#ubuntu 2005-02-28
<|junit|> is there a way ubuntu can automatically recover grub?
<thenuke> with simple commands you should able to install it again
<randabis> best way would probably be to use a livecd and chroot
<pauldaoust> Khan: well, maybe, if you feel like it, you could mark down any dangerous-sounding messages on a piece of paper... that is, if the keyboard isn't locked at that point too.
<sladen> hello kandinski
<thenuke> if you are able to get to run the grub that is
<pauldaoust> Ribs: so the general consensus is that you folks use inches for length, but kilos for weight?
<|junit|> I have a Gentoo LiveCD
<|junit|> will that work
<Ribs> pauldaoust: Depends who you talk to
<Ribs> the older generation use pounds and onces for weight
<pauldaoust> Ribs: :) so it's a bit half-and-half then
<lonewolff> in britain we tend to use metric measurmeants , except older people
<Ribs> yes
<Ribs> for distance, we use miles
<Ribs> so you know
<CarlK> junit - you should use a nick that doesn't require shit
<pauldaoust> Ribs: so if it's meant for 40-something businesspeople, I could be safe using metres and kilos?
<bascule> lonewolff: except miles, we still like those :)
<Ribs> and I think that's purely 'cos changing all the road signs would be a pain in the ass.
<sladen> |junit|: fire up the livecd, drop to a console (Alt-F2), mount your main partition, chroot into it and run install-grub
* bascule nods
<pauldaoust> Ribs: heh
<junit> ok
<junit> that better
<CarlK> junit - thanks.  gentoo cd will work
<lonewolff> yeah except miles, which is odd really if u think about it
<CarlK> but... do you get a grub promt when you boot?
<junit> No
<Ribs> pauldaoust: I guess, yeah
<junit> it just goes to error 22
<pauldaoust> Ribs: let me tell you, it's exhilarating being allowed to drive 100... just seeing that number on a road sign makes you feel fast, even if it's just 60 mi :)
<pauldaoust> Ribs: well, thanks for all your help; I really appreciate it.
<junit> i think Hoary screwed it up
<CarlK> junit - so no "press escape" or anything ?
<Ribs> pauldaoust: Given you're canadian, and use metric more than we do, you'll probabily be okay
<junit> negative
<pauldaoust> koo
<Ribs> they'll be more understanding
<pauldaoust> (ironically, we still use a lot of imperial measurements too :) )
<pauldaoust> Khan: how ya doing?
<CarlK> junit - then gentoo cd
<junit> I don't know where to start with the Gentoo CD
<Khan> Sorry man I had a phone call.
<pauldaoust> Khan: no prob :)
<sladen> junit: do you have the Ubuntu install CD?  You can get a shell from that
<CarlK> junit - gentoo cd is basicaly a Live cd with the things you need to install gentoo
<junit> yes, I have a gentoo install cd
<junit> i mean ubuntu
<junit> =/
<neiras> junit, is Ubuntu the only os on your hard drive?
<Khan> pauldaoust: Ok so I should try that and write down anything that looks important?
<junit> 2 ubuntu's
<neiras> which partition contains the installation you want to boot into?
<pauldaoust> CarlK: did anyone answer you about that aplay -l thingy?
<CarlK> junit - you shrould really get either DSL or Knoppix (depending on your connection speed)
<junit> after i installed hoary, i think it messed something up
<CarlK> pauldaoust - nope
<pauldaoust> Khan: yeah, try that out... see if you can find anything
<junit> How Do I get to the shell from the ubuntu cd?
<Khan> Alright. Will do right now :)
<Khan> Thanks
<neiras> junit, put the Ubuntu install disc in, then type linux root=/dev/hda1
<pauldaoust> junit: it should be near the bottom of the installation menu.
<neiras> at the prompt
<neiras> or listen to pauldaoust
<pauldaoust> Khan: I'm wondering if your card supports multiple streams? I don't have one of those myself, but maybe that's what it looks like :)
<pauldaoust> not Khan
<krism> KHAAAAN
<pauldaoust> I meant CarlK
<krism> erm. sorry
<junit> Crud, I'm not sure what partition it is on, ill try 1
<pauldaoust> ha ha
<Khan> ... :P
<junit> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block
<neiras> ok
<neiras> wrong partition
<pauldaoust> CarlK: so yeah, when I said to Khan that their card supports multiple streams, I meant to say it to you :)
<junit> hmm
<CarlK> pauldaoust - got it
<junit> ill keep going down the list
<pauldaoust> coo
<sladen> junit: if you're getting that error, it means that grub is fine, but it's being passed the wrong  root=/dev/XXXX
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, I have to get back to work. Khan, if you do find any messages, I'm sure someone would be able to help you out. Good luck!
<junit> hmm
<kandinski> sladen, hey!
<kandinski> how is Seven Sisters?
<neiras> sladen - he's trying to boot into a system using the install cd, not getting that error after grub
<mz2> how come in OOo Calc in hoary things get moved out of my way when I paste stuff
<sladen> kandinski: hello again
<haggai> mz2: it's a bug and will be fixed in the next upload
<haggai> mz2: you can work around it by using paste special
<sladen> kandinski: not sure.  I'm currently in Edinburgh, then going ->Paris->Brussels->Frankfurt->Dublin :)
<kandinski> oooh
<kandinski> lotsa work!
<junit> um...
<junit> Something is up
<neiras> junit, got it going?
<kandinski> I might do the Madrid->Duisburg->Passau->Paris->Madrid->London->Hamburg->Madrid soon too
<ShadeofGrey> holy crap guys! i tried to install the amd64 version of ubuntu and ended up almost losing my whole system! it autoset the grub bootloader to only include ubuntu and screwed the rest of my masterbootrecord
<krism> OMGF
<ShadeofGrey> thank god for my spare copy of Fedora Core 3
<junit> I looked in the partitioner, and it said it was partition 2, but it still kernel panics
<krism> *cough*
<junit> it says please appened a correct root= boot option
<mz2> haggai, actually it's kind of useful :)
<neiras> junit: Hmm
<mz2> don't take it away from me :))
<ShadeofGrey> and after the ubuntu install it wouldnt boot at all
<ShadeofGrey> it kept getting stuck at the hot something manager
<ShadeofGrey> i dont understand tho... i douwnloaded the liveCD first and it ran fine!
<ShadeofGrey> what gives?
<junit> I don't know what to do
<ShadeofGrey> jesus that was scary
<randabis> livecd != install cd by any means
<haggai> mz2: heh, well it can be annoying too, and confuses everyone who knows OOo from other platforms
<haggai> mz2: you can do that by using paste special anyway
<mz2> ShadeofGrey, do you have any exotic stuff plugged in your computer that might be brought up by hotplug?
<randabis> you should also try the amd64 hoary install cds...I hear they work better than the old warty one
<junit> =(
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: Well... isnt it logical to assume that if the LiveCD boots fine with no errors that the regular install will be based on at least the same BASIC components?
<CarlK> junit - how many physical drives do you have?
<mz2> haggai, i'm just going to lock my openoffice packages and keep this version for ever and ever :)
<krism> ShadeofGrey : hear of backups?
<haggai> mz2: hehe ok then :)
<ShadeofGrey> mz2: none i can think of
<junit> I have 2
<junit> 1*
<mz2> haggai, how can i actually do that with paste special? i would've actually needed to do that a few days ago
<CarlK> junit - ide or scsi?
<haggai> mz2: something about shift cells down I think (OOo isn't loaded atm)
<junit> ide
<ShadeofGrey> krism: sure! but the winner of the arstechnica distribution of the year award shouldnt require backups period
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, the livecd you used could have been for i386
<INRSboy> can i use rpm on ubuntu ?
<AndyR> xdmcp is now working here :)
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: okay. i can accept that
<krism> ShadeofGrey : wow! my car is so safe, i shouldn't have to wear my seatbelt@!
<tritium> INRSboy, should be installed
<mz2> haggai, oh right... there it is. this is something new to 1.1.3 isn't it?
<krism> see the flaw in your logic yet? shit happens sometimes.
<CarlK> junit - using /dev/hda1 terms, where do you want grub, where is the kernel and where shoudl / be mounted?
<mz2> or have i just been a bit blind
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, again, I recommend the newer hoary cds and not the warty ones for amd64
<INRSboy> tritium: and if it' s installed
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: where do i get the hoary CD's?
<junit> CarlK- I am confused about what you are askin =/
<haggai> mz2: I don't think it is new, but I never really needed it so I wouldn't have noticed
<tritium> INRSboy, yes, you can use it.  I personally wouldn't, but you can.
<mz2> ok
<randabis> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/
<junit> my root partition is on /dev/hda2
<INRSboy> tritium: ok then if no .deb exist ?
<Octane> can someone please help me? for the second time, im trying to apt-uget upgrade all my packages and dpkg returns a parse error
<Pluk> INRSboy, you can use alien to convert rpm to .deb
<junit> Should I make a grub boot floppy?
<Octane> talking about update-mime
<junit> because i have another ubuntu computer in the house
<ShadeofGrey> im hesitant to even bother with ubuntu if the default settings for the bootloader totally disregard all other drives and installations WITHOUT ASKING ANY QUESTIONS OR OFFERING INTERACTION BEFORE MAKING CRITICAL CHANGES TO THE MBR
<INRSboy> ok
<junit> would that be the easiest way
<tritium> INRSboy, what software?
<CarlK> junit - it might help
<INRSboy> tritium, kile
<ShadeofGrey> thats a SERIOUS oversight
<junit> ok...
<tritium> INRSboy, that's in universe in Hoary
<Pluk> if i were grub i would ignore the windows partition too :D
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: which array should i get?
<Octane> anyone have any idea before i scrap ubuntu all together
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, that's not the case
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, the latest 4...or you could see if anything newer is in current...array 4 should be good though
<INRSboy> tritium, i'm newbie on deb so i can i do that ?
<SiRrUs> Octane whats your problem
<tritium> INRSboy, are you using Warty or Hoary?
<Octane> i try to upgrade all my packages from apt-get and dpkg returns a parse error
<INRSboy> tritium, warty
<Octane> off a fresh install
<Pluk> kile is in universe
<robtaylor> Octane: have you modified your apt.sources?
<Octane> no i havent touched them
<tritium> Pluk, yes
<INRSboy> ok pluk
<tritium> But in Hoary
<Pluk> ah thats possible
<ShadeofGrey> tritium: what do you mean that s not the case... thats EXACTLY what happened
<robtaylor> Octane: can you post the exact error at pastebin.ca, please?
<Octane> hmmm
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, in your particular case, perhaps.  Not in general, however.
<ShadeofGrey> tritium: what do you mean not in general? i followed the exact directions on the download site and was given no reason to believe id have problems
<ShadeofGrey> i ran the liveCD first as well
<randabis> the ubuntu installer normally detects other linux and windows installs and automatically adds entries for them in grub
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, I mean, that doesn't happen for nearly everyone else that has installed it.
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: have any idea why it wouldnt in my case?
<ShadeofGrey> is it because i downloaded the warty version?
<randabis> no
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, you know that Hoary is not a stable release yet?
<randabis> hoary isn't stable, but I've heard it works better on amd64 than warty
<ShadeofGrey> tritium: what difference does it make? the stable version wouldnt even finish the install after first reboot
<ShadeofGrey> what i REALLY dont understand is why it would just STOP
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, just a warning, so you don't get upset if something doesn't work quite as expected.
<mz2> i really like that recovery thing in OOo2
<ShadeofGrey> tritium: ill be impressed if it actually installs... ill give the distro one more chance
<ShadeofGrey> after that, its back to Fedora
<junit> i got my boot floppy
<mz2> it's such a lot nicer than the yes/no you get in OOo1.x. i've lost numerous documents because of accidentally pressing no when i was supposed to say yes :)
<Octane> robtaylor, ready?
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: if it doesnt work, please log a bug before, hey? ;)
<ShadeofGrey> this is an excellent example of why linux just plain doesnt have the balls to take REAL maeketshare from winblows
<robtaylor> OC_Linux: yep
<binks> how do i find out what ver of x86i have so i can d.l the ati drivers
<junit> Can anyone help me repair my MBR using my boot floppy?
<Octane> robtaylor can i pm you with URL
<CarlK> junit - back to the 3 things you need to tell grub- first, do you want grub to be on hda? (normal)
<junit> yes
<robtaylor> Octane: here's fine
<randabis> binks, just use synaptic
<ShadeofGrey> robtaylor: you bet i will. are you a developer?
<binks> how will it tell me
<CarlK> junit - what hdXY is the kernel file on?
<randabis> it has the ati drivers already...just waiting for you to install
<junit> hda2
<CarlK> junit - and the / partition?
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: good. no not really, well kindof - i'm a gnome maintainer for debian
<tritium> ShadeofGrey, amd64 is among the newer architectures, and Hoary is not yet stable.
<voda> how can i download in the shell?
<junit> I am not sure, default place I guess
<blah09> ack i didnt know 2.6.11 was out, im building a 2.6.10 now =(
<voda> is tehre a command for it?
<randabis> 2.6.11 isn't stable yet I thought
<robtaylor> Octane: eeek
<binks> no but the warty drivers have problems
<binks> out of date
<Octane> robtaylor that doesnt sound good :)
<voda> is there a command in the shell like: download http://get.bitlbee.org/src/bitlbee-0.91.tar.gz or is there an other way?
<randabis> wget http://get.bitlbee.org/src/bitlbee-0.91.tar.gz
<binks> are the hoary fglrx drivers uptodate
<mz2> binks, yes they are
<randabis> binks, yes, hoary has the latest of almost everything
<tritium> I'l wait until linux-image-686 depends on it
<robtaylor> Octane: try doing an apt-get update
<junit> CarlK - are you still here?
<randabis> yeah 2.6.11 is only available in prepatch form
<Octane> robtaylor i did, of course
<randabis> it is not a stable kernel build yet
<mz2> it was a rather interesting effect what you get when you run fglrx drivers built for X.org on XFree 4.3 :)
<mz2> it actually sort of works
<robtaylor> Octane: is apt-get update exiting with an error?
<INRSboy> can we use lilo instead of grub ?
<blah09> randabis: its already on the ubuntu repositories
<randabis> yes, but lilo is clunky imho
<Octane> robtaylor no, just when i try to upgrade all the packages does it
<HrdwrBoB> INRSboy: if it aint broke, don't fix it
<robtaylor> Octane: try apt-get updateing again
<tritium> mz2, incidentally, I had some problems with oo.org2 reading word .docs with tables
<randabis> blah09, I know, but that doesn't mean anything...it's just experimental right now
<blah09> yep
<INRSboy> thank's to all bye
<tritium> blah09, yes, but linux-image-686 doesn't depend on it yet because of what randabis is saying
<randabis> the linux-image packages are still 2.6.10
<blah09> oh
<robtaylor> Octane: that should regenerate that file
<blah09> but linux-source is .11
<junit> hell ya, i got it working =D
<tritium> sure, the source is available, if the image is
<randabis> because linux-source is only meant to provide the source of the latest kernel
<robtaylor> Octane: sorry i'm wrong.. hang on i'll just look a bit deeper
<blah09> ah
<randabis> linux-headers are what you use to build modules, etc
<junit> now i know how to fix an F'ed up MBR
<junit> =D
<Octane> robtaylor i tried doing it twice though
<blah09> i never understood the difference between source and headers
<Octane> thank you
<randabis> blah09, I just told you
<blah09> is that it?
<randabis> headers are for building modules, source is for building new kernels
<blah09> headers for modules, source for whole kernel?
<blah09> ah
<ShadeofGrey> okay wait let me make sure i do this right this time. the ubuntu install iso's are singular right? there are only single install discs correct?
<robtaylor> Octane: dpkg --clear-avail
<randabis> yes, only one cd
<khinester> hello
<robtaylor> then try an upgrade again
<randabis> maybe you should try the amd64 live cd first though and make sure that works okay
<tritium> I agree
<Octane> upadte then upgrade?
<ShadeofGrey> also - i saw online that its supposed to ask you what kind of install you want and if you want to connect to the internet to download updates? mine didnt do any of that
<khinester> hi do i display the size of the hard disk in Kb rather then blocks
<khinester> i have done du -k, but this did not work
<blah09> but you can build modules with the full source right>
<blah09> ?
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, it only does that if an internet connection is detected
<ShadeofGrey> i THINK i DID try the 64 bit version of the liveCD hang on ill look
<dud> du -h
<robtaylor> Octane: might as well.
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, doubtful...warty only have i386 livecds
<ShadeofGrey> it WAS detected - it connected through dhcp successfully and told me so
<mz2> tritium, well yeah, there's a lot of that around... it's not really usable. it's just quite impressive to look at every once in a while :)
<Octane> now i cant get a lock on the list though
<tritium> mz2, yeah, it is
<robtaylor> Octane: is an apt-get/dpkg still running?
<mz2> you can get it to crash for example by inserting pictures :)
<ShadeofGrey> you guys have to understand -- i know nothing of linux. zilch
<Octane> yah sorry had it in another terminal sorry dumb me
<robtaylor> Octane: have you been kill -9ing things? ;)
<robtaylor> ah ok :)
<ShadeofGrey> thats part of the reason im apprehensive about trying to learn it -- because the learning curve is so damn steep
<randabis> I don't think it is that steep...especially since everything linux is so well documented
<dud> ShadeofGrey, its better to start learning linux/unix by getting a shell account first
<Octane> okay i changed from security.ubuntu to archive.ubuntu, robtaylor
<ShadeofGrey> but at this point i feel like i have to because im a writer who just sold a 3 book deal and i want a system more secure from invasion so i dont lose my manuscripts to hackers and lose my lifes dream
<dud> then you wont have the ability to fuck up things, and you can just get to know the cli a bit....
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: its not that hard really.. start with gnome ;)
<randabis> that's one thing we have over windows, our documentation owns microsoft's
<binks> if i change the warty bits of sources.list will i just update packages i warty or will it upgrade to hoary
<ShadeofGrey> you own the licensing of microsoft documentation?
<sontek> Hey, I'm looking at installing ubuntu. But I have a "WinModem" does the Linux kernel have support for dialup modems in it now?
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: a guy at my work who'se avoided linux for every had to start using it for a project.. he seems to be gtting on pretty well.
<khinester> how do you setup WebDAV on ubuntu
<randabis> binks, if you change sources.list and then run apt-get dist-upgrade, you will upgrade to hoary
<robtaylor> Octane: is it working now?
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, I mean ours is better by leaps and bounds
<binks> i only want the latest fglrx driver
<ShadeofGrey> robtaylor: well..,. i tried to start using fedora core 3 -- i cant believe how slow it boots
<mjr> sontek, for winmodems, it depends; see http://linmodems.org/ for more info
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: thats one place where ubuntu is a lot faster ;)
<Octane> robtaylor: it was always working, it was just failing after it extracted the packages and was about to install
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: ah.. the OTHER type of own
<randabis> binks, you can't safely mix hoary and warty stuff..you have to do a complete upgrade
<Octane> im trying again.. this time using archive.ubuntu.com, not security.ubuntu.com
<robtaylor> Octane: so, after doing dpkg --clear-avail
<sontek> mjr: I was looking there but they didn't have much info on what chipsets were in the kernel
<robtaylor> does apt-get upgrade start working?
<Octane> robtaylor i'll only know in 1.5 hours when it finishes upgrading
<robtaylor> its not to do with your apt.sources
<mjr> sontek, ah well. I don't have any first-hand info.
<binks> will tr in morning cant be arsed now
<randabis> gentoo boots the fastest for me :p
<robtaylor> Octane: ah
<Octane> should use security or archive though
<Octane> ?
<robtaylor> Octane: stop your upgrade
<Octane> okay
<Octane> stopped
<robtaylor> Octane: then just do something like apt-get install grub
<Octane> newest version, can you think of something else? im drawing a blank
<mz2> is xcompmgr or the composite-enabled metacity somewhere as an ubuntu/debian binary?
<robtaylor> Octane: hm, , thinking...
<Octane> vi?
<robtaylor> Octane: try it. ialso lsof
<Octane> sorry for beating a dead horse, but should i use archive or security in my sources.list
<MobyTurbo> Octane, you need both
<Octane> well vim worked
<Octane> nice
<robtaylor> Octane: cool
<robtaylor> so i'd expect the full upgrade shouls work
<robtaylor> look like somehow your availiable packages list got corrupted..
<Octane> yah
<binks> what was that upgrade to hoary cmd again
<Octane> well thanks so much
<robtaylor> i couln't hazard a guess at how, tho ;)
<Octane> i really apperciate you helping me troubleshoot
<coreyh> anybody having troubles with their AC97 showing up as two dsp devices?
<robtaylor> Octane: np ;)
<nburns> what's the stability of hoary looking like?
<kandinski> bye all
<kandinski> bye rob
<robtaylor> bye kandinski
<robtaylor> !
<blah09> randabis, so why ditch gentoo for ubuntu?
<randabis> I didn't
<randabis> pretty much the other way around
<blah09> oh youre running gentoo now?
<randabis> yes, but ubuntu hoary is still on a couple of systems
<randabis> and hoary is still on my hard drive on this computer...dual boot works
<tritium> randabis, you're not going to ditch completely, are you?
<randabis> tritium, no way, it works too good on my laptop, and works well on my sister's box
<tritium> glad to hear it :)
<randabis> gentoo would be a nightmare on the laptop
<randabis> compiling a base system on a 450 mhz pentium 3 is not something I would look forward to
<tritium> yeah
<blah09> lol
<blah09> you could do a stage 3
<ShadeofGrey> can i ask some important questyions about ubuntu?
<randabis> stage 3...bah what's the point...hehe
<randabis> plus, wireless is not going to work out of the box...I'd have to get ndiswrapper, etc
<randabis> just like I had to do with ubuntu
<blah09> emerge? but then you might as well be using debian =)
<ShadeofGrey> okay - heres my big question... since ubuntu is debian, and the mac os is based on debian, is it possible to download the osx interface and install it?
<LinuxJones> ShadeofGrey, go ahead
<blah09> mac os isnt debian
<krism> gah. forgot i was on irc already
<Pluk> mac os debian?
<Pluk> no man
<farruinn> ShadeofGrey: what have you been smoking?
<blah09> mac os ist based on nextstep
<randabis> uh...mas osx is based on freeBSD
<Pluk> based on BSD
<joda> Grey: macOS is based on BSD
<ShadeofGrey> really?
<krism> holy shit
<Pluk> lol
<Pluk> echo!
<krism> rofl chris
<krism> +t
<ShadeofGrey> okay - fine... but its still a linux kernel right?
<tritium> no
<Pluk>  :)
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, Mac OSX uses a modified Mach kernel
<ShadeofGrey> why not?
<ShadeofGrey> then whats the darwin project for?
<farruinn> ShadeofGrey: http://developer.apple.com/darwin/
<ebone> I've left planet Ubuntu !
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, because OS X is a decendant of NeXTStep
<Parallax> puff you sholdn 't say that in here ShadeofGrey
<Parallax> jeje
<ebone> and am now exploring the Universe !
<Pluk> i just love 86% pure chocolate
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, the kernel is open source, but is not Linux.
<ShadeofGrey> okay fine.. let me revise my question
<krism> ShadeofGrey no, you can't.
<ShadeofGrey> is there any way to make ubuntu mimic the mac interface?
<blah09> gnome looks mac-y
<krism> see? i have precognition!
<blah09> out of the box already
<Pluk> :D
<blah09> but no quartz
<Pluk> just install a mac theme
<joda> Grey:  not really, no
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, ubuntu is sort of somewhere between Mac OS and Windows in interface, with a bit of Linuxy multiple desktops and the like thrown in.
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, Ubuntu uses GNOME 2
<Pluk> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548 here is a macosx theme
<ShadeofGrey> ive seen pictures on kde-look.org of linux desktops that have a dock that looks just like the mac on fedora, FreeBSD, and... I think debian as well
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, both KDE and GNOME have Mac-like themes.
<blah09> if you run ubuntu youll probably want gnome-look.org
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, SuperKaramba and gDesklets are what make those mac-like docks
<ebone> hey guys ...
<Pluk> hi
<randabis> yes?
<ebone> anybody got mono running with apache2 on Ubuntu ?
<ShadeofGrey> okay
<ebone> specifically, the apache mod_mono way ?
<ShadeofGrey> so i have to install superkaramba and gdesklets to get my machine to look like that?
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, either/or
<randabis> you don't need both, but super karamba is for kde, gdesklets is for gnome
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, under Ubuntu you probably want gdesklets
<ShadeofGrey> okay
<randabis> though technically you CAN use super karamba in gnome, and gdesklets in kde
<randabis> I've done it for kicks before
<bascule> supercpu-muncher
<farruinn> the gdesklet thing really isn't much like OS X dock in terms of functionality though
<randabis> ShadeofGrey, just keep in mind that using an AMD64 build limits you in software that you can use
<nburns> does hoary still have a lot of bugs, or is it looking pretty stable now?
<randabis> farruinn, agreed
<ebone> Mono anybody ?
<Pluk> guess not ebone
<randabis> no mono here...I was vaccinated
<Pluk> lol
<ebone> :)
<MobyTurbo> ebone, I've run "blam!", a mono app, under Ubuntu. That's about the limit of my mono expertise for now.
<ShadeofGrey> why?
<ShadeofGrey> you mean totell me the 64bit version of ubuntu can ONLY RUN 64 bit software?
<ShadeofGrey> thats the dumbest thing ive ever heard
<nburns> anyone using hoary?
<SiRrUs> yep
<farruinn> nburns: since it's not release time yet, I'd say, yes, there are still bugs
<MobyTurbo> ShadeofGrey, that's a problem with all Linux distros
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: no distro really does it right yet
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: shared libraries get very very complicated
<ShadeofGrey> then why the hell am i downloading it then... forget it
<robtaylor> ShadeofGrey: the solution is debian multiarch , but you'll have to wait for that
<nburns> farruinn - ok.. i started using warty prior to the release date and didn't have any stability problems.. i didn't know if it was looking the same for hoary
<ShadeofGrey> so okay. i guessill download the x86 version
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: FWIW, I had stability problems with the 32-bit version on 64-bit proc
<robtaylor> does anyone actually knwo what amd64 universe is missing?
<Parallax> I have AMD64 and i need 32 bit apps so i had to install back a 32 bit hoary instead of 64
<hawke> robtaylor: wine :-)
<Parallax> for exmaple
<robtaylor> obviously multiverse is probably messing..
<robtaylor> hawke: you use that? ;)
<hawke> robtaylor: Yeah...only way I can play The Game of Life. :-)
<robtaylor> Parallax: can you remember what yours were?
<Parallax> 3
<Parallax> array-3
<Parallax> wine and something else that I really needed
<hawke> robtaylor: Is there any site that documents why stuff hasn't "moved into" universe from Debian?  (It's automated, right?)
<Parallax> I think I ll wait till hoary-stable and then switch to 64
<ludi> why does ubuntu's gnome come with firefox instead of epiphany
<hawke> robtaylor: Similar to packages.qa.debian.org
<Parallax> firefox rules
<robtaylor> hawke: good q. i dont know.. try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<ludi> I was thinking of switching from Debian to Ubuntu, but then I read on their website that they ship gnome with the firefox browser :(
<ludi> why not just use the native gnome browser--epiphany?
<hawke> ludi: Not hard to switch...
<robtaylor> ludi: just as in debian, you can still choose ;)
<tritium> ludi, so install epiphany
<randabis> ludi, epiphany is easy to install
<hawke> lol
<ludi> yes yes
<hawke> echo
<ludi> but
<ludi> it's a question of why ubuntu would make the decision to have default of firefox
<hawke> bbl
<robtaylor> ludi: they all suck IMHO ;)
<Zotnix> ludi, because firefox is awesome.
<ludi> I don't prefer firefox to epiphany
<thundrcleeze> so you can install epiphany.
<farruinn> so don't use it
<robtaylor> i prefer galeon, so go figure
<tritium> ludi, you're not prevented from using epiphany, nor are you forced to use firefox
<Zotnix> ludi, so... they should not install the default as firefox because you don't them to?
<thundrcleeze> and you can install galeon, robt
<robtaylor> thundrcleeze: and i do, and i do ;)
<ludi> Zotnix: No.
* Zotnix fails to see the issue, especially when Ubuntu is not Debian.
<tritium> ludi, they probably chose it as default because so many people are familiar with it, including Windows users who may switch to ubuntu
<thundrcleeze> It's not like it's integrated into everything like IE, ludi
<ludi> tritium: I don't like that reason, if indeed that is the reason
<mz2> ** (Tomboy:15570): WARNING **: Missing method DestGetTargetList in assembly /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe typeref index 103
<mz2> what might that mean?
<tritium> ludi, you're free do dislike whatever you want
<mz2> what am i missing?
<randabis> ludi, just because you don't like mustard on your corn dog doesn't mean everyone should have to use ketchup instead
<ludi> well, ubuntu is supposed to be a gnome distribution.....yet they don't ship it with epiphany which is the default browser for the gnome project.
<tritium> ludi, just like I can dislike debian since it's default browser isn't NCSA Mosaic
<robtaylor> right. its bedtime for me!
* Zotnix blinks.
<ludi> but NCSA Mosaic isn't the gnome browser...epiphany is.
<farruinn> ludi: ask canonical then, we don't make ubuntu, we just use it
<sladen> ludi: there was a thread on ubuntu-devel called:  "Epiphany vs. Firefox (Duck!)"  about this.  Just ask yourself which browser has mindshare
<thundrcleeze> ludi, just because it's a gnome distro doesn't mean it has to follow gnome exactly.
<tritium> ludi, it doesn't matter.  I can dislike it for that reason.
<Zotnix> ludi, it comes with many apps that aren't default in gnome.
<HrdwrBoB> ludi: because epiphany is not up to the standard which ubuntu wanted and as such firefox was included
<HrdwrBoB> abiword is the gnome word processor
<ludi> HrdwrBoB: not up to the standard?  How so?
<HrdwrBoB> and gnumeric is the gnome spreadsheet
<thundrcleeze> and abiword is available.
<tritium> and gpdf is the PDF viewer
<HrdwrBoB> however ubuntu comes with openoffice
<HrdwrBoB> and 'comes'
<HrdwrBoB> meaning it's in the standard install
<thundrcleeze> and all of those are available if you want to use them.
<HrdwrBoB> thundrcleeze: precisely
<MobyTurbo> abiword and gnumeric aren't even in universe, they are in the regular repository.
<farruinn> ludi: perhaps the thread on ubuntu-devel would answer your question more fully
<HrdwrBoB> yes, they'r ein main
<HrdwrBoB> they're
<ludi> HrdwrBoB: epiphany not up to the standard?  How so?
<sladen> tritium: gpdf is unfortunately majorly buggy in its font-handling
<HrdwrBoB> ludi: I an not 100% on the reasons
<tritium> sladen, yes, for sure
<ludi> well, that's what I'm asking about.
<HrdwrBoB> I personally don't like epiphany so I'll not comment
<farruinn> xpdf is fine though
<HrdwrBoB> given my inherent bias
<tritium> xpdf is pretty good
<sladen> ludi: again, Openoffice has mindshare
<mz2> ludi, but you're not really making sense, why not just install epiphany? it's not like you can't get it from the ubuntu repository? i think it's a marvellous idea that ubuntu installs one app for rougly one purpose as a default, and firefox is really not a bad choice if a choice has to be made
<ludi> mz2: why was firefox chosen over epiphany.  what part of that question makes no sense?
<randabis> ask the devs
<randabis> there is a thread about ff vs epiphany on the mailing list
<tritium> ludi, what a trivial issue...
* Zotnix agrees.
<MobyTurbo> ludi, make your own distro then that defaults to epiphany and offers firefox as a download rather than the other way around.
<randabis> again just because you like ketchup doesn't mean we can't use mustard
<randabis> you eat what's on your plate or don't eat at all
<randabis> lolz
<mz2> ludi, it's not like ubuntu is the only distro that has made that choice... it does make sense, it's just something that is something that literally tenfolds of people are more comfortable with and know better (and let's face it, it's not that bad a bad browser either :)
<mz2> oh cool, hoary comes with f-spot
<sladen> ludi: you've ask the question several times.  You've had answers several times.  Please read:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-January/thread.html#3371
<Zotnix> Besides, 25 million users can't be entirely wrong ;)
<tritium> I don't imagine there are > 25 million epiphany users
<tritium> Zotnix, :)
<Zotnix> tritium, hehe.
<mebaran151> yo
<mz2> Zotnix, well that may be just a bit controversial :)
<CarlK> what does it take to fax from warty?
<ebag> where can i read up on apt and sources?  i'd like to figure out what apps are available in the universe etc, but haven't been able to find a list.
<tritium> CarlK, not sure, but did you apt-cache search fax?
<CarlK> I started teh fax setup wiz, and got stuck on the "enter command line" step
<sladen> CarlK: dunno.  It may involve 'hylafax
<CarlK> tritium - no, but given that one of the ToDo's for hoary is "fax support" I don't think it is just a matter of apt
<farruinn> ebag: just browse with synaptic?
<ebag> farruinn: neat.
<tritium> CarlK, well, fax software is available that will work.
<CarlK> tritium - yeah, but I am more interested in spenidn time getting my sound working than faxing ;)
<Okys> hi there im tryng to boot the live cd on my toshiba satelite pro 4600... it hangs on the x-server black mesh screen
<tritium> CarlK, yeah, me too
<Okys> i want to load it on, if the live wont work is there any point?
<deshantm> I am getting a lot of processes that look like:  sendmail: MSP: ./j1FBH2AK030474 [127.0.0.1] : user does anyone know what they are?
<Okys> ..
<Okys> now trying knoppix
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<Okys> why would knoppic boot and ubuntu not, its the old knoppic cd at that?
<randabis> Okys, try the newest hoary live cd
<Okys> ok ill have a look, cheers
<Okys> i can only get warty
<farruinn> Okys: see the link in /topic
<Okys> ohh right
<macewan> someone say my name, need to test a plugin
<jesuel> macewan
<macewan> shit
<macewan> thanks
<farruinn> lol
<farruinn> I guess it didn't work
<macewan> nope
<macewan> f'ing with monkeychicken
<ShadeofGrey> eob: still there?
<ShadeofGrey> robtaylor: still there?
<ShadeofGrey> okay guys i opted to download the x86 iso installer CD
<ShadeofGrey> because as it turns out, i downloaded the 32 bit version of teh LiveCD and that worjed just fine
<randabis> told you :p
<Khan> Hmmm I have a problem. I havnt been able to get Ubuntu to start up because during the process of loading everything it stops at "* Starting hotplug subsystem... " and never goes any farther and I cant do anything. I have tried a couple different things and I am lost.
<ShadeofGrey> randabis: im just REALLY worried about the bootloader probs i had using the warty 64bit
<randabis> Khan, file a bug
<minimec> Khan: Hi. Do you have any usb hardware plugged?
<Khan> Only my printer.
<ShadeofGrey> it didnt ask for details of what i wanted in the bootloader, took windows out of the list entirely, and even rendered my wijndows 98 boot disk inoperable
<ShadeofGrey> TOTALLY
<Airforcepunk04> hello
<Khan> I tried unplugging my printer and booting up but that didnt work.
<minimec> Khan: so try to start without the printer first. the we will see.
<Airforcepunk04> are the free cd's that i ordered going to be live cd's(runs on cdrom)
<Khan> minimec: I tried unplugging my printer and booting up but that didnt work. Infact I tried unplugging everything accept my monitor just to see if that owuld work and it didnt. :P
<Airforcepunk04> is anyone going to help me
<farruinn> Airforcepunk04: for x86 and amd64 you'll get both, ppc just install
<minimec> Khan: ok. you did a normal ubuntu install, didn't you?
<Khan> minimec: Correct didnt change any settings.
<randabis> file a bug
<Khan> minimec: I tried searching the forums for a solution and it appears it is a common problem. But none of the ideas there worked.
<minimec> Ok. Do you have any Live Disk around to start a system?
<Khan> minimec: That I do not.
<Khan> I will randabis. Just wanted to see if I could find a solution first.
<Airforcepunk04> HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE BEFORE THEY ARRIVE AT MY HOUSE
<randabis> a million years
<randabis> Khan, indeed, the devs might be able to help you though also
* thundrcleeze gently presses Airforcepunk04's Caps Lock key for him
<Airforcepunk04> so how long before they arrive
<Airforcepunk04> ?????
<thundrcleeze> What's they?
<minimec> Khan: Hmm.. Try to boot in recovery-mode (I'm not sure if I used the right term) and don't start the hotplug system
<randabis> how long ago did you order?
<mebaran151> Anyone know how to make the i950 work on AMD64
<Airforcepunk04> 2-15-2005
<mebaran151> the gimp print driver works
<mebaran151> but everything is like 100 times too small
<randabis> Airforcepunk04, a month or more
<Airforcepunk04> why that long
<mebaran151> it is sort of like an S800
<randabis> because you get what you pay for
<Khan> minimec: Actually I tried booting in recovery-mode and it hung on the same problem.
<Khan> So I dunno.
<Airforcepunk04> there live cd's right?
<Xirdneh> hi there, anybody has a problem when a windows driver is trying to initialize a device but it cant :S????
<randabis> you should get livecds and regular install cds
<randabis> Xirdneh, I don't use windows
<minimec> Khan: I didn't do that for myself :-) . But isn't there the possibility to start one deamon after the other by choice?
<Airforcepunk04> can i resale them when i upgrade to a new version
<thundrcleeze> Why would you sell something that was given to you for free?
<Khan> minimec: Hmm Maybe Lemme check it out.
<Khan> I will be back shortly.
<Airforcepunk04> if they come out with a version that is almost required
<minimec> Khan: So do I. HAve to smoke ...
<randabis> Airforcepunk04, uh...no?
<randabis> you don't have to sell the old ones to get new ones...
* El_XiNo think's that Airforcepunk04 is getting greedy!! :(
<Airforcepunk04> do i have to activate them
<randabis> no
<randabis> this isn't windows
<thundrcleeze> Free.  Everything's free.
<randabis> we don't believe in activation around here
<Airforcepunk04> whats the requirements to use them
<Airforcepunk04> install version and live
<randabis> a computer
<ebone> hey guys ...
<Airforcepunk04> ram?? etc...
<randabis> ubuntulinux.org should have that info
<thundrcleeze> It should be listed on the site where you ordered
<ebone> any Ubuntu Mumbo Warriors here ?
<randabis> wtf is that?
<ebone> i'm just being silly ...
<randabis> ah
<ebone> silly willy ...
<ebone> seriously, can I add some debian sources to my sources.list file ?
<thundrcleeze> yes, but you shouldn't.
<randabis> ebone, yes, but BE CAREFUL
<thundrcleeze> unless you know what you're doing.
<Airforcepunk04> does it come with intructions
<ebone> thundrcleeze: i wouldn't say that !
<randabis> only one I can think of that would be semi useful is christian marillat's
<ebone> there are just a few things that I can't find in universe ...
<randabis> such as?
<ebone> but they are available on my debian box.
<ebone> apache2-dev , e.g.
<randabis> you might want to try multiverse too
<Airforcepunk04> how to operate it install live etc??
<ebone> and also libapache-mod-mono
<thundrcleeze> Airforcepunk04, the install cd are fairly easy to install.
<ebone> ohh .... cool, what's that ?
<thundrcleeze> Airforcepunk04, the live cd all you have to do is put it in your computer and start it up.
<randabis> another ubuntu repo
<randabis> just add multiverse to the universe lines
<Airforcepunk04> thanks for your time bye..
<randabis> I don't think it will have that stuff you want though
<ebone> worth a try i guess.
<randabis> if you do add debian repos, make sure they have the lowest priority possible
<randabis> you you don't break the whole system with an apt-get upgrade, etc
<randabis> so
<ebone> randabis: good idea ...
<ebone> actually, that multiverse has a couple of things i was looking for.
<ebone> would you build from source or try renegade debian packages ?
<ebone> prolly should stop being lazy and just build from source ...   :)
<CarlK> I am fleshing out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<randabis> source might be a good idea
<randabis> make sure you have build-essential
<CarlK> after one figures out what chipset they have (lspci or lspnp) where should one look to figure out what moduels need to be loaded?
<rel> hello, I just installed hoary amd64. some issues. oe annoying: when I want to run synaptic it prompts me for root password. but fails to lauch the app. saying password is wrong. altough, doing this with gtksuexec worjs. anyone a clue?
<CarlK> ack... i skipped a step... what is replacing alsaconfig ?
<minimec> rel: are you sure that you use the right keymap in your Desktop envirment?
<Gotcha> Looking for someone who has Aspire 1350
<randabis> rel, try your user password
<randabis> you shouldn't have a root password
<rel> minimec, well not totally sure. have selected dutch lang. and want to get rid of it soon. My root password doesnt contain any charaters, only letters
<mebaran151> anyone know a good place to start learning python
<mebaran151> just a good way to start
<mebaran151> I already got vim down
<mebaran151> heheh
<farruinn> mebaran151: did you ask last night?
<minimec> rel: well I'm new to ubuntu, but you have to use your user password typing 'sudo synaptic'
<farruinn> isn't 'gksudo synaptic' a better idea?
<mebaran151> I never got the response
<mebaran151> my internet sort of died on me
<mebaran151> I did ask though
<farruinn> oh, I see
<farruinn> there are some links from the python website
<[Spooky] > hello folks !
<rel> randabis, when using my users password it dialogs me "child terminated with status 1"
<randabis> hi
<randabis> rel something isn't right then
<rel> randabis, I know that :)
<rel> does the default install put users to sudoers?
<[Spooky] > randabis: hows it going ?
<randabis> rel, yes, it puts the user you created in sudoers
<farruinn> rel: only the first user though
<randabis> but not users you create after the install
<randabis> [Spooky] , just fine
<rel> randabis, this is the second installation of hoary. on an other machine I had exactly the same issue. maybe somthing wrong in hoary
<[Spooky] > randabis: cool :)
<rel> randabis, I am not in sudoers. maybe the install forgets about this
<minimec> rel: the problem could be, that your choice of keymap during the installation isn't the same in your X-desktop. I had that problem using the us keymap for xfree and CH_de in Gnome :-)
<[Spooky] > im curius about the firewall "firestarter" anyone good in using it ?
<randabis> strange, I used the hoary install cd and never had a problem with not being a sudoer
<[Spooky] > its like a b*tch to have on and at the same time use bittorrent hehe
<rel> minimec, oh, well. if I type my password in a shell it comes out right.
<minimec> rel: Ok.
<[Spooky] > isnt there something like ip* something a file to alter and have as a firewall ?
<farruinn> [Spooky] : you have the port bittorrent uses open?
<minimec> rel: how about 'sudo apt-get ...' in a console. Does that work. (Well normally it should not...)
<[Spooky] > farruinn: mm but later on its like 50 ips on diffrent udp ports thats been blocked...
<rel> minimec, I doesnt.. rel not in sudoers file
<rel> minimec, how does your line in /etc/sudoers look like?
<minimec> rel: I have to check that.
<minimec> rel: quiet simple: minimec ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bumperland> how do you listen to streaming audio such as shoutcast
<kent> bumperland, well, with my ears..  ;)
<bumperland> lol
<[Spooky] > bumperland: try xmms
<rel> minimec, that did the trick. now it doesnt prompt me with a password dialog at all
<rel> kinda scary though
<farruinn> rel: it asked you at least once though, right?
<minimec> rel: I figured that out too. Sometimes it does, sometimes not. So we are happy then :-)
<rel> farruinn, after visudo not once
<rel> minimec, almost happy :)
<farruinn> it will timeout
<farruinn> or if you open a new terminal
<bumperland> i have xmms but i can't make it the default
<minimec> rel: with 'sudo -s' you have a root terminal. sometimes very cool...
<kapputu> hi all
<kapputu> where do I get hoary?
<farruinn> rel: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for more sudo happiness
<rel> minimec, ah :) its cool. but its dangerous. I guess I'll define the apps to sudo.
<rel> farruinn, oke..  sneaking at it
<minimec> rel: I see the problem. As a Debian User I wasn't really used to the 'sudo-thing'. some kind of strange, but you get used to it...
<kapputu> any help?
<[Spooky] > kapputu: with ?
<minimec> kapputu: www.ubuntulinux.org ?
<kapputu> downloading hoary
<kapputu> well first I need to know why hoary is better than warty
<kapputu> I have been using ubuntu for quite sometime now though I have not been keeping up with the developments in the community
<rel> kapputu, its not better, its newer
<minimec> kapputu: go into your /etc/apt/sources file and change 'warty' to 'hoary'. that's it :-=
<rel> minimec, I even did tat with debian woody
<kapputu> hmm
<rel> it updates quite well
<minimec> rel: srage to sid :-)
<rel> woody to hoary
<kapputu> but there must be something better so that they released a newer version
<minimec> rel: cool :-) Did that work, without problem?
<rel> kapputu, it contains gnome 2.10
<rel> minimec, not with dramatic problems. just some package conflicts
<rel> minimec, the box still runs apache2
<rel> I use it as a intranet server..
<kapputu> ok then why is gnome 3.10 better?
* rel is a fool
<rel> not 3.10
<kapputu> oops 2.10
<rel> kapputu, loads of bugfixes
<minimec> rel: well why not. It's the same familiy :-) I use the debian bootsplash packages and the debian mplayer sourcec. Works good. :-)
<rel> and very stable for me
<kapputu> hmm
<kapputu> any good distro with KDE?
<minimec> rel: I'm testing ubuntu on my laptop. No problem until now.
<nomasteryoda> kapputu, suse
<|QuaD-> kapputu: ubuntu :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kapputu> lol
<minimec> kapputu: Suse
<kapputu> expected that
<|QuaD-> why not use kde on ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Riddell> kapputu: it's easy https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<|QuaD-> kapputu: apt-get install kde :)
<nomasteryoda> when you want a distro to install on a system that has dialup only, suse beats ubuntu.. no downloads
<nomasteryoda> but i like ubuntu for it's simplicity
<kapputu> hmm ok which is better?
<[Spooky] > man in firefox you had to type like ::about to get a list off options what is it i should type ?
<kapputu> I have been using gnome
<kapputu> but I seem to like KDE too
<nomasteryoda> kapputu, kde has a great many options
<kapputu> will probably install it on my desktop
<kapputu> I want to use KDevelop
<minimec> kapputu: stay with gnome. You will be the 'winner' in the future. Im quiet sure.
<kapputu> I believe it has support for ftp support
<dakam> Hey i have a problem i just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<nomasteryoda> minimec, yea according to ESR
<kapputu> minimec: I sure do want to keep using gnome on atleast one machine
<dakam> What is the Directory for a CDROM Drive?
<kapputu> dakam: /media/cdrom
<minimec> well I need another cigarette. Will be back...
<dakam> thanks i thought it was /media or /cdrom lol
<kapputu> ok one more question
<kapputu> is there a good sound recorder which can record sound from line-in
<kapputu> I'm forced to use Windows only for this reason
<LinuxJones> kapputu, audacity
<dakam> Ok It didnt work my CD Player that Came with Ubuntu... I changed it to /media/cdrom (I screwed up the first time)
<dakam> It says CD PLayer Device: then a Text box
<dakam> im sorry if im a noob lol
<kapputu> nope dakam: we are happy that you are trying out Ubuntu
<rel> is it normal that  "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates" is unavailable?
<dakam> well im not trying im freeing myself of Windows :)
<kapputu> good
<kapputu> I did too
<Riddell> rel: since hoary hasn't been released there are no updates
<rel> Riddell, makes sence :)
<kapputu> any good themes for Ubuntu or gnome in general
<kapputu> I want to add some spice
<dakam> But how do i fix this... Its the Default CD Player that came wit Ubuntu
<skel_home> anyone running ubuntu on an ibook g3 ?
<skel_home> having suspend issues
<rel> Riddell, found out that hoary by default doesnt support mp3 playback. not in rhyhembox or totem
<skel_home> rel: xmms?
<rel> skel_home, nah.. like rhythembox
<dakam> Warty wont Stream with Rhythembox, but maybe thats my CPU
<skel_home> rel: thats weird though
<rel> guess I need to use multiverse
<rel> whatever that means
<LinuxJones> kapputu, gnome-look.org
<minimec> rel: that means that you have access to some packages with 'licence'-problems...
<rel> skel_home, I find that too. the previous install of hoary mp3 was working normally
<rel> minimec, thaught of that. I'll change universe to multiverse and see
<minimec> rel: you have to have them both I think.
<rel> ok
<minimec> rel: if you install xmms, you should be able to use mp3 on totem. Well it works on my machine.
<dakam> i tried /media/cdrom in CD player as the Device but it wont work..
<[Spooky] > hm http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#unrar dosent work...
<rel> minimec, I was using restricted only. This probably means "tested packages" only?
<minimec> dakam: try /media/cdrom0. 'cdrom' is just a link to the first cdrom drive.
<dakam> ok
<minimec> rel: Good question. :-)
<LinuxJones> dakam, what is the output for ls -al /dev/cdrom ?
<dakam> Not sure but im trying something
<skel_home> so no one running on an ibook?
<minimec> skel_home: not me :-(
<rel> minimec, gstreamer should support mp3 playback. must be.
<dakam> Im not sure about the /dev thing
<minimec> rel: Hmmm. Let me check that.
<kbrooks> What package can I install to get all the manual pages?
<dakam> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<dakam>        or too many mounted file systems
<dakam> one CD ROM and one Floppy
<rel> minimec, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=hoary%20mp3
<dakam> there we go
<dakam> Fixed it
<dakam> /dev/cdrom
<dakam> thanks for the help
<rel> minimec, gstreamer-mad provides this
<minimec> rel: rythembox is not playing mp3!
<simonw> does anyone know how to get an external FireWire hard drive working under Ubuntu?
<simonw> I can't find it documented anywhere
<rel> minimec, now it does :)
<minimec> rel: :-)
<rel> minimec, just install he mad plugin. no need for xmms
<minimec> rel: I like xmms. I like the small gxmms applet for my panel.
<rel> simonw, guess your drive needs the right usb/firewire drivers/modules enabled. try compiling a custom kernel and check out menuconfig
<rel> minimec, yea. its all about choice
<kbrooks> What package can I install to get all the manual pages??
<simonw> rel: I just did some modprobe stuff and got the thing to show using rescan-scsi-bus.sh
<simonw> I can see the drive, but the permissions are screwed up - I can't cd in to it
<simonw> aah - sudo modprobe sbp2
<simonw> wrong paste - I think I'm OK now
<minimec> rel: well a lot of choices in linux... :-)
<minimec> rel: by the way... one day, I don't even remeber why, I started to use irssi as chat client. It was a choice, and I don't see any reason to change. :-)
<farruinn> kbrooks: you want *all* the manual pages?
<kbrooks> farruinn, man pges, yes
<aurax> does hoary can be installed to harddrive?
<farruinn> when you install a package it comes with the related man pages
<minimec> aurax: why not?
<aurax> hoary is better then warty?
<rel> minimec, my choice also. its a kick ass clinet :)
<thundrcleeze> hoary is the next version.
<aurax> minimec, oh i had the hoary livecd
<aurax> from gnoppix
<minimec> aurax: wouldn't go so far...
<aurax> so its basiclly the same
<aurax> a bit faster maybe?
<thundrcleeze> um...
<aurax> whats array ?
<aurax> like rc?
<minimec> aurax: Yes. The 2.6.10 or ...11 kernel is quiet faster I guess. (I'm using warty)
<aurax> im on warty atm...
<neom> Anyone else find my blog really slow to load? http://blog.neom.ca/
<aurax> is it worth installing hoary
<aurax> its ok neom
<ImagistTD>  I finally got my install to work. But I accidentally set the graphics to a higher screen size (1024 by 800) than I actually have (1024 by 768). Now it won't let me access the graphical user interface. How do I reset the graphics to the correct values from the text console version?
<minimec> aurax: I would say, no ! Not yet.
<minimec> aurax: never change a running system...
<aurax> just installed it
<aurax> im testing few linux dist's
<aurax> for my comapny...
<farruinn> ImagistTD: modify your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<aurax> what is hoary-current ?
<aurax> its the array-4 ?
<rel> ImagistTD,  ` dpg-reconfigutre xfree-xorg ` maybe
<minimec> aurax: so it seems to be quiet stable, but there are some problems with depedencies, I think.
<aurax> ic
<minimec> rel: my words!
<smx> I need a little help with some basics   any takers?
<minimec> smoking again...
<thenuke> smx: depends. we are not reading your mind you know
<ImagistTD> farruin/rel, how do I do that?  I'm new to linux and completely lost in the GUI.
<jesuel> mmm drunk computing ....mmm
<smx> okay nuke
<ImagistTD> I can sign in, but I don't know what commands do what.
<thenuke> smx: so Never Ever ask if someone is willing to help you or know answers to your questions which you have not even asked yet ;-D   go ahead now ;)
<smx> First ... In Slackware, you've got "pkgtool" ... is there is an evuivalent config program for ubuntu (I know about apt)
<thenuke> apt-get yes, apt is kind of frontend for dpkg
<jesuel> there is also synapic
<jesuel> err synaptic
<smx> What I want is to configure stuff like the default wm
<smx> services etc
<smx> without having to hand-edit all the etc files
<thenuke> jesuel: yup, synaptic uses apt or dpkg or something :9
<smx> I think synaptic uses all of those programs
<smx> But .. how do I configure the system, once things are installed?
<jesuel> ive always just edited the config files
<minimec> smx: synaptic is in fact just a GUI for apt.
<thenuke> smx: umm, by editing the configs :) ?
<smx> lol   most dists have tools that make it a haor quicker
<smx> a hair quicker     a hair
<thenuke> when I have used apt-get to install something, sometimes it have asked from me about some configs
<thenuke> but very rarely
<smx> me too'
<smx> what is that program?
<hawke> The level of questioning you get can be changed with 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf'
<smx> it's an ncurses thing
<thenuke> smx: what do you mean by that? doing that more quickly? how does slack for instance handle those then?
<hawke> questioning -> prompting for config options
<smx> slack's pkgtool has a simple ncurses interface
<farruinn> smx: see hawke's answer
<thenuke> and it forces you to config whatever configfiles there might be then?
<smx> that lets you change basic configuration stuff
<smx> it doesn't force you
<smx> but it's quick
<farruinn> smx: the ubuntu default is to be really really quick by asking you hardly anything =)
<smx> updates env
<jesuel> smx, basically what youre looking for is a centralized configuration tool, that uses a text mode interface?
<smx> yupper
<smx> that's it jesuel
<thenuke> smx: sounds ok
<hawke> On the same lines, I'm curious to find out how to change the system default window manager..
<jesuel> as far as i know, one doesnt exist for ubuntu. Although you could always create one.
<thenuke> smx: I have not yet tried slack
<farruinn> hawke: for gnome?
<smx> I used slack for years
<minimec> smx: I used Slack and I loved it, but 'apt' is a smoking peace of software.
<hawke> farruinn: Well, for gdm
<smx> Yup -- apt is the best
<smx> slapt-get suckes
<hawke> farruinn: Desktop environment would be more appropriate, I guess
<jesuel> slapt-get? lol
<smx> for now ... I hear that they're working hard on it
<smx> yea   slapt-get is an apt-like program for slackware
<farruinn> hawke: when you log into one that's different it asks you if you want to make that default
<hawke> farruinn: I have Gnome, KDE, XFCE4 installed ... Don't understand why it defaults to XFCE4...
<hawke> farruinn: System default, not user default...
<minimec> smx: to configure your software, you have webmin or other programs, or you edit the config file, as usual- :-)
<rel> what i cannot figure is why when I select evolution-exchange for removal, apt wants to remove ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<hawke> rel: Because ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution-exchange
<farruinn> rel: removing a metapackage doesn't remove what depends on it
<farruinn> so it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<smx> where is the list of files for potential installation kept by apt? var?
<farruinn> smx: you can use apt-cache search [package] 
<rel> hawke, applies to fetchmail and webcal too. So, it doesnt remove all the packages what ubuntu-desktop provides
<hawke> smurfix: /var/lib/apt/lists
<rel> farruinn, roger that
<minimec> smx: hmm.. /var/cache/dpkg I think.
<hawke> er, smx rather
<smx> oh ... there it is!
<smx> cool
<OC_Linux> anyone running egoboo?
<hawke> rel: No...but if you're tracking hoary, you might want to keep an eye on ubuntu-desktop's depends so you can install the new stuff that it adds as time goes on.
<rel> hawke, in other words. with this metapackage removed I cannot upgrade its dependancies? And should apt-get it. Then it will reinstall the packages I just removed? Im dutch and my englisch isnt so good :/
<BrianAnthony> how do I mount an external harddrive
<smx> your english is better than my girlfriends'
<hawke> rel: You can upgrade its dependencies.  But if it depends on a new package, the new package will not automatically be pulled in.
<rel> BrianAnthony, like a local hdd in most cases.. when linux can speak to it that is
<hawke> rel: if you watch the version number, and do 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' when it changes, you will get a list of other packages that it wants to pull in from dependencies, and then manually install those.
<rel> hawke, oke.. understand it. guess apt will mention that to me if these new pkgs where added. Il manually apt them if needed
<hawke> BrianAnthony: USB?
<BrianAnthony> it auto detected
<BrianAnthony> I was afraid it wouldn't pick up the fat file systen
<rel> hawke, okay. ty
<smx> here's one for ya: does it hurt anything to use, say, aptitude one time, then synaptic the next?
<hawke> smx: nope.
<rel> smx, they use the same database
<smx> damn   debian folks are smart, aye?
<rel> smx, it would hurt when using them at the same time
<smx> apt is flat out the best program for linux I've ever used
<smx> lol
<rel> smx, tried portage?
<smx> yuppers
<smx> pain in the arse
<rel> heh.. its evolving.
<rel> nah
<sladen> rel: ''didn't have the time ;-)''
<smx> compared to apt?
<rel> quite funny
<hawke> rel: I have, but IMO apt is quite better.
<rel> sladen, :)
<smx> portage is better than apt?
<smx> I installed gentoo once
<rel> hawke, no doubt. second place is portage. they just need to provide a binary repository
<smx> Took me four days
<rel> smx, learn alot i guess?
<pussfeller> portage is good especially if you have certian needs  for certain flags
<smx> lol
<smx> learned that I don't like gentoo
<rel> pussfeller, true.. its very flexible
<pussfeller> i like apt too now tho
<socomm> apt is boring.
<smx> the worst of all is YAST
<socomm> Where's the fun in apt-getting everything?!
<hawke> heh
<sladen> socomm: you get to play with it quicker
<socomm> Back in my days we build everything from source.
<pussfeller> doesnt yast cost money
<rel> socomm, it gives me the space to jerkoff
<smx> "tar xjvf"
<rel> pusling, want that opensourcd
<socomm> None of that instant gratification for me. No thanks!
<fsc> ...back in my days we had punch cards..and walked two miles in the snow uphill to school -both ways
<smx> lol
<socomm> And we loved it!
<fsc> and we were grateful
<smx> I really have compiled and installed KDE by hand
<socomm> Now you got all these out of shape kids with their apt-get, and their pkg_add.
<smx> needless to say, I had a lot of time on my hands
<fsc> yeah, we all know that compiling code burns them calories
<bascule> back in my day, black hats used to run in to the computer room and throm cokroaches into the rlay arrays, and enjoyed it
<fsc> heh
<hawke> bascule: lol
<rel> one thing I've never understood is to compile/configure a custom kernel with apt.
<mike998> thbis is strange
<socomm> 'thbis' is strange!
<mike998> indeed
<mike998> you making fun of me and my dyslexic fingers?
<jesuel> yes... :)
<mike998> heh at the moment saying "this is strange" is about five minuites away from throwing this stupid wireless access point out the window
<jesuel> haha ;p
<mike_douglas> how can I get apt to think that a package is installed?
<jesuel> dont forget the computer with it
<mike998> ubuntu+wireless=trouble and problems
<mike998> oh no not the computer... my laptop and me... we are..uh...
<fsc> this comment is so bizarre and wrong -http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=65767&postcount=16
<mike998> friends
<jesuel> hahah
<fsc> mike998, ndiswrapper?
<bascule> linux/wireless/firmware /drivers/ dodgy patent laws == trouble
<mike998> fsc yep
<socomm> mike998: ubuntu=wirless+trouble?
<jesuel> mike998, what kinda laptop?
<fsc> mike998, did you upgrade to hoary?
<socomm> s/wirless/wireless
<mike998> dell inspiron 1150
<jesuel> ahh
<fsc> mike998, make sure you have the right ndiswrapper for your kernel
<jesuel> im very partial to my amd64 laptop
<mike998> fsc yep on hoary now.. it's the way that I got it to work
<mike998> uh?
<mike998> ummm
<jesuel> but i dont have the guts to install linux on it
<mike998> it's getting close to my installing XP back on this thing to get wireless running
<nomasteryoda> get some guts man
<jesuel> heh
<fsc> mike998, i didn't upgrade my kernel in the initial horary upgrade and ndiswrapper got updated
<nomasteryoda> lol
<jesuel> i got 3 linux systems and one windows
<fsc> mike998, i thought you said you got wireless working?
<jesuel> not too bad so far
<bascule> mike998: din't you dare, we'll come round
<nomasteryoda> cool
<mike998> lol
<mike998> fsc: nope i /thought/ I had it working
<mike998> it was coming up but I only got a hold of a wirless router today
<jesuel> amd64 + ati radeon graphics card, + wireless ...uhm worried about linux with that combo
<mike998> hang on a second... gotta play with my network settings to see if i can get this thing on my wired network
<fsc> mike998, i had problems with ndiswrapper until i upgraded the kernel to match the current ndiswrapper in hoary
<hawke> rel: Have you investigated the package 'kernel-package' for building a custom kernel?
<BrianAnthony> does anyone know the package name for Xine?
<smx> what is an ndiswrapper?
<hawke> smx: A wrapper for an NDIS driver.
<bretzel> xine, in the multiverse or / and universe repository
<hawke> smx: NDIS is a standard network driver API.
<smx> ohhhhh
<hawke> smx: use by Windows.
<smx> Yuppers. I get it.
<sladen> smx: a 'glue' driver to use binary windows drivers for network devices not directly supported by Linux:  http://www.google.com/search?q=ndiswrapper
<hawke> k
<smx> <-- Not the sharpest tool in the shed
<bretzel> I have a problem: no more menu in top main panel in Gnome ... hoecomes !???? Don;t feel like to rm Gnome/Gnome2 directory and re-start themes and other stuff!!!
<bretzel> It is the second time it happens to me. Even on Warty. I huess it is gnome bug.
<bascule> try adding it with a right-click add to panel
<bretzel> huess:: read guess ...
<cisei> BrianAnthony: libxine1 + xine-ui or totem-xine
<cisei> apt-get install totem-xine will take care of everything
<rel> hawke, about to..
<bretzel> bascule: All i can have is the "standard" Main menu... it is no more the Ubuntu menu setup
<hawke> rel: If you need help, I exist.
<rel> hawke, thanks mate!
<bascule> bretzel: O I see, no ides, sorry
<inc> sup peeps
<BrianAnthony> it says it's not found
<hawke> rel: which is not to suggest that my existence is dependent on your need for assistance.
<BrianAnthony> totem-xine that is
<hawke> BrianAnthony: xine-ui
<smx> Thanks for the help, guys. I plan on staying with ubuntu for awhile -- small problems here and there, but it rocks, don't it? Night ...
<rel> hawke, that package wants gcc3.3, any chance that I can set gcc3.4 for the compilations
<cisei> BrianAnthony: make sure you have the repositories as per Ubuntuguide
<hawke> rel: Not sure, I think the kernel just uses whatever is 'gcc'
<rel> hawke, we all exist because we depend on eatchother somehow
<hawke> rel: This is true.
<inc> so how's the stable version of hoary coming alone hehe
<Ainvar> I am about to try it as I am typing this
<Ainvar> doing a dist-upgrade to it now
<Pluk> coming along very good :)
* rel votes for it.. 
<Ainvar> all I can say this is one of the best distros I have had the pleasure of trying out
<Ainvar> very quick too
<jeramey> Ainvar, i agree. i'm shocked to find a linux distro that a) works on my laptop and b) doesn't make me want to gouge my eyes out :)
<eskilo> GATES: We're responsible for the creation of the PC industry.
<Ainvar> yup and it is not a bloated distro
<rel> ahum
<Ainvar> forgot what it was like to finda  linux distro still on one cd
<eskilo> i was blown away by ubuntu when i installed it.
<nomasteryoda> kinda does that to ya
<Ainvar> never been a big fan of gnome but it isa ctually a nice desktop system the way ubuntu has it setup
<eskilo> i think gnome is awesome.
<Ainvar> it is growing on me
<eskilo> please don't say you like kde. :)
<eskilo> i'll gouge my eyes out.
<Ainvar> I do
<jeramey> yeah, i never figured gnome would be speedy, but it's come a long way since i last seriously used it (which, granted, was back in 2000 or so)
<Ainvar> haha
<Ainvar> only reason I like kde over gnoe I guess is the way the file browseer is
<eskilo> i think there's a fundamentally different train of thought between kde likers and non-likers.
<Ainvar> other than that I like gnoe for everything else
<eskilo> it's like our brains work differently.
<inc> i like fluxbox
<nomasteryoda> eskilo, call the doctor  cause you're now blinde
<Ainvar> you are correct sir!
<eskilo> flux is the best
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> flux is good ...
<nomasteryoda> i use kde mostly
<eskilo> nomasteryoda:  i'm blind?
<Ainvar> prolly does not help Ia m left handed
<eskilo> kde is so ugly.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ok
<eskilo> just my opinion.
<inc> you can get nice themes for kde
<nomasteryoda> nice ones for flux too
<inc> get a pretty mac os x theme
<inc> hehe
<eskilo> even with themes.  it's "feel" and behavior feel so odd to me.  it's very windows-like i think.
<nomasteryoda> damnsmall has good implementation
<eskilo> its
<jeramey> inc:  and then be sad you aren't actually using OS X ;)
<dud> i really don't like kde either
<inc> hhmm kde .. windows like?? no...
<dud> its as eskilo says, something about the feel
<Ainvar> prolly why I liked kde over gnome since I am windows user primarily
<eskilo> fluxbox would be perfect if it had better gnome interoperability.
<inc> well kde is made so that windows user can just use it with out much fuss
<Ainvar> but all three laptops are running ubuntu right now
<dud> and in my experience, kde is very prone to breakage
<Riddell> inc: no it isn't
<Ainvar> just my server and main rig is running windows
<nomasteryoda> inc, i really despise windows
<nomasteryoda> kde is so much better
<inc> flux is da bomb and i like using gnome nad kde apps hehe
<bascule> eskilo: XFCE$ is what you want hten, it is *the* best, I ysed gnome for a week, thought it was nice, started XFCE again today, and that is it :)
<Ainvar> never really used flux
<Ainvar> wait I dont think I ever used flux
<dud> fluxbox is very excellent
<inc> well i'm just saying isn't that what the makers of kde were going for... to windows users can switch
<dud> but it could have better gnome support indeed
<bascule> xfce4 wiukd be better than xfce$ I believe ... :P
<Tzi> Hi =)
<Ainvar> ohh and the unofficial ubuntu guide is very very nice
<Ainvar> I rate  itu p there with the gentoo documeentation
<Ainvar> ok my typing went downhill fast
<inc> gentoo.. damn that coq
<inc> cow
<Riddell> inc: no
<Tzi> I'm having problems with my Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop crashing while on battery.. it will crash within an hour, whether I begin on ac power or not.  Anyone have any idea what could be going on?
<inc> riddell: what? lol
<janc> Ainvar : i'll tell the gentoo documentation project manager
<janc> will probably see him tomorrow  :)
<Riddell> inc: KDE is not designed for windows users, it's designed to be the best desktop it can be (same as gnome et al)
<bascule> isn't KDE just a mac clone?
<bj_> hey people
<Ainvar> janc, that would be cool
<janc> don't know if he will be amused  ;)
<Riddell> bascule: I refer the honourable gentleman to the answer I gave some moments ago
<bj_> I cant sign in to a normal gnome session. metacity hangs
<bj_> Is there a log somewhere to see whats going ojn
<bascule> Riddell: OK :)
<janc> and i'm not sure he will come to the anti-swpats demo today
<inc> but i tell you what sit a windows user that never touched linux in front of kde or gnome and the poor windows user will some what feel drawn to the KDE
<janc> inc : depends on how his system was set up
<inc> i'm talking stock
<bascule> I reckon win98/Me/2000 users will pick gnome XP eill pick KDE
<janc> nobody is using stock windows :-P
<inc> ok?
<inc> hey as long as it's linux it's all good
<bascule> just cause KDE is like a chick with too much make-up on, like XP
<bascule> :P
<Ainvar> hahaha
<bascule> </flame_war_starter>
<Ainvar> I like that
<skel_home> so is it safe to add debian apt sources to ubuntu?
<bascule> :))
<skel_home> like I would like eric3 (a python IDE ) but its not in warty
<farruinn> skel_home: not usually
<skel_home> I guess i can wait until hoary
<farruinn> skel_home: if it's in hoary it would be better to add a deb-src line for hoary and 'apt-get source -b eric3'
<inc> bascule: if you going that route the flux box is the striped down motorcycle
<inc> that kicks butt
<skel_home> farruinn: isn't it bad to mix the two releases? messes up deps?
<ShadeofGrey> okay - this officially blows. i JUST downloaded the x86 version and every time i run it it HANGS right after asking me the user locale info. at least in the 64bit version the installer didnt crash
<farruinn> skel_home: yes, but you are less likely to run into trouble by building the hoary source package on your warty box
<goli> i am trying to mount a windows share using... mount -t smbfs -o username=goli,password=goli //server/folder mntpnt/....but it is complaining that wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //athena/data ...but this works from my debian m/c
<ShadeofGrey> what program do i use to check the md5 signatures
<janc> debian & ubuntu are also '2 releases'?
<bascule> inc: yeah, and xfce is the balance yuou know you want ....
<skel_home> farruinn: ok thanks. I'll try that
* bascule fans the embers :P
<snowblink> ShadeofGrey: md5sum
<inc> must have dockapps
<farruinn> skel_home: the apt howto at www.debian.org/doc is pretty good
<bascule> it does
<eskilo> is sha1 really broken?
<inc> xfce has the mouse right
<bascule> I have rhythmbox as a little musical note right now
<eskilo> inc yeah
<bascule> inc: yeah thats it
<eskilo> if i really felt like taking the effort to tweak fluxbox to get sessioning like in gnome and all of that, it would be the best.
<eskilo> not worth it though really.  gnome is good stuff.
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: Sounds like you might have the same stability problems that I did running x86 on x86-64.
<bascule> eskilo: xfce have already done that for you
<snowblink> goli: apt-get install smbfs
<eskilo> eskilo:  xfce have made a version of fluxbox that is really good with gnome compatability?
<inc> i judge distros on their logos
<bascule> lol
<eskilo> inc:   hah
<bascule> eskilo: practically yes
<inc> debian has a cool logo
<goli> snowblink, thanks so much...doing now
<calamari> hi
<eskilo> bascule:  interesting.  when i last used it, it didn't seem to do anything better than gnome.
<ramb0> is there some way to have color on the RC scripts?
<ramb0> like on gentoo
<bascule> I didn't say better, I said balance, I mean balance between bloat and functionality
<bascule> fluxbox toooooo stripped for comfort, gnome, fat. xfce .... balanced
<mike998_> still nothing on this wirless access point
<inc> fluxbox- beat the bloat
<mike998_> i don't even see it transmitting
<inc> bascule: just go with console... no need for x-window
<goli> snowblink, thanks again...it worked...i thought apt-get install samba would do
<bascule> weel that is too far, ratpoison, hell screen .. why not, then wmacs and your own LISP stuff ...
<eskilo> bascule:  good point about balanced.
<bascule> not me :)
<eskilo> is it easy to set up xfce in ubuntu?
<rel> mike998, iwconfig all ok?
<mike998_> looks like it is
<bascule> eskilo: yeah it was what I really wanted, and xfce does that for mew
<mike998_> ohh essid off/any.. .that's gonna cause problems
<rel> mike998, I had success with ndiswrapper on my precision dell laptop
<snowblink> goli: np. smbfs is for doing mount/umount commands
<bascule> eskilo: err, I dunno, i chroot ubuntu most of the time
<rel> mike998, yes. maybe reset your ap, so that it transmits its essid
<mike998_> rel: I thought I had it up and running until I actually got my router
<mike998_> hang on - that will cause me to lose my connection
<mike998__> the thing is, I don't see any activity on my wlan led
<rel> strange, it could be a defect in hardware
<mike998__> i had this thing running XP and it could pick up 3 wirless networks in this building
<mike998__> might be a problem with the router though
<Ainvar> mike998__ what kinda wifi card you have?
<ShadeofGrey> okay i just checked the MD5's
<ShadeofGrey> they match
<rel> yes, a wl router?
<ShadeofGrey> i dont get it
<Ainvar> and what kinda wlan router?
<mike998__> if I do a ndiswrapper -l it shows me bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<bascule> iwconfig wlan0 Mode managed ad-hoc
<mike998__> and it's a dlink di-524
<Ainvar> just might be a simple setting with it
<rel> dmesg?
<mike998__> nothing really in dmesg
<rel> mike998, I am using the same driver
<eskilo> brb..trying xfce
<rel> mike998, did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<mike998__> rel: as far as I can tell the drivers are pretty much the same across the different laptops
<mike998__> yeah, and there is still nothing
<ShadeofGrey> this sucks! i totally dont get it ... i downloaded the amd64 liveCD. ran fine. the installer version hung on the hot something manager every time, didnt ask for input into how i wanted grub configured, and didnt ask me what kiknd of install i wanted.. made a mess of my masterboot record and made it impossible to boot to windows. after the amd64 install i couldnt even get any of my windows boot disks to work
<Pluk> darn gdm messing with my DPI
<bascule> dots per inch?
<Pluk> yup
<mike998__> veeery strange is this
<Pluk> fixed it already though
<snowblink> mike998: does iwconfig show correct details?
<rel> mike998, if dmesg doesnt report any wlan card then its not your router. funny thig is why iwconfig shows the iface
<ShadeofGrey> tonight i grabbed the x86 liveCD. again it worked fine. the minute i run the main installer it asks for the language and input locale and then hangs at the blue screen. i even tried the special install option to ignore the buggy interrupt thing
<mike998__> ifconfig shows the wlan0 interface
<nomasteryoda> mike998, check the card version
<Pluk> ShadeofGrey, warty?
<mike998__> nomateryoda: how can I do that?
<nomasteryoda> lspci
<dakam> Hello again...
<mike998__> 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<mike998__> internal
<Pluk> hi dakam
<nomasteryoda> mike998, you need the bcmwl5a driver
<dakam> got an error
<dakam> Totem could not play 'http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1003'.
<nomasteryoda> i have same card here
<nomasteryoda> basically same ...
<ShadeofGrey> Pluk: YES
<nomasteryoda> using ndiswrapper
<mike998__> hmmm okay - I tried the bcmwl5a driver and it didn't work
<mike998__> didn't even come up.
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> well, maybe not then
<Ainvar> firmware?
<dakam> Why wont Rhythm Play MP3?
<dakam> and where do i get the MP3 Plug
<snowblink> mike998: You have configured with iwconfig for your essid? Your router allows your MAC?
<hawke> dakam: Install gstreamer-0.8-mad
<dakam> ok?
<mike998__> ESSID is showing off/any
<ShadeofGrey> could it be because i have fedora installed?
<hawke> dakam: gstreamer0.8-mad rather
<nomasteryoda> mike998, encryption?
<mike998__> set
<nomasteryoda> ok
<rel> mike998, Im using the bmcwl5 driver found on Dell's website. And have exactly the same wireless card
<zenwhen> does anyone have a clean /etc/modules.d/alsabase i can look at?
<nomasteryoda> rel, using dell driver here too
<dakam> where would i get it?
<nomasteryoda> bcmwl5a
<snowblink> mike998: perhaps try sans encryption first?
<hawke> Is there an easy (GUI) way to allow another user beyond the first to admin the system?
<mike998__> snowblink: I believe I tried that before but I can try again
<inc> mike998: I set my /etc/network/interfaces with this and my wireless nic works fine http://minimzx.com/interfaces
<Ainvar> wow over 920 packages to upgrade to hoarty
<bascule> hawke: edit /etc/sudoers, copy the line exactly, nor GUI but easy
<ShadeofGrey> where do i get the hoarty iso's?
<dakam> ok Hawke where would i find gstreamer-0.8-mad
<mike998__> inc: checking now
<bascule> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Ainvar> uhh hI did a search on google for it to find the link
<dud> ShadeofGrey, see the topic
<farruinn> bascule: isn't there a command like visudo or something that adds users to /etc/sudoers?
<hawke> dakam: Search in synaptic
<dakam> im in synaptic and i couldnt find -mad but i found everything else
<bascule> I tink visudo is a safety thing to stop concurrent edits, I may be wrong
<hawke> bascule: Yeah, I know how to do it manually, just wondering if there's an option that I'm missing somewhere...it really ought to be a systematic thing, IMO.  Like the Mac, "Allow this user to administer the system"
<hawke> dakam: You may have to add "universe"
<rel> dakam, maybe u need to enable multiverse in sources.list
<blackdog> hi, what's the easy way of installing fonts? i found dfontmgr, it's too long winded tho
<bascule> yeah I guess, the *nix way eh ... :)
<mike998__> inc: heh - it REALLY didn't like that config
<dakam> can you walk me through that? im not very sure on it
<mike998__> I gotta get a mop to clean up the error messages my laptop barfed there
<bascule> hawke, there is that 'wheel' group thing, then add user to group wheel
<farruinn> blackdog: the fonts:/// location in nautilus
<farruinn> drag-n-drop
<inc> you try iwconfig ath0
<rjgrel> does warty only have the sources for linux kernel 2.6.7 in the repository?
<blackdog> ah :), ok, I admit it, I'm testing xfce4.2
<rjgrel> i don't see anything above 2.6.7
<blackdog> thanks
<hawke> bascule: does that allow them to use sudo? I wouldn't think so...
<bascule> think so
<mike998__> inc: I changed the interface name to wlan0, tried again and nothing
<bascule> or if they are in wheel they don't need it
<mike998__> it's showing the correct information
<bascule> # %wheel        ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<bascule> # %wheel        ALL=(ALL)       ALL <-- same as sudo ???
<inc> mike998: you in flood?
<ShadeofGrey> alright guys. im d-loading the newest hoarty version for x86 -- if it doesnt install this time im writing off ubuntu and returning to Fedora core 3.
<hawke> bascule: Ah, my sudoers doesn't ahve that.
<rel> mike, what when you give iwconfig essid "default"?
<dr_willis_> ShadeofGrey,  Hmm. whats not installing on the other tries?
* bascule gets caught on a different distro ... :)
<rel> busted
<inc> mike998: will in the setup i showed you did you change ath0 to wlan0? and input the essid that you are usinf and the rest?
<hawke> bascule: Heh, 's OK.  Except for the NOPASSWD: ALL, that sounds right to me.
<ShadeofGrey> dr_willis_: on the amd64 version the installer NEVER asked what kind of install, or how i wanted grub configured - it set grub with ONLY ubuntu in the list, and failed to start after the initial install and reboot that was supposed to lead to the end of the install... and i had to install fedora to fix the mess it made of my MBR -- after installing the 64 bit version it wouldnt even allow my system to boot from floppy even after i ch
<ShadeofGrey> NOW - on the warty version of i386, the installer wont even get as far as the amd64 version. it asks for language and input locale and then hangs at the blue screen
<ShadeofGrey> how messed up is that???
<mebaran151> try a Hoary disk
<mebaran151> they are very stable now
<mebaran151> and work pretty well
<mebaran151> I have some weird hardware and the install went ok
<rel> ShadeofGrey, just installed hoary amd64 a hour ago.. like a dream was the installation
<mebaran151> and I am on AMD6
<mebaran151> 4
<bascule> root@Kript:/ # cat /etc/issue
<bascule> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: 32-bit warty locked for me consistently on 64-bit hardware.
<farruinn> ShadeofGrey: why would the i386 install disc ask about amd64?
<bascule> <-- cheat
<rjgrel> is it possible to dist-upgrade to hoary?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> just change your sources
<bascule> yes, from a cheroo if you like :P
<mebaran151> to hoary sources
<bascule> chroot*
<jesuel> so where can i dl a iso of hoary a64?
<dr_willis_> ShadeofGrey,  Interesting....
<mebaran151> and distpugrade way
<farruinn> jesuel: /topic
<mebaran151> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ShadeofGrey> hawke: so what do you suggest? the horary ver. of amd64?
<mebaran151> it is pretty clear
<mebaran151> yeah
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: probably.
<mebaran151> try the Hoary version
<mebaran151> the Warty version never gave me a good X Server
<ShadeofGrey> will 32 bit applications run?
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: you can work with the grub menu.lst to add windows back in, if you need to.
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: They should.
<mebaran151> which 32 bit apps?
<mebaran151> you arent going to have a full set of 32 bit libraries
<mebaran151> but if you are willing to play with the chroot
<mebaran151> you can bootstrap yourself enough
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: what was the problem with the x86 hoary?
<rel> mebaran151, why would one use chroot to run apps on 64?
<rjgrel> i'm dist-upgrading to a64 hoary
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: You should be able to work with the /boot/grub/menu.lst to get windows to boot..
<ShadeofGrey> hawke: havent tried it. dloading it now
<ShadeofGrey> so far im not impressed guys
<dr_willis_> How well done is the PPC versions of Ubuntu? about to 'fix' an imac :P
<ShadeofGrey> i cant believe this distro won 3 arstechnica awards
<farruinn> dr_willis_: G5 imac?
<mebaran151> rel, if you want to run 32 bits
<mebaran151> other than like openoffice
<mebaran151> you have to build a chroot
<dr_willis_> ShadeofGrey,  actually you are one of the FIRST ive ever heard thats had any issues at all installing this Disrto.
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: Presumably they're judging 32-bit Ubuntu on 32-bit hardware
<mebaran151> so that apt and the library loader
<dr_willis_> farruinn,  old imac DV. its a g3 i think.
<bascule> ShadeofGrey: you are trollong but here goes, if you were the rule rather than the exception it wouldn't have now would it?
<farruinn> dr_willis_: I don't think you'll have much trouble
<MacPlusG3> dr_willis_: i've used the livecd on ppc (still running debian on my ppc). works well. (Hoary live that is)
<dr_willis_> farruinn,  i seem tor ecall ages ago with YellowDog - getting the thing to boot the cd was funky. the 'c' key dident boot it - i had to twiddle with the firmweare.
<ShadeofGrey> dr_willis_: i just dont get why its having problems. its an athlon64 3500 with a gig of 3200 ram and i gave it a 200gig drive to install to
<dr_willis_> MacPlusG3,  cool. theres a livePPc cd eh.. got to track that down.
<dr_willis_> ShadeofGrey,  ide drive? serial ata?
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: Because it's an athlon64.  That's basically it.
<MacPlusG3> dr_willis_: see /topic for array 4. grap the ppc one from there
<mebaran151> I am running AMD^$ now
<dr_willis_> I got an AMD64 machine here.. i had issues with it the other day.. but wasent sure what was the cause.. GRUB dident boot. may be due to me haveing a Serial ATA raid also on the box.
<farruinn> dr_willis_: booting with c key didn't work on an imac? that doesn't sound right
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: Oh yeah, sata could be a problem too...forgot about that.
<MacPlusG3> farruinn, dr_willis_ : could just have been that CD
<mebaran151> if you are on an NV chipset
<mebaran151> the sata_nv is pretty flawless for me
<ShadeofGrey> hawke: they're the best processors on the market... if your telling me ubuntu isnt suitable for them -- thats a dumb manuever on the developers part
<rel> mebaran151, oke. first time using 64 today. didnt know what to expect. all is running fine, wthout chroot. also openoffice works out of the box
<mebaran151> rel, yep
<farruinn> MacPlusG3: that'd be my guess
<mebaran151> it will
<mebaran151> the chroot is only for stuff like 32 bit Java and Flash
<rel> aha
<mebaran151> not GNU FLash but macromedia
<rel> I see :)
<ShadeofGrey> okay .. correction -- best NONPPC chipson the market
<rel> mebaran151, I was afraid nvidia-kernel wouldnt work. but that went fine.
<MacPlusG3> ShadeofGrey: AMD64 in 64bit mode has come a long way recently. there's still some problems (e.g. the bi-arch stuff). reporting problems in bugzilla is a good idea too
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> Ubuntu is sexy for AMD64
<Pluk> ubuntu is sexy whatsoever
* rel likes sexy
<ShadeofGrey> well all im saying is that i chose ubuntu because i want to learn linux and fedora core 3 is painfully slow
<mebaran151> the only 32 bit app I use is Openoffice
<hawke> ShadeofGrey: Not saying that...or at least not that it's intentional.  But I personally experienced lockups with 32-bit warty on amd64, and very minor problems with 64-bit warty on amd64 (windows wasn't detected so I had to add it to grub's menu.lst manually)
<mebaran151> so I really dont have to complain
<ShadeofGrey> with a gig of ram it still takes almost four minutes to comeup
<mebaran151> ShadeofGrey, what are you loading
<mebaran151> my Ubuntu Box on half that
<mebaran151> with the same processor
<bascule> ShadeofGrey: FC does? omg!!
<mebaran151> takes like 2 minutes
<jesuel> hoary 64 has the 32bit library availible right?
<mebaran151> you sure something isnt really messed up
<salti> hi all
<mebaran151> Jesuel you have to give them a chroot
<ShadeofGrey> bascule: yeah. fedora core 3 is ridiculously slow
<jesuel> now how do i do that ;p
<bascule> that is awful ... ughh <PUKE>
<rjgrel> when i dist-upgrade from warty to hoary, will it install the correct amd64 apps?
<jesuel> cause i play q3 and there is not 64 bit binary for it ;p
<ShadeofGrey> mebaran151: if something is messed up, fedora hasnt complained about it ... its just friggin slow as all hell
* dr_willis_ wonders how you benchmark and verify such statements.
<ShadeofGrey> and i have a 128 bit graphics card with 256 of vmemory
* rel needs AA badly
<eskilo> being in xfce was terrible.
<ShadeofGrey> even with all the eyecandy enabled it shouldnt take 3 minutes
<hawke> rjgrel: Are you running amd64 already, or x86?
<MacPlusG3> ShadeofGrey: is the card supported and does it have accellerated drivers? was it detected?
<bascule> eskilo: you didn't like it :(
<ShadeofGrey> YES
<eskilo> no.
<bascule> why?
<eskilo> it had this way over-produced feel.
<ShadeofGrey> g'night guys
<eskilo> and the panels weren't configurable.
<rjgrel> hawke: amd64 already
<ShadeofGrey> ill check in tomorrow
<bascule> eskilo: compared to Gnome you thought that ... ????
<eskilo> yeah.
<eskilo> gnome is so structured and intuitive.
<bascule> OK
<hawke> rjgrel: Then it should get the correct packages with dist-upgrade
* Pluk dualboots x86/x86_64
<rjgrel> ok, just making sure :)
<rjgrel> thanks
<eskilo> the most structured and intuitive would be fluxbox, but i like gnome's gnome compatibility. :)
<mebaran151> hey XFCE is real cool
<Pluk> yeah it is
<Pluk> xfce rox
<Pluk> rox rox too
<Pluk> :)
<eskilo> i don't see what people like about it.
<mebaran151> XFCE or rox
<mebaran151> I dont like rox
<mebaran151> but I like XFCE
<mebaran151> even (gasp) the file manager
<SiRrUs> anyone install from array 5 yet
<bascule> mebaran151: your alone in liking xfce file manager .. nasty thing
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> I probably am
<rjgrel> i love xfce
<rjgrel> xfce is all i use
<mebaran151> I tend to use bash as my file manager
<bascule> xfce is here it is at
<Pluk> dont like xffm
<mebaran151> rjgrel, here here, I approve
<mebaran151> I find it is quicker just to use mv and rm
<bascule> mebaran151: bash is the best file manager, with *Very* few exceptions
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use 'mc' :P
<mebaran151> I know waht is going to happen with bash
<mebaran151> that is why I like it
<mebaran151> I never get weird errors or nautilus complaining it cant do something
<mebaran151> bash does it
<mebaran151> and it does it quickly
<darmou> does anyone here know how to use parted?
<mebaran151> darmou
<mebaran151> why not just use qtparted
<mebaran151> if youre not resizing ext3
<darmou> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<mebaran151> qtparted should cut the bill
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> cfdisk maybe
<mebaran151> then
<inc> <ARGH> I/O errors!!!!
<mebaran151> it is easier than parted I find
<SiRrUs> regeya_ is here :)
<bascule> parted is one of those tools you can't really *learn* how to use, you either get ir right or you loose everything :P
<hawke> bascule: heh
<hawke> qtparted is pretty slick
<bascule> it is
<hawke> and several boot CDs include it.
<hawke> systemrescuecd, for example
<nomasteryoda> knoppix has it
<nomasteryoda> ultimate boot cd too
<hawke> nomasteryoda: yup
<bascule> it does, feather?
<hawke> and mepis installer cd does too
<Amaranth> qtparted is a PITA
<mebaran151> PITA?
<mebaran151> I dont know what that means
<Amaranth> pain in the ass
<mebaran151> but qtparted keeps failing on me
<mebaran151> I need to resize an NTFS partition
<mebaran151> on my laptop
<OmniColos> it means "it's nice with falafel"
<Amaranth> qtparted never got beyond loading for me
<darmou> cfdisk says cannot open disk drive my drive is /dev/rd/0
<mebaran151> what kind of rd is it?
<compmanio36> hey y
<compmanio36> all
* regeya_ is seriously disturbed by the announcements from SiRrUs :-)
<darmou> hardware rd
<compmanio36> dumb keyboard :P
<mebaran151> hardware rd
<darmou> raid 0
<hawke> darmou: rd == ramdisk... ???
<mebaran151> is it like real rd
<darmou> raid
<mebaran151> or fake stuff that is in software
<mebaran151> software raid uses drivers to work
<hawke> darmou: it may be /dev/sda
<hawke> darmou: what kind of raid card?
* SiRrUs thinks regeya_ should relax and enjoy his fame
<calamari> I heard that I could do ssh drag & drop from nautilus.. true or false ? :)
<compmanio36> i recently got a Lexmark all-in-one X4270 that is supported through Windows but I can't find a driver for Linux
<regeya_> fame?
<mebaran151> calamari, you can
<SiRrUs> your welcome
<mebaran151> also ftp
<regeya_> What, did my collection of homemade porn make it out into the wild?
<calamari> mebaran151: how? :)
<SiRrUs> :)
* Amaranth port scans regeya_
<mebaran151> I think you go like
<regeya_> o_O
<mebaran151> ssh://(whatever path you use to ssh)
<mebaran151> so for me
<darmou> csb6 ultra
<regeya_> gungh.
<darmou> I have ata raid
<mebaran151> I have never used it
<mebaran151> as when I need to ssh
<darmou> not scssi
<SiRrUs> brb guys
<darmou> there is no hd or sd devices
<hawke> darmou: Some hardware ata raid cards show up as scsi devices
<mebaran151> hawke, I think most do
<mebaran151> as scsi is like the lowest common denominator
<hawke> mebaran151: Could be, I don't have much experience with ide raid
<mebaran151> why dont you do this
<inc> I/O error :(
<mebaran151> ls /dev/
<mebaran151> and tell us what you see
<mebaran151> we can find that pesky hdd
<mebaran151> is this from the installer?
<mebaran151> some distros use like devfs
<bascule> ls /dev could be lengthy, ls -l /dev/sd*
<Bandit> regeya did you say porn
<mebaran151> pr0n please
<mebaran151> my virgin eyes
<Bandit> channel is getting wild i say
<bascule> says the Bandit, now that is scary ... :P
<Bandit> ;)
<regeya> sorry for mentioning porn in a linux-centric channle
<nomasteryoda> move this junk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hawke> hah
<bascule> surely the two are inseperable
<mebaran151> Linux is sexy
<nomasteryoda> bascule, ask ESR about that
<nomasteryoda> lol
<inc> rm -rf /
* hawke masturbates furiously while thinking about linux.
<regeya> O_o
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah
<regeya> okay okay
<darmou> there are no sd devices
<nomasteryoda> ewwwwww
<regeya> settle down
* regeya feels bad about ever mentioning porn
<Doc_Willis> Hay MacPlusG3  - this is dr_willis  down stairs next to the imac. :P trying to get Ubuntu on it..  Problem is - thers a cd in the drive.. i can tget it out - Lol. :P there some key sequence at boot time to pop out the cd?
<bascule> hawke: that is just horrible and not what i need to hear :) (LMAO)
<mebaran151> darmou
<hawke> :-)
<Bandit> lol regeya see what ya started
<nomasteryoda> regeya, yea only do tha on TheLinuxShow .. =)
* hawke stops.
<bascule> LOL!!
<regeya> heh
<bascule> mass exodus now
<Bandit> ok what is a nick collision from services
<MobyTurbo> Bandit, getting rid of a ghost present from a bad disconnection
<hawke> God *damn* metacity sucks
<Doc_Willis> MacPlusG3:  heh - i got it. :P
<Bandit> MobyTurbo got it :)
<mebaran151> what is wrong with metacity
<mebaran151> I never used it
<zenrox> ok i get a nifty error from xorg saying nvidia module ant the same and xorg dies out
<mebaran151> yeah
<hawke> mebaran151: Yeah you have, if you use ubuntu...it's the default gnome window manager.
<Doc_Willis> mebaran151:  lack of featuers and silly eye candy that you cant disable are my 2 issues.
<MobyTurbo> mebaran151, metacity is GNOME2's default WM, you probably have used it
<mebaran151> oh really
<mebaran151> I thought that was nautilus
<Bandit> zenrox did you get your rpos sorted out
<mebaran151> what you learn
<hawke> mebaran151: No, nautilus is a file manager.
<zenrox> Bandit:  yep now i just need to fix my vid card
<mebaran151> hawke, yeah
<mebaran151> I just realised taht
<mebaran151> zenrox, just modprobe -f
<OrangeSlice> hey now, Nautilus also handles the desktop.
<Bandit> zenrox what was wrong with them
<mebaran151> you wont break anything
<bascule> Doc_Willis: I hear you can run Gnome on xfwm, is that true?
<regeya> hey neat http://www.google.com/search?q=regeya
<hawke> mebaran151: metacity is the program that draws the window borders and close/min/max buttons.
<darmou> ok /dev/rd/0 is the only device avaliable and cfdisk thinks it is just 10mg which is totally incorrect:(
<mebaran151> it doesnt seem THAT bad
<regeya> first thing returned on a search on my nick is my happy-birthday message to my wife :-)
<hawke> anyway, my beef with metacity is its focus-follows-mouse behaviour.
<mebaran151> what else is there for gnome
<hawke> I turn it on, and click in a window still brings it to front.
<hawke> mebaran151: sawfish
<Bandit> zenrox what was wrong with them
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> i shall try it
<mebaran151> is it better or worse
<mebaran151> remember I like eyecandy
<hawke> mebaran151: I like it better, it's way more configurable.
<mebaran151> but could do with some more functionality
<hawke> mebaran151: visually it's the same.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> sweet
* regeya thwaps your eyecandy with window maker
<hawke> mebaran151: if you like functionality, sawfish has it...it's insanely configurable.
<mebaran151> do I have to kill metacity for it to work
<Doc_Willis> all rigthy. PPC Ubuntu is installing. :P
<mebaran151> like destroy
<hawke> mebaran151: yeah.
<mebaran151> I mean completely purge it
<hawke> mebaran151: oh, no
<mebaran151> cool
<lightcap> how to I get changes to /etc/group to take effect for a user that's not logging in? (for example a service being started by an init.d script)
<Doc_Willis> Hmm. I notice my imacs screen is shifted to the left about 3 charcters. thats annoying.
<hawke> mebaran151: Just 'killall metacity' until it stops respawning, run 'sawfish &', and then run gnome-session-save
<lightcap> surely it doesnt reqiure a reboot
<OmniColos> ubuntu was a brainless install on me ibook g3
<hawke> mebaran151: unfortunately, no clean way to change window managers, at least that I know of.
<mebaran151> anyway to do it without a kill
<mebaran151> yeha
<mebaran151> probably a gconf setting
<OmniColos> tho I did warty...
<bascule> hawke: can't you just select sawfish in some gnome preferences menu
<hawke> bascule: Not anymore.
<bascule> boo!
<hawke> bascule: That was there in ... gnome 2.0 I think?
<hawke> bascule: pissed me off when it was removed.
<bascule> yeah, I remeber it from somewhere
<Doc_Willis> I really liked sawfish.
<mebaran151> here
<mebaran151> to do a nice easy cahnge
<christopher_> hey
<mebaran151> you just go gconf
<Doc_Willis> But that was when gnome went from 1.0 to 2.0 sawfish had some issues - so they want to Metacity - which like NO ONE had heard of.
<christopher_> do any of you know how to play a ram file on Ubuntu
<bascule> is ther one of those nautilus foo:/// things now?
<regeya> ooh, ram...realaudio, right?
<snowblink> christopher_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<christopher_> correct
<regeya> bless ye snowblink
<bascule> realplayer, yuk use mplayer for those things, or xine
<mebaran151> how can I check if sawfish is my manager
<mebaran151> I just did a gconf
<darmou> is /dev/rd/0 a real device cfdisk seems to think it's only 10 mb
* regeya blinks
<hawke> mebaran151: 'ps auxww | grep sawfish'
<Bandit> anyone install array 5?
<hawke> mebaran151: and 'ps auxww | grep metacity'
<zenrox> ok that dint work
<snowblink> bascule: they can play streamed ram files?
<bascule> yup
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> sawfish ir running
<mebaran151> they look exactly the same
<zenrox> it loaded the driver but just displays nvidia logo 3 times then its locked up
<christopher_> hey
<snowblink> bascule: cool. Goes and tries
<christopher_> i am back
<regeya> what the devil is a 'cup of ubuntu'
<mebaran151> ok
<christopher_> it gave me this error message
<christopher_> The filename "realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<christopher_> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "executable", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<mebaran151> so how do I configure this sawfish
<bascule> snowblink: mplayer -cache 700 -playlist foo.url
<b0x> hello all, i'm curious, does ubuntu (warty) come with a kernel source?
<Dr_Willis> christopher_,  you run that thing.
<hawke> mebaran151: now system -> preferences -> windows should give you the sawfish config
<Dr_Willis> sh ./whatever.bin
<christopher_> adn this one
<christopher_> The filename "realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<mebaran151> is it only supposed to have like three things
<bascule> or in xine, download the liitle 17KB file and open it
<bascule> easy christopher_
<Dr_Willis> christopher_,  its their own "self installing executable" format.. which is pathic.
<mebaran151> it doesnt look very configurable
<Dr_Willis> mebaran151,  sawfish is SOO configurable its scary.. its 'scriptable' to the extreame
<christopher_> so what do I do about it
<mebaran151> Dr_Willis, but how
<Dr_Willis> christopher_,  depends.. you could run the thing. :P
<hawke> mebaran151: There should be a bunch of things...
<zenrox> modprobe -f nvidia worked but gdm still dies out
<mebaran151> I go to windows preferences
<mebaran151> It says I loaded sawfish
<hawke> mebaran151: is the window called "sawfish configurator"
<qlo-xael> I can't seem to find the kernel source files in the ubuntu install distribution
<qlo-xael> do they not come with?
<christopher_> Lets pretend I am a computer novide
<mebaran151> hawke
<Dr_Willis> mebaran151,  last i used it theres a bunch of config files you CAN alter if you want.. or use its build in config tools.
<christopher_> how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> as i sayd earlier ------>    sh ./whatever.bin
<bascule> chmod +x big_named.bin
<bascule> ./big_named.bin
<christopher_> ok do i just rename it
<Dr_Willis> or what bascule  says :P
<hawke> mebaran151: ?
<Dr_Willis> You dont need to rename it.
<christopher_> or do i have to do something else
<christopher_> then what do i have to do
<qlo-xael> Does anyone know if ubuntu 4.10 comes with kernel source?
<hawke> mebaran151: there may be arrows next to the tabs to scroll left and right
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.bin    -- Or do the chmod +x whatever.bin  then ./whatever.bin
<zenrox> qlo-xael: yes it does but you got to install it yourself
<jonx_> and then I farted on his head and ran man.. best day of my life
<mebaran151> arrows next to waht tabs
<christopher_> dude like I said i am a comoputer novice I have no idea what you are saying
<Pluk> amazing ati released new drivers so soon
<Dr_Willis> christopher_,  FIRE up a shell.. and type the commands.
<mebaran151> oh metacity is still there
<mebaran151> hmm
<christopher_> see I even spelled compueter wrong
<qlo-xael> zenrox: how would i go about doing that?
<bascule> type that stuff in a shell/terminal/console thingy
<bascule> looks like a dos prompt
<Dr_Willis> "thingy" :P real technical. :P
<christopher_> um how do i start up the command shell
<qlo-xael> i'm new with this debian packages thing
<Bandit> qlo-xael why would you want to
<Dr_Willis> Now is the time when we start pasteing Linux 101 Tutorial URL's :p
<christopher_> yes
<bascule> well it may be a little trickier and require you to be in the correct drectory
<qlo-xael> because i want to compile my own kernel
<snowblink> christopher_: did you go to ubuntuguide?
<bascule> christopher_: http://linuxcommand.org
<Dr_Willis> Which remindes me - looking for a "beginners guide to linux" download/booklet/ect. for a friend at work.
<bascule> or there or lots of places
<bascule> Dr_Willis: linux cookbook surely
<qlo-xael> is kernel compilation not a good idea with ubuntu?
<bascule> or were you looking for a more overall view?
<Dr_Willis> bascule,   yea.. imagine somehign for a TOTAL Ms-windows Zombie-Lemming :P
<Dr_Willis> bascule,  ie: an Idiot. :P
<bascule> qlo-xael: *never* compile a distro shipped kernel, get a tarball ffrom kernel mirrors and use those
<bascule> trust me recompiling dostro kernels is asking for trouble
* regeya raises an eyebrow.
<hawke> bascule: I disagree...
* Dr_Willis goes downstairs to check on his imac.
<bascule> Dr_Willis: I dunno if we stoop that low .. :P
<bascule> hawke: OK ...
<christopher_> ok
* Pluk always compiles his own kernel
<qlo-xael> bascule: sounds good
<bascule> <-- burned a few times
<christopher_> now I am in the terminal
<regeya> I disagree about getting stock kernels, at least until linus and andrew get their #$%! heads screwed on straight :-/
<snowblink> christopher_: did you go to ubuntuguide?
<Doc_Willis> heh 87% done...
<christopher_> what code to i use to start it
<christopher_> yes
<Doc_Willis> start what?
<snowblink> christopher_: are you having problems following their step by step guide?
<christopher_> yes
<qlo-xael> bascule: i have 2.6.10 with an already configured config file on a cdrom, would that be a better idea?
<snowblink> christopher_: which step?
<bascule> in my opinion, others here seem to think differently ..
<qlo-xael> i think that would be easiest
<bascule> it is undeniably the safest
<christopher_> i can't find how to just start the stupid program
<ahmed> sup
<zenrox> ok le me go tharu step buy step on how to get my nvidia card worken
<Pluk> kernel config can be a bitch though
<snowblink> christopher_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<bascule> christopher_: the tv looking icon up the top of the screen
<qlo-xael> is ubuntu smooth with installing new kernels? in slackware, my manual pages broke
<snowblink> christopher_: step 3 explains how to do that
<Doc_Willis> of course step 2.5 (not shown) assumes you know how to open up a shell to type commands into.
<snowblink> christopher_: If you're wondering how to run realplayer, that's explained in step 5
<snowblink> Doc_Willis: covered in step 1
<bascule> qlo-xael: why that is connected to a kernel is beyond me, but if you have done them before do it
<bascule> snowblink: he os trying to open a terminal
<BrianAnthony> is there any _easy_ way to get a working front-end for xine-lib?
<snowblink> bascule: it's in the general notes. Step 1
<brian> Anyone have nautilus crash often? seems to be happening more and more
<BrianAnthony> packaged aswell
<qlo-xael> alright thanks
<Pluk> BrianAnthony, xine-ui ?
<bascule> ah, sorry I thought you were still at #realplayer
<BrianAnthony> Pluk: I can't find that package with apt-get
<christopher_> there is nothing that looks like a tv on the top of the gnome destop
<BrianAnthony> I'm google'ing like crazy
<qlo-xael> I have another question, can anyone tell me how to set the resolution/font in the framebuffer console?
<Pluk> BrianAnthony, its prolly in universe .. edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Doc_Willis> qlo-xael:  I think the res needs to be set when the kernel boots. or module is loaded for the frame buffer..
<Doc_Willis> qlo-xael:  the font can be set with some command..  i forget. :(
<christopher_> hey willis
<Pluk> fbset
<BrianAnthony> pluk I don't even know any ubuntu apt sources though
<christopher_> what looks like a "TV"
<BrianAnthony> It just automaticaly set the default
<Pluk> BrianAnthony, just read that file, you just have to uncomment stuff there
<Doc_Willis> christopher_:  theres an icon that looks like tv/shells all over my desktop.
<BrianAnthony> Pluk: okay I was just thinking that
<BrianAnthony> thanks
<Pluk> yw
<qlo-xael> i know its something like vga=800x600x256, where do i put this declaration in ubuntu?
<bascule> qlo-xael: vga=788 or 791 depends what you want
<qlo-xael> bascule i want 800x600x256
<bascule> in boot.lst is it, I have no idea on grub
<christopher_> are you using gnome?
<snowblink> christopher, doc_willis: Step 3 of the general notes: If you see "$", means you have to execute the command in Terminal mode (Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal)
<bascule> 788 is what you wnat then
<qlo-xael> muchas gracias
<bascule> maybe 784, if you google them you will find a whole breakdown
<christopher_> ???
<christopher_> i see nothing that looks like a tv
<bascule> 788 is 16bit I think, slight over kill
<jacquesmerde> are there any downsides to activating the universe repository? it seems like a big floodgate to open just to get a few multimedia codecs...
<jesuel> hrm, well im gonna do it, t-minus 2 hours till i install hoary64 on my poor laptop
<timothy> sometimes when I change desktop backgrounds (especially when changing from "center" to "fill screen" , etc), I get a couple error messages: "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit" and then "The application 'gnome-panel' has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers...etc" has this ever happened to anyone else?
<fsc> anybody know what "no damage extension" when i run xcompmgr means?
<zenrox> ok now how do i get this nvidia card to work
<snowblink> christopher_: Click Applications. Then click System Tools. Then click Terminal
<timothy> it restarts fine and everything, it's just strange
<christopher_> ok
<christopher_> did that
<bascule> christopher_: you have this lookin thing christopher@localhost:/home $
<christopher_> yes
<snowblink> christopher_: have you installed realplayer yet?
* Dr_Willis blinks
<bascule> follow the steps on the guide, I thiught that was where you were stuck
<christopher_> yes
<Dr_Willis> how 'zenlike'
<christopher_> i installed it
<snowblink> snowblink: so follow step 5
<Dr_Willis> :)
<christopher_> step 5?
<jacquesmerde> are there any downsides to activating the universe repository? it seems like a big floodgate to open just to get a few multimedia codecs...
<snowblink> christopher_: I have asked you about a dozen times if you followed ubuntuguide and you said yes
<Dreamer3> can you assign a shortcut key to a launcher in gnome?
<christopher_> give me that URL again
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: hmm.. what are you doing in here?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<christopher_> i fullowed the linuxcommand one
<Dreamer3> n/m, i guess i already did :)
<Dr_Willis> GammaRay,  where else am i?
<snowblink> christopher_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<dc17> Does anyone know of .torrent files for hoary array-5?
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: are you thye same Dr_Willis who was in #mandrake for a long time and then when to the dark "source nbased
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: are you thye same Dr_Willis who was in #mandrake for a long time and then when to the dark "source based" world :-P
<bascule>  cd browse_to_your_download_folder <-- unclear I guess
<Dr_Willis> GammaRay,  I am all over the place. :P
<Bandit> nope not the torrent i just installed the iso of array 5 tho
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: that was a question btw
<Dr_Willis> GammaRay,  heh  - putting Ubuntu on my imac at the moment. :P then i got to get my AMD64 setup
<christopher_> it's like reading greek
<Dr_Willis> GammaRay,  Mandrake had 'issues' with amd64 -  SUSE was much better.. so ive been useing it mainly lately.
<snowblink> christopher_: I ask again. Which step are you having problems with?
<bascule>  cd browse_to_your_download_folder <-- at a guess
<christopher_> i got this
<christopher_>  cd browse_to_your_download_folder
<christopher_> $ chmod +x realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<christopher_> $ sudo ./realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<christopher_> Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<christopher_> RealPlayer to be installed.  You must specify the full
<christopher_> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<christopher_> the chosen directory.
<christopher_> Directory:  [/home/chua/RealPlayer] : /opt/RealPlayer
<christopher_> You have selected the following RealPlayer configuration:
* Dr_Willis stares
<christopher_> Destination:            /opt/RealPlayer
<christopher_> Enter [F] inish to begin copying files, or [P] revious to go
<christopher_> back to the previous prompts: [F] : F
<christopher_> Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] : Y
<christopher_> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : /usr
<christopher_> i have absolutely no idea what they are talking about
<snowblink> christopher_: step 3 then?
<snowblink> christopher_: did you read step 1 general notes?
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: I installed ubuntu for a family member. I like it but I still perfer mandrake I think.
<dc17> Bandit: do you know of a changelist for array-4 to array-5?  I'm hoping for better acpi support and faster wifi.
<snowblink> christopher_: pay particular attention to the 3rd line in general notes
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: I just could not wait for mandrake to go to gnome 2.8. which seemed to take forever.
<crimsun> dc17: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022856.html
<Doc_Willis> GammaRay:  lol. Gnome is not an issue for me. - i tend to install windowmaker right off.
<christopher_> is there any way you guys could just tell me shat to type in
<Doc_Willis> then again being the latest and greatest/versions of stuff.. is sort of the reason  i Liked Gentoo.
<christopher_> the file name is /home/christopher/realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<Doc_Willis> But computers are my Hobby.. I do what i feel like.
<jesuel> hmm array-5
<bascule> mandrake seem to never do version bumps in releases, just maintain
<GammaRay> Doc_Willis: dare I say it in this channel but urpmi/rpm is just cleaner in many ways than apt/deb.
<snowblink> christopher_: your download folder is /home/christopher
<christopher_> yes
<Doc_Willis> GammaRay:  yea they all have their pros and cons. Like all tools/Machines/OS's
<snowblink> christopher_: so?
<christopher_> so what
<christopher_> now what do i do
<GammaRay> bascule: well this was the first time I had noticed such a lag
<snowblink> christopher_: what it says in step 3!!!
<christopher_> what is step 3
<tritium> GammaRay, in what way are you referring to>
<tritium> ?
<snowblink> somebody give me a stone
<christopher_> for me it sais step 3 is # Where to find a list of all the programs/libraries that comes with Ubuntu?
<snowblink> christopher_: are you taking the piss?
<GammaRay> Doc_Willis: though i dislike that urpmi is written in perl... it's bugs me a lot on a slow computer.
<christopher_> that dosn't help me
<snowblink> christopher_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<bascule> GammaRay: try to find KDE on official repositories?
<GammaRay> bascule: not really.. (-;
<bascule> that still isnt in i think
<Doc_Willis> GammaRay:  yea- but i say in a year or so.. all the package managers will be much improved.. Thers a lot of new stuff being tried out.  I rember the state of Linux 3 years ago.. shudder
<bascule> rh 7.0 was my first go, lasted 3 months
<christopher_> forget it
<Doc_Willis> Should of just pasted some Linux Tutorial URL's :P
<snowblink> Doc_Willis: was he green or taking the piss?
<bascule> some people just won't take the time
<Doc_Willis> snowblink:  "windows-Lemming-zombie"
<Doc_Willis> Following the pack.. and not able to think... :()
<Doc_Willis> Linux Lesson #1 - THINK.
<bascule> snowblink: I think he was completely windows damaged and never typed a thing into his computer
<Doc_Willis> Lesson #2 - READ... then repeate #1...
<GammaRay> tritium: in mdk everything can be dome w/ either urpm* or rpm. in debian the functions seem spread about over many differently named commands.
<snowblink> there were step by step instructions!
<GammaRay> s/dome/done/
<snowblink> What I would have given for step by step instructions when I started.
<Doc_Willis> GammaRay:  actually thers 'apt' that rolls most into one command.. but i used apt4suse.. Not sure if thers a similer thing for ubuntu
<bascule> snowblink: yeah but the concept of typing and not clicking next is beyond some people, I have seen it
<bascule> :(
<tritium> GammaRay, oh, I see where you're going with that
<Doc_Willis> "whers the any key" ?
<Doc_Willis> :)
<bascule> exactly that mentality
<Dreamer3> does evolution have a outlook "what's going on today" kinda view?
* Doc_Willis watches his imac download updates...
<tritium> Dreamer3, not anymore
* snowblink goes to make some tea to calm down...
<tritium> Dreamer3, you mean like the Summary View?
<bascule> good idea :)
<stuNNed> wb HrdwrBoB
<Dreamer3> tritium: i don't know, how do i get taht?
<HrdwrBoB> thanks
<tritium> Dreamer3, no, I mean i Outlook
<GammaRay> Doc_Willis: yea but there is no way to do urpmq filename w/ apt, is there?
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: so to run ubuntu in a virtual machine have to select 'vesa' video driver?
<tritium> Dreamer3, there is a daily calendar view in evolution, however
<Dreamer3> tritium: the one that shows everything, messages, tasks, etc
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: yes
<tritium> Dreamer3, not anymore
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: depends on the vm though
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: ms vm
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, I think vesa
<Dreamer3> tritium: huh?
<stuNNed> okiez tnx
<Dreamer3> tritium: it disappeared with 2.0?
<tritium> yes
<Dr_Willis> GammaRay,  i forget.. what does urpmq do?
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: http://clug.net.nz/index.php/urpmq
<GammaRay> Dr_Willis: I meant urpmf anyways.. it searchs for packages that contain that file
<crimsun> GammaRay: apt-cache search foo
<Dr_Willis> crimsun,  heh - yea :P
<crimsun> GammaRay: apt-file search foo
<bascule> Dr_Willis: query
<crimsun> GammaRay: or if the package is installed, use dpkg -S, or install and use dlocate
<tritium> or dpkg -S file
<Dr_Willis> But - i recall 'apt' for suse (apt4rpm) that had consolidated a lot of these commands. Is there 'apt' for other disrtos also? cant seem to fuind any mention of it.
<bascule> equery, gaze
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: apt-rpm
<reed_> I am on Hoary and I keep getting the error "Can't open resource for writing" in Rhythmbox whenever a new song starts playing
* bascule slaps esd
<crimsun> reed_: have you updated within the last 2 hours?
<Dreamer3> tritium: that's so not cool, and there is no comparison?
<GammaRay> crimsun: no such command apt-file
<crimsun> reed_: if not, do so.
<stuNNed> crimsun: lol i did, why? :P
<stuNNed> oh
<Dr_Willis> crimsun,  yea. so apt-rpm can work under ubuntu? i think theres geting to be tooo many things useing the word 'apt' in the name :P  hard to g et them straight.
<stuNNed> ok
<crimsun> GammaRay: sudo aptitude install apt-file
<reed_> ok
<tritium> reed_, I'm getting the same problem, and I'm totally updated
<reed_> what, specifically, should I update?
<bascule> Dr_Willis: didn't you find that with emerge, surely the most overloaded command in history
<reed_> actually I just installed the new upgrades
<crimsun> reed_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Dreamer3> crimsun: how is the xfce wiki going?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: testing packages
<Dr_Willis> bascule,  actually i tended to just install stuff. and update the system every week. :P
<stuNNed> crimsun: is aptitude safer to use than say apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> bascule,  rarely used any other features of it.
<bascule> yeah, it allows that doesn't it
<crimsun> stuNNed: "safer?" for me, it's preference.
<tritium> crimsun, upgrading doesn't resolve the polypaudio problems
<bascule> I only ran it a month a found something I liked better, and still do :)
<GammaRay> crimsun: I know how to do it w/ dpkg.. I was just bemoanging all the different commands :-D
<crimsun> tritium: then refer to the url I posted last night if you were around...
<Dreamer3> crimsun: huh? is there a url?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: for the wiki page? no, not yet.
* Dr_Willis moves back downstairs to check on the imac. :P
<reed_> also, I'm trying to install a plugin for gaim "OpenQ" and the configure script tells me it can't find gcc
<Doc_Willis> dang - thers a lot of updates its downloading.
<tritium> crimsun, do you mind posting it again?
* GammaRay comtemplates writing a urpmi "frontend" to apt/dpkg/dlocate/got-knows-what-else and than slaps himself out of it
<crimsun> reed_: / tritium: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022670.html
<crimsun> reed_: sudo aptitude install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<GammaRay> never the answer.... I know (-:
<tritium> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> reed_: err, scratch that second command
<crimsun> reed_: you need: sudo aptitude install gaim-dev
<GammaRay> dlocate -du easier to remember than the rpm way: rpm --queryformat '%{NAME} %{SIZE}\n'
<tritium> crimsun, didn't work
<bascule> GammaRay: rpmdrake, been done
<crimsun> tritium: what doesn't work?
<Arion> Hmm, anyone in here ever use Roxio software?
<tritium> crimsun, url you posted
<tritium> the instructions
<Doc_Willis> Arion:  the Ez-cd stuff ya mean?
<crimsun> tritium: please be precise
<bascule> Arion: as in CD-Creator
<Arion> Yea Doc
<Arion> Yea
<Rotund> anyone else having problems w/ flight gear?
<Doc_Willis> Arion:  UGH  :P
<Dreamer3> does evolution have a 3 pane view?
<Doc_Willis> Arion:  lol.. I dump it as fast as i can and normally put on NERO.
<Arion> Yea, I know, but it's all I have right now
<GammaRay> bascule: are you sure? isn't that the gui frontent to urpmi?
<tritium> crimsun, ESD Sink Test fails, for one thing
<Arion> Unless you know where I can download Nero from...
<bascule> cdrecord -v dev=ATA:1.0.0 spped=8 -dao foo.iso , all i need
<crimsun> tritium: pgrep polypaudio
<Doc_Willis> or for fast and easy burning of iso files under windows. I HIGHLY reccoend "Burn At Once" - its free. :P
<bascule> GammaRay: yes, I thought that is what you said
<reed_> crimsun, audio seems to work, thanks
<crimsun> reed_: np
<bascule> GammaRay: two lins, missed the second, lol
<bascule> <-- muppet
<tritium> crimsun, and?
<Doc_Willis> Nero has free demo versions you can download also.
<crimsun> tritium: ...what does it return? an integer (pid)? nothing?
<Arion> Yea, just noticed that...
<Arion> Goin to get it...
<Arion> I can't get the CD to boot right with roxio
<tritium> crimsun, yes, the pid from the 3rd instruction
<Doc_Willis> Depends on your needs.. you just burnign an iso image?
<tritium> polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa
<crimsun> tritium: does paplay function correctly?
<tritium> crimsun, let me see what package needs to be installed for that.  All I did was allow the esound->polypaudio transition.  I didn't install extra packages
<crimsun> tritium: the esd->pa transition is smoothest if you allow those extra packages to be installed
<tritium> crimsun, I didn't disallow anything from being installed.  There must be no dependencies on those extra packages
<jacquesmerde> tritium, thanks for your help yesterday, i dloaded array4 and isntalled it and its working fine
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you're welcome.  I'm glad it's working.
<jacquesmerde> tritium, could i just verify whether hoary-updates are on the ubuntu mirror repos? synaptic seems to be having trouble with them...
<tritium> jacquesmerde, not yet
<crimsun> tritium: I updated manually and pulled them all in
<tritium> jacquesmerde, after it's released
<tritium> crimsun, I'm pulling them in
<jacquesmerde> tritium, so change hoary-updates back to the archive.ubuntu.com server? or just comment those two lines back out?
<tritium> interesting, though.  esound functions with esound-clients
<crimsun> esound should also function with polypaudio-clients
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, just comment them out until after Hoary is released
<jacquesmerde> sweet tritium, thanks
<tritium> I meant esound didn't require esound-clients to function
<Dreamer3> does evolution have a 3 pane view?
<tritium> but it seems polypaudio does require its clients
<crimsun> tritium: no, it works just fine without 'polypaudio-clients'
<jacquesmerde> tritium, actually out of curiousity, how come aptitude had no problem when i ran update, but synaptic complained?
<fsc> so xcompmgr with ati drivers are slooooowww, but is it the shadows that are slow or the transparency or both.  i don't really care about shadows, but transparency would be nice
<tritium> crimsun, well, not in my case, yet
<crimsun> tritium: you have a local config issue, I presume?
<tritium> crimsun, I've done no configuration beyond the default package config
<tritium> I haven't touched a thing
<tritium> polypaudio is supposed to be a drop-in replacement, so I dropped it in
<tritium> and didn't touch it
<crimsun> tritium: odd, since everyone else's drop-in works :)
<jacquesmerde> tritium, hoary-security universe sounds like an oxymoron...enable it?
<tritium> I read a bug report on it, actually
<crimsun> (there are quite a few ;)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, just main and restricted for security
<tritium> crimsun, I only find this one: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6582
<tritium> I get tons of errors on /var/log/messages about too many connections (>10)
<tritium> which is strange
<Dreamer3> does evolution have a 3 pane view? anyone?
<HrdwrBoB> Dreamer3: isn't that the default?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: sorry, not an evo user.
<snowblink> Dreamer3: CTRL+`
<Dreamer3> HrdwrBoB: i mean like all the newer programs are doing, 3 vertical panes
<HrdwrBoB> wtf?
<stuNNed> ?
<HrdwrBoB> three vertical panes?
<stuNNed> windowpanes
<HrdwrBoB> so it's really hard to read your email?
<Doc_Willis> Well if all the Newer Programs Jumped off a Cliff.. would you do that too? :P
<Dreamer3> snowblink: ok, that hides and shows the preview... i want it on the far right...
<Dreamer3> HrdwrBoB: balsa, outlook 2003, thunderbird do it... it must be cool
<snowblink> Dreamer3: ah you want it like tbird
<Dreamer3> HrdwrBoB: i just want to know if i can try it with evo or not
<Dreamer3> snowblink: yes
<crimsun> tritium: I don't have any such ">10" messages
<tritium> crimsun, thanks
<tritium> I'll be back
<Dreamer3> snowblink: i finally switched completely to local IMAP though, so i'm free to pick and choose any mail agent :)
<snowblink> Dreamer3: I switched to mutt. Evo has an annoying composer you can't change
<snowblink> Dreamer3: why not use thunderbird if you want the panes?
<dc17> Dreamer3: AFAIK evolution will do a 3 pane layout like thunderbird
<rel> is there a list of what patches go into ubuntu kernel?
* tritium removes the nasty polyps growing on his audio
<stuNNed> tritium: eeewww
<spinifex> cripes.  I right-clicked on my gaim systray icon and clicked "remove from panel" accidentally.  And now it's gone... and I can't figure out how to enable it again
<tritium> stuNNed, heh
<crimsun> rel: see changelogs for linux-image-$(uname -r). They're in linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.1x
<crimsun> x={0,1}
<spinifex> the program quits when I hit the X, rather than its usual behavior.  I've tried dpkg-reconfigure on it, and reinstalling it, but gnome won't show it.  How do I fiddle with my systray display?
<Dreamer3> dc17: but how? :) i'm missing it
<Dreamer3> snowblink: switched to mutt, eh? *laughs*
<spinifex> I'd also like it to show xstroke, but it doesn't
<Dreamer3> the only console tool i've fallen in love with (besides bash) is irssi :)
<Dreamer3> oh, and aptitude
<tritium> crimsun, I'm out of ideas
<dc17> Dreamer3:let me check, I don't have evolution installed on this machine
<crimsun> Dreamer3: man, lsmod, alsamixer, strace, sudo, ...
<snowblink> Dreamer3: it is the most configurable client
<crimsun> tritium: on which step does the workaround first fail?
<spinifex> advice?
<tritium> crimsun, testing the ESD sink
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone on hoary got realplayer 10 working ?
<crimsun> tritium: what does lsof report regarding the actual devices being used?
<tritium> crimsun, and no rhythmbox, and only short system sounds
<da_bon_bon> tritium: even i noticed the esd updates
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no, this is about polypaudio
<spinifex> there were..  70+ updates for me
<regeya> http://people.debian.org/~branden/humor/GFDL_DFSG_solution.txt
* regeya finds that as a result of looking for some of his old GIMPage
<crimsun> I miss overfiend's cup of stfu image.
<regeya> I'm not branden, but branden seems to have the sole remaining copy of my old cup of stfu.
<tritium> crimsun, lsof returns nothing
<da_bon_bon> tritium: whats polypaudio ? is it better than esd ?
<regeya> crimsun, I wish I'd copyrighted it and put it on some mugs, believe me.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, not in my opinion
<spinifex> =\ anyone?
<regeya> maybe I could have a sum of ...
<regeya> $10
<da_bon_bon> tritium: then why do u want to use it ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it replaces esound if you allow ubuntu-desktop to be upgraded
<dc17> Dreamer3: Try "Preview Pane" under the View menu
<regeya> crimsun: http://people.debian.org/~branden/humor/the_real_official_motto.jpeg
<crimsun> tritium: lsof /dev/dsp*   and    lsof /dev/snd/*   both return nothing?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I had allowed the dist-upgrade to remove esound and replace it with polypaudio.  I'm about to undo this mistake.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: then u mean to day that in a normal warty -> hoary upgrade ubuntu-desktop isnt updated ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no, only if you dist-upgrade
<tritium> or explicitly install the new ubuntu-desktop
<da_bon_bon> tritium: then i will update ubuntu desktop now, would u suggest it ?
<Dreamer3> dc17: that only hides/shows it... i want what thunderbird does :)
<tritium> crimsun, yeah, checked them all
<Dreamer3> dc17: guess i might have to just get thunderbird :)
<tritium> da_bon_bon, heck no
<bascule> new kernel, reboot, all working still ... kinda boring really :)
<da_bon_bon> tritium: why ? polypaudio is that bad ?
<crimsun> tritium: you get _nothing_ for either?
<tritium> crimsun, that's correct
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it's sucking pretty hard for me, yes
<regeya> dang, I was dumb back then.  didn't even embed a comment.
<crimsun> tritium: erm, then polypaudio hasn't actually opened a device to which to write output.
<regeya> I have no way of proving that I made that, but I did.  and now I should go to bed.
<dc17> Dreamer3: what's missing.  The evolution I'm looking at looks real similar to Thunderbird.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: updating ubuntu-dktop has any other advantages except audio ?
<tritium> crimsun, paplay works
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I don't believe so.  Use the "-s" switch to simulate what would happen
<crimsun> tritium: and you're positive you're synced with current hoary?
<tritium> crimsun, definitely
<Dreamer3> dc17: i want my view like ||| windows
<da_bon_bon> tritium: well, i am updating and i will repot back to you in 10 mins.
<jacquesmerde> tritium, since you've answered all my questions so well before, how do i make a terminal my desktop background? what should i be googling for?
<Dreamer3> dc17: not |=
<tritium> jacquesmerde, say what?  :)
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: whatrs ||| and |= ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, ok
<dc17> Dreamer3: I'm not sure how to do that, sorry.
<Dreamer3> i'm downloading thunderbird :) gonna give it a spin
<bascule> I just did all hoary updates and booted to the new kernel, al is well
<da_bon_bon> tritium: can i then roll back ?
<da_bon_bon> bascule: u didnt update ubuntu-desktop
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: window layouts :)
<dc17> Dreamer3: I ditched Evolution for Thunderbird and like it much better.
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: rough like
<bascule> da_bon_bon: I didn't?
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: ah, ok.
<da_bon_bon> bascule: did a dist*upgrade ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, why not just do an upgrade?
<bascule> apt-get upgrade
<da_bon_bon> tritium: what upgrade ? i do a dist-upgrade twice a day
<bascule> apt-get upgrade
<da_bon_bon> bascule: do apt-get dist-upgrade to warty->hoary
<bascule> I am already on hoary
<tritium> da_bon_bon, do you pay attention to what's going to be installed/removed?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i've seen on other peoples computers that their desktop background is an active terminal. seems kinda like windows's active desktop...do you know how i could do that?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: i did. why ?? esoind was removed and polypaudio was installed
<bascule> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<tritium> jacquesmerde, are you using gnome?
<da_bon_bon> bascule: how many mb did it download ?
<spinifex> dammit.
<da_bon_bon> spinifex: what ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you can make your terminal transparent.
<bascule> well I did the initial jump last week, so today 37MB
<SiRrUs> :)
<Dreamer3> dc17: but it doesn't do tasks and calendar and such :)
<bascule> about 150MB IIRC
<Dreamer3> dc17: i need a GOOD web based shared task and calendar system
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I thought you were heading off to do that now?
<spinifex> I accidentally 'remove from panel' 'd the systray icon for gaim.  I can't get it back
<da_bon_bon> bascule: then its still warty, no /system/ packages have been updated. do a dist*upgrade
<da_bon_bon> tritium: did it. lemme reboot
<bascule> listen to me man, I *did* it last week
<SiRrUs> wow so much tension ;)
<dc17> Dreamer3: I agree, I haven't found a good calendar system yet
<bascule> SiRrUs: lol
<dc17> Dreamer3: Mozilla Sunbird is a Calendar but it's 0.2 or something
<snowblink> spinifex: add the notifications area to your panel
<snowblink> spinifex: applet
<jacquesmerde> tritium, yeah, am using standard ubuntu gnome with standard ubuntu gnome terminal.. i didnt realise gnome terminal had transperancy? anyway that seems the OPPOSITE of a background. that means it can go always on top, rather than always behind
<spinifex> oo
<Dreamer3> dc17: i need something nice and webbased that my partner and i could share for work
<spinifex> heheh just googled and found that.  Thanks
<Dreamer3> dc17: might have to write something for the tasks portion
<bascule> perhaps cause I do these updates at the shell I get less hassles than most people, I dunno
<spinifex> btw, any tips-- Xstroke won't show up on my gnome system tray, but it will in KDE
<crimsun> tritium: do you have a wav file around 1 minute in length?
<bascule> <-- relatively informed Linux user
<lil_anthony> please help i installed kde as a test to see how ti looked from synaptic and now gnome will not start i get a mouse then it stops and goes back to the login screen any idea how to fix this issue?
<shad0w1e> anyone here familiar with tinyirc ???
<SiRrUs> bascule i do then all over and they work as well
<dc17> Dreamer3: I just saw this today http://www.hula-project.org/index.php/Hula_Server
<crimsun> tritium: if so, what's the output of ,,lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*'' while paplay is running?
<tritium> crimsun, perhaps, why?
<tritium> one moment
<Dreamer3> lil_anthony: kde... ubuntu is a gnome distro ;-)
<spinifex> kubuntu.
<dc17> Dreamer3: I'm going to check it out for my company.  This looks like it still needs a lot of work
<spinifex> heh
<bascule> SiRrUs: I just recoil from updating desktop apps and so while the desktop is running, asking for trouble IMO
<crimsun> hi james.
<dr_willis> all righty - got my imac dv all set up :P
<lil_anthony> fair enough but what i'm saying is i can no longer get gnome to run
<lil_anthony> how can i fix it?
* SiRrUs thinks trouble is his middle name
<tritium> crimsun, /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<dr_willis> dang console is 3 characters to the left side however. :( bummer
<SiRrUs> It adds a sense of excitment
<dutch> morning crimsun
<crimsun> tritium: just for kicks, please paste your /etc/polypaudio/default.pa onto http://pastebin.ca
<tritium> crimsun, I'm noticing plenty of errors in /var/log/messages related to module loading failures in module.c
<bascule> heh, it does, but I got other things in computing for that
<dc17> Dreamer3: check out http://basecamphq.com too.  It has calendar + task.  You can get a free on project account.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: audio is fine, its better. but how do i make sure polyp and not esd is running ?
<SiRrUs> lol
<Dreamer3> dc17: hehehe, we already pay for basecamp each month :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: pgrep polypaudio
<Dreamer3> dc17: it can be slow to manage lots of tasks on dialup though
<bascule> lil_anthony: short of mv .gnome2 and .gconf2 I dunno
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: 6726
<dc17> Dreamer3: It's not bad over broadband
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: polypaudio is running.
<Dreamer3> dc17: of course not, what is? :)
<crimsun> tritium: dpkg -l \*polyp\*|grep ^ii|wc -l
<SiRrUs> well array 5 went on perfectly
<bascule> boring huh ... :P
<tritium> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/242815
<SiRrUs> yeah very :(
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: its releaser
<bascule> SiRrUs: change glibc, that'll make things fun
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: that dpkg command shows me 3. is it ok ?
<SiRrUs> lol
<tritium> crimsun, 5
<dc17> Anyone running array5 on a Thinkpad?
* Dreamer3 yawns.
* SiRrUs had his fun this am not getting in gnome :)
<Dreamer3> dc17: i use the framework basecamp was developed on for work too (rails) it's amazing
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if sound works fine for you, then yes, it's ok.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, congrats, you have no problems :)
<crimsun> tritium: what errors?
<tritium> crimsun, I'll paste on pastebin
<viper12> just finished the big upgrade via the system upgrade tool......compaq x1000 wifi etc., etc.,  absolutely no issues.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: its much much better than esd. now, how do i set it to free the audio server after set no. of secs ?
<crimsun> 'k
<dc17> Dreamer3: We've done some trivial rails stuff, it's a refreshing change from J2EE
<da_bon_bon> tritium: right.
<Dreamer3> dc17: indeed
<bascule> is rails ruby?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: it does that automatically, but if you need to force a value, use one of the terminate/unload options
<Dreamer3> bascule: yes
<Arion> Someone mind helping me out with something (burning the CD)?
<Dreamer3> bascule: and ruby is beautiful :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: polypaudio -h
<Dreamer3> Arion: cdrecord ;-)
<bascule> framework ...?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: where do i find those options ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: just told you.
<lil_anthony> anyone else?
<tritium> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/242816
<Dreamer3> bascule: www.rubyonrails.ocm
<bascule> thanks,remeber some slashdot story a while ago vaguely
<Arion> Tried that Dreamer, it always writes the ISO file to the CD instead of burning the Ubuntu files...
<Dreamer3> Arion: huh?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: right.
<Arion> Heh, it basically moves the ISO file from my HDD to my CD...
<Arion> Now, I'm fairly new to burning CDs, but something tells me, that's not what's supposed to happen...
<viper12> nope
<crimsun> tritium: it's not loading the esound/unix module
<tritium> crimsun, I noticed.
<viper12> you need to 'burn image'.  just copying an iso don't do it.
<viper12> but you figur'd dat one.
<Arion> Yea...
<Arion> ...that's just it, I can't seem to get it to burn the image
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you still planning on putting up a wiki?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: of course.
<Arion> I'm using Nero on WinXP by the way
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: is 1sec a proper exit-idle-time ? or should i set less or more ?
<Dreamer3> ok, just checking :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: gnome will get old eventually :)
<viper12> oh arion...........thats EASY.
<Arion> ?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I'm not claiming sole rights to it, so if you feel like putting one up, go ahead. Please let me know the url, however.
<viper12> go side bar. i'll walk you thru it.
<Arion> Ok, side bar?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i wouldn't even know what to put, since i'm not involved yet :)
<Arion> Ahh, the app tabs...?
<Agabus> in the hoary test i plugged in my usb flash disc and it popped up with a browser and showed the files on it, but when i pasted a file on it it showed it there, but when i move the flash device to a windows machine it doesn't see it?
<crimsun> tritium: sudo aptitude reinstall polypaudio
<tritium> crimsun, already tried that :)
<tritium> at least I can use rhythmbox with ALSA sink if I just forget about using Gnome system sounds
<Pluk> lol
<Arion> Ok, I think I got it...
<Pluk> composite kinda works
<Arion> ...at least I'll find out in about 20 minutes.
<Pluk> in the new fglrx driver
<da_bon_bon> tritium: for me, polyp is /much/ better than esd. why not try - dpkg-reconfigure polypaudio ?
<Arion> I'm guessing everyone here prefers Ubuntu of Win?
<viper12> no arion.  when you're burning from nero.  first you open the cd 'data' and go to the main nero window if you're currently using smart start.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, how is it better?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, there's nothing to configure
<bascule> dist-upgrade, all till cool
<crimsun> tritium: what are the permissions on ,,ls -l /tmp|grep polypaudio'' ?
<pagefault> i'm sure this has been asked before but does anyone have any idea when the new ati drivers will be in apt?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: its richer, and realplayer works perfect now.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, that's cool
<bascule> except I am missing my partition icons
<crimsun> pagefault: they're in Hoary and have been for a few weeks
<tritium> crimsun, checking...
<pagefault> crimsun, I mean the ones released today
<Dreamer3> crimsun: what is this polypaudio thing?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: drop-in replacement for EsounD
<tritium> supposedly ;)
<tritium> crimsun, 700
<crimsun> it has dropped in for everyone except tritium ;)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: hmmm... and i'd want it because? :)
<bascule> esd sucks BIG time
<tritium> Dreamer3, ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<tritium> Dreamer3, it does replace esound
<crimsun> Dreamer3: don't worry, you don't HAVE to have it. Granted, you won't have much choice when you dist-upgrade.
<Dreamer3> tritium: since when?
<tritium> yesterday
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah
<Dreamer3> crimsun: interesting :)
<Dreamer3> is it available for warty?
<Dreamer3> if so i'll check it out after thunderbird finished downloading
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: dist-upgrade doesnt install polyp
<crimsun> tritium: try this: polypaudio -k && rm -rf /tmp/polypaudio-$(echo $USER)
<tritium> da_bon_bon, you said you already have it installed...
<da_bon_bon> tritium: yes, but not by default - dist*upgrade doesnt do it by default
<tritium> da_bon_bon, yes, it should, because ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<da_bon_bon> tritium: but it didnt do it for me- i did it just now a few mins. back.
<crimsun> tritium: also, are you using a hardened kernel or a non-Ubuntu-compiled kernel?
<tritium> crimsun, nope, ubuntu 2.6.10-3
<Eagleray> Any XF86Config gurus lurking who can advise on monitor configs?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: whats the hardened kernel ?
<tritium> crimsun, I have to disable parallel port in my BIOS, or use acpi_irq_isa=7 to get sound with esound
<crimsun> Eagleray: what about monitor configs?
<tritium> crimsun, right now, parallel port is disabled in BIOS
<raghu> ubuntu has openoffice 1.1.2...how to get new one?
<crimsun> raghu: running hoary?
<raghu> apt-get installs same 1.1.2 version
<da_bon_bon> raghu: hoary has 1.1.3
<Dreamer3> crimsun: are you running hoary?
<da_bon_bon> raghu: and 1.9
<crimsun> raghu: install openoffice.org2 if you're running hoary
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: crimsun has warty
<crimsun> Dreamer3: personally? no, sid+experimental+hoary
<raghu> crimsun: thx
<bascule> OK, what is the solution to rhythmbox dropping polypaudio between tracks?
<Eagleray> Crimsun, I've just installed Ubuntu on an IBM Netvista S42, and can't get decent res + colour. I want to run 1024x768 true colour. It only wants to run 640x480
<bascule> *every* track
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: OOo2 installs kdelibs too. does that mean i have to use kde ?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: wow, you like to live on the edge :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I've been with sid for many years.
<da_bon_bon> Eagleray: hoary/warty ?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah, i see
<Eagleray> Crimsun: warty
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i was with Debian for quite a while, but I left ;-)
<da_bon_bon> Eagleray: i asked, not crimsun
<tritium> OOo2 is a bit buggy.  e.g. .doc files with tables
<Dreamer3> crimsun: more stable (but less so than 'stable') packages are a plus when you're on dial-up
<Eagleray> sorry, this big screen is making it hard to read!!! ;)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: certainly
<da_bon_bon> Eagleray: anyway, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i added backports right away and upgraded a few apps, but i'm happy with warty for the most part ...
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: OOo2 installs kdelibs too. does that mean i have to use kde ?
<tritium> crimsun, still no better
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: no
<Pluk> hmm nice speed improvement with the new ati drivers
<Eagleray> da_bon_bon: I'll give it a go, but does that do anything different from the configuration at initial installation?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: kdelibs wont install the kde desktop and stuff, right ?
<Dreamer3> Eagleray: possibly your graphics card is'nt supported?
<Dreamer3> Eagleray: what is it, do you know?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: the libs are just the libs
<da_bon_bon> Eagleray: no. for that, try "xf86config" or "XF86config" command, i dont remember which
<pablo928> I've got a D-Link ethernet adapter installed in a ISA slot running Ubuntu. Hardware manager doesn't recognize it. Anyone able to help?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it doesn't install kde libs
<Eagleray> Dreamer3, it's an i810 (at least it's detecting as such)
<da_bon_bon> tritium: synaptic told me it does
<Dreamer3> Eagleray: don't know, i have a little savage :)
<crimsun> tritium: I presume you've been (re)starting ,,polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa'' each time?
<tritium> crimsun, yep
<Eagleray> da_bon_bon - already been there with XF86config, nasty thing screws up all sorts of stuff!
<da_bon_bon> tritium: right, it doesnt :)
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I have it installed
<raghu> crimsun: i have no hoary....is there a way to get new openoffice
<da_bon_bon> Eagleray: then edit by hand
<da_bon_bon> raghu: update to hoary. its worth the effory
<da_bon_bon> *t
<crimsun> raghu: aside from installing it manually into another directory, no.
<Eagleray> da_bon_bon: yeah, I've been messing with it, I'll try a bit more. Gotta run to a meeting now. Thanks for the advice.
<raghu> da_bon_bon: how to update to hoary?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: it gives the proper icons ? it removes the old ooo ? if not, doesnt it conflict ? is it stable ?
<raghu> crimsun: thx...for help
<da_bon_bon> raghu: ubuntuguide.org
<lil_anthony> can someone help me in getting gdm working again please?
<da_bon_bon> lil_anthony: what happened ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no, it co-exists with the old oo.org
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you said you'd been working on the xfce thing thoguh?
<lil_anthony> installed kde trying to see what it looked like
<da_bon_bon> tritium: ok..
<lil_anthony> it wouldn't work so i switched back to gnome
<lil_anthony> as in a session
<crimsun> Dreamer3: yes
<lil_anthony> but gnome doesn't like me anymore
<Dreamer3> crimsun: what thing were necessary to "unbutuize" the packages?
<tritium> lil_anthony, what's your dm now?  kdm?
<tritium> lil_anthony, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lil_anthony> ok let me try that
<lil_anthony> didn't do that one
<crimsun> Dreamer3: menus, session configs, rox-filer integration, and some things we haven't completed yet: ubuntu themes, among others
<lil_anthony> givin me the 10 seconds or less error
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thats all OOo2 ?
<bascule> tritium: got a good 'everything you wanted to know abot apt but were scared you'd get flamed if you asked' links?
<lil_anthony> do i need to kill gnome-panel?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah, theme's should be too hard, should they? :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: what I'm discussing with Dreamer3 is xfce 4.2, not ooo2
<lil_anthony> aww ice authority
<tritium> bascule, there's the apt-howto
<lil_anthony> brb let me try
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok, sorry.
<tritium> bascule, you can apt-get install it
<bascule> heh
<pablo928> Can anyone tell me if Warty is compatible with a ISA bus device?  I have one that isn't showing on device manager>
* Dreamer3 frowns at his inability to transfer money to his bank account
<crimsun> pablo928: absolutely
<da_bon_bon> at the end, when hoary is eventually released, and i am on the devel now, will i need to reinstall from the cd. ? will it change the "ub 5.04 hoary devel branch" to "ub 5.04 hoary" on the terminal ?
<jdub> da_bon_bon: no, yes
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you simply update && dist-upgrade
<tritium> crimsun, still getting module loading errors with polypaudio
<|QuaD|> note to self, never apt-get install kde, do kde-core, too many packages to uninstall!
<tritium> I do believe I'm switching back to esound.  It's not worth any more effort.
<pablo928> crimsun: then whay doesn't it detect my ethernet adapter? I've tried two.
<lil_anthony> ok the reconfigure worked
<lil_anthony> thanks mate
<crimsun> pablo928: isa devices are more finnicky. Under Warty, you'll probably have to configure them manually.
<pablo928> I'm very new to Warty. How do I do that?
<crimsun> pablo928: what nics?
<bascule> get rid of the exit-idle-time = -1 stops the rhythmbox drop
<tritium> crimsun, thanks for all your help
<bascule> changed mine to 50
<lil_anthony> tritium: many thanks again
<pablo928> A D-Link  De 220 PCT.
<tritium> lil_anthony, sure thing :)
<da_bon_bon> jdub: thnx.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: will it update the desktops wallpapers and themes ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: afaik, yes
<crimsun> tritium: please submit a bug report about it, thanks.
<tritium> crimsun, I will.
<crimsun> excellent.
<tritium> but tomorrow, I'm exhausted
<bascule> on hoary, in /etc/polypaudio/daemon.conf
<bascule> some ogf the lines atart with a ; should they?
<tritium> crimsun, my first major problem of any kind with Hoary :(
<crimsun> bascule: yes.
<da_bon_bon> damn! polyp doesnt mix sounds.
<jacquesmerde> tritium..everything soundwise was working fine on warty, even after a dist-upgrade, but now i've installed array4, i can play multimedia but no sound comes out.....is this a common problem? i've searched ubuntu's troubleshooting and docs
<bascule> OK, the -1 on  exit-idle-time doesn't seem to stop it dying
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I've seen that problem come up quite often, yes
<crimsun> bascule: it shouldn't stop it; "-1" indicates that it should remain loaded.
<bascule> yes, but rhythmbox drops after each track, I changed it to 50 it has played 3 in a row now..
<pablo928> Crimsun: is my best bet to replace the ISA  nic with a PCI?
<crimsun> pablo928: easiest, probably.
<borgista> hello.
<crimsun> pablo928: have you checked which kernel module that nic uses?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it's not so great after all?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: sure it mixes sounds.
<pablo928> Thanks,crimsun, I'll try that.
<jacquesmerde> tritium..and what is the solution? remembering to plug in your speakers? remembering to remove the install cd from your ear canal?
<pablo928> Just means I have to spend money!
<crimsun> pablo928: to search the web? :)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, it depends...
<pablo928> ) crimsun:and to network with this computer I'm using now.
<GammaRay> after gnome has been on for days, telling it to shutdown through the logout prompt freezes everything except the mouse.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I'm about to head to bed.
<jacquesmerde> tritium: what if one were to correct BOTH the aforementioned solutions, and still find oneself saddled with the problem? the fact that this wasnt a problem after a dist-upgrade intrigues me
<reed_> how do I get sound juicer to rip to mp3?
<jacquesmerde> tritium...if this is a common problem there should be a url out there i'm just too dumbe to find, yeah?
<reed_> i followed this advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957&highlight=sound+juicer+mp3
<da_bon_bon> tritium, crimsun: set alsa up to mix sounds - and thus polyp too works great. actually, in multimedia system selector i changed both to alsa, does it affect polyp ?
<crimsun> pablo928: have you tried using the "ne" kernel module?
<reed_> but i get no mp3 option
<tritium> da_bon_bon, you don't get gnome system sounds with that, do you?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: no, i dont :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if you choose alsa directly, you bypass polypaudio
<tritium> jacquesmerde, perhaps there is.  I haven't followed it really.  You might search the wiki and forums.
* janc off to brussels http://demo.ffii.org/demo0502/
<bascule> da_bon_bon: i got polypaudio mixing sound, rhythmbox and cursos hovers in nautilus
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: then, in the selector i dont get any option for polyp.
<pablo928> crimsun: don't know where to start. Doesn't even show in device manager.
<|QuaD|> so i have a problem, is anyone here familiar with ibm's product?
<zenrox> had to delete the .ICEathorty file from my home to fix the esd breaking gnome
<|QuaD|> *products
<tritium> da_bon_bon, you would want to select ESD
<da_bon_bon> bascule: so did i.
<|QuaD|> like linux products
<bascule> ahcool
<da_bon_bon> tritium: but i have no esd.
<tritium> which, of course, doesn't work for me
<tritium> da_bon_bon, polypaudio is supposed to function in place of ESD
<crimsun> pablo928: you have to do this: sudo modprobe ne io=0xfoo
<tritium> da_bon_bon, hence, you leave it at ESD
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i tried the wiki..i'll give the forums a punt. any recommendations for search terms?
<crimsun> pablo928: where "foo" is the i/o address of the d-link
<tritium> jacquesmerde, obvious ones, like sound and Hoary and upgrade
<da_bon_bon> tritium: selectin esd doesnt work.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it doesn't work for me either.  Welcome to the club
<pablo928> crimsun: I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<da_bon_bon> tritium: no, it worked a few mins. back. maybe will work after restart.
<Dreamer3> hmmmmm
<Dreamer3> can thunderbird display a smarter "date" field? like evo?
<Dreamer3> or relative would be ever better "3 hours ago"
<bascule> got xine polypaudio too :)
<tritium> I must have installed malignant-polypaudio
<bascule> poor guy, I dunno, I'm getting the 'just works' thing, well I had to tell xine esd, but is fine
<tritium> bascule, cool :)
<borgista> quick question: I have a HP PSC 1210 printer that for some reason doesn't get detected. Any Ideas? (it's usb-connected)
<bascule> Jimi Hendrix Woodstock video with Dire Strits Going Home sounds horrible yet nice to hear
<bascule> lol
* tritium shall return
<bascule> now to check the latency on DVD rips
<reed_> I want to change my cdlossy recording to mp3.  What should I change this line to: /system/gstreamer/audio/profiles/cdlossy/pipeline
<reed_>  audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5
<reed_> lamenc instead of vorbisenc?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<jesuel> *yawn* backing up over the network is sllllllllllllllllllllllllllow
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: tritium quit ? i wanted to ask him the club membership fee.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: he's off to sleep
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: what do i do to get polyp esd working ?
<bascule> same as esd, but I spotted a suid dangerous option thingy, so I will have a go :)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: it doesn't work?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: just a few mins. ago it was great and now no. :(
<da_bon_bon> and now polyp doenst even mix audio
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: did you reboot in-between?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: theres no program such as esdlink
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: or log out and back in?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: reboot
<bascule> crimsun: ## commented out.  Use either ; or # for commenting <-- /etc/polypaudio/daemon.conf
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: then you have to repeat those steps on http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022670.html
<crimsun> bascule: yes.
<tritium> crimsun, success!
<crimsun> tritium: with esd or polypaudio?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: how ?
<rel> make-package not found on system, not in apt. how do  i get this?
<tritium> crimsun, polypaudio
<crimsun> tritium: what changed?
<crimsun> rel: install 'build-essential'
<tritium> crimsun, I just killed polypaudio, removed the poly dirs in /var, disabled sound server, saved profile on logout, and rebooted
<tritium> da_bon_bon, see ^^^
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i need to do all that on evry startup ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, what I just described?  No.
<bascule> wants sudo for priorities
<da_bon_bon> tritium: no not that.
<rel> crimsun, I have it already installed
<da_bon_bon> tritium: the link he gave on list.ubu.org
<crimsun> rel: then 'make' is already installed.
* tritium no longer considers polypaudio malignant
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i need to do all that on evry startup ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: each gnome login afaict
<rel> crimsun, iam confused. folowing a howto for creating custom kernel. make-package command fails.
<crimsun> rel: do you mean make-kpkg?
<rel> oh
<crimsun> rel: install 'kernel-package', then.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: afaict ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: "as far as I can tell"
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: screw!
<rel> spank me!
<da_bon_bon> tritium: if u disable sound server then how it works ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I re-enabled it when I logged it
<ells> tritium: what is up
<da_bon_bon> tritium: so u need to re-enable it evry login ?
<tritium> ells, hello :)  Just getting ready to sleep.  You?
<Dreamer3> how can i assign a shortcut key to an app in gnome?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: so u need to re-enable it evry login ?
<ells> in a while
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no
<ells> tritium: got a quick question
<tritium> okay
<ells> how can I delete an entire directory that is permission protected
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if it does not work by default for you on login, you will have to follow those steps each gnome login.
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<tritium> ells, rm -rf dir/
<tritium> ells, use chmod to change the permissions
<da_bon_bon> tritium: there are no poly dirs in /v
<da_bon_bon> *var
<tritium> da_bon_bon, polypaudio-$USER
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: he meant /tmp/polypaudio-$(echo $USER)
<da_bon_bon> tritium: no such dir
<tritium> da_bon_bon, that was just an example, with $USER representing your user name
<da_bon_bon> tritium: u said /var not /tmp
<tritium> da_bon_bon, did I?
<da_bon_bon> and u disable server in sound prefs. right ?
<tritium> I meant /tmp
<crimsun> ('sok, I understood tritium)
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> and u disable server in sound prefs. right ?
<tritium> yes
<da_bon_bon> thanks
<jacquesmerde> hey, were people discussing the no sound with polypaudio problem here before?
<tritium> crimsun, :)
<snowblink> Dreamer3: xbindkeys?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: we're still talking about it.
<da_bon_bon> and after reboot i enable it. then, i enable. then i do that every reboot ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yes
<Dreamer3> snowblink: is that a program?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I just got mine fixed, actually
<snowblink> Dreamer3: yes
<ells> thanks for the advice Tritium
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i assume thats my problem. i certainly have polypaudio running now, and presume i didnt when my sound was working (with warty and then after the dist-upgrade)
<Dreamer3> snowblink: was hoping for something inside of gnome, i setup a lot with gnome keyboard shortcuts, prolly enough for now
<da_bon_bon> tritium: after i reboot, i enable. then ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I can help you, hopefully
<tritium> da_bon_bon, yeah, that's what I did
<da_bon_bon> tritium: then for subsequent reboots ?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, you've NEVER failed to help me so far...
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I'll try to keep up my record :)
<Dreamer3> what's news aggregator does everyone use?
* tritium crosses his fingers
<viper12> lol
<zenrox> hehehe
<jacquesmerde> out of interest, what soundcard do you have tritium?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, first thing I did was "polypaudio -k"
<viper12> ohhhhhhhhh tritium yer mah herooooooooooo.  -j/t. ;)
<viper12> :D
<viper12> better to see that than some forums rtfm crap anyday.
<zenrox> Dreamer3, computer -> desktop settings -> keyboard shortcuts
<tritium> jacquesmerde, onboard Cirrus Logic CS4205 rev 3
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you?
<tritium> viper12, heh
<viper12> :D
<zenrox> realtek 6.1 ac97
<jacquesmerde> tritium, audigy. on the forums a lot of people who said they had this problem had audigy and live cards. but i guess that could just be a matter of them being popular cards...
<Dreamer3> zenrox: yeah, those are the ones i setup already :)
<tritium> true
<jacquesmerde> tritum, i dont suppose you want to tell me what polypaudio -k does? i like to know what i'm doing to my system....
<viper12> just fyi.........live cards don't have near the issue rate that the audigy cards do.  I've installed 2 boxes with live cards with NO problems.
<Dreamer3> zenrox: just was looking for an _easy_ way to assign gaim to a shortcut for example
<tritium> jacquesmerde, okay, so did you kill polypaudio?
<Dreamer3> zenrox: since i have am IM key on my keyboard :)
<zenrox> oh
<tritium> viper12, good to know...
<jacquesmerde> well, i bought my audigy card coz i really wanted to use onboard soundfont. though it seems linux still doesnt support this : (
<pablo928> crimsun:: I now show the nic on device manager as unknown ethernet device
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  might be a way if you edit the shout cut file but i ant to shure google it you might find somthing
<crimsun> fwiw, there's no need to kill polypaudio and restart it manually each time you log into gnome.
<tritium> crimsun, I don't plan on doing it beyond this one time
<crimsun> I've confirmed that the steps tritium took resolve the problem; we can consider this issue closed.
* Dreamer3 yawns.
* Dreamer3 ponders polypwhatever but decides if esound works, he'll just stick with that :)
<tritium> crimsun, thanks!  you were a big help to me
<viper12> yeah trit.  the forums are stuffed with audigy anguish (at least with hoary).  Live seems to be more of 'why can't i do x?" than "it doesn't work".
<zenrox> i agree ill stick with my alsa
<crimsun> tritium: np.
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i did your polypaudio -p, now rhythmbox wont even PRETEND to play mp3's. it just says "could not pause playback" "could not open resource for writing"
<tritium> jacquesmerde, it's more involved.  That was just the 1st step
<tritium> jacquesmerde, and it should be -k
<jacquesmerde> ok, sorry. to be impatient
<zenrox> tritium, write up a wiki page and put it on ubuntus wiki
<jacquesmerde> whoops, i meant-k, thats what i did
<jacquesmerde> what are the other steps? do i have any hope of understanding them or will i just have to blindly follow them?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, next step I took was to "rm -rf /tmp/polypaudio-$(echo $USER)"
<jacquesmerde> do i actually type "$USER"
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yes
<tritium> it's an env. variable for your username
<jacquesmerde> my username is michael, i cant just write rm -rf /temp/polypaudio-michael?
<reed_> I just want sound juicer to rip mp3s
<reed_> can anyone help?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: works, but no sound mixing in polyp.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, well, at least it's a start...
<da_bon_bon> tritium: so i decided to use alsa and i can live without system sounds.
<reed_> I dl'ed goobox and it can rip to mp3 but without CD data
<reed_> I'm on hoary and I have mp3 support in gstreamer
<tritium> da_bon_bon, oh, okay.
<jacquesmerde> tritium: "env"?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, environment
<tritium> zenrox, I will, perhaps tomorrow.  I'm so ready for bed...
<zenrox> kewl
<tritium> jacquesmerde, ready for the next step?
<jacquesmerde> tritium: so it should be equivalent to just /temp/polypaudio-michael?
<tritium> yes
<tritium> if that's your username
<da_bon_bon> tritium: whats env ?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: plz email me the complete steps on rohandhruva@gmail.com
<jacquesmerde> tritium: ready and waiting, though i have NO idea what i've done so far
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I was abbreviating environment
<da_bon_bon> tritium: thanks, plz
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it's also a command to show your enviroment variables
<tritium> environment
<tritium> jacquesmerde, the first step killed the running polypaudio process
<tritium> the second just removed some files in the /tmp directory, just in case
<tritium> jacquesmerde, now go up to System->Preferences->Sound
<crimsun> if anyone else reports problems with polypaudio and the "cannot create..." errors, refer them to http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<jacquesmerde> tritium, done that. btw, did that rm do a permanent thing? will it be rm'ed after my next reboot?
<tritium> crimsun, thanks.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yes, it was permanent, but those were temporary files
<bascule> will rhtymbox and so start ppaudio if it isn't running, like xmms will start esd
<jacquesmerde> if they're temporary files wouldnt they just be recreated as needed?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, they will next time polypaudio is started
<crimsun> bascule: gnome-session (which is invoked automatically when you log in) handles starting polypaudio.
<bascule> of course, thanks
<jacquesmerde> ok, gotcha tritium, i'm right with you
<tritium> jacquesmerde, crimsun wrote up the remaining steps at the URL he pasted above
<bascule> whast if I told it not to? :)
<ells> tritium: my keyboard for my laptop is intermittently doing crazy stuff. Is there a way i can reset the keboard
<jacquesmerde> tritium, is this a bug in polypaudio itself? wont ubuntu have to upgrade the package pretty quick with a patch since its a supported package?
<tritium> ells, you could try "reset"
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: no, this is not a bug in polypaudio
<ells> type reset
<tritium> yes
<ells> cool
<jacquesmerde> crimsum, then what is  the source of the problem? has this affected everyone with array4?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: perhaps one in gnome-session, but that may be something of a stretch.
<ells> what exactly does it reset
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: the source is a stale session state file
<tritium> zenrox, since crimsun wrote it up, I don't believe I'll write a wiki page :)
<jacquesmerde> crimsum...its a problem that ubuntu will post an update for though, yeah?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: rest assured it will be fixed before Hoary releases.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, are you all set with that URL?
<zenrox> probly befor the first test releace
<jacquesmerde> trtium, sorry missed that . going to url now. actually, since i have an audigy card, do i need polysound or equivalent at all??
<tritium> I don't know what you're referring to
<crimsun> pablo928: please use Computer>System Configuration>Networking  to configure your network card
<jacquesmerde> trtium, ok..i got that url. i assume you're referring to the last, unindented steps?
<jacquesmerde> tritium: if i just reboot my computer, will i have undone the polypaudio kill and thus the rm of the tmp file?
<ironwolf> Are there know issues with thinkpad T series and Netgear WG511 wireless cards?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yes
<Nemesis__> ubuntu hoary on sparc doesnt boot
<bob2> insightful!
<Nemesis__> i know :)
<bob2> fabbione: do you have any newer sparc boot images than the ones on sparc.u.c?
<fabbione> bob2: not yet
<jacquesmerde> tritium, so i can just reboot my computer and follow crimsun's seven steps and stop bugging you?
<fabbione> but sparc is not going to get any love before i am back the 7th of MArch
<Nemesis__> awww
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you're not bugging me, but I need sleep.  it's nearly 3 a.m. here
<jacquesmerde> what percentage of people who installed array4 will get this polypaudio problem? will the fix be placed somewhere easier for casual users to find? closer to ubuntu's main page?
<Nemesis__> fabbione: i'll he happy to test it on an Ultra 5/10
<jacquesmerde> btw, can anyone recommend a better emule client for ubuntu that amule?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, do you want to log in and out and check that before I go?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, sure! thanks for the offer. i'll do it right now
<fabbione> Nemesis__: thanks! but i am leaving today for my honeymoon and there will be nobody taking care of it
<Nemesis__> fabbione: ooh where ya goin?
<fabbione> Nemesis__: ecuador
<fabbione> and galapagos
<Nemesis__> fabbione: *jealous*
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: here ?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: are u here ?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: are u here ?
<tritium> yes
<da_bon_bon> tritium: thanks a lot for the mail. what have u set for the default input source ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I didn't edit the /etc/polypaudio/default.pa at all
<tritium> da_bon_bon, just leave it as it was installed
<da_bon_bon> tritium: no, in the multimedia systems selector
<da_bon_bon> whats the default ? plz tell me coz i xhanged it.
<da_bon_bon> \*changed
<jacquesmerde> tritium, didn't work. oops, i forgot to save system setup...though it seemed to save it anyway...lemme try again...back in 5
<tritium> ok
<da_bon_bon> tritium: whats the default ? plz tell me coz i changed it.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, one second
<da_bon_bon> tritium: sure
<ells> Tritium: how can I go and reconfigure my keyboard
<ells> what is the command
<jacquesmerde> tritium, damn, lemme try just ONE more time...
<tritium> ells, wouldn't you rather use the gnome keyboard configuration tool?
<ells> I will give it a try
<da_bon_bon> tritium: found ?
<jacquesmerde> tritium: still no sound
<tritium> jacquesmerde, and you followed every step?
<jacquesmerde> yup
<pussfeller> jacquesmerde, mldonkey is prob what you want for emule
<da_bon_bon> tritium: use email. irc dcc send doesnt work in xchat
<jacquesmerde> i dont understand how the final step works. how does just enabling startup after you've logged in change anything?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: and i havent touched my default.pa - whats the input selected in multimedia systems selector by defualt ?
<jacquesmerde> tritium: yup. every step
<tritium> da_bon_bon, ESD
<jacquesmerde> when logging out with saving changes, should you have to click ok/close on a warning about what you've done?
<jacquesmerde> pussfeller: thanks! why do you prefer mldonkey over amule?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: not hte defualt sink. the default source is esd too ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no
<tritium> da_bon_bon, yes
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> brb
<da_bon_bon> tritium: wait plz till i am back
<pussfeller> jacquesmerde, it runs client/server mainly, as well as being able to connect to all the major p2p type things
<pussfeller> ie, you can run it on one box without X and control it from any computer in the world
<jacquesmerde> pussfeller, so do i run it under mldonkey-gui? you too?
<jacquesmerde> pussfeller: through ssh?
<pussfeller> don't know about that, i just use the built in webserver
<jacquesmerde> so how do i run mldonkey once its apt'ed?
<jacquesmerde> tritium - yeah, i got that message when i thought i'd done it wrong. so i tried it again, didnt get that message, but it still didnt work
<pussfeller> you might try reading the docs...
<jacquesmerde> pussfeller - good answer
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I'm sorry
<tritium> jacquesmerde, the only thing that I did differently from crimsun was to actually reboot, rather than log out and back in
<jacquesmerde> did you have to reboot to make it work? i'll try it that way if so!
<tritium> I only tried that way.  I didn't try only logging out
<fabbione> Nemesis__: a new sparc installer should be available in a couple of days (if it doesn't fail to build automatically)
<fabbione> acutally
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> i can manage to do it differently
<jacquesmerde> tritium: i understand why you disable it before you log back into gnome, but what does reenabling it then do???
<tritium> jacquesmerde, hopefully starts polypaudio nicely with a fresh session
<da_bon_bon> tritium: works rockingly!! mixes too :))
<Nemesis__> fabbione: sweet :)
<tritium> da_bon_bon, :)  all right!
<da_bon_bon> tritium: tell me, do i need to check enable the soundserver at startup every time i login ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no, you should only need to do that this one time
<Nemesis__> fabbione: do you even want a description of the problem i had? hehe
<fabbione> Nemesis__: yeah
<da_bon_bon> tritium: ok, great. u r a scholar
<fabbione> Nemesis__: but i can't be sure 100% the new installer will fix it
<da_bon_bon> how do i get xine to use esd ?
<fabbione> Nemesis__: neither i will be able to fix anything if the new one fails
<tritium> da_bon_bon, heh, thanks.  I'm glad it works for you :)
<Nemesis__> fabbione: if its based on the debian installer, very possibly will fix it
<Nemesis__> ah here we go
<Nemesis__> it gets to the SILO boot: prompt
<Nemesis__> i press [enter] 
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<Nemesis__> it loads the kernel
<Nemesis__> then tries to load the ramdisk into memory
<Dreamer3> grip's cddb support isn't working or cddb isn't working?
<Nemesis__> and dies with a "Fast Instruction Access MMU Miss"
<Panzerboy> hello
<fabbione> Nemesis__: what machine is that?
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> better
<fabbione> Nemesis__: that error can happen in 2/3 situations
<Nemesis__> Ultra 5/10 -- UltraSparc IIi 440 Mhz
<Panzerboy> i would like to ask probably the most asked question about ubuntu :)
<Panzerboy> so please bear with me
<Panzerboy> but
<Nemesis__> Loaded kernel version 2.6.10
<Nemesis__> Loading initial ramdisk (2527537 bytes at 0xFC0200 phys, 0x40C00000 virt)....
<Nemesis__> Remapping the kernel... Fast Instruction Access MMU Miss
<Panzerboy> is it possible to install ubuntu without gnome?
<Panzerboy> or xorg?
<bob2> yes
<Nemesis__> then boots me out to an openfirmware prompt
<bob2> xorg is only in hoary, anyway
<Panzerboy> i am looking at installing it on a server
<fabbione> Nemesis__: either silo is broken, your OBP is old or the kernel has issues with yout CPU
<Panzerboy> bob2: x then :)
<Panzerboy> sorry
<bob2> Panzerboy: the easiest way is to do a normal install and remove the stuff yo udon't want
<Panzerboy> bob2: and the hard way ? :D
<Nemesis__> fabbione: debian-installer -rc2 gets past that and into booting the kernel   (it does when it tries to mount a root)
<bob2> use the "expert" or "custom" boot option
<Panzerboy> lots of stuff to remove :)
<bob2> but Kamion beats me whenever I suggest that
<jacquesmerde> tritium: how do i start polypaudio manually? whats the start switch if -k is kill?
<Panzerboy> bob2: do you have any idea if there's a doc somewhere that describes this options?
<fabbione> Nemesis__: let's see. silo in debian is compiled with gcc-2.95
<fabbione> Nemesis__: we build with 3.3
<fabbione> Nemesis__: that can make silo cry
<Nemesis__> fabbione: ahhhh
<bob2> Panzerboy: it tells you this on the boot screen
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yes, -k
<Panzerboy> bob2: ok, thanks
<jacquesmerde> tritium: so -k interchangable starts AND kills polypaudio?
<fabbione> Nemesis__: but importing an entire gcc in hoary is kinda of a suicide
<fabbione> Nemesis__: so we will see how it goes. for now sparc is really unofficial
<bob2> fabbione: is that a gcc or silo bug?
<fabbione> Nemesis__: so i am not too worried about it
<Nemesis__> fabbione: yeah, i know, i just tried it to keep bob2 happy
<fabbione> bob2: dunno. could be even an OBP problem that doesn't understand gcc3.3 generated code properly
<bob2> ah
<fabbione> it boots fine here
<fabbione> but i have a pretty updated sparc
<fabbione> it's not something you can constantly reproduce
<Nemesis__> across machines at any rate
<jacquesmerde> tritium: i cant start it with -k
<tritium> jacquesmerde, sorry, I stepped away for a second
<tritium> no, -k is to kill it
<tritium> jacquesmerde, just polypaudio with no switches will work
<tritium> jacquesmerde, but don't start it manually
<tritium> just re-enable the sound server when you log back in
<jacquesmerde> doesnt work anyway
<tritium> jacquesmerde, look at your /var/log/messages for errors
<jacquesmerde> cool
<jacquesmerde> tritium...reading the file...i've never seen polypaudio written so many times...
<tritium> jacquesmerde, not surprising.  Paste some of the errors to pastebin
<jacquesmerde> pastebin?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, http://www.pastebin.com/
<wAsgOedlyN> hey ppl, i just installed ubuntu on a k6/2 500MHz with 64Mb of RAM. i followed the HOWTO in the ubuntu website on how to install ubuntu with minimal components and install a small giu afterward. im new 2 linux so getting an error message bowls me over. it says: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server....
<wAsgOedlyN> after i run the startx command
<jdub> Today is Ubuntu Love day, everyone! http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuLove
<jdub> #ubuntu-love is in effect :)
<Tsjoklat> jdub... wonder about the 'love' bit :)
<jacquesmerde> tritium - ooh, what IS this site?
<fabbione> Nemesis__: i just upload the new installer, but it can take up to a few hours before you can find it on the mirrors
<fabbione> Nemesis__: 20041227ubuntu12 <-
<tritium> jacquesmerde, a place to post things publicly
<Nemesis__> fabbione: doesnt matter, my sparc's at work; it'll be 12 hours before i touch it
<fabbione> ok
<Tsjoklat> thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes and e-mail :)
<jacquesmerde> tritium - i have no idea which bits are the bits i should paste...
<tritium> Tsjoklat, :)
<jacquesmerde> tritium, can i just chuck the whole file in?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, just give me a random sample of the errors with polypaudio in them
<tritium> jacquesmerde, the whole file may be too large
<P3L|C4N0> wAsgOedlyN, http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<Tsjoklat> hey tritium?
<tritium> Hi there Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> tritium you were right yesterday :P
* Tsjoklat says nothing nomore
<pussfeller> anybody know how to make thunderbird use differing smtps
<pussfeller> or is that still not implemented
<pussfeller> they are all set up but theres no way to associate accounts with identies
<tritium> Tsjoklat, it's okay.  Peace :)
<jacquesmerde> tritium, done. i put my name as polypaudio
<Tsjoklat> tritium :)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, what do you mean, exactly?
<jacquesmerde> what do you mean what doi mean?
<tritium> you put your name as polypaudio?
<tritium> Oh, on pastebin
<tritium> now I'm with you...
<jacquesmerde> pussfeller...any hints on finding rar'ed albums of oggs on emule?
<tritium> dude, it's 3:30 a.m. here...
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> no rest for the wicked
<tritium> heh, I haven't slept yet since we talked last
<pussfeller> jacquesmerde, not that I would ever download copywrited materials, ever ever, help me jesus, but you might try punching the bandname or album title into keyword and selecting "archive" in  the format section
<Tsjoklat> me neither tritium
<tritium> Tsjoklat, well, I hope you were celebrating your birthday ;)
<jacquesmerde> pussfeller, oh i know that much, but as far as sorting the wheat from the chaff, i thought you might have some expert tips
<Tsjoklat> tritium, yes I was thank you :)
<tritium> good!
<pussfeller> oggs I dont know, I would look for mpcs if possible and then convert em
<jacquesmerde> tritium, are you tired? i've heard rumours that you never sleep
<tritium> jacquesmerde, lol
<tritium> yeah, I'm pretty tired
<jacquesmerde> trilium, you're like a laptop. used to have a sleep mode, but now that mode has become obsolete
<pussfeller> sleep is over rated
<tritium> ah, but I have hibernate working pretty well.  Maybe that's what I'll do.
<tritium> See you in the spring ;)
<jacquesmerde> well, sleep => dreams. and in my dreams i have a slightly better success rate with girls
<tritium> heh
<tritium> jacquesmerde, if you're around tomorrow and still having troubles, we can take another look at it, okay?
* Tsjoklat sends tritium a list of help topics 
<jacquesmerde> cool, tritium, sure thing. any recommendations re experimentation with the problem during your deep hibernation period?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, play with /etc/default/acpi-support
<tritium> and if you don't have that, install acpi-support
<kandinski> now seriously, difference between sleep and suspend?
<tritium> Tsjoklat, how about tomorrow? :)
<kandinski> hibernate is to disk, I know that
<Tsjoklat> tritium, but but but... :P
<jacquesmerde> i sleep so long i make a bear's hibernation look like a cat-nap
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Okay, good night...
<Tsjoklat> tritium, night
<jacquesmerde> g'night, sleep tight, don't let those bedbugs give you any shit
<HiddenWolf> woohoo: 6 month average on distrowatch over 1000 :-)
<Pluk> yay
<Ribs> you should see http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=4
<HiddenWolf> I know, but I was waiting for the 1000hpd on 6 month. More meaningful. :-)
<techn9ne> thats the advtanges of .deb to .rpm?
<techn9ne> whats
<Agrajag> nothing really, they're just package formats
<Agrajag> and apt works with both
<techn9ne> im just wondering the point of having 2 then
<techn9ne> rather than standardize
<HiddenWolf> tecn9ne: distro-pride :)
<Pluk> i agree, we all shoud use .deb
<Pluk> :)
<HiddenWolf> Pluk: amen
<GammaRay> nah.. we should all use rpm :-P
<Pluk> too late i was 1st
<HiddenWolf> techn9ne: If you use .deb, it's garuanteed to run on debian. rpm > redhat
<dud> deb is so superious its not even funny
<HiddenWolf> It's apt that's superior to yum, not really deb to rpm
<GammaRay> huh?
<jdub> techn9ne: there's not a lot of qualitative difference. there are comparisons on the 'net.
<GammaRay> apt really has nothing to do w/ this
<techn9ne> well it just makes all the ppl making software more work
<techn9ne> that they have to package in multiple formats
<Agrajag> techn9ne: not just multiple formats, you have to have a different version for each distro and version of that distro, unless you statically compile everything
<Nemesis__> on a side note, whats the difference between a .deb and a .udeb ?
<HiddenWolf> techn9ne: the price you pay for freedom :-)
<techn9ne> http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=3475 ... what a stupid review
<techn9ne> all he talks about is how he doesnt like the name and default theme
<techn9ne> well i think theres a small army of ppl packing stuff for deb
<HiddenWolf> techn9ne: and he says kde is not available and moans about it, then enables universe and raves about how much stuff there is available.
<techn9ne> mepis & ubuntu prob. help
<techn9ne> moaning about no gnome in a distro like suse or no kde in ubuntu is stupid
<HiddenWolf> I agree
<techn9ne> they were able to create a solid distro that works great 'cuase they focused
<HiddenWolf> No need to convince us, convince the world.
<techn9ne> isnt there a kubuntu project or something?
<selinium_> Hi all, I am having problems mounting my wiindows drive :( can anybody help, please?
<techn9ne> selinium_: whats the prob?
<techn9ne> did you add the line to your /etc/fstab file?
<selinium_> techn9ne: Yes i followed the instructions on the ubuntu site.
<techn9ne> did you reboot?
<techn9ne> are you sure you referenced the correct partition?
<HiddenWolf> secn9ne: he doesn't have to, he can just do mount /dev/hd(x)
<snowblink> selinium_: what is your error message?
<AndyR> lo all
<selinium_> techn9ne: pretty sure, the error is mount: can't find /dev/hdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ata> what does the line for hdb2 look like in fstab?
<techn9ne> hmm i didnt know that... i thought it had to be /dev/hd(drive)(partition)
<snowblink> selinium_: mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<techn9ne> selinium_: its your slave drive?
<HiddenWolf> selinium: you have to give a destitnation for the mounted drive.
<techn9ne> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<techn9ne> then type p
<techn9ne> and make sure its on B
<selinium_> techn9ne || snowblink: No it is the primary, but I fdisk'd and that was the drive it said
<HiddenWolf> selinium 'mount /dev/hd(x) /target > where x is the partition number, and target is where you want to mount it
<snowblink> selinium_: listen to hiddenwolf. You have not mount point set in fstab
<HiddenWolf> example: mount /dev/hda4 /target
<snowblink> selinium_: mount -t vfat or ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<HiddenWolf> snowblink: you're complicating matters. :-)
<techn9ne> selinium_: is it fat or ntfs?
<selinium_> What is the addy for the code dump?
<snowblink> HiddenWolf: how so? I already gave hime the mount command - scroll up
<selinium_> ntfs
<techn9ne> next version of ubuntu should automatically mount windows partitions like suse
<snowblink> selinium_: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<snowblink> selinium_: did you read ubuntuguide.org?
<selinium_> Yes, i read the guide. What is the code dump. I can show you what I have done there
<snowblink> selinium_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows will show you how to keep it on reboot
<mlambie> quick question: is there a 2.4 kernel install option for Ubuntu? The reason I ask is that I'm messing with SunRay thin clients and the SunRay mailing list recommends a 2.4 kernel.
<selinium_> I think I read the fdisk wrong.... One mo
<jdub> mlambie: 2.4.26 is available in warty
<jdub> mlambie: called 'kernel-image-*' unfortunately
<mlambie> jdub: thanks
<mlambie> i'll check that one out
* mlambie is dist-upgrading and installing recommended kernel
<selinium_> snowblink: I have mounted the windows drive now. but i cant seem to navigate it!
<Nermal> lo lo
<Nermal> whats the easiest way to install the kernel sources for my running kernel in hoary ?
<HiddenWolf> apt-get them
<Nermal> HiddenWolf, yes.. but I can only see kernel-source for 2.6.9 not 2.6.10 which is what I'm running
<HiddenWolf> nermal: go raise hell
<Nermal> HiddenWolf, meh
<Nermal> I  don't think vmware will be very happy
<HiddenWolf> nermal: I don't think i'd be very happy, with vmware. :-)
<beezly> hmmm, bonobo in hoary seems to be broken. anyone know anything? gnome-panel won't start, nautilus, epiphany the same
<lapo> hi there
<beezly> seems like I've semi-answered my own question - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5565
<Nermal> morning beezly :)
<beezly> heya Nermal!
<beezly> hows u?
<Nermal> not too bad
<Nermal> just got vmware up and running under ubuntu
<Nermal> recovering from lug :|
<beezly> ah, nice. I'm impressed with vmware
<beezly> for the odd occasion when I have to use XP (like beating Exceed into submission) it does a great job
<Nermal> does the vmware 4.x licence key work with 5.x beta ?
<beezly> nope
<Nermal> meh
<Nermal> :|
<beezly> i might just get work to buy me a copy of 5.0 when it is released, it's good stuff
<shock> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20050217 <--- wahahahaaa *lol*
<Nermal> brb
* Cerbeertje is back (gone 11:02:31)
<myzt1qu3> !seen da_bon_bon
<myzt1qu3> help
<myzt1qu3> i don't know how to configure my modem
<myzt1qu3> i don't know how to conf my modem
<myzt1qu3> help
<myzt1qu3> anyone
<myzt1qu3> i don't know how to conf my modem
<myzt1qu3> anyone
<myzt1qu3> help
<myzt1qu3> help
<myzt1qu3> help
<beezly> i think there's an echo in here
<myzt1qu3> i don't know how to conf my modem
<myzt1qu3> yes indeed
<myzt1qu3> support room???
<Nermal> hmm.. I seem to have no sound in gnome now :|
<beezly> Nermal: are you running hoary or warty?
<HiddenWolf> beezly: check your mixers
<HiddenWolf> same for nermal
<myzt1qu3> how do i conf my modem???
<housetier> myzt1qu3 it works the other way around: you tell us what modem you have and then we can try to help you
<Nermal> hoary
<Nermal> it was working yesterday
<beezly> Nermal: I suspect you've hit the same problem as me
<myzt1qu3> thanks
<Nermal> I updated... had to disable esd
<stvn> Nermal: you got polypaudio update?
<myzt1qu3> i have a tornado 56k
<Nermal> now I've updated again and re-enabled it
<housetier> myzt1qu3 however asking too often is very annoying
<stvn> Nermal: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6582
<myzt1qu3> in one of my pci
<Nermal> stvn, just updated now
<stvn> Nermal: hoary is chanin from esd to polypaudio, but apparently there are some problems related to it
<housetier> myzt1qu3 do you have experience with linux or friends that have more experience
<stvn> Nermal: I more or less lost my sound as well, but trying a bit gave me sound for rhythmbox and bmp at least
<beezly> right, brb
<myzt1qu3> is there anyone who can help me with my modem conf
<myzt1qu3> ???
<beezly> hah, weird... bonobo just fixed itself for me!
<beezly> myzt1qu3: what modem is it?
<myzt1qu3> a simple 56k
<myzt1qu3> tornado i think
<beezly> not a winmodem?
<P3L|C4N0> myzt1qu3, lspci
<myzt1qu3> when i try the pon or wvdial the system replies with a
<myzt1qu3> "unable to find folder or filename:/dev/modem
<myzt1qu3> "
<Nemesis__> myzt1qu3: external or internal?
<spiral> hi
<Nermal> gah
<Nermal> what package is cc1plus in ?
<myzt1qu3> internal
<Nemesis__> bah so no flashing lights
<Agrajag> Nermal: build-essential
<Nermal> hmmm.. gah
<Enflam3D_89> Is Ubuntu good?
<HrdwrBoB> Enflam3D_89: yes.
<Nermal> stupid question
<Nemesis__> myzt1qu3: onboard, AMR, or pci card?
<Enflam3D_89> I am installing it on VMware.
<Enflam3D_89> LOL
<housetier> Nermal "dpkg -S cc1plus" hints at g++
<myzt1qu3> pci
<Agrajag> Enflam3D_89: what answer do you think you will get, asking here?
<Enflam3D_89> I heard it only comes with GNOME.
<Nermal> OLOLOLOLOMGWTFBBQ
<Enflam3D_89> Does KDE work well on it?
<Nermal> o_|/
<myzt1qu3> pci
<Nermal> housetier, I've install g++ .. no dice :|
<Nemesis__> myzt1qu3: under Windows; does it come up as COM1 or COM2?
<Agrajag> Nermal: build-essential
<Enflam3D_89> :(
<Enflam3D_89> Does KDE work well under Ubuntu?
<Nermal> Agrajag, installed
<beezly> P3L|C4N0: ooh yeah, I didn't think of that.
<beezly> Nermal: g++<version>
<Nermal> still no cc1plus :|
<housetier> Nermal which problem are you trying to solve that you need cc1plus for?
<Nermal> housetier, vmware module compilation
<Nermal> it compiled just before I patched it
<Nermal> and now it's dead :(
<Nermal> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<housetier> Nermal have you tried to reinstall g++?
<housetier> Nermal are you trying to compile a module for vmware?
<Nermal> ok
<Nermal> that was odd
<beezly> Nermal: what's the patch? maybe it's doing the wrong thing. cc1plus is in your g++ package underl /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux/<version>
<Nermal> I symlinked g++ to cc1plus and it compiled .. I think it may be a bug in the vmware patch
<Nermal> *removes ugly as hell symlink*
<beezly> i think so too ;)
<HrdwrBoB> vmware compiler is crack
<HrdwrBoB> well, compile system
<housetier> I have /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/cc1plus and /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux/3.4.4/cc1plus, from g++-3.3 and g++-3.4 resp.
<myzt1qu3> does anyone know how can i conf my winmodem???
<shock> http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/ <--- lolo @ desktop
<d3vic3> myzt1qu3, www.linmodems.org
<shock> u guy think it might run on powerpc?
<shock> :P
<xsnakex> hello
<myzt1qu3> thanks d3vic3
<Nermal> myzt1qu3, how many times do you want to ask that question ?
<myzt1qu3> :)
<Nemesis__> shock: looks kinda like SphereXP
<housetier> or looking glass
<oz> Anyone think installing hoary on a dev box w/sata nvidia2 chipset is a bad/good idea?
<Nermal> ahh.. /ignore :)
<xsnakex> hello houstier
<gus_m> hi all
* Nermal notes rhythmbox is a pile of crap
<Nermal> for streaming anyway
<Nermal> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate <-- any idea how I would go about installing that ?>
<oz>  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<Nermal> also.. anyone know how to boot the ubuntu kernel with himem support ?
<Nermal> oz, that's what produces that error
<snowblink> Nermal: apt-get update
<Nermal> snowblink, just done that :|
<dredg> Section: multiverse/x11
<Nermal> any idea why the ubuntu kernels aren't himem support enabled by default ?
<dredg> msttcorefonts are in multiverse.
<dredg> is*
<Nermal> ah..
<Nermal> I thought I had that in my sources
<Nermal> hmm
<bborkk> Anyone have scientific plotting capabilities working with matplotlib or scipy under Hoary?
<Nermal> dredg, thanks :)
<aurax> hello
<aurax> where can i get ubuntu's installed applications list
<aurax> ?
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg --list
<shock> in synaptic - "installed"
<HrdwrBoB> that too
<shock> thats more GUI
<shock> :P
<HrdwrBoB> yes :)
<aurax> is it listed somewhere
<oz> Has anyone run hoary on a asus a7n8x mb (nv2 chipset) with sata?....
<prego> Which font is used for "Sans"? I wish I could make it "point" to "Bitstream Vera Sans"...
<andy> i want to install the 6629 Nvidia driver..how do i run as root to install?
<aurax> su
<prego> andy, sudo
<oz> sudo -
<neil__> sudo su
<andy> thankies..brb
<prego> andy, sudo nvidia-installer ?
<andy> #ubuntu
<tweek> pwned
<tweek> your already here :)
<andy> ok sudo worked..but now it wants me to exit x-server..cant seem to do it the same way as Fedora
<oz> ctrl-shit-backspac
<andy> lol shit?
<andy> ok thx i try that..but i'll use shift instead
<oz> oop - strl-alt-backspace...
<Nemesis__> i aws gonna say...
<symbiont_> yay! hoary live works!
<oz> 4th beck's.... getting to me.
<Nemesis__> wondering if hoary livecd will do widescreen ... hehe
<andy> i cant run the install from a root terminal window..how do i get a command prompt like screen..i used to use just "init 3" that dont seem to work
<symbiont_> wow, firefox downloaded and installed flash, but sound is lacking
<andy> sorry if i am being a pain..am about 3 hrs old on warty
<andy> never used debian before
<andy> ok here is where i am at..have Nvidia 6629 and want to install..i need to exit x-server to run the install..ctl+alt+backspace gets me the log in screen..what option from there do i need to run the install
<symbiont_> andy, which install are you referring to?
<andy> the 1.0-6629 Nvidia Linux driver
<symbiont_> oh, login as your user and use sudo
<reed_> does anyone know how to get hoary sound juicer to rip CDs to mp3?
<andy> should i be able to install from a terminal window?
<oz> you've obviously read the install guide - telling you to goto single user mode.
<oz> I've installed while in multiuser mode w/o anyone else logged in w/o probs.
<oz> init 5. Though not on ubuntu.
<oz> just open a terminal session and run it - sh nv-instal....
<andy> damn it keeps telling to exit x-server
<andy> can i log in to a text mode..not gnome?
<spiral> hi
<andy> gday
<spiral> hmmm... ipw2200 broken on hoary or is it only me ?
<Nermal> I think someone else was having trouble with it
<spiral> Nermal: all right, so I'm not alone...
<spiral> It says load failed : Reason -2 & Can't accept firmware 0xFFFFFFFFF
<spiral> anyone here know if I can do something to get it working, except praying for an update of linux-restricted-modules ? :-)
<Nermal> spiral, yup.. guy with same problem was here yesterday
<spiral> Nermal: and do you know if he got some answer ?
<Nermal> he didn't :|
<spiral> Nermal: :-/
<oz> andy, did you work out how to kill x yet?
<spiral> Nermal: I suppose this is a bug with latest linux-restricted-modules or smth like this, because it worked fine a few days ago
<snowblink> Andy: CTRL+ALT+F1 to F6 will drop you into a text tty
<oz> snowblink, x will still be running in the background
<Nermal> spiral, aye
<snowblink> Andy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<andy> thx
<oz> or kdm stoo if you are running k
<oz> damn - typing's getting worse......
<oz> hey - looks like andy's worked it out ;) ...
<Nermal> are there any gaim smiley themes in apt ?
<andy> thx that worked..but now it says i am missing a package called "CC"..lol i cant win
<andy> can install without that there
<oz> can or can't?
<spiral> Nermal: should I post it to bugzilla, or do you know if people are already working on it ?
<andy> cant..i get a nvidia screen comming up in the install saying i am missing a package
<mafix\nti> hi :] 
<andy> should i look for it in the synaptic?
<housetier> andy whats the error message`
<andy> brb i do it again and write it down
<Nermal> hm.. what do I install to get java applet support in firefox ?
<tweek> goto the sun website
<tweek> www.sun.com
<tweek> and install the appropriate item
<Nermal> good grief
<Nermal> very helpful
<tweek> ya =\
<Nermal> what would I do without you
<tweek> uhh
<tweek> dunno
<oz> see: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<oz> download jre from : http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<Nermal> ta
<snowblink> Nermal: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<tweek> o, ubuntu needs to get more support for amd64 =\
<Nermal> snowblink, aye. found it .. F3 is my friend :)
<tahorg> hi
<tahorg> gnome-session is broken in hoary ?
<Nermal> tahorg, um.. update the esd stuff
<stanic> how can i test the 3d engine?
<edulix> glxgears
<stanic> thaks :-)
<edulix> :)
<tahorg> Nermal: it works :)
<tahorg> Nermal: thanks
<Nemesis__> Nermal: i made a .deb of sun jre somewhere...
<Nemesis__> http://www.realmtech.net/debian/pool-i386/sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+06_i386.deb
<andy> Unable to find the developent tool ~cc" in your path;  please make sure that you have the package `gcc` installed.  if `gcc` is installed on your system, then please make check that `cc` is in your path
<andy> oops `cc` there at the start
<housetier> andy do you have the package "build-essential" installed?
<andy> cant tell you without looking..i let the machine do a default install..i look now
<Nemesis__> andy: dpkg -l build-essential
<andy> ah ok
<andy> nope
<Nemesis__> you'll need it to compile anything
<andy> should that have gone on the install by default?
<Nemesis__> no
<Nemesis__> most people don't need to build shit
<raghu> any shorewall experts????
<Nemesis__> they just apt-get it
<andy> i tend to break more than i build
<Nemesis__> raghu: whats the problem..
<bellissima> hello
<Nermal> Nemesis__, done :)
<bellissima> ya kk1??
<bellissima> http://www.cotedeporc.org/team_concept/DVD_moins_cher.free.fr pb
<bellissima> you and me
<bellissima> no??
<Nemesis__> i'd hardly consider myself a shorewall expert, but i've broken it enough times to know a bit...
<bellissima> What??
<Nemesis__> Nermal: that deb work for ya?
<bellissima> i dont understand
<raghu> Nemesis__: Rule "DNAT net loc:192.168.0.5 tcp 80 - IPaddress" added ....is this rule correct  for redirecting all requests coming to ipaddress:80 to 192.168.0.5:80
<raghu> Nemesis__: "DNAT net loc:192.168.0.5 tcp 80 - public-IPaddress" ....is this rule correct  for redirecting all requests coming to ipaddress:80 to 192.168.0.5:80
<Nemesis__> asking once is enough
<oz> andy: when you su do you use 'su -' ?
<Nemesis__> i've never seen a "DNAT" rule.... I use the following to foreward https to a machine in my lan:
<Nemesis__> ACCEPT          sat     loc:10.1.1.5    tcp     https   -               all
<Nemesis__> my "sat" probably is your "net"
<raghu> Nemesis__: i will see..just a sec
<Nemesis__> i thought rules could only be ACCEPT, DROP, or REJECT .... but maybe im running an older version of shorewall
<raghu> Nemesis__: https...instead that can i give some other port
<Nemesis__> raghu: replace 'https' with 'http' or '80'
<raghu> Nemesis__: ok
<Nemesis__> nite all
<raghu> Error: Only DNAT and REDIRECT rules may specify destination mapping; rule "ACCEPT net loc:192.168.0.5 tcp 80 - all"
<raghu> Nemesis__: no luck
<jacquesmerde> jdub, volume control still wont open, even after a reboot
<jdub> weird
<andy> ok ..that got me a whole new error screen..now the nvidia installer says it cant find the kernel source tree and says i should add `--kernel source-path` option to the command line
<jacquesmerde> jdub, maybe its time for the only sysadmin trick i know, reinstalling the entire distro from scratch
<Nermal> install the kernel source
<oly> hi, is there anyway to make sure all default packages are installed in ubuntu with out knowing what they are ?
<jacquesmerde> jdub, doubt it'll fix my sound problem, but at least i'll be able to run volume control (even though it'll have become redundant)
<jdub> jacquesmerde: erk :|
<mpq> I need help from someone
<jdub> oly: install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<mpq> I want to do away with windoze
<oly> okay thanks
<mpq> but I can't because of my sister
<mpq> something happened today that convinced me there is absolutely NO reason to keep windoze on my laptop
<jacquesmerde> jdub, so all those output messages i showed you, did they suggest something had gone wrong, but something not wrong with polyp? or did everything look fine and the problem could be far more facile?
<jacquesmerde> mpq, you dropped your laptop off the top of a building?
<mpq> no
<mpq> I spent three hours trying to install a game
<mpq> and it waited until everything was registered before it told me the graphics card was incompatible
<mpq> so I am pissed
<mpq> and I realized that my laptop is not a gaming machine
<tweek> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom0 file.iso would this burn an iso image and be bootable?
<mpq> so there's no reason to keep windoze on it
<oz> andy: dont' believe it - it's messing with your head.
<mpq> but I have a snag
<mjr> tweek, if file.iso is bootable :)
<mpq> does anyone know if it's at all possible to run the sims 2 in anything other than xp?
<jdub> jacquesmerde: no, just status
<jacquesmerde> jdub. no? which no? what do you mean just status?
<oz> andy: when you do su use "su -". that will put you in su mode with your path's set.
<jdub> jacquesmerde: it's nothing wrong, polypaudio is just noisy about status atm
<jacquesmerde> jdub...is polypaudio noisy about status with EVERYone?
<zeuclas> mpq: try using an emulator if you want to play games
<fsc> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=139690&cid=11697093
<zeuclas> like wine or something
<jdub> jacquesmerde: at the moment, yes
<robodex> ...I came on to ask something, and then suddenly the problem went away
<jacquesmerde> jdub, since we cant determine anything wrong, and since our fiddling seems to have disabled sound volume, and i only installed this distro a few hours ago....recommend a fresh array4 install? or go back to a warty install where i have plenty of sound?
<jdub> jacquesmerde: we have determined that it's not polypaudio
<jdub> jacquesmerde: you can successfully play sounds, you just can't hear them atm
<pfefferkeks> hi, can someone tell me the pakename to remove gnome?
<jacquesmerde> thats like saying you can chew perfectly, but unfortunately you dont have a stomach
<fsc> i get gnome sounds, but still can't play mp3s
<biatche> A laptop, a floppy, an external cdrom (usb), 3 boot options: floppy,cdrom,hd. Is there a way i can get ubuntu installed?
<zeuclas> use mp3blaster then
<andy> i dont know whats worse..trying to get nvidia driver installed in warty or trying to install gentoo
<zeuclas> it plays mp3 very well
<jacquesmerde> jdub...thats it, i'm gonna reinstall. heads i reinstall array4, tails i reinstall warty
<zeuclas> works perfectly on gnome
<oz>   bye all
<biatche> So.........
<biatche> is cdrom the only option available........
<jacquesmerde> biatche, can you boot of a usb cdrom?
<biatche> no
<biatche> else i would
<jacquesmerde> biatche, so what are you going to do?
<jacquesmerde> my laptop has a cdrom drive that you have to take the floppy out to put in, and you certainly cant boot from it, so i'm more screwed than you
<edulix> hey
<edulix> anyone having problems with jabber servers?
<realist_> hello, i was adviced to install ubuntu on my old laptop, is ubuntu light-weight for old hardware ?
<biatche> So....... and well................. what do i do now... haha.
<jacquesmerde> how much ram you got realist_?
<realist_> 64MB and a pentium2 300 Mhz
<hikaru79> I've run Ubuntu on worse; you're me OK
<hikaru79> *you'll be
<^della^> r irc.le.lt
<realist_> i am running mandrake 10 with KDE 3 now and its horrible
<biatche> so anyone got a clue how to install ubuntu onto a laptop with usb cdrom, without that as a boot option however....
<mjr> realist_, I'd perhaps install xfce4 instead of gnome after the base install
<mjr> that 64 megs of RAM is somewhat little
<realist_> so ur saying, i remove kde and put xfce4 instead ?
<mjr> well, what I was saying was install ubuntu, then install xfce4 and use it instead of gnome, but that probably works too ;)
<pppinguin> Hi, I want to begin and say, I just tried out unbuntu linux, and it's great, I realy like it, solid feeling(Niiiice packet manager), fast, and with gnooome(don't you just hate kde's plottering things, they are everywhere, everrrywhere) :;)), but I have a problem, i'm trying to setup NFS, and I always get connection refused by portmapper.. this is my setup so far:
<pppinguin> /etc/hosts.allow
<pppinguin> portmap: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> lockd: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> rquotad: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> mountd: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> statd: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> /etc/exports
<pppinguin> /home/nfs_share 198.168.0.(rw,ro,sync,insecure)
<pppinguin> /home/nfs_share 127.0.0.1(rw,ro,sync,insecure)
<pppinguin> sorry for spam ;(
<pppinguin> :)
<hagrid> Try rpc2portmap: ALL : allow ??
<raghu> any shorewall experts
<hagrid> (without the question marks at the end)
<raghu> any shorewall experts?
<shock> not me
<selinium_> hi all, how do you copy directories using the terminal?
<selinium_> ALso cheers to all those that helped me mounting the windows directory
<Ribs> selinium_: man cp
<Jeremy_D> hello all
<Jeremy_D> hows everyone
<selinium_> Ribs: I am using this command but it omits the source directory : sudo cp /media/windows/swamp/www /var/www
<Ribs> try with the -r switch
<selinium_> hi Jeremy_D
<LinuxJones> morning Jeremy_D
<Jeremy_D> hello howdy :D
<selinium_> Ribs: it seems to be doing something! :)
<Jeremy_D> gosh i wish i could figure out these silly themes lol
<tsjubu> yesterday a lot of people had had prob to loggin
<tsjubu> is that fix now
<tsjubu> th?
<tsjubu> ?
<tsjubu> is that fixed now?
<Cerbeertje> Jeremy_D, what themes ;)
<jdub> tsjubu: it was a bug in libesd0
<jdub> tsjubu: if you've upgraded that recently, you should be fine
<Jeremy_D> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/778/
<tsjubu> ok thx
<Cerbeertje> Jeremy_D, how to install them you mean right? Take a look here http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Jeremy_D> yeah im trying to install them :P
<Cerbeertje> but it is not working?
<Jeremy_D> omg! it worked thank you so freaking much!!!!
<Jeremy_D> shite that is awesome
<Cerbeertje> lol
<Cerbeertje> i actually helped someone :)
<Jeremy_D> heck yeah
<Jeremy_D> awesome
<Cerbeertje> i'm just using linux for 2 days
<Cerbeertje> ::)
<selinium_> Cheers Ribs, it worked a treat!
<Jeremy_D> i was trying to install the wrong thing, in the wrong place... like i was trying to install an application theme in a windows border thingo
<selinium_> what is the terminal command to move a file, please! I too have been using linux for two days!
<Tomcat_> selinium_: mv
<selinium_> Cheers Tomcat
<Tomcat_> :>
<Cerbeertje> i make those mistakes all the time Jeremy_D
<selinium_> While i am at it, what is the terminal command for delete file!
<Cerbeertje> my last stupid mistake was
<Cerbeertje> installing something manually
<Cerbeertje> and it was in apt-get list
<Cerbeertje> ;)
<Jeremy_D> .l.
<Jeremy_D> lol
<selinium_> Tomcat_ While i am at it, what is the terminal command for delete file!
<wdh> does anyone have any experience with the update manager not updating when i tell it to? It notifies me of the available updates nicely, but i cannot install them directly through the update manager..
<Cerbeertje> selinium_, it is $rm "filename"
<Cerbeertje> i think ;)
<selinium_> thanx Cerbeertje!
<Cerbeertje> np ;)
<Jeremy_D> i am so excited about this, windows has nothing as supreme as the customisations this has
<Jeremy_D> wow
<Jeremy_D> to get these sort of features you must pay companies outrageous amounts just to change icons and things badly
<jdub> Jeremy_D: ;)
<Jeremy_D> gosh i am on a mission now to make it look like a mac hahaha
<njan> Jeremy_D, welcome to the world of Free Software :)
<Cerbeertje> :)
<Jeremy_D> ive been using linux for almost two years, i just only recently started using it seriously and only recently have i made progress in understanding..
<Cerbeertje> yeah you can make it look pretty cool
<Jeremy_D> my first attempts were just experimenting/trying out
<Jeremy_D> yeah pretty awesome
<Cerbeertje> i just threw my windows partition away
<Cerbeertje> :)
<haggai> pppinguin: edit /etc/default/portmap and add your network address
<Jeremy_D> i can now point out features that ubuntu has over windows xp
<Jeremy_D> you know what i dont understand is, how can small groups, doing trades of code can make more progress than a huge company like microsoft
<Jeremy_D> they are their own worst enemy
<Cerbeertje> http://www.dnaresearch.com.au/images/linux/dual_head_3200x1200_2.jpg
<Cerbeertje> how the hell do you make that thing with disk status load etc... appear?
<Get> Anyone here that uses mathematica in ubuntu horay?
<Get> hoary*
* Beertje|GONE is away: Ik ben bezig
<Zotnix> Beertje|GONE, the thin on the left?
<Zotnix> Ah... okay
<Beertje|GONE> yes Zotnix
<Zotnix> grekllm
<aplsin> bash: make-kpkg: command not found
<aplsin> what do i need to install to get make-kpkg?
<tezza> i upgraded to hoary and my whole system is fux0red ;o(
<aplsin> tezza, well hoary IS beta :D
<jdub> aplsin: kernel-package
<spiral> aplsin: apt-file search is quite usefull
<tezza> i was told it was pretty stable
<pppinguin> haggai, hmm, thanks, trying your things, havn't succeded so far, just checking syntax, and such it accepts, (-i x.x.x.x/24 or x.x.x or -i x.x.x.x), (can't find anyywhere what that -i does, but I think it is inteference... anyway, thx, for suggestion, still trying :)
<aplsin> spiral, bash: apt-file: command not found :D
<spiral> aplsin: apt-get install apt-file
<pfefferkeks> hi
<aplsin> spiral, thanx :)
<Zotnix> Oops
<Zotnix> gkrellm
<pfefferkeks> in debian I have the tool modconf, is there anything with the same funktion onder ubuntu?
<Zotnix> I can never spell it right
<CarlK> modprobe snd-es18xx erros with "ESS AudioDrive ES18xx soundcard not found or device busy"
<phill``> hi, is anyone here running 5.04-array 4 (xorg) with ati binary drivers?
<CarlK> my guess is it isnt found because of a missing modules.conf parameter or something
<Zotnix> CarlK, did you see if anything is using your sound device?
<pppinguin> haggai, tried your things, in all sort of combination's, did not succed.. one of the odd thigns are is that I succed to mount it locally, on the ubuntu dist, but I fail with gentoo/mac os x, and all other in my network.. I still get Rpc connection refused.
<deki_> hallo all
<CarlK> Zotnix - how would i check?
<deki_> where to get recent hoary package repositories
<Zotnix> CarlK, lsof /dev/dsp
<Nermal> how do I get himem support enabled in the ubuntu kernel ?
<Nermal> is there a kernel parameter I can pass ?
<SiRrUs> good morning guys
<phill``> hi
<Jeremy_D> SiRrUs, good morning!@
* SiRrUs thinks that maybe the tpic of the channel should be changed to say that array-5 is out
<SiRrUs> topic even
<deki_> i have big problems with performance of the system
<deki_> the windows are drawed with delays from up to bottom
<deki_> on the mandrake 10.1 with 2.6.3 kernel there are no such things
<Jeremy_D> its actually like almost 11PM in OZ
<deki_> i think that it is a preemption kernel
<deki_> how to switch a preemption off?
<SiRrUs> thurs?
<deki_> or can you give me some tips how to builg and INTEGRATE vanilla kernel into ubuntu?
<bob2> deki_: I really doubt it's the problem
<bob2> if your kernel is a bottleneck, file a bug
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<SiRrUs> hello da_bon_bon
<deki_> bob2, oh really?
<deki_> bob2, lol
<rat3idea> Hey everyone, I got a question about getting video out on a laptop working
<da_bon_bon> brb. need to logout and back in.
<deki_> bob2, and how should i know wht is wrong with it?
<deki_> bob2, when i load mandrake kernel with ubuntu everything works just fine
<SiRrUs> deki_ mandrake 10.1 was the slowest for me
<deki_> SiRrUs, i am talking about mandrake 10.0
<deki_> not 10.1
<Zotnix> SiRrUs, heh, was the fastest for me.
<deki_> SiRrUs, with kernel 2.6.3
<deki_> now i have kernel 2.6.10-3-k7 with all the stupid patches which perverted it from vanilla
<rat3idea> I have the intel 82855 integrated graphics card and was wondering if there was any way to get the video out working with the liveCD
<SiRrUs> deki_ and 10.0 is even slower
<deki_> SiRrUs, i have exotic hardware
<deki_> SiRrUs, then ubuntu is much more slower
<lonewolff> does anyone know why sound would just stop working after turning a machine off/on ?
<deki_> SiRrUs, look
<deki_> SiRrUs, i can see how it draws windows even with nvidia driver enabled!
<deki_> and hardware accel
<deki_> ok
<SiRrUs> deki_ then why not just use Mandrake???
<deki_> i will solve this problem myself, another question: what is the default burning app for ubuntu
<deki_> SiRrUs, i will do it maybe
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<bob2> deki_: then file a bug saying that
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon hello
<bob2> deki_: you know of every patch the ubuntu kernel team has applied and you know that every one is "stupid"?
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: now, sound is ok.
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: here ?
<deki_> bob2, all patches are not nescesarry
<shock> hmpf - I got trouble with this polypaudio crap
<SiRrUs> yep
<shock> *grml*
<tweek> whats a good place for lexmark drivers =\
<LinuxJones> Ubuntu Hoary review for anybody interested >> http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=3475
<da_bon_bon> shock: wait, i got a link..
<deki_> bob2, i have got an experience that vanilla kernel runs much better as the kernel with 1000 patches in it!
<deki_> bob2, i am using linux long enough to state that
<shock> anything would be nice
<bob2> deki_: then file a bug
<shock> I tried the stuff in the forums to no avail
<bob2> deki_: but you're obviously wrong saying they are "stupid"
<deki_> bob2, are you a robot?
<shock> rhythmbox would only work if I select alsa as output
<deki_> bob2, they are not stupid
<deki_> bob2, but bloared
<deki_> ted
<bob2> deki_: are you making unsubstantiated claims because you're annoyed?
<deki_> bob2, what should i complain about?
<deki_> bob2, i will try another kernels
<bob2> deki_: you seem to think it's slower
<deki_> bob2, and then when i found out what causes the slowdown i will fil a bug , ok?
<da_bon_bon> shock: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, read it... it was not a good review (it wasn't trying to be objective at all)
<deki_> bob2, sure
<shock> thx, will check that out
<deki_> bob2, it is visually slower
<da_bon_bon> sure, np
<bob2> "visually" sounds awfully subjective
<deki_> bob2, when you look at windows, they apper from bottom to down
<bob2> that doesn't sound like a kernel issue
<deki_> bob2, you can see how the window is slowly drowed
<bob2> unless DRI somehow got disabled
<njan> deki_, that doesn't sound like a kernel issue at all.
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, yeah but it had some valid points like the color/naming schemes :D
<shock> <da_bon_bon> --- tried that allready - wont work
<deki_> njan, what can it be then?
<deki_> i think it is preemption issue
<da_bon_bon> shock: ok. worked for me.
<shock> :(
<deki_> cause when i am beeing root
<shock> hm
<deki_> it works much quicker
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, actually that is what I was referring to.
<deki_> cause it don't get preempted
<njan> deki_, that clearly demonstrates it isn't a kernel issue
<deki_> i think the x server gets preempted
<da_bon_bon> but bloody polyp / esd daemon dies after some time, and i need to logout and back in!
<deki_> njan, rofl
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, one that could be changed very easily and one that doesn't have any bearing on whether the system is good or not.
<bob2> deki_: if it works better when you're root, then it is absolutely not a preemption issue
<deki_> njan, what clearity of permissions??!!!
<deki_> bob2, it is
<deki_> bob2, there is not preemption for root
<njan> deki_, try moving your home directory and replacing it with an empty folder, log off/on as you
<bob2> no
<njan> deki_, I virtually guarantee you the slowdown will have gone.
<bob2> you're wrong in this case, sorry
<deki_> njan, what ? there is nothing in there
<bob2> the kernel scheduler doesn't know or care what your uid is
<deki_> bob2, what can it be then?
<deki_> bob2, sure it does
<shock> Feb 17 14:11:24 localhost polypaudio[17410] : Module load failed. Module load failed.
<shock> :(
<deki_> bob2, there is different queue for root processes
<njan> deki_, there are all of your gnome and gconf configurations in there. If you're having slowdown in gnome, that's almost certainly the issue.
<deki_> bob2, i read some articles on it
<bob2> deki_: no, there's not
<bob2> deki_: unless you can point me at a section of code...
<deki_> bob2, yes there it is
<deki_> bob2, ok i will spent hours sutdiing the code
<bob2> deki_: and which file should I look at?
<bob2> or are you guessing?
<bob2> url for the "article" then.
<deki_> bob2, rofl
<deki_> bob2, www.linux-magazine.de
<CarlK> hoary - when I run shutdown, aimixer tries to run about 15 times... anyone know whats going on?
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, The person who wrote it was obviously a KDE user.
<deki_> bob2, i will send it to you , ok ?
<deki_> bob2, give me your email address or similar
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: wrote what ? the hoary array4 review on madpenguin ?
<bob2> deki_: no, show my the URL.
<deki_> bob2, why the fuck i get no slowdown when i you mandrakes kernel
<deki_> bob2, it is a magazine
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, yeah
<deki_> bob2, which is printed
<pppinguin> Someone successfully setup NFSD, and other machines?.. got some settings to flood, and dont wish to spam the channel ^^
<deki_> bob2, it is not in internet
<da_bon_bon> linuxboy: that was /such/ a biased review.
<Zotnix> LinuxJones, yeah. It is a sad day when a desktop manager specific distro gets a bad review because it uses a certain desktop manager
<bob2> deki_: there are lots of differences between mandrake and ubunt kernels
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, he seemed pretty happy once he added the universe repo tho :D
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: ubuntu is not for fools who dont read - he shouldve reaad that kde is in unuiverse, befor crying out loud
<deki_> bob2, sure sure
<bob2> deki_: I think it's highly premature to jump on one option which you don't seem to know much about
<Zotnix> Maybe I should write a bad review for SimpleMephis because it defaults to KDE
<deki_> bob2, it is vanilla
<bob2> deki_: please file a bug if you think this is an issue
<deki_> bob2, sure and you know everything
<deki_> bob2, what should i write in a bug?
<deki_> bob2, you crazy idiot
<bob2> deki_: no, I don't know anything
<bob2> I don't much about kernel stuff at all
<da_bon_bon> the ubuntu kernels are in what way different from vanilla ?
<bob2> but I'm 99% sure there is not a special schedulaer queue for uid 0
<deki_> bob2, i go to ubuntu-devel
<bob2> deki_: no, file a bug
<bob2> this is not a development issue
<deki_> bob2, about what?
<deki_> it is and fuck you
* Zotnix claps.
<LinuxJones> That's nice
<Zotnix> bob2, wow, you sure have patience.
<bob2> charming
<SiRrUs> must be to early in the moring for him
<pppinguin> it all went quiet now, mind if I spam my settings here on nfsd, or could someone join #flood at take a look at it?
<da_bon_bon> ah, array5 is out ? 3 days late :P
<SiRrUs> bob2 you handled that very well
<SiRrUs> 3days late?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no, milestons are aiming for wednesdays
<bob2> heh, thanks
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon you said your sound shuts down after awhile and you have to log back in?
<da_bon_bon> anyone using OOo2 (1.9) can tell me whether its worth the 69mb download or no ?
<SiRrUs> bob2 yw
* Nermal hands bob2 a donut
<shock> g.r.e.a.t. ... ESD wont work nomore... alsasink or osssink seem to work :/
<CarlK> da_bon_bon - you got Bit Torrent and a fast connection?
<aplsin> how do i change the bakcground-colour in xchat?
<shock> but only one app at a time
<da_bon_bon> how do i reinstall packages using apt-get or dpkg ?
<CarlK> I got OO 1.9 in 7min
<shock> <aplsin> settings->preferences->colors
<LinuxJones> aplsin,  settings >> interface >> colors
<shock> haha - i was faster and more precise
<shock> :P
<LinuxJones> shock, you are the man !!
<LinuxJones> :D
<shock> no - i have no sound... no sound = no man
<shock> *grml*
* Zotnix thinks his stomach goes grml when hungry.
<Zotnix> never heard a person do it.
<shock> localhost polypaudio[17712] : Module load failed. <---- can anyone hint me to a clue?
<Nermal> anyone know how to enable 4gb himem support in the ubuntu kernel ?
<pppinguin> Ok, I post my settings here, cause then maybe someone notice something wrong, but it's abit floody, bu it's pretty quiet here, now, i'm sure you all dont mind ^^^^
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<pppinguin> /etc/default/portmap
<pppinguin> ARGS=?-i 192.168.0.1 (nfsd eth0 ip)
<pppinguin> /etc/exports
<pppinguin> /home/nfs_share 192.168.0.(rw,ro,sync,insecure)
<pppinguin> /home/nfs_share 127.0.0.1(rw,ro,sync,insecure)
<pppinguin> (192.168.0. is the subnet of the network, no firewall in between..)
<pppinguin> /etc/hosts.allow
<pppinguin> /etc/default/portmap
<pppinguin> ARGS=?-i 192.168.0.1 (ip on the eth0..)
<da_bon_bon> can anyopne suggest nice GRUB ubuntu-based splash for hoary ?
<pppinguin> /etc/exports
<pppinguin> portmap: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> rpc2portmap: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> lockd: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> rquotad: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> mountd: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> statd: ALL : allow
<pppinguin> thats it
<LinuxJones> lol
<SiRrUs> :)
* Nermal sighs
<da_bon_bon> whats so funny ?
<haggai> da_bon_bon: you asked about downloading OOo2.  If you've not got much bandwidth wait until 1.9.76 hits the archive
<pppinguin> oh and I by the way, I forgot to post what I get for error msg, I get RPC- connection refused.
<pppinguin> and on the local computer it works..
<pppinguin> to mount that is :)
<haggai> pppinguin: I'm just firing up my laptop where I have it working
<pppinguin> great, great :)
<dtygel> hi folks.
<da_bon_bon> haggai: thats how many days wait ?
<dtygel> I need some help: just started ubuntu. A new ubuntu user!
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, did you allow portmap to listen on your network ?
<da_bon_bon> also, is it ok to add the warty java reps. in hoary sources ?
<haggai> da_bon_bon: depends on whether it builds.  It's currently building the 4th attempt
<pppinguin> Linux notice the -i 192.168.0.1, it's my eth0 ip, so I think it could be listning..
<haggai> pppinguin: ah, I just commented it out :)
<haggai> #ARGS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<pppinguin> hmm, I've tried that already, but I try again.
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, no did you edit the portmap configuration file
<pppinguin> LinuxJones, which?
<haggai> pppinguin: and then /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<pppinguin> ye, I do restart all my services, before, I try.. to be sure.
<dtygel> hi: could anyone help me? 3 questions...
<pppinguin> :q
<pppinguin> oops
<LinuxJones> dtygel, just ask :)
<da_bon_bon> can anyopne suggest nice GRUB ubuntu-based splash for hoary ?
<pppinguin> LinuxJones, which portmap conf file are you refearing to?
<pppinguin> haggai, didn't work :(
<dtygel> question #1: I have an old monitor, and want do set it 800x600. I did it in the configuration of gnome, but the icons are too big. Is there anything to do to make them smaller?
<pppinguin> still same error..
<e-Jah> lut
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, /etc/default/portmap
<pppinguin> LinuxJones Yes...
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, haggai already pointed out what to do
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, did it work ?
<pppinguin> nope
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, what service are you running again ?
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, nfs ?
<pppinguin> ye
<dtygel> question#2 (very easy and stupid!) I've just installed ubuntu: i'm using it right now. The install process only asked me a login and password for normal user. What is the default password for the root?
<Shimonn> hi, my network card doesn't work with ubuntu. the configuration is 100% correct. is posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9860 but it's still unsolved
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, did you see the nfs hoto on the wiki ?
<Phreakazoid> dtygel, there is none, you do root activities by putting "sudo " before the command, then typing your own password
<pppinguin> yes, I followed it didnt work
<pppinguin> I can mount it locally, but not when I try on antoher comp in my network
<pppinguin> and I do not have a firewall
<beezly> pppinguin: is the other machine running ubuntu?
<pppinguin> no.. gentoo / mac ox x
<pppinguin> os x
<dtygel> thank you phreakazoid! so it's the same password as the one I set in the beginning: ok!
<CarlK> dtygel - not really.
<Nermal> dtygel, you can get root by doing sudo su but it's rarely needed
<beezly> pppinguin: and what happens when you try to mount froma nother machine?
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, your sure you ahve the server names correct when trying to mount ?
<pppinguin> RPC - connection refused.
<pppinguin> LinuxJones yes, I mount after ip
<CarlK> dtygel - your pw is your pw, the one you set for your account.  that is the pw that sudo wants
<dtygel> question #3 (difficult one): this question has to do with configuring a small network using samba. I think it would be best to talk to someone by IM? (this chat is quite busy right now)
<Shimonn> my network works with MandrakeMove, Debian Woody, Ubuntu LiveCD ; but not with Gentoo LiveCD, Knoppix, Ubuntu ...
<dtygel> Thanks Nermal. I got it;)
<CarlK> dtygel - the missing key is that your username was added to /etc/sudoers
<beezly> pppinguin: can you do rpcinfo -p on your nfs server?
<pppinguin> here's whole line, just noticed i didn't mention something...
<pppinguin> beezly same thing, hang on, i'll give you whole line
<Nermal> Shimonn, boot with pci=noacpi noapic ?
<LinuxJones> dtygel, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Shimonn> Nermal: with Ubunut ? how to do this ?
<dtygel> linuxjones: I'll check the link: thank you very much!
<Nermal> Shimonn, either edit it at the grub stage by hitting "e" and editing the kernel line in grub
<LinuxJones> dtygel, GL :)
<Nermal> or add the two to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<binks> is it safe at the mo to upgrade to hoary
<Shimonn> as it ? "linux pci=noacpi noapic"
<Nermal> um
<Nermal> kind of
<dtygel> folks: I tried to "su" using the same password as the one I gave before. It didn't work!
<pppinguin> when I do rpcinfo -p <nsfd server>.. rpcinfo: can't contact oprtmapper: RPC: remote system error - connection refused, when mount: RPC: remote system error - connection refused.
<fsc> i upgraded to xorg last night, but noticed just now that x-window-system-core wants to upgrade from 4.3.0 to 6.8.1. so what's going on there. how come that wasn't a dependency when i upgraded to xorg?
<binks> sudo instead of su
<SiRrUs> dtygel sudo
<Nermal> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-2-386 root=/dev/hda2 pci=noacpi noapic
<Nermal> for example
<da_bon_bon> how is esd vs. alsa vs. polypaudio /?
<beezly> pppinguin: ok, but it works if you run it from the server itself?
<Nermal> dtygel, it won't
<pppinguin> beezly yes
<Nermal> su is to gain root
<Nermal> root account is disabled
<SiRrUs> unless you set it up
<beezly> pppinguin: do you have an /etc/default/portmap?
<Nermal> sudo su just runs su as root so it won't ask for a password
<beezly> on the server
<pppinguin> beezly yes, i've uncommented it.
<pppinguin> the -i 127.0.0.1
<beezly> the -i blahblah
<Shimonn> i fact the network seems to be up. i can *send* data, but not *receive* anything
<beezly> did you restart portmap and nfs-kernel-server after that?
<pppinguin> yes
<LinuxJones> pppinguin, you restarted networking and services ?
<pppinguin> yes..
<beezly> pppinguin: just try it once more, make sure you stop nfs-kernel-server first, then portmap, then restart portmap, then nfs-kernel-server
<pppinguin> #/bin/sh
<pppinguin> sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<pppinguin> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pppinguin> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<pppinguin> sudo mount -t nfs 127.0.0.1:/home/nfs_share /mnt/tmp
<pppinguin> I do that all time, to verify it ;)
<beezly> pppinguin: that won't work
<pppinguin> which?
<pppinguin> (trying stop)
<dtygel> ok: so there is no "root" account. thank you.
<dtygel> how about the 800x600 stuff: make icons smaller? does someone has a hint?
<beezly> make sure you stop portmapper, then nfs, then restart portmap, then nfs
<da_bon_bon> hey, hoary doesnt automagically dtect the mirror closest and fastest and download :(
<fsc> da_bon_bon, i was getting 300kB+ on my upgrade to hoary the other night
<oly> hi i have managed to mess up xorg a bit :p
<oly> i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<da_bon_bon> fsc: i was getting 11-13kbps when updating to haoart
<pppinguin> Still not working, Connection Refused, on remote computer.
<beezly> pppinguin: has that helped?
<rubixXx> whats up all
<pppinguin> beezly no ^^
<da_bon_bon> how do i set apt to automagically discover the nearest & fastest mirror ?
<beezly> pppinguin: bugger
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon are you asking about the mirrors for the install cds?
<pppinguin> haggai, did you get nfsd with only ubuntu' comp's or you able to access it with others too?
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, you need apt-spy
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, I dunno if it can be made to work with ubuntu tho
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: no, the apt mirrors
<da_bon_bon> the mirrors wiki page on ubuntu says that hoary users have that facility
<shock> narf
<shock> now this sound issue is something i would have loved not to have!
<shock> *grml*
<pppinguin> someone running nfsd with other comp's then only ubuntu's ?
<shock> at least alsa and oss sinks seem to be working
<beezly> pppinguin: i am
<pppinguin> and ubuntu is the nfsd?
<beezly> pppinguin: yes
<pppinguin> hmm, did you do anything out of the ordinary, to get it to work?
<beezly> pppinguin: nothing at all it "just worked"
<pppinguin> cause I only get that RPC - connection, refused..
<beezly> pppinguin: ah, hold on...
<beezly> pppinguin: I'm rememebering something about OS X
<pppinguin> Hmm.. I get it from my gentoo / ppc, aswell.. so it is a larger issue, i think
<xiximkopp> hi there. i updated my hoary yesterday. now it uses polypaudio instead of esd. but it doesnt work anymore... i cant use esd or alsa as gstreamer backend... and when i run polypaudio from cli, i get this message: 'main.c: read() failed: No such file or directory'. any suggestions?
<beezly> oh right, that doesn't sound like the problem I was thinking of
<stvn> xiximkopp: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6582 <- like that?
<shock> <xiximkopp> -- wanna join my club?
<shock> same problem here
* stvn thinks it is time to add the polypaudio problem to the topic
<beezly> stvn: they ought to search bugzilla first, but nevermind :(
<stvn> beezly: true
<xiximkopp> thanks
<xiximkopp> anybody know the current progress on usplash?
<JustinChrist> namaste! I just wanted to say how happy i am with ubuntu...it's the only linux distro that i've been able to get to work completely...including sound/wi-fi on my dell latitude....
<JustinChrist> not even distros that i payed for, including mandrake, fedora, suse, linspire, xandros....just to name a few.....thanks for a wonderful distro ;)
<shock> hm... that polyaudio issue seems to be powerpc related :/
<pussfeller> how was linspire
<xiximkopp> is an alsa guru among you?
<shock> alsa ?
<shock> i hate alsa!
<stvn> shock: update the bugreport with an x86 report ;)
<shock> never got it to work the way i wanted back on my thinkpad 770
<CarlK> xiximkopp - I am collecting sound card problems - what you got?
<xiximkopp> lol, me too
<shock> I am on powerpc
<shock> I was acutally pretty happy with esd
<shock> worked out-of-the-box on this powerbook
<shock> i was really impressed when greeted by gnome-startup sounds
<shock> but now.... back to osssink
<shock> *sigh*
<CarlK> worked out of the box for a toshiba 2600
<xiximkopp> i have an via8237 sound chip integretated on my mainboard. cant get that stupid mixer working... i heard theres an softvol plugin in 1.0.8 but i couldnt set it up...
<CarlK> even with a dlink 650 mystry wifi card
<Babbage> Hi all, does anyone think they can point me in the right direction of help for my PPC installation that I can't complete ?
<shock> ask me =)
<shock> whats the problem Babbage?
<Babbage> First, I'm a newb : )  -so that's likely part the prob at least !
<shock> and the real problem ?
<CarlK> xiximkopp - might want to read through all the notes: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=.&chip=VIA82C686%2C+VIA8233%2C+VIA8233A%2C+VIA8235&module=via82xx
<CarlK> I got tired of reading ;)
<Babbage> The install stalled with error related to /sbin/ini:429, corrected, I believe, by following directions on forum by 'Random JuJu' editing 'loadmodules' file in boot ramdisk
<Semt-X> Sooo
<SiRrUs> hmm everything works with array5
<Semt-X> A working support channel, heaven
<Babbage> Now when I reboot after part 1 of install I get an errorcat: proc/sys/kernel/real-root-dev: no such file or directory & so on & so forth
<Babbage> I'm on PPC G4 machine BTW.
<xiximkopp> CarlK, nope, no fix for my volume problem
<CarlK> xiximkopp - rats
<Semt-X> So, anyone have any solutions to get X to ignore my onboard RagePro and to use my PCI Voodoo3 3k?
<xiximkopp> CarlK, yep
<xiximkopp> CarlK, u dont know how to set up the softvol plugin?
<shock> ximimkopp - I am running OSS as default sink now - at least my movies and rhythmbox have sound again
<shock> should do untill the update comes
<CarlK> xiximkopp - sorry, I am still at step one: get the module to load
<xiximkopp> CarlK, which one?
<evarlast> shock: ALSA is prefered if you can use it.
<CarlK> modprobe snd-es18xx erros with "ESS AudioDrive ES18xx soundcard not found or device busy"
<shock> why?
<CarlK> dmesg shows "input: PC Speaker" - should that worry me?
<evarlast> shock: OSS is depricated.  ALSA is more feature rich.
<xiximkopp> CarlK, maybe ur ubuntu is as stupid as mine and loads also oss modules... i deleted them and made an depmod...
<evarlast> shock: that said, your OSS usage is probably emulated by ALSA, so it is not a big deal.
<shock> the only feature I want from my sound-system is: u guessed right - SOUND :)
<shock> indeed
<CarlK> I could go for a simple beep too
<shock> lol
<xiximkopp> sry should be alsa and oss
<evarlast> shock: one thing that ALSA MAY give you that OSS may not is hardware mixing.  So you can play 2 sounds at once.
<CarlK>  /usr/bin/speaker-test  wont even run
<Semt-X> pc speaker is quite capable of playing wave
<evarlast> Semt-X: there used to be OSS drivers for it even!  But PC speaker has never played it even remotely well.
<Semt-X> true
<CarlK> apparently mine is being used as a mike - guessing it is being used to spy on me
<Semt-X> I still recall norton commander playing 5mb wave files through pc speaker
* CarlK puts another layer of tin foil over his head
<Semt-X> But since I seem to have the attention... ;)
<Semt-X> How will Xconfig not use my onboard ati ragepro
<Semt-X> and instead use my v3 3k
<Semt-X> I know debian dont really like having multiple videocard in a system and all
<evarlast> Semt-X: AFAIK there aren't any good "automatic" configuration tools for multiple video cards.
<flosch> hi
<Semt-X> evarlast, i know, but it's also quite tough to find -any- info on the subject
<Semt-X> I do not fear manually editing files
<evarlast> Semt-X: you best solution will be to manually configure the xorg/XFree file.
<Semt-X> ;)^^^^
<evarlast> Semt-X: I have done it.  I can help.
<Semt-X> http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/ban_gx1/specs.htm
<Semt-X> Thats my box
<Semt-X> the 400celeron version, X will not ignore the ati onboard
<evarlast> Semt-X: you have add in voodoo3-3k?
<Semt-X> PCI, yes
<Semt-X> but xconfig just keeps on trying to use the ati
<Semt-X> and disabling the ati via bios is a no-no
<CarlK> how do I turn off ipV6?
<evarlast> Semt-X: (somewhat) easy fix.
<Semt-X> evarlast, for the chap who knows;)
<evarlast> Semt-X: xorg or XFree86?
<Semt-X> xf86
<evarlast> CarlK: for i in `/sbin/ifconfig | grep '^\w' | awk '{print $1}'` ; do /sbin/ifconfig $i|grep inet6|awk '{print $3}'| xargs sudo /sbin/ifconfig $i del ; done
<bob2> haha
<bob2> ew
<CarlK> in fact, I have a buch of modules loaded that I dont need: ipv6, usb, floppy, parport_pc... what loads them?
<CarlK> evarlast - thanks...
<evarlast> CarlK: unless you have only TINY amounts of memory, don't worry about those modules.
<evarlast> Semt-X: edit your XF86Config file, and in your "device" section, change driver from "ati" to "tdfx"
<CarlK> evarlast - 80 meg.. not "tiny", but just clogging up dmsg and logs and stuff
<Semt-X> the thing is, i used the config prog to generate a XF86Config file and already stated tdfx as the driver to use
<evarlast> CarlK: for floppy, parport, usb - it is probably hotplug or dbus seeing that you have a floppy, parport, usb and so it loads the modules to enable them.
<CarlK> evarlast - trying to figure out why modprobe snd-es18xx errors
<evarlast> Semt-X: its ok, don't trust the config program.
<evarlast> Semt-X: pastebin your XF86Config file even?
<Semt-X> well, i wish i had that box here, wich is the main problem
<Semt-X> its offline and about 30 minutes from where I am now
<CarlK> evarlast - but I dont have usb anywhere.  I can see floppy - even though the drive is removed (bay is used for CD)
<Semt-X> Wich makes getting support for it a real bitch
<Semt-X> But I will try as you suggested, thank you.
<evarlast> Semt-X: ah, also try "cat /proc/pci" and find the PCI ID for the card.
<evarlast> Semt-X: and add that PCI ID to the Driver section as well.
<Zotnix> Someone needs to invent a "sticking tongue out" emoticon that is mean.
<Zotnix> :-p   is just too... happy.
<Semt-X> >:P
<CarlK> cute
<Zotnix> Looks like an antelope is sticking his tongue out at me... in fun
<evarlast> Semt-X: or maybe "lspci" if /proc/pci isn't there.
<Semt-X> evarlast, another thing about that, the XF86Config file states tdfx as the driver to load.
<Semt-X> evarlast, but when startx runs, it still tries to use the ati card
<CarlK> >:(#)  (those are teath)
<Semt-X> Looks more like beaten up teeth
<CarlK> or a waffle
<Semt-X> har
<Semt-X> waffles are good
<Semt-X> evarlast, do you have any links to more resources about my 'troubles'
<Semt-X> the xf86 pages dont really have comprehensive info
<evarlast> Semt-X: use the BusID command... so add a line like :   BusID "0:0:3"
<Semt-X> I thought so
<evarlast> to your device section.
<Semt-X> BusID "bus-id"
<Semt-X> that one
<evarlast> where 0:0:3 is the ID from lspci output.
<evarlast> Semt-X: yup.
<Semt-X> OK
<Semt-X> Thanks
<evarlast> good luck.
<Semt-X> :)
<Semt-X> No luck required, just knowledge and a continuous power supply
<Semt-X> and maybe some coffee
<evarlast> Semt-X: excellent attitude.  Never limit yourself.
<Semt-X> Of course not.
<Semt-X> We are only at the beginning of our evolution
<Semt-X> But props to Ubuntu team though, its one fine distri
<CarlK> Semt-X - agreed
<Semt-X> Finally a debian wich is workable by people who do not think like 00011111110101011100
<evarlast> And is not 3 years between stable releases.
<bob2> that's pretty harsh and unfair
<bob2> since Debian is 1100 people
<Frederick> evarlast amem
<rubixXx> i prefer ubuntu to debian
<evarlast> bob2: I don't see it as harsh or unfair.  There are good project and there are poorly managed projects.  Debian seems to fall under the latter.
<evarlast> Ubuntu is proof that it can be done properly
<bob2> again, that's harsh and unfair
<bob2> also, wrong
<tsw> for a desktop.. I still prefer debian on server
<bob2> painting all 1100 DD's with one brush is pointless
<rubixXx> jus about any distro can run a good serverf
<rubixXx> its a nice desktop that gets tricky
<rubixXx> different users want different things out of their desktop, but in servers its all the same, you want a managable, fast, powerful server
<rubixXx> thats still secure
<tsw> its nice that ubuntu finds my soundcard correctly without any configuration from me, but still my main desktop is debian
<evarlast> bob2: Sorry, don't get me wrong.  I think debian is great, I'm using it right now.  I'm just saying there are certain points where debian is a failure.  Hopefully that will change soon.
<CarlK> huh why would  cat /proc/bus/pnp/escd take out my ssh connection?
<bob2> CarlK: are you using an ISA modem?
<rubixXx> that command will output text
<CarlK> bob2 - yup
<bob2> CarlK: playing with pnp while using a modem sounds like a bad idea
<bob2> it might reset the card or something
<CarlK> rubixXx - yup, and then my ssh session dropped, and I can't reconnect
<CarlK> the box is 2 steps away, so no biggie
<Semt-X> evarlast, debian suffers from<Semt-X> the xf86 pages dont really have comprehensive info
<Semt-X> <evarlast> Semt-X: use the BusID command... so add a line like :   BusID "0:0:3"
<Semt-X> <Semt-X> I thought so
<Semt-X> <evarlast> to your device section.
<Semt-X> <Semt-X> BusID "bus-id"
<Semt-X> <Semt-X> that one
<CarlK> just wondering what happened
<Semt-X> <evarlast> where 0:0:3 is the ID from lspci output.
<Semt-X> <evarlast> Semt-X: yup.
<Semt-X> <Semt-X> OK
<Semt-X> omg
<Semt-X> w t f
* Semt-X hides and apologizes
<Semt-X> lets clear clipboard
* encryptio pokes Semt-X 
<bob2> er
<bob2> leave busid blank
<bob2> as the help says
<CarlK> this deb 001 stuff should be taken to #politics or #religion or something... ;)
<Semt-X> haha
<Semt-X> #religion sounds great
<Semt-X> pupt some windoze fanatics in there too then
<Semt-X> -p
<Thom_Ubuntu> wtf
<io> I just switched from Gnome to XFCE and got myself in some keyboard trouble, ive got almost everything up and running now except the pipe key. <> works, but pipe wont, any ideas?
<tsw> and a dozen trolls
<evarlast> bob2: no, he should use BusID, because he has 2 cards, and he only wants to use 1, and without BusID, it is using the wrong card.
<Thom_Ubuntu> this is new
<bob2> ah
<Thom_Ubuntu> welcome to the world of Dell Semt-X
<CarlK> what is the first column of /proc/devices represent?
<evarlast> The Major
<Semt-X> Oh noes
<Semt-X> evil family on irc
<Semt-X> <Thom_Ubuntu> welcome to the world of Dell Semt-X  <- You have a Apple, case closed.
<Thom_Ubuntu> at least it works :)
<evarlast> Apple <3
* krism pwns Apple in front of evarlast.
<Semt-X> I like apples too
<Semt-X> For eating
<Semt-X> Jonagold are the best
<krism> iCrunch?
<Thom_Ubuntu> yippieee they uploaded a new sparc-installer mini.iso for ubuntu-sparc :
<Thom_Ubuntu> finally
<rubixXx> i hate macs
<rubixXx> they are dumb
<Semt-X> Finally
<Semt-X> someone who understand
<Semt-X> +s, I do not hate macs though
<Semt-X> I cannot hate mentally or physically challenged people either
<ebone> I hate "Mac-heads"
* Semt-X gazes at Thom_Ubuntu
<Thom_Ubuntu> rubixXx, dumb? i guess you may like to config. your machine all day long but i actually have a life as well :P
<krism> i can!
<rubixXx> Thom_Ubuntu): i used macs for 4 years in high school, i hate macs
<Semt-X> High school o
<L3th3M> hi somebody!
<rubixXx> Thom_Ubuntu): they ARE good for graphics work, but thats it
<evarlast> you need to drink the blue apple koolaide and turn to the dark side.
<Thom_Ubuntu> my ibook is my main machine :) its good for everything
<ebone> they are nice machines hardware wise.
<krism> rubixXx : shut your trap, no flamewars needed.
<beezly> rubixXx: you mean you hate Mac OS?
<ebone> there apostles are annoying as hell though.
<Semt-X> krism says the word
<ebone> the OS is nice too.
<evarlast> OSX is heaven.
<ebone> PC's are just as good for graphics nowadays as Macs.
<Semt-X> Every OS/Machine/Religion has its apostles
<beezly> blah blah
<Semt-X> They are to be ignored
<rubixXx> beezly): nope, i hate the little 1 button mouse, the wierd keyboard, the stupid monitors
<L3th3M> I have a problem with gnome; It doesn't work good
<L3th3M> This problem is new
<ebone> Semt-X: the Mac-heads are the most annoying zeolots ever ...
<rubixXx> i havn't used any new mac os though, so i cant' say nething for the OS
<Semt-X> ebone, not really.
<ebone> Semt-X: I think they are even more annoying than the Linux-heads
<evarlast> rubixXx: Get a MacMINI, it doesn't come with key, mouse, or display - so outfit it as you want - with a PC keyboard, a 5/7 button mouse and a display
<Semt-X> ebone, not really
<krism> ebone : *blinks*
* Semt-X looks at Thom_Ubuntu again ^_^
<krism> you're in a linux channel on IRC!
<Semt-X> haha
<ebone> I mean, the machines are nice ...
<ebone> but there users have ruined it for the rest of us.
<L3th3M> I upgraded ubuntu, but it wasn't solution
<Semt-X> This is not the place to start smashing Apples (or bashing for that matter)
<ebone> they are so self-satisfied and smug i cant stand it.
<bob2> or talking about random off-topic stuff
<bob2> ebone: that's nice, but off-topic
<Semt-X> ebone, buy a baseball bat and take them out.
<bob2> thanks!
<Semt-X> Please do not litter my logs
<ebone> Semt-X: like i said, the mahines are great !
<Semt-X> Are you finished?
<Thom_Ubuntu> you guys dont get it- osx is designed to be operated with one mouse button :) -other than that you can hook up any mouse you want-- ive got my 5-button trackball attached to it when its on my desk
<ebone> if i could just avoid all the users.
<bob2> thanks guys
<Semt-X> ebone, then put Thom_Ubuntu on ignore
<ebone> :)
<Thom_Ubuntu> hehe
<krism> hmm i need a script to trigger /ignore add as soon as someone starts talking about osx
<ebone> not all of em ...
<Semt-X> ooo
<ebone> but i'm sure you know what i mean.
<bob2> enough
<bob2> thanks
<Thom_Ubuntu> indeed
<krism> .ignore Semt-X all
<Semt-X> ebone, no I do not
<krism> damnit
<evarlast> Thom_Ubuntu: not really "designed"  I mean, the 2nd mouse button does a context menu nearly EVERYWHERE!  I had a powerbook, but I used it mostly with a std. 5 button(3+scroll) mouse.
<bob2> seriously, people
<Coily> can someone recommend a cpu temperature monitor OR a repository with emifreq and all of its dependencies?
<Semt-X> OK, lets close the fruit subject
<krism> i just ignored about half the channel.
<ebone> Semt-X: you don't get around much on the web i guess ...
<Semt-X> haha krischan
<Semt-X> krism even
<evarlast> ubuntu is so good that no one needs help, and there is nothing to say - so we have to be off topic ;)
<Semt-X> Semt-X, you should know
<Semt-X> er ebone
<Coily> anyone?
<ebone> there are Mac blogs and Mac sites that are just dripping with self-satisfaction and congratulations.
<Semt-X> I just do not like OS or machine bashing
<bob2> ebone: dude, enough
<Thom_Ubuntu> blablaall computers and os's rule, blabla they all have their downsides blahblah all have their zealots blahblah
<Semt-X> Its like saying one football club is better than the other one
<Thom_Ubuntu> there pacified
<Semt-X> totally obsolete discussions
<bob2> thank you
<rubixXx> perfect way to start ya day
<rubixXx> nice hot mug of ramen
<evarlast> sorry for OT.   Anyone know about mono 1.1.x on ubuntu?
<rubixXx> i wanna try the ramen from japan
<Semt-X> There, ignore is my friend
<Coily> repeating: can someone recommend a cpu temperature monitor OR a repository with emifreq and all of its dependencies?
<Echylo> hi, everything I boot the computer I get this error before it continues booting : mod probe FATAL: error inserting pciehp /lib/modules/..... & error inserting shpchp
<Echylo> everytime*
<bob2> evarlast: yes, it was discussed on the dev list last week
<bob2> Echylo: ignore it, it's harmless if slightly annoying
<Coily> ^^^
<Echylo> it slows down booting I guess
<Echylo> hotplug is very slow
<Echylo> dunno why
<Delgul_at_work> Anyone with knowledge of polypaudio?
<bob2> Echylo: because it's shell and ass
<bob2> and will be replaced in the medium term
<Echylo> so I can't do shit about it?
* Semt-X kicks MSIE in the nuts
<evarlast> bob2: dev list?  url?  I'd like to sign up.
<bob2> Echylo: how much do you care?  the entire problem is one extra line of text during your boot up
<bob2> evarlast: /topic
<bob2> evarlast: it is for development, tho, not $random_blue_sky_idea_you_wont_code_yourself
<Echylo> k
<Echylo> next question
<Frederick> Echylo you can blacklist it
<evarlast> bob2: I am ready and willing to code, but I'm not very self directed.  I need ot be told: we need this - go do it.
<ebone> you could prolly twiddle with the modprobe.conf file if you wanted
<Frederick> so it wont boot
<Echylo> I know Frederick
<Echylo> but that doesn't speeds up
<Echylo> anyway
<Frederick> Echylo if you dont boot you speed up
<Echylo> ok then
<Echylo> I'll check it later
<Echylo> next question :p
<Echylo> I have pan news reader and when I try to save attachements to a specified folder, like /home/echylo/downloads/pan it doesn't wants to save it(it's a mp3 for example) anyone who knows how to fix that?
<Echylo> It downloads it
<Echylo> but doesn't saves it to that folder
<Frederick> Echylo and who cares about bootig time, leave you pc turned on forever and solve the problem
<Frederick> Echylo do you have the right permission for this folder?
<krism> evarlast : we need to give me all your money - go do it.
<krism> :)
<ebone> there is a famous german girl named krism.
<evarlast> krism: ?  Give you money?  Did i miss something?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> I have the right permission
<ebone> she runs around naked all over germany ... sort of a wild nudist activist.
<Seq> could anybody help me figure out why my hard disk's apm level keeps resetting itself to 254?
<krism> evarlast : your bit above about coding
<Delgul_at_work> "polypaudio -k && polypaudio -nf /etc/polypaudio/default.pa" Gives me a working sound system. Sadly I must do it every time I log on. Anyone any ideas?
<ebone> Seq: what's the apm level ?
<Seq> ebone: advanced power management
<ebone> Seq: so, it sets itself to turn off after 254 minutes ?
<Seq> ebag: i set it to 128 using hdparm, and then I'll check it about a minute later and it goes back to 254
<ebone> a minute later !
<Seq> ebag: no, its a scale of how "aggressive" power management is on the drive
<ebone> hmmm ... i was thinking it might be a start up script in init.d
<ebone> but that wouldn't explain it then.
<pfefferkeks> hi, is ther a tool like modconf in debian?
<bob2> there's modconf, but it's broken
<Seq> ebone: there is an hdparm start up script, which I've configured with my desired settings. All the other settings seem to be in order..
<bob2> what module do you think you need to load manually?
<pfefferkeks> bob2: fb
<Thom_Holwerda> finally, ubuntu-sparc mini.iso works!
* Thom_Holwerda does victory dance
<bob2> pfefferkeks: just load it with fb, I suppose
<bob2> modconf is broken, tho they wil take patches, aiui
<pfefferkeks> bob2: ok than I will load it manualy ;)
<ebone> Has anybody gotten mono running with Apache2 ?
* Semt-X tackles Thom_Holwerda
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda, working?
<Semt-X> nvm
<Seq> anybody know why I have no apm support at all? :(
<evarlast> ebone: there is no mod-mono package for Apache2 AFAIK.  only apache1 ;(  But XSP works well.
<ebone> thanks.
<ebone> there is one in debian, but it's actually broken.
<ebone> i may just go with XSP.
<Thom_Holwerda> okay installing on a 270mhz 64bit ultrasparc does go slower than installing on a athlon xp 1600 :P
<pfefferkeks> I will do that: fbset ./.fluxbox/back/sf.jpg and alway I get the error: open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<evarlast> Thom_Holwerda: yah.  UltraSparcs and Sparcs are SLOWWWWW
<bob2> pfefferkeks: you're sure you don't want to just use X?
<ebone> hey guys, ssh service isn't started by default after a Ubuntu install ?
<pfefferkeks> bob2: I use X but I will have my backround Image in fluxbox
<bob2> pfefferkeks: er
<bob2> pfefferkeks: then you're using the wrong tool
<bob2> fbset is for playing framebuffer games
<bob2> not for setting a background in fluxbox
<pfefferkeks> bob2: bob2 ;) I have use thise tool the last 2 years in debian :)
<bob2> you don't want to be touching /dev/fb0 if you're in X
<pfefferkeks> bob2: ok I will search again
<bob2> pfefferkeks: just use xsetbg
<evarlast> ebone: no, ssh service is not even installed by default AFAIK
<bob2> or the imagemagick equivalent
<spiral> any idea how I can fall back to older linux-restricted-modules working with my ipw2200 ?
<bob2> get it from the mirror if it's still there
<pfefferkeks> bob2: ok thangs I will test ist.
<bob2> if not, wait until they fix it
<Echylo> I can't solve the goddamn pan problem, I try to save an attachements, it says saving blabla.mp3 and when I look in folder I specified it isn't there
<bob2> chilll
<Echylo> and I get nuts of it
<bob2> perhaps it's just a bug
<Echylo> I dunno
<bob2> it's not like downloading mp3s off usenet is a critical task
<Echylo> you know an other news reader that downloads too?
<spiral> bob2: hmmm... how can I check on the mirror ?
<bob2> spiral: archive.ubuntu,com
<Echylo> bob2 ? you know another news reader with the ability to download stuff?
<spiral> bob2: do they keep older versions ?
<bob2> spiral: only for a day or two
<bob2> there's no snapshopt.debian.net equivalent afaik
<pfefferkeks> bob2: thangs!!
<bob2> Echylo: all of them?
<spiral> bob2: :-/
<Echylo> no a good one
<Echylo> :p
<spiral> bob2: how does the file architecture work on archives ?
<spiral> bob2: where are the .debs ?
<bob2> spiral: in the pool
<spiral> bob2: thanks... I'll check
<ebone> evarlast: i was planning on tweaking my setup from work.   :)
<ebone> guess it will have to wait.
<Echylo> bob2 you know a good newsreader/downloader?
<bob2> Echylo: chill dude
<Echylo> ow ok
<Echylo> thought you hadn't saw it
<bob2> obviously not
<spiral> hmmm, and linux-restricted-modules, is that main ?
<ebone> Echylo: the 2 greatest newsreaders ever coded are Free Agent and Xnews
<bob2> spiral: no, restricted
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> lemme check out then
<ebone> unfortunately, they are both windows apps.
<ebone> you can get them to run with Wine though.
<spiral> bob2: ok... I'm dumb, sorry :-)
<CarlK> dmesg shows cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x220-0x22f 0x250-0x257 0x330-0x337 0
<CarlK> x388-0x38f 0x408-0x40f 0x4d0-0x4d7
<ebone> Echylo: from the console, try slrn
<ebone> For Linux X, Pan is about the best it gets.
<CarlK> my isa soundcard uses 0x0220-0x02ff, 0x0388-0x0388, 0x0330-0x0331
<CarlK> does this look like a problem?
<ebone> There was one project in Germany that looked really promising, can't remember it's name though.
<Echylo> ebone, you have read my prob?
<Echylo> about saving attach
<ebone> Echylo: yeah, briefly.
<Seq> nobody has any ideas about apm being reset to 254 on hard disks in hoary?
<ebone> Xnews is amazing dude ...
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione: you here? the mini.iso for sparc seems to work a-okay now :) just ot let you know
<ebone> if your not averse to running Wine ...
<ebone> If you don't mind the console, slrn is really good ... but has a learning curve.
<fridge> can someone tell me where the init scripts source log_begin_msg() from?
<fridge> appears to have vanished from my system
<Echylo> ok
<spiral> bob2: it seems they don't have the previous one... how strange :-/
<ebone> /etc/init.d/rcS maybe ?
<ebone> Echylo: Pan is about as good as it gets for Linux X
<fridge> they seem to source /lib/lsb/init-functions, but it isn't in there
<ebone> you should join the mailing list and see if anyone else has the problem.
<Echylo> hmm
<felix_1> Is there one versed about my problem ? ( hoary cd4 ) I never been able to play cd music nor DVD: access denied to the /dev/cdrom , or /media/...
<spiral> fabbione: are you there ?
<ceu> I'm using warty and mozilla-firefox from warty-backports. Firefox takes 4 seconds to start (firefox "vanilla" from mozilla.org takes only 2 seconds). The version from warty-backports shows (at every launch, not only at first) this error: "*** ExtensionManager:_updateManifests: no access privileges to application directory, skipping."
<ceu> what's the problem?
<ebone> check the owner and permissions on it.
<fridge> hmm, I did a forced reinstall of lsb-base
<fridge> appeared to fix it
<fridge> thanks!
<ebone> you may have accidentally installed it as root or something.
<scorpy> what is the meaning of arrey 4?
<bob2> scorpy: it's the 4th test cd
<Echylo> where can I subscribe to mailing lists?
<Thom_Holwerda> but why is it called "array" ? i always wanted to know that
<Dr_Willis> heh - i cant even rember which is the latest. hoary or warty...
<Thom_Holwerda> (as if it is the question of life :s)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what the next one will be... "scuzzy"
<Thom_Holwerda> warty... hoary... no, naming isnt a strong point
<Semt-X> It's done on purpose.
<bob2> Thom_Holwerda: array is the collective noun for hedgehogs
<Semt-X> So you can go like, 'well did you see the latest gdbsdfgdsgsdfgsdfg release?'
<njan> scuzzy squirrel
<njan> :)
<njan> that'd be a cool name :-p
<Dr_Willis> I always thoguht it was a 'herd of `hogs' :P
<scorpy> in jigdo, what mirror should i put when it asks me?
<Dr_Willis> Thats the sort of term the Redwall Novel writer uses. :P
<felix_1> Is there one versed about my problem ? ( hoary cd4 ) I never been able to play cd music nor DVD: access denied to the /dev/cdrom , or /media/...
<Thom_Holwerda> bob2, ah
<Semt-X> hoary is somewhat sketchy
<scorpy> anybody?
<bob2> scorpy: any ubuntu mirrors
<bob2> also, don't be so impatient
<scorpy> where can i find a list of ubuntu mirrors?
<jwilson1> Is there a document on how to get PHP4 working with Apache2?
<bob2> scorpy: on the wiki
<bob2> jwilson1: install it
<scorpy> tnx bob
<bob2> (libapache2-mod-php4)
<jwilson1> i used Synaptic to install it
<jwilson1> oh. i think i forgot that lib file
<jwilson1> thanks
<shekhar> hi can anyone help me install the mp3 plugin for rhythmbox? sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad doesn
<shekhar> ''t work
<bob2> "does'nt work" is too vague for anyone to help you
<shekhar> it can't find the package
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jwilson1> i just checked synaptic and it says that libapache2-mod-php4 is already installed but when i go into apache.conf, there is nowhere to check and make sure the module has been added
<BrianAnthony> what do I need for XMMS to play mp3's?
<BrianAnthony> It needs a special plugin, if I can recall
<BrianAnthony> or something
<bob2> jwilson1: yes, that's not how apache 2 works, look at the mods-enabled directory
<bob2> BrianAnthony: no, you don't need anything extra
<jwilson1> bob2:  i will look there and thanks for your help
<lotusgeek512> my monitor just died and i had 2 hook up a smaller one which is now out of range, I dropped into a virtual terminal and went to edit /etc/X11/X11Config-4. there are many default sessions? with resolutions out of range.  Does anyone know which of these that i have 2 edit inorder to be able to change my resolution to work with the smaller monitor
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. How the heck do i cut/paste text on my imac with ubuntu/gnome and a 1 button mouse.. :P
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Dr_Willis> there that worked. lol
<shock> ctrl+c,ctfl+v ?
<jwilson1> bob2:  i see that php4.conf and php4.load are in mods-enabled.  however, when i try to call on a php file in my /www dir., it asks me is i want to save the file
<BrianAnthony> bob2: well, I have sound configured, but it won't put out audio when I try to play an mp3
<bob2> BrianAnthony: and it won't for any other format either, I bet
<BrianAnthony> It probably won't
<BrianAnthony> I haven't tried any other
<BrianAnthony> but I was watching and hearing movies last night
<BrianAnthony> of course
<BrianAnthony> that was with xine-ui
<Thom_Holwerda> this sucks :s
<BrianAnthony> what is the problem?
<Thom_Holwerda> on my sparc, it fails to install a package after initial reboor and then it drops to cli-- i thought that was a problem x86 had for a short while
<Thom_Holwerda> CRAP
<Thom_Holwerda> *reboot
<jwilson1> bob2:  i see that php4.conf and php4.load are in mods-enabled.  however, when i try to call on a php file in my /www dir., it asks me is i want to save the file
<bob2> BrianAnthony: perhaps you need to configure xmms to use esd
<bob2> jwilson1: ok!
<bob2> (no idea, I don't use php)
<Thom_Holwerda> is there anyway to restart the second part of the install?
<Echylo> jwilson1, try to reinstall apache
<Echylo> through synaptic
<Thom_Holwerda> im in cli
<jwilson1> bob2: you could have said something instead of ignoring it
<bob2> Echylo: that will help?
<Thom_Holwerda> x obviously hasnt been installed yet :/
<bob2> Echylo: or are you guessing?
<bob2> jwilson1: indeed.
* Xappe turns off polypaudio
<benjami> ls -al
<benjami> ^^
<benjami> hoary gnome is broken?
<seb128> no
<Thom_Holwerda> anyone know how to restart stage 2 of the install without going through stage 1 again..?
<Echylo> bob2, I think I solved it that way
<rubixXx> anyone use cedega with ubuntu?
<Echylo> not yet
<Dr_Willis> rubixXx,  planing on it later
<bob2> rubixXx: probably in #cedega
<rubixXx> na
<rubixXx> that chan is useless
<benjami> whats youre question
<bob2> well, yeah
<rubixXx> ahh none yet
<meuserj|work> Thom_Holwerda, "base-config" will do most of it.. not all though
<benjami> great
<felix_1> Anyway, I don't really care, April is approaching fast and I am sure all will be ok! :-) btw, KDE-3.3.2 in hoary CD4 is almost complete and works well :-) but still I prefer Gnome -->
<bob2> but when you buy propprietary software, you presumably get some support with it
<Thom_Holwerda> meuserj|work, base-config only does timezone slection
<rubixXx> first imma install this stuff
<felix_1> Because of its config features and themes engines - better and more refined ... :-)
<Xappe> rubixXx, well i've installed cvscedega but haven't had any luck with it yet
<benjami> what games you want to play rubixXx
<meuserj|work> Thom_Holwerda, ah.. dunno then
<Thom_Holwerda> well ill go through stage one again
<rubixXx> transgaming-mozctlinstaller
<rubixXx> whats that
<benjami> some letters
<benjami> :P
<benjami> if i try "apt-get install gnome" = gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 62ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<benjami> but its not broken?
<benjami> mensch is hier tote hose
<kaha> *cranks up "Hier Kommt Alex"*
<benjami> ^^
<rubixXx> benjami): steam and d2
<benjami> d2?
<rubixXx> diablo ii
<rubixXx> wow...actually getting support
<benjami> i already used steam/source with cedega
<rubixXx> i know this really cool ver of steam that lets you download the source's too
<rubixXx> its awsome
<bascule> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts <-- firefox speedie uppy :)
<benjami> rubixXx, steam lets you download the sources?
<benjami> what you mean
<rubixXx> benjami): if you buy them...this is a topic better used in a PM
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I can't see hda1 in /mnt/ or (like my usb stick) on the desktop, and I don't know what the "busy" means. I did a "cat /proc/mounts" but can't see where hda1 (brw-rw----) may be mounted.
<bascule> mount -r ?
* hitu is Away: ( shower/dinner ) | Since: ( Thursday, February 17, 2005. 21:41:26 ) Xlack v1.9.2
<bascule> alright man page it is ...
<bob2> hitu: please turn that off
<bascule> IamJacksUsername: are you in /home/ubuntu/suse whe running it?
<hitu> bob2: sorry :P
<vi111e> how do I know if I am using my ATI drivers correctly? I tried changing to fglrx drivers as told in ubuntu wiki page but my system didn't find things and was not able to start x server, so I had to go back to "ati" ... I think I need the drivers because the foobillard is really slow and laggy
<bascule> did you change Driver "radeon" in /etc/X11/XF86Config or xorg.conf
<Vectalix> hello
<Legendre> Ok, Ubuntu on a PII laptop, for a first time linux user. Good/Bad idea.
<bascule> hey
<vi111e> I did this sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and I also sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 where I changed ati to fglrx and after that x server didn't start
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, I just ran the mount command in the root console (/home/ubuntu/ ?) after opening that console. I created the /suse/ dir with the GUI. Should I try the mount command from within /dev/ or /suse/ ?
<Vectalix> where is the french tchat for linux ubuntu?
<Legendre> try #ubuntu-fr
<bascule> no IamJacksUsername I was suggesting that you shouldn't be in the dir that you want to mount to
<bob2> Legendre: gnome is slow without a fair amount of ram
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, -r = read only
<bascule> yeah I got it
<bascule> :)
<Vectalix> that goo
<Vectalix> d
<Legendre> bob2 - is ubuntu heavily gnome-centric?
<Vectalix> thank you
<bob2> Legendre: the default desktop is gnome, if that's what you mean
<zido> can i download something from Synaptic to get eggdrop working with Tcl? in that case; what?
<bob2> zido: er, eggdrop is in ubuntu
<zido> bob2: can't start it?
<zido> i get this:
<Akiyuki> I downloaded and attempted to install ubuntuu yesterday. Everything worked fine until it started trying to unpack the netcfg stuff, and then it kept looping, going into low-memory mode, and trying to unpack it, low-memory mode, unpack..etc
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, would it be okay to ask this in the wiki?
<zido> Tcl error in file: "./eggdrop.conf"
<aplsin> someone here using a wacom graphire 3 tablet?
<bob2> zido: seems pretty clear, you need to fix the config
<bascule> IamJacksUsername: kinda slow to get a response in there
<bob2> Akiyuki: how much memoery do you have?
<Akiyuki> bob2: 32mb
<zido> it doesn't "like" alltools.tcl
<bascule> if any at all, not really a wiki topic, wiki is to give information not ask questions, if I understand them correctly
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, yeah in /home/ubuntu/: "root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/"
<benjami> so hoary gnome is not broken?
<bascule> IamJacksUsername: that worked?
<zido> invalid command name "usr/share/eggdrop/scripts/alltools.tcl"
<bob2> Akiyuki: is that enough for loew-memory mode?
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, nope, that from the log. It gives "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy"
<bob2> I wouldn't bother asking for help on the wiki
<Akiyuki> bob2: I'm not sure, I don't see any documentation on it.
<bascule> IamJacksUsername: umount /dev/hda1
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, Ah!
<lupusBE> the open Terminal option on the desktop
<lupusBE> who takes care off that?
<bascule> might not work ...
<lupusBE> nautilus?
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, I'll try that tonight. Thanks a lot.
<bascule> np, but it might be something else, you are sure it is ext3 and so on?
<bascule> IamJacksUsername: scrap the last, it didn't say that
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, I think so: SUSE professional 9.0
<fr500> hi
<bascule> eyah if it was wrong the shell eould have said wrong fstype or badsuperblock on /dev/hda1
<bascule> cat /etc/mtab is another way to check mounts
<lupusBE> anyone? I need to know so I can fill in bugreporty
<njan> heya, bluefoxicy
<rubixXx> bascule): ddin't you used to kick it in the #mandrake channel
<bascule> I did, then I got well I dunno.... I changed :)
<IamJacksUsername> bascule, I'll try both those. Thanks again. Ciao.
<IrIT> Hi all! :D
<rubixXx> bascule): thought so
<vi111e> bascule there is XT (RV350 AR)"	Driver		"ati"	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0" in xorg.conf .... now after I changed it back to ati..
<rubixXx> i like ubuntu better too
<bascule> rubixXx: the chan craped out totally, all  the real gurus dissappeared off, they are logged in but never say a word, it is cold in there now
<vi111e> I mean when I changed it from the reconfigure thing... haven't modified xorg.conf at all
<IrIT> I've a P4 with Hyper Threading. Is the linux 686smp the right kernel then?
<rubixXx> bascule): try #lfd
<rubixXx> its a nice channel
<bascule> vi111e: I dunno then, I was guessing, I know nvidia not radeon
<bascule> rubixXx: well I was there a bit too up until last week
<Necrosan> any way to get DRI w/ an nvidia geforce 4 mx in ubuntu/ppc?
<IrIT> I've a P4 with Hyper Threading. Is the linux 686smp the right kernel then?  <-- anyone+
<vi111e> oki
<njan> IrIT, ask and wait.
<njan> IrIT, if you spam the channel, people won't want to answer.
<IrIT> sorry:(
<bob2> IrIT: yeah
<Necrosan> IrIT: No
<Necrosan> that sounds wrong, but try it :)
<njan> An i686 kernel will run happily on a p4; but I don't know if there's one which is more optimised for your CPU, I haven't checked.
<IrIT> but smp is for HT right?
<bascule> IrIT: actually yes it is, and pass acpi=ht as a boot option
<bob2> no
<bob2> but it will work
<IrIT> ok, thx bascule
<Necrosan> bascule: Wouldn't he just use a regular kernel then? SMP seems a bit over the top for him.
<bascule> maybe there are other ways, I dunno
<IrIT> should i add the acpi=ht in my grub conf?
<bascule> IrIT: yeah, wherever grub has such things
<orfeus> hi. how do i change file associations? default webbrowser?
<njan> Necrosan, linux and windows both see HT processors as SMP, so actually it kinda makes sense..
<bascule> maybe I'll learn it one day
<njan> Necrosan, my dual 3.06 machine has 4 processors according to windows :)
<IrIT> hehe;D
<Necrosan> njan: Ah. heh. I don't even use the x86 arch, so I wouldn't know. :)
<Necrosan> Dual xeons
<Necrosan> ?
<bascule> I know that SMP and acpi=ht is the way it will/can work, if there are others I don't know of them
<njan> Necrosan, dual xeon 3.06s. :)
<Necrosan> Cool
<njan> Necrosan, in an IBM eServer with 2gb of ram :p
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione, in case you're reading this: release-file problems again on sparc.ubuntu.com--- they just did an update
<Necrosan> Ahh... I'm on a dual 800mhz powermac g4 w/ 2gb ram.
<Necrosan> OS: Darwin 7.8.0/Power Macintosh - CPU: 2 x Motorola PowerPC G4 (800.00 MHz) - Processes: 55 - Uptime: 17h 1m - Load Average: 0.23 0.33 0.18 - Memory Usage: 262.26MB/2048.00MB (12.81%) - Disk Usage: 32.18GB/54.26GB (59.32%) - Ethernet Traffic (en0): 0.00MB In/0.00MB Out
<njan> Necrosan, :(
<IrIT> but wont it work, if i doesn't add acpi=ht ?
<bascule> njan: and I assume you paid the multi-processor licence for those :P
<njan> Necrosan, this has dual gig-E and 3x73gb 10k SCSI raid drives :)
<benjami> njan, youre playing games?
<njan> benjami, nope.
<benjami> ^^ okok
<njan> benjami, it's a sql database server.
<Necrosan> njan: Cool, how much was it?
<njan> Necrosan, about 7000gbp, including a 2k3 license.
<njan> (and CALs)
<orfeus> anyone?
<bascule> apic=ht seems more likely, god those *damn* acronyms ... :(
<Necrosan> Ouch.. You could have built an equally decent machine for nearly 5000 less. :>
<njan> Necrosan, I could. But this has a 4-hour 24/7/365 warranty from IBM for 3 years
<rubixXx> anyone in here play dod or cs
<bascule> Advance Peripheral Interrupt Controller <-- that would be it
<fr500> i play
<fr500> good old cs
<Necrosan> Yeah, I guess. :)
<njan> Necrosan, plus, I have the added assurance that it won't break which custombuilds just don't have.
<njan> :)
<sgteich> can anyone help out with a video display problem?
<bascule> IrIT: dod you get that subtle but important change there?
<njan> We went the build-your-own route with some workstations once and it just wasn't worth it. For the 75quid we saved per station on buying them from compaq/dell/etc, we wasted so much time and effort.
<Necrosan> heh
<orfeus> hi. how do i change file associations? default webbrowser?
<Necrosan> Yeah, I got this mac for all of $300.
<IrIT> bascule?
<bascule> apic=ht no acpi
<njan> Necrosan, ouch
<IrIT> so, i should add that to my grub conf? And get the linux686smpt?
<bob2> no
<bob2> leave it alone
<njan> Necrosan, this machine is a 2.2GHz Dell Inspiron with 1.3gb of ram, and I payed nothing for it :)
<njan> But I confess I'd rather have a dual 800MHz powermac.
<bascule> IrIT: yup
<Necrosan> heh
<IrIT> ok.
<Necrosan> I actually sold my old Alpha to get this machine..
<IrIT> Then i'll read the man for grub. To see where i should add the line :(
<IrIT> *:)
<Necrosan> Came as a 500mhz machine, sawtooth w/ ati rage 128gfx and 1.5gb ram
<bascule> if it fails I will change my nck and hang out in #debian .. :P
<shock> crap! - I bungled my command key! wanted to emulate the mouse buttons... and now its screwed and keepy saying "button 2"
<bascule> or worse #gentoo
<shock> *grml*
<shock> any hint on how to reset?
<njan> bascule, nothing wrong with #gentoo
<bascule> <-- knew he was being inflamatory :)
<vi111e> umh how  was I supposed to uninstall applications in ubuntu?
<bascule> notice the way I mentioned the two most populated chans, percentages see :)
<vi111e> wasn't sudo apt-get uninstall application at least
<bascule> yes or synaptic will do it too
<hawkman> how do I install JRE5 on Ubuntu, it won't let me run the official .bin installer
<vi111e> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<bascule> chmod +x foo.bin
<IrIT> apt-get remove
<vi111e> oh thanks
<jacquesmerde> which gnome-theme manager has ubuntu made into "theme preferences"?
<sgteich> can anyone help me out with a display problem?
<fr500> how do  i mount a smb share?
<jacquesmerde> this is one of my (only) gripes, ubuntu changes the name of stuff to something more generic, but then n00bs like me dont know which man to rtfm, so it turns out being less usable
<Yannick_> Array 5 is just released... ;-)
<tvon> Is anyone using Hoary with GVim?  I'm getting strange UI artifacts...
<tvon> in gvim
<shock_> hoi
<shock_> question: what is the right keymap for an apple powerbook?
<TML> Does ubuntu have an equivalent to packages.d.o?
<BockBilbo> hello
<fr500> hello
<BockBilbo> any of you have tried to install hoary from the latest installation iso?
<fr500> what are the differences between warthy and hoary?
<Nermal> any idea when php5 will be packaged for hoary or if there are any packages available anywhere else ?
<BockBilbo> fr500, warty is actually de stable version
<fr500> oh
<fr500> thx
<BockBilbo> which has no updates but the bug fix upgrades
<BockBilbo> i think
<BockBilbo> hoary is the development version, which is actually about to become stable in april
<BockBilbo> logically hoary has more up to date programs, but isnt as stable as warty
<fr500> i have a laptop, how can i enable the Fn keys? i' mostly interested in hibernation
<BockBilbo> fr500, i have no idea... but.. im using a laptop now too... and ubuntu detected my fn keys automatically
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> you have hibernation and sleep mode?
<BockBilbo> i just configured the key combinations in the gnome system
<BockBilbo> fr500, i think i dont
<Schaap> Hi, ifi want to install a USb webcam
<Schaap> do i need to install software first
<fr500> i like hibernation a lot but i havent got it to work
<fr500> actually i dont have a clue on how to do it
<Schaap> before inserting the USB device?
<BockBilbo> hae you find info in the wiki?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with the mp3 plugin for rhythmbox?
<Schaap> i wanna create some sort of security thing
<fr500> i'll loook for it now
<Schaap> and link it to my webserver
<dido161> Hello
<cavediver> Hi. I'm using Hoary and have no flash and Java in my browser. How do I install that?
<sgteich> is there a way to add screen resolutions to the desktop?
<BockBilbo> cavediver
<BockBilbo> look at the ubuntu guide
<fr500> cave: synaptic
<jacquesmerde> why doesnt ubuntu like me putting themes in ~/.themes/ ? does ubuntu want me to put theme somewhere else?
<cavediver> I've installed libflash-mozplugin and it doesn't do anything...
<fr500> are u using firefox?
<BockBilbo> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<cavediver> Yes,
<BockBilbo> cavediver look in that link
<dido161> I need some helo with Ubuntu not seeing FIberChannel hard drive connected to a QLA2100 during th einstall....anybody can hel me with it?..:)
<cavediver> I will
<BockBilbo> everything you need is explained there
<fr500> ceve: u need flashplayer-mozilla
<shekhar> can someone tell me the name of the package to install for mp3 plugin in rhythm box?
<jacquesmerde> shekhar gstreamer-mad
<BockBilbo> gstreamer0.8-mad
<jacquesmerde> what he said
<jacquesmerde> why doesnt ubuntu like me putting themes in ~/.themes/ ? does ubuntu want me to put theme somewhere else?
<BockBilbo> jacquesmerde, what do you mean?
<Echylo> loool
<Echylo> <Echylo> am I online
<Echylo> --- Disconnected (Connection timed out).
<cavediver> BockBilbo: The guide wants med to install flashplayer-mozilla, but I don't have that package availible and marrilat ain't working with amd64 port.
<shekhar> BockBilbo, it is not in apt-get
<fr500> cave u need to add the apt repos first
<BockBilbo> shekhar, it is, but you have to add repos
<BockBilbo> look at the restrictedformats page
<BockBilbo> in the official wiki
<shekhar> link?
<BockBilbo> everything you need is explained ther shekhar
<jacquesmerde> BockBilbo, i dload a gnome2 theme, extract it to ~/.themes, then go sysyem configuration -> themes ->install -> file, but does nothing
<cavediver> fr500: It's in marrilat, which doesn't work-
<BockBilbo> cavediver,
<fr500> well, what is marrilat?
<cavediver> fr500: a repository-
<BockBilbo> cavediver, it isnt in marrillat
<cavediver> Really. I have all others. Universe and multiverse
<cavediver> can't find that package anyway.
<fr500> hmmm
<BockBilbo> cavediver, there ar lots of repos available from diferents distros
<BockBilbo> go to the wiki page
<BockBilbo> ....
<BockBilbo> cavediver, if you want to install java
<BockBilbo> you need to download jre 5.0 from the sun page
<jacquesmerde> BlackBilbo, whats the point of "install theme..." in the theme choser if gnome gets you to put your themes into a hidden directory which "install theme..." won't let you browse to
<cavediver> I know. Doing it right now.
<sgteich> is there a file I need to edit besides the XF86Config-4 file to get 1600X1280 on the desktop
<sgteich> ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I'm back
<BockBilbo> and then execute the binary file doing sudo ./jdkbinary.bin
<jacquesmerde> cavediver, the instructions on ubuntuguide.org and the ubuntu wiki are exactly the same for jre
<CarlK> how can I turn off the hotplug manager?
<raydoo_> hello
<jacquesmerde> tritium, woke up finally?
<BockBilbo> after you do that, just follow the instructions of the ubuntu guide to create simlinks to it
<CarlK> I am trying to simplify my lack of sound card problem
<BockBilbo> and to add the java plugin to firefox
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, it's noon here.  It's my lunch break!
<BockBilbo> jacquesmerde, i also had that problem installing some gnome themes
<BockBilbo> :(
<BockBilbo> sucked...
<tritium> I wish I got that much sleep...
<jacquesmerde> well, its 4am here, its my try and make my computer less screwed break
<cavediver> Actually FF discovers a flash plugin when trying to access a page. Even claims to install it. But it doesn't work :=)
<Schaap> nothing in the wiki about webcams and ubuntu
<tritium> Ah, are things not going well?
<BockBilbo> jacquesmerde, have you downloaded the metacity-themes packages from apt, those themes work fine!
<jacquesmerde> BockBilbo..so its only SOME gnome themes? or all? how did you get around that? is it a debian thing or an ubuntu thing?
<CarlK> Schaap - I think I saw something.. lemem look
<jacquesmerde> BockBilbo..no...i never really understood what metacity actually is
<tritium> jacquesmerde, what problem are you tackling now?
<legion> its a window manager... iirc
<BockBilbo> cavediver, for installing the FF flash plugin i did nothing but install it from FF itself
<BockBilbo> jacquesmerde, its the window manager in which gnome is based i think
<BockBilbo> download that package
<BockBilbo> and youll get themes for gnome
<BockBilbo> also try downloading gnome-gartoon-theme
<BockBilbo> for icon themes
<BockBilbo> and...
<raydoo_> can somebody help me with an cisco wifi card ?
<BockBilbo> i think there is also a gnome-themes package
<BockBilbo> tritium, hes trying to install some gnome themes
<BockBilbo> but they dont work
<jacquesmerde> BockBilbo, installed metacity-themes..now how do i get them selectable from my theme selector program?
<tritium> BockBilbo, odd...
<Echylo> with what program I can unrar files in ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> yes
<jacquesmerde> tritium, turns out polypaudio was working fine, my problem was something far worse. so i've just switched back to warty. (though that has present an equally frustrating bug with rhythmbox)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, oh?  What was your problem?
<BockBilbo> Echylo, unrar
<jacquesmerde> tritium, which?!?
<Echylo> hmm
<neighborlee> Echylo, there is unrar for linux..dont recall where but there is as I have it..not in repoistory so you'll have to google
<tritium> tritium, the one that you say was far worse...
<Echylo> k thx
<Amaranth> neighborlee: It's in one of the repositories.
<BockBilbo> Echylo, you must have it in your repositories
<BockBilbo> ther is also the unrar-nonfree package
<neighborlee> Amaranth, then its new as when I checked last month there was nothing
<Amaranth> There is a free version that doesn't always work and a non-free version that worked 100% of the time for me.
<Amaranth> I've had it since I first started using Ubuntu.
<BockBilbo> neighborlee, its not new
<neighborlee> I ran synatpic and checkd for
<neighborlee> unrar..and nothing came up
<jacquesmerde> tritium, oh, i'm just being melodramatic. but someone else was helping me, but it seemed that polypaudio was working just fine...so i have no idea what the problem is at all
<tritium> oho
<sgteich> is there a file I need to edit besides the XF86Config-4 file to get 1600X1280 on the desktop?
<BockBilbo> neighborlee, apt-cache search unrar
<tritium> oh, ok
<tritium> cavediver, are you installing java?
<Amaranth> sgteich: There is a tool for that in GNOME.
<cavediver> tritium: just ready
<Amaranth> I just can't remember which menu...
<CarlK> Schaap - nm... I can't find anyting
<tritium> cavediver, are you going to build your own .deb with java-package?
<Xappe> the nonfree totally working unrar can be found at www.rarlabs.com
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, for what?
<cavediver> tritium: no, did the bin-installer and manually linked it. Dl from sun.
<Echylo> nonfree totally working?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: screen resolution
<BockBilbo> its in the system menu
<tritium> cavediver, oh, okay...I was going to suggest java-package to you if you weren't too far along already.
<BockBilbo> System-->Preferences
<jacquesmerde> tritium, you heard of rhythmbox being asked to import a directory, importing a couple of the files, and then sitting there searching indefinitely without importing more files?
<BockBilbo> (in hoary)
<sgteich> Amaranth: I found that, but I don't have any resolution about 1280X1024 listed....
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, not really.
<sgteich> above 1280
<BockBilbo> jacquesmerde, it does search
<BockBilbo> but it takes lots of time
<tritium> jacquesmerde, but I do know that you can install gnome themes in hidden directories
<Amaranth> sgteich: Then you need to edit the config file.
<mmuller> whoooo, nearly missed ubuntu love day !!
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you have to right-click in the directory browser and check "Show Hidden Files"
<sgteich> Amarnth: I've added the setting in the XF86Config-4 file.....
<Amaranth> sgteich: You need to restart X.
<BockBilbo> jacquesmerde, or CTRL+H if you have warty
<sgteich> Amaranth: I've done that also....
<Amaranth> sgteich: Hrm.
<mmuller> does anyone feel like testing a .deb i just made for graveman 0.3.8 which i want to add to hoary if the dev's allow it
<Amaranth> sgteich: Are you using hoary?
<cavediver> Anyone know which repository to add for flashplayer-mozilla ? It doesn't say in the guide.
<ago73> Hi
<sgteich> Amaranth:Warty
<BockBilbo> tritium, Amaranth have you tried the latest hoary alpha installer?
<Amaranth> sgteich: I dunno then.
<jacquesmerde> tritium, BockBilbo...its not working...you mean right click in the browse box from install theme?
<tritium> BockBilbo, no.  Why?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yes
<jacquesmerde> does "install theme..." want a .tar.gz or a directory?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Nope, I dist-upgrade'd from warty when Xorg langed.
<mmuller> jacquesmerde, .tar.gz afaik
<tritium> jacquesmerde, .tar.gz, I believe, although I haven't done it
<mmuller> thats what i use
<legion> jacquesmerde, it is .tat.gz
<legion> *tar
<tritium> Amaranth, me too
* legion just did it
<legion> ;p
<BockBilbo> :S see... i had some probs with my ubuntu installation and installed hoary yesterday with that installer
<BockBilbo> and it seens to have a prblem
<BockBilbo> ...
<tritium> with?
<tobbe> How do I add stuff to the Applications menu? I've tried nautilus applications:///internet but I get "nautilus applications:///internet is not a valid location". I'm running Hoary
<sgteich> Amaranth: Thanks
<jacquesmerde> tritium, ctrl-h isnt working. and i have my ~ directory open, so its not like i wouldnt be able to tell...
<mmuller> array 5 is out btw guys just incase you weren't aware
<BockBilbo> it doesnt have the ESOUND package
<BockBilbo> :s
<CarlK> hoary - when I run shutdown, aimixer tries to run about 15 times - says "invalid card number" and dumps the syntax ... anyone know whats going on?
<tritium> BockBilbo, it was replaced by polypaudio
<mz2> in gnome 2.9, how do i change the default apps for mime-types?
<mmuller> tobbe, hoary does'nt support app adding to menu's
<tritium> tobbe, that's being addressed, though
<BockBilbo> tritium, what is polypaudio?
<acidmaxd> tobbe: nautilus applications:///
<tritium> BockBilbo, a drop-in replacement for esound
<mmuller> gnome dev's didnt like the way it worked and took the code out its not just an ubuntu problem
<acidmaxd> tobbe: and then click on Internet
<tobbe> ok, thanks guys
<tritium> BockBilbo, it's a sound server that's designed better
<BockBilbo> but... using that some programs' sound wont work
<tritium> One sec...
<BockBilbo> at least... rythmbox wasnt working
<tobbe> acidmaxd, that doesn't work :(
<jacquesmerde> tritium, Bockbilbo, this theme selectorjust doesnt work for me, i'm installing gtk-theme-switch
<ago73> Does ubuntu work on AMD Sempron?
<mmuller> tobbe
<mmuller> gnome dev's didnt like the way it worked and took the code out its not just an ubuntu problem
<mmuller> :)
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Is gstreamer set to use polypaudio?
<_4strO> re
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: I think /usr/bin/gst-config will let you change that.
<tritium> BockBilbo, I had trouble too.  We got it working last night.  You probably have an issue with your session.  See this: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<acidmaxd> tobbe: are you using Hoary? I am using Warty :)
<tritium> Amaranth, you leave it with ESD selected
<Amaranth> tritium: Oh, they symlinked?
<BockBilbo> thanks.. gonna see what i can do
<jacquesmerde> tritium, running switch2 instead of Desktop Preferences _> Theme solved all my problems. it allowed me to chose from all the themes i'd unpacked intothe .themes directory, but hadnt beeen recognised in  the other selector
<tritium> Amaranth, polypaudio replaces esd.  It does include a shell script at /usr/bin/esd
<tobbe> acidmaxd, Yeah...
<Amaranth> tritium: Well, polypaudio has an esd-like interface, yeah.
<jacquesmerde> pardon my type-s, but i just switched to a theme where my text and the text boox are the SAME color in x-chat
<tritium> jacquesmerde, very good.
<jacquesmerde> *typo's
<Amaranth> tritium: I think it has an artsd interface too.
<BockBilbo> wow
<tritium> Amaranth, yes, it's supposed to be a drop-in replacement for esd.  It has to have that inferace ;)
<marcin_ant> hello
<tritium> wow what?
<BockBilbo> is it like a hyper sound server or what?
* Amaranth imagines KDE and GNOME both using polypaudio and gstreamer.
<tritium> Is it working for you now?
<BockBilbo> im downloading it
<BockBilbo> ill tell you soon
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to configure ati driver (fglrx) on xorg?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: It's meant to be a way to join the work of the KDE and GNOME devs, iirc.
<tritium> I thought you installed it already.
<aplsin> im trying to build psi but i get an error when running configure:
<BockBilbo> tritium, nope
<aplsin> There was an error compiling 'conf'.  Be sure you have a proper
<aplsin> Qt 3.x Multithreaded (MT) build environment set up.  This
<aplsin> means not just Qt, but also a C++ compiler, the 'make' command,
<aplsin> and any other packages necessary to compile C++ programs.
<aplsin> See conf.log for details.
<tritium> BockBilbo, then how did you know there was no esound?
<BockBilbo> i dont have to uninstall esound-comon
<BockBilbo> tritium, cause i installed hoary
<mjr> Amaranth, it's a bit easier to imagine both GNOME and KDE using gstreamer with arts or polypaudio backends ;)
<BockBilbo> and it had no sound server at all
<BockBilbo> !
<acidmaxd> aplsin: apt-get install psi ?
<Amaranth> mjr: KDE 4 is going to use gstreamer, isn't it?
<tritium> BockBilbo, array 5 installed with no sound server?!?
<aplsin> acidmaxd, old version, i want the latest.
<Amaranth> array 5 is out?
<afo-blackness> hyea all
<BockBilbo> mm i think it was array4
<tritium> BockBilbo, ubuntu-desktop depends on polypaudio...
<mjr> Amaranth, I'm not sure, but at least gstreamer does try to be desktop-neutral. I hope it is.
<mjr> Amaranth, I'm not following KDE stuff that closely
<afo-blackness> i have an question how can i use an .bin in linux here ? ubuntu.... really cant find it i used chmod a+x Desktop realplayer10gold.bin but then it says unknown file or map :S so how to compile ?
<BockBilbo> tritium, and before polyaudio was inforced, to which esound package was ubuntu-desktop depending on?
<BockBilbo> esound-common?
<cavediver> it's a binary
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: chmod +x realplayer10gold.bin && ./realplayer10gold.bin
<Amaranth> mjr: I know KDE apps are starting to use gstreamer (amarok) so hopefully that'll help. It'd be nice to have toolkits be the only main difference between the two DEs.
<cavediver> afo-blackness: sh real.bin
<tritium> BockBilbo, no, esound
<afo-blackness> ok i ll try it
<BockBilbo> well..
<BockBilbo> see.. in the installation i did
<tritium> BockBilbo, lots of others dep. on esound-common, though
<BockBilbo> yeah
<mmuller> any dev's here atm ?
<BockBilbo> cause in the installation i did i just had esound-common installed
<tritium> Amaranth, yes, its' out
<BockBilbo> esound wasnt installed
<BockBilbo> :S
<tritium> BockBilbo, well, no matter...
<Riddell> Amaranth: no decision yet on multimedia for KDE 4, but gstreamer is the obvious choice
<BockBilbo> :S
<selinium_> Hi everyone, is there anyone here who uses bluefish?
<afo-blackness> euhm guys even then it says it doesnt work
<Amaranth> Now all we need is a QT theme that uses GTK to match the gtk-qt engine. ;)
<afo-blackness> it cant find it :S
<Amaranth> Or is that not possible with QT?
<BockBilbo> tritium, so.. if i want to switch to polypaudio do i have to remove the gnome-desktop?
<BockBilbo> cause i guess i would have to remove the esound-common package, righr?
<tritium> BockBilbo, no
<tobbe> How do I change the language my GTK apps use for spell checking?
<tritium> BockBilbo, you keep esound-common
<tobbe> (i.e. Gaim)
<BockBilbo> alright
<afo-blackness> i did "chmod +x realplayer10gold.bin && ./realplayer10gold.bin" in my terminal and still cant find file or map
<selinium_> Hi everyone, is there anyone here who uses bluefish? I am trying to save a file but it wont let me :(
<BockBilbo> so... right now for example, i have all the polypaudio packages installed and just the esound-common package
<tritium> afo-blackness, what does "file realplayer10gold.bin" say?
<BockBilbo> and i can heard the sound...
<aplsin> acidmaxd,  i found out what was wrong, i needed the multithreaded version of QT, i didnt RTFD :)
<afo-blackness> also cant find map
<BockBilbo> can i guess that im running polyaudio?
<thoreauputic> afo-blackness: you are probably in the wrong directory
<raydoo_> can sombody help me with my cisc wifi card
<raydoo_> aem cisco
<tritium> BockBilbo, it's probably not running
<acidmaxd> i was wondering... i am using Skype, on my Gnome desktop, but it looks terrible (built using Qt). Is there any way to make it good-looking (AA fonts at least)
<tritium> BockBilbo, see that URL
<afo-blackness> wait
<afo-blackness> now it says
<afo-blackness> cannot open no such file or directory
<afo-blackness> it is my desktop
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: ls real* ?
<thoreauputic> afo-blackness: what dir is it in? I bet it's on the desktop, right?
<tritium> BockBilbo, you can hear sound?
<afo-blackness> yes it is
<tritium> BockBilbo, then maybe you're all set.
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: well, open terminal, type "cd Desktop" and then repeat the commands
<Amaranth> acidmaxd: Not that I'm aware of.
<afo-blackness> and the file stands on my desktop
<BockBilbo> tritium, it works
<Echylo> what you need to compile c files ?
<tritium> BockBilbo, :)
<Echylo> know I am lazy :p
<thoreauputic> afo-blackness: cd Desktop then chmod +x and ./runthecommand as in instructions
<afo-blackness> wait it works already :)
<tritium> Echylo, it's easiest to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<BockBilbo> so... that must mean that im using polypaudio, right?
<tritium> yu
<tritium> yup
<Xappe> tritium, have you got polypaudio to work properly now?
<aplsin> howcome psi ./configure says "Error: need QCA 1.0!" when i already installed QCA-TLS?
<Echylo> and how I compile .c files then?
<BockBilbo> even considering that ihave the esound-common package installed?
<Echylo> with g++ ?
<tritium> BockBilbo, pgrep polypaudio will verify
<tritium> BockBilbo, yes...
<thoreauputic> aplsin: dev package required for compiling
<tritium> Xappe, sure do
<tritium> Xappe, you?
<acidmaxd> aplsin: why don't you try to fetch ant install the required libraries (using apt-get source psi && apt-get build-dep) ?
<afo-blackness> ow no still it says unknown file or map i did it right as the instrucions :S
<acidmaxd> aplsin: then try to compile your version
<tritium> Echylo, gcc for C compiler.
<Xappe> tritium, no :/ what did you do (you can tell me in a query if you wish)
<aplsin> thoreauputic, aaah, but i dont think its in the respiritory
<thoreauputic> aplsin: those errors almost always mean you lack the relevant dev packages
<aplsin> acidmaxd, i already did
<tritium> Xappe, try this:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<Xappe> tritium, ok, will do
<aplsin> thoreauputic, yeah, but qca-tls-dev isnt in the respitory :/
<BockBilbo> tritium "pgrep polypaudio" shows nothing :S
<thoreauputic> aplsin: you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: "cd Desktop && ls [rR] eal*"
<tritium> BockBilbo, dpkg -l | grep esound
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hiho
<tritium> BockBilbo, and pgrep esd
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: what is the output of this command?
<aplsin> thoreauputic, yep
<BockBilbo> tritium, what output should i get?
<afo-blackness> guys ok i think it worked now it says: name.bin elf 32-bit lsb executable blabla bla is it ok ?
<afo-blackness> Dynamicly linked etc
<tritium> BockBilbo, do you see the "esound" package from the first?
<aplsin> thoreauputic, you search for "qca" and tell me what you get
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> esound-clients and esound-common
<tritium> BockBilbo, but not just "esound"?
<BockBilbo> nope
<tritium> good deal
<tritium> now, just verify that esd is not running
<BockBilbo> how?
<tritium> pgrep esd
<BockBilbo> top?
<thoreauputic> aplsin: I get qca-tls but no dev package :/
<BockBilbo> it is running
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> 8499
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: yes
<tritium> BockBilbo, oh...
<BockBilbo> i guess i have to restart the sound server...
<afo-blackness> now it says file.bin unkown file or map
<tritium> BockBilbo, you better follow http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: i don't think i can understand you
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> brbr
<afo-blackness> "/exec name.bin" gets me /name.bin unkown file or map
<aplsin> thoreauputic, yeah same here.. :/
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: the file 'file.bin' is on your Desktop, right?
<afo-blackness> yes
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: the name is 'file.bin' ?
<afo-blackness> no
<afo-blackness> it is realmediaplayer10gold.bin
<tritium> afo-blackness, what does "file realmediaplayer10gold.bin" say?
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: now... open Terminal, type "file realmediaplayer10gold.bin"
<acidmaxd> tritium: :)
<tritium> acidmaxd, :)
<afo-blackness> ELf 32 executble etc etc
<tritium> okay, good
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: good, now type "chmod +x realmediaplayer10gold.bin"
<shock> blargh ... finally... my keyboard works again
<shock> *sigh*
<afo-blackness> done
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: ... and then
<acidmaxd> ./realmediaplayer10gold.bin
<afo-blackness> i get an new commanline
<afo-blackness> yeah !
<afo-blackness> it installs
<afo-blackness> whooo
<afo-blackness> t
<acidmaxd> heh :)
<afo-blackness> tnx acid :)
<afo-blackness> lol this is my first time with linux so i need to learn pretty much ^^
<acidmaxd> afo-blackness: http://www.ubuntuguide.org is the best resource
<zido> i still don't get this.. when i try starting my eggdrop with Tcl scripts, i get this: invalid command name "..../scripts.tcl" while executing "..../scrilts.tcl"
<afo-blackness> ok acid tnx
<tioumen_2k5> lut
<BockBilbo> tritium
<tritium> BockBilbo, yes?
<BockBilbo> i have restarted, and now esd is not running
<BockBilbo> and polypaudio looks to be the sound server
<tritium> BockBilbo, good
<BockBilbo> (its running)
<tritium> ok
<BockBilbo> i have sound-clients and esound-common when doing dpkg -l | grep esound
<BockBilbo> and the sound works...
<BockBilbo> but i have 2 problems
<hawkman> any easy to install archive progs that can handle .rar for ubuntu ?
<tritium> BockBilbo, those esound packages are not a problem
<BockBilbo> tritium, hehe.. those packages arent my problem
<BockBilbo> :s
<tritium> ok
<BockBilbo> my first problem is that gnome sounds sound... but... for example rythmbox doesnt work
<CarlK> something is runnign amixer 15 times on both startup and shutdown....  on startup it is right before "starting internet superserver"
<BockBilbo> when trying to play a song
<BockBilbo> it says that "could not pause playback" and that "could not open resource for writing"
<BockBilbo> in beep media player, now i cant listen to the music configuring it using esound
<thoreauputic> hawkman: enable universe/multiverse and install unrar-nonfree
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> tritium, do you have the same problem?
<tritium> BockBilbo, that's the problem I had before doing the steps in that URL
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> gonna do them
<tritium> You saved your sesson on log out?
<Echylo> which namespace should I use for c++ in linux?
<tritium> BockBilbo, and you had killed any running sound server?
<BockBilbo> nope
<BockBilbo> gonna do it now
<BockBilbo> hold on
<crimsun> Echylo: std; ?
<tritium> BockBilbo, that's what you were going to run off and do...
<tritium> silly
<Echylo> ow wait a sec
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> I was trying to compile it with a c compiler
<evarlast> Echylo: std
<Echylo> :|
<Echylo> that explains the errors
<tritium> g++ Echylo
<Echylo> :shy:
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> I know
<Echylo> was trying gcc
<BockBilbo> brb
<Echylo> where are the arguments stand for in int main(int nNumberofArgs, char* pszArgs[] )
<CarlK> looks like then number of parameters, then an array of the parameters
<crimsun> Echylo: do you mean "what do they mean?" the first is the number of arguments passed on the command line; the second is an array...  like CarlK typed.
<Echylo> hmm
<tritium> crimsun, hello again
<crimsun> typically it's: int argc, char *argv[]    (or char **argv)
<crimsun> but again, that's just an actual parameter expression, so it doesn't much matter
<crimsun> hi tritium
<Echylo> k
<CarlK> dmesg shows: "Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 ro nousb nobiospnp noacpi"
<evarlast> don't forget char**env in tehre :)
<CarlK> then pnp: PnP ACPI: ACPI disable ... PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...
<CarlK> shouldn't it not do that?
<CarlK> or is the kernel option just nopnp ?
<crimsun> CarlK: noisapnp pci=noacpi
<CarlK> thanks
<Thom_Holwerda> aaargh the ubuntu-sparc install keeps hanging in second stage
<Thom_Holwerda> there appears to be something wrong with some evolution deps or something
<CarlK> is there some way to log the output durring shutdown?
<CarlK> something is freaking out and runing amixer about 15 times,  but I have no sound, so it errors
<CarlK> which is probably why it is run 15 times
<BockBilbo> tritium!!!! 1 of 2 problems solved
<BockBilbo> :)
<tritium> BockBilbo, okay.  Now what?
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> yhe next is that
<BockBilbo> everytime i boot ubuntu
<BockBilbo> the sound is muted
<BockBilbo> and the master volume is off
<tritium> BockBilbo, but polypaudio is now working in gnome?
<BockBilbo> i have to unmute it and turn up the master volume in order to listen
<tritium> with system sounds, rhythmbox, etc?
<BockBilbo> tritium, i guess so
<BockBilbo> yes
<tritium> BockBilbo, great.
<BockBilbo> though, beep media player isnt working fine..
<BockBilbo> but anyways, ill get to fix it bymyself
<BockBilbo> ... now.. do you know how to fix the muted problem?
<tritium> But your Multimedia Systems Selector is set to ESD...
<CarlK> hmm, it beeped 15 times... I don't remember beeps before... so maybe a hint of progress
<BockBilbo> tritium, it is
<Torakiky> hi, I need help...who can help me?
<CarlK> not me
<tritium> BockBilbo, I usually use alsamixer when I first set up sound.
<tritium> BockBilbo, and I haven't had that problem.
<BockBilbo> tritium, both default sink and source are set with esound
<BockBilbo> :S
<tritium> BockBilbo, good
<racoontje> Hi!
<WW> Torakiky: Ask your question. If someone can help, they (probably) will.
<CarlK> the memtest that gets installed is 1.3, but the current release is 3.1... who should I tell?
<tritium> BockBilbo, try using alsamixer.  It should save your volume settings, I believe.
<BockBilbo> ok
<crimsun> CarlK: memtest86+ != memtest86
<crimsun> CarlK: (and the newest version of the latter is 3.2)
<BockBilbo> brb
<Torakiky> I don't know how to change the default audio card
<Torakiky> in hoary there isn't alsaconf
<tritium> that's true
<Torakiky> how can I do?
<Yannick_> If I installed Hoary array 4, does the updatemanager keepmy Ubuntu to current, or do I have to install array 5?
<rel> how can I reinstall nvidia-kernel driver after having booted into a new kernel?
<tritium> rel, just make sure you have the matching linux-restricted-modules
<evarlast> rel: you have to rebuild the kernel module, basically run the nvidia installer again.
<evarlast> tritium: oh is there a deb?  cool.
<rel> tritium, Ive tried 2.6.11 -amd64, guess it doesnt have restricted modules
<tritium> evarlast, absolutly
<tritium> absolutely
<tritium> rel, that's not stable yet
<tritium> rel and none of the kernel metapackage depend on anything > 2.6.10
<rel> i know.. 2.6.10 isnt stable either i suppose
<thenuke> Argh, why ubuntu kind of letterboxes screen on laptop..
<tobbe> I lost my internet connection. Did anyone replay to my question about spell checking?
<tritium> rel, but that's what the metapackages depend on, and they're "supported" with restricted modules
<thenuke> it uses only the middle section of the screen
<crimsun> 2.6.11 is experimental, hence why it's in universe
<rel> Tr0gd0r,
<thenuke> lots of empty space on top and bottom parts of screen in console
<Beertje|GONE> is it usefull to upgrade to hoary
<thenuke> Beertje|GONE: No.
<tritium> evarlast, you'be been building your own?
<Echylo> how to take a square in c++
<Echylo> sqr(variable); ?
<Beertje|GONE> ok thx thenuke
<Beertje|GONE> :)
<thenuke> Beertje|GONE: most propablt it will brake sooner or later
<Beertje|GONE> i'll stay with warty ;)
<rel> tritium, oke. i come from gentoo and therein its easy. whatever the kernel I install its just "emerge nvidia-kernel/glx". Why isnt this done for ubuntu also
<evarlast> tritium: not on ubuntu.  I've not yet used nvidia on ubuntu, but I'm supposed to get a card soon (lent to friend)  so this is useful info
<Echylo> eindelijk iemand van belgi
<Echylo> beertje :p
<Beertje|GONE> Jow :)
<Echylo> hehe
<WW> Echylo: Do you mean a square root?
<evarlast> Echylo: pow()
<Echylo> ok
<Beertje|GONE> Echylo, #ubuntu-nl
<Beertje|GONE> :))
<tritium> rel, we don't need to build our packages
<zenrox> for ubuntu to get nvidia is 2 simpole steps sudo apt-get nivida-glx nvidia-setting
<rel> tritium, just for the nvidia kernel as it is already binary
<tritium> zenrox, yes, but he's using kernel 2.6.11
<zenrox> then nvidia-settings enable
<tobbe> evarlast, isn't it faster do do iNum*iNum ?
<zenrox> tritium,  still shouldent matter
<evarlast> tobbe: probably, but who knows, maybe pow is optimized.
<rel> zenrox, how?
<tritium> zenrox, yes, it matters, as there are not linux-restricted-modules-2.6.11
<rel> zenrox, apt-get reinstall nvidia-glx?
<zenrox> oh ya thats right it need the restricted modules
<tritium> as I was saying
<tobbe> evarlast, yeah, it should be, but I've allways heard that pow() is slow when doing anything less than ^4
<rel> tritium, so, the only way out is to use the installer script?
<tritium> rel, no, you can build your own from nvidia-kernel-source
<agenteo_> hi I need to install pgadminIII version 1.2, I've googled and founded it on hoary... can you giveme an url about installing packages from hoary? Thanks...
<tritium> rel, it's simple.  You just need linux-headers, and kernel-package
<zenrox> agenteo_,  do sudo apt-get pgadminIII
<agenteo_> it's not 1.2
<agenteo_> in wharty
<evarlast> tobbe: I don't see why it would be any slower, except for the added function call, which would probably get inlined by the compiler.
<zenrox> agenteo_,  then get the source and compile it
<tritium> rel, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source", and then read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-source to build your own nvidia module since you're using 2.6.11
<agenteo_> zenrox: pgadmin people suggest to use a packages version... there's a debian one but not all the dependencies are satisfied
<rel> tritium, oke. gonna try that. thanks
<zenrox> agenteo_,  then upgrade to hoary
<tobbe> evarlast, I don't know. Probably won't notice any speed difference anyway no matter what method you choose...
<tritium> rel, sure
<zenrox> agenteo_, and hope for the best
<kengur> hi, how do i add another category to gnome application menu? like Development?
<Thom_Holwerda> is there some sort of "force" command in apt-get?
<mmuller> kengur, if ur hoary you cant
<CarlK> I am running hoary - I should be using polyaudio, not esound, right?
<kengur> i'm warty
<tritium> CarlK, yes
<CarlK> tritium - thanks
<tritium> np
<Yannick_> when is hoary giong final, around april 2005?
<afo-blackness> back again with anothwr question.  i have an nvidea card in the linux pc by the guide it says this apt get install nvidia-glx thats step 1 what does they mean by that ?
<CarlK> and crimsun - thanks for the memtest info
<zenrox> afo-blackness,  thats so it can get the package
<kengur> afo-blackness, u have to activate the driver
<BockBilbo> this sucks
<BockBilbo> :S
<Yannick_> If I remember well 5.04 means 4th month of 2005, I'm I right, anyone?
<tritium> BockBilbo, what?
<afo-blackness> yeah but must i said in in the terminal ?
<BockBilbo> ...
<zenrox> Yannick_, probly true
<mmuller> Yannick_,  sounds right warty was 4.10 october 2004
<BockBilbo> well... the new sound server works just by doing what it is told in the page you gave me...
<afo-blackness> unable to lock the administraton directory :S
<BockBilbo> but... after restarting the session
<BockBilbo> i have to do it all over again
<BockBilbo> :s
<tritium> BockBilbo, have you tried saving your session on logout just once?
<Torakiky> someone can give me the hoary repository?
<BockBilbo> tritium, yes
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> same problem
<Yannick_> mmuller, great, but I thought it was due in march, is it posible that the first date was 5.03?
<zenrox> Torakiky,  change all the warty ones into hoary
<tritium> BockBilbo, hmm, I must admit I haven't logged out since I got it working last night...
<tritium> Maybe I should try it myself.
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> xD
<Torakiky> no zenrox , i HAVE HOARY INSTALLED
<crimsun> (caps)
<afo-blackness> wait !
<afo-blackness> now it asks for an password but i cant enter it :S
<BockBilbo> tritium try it now in one sec and tell me... just log out and go to gdm again...
<Torakiky> but on the base repository a lot of packages are missed
<BockBilbo> there is no need to reboot
<afo-blackness> nevermind
<afo-blackness> wierd
<crimsun> Torakiky: did you upgrade from warty, or did you install freshly via array[45] ?
<afo-blackness> it didnt show the psw
<tritium> BockBilbo, I wil..
<tritium> will
<BockBilbo> alright
<afo-blackness> however it is running now :)
<Torakiky> i installed it from the cd
<invisible_jim> currently running 2.6.8.1standard kernel on a compaq armada m700 (laptop). ive tried to run a custom recompile of the same version, code compiles and installs fine but on boot i get:- 'Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)' --- ive checked to most common things, making sure to compile with root filesystem, IDE support etc in the kernel but i keep getting the same problem. at the minute my lappy is compili
<invisible_jim> ng without support for ext3 extended attributes, im hoping that will help. any suggestions?
<BockBilbo> when will polypauido be installed by default in ubuntu?? in the hoary release?...
<Torakiky> crimsun, I installed it from the cd
<BockBilbo> cause in array 4 doesnt work properly
<evarlast> invisible_jim: using a initrd that has the ide drivers?
<crimsun> Torakiky: _which_ cd?
<invisible_jim> how do you mean, evarlast?
<Torakiky> crimsun,  I downloaded it from ubuntulinux.org
<evarlast> invisible_jim: regular debian/ubuntu kernels do not have support for IDE or SCSI in the kernel itself, but as modules.
<mmuller> when will beagle be released guys ?
<evarlast> so the kernel has an initrd (initial root disk) that has kernel modules (drivers) for the ide or scsi for your system.
<evarlast> invisible_jim: so you need to be sure to boot with an initrd
<mmuller> Yannick_, sorry can't answer that one
<Yannick_> mmuller, no problem
<invisible_jim> yea, ill have to check to make sure, but i think i am. i use the '--initrd binary' option when building the .deb and my grub menu lists an initrd for the new kernel
<evarlast> invisible_jim: sounds good.  on boot you should see where it mounts the initrd and loads the ide kernel modules.  If you don't see those, you can tell it is not using initrd, or the initrd doesn't have the ide modules.
<afo-blackness> :P
<afo-blackness> yeah mp 3 works now in linux cool ^^
<evarlast> invisible_jim: you may run mkinitrd manually and see if it puts ide and ext3 modules in there ( the same it true for filesystems ) - you can force it by adding modules to /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<tritium> BockBilbo, you're right.  The fix is not permanent.  (crimsun, better not consider the issue resolved)
<vi111e> can someone name all the dvd/video-players that I can apt-get to ubuntu
<invisible_jim> im using xconfig to configure the kernel, and telling it to compile code for IDE support (not as a module), is that enough? or do i need to be more explicit about getting support in the initrd?
<tritium> BockBilbo, I too have to go through the same process with every login, even if I save my session on logut.
<BockBilbo> :s
<kengur> afo-blackness, u only sudo in ubuntu
<BockBilbo> yes tritium...
<afo-blackness> i,m just using the musicbox
<Echylo> is four in a row unbeatable in ubuntu,
<Echylo> :p
<BockBilbo> that solution might work for people who keeps the session up much time
<tritium> BockBilbo, well, at least we're in the same boat together ;)
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> lol
<tritium> BockBilbo, you're right.
<invisible_jim> ill try your suggestion, im using the command 'make-kpkg --append-to-version=.frenzy kernel_image --initrd binary' to compile so far.
* minde911 slaps invisible_jim around a bit with a large trout
<tritium> crimsun, those procedures you wrote up need to be done after every login
<Euphoria> wenas
<crimsun> tritium: which set, #1 or #2 (revised, which are supposed to obsolete #1) ?
<rubixXx> any1 use steam
<tritium> #2, the ones we did really early this morning
<crimsun> hum.
<crimsun> BockBilbo: all you need to do is update && dist-upgrade, there's no need to reinstall.
<BockBilbo> thanks crimsun
<BockBilbo> but ive done that today... and the problem still remains
<thenuke> why I did not find this earlier :O http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<BockBilbo> ive just done what peppo said... gonna reboot to see if it saved the mixer config and if the sound isnt muted at boot
<thenuke> now I can have ubuntu in my p233/64 laptop too, and p100/64 machines too =)
<no0tic> I'm on hoary, I'm trying to install gnome-cpufreq-applet and it wants me to remove all gnome-applets* packages... it's normal?
<BockBilbo> gonna reboot
<BockBilbo> brb
<nanomad> n0tic: I think it is included with gnome-applets
<tritium> haggai, had to do a little "apt-get -f install" to get over a small error updating oo.o2 packages.  No problem.  Was this expected?
<minde911> invisible_jim: look in kernel config Miscellaneous filesystems>Compressed ROM file system support is inculuded or not, i had the same problem, compile Compressed ROM file system support in kernel
<crimsun> tritium: ok, so it's a gnome-session+polypaudio issue, not sure offhand which is more likely the culprit
<no0tic> nanomad: it's another package. I have gnome-applets installed and there's also another package named gnome-cpufreq-applet
<tritium> crimsun, sounds right to me, though I wouldn't know either
<Einzelganger> A friend of mine who is not very technical has installed Ubuntu Warty on his laptop, but his network card was not recognized during the installation (there is not eth0 available and the installation suggested using etherconf after installation). However, when booted with the live CD of Warty, his networkcard was detected and automatically (dhcp) configured. How can I make it work for him (I was thinking about something with lsmod and
<Einzelganger> checking which module is (extra) loaded, but that's hard to talk over over the phone ?
<nanomad> n0tic: I have that applet installed (not that package) already with gnome-applets, it is the last in the list
<vi111e> how can I test how my ATI card is working ? I have problems installing that fglrx and I was wondering how I can cehck some fps things or such to see how this works? because it is really slow in foobillard
<no0tic> nanomad: it isn't the same
<nanomad> n0tic: it is sooo strange. what does that applet do?
<no0tic> nanomad: i'm no0tic :) same thing, if you don't trust me, search for this package, in hoary (gnome-cpufreq-applet)
<no0tic> nanomad: as I try to install it it wants me to remove gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data
<jesuel> mmmm pizza
<Climber> Hello, I discovered that some fonts installed by Ubuntu by default in "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts", including the important "Helvetica" font, are not selectable in GNOME's font settings. How can that be and how to fix it? Any hints are appreciated.
<thenuke> what file it was again which I needed to edit to prevent ubuntu speaking swedish instead of english to me :)
<nanomad> n0tic: i've tried this now... u are right. don't know...
<tritium> There she is...what's up Tsjoklat ?
<afo-blackness> :S ^^
<no0tic> nanomad: no0tic, not n0tic :)  it's strange, isn't it?
<Tsjoklat> tritium, hello :) not much here.. having lunch.. you?
<tritium> Same, late lunch
<Tsjoklat> early lunch here
<tojileon> Hello
<Tsjoklat> debating whether to install polypaudio or not
<tritium> Tsjoklat, ah, youre in CA?  I'm in IN.
<Tsjoklat> tritium, does that stand for Indiana?
<tritium> Yes
<tojileon> Hello friends. Is this the place to ask technical doubts about Ubuntu?
<nanomad> no0tic: sorry... Yes, it's strange. Try a post in the forums...
<nanomad> tojileon: yes
<no0tic> nanomad: I tried installing it, hoping it would bring also the others applets but it messed up my gnome-panel... recovering
<Climber> @villle: You can test if it is installed correctly with "fglrxinfo". If it says something with "ATI", then it should be fine. Try glxgears, too - if it is around 1000 fps, everything should be ok.
<Tsjoklat> I see to many issues with polypaudio :(
<tritium> Tsjoklat, on bugzilla?
<aplsin> someone know where i can get mplayer that works on AMD?
<Tsjoklat> tritium, on here and from users complaining to me
<tojileon> Good :) (0) Anyone please tell me the equivalent of 'service' and 'chkconfig' commands
<tritium> Tsjoklat, it works pretty well for the duration of one session, once you get it setup right.  How often do you log out?
<Tsjoklat> tritium, a few times a day... have to reboot in another OS
<tritium> oh, well, you may want to wait.  Otherwise you'll be monkeying with polypaudio with every reboot
<Tsjoklat> tritium, my idea.. lol
<BockBilbo> tritium, :S any ideas of how to fix it?
<BockBilbo> ive been doing some experiments now
<tritium> BockBilbo, no, not yet.  Did you find anything?
<BockBilbo> but Ive got nothing new
<tritium> darn
<BockBilbo> :(
<Tsjoklat> 1) Set all apps to use EsounD output;
<Tsjoklat> 2) polypaudio -k
<Tsjoklat> 3) polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa
<Tsjoklat> 4) Desktop>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Sink>ESD>Test
<thoreauputic> tojileon: services are started/stopped with /etc/init.d/nameofservice  start|stop|restart and so on
<Tsjoklat> that's the fix I got .. but I have no idea if it will work
<tritium> Tsjoklat, that's the "single-session fix"
<Tsjoklat> tritium, here is a 'multi-session' fix?
<Tsjoklat> there even
<tritium> Actually, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<thoreauputic> tojileon: of course if you wish you can set up aliases for those commans
<thoreauputic> *commands
<zido> how do i add another user to sudo users?
<tritium> Tsjoklat, don't think there is atm
<thoreauputic> zido: visudo
<BockBilbo> GOT IT
<tritium> BockBilbo, no way.  What?
<Tsjoklat> zido, ubuntuguide.org
* tritium was just about to give polypaudio a swift kick to the groin
<tritium> but he pauses...
* Tsjoklat will wait... no energey to kick anything in the groin atm
<BockBilbo> what tsjoklat said works withouht having to do what the page said
<tritium> heh
<BockBilbo> see..
<crimsun> tsj, how was the birthday? :-)
<tritium> BockBilbo, even after logout/login?
<Tsjoklat> crimsun, was good thanks! so nice of you to remember :)
<BockBilbo> the page said that we have to switch of the server, save session, logout, login, and enable the server
<tritium> BockBilbo, that page has those instructions Tsjoklat just paste at the top
<BockBilbo> doing what tsjoklat said, we dont have to do that logout login thing
<BockBilbo> ...
<tritium> BockBilbo, see the page again
<tritium> and look at the top
<BockBilbo> oh... so.. i guess i didnt read that part
<BockBilbo> cause i dont use to read quotes :s
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> xD
<Tsjoklat> I'll guess I have to find more guinea pigs to test out polypaudio before even thinking of touching it lol
<BockBilbo> anyways... that works fine... so even if doing what the page says doesnt work
<BockBilbo> we can still do an script
<tritium> although, that's a fairly simple script to run on login
<rel> havent had any trouble with polyaudio (whatever that is for)
<BockBilbo> yeah
<tritium> rel, sound server to replace esound
<rel> tritium, ive read on that on a gnome mailing list. gnome and co are still using esd here it seems. overkill?
<tritium> rel, ubuntu is using polypaudio now in place of esd
<BockBilbo> gonna try saving the session now to see if it works ... otherwise... i guess it would be a good idea to create an script
<tritium> BockBilbo, looking forward to your report
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> brb
<rel> tritium, ive noticed that. the logfiles read polyaudio all over.
<Kvark> I'm kinda new to linux, and have a hard time finding the programs after installing them... any tips on how/where to look for them?
<tritium> rel, oh, /var/log/messages?
<crimsun> it's a lot of pa spew due to providing the backend for EsounD compatibility, rel.
<tritium> hell, my script can't kill polypaudio with "polypaudio -k"
<Tsjoklat> still long ways to go for Hoary release
<edulix> hi !
<crimsun> tritium: try ,,pkill polypaudio || true''
<rel> tritium, yes crouwded with it!
<tritium> crimsun, thanks
<Tsjoklat> crimsun, what does the double ,, do?
<tritium> crimsun, that worked.  Thanks.
<thoreauputic> Kvark: type `which progname` (where progname is the name o course)
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: it's just the syntax I use to denote a command
<tojileon> thoreauputic: Thanks. /etc/init.d/foo {start|stop} will do that temporarily. Right? What if I want to run a service when the system boots up? Or when it changes to another runlevel?
<Thom_Holwerda> fabbione, are you here?
<Kvark> wow, thanks :D
<thoreauputic> Kvark: usually they will be in your "path" so they just run by typing the name
<Kvark> that makes things a lot easier
<thoreauputic> tojileon: look at update-rc.d
<Tsjoklat> crimsun, ah okay sorry too early for me I guess
<rel> crimsun, oke. distributors/gnome.kde should be supporting alsa instead. would make things simpeler and better
<thoreauputic> tojileon: it updates your start up scripts
<H0lyD4wg> heya folks. i've searched the wiki and the forums but couldn't find out what was The Right Way to load my iptables rules at boot. anyone can point me at the right direction?
<Riddell> rel: alsa is linux only, gnome and kde can't be linux only
<tritium> H0lyD4wg, did you read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/iptables?
<JDigital> Hiho. Can anyone tell me how to set Ubuntu to a resolution higher than 1024*768 or a refresh rate above 60Hz?
<crimsun> Tsjoklat: hehe, np
<Echylo> how do you save a article in pan full without decoding?
<rel> Riddell, oke.. cant kde/gnome then use the audio backend on the hostOS's?
<JDigital> The screen resolution options only go up that far.
<crimsun> rel: that's precisely what esd and polypaudio are...
<rel> crimsun, got the point :)
<thoreauputic> JDigital: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ( or xserver-xorg for Hoary)
<tojileon> thoreauputic: Thank you :)
<thoreauputic> you can edit the XF86Config-4 file manually, but it isn't recommanded in Debian style distros
<thoreauputic> in fact it's warned against...
<H0lyD4wg> tritium, i didn't know it existed. reading now.
<tritium> H0lyD4wg, yeah, all packages store their docs in /usr/share/doc
<copilot> I'm following the wiki guide to recompiling the kernel, is there anything else i should know?
<edulix> hi !
<rel> tritium, I am about to give up on unsupported kernels and want to make my custom "by ubuntu supported" kernel, but without the zillions of modules loaded, that I don;t need anyway.
<tritium> Tsjoklat, so you support users?
<edulix> how can I easily configure xfree ? gdm doesn't show. it first blinks and then it ask if I want to see the errors or not
<Tsjoklat> tritium, yes I do, got a group of 32 ppl on my ar... I mean neck :P
<edulix> it is warty in a imac g3 rev. A
<tritium> rel, okay, I recommend using kenrel-package
<tritium> Tsjoklat, cool, they use ubuntu?  :)
<edulix> is there away to automatically configure xfree?
<edulix> (re)configure
<tritium> rel, kernel-package, rather ;)
<BockBilbo> :s
<tritium> edulix, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfre86
<tritium> xfree86
<BockBilbo> tritium, didnt work following all the steps on the site
<tritium> BockBilbo, same problems?
<marciano> hello everyone
<BockBilbo> and neither adding the 2 polypaudio commands in the session start
<BockBilbo> tritium, yes
<tritium> BockBilbo, I just made a script
<marciano> I just installed the new ubuntu system
<BockBilbo> you have?
<tritium> yes
<BockBilbo> can i try it?
<BockBilbo> i was about to do it now
<edulix> tritium: when it ask for color depth, I enter <whatever> (24,16,8...) and it always keep saying "/usr/sbin/laptop-detect: line 1: dmiecode: command not found"
<JDigital> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" seems to have no effect
<tritium> it's just pkill polypaudio on the first line, and polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa
<BockBilbo> but
<JDigital> oh, it works if I run it in a terminal.
<tritium> JDigital, did you hand-edit?
<BockBilbo> you dont even need to do pkill polypaudio
<thoreauputic> JDigital: you should get asked questions
<tritium> BockBilbo, you don't think so:
<tritium> ?
<BockBilbo> nope...
<Tsjoklat> tritium, yes they do.. it is after al the best :)
<BockBilbo> i just log in to the sesssion
<BockBilbo> and do
<thoreauputic> JDigital: if you edited the file, you will ahve to do it manually
<BockBilbo> polypaudio -k
<BockBilbo> and
<tritium> Tsjoklat, cool.  What kind of place?
<BockBilbo> polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa
<thoreauputic> JDigital: which is why it isn't recommanded
<JDigital> o
<JDigital> what's the recommended method then
<thoreauputic> *recommended
<BockBilbo> let me see it if works just with oe of those
<BockBilbo> brb
<tritium> BockBilbo, the polypaudio -k didn't work, but that tries to kill it, just like pkill
<Tsjoklat> tritium, prive server and a mailing list I have
<thoreauputic> JDigital: the command I gave you
<BockBilbo> ohh
<JDigital> I'm using that
<BockBilbo> i see
<BockBilbo> o same same
<BockBilbo> ok
<thoreauputic> JDigital: if you have hoary, substitute xserver-xorg in the command
<tritium> JDigital, it you hand-edited it, you'll have to re-set the md5sum
<JDigital> I have warty
<JDigital> I didn't hand edit, I'm using this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" at the command line
<thoreauputic> JDigital: nothing happens at all?
<Slask3n> hi =)
<JDigital> Not unless I tick the box "run in terminal", in which case it brings up a config program
<JDigital> which I am using now
<tritium> JDigital, does the md5sum of your file match that listed in /var/lib/xfree86/ ?
<thoreauputic> JDigital: hah - where did you type it??
<JDigital> No clue.
<BockBilbo> tritium,  what does "polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa" do? does it open polyaudio with the default.pa config file?
<JDigital> In the "Run Application" menu
<JDigital> option
<Tsjoklat> tritium, it's a channel were ppl use linux for certain purposes rather to be unknown :)
<JDigital> alt-f2
<tritium> BockBilbo, yes.  type polypaudio -h to see what the switches do
<JDigital> which I rebound to my start key
<tritium> Tsjoklat, oh, is that so?
<JDigital> tried to make it Start-R like Windows but it doesn't work.
<bas> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my ieee1394 drive? i modprobe'd sbp2... what should i do next?
<Slask3n> when i open an audio//ideo file by double-clicking it, it is starting an new VLC-window and plays the file in it for each time, instead of playing it in the already opened window :s how can i fix this?
<thoreauputic> JDigital: ah - you need to ty[pe it in a terminal - as you discovered :)
<Tsjoklat> tritium, yes exciting isn't it hahah
<tritium> heh
<BockBilbo> so i guess the problem is that polyaudio loads a wrong config at the session start
<BockBilbo> right?
<jovian> what can I use or learn how to use something to partition and reformat a second harddrive
<tritium> BockBilbo, or some strange interaction with gnome-session
<BockBilbo> yes
<madduck> what does D-BUS stand for?
<thoreauputic> JDigital: most things are better typed in a terminal - except commands for graphical apps perhaps
<LJ> madduck, it's a messaging bus
<madduck> right. i know.
<JDigital> Odd. I set that up and there's still no option to use above 60Hz
<tritium> JDigital, can you ls /var/lib/xfree86 ?
<madduck> LJ: but what's the acronym?
<BockBilbo> brb
<LJ> madduck, I'm not sure Data Bus maybe ??
<Slask3n> when i open an audio//video file by double-clicking it, it is starting an new VLC-window and plays the file in it for each time, instead of playing it in the already opened window :s how can i fix this?
<madduck> or distributed, or dumb, or ...
<zenrox> ok i just reupgraded to hoary and gdm fails to load
<zenrox> with the nvidia driver enabled
<tritium> zenrox, did Xorg get configured to use nvidia?
<zenrox> yes
<LJ> madduck, it doesn't even say on the d-bus webpage
<tritium> zenrox,  did you comment out "GLcore" and "dri"?
<IneedSOMEhelp_> when i open an audio/video file by double-clicking it, it is starting an new VLC-window and plays the file in it for each time, instead of playing it in the already opened window :s anyone know how can i fix this?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: sounds like you are expecting a file manager to act as a media player...
<zenrox> tritium: yep i dint modprobe the newer driver for nvidia
<JDigital> XF86Config-4.md5sum  X.md5sum  Xwrapper.config.md5sum
<JDigital> XF86Config-4.roster  X.roster  Xwrapper.config.roster
<zenrox> 6111 for warty 6629 for hoary
<tritium> JDigital, the XF86Config-4.md5sum has to match the md5sum of your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, or dpkg-reconfigure won't work
<JDigital> What's the command to md5sum
<tritium> md5sum
<GammaRay> After a few days of being on, gnome will freeze if I try to shutdown using the logout dialog. Has anyone noticed this also?
<JDigital> doh :)
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: n, ive installed vlc and it works perfect, but are there any parameters or something that opens the audio/video-file in the already opened vlc instead of opening a new one?
<tritium> followed by the filename
<IneedSOMEhelp_> no*
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: ah - or a browser
<BockBilbo> tritium, after loggin in, if you do: "polypaudio it says that "main.c: read() failed: No such file or directory"
<tritium> BockBilbo, yes, I get that on occasion with my script
<BockBilbo> you do?
<BockBilbo> :s
<tritium> yes
<BockBilbo> so, the script doesnt work
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: I see - I don't know - possibly the man page or --help will give you an option
<BockBilbo> right?
<tritium> BockBilbo, I just re-run it
<BockBilbo> yes..
<AndyR> anyone know why my nvidia server works with 2.6.10-3-386 but not with 2.6.10-3-686??
<zenrox> hehehe
<vi111e> how can I see hidden files and folder in that BROWSE thing
<JDigital> tritium: It matches.
<BockBilbo> tritium, perhaps thats what i was about to tell you
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: there may be a command line switch for what you want
<BockBilbo> rerunning it works fine
<tritium> JDigital, good deal
<BockBilbo> brb
<JDigital> So how do I get it to give me the option to run in 85Hz 1024*768 instead of this annoying 60Hz?
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: as it is now it opens a new window and then both the old and the new windows are playing at the same time, and that is annoying! ive already searched the internet for a solution but i cant find any
<BockBilbo> gotta go to eat dinner
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: try typing vlc -help in a terminal
<tritium> zenrox, did you figure it out?  you're laughing...
<IneedSOMEhelp_> ok
<tritium> BockBilbo, see you
<zenrox> yep
<Tsjoklat> toodles BockBilbo
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: or  `man vlc` for more info
<tritium> AndyR, do you have linux-restricted-modules for 686?
<zenrox> just re probe the nvidia driver
<tritium> good
<tritium> AndyR, it has to match your kernel version exactly
<AndyR> tritium, will check now
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: no, i cant find anything there either
<angelo> help
<Tsjoklat> angelo, er?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: not even the man page? You may be out of luck then...
<angelo> my gnome desktop is broken
<tritium> AndyR, okay, then I'm going to get going here.
<robertj> is enough of the hardware stuff merged that live cds are good tests for power management?
* Tsjoklat hands out the glue
<angelo> the taskbars are not displaying
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: you meen its impossible?? itcant be! or can it??
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: nothing is impossible.. ;) I don't know enough about vlc to help though, I'm afraid
<angelo> ok bye fellas im going to try one of the gurus
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: if you can write simple scripts, you could script a command to kill the running instance and start a new one, for example
<AndyR> tritium, no i didnt have them on
<JDigital> I'm still having no luck getting the screen to go above 60Hz. Is there an updated driver for it someplace?
<JDigital> where "it" is an nVidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: that would have the same effect I guess
<tritium> AndyR, sudo apt-get install it, then
<jovian> what program should I use to repartition a drive perfereably with a gui but not necessary
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: or even an alias  like killall vlc && vlc %s or something similar
<FLeiXiuS> jovian: I love sudo cfdisk /dev/hdx
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: ok, thanks anyway :) but maybe you can help me with another problem then? where can i change the preffered applications for more stuff then just web browser, email client, text editor and terminal? i want to make .torrent files open in azureus and .php in quanta etc.. do you know where i can do this?
<AndyR> tritium, im just installing them via xdmcp on the box
<tritium> JDigital, what does "sudo ddcprobe" return?
<tritium> AndyR, okay.
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: im not that into linux-scripting
<jovian> ok FLeiXiuS
<jovian> thx
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: my solution involves installing the rox filer, which allows me to change those associations "ad lib"
<JDigital> tritium: Whole bunch of modes.
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: will i find this "rox filer" in apt-get?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: I personally find the gnome way of doing thngs frustrating at times...
<tritium> JDigital, what about rates?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: no, unfortunately - I compiled mine
<albi1>  IneedSOMEhelp_, look under gnome-menu: computer->desktop settings, ther should be something like prefered applications or so (sorry my gnome is german :-P ...
<JDigital> It doesn't appear to list refresh rates at all
<tritium> JDigital, did you check /var/log/XFree86.0.log for errors?
<ebone> do you guys ever find the Dependencies reported by apt-get to be perplexing ?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: there is a debian deb for it though (in sid)
<IneedSOMEhelp_> albi1: thats what i NOT ment :P hehe but thanks anyway
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic: i found rox-filer and i have installed it now.. i will check now :)
<tritium> JDigital, it may be that you need to manaully specify HorizSync and VertRefresh for your monitor.
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: you can do it in the gconf editor - but it isn't user friendly
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: read the docs - it's a bit confusing at first
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: but it's an excellent file manager
<BockBilbo> im back
<BockBilbo> tritium, any advance?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: right click and choose "set run action"
<albi1>  IneedSOMEhelp_, the other way could be in nautilus: right click and select "open with" and then other applications (or so...)
<unbuntu|n00b> i just finished installing unbuntu (i guess the first step) but when it boots it hangs on the "Setting the System clock using the hardware clock as reference..." Any ideas ?
<Climber> JDigital: You should verify that the settings for your Monitor in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 are correct.
<tritium> BockBilbo, no
<Climber> JDigital: As a last try, you could use modelines - there is some web page from nvidia that generates modelines
<JDigital>         HorizSync       30-60
<JDigital>         VertRefresh     50-75
<BockBilbo> the script dint work?
<thoreauputic> albi1. IneedSOMEhelp_, indeed I forgot you can set apps in the properties dialog in nautilus
<tritium> JDigital, do those match your monitor specs?
<JDigital> Might do. I've had it running 1024*768@85Hz no problem in Windows.
<rel> oke, whats the difference between "linux-image-2.6.10-3-amd64-k8 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on AMD K8." and "linux-image-2.6.10-3-amd64-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on x86_64."? The description of the first one, doesnt mention 64bit, while the same package of version 2.6.9 does. Is this a typo? And are these sources patched by ubuntu patches, as these patches have their own package.
<JDigital> which is why I'm wondering if I need to update some drivers
<BockBilbo> brb
<tritium> JDigital, what is your monitor capable of?
<IneedSOMEhelp_> thoreauputic, albil: thanks :) i got it now, and it works :) but where and how can i make irc:// links open xchat and make it connect to the server and join the channel like mirc does on windoZe?
<JDigital> 1024*768@85Hz, resolutions up to maybe 1280*something at 60Hz
<JDigital> or so I think, anyway.
<tritium> JDigital, I mean the rates
<JDigital> I know it can do better than 60Hz at 1024
<tritium> JDigital, i.e., are those rates you pasted above right?
<tritium> AndyR, get it working yet?
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: for Xchat I don't know - but if you install the chatzilla extension for firefox you can use irc://  bookmarks for the same purpose
<JDigital> I'm not entirely sure. They don't seem particularly inaccurate
<tritium> JDigital, you should find out the specs of your monitor.
<JDigital> I can't just set it to 75Hz and hope for the best?
<Cookies> hi what version of kernel is on in latest ubuntu realise?
<tritium> JDigital, that's not advisable
<tritium> Cookies, 2.6.10
<rel> comcor, 2.6.10 here
<thoreauputic> IneedSOMEhelp_: also in firefox clicking a link for an unknown protocol usually brings up a dialogue asking what app you want to use
<Cookies> thanks
<AndyR> tritium, yes working fine, thank you greatly
<tritium> AndyR, no problem.
<comfrey_> any quick tips on running vnc without a local head.  spawning its own X session?
<INRSboy> question: how can i add stuff to the menu ?
<tritium> Okay, I'm takig off.  See you all later.
<JDigital> Drag it on?
<JDigital> The thing is that I've run it in Windows at 1024*768 at 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz and 85Hz without problems.
<rel> tritium,  bye
<tritium> rel, so you later, buddy
<INRSboy> ok ?!
<comfrey_> it is possible i believe, but i think it is an x.org thing
<comfrey_> may not be in warty
<INRSboy> question: how can i add stuff to the application menu ?
<ficusplanet> INRSboy: Warty or Hoary?
<Jeremy_D> hello everyone and good morning from australia!
<INRSboy> Warty
<comfrey> INRSboy: right click and add to menu
<thoreauputic> INRSboy: right click at the end of a submenu, choose whole menu. add a launher for your app
<ficusplanet> INRSboy: Right click in the menu and choice to add a new item.
<rel> INRSboy, gnome? guess this not possible/easy thing
<thoreauputic> *launcher
<INRSboy> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> rel, yes, it's quite easy
<Jeremy_D> i have added new packages/applications to my ubuntu system, but i cant find them anywhere, any ideas anyone?
<Climber> Jeremy_D: Start synaptic and do a search in that program
<Jeremy_D> Climber, and then what?
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: and/or just type the name of the app in a terminal to launch it
<warty> hola
<Jeremy_D> Climber, all that will tell me is if its been installed?
<Jeremy_D> hmm
<rel> thoreauputic, strange, out of the "whole menu" I can only select to add the submenu or the selected to my panel
<ebone> couple of questions ...
<warty> estoy intenrando instalar ubunru
<warty> y se me keda colgado
<Jeremy_D> okay.. ill try that
<thoreauputic> rel, try (in nautilus) : ctrl -L ; applications:///
<ebone> Is there anyway to have apt tell you WHERE a package is coming from before installing ?
<thoreauputic> ebone: apt-cache policy <package>
<thoreauputic> ebone: should tell you if its in "universe" or whatever
<Climber> Jeremy_D: It's right-click and properties, then "installed files"
<ebone> ohh ... cool
<Jeremy_D> Climber, where in synaptic?
<rel> thoreauputic, it cant find that path. but oke.. no need to change menustructure for now :)
<ebone> thoreauputic: what would be cool is this ....
<thoreauputic> rel: this is hoary, am I right?
<ebone> have apt-get print out all that info before you install ...
<rel> thoreauputic, yes
<ebone> it would be nice to know what all is getting done ...
<thoreauputic> rel, I think it's changed in the latest gnome.
<ebone> I wonder if one could "script" an apt-get wrapper that does this ?
<Jeremy_D> how do i know which version of gnome i have?
<rel> thoreauputic, what doesn't change in gnome :D
<ebone> Jeremy: dpkg -l "gnome*"
<thoreauputic> ebone: before apt-getting, do  apt-cache search <keyword> then apt-cache show or apt-cache policy (or just look in synaptic)
<ebone> that's what i do now.
<ebone> but it's a bit of a pain ...
<thoreauputic> rel: blame havoc - everyone else does ;)
<ebone> cause apt-get is always pulling in other stuff too ...
<ebone> i would think a nifty "wrapper" script may be able to print all this out ...
<thoreauputic> ebone : apt-cache depends is another
<rel> rel,  yes.. that dude is wicked. I already blame him for that "reduced recource" option for metacity.. actually or that ugly minimize effect
<ebone> Just a one shot deal ... you know ....
<thoreauputic> ebone: there's an excellent apt-howto on debian.org - in fact I think you can apt-get the howto as well
<Climber> Does anybody know how to activate fonts that are installed, but not selectable by default, like Helvetica?
<Jeremy_D> is there a special folder where new packages are installed?
<Jeremy_D> so i can take a look at all of the new ones i have installed :oP
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: no, not as such
<Jeremy_D> well isnt that bad :P
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: mostof the binaries land in /usr/bin though
<Jeremy_D> well i have loved ubuntu up until now... arg
<Jeremy_D> okay ill take a look there, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: no it isn't bad - its *nix ;)
<Gul3> hello, where can i get hoary install fresh isos?
<Gul3> ehrm, where can i download hoary isos
<Gul3> ?
<Gul3> :)
<rel> Gul3, see topic
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: the config files are mostly in /etc
<Gul3> thanks! lol
<cg0def> does anyone know how well ubuntu works on amd64?
<cg0def> should I just use 32bit packages or give 64  a try?
<edulix> hey has someone seen ktoon ? it's like macromedia flash palyer but gpl ! but a .deb for is still lacking :)
<rel> cg0def, with hoary it all works perfectly here
<cg0def> nice
<cg0def> when is the stable version of hoary supposed to come out
<vjaz_> april
<vjaz_> the releases are made every six months
<cg0def> yeah I know
<cg0def> but wasn't sure when the previous one came out :)
<Gul3> 4.10 = four for 2004, ten for october?
<cg0def> there's something else I have been using debian so far and I am probably going to move to ubuntu because it's better suted for desktops (debian unstable has problems with lash media and stuff)
<cg0def> is there anythign that I should know before I switch
<cg0def> like any significan differences
<cg0def> Gul3: thanks for the info did not know that
<vjaz_> Gul3, I didn't know that either and was wondering about it. Thanks.
<vjaz_> That also explains why Hoary is 5.04
<BockBilbo> im back
<cg0def> so Hoary would be 5.04?
<vjaz_> Isn't that 7 months though?
<Gul3> yes
<BockBilbo> where is tritium?
<Gul3> 11 12 1 2 3 4
<Gul3> no
<vjaz_> Hm... Yeah, you're right. My bad.
<Gul3> my little secret. i did not know either, it's just a guess but it seems right
<ewf345> can someone help me with an installation problem?
<rel> hmm, there arnt any linux-sources for amd64
<vjaz_> It has to be right. I don't know how they could had announced Hoary's version number otherwise.
<thoreauputic> ewf345: hard to say until you ask the question ;)
<ewf345> Hoary Array-5
<ewf345> My installation is stuck on "Creating device node /dev/raw1394"
<ewf345> This also happened in previous releases.
<ewf345> Any help would be really appreciated.
<ewf345> Thanks
<vjaz_> And also I don't see how they could had missed versions 1-3.
<BockBilbo> crimsun, do you know where tritium go?
<vjaz_> I guess it's kind of like Gentoo's versioning, but even better.
<rel> BockBilbo, he left :)
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> rel, did he fix the problem?
<Gul3> vjaz_: yeah.
<bas> ewf345, strange.. try disabling Firewire/IEEE1394 support in a 'expert install'
<rel> BockBilbo, whitch problem?
<BockBilbo> the problem with polypaudio
<BockBilbo> i think you also had it
<ewf345> ok thanks ill try that
<BockBilbo> that it doens work fine when loging in a new session
<rel> oh, I didnt follow that discussion. my audio works fine here.. just for the many messagelog entries it generates
<vjaz_> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/linuxbeat3.htm
<feliXDZ> hello
<BockBilbo> rel, do you use polypaudio or esound?
<vjaz_> hm, oops
<rel> BockBilbo, on hoary. using polyaudio
<vjaz_> wrong channel, but you can read that too, it's funny
<rel> BockBilbo, but i remember chocolate mentioning about a workaround
<Jeremy_D> wow armagetron is pretty good :) better than i expected
<Jeremy_D> :)
<BockBilbo> rel,  and does it work fine after restarting a session???
<Tsjoklat> > > 1) Set all apps to use EsounD output;
<Tsjoklat> > > 2) polypaudio -k
<Tsjoklat> > > 3) polypaudio -nF /etc/polypaudio/default.pa
<Tsjoklat> > > 4) Desktop>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Sink>ESD>Test
<Tsjoklat> > >    should now work
<BockBilbo> Tsjoklat, that doesnt work
<JDigital> Can someone tell me how to 1) quit X, or 2) get Windows back because now it boots straight to Linux :)
<feliXDZ> I have an official ubuntu live cd but it won't boot on a Dell Inspiron 5000
<Tsjoklat> 1) System>Preferences>Sound: uncheck (disable) the option "Enable sound
<Tsjoklat>    server startup"
<Tsjoklat> 2) click Close
<Tsjoklat> 3) System>Log Out: check (enable) the option "Save current setup"
<Tsjoklat> 4) click Ok
<Tsjoklat> 5) log back in
<Tsjoklat> 6) repeat step [1] , only this time check (enable) the option "Enable
<Tsjoklat>    sound server startup"
<Tsjoklat> 7) click Close
<BockBilbo> Tsjoklat, thanks... but is not it
<Tsjoklat> still searching for more BockBilbo
<BockBilbo> who, me?
<vi11e> hey how do I run a.out c++ compiled file in terminal?
<Tsjoklat> BockBilbo, no me :)
<rel> BockBilbo, is your nick the same as chocolate? It is in my native language :P
<rel> i mean Tsjoklat
<BockBilbo> rel, whats your native language? russian?
<rel> hehe, no.
<Tsjoklat> rel yes
<rel> I mean Tsjoklat
<rel> my native lang is morrocan
<Vjaz> Dutch?
<BockBilbo> oh
<feliXDZ> Is there a set of cheatcodes for ubuntu like knoppix?
<BockBilbo> :)
<Tsjoklat> it is Dutch yes
<CarlK> will options in /etc/modules.conf be used?
<vi11e> hey how do I run a.out c++ compiled file in terminal?
<rel> Vjaz, in dutch it is chokolade
<BockBilbo> i didnt know you guys also write using occidental letters
<evarlast> vi11e: . is not in your path, run as ./a.out
<vi11e> ahh
<vi11e> thank you
<BockBilbo> i was in morroco once,
<Tsjoklat> Tjoklat was a brand of a Dutch chocolate maker
<BockBilbo> in tangier
<CarlK> vi11e - you may need to make it execuatable
<BockBilbo> im expecting to go back, i liked it
<vi11e> hmm, I used to manage to run it just with that ./
<vi11e> but now it just doesn't do it
<rel> Tsjoklat, that must be ages ago.. I only know verkade
<ewf345> i dont see anything I can disable in the expert install there is only kernel modules none of which say 1394 and hardware detection only mentions a floppy drive
<Tsjoklat> rel Droste.. was from Indonesia
<rel> BockBilbo, nice.. you should then visit the south
<ewf345> the live cd works fine though...
<Echylo> how to restart X-server after installing nvidia drivers?
<BockBilbo> i will when i have the money
<Tsjoklat> rel before WWII
<BockBilbo> lol
<JDigital> No, how to quit it so that I can install the drivers
<OrangeSlice> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<thoreauputic> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rel> Tsjoklat, jeeez.. man you that old?
<vi11e> hmm now it works...
<Tsjoklat> rel woman please
<rel> hehe
<rel> yes dear
<BockBilbo> i visited tangier cause i usually spend some time in cadiz, spain... and tangier is just about 1h 30 min from gibraltar by ship
<Tsjoklat> rel no.. my grandmother use to have tin cans of that brand in her house..
<rel> Tsjoklat, I see. nostalgic memories :) always nice to have
<Tsjoklat> rel yes.. in honor of her I use this nick :) (plus I am addicted to chocolate)
<JDigital> okay, ctrl-alt-backspace just brings me to the login screen
<BockBilbo> Tsjoklat, we all are chocolate addicts
<BockBilbo> lol
<rel> BockBilbo, I have never been in Tangiers, most of the other towns I did. I dont feel home in those crowded morrocan city's
<JDigital> cities
<thoreauputic> JDigital: yes - you need to do /etc/init.d/gdm stop as root (sudo in other words)
<Tsjoklat> BockBilbo, that's all you need in life most of the time :)
<thoreauputic> JDigital: that should produce a satisfying blackness for you ;)
<rel> JDigital, sorry :) my dutch is bad i know
<JDigital> Hehe
<JDigital> With like a command line, though, right?
<thoreauputic> JDigital: yes. you type your login and password
<JDigital> ok
<thoreauputic> to get back to gdm, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BockBilbo> brb
<rel> hmm, well
<rel> does someone know if linux-sources for am64 exist?
<netmonk> how can I make a daemon start every time I start Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> rel, why would the sources be different? Wouldn't you just compile them?
<thoreauputic> netmonk: use update-rc.d
<rel> thoreauputic, was thinking they would contain amd64 specific patches
<BockBilbo> im back
<netmonk> thoreauputic, how?
<BockBilbo> Tsjoklat, im gonna give up with polypaudio
<BockBilbo> im back to esound...
<Tsjoklat> BockBilbo, can you do that?
<BockBilbo> Tsjoklat, what? go back to esound?
<thoreauputic> netmonk: erm... read the man page: it isn't difficult
<Tsjoklat> BockBilbo, yes
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> perhaps, im using esound now
<rel> BockBilbo, so, the issue is that when you logout your gnome session your audio breaks?
<BockBilbo> rel, well smthing like that
<rel> hmm
<BockBilbo> the audio works fine for system events
<BockBilbo> but not for rythmbox, beep media player, xine, etc
<BockBilbo> :S
<thoreauputic> netmonk: an easier way is to add a command at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, but it isn't recommended
<rel> BockBilbo, going to test that.
<BockBilbo> i have to kill and start again polupaudio
<BockBilbo> in order to make it work..
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> my screen looks fucked up
<albi1> netmonk, copy the start script which should come with the program/daemon into /etc/init.d and then run update-rc <scriptname> defaults
<Echylo> trying to run Enemy Territory
<BockBilbo> which is a bit anoying if you dont stay in a session
<albi1> update-rc --help gives help, btw
<albi1> and don't forget to sudo!
<netmonk> thank you thoreauputic and albi1 ;)
<rel> BockBilbo, no problems at all. logged off gnome and back in. rhythembox still works
<thoreauputic> netmonk: heh - sorry that wasn't meant to be a "RTFM" response - but it's pretty straightforward ;)
<BockBilbo> rel, ussing polypaudio??
<rel> BockBilbo, how to check. using hoary so i must be
<Echylo> what do about this error, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FR500> hello again
<Echylo> I think opengl is installed
<scizzo> Echylo: hoary?
<Echylo> nope
<thoreauputic> Echylo: if everything works, ignore it ;)
<Echylo> that's the prob
<rel> BockBilbo,  2065 ?        Ss     0:11 /usr/bin/polypaudio
<FR500> got standby and hibernation to work, now how do i make my Fn keys to work
<FR500> any clues?
<BockBilbo> oh...
<BockBilbo> :S
<rel> Im just lucky
<Echylo> the game(enemy territory) doesn't launch
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> anyways
<tracks> hi guys , any wireles router experts on?
<BockBilbo> i think i will switch to polypaudio later on time
<Echylo> I'm wireless, I have a router but I'm totally not an expert :p
<tracks> :)
<El_Che> FR500: have a look in /var/log/acpid
<rel> tracks, just ask your question
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> some1 will answer
<tracks> k
<El_Che> FR500: do the fn combination and have a look there if its registered
<tracks> got the router all working but now & again i have to reset power in order for it to connect
<rel> Tsjoklat, do you have any clues on why polyaudio does work normaly on my system?
<Seazzy> Does anyone know about processor requirements for ubuntu?
<El_Che> tracks: open system, wep, wpa?
<tracks> yep
<Echylo> Seazzy, it works fine on a P2 433mhz here
<vi11e> what was the command that I could use to see if I am using ati or fglrx drivers?
<Echylo> that's only thing I can say about it
<Echylo> so you could try lower
<rel> Echylo, you should upgrade dude
<netmonk> thoreauputic, i it tells me that I don't have the file doesn't exist in /etc/init.d. how do I add the file there?
<Seazzy> I am running it on a celeron, and it keeps crashing
<Echylo> you gonna send me money?
<Echylo> I'm 17, still school so
<Echylo> and no work
<Echylo> only in vacations
<feliXDZ___> Hi I am trying to get the ubuntu live cd to connect to the internet with casema.nl adsl.
<rel> Echylo, whats your bankaccount
<Echylo> haha
<feliXDZ___> Anybody know how?
<rel> :P
<Echylo> for 1s I thought you were serious :p
<tracks> very helpful.............not lol
<rel> hehe
<Echylo> tracks
<Echylo> you just said yes
<Echylo> he asked , opensystem, wpa or wep
<Echylo> what do you use
<rel> where you had to choose
<thoreauputic> netmonk: what are you trying to start?
<tracks> trust turbo wireless
<Echylo> trust
<Echylo> don't
<Echylo> but that's personal
<netmonk> fnfxd
<Echylo> you can connect though?
<tracks> sure
<Echylo> brb
<netmonk> it unables me to use the fn key on my toshiba
<netmonk> if i type fnfxd it works
<thoreauputic> netmonk: I know nothing about it, sorry - but surely the docs or README tell you how to get it going?
<thoreauputic> netmonk: I suggest you try `sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh` , add fnfxd at the end of that file, save and reboot to checjk that it works
<thoreauputic> netmonk: not the recommended way, but it should work fine
<thoreauputic> put the command on a separate line at the bottom of that file
<isengard> buenas tardes
<isengard> desde argentina
<nomasteryoda> hola
<isengard> gentes una consulta sobre vmware
<nomasteryoda> mi espanol es rusty
<guptan> how can I enable pango support in firefox?
<nomasteryoda> vmware i know
<thoreauputic> netmonk: did you get that? Was it clear to you ?
<netmonk> thoreauputic, how about if i make a link in /etc/init.d to /usr/local/sbin/fnfxd
<nomasteryoda> bbl
<TraceyTux> Can you help me use my USB pen drive?  I've already created a file called sda1 in my mnt/ directory, but I still can't use the USB drive!!
<CarlK> where is a good place to put a bunch of rmmod commands that will be run at the end of bootting?
<isengard> no encunstra el /usr/src/linux/include
<guptan> TraceyTux, how u mounted it?
<netmonk> and than update-rc.d
<thoreauputic> netmonk: I think my suggestion is simpler and will work for you
<isengard> y ya baje el source del kernel con apt-get y tb hise el link ln -s linux-source-2.6.8.1 linux pero nada
<CarlK> trans_err - type lsusb - see if it says anything interesting
<thoreauputic> netmonk: that would probably work as well
<guptan> I wud like to have pango support for firefox, how can I enable pango?
<netmonk> ok, thoreauputic, thank you very much
<TraceyTux> guptan: I did sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<CarlK> TraceyTux - that was a mistake (mkdir...sda1)
<guptan> TraceyTux, that won't help, mount your usb disc with proper mount options
<thoreauputic> netmonk: I've used the bootmisc.sh hack to start dma for instance, and it worked fine
<CarlK> TraceyTux - oh wait... mnt.. I was thinking /dev/sda1... nm
<TraceyTux> Ok, how do I mount it?
<CarlK> TraceyTux prettu sure hotplug should have mounted it for you
<TraceyTux> Well, it didn't!
<CarlK> TraceyTux - lsusb -  is the device listed?
<isengard> alguien tuvo el mismo problema que yo?
<TraceyTux> It says Belkin - that's my USB hub, I use that for my USB pen drive because I don't have any USB ports at the front of my PC case
<CarlK> TraceyTux - I think that means you have a problem that you need to solve before you worry about mounting it
<El_Che> TraceyTux: try to see if hotplug see it when you put it in the back?
<netmonk> thoreauputic, my last line in bootmisc.sh sais : exit 0
<netmonk> thoreauputic, do i put fnfxd under that line?
<CarlK> netmonk - i would gess before
<CarlK> exit 0 will exit the script and not run anything after it
<thoreauputic> netmonk: heh - yes, put it *above* that line :)
<netmonk> just did it, will see what happens now ;)
<thoreauputic> should work (famous last words ...)
<BockBilbo> im leavig
<BockBilbo> bye!
<Jeremy_D> WOW i cant believe it, i was sucked into a game on linux
<Jeremy_D> wow
<Jeremy_D> armagetron
<Jeremy_D> simalur to tron for windows
<TraceyTux> No, I don't I think I can see it in lusb - I've removed my USB hub - now it just says "bash: lusb: command not found"
<CarlK> lsusb
<CarlK> ls is like ls, and usb is for usb ;)
<CarlK> Jeremy_D - tron like the old movie?
<TraceyTux> Yes - I'd typed it in wrongly! Anyway, lsusb says "M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers" - my drive is a Disgo 1Gb drive
<CarlK> TraceyTux - good.
<CarlK> TraceyTux see what mount says
<CarlK> or df
<TraceyTux> What do I need to type in with mount
<CarlK> the word mount ;)
<BrianAnthony> why am I getting no sound from audio files, bu tI can get sound from movie sjust fine?
<TraceyTux> mount doesn't mention sda1 at all
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: what kind of audio files? If mp3, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<CarlK> TraceyTux - next step: dmesg
<dubwav> I'm unable to remove a package, because I accidentally removed one file belonging to it...how can I force apt-get to remove it?
<CarlK> TraceyTux - don;t worry about all the stuff you missed, only care about the last few lines
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: any audio. like cd's or mp3's
<rel> man...! trying to compile a kernel with kpkg, I use the --initrd switch. Now it complains that it cannot find cramfs and if iam sure to continue with it. Have checked the menuconfig but no option for cramfs. Is it wise to skip initrd and compile everything in?
<thoreauputic> see above re  gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: that package enables eg. rhythmbox music player to decode mp3
<TraceyTux> dmesg gives Buffer I/O errors for sda1
<CarlK> i wonder what that is about
<juanfra> hola
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: XMMS still won't play it
<BrianAnthony> well it'll play it
<BrianAnthony> but there's no sound
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: have you configured XMMS? choose the plugin in prefs and config it
<TraceyTux> I'm wondering what the buffer I/O errors are about!
<guptan> how can I enable pango support in Firefox? (for indic font support)
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: also if your CDs won't play, you may need to enable digital play for the CD plugin ( many machines lack a wire from cd-rom to sound card)
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: and the default cd player won't do digital - you need to use xmms or beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> (if that's the problem)
<shock> one thing i am missing under ubuntu on my powerbook - the ability to launch a quick game of wc3 or q3a or something
<neighborlee> shock, q3a ?
<neighborlee> shock, not working right ?
<vi11e> tell me what multimedia players are available from apt-get other than xine,xmms and totem player?
<Jeremy_D> i need to burn a data cd, whats a basic burner?
<neighborlee> shock, you dont need wc3..lol..there are tons of good quality games for linux albeit I feel for you..it seems popular ;-)...just use what games we DO have and youll be fine
<shock> for linux, yes
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: nautilus has one built in
<neighborlee> shock, if you like wc3 you will likely enjoy for example ut2k4 or nwn or savage for example..
<shock> for osx, yes
<shock> but for linux powerpc
<shock> *sigh*
<Jeremy_D> thoreauputic, i havent been able to get it going for some odd reason
<shock> and I wont enjoy those truly great games when not having DRI
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: Places -> CD Creator
<neighborlee> shock, hmmm have little experience with powerpc ;(
<Jeremy_D> places?
<thoreauputic> drag files there, and burn
<neighborlee> shock, ouch no you wont
<shock> ;)
<Jeremy_D> where is places? lol
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: in the file manager
<Necrosan> linux ppc is trash
<jesuel> burning array-5 hoary now :)
<shock> maybe i'll install ubuntu on virtualpc
<shock> :P
<Necrosan> it needs to be destroyed by a meat grinder
<shock> lol
<Necrosan> im serious man
<shock> no - it needs to be upgraded by a great community
<thoreauputic> file - edit -view - places (a the top)
<Jeremy_D> how do i get to the file manager?
<Necrosan> its like horrible, nvidia cards cant even be DRI'd
<Jeremy_D> oh
<Necrosan> and it has no good games.. nope.. no good games
<Necrosan> lol
<Necrosan> what a clever nickname, windosuninstall
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: click the home icon under Computer (in Warty)
<neighborlee> lol
<Jeremy_D> yes got it open now... where i was earlier
<Jeremy_D> but i cant get it going from there
<shock> lol
<Jeremy_D> i have files there, waiting to be burned.. but when: file, write to disc it gives me an error message
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: Fiel -Write to disc
<thoreauputic> *file
<shock> actually... gaming is not ALL that important... but at this time of a day
<Jeremy_D> no selected files...
<Jeremy_D> but i have files in it...
<thoreauputic> so select them
<thoreauputic> !
<Jeremy_D> i have though
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Necrosan> shock: stick ubuntu up your ass and never think of it again
<Necrosan> im warning you. you will be hurt
<shock> lol
<Jeremy_D> it says this "you need to copy the files you want to write to disc to the CD/DVD creator window. (Which i already did.) Would you like to open it now? and i click open CD... yadda yadda
<shock> no actually I'm doing really great using ubuntu here
<shock> :P
<shock> finally a real working os on my powerbook
<Jeremy_D> shock, yeah me too :)
<shock> :P
<Jeremy_D> powerbook, i would have stuck with osx
<shock> one thing I am lacking under osx is far more severe then no games: no decent way to configure the keyboard
<shock> *grml*
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: you have permission on those files? they are yours and not system files or something?
<shock> if osx had the power of a simple xmodmap file
<shock> ...
<shock> now that would be something
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: actually I find Linux more powerful and useful on my iBook than OS-X
<AndyR> how do i format a usb drive?
<Jeremy_D> err i was able to use os x on my ibook very easily, i just didnt like it because it ran a bit too slow
<dtygel> hi all.
<Jeremy_D> i still cant get this sucker to burn
<Jeremy_D> i have replaced it with a file i know is mine...
<thoreauputic> OS-X looks pretty, but the way the files are organised is ... odd
<dtygel> I'm having troubles mounting a partition on startup through /etc/fstab. Can someone help me there?
<Jeremy_D> dtygel, do you know the location of your partition?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: put the line from fstab up and let us see it
<shock> <thoreauputic> <-- actually i "fixed" my osx to look like my linux and the way the files are organized....
<shock> blah
<Jeremy_D> err
<Jeremy_D> my current system looks like osx :)
<shock> lol
<thoreauputic> shock: yeah, I fiddled too - but it isn't worth it in my opinion - and the apps available from Fink etc are usually outdated
<Jeremy_D> once i figured out how to install themes... it was on :D anyone want to see a screen shot?
<Jeremy_D> i plan on getting the docker, i just cant remember the name of it
<Jeremy_D> lol
<shock> yeah... but at least fink has a decent xchat
<dtygel> the line is the following: /dev/hda4
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: re CD burner - you might try installing xcdroast - it doesn't look very pretty but it does the job
<dtygel> the line is the following /dev/hda4   /frutos   /vfat   /iocharset=iso8859-1,auto,users,rw   0   2
<thoreauputic> shock: theres an acqua xchat as well
<dtygel> had problems with fsck...
<dtygel> something like "long filenames"...
<shock> yeah... but the aqua xchat stinks
<thoreauputic> dtygel: why the / before iocharset?
<Jeremy_D> thoreauputic, thanks :) i will
<dtygel> sorry, there is no /
<dtygel> I misstyped it
<thoreauputic> dtygel: OK
<dtygel> what could be wrong?
<Jeremy_D> darn it cant find the dependant packages
<dtygel> it mounts without trouble.
<thoreauputic> dtygel: I take it th e/ before vfat is also a typo?
<dtygel> let me see...
<dtygel> yes let me repeat the line correctly:
<thoreauputic> it shouldn't be there...
<Jeremy_D> any other suggestions for cd burners?
<dtygel> It is: /dev/hda4       /frutos         vfat    iocharset=iso8859-1,auto,users,rw 0       1
<thoreauputic> just copy paste it
<thoreauputic> k
<dtygel> (got the copy-paste: i'm new to ubuntu)
<dtygel> (started it today...)
<vi11e> how can I change that "current encoding" being from default encoding in gnome terminal window?
<thoreauputic> I don't really follow why you need to specify iocharset ...
<dtygel> It's because i'm brazilian: we use accents (, etc...)
<dtygel> And the /dev/hda4 partition will be shared with windows users.
<thoreauputic> vi11e: Terminal-> Set Character Encodings ?
<dtygel> some clue on the fstab stuff? something to do with the fsck command during boot.
<thoreauputic> dtygel: what errors do you see if you try  mount  /frutos ?
<dtygel> no errors at all. It works just fine.
<dtygel> During boot, fsck gives up!
<thoreauputic> you set "users" so that should work
<vi11e> it won't allow me to remove the "current locale UTF-8" and always I open a new terminal it will open with that encoding thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ah - try  0 0 instead of 0 2
<dtygel> ok, I'll try it.
<kbrooks> OK. I ave a vital question
<Beertje|GONE> shoot ;)
<vi11e> thoreauputic: you know where I could change my whole system encodings ?
<dtygel> There is another problem: As user, I don't have the rights to right, although I put "users" and "rw" options! Why?
<thoreauputic> vi11e: hmm - maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<dtygel> It doesnt even recognize the directories. Only when I'm as root in nautilus can I see the directories.
<kbrooks> kyle@family:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/ez-ipupdate start
<kbrooks> Starting Dynamic DNS client: no .conf file in /etc/ez-ipupdate.
<kbrooks> Wtf? Why do I get that?
<dtygel> ooops: the "rights to write", and not "to right" :)
<Jeremy_D> whats a good copy of winamp for linux?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: try dpkg-reconfigure ez-ipupdate, and choose automatic config by debconf, answer the questions
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: xmms, beep-media-player
<kbrooks> dtygel, check the permission of the actual directory you mounted your partition under
<thoreauputic> beep looks better but has less options
<Beertje|GONE> Jeremy_D, xmms is winamp it's practicly the same
<dtygel> ok: I'll take a look now...
<kbrooks> finally.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: my guess is you chose the wrong option on install ( ez-ipupdate) I did the same.. ;)
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, thanks. where's your site ;)
<dtygel> magic! I cannot change the permissions, even as root! When I click on the square, the check-mark appears ad suddenly disappears again: it stays always as 744!
<Jeremy_D> thanks, what is the main player though, there are so many different things on xmms
<dtygel> didn't get it at all...
<Beertje|GONE> Jeremy_D, you can apt-get it
<Beertje|GONE> i will give you the command
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: heh - it's kind of mostly not linux :)  http://interlink.webhop.org
<vi11e> hmm thanks thoreauputic ...
<Beertje|GONE> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Jeremy_D> Beertje|GONE, okay :)
<Rocha> Hello, I can't download nothing from merillat
<Rocha> Synaptic always says "Failed", any idea why?
<glyf> Hi everyone - I have a laptop dual-booting Hoary and XP Home, and I am having some trouble with the clock
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, heh.
<glyf> what is the package I have to reconfigure to adjust Hoary's idea of whether the hardware clock is set to GMT or not?
<kbrooks> run base-config.
<kbrooks> sudo base-config
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: you looked at the site?
<dtygel> glyf: this question appears in the beginning of the install, just run again base-config
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, i like it.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: thanks :)
<Pluk> i love this! composite rox!
<kbrooks> yay,
<kbrooks> Non-authoritative answer:
<kbrooks> Name:   kyleb.ath.cx
<kbrooks> Address: 24.42.86.66
<glyf> dtygel: OK
<kbrooks> works,
<nomed^> hi .... kubuntu?
<kbrooks> nomed^, you want kde.
<CarlK> "ESS AudioDrive ES18xx soundcard not found or device busy" - details http://paste.phpfi.com/51552
<nomed^> kbrooks: i was thinking on it
<kbrooks> nomed^, DO YOU WANT KDE?
<nomed^> kbrooks: why not?
<kbrooks> nomed^, it is in ubuntu hoary. try sudo apt-get install kde
<dtygel> thoreauputic: do you have any clue on the permissions thing?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: looks like you have some apache config to do ;)
<nomed^> kbrooks: so the mirrors for kubuntu and ubuntu are the same
<Jeremy_D> what is composite
<Pluk> shadows and transparent windows
<kbrooks> nomed^, yes
<glyf> dtygel: Is there any way I can tell Windows to do this?
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, heh.
<thoreauputic> dtygel: not really, sorry - I can show you the line I have for Win XP in my /etc/fstab if you like
<dtygel> nice: i'd like to see it.
<kbrooks> nomed^, i doubt it is in ubuntu warty, but you could TRY
<glyf> dtygel: Thanks for the pointer, by the way.  It fixed the clock w/ hibernate (finally)
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /mnt/winXP      ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=peter,gid=peter 0 0
<thoreauputic> my user name is peter, obviously
<dtygel> glyf: I simply gave up giving gmt time in ubuntu. Then everything was ok. I didn't touch windows...
<Jeremy_D> when i open beep-media-player in terminal, i cant close terminal without having to close beep-media-player, why?
<Pluk> Jeremy_D, http://www.freedesktop.org/~jg/R6.8/sco-xorg.jpg
<Jeremy_D> cant i just open beep-media-player?
<dtygel> thor: did you succesfully put permissions 777 in /mnt/winXP?
<glyf> dtygel: I would like to just use non-GMT time in Ubuntu as well
<kbrooks> dtygel,
<farruinn> Jeremy_D: it should be in your "multimedia" menu
<kbrooks> errr
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: isn't beep in your menu?
<glyf> dtygel: but when I try it, every time I hibernate ubuntu, my clock is screwed up by my GMT diff x2
<farruinn> Jeremy_D: if not, you can create a new launcher
<Jeremy_D> nope
<dtygel> glyf: well, then the trouble is in windows. Must do some research in internet... :'(
<Jeremy_D> oh okay
<kbrooks> dtygel, does he have to?
<Jeremy_D> i will try
<Jeremy_D> i like that screen shot
<Jeremy_D> i need to get the docker and i will be set :D
<thoreauputic> dtygel: drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 2005-02-11 15:38 winXP
<thoreauputic> 755 I believe
<Jeremy_D> when creating the launcher, do i put beep-media-player in the command box?
<farruinn> Pluk: you need to put close, min, max on the left yet ;)
<dtygel> kbrooks: I wand /dev/hda4 to be open in our local net: 777...
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: yes
<Jeremy_D> wow
<dtygel> ok: 755 is ok too, since we will not run anything in this device...
<Jeremy_D> that was easy!
<Jeremy_D> thank you!
<Jeremy_D> wow
<glyf> dtygel: speaking of hibernate, time to do so :)
<Jeremy_D> awesome
<Jeremy_D> shite
<vi11e> anyone have a clue what might be my problem with my dcgui-qt. Everytime I run it, the terminal floods loads of errors and all the personal information fields are blank, other words... it doesn't know where to look for my information obviously?
<Pluk> farruinn, its not my screenshot :)
<thoreauputic> Jeremy_D: and click the blank icon to choose an icon
<shock> ok - now im back under osx
<Pluk> but i have it right too though :)
<Jeremy_D> yeah got that
<shock> now I need a tool to remap my keyboard
<farruinn> Pluk: :D
<dtygel> maybe it's impossible to create a directory in "/" and set 755 permissions to it? I'll check it right now.
<Jeremy_D> shock, it has that stuff built in and its easy
<thoreauputic> dtygel: no
<Jeremy_D> shock, what exactly are you wanting to do?
<shock> ok - several things
<Pluk> vi11e, its a bug
<shock> i want (what ucontrol can do):
<Pluk> its fixed in 0.3.5
<shock> swap arounf alt,apple and control
<Pluk> but ubuntu doesnt have 0.3.5 yet
<shock> no problem so far
<vi11e> pluk, ok...
<shock> but I also want: fn+left to be "beginning of line" and fn+right "end of line"
<qlo-xael> Hi, I'm trying to configure a kernel, when i try to run 'make menuconfig' i get the error that the Ncurses libraries are not installed.  How do i install these?
<shock> and I want Control to be forward delete
<dtygel> I got it! We can only change permissions while unmounted... It now worked.
<kbrooks> qlo-xael, apt-get it?
<shock> thats about the most important
<Jeremy_D> shock, i dont understand you lol good luck
<Pluk> qlo-xael, you need libncurses5-dev
<Jeremy_D> but i do think it has a good customization feature, with the keyboard and things
<shock> but I wouldnt mind getting | and {} and []  to the PC-places
<Jeremy_D> i dont know if you can actually reassign things, but im sure it might be posible
<vi11e> where should I check for information about when 0.3.5. might be available for ubuntu?
<shock> im still looking for a way
<dtygel> glyf: I hope you can solve the problem. I didn't get it exactly.
<qlo-xael> Pluk: so i type: apt-get install libncurses5-dev ?
<Pluk> yeah qlo-xael
<dtygel> The clock went messed up after hibernating ubuntu?
<shock> its a real pain when used to pc keyboards and having to use pc keyboards all the time
<Pluk> vi11e, get  the source from : http://dcgui.berlios.de/index.php and compile it yourself
<vi11e> pluk, naah, I am a total newbie, I have lots of things I should fix but I don't even bother to start asking them all here :I
<Pluk> :D
<Pluk> you learn a lot from it though
<HansKaiser> hi
<vi11e> one is that I get error "perl:setting locale failed" now even when I uninstalled dcgui-qt it mentioned about that... weird
<qlo-xael> Pluk: do you know offhand if ncurses comes with the warty ubuntu installation?
<vi11e> and I couldn't change my finnish keyboard layout really :S
<Pluk> dunno qlo-xael
<Pluk> try apt-cache search libncurses dev
<dtygel> I'll try your suggestions about fstab right now,
<Pluk> thatll give you some
<farruinn> qlo-xael: 'apt-cache show [package]  | grep Status'
<dtygel> cya
<Rocha> I can't download nothing from merillat
<Rocha> Synaptic always says "Failed", any idea why?
<shock> ukelele might be what I want!
<shock> *hopes*
<hikaru79> Rocha, Hoary or Warty?
<Necrosan> rocha is the new name of it?
<Necrosan> the newest alpha build
<Necrosan> oh nm, Rocha
<Necrosan> lol
<Rocha> hikaru79, hoary
<Rocha> Necrosan, :D :D
<farruinn> Rocha: does it say failed when you hit "reload" or when you try to install something?
<Rocha> farruinn, when reloading
<farruinn> are you absolutely sure that your repository entry is correct?
<Rocha> I copy-pasted from ubuntuguide
<thenuke> umm, can I clone ubuntu installed into my laptop to another desktop PC?
<Rocha> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<Rocha> right?
<vi11e> hey, how come there is no package limwire
<farruinn> ok, first of all ubuntuguide is primarily for warty
<Jeremy_D> thenuke, i have thought the same thing...
<Jeremy_D> i dont feel like setting up a whole new system, once i get my laptop going...
<Rocha> farruinn, i just want the codecs for divx and dvd
<farruinn> Rocha: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Jeremy_D> i had troubles with isntallation...
<thenuke> Jeremy_D: yep :I I bet that it could be copied
<Rocha> farruinn, that site says that i have to download them from merillat
<Jeremy_D> things failed once, id try again and they would work, which is weird
<Jeremy_D> thenuke, yeah i am sure its possible
<brap> I want to install gdm but when I use apt-get it also wants to install 2 alsa packages.  Is there a way to install gdm without the dependencies?
<farruinn> Rocha: yes, and it also says specifically what your sources.list entry should be for hoary
<Rocha> farruinn, unstable
<bascule> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts
<Rocha> i added all of them
<farruinn> Rocha: in synaptic or directly into /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rocha> in synaptic
<brap> I want to install gdm but when I use apt-get it also wants to install 2 alsa packages.  Is there a way to install gdm without the dependencies?
<farruinn> Rocha: if you did a copy-paste I'd bet you got the entire line into the URI field...
<farruinn> brap: we heard you the first time.  why would you want to do that?
<brap> farruinn: because I don't need the alsa packages
<Rocha> farruinn, nop :)
<Rocha> farruinn, i erased the "deb" and the other stuff
* Beertje|SLEEPS is away: Ik ben bezig
<farruinn> Rocha: :/ don't know what to tell you then except that maybe stable doesn't exist
<farruinn> you should just have the unstable one, not the other two
<Rocha> ok
<Rocha> i'll try again
<shadeofgrey> your never going to believe this guys
<kbrooks> huh
<shadeofgrey> i actually got ubuntu horay to install!  im using it right now!
<blahrus> way to go shadeofgrey
<shadeofgrey> now i need help
<farruinn> congrats, but I believe you of course :D
<shadeofgrey> to make sure things are okay
<shadeofgrey> first of all...  in Fedora i had to download special drivers to get my nvidia to display fonts properly and shit.  do i still need to do that?  i dont hace the same font problems
<HrdwrBoB> shadeofgrey: you can install the nvidia binary drivers if you want 3d
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: I want you to think very carefully about what you just asked :)
<HrdwrBoB> (assuming you haven't installed them already)
<Rocha> farruinn, still fails :(
<shadeofgrey> second of all and most importantly - when I booted the LiveCD i automatically had the ability to see my windows partition in the filemanager and now i cant how do i set that up?  because all my mp3's are on my win32 partition?
<Rocha> i'll go back to fedora, i can't use this if i can't watch dvd's
<shadeofgrey> and im going to go NUTS if i cant have my tunes
<Cerb|AFK> Rocha, why is that
<Rocha> Cerb|AFK, i can't load the packages from marillat
<Cerb|AFK> http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Rocha> synaptic always fails why reloading the packages
<Cerb|AFK> that is not working?
<Rocha> nop, i don't know why
<Cerb|AFK> weird
<thoreauputic> dialup disconnect :(
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, well
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, are you ready to edit text files? ;)
<Rocha> Cerb|AFK, i'll try adding the line on the text file, without synaptic
<shadeofgrey> sure
<Cerb|AFK> yes you can try that
<Cerb|AFK> school in 6hours pffffffffff
<Cerb|AFK> off to bed :)))
<kbrooks> oops
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> what is your windows partition seen in windows as?
<kbrooks> the drive letter?
<Cerb|AFK> hda
<kbrooks> Cerb|AFK, NOT YOU!
<Cerb|AFK> lol
<Cerb|AFK> sorryyyyy :p
<Cerb|AFK> why the hell do u ask it then ;)
<thor|afk> Cerb|AFK: heh - get some sleep ;)
<shadeofgrey> hda -- its known as C:\
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey,
<kbrooks> well,
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, ok. sudo nano /etc/fstab
<shadeofgrey> i type that in a terminal window?
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> so add this to the bottom:
<shadeofgrey> okay wait
<kbrooks> ( ) /dev/hda1 /mnt/mountpoint fat32 rw,user 0 2
<kbrooks> note: delete the ( )
<shadeofgrey> its not fat32
<shadeofgrey> its NTFS
<kbrooks> ntfs
<kbrooks> (lowercase)
<shadeofgrey> where do i type that though?  im in a really weird window
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: it's an editor
<shadeofgrey> okay wait i get it
<thoreauputic> navigate with arrow keys
<kbrooks> ^ means control.
<thoreauputic> instructions on the bottom line
<kbrooks> nano is really easy to use
<kbrooks> thats why i use nano all the time
<shadeofgrey> okay...  so i go to the bottom and type "/dev/hda /mnt/mountpoint ntfs r, user 0 2"
<kbrooks> ew
<kbrooks> yeah
<kbrooks> rw*
<kbrooks> and say:
<kbrooks> rw,user
<kbrooks> instead of
<kbrooks> rw user
<shadeofgrey> because i just want to be able to read.. i dont want to be able to write to the disk
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: /mnt/mountpoint dhould be *your* mountpoint
<thoreauputic> ie /mnt/mountpoint must exist...
<shadeofgrey> okay so what do i call the mountpoint
<kbrooks> all entries in the file are seperated by whitespace
<kbrooks> tabs or spaces will do
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: do you have an existing directory in mnt?
<shadeofgrey> i have no idea what your asking when you say that thor
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, and REMEMBER to chmod that directory to 644.
<Rocha> farruinn, i really can't donwload the marillat packages :(
<Rocha> farruinn, back to fedora :(
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, sudo mkdir -p /mnt/mountpoint (fill in mountpoint)
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, and then
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: umm OK - well you need a directory to "mount" to before you edit that file
<shadeofgrey> okay wait
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> ctrl - x to escape nano
<kbrooks> edit as necessary
<kbrooks> exit
<shadeofgrey> the directory i want to mount is c:\mp3 and all its sub directories
<kbrooks> well
<Rocha> farruinn, i'll try installing totem-xine
<shadeofgrey> would it be easier if i just copied them all to my ubuntu partition?  its only 67 gigs of data - and the partition i put ubuntu in has 189 free
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, yes and no.
<bascule> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ <-- those are OK as apt sources I presume?
<kbrooks> it is easy.
<shadeofgrey> okay im out of nano
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, now do
<kbrooks> sudo mount /mnt/mountpoint
<kbrooks> (fill in mountpoint)
<Schaap> So is webcam support crap in ubuntu or just linux in general
<thenuke> where did the mozilla-flashplayer package go :o
<sri> hey does anybody know how to get jabberd working on ubuntu?
<tidalwav1> hi, room, I have a problem
<sri> I'm having some trouble trying to gt it to work
<sri> it won't accept any connections
<tidalwav1> I tried changing all of my references to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.listy
<tidalwav1> *sources.list
<shadeofgrey> how do i make c:\mp3 a mountpoint?
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, and it *should* work.
<tidalwav1> and I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, you cant. not directly.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you don't
<tidalwav1> and now apt-get is choking on some gimp packages
<kbrooks> tidalwav1, pm?
<tidalwav1> the upgrade isn't working
<Schaap> Can ubuntu use drivers provided for windows?
<tritium> has anyone tried mythtv on powerpc?  If so, what tuner card did you use?
<Schaap> dll files
<thoreauputic> Schaap: in general, no
<Schaap> aha
<Schaap> so webcam support is crap
<thoreauputic> dll files aren't drivers :/
<kbrooks> Schaap, no
<Schaap> well
<HrdwrBoB> Schaap: no, webcam support is specific
<Schaap> inf then
<kbrooks> Schaap, DLL FILES ARE NOT DRIVERS
<thoreauputic> Schaap: you are making a lot of assumptions...
<HrdwrBoB> it well either work or.. not.
<Schaap> kbrooks. *.inf then
<kbrooks> information files are .ini files
<Schaap> well you know what i mean
<thoreauputic> Schaap: you have some reading to do, methinks :)
<Schaap> ok, so i cant use my webcam
<thoreauputic> Schaap: Schaap: you are making a lot of assumptions...
<kbrooks> Schaap, i'll find it.
<Schaap> no problem
<shadeofgrey> okay.  lets make this easier...  how do i just copy the whole directory from win to ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> surely its possible?
<Schaap> well, webcams dont seem as wel documented for Linux
<Schaap> shadeofgrey, samba
<shadeofgrey> or ... well...  i suppose i have to mount it anyway huh?
<zorba64> tidalwav1: what error mesages are u getting when apt "chokes"
<kbrooks> Schaap, not samba
<Schaap> just create a smaba share, copy it from windows to there
<Schaap> done
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /mnt ; cp -a /mnt  (or something like that as root)
<kbrooks> zorba64, ...
<kbrooks> NOT SAMBA
<tidalwav1> zorba: working on it with kbrooks :)
<Schaap> Geez FINE
<CarlK> where is the proper place to put module parameters?  it was /etc/conf.modules, then modules.conf, then modprobe.conf, now I think they go in seperate files or something?
<Schaap> ILL LEAVE THEN
<Schaap> btw THANKS
<sjoerd> Schaap: webcams with an philips chipset will work, various others too more or less
<zorba64> ok
<thoreauputic> Schaap didn't hang around to learn anything, I notice...
<AndyR> tritium, i have a g3 and a bttv but not together
<AndyR> can do a test tomorrow
<tritium> AndyR, really?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<tritium> That would be fantastic!
<tritium> AndyR, only if you don't mind, and it's not too much trouble.
<shadeofgrey> so mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs
<AndyR> no problems, im on holiday
<cg0def> does anyone know a good usb tv tuner
<shadeofgrey> that'll mount it in the file browser?
<cg0def> I am trying to find one for a laptop
<tritium> AndyR, you're awesome.  I sincerely appreciate the kind offer.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: no - sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<shadeofgrey> what does that do?
<shadeofgrey> in plain english
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you don't have a working /etc/fstab so you need admin privileges, That connects your win partiton to the /mnt directory
<thoreauputic> assuming win is on /dev/hda1
<tritium> AndyR, which bttv card do you have?
<dtygel> thoreauputic: thank you very very much: fstab worked allright!
<shadeofgrey> okay done
<shadeofgrey> now what?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: if that command returns no error, now do
<thoreauputic> cd /mnt
<thoreauputic> then do
<thoreauputic> ls   (you should see windows in the terminal now0
<thoreauputic> now)
<dtygel> Now folks, I have one more quest before me: installing apache+php+mysql. Does anyone have a suggestion of a tutorial or some documentation to do it straight forward in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: glad to hear it :)
<dtygel> thor: yeah!
<thoreauputic> dtygel: and you're welcome :)
<qlo-xael> Hi all, I am trying to configure a kernel and I am getting the error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses", when I check the synaptic package manager, i already have ncurses 5.4.4 installed.  Does anyone know what the problem might be.
<shadeofgrey> okay i get it now
<shadeofgrey> sort of
<qlo-xael> the error actually says "you must install ncurses-devel.."
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: can you see the files when you ls ?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: OK now do
<shadeofgrey> so now i can copy them
<shock> ok - now its getting _really_ tough for linux to beat my osx :P
<MobyTurbo> qlo-xael, ncurses-devel is a seperate package of headers from the basic ncurses package.
<shock> even though I lub linux
<shock> the only thing I could not by no means change is the Sideways-K => Delete
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you should be able to, yes
<shadeofgrey> what command do i use to do that?
<LinuxJones> qlo-xael, apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: open your file manager and have a look
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: all the win stuff should show up in your nautilus file manager if you navigate to the /mnt directory now
<shadeofgrey> okay i tried to click on it and it says i dont have permission to view the contents
<qlo-xael> LinuxJones: "Couldnt find package libncurses5-dev"
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: OK then in a terminal, cd /mnt
<BockBilbo> tritium, you there?
<tritium> BockBilbo, yeah
<BockBilbo> have you fixed the problem?
<qlo-xael> LinuxJones: sounds like i need to use the internet and not the install cd maybe?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: then do sudo -s to get root privileges
<tritium> BockBilbo, nope
<tritium> haven't tried
<qlo-xael> i can't seem to find ncurses-devel on freshmeat..
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: the prompt should change to #
<BockBilbo> tritium, :S i just switched back to esound
<tritium> BockBilbo, you did?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: then cd to the dir you want to copy
<BockBilbo> yes
<MobyTurbo> qlo-xael, it's in the apt-get repositories, you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines dealing with internet apt sources. Then run apt-get update
<LinuxJones> qlo-xael, yeah
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: OK?
<qlo-xael> thanks MobyTurbo
<Cerb|AFK> where do i find httpd.conf to change my webservers port i tried /etc/apache2 but that httpd.conf file is empty?
<CarlK> any recomendations on a live cd that might get my isa sound working so I can see how it did it?
<BockBilbo> i will go back to polypaudio once its well incorporated in hoary
<qlo-xael> MobyTurbo: how do i run apt-get update?
<dtygel> Folks, does someone have some experience in establishing a apache-mysql-php server in ubuntu?
<qlo-xael> Also, can someone tell me how enable the universe?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you still alive ? ;)
<BockBilbo> qlo-xael, Gnome terminal and then type
<BockBilbo> sudo apt-get update
<qlo-xael> u know, i figured it was that easy
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: hehe - only root can enable the universe ;)
<Cerb|AFK> :)
<kbrooks> yay
<kbrooks> i finally helped him
<shock> man - now I'm beginning to like osx :( - now what? is there a cure?
<BockBilbo> qlo-xael, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki?expr=HowTo
<kbrooks> if anyone ever wants the logs of my talk with him, pm me ;)
<qlo-xael> Thanks much
* thoreauputic fears we have lost shadeofgrey
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, what are the packages needed to add the debian menu to the app menu?
<shadeofgrey> im here
<shadeofgrey> sorry
<shadeofgrey> phone rang
<bascule> http://www.smh.com.au/news/Breaking/Multiple-flaws-found-in-Linux-kernel/2005/02/17/1108609328729.html?oneclick=true
<Burn`> Ophalen: 1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/multiverse Packages [69,7kB] 
<Burn`> Foutief http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/multiverse Packages
<Burn`>   Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<Burn`> somebody knows this fault?
<bascule> should I apply for a job as a news caster?
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: hmmm... there is a menu package but it doesn't do that - I think the ubuntu devs decided debian menus were A Bad Thing (tm)
<shadeofgrey> okay once i get to the directory i want to copy how do i actually copy everything
<shadeofgrey> and where should i put it?
<thoreauputic> did you become root as I suggested?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: to do the copying?
<shadeofgrey> yes the prompt is a # now
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, but... i uses to have it in hoary 3 days ago...
<BockBilbo> :S
#ubuntu 2005-03-01
<HrdwrBoB> bascule: if want a job at a crap newspaper
<BockBilbo> have they decided that recently?
<dtygel> people: does anyone know a link with a straight-forward explanation on how to setup apacha-php-mysql?
<bascule> HrdwrBoB: ??
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you might want to make a new directory /home/yourusername/music or similar
<HrdwrBoB> bascule: SMH < *
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: then from the /mnt directory, do
<HrdwrBoB> anyway, offtopic
<thoreauputic> cp -a *
<thoreauputic> oops
<bascule> not really, two found by ubuntu devels ..
<BockBilbo> tritium, do you know if its possible to add the debian menu to the applications menu?
<tritium> BockBilbo, not that I'm aware of, no.
<HrdwrBoB> bascule: debating the relative merits of different newspapers is offtopic, however
<thoreauputic> cp -a /the dir/you/want  /home/yourusername/music
<shadeofgrey> that'll copy all of them?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: it should
<HrdwrBoB> shadeofgrey: though if it has a space
<bascule> oh I see, I wondered why you said poor newspapers, was I off topic, was the news rubbish, I was being humourous(to me anyway)
<HrdwrBoB> you will need quotes
<HrdwrBoB> or to backspace the \
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you might need to do one more thing - try that first but *only* the dir you need in /mnt
<marioch> hello, does anyone knows a tool that can help to connect to one wireless lan with some settings and later change to another with different settings, I mean switch between them?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: else you would copy your whole windows partition
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: not what you want
<shadeofgrey> okay you can tell me if this is right then
<shadeofgrey> im in /mnt/mp3
<kbrooks> yes
<thoreauputic> OK
<kbrooks> that is right
<shadeofgrey> and i typed cp -a /mnt/mp3 /home/cryan/mp3
<kbrooks> C:/mp3
<shadeofgrey> thats right isnt it?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: looks OK
<thoreauputic> any errors?
<thoreauputic> might take a while to complete the copy
<thoreauputic> if it's abig dir
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> gnitee
<shadeofgrey> if i hit ctrl-c will it stop?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: yes but you don't want to stop it
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, yes
<shadeofgrey> i want you to give me the command again but this time i want you to tell it to be verbose so i can see it copy each file
<kbrooks> you cxan always press ^Z
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: that will mean you have an incomplete copy
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, -v
<shadeofgrey> thats okay ill start it over
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, god damn it
<bascule> HrdwrBoB: SMH == Sydney Morning Herald?
<HrdwrBoB> bascule: yes
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: just wait for it to complete!
<bascule> OK, I was very confused, also means shaking my head ..
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, cp -av ...
<kbrooks> where ... is the file
<kbrooks> er
<HrdwrBoB> bascule: ahhh ok
<kbrooks> directory.
<thoreauputic> yes that will show what's happening
<shadeofgrey> okay thats better
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: when you finish the copy, type  exit to get out of root!
<shadeofgrey> its going to take at least an hour
<thoreauputic> how big is the directory?
<shadeofgrey> it took 2 hours 15 minutes last time i moved the whole thing from one ntfs permission to another
<shadeofgrey> its almost 70gig
<thoreauputic> wow
<shadeofgrey> its an mp3 collection thats taken 7 years to make
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: when it completes, you mightneed to check the permissions on /home/cryan/mp3
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> chmod right?
<thoreauputic> if there's a problem, you do sudo chown cryan:cryan /home/cryan/mp3
<thoreauputic> that will ensure the dir belongs to you
<thoreauputic> actually that should be chown -R cryan:cryan
<shock> is there an osx user here? I want tu burn me an ubuntu.iso
<thoreauputic> recursive
<shock> *sigh*
<shock> but how?
<shadeofgrey> whats the linux eqivelant to nero burning rom?
<thoreauputic> shock: known issues burning ubuntu iso in OS-X
<shock> is there a way?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: probably k3b - which is actually better than nero
<shock> or a data cd even O_o
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shock> I am so used to nautilus-cd-burner *spoiled*
<thoreauputic> shock: try the ubuntu forum - this has been discussed there i the ppc section
<shock> k
<shadeofgrey> listen thor thank you very much for helping me
<shock> am doing just that right now
<shock> i thought i might be missing something as easy as nautilus :P
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: no worries :) Hope it works out OK for you
<shadeofgrey> well
<shadeofgrey> i promised myself id learn linux
<shadeofgrey> and by god im going to do it
<shadeofgrey> forget windows man it aint worth it
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, i'll help you learn linux
<thoreauputic> shock: there' s a disc burning utility, but it tends to crap out on the ubuntu iso for some reason :/
<bascule> you are certainly having your commitment checked :)
<Pluk> great skype even works on amd64
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, and why do you want to forget windows?
<shadeofgrey> why?
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, why what?
<shadeofgrey> because im sick of being billy's bitch
<shadeofgrey> thats why
<thoreauputic> hehe
<shock> <thoreauputic> - and it shure looks like it wouldnt accept my RW
<shock> *grml*
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, heh. CAN I HELP YOU LEARN LINUX OR NOT
<shadeofgrey> kbrooks:  OF COURSE YOU CAN .  stop being insecure
<sgteich> is there other files that need to be edited besides the XF86Config-4 file to get the screen resolution to 1600X1200?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: no need to shout ;)
<shadeofgrey> aha!  its almost to the classical music
<shadeofgrey> excellent
<shadeofgrey> it may be doneby dinner time
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, ok. you can ask me questions here (please prefix your questions with kbrooks: here) or pm me ;)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: heh - hope it's going to the right directory ;)
<shadeofgrey> thor:  yeah you and me both.  if not im screwed
<shadeofgrey> nah
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, i said you can
<shadeofgrey> if it came down to it id just reinstall ubuntu and start over
<rambo> every like 4 seconds, my system pauses
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: I discouraged him from pm ing on the grounds that more people can contribute in channel :)
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, YOU CAN ASK ME QUESTIONS ANYTIME.
<shadeofgrey> rambo:  peptol bysmol in the disk drive....
<shadeofgrey> THANKS!  NOW FOR THE LOVE OF CHRIST STOP SCREAMING!
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: SPEAK UP _ WE CAN"T HEAR YOU!
<dtygel> Folks: do you know this code? Does it work allright in ubuntu? It's: aptitude install apache php4 mysql-server
<shadeofgrey> what a capslock slut
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, well, if he has a personal questios, he can ask me in pm. :P
* thoreauputic seconds shadeofgrey's motion
<MobyTurbo> dtygel, you have the universe repository enabled?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: you mean sexual preferences and that kind of thing ? ;)
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, i just dropped the damn caps, cant you ask for anything more
<shadeofgrey> kbrooks:  your still a slut
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, no. i mean my age etc
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> 10? 11 ?
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, how am i a slut
<thoreauputic> <joke>
<shadeofgrey> kbrooks:  you just are.  you exude sluttiness
<CarlK> whin I modprobe snd_es18xx i get "devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for sound/audio"
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: off topic
<shadeofgrey> be one with your slut self
<kbrooks> i just am? .....
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, drop it
<shadeofgrey> ...okay ill be good
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, be constructive.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks,shadeofgrey - #ubuntu-offtopic
<shadeofgrey> so okay...  after the mp3s are done its on to trying tgo installthe invidia drivers
<shadeofgrey> and then the burning program
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, i dropped it. i do not want to talk about it thx
<shadeofgrey> and then after that...  i copy my novels
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, nautilus (?) has cd burning built in.
<kbrooks> however, i refuse to install another copy of ubuntu "just because".
<shock> lol... I think I found out a good way to burn cd's on osx.... "apt-get install cdrecord" *fg*
<shock> letz see if it works
<thoreauputic> shock: heh - Fink?
<shock> jup
* thoreauputic felt quite at home with Fink, being a Debian person
<shadeofgrey> whats the newest ver of openoffice for linux?
<hawke_> shadeofgrey: 2
<hawke_> shadeofgrey: beta
<thoreauputic> only problem was, the versions available were kind of *old*
<hawke_> shadeofgrey: or 1.1.3
<dtygel> mobyturbo: i really dont know. How do I know that?
<shadeofgrey> uhoh
<shadeofgrey> i killed the copy!
<shadeofgrey> crap
<thoreauputic> :(
<shadeofgrey> okay how do i delete the mp3 folder in my home directory
<popey> i have just swapped my monitor for a different one.. is there an easy way to reconfigure x without having to directly edit xf86config?
<zoodayz> Hello all!
<shock> hoi
<shadeofgrey> okay wait.  first...  im in /home/cryan/mp3 how do i move up one directory
<dtygel> hi zoodayz
<Buff> cd ..
<shock> er... now what is that cd-burner-device under osx.... *cough*
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey:  cd ..
<thoreauputic> two dots
<shadeofgrey> when i do "cd.." it says command not found
<shadeofgrey> ahh
<Buff> put a space in there
<shadeofgrey> it needs a space
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, SPACE
<thoreauputic> space between cd and dots
<shadeofgrey> okay how do i delete the /mp3 dir?
<shadeofgrey> dir
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, rm -rf
<FR500> hello
<thoreauputic> rm -rf  mp3
<Buff> rm -rf mp3
<FR500> got standby and hibernation to work, now how do i make my Fn keys to work, none of them can be mapped to an action so i guess they are not detected or something
<shadeofgrey> whats the -rf?
<kbrooks> force
<thoreauputic> recursive force
<kbrooks> remove
<Buff> recursively and forced
<kbrooks> remove recursively
<thoreauputic> get it right or bad things happen...
<kbrooks> yes, get it right
<kbrooks> note the word 'recursively'
<shadeofgrey> i typed "rm -rf mp3"
<Buff> and it went away right?
<thoreauputic> OK from your home dir that should be fine
<shadeofgrey> dir
<kbrooks> shadeofgrey, cdup (means: cd .., alias cdup='cd ..')
<thoreauputic> directory
<shadeofgrey> okay its toast
<thoreauputic> indeed it is
<shadeofgrey> here we go
<kbrooks> you can recover it.....
<zoodayz> Just wanted to drop in and say to all I finally had a chance to try Ubuntu after trying alot of other distros out there and so far a verry nice OS keep up the good work all.
<donna> has anyone else had Evoltuion not allow them to add appointments?
<kbrooks> but i warn you
<shadeofgrey> dont needto
<kbrooks> ext3 doesnt let you recover any files.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: he's just going to re-copy it
<donna> the appointment window comes up but I can't type in any of the fields
<shadeofgrey> isnt recopying it faster?
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> it was only a suggestion
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> im off to go eat while this copies
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I hope you took notes, cause I don't want to walk you through it again :)
<shadeofgrey> ill be back
<shadeofgrey> thor:  i understand.  i wouldnt ask you to repeat yourself
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: :)
<kbrooks> heh
<kbrooks> ok
<salti> hi
<hawke_> hi
<salti> why does my system monitor read all processes as sleeping? Even the ones I'm using.
<shock> LOL.... unix tools remain the best fallback
<hawke_> salti: Most processes tend to spend a lot of time sleeping.
<shock> burning my ubuntu-cd now =)
<hawke_> salti: while waiting for user input...
<salti> even when they are in use?
<hawke_> salti: yes
<salti> oh
<hawke_> salti: try running an mp3 player or such
<salti> I keep getting the error 'make sure hald is running'...
<hawke_> salti: that should not sleep very much.
<salti> I can't run mp3s
<hawke_> salti: Oh
<salti> i'm really new...can you tell?
<hawke_> salti: Hehe, no problem..
<salti> hawke: you've given me hope!
<hawke_> salti: Awesome. :-)
<salti> how can i run mp3s?
<salti> bare with me, please!
<hawke_> salti: Enable the 'universe' repository (synaptic: Settings -> Repositories)
<hawke_> salti: and ....
<hawke_> salti: what media player are you using?
<salti> I have grip installed, sound juicer ripper and something else...i was desparate
<thoreauputic> salti: you will probably need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<salti> i didn't know which one to use
<hawke_> salti: I like beep media player..
<salti> how do I do that?
<salti> ok
<thoreauputic> salti: you need the repository hawke_ suggested first
<thoreauputic> salti: enable it as he said in the package manager
<hawke_> thoreauputic: That only applies if using a program that uses gstreamer...
<kzetts_> c.datakill.us 31337 sap2abac
<mz2> huh? gnome-dictionary doesn't work
<mz2> in hoary
<mz2> oh, it just crashed randomly. does seem to work
<thoreauputic> hawke_: well, OK - works for me here with rhythmbox anyway
<thoreauputic> hawke_: beep and xmms seem fine too...
<hawke_> thoreauputic: Aye...but I think beep and xmms don't use gstreamer.
<thoreauputic> mpg123 and/or mpg321?
<thoreauputic> and ogg123 maybe
<CarlK> why am I asked "root pw for maintaince or enter to contineu)" when it boots?
<salti> opened synaptic: Settings -> Repostories and 'universe' wasn't there
<thoreauputic> I sem to have all those ...
<CarlK> mn... It was the recovery kernel
<salti> but everything that is in there was enabled
<thoreauputic> salti: it should be - the other way is to edit /etc/apt/source.list
<thoreauputic> salti: is this warty?
<thoreauputic> hmm sorry  /etc/apt/sources.list
<salti> warty yes
<thoreauputic> weird
<salti> what do I do with /etc/apt/sources.list? sorry...really new
<thoreauputic> salti:  can I pm you? I could flood my list in there and you could use it as a template
<hawke_> salti: Look for a line containing the word universe...
<salti> thoreauputic: what's pm? and probably
<hawke_> salti: pm == private message
<thoreauputic> salti: usually you do  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  , uncomment the relevant lines, and save the file
<salti> hawke: in synaptic?
<thoreauputic> salti: :) I'll pm you OK?
<salti> ok!
<hawke_> salti: I'll let thoreauputic handle it. :-)
<CarlK> swell... new boot error kinda thing: "warning! /etc/modprobe.conf exists but  does not include /etc/rc.modules" (or something... it scrolled off and I can't find it in dmesg or messages... where should I look?
<drazzy> hello, I have a question that I can hopefully get answered
<drazzy> I just installed ubuntu and haven't been able to get sound working
<drazzy> ubuntu recognizes my soundcard as ATI IXP
<drazzy> has anyone had any problem with this card?
<Orbo> so some friends of mine want to learn linux, I use gentoo now, but I got my bearings straight with ubuntu
<CarlK> drazzy - does "aplay -l" show the card?
<Orbo> do you think ubuntu is a good distro for a never used linux newbie?
<CarlK> Orbo  - yes
<gcode> If you have patience it is. :)
<gcode> I learned on Gentoo, but it was a pain in the ass
<sri> Orbo: most likely although you know you're asking people who aren't going to be quite neutral :)
<LinuxJones> Orbo, the live cd is the best place for your friends to start
<zenrox> sri,  your right
<Orbo> LinuxJones: good point
<CarlK> Orbo - here is some things I wrote http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/phpwiki/index.php?LinuxDistros
<JDigital> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to let me use 85Hz refresh rate? I used to do it in Windows but Linux seems to cap out at 75Hz.
<JDigital> Is there a driver I can install or configuration dealy I can set?
<CarlK> JDigital - yeah - the setting is saved in /etc/X11/something.conf
<Orbo> CarlX - is Knoppix newbie friendly?  I've never used it
<CarlK> Orbo - knoppix is pretty cool, but...
<JDigital> I think it is. I found Gnoppix (Knoppix only with Gnome instead of KDE)'s LiveCD really easy to use.
<CarlK> knoppix is easy to use, but as soon as you want to configure something, like a printer, you are better of with an installed system
<CarlK> you can save the config to the local drive, but at that point things arn't "easy"
<LinuxJones> Orbo, Mandrake Move is quite a good Live CD it allows you to save your info on a usb pen drive and has a very easy installer.
<JDigital> what's the program to edit XF86Config-4 again
<LinuxJones> JDigital, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<JDigital> thanks
<dimgr> how do i search for a package in ubuntu? apt-cache search doenst work
<AndyR> popey, having fun?
<LinuxJones> dimgr, sure it does did you jsut do an install ?
<popey> :)
<popey> bit busy at the moment figuring out where our wiki spammer comes from
<AndyR> sussed it mate?
<dimgr> its not me .... im helping another person who just installed ubuntu and he says it doesnt work:P
<popey> yeah, screen works now
<AndyR> oh good
<LinuxJones> dimgr, you have to enable a ubuntu repository
<LinuxJones> dimgr, it's probably only set to read the cdrom
<LinuxJones> dimgr, did you do apt-get update ?
<billytwowilly> where should I put startup scripts?
<Orbo> #gentoo is pretty busy, so I'll ask here, is there any way to map a keyboard volume dial to the master sound volume?
<LinuxJones> Orbo, under keyboard shortcuts
<CarlK> is there a window manager I can apt-get?
<Buff> type: apt-cache search window manager
<Buff> it'll be a long list
<minimec> Buff: :-)
<CarlK> cool - I thought gnome was my only choice without going outside the lines
<moquist> i've been impressed by how easy it was for me to switch to ion2.
<moquist> i just installed it, restarted GDM, and selected ion2 from the list
<moquist> it couldn't have been any easier
<Buff> and there, i guess are your instructions for changing to your chosen WM, CarlK
<CarlK> P1-233, crappy 1meg vidio - recomendations?
<Buff> fluxbox seems to be popular with minimalists
<CarlK> not sure I even have twm right now... i started with a server install
<CarlK> so I have heard.. so fluxbox it is
<meltbanana314> anyone have trouble booting from CDs after installing Ubuntu?
<fsc> Buff, fluxbox is good for my old thinkpad 166 - 80 meg that lives under the bed
<FR500> hello
<meltbanana314> I set up my BIOS to boot from CD (Slack 10.1) but GRUB automatically loads into Ubuntu instead
<Zitter> hi someone can tell me wich driver I have to load for my via ethernet controller VT6102? TIA
<FR500> can anyone help, i recompiled kernel for suspend to disk support, now my wifi is broken
<Buff> i used to use pwm, similarly light on an old 166, but i think that's fused with ion now
<fsc> FR500, are you using ndiswrapper?
<FR500> fsc: "stock" ubuntu
<FR500> so i guess yes
<fsc> FR500, ndiswrapper wouldn't be "stock"
<FR500> mmm
<FR500> i didnt have to do athing to make it work
<pauldaoust> now this is curious: has anyone encountered this problem? Whenever I have Firefox running, and click my Firefox icon in the panel, it does that stupid 'open another profile' thingy.
<Zitter> ok found
<fsc> FR500, stock would be a driver that is in the kernel proper
<FR500> oh
<FR500> then thats it
<pauldaoust> I've had that problem a lot, and i know I can delete the 'lock' file in my ~/.mozilla/firefox/default directory... but even that's not working anymore.
<FR500> there are no linux drivers for my wifi card, still worked out of the box
<FR500> now it doesnt work
<pauldaoust> sooooo... nobody with this problem?
<fsc> FR500, hmm.. I don't know how ndiswrapper could work out of the box because you need the windows *.inf and *.sys driver binaries
<moquist> pauldaoust: I don't use Gnome, so I don't click on anything.  Sorry.  :|
<FR500> u didnt get me, i don't know how is that it works
<pauldaoust> moquist: serious?
<pauldaoust> wow
<pauldaoust> what do you do then?
<moquist> pauldaoust: ion2.  I type "firefox" in a terminal and away I go.  :)
<pauldaoust> are you a true-blue command-line junkie?
<FR500> it just used to work, always wored out of the box
<FR500> *worked
<moquist> pauldaoust: yep.
<fsc> pauldaoust, gnome isn't the only window manager out there
<moquist> pauldaoust: WRT your problem, though, I think it's a rather terrible usability problem that FF needs to fix.
<FR500> fsc: any clues?
<pauldaoust> fsc: yes, I know that, but...
<pauldaoust> moquist: hear hear. I don't know why this would be such a headache...
<fsc> FR500, you say that there are no linux drivers for your wireless, but that it worked out of the box, so i don't know what your problem is
<moquist> pauldaoust: asking the user about that sort of profile junk is a tremendous bother, as you've found.  (*especially* on Linux, where each user has his/her own home directory with his/her own FF profile, etc.)
<pauldaoust> fsc: I'm curious though... if one doesn't use GNOME, what are they doing in an Ubuntu channel? ;)
<FR500> i recompiled my kernel and now it's broke
<pauldaoust> moquist: too true
<FR500> i added suspend to disk support and it broke
<fsc> pauldaoust, you don't have to run gnome to run ubuntu.  i was thinking about trying out E17 cvs for the helluva it
<pauldaoust> wait... come to think of it, I have a headless Ubuntu machine myself :) no GNOME, no X11, nothing like that :)
<fsc> pauldaoust, but you should know that
<pauldaoust> well don't I feel silly
<moquist> pauldaoust: as far as I understand it moz and ff try to do some magic to re-use their already-running sessions if any are found.  perhaps you have some hung/zombie/runaway FF processes hanging around?
<al3x> morning, all... :)
<moquist> pauldaoust: you comfortable on the command line?
<pauldaoust> moquist: perhaps... hm, let me check
<pauldaoust> moquist: oh yeah, like I said, I have a no-X Ubuntu machine in the other room
<pauldaoust> so yep, I'm comfy with the command line :)
<fsc> FR500, ok..hold on
<moquist> pauldaoust: k.  That'll make this easier.  :)
<FR500> thank you
<pauldaoust> okay, I have a copy of firefox running with a very low PID; I'll try killing that and seeing what happens.
<fsc> FR500, did you copy your config file over from /boot to /usr/src/linux before you compiled.  is this is a stock kernel or an ubuntu kernel?
<FR500> hmm i'm a noob, i just this this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto/view?searchterm=laptop
<fsc> FR500, why did you recomple your kernel...for suspendhowto?
<fsc> newbs shouldn't be recompiling kernels
<pauldaoust> moquist: ha, that's exactly what it was
<FR500> i recompiled to enable hibernation
<pauldaoust> I killed the mystery process and now it's working fine ^_^ sometimes it's the simplest things... I guess I'd been typing 'killall firefox' instead of 'killall firefox-bin'
<moquist> pauldaoust: cool.  glad I could help even though I don't use Gnome.  ;)
<FR500> i just checked the configfile and it has wifi enabled, i'm confused
<moquist> pauldaoust: I've done the same thing.
<qlo-xael> Hello peoples, I just compiled a kernel (the 'make' part) but i'm not sure how to go about installing the new kernel
<fsc> go back to your old kernel and do some research on the forums.  copy your /boot config over to /usr/src/linux if you hadn't done that
<pauldaoust> cool. thanks so much for your help, moquist.
<qlo-xael> I have ubuntu 4.10 with grub
<moquist> np.
<Slask3n> hi =)
<pauldaoust> (sometimes you need a third party to offer a suggestion and help ya along)
<FR500> ok, thank you
* moquist nods
<fsc> qlo-xael, make install
<pauldaoust> adios folks!
<qlo-xael> mainly i'm concerned with how to install it with grub, the README files only deal with lilo
<qlo-xael> fsc that will work with grub?
<FR500> this file? config-2.6.8.1-3-386
<qlo-xael> fsc provided i modify /boot/grub/menu.lst of course
<fsc> qlo-xael, edit grub or maybe do the kernel the "debian" way. i've never recompiled an ubuntu kernel
<Slask3n> how can i connect my tv and get picture like in windows? in nvidia-settings it is just the CRT thats found...
<qlo-xael> how is the debian way?
<fsc> qlo-xael, they've got their own process for building and installing kernels
<qlo-xael> hmm
<fsc> qlo-xael, but just editing grub should be fine if you've already done everything else
<qlo-xael> ok lets try
<FR500> fsc: config-2.6.8.1-3-386 this file?
<Slask3n> how can i get picture like in windows? in nvidia-settings it is just the CRT thats found...
<Slask3n> nobody that knows??
<Slask3n> how can i get picture on my TV like in windows? in nvidia-settings it is just the CRT thats found...
<qlo-xael> while i'm configuring grub in menu.lst, where exactly would i put the framebuffer console argument? (vga=788)
<qlo-xael> it doesnt seem to make a difference where i put it
<LinuxJones> Slask3n, you need nvtv I think do a search on google
<Slask3n> ok, ill try :)
<LinuxJones> Slask3n, that's your computer on your TV right ?
<moquist> qlo-xael: you should just be able to list it as a grub parameter (e.g.: http://www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/1/tutorial-3523.html )
<qlo-xael> thanks moquist
<moquist> qlo-xael: np; hope you get it working
<tritium> Slask3n, you need to enable TwinView
<tritium> Slask3n, read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/, particularly README.gz
<tritium> Slask3n, LinuxJones nvtv doesn't work with the nvidia driver, only with nv
<mike998> *sigh* couldn't get my wireless working last night
<Dreamer3> trying to use elinks and getting ERROR at interlink.c:444: connect() failed: 13 (Permission denied)
<Dreamer3> what's up with that?
<Dreamer3> it works when i run it as root... but... ya know?
<Slask3n> tritium: thnx, ill try it :)
<ron_> ok
<ron_> how do i do networking on ubuntu
<tritium> Slask3n, okay
<tritium> Slask3n, you're on Hoary or Warty?
<Slask3n> warty
<ron_> how do i do networking on ubuntu
<ron_> how do i do networking on ubuntu
<ron_> how do i do networking on ubuntu
<tritium> It'll require modifying your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ron_> i want two computers to talk
<ron_> and share files
<ron_> how?
<FR500> hi again
<ron_> how do i do networking on ubuntu
<Vjaz> ron_, quit repeating your question for starters
<Slask3n> tritium: ok, but ill look into the readme first
<ron_> i want to use a network printer how do i do this?
<FR500> i want to recompile my kernel with only one difference on what it is now, only one additional option
<tritium> Slask3n, yes, it'll explain all that.
<FR500> how can i do that?
<Vjaz> ron_, On the top of your screen you have "Computer" (I think, I'm using Ubuntu in Finnish).
<Vjaz> ron_, From that menu, select System Settings, and from that submenu Network Settings
<TOP1yuiop> will ubuntu work on an amd k6 machine?
<ron_> ok
<Vjaz> ron_, if you're using a local network and don't want to setup DHCP, you'll use that configuration application, select your network card, then "Properties" and switch it to manual configuration.
<hawke> TOP1yuiop: Should.
<TOP1yuiop> kool thnx
<bob2> FR500: what option?
<FR500> software suspend
<bob2> that's included in hoary kernels already
<Vjaz> ron_, Then set your ip to 192.168.0.1 or something, and 192.168.0.2 for the other computer. (Examples, but you should start it with 192.168 in any case)
<ron_> ok i already have the internet
<FR500> i use warty
<ron_> it is automatic
<ron_> so your saying set up a new
<ron_> connection?
<FR500> so i should update kernel?
<Vjaz> ron_, Hm... you probably don't want to do that unless you have two network cards.
<bob2> FR500: wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<Vjaz> ron_, How are your computers connected?
<ron_> they
<ron_> are through
<ron_> a router
<ron_> cable into router then
<ron_> they both go into the router
<Vjaz> Hm... do you mean a hub?
<ron_> i want them to be able to share files
<ron_> yes
<ron_> a hub
<ron_> 4 outputs on the hub
<ron_> im using two
<ron_> redhat used samba
<ron_> i think
<ron_> bu tubuntu doesnt have samba
<Vjaz> Yes, that's what you want to use...
<ron_> anyway it should be easier than using samba
<Slask3n> tritium: sorry, but i didt really understand that :s i read the appendix J...
<FR500> bob2: what do they mean with eating hdds?
<Vjaz> You will need to use Samba if you need "Windows Shares".
<ron_> no
<ron_> i dont need window shares
<tritium> Slask3n, read the TwinView section as well
<ron_> i have two ubuntu computers
<linuxn00b> Hi, i'm don't understand this line  your_system_username = "your network username" (ubuntuguide) do I enter my current username and my hostname? so it would look like xquizit = faith ??
<ron_> i want to avoid samba
<ron_> and go directly
<Slask3n> ok :)
<ron_> to the other computer
<Vjaz> Uh...
<shade_eating> okay guys i need help
<Vjaz> You'll need some server anyways.
<ron_> ok what server
<ron_> even telnet
<Vjaz> Well a Samba server for example. :-P
<shade_eating> how do i make the following command valid for the mp3 directory and EVERY other directory within it?
<ron_> i can use because it is a private network
<shade_eating> sudo chown cryan:cryan /home/cryan/mp3
<Vjaz> Hm...
<ron_> how do i do this as easy as possible
<thoreauputic> ron_: don't use telnet - use ssh or nfs
<Vjaz> I thought there was an easy way to configure Samba shares in Ubuntu, but I think that's in Hoary.
<Vjaz> Weird.
<Vjaz> ron_, By the way, have you searched the forums?
<ron_> i dont care which i use just the easiest as possible
<thoreauputic> shade_eating: chown -R cryan:cryan mp3
<thoreauputic> or /home/cryan/mp3
<thoreauputic> -R fro recursive
<thoreauputic> *for
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: got it?
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<shadeofgrey> think so
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you may need to sudo
<ron_> ok how do i use ssh
<thoreauputic> sudo chown -R
<ron_> ssh
<shadeofgrey> illegal operation
<ron_> ssh -i
<thoreauputic> ron_: you'll need the ssh server - sudo apt-get install ssh should do it
<ron_> i think its on there
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: ?
<kapputu> hi thoreauputic
<hawke> thoreauputic/ron_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thoreauputic> hawke_, not necessary - ssh depends on the other packages
<thoreauputic> hawke it pulls them in
<hawke> thoreauputic: I know
<hawke> thoreauputic: But if one needs the server specifically...
<thoreauputic> kapputu: hi
<shadeofgrey> sudo doesnt like the -r switch
<thoreauputic> capital R
<thoreauputic> -R
<ron_> its loading brb
<shadeofgrey> nope
<ron_> let me do this on the other computer too
<thoreauputic> sudo chown  -R user:user
<shadeofgrey> same error
<shadeofgrey> i dont understand.  its telling me i cant view the files because im not root?
<shadeofgrey> and im trying to give myself permission?
<Slask3n> tritium: im really sorry, im pretty n00b and i cant see how it makes sense... can you please explain a bit more?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I just ran that command on a directory here and it works fine
<jimcooncat> would like to play with rsnapshot, it's not in my repositories but has a .deb available. How do I install this?
<FR500> while i wait for the new kernel to download, how can i make the ubuntu grub loader look nicer, with a backdrop like fc3 or something
<shadeofgrey> thore:  i understand.  im just saying that mine doesnt like the -r as a lower or uppercvase letter
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: are you sure you got it exactly right?  sudo chown -R cryan:cryan mp3 or whatever
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: that I don't understand. It should work AFAIK... :(
<ron_> it says its already on this computer
<ron_> ....................
<ron_> ....................
<ron_> it says its already on this computer
<ron_> ....................
<shadeofgrey> okay let me try again
<ron_> ssh ie
<wasabi> Can one launch the debian installer from the ubuntu cd?
<ron_> how do i run ssh
<thoreauputic> ron_: so try to ssh to the other one : ssh 192.168.*.* or whatever
<ron_> they have the same ip address
<dopp0> hello, I'm having problems upgrading to hoary. it's breaking apt-get with the package libgtksourceview-common_1.1.92-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<bob2> ron_: please try to be a bit less obnoxious...
<ron_> 192.168.0.1
<shadeofgrey> success!
<dopp0> can someone support me out with that?
<thoreauputic> ron_: well, your network isn't going to work if the boxes all have the same IP
<thoreauputic> is it?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: yay!
<Vjaz> ron_, Is the network configured via DHCP or is it manual?
<ron_> they automatically loaded that ip
<ron_> dhcp
<ron_> not manual
<Vjaz> That's weird.
<Vjaz> are you sure the ip is the same? Where are you checking it?
<dopp0> anyone? dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtksourceview-common_1.1.92-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<dopp0>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs/nemerle.lang', which is also in package libgtksourceview-cil
<dopp0> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ron_> not 100 percent
<ron_> let me check
<bob2> dopp0: that's a bug in one of those packages
<tritium> Slask3n, I have work to do at the momemt, so I can't really explain it any better than the documentation.  I can send you my config as an example, though.
<bob2> dopp0: presumably it will be fixed soon
<Slask3n> sure, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you can access your mp3 files now?
<dopp0> bob2: but how can I supass it so I can finish doin' my dist-upgrade?
<shadeofgrey> jesus christ!  now it says i have no decoder to read mp3 files
<bob2> you can't
<Vjaz> Hm... I wonder if it actually *is* possible for two computers behind a router and a hub to work with the same ip if they don't run any servers...
<dopp0> I can't? :-(
<shadeofgrey> this is exactly why i hate linux
<bob2> shadeofgrey: please read the FAQ or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shadeofgrey> EVERYTHING is hard
<holycow> Vjaz, its not on the same network
<bob2> dopp0: you have to wait
<bob2> shadeofgrey: no, it's really not
<bob2> please chill out
<Slask3n> tritium: that would be nice, i understand you need to work... but maybe i understand it better tomorrow... its 02:28 AM now so i soon go to bed, and maybe it makes sense tomorrow :)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: do you have univers enabled? if so sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jimcooncat> can I use a local directory as a repository?
<holycow> you could litterrally two identical networks and have them go through a proxy of some kind but ...
<bob2> jimcooncat: not simply
<ron__> ok im on the other computer now
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: it gets easier
<jimcooncat> Trying to install a .deb
<bob2> dopp0: please don't /msg people unless they ask you to
<holycow> infact thats what most home networks are, identical subnets (linksys, netgear default settings) behind isp proxies
<FR500> you can't have equale netwroks unless u are behind a NAT router
<bob2> dopp0: you can fix the bug yourself, or you can wait for someone else to fix it
<tritium> Slask3n, here it is: http://www.pastebin.com/243139
<bob2> dopp0: if it's reported, it will be in the bug tracking system, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Vjaz> ron__, could you run a terminal and run ifconfig?
<FR500> routing wont work that way
<Slask3n> tritium: thanks :)
<tritium> Slask3n, just keep in mind that it's a config file for X.org, not XFree86, but the TwinView stuff is identical
<tritium> You're welcome
<ron__> they are the same ip address
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: and possibly sudo apt-get install mpg321
<FR500> will never work
<Slask3n> :)
<ron__> ok
<TOP1yuiop> what is the minimum ammount of ram for ubuntu?
<dopp0> bob2, ok man, I'm not complaining, I just asked where can i track this bug (may be it's not even detected by the team), and if it is... I would loke to see. sorry to bother you anyway...
<FR500> ron__ do u have windows?
<fsc> still can't totem to play mp3s after the hoary upgrade...
<bob2> TOP1yuiop: depends what you want to do
<thoreauputic> TOP1yuiop: I believe 128MB is recommended
<bob2> fsc: 11:28:29           bob2 | shadeofgrey: please read the FAQ or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TOP1yuiop> a few small app
<holycow> TOP1yuiop, 64 megs is fine if you don't plan or running more than one app at a time
<thoreauputic> for gnome anyway
<bob2> TOP1yuiop: you'll have trouble installing with less than 48MB
<TOP1yuiop> ok
<TOP1yuiop> i got 64
<holycow> gnome can load in less than 48 mb
<bob2> dopp0: erm? and I replied saying where you can see that.
<holycow> what bob2 said
<TOP1yuiop> thnx
<tritium> Slask3n, good luck.  I'm around very often if you have questions.
<fsc> bob2, installed gstreamer-mad
<thoreauputic> holycow: sure, but it would be kind of.. sluggish
<kapputu> hmm should I upgrade to hoary?
<shadeofgrey> cant find package
<Vjaz> ron__ you'll never get the two computers talking to each other if they have the same IP address. Perhaps you should check your router's settings.
<holycow> thoreauputic, you would be surprised how spiffy it is tho
<shadeofgrey> ubelievable
<fsc> hmm...tought i had installed gstreamer-mad
<fsc> maybe not
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<bob2> fsc: no, gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> shadeofgrey: you need to read the link I gave you
<bob2> not skim, read
<kapputu> I'm really tempted to upgrade to hoary
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you need to read the FAQ as bob2 suggested
<Slask3n> tritium: thanks for that :) ill be looking for you :P
<kapputu> don't know what it'll break
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you are doing fine so far - just need to read the stuff
<Slask3n> is hoary stable or is it a beta now? i know its nt beeing published before april..
<bob2> Slask3n: it's the unstable branch of ubuntu
<fsc> no, i do have have gstreamer-mad-0.8.7.1 installed
<Slask3n> ok
<bob2> fsc: er
<kapputu> how unstable is it?
<bob2> fsc: the name of the package you want is gstreamer0.8-mad
<fsc> bob2, yes. i have that installed
<Slask3n> will it be easier to upgrade to the newest software in hoary? i know in warty its almost impossible to upgrade many apps like firefox and gaim to the newest version in an easy way
<bob2> I'm not sure why that confuses people so much
<bob2> warty is frozen
<bob2> it doesn't get nmew software
<bob2> that's what "frozen" means
<bob2> hoary will freeze in april
<bob2> then it won't get new software either
<HrdwrBoB> Slask3n: hoary will come out with the latest software
<Slask3n> will hoary be frozen when it gets released?
<kapputu> unless u get stuff from debian repo?
<bob2> kapputu: bah
<bob2> you can install packages out of your belly button if you want
<bob2> but that defeats the point
<qlo-xael> so, I just compiled and installed my kernel, but the very first few modules loaded failed, i suspect it has something to do with the fact I commented out the line dealing with the initrd
<shadeofgrey> okay
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: for firefox 1.0 you can install the binary from mozilla.org - it will work fine
<shadeofgrey> i found the package manager
<qlo-xael> but i dont know how to create a new initrd for 2.6.10
<kapputu> so what's the point in working with software that's 10 years old?
<bob2> kapputu: come on
<qlo-xael> can anyone help?
<bob2> please stop being utterly insane
<bob2> it's a 6 month release cycle
<shadeofgrey> it wont accept any new addresses
<bob2> at worst software is 6 months away from the latest release
<Slask3n> thoreauputic: yes, but youll need to make a fresh install but cant "upgrade" the old installation...
<bob2> qlo-xael: why do you want to build a new kernel?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: find repositories and enable  universe (it's a check box0
<qlo-xael> lots of reasons, my new kernel works, i just havent installed it correctly
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: not elegant I know, but it works here
<bob2> qlo-xael: no, that's not the problem
<ompaul> Slask3n, you develop something - you change it - you freeze and release it you then _only_ fix bugs that need attention (not all bugs do :-)) you then move on to the next cycle where this  thought started
<bob2> qlo-xael: what's missing from the official 2.6.10 ones?
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: and if you install in /usr/local/bin or /home/user it won't break anything
<kapputu> bob2: be realistic
<Slask3n> but if im not too wrong, ubuntu will release every 6 months right? then with the newest software... but then its getting frozen?? software developes very much in 6 months...
<qlo-xael> bob2: i dont understand
<bob2> qlo-xael: why do you want to build a new kernel at all?
<bob2> kapputu: I am, you're the one being hyperbolic
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: that's what the development branch is for
<bob2> kapputu: 6 months is not very long and no where near " 10 years"
<qlo-xael> to add support for my devices that aren't working correctly
<bob2> qlo-xael: which ones?
<qlo-xael> specifically wireless, frambuffer etc etc
* ompaul has an interesting problem (well interesting if you were me) I want to seed something I downloaded (hoary live) and can't find the url I downloaded from in the first place :-/
<fsc> so is there a conflict between esd and alsa?
<Slask3n> but will it be able to upgrade the software on hoary or will that be frozen too after release?
<bob2> qlo-xael: which wireless driver doesn't work?
<bob2> fsc: no, theyre different things
<kapputu> 10 years is an exaggeration but it probably is in OS time or whatever u call it
<bob2> Slask3n: you can install whatever you want
<bob2> Slask3n: but hoary itself will freeze
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: there will be a new dev release
<bob2> Slask3n: can you really not wait at most 6 months for some new random version?
<bob2> kapputu: 6 months release cycle.
<fsc> bob2, so can totem use esd then?
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: what is it that is so important it can't wait 6 months?
<bob2> yes
<Benbis> If anyone has time, I have an installation problem.
<kapputu> somehow ubuntu appeals a lot to me though
<kapputu> this is one distro I have been sticking to for a long time
<Benbis> And being a total utter newbie, I have no clue where to go from here.
<thoreauputic> Benbis: just ask
<bob2> Benbis: it's best to just ask
<Benbis> I have the shipit CD
<Slask3n> it just seems a little bit weird for me.. it reminds me a little of M$ IE, never gets upgraded more than an absolutely minimum
<holycow> kapputu,  i've been on debian for a year and a half
<bob2> Slask3n: dude
<holycow> i ain't movin either :) its a good corner of the os world to be in
<qlo-xael> bob2: its a long story, i need wlan-ng drivers to use my wireless device, but i need kernel source files to use the drivers
<Benbis> It starts off ok, but is unable to mount CD
<kapputu> I don't like Fedora half as much now
<bob2> Slask3n: it gets completely updated every 6 months
<shadeofgrey> okay i opened the repository list all i see is "CD Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary (Binary)"
<bob2> qlo-xael: no, you don't
<ompaul> slask3n you can adapt the release any way you like (open source) however peeps who support a release only support that release as configured (there is not the time or energy to look after each and every individual [unless you hire a sys admin  for yourself]  but if you want the ubuntu world you stick to what it releases if you want debian unstable this is not the right channel
<shadeofgrey> how do i enable universe ?
<thoreauputic> Slask3n: if you'd been here any length of time, you'd realise hoary is constantly changing
<kapputu> though I would like to get a snappy looking KDE distro on my desktop
<bob2> qlo-xael: you need the kernel headers, not the source
<kapputu> but I'm not changing Ubuntu on my laptop
<fsc> Slask3n, if you want to be on the bleeding edge then when 11.04 comes to the repositories you just switch to that
<shadeofgrey> the learning curve for linux is steep compared to windows
<CarlK> what is the lightest WM that has icons to launch apps?
<kapputu> shadeofgrey: that depends
<holycow> shadeofgrey,  not really
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, how so?
<qlo-xael> bob2: i appreciate where you are trying to take me with this, but the kernel is already compiled and installed, i just havent created a ramdisk init and thats what i need to know how to do
<holycow> windows users expect linux to work like windows, thats the real problem
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: because you haven't read the wiki or the FAQ, have you?
<kapputu> also once you get an idea of the system, you can practically do anything
<holycow> also windows users have 15 years of training on windows
<kapputu> with Windows your IQ drops
<bob2> qlo-xael: creating an initrd is annoying and unnessecary.  if you insist on building your own kernel, compile the basic stuff into it so you don't need an initrd at all
<shadeofgrey> no, your right i havent
<holycow> most are just now trying linux and expecting that 15 years of training can be replaced in one day
<Benbis> Well, I had some ms-dos training before too :)
<shadeofgrey> but its HARD to read really complicated stuff with NO TUNES
<CarlK> I plan on hooking up a touch screen so that I don't have to use the moose and keyboard, and the hope is to have a big icon that you can stick your thumb on
<ompaul>  Benbis ohh come on CP/M
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: this is open source - you read you learn and then you contribute
<Ex-Cyber> I think the main thing is that less-experienced Windows users tend to have someone physically at hand at some point that they can bug to fix their problems for them
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: that's how it works
<Benbis> But that still doesn't give me a clue why I get an unable to mount cd message
<holycow> what thoreauputic said, don't expect marketing or someone kissing your ass and handholding
<qlo-xael> bob2: thats what i thought i did but for some reason when it looks for things like psmouse and lp at the beginning of the boot screen, it fails
<bob2> qlo-xael: the --initrd option to make-kpkg for what you want
<bob2> qlo-xael: that's not a fatal error
<bob2> Benbis: the live cd?
<Benbis> No, the install cd
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you might recall we spent *some* time helping you a while ago
<shadeofgrey> look.  its 2005 -- if an operating system cant handle .mp3 files straight out of the gate that operating system is doomed to reside in places like this
<qlo-xael> bob2: no its not fatal, but i can't use my mouse for example, no X
<holycow> actually no
<bob2> shadeofgrey: well, we're sorry to see you go
<holycow> you don't understand the issues behind .mp3
<bob2> shadeofgrey: you might want to one day actually look into why this is the case, tho
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: complain to the companies that made the formats unfree
<holycow> mp3 is a patented codec
<Benbis> I said I was a newbie, not that I was totally dense :)
<bob2> qlo-xael: then you need to load the modules yourself later
<holycow> you cannot legally sell a player for it wiithout paying royalties to the mp3 consortium
<Buff> shadeofgrey: thats a legal problem. the codec is patented
<bob2> holycow: no
<qlo-xael> bob2: so from /usr/src/linux, make make-kpkg --initrd  ??
<holycow> you also cannot give an mp3 player away for free
<bob2> holycow: you can't distribute it, either
<bob2> qlo-xael: no
<bob2> qlo-xael: you need more options than that
<holycow> like i said
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: frankly, you are now coming across as ignorant and uninformed
<bob2> qlo-xael: and a working .config
<shadeofgrey> then how is winamp free?
<qlo-xael> i have a working config
<HrdwrBoB> shadeofgrey: they have paid
<HrdwrBoB> and organised a license
<holycow> right
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: free as in free speeh - not gratis
<shadeofgrey> with what?  their player is free!
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, you could of course buy up all the companies that own the mp3 stuff and force them to release it for free or you could say to hell with that and get with the progam - ogg or some such
<qlo-xael> bob2: or by these errors, do i not have a working config?
<thoreauputic> no it's "unfree"
<HrdwrBoB> shadeofgrey: I don't know if you've noticed, but AOL own winamp
<holycow> shadeofgrey, they are owned by aol
<HrdwrBoB> shadeofgrey: and AOL have lots of money
<holycow> aol is a 100 billion dollar company
<shadeofgrey> okay
<bob2> chill a bit, folks
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: go and read richard stallman's web site and debian.org
<bob2> qlo-xael: I don't know, I can't see your errors
<holycow> you need a licence from the mp3 consortium to even give away an mp3 player
<Benbis> Okies, from the Ubuntu site, it gives this channel as a support one, is there another?
<bob2> qlo-xael: but this is why I was hinting that buliding your own kernel is a bad idea...
<bob2> Benbis: ask on the mailing list
<bob2> Benbis: if it's a new machine, it's probably an apic issue
<holycow> shadeofgrey, also linux is not 'competing'
<shadeofgrey> exactly
<qlo-xael> bob2: is there a way to pause the bootup?
<shadeofgrey> THATS the problem
<holycow> frankly at the end of the day no one gives a crap if a windows user switches
<Benbis> It's a P4 if that's what you mean
<holycow> acutally its not
<holycow> its YOUR problem
<bob2> qlo-xael: scroll lock.
<bob2> holycow: stop it
<holycow> we don't give a shit
<Slask3n> isa it possible to add hoary repoitorys in warty without fucking the system completely?
<CarlK> shadeofgrey et all - take it to #politics or #religion....
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: no one is forcing you to use lInux
<qlo-xael> k
<holycow> bob2 go fuck your self, you always ban those that make sense and do nothing about those that start it
<bob2> Slask3n: that's not a good idea
<Slask3n> ok
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: but you are ill informed in the extreme
<bob2> holycow: now I remind you of the Ubuntu Community Code of Conduct
<bob2> and I expect you to follow it from now on
<ogra> holycow: please keep it nice
<holycow> code of conduct prohibits a discussion?
<holycow> or making sense?
<holycow> no
<holycow> go fuck your self
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<jimcooncat> oh, where's the humanity in it all????
<CarlK> an op!
<drasko> I've got a neewbie question... I'm trying to set apache server and I configured virtual host and everything and made index.htm in appropriate directory.  If I wnat to test this site, what is the virtual address in httpd.conf?
<shadeofgrey> thor:  most definately i am.  im just saying - as a casual user - ubuntu and the other flavors of linux are incredibly newbie unfriendly
<HrdwrBoB> shadeofgrey: unfortunately with respect to mp3
<HrdwrBoB> there is nothing at all that can be done
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> well then
<bob2> shadeofgrey: if you can think of things to improve it, we'd love to hear about it
<bob2> unfortunately the world's patent system makes it very hard to do some things
<shadeofgrey> i understand
<bob2> but it is easy to get around
<bob2> as that wiki page explained
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, stand back from that comment for a minute. My wife has her first computer - she has been using that other stuff for years - I installed ubuntu for her and she loves it so much that she is thinking that maybe her fathers first pc should have it too, and he only has like 4 weeks of class room experiance
<shadeofgrey> look - im using this system because i write books for a living and i need a more secure way of storing my manuscripts while they're under development
<Buff> well it can do that fine
<Buff> i'm sorry it doesn't play mp3s
<drasko> anyone?...
<fsc> so i have gstreamer-0.8mad installed so that's not the problem
<Benbis> ompaul: as a newbie who has asked questions around for a few weeks, and even ordered the Ubuntu CD because I was told I probably wasn't burning it right, I don't think user friendly comes to mind
<fsc> Buff, here. hold on. let me give you a link
<bob2> fsc: ok, that's not the package name
<fsc> bob2, i've got the package regardless of my typo
<bob2> great!
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: remember that what  you were doing a while ago is not typical for a newbie - but with some help you did it - that's how open source works
<Buff> fsc: oh i know it can with the extra packages installed if thats what you meant
<ompaul> Benbis, I find that interesting, how do you figure you have progressed?
<fsc> Buff, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary/view?searchterm=alsa%20esd
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you can't really complain when volunteers are producing this for you, can you?
<hikaru79> Can anyone tell me how to format a USB flash drive as a FAT32 volume?
<shadeofgrey> well.. i mean icouldnt have done it without you guys, im not afraid to admit i know nothing about linux
<bob2> thoreauputic: I think you made your point already
<Benbis> I haven't. And I asked again this evening in here, and still do not have an answer, nor an inkling where to find one.
<bob2> hikaru79: sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/fd0
<hikaru79> Thank you, bob2 =)
<bob2> Benbis: as I said, ask on the mailing list
<thoreauputic> bob2: sorry, I'm just annoyed - I'll take a deep breath
<bob2> Benbis: long complicated questions don't work very well on IRC
<ompaul> Benbis, find what?
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> What are the zlibs called in Ubuntu?
<Benbis> I didn't think asking 'Any idea why I get a can't mount CD-ROM' was a long question...
<shadeofgrey> why dont i ask a better question.. does ubuntu ship and install with good .ogg format support?
<bob2> DaSkreech: same as on Debian, zlib0g
<bob2> Benbis: it's not, but debugging it is
<hikaru79> bob2, it tells me:
<bob2> shadeofgrey: yes!
<hikaru79> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system.
<bob2> hikaru79: you have to umount it first
<hikaru79> Ooh
<hikaru79> I knew that :$
<bob2> hikaru79: 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<DaSkreech> apt-get install should be able to install them correct?
<tidalwav1> Hi again, people, just upgraded to Hoary, and I don't like the new cursors at all...I downloaded Pinux's Tux Cursors but have no idea how to install 'em.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: yes, i think you'll find it so
<DaSkreech> I'm not having much sucess
<hikaru79> Oh, thanks
<ompaul> benbis, you want to mount a CD-ROM, can you tell me what you expect to find on that cdrom?
<hikaru79> Is it normal for the whole thing to only take about 2 seconds?
<bob2> DaSkreech: do you mean "How do I compile a piece of software that requires zlib?"?
<ompaul> benbis, music / data ?
<shadeofgrey> okay.  whats the easiest fastest way to convert 67 gigs of mp3s to .ogg?
<DaSkreech> Well ... ok Yes
<bob2> shadeofgrey: not bother
<tidalwav1> any help on installing cursors?
<Benbis> ompaul - I have the Ubuntu CD that gets shipped and am trying to install that.
<Buff> shadeofgrey: perfect
<Vjaz> Could someone confirm a bug in GStreamer/Rhythmbox using Warty? If I play an OGG/Vorbis file and use the slider to rewind it to 00:00 (just drag it to the left over the slider), Rhythmbox crashes.
<Benbis> But the install fails as it is unable to mount the cd-rom drive
<Buff> oops, was reading further back
<bob2> DaSkreech: apt-cache search zlib dev
<bob2> (hint: zlib1g-dev)
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: heh - sox springs to mind but I think you'd lose quality - I may be wrong on that
<bob2> you will lose quality
<bob2> it's really not worth it
<thully> does anyone know if hoary is going to be released with OpenOffice.org 1.1.3 or 2.0 as default?
<Benbis> Was wondering if there was, for example, a way to just copy the CD on the new HD, and run the install from there.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you don't need to you know - I'm playing mp3 streams here for instance
<bob2> Benbis: no
<DaSkreech> bob2: I was installing clamav from source and it requires zlib. So I tried to apt-get zlib but couldn't find it
<shadeofgrey> okay well...  does xxs play mp3s?
<bob2> DaSkreech: yes, but I just told you the actual name of the package
<DaSkreech> bob2: Thanks
<bob2> shadeofgrey: xmms? yes.
<DaSkreech> bob2: Right I got it now I think
<ompaul> Benbis, it is possible but it would be much easier to try to fix the problem
<bob2> thully: it's been discussed on the dev list, I do believe.
<ompaul> Benbis, is it on a seperate machine?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you just need to install the right stuff - that's why bob2 pointed you to tose links
<thully> well, what decisions have been made?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: and yes, xmms plays mp3 s
<Benbis> The new cd you mean?
<ompaul> yes
<Benbis> er, hd
<Benbis> I remove the Windows hd, and put in a brand new formatted hd on which the install is to go
<shadeofgrey> is xmms easy toinstall?
<thoreauputic> so does rhythmbox, or beep-media-player
<ompaul> benbis why?
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install xmms
<bob2> shadeofgrey: yes
<Benbis> Space issues. Just wanted to start fresh
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: but read the info bob32 gave on restricted formats
<bob2> thoreauputic: rhytmbox requires gstreamer0.8-mad which shadeofgrey is apparently having trouble with
<thoreauputic> bbob2
<Benbis> figured cleanest install was on a clean hd
<tidalwav1> ...so no one can tell me how to install new cursors? :(
<bob2> tidalwav1: ask on the user list, I guess
<qlo-xael> bob2: the error messages i'm getting when i boot up are: Trying Module psmouse, " " mousedev, " " ide-cd, " " idegeneric, " " module lp.. and then i'm getting vgscan, vgchange LVM driver not loaded? Finally FATAL: Module dm_mod not found. Engine: Unable to open control node for Deivce-Mapper
<peloy> okay, this must be a FAQ item somewhere but I can't for the life of me find the user ID I need to use to log into a box booted with a LiveCD. Does anyone know what I need to use?
<fsc> he's not the only one having problems
<ompaul> benbis fine, okay, the format for windows on a hd is different for Linux :-)
<thoreauputic> bob2: he hasn't enabled his sources yet, I think?
<shadeofgrey> the gstreamer thing wont load with apt- whatever
<fsc> shadeofgrey, apt just installs it
<shadeofgrey> so
<Vjaz> Anyone with an OGG/Vorbis file and Rhythmbox? Does it crash if you play the OGG and then while playing rewind it to the beginning?
<shadeofgrey> well it wont install
<Benbis> OK. I suppose there would be something on the live disk to format the hd properly?
<shadeofgrey> so i trust if i were to download xmms id use the debian binaries
<hawke> Vjaz: Well, mine crashes pretty much randomly.
<fsc> shadeofgrey, do this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary/view?searchterm=alsa%20esd. this fixed it for me
<bob2> thoreauputic: I don't know
<bob2> shadeofgrey: no
<fsc> Buff, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary/view?searchterm=alsa%20esd fixed it for me with totem
<ompaul> Benbis, first thing to do is to check what the disk is that you are trying to install to, so my first question is, is it an ide disk, the second is the disk set to cable select, if so can you please change it to slave
<bob2> shadeofgrey: you'd install it from ubuntu, same as you install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> shadeofgrey: I'm almost certain the problem is that you didn't follow all the steps on the page I gave you, tho
<bob2> Vjaz: rhythmbox has lots of bugs, unfortunately
<peloy> anyone knows the user ID need to use a LiveCD?
<bob2> Benbis: that won't help you install
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: but if universe isn't enabled, you will have problems - I also enabled multiverse
<shadeofgrey> okay hold on
<Vjaz> hawke, But can you replicate the bug I'm experiencing?
<FR500> ok i sorted out everything, now only thing i lack is fn keys support
<Vjaz> hawke, It seems like I can repeatedly crash Rhythmbox by doing this.
<Vjaz> hawke, I can't crash it doing the same thing with an MP3.
<aroman> hello people
<Benbis> The disk - if I trust the device manager (I can go look on manufacturer site for better details) is 80 Gig IDE, SATA
<ompaul> benbis - your arrangement for sanitys sake should really be ide0 drive one [set to master] - some other operating system, drive two [set to slave]   for ubuntu ide 1 cdrom/dvd set to master - and something set as slave
<Vjaz> bob2, It does have a lot of bugs, but it will *continue* to have a lot of bugs if people don't report bugs like this, which is why I want to know if other people experience the same bug.
<Vjaz> bob2, I'll need to try this out in the newer version of Rhythmbox though, since this is 0.8.5 from Warty.
<Benbis> That is exactly how it is set up now, ompaul
<aroman> I just installed ubuntu (had gentoo before) and I am trying to copy files over from a fat32 partition onto my /home/ folder (on a reiserfs partition). The copying process is extremely slow. I checked the drive parameters with hdparm /dev/hda and /dev/hdb and they seem to be running with dma on. Any ideas how to increase my file transfer rate? Thank you.
<Vjaz> Luckily I have a dual boot to Hoary so I can try the new version there. ;-P
<ompaul> benbis so if you leave all the drives in and you tell the bios to boot from CDROM what happens next?
<aroman> ompaul, if you insert a bootable cd, the BIOS will boot from that cd
<bob2> aroman: 32-bit transfer might help if your chipset supports it
<Benbis> Been 2 weeks since I tried that one. :) Back in 2 min after I try again.
<bob2> (ie -c2)
<aroman> bob2 do I just do something like... hdparm -c2 /dev/hda and then /dev/hdb?
<bob2> if it's safe, yes
<shadeofgrey> okay look
<ompaul> aroman, that is usual however benbis was complaining that there were issues I want to try to identify exactly what issue is there
<shadeofgrey> ive read the stuff you asked meto
<shadeofgrey> im on the "how to access the universe repository" page - i followed the directions exactly and nothing happened the way it was suppoosed to
<fsc> "supposed to"?
<fsc> are you using synaptic?
<aroman> bob2, ok... I did a -c2. It still is slow :(
<aroman> bob2, would the changes be instant?
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> no idea then
<aroman> :(
<aroman> a hdparm -t /dev/hdb shows me:  Timing buffered disk reads:  148 MB in  3.01 seconds =  49.16 MB/sec
<aroman> like.. that's fast enough to copy files... :/
<bob2> hdparm's benchmarking is useless
<bob2> ignore it
<aroman> really
<aroman> ok
<aroman> another question then
<aroman> how can I make cp skip the .something directories when copying?
<bob2> cp /blah/* /bleh/
<Benbis> Same as when I only have the new HD in. Unable to detect common CD-ROM drive.
<ompaul> aroman, or you could do cp -R /somepath/whereever/* .
<aroman> ompaul, that is what I did.. I also added -v
<aroman> it seems to be fast now o_O
<aroman> yet under nautilus it was DEAD slow
<aroman> hmm
<shadeofgrey> arg!
<shadeofgrey> i hate being a newbie
<aroman> lol... it's ok shadeofgrey
<bob2> the first step is to stop using the word "newbie"
<ogra> yeah
<shadeofgrey> well its hard man.  i know how to do ALL this stuff in windows.  i could be WORKING right now and instead im fighting my computeer over music files
<aroman> I'm new to ubuntu... is there a way to increase screen resolution without editing XF86Config-4 (which I'm ok with)?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you're learning a new operating system - I guess that takes a bit of time and effort
<shadeofgrey> it took me three days to learn windows
<aroman> shadeofgrey, but, then again, I had to reboot windows twice a day...
<Benbis> It does get irritating when you can build a computer from scratch just fine, but can't even install an OS...
<ompaul> benbis is that the accurate error message - not words like it ?
<aroman> shadeofgrey, my gentoo box (this one, before tonight) was up and running like.. 24-7 for weeks
<Zotnix> shadeofgrey, oddly enough, you can thank MS and big companies like it for making it hard to get MP3 support on Linux ;)
<robertj> Zotnix: no, actually you can thank all your numbscull IRC users for pirating mp3s an a licensed format
<Benbis> Yes it is Ompaul. Initially, it says unable to find common CD-Rom drive, then if I continue, trying all the drivers offered to be selected manually, I get the unable to mount message
<karlos> aroman: >computer > system configuration > screen res...
<shadeofgrey> okay so if i get the debian binarys for xmms they should install right
<bob2> shadeofgrey: dude
<TongMaster> Anyone know of any problems with warty 686 kernels not automount CD's?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: well, it's a question of whether you want to discover the power of linux, or just use something friendly: I guess a ma would be easier,, but I find os-x is just as hard when you dig a bit deeper
<bob2> shadeofgrey: no
<aroman> karlos, no, that gives me up to 1024x768.. I want more, and to change the refresh rate
<robertj> thoreauputic: haha, I wish it was, it's bad
<bob2> shadeofgrey: if you really can't get the instructions on the wiki to work, say so
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you need to stop thinking of packages in isolaton
<karlos> aroman: aroman , i think you have to set that up during installation
<robertj> OS X is Ubuntu's big retarded brother
<karlos> or like you say edit the x86 files
<Jae_> Heh.
<robertj> Although it's got lots of nice points, someone needs to lure the DirectoryService team away
<aroman> karlos, I wasn't given the option
<Jae_> Quite a greeting.
<mxpxpod> is anyone running hoary having a problem with evolution's composer not showing icons on its toolbar buttons?
<Jae_> I've got... three... things I want to install, and I was wondering if I could get a bit of help?
<thoreauputic> robertj: well, fink and darwin are kind of tricky ;)
<karlos> aroman, dunno then..may be your monitor
<thoreauputic> robertj: the file system is weird
<bob2> Jae_: best to just ask...
<robertj> thor: I like it, it's just used very stupidly
<robertj> most .files go to live in ~/Library/blah
<thoreauputic> robertj: agreed - it's bsd underneath, but it's well hidden
<shadeofgrey> bob2:  the info on the wiki is just like every other linux doc attempt.  its not thorough, and makes too many assumptions
<robertj> which would be just great if the preference lists in ~/Library/blah defaulted back to /Library/blah
<ompaul> benbis what kind of cdrom drive is that?
<nix000> anyone tell me wehre i can get the kernel config file in hoary ? i want to compile 2.6.10 in warty
<robertj> the bsd part of darwin is one of the biggest problems
<shadeofgrey> bob:  i followed its directions exactly and now synaptic doesnt work at ALL
<bob2> shadeofgrey: like what?
<bob2> gah
<bob2> nevermind then
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you can rewrite them for us in a few months. as you're a writer :)
<robertj> the bsd utils need to go far far away
<Benbis> hp dvd-writer dvd300i
<Jae_> Alrighty. I didn't know the protocol. Some places prefer you get friendly, first.
<robertj> hopefully Tiger will replace them with resource-fork aware versions of utilites
<shadeofgrey> i'd be more than happy to rewrite them if one of you linux aces could just provide me with the rigfht steps
<karlos> shadeofgrey: try looking on the HOW-TO'S  on the ubuntu forum...i've found them most helpful
<bob2> shadeofgrey: paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Benbis> I also tried with a Samsung CD-Master 48e, model SC-148
<Jae_> I guess the easiest thing to do is explain my setup. I've got a Creative Labs SoundBlaster Live! 5.1 PCI-based sound-card that's showing up but not actually... y'know... making any sounds. I've got an nVidia GeForce MX 4000 which is working just fine, but the 3D functionality is slow as ass despite it being a 64MB card (it can't even run simple 3D screen savers).
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: well, start witha howto on copying 7gigs of mp3s from your windows partiton ;)
<Jae_> I've also got a tablet, an AceCat Flair, that I'd like to get working with GIMP.
<Benbis> At this rate, I'll move down to my NAD turntable :)
<bob2> Jae_: a) you need to define "not making any sound"
<bob2> Jae_: b) wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, install the non-free binary-only drivers
<bob2> Jae_: 3) don't know
<ompaul> Benbis,  you could but it might not improve the situation
<ompaul> Benbis, :)
<Benbis> Was afraid you'd say that ;-)
<Jae_> Bob - Well by "not making sound" I mean that it's just... not playing the sounds through to my speakers.
<bob2> Jae_: when you do what?
<shadeofgrey> how do i look at the contents of the file you want bob?
<WW> Hello, world.
<bob2> shadeofgrey: you haven't opened a text file on ubuntu before?
<shadeofgrey> bob:  nope
<WW> Does anyone have Java 1.5 installed and working with firefox?
<shadeofgrey> correction...  once - but that was many hours ago
<Jae_> Use CD Player or the movie player or anything that should put sounds through.
<bob2> shadeofgrey: hit alt-f2.  type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (no quotes). hit enter.
<AlohaWolf> WW you need to tell FireFox where Java is Located
<Jae_> I've got a CD in the player right now and CD Player shows it playing, but I'm getting no sound.
<bob2> Jae_: cd player doesn't count
<bob2> Jae_: movie player may.
<bob2> Jae_: open a terminal and type "lsmod | grep emu10k1"
<ne0genius> hey guys .. i just upgraded to hoary through apt-get and the nvidia drivers i installed i guess need to be reinstalled cause X isn't starting .. anyone can help me
<WW> AlohaWolf: Yup, I know.  But there is an applet that I want to use that works with Java 1.4.  It does not appear to work with 1.5.
<peloy> The Hoary LiveCD is asking for me for a user ID in gdm. What am I supposed to use? Can someone give me a clue?
<shadeofgrey> it opened as read only
<shadeofgrey> okay i see what i need to do
<bob2> shadeofgrey: that's fine
<bob2> shadeofgrey: paste it to #flood
<Jae_> Okay. Got a list.
<kdtresh> can anyone tell me what audit(1108664938.653:0): initialized refers to?
<WW> AlohaWolf: So I'm looking to see if someone else who has 1.5 installed could test it.
<bob2> Jae_: cool
<bob2> Jae_: now "lsof | grep /snd".  does it mention esd?
<bob2> kdtresh: to do with the kernel LSM hooks, aiui
<Jae_> mixer_app 19881        jae   37u   CHR      116,0              6167 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Jae_> mixer_app 19881        jae   38u   CHR     116,32              6760 /dev/snd/controlC1
<Jae_> That's all it shows.
<bob2> try running "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp", does it make a horrible noise?
<kdtresh> on my system?
<kdtresh> it hangs right after that audit
<nix000> anyone can suggest easiest way of getting nvidia latest binaries working in warty ?
<Jae_> Nope. Not a blessed sound.
<bob2> Jae_: have you unmuted the soundcard?
<Jae_> Okay, I should've done this first, but lemme make sure the speakers are plugged in. I did a minimal install the other day while upgrading the processor and might not've plugged 'em back in.
<Jae_> bob - No, how do I do that?
<bob2> Jae_: run the gnome mixer or alsamixer in a terminal
<Jae_> Okay, I have it plugged in. :P
<Jae_> How?
* Jae_ only has SCP/SSH-level experience with Linux. :D
<kdtresh> bob2: what would cause a system to hang at the audit(1108664938.653:0): initialized?
<Jae_> Gag. I talk to too many AOLers. Their infectous use of smilies has... well... infected me.
<shadeofgrey> wow
<shadeofgrey> i crashed the whole system
<Jae_> Good jorb.
<shadeofgrey> just changing themes!
<Jae_> KDE?
<ne0genius> anyone .. nvidia drivers .. hoary?
<shadeofgrey> gnome
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: most of the sources are commented out in the file you pasted
<Jae_> Weird.
<Jae_> nVidia drivers? Install 'em. :D
<Ainvar> ok, I think I am blind or dumb or prolly both!! Where do I find updated source lists for hoary like the list for warty?
<Jae_> http://www.nvidia.com/ <-- Support / Drivers / Download
<bob2> kdtresh: I don't know, I doubt it's related
<HrdwrBoB> Jae_: no
<Jae_> >_> No?
<kdtresh> i'm kinda trying to diagnose what i think might be a hardware problem
<shadeofgrey> tho:  yes.  how do i make the file editable so i can change it?
<bob2> Ainvar: how do you mean? security updates?
<HrdwrBoB> ne0genius: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<kdtresh> trying to find out where the load is failing
<bob2> Jae_: run 'alsamixer' in a terminal.
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<shadeofgrey> i think i actually set the rest of it rightr
<HrdwrBoB> nvidia-glx-config enable
<bob2> kdtresh: run memtest86 overnight
<DaSkreech> Got it installed and setup properly :-)
<DaSkreech> Thanks bob2
<bob2> np
<kdtresh> bob2: i have, there is no problem with memory
<bob2> shadeofgrey: someone has messed that file up
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: well if you want to use gedit, start it with sudo gedit
<shadeofgrey> how can that be?  its never been edited?
<ne0genius> HrdwrBoB: i upgraded to hory thru apt and it broke X .. i figure i would re run nvidia-glx-config .. didn't do the trick
<shadeofgrey> i deleted something out of.. whats it called
<shadeofgrey> would that have done it?
<thoreauputic> synaptic?
<shadeofgrey> correct
<robertj> are there plans for the oo2 database component to make it into hoary?
<shadeofgrey> my list in synaptic is empty
<thoreauputic> yes, that coud have stuffed the file
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: basically synaptic is connected to that list, and fiddling in synaptic with administrator privikeges can break things
<thoreauputic> *privileges
<HrdwrBoB> ne0genius: how is X broken
<shadeofgrey> okay.  how do i create a repository listing?
<shadeofgrey> all i do is hit add and then type the address right?
<kdtresh> bob2: when i try to boot failsafe, it hangs on "using anticipatory io scheduler"
<Jae_> Bob2 - How do I get things to stop saying "[off] "?
<shadeofgrey> it starts with "deb http://"
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: also you areusing hoary, which is a Bad Move (tm) for someone inexperienced
<bob2> kdtresh: ok
<bob2> Jae_: I don't know
<ne0genius> HrdwrBoB: well it won't start .. gnome
<shadeofgrey> sio what do i do ?  reinstall ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> i can have that done in 40 mins
<kdtresh> i'm just trying to boot the warty livecd
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you probably need somone to send you their hoary sources file
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I'm using warty or I'd do that for you
<bob2> no you don't
<Ainvar> shadeofgrey,  I can do that for you
<shadeofgrey> its just easier to reinstall it isnt it
<gcode> So using warty Ubuntu I can't get firefox 1.0 until 2 months from now or something?
<Ainvar> shadeofgrey, gimme an email addy I can send it to for you
<Jae_> Ah.
<Jae_> You hit "m" for "Mute"
<Jae_> :D
<Jae_> man -- it's what's for dinner!
<thoreauputic> ah - shadeofgrey, you could run sudo apt-setup
<rattboi> gcode, how about use the backports repo?
<WW> gcode: You could use the warty backports repository.
<WW> rattboi: :)
<gcode> Is that safe to use and everything? I know nothing about it. I'm primarily a Gentoo user and I'm used to portage.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: that should give you a fresh file
<farruinn> gcode: what's in ff 1.0 that you need?
<Jae_> Still not working. Unmuted everything I've got in alsamixer.
<Jae_> Maybe I gotta quit to apply changes.
<rattboi> gcode, if you're a gentoo guy, aren't you used to bleeding edge?
<gcode> Uh, all the fixes and updates from 1.0. :)
<gcode> right
<rattboi> and in that case, why not use warty?
<gcode> I just wasn't sure how ubuntu handled the latest releases
<farruinn> gcode: hrm, the ff with warty works fine for me...
<gcode> I am using warty
<WW> gcode: To be honest, I used 1.0 from backports for a little while, but there was some weirdness with how it interacted with workspaces, so I went back to 0.9.3.
<shadeofgrey> okay i guess it worked
<gcode> Well there are also major updates to gaim that aren't in ubuntu right now too
<rattboi> oh
<gcode> I just prefer to have the latest features of course
<rattboi> hoary, I meant
<farruinn> gcode: best bet there to build the gaim source yourself and install it in /usr/local
<gcode> hmm
<gcode> ok
<Jae_> bob - still isn't working.
<gcode> I may just end up going back to gentoo. :)
<farruinn> whatever suits  you
<gcode> I just wanted to check out the ubuntu hype ;)
<DaSkreech> Well how about bleeding edge gaim-vv :)
<gcode> the installer was quite nice
<mz2> whoa, tomboy rocks
<Ainvar> yeah the build of haory from the repos is running very nice
<mz2> i never imagined it would be actually useful, but this is reaally cool
<DaSkreech> try Beagle
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: any special reason you are using the development version? you didn't have a warty cd or something?
<DaSkreech> It's just as mind blowing
<mz2> it's not yet in the repos, or is it?
<kdtresh> bob2: any ideas?
<mz2> and it keeps leaking memory for quite a bit
<mz2> beagle, i mean
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's like 6 months old :-)
<mz2> f-spot wouldn't run, though
<mz2> it complains this to me:
<DaSkreech> All Six month old beagle's leak if you put that much pressure on them L)
<mz2> Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libfspot
<mz2> in <0x00053> (wrapper managed-to-native) FSpot.ImageView:f_image_view_new ()
<Ainvar> so is there a list of extra repos for hoary like there was for warty that was listed in the unofficial ubuntu guide?
<Ainvar> or can I just do a replace of warty with hoary in repos that have warty listed in them?
<FR500> hey
<FR500> is there a way to play wma in rythmbox?
<mz2> but is there a debian/ubuntu package of beagle somewhere, then?
<ne0genius> Ainvar: i was wondering the same thing
<Ainvar> hehe
<Ainvar> I guess my question can go along with the question to mr owl on how many licks does it take to get to the middle of a toitsie roll lollipop
<ne0genius> 3
<thoreauputic> FR500: is there a way to play .ogg in win media player ? ;)
<FR500> ok thx
<FR500> so i guess i gotta convert
<shadeofgrey> oh great
<bob2> kdtresh: no
<salti> thoreauputic: can I pm you?
<shadeofgrey> now when i minimize my windowsthey dont show anywhere they just disappear
<thoreauputic> salti: what is your question?
<Jae_> How do I drop to shell from Gnome? I need X shut down.
<FR500> but i'm just worried about sonic stage's capability of converting ogg  so i can use them in my netmd
<kdtresh> ok, thanks for your time
<FR500> Jae: ctrl alt f1?
<ne0genius> is the array 5 cd usable?  topic is showing 4
<salti> I didn't write down the commands that we did earlier and I just wanted to remember what they were.
<FR500> if u want to restart gnome ctrl alt bkspace works
<Jae_> I can give it a shot.
<salti> ahhh!
<nix000> anyone tell me where i can get the kernel config file for hoary ? i am running warty now.
<hawke> is not-being-able-to-switch-vts-out-of-x a new "feature"?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: try right click on panel, "add window list"
<Vjaz> Jae_, If you need to shut down X for more than a second (for which you can press ctrl+alt+backspace like fr500 said), run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<mz2> thoreauputic, yes there is a way to play .ogg in win media player :)
<thoreauputic> mz2: ah, interesting! :)
<Vjaz> I was thinking of saying something funny about Jae_ quitting just after that, but I guess he would've had to quit IRC in any case if he wasn't using it in the console, which is highly unlikely given his question.
<mz2> similarly there is a gst-plugin for wma, isn't there? from 0.8.6 onwards or something (i might be wrong?)
<thoreauputic> mz2: didn't know that - but then I never use windows these days
<shadeofgrey> holy cow batman!  i did it!
<mz2> thoreauputic, well me neither,but i found out about it for a friend who couldn't play a song i sent him :)
<mz2> there's a directplay dll for ogg vorbis
<thoreauputic> mz2: I see :)
<qlo-xael> Can anyone help me create an initrd file for my newly compiled kernel?
<qlo-xael> anyone???
<rubixXx> whats a good burning prog
<bob2> qlo-xael: I already told you how
<bob2> qlo-xael: --initrd to make-kpkg
<FR500> soo mz2, how do i play wma in rythmbox?
<bob2> you probably can't
<bob2> unless the gstreamer ffmpeg stuff can do it
<ions> I just freshly installed ubuntu and started customizing my Gnome panel
<ions> it's now completely frozen
<shadeofgrey> whats the apt-install command for the nvidia drivers?
<ions> restarting X does nothing, the panel freezes right away
<ions> if I do a kill -1 it doesn't even restart
<hawke> shadeofgrey: apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-[processortype] 
<cisei> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<HrdwrBoB> hawke: $(uname -r)
<HrdwrBoB> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<cisei> shadeofgray: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ions> no ideas?
<cisei> shadeofgrey: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bob2> shadeofgrey: wiki.ubtunu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> ions: warty?
<qlo-xael> bob2: how do i "--initrd to make-kpkg"
<ions> yeah
<qlo-xael> what is make-kpkg?
<bob2> haha
<bob2> qlo-xael: if you're building it manually and want an initrd, you need to go read a whole lot of stuff
<bob2> (I don't know how to do it)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bob2> it's really far far far far less hassle to use an Ubuntu kernel or to compile yours monolithically
<qlo-xael> what is compiling monolithically
<FR500> what is a diff file?
<bob2> qlo-xael: compiling (at least) the basic stuff into the kernel instead of as modules
<bob2> like I said a couple of hours ago
<qlo-xael> thats what i've done
<bob2> FR500: a file that describes the differences between two files
<qlo-xael> almost nothing in my kernel is a module
<bob2> qlo-xael: then you don't need an initrd
<membreya> what's the easiest way (apart from remote computers) to test my sambafs?
<qlo-xael> but for some reason, its still trying to load those modules
<qlo-xael> and thats where i'm getting an error
<rubixXx> whats a good, easy-to-use burning prog
<farruinn> nautilus?
<hawke> HAM
<hawke> rubixXx: k3b
<nhudson> does anyone have a good way of mounting an ipod and be able to write to it?
<rubixXx> hawke): does it actualy work?
<nhudson> I can mount the ipod but I cant write to it
<hawke> rubixXx: Like hooked on phonics, it works for me.
<bob2> rubixXx: aiui, you need something like gtkpod to do that
<scoon> nhudson, /dev/sda2       /media/iPod             vfat            noauto,users,exec,dev,suid      0       0
<scoon> nhudson, i have a second gen firewire ipod and that seems to work for me
<scoon> and has since i got it
<DaSkreech> Does Ubuntu have any known issues with Some USB keys?
<rubixXx> yep
<rubixXx> mine was messed
<nhudson> scoon: hmm for some reason I thought the iPods were hfs only
<rubixXx> try a ps/2 adapter if ya got 1 and it should work fine
<scoon> nhudson, no.  you can make a vfat one hfs and an hfs one vfat
<sigglet> http://pag.lcs.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<scoon> nhudson, even apple has scripts to convert between the 2 types
<nhudson> scoon: so I can get this from Apple then?
<sigglet> scoon: read that url I pasted above
<DaSkreech> a PS2 adapter for a USB memory stick?
<hawke> DaSkreech: good call, I was wondering the same.
<scoon> thanks sigglet but my ipod works just fine.  maybe nhudson would want to take a peek at that.
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking thats not the reason your Memory stick was messed up :-)
<nhudson> scoon: sigglet: thanks that looks to be what I needed
<FR500> how do i install deb files? i have been spoiled by apt-get
<jdub> FR500: dpkg -i <file>
<farruinn> dpkg -i [file] .deb
<scoon> FR500, you may be better served opening up a terminal and doing a quick man dpkg
<qlo-xael> bob2: can you tell me what make-kpkg is and how to use it?
<qlo-xael> bob2: does it take the place of make? make install??
<bob2> qlo-xael: it's a tool for buliding Debian/Ubuntu kernel packages
<bob2> it takes the place of both of them for kernel compiles
<farruinn> qlo-xael: I think there's a howto or something at www.debian.org/doc
<qlo-xael> what about make modules_install
<bob2> and that
<qlo-xael> do i not need that either?
<bob2> if you want an initrd, yes
<farruinn> I know that there is at least a quick overview of the "debian/ubuntu" way at the end of the install manual
<fsc> is the nuvola theme new in hoary? i don't remember seeing it before and i noticed on my update that gnome-theme-extras was updated.  looks great
* Dreamer3 loves the debian/ubuntu way, whatever that is
<FR500> why is that i can't install an mplayer with a gui, synaptic tells me it can't find some deps
<FR500> i added all the repos in the unofficial faq
<Dreamer3> FR500: dunno, i think that's mentioned in the ubuntu guide though
<MMA[Cory] > Anyone home?
<SiRrUs> good evening fellows
<FR500> no,  only the mozilla plugins
<bestadvocate> anyone elses lush theme foobared?
<qlo-xael> so, in order to compile a kernel with make-kpkg, all i need to do is put a working .config file in /usr/src/linux and type make-kpkg --initrd
<bob2> FR500: doesn't work on warty, unfortunately
<MMA[Cory] > Can anyone tell me where the ".Xdefaults" file is?
<qlo-xael> am i way off here?
<FR500> but it's only matter of dependencies i think, it lacks libarts and something else, nothing more
<farruinn> MMA[Cory] : locate .Xdefaults
<MMA[Cory] > Ill try again
<thoreauputic> salti: sorry - dialup disconnect :(
<casimir> so with make-kpkg I can make a custom kernel, is there a way that I can make my nvidia drivers work with it?
<salti> thoreauputic: no problem!
<MMA[Cory] > "warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory"
<casimir> I haven't made the nvidia drivers with .deb files before
<DaSkreech> Ok another question does apt-get keep a log of the messages?
<DaSkreech> and obviously where they are :-)
<farruinn> MMA[Cory] : I think you need to run 'sudo updatedb'
<MMA[Cory] > ahh
<farruinn> DaSkreech: messages?
<MMA[Cory] > Farruinn: same warning
<DaSkreech> farruinn: Well I just installed spamassassin and I wanted to get a list of the packages it said it needed to install to satisfy deps
<farruinn> DaSkreech: apt-cache show spamassasin
<farruinn> that will list dependencies
<farruinn> as well as other info
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<salti> thoreauputic: by the way, thanks again for the help!
<thoreauputic> salti: no problem :)
<MMA[Cory] > Im lookin for the .Xdefaults file to install a mouse theme.
<qlo-xael> so, in order to compile a kernel with make-kpkg, all i need to do is put a working .config file in /usr/src/linux and type make-kpkg --initrd
<SiRrUs> qlo-xael why do you want to compile a kernel
<qlo-xael> oh no here we go again
<qlo-xael> thats how i do it
<qlo-xael> all my previous linux experience is in slackware
<qlo-xael> i'mnot familiar with make-kpkg
<qlo-xael> i would just like some help with that to make sure i'm doing everything right
<SiRrUs> sorry i asked
<membreya> has anyone here gotten mplayer to work on an amd64 system??
<qlo-xael> ubuntu doesnt come with make-kpkg
<qlo-xael> please dont be offended, i just want to stem off any argument as to why i shouldnt compile my own kernel
<qlo-xael> and go straight for the help i'm looking for
<SiRrUs> qlo-xael iasked you a simple question wasnt planning on arguing. It seems your a bit defensive. But good luck
<farruinn> you might ask on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<qlo-xael> sirius, i am defensive, bob2 has made me this way with, i'm very glad you werent going to argue with me
<TongMaster> Has anyone seen a situation where Warty won't auto-mount any CD's put into a particular model of CD-RW? (Note: these CD's mount in Warty on machine with different IDE cdroms)
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: there are docs on debian.org about compiling a kernel with kpkg
<thoreauputic> and it is available in ubuntu repos - you might need univers
<thoreauputic> *universe
<bob2> er, how did I make you defensive?
<Amaranth> osnews had a guide to compiling a 2.4 kernel with debian
<bob2> afaict you have no reason to be building a kernel, so I advised you to not and save everyone a huge amount of hassle
<Amaranth> you can adapt it to 2.6 if you know what to ignore
<bob2> then you insisted so I explained how to do it anyway
* SiRrUs thinks bob2 is one of the most helpfull guys in here
<qlo-xael> u wanted to argue about whether it was worth my time to compile a kernel, bob2
<qlo-xael> which is fine, i just dont have time for that
<bob2> no I didn't
* DaSkreech was considering if he had emplyed extra fingers to type so much
<bob2> I was just pointing out that you had no reason
<qlo-xael> why?
<bob2> and that if you'd use an ubuntu kernel, you'd be done and down at the pub by now
<stuNNed> heh
<bob2> hm
<stuNNed> bob2: how much ac patches make it into ubuntuoolios kernelz?
<bob2> speaking of which, it's lunch o'clock
<casimir> ubuntu has pretty good wireless support, he might be at the pub right now
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: actually kernel-package is in main
<bob2> qlo-xael: good luck, yes "make-kpkg --initd" with the ubuntu .config in an ubuntu kernel source should work
<Codyman> hello
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: apt-cache policy kernel-package ; apt-cache show kernel-package
<qlo-xael> its just that the whole reason i am compiling my own kernel is so it is configured for my system, if i download preconfigured kernels, this is not moving in the direction i want
<casimir> is there a way I can prevent agpgart from loading
<Codyman> i am new to ubuntu... i installed it but it refuses to launch gnome because it is detecting my integrated video card and not my ATI one.. so i have pico'ed the xorg.conf file and see that it is finding my intel chipset, but how do i reset it to find my PCI ATI card?
<bob2> qlo-xael: yes, but "configuring it for your system" is no gain
<bob2> stuNNed: whatever fabio decides is needed to fix bugs/add features
<delltony> hi anyone here use winetools by chance reason i ask in the base setup do you have to install internet explore 6 and if so have you been able to successfully do this cause with me it freezes at around 44 percent
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: so don't worry about justifying yourself - just apt-get kernel-package and go for it
<bob2> qlo-xael: anyway, install kernel-packageand run the command I said earlier
<qlo-xael> but honestly, thanks so much for your help
<qlo-xael> ubuntu drove me nuts when i first got it
<qlo-xael> its growing on me
<qlo-xael> ubuntu just wants to be in X so bad
<qlo-xael> hehe
<membreya> ubuntu is awesome for me ..got tv out working, tv tuner...all the hardware I need...just got to get around to all the divx'ing ;)
<qlo-xael> thats why i'm putting it on my desktop next
<Codyman> how can i reset my xorg.conf file since it is corrupt
<thoreauputic> different language from slack - but equally tweakable if you want it
<stuNNed> membreya: how'd you get tvout working? :P
<membreya> stuNNed: ...editing my xorg.conf :D
<stuNNed> membreya: ouch :(
<qlo-xael> thoreauputic: thats good to hear, i was worried ubuntu was resistant to tweaking
<membreya> very easy to do stuNNed :)
<membreya> want it ?
<stuNNed> membreya: shouldn't really have to do that, was it hard or can you put something up somewhere? sure!
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: well, gnome is a bit resistant to tweaking ;)
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: but with your slack experience, you'll find stuff :)
<sn0wman> Hi.  Is Hoary stable enough for everyday use yet?
<qlo-xael> coolness
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: install build-essential and the dev x packages and checkinstall ::)
<thoreauputic> if you haven't already
<farruinn> sn0wman: I think that depends on your level of tolerance
<MMA[Cory] > sn0wman: not from what Ive read, but Im still a n00b. ;)
<sn0wman> farruinn, do things still crash. (I tried it a while ago, and the stability was aweful)
<qlo-xael> thoreauputic: already got build-essential, but for the rest: apt-get install devx? apt-get install checkinstall
<qlo-xael> "
<qlo-xael> ?
<Codyman> i just installed ubuntu.. how do i set a root password
<farruinn> sn0wman: no idea, it think it's a unique experience for everyone, and besides, I'm not running hoary atm
<thoreauputic> x-window-system-dev and checkinstall
<qlo-xael> thanks so much
<invisible_jim> anyone know if warnings and errors (or the entire session) are logged during a kernel compile? - and where to find them :)
<Amaranth> Codyman: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<farruinn> Codyman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo is your friend :)
<farruinn> haha
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: apt-cache show x-window-system-dev for the summary
<Codyman> mind readers!
<Amaranth> We _really_ need a bot to spit things like that out.
<farruinn> I had one around
<farruinn> but then I reformatted my drive
<matt_1> how do I choose my network card during the install, if the auto detection fails?
<Amaranth> I had one that may or may not still be on my server. If not I could recreate it in about 20 minutes.
<matt_1> it says to 'go back to the network hardware detection step', but then the autodetect just fails again
* Amaranth starts
<sounix> hola
<invisible_jim> anyone had problems compiling ide.ko (in 2.6.8.1)?
<farruinn> Amaranth: that'd be cool because I'm usually not online 24/7
<qlo-xael> ok, well thanks for the help, i have to get offline so i can get on with my laptop
<qlo-xael> thanks
<stuNNed> will be an ubuntu hoary array 5?
<stuNNed> will/will there
<SiRrUs> stuNNed there is
<SiRrUs> i am running it
<stuNNed> array 5 already??
<stuNNed> SiRrUs
<stuNNed> ?
<SiRrUs> came out wed
<stuNNed> whoa thansk
<stuNNed> thanks, SiRrUs you have url?
<SiRrUs> :)
<membreya> currently running gcc 3.3.5 but I'm getting ICE's...how do I upgrade to 3.4? :( tried synaptic but it still report 3.3.5
<Vjaz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-5/
<stuNNed> Vjaz: thanks!
<Vjaz> That should be updated in the topic, by the way.
<Vjaz> It's just 4->5
<SiRrUs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<SiRrUs> there you go
<delltony> when will ubuntu be taking orders for hoary cds?
<britt_radiofree> so, typeahead in epiphany hasn't worked for me forever ... can anyone confirm having or not having this problem?
<calamari> anyone happen to know if it might mess up the conducting pad if I were to take off my heatsink (intel p4 stock)?
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: lots of firefox devotees here I suspect ;)
<calamari> britt_radiofree: the folks in #kde are friendly and helpful. check 'em out
<thoreauputic> calamari: er - epiphany is a gnome browser
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, surely someone uses ephy! :)
<britt_radiofree> calamari, huh?
<calamari> ok
<britt_radiofree> calamari, the base gnome browser
<calamari> anyone have an idea on that heatsink question? :)
<calamari> thats what's mainly on my mind right now :)
<SiRrUs> calamari sorry
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: I used to use galeon until Havoc and co took it out of gnome, effectively - so I'm a little biased against epiphany ;)
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: although it's a nice browser - I'm not trying to start a holy war ;-)
<matt_1> i imagine you would impair the heat transfer if you took the heatsink off and put it back on, but to what degree i couldn't say
<calamari> matt_l: oic.. thanks
<hawke> calamari: He is correct
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, yeah, there are obviously pros and cons to both ephy and ff, which have been discussed ad hom. :)
<hawke> calamari: If you did that, it would be wise to put some thermal grease on.
<hawke> calamari: (after removing any remaining pad)
<calamari> it's weird.. just built this system, turn it on and I get nothing (except fans blowing).. no heat from the cpu heatsink, no beeps.. reset and power switches work.  that's about it
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: the lack of configurability in epiph drives me nuts
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, what does ff allow you to configure that ephy doesnt?
<hams> how do i add a hostname/ip association?
* sigpi222 grrs at samba/swat/xp and this damn printer.
<Codyman> whats the hotkey to cycle resolutions again?
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: if youu know a command to make it open tabs without popping in my face, I'm all ears
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: with galeon you did galeon --no-raise -n
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, don't get me wrong, when developing web apps I use ff for the extensions, but i personally prefer ephy for general browsing
<thoreauputic> great for clicking links in mail and rss readers
<britt_radiofree> i don't understand 'tabs popping in your face' ... what exactly is popping up?
<matt_1> calamari: i have no idea about your experience, but putting any cables in backwards often stops the computer from POSTing even
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: as I said, it's nice enough  - but  a lot of galeon's options are missing
<hams> where can i download hoary?
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: I like to open stuff from other apps in the bckground: afaik you can't do it with epiphany
<calamari> matt_l: everything is keyed on this motherboard.. quite nice actually :)  I think I will pull off the usb connections I wired just in case tho
<sigpi222> calamari: make sure you dont have a ground-out somewhere too
<sigpi222> calamari: something touching that shouldnt be.
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: I have to shunt the browser to another workspace to avoid it covering what I'm reading when it loads
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, you mean you click 'open link in new window'?
<calamari> matt_1, hawke, sigpi222: thanks for your help, even though this is pretty offtopic, I appreciate it :)
<matt_1> np, good luck
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: no, for example if I click an URL in an email. it pops up regardless of what options I enter (new tab or whatever)
<hawke> calamari: Ooh, good point on the cables...
<hawke> calamari: IDE particularly does that
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, well that's a metacity thing
<hawke> calamari: Also, try disconnecting all drives
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, the fix is in, but everyone has to fix their apps, which hasn't been completed yet so it's not going to make 2.10
<britt_radiofree> probably 2.12 though
<calamari> hawke: I don't actually have any drives plugged in right now .. hehe
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: no it isn't - with galeon you could do galeon --no-raise -n
<hawke> calamari: I've seen where particular CD drives and hard drives didn't like to be t....nevermind then. :-)
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: you could specify that in gconf or whatever
<britt_radiofree> thoreauputic, that might have been a temp fix in galeon, but the proper solution is desktop-wide w/ metacity
<britt_radiofree> it's not just a browser thing, for example gaim chats popping up and stealing focus while i'm typing an email
<Codyman> xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11 right?  cause its it unusual that i don't have one...
<aroman> what is the best way to upgrade firefox 0.9.3 to 1.0?
<matt_1> maybe the motherboard manual will tell you what it means when the computer doesn't POST
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: you see my irritation though? Gnome needs to have a *few* configurable options that don't require workarounds
<sigpi222> aroman: apt-get
<matt_1> the only other thing I can think of is that the RAM isn't pushed in all the way
<farruinn> Codyman: you have hoary?
<Codyman> yes
<aroman> sigpi222, well, it's not in the apt-get repository... 0.9.3 is the latest
<Mr_Milenko> anybody here care to help me setup ident2 >_<
<hawke> metacity needs to have clicking in the window body not bring it to the front when focus-follows-mouse is on. :-)
<Mr_Milenko> i cant get it to work for the life of me
<farruinn> Codyman: and X is installed and configured?
<sigpi222> aroman: you apt-get update?
<Codyman> yes i'm using xchat right now in gnome
<britt_radiofree> hawke, it used ot be that way ... lots of people complained and it eventually got changed
<aroman> sigpi222, I think so.. hmm let me do it again
<farruinn> aroman: ff 1.0 is in hoary
<britt_radiofree> it used to be only alt-click body would bring to front i believe, but i'm not positive
<hawke> BrianAnthony: Hmm...what's the point of ffm if clicking a window brings it to the front anyway?
<hawke> er
<hawke> britt_radiofree: rather
<aroman> farruinn, ah
<hams> what's the site for downloading hoary?
<sigpi222> aroman: synaptic has 1.0-2 for me..
<aroman> well ok, I ask you ppl... how stable is hoary at the current stage?
<britt_radiofree> hawke, yeah it can be annoying ... hopefully you already have the widget in the background app focused :)
<farruinn> hams: just s/warty/hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<calamari> hmm.. maybe I should pull the ram out and try it then.. should at least beep or something, right?
<hawke> britt_radiofree: exactly.  Completely defeats the usefulness of ffm.  Only thing that's keeping me with sawfish instead of metacity.
<matt_1> good question
<hams> farruin: i want to get the install cd, to install onto an external drive
<farruinn> hams: /topic
<britt_radiofree> hawke, file a bugreport and bitch and moan! :) I'd post to it as well
<farruinn> although I think it needs to be updatead, array 5 is out
<matt_1> i never had problems and never learned any of this in a structured way, so i'm just not very experienced with POSTing or motherboard problems
<hawke> britt_radiofree: I would, if I didn't hate bugzilla. :-)
<aroman> hams, hoary is not a full distro, like warty. It is just a bunch of debs... which are newer than warty debs
* hawke prepares to brave the horror that is bugzilla anyway.
<thoreauputic> britt_radiofree: heh - actually I use fluxbox a lot because it obeys my changes- changing gnome has become awkward. i know the reasons - i just find some things illogical
<aroman> hams, like debian sid
<hams> aroman, so there's no test install cd?
<stuNNed> hawke: lol
<farruinn> hams: there is a link in the topic
<hams> it's not in the faq
<farruinn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4
<farruinn> just change that 4 to a 5
<ions> have any of you had trouble with gnome-panel applets completely freezing gnome in Warty?
<thoreauputic> ions: yes
<sigpi222> ions: my application bar, like the start menu, has disappeared.
<ions> how did you fix it
<ions> ?
<hams> thanks
<ions> this is a completely fresh install and gnome-panel is now unusable
<thoreauputic> ions: try killall gnome-panel
<ions> lasted all of 5 minutes
<thoreauputic> it regenerates
<ions> did that
<aroman> is there a list with the current packages in hoary?
<ions> I also did a kill -1
<ions> it regenerates into it's previous useless form
<thoreauputic> oh dear
<farruinn> aroman: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ might be what you're looking for
<thoreauputic> ions: hmm - well a bit drastic but you can try /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then try re-running from console
<ions> I think cause the install is fresh it'll actually be faster to reinstall than fix
<aroman> farruinn, thanks
<sigpi222> i cant figure out what i've got set wrong w/ samba as to why my xp box wont see shares..
<aroman> yuck... how come there's no mono-1.1 series in hoary? :S
<membreya> had u added the samba user sigpi222 ?
<invisible_jim> anyone know if i -need- to include ide and ext3 modules into a initrd.img in order to boot the corresponding kernel on an ide hdd with ext3 fs? or is there another way round?
<hams> if i attach a external firewire hdd, how do i see if it was detected?
<matt_1> does anybody know how much disk space the warty base install takes?
<membreya> hams: dmesg
<hams> membreya, are those just boot messages?
<thoreauputic> matt_1: I think bob2 was saying 200MB for the base
<invisible_jim> matt_1: with a 'custom' install (no X, very much just the base OS) it took 200-300mb for me.
<bob2> the default is 1.8GB, tho
<membreya> hams: yup
<hams> membreya, can firewire devices be "hotplugged" ?
<bob2> yes
<matt_1> hmm- i don't even remember choosing an installation type. so i guess i'll see if I run out of space during the install...
<hams> how can i see if it was detected?
<bob2> hams: tail -f /var/log/messages
<bob2> matt_1: if you didn't do some magic at the beginning, you'll get the default 1.8GB install
<hams> bob2, nothin... can i force bus scan?
<matt_1> ok
<bob2> hams: that won't help
<stuNNed> bob2: whoa, that was a quick lunch :P
<bob2> does "dmesg" say anything at the bottom about it?
<hams> bob2, it didn't have it turned on at boot
<aroman> question: what happens if I try to install packages made FOR Debian under ubuntu?
<farruinn> aroman: you run the risk of breaking your system
<aroman> farruinn, okie...
<invisible_jim> is there any way to boot a kernel on an ide, ext3 disk without having the relevant ide and ext3 modules within a corresponding initrd.img?
<hams> ok, does anyone know how to prevent the 'md' driver from scan my RAID array? can i disable it?
<bob2> hams: physically plugging and unplugging might work
<bob2> invisible_jim: why don't you just use an ubuntu kernel?
<bob2> aroman: why do you want to?
<hams> bob2, ok, the /var/log/messages indicates it found something, is it now undeer /dev/ as???
* Dreamer3 thinks he just asked a girl out on a date and thinks she said yes
<invisible_jim> bob2: im wanting to build from the ubuntu source because i need to add netfilter support and make some optimisations.
<aroman> bob2, mono 1.1.4 but nm now.. compiling manually
<bob2> invisible_jim: the ubuntu kernels include all mainline netfilter modules
<bob2> and are "optimised" in whatever way you mean
<bob2> but meh
<bob2> use the ubuntu config and source and patch if you insist
<hams> does Warty support reading MacOS Extended partition types?
<Codyman> what card should I selelect (vesa, vga, etc) for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for my PCI ATI 9200
<bob2> hams: yes
<bob2> hams: it may be under /dev
<bob2> hams: what sort of device is it?
<bob2> Codyman: radeon
<hams> bob2, what is the type string for that?
<invisible_jim> bob2: so ill need to just load the modules as i need them, i meant optimised as in removing support for hardware that i dont have and configuring proccessor optimisations
<farruinn> hams: you'll probably have to 'modprobe hfsplus' before you can mount it
<bob2> invisible_jim: well, no support is included for things youdon't use in the ubuntu ones, anyway.  and they're optimised for specific cpus.
<invisible_jim> bob2: im using linux-source from the ubuntu apt url, 2.6.8.1 -- same as my current kernel
<bob2> invisible_jim: but if you realy think it will help, at least start with the ubuntu kernel source and config and change only thing things you care about
<bob2> invisible_jim: custom compiling a kernel with modular IDE is kinda silly, tho
<farruinn> hams: or just 'sudo echo hfsplus >> /etc/modules'
<Codyman> bob2: ok.. how can i find what the video card's identifier is?
<bob2> Codyman: are you on i386?
<Codyman> yes
<bob2> then leave it blank
<hams> if the drive has multiple partitions, do i need to mount each one or what happens if i just mount /dev/sdd ?
<invisible_jim> bob2: i know, but the kernel fails to boot, i get: Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)
<invisible_jim> bob2: thats with all ide stuff and ext3 code compiled in the kernel.
<snowblink> invisible_jim: ext3 needs initrd I believe
<bob2> hams: you need to mount each one
<bob2> stuNNed: no, it doesn't
<bob2> er, snowblink
<bob2> invisible_jim: well, you forgot something in there.  go and again, carefully.
<bob2> (dn't mean to be harsh, but it's extremely unlikely to be anything other than a config error)
<snowblink> bob2: if you have ext3 as a module you need to?
<invisible_jim> snowblink: that would be fine, ive been going down that route so far. but i hit a brick wall when ide.ko and ide-mod.ko fail to compile (in order for me to add them to initrd.img)
<hams> bob2, i tried this: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdd2 /mnt and it seems to mount, but if cd /mnt it says permission denied
<bob2> snowblink: right
<bob2> snowblink: but invisible_jim is buliding it in
<snowblink> bob2: got ya
<farruinn> hams: you might want to add a line to your /etc/fstab with the users option
<bob2> hams: you probably need "-p umask=002"
<bob2> er, -o
<Amaranth> farruinn: I finished the bot. :)
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  For a few days now in hoary I've been having a problem with HAL.  When I boot up it takes a minute or two after getting into GNOME for HAL to see all my devices.  (For example, Device Manager's list grows slowly and NetworkManager doesn't see my card for a while.)
<bob2> heh, I'd just be glad networkmanager isn't randomly crashing on you ;)
<farruinn> Amaranth: cool, what's its nick?
<Amaranth> hang on
<ficusplanet> bob2: Yeah, I do love NetworkManager.  It has made life very easy and has been perfectly stable for me.
<bob2> hm, cool
* sigpi222 kicks samba.
<hams> faruinn, ok that did it! :) but hfsplus still doesn't seem to let me read MacOS Extended ...
<Amaranth> farruinn: That one. :)
<bob2> hams: isn't "macos extended" the partition table type?
<farruinn> huh, something about the name gave it away :D
<SiRrUs> Amaranth what does it do?
<invisible_jim> bob2: on my first tries i made sure to build in ide, ide-mod, piix, ide-core, ide-generic, ide-disk and ext3 -- and i get 'Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,1)' -- i know i must be missing something, but after my 7th try ill be damned if i know what.
<sigpi222> Amaranth:  you sure thats a bot? ;)
<bob2> invisible_jim: well, I don't know your hardware, so I can't guess
<hams> bob2, what i use macos extended in the /etc/fstab?
<bob2> hams: ?
<Amaranth> farruinn: "+tell foo about something" will PM the user about message, "+something" will tell the channel, "+learn something is some info" will make the bot learn an entry
<bob2> I think you're a bit confused about what you're trying to do
<invisible_jim> bob2: thanks for your help, youve cleared some stuff up for me.
<bob2> you don't mount disks, you mount partitions
<bob2> invisible_jim: just have to keep going over it until it jumps out at you
<Bandit> hmmm Amaranth is it a smart one
<hams> bob2, for the mount command what type do i use?
<Amaranth> farruinn: Perhaps you could stuff it full of common things?
<g> ia getting this message dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bob2> hams: hfsplus
<g> and i do not know how to solve it
<bob2> hams: I guess
<bob2> hams: the line you ave before should work
<bob2> g: did you run that command?
<g> it is my second day with unbutu
<g> yes
<g> yes
<hams> bob2, hmm... doesn't seem to work. it mounts, but not as the correct file system type
<Bandit> Bandit> ubuntu
<Bandit> <Q> Bandit "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<Bandit> now theres a smart bot ;)
<bob2> hams: I don't know what that means
<bronson> "ulimit -n" shows 1024 maximum open FDs for processes on my system.
<Amaranth> Bandit: Just a simple info bot. Only about 150 lines of code.
<bronson> Anyone know how to boost that?
<bronson> (not for root; for regular users?)
<hams> bob2, i macos extended disk can mount as a plain old HFS type disk which has a single file that tells you the drive was mounted as HFS,
<bronson> ulimit -n 50000 works fine for root.
<bob2> bronson: /etc/security/limits.conf
<bob2> hams: is "macos extended" a filesystem or partition type?
<hams> that's what i'm getting.
<bob2> hams: is it the same as HFS+?
<bronson> bob2: thanks.
<hams> bob2, i dunno... can't remember
<farruinn> I'm pretty sure it is
<farruinn> macos extended = hfs+
<Amaranth> farruinn: Chaning something real quick with the bot, it'll brb.
<bob2> ok
<bronson> bob2: do I need to reboot?
<stuNNed> thoreauputic: use galeon here, back again! :D
<stuNNed> thoreauputic: eh, a little late, sorry
<farruinn> hams: this hfs+ partition doesn't have OS X on it does it?
<Underlord> i have ubuntu installed on my x86 box which has 2 usb 1.10 root hubs (each with 2 ports) and one root usb 2.0 hub (which also includes a 1.10 for compat), if i connect a usb mass storage device when i first turn on the pc it mounts fine off /dev/sda1 and everything is wonderfull, often i can reconnect the device again, but after the pc's been on for a while and the mass storage device has been used before it seems to sto
<Underlord> p functioning all together, regardless of which hub i connect the device to, it appears ubuntu's kernel has stopped taking notice and isnt linking /dev/sd?? to the usb device anymore, what could be the problem/
<Underlord> sorry for long message
<hams> farruin, not a system install, but it was created under osx
<Amaranth> +test3
<Amaranth> bleh
<bronson> Underlord: what do your kernel messages say when you plug/unplug?
<farruinn> hams: what's happened to me is every file I touch in linux has its owner:group changed to numbers which has to be fixed if you want to use the partition with OS X
<bob2> bronson: don't think so
<bob2> bronson: logging out and in again should be enough
<Amaranth> +test3
<UbuntuBot> test3 is w00t!
<bronson> Hm.  Must be something else setting it on my system then...  I can't get it to take hold.
<Amaranth> all fixed
<Amaranth> farruinn: Have fun. :)
<farruinn> :D
<Underlord> bronson, kernel messages? how do i find out?
<bob2> erk
<Amaranth> farruinn: Try +tell again.
<bob2> please make sure that bot won't flood the channel
<bronson> Underlord: look at /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages.
<Amaranth> bob2: I have a +ban command.
<Amaranth> bob2: Want access to it?
<bob2> Amaranth: what does that do?
<farruinn> +tell farruinn test3
<Amaranth> bob2: Makes the bot ignore that a user. +ban farruinn, for example
<bob2> ah
<Amaranth> farruinn: +tell farruinn about test3
<bob2> hm, that might be handy
<bronson> Underlord: or run dmesg.  Running tail -f on those /var files and then plugging might help too.
<Amaranth> bob2: I figured it would be good for telling people about root and networkmanager and such.
<Underlord> bronson, nothing reported from syslog, i slas try the other...
<Amaranth> farruinn: that ubuntu guide one is going to come out funny
<bronson> Means the kernel didn't see it.
<bronson> Underlord: you might want to run usbview too.  It can be handy.
<hams> farruinn: ok it worked. is /etc/fstab only read at boot?
<Amaranth> farruinn: No it won't, I'm stupid. :P
<Underlord> i tried, seems ubuntu doesnt include usbview
<bronson> Underlord: apt-cache search usbview
<bronson> Sure it doesn.
<farruinn> hams: there's an option used with mount I think that remounts stuff in fstab, but I don't remember what it is
<hawke> what is usbview?
<bronson> hawke: run it and see.  :)
<bronson> Just shows attached usb devices.
<Underlord> ahh, ill install...
<hawke> bronson: similar to lsusb?
<bronson> hawke: in GTK.
<hawke> bronson: ah, thx.
<hams> ok, how can i remove or disable the 'md' driver/module from running on boot?
<bronson> hams: delete it.  works for me.  ;)
<Underlord> grrr, my gnome installation is screwed up
<bronson> I don't know the correct way of doing it...
<hams> bronson, it's not in /etc/modules it's built into the kernel
<bronson> hams: oh.  you get to rebuild the kernel then.
<Codyman> does ubuntu hoary support NTFS partitions (reading)?
<bronson> hams: you mean /lib/modules ?
<thoreauputic> Codyman: reading, yes
<Codyman> thoreau: how can i enable it
<hams> bronson, no.. but i don't really want to remove it, just turn it off.
<thoreauputic> Ihvae this in /etc/fstab , Codyman
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /mnt/winXP      ntfs    noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=peter,gid=peter
<thoreauputic>  0 0
<Codyman> gracias
<thoreauputic> peter being my user name
<hawke> hams: I don't think there is a way
<thoreauputic> yocan use uid numbers instead I guess
<hawke> thoreauputic: you can
<hams> hawke, that's crazy... no config or control file?
<farruinn> hams: maybe in the initrd
<hawke> hams: /etc/raidtab, maybe...
<hawke> hams: But the autodetect just happens, as far as I know
<hawke> hams: the bit of googling i've done has turned up nothing.
<bronson> hams: why do you want to turn it off?
<hams> bronson, cuz i don't want it to mess with the array, it's my windows install
<hams> farruinn, the initrd has a control file?
<farruinn> no, but there is a file in the image called loadmodules
<hams> farruinn, is there a way to see what is in it?
<hawke> hams: Look around in /usr/share/initrd-tools
<hawke> hams: assuming you use mkinitrd to make your initrd
<farruinn> yeah, but it's rather complex, this is an example: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=42546&postcount=14
<farruinn> that of course doesn't outline exactly what you want, but it gives you a sort of broad picture
<W3BMAST3R101> Yo. In ubuntu do you have to update config files manually or are they automatic?
<W3BMAST3R101> **err or do they automatically update?
<bob2> depends what you want to do
<W3BMAST3R101> what choices are there?
<hams> i get an error from mount, no device /dev/loop#
<bob2> hams: modprobe loop
<bob2> W3BMAST3R101: what are you asking?
<bob2> do you mean "Does Ubuntu use GUI tools to configure every possible program?"?
<W3BMAST3R101> bob2: if you upgrade your system to the latest and greatest ubuntu does it also upgrade your config files
<bob2> yes, it does
<hams> bob2, thanks.
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<W3BMAST3R101> *joy*
<hams> hmm... no 'md' in the loadmodules file.
<da_bon_bon> wazup ?
<W3BMAST3R101> and the second question is. Is it possible to compile open source programs by source code?
<W3BMAST3R101> or is ubuntu binary?
<OrangeSlice> whoa
<da_bon_bon> W3BMAST3R101: yes, possible
<farruinn> this is a gnu/linux distro we're talking about...
<bob2> W3BMAST3R101: possible but usually pointless
<bob2> hams: why do you want to stop it?
<W3BMAST3R101> well i have been wondering when the 64 bit processors become mainstream will ubuntu still support the 32 bit architecture?
<bob2> of course
<W3BMAST3R101> or would the older platforms be forced to go to source based distros?
<bob2> that would be pointless even in the medium-term
<hams> bob2, i don't want it to mess with the RAID array, and two it doesn't seem to read it correctly anyways.
<bob2> and "source-based distros" don't support more architectures than binary ones
<bob2> debian and netbsd are both binary and the most portable unices in the world, afaik
<W3BMAST3R101> hmm... I may look into ubuntu. Thanks for the help Bob.
<Arion> How many people in here are in the US (more specifically, Central or North)?
<OrangeSlice> aww, west coast doesn't count :(
<Arion> Well, or west :
<Arion> Fogot to add that in :
<Arion> :P
<Arion> Nah, for real though...
<Arion> A friend of mine got a pretty good idea to kill two birds with one stone...
<OrangeSlice> for what purposes are this demographic being used :p
<Arion> Well two reasons...
<Arion> 1.) To help distribute Linux
<Arion> 2.) Money (the underlying factor of everything)
<Arion> 3.) Something I just realized, to help save the schools (seeing as how most of them can't help themselves)
<OrangeSlice> yes, we should raise our children on linux.
<Arion> Anyway, I'm working on gettings things started in Florida, the guy that thought it up already has a meeting with the tech committee in Alabama.
<OrangeSlice> nice
<Arion> Thanks
<Tomcat_> I think we should raise children on the most important... so it's Windows, Linux, Mac. :o
<Arion> Lol
<OrangeSlice> I never got my ShipIt cd's, but I had planned to talk to some people about switching :(
<Arion> That may be true...
<Arion> But in my home state, Alabama, the schools are going broke because noone wants to fund them
<OrangeSlice> and MS wants millions of dollars :p
<Arion> So, thereforeThe following error has occurred:
<Arion> Exactly
<Tomcat_> Oi.
<Tomcat_> Different here in Germany...
<OrangeSlice> free software is beautiful
<Arion> Eh, blasted Trillian (can't wait to get rid of Windows)
<Arion> And Linux is Open Source
<Tomcat_> The schools do have not enough money... but Microsoft gives their OS out for free almost for universities and schools.
<Arion> Heh
<Arion> Didn't know that...
<Tomcat_> Because they are being threatened badly by Linux here...
<OrangeSlice> yes they are
<Arion> Yes
<Tomcat_> Many schools, cities, businesses use it...
<Arion> And hopefully we'll be able to finish them off :)
<Tomcat_> And especially universities... my uni practically runs on open source...
<OrangeSlice> SuSE and Mandrake are both owned and primarily developed in germany, I think.
<Arion> Anyway, I'll be back in a few...gotta change a few things
<Tomcat_> Although all students can get nearly everything by MS (except Office) for free, with valid keys.
<Tomcat_> OrangeSlice: Mandrake is French, but it's similar. :o
<da_bon_bon> hey dudes, whats the use of "conmsole-data" update in hoary ?
<OrangeSlice> er, right
<OrangeSlice> I knew SuSE was
<bob2> da_bon_bon: there's no changelog entry?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i am sorry i dont know how to see it..
<OrangeSlice> I had bad experiences with mandrake
<Tomcat_> Yeah me too.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz
<OrangeSlice> I went Win98 > RedHat > Win XP > Mandrake > Ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i need to unzip it and then read ?
<Tomcat_> I don't like SuSE and Mandrake... SuSE is "too much, too heavy, too big", Mandrake doesn't feel "right"... :O
<OrangeSlice> and here I am, quite happy.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: or use zless
<OrangeSlice> I've been meaning to set up a gentoo box
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok.. and if i say "pgrep udev" and it gives a number oes it mean that its running fine ?
<g> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bob2> g: and you ran that?
<da_bon_bon> hey, on the wiki it says that on hoary apt automagically finds the mirror near u to dnld the package - but its not doing so for me. i get pathetic speeds - 500bytes/sec
<OrangeSlice> I have a stupid question
<Codyman> what package is needed for rhytmbox to be able to play mp3
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: i have a stupid answer.
<farruinn> +tell Codyman about restrictedformats
<OrangeSlice> orange@ubuntu ~/apps/DataWorkshop-1.1 $ java -jar DataWorkshop.jar
<OrangeSlice> Can't access JAR file ``DataWorkshop.jar'': java.io.IOException: No such zip file DataWorkshop.jar
<OrangeSlice> help me.
<OrangeSlice> lol
<aspro> OrangeSlice, is it in the directory your in?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<aspro> no idea then :)
<da_bon_bon> hey, on the wiki it says that on hoary apt automagically finds the mirror near u to dnld the package - but its not doing so for me. i get pathetic speeds - 500bytes/sec. how do i enable that facility ?
<Codyman> thank you farruinn
<OrangeSlice> blasted java.
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: maybe selectmirror or something? but i'm thinking debian, not ubuntu, not sure
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: dpkg -l | grep mirror and see if you get anything useful
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: it /automagically/ finds..
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: well, you just said that wasn't working... so... *shrugs*
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: i meant that it does not automagically find - as it says that it must
<bob2> da_bon_bon: where does it say that?
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<bob2> and I'd suspect that would only happen for new installs
<da_bon_bon> bob2: just a sec
<da_bon_bon> bob2, Dreamer3: Users of Hoary should automagically discover their nearest / best package mirror and use that. on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/view?searchterm=mirrors
<Amaranth> farruinn: Get the PM?
<farruinn> yes, sweet =)
<hams> ok i modified /etc/mdadm/debian.conf and changed START_DAEMON and AUTOSTART to false, that seems to squelch md
<farruinn> good night folks
<da_bon_bon> bob2, Dreamer3: what say ?
<martine> hi everyone!
<martine> i'm having some problems with locales and i was wondering if anyone here would be able to help...
<martine> i can't seem to get any programs to use any language other than english, despite reconfiguring my locales and installing a lang pack.
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: i told you what to try
<bob2> da_bon_bon: meh
<da_bon_bon> bob2: meh ?
<bob2> martine: don't do that
<da_bon_bon> bob2: whats meh ?
<bob2> nevermind.
<martine> i couldn't tell if you were ignoring me or if i was lagged.
<martine> but it's the former!
<da_bon_bon> "<bob2> nevermind. " me ?
<bob2> lord
<bob2> nevermind
<bob2> = I have no idea
<da_bon_bon> whats the fastest ubuntu packages mirror ?
<Codyman> ok.. rhythmbox is reporting that it "could not open resource for writing" and "could not pause playback"
<Mr_Smiley> is the sound server used only for those annoying sounds?
<Codyman> yesss
<Mr_Smiley> well i'll kill it then :)
<Codyman> thank you
<Codyman> kill two birds with one stone
<Mr_Smiley> lol
<Mr_Smiley> ?
<Codyman> i'm assuming the "bongo drums" deal is hogging the soundcard
<andy> anyone had anyluck installing Point2Play/Cedega and World of Warcraft
<Mr_Smiley> it could be Codyman it works now?
<Mr_Smiley> i've installed point2play/cedega but not world of warcraft
<Codyman> just declick "sounds for events" right?
<Mr_Smiley> i just unticked enable sound server startup
<Mr_Smiley> but yes that should do it
<andy> yeh that part i can do to ..seems P2P/cedega dont like the 2.6 kernel
<Mr_Smiley> :(
<andy> when it comes to the game install that is
<Mr_Smiley> what happens?
<Codyman> Mr_Smiley: do i need to logout/restart for it to reconfigure itself.. still not working
<da_bon_bon> Mr_Smiley: u a registered transgaming user ?
<Mr_Smiley> maybe Codyman i'm not sure :)
<andy> absolutely bloody nuthin
<Mr_Smiley> yeah i am da_bon_bon
<Codyman> i guess i'll restart then just for kicks
<Mr_Smiley> da_bon_bon: why do you ask?
<da_bon_bon> Mr_Smiley: coz 90% of the cedega users use stolen copies.
<Mr_Smiley> damn that sucks
<Mr_Smiley> i like to support them
<andy> hell yeh am registered
<da_bon_bon> :) i dont use it - gaming sucks
* Amaranth always just used their public CVS version
<Mr_Smiley> hehe yeah i don't game much anymore :)
<andy> there is an FC3 2.6 kernel workaround but seems no one has got to the debian variety yet :-/
<Amaranth> it's basically the same as the official version just without p2p and the copy protection stuff
<Mr_Smiley> yeah
<da_bon_bon> copy protection stuff ?
<andy> i'm really keen to give Ubuntu a go for WoW..would really suck if i had to go back to FC3
<da_bon_bon> whats the latest cedega version ?
<andy> 4.2.1
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Will dbus-0.23.1 make it into hoary anytime soon?  I noticed that the latest beagle requires it?  Also, do the latest hoary kernels have inotify-0.18?
<da_bon_bon> http://www.torrentspy.com/search.asp?query=cedega&submit.x=0&submit.y=0 see how easy it is to get cedega ? :P
<hawke> ficusplanet: beagle?
<Mr_Smiley> da_bon_bon: why would you post that?
<da_bon_bon> ficusplanet: better ask on #ubuntu-devel
<da_bon_bon> Mr_Smiley: so that people who want may get it.. (i am a devil ? )
<ficusplanet> hawke: New search tech for GNOME.
<Mr_Smiley> :(
<hawke> ficusplanet: ah, neat.
<ficusplanet> hawke: http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/
<andy> Mr_Smiley: its well worth the $5 US a month to support em mate
<Amaranth> ficusplanet: I'm pretty sure they have inotify.
<FAST> anyone else have this problem?    a web page w/ embedded mp3 launches xmms to play it, or if xmms is open, it has an error, and clears the whole playlist
<ficusplanet> Amaranth: They do, but I wasn't sure if they had the latest inotify patch.
<OrangeSlice> embedded mp3's are evil
<Amaranth> ficusplanet: *shrug*, TIAS :)
<OrangeSlice> but try installing the mplayer plugin
<OrangeSlice> it should handle media from within the browser
<ficusplanet> Amaranth: I've played with earlier versions of beagle but it would use over 500MB of ram in less than a few seconds.
<Amaranth> ficusplanet: Yeah, they say the new version can run a couple days before killing your machine.
* Amaranth goes to play a game
<Mr_Smiley> andy: yeah i know $5 US a month is cheaper than buying windows
<cybane> Hey all I am a first time user of Linux and I chose Ubuntu dunno why but did it
<OrangeSlice> good choice.
<OrangeSlice> now start figuring things out, and come here if you have a question :p
<cybane> My brother suggested it to me
<cybane> First question is how do I get rid of gnome and load up FVWM2
<OrangeSlice> Can't answer that one, I use Gnome :)
<cybane> Also, there needs to be a zen master on getting the damn geometery of the screen to be square
<OrangeSlice> although I suspect it's as simple as installing the new window manager and changing some config files
<OrangeSlice> er, desktop.  whatever
<cybane> However, I also wanna get drop Gnome from my PC and I am kinda used to ummm System -> Add/Remove Programs lol
<cybane> I think I might need a linux tut
<OrangeSlice> Synaptic is your add/remove programs equivalent
<OrangeSlice> only, it can actually ADD programs.  haha
<jacquesmerde> are there any dangers of changing sources.list to hoary from warty, but diong an upgrade, and not a dist-upgrade?
<OrangeSlice> it's in Computer > System > Synaptic
<OrangeSlice> regular upgrade will upgrade everything except system components (i.e. gnome)
<OrangeSlice> some software packages will not work if you install from hoary though
<jacquesmerde> i wont break anything? last time i dist-upgraded from warty to hoary i broked stuff anyway
<cybane> Does Ubuntu come loaded with PHP5 already?
<OrangeSlice> ubuntu is pretty bare-bones ish
<cybane> sweet
<cybane> I get to customise!!
<OrangeSlice> yes
<da_bon_bon> hey, why does my sound not work in wine ? windows program dont even detect the card! :(
<OrangeSlice> I've never gotten sound in wine
<OrangeSlice> but why do you need it :p
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: to play my win. games
<jacquesmerde> ooh, facile question, i switched themes from default to some strange one, then back, now default seems to give me graphical x's from half my icons...
<OrangeSlice> use WineX?
<andy> how do i change the colour depth of the desktop?
<Codyman> when i get a "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" i'm assuming I don't have a compiler.. what file(s) do i need
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon, you realise there ARE linux versions of freecell and minesweeper!
<OrangeSlice> Codyman: you need gcc and possible g++
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: not of re-volt and counter-strike-1,6
<Codyman> orange: ok thanks
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: counterstrike works on linux?? man, i think i just had an orgasm
<OrangeSlice> yes, yes it does
<andy> yeh u can play those under P2P/Cedega  ;)
<da_bon_bon> andy: plain old wine
<OrangeSlice> I believe counterstrike is supported by both wine and cedega
<jacquesmerde> is it hard to get working?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: yes, just run the wine-config-sidenet script
<jacquesmerde> oh wait...i guess you still have to OWN a copy first...
<cybane> cool gnome auto mounts my cdrom drives for me?
<jacquesmerde> i'll stick to freecell then
<OrangeSlice> mine used to automount
<OrangeSlice> it quit for no reason a few weeks ago
<cybane> lol
<OrangeSlice> not that I mind mounting it manually though
<cybane> Now if I can just get an XMMS icon
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: counter strike nosteam is free.
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: why are you so desperate for sound in wine? do you REALLY need to hear your 12 year old cstriek opponents call eachother "fags"?
<OrangeSlice> http://pwned.nl
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: i know.
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: i play with bots, not online
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: whats the non-steam version?i don't even have to own half-life?
<andy> i changed colour depth last night (was pissed at the time)..someone please tell me how i did it
<cybane> I love Ubuntu so much better than FreeBSD for a first time user
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: nothing. its  illegal, bewarned
<jacquesmerde> andy: well first you had a couple of beers, then you switched to shooters...
<andy> i hear steam are gonna release a bot patch for CS
<andy> haha..nope just lots of victoria Bitter
<ions> any suggestions on a good sources.list for Warty?
<cybane> How would I go about getting PHP5 for my Computer.  The Synaptic thing only had PHP4
<jacquesmerde> andy: vb is the ultimate summer beer
<da_bon_bon> how do i compile wineX under lin ?
<andy> ultimate anytime beer
<jacquesmerde> andy: i can't stomach vb in winter or on a cold day
<andy> in fact i'm going down to the local soon to imbibe a few
<jacquesmerde> andy: what's your local?
<andy> Windaroo Tavern..Beenleigh
<jacquesmerde> can anyone tell me how to get my system icons back? otherwise i'm just gonna have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch AGAIN
<OrangeSlice> which icons
<OrangeSlice> desktop icons?
<jacquesmerde> from switching themes and back, i've lost the "show desktop" icon in the bottom left, and a few icons in my "computer" folder up the top...
<jacquesmerde> like, the one for "system configuration" and the one for my home directory, mounted devices etc...
<Codyman> OrangeSlice: thank you.. now it is nagging about (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2) ... what apt-get install xyz file is that
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu dont have CVS ?!!
<chaosmind> i've sworn off switching themes after the last reinstall of Ubuntu...
<jacquesmerde> if i'm gonna have to reinstall ubuntu to fix it, i'd rather do it sooner than later
<jacquesmerde> chaosmind: me too
<chaosmind> once your set of icons/theme elements get hosed, so is your desktop!
<OrangeSlice> Codyman: try installing libgtk2.0-dev
<chaosmind> ubuntu needs a "restore desktop" theme that catches all font settings, icons, etc.
<ions> I get an odd error when I try and install bluefish
<OrangeSlice> I've never had problems switching fonts
<Codyman> OrangeSlice: Bingo
<OrangeSlice> er, themes
<ions> and other stuff too actually
<ions>   bluefish: Depends: libpcre3 (>= 4.5) but it is not installable
<jacquesmerde> chaosmind: that's exactly what i was thinking....since necessity is the mother of invention i was hoping it existed...
<OrangeSlice> install bluefish from source
<OrangeSlice> I don't think the repository has version 1.0
<chaosmind> i've usually had good look switching themes, until about 20 or 30 deep, and then I try to get back to something clean...
<OrangeSlice> well, you'll have to fetch that library anyway
<cybane> So if I want PHP5 I am going to have to download the source code and compile and install myself correct?
<chaosmind> ... and something nasty is still hanging around.
<ions> I don't want to install from source
<chaosmind> a restore option would be nice
<ions> I want to use the package manager
<OrangeSlice> programs work better if you install from source
<jacquesmerde> chaosmind, are you safe if you just stick to themes in the gnome-themes package etc and not use random themes from gnome-look etc?
<ions> I don't want to install from source
<cybane> Ubuntu only has support php4 in the pkg mngr
<chaosmind> webmin works *vastly* better if you install from source!
<chaosmind> jacquesmerde (heh!), yes!
<jacquesmerde> chaosmind, so you support my decision to reinstall ubuntu from scratch again to get my stuff back?
<chaosmind> clean themes==safer
<chaosmind> ....
<chaosmind> question of time!
<chaosmind> if you can backup your home easily, yes.
<jacquesmerde> well, bye chaosmind, all, i'm off to wipe this partition clean...ciao!
<Echylo> any idea why my ubuntu removed libmikmod & made xmms unusable that way?
<chaosmind> peace!
<OrangeSlice> package conflicts?
<chaosmind> Echylo: warty or hoary?
<jacquesmerde> my home is still practically empty, hence wipe it now
<Echylo> warty
<Echylo> btw
<chaosmind> =)
<Echylo> is it safe to update to hoary ?
<Echylo> on a clean installation ofcourse
<Echylo> or is it still broken?
<chaosmind> ... architechture?
<Echylo> i386
<chaosmind> i've had problems w/my home AMD 64
<Echylo> x86
<chaosmind> but my PPC notebook went well...
<jacquesmerde> Echylo, just what i'm wondering. i've tried a dist-upgrade, and it broke me. i'm wondering if just an upgrade would keep things unbroken...
<Echylo> hmm
<chaosmind> and PPC tends to be screwed for linux!
<Echylo> I gonna install ubuntu on a new partition then
<Echylo> en try it on that
<OrangeSlice> naw, my friend put gentoo on an old powerbook g3
<OrangeSlice> and it works fine
<Echylo> I'm planning to make a lfs
<Echylo> but will be a though road :p
<chaosmind> but last i tried hoary on AMD64 was Array 3
<chaosmind> Array 5 came out today.
<chaosmind> good time to test, especially w/Live CD...
<jacquesmerde> Array5 is just a sweetspot-snapshot, yeah?
<chaosmind> nothing before Array5 worked on my PowerBook
<cybane> For a beginner to Linux would it be best to learn to compile from source code?
<Sye> Hello hello :)
<cybane> sup Sye
<chaosmind> =)
<OrangeSlice> compiling from source is not hard
<Echylo> hmm cybane, I don't know, it's a frustrating road to take :p
<Echylo> if you need to solve depencies etc
<OrangeSlice> apt-get build-dep <package> :p
<chaosmind> cybane: depends on whether or not the beginner to linux is also a beginner to DOS or BASIC!
<Echylo> pfuh
<Echylo> :p
<OrangeSlice> or the fun way
<OrangeSlice> find all the required libs, and install them from source!
<Sye> I agree with chaosmind... if you've got a text os background, it isn't that bad
<chaosmind> but .configure;make;make install is essential to learn!
<chaosmind> yes, t'anks Sye!
<OrangeSlice> no no, /make all/ :p
<chaosmind> =)
<Echylo> I always worked with confi.. on mandrake
<chaosmind> one of the beauty things about Ubutntu is a really polished Synaptic...
<Sye> my main computer (ubuntu) has died on me. Hardware, not software
<chaosmind> love the MacOS ease-of-use for apt-get kind of polish!
<cybane> When I am using Gnome I feel like I am on a Mac
<chaosmind> gnome is good Mac-UI, but *great* Windows 3.1 keyboard-command functionality  ;-)
<OrangeSlice> one of the best things about linux in general (well, debian anyway) is having thousands of software packages available in neatly organized repositories.
<OrangeSlice> customize your gnome :p
<chaosmind> OrangeSlice: though package-dependancies still haunt us....
<OrangeSlice> mine doesn't look like mac os :O
<cybane> well I just finished installing Ubuntu like 10mins ago
<OrangeSlice> mine looks like awesome
<chaosmind> a good desktop pic and the right font size go a long way...  =)
<cybane> first thing I did was hit up the internet browser to google and found out how to install XMMS
<OrangeSlice> ubuntu comes with xmms I think
<Sye> no, I don't think it does
<OrangeSlice> of course, there's also Open Terminal > apt-get install xmms libmikmod
<chaosmind> i wish i could get DVD playing going under PPC or AMD64 architechtures, tho'...
<cybane> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OrangeSlice> viola! xmms.
<Echylo> cybane
<cybane> what does that mean?
<Echylo> you miss
<Echylo> libmikmod
<Cerberus> OrangeSlice, no it does not come with xmms
<Echylo> I had the error today
<OrangeSlice> hm, thought it did
<Cerberus> but it is installed as easy as "apt-get install xmms
<Echylo> but yea synaptic is easy to solve :p
<Cerberus> ;)
<OrangeSlice> gui's are for losers :p
<Cerberus> my problem with gnome is
<Echylo> I hope I can leave my computer alone with you :P
<Cerberus> it looks so big
<Cerberus> :)
<Echy|School> bleh
<Echy|School> almost no lessons today
<Echy|School> still gtg
<OrangeSlice> oh that's right, ubuntu came with rhythmbox.
<OrangeSlice> silly me
<Cerberus> why the hell are gui's for losers
<OrangeSlice> terminal > all
<Echy|School> cause it's not the linux spirit :P
<cybane> prolly cuz command line is more powerful
<OrangeSlice> that's right.
<Cerberus> pfffffff
<Cerberus> i need firefox
<chaosmind> oh, CLI v. GUI, my favorite flame-war!!  ;-)
<Echy|School> haha
<cybane> So is there a way to start up XMMS without having to open a Terminal?
<Echy|School> k cya all
<OrangeSlice> well a GUI is acceptable for some things
<chaosmind> next: the emacs v. vi slugfest!
<Cerberus> i open a terminal if i need something changed
<Echy|School> alt + F2 cybane
<Echy|School> then type xmms
<Cerberus> but i can't surf websites with lynx sorry ;)
<Echy|School> and smash enter
<OrangeSlice> sure you can
<OrangeSlice> lynx is the best
<OrangeSlice> none of those annoying images
<ions> apt-get is failing on just about everything I try
<Cerberus> lol :-)
<ions> bluefish, gftp
<chaosmind> hey Echy|School: have you run Moodle on Ubuntu?
<ions> gnump3d
<OrangeSlice> and when people send you a link with some nasty pic, you can just laugh
<Echy|School> no why?
<Cerberus> ions, had that to did you added extra repositorys
<chaosmind> ah, you had school in the name...
<Echy|School> and what is moodle?
<cybane> why is there a lock on my icons for my mp3s that I just copied over from my CDs
<ata> I'm trying to check my video settings with glxgears, but it seg faults on me every time. glxinfo does the same. any hints on how to debug?
<chaosmind> moodle is a content-management stuff for online classes
<Echy|School> cause you can't acces them with your account cybane
<OrangeSlice> you don't have write permissions
<Echy|School> change the permissions
<OrangeSlice> chmod 777 *.mp3
<chaosmind> i wish it were it Ubuntu's Synaptic repositories
<ata> i'm using the nvidia driver
<OrangeSlice> or, uh, through nautilus
<ions> I added the extra repos listed here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Pluk> cybane, cuz files on cd? are write protected, and you copied them without changed permissions
<bascule> 777? 755
<OrangeSlice> oh yeah, 777 gives you execute
<Cerberus> yes those are the ones ions, weird it goes wrong then :s
<OrangeSlice> I've been working with bash scripts a bunch, and keep using 777
<cybane> so I need to do that in the Terminal?
<Cerberus> can't help you any further i thought that was the problem =(
<OrangeSlice> no, the file manager can do it
<OrangeSlice> but using the terminal makes you sexy
<OrangeSlice> and women will be all over you
<OrangeSlice> if you can work that terminal
<Echy|School> the ugly ones
<Echy|School> :p
<Cerberus> lol OrangeSlice
<Zombiee> ?
<Cerberus> my girlfriend only uses MSN
<Cerberus> ;)
<cybane> the weird thing is if the files didn't come over why are they showing up when I ls the dir
<Echy|School> sorry If I make some1 mad
<Echy|School> :p
<Cerberus> she does not even know Linux :)
* Echy|School hides for girls now
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<Echy|School> cya all really gtg now
<Echy|School> gotta run :p
<Cerberus> lol :)
<Cerberus> bye Echy|School
<cybane> okay kinda confused on what I am supposed to do here
<cybane> So do I have to chmod on the files that have been copied or do I need to do it before I copy anything
<OrangeSlice> after copying
<OrangeSlice> and you can highlight them in nautilus and rclick > properties > permissions
<OrangeSlice> you don't /have/ to use chmod from a terminal
<cybane> I went to terminal anyway
<OrangeSlice> good ;)
<cybane> it did all the files at once
<cybane> So what would have happened if I didn't do a chmod on the files
<cybane> I could still play them with the lock on their icon
<OrangeSlice> not much
<OrangeSlice> the lock means, in windows terms, read only.
<cybane> lol
<OrangeSlice> i.e. you can't modify it
* cybane hits the Add all files in directory button on XMMS
<OrangeSlice> so you can still open/view the files
<cybane> nothing happens it just blinks at me!@!
<cybane> what file holds extension file associations(sp)?
<OrangeSlice> none.  lol
<cybane> Sorry win XP still in me
<Zombiee> @"@
<OrangeSlice> rclick on a file and use Open with other application
<OrangeSlice> then choose one.  you can set the default for that type in the properties
<OrangeSlice> and why does xmms-infopipe not read AAC bitrate properly?
<OrangeSlice> lol
<OrangeSlice> Playing: The Eagles (Desperado) Doolin Dalton (2:29 / 3:33) @ -1kbps
<OrangeSlice> negative one!
<Mr_Smiley> lol
<Mr_Smiley> nice bitrate
<OrangeSlice> outputs musepack bitrate just fine
<OrangeSlice> and mp3
<OrangeSlice> but I load up an m4a and... it doesn't :p
<OrangeSlice> oh well
<Mr_Smiley> hehe
<cybane> I will have to say the sound and graphics on a linux box are a lot better than what I had on Windows
<cybane> it looks a lot cleaner
<OrangeSlice> :)
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<cybane> I dunno why but Gnome is starting to grow on me
<OrangeSlice> see now this MP3's bitrate is shown just fine
<OrangeSlice> maybe infopipe can't read aac.
<cybane> I just wish there was an easy eay to get my monitor geometery to square up properly
<OrangeSlice> that's done in the actual monitor
<OrangeSlice> you don't have buttons or dials to change that?
<cybane> I do it is just a bitch to get it plum
<cybane> wish I had a vitrual level
<Zombiee> o.o?
<OrangeSlice> lol
<OrangeSlice> use a real one :p
<cybane> LOL
<cybane> I think they would drive me more nuts
<Mr_Smiley> lol
<cybane> the only thing that sucks about using Linux is that I can't play Kotor anymore
<OrangeSlice> games are overrated
<jesuel> cybane: cedega
<jesuel> emulution!
<jesuel> errr emulation ;p
<OrangeSlice> then again, I've always been a console gamer
<cybane> Well another reason for me using Linux is I am trying to kick the MMORPG habit
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<jesuel> cybane: which mmorpg?
<cybane> Name any 3d MMORPG and I have prolly played it
<jesuel> well cedega will let you play almost all of them :)
<OrangeSlice> no it won't
<Zombiee> junk... it is
<jesuel> uhm
<jesuel> it worked with wow/eq/daoc
<jesuel> not ffxi though
<OrangeSlice> look at their application database
<jesuel> I didnt try eq2 though.
<OrangeSlice> there's like 10-12 games that are fully supported
* cybane shudders @ FFXI that was a bad one
<jesuel> lol
<cybane> I didn't try EQ2 either
<cybane> I have sworn to never play any game developed or run by SOE ent
<jesuel> I played in beta, didnt like it too much.
<Zombiee> What's that? o.oa
<OrangeSlice> console games > pc games
<cybane> WoW = steaming pile of crap
<cybane> More free content for PC games than Console games
<jesuel> matrix online is kinda fun :)
<OrangeSlice> lol
<OrangeSlice> mod your console ;)
<OrangeSlice> download all the games you want
<cybane> or just get a dreamcast lol
<cybane> hell you can put NETBSD on it
<OrangeSlice> yeah, there's specialized linux distros for xbox and gamecube
<cybane> PS2 too
<Zombiee> linux on ps2
<OrangeSlice> never heard of linux on ps2 :p
<cybane> Sony even sells a linux kit for PS2
<Zombiee> !
<OrangeSlice> don't use the official one, lol
<OrangeSlice> it keeps the copy protection
<Zombiee> !!
<cybane> I saw a webserver that was clustered from 4 XBoxes
<OrangeSlice> the whole point is to bypass that and play burned games :p
<OrangeSlice> well, except in the case of xbox
<jesuel> mmm xbox cluster!
<Zombiee> XBox clusters?
<cybane> yeah
<cybane> google it
<cybane> you know the only thing that sucks about all thie knowledge of php5 and I can't even use it very much
<cybane> Webhosting is expensive
<jesuel> it is?
<cybane> If you want anything besides crap it is
<cybane> Plus, I would rather have a static IP and do my own domain name registration
<cybane> they say the domain name is 3.95 but they don;t tell you the $70 fee that they have to pay
<cybane> which they pass on to you
<OrangeSlice> oh yeah, if anyone wants it: http://orangeslice.datamachine.net/stuff/xmmsinfo
<OrangeSlice> it does this :p
<OrangeSlice> Playing: Pink Floyd (The Dark Side Of The Moon) 08 - Brain Damage (2:32 / 3:50) @ 224kbps
<OrangeSlice> everyone loves things to spam what they're currently playing
<OrangeSlice> so I wrote one for xmms
<OrangeSlice> lol
<Rattboi> beep is better
<ata> i'm having the opengl-blues. all glx-enabled programs seg fault on me. i'm using the nvidia driver
<OrangeSlice> well, it just uses the xmms-infopipe plugin
<OrangeSlice> which works with beep also
<Rattboi> yeah
<Rattboi> figured
<OrangeSlice> it's a very simple script
<Rattboi> paste it somewhere
<Rattboi> is it perl?
<OrangeSlice> shell ;)
<Rattboi> bash?
<Rattboi> I don't know much about shell scripting
<OrangeSlice> it grabs the infopipe output and pipes it through grep/sed to make it readable, then sticks it in the clipboard
<Rattboi> could you paste it somewhere? Like... http://www.rafb.net/paste/ ?
<OrangeSlice> uh, I linked to it
<OrangeSlice> but sure
<Rattboi> you linked to it where?
<OrangeSlice> http://orangeslice.datamachine.net/stuff/xmmsinfo
<Rattboi> oh
<Rattboi> didn't read up enough
<Rattboi> sorry
<Kream> dreamhost is a good webhost
<OrangeSlice> yeah, it should work as-is
<OrangeSlice> uses /tmp for the *cough* temporary file it creates :p
<Rattboi> why not rm /tmp/xmmsread at the end of the script?
<jesuel> grr.. download going slow..
<OrangeSlice> I was having some output problems early on
<OrangeSlice> it works the way it is, I'm leaving it alone.  lol
<Rattboi> yeah
<Rattboi> doesn't matter
<jesuel> mumble, 141KB/sec
<OrangeSlice> and I swear, sed is needlessly complicated when you need to do anything other than replace text
<Rattboi> I don't know
<OrangeSlice> see that insane sed line towards the end?
<Rattboi> I'm not that good with that stuff yet
<Rattboi> I just figured out grep, for god's sake
<OrangeSlice> all that, to find/replace carriage return/endlines.
<OrangeSlice> with emptiness
<Rattboi> like I said, I dont know shell scripting stuff or any of that
<Agrajag> OrangeSlice: wanna see something probably worse than what you're doing?
<Agrajag> http://student.ucr.edu/~abneyw01/xmmsout.c
<Rattboi> relatively new to unix style commands
<Agrajag> I don't know why I did it in C
<OrangeSlice> yeah I went for simple
<OrangeSlice> alt+f2 > xmmsinfo > paste
<OrangeSlice> works for me
<Agrajag> ubt with this I can be annoying on IRC with /exec -o
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<OrangeSlice> the only thing I'd like to add would be codec info, but infopipe doesn't display it
<goli> on a fresh install of ubuntu...evolution hangs when i try to read attachments or attach files to mail...i have apt-get upgraded to 2.0.2...but it still freezes and the last debug line is "(evolution:10981): Bonobo-WARNING **: non dirty node, but widget mismatch a: 'placeholder:MailNextButtons', b: 'NULL:NULL' '0x84f6768'"....any idea what i am doing wrong?
<cybane> do I need to be SU to compile from source?
<Agrajag> OrangeSlice: wnna see soemthign even worse than that?
<OrangeSlice> I thought about using the file extension and sed'ing it, but that would add needless bloat to the script
<Agrajag> http://student.ucr.edu/~abneyw01/ underneath that picture is a script I wrote for muine
<OrangeSlice> right now my output looks like this
<OrangeSlice> Playing: Yasunori Mitsuda (Dark Chronicle Premium Arrange) Neverending Adventure (Rush's (0:11 / 3:36) @ 192kbps
<OrangeSlice> which I think is quite nice for a few lines of shell ;)
<OrangeSlice> and damn xmms for using ID3v1 :(
<cybane> But why do people care what you are listening to?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<OrangeSlice> everyone cares!
<cybane> lol
<jesuel> they do?
<jesuel> :)
<OrangeSlice> actually, yeah.
<Rattboi> I know I do
<Orphan> :))))))
<Agrajag> They do if you're in a channel about music
<OrangeSlice> I listen to cool stuff
<Rattboi> except when they listen to like...techno or anime shit
<Rattboi> *stuff
<jesuel> Hahaha
<OrangeSlice> ^ video game music
<jesuel> Well im listening to kmfdm atm :). Its very good!
<Rattboi> oop, forgot video game music
<Rattboi> put that with the anime
<OrangeSlice> you suck :p
<OrangeSlice> vgm rules
<Rattboi> no, it doesnt
<Rattboi> except metroid metal
<Rattboi> and rpg themes
<Rattboi> old old old rpg themes
<mlambie> no one sleep in tokyo
<mlambie> initial D :)
<OrangeSlice> ew
<jesuel> go excel saga
<Orphan> how old?
<cybane> when I am getting soruce is Unix source okay to get?
<helio7> evening all; can anyone point me toward documentation that explains how to add alternate (non-gnome) desktop managers to the configuration file (don't know its name) so I may run a session in say, blackbox when I feel like it?  I realize it's googlable but I'm lacking good searching syntax
<Agrajag> cybane: that's what you want to use
<Orphan> xfce
<helio7> I installed blackbox via synaptic, but am unsure of the simplest way to enable it
<cybane> I am getting apache2 and decided I might as well use the terminal for this and get it via compile from source
<Orphan> oh...
<Rattboi> helio7, where did you get blackbox?
<Orphan> piece of cake...
<helio7> Rattboi via synaptic
<Rattboi> it isn't in your list if you logout?
<helio7> no
<Rattboi> weird
<Amaranth> UbuntuBot is a new info bot for the channel. Type +UbuntuBot for details.
<Amaranth> No, this isn't a script. ;)
<Rattboi> +UbuntuBot
<UbuntuBot> UbuntuBot is http://realistanew.com/ubuntu.php
<Amaranth> The bot is, my advertisement isn't.
<bob2> please don't do that in the channel
<cybane> ls
<cybane> opps
<Cerberus> can i install quanta
<bob2>  /msg it if you want to talk to the bot
<helio7> anyone else use anything other than gnome that could tell me how to add a 2ndary DM to the login screen/
<Cerberus> when i'm not running KDE
<Orphan> do what?
<OrangeSlice> KDE!?
<Amaranth> bob2: Want me to remove that functionalilty? Make it PM only?
<Cerberus> yes can i install "quanta", something to create websites
<bob2> Cerberus: er, yes?
<bob2> Amaranth: just don't encourage people to use it in the channel so much
<Cerberus> i'm not running KDE bob2
<Cerberus> it sais
<Cerberus> This package is part of the official KDE web development module.
<bob2> Cerberus: so what?
<Amaranth> hehe, didn't want to explain how the bot works since that entry explains it
<bob2> it's just a program, it runs under X
<Cerberus> ow
<Cerberus> so it's not like
<Amaranth> Cerberus: It'll run with GNOME.
<Cerberus> it will not run in Gnoma
<Cerberus> gnome
<Cerberus> ok thx
<Amaranth> Cerberus: KDE apps work in GNOME and GNOME apps work in KDE.
<Cerberus> did not knew that :)
<Orphan> ? @.@
<sn0wman> kde blows ass
<sn0wman> just thought i'd mention that
<cybane> $ mv httpd-2.0.53.tar.gz /usr/src/
<bob2> sn0wman: please reead the community code of conduct
<Madeye> salam
<sn0wman> lol
<cybane> if I am in the working directory when I type that command the file should go to /usr/src/ correct?
<OrangeSlice> hey, kde does suck.
<Amaranth> OrangeSlice, sn0wman: You prefer GNOME or XFCE or whatever. Doesn't mean the others suck.
<Orphan> xfce lol
<bob2> cybane: yeah
<OrangeSlice> perhaps, but kde is bloated and ugly
<OrangeSlice> and slow
<cybane> mv: cannot move `httpd-2.0.53.tar.gz' to `/usr/src/httpd-2.0.53.tar.gz': Permission denied <--that is what it spit back at me
<bob2> cybane: but apache2 is in ubuntu...
<sn0wman> Amaranth, yes i know, that's why i said i don't like it
<OrangeSlice> does that not equal suck?
<Orphan> m
<bob2> OrangeSlice: please try to stay on-topic
<OrangeSlice> aww :p
<Amaranth> cybane: You need to use sudo
<bob2> OrangeSlice: your negative opinions on random bits of software are a bit off-topic
<cybane> bob I am trying to learn how to instal from source since this is my first time using Linux
<OrangeSlice> yes I know
<bob2> cybane: yes, you need root priveleges to write to /usr/src/.  but why are you moving it there anyway?
<sn0wman> it's 3 in the morning.  is anything really on topic?
<bob2> cybane: you can build software in your home dir instead (and that's recommended).
<bob2> sn0wman: it's 1900 here.
<jesuel> sn0wman: nope :)
<sn0wman> oh
<cybane> cuz my PHP5 book told me that is where I should movie it to
<jesuel> ...
<goli> on a fresh install of ubuntu...evolution hangs when i try to read attachments or attach files to mail...i have apt-get upgraded to 2.0.2...but it still freezes and the last debug line is "(evolution:10981): Bonobo-WARNING **: non dirty node, but widget mismatch a: 'placeholder:MailNextButtons', b: 'NULL:NULL' '0x84f6768'"....any idea what i am doing wrong?
<sn0wman> sorry, it's "Thirsty Thursday here" :-)
<bob2> cybane: ouch
<bob2> cybane: well, you don't need to compile apache at all
<cybane> gunzip httpd-2.0.53.tar.gz
<cybane> damn it
<bob2> cybane: and if you do want to compile, it's best to do it in ~/
<otz> what's going on?
<cybane> I am trying to install Apache2 from source code
<cybane> been using Linux for about 2 hours now
<Amaranth> cybane: why not sudo apt-get install apache2?
<cybane> I want to learn how to install from source incase I can apt-get
<cybane> is su the same as sudo
<OrangeSlice> no
<otz> o.o go ahead
<Amaranth> ok, just found a problem with UbuntuBot
<Amaranth> I have no idea whether or not cybane got the message from it
<cybane> I got it
<cybane> but it does not say explicitly the difference between sudo and su
<jesuel> reboot time
<io> I just switched from Gnome to XFCE and got myself in some keyboard trouble, ive got almost everything up and running now except the pipe key. <> works, but pipe wont, any ideas?
<otz> what is difference?
<cybane> # of keystrokes
<otz> no idea
<Amaranth> sudo gives you root for just that command
<Amaranth> su is switch users
<otz> orz
<Amaranth> typing just su will get you to root
<vi11e> what's a good p2p program to download porn films?
<Amaranth> vi11e: ...
<otz> su -c
<cybane> okay so if I want to add a user not able to sudo do I not make them part of the wheel group?
<vi11e> hmm is that a program or confused reply
<Amaranth> cybane: I believe so.
<vi11e> dcgui really is bugging with me and dcgui-qt version of ubuntu has known bugs so
<vi11e> and I'm not into compiling
<OrangeSlice> use DC++ with wine :)
<OrangeSlice> I'm running the latest 0.670 just fine
<vi11e> heh..
<cybane> holy crap that is a lot of files
<cybane> I just unpack my first tar.gz file
<cybane> ls
<membreya> is there any reason that nautilus applications:///Internet no longer works???
<BadGuy> GNoppix,POS System,in trouble ,no HDD space to work with
<BadGuy> Coulde some1 help I've never even used Nix before
<bob2> BadGuy: what's your native language?
<cybane> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<cybane>  is this bad?
<Agrajag> cybane: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rootcode> does having a root directory mounted over nfs put a lot of stress on the server?
<bob2> the bigger issue is that it's a pain in the arse to get going on the clients
<BadGuy> Jargon ,-)
<cybane> when using ./configure should that be done as sudo?
<OrangeSlice> no
<bob2> cybane: no
<OrangeSlice> you don't have to use sudo except for the 'make install' command
<cybane> damn this command takes forever
<rootcode> bob2, well I'd be using stateless linux, so much of the scripting is already written
<OrangeSlice> it's changing the code so it will compile properly on your system
<BadGuy> Im talking on a prototype cell network , its very hard to talk
<cybane> so once that is done it is a sudo make install clean?
<OrangeSlice> well no first you just run make
<OrangeSlice> that will compile it
<membreya> anyone here use firestarter?
<cybane> k
<cybane> this one takes awhile too?
<cybane> I would just like to point out that you guys are a lot nicer than the people in the FreeBSD channel I was in earlier today
<BadGuy> Im trying to run GNoppix on a old system
<BadGuy> I'll second that!
<BadGuy> The GNoppix Miniprototype
<OrangeSlice> a good community is what makes free software work :)
<cybane> damn this thing takes forever lol
<BadGuy> Thats what im trying to install
<michael> is security.ubuntu.com on the mirrors as well as archive.ubuntu.com?
<cybane> so when I have done the make install command I can delete the directory that was made when I did the tar command?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<OrangeSlice> though it's good to keep it for a while
<OrangeSlice> you can't uninstall the app easily if you don't
<OrangeSlice> so if it doesn't work or something...
<BadGuy> Anyone here use LiveCD Distribution's
<OrangeSlice> the point being you can't use 'make uninstall' if it doesn't have something to remove :p
<cybane> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 2420: lex: command not found
<cybane> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up <--any thoughts?
<bob2> cybane: install flex
<bob2> cybane: this is why people try to avoid building stuff, btw...
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<michael> on ubuntu mirrors, is archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu mirrored at the same directory?
<OrangeSlice> but it feels so good to compile for 2 hours
<cybane> well there is no package for php5.0.3
<cybane> so I have to do this one manual
<linuxboy> How can I make sure Ubuntu is using my hard drives at UDMA-133 ?
<BadGuy> LinuxBoy you know Microboy? ,-)
<FAST> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FAST>   mplayer-586: Depends: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<FAST> where's libarts in ?
<OrangeSlice> search www.apt-get.org
<linuxboy> BadGuy: nope
<cybane> anyone know where I can an xml2-config file?
<OrangeSlice> and (if found) add the line to your apt sources
<cybane> configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
<bottest> +Amaranth
<UbuntuBot> Amaranth is my creator. His email is alleykat@gmail.com
<cybane> However Synaptic says libxml2 is installed
<BadGuy> lol
<bottest> +Amaranth
<delltony> question why is it under the open with tab you can add programs to open say mpegs like xine but you can not remove Totem? Totem simply doens't work for me so therefore i wish to remove it and make xine my default player any help on this would be great
<OrangeSlice> totem is part of gnome
<Amaranth> bob2: You should be setup with ban privledges now.
<delltony> oh didn't know that
<bob2> danke
<bob2> FAST: mplayer isn't installable on warty any more
<delltony> then how do you associate it to use xine as a backend?
<Amaranth> bob2: Want to test it? :)
<FAST> why's that?
<OrangeSlice> install mplayer-xine
<OrangeSlice> er
<OrangeSlice> totem-xine
<OrangeSlice> lol
<Amaranth> bob2: +ban Amaranth
<delltony> oh ok
<OrangeSlice> getting sleepy
<bob2> FAST: because the packages were for sarge and now they're binary incomptable
<bob2> +foo
<FAST> what is there that will play embedded media in web pages, then?
<vi11e> hey what exactly means: file browser: internet <- where does this suggest me to go
<BadGuy> Try setting up a ATA 100 RIG and test it out?
<FAST> because its annoying when either totem or xine pops up to play some junk in a web page
<OrangeSlice> to the internet?
<Amaranth> FAST: It's either called mplayer-mozilla or mozilla-mplayer
<vi11e> then it says file menu - create launcher .... where is this
<bob2> Amaranth: he/she can't get mplayer
<delltony> fast there was a thing on the forums or the wiki one i seen you could pinn to the hoary files and download mplayer
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> bob2: +ban Amaranth please :)
<OrangeSlice> or install mplayer from source
<cybane> What is the best way to search my HDD for one specific file?
<OrangeSlice> an actually get a user interface
<OrangeSlice> cybane: menu, Computer > search for files
<EvanCarroll> cybane: depends on how many times you need to search it
<Amaranth> +foo
<vi11e> hey can someone help me with this: file browser: internet  ; file menu -> create launcher  <--- I don't simply find these places...
<Amaranth> vi11e: warty?
<vi11e> hoary
<Amaranth> I don't think those will work with hoary.
<BadGuy> What about Micropau :~)
<Amaranth> I haven't used it in about a month though so I dunno.
<EvanCarroll> cybane: if only once you can do a simple "find / -name '*filename*'" if you need to search a bunch, run updatedb, and when it finishes, just run 'locate filename' and you get almost instant results
<vi11e> maybe it's different in hoary, but in the ubuntuguide there is the warty herlp Amaranth
<bob2> +ban Amaranth
<Amaranth> +foo
<Amaranth> ok, you're set
<Amaranth> now +unban Amaranth ;)
<bob2> +unban Amaranth
<Amaranth> +foo
<Amaranth> all good
<vi11e> so where can I create that launcher in hoary if that place is not valid place in hoary
<cybane> How do you get an sml2-config file?
<Amaranth> someone starts spamming the channel and you can block them completely
<cybane> err xml2-config
<Amaranth> i couldn't even unban myself
<delltony> i just found out somethign cool i didn't know was in firefox you can actually make keywords so i just type in linux and it brings up ubuntus page :) (i'm slow but hey i'm getting there)
<vi11e> ohh got it now
<bob2> cybane: probably libxml2-dev
<Amaranth> delltony: You can make it do searches too. That's how the google search works (google word in the address bar)
<cybane> k put that one in now lets see how far the ./configure gets
<Amaranth> I have bug set to pull up the mozilla bug and gbug to pull up the gnome bug :)
* cybane hugs bob2 for all his help
<delltony> thats cool used firefox for a while on windoze but didn't realize it did that
<delltony> gotta love tabbin :)
<bob2> cybane: 'sudo apt-get build-dep apache2' should install all the build depenednecies for you
<delltony> thats one of the main reasons i like the browser other than the fact you don't get pounded by exploits
<Dreamer3> delltony: how do you do that?
<cybane> I did apache2 already
<delltony> how do i do what?
<cybane> I am installing php-5.0.3
<Dreamer3> delltony: keywords
<delltony> make a bookmark of the page
<delltony> then go to its properties
<delltony> and there is a thing that says keyword there
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: It's a special bookmark.
<delltony> might be a faster way but thats the only way i have found
<Amaranth> You can use %s in the URL of the bookmark for a variable. That's how the google search works.
<delltony> yeah i found that out the other day
<BadGuy> I'll tell you all now K-Meleon
<cybane> sweet some Juno Reactor just came on in my random
<BadGuy> Is far superior
<delltony> oh while i'm asking questions i read something about kubuntu is that officially by ubuntu or no?
<bob2> delltony: no
<bob2> delltony: it's a semi-seperate project
<delltony> ok so let me ask this then is hoary gnome or kde? or pick one?
<bob2> ubuntu's default is gnome
<bob2> and will be for the forseeable future at least
<delltony> ok thats fine
<delltony> was just curious thanks for the info
<cybane> I plan on dropping gnome and switching to FVWM2
<delltony> i know one thing all the guys in here and gals if any are very helpful when problems come about
<delltony> thats one of the main reasons i like using this distro
<Amaranth> The day Ubuntu switches to KDE is the day I find a new distro. GNOME all the way. :)
<OrangeSlice> yes, Gnome is the best.
<delltony> the first of march if i read the page correct i can submit an order for some hoary cds and they will be shipped when it it offically released am i understanding that correct?
<OrangeSlice> Gnome was one of the reasons I moved onto Ubuntu
<delltony> ok since we are on kde and gnome i'm curious whats the big differnce i have yet to really get a clear understanding even after looking at screens
<delltony> only thing i have seen is kde eats up memory
<bob2> there's no big difference
<OrangeSlice> I had been using mandrake, which had gnome 2.6, but also came with 3 other desktops, which meant specific support and integration weren't so great
<bob2> just use them both and see which you like best
<delltony> well i tried to use kde to see and it borked ubuntu so i said heck with that for now :)
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<bob2> hah
<OrangeSlice> it depends on your taste
<delltony> have to get more notches under my belt
<OrangeSlice> kde (by default) resembles windows
<OrangeSlice> gnome looks more like macos
<OrangeSlice> but they're both very customizable
<bob2> that also depends on which distribution you're using
<Amaranth> GNOME is a bit more minimalist and seems to have a lot more polish. KDE is eyecandy galore and needs some standardization (like HIG).
<bob2> whatever redhat uses looks quite windowsy
<Amaranth> redhat uses KDE
<Mr_Smiley> gnome i think
<OrangeSlice> yeah, Gnome is better for actually doing things :p
<Amaranth> they used to have a bluecurve theme for both GNOME and KDE that made them look almost the same
<Amaranth> i think that was the RH7 days though
<Mr_Smiley> theres still the bluecurve theme
<cybane> is apache installed into /usr/bin by default?
<FAST> the gnome 'notification area' panel item is buggy. like when logging in and gaim starts automatically, its only 4% visible in the notification area.... eh
<delltony> well i'm curious to know this you know how you have the application folder or menu if you will is there a way to add new ones like say MyMenu or whatever? so i could do  MyMenu:/// in a file browser?
<OrangeSlice> I used redhat back in 6.1 :p
<bob2> cybane: if you're buliding from source, you don't want to drop them in /usr/bin/
<OrangeSlice> still have my cd's
<cybane> I am trying to find the httpd.conf file
<bob2> cybane: give it the --prefix=/usr/local/ option (to configure)
<Amaranth> OrangeSlice: I have a copy of RH5 that came with a Linux for Dummies book from years and years ago. :)
<Cerberus> stijn@ubuntu:~ $ sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty apache2-default/
<Cerberus> why isn't it deleting the dir :s
<Amaranth> Cerberus: sudo rm -rf apache2-default/
<P3L|C4N0> ?
<OrangeSlice> yes mine's also from one of those books :p
<OrangeSlice> I have an old old copy of SuSE somewhere too, but I can't find it.
<Amaranth> OrangeSlice: Remember when getting sound working was a big deal and to test it you got to listen to Linus pronounce Linux?
<OrangeSlice> hee hee
<OrangeSlice> red hat made me go back to windows
<OrangeSlice> I couldn't stand it
<OrangeSlice> I reclaimed my freedom again about 7 months ago
<FAST> http://members.cox.net/lafolieverte/redhat.jpg                 heh heh ;)
<OrangeSlice> redhat on floppies :p
<delltony> well long time ago i put slack on my desktop got it all working after reading things left and right then the file system borked on me and i couldn't recover and it was help setting it up so i said screw this and went back to windows then i recently found ubuntu and i like how its to the most part a nice smooth install
<Amaranth> OrangeSlice: I spent two months trying to get my modem to work and when I figured out how to recompile my kernel to get it going it was still compiling 48 hours later. I went back to Windows until Ubuntu.
<delltony> help = hell
<OrangeSlice> yeah, 'nix was difficult to use back then
<OrangeSlice> but it's come so far
<delltony> yeah i was amazed
<Amaranth> I've always been good with it though, thanks to servers. :)
<Amaranth> btw, never let me admin your RHEL server
<delltony> someone told me about ubuntu and i was like man linux is hell putting on but i was worth the challenge
<delltony> and when it just worked
<delltony> i go dang
<OrangeSlice> haha, yeah exactly
<Mr_Milenko> anyoen awake in here?
<OrangeSlice> er...
<OrangeSlice> lol
<delltony> you what kills me any of you guys read business week?
<FAST> yeah i went from redhat 5.2 to slackware 7 and finally freebsd.  i had a winmodem at the time, so everything sucekd.  now ubuntu is here + broadband = happy
<delltony> and i'm still green by far but this kinda struck me as being false
<Amaranth> I killed a RHEL3 server _three_ times in two weeks.
<cybane> I am
<Mr_Milenko> i need some help.. i cant get ident to work for the life of me..
<Amaranth> ident?
<OrangeSlice> ubuntu took me half an hour to install, and every last bit of my hardware worked just like that
<Amaranth> same here, but it only took about 15 minutes
<OrangeSlice> even my firewire
<Mr_Milenko> ident2*
<OrangeSlice> and it hotplugs
<Mr_Milenko> for IRC
<delltony> in the article on page 63 of the january issue it talks about linux and Microsoft says with their Get the facts that windows is less expensive and more secure than linux. i just don't see how in the long run this is even remotely true
<Mr_Milenko> every time i log in i get that stupid ~username bull..
<OrangeSlice> and thanks to a DHCP client, I was online immediately.
<Mr_Milenko> anyone care to spend some time trying to help me fix this problem?
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: That's something you set in X-Chat.
<Amaranth> Wait, no it isn't.
<Mr_Milenko> uh.. no it not O_o
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Amaranth> It's something you set in mIRC. :P
<Mr_Milenko> yeah heh
<Amaranth> I've never setup identd, I was happy with ~travis
<Mr_Milenko> see i need to setup identd...
<cybane> hey Orange where do I change it so that it will show only one window for the filesystem
<delltony> mirc? that works on nix?  i been using xchat but mirc i was basically raised on
<OrangeSlice> what do you mean?
<Amaranth> no, i'm on a windows machine right now
<delltony> oh ok
<Amaranth> mIRC can run in WINE but it sucks
<Mr_Milenko> im an oper on another network.. and they wont allow me to change the oper block.. and im an op in a few channels on efnet..
<Amaranth> X-Chat is better anyway :)
<FAST> cybane, computer->desktop preferences->file management
<delltony> well true i like xchat
<FAST> behaviour tab
<delltony> being able to run multi servers at one time
<delltony> dont think you can do that in mirc
<Mr_Milenko> mirc does that lol
<FAST> delltony, you can
<FAST> not that it matters..
<delltony> oh ok then scratch that idea :)
<cybane> there is nothing that says "open in same window" to draw a micro$oft parallel
<delltony> didn't know it did that never really tried actually
<FAST> "always open in browser windows"   check that
<Mr_Milenko> see.. im normally a windows user.. but do to the lack fo security im moving over (slowly) to linux and was reccomeneded this distro for its eas of installation.. but i need to fix thsi ident problem until its complete..
<cybane> that opened up a internet browser
<delltony> i was talking so not sure if someone answered this or not can you add new menus you know how you have applications and computer can you ad more like tonysstuff or whatever?
<cybane> just trying to make it so I can fricken edit the httpd.conf file
<Dreamer3> Mr_Milenko: if you can stick around a while you'll like it... when i first tried (several times over several years) i'd always go back to windows after a week or two... but one day i stayed :)
<Mr_Milenko> no i love it.. but i need to fix ident
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> i cant get any identd's to work i've tried ident2.. oidentd.. none of em work :(
<cybane> when i open the file in the gnome text editor is it readonly and I need to make it so I can modify it
<Mr_Milenko> ident is the last thing i need to fix and im set
<Mr_Milenko> so i take nobody here can help with this problem?
* cybane starts reading the vim tutorial lol
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: You could make a new user with the name of the ident you need.
<Mr_Milenko> thats the problem..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> all my idents are set to Mr_Milenko
<Mr_Milenko> to oper and to get +o on efnet channels
<FAST> shit
<FAST> how do i kill firefox from the terminal /
<delltony> pgrep firefox and get the processes it is using
<Dreamer3> FAST: killall firefox?
<delltony> then kill them by number or like Dreamer3 said
<FAST> $ killall firefox
<FAST> firefox: no process killed
<sunbeam> Hi all, I've updated my Hoary yesterday and suddenly dbus-1 (and with it, nerarly the whole desktop) stop working and complaining about a missing /etc/dbus-1/system.conf. Does anyone know a quick fix for that?
<FAST> ...
<delltony> pgrep firefox
<delltony> and look and see if it returns anything
<FAST> excellent, killed that id
<FAST> thanks
<delltony> sometimes its firefox-bin i have noticed
<delltony> and welcome
<Digis> Hi, I updated ubuntu hoary, and not it complains about not finding log_begin_msg...at system startup..what should I do?
<delltony> what you guys think bout my new nick red-nix   --> redneck on linux :)
<scotty> Hey, 'shock' if you're the chap that helped the PPC newb 'babbage' yesterday afternoon, it's me ! IRCing from my up & running Ubuntu. Thanks !
<shock> hey scotty!
<shock> kewl beans!
<shock> :D
<scotty> Ah, it turned out that the boot flag... and others for that matter weren't set, so I fixed 'em, but still had to re-install.... waited overnight for the install to live-update & got to playing for the first time this morn. I'm 'well chuffed' so just thought I'd pop along to offer my thanks ...  keep up the good work, I'm off to spread the word ! ; )
<red-nix> how do you pipe a tar file to bzip2  i tried tar c myfile.ext  > bzip2 filename.bz2  but it does not work
<viper12> hola room
<shock> <red-nix> --- its all in the manpage ;)
<red-nix> ok gonna have to relook
<fc> do you know if exists an italian channel ?
<red-nix> thanks
<goli> ...i am not trying a source install for evol [since the bug seems to be unresolved [https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4481] ...it is complaining that C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check....i have installed gcc, cpp, libcommoncpp2-1.0-0c102 and libcppopt..what else do i need
<shock> goli - what bug is unresolved?
<red-nix> you say its in the man page for what tar or bzip?
<shock> tar
<red-nix> hmm obviously i'm missing something let me look again
<goli> shock, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4481 ... evolution hanging while trying to save attachments
<shock> should be something like: "tar -cjf m00h.tar.bz2 files"
<shock> hm.... *tries*
<shock> works for me :/
<linuxboy> why does bugzilla use ssl ?
<goli> shock, hmm..
<sladen> goli: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lunatik> hi there !
<red-nix> ok what was throwin me off is it said decompress ok thanksk
<lunatik> ubuntu is great ! :)
<shock> tried with like a pdf, a zip and a jpg....
<sladen> goli: sudo apt-get install build-dep mozilla-firefox
<lunatik> thank you
<goli> sladen, trying now
<lunatik> I bought a dell inspiron 9200 and all work without configuring anything :)
<FAST> anyone know why mozilla-player is  hanging after loading up a video
<FAST> mplayer plugin
<goli> sladen, is the syntax correct? i am getting "E: Couldn't find package build-dep"
<sladen> goli: remove the 'install'
<goli> sladen, thanks
<goli> sladen, does that fix evol or does that allow me to proceed with source install?
<sladen> goli: 'build-essential' is a virtual package that depends on things like the C compiler;  'apt-get build-dep' fetches all the packages required to /build/ a particular package
<goli> sladen, okay got it...thanks so much
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu with the GUI and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" as root from /home/ which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I can't see hda1 in /mnt/, the desktop (like my usb stick), with "cat /proc/mounts", with "cat /etc/mstab", and I get "umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted". Anyone know what the "busy" means?
<sladen> goli: it allows you to build the package from source  (apt-get source -b ...    will do this)
<goli> sladen, okay...will try to reinstall evol from source...thanks so much for this
<Yawboy2> hi I'm new to ubuntu
<Yawboy2> anyone available to give me support?
<njan> Yawboy2, ask your question, I'm sure someone'll answer :)
<Yawboy2> ok njan
<shock> <Yawboy2> <-- and remember to visit/participate in the wiki/forums =)
<Yawboy2> I've downloaded a package from the mysql site but can't have them installed
<shock> Yawboy2 - You are aware of the apt-get thingy?
<Yawboy2> the packages are MySQL-client-4.1.10-0.i386.rpm,  MySQL-server-4.1.10-0.i386.rpm,  MySQL-shared-compat-4.1.10-0.i386.rpm
<Yawboy2> nope I'm not aware
<fsc> Yawboy2, use search in synaptic
<shock> oh -ok
<fsc> Yawboy2, you want debs
<shock> synaptic should rock your world ;)
<Neil3> it certainly rocked mine
<shock> :)
<fsc> Yawboy2, or as a last resort use alien for those rpms to convert them to debs
* Neil3 rolls over in content post-orgasmic ecstacy
* fsc moves out of the way
<Neil3> ahhhhhhhhhhhh synaptic
<shock> im used to commandline - but synaptic actually IS a nice and powerfull frontend
<Yawboy2> u mean the synaptic package manager
<shock> yes
<shock> that one
<fsc> i've always been command-line apt-gett'er, but i've been using synaptic strictly the past few days and it's nice
<shock> u need to enter your password
<Neil3> be careful using rpms in ubuntu, as they are made for another distro so might do things differently
<Neil3> ie not work
<Yawboy2> ok.  from there how do I lockage the packages I've downloaded?
<Yawboy2> do I have to use alien to convert them to debs first?
<fsc> Neil3, yeah...that would be last resort.  actually it would be preferrable to build from source and then deb'ify if a particular version was needed
<shock> (u might have to adjust the preferences->repositories to point to the web)
<Neil3> yeah
<fsc> Yawboy2, don't worry about alien right now
<Yawboy2> ok
<fsc> Yawboy2, open up synaptic and do a search for mysqul
<fsc> mysql
<shock> yeah... just use the ubuntu packages found in synaptic
<Neil3> mysql especially for you Yawboy2
<IamJacksUsername> PC crashed, dunno if anyone answered before: Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu with the GUI and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" as root from /home/ which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I get "umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted". Anyone know what the "busy" means?
<Yawboy2> I tried searching but nothing comes up
<shock> "busy" <--- means working
<Yawboy2> I have the packages in my /root folder
<shock> Yawboy2 - forget about the rpm's
<shock> better delete them, even
<fsc> shock, hehe..yeah, really
<shock> <IamJacksUsername> <-- check that no bash session/nautilus window or anything is open and in a directory of the mounted partition
<fsc> mysql is in synaptic
<fc> Yawboy2: the packages you've downloaded are not for  ubuntu.. forget it
<shock> ofc it is
<viper12> are the mysql's in the default repos after a new install?  if not, he may have to add a repos.
<Yawboy2> fsc yes but that one is only MySQL commons
<fsc> Yawboy2, did you just install ubuntu - and what version are you using?
<viper12> :)
<fsc> Yawboy2, I see client and server in there
<Neil3> mysql common, server and client are there
<Neil3> ubuntu specific packages
<Yawboy2> fsc: so how do I get MySQL running.  I new to dis ubuntu stuff
<Neil3> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installmysqldatabaseserver
<viper12> sometimes when things are EASIER.........its a shock.  :)
* Amaranth can't wait for everyone to follow the linux standard base spec
<fsc> Yawboy2, I don't know anything about mysql.  your first step is to install it
<shock> lol
<Amaranth> You just download an RPM off the internet and it Just Works(tm).
<viper12> neil3....are the packages in the default repositories?
<Neil3> as far as i can tell
<IamJacksUsername> shock, I checked for that, the only thing that was open was the terminal in which I ran the command from /home/.
<Neil3> they have the ubuntu logo next to them, viper12
<viper12> rpms blow the nard..........dependency hell.  my opinion.
<viper12> wasn't sure....i've got so many stupid repos's added now, couldn't remember if they were in the default list.  ;)
<fsc> viper12, so do debs.  it's the front-end that handles the dependency
<Yawboy2> fsc: mine only shows MySQL common
<shock> <IamJacksUsername> <--- in console you can run "lsof /dev/hda1"
<Amaranth> viper12: debs blow, dependency hell. common knowledge
<shock> gives you a list of what uses the "file" hda1
<Amaranth> viper12: debs and rpms both suck unless you use a package manager
<viper12> lol respectfully disagree.  tomato/tomahto. ;)
<Yawboy2> fsc: thanks.  I'll see what I can do
<Nermal> ellooooo
<Neil3> Yawboy2, here is a tutorial for mysql for when you've got it installed http://ubuntuguide.org/#installmysqldatabaseserver
<fsc> Yawboy2, check settings and respotiories
<Neil3> oops wrong url
<Nermal> anyone know of any PHP5 debs or a nice way to get PHP5 (with apache 2) on ubuntu ?
<Neil3> this is the one, Yawboy2: http://www.devshed.com/c/a/MySQL/Beginning-MySQL-Tutorial/
<Amaranth> viper12: Don't confuse rpm with apt-get. rpm compares to dpkg and apt-get compares to yum
<fsc> viper12, you're confused
<viper12> ama..ahh knows.
<fsc> everything is dependency hell
<fsc> because most stuff has dependencies
<fsc> .debs are no different
<Yawboy2> Neil3: thanks
<Neil3> ohh
<IamJacksUsername> shock, shouldn't I run "lsof /home/ubuntu/suse/"?
<viper12> see my comment above about 'preferences" and IMHO. ;)
<Neil3> Yawboy2, click the reload button in synaptic
<shock> hehe
<Neil3> then do a search
<Neil3> see what it turns up then
<Yawboy2> Neil3: yeah checking that out
<Amaranth> viper12: I don't think you understand. debs putting you in dependency hell isn't an opinion. It's a fact.
<shock> mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/ <--- should be fine either way
<shock> you could check both
<IamJacksUsername> shock, will do tonight. Thanks a lot.
<shock> :)
<viper12> amaranth...........you need ta see that I'm "over" it.  we're not here to 'convince each other of stuff........rather to help.....and if I got yer dander up, my apologies....but drop it please.
<shock> *nods*
<shock> helping is more fun and rewarding than flaming, too :P
<shock> ] :)
<Amaranth> viper12: Just trying to help you learn. I'll stop now.
<Neil3> aye
<Yawboy2> Neil3: now I don't even have anything showing up in the synaptic
<Neil3> hmz
<shock> Yawboy2 <-- check the preferences->repositories
<Neil3> is it still downloading all those list thingies?
<shock> damn... I tell you, plain console apt-get is easier
<shock> :P
<shock> sometimes
<viper12> lol
<Neil3> yeah shock definitely
<Neil3> actually
<Neil3> where does console apt-get log to?
<Neil3> cos synaptic makes a log
<Yawboy2> shock, ok
<Neil3> i looked in /var/log but didnt find much
<Amaranth> synaptic just runs apt-get :)
<shock> Yawboy2 - are you absolutely new to linux or just ubuntu/debian-distroy?
<Slask3n> what is best of Xfree86 and X.org?
<Amaranth> xorg
<Slask3n> whats the difference really?
<fsc> Slask3n, Ubuntu is moving to xorg
<Slask3n> ok, but what makes xorg better than xfree?
<fsc> Slask3n, xorg is a fork of xfree86 where there were development problems or something
<Amaranth> Slask3n: xfree development stalled, xorg is a fork with new features, big fixes, drivers, etc
<andy> whats a fork
<andy> joking
<fsc> Slask3n, most distros are moving to xorg
<Slask3n> ok
<Neil3> hey guys do a google search for 'miserable failure'
<Neil3> hehehe
<Neil3> and look at the first hit
<andy> does my name show up?
<Yawboy2> shock, new to ubuntu/debian-distroy
<Slask3n> hehe George W. Bush's profile at the White House :P
<Neil3> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=miserable+failure
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> :)
<Yawboy2> shock, I've been using Red Hat but not much.
<Nermal> Slask3n, Slask3n meet googlebomb. googlebomb, meet Slask3n
<viper12> lmao nermal
<Nermal> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=bastards is another example
<Neil3> hahahaha
<Nermal> hmm... why are PHP5 packages listed in apt with a "v" if you can't actually install them
<Nermal> that's like putting a naked fit girl in a perspex box
<viper12> lmao x 10 nermal.  SCO. choked on coffee over here. lmao
<fc> I have a problem with pnp bios, how can i set the opion nobiospnp ?
<Nermal> "you can see.. but no! you can't install me!"
<Nermal> fc, in the kernel parameters ?
<Yawboy2> shock, r u there?
<fc> yes, i think in kernel or grub... but i don't know...
<Nermal> there are two ways
<Nermal> on the boot menu, hit "e" and edit the kernel line before you boot, then hit "b" to boot it
<Nermal> or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to the end of the kernel line of the appropriate entry
<fc> ok .. I try now thanks
<fc> I have added nobiospnp after "... ro quiet splash" line but nothing changes...
<Nermal> hm
<Nermal> whats your actual problem ?
<fc> when booting an error says the there is a problem with pnp bios.. and to rebbot whith this option to solve...
<Nermal> ah..
<Nermal> tried adding it at the grub menu ?
<fc> yes
<snowblink_> fc: does it actually stop you from booting?
<fc> no it boot.. only this message..
<snowblink_> fc: I get it as well, but it has not adversely effected me. So I ignore it
<fc> ok..
<ernstp> hi #ubuntu
<ernstp> anyone else having trouble with totem-xine?
<ernstp> no picture! except for one frame when you close totem
<edulix> hey !
<edulix> here someone with an imac rev A
<edulix> I'm having problem with  xfree configuration
<edulix> I've dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree, and restarted gdm
<edulix> (closing session)
<edulix> in the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 I've seen that I have only put support for 800x600 and 640x480
<ernstp> ok?
<edulix> but my resolution is 512x384 and gnome doesn't let me change it !
<ernstp> worked a bit with linux on them old imacs...
<ernstp> try adding your sync values to your xfconfig file
<edulix> ernstp ? really I'm lucky then !
<edulix> ernstp: which sync values? :P
<edulix> Section "Monitor"
<edulix> 	Identifier	"iMac"
<edulix> 	HorizSync	28-50
<edulix> 	VertRefresh	43-75
<edulix> 	Option		"DPMS"
<edulix> EndSection
<edulix> that are the one's I have
<daniels> should be going a lot higher than that
<ernstp> oh. yeah, those. your _real_ sync values. :-)
<daniels> to roughly 1024x768 at 75Hz
<ernstp> they are in apple's hardware notes
<edulix> in the manual you mean? or in the web ?
<ernstp> developer.apple.com
<edulix> ok
<edulix> and I'm curious how can it be using a resolution I haven't set up ?
<ernstp> you don't have to set up very much really
<ernstp> it'll calculate it from the sync values
<ernstp> http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Hardware/hardware2.html
<ernstp> damn, it's really hard to find. thought I'd help you a bit.. been there before
<Amaranth> ok, done messing with the bot for a least 12 hours :)
<edulix> ernstp: I've found it
<edulix> BTW, all imacs (I've a rev. A) have the same monitor specs right?
<edulix> and does it support graphic accel via dri or something (in linux/ubuntu I mean) ?
<edulix> 	HorizSync	60.015
<edulix> 	VertRefresh	75.03-117.233
<edulix> this should be right?
<edulix> (I don't want to make my monitor explode :)
<edulix> ernstp ?
<Cosco`> hello , i forgot my password and now i cant login .. what can i do?
<Cosco`> when i type username root and password it ask me to relogin
<bob2> er
<bob2> there's no root account by default
<Cosco`> oh..
<Cosco`> so what can i do?
<edulix> oh, well there is :P
<bob2> ?
<edulix> sudo su -
<edulix> and then passwd
<bob2> Cosco`: login as your normal user
<pdr> Cosco`: reboot to single-user mode
<Cosco`> i cant sudo .. because i cant login
<Cosco`> bob2: i cant , i forgot my user pass
<bob2> then reboot and hit "esc" over and over
<Cosco`> pdr : how?
<bob2> when you get to the grub menu, choose the emergency option
<Cosco`> i dont see the emergency option
<Cosco`> where is it?
<bob2> dude
<Amaranth> second in the list of kernels to boot
<bob2> are you at the grub boot menu?
<MartinC> if anyone has time could they help me out, i'm a total n00b, it's about an ATI issue, x server cannot start because of it, ive read the ubunto dox but I dont understand, am I supposed to download fglrx for my radeaon 9100 and then try and install it how help?!
<pdr> Cosco`: edit the grub boot line and put the word "single" after it
<bob2> MartinC: no, you don't need to do that
<Cosco`> ah , in boot mode, not in the login screen?
<bob2> yes
<Cosco`> so..i edit it and i add single at the end?
<MartinC> bob2 can u help me out please? I'm in dire need of your expertise
<Amaranth> MartinC: You don't need the fglrx driver for that card. There is an opensource driver that should have been setup when you installed.
<Cosco`> bob2 : and what after ? i boot on ubuntu and it will not ask me the pass?
<pdr> Cosco`: there's probably already a line for it, but that's what you do if there's not
<bob2> MartinC: if it didn't work out of the box, try asking on the user list
<bob2> Cosco`: yes
<Cosco`> ok
<Cosco`> let me test , brb
<pdr> if he was on irc, how was he logged on?
* pdr is befuddled
<pdr> sorry, how was he *not* logged on
<viper12> more than one pc or dual boot and get here from doze pfr
<viper12> ?
<pdr> so why did he just log off?
<viper12> prolly dual boot from doze........to get back to ubuntu.........shrugs.
<pdr> maybe he hit ctrl-alt-del on the wrong keyboard?
<pdr> whatever..
<viper12> lol
<MartinC> i type startx and the it says fatal screen error no devices found ...
<MartinC> ok lets say i try and install this 9100 linux driver from ATI. it's a .rpm package how do i unpack it?
<pdr> it's possible you could convert it with the alien program
<pdr> fakeroot alien blah.rpm
<Cosco> bob2 : thank man , i made it :) it works now
<bob2> MartinC: that won't help
<MartinC> bob2 any suggestions I'm all out of ideas, it's a fresh install. i basically put in the cd partioned the drive and when it starts up it doesnt go into x-server
<MartinC> the screen blinks a few times
<edulix> ernstp: still not working :(
<MartinC> when i run startx all hell breaks loose over the screen
<viper12> which version you installing martinc? warty or hoary?
<MartinC> warty
<viper12> 9100 radeon you said?
<MartinC> it's onboard radeon when the pc starts up it says graphics by radeon (9100) top right
<Amaranth> oh man, sabayon looks incredible
<viper12> sabayon Ama?  blinks.
<viper12> what pc type martin?
<andy> how do you change colour from 16 bit to 24 bit
<Amaranth> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog//sabayon
<daniels> andy: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (hoary) or /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (warty), change DefaultDepth from 16 to 24
<viper12> ty am.  checkin'.
<Amaranth> MartinC: You have a PM from the bot.
<MartinC> thanks amaranth :)
<MartinC> i saw that doc
<andy> daniels: thx mate..was drunk when i did it last night and could not remember what i had done
<daniels> andy: heh
<viper12> holy crap Am...........spooooon!!!!!!!!!
<MartinC> when i run ... sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<Amaranth> MartinC: pastedump your X error log somewhere
<MartinC> i get it says couldnt find package fglrx-driver
<bob2> MartinC: then you probably just found a bug
<bob2> MartinC: ask on the mailing list
<bob2> installing firegl is unlikely to help
<bob2> does it even work with a 9100?
<MartinC> it cant find the package ... should i get it from somewhere
<MartinC> the precise error is E: Couldn't find package driver fglrx-driver
<MartinC> it buils the package lists and dependency trees
<MartinC> and then says that
<viper12> what worries me is that its an onboard chip........I had BIG probs with an ati onboard chip awhile back.....all the 'solutions' didn't work, and it turned out it was a tweaked chip by the manufacturer. blargh.
<Cosco> i have another question .. how do i set my ident name@ .. with @ at the end
<bob2> MartinC: if you actually want to use firegl, read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cosco> (in x-chat)
<bob2> Cosco: as part of the username?  or with no hostname at all?
<Amaranth> bob2: firegl is for nvidia cards
<Cosco> bob2 : a part of the username
<Cosco> for connecting to my psybnc
<bob2> Amaranth: no, it's not
<Amaranth> oh
<jacquesmerde> hmm...how come synaptic says to install a simple bittorrent package (gnome-btdownload), it has to remove evolution, gedit, gdm, rhythmbox, a whole lot of gnome- packages and a whole lot of python- packages?
<viper12> :O  it shouldn't.  I just installed the base bittorrent package earlier this evening on another box..........didn't say anything about removing anything.
<bob2> yes, but that wasn't the gnome one
<bob2> which probably depends on an old version of python or something
<MartinC> k guys i'll check back later, i might just install ubuntu on an old box with pci vga card haha
<Cosco> bob2: can you answer my question please.. ?
<MartinC> cya ;)
<bob2> Cosco: no
<bob2> if I knew the answer I'd have said so
<bob2> but it sounds silly and probably not possible
<Cosco> ok.
<Cosco> anybody else .. how can i connect to my psybnc on x-chat.. if i set the username cosco@ it doenst work
<Amaranth> bob2, Cosco: It's possible. You need to run an ident server.
<Amaranth> No idea how to set that up.
<jacquesmerde> gnome-btdownload is just a package for bittorrent which plugs it into the gnome interface...why would it want to remove all those other packages?
<Cosco> hm , and with other irc clients ?
<bob2> just install one then
<bob2> no irc client on unix includes an inetd server
<Cosco> and how does mirc support on windows?
<bob2> because it includes one
<snipper__> hello all
<bob2> because windows is all about pointless code duplication like that
<bob2> install oidentd or so
<Cosco> oidentd?
<shock> how can i connect to my psybnc on x-chat
<shock> <Cosco> -- let me check
<shock> cause thats exactly what im doing in quakenet
<shock> :P
<viper12> jacques......it shouldn't.  unless you had something else going on in synaptic that would remove those apps. but bittorrent....that one is fresh on my mind...and there was no uninstall at all.
<Cosco> shock : ok
<shock> all I had to do was:
<shock> enter nickname for being online
<shock> enter username (for psybnc)
<shock> enter the server password
<shock> set the server address
<shock> and thats it
<shock> connects wonderfully
<jacquesmerde> viper12, well, i installed off the warty cd, changed my sources to hoary, did an upgrade (not dist-upgrade). opened synaptic, went to dload gnome-btdownload, and it said it wsa going to remove all that stuff
<Cosco> bob2 :
<Skid> hi, I've removed one of my drives out of my pc, so natureally it's re-arrange the drive numbering system (i..e hd(2,0), etc) - grub therefore has spat it's dummy out over it.. is there anyway I can get ito my pc and like auto fix it?
<shock> its in XChat->serverlist->editmode
<Cosco> i installed oidentd : what now?
<Skid> compile psybnc with oidentd support?
<Skid> assuming thats what you're using it for
<jacquesmerde> viper12, i just tried marking bittorrent itself for dload instead of the gnome one, and had the same list of to be removed packages
<viper12> ahhh.......now..........the possibility there is the warty to hoary move.  (i'm guessing.)  I installed from a straight hoary install. (bit) and nothing was removed.
<shock> so, viper?
<viper12> so....what shock?
<jacquesmerde> viper12, i'm assuming the move has something do with it, but gdm, gedit and evolution are all central parts of both systems
<shock> ahhh.......now..........the possibility there is the warty to hoary move. ?
<shock> what about that?
<shock> o was that no question?
<viper12> was talking with jaque shock.
<shock> ah ok
<shock> *g*
<jacquesmerde> sorry, shock, didn't mean to make you jealous
<viper12> lol
<jacquesmerde> any advice, viper12? or am i destined to go bt-less...
<viper12> man this almost sounds like something d.base fooey going on.
<oz_> hi all - just a quick(?) question on partitions/filesystems... How would you guys divy up a 160g drive for a new install?
<jacquesmerde> viper12, i think i'm gonna try doing a dist-upgrade again, hope it doesnt remove all the sound from my computer this time though
<viper12> are you actually using ev and gedit?  I'd write down what apps are marked for uninstall......let syaptics do its thing.......and if nothing else do a apt-get to put them back on.
<viper12> if this is a hoary 'play' box and not critical that is.
<oz_> I've had some problems with reiserfs and fedora... - it's a development box..
<jacquesmerde> viper12, its my main box, and my play box, nothing critical at all
<viper12> lol  yeah, right. lol
<viper12> well the apps you listed won't kill the system....but gdm could kill the gui........but easily reinstalled piece.
<rjw> I have a weird issue with gstreamer (using hoary). It will only work ( in Multimedia Systems Selector) if I use OSS. For Alsa or ESD, it will say: Failed to construct test pipeline. Alsa and polypaudio are working however ( tested with aplay & paplay). Any ideas?
<viper12> you might want to do it and toss what happened on the dev forum jacques
<jacquesmerde> viper12, what if i just did a aptitude install ubuntu-desktop afterwards? wouldnt that pull my system together?
<lubomir> hello
<viper12> it should, but you may not have complete issues.  let synaptics do its thing....could be that something from the wart>hoary move didn't finish properly? again...guessing here.
<jacquesmerde> viper12, i think i'll just head back to slack. not as pretty, but i much prefer the transperancy
<viper12> lol.........well you gotta admit you are in a 'testing' environment with hoary..........and the warnings were on the site. heh heh
<Scaramouche> If a kind soul can answer a very newbie question:  how can I save my changes to gnome settings (panels and so forth), export them, and reinstall them if I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<viper12> As for transparency jacques....you can do the same thing in ubuntu at the command line, but I prefer not doing the command line....gives me hives if i do it too much. ;)
<shock> <Scaramouche> -- that never is ia good idea right now
<Scaramouche> why, shock?
<shock> but its being asked for alot lately
<shock> because evolution i.e stores some unique ID's in gconf
<shock> gconf being what you wanted to know, btw - the settings are mostly there
<Scaramouche> ah hah!
<jacquesmerde> viper12, i was warned, but it ubuntu is so preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty. i normally do stuff at the command line, aptitude gives me warnings about removals and upgrades etc, but its the whole apt-get system which is the achilles heel
<shock> but it think its rather easy to get gnome configured to whatever you want
<shock> :P
<Scaramouche> shock, it is easy, but it still takes time!
<linuxboy> jacquesmerde: what would you recommend over apt-get ?
<Tsjoklat> jacquesmerde, there is no comparing between slack and ubu in my opinion
<viper12> nods jaq.  When I moved to ubuntu, I forced myself to stay AWAY from apt-get and use the synaptics interface, to keep the potential for problems in 'one' spot.  and I've had nothing but success with it.
<Scaramouche> and, newbie that I am, I've already given myself a pretty polluted system I think...
<viper12> its still doin' the stuff, but I let it 'smart-upgrade' and stay within the framework of ubuntu, if for nothing else, to test the system.
<oz_> anyone have any opinions about what filesystems to use on a large disk > 150g?
<viper12> shouldn't BE a comparison tween slack and ubuntu........slack is 'ground-up' for rock stability and is more an 'admin/guru' system.  ubu is trying to woo the 'joe-user'..they both have their place.
<jacquesmerde> woah. woah, i'm not knocking apt-get, not trolling. but we all know apt-get on an "unstable" system has its dangers, no more than any other "unstable" systems thogh, its just that with apt-get, apt-get does the unstablising for you, youdont get to do it yourself
<daniels> dudes, please not so much with the distro wars here
<viper12> which be why, jacque, I'm staying with snaptics interface.  If ubu is gonna barf......I want it to be 'their' barf and not mine.  heh heh
<Scaramouche> shock, just so I'm clear:  if I save my current gconf somewhere, and reinstall warty (or if I try hoary?) I can get back to my panel, window etc preferences by overwriting gconf with what I saved?
<jacquesmerde> i only meant what i said to be offhand. its like that fawltey towers episode, "just don't mention the war"
<viper12> what 'war?'  comparisons and opinion are all i'm seeing here. (no flames that I can see.)
<viper12> lmao jacques
<shock> probaly some of that
<jacquesmerde> viper12, thats the blessing and the curse of unstable apt-get, you have less control over barfing, but when you DO barf, everyone else does the same barf, so there's only one barf to fix
<shock> .gnome_private and those might contain some stuff too
<shock> what you could do, ofc - is tar your complete home dir ;)
<shock> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20050218
<viper12> you got it jacq.  and with hoary......that's actually a good thing......if documented. :D
<viper12> afk brb
<Scaramouche> thanks shock!
<jacquesmerde> viper12, its especially good if you have generic hardware, so MORE and MORE people can be saddled with your barf, so it'll get fixed sooner. thats the joy of apt-get on ubuntu hoary, taking everyone down with you! i just get a bit impatient about the fix though, though about is pretty fast in barf-fixing
<shock> thats why having a seperate /home partition is usually a good idea
<shock> so if you reinstall - go for manual partitioning and set up a seperate home ( if you do 5-7 G is WAY enough for / )
<CarlK>  can flukebox have "desktop icons" ?
<Tsjoklat> I think you are comparing apples with oranges.. apt-get is fantastic.. synaptic a tad less
<Scaramouche> yes shock, that's exactly my dilemma.  I should have tried to change the partition options to begin with.  But I went with the default warty install.
<viper12> back.
<Scaramouche> quick def of barf would be appreciated
<shock> <Scaramouche> -- well use parted to resize the partitions
<viper12> and lol jacqes...I hear you...another reason I decided on ubu for my distro.......the community/development is really really on target.
<shock> and create a new one
<Scaramouche> qtparted?
<shock> then mount it, copy your entire home dir to that partition and change fstab accordingly
<shock> i allways go with console parted :P
<shock> cause Im comfy with it
<shock> dunno how  well qt-parted is
<shock> *g*
<Scaramouche> ok!
<shock> its some hassle - but the benefit of a home partition that wont vanish if a reinstall is required greatly outstands this
<viper12> I want the interface from 'snow crash'.  no text, no command lines, I just put the headset on, and there we all are.....in a bar shooting the shiz.  heh heh
<jstn_7> hi, has any one had trouble installing ubuntu as a dual boot with windows xp?
<shock> btw - the fstab entry for the home partition shoul later look like this: "/dev/hda6       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2"
<viper12> jstn..........dual boot if xp on first, or xp on AFTER?
<shock> ofc u need to adjust the "/dev/hda6" part
<jstn_7> xp on first
<Scaramouche> shock, my only issue with the seperate home partition is, I have no clue how much space I should leave for the rest of linux on this 40 gig drive... should say 2 gigs be enough for the non-home system files or whatever?
<viper12> then that'd be a 'no' from my neck of the woods...didn't have any probs. ( i did have to repartition, but used part.magic to do that.)
<jstn_7> what happens is i install ubuntu, install grub on the mbr, as suggested, then i can't get into windows
<shock> <Scaramouche> --- 2 gig is too few
<viper12> I didn't have any issues with that at all jstn.  grub loaded up and saw xp and listed it no sweat.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<shock> id say leave 5-7 gig
<jstn_7> hmm,
<jstn_7> I had a look through the forums
<shock> that way you will never ever have to worry about your system space ;)
<jstn_7> and changed the relevant line to rootnoverify
<CarlK> viper12 - I vote 4gig.
<jstn_7> and all i get is a flash cursor when loading windows
<jstn_7> flashing*
<viper12> 4gig? carl? were you talking to shock?
<jstn_7> and then nothing happens
<vniki> wha best distro hoary or warty?
<shock> kde+gnome+some devel-tools is around 4.2 gig
<CarlK> viper12 - um... looks like it
<CarlK> shock - I vote 4gig.
<viper12> vniki, warty is production........hoary is test at this point.  so if you want it to work, i'd say warty for now.
<CarlK> vniki - hoary
<Scaramouche> Cool!  Is repartioning with parted fairly safe, shock?  That stuff is what kept my out of linux before.  I trashed a hard drive with Mandrake once.
<viper12> (althouth hoary is 'cooler'.)
<CarlK> vniki - if you are up to helping make ubunto better, then hoary.   If you just want to install and forget about the rest of us, warty
<Rattboi> CarlK, what a choice :P
<viper12> lol carlk.......jeez...........lol
<viper12> and if vniki NEEDS it to 'work'.....and hoary ka-booms.........blame carlk.
<viper12> heh heh
<jacquesmerde> viper12, i can't fight the temptation to upgrade my system to a point where its frustratingly too unstable for me, just coz i love the features
<Rattboi> I'm with jacquesmerde
<Scaramouche> hey I think I'm making ubuntu better by being the "idiot" in "idiot proof" ;-)
<viper12> that is WHY I have hoary running on a laptop, and my main box is warty.  I can play.......and still be here if crap goes south.
<jacquesmerde> right now i'm thinking, all i want is for hoary to go stable, but once that happens, i'll be sucked into the next unstable release
<CarlK> viper12 - thats what the Live CD is for ;)
<viper12> .....having been a tech for toooo long me thinks.  heh heh
<CarlK> jacquesmerde - I just want to be able to say I am running Grumpy Groundhog
<daniels> grumpy is not hoary+1
<viper12> that's a good point carlk, but live cd vs. an installed 'unstable'......its jes not the same thing. ;)
<jstn_7> is there any way to install grub to a floppy instead of the mbr?
<viper12> jstn.......you still sweating that boot loader? lol
<CarlK> viper12 = I didn't make my self clear... the live CD is what you use when your unstable goes south
<CarlK> jstn_7 - yes (but I am not sure how)
<shock> <Scaramouche> --- remember to run parted from a live cd
<jstn_7> too right, I've installed ubuntu 3 times, and its messed my system :(
<viper12> lmao......even better point carlk.........but I still like having more than one box. heh heh
<jacquesmerde> when, groundhog hits stable, i shall dub it groundhog day, and will wish to live it every day over and over
<shock> cause u need to have the partitions unmounted
<shock> :)
<shock> but then its fairly safe, yes
<shock> atleast for ex2/3 partitions
<CarlK> viper12 - besides, what ar the odd's of both unstable's going south at the same time?
<Scaramouche> good catch shock!  thanks!
<viper12> jstn, you can also install grub in another partition besides the mbr.
<kzm> Hi all....
* CarlK chants upgrade... upgrade...
<kzm> Question: I can't seem to get Emacs keybindings in GTK (i.e. Gaim)
<jstn_7> yea, i was thinking of creating a /boot partition
<viper12> carlk.............murphy's law dictates that the odds are 1:1 at the worst time. ;)
<CarlK> viper12 - lol... good point
<Scaramouche> jacquesmerde, what if it sees it's shadow, 6 more weeks of hoar-frost? ;-
<viper12> jacq just bailed. scara.
<kzm> I've modified (created) .gtkrc-2.0, added the line to it, checked (strace) that Gaim reads it, but it still loads Default keybindings....any hint?
<jstn_7> but, would that need to be within the first 1024 cylinders?
<Scaramouche> another bad pun wasted
<jstn_7> I heard some about a bios cylinder limit
<jstn_7> something*
<viper12> jstn, I believe those limitation warnings apply to older hardware.  if the bios supports large parts, and I'm guessing yours does.......it should be okay.....but grub is pretty rock solid.
<Scaramouche> Shock, thanks for the clear info.  helps a lot.  Now where did i put that cd...
<shock> *g*
<jstn_7> ok, thanks
<viper12> np
<kzm> Anybody?
<viper12> If it were up to me........I'd make everyone download a live cd and TRY it first before installing....
<viper12> kzm...sorry, don't have ze first clue.  if noone can answer in here.........you might wanna post that to the forums....bet someone would have an answer.
<aroman> how stable are hoary packages? are there any major problems? and is there a list of current bugs?
<viper12> not shabby aroman........but it still is test releases.........and the ubu forums have really good info on show stoppers and such.
<jdub> aroman: it's in development, but close to release. bugzilla.ubuntu.com for bugs.
<CarlK> aroman - the only problem I have found with hoary is apt-get depdancies aren't all there
<CarlK> er, one or two aren't
<aroman> CarlK, which ones?
<CarlK> aroman - looking for it...
<CarlK> "apt-get install gnome" said among other things: "...package is simply not installable and a bug report against that package should be filed."
<aroman> jdub, so was debian sarge for more than a year, yet was perfectly stable for me... I guess I'm saying... if I upgrade through apt, how well will it work?
<jdub> aroman: lots of people are using it. our release schedule is not like debian's.
<CarlK> damm, someone did tell me to file... I thought i was told not to...
<aroman> jdub, well if lots of ppl are using it... I think I should ;)
<jdub> CarlK: we don't have a 'gnome' meta package
<CarlK> ah, I was told both, and missed the bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<jdub> CarlK: not supported, anyway
<jdub> CarlK: why do you want to install that?
<aroman> I'm guessing... that to upgrade all I need to do is s/warty/hoary/g in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<CarlK> jdub - I started with a server install
<viper12> the trick aroman is to decide if you want to use it.  if you need 'stability' and potential downtime isn't an option...then don't.  If you wish to test and such..then do....and for the most part its pretty rock solid, but mileage, like users, will vary.
<jdub> CarlK: ok, so either reinstall, or install ubuntu-desktop
<CarlK> jdub - it is a small box, don't want everything
<aroman> viper12, all right... I'm willing to take my chances ;)
<viper12> dat's da spirit! :)
<aroman> what's the proper upgrade path?
<CarlK> yipee!
<jdub> CarlK: so look through the dependencies before it installs, and pick and choose
<CarlK> jdub - that's what I am doing
<viper12> aroman:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2555
<viper12> the first two posts are all ya need.
* Nermal thwaps ubuntu for not having php5 debs in apt
<pdr> nor nagios 2.0
<viper12> oh...aro, you on warty now right?
<CarlK> the plan is to put the box in my front room and have a touch screen (touch-mate old pizza box type)
<aroman> viper12, hehe I was right there ...
<viper12> lol.
<viper12> day ja vooo.
<CarlK> so what windo manager (or would it be something else) that will let me have desktop icons to lauch apps?
<Thom_Holwerda> erm
<Thom_Holwerda> gnome, kde
<jdub> CarlK: nautilus manages the desktop
<CarlK> jdub - so nautilus and flukebox is a valid pair?
<jdub> sure
<Thom_Holwerda> there's a folder in your home dir called "Desktop"
<CarlK> thanks
<Thom_Holwerda> indeed
<viper12> welp, i'm outta here. take care all.
<aroman> damn my dns lookups are slow :( and I disabled ipv6...
<shock> cu all on sunday...
<LinuxJones> aroman, where did you disable it ?
<aroman> LinuxJones, in /etc/modules.conf or something like that
<aroman> and why does apt-get dist-upgrade want to remove ubuntu-desktop (after sources.list update to hoary)?
<jdub> aroman: start with upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<aroman> jdub, why?
<jdub> aroman: to avoid that
<aroman> bu what is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<CarlK> On startup I see: "warning! /etc/modprobe.conf exists but  does not include /etc/rc.modules" (or something... it scrolled off and I can't find it in dmesg or messages... where should I look for the message?) or if that is the message, what do I need to do?
<jdub> aroman: dist-upgrade will happily add and remove packages to resolve the upgrade
<aroman> ah ok
<daniels> whereas upgrade just installs new versions of stuff
<LinuxJones> aroman, you need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to stop that module from being loaded
<aroman> LinuxJones, yeah that's prolly waht I did
<aroman> followed that ubuntuguide.org
<dtygel> hi all :)
<dtygel> Does anyone know how to install apacha-php-mysql in ubuntu?
<dtygel> I tried aptitude install apache php4 mysql-server, but it didn't find any php4 package...
<dtygel> ...so I gave up.
<jdub> dtygel: libapache2-mod-php4
<jdub> dtygel: and that will install apache2, not apache
<jdub> dtygel: on a server, i strongly recommend sticking to supported packages, not enabling universe
<dtygel> so apache 2 is supported package, and apache1.3 is universe?
<dtygel> rather odd.
<xukun> Hi all, I,m having hard time installing user modde linux. Is there anybody who I can ask some quations?
<LinuxJones> dtygel, no it would be the other way around
<dtygel> linuxjones: I thought apache1.3 was more stable...
<Tsjoklat> dtygel, Apache2 is better
<Tsjoklat> Apache1 already uses heaps of things from Apache2
<dtygel> nice: so I'll stick to apache 2:) (you convinced me). And how is the command line to install the whole pack (apache2, php4, mysql)?
<Tsjoklat> apt-get install apache2
<LinuxJones> dtygel, it's just that alot of plugins are not as well supported in Version 2
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: isnt it early there to be awake? :)
<dtygel> linuxjones: I didn't get it. So why is apache 2 better?
<dtygel> tsjoklat: thank you. And then mysql? What comes first?
<LinuxJones> xukun, what is user mode linux again ?
<raghu> dtygel: you can brake the long apache file to smaller modules
<raghu> dtygel: in version2
<|QuaD|> dtygel...do it in either order... if there is  adependency it will fix it automatically
<LinuxJones> dtygel, that's where are of the coding is taking place,
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, haven't slept yet dear :)
<Tsjoklat> dtygel also Apache2 is nicer on your mem
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: leading a schedule like mine... though i went to bed early tonight. how was your kubuntu install?
<dtygel> cool, raghu, tsjoklat and linuxjones: I'll try it.
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, still plotting away .. had to take a break yesterday.. was my bday
<|QuaD|> happy bday did you do anything fun
<raghu> Tsjoklat: belated wishes dude
<RU63> can anyone help me out with xorg?  i just did a: sudo apt-get source xorg
<nix000> anyone tell me where i can get the kernel config file for hoary ? i am trying to run it under warty.
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, eat a lot lol and thanks raghu even though I am a dudette :)
<RU63> what should i do now
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: as long as you had fun :) i am stuck in an airport hotel now waiting for my ride
<nix000> Tsjoklat, what you doing in here with a baby poo on your hands !!!
<Tsjoklat> |QuaD|, where are you right now?
<Tsjoklat> nix000, hamana?
<dtygel> Folks, am I correct if I put: 1)apt-get install apache2; 2) apt-get install mysql-server; 3) configure for php (how?)
<|QuaD|> Tsjoklat: philly... some company flew me out here
<Tsjoklat> dtygel there is a great wike page about it do a google for it
<nix000> Tsjoklat, me no understand
<dtygel> tsjoklat: I'll go for it, thanks.
<Tsjoklat> nix000, me neithre
<Tsjoklat> nix000, that makes two I meant
<maximaus> hallo! Anyone familiar with getting an ancient ISA soundcard to talk?
<Tsjoklat> dtygel, I would give you the link but I have no web browser atm sorry
<RU63> if i have installed xorg, do i need to do anything?
<nix000> maximaus, pray a lot !
<CarlK> maximaus  - I am working on that too - what card?
<maximaus> LOL
<maximaus> I think its just a sb compatible
<CarlK> maximaus - does "aplay -l " show a card?
<maximaus> Ive only one pci port and thats for networking
<nix000> maximaus, they had a plug and pray concept for isa cards back then
<maximaus> CarlK,  let me check
<maximaus> no soundcards found :/
<maximaus> crap
<CarlK> maximaus - lspnp - that should give you a hint as to which card
<maximaus> CarlK, Ive not got that command available.
<dtygel> Tsjoklat, is it a wiki page inside ubuntu.org? I searched it and found nothing. I also googled and found anything. Should I look for "debian" instead of "ubuntu"?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hi
<Tsjoklat> dtygel, hold a minute will you please? I'll get it for you
<CarlK> um, anyone know why maximaus doesn't have lspnp?
<CarlK> maximaus - warty or hoary?
<maximaus> Im on warty.
<maximaus> Im on vacation in Sweden and bringing an ancient box to life. :D
<CarlK> hmm.. I am on hoary... surprised you don't have lspnp
<maximaus> me too
<maximaus> I ran a whereis just to make sure
<CarlK> maximaus - if you only have 1 pci, i would use that for sound and isa for ethernet
<maximaus> CarlK, yeah thats logical--but my cousins just sprang for a new pci network card--the fools...LOL
<CarlK> I am assuming you have a pile of cards to pick from ;)
<maximaus> pile of soundcards. :P
<CarlK> maximaus - maybe you can hook some speakers up to it
<zim> need to burn 50 CDs fast where can i find a command line script to hdc to hdd
<maximaus> LOL, no the mixer shows nothing and the pci card works great.
<fc> how can i install firefox 1.0 with dom inspector ?
<zim> Please anyone who can help
<CarlK> zim - huh?
<edulix> hey
<edulix> someone installed recently beagle in hoary?
<Tsjoklat> dtygel, apachefreaks.com
<maximaus> catch you all later, Ive got to grab the last two hours of scandanavian daylight.
<maximaus> thanks
<zim> need to make 100 cds for a cliant i have made the master and want to copy it 100 times
<dtygel> thank you Tsjoklat! I'm opening it right now.
<Tsjoklat> dtygel, http://www.apachefreaks.com
<remon> Hi, does anybody know if a 250 Gig hdd can be used with just one partition (ext3) Grub fails to load after install with error 18 when I do a "simple" install :-( It worked before on a hard disk of 10 Gigs. The system is a PIII
<CarlK> maximaus - i hear SB compat isn't al;wasy SB compat
<CarlK> zim - 2 steps
<CarlK> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=master.iso
<zim> ok
<zim> then
<CarlK> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdr master.iso
<zim> ty
<CarlK> (i made up the cdr.. you will need to figure out the device)
<zim> will try it
<CarlK> zim - linux 2.4 or 2.6?
<remon> btw, I was very surprised by the installer, on my 10 Gig hdd the install was the most simple I'd ever had with a Linux system :-)
<zim> have ubuntu and fc3
<zim> both are 2.6 i think
<CarlK> if the cdrecord can't find the burner, come back ;)
<CarlK> cdrecord -eject dev=/dev/cdr master.iso
<CarlK> just so you know when to switch disks
<CarlK> btw - now would be a good time to buy a faster burner ;)
<CarlK> maximaus - (if you are still here)  "A word about compatibility: even though most sound cards are claimed to be SoundBlaster compatible, very few currently sold cards are compatible enough to work with the Linux SoundBlaster driver."
<CarlK> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Sound-HOWTO/x96.html
<zim> CarlK :[root@targa equiplus] # dd if=/dev/hdc of=master.iso
<zim> dd: reading `/dev/hdc': Input/output error
<zim> 281512+0 records in
<zim> 281512+0 records out
<CarlK> zim - best not to do multi line pastes in IRC...
<CarlK> zim - you may have a bad master
<CarlK> but, you can test master.iso
<CarlK> mkdir iso
<zim> will do with mount
<CarlK> mount -o loop master.iso iso
<CarlK> yup
<zim> do you need the last iso i have never used it what is it
<zim> sorry dumb Q
<CarlK> zim - the mount.. yeah...
<CarlK> its the somewhere in mountsomething somewhere
<zim> i normaly call (iso) CD
<CarlK> find iso/ -exec md5sum {} \;|tee index.md5
<CarlK> cd /mnt/cdrom
<CarlK> md5sum --check /otherdir/index.md5
<zim> CarlK can you make an iso from a folder
<CarlK> I have been making index.md5 part of the master so that I can check the cd
<CarlK> zim - mkisofs
<zim> rfm yeah
<AndyR> ll
<AndyR> lo all
<inc_> sup room
<LinuxJones> hi guys
<scoon> yo, yo, yo
<CarlK> where do sound card module parameters go?
<jono> how can I find out which module in lsmod is the one for my wireless card (centrino)?
<daniels> jono: ipw2[12] 00
<CarlK> jono - dmesg|less
<CarlK> or just ask here ;)
<LUDO_I_BRZO> hi all
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i need some help
<scoon> LUDO_I_BRZO, we all do.  but none of us can read minds or fingers for that matter.
<LUDO_I_BRZO> can enyone tel me where can i get img files for ubuntu for meaking a bootable floppies with rawrite
<CarlK> I can...
<CarlK> you need to type some things...
<scoon> CarlK, you can read minds and fingers
<scoon> CarlK, damn, that's hot.
<jono> daniels, cheers
<inc_> floppies.. eww
<CarlK> don't really need to.  all problems have a basic answer
<jono> I am having some real problems with the driver - it keeps dropping the connection
<LUDO_I_BRZO> hey do not disscredit floppies
<LUDO_I_BRZO> the thing is
<CarlK> LUDO_I_BRZO - you have a CD but it wont boot?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i have a laptop with no cd-rom
<LUDO_I_BRZO> just a floppy and usb
<inc_> usb :)
<LUDO_I_BRZO> now, my bios does not have a boot from usb device option
<inc_> :(
<LUDO_I_BRZO> and i want to install ubuntu on it
<dtygel> folks: is it possible to just install LAMP from apachefriends.org in ubuntu?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i did it with mandrake and rawrite and bootable floppy to get to my usb cd-rom
<LUDO_I_BRZO> now.. where can i find the img files for ubuntu?
<rel> hi, anyone knows whats the difference between amd64-generic and amd64-k8
<inc_> damnsmalllinux would prob be better in that case .. it rox
<CarlK> LUDO_I_BRZO - try this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jono> is there a way I can find out the driver version of my ipw2200 driver?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> That link doesnt tell me where to get img files
<CarlK> LUDO_I_BRZO correct.
<inc_> don't have the ubuntu iso?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> no img files to use with rawrite to make a boot floppy that can probe my usb cd-rom
<CarlK> huh - I thought it would boot from usb...
<inc_> ludo.. you reading that link  carlk sent you?
<CarlK> inc_ - it doesn't look like it it will cut it
<inc_> the smart boot manager looks like it may
<inc_> maybe able to choose the usb dev to boot from
<CarlK> inc_ - it doesn't do usb
<CarlK> inc_ - i would think they would mention it, but so far none of the doc pages mention usb
<Rocha> Hello
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i was look up this link...
<LUDO_I_BRZO> if it doesnt do usb then its no use...
<LUDO_I_BRZO> how come mandrake does?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> and ubuntu doesnt?
<CarlK> cuz most boxes have a CD rom ;)
<LUDO_I_BRZO> coz ubuntu sucks?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> or u guys suck? ;)
<LUDO_I_BRZO> kidding
<housetier> "haha"
<LUDO_I_BRZO> no realy, there must be a way!
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i just have to find it even if it means sticking with mandrake
<CarlK> LUDO_I_BRZO - can yout bios boot from USB?
<Rocha> I have a computer here where i can't install ubuntu because the installer doens't find the cdrom
<LUDO_I_BRZO> nope
<inc_> i dunno maybe the caveman hardware sucks lol
<Rocha> Do you have any idea of what might be happening?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> come on guys! i tought u where all ubuntu gurus here.. a tip. a hint... anything?
<Rocha> The installer boots, prompts for the language and keyboard but when it is going to start the installation it fails because it can't find the cdrom
<inc_> hey.. you running windows on that box lundp:
<inc_> ludo^
<evarlast> LUDO_I_BRZO: what is the issue?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> nope
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i got it erased...
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i had winxp on it
<inc_> found a cool thread on installing linux from windows
<inc_> http://damnsmalllinux.org/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=12;t=4683;hl=boot+floppy+to+usb
<LUDO_I_BRZO> now i have mandrake but i want ubuntuuuuuu
<Rocha> Mandrake is not a good distro
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i know!
<LinuxJones> LUDO_I_BRZO, why can't your system boot to a usb cdrom ?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> my bios doesnt support it
<evarlast> Mandrake is a VERY good distro - obviously - it solves this problem for LUDO_I_BRZO, yet ubuntu does not!
<LUDO_I_BRZO> its a hp pavilion n5295
<LUDO_I_BRZO> pentiom III
<LinuxJones> LUDO_I_BRZO, do you have an old cdrom kicking around ?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> i have an external usb cd rom
<LUDO_I_BRZO> and i did use it do install mandrake...
<LUDO_I_BRZO> now i want the same thing with ubuntu but...
<LUDO_I_BRZO> a big BUT
<CarlK> i bet the USB cd is just an IDE cd in a box....  got a screwdriver?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> nobody can tell me how
<evarlast> LUDO_I_BRZO: I think the "debian way"(which is the ubuntu way, when ubuntu doesn't have a better solution)  would be to build your own boot floppies which include usb modules for your system.
<LUDO_I_BRZO> that sounds complicated
<evarlast> LUDO_I_BRZO: or build a monolithic kernel with all the drivers you need to install.
<LUDO_I_BRZO> im new to this linux thing
<CarlK> screwdriver...
<evarlast> LUDO_I_BRZO: it is not easy.  I'd stick with MDK for now.
<apj_ubuntu> I think may be use debian
<LUDO_I_BRZO> jup clarck, u are right
<LUDO_I_BRZO> its an ide cd rom in a usb hard drive box
<LUDO_I_BRZO> but it works
<apj_ubuntu> and after that you upgrade it to ubuntu
<LUDO_I_BRZO> it doesnt work that way
<LUDO_I_BRZO> this is not windows we are talking about
<LUDO_I_BRZO> oh u mean from debian to ubuntu?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> it can be done?
<CarlK> huh?  hook the CD drive up to the IDE, install, put the CD back in the USB box
<MartinC> hey guys just a quick question ... i installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on a newly partioned hd, it installed fine and now it's downloading A LOT of updates ... how long will these updates take on an adsl connection?
<apj_ubuntu> Yes..
<apj_ubuntu> i have the same problem as you face now.
<LUDO_I_BRZO> clarck! pay attention.. its a laptop we are talking about!!!!!
<apj_ubuntu> my pc have no external cd
<apj_ubuntu> i install debian with floppy
<HiddenWolf> MartinC: it will tell you.
<LUDO_I_BRZO> how?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> net boot?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> ap'j..
<apj_ubuntu> after that i upgrade it to hoary by change the apt source
<apj_ubuntu> by 3 floppy of debian
<MartinC> <- n00b
<MartinC> thanks wolf
<CarlK> oh yeah...
<HiddenWolf> MartinC: np. :-)
<LUDO_I_BRZO> 3 floppies?
<apj_ubuntu> yep
<LUDO_I_BRZO> where can i get them from?
<apj_ubuntu> root.img
<apj_ubuntu> boot.img
<LUDO_I_BRZO> where can i get these img files from?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> got any links?
<apj_ubuntu> net-drivers.img
<apj_ubuntu> wait a moment
<LUDO_I_BRZO> usb.img? maybe?
<LUDO_I_BRZO> for mandrake its hdcdrom.img... and it probes my usb as well
<MartinC> wolf after the installation is complete will the pc boot into an ubuntu GUI ? Also will it have issues with an OOOOooold cirrus logic circa 1995 vga display adapter?
<apj_ubuntu> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/woody/main/disks-i386/current/images-1.44/bf2.4/
<no0tic> hi
<Nermal> beep
<no0tic> I'm searching for an independent equalizator, not integrated in any app
<apj_ubuntu> http://www.debian.org/distrib/floppyinst
<apj_ubuntu> Please refer to above url for floppy disk
<inc_> LUDO: try this http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/talk/node/60
<no0tic> so I can manage trebles and basses with it for the whole system or something similar...
<apj_ubuntu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/talkback/1100762912/view?searchterm=debian
<apj_ubuntu> the above url tell the instruction to upgrade to ubunt=
<apj_ubuntu> :)
<inc_> LUDO: url to your boot.img ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/
<LUDO_I_BRZO> tnx guys... i think i can take it from here.. i think...
<LUDO_I_BRZO> tnx for your patience and all ur help, god bless and love u all!
<LUDO_I_BRZO> mey the force be with u
<inc_> ubuntu
<LUDO_I_BRZO> bles ur kernels and speed up ure machines
<apj_ubuntu> Force be with ubuntu
<Nermal> LUDO_I_BRZO, speak properly
<Nermal> or apt-get install aspell
<LUDO_I_BRZO> ubntu to the people
<Nermal> berk
* Nermal is bitter today
* MartinC gives Nermal a sugarcube
<inc_> anyone know some good apps from sniffing wireless and maybe massaging crypted connections lol
<apj_ubuntu> Good luck
<Nermal> inc_, there are a couple
<Nermal> snort ?
<Nermal> airjack ?
<inc_> heard of snort
<Nermal> maybeyoushouldgetoutmore?
<inc_> airjack?
<Nermal> aye
<inc_> i'm lookin lol
<Nermal> "AirJack is a device driver (or suit of device drivers) for 802.11(a/b/g) raw frame injection and reception. It is ment as a development tool for all manor of 802.11 applications that need to access the raw protocol."
<inc_> well i'll google airjack.. was mainly looking for some good ones
<Nermal> AirSnort is a wireless LAN (WLAN) tool which recovers encryption keys. is about as good as it gets
<Nermal> I presume this is solely for research purposes / proof of concept
<inc_> i want to crack my wireless... and may someone elses lol
<Nermal> that would be airsnort then
<Nermal> "AirSnort operates by passively monitoring transmissions, computing the encryption key when enough packets have been gathered."
<Nermal> I heard you have to have quite a large amount of packets though
<inc_> security reasons :)
<evarlast> Nah, he is parked outside a walmart right now.
<Nermal> ah.. a bushism
<inc_> hehe starbucks.. hotspot... nah.. at home right now
<CarlK> that's because he was hired by walmart to evaluate there security ;)
<Nermal> <-- inc_ has quit (Read error: 108 (Being towed))
<CarlK> lol
<inc_> noo..... haha get the hooks off
<inc_> you're gonna scratch the primer
<CarlK> anyone good with convert?  I need to make a mutipage .tiff from foo1.scx, foo2.scx, foo3.scx
<CarlK> not sure how to do the muli page thing
* MartinC flips a coin
<MartinC> will this installation of ubuntu work today?
* MartinC looks
<MartinC> mmm heads
<pinotree> hi all
<krism> hi, piney.
<apj_ubuntu> what installaton?
<CarlK> eight ball syas yes
<apj_ubuntu> hoary or warty
<CarlK> wow... convert foo?.gif foo.tiff
<MartinC> sounds promising carlk
<CarlK> that simple.
<pinotree> i installed Xorg from ubuntu on my Debian
<krism> pinetree: i assume you mean ubuntu-hoary ?
<pinotree> which package the file Xdmcp.h is in?
<apj_ubuntu> you have to install ubuntu desktop
<daniels> pinotree: libxdmcp-dev
<krism> daniels : how did you figure that out so fast?
<daniels> krism: because I maintain the package and I was the one that split libxdmcp* out of xlibs-static-dev
<krism> daniels : (it often happens to me that i need to find out which package has $x, .. so i usually spend an eternity googling)
<krism> daniels : oh.
<krism> daniels : :)
<pinotree> daniels: thanks, i'm updating sources now
<pinotree> daniels: thanks, it works now :D
<pinotree> daniels: it would be nice thing to have the "search for/in package" like debian site does
<daniels> pinotree: yeah, tell me about it :\
<rcaskey_> hey daniels: has anyone ever speced out the hardware database fully?
<daniels> rcaskey_: not sure, sorry
<MacPlusG3> daniels: dude!
<daniels> MacPlusG3: dude!
<MacPlusG3> daniels: how's things?
<zim> CarlK you still here ?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: busy, but good -- you?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: same. very sleepy atm. should probably actually sleep at some point :)
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh :) i know the feeling
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i took the plunge and switched desktop from sid to hoary.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: discovered great brokenness in d-i's raid setup tools. must remember to file bugs....
<Patke> Can someone help me...
<rel> any easy way to remove kernel-modules I dont need? Or the only option is to compile a cutom kernel?
<MacPlusG3> rel: modules that you don't need aren't loaded. they only use up space on disk
<AndyR> anyone installed warty on a biege g3 (old world)
<Nermal> Patke, probelem?
<MacPlusG3> rel: which is useful if you ever buy that hardware
<Patke> It's about installing ubuntu while i want to keep my windows...
<AndyR> as i need to use BootX nat yaboot
<rel> MacPlusG3, I am used to just enable what I need in a kernel. the defualt ubuntu kernel enables all compiled-in and as modules. Well if it doesnt harm, I can just leave it this way.
<AndyR> snot/nat
<rel> Wonder how many users leave this as it is
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh :) bugs are always good
<MacPlusG3> rel: lots. it's really annoying recompiling a kernel just to plug a new device in
<tritium> rel, blacklist them
<nix000> anyone tell me where i can get the kernel config file for hoary ? i am trying to compile it under warty.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: oh, as far as i can work out, along the process of trying hoary, warty (and d-i releases) - it rewrote the RAID superblock.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: changing the stripe size.
<rel> MacPlusG3, I dnt buy new HW that often, once a year maybe
<tritium> rel, i.e. put modules you don't want loaded in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<MacPlusG3> daniels: XFS has trouble mounting a FS where the RAID has just jumbled things up
<Nermal> still no working gtk-gnutella for hoary
<zim> CarlK: cdrecord -eject dev=/dev/hdd cdmaster.iso is there any way to remove the time out warning
<Nermal> I want the MPAA for some company
<daniels> MacPlusG3: ah, bugger
<rel> tritium, hmm.. Il check on that :)
<MacPlusG3> rel: yeah - but security updates as well.
<MartinC> hey guys x-server tries to start up and then my screen says frequency out of range
<MartinC> what can i do about it ?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: interestingly enough, doing 'mdadm --create' fixed it all okay :)
<Nermal> MartinC, run xf86config ?
<rel> MacPlusG3, there maybe a good point
<Patke> I was just wondering can ubuntu read fat32 partitions and write to them
<daniels> MacPlusG3: i'd be scared that that would be destructive, but there you go ;)
<krism> Patke : yes
<MartinC> thaks nermal will give it a go
<MartinC> should i try and set the screen resolution lower
<MartinC> ?
<Patke> thanx alto
<Nermal> yah :)
<Nermal> or the refresh rate lower
<rel> tritium, I always tend to think that compiled in stuff that is not needed effects the kernel in some way. but then again, I don't know shit about kernel internals
<MartinC> :)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: interesting thing was, you could 'hexdump -C /dev/hda5' and see the outline of an XFS superblock (well, you could with xfs_db as well). xfs_repair would go 'can't find valid superblock' as it looks for some sane things along the way. Going from 8k to 64k stripes doesn't keep much sane. but, the --assemble option has a 'no darnit, ignore the superblock and just listen to what i tell you' option. That was useful.
<dtygel> hi all: I just tried to do apt-get install php4 and it says: "cannot find any php4". What is wrong? Doesn't ubuntu have php4??
<dtygel> ...tried to google and didn't find a clue on that.
<rel> dtygel, apt-cache search php
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh, nice :) hardcore fs debugging
<dtygel> rel, will it be php4 or php5?
<rel> dtygel, that should list you the right package names
<tritium> dtygel, it's in Hoary universe
<rel> dtygel, whatever you want to install
<MacPlusG3> daniels: you have no idea of the horror of xfs_repair scanning every block of a 200GB raid device and just giving up.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: all that mythtv footage :)
<daniels> MacPlusG3: aieeee
<dtygel> tritium: how do I access universe?
<tritium> MacPlusG3, do you have mythtv running on powerpc?  What kind of tuner card do you have?
<dtygel> rel, it listed several names... how to decide?
<apj_ubuntu> bye everybody
<sireesh> hey does ubuntu have any embedded linux distribution
<MacPlusG3> tritium: have tuner card on x86. never really got mythtv compiled and running on ppc. but that was a while ago.
<tritium> dtygel, include the repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> MacPlusG3, oh, okay.  Thanks.  I just ordered 2 of these yesterday since they were so cheap: http://www.softwareandstuff.com/CRD10186.html
<MacPlusG3> daniels: I realised i was way too hardcore when my first guess of my stripe size (when recovering) was correct. it's been like, a year and 3 or 4 months since i made that raid.
<dtygel> tritium: I'm using warty: should I upgrade to hoary??
<dtygel> ...or can I just include the universe of hoary in the apt file?
<tritium> dtygel, that depends on how badly you need php4
<MacPlusG3> tritium: you're north american based right? i.e. have no idea if this works in .au
<tritium> MacPlusG3, yes, I am.
<MacPlusG3> tritium: doh! would love to know if these things work here.
<dtygel> tritium: I really need it: I'm installing a local server (apache-php-mysql) for web-designing...
<sireesh> every one is trying to use WINCE as embedded system os and initialy everone starts with that. If distribution for embedded Linux id available , which contain all development toolset kike WINCE platform builder then everyone will start using embedded Linux as OS.
<tritium> MacPlusG3, I think it does
<tritium> dtygel, it would be easiest to upgrade to Hoary then
<evarlast> sireesh: says you.
<dtygel> tritium: how do I do that? apt-get upgrade?
<tritium> MacPlusG3, this guy is using one in Australia: http://www.os2voice.org/VNL/past_issues/VNL0700H/vnewsf4.htm
<sireesh> evar last is it possible like that ...
<pybe> trying to boot the net-install kernel from grub for dos. it loads the initrd then says cannot open root device rd/0 does anyone know what the root device should be set to?
<dtygel> tritium, I found it in ubuntu site. I'll do it. Is it too dangerous? Am I going to loose something?
<MacPlusG3> tritium: wow... os2... haven't heard of that in yeras.
<tritium> dtygel, you need to understand that it's not a stable release yet
<evarlast> sireesh: anything is possible.  but it is not lickly.
<evarlast> likely
<MacPlusG3> dtygel: php4 should be in universe at least.
<tritium> MacPlusG3, yeah.  Looks like he had to load some region-specific file when he used it...
<JsPr> MacPlusG3, take a look at http://www.ecomstation.com then :-)
<MacPlusG3> dtygel: is at least in hoary universe. don't see why php wouldn't be in warty.
<dtygel> tritium and macplus: so maybe I should just enable universe, download php4 and stick in warty?
<sireesh> every tools are available on the net if any one intialize the project then linux will be only OS used and we can standardize the computing world.
<tritium> MacPlusG3, I checked with apt-cache policy.  It's only in Hoary.
<dtygel> (maybe it's better: I'm too new in ubuntu and debian...)
<tritium> I have the Warty repos in my list too, so I can check
<MacPlusG3> dtygel: also, you will want the mysql-server-4.1 package (or possibly just use the binaries off mysql.com). 4.1 is the recommended release. (I work for MySQL btw :)
<dtygel> thanks tritium!
<tritium> dtygel, It's not in Warty universe
<sireesh> I think ubuntu's aim is also like that.
<dtygel> ok: I'll enable hoary universe and download php4.
<tritium> dtygel, you're welcome
<dtygel> macplus: I've just installed mysql right now simply by sudo aptitude install mysql
<dtygel> macplus, should I change it? Or is it ok?
<nix000> i ve been looking for the hoary kernel config file for a while now. i asked in here multiple times beside google. no one knows this or what ?
<pybe> never mind its /dev/ram - dont you just love trial and error
<dtygel> tritium, I added the following line in the sources.list file: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe" and it didn't find php4 yet. Why? Have I type something wrong?
<tritium> dtygel, did you "sudo apt-get update"?
<dtygel> tritium let me do it right now. (I did it yesterday afternoon)
<tritium> dtygel, that's the only way apt will become aware of what's available in the new repos you added
<tritium> yesterday you didn't have those repos listed
<dtygel> tritium: ugh, quite a newbie am I :-P
<tritium> it's okay :)
<DarkMaul> hai guys en galls
<DarkMaul> can i ask a question
<apokryphos> DarkMaul: Fire away
<dtygel> tritium: now it didn't install php4 because the version of apache2 wasn't "good enough". I got the apache2 package from warty repo...
<DarkMaul> ty ..
<DarkMaul> well iam a n00b on Linux.. but hey need to strat at some place right ..
<DarkMaul> start that is
<DarkMaul> and ubuntu looks pretty cool .. for me to start with ..
<apokryphos> DarkMaul: That's right, you do. Ubuntu is a reasonable distro to start with. Do you have it installed?
<DarkMaul> yes ..
<DarkMaul> on a second PC
<tritium> dtygel, that's why I told you it's easiest to upgrade to Hoary all the way
<apokryphos> DarkMaul: Ubuntulinux.org and ubuntuguide.org are good places to start some reading.
<DarkMaul> yes yes .. i have seen it al
<dtygel> tritium: I guess I'll have to uninstall apache2... and reinstall it from the hoary repo. Correct?
<MacPlusG3> okay, sleep time.
<DarkMaul> the question .. is more about the desktop manager
<MacPlusG3> daniels: night dude - catch up for beer soon.
<tritium> dtygel, no need to uninstall
<dtygel> tritium: ??
<DarkMaul> if i have programs that are based for KDE ... can i just install them on a GNOME desktop
<DarkMaul> ?
<apokryphos> DarkMaul: I probably won't be able to help you (I use KDE), but ask away -- others might know.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: indeed.  flat out all this weekend, but belgian next weekend?
<tritium> dtygel, if you install a higher version, it will replace the older version
<apokryphos> Oh, sure you can. They won't run as fast, but they will run.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: (or maybe the weekend after, when I've been paid; flat broke as well as flat out atm)
<DarkMaul> well thats my only question
<DarkMaul> :-)
<apokryphos> ok =)
<DarkMaul> thank you for your time
<dtygel> tritium: got it! So I just have to ask to apt-get install apache2 and it will do it? Including the related packages and dependencies?
<apokryphos> You will need to have KDE installed, naturally; kdebase and the like.
<tritium> daniels, if we contribute to the paypal account on www.ubuntu.com, will that help buy you some beer?
<daniels> tritium: unfortunately not
<MacPlusG3> daniels: sounds good.
<tritium> daniels, strictly for bounties?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: after pay is good. beer good. belgian good.
<daniels> tritium: i don't have a massive beer deficiency, but I just have to choose what I do -> buy a six-pack of Coopers and head over to a mate's place, not go out in the city for outrageously expensive Belgian beer :)
<tritium> daniels, well, enjoy!
<daniels> tritium: i'm not exactly sure.  but, in any case, i'll be paid by the time paypal takes to pay out to me
<daniels> tritium: will do :)
<Nermal> I only have a drink problem when I run out
<tritium> dtygel, yes
* MacPlusG3 concocts a cunning plan of setting up a paypal account where any money that goes into it must be spent on beer (that i have to drink).
<tritium> dtygel, now you'll have a mixed system.  Don't be surprised if it pulls in a lot of dependencies
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh
* MacPlusG3 wonders if he would either a) ever get a drink or b) ever get a break from drinking.
<dtygel> tritium: you are right. I guess I'll just upgrade to hoary!
* MacPlusG3 really off to sleep now.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: night dude
<tritium> dtygel, how many additional packages does it want to pull in?
<remon> perhaps a BUG: during bootup: filesystemtype: ext2 but it's really ext3
<p-fox> anyone here tried the gnome-launch-box? how do you run it?
<bascule> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4274811.stm
<remon> not sure if it can harm one way or the other
<AlphaZero> i did a dist-upgrade today and now when i boot it just goes to a black screen, is my system hosed?
<AlphaZero> i tried to upgrade to hoary
<kreiger> Hey guys
<Nermal> eh oh
<edulix> hi !
<kreiger> ?
<MartinC> the screen still says out of frequency, i'm trying an old cirrus logic card because the onboard ati radeon 9200 just makes the screen blink twice
<MartinC> ANY ideas?
<edulix> there's a graphical tool to fit xfree in the screen ?
<edulix> (the monitor doesn't provide one. it's an imac)
<Nermal> radeon may need some funky pci=noacpi to work
<tritium> AlphaZero, probably just needs a quick fix to your xorg.conf
<tritium> AlphaZero, are you using nvidia?
<AlphaZero> yes
<MartinC> how do i do that nermal?
* Nermal sighs
<MartinC> i'd appreciate your help
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> i have no sound
<AlphaZero> after "loading acpi modules" it goes black and thats it
<Nermal> edit /etc/grub/menu.lst and add it to the end of the kernel line
<kreiger> i think it decided to use my camera drivers for sound.. how do i find out?
<Nermal> or push "e" on the appropriate grub menu entry and edit the kernel line, then hit "b" to boot it
<Nermal> kreiger, why would it do that ?
<Nermal> I guess dmesg would help
<kreiger> I don't know. the knoppix live cd did
<kreiger> and i had no sound
<kreiger> So i'm assuming
<tritium> AlphaZero, in the upgrade, you switched to X.org
<kreiger> All i know is that i have no sound
<JsPr> Nermal, y might mean /boot/grub/menu.lst. At least in Warty?
<tritium> AlphaZero, you might need to check that it's using the "nvidia" driver, and not loading GLcore or dri
<kreiger> And i'm not entirely sure i have access to root.. if asks me for a password, but i never assigned it one
<AlphaZero> ok
<Nermal> JsPr, aye.. it's a friday
<Nermal> kreiger, lsmod ?
<AlphaZero> how do i do that? by changing the boot option in grub?
<kreiger> hm?
<JsPr> Nermal, right :-)
<Nermal> kreiger, no root in ubuntu, no password in knoppix
<kreiger> ubuntu has no root?
<Nermal> AlphaZero, aye.. boot with pci=noacpi or acpi=off
<MartinC> nermal it says no write permission for file /etc/grub/menu.1st
<Nermal> I've just said how for MartinC
<AlphaZero> ok i'll try that
<MartinC> i'm logged in as root
<Nermal> MartinC, its /boot not /etc
<tritium> kreiger, did you just dist-upgrade on Hoary?
<MartinC> oh ... tnx ;)
<Nermal> sorry :)
<kreiger> NO, tritium, i did not.
<kreiger> i just installed it and ran everything it asked me too.
<AlphaZero> trit, thats what i did to bugger my system up "P
<tritium> kreiger, okay.  Then it's not polypaudio woes in your case
<AlphaZero> dist-upgrade to hoary
<tritium> kreiger, you might have the IRQ 7 problem.  Did you look into that?
<kreiger> No, i came here first.
<MartinC> it says no edit mailcap rules found for for type application/x troff manor something nermal
<dtygel> tritium: sorry, phone rang... It wanted the following packages: "libapache2-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7.4 will be installed"; and "php4-common (>= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but it isn't installable"
<tritium> dtygel, oh...
<tritium> kreiger, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ParallelPortIRQ7/view?searchterm=IRQ%207
<edulix> how can I move the image that xfree shows in the screen to fit it into the screen?
<tritium> kreiger, that's not necessarily what's giving you grief, but you can at least rule it out if it doens't fix anything
<tritium> doesn't, that is
<kreiger> is there a way to check what driver it's using for sound?
<kreiger> before i edit my bios
<kreiger> *grin*
<tritium> lsmod | grep snd
<tritium> also try cat /dev/sndstat
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> can i copy paste my output somewhere?
<dtygel> tritium: what does "oh..." mean?
<AlphaZero> hoary is kernel 2.6.10 right?
<apokryphos> kreiger: pastebin.com
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> danke
<tritium> AlphaZero, yes
<AlphaZero> ok thanks
<tritium> AlphaZero, did you fix the X.org problem?
<MartinC> when i enter ... edit /boot/grub/menu.lst i get no edit mailcap rules found for type "application/ ........
<AlphaZero> not yet
<AlphaZero> i went into grub 2.6.10 recov mode
<tritium> dtygel, let me look into that...
<dtygel> tritium: thanks...
<kreiger> http://www.pastebin.com/243360
<tritium> dtygel, what Hoary repos do you have enabled now?
<AlphaZero> if i cant get this working, i'll take it as a cue to try vida linux
<kreiger> ALpha, vida didn't recognize my scrollwheel
<tritium> AlphaZero, what prompted you to upgrade to Hoary?
<AlphaZero> i cant imagine a better package management than deb though
<AlphaZero> tritium, i had a couple bugs and i thought they may go away
<tritium> I'd hate to see you get frustrated and give up on a development release
<AlphaZero> warty was a dev realease right? cause it was buggin
<Nermal> uh
<Nermal> no
<Nermal> warty was stable
<nix000> is hoary array 5 supposed to be out yesterday ? the topic only mentions array4 while the site has array 5 available.
<kreiger> is
<Nermal> "ubuntu - redefining stable since 2004" D:
* Nermal ducks :)
<tritium> nix000, yes, it's out
<AlphaZero> ok what file did i need to edit?
<kreiger> hmm, trit? have a second of your valuable time?
<Nermal> you just did :|
<AlphaZero> the conf for x.org or something
<Nermal> having to read that can I ask a question question
<kreiger> lol
* NetwrkMonkey grabs nermal's sheep and hides it from him
<kreiger> http://www.pastebin.com/243364
<nix000> tritium, thanks
<Nermal> eep
<MartinC> hey there Nermal, I've tried edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but I get no "edit" mailcap rules found for type application/*
* Nermal goes to look for his sheep
* kreiger makes lambchops.
<MartinC> <- Sheep in need of help
<Nermal> MartinC, erm.. you did vi /boot/grub/menu.lst yeah ?
<Nermal> or nano or pico
* nix000 just got an error after 5 min (sic) waiting for kernel compile 
<rel> I want to read about how the kernel configurations of ubuntu. what are restricted-modules and how do these work. why do I have kernel-images in apt and no corrosponding modules. etc. have seached for a howto but found no info.
<MartinC> Nermal no surprises this is my first day ever using Linux so i'll try those
<Nermal> oh :)
<Nermal> no command called "edit" in linux :|
<kreiger> This is my first day too
<dtygel> tritium: I have enabled only universe repo of hoary. Should I activate stable?
<Nermal> try pico or nano
<kreiger> T_T
<Nermal> this is my 7th year
<AlphaZero> try pico
<Nermal> I _think_ :|
<tritium> dtygel, you mean main?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: yes
<kreiger> Then nermal, can i suck up to you for help?
<Nermal> uh.. depends
<MartinC> Nermal ok vi got me in
<Nermal> if the question is well formed and informative
<MartinC> now do i add that line to the very end?
<Nermal> MartinC, vi is a little hard to use for a newbie
<Nermal> but if you want to edit stuff hit "i" to insert stuff
<kreiger> Well, did you look at my two links i posted?
<Nermal> then hit escape and then do :wq to write and quit
<nix000> Nermal, 7 year daily usage 8hr/day ?
<Nermal> pico is easier ;)
<Nermal> nix000, pretty much
<MartinC> wow craziness ok
<MartinC> do i add pci=noacpi to the very end of tha tfile?
<Nermal> mostly at home though I obviously used it when I worked for suse
<AlphaZero> tritium, you mind if i msg you?
<Nermal> and use it on the servers here
<Nermal> MartinC, no
<Nermal> look for the kernel line for the appropriate menu entry
<tritium> AlphaZero, okay
<Nermal> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-3-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=791
<Nermal> something like that
<spiral> hi
<Nermal> go to the end of the line, hit i and type pci=noacpi then hit escape
<dtygel> tritium and thor: yes, I should activate main... I'll do it: should it be hoary-security main restricted??
<Nermal> then do : (to enter command mode) wq <enter>
<Nermal> pico is a non mode based editor
<Nermal> vi is :|
<MartinC> then i make it kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-3-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=791 pci=noacpi
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm
<Nermal> MartinC, yes...
<Nermal> though I added the vga=791 to mine
<MartinC> k lemme go mess some stuff up
<Nermal> and I'm using a 686 kernel not a 386 kernel
<thoreauputic> dtygel: basically just give it as many repos as you have - so it can find dependencies for you
<MartinC> brb
<nix000> Nermal, i was getting the same error. i edited the kernel line but i think i just entered noapic. apic=off would not work. go figure.
<Nermal> well
<Nermal> apic != acpi
<thoreauputic> dtygel: just uncomment all the repos in sources.list
<tritium> dtygel, sorry, I'm a little overwhelmed with messages right now
<Nermal> noapic or acpi=off
<Nermal> does two completely different things
<thoreauputic> dtygel: or the equivalent in synaptic
<dtygel> thor: I was affraid of doing that, since it will broaden the way in to programs which are fully unsupported by ubuntu...
<Nermal> one is an Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller and the other is Advanced Configuration and Power Management
<Nermal> didn't you learn anything in college ? :)
<nix000> Nermal, no wonder !
<dtygel> tritium: it's allright. Don't worry ;)
<Nermal> Management  = Interface
<Nermal> definately friday :|
<thoreauputic> dtygel: if you don't, you'll just keep getting errors when you use apt
<Nermal> pci=noacpi was the universal suse fix for most of our customers ;)
<Nermal> that and "use the big knife in the drawer by your sink"
<dtygel> thoreauputic. Ok, you convinced me: are the hoary files in "archive" or in "security"?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: don't stress about it  - your earlier errors were because it couldn't find stuff you haven't enabled
<Nermal> dtygel, both ?
<thoreauputic> you need both
<Nermal> archive = main repository security = security updates
<nix000> Nermal, bad bad memory never helps
<Nermal> iirc
<dtygel> Nermal and thoreauputic. I'll give it a try then...
<Nermal> nix000, they're easily confused
<Nermal> dtygel, apt-get install aspell ;)
<spiral> hmmm, ooo testing get's updated....
<Nermal> *coffee time*
<spiral> how unlucky... they just released a new test release :-)
<nix000> Nermal, is'n there a src repository for hoary where i could get the kernel config file from ?
<nix000> Nermal, i meant a cvs/web interface
<no0tic> nix000: the config file of the installed kernel are in /boot
<no0tic> nix000: the config files of the installed kernels are in /boot
<nix000> no0tic, i am running warty
<no0tic> nix000: I think it's the same
<Echylo> back
<nix000> no0tic, what do you mean ? hoary is supposed to have 2.6.10 i heard
<Nermal> I love the huge "APPROVED" box you get when you get out of xlock :)
<dtygel> Nermall, what is aspell? (didn't get it) :-X
<Nermal> makes me feel so leet
<Nermal> dtygel, nevermind :)
<no0tic> nix000: yes, now I understood your question, you want hoary kernel config file to compile 2.6.10 on warty?
<AlphaZero> where is it that I edit the boot sequence to start X-org i guess (i'm a noob to linux) for nvidia etc...
<dtygel> Nermall: I'm brazilian, that's why my english is quite poor
<nix000> no0tic, yesssssssss
<no0tic> nix000: what arch?
<Rocha> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a pc, the install cd boots but the install program says it can't find the cdrom
<spiral> fabbione: are you there ?
<dtygel> Nermal and tritium: it didnt install php4 again!! What a nightmare...
<Echylo> what kind of cdrom you have Rocha
<dtygel> I broadened to security and archive of both hoary and warty... and it still says that it cannot install php4.
<nix000> no0tic, i386 to begin with .. (maybe) later i'll do am64.  i have a brand new compaq amd64 laptop
<dtygel> should I turn apache2 off?
<Rocha> Echylo, i don't know, it's not my computer.
<Echylo> just install apache
<Echylo> not 2
<thoreauputic> dtygel: you did sudo apt-get update after editing your sources?
<Echylo> install the php4
<Echylo> and after that install apache
<dtygel> Echylo: if I install apache, will apache2 still be installed?
<Echylo> and reboot or something
<Rocha> Echylo, but it's a dvd and cd-rw combo
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> cause you have to remove apache2
<dtygel> Echylo, reboot? In linux?
<Echylo> ok don't reboot
<Echylo> and restart apache
<dtygel> :)
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> hmm rocha
<Rocha> Echylo, the install program says that i can install the modules from a floppy, but i don't know what to do
<Nermal> dtygel, I just had to get php5 working
<Zotnix> Anyone know a more suitable app other than rhythmbox that can handle 5000+ songs?
<Nermal> utter PITA
<Nermal> Zotnix, beep-media-player ?
<MartinC> Nermal nope i still get a screen that says "I cannot start x-server (the graphical interface) this just after the screen blinked twice
<MartinC> I am going craaaaaZzzzyyy
<Echylo> sorry rocha, can't help you, search for drivers(linux) and put them on a floppy
<Nermal> MartinC, anything in the x logs ?
<Rocha> Echylo, ok
<MartinC> oh i'm sure there's lotsa stuff in there but what am i supposed to look 4?
<Echylo> sorry :)
<Patke> Sorry to bother, but can anyone tell me does ubuntu needs to be installed on a logical or primary partition?
<dtygel> my god, my god!! What is going on? It didn't install apache! I requests more dependencies!
<dtygel> is it an endless cycle?
<Echylo> patke, on a primary?
<Echylo> that would be the safest thing I guess
<kreiger> ok, new problem, i can't seem to sudo ANYTHING. it asks me for a password, and my user password doesn't work
<Echylo> dtygel, how you try to install it?
<Nermal> dtygel, ?
<kreiger> Is there a default sudo password?
<Echylo> kreiger, you have the right keyboard layout?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: I suspect your sources are wrong or you forgot to update them, or both
<Echylo> when you were installing it
<Nermal> apt-get install libapache-mod-php4 should do the whole lot
<kreiger> Yeah, i logged in.
<dtygel> Echylo and Nermal: I said sudo apt-get install apache
<Echylo> dtygel
<kreiger> and i had to enter a password to do that
<Nermal> kreiger, it's your user password
<Echylo> get synaptic
<kreiger> i tried that
<Echylo> dtygel
<Nermal> thats what it is
<Echylo> install it through synaptic
<Zotnix> Nermal, it handles the amount fine (even when loading the music info automatically rather than on scrolling)... but it lacks searching and needs better organization.
<Echylo> much easier
<tritium> dtygel, are you switching to apache from apache2?
<Patke> But when I use partiton magic and want to make it 25GB big it tells me something about 1024 cylinders and that it would be unbootable!
<Nermal> Zotnix, hmm
<dtygel> thor: can I print here the lines in my sources.list?
<Nermal> Patke, umm.. depends on your bios
<{{JuKeBoX}}> I just installed ubuntu and rebooted after the system told me to and I get GRUB ERROR 18, how do I fix it?
<Nermal> google for that one :)
<kreiger> DUH
<kreiger> i got it
<Nermal> capslock ? :)
<kreiger> stupid too many passwords
<Echylo> :D
<kreiger> Capslock is the button that's supposed to be lit, right?
<dtygel> Folks: I was first trying only apache2, as you said. Now Echylo suggested me to try apache.
<nix000> anyone know how to unpack a .deb file ? is it a normaol zip/tar file ?
<Patke> but can the ubuntu system partition be logical?
<kreiger> Capslock is the torch that guides my way into the internet
<Echylo> don't blame me, don't blame me :p
* Nermal blames Echylo 
<{{JuKeBoX}}> can someone help me out?
<dtygel> So now I'm stuck: in the middle-way...
<Echylo> hmm :(
<Nermal> dtygel, if you want php
<Echylo> let me see if I can get apache 2 with php working
<Nermal> just do what I said and it will do it all
<Nermal> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 should do the whole lot
<Nermal> remove the 2 for apache 1.x
<dtygel> Nermal: I'll try it and give the feedback.
<Echylo> why do u all use terminal for that
<Nermal> if you want PHP5 sell you're firstborn :/
<Nermal> your*
<Echylo> if the synaptic package manager, manages it for you
<Patke> but can the ubuntu system partition be logical?
<Nermal> Echylo, because it's far quicker and more accurate than clicking on pretty buttons
<Echylo> I dunno patke
<Echylo> I think you better get a primary
<apokryphos7> Does anyone have any idea when the repositories are going to get libapt-pkg in? It's causing broken dependencies.
<Nermal> and easier to describe over irc
<thoreauputic> Echylo: synaptic is just a front end for apt
<Patke> ok thanks...
<Echylo> ok
<Nermal> else we'd have a screen full of "left a bit" "right a bit" "left" "left" "up" CLICK
<Nermal> :)
<Echylo> :)
<tritium> dtygel, I think the easiest approach is to fully upgrade to Hoary
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda: sup
<Semt-X> evarlast: thanks, XFree86 up and running
<dtygel> Nermal: I tried your line, and it just seys that I already have it correctly installed
<dtygel> tritium, maybe you're right.
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda: BEEP
<Nermal> dtygel, then it should be running :)
<dtygel> tritium: but first I should maybe uninstall apache and mysql, which are already installed?
<Nermal> dtygel, could do
<tritium> dtygel, you can, but you don't have to.  They'll just get upgraded along with the rest
<dtygel> Nermal: apache is running. But when I type apt-get install php4 it doesn't install it. It says that some dependencies arent installable.
<Thom_Holwerda> erm
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> because they conflict with the apache2 stuff ?
<evarlast> Semt-X: EXCELLENT!
<dtygel> nermal, it says that the version of two files are too low.
<Semt-X> evarlast, yes! Only it will not recognize my Crystal Semiconductor CS4236 ob audio
<Thom_Holwerda> Semt-X, the noob :P
<dtygel> Nermal, I'll copy paste it here, with translation to english:
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda, come say that face to face
<Semt-X> ;)
<Semt-X> stfu Thom_Holwerda!
<Nermal> Semt-X, is that :) -> :)
<Thom_Holwerda> lol
<Semt-X> heh Nermal
<Echylo> can I install ubuntu from my harddisk?
<Echylo> is there a tutorial about that?
<evarlast> Semt-X: really, it doesn't see your cs4236?  that is onboard on that dell eh?
<Nermal> :) ->{ I think you're an idiot } (:
<Nermal> I have too much free time
<Semt-X> evarlast, http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/ban_gx1/specs.htm
<dtygel> php4: Depends on: libapache-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but won't be installed or  libapache2-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7.4 will be installed or caudium-php4 (>= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but it is not installable.       Depends on: php4-common (>= 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but it is not installable.
<Semt-X> yes, the dell ob
<Nermal> urgh
<Semt-X> linux boot just states no sound card found o_O
<evarlast> Semt-X: can you run "modprobe snd-cs4236" as root?
<Semt-X> linux *ubuntu
<Echylo> <Echylo> can I install ubuntu from my harddisk?
<Echylo> <Echylo> is there a tutorial about that?
<Nermal> so php4-common is the problem ?
<Semt-X> evarlast, if I was behind my box, yes.
<evarlast> Semt-X: give it a try :)
<Semt-X> I will take the cmd and use it when im back behind my box
<evarlast> Semt-X: let me know if it works on monday :)
<Semt-X> ;)
<Echylo> I feel ignored
<Semt-X> I will, thank you.
<dtygel> Nermal: yes, and also the version of libapache-mod-php4
<Nermal> Echylo, http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/?q=ubuntu+hard+disk+install
<Semt-X> heh
<Echylo> :(
<Echylo> that's not friendly
<Semt-X> nice link Nermal
<Nermal> Echylo, hey, it's a working link :)
<Echylo> yea
<kreiger> k so i fixed that.. now i need to get my sound working.
<kreiger> hm
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> it is
<Semt-X> hehe
<Semt-X> I like freenode MOTD
<Semt-X> <3 pie
<wdh> anyone here is using the mail-notification tool which is in universe repositories?? it works pretty good, but marks all my messages as read after checking if there is a new one.. anyone knows a workaround for this?
<Semt-X> Welcome to the club, kreiger
<Nermal> kreiger, does the modprobe work ?
<Echylo> :(
<Echylo> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Echylo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Echylo> is only available from another source
<Echylo> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Nermal> I _HATE_ that error
<Semt-X> lies!
<Nermal> Echylo, you got multiverse and universe in your sources ?
<Echylo> universe
<Echylo> not multi I guess
<evarlast> try package "unrar"
<Nermal> add multiverse and see if that helps
<Echylo> k
<Semt-X> h8 rar
<Nermal> do an apt-get update afterwards mind
<Nermal> h8 txt spk
<Echylo> how to add multiverse?
<Nermal> Echylo, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add it to the end
<Echylo> just like that?
<png> how  can i control (on/of) startup scripts
<Echylo> multiverse?
<Nermal> of the lines with universe on them
<no0tic> brb
<Nermal> as a rough guide
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda: http://fwerp.ath.cx/
<kreiger> modprobe in terminal?
<Nermal> it should be fairly self explanitory
<thoreauputic> unrar-nonfree (multiverse)
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda: say what you want him to do
<dtygel> Nermal: do you have any clue on the php4 issue?
<Nermal> kreiger, modprobe <modulename>
<Thom_Holwerda> ?
<Nermal> dtygel, like I said.. I guess see why php4-common can't be installed
<kreiger> which module would i be testing?
<Nermal> maybe do an apt-get -f install
<kreiger> Anyway, i just installed nvidia
<Echylo> what is the website of multiverse?
<Nermal> and maybe a dpkg --configure -a
<kreiger> lemme reboot real quick and then come back here
<kreiger> brb
<Nermal> Echylo, eh ?
<dtygel> Folks: Does anyone of you have installed successfully apache-mysql-php?
<Thom_Holwerda> Semt-X, thats like th epitome of the word nerd
<Nermal> ADD IT TO THE END
<Thom_Holwerda> :s
<kreiger> ?
<Echylo> I don't get it
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda: He wont like that
<Nermal> ffs
<Echylo> it's full of websites
<Thom_Holwerda> he only lacks the black t shirt
<kreiger> lol
<kreiger> brb
<Nermal> it's full one ONE URL
<Nermal> add that to the end
<Nermal> *nails wrists to a cross*
<Echylo> do it again
<Echylo> cause I don't get it
<Nermal>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Nermal> like so
<dtygel> Nermal: forcing didn't work
<Echylo> now that's something
<Echylo> I have warthy btw :p
<Nermal> thats ok
<Nermal> just leave it as warty
<Nermal> add multiverse to the end of the deb-src line below it too
<Nermal> and the security lines at the bottom
<Echylo> yes I get it
<Nermal> \o/
<Echylo> pretty fast ergh?
<Echylo>  :p
<Nermal> :)
<wdh> :P
<Nermal> yup.. only 1.5 screens of text
<wdh> sudo apt-get update :)
<Echylo> that's not much :p
<Nermal> no.. it's not
<kreiger> k
<kreiger> i HAD sound at the startup screen
<Nermal> I've had people say "source code? that's just zeros and ones isn't it" when I worked at suse
<Nermal> god bless the hold button
<kreiger> but i don't have sound now
<Nermal> kreiger, there was an esd sound problem a couple of days back
<Nermal> but I thought it was fixed now :|
<Echylo> lol nermal
<Echylo> you worked at suse?
<Nermal> and that was only in hoary
<Nermal> Echylo, aye :|
<kreiger> Well, i got sound on login at the main screen, that drum beat
<kreiger> but now, nothing
<apokryphos7> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu refuses to play sound out through all speakers?
<kreiger> lemme try an mp3
<wdh> apokryphos7, it doesnt
<Nermal> kreiger, change the sound thingy ?
<wdh> :P
<dtygel> I'll give up for now folks! Must lunch!
<Nermal> system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector ?
<wdh> at least not mine.. maybe you should redefine _all_ a bit..
<dtygel> no php4 installed! How can that be real? :'(
<Nermal> god knows
<Nermal> it's a piece of piss to install normally :|
<Nermal> my poor hairline :|
<Echylo> nermal you reall have to explain multiverse thing again it aint working
<Echylo> sorry :$
<Nermal> Echylo, you've ran apt-get update yes ?
<Echylo> just kidding :p
<kreiger> which sound thingy?
<Echylo> :D
<kreiger> and how?
<Nermal> Echylo, you bastard
<Echylo> haha
<kreiger> I still think it's a driver error
<Nermal> kreiger, I just said
<Nermal> <Nermal> system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector ?
<dtygel> bye folks...
<kreiger> ahh
<Nermal> change it to OSS or alsa
<kreiger> danke
<kreiger> sorry, nermal
<kreiger> <3
<thoreauputic> Echylo: you just add the word "multiverse" at the end of your "universe" lines
<Nermal> if you get a drum beat, it's not a driver issue
<Nermal> it may be esd ballsing up
<ceu> I've installed k3b. I'm installing kcontrol. Should I install other packages?
<Nermal> I've only used ubuntu for like a couple of months :|
<Nermal> ceu, not if you don't need to I guess
<Echylo> I use it since wednesday
<Nermal> apt should sort out the dependencies :|
<Echylo> thoreauputic, I was just kidding
<Echylo> I know
<Echylo> unrar is already installed
<Echylo> :p
<kreiger> mm
<ceu> Nermal: the "problem" is that font used by keb is ugly :-)
<Echylo> already unraring
<kreiger> how do i get to system?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: yeah, I saw it too late :)
<Nermal> ceu, ah... you use kde ?
<ceu> Nermal: s/keb/k3b
<Echylo> :)
<vi11e> hey has anyone got dcgui or dcui-qt or some other direct connect client installed without compiling from sources ?
<ceu> Nermal: no, i'm using k3b under gnome
<Nermal> Ceu: just use nautilus-cd-burner ?
<Nermal> or did you want music cds and all that
<Nermal> gnomebaker is quite nice.. but I can't see a .deb for it :|
<kreiger> m
<kreiger> nerman, where do get into system?
<kreiger> nermal*
<Echylo> how to install a normal .deb on your HD?
* kreiger hides from the all powerful Nermal.
<apokryphos7> wdh: Erm, it really does.
<thoreauputic> Echylo: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<Echylo> k thankies
<ceu> Nermal: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<Nermal> :D
<Nermal> kreiger, hmm ?
<spiral> hmmm, any new about ipw2200 fix ?
<kreiger> Nermal, how do i get INTO system
<kreiger> for the system --> preferences stuff
<ceu> Nermal: here there is the .deb of the latest version
<Nermal> splendid
<Nermal> I created an ebuild for gentoo but not seen a .deb before now :0
<Nermal> kreiger, into what system sweetie ?
<Echylo> lol
<kreiger> <Nermal> <Nermal> system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector ?
<Echylo> I tried to install cedega
<kreiger> That system, hunny.
<Echylo> but it gave me depency error
<Echylo> so I install libpng3
<Nermal> wouldn't you all just love it if I turned out to be a big breasted slim single brunette now
<Echylo> and it automatically installs cedega
<Echylo> :D
<kreiger> No, i'm taken
<edulix> well noone know how to center image in the monitor's screen?
<Nermal> kreiger, entry on the gnome panel
<kreiger> and my GF would tear your eyes out.
<Nermal> applications | places |system
<Nermal> at least on mine..
<Nermal> maybe thats a gnome 2.10 thing :/
<kreiger> lol
<kreiger> yeah, i don't have that
<kreiger> how do i upgrade to gnome 2.10?
<Nermal> well.. upgrade to hoary :)
<kreiger> hm.
<kreiger> Is that wise considering my newbishness?
<thoreauputic> kreiger: probably not ;)
<Thom_Holwerda> kreiger, all you need is: apt-get dist-upgrade, after replacing all instances of "warty" to "hoary" inside /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thom_Holwerda> and an apt-get update in between btw
<kreiger> Yeah, but it's still unstable, right?
<snowblink_> Does bind9 have an internal root nameserver list?
<thoreauputic> kreiger: yes
<Thom_Holwerda> kreiger, my x86 runs it just fine
<Thom_Holwerda> but, yeah
<kreiger> yeah, i'm newbi
<kreiger> i'll try it later
<kreiger> and i'm running athlong xp 2400+
<Nakah> hello, is it possible to specify wich modules to load at boot time ?
<snowblink_> Nakah: /etc/modules
<Thom_Holwerda> where on earth does ubuntu store the xf86config-4 file
<thoreauputic> Nakah: put their names in /etc/modules
<Nakah> I know this one but all modules are not there
<snowblink_> Thom_Holwerda: /etc/X11
<thoreauputic> /etc/X11
<kreiger> MM
<Thom_Holwerda> ?
<Thom_Holwerda> it doesnt seem to find it... mmm
<kreiger> is apt-get upgrade always the best idea?
<thoreauputic> snowblink_: ;)
<Nakah> because Ubuntu is loading modules that I don't need
<Xappe> hmm, can you get skype working with polypaudio somehow?
<tritium> Xappe, hey
<Pointwood> the latest version of Mozilla Thunderbird that seem to be available is 0.8 - anyone know whether 1.0 will be available soon?
<kreiger> hey Nermal, out of curiousity, ARE you female? or did you just call me sweetie cause i'm annoying you?
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda
<Semt-X> ./etc/X11
<Semt-X> I think ;)
<Nermal> no.. I called you sweetie as it's endearing and keeps the channel sweeter :P
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda, query me
<Nermal> diffuses rage
<kreiger> Awww
<kreiger> Who's raging?
<Echylo> some knows a good renamer program for ubuntu?
<Nermal> no-one at the moment.. it seems to be working :)
<tritium> Pointwood, in warty?
<kreiger> cool
<thoreauputic> Nermal: do I detect a hint of sarcasm? ;)
<Nermal> me?
<tritium> Pointwood, only security updates at this point in Warty.
<thoreauputic> hehe
<snowblink_> Echylo: rename?
<ceu> what should I use to make a cd/dvd copy (as ISO image) on my hard disk?
<Nermal> I call my boss darling sometimes :| he's not to keen on that :|
<Echylo> is that a question?
<Echylo> or a suggestion
<Nermal> I just forget :|
<kreiger> brb. restarting gnome again
<kreiger> i mean ubuntu
<Nermal> rename is a program
<thoreauputic> Echylo: suggestion
<Pointwood> tritium: yes, Warty, but I tried adding the hoary rep and that didn't change
<Nermal> it renames multiple files
<Nermal> otherwise use mv
<Echylo> hmm
<Nermal> mv <oldfilename> <newfilename>
<tritium> Pointwood, I have 1.0 on Hoary
<Echylo> not it's to cut pieces out of names
<Nakah> can someone help me ?
<Echylo> like -EMG on end of songs etc
<Nermal> Nakah, just ask the question
<Nermal> *Sigh*
<thoreauputic> Echylo: sed. awk, cut
<Echylo> eh?
<Nermal> why do people insist on making people work to get the information to help them
<snowblink_> Nermal: to annoy you. ;)
<Ribs> 'cos people are stupid
<Nermal> thoreauputic, :)
<thoreauputic> Echylo: heh - that sounds like a foreign language, eh?
<Nermal> snowblink_, that's it!
<Nermal> sed is splendid
<tritium> Ribs, no need for that
<Nakah> I've already asked it, :) Ubuntu is loading modules that I don't need, where can I specify modules that I don't want ?
<Xappe> tritium, hello
<kreiger> k
<tritium> Xappe, how are you?
<Ribs> tritium: It's the truth!
<snowblink_> Nakah: try /etc/modules.conf
<tritium> Nakah, blacklist them
<kreiger> can i upgrade to 2.10 WITHOUT switching to hoary?
<Ribs> tritium: As soon as people need help or something from you, they turn dumb.
<kreiger> or will it be unstable?
<LinuxJones> Nakah, it's kind of a mess really
<Ribs> tritium: Try working in Retail for a while, you'll see what I mean.
<Pointwood> tritium: I temporarily added this rep: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<Nermal> kreiger, hoary IS unstable
<tritium> LinuxJones, not with blacklisting.  It's easy
<kreiger> I know
<Nakah> How can I blacklist them ,
<thoreauputic> kreiger: it will be unstable
<Nermal> :)
<Nakah> ?
<kreiger> what about gnome 2.10?
<LinuxJones> blacklisting doesn't work for some modules
<kreiger> k
<kreiger> that answers my question
<Nermal> it would probably be more work
<tritium> Nakah, append the modules you don't want to load to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<kreiger> so now i need to find media preferences so i can swtch
<Nermal> is there no preferences menu in gnome anywhere ?
<krism> Nakah : /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Nermal> it's under preferences here which may be desktop preferences in gnome 2.8
<Nakah> ok, thanks I will try this
<Xappe> tritium, well, i'm fine but the "winter vomit desease" is spreading at work...eeek...
<tritium> ick
<LinuxJones> tritium, I tried blacklisting about 10 different modules but they keeps getting called from somewhere else :(
<tritium> LinuxJones, which ones?
<kreiger> I see a device manager
<LinuxJones> tritium, I think they are required by other modules being loaded from some other place
<Pointwood> what repository do I need to add to sources.list to get Thunderbird 1.0?
<tritium> LinuxJones, perhaps
<chutwig> friends, is there by any chance an area where hoary ISOs are built on a scheduled basis for testing?
<chutwig> sort of like how debian testing gets new CD sets built each week
<tritium> Pointwood, it's in main
<tritium> chutwig, daily
<chutwig> ah
<LinuxJones> tritium, vesafb, cfbcopyarea, cfbimgblt, cfbfillrect, agpgart .... the list goes on and on
<Pointwood> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse <-- shouldn't that work then?
<tritium> LinuxJones, agpgart, for one, is being loaded by intel_agp (if that's your arch)
<chutwig> so i guess hoary hasn't got any snapshot images built, then
<tritium> Pointwood, did you apt-get upgrade after adding that?
<Pointwood> hrm
<LinuxJones> tritium, I have junky via chipset :(
<Pointwood> that might be it :)
<chutwig> ;_;
<tritium> LinuxJones, I blacklisted intel_agp in order to use NvAGP
<tritium> Pointwood, definitely
<tritium> chutwig, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<chutwig> debian is pissing me off
<chutwig> tritium: hey-zeus will sing your praises for years to come
<tritium> chutwig, heh, thanks
<LinuxJones> tritium, lahh
<chutwig> debian does not play nice with any computer that uses SATA
<tritium> LinuxJones, the others are probably loaded by fbcon
<thoreauputic> chutwig: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+daily+iso+hoary&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<chutwig> thoreauputic: thanks, tritium already showed me where to find them
* thoreauputic is kind of slow today
<thoreauputic> chutwig: ;)
<chutwig> incidentally, does anyone have any experience using non-standard resolutions with a radeon
<Codyman> where can i report a broken apt-get package?
<Codyman> chutwig: like what non standard
<chutwig> the last computer had an i915, which wouldn't do 1680x1050 because xorg didn't know how to set the video BIOS mode
<LinuxJones> tritium, fbcon not loaded either
<chutwig> if this radeon has the same problem i will be upset and may have to reinstall windows :(
<Codyman> chutwig: 1680x1050 thats a pretty non standard resolution :-)
<chutwig> meh, it's a dell 2005fpw
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> now gaim says I need correct SSL support
<Echylo> didn't deleted a shit
<Codyman> chutwig: well have you edited your xorg.conf
<krism> anybody know what could be periodically causing my laptop h/d?
<chutwig> Codyman: i haven't even touched that computer yet, i'm at work right now using their bandwidth to get the daily hoary image
<Codyman> chutwig: so do you have hoary installed, or the warty one
<krism> (ubuntu warty, mostly stock install, ext3 - im wondering if journalling is doing this)
<chutwig> Codyman: there's nothing installed yet
<kreiger> hm
<Echylo> heelp! :p
<Echylo> I need SSL for Gaim
<Echylo> what do I need to install
<Nermal> install it then
<kreiger> Nermal, when i try to record something, the recorder program freezes
<Nermal> libssl ?
<Codyman> chutwig: o in that case it should work.. you just need to install hoary and edit the xorg.conf.. as long as your monitor supports that
<Echylo> It's installed :s
<Nermal> libnss
<Nermal> for msn
<chutwig> Codyman: i'm just concerned about the xorg module for the card also not supporting it
<chutwig> but if ATI were the ones who did it it ought to work
<chutwig> guess i'll find out when i get home from work
<Nermal> Echylo, apt-get install libnss3
<chutwig> nothing like babysitting a bunch of windows XP upgrades all day long
<Codyman> chutwig: i have an ATI Radeon 9200 PCI card even and i'm using custom resolutions as well
<chutwig> Codyman: that's good news
<Echylo> it is installed Nermal
<Nermal> then it should woerk
<Echylo> why you think I ask ...
<Nermal> because you are incapable of operating the os you've installed ?
<Nermal> I just don't know
<Nermal> :)
<Echylo> it worked yesterday
* Rocha is away: coding
<tritium> Nermal, be nice
<Nermal> Echylo, excellent answer :)
<Nermal> tritium, I am
<vladis> I have a problem with my resolution I am now with 1024X768 85 Hz, but I want to be with 100 Hz. What I have to do?
<Nermal> but he asks for help, I give him help and he goes "why you think I ask"
<Nermal> the real question would be "why do I continue to help him" ?
<Nermal> because I'm an arse obviously
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> you are
<Nermal> vladis, if you have gnome you can use the screen resolution applet
<Echylo> but you're ok
<Nermal> Echylo, two cheeks are better than one :P
<Nermal> means I can turn the other one :)
<Echylo> libnss3 is already the newest version.
<Echylo> :)
* Pointwood ponders...should I risk installing thunderbird from hoary - it's going to upgrade 6 packages...
<Echylo> You think I invent this? :p
<Nermal> Echylo, I think you don't give us an error message
<Echylo> wait then
<thoreauputic> thanks to whoever posted the link for gnomebaker debs !
<spiral> hmmm... any idea when the latest ooo testing will be put in hoary ?
<Nermal> you formulate your own idea of whats wrong rather than letting us workit out
<Nermal> spiral, there was an update earlier today
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, it works very nicely, been using gnomebaker for about a week
<Nermal> 767 or something ..
<Echylo> SSL Support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library.
<Nermal> hm
<Echylo> and I installed libnss3
<Nermal> thats the lib it needs
<Nermal> not sure why it can't find it
<spiral> Nermal: yes, I know... they updated on their website... And I think the version on hoary is older
<ceu> Pointwood: I'm using firefox from ubuntu-backports repository (on my warty)
<Echylo> would rebooting help?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: yeah - I tried greveman but it compiled then refused to talk to cdrecord ;)
<Echylo> not that it's windows
<Echylo> but maybe?
<Nermal> peter@ubuntu:~$ oowriter2 --version
<Nermal> This is OpenOffice.org built with ooo-build-1.9.74
<Pointwood> ceu: well, there's no thunderbird 1.0 available in the backports AFAIK
<ceu> Pointwood: yes, there is
<ceu> dpkg --status mozilla-thunderbird|grep Version
<ceu> Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1-4.10ubp1
<spiral> Nermal: yeah, wright... & on the website : m79
<spiral> Nermal: http://download.openoffice.org/680/index.html
<Nermal> hum
<ceu> I'm using that
<Nermal> I dunno
<Pointwood> hrm
<spiral> Nermal: hmmm, and what about the locales... Do you know if they can be packaged ?
<Nermal> it's bloody ugly whatever build it is :|
<Nermal> spiral, no idea
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, it only crashed once while assembling a dvd backup of about3 gigs of data
<fc> how can i upgrade to firefox 1.0 ?
<Nermal> firefox 1.0 should be in warty :|
<Nermal> I thought
<Nermal> and hoary
<tritium> Nope
<Nermal> hm :/
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: hmm - I won't be puttingit under that kind of presure :)
<spiral> Nermal: ;-)
<krism> fc, nemal: just get firefox 1.0 and thunderbird 1.0 from mozilla.org,
<tritium> Close enough, though:  0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3 in Warty
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, I know it's only early in development but what the heck, they are re-writable dvd 's :)
<thoreauputic> fc: I installed the binary from mozilla.org - works fine on warty
<krism> and install them in ~, maybe make ~/apps .. then change your shortcuts and preferred apps to your local install
<jovian> questoin how can I set the background for all nautilus windows at once
<snowblink_> FYI to answer my own earlier question: bind9 has the root servers compiled in
<fc> thanks
<jovian> I know how to do it one at a time but can't find any option or setting to make it all over
<Pointwood> ceu: something must be wrong with my sources.list then
<jovian> and its annoying changing them one at a time
<Echylo> voila
<Echylo> gaim error fixed
<Echylo> :p
<firefly> WINE question.  How do I get around MS new wine detection thing?  I need some base files...
<Nermal> Echylo, probably needed an ldconfig
<krism> firefly : set your wine install to emulate XP.
<Nermal> meh
<Pointwood> ceu, I got this: deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe <-- shouldn't that be enough?
<firefly> How?
<krism> firefly i dunno, never used wine. see the /. story about it.
<ceu> Pointwood: deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ceu> Pointwood: that's the old url
<tritium> firefly, in your .wine directory, there's a config file
<firefly> Tx, got it.
<jovian> nevermind just found it
<Pointwood> ceu: k, thx
<krism> anybody know a quick way to prevent my hard drive from going into sleep mode?
<Semt-X> check bios?
<Pointwood> ceu: that helped quite a bit :)
<krism> it's actually something in warty doing it :/
<Semt-X> oshi
<thenuke> krism: hpdarm maybe?
<kreiger> mm, Is Nerman still around or do i have to bug somebody else now?
<kreiger> nermal.
<kreiger> ARGH
<krism> (in windows, you can do this by opening the "Power Management" but in the control panel
<krism> thenuke : ill check it out
<kreiger> stupid n
<thenuke> "hdparm -S   set standby (spindown) timeout"
<thenuke> try -S0 or something
<krism> thenuke : thanks, according to hdparm manpage, -S0 will do the trick
<thenuke> great
<krism> thenuke (waiting until this cd finishes burning before i mess with hdparm )
<tritium> kreiger, what's going on?
<vi11e> tell me some movie player which I could install with apt-get and plugins with apt-get if necessary to play my dvd movie
<LinuxJones> Anybody recommend a decent 17 " LCD screen "on the cheap" !!
<tritium> vi11e, see ubuntuguide.org
<vi11e> well there they say xmms but I can't get it working... I click open file and nothing happens
<vi11e> or some open file dialog appears
<vi11e> and same thing was with xine
<Nermal> kreiger, ?
<Nermal> stupid n ? :)
<tritium> vi11e, you need more than just the player
<kreiger> Yeah, i called you nerman again
<kreiger> Anyway, i'm still rolling around the same problem with sound.
<tritium> vi11e, did you do this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback ?
<vi11e> yes
<kreiger> i did just update my kernel to be more AMd xp specific tho.
<vi11e> I can play my movies with totem player but for example my boogie nights dvd just doesn't work
<vi11e> or well, I have tried simpsons dvd's they work with totem player, but boogie nights doesn't work :(
<Nermal> kreiger, hum
<Nermal> its not under the desktop preferences ?
<vi11e> I'll try xine-ui once more then
<kreiger> is there a button to screenshot?
<kreiger> i'll show you what's there
<Nermal> print-screen should work
<Nermal> in gnome
<evarlast> vi11e: decss?
<vi11e> what's decs?
<Nermal> else import -root <filename> I think
<tritium> vi11e, I just gave you a URL for that
<Nermal> vi11e, install libdvdread
<vi11e> you gave url to dvdplayback
<thoreauputic> import -window root filename
<kreiger> then how do i paste it somewhere?
<tritium> vi11e, which included installing libdvdcss2
<vi11e> I have that installed ye
<tritium> you just asked what it was
<vi11e> I asked what decss is, not libdvdcss.. I thought it was other thing
<Nermal> thoreauputic, thats the one
<Nermal> shameful ;)
<Nermal> libdvdread has decss in it I thought
<vi11e> hmm, I don't know about libdvdread though...
<Nermal> or maybe not :|
<thoreauputic> Nermal: but I don't think imagemagick is installed by default ...
<Nermal> ah ..good point
<tritium> thoreauputic, just use print-screen
<tritium> or alt-print-screen if you want to capture just a window
<thoreauputic> tritium: or the gimp :)
<thoreauputic> or whatever...
<tritium> yes, if you want to start it up :)
<Nermal> or scrot :P
<tritium> that sounds nasty
<Nermal> and kind of sexual :P
<Nermal> I guess the lack of "um" makes it all the better
<thoreauputic> actually print screen doesn't seem to work here :/
<tritium> indeed
<Nermal> thoreauputic, works in gnome on my gentoo box
* Nermal utters the forbidden word
<tritium> thoreauputic, check your Keyboard Shortcuts
<Nermal> I was surprised :|
<thoreauputic> tritium: right
<Nermal> it opened gnome screenshot on mine
<aroman> okie... I upgraded to hoary... how do I upgrade to X.org?
<tritium> aroman, dist-upgrade automaticall upgrades to X.org
<aroman> tritium, dist-upgrade also removes ubuntu-desktop :(
<vi11e> heyy, I manage open the dvd with xine, but the xines gui, the control things are real small.. how do I enlarge them? :S and why doesn't that xine accept my mouse pressings within the dvd screen
<vi11e> fonts are small
<tritium> aroman, did you allow that to happen, or did you not dist-upgrade?
<aroman> tritium, I did upgrade, not dist-upgrade as someone here recommended
<tritium> aroman, that's actually smart of you to observe
<vi11e> hmm , so if I installed that dvd-playback capability codecs, it should be fine hmm.. is there any other alternative codecs maybe that I could try
<tritium> aroman, is ubuntu-desktop the only think it wants to remove?
<tritium> If so, that's trivial.  It's just a metapackage
<aroman> tritium, no.. iirc...
<kreiger> brb
<kreiger> Yo.
<aroman> tritium, 27 packages in total. Some -dev, esound, fglrx-driver (which HAS to be removed), and xserver-xfree86
<aroman> and 2 python modules...
<aroman> and those 27 include ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> arachne, fixedpoint and mpz?
<aroman> tritium, what should I do? go forward with dist-upgrade?
<tritium> arachne, sorry, wrong person ;)
<tritium> aroman, esound will be replaced with polypaudio when ubuntu-desktop is upgraded anyway.  python-fixedpoint and -mpz are removed, yes
<kreiger> hrm
<kreiger> Nermal?
<tritium> aroman, I can't make that decision for you.
<tritium> It's up to you.
<aroman> tritium, so... should I go forward with dist-upgrade? A ton of new packages will be installed...
<Nermal> sorry
<Nermal> I was on the toilet and I have no wifi at work
<tritium> glad to know that
<Nermal> well..
<kreiger> heh
<aroman> tritium, lol... meh... I'll do it.. shouldn't matter
<Nermal> *core dump*
<kreiger> i dun wanna know
<Nermal> moving on..
<kreiger> check THIS little thing out.
<tritium> apt-get remove --purge bowel
<Nermal> kreiger, I bet you say that to all the girls
<kreiger> I found out some of my sound mixers were muted
<kreiger> so i unmuted and turned the sound up
<Nermal> ah :0
<kreiger> and i definetely here hissing
<kreiger> but no sound
<kreiger> hear*
<Nermal> that doesn't mean much
<Nermal> just that your soundcard is relatively noisy :|
<Nermal> you need to stop using esd and use alsa
<Nermal> though I'm not sure how you switch it
<kreiger> me either
<Nermal> try disabling it in gconf
<Nermal> system tools -> config editor yeah ?
<kreiger> yeah
<kreiger> in it
<kreiger> now where?
<Nermal> then drop into desktop ->gnome -> sound
<Nermal> and I have "enable esd" and it's checked
<Nermal> you could try disabling that
<kreiger> checked is when the thing is in, right?
<Nermal> um... yes
<tritium> kreiger, is this Hoary?
<Nermal> tritium, no :(
<kreiger> No.
<kreiger> Maybe i should just jump into hoary
<Nermal> he gets the drum beat but no sound when he logs in :|
* falco http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx
<kreiger> you guys seem more capable of fixing
<tritium> Does Warty have the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<tritium> you can choose ALSA that way
<Nermal> I don't think so.. thats what I told him to find
<kreiger> Noa that i see
<tritium> okay
<Nermal> it doesn't have the system menu for starters :|
<tritium> Computer menu
<Nermal> and its not in preferences
<kreiger> I looked, trit
<tritium> it's in a submenu of Computer if I remember right
<tritium> ok
<kreiger> I have desktop pref and.. system config
<kreiger> and neither of them have a multimedia thing
<aroman> does anyone notice that evolution is really slow to retrieve emails from a pop server on warty?
<kreiger> i REALLY think it's the camera drives
<kreiger> i know that knoppix did something with them
<kreiger> anyway, i unenabled esd, do i need to reboot?
<kreiger> cause i still get no sound
<Nermal> just restart X
<thoreauputic> aroman: seems OK here
<kreiger> except for a hissing in my headphones
<Nermal> ie: logout
<kreiger> k
<kreiger> one sec
<aroman> thoreauputic, :(
<kreiger> i get nada.
<kreiger> one sec
<Pallino> soory
<Pointwood> I've added a few applications to my Applications menu, but they don't show up, though if I open the folder by running applications:// then they are there?!
<njan> Pointwood, have you restarted gnome?
<Pointwood> yes
<njan> Pointwood, :(
<kreiger> k.loud hissing in my headphones, but still nothing
<afo-blackness> hey all i am back again with an problem
<Pointwood> njan: the machine has been rebooted
<njan> Pointwood, not sure what the problem is, then..
<afo-blackness> wtf i got kicked
<afo-blackness> just gived my commanbd line
<Nermal> excess flood dear
<njan> * afo-blackness has quit (Excess Flood)
<afo-blackness> any dedicated server (games cs source) users who know about linux problems ?
<ebag> is there any problem w/installing 2 versions of libgtk?  i.e. libgtk1.2-dev and libgtk2.0-dev ?
<afo-blackness> then pm because here i flood in the main chat
<kreiger> hm
<Nermal> ebag, shouldn't be
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> here's a question
<tezem> My friend compiled a new kernel with the config from the standard kernel he used before but he now gets a Kernel Panic. It's likely that the Problem has to do with the initrd. We don't have a initrd for this kernel. Where could it found?
<Nermal> tezem, mkinitrd
<kreiger> if i use the ubuntu CD to wipe the partitions linux is currently on, can i overwrite my grub safely?
<kreiger> cause i think it's the drivers from the cam for some reason.
<Nermal> I think so...
<kreiger> i don't want to lose my windows partition
<Nermal> yeah you do!
<afo-blackness> any 1 ?????????
<Nermal> gowaaaaan
<Nermal> afo-blackness, it should just be a concise question
<kreiger> not until i have a stable linux one.
<kreiger> and not until i have Cedega working properly so i can play CS:S
<afo-blackness> i found something:  ./hlds_run: line 423: 4026 Segmentatie fout (core dumped) $HL_CMD
<Chester> hi
<afo-blackness> maybe that is my problem.
<tezem> Nermal: for what are these initrds?
<kreiger> i might as well try it.
<kreiger> see you guys on the other side.
<Chester> can someone help me with my install. Every time I want to install it, it looks like this: http://www.chester.speedxs.nl/fubar.jpg
<Nermal> tezem, initrd = initial ramdisk - loads an inital filesystem with things like filesystem driver modules and things in
<edmack> Hi, when I plug my non UMS iRiver (899), it crashes my wacom drivers in Warty and Hoary
<Nermal> Chester, looks like a framebuffer issue
<edmack> should I report it in bugzilla?
<Nermal> try booting the install with vga=normal
<tezem> Nermal: why is this needed in Ubuntu. I use Arch and I don't need such things
<Chester> k, I'll try that now
<Nermal> tezem, compile the kernel without initrd support ?
<afo-blackness> i found probaly the error:  ./hlds_run: line 423: 4026 Segmentatie fout (core dumped) $HL_CMD       at least i hope so,
<Thom_Holwerda> ive had it with ubuntu-sparc and linux-sparc in general :(
<Thom_Holwerda> im gettign back to solaris on my sparc
<afo-blackness> for my full
<afo-blackness> error please go to
<Nermal> afo-blackness, gdb ?
<afo-blackness> http://forum.counter-strike.nl/showthread.php?t=11302
<afo-blackness> gdb ??? huh ?
<tezem> Nermal: yes ok but why should somebody need this initrd support?
<Nermal> because some distros want to load ide controller modules in before they try to load the root fs
<Nermal> and they can only do that if they are not on the fs they are trying to read ;)
<Chester> Nermal, It still looks like that
<Nermal> hometime :0
<tezem> Nermal: ok thx
<Nermal> *waves*
<pronik> hi guys, is there any possibility to start gnome-volume-manager in a non-gnome session automatically?
<afo-blackness> so still no one knows
<Semt-X> Thom_Holwerda: BLEH
<Moof> hey
<LinuxJones> afo-blackness, did you try a Half-Life/CS support channel ?
* Moof is fairly new to whis whole ubuntu thing
<Moof> how do I add an application to the applications menu?
<spiral> Moof: applications:/ in gnome ?
<spiral> Moof: nautilus
<thoreauputic> applications:///
<afo-blackness> no linuxjones i don;t know the server.
<spiral> thoreauputic: whoa... so much "/" :-p
<thoreauputic> or right click in the menu and add from there on warty
<thoreauputic> spiral: works here ;-)
<thoreauputic> don't know what the extra // are for...
<afo-blackness> linuxjones ?????????
<spiral> thoreauputic: I'm under kde, won't check... But this kind of reminds me the C:\\Windows\\" & etc things when I had to devel under windows... or the "\\\\\uncname\\thing" for network under windows
<Pointwood> repost: I've added a few applications to my Applications menu, but they don't show up, though if I open the folder by running applications:// then they are there?!
<thoreauputic> spiral: actually one works fine - jut tried it
<spiral> thoreauputic: all right, thanks :-)
<LinuxJones> afo-blackness, you've used Linux before ?
<thoreauputic> spiral: I just did it that way because someone told me that!
<spiral> thoreauputic: all right, no problem... I was just amazed :-)
<firefly> Does the hoary xorg already have the xorg.6.8.2 ati drivers?  Switched from arch, where I ran 6.8.2 and I could get a screen with 1280x1024, ubuntu only gives me 1024x768.
<thoreauputic> spiral: yes, don't know why I was told that - it was one of the devs here as well
<spiral> thoreauputic: :-)
* thoreauputic is pleased with gnomebaker
<thoreauputic> I have xcdroast as well, but this seems to work well
<Moof> ok, so now I have a folder there, how do I create the pgadmin3 app in there?
<dem> any hints on buildking a lirc modules?
<firefly> gnomebaker, which version -- universe?
<kent> graveman is a good burning program aswell.
<thoreauputic> firefly: no - I'll give you a link
<thoreauputic> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<thoreauputic> firefly: ^^^
<LinuxJones> kent, graveman looks too much like xcdroast
<thoreauputic> kent: I compiled graveman on warty - but it errored out talking tocdrecord for some reason
<thoreauputic> kent: I was annoyed as I spent some time getting the dependencies together for the build :/
<spiral> hmmm... Any new about a package for amarok 1.2 final ?
<spiral> Riddell: maybe ?
<dem> i wish there was a lirc kernel package, because they don't build with a stock kernel-headers
<Riddell> spiral: it's on my todo list, keep poking me and I might do it this evening
<firefly> thoreauputic:  Tx, installed.  Looks good.  BTW, live in Thoreaus fav. state in US...
* Semt-X gently pokes Riddell
<Semt-X> You like that?
<thoreauputic> firefly: :)
<spiral> Riddell: all right.. If you want it :-)
<spiral> Riddell: please !!! ;-)
<Mitario> is anyone seeing weird X overlay color changes?
<Mitario> If I start totem, and I play a movie, I everytime have to go to Display settings and reset the color sliders
<Moof> hmmm
<Mitario> and i have to set saturation all the way to 0 to get normal colors
<Moof> is there anywhere I can get a postgresql 8 package for warty?
<vi11e> how can I unpack an .ace file ?
<kaha> Hello
<zenrox> hello
<kaha> I have a question. Does the spam filtering on Evolution actually work for everyone else, or am I missing something? It's for an imap account.
<afo-blackness> as i said i am totally new to linux
<kaha> Or would #evolution be a better place to ask that?  :)
<zenrox> kaha dont know
<thoreauputic> kaha: not sure, but I think it needs "training"
<zenrox> ya i agree
<thoreauputic> I would guess it improves as you tag more stuff as spam
<kaha> Been "training" it, but it seems to have no effect. Doesn't even mark stuff as junk. Thunderbird, OTOH, works great. But I like Evolution.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<kaha> Yeah, this makes me wonder if I've got something wrong.
<zenrox> hmmm
<dem> getting lirc modules going in hoary is driving me nuts, anyone done it before?
<Echylo> hi
<Echylo> question :p
<Echylo> how you update to hoary? just with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<farruinn> once you've changed every mention of warty to hoary in your sources.list, yes :)
<Echylo> ok
<farruinn> there is no hoary-updates though (in case you have that)
<zenrox> yep hes right
<Echylo> that was a little detail I missed :P
<Echylo> where is the sources.list again?
<kreiger> I have sound
<LinuxJones> Echylo, /etc/apt/
<Echylo> k thanks
<LinuxJones> :)
<farruinn> Echylo: also, if you have any backports those might have to be removed first
<kreiger> Anybody know how to change your root password when you can't remember it in the first place?
<Echylo> I installed a clean ubuntu
<kreiger> well, user password
<kaha> a true Jedi never forgets his root password.  :P
<kaha> heh
<kreiger> Well, i'
<kreiger> m not jedi
<kreiger> and what's weird is that i was able to log into root.
<zenrox> lol
<kreiger> i mean gnome
<kreiger> so i don't know what i did.
<kreiger> but entering the same thing gives me an  authentication failure
<farruinn> how did you log into gnome?
<Echylo> yea was wondering that too
<kreiger> user and password
<Echylo> so
<kreiger> and it worked
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> check your keyboard layout
<kreiger> but i'm typing the same thing
<Echylo> it doesn't has the same layout at the login
<Echylo> not here anyway
<kreiger> hrm
<kreiger> where do i check that?
<Echylo> wow
<Echylo> 489mb
<Echylo> for hoary ?
<Echylo> can that be correct?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Echylo> lets go then
<farruinn> you're upgrading every single package that's installed, it's going to be a lot
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> I have time
<kreiger> Echylo, how do you check layout?
<Echylo> computer
<thoreauputic> Echylo: what were you expecting? It's a complete upgrade...
<Echylo> dekstop config
<Echylo> keyboard
<kreiger> found it
<Echylo> 2nd tab I think
<Echylo> how long will it take?
<Echylo> 3-4 hours?
<Echylo> on a p2 433
<kreiger> So, jedi, i can't change this?
* kaha is waiting for Hoary's release
<thoreauputic> Echylo: that depends entirely on the speed of your connection
<kreiger> hm
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> 150kb/s
<kreiger> brb
<Echylo> but max 400kb/s
<Echylo> now it runs @200
<thoreauputic> Echylo: well , do the maths
<Echylo> yea
<Xappe> i did it in like 12 mins, 1,1 MB/s
<Echylo> but then it has to set up & stuff
<thoreauputic> Xappe: I hate you ! I'm on dialup.. :/
<Echylo> lol
<Echylo> I have 3.3mbit
<Echylo> but it's restricted
<thoreauputic> Echylo: that bit won't take long
<Echylo> I have a 10gig limit per month
<Hannes_> ^_^
<Echylo> which is pretty sucky
<Hannes_> full rate ADS with no bandwidth limits :P
<Hannes_> *ADSL
<Echylo> pfuh :p
<Xappe> that was when my net were not that filled with porn leechers as it is now
<Xappe> *was
<Echylo> lol
<Hannes_> yap :P
<selinium_> hi all, I am trying to dynamically create some javascript with PHP. But i am very new to Javascript. can someone have a look at the output and let me konw where I am going wrong please
<Xappe> now I ger around 400 -600 kB/s when updating from the ubuntu repos
<Echylo> but why you get 400
<Echylo> when I can reach at max 400
<selinium_> Duh sorry, wrong tab!
<Echylo> and it only downs @ 146
<kreiger> i fixed my problem
<kreiger> i win at internet
<Echylo> what did you solved?
<Xappe> Echylo, becaus i'm on a 10 Mbit connection
<Echylo> so?
<Echylo> if you reach 400 which is normal for you
<Echylo> and I only reach 150 and I can reach 400 @ max
<Echylo> doesn't sounds logic no?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: he just has a superior connection
<Echylo> hmm
<THe_DoOrS>  join #ccpower
<Echylo> sudo apt-get install libsuperior-connection
<Echylo> it will work!
<Echylo> :p
* thoreauputic hands THe_DoOrS a /
* THe_DoOrS slaps thoreauputic around a bit with a large trout
<kreiger> lol
<thoreauputic> THe_DoOrS: hey, at least be orignal ! ;)
<thoreauputic> the trout is a bit *old*
* zenrox slaps thoreauputic  with a used win me disk
<zenrox> thats original
<Xappe> well, that should be  "shared 10 Mbit"...and we are connected to the SUNET (swedish university networks) Gbit line
* thoreauputic slices zenrox in two with a WinXP install license
<Xappe> something like that
<zenrox> lol
* thoreauputic drowns zenrox in a huge pile of free AOL CDs
<farruinn> lol, that doesn't even make sense!
* zenrox cuts up thoreauputic  with a winME disk
* thoreauputic confuses farruinn with a surrealist dada artwork made with the gimp
<kreiger> Mm
<kreiger> i think this is the proper forum to say i frickin LOVE ubuntu
<kreiger> ^_^
* thoreauputic sends Richard Stallman zenrox's email address
<thoreauputic> that should hurt...
<NermalLaptop> boops
<kreiger> NermalLaptop, i was right.
* zenrox slaps thoreauputic with riched simmons
<kreiger> it was the camera drivers
<NermalLaptop> :)
<NermalLaptop> well done :)
<kreiger> X was loading them instead of my motherboards drivers
<thoreauputic> ouch
<NermalLaptop> odd
<kreiger> SO i reinstalled, and now i'm fine
* NermalLaptop has to get a train
<NermalLaptop> and I'm knackered
<kreiger> No, actually in windows when i install the cam, it does the same thing.,
<kreiger> it's like "MINE"
<NermalLaptop> lol
<kreiger> Nermal, what location art thou from?
<dr_willis> THe_DoOrS,  whats with the "On Join" invite spam?
<ions> anybody here have any idea what the problem is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=73397#post73397
<ions> the whole thread, not just that post
<prego> hi! can I change the Xcursor instantly?
<NermalLaptop> you cant
<dr_willis> the summary of that post is you cant install xmms ?
<NermalLaptop> best you can do is apt-get install gcursor
<NermalLaptop> and then it will take effect at next logon
<prego> NermalLaptop, I've done just that ;-)
<NermalLaptop> ah :)
<NermalLaptop> me too :)
<prego> NermalLaptop, however, do you know why is that not possible? is it sth related to Xorg?
<NermalLaptop> probably
<kreiger> M
<NermalLaptop> I'm not entirely sure why
<ions> dr_willis: the WHOLE post is my problem not just the xmms thing
<NermalLaptop> my brain is melting
<prego> hehe
<kreiger> i'm in console, and i was asked if i wanted to view the differences in packagaes
<kreiger> i chose to, and now i can't get out of that screen
<kreiger> wtf?
<markuman> i have problems with apt-get update
<markuman> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt could not be found.
<kreiger> i'm at a thing saying "END"
<markuman> what can i do?
<NermalLaptop> urgh
<prego> Anyone using a SiS card in Hoary's Xorg? cannot enable OpenGL at all...
<NermalLaptop> looks like some fs corruption
<NermalLaptop> oh hang on
<NermalLaptop> does one of your lines in /etc/apt/sources.list read htt:// not http?
<WW> markuman: This is a shot in the dark... make sure sources.list doesn't have any errors in it.
<markuman> oh. LOL yes. thx
<NermalLaptop> :)
<Deicide-> Hello i got a problem: I got a new HDD today. BIOS cant recognise my disc, but the Ubuntu installation program did. So i installed the first stage of Ubuntu without problem. Now, it wants me to remove the CD and boot from the HDD to begin the second stage install. The problem is, as i said, that my HDD isnt recognised by BIOS, so i cant start the second stage. Can i, in some way, start the second stage from the CD?
<WW> markuman: What NermalLaptop said :)
<NermalLaptop> Deicide-, um... how can it not be recognised by the bios ?
<dgp> Deicide-: is it a very old machine?
<Deicide-> Its an old computer, and it just cant be found. I now that i cant upgrade BIOS, but im fine with booting from a CD or a floppy. So, thats why im wondering if i can boot from the CD.
<Deicide-> Its a AMD-K6 at 350 mhz.
<NermalLaptop> ah
<NermalLaptop> ubuntu wax cylinder edition :)
<dgp> Deicide-: and what about the disk? Have you tried with setting lba mode in the bios?
<Deicide-> Yes, i have. But i can try again. Wait a few seconds.
<prego> Deicide-, just for curiosity, how large is the HD?
<NermalLaptop> 3.5"?
<Deicide-> It says: "Detecting IDE primary master.. [Press F4 to skip]    And nothing more happen.s
<NermalLaptop> badomtish
<NermalLaptop> hmm
<Deicide-> Its at 3.5" 40gb HDD. My old HDD was also a 40gb and it worked fine.
<NermalLaptop> update the bios ?
<NermalLaptop> hmm
<Deicide-> Actually, its 41 gb.
<spiral> Riddell: may I insist ? amarok 1.2 :-p
<dgp> Deicide-: strange. same brand?
<spiral> Riddell: sorry :-)
<Deicide-> No, not the same brand.
<Deicide-> So i cant boot the second stage from the CD huh?
<dgp> Deicide-: i think not
<evarlast> Deicide-: is the drive properly jumpered for the position in the IDE bus?  Master/Slave/etc
<NermalLaptop> even if you could it would be pointless
<NermalLaptop> as your bios reads the MBR to load the bootloader iirc
<dgp> Deicide-: try to enforce some other mode, e.g. chs or large or whatever, until it works
<Deicide-> Yes. I mean, the Ubuntu installation found it and installed the system without any problem. So there is nothing wrong with the HDD.
<Deicide-> I have tried all.
<Deicide-> But i can try again.
<dgp> Deicide-: does it power up instantly or after some seconds? try setting a delay
<Deicide-> If i press "HDD IDE AUTO DETECTION" the bios just hangs. I did that with my old HDD without any problems.
<dgp> i've seen older machines see only some part (like the first 8gb) of a disk
<dgp> Deicide-: if it hangs it is a bios bug, and not fixable :-(
<Deicide-> Oh, ok. So there is no chance to boot the second stage installation from the CD?
<NermalLaptop> no
<NermalLaptop> and it would be pointless
<dgp> Deicide-: with a grub floppy (and some knowledge) you can boot your system once, but i don't know if you can setup it properly
<NermalLaptop> please read what we type
<Deicide-> Must have missed that.
<Xappe> humhum, anyone for the solution of the problem "skype and polypaudio"?
<Deicide-> Oh well, thanks for the help. Guess i have to upgrade the BIOS.
<dgp> Deicide-: if it is possible, that's the best solution
<prego> Deicide-, *perhaps* you may use another computer to do the install
<dr_willis> Hmm. I got somthiong 'backwards'  Warty is the "testing version"? and Hoary is the 'tried and true/stable' one? or am i backwards
<prego> Deicide-, install everything there, create bootdisk, put the hd in the old one and see if it boots ?????
<dgp>  dr_willis: backwards
<Deicide-> But how about the hardware issue?
<dr_willis> installing to a machine.. 2 weeks ago - it was a 10 sec fix to get the ati drivers going on it.. buit now i cant get the thing woirking. I think i put on the new one :P
<dgp> no, he's having problem when booting
<Pointwood> dr_willis: warty is stabel
<Pointwood> * stable
<dr_willis> dgp,  so if i want my ati stuff going.. I think i need the old one.. "warty"
<prego> Deicide-, perhaps the floppy does that right I don't know
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: relatively stable ;)
<Deicide-> Oh, ok. Thanks for your help.
<prego> Deicide-, sorry, I missunderstood you
<dgp> dr_willis: just install xorg-driver-fglrx on hoary, fglrx-driver on warty
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: hehe, not entirely bug free, I agree ;)
<dr_willis> dgp,  well i did that - and it still aint finding the fglrx
<dr_willis> so i tried installing the xfree, and that fglrx.. still no go.
<alien_in_rm_309> how do i install apps that rn't in synapse?
<dr_willis> following the howto/driver guide. but somthing aint right..
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: Debian Woody is *really* stable - but old and boring ;)
<NermalLaptop> alien_in_rm_309, depends on the app
<dgp> dr_willis: but are you using the stable distro?
<keyshawn2> alien_in_rm_309, you have to install from source.
<NermalLaptop> or a .deb
<alien_in_rm_309> how do i do that?
<farruinn> alien_in_rm_309: what do you want that's not in the repos?
<alien_in_rm_309> is there a how to guild on that
<NermalLaptop> oh god
<keyshawn2> ha
<dr_willis> dgp,  not sure which cd i put in this time - lol :P
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: you're prolly right ;) I'm just wondering about my vanishing menu entries...
<dr_willis> dgp,  reburning a warty cd - and doing a reinstall
<klaym> hello! has anyone got experience on installing phobia 3 on ubuntu?
<alien_in_rm_309> i am just looking at some games that i have found on the net and want to know how i can install them
<dgp> dr_willis: anyway, just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (or xserver-xorg) and select fglrx
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: warty has problems with gnome-panel and a few other things...
<dr_willis> dgp,  xorg was installed on the machine by defaulg - that ment it was useing Hory. but the fglrx stuff wasent working.  :(
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: sometimes "killall gnome-panel" works (it regenerates)
<farruinn> alien_in_rm_309: first make sure you have universe enabled
<dgp> dr_willis: open xorg.conf, and in the Device section select the fglrx driver
<dr_willis> its seeming to not find the module..  Grr.. wife keeps pestering me when i am in the middle of somthing.. :P will try again. thanks for the help
<dr_willis> dgp,  right - i edited the ati - to be fglrx.
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: the machine has been rebooted and some entries I've added before the reboot, doesn't show up
<alien_in_rm_309> I am a newbie, i really dont know what some of this stuff is
<alien_in_rm_309> where would i find that
<dgp> alien_in_rm_309: which programs are you looking for?
<alien_in_rm_309> lore
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: yeah - funnily enough the ppc version on my iBook laptop seems more stable than the X86 version
<dgp> alien_in_rm_309: remember that you can find packages only for free software
<alien_in_rm_309> yeah i know
<farruinn> alien_in_rm_309: http://www.ubuntlinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<alien_in_rm_309> how would i install a program like that though
<farruinn> That wiki page will tell how to enable universe
<dgp> alien_in_rm_309: either you find it in some external repository, or you have to use other means
<alien_in_rm_309> that link is bad
<alien_in_rm_309> what r the other means?
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<farruinn> that link shouldn't be wrong...
<dgp> alien_in_rm_309: converting an rpm with alien, or installing a tarball.
<alien_in_rm_309> ok
<ron_> how do i share a printer on another computer
<ron_> how do i share a printer on another computer
<dgp> but before going out in the wild, search in universe and multiverse repositories and look at the ubuntu web site
<ron_> how do i share a printer on another computer
<thenuke> ron_: OK.
<ron_> ok
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: that link works fine here - keep trying
<dgp> ron_: not by flooding the channel ;-)
<ron_> one computer is ubuntu and the other is too
<alien_in_rm_309> thanks i got it to work this time
<dgp> ron_: don't know for sure... try to install a network printer on the remote machine (Administration->Printers)
<ron_> but one has the driver
<ron_> and the other doesnt
<ron_> how do i share a printer on another computer
<ron_> anyone know?
<ron_> i tried
<ron_> it doesnt work
<LinuxJones> lol
<aplsin> what package do i need to compile programs which need to use the alsa-mixer?
<gro> aplsin: sudo apt-get build-dep alsa-mixer ;)
<dgp> ron_: locally, it works for me: Printer->Add printer->Printer type->Network printer->CUPS (IPP) and then the ip address. it appears to works
<Xappe> ron_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<aplsin> gro, didnt work ^^
<Xappe> ron_, you have to edit your cupsd.conf to allow connections from the other computer
<prego> ron_, Xappe and also be sure that you put the correct url on the other computer...
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: it's wierd, I just tried editing a menu item/launcher (Firestarter - it needs root) and after I did that, *pow* it was gone but I can still see it if I open applications:///
<Xappe> prego, yes
<alien_in_rm_309> how do i install a tar ball?
<aplsin> i found it i think, libasound-dev :)
<farruinn> Pointwood: maybe restart the ubuntu menu applet
<prego> ron_, Xappe Ximian desktop configured cups to auto-detect printers on network... anyone knows how to do that?
<dgp> prego: maybe it makes cups listening on the network by default
<Xappe> alien_in_rm_309, most of the time: "./configure" followed by "make" followed by "make install"
<prego> dgp, can I enable that easyly?
<alien_in_rm_309> ok will try that
<dgp> prego: yes, look at the faq page, it explains how to edit cupsd.conf
<farruinn> alien_in_rm_309: source tarballs usually come with a README and INSTALL file.  Read them.
<alien_in_rm_309> k
<BadGuy> What channel can I get support for GNOPPIX
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: the firestarter package installed its own menu entry here: under interbet
<thoreauputic> *internet
<prego> dgp, which faq page?
<dgp> BadGuy: is there #gnoppix?
<dgp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<farruinn> prego: the one in the topic maybe?
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: yes, it did and it was there until I edited it
<kreiger> Will repository items for firefox work if i upgrade it to 1.1?
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: the fact that it needs root would be confusing for people who only know about sudo
<BadGuy> No
<kreiger> I really need extentions.
<kreiger> it's killin me
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: that's what it complains about when I start it
<dgp> BadGuy: don't know, then...
<Pointwood> it asks me to enter the root password
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: it *really* needs gksudo , not gksu
<Pointwood> ahhh
<dgp> kreiger: can't u install ext with ff 1.0?
<Pointwood> anyway, that was another problem :)
<Deicide-> Just one question: Can i create a grub floppy frn the CD?
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: I just set up a root user (heresy) ;)
<BadGuy> Anyone know about Gnoppix ?
<prego> farruinn, nope
<dgp> Deicide-: not sure, but there is the grub-floppy command
<thenuke> frn :)
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: started fine with that change :) I never heard about either gksu or gksudo before...
<dgp> i guess it means from. is that swedish or a language from norway?
<thenuke> that was funny somehow because I have never before seen swede mixing swedish and english
<thoreauputic> ;) I'm a mine of trivial information
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: but the vanishing menu items annoys me more ;)
<Deicide-> A grub floppy command? I'll check it out.
<dgp> prego: look at the page i told you, and look for sharing printer on lan
<kreiger> dgp, i tried
<BadGuy> Can I install GNoppix without a HDD
<kreiger> it said only compatible with 1.1
<kreiger> *sniff*
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: I get crashes when I change the desktop background sometimes - really shouldn't happen :/
<Pointwood> ouch! :(
<dgp> kreiger: but 1.1 isn't out yet
<kreiger> .
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> cool
<kreiger> it worked this time
<kreiger> ^_^
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: when i get fed up, I just log in to Fluxbox :) Most of the issues are Gnome issues
<Pointwood> :)
<dgp> kreiger: :-)
<kreiger> I wish i could get my res higher tho.
<dgp> BadGuy: you can run it because it is a live, but not installing
<kreiger> this 1028 shit is annoying
<Deicide-> grub-floppy wont work, it says it cant find the kernel-image.
<BadGuy> RamDisk?
<selinium_> hi all, I have installed the apache server, do i need to install a firewall?] 
<dgp> BadGuy: installing a system to a ramdisk (supposing you have that much ram) is pointless
<farruinn> selinium_: no, the linux kernel has iptables
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: I'm still very much a n00b :)
<drasko> hello. When I am making php4.log, who should be the owner to write in it? data_write? write_data? I've forgotten that...
<selinium_> farriun: Cheers!
<BadGuy> Well thats what I need to do to diagnos my drive
<thoreauputic> selinium_: for a nice graphical front-end to iptables, try firestarter
<farruinn> selinium_: if you want to configure iptables though you might want to install Firestarter or shorewall
<dgp> BadGuy: just boot up the live cd and use it. it should work
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: everything is relative - I know only about the things I've needed to learn
<klaym> where could I get libvorbisfile.so.0? it's needes by phobia 3 :P
<davix> i've installed hoary arrey 5 and i cant "open device for writing" when trying to play mp3s
<davix> any ideas?
<BadGuy> And have light browsing
<selinium_> thoreuaputic && farruin: cheers. Is there anything I should do straight away with the iptables?
<davix> when i used warty music worked out just fine btw
<drasko> how to chown php.log to write_data? What options?
<BadGuy> It stalls @ ....
<thoreauputic> selinium_: firestarter has a wizard thing that walks you through setting it up
<aplsin> is there a "rc.local" or "local.start" in ubuntu? (to start programs at boot)
<prego> dgp, I have compared cupsd.conf from ubuntu and SuSE 9.1 ... the keyword for what I want seems to be "browse" instead of "listen"...
<thoreauputic> selinium_: it's trivially easy
<BadGuy> RAMDISK FOUND IMAGE AT 0
<selinium_> thoreuaputic: Thanxs for your help!
<thoreauputic> selinium_: you're welcome :)
<dgp> prego: it works now?
<dgp> aplsin: there isn't, but you can write one
<thoreauputic> selinium_: if it complains about root passwords, start it from a terminal with ` sudo firestarter`
<alien_in_rm_309> ok i asked b4 how to install a tar ball, what do i use to install it
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: you usually need to compile it
<alien_in_rm_309> with what?
<selinium_> thoreuaputic: I worked that one out myself with bluefish accessing the webroot!
<deancographics> Hello, I have a Logitec USB mouse using a PS/2 adapter.  When I attempt to use it, the mouse jumps all over the place.  Any ideas?
<Deicide-> dgp, can i create a grub-floppy to boot from? Didnt understand what you meant.
<alien_in_rm_309> i am new to this kind of stuff
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: which requires build-essential
<prego> dpg, I have not the other machine right here now :-(( but I'll try it next week. Thanks for your help
<Pointwood> thoreauputic: I don't think sudo firestarter works - I believe I tried it without luck just a few min. ago
<BadGuy> Do i need a special boot command?
<aplsin> dgp: where shall i put it?
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: compiling can be a bit tricky when you are new to it
<dgp> Deicide-: that you could create a generic boot floppy with grub-floppy
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: hmm - worked here
<dgp> aplsin: under /etc/init.d and then create startup links to it
<klaym> has anyone got experience on running phobia 3 on linux?
<farruinn> Pointwood: _gksudo_
<thoreauputic> Pointwood: else do sudo -s to get a root shell first
<Pointwood> farruinn: yup :)
<Deicide-> dgp, how do i do that then?
<prego> firestarter can only manage one ethernet card, isn't it? or could it be used to configure more advanced cases (two cards pointing to local networks routed to third card pointing to internet) ?
* Pointwood posts to the forum and hopes someone there have the answer to his menu problem
<dgp> Deicide-: but with such a floppy you need to manually enter the commands to grub every time you boot
<aplsin> dgp: then i must write a start) stop) script?
<alien_in_rm_309> i installed build essential
<alien_in_rm_309> now what?
<Deicide-> Oh, ok. Thanks anyway.
<dgp> aplsin: something like that
<BadGuy> Im stuck
<dgp> aplsin: use /etc/init.d/skeleton as example
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: navigate to the directory with the tarball, and issue  tar xvzf <tarballbame>
<thoreauputic> Tarballname
<alien_in_rm_309> k
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: that should decompress it into a directory
<alien_in_rm_309> k
<dgp> Deicide-: you can find the commands in your /boot/grub/menu.lst. i don't know whether copying that file on the floppy would automate the process
<thoreauputic> then you move to the directory and *read the README or INSTALL* files
<alien_in_rm_309> k
<thoreauputic> usually it's ./configure && make && make install as root
<mephisto_> hi
<mephisto_> i have a serious problem with ubuntu linux
<thoreauputic> alien_in_rm_309: but you will often find configure complains about missing development packages
<mephisto_> several X- Applications crash - for example firefox when opening ebay
<davix> i've installed hoary arrey 5 and i cant "open device for writing" when trying to play mp3s when i used warty music worked out just fine btw
<mephisto_> evolution when printing and so on
<LinuxJones> mephisto_, have you upgraded your packages since your install ?
<farruinn> mephisto_: warty or hoary?
<mephisto_> yes
<mephisto_> warty
<LinuxJones> bbiab
<mephisto_> it seems like some gtk stuff is broken
<nanomad> what is broken?
<mephisto_> i don't know exactly
<mephisto_> some of my gnome application do not work
<aplsin> dgp: okey i have done it now, but the pid-file isnt created so the script can'
<aplsin> dgp: okey i have done it now, but the pid-file isnt created so the script can't stop the daemon
<nanomad> mephisto_:mhh..hope are only dev packages :)
<mephisto_> perhapps it is some pc specific stuff
<heliolith> question about X-server problems in Ubuntu.  I am a 2nd grade teacher and have installed Ubunu on a bunch of classroom computers, unfortunately after powering on one of the machines that was running the smoothest the other day, X failed to load and I can't find anything wrong with the XF86.conf file... it uses nvidia drivers, but nothing was changed and one day it just stopped loading gnome... any ideas?
<chrismurf> does anybody here have ndiswrapper working with ubuntu?
<tritium> heliolith, first place to look is /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<mephisto_> i tried current firefox, but it doesn't work either
<chrismurf> I have ndiswrapper installed; I see wlan0 with ifconfig and iwconfig but I cannot find any nodes with iwlist scanning (there are tons.)
<heliolith> tritium I looked there it said error in loading nvidia kernel or something like that... i can't IRC from school b/c of firewall
<nanomad> mephisto_: i am using standard firefox (d/l from official site)
<tritium> heliolith, did you upgrade a kernel and not also upgrade linux-restricted-modules?
<heliolith> I wish there was a CD/iso i could pop in to auto-diagnose and repair X
<heliolith> tritium I'm not sure about that... I used the direcitons on the unofficial guide page
<heliolith> it was working for a couple of weeks before it crashed
<chrismurf> heliolith, it doesn't sound like a crash, it sounds like something changed and it waited until you reooted to take effect (like a kernel)
<nanomad> mephisto_: i tried std firefox (installed via apt) and it works too... try an upgrade maybe it could solve your problems
<tritium> heliolith, yes.  I suggest you first check to make sure that the running kernel and linux-restricted-modules have the exact same version number
<heliolith> I used the steps from this page (same as with all the machines I've put Ubuntu on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 (install nvidia-glx and config enable
<zenrox> as well as modprobe nvidia
<zenrox> and add it to the modules file in /etc
<tritium> and make sure /etc/modules contains "nvidia"
<tritium> :)
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> i had the smae prob
<heliolith> tritium I'm pretty sure a friend of mine who looked at it yesterday briefly checked exactly that (checked version numbers) so zenrox just run "modprobe nvidia?
<zenrox> yep
<heliolith> modprobe will check or install?
<zenrox> and make shure its in /etc/modules too
<zenrox> check
<tritium> heliolith, that will load the module if it's not loaded
<zenrox> modprobe will probe the nvidia card
<tritium> but that will only remain loaded until the next reboot
<tritium> that's why you'll need to add it to your /etc/modules
<tritium> That will ensure that it's loaded every time
<heliolith> if it's not there how do i correct it? I didn't make any changes to the setup... it's tempting to start over and install from scratch... like i said it was working for at least 2 weeks, powering on and off every day
<oDysseas> I'm trying to install ubuntu linux but after installation it hands at Loading grub Please wait...
<heliolith> do you think it could be hard drive errors that caused the messup?
<oDysseas> hangs*
<tritium> heliolith, it's fairly likely just that the module is not loaded if it was ever rebooted
<tritium> heliolith, no, don't think so
<tritium> I think you didn't add the nvidia module to /etc/modules, and it was rebooted at some point
<heliolith> it was rebooted daily
<tritium> can you ssh into the box now?
<heliolith> for 2 weeks every day I went in I booted it up... no it's behind a firewall... you know how to IRC behind a firewall?
<tritium> I think that depends on how it's configured
<tritium> so your firewall doesn't allow ssh even?
<heliolith> firewall does allow ssh but the machine's not on atm, and I don't know it's dhcp ip
<tritium> okay
<heliolith> I could probably Irrsi via ssh
<tritium> yes, I'll bet so
<heliolith> once i get in there anyway... oh well thank you for the help!  talk later (=
<tritium> Okay!  :)
<rusty_> hi
<rusty_> can somebody help me please
<zenrox> shure rusty_
<rusty_> i just installed kde 3.2 and it killed my sound which was working with gnome and now it's not working in gnome either
<rusty_> thanks
<zenrox> i dont know kde
<rusty_> that's ok
<rusty_> i've searched the forums but there don't appear to be any answers there either
<rusty_> i was just wondering whether there were any sound config files that might have been changed
<rusty_> my sound setup was done automatically and i was using alsa i believe with realtek ac97....
<rusty_> but then i installed kde via synaptic and i've lost all my sound...
<thoreauputic> rusty_: just a guess - but kde uses artsd and perhaps there's a conflict with that
<rusty_> ok
<qm> hi
<qm> why is array5 live so slow?
<rusty_> this is what i get when i type artsd rusty@asahel:~ $ artsd
<rusty_> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe
<rusty_> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe
<qm> is it possible to install hoary live array5 to hard drive?
<ZellSF> Hi... A question; I should kill X and everything before updating ubuntu?
<chrismurf> does anybody have ndiswrapper working under hoary?
<rusty_> nah not in my experience
<rusty_> just update within x
<rusty_> and restart x
<ZellSF> Yeah, but when I tried updating earlier, after reboot, all I got was a terminal :/
<rusty_> hmmmm
<ZellSF> Should I just keep updating then?
<rusty_> well did you wait until the update was complete?
<rusty_> was this a full system update?
<ZellSF> yes, of course
<ZellSF> no, probably not :P
<rusty_> like from hoary?
<ZellSF> yes, upgrade from hoary
<rusty_> hmmmm
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: and did the kernal change? if so, are you usin nvidia ?
<rusty_> i'm doing that right now myself!
<ZellSF> Doesn't really matter much, I'll figure that out later, just wondered if I had to kill X or not
<rusty_> i've only updated from warty before...
<ZellSF> Well, my main reason for coming here was to ask how to set up ubuntu to allow me to remotely access it from my iBook.
<rusty_> i just installed kde and it killed my sound!
<rusty_> oooh
<rusty_> well i'm no good then as i'm a noob
<zenrox> ZellSF,  read www.ubuntoguide.org
<ZellSF> O_o
<ZellSF> maybe you should learn how to spell :P
<zenrox> its on that site
<zenrox> i know
<zenrox> www.ubuntuguide.org
<ZellSF> :)
<zenrox> sorry i am sick today
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: it was a typo ;)
<ZellSF> Yeah, that's why I commented on it.
<zenrox> lol
<ZellSF> I'm tired of Windows. Again, why does that happen every time you run Windows for more than a month?
<qm> what is the id and password for live cd?
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: with me it only takes minutes....
<ZellSF> hehe
<INRSboy> Q: is it possible to have two distributions (Mdrk & Ubuntu) which share the same /home directory ?
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> INRSboy, yess
<ZellSF> yeah, that should be possible O_o
<Mitario> anyone who uses ACL permissons on their directories? files?
<INRSboy> zenrox, is their some sing special to do
<zenrox> nope
<INRSboy> just point the same sirectory and mounting point ?
<zenrox> yep
<INRSboy> ok
<zenrox> and create a same username
<INRSboy> so you can share the mail box and everything
<ZellSF> Mdrk = Mandrake?
<zenrox> dont know about that
<INRSboy> Mdrk = mandrake yes
<thoreauputic> there could be issues with uid numbers (mandrake uses 501 rather than 1000 I seem to recall)
<zenrox> INRSboy, theoreticky yes
<INRSboy> ok
<qm> how do I kill x completely?
<ZellSF> The only reason I'm unable to use Mandrake is because it doesn't like setting Firefox as default browser :/
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  but you can tell mdk to use 1000
<qm> gdm loads when I press Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<thoreauputic> zenrox: yes
<jason_> Hi, my wireless card comes up as eth1 is there a way to change it to wlan0?
<ZellSF> Ctrl-alt-f1 ... I think
<INRSboy> thank's
<qm> thanks
<qm> thanks ZellSF
<ZellSF> Something like that, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE is restart X
<ZellSF> Not kill
<thoreauputic> qm:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ZellSF> or something like that
<ZellSF> :/
<qm> thoreauputic, i can't even load gnome
<zenrox> ctrl+alt+f1 than do what thoreauputic says to do
<zenrox> that will stop gdm
<zenrox> and x
<qm> gnome in live cd is just so slow
<zenrox> qm how much ram do you have
<qm> 128
<ZellSF> btw:  anyone know any Linux Live CDs which'll work on my iBook?
<qm> but graphic card uses about 16mb
<thoreauputic> to restart gdm substitute start or restart for stop in that command
<zenrox> hmm expect it to be slow then
<qm> so i have about 102mb left
<zenrox> i have ubuntu running on a 64 mb box with x
<qm> cool
<zenrox> but x is so slow
<thoreauputic> qm: 128 is a bit low for a live CD
<qm> that's what i experience
<zenrox> but it works (remote ssh box)
<qm> can i install in the livecd in console?
<qm> i quited x
<qm> with c+a+F1
<qm> now i want to install ubuntu onto hardrive..
<zenrox> now do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> qm: that doesn't kill X - it is probably still running on tty7
<thoreauputic> qm: I don't think you can hd installfrom the live CD
<ZellSF> Eh, I think you can :/
<thoreauputic> qm: you need the installCD
<qm> really?
<marcin_ant> hello short question - how to install wireless nic based on rtl 8081L chipset?
<ZellSF> Ok, I don't really know :P
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: really? the warty CD?
<ZellSF> I'm not sure, I'm probably thinking about another distro
<thoreauputic> qm: AFAIK the warty CD has no install script
<qm> i'm using hoary array5 livecd
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: knoppix perhaps
<ZellSF> Yeah, I guess O_o
<ZellSF> I don't like KDE :(
<jason__> Hi, my wireless card comes up as eth1 is there a way to change it to wlan0?
<sege> ZellSF: dont use kde then? =)
<ZellSF> WEll, I was refering to Knoppix
<ZellSF> Anyone knows if Linux got airport support yet?
<zenrox> dont know ZellSF  but google can be youyr friend too
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: airport yes, airport extreme no
<marcin_ant> jason_: hmmm I don't know - but could you tell me what network card you got (what chipset?)
<jason__> senao prism 2.5 minipci
<oDysseas> I'm trying to install ubuntu linux but after installation it hangs at Loading grub Please wait... What am I doing wrong?
<dem> i've updated to hoary on my mythbox, but when i try to apt it's missing libavcodeccvs
<dem> where is it @
<ZellSF> Ok, now I've installed the SSH server... Is it set to autostart at system start automatically?
<ZellSF> or is there something I should do?
<marcin_ant> jason_: heh I got something with rtl8081L chipset and I don't know how to install
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: I think it will autostart
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: it did here, anyway
<ZellSF> "The authenticity of host '192.168.1.15 (192.168.1.15)' can't be established."
<ZellSF> That means?
<aroman> hi
<thoreauputic> it means it's the first time you tried to ssh to that box
<jason__> marcin_ant: I got this card because of linux compatibility, even had to hack my bios to get my ibm to boot with it and i keep getting errors
<ZellSF> oh, ok
<thoreauputic> ZellSF: just say yes
<aroman> how can I make ubuntu not load a module at boot? more specifically the 'pcspkr' module
<jason__> sposed to work with hostap drivers
<thoreauputic> aroman: add it to th ehotplug blacklist
<jason__> I havent been successful yet
<aroman> thoreauputic, how can I do that?
<thoreauputic>  /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<chrismurf> does anyone here have ndiswrapper working with hoary?
<aroman> thanks
<thoreauputic> put it in there
<ZellSF> how do you use sudo to gain root access?
<ZellSF> (permamently)
<thoreauputic> sudo -s
<thoreauputic> gives you a shell
<thoreauputic> exit when done
<thoreauputic> or ctrl-D
<ZellSF> ok, thanks
<tritium> sudo -s -H is nice too
<thoreauputic> ah - what does the -H do, tritium?
<jason___> heh a kernel update must of fixed my problem, now my wireless works
<cyklus> what CD burning software do you recommend?
<carajea1> can someone help me mount my second harddrive?
<jason___> carajea1: sure
<Stinky_Taco> trying to unpack a .tar.gz , Anyone know the name of the unpackageing GUI for Gnome? is it just nautalis, or is there a seperate unpacking utility? I am in XFce is why I need to know command, TIA :)
<jason___> carajea1: what kind of partition?
<tritium> thoreauputic, sets $HOME to root's home dir
<tritium> man sudo ;)
<carajea1> um i dont really know
<carajea1> its a 60 gig hard drive that is a backup of my music
<tritium> carajea1, is it ide?
<carajea1> yeah
<tritium> fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<tritium> use sudo
<bestadvocate> i just had a nervous breakdown. i need a headdoctor
<Stinky_Taco> fdisk -l /dev/hdb will this let me see my windows partition?
<tritium> no
<carajea1> ok thanks i just switched from mandrake 10.1
<Stinky_Taco> ok :)
<tritium> Stinky_Taco, it will list the partitions on /dev/hdb
<Stinky_Taco> think I got to get captive NTFS before reading windows partition
<tritium> it won't mount them or anything
<Stinky_Taco> Ok :)
<carajea1> ok we need to mount
<carajea1> it sais cannot open /dev/hdb
<tritium> carajea1, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<carajea1> ok i think it worked but how do i find out
<tritium> what did it say?
<carajea1> Disk /dev/hdb: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<carajea1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7476 cylinders
<carajea1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<carajea1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<carajea1> /dev/hdb1   *           1        7476    60050938+  83  Linux
<bestadvocate> im going  to go then
<carajea1> did that mount it?
<tritium> okay.  Do you recall what filesystem you were using on Mandrake?
<tritium> no, just listed it
<carajea1> no i dont
<tritium> was it ext3?
<carajea1> yeah
<carajea1> i believe so
<zenrox> tritium,  it has to be ext3
<tritium> do you have a mount point set up?
<carajea1> nope
<tritium> zenrox, Mandrake doesn't support reiserfs or any other
<tritium> ?
<zenrox> no it does support outher file systems
<zenrox> just ext3 is the default
<wasabi> Has anybody put any work into running Xen on Ubuntu?
<tritium> wow
<tritium> carajea1, where do you want to mount it?  (What directory)
<carajea1> i want  it to be separate any directory will do
<cyklus> can anyone recommend a cd burning app?
<zenrox> carajea1, then do a sudo mkdir /mnt/name.of.dir.you.wand.here
<carajea1> ok
<zenrox> cyklus, k3b
<carajea1> does ubuntu do /home?
<tritium> carajea1, then mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb3 /your-mount-dir-here
<cyklus> zenrox: will it run in gnome?
<zenrox> cyklus, yes
<tritium> carajea1, removable media is mounted under /media
<tritium> carajea1, you might mount this one under /mnt
<tritium> carajea1, finally, you'll want to edit /etc/fstab so that you don't have to do this manually all the time
<wdh> "dcop kwin KWinInterface setCurrentDesktop 1" << In KDE this allows one to switch to desktop 1 on a CLI.. does anyone know how to perform the same thing in Gnome??
<ZellSF> What is the command for upgrading ubuntu?
<carajea1> sudo mkdir /mnt/drive2
<carajea1> is that directory ok
<zenrox> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tritium> that's fie
<carajea1> ??
<tritium> fine
<tritium> carajea1, you're in control :)
<thenuke> zenrox: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<carajea1> sudo  mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb3 /drive2
<carajea1> mount: mount point /drive2 does not exist
<carajea1> thats what i get
<tritium> you forgot the /mnt in front
<zenrox> too true thenuke
<thenuke> zenrox: zenrox or use synaptic to do that
<carajea1> oh ok lol
<ZellSF> I'm logged in via SSH
<Hannes_> bluetooth stopped working in hoary?
<thenuke> oh I was talking to the wrong person but does not matter
<dale_gribble> does anyone have any experience installing ubuntu 64 bit on an asus k8vse deluxe software raid, dual booting with windows?
<zenrox> ZellSF,  use thenukes ver
<ZellSF> I can't use synaptic.
<wdh> ZellSF, what nuke said :)
<Hannes_> it has worked before
<carajea1>  special device /dev/hdb3 does not exist
<Hannes_> now it can't find the device
<wdh> ZellSF, 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ZellSF> Yeah, doing that now, downloading 400MB now :P
<carajea1> fix one thing and somethin else is wrong
<tritium> carajea1, hdb1
<zenrox> carajea1, /dev/hdb1
<ZellSF> :)
<thenuke> zenrox: and you must be root to do that, so do first sudo -s  or use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> the ambuguis sudo
<carajea1> cool it worked
<tritium> carajea1, great.  Now you'll probably want to setup your /etc/fstab
<thenuke> ambuguis?
<carajea1> yeah im there now
<carajea1> so far i got this
<zenrox> thenuke sorry cant spell
<carajea1> im stuck at the options and dump pass part
<thenuke> zenrox: no problem with that :) but I just have no glue what word you mis spelled :)
<zenrox> thenuke and i cant even spell it
<zenrox> lol
<thenuke> zenrox: ah, ok :)
<zenrox> hehe
<carajea1> what do i put in the options part
<thenuke> ambiguous! :) google helped me :)
<carajea1> ??
<tritium> carajea1, 0 0 most likely
<thenuke> now I have to find out what that does mean =)
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> yep thats it thenuke
<tritium> carajea1, for dump and pass
<tritium> for options, you might want rw,user
<carajea1> ok cool
<tritium> I assume you don't want noauto
<carajea1> maybe maybe not dont know what it does
<tritium> it means it won't be auto-mounted
<cyklus> how do i get gnomebaker? ...dont seem to be able to install it with apt-get?
<carajea1> oh no i'll pass on that
<carajea1> where is openoffice at i cant find it
<tritium> It's in main
<tritium> you should be able to get it
<carajea1> E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<tritium> in fact, it's installed by default, I believe
<carajea1> that what i get when i do :wq to save the file
<carajea1> is that not correct?
<tritium> carajea1, you didn't edit that with sudo
<carajea1> oh man forgot
<tritium> openoffice.org should be under Applications->Office
<carajea1> ok i found it thanks a bunch now i have java and nvidia drivers so i can play world or warcraft
<tritium> great
<carajea1> yeah lot of fu
<carajea1> fun
<tritium> nvidia can be installed in ubuntu natively, you know
<dale_gribble> when i try to install the 64 bit ubuntu, it goes to a screen for formatting the harddrive and says that its going to have to write to the disk for my software raid.  will it overwrite my windows partition?
<carajea1> no i didnt know how can i do that im kinda new to ubunut
<tritium> i.e., modules and .debs are available
<tritium> carajea1, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<tritium> carajea1, you're using Warty, right?
<farruinn> dale_gribble: most likely yes
<dale_gribble> doh :(
<mando> does anyone have a current/semi-current mono development env working under ubuntu?
<tritium> carajea1, I'm about to get going.  Any last questions?
<qm> gatta reboot
<qm> take care
<tritium> carajea1, final suggestion:  build your own java .deb using java-package
<markuman> i've problems with hoary amd64 kernel.
<markuman> Konnte http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found
<markuman> he could not find packages for amd64
<farruinn> um... why are you using a debian repository?
<markuman> is it wrong?
<markuman> ok, i try it only with ubuntu
<cab1`> hello
<cab1`> i was wondering if it would be a good idea to install linux as a server pc on a LAN with both windows and Mac computers on
<cab1`> any help would be greatly appreciated
<tritium> carajea1, here's the executive summary for making your own java package: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1107188236/view?searchterm=java
<thoreauputic> cab1`: samba can handle linux and mac, so yeah, why not?
<thenuke> ARR.. Grub error 18
<cab1`> so yes, ubuntu will work
<cab1`> ive never used linux for more than 10minutes, but am a mac user
<markuman> what have i type in my apt/source.list for installing wine?
<cab1`> i have downloaded ubuntu
<markuman> i've delete the debian src. now
<cab1`> is it difficult to set up a server?
<cab1`> on linux
<thenuke> cab1`: like what server?
<cab1`> or will i figure it out
<thoreauputic> cab1`: well, in that case you need to read a bit about config for samba I'd say
<thenuke> cab1`: usually it is not hard to set up some normal servers
<cab1`> just a LAN server so i can share an inet connection and conenct the various pcs
<cab1`> just a plain server that does nothing
<tritium> bye
<cab1`> just a gateway server
<cab1`> set ip, and subnet and thahts it
<cab1`> drivers is what im stressing bout
<cab1`> dont have drivers for my hub
<Tomcat_> cab1`: Routing via NAT is a bit tricky, but doable with good HOWTOs... servers are easy.
<thenuke> should not be too hard, never done that by self, but I know that there just must be A LOT of documentation and howtos about that in the net :)
<cab1`> ill go have a look
<thoreauputic> the firestarter app will set up NAT very easily
<markuman> what are you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<markuman> ?
<cab1`> firestarter , where can i get that?
<thenuke> markuman: :o about same thing what you do have?
<thoreauputic> cab1`: it's in the ubuntu repositories
<thoreauputic> "universe" I think
<thenuke> markuman: some uncomment the lines which have the words 'universe' in them to get some more packages available
<thoreauputic> cab1`: I suggest youi read the links in the /topic first
<markuman> thenuke: i have deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe , but don't find wine.
<markuman> and yes, i have mad apt-get update
<tritium> markuman, wine on winehq.com is newer
<LinuxJones> markuman, that's the security repo
<cab1`> cool, thanks, gna give it a bash tonyt
<cab1`> if it dont work, ill just put windows 2003 server back on
<markuman> LinuxJones, and what instead of security?
<LinuxJones> markuman, your looking for the one that starts with deb and doesn't have security in it
<tritium> markuman, check this out: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<thoreauputic> cab1`: if you have zero linux experience, read up first on ubuntulinux.org
<cab1`> thnx for the help
<cab1`> cheers
<vi11e> hey is mplayer and codecs in repositories ?
<tidalwav1> hi, all--what package needs to be apt-getted to install kernel sources?
<farruinn> linux-source I believe
<tritium> linux-source-#
<Vjaz> vi11e, most probably not
<tidalwav1> okay :)
<tritium> vi11e, see ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> vi11e: you need the marillat debian repos
<markuman> LinuxJones, i don't understand. http://deb.ubuntu.com/ hoary universe doesn't work
<tritium> tidalwav1, are you in need of custom-built kernel modules?
<markuman> oh
<farruinn> markuman: I think he means deb http://archive.ubuntu...
<tritium> markuman, did you see the URL I sent you?
<vi11e> hmm I think I have them... all in all, is mplayer as easy to set up as xmms and xine and others if I have the marillat repos?
<LinuxJones> markuman, the line should look like this >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<tidalwav1> tritium, nope--trying to compile ndiswrapper from source
<tidalwav1> and it needs kernel sources
<markuman> ok, thx.
<tritium> tidalwav1, oh, you only need linux-headers in that case
<tidalwav1> oh, okay
<tidalwav1> instead of linux-source?
<tritium> yeah
<tritium> just match linux-headers to the same version as your kernel
<tidalwav1> okay
<tidalwav1> thanks
<tidalwav1> I'll try that
<tritium> and remember that the config file for your kernel is in /boot
<tritium> markuman, are you looking for wine?
<markuman> tritium, not only. i have now amd64, and i have some problems with the amd64 kernel
<jacquesmerde> hello party people, put yo hand in da ay-air
<vi11e> hey does mplayer come with some gui if I install mplayer from the marillat repos thoreauputic ?
<LinuxJones> vi11e, gmplayer ?
<tritium> markuman, okay.  The winehq link I sent you is only for i386
<Snipper__> hey
<vi11e> hmm, soI install mplayer and gmplayer and it will automatically open mplayer in gmplayer if I run gmplayer or how?
<tritium> But the newer wine + winetools is great
<Snipper__> any one know how to install MS TT FOnts on GNOME?
<ompaul> it is my job to install ubuntu (warty) for my father in law in the morning :) he has only got dialup :( I want to install lots of documentation, is there a iso or some such I could download and install from so that he would have the docs before he went anywhere ?
<markuman> tritium, where i get it for amd64? or do you now a few apt sources for amd64 tolls/prog
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<tritium> Snipper_, put them in ~/.fonts
<markuman> tritium, i have read about new wine version, with directX9 support
<ompaul> btw our phone system demands payment on a timed unit basis
<tritium> Snipper_, or drag and drop into the Fonts folder when using the capplet
<zenrox> ompaul, on the dialup make shure he dont have a winmodem
<Snipper__> tritium: wud that be, /home/USER/.fonts?
<tritium> markuman, not sure about amd64
<jacquesmerde> woah, why didnt a dist-upgrade to hoary put me in array5 land? i feel like i'm living in the stone age....beam me up, scotty!
<tritium> Snipper_, yes
<tritium> Snipper_, or open your Font Preferences
<ompaul> zenrox, thanks for that - I will be getting an external serial modem
<Snipper__> tritium: Cheerz mate
<zenrox> ompaul, good
<vi11e> LinuxJones I install mplayer and gmplayer and it will automatically open
<tritium> Snipper_, then Details->Go to font folder
<zenrox> ompaul, just so you dont have to go tharu the hassels of winmodems
<LinuxJones> vi11e, in console type gmplayer and it should open the gui mplayer front end
<ompaul> zenrox, modprobe is not my friend :)
<vi11e> alright, I could try
<zenrox> lol
<tritium> Snipper_, :)
<jacquesmerde> will some give me a lift to array5 land? i've lost my streetmap and i dont know how to get there without an array5 ise
<jacquesmerde> *iso
<tritium> jacquesmerde, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-5/
<ompaul> ahh feck
<tritium> ahh merde
<ompaul> tritium, oui
<tritium> ompaul, what happened/
<tritium> ?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, you serious? is that the only way? when i installed array5 off that iso it gave me no sound....
<ompaul> I saw the array five and now I have to go and build that for torrent :)
<tritium> oh, sorry ;)
<vi11e> LinuxJones: how about the codecs, I once installed the codecs as suggested at ubuntuguide, do they work in mplayer automatically?
<ompaul> tritium,  thinks maybe I will just offer warty for the parts of the weekend I am online
<izmaelis> how to catch keycode of laptop special buttons? email, browser, help etc...
<vi11e> hmm I think it installed some codecs on the way
<jacquesmerde> tritium, there must be anothe way... show me a manual to rtfm, show me a secret repo, show me the way to san jose, just dont make me install that cursed .iso
<josue> hey
<Tomcat_> izmaelis: Press them, then check /var/log/syslog... it's tell you.
<Tomcat_> it'll tell you :o
<izmaelis> ok, I shall check it
<izmaelis> xev didn't show me any output
<tritium> ompaul, aww...
<Tomcat_> izmaelis: When I press the WLAN key on this lappy, syslog gets a few messages... :o
<tritium> jacquesmerde, what's wrong with the .torrents?
<vi11e> LinuxJones: hmm, where can I find the packages for gmplayer? not find with "gmplayer" at least
<tritium> jacquesmerde, so do you want array-5?  you asked for it, but now it seems like you don't want it
<izmaelis> Tomcat_,  localhost kernel: atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0).
<ompaul> tritium, what is really wrong for me with that is this, I can't find the hoary links from the front page of the site - it is not obvious to me .. .and I have been using FOSS as a desktop for over 10 years now
<jacquesmerde> tritium, oh its not the torrents. for some reason when i installed array5 my computer lost the ability to make sound. so i installed warty again, and distupgraded to hoary. i'm just curious why i dont have array5? i thought array5 was just a snapshot of what dist-upgrade and upgrade would give you....
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you don't need array-5 if you have dist-upgraded to Hoary
<jacquesmerde> i DID dist-upgrade to hoary, but my system isnt looking hoary-ish at all
<tritium> ompaul, that's okay.  The cdimage.ubuntu.com URL is not listed on the main page anywhere, at least not in a conspicuous place
<ompaul> tritium, there is no torrent edition there afic see
<tritium> ompaul, scroll down
<jacquesmerde> tritium, when i had array5, i had a torrent client in my internet folder, cd's mounted and iconified on the desktop, my multimedia folder had a something & something name, how do i get that stuff back?
<ompaul> tritium, iso jigdo list template is all i can see
<Xappe> well now, this is weird. my xmms dies when it goes to the next song in the playlist. god I hate polypaudio so far...
<tritium> ompaul, scroll down all the way?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, sounds like something didn't fully upgrade
<ompaul> tritium, as far as I can get :)  Apache/2.1.2 (Ubuntu) Server at cdimage.ubuntu.com Port 80
<tritium> jacquesmerde, have you subsequently done updates, upgrade, and dist-upgrades?
<jacquesmerde> yup
<tritium> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-5/ ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, its probably for the best better, i'm like a kitten, always giving up too much stability for something bright and shiny
<tritium> heh
<tritium> ompaul, what architecture do you want?  live or intall?
<jacquesmerde> ooh, tritium, can you tell me something i reaaaaaaaly want to know? you have NEVER disappointed me yet! (well, only sexually....)
<tritium> intsall
<ompaul> tritium, okay did that - missed a trick :-/ missed the "live" cd so that has been activated
<tritium> jacquesmerde, what is it?
<shadeofgrey> this is so sad
<tritium> what is?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, ubuntu is the first distro i've ever used which has worked with my wifi card (linksys wmp11) right out of the box, most of the time i have to install a wlan-ng package to make it work, but ubuntu works it with an oronico.o module? HOW does it do THAT?
<shadeofgrey> i satyed up late last night, finally got synaptic running, downloaDED XMMS - ran it once, and now this morning it wont run at all
<ompaul> tritium, thanks for that
<shadeofgrey> i can click on the icons and it makes the 'im running noise' but nothing happens
<tritium> ompaul, sure thing
<shadeofgrey> i think ubuntu hates me
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I don't know what the other distros are doing, except debian.  I also have orinoco cards, and they work with debian as well.
<jacquesmerde> tritium, btw, when ugprading stuff, and it asks me whether i want a new config file or keep the old one, do i just select the default, "no"?
<jesuel> yeah, im fighting with my wireless card :(
<tritium> jacquesmerde, if you've custom-configured, usually.  e.g. if you set up a printer in cups, don't upgrade your printers.conf
<jacquesmerde> tritium, but is mine is NOT an oronico card. its a prism2.5 card, and wlan-ng gets it working with a prism2_pci module
<jesuel> stupid broadcom :(
<tritium> jacquesmerde, there are a few different modules that work
<jesuel> This laptop is just a evil thing
<shadeofgrey> aldo
<shadeofgrey> how do you shut down the xserver so that i can instaall the nvidia drivers?
<jacquesmerde> tritium, but if i havent changed any conf files myself, is ubuntu just trying to give me a new conf file its improved on with the newer package?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, yeah, if you've not configured, go ahead and install the new ones
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, what it means is that the driver fits the hardware, now the reason for this is most likely that the "magic" chips are the same on your card and the oronico card
<jacquesmerde> tritium, you mean with my card? i would LOVE to know the best way to get my wifi card working, i've given up on a LOT of distros i'd love to try because i cant get it to play with my wifi card
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: sudo /tc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: sorry /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you'd want to bind orinoco_cs, or whichever module is working for you, to the card you're using
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, well a lot of distro's seem to THINK my card is orinco compatible, load the oronico.o module, but it never works. my suspicion is that ubuntu (or someone before them) has patched the oronico.o module to make it work with my card...
<thoreauputic> sub restart to restart (or just start)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you said the other distros used prism2_pci
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, or they (other distros) are broken in other places and commonly broken if you understand my drift but I would not know
<jacquesmerde> tritium, yup, but that module comes from linux-wlan-ng, its not native to the kernel
<cristiano_e> hi guys
<cristiano_e> need a quick help
<cristiano_e> i'm on an ubuntu live
<jacquesmerde> tritium, ompaul, i'm prepared to spend plenty of time looking into this, i just want to know where i should be looking...
<cristiano_e> and i need to copy some files on a floppy
<ompaul> cristiano_e, to where?
<cristiano_e> but ubuntu looks like it can't find the floppy!
<tritium> jacquesmerde, then on these other distros, change the pcmcia config
<cristiano_e> ompaul i need to copy them on a floppy
<jacquesmerde> pcmcia? whats that got to do with anything?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, take a look in /etc/pcmcia/config
<ompaul> cristiano_e, from where to where?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you said it was a card?
<tritium> pcmcia or not?
<carajea1> ok im havin trouble installing cedega and point2play
<carajea1> ??
<cristiano_e> ompaul from the desktop to a floppy
<shadeofgrey> anybody feel like helping me with my Xmms problems
<jacquesmerde> its pci
* Xappe hates software sound mixing
<thoreauputic> cristiano_e: in a terminal, try     dd if=yourfile of=/dev/fd0
<tritium> jacquesmerde, okay, mine are pcmcia
<cristiano_e> thoreauputic i didn't understand what to write
<jacquesmerde> actually, at the moment tritium, i have a more pressing question. i think its quite common though
<carajea1> ok how to install a prog. for some reason it wont dpkg
<cristiano_e> however it looks like Ubuntu live isn't mounting my floppy!
<tritium> carajea1, dpkg -i <package>
<thoreauputic> cristiano_e: from the directory containing the file you want to put on floppy,  type   dd if=yourfile of=/dev/fd0
<abelli> hi there..
<ompaul> cristiano_e, cat /etc/fstab and see what it calls the floppy
<ompaul> cristiano_e, then mount it
<carajea1> i tried that
<abelli> is there any burning app apart k3b in warty?
<jacquesmerde> i just tried another dist-upgrade, tritium, it upgraded a few packages, then said "errors were encountered while processing synaptic, aptitude and ubuntu desktop. then i tried to sudo aptitude dist-upgrade again, and it said, aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5.so.3.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jacquesmerde> michael@ubuntu:~ $
<tritium> I use graveman, but it's only in Hoary
<tritium> jacquesmerde, try apt-get -f install
<abelli> tritium: yeah i know
<abelli> ...thx
<jesuel> abelli: gtoaster is decent for cdburning
<ompaul> abelli, there is this fantastic program called cdrecord start with cdrecord -scanbus then
<cristiano_e> # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<cristiano_e> # Added by Morphix
<cristiano_e> /dev/cloop0 /mnt/cloop0 auto noauto,users,exec 0 0
<cristiano_e> # Added by Morphix
<cristiano_e> /dev/hde /mnt/hde auto noauto,users,exec 0 0
<thoreauputic> abelli:  try gnomebaker from: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<cristiano_e> /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 auto noauto,users,exec,umask=000,uid=warty 0 0
<cristiano_e> this is my fstab
<cristiano_e> i can't find anything related to my floppy
<abelli> thx everybody
<jacquesmerde> tritium, what does -f switch do again. i've seen it before. i know apt-get install fixes it. i just want to know what goes wrong
<thoreauputic> abelli: that url has debs for warty and hoary
<tritium> abelli, if -scanbus doesn't work, try dev=ATA: -scanbus, or dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<jesuel> jacquesmerde: -f = force i believe.
<tritium> jacquesmerde, --fix-broken
<tritium> -f is the same thing
<tritium> man apt-get
<ompaul> cristiano_e, that may give some clue, it appears the machine has not seen your floppy drive for whatever reason
<abelli> tritium: thank you, its not a problem of mine.. is just a friend..
<Panzerboy> hmm
<tidalwav1> I'm back
<jacquesmerde> yeah, i'm ahead of you on the "man", tritium. i love man. though info makes me want to suck my thumb and cry for my mummy
<Panzerboy> security problems in gaim 1.1.2
<tritium> abelli, okay.  Good luck to him
<abelli> and i didnt remembar what burning gui did warty had
<tidalwav1> I'm the idiot that asked linux kernel headers--now I can't get ndiswrapper to work
<cristiano_e> ompaul it's quite strange coz the floppy is working fine...i have it as my first boot drive
<tritium> mummy?  heh, how Egyptian
<ompaul> cristiano_e, that sucks - what I suggest is that you ftp it to a web directory and back down onto the other platform
<jacquesmerde> tritium, i bet you once this -f install has finished, i'll boot back into my system, and have NO sound
<tidalwav1> I'm on the internet on my Windows box...I installed the driver into ndiswrapper for my USB wireless adapter, and ndiswrapper recognizes the device, but iwconfig does nt
<tidalwav1> anyone know why?
<cristiano_e> i don't have another platform avaible :(((((((
<tidalwav1> ndiswrapper -l says netprism | driver present
<tidalwav1> |hardware present
<jesuel> tidalwav1: ndiswrapper -m
<tidalwav1> isn't that the same as typing modprobe ndiswrapper one time though?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, could be.
<ompaul> cristiano_e, mail it to yourself on a gmail or some such account
<tritium> I'm not betting.  Too many problems with polypaudio right now.
<ompaul> cristiano_e, then you can go about fixing the problem without pain
<zenrox> polypaudio works just fine for me
<cristiano_e> ompaul ok but i can't get it so, i have only ubuntu live on my pc now, i have to install windows xp but i need this floppy to do so
<tidalwav1> jesuel: isn't ndiswrapper -m like going modprobe ndiswrapper, but on boot?
<Xappe> zenrox, i don't want to hear that ;)
<zenrox> lol
<Xappe> mine is a mess
<jacquesmerde> tritium, ooh, i STILL have sound. i'm gonna reboot ubuntu and see if this is still so
<jesuel> tidalwav1: i think its actually different, the -m creates the modprobe entry right it seems. Or at least thats how it worked for m3e
<ompaul> cristiano_e, do you not have a mail account with web access?
<carajea1> can some one help i tried to install a prog and got this error
* tritium slaps zenrox with his working audio
<carajea1> shicara@carajean:~/downloads $ sudo dpkg -i Point2Play_1.3.2_i386.deb
<carajea1> Password:
<carajea1> dpkg: error processing Point2Play_1.3.2_i386.deb (--install):
<carajea1>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<carajea1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<carajea1>  Point2Play_1.3.2_i386.deb
<carajea1> shicara@carajean:~/downloads $
<thoreauputic> carajea1: #flood
<carajea1> oh srry
<tritium> for some of us, the polyp is malignant.  I guess for zenrox, it is benign
* tritium loves that polypaudio has such a hideous root word in it
<carajea1> if someone will go to flood and look at that i would be very happy
<carajea1> i dont know why i cant install this prog
<jacquesmerde> tritium, YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. i'm all array5'ed, AND i have sound! man, ubuntu can't be a chick. no chick is THIS hot and THIS low maintenance (pardon my occasional misogyny)
<ompaul> tritium, that torrent is the lowest I ever saw - 2kb up and 7kb down - I am just about ahead of the game
<tritium> jacquesmerde, good deal!
<zenrox> lol @ tritium
<tritium> :)
<tritium> ompaul, I've seen good days and bad days with the torrents
<ompaul> tritium, there is that :)
<jacquesmerde> tritium, oh wait, cd player is giving me no sound
<tritium> jacquesmerde, hah!
<tritium> :)
<cristiano_e> damn i need the floppy!!!!:'((((((
<tritium> cristiano_e, is the module loaded?
<cristiano_e> i think so
<cristiano_e> i'm using ubuntu live
<bassinboy> cristiano_e: /quit and /exit were in a boat. /quit fell out, who was left?
<tritium> lsmod | grep floppy to check.  modprobe floppy to load it either way
<tidalwav1> okay, I did ndiswrapper -m and nothing works, still
<jacquesmerde> tritium, this WILL not stand. i WILL be like cliff richard. i WILL be wired for sound!
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you're running polypaudio now?
<jacquesmerde> yup
<tritium> it seems to be fixable on a per-session basis
<jacquesmerde> though last time i had no sound, i couldnt even play .wav's and got no system sound, but now that part is fine
<jacquesmerde> tritium, crimsum's trick?
<carajea1> hey anyone know why rhythm box wotn show my mp3's
<carajea1> or why xmms wont appear??
<tritium> jacquesmerde, hey, my trick too ;)
<cristiano_e> tritium module floppy not found
* Xappe issues a "well do ya, punk!" and kills polyaudio once and for all
<tidalwav1> anyone know a lot about ndiswrapper? :P
<tritium> cristiano_e, you're kidding
<cristiano_e> nope
<cristiano_e> i'll try with another live distribution
<carajea1> do i need to create a repositories?
<tritium> what LiveCD are you using?
<ZellSF> Can you get Rhythmbox to ignore txt files?
<cristiano_e> ubuntu livecd
<tritium> which version?  Warty?  Array 5?
<cristiano_e> warty
<tritium> that doesn't make much sense
<cristiano_e> i try now with another distro
<cristiano_e> c ya later guys
<thoreauputic> cristiano_e: if it makes you feel any better, the live ubuntu CD was broken for me too (the install disk worked fine)
<tritium> I'm sure the warty livecd has the floppy module
* tritium spends another day ignoring his research.  Shame on him!
<bassinboy>  /quit and /exit were in a boat. /quit fell out, who was left?
<Xappe> even budweiser isn't that bad compared to the present polypaudio hell
<aburlet> bassinboy: never heard that stupid joke, but like it ;)
<thoreauputic> carajea1: enable universe, then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bassinboy> aburlet: lol
* tidalwav1 wonders why ndiswrapper isn't working
<tritium> bassinboy, :)
* tidalwav1 and why everyone's ignoring his pointless problem
<cryan> okay look
<cryan> i need help with xmms
<tidalwav1> cryan: what's the problem
<tritium> tidalwav1, if I ever used ndiswrapper, I'd try to help
<cryan> tida:  okay.  i selected all its packages in synaptiuc..  it installed them all with no errors\
<tidalwav1> tritum, well, thanks anyway ;)
<tidalwav1> cryan: okay
<cryan> now... i went into applications menu and xmms was there but it had no icon.  i clicked on it and nothing happened
<tidalwav1> hmm
<tidalwav1> first try apt-get install xmms
<cryan> i figured, okay, ill restart and it'll be happy
<tidalwav1> which is what you should have done originally
<cryan> okqay handg on
<tidalwav1> okay
<jacquesmerde> tritium, man, i AM wired for sound.
<ompaul> cryan, apt-get install xmms*
<aburlet> is there a tool to centrally manage many ubuntu workstations ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, meaning?
<ompaul> cryan, do the asterix :)
<carajea1> ok where is synaotic located?
<aburlet> carajea1: which synaptic
<carajea1> the one where i can download prog and updates
<carajea1> i can install any multimedia packages
<aburlet> carajea1: in a terminal, do "which synaptic"
<carajea1> i cant*
<jacquesmerde> tritium, wait, just to be sure, i'm gonna reboot my computer and THEN see if i'm still wired for sound. i just installed "53 updates" from that wierd updates thing up the top right, that might have barfed my sound
<cryan> ..holy cow
<cryan> terminal is having an anyurism
<ompaul> cryan what cow
<cryan> its downloading a lot of crap
<carajea1> it said /usr/sbin/synaptic
<thoreauputic> carajea1: computer -> system configuration-> synaptic package manager
<tidalwav1> cryan: it's okay
<cryan> and kde libraries
<tidalwav1> :P
<aburlet> carajea1: so you now know where synaptic is ... what do you really meant ?
<ompaul> carajea1, that is where it lives
<cryan> eww!  kde loose on my harddisk
<cryan> get it off!  get it off!
<cryan> kde is the devil
* OrangeSlice steps on it
* tritium irradiates it
<carajea1> ok i just want to know how to run it
<cryan> or at least his second cousin
<carajea1> where it is located at on the menu
<ompaul> carajea1, that is the command line for it
<tidalwav1> cryan: calm down, it'll be okay
<tidalwav1> lol
<aburlet> so see what thoreauputic  said
<thoreauputic> carajea1: computer -> system configuration-> synaptic package manager
<aburlet> right
<josue> hey ppl
<josue> i need to rip a dvd to my hdd
<josue> any good programs?
<thoreauputic> carajea1: that's on warty
<aburlet> josue: I used dvd::rip at the time
<tidalwav1> you could try smartripper running under wine :p
<josue> nah, no wine here.
<jacquesmerde> tritium, YES! SOUND!
<josue> will check for dvd::rip
<carajea1> is there a way to download w32codecs
<carajea1> ??
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you suck :(
<cryan> okay its done
<jacquesmerde> tritium, explain my suckage!
<cryan> now what
<tritium> jacquesmerde, just kidding.  :)
<aburlet> carajea1: by hand or find a package repository
<cryan> ....the icon in my applications menu still doesnt work
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, ubuntuguide.org tells you how
<jacquesmerde> btw, what does "Buffer !/O error on device hdc logical block 1/2/3/4.etc"mean?
<carajea1> i know i did it that way or tried but got an error
<ompaul> cryan, have a look at its properties and see if they match the  "/usr/sbin/synaptic" for the command line
<josue> ah theres also drip which rips to divx
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, you may also need sh.nu to offer missing packages
<cryan> how do i do thgat
<Xappe> jacquesmerde, well, sounds loke the cd is bad
<carajea1> Reading Package Lists... Done
<carajea1> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<carajea1> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<carajea1> thats the error
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I'm glad it works for you.
<cryan> howdo i look at its properties
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, have you run apt-get update with your new repositories?
<ompaul> cryan, right click on the icon
<cryan> okay
<jacquesmerde> Xappe, the cdrom or the actual discs? the discs are brand new audio cds...
<thoreauputic> carajea1: because you don't have the repo for it
<cryan> i see Command: xmms %u
<aburlet> carajea1: maybe read the 2nd prerequisite
<cryan> thats not right is it
<MobyTurbo> brb
<jacquesmerde> carajeal, w32codecs is in universe
<carajea1> no
<jacquesmerde> carajeal, w32codecs is in universe, actually, possibly multiverse
<cryan> anybody know what the right command is
<carajea1> oh that was my question earlier do i need to create a repository
<tidalwav1> cryan: for what, again?
<vi11e> does anyone know why my menus are in really small resolution? I have to press ctrl+alt+"+" three or four times to see what the menus say.. menus in xmms,mplayer and many other software.
<cryan> tida:  xmms?
<tidalwav1> cryan: you mean, to run xmms?
<aburlet> carajea1: no need to create one, but maybe add one to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> cryan, you typed which program_name it returned a value that is the value you need
<tritium> w32codecs is on ftp.nerim.net
<cryan> no
<cryan> i right clicked on an icon and checked its propertiers
<ompaul> cryan   /usr/sbin/synaptic
<jacquesmerde> ubuntuguide.org tells you how to install w32codecs
* tidalwav1 stabs ndiswrapper many times for still not working
<jacquesmerde> tidalwav1, what card are you trying ndis with?
<carajea1> ok i will add one
<tritium> jacquesmerde, carajea1 w32codecs are on marillat's repo (ftp.nerim.net)
<tidalwav1> jacques: a D-Link dwl-122 :p
<cryan> ompaul:  it REALLY didnt like rthat
<cryan> at all
<thoreauputic> cryan: it should just say xmms
<ompaul> cryan there is more needed in that
<vi11e> does anyone know why my menus are in really big resolution? I have to press ctrl+alt+"+" three or four times to see what the menus say.. menus in xmms,mplayer and many other software.
<tidalwav1> jacques: and the netprism drivers and hardware appear to be detected/present
<ompaul> thoreauputic, cryan is looking for syanptic
<tidalwav1> jacques: and I ran ndiswrapper -m
<cryan> mo.. ium looking for a reason why my xmms icon doesnt do anything
<jacquesmerde> tidalwav1, sorry to give you false hope, i'm not a guru who can help you, just someone hoping to try out ndiswrapper for myself soon
<cryan> it did something last night before i shut down
<cryan> i ran it once and it was fine
<cryan> now its brokeb
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I think you got your wires crossed ;)
<tidalwav1> jacques: damn it. ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, so it appears
<cryan> how do i run xmms from cmandline
<vi11e> you type xmms
<thoreauputic> cryan: xmms &
<ompaul> cryan type xmms
<farruinn> and push enter
<MobyTurbo> cryan, either in a terminal or with alt-F2
<ompaul> thoreauputic, catch the errors?
<thoreauputic> the &  just backgrounds it
<cryan> uh oh
<cryan> terminal flipped out
<Xenguy> "In the beginning was the command-line..."
<cryan> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ompaul> okay can we restore that icon before
<ompaul> cryan,  okay can we restore that icon before you go further
<cryan> okay
<MobyTurbo> cryan, try apt-get libmkmod2
<MobyTurbo> er, apt-get install
<ompaul> cryan - you used to have xmms %u as the value before I got the wires very crossed
<MobyTurbo> s/mkmod2/mikmod2
<MobyTurbo> :-(
<ompaul> MobyTurbo, that might be confusing would you like to do the whole line again - better user experiance
<cryan> okay screw this...  lets totally remove it and try again
<MobyTurbo> apt-get install libmikmod2
<cryan> how do i remove it via cmdline
<ompaul> cryan, remove which xmms?
<Xappe> hmm, is it only me that gets segmentation fault in xmms with esound output to polypaudio?
<MobyTurbo> cryan, apt-get remove --purge xmms
<cryan> okay
* ompaul wonders why my head hurts and notices that the glass beside him is vibrating the liquid inside is having ripples
<ompaul> cryan so now you do apt-get install xmms
<cryan> just did
<cryan> it took like 2 seconds
<cryan> and still doesnt work
<ompaul> cryan, there must be something else broken
<cryan> imma reboot and see if that helps
<ompaul> cryan, no
<ompaul> ohh well
<MobyTurbo> rebooting in Linux rarely helps, this isn't windows.
<ompaul> linux != windows
<thoreauputic> cryan: sounds like you ubuntu is deeply ill - do you have mp3 syuff installed like gstreamer0.8-mad and/or mpg321 or some such?
<MobyTurbo> thoreauputic, he's not here now
<thoreauputic> MobyTurbo: ah yes, the old reboot reflex :/
<ompaul> thoreauputic,  Cryan is now missing in action :-)
<Mitario> anyone here ever tried iFolder?
<josue> i have
<josue> installed in ubuntu hoary, and in an xp box
<josue> was never able to synch em
<jacquesmerde> tritium, why did i have to do that -f install? seems to have happened to a lot of people, would love to know the cause
<Mitario> hmm, i get the error 'cant find --stdc++' when trying to compile semias
<Mitario> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<Mitario> but i have libstdc++*-dev installed
<carajea1> still no luck on the movie playback and the mp3 playback
<tritium> jacquesmerde, because you had broken package due to that error you got, which I don't recall what it was
<sontek> Does ubuntu plan on coming out with a sparc version?
<refugedk> hi there :)
<carajea1> what is the current libdvdcss???
<mcphail> Mitario: do you have libstdc++ in /usr/lib?
<Se-chan> Can I install ubuntu from the live-cd? =/
<august> Hello there. I installed ubuntu, but apparently didn't put the boot sector in the right place. I'm in Knoppix. Can Ubuntu's grub be fixed from knoppix?
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, apt-cache search libdvdcss
<Mitario> mcphail, eh no
<thoreauputic> august: I believe so - I think knoppix includes grub
<tritium> carajea1, apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<thoreauputic> august: grub-install perhaps
<Mitario> mcphail, oh wait yes I have
<Mitario> no .la files though
<august> thoreauputic: thanks I will go research then how to do it to not bother here
<giard> just curious, anyone know when 1) mono will be upgrade and 2) if/when hula will make it in?
<carajea1> i fear i will never watcha movie or hear a song on ubuntu
<carajea1> the media codecs are really messed up
<Xappe> xmms and mplayer. problem solved.
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, you must be doing something wrong - I listen to streaming mp3s and watch movies here fine.
<mcphail> Mitario: which .so files do you have?
<GilGalad> Mitario you need /usr/lib/libstdc++.so  . if you don't have make a link to /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<cryan> okay i give up
<LDR> Q: can i mount a partition that is ignore during installation process ?
<thoreauputic> carajea1: I think marillat update his stuff recently - you may have the wrong versions
<cryan> whats another mp3 player that i can install using apt-get
<apokryphos> carajea1: Follow the full instructions on ubuntulinux.org, and it will all work fine.
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, you need to add sh.nu
<carajea1> well i dont know what im doin wrong i did exactly what the guide said
<thoreauputic> cryan: I don't think your problem is the player
<thoreauputic> cryan: more likely the decoder
<cryan> i should just totally redo my ubuntu install
<ompaul> cryan, totem is one, however you seem to have a problem that runs much deeper
<carajea1> where do i add sh.nu onto
<carajea1> ??
<ompaul> cryan, linux is not windows that is a tad drastic
<cryan> thats exactly what im going to do
<Mitario> GilGalad, ah, right that helped, thanks
<MobyTurbo> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<Mitario> mcphail, thanks too for the help
<cryan> ompaul:  yeah but i havent accumulated any important data yet
<cryan> if im going to do it
<ompaul> cryan, well if you do grab any data off to one side before you do go killing partitions
<cryan> nows the time
<mcphail> Mitario: de nada
<ompaul> cryan, enjoy
<thoreauputic> cryan: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed? If so rhythmbox will play mp3
<cryan> relax fellas...  ill be back in 30-40 mins
<Se-chan> Bah, sombody must now how/if i can install ubuntu live cd to the hardrive?
* ompaul would love to get my hands on that box and see what is borken 
<carajea1> you gave me this link but im a total newb and dont know what to do with it
<cryan> ill be back guys
<thoreauputic> Se-chan there's no installation script afaik
<Se-chan> How disturbing... =/
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, add the deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, you can also add repositories in synaptic
<thoreauputic> Se-chan: don't you have an installation disc?
<drasko> gotta problem - i tried to install some package I downloaded from the net with dpkg-i, but it had some unamet dependencies... Now command apt-get -f wants to remove whole gnome (126 packages) just to remove this half installed package aftervards. How to manually remove this package, so apt-get -f wons show no packages for removal.
<carajea1> ok lets go the synaptic route how do i add them from there?
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, search the menus for "repositories"
<carajea1> ok they are all checked
<august> thoreauputic: ok, I'm having trouble finding an appropriate answer for my situation. I have installed ubuntu to dual boot with windows. I want to do it from the win boot loader. However, when telling ubuntu to install the boot sector in its own (non hda1) partition, I made a mistake and enterred a non existent partition. (hda3). So I have tried, first restoring the bootability of ubuntu TO ITS OWN PARTITION, and second, be able to make it bootab
<august> le from windows. (I partly know how to do the second, though)
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, but you need to add multiverse, and maybe sh.nu, plus the merillat(sp?) sources.
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, multiverse is just like universe - it's easy. The others are explained at ubuntuguide
<carajea1> omg thats a lot for a newb to do
<august> thoreauputic: all instructions I find are for restoring the Ubuntu grub to the MBR. I don't want to put it in MBR
<Se-chan> thoreauputic, no, I dont. Not a working one.
<thoreauputic> august: I don't understand the need to use the windows bootloader: grub is *much* better
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, there are legal reasons why they have to be added later
<carajea1> i understand the legal part but now the hard part is getting all that done
<august> thoreauputic: personally, I'd use it too, but we have a weird external requirement here. Does that mean it's not possible to restore grub to ubuntu's own partition?
<MobyTurbo> carajea1, let ubuntuguide be your guide. :-)
<thoreauputic> august: you can install grub in the ubuntu partition
<carajea1> im tryin it out now
<thoreauputic> august: I have a good grub howto link here - hang on
<mcphail> Does anyone know if I can install source .debs with synaptic? I'm probably missing something obvious, but although I have several source repositories on my list, I can't select a source download. Can I only do this from the command line?
<drasko> how to remove package that was only half installed?
<august> thoreauputic: this link is the closest to my problem, and doesn't have an answer http://www.mail-archive.com/redhat-list@redhat.com/msg102038.html
<thoreauputic> august: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<MobyTurbo> mcphail, it appears that you need to use build-dep and source -b from the command line.
<thoreauputic> august: you can pretty well put grub anywhere you wish - even on a floppy
* MobyTurbo has a grub floppy for MBR emergencies
<mcphail> MobyTurbo: I just want to download the code - not compile it. Will your method be OK?
<jacquesmerde> damn, the only sound i can get now is through my pc-speaker. and it was the last sudo aptitude dist-upgrade that did it...where's the log of what those packages were?
<MobyTurbo> mcphail, don't run -b then
<august> thoreauputic: thanks for the link. bbl
<mcphail> MobyTurbo: thanks
<MobyTurbo> np
<thoreauputic> august: you're welcome
<drasko> how to remove package that was only half installed?
<jinx_> hey guys - I'm having trouble getting the live cd to work on my laptop.  It basically tells me something like it can't read from loopback device on hdc and spews that error repeatedly before rebooting
<jacquesmerde> damn, the only sound i can get now is through my pc-speaker. and it was the last sudo aptitude dist-upgrade that did it...where's the log of what those packages were?
<jacquesmerde> oops, sorry, didnt mean to repeat myself
<thoreauputic> drasko: have you tried sudo dpkg -r <packagename> ?
<drasko> it has a dependency problems so wont remove...
<abiertos> hello
<abiertos> my name is Ernesto
<abiertos> I need some help
<ompaul> abiertos, ask your question, and if someone can help with usually will
<josue> arg, whats the damn command to xtract a tar.gz file
<josue> got it
<josue> lol
<ompaul> josue, tar xzvf foo.tar.gz
<josue> thanks yea
<abiertos> I want to know how I can to activate root login in tty1,tty2,tty3,etc.
<jacquesmerde> josue tar -xvvzf
<ompaul> josue, no worries
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, can you tell me where my aptitude log is? i want to know which package broke my sound...
<ompaul> abiertos, in my stupidity I ask why do not log into a ttyn and then type sudo su -?
<thoreauputic> abiertos: ctrl-alt-F1, F2, F3 and login
<abiertos> I know that
<thoreauputic> alt-F7 to return to X
<abiertos> I know that shit
<abiertos> the problem is
<thoreauputic> abiertos: then ask a more intelligent question
<mvo> mcphail: synaptic can't download the source for you. use "apt-get source $pkg" for that
<abiertos> the root login is disable
<Vjaz> abiertos, sudo passwd root
<mcphail> mvo: ty
<abiertos> the root login is disable
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, is it /var/log/aptitude?
<abiertos> is disactivated
<thoreauputic> abiertos: Vjaz just told you how to enable root in ubuntu
<abiertos> when you type root
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> fresh install complete
<thoreauputic> abiertos: scroll up
<jinx_> gah - this thing live cd just won't work... Is there some documentation i'm supposed to follow?
<abiertos> the cosole print login incorret and dont give the option for to put the password
<shadeofgrey> now i have to recopy all my mp3s -- but i think that i might just install samba instead
<abiertos> because one person disactivated the rootlogin
<drasko>  dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libgnomevfs2-0: and the long list follows... I can not remove this package... any solutions?
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help with one thing first
<ompaul> jinx_, what do you "just won't work" ?
<abiertos> must be a file that I have to change
<abiertos> or something
<shadeofgrey> guys i need to reinable the universe thing through synaptic
<ZellSF> Hmm, after replacing "warty" in sources.list to "hoary" and running dist-upgrade ... all I get is a terminal
<shadeofgrey> hang on
<ZellSF> ?
<ompaul> jinx_, sorry that should read 'what do you mean by "just won't work" ?'
<shadeofgrey> okay where do i put the sources.list file again?
<abiertos> whats up
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, YES! thankyou. i dont know why it took so long for me to root through /var/
<jinx_> ompaul: When I attempt to boot the CD and view the boot messages, it spews out loads of stuff about not being able to read loopback and hdc or something - it scrolls so fast I can't really tell.  The last message I see is about not being able to uncompress the image
<jinx_> then it just reboots
<abiertos> I waiting for your answer
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, no worries
<carajean> ok i followed the guide and still no luck
<carajean> but everything installed great
<abiertos> the only way of login in this computer is typing su
<shadeofgrey> ompaul:  can you assist me with my sources.list file - it was sent to me last night via email and i know it works i just cant recall where to put it
<ompaul> jinx_, which live CD there is more than one
<abiertos> and after the password. I want to change that
<carajean> anybody else get sound working in ubuntu
<carajean> ??
<thoreauputic> abiertos: you probably need to boot linux single to recover the root password - I've seen howtos on it but never needed them : google is your friend on this one
<abiertos> you dont understand
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, if you look in /etc/apt/ you might find what you want :)
<thoreauputic> abiertos: no, clearly not: might have somethingto do with the way you ask questions
<abiertos> the person put disabled the root login in the terminals directly
<drasko> how to remove package with unmet dependencies?
<abiertos> if you want to log typing root
<abiertos> the console print login incorrect
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, so i've found the list of upgraded, removed and installed packages, in the aptitude actuion that barfed my sound, now how do i pinpoint the problem?
<p-fox> has the default sound server changed in hoary? i've upgraded, but now multiple sound output isn't working
<jinx_> ompaul: erm - the Intel x86 Live CD, just downloaded from the downloads section on the Ubuntu website under the bit that reads 'Live CD' :/
<abiertos> but if you type other user thats no be root
<jinx_> ompaul: I tried the disk check thing to see if my image/burn was damaged - and it checks out fine
<ompaul> jinx_, that is warty then?
<thoreauputic> abiertos: you are just repeating: you need to google for "lost root password" I guess
<jinx_> ompaul: yeah
<abiertos> the login its work
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, AND polypaudio seems to be nowhere in sight
<tormod> abiertos, "no root login" is a security feature. Is that "person" the administrator/owner of the machine ? :)
<abiertos> I know what is my password
<thoreauputic> abiertos: you are stubbornly missing the poit I'm afraid
<abiertos> I can login as root typing su and after the password
<thoreauputic> so why do you need to log in as root? it's not necessary
<mcphail> abiertos: have you definitely set a root password? This isn't done by default on Ubuntu.
<abiertos> but I what to login the root user directly without put su and after the password
<thoreauputic> su is all you need
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, no idea how to check it after the event
<thoreauputic> abiertos: what on earth for??
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, but look at what fixed it and see what was there before
<shadeofgrey> im going to TRY installing xmms again
<shadeofgrey> fresh install this time
<shadeofgrey> so there wont be any conflicts
<mcphail> abiertos: does sudo work for you?
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, apt-get install xmms
<shadeofgrey> its apt-get install xmms* correct?
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, presumably the lack of sound would be caused by a particular package (whether it was upgraded, removed or installed), so i need to find out which of afermentioned packages are "sound-y"
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: take my advice and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<abiertos> the root is activated but dont work in ttys terminals directly
<shadeofgrey> thor:  you want me to do that first?
<abiertos> I what to change that
<Vjaz> abiertos, root login should work if root has a password... so is it the case that you/someone else using the system has deliberately disabled root login on your system?
<thoreauputic> or at the same time, yes
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, it could also be a "mixer" option
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i've never "fixed" my sound problem. only reinstalled ubuntu with a different .iso
<abiertos> I know my root password
<shadeofgrey> okayso
<mcphail> abiertos: .bashrc?
<carajean> ok so no one has ever fixed there sound issues???
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, so aptitude could have changed a "mixer option" without ANY reference to it in its log?
<ompaul> jinx_, your situation has me puzzled
<abiertos> but I cant use in ttys terminals
<shadeofgrey> then i would type apt get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: yes
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, well look at it like this - something used to point to /dev/notworking and then something changes that
<jinx_> ompaul: I don't understand why it is attempting to do anything with hdc tbh
<thoreauputic> you can install both at once   apt get install gstreamer0.8-mad xmms
<shadeofgrey> okay done.
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, also, how come after i did an update, i could then do an upgrade, dist-upgrade, upgrade, dist-upgrade, etc...each time installing new packages?
<ompaul> jinx_,  hdc indicates you have two hard drives before the cdrom
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: see if rhythmbox will play an mp3 first
<tormod> abiertos, man securetty
<abiertos> tormod I done
<abiertos> that
<bucky> apokryphos, there are 338 people logged into this channel... you cant get an answer here?
<shadeofgrey> now then....  how do i set up my system so that i can just read the mp3s from my win partision?
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, that is a fun one, upgrade is one level of paranoia - dist-upgrade is different
<shadeofgrey> partition rather
<thoreauputic> abiertos: logging in directly as root is stupid anyway - much better log in as user and use su
<mcphail> /dev/hdc defaults to cdrom even if you don't have a hdb
<p-fox> anyone know whats happened to the sound in warty -> hoary
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, combined they do several things and adjust that which is not installed yet
<p-fox> ?
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, but i think dist-upgrade was just a once-only action, that would take you from warty's base system, to hoary's. how come i could keep donig it with different results?
<nomasteryoda> shadeofgrey, open terminal... type sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<jinx_> ompaul: ok. But if the cd checks out ok, then I'm not sure why it can't read from it properly
<tormod> abiertos, check auth.log and system.log for clues, after a login attempt,
<jinx_> ompaul: that is, if the cd drive is being detected as hdc
<nomasteryoda> shadeofgrey, then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX (replace x with letter of windows part) /mnt/windows
<apokryphos> Is there any hope of Ubuntu sorting out its dependencies issues in the repositories?
<carajean> anybody solve the sound problem? i just want to listen to mp3's
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i guess all i have to do now is reinstall warty AGAIN, and follow the actions i took in my aptitude log, until the last one which barfed my sound
<apokryphos> carajean: See ubuntulinux.org. I recommend amaroK though, personally.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: what dependency issues? I have none here
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I have several. For one, in trying to install qtorrent; secondly, kynaptic.
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i dont know WHY i did another dist-upgrade, my system was fine. but i thought it was just a once-only thing, so i thought if there was still more dist-upgrade'ing to do, then it hadnt finished properly the last time
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, or you can apt-get remove --purge some sound stuff until you get lucky
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: OK
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Other random ones too, but not that spring to mind at the mo.
<shadeofgrey> mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<ompaul> jinx_, that cd is on ide 1 disk 1 am I right?
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, of course! i manually wind back to BEFORE that last aptitude action, then try each one one by one until i find the culprit!
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, it is one way
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: then it's mounred and you can access it from your file manager
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, but wait, you were saying that aptitude dist-upgrade could change certain settings which weren't merely changing of packages? so my arduous method isnt foolproof?
<carajean> i just found out that ubuntulinux.org doesnt help with my sound problem any other suggestions?
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, true :) but it comes with 99% chance of being okay
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: possibly mounted in /media or something
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Should repository problems be reported anywhere? I gather that many others haven't encountered problems.
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, is it working atm?
<mcphail> shadeofgrey: just type mount
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, also, i can easily install what aptitude removed, and remove what aptitude installed, but can aptitude downgrade packages?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I guess you could write a bug report
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, everything works except for the COMPLETE absence of sound (my swearing doesnt count)
<ompaul> hehe
<shadeofgrey> hda is not in the list
<chutwig> hooray everything works
<chutwig> all is well in the world of linux
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, at the risk of getting shot - I would do the following, and comes with te warning YMMV remove totem or xmms and then reinstall it
<jinx_> ompaul: this is my laptop i'm trying to get it to work on if that's any help - and the hdd is on ide0-1 and the cd is on ide1-1
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<shadeofgrey> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<shadeofgrey> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<shadeofgrey> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<shadeofgrey> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<shadeofgrey> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<shadeofgrey> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, also....apart from how to "downgrade" packages with aptitude, can you explain to me in what way aptitude can change your system outside of merely changing packages?
<ZellSF> CAn anyone help me? I get "No volume control elements and/or devices found." each time I login
<ompaul> jinx_, if it not reading from the disk there is not a lot I can do for you
<shadeofgrey> ZellFS:  reinstall ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> i did it in 15 minutes
<ZellSF> Eh, why?
<jacquesmerde> ompaul,  dont have xmms on my system, and totem, other than totem-gstreamer hasnt been affected for a while, why would that help?
<ZellSF> I'd still get the same error
<jinx_> ompaul: as I said, it passes the disk check..  Let me reboot the machine and see if I can get the exact error message
<mchasard> why the last hoary  is so long to boot as a live cd ?
<ompaul> jinx_, just take the live CD to a friend and see if it boots their system
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, they depend on sound being presesnt
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: re: bug reports - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<jinx_> ompaul: yeah, i'll go try it on another pc... thanks for your time though
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Yup, I'm entering one now.
<mcphail> shadeofgrey: post /etc/fstab to #flood
<ompaul> jinx_ enjoy
<goldfish> (nautilus:5131): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, so kill our friendy music player :)
<goldfish> I am haveing trouble with gtk
<goldfish> *having
<goldfish> I keep getting that error
<goldfish> when i try open stuff
<thoreauputic> goldfish: are you trying to open nautilus as root?
<goldfish> ye
<goldfish> *yes
<thoreauputic> or as another user?
<goldfish> root
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i'm removing totem, its taking ubuntu-desktop with it!
<thoreauputic> goldfish: well that is your problem
<goldfish> hmm...
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, not good
<goldfish> happens in my user account too thoreauputic
<goldfish> :
<goldfish> :/
<thoreauputic> goldfish: you can't have two users using the same X display at once -security issue
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i'm gonna reboot and see if i have sound
<goldfish> oh right
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, okay
<ompaul> brb
<carajean> ok can anyone help with sound trouble???
<goldfish> I tried it there from my user account, and i get the same error.
<thoreauputic> goldfish: your .ICEauthority file has probably changed permissions
<carajean> and yes i have tried the guide
<thoreauputic> goldfish: ls -l .ICEauthority
<apokryphos> carajean: What's the problem? No sound-output or not playing mp3s?
<thoreauputic> goldfish: my gues is it now belongs to root
<goldfish> -rw-------    1 root     root            0 Feb  8 05:22 .ICEauthority
<goldfish> good guess :)
<farruinn> it's what you get for running an X app as root ;)
<carajean> both
<thoreauputic> goldfish: as root,    chown youruser:youruser .ICEauthority
<ZellSF> CAn anyone help me? I get "No volume control elements and/or devices found." each time I login
<ZellSF> ...?
<carajean> i can finally watch dvds but silently
<thoreauputic> goldfish: and *don't do it again* !  8grin*
<carajean> it plays the mp3's but no sound
<goldfish> thoreauputic: lol, I don't even know how i did it :)
<thoreauputic> goldfish: *never* run X apps as root!
<goldfish> thoreauputic: Do i need to reboot for that to take affect?
<goldfish> thoreauputic: okay
<thoreauputic> goldfish: got it?
<goldfish> thoreauputic: yep
<goldfish> sorry, n00bie here
<goldfish> :)
<thoreauputic> goldfish: just log out and back in
<thoreauputic> goldfish: should work
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i still have no sound, but for some bizarre reason, i STILL have totem!!!
<balor> w00t...just installed Ubuntu
<jacquesmerde> totem can NOT be aptitude removed!
<balor> jacquesmerde: try good old "apt-get remove"
<goldfish> thoreauputic: works, thanks alot.
<carajean> Hey I still have no sound either it seems to be a commen theme in ubuntu!!!!
<balor> jacquesmerde: "apt-get remove totem-gstreamer" to be exact
<ZellSF> what filesystem does Windows XP use??
<p-fox> any ideas how to get sound to work with gaim on hoary? none of the output options work
<jacquesmerde> balor, nah, i need aptitude, i need everything logged so i can trace what i'm doing
<GammaRay> ZellSF: ntfs or fat32
<balor> carajean: Can I say "me too"...what soundcard do you have
<jacquesmerde> balor, but yeah, should have done totem-gstreamer, not just totem
<ompaul> ZellSF, it might be NTFS
<carajean> no sound card
<carajean> onboard
<Panzerboy> ok, so in ubuntu guide it says to do something like "nautilus applications:///Internet" for installing a new launcher in the menu
<thoreauputic> goldfish: just remember - no X apps as root
<Panzerboy> but it seems in the new version of nautilus is not possible anymore
<balor> carajean: intel i810?
<Panzerboy> so are there any alternatives?
<carajean> no way im amd all the way ac'97
<Panzerboy> how the hell do I add a launcher to the menu ?
<jacquesmerde> balor, totem-gstreamer is now removed. anything else to remove balor? have you been following what i'm trying to do?
<josue> Panzerboy, i also can't do that,
<balor> jacquesmerde: I've not been following, what's the problem?
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: right click at the end of a submenu, choose whole menu, add launcher
<p-fox> any ideas how to get sound to work with gaim on hoary? none of the output options work?
<balor> carajean: I thought ac97 was a sound spec that was implemented on cards...my bad
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: hmm.. maybe not in hoary
<Panzerboy> no, not in hoary :)
<carajean> ok here is a quick fact about ubuntu sound will NEVER work!!!
<jacquesmerde> i did a third in a series of dist-upgrades, and now i can not get ANY sound. ompaul seemed to think removing and reinstalling totem might help. i was more inclined to undo everything in the last list of aptitude changes
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> strange thing
<jacquesmerde> balor, do you know how to downgrade packages in aptitude?
<Panzerboy> and also very annoying
<balor> jacquesmerde: what does "alsamixer" say if you run it as root
<BiteMeBill> carajean: Strange, mine seems to be working fine.
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: maybe the GNOME team decided to take away *yet another* option ;/
<balor> carajean: It's easy to get sound working but I think ubuntu have some problems with the current Hoary kenrel
<jacquesmerde> interestingly, polypaudio has been removed from my system, and STILL no sound
<carajean> this is the only distro where sound has not worked right after installation
<jacquesmerde> balor, alsa mixer says "pretty pictures"
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: yeah, that would be a reasonable explanation :)
<Panzerboy> but tell me, is it too much to ask ?
<balor> jacquesmerde: What do you mean...does it actually say that string?
<Panzerboy> to add a blody thing to a menu
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Panzerboy> in a EASY and INTUITIVE way
<balor> Panzerboy: you have to write a .desktop file
<carajean> ok so if there is any easy way why after searching google forever have i not found it or out of the 339 people in this chat no one has said so???
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: I agree completely
<Panzerboy> with all the hot shots gnome developers now getting money from canonical
<jacquesmerde> it shows most of my volume controls at about half-full, except "3d contr"
<Panzerboy> you'd expect they'll do something about issues like this
<thoreauputic> balor: and how is a user supposed to know that?
<Panzerboy> c'mon, it's not like i'm asking for the moon
<balor> jacquesmerde: then your sound card is working
<Panzerboy> balor: yeah, i don't have the slightest idea how to write a .desktop file
<jacquesmerde> balor, i know, my soundcard is fine. its some weird shit thats going down here
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: file a bug / complaint
<balor> jacquesmerde: you need to "amixer set Master 100 on" and "amixer set PCM 100 on" to unmute it
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: i'll do that :)
<thoreauputic> it's absurd
<Panzerboy> yeah, it is
<Panzerboy> good thing though that we have the new package updater :)
<carajean> does anyone know short and easy way of fixing sound??
<Panzerboy> and thank god it is already in the menu !
<balor> carajean: What does "alsamixer" do?
<mcphail> Panzerboy: it seems that every alternate version of GNOME removes things, only for them to be reinstated next time.
<carajean> dont know where is it?
<Panzerboy> yeah
<balor> carajean: It's a command line program..open a terminal and type it
<Panzerboy> i was about to say some nasty stuff
<Panzerboy> but then again, this is oss
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, just from eariler - upgrade updates packages but not dependencies - dis-upgrade but changes the installation status of dependencies
<Panzerboy> if you don't like something, do something about it
<Panzerboy> and not just bitch and complain
<carajean> it shows up
<Panzerboy> right? :D
<mcphail> Panzerboy: or stick with warty...
<Panzerboy> mcphail: or switch distro :P
<balor> carajean: do the amixer stuff that I suggested to jacquesmerde earlier
<jacquesmerde> oh, so that WAS a nasty chain i caused, ompaul
<mcphail> heaven forbid!
<Panzerboy> :)
<carajean> all my line-in are off so is my mono
<Panzerboy> mcphail: i've already installed hoary
<Panzerboy> so it stays
<mcphail> sensible
<junit> My Ubuntu is going extremely slow for some reason
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, how do i downgrade packages with aptitude so i can roll back my system?
<Panzerboy> but at least i will file a buf report
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, you might have a chance to do something with deselect
<Panzerboy> bug that is :)
<junit> it happened after I compiled GTK2.4.0
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: that's why I suggested installing another window manager - but really, the GNOME crew are getting out of touch i you ask me
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, it front ends apt-get
<junit> could that be the cause?
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: yeah man, but this is why i wanted to install ubuntu in the first place, to see what gnome is now
<balor> junit: why are you running gtk 2.4 ?
<mcphail> thoreauputic: wasn't there an alternate GNOME branch?
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, dselect doesnt seem to have an option for downgrading
<junit> im an idiot
<Panzerboy> and gnome it's supposed to be something great in ubuntu
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i think i'm just gonna reinstall my warty cd
<junit> im trying to remove it, but it is going extremely slow
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, 2 things before i do that
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, can you get your data off that box first?
<Panzerboy> i had BIG problems with mp3 playing in warty
<Panzerboy> now i didn't try yet to play a mp3 :P
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, 1, whats the correct way to get my system up to date from warty? i dont want a repeat of what i've just done then
<Panzerboy> i'm scared :p
<thoreauputic> mcphail: I don't know - but each release seems to make more and more assumptions about what things users shouldn't be able to change... I find it insulting
<mcphail> Panzerboy: never had probs
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, oh, there is NO data on this disk, i've been reinstalling ubuntu twice a day for the last few days...
<mcphail> thoreauputic: 2.8 is much better than 2.6
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, well what I do given that there are several ways to be correct :) is this
<shadeofgrey> okay i need help guys.  editted /etc/fstab - just as the starter guide suggested did mount -a as root and i still see a red x in my /mnt/windows with the file manager
<Panzerboy> mcphail: well, every player i've tried in warty played like 5-8 secs from a file
<junit> If I install Hoary, once the final comes out, will i be able to install without losing everything
<Panzerboy> then it get to the next
<Panzerboy> and the same thing happened
<carajean> balor, its not there i must have logged in after that
<mcphail> Panzerboy: just worked "out of the box"
<balor> junit: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<junit> no
<Panzerboy> but i found out there were some problems with the fs
<balor> carajean: you need to "amixer set Master 100 on" and "amixer set PCM 100 on" to unmute it
<Panzerboy> because the mp3's are on a ntfs partition
<thoreauputic> mcphail: well, at least the option to disable "spatial" in nautilus is there - I believe it's been hidden again now
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, 1) edit the souces file in /etc/apt to allow all sources to be active, 2) only do the following "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" I never do further than that and apt has been good to me
<Panzerboy> and when i've tried to copy them, it failed for each file
<junit> I want to try hoary out, and I don't want to lose everything once it comes out
<mcphail> thoreauputic: wth is spatial?
<Panzerboy> but then again, in mandrake it worked
<balor> junit: if /home is on the same partition as /, it'll get whacked when you upgrade.  Burn a CD and put /home on a separate partition
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, anything else?
<Panzerboy> but maybe the kernel was broken or smth
<Panzerboy> anyway
<mcphail> Panzerboy: my XP is FAT32
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, but ubuntu is so much prettier after a dist-upgrade, whats more, i dist-upgraded twice before my system barfed on the third
<Panzerboy> back to installing some more stuff :)
<thoreauputic> mcphail: the nautilus windows that open all over your desk when you open a new directory :/
<carajean> ok both those are 100
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: that's also shitty
<thoreauputic> mcphail: one of my pet hates
<mcphail> thoreauputic: that is crappy
<carajean> and still no sound
<balor> carajean: can you play sound now?
<balor> carajean: strange
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, may I suggest that you put a partition away to one side for two things future data config files you think might be useful
<shadeofgrey> i dont believe it
<thoreauputic> mcphail: I now use rox- thay got it right: middle click to open a new window
<shadeofgrey> i actually did it!
<shadeofgrey> hell yeah!'
<thoreauputic> mcphail: in nautilus, you have to midle click to avoid polluting the desktop
<junit> OMFG, this is going soooo slow
<carajean> stil no sound
<mcphail> thoreauputic: I'll stick with GNOME as long as they keep .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, since dloading ubuntu packages has become almost a gig a day habit for me, i want to switch my sources.list to a local mirror (which doesnt effect my dload cap), i know archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu goes to mirror.pacific.net.au/ubuntu but i have no idea what to change sercurity.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to
* ompaul gets annoyed by the unpublished "security" report getting so much space 
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: congrats :)
<Panzerboy> any of you guys installed mplayer?
<junit> i did
<Panzerboy> junit: how?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you have mp3 now?
<Panzerboy> manually ?
<junit> i forget
<junit> ha
<Panzerboy> :)
<junit> i don' think it was manually
<Panzerboy> f**k u :-)
<Panzerboy> j/k :P
<jacquesmerde> ompaul, i'm definitely going to copy my aptitude /var/log files to my windows partition...i'd just rollback to before my last dist-upgrade, but i dont think you can downgrade packages...
<carajean> balor, any suggestions on how to fix??
<shadeofgrey> thor:  yup!
<Panzerboy> well, apt-get-ing it fails
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: aha - so rhythmbox and xmms are both working?
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, sorry I do not know enough about the mirrors to help there, however I think you can now figure out what I am going to check into :)
<shadeofgrey> thor:  no -- havent installed xmms yet
<Panzerboy> well, again, same problems with mp3-s
<Panzerboy> playing 10-12 secs
<Panzerboy> then the next
<Panzerboy> and again and again
<thoreauputic> right - well gstreamer is doing the job with rhythmbox
<balor> carajean: Are you in the audio group?
<Panzerboy> well, ubuntu, it was nice knowing you
<Panzerboy> tomorrow is the beginning of a new era
<ebone> hey guys.
<shadeofgrey> thor:  now i need to know how to create a link to my main launch panel that opens my c:\mp3 directory so that i can get straight there with a single mouseclick
<ebone> question.
<Panzerboy> rather the re-begining of a new era
<ompaul> jacquesmerde, security.ubuntu does seem to point to archive (or that could be sleep in my eyes)
<Panzerboy> the gentoo era
<ebone> is there any documentation on how to customize Gnome ?
<Panzerboy> ebone: no
<Panzerboy> gnome is NOT customizable
<ebone> :)
<balor> ebone: it depends on what you want to do
<Panzerboy> the devs of gnome already know what you want
<balor> Panzerboy: you're an idiot
<ebone> yeah ... let me continue ...
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, what are you saying ??
<carajean> um i dotn know what an audio group is?
<ebone> i prefer "old-skool" vi style customizing ...
<balor> carajean: give me a minute to test it first
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: just make an icon/launcher with nautilus /path /to /directory I guess
<ebone> all the user documentation assumes you are using it's interface ...
<carajean> ok
<ebone> i'd rather just edit text files honestly ...
<Panzerboy> simple question: how do I add a launcher to a menu ?
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: can you answer me ?
<ebone> i know where all the KDE files are kept ...
<shadeofgrey> i figured it out
<Panzerboy> balor: and stop calling names
<shadeofgrey> now heres a different question
<ebone> i'm having a hard time figuring out which files do what and stuff like that.
<Panzerboy> balor: you don't know me, so there's no need to insult me
<Panzerboy> balor: ok?
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, you having trouble with audio or something ?
<shadeofgrey> how do i make the file manager NOT open a new window every time i go up or down a directory?
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: well, yes
<shadeofgrey> it makes the desktop very cluttered very fast
<balor> carajean: type "groups" in a terminal to see if your're in the audio group
<mcphail> shadeofgrey: one minute
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: actually i don't think it's with audio
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: i have a ntfs partition where i have some mp3's
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, do you know if your using the alsa sound modules ?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: middle click - or edit preferences behaviour  and choose browse mode
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: nope, how can i find out?
<Panzerboy> anyway
<Panzerboy> i cannot even copy them
<carajean> yeah it says audio
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, can you copy one to your local drive and see if it makes a difference ?
<Panzerboy> well, there's the trick
<mcphail> shadeofgrey: apps > system > cong editor > apps > nautilus > desktop > prefs > use browser
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: the copying fails for every single one of them
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, umm
#ubuntu 2005-03-02
<balor> carajean: I think there may be a bug in the current Hoary kernel...I'm in the same state as you.  Hopefully it'll be fixed soon.
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, that would explain why it doesn't work
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: i was thinking now about installing another kernel
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: indeed
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, have you upgraded your system ?
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: had the EXACT same problem with warty
<carajean> oh ok so no sound for a while just great
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, the packages i mean not to hoary
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: no, installed hoary fresh
<carajean> im depressed i must eat now brb
<Panzerboy> i just wanted to give it a try
<Panzerboy> but the ntfs partition is ok
<mcphail> Panzerboy: ntfs is a black art
<Panzerboy> because from mandrake 10.1 official it worked, also the copying and, obviously the playing
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, you have a knoppix cd kicking around so you can try copying a file or 2 to your /home directory
<Panzerboy> so i've never had such a problem before
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: as i said above, from mandrake it worked
<Panzerboy> so i suspect an issue with the kernel
<mcphail> Panzerboy: what was your /etc/fstab entry from mandrake. Was it the same as it is now?
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, how is the drive mounted what does mount output for the ntfs drive ?
<Panzerboy> mcphail: yes
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/big type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<Panzerboy> i've mounted with mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/big -o umask=0222
<shadeofgrey> mcphail:  desktop doesnt have a pref's tab beneath it.  theres a prefs tab at the same lervel as desktop under nautilis but neither contain anything called use browser
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: did you install warty?
<thoreauputic> if so it's under Edit-Preferences-Behaviour-  in nautilus itself
<mcphail> shadeofgrey: warty or hoary?
<shadeofgrey> i goy it thanks mcphail
<mcphail> shadeofgrey: np
<shadeofgrey> now i need help installing the nvidia drivers..  heres what i need to know - how do i shut down the xserver so i can run it?
<Panzerboy> well
<aroman> can anyone recommend me a filesystem that has really fast read/write speeds?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Panzerboy> i think i'll go to bed now
<Panzerboy> :)
<mjr> shadeofgrey, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aroman> shadeofgrey, or just killall X :P
<Panzerboy> thanks guys
<aroman> though mjr's way is preferred
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, that looks ok maybe it's a bug in the kernel module
<nomasteryoda> cleaner
<mcphail> Panzerboy: gn
<shadeofgrey> i typethat in terminal?
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: i also suspect that
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> any terminal
<Panzerboy> LinuxJones: but then again, tomorrow is another day :)
<LinuxJones> Panzerboy, :)
<Panzerboy> bye
<shadeofgrey> will it shut down all the apps i have running right now?
<thoreauputic> yup
<nomasteryoda> yes
<thoreauputic> any X apps will die
<nomasteryoda> will be rebooting here... applying kernel patches
<nomasteryoda> later
<TheBanished> im looking cool wallpaper for my fresh linux anyone have idea ?
<aroman> what filesystems are you ppl using for /?
<thoreauputic> ext3
<TheBanished> ext3
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<I_Need_Help666> how do I install a Gnome (GTK) theme in ubuntu
<aroman> hm
<aroman> I use reiserfs...
<FR500> like all gnome themes
<I_Need_Help666> i downloaded the tar
<I_Need_Help666> i do not know how tho
<FR500> www.gnome.org
<FR500> i dont remember now
<aroman> I_Need_Help666, open up the theme selection dialog
<thoreauputic> I_Need_Help666: put it in .themes in your home directory
<FR500> but it's easy
<aroman> then select install theme
<thoreauputic> yes the graphical way is easier
<FR500> what means array4
<aroman> doesn't work for icons though :(
<thoreauputic> you can even drag it onto the dialogue
<aroman> thoreauputic, even nicer :)
<thoreauputic> .icons for icons
<FR500> correct question, what does array 4 mean
<FR500> ?
<aroman> I just installed ubuntu last night and it's pretty cool... it's like debian on steroids.. hehe I had gentoo until last night...
<I_Need_Help666> never mind I figured out, Desktop>Themes
<I_Need_Help666> thanks for the help anyways :D i appreciate it
<FR500> lol
<junit> I tried Gentoo,
<junit> couldn't install it, figures
<aroman> junit, well it doesn't have an installer... you have to do it yourself
<junit> lol, i know that
<thoreauputic> .... half a day to compile Open Office :/
<aroman> and it's pretty cool, but I don't always have time to wait 10 hours for a program to build..
<ITSpot> gotta question : I installed ubunut a few mins ago, and i cant seem to pull any webpages up.  DHCP is enabled and I also tried to manually set the ip, all the settings appear to be correct.  any ideas or thoughts?
<aroman> thoreauputic, man you have a fast computer! mine takes longer lol
<junit> ya, that sounds like a nightmare
<FR500> ITSpot: do u use a proxu?
<FR500> proxy?
<aroman> it's not really THAT bad, but I'd rather use apt-get and synaptic ;)
<ITSpot> fr500 no
<thoreauputic> ITSpot: see if you have nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf
<nomasteryoda> wow... kde 3.4
<nomasteryoda> nice
<red-nix> try sudo ifdown -a; sudo ifup -a  in the shell and see if it works i have to reset mine several times before it kicks in
<junit> what is the benefit of kde over gnome
<nomasteryoda> junit, don't start something
<nomasteryoda> lol
<thoreauputic> junit: matter of taste
<nomasteryoda> taste
<aroman> some say kde looks better
<FR500> for a laptop, what hoary should i get, there is array 4 array 5 and current
<FR500> don0t know he difference
<mcphail> junit: apples and oranges
<nomasteryoda> aroman, latest has transparency
<nomasteryoda> fully
<junit> ya, i like simplicity, but also usability
* thoreauputic gets the popcorn to watvh the GNOME-KDA war...
<junit> i hate oranges
<FR500> gnome is faster i think
<nomasteryoda> icons show on desktop right thru windows
<aroman> nomasteryoda, does it use the composite extension?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<aroman> well I've always liked gnome, though I've tested most new kde versions... I prefer leaner desktops...
<thoreauputic> groan - typos everywhere today
<thoreauputic> where's my coffee?
<junit> aroman: those are the words i was looking for, lean desktop
<aroman> I can't say kde is worse than gnome or vice versa.. it's a matter of taste like thoreauputic said
<wdh> i always liked KDE.. Ubuntu taught me that i well configured gnome is nice as well :)
<ITSpot> thoreauputic : yeh, i do and they are right
<aroman> junit, :)
<thoreauputic> ITSpot: OK
<Zitter> hi, a link to recover my ubuntu? I've installed win after that and now MBR is cancelled
<wdh> Zitter, www.google.com
<wdh> :P
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<Zitter> I've tryed to search a "rescue" mode in Cd but I didn't fin it
<FR500> isn't it possible with the CD?
<aroman> Zitter, I think you'd have to boot with linux rescue and then chroot to your installation, then run grub and set it up on the mbr
<shadeofgrey> once i instyall the drivers and edit the config file - do i need to totally restart orjust restart X server from cmdline?
<thoreauputic> Zitter: windows has stuffed your MBR
<FR500> if u have a rh9 or fc3 u can use that
<wdh> *killall windows*
<aroman> Zitter, boot from cd, at the boot: prompt enter linux rescue
<thoreauputic> Zitter: always install win first...
<Zitter> aroman, ok try
<wdh> Zitter, always dont install windows :P
<carajean> ok im back can anybody offer some fresh ideas about my sound crisis??
<Zitter> it's not my pc
<thoreauputic> indeed
<joredg1> Hi , I tried the ubuntu live cd on my laptop (tosh sat a65) and a lot of things weren't recognized ,is it there the same problem if I do the installation?
<aroman> Zitter, well not sure if it will work... it's pretty standard with linux distros... I just installed ubuntu last night :P
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<mcphail> joredg1: often not
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: restart X
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shadeofgrey> thor":  whats the command to restart X
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<aroman> why is ubuntu offering free ubuntu cds?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<TalkSoup> impressive--even many of the GNUstep packages are configured nicely on ubuntu
<Zitter> mmmm written linux rescue but it seems that start installation not rescue mode :/
<HrdwrBoB> aroman: because they can
<aroman> like.. I understand it'll get them more users
<regeya> rockage
<shadeofgrey> im off to go try see you in a few
<Zotnix> aroman, the man is rich that started Ubuntu ;)
<aroman> but yeah.. how come they can? it costs you know? :)
<thoreauputic> aroman: because they are nice people ;)
<aroman> thoreauputic, I agree with that :)
<aroman> and ubuntu is really neat :)
<thoreauputic> aroman: the business model is to sell support
<thoreauputic> not ones and zeros ;)
<regeya> heh
<Zotnix> arachne, it isn't TOO expensive to mass produce CDs, though. But the guy has millions and millions.. he doesn't know how Ubuntu is going to make money yet.
<mcphail> who is "the guy"?
<cyklus> im reintalling a server and was wondering if there is any way I can save and restore the current users of the server.. any advice appriciated?
<regeya> ubuntu could make money selling support, though.
<aroman> ubuntu has support for reiser4? :S
<BiteMeBill> anyone suggest a good distro for a 233Mhz 48MB laptop?
<aroman> mkreiser4 command exists... hmm
<HrdwrBoB> cyklus: backup /home and /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<thoreauputic> mcphail: Mark Shuttleworth ?
<regeya> it may seem a bit distasteful, but perhaps they could sell their services to proprietary software manufacturers, to port software to ubuntu/linux
<thoreauputic> mcphail: something like that
<aroman> BiteMeBill, DSL?
<regeya> Mark Shuttleworth, the astronaut
<regeya> brilliant name for an astronaut
<mcphail> yup lol
<thoreauputic> regeya: indeed
<BiteMeBill> aroman: Tried it but it seems not ot like it for somereason.
<carajean> anybody care to help with sound??
<BiteMeBill> Maybe I will keep messing with it.
<regeya> well, I was just checking to see if this was a working copy of Talksoup.app, bbiab
<aroman> BiteMeBill, yeah cuz I am about to format one of my partitions... dunno if I should use reiser 3.6 or 4
<aroman> lots of ppl suggest 3.6, although tests show reiser 4 is faster
<aroman> meh.. I guess I'll go with 3.6
<FR500> do i need to reboot after installing tt fonts?
<cocozz> Hi, im trying to do a "make menuconfig" but its says it need ncurses-devel, where can I get it
<thoreauputic> aroman: ricerfs - goes *really8 fast then blows up...
<thoreauputic> *really*
<thoreauputic> FR500: no
<FR500> ok
<thoreauputic> FR500: yu only need toreboot for new kernels in linux
<carajean> ok anyhelp on sound?
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> ok
* thoreauputic needs typing lessons
* junit doesn't
<thoreauputic> lucky junit
<thoreauputic> of course, trimming my figernails might help too ...
<thoreauputic> heh fingernails
<thoreauputic> there I go again
<cyklus> Thanks HrdwrBoB
<cyklus> also i was wondering... currently I have /home on a separate disk.. after a reinstall, how do I remount that disk as home permanently?
<Lunatik> quick question regarding how to setup/view a FAT partition
<kent> cyklus, you put it in /etc/fstab   (that file specify what gets mounted where.. )
<red-nix> question, i have this script that will cache the music videos from launch.yahoo.com and play them thru mplayer but what im curious to know is there a way to save these videos with linux? if so what program ?
<Lunatik> I'm unable to see a valid FAT parition on my laptop in GRUB, but I can't access it in Gnome
<Lunatik> Anyone have any ideas?  I searched the website
<mcphail> cocozz: libncurses5-dev
<junit> help =(, every time i select a video driver, it does the same thing over again in the hoary instlall
<cocozz> yes thanks
<thoreauputic> Lunatik: in /etc/fstab, something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows vfat  auto,users,exec,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0
<carajean> Help with sound?
<thoreauputic> but check for syntax
<Lunatik> I'll do that, thanks
<thoreauputic> Lunatik: and the directory /mnt/windows has to exist first
<I_Need_Help666> how do I get the MAC bar on the bottom of http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13548&file1=13548-1.jpg&file2=13548-2.jpg&file3=&name=MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme
<thoreauputic> the gid should be 1000 in fact, sorry
<I_Need_Help666> how do I get the MAC bar on the bottom of http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13548&file1=13548-1.jpg&file2=13548-2.jpg&file3=&name=MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme
<Lunatik> thoreauputic:  I have neither in my ETC or MNT folders
<thoreauputic> I_Need_Help666: no need to repeat
<mcphail> I_Need_Help666: i suspect that isn't an actual functioning item
<kent> I_Need_Help666, but that is from a macintosh, isn't? To get that, either buy a mac, or perhaps use the gdesklet starterbar :(
<thoreauputic> Lunatik: lower case: and you have to put them there
<junit> help me
<thoreauputic> and you *must* have an existing /etc/fstab
<junit> I just installed hoary, and now when it tries to load x, i think it is too big of a resolution
<junit> my monitor says: OVER
<thoreauputic> otherwise your system wouldn't be working at all
<Lunatik> I don't have  /etc/fstab/ for sure
<junit> it isn't a directory
<mcphail> Lunatik: remove the trailing slash
<thoreauputic> /etc/fstab
<junit> ahhh
<junit> how do i fix this?
<thoreauputic> it's a file
<I_Need_Help666> my friend has it on his Ubuntu, with the Mac bar. but i dunno
<Lunatik> oh, it's a file - sorry about that
<thoreauputic> I_Need_Help666: probably gdesklets
<kent> I_Need_Help666, you can get one that looks sort of like it the Mac one, from gdesklet.
<I_Need_Help666> what site could I get the maclike tool bar
<junit> sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<I_Need_Help666> i have gdesklets installed
<I_Need_Help666> where can I get some
<kent> I_Need_Help666, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<thoreauputic> I_Need_Help666: you don't - you set up your repositories and install it with synaptic
<Br34ch> I'm completely new to Linux . . . and need some desperate help. Can anyone tell me where I can begin to solve my problem . . . my soundcard isn't detected, I'm running it on my laptop and it is extremely old.. pentium 2, says soundcard isn't found.. any hints would be great
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<junit> how do i change the resolution without being in a window manager?
<FR500> hi
<junit> Ahhh =(, I can't see anything because my monitor doesn't display it
<thoreauputic> junit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<I_Need_Help666> kent, thanks for the site of it
<junit> how do i get into the command line
<kent> I_Need_Help666, if you have gdesklets installed. then run it, and from its menu, you choose the option to install a desklet and from there you install that desklet from the page i sent yuo. Ok?
<FR500> i had a bunch of files on my desktop, they were owned by root, so i went to a console, sudo - and deleted them with rm /home/username/Desktop/*
<junit> and I am in hoay
<thoreauputic> or xserver-xorg in hoary
<FR500> now panels dont work
<junit> ya
<FR500> how do i fix it
<junit> But I can't even see anything on the screen
<junit> so
<I_Need_Help666> kent, yea I know how, just didn't know where to get it
<junit> i can't type anything in
<shadeofgrey> okay - i successfully shut down x and logged in as my user but after typing the run command it told me i had to be root - so i got back to the prompt and typed su and my password, but it told me the password was wrong - and its the same password i use when i open the root terminal
<thoreauputic> FR500: you just blew the whole desktop away
<kent> I_Need_Help666, gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org  has them all :)
<shadeofgrey> so whats wrong
<I_Need_Help666> kent, thanks man
<johns__> junit: try ctrl-alt-f1
<FR500> damn
<kent> thoreauputic, are you sure?  rm Desktop/* should only remove the files, not the panels?
<junit> NICE
<FR500> no way to recover?
<johns__> shadeofgrey: login with your username
<thoreauputic> kent: hmm - you could be right
<I_Need_Help666> kent, if I want more images for the folders/icons do I go to the same site?
<FR500> hmmm
<shadeofgrey> okay fine but how do i figure out what the root password is?
<FR500> still it's broke
<shadeofgrey> because i never set oneat the install
<FR500> maybe if i create a new user?
<johns__> there is no root password
<thoreauputic> FR500: try killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<FR500> ok
<kent> FR500, if your good, you might rightclick on the desktop and start a terminal. From there, start "gnome-panel". That will get you one panel, and from that one, you can add the other panel. Then you have the panels back, but you need to configure them.
<johns__> do sudo passwd root
<aroman> how can I make my mounted partition accessible by other users?
<shadeofgrey> as far as i knolw i onbly have one user -- "shadeofgrey" and its password is the one i use to login to my root terminal
<johns__> sudo asks for your own password
<kent> I_Need_Help666, icons can be fetched from either gnome-look.org   or art.gnome.org
<FR500> thoreauputic
<FR500> thoreauputic kill all didi it all
<johns__> you could give root a password by typing: sudu passwd root
<junit> It doesn't automatically detect my Graphics Card =(
<FR500> i didnt even have to start it again
<Br34ch> Can anyone tell me where I can begin to solve my problem . . . my soundcard isn't detected, I'm running it on my laptop and it is extremely old.. pentium 2
<carajean> sound help please
<thoreauputic> FR500: it resurrected?
<I_Need_Help666> kent, how do I add more buttons?
<FR500> by itself
<rel> FR500, session does that for you
<FR500> i didnt have to restart it
<FR500> do what?
<I_Need_Help666> kent, nvm
<thoreauputic> FR500: yes,, it usually respawns
<rel> FR500, restarting gnome-panel
<junit> thoreauputic: It doesn't detect my graphics card, and it is was detected in Warty, so am I doing something wrong, or is this normal?
<shadeofgrey> now i cant get X to stop
<FR500> oh
<FR500> ok
<shadeofgrey> i typed the rught command and it says gnome display managernot running
<johns__> shadeofgrey: killall gdm
<shadeofgrey> but that makes no sense - all my gui stuff is running
<rel> shadeofgrey, killall X
<johns__> or telinit 1
<johns__> and then: telinit 2
<aroman> why doesn't this work?
<aroman>  mount -o uid=aroman -t reiserfs /dev/hdb5 /mnt/personal
<rel> oops
<johns__> aroman: uid is a numeric value
<rel> try username
<Airforcepunk04> what is the limit to get the free cds
<FR500> 10 i think
<mcphail> Airforcepunk04: I think they prefer bulk orders
<Airforcepunk04> i ordered 20 intel cd's will that effect my shippment date
<rel> Dont understand that cd action.. is that marketing?
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: no that isn't that many
<FR500> don't u like nice looking printed cds?
<Airforcepunk04> no i have some friends that one some
<mcphail> Airforcepunk04: it is cheaper for them to deliver 20 cds to one address than 1 cd to 20
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: you can order quite a few
<carajean> help with sound??
<rel> carajean, whats wrong?
<Airforcepunk04> can you cancel an order
<rel> thoreauputic, that costs a lot of $$
<shadeofgrey> okay now when i run the nvidia driver installer it says that no precompiled kernel interface was found.  it asked me if i wanted it to download one and i said no
<Lunatik> thoreauputic:  Thanks again for the help, I just have to tweak it in now.
<shadeofgrey> should i let it?
<thoreauputic> Lunatik: you're welcom :)
<Airforcepunk04> can you cancel an order
<Lunatik> man, the support on this distro is amazing.  take it easy all
<shadeofgrey> is there any way to install the nvidia component drivers through apt-get?
<zenrox> shadeofgrey,  ya apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<rel> shadeofgrey, apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<mcphail> Airforcepunk04: don't think so
<carajean> i have absoletly no sound
<aroman> johns__, then how can I make fstab mount my reiserfs partition so it's accessible by other users, non-root?
<Airforcepunk04> can you burn more copies of the cd's
<carajean> i can hear a thing out my speakers no matter what i try i installed all the codecs according to the guide
<zenrox> shadeofgrey,  better yet read www.ubuntuguide.org on nvidia drivers
<rel> carajean, look on alsa.org if your card is supported
<mcphail> Airforcepunk04: of course
<Airforcepunk04> what is it better to download on a CD-R or a CD-RW
<rel> carajean, alsa-project.org that is
<carajean> i dont have a sound card
<mcphail> Airforcepunk04: CD-Rs are cheaper
<Br34ch> Can anyone tell me where I can begin to solve my problem . . . my soundcard isn't detected, I'm running it on my laptop and it is extremely old.. pentium 2
<Br34ch> !ping
<rel> aroman, add the option user?
<Br34ch> !ping
<Br34ch> !d
<rel> !pong
<BrianAnthony> Does anyone know of a good cobol editor/compiler with a gui?
<johns__> aroman: couldn you juist use the default options?
<johns__> what is is /dev/hdax /mnt/point reiser defaults 0 0
<aroman> johns__, it mounts it such that the root user has access
<aroman> :/
<johns__> or something like that
<carajean> i dont have a sound card i have onboard sound
<zenrox> carajean, thats still a sound card
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: COBOL ? wow . that takes me back a long way...
<rel> carajean, type alsamixer in a console and see what that does
<BiteMeBill> carajean: do you know what motherboard you have?
<carajean> yeah
<carajean> it gives me alsa where i can change the volume
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: lol. yeah, it's sort of odd, I know. but I have to take the class for my degree.
<johns__> aroman: http://www.namesys.com/mount-options.html has more info on reiser
<rel> carajean, Br34ch, probably the gains are muted?
<BrianAnthony> I would just use emacs, but cobol is so strict on character placement
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: I see :)
<BrianAnthony> unless emacs has a grid
<rel> carajean, do you see "MM" on the gains?
<carajean> i have a gigabyte kt600
<carajean> i dont know im a newb to linux and ubuntu
<rel> carajean, well, look in there
<rel> carajean, using gnome?
<carajean> where are the gains
<carajean> ??
<carajean> yeah im using gnome
<Br34ch> rel: gains? Please elaborate, and oh - I'm a nub, if you'd rather direct my on by some links, that'll be good 'nuff too
<aroman> johns__, well that doesn't tell me anything
<rel> those things to raise the volume
<carajean> no none are muted
<Br34ch> Oh, it's probably not that.. it kinda says "no soundcard found"
<rel> Br34ch, I'am dutch :) englisch is not my native slang.. alsa-project is the site you need
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help here
<BrianAnthony> where would I put a .emacs file?
<BrianAnthony> I found one that will tokenize cobol
<shadeofgrey> im following the instructions on ubuntu guide for nvidia drivers
<mcphail> BrianAnthony: home dir
<rel> carajean, then I wouldnt know. your card is setup ok. check the cables or somthing
<shadeofgrey> but its saying to type "nautilus applications:///System" and that causes an error
<Br34ch> rel: alsa-project, got it - thanks
<johns__> aroman: a normal mount would be: moutn -t reiserfs -o conv /dev/hda(or someting) /mnt/mountpoint
<carajean> i do not have a sound card
<BrianAnthony> like /home/user/.emacs?
<johns__> so fstab would look like: /dev/hdaX /mnt/mountpoint reiserfs defaults,conv 0 0
<pestilence> could somebody tell me why, after i put the following in my /etc/modutils/alias file, bttv still loads the wrong tuner?
<johns__> I guess.
<pestilence> options bttv card=26 tuner=2
<johns__> I still use ext3
<pestilence> it loads tuner 19 for some reason
<shadeofgrey> guys i really need help here
<Kirk> hey all.. i'm installing 4.10 and getting an error while installing the base files: something about debootstrap exiting with error
<pestilence> on boot
<thor|afk> shadeofgrey: just look in the menu for system tools
<shadeofgrey> im trying desperatelyto get this to work and need someone with experience to help me
<shadeofgrey> what menu
<sid77> ciao
<thor|afk> shadeofgrey: same effect
<mcphail> BrianAnthony: yes
<rel> carajean, then what do you want?
<Kirk> can anyone help me with this ?
<johns__> shadeofgrey: what did you do until now
<carajean> ok so there is no way on earth ubuntu can have onboard sound??
<carajean> i do not have a sound card so the sound on ubunut wont work is that what u are telling me
<mjr> ubuntu doesn't have a board to have the sound on
<aroman> johns__, why -o conv? I'm not trying to convert the filesystem!
<shadeofgrey> jons:  i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<shadeofgrey> then
<pestilence> kirkt: what happens after the error?
<rel> carajean, onboard sound is a soudcard. so you have a card. check the cabeling
<Br34ch> rel, I shuold be able to get it by synaptic, right..?
<shadeofgrey> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<shadeofgrey> then
<rel> Br34ch, what? sound?
<kirkt> pestilence: the install stops and wants to revert to the install menu. further attempts to resume fail
<shadeofgrey> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<shadeofgrey> and its after that last step i get stuck
<Br34ch> alsa project or what is was you told me
<carajean> i did it worked a half hour ago in mandrake then i decided to switch to ubuntu not changing any cables.
<kirkt> pestilence i've checked the cd MD5sum it's ok.
<pestilence> kirkt: did you try alt+ctrl+f2
<kirkt> pestilence also, i'm running this under VMWare
<shadeofgrey> the docs say open a file browser and go to File --> Create Launcher
<johns__> hm, and what doesn't work right now?
<thor|afk> shadeofgrey: ewere you in X when you typed the command that gave an error?
<shadeofgrey> thor:  i didnt get any errors!
<rel> Br34ch, ww.alsa-project.org is the project site of alsa, those that provide us with the nice drivers
<thor|afk> ?
<shadeofgrey> thor:  im stuck on the part AFTER entering the terminal commands
<kirkt> pestilence i've gotten to a shell and 'cat /var/log/syslog | grep deboot'
<dilema-U> anyone know if i can add Debian unstable package reposes?
<dilema-U> to synaptic
<shadeofgrey> it says open nautilus and go to File --> Create Launcher
<thor|afk> shadeofgrey: <shadeofgrey> but its saying to type "nautilus applications:///System" and that causes an error
<shadeofgrey> yes
<rel> Br34ch, they have info for your soundcard and how to set it up if you have trouble with it
<shadeofgrey> it does
<Airforcepunk04> can u start a private network with one computer windows xp and the other Linux
<johns__> shadeofgrey: that won't work when you' re nog in a graphical environment
<johns__> startx doesn' t work?
<kirkt> pestilence it says: info: execution hook before debootstrap
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: yes
<rel> dilema-U, guess you can
<dilema-U> hrm'
<dilema-U> hope so cause Ubuntu default reposes are lacking
<Airforcepunk04> is it hard to do so
<rel> hmm, lacking packages?
<dilema-U> rel yes
<dilema-U> lots
<shadeofgrey> heres what i get after i did nautilus applications:///System
<pestilence> dilema-U: did you try universe multiverse?
<rel> dilema-U, havnt noticed that :)
<shadeofgrey> (nautilus:9010): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<shadeofgrey> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dilema-U> yes
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: not really - you need to have samba installed
<pestilence> dilema-U: what packages
<Airforcepunk04> can you download samba off a website
<dilema-U> beep-media player for 1
<crimsun_> carajean: paste onto http://pastebin.ca  the output of ,,cat /proc/asound/cards''
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: are you running it as root?
<dilema-U> a few others
<johns__> uh shadeofgrey : you type that in a xterm
<rel> dilema-U, u probably need parallelverse
<shadeofgrey> yes im root right now
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: if so that's the problem
<oz_> anyone have any opinions about what filesystems to use on a large disk > 150g?
<zenrox> sha
<shadeofgrey> okay so i need to not be root
<shadeofgrey> okay
<zenrox> shadeofgrey,  dija modprobe nvidia\
<dilema-U> rel, pestilence uh can these modes be selecte din synaptic
<dilema-U> selected*
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you can't run graphical spps as root in the same session as your user
<pestilence> dilema-U: what modes
<crimsun_> oz_: for what will the disk be used? multimedia? db?
<mjr> oz_, I'd just go with good ol' ext3
<dilema-U> <rel> dilema-U, u probably need parallelverse
<mjr> but xfs/jfs are valid choices (I'd avoid reiser for reliability)
<crimsun_> "parallelverse?"
<rel> dilema-U, that was a joke :)
<pestilence> beep-media-player - Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp
<BrianAnthony> FSCK! Emacs has tetris
<pestilence> that the one?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you might find your .ICEauthority is now wrong
<BrianAnthony> screw turning in my C homework
<dilema-U> hrm
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic: which will stop you running other stuff
<rel> dilema-U, I have all packages I need with uni and multi
<pestilence> because that one is in one of (warty, universe, multiverse)
<shadeofgrey> okay i did the nautilus line as shadeofgrey and it did it
<dilema-U> yeah you need
<shadeofgrey> now what
<dilema-U> you are not i
<pestilence> pool/universe/b/beep-media-player/beep-media-player_0.9.6.1-3_i386.deb
<pestilence> it's in universe
<pestilence> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<carajean> crimson i posted it
<dilema-U> gah
<dilema-U> just opened synaptic
<johns__> shadeofgrey: dunno. I normally edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<johns__> then a modprobe nvidia
<dilema-U> and i am getting unverse aerrors
<johns__> and there it is
<shadeofgrey> oh
<shadeofgrey> im at the part where i have to edit the config file
<shadeofgrey> ?
<farruinn> shadeofgrey: continue following the instructions perhaps?
<crimsun_> carajean: did you ever post ,,amixer'' output?
<shadeofgrey> i know what to do with that
<dilema-U> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<carajean> um no
<shadeofgrey> i wrote it down
<junit> what audio players do you guys use?
<carajean> i didnt know what to type
<johns__> in that XF86Config-4 is a line with 'nv' that must be 'nvidia'
<crimsun_> junit: right now I'm using wxvlc at work
<pestilence> dilema-U: here is the line you want
<pestilence> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse
<G_pooper> is there a way to have Gdesklets stay over your windows
<junit> ISthere any good audio player with a good library feature?
<tritium> johns__, you can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 rather than edit the config file by hand
<thoreauputic> dilema-U: either 1) your sources are not complete or2) you haven't reloaded them
<crimsun_> junit: amarok and rhythmbox are both good
<crimsun_> junit: but "good" is subjective
<junit> I tried rhythm box, but it never added my whole library
<johns__> tritium: could be, but it didn't work for me.
<dilema-U> thoreauputic, dude i literally just installed Ubuntu
<G_pooper> junit, amarok and rhthmbox have good libraries, but I use XMMS if you want good skins
<dilema-U> i installed xmms only
<tritium> johns__, if you edited it and changed the md5sum, that's probably why
<crimsun_> junit: warty? if so, the version of gst doesn't have the fix for skipping image files.
<carajean> how do i do the amixer post
<dilema-U> so i didn't do anything
<carajean> ??
<G_pooper> junit, amarok and rhthmbox have good libraries, but I use XMMS if you want good skins
<G_pooper> opps
<dilema-U> if ubunut is spitting out errors not my fault
<G_pooper> sorry
<johns__> tritium: I know
<thoreauputic> dilema-U: yes, well you need to enable your sources and reload them I think
<junit> I am on Hoary
<johns__> I always hack my X config
<G_pooper> Is there a way I can put Gdesklets over windows, like keep them on top
<tritium> johns__, that can be remedied, however
<pestilence> dilema-U: if you have added the above to your sources.list, go to a command line and type "sudo apt-get update"
<dilema-U> LOL
<higgs-boson> carajean, just type amixer in console
<dilema-U> i have a main universe
<dilema-U> in synaptic
<dilema-U> main restricted
<dilema-U> whatever that emans
<dilema-U> means*
<higgs-boson> carajean, then see what it says
<junit> another question, why does gnome sometimes smash my windows together on the bottom
<pestilence> dilema-U: i'm not a synaptic guy, but the method i have described is a sure-fire winner
<thoreauputic> dilema-U: just tick all the boxes- it will make your life easier
* higgs-boson likes synaptic
<G_pooper> junit, it's because you have not changed it. To change go to your Control Centre
<Airforcepunk04> can someone tell me what samba is and who makes it
<dilema-U> thoreauputic, i did
<thoreauputic> dilema-U: then reload
<crimsun_> Airforcepunk04: http://www.samba.org
<dilema-U> kk
<dilema-U> i didn't reload
<dilema-U> doing it now
<thoreauputic> or sudo apt-get update from the terminal
<dilema-U> maybe that was the prob
<carajean> higgs-boson it posted a lot of stuff anything special im lookin for?
<thoreauputic> yes
<crimsun_> carajean: paste the output to http://pastebin.ca
<Airforcepunk04> thanks
<G_pooper> well anyone have an idea where I can read on making Gdesklets on top
<tritium> junit, right-click on the little pad just to the left of the window list to edit the preferences
<junit> Control Center?
<Airforcepunk04> can you download samba
<junit> what should i change tritium?
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: yes, use the package manager (synaptic)
<tritium> junit, did you find the preferences?
<junit> yep
<tritium> junit, you can make the size bigger, for one thing.  You can also tell it not to group windows
<carajean> ok posted
<higgs-boson> carajean, whats the link
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: and lots of people all over the world make samba - like the rest of Linux :)
<carajean> http://pastebin.ca/6093
* higgs-boson hates linux
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: well, you like syanaptic apparently :)
<Airforcepunk04> does the free cd's come with instructions
<crimsun_> carajean: you're positive the speakers are connected and powered correctly?
<carajean> yeha
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: read the stuff in the links from the channel /topic
<carajean> i have a power led and its on
<thoreauputic> Airforcepunk04: ubuntulinux.org has a lot of stuff: start with the FAQ
<carajean> i tried it in everywhole nothin
<carajean> man i been tryin for 7 hours my eyes hurts
<higgs-boson> carajean, try this in console "aplay /usr/share/sounds/error.wav"
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, alot.. nice frontend
<BrianAnthony> damnit...
<carajean> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/error.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<higgs-boson> carajean, no sound
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: so you don't hate *all* of linux at least ;)
<carajean> nope
<carajean> i have it cranked sky high to
<BrianAnthony> why the hell does XMMS and my audio players want to use my onboard sound, but my video player uses my pci card
<crimsun_> carajean: please close all sound apps (including esd and mixer_applet), then: sudo modprobe -r snd_via82xx && sudo modprobe snd_via82xx dxs_support=1
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, nah, like linux :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<carajean> i did only thing i have open is gaim and terminal
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, is yum an apt frontend too?
<higgs-boson> carajean, close gaim and try what crimsun says
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: no, I think yum has its own backend - but I know very little about it
<carajean> ok
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: I'm basically a Debian person
<kirkt> can ubuntu be installed under vmware ?!
<nomasteryoda> higgs-boson, you run into any quarks lately?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<thoreauputic> kirkt: I expect so
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, oh, oke.. dont know so much either. Am ex-gentoo addict
<BrianAnthony> how do I run modconf? I have module-init-tools installed
<kirkt> then i have no idea why this error occurs
<BrianAnthony> isn't it just the command modconf?
<higgs-boson> nomasteryoda, such as?
<higgs-boson> kirkt, Ive had trouble installing ubuntu on vmware running gentoo. so just try
<nomasteryoda> higgs-boson, your nick sounds like the particle
<cavediver> Anyone know a good movie-editing program for gnome.?
<nomasteryoda> subatomic particles
<kirkt> higgs-boson i didnt understand that phrase
<kirkt> you're now running gentoo instead ?
<higgs-boson> nomasteryoda, it is.. quarks run into me ;)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> higgs-boson, just as long as it's not midichlrons
<nomasteryoda> (sw reference)
<higgs-boson> nomasteryoda, I give quarks their mass
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: now if you've seena few tachyons lately, that would be interesting :)
<zOap> Haii, i have installed hoarty and he cant find my videocard, s3virgemx.. what do i do?
<nomasteryoda> thoreauputic, lol
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, tachyons? thats boring..
<higgs-boson> why not some hot blonde babes
<thoreauputic> hehe
<carajean> no luck im tired im movin on to another problem
<carajean> hey ubuntu uses .deb files right?
<thoreauputic> yes
<nomasteryoda> yup
<higgs-boson> carajean, you really have to make sure your sound cables etc are oke
<carajean> ok i wil but spending more than 5 hours on sound is givin me a headache
<crimsun_> carajean: did you try dxs_support=1?
<higgs-boson> understandable :)
<crimsun_> carajean: (I wasn't finished.)
<carajean> oh ok
<thoreauputic> hmm.. is there a gnome app sort of like kworldclock? I find it useful and I'm missing it...
<carajean> i guess a couple more minutes wont hurt
<crimsun_> carajean: I gave you a command earlier with a dxs_support parameter of 1. What happened when you typed the entire command?
<carajean> yeah
<carajean> it gave me nothin at all just went to the next line
<thoreauputic> aha - gworldclock..
<carajean> i tried again but same thing
<kirkt> damnit
<kirkt> it woudn't install
<carajean> ok if i download a deb file is there a default installer??
<crimsun_> carajean: now try with dxs_support=3
<kirkt> what the hell IS debootstrap
<carajean> ok
<crimsun_> kirkt: man debootstrap
<kirkt> fuck man.. i don't have linux because of debootstrap
<tritium> carajean, dpkg
<kirkt> it fails the ubuntu install
<higgs-boson> carajean, that would be "dpkg -i foo.deb"
<kirkt> i'm at this for 2 hours now
<tritium> yes, but the "default installer" he asked about is dpkg
<BrianAnthony> Wow
<BrianAnthony> The Debian channel is hostile towards Ubuntu users
<higgs-boson> crimsun, do you happen to know alot about viaxx sound driver?
* BrianAnthony shivers
<crimsun_> higgs-boson: a fair mount.
<crimsun_> ^amount
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: heh - just "hostile" I'd say, but yeah
<kirkt> BrianAnthony try asking a Gnome question
<higgs-boson> crimsun, I dont have rear output with that driver
<tritium> BrianAnthony, they're very zealous, some of them
<BrianAnthony> I just want to make ALSA use the right sound card
<BrianAnthony> I mean, how different is it =S
<crimsun_> higgs-boson: 4 speaker configuration?
<higgs-boson> crimsun, yes. a speakerset with 3 jackplugs.
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: they get tired of people thinking anything debian based is Debian - but they aren't very tolerant about it
<kirkt> can I use the LIVE warthy to install it to HDD ???
<crimsun_> higgs-boson: have you used the speaker-test utility?
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: ubuntu is mostly similar, but there are differences
<higgs-boson> crimsun, no.. didnt know it existed
<crimsun_> BrianAnthony: ask about Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu, thanks. :)
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: what about as far as alsa goes
<crimsun_> ask in here, or ask me in #alsa
<tritium> BrianAnthony, what did you ask about in there?
<higgs-boson> crimsun, I have that same issue with an aureon 7.1 car. funny thing my speakers are oke. just the rear on both cards dont speak
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: well, for example debian has alsaconf: ubuntu doesn't as far as I know
<BrianAnthony> Well, XMMS is using alsa and it's outputting to my onboard sound card. but my movie player xine-ui is outputting to me pci card
<crimsun_> thoreauputic: alsaconf was removed because it is ineffectual and has some serious security bugs.
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: that's where they busted me =P
<higgs-boson> crimsun, I'll try #alsa
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: so an answer involving alsaconf would lead to frustration all round
<netmonk> kirkt, i don't think so
<thoreauputic> crimsun_: Ok - good to know why anyway :)
<higgs-boson> alsaconf?
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: ncurse alsa config utility
<thoreauputic> ncurses ?
<higgs-boson> yes
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, that would be as easy as adding a debian repo to install it
<crimsun_> absolutely NOT.
<crimsun_> there's a reason it was removed, don't do the silly thing and reinstall it.
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: see crimsun's explanation above - but yeah, I guess you could use a debian repo for it
<higgs-boson> crimsun, just to get my rear working and then remove it :)
<crimsun_> no. alsaconf will NOT assist you with that.
<higgs-boson> oh, oke.. curious as I am.. googling for it :)
<ebone> How can I edit the Gnome "Menu Bar"
<higgs-boson> crimsun, and that speakertesting tool? iss it in ubuntu?
<crimsun_> higgs-boson: yes.
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: crimsun_ is pretty emphatic about it - I'd be inclined to believe him since he's involved :)
<higgs-boson> ebone, applications:/// (in nautilus) ?
<ebone> thanks
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, yes, but if the debian folks include it.. my logic says it must be save
<ebone> higgs-boson: any way to rename it ? call it just "apps" e.g. ?
<crimsun_> higgs-boson: and I will tell you, being involved with it, that it's in danger of being removed from Sid's alsa-utils package, too.
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: hehe - let's not start a Holy Distro War ;)
<tritium> what's the speakertesting tool?
<higgs-boson> ebone, no idea.. just try and see
<higgs-boson> crimsun, I take your word for it mate
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, gentoo rocks!
<job3> algun espaol??
<crimsun_> job3: #ubuntu-es
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: crimsun knows whereof he speaks ;)
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: slackware!!!
<higgs-boson> heh
* higgs-boson hates linux
<job3> thx
<tritium> thoreauputic, man, I haven't used slackware since `95
* thoreauputic hates people who hate linux ;)
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, grrrr!
<thoreauputic> tritium: I've used Vector Linux (slack based) - nice distro for old machines: very fast
<kirkt> how can i navigate ib partman without arrow keys?
<kirkt> in
<Phusion> hey guys, nabbin Ubuntu ISO, thinkin' of installing on my mandrake 10.1 box, can I chose not to format certain partitions during install?
* tritium is very impressed with mythtv
<higgs-boson> Phusion, ifcource you can
<Phusion> k, just makin' sure
<thoreauputic> Phusion: you can do whatever you like - of course, it might not work hehe ;)
<Phusion> from what I've seen Ubuntu is looking really nice
<thoreauputic> Phusion: /home should be safe enough
<Phusion> latest gnome was all I had to hear haha
<higgs-boson> Phusion, just watch out not to select the installer to partition for you
<Phusion> of course :)
<kirkt> how can i navigate in partman without arrow keys?
<kirkt> i need to select the free space partition
<Phusion> hoary is latest eh?
<kirkt> but i cant use arrow keys
<higgs-boson> Phusion, hoary is unstable
<Phusion> oh
<higgs-boson> warty is latest stable
<higgs-boson> Phusion, but these things mean little today
<Phusion> bloody heck man, just nuked my hoary dl haha so its stable enough for use? FTP serving and irc/browsing
<higgs-boson> gnome beta is as solid as "stable" windows
<higgs-boson> Phusion, sure
<Phusion> well gnome is just a wm, it doesn't have to do as much things as windows but yes. Explorer sucks
<kirkt> damnit
<Phusion> ok then I'll get hoary, betanews had a very fast mirror
<kirkt> fuck this.. im going knoppix =|
* higgs-boson needs a bigger monitor
<thoreauputic> higgs-boson: "stable"and "windows" should never appear in the same sentence...
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, :D
<higgs-boson> thoreauputic, I must say NT4 with SP6a is very stable
<Phusion> look what this idiot said on Betanews
<Phusion> It should be called Junk Linux. Couldn't get past the install. If you want a true win-like Linux try PCLinuxOS it has everything Firefox, Thunderbird truly the closest to windows yet.
<Phusion> holy crap, I hope he hangs himself in his closet
* thoreauputic thinks gworldclock is kind of boring compared to kworldclock
<higgs-boson> Phusion, dont talk that way about idiots
<Phusion> they don't like it?
<tritium> kirkt, what's the matter?
<kirkt> tritium damn thing wont install, when trying to extract the basefiles. i get a "debootstrap" error
<tritium> kirkt, Warty?  Array-5?
<kirkt> i've read on a forum that this may have to be with the way ubuntu defaults the partition managing
<kirkt> no.. 4.10
<kirkt> but i cannot use arrows with this laptop
<tritium> Okay, that's Warty.
<tritium> Why not?
<kirkt> i cannot navigate to my free space partition and create a custom one
<kirkt> tritium i spilt coffee on them
<kirkt> only the up arrow works =|
<tritium> yikes
<tritium> how will knoppix help you with that?
<httpdss> kirkt: any usb keyboard ??
<kirkt> i'd install knoppix on my hdd
<tritium> but you still won't have arrow keys to navigate
<kirkt> httpdss: if i put a usb keyboard it'll conflict with the mouse
<kirkt> and then everything would get stuck
<kirkt> tritium yes but i'll have linux installed
<tritium> kirkt, what makes you say that?
<mailon> hi
<Thyphoid> hi
<kirkt> tritium what makes me say what?
<tritium> usb keyboard conflict with mouse?
<ebone> What is a "seed" ... I see there is a Kubuntu "seed" ... but I don't know what that means.
<kirkt> tritium yes, once i plug the keyboard in, the mouse will never work again until reboot
<httpdss> seed as of torrent
<ebone> ohh ...
<ebone> bittorent ... gotcha. i was thinking "deb" source or something.
<mailon> someone can tell me how i can restrict cdrom from all users except from one? /q me please
<thenuke> how can I stop ubuntu from fetching some things from the CD :I
<ebone> that must be if you want to d/l the whole kabootle.
<tritium> kirkt, can you just use the touchpad or joystick for the time being and not use the external mouse?
<thenuke> when I use apt to install something, it might ask me to insert ubuntu-cd in :)
<ebone> thenuke: try editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<httpdss> mailon: groups
<kirkt> tritium: nope.. touchpad is also fucked
<kirkt> tritium they made navigation by letters to the whole interface but i think they forgot how people supposed to navigate to the partition entries!
<thenuke> ebone: oh, I had a quick look into that but I thought that I did not see anything, thanks
<mailon> httpdss, i had allready tried with groups, but it doesn't work
<kirkt> tritium can't i install ubuntu from the livecd ??
<tritium> kirkt, no
<httpdss> mailon: there is a group called "cdrom" if the user has that group then it will have access to the device
<kirkt> tritium should i try the array 5 then ?
<Pinguvin> i cant hear gaim sounds while playing music.. help please
<tritium> kirkt, you could try that
<kirkt> tritium but it doesn't have that many mirrors does it ?
<Pinguvin> forget it.. lol :D
<tritium> kirkt, or you could try unloading mouse modules to try to use the usb keyboard
<crimsun_> Pinguvin: just tell libao to use esd by default
<kirkt> tritium whats more stable array 5 or 4 ?
<tritium> 5
<Pinguvin> crimsun_: i changed it to ESD in gaim, but how do i set esd as default?
<lavigj> hey guys, any ideas what would cause my nic card to misbehave? I checked iwconfig and all the specs are right...
<kirkt> no mirrors for array5 ?
<BiteMeBill> Anyone familiar with Debootsrap Errors while installing base system.  Couln't retrieve bsdutils.
<tritium> mailon, changes to a logged-in user's group don't take effect for that user until he/she is logged out and then back in
<kirkt> BiteMeBill: JOIN THE CLUB!!!
<G_pooper> how do I get the new icon set in my gdesklets/menu bars
<kirkt> tritium: SEE? this error is a trend!
<tritium> kirkt, this is the first time I've seen it
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: Could it be something with lack of network ro somthing?
<tritium> And I've been here nearly every day since october
<lavigj> my card does keep looking like it is scanning, trying to connect, and then flashes like it is connected. it keeps running through this cycle
<kirkt> BiteMeBill  no i'm networked already
<G_pooper> how do I get the new icon set in my gdesklets/menu bars
<tritium> kirkt, no mirrors, but torrents
<kirkt> tritium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=10423
<crimsun_> Pinguvin: echo "default_driver=esd" | sudo tee -a /etc/libao.conf
<kirkt> this is not a new error
<kirkt> its a goddamn BUG
<BiteMeBill> kirt: ok Cause I'm trying to install it on an older Laptop....
<kirkt> BiteMeBill i'm on a laptop too
<Pinguvin> crimsun_: thank you so much
<tritium> crimsun, could that be my problem?
<kirkt> this is the first distro that doesn't install on this laptop
<crimsun_> tritium: sorry, not familiar with your problem?
<tritium> crimsun, the polypaudio problem where I have to kill then restart.  It's effective for one session.
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: well I can't say that..  Mandrake wouldn't either..  Redhat did but now I just killed it.
<kirkt> BiteMeBill: just do a knoppix install to hardisk
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: What version are you trying to install
<kirkt> thats what i'm gonna do
<kirkt> i've already wasted 2.5 hours on this bug
<kirkt> and that sux
<crimsun_> tritium: no, that's orthogonal to libao settings
<tritium> okay.  I noticed that mine is set to oss
<kirkt> BiteMeBill im trying the regular 4.10
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: tried that with DSL and Feather but can't get those CD's to boot for some reason.  They will boot on this machine but not the other.
<tritium> I've never heard of libao2 before
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: ok same here.
<lavigj> anyone at all? this was working fine until I did an update... the new kernel won't even load my card, and apparently something else is keeping me from holding my connection with wirless routers
<tritium> kirkt, bug + hardware problem
<ebone> Hey guys, the Gnome user manual says I can edit menus by right clicking ...
<BiteMeBill> I'm shocked that crimsun is going to let us stay here in a windows world and not figure a way around this.  :)
<ebone> when i right-click something in the menu it launches it though.
<dongcalmada> hi. i wonder if there is an updated deb/ubuntu package for openoffice.org--beyond 1.1.2.
<crimsun_> dongcalmada: hoary has both 1.1.3 and 1.9*
<kirkt> BiteMeBill: download knoppix, boot it up, then do knoppix-installer to install.
<kirkt> im doing it right now
<kirkt> i'll wait until array 5 would have more mirrors
<BiteMeBill> ok
<tritium> crimsun, my libao.conf is set to oss
<dongcalmada> crimsun: k. thanks. i'll try it out.
<wdh> why do we want knoppix to be installed on anything?
<wdh> or am i misunderstanding the concept 'knoppix-installer'?
<crimsun_> tritium: not a huge deal, but setting it to esd might simplify things for apps that use libao, like gaim, mpg321, ogg123, ...
<ebone> Has anyone gotten kde on ubuntu ?
<wdh> ebone, yeah.. works like a charm
<Riddell> ebone: yes
<Riddell> ebone: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: what version is it up to?  I have the 3.2 here now
<tritium> crimsun, thanks.  I guess the ubuntu default is oss.  dpkg-reconfigure doesn't offer a chance to change it
<ebone> Riddell: i saw that. when i apt-cache show kde it shows as version 3.1.2
<ebone> is 3.2 supposed to be available ?
<ebone> i have universe added, and am using warty.
<ebone> universe and universe.
<Riddell> ebone: what does apt-cache show kdebase  give you?
<ebone> 3.1.2 supposedly
<ebone> but the wiki says 3.2
<wdh> 3.2.2
<ebone> hmm ...
<wdh> actually its different from the metapackage 'kde'
<ebone> that's what you get when you apt-cache show ?
<wdh> yes
<ebone> ohh ... that explains it.
<wdh> for kdebase
<ebone> alright ... looks good.  :)
<higgs-boson> crimsun, setting liao.conf to esd even when using polyaudio?
<wdh> probably the metapackage didnt update :
<wdh> :)
<ebone> can i just apt-get install kde ? will that pull everythign in ?
<wdh> ebone, yes
<tritium> higgs-boson, polypaudio is a drop-in replacement for esd
<crimsun> higgs-boson: libao.conf is not related to polypaudio
<ebone> cool beans.
<admin_> hey guys i need some sources in sources.list. can someone paste some for me?
<higgs-boson> oke
<cevans> I am trying to switch from metacity to xfwm4 for GNOME, but every time I reboot or logout/login gnome overwrites my gconf settings and ignores my session properties. Does anyone know what is doing this?
<higgs-boson> tritium, drop-in, mean it replaces it partly?
<wdh> admin_, of course we could.. but i recommend you check ubuntulinux.org for that
<admin_> wdh, ok thanx
<crimsun> cevans: changed the gconf key?
<tritium> higgs-boson, not just partly
<cevans> crimsun: Yes. I set /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current to /usr/bin/xfwm4, and when I log in again gnome has changed it to /usr/bin/metacity.
<higgs-boson> tritium, it is backing esd for now? and will evantually replace it?
<tritium> higgs-boson, try apt-cache show polypaudio
<higgs-boson> oke
<tritium> higgs-boson, it has already replaced esound in Hoary
<tritium> ubuntu-desktop depends on it, rather than esound
<ebone> apt-get question.
<ebone> is there a way to tell it "just install whatever darn version you need".
<higgs-boson> Tr0gd0r, thats what I use.. hoary.. why I asked the question about libao.conf. When not using esd (esound)? anymore. I wont need esd in there
<higgs-boson> tritium
* higgs-boson slaps TAB
<ebone> i've noticed sometimes it wont install cause something needs version 2.2, e.g.
<ebone> and it wants to install 2.2.3 or something ...
<ebone> can you pass it a switch to just "install this", and install whatever versions of whatever you need to make it happy ?
<ebone> in the past i've had to hunt down the package ... and pass it the "version" switch ...
<ebone> but that's a pain.
<tritium> higgs-boson, yes?
<ebone> i see the issue ...
<higgs-boson> tritium, thats what I use.. hoary.. why I asked the question about libao.conf. When not using esd (esound)? anymore. I wont need esd in there
<ebone> the "bad" package WAS installed .. it needed to be downgraded.
<tritium> higgs-boson, yes, you will.  polypaudio pretends to be esd
<tritium> (so to speak), so the apps still expect to use esd
<higgs-boson> tritium, oke.. thats cleared out :)
<zenrox> yep an polypaudio works with out a hitch for me
<zenrox> i happen to be in the luckey few it works for
<SpinalTapp> yo yo people
<blahrus> it works just fine in hoary
<det> Does Ubuntu have any plans to support WPA for wireless networking?
* HrdwrBoB am teh lesbian
<blahrus> better than esound
<zenrox> lol @ HrdwrBoB
<crimsun> cevans: you're not supposed to change the "current" key
<zenrox> blahrus, i agree
<crimsun> cevans: instead, change the "default" key
<SpinalTapp> I just downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD, and now i'm confused....
<cevans> crimsun: Ah - I see. Thank you.
<cg0def> how do you switch from grub to lilo?
<SpinalTapp> do I just burn the .iso file straight to a cd and try to boot from that?
<zenrox> SpinalTapp, yep
<cg0def> do I just uninstall grub and install lilo or there is more to it
<zenrox> make shure you burn it no higher than 4x
<SpinalTapp> ok, i just burned it using the default windows burner, i'll use Nero.
<cevans> zenrox:  why 4x?
<cg0def> huh? I burn ubuntu cds at 44x and never had a problem
<tritium> blahrus, not for everyone
<zenrox> just to make shure it dont get crupted at burn time
<SpinalTapp> i tried to boot from the cd, but it didn't. i changed my primary boot drive to the CD drive in my BIOS, but it still skipped it and and went straight to Windows. wtf?
<tritium> SpinalTapp, if your CD burner goes to 11, be sure to set it to that
<SpinalTapp> lol awesome
<tritium> :)
<SpinalTapp> i'm just frustrated that I can't seem to get my pc to boot from the CD
<helio7> SpinalTapp did you try the noapic nolapic boot options?
<SpinalTapp> nope... what is that?
<zenrox> helio7,  his bios wont boot from cd
<SpinalTapp> i feel like such a n00b
<SpinalTapp> heh
<helio7> zenrox/ SpinalTapp oh nm my misunderstanding
<zenrox> SpinalTapp,  whats your bios
<SpinalTapp> I didn't check.... i suppose i should do that, eh?
<cevans> SpinalTapp: Can you do an md5sum of the disk?
<SpinalTapp> n00b mistake.
<SpinalTapp> i suppose, how do i go about doing this?
<zenrox> SpinalTapp, no just look for also in the bios
<zenrox> for a setting to check cd drive first
<zenrox> or inalize it any way
<SpinalTapp> i could've sworn I did that... i even disabled my HD and made my cd drive my only bootable drive, and it still didn't register
<mike__> whats up everyone
<SpinalTapp> yo mike____
<zenrox> SpinalTapp, hmm thats odd it shouldent do that
<zenrox> hmmm
<zenrox> got me
<mike__> is there a way i can run .bin files
<helio7> SpinalTapp md5 sum is a good idea also; I swapped out a CDrom the other day when boot from CD was failing... turned out it was a bad CD
<SpinalTapp> yeah it starts looking for DHCP stuff, and then says "no boot file found. insert boot failed
<SpinalTapp> er, insert boot file or select bootable drive
<cevans> SpinalTapp: you did burn the iso directly, and didn't copy it onto the cd, right?
<mike__> why does linux have to be so confusing sometimes!
<cevans> mike__: .bin is rather ambiguous.
<Neil3> SpinalTapp, ubuntu goes up to eleven!
<SpinalTapp> nope, i just cut and pasted. should i go into nero and burn it from scratch?
<mike__> yeah. i just downloaded JRE
<cevans> SpinalTapp: Oh - you need to burn the file as an ISO file.
<helio7> So I'm having a problem: I'm installing Ubuntu on a variety of old machines and on some of them I have succeeded, whereas on others X will never load, and on others I have a successful environment and then one day on reboot X fails me completely... any ideas?  I have 2 machines on hand that are stuck with no X
<cevans> mike__: Oh, just do "sh <filename>"
<lavigj> anyone handy with kernel modules around tonight?
<mike__> of cool
<SpinalTapp> good call. i'll try that, and hopefully i'll be back on in thirty minutes or so from Ubuntu
<SpinalTapp> thanks all
<fsc> helio7, check your Xfree84-4 or xorg.conf file first
<cevans> mike__: The .bin files for the JRE are really just shell scripts. I don't know why they have that extension.
<fsc> helio7, basically it comes down to doing a little research about your video cards, what linux drivers are available, and adjusting your X config file approprietly
<mike__> so do you think it would be a good idea to just intstall all of the packages from my cd after install ubuntu?
<zenrox> mike__,  do you want them all installed
<cevans> mike__: Probably not.
<cevans> mike__: You probably don't need them all.
<mike__> i dont know, i just go to install things that i want and im always running into errors saying install this or that
<helio7> fsc: Ok i'm familiar with that... what's your first suggestion as to the part... ?
<helio7> the /var/log/XFree86.0.log file says "no devices detected" if these are donated machines (I'm an elementary school teacher) How can I find out what video cards I have?
<cevans> helio7: lspci?
<mike__> sorry, if you couldnt tell, im new to the linux world
<cowbud> anyone explain to me the advantage of using a sound server e.g. polyaudio or esd? I can already play multiple sounds simultaneously
<lavigj> man this sucks... I just can't get wireless working...
<cevans> mike__: Well, there are probably packages that are useless to you on the CD. And there are probably packages that you will want that won't be on the CD.
<helio7> thanks cevans; it's a VGA compatible ATI Tech Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c) I guess I'll go google that... any other terms I should include in my google search?
<cevans> helio7: wait a second, I think I remember that.
<helio7> weirdest thing about it is that it was working fine and then boom one day i'm gnomeless
<cevans> helio7: Try "ati" as the driver.
<mike__> so once ive unpacked the JRE file, how do i install it
<osmel> what is an equivalent software for Partition Magic? with a GUI?
<mike__> or did it install when i opened it?
<osmel> gtksomething?
<cevans> mike__: I don't remember. The jre package isn't very intuitive.
<tritium> heh, I just installed MSN messenger beta7 under wine
<helio7> Ok cevans trying that now thanks.
<cevans> mike__: You might want to look for a .deb for JRE or something.
<helio7> Tritium: you think Wine is stable enough to run Educational software in a school environment?
<raydoo> hi
<SpinalTapp> bah my nero is all F'ed up. is there a way to burn a bootable ISO file using just windows?
<tritium> helio7, perhaps.  Especially if you use the newer wine from winehq.com and winetools
<zenrox> mike__,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for instructions for installing java
<osmel> SpinalTapp, NO
<SpinalTapp> damn
<raydoo> anyone here who could help me with my cisco wlan card ?
<helio7> tritium it emulates Win98 or Xp?
<mike__> cool
<tritium> helio7, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<cevans> tritium: Is that wine more recent than the one in hoary?
<SpinalTapp> i suppose I need to find a good cd burning prog. for free. any suggestions?
<tritium> cevans, yes
<dud> k3b is the superiour one
<tritium> cevans, helio7 setup the repos, then install wine and winetools.  Then, run winetools to setup wine.
<dud> but it is kde based, not gnome...
<cevans> SpinalTapp: Hmm... I usually use cdrecord on windows, but it is command-line based.
<tritium> helio7, are you the 2nd-grade teacher that's been in here before?
<helio7> oh, another random question; do people think I should enable the universal repositories on school workstations?
<SpinalTapp> hmm.... is it that difficult?
<helio7> tritium yes
<tritium> helio7, cool.  Hi again.
<cevans> SpinalTapp: No, I think there are others. One minute.
<helio7> hiyas tritium yeah i shortened my nick a bit for ease of addressing me
<tritium> helio7, a lot more software is available in universe and multiverse
<cevans> dud: I think SpinalTapp is looking for a windows cd burning prog to burn the Ubuntu cd.
<dud> in my experience from windows, the good free programs have spyware which makes them the worst of all, and the ones who doesnt have spyware really sucks
<dud> cevans, yeah, i didnt read up
<tritium> helio7, cool :)
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help with my nvidia setup
<BrianAnthony> uhhh
<tritium> shadeofgrey, how so?
<cevans> SpinalTapp: Well, cdrecord works really well.
<BrianAnthony> brian@ALFRED:~ $ gcc cellphone.cpp -o cellphone
<BrianAnthony> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<BrianAnthony> what is cclplus?
<helio7> SpinalTapp you running Windows XP? does'nt that have a built in CD-burn function? Otherwise does Nero have a free-trial version?
<tritium> BrianAnthony, did you install build-essential before you tried compiling?
<subterrific> BrianAnthony: the c++ compiler
<SpinalTapp> Nero trial=expired
<cevans> SpinalTapp: Hmm - is there an option to burn the ISO when you right click on it?
<shadeofgrey> okay - the nvidia logo pops up on system startup now but theres no nvidia subset in the configuration area like theres supposed to be
<SpinalTapp> and yeah, i copied the .iso file from my folder to a cd, but i'm told that could be the reason it's not working
<cevans> SpinalTapp: I mean like a "Burn ISO" option or something.
<tritium> shadeofgrey, configuration area of what?
<SpinalTapp> nope
<shadeofgrey> can i edit the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file while X is running?
<YankDownUnder> Anyone have issues trying to install XFce on 5.0.4?
<poningru> spinaltapp: UNT?
<SpinalTapp> yep
<poningru> univ of ?
<SpinalTapp> univ of north texasd
<SpinalTapp> *texas
<tritium> shadeofgrey, yes, but it won't take effect until after you restart it
<httpdss> shadeofgrey: yes ...
<cevans> Err, http://www.debian.org/CD/faq/ has a list of free windows CD burning programs.
<YankDownUnder> Ain't UNT close to Wolfe City?
<httpdss> shadeofgrey: ctrl + alt + backspace to restart
<helio7> CEVANS you rock; I can't believe that I salvaged one out of the 4 X-less Ubuntu machines using "ati" in XFree86.conf using an edit as simple as changing device driver to "ati" lmao
<helio7> 1 down 3 more to go!
<shadeofgrey> okay i can see the conf file but its read only
<httpdss> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cevans> helio7: I have a ATI Rage in my server. Most ATI cards will work with the 'ati' driver. I am not sure why Ubuntu didn't set this in the first place, though.
<zenrox> or sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<httpdss> or vi ...
<tritium> zenrox, pico is a symlink to nano
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> didnot know that
<shadeofgrey> okay lemme ask this
<dakam> Hello all No problem just here to hang out :)
<helio7> cevans i'm baffled as to why it worked for a while and then spontaneously failed... Maybe a video card patch update I tried overwrote the conf file with less appropriate settings
<dakam> well... i have a problem really
<dakam> how do i view games that ive downloaded in the repository
<shadeofgrey> once i shutdown X and login in a regular text way, how do i edit the conf file? whats a txt only editor that will let me edit it if i login as root
<tritium> nano
<cg0def> how can I get Rhythmbox to play online radios?
<mike__> woo hoo
<zenrox> shadeofgrey, sudo nano
<dakam> cg0def
<shadeofgrey> okay
<tritium> shadeofgrey, what's wrong with your config file?
<httpdss> apt-get install rhythmbox
<helio7> dakam did you use synaptic to download them?
<dakam> cg0def: go to your repositorys and enable multiverse
<cevans> helio7: Ubuntu might have some strange way of autodetecting, like having X do it every time or something. It is probably better on old machines to check the X config and set the drivers properly.
<cg0def> dakam: ok I'll do that
<cg0def> dakam: thx
<helio7> dakam you can do a search for "games" in synaptic (select names and descriptions) and see what you have already downloaded, as well as the path to each installed game
<dakam> Ok
<dakam> Wait Helio
<ebone> guys ... vi disappeared
<cevans> ebone: ?
<cevans> ebone: Did it get removed?
<ebone> i had vi, now it's gone ...
<ebone> maybe it did. i just installed kde.
<mike__> sweet
<dud> did you try find / -name vi?
<ebone> yeah. found it.  i guess my PATH changed is all.
<ebone> :)
<dud> heh ;)
<ebone> actually, they are dead links.
<sgteich> How do I get my desktop resolution to 1600X1200? I've added that to my XF86Config-4 file, restarted gnome.  Have I missed anything?
<ebone> dead links to /etc/alternatives/vi directory.
<helio7> Hey I've googled this but am still confused: where is the file that determines what DEsktop managers you can choose when you log in?  I've dl'ed several, but only have gnome as an option
<ebone> sgteich: the first resolution listed in the XF file for the color depth you are using is the one that comes up by default.
<SpinalTapp> rebooting..
<shorty114> anyone know when GIMP will be updated to 2.2?
<ebone> sgteich: you can always do Ctrl+Alt+ (+ or -) to change the resolution too.
<cg0def> do the ati drivers install the same way on ubuntu the same way they do on debian?
<dud> shorty114, gimp has been 2.2 for a looong time on hoary
<mike__> anyone here used dslinux?
<shorty114> dud: how about warty?
<helio7> mike_ i've tried the livecd
<sgteich> ebone: I've tried that - is there a way to see what resolution and color depth I'm running at from the command line?
<dud> on a side not... i've been using gimp since it was about 1.5... and 2.2 is the without doubt best version
<dud> shorty114, everything is ancient in warty hehe
<shorty114> hmm
<dud> its frozen many months ago ;)
<mike__> i was thinking of putting the live cd on my mp3 player so i can have it where ever i go
<shorty114> crap.
<shorty114> when's hoary gonna be released?
<dud> i'd venture to say that 2.2 compared to 2.0... 2.2 is about 25% better
<helio7> is there way to schedule synaptic to DL all updates periodically?
<mike__> but im not sure if it would work
<dud> look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule shorty114
<shorty114> dud: k...so if i'm using warty, i have to compile it myself?
<dud> helio7, write a line in your crontab to get apt-get do it
<cevans> helio7: has anyone answered your desktop environment question yet?
<mike__> anyone have ideas?
<dud> shorty114, unless there's a back port... but hoary is very stable now you know...
<ebone> i seriously don't have a vi guys.
<shorty114> dud: i'm waiting for the shipments of cds :)
<ebone> vi got wacked somehow.
<helio7> cevans: no desktop environment question stands: where can I add fluxbox/blackbox to my bootup options? (=
<tritium> helio7, update manager should DL update periodically
<dud> shorty114, shipments of warty right?
<shorty114> dud: the CD's for hoary
<dud> they're shipping those now?
<helio7> tritium update manager? what/where's that?
<shorty114> they're switching over to it @ end of feb
<shorty114> so i'll wait until then >.<
<dud> i dont know, but my cds took like 2 months to arrive heh
<cevans> helio7: I usually just modify .xsession in my home directory and then startup with startx or select the xsession option in GDM.
<dud> you're lucky to have them before summer :P
<shorty114> dud: mine came in 2 weeks
<dud> perhaps its not that many orders now
<tritium> helio7, Hoary main
<shorty114> dud: i got mine like 3 months ago
<dud> hmm, k
<cevans> helio7: I think you can add scripts to /etc/gdm/Sessions as well.
<mike__> dsl doesnt come with a gcc?
<helio7> cevans when you say startup with startx you mean you ask it to bootup without GUI and then you can load startx manually? GDM is what again?
<bob2> mike__: ubuntu doesn't install it by default, if that's what you mean
<shorty114> dud: where are you?
<shorty114> i'm in seattle
<cevans> helio7: GDM is the login manager. Actually adding file to /etc/gdm/Sessions is probably a better idea.
<mike__> i know, i found that out
<dud> shorty114, oh... I'm in Norway
<shorty114> dud: that'll explain it :)
<dud> heh >_<
<dud> norway isnt caveman country you know
<cevans> helio7: And in GDM you can select the xsession option to have it use .xsession.
<shorty114> dud: from the people i've talked to, the ppl in the US got their cd's first
<shorty114> but it's farther
<shorty114> *further
<dud> true hehe
<mike__> <bob2> i know, i was just thinking of putting DSLinux on my 20g mp3 player to take with me
<dud> perhaps the mail gets stuck in all the snow
<shorty114> heh
<shorty114> no snow in SEA to get stuck in ;)
<helio7> cevans ok thanks working on it now (=
<dud> I've seen snow in seattle in movies I think
<dud> too embarrsed, as a man, to say which movie it was ;/
<shorty114> rofl
<ebone> jesus ... even --reinstall doesn't bring it back.
<shorty114> we get maybe about half a CM of frosty snow-like white powder when it's really cold
<daniels> ebone: if what you lost is under /etc, try --force-confmiss
<shorty114> (right about this time)
<helio7> cevans in Login screen setup on the "XDMCP" tab enable XDMCP?
<dud> ok... we get 1.5M of snow ;\
<cevans> helio7: no
<shorty114> dud: lol
<helio7> oh lol ok
<dud> its fun for the kids heh
<ebone> daniels: which command do i use that switch with ?
<mike__> will the bios allow booting from usb?
<cevans> helio7: When you login, you should be able to press "Sessions" or something and Xsession should be an option there.
<helio7> after I add it to the .xsession conf file right?
<cevans> helio7: xdmcp is some strange network system.
<helio7> lol =P
<cevans> helio7: Yes. You add the command to run the desktop environment to .xsession, and then you select Xsession as your session in GDM.
<cevans> mike__: Some BIOS's will.
<daniels> ebone: dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename*.deb
<lavigj> any ideas why i keep getting "network unreachable" for my wireless connection?
<ebone> thanks
<cevans> lavigj: What are you using to set it up?
<mike__> it might still be smart to keep a boot floppy with me though
<lavigj> cevans: /etc/network/interfaces
<lavigj> cevans: I have a connecttion, and iwconfig shows everything being correct
<lavigj> the card is also showing activity... I just can't ping or do anything else related
<cevans> lavigj: Hmmm, are you using dhcp?
<lavigj> cevans: yes, I am also getting an IP ok
<lavigj> cevans: the router is showing the same IP assigned to the wireless cards MAC address as well
<cevans> lavigj: Do you have another network interface up? It might be a routing problem.
<lavigj> cevans: shouldn't be.. but let me make sure
<Ex-Cyber> how can I interrogate a SMART-enabled drive to get more detailed information than the "SMART status Bad" error that my BIOS throws at startup?
<lavigj> cevans: I will down all eth interfaces and then restart ath0
<cevans> lavigj: Good idea.
<lavigj> cevans: it would have been a better idea if it had worked :)
<ebone> where do i change the resolution KDE uses ?
<lavigj> cevans: brb
<cevans> Ex-Cyber: smartmontools?
<png> after dist-upgrading system. esound didnt work
<Ex-Cyber> cevans: d'oh, missed that in the list, thanks
<tritium> png, many people are experiencing trouble with polypaudio, which replaced esound with your latest dist-upgrade
<lavigj> cevans: this is really confusing... I just can't figure out why it is not working
<Torakiky> hi
<png> tritium, what d u prefer? i want my sound back
<ebone> god damn, it's as if KDE is ignoring my XF86 file.
<tritium> png, well, I think polypaudio is technically better, but still a bit buggy
<cevans> lavigj: route doesn't show any other interfaces?
<Torakiky> does someone know how to remove the ipv6 module?
<thenuke> why there is this guide for how to install xfce to ubuntu (http://www.tuxme.com/node/358)  when you can simply apt-get it :)
<tritium> Torakiky, blacklist it
<tritium> and modprobe -r ipv6 in the mean time
<thenuke> in that guide you are told to install some libraries and whatever, and then install and use somekind of xfce -installer to install it finally :)
<Torakiky> tritium:  I'm quite newbie on linux..I don't know how to do..
<lavigj> cevans: umm... route doesn't show anything....
<Torakiky> blacklisting I mean..
<cevans> Torakiky: add the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<Torakiky> cevans:  ok thank you
<cevans> lavigj: Not even for ath0?
<tritium> cevans, that's right
<tritium> Torakiky, see cevans' reply
<lavigj> cevans: nothing...
<Ronan151> does anyone know of a good anti-virus for linux?
<tritium> Torakiky, and for now, run this: "sudo modprobe -r ipv6"
<cevans> Ronan151: Why do you need one?
<Ronan151> i dont know
<Ronan151> just thought i would add one to my arsonal
<cevans> lavigj: Maybe /etc/network/interfaces didn't set up the gateway right?
<dash> hiya! has anyone here used Xen with ubuntu?
<GammaRay> Ronan151: find a good virus first
<Ronan151> good point
<lavigj> cevans: hmm... it could be, but shouldn't DHCP take care fo that?
<dash> i'm trying to figure out if it's possible to get the ubuntu kernel patches to work with it.
<cevans> lavigj: Well, if route doesn't show anything, I don't think it is set up right.
<cevans> lavigj: But dhcp should set that up, yes.
<lavigj> cevans: ok, any recommendations on how to take care of that? :)
<cevans> lavigj: Have you tried just running dhcp by itself without using /etc/network/interfaces?
<lavigj> cevans: no, how might I go about that?
<cevans> lavigj: "dhclient ath0"
<thenuke> WHOA, apt-getting firefox will take 77megs from hd =)
<GammaRay> frasnkly there are so many different distros and setups I doubt there would ever be a wide spread virus; everyone even runs different versions of the kernel.
<Torakiky> mmm
<lavigj> cevans: thanks, I will try
<Torakiky> it gives me an error
<Torakiky> tells me ipv6 is in use..
<Torakiky> even if I disconnected
<Ronan151>  error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed
<Ronan151> is that packaged with ubuntu
<lavigj> cevans: still nothing in route... and based on what that did, I think that /etc/network/interfaces is handling DHCP ok
<GammaRay> Ronan151: sure
<cevans> Torakiky: You probably need to reboot. I think it is difficult to remove ipv6.
<lavigj> cevans: based on another ubuntu machine I have, route should have stuff in it, so I think that's probably it.
<Torakiky> I want to remove it..
<cevans> lavigj: I am not sure then. It am nearly certain it is a route problem though. I have stuff in mine.
<sgteich> Is there a way to see what resolution and color depth X is running at from a terminal command line?
<Torakiky> internet browsers go very very slow
<cevans> Torakiky: I mean, it is difficult to remove without blacklisting and restarting.
<cevans> Torakiky: It causes browsers to go slowly?
<lavigj> cevans: I have heard this before... that it could cause browsers to work more slowly. don't remember who or where, but I have heard it
<Ex-Cyber> is Array 5 out, or is the array-5 directory a snapshot or somesuch?
<Torakiky> I think yes
<Ronan151> anyone here use wine?
<lavigj> cevans: I may just do another ubuntu install on this laptop... I can back everything up pretty easy.
<cevans> Hmmm... I know I am not using ipv6, and lsmod shows it being used heavily.
<Mr_Milenko> hey, does anyone know.. this might sound retarded.. but i cant get GNOME's splash screen too change :-/
<cevans> lavigj: That would probably help, though it might be a driver issue.
<Mr_Milenko> anyone know how to change it from the Ubuntu logo?
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, that's in the FAQ, I believe
<Mr_Milenko> i read a few things i found in google but that didnt work lol
<Torakiky> cevans: I think yes
<adoyretsamon> wow.. forgot how "clean" fvwm is
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, if not, it's in the wiki
<lavigj> cevans: yeah.... I dunno. I know that the drivers from when I first installed worked. I may try to get it working, and then hold the drivers at that version
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/OldFrequentlyAskedQuestions/
<cevans> Torakiky: Hmm... thanks - I will try removing that.
<pagefault> Mr_Milenko, update-alternatives --config desktop-splash
<Mr_Milenko> erm..
<Mr_Milenko> No alternatives for desktop-splash.
<pagefault> weird
<Mr_Milenko> im a newbie man.. gotta be clearer.. sorry :(
<pagefault> are you using warty or hoary?
<Mr_Milenko> warty
<pagefault> hrm
<pagefault> not sure then
<Mr_Milenko> so far i love this distro.. but im a general linux newbie
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<cevans> Mr_Milenko: start a terminal, and then type that command in.
<Mr_Milenko> i did
<Mr_Milenko> as root or as myself?
<aroman> in hoary, why is there a splash option on the kernel command line in grub? there are no bootsplash packages
<tritium> aroman, there's a grub splashimage package
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, I sent you a link
<Mr_Milenko> oh ok
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> didnt see it
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#splashscreenimage
<lavigj> cevans: thanks a lot for all your help... seriously
<Mr_Milenko> thankyou
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, that may be out-dated.  If it is, let us know
<cevans> lavigj: No problem.
<lavigj> cevans: I plugged in to a cable connection and I am backing up files now. you helped me figure out that this was more than i wanted to deal with right now :)
<Mr_Milenko> aaah.. i see now..
<lavigj> peace ya'll, I am off to do other things wile files backup
<Mr_Milenko> thats what i was doing but i was only doing it for root.. and root has no session
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Mr_Milenko> didnt know i could run that from a regular user...
<Ainvar> evening all
<Mr_Milenko> nwo toos ee if it works
<Ainvar> man I am digging ubuntu so much
<dash> it is diggable
<Ainvar> I made my linux box at work ubuntu
<Ainvar> both of them actually
<Ainvar> one was running suse 9.2 and the other fedora core 3
<Ainvar> now I have one running warty and the hoary
<cevans> Ainvar: Yes, ubuntu is quite nice. I switched over from running Debian unstable/experimental, and I still get very recent GNOME packages..
<dash> yes
<dash> if i could get the ubuntu kernel patches to a xen kernel, i would have no problems at all :)
<cevans> dash: Hmm... what do you mean - you are trying to run xen in ubuntu, or ubuntu in xen?
<dash> cevans: yes
<helio7> cevans: I don't have a file called .xsession in my /home directory!
<dash> cevans: not sure what "xen in ubuntu" means
<Ainvar> what is xen?
<cevans> helio7: Did you create that?
<dash> cevans: i'm not picky about what i run in domU but i would like my dom0 to run ubuntu
<helio7> cevans: I need to create one?
<dash> Ainvar: hypervisor thingy
<PapaPitufo> Cube-ness? as in pyCube?
<tritium> I'm getting "Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion" when using xfig.  I think I need iso-8859-1 locale to fix that.
<cevans> helio7: Yes, create a file called .xsession in your home directory, and put the command you need to start the desktop environment in there.
<dash> dang, people still use xfig? :)
<helio7> cevans: ahhh ty
<cevans> dash: Oops, I was confused about what xen was.
<tritium> dash, yes, for figures in conference and journal papers using LaTeX
<helio7> relogging
<cevans> dash: xfig is a great program.
<cevans> dash: Though metapost works well too.
<dash> cevans: well except for the athena widgets
<tritium> I've not come across an xfig replacement that can use the Special flag for text so that LaTeX can be run on that text.
<dash> doesn't inkscape do eps yet? :)
<tritium> eps, but not LaTeX text
<dash> tritium: well ok, i've never needed that, that's a good point
<PapaPitufo> Who can give me a hint here? Ubuntu has squibbled up things to that my first partition is hda2, and the start of the extended partition is hda1? ?? Anybody seen this before?
<tritium> dash, :)
<dash> PapaPitufo: i did that once! it was awesome!
<PapaPitufo> I can't access hda2 at all
<PapaPitufo> dash: how dya fix it?
<tritium> So what's the argument against enabling that locale in Hoary?
<dash> PapaPitufo: oh. i didn't
<dash> PapaPitufo: i never had problems accessing any of the partitions though
<Ainvar> ok I searched on this but did not find anything with my search strings
<Ainvar> in gnome 2.8 in warty
<dash> PapaPitufo: i use lvm these days *shrug*
<PapaPitufo> dash: when logging from a boot disk, my hda2 partition (fat32) gives me an abort retry fail
<Ainvar> the taskbar at the bottom actually filled up with my windows and shrunk them as needed
<PapaPitufo> dash: lvm?
<Ainvar> now all the tasks are like really compact small showing just the icon a d a few letters
<Ainvar> anyway to fix this
<dash> PapaPitufo: yes! it is way better than partitioning
<PapaPitufo> dash: never heard of it. Will it help me get my hda2 (1?) back?
<dash> PapaPitufo: well yeah once you've gotten this far, it's tricky
<dash> PapaPitufo: what tools were you using for editing your disk?
<PapaPitufo> dash: I had the partitions already setup since ages ago. It's just after deciding to install Ubuntu that things got messy
<oz_> hiya all - does anyone know of issues with nautilius opening a location eg: applications:///
<cevans> dash: For Xen, why can't you just use a stock kernel?
<PapaPitufo> dash: this is the output from lvmdiskscan: http://www.pastebin.com/243597
<dash> cevans: because the way xen works requires a non-stock kernel
<Airforcepunk04> are the cds live cd (run off cdrom)
<dash> Airforcepunk04: there is a live cd, and an install cd
<cevans> dash: Err, I mean with the stock kernel for xen, and nothing ubuntu specific.
<dash> cevans: Oh
<dash> cevans: well i would like it to support my wifi card, for one thing
<SpinalTapp> grrrrr
<dash> cevans: but yeah, maybe i oughta start there... hm
<SpinalTapp> after all this time, i still haven't managed to figure out how to burn a freakin ISO cd that will boot.
<SpinalTapp> i've gotten it to boot up from the disc, but never to the Ubuntu live ISO... i keep screwing it up
<PapaPitufo> dash: I know hda1 is physically *after* hda2
<dash> yeah
<dash> which is handy for booting windows
<SpinalTapp> i downloaded CDBurnerXP Pro 3
<PapaPitufo> dash: come again? was that to me?
<ray2004airforce> what is the best cdburner software to use to burn live cd's
<tritium> I'm not too familiar with locales.  Is there any negative effect of re-enabling iso-8859-1?
<Ainvar> in linux or winblows?
<cevans> SpinalTapp: And it won't burn the ISO?
<dash> PapaPitufo: yeah. i wound up in that situation once, trying to get stuff moved around on disk to support dual boot to windows
<PapaPitufo> ray2004airforce, cdrecord
<PapaPitufo> dash: yes! that's where I'm at
<dash> tritium: it'll sap and impurify your bodily essences, probably
<dash> tritium: but other than that, i bet it is ok
<ray2004airforce> Papapitufo cdrecord is a software program
<tritium> dash, but it's not only possible, it's essential
<SpinalTapp> cevas: it has like 2 or 3 different ways to burn an ISO, i can't seem to get the right one
<PapaPitufo> dash: I installed windows first, as often suggested
<cevans> SpinalTapp: What are the options?
<PapaPitufo> dash: and later I installed Ubuntu
* dash nods
<ray2004airforce> i have roxio easy creator 5 will that work for LIVE CD"S
<ray2004airforce> download than burn
<PapaPitufo> dash: do you think this situation is an Ubuntu misconfiguration, or do you think stuff in the disk has been physically meshed up?
<DonL> Yes. I have Roxio here too. Couldn't get nero to work properly
<dash> PapaPitufo: well, what's happening exactly? you can't boot windows?
* tritium passes dash some flouridated water
<dash> tritium: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PapaPitufo> ray2004airforce, yes EasyCD should let you burn livecds. they're normal isos
<dash> tritium: wait. is that water with flour in it?
<PapaPitufo> dash: windows partition is inexistent to any tools!
<dash> tritium: mmmmm paste. it reminds me of my childhood.
<tritium> dash, flouride, to sap and impurify your bodily essences :)
<PapaPitufo> dash: fdisk, mount, and qtparted see /hda2, but mounting it gets me nothing
<DonL> I go to "file", and then "make a cd" I think that's what it says
<dash> PapaPitufo: how are you trying to mount it?
<PapaPitufo> dash: rebooting with a DOS diskette shows C: as non-existen (abort retry fail)
<PapaPitufo> dash: so I guess I can't even fdisk mbr the thing
<cevans> ISO Burning in Windows seems to be a big problem.
<PapaPitufo> dash: with normal mount, or through fstab
<Ainvar> nero works perfect for me
<dash> PapaPitufo: Hmmm
<w8driver> k3b!!!
<dash> PapaPitufo: and grub won't boot it?
<Ainvar> have not tried to burn a cd in linux
<DonL> I must say, I made a bunch of coasters learning how
<PapaPitufo> grub boots ubuntu
<dash> PapaPitufo: well yes
<tritium> jdub, are there any serious negative effects of re-enabling iso-8859-1 locale?
<PapaPitufo> dash: wait. I haven't tried booting windows xp from grub
<dash> PapaPitufo: i bet it is worth trying
<PapaPitufo> dash: will you be here? I'll go try out
<jdub> tritium: everyone will laugh at you :|
<dash> PapaPitufo: sure.
<jdub> :-)
<dash> PapaPitufo: do you know how?
<jdub> tritium: why do you want to?
<PapaPitufo> dash: any other suggestions to try, since I'm leaving?
<tritium> jdub, I get errors using xfig with it
<dash> hi jdub!
<jdub> tritium: that's a bug!
<PapaPitufo> dash: it's in the menu
<jdub> tritium: that should be fixed :)
<jdub> morning all
<tritium> jdub, okay...
<dash> PapaPitufo: ah. well, that is the first thing i would try
<PapaPitufo> ok bbl
<tritium> are bugs in universe packages reportable?
* tritium goes to bugzilla to find out
<Torakiky^> does anybody has problem with slowed browser?
<tritium> Torakiky^, I do seem to recall some review of ubuntu where the reviewer disabled ipv6 for that reason
<Torakiky^> i blacklisted ipv6 module
<Torakiky^> but nothing has changed
<tritium> Torakiky^, did it not help?
<DonL> I disabled it in mine
<LinuxJones> Torakiky^, google for speed up mozilla browser
<DonL> Works fast now
<SpinalTapp> i'm gonna try something real quick
<tritium> DonL, what did you do?
<SpinalTapp> brb
<Torakiky^> DonL:  same question :P
<DonL> ....have to remember...
<al3x> everybody, iam searching for java developer program any body help me..??
<DonL> in address bar, type "about:config"
<DonL> ...then find where it tells you to turn off ipv6
<tritium> DonL, so you only disabled in firefox, not system-wide?
<DonL> Double click and it will change the option
<DonL> Yes. Just in Firefox
<Torakiky^> well but wich option should I "turn off"
<Torakiky^> ?
<Torakiky^> and how?
<DonL> network.dns.disableIPv6     This is the value to change
<LinuxJones> Torakiky^, >> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts
<I_AM_CHRIST> hello everyone
<Torakiky^> DonL: thanks
<DonL> NP
<Torakiky^> LinuxJones:  what's that?
<LinuxJones> Torakiky^, some other stuff to speed up mozilla
<I_AM_CHRIST> Linux is great
<I_AM_CHRIST> I have decried it so
<tritium> Torakiky^, I know there's a system-wide way to do it, involving setting an alias in /etc/modprobe.d
<tritium> I just can't recall right now where I saw that.
<DonL> tritium, me too. I read it somewhere
<Torakiky^> I tried modprobe -r ipv6
<Torakiky^> but it didn't work
<tritium> DonL, wasn't it an OSNews review?
* tritium is checking distrowatch, but hasn't found it yet...
<DonL> Could have been, tritium. Not sure
<Torakiky^> DonL:  when disabled they change from normal to grasset?
<hikaru79> How can I manually add items to the "Applications" menu in GNOME?
<DonL> Torakiky^,  not sure. Sorry
<LinuxJones> tritium, you have to edit the aliases file
<I_AM_CHRIST> right click, configure
<anthonws> hello!
<I_AM_CHRIST> Hello child
<Torakiky^> it seems to be better
<anthonws> i have a question to make, can someone help me please?
<I_AM_CHRIST> I can help anyone child
<anthonws> nice
<I_AM_CHRIST> what do you need?
<anthonws> i have installed hoary from cd
<anthonws> it has reognized the majority of my laptop hardware
<anthonws> *recognized
<DonL> Here is where I found the speed up. It may not be a popular site though. http://ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<anthonws> including my wireless card, wich during install question me about being the default card or not
<I_AM_CHRIST> ok
<anthonws> but after the system installed i can only see the eth0 (the default)
<tritium> DonL, LinuxJones, Torakiky: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9650, under the "Tweaking" section
<anthonws> i tried ifconfig ath0 up
<thenuke> forums and the FAQ section has some 'firefox breathing fire' thread, it has more speedup  tips
<osmel> dash???
<osmel> damn he left
<anthonws> i checked the hardware manager and there is an entry for the card but, no pci string
<tritium> osmel, dash is very fast
<osmel> ok any partitioning gurus here?
<osmel> tritium, meaning he just stops by and quickly leaves?
<tritium> osmel, I'm just joking ;)
<thenuke> ARGH. my screen goes into some kind powersave mode when I try startx X-I
<osmel> yeah sorry im not in the mood for jokes, i got a problem here
<thenuke> any ideas :)
<mlambie> I have a wireless card in my IBM thinkpad that uses the madwifi driver. When i resume from suspend, the wireless netowrk will not associate anymore. kismet shows that it can *see* the network but it won't reconnect. where should i be checking?
<osmel> thenuke, perhaps you got x going at an unsupported resolution
<Torakiky> tritium, DonL , LinuxJones : http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts it works
<Torakiky> follow instructions
<LinuxJones> Torakiky, :)
<DonL> Torakiky, I'll check that
<Torakiky> :P
<tritium> Torakiky, did you see the URL I sent you above?
<osmel> brb
<avdd> What's the kernel package in U?
<DonL> Torakiky, Yes!! I did that. And I did notice a difference!
<Torakiky> yes tritium I saw those url
<tritium> avdd, linux-image-*
<avdd> tritium: thanks
<anthonws> wifi problem! card appears at he device manager but cant bring it up (ex: ifconfig ath0 up)... cant find the pci.string. please help me
<Torakiky> now I have to solve another problem..
<thenuke> osmel: dpkg-reconfigure x did the right kind of magic :)  I think my monitor or graphics adapter does not support 1024x768 X-I
<helio7> has anyone succeeded in loading a quicktime plugin into firefox?
<Torakiky> hey guys, are you all from UK?
<anthonws> no... i'm from portugal
<LinuxJones> Torakiky, << Canada
<hikaru79> How can I manually add items to the "Applications" menu in GNOME?
<nmy> ls
<nmy> hehe
<nmy> wrong term
<Ainvar> Atl GA usa here
<pagefault> canada here
<tritium> Torakiky, no
<DonL> Canada here as well
<GammaRay> hikaru79: in nautilus.. control-l and enter applications:///
<cevans> Did SpinalTapp ever get the iso working?
<tritium> cevans, I don't think so.  Poor guy.
<stuNNed> tritium: hi
<cevans> tritium: It is a problem. There isn't really any good program for burning linux CD's on Windows.
<tritium> stuNNed, hello there
<stuNNed> cevans: it's just an iso, geez :\
<tritium> cevans, really?  I haven't used windows in a long time
<DonL> Me too tritium
<Torakiky> cevans: I burned it with alchool 120%
<cevans> tritium, stuNNed: I mean, free.
<Torakiky> and it works fine
<tritium> DonL, nice :)
<helio7> cevans: I edited .xsessions and can get to fluxbox and gnome via the chooser, for some reason blackbox isn't listed but shows up as the "default session" and then if I exit out of blackbox/ gnome loads!
<dc17> Anyone know if reiserfs or ext3 recommended for hoary on a laptop?
<cevans> helio7: gdm is a bit bizarre in it's sessions.
<cevans> dc17: I use reiserfs
<tritium> dc17, ext3 is more often recommended
<cevans> I mean its
<anthonws> dc17: im also using reiserfs in my laptop
<Ainvar> cevans, for windows there is an awesome burning program for linux cds
* tritium used reiserfs on his old laptop hard drive, which is now trashed
<Ainvar> it is nero
<Torakiky> someone can tell me a good cd burner for gnome?
<Ainvar> never made a coaster with it
<tritium> Torakiky, graveman
<helio7> am I correct in understanding that no quictime plugin support for firefox on linux exists?
<tritium> but it's only in Hoary
<cevans> dc17: reiserfs is faster, ext3 is probably more reliable.
<Ainvar> and use it all the time to burn new isos when I want to use a new version or flavor of linux
<Torakiky> I'm running hoary on my pc
<dc17> tritium: ext3 recommended for battery life?
<Ainvar> does dvd images really good also
<DonL> I have no probs with QT, helio7
<tritium> dc17, not sure about that.
<dc17> cevans: my SuSE partition has reiser and it's slooow, but that's probably KDE's fault
<cevans> helio7: not really, but you could use mplayer.
<anthonws> wifi problem.... please... can see card in dev. manager but cant bring up the card (rx: ifcongfig ath0 up). no pci.string found...
<helio7> sometimes DLing a movie isn't an option, and they want you to watch it embedded
<DonL> true
<tritium> anthonws, sorry, don't know about that one.  Is it a removable card?
<DonL> I only have major problems with wmv files
<cevans> helio7:  I think there is a mplayer plugin for firefox, which might work if you have the windows codecs installed.
<tritium> mlambie, is your card removable?
<cevans> Ainvar: Nero isn't free, is it? I would like something to recommend to people who come here and ask about what to use. I don't use windows myself.
<DonL> Somehow, and I don't know what happened, I think a kernel update screwed up my mplayer. So I reinstalled with Xine and Totem which are the Ubuntu defaults, and am now trying to make that work
<anthonws> tritium: no its internal. during the install it even asked me if i wanted as default network card...
<tritium> anthonws, oh.
<tritium> anthonws, what kind of card?
<anthonws> tritium: a atheros
<tritium> Does that require ndiswrapper?
<ells> tritium: I got a question for you
<tritium> ells, ok
<ells> I tried reviving my old desktop
<anthonws> tritium: i think not
<tritium> anthonws, I'm not sure what to suggest
<ells> tritium: when I hooked up my hard drive to the ribbon, it would not boot, when I unhooked the drive and started it, it went to try to find the drive. of course it didnt, but I was wondering if you know why
<cevans> anthonws: Do you have the exact error message?
<anthonws> tritium: ok. i'm going to check the ndiswrapper
<pagefault> atheros should be supported in the restricted modules package
<ells> tritium: or if you have an idea
<anthonws> cevans: no error message.. ex: ifconfig ath0 up andit tells me no device found
<hikaru79> I've just done 'apt-get install viewcvs viewcvs-queries' and the installation was succesful as far as I know. What directory do I move to /var/www/ so that I can access it through my Apache2 webserver?
<tritium> pagefault, is right, I think.  apt-cache search atheros does return the l-r-m packages
<tritium> ells, did you hook the drive up correctly?
<pagefault> I don't have an atheros card but I saw support for them in that package when I was looking at it in synaptic
<pagefault> madwifi
<cevans> anthonws: probably the driver then.
<anthonws> hum
<anthonws> ok
<ells> tritium: honestly, I think so
<anthonws> thanks
<LinuxJones> night all :)
<anthonws> gona try on of them
<tritium> good catch pagefault.  anthonws did you catch that?
<ells> just to check, I left off everything but the drive
<aroman> anyone installed beagle on hoary?
<anthonws> tritium: probably no.
<cevans> aroman: I did, but the cvs dbus messed up other things.
<tritium> anthonws, pagefault noticed that atheros module is in linux-restricted-modules
<tritium> anthonws, install the one that matches your kernel version exactly
<aroman> cevans, hmm yeah I was wondering cuz beagle wants dbus-0.23.1 but hoary has 0.23... :(
<ells> tritium: could there be something wrong with the board. It just is crazy that the board will boot with nothing hooked up, but wont when the drives are hooked to the ribbons
<cevans> aroman: If I recall, Hal wouldn't work, which broke update-manager, and dbus-ruby wouldn't work either.
<DonL> I must be off now folks. Nice chatting to all!
<regeya> whoa!  apt-cache show textedit
<Torakiky> good night all
<NetwrkMonkey> mmm i love synaptic
<NetwrkMonkey> so first time i futzed up an update
<anthonws> tritium: thank you. just one more thing... :) my gdm freezes after the login screen. where can i see the error log?
<tritium> ells, is the drive new and possibly unsupported by the mobo?
<NetwrkMonkey> went back to a previous kernel
<aroman> cevans, well yeah.. makes sense since it wanted one version of dbus, while another was installed
<cevans> regeya: ?
<regeya> I take it that's an earlier version of textedit that's common on os x boxes now
<NetwrkMonkey> and reran the update and blamo it worked
<tritium> anthonws, are you using Warty?  Hoary?
<anthonws> tritium: hoary
<regeya> the copyright says NeXT
<ells> naw, it is old, but I do know for certain that the hard drive is good
<tritium> anthonws, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* regeya drools
<cevans> aroman: I think everything else worked, though.
<regeya> then again, this version has no .doc support afaik...bummer
<anthonws> tritium: nice. thanks for the help
<ells> tritim: to make a story shot, on another computer last night, I installed ubuntu on it
<tritium> anthonws, sure.  pagefault found it, though
<ells> tritium: the computer wont boot with either the cdrom or hard drive hooked up.
<aroman> cevans, what is update-manager?
<pagefault> hehe, I guess atheros only has binary drivers
<ells> tritium: I am leaning to the mother board somehow being bad
<pagefault> there is an open source one but it's not even being close to being done
<tritium> ells, sounds possible.
<anthonws> bye ppl. nice weekend! yupiiieeee
<ells> tritium: it is unfortunate, I was gonna makek a little network with that old computer
<cevans> aroman: I don't think it is installed by default - it is a tray icon that informs you about updates. I think it uses hal, so that breaks it.
<tritium> anthonws, see you
<aroman> cevans, ah
<aroman> cevans, I'll try installing dbus-0.23.3 from their site
<aroman> how can I make apt-get think that a package is installed?
<thenuke> hmm.. I want rox-filer, and it seems to be only available for hoary.. so I edit apt sources to hoary and then update, install rox-filer, edit apt sources back to warty and update again?
<cevans> aroman: see checkinstall
<aroman> cevans, checkinstall is a command?
<cevans> aroman: No, a package. It might not be what you want though - it makes a quick package from make install.
<tritium> ells, too bad :(
<ells> tritium: yeah, I will try to find a new board this week. hopefully cheap
<aroman> cevans, very nice... I think I'll use that
<cevans> aroman: Yes, it is very useful.
<osmel> when you want to come, relax, don't do it
<tritium> ells, I'm taking off.  See you later.
<avdd> What packages should I install to do the ubuntu device probing?
<cg0def> how do you add applications to the start menu in hoary?
<cg0def> there is no applications:/// anymore
<stuNNed> hmm, stuNNed would like to know the answer to that as well :\
<hikaru79> Are there any graphical CVS clients (like Cervisia) for GNOME?
<hikaru79> (But Cervisia is for KDE)
<cg0def> yeah the is one called something like gcvs it is the gnome version of wincvs
<stuNNed> nice
<viper12> evening all.  First off.....is there ANY way to enable the cups admin via the web page??? and second, if not, is there a gui admin tool for cups?  I've been pulling my hair out on this one.
<SiRrUs> hello
<hawke> .|.. gnome developers. :-/
<SiRrUs> very quiet in here
<NetwrkMonkey> viper search the ubuntu forums
<NetwrkMonkey> and you can manage it through computer system configuration printing
<viper12> lol.........what do you think i've been DOING for the last 2 hours ?
<SiRrUs> hoary or warty
<cg0def> are debian pkgs really incompatible with ubuntu?
<hawke> cg0def: Not usually
<viper12> 2 ubuntu machines.  one is local to the printer.......works fine.  trying to get the OTHER machine to SEE the cups printer...
<cg0def> what might be incompatible then?
<hawke> cg0def: Gnome probably wouldn't play nice.
<cg0def> yeah that's right
<hawke> cg0def: generally system stuff.
<hawke> cg0def: most apps should be OK.
<viper12> web admin barfs when trying to do any ADMIN, and the forums seemed to indicate that ubuntu has WONDERFULLY disabled the damn thing...which I find highly annoying.
<hawke> cg0def: why do you ask?
<cg0def> because I can't seem to find anything in the ubuntu database
<cg0def> and I know the stuff is in debian
<aroman> damn beagle won't work! :(
<cg0def> but then again I am using hoary with amd64 so even with debian I might have some problems
<avdd> Is apache 1.3 unsupported?
<hawke> cg0def: Do you have universe enabled?
<cg0def> yes
<cg0def> but stuff like beep-media-player and other not very popular apps do not show up
<hawke> cg0def: beep-media-player is there.
<hawke> cg0def: I have it installed. :-)
<cg0def> nm I just checked again right after I wrote that and it is
<cg0def> I guess last time that I checked the apt db wasn't updated
<hawke> hehe
<cg0def> yeah a really newby thing to do
<speel> hey when will ubuntu release new pkg for gaim?
<speel> ( if there any devs in here )
<G_pooper> how do I get rid of a program using terminal
<speel> xkill whatever
<nmy> or if it is running but you can't see it,
<nmy> and know part of the name...
<G_pooper>  xkill don't work
<nmy> ps ax | grep programname
<nmy> then
<G_pooper> no it always freezes so I want to get rid of it
<nmy> killall programname
<nmy> maybe he quit xchat >>
<nmy> er, killedit
<dilema-U> xchat 2.4.1 is latest xchat?
* dilema-U can't seem to find the latest with synaptic
<SiRrUs> i believe it is the latest
<GPRIME666> how do I make login page different
<GPRIME666> I have download some, but how do I install
<bigern75> greetings
<SiRrUs> hello
<bigern75> i gotta a quick question
<GPRIME666> how do I make login page different
<bigern75> i loaded ubuntu with no problems it works great but it didnt mount my hd's
<GPRIME666> I have download some, but how do I install
<SiRrUs> bigern75 the live cd?
<sgteich> Has anyone whos using a GeForce FX 5600 gotten it to display 1600X1200?
<bigern75> how do i get it to find my hd's and mount them without reinstalling it
<bigern75> nope,  install
<SiRrUs> strange
<bigern75> well,  i screwed up and forgot to tell them raid
<bigern75> errrr   call them raid
<bigern75> i can see them in the device mngr
<GPRIME666> I have downloaded some logins screens. How may I be able to install these on Ubuntu?
<dilema-U> GPRIME666, GDM config
<GPRIME666> dilema-U, how do I do that, I am lost, new ubu user
<dilema-U> well it's not really ubuntu specific
<dilema-U> it's gnome
<GPRIME666> let me rephrase
<GPRIME666> first time Linux
<dilema-U> gdmconfig
<dilema-U> as root
<GPRIME666> dilema-U, ok thanks
<bigern75> is there a way to go back and add them SiRrUs
<dilema-U> np
<SiRrUs> no idea
<dilema-U> bigern75, umm
<dilema-U> i'd say it's an involved process
<dilema-U> easier to reinstall and set them up as raid during that stage
<bigern75> that sux,    i guess
<dilema-U> it does
<bigern75> ok   thats what i was gionna say
<dilema-U> unless you wanna keep 1 hdd out of raid
<dilema-U> for now
<dilema-U> that being the /
<GPRIME666> dilema-U, appreciate it
<dilema-U> and set up the others as raid
<GPRIME666> GIMPY OUT
<bigern75> naw,  ive got 2 more in there that has a bunch of stuff i wany
<dilema-U> copy file to a diff mount point after setting up as raid
<dilema-U>  / files that is
<dilema-U> edit fstab
<bigern75> i'll reinstall and set them as raid
<dilema-U> (yeah it's more involved than that but thats the idea)
<bigern75> ok kewl    thanx for the info!!!!
<pussfeller> ram is always mbs..
<dilema-U> or MBs
<pussfeller> hiw come this computer which is uspposed to have 512 only shows 448
<dilema-U> pussfeller,
<dilema-U> lol welcome to the tech world
<dilema-U> kind alike "why did i buy a 110GB HDD and it says 107GB"
<pussfeller> i know how that happens with hds
<dilema-U> yeah
<pussfeller> but i didnt think it happened with ram
<dilema-U> same idea
<whisker_e> What do ubuntu users install for developing in python?
<pussfeller> man, thats a load o crap
<dilema-U> pussfeller, indeed
<dilema-U> but you're missing a lot
<sgteich> onboard video
<dilema-U> and i'd say enough to call it defective
<dilema-U> sgteich, that doesn't gte registered as used though
<dilema-U> it's shared
<pussfeller> if its 512 it should be 2 256's
<sgteich> true
<SiRrUs> or is the missing ram used in the high mem
<dilema-U> pussfeller, take out 1 stick
<dilema-U> see the amount of ram
<dilema-U> see which one is registering short
<pussfeller> can they do that
<pussfeller> only lose part of the ram
<pussfeller> that dont sound right
<SiRrUs> pussfeller how did you check your ram
<dilema-U> pussfeller, memtest86
<dilema-U> will do a body good
<cg0def> the ubuntu page says that there is fglrx-driver for amd64 in hoary but I can only find a virtual pkg
<pussfeller> in the properties box on my xp computer
<cg0def> is this correct?
<dilema-U> pussfeller,
<dilema-U> lol
<SiRrUs> xp?
<dilema-U> don't listen to that crap
<dilema-U> it's ALWAYS HORT
<dilema-U> short*
<dilema-U> do a real test
<dilema-U> i have 999.8MB ram with 2 512 sticks
<dilema-U> according to XP properties
<pussfeller> thats odd...
<dilema-U> according to other apps i have about 1032
<cg0def> I have 1gb of ram too and they show up as 1gb in xp but 998.6 in gnome
<dilema-U> always around 1030 -1032
<cg0def> go figure
<pussfeller> oh well, at least they didn't rip me off.. thats my first thot then I started doig the math and figured it couldnt be any regular combination
<Gershwin> do you have onboard video?
<dilema-U> cg0def, well i dunno but maybe ram is reserved at boot in XP? i know some ram(it may be a trivial amount) is reserved at boot for linux
<SiRrUs> and this is what my gig is reported as Mem:   1003744k
<pussfeller> yeah, some nvidia mx400 or so i think
<cg0def> I am not that worried about the ram
<dilema-U> cg0def, yeha but he's being robbed of over 50MB's
<Gershwin> what keeps you up at night then?
<dilema-U> 60 actually
<sgteich> 64 actually
<cg0def> dilema-U: he's not it's just the tool that shows the wrong quantity
<Gershwin> in what, ram, hd, what?
<BadGuy> Problem
<dilema-U> yeah i'd say run memtest86
<cg0def> if memtest shows up the correct amount then everything is goos
<cg0def> good
<cg0def> I would try memtest86+ though
<Gershwin> prob just current config of onboard video
<pussfeller> does getting up in to tthe gig o ram stage give you super noticeable improvement in performance
<Gershwin> it it is onboard and uses shared ram, they normally allocate exactly 64 Mb
<cg0def> not really
<nmy> IMHO, yes
<dud> I noticed a big performace between 512 to 1024MB
<nmy> if you game
<nmy> dud, ditto
<cg0def> my regular computer has 512 and runs just as fast
<dud> and I don't game, I just do massive encoding and recording of music and video
<Gershwin> more dependant on software config
<cg0def> but this is a brand new notebook and I wanted to somewhat max it out :)
<nmy> bzflag just won't perform as well unless it's 1gb ram
<nmy> hehe
<BadGuy> Can I successfully boot a live UBUNTU distribution'...
<Gershwin> if you ahve lots of processes loading and a bloated config, more memory is important
<nmy> cg0def, i have a Dell D505
<nmy> 1GB
<cg0def> :)
<nmy> performs very well
<cg0def> yeah so does mine
<nmy> except the vide chipset
<dud> I have a home-built atlhon64 3000+
<cg0def> amd64 2.2Gh
<nmy> sweet
<BadGuy> Without a HDD
<cg0def> prety fast
<Gershwin> how many processes running immediately after boot?
<dud> its never skipped a single beat for me :)
<dud> blistering fast I must say
<nmy> yea
<Gershwin> ya that integrated mem controller is teh r0x
<nmy> me, AMD 3000+
<sgteich> Has anyone whos using a GeForce FX 5600 gotten it to display 1600X1200?
<nmy> works well
<nmy> 32bit
<pussfeller> i got this emachine witha 3200 in it for like 500 and its not too bad, it does rips pretty fast
<Gershwin> 5600... thats an odd one
<nmy> sgteich, i am using it here
<nmy> same card
<dud> nmy, try running 64bit... the different is quite noticable
<nmy> 1600x1200
<nmy> yea
<cg0def> does anyone know how to install the ati binary drivers
<nmy> i saw a system just now ... with case for 350
<sgteich> I can't get mine to run above 1280X1024
<dud> look at the wiki cg0def
<GPRIME666> i have downloaded a tar.bz2, how may I install this
<HaloGray> Is there a reason that whenever I load anything openGL based my computer performs like ass?
<pussfeller> does the tv out work yet on those atis
<cg0def> ok but I think that I was looking at it and the info was wrong
<nmy> HaloGray, video drivers
<HaloGray> This includes screensavers
<Gershwin> you can get a new dell SC420 for right around $300... same as dimension 8300 but w/integrated video
<cg0def> yes it is the wiki
<HaloGray> Ubuntu detected my card out of the box
<pussfeller> GPRIME666: a tar.gz is just a linux version of a .zip
<GPRIME666> does anyoneknow
<HaloGray> Mobile Radeon 9600
<nmy> HaloGray, yes... is it nvidia?
<nmy> ok
<nmy> there are new drivers from ati
<GPRIME666> I know it is, but how do I install. it is a tar.bz2 that is meant to be installed through the terminal
<nmy> out there
<cg0def> there is apparently supposed to be a regular pkg for the driver under hoary but in reallity there is none
<HaloGray> For the mobile?
<nmy> that will help
<nmy> think they have them
<BadGuy> Can some1 who actually knows something about GNoppix help me
<cg0def> nmy: I know that there is a new driver
<nmy> cg
<HaloGray> I'll check
<pussfeller> GPRIME666: its probably a source code compilation that you will have to manually compile
<nmy> yea, i saw announcement today
<HaloGray> They don't support mobile drivers for windows...
<cg0def> does the ati driver install with alien?
<nmy> hmmm, dnk
<GPRIME666> pussfeller, i dunno if you used it, but it's linux quicktime
<sgteich> nmy:did you have to do anything other than make sure the xf86config file has the right settings in it to get 1600?
<pussfeller> you need to unzip it and then follow the directions in the readme I imagine
<nmy> sgteich, thinking
<nmy> sgteich, which ubuntu are you using
<GPRIME666> pussfeller, it has no readme
<pussfeller> is one of the files something.bin
<sgteich> warty
<GPRIME666> if there was a .bin i wouldn't be asking
<GPRIME666> there are like .c, .b, .lame
<pussfeller> my bad man, sorry
<nmy> sgteich, using suse here, but I had to manually configure the settings in XF86Config
<GPRIME666> what's the command line for tars
<sgteich> nmy, if I load SuSe or Mandrake - I ig get the 1600 without having to edit the xf86config file....go figure
<nmy> sgteich, true
<linuxn00b> Hi, I extraced the Edge theme in to the .themes folder and I can't see it in the "Computer > Desktop Prefrences > Themes"
<BadGuy> Id like my first linux experience to be a good 1
<SiRrUs> BadGuy ??
<Xenguy> GPRIME666: tar cvf tarball.tar <files>
<HaloGray> sgteich: SuSe has the best hardware detection scheme of any distro
<linuxn00b> fixed :)
<HaloGray> It's something that everybody else has tried to match
<BadGuy> Need to get at least a lite browser running on my system
<GPRIME666> xenguy, that did nothing
<HaloGray> Ubuntu is pretty close though
<HaloGray> firefox runs default with Ubuntu
<Xenguy> GPRIME666: then make your question more specific :-)
<Gershwin> firefox isn't a lightweight browser tho
<GPRIME666> I am trying to install Quicktime4linux, it is a tar.bz2. What do I do to nistall. It has no README
<dud> lighter than firefox would be links or lynx
<Gershwin> heh no
<Xenguy> GPRIME666: that requires bunzip2...
<BadGuy> Thing is even the crash kit isn't installing
<sgteich> HaloGray, I'd like to think I built my systems as "linux friendly" as I could - I'm fairly new to linux
<dud> GPRIME666, use bunzip, the ./configure && make && sudo make
<Xenguy> GPRIME666: so -> bunzip2 file.tar.bz2
<dud> then eve
<Xenguy> GPRIME666: then -> what I wrote before to untar
<BadGuy> Gnoppix Miniprototype 1 hangs on install
<Gershwin> Dillo or Konquerer, Amaya are lightweight browser
<Gershwin> lots more to chose from
<Xenguy> GPRIME666: er, no, to untar do this -> tar xvf tarball.tar
<BadGuy> So im very much stuck
* Xenguy shakes his head...
<SiRrUs> BadGuy i maybe wrong but if your having Gnoppix problems you may want to ask in a Gnoppix channel
<SiRrUs> anyway later people
<Gershwin> wow, the gnoppix website is one slick lookin page
<mebaran151> heheh
<regeya> indeed
<mebaran151> it is pretty slick
<mebaran151> so slick
<regeya> at least they have someone with a decent design sense on the project
<mebaran151> that I get the scary paid commercial vibe
<Gershwin> ya... kinda makes you just wanna lean back in your chair & grin
<regeya> heh
<mebaran151> like
<mebaran151> it looks like a big ad
<regeya> wonder if they bought a template, or something...yes, people sell website templates these days
<mebaran151> which isnt bad
<mebaran151> but you know, their are some things about it
<Badguykik> Theres no GNOPPIX channel from what i see
<Gershwin> best to let the really good web designers design websites
<mebaran151> it isnt written in good html though
<mebaran151> all tables
<Gershwin> good thing the car industry isn't like the website industry
<mebaran151> I thought we are supposed to use div and css now
<Gershwin> or 100,000 ppl would be dying on America's roads every day
<mebaran151> haha Gershwin
<mebaran151> I am glad you have given such a vote of confidence in my side job
<subterrific> anyone on amd64 around?
<mebaran151> I am
<mebaran151> I am having weird problems with the nvidia module
<subterrific> do you use azureus by any chance?
<mebaran151> I have to forcefully modprobe it
<mebaran151> I have never heard of azureus
<mebaran151> what does it do
<subterrific> it is a java bittorrent client
<mebaran151> why would we use a java bittorrent client
<subterrific> i've just learned how to create debian packages and i packaged java and azureus
<Badguykik> Guess it wont work then
<mebaran151> you packaged Java
<mebaran151> sexy
<underdog> hi everyone
<subterrific> in my opinion it is the nicest bittorrent client
<mebaran151> is it uploaded yet
<Gershwin> just curious, did it hurt the 1st time u forcefully modprobe'd it?
<underdog> can anyone tell my why the "xfonts-nexus" package isn't working right? the font doesn't appear on my font dialog :(
<mebaran151> I felt a pang in my chest
<mebaran151> but it didnt go wrong
<subterrific> i'm not an official package maintainer, so no
<mebaran151> oh
<cg0def> azureus is not that nice
<subterrific> cg0def: what is better?
<mebaran151> I think Java is sort of silly for somet5hing like this
<vjaz> What's the difference between Gnoppix and the Ubuntu Live CD, or are they the same?
<cg0def> bittornado works better
<mebaran151> the standard bittorent client works for me
<regeya> mebaran151: pang in your chest...
<mebaran151> yes
<mebaran151> I was nervous
<cg0def> does not put as much load on your network
<mebaran151> that something was going to explode
<cg0def> and also no 50mb ram for a virtual machine
<mebaran151> nothing goes wrong
<mebaran151> it looks like the vermagic is messed up somehow
<mebaran151> between the nivida modules and the kernel
<Ainvar> hmmm looking at getting a dell 8600 or 6000 laptop
<subterrific> can you remotely operate bittornado?
<Ainvar> how does ubuntu run on dell laptops?
<cg0def> what do I need to do so that I can modify the wiki
<Badguykik> Is there a livecd channel thats good with this?
<cg0def> there's an error
<subterrific> cg0def: make an account
<subterrific> cg0def: and login
<cg0def> thx
<subterrific> cg0def: can you remotely operate bittornado?
<subterrific> thats one of the best features of azureus, being able to operate it via a webbrowser from another machine
<mebaran151> I dont want to pull down Java
<mebaran151> just for bittorent
<red-nix> ok i have a quick question. on the forms is there a way to search for post by yourself or do you have to subscribe to each one in order to find it again?
<red-nix> forums even
<subterrific> mebaran151: you really care that much about 50megs of disk space?
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> just Java always seemed to be a lot of trouble to set up
<mebaran151> and I dont use it that much
<mebaran151> disk space is no big deal
<mebaran151> it just a hassle
<subterrific> dpkg -i java.deb
<Ainvar> java is easy to setup using the unofficial guide
<subterrific> easy
<Ainvar> that is even easier too
<Ronan151> is there a way to get ubuntu to let me choose KDE or GNOME when i boot?
<mebaran151> we have a java.deb!?
<mebaran151> why didnt nobody tell me about this
<subterrific> debian includes a tool called java-package that helps you create .debs for java
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> java-package
<mebaran151> it seemed to be a hassle
<mebaran151> for something I just dont use very often
<subterrific> http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<HaloGray> ati doesn't support notebook drivers for windows or for linux, and when I go to Dell looking for any linux drivers they only support their software
<HaloGray> errr hardware
<HaloGray> they have windows video drivers... those were updated waaaay back in July
<jblack> I've added a line to apt's sources.list, and I got the following error:
<subterrific> i agree it is a hassle, and i agree java sucks, but some people need it
<jblack> W: GPG error: http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Release: The following signaturescouldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A43E6D27128287E8
<subterrific> pepsi: hey
<mebaran151> anybody having weird vermagic trouble with the nvidia moduels
<underdog> can anyone tell my why the "xfonts-nexus" package isn't working right? the font doesn't appear on my font dialog :(
<mebaran151> xfonts
<mebaran151> what program are you trying to call an xfont from
<Your_God> yay
<mebaran151> if it is one of the ones running fontconfig or openoffice
<mebaran151> you might not see them
<crimsun> jblack: you need to add the appropriate key using apt-key. Modify the instructions at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary accordingly.
<underdog> mebaran151: gnome-terminal
<jblack> Thank you crimsun
<Ronan151> is there a way to install KDE along side of GNOME?
<mebaran151> gnome-terminal should
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> oh gnome-terminal probably uses fontconfig
<mebaran151> which sort of goes around xfont
<mebaran151> fontconfig handles nice scaly fonts I think
<mebaran151> I really wouldnt know though
<crimsun> gnome-terminal uses gtk2 and pango, based on fontconfig
<red-nix> question something isn't clickin with me and tar bzip2  i have a directory in my home called netdrivers   i tried tar cjf ~/netdrivers netdrivers.bz   but that doesn't appear to work what am i doing wrong please :(
<underdog> crimsun: would i need to rebuild a cache or something?
<underdog> because i really have no idea
<crimsun> red-nix: I presume you're trying to create a tar?
<crimsun> red-nix: if so, you reversed the arguments
<red-nix> right with bzip2 compression
<red-nix> ok so its tar cjf filename.bz /path ?
<crimsun> pretty much, but the filename will be .tar.bz2
<red-nix> thats fine
<red-nix> so correct me if im wrong
<underdog> mebaran151: how can I rebuild the font cache or something?
<red-nix> tar cjf networkdrivers ~/networkdrivers
<red-nix> that would do it?
<crimsun> underdog: xset fp rehash
<crimsun> red-nix: it's standard practice to append .tar.bz2 onto the base filename.
<mebaran151> hmmm
<pepsi> hi subterrific :)
<red-nix> ok and to test it is tar -T networkdrivers.tar.bz right?
<underdog> crimsun: i see some new fonts, but this one still won't show. you think restarting X is in order?
<crimsun> underdog: shouldn't be necessary. grep for it in xlsfonts
<underdog> yup, I see nexus
<underdog> crimsun: but it doesn't show on my font-list. restarting x?
<helio7> ubuntu 6.3 is hoary??
<daniels> helio7: 5.04
<crimsun> underdog: the font list of which app(s)?
<helio7> I'm getting an unresolvable dependencies issue when I try and install Swat ... is it only part of Hoary ?
<underdog> crimsun: gnome-terminal
<mebaran151> ehy the vermagic cleared up
<mebaran151> I wonder why
<crimsun> underdog: need to sudo fc-cache -vf
<red-nix> crimsun: i found what i was looking for tar cf - file(s) | bzip2 -9 > filename.tar.bz2  thanks for the help by the way
<underdog> crimsun: still won't work
<underdog> crimsun: any more brilliant ideas?
<mebaran151> xfonts are rather odd anyway
<crimsun> underdog: can you select the font in a legacy app?
<underdog> define legacy app :(
<gijosh> Does Ubuntu upgrade everything when you install?  I ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it didn't upgrade anything.
<Xenguy> gijosh: does your /etc/apt/sources.list point to any mirrors, or only to a CD-ROM?
<yohannes> has anyone successfully run dvd shrink with wine? mine does but could not detect my drive. any suggestions?
<gijosh> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<gijosh> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<gijosh> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<gijosh> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<gijosh> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<gijosh> ## repository.
<gijosh> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<gijosh> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<gijosh> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<gijosh> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<gijosh> ## team.
<gijosh> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<gijosh> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<gijosh> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<gijosh> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<gijosh> Woa, sorry.  Iddn't meen to paste all that
<gijosh> That's like the deffinition of paste spam.  *blushes*
<Flik> Does anyone know of any AIM clients I can run under Ubuntu that support voice chats?
<Xenguy> gijosh: so you need to uncomment appropriate lines, and run the update and upgrade again, yes?
<gijosh> WHich should I uncomment?  Thanks for the help, btw.
<Xenguy> gijosh: well it tells you, right? "## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software..."
<hawke> Flik: I don't think there are any.
<gijosh> BAKA!  Thanks.  I'm tired and acting stupid.  Though I realy shouldn't excuse carelessness.  Thanks Xenguy
<Xenguy> gijosh: yw - run the update soon to make sure you are as secure/updated as possible
<gijosh> ANother quick question - On the Gnome file browser under network, it has "windows network" listed.  Which is odd because I'm connected strait to my cable modem.  Not on any network other then my isp's.
<Frederick> hi folks, where can I find the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<Xenguy> gijosh: not sure about that
<Ronan151> can someone help me with a problem
<j-rock> Frederick: they should be pretty minimum, like just about any pentium class processor can run it
<Xenguy> Frederick: I'm pretty sure that is documented on the web site
<Ronan151> i loaded gnome up and now my menubars are gone
<Ronan151> any ideas how to get them back?
<Frederick> Xenguy but it isnt on the faq :/
<mebaran151> gnome-panel
<mebaran151> gives you all the menu bars
<mebaran151> just type that into terminal
<Xenguy> Frederick: looking now
<mebaran151> you can right click and load it
<mebaran151> Anyone know a good livecd
<HrdwrBoB> yeah hoary
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<mebaran151> that is pretty light weight
<Ronan151> it says it detects one already running
<Ronan151> but its not here
<mebaran151> running XFCE
<mebaran151> or something
<crimsun> xfld
<mebaran151> good ofr like a 400 mzh processor with 128 mb RAM
<crimsun> based on debian sarge.
<mebaran151> lket me chekc it out
<DesiGuy421> hey guys
<crimsun> 'lo
<DesiGuy421> where can i get DC client that is not dcgui-qt or dcgui?
<DesiGuy421> a good one
<DesiGuy421> that works
<DesiGuy421> that can connect to i2hub
<gijosh> I rant apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, it shows it getting the package lists, reading package lists, building dependency tree, then it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  Was it successful?
<gijosh> ran*
<Ronan151> it says "Ive Detected A Panel Already running, im going to exit now"
<Xenguy> Frederick: hrm, I'm missing it too; did find this FWIW: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/miniRAM
<mebaran151> ronan151
<Ronan151> yeah
<mebaran151> what do you mean by menubars
<Ronan151> the panel
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> just skill gnome-panel
<mebaran151> and reload it
<Ronan151> ahh, you rock, im new to this
<Ronan151> thaks
<mebaran151> I hope you dont have to do that everytime
<mebaran151> it makes me wonder why it didnt go correctly
<Frederick> Xenguy I have it running in 256 mb ram and it is running great but who knows
<Ronan151> i dont know, i just installed KDE
<Ronan151> could that mess with it?
<mebaran151> maybe
<mebaran151> I dont think so
<mebaran151> then again
<mebaran151> I dont know as I dont run KDE at all
<underdog> crimsun: so? what do you consider a legacy app? something like xterm?
<Xenguy> Frederick: yeah, it should definitely be listed somewhere obvious
<DesiGuy421> any response to my DC question?
<mebaran151> what was it DesiGuy421
<crimsun> underdog: sure, that would work.
<Ronan151> ill log out and log back in to see if it does it again
<DesiGuy421> i'm looking for a good DC client that works and isn't dcgui or dcgui-qt
<underdog> crimsun: won't work.
<Frederick> Xenguy iI dont know what ppl call low resources machine, I think 256 MB ram is quite a good ammount of ram
<cef> so is ubuntu looking at yaird at all?
<underdog> crimsun: passing -fw, -fwb or -fx with nexus or -misc-nexus-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1 won't do the trick
<Ronan151> nope, everything is good now!
<Xenguy> Frederick: should be more than fine
<DesiGuy421> hmm
<DesiGuy421> alright
<mebaran151> underdog, do you get normal xfonts
<DesiGuy421> anyone else have the problem w/dcgui-qt where every icon is the icon of the passively-connected ghost?
<underdog> mebaran151: xfontsel shows it
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> but I mean
<mebaran151> in any of these apps
<mebaran151> do you get the other xfonts
<mebaran151> I dont think xfonts play nice with fontconfig
<mebaran151> it just doesnt sound like it would
<moj0rising> hello.
<moj0rising> anyone here?
<Ronan151> so if i want to change themes for gnome, do i need to download a theme engine for gtk+?
<Panzerboy> hi all
<mebaran151> anybdoy know how to make the xmms fonts less ragged
<mebaran151> my xmms fonts look pretty bad for some reason
<cef> moj0rising: you'd think so, what with 314 odd in the channel, but no, there's no one here *grin*
<underdog> well mebaran151, I see all the other fonts on xfontsel
<Frederick> Xenguy it is
<mebaran151> no
<moj0rising> Ronan151, You should be able to change themes without downloading anything except the theme itself.
<mebaran151> but I meant in an app you want to use the font
<mebaran151> do you see it
<moj0rising> haha
<mebaran151> like in gnome
<GammaRay> Ronan151: some themes need one, some don't
<mebaran151> gnome-terminal
<Panzerboy> ubuntu newbie question
<Frederick> Can I simple add + ram on my pc and linux will be still booting fine?
<mebaran151> yeah
<DesiGuy421> i guess noone really uses DC
<Panzerboy> how do i install a new kernel in ubuntu?
<moj0rising> yes
<Panzerboy> i don't want to compile it myself
<mebaran151> I think RAM is detected on boot
<Panzerboy> i just need the "ubuntu way" :D
<DesiGuy421> panzer
<underdog> mebaran151: nope
<DesiGuy421> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<underdog> mebaran151: can't see it on the gnome applications
<moj0rising> you can add more ram and everything will be fine.
<cef> no need to fiddle with anything if you add more ram
<Panzerboy> DesiGuy421: i am in hoary now :)
<moj0rising> no adjustments needed.
<DesiGuy421> ohh, :/
<Panzerboy> DesiGuy421: i just need another kernel
<Frederick> moj0rising thanks for the info :)
<moj0rising> no sweat.
<cef> however, you might want to test your ram using something like memtest86 after you install it
<Panzerboy> cause with this one, i have some problems copying files from a ntfs partition
<GammaRay> Ronan151: if the theme is just a few kb it probably needs one
<mebaran151> underdog, yep
<Panzerboy> so i _guess_ it's the kernel's fault
<moj0rising> I have a simple question... HOw can I remove a symbolic link?
<mebaran151> all apps based on gtk2 use fontconfig I think
<Xenguy> Frederick: google is our friend -> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch02.html
<mebaran151> I might be wrong as fonts are tricky for me
<cef> simply to make sure it's working with your hardware, not specifically to make sure it works with linux
<Panzerboy> so is there a recommended way of installing a new kernel?
<Xenguy> Frederick: google -> ubuntu "system requirements"
<mebaran151> fontconfig I think uses only truetype fonts
<Panzerboy> let's say not necessary new, bunt _other_ kernel
<Frederick> Xenguy so you are thanks a lot :)
<mebaran151> and type 1
<Xenguy> Frederick:  yw - nite
<mebaran151> so you are probably going to have to lose the xfont
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: what problems with copying?
<Frederick> Xenguy what do you mean with yw - nite?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: it started when I tried to play some mp3's from that partition, no matter what player i've tried, it kept behaving the same: it played like 10 secs of the mp3 the get to the next on
<Panzerboy> and so on
<cef> moj0rising: same way you delete any file. just make sure that you are deleting the link, and not what the link points at
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: then i've tried to copy some mp3's to my /home
<kreiger> Panzerboy, which mp3 player?
<moj0rising> ah. Where is the link located. I know that sounds silly..
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: only to find out that it failed to copy each one of them
<underdog> mebaran151: noooooooooo... not nexusssssss :((((
<Panzerboy> kreiger: well, let's see: xmms, beep media player and rhythmbox
<moj0rising> ...I am trying to get java to work completely w/ firefox...
<Arion> Anyone any good at installing Ubuntu?  I'm having a problem with the installation.
<moj0rising> ..when I made the link from java dir to moz plugin dir...
<Panzerboy> it's not a problem with the player or with the mp3 playing
<moj0rising> ..i broke all my mozilla browsers.
<Panzerboy> anyway, i just want to try another kernel
<Panzerboy> but it's strange, cause in warty i had the EXACT same problem
<Panzerboy> not in mandrake 10.1 though
<Panzerboy> so ... i don't know
<cef> moj0rising: how did you install java?
<moj0rising> followed ubuntuguide.
<moj0rising> ran the script.
<moj0rising> THen excecuted some commands in the guide.
<moj0rising> it works w/ java apps. LIke JAP.
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: you could install another kernel via synaptic/apt
<moj0rising> and my work email -- which uses java in the browser -- works
<moj0rising> but some java applets in firefox do not work..
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: Do you have the same problem with any other type of file?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: well, let me try to copy another one
<mebaran151> anybody have raggedy fonts in xmms
<mebaran151> ?
<cef> moj0rising: are you sure the java applets work properly at all? there are a lot of web based java applets that STILL only work with the Microsoft (standards broken) JVM
<mebaran151> like the right click part
<moj0rising> I am quite sure this one will work. Says it will work in linux.
<moj0rising> it is on smugmug.com if you have heard of that,
<cef> nup
<moj0rising> for batch uploads
<moj0rising> I think I see my problem.
<moj0rising> I had two symlinks in the plugin dir.
<moj0rising> java must have put one in there or something...
<moj0rising> ..and I put a second.
<moj0rising> that probably confused ff.
<moj0rising> so I just renamed the other one.
<moj0rising> Furthermore, I created mine as root.
<moj0rising> and my main user did not have many rights.
<moj0rising> So I am working on that now.
<Ronan151> so once ive downloaded a theme, how do i go about installing it
<cef> remember that you'll need to completely restart firefox
<moj0rising> haha.
<moj0rising> well I actually can't run it.
<moj0rising> when I created that 2nd link..
<moj0rising> I messed something up and now it won't run at all.
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: same thing
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: with other files
<Panzerboy> :(
<moj0rising> It starts to run.. the curser starts up (i'm in kde) and then stops after like 30 sec.
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: what happens when you cp /mnt/ntfsdir/file /tmp ?
<ironwolf> anyone successfully gotten an encrypted file system on a jumpdrive? I keep getting weird offsets and it saying undefined encyrption.  Is there a how-to somewhere?
<Ronan151> nm
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: input/output error
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<moj0rising> I really messed this up.
<kreiger> Hey, anybody know how i can make it so that you can't change root passwd simply by sudo passwd root
<da_bon_bon> anyone know of a wine esd driver ??
<moj0rising> I put everything back and now mozilla browsers still won't work.
<dash> kreiger:
<dash> er
<dash> kreiger: you can't, unix sucks
<Frederick> is there any channel to discuss hardware related stuff on freenode?
<da_bon_bon> kreiger: sudo passwd
<cef> kreiger: look at sudo's config. you should be able to block the running of passwd
<kreiger> Yeah, da_bon_bon sometimes my roomie is on my comp. i want to make sure he can't sudo or su anything, and he might figure out sudo passwd root
<kreiger> something like an "enter old password to make new ones" kinda thing
<dash> kreiger: so give him an account that doesn't have sudo
<da_bon_bon> kreiger: disable password-less sudo
<moj0rising> OK. I moved the .mozilla dir and now they run.
<kreiger> da_bon_bon, how?
<moj0rising> the browsers, not java./
<dash> kreiger: yeah, definitely make sudo prompt you for a passwd
<dash> (it does by default, of course)
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: are you using ext3? reiser?
<kreiger> Yeah, but not for changing root
<dash> kreiger: eh?
<cef> have to make it prompt always, even if you have given it a password recently
<dash> cef: eh
<kreiger> where do i change that?
<JDahl> kreiger, man sudoers... you can blacklist specific commands, I think
<dash> cef: sudo -k is probably enough
<kreiger> blacklist?
<dash> kreiger: when you type 'sudo blah', it /never/ prompts you for a password?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: reiser
<cef> if you run more than one sudo quickly, the second (and more) sudo's will NOT prompt for the password
<dash> cef: yes
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: can it copy files from reiser partition to partition?
<JDahl> kreiger, nm... I thought you were asking how to disable sudo passwd
<cef> there is a defined time limit you can modify for sudo's config
<dash> cef: but sudo -k will fix that
<kreiger> it does when i run a command, but if I sudo passwd root i get :Enter new unix password"
<kreiger> and it does NOT prompt me for a password
<dash> kreiger: yes
<cef> kreiger: it's cos you've run a sudo command recently
<dash> kreiger: because sudo only prompts for a password every N minutes
<kreiger> oooo
<dash> kreiger: if you do sudo -k before letting your roommate use the machine, he can't sudo.
<kreiger> nice
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: let me try
<kreiger> sweet
<kreiger> thanks guys
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: yes
<moj0rising> Does anyone have some working instructions on getting java working on firefox?
<da_bon_bon> its so easy
<moj0rising> yeah?
<da_bon_bon> u install java ?
<moj0rising> I did.
<moj0rising> It works if I run java apps.
<JDahl> moj0rising, if you're using sun's java, there's nothing to it... just make a symlink to the installed java plugin library
<moj0rising> but not so great in the browser.
<moj0rising> I think I am doing it incorrectly...
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: hmmm. How did you mount your ntfs partition? mount command? fstab?
<da_bon_bon> moj0rising: JDahl is right
<moj0rising> can you tell me what I sould type at the command line?
<moj0rising> Thats what my instructions say but its not working for me.
<da_bon_bon> yes...
<da_bon_bon> ln -s /usr/jave/plugins/ns7/lib... /home/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<da_bon_bon> *java
<da_bon_bon> have a look at ubuntuguide.org
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/big -o umask=0222
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: manually
<moj0rising> OK. I think I have an older java....
<moj0rising> the instructions said to use ln -s /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/us/.mozilla/plugins
<moj0rising> for my version.
<moj0rising> maybe I need to upgrade for better success.
<moj0rising> java version "1.4.2_05"
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: try umounting, and remounting, but put the -o umask before the device
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: i've tried even without umask
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: same thing
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/big
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: same thing
<moj0rising> is there an easy way to remove the version I have and put the current one in?
<moj0rising> or upgrade?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: i would suspect something wrong with the kernel, but in warty i had the same problem, and that was another kernel
<da_bon_bon> can someone find "wineesd.drv" for me ?
<da_bon_bon> plz
<ott3r> anyone want to help me figure out how to add a new repository using synaptic?  unstable   [trying to install apachetop ] ?
<ott3r> i've read all the wiki
<moj0rising> type or paste it into /usr/apt/sources.list.
<Panzerboy> ott3r: afaik it is imposible to add a new repo with synaptic, it's only possible to select it or deselect it
<Panzerboy> ott3r: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Panzerboy> and add it there
<moj0rising> oops.
<moj0rising> it is etc.
<Panzerboy> then save, then you can select it with synaptic
<ott3r> thanks!
<moj0rising> it is very easy to do it w/ the text editor. Try that.
<gijosh> For whatever reason, Ubuntu isn't bringing up or dhclient'ing my ethernet card at bootup.  To save me from doing it manually, how can I tell it to do it at bootup?
<Panzerboy> better yet, do a sudo apt-get update first
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: so you can mount the ntfs partition, but copying gives you i/o errors?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: yup
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: hmmm. Strange. I would have guessed problems if you tried to write to the ntfs, but you're writing to a reiser...
<da_bon_bon> anyone know how to get esd support for wine ?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: i've NEVER tried to write to ntfs from linux :)
<dc17> is anyone using WPA with hoary?  I have WPA working, but the configuration is a little clunky
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: Perhaps you can try putting it in your fstab, but other than that I'm out.
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: thanks a lot, i'll try to find out if other people had the same problem
<snowblink_> ott3r: Settings->Repos->New
<da_bon_bon> hey, why do system sounds not sound on ALSA as input and output ?
<moj0rising> I'm heading out. Thanks for the help!
<yohannes> has anyone successfully run dvd shrink with wine? mine does but could not detect my drive. any suggestions?
<helio7> I'm trying to get samba working via the instructions on the unofficial guide (http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba) but I'm not succeeding... what goes in the smbusers file?           your_system_username = "your network username" or do I replace both or one of those with my username/
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: well, strange thing
<JDahl> helio7, did you create a user with smbpasswd?
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: it appears that the type of partition is not NTFS, but SFS
<helio7> JDahl I just used my regular username
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: i've done a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: actually it is a dynamic volume
<JDahl> helio7, you need to add a samba user account with sudo smbpasswd -a, smbpasswd -e, I think. Then it should work without fiddling with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<snowblink_> Panzerboy: ah - that would explain a few things
<helio7> ok thanks JDahl
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: it seems there is something wrond with the id of the partition
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: i've just read this, that sometimes NTFS reports wrongly the type as SFS
<helio7> yohannes I don't have an answer for your question, but an alternate idea I read about here for backup dvd processing http://www.wombatnation.com/2005/01/backing-up-dvds
<jesuel> linux and my laptop do not get along ..:(
<yohannes> thanks > helio7
<K-Rich> greets... quiet in here eh?
<jesuel> yup
<ninjalight> hello all
<ott3r> panzerboy, thanks, editing the sources.list worked
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: it seems i have to use some LDM thing
<ott3r> how would i get apachetop from here:   http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/apachetop
<ott3r> or would i get it from somewhere else?
<MrStupid> hi there :)
<K-Rich> hi
<ott3r> hey
<ott3r> welcome to the lost and found
<MrStupid> doing my first steps with ubuntu... :-)
<MrStupid> and of course i've screwed up my partition table with parted. :->
<K-Rich> congrats :)
<MrStupid> this nice 2.6-parted-fat32-resize-bug... i thought it was fixed.
<MrStupid> *sigh*
<MrStupid> i should have used partition magic :-/
<K-Rich> ott3r: http://clueful.shagged.org/apachetop/
<K-Rich> ott3r: actually, apachetop is in universe
<ott3r> and universe is gettable with synaptic...
<K-Rich> yeah if you enable it
<ott3r> just did     lets see what happens...
<ott3r> downloading files....
<K-Rich> i never use synaptic so if you need help with it i can't :/
<ott3r> how do you install single things like apachetop from the tarball?
<K-Rich> compile them
<JDahl> ott3r, why wouldnt you use the Ubuntu package?
<snowblink_> ott3r: checkinstall works for me
<ott3r> is apachetop in the ubuntu package?
<JDahl> didnt you just say it's in universe?
<K-Rich> yeah i just checked... it's in universe
<ott3r> i didn't have universe checked
<ott3r> now i do
<snowblink_> Does anyone know if tomcat is available in the repos? I can't seem to find it.
<K-Rich> snowblink_: i dont see it
<JDahl> I didnt know Ubuntu (or Debian) packaged linux-gazette... that's neat!
<snowblink_> K-Rich: thanks. Will have to do it the old fashioned way
<K-Rich> JDahl: yeah, can get them all at once too and subscribe 'apt-cache search lg-issue'
<JDahl> K-Rich, already install lg-all
<K-Rich> :) i've never read one yet heh
<jesuel> oh my god, screw this laptop
<jesuel> im getting a new laptop
<jacquesmerde> jesuel, i feel the exact same way, but i cant afford a new laptop!
* jesuel makes a rude gesture @ his m6805
<jesuel> This thing is a pos
<jesuel> I mean they just pieced it together.
<jesuel> grr
<snowblink_> jesuel: any luck at http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<jacquesmerde> i think you'll find most computers are pieced together
<ninjalight> lol jacquesmerde
<ninjalight> too true
<jesuel> So now to find a laptop that is, centrino+good nvidia graphics...
<jesuel> hrm
<jesuel> And no weird hardware
<K-Rich> jesuel: you can toss me your old one, i don't mind :P
<jesuel> heh
<jesuel> think ill sell this one
<jacquesmerde> thanks for the link snowblink_, maybe i can rescue MY old laptop (but i doubt it)
<MrStupid> does anyone know a free fat32-partition-resize tool, that works? (NOT parted)
<jacquesmerde> if computers werent just pieced together, like they were all fused into one piece, it would make them a LOT harder to upgrade
<jacquesmerde> parted is overkill with fat32, yeah? i'd only bring out parted for ntfs
<K-Rich> jacquesmerde: it would make them macs :)
<MrStupid> jacquesmerde, parted killed my partition table this morning :-(
<MrStupid> due to a kernel 2.6 bug...
<glyph> hey, new ATI drivers are out that fix my DVI port - does anyone know when the next release of restricted modules for hoary is coming out?
<jacquesmerde> isnt resizing fat32 trivial compared to ntfs? thats why whenever i install xp, i chose the fat32 file system. never had to resize it though
<jacquesmerde> anyone know how to "downgrade" packages from a newer to an older version?
<MrStupid> jacquesmerde, i /have/ to resize because my toshiba-recovery-xp-cd uses the full disc space. :-/
<hypatia> glyph: I find filing a bug against it is the fastest choice. A lot of them get marked hoary+1 atm though :(
<hypatia> glyph: "fastest way to find out", I mean.
<heist> anyone know where to find "c header files" to match the running kernel?
<glyph> hypatia: I think I already filed a bug
<glyph> hypatia: Should I file a new bug for "ATI driver upgrade"?
<hypatia> glyph: well, I filed one for "please do a moinmoin upgrade"
<jacquesmerde> MrStupid, have you "unkilled" your partition table yet?
<jacquesmerde> where ARE partition tables kept anyway? mbr? first sector of the first partition?
<K-Rich> heist: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-xxxxxx
<jacquesmerde> where ARE partition tables kept anyway? mbr? first sector of the first partition?
<hypatia> glyph: it's probably a good idea just to get it on their radar.
<jacquesmerde> anyone know how to "downgrade" packages from a newer to an older version?
<hypatia> jacquesmerde: there are quite a few ways as long as you've got the old version of the package around.
<hypatia> if you don't and it's been deleted from upstream's archives... it's harder :)
<K-Rich> heist: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<oDysseas> after first reboot grub hangs at "Loading grub stage 1.5 please wait.." what am I doing wrong?
<jacquesmerde> hypatia....and if i don't? not even aptitude backs that shit up for you does it...
<heist> i'd put linux-kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-5-386 then?
<hypatia> jacquesmerde: apt and aptitude both store old package files in /var/cache/apt/archives depending on your configuration.
<hypatia> jacquesmerde: at the moment I think the default is to store them so you're in luck (and will probably find that that directory is *huge*)
<K-Rich> jacquesmerde: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jacquesmerde> hypatia, so i should have the old package around? a dist-upgrade / upgrade barfed my sound, and i'm trying to roll back, installing what was removed, and removing what was installed is trivial, but the upgrades....how do i do it?
<hypatia> jacquesmerde: well, you're looking for a file in that directory with the right name and an old version number.
<hypatia> If you don't know the package name and want to roll back an entire system upgrade... well, that's nearly impossible.
<hypatia> jacquesmerde: but if you do, you find the right name and number among the files in that dir, and run "sudo dpkg -i <pkgnames>"
<jacquesmerde> hypatia, K-rich, i looked into /var/cache/apt/archives, only the packages i have upgraded TO not FROM seem to be there...
<heist> ohh, i found it in synaptic
<hypatia> if that's true and the packages are no longer available upstream then you pretty much can't downgrade (except by finding someone else who happens to have a copy)
<heist> it's linux-headers-2.6.8.1-5
<heist> ;]  thanks K-Rich
<K-Rich> np
<jacquesmerde> hypatia, ok. say i reinstall from scratch, and THEN bring my system back up to this point, is there a way i can get aptitude to log the packages it upgrades FROM? because i use aptitiude i have a complete list of what i have to rollback
<hypatia> not that I'm aware of, if you run dpkg --list at any point you get a complete list of current versions, so you could use that.
<heist> what do you guys use for irc clients?
<jacquesmerde> hmm...btw, since aptitude records every package change, and then i rollback each specific package, should that COMPLETELY undo the aptitude action? or is there little shit like conf files and scripts and stuff it can also change...
<jacquesmerde> heist, assembler
<jacquesmerde> Cadillac? pfft, i drive fred's car from the flintstones
<gijosh> How do you change the pw you need for sudo?
<jacquesmerde> gijosh, sudo passwd root
<gijosh> I thought that created a root acount?
<rattboi> gijosh, you change your own password
<rattboi> sudo only works for users in the sudoers list
<rattboi> so it's based on user accounts, not passwords
<gijosh> If someone was able to break into my user acount, wouldn't they be able to just sudo into root then?
<jacquesmerde> hey, is it ubuntu or gnome which puts the terminal in the "system tools" folder? isnt that a bit like how windows put the command prompt in "accessories"?
<snowblink_> gijosh: if they have your password, yes.
<gijosh> Or should I be using an acount that isn't able to use sudo?
<Notgonnadoit> hello
<Notgonnadoit> I have a problem
<Notgonnadoit> I used Mepis Linux
<jacquesmerde> you CAN make the sudo password different to your own, ubuntu just makes them the same at the start by default, just do a sudo passwd root
<Notgonnadoit> first
<Notgonnadoit> is there an Ubuntu person here who can help me?
<snowblink_> jacquesmerde: ?
<Notgonnadoit> I have a detailed problem
<Notgonnadoit> and I need to know that someone is up before I right it all out
<jacquesmerde> snowblink_: sorry. when i give advice it really is the blind leading the blind
<snowblink_> Notgonnadoit: perhaps the mailing list or the forums may be a better choice then
<snowblink_> jacquesmerde: when you sudo, you will be asked for your user password
<snowblink_> jacquesmerde: ubuntu locks the root password by default
<GammaRay> rather.. it does not set it
<snowblink_> jacquesmerde: if you issue the command sudo passwd (root), then you will set the root password
<jacquesmerde> exactly?
<snowblink_> jacquesmerde: yes, but that will not change the password you use when you type sudo command
<K-Rich> if you play a microsoft windows cd backwards it plays satanic messages. That's nothing though, if you play it forward it installs windows
<Amaranth> old
<K-Rich> but funny
<raghu> can any tell me weather any one able to browse mahiti.org
<_swab_> works for me
<raghu> _swab_ : is it for me
<K-Rich> works here as well
<_swab_> raghu : yup!
<raghu> _swab_: thx dude
<raghu> K-Rich: thx
* ompaul smacks hoary array 5 for not pointing directly to irc.ubuntu :-)
<rattboi> array 5?
<K-Rich> http://krich.dyndns.org/images/erin/erin_mac2.jpg
<rattboi> didn't see that
<K-Rich> oops
<ompaul> rattboi, yesterday
<K-Rich> wrong window
<rattboi> ah
<ompaul> well the 18th
<K-Rich> (my kid at her mac if you clicked)
<ompaul> I start a new job monday - I am considering dual (well triple but one of them would never be on :)) boot between ubuntu and debian  - I have not used ubuntu in a production setup yet but it seems to be all the right stuff
<ompaul> anyway this is grand, up it came sound and all
<K-Rich> ompaul: i used to have an all debian show now i'm all ubuntu.. that's 30 PCs
<K-Rich> 24 are a render farm
<ompaul> K-Rich, okay, is that blender?
<michael_> .
<K-Rich> ompaul: blender amongst others
<ompaul> K-Rich, okay so I think I try that
<ompaul> i.e. guess what gets installed first
<yohannes> any1 knows if it is safe to remove previous kernel listing on grub?
<yohannes> can i just remove the listing or do i have to uninstall the previous kernel?
<ompaul> yohannes, the answer is yes if you never ever ever want to use that kernel again :)
<K-Rich> yohannes: usually as long as you have tested the one you intend to keep
<yohannes> the latest version is stable so far as to what i am doing
<yohannes> do i have to uninstall it or remove it?
<yohannes> or i can simply delete it from the grub's menu?
<ompaul> yohannes, well to be honest if you have the room leave it just configure grub to do the good thing and default to your new kernel if it is not doing so already
<ompaul> yohannes, you never know when it might be handy to track back
<yohannes> ompaul > i am actually thinking of keeping it. i agree w/ your suggestion
<yohannes> but out of curiosity, how can i delete it should i choose to?
<ompaul> yohannes,  apt-get remove file just like any other file
<ompaul> yohannes, however from a production pespective leaving well enough alone is usually a good thing
* ompaul wishes for a change to ubuntu hoary
<ompaul> and the live cd at that a link on the desktop to a folder that points to partitions that one might mount
<ompaul> just to make it easy to get to the ogg collection :)
<yohannes> ompaul>thanks
<K-Rich> brb
<snowblink_> is chkconfig a RH specific command?
<ompaul> snowblink_, I think it goes with the rpm based distros - it ain't in in ubuntu afaik
<phigan> Hello
<ompaul> phigan, hi
* ompaul looks at the time - 08:30 getting real close to having to run
<phigan> whats the difference between hoary and warty?
<ompaul> phigan, hoary is a development line that will be production in april
<phigan> any disadvantage in using it?
<ompaul> phigan, warty is production today
<phigan> hoary, that is. that you know of.
<K-Rich> ompaul: 1:30am here :/
<ompaul> phigan, it is in a state of flux and stuff can be broken in it and no one should care
<phigan> so better to stick with warty?
<ompaul> phigan, I suppose if you are new to it all go for warty would be my adivce
<K-Rich> phigan: will it be an easy move from warty to hoary come april ?
<phigan> i'm not that new, but i'm getting this error, and I don't know what to do about it
<phigan> mount: Symbol `sys_siglist' has different size in shared object, onsider re-linking
<phigan> with mingetty, and several other apps as well
<phigan> i was thinking rebuilding glibc would take care of the problem, but I've updated gcc and it seems there are problems building glibc with latest gcc
<phigan> heh
<ompaul> phigan, well that is the chance you taking as I was pointing to
<phigan> oh, that has nothin to do with ubuntu
<phigan> that's just whats up with my ibook
<phigan> so i was thinking of trying out a distro for once
<rattboi> phigan, I tried hoary live cd on my iBook G4
<Ronan151> what the best media player for mp3, wma, and ogg?
<zenrox> xmms
<phigan> rattboi: me too.. it looked pretty but it didn't always function :)
<rattboi> phigan, what problems did you have?
<Ronan151> is there a plug in for wma's
<Ronan151> it only wants to play mp3's
<zenrox> dont know got read www.xmms.org
<phigan> rattboi: it locked up at least once, and one time it went to sleep and wouldn't wake up
<rattboi> huh
<rattboi> I had some goofyness with volume, as I remember
<rattboi> and sleeping wasn't working
<phigan> i was hoping it would have gcc :)
<phigan> i don't think it does
<rattboi> at least, not by just closing the lid
<rattboi> phigan, you mean to program with?
<rattboi> apt-get install build-essentials
<phigan> rattboi: to rebuild glibc on my harddrive
<ompaul> Ronan151, well talk to microsoft about closing their software formats off from the world and annoying you then you might get the idea :) - check google for a package called essentials
<phigan> rattboi: You can apt-get while booted from the cd?
<rattboi> yeah
<phigan> nice
<jeavis> hello, how I can now what is my processor and speed?
<phigan> i will try it , but last time i tried booting off the cd it just sat at a white/gray screen :/
<ompaul> jeavis, cd /proc and then cat cpuinfo
<rattboi> I installed a bunch of weird stuff last time I ran the live cd
<Ronan151> ha
<phigan> i hope it boots :)
<phigan> be back in a bit
<ompaul> jeavis, that work for you?>
* ompaul slaps the hand of typo
<jeavis> ompaul: yes
<jeavis> and to know my ram?
<ompaul> jeavis, the simple way is to run top and read the value Mem
<K-Rich> jeavis: free
<Cspnico> yop
<ompaul> jeavis, you can exist top by typing q
<ompaul> jeavis, you can exit top by typing q  [even] 
<apj_ubuntu> does anyone can use driverloader for WLAN card in ubuntu?
<jeavis> ompaul, in /proc I use cat meminfo
<Mr_Milenko> heh.. im back.. with another problem
<ompaul> okay I type 3 letters you type 11 before the enter :0)
<Mr_Milenko> o.o
<Get> I'm going to buy a wireless network card  to my ubuntu box, any hints of compatible cards?
<snowblink_> ompaul: cheers. Just reading the ORA Tomcat book, obviously they assume an RPM system
<Cspnico> how do install kernel source on ubuntu?
<Mr_Milenko> could someone help me get my damn DCC working in Xchat with a D-Link DL-524 router >:(
<ompaul> snowblink_, so you can write to the authors and say you know it is not right for debian this is :-)
<Cspnico> the commands apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.8.1 doesn't work?
<ompaul> right got ro run
<ompaul> have a good morning
<Ronan151> has anyone used play fair??
<will> ubuntu crashes completely when i try and download a torrent! whats going on__
<will> ?
<K-Rich> echo -e "`hostname`\n`uname` `uname -r`\n===================\n`cat /proc/cpuinfo`\n`cat /proc/meminfo`">compinfo
<snowblink_> K-Rich: gdesklets or gnome-applets can also show info. They are shinier too. ;)
<K-Rich> snowblink_: as well as gkrellm :P
<K-Rich> snowblink_: but that command uses less resources :)
<thoreauputic> gkrellm is useful for mounting and keeping track of disc space etc - and has useful buttons for various things
<subterrific> anyone familiar with making debian packages?
<subterrific> i've got an interesting issue with a package i'm trying to make
<snowblink_> subterrific's nick makes me hungry...
* subterrific politely asks snowblink_ to stop chewing on his leg
<maximaus> hmmm. insight needed. I've got only one pci port and two isa's (two unused usb's as well). Network card is taking up the pci port and it doesn't seem possible to get an isa sound card to work...any suggestions on a soundcard solution? There's an unrecognized on-board sound chip as well...
<maximaus> LOL, of course this is with Ubuntu-Warty. :D
<zenrox> maximaus,  do you know what the onboard sound card is??
<maximaus> I wish. I'm on vacation at the relative's and have no printed guide.
<maximaus> It's an old IBM Aptiva box.
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> do you rember the model nuber if the aptiva
<maximaus> They're happy enough though--they gave the box up for dead with an infested 98 drive. LOL
* Aegir shudders
<zenrox> if you do go to ibms webpage and get the vital info
<maximaus> Ubuntu seems pretty swish for them even without sound. :P
<Aegir> I remember the last Aptiva I had
<zenrox> me too
<Alquimista> Anyone can tell me if Ubuntu has a tool/method of configuring a) second ethernet card b) internet connection sharing on it (dhcp server & ip masquerade)?
<Aegir> Bad memories...
<zenrox> Aegir,  me too mwave that should send chills down your spine
<Alquimista> [other than dooing it old style by vi-ing config files] 
<Aegir> 'Twas an Aptiva E series, running 95 first eddition
<maximaus> Yarrr, I'll wander over to the IBM site and try to grab some info.
<Aegir> Was reformatted twice a week
<zenrox> 95 osr2 on my sys
<zenrox> and it had usb too
<zenrox> flakey at best tho
<Aegir> Oh yeah
<Aegir> Aptivas were very crumbly
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: the firestarter firewall app does NAT (IP masquerade) - it's trivially easy to set up: one click really
<maximaus> The best thing I can say about this one is yeah--it's got USB, it's quiet, and actually runs Ubuntu better than win98 on a 300mhz chip.
<Aegir> Was my first computer and I was about 8 years old
<Lathiat> is there a network install cd for hoary?
<zenrox> lol
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: hi there Oz :-)
<zenrox> i gave mine up for dead and 7 years old and broke it with a sleg when i got a new sys
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: hi :)
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: yep, but the first step should be to install the ethernet, yep? now, I can edit startup scripts etc. but is there a tool for that I should rather use?
* Aegir pats his 2ghz dual screen comp
<Ronan151> can someone help me, im trying to install digikam and everytime i compile it, it just says error, cant find x includes
<Aegir> I've come far with PC's since that Aptiva
<zenrox> aegir can i pick you brain about getting that work on my sys then
<maximaus> me too, I've got an Emachines now dammit!!!
<maximaus> :P
<zenrox> dual screens
<raghu>  any one crontab specialist?
<Aegir> I used the ATI drivers
<zenrox> nvidia here
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: frankly I don't know - I have a very simple home network with dialup and I set up nfs etc by editing config files
<zenrox> Aegir,  also 2 seprate vid cards
<Aegir> Just plugged my seccond screen into the video cards DVI port with a VGA to DVI converter
<Aegir> No idea how to do it without using one card and ATI drivers
<zenrox> ok no prob then
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: thats my point sadly :(
<zenrox> both vid cards are nvidia
<zenrox> s
<Aegir> I spent all day just trying to get the blasted ATI drivers working =(
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: I can do that too but it is supposed to be for end users...
<zenrox> lol
<snowblink_> raghu: not specialist. Just ask your question.
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: but you know what? I found something...
<Aegir> (I had to reformat after trying to use Synaptic to update to Hoary via the repositories, it didnt work :/)
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: I haven't used it, but some people like webmin
<raghu> snowblink_: /home/plone2/zope/arc /home/plone2/zope/var && mv /home/plone2/zope/*.tgz  /root/bak-var
<maximaus> Aegir: eek, I think this box is staying warty then.
<Aegir> Heheh
<raghu> snowblink_: arc is script
<wdh> thoreauputic, i never liked it much.. it doesnt help your understanding of what happens either..
<Aegir> I ran into issues with Python and the GIMP
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: but is it out of the box on Ubuntu?
<snowblink_> raghu: why && and not ; ?
<zenrox> i upgraded to hoary no probm then i am a bit of a power user
<thoreauputic> wdh: I gather it overwrites things as well?
<Aegir> They smegged up with conflicts then the whole PC went down
<Aegir> So I started fresh with Hoary
<Aegir> Works well
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: no, you'd have to apt-get install it
<zenrox> Aegir,  dont it tho
<wdh> thoreauputic, i dont know.. i always used webmin if i did not know what to configure :P
<zenrox> even with polypaudio
<maximaus> This box is just an internet access terminal w openoffice, so warty should work well for at least the next year I hope.
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: probably in the universe repo - I'll check, hang on
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: no need to...
<raghu> snowblink_: arc is script to backup small folder ...it will put in some other folder so i want it to move to my sqpecified folder
<Aegir> Heheh, Im pretty new at Ubuntu, I liked it so much I reformatted my dual-booting laptop and PC and stuf Ubuntu on them
<zenrox> ya the ubuntu virus striks agine
<zenrox> lol
<Alquimista> Speaking of Open Office - does anyone know if there are debs for OO 1.1.4 somewhere out there already?
* Aegir ditched windows about a month ago and hasnt looked back
<zenrox> ubuntu took over 2 boxes on my network
<zenrox> trying to convice the last windows user on my network to switch
<Aegir> The only PC I have with Windows is a p100 laptop with Win3.1
<wdh> Alquimista, for OOo2 at least :P preview releases that is
<maximaus> speaking of with F-Secure is offering linux virus protection for ONLY 80usd per year!!!
<Alquimista> thoreauputic: my point is using what is provided in the install
<zenrox> i ditched win 7 years ago
<Aegir> :D
<snowblink_> raghu: is this root's crontab?
<grolours> hello, I am new to Ubuntu. I tried to install Warty on my SATA HD. The intall freeze when grub-install is launched. Can someone explain what happen ?
<thoreauputic> Alquimista: well, apt-cache policy says it's in universe repo, for what it's worth
<subterrific> Alquimista: OOo 1.1.4 is in Hoary
<Alquimista> wdh: wouldnt use it yet
<Alquimista> sub: last I checked, two days ago, it was 1.1.3
<Aegir> Moomoomoo. I need a drink...
<subterrific> anyone here with experience making debian packages?
<raghu> snowblink_: yes
<vi11e> does anyone know why my menus in certain programs are fetched to very big resolution.. I have no way of seeing the text in those menus, but the actual programs are normal size.. for example xmms and mplayer
<wdh> Alquimista, seems quite stable/usable..
<jmob> subterrific: in what manner? what do you want to do?
<raghu> snowblink_: i can put the command i pasted in one script and call through command no?
<subterrific> Alquimista: yer right, i'm seeing things
<snowblink_> raghu: yes you can do that
<thoreauputic> subterrific: only with `checkinstall` - I guess that doesn't count ;)
<snowblink_> raghu: what problem were you having?
<jmob> subterrific: I've use checkinstall to just provide a gross wrapper around things I wanted to be able to yank out with dpkg
<maximaus> subterrific: for what it's worth, I often use alien to install rpms if I can't find a .deb. Non mission critical stuff of course.
<Alquimista> wdh: what are the most important changes?
<subterrific> jmob: i'm learning how to make packages, i've made 4 today, but i've run across an issue i can't solve now
<jmob> subterrific: ah, okay, I'm no help then
<subterrific> :(
<Alquimista> subterrific: I cant help you but it is great you do, making packages is fun and useful for others :)
<snowblink_> subterrific: why don't you tell us the issue? Maybe someone will know...
<subterrific> well i'm packaging the teamspeak2 server and i want it to run as user daemon group daemon, but it needs write access to /etc/tss2
<subterrific> i can't figure out how to have the package create /etc/tss2 and set the permissions, group, and owner
<subterrific> i see a few other directories in /etc/ that have owners other than root, so i'm looking at those packages now
<snowblink_> subterrific: have you tried #debian?
<subterrific> nope
<snowblink_> subterrific: I'm guessing some folks on there would know
<subterrific> yeah, i just figured out how the courier-imap package is doing it...looks ugly. i'm guessing there isn't a good solution to this problem yet
<Echylo> does any one has experience with photoshop CS & Ubuntu
<Echylo> and is there a way to get it working,
<Aegir> Not to my knowledge,
<Aegir> The OS checker on the Photoshop install spits out WINE
<helio7> gosh it's late my brains not working what's the untar syntax anyone?
<Echylo> maybe cross over office?
<Echylo> or cedega?
<Aegir> Hmmm, Not sure
<helio7> tar -x blah.tar /new/path?
<snowblink_> Echylo: I'm not sure if codeweavers have full CS support yet.
<Aegir> You can try them, but I cant make any guarentees
<thor|away> helio7: tar xvzf <file>
<lifeless> helio7: tar xf blah.tar
<helio7> thanks
<Echylo> hmm
<Aegir> You may want to wait for the linux version of Photoshop Adobe are working on
<Echylo> ow?
<snowblink_> Aegir: they are?
<Aegir> Pity is that they have finished the public beta
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - can someone please remind me, what is the gnome printer config (gui) tool called?
<Lathiat> adobe photoshop runs fine under crossover
<Echylo> CS?
<helio7> err to untar is what i meant
<Aegir> Yeah, my sister is a Windows noob, but she's very good with Photoshop, but she went to the Adobe site and saw the news of Linux PS, and she told me
<snowblink_> helio7: tar xvf file
<Echylo> yay
<Neil3> cool!
<Aegir> I doubt that she was BS'ing
<Neil3> linux ps
<Neil3> :)
<Echylo> and is the gimp a good alternative?
<Aegir> The GIMP is brilliant
<Aegir> I prefer PS though
<Echylo> uhu
<tolstoy_> when i start my theme preference panel, the pix of the themes have big question marks on them. is there something I can do to fix that?
<thor|away> tolstoy_: sometimes they take a while to load
<thor|away> tolstoy_: I see the same here but it clears in a second or two
<tolstoy_> i haven't seen 'em in months
* snowblink_ would have thought a Linux PS Beta would have been bigger news
<Sirius_Black> sorry for this repeat but can someone please have a look and remind me, what is the gnome printer config (gui) tool called?  It should be on your ubuntu gnome desktop (i think) - i have somehow managed to lose mine :-(
<aspro> The linux beta from adobe was acrobat reader
<Aegir> Was it? Darn
<aspro> aye
<Aegir> I heard that they were working on both'
<Aegir> Ahwell
<maximaus> Sirius_Black: have a look under computer-system configuration...
<aspro> if it was photoshop, it would have been plastered everywhere :)
<Aegir> Wine still runs pretty well
<Aegir> Yeah
<Aegir> I'll go slap my sister for getting my hopes up :D
<lifeless> sirius - desktop-admin-printers
<Echylo> yea
<aspro> gimp vs photoshop flamewars will never die :P
<Echylo> give her a slap from me too
<Echylo> :p
<Sirius_Black> maximaus: can you please just tell me what is the package called - my menus are all messed up
<Aegir> =)
<Aegir> Well, Wine take aprox 1hr on my box to do a 'make'
<snowblink_> Echylo: you can run PS7 on crossover
<Aegir> You can run PS7 under normal Wine
<Lathiat> why make wine, just install the package
<arnau_> Hello. I've installed ubuntu warthy? If I install ubuntu hoary now, somebody can tell me if it is  sufficiently stable?
<tolstoy_> gnome-cups-manager?
<Aegir> I make Wine to get better performance
<Aegir> Not so much performance though
<zenrox> arnau_,  what do you consider sufficiently stable
<aspro> arnau_ i havent come across any showstoppers yet, not that I am a power user
<aspro> :P
<Aegir> I have one old game called Transport Tycoon thats VERY picky when it comes to Wine
<zenrox> no show stopers here either but i am a power user
<tolstoy_> once in a while the kernel is out of sync with available nvidia drivers.
<Aegir> It spits out the latest two snapshots
<Aegir> And acts eraticly under most package installs
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> I just downed CS
<Echylo> now I need 7? :( :p
<Aegir> Well, their may be a way to run CS
<spiral> hi
<Aegir> Google it =D
<arnau_> zenrox_: I consider sufficently stable if I can run kde without problem and I have not problems of dependency.
<aspro> Echylo, you should look on the codeweavers site, they might have something in the works?
<zenrox> arnau_, then hoary ant for you then
<Echylo> k aspro I'll check it ou
<tolstoy_> Sirius_Black, gnome-cups-manager
<arnau_> zenrox_: do you use hoary?
<zenrox> arnau_, yep
<arnau_> zenrox_: do you use kde?
<zenrox> nope
<spiral> Riddell: thank you !!!! ;-)
<arnau_> zenrox_: what do you use? gnome?
<zenrox> yep
<Aegir> I use Hoary and Gnome
<zenrox> gnome all the way
<Aegir> Considering Windowmaker and Xfce though
<zenrox> xfce is kewl
<zenrox> and eay to install
<arnau_> I like kde. Somebody can tell me if hoary works well with kde?
<Aegir> Well, there are packages for it
<Aegir> My friend broke Warty installing KDE though =D
<zenrox> i have some of the kde stuff installed for k3b
<k31th> morning all
<rattboi> KDE has the better apps, but worse desktop environment
<zenrox> evening
<zenrox> rattboi,  i agree
<Aegir> Yeah, I liken KDE to tinfoil, Cheap, natty, and far too shiny
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> Aegir, make shure you add IMHO
<k31th> humm iv got this issue this dvr card will only work properly in windows o im thinking about running windows on anouther box  and running linux as my main  box only rebooting to windows for halflife2
<rattboi> but at least it doesn't give you cancer
<spacey_ki> you sure?:)
<Aegir> zenrox: Lol, yeah
<Echylo> photoshop CS : known not to work
<Echylo> codeweavers :(
<zenrox> yep but it can run ps 7.0
<zenrox> lol
<k31th> i hate windows i fucking hate it i dont want to have to run it for a dvr card grrrr
<Aegir> Yeah, must be because Crossover has more stuff to fool the OS detectors
<zenrox> but that ant a free program either
<Aegir> Yeah
<zenrox> but it does work
<zenrox> for some program
<zenrox> s
<Aegir> I've heard good things about Crossover
<zenrox> i use it
<Aegir> I prefer standard Wine though
<tolstoy_> Anyone know what generates the gnome-theme thumbnails, and how I can re-invoke it?  dpkg-reconfigure capplets?
<zenrox> gui install is nice in it
<Aegir> December 2004 build being my fav
<zenrox> thats the ver with dx9 in it
<Aegir> Not sure
<Aegir> It works well though
<Aegir> Runs my quirky old win95 games well
<zenrox> tho this is the first linux wine as worked with out any probs
<Aegir> Runs JK3 and Quake3 well too
<zenrox> qhy not run quake3 nativly
<Lathiat> why would you run quake3 under wine ;p
<zenrox> why
<Aegir> Except the ATI drivers make it not much fun
<Lathiat> zenrox: :)
<Aegir> I was bored
<Aegir> =D
<zenrox> lol
<Lathiat> haha
<zenrox> classic linux user
<Aegir> :D
<zenrox> "i was boared"
<Aegir> Rofl
<zenrox> lol
<k31th> 'this ati 9500 has no linux driver which means no dual monitors :(
<zenrox> its amaziing what we do to linux and it keeps ticken like a switch watch
<Aegir> =(
<Aegir> Poor k31th
<k31th> :(
<k31th> sucks
<k31th> 'i want duals
<Aegir> Want the link to the guide I used to install? You using hoary too?
<k31th> install what ?
<zenrox> the drivers
<Aegir> The ATI drivers
<k31th> 9500 ?
<Aegir> To get dual-screen
<zenrox> yep
<Aegir> Yeah,
<k31th> fuck yea
<k31th> i love you
<zenrox> no you dont
<Lathiat> Anyone know how to tell nvidia with twinview to use a modeline for one of the displays
<zenrox> Lathiat,  not me
<k31th> link me up
<Aegir> Alrighty then, let me just go through my history in Mozzila
<Aegir> *mozilla
<zenrox> lol
<k31th> kk
<maximaus> crap, the IBM site offers no insight on this old Aptiva. What do you guys think: if an ISA sound card doesn't work, surely an ISA network card should be equally ignored? Should I even think about a usb soundcard?
<zenrox> Aegir,  you mean firefox
<zenrox> maximaus,  not true
<Lathiat> maximaus: if the isa sound card doesnt work odds are the io/dma/irq settings are wrong
<Aegir> Whatever =P
<Lathiat> maximaus: which is perfectly fixable
<k31th> Aegir /msg me it im going to dig out other monitor from loft
<zenrox> maximaus,  networkcards are all generly supported
<maximaus> oooh, tell me more
<Aegir> Righto
<k31th> Aegir that kool ?
<k31th> bb in 10
<Aegir> Sure
<maximaus> I've got a SB compatible card in my ISA slot, but lsmod shows nuttin'
<Lathiat> maximaus: it helpds to identify what brand/chipset/blah the cards are
<zenrox> maximaus,  you also might have to run a isasetup for yourd cound card
<Lathiat> maximaus: isa stuff isnt automatically detected
<netmonk> 3
<Lathiat> you'll want to 'modprobe sb' and see if it works then
<zenrox> 3 what netmonk
<maximaus> brb
<Lathiat> you may then need to fiddle with settings such as io, irq and dma
<Lathiat> you could try io=0x220 irq=5, works on many setups
<netmonk> sorry, this was for the service channel
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> what was the isa sound card setup for mdk
<maximaus> Lathiat: scuse me for being a knuckledragger, but would those be bios or Ubuntu settings?
<Lathiat> yeh you can install that i think
<zenrox> ubuntu has that as well
<Lathiat> maximaus: in ubuntu
<Lathiat> maximaus: run modprobe sb io=0x220 irq=5
<Lathiat> for example
<Lathiat> but its best to try 'modprobe sb' to see if it can figure it out for itself
<Lathiat> if not, try those settings, if not i can give you a script which will try most usual combinations
<Lathiat> maximaus: Alternatively, if your BIOS lists what the setting sare
<Lathiat> maximaus: you can copy them down, and then specify what it said they were
<maximaus> modeprobe sb as root gives nothing, is that a good thing? LOL
<Lathiat> possibly
<Lathiat> type dmesg
<Lathiat> see what it says
<maximaus> a whole lot, let me parse it...
<Lathiat> just look at the last few lines
<Lathiat> should say something abotu the sb driver
<maximaus> sb: PnP: Found Card Named = "ESS ES1869 Plug and Play AudioDrive", Card PnP id = ESS1869, Device PnP id = ESS1869
<Lathiat> and if it found a card
<Lathiat> there you go, it found it :)
<maximaus> YAY!!
<zenrox> lol
<Lathiat> you could try play something then see if it works
<zenrox> do a simpole system sound
<Lathiat> you'll also want to run 'echo sb >> /etc/modules' as root
<Lathiat> maximaus: if your stuck for something to test it with, 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' will produce horrible white noise out your speakers :)
<maximaus> oh lala!
<maximaus> well, I've got to find a power outlet for these speakers first. I'll return in a few.
<Lathiat> ok
<zenrox> lol
<maximaus> You've made my grey day Lathiat.
<Lathiat> maximaus: when your done with that I should be able to help you with that network card and usb sound too
<OldHenry> hi folks :)
<Aegir> 'llo
<zenrox> helo
<OldHenry> just installed ubuntu.. works great...
<zenrox> another covert
<maximaus> oh, the network works great, and the usb was in case the isa didn't work. brb.
<zenrox> hide
<Lathiat> maximaus: Unfortunately, old ISA hardware did not have much in the way of auto-detection, etc
<maximaus> plug and pray
<maximaus> I know
<Lathiat> maximaus: ah cool :))
<Lathiat> yes, plug and pray :)
<maximaus> LOL
<splatch_> hi everybody
<Lathiat> pray *really* hard :)
<splatch_> where can i find a sources.list file for hoary ?
<Echylo> yeaaa
<zenrox> lol just not the the porclen god
<Echylo> I beated four in a row level three
<Echylo> :D
<Lathiat> splatch_: simply change all references of warty to hoary in your sources.list
<zenrox> yep what hea said
<Echylo> can it be that upgrade is broken?
<Echylo> cause it dodn't worked with me
<Echylo> can't say error
<Echylo> I'll check it again this afternoon
<zenrox> Echylo,  whats the error
<Echylo> he just stopped when setting up packages
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone tried OOo2.0-devel in hoary ?
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: yeh at one point
<zenrox> da_bon_bon, net yet
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat: why is the splash sooooo unprofessional ?! :P
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: k
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: its called a development version for a reason :)
<Echylo> :D
<Lathiat> splash screens are usually done just before release :)
<da_bon_bon> Lathiat: ah, i see. but still, the 1.1 slashed out 2~!!
<Lathiat> man i need a faster internet connection
<Lathiat> da_bon_bon: i thought it was cute myself :)
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: there's a command switch to disable the splash if you hate it :)
<Lathiat> 3 hours to wait till i get the latest hoary-install daily build, blah
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: whats it ?
<zenrox> installing OOo2.0
<zenrox> 1.5 mins
<thoreauputic> hmm - I forget - try typing ooffice -help to see ?
* maximaus is dancing like a fool to my ISA soundcard. Cake for everybody!!!!
<Lathiat> maximaus: haha :)
<thoreauputic> or man oofice
<thoreauputic> *ooffice
<maximaus> Good grief, thanks Lathiat, I'm only 47 percent dork and couldn't handle that meself.
<maximaus> LOL
<ajmitch> Lathiat: 3 hours is nothing :)
<Aegir> Ahh, finally, my quirky old Win95 game is running again
<Lathiat> ajmitch: far too much :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: are you speaking at LCA this year?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: nope, not even sure if I'm coming yet (hoping to win the RDP)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: might do a presentation at gnome.conf.au on avahi
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> I'm not likely to be there
<ajmitch> but I'll certainly be at the next one
<Lathiat> in new zealand? :)
<Lathiat> man thats going to suck, expensive :(
<ajmitch> it's only 10min walk for me :)
<Lathiat> hahaha
* Lathiat stabs 
<zenrox> lol
<Lathiat> i might have a job by then so might actually have some money ;p
<Lathiat> but its alot of money
<Lathiat> :(
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> worth it tho
<ajmitch> you're in perth?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> i was lucky enough to have the conference pay for me last year, and the year before it was in perth and i was an org so that was easy
<ajmitch> I'm in Dunedin, so it'd probably cost only slightly more for me to get to canberra than it would for you :)
<Lathiat> indeed
<Aegir> Darn, theres only one feature of Win Explorer that I liked and want in GNOME, Show files in groups
* maximaus announces to everyone that now that sound has been fixed, yet another boxen has been saved from the recycling heap by the power of Ubuntu!
<ajmitch> I was in adelaide, even attended the ipv6 miniconf :)
<Lathiat> so you an organiser for 06?
<ajmitch> maximaus: well done :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: cool :)
<Lathiat> no ipv6 mini conf this year
<ajmitch> nope, I'm not helping out yet
<Lathiat> conference felt it wasn't close enough to the aims of the conference, or something
<abi_> hi
<Aegir> Hello
<ajmitch> I'd love to be at the security miniconf
<maximaus> 'lo
* ajmitch is interested in getting selinux & hoary playing nicely
* Lathiat going to goto GNOME miniconf if he goes
<Lathiat> wouldnt mind peeking at the audio either
<Lathiat> and security for that matter ;p
<ajmitch> too many good things
<abi_> i need help, i've changed on ide my cdrom and my cd writer, now i can't write cd's. what conf do i need to modify?
<lifeless> Lathiat: you gotta come, and drag adrian along
<Lathiat> which adrian?
<lifeless> chadd
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> and who are these scary people who seem to know who i am? :)
<Aegir> lol] 
<lifeless> I'm robert collins ... who you know
<Lathiat> at lca03 i had this guy wander into the computer club and proclaim 'I know you -- your from debian and ipv6', and i had no idea who the hell he was :) was a most interesting experience.
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> how do i find a specific file?
<lifeless> lol
<snowblink_> kreiger: locate filename
<kreiger> in console?
<Lathiat> altho i dont really have much to do with debian
<kreiger> or nautilus?
<Aegir> abi_: What apps do you use to burn? I know a few have to be configured at startup, and should have a prefferences menu
<Lathiat> no sure were he go that idea
<snowblink_> kreiger: cli
<Lathiat> i just run it
<lifeless> lavigj: well I met you @ lca04, talking ipv6 stuff
<Lathiat> although i've moved to ubuntu now on my desktops
<kreiger> cli?
<snowblink_> kreiger: Command Line Interface, Terminal, Console, TTY
<thoreauputic> kreiger: command line interface
<abi_> Aegir: first app that fails is cdrecord to erase a cd-rw disc
<snowblink_> kreiger: whatever you want to call it. ;)
<kreiger> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<snowblink_> kreiger: fresh install?
<kreiger> yes
<k31th> updatedb
<thoreauputic> kreiger: run sudo updatedb
<snowblink_> kreiger: sudo updatedb
<Aegir> abi_: Not sure I can help you, try going through any man page or docu you can find, it should say what its config is
<kreiger> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> sudo updatedb
<snowblink_> kreiger: don't worry about that one
<snowblink_> kreiger: only happens the first time
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> so now just let it run?
<snowblink_> kreiger: yes
<kreiger> k.
<abi_> Aegir, the problem is that the record programs now try to record in the cd reader
<kreiger> i GUESS it's doing something
<snowblink_> kreiger: then locate filename
<thoreauputic> kreiger: yes, then try locate again
<kreiger> i don't see it doing something
<kreiger> ahh k
<kreiger> danke
<thoreauputic> kreiger: silence is golden
<thoreauputic> takes a while
* kreiger smiles
<Aegir> abi_: Yeah, thats outta my depth, sorry mate, cant help you.
<kreiger> found it
<kreiger> thanks guys
<abi_> Aegir, thanks anyway
<Aegir> abi_: No problem
<thoreauputic> abi_: you can point the cd burn program at the new devices - probably /dev/hdc has become hdd and vice-versa, or somthing similar
<abi_> thoreauputic, ok. do you know how can i do that for cdrecord?
<photoguy41> how do i set GTK_CONFIG?
<thoreauputic> abi_: no, sorry - but you can scan for it - something like cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus ( I might have that wrong - needs checking )
<abi_> thoreauputic, i'll try
<abi_> thoreauputic, tnks
<thoreauputic> abi_: that seems to give a result here like 2, 2, 2 with a bunch of other rubbish...
<abi_> thoreauputic, yes, and i get the scsi locations of my cd-rom and cd-rw
<thoreauputic> abi_: check where your /dev/cdrom link points as well -  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> you probably need to change that link
<abi_> thoreauputic, /dev/cdrom must point to cd reader or to cd writer?
<thoreauputic> eg from /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc or whatever
<siimo> does linux support PCI express
<thoreauputic> abi_: points to the reader here
<thoreauputic> in my case /dev/hdd
<abi_> thoreauputic, well, now is pointing to writer, how do i change it?
<thoreauputic> delete the link and make a new one
<thoreauputic> # rm /dev/cdrom && ln -s /dev/hd*  /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> something like that
<scizzo> you can change the preferences for the cdrom stuff a lot in the controls from GNOME also
<scizzo> you can also change that in /etc/fstab
<abi_> thoreauputic, have changed /dev/cdrom now points to reader
<thoreauputic> scizzo: good point
<siimo> i am asking as im planning to buy a GeForce 6600 256MB PCI Express  will it work with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> abi_: scizzo is right - you can edit /etc/fstab
<abi_> scizzo, but in fstab the two drives have identicar lines
<scizzo> abi_: well they should use different devices
<thoreauputic> abi_: they shouldn't - needs fixing
<scizzo> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<scizzo> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<scizzo> as a example
<abi_> scizzo, yes, I mean all line is identicar but /media/cdrom?
<thoreauputic> abi_: those are the mount points
<scizzo> abi_: well that is the main source of the mountpoints for the devices I guess
<thoreauputic> abi_: they need to be different, obviously :)
<kreiger> Hm, anybody know a good filemanager besides nautilus?
<abi_> scizzo, will it work if I swap cdrom0 for cdrom1?
<thoreauputic> kreiger: rox filer
<kreiger> OR a way to keep nautilus in one window?
<kreiger> preferably with two panes
<scizzo> abi_: change the device order in fstab
<thoreauputic> kreiger: it's a pain, isn't it?
<kreiger> yes.
<thoreauputic> kreiger: middle click wil do it
<kreiger> i'm too lazy to middleclick
<abi_> now I have: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<abi_> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<thoreauputic> kreiger: but I recommend rox
<iPal> hello?
<scizzo> iPal: hi
<kreiger> danke, thoreauputic.
<scizzo> abi_: change hdc to hdb and change hdb to hdc then
<iPal> are any of you free for a couple of minutes?
<scizzo> abi_: save the file...put a data CD in and mount /media/cdrom0
<scizzo> or something
<thoreauputic> kreiger: no worries :)
<scizzo> iPal: don't ask to ask...just ask
<iPal> ok, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on an iBook
<iPal> an old iBook G3
<abi_> scizzo, ok i will try this thinks, thanks
<abi_> thoreauputic, thanks
<iPal> The CD mounts on Mac OS 9
<thoreauputic> abi_: no problem :)
<iPal> and the installer starts up when i use the 'c' key
<iPal> the installation procedure loads
<iPal> language, keyboard etc fine
<iPal> then, it says it cant mount the cd
<scizzo> abi_: if you want to see if cdrecord finds the devices then run: cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<thoreauputic> scizzo: I told him that one already ;)
<abi_> scizzo, yes, i've tried it before
<scizzo> ok
<scizzo> sorry
<scizzo> :P
<abi_> :)
<thoreauputic> scizzo: ;-)
<abi_> thanks both
<scizzo> iPal: hmmm...you get what error msg?
<iPal> it says it cant mount the cd
<abi_> bye
<iPal> it is asking me to insert the cd and then click continue
<iPal> or OK
<scizzo> iPal: I had problems mounting/reading a CD that I burned to hard....I used a speed the CD was not happy to burn...
<iPal> oh, maybe i should try 4x?
<iPal> or 2x?
<Panzerboy> hey
<iPal> another weird thing, when i mounted the iso image using toast, it showed up as two cds, but when i burnt it and then loaded it on the cd rom, it only came up as one
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> toast
<kreiger> i want toast
<scizzo> iPal: did you try to use x8?
<iPal> actually, 16x
<kreiger> apt-get pizza
<kreiger> apt-get soda
<kreiger> win!
<k31th> apt-get install sodamizer
<jeavis> hello
<scizzo> iPal: try to burn one with 8x
<kreiger> ...
<scizzo> iPal: might help
<jeavis> I have a problem with php
<kreiger> hey, here's a question boys
<iPal> or maybe something slower? i really dont mind
<scizzo> iPal: 8x should be ok
<scizzo> iPal: depends on the CD
<scizzo> iPal: before you burn though...look if the md5sum is correct
<iPal> ok
<scizzo> iPal: you can get the md5sum stuff on the site
<Panzerboy> snowblink_: you still here?
<jeavis> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4  FTP: NOT FOUND
<scizzo> iPal: hmmm...maybe there is a bug report about this
<iPal> oh?
<thoreauputic> jeavis: it's in main - is your sources.list correct?
<iPal> if the disk loads and i can see the file, the md5sum must be ok right?
<scizzo> give me a few secs
<netmonk> how can I format a partition in ubuntu? there is no grafical paritioner, right?
<Panzerboy> netmonk: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Panzerboy> netmonk: gnome frontend to parted
<Panzerboy> i dont't know though in which repo is it
<subterrific> yay
<subterrific> got the teamspeak2 server packaged
<subterrific> figured out that permissions issue
<Panzerboy> subterrific: i have no clue what is that, but good for you :)
<subterrific> :)
<netmonk> Panzerboy, thanks
<subterrific> http://goteamspeak.com
<Panzerboy> subterrific: voip stuff
<Panzerboy> i'm using skype
<Panzerboy> mainly because all my friends use it
<iPal> and because skype is really good...?
<Panzerboy> iPal: yeah, that too :)
<iPal> :-)
<Panzerboy> it's ok
<iPal> anything better out there?
<Panzerboy> i have no idea
<scizzo> iPal: can't find a report about this....
<Panzerboy> i'm not that deep into voip
<iPal> scizzo, thanks
<subterrific> teamspeak is used by gamers mostly
<Panzerboy> i've heard asterisk is good, but it has some problems with NAT
<scizzo> iPal: if you find something that is wrong...look at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
* Panzerboy is upgrading hoary
<iPal> ok
<jeavis> thoreauputic: I do that
<Panzerboy> let's see what will be broken afterwards :)
<subterrific> asterisk is a full PBX, not really practical for casual use
<scizzo> iPal: I tried to install ubuntu on a i386 machine when I burned the CD to fast and it stuck AFAIK at the same place as you....
<iPal> oh, so i'll try the lowest speed then
<scizzo> iPal: just try with 4x or 8x I used 8x and it worked fine
<iPal> ok, and is the 2 cd image thing a problem?
<Panzerboy> do you know any dc++ client that uses gtk2 ?
<scizzo> iPal: that I don't know
<scizzo> iPal: was it a loop you mounted it as?
<iPal> a loop?
<iPal> i dont understant
<scizzo> iPal: does this happen if you try to mount some other iso?
<iPal> 2 cd images? no
<scizzo> iPal: hmmm...
<Panzerboy> iPal: what is the problem ?
<scizzo> iPal: I have no answer for that....sorry
<iPal> when i open the iso in toast
<iPal> and click the mount button
<iPal> it shows up as 2 virtual cds
<iPal> but when i burn it to a disc, it is only one
<iPal> and, the installer says it cant read the cd after it has started up from it
<iPal> anyways, i'll try burning the disc at 4x
<iPal> thanks guys!
<drasko> Could not access ALSA device "default", check its permissions... Where to do this?
<drasko> Could not access ALSA device "default", check its permissions... Where to do this
<bascule> chmod 1666 /dev/snd/*
<KonvIRC> Hi guys, I have an old notebook and thought to install deb, does anybody know if you can install ubuntu via modem, as in deb?
<kirkt> hey all im trying to install array 5, but it says it can't find and mount a cdrom
<kirkt> (it runs from the cdrom... doh!!)
<kirkt> any insights ?
<Aegir> There's an array 5?
<kirkt> yes
<_4strO> what is array 5 ?
<kirkt> huh
<kirkt> hoary..
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> kirkt> array 5 is another name for hoary ?
<kirkt> anyone knows why ubuntu BOOTS from cd but then doesn't detect it ?
<kirkt> Development Release: Ubuntu Linux 5.04 Array 5
<kirkt> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Tomcat_> kirkt: My experience is that you need to reinsert CDs after boot so the automounter will see it.
<_4strO> kirkt> thx :)
<_4strO> strange system :p
<kirkt> doesnt work Tomcat_
<kirkt> man this sux.. i didn't know ubuntu was so hard to install
<_4strO> kirkt> while installation ?
<lifeless> when I boot with 2.6.11-1-686, I get a hang on login to gnome
<lifeless> anoyone else seen thing ?
<_4strO> dont have this kernel
<_4strO> :/
<spiral> lifeless: under hoary ?
<lifeless> yah
<spiral> lifeless: I'm still with a 2.6.10... didn't even know 2.6.11 was out
<spiral> lifeless: on kernel.org, they still say 2.6.10...
<lifeless> robertc@lifelesslap:~$ apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.11-1-686
<lifeless> Package: linux-image-2.6.11-1-686
<lifeless> Priority: optional
<lifeless> Section: universe/base
<lifeless> Installed-Size: 48196
<lifeless> Maintainer: Fabio M. Di Nitto <fabbione@ubuntu.com>
<lifeless> Architecture: i386
<lifeless> Source: linux-source-2.6.11
<lifeless> Version: 2.6.11-0.2
<lifeless> Provides: linux-image, linux-image-2.6
<spiral> lifeless: I know... but I'm quite astonished it isn't annouced on kernel.org... Maybe isn't it a release ?
<spiral> whatever, it doesn't come with linux-restricted-modules, so I can't use it for now...
<scizzo> spiral: its a development version I guess
<scizzo> spiral: otherwise it would have replaced the 2.6.10 by now
<gotcha> I'm looking for help with NDISWRAPPER
<gotcha> who may know
<spiral> scizzo: I suppose so
<scizzo> spiral: all the versions on the sites are release candidates so
<markuman_> i've problems to compile wine on my 64bit kernel
<markuman_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot creat e executables
<markuman_> gcc and libc6 are installed
<lifeless> ah bug 6475
<thoreauputic> markuman_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> markuman_: that should fix the error
<markuman_> thoreauputic, i have done this already
<markuman_> the same mistake
<scizzo> markuman_: new version of wine?
<scizzo> gcc-4.0
<scizzo> try that one
<markuman_> yes wine-20050211
<scizzo> markuman_: have you looked at the versions that is need to compile it?
<scizzo> markuman_: should be in the README or INSTALL
<markuman_> ok
<scizzo> you should read them before doing anything
<thoreauputic> heh ... funny how often people ignore the big README signs ... ;-)
<anthonws> hi
<scizzo> thoreauputic: that is why we also list: http://www.gimp.org/source/#requirements and such on the GIMP website
<scizzo> thoreauputic: there is info....but many people ignore it....
<thoreauputic> scizzo: you're involved with gimp development?
<Aegir> Thats it, Im removing brightside...
<scizzo> thoreauputic: document and website yes...
<thoreauputic> scizzo: awesome program , thanks for your work :)
<kirkt> can anyone explain me how would ubuntu not detect a cdrom it boots from in the install ??
<Aegir> Thanks scizzo, great work
<scizzo> thoreauputic: tell that to the main developers....I am just trying to help with information
<thoreauputic> scizzo: well, that's just as important !
<markuman_> it still doesn't work
<markuman_> to compile win
<markuman_> e
<scizzo> thoreauputic: hehe
<markuman_> on 64bit
<markuman_> everytime the same mistake
<thoreauputic> markuman_: I think there's a #winehq or something...
<scizzo> Aegir: :)
<anthonws> has anyone succeded to have 3d with a ati 7000 igp?
<markuman_> ok
<Aegir> IGP is a pain in the behind, just to warn you
<Aegir> I have a mobility 9000 IGP in my laptp
<Aegir> (But I get 700fps in glxgears as apposed to my 1200 in glxgears on my 9600pro desktop, darn ati drivers)
<anthonws> ok. just dont understand why it is taking so lon for us to have a nice driver..... snif...
<subterrific> markuman_: wine doesn't compile natively on amd64
<anthonws> i'm getting 360 frames
<robertj> heya all, is the openoffice.org2 database component going to be packaged any time soon?
<flosch> hi
<subterrific> markuman_: you have to run a 32bit binary. pretty much all windows apps are 32bit since 64bit windows hasn't been released
<markuman_> subterrific, damn
<markuman_> subterrific, is it impossible to compile it on 64bit?
<subterrific> 03:29 < subterrific> markuman_: wine doesn't compile natively on amd64
<subterrific> markuman_: i'm using cedega on my amd64 to run Half-Life2, CS:Source, etc...
<subterrific> markuman_: it works great
* Aegir cries at not being able to even run a game from two years ago in wine comfortably due to ATI drivers
<Cspnico> hi
<Aegir> Ahh, and I was so darn good at Jedi Academy...
<Aegir> Hello
<markuman_> subterrific, how did you manage to get cedega running?
<Cspnico> someone have the compilate wllan driver for kernel 2.6.8-1-3-386
<Cspnico> someone have the compilate wlan driver for kernel 2.6.8-1-3-386?
<freddy> Hi! I have problems with installing a java RE I added multiverse to sources.apt but I still can't apt-get sun-jre1.5debian
<scizzo> freddy: I don't think it is included there
<scizzo> freddy: apt-cache search jre or something
<freddy> scizzo: but when i do a apt-cache search it will find me the package
<scizzo> search for available packages
<freddy> i did ;)
<scizzo> aaa
<scizzo> hmmm
<subterrific> markuman_: there is a thread in the forums where i posted how i did it, let me find it
<scizzo> it says no such package or something?
<freddy> it says it can't be installed thats all. Hold on I reproduce the error
<freddy> un-j2re1.5debian: Vereisten: sun-j2re1.5 maar het is niet installeerbaar
<freddy> sorry it's dutch
<freddy> but it tells the package aint installable
<[m0rph] > hi
<freddy> i already apt-getted jre
<freddy> but i still have no java
<snowblink_> Firefox automatically preloads the next page - is there anyway to disable this? (Safari books being crap)
<drasko> how to add myself in a audiogroup?
<[m0rph] > i've installed hoary and some gnome programs are not in my language de_DE.UTF8
<freddy> adduser user audio
<markuman_> subterrific, ok
<anthonws> Aegir, so there is nothing to do about this? we will just have to wait?
<Aegir> anthonws, about what?
<freddy> same goes for the video group in wich you like to add yourself (trust me)
<drasko> freddy, wher to check what users are in this group?
<anthonws> Aegir, i'm sorry. about the ati drivers
<Aegir> anthonws, well, that depends entirly on how ATI go about things
<freddy> drasko: I use a frontend for that. Kuser
<Aegir> Word has it that they have doubled the manpower on their linux driver team, so maybe things might get better
<Echylo> how do you change default applications?
<Echylo> cause I want to open mp3's with xmms
<thoreauputic> drasko: typing ` groups` will tell you what groups you are in
<anthonws> Aegir, that would be wonderfull!
<Echylo> and with properties of a mp3 it doesn't work
<drasko> freddy, and in the command line? Thanks for all the answers...
<Aegir> anthonws, Indeed it would
<drasko> thoreauputic, tnx
<freddy> drasko: dunno, never did it by the command line, try man adduser
<subterrific> markuman_: this is kind of hackish, but read this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11404&page=1&pp=10
<anthonws> Aegir, until then.. i'm not going to be able to play wormux...... buaaaaa
<Aegir> anthonws, a good place for gossip regarding the Linux drivers is rage3d.com, a lot of the actual ATI devs hang around there
<anthonws> Aegir, thanks! i'm going to check it out
<echylo_> how you change default applications??
<echylo_> I want to open mp3's with XMMS
<echylo_> instead of totem
<echylo_> and some1 kick echylo
<drasko> thoreauputic, I just added myself from root console to audio group and when I write groups in my terminal it just says : drasko... Nothing else.. what file to check to see ?
<markuman_> subterrific, ok, thx
<thoreauputic> echylo_: in nautilus, right click on a file, choose properties
<Aegir> Whoah, 8.10.19! New drivers! Woot!
<echylo_> that didn't worked
<echylo_> I can't remove totem
<echylo_> not even as root
<bascule> drasko: I think you will have to log out and back in
<tolstoy_> do you guys know where the thumbnails in gnome-theme-manager are stored?  I can't seem to get them to show up in the applet.
<thoreauputic> drasko: you need to logout and in for it to take effect
<drasko> ok thanks everybody
<thoreauputic> echylo_:  works fine here - you aren't looking very hard I think
<echylo_> I did
<echylo_> man
<anthonws> Aegir, in what section is that?
<echylo_> right click
<echylo_> properties
<echylo_> open with
<echylo_> xmms is the first in line
<Aegir> http://rage3d.com/board/forumdisplay.php?f=88
<echylo_> but I can't remove totem neither music player
<thoreauputic> echylo_: why do you need to?
<larsrohdin> how can i play dvds with mplayer? i have downloaded the dvd-playback plugin...
<echylo_> beacuse it doesn't opens xmms as default
<thoreauputic> echylo_: the one you mark will be the default
<echylo_> hey
<freddy> gotta go!
<freddy> Later!
<echylo_> you don't listen :| I said it always opens it with totem
<echylo_> even if I select xmms
<thoreauputic> echylo_: well, I don't know then - it works that way here
<oficina> hello
<anthonws> Aegir, those drivers dont fit or the igp chip, right?
<Aegir> anthonws, Not sure
<Aegir> I didnt have any luck with a *mobility* radeon igp
<echylo_> it aint working here thoreauputic
<echylo_> otherwise I wouldn't ask
<Aegir> It is supposed to support ordinary IGP though I think
<anthonws> Aegir, i'm not going to risk that... thanks anyway
<anthonws> got to go. thanks and stay well
<Aegir> anthonws, No problem
<edulix> how to enterin gnome menus via nautilus?
<Aegir> Yeah, peace
<thoreauputic> Echylo: hmm - OK, can't help then
<Echylo> k thx anyway
<thoreauputic> edulix:  nautilus applications:///   (in warty)
<larsrohdin> how to play dvds in mplayer? anyone?
<thoreauputic> edulix: then right click, add launcher
<edulix> oks
<thoreauputic> edulix: you can also do it from the menu with right click, whole menu, add launcher
<edulix> thoreauutic: but how can I see the "Equipo" (in spanish. maybe machine in english) menu in nautilus?
<Echylo> thoreauputic, got it working
<Echylo> dunno what the prob was, but the user hadn't the permission to execute it
<thoreauputic> Echylo: oh? what did you do?
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<Echylo> but that won't be the prob
<Echylo> I added aplication
<Echylo> and refered to /usr/bin/xmms
<Echylo> instead of just xmms
<Echylo> what I had to do in the first place probably
<drasko> I ca't mount cdrom with audio disc in it... With mp3 disc it mounts fine...
<Echylo|Study> u use right syntax?
<thoreauputic> drasko: you don't mount audio CDs
<thoreauputic> drasko: they have no file system to mount
<thoreauputic> drasko: you just play them with your player of choice
<winkle> Is tomboy crashing for anyone else?
* Aegir installs the new ATI drivers, expecting miracles
<Panzerboy> any idea what's the deal with the linux-sources-2.6.11 kernel?
<Panzerboy> is 2.6.11 out?
<mz2> should rhythmbox-gstreamer work fine with polypaudio?
<fsc> Aegir, don't get your hopes up.  I hope composite gets fast - or even enabled for that matter, on ATI's drivers in the near future
<fsc> Aegir, but tell me if you see a miracle ;)
<Aegir> Will do
<edulix> it's a pitty that composite only works in nvidia and even there is highly unstable
<fsc> yep
<fsc> i wonder what these new experimental XGl servers will give us
<Aegir> Yeah
<fsc> i wanna try the Novell one
<anTiX> any good app for streaming radio?
<fsc> but i need to figure out init scripts so i can just choose one or the other fast
<kirkt> can anyone help me with this: im trying hoary.. but the thing won't install any of my hardware (no cdrom, no net..)
<kirkt> i've tried hotswapping this and warthy cds
<kirkt> but no use
<mz2> huh? rhythmbox just randomly works and doesn't work
<mz2> if i try selecting a song a few times, it just starts to play it, and most of the time just says that vague cannot pause playback
<anTiX> I used winamp for streaming radio but migrating to ubuntu now, is there a good app for it? or which one do you use?
<Lathiat> anTiX: rhythmbox works fine
<thoreauputic> mz2: unfortunately rhythmbox has issues
<mz2> anTiX, rhythmbox works fine
<anTiX> ok thanks :)
<mz2> thoreauputic, but it worked fine last bootup :)
<Panzerboy> any of you guys using muine?
<mz2> i had this sort of problems like a year ago last time :)
<Lathiat> mz2: check what sound system gstreamer is using
<drasko> thoreauputic, yes... ok... that makes sanse... But mp3 sound I do hear, and audio not! What's the problem?
<mz2> esd
<thoreauputic> mz2: yes, it is a bit temperamental...
<Lathiat> positive?
<mz2> or rather, polypaudio
<mz2> yes
<Lathiat> well yeh thats ok
<Lathiat> weird
<Lathiat> try killing polypaudio
<Lathiat> start it again
<Lathiat> see what happens
<mz2> maybe it just has a bad day
<Lathiat> i have issues with it on first start
<thoreauputic> drasko: possibly your CD -Rom has no wire to the sound card
<Lathiat> if i kill and start it again it works fine
<mz2> which is a pity,since i'm having a great day
<mz2> Lathiat, thanks, I'll give it a try
<thoreauputic> drasko: in that case you will need to use xmms or beep-media-player and enable digital playing
<drasko> thoreauputic, you mean like hardware... But it works from Windoze...
<Lathiat> drasko: Windows uses 'digital playing' as thoreauputic just described you can do
<thoreauputic> drasko: because windows media player uses digital play
<drasko> oh..
<drasko> that miht be..
<drasko> thanks peoplez
<Lathiat> i didnt know xmms did that?
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: yeah, it's under the prefs for the CD plugin
<thoreauputic> from memory
<Aegir> I have a complete mind blank, whats the option with dpkg to force an .deb to install?
<Aegir> (Equivelent of --force with rpm)
<Echylo|Study> which p2p programs do u guys use?
<anTiX> rhythmbox works great for streaming! soon I will not have to boot my windoz machine anymore :)
<Echylo|Study> cause amule isn't really speedy
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: Ifind the xmms menus unintuitive in the extreme -
<rattboi> yeah, they suck
<drasko> thoreauputic, but how to open audio with xmms.. It needs files imported in pl... and there are no files, no volume mounted here...
<Lathiat> thoreauputic: yeh try beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> drasko: you go to /mnt/media and choose a directory
<Lathiat> its a fork of xmms
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: I have :)
<Lathiat> any better?
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: looks beeter and is easier to use
<Lathiat> cool
<Pinguvin> how do i do this? .. set JAVA_HOME environment variable to /usr/lib/fjsdk (and preferably add /usr/lib/fjsdk/bin at the beginning of your PATH)
<kirkt> how can i make the ubuntu install ask me more question regarding the process of the install ?
<thoreauputic> drasko: install beep-media-player as Lathiat suggests
<Lathiat> kirkt: you can start it in 'expert' mode
<Panzerboy> Echylo|Study: i am trying to find a dc client that uses gtk not qt
<Lathiat> kirkt: wat questions were you ever specifically?
<kirkt> Lathiat i want partman to ask me what kind of layout i want for the partitions
<Panzerboy> Echylo|Study: other than that, for the donkey protocol, i only know aMule, xMule and mldonkey
<Lathiat> kirkt: thats done by default
<Lathiat> kirkt: you just have to use the manual option
<Lathiat> kirkt: rather than the 'erase entire disk' option
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: export JAVA_HOME /blah/blah/path/to/jsdk ?
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: in your .bashrc
<kirkt> Lathiat im in the menu now
<kirkt> where to go?
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: export JAVA_HOME=/blah/blah/path/to/jsdk ?
<Panzerboy> sorry :)
<Panzerboy> the last one is correct
<Pinguvin> Panzerboy, i put that line in .bashrc?
<Lathiat> kirkt: im not sure, theres an option when it comes to parttion called 'partition manually' or somethign like that
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: yeah, but put the correct path to the jsdk :)
<drasko> thoreauputic, with xmms doesn't seem to work. In /media i only see emty folder cdrw, so xmms can not add files to pl...
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: like /usr/lib/fjsdk or whatever it is
<Pinguvin> Panzerboy, yea im not THAT dumb :P
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: sorry :)
<Pinguvin> Panzerboy, but thanks
<Panzerboy> Pinguvin: np
<thoreauputic> drasko: it will work - you might need to fiddle - beep-media-player is easier - you just right click and choose "play CD"
<drasko> thoreauputic, I'm installing it right now.. thanks...
<thoreauputic> drasko: install beep is my advice - also it will use xmms skins
<Panzerboy> what about muine?
<Panzerboy> :D
* Panzerboy is quite obsessed with muine :)
<Panzerboy> never used it though :)
<Panzerboy> but from the screenshots, looks cool
<thoreauputic> drasko: it helps if you poit it specifically at your /media/cdrom1 or whatever yours is
<thoreauputic> *point
<edulix> the best one is amarok ! :P
<Panzerboy> edulix: you're right, but you need kde for that one :P
<thoreauputic> amarok is indeed excellent
<Panzerboy> however, i might add kdelibs and kdebase
<Panzerboy> just for k3b
<Panzerboy> then maybe i'll install amarok
<Panzerboy> for the moment, i need to recompile the kernel
<Panzerboy> that's my only hope to be _able_ to play mp3's
<Panzerboy> so the player is my last worry for the moment :)
<thoreauputic> what package is amarok in? It doesn't have a separate listing
<Lathiat> Panzerboy: what does the kernel have to do with mp3s?
<Lathiat> thoreauputic: yes it does, its in the universe archive
<Panzerboy> Lathiat: well, let me put it this way
<Panzerboy> Lathiat: my mp3's are on a dynamic disk
<Panzerboy> so i need to compile LDM support in the kernel
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: I have universe enabled in Warty - no amarok
<Lathiat> thoreauputic: perhaps its only in hoary then
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: hoary only?
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: maybe it's in multiverse
<thoreauputic> yep
<mxreader> can anyone here tell me how to install some children's games?  I found a site that has a package called gcompris but I have no clue how to install it.
<Lathiat> Panzerboy: its not
<Lathiat> root@archer:/home/lathiat # apt-cache show amarok
<Lathiat> Package: amarok
<Lathiat> Priority: optional
<Lathiat> Section: universe/kde
<thoreauputic> Panzerboy: not in warty
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: ok
<Panzerboy> Lathiat: what it's not, amarok ?
<thoreauputic> that's cool - rhythmbox is fine for me
<Lathiat> mxreader: gcompris is actually included in the ubuntu archives
<Lathiat> mxreader: if you run the synaptic package manager you should be able to install it
<mxreader> lathiat i looked in synaptic but cant see it there
<Lathiat> mxreader: you may need to enable the universe repository first if you have not
<Lathiat> mxreader: www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/ has instructions on how to do that
<mxreader> ok i'll go and check it out thanks
* thoreauputic 's only kde app in ubuntu is kworldclock *grin*
<drasko> thoreauputic, there is option in add to play list to add CD, but it says: No CD inserted, or inserted CD is not an audio CD.
<Panzerboy> thoreauputic: lol
<thoreauputic> drasko: check in prefs where the CD plugin is pointing
<thoreauputic> drasko: I had to correct it from /mnt/cdrom to /medi/cdrom2 or somehing
<thoreauputic> */media/
<p-fox> does ubuntu support the P4 hyperthreading as an SMP machine?
<thoreauputic> drasko: the audioo prefs are under the CD audio plugin
<thoreauputic> highlight that and config the preafs for it
<thoreauputic> s/preafs/prefs
<LinuxJones> Transparency and Drop Shadows are cool looking :D
<tolstoy_> if anyone cares: gnome-theme-thumbnailer segfaults if you have nvidia with RenderExcel and in xorg.conf: composite enabled.
<mjr> p-fox, it should work on an smp kernel
<p-fox> mjr, when i boot the smp kernel, /proc/cpuinfo only shows one cpu though.
<kirkt> p-fox you're just greedyu
<kirkt> 1 cpu is enough :)
<mjr> p-fox, righto, then it isn't working for some reason
<p-fox> kirkt, haha. but when i had 2 cpu's in fedora, i could rip a cd in half the time
<kirkt> really?
<p-fox> because grip would use them both
<kirkt> now thats cool
<kirkt> then why did yuo leave fedora
<p-fox> kirkt, yeah, it would rip with one cpu, and encode with the other
<p-fox> kirkt, i want both my machines to have the same os. and i prefered ubuntu over fedora.
<kirkt> why?
<drasko> thoreauputic, Yes..I've found it all.. works ok now... Thanks for all your patience!
<mjr> p-fox, might be an acpi problem, I think hyperthreading virtual cpus are discovered through it
<mjr> you don't have it disabled, do you? :)
<thoreauputic> drasko: great - happy listening :)
<p-fox> kirkt, apt runs better on it. the config tools work better. the iso is only 1 cd. the release turn around is quicker. etc etc etc
<kirkt> doesnt fedora use rpm?
<p-fox> mjr, ok i'll mess around with it
<p-fox> kirkt, yeah it does. you can get apt4rpm
<kirkt> i see
<kirkt> well if to go for rpm i'd go for suse
<mjr> p-fox, basically check the kernel options from grub's menu.lst
<LinuxJones> Gnome themes are a little wonky in Hoary ?
<p-fox> mjr, i've been booting with acpi=noirq, because i cant get past the hotplug process otherwise. but hoary from yesterday booted without it. so i'll have another try in a min
<kirkt> whats 'wonky'
<LinuxJones> kirkt, messed up
<anTiX> hm I think it was a bit tricky to play radioABF for example using Rhythmbox..
<anTiX> from their homepage they just got links to m3u/ram/wax and I would need pls?
<brk3> lately when i try to run any game powered by sdl i get this: Unable to initialize SDL (No available video device). Anyone know why..?
<thoreauputic> anTiX: AFAIK rhythmbox will play m3u with gstreamer0.8-mad installed ( it  does here)
<thoreauputic> mp3 streams work fine
<thoreauputic> ram needs realplay or helix player
<WillCooke> Hi!  Can someone tell me if the kernel source package "linux-source-2.6.10" in Hoary is kernel version 2.6.10-1 2.6.10-2 or 2.6.10-3
<aplsin> what program du i have to install to take screengrabs in gnome?
<mjr> aplsin, nothing, it's in the computer menu
<thoreauputic> WillCooke: in a terminal,  apt-cache search linux-source should tell you
<thoreauputic> aplsin: you don't - it's installed by default
<aplsin> mjr: aaaah! when i used gentoo i just had to press "print screen" in gnome, but i guess thats just a matter of setting the keybinding :)
<kirkt> hotkeys
<mjr> aplsin, somehow the print screen button seems a bit tricky for hotkeys, it doesn't seem to reliably work on all systems. Dunno why.
<mjr> maybe some weird keymap thing
<thoreauputic> mjr: yes, mine doesn't work
<aplsin> mjg: aaah..
<thoreauputic> mjr: but I just do  ` import -window root screenshot.png ` :)
<thoreauputic> that command needs imagemagick installed, though
<aplsin> mjr: well i use kind of a special keymap, svorak, a Swedish version of dvorak that isn't in Xorg or XFree by default :)
<mjr> righto
<thoreauputic> aplsin: ah - sounds tricky to set up?
<p-fox> is anyone running hoary noticing crackly audio? i upgraded yesterday and it was previously fine
<mjr> the weird thing is, when I try to set the hotkey and press "print screen", it registers it just fine; it just doesn't work as a hotkey
<mjr> hmm, I wonder have I ever actually reported that
<thoreauputic> mjr: I'm in fluxbox at the moment, so I can set any keys I wish in ~/,fluxbox/keys
<thoreauputic> ;)
<anTiX> thoreauputic, sorry must have forgotten http:// because now it works with m3u!
<brk3> lately when i try to run any game powered by sdl i get this: Unable to initialize SDL (No available video device). Anyone know why..?
<thoreauputic> mjr: I had the same thing exactly
<thoreauputic> anTiX: :)
<aplsin> thoreauputic: its a matter of replacing /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/se with a patched version, but i wish XFree was more modular so you could just put unofficial keymaps in a special dir somewhere without changing any of the official keymaps
<thoreauputic> aplsin: maybe xorg will rationalise things a bit soon ...
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<aplsin> thoreauputic: now i have to load the keymap with "setxkbmap se -variant svorak" because gnomes keymap changer seems to not have proper support for variants
<thoreauputic> aplsin: they seem to be moving in good directions
<aplsin> thoreauputic: yeah they do
* mjr checked the bugzilla database and there's a comment that the print screen thing should be fixed in hoary
<mjr> nice
<Torakiky> re
<elTigre> hi! are there developer packages on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> elTigre: yes
<thoreauputic> suffix dev
<elTigre> well I think about migrating from gentoo... just for a change
<thoreauputic> enable universe and multiverse if you do
<elTigre> aha
<thoreauputic> more repos that way
<elTigre> and I also think about trying out the new gnome
<christor> Hello, I have a problem if printer under gnome ( I can print from openoffice, I can print form a term using lpr file, but I cant print from mozilaa?
<olli__> Hi, is there a way to configure flash under firefox to use esd as sound output? Flash movies are mute at my ubuntu hoary...
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> In hoary there's a problem in metacity or nautilus, probably; when I launch Nautilus it appears under the active window
<viper12> morning all
<kreiger> FUn fun
<viper12> does anyone know if NFS has issues with array 5 hoary?
<kreiger> i can't boot back into windows
<thoreauputic> viper12: check /etc/default/portmap and see if it's enabled to listen beyond 127.0.0.1
<thoreauputic> viper12: weird obscure default... on warty I had to comment a line in there
<viper12> what's strange is I've already done all that.......mounted a network drive on the client...........(whichi is array5), worked perfect...........until the client was rebooted.  then back to rpc errors again. sigh.
<thoreauputic> viper12: I don't know if that's your problem though
<anTiX> how do I add an application to the Applications menu?
<viper12> I'll double check that on the client though.
<thoreauputic> anTiX: on warty, nautilus applications:/// and make a laucher
<thoreauputic> on hoary I fon't know
<thoreauputic> *don't
<usual> that wont work in hoary
<thoreauputic> usual: I thought not :/
<thoreauputic> I guess you have to use gconf or something equally idiotic?
<usual> I am not sure but installing the menu package might add other apps to menu
<thoreauputic> the general idea seems to be to make adding to the menu as difficult as humanly possible...
<ekko__> hi
<usual> using a diff window manager like openbox witht he menu package installed may give you all system installed apps
<Akrame> hi ekko__
* thoreauputic finds some aspects of GNOME rather unintelligent...
<da_bon_bon> like ?
<ekko__> i'm having trouble compiling hostap-source
<thoreauputic> usual: I'm already using fluxbox
<ekko__> i'm not used to this debian-like kernel compiling
<usual> then you have menus of all sys apps
<ekko__> they say i need the full source to compile it
<ekko__> kernel source ( i'm using 2.6.10 )
<anTiX> thoreauputic, thanks! :)
<ekko__> i do apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<ekko__> then it installs
<thoreauputic> anTiX: no worries :)
<ekko__> then, after i unpack it
<usual> the entire feel of gnome gets much faster when you get rid of metacity
<ekko__> i copy my /boot/config* file to /usr/src/linux/.config
<ekko__> i try to build the modules
<ekko__> but there's files like linux/version.h
<ekko__> missing
<ekko__> i can't understand
<viper12> wel well well.  under etc/default..............the f'in portmap file isn't........there anymore.  wtf???
<Akrame> what the fuck ?
<thoreauputic> viper12: oops - well maybe the block was removed? I don't know why it was there in the first place, really...
<thoreauputic> security I guess
<viper12> it was there........before a normal shutdown/restart of the machine...and the 127.0.0.1 was commented out.....
<viper12> sigh
<thoreauputic> it disappeared? weird... :(
<viper12> this is the point (after several hours of futzin') when I begin to drool over a certain washington operating system's addding of network drives.  Isn't there a gui for nfs????  I feel so 1985 right now.
<viper12> between this and that p.o.s. cups I'm about ready to scream.
<thoreauputic> viper12: nfs is - umm - quirky
<viper12> any alternative suggestions for mapping one linux's drive to another linux machine inside a lan?  I'm tired and really really tweaked off at this point.
<LinuxJones> viper12, did you look @ the nfs howto ?
<thoreauputic> viper12: a lot of people seemto use samba now regardless of whether they have windows boxen
<viper12> LinuxJ, that's what I used to make SURE I wasn't missing any steps or forgetting anything..........like I said, prior to a NORMAL reboot of the client, it was working perfectly.
<viper12> thoreau........just use samba linux-linux box?
<viper12> hmmm.
<thoreauputic> viper12: I haven't done it but many do, I gather
<thoreauputic> I don't se why not
<thoreauputic> *see
<LinuxJones> viper12, samba is a protocol linux has the server and client utils included
<vi11e> do you hear sounds in this clip: http://www.cnufos.com/pages/videos/august11.wmv   I wonder why some audio doesjn't work, for example in this clip
<viper12> I know, I know........its just..............after getting it all rockin'.......and then a simple reboot frags the thing on the client.............bah.
<viper12> lol
<da_bon_bon> anyone know of a gnome based povray gui ?
<kirkt> everyone: im happy to announce i've resolved the base system file install/non cdrom detection in hoary and warthy
<viper12> I can rpcinfo from the client to the server...ping the server....and vs. vs.  and its all talking.......ahh well, I'm gonna chalk this up to hoary, and try samba next.  I'm about command lined' out.
<kirkt> this appeared to be an issue with VMWare 4.0.5, and everything works with 4.5.2
<Aegir> Well, no luck installing ATI's new drivers. Guess I'll have to wait for a Hoary package of it
<fsc> Aegir, oh really...
<fsc> Aegir, did you reuild it for your kernel
<Aegir> Well, that was my experiance
<Aegir> I did about three different methods
<Aegir> I'll wait till an proper Hoary package comes around
<fsc> yeah, i'm waiting too
<fsc> i doubt this new driver does any thing exceptional anyway
<fsc> anybody tried out E17-cvs?
<Aegir> So far everyone who has gotten it working has had much more stability and a roughly 33% increase in speed with glxgears and fgl_glxgears
<no0tic> Aegir: they exist
<Aegir> They do?
<viper12> thorea/linuxjones, ty for the moral support at least...........I've just gone over the allow/deny/exports/ and such on the server (which is still running), and its all as it should be.  the portmapper missing on the client (which has full nfs on it as well) is probably the problem here.
<no0tic> Aegir: in hoary yes
<da_bon_bon> anyone know of a gnome based povray gui ?
<fsc> 33%?
<fsc> that ain't bad
<da_bon_bon> no0tic: what exists ?
<fsc> i'll still wait
<LinuxJones> viper12, heh GL with that :)
<no0tic> da_bon_bon: ati fglrx new drivers for xorg in haory
<Aegir> The very latest ones? 10.19 somthing?
<da_bon_bon> yes.
<da_bon_bon> latest.
<Aegir> Groovey
<da_bon_bon> hoary rocks!
<viper12> sigh.  I know red-hat has an NFS gui.........is there anything comparable on our side of the fence, or is our "user-friendly" ubuntu sticking us with arcane command lines ??
<Aegir> I should do an apt-get update then
<fsc> when did the new ati fglrx drivers get into xorg hoary?
<fsc> today?
<da_bon_bon> no.
<no0tic> fsc: the exact day they were released...
<Aegir> Well, I just reformatted and installed the latest drivers today
<fsc> what version is it?
<Aegir> Gimme a sec, I'll check
<no0tic> Aegir: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Aegir> 8.8.25
<Aegir> Latest is 8.20.19
<Aegir> *8.10.19
<fsc> i have 8.8.25
<Aegir> Same
<da_bon_bon> anyone know of a gnome based povray gui ?
<no0tic> Aegir: uh, sorry, I didn't noticed
<Aegir> I tried the various methods for installing ATI's rpm, but they all fell apart at the end
<no0tic> Aegir: what are the changes?
<Aegir> Speed, stability, Composite is in I think
<fsc> Aegir, no way! they got composite in?
<Aegir> Not sure
<fsc> but you heard something?
<Aegir> I think that I read it somwhere, I cold be wrong
<fsc> hmm..
<Aegir> What is composite anyways?
<fsc> Aegir, transparency and shadows
<Aegir> Ahh
<fsc> i think
<no0tic> Aegir: they still corrupt standby & hibernate?
<fsc> i just tried it for the first time the other night with the radeon drivers and it was painfully slow.  the ati drivers seemed to have it disabled by default
<Aegir> Not sure
<rapha> Hi all
<drasko>  how to downgrade a version of some package,  ie. php4?
<SiRrUs> rapha hello
<Aegir> Im going to read some forums about the new drivers on ubuntu, Ill share any results I find
<ArdieM> ive got a lil prob with xmms:
<da_bon_bon> shoot
<fsc> Aegir, yeah, i think i'll do the same.
<lcdd> ubuntu's package management tools are speaking swedish even though the locale is set to finnish. why is this?
<SiRrUs> ArdieM and the problem would be ?
<fsc> lcdd, torvalds?:)
<ArdieM> when i open another window  and xmms get into background and then click on xmms(on task bar) again it only shows the playlist on top and the main windows stays background... thats really annoying, you know what i mean ?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<rapha> I still got no sound with the latest Hoary. The mixer shows some very unlikely things, and only the way from line in to speakers seems to work. No DSP at all.
<da_bon_bon> it happens for me too
<SiRrUs> set it to remain on the top
<da_bon_bon> and it happens on all debians, ArdieM
<rapha> Were there any significant changes in ALSA in Hoary during the last days?
<lcdd> fsc: not quite :)
<da_bon_bon> no
<ArdieM> lol on ALL debian
<da_bon_bon> rapha: polypaudio is used
<ArdieM> hahahah MEGA bug ?
<da_bon_bon> ArdieM: whats the joke in that ?
<drasko> how to downgrade a version of some package,  ie. php4?
<da_bon_bon> drasko: asked google ?
<SiRrUs> ArdieM, da_bon_bon mine works fine guess I have a better version
<drasko> da_bon_bon, yep
<HiddenWolf> drasko: open synaptic, search for the package, and force it.
<Get2> I need help with my WLAN card and ndiswrapper, when i run ifconfig wlan0 it's up and running, but i can't get contact with the internet, why?
<da_bon_bon> drasko: then #ubuntu-devel
<rapha> da_bon_bon: That can't be the problem. Even with a disabled soundserver it doesn't work. Not even "cat blah.wav > /dev/dsp" produces any sound. And yes, ALL mixer channels ARE turned up and unmuted.
<da_bon_bon> rapha: lets go step-by-step,
<da_bon_bon> rapha: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SiRrUs> rapha what is your sound output
<drasko> HiddenWolf, but I have php4 installed only it is 4.3. I need 4.2 Should I uninstall it first?
<rapha> da_bon_bon: ubuntu-desktop has just been upgraded by an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<rapha> SiRrUs, please rephrase?
<rapha> SiRrUs, do you mean my sound hardware?
<HiddenWolf> drasko: you don'thave to.
<da_bon_bon> rapha: ok.. are u /sure/ its installed ?
<Bandit> hes asking you in XMMS under options preferences what does the sound out put say
<ArdieM> sirr: could you tell me how to get thatt ver with apt ?
<rapha> da_bon_bon: Yes, version 0.32 of ubuntu-desktop is installed. (This is also a pretty fresh installation of hoary directly off one of the nightly built CD images, it has no additional repositories enabled)
<Bandit> SiRrUs dont worry about it no-one wants any help today
<da_bon_bon> rapha: ok.
<da_bon_bon> rapha: wait a sec.
<Aegir> Im gonna try the drivers again witha  different method, wish me luck
<rapha> Yup. Am waitin' :-)
<SiRrUs> Bandit :) rapha AS Bandit just explained
<da_bon_bon> rapha: in mulimedia systems selector, select esd for both sink and inpur
<da_bon_bon> *t
<da_bon_bon> rapha: then, go here : http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<rapha> SiRrUs, Bandit: well, I don't use XMMS. But I tried all settings for a GStreamer source. Neither produced any audible test output.
<Rocha> The "Networking" application belongs to Gnome or Ubuntu?
<rapha> da_bon_bon, second...
<da_bon_bon> Rocha: i dunno, but the same tool is present in fedora too.
<lcdd> drasko: install the new package normally
<Rocha> da_bon_bon, maybe it's Gnome then.
<Rocha> da_bon_bon, it doesn't work with a modem, i had to connect by hand
<rapha> da_bon_bon: Okay, this helped to make the test ouput function in the multimedia systems selector _look_ like it worked, but there is no _audible_ output. Not even cat'ing a file to /dev/dsp produces any of that.
<da_bon_bon> rapha: cating a file cant ever work
<Lathiat> rapha: check the mixer
<rapha> da_bon_bon, It has worked ever since I started using Linux in 1996
<kreiger> ANybody know how i can increase my screen res?
<kreiger> i KNOW I can go above 1028/7689
<kreiger> 768
<kreiger> but it's not letting me in gnome's screen res
<Lathiat> Catting files works, just doesnt actually produce any usefull sound, but its fine for testing, for example i often cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to test sound
<HiddenWolf> kreiger: add the resolutions to your /ect/x11/xfree86.conf
<kreiger> I love you
<hector_> i need some help
<HiddenWolf> kreiger: beware tho, if you make a typo in the file, next time you start your pc, X won't come up.
<hector_> ubuntu on an ibook with no internal cd drive
<hector_> just a firewire cd burner
<hector_> i cant get it to boot from the cd
<kreiger> Well, i tried etc/x11/x11/xfree86.conf in terminal and i got a blank screen
<kreiger> lemme find it manually] 
<hector_> if i copy the stuff onto a HD partition can i boot off it and intall from that?
<HiddenWolf> kreiger: sudo nano /etc/X11/XFree86.conf
<kreiger> blank text file
<hector_> ???
<aplsin> is there i way to make global hotkeys for rhythmbox?
<Lathiat> kreiger: are you running hoary?
<kreiger> no.
<kreiger> warty
<aplsin> i way => a way
<hector_> why not?
<hector_> and why cant i boot from an external drive i can boot an os x disk
<Lathiat> you want
<Lathiat> .. /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ArdieM> i have to press 4 time on that button located on the up left(under ESC) to do this ^^ <-- 4 times !!! normally its 2, how to change that ?
<Lathiat> dont know where HiddenWolf got XFree86.conf from
<kreiger> me either
<LinuxJones> aplsin, keyboard shortcuts
<hector_> why dose no one respond to me?
<Lathiat> ArdieM: perhaps your keyboard layout is set incorrectly?
<ArdieM> im using a german keyboard
<ArdieM> where can i change the settings
<LinuxJones> hector_, nobody has a direct answer for you
<ArdieM> in xconfig ?
<hector_> oh ok
<aplsin> LinuxJones: well it dont work to bind pause to the pause-key, ill try some other key
<LinuxJones> hector_, someone was on here the other day with the same problem
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> ok
<rapha> Lathiat: like I previously said, all sources are turned up, but the sources that are shown are erratic, for example there is no main volume shown
<kreiger> Anybody know how to change the driver my monitor is set to?
<Lathiat> rapha: try running alsamixer rather than the gnome mixer and see if its any different
<kreiger> right now it's "Generic monitor"
<Lathiat> rapha: also try changing the mixer device, perhaps you have the one one
<Lathiat> kreiger: monitors dont generally have drivers
<Lathiat> kreiger: what are you tryign to acheive
<rapha> Lathiat: neither the OSS nor the ALSA mixer device do anything useful
<kreiger> Well, i know that in mandrake i could pick my monitor out of a list
<Lathiat> rapha: is this a desktop or laptop system?
<aplsin> LinuxJones: i can bind a key to "mute" and that works, but i cant bind it to pause :/
<rapha> Lathiat: desktop
<rapha> Lathiat: things work on my laptop.
<Lathiat> kreiger: yes but thats not required in ubuntu, it autodetects what your monitor does
<kreiger> Lathiat, i'm trying to increase my screen resolution past 1024 x 768
<tito> hello, i connect USB device Kingston USB 512 to Ubuntu (with archives windows(fat16)) and y can't read please help
<Lathiat> kreiger: open XF86Config-4, scroll down the bottom
<Lathiat> kreiger: theres a list of resolutions
<Lathiat> put whatever you want in there
<Lathiat> need to find the right bit-depth section to do it in
<LinuxJones> aplsin, that's odd
<kreiger> I did.
<Lathiat> rapha: ah ok was gonna say because i need to tick the 'external amplifier' switch to get my laptop speakers to produce sound
<kreiger> it maxes out at 1024
<Lathiat> kreiger: then restart X
<Lathiat> kreiger: you may also need to change your HorizSync/VertRefresh
<Lathiat> im not sure what you need to set them to
<Lathiat> google might know if you search for your model
<rapha> Lathiat: I'm pretty sure this is no standard problem here...
<hnatek> hi everybody - greetings from Poland:-)
<Lathiat> rapha: just a thought
<aplsin> LinuxJones: yes it is
<rapha> And I guess it is at the driver level
<Lathiat> rapha: what chipset?
<tito> please help with usb device Kingston 512mb
<Aegir> Rawr! It installed!
<Symbiote> hi all, im new to ubuntu and linux itself and i had a problem installing nvidia drivers for my graphics card it said that the kernel was unrecognized and that it will try to compile with the source but it didnt find it. so the question is where can i get the source
<Aegir> Now I have 1700fps in glxgears (As apposed 1100) and 300 in fgl_glxgears (Apposed to 150 odd)
<rapha> Lathiat: the driver used is snd_via82cxxx
<tito> help with usb storage 512mb kingston
<kirkt> hey how big is the ubuntu install on HDD, and how can i make it fit a 1.3Gb space ?
<rapha> Lathiat: and sound works using a Ubuntu Warty Live CD
<Lathiat> Aegir: glxgears is not a benchmark rapha whack
<Lathiat> that didnt work so well
<rapha> whack?
<Lathiat> whack as in weird
<rapha> :-)
<rapha> Indeed.
<Aegir> I know its not a benchmark, but it is still an improvement over what I used to get, I intend on testing with a game under wine shortly
<Aegir> But heres the instructions to get the 8.10.19 drivers going anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13226.html
<Aegir> Now, off to get the loki installer script for Jedi Academy
<lcdd> okay, i figured out the finnish-swedish mixup. /etc/environment mistakenly included "sv" in the LANGUAGE variable
<kirkt> hey how big is the ubuntu install on HDD, and how can i make it fit a 1.3Gb space ?
<Torakiky> someone has never had a problem with encrypted dvd?
<Xappe> kirkt. well, with the full gnome desktop, maybe around 2 or 2,5 GB I think
<Torakiky> someone has never had a problem with encrypted dvd?
<kirkt> oh boy..
<fsc> Aegir, you got the new fglrx working - what version?
<kirkt> im already running the install
<kirkt> anything i can do right now to make it not fill up the partition and choke?
<Aegir> fsc, Latest
<kirkt> i dont need openoffice... or gimp and such
<Aegir> Heres the link to the instuctions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13226.html
<lcdd> kirkt: i think the expert installation mode let you choose what to install
<kirkt> lcdd but im already on an install... right now it copies the packages
<kirkt> what can i do ?
<Xappe> kirkt, to remove packages at installation time, use expert mode...
<kirkt> ARGH...
<kreiger> mm
<Xappe> kirkt, well, let it finish and see what you end up with :)
<kreiger> if i fuck up xfree86 config, how do i fix it?
<pagefault> run xf86config again
<Aegir> By restoring a backup
<Aegir> Or that
<kirkt> right now i'm in the "timezone" setup... does it mean i passed ?
<kreiger> Also, can i manually add resolutions? or will that break it?
<Aegir> Never has for me
<cisei> how to get rid of the brown full screen which is behind the splash image after Gnome login?
<kreiger> Aegir, you added res?
<Symbiote> you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Symbiote> so how can i get ubuntus source :/
<Aegir> kreiger, I've done plenty of res changes in the configs
<pagefault> cisei, System | Preferences | Desktop Background
<cisei> Symbiote: is that dangerous?
<kreiger> Aegir, well, my screen res won't bump past 1024 x768
<kreiger> and windows used to be at 1280 x 1024 with no problems
<Symbiote> cisei, no you just run it
<Symbiote> ah ait
<Symbiote> wait
<kreiger> and i'd like to go that high
<Symbiote> i said that to kreiger
<Aegir> Then change it in the config
<Symbiote> its for the x86config
<kreiger> which depth?
<kreiger> all of them?
* kreiger crosses fingers.
<cisei> Symbiote: it is asking too many things I am not sure about.
<cisei> I can change the GDM splash screen easily, why not the brown that is behind the splash screen?
<Symbiote> cisei i said it wasnt meant for you
<Symbiote> i was answering someone elses quest
<cisei> Opps sorry
<Symbiote> np :] 
<cisei> I meant: Ooops, sorry
<Symbiote> so who can answer my quest
<Symbiote> where can i get the source
<Symbiote> in apt-get it only has older versions
<jono> when I installed ubuntu on my powerbook a while back, I needed to set some options in /proc to map the F10 or F11 key to a right mouse button event, I can't remember how to do this, how do I do it?
<anTiX> anybody using Virtual-Exim? is the project alive?
<jdub> jono: /etc/sysctl.conf
<selinium_> Hi all, how can i get to view my old mpgs? I have installed the w32 codecs but it hasn't improved anything
<CarlK> I pluged in a  Atmel AT76c50x, dmesg shows 3 lines of init stuff - what do I run to bring it up?
<selinium_> Would it be better to use a xine based program then the totem one?
<jono> jdub, thanks, what is the keycode for F10?
<Get2> How do I set up a wireless networkcard with dhcp in /etcnetwork/interfaces?
<cisei> selinium: apt-get install totem-xine
<tritium> Hey there.  What's up da_bon_bon?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hi, noticed panel updates ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no, let me upgrade.  I just woke up
<ekko__> could someone help? i need to compile a kernel module, what are the steps i should follow in debian-like kernel compiling?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, or is something wrong?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: this time, they are reall due to me,... last time they were not. :)
<tritium> da_bon_bon, oh, okay.   So no problems?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: need to run. catch u later
<da_bon_bon> no problem, tritium
<tritium> da_bon_bon, see you
<ekko__> please.. help
<abusado> ei how to install Compiler in UBUNTU?
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install gcc
<tritium> abusado, easiest way: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install automake autoconf
<wezzer> or what tritium said
<tritium> ekko__, what's up?
<ArdieM> is there any filesharing tool avaible via apt ?
<abusado> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<abusado>  <<--- ??
<tritium> hi wezzer :)
<tritium> abusado, did you use sudo?  Or, is synaptic running right now?
<abusado> synaptic is running
<tritium> abusado, close it
<afonit> if anyone is on hoary, when you update in synaptic, did you notice that instead of having ubuntu logo next to the packages, there is a debian logo?
<abusado> ok ill try it when synaptic is finish installing wine
<selinium_> cisei: I tried to install totem-xine but i tries uninstall totem-gstreamer
<selinium_> cisei: is that ok?
<tritium> abusado, or, you can use synaptic to install build-essential
<abusado> how to install it in synaptic tritium?
<tritium> abusado, same as how you're installing wine right now
<Ainvar> afonit, it is the new version of synaptic
<Ainvar> that is all, there was a thread about it on the forums
<tritium> abusado, it's in the "Development" section
<afonit> ainvar, sorry I did not see it in the forums
<afonit> shocking though
<Ainvar> no worries
<afonit> yes, ha
<Ainvar> I did not know if you wanted more info or anything
<abusado> how about a webserver????? how can i install it?
<afonit> do you have the link?
<Ainvar> ummm let me look, if I remember it was in the beta forum
<ArdieM> is there any filesharing tool avaible via apt ?
<GPRIME666> how do I install OpenQuicktime? I have downloaded the <name>.tgz file. What do i do from there
<joskulj> does anyone uses eclipse under ubuntu?
<GPRIME666> ArdieM, apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<tritium> abusado, you, you might try apache2
<searcher`> joskulj: i do
<GPRIME666> ArdieM, it's very good one
<joskulj> searcher: I've a problem
<ArdieM> grphical ?
<joskulj> all buttons are too small
<GPRIME666> i use gtk-gnutella to download
<joskulj> you can hardly read them
<GPRIME666> works the best through my router
<searcher`> joskulj: the text runs off the button?
<ArdieM> prime: is it graphical ?
<psykon> hi
<ArdieM> gprime: is it graphical ?
<GPRIME666> ArdieM, no it is not
<GPRIME666> that I know of
<ArdieM> GPRIME666: test
<searcher`> joskulj: i think you can change the font size, or run at a high resolution
<ArdieM> lol
<joskulj> actually the height doesn't fit
<searcher`> joskulj: i think it's related to the Industrial gtk theme ... if you're still using that
<GPRIME666> ArdieM, It is not, I use it all the time
<psykon> im using hoary amd64 and when i try to run enemy territory, i get this: ...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting...
<GPRIME666> how do I install OpenQuicktime? I have downloaded the <name>.tgz file. What do i do from there
<psykon> i think it is because it is using 64bit libGL
<searcher`> joskulj: i run at 1600x1200, so it's allright then
<psykon> does someone know how to solve this?
<joskulj> searcher: which fontsize? Gnome settings? (sorry, I'm new to Gnome/Ubuntu)
<searcher`> anything below and it doesn't fit
<searcher`> joskulj: in eclipse
<searcher`> in the configuration there a spot where you can change the font
<ekko__> tritium, i need to compile a kernel module, what are the steps i should follow in debian-like kernel compiling?
<joskulj> searcher: can you even change the font for the buttons in eclipse?
<tritium> ekko__, you need to install kernel-package
<searcher`> joskulj: that's what i did before this monitor :-)
<_d4vid> hi all
<tritium> ekko__, then, read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/kernel-packge for the steps to follow
<ekko__> tritium: i did
<searcher`> joskulj: otherwise you could try in gnome, run at a different DPI ... but i never tried that
<searcher`> joskulj: and that changes all the fonts in all the other apps as well
<tritium> ekko__, did you run make-kpkg?
<searcher`> joskulj: look in Window->Preferences
<tritium> ekko__, if you're still having trouble later, let me know.  I'll be back later.
<joskulj> searcher: I've tried to change to gnome settings. that didn't work
<searcher`> joskulj: that's in Eclipse
<abusado> ei how to install PHP?
<abusado> Help -  how to install PHP?
<psykon> im using hoary amd64 and when i try to run enemy territory, i get this: ...loading libGL.so.1: Received signal 11, exiting... , Hey ppl?
<afonit> don't know
<joskulj> searcher: thanks. I just found out how to change the 'Dialog Font'. That may help me
<kirkt> is the base system including openoffice ?
<abusado> ei how to get php4?
<jbailey> kirkt: Desktop does.  "base" has a specific meaning in Ubuntu, and it doesn't include any of gnome.
<HiddenWolf> abusado: apt-get it
<abusado> how hidden wolf?
<joskulj> obviously even smaller fonts don't work
<HiddenWolf> abusado: enable universe, then search for php in synaptic
<abusado> E: Couldn't find package php4 <---???
<abusado> 
<Echylo> abusado, run a terminal, and typ sudo apt-get install php4
<Echylo> en enable universe in synaptic package manager, repisotories or something like that :p
<Echylo> can't spell it
<jbailey> Echylo: I think the package is now called libapache2-mod-php4
<Echylo> for apache2
<abusado> i sudo apt-get it but here is the error E: Couldn't find package php4 <---???
<jbailey> Sure, does anyone run apache1 anymore?
<lizdeika> i wonder why EoG is default for image viewing. It knows nothing about animated gifs :)
<unifi> hi has anyone had issues with the ubuntu installation crapping out at setting up xserver-xreee86?
<Echylo> I do :p
<Echylo> or did
<Echylo> until yesterday
<jbailey> apache1's in universe.  Not a good idea to run it on Ubuntu, it won't get security updates.
<ArdieM> how can i mount my sd card reader ?
<unifi> I am using 4.10
<unifi> warty
<unifi> I have scoured the web to try to understand what the problem could be and no dice
<unifi> can anyone help a newbie?
<diepes> Hi, is there a newer installation than Warty available ?
<poningru> what kind of computer do you have unifi?
<poningru> or not
<unifi> its a shuttle box
<edulix> hi !
<AndyFitz> hi edulix
<edulix> I'm trying to view divx in a ppc
<edulix> I've added deb http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/ mplayer/" to my sources.list and done an apt-get update
<AndyFitz> edulix,  you should be able to with xine.  mplayer doesnt work on ppc  to my memory
<unifi> it just freezes
<edulix> ?
<unifi> I have  been trying to install the thing for 2 days now
<edulix> so that debs are for what?
<unifi> I had mepis on the thing
<AndyFitz> i was told its very x86 specific code
<unifi> and that installed fine
<edulix> unifi: with that repos?
<unifi> no repository yet
<unifi> I am installing it right off the cd
<unifi> that ubuntu maiks
<unifi> mails*
<edulix> well, in that repository there are debs for it. I saw them inhttp://ubuntuppc.webplazahosting.com/
<edulix> unifi: did you get divx wrking with xine?
<ArdieM> how can i mount my sd card reader ?
<ArdieM> i mean i put in the card
<ArdieM> and gthunb automatically showed me the pics on it
<unifi> I cant even get it installed
<ArdieM> but there are also videos on it... how do i get them
<unifi> to get into the OS
<unifi> or to get into gnome
<edulix> unifi I get this:
<edulix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/gGzqTn84.html
<unifi> has anyone else attempted to install ubuntu on a shuttle box?
<edulix> shuttle?
<unifi> ubuntu was the only distro that I have tried that refses to isntall.
<Jug_> is it possible to somehow disable the X starting when booting?
<mjr> unifi, I have it running on a G5 AMD64
<edulix> Jug_: yeah
<Jug_> whole screen just goes black I cant do anything
<unifi> Jug_ the challenge is that right now ubuntu is not even installed yet
<ArdieM> damn
<unifi> hmmm
<Jug_> edulix: any idea how?
<SiRrUs> unifi what is a shuttle box
<edulix> Jug_: you can do Ctr-C to stop gdm when it says Starting GDM, perhaps?
<HiddenWolf> edulix: shuttle is a producer of tiny pcs. Basicly desktops the size of a shoebox.
<unifi> sirrus: its a small form factor pc
<edulix> ah
<Jug_> edulix: I tried but didnt help
<unifi> mjr: your installation went smoothly?
<unifi> I have been able to install ubuntu on a g box
<unifi> I am now using the g4
<mjr> unifi, pretty much, except I had to manually edit the X config because of a detection problem in XFree86 for my 9250
<edulix> Jug_: then you can try to modify the booting line from grub
<edulix> Jug_: add /bin/bash at the end of it and after kernel boots, you'll be prompted to a command line from root
<ArdieM> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/ardiem/vids/hpim0112.mpg"
<ArdieM> how can i fix that ?
<ArdieM> (totem player)
<edulix> Jug_: you can also boot a livec, mount your ubuntu partition and remove gdm from /etc/rc*.d/
<unifi> mjr that is probably my problem
<Jug_> edulix: okey, thx
<unifi> mjr: I am somewhat of a newbie can you tell me how to get into the xconfig
<unifi> because I think that is where my problem lies
<Lathiat> Jug_: Those solutions are overcomplicated, the simplest way is to run "update-rc.d gdm remove"
<mjr> unifi, but you said you didn't get it installed?
<Lathiat> Jug_: (as root)
<edulix> Jug_: do you know how to edit grub commands ?
<unifi> the installation is hanging at "setting up xserver-xfree86
<mjr> unifi, it's not that then
<edulix> Lathiat: he says that he can't do nothing
<unifi> hmm ok
<oficina> ok, I need to nuke a partition. Wipe it off. How do I go about it?
<oficina> I need something more powerful than format
<Lathiat> edulix: oh, X fails on startup?
<unifi> so that means I am pretty much screwed huh? if It cant get the thing installed?
<edulix> Lathiat: I guess that he cannot even hit <ctrl>-<Alt>-<Fx> to go to the command line
<j-rock> oficina: do you just want to do a secure deletion?
<Lathiat> Jug_: if your computer is unworkable because X is messing up, simply hit escape before ubuntu boots and choose 'recovery mode', and then you can run that command
<Lathiat> Jug_: it has a 3 second countdown for you to hit escape when it first boots
<oficina> j-rock: the partition table on that drive is screwed. I looked everywhere, but general consensus was "backup" and start over.
<oficina> j-rock: I already backed up.
<oficina> j-rock: how do I nuke it? I need to wipe even the partition table, so just format won't help
<unifi> do you think ths problem would be fixed if installed hoary?
<jbailey> unifi: The X stuff is completely replaced in Hoary, so it's impossible to say.
<jbailey> unifi: There's a good chance of it, though, as a result.
<jinx_> Hey guys - I've got a problem trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.  When I put the install CD in and press enter, it goes to the language selection screen - but I can't scroll up or down or move to the next screen.  Now, I'm not sure wether it's just not working with my laptop keyboard (for some unknown reason) or wether it's just locked up.   I'm using AMD64 Warty ISO...
<jinx_> anyone experienced anything similar?
<oficina> jinx_: have you tried connecting a keyboard to the laptop?
<jinx_> oficina: it only has usb keyboard ports and I have no usb keyboard :/
<oficina> jinx_: you're jinxed then :P
<jinx_> haw haw :P
<edulix> jinx_: I had once a problem with the installer in my laptop
<jinx_> same problem as mine?
<edulix> jinx_: the problem was that if I specified the language in the boot line (instead of just pressing enter) installer would not be launched because of an error
<edulix> but I think it's not a related problem is it?
<jinx_> I don't get an error as far as I can tell - I just get to the language selection screen and it locks up
<jinx_> i haven't tried specifying a language as a boot param
<oficina> jinx_: just curious, is your laptop keyboard US?
<Jug_> does the ubuntu setup ask the root pass? :)
<njan> Jug_, ubuntu has no root user
<Jug_> ?
<njan> Jug_, sudo commandyouwanttorunasroot
<njan> Jug_, the user you setup is setup so that they can run commands *as* root using sudo.
<Psyche-> hello
<Jug_> oh..
<jinx_> no - my laptop keyboard is UK
<Psyche-> i have some trouble with php4 under ubuntu
<njan> Jug_, but there is no actual root user.
<Psyche-> can someone help?
<Jug_> can I use sudo to setup pass for root user? :)
<jinx_> ahhh I know what the problem is
<edulix> njan: well, there's a root user
<edulix> just do: sudo su -
* jinx_ heads of to download the ix86 iso....
<edulix> and then if you want to setup a password for root, execute passwd
<Psyche-> i get an error about some non installable library
<Psyche-> libmml3 actually
<rapha> Is it possible to configure GDM so that you don't need a password? Whenever I remove the password for a user from /etc/passwd, that user doesn't work with GDM...
<edulix> Psyche-: so it's a problem with apt?
<abbas> h
<edulix> abbas: are you having problems with php4?
<abbas>  n just setup to a power pc ubuntu but how can  bee root
<abbas> zhy
<edulix> ok
<edulix> abbas: ubuntu way of doing things is not being root
<edulix> but you can be root by executing sudo su -
<abbas> thanks
<edulix> hehe everyone is asking the same
<carthik> I have a problem with ubuntu. When I reboot, and login to my gnome desktop, the 'n', 'b', 'r' keys stop working. To fix this, I have to go to Desktop Preferences, change the "keyboard" setting to some other layout and then change back. This is really annoying (I even bought a new keyboard thinking the old one had gone bust". WHy would this be happening?
<abbas> are you sure
<edulix> abbas: aboutwhat?
<abbas> sudo su -
<edulix> rapha: see this: http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/05-2004/10149.html . Maybe can help you
<abbas> t s correct
<edulix> yeah it's
<edulix> it'll ask you for your own password
<edulix> you enter it
<edulix> and then you'll be root
<edulix> (if you don't belive me, after doing that, execute "whoami" command)
<Jug_> if I want to build modules to kernel do I need to have kernel sources?
<abbas> thanks
<carthik> I don't mean to be rude, but surely I can't be only one with that keyboard-layout problem.
<edulix> carthik: yeah, but not every ubuntu user is in this channel at the same time man :)
<edulix> carthik: search in ubuntuforums.org or in the ubuntulinux.org bugzilla for example
<carthik> edulix, chill, I have searched to no good, and even with some limited gnome experience, I am clueless... I trust gnome more than my keyboard, which is why I bought a new one thinking the old one was broken ;)
<abbas> n gnome where can i change keyboard langages
<napsy> Desktop preferneces->keyboard
<no0tic> kernel 2.6.8.1-1-k7 crash when starting gnome, kernel panic
<edulix> carthic: actually I thouht you were the other one with problems with keyboard in the installer
<edulix> carthik: does your keyboard work in the virtual terminals?
<aroman> is reiser4 usable in ubuntu hoary?
<carthik> edulix, hmm, I'll have to break it again by rebooting to find out.
<edulix> azroman: that's a good question. if you get answer tell me it :)
<aroman> lol ok
<aroman> I'll try formatting a partition with reiser4 now
<edulix> aroman:ah ok :)
<tito> help with memory stick kingstone please?
<spiral> Riddell: don't know if you saw it, but thanks for amaroK
<edulix> carthik: you know you can enter to the vtts by hitting the combination keys <ctrl>-<alt>-<fX>, X is 1 to 6, and 7 is for returning to gnome
<tito> help me whith a kingstone memory 512 please
<carthik> edulix, yup, thanks.
<oly> having major probs with nvidia driver, its not loading the kernel module on boot even though its installed
<oly> if i reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-3-k7 and do a startx
<oly> everythings okay
<oly> so why does it not work on first boort ?
<Lathiat> tito: dude stop repeating otherwise everyone will ignore you -- what you need to do is clearly explain your problem for everyone to read and then someone may be able to respond -- include what you are trying to do, what happens, and what you expect to happen, in as much detail as possible.
<oly> anyone got some ideas, of things i can try
<Riddell> spiral: you're welcome. it all works?
<SirFred> Hi.
<tito> please help with kingstone usb device 512
<SirFred> Is there any problem with ubuntu repositories?
<edulix> SirFred: sometimes they just don't work to me hehe
<SirFred> I tried since yesterday  to update several times, but no way.
<Lathiat> tito: that is not what i just described, if you are going to continue repeating that, you may as well leave because people will not be motivated to help you, please read what I said above and then follow those instructions
<SirFred> Always, bad header errors,...
<aroman> ok here's an interesting thing...
<edulix> aroman: how's it doing?
<aroman> ubuntu hoary kernel doesn't have the reiser4 module, yet hoary has reiser4progs
<aroman> don't feel like recompiling the kernel :(
<edulix> aroman: maybe it's planned or something? hehe
<aroman> hmm
<aroman> I wonder...
<Lathiat> those two things are completely separate
<aroman> maybe I can compile just reiser4 module
<Lathiat> the tools can be used without the module
<Lathiat> or, you may want the tools
<aroman> Lathiat, yes
<Lathiat> if you compile the module yourself
<aroman> but
<hybrid_> doess  anyone  know of  a good  xml  editor  foor hoar
<CarlK> trying to build http://krecipes.sourceforge.net/ and is says i need kde-config - apt-cache search didn't show me anything... where do I look?
<aroman> why include tools if there's no module?
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, all works nice, thanks again :-)
<Riddell> CarlK: kdelibs-bin
<aroman> is linux-2.6.11 released?? :S
<CarlK> Riddell - thanks
<Lathiat> aroman: no
<kent> aroman, check kernek.org for those questions :)
<kent> aroman, kernel.org that is
<no0tic> Lathiat: there's in hoary repositories
<housetier> or /topic #kernel
<aroman> kent, yeah I did...
<aroman> ubuntu kernel packages should tell you if it's an rc
<Lathiat> no0tic: its a pre-release
<CarlK> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/ says my AT76c50x  is "supported" but not "out of the box" - what does that mean?
<nmy> lol
<nmy> gvb
<httpdss> CarlK: you have to do something ... its not done by its own
<oly> anyone why would the nvidia kernel module not be available at boot time or not get loaded ?
<Lathiat> oly: you may need to install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel version
<Lathiat> oly: also you need to laod it manually
<Lathiat> oly: by adding 'nvidia' on a line by its own to the end of /etc/modules
<abbas> anyone help me to update my sourceslis for PPC ?
<oly> Lathiat,  i have
<oly> but its not working
<oly> computer boots upto console
<Lathiat> oly: does modprobe nvidia work?
<CarlK> httpdss - so "supported" is "has worked in some Linux" ?
<oly> if i sudo apt-get reinstall that module then startx
<oly> it loads fine
<oly> but its annopying having to reinstall on each cold boot
<oly> i have not tried the mdprobe nvidia
<Lathiat> apt-get reinstall what package exactly?
<oly> but will give it ago
<Lathiat> oly: you sure nvidia is in /etc/modules?
<oly> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-3-k7
<oly> thats the one i need to fix the prob
<oly> but i am reinstallin over and over again
<Lathiat> weird
<kent> CarlK, Perhaps its more like it cant load the module automatic for some reason, but if you load it manually it will work? Have you tried loading the module?  I know its nothing a new user expects to do, but it might work that way.
<Lathiat> oly: /etc/modules ?
<drasko>  help with apache needed  - I find this in php4.log PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/$
<oly> i am in gnome now and its workin
<oly> but if i reboot it will not
<oly> i will look there
<oly> now
<Lathiat> oly: dude, is it in /etc/modules?
<Lathiat> and you spelt it right and stuff
<Mitario> hmm, what was that website again where you can publish your iCal online? (and let it be updated by evolution automatically)
<oly> yeah just gona have a look Lathiat
<CarlK> kent - ill give it a shot - just wondering how much fun I am in for ;)
<rapha> edulix, looked good but doesn't work :-/
<edulix> :(
<CarlK> kent - hotplug modprobed the atmel_cs modules(s) - what next?
<oly> okay i dont think its in modules Lathiat
<edulix> rapha: try in irc.gimp.org, channel #gdm or #gnome, perhaps
<oly> do i just add nvidia there ?
<CarlK> cat /proc/driver/atmel; Current state:          Down
<thenuke> what was the problem again with X when my mouse lags like hell
<aroman> yaay I patched the ubuntu kernel for reiser4
<subterrific> Mitario: pretty sure evolution can't do that
<subterrific> Mitario: evolution only reads webdev calendars, no publishing
<kreiger> hrm
<kreiger> guys, question.
<kent> subterrific, evolution can subscribe to a calender online. (.ics files)
<kreiger> when i try to download ET it comes in a .run, and it shows up IN my web-browser
<kreiger> how do i fix that?
<subterrific> kent: thats exactly what i said
<kent> subterrific, ok, :)
<kreiger> Anybody?
<subterrific> kent: you can subscribe, but you can't modify the calendar and have evolution publish your changes
<aroman> kreiger, right-click -> save link as?
<kreiger> tried it
<kreiger> it wants to save it as modules.php
<rapha> edulix, trying in #gnome now; there's no #gdm
<aroman> where u getting it from?
<kreiger> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/index.php
<edulix> ok
<edulix> now i have to go
<edulix> bye !
<mouche> Can anyone help with inaccurate (useless) battery charge indicator on a laptop with warty?
<Lathiat> mouche: Thats probably not an issue with the indicator, but an issue with your battery
<Lathiat> mouche: and theres not much you can do it about it
<mouche> I don't think so...
<Lathiat> mouche: why is that?
<mouche> ubuntu drops the apparent charge to 1% within minutes
<aroman> kreiger, try here: http://mirrors.xmission.com/idsoftware/et/linux/
<mouche> but the laptop will keep going for over an hour
<Lathiat> mouche: Yes, thats usually what happens when you have an old/failing/bad battery
<mouche> with video playing, everything
<Lathiat> mouche: your hardware reports the battery level, ubuntu just reports what it says
<BiteMeBill> Sounds like my Thinkpad.
<kreiger> Danke, aroman
<kreiger> Do you play?
<Mitario> subterrific, it doesn't? i thought it did.. what about the Preferences -> Agenda & Stuff -> Free/Busy does then?
<aroman> kreiger, bitte..
<aroman> kreiger, nope... don't have time
<aroman> :(
<mouche> really?  I'm confused, you mean the first thing to go on the battery is it doesn't report its own charge right?
<Lathiat> mouche: It doesn't quite work like that
<Lathiat> It's usually the result of a 'dead cell' in the battery
<CarlK> warty - configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check - See `config.log' for more details.
<Lathiat> which is a small part of the battery that doesnt work
<kreiger> sprechen sie deutsch?
<Lathiat> and then it screws up the mechanism of detecting battery charge
<CarlK> I dont see anything interesting...
<aroman> kreiger, ja, mein deutsch schlecht... if you spell it that way
<Lathiat> common problem with laptop batteries older than a year or two, can take a lot longer depending on the battery/how it was treated
<kreiger> heh
<kent> CarlK, you are missing build-essentials
<kreiger> mein auch, mein Freund.
<mouche> Lathiat, thank you.  Unfortunately, I noticed no problems with the battery before removing XP and installing warty
<CarlK> kent - thanks
<Lathiat> mouche: oh so the battery reports correctly in windows?
<mouche> It did last time I checked
<Lathiat> mouche: interesting...
<aroman> now I'm pissed :/
<kreiger> por que?
<ExxonE> Hello, I need a program that can unpack "*.rar"-files anyone have a clue?
<Lathiat> I doubt it, but I guess its possible
<Lathiat> you could google for your laptop model
<drasko>  help with apache needed  - I find this in php4.log PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/$
<kreiger> ExxonE apt-get install rar
<Lathiat> see if someones said anything about it
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, apt-get unrar-nonfree
<ExxonE> kreiger: thx
<kent> CarlK, the name is build-essential, not build-essentialS as i wrote :=
<kreiger> or that
<aroman> I patch the kernel with reiser4, enable it in menuconfig, but make builds all the filesystems except reiser4
<aroman> oh shoot
<aroman> I know why..
<kreiger> follow tsjok
<aroman> I didn't enable it as a module
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, the rar one you have to register after forty days
<mouche> Thanks Lathiat. It's a stumper.  Maybe an issue with compaq laptops.  I'll google it to death
<kreiger> Tsjoklat, whats the difference?
<aroman> doh!
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, the unrar-nonfree works just aswell
<Tsjoklat> kreiger, unrar-nonfree is to unrar files.. rar is to rar files
<kreiger> lol
<kreiger> my bad
<kreiger> *hides*
<Tsjoklat> kreiger, plus unrar-nonfree is free rar is register software
<ExxonE> tsjoklat: I cant find that package
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, do you have universe muliverse in your rep?
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, in your sources.list make it that it says: main restricted universe multiverse.. update
<ExxonE> tsjoklat: yes
<abbas> where cqb i download lice cd for power pc
<abbas> can i
<ExxonE> tsjoklat: thx
<abbas> where can i download livd cd ubuntu for ppc
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, you're welcome
<abbas> powerpc
<Ryoppei> Hello from Spain
<mako> Ryoppei: hey there
<Semt-X> G'day
<Ryoppei> Somebody could help me?, I have a little question
<Echylo> shoot Ryoppei
<Semt-X> evarlast, modprobing failed
<Ryoppei> I want to install ubuntu in a PC without internet, can I update the packages from CD's?
<Semt-X> afk
<carthik> abbas: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/story40784.html
<Echylo> hmm
<Ryoppei> I mean, svae some updates CD with more packages than the standar
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, are you talking about a clean install or what?
<Ryoppei> I know how to use rpm's, but I never used APT
<ExxonE> where do i find "sources.list"? :$
<carthik> I was interested in knowing the answer to that, so I can take a few cds to use as repos in India, too, Ryoppei
<Tsjoklat> ExxonE, cd /etc/apt
<apokryphos> ExxonE: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ryoppei> I want to intall the OS from the original CD
<ExxonE> thx thx
<CarlK> kent - thanks - ./configure completeded
<Rocha> Ryoppei, yes you can
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, if you have burned packages on a cd you can yes
<Rocha> Ryoppei, but be sure to download all package dependencies
<Ryoppei> but, how I can install a lot of packages without net?
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, you copy the packages on your cd to cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Rocha> Using "dpkg -i pkg1.deb pkg2.deb...."
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, err?
<carthik> Rocha, is there is a magic command to download all the packages using apt-get ?
<michele> hello
<Tsjoklat> carthik, what is it that you want to do?
<carthik> maybe we could have a DVD with all the sources and binaries on it. Is there one already?
<unifi> just for everyone's information... warty does not unstall with the shuttle G4 case4
<Ryoppei> There exist a software that could look for dependencies y may need, or I have to do it by my self?
<unifi> hoary does
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, apt-get does that for you
<carthik> Tsjoklat, same as Ryoppei, I want a cd/dvd will all the packages in it, for internet-less installation in remote continents... :)
<unifi> with warty the installation hangs at xserver
<michele> How can I change screen resolution to one not showed in the menu ?
<Lathiat> Ryoppei: or use its frontend 'synaptic package manager'
<Rocha> carthik, i don't think so
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, you could use apt-get in console aptitude in console or synaptic in gui
<Ryoppei> ok
<Ryoppei> thank a lot
<Ryoppei> I'll try it
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, read the pages on ubuntuguide.org
<carthik> michele, maybe your monitor doesn't support a higher resolution?
<kreiger> How often should one apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<Lathiat> Ryoppei: it is also used to update packages to the latest versions (security updates in warty, or new version in hoary)
<kreiger> michele, i was trying to do the same thing
<Tsjoklat> kreiger, depends on your speed, I do every day so I don't have to d/l 89 MB at once
<Ryoppei> oops, a last question, form where can I download packages from umbutu or debian? (url)
<carthik> michele, I fixed mine by popping in a Knoppix cd and copying the "mode" lines of the xf86config file over to the ubuntu xf86config file.
<kreiger> michele in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 are some options supposedly
<Tsjoklat> kreiger, but if you are on a fast internet connection well..
<Lathiat> Ryoppei: the package manager knows where to fidn them
<kreiger> Carthik, what did your ubuntu let you sit at?
<Lathiat> Ryoppei: open the repositories settings and you can enable the universe archive to get even more programs (alot more) -- theres information on www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/SynapticHowTo
<kreiger> and what did knoppix run at?
<michele> The problem is that i have a notebook with an external monitor and the notebok panel not support the resolution 1280x but the external monitor yes
<Matrix> I downloaded Hoary and since then, the windows of the same program are all in the same icon of the pannel (like in winXP) how can i change it??
<ogami1972> hi all- is there a way to restart x without rebooting?
<Matrix> i dont know if you understood me but im spanish
<Ryoppei> Ok, thanks for the information
<Tsjoklat> ogami1972, ctrl alt backspace
<zenwhen> ogami1972, ctrl +alt +bkspce
<Ryoppei> Bye
<ogami1972> :)
<Tsjoklat> good luck Ryoppei
<Lathiat> Matrix: right click the handle on the window list
<carthik> kreiger, my problem was taht the refresh rate (Freq) was too low, so I bumped that up to 75Hz. On another computer, I moved up one notch to the max allowed by the monitor using the knoppix cd.
<michael> somebody speck spanish here?
<Lathiat> Matrix: (the gray bar between the shwo desktop button and the first window icon)
<michele> carthik, this is good idea because knoppix allow me to set the resolution that i want
<Lathiat> Matrix: then select preferences
<kreiger> m. dammit.
<BiteMeBill> Anyone one know if bootstrap errors could be media errors?
<Lathiat> Matrix: theres an option in there
<Tsjoklat> michael, there is a Spanisch ubu channel
<Matrix> ok thanks lathiat
<carthik> michele, great, so do it then! I mount the ubuntu / directory after booting knoppix so it is easier to copy over the lines from the xf86config. Or else you could copy it onto a floppy or flashdisk
<michael> if this is a spanish ubu channel , why everybody is writing in inglish?
<michael> ok.. whatever
<kreiger> MIchael, there IS one.
<kreiger> this is not it.
<carthik> michele, i would recommend not copying the entire xf86config file, though, just change the bare minimum needed
<kreiger> does somebody have the link to the spanish ubuntu channel?
<Ryoppei> It exist a spanish channel? whats the name? is in this server or in a spanuish server (irc-hisano)?
<Lathiat> michele: you would be looking to change the HorizSyn/VertRefresh options
<httpdss> ubuntu-es
<kreiger> Carthik, i'm trying to increase resolution.
<Lathiat> michele: and then changing the list of resolutions
<Tsjoklat> Ryoppei, look at the ubu wiki pages.. there is a link to the Spanish part
<kreiger> i know my computer can go higher than 1024
<Tsjoklat> michael, the language is English in here because this is the general channel
<carthik> kreiger, try booting from a knoppix cd, and see if it's auto detected and running at a higher resolution, like michele says it does, and then do what I mentioned above
<drasko>  help with apache needed  - I find this in php4.log PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/$
<Lathiat> michael: /join #ubuntu-es
<Hexadecimal> spanish. . #ubuntu-es
<michael> ok.. thanks man
<carthik> kreiger, you could use the ubuntu livecd instead, too.
<kreiger> mm. i don
<kreiger> 't have one
<kreiger> anyway, i'm installing ET
<michele> carthik Lathiat, ok thank you all, I im going to try
<carthik> drasko, install php4-mysql
<carthik> bye michele
<kreiger> michele, if it works, please come back and tell us
<ogami1972> good luck
<Tsjoklat> drasko are you on apache or apache2?
<michele> ok
<strixy> hello everyone
<kendo_> Hi Everyone - It's my first time on channel so please excuse me if I make some mistakes.
<kreiger> new question. how do i "run" a .run file?
<Tsjoklat> no worries kendo_ if you do you just get canned :P
<Lathiat> kreiger: If you double click it in nautilus, it should ask you to run it in a terminal
<Lathiat> kendo_: No problems, go ahead and ask your question
<Lathiat> kreiger: failing that, simply "sh <file>
<Matrix> what can I do if I want syanptic in hoary???
<kendo_> i have a problem setting up my printer from openoffice and wondered if anyone could help here?
<strixy> I burned out my old motherboard and bought a new mobo/processor. I plugged in the old HD with my Ubuntu install on it and was wondering how I can reconfigure my system to recognize the new features of the motherboard. (eg. sound device)
<Lathiat> Matrix: synaptic is in hoary?
<kreiger> it opens it in gedit
<kreiger> k
<kreiger> sh works
<Matrix> synaptic isnt in hoary
<Lathiat> Matrix: yes it is
<apokryphos> Matrix: Yes, it is. You might have removed it however.
<Tsjoklat> lol
<apokryphos> Matrix: get it again by sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Tsjoklat> okay gotta dash.. things to see and people to do
<Tsjoklat> behave all
<kirkt> hey i've installed ubuntu in expert mode but i never got to select which packages i want!! i ran out of space before it was completed... what should i do ??
<ogami1972> bye
<apokryphos> kirkt: Doesn't matter. You can apt for any packages that you want now.
<ogami1972> ran out of space?
<Matrix> I cant install with apt-get install synaptic; The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Matrix>   synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3
<Matrix> E: Broken packages
<carthik> kirkt, trying for a minimal install or some strange old pc?
<strixy> is there a way to re-run the base config again?
<kirkt> apokryphos but i'm like stuck now.. in the install.. it ran out of space
<carthik> kirkt, try beatrix linux, which is based off of ubuntu.
<kirkt> carthik: i have 1.3gb free for it
<apokryphos> Matrix: Hah, that's interesting. I know that package doesn't exist in the repository as well. Kynaptic depends on it.
<drasko> carthik, I have alreay installed that...
<carthik> 1.3 gb seems a tad low, kirkt.
<kirkt> carthik i belive that without that DAMN openoffice it will suffice
<ogami1972> kirkt: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<drasko> Tsjoklat, apache
<BiteMeBill> 1.8gb is the min.
<unifi> ok now I have ubuntu up and  running on my shuttle box.. YAY!!
<carthik> kirkt, OO is a part of ubuntu, it goes where ubuntu does righ tnow... :)
<apokryphos> Matrix: I think you'll have to try to get libapt manually.
<kirkt> all i want is to not include openoffice
<unifi> has anyone else had problems with usb drives and hot plugging?
<Matrix> ok
<unifi> with hoary
<kirkt> but i dont WANT openoffice
<ogami1972> kirkt: that webpage talks about doing a custom install
<kendo_> kirkt thank you for respornding, perhaps I can explain further.
<ogami1972> and then carefully selecting packages from command
<kirkt> ogami1972 i've seen this but it offers iceWM, i want gnome
<carthik> drasko, well, I remember editing some php conf file, to move a line referencing php4-mysql from the last line to somehere in between, where it was supposed to be...
<ogami1972> so get gnome ?
<Lathiat> kirkt: are you trying to install gnome post-install?
<ogami1972> semms like it would work
<kirkt> im stuck in the install... ran out of space Lathiat
<kirkt> i want to not include openoffice
<Lathiat> kirkt: ah umm
<Lathiat> kirkt: hrm
<kirkt> i tried expertmode like ppl said here
<strixy> is there a good way to back up my system?
<kirkt> but it didnt ask me nothing
<Ainvar> unifi, Hotplug fails to load for me in hoary on my laptop
<Ainvar> after an apt-get dist upgrade from warty to hoary
<Echylo> how do you change that apach2 auto refers to localhost/apache2-default ?
<Lathiat> kirkt: can try "apt-get install gnome"
<carthik> drasko, in /etc/php4/apapche2/php.ini I commented the "extension = mysql.so " line and uncommented line 536 where it was previously commented.
<Lathiat> kirkt: its a limimted sub-set of the ubuntu desktop however
<carthik> the line I commented was at the very end, drasko.
<kirkt> Lathiat: where? how?
<BiteMeBill> apache2.conf
<Lathiat> kirkt: login as root on a console
<Echylo> k
<ogami1972> could you do "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<Lathiat> kirkt: and apt-get install gnome gdm
<Lathiat> ogami1972: yes but that would install openoffice
<kendo_> I have an Epson R300 which I use with turboprint 1.91 driver however OO printer administration does not "see" the driver.
<ogami1972> oh
<Mitario> hmm, anyone has a good idea to have anonymous svn repositories and author svn repositories? but sync the data between them
<bzbb> whats the package name for the newest kernal source?
<bzbb> er, kernel
<kirkt> Lathiat: but the ubuntu install did its thing up to the openoffice part.. right there it got stuck
<kirkt> this means i have a harddisk now with a partially installed ubuntu
<Lathiat> kirkt: well you could do apt-get clean
<Lathiat> kirkt: then dpkg --configur e-a
<Lathiat> kirkt: then dpkg --configure -a
<goldfish> Has anyone installed America's Army on ubuntu?
<kirkt> whats that ?
<Lathiat> kirkt: then try to apt-get dist-upgrade // apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kendo_> I can use other applications ok but not OO
<Lathiat> kirkt: and see if you can get all the way through the install
<Lathiat> kirkt: they are commands to run
<unifi> anyone have any information about usb not hotplugging?
* regeya fires up oo for giggles...
<Lathiat> kirkt: You really need more disk space, it only needs like 2GB to install :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Trying to get Ubuntu going on an OLD laptop. ifconfig is showing a "sit0" device and no eth0 - gnome config is saying the  pcmcia network card is configured.. but aparently its not.. sort of confused now. :P
<drasko> carthik, I am using apache, not apache 2... And I uncomented already line extension = mysql.so... Isn't it supposed to be uncommented?
<kirkt> Lathiat i've already wasted most of the day...
<Lathiat> kirkt: why do you have so little hard disk sapce?
<regeya> kirkt, the only thing I could suggest is to try again.  my printer is showing up, and I use turboprint.
<BiteMeBill> Dr_Willis: how old is old?  Just doing an install on an old Thinkpad with 233Mhz and 48MB ram.
<regeya> I also didn't have to do a darn thing...hate to give you a 'worksforme bugclosed' answer but, eh, it just worked. *shrug*
<kirkt> Lathiat cause all the rest is porn
<regeya> heh
<Lathiat> drasko: the device may simply not be configured
<Lathiat> kirkt: heh
<kirkt> really it doesn't matter why.. i have 1.3gb. the question is why linux has THAT much space
<Lathiat> drasko: does ifconfig eth0 show it up?
<Dr_Willis> BiteMeBill,  pent100
<kirkt> isn't it supposed to be run on low end and poor systems ?
<Dr_Willis> BiteMeBill,  it took FOREVER... :P
<kirkt> hell
<Lathiat> kirkt: ubuntu needs 1.8GB to install (i think)
<kirkt> windows itself doesnt take that much
<regeya> wonder if neooffice could be ported to gnustep... ;-)
<drasko> Lathiat, yes
<unifi> so everyones usb is working perfectly??
<Lathiat> kirkt: yes but ubuntu includes a lot of applications, windows does not
<unifi> I am trying to plug in a thumb drive
<BiteMeBill> Dr_Willis: I know what you mean.
<Lathiat> kirkt: you could do a server install
* regeya nods at Lathiat's comment
<Lathiat> kirkt: (aka expert on warty0
<unifi> and it is not being recognized
<kirkt> Lathiat: then i DONT WANT those damn applications
<Lathiat> kirkt: then install stuff later, it will be messy however
<unifi> neither is it recognizing my iriver mp3 plater
<Lathiat> kirkt: i.e. will require work, it wont "just work" (tm)
<unifi> can anyone give me any susggestions
<Lathiat> kirkt: so like, pop your ubuntu cd in, reboot, run a 'expert' install if warty or 'server' if its a hoary cd
<regeya> kirkt: how about instead of biting the heads off of ubuntu USERS, why not go with something like Debian and install the things you want/need
<abusado> where can i get mysql and php ?????
<regeya> kirkt: or as Lathiat said
<Lathiat> kirkt: then apt-get install gnome gdm
<thenuke> how do you suggest I tweak ubuntu when I run it on a pentium 120MHz with 64megs of ram :)
<abusado> where can i get mysql and php for ubuntu?????
<Lathiat> kirkt: that should get you somewhere
<Lathiat> thenuke: Don't run gnome :)
<thenuke> I am using now a fluxbox
<Lathiat> thenuke: xfce4 is a more light weight desktop to run on such a machine
<rubixXx> whats the rootkit checker, chkrootkit?
<BiteMeBill> abusado: did you look at the ubuntuguide?
<kirkt> hold on i'll format the HDD
<zeedo> rubixXx: chrootkit or rkhunter
<kirkt> ok i started over the box
<BiteMeBill> abusado: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<thenuke> Lathiat: I think that there is some processes/daemons which I dont need :I I wonder if they eat much resources or no?
<kirkt> now what?
<Lathiat> thenuke: not really
<kirkt> type expert again ?
<rubixXx> zeedo): if it says "its not an ordinary file but not infected", does that mean it may be infected?
<ogami1972> maybe wrong- but i think you want custom
<thenuke> I see something like, postfix, RAID, and something running past the screen while booting
<ogami1972> kirkt
<thenuke> How do I affect those?
<kirkt> ogami1972 im typing custom
<kirkt> no such thing
<BiteMeBill> If he presses the different F keys it will tell him which to type.  There is also the customexpert
<BiteMeBill> Or something along those lines.
<kendo_> this is absolutely terrifying for a newbie I can't keep up with all the machine gun conversation, is there a slower more considered channel for helping with problems?
<kirkt> im gonna go with server
<unifi> bueller... anyone...?
<kirkt> then install the damn gnome
<ogami1972> kendo- have you tried the forums?
<regeya> much anger in you
<ogami1972> lol
<carthik> kendo_, you can keep track of conversations since ones with your names in them will be highlighted, usually
<kirkt> regeya who? me ?
<regeya> show of hands--how many people here are getting paid to do tech support, or at the very least have a connection to ubuntu other than being a user?
<kirkt> me
<kirkt> i do tech support
<ogami1972> meh- i'm just hangin' out before work
<kirkt> those fukin clients drive me mad
<kendo_> Oh I see thanks carthik - I guess I ask my question and wait until the colour changes, is that the way to do it?
<regeya> then why isn't my ubuntu working right kirkt make it work dammikt
* regeya winks and runs off
<kirkt> regeya thats easy
<carthik> kendo_, yup, and you can have an audio beep too, if you like, look in the preferences or setting for your irc chat tool
<kirkt> install ubuntu
<kirkt> wait 3 hours
<kirkt> remove ubuntu
<kirkt> install pirated windows
<kirkt> use computer.
<carthik> kendo_, some tools also allow you to highlight other words etc...
<Matrix> can anybody help me compiling gtk+ ????
<Matrix> i have the next error
<ogami1972> eww- you put windows on a computer?
<Matrix> checking For sufficiently new FreeType (at least 2.0.1)... yes
<Matrix> configure: error: Xft Pango backend is required for x11 target
<Matrix> and I have pango installed
<BiteMeBill> And here I thought the computer went out the window.
<regeya> kirkt: that's a terrible attitude how do you expect to make ubuntu great with that attitude you're the worst tech support evar
<kirkt> well
<kirkt> who da frak said ubuntu was great
<BiteMeBill> regeya: I think he originally mis understood the question in which he raise his hand for,
<BiteMeBill> But he did cause me much humor and laughter.
* Dr_Willis giggles
* Dr_Willis types more slowley..
<kendo_> carthik - I've searched in the install forum for info on open office and the how to's but there doesn't seem to be any information on installing printers in OO. Can you suggest anyehre elso to look/
<ogami1972> i do- i've been experimenting with linux for about 2 years- have been down most of the familiar paths- i've now set up 2 ubuntu- one as my daily and i gave one to my brother-
<carthik> kendo_, you should set up printers for the whole computer, and leave it at that.
<Dr_Willis> I got Ubuntu on 3 machines now in my house.
<kirkt> anyone else with damn ubuntu questions ?
<Dr_Willis> im trying to rember what the command is to set the console font.. anyone else recall?
<wezzer> good evening
<insom> hi all
<carthik> kendo_ So Computer -> System Configuration -> Printers should get you where you can add new printers etc.
<unifi> kirkt: ha well ubuntu makes this big deal about how helpful everyone is
<rubixXx> whats a good, easy to configure ftp daemon
<wezzer> is it good idea to upgrade fglrx-driver via synaptic?
<unifi> linux is still hard to use
<insom> is there anyone who likes a good challange?
<regeya> unifi: and that means that when things don't go your way, you find a ubuntu-related irc channel and start shouting obscenities. :-)  and this from a tech support guy!
<insom> i have a bit of a prob that is realy interesting..
<kirkt> well then
<ogami1972> linux is a godd challenge
<unifi> and until its easy.. then newbies like me will always ask ??
<BiteMeBill> LMAO
<kirkt> i'm the real ubuntu spirit
<insom> ture
<ogami1972> go ahead insom
<regeya> kirkt: heh
<insom> true
<insom> ok.. here is the deal
<insom> i have a laoptop with no cd rom
<regeya> kirkt: any luck with turboprint and oo yet?
<kendo_> carthik I've just upgraded from Libranet 1.8.1 to ubuntu, had no problem previously I must be doing something stupid. this doesn't seem to be the place to seek help. I'l try to place a message on the forum
<insom> it doesn thava boot from usb device option in bios
<kirkt> ubuntu means: "get me the dough" anyways..
<insom> but i would still like to install ubuntu on it..
<kirkt> thats a far more cool approach
<insom> any ideas?
<carthik> kendo_, upgraded is the right word ;) good luck with the forums, try the ubuntu-users mailing list as well, that is where I lurk for my answers
<kirkt> insom you're fucked
<kirkt> heh
<insom> lol
<insom> not realy
<kendo_> regeya my printer installation in oo is not working. OO doesn'e see the driver
<carthik> kirkt, dude, go pick a fight someplace else
<BiteMeBill> kirkt: Your a horses ass.
<insom> i did manage to install mandrake on it via my usb cd rom
<kirkt> hehe
<kirkt> i'm joking
<regeya> no you're not
<insom> so i know it is possible..
<kirkt> yes i am
<insom> reg: do u know a way?
<BiteMeBill> insom: look into maybe boot floppies that will let you then go from either usb or network.
<carthik> kirkt, "yes you are" - what? joking? or horses ass?
<kirkt> ah
<kirkt> im joking
<carthik> lol, no offence, kirkt
<regeya> insom: if your system doesn't support booting from usb, you can't boot from usb.
<ogami1972> doesn't lilo have a "make boot floppy" command?
<insom> bite:i have tried but there is no img or bin file that i can use with rawrite to make one for ubuntu...
<abusado> how to download mysql for ubuntu?
<BiteMeBill> abusado: read here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Dr_Willis> i think i just used 'apt-get instal mysql'
* kirkt is running install base system for the 5th time. yay.
<insom> reg:it is possible... mandrake has a img file that lets u make a boot floppy that probes usb devices
<carthik> abusado, use synaptic to search and install after reading hte guide
<AngryClip> BiteMeBill: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installmysqldatabaseserver
<unifi> are there any other distros where usb support works better?
<Dr_Willis> unifi,  what usb device ya got issues with?
<BiteMeBill> AngryClip: Yep that be the exact location.  LOL
<unifi> flash drive
<ogami1972> kirkt: i think you should follow the link's instructions, substituting gnome for icewm
<xilunG4> hi
<unifi> iriver 320
<unifi> and a web cam
<kirkt> damnit. with Ubuntu being african and all that, couldn't the just send some 3rd world skinny guy to install it for me for $5.99 ??
<unifi> Dr_willis
<insom> is there a similar thing fro ubuntu that anyone knows about?
<ogami1972> awww- now that's not nice
<insom> i have spend so much time trying to digg it up on the net.. but no luck so far
<Dr_Willis> a usb 'memory drive' - should show up as a scsi device - if the right modules are loaded.
<Dr_Willis> as for a web cam.. well that depends on even if drivers exist for it. :(
<xilunG4> is there any command line tool to burn dvd in warty ?
<ogami1972> btw kirkt- i know how you feel- i killed my desktop 4 times before i figured out how to install a specific kernel correctly- can't tell you how many times i killed knoppix
<regeya> this all reminds me to look into an sb live 5.1 problem I've been having, but I seem to recall fixing it under debian by using latest-greatest alsa drivers
<unifi> Dr_willisL I plugged it in and it is not recognized
<insom> kirk:if u are so superior to a skinny afro guys, why doesnt your big brain think of a way of doing it your self?
<subterrific> so close to finishing my script to change the arch of a dpkg
<insom> asshole
<ogami1972> now now
<Dr_Willis> xilunG4,  'cdrecord' i think can do it.. or theres a dvd variant of cdrecord out.   Not sure which come with ubuntu. no dvd-rw on this decvice
<unifi> I just installed hoary after not being able to install warty
<kirkt> ogami1972 actually u don't. this is the first time i'm having trouble installing anything on this laptop.. i've considered it to be linux-magic.. till ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> unifi,  the usb-memory ting was seen befor and now its not?
<ogami1972> !
<unifi> never seen
<xilunG4> Dr_Willis, well cdrecord says it can't
<regeya> YHBT HAND
<Atrophy> Hey quick question... if I point Synaptic at regular Debian package lists, will it still work for updating stuff?
<Dr_Willis> Atrophy,  i broke some stuff doing that. :P so be carefull.
<Atrophy> ok
<regeya> Atrophy: bad idea.
<AngryClip> Atrophy: some do
<unifi> Atrophy: it will work...  but you run the risk of your systme being messed up if you do
<Atrophy> well basically my problem is that Synaptic thinks the newest version of Firefox is .93
<kirkt> insom :)
<unifi> you want to use ubuntu builds
<regeya> Atrophy: not unless you're trying to move over to Debian, or you're willing to fix stuff
<insom> so... no one knows of a way to install ubuntu from usb cd rom?
<Atrophy> there are other examples but that's the most glaring one
<regeya> Atrophy: ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net, but don't tell any devs you're using that, b/c apparently it breaks upgrading to haray
<ogami1972> not if the bios won't boot usb
<xilunG4> right now i'm burning from the GUI
<Atrophy> lol
<regeya> insom: boot disk, perhaps...
<flas> hi
<Dr_Willis> insom,   ive heard that if the machine can boot off the usb-cdrom - it should install fine.. but no personal experience in it.
<xilunG4> so there is something that can burn dvd in warty
<flas> someone here from germany?
<JsPr> Atrophy, use the backports rep
* kirkt reaches and gives a hand to insom: c'mon lets do it the Ubuntu way
<insom> ogami:but how is it possible to install mandrake without a bios usb device boot and there is no way for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> xilunG4,  i know k3b can do dvd's but again - not tried it in warty.
<ogami1972> it's a kde program, but k3b will
<Atrophy> JsPr: backports rep?
<regeya> kirkt, knock it off
<subterrific> Atrophy: that url regeya just gave you
<subterrific> Atrophy: is the backports rep
<xilunG4> k3b isn't a cmd line tool ... :)
<Atrophy> oic
<Atrophy> ok thanks
<xilunG4> doesn't matter anyway
<xilunG4> thanks
<JsPr> Atrophy, deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<Dr_Willis> xilunG4,  then you are back to a dvd-variant of cdrecord..
<ogami1972> it's not?- the sys decides right? not the install
<unifi> Atrophy: I am finding that usb support with other distros is a bit better than ubuntu. I cant get ubuntu to recognize any of my usb devices
<Atrophy> also, if I install off of my warty disc can I upgrade to Hoary?
<Echylo> yes
<AngryClip> I thought the offical bakcports were at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Dr_Willis> unifi,  that may be more of a kernel version issue also.
<Echylo> change every warty in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary
<Atrophy> groovy
* regeya digs for his ubuntu install cd
<Atrophy> that's what I thought but just wanted to make sure
<Echylo> then sudo apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade
<Atrophy> man I'm fairly pissed today I downloaded the Fedora Core 3 DVD last night and the MD5 checks out but it won't install from that disc
<Atrophy> grr...
<Echylo> throw it outside
<Echylo> get ubuntu :p
<Atrophy> lol
<unifi> Dr_Willis: I used the hoary download
<insom> so.. here is a nother question.. if i have one distro of linux on my laptop, can i use it to install ubuntu on it form usb cd rom?
<unifi> so thats the kernel I used
<Atrophy> yeah I have ubuntu but it didn't catch some of my hardwarez so I thought I'd try FC3
<unifi> Atrophy: what didnt it catch?
<ogami1972> insom: what happens when you try to boot from ubuntu cdrom?
<kirkt> insom tried floppy and using cd for source ?
<Atrophy> well, I am currently reinstalling warty on another machine but on the other machine it was the graphics card
<jaco> yawwwnnnnn
<insom> ogami: nothing.. it cant boot from usb cd rom...
<Atrophy> Trident Blade 3D
<jaco> gmorning
<jaco> :)
<Dr_Willis> theres an issue out - where SOME usb devices work when they are pluged in when the system boots.. but NOT if they are later plugged in.
<Atrophy> OOOOOLD SKOOL
<regeya> d'0h
<ogami1972> yet you installed mandrake- on the same sys-?
<regeya> ubuntu doesn't have ide support built into the kernel?
<unifi> Dr_willis: you are right. I found that with mepis
<unifi> but I was jsut at linux world
<regeya> so says the wiki page suggesting boot disks:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RescueDiskHowto
<lcdd> wow, my little sister already prefers ubuntu over windows ;) thanks guys
<kent> red-nix, it has ide. I am using ide
* regeya gives a stern look around the channel
<unifi> and I talked to someone who was using ubuntu and it seemed to work
<Atrophy> but now I'm gonna have a whole other load of issues...
<ogami1972> uh oh
<unifi> but now it doesnt
<Atrophy> the other machine has a Radeon All In Wonder 7500 in it
<insom> ogami yes useing a rawrite to make a boot disk with the img file that came on mandrake cd... it allows me to chose the device drom witch to install it from and it probes usb devices a as well
<ogami1972> ?
<Atrophy> which ATI doesn't make drivers for :-T
<jaco> have u a link for an howto see asx, asf and so on under ubuntu?
<Atrophy> so I'm thinking I'm gonna use the AIW 8500 drivers and hope for the best...
<Atrophy> I'd really like to be able to watch tv on here...
<unifi> atrophy...  can you let me know if you get that TV card working
<unifi> I would like to do the same
<Atrophy> lol I've been attempting to do this for 2 years now
<unifi> ha
<Atrophy> and I'm not very good at Linux so...
<Atrophy> I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you
<insom> ogami: is in't wierd?
<unifi> ha thanx
<Atrophy> the GATOS project says they can get your AIW 7500 working with Linux
<unifi> I am working on figuring that problem out
<aroman> what's up with hotplugging usb storage devices in ubuntu hoary? I plugged in my usb stick and it didn't get autodetected and mounted.
<Echylo> hey is it possible to save streaming video on your pc?
<Atrophy> but I have NO IDEA what to do with their files...
<ogami1972> i didn't catch yer last message, but i'm assuming you said yes- where did you get the cd?
<unifi> aroman SAMRE PROBLEM!!!
<unifi> SAME*
<insom> from ubuntu page
<unifi> aroman: and the issues is warty wont even install on my computer
<ogami1972> did you md5?
<insom> md5?
<aroman> unifi, eek...
<ogami1972> or ummm... what is it- checksum?- sorry i just woke up
<aroman> well it seems to get detected some times... but most times it doesn't
<unifi> ROOM: Is anyone else having the USB hotplugging problem that aroman and I are having?
<BiteMeBill> Why would ubuntu need to set up bicyclerepair?  LMAO
<ogami1972> where's lathiat go?
<insom> cheksum?
<unifi> aroman: mine wont detect at all
<Echylo> heeey is there a possibility to save streaming music ?
<Echylo> like a radio?
<Atrophy> btw in case anyone cares... the closest I've come to getting my TV card to work was on a stock Mandrake 10.1 system...
<Atrophy> no idea why it seemed to like my card better.
<Echylo> Atrophy, buy a tv & put it next to your pc
<Echylo> :p
<Atrophy> lol
<ogami1972> when you download a distro, there is another file you can download to make sure your image is clean?
<BiteMeBill> Dr_Willis: Did you watch some of the things that were getting setup and installed on that 100?
<larsrohdin> hi! does anyone here know alot about Nestra?
<Atrophy> yeah, but then I can't turn my 'puter into a dvr :-(
<Echylo> why am I shooting questions in the air, and no one answers?
<insom> ogami: donno
<insom> not sure
<ogami1972> believe it is *.md5
<insom> but.. i did install it on my pc...
<Atrophy> I care Echylo... I just don't know the answers ;-P
<insom> not rouble...
<unifi> echylo: whats your question?
<unifi> yes I think there is...
<Dr_Willis> BiteMeBill,  considering it took sveral HOURS..:P lol..  i dident pay much attention.
<insom> the trouble is that there is no way to make a boot floppy that lets u install form usb cd rom
<Dr_Willis> BiteMeBill,  seemed to be 100+ python things..
<Echylo> can you save streaming music ?
<Echylo> like an online radio
<larsrohdin> anyone here know alot about Nestra?
<unifi> have you done any research on it?
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  the nes emulator?
<Atrophy> also... anybody know why the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu?
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> :p
<Dr_Willis> Atrophy,  security.
<larsrohdin> Dr_Willis, yes
<BiteMeBill> Dr_Willis: I just looked over and it told me that it was setting up bicyclerepair.  I had to look twice to be sure what I was reading.
<Echylo> lets get fx running then
<Atrophy> yeah but it seems to me it makes it less secure
<bob2> Atrophy: it's in the FAQ in the topic
<larsrohdin> Dr_Willis, how can i play in fullscreen-mode?
<Lathiat> BiteMeBill: heh, its a python related program, not actually anything to do with bicycle repair :)
<HiddenWolf> boe?
<bob2> Echylo: yes
<vi11e> what was the other place to check messages than dmesg ?
<Atrophy> I dunno... it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks and I'm used to root LOL
<ogami1972> insom: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<bob2> vi11e: syslog
<Atrophy> I turn it on anyways...
<ogami1972> whoops - not that
<BiteMeBill> Lathiat: And here I thought it was going to open up a small shop or something.
<bob2> ogami1972: yes, get the MD5SUM file from the same dir
<vi11e> how to check it bob2 ? you know I get loads of these full of the dmesg always Inbound IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=212.242.208.178 DST=82.141.118.151 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=24542 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=10219 DPT=6881 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 so I can't really see what troubles my softwares
<bob2> that's from your firewall
<ogami1972> http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/4.10/
<vi11e> yea, how can I disable those from dmesg
<bob2> if you don't want it to log that stuff, configure it to not do it
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  not sure. :P i cant even find any nes roms handy to test it.
<bob2> you can't disable it from dmesg
<vi11e> hmm ok
<unifi> atrophy, I dont know what I did but some how the drives were randomly recognized
<bob2> aside from maybe making the printk level higher
<ogami1972> or something like that- the point is maybe the the cdrom is broke
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  i tend to play the SNES emulators out there.
<Atrophy> also... there's no way to uninstall Evolution without it taking gnome with it, is there?
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  Most likely thers some command line option you use.
<larsrohdin> Dr_Willis, http://vimm.net/vault/NES/index.php
<bob2> Atrophy: sure there is
<Atrophy> Synaptic says no
<Atrophy> but ok I'm listening...
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,   i got dvd's of the roms :P but cant find them lol.. theya re in a box somewhere
<Lathiat> Atrophy: yes that will work fine, however it will remove the ubuntu-desktop package which means you may not get some future updates, especially if you ugprade to hoary etc and makes your system 'unsupported' -- You can just leave it installed and not use it, however
<larsrohdin> Dr_Willis, yeah but in man nestra there is no such command
<larsrohdin> it sucks playning in a tiny window=)
<Atrophy> yeah, I just didn't wanna waste the hdd space on it
<Atrophy> this sucker's on a tiny hard drive
<bob2> how small is tiny?
<Atrophy> well actually the one I'm moving it to now is an xbox hard drive so 10G
<ogami1972> how goes it kirkt?
<Atrophy> but the last one was 4G ;-)
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  egads man.. get stuff from the newsgropus  - that site wanted to set like 23 cookies on my machine :P lol and 4 popup ads
<larsrohdin> lol
<larsrohdin> Dr_Willis, what other nes-emulators are there?
<bob2> Atrophy: everything in the default install is 1.2GB
<Atrophy> yeah...
<Atrophy> but I'm not done with the default install
<Atrophy> for instance, I refuse to live without Frozen Bubble
<Atrophy> and if I get my dvr stuff working, I'll need HUGE amounts of space for taping shows
<subterrific> larsrohdin: i use xmess
<unifi> atrophy
<larsrohdin> subterrific, ok ill give it a try
<unifi> do you have a website or something
<Atrophy> me?
<Atrophy> nope...
<unifi> I want to learn more about your dvr project
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  check out
<subterrific> larsrohdin: the commandline is a little confusing you need to do xmess nes -cart ./Zelda.zip
<Atrophy> it's not really a project... just a K6 750 and a AIW 7500
<oly> i am trying to find the info on my tv card i have been told to check out this file /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/CARDLIST
<subterrific> larsrohdin: the ./ is very important there
<Dr_Willis> larsrohdin,  check out 'zophars domain' for the main lists.. ive rarely used nes emulators
<Atrophy> in windoze I can get it to work just fine, but I'd prefer to do this legit ;-)
<oly> but its not on my ubuntu system
<unifi> yeah :)
<rubixXx> can someone help me with the setup of webmin
<unifi> what applications are you using?
<oly> do i need to install something first or is it located else where ?
<ogami1972> ok- off to work- bye all
<Atrophy> on windoze I use the default ATI scheduler and it works GREAT
<larsrohdin> ok, ill be back if it doesn't work=)
<Atrophy> in linux I haven't tried anything yet cause I can't even get the TV to work
<unifi> gotcha
<Atrophy> but like I said I'm gonna try their 8500 drivers and hope for the bset
<Atrophy> *best
<unifi> hmmm gotcha
<Atrophy> although I give it a 30% chance of working...
<unifi> yeah I am gonna get a card soon
<Dr_Willis> id frogotten about xmess. :P
<unifi> to see if I can get it working
<unifi> I want to do mythTV
<Atrophy> oic
<Atrophy> well if you get a newer ATI card then it'll work just fine
<Atrophy> and I think the WinTV cards also work just fine
<subterrific> xmess is pretty cool, it does some nice filtering on the graphics
<pagefault> ubuntu works with my old ati tv wonder pci
<Atrophy> ATI supports everything 8500 and newer... so of course I'd have to have onve version earlier... :-T
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. why is it - vi needs to be called by 'vim.org'  did i mess up somthing. or got a path set wrong lol
<Atrophy> the card works, pagefault, just not the tv portion
<Dr_Willis> I THOUGHt just earlier i used 'vi' to call it.
<pagefault> Atrophy, really? works for me
<subterrific> Dr_Willis: you've messed up
<Atrophy> well then that gives me hope that maybe it might actually work
<Atrophy> do you have the remote with it?
<pagefault> I just can't use it right now because of ati's crappy xvideo support in dual monitor mode
<pagefault> Atrophy, mine is remoteless
<Atrophy> oic
<Atrophy> no biggie... ATI has a separate remote program so I know that'll work
<pagefault> linux picks it up as a bt878
<Atrophy> assuming I can figure out how to install it...
<pagefault> doesn't even say anything about being an ati card
<unifi> pagefault
<unifi> what app do you use to watch tv?
<pagefault> unifi, currently using tvtime
<Atrophy> the 878 is its chipset
<Atrophy> in case you were wondering
<Atrophy> which is good, cause maybe it'll also detect the 7500's chipset
<pagefault> Atrophy, yeah
<pagefault> ati's drivers don't support tv btw
<pagefault> they are 2d/3d only
<Atrophy> lol damn them...
<Atrophy> "Fully supported under linux" my butt!!!
<unifi> ha
<pagefault> the kernel should support the tv out of the box in an ideal situation
<Atrophy> nope
<unifi> so how does one get mythtv to work?
<pagefault> Atrophy, weird
<Atrophy> and I've got a stack of discs here representing 25 different distros
<unifi> I havent tried it but really want to... will have the time to get a project going in a couple of weeks
<pagefault> I didn't do anything special to get mine working, it was automatically detected in ubuntu
<unifi> ha
<Atrophy> I've tried 'em all LOL
<universal> can somebody tell med how to configure nvidia manually?
<pagefault> and it just worked
<unifi> dont we all atrophy
<unifi> what ubuntu are you running?
<pagefault> hoary
<universal> wart
<universal> y
<Atrophy> that's good news, pagefault
<Dr_Willis> nvidia's homepage has docs on how to get it going.. and lots of neat info.
<Atrophy> maybe it'll autodetect my stuff too
<pagefault> Atrophy, yeah it should
<pagefault> I never bothered to try it in warty, I upgraded to hoary as soon as I installed ubuntu
<Atrophy> oic
<unifi> pagefault does mythtv include tvtime?
<Atrophy> I will most likely do the same as soon as warty is done installing here...
<unifi> do you do any pvr stuff?
<unifi> I cant even get warty to install on my box
<universal> Dr_Willis, ok, thx, but do you know how to ajust the drivers framerate manually and so....?
<pagefault> unifi, no idea, I haven't tried using mythtv yet
<pagefault> I just used apt-get to install tvtime out of universe
<rubixXx> how do you restart a service
<Atrophy> LOL my room looks like Dell exploded in it... I've got 4 computers in various stages of completion in here at the moment
<pagefault> tvtime just lets you watch tv I don't think it lets you record anything
<unifi> oh ok.
<pagefault> I just use it because it has such a good deinterlacer
<Atrophy> LOL soon as I get this working it's going to my girlfriend's house cause she's the only person I know that has analog cable LOL
<rubixXx> how do you restart a service
<pagefault> hehe I don't use mine with analog cable anymore
<Atrophy> Don't know, rubixXx sorry...
<rubixXx> its cool
<pagefault> I have my digital cable box hooked up via s-video, it looks wonderful
<rubixXx> i figured it would be along the lines "service webmin restart"
<Lathiat> rubixXx: like this
<Atrophy> how do you get it to switch channels to record a particular channel in digital cable?
<Atrophy> I thought you couldn't do that
<Lathiat> rubixXx: invoke-rc.d <service> restart
<unifi> me too
<pagefault> Atrophy, you change it on the box, or get an irblaster to work with your pvr software to change the channel
<Atrophy> oic
<Atrophy> yeah see that's useless to me then... what I need is a machine that can do everything itself on a $0 budget ;-)
<pagefault> drives me nuts you can't get a digital cable card for your PC
<pagefault> stupid proprietary crap
<Atrophy> yeah Mediacom is at the forefront of that monstrosity
<Atrophy> and they own everything around here...
<Atrophy> they're almost as bad as SBC
<obdreamer> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu (Warty W.) and it is great! My question is: Does Ubunto use the bytecode compiler to hint fonts (freetype)?
<Atrophy> although I'm on SBC DSL now so I gues I should be quiet about that one
<pagefault> well I get internet from my telco and my tv from my cable co
<pagefault> cable internet is horrible here
<bob2> obdreamer: /usr/share/doc/libfreetype6/changelog.Debian.gz
<obdreamer> thanks bob2
<rubixXx> anyone her eknow how to get proftpd working with webmin
<Atrophy> lol cable internet is horrible everywhere
<unifi> pagefault
<Atrophy> DSL is the way to go...
<unifi> so you  can or cant record digital cable?
<unifi> sorry watch
<Atrophy> you can but you can't change channels without the set top box
<HiddenWolf> Athrophy, Here cable rocks.
<pagefault> unifi, I can watch it if I input it though the s-video input on my card
<pagefault> it looks as good as a DVD
<Atrophy> cable only rocks if you don't live in a neighborhood with 7000 other people who have cable
<pagefault> yeah
* pagefault hates rogers
<unifi> right and I live in nyc
<unifi> so...
<Atrophy> lol
<pagefault> I was getting 20kb/sec at peak time on cable when I had it
<Atrophy> yeah I'm in a huge apartment building in Springfield, MO
<HiddenWolf> Athropy: Tell your ISP to use some new hardware. We haven't had those problems in years.
<pagefault> on DSL it doesn't matter if it's peak time or not
<pagefault> it's always fast :)
<Atrophy> I don't have to tell my ISP anything... I'm on SBC Yahoo DSL and it R0XX0RZ!!!
<pagefault> yeah i've had dsl for 2 years now and I haven't once had to phone them about anything
<Atrophy> also, does anyone else think that "hoary" is kind of a bad choice in names for the OS?
<unifi> ha
<unifi> I think its kinda of a joke
<pagefault> horny hedgehog
<unifi> warty isnt much better
<Atrophy> lol
<HiddenWolf> Athrophy: I think it's stylish.
<unifi> I was talking to an ubuntu developer at linux world the other day.. and he was saying the next one may be bendy
<pagefault> I wouldn't care what it was called though, it's a good distro
<HiddenWolf> Warty Warthog - Hoary Hedgehog - Grumpy Groundhog
<unifi> pagefault are you really good with linux
<thenuke> umm, I dont want to modprobe smc-ultra && ifup -a everytime I fire up the box, what to conf?
<unifi> because i have tried alot of distros
<unifi> and some have worked better than others
<unifi> but ubuntu is rather middle of the road
<Atrophy> lol I think they should stick with sexual innuendo
<pagefault> unifi, yeah pretty good, I wouldn't call myself an expert at it but I have used it a lot
<unifi> not great not horrible
<pagefault> i've tried a ton of distros
<Atrophy> warty, hoary, umm... how about slippy?
<unifi> like right now my freaking usb wont recognize
<pagefault> a lot of the hardware support has to do with the kernel they provide
<vi11e> hey, what is there to do if my audio and video doesn't really sync?
<pagefault> vi11e, tell your player not to use esd
<Evaso> is there a way to regenerate fstab as on a new fresh installed ubuntu system?
<unifi> well I am using the defualt one that comes with hoary
<unifi> and it worked once
<drasko> ERROR: There is no PostgreSQL database framework in /var/lib/postgres/data. Run initdb as the postgres user to create it. How to do this?
<unifi> and now it isnt working anymore
<vi11e> pagefault: ok I try!
<vi11e> a minute
<pagefault> use OSS or ALSA
<unifi> atrophy how long have you been using linux?
<pagefault> you might have to kill the esd for that to work if your soundcard doesn't support multiple outputs
<vi11e> pagefault: I think I am using them already...
<vi11e> how to kill it
<pagefault> killall -9 esd
<vi11e> hmm ok, what's -9?
<pagefault> the signal to kill with
<pagefault> it's the kill signal :)
<CarlK> what .conf file do  put module options?
<Atrophy> wow... "warty" is close to fully infecting my system... it's about freaking time!
* HiddenWolf wishes -9 would work on some people aswel. :-P
<vi11e> heh ok... I have changed the xine settings to use driver OSS but it didn't help, tried ALSA too
<pagefault> vi11e, hmm what player are you using?
<pagefault> oh xine
<CarlK> vi11e - what does aplay -l show?
<pagefault> hmm
<Atrophy> hey is there any repository of ubuntu themes?  The default one is... well, ugly beyond all reason
<pagefault> it sounds like something is buffering your soundcard output but I couldn't tell you what it was if it's not esd
<housetier> Atrophy when you use the gnome desktop, there are lots of themes (and engines) you can try out
<CarlK> vi11e - or mor correctly, does it say something other than "no soundcards found..."
<pagefault> on a side note has anyone gotten the nforce2 audio driver from nvidia to work right with hoary?
<vi11e> I have nforce 2 onboard card
<pagefault> so do I
<vi11e> hmm... how often that esd might become into a play?
<pagefault> but the nvidia driver just locks up my system after playing a few sounds
<vi11e> how often I need to kill it
<pagefault> so I am using the default kernel one
<pagefault> vi11e, everytime you reboot until you disable it
<vi11e> hmm how do I disable it? apparently it helped... the sound is synced :)
<calamari> hi
<zenrox> hello calamari
<pagefault> vi11e, I assume you are using gnome, so go to system | preferences | sound then uncheck load sound server on startup
<sid77> ciao
<calamari> I can print fine from open office and firefox.. but when I try to print from the gimp it gives me %!PS-Adobe-3.0  (etc)
<calamari> hi zenrox
<sander__> Any Hoary users know how well software suspend is working these days?
<calamari> I tried changing the gimp line from lp to lpr (and fixing the settings) but it seems to forgot my changes
<sleon|lap> hallo i have stupid question to custom chains: for example i created a custom chain and then at the top of the input chain i redirect packets to this custom chain, will they then come back if none of rules in the custom chain could match them?
<HiddenWolf> sander__ sorry, but still not perfect
<pagefault> ville, you should also change your output to OSS or ALSA in multimedia systems selector in the preferences panel
<sleon|lap> hallo i have stupid question to custom chains: for example i created a custom chain and then at the top of the input chain i redirect packets to this custom chain, will they then come back if none of rules in the custom chain could match them?
<sander__> HiddenWolf, just checking. I have just about everything else working under Debian unstable, but that would really swing me to Hoary. I know it's more of a goal, so I was wondering how it was going. Thanks for the update.
<calamari> any ideas how to print from gimp?  maybe I need to run some kind of postscript conversion?
<calamari> or should I just save the image and print it from firefox?
<vi11e> really big thanks to you pagefault! \o/
<pagefault> vi11e, no problem :)
<Atrophy> woohoo!!!
<Atrophy> all of hoary's base are belong to me!
<vi11e> well, I got another multimedia related issue.. I have ati radeon 9600 card.. don't know if it has anything to do with that or some missing libraries.. but when I try watch some dvd's, the picture is just a random pixels here and there :S but then some other dvd's works fine.. :)
<vi11e> but well, now I am good to go for some films at least :)
<pagefault> vi11e, hehe, wish I could say the same, I can't see movies under dual head setup until ATI fixes their driver
<Atrophy> ok next question... the flash plugin for Firefox doesn't display my homepage right under linux but it does under windoze
<Atrophy> is that fixable?
<vi11e> oh :S
<pagefault> thankfully mplayer works though
<t325> Hello, I can't remember one thing about rpmdrake: when I click cancel during the dling of packages, will they be removed (I'd like to unselect one pkg but not to restart dling all)
<Atrophy> lol where did everyone go?
<calamari> dunno
<dwr> i have a question about my windows partition in ubuntu, is this the correct forum for such questions?
<pagefault> dwr, yes
<Atrophy> anybody know about the flash plugin for firefox?
<dwr> ok, the windows partition is gone
<t325> excuse me wrong channel
<pagefault> dwr, gone?
<CarlK> I got http://krecipes.sourceforge.net tarbal, make, make install - app runs, works good.  but in the app, Help doesn't do anything.  is there some help viewer I need to install?
<dwr> which tool to use to get it back? a friend of mine installed it
<dwr> yeah, i can't find the shortcuts he added
<pagefault> dwr, you mean it's been deleted? or you want to be able to see it in linux?
<dwr> oh yeah, not physically gone
<dwr> i hope..
<drasko>  I get Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /usr/share/moodle/index.php on line 3... Does this function even exist?
<dwr> i want to see it in linux
<dwr> (need my mp3 files :)
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> is it an ntfs partition?
<dwr> drasko, of course, how's that?
<dwr> Atrophy, yes
<calamari> Atrophy: when you right click a running flash animation, there are usually some options, like "About Flash Player".. I think there are some basic settings in there.
<pagefault> dwr, well you can mount it manually by typing sudo /dev/<partition number> (probably hda1) /somedirectory
<Atrophy> last I heard you can just mount it and it will work fine for read access but not write access
<dwr> when i partitioned my hard drive, i should have added more space to the linux partition :)
<pagefault> for example sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows
<Atrophy> ok it's gonna be a while...
<dwr> ok, how do i mount it permanently?
<pagefault> that would mount the first partition of the first drive on directory /windows
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Atrophy> Synaptic is on (File 116 of 835)
<dwr> is there a tool with non-text interface? :)
<Atrophy> lol
<dwr> pagefault, that's probably the one
<Atrophy> dwr yes there is, but I don't know if it's installed in ubuntu by default ;-)
<marcin_ant> do you guys know if it is possible to print over bluetooth on ubuntu ?
<pagefault> dwr, if you want to mount it automatically you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Atrophy> although sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows is only one line of code
<Atrophy> LOL
<Atrophy> or you could move all your mp3s to another computer and then have loads of fun trying to get Samba working!
<kirkt> yo.. i did base install, now how do i install the gnome and xorg server ?
<kirkt> apt-get install gnome doesnt work
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> base install comes with gnome, doesn't it?
<pagefault> dwr, add this line to /etc/stab /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    ro              0       0
<pagefault> err fstab
<kirkt> oh
<kirkt> i ment
<kirkt> the server install
<dwr> fstab contains:
<dwr> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000       0      $
<pagefault> dwr, note you can write to NTFS if you change ro to rw but I highly recommend against it
<dwr> $ = 1
<zeki> could anybody help me i  installed fluxbox but i can't switch to it
<Atrophy> W00t!!!  Bob Ross is on!!!
<dwr> pagefault, only need to read
<Atrophy> Happy trees!!!
<pagefault> dwr, it looks like your friend automatically set it up
<pagefault> you should be able to see your windows drive in /mnt/windows
<dwr> hmm.. true
<dwr> then it's only the shortcuts that have been tampered with
<dwr> the shortcuts on which i rely so profoundly
<dwr> i used to have a shortcut in the "places" menu
<zeki> how do i switch from gnome to fluxbox
<dwr> wonder where it went
<zeki> or icewm
<pagefault> dwr, no idea
<Atrophy> I haven't had the chance to play with ubuntu too much yet
<Atrophy> is there a LinNeighborhood for it?
<Lathiat> zeki: when you login with GDM
<Lathiat> Atrophy: open 'Network Servers' in computer
<Atrophy> k
<Lathiat> zeki: you can select the session time
<Atrophy> groovy
<pagefault> dwr, however you can drag /mnt/windows to your desktop and have a shortcut to it
<kirkt> how can i make the server install i have here fetch gnome and install from the CDROM ?
<Lathiat> zeki: if it is not there, you can create a custom ~/.Xsession, make it executable and a shell script that runs your WM of choice
<Atrophy> and does it come with SWAT?
<zeki> yes but there is no option fluxbox
<Atrophy> or does Network Servers take care of all that?
<Blurpy> hi, what is port 1025, and why is it open?
<Lathiat> what does SWAT do?
<Atrophy> samba web administration
<Lathiat> yes but to do what
<Lathiat> there are tols in gnome to configure samba
<Atrophy> it will set everything about your samba conf file
<Atrophy> with a user friendly gui
<Atrophy> and since it's web, you can do it remotely
<rubixXx> are there any ftp servers with a nice friendly gui to configure them
<Atrophy> not sure why you'd need to do it remotely, but you could if you wanted
<Atrophy> lol
<spiral> fabbione: hello ???
<Atrophy> man this is gonna take FOREVER to upgrade...
<JDahl> rubixXx, the proftp server is pretty easy to configure without a GUI... it works out of the box without tweaking, but if you need something special it shouldnt be hard to figure out
<Atrophy> does anyone know if there's a konfabulator for linux?
<Atrophy> there's one called kapsules for windoze but I'm not sure if it had a linux version
<rubixXx> ok
<Lathiat> Atrophy: possibly you are looking for something like gdesklets?
<Atrophy> ok, what languages can they be written in?
<Atrophy> (konfabulator widgets are javascript with some xml)
<Atrophy> and I forget what kapsules are...
<Lathiat> gdesklets are python
<dwr> pagefault, thanks for the help!
<Lathiat> i dont know if its the same thing tho, not knowing exactly what konfab is
<dwr> gotta go drink some beer
<dwr> it's nearly 7 30 pm here
<dwr> bye
<dtudosie> hi, does anybody know how can I make an application (e.g, gnucash) use the gnome lookandfeel ?
<zenrox> dtudosie, it allready does
<paulproteus> dtudosie: If it's a KDE program, then it can; look into Qt-GTK.
<dtudosie> in ubuntu, it doesn't
<paulproteus> If it's an older "GTK1" program, you're doomed.
<Atrophy> konfabulator is a thing for os x/windows that lets you put little widgets all over the screen that do helpful stuff like movie times/google search/etc
<kirkt> does desktop-base include openoffice ??
<Atrophy> system monitor, whois... stuff like that
<Echylo> what is default burning program?
<zenrox> nautilus
<rubixXx> whats the apt-get package name for gproftpd
<Riddell> Echylo: k3b is best
<zenrox> ya k3b is the best
<JDahl> rubixXx, apt-cache search proftp
<MrOK> hi people
<paulproteus> Hello.
<Atrophy> hi MrOK
<Atrophy> LOL "Hi, Dr. Nick!"
<MrOK> I want to try Ubuntu,any suggestments ?
<Echylo> k;
<Atrophy> yes... get Ubuntu...
<Atrophy> ;-)
<MrOK> :)
<zenrox> lol
<rubixXx> Mr0k, the usb support sin't quite par on some keyboards
<rubixXx> so make sure you got a ps2 adapter handy
<MrOK> really, thanks
<rubixXx> if your new to linux, try mandrake, it'll be easier for you to pick up, however if you know your way around ubuntu is nice
<Atrophy> lol or you could do like I do and get yourself a mobo with an OLDSKOOL keyboard plug
<Atrophy> the BIG ones...
<Atrophy> man I think Ubuntu is easier to update than Mandrake though
<Atrophy> and that's the major reason I hate most distros is their sucky update managers
<MrOK> Ubuntu can use debian packets without any modifications
<Lathiat> Atrophy: In my experience, the debian/ubuntu update system far surpasses anything else I've used since i started using it in 2001
<zenrox> Atrophy,  i agree
<MrOK> ?
<markuman> hello, i've got a noob question. with apt-get install i can install packages, but how can i uninstall?
<Lathiat> MrOK: usually
<Atrophy> like up2date... it sucks.  And blows.  Which doesn't seem physiologically possible...
<markuman> with apt-get remove ???
<Lathiat> MrOK: the entire debian archive is available
<Lathiat> MrOK: outside packages will probably work, but sometimes you might get dependencies issues if they compiled against an older version of some package
<zenrox> MrOK,  and that adds 35000+ apps
<Atrophy> exactly Lathiat
<Atrophy> ubuntu > all when it comes to trying to update
<Echylo> why doesn't it installs k3b
<Echylo> it gives me errors
<MrOK> very very good but update is free ?
<regeya> ?
<zenrox> Echylo,  whats it erroring out on
<rubixXx> markuman): apt-get --remove --purge <packagename>
<regeya> more vague please
<rubixXx> MrOK): yes it is
<Atrophy> I have heard that they fixed up2date in Fedora Core 3, but the freaking ISO is no good even though the md5 checks out
<Echylo> depends: k3blibs but is not going to be installed etc
<Atrophy> so now I have 2 VERY expensive coasters... grrr
<zenrox> Echylo, hmmm dep probs
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> alot
<Echylo> same hen I try ito install kde
<regeya> Echyo, replace 'etc' with actual errors :-)
<Echylo> you must be kidding
<Echylo> that would take ages :p
<regeya> Echylo even
<markuman> thx rubixXx
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> all kde things
<regeya> Echylo, you'd like an answer, no?
<Echylo> yes
<MrOK> how many people use ubuntu in the world ? as a destop or server ?
<Echylo> what would u answer
<Echylo> it's all kde errors
<Echylo> it's like kde3libs, kcontrol etc
<Tomcat_> MrOK: No way to find out. :)
<regeya> Echylo, my answer to 'etc' would be 'worksforme'
<Atrophy> MrOK: It's a lot though
<MrOK> Tomcat_ : :), I will count :)
* Lathiat laughs at regeya 
<regeya> somewhere in there will be a major clue
<Echylo> no it wouldn't help you if I gave you all the errors
<Lathiat> regeya: class :)
<dtyge1> hi all :)
<zenrox> hello dtyge1
<zenrox> and welcome
<Atrophy> lol
<dtyge1> Is someone out there used to accents in ubuntu?
<regeya> Echylo: I'm guessing that somewhere in there, YES, there's a clue as to what is blocking the installation
<Tomcat_> MrOK: You can check the popularity of distros on http://distrowatch.com/, but it's not 100% correct :)
<regeya> Echylo: but since you're sure that won't help, eh, *shrug*
<dtyge1> charsets...
<Echylo> omg
<geppy> My RAM is almost completely full;  whenever I close a program, my RAM fills with cache.  Is this bad?
<zenrox> geppy,  nope
<geppy> (three 512 sticks of RAM)
<geppy> Alright, cool.
<Echylo> you are talking yourself around without giving any suggestion
<zenrox> linux uses ram diferently than windows
<JsPr> dtyge1, I swedish so yes :-)
<geppy> zenrox:  Alright. =)
<geppy> I just wasn't sure whether I should be scared, or not.
<rubixXx> how do you search the local apt-get cache
<regeya> Echylo: I'd be willing to bet that there's some package that hasn't finished configuring, or you've got something installed that conflicts with something k3b needs
<geppy> rubixXx: apt-cache search foo
<dtyge1> jspr: I'm having a problem: I mounted a hda4 device with -o iocharset=iso8859-1...
<regeya> Echylo: WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT THE EXACT ERROR IS, that's the closest you're going to get
<MrOK> I will setup a comp. lab. of a college, there are about 30-40 computers, Ubuntu ca be a good choice ?
<Echylo> don't start to shout
<Echylo> it won't help
<zenrox> geppy, it will fill ram up then use the swap unlike win whare it will fill the swap then complain that it ran out of ram
<aplsin> is there a way to use newlie installed fonts (put in ~/.fonts) without restarting gnome?
<regeya> Echylo, IHBT?
<rubixXx> geppy): that searches remote, not LOCAL
<Echylo> nvm
<geppy> zenrox:  haha
<Echylo> I'm out
<geppy> rubixx:  Really?
<dtyge1> jspr: but when I open it through nautilus and double-click an accented file which was saved with m$word, Openoffice doesn't recognize it filename!
<rubixXx> yes
<regeya> Echylo: I can only surmise that you're trolling for flames, because I'm telling you what you need to provide to get a better answer, and instead you're posting comments as if you're ticked off.  I can only guess that you're trolling or mightily thick.
<dtyge1> jspr: When I'm inside OpenOffice and choose "open", I can open the files withou any problem!
<geppy> And every time that I boot, "famd" takes up ~96% of my CPU power.  I'm not sure what process requires a "file alteration monitor", but it's kind of obnoxious in that I have to kill it if I ever want to run anything else.
<regeya> forget this...I'm out.
<dtyge1> Is that a configuration problem in nautilus or gnome?
<JsPr> dtyge1, I believe Gnome is utf8. what is your locale
<zOap> Hey, i need some help with my graphic card and hoary... In wharty it works fine, but in hoary i get only 640x480. It's a S3 Virge MX... How do i install the driver or verify it?
<subterrific> anyone here good with Makefiles?
<lcdd> MrOK: at least redhat's and its derivatives' kickstart is functional. so is suse's autoyast. it don't know if debian has any decent way of bootstrapping systems over the network
<zenrox> geppy, dont know i had that a little bit when i was running warty
<dtyge1> jspr: I typed locale-charmap in gnome terminal, and it said iso8859-1
<aplsin> "killall -HUP nautilus" did it :)
<dtyge1> jspr: where do I see if gnome is set to utf-8?
<geppy> zenrox:  So, when I go back to Hoary, it shouldn't do that?
<anima> hello people :x
<anima> I'm having one of those problems with ubuntu linux
<zenrox> geppy,  nope it shouldent
<dtyge1> jspr: I'm running warty.
<dtyge1> hi anima.
<geppy> zenrox: Much thanks!
<dtyge1> hi zenrox (only now I saw your saluting: sorry!)
<anima> in fact I wanted to change the user name that I set up at the start (e.g: seb) into anima
<zenrox> anima,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<anima> and...now I can't use anything
<MrOK> lcdd : thanks
<dtudosie> (about gnucash and gtk)  it uses gtk 1.2 I'm not sure what version is using gnome but I saw that program looks fine in mandrake...
<zenrox> dtyge1,  its ok
<dtyge1> :)
<dtyge1> jspr?
<grogoreo> hi
<Atrophy> how do you make the playlist window stick to the main window of XMMS?
<JsPr> dtyge1, I'm running warty. I have utf8 as my locale. You will have to convert the file named from iso8859-1 to utf8 if you want to use it. What happens if you mount hda4 with utf8?
<anima> okay, got it
<zOap> Anyone know how to probe the s3 virge mx in hoary? it wont work...
<anima> thx people
<anima> I'll try the method... :(
<zenrox> n/p anima
<grogoreo> I'm running the Ubuntu live cd and I need to mount the floppy drive. Can someone please tell me how to?
<anima> if it works I'll come back
<Atrophy> when I move the main window I'd like the other window to move with it, and it's odcked, but it doesn't stick
<dtyge1> The problem is that I'm sharing this device with window$ computers!
<JsPr> aaaaah
<dtyge1> jspr: isn't windows 8859-1?
<JsPr> fat32?
<dtyge1> jspr yeah.
<rubixXx> i got a bunch of ftp daemon crap installe dfrom apt-ge tand apt-get wont remove it because its not configured
<JsPr> I thing windows is 1252 or something. If you share with XP why don't you try and mount with utf8 just for fun?
<dtyge1> jspr: I'm sharing with win2000 and win98... :(
<JsPr> try utf8 anyway?
<dtyge1> jspr: ok, I'll try it... wait a minute
<anima> hmm
<anima> another question
<zOap> Noone know how to choose video card in ubuntu? I have a s3 virge mx and it wont work, only 640x480. In wharty it works fine...
<zenrox> ask away anima
<anima> how can I "boot" a printer that's on a windows lan network
<rubixXx> anima): samba
<lcdd> does anyone know why ubuntu's CUPSd does not listen for printer advertisements from the network by default?
<anima> (I've got my printer on the "gateway", if I can call it this way)
<anima> rubixXx> I know, but how? :] 
<rubixXx> lcdd): its a security thing
<rubixXx> anima): google it
<anima> I want to print something w\ openoffice
<zOap> Am i invisible?
<JDahl> rubixXx, you did "sudo apt-get install proftpd"? that's working without problems for me in the past
<anima> rubixXx> samba is all set
<anima> that's no problem
<zenrox> anima, then go to the printer config in gnome
<anima> zenrox> ahah
<anima> problem is: I f*cked up my "first user"
<zenrox> dont need to be root for it i think
<anima> I know I'm good...
<zenrox> lol
<anima> ok got it
<zOap> I understand if you guys can't help me with my problem, but you could atleast have the courtesy to give me a hint where to find the info... This is not what I call a "good" support channel"...
<zenrox> zOap, go to www.ubuntuguide.org or www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<zOap> zen, did so, couldnt find any info
<zenrox> zOap,  and if you hang out long enuff some one will be bale to help
<zenrox> silence just meas noone knows how to help you
<zenrox> zOap,  does that help
<zenrox> zOap, warty or hoary
<zOap> zenrox, I have been into this channel several times the last days. Many of the times I've been here for hours, asking my question frequently. no answer. And I can't imagine noone of you knows how to choose video card. I would think that is one of the simple things... I'm a newbie though.. hoary...
<JDahl> zOap, first make sure that all XFree86 stuff is purged. Then try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<JsPr> dtyge1, any positive news?? :-)
<zOap> JDahl, purged?
<Torakiky> who know how to get xine-lib?
<zenrox> zOap, ya what JDahl  said
<JDahl> zOap, then stap yourself in the eye for switching to Hoary when you dont know how to purge packages and use apt
<zOap> JDahl, I don't have any eyes... I'm blind... I get error: conflict when i do the dpkg..
<zOap> JDah, actually: Conflict in action --control and --remove
<rubixXx> how do you start or stop a service again
<anima> works perfectly now :] 
<anima> thanks people
<anima> I recovered the "access"
<JDahl> zOap, I think the largest hurdle when switching from Warty to Hoary is to remove XFree86 in favour of Xorg... try marking xserver-xfree86 for deletion in aptitude and see if it will be able to resolve dependencies - that will be a start.
<zOap> JDahl, ok. I'll try that. thanx
<Lathiat> JDahl: synaptic will do that for you
<Lathiat> if you just upgrade
<JDahl> Lathiat, I had to do it manually when I upgraded, but that's a long time ago...
<Lathiat> JDahl: thats probably because you either a) didnt have ubuntu-desktop installed or b) it was broken at the time, it works fine now
<koloqrilizm> Can anyone tell me where the 2.6.8 kernel headers are located when ubuntu is installed?
<rubixXx> i try to remove gforge-ftp-proftpd and it constantly fails while trying to configure lapd during the REMOVAL, this makes no sense to me....
<Lathiat> rubixXx: thats because your package database is in a broken state
<rubixXx> dpkg -f install doesn't work
<Lathiat> try removing lapd first
<Lathiat> or even at the same time
<JsPr> koloqrilizm, /usr/src?
<zOap> JDahl, Ok I'm now trying to use xfree86.. I have another q if  you can answer it: I need to use ProTools Free for win98. I've found wine to be somewhat unreliable. Is there any other emulation software for win98 which can do  the job?
<rubixXx> E: Couldn't find package lapd
<rubixXx> zOap): what does prtools do
<dtyge1> jspr: I tried and it didn't work. Maybe it has something to do with long filenames? The app (openoffice) just says that it doesn't exist!
<JDahl> zOap, You dont want to use xfree86 (and Lathiat is right; it shouldnt be intalled). You want to use Xorg. I dont know anything protools
<koloqrilizm> JsPr, i wish, friend
<dtyge1> jspr: does ubuntu convert long filenames to unicode?
<dtyge1> ...for example, converting spaces do %20?
<hikaru79> Is it generally reccomended to upgrade to linux-686 if you have a 686 processor?
<zOap> rubixx, it's an professional audio software. Protools free however is a lightversion. OK, but xfree wasnt installed at all..
<JsPr> dtyge1, can you open from within OO?
<JsPr> dtyge1, I believe Gnome does
<dtyge1> jspr: yes!
<dtyge1> jspr: it opens normally from within oo
<zOap> JDahl, xfree wasnt installed...
<dtyge1> jspr: maybe the problem is unicode?
<JsPr> dtyge1, I believe it is
<dtyge1> jspr: have you tried that? To open a long filename with accents through double-click in nautilus?
<hikaru79> Is it generally reccomended to upgrade to linux-686 if you have a 686 processor?
<JDahl> zOap, and still only 640x480 res? try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dtyge1> jspr: so there is no solution to that?
<JsPr> dtyge1, I have my locale set to utf8 and have no problems.
<JsPr> dtyge1, when I had locale set to 8859-1 I had the same prob
<dtyge1> how do you set the locale to utf8?
<JsPr> dtyge1, hold
<zOap> JDahl, i did that. and i got the error : conflict in action, --control and --remove..
<abelli> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<rubixXx> Lathiat): lapd isn't installed
<abelli> AA what can be the problem?
<GPRIME666> how do I install a .bn?
<Lathiat> rubixXx: well what package is it trying to configure then?
<JsPr> dpkg-reconfigure locales and follow the instructions
<GPRIME666> .bin*
<JsPr> dtyge1, dpkg-reconfigure locales and follow the instructions
<Lathiat> rubixXx: you could try dpkg -r lapd
<JsPr> dtyge1, sudo first
<dtyge1> jspr: and it works ok with windows files?
<GPRIME666> I downloaded a .bin file, how do Install the program withing
<GPRIME666> within*
<rubixXx> Lathiat): may i PM you
<JsPr> dtyge1, I don't know. I don't use windows... :-)
<zOap> JDahl, actually, any dpkg responds with the conflict error..
<Lathiat> rubixXx: hang 5, bbs
<JDahl> zOap, try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Torakiky> who can help me?
<zOap> ok
<rubixXx> Lathiat): ?
<Torakiky> who can help me?
<rubixXx> Torakiky): just ask your question
<JsPr> dtyge1, you can change locale and try. Y can allways change back.
<Torakiky> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<GPRIME666> why can't anyone help me
<Torakiky> what does it mean?
<rubixXx> apt-get install g++
<JDahl> zOap, there could be some pending packages with buggy configuration scripts that's blocking apt
<darksatanic> GPRIME666: What do the instructions for installing it say?
<dtyge1> jspr: I have two choices of utf8. Which one is better? It also says I can choose more than one choice...
<GPRIME666> nothing
<Torakiky> rubixXx: done
<rubixXx> try ./configure again
<GPRIME666> i'm trying to install Java
<Torakiky> but it continues to give me the same error
<JsPr> dtyge1, what choices?
<rubixXx> GPRIME666): get the java runtime file from java.sun.com and then chmod +x the bin file then run it
<dtyge1> jspr: choices are: aa_ER@saaho UTF-8 or aa_ER UTF-8. There is also a iso8859-1 choice.
<GPRIME666> rubixXx, ok I chmoded the .bin of the java, now what
<rubixXx> sh *.bin
<JsPr> dtyge1, don't know. What does aa stand for? Perhaps try both?
<darksatanic> GPRIME666: Run the file.
<darksatanic> GPRIME666: ./j2sdk-1x.y.whateveritis.bin
<GPRIME666> rubixXx, thanks for helping
<rubixXx> GPRIME666): np man
<Dull404> .
<rubixXx> Lathiat): just msg me when you get back, i get it now
<JDahl> are there legal problems with providing a wrapper package for Suns jre (like the one debian has for non-free flash?) It would seem to make the life easier for a lot of people...
<Lathiat> rubixXx: back
<Dull404> Is ShoreWall worth trying? since there is no firewall included... .?
<dtyge1> jspr: ok.
<ceu> Dull404: yes, it's a good script
<darksatanic> JDahl: There is one. It's called java-package
<Lathiat> Dull404: if you really want a firewall, firestarter is nice
<Lathiat> Dull404: has a nice gtk2 gui
<Dull404> ceu, ok
<rubixXx> Lathiat): wb then :-)
<Dull404> Lathiat, but its not out for ubuntu yet...... only debian
<JsPr> dtyge1, don't forget to at least restart gnome after switching locales. Just to be on the safe side.
<Lathiat> Dull404: its in universe
* kirkt whips an african drum
<Lathiat> Dull404: see www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/SynapticHowTo
<Lathiat> Dull404: (for how to enable universe archive)
<kirkt> ubuntu ub-un-tu.. apt-get ubuntu, apt-get gdm.. dum dum
<Dull404> Lathiat, ah ok. thank u!
* kirkt does an african-drum-solo
<rubixXx> Lathiat): may i pm u the error
<dtyge1> jspr: things are strange. It seems like aa is a language from some country: I installed it and pt-BR. But when I chose the environment to be pt-BR (my language: portuguese brazilian), it installed pt-BR.ISO-8859-1!
* Lathiat is impressed -- totem-gstreamer is playing every movie i can throw at it, dvds, etc
<Lathiat> rubixXx: sure
<kirkt> WH0000TT... I JUST INSTALLED FRIKIING UBUNTU PROPERLY !!!
<dtyge1> jspr: I think I should just upgrade to hoary beta, since it is totally utf8, what do you think? are you using?
<hikaru79> Good job, kirkt :)
<neighbor> kirkt, well kewl man ;00
<kirkt> YEAAAA
<kirkt> BABY
<kirkt> ONLY 800MB
<rubixXx> dtyge1): i am and it works nice
<carthik_work> would have taken you 4 days to say that of gentoo ;)
<neighborlee> carthik_work, ROFL
<JsPr> dtyge1, I use warty. My locale is sv_SE.UTF-8. wait a minute...
<dtyge1> rubixXx: yes, I think I will (it frightens me though :)
<kirkt> oh
<kirkt> damn
<kirkt> Xserver stuck
* kirkt puts the african drum aside
<dtyge1> (no drums anymore...)
<kirkt> hmm
<Dull404> Lathiat, Im using Hoary, with the latest synaptic.. when i try the menu it checks for repos, then closes.... i cant enable/change
<kirkt> when i installed the server
<kirkt> i did apt-get gdm
<JDahl> darksatanic, thanks... I found a link here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<kirkt> then apt-get xserver-xorg thingies
<kirkt> is there more apt-get i need ??
<rubixXx> dtyge1): its not unstable, as some say, but the newest stable version of the OS
<ceu> with a desktop pc, shouldn't be used anacron instead of cron?
<dtyge1> rubixXx: did you install apache-php-mysql?
<rubixXx> no
<JsPr> dtyge1, there is an entry in dkpg that is pt_BR.UTF8. Try that??
<dtyge1> rubixXx: I'm trying for 3 days to install them in warty, and I didn't!
<dtyge1> jspr: not in mine! And I did apt-get update locale
<dtyge1> sorry apt-get install locale
<dtyge1> (locales)
<JsPr> dtyge1,  use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" without the "
<Dull404> i cant change the repos with synaptic.. it just says "building dialog" and downloading the repos-lists... then closes
<Dull404> it worked before the latest update of synaptic :/
<dtyge1> jspr: how dumb am I! I didn't see that it was a scrolling menu! So I saw only the first 3 choices! dumb, dumb...:)
<kirkt> in order to install the window manager (Xorg and gnome) what do i need to do??? i finished a server minimal install
<kirkt> i did a apt-get gdm;apt-get xserver-xorg
<Lathiat> kirkt: apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome gdm
<kirkt> the server loads and everything
<Lathiat> should get you going
<kirkt> but it get stuck in the
<kirkt> desktop initializing mini screen
<Dull404> Lathiat, i cant get the dialog window to open :(
<Lathiat> Dull404: what happens?
<kirkt> Lathiat: "package gnome has no installation candidate"
<Dull404> Lathiat, it says, "building dialog window" closes, and downloading repos list...
<carthik_work> Dull404, why don't you just edit and save /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Lathiat> kirkt: try gnome-desktop-environment
<carthik_work> kirkt try gnome2
<Lathiat> Dull404: I don't get what you mean
<sege> use old fashion apt-get from console instead of gui-crap =)
<carthik_work> gnome-desktop-environment has a lot of associated baggage, kirkt
<kirkt> guys: coldn't find either
<Dull404> carthik_work, , well.. ok ;) what is the server/dir for "universe" ?
<kirkt> gnome-desktop-environment no such thing
<carthik_work> Dull404, same as the other ones, with universe instead of whatever else...
<Lathiat> Sorry guys -- I have to go
<Dull404> Lathiat: i take Repos in the menu. This worked before, but now with the latest synaptic it aint
<carthik_work> Dull404, universe instead of main for example
<Lathiat> Dull404: weird, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lathiat> look for the line like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/.... main
<Lathiat> and add "universe" after main restricted
<Lathiat> then sudo apt-get update
<Dull404> Lathiat: ok.. thanks
<hikaru79> Can evolution read RSS feeds?
<dtyge1> jspr: it worked! after I restarted gnome, it worked! thanks a lot, guy!
<JsPr> dtyge1, your welcome. Ubuntu feeling! :-)
<dtyge1> yes...;)
<Lathiat> hikaru79: no, try blam or straw
<hikaru79> Lathiat, thanks.
<kirkt> dtyge1: im selling an african drum
<kirkt> with an ubuntu insignia on it
<kirkt> :)
<kirkt> only $4.99
<dtyge1> dum, dum du-durum-dum!
<dtyge1> what about "freedom" as in speech?
<dtyge1> $4.99 ?? free-dom, dum, dom, dum...
<kirkt> what
<kirkt> even freedom has a price
<dtyge1> for services, not for ideas...
<dtyge1> copyleft...
<kirkt> anyways i have a stockload of drums
<Dull404> How can I get back the previus version of synaptic? this latest update works strange.....
<dtyge1> :)
<dtyge1> Folks, my next task is: How can I install apache-php-mysql in ubuntu? I tried thousand ways, and couldn't install php4. Mysql is sccessfully installed, and also mysql. Ok. But php...
<kirkt> thats easy
<dtyge1> kirkt: pleeeease!
<dtyge1> how?
* kirkt whips up the drum
<kirkt> all you got to doo dum dum
<kirkt> is dum di dum
<dtyge1> (what a suspense...)
* Xenguy whips out /ignore...
<kirkt> RTFM DUM DE DUM
<dtyge1> (rtfm??)
<kirkt> yea
<kirkt> it rhyms with dum
<dtyge1> what is this?
<kirkt> read the fucking manual
<thenuke> "C compiler cannot create executables"  X-I
<JsPr> kirkt, be nice?
<kirkt> hey
<thenuke> what might be wrong? I apt-getted gcc and make and binutils
<kirkt> i couldnt find another rhym
<JsPr> :-)
<Dull404> thenuke build essentials ?
<kirkt> dtyge1 what about searching for php in the repository
<kirkt> then installing and configuring like the php readme says ?
<dtyge1> kirkt, I looked for that... problems with dependencies...
<kirkt> php has problems with dependency ?
<JDahl> dtyge1, was one of your thousand attempts "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4" ?
<kirkt> then grap a tgz
<dtyge1> kirkt, I already installed php-apache-mysql thousand times.. but not in ubuntu.
<kirkt> hum
<dtyge1> jDahl. Yes: maybe this was the number 499 attempt.
<kirkt> i know how to do it the freebsd way, and the normal (non-package-managed) way
<kirkt> why would it be more difficult in debians great apt system
<dtyge1> kirkt: if I grap the tgz, the directories go all in different places than the "debian way"
<stuNNed> because debian wants to be different?
<dtyge1> stunned: maybe...
<stuNNed> does debian comply with the LSB?
<kirkt> dtyge1 what about getting apache, php, mysql each alone ?
<kirkt> damn
<kirkt> my install get stuck in the window manager initialization screen
<tiM`> question:  can I add debian apt repositories to ubuntu without badly breaking it, and if so, which ones would you recommend?
<tiM`> woody/sid/sarge
<koloqrilizm> does anyone know if the kernel source 2.6.10 is available as a package for ubuntu?
<dtyge1> kirkt: i've done that in "pure debian", and had some problems with different directory settings... the "debian way"
<snap16> New user to ubuntu and have a question about an x on my desktop.
<jinx_> hey guys - how do I go about installing Eterm or Aterm on my brand new ubuntu installation.. - I can't find it in synaptic
<koloqrilizm> jinx_, eterm.org has the source
<kirkt> arghhhh
<kirkt> i dont know whats wrong
<carthik_work> jinx_, I did an apt-get install aterm the other day, for fluxbox
<kirkt> my gnome get stuck
<koloqrilizm> jinx_, what makes you want eterm over gnome-terminal?
<Atrophy> I just updated and now when I login it says HAL failed to load... what is HAL?
<JDahl> jinx_, maybe it's in universe
<Atrophy> Hardware Abstraction Layer, correct?
<jinx_> JDahl: it is
<JsPr> Atrophy, yes
<jinx_> JDahl: I don't know what that is :)
<jinx_> <-- new to ubuntu as of 10 minutes ago...
<Atrophy> hmm... that one's kind of important...
<JDahl> jinx_, you need to enable universe either via synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<koloqrilizm> jinx_, you know gnome-terminal can do transparencies too just in case thats your motive, it certianly was mine
<koloqrilizm> does anyone know if the 2.6.10 kernel is available as a package? apt-get -t unstable install kernel-source-2.6.10 doesnt work
<Atrophy> alright I'll reinstall it and see if that does the trick
<koloqrilizm> and synaptic only lists kernel sources up to 2.6.7
<Atrophy> w00t!  It verked!
<koloqrilizm> which is odd considering warty comes with 2.6.8
<zenrox> koloqrilizm,  look for linux-image not kernel-inage
<zenrox> image
<wdh> how would one install a single package from hoary in a warty box? without messing up the complete system that is..
<koloqrilizm> zenrox, i'm looking for source tho
<spike> hi there
<zenrox> koloqrilizm, the source is thare
<spike> I was reading from http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<spike> but those pkgs aren't available
<spike> neither libdvdcss2 or w32codes
<spike> any idea?
<zenrox> spike,  add the univeres repos
<spike> I already added universe and multiverse
<koloqrilizm> zenrox as an image?
<spike> zenrox: already done that
<Atrophy> why does the multiverse list rediculously outdated versions of stuff as the current version?
<zenrox> spike thate is another one dont know it off the top of my head
<spike> zenrox: any other idea? should I remove the multiver and restricted?
<zenrox> koloqrilizm,  no as source
<spike> oh, ok
<koloqrilizm> zenrox hmm, i can't find anything past 2.6.8
<zenrox> koloqrilizm, warty or hoary
<koloqrilizm> do i need to turn on something besides universe and ubuntu archive?
<koloqrilizm> warty
<zenrox> koloqrilizm,  thats the highest you get with warty
<koloqrilizm> zenrox is it possible to get higher anyway?
<zenrox> koloqrilizm,  only if you upgrade to hoary
<n3wbi3> how do you upgrade to hoary?
<zenrox> or get the souce your self
<BiteMeBill> If I manually copied the build essential deb to a computer with no network access what is the command to install the deb?
<zenrox> n3wbi3,  why do you want to upgrade to hoary
<koloqrilizm> ive learned over the past few days vanilla tar kernel sources don't go well with ubuntu
<BiteMeBill> dpkg?
<thenuke> what might be the X11 development packages name :I
<zenrox> BiteMeBill,  dpkg -i name of the .deb
<n3wbi3> i just installed ubuntu about an hour ago, and it told me that it couldn't load up gnome for me because Xfree86 was too old and not supported
<BiteMeBill> zenrox: Thanks...
<koloqrilizm> how successful would a make oldconfig be with 2.6.8 using a config from 2.6.10
<koloqrilizm> ?
<zenrox> koloqrilizm, DONT KNOW
<G2> if my sources.list always point to hoary, will I always be running  development distro or will it become stable when hoary is released, like rawhude in Redhat/Fedora
<zenrox> whoops
<koloqrilizm> right
<koloqrilizm> me neither
<jinx_> JDahl: thanks - i got it working
<zenrox> koloqrilizm,  have you read the wiki board on how to compile a kernel for ubuntu
<n3wbi3> i have no gui, and all i'm left with is console (which i'm not too familiar with)
<JsPr> wdh, put Hoary repositories in apt sources and choose a single package. Be aware of what apt whant to install. It might complicate / break something else. Check www.ubuntuforums.org for repositories.
<zenrox> G2,  yep
<koloqrilizm> zenrox nope, got a link?
<zenrox> koloqrilizm, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<G2> zenrox, always development?
<zenrox> search for kernel compile
<koloqrilizm> ok thanks
<zenrox> G2, devel till it goes gold then you dist upgrade to the next devel os
<koloqrilizm> in synaptic, i'm showing a linux-image already installed, but there no 2.6.8 source on my computer
<G2> zenrox, ok, cool.
<zenrox> koloqrilizm,  look in the development section of snyaptic
<zenrox> koloqrilizm, or search for linux and it will be thare
<koloqrilizm> zenrox, how do i look in the devel section?
<BiteMeBill> Grrrr.
<BiteMeBill> Anyone know if it's possible to share internet connection through USB's?
<JDahl> n3wbi3, did you install warty? what happens if you try "X"? (if it goes to gfx mode, you kill it with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE)/
<BiteMeBill> wit ubunutu
<zenrox> bbl gots to go to work
<koloqrilizm> zenrox: i dont know what you mean by look in development secition
<Levander> What's the easiest way to search the ubuntu reposities? i mean the repositories main, restrice, multiverse, and universe?
<n3wbi3> yeah i installed warty.  i just type "x" in console, you mean?
<JDahl> Levander, apt-cache search if you have them in sources.list?
<JDahl> n3wbi3, yes, "X" in the console
<Levander> don't have them in sources.list, would really only like to add them if they have several packages I want
<n3wbi3> one more question.  i think i might not have internet when i'm on my linux partition...so how do i find out for certain if i do or not?
<dtyge1> Folks: about my everlasting problem with apache-mysql-php4 under linux. Look what it says: "php4:
<dtyge1>  Depends on: libapache-mod-php4 but it is not going to be installed or libapache2-mod-php4 but 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7.4 is to be installed or caudium-php4 but it is not installable; Depends also on: php4-common but it is not installable"
<JDahl> Levander, I also miss the search bots like #debian have
<Levander> newbie, try ping yahoo.com, if it works u got it
<dtyge1> So: Why is php4-common not installable?
<carthik_work> n3wbi3, you have to login, first, to linux and then see what happens next
<Levander> JDahl, guess I'll have to add them, search, remove them if they don't have them
<n3wbi3> k, just as i suspected.  when i did that it said something like failure in name resolution.
* kirkt whips out the african drum
<carthik_work> n3wbi3, you can re-configure your network settings?
<Levander> newbie, you're using DHCP to get an IP address?
<Levander> newbie, if so, the DHCP server should assign u a DNS server
<kirkt> ~o/ na-me resolu-tion!
<Levander> newbie, try this: "ping 216.109.112.135"
<Levander> that gets around the DNS protocol
<Levander> newb, u trying or not??
<n3wbi3> k, i will try that.  thanks so much for helping me out.  are there any other tips you guys would like to give me in regards to this networking issue?
<n3wbi3> well it's just that irssi isn't working for me...
<n3wbi3> so i'm on Windows right now.
<n3wbi3> i have to boot into that partition to try it out.
<Levander> oh, i see
<Levander> okay, after u boot
<Levander> try the two ping commands
<mroth> did anyone else lose audio in most apps with the polypaudio update in hoary?
<n3wbi3> i will.  thanks
<Levander> if pinging the numbers don't work, u have internet but have to figure out how to get DNS configured
<kirkt> in the window manager initialization: what comes after nautilus ?
<Levander> if pinging the name doesn't work, maybe ping the numbers will
<dtyge1> kirkt: what do you mean?
<dtyge1> after login?
<n3wbi3> hopefully and if they don't...how do i configure DNS?
<MidnightDevil> hi
<kirkt> dtyge1: im starting up the window manager (gnome).. i type the user name and password and then an initialization screen comes up
<MidnightDevil> my ubuntu installation didint ask me for a root password
<Levander> not sure newb, i'm not a networking expert
<dtyge1> right...
<kirkt> however it gets stuck since im trying to install gnome by hand
<MidnightDevil> i dont know which is
<tiM`>  edit /etc/resolv.conf and add your nameservers
<carthik_work> MidnightDevil, there is no root user passwd
<dtyge1> and then the desktop appear magically.
<gijosh> I ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, but I'm not sure if it worked or not.  I got this:
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Release
<dtyge1> ...or not?
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources
<kirkt> i figured that it gets stuck because of the next-to-intialize component
<gijosh> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<gijosh> Reading Package Lists... Done
<gijosh> Reading Package Lists... Done
<MidnightDevil> carthik_work, how can i have root access then_
<gijosh> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<carthik_work> MidnightDevil, you do things through gksu sudo
<gijosh> Calculating Upgrade... Done
<gijosh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<kirkt> dtyge1 i need to know what does it initialize after nautilus
<n3wbi3> well i'll give it a try.
<n3wbi3> thanks for everything.
<carthik_work> Midnight evil $ sudo <whatever> will execute <whatever> as root.
<dtyge1> kirkt: nautilus is the last one.
<Levander> but newb if ping the numbers do work, try opening your irc client to 82.96.64.2 server, that's the numbers (aka IP address) for the irc.freenode.net server
<Levander> then u can get on here and maybe some help
<carthik_work> MidnightDevil, try http://ubuntuguide.org and the ubuntu wiki
<dtyge1> kirkt, then come the drums
<kirkt> dtyge1 u sure?
<carthik_work> MidnightDevil, sudo will ask for _your_ password.
<dtyge1> kirkt: i'll reboot to check. Wait a minute...
<kirkt> thanks dtyge1 :)
<Levander> newb actually, under windows, in the output of the ping command, the IP address for the server you ping will be listed, so can find any ip address that way
<Levander> good luck newb, i'm signing out
<dtyge1> kirkt. The last thing written is "nautilus", and the last icon is one like a desktop image.
<dtyge1> kirkt?
<kirkt> dtyge1: is that 4 icons ?
<dtyge1> yes.
<kirkt> yea i get that too.. but it gets stuck
<kirkt> i'll try again thanks
<dtyge1> kirkt, what computer do you have?
<K-otiK> what is a good terminal irc client out there?
<kirkt> trying this under vmware
<MidnightDevil> thanx carthik_work
<Levander> newb, ah wait, you've seen the Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking dialog?  That'd probably make it a lot easier for u?
<K-otiK> ircii?
<dtyge1> it should work... warty?
<kirkt> no im using hoary
<kirkt> but i've started off with a server install
<kirkt> then i added the gdm and xorg
<dtyge1> kirkt, why don't you start with warty? If it works, go for hoary...
<dtyge1> kirkt. Is there a "server install" in hoary? with apache-mysql-php set up?
<kirkt> dont think so
<kirkt> the server install only gives you the basic stuff
<pepsi> warty, hoary, and grumpy.. just like your girlfriend :)
<kirkt> but i didnt check
<kirkt> pepsi: you mean hairy
<kreiger> no.
<pepsi> no i meant hoary.. but yours might be hairy
<pepsi> heh
<kreiger> whorey
<kirkt> strange
<kirkt> i was sure your g/f was hairy.. took me a while to get rid of the excess hair last night
* pepsi yawns
<cg0def> is there a way to edit menus in hoary?
<cg0def> I installed k3b and now I have some crappy kde stuff  in the applications menu
<Riddell> cg0def: there is no way to edit menus in hoary (except compiling kmenuedit from KDE 3.4)
<Riddell> cg0def: what is in the menu that you don't want?
<kirkt> ok
<kirkt> it seems that everything works
<kirkt> but the "initialization" screen would not disappear
<dtyge1> folks, that's my last try. I'm having problems to install php4, which are as follows: "php4: Depends on: libapache-mod-php4 but it is not going to be installed or libapache2-mod-php4 but 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7.4 is to be installed or caudium-php4 but it is not installable; Depends on: php4-common but it is not installable"
<kirkt> like.. it loads the desktop but forgets to hide the initialization screen
<cg0def> Riddell: the control center for kde
<hikaru79> I used to have sound on Ubuntu, but I reinstalled Ubuntu this morning and suddenly I have nothing, not even system sounds. Any ideas? (Hoary)
<cg0def> do you know if the final release of hoary is going to have an easier way of editing the menu?
<Riddell> cg0def: where does that appear, could you give me a screenshot? (we're putting together new KDE packages so may be able to fix it)
<cg0def> right in the applications menu
<msg43> has anyone gotten ndiswrapper to wrok in ubuntu?
<pbzt56> hi all
<pbzt56> french speakers?
<danix> hi =P
<dtyge1> pbzt56: je parle... mais je sui brsilien
<danix> eu tbm sou
<cg0def> Riddell: I'll give you a link to the screenshot in a min
<pbzt56> do you know if a french channel exist
<pbzt56> hi dtygel
<dtyge1> oi danix..
<danix> oi
<msg43> has anyone evergotten ndiswrapper to work in ubuntu
<dtyge1> pbzt: don't know.
<pbzt56> I have discover ubuntu this afternoon , nice nice distribution
<pbzt56> I seek information about X server , i have a problem with screen defintion
<dtyge1> bye, folks. I'll try later.
<dtyge1> nobody helps me about mysql-apache-php :(
<Blurpy> does anyone know why xfce opens a random port?
<cg0def> Riddell: well actually I can't take a screenshot with the applications or any other menu pulled down
<kiko> re
<kiko> thanx carthik_work
<kiko> :)
<pbzt56> hi
<carthik_work> kiko, what did I do ? :)
<Riddell> cg0def: why not?
<cg0def> Riddell: worls fine when no menu is pulled down but once you pull a menu down screenshots no longer work
<cg0def> Riddell: this is probably a dub
<cg0def> bug
<Riddell> cg0def: gosh, how primitive.  try using ksnapshot
<MidnightDevil> remember me now ? :P
<skel_home> does ubuntu for amd64 use a 32 bit firefox?
<cg0def> yeah gnome keeps on breaking stuff
<cg0def> skel_home no it does not
<klaym> is there anyone with experience on installing phobia3 on ubuntu?
<skel_home> cg0def: is that why my flash probably doesn't work?
<cg0def> yeah flash does not work
<cg0def> sorry
<skel_home> bummage
* skel_home stabs macromedia in the face with a pencil
<skel_home> is there a firefox package that is 32bit?
<skel_home> doesn't look like it =/
<cg0def> I am pretty sure there is but you have to add a 32 bit repository
* skel_home nods
<cg0def> and the 32 bit libs
<skel_home> yeah
<skel_home> had this same issue with my ibook
<skel_home> I hate macromedia with a passion
<pbzt56> i seek info about Xfree
<skel_home> pbzt56: if thats as detailed as you get, you'll be seeking for a while =P
<cg0def> skel_home: macromedia must be the dumbest company
<pbzt56> I have install ubuntu on a new computer , i use a screen ACER , than i partage with a another computer
<cg0def> symantec had a 64 version of antivirus way before win_xp64 got to a beta version
<chutwig> do any of you know why the automounter would stop putting automatic mount points on my desktop in nautilus?
<pbzt56> with the old computer the mandrake accept a screen 1024x768
<pbzt56> with ubuntu i have just a 800x600
<cg0def> Riddell: ksnapshot doesn't do the job either, it takes the focus off the menu and it closes before you can take a screenshot
<skel_home> cg0def: thing that sucks is you can't even make an open implementation of a web media library because of all the patents they have
<Riddell> cg0def: set a 2 second delay
<pbzt56> i would like compare conf file of Xfree
<cg0def> Riddell: 2 second delay to ksnapshot?
<skel_home> cg0def: gimp has a screenshot function that lets you set a timer too
<cg0def> oh yeah I see now :)
<chutwig> nautilus opens a window when it's mounted, but it doesn't put an icon for it on the desktop
<chutwig> so i have to unmount it through the terminal
<chutwig> sort of annoying
<skel_home> pbzt56: I'll upload mine but it won't help much if we don't have the same video card and monitor
<pbzt56> I use the same monitor
<pbzt56> you are thinking is the video card ?
<kreiger> Where do i download themes for gnomes too?
<kreiger> Also, how do i switch to something else, like xfce?
<ermo> On evolution: Let's say I use hoary and that evo 2.1.4 doesn't agree with my IMAP provider. Would I want to 'downgrade' evo, or would that be a bad thing to do (dependency-wise)?
<TrevorE> can anyone help me? An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Detect and mount CD-ROM
<target-X> hello everyone
<cg0def> well I can't get in my free hosting cause the server seems to be overloaded
<cg0def> Riddell: if you want I can email them to you
<target-X> I just bought a bluetooth USB Adapter from BELKIN. :) How can I install it? Any tips
<lcdd> ermo: i think it's safe to assume nothing important depends on evolution
<pbzt56> How i can restart the xfree configuration or test screen ?
<Riddell> cg0def: jr@jriddell.org
<cg0def> ok I'll send them in a sec
<lcdd> ermo: but you should check the dependencies anyway
<GammaRay> anyone know the option to disable the nvidia splash screen?
<ermo> lcdd, thanks. I'll give it a try. *crosses fingers hoping that pinning will work as expected*
<darkx> option nologo
<darkx> i believe
<darkx> NoLogo
<cg0def> Riddell: sent them
<Riddell> cg0def: thanks, there's a change my e-mail may be broken in which case use jr@muse.19inch.net
<cg0def> ok if you you don't get them in the next couple of minutes I'll send them to the other one
<kirkt> how do i add i18n to ubuntu (RTL Languages like arabic and so) ?
<Riddell> cg0def: got them
<Riddell> cg0def: in both application and system eh?  strange
<cg0def> Riddell: sorry I just sent them again to the other email (should've read this first)
<cg0def> yeah it shows up in both
<Riddell> cg0def: no problem :)
<Phusion> well, going through my first ubuntu install and, it's not as pretty as mandrake, but it's nice so far
<target-X> anyone has experience with bluetooth usb adapter
<klaym> target-X: me
<target-X> :)
<target-X> what did you do
<klaym> I'll throw you a link that'll make all things work
<target-X> nice
<target-X> thx a million
<klaym> http://www.fooishbar.org/blog/tech/ubuntu/blootewthMono-2004-10-17-01-31.html
<cg0def> has anyone gotten the 64 bit ati drivers working?
<klaym> there u go
<klaym> np
<target-X> I used Guadalinex so far, when they announced to be cooperate with you guys I thought I will check it out
<target-X> :)
<target-X> neraly everything works out of the box :)
<cg0def> there is a new version of the driver on ati's site (newer than the one in apt) but it reqires a bunch of 32 bit libraries
<target-X> on a Acer Travelmate 4001WLMi
<target-X> cheers klaym
<klaym> np
<maelstrom> hey guys
<maelstrom> i just installed ubuntu 4.10
<maelstrom> i need some advice on configuration
<rubixXx> is it safe to use debian prog packages on ubuntu
<maelstrom> i'm using something called a Wacom table
<maelstrom> wacom tablet
<rubixXx> maelstrom): what do you wanna config
<maelstrom> wacom tablet
<Denisbr> Hello
<maelstrom> do u noe what that is?
<maelstrom> hey denisbr
<Riddell> cg0def: fancy helping me fix this?
<Phusion> I know of wacoms, they're for hand drawing on comps
<Phusion> good luck getting it to work in linux
<maelstrom> http://www.wacom.com/graphire/index.cfm
<Denisbr> Ubuntu supported winmodem lucent? Where I Can Dowload of drivers?
<maelstrom> i got it to work in suse
<maelstrom> suse 9.2 has a thing for the tablet
<Denisbr> maelstrom, yes
<cg0def> Riddell: well I didn't really help much it was just a bug report
<maelstrom> i was wondering if anyone noes what i can do to get the tablet to work in ubuntu
<Riddell> cg0def: but I need someone with gnome installed to test it
<Riddell> cg0def: could you add OnlyShowIn=KDE; to /usr/share/applnk/KControl.desktop
<Riddell> cg0def: and restart gnome, see if it makes KControl go away?
<cg0def> ok I'll do that in a sec
<Riddell> cg0def: actually try with this file first  /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop
<K-otiK> gnome has different themes right?
<Phusion> yes
<Phusion> the gnome panel lets you pick 'em
<K-otiK> humm kde seems to have a lot more
<Phusion> they're similar to the different stock windows themes
<klaym> I'm missing libvorbisfile.so.0. Any idea on what I should install to get the file?
<Phusion> Ogg Vorbis
<Phusion> http://www.vorbis.com/download_unix.psp
<cg0def> Ridell: adding in to /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop fixes the problem
<Riddell> cg0def: removes it from both menus?
<cg0def> yes
<klaym> ok thanks phusion
<Phusion> ya mon
<Riddell> cg0def: ok, thanks a lot
<cg0def> np
<lcdd> klaym: libvorbisfile3
<klaym> lcdd: I already have that :/ it seems I need to downgrade
<Denisbr> Were I Can Dowload of drivers for lucent winmodem?
<Phusion> might wanna start with google
<cg0def> Riddell: so in the next release of gnome you will have to edit config files in order to modify the contents of a menu?
<Phusion> http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/
<klaym> I'm getting these troubles while trying to install phobia3. but it seems that nobody has experience on installing this great game on ubuntu :)
<Phusion> can no one type google.com ? honestly :P
<lcdd> klaym: hrmm. .so.0 is a symlink to libvorbisfile.so.3.1.0 in my debian
<Phusion> yeah he prolly doesn't have the vorbis files installed
<Riddell> cg0def: that seems to be the case, I hear there might be a new menu editor in gnome 2.12 and as I said KDE 3.4 has one
<Phusion> just needs to pick up the package or whatever is on that url
<pepsi> .
<target-X> klaym
<cg0def> Riddell: yeah but gnome 2.12 is over 6 months away and the way that the menu system works right now sux
<target-X> thx that is working now :)
<klaym> target-X
<klaym> yea it should be
<target-X> thx ubuntu guys great dis :)
<Riddell> cg0def: then we'll just have to make sure and get KDE 3.4 into hoary :)
<cg0def> yeah I know :)
<cg0def> oh yeah another thing that really needs work in hoary is support for the crappy ati drivers
<rubixXx> how do you restart a service
<cg0def> /etc/init.d /<service> restart
<thenuke> "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".  "    I have DRI in XF86config.. :( Any ideas?
<lares> I'm looking to install Ubuntu for a MS user.  Is there anything that will be noticealbe missing (other then virii)
<goldfish> Crashes for no reason.
<lares> lol :)
<lares> I'm a Gentoo USer and need something that will 'just work' for a friend.
<njan> lares, photoshop
<njan> lares, photoshop's the only thing that my wife (formerly of windowsxp) has missed.
<lcdd> lares: support for obscure hardware
<rubixXx> cg0def): ty
<rubixXx> should i make a new group to run an ftp server
<njan> she switched a few months ago and she's rebooted into windows xp twice, for about 5 minutes.
<lares> It boots to GUI after install right?
<goldfish> lares: I installed ubuntu a few weeks ago, first time using linux, if they take a look at ubuntuguide.org it shud be fairly handy for them to get going.
<rubixXx> lares): yes
<lares> goldfish: goo to know
<lares> what is default WM?
<rubixXx> gnome
<lares> or is that userconfurable?
<lares> k
<rubixXx> both
<njan> lares, you can install kde as well, but gnome is supported.
<rubixXx> gnome is default, but you cna install more
<goldfish> PEK WM !
<njan> lares, for that matter, you can install xfce too, and probably anything else
<lares> OKay just checking..
<lares> I use Flux, but that is not for the N00b.
<lares> THanxz all for the info...
<kirkt> lares try mandrake/beaterix
<lares> D/Ling it now.
<lares> kirkt: i
<lares> kirkt: i've looked at mandrake but not beaterix. will look
<Phusion> man, this setting up phase takes forever
<Denisbr> Why kernel is on Ubuntu 4.10?
<sahin_h> Is KDE wibb be supported in the next release? I'm just wondering? I know KDE is part of the universe currently.
<sahin_h> s/wibb/will
<djtansey> I know this isn't necessarily ubuntu specific but I'm having a problem with images in openoffice and images. I can't save an image in openoffice. I got a document in the email and I need to copy the image from the document to an email in evolution. but when i copy it in OOo and paste it in evolution nothing happens... is this a me specific problem? is there a solution?
<Riddell> sahin_h: hopefully yes
<rubixXx> should i make a new group to run an ftp server
<Phusion> yes
<Phusion> proftpd should do that for yah
<lcdd> vsftpd is easier to set up securely
<junit> Hey, is there a way to get mplayer running under hoary
<bestadvocate> yah but its a pain
<junit> or is there an alternative to play all the files it does?
<Phusion> xine ...
<Rocha> what gnome program do you use to copy audio cd's ?
<junit> does it play everything?
<bestadvocate> whats funny is I had an easyer time installing mplayer on windows than on ubuntu : - ] 
<bestadvocate> Rocha: try Graveman
<Rocha> bestadvocate, ok
<Phusion> well shit
<Phusion> just finished installing hoary and the video server is MESSED up
<junit> I see that you can add extra repositories to Warty's source list, but is there a list like that for Hoary?
<klaym> what's the command to rename a file in terminal? :P
<lcdd> klaym: mv
<klaym> lcdd: thanks
<stephen-> Hello everyone... I wanted to install ubuntu, and wondered what the recommended burn speed is for the cd? I noticed a few people having problems with fast burn speeds on the forums.
<Neil3> depends on your burner
<stephen-> Well.. should I just try 52x first? :P
<Neil3> up to you
<Neil3> if you've burned other cds at that speed without problems sure
<K-otiK> has anyone seen those screen shots ofgentoo with the cpu graph and ram usage on the background?
<K-otiK> can i get ubuntu  do that?
<Phusion> well... hoary just ain't doing it
<stephen-> Humm, second question, think I can install it on an external usb drive?
<Phusion> bloody heck
<K-otiK> you do'nt need to install it
<gutz> helloooo
<K-otiK> or at least with me i just plugged it in and it ran with no prob
<BiteMeBill> K-otiK:  look into gdesklets
<edgarin> Hello I have a network card Dlink G520+ and I can't startup
<gutz> can we help me?
<gutz> I want import windows firefox profiles
<gutz> to ubunt
<gutz> but I don't know the procdure to do
<AndyR> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AndyR> ah Phusion has gone :(
<gutz> andyR
<gutz> can you help me?
<Tomcat_> gutz: I guess you only need to copy the stuff over?
<LinuxJones> edgarin, the dlink g520 card should be detected automagically
<gutz> I probe to use the win profile with linux
<evarlast> Semt-X: I don't remember what you were modprobing for.
<junit> Does Hoary have other repositories that are included by default that I can add?
<shadeofgrey> hey guys -- if i wantred to install superkaramba to make my ubuntu system behave like OSX with a dock at the bottom -- would i have to install KDE as well?
<AndyR> gutz, i will try :)
<gutz> but don't work
<vjaz> shadeofgrey, parts of it, yes
<vjaz> shadeofgrey, you might want to take a look at gDesklets
<vjaz> shadeofgrey, http://gdesklets.sourceforge.net/ iirc
<gutz> i want to import win firefox profilo to linux
<gutz> but i don't know the way
<K-otiK> i ran apt-get install -y kde, i downloadeded kde alright is there soemthign else i have to do to 'switch'
<K-otiK> after that?
<Phusion> AndyR: nah I'm not gone
<vjaz> gutz, there's a directory in windows... I think it's Documents and Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox
<Riddell> dpkg-reconfigure gdm  to make kde default
<Phusion> AndyR: I just installed hoary and everything was going so well, then the login screen came up and it was very distorted
<vjaz> gutz, Copy that directory to ~/.mozilla/firefox on your Ubuntu disk.
<Phusion> AndyR: I tried logging in with gnome and some failsafe but everything dropped me to login
<gutz> yes
<gutz> i do
<gutz> but
<Phusion> downloading warty
<gutz> firefox freeze
<gutz> when start
<vjaz> oh
<kent> hmm, Gnomebaker is not in Hoary repositories. Strange, since it seems to use Rosetta.. :(
<AndyR> Phusion drop to shell and run the command above
<Phusion> ok
<AndyR> what graphics card?
<Phusion> AndyR: rage of some kind
<junit> I wish I new what the extra repositories were for Haory
<Phusion> hold on gotta boot up
<socketbind> mmm i had rage before :D
<Phusion> well I have a geforce 6800 in this box
<AndyR> i had same prob with a rage II pro
<Phusion> thats what it is
<TrevorE> hi im trying to install and i got this screen for changing the debconf priority, what's this mean?
<klaym> I'd still like to bug you with these: any idea on where libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 lies? there are 17 libstdc -named files listed in synaptic, of which two are installed
<socketbind> that's nice phusion
<Phusion> yeah well I work for a game zine, gotta be up to date
<kent> junit, what do you meen with extra?  Is it nog universe, multiverse and restricted, like for warty?
<TrevorE> i had trouble before so i used a lower speed when burning this time, and now this comes up, but it didnt before
<Phusion> ok, its booting to ubuntu login, I have to go to session and somehow select the bottom one, only way to a shell
<elTigre> Hi! I installed ubuntu...
<Phusion> some error pops up that I can't read :/
<elTigre> but I'd like to su to root
<socketbind> great elTigre, hope you'll like it
<elTigre> for that I need a password don't I?
<socketbind> eltigre: sudo -s -H
<socketbind> and type *YOUR* password
* AndyR is using a rage LT Pro here in laptop and a geforce mx4000 in desktop
<elTigre> ah thanks
<elTigre> well at the moment I yet have to stop the monitor from ruining my eyes....
<socketbind> well it runs at 85hz with nv driver from the beginning
<AndyR> Phusion, ctrl alt F1
<socketbind> with a plain install
<Phusion> AndyR: hey, I put in that command and I have yet to set a root
<socketbind> what card do you have?
<Phusion> its asking for pass, put in my local user pass?
<elTigre> I haven't even 50
<AndyR> dont need root, just sudo with an account of user with sudo privs
<Phusion> well it returned something I can't read :/
<AndyR> ie first user you setup
<Phusion> right
<Phusion> ok I dumped dm, in console
<AndyR> Phusion, now do ctrl alt F1
<junit> kent: I mean on ubuntuguide, they have a section showing how to add extra repositories, is there something like that for hoary?
<Phusion> ahh ok I'm in the xserver config
<Phusion> autodetect?
<Phusion> I assume no..
<AndyR> junit, use same instructions replacing all warty's with hoary
<kent> junit, yes. If you are talking about the extra Ubuntu repositories, then, as AndyR says, just do the same.
<Phusion> andy?
<AndyR> Phusion, yup
<AndyR>   /msg
<tvon|desk> Anyone using a bttv card in hoary?
<Phusion> k, I'm selecting the "ati" module
<Phusion> ok?
<tvon|desk> taint gettin no sound
<AndyR> tvon|desk, yes wintv in other comp
<junit> oh sweet
<junit> thanks
<Phusion> ok, well now its asking for a bus identifyer
<jinx_> I have to admit, that setting up ubuntu for my laptop has been the most painless experience.  It autodetected everything...
<Phusion> but it has PCI:1:0:0 in there already
<Phusion> go with that AndyR?
<tvon|desk> AndyR: do you recall any issues with sound not working? or was it all OOB functional?
<jinx_> However, I couldn't get the AMD64 version of the ISO to boot so I had to use the x86 version
<AndyR> tvon|desk, im using the line in for audio
<jinx_> AMD64 version kept on telling me my CPU temp was at 95C - which it obviously isn't otherwise I wouldn't be here talking to you now...
<tvon|desk> AndyR: ah
<jinx_> anyone ever encountered this issue - where the AMD64 version tells you your CPU is too hot?
<Phusion> AndyR: use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<AndyR> no
<elTigre> I am quite pleased at the moment
<michael__> has anybody tried mod_mono on apache?
<ne0genius> can someone point me to a link for hoary repositories that host packages similar to those mentioned in the startup guide for warty??
<elTigre> at least my mails and preferences where saved *phew*
<AndyR> Phusion, look in msg tab
<evarlast> what is the recommended ubuntu dns caching-nameserver
<elTigre> there should be some direct link to a page that names useful guides, like Configuring nvidia drivers ;))
<spades> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<elTigre> thanks
<djtansey> is anyone getting a lot of crashes with openoffice in hoary? i'm getting a crash all the itme
<cris> teste
<michael__> everlast: one on the internet or one for your local system?
<jinx_> how do upgrade my kernel to 2.6.10?
<edgarin> Hello howto configure DLINK G520+?
<jinx_> (i've not used a debian based system before - i'm used to getting the sources and recompiling)
<membreya> anyone here use TVTime?
<edgarin> whit chipset ACX111
<elTigre> well I am used to gentoo
<edgarin> yeah I have TVTIME
<membreya> edgarin: do you know if it's possible to record with it ?
<httpdss> apt-get install linux-686
<edgarin> membreya: no
<membreya> :'(
<jinx_> httpdss: that for the kernel?
<membreya> any way to record TV input on linux?
<lcdd> membreya: tvtime doesn't do recording. try mencoder instead
<edgarin>  membreya: the program for record is xinetv
<httpdss> jinx_:yes
* AndyR uses tvtime with bttv
<klaym> I got phobia3 working, woohoo!
<vjaz> jinx_, If you want 2.6.10, you'll either need to upgrade to Hoary or get it from Warty backports: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<evarlast> michael__: one for my local system.  mdk/rh have an rpm called caching-nameserver that you just install, and it sets up bind as a caching nameserver and adds localhost in resolv.conf.
<edgarin> membreya: search in google tvrecord.sh
<junit> I don't like hoary so far
<membreya> thanks :)
<junit> Everything was so much easier to do in Warty.
<membreya> everything's easy in hoary junit  :)
<membreya> hey it got my wireless working easy :)
<evarlast> junit: it isn't finished yet.
<junit> Well, mPlayer isn't easier, XMMS isn't easier.
<junit> I know that, but so far..
<edgarin> ok
<membreya> mplayer I just had to download all the .debs :)
<edgarin> Howto install G520+ in linux
<vjaz> edgarin, What is G520+?
<httpdss> whats your prob with mplayer and xmms ??
<junit> I can't install em using Apt-get
<vjaz> Hm... you can install xmms with apt-get
<membreya> what arch junit ?
<junit> =/
<junit> what
<membreya> what type of CPU/kernel are you running :)
<httpdss> apt-get install xmms
<membreya> with a sudo httpdss ;)
<httpdss> :P
<junit> I did that =P
<vjaz> not if you do sudo -s first!
<vjaz> junit, you need to enable the universe repository
<michael__> evarlast: resolv.conf has nothing to do with caching-nameserver. what do you want to do exactly?
* membreya remembers sudo -s for his list of nifty tricks :)
<evarlast> michael__: nm.  I'll just do it manually.
<membreya> being 2 weeks into linux..learnin new stuff alllllll the time :)
<evarlast> michael__: I want my desktop computer to have its own dns cache, like XP does.
<jinx_> vjaz: I presume I can upgrade to hoary without having to reinstall somehow?
<membreya> wouldn't you need to run squid then evarlast ?
<vjaz> jinx_, yes
<evarlast> no, squid has nothing to do with DNS.
<jinx_> vjaz: would you be so kind as to tell me how?
<vjaz> jinx_, basically you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change everything from warty to hoary
<jinx_> oh
<jinx_> ok
<jinx_> and that's it?
<vjaz> jinx_, then 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jinx_> sounds simple enough
<membreya> evarlast: squid is a proxy server..you just turn it into a caching dns proxy server
<vjaz> jinx_, Hoary is the development version so beware that problems might arise. :-O
<jinx_> vjaz: oh teh noes111!!!
<membreya> vjaz: ...what problems? :P
<evarlast> squid is major overkill for dns caching.  besides, squid is a proxy server, not a DNS cache. Squid doesn't cache dns requests, just the web pages.
<vjaz> well ok... not in practice... but no one guarantees there won't be problems :-P
<membreya> vjaz: ....actually I've been getting ICEs on my gcc ;)
<membreya> but few and far
<evarlast> I am very familiar with bind, squid, resolver, etc. I was just asking if there is an "ubuntu" way for getting it going.  I guess not.
<vjaz> whoa
<membreya> evarlast: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=dns+cache%2Bubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<vjaz> haha
<michael__> evarlast: sorry, cant help you. never tried this
<membreya> is that info ok evarlast ?
<MidnightDevil> how can i add access to everyone on a mounted folder?
<membreya> MidnightDevil: local or network? :P
<elTigre> Hmmmm.... how can I install lyx?
<vjaz> 'chmod 777 folder' maybe?
<vjaz> (for midnightdevil)
<evarlast> membreya: thanks.
<MidnightDevil> this one is local
<vjaz> elTigre, You'll need to enable the universe repository.
<evarlast> I think that is what I want.
<vjaz> elTigre, Then it's just an apt-get or you can select it from synaptic.
<MidnightDevil> vjaz,  still not working
<elTigre> yep
<membreya> pdnsd looks like what you want..permanent and easy :P
<membreya> but then again if you know bind and squid... :P
<elTigre> I have to find out how to enable that repository
<membreya> elTigre: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jinx_> vjaz: jeez... 424MB of archives needed for upgrade...
<michael__> who has experience in blender?
<MidnightDevil> membreya,  local folder on another disk
<vjaz> jinx_, Well it's upgrading your whole system.
<elTigre> I needed to download 400 mb of uploads before getting into x for the first time =))
<jinx_> vjaz: should have just downloaded a hoary installer (if there is one) i suppose....
<vjaz> elTigre, You'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list . In that file there are two lines that are commented with a '#' that end in 'universe'. Uncomment those and do an 'apt-get update'
<membreya> jinx_:  you still have updates at install :P
<michael__> where to set window transparency in hoary?
<vjaz> jinx_, What do you need 2.6.10 for?
<jinx_> vjaz: to play with
<fsc> michael__, you need xorg and composite enabled
<vjaz> um... ok
<vjaz> why can't you play with 2.6.8?
<fsc> michael__, and it only really works with nvidia cards
<elTigre> vjaz: thanks, seems to word
<elTigre> is xorg available in ubuntu?
<jinx_> vjaz: Are you trying to put me off hoary? ;)
<Rocha> elTigre, yes, in Hoary
<membreya> elTigre: hoary uses xorg
<membreya> damnit Rocha :P
<elTigre> maybe I shouldn't have used warty -.-
<Rocha> elTigre, use warty, hoary has some bugs
<jinx_> Rocha: such as?
<vjaz> jinx_, No. Use it if you like. :-P
<Rocha> jinx_, the irritating window list that shrinks all windows
<klaym> such as gnome's panels disappearing.. that finally made me go back to warty
<Rocha> jinx_, i can't read the title bar in the window list applet
<yaxu144a> i don't suppose matthias klose is here?  or anyone who knows about ubuntu low latency kernels?  or any musicians using ubuntu?
<michael__> fsc: i have a nvidia card. x.org works also. where can i enable composite?
<Rocha> jinx_, in x-chat for example, in only see "X..."
<membreya> klaym: CTRL+ALT+BCKSPACE is too much trouble?
<Rocha> jinx_, when i drag something to the trash applet the icon disappears
<jinx_> hehe
<klaym> membrya: I lost them for good
<membreya> ouch
<Xappe> Rocha, increase the window list size
<Rocha> Xappe, how?
<Xappe> Rocha, right click the window list applet
<vjaz> Rocha, right click, select properties... there should be a "minimum size" option
<membreya> fsc: composite for what?
<membreya> michael__: even.... :P
<jinx_> is php5 in hoary?
<Rocha> what minimum size is good?
<Xappe> i have 250 px
<vjaz> Rocha, you can try it... it updates as you change it
<lcdd> klaym: did you try removing your old gnome configuration first?
<Rocha> Cool, thanks very much
<Xappe> Rocha, np
<Rocha> Xappe, anyway, 50 should not be the default size
<klaym> lcdd: probably not. I upgraded just the way it's described in ubuntuguide.org.
<klaym> then I tried all the things mentioned in ubuntuforums, but none worked
<Xappe> Rocha, well, it's a gnome bug i believe
<Rocha> Xappe, btw, anyway to correct the trashapplet bug?
<Xappe> what bug?
<elTigre> does ubuntu use prelinking?
<lcdd> klaym: like removing ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf* ?
<jinx_> where does apt store packages it downloads before unpacking?
<klaym> I don't think I did
<elTigre> hmm or a better question... I need to access my windows drive
<Rocha> Xappe, when i drag an item to the trash, when i'm on it, the icons changes to a red cross
<aeonphive> Hi there, can anyone help? My .mp3s play too fast. I tried: amixer set 'Multi Track Rate Locking' off which brought the speed back to normal, but the sound became very distorted. Anyone know what I could do?
<lcdd> klaym: these huge desktop enviroments are so unstable that the configuration file formats tend to change every now and then. that's why you should remove the old configuration files from your home directory before logging into the new version
<spades> elTigre: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<klaym> lcdd: good to know, thanks
<jinx_> hmm - if I try an remove Evolution then synaptic tells me it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop as well... I presume I don't want to do this...
<Xappe> Rocha, just tried to drag a file to the trash icon, that worked just fine
<Rocha> Xappe, strange
<Rocha> Xappe, i'm using array-4 btw
<Xappe> should not matter if you have dist upgraded after installation
<Rocha> Xappe, nop, i haven't
<membreya> jinx_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Rocha> Xappe, dialup here :(
<Xappe> Rocha, ok. I've dist-upgraded every day since the beginning of december
<jinx_> membreya: thanks
<elTigre> hmpf ... rhythmbox can't handle mp3s....
<jinx_> membreya: ok - is it safe to remove the files there to conserve space?
<shadeofgrey> el:  yes it can
<Rocha> elTigre, add the "universe" repository
<Rocha> elTigre, install "gstreamer-mad"
<membreya> jinx_: ....that low on space? :\
<elTigre> ah .. thanks
<jinx_> membreya: not really, but 175M of stuff in there that, if not necessary, can be removed right?
<Xappe> jinx_, there is a "delete cached files" in synaptic
<shadeofgrey> hey guys i need help with something
<membreya> hmmm .. i know there's a way to do it ..but how do you show the size of a directory without listing any files?
<spades> du -hs
<elTigre> with a freshly installed ubuntu install, without connection to the internet, you can't play mp3s?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> anyone in here use vnc?
<membreya> thanks spades :) ....too used to using df :P
<jinx_> Xappe: there is? I can't see it
<klaym> is it ok to have multiple versions of the same library? I installed three different versions of libstdc++ together with all the dev, plugins, etc. packages.
<rubixXx> i will brb in a bit
<Xappe> jinx_, settings --> preferences --> files
<elTigre> hmmm installing gstreamer-mad didn't solve the issue
<FX|Laptop> so no one uses vnc?
<Neil3> i do
<Neil3> vnc that is
<Neil3> :)
<jinx_> Xappe: thanks
<Xappe> jinx_, np :)
<sid77> ciao
<JDahl> jinx_, you can just type "sudo apt-get clean"
<Rocha> elTigre, restart rhythmbox
<K-otiK> how do you had cpu usage and ram usage to your desktop?
<elTigre> rocha: I did
<FX|Laptop> I have it running on my monitorless server and when i run vncviewer on here all i get is a blank screen.
<shadeofgrey> i set up a mount point for my mp3 directory yesterday so that i can open a nautilus window and get directly to my mp3s...  and it worked fine yesterday - today i click on it and it says theres no action associated  with the link
<Rocha> elTigre, that should do, strange
<jinx_> Ok guys - so what about my Evolution question?  It tells me it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop if I try and remove evolution.  I'm guessing I don't want to do this...
<K-otiK> how do you had cpu usage and ram usage to your desktop?
<Neil3> did it go into a screen saver?
<spades> K-otiK: http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<KAIOUCYTE> hello
<spades> output looks like : http://www.3spades.net/dump/Screenshot.png
<FX|Laptop> I don't think so
<JDahl> jinx_, generally you wont, but you wont break anything by removing it.. I had to remove it to get rid of OO on a machine with a small disk
<membreya> K-otiK: right click on the panel you want to add it to, go to the applets and select system monitor
<elTigre> can I force aptget to reinstall it @ rocha?
<KAIOUCYTE> is there a way to recover UBUNTU.   I tryied installing bt-gui and when i rebooted my pc.. i dont' get the gui version of ubuntu.
<membreya> that's pretty spades :)
<spades> speel. queens ny?
<speel> tea
<speel> yea*
<Rocha> elTigre, try logging out of gnome, then in again
<spades> i still have your domain i think
<Rocha> elTigre, this shouldn't be necessary, but try it
<speel> ah supp man , yea i know
<jinx_> JDahl: so what is the 'ubuntu-desktop' package then?
<spades> speel: hit me up before 10/4/2005 to transfer it out :P
<Rocha> jinx_, it's a meta-package
<chaosmind> jinx_, as i understand it, the "ubuntu-desktop" package is a meta-package, very important during install, but no big deal to remove...
<chaosmind> it's very confusing, i first got that message when I tried to install xemacs
<speel> yea , you still have the same email?
<JDahl> jinx_, it helps maintaining a uniform desktop with a predescribed set of packages
<chaosmind> they should have a more intuitive meta-package system...
<membreya> omg... I just did a ./configure on torsmo
<membreya> no errors!
<membreya> :\
<chaosmind> uhm....   man torsmo?
<chaosmind> =)
<membreya> http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<jinx_> JDahl: so it won't hurt then, to remove it and install thunderbird instead of evolution :)
<membreya> tbird is much better IMHO
<membreya> *sniffles*...when did I turn anti-MS :\
<chaosmind> cool lookin' sysmon... off to attempt install!
<JDahl> jinx_, why dont you just install thunderbird without removing evolution?
<jinx_> JDahl: what's the point if i'm never going to use evolution?
<JDahl> jinx_, it's less hazzle for you if you keep ubuntu-desktop, although you can remove it if you insist
<Rocha> jinx_, you can remove ubuntu-desktop with no problem :)
<Xappe> hmm, how do you create a .deb instead of the "make install" step?
<giard> why does the title still say array 4?
<giard> does array 4 even work anymore?
<giard> I thought it was array 5
<chaosmind> no point in keeping evolution if you're not going to use it
<KAIOUCYTE> Is there a way to re-install UBUNTU without formatting the partition?  :/
<chaosmind> do you have UBUNTU on one monolithic partition?
<chaosmind> if so, then no; you'll have to back up your home partition and reinstall...
<KAIOUCYTE> pardon my lack of knowledge.. but what do u mean monolithic?
<chaosmind> =(
<chaosmind> one single partition
<chaosmind> is your disk formatted into multiple partitions?
<KAIOUCYTE> i partitioned in two... one for winxp and the other for ubuntu.
<chaosmind> like one for /boot, another for / (root), /home, and <swap>?
<Rocha> Always separate you /home from the rest of the system
<chaosmind> ah!  so ubuntu is on just one partition...
<KAIOUCYTE> yes
<chaosmind> yeah, Rocha, good advice!
<chaosmind> =)
<chaosmind> but for you, you'll have to backup your home dir. now...
<TheGreatDinz> why is that good advice?
<axonmania> hi
<axonmania> I need help
<elTigre> hmmpf... still it doesn't know how to handle mp3
<membreya> we all do axonmania  :P
<chaosmind> it's nice to have /home on a separate partition, it makes backing up in situations like these much easier! ;-)
<shadeofgrey> can someone please help me with my mounting issues?
<membreya> whats wrong shadeofgrey ?
<KAIOUCYTE> the prob. that i have is that UBUNtu only boots into terminal mode... i don't get the gui.
<TheGreatDinz> that's true (stupid question)
<Xappe> TheGreatDinz, because you'll keep your settings etc. when reinstalling
<Rocha> elTigre, strange
<membreya> KAIOUCYTE: what happens when you type gdm?
<KAIOUCYTE> i haven't tried that.
<shadeofgrey> membry: yesterday i mounted my ntfs partition so that i could access my mp3 collection from ubuntu and i created a link to my mp3 folder in my launcher panel
<axonmania> I cant use my desktop with nvidia driver with kernel 2.6.8.1-3-686 but I can use it with 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Rocha> KAIOUCYTE, with a separate /home you can share it between systems
<elTigre> yeah
<elTigre> and totem segfaults
<shadeofgrey> and everything was working fine until today...  now when i click on the little folder icon it brings up an error saying that theres no action associated
<Rocha> I have the same /home for warty and hoary
<spades> shadeofgrey: did ya put the fstab entry so it auto mounts? if not mount it again
<shadeofgrey> whats that mean and how do i fix it
<Rocha> elTigre, warty or hoary?
<TheGreatDinz> can you have /home on a VFAT partition so that you can share with XP?
<elTigre> warty
<membreya> shadeofgrey: go to a console and type sudo nano -w /etc/fstabs
<Rocha> TheGreatDinz, nop
<shadeofgrey> spades:  i put it in the fstab config file yesterday as the botto, line
<bulio> Can anyone help me setup my Usb external dsl pppoe modem with ubuntu live?
<membreya> ...and don't pick on me for using nano :P
<shadeofgrey> membrey:  what does that do?
<Rocha> TheGreatDinz, windows doesn't use a /home
<membreya> when you're in the console shadeofgrey and you type mount
<Rocha> I don't use windows btw, so i can be wrong
<membreya> what does it show ?
<jinx_> membreya: I use nano, purely because you end up typing far too many characters with vi
<bulio> Can anyone help me setup my Usb external dsl pppoe modem with ubuntu live?
<jinx_> membreya: colon this, escape that... I just want to type
<TheGreatDinz> right, but what I'm saying is if you want to save files to /home and then get them in windows
<membreya> jinx_: I either use nano or gedit :P
<TheGreatDinz> but I guess that would be a mess
<awtcmc> can anyone help out with a partitioning scheme for a 200 gb harddrive?
<elTigre> I think I found the problem
<chaosmind> nano or gedit? have the vi vs. emacs wars been preempted? ;-)
<bulio> can anyone here me?
<shadeofgrey> membrey:  okay - the line to mount my windows partition is at the bottom of the fstab file just as it was yesterday
<membreya> no no Chand ... i use both :P
<elTigre> when installing gstreamer-mad, it installs the one for gstreamer 0.6
<membreya> chaosmind even :P
<spades> shadeofgrey: paste the line incase it has an error
<membreya> shadeofgrey: ....but when you type mount
<chaosmind> LOL
<membreya> what volumes are mounted
<elTigre> however, gstreamer is used in version 0.8 probably
<Rocha> Xappe, another bug i've found today
<membreya> chaosmind: ...shush im getting used to being lazy and tabbing everything :P
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Rocha> Xappe, "Networking" app doesn't work with a modem
<JDahl> bulio, we hear you... if someone doesnt asnwer questions, it's because noone knows the answer
<shadeofgrey> why should i type mount?  doesnt the fstab file tell ubuntu to auto mount it at bootup?
<Xappe> Rocha, ok, i'm on a lan connection myself...
<shadeofgrey> isnt that the point of having the fstab file?
<membreya> shadeofgrey: was just seeing if it was mounted ya nong
<chaosmind> my system mounts disks okay (except firewire), but unmounting is usually tricky....
<chaosmind> do most people have to issue 'lsof /cdrom -l' to eject CDs?
<elTigre> rocha: I had to install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<shadeofgrey> okay i typed mount
<shadeofgrey> it didnt have any errors
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<shadeofgrey> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<shadeofgrey> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<shadeofgrey> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<shadeofgrey> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<spades> df -h see if it lists the win one
<shadeofgrey> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/windows type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<membreya> can you change to /mnt/windows
<shadeofgrey> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<shadeofgrey> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<shadeofgrey> i can see it just finein the file manager
<elTigre> but totem still segfaults
<spades> maybe your simlink is messed up?
<membreya> only 58gb free :(
<shadeofgrey> its just that when i create a link to it in the launcher it says theres no action associated with the file
<membreya> shadeofgrey: .. I think nautilus is having problems
<bulio> does Ubuntu have any support for Usb Dsl modems?
<awtcmc> can anyone out there help with a partitioning scheme for a 200 gb hard drive?
<shadeofgrey> wait
<bulio> someone please help me
<shadeofgrey> i changed some of my user permissions ...  maybe thats it
<membreya> bulio: ...have you checked the forums?
<elTigre> ok totem won't segfault anymore, I deleted the playlist left by gentoo
<chaosmind> awtcmc: boot drive?  only drive?
<bulio> I have
<spades> shadeofgrey: tryed simlinking from a terminal? ln -s /mnt/windows /home/win
<shadeofgrey> spades: what does that do?
<chaosmind> the partitioning scheme for a system depends on what you're going to use it for, personal desktop, multiuser server, etc.
<spades> creats a symbolic link
<awtcmc> it will be the only drive.  just a home use computer.  most of the space will go to /home for mp3s.  so, i want to have partitions for /boot, /, /usr, swap, & /home.
<awtcmc> won't be used as a server, so i don't need separate /var & /tmp partitions
<chaosmind> sounds like you know as much as me!  =)
<awtcmc> how big to make the /boot, /usr, & / partitions?  will have 1 GB of ddr RAM, is a 2 GB swap partition necessary?
<awtcmc> i've heard that 100 mb is good for the /boot partiton, but is this too big?
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, /boot = 50 megs (plenty)
<awtcmc> or do i even need a /boot partition if i can use something like gnoppix for rescue purposes?
<chaosmind> maybe 10 megs for boot, 10 Gigs for root (overkill, but hey), 1 Gig for swap and all the rest for /home
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, you won't need 2 gig swap either with that much ram
<aeonphive> anyone get mp3 playback which is too fast?
<chaosmind> sorry, 100 Megs for boot...
<chaosmind> much more than 500 Megs of swap these days is probably wasteful...
<Xappe> i would say a 250 - 500 MB swap would be enough
<axonmania> how can I build nvidia driver?
<chaosmind> nvidia driver==binary only
<chaosmind> alas
<AndyR> axonmania, do you need to?
<chaosmind> =(
<awtcmc> how about the /usr partition?
<axonmania> I have it but it doesnt work with my current kernel
<chaosmind> am i the only one who gets screwed up login screen resolutions after installing the binary nvidia driver?
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, I think 5-10 gigs is plenty
<AndyR> axonmania, just get the x-server
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, with 200 gig drive I would go 10 gigs
<awtcmc> also, i'm confused about the use of /usr/local or /opt for software not included with the distro.  which one should be used?
<chaosmind> awtcmc: more than 5-10 Gig (like LJ says) is abundant for /usr if you're not going to be installing massive amounts of custom webapps or development systems.
<axonmania> I have used it with my old kernel with no problem but after updating to new kernel it doesent work
<sys2> wtf is up with a root password set but i dont get to know what it is?
<axonmania> I will rebuilt it but how?
<spades> sys2: sudo passwd root  reset it
<chaosmind> sys2: there's no root account on ubuntu!
<awtcmc> if i have a 10 gb /usr partition, then root surely does not need to be 10 gb right?
<chaosmind> it's all sudo!
<ompaul> sys2, there is no root - it is sudo
<shadeofgrey> okay spades i typed the command you requested
<shadeofgrey> it executed with no errors
<Xappe> when i get money at the end of the month i think i'll go for a 300 GB seagate hdd...900 SEK (around 130 USD)
<chaosmind> root, as in the / directory, not the "root" account
<spades> chaosmind: i like to use root, easyer than sudo this and sudothat, just su and go about your day
<sys2> ehm ?
<shadeofgrey> now what?
<klaym> what's the command to terminate current running application on terminal?
<membreya> hmmmm ...interesting....ive mounted a fat32 partition..however my music videos folder is locked..any ideas?
<sys2> now that must be one of the most stupid things i ever heard? :/
<spades> shadeofgrey: open your file manager and see if it can browse the /home/win folder
<ompaul> sys2, what is?
<sys2> the fact that there is no root user :>
<chaosmind> command to terminate= kill ( or Ctrl-C )
<AndyR> axonmania, you need kernel headers to exactly match the kernel
<AndyR> i slipped up on that
<shadeofgrey> i can browse to it fine -- even through /mnt/windows  -- i just cant link directly to it for some strange reason
<spades> root@amd:/home/lenny # whoami
<spades> root
<Tomcat_> Why is madwifi in restricted-modules while ipw2x00 isn't? They both have binary-only firmware with them, don't they?
<chaosmind> the root user is a convenience, but the sudo system (like MacOS X uses) is in fact a little bit more secure!
<ompaul> sys2, (A) there is a root user (B) you do not have the password (C) use of sudo is to be encouraged as it logs the commands used :)
<AndyR> i only had headers for -386 not 686
<axonmania> yes I know I had downloaded all but it doesnt work
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, don't forget the root directory will contain /var. When you do an upgrade apt downloads the packages to a directory in /var and log files are in there as well.
<chaosmind> ompaul, =)
<sys2> ompaul, and type sudo for each command no matter how many they are?
<ompaul> sys2 no
<shadeofgrey> hey ompaul can i talk to you in a msg window for a little bit?  Ive run into a very obscure problem
<awtcmc> so, is 10 gb too much for / partition?
<spades> sys2: sudo passwd root  set a root pass and su up and go about your day
<chaosmind> 10gb isn't too much out of 200gb
<chaosmind> !
<shadeofgrey> awtcmc:  mine is 48 gigs
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, with a seperate /usr directory I think that 5 gig is fine
<membreya> spades: ....or sudo -s :P
<awtcmc> chaosmind, but would 10 gb be wasteful for /?
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, but it's up 2 you :)
<chaosmind> maybe a little less, if you want more for /home
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, no ask in the channel if I think that I have an answer then we _may_ take it to message if and only if think it would bore the socks off everyone and then if I do not have the answer then others moight
<spades> membreya: less keystrokes :P
<membreya> :P
<awtcmc> so, do i need a /boot partition if i can use something like gnoppix for system rescue?
* ompaul slaps the hand of type
* ompaul slaps the hand of typo
<jinx_> hrm.  I've forgotten how to setup linux so that the machine knows it's on a certain domain
<LinuxJones> awtcmc, are you planning on dual booting with another operating system ?
<jinx_> so I don't have to type 'ssh othermachine.domain' and can type 'ssh othermachine' for example
<ompaul> jinx_, have a look at having ssh allow you login without passwords
<LinuxJones> jinx_, you need to add an entry in /etc/hosts
<awtcmc> linuxjones:  yeah, its a 250 gb drive.  200 gb will be reserved for linux, whatever is left is for winblows xp for gaming.
<Phr0stByte> Xsane will not see my HP PhotoSmart 2610xi, though the device prinys fine, I cannot scan. Does anyone have some input on this?
<shadeofgrey> okay ompaul - remember yeterday when you and a few others helped me mount my ntfs partition so i could listen to my mp3s?
<membreya> hmmmm mplayer .... i can make the window bigger..but the video size isn't changing :\
<Phr0stByte> *prints
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, we may have given you some advice alright :)
<LinuxJones> jinx_, a seperate /boot partition is always a good idea :)
<jinx_> LinuxJones: not when I have a DNS server running in my lounge I don't
<shadeofgrey> well - i dragged the mp3 folder to my launcher panel so all id have to do to get there is click the folder icon and the entire contents of my mp3 folder wopuld display in a new file browser window
<ompaul> Phr0stByte, a pointer to prints?
<elTigre> hmm where can I find some info on how to make my cardreader work?
<LinuxJones> jinx_, sorry that was for awtcmc :)
<jinx_> LinuxJones: i gathered - my response to you was about /etc/hosts
<Phr0stByte> ompaul: not following you...
<shadeofgrey> well now when i click on the link it says theres no action defined
<ompaul> Phr0stByte, that last comment :-) * as in pointer in C
<LinuxJones> jinx_, linux uses the /etc/hosts file first when trying to resolve any domain names
<LinuxJones> jinx_, it's up to you
<Phr0stByte> Xsane will not see my HP PhotoSmart 2610xi, though the device prints fine, I cannot scan. Does anyone have some input on this?
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, I know what you are trying to achieve, however I have not done same, just one question is that partition mounted?
<shadeofgrey> ompaul:  yes - its auto mounted every bootup - i put it in my fstab file
<spades> shadeofgrey: try the thing i pmed ya with, should do the trick
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, and you can cd to it?
<shadeofgrey> working on it spades
<shadeofgrey> and yes paul..  i can even nav to it with nautilus no problem..  i just can't link to it for some reason
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, which player are you using?
<shadeofgrey> its not a player issue
<shadeofgrey> everything plays fine
<Xappe> shadeofgrey, what does the .desktop file say?
<Xappe> (or the proprties of the link)
<shadeofgrey> Xappe:  URL:  file:///mnt/windows/mp3
<shadeofgrey> Xappe:  Type:  Link
<sys2> heres an idea for you people, about that root think .. most unix people panic if they cant just say "root" as login and a password or no password at all ... make a big red flashing sign telling how to set the root password. ..
<Xappe> shadeofgrey, try a link with 'nautilus <folder path>'
<spades> Xappe: i told him that and he still says it errors
<shadeofgrey> it says the specified location is invalid
<elTigre> how can I make gnome mount my usb card reader automatically?
<Xappe> strange
<aeonphive> anyone know how to check information on sound cards? trying to find which driver i should use for alsa
<shadeofgrey> im going to reboot and see if that helps
#ubuntu 2005-03-03
<Xappe> shadeofgrey, if you do the  'nautilus <folder path>' it should be of application type, not link, I suppose
<awtcmc> is a /boot partition required if i plan on using gnoppix for system rescue?
<chaosmind> sys2: heh, ubuntu and MacOS X folks alike have had to deal with "No Root User" panic syndrome!
<Phr0stByte> Nevermind ppl - fixed it
<chaosmind> =)
<elTigre> hmpf
<chaosmind> sudo is not such an evil system...
<sys2> chaosmind, but its not that hard to add a box in the end of the installation noticing a thing like that ... thats quite huge on a unix system :/
<elTigre> or can I force my linux system to mount the smart card manually?
<sys2> im sure its not but the fact that i do not know what my root password is, or that i have to use sudo freaked me out like hell
<chaosmind> yeah, i wish the installer had a smarter "HOWTO" dialogue...
<ompaul> aeonphive, what I did eariler today (not on that box now) when presented with two chips was went into the alsa mixer and muted both master volume settings one of them made noise so I was able to point at that
<tito> hi
<chaosmind> but then i also wish ubuntu had a default-install up-to-date webmin systyem!  ;-)
<tito> it's possible to run dreamwvr in ubuntu?
<chaosmind> not dreamweaver, but good luck getting NVU installed!
<chaosmind> (great workalike, bastard to install in ubuntu!)
<chaosmind> you'll need wine or codeweavers to run dreamweaver in linux...
<chaosmind> =(
<shadeofgrey> Xappe:  Thanks!  That worked!
<ompaul> chaosmind, you could write such a webmin system :-)
<shadeofgrey> i fixed it!  hallelujah
<chaosmind> heh, wish i were sucha programmer!
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, you pray not play?
<shadeofgrey> does nybody know if there is a version of mirc for linux?
<membreya> shadeofgrey: x-chat? :P
* ompaul laughs at the weakest pun I have made all day
<tito> and with wine?
<shadeofgrey> because i really love mirc and more importantly the kickass script i use for it called peace & protection 4.22
<tito> i have a problem with an memory stick, can help me please?
<chaosmind> what filesystem on that memory stick, tito?
<membreya> does anyone know why only one folder on my fat32 drive is locked?
<tito> the filesystem is Ntfs
<kent> shadeofgrey, xchat can use scripts aswell. Just rewrite your script for the scriptlanguage xchat uses.
<tito> i changed /etc/fstab
<shadeofgrey> kent:  peace and protection is almost 200,000 lines of code!
<kent> shadeofgrey, what does the script do?
<ompaul> shadeofgrey, so start with the bits you use :-)
<chaosmind> i have a similar problem, i know the solution has to do with editing the /etc/fstab file...
<shadeofgrey> kent:  Its an all purpose kind of script
<chaosmind> or so i'm guessing..?  ;-(
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need to know something new...  whats the best graphical ftp application for ubuntu?
<kent> shadeofgrey, i use gftp.
<chaosmind> mounting filesystems is the #1 issue Hoary needs to solve!
* AndyR uses gftp
<shadeofgrey> chaosmind:  hoary is the easiest filemounting system ive ever used -- im a complete linux retard and i managed to mount my ntfs partition (with the help from the great people here)
<jinx_> woha - mplayer is not in the package tree?!
<membreya> shadeofgrey: gftp
<shadeofgrey> okay.  can i use apt-get to install it?
<spades> apt-get install gftp
<tito> chaosmind http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=ntfs
<jinx_> erm - how can I install (g)mplayer?
<shadeofgrey> membry:  probably because you havent given the user permission?
<spades> jinx_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850&highlight=mplayer  might need to update the urls for latest codecs and stuff
<jinx_> spades: thanks a bunch
<tito> how can i read a memory stick in ntfs? i changed /etc/stab an i have problems
<cyklus>  for a xeon processor do I use i386 or ia64 installation cd's?
<jinx_> i very much doubt you have a 64-bit xeon chip just yet
<AndyR> xeon are x86
<joh_> are the fast boot and boot splashscreen integrated in array4 ?
<AndyR> so 386
<AndyR> with 686 kernel
<elTigre> I begin to feel at home in ubuntu ^ ^
<Xappe> shadeofgrey, :)
<thenuke> Can I remove alsa and install OSS instead?
<tito> i try monunt /dev/sda1 /usb
<tito> mount
<tito> and i have problems
<elTigre> tito: do you want to mount an usb device automatically?
<tito> if i try fdisk -l the device sda1
<elTigre> try invoking gnome-volume-manager, an then plug in device
<tito> is maked with *
<tito> elTigre who i do this?
<tito> gnome-volume-manager?
<tito> (gnome-volume-manager:4408): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<tito> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<tito> ** (gnome-volume-manager:4408): WARNING **: manager.c/1202: already running?
<tito> you must specify filesystemfile
<tito> in mount /dev/sda1 /usb
<tito> the filesystem is ntfs
<tito> but...
<tito> i don't know
<K-otiK> is there anyway to get the cpu usage onto your desktop?
<K-otiK> like in gentoo?
<HillTop> K-otiK, in a consol, type the command: top
<elTigre> tito: if gnome-volume-manager is already runnig it should work :-/
<cavediver> Hi. I'm looking fr program to rip and encode a dvd and a movie-editor ? Any tips
<cavediver> Not mencoder. I'm looking for something graphical in nature.
<Ixan> dvdrip
<Ixan> kino is a workable movie editor
<cavediver> does dvdrip encode also?
<tito> whi can't i read stick?
<Ixan> yes
<chutwig> has anyone else seen any issues with the system locking up randomly when mounting or unmounting devices?
<chutwig> i keep getting the feeling that hotplug or the hal isn't getting along well with this computer
<cavediver> Ixan: Tried that one, and it won't open any of my files. Seems only handle dv formats.
<Xappe> can one trust an app called HAL after 2001: a space odyssey?
<Ixan> cavediver: I don't think there is any movie editors who work well with xvid or similar
<Ixan> perhaps some gstreamer-based apps
<chutwig> hardware destruction layer
<thenuke> I just think that ubuntu has a bit bad support for older soundcards atleast :I
<cavediver> Hm, can't install dvdrip, stranfe
<cavediver> strange
<thenuke> something messes something up
<chutwig> the last time it froze i was watching a video with totem-xine and i told it to unmount my USB memory key
<Ixan> cavediver: source og apt?
<chutwig> froze instantly, stopped responding to keyboard input, couldn't ssh in
<chutwig> could ping the computer, but that's not really much help
<cavediver> get some kind of error. Using apt.-
<Ixan> perhaps source is a better alternative
<cavediver> dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<cavediver> E: Broken packages
<biomic> hey all .. just about to begin the download of the ubuntu iso, jsut wanting to ask a few questions .. firstly, im running an ibook g4 here (1ghz) will that be sufficient to run? .. also i was hoping to be able to dual boot alongside macosx until i completely understand my way around linux, now ive read this is possible but apparently the partitioning is difficult from what ive been reading .. is this so? .. if it is, are there any open sou
<biomic> rce ;) programs i can grab to make that any easier ? ... ive used fedora and redhat before on my x86 box which is now trashed and jsut really wanting to get back into linux :D .. thanks all
<cavediver> Sorry, I want compiled stuff. I'm to lazy :)
<elTigre> tito: sorry I can't dcc
<chutwig> biomic: why would you want to install linux on an ibook, though?
<chutwig> your airport extreme won't work for sure
<Ixan> chutwig: that was helpful...
<Ixan> biomic: have you allready partitioned space for your linux installation?
<chutwig> Ixan: the whole point of buying a mac is to run OS X, there's a world of cheap PC hardware out there to run linux on
<Ixan> chutwig: ibooks are cute, os x is not
<tito> ok eltigre gnome is running
<biomic> well im getting sick of macosx to be honest but need the gui while im doing assignments at the moment .. i nbought the book because it was fairly cheap $1500 aussie
<ompaul> anyone get hoary live to work on a sony viao?
<chutwig> Ixan: that's just your opinion, sorry
<Ixan> I don't want my freakin' icons jumping
<Ixan> ;)
<Xappe> haha
<Ixan> chutwig: I presume your whole reasoning about buying mac for os x is too? :)
<biomic> i like the aesthetics of the ibook to be honest
<Ixan> I agree
<chutwig> whatever
<Ixan> but have you partitioned space for the installation?
<Xappe> hmm, i've borrowed a ibook g3 from my dad ,that I never use...
<biomic> na unfortunately :\ .. was wondering how to go about all that aswell
<Lethorion> hi, is there any good guide to how to use bluetooth keyboard with ubuntu?
<jono> has anyone here ever setup a lexmark x125?
<tito> elTigre can help me?
<Ixan> biomic: hmm.. you need some kind of partitioning tool for os x if you need to resize your partitions
<elTigre> probably not
<Ixan> As far as I know, the ubuntu installer don't support resizing yet
<tito> ok :/
<biomic> aah ok then
<cavediver> Why did my dcgui-qt break in hoary? Worked perfect in warty.
<cavediver> Anyone having the same problem
<biomic> how many partitions? ... like just the two (macosx linux) or am i going to have to make the swap etc.. in macosx aswell?
<jono> i'm having a print pronlem
<ompaul> jono so do tell
<Ixan> cavediver: haven't dcgui-qt been abandoned for the new name of valknut?
<ompaul> jono ahh lexmark
<jono> i set up my lexmark x125 but on linuxprinting.org it says you have to change the device to null or somthingernuther
<cavediver> well, the package is called dcgui i think. The package i've installed anyway.
<bzbb> I have an install problem
<cavediver> Is there another package-name i can try ?
<Ixan> well, the version in the repository is quite old, I'm not sure if it is maintained
<bzbb> my  ISO passes md5sums
<Xappe> cavediver, get the latest valknut from dcgui.berlios.de OR try out linuxdcpp (also known as Wulfor reloaded) from linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<bzbb> however, when  I try to install, I get a crc error, as soon as it finishes unziping the kernel
<jono> this is the printer setup instructions for redhat and the x125:
<jono> For Queue type, select Locally-connected, click "Custom Device" and specify /dev/null as the device. If you don't specify /dev/null
<Ixan> wulfor rocks
<jono> but i see no option anywhere for dev/null
<Ixan> and crashes :)
<WillCooke> anyone out there using a WinTV NOVA-T DVB card?
<Xappe> Ixan, yes, the handling of tabs are not perfect yet :)
<Xappe> *is
<apokryphos7> Hi. How can I found out my local IP Address?
<WillCooke> www.whatismyip.com
<bebek> hello
<spades> ifconfig should spit out your internal one if behind router
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: *local* IP.
<bebek> does anyone know any command line sound card detection ?
<apokryphos7> cool
<apokryphos7> thanks spades
<WillCooke> Ooops, sorry!
<Lethorion> is there any kernel image for ubuntu with BT hid ready?
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: No worries. =)
<WillCooke> :))
<AndyR> nn :)
<apokryphos7> Could anyone take any time out to possibly help explain the process of port forwarding? It's been hassling me for ages.
<spades> did ya check out portfowarding.com ?
<ompaul> jono did you try cups and foomatic?
<bebek> anyone can help me?
<apokryphos7> spades: Yup. Doesn't have my router (has a similar one), but I couldn't find out exactly how to do it. The instructions for the router didn't seem to go through all the steps.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Basically you set up your firewall/router to forward ports that connect to it to ports on a mahcine inside your network.  For example.......
<WillCooke> HTTP (web pages) usually connect to the server on port 80
<stuNNed> how's everythones experience with hoary and laptops?
<razorback_> greetings all    got a question
<WillCooke> So, if someone points their browser at your ip address, then the browser connects to port 80
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Right. So where do I forward ports like that for, say, torrents? The aforementioned site told me to go to this screen file:/home/francis/portforwarding.jpg on my router.
<spades> WillCooke: if yoi have something listening on port 80 yes, if not, they get a non address
<bebek> hmmm
<WillCooke> then if you wanted to serve web pages from a computer on your network you would set you router to port forward 80 to port 80 on the machine inside your network running apache
<razorback_> how do i add an exsiting HD that the raid didnt pick up when i installed
<bebek> no one knows any command line sound card detection?
<bebek> i remember there is one... long time ago.. in ubuntu, but i can't remember it now
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Interesting. But on those details above, where do I find the info for those details?
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, your BT client should tell you what ports it's listening on for TCP and UDP perhaps.  What client are you using?
<cyklus> I am in the Exim 4 configuration and I want to only be able to send outgoing email when im locally logged in.. what option should i choose or do i need to manually configure this?
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: I have no idea. :(
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Apologies for my ignorance here, but BT Client?
<WillCooke> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GNOMEBittorrentGUI
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Sorry Bit Torrent, to download your torrents.
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Ahh, sorry. Yeah; using Azureus out the moment. Port it listens to is 6881, it says.
<spades> apokryphos7: run the configuration wizard, it checks the port to see if its open/fowarded
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, OK. Do you have a ADSL router or something between you and the internet
<razorback_> anyone know the command to add a hd to raid
<bebek> why does alsamixer reports alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bebek> this is buggering me
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yup, got errors when originally running it. Could try again...
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yup, ADSL router.
<bebek> sound card doesn't work.... :(
<stuNNed> does anyone uses hoary on laptops?
<jazzka> hi!
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, OK, point your browser at the IP address (internally) for your router.  With a bit of luck it'll have a nice gui
<hibbins> ubuntu
<jazzka> How can I set firefox (or whatever) to be the default browser?
<fsc> stuNNed, I do
<WillCooke> You should find a settings called Port Forwarding, or perhaps called "Virtual Server"
<stuNNed> fsc: how goes it w/pm?
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yeah, doing the COnfiguration I get: "Testing Port 6881.... NAT Error"
<fsc> stuNNed, i don't
<spades> bebek: check in /proc/asound for sounds card info
<stuNNed> fsc: you don't do power management?
<fsc> stuNNed, nope
<stuNNed> ok :(
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, OK, you perhaps need to open that port on your firewall as well
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yup, I get a GUI type thing. Screeny: http://www.youmortals.com/stuff/screeny.jpg
<apokryphos7> I take it I have to go to the Virtual Server settings?
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Well, what do you know.  Same router as me!!!
<Nikki> hey ppl
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: NO way :D
<Nikki> havent used IRC for a looong while
<ompaul> Nikki, so is that re then ? ;)
<Nikki> re?
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Yup, Virtual server, then type that port number in to the first 3 boxes
<ompaul> Nikki,  as in wb
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Box1 should have a "1" in it already
<ne0genius> anyone have experiences with HFS+ working on Ubuntu?
<Nikki> oh riight, first time in this channel, just irc in general i meant
<aeonphive> anyone hae any idea how to get sound ice1724 [Envy24]  chip (driver:snd-ice1724) to work with Ubuntu?
<Nikki> just used linux once or twice and after installation never used it, strange isnt it
<WillCooke> brb
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yup, it does.
<Nikki> redhat and mandrake that is
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: So 6881 into all three
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, ok stick your port number in the first 3 boxes, select tcp and then put your local ip address in the last one.
<ompaul> Nikki, welcome to a different distro
<Nikki> oh by the way do you lot know how close we were to extinction the other day! :P
<Nikki> headlines, Brightest Galactic Flash Ever Detected Hits Earth
<Nikki> thanks pual
<Nikki> paul *
<ompaul> Nikki, np flash?
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Then click add, then you need to click "save settings" on the left hand frame.  You'll need to reboot. Bye bye for now!................. (watches for disconnect ---> )
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Darn it. Little confused with ifconfig. Which one is my local IP?
<WillCooke> post a screeny
<apokryphos7> hehe
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, it probably starts 192.168.0.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7 or 10.0.0.
<Nikki> it was just a bright flash that happened lots of light years away
<kaktus67> Servas
<Nikki> if it was closer apparantly there would of been mass extinction
<Nikki> ah networking stuff, i'm good at networking :D
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, it'll be the one associated with eth0 I expect
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yup, I've got a 10.0.11: www.youmortals.com/stuff/screeny2.jpg
<hibbins> ubuntu
<kaktus67> buntu
<WillCooke> www.youmortals.com/stuff/screeny2.jpg, yup that's the one 10.0.0.11
<hibbins> when can i install it
<hibbins> i can hardly wait
<apokryphos7> Cool
<bebek> anyone knows where i can get alsaconf from?
<kaktus67> exit
<Ainvar> so anyone having any experience with a Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop with Ubuntu?
<hibbins> anyone who tried ubuntu and did not like it?
<Ainvar> I am looking at purchasing one
* apokryphos7 will be right back
<Nikki> purchasing one?, that sounds strange
<ompaul> hibbins, I guess those ones would not be here :)
<Ainvar> hmmm no even a buddy of mine who hates linux with a passion thinks it is pretty slick
<bebek> when i did apt-get install alsaconf, it says that alsaconf is provided by alsa-utils.. so i did apt-get install alsa-utils.. but it says that alsa-utils is already installed.  Running alsaconf still says that the command is not found.. what could be happening here????
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Are you using DHCP to get an IP address?  That is, you haven't explicitly set an IP address on your machine.  If this is the case, we should probably switch you over to a static IP address (very easy!)
<thr1ce> ok...I know that ubuntu is pretty much Gnome; do any other WM/DE 's come by default?
<thr1ce> bebek, root
<bebek> thr1ce: no luck.. still says command not found
<Nikki> how did you guys get started in linux, when i install it I end up just sitting looking at the desktop, its like "ok now what"
<Nikki> plus it seems like a lot of commands to rememver, lol
<bebek> well... apt-get install alsaconf actually says: Package alsaconf is a virtual package provided by:
<bebek>   alsa-utils 1.0.8-1ubuntu1
<bebek> You should explicitly select one to install.
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: It worked! "Testing port 6881.... OK!" =)
<ompaul> None of the known magnetars nearer than about 4,500 light years from us.
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7, Are you using DHCP to get an IP address?  That is, you haven't explicitly set an IP address on your machine.  If this is the case, we should probably switch you over to a static IP address (very easy!)
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7, Hehehe!  That was easy, eh?!
<LinuxJones> bebek, alsaconf was left out by the developers on purpose
<bebek> :(
<ne0genius> anyon got a guide for HFS+ support in ubuntu
<ompaul> Nikki, well you really need a job for a computer no matter what operating system to make good use of it
<bebek> my sound card wont work in ubuntu then :(
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Hmm, re: DHCP, I think so. On Ubuntu start up originally I think I did that.
<LinuxJones> bebek, what card is it ?
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Sure was easy thanks to you. I really really appreciate man, thanks. =)
<bebek> yamaha opl3sa2
<bebek> when i did modprobe opl3sa2  it doesn
<bebek> it doesn't complain at all
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  OK, for the sake of completeness, I'll explain why we need to change this...
<bebek> so i guess it's opl3sa2 (isa card i guess)
<Nikki> yeah I know, just feels strange
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Cool. =)
<Nikki> some apps i use a lot dont work, like this trainign program and some router emulators, i need em
<LinuxJones> bebek, lsmod | grep opl3sa2 does it have any modules listed ?
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  Every time you boot your machine it broadcasts on your local network to see if there is a DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) sever that can supply it with an IP addres, a gateway (to the 'net) and lots of other good stuff.
<bebek> yeah..... opl3sa2, ad1848, mpu401, sound
<apokryphos7> right
<satu_rno> qualche italiano in chat?
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,   Your router is running this server and it sends a message back containg all the IP info.  Linux uses this info, configures the network, and your off.
<satu_rno> hi!!!!
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  Now.... if one day there was another machine on your network which asked for an IP address, your server would probably take the first one on it's list and give it to the first computer that asks for it.
<apokryphos7> sure
<LinuxJones> bebek, those are oss modules, if they are loaded alsa will not work. You should be able to use those using oss, do gstreamer-properties and select oss then test.
<bebek> LinuxJones: but then when i run "alsamixer" it still says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  Then you switch on your computer and get the next IP address, 10.1.1.12.
<bebek> eh??
<Nikki> gtg, cya
<bebek> linuxjones: for the "default sink"  or "default source" ?
<LinuxJones> bebek, type gstreamer-properties in console then for output select oss form the dropdown list
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  Now your router is sending all port 6881 data to the other machine, not your machine.  So BT stops working
<satu_rno> can anyone help me to configure umts mobile phone connection?
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  So, we'll make your computer always use the same IP address, that way you know the "Virtual Servers" on your router always point to the right computer
<satu_rno> for linux ubuntu!
<bebek> linuxjones:  there are only "default sink" and "default source", no "output" i guess you are talking about "default sink" ? default sink scurrently points to "ESD - Enlight bal balbal" , and default source points to "OSS"
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Oh. Azureus seems to be working very well now, for the record. First time I've had green smiley faces on the torrents.
<Wop2> Does anyone know how I could change the resolution of he ubuntu login screen?
<LinuxJones> bebek, chage it to oss and press test
<satu_rno> can anyone help me to configure umts mobile phone connection?
<satu_rno> for linux ubuntu!
<bebek> linuxjones: oss on default sink is successful, but oss on default source reports: "failed to construct test pipeline for 'oss- open sound system'
<WillCooke>  apokryphos7,  from a command prompt type> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: I'm there.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Find the "Primary network interface"
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Delete what evers there and stick this in....
<apokryphos7> Yup. Underneath have "auto eth0"
<apokryphos7> Ok
<WillCooke> iface eth0 inet static
<LinuxJones> bebek, do lsmod | grep opl3sa2 again then for each module do modprobe -r modulename
<Wop2> How could I change the resolution of the ubunutu login screen?
<bebek> linuxjones: funny... the default sink only works when i press "test" for the first time.. after that, it will report the same error message ("failed to create pipeline blalbla")
<apokryphos7> ( WillCooke: there's two lines of stuff btw, will delete both..)
<WillCooke> address 10.0.0.50
<LinuxJones> bebek, so sound works ?
<WillCooke> netmask 255.255.255.0
<LinuxJones> bebek, when you pressed test in oss ?
<WillCooke> gateway 192.168.0.254
<spades> WillCooke: will this work with other routers? so i can stick in my preferred 192.168.1.101 addy in?
<Xappe> Wop2, gdm uses the first resolution in the xf86config or xorg.conf
<Wop2> How would I edit that?
<bebek> LinuxJones: pressing test on default sink only works for the first time (i.e. when i pressed it again, it failed.. i have to restart gstreamer-properties program to make it work again)
<WillCooke> sorry, gateway 10.0.0.2
<apokryphos7> ok ;-)
<LinuxJones> bebek, once selected just press apply or ok whatever is to accept the values and you should be ok
<bebek> LinuxJones: now it doesn't work at all, after running that modprobe -r
<universal> can someone tell me how to close down X,?
<LinuxJones> bebek, omg
<WillCooke> spades, yeah as long as you use the same subnet as your router, and choose an IP address that isn't in the dhcp range
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, auto eth0
<LinuxJones> bebek, do modprobe opl3sa2
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Ok that should do it.
<madzzoni> Anyone here knowing which archieve i had to add to my warty apt/source.list to get Gnomebaker?
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Cool.
<Xappe> Wop2, sudo gedit /etc/X11/<configfile>
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Save the file with a different name!!!!!!!!
<universal> can someone tell me how to close down X,?
<bebek> yeah,, i did that, it works again, but only for the first time... and default source still report that error message
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Made a backup ;)
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, :D
<LinuxJones> madzzoni, i will get you the .deb file to download, it's not available in the ubuntu repos yet
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Should I do a full reboot? Router reboot?
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, OK, if this all goes tits-up, you know what to do!
<apokryphos7> yup
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, First you need to change the virtual server settings to point to your new IP address
<universal> LinuxJones, do u know how to close down the X?
<madzzoni> I got it allready, but dont know how to use DPKG
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Ok. So make them point to 10.0.0.2?
<bebek> hey linuxjones!!! it works!!!!
<bebek> but then the volume is too low
<LinuxJones> universal, yeah /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<apokryphos7> ( WillCooke: I actually think there might be another comp with that local ip on the network...)
<universal> ok, thx
<Xappe> madzzoni, dpkg -i <package name>
<bebek> how can i raise the volume ??? (gnome volume applet is not there)
<marccd> technically, could I update from debian to ubuntu, just by changing my apt sources and doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<madzzoni> Linuxjones:thanks
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, 10.0.0.2 is your router, you need to use the same address as you put in the file
<LinuxJones> bebek, great it's not alsa but as long as you have some sound working until you can figure out alsa :)
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, 10.0.0.50
<puterfixer> greetings, ladies and gentlemen. I'm a linux noob and need some help here and there with tweaking Ubuntu :)
* ompaul pulls the hoary install cd out of the torrent and thanks the torrent for duplex
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Sorry?
<bebek> LinuxJones: what about the volume? any idea on how to raise up the volume?
<LinuxJones> madzzoni, it's a warty binary but works in Hoary as well >> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/gnomebaker/releases/i386/
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, In the "interfaces" file you added a line "address 10.0.0.50"
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Yup.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, and a line "gateway 10.0.0.2"
<LinuxJones> bebek, right click and add a gnome volume control applet to the panel
<bebek> well.. it says "no mixer"
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Ah. Ok. So now on the Virtual Settings I put in... .50, right?
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Gateway is your router, address is the new address for your machine (at least it will be in a second)
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Spot on
<apokryphos7> Cool. That clears things up.
<bebek> 'no volume control elements and/or devices found"
<puterfixer> I managed to automount my NTFS partitions (one primary, four logical) as /media/c , /media/d and so on. I don't understand 1) why only c appears in Computer and on "desktop", and 2) how can I make the other partitions appear there as well? they are all mounted correctly.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, once you've applied that, you'll need to reboot your router again
<marccd> anybody, could I update from debian by changing my sources?
<apokryphos7> WillCooke: Alrighty. Will brb.
<WillCooke> marcdd, It would be more trouble than it's worth! ;)
<LinuxJones> bebek, try right click the volume applet and then perferences select the oss control
<bebek> LinuxJones: the problem is...... even the applet won't start up. it's not there
<LinuxJones> bebek, mmm
<LinuxJones> bebek, try re-starting gnome
<bebek> ok...
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Cool. Seems fine so far.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Glad you made it back!  I was starting to think that we might need to forward your IRC ports as well, but that seems to be working!
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Right.  Where are we?...... OK, yes, erm...
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, OK, so now we need to get your machine running on it's new static IP address
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Heh, cool. Yup.
<apokryphos77> Also need to find a way to tell dear freenode that I'm the real apokryphos ;-)
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, you'll loose your network again here for a few seconds I expect...
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, from the command line:
<WillCooke> ifdown eth0
<WillCooke> ifup eth0
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Oh, by the way, I'm getting a "Nat Error" on the Azureus configuration now.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, yeah, that's normal
<apokryphos77> ok cool
<bebek> LinuxJones: no luck.....
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Will part normally. brb
<WillCooke> hope this works.
<Juice-> I am trying to add fluxbox to my ubuntu. but when i try to run /configure i get an error like this: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Juice-> Will i have to add a C Compiler ?
<puterfixer> anyone can answer my questions above, please?
<LinuxJones_AFK> bebek, can I help you with it tomorrow I am busy atm ?
<hypatia> Juice-: first, is there any particular reason you're compiling rather than installing from universe
<bebek> LinuxJones: ok.. thx
<hypatia> Juice-: and second, yes, there's no installer installed by default, but you can install one by installing build-essential via synaptic or whatever
<LinuxJones_AFK> :)
<Juice-> hypatia, ok.. so fluxbox is in the synaptic manager?
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Hmm, I'm getting a "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<trilluser> .
<hypatia> Juice-: it is as long as you have the 'universe' repository enabled.
<WillCooke> apokryphos7, Hmmm.  Post a screeny of your /etc/network/interfaces
<hypatia> Juice-: if you don't find fluxbox, have a look at these directions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<LinuxJones_AFK> puterfixer, ask your question in a few minutes someone with a ntfs partition will help you :)
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: http://pastebin.com/243902
<puterfixer> I already have, LinuxJones :) don't want to annoy by repeating it.
<WillCooke> OK, put this under #primary....
<WillCooke> iface eth0 inet static
<apokryphos77> k
<LinuxJones_AFK> puterfixer, check the wiki page and www.ubuntuguide.org
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Shall I delete the other lines?
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, nope, leave them there, just put it above the "address" line and below the "#primary...."line
<apokryphos77> Sure
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, then do the  "ifdown eth0".........."ifup eth0" thingy again
<apokryphos77> sure
<puterfixer> LinuxJones, I have already checked ubuntuguide -- that's how I managed to mount all partitions.
<kent> the page www.ubuntuguide.org has some tips that tells user to add entrys to the menu using ://applications, etc,  which will not work for Hoary. A noble thing would be to change those tips to better once as soon as possible. Its not wise to learn new users to do stuff in a way we know wont work for the next release.
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: done
<Juice-> after installing fluxbox, do i need to manually set it as the wm to be used?
<ferris> how do i change the read write permissions on my usb drive from command line (I am using the live cd)
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, Good stuff. OK, BT should be working again, and you should have a static IP address.  Meaning it'll work no matter how many people use your network
<apokryphos77> Testing Port... OK ;-)
<kent> Juice-, if you only want fluxbox and dont want gnome at all, then just choose it from the GDM (login window) in the session settings.
<apokryphos77> sweet stuff
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, unless someone steals IP 50!
<apokryphos77> In which case I'll hunt them down and kill them
<Juice-> kent: ok thanks :)
<apokryphos77> :P
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, Right.  Now you can apply for "Network Administrator" jobs, 'cos you've just covered most of the job in 10 mins! :D
<apokryphos77> Hehehe. I can't thank you enough. I really appreciate this.
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Not a bad router though, is it? I've found it to be pretty reliable.
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, Well, next time someone comes on IRC and asks about Bit Torrent you'll be able to help them!  That's the joy of linux, and especially Ubuntu!
<ferris> how do i change the read write permissions on my usb drive from command line (I am using the live cd)
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, Yeah, the router is very very good.  It's got a really good firewall on, but it's a P.I.T.A. to set up.
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Precisely. I made notes just in case the opportunity rises ;-)
<pussfeller> whats the command to show all users in irssi
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, If I get stuck with something I usually search IRC logs, so the conversation we've just had might help someone out.  So we've both done our duty!
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Yup. That's what I love about Linux, like you said: the very word is almost synonymous with "community".
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, Right - I'm going to try and install a new kernel.  I've been trying to get it to work all day, and it's just finished compiling for the 8th time.  So, if it works, I'll be back, if it doesn't I'm going to have a beer and watch the telly, and try again tomorrow.
<chillywi1ly> does polypaudio replace esound?
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Good luck! Hope it pans out. Thanks again for the help.
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, No worries.
<apokryphos77> =)
<chillywi1ly> looks like it
<ferris> how do i change the read write permissions on my usb drive from command line (I am using the live cd)?
<chillywi1ly> should I let dist-upgrade rip esound out and install polypaudio?
<apokryphos77> ferris: chmod
* chillywi1ly does it anyway
<ferris> i still cannot write to the disk
<ferris> it says that I am not the owner
<apokryphos77> ferris: Hmm. You've definitely made it writable?
<ferris> no....
<target-X> hello
<ferris> i do not think i have done anything to it now
<target-X> very stupid questio
<larsson_> I have a sound problem. I have installed Ubuntu on an old computer. It got a old Soundblaster 16 (i think) ISA soundcard, and there is no sound. if i type alsamixer, it gives me: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory , any ideas?
<target-X> when I connect my mobile phone via bluetooth where is the mount point?
<ferris> how can i get to root when running the livecd?
<pussfeller> larsson_: do you see it in lsmod
<larsson_> I'll check, wait.
<pussfeller> i had to manually load the module for my isa card
<larsson_> What am i looking for? :)
<pussfeller> whatever looks like the alsa module for the soundblaster
<apokryphos77> ferris: Hmm, sorry, I have no idea. Perhaps there's something on ubuntlinux, I'll check.
<Snipper__> hey i have a GDM question, anyone willing to help?
<larsson_> No, cant find anything.
<pussfeller> you can always cd to /lib/modules/$KERNEL and look around too
<GIMP666> what program could I use to make .avis into a SVCD or miniDVD
<pussfeller> its in 'sound' in that dir somewhere
* puterfixer rubs sleepy eyes and thinks about fixing the ntfs mountpoints tomorrow... good night.
<larsson_> ill check again
<pussfeller> or google to find out the name of the module related to your card and modprobe it
<pussfeller> sorry cant help more, but thats the piece of info I think you need
<larsson_> No, it says nothing about sound pussfeller.
<GIMP666> what program could I use to make .avis into a SVCD or miniDVD?
<apokryphos> ferris: Don't seem to be having any luck. :(
<jono> i just installed KDE, how do i change it to my deefault windows manager?
<GIMP666> what program could I use to make .avis into a SVCD or miniDVD?
<Phusion> GIMP666: you need to convert them to MPeg 2.. to svcd mp2, check doom9.org
<GIMP666> so its not like windows, where I can just use avis
<kent> jono, on the login-screen, you can choose a session. Choose KDE and make it default.
<Phusion> you should be able to play avis with proper playback stuff
<Phusion> try gstreamer
<jono> k thanks
<Phusion> in package manager, do a search
<GIMP666> im trying to make avis into svdd
<GIMP666> svcd*
<Phusion> yeah
<Phusion> so you can burn 'em or what?
<Phusion> you can't ever just use avis for svcd, you need to convert them, whatever you're using in windows may do that
<GIMP666> i can burn svcd, but what linux prog can I use
<GIMP666> in windows I can use avi
<ReveX> Are there any packages I could setup that contain a collection of tools/libs/etc that are needed for most common builds
<ReveX> like GLib
<aeonphive> does Ubuntu have 2.6.9/2.6.10 kernels for Warty?
<Riddell> aeonphive: no, warty does not get updates (except security)
<subterrific> you can always take the hoary kernel and install it though
<subterrific> if you think you know what you're doing
<subterrific> i did
<LinuxJones_AFK> aeonphive, yeah 2.6.10-3
<Denisbr> Hello People
<ferris> apokryphos, I was able to change the permissions through chmod 777 /mnt/sda1
<ferris> thanks
<apokryphos> ferris: cool :)
<aeonphive> LinuxJones_AFK: thanks
<evarlast> /last
<mouche> Does anyone know of any good wiki or wiki-like apps that will work with gnome or iceWM and that don't require a server?
<mouche> (and that preferably don't require building from source-- I've never done that)
<Riddell> mouche: emacs?
<foznot> my dvd playback is wretched with ubuntu and totem with gxine, any suggestions?
<Ainvar> can anyone tell me if a laptop running this type of cpu will be a little powerful?   Intel PentiumM Processor 745 (1.80GHz/400MHz FSB)
<Ainvar> and how well will it run linux
<|QuaD|> very well
<FR500> hi
<FR500> what is Hoary Array 4?
<apokryphos> FR500: The fourth Array of Hoary.
<FR500> and that means?
<foznot> hooray for hoary
<FR500> something like rc4?
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> FR500: Pretty much. I think of it as the beta stages.
<FR500> oh ok
<FR500> and that is the latest one
<apokryphos> 'tis
<FR500> dang i should be close to recieving my warty cds, and now i release next stable version should be close
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> no worries. You can just do the apt-get dist-upgrade, of course.
<shadeofgrey> whats the best equivellant to Trillian for linux?
<GammaRay> gaim
<FR500> well wouldnt that take looong?
<FR500> i guess downloading the whole cd is faster
<shadeofgrey> gaim can do msn, aim, and icq?
<GammaRay> yes
<shadeofgrey> okay
<GammaRay> it's a poor name (-;
<cocol> i dont use a printer can i remove all cups-stuff?
<FR500> skype uses a different network right?
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: Kopete :P
<apokryphos> FR500: Not that long. Depends on your Internet speed, really.
<FR500> dsl 128
<apokryphos> FR500: What's the download limit on that?
<FR500> like 20kb/s
<FR500> 20kbps
<apokryphos> Will take some time, but easily do-able. Might take you a night or so, I'd guess.
<FR500> i ask because i was adding support for software suspend on my kernel, but it killed my wifi
<FR500> so i was thinking about upgrading to hoary
<apokryphos> definitely a good idea
<apokryphos> and pretty easy, too.
<FR500> easier than custom kernel i hope
<Flint> hi
<FR500> u said apt-get dist-upgrade
<FR500> and thats it?
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, yup, that's it
<apokryphos> Oh wait
<apokryphos> you have to change your sources.list first
<FR500> i guess it will add an entry on grub in case something breaks
<FR500> oh
<FR500> ok
<apokryphos> I'll get you the link for the file.
<Flint> hi is ubuntu as user friendly as mandrake because i own mandrake 10.1 and people on GIMPnet told me tat mandrake is rubbish and that Ubuntu is much better also i am 14 and newbi or about 1-2weeks on mandrake would yourecomend this distro for me?
<apokryphos> Actually, I'd recommend using mine -- have some extra repos: www.youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list
<Phusion> mmmyes
<FR500> flint: yes
<FR500> thanks apokryphos
<apokryphos> Flint: I find Ubuntu better than Mandrake, yes. Faster for me. Quite user friendly; has a great starting up guide etc
<Flint> apokryphos: when you say Quite user friendly what do you mean there is more reading that mandrake
<Aegir> Flint, Ubuntu definatly should work well for you
<Aegir> Im 16 and a 'Nux intermediate, works great for me
<apokryphos> Flint: I've only tried Mandrake 10.0, and yup -- it was user friendly. Ubuntu doesn't have a Graphical Installation, but past that, it seemed pretty accessible to me.
<Flint> Graphical Installation! so how do you install it?
<Aegir> And Ubuntu's text based install is very easy
<Flint> is there gnome?
<apokryphos> Flint: Text-based, like Debians. Though, easy yup.
<apokryphos> Flint: Gnome is the default, yes.
<Flint> does gdesklets work on it?
<FR500> Flint: u could try the livecd
<Aegir> Heehee, I have my five CD's in the mail on Chipit
<Flint> nah ill get the free cd shiping if i do use it
<Aegir> *Shipit
<Aegir> Yeah, pretty generous offer from Canonical
<Aegir> Free CD's and all
<Flint> i mgiht gt 10 from www.ubuntulinux.org
<elTigre> what do I need to play avis?
<apokryphos> elTigre: mplayer/xine/totem/etc.
<cocol> totem-xine
<elTigre> well totem doesn't play my avis
<apokryphos> elTigre: Probably doesn't have the codecs. Get mplayer.
<cocol> what is wax?
<apokryphos> you will, most probably, have to get extra codecs. See the "restricted formats" article on the site.
<Aegir> Righto, was wondering about Totem and differnt codecs
<Flint> well thanks but i think i will get used to linux mandrkae for a while
<Aegir> Man I love Gnome-Bittorent, I didnt even have to set up port-forwarding and it worked perfectly
<Aegir> Yeah, that maybe a good first step
<Aegir> I started on Mandrake
<apokryphos> Flint: Not a bad distro; go for it.
<Aegir> Ditched it after It spat out any program I tried to compile
* Aegir nod
<Aegir> *nods
<apokryphos> heh
<elTigre> I can't find mplayer in synaptic
<apokryphos> Aegir: You probably needed the build essentials ;-)
<elTigre> and yes I have universe enabled
<shadeofgrey> whats the best way to encorporate file encryption into linux?
<Aegir> apokryphos, I was using the community version, every time I did anything 'heavy' with Urpmi the whole distro crashed to hell
<travail101> I have a question, that may incur a second question based on the answer to the first
<apokryphos> Aegir: I'm sure that's not the norm. ;)
<travail101> does the latest ubuntu LiveCD have the linux-wlan-ng drivers and tools?
<Aegir> apokryphos, I couldnt care, I have Ubuntu now and it works like a charm
<Aegir> :D
<Aegir> First distro thats allowed me to ditch windows altogether
<apokryphos> Yup; Ubuntu is great.
<travail101> but does it have linux-wlan-ng? on the LiveCD...
<shadeofgrey> i definately need help with file encryption
<Aegir> Heehee, Cedega is 96& downloaded
<FR500> travail i dont know that, buut my wifi works fine
<GammaRay> shadeofgrey: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/4/2004/04/1/166207
<travail101> there aren't any ubuntu devs in here are there?
<travail101> I asked in the forumns too...
<travail101> I have a Prism2_USB based wifi solution (namely D-Link DWL-122) which is currently only supported by the drivers from the linux-wlan-ng project... gnoppix has it... but knoppix isn't cool in the way that ubuntu is cool
<travail101> vale es igual
<travail101> entonces puedo probar Gentoo RR4 LiveCD...
<travail101> gracias por tu ayuda
<shadeofgrey> whats the command for installing the flashplayer for firefox?
<shadeofgrey> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla doesnt work
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, what error do you get, and do you run Warty or Hoary?
<shadeofgrey> hoary
<bigern75> hello ya'll
<bigern75> i got a question for ya    please :)
<Aegir> Go ahead
<shadeofgrey> how do i unpack a tar.gz file?  gzip first right?
<spades> gunzip
<Aegir> File roller should do it,
<bur[n] er> shadeofgrey: tar xvfz blah.tar.gz
<spades> tar xzf file
<bzbb> shadeofgrey, tar -xzf
<bur[n] er> or use file-roller
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, tar xzvf
<bigern75> kewl     thanx
<_4strO> lol everything is possible on ubuntu :)
<bigern75> booting kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386   it will not mount mt raid partitionsd
<bigern75> *my raid partition
<jkl> w00t, mplayer with dvd sucess!
<shadeofgrey> crap
<bigern75> error 17: cannot mount seleted partition
<shadeofgrey> okay i need to know what the command is to delete something
<jkl> rm
<bigern75> root (hd1,0)
<jkl> rm blah(then hit tab) to delete blahblahblah.txt
<bigern75> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, you just answer my question of what error apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla gives you, instead installing and screwing up everything manually
<JDahl> you could just...
<shadeofgrey> JDahl - it says the archive doesnt exist
<jkl> later, room. thanks for the chatter.
<bigern75> kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hde1 ro quiet splash
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, did you enable universe?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, try apt-cache search flash. It could be named differently under Hoary
<bigern75> booting kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386
<bigern75> root (hd1,0)
<bigern75> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd
<bigern75>  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hde1 ro quiet splash
<bigern75> error 17: cannot mount seleted partition
<bigern75> sorry for the flood,   but thats the error i get,   anyone know how to fix this
<shadeofgrey> okay it got the archive but when i open firefox it doesnt work
<bigern75> please,   it willnot find my other hd's
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, try entering the url, about:plugins... is flash listed?
<shadeofgrey> it says application/x-shockwave-flash flash plugin  swf enabled
<jono> when I localhost:631 CUPS asks me for a login and root dosen't work???
<shadeofgrey> how do i remove a directory
<cocol> shadeofgrey, sudo apt-get install flasplayer-mozilla
<cocol> flashplayer
<shadeofgrey> couldnt find package
<shadeofgrey> just tell me how to remove a directory?
<JDahl> jono, Ubuntu disabled browser configuration for CUPS... you have to use the configuration tool from the menus
<jono> for my printer I'm supposed to change it to /dev/null but don't know how
<cocol> sudo rm -rf /home/yourname/packagename
<bigern75> hmmmmm      i wonder if theres another mbr on there from windows
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, rm -r <dir>... there's also a handy command called "man" we linux like
* bigern75 thinks he's just talkin to himself
<bur[n] er> jono == jono from lugradio?
<jono> bigern I'm a windows victim
<jono> no bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> aw, just checkin ;)
<jono> I'm a pure kentucky hillbilly :)
<elTigre> should I install java support from firefox, or can I install it via apt-get?
<jono> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X125     The second paragraph from the bottom is where I'm stuck :(
<JDahl> elTigre, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<JDahl> elTigre, but in summary - you can just apt-get it if you update sources.list
<jono> I don't have /dev/null in my drop down menu for the printer
<jono> in Devicecs
<jono> Devices
<spades> it says to use custom
<spades> and input /dev/null
<jono> i don't see one
<zenwhen> o
<zenwhen> hello fellows
<bigern75> is there a way for ubuntu to ignore other filesystems on other hd's
<pestilence> bigern75: edit /etc/fstab
<bigern75> but  during boot
<pestilence> bigern75: be more specific
<bigern75> pestilence, booting kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386
<bigern75> root (hd1,0)
<bigern75> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd
<bigern75>  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hde1 ro quiet splash
<bigern75> error 17: cannot mount seleted partition
<shadeofgrey> okay guys....  now all i need to know is this:  im a writer and have a huge directory full of all the research outlines and chapter document files for eight different novels and would like to encrypt the contents of the directory with the blowfish cipher at 2048 bits.  how would i go about something like that?
<pestilence> bigern75: perhaps that is a problem with your installation of grub
<pestilence> does it still boot o.k.?
<bigern75> yea   i gotta edit it and take out the root (hd1,0) line and it boots fine
<pestilence> bigern75: you have to edit what?
<bigern75> well,  i hit enter, then 'd' to delete the line then hit 'b' to boot
<bigern75> when i hit enter ....
<bigern75> it goes to gnu grub v.95
<pestilence> bigern75: definitely sounds like a problem with grub
<bigern75> then i delete the line root (hd1,0)   and it boots just fine
<pestilence> bigern75: look for menu.lst for grub
<bigern75> hmmmm
<pestilence> probably in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bigern75> ok   let me log on
<jono> do i have to somehow mount a /dev/null before it will show up in my printer Devices list?
<bigern75> ok   i found it pestilence
<carlK2> warty - drum drum drum..... anyone know what I am talking about?
<bigern75> pestilence,   what should i be lookin for
<pestilence> bigern75: well, if you think root (hd1,0) is the problem
<pestilence> then look for that :)
<pestilence> you should probably comment out the section that contains it
<pestilence> beginning with "title"
<pestilence> and ending with "boot"
<pestilence> actually
<pestilence> it will contain almost exactly the error you are getting
<pestilence> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hde1 ro quiet
<pestilence>                   splash
<bigern75> ok  kewl   i found the lines
<pestilence> just comment them out, don't delete them ;)
<bigern75> ##   right
<FR500> i downloaded beep media player and the wma plugin, it installs succefully but it doesnt appear in the preferences nor does work
<bigern75> it wont let write to it
<carlK2> ok, so perhaps a bit of deatail... I installed warty on a toshiba 2600 and somewhere on boot, drums start playing....
<pestilence> bigern75: you have to use sudo to edit it
* bigern75 scratches his
<bigern75> head
<carlK2> oh wow .. my gf just fixed it...  how cools is that...
<pestilence> bigern75: how are you editing it currently
<target-X> Is there a good how to about connecting to a bluetooth headphone (normally used to connect to a mobile phone)?
<pestilence> what program
<bigern75> i cant
<larsson_> I cant change my resolution. The highest one aviable is 800x600, but i want 1024x768 . I am using xorg and the modes are set to 1024x768 but still, it uses 800x600. Any ideas?
<pestilence> do you know how to use vim?
<pestilence> or pico?
<carlK2> well, fixed... now there is no sound (or so I am told)
<borgista> larsson...hit alt & +
<borgista> until you get to the resolution you want.
<borgista> ctrl & alt & + *
<larsson_> It just pendles between 640x480 and 800x600
<borgista> hmmm...
<bigern75> pestilence,   i aint used them b4
<larsson_> Any ideas? Cant change it in gnome either. It just says thoose two resolutions.
<shadeofgrey> whats the best file encryptor for ubuntu?
<pestilence> bigern75: basically, you need superuser priveledges to edit that file.  i'm not sure how exactly this is handled through graphical editors.  i can tell you that if you go to a command prompt and type "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" you will get an editor which can edit that file :)
<borgista> larsson...i'd say try the forums @ www.ubuntuforums.org
<bigern75> ok kewl
<larsson_> I will do that. Thanks.
<pestilence> bigern75: perhaps "sudo gedit ..." would be easier.  i don't know
<bigern75> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   worked great!!    i just need to put ## infront of those lines correct
<pestilence> yup
* bigern75 grins from ear to ear and knocks on wood that this will work
<pestilence> be careful...you need to leave at least one "title ...boot"
<pestilence> but if you are commenting out the one you *know* is causing the error, there shouldn't be any problem.
<bigern75> ok   gedit was better
<shadeofgrey> so nobody here encrypts any of their data?
<HrdwrBoB> you can use gpg/pgp
<pestilence> shadeofgrey: yes, use gpg
<pestilence> maybe the package name is gnupg
<bigern75> ok   im rebooting it   lets see what happens
<bigern75> the next line in that grub gave me an error   :P
<pestilence> argh
<pestilence> does it still boot using your previous methodology?
<bigern75> yep
<bigern75> its that root (hd1,0)  thats causing the problem
<pestilence> bigern75: i'm not sure
<pestilence> bigern75: paste the results of "df" in #flood
<bigern75> i think theres an mbr on there from windows,  that my be the filesystem ittalkin about
<bigern75> df?
<bigern75> oh
<bigern75> brb
<pestilence> bigern75: you are probably right.  i think it needs to say "root (hd4,0)".  try that
<pestilence> bigern75: wait.
<pestilence> bigern75: ok, i think that's right :)
<pestilence> judging purely from the fact that you appended root=/dev/hde1
<FR500> i installed beep from source (make install) how do i remove it?
<GammaRay> FR500: try make uninstall
<FR500> i get an error
<FR500> let me see what it says
<FR500> nm, worked now
<GammaRay> FR500: in the future use checkinstall to generate a deb to install
<subterrific> wooo
<subterrific> got skype packaged for amd64
<FR500> gammaray: how do i do that
<GammaRay> FR500: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<FR500> ok. is ur name  GammaRay after the band?
<GammaRay> yea
<FR500> cool
<bigern75> im back
<PsychoMonkey> does anyone have time for a quick question?
<FR500> just ask man
<sachs> daniels?
<PsychoMonkey> i'm kinda a newbie to ubuntu
<PsychoMonkey> installing it for the first on an actual system (no vm)
<sachs> i have a problem where it only has two resolutions in system prefs - 800x600 and 1024x768
<daniels> sachs: ?
<PsychoMonkey> i have a 2 ide hds and 1 sata hd and the install hangs when detecting the sata
<PsychoMonkey> someone mentioned something about the different kernels
<PsychoMonkey> is there a place to get the most up to date kernels?
<PsychoMonkey> or can i find out if my sata chipset is supported by ubuntu?
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> though one
<PsychoMonkey> sorry if its a stupid question :S
<MobyTurbo> PsychoMonkey, the most up to date kernel source is at kernel.org, but that isn't a good idea to run.
<pestilence> PsychoMonkey: did you look at the advanced boot options when the cd initially boots?
<PsychoMonkey> i know at mandrake's website they have a way to check for compatable hardware, but i'm really trying to get ubuntu to work
<PsychoMonkey> trying to look through that now
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> anyone know if Openoffice 2.0 is up on the mirrors yet
<mebaran151> I would like to see it
<mebaran151> it looks cool
<PsychoMonkey> just curious if anyone else had this problem or if there was someplace to look for specific info on compatable sata chipsets
<mebaran151> or does anyone know the mirror
<mebaran151> PsychoMonkey, my nvidia sata works fine
<bigern75> ok  pestilence,
<bigern75> got a prblem
<pestilence> bigern75: shoot
<PsychoMonkey> so it detected it ok? was it pre-existing or did you add it at a later time?
<bigern75> it doesnt have that boot anymore,  it has the other 2,  well when i delete the root(hd1,0) it goes thru, but doesnt boot up
<bigern75> it just goes to the command line
<bigern75> rooat@xxxxxxxxxx:~#
<pestilence> bigern75: ok, so edit the menu.lst file and uncomment out the lines you commented out
<bigern75> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lsti
<elTigre> I'd like to compile gtkmm application....
<elTigre> but after installing gtkmm-dev, there's still no compiler
<elTigre> only gcc-2.95
<pestilence> bigern75: did you see my suggestion about changing that line to "root (hd4,0)"
<elTigre> nothing like gcc
<daniels> elTigre: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bigern75> i tried   maybe i screwed something up
<bigern75> ill try again
<pestilence> oh, you tried the root (hd4,0) suggestion?
<bigern75> yea,   it said it didnt exsist
<pestilence> interesting
<pestilence> how many hard drives do you have?
<stuNNed> Amaranth: think it's  safe to move over to Hoary on a semi-production workstation?
<bigern75> 3
<pestilence> oh :)
<pestilence> then what is this business about /dev/hde1?
<bigern75> itried 3,0   nogo
<pestilence> oh...you have 2 cd-roms?
<Amaranth> stuNNed: At this point I think it might be ok, as long as you can risk having the machine down for an hour at any random time.
<pestilence> where is ubuntu installed
<bigern75> yea
<bigern75> primary hd
<mebaran151> anybody know a mirror from which I could get Openoffice 2.0
<mebaran151> AMD64 (please)
<pestilence> then root (hd1,0) should probably be root (hd0,0)
<pestilence> wow
<bigern75> hmmmmm  i didnt try 0,0   itried every other combo
<bigern75> reboot
<pestilence> so
<pestilence> the drive at hd0
<pestilence> is the master on your primary ide channel
<pestilence> assuming you have ide drives :)
<pestilence> and the second 0 indicates the first partition
<|QuaD|> mebaran151: a mirror?
<LinuxJones> OOo version 2 is available in Hoary ...cool
<bigern75> hehe    0,0  booted it
<pestilence> cool
<bigern75> lets see if it sees the other disks
<pestilence> i am puzzled as to why it says root=/dev/hde1
<bigern75> thats whats in the grub
<pestilence> right, but why is it in there :)
<pestilence> seems to me it should say "root=/dev/hda1"
<msg43> how do I edit gnome menus
<bigern75> maybe i screwed up during partitioning
<pestilence> bigern75: something happened.
<bigern75> :(  its still not picking up the other hd's
<pestilence> what do you mean
<pestilence> where are you expecting them to be picked up
<bigern75> yea
<bigern75> i put them on raid0 during partition stage of setup
* pestilence knows virtually nothing about setting up raid's
<pestilence> and on top of that, i gotta run...good luck
<bigern75> well,   i put the 2 extra dives as raid, then went up and put them on raid0
<ReveX> What's the command to untar a .bz2?
<MobyTurbo> ReveX, bzip2 -dc | tar xvf -
<MobyTurbo> oops, forgot the file name - that comes after the -dc
<GammaRay> ReveX: tar xvjf file
<ReveX> alright
<ReveX> thanks
<mebaran151> like a place to get AMD64 debs for Openoffice 2.0
<mebaran151> is Openoffice ready for AMD64 prime time yet
<|QuaD|> mebaran151: check the repo's
<|QuaD|> no mirror necessary
<mebaran151> checked
<mebaran151> the repos only have liek half of two
<stephen-> Hi.. quick question, I didn't install grub, can I boot with the install cd? I don't want grub installed btw.
<niptac> is anyone using Nvu on ubuntu?
<niptac> does this work nvu-0.81-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2  ?
<|QuaD|> niptac: yes, check the www.ubuntuguide.com
<niptac> ok thanks
<Koki> is it possible to boot Ubunto in VGA mode? If so, how?
<bzbb> ok
<bzbb> lets say I'm sshed into another machine on my network, how would use that machine's X?
<GammaRay> try stating an X app when you log in
<GammaRay> starting I mean
<bzbb> I get a cannot open display error
<GammaRay> make sure the server's ssh allows X forwarding
<Ainvar> well hopefully by this time next saturday I will be using ubuntu on my new laptop
<bob2> bzbb: ssh -X user@host
<bzbb> ok
<Koki> where can I find out a list of vga= resolution parameters?
<bob2> you need xutils or the equivalent installed on the remote machine
<bzbb> bob2, thats installed
<bzbb> rock!
<Ainvar> hope  ubuntu rulls well on a dell inspiron 8600
<bigern75> hey stephen-
<stuNNed> Ainvar: hoary or warty?
<stephen-> Hey bigern75 :P
<bigern75> funny meetin u here ;P
<bigern75> cant get no help?
<stephen-> bigern75: No :(
<ReveX> hm
<ReveX> Could anyone tell me what's wrong here:
<ReveX> pangox.c:1559: error: `display' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ReveX> pangox.c:1560: error: `layout' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ReveX> pangox.c:1575: error: `drawable' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ReveX> pangox.c:1575: error: `gc' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ReveX> pangox.c:1577: error: `x' undeclared (first use in this function)
<bigern75> greetings ya'll    can u help my friend out here
<ReveX> pangox.c:1578: error: `y' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ReveX> I'm missing something?
<bigern75> he has a quick question
* stephen- gets a boat for the.. flood
<stephen-> 8)
<bob2> ReveX: you'd need to talk to whoever wrote the thing you're trying to compile
<bob2> but make sure you have gnome-devel and build-essential installed
<ReveX> It's pango
<ReveX> hm
* bigern75 notes they use #flood for such things
<ReveX> How would I install those?
<Polako> hola tengo una preg
<bob2> recompiling pango seems like a bretty bad idea
<Polako> alguien habla espaolllll
<ReveX> Well I need to install it anyways
<bigern75> quick question ya'll   anyone spare a minute
<ReveX> lol
<bob2> Polako: obviously not
<Polako> o por lo menos escrive ne espaol??
<bob2> bigern75: just ask it
<bob2> Polako: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bigern75> ok  stephen-   whats your question!!!
<stephen-> [22:59]  <stephen-> Hi.. quick question, I didn't install grub, can I boot with the install cd? I don't want grub installed btw.
<Polako> jejej ok
<stuNNed> where can i find ubuntu milestone?
<bob2> stephen-: yes
<bob2> stuNNed: on the wiki
<stephen-> bob2: how so? :)
<bob2> ReveX: er?  the default install of ubuntu has pango already.
<bob2> ReveX: what are you trying to do?
<ReveX> compile gaim
<stephen-> bob2: I'm new at this ubuntu thing.. I've always used slackware. seems easier so far
<ReveX> but first
<ReveX> i need gtk+
<bob2> ReveX: you absolutely don't need to compile pango to compile gaim
<ReveX> and for that i need all these
<Polako> la cuestion es que deje instalando ubuntu y la anda que cuando llege me pidio que cree una cuenta de usuario con pass, y la cree
<bob2> ReveX: gaim is also installed by default
<bob2> Polako: come on dude
<ReveX> I know
<Polako> pero el prblem es que nunca me pidio la de root
<bob2>  Polako: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Polako> bob2
<Polako> ya estoy pero nececito respuesta
<stuNNed> so April 4th ok
<bob2> ReveX: so what are you doing?
<bob2> stuNNed: yes
<zinkelement> can anyone offer some help on installing gnophone?
<stuNNed> bob2: is it safe to upgrade to hoary on a semi-production workstation?
<stuNNed> at this point?
<bob2> stephen-: you'd pass it boot options, I guess, but I wouldn't want to do that regularily
<bob2> stephen-: why don't you want to instal lgrub?
<bob2> stuNNed: I'm not sure...seems ok for me, but a fair number of people are complaining of evolution/OO crashiness
<stephen-> bob2: That was a nightmare, I have this on an external usb drive. Grub ended up hiding my hda1 which was my main windows install.. took me hours to figure out.
<stuNNed> bob2: two apps i don't use often, thanks
<bob2> well, grub will always install on your first disk
<bob2> since otherwise it won't be of any use
<bzbb> that sucked
<stephen-> bob2: Yeah, never used grub before.. always lilo
<elTigre> hmm somehow the distutils extension module (python) isn't installed...
<bob2> elTigre: it's in python-dev in warty, iirc
<elTigre> it should be part of the python distro since 2.0 I think
<bob2> (bug).
<stephen-> bob2: But anyways, what boot options do I give it?
<elTigre> oh thank
<elTigre> s
<bob2> stephen-: you can install lilo if you prefer it
<stephen-> bob2: I'd rather not right now.
<Polako> password of root in ubuntu
<Polako> please
<bzbb> I'm working on my new computer, sshed in, and all of a sudden, I get I shutdown mesg
<bob2> Polako: there isn't one
<stephen-> bob2: I wanna get this booted up and make sure it works.
<bzbb> stupid brother
<bob2> Polako: please read the FAQ
<zinkelement> help with gnophone anyone?
<Polako> ok
<bob2> stephen-: actually, I don't think it'll work, since you need an initrd
<bob2> and you need something like grub to load it for the kernel
<stephen-> bob2: hum, grub floppy disk?
<bob2> that might work, but I don't know anything about getting that working, sorry
<stephen-> Thats ok
<stephen-> I'm going to go back poking arround with it I guess.. thanks again bob2
<stuNNed> bob2: thnx m8
<devo> Got some problems getting Gnome up.  Hope someone can help.  Getting a warning that sez: unable to read ICE authority file: /home/user/.ICEauthority
<bob2> no problem.
<devo> I'm running in IceWM presently.
<bob2> devo: login on a console (alt-f1).  run 'sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority'.  switch back to gdm (alt-f7). login.
<bob2> it's not related to icewm, ICE is an X IPC thing.
<bob2> you ran k3b lately?
<devo> I know.  I'm just running IceWM so I have some functionality.  Baseicallly I just need to nuke the file that's the problem and gdm will recreate it?
<bob2> X will, yes.
<devo> nope.  no k3b lately.
<bzbb> ok, how do I bring up a window that is a display on the  remote machine?
<bob2> or something else that you ran as root
<bob2> bzbb: you can't
<bob2> bzbb: or you can use VNC
<mebaran151> anyone know the status of Openoffice 2.0 AMD64
<bob2> not ready yet
<bob2> still doesn't build according to LWN last week
<bzbb> bob2, too bad
<bzbb> makes configuring gnome remotely a bit of a pin
<bzbb> pain
<bob2> well, not really
<bob2> you can run a full gnome session over ssh
<devo> bob2: do I do these instructions from IceWM or do I go back to the logon screen?
<bob2> or just the programs you want
<bob2> devo: if you can login via icewm run it from an xterm or whatever
<bob2> it doesn't matter where you run them
<bzbb> bob2, it doesn't have to be over ssh
<bob2> sure
<devo> okay.  we'll give it a try.  <fingers crossed>  <g>
<bzbb> is it possible to hit say, ctrl-alt f8 and get a remote machine?
<bob2> you could if you wanted to
<SiRrUs> anyone know much about setting up a palm pilot to work with ubuntu
<bzbb> bob2, how hard?
<bob2> start a remote X session in that VT
<bob2> not very, but mostly pointless
<mebaran151> How come on the repos we have Openoffice2 common and i18n
<mebaran151> but we dont have Openoffice 2 -bin yet
<mebaran151> it would be nice for me to have a full 64 bit userland
<bob2> yes, but OO hasn't been ported to amd64 yet
<bob2> so no one can have that with OO, unfortunately
<bzbb> bob2, how would I go about doing that?
<Koki> hi everyone.
<Koki> I need some help to get Ubuntu working on a HP Pavilion laptop.
<ions> why are there different directions for PIV vs non PIV PCs for the multimedia player plugin for Firefox?
<GIMP666> is there a better apt-get program other than totem? for movies
<ions> xine
<bob2> GIMP666: gxine is nice.
<ions> mplayer is also decent
<GIMP666> I have had trouble getting mplayer before
<GIMP666> bob2, ill try gxine
<GIMP666> another question, whats better. Gnutella(I use) or qtella
<ions> nicotine
<bzbb> nutella is best
<|QuaD|> GIMP666: whats wrong with totem
<bzbb> because you can spread it on bread
<ions> doesn't answer your question but it's another option
<ions> totem is slow
<GIMP666> |QuaD|, nothing wrong, just trying out other programs
<ions> xine loads in half the time
<|QuaD|> GIMP666: oh
<GIMP666> i wanted peoples opinion
<GIMP666> I'm a test drive
<mebaran151> bob2, is openoffice 2 going to be full 64 bit
<mebaran151> I thought it was
<bob2> mebaran151: "full 64 bit" is not the problem
<mebaran151> ions totem with FFMPEG added on is pretty good
<mebaran151> bob2, what is then?
<bob2> it contains a layer called UNO which has to be ported to each architecture
<mebaran151> oh
<bob2> it has not been ported to amd64 yet, aiui
<ions> I haven't tried that
<GIMP666> is there an easy way to install quicktime4linux?
<mebaran151> is that going to be ported soon?
<bob2> they're trying, and I think the plan is for it to work in OO2, but it's not there yet
<GIMP666> if there is could someone PM the steps
<mebaran151> coll thanks bob2
<mebaran151> saves me some searching
<mebaran151> if it doesnt exist yet
<mebaran151> kind of like searching for Eldorado with only pretty pictures to spare
<mebaran151> do you know if the 32 bit Openoffice.org emul libraries
<mebaran151> will be sufficient to run the new 64 bit OO
<GIMP666> how do i get a movie file ext to run in gxine instead of totem now?
<devo> bob2: thanks my friend!  I'm back in busy ness!
<mebaran151> I mean
<mebaran151> the new OO2
<nomasteryoda> uptime
<mebaran151> not 64 bit OO, just a silly wishful slip
<nomasteryoda> er, oops
<GIMP666> nvm i figured out
<niptac> what kernel vrsion does ubuntu come with?
<bob2> 2.6.8.1 in warty, 2.6.10 in hoary.
<niptac> thanks
<GIMP666> anyone a Undergrads (TV show) fan. I want Gimpy's boba fett background, where could I get it?
<stuNNed> bob2: what is the extend of the DSDT initrd patch in hoary?
<bob2> I'm not sure, fabbione or mjg59 would know about that.
<stuNNed> k thnx
<bob2> I just know my laptop doesn't need patches ;)
<stuNNed> what type laptop?
<stuNNed> bob2: what laptop do you recommend?
<GIMP666> bob2, tahanks I like gxine alot
<stuNNed> bob2: ibm thinkpad?
<GIMP666> bob2, it loads the movies faster
<bob2> stuNNed: yeah, x40
<stuNNed> bob2: thnx
<stuNNed> bob2: what about a home workstation?
<bob2> stuNNed: heh, my most recent desktop is from 1999
<stuNNed> bob2: k thnx heh
<stuNNed> hmmm
<stuNNed> ever heard of monarchcomputer.com?
<stuNNed> they sell linux compat computers in us
<bob2> ah
<bob2> for a desktop I'd probably build it myself
<bob2> I have been thinking of getting one of tthose amd64 shuttles
<stuNNed> ok...
<stuNNed> amd64 then you think?  for normal everyday use and no doom3 ? ;)
<bzbb> how do I fix a ruined .Xauthority file?
<bob2> hm, I'm not much of a gamer
<stuNNed> me neither really
<bob2> bzbb: log out, kill it, log back in again
<stuNNed> what's the shuttle?
<LinuxJones> bzbb, delete it and re-login again
<bob2> stuNNed: little pc's
<bob2> one pci slot, two drive bays, pretty quiet if you get a decent fan
<stuNNed> ok
<danielbell> Hey can someone try and help me with my laptop's sound (I have a feeling it's simply not going to work but i don't want to give up just yet), it's the built in soundcard on an Acer Travelmate 2000, (lspci says "0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller", I've tried a few tutorials using ALSA to configure it but no luck, i'm not sure if I just did it wrong ot if it doesn't work (AL
<danielbell> SA compatability list says it works using atiixp module), anyone got some time to help?
<danielbell> i got everything else on this laptop working except the sound :(
<dad> bye
<niptac> the unofficial ubuntu guide says to install nvu-0.80-pc-linux2.4.23-gnu.tar.bz2 - Tarball built on Linspire (Debian k2.4) gcc/g++ 2.95.4 I noticed a latest one is available which is nvu-0.81-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2 - Tarball built on Linspire 5.0 beta (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5
<niptac> will the latest one be better
<niptac> just not sure if it was built on debian 2.6.10
<niptac> and I have warty
<xF> I'm running 0.81 on warty and it works fine
<niptac> cool
<xF> if anything its more stable than previous versions
<niptac> xF is it a stand alone or is nvu part of mozilla?
<xF> nvu is the standalone version of mozilla composer
<membreya> anyone here know how to configure temp sensors on a motherboard with ubuntu?
<danielbell> i can monitor mine via proc, with acpi
<danielbell> but you can install lm_sensors
<danielbell> dunno the apt package for it
<membreya> ...may sound stupid but ive only been in linux for 2 weeks...what exactly do you do in proc?
<Agrajag> membreya: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<danielbell> dan@shit:~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRS/temperature
<danielbell> temperature:             44 C
<danielbell> but yours could be different
<danielbell> this is a laptop with ACPI
<membreya> just found it lol :)
<membreya> thanks
<membreya> there's no way to get rpm's of fans? :(
<danielbell> have a look in /proc/acpi
<danielbell> there's some fan entries there but mine doesnt support it
<membreya> my fan only has state :(
<danielbell> but im thinking lm_sensors would be what you're after
<danielbell> it actually uses the sensor chips on your motherboard to give you info, so if you have a fan sensor you can do it
<danielbell> and there's plenty of eyecandy tools for displaying the results
<membreya> it's just for torsmo...so doesnt need to be too fancy :)
<danielbell> whats torsmo?
<membreya> http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<danielbell> thats cool
<red-nix> could someone please post the link for the hoary schedule as in chart of expected development goals
<danielbell> so do you configure that to run commands?
<membreya> just run it on your desktop ...it has a configure file where you setup everything :)
<danielbell> cool. maybe lm_sensors would be your bet
<danielbell> id ont know the website, but google will tell ya
<danielbell> i've never had it installed before though, never had an interest in monitoring temperatures on my linux desktop
<danielbell> only really care about that stuff when im gaming
<danielbell> :)
<membreya> you can game in linux? :\
<membreya> :P
<danielbell> no im talking about when i boot in windows
<danielbell> i have asus utility that tells me that stuff
<membreya> i use my epox stuff...but since i dont game anymore i dont go into windows :)
<danielbell> yer i still use windows for games and alot of multimedia stuff
<danielbell> linux doesnt have an app that beats dreamweaver imo
<OrangeSlice> yea, but dreamweaver is supported in wine
<OrangeSlice> what's your point.
<danielbell> i dont think mx 2004 is
<red-nix> noone know that link by chance ? that shows when gold will come out and so forth
<danielbell> thats the one i have
<OrangeSlice> besides, it's dreamweaver, adobe golive, and other "what you see is what you get" editors that output broken code that doesn't conform to web standards.
<OrangeSlice> I'll stick with Bluefish :p
<danielbell> you can set dreamweaver to conform to standards
<ions> if you need Dreamweaver to make a site you have no business making sites.... <- opinion of pro Web dev but hey...
<danielbell> i dont need dreamweaver, i just want to use it
<membreya> lol ions :P
<stuNNed> well... if you need FrontPage to make a site you have no business making sites....<- opinion of a user
<ions> you spend most of your time cleaning cruft code
<danielbell> i dont do anything even that complicated i just like the software
<ions> I hate when I get somebody's DW project put in front of me
<ions> it always costs them "extra"
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<ions> DW is for making sites about your car and the drunk adventure you had camping
<danielbell> what do they use at a pro level?
<ions> for Web dev?  I use Bluefish
<OrangeSlice> Bluefish is excellent
<membreya> ...if i was in windows I would say notepad :P
<ions> last time I paid attention to the Windows world many used Homesite but that was changed a while ago
<danielbell> maybe i'll have a look at bluefish
<danielbell> i think ihave once before though
<danielbell> cant remember
<ions> bluefish is pretty nice but it's not wysiwyg
<OrangeSlice> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl
<ions> if that's what you want
<stuNNed> what is wysiwyg?
<danielbell> ah ok, i only really use wysiwyg for doing tables, cos tables give me the shits ;\
<OrangeSlice> Bluefish is an example of free/oss that rivals commercial software.
<ions> what you see is what you get
<bloggs> What You See Is What You Get
<ions> ewww! no tables!
<ions> read up on CSS and tableless design :)
<membreya> frames? :P
<ions> gah!
<danielbell> lol
* ions has a coronary
<danielbell> ions: i will
<ions> good place to start is a list apart
<ions> awesome site
<danielbell> url?
<membreya> hmmm wonder if i can use frontpage in wine *taunts ion*
<ions> http://www.alistapart.com/ + htmldog.com == sitely goodness
<membreya> frontpage makes l33t pages!
<ions> heh
<ions> I did a site for a guy taking his Frontpage site to CSS
<stuNNed> ncie
<stuNNed> nice
<stuNNed> even
<membreya> .....fun :P
<ions> site went down in size over 60% and looks 10x better
<ions> all done in Bluefish btw
<Aegir> lol
<ions> dieselgeek.com
<ions> not a table to be found
<danielbell> i just always found writing html stuff tedious
<danielbell> i only do webpages cos i like using php, the frontends are the annoying part
<danielbell> to me that is
<ions> ahhh
<ions> hire me ;)
<danielbell> some people enjoy designing pages
<danielbell> ah i dont do it for work, just for fun
<danielbell> until i finish study :)
<stuNNed> ions: nice site, fast
<membreya> there has to be a kazaa network program for ubuntu >:(
<ions> ahh, html is tedious but worth the effort
<rev> ahoy all!
<ions> like stuNNed just noted, well written html code helps a page render quickly
<rev> quite true
<membreya> hey there rev
<rev> hey membreya
<ions> TY stuNNed
<pussfeller> membreya: mldonkey unless they changed the protocol and cut them out
<rev> anyone know if there are any scripts sitting around for doing a save/restore of settings to a usb key drive (or maybe a floppy, or network- i could adapt it) for ubuntu live?
<pussfeller> or run it in wine
<ions> giFT gets on fasttrack still doesn't it?
<pussfeller> thats diff
<pussfeller> well, maybe not
<ions> nicotine is better imo though
<pussfeller> kazza the ghetto anyway membreya
<rev> i had the HDD in this laptop die, but i really don't think i need to replace it- all i really do is connect to my work machine via rdesktop, and browse the web in firefox. but it would be nice if my prefs got saved
<rev> kazaa blows, ugh
<photoguy41> doesnt ubuntu come installed with X?
<rev> soulseek is the best- nicotine for the client
<ions> photoguy41: yes
<rev> photoguy41: yeah
<ions> Xfree
<rev> soulseek is goodfor albums
<ions> NICOTINE!! :)
<rev> kazaa seems to have  alot of singles, pop ones
<niptac> danielbell check this out  http://www.nvu.com/faq.html#whatis
<ions> it's soulseek but better
<membreya> rev: I use it for music videos :)
<rev> ions: i know, it uses the same network
<rev> membreya: kazaa or the soulseek net?
<ions> NVU is OK but it will break CSS
<rev> videos i can see kazaa having
<bloggs> url for nicotine?
<rev> but i bet for the kind of stuff i listen to they don't have em
<OrangeSlice> www.google.com
<membreya> 971 music vids (39.5gb)
<OrangeSlice> :p
<photoguy41> then why when i try to compile fluxbox does it say Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers
<rev> membreya: ;)
<membreya> rev: of course they have britney spears!
<Agrajag> photoguy41: because you don't have the X static libraries and headers installed
<rev> photoguy41: it must not have the xfree-dev package
<bloggs> :) Thanks OrangeSlice :)
<pussfeller> what, you join rooms based upon certian types of music
<rev> you can't compile apps unless you have the -dev package, with headers, etc
<ions> http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/ bloggs
<OrangeSlice> you're confusing soulseek with direct connect
<OrangeSlice> soulseek has a central network
<photoguy41> is it on the apt-get repositories
<ions> nicotine is
<pussfeller> dc++ was pretty cool a few years ago
<daniels> why are you trying to compile fluxbox?
<Agrajag> photoguy41: yes, and most likely so is fluxbox
<daniels> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<membreya> dc++ is only good at LANs :P
<pussfeller> yes flux is in there, im on it now
<pussfeller> i got alot of anime off there
<photoguy41> cool
<pussfeller> but i think the linux client is banned by alot of hubs now
<OrangeSlice> but dc++ has been ported to linux
<photoguy41> so if i just got it, and it installed. do i still need to get the dev pkg
<OrangeSlice> where the hell have you been?  >;o
<membreya> soulseek ....it kind of reminds me of friendster..."make new friends the easy way!!!"
<ions> soulseek/nicotine reminds me of the early Napster days
<ions> just don't tell Lars
<membreya> shhhh ions ...Napster is one of "them" now
<bloggs> ANy WinMX equivalent for ubuntu?
<photoguy41> i like napster now
<photoguy41> i pay for NTG
<compmanio36> Ares.....Ares is the answer
<ions> heh yeah but the EARLY EARLY days were good
<rev> yeah, OG napster- 99-00 was the bomb
<ions> google allinurl: foo format rocks pretty good too
<pussfeller> the guy who wrote dc++ for linux allowed you to spoof your shares
<rev> back in my dorm frosh year
<rev> man, best shit ever
<pussfeller> or whatever it was called on lin
<danielbell> ion what about mozilla composer what is that like?
<membreya> no support for kazaa in any of the proggies listed..dont make me go back to windows for my music vids :P
<ions> bloated
<rev> danielbell: about like what netscape composer was
<pussfeller> lars is too busy helping paul mccartney track down beatalicca so they can serve them papers
<rev> nvu is based on it IIRC
<ions> bluefish is the way to go
<rev> yeah, but that's not visual
<rev> i mean, i'd prefer just writing it in emacs
<rev> but for people who want visual, a non-visual editor isn't the answer
<OrangeSlice> visual is evil
<ions> indeed
<OrangeSlice> conform to W3C standards!
<pussfeller> what do you need besides syntax highlighting
<ions> very evil!
<OrangeSlice> or I'll come to your house
<OrangeSlice> with my big knife >;0
<ions> OrangeSlice and I will hunt you down!
<ions> assimilate you to W3C!!
<membreya> as long as ms live w3c will not be all it can :P
<OrangeSlice> microsoft is dying
<membreya> nooooooooooo
<ions> anyone know if the mplayerplug-in is in the Hoary repositories?
<pussfeller> heh ms is alive and well
<FR500> yes it is
<danielbell> i even once considered using those free & open templates people make availiable for when i wanna make a php site but then i can never really find something i want (alot of cool designs though), this css stuff looks cool though
* rev goes about writing a prefs saving script for ubuntu live
<danielbell> maybe i could bring myself to write it
<OrangeSlice> People are finally getting fed up and switching
<OrangeSlice> it's beautiful
<OrangeSlice> the giant will fall!
<membreya> actually OrangeSlice I have to admit, in the 2 weeks I've been running ubuntu I've rarely gone into windows....everything is working (tv out, dvd, tv in) ...all happy just need to learn how to transcode dixv to mpeg
<stuNNed> ions: what's your opinion of xhtml?
<rev> ubuntu is very nice, imho
<OrangeSlice> mencoder?
* ions has converted many from Win to Linux (Ubuntu in particular)
<pussfeller> seems that a few big corps are making the switch for their desktops, and thats going to drive adoption
<rev> even my mac loving girlfriend is switching their old PCs over to ubuntu
<rev> though eventually theyl'l all be replaced by macs
<ions> it's ok
<OrangeSlice> transcoding will only lose quality though
<stuNNed> ok thnx
<danielbell> yea i like ubuntu aswell, my teacher gave me a cd
<rev> but it's the first linux distro she hasn't abhorred from the start
<OrangeSlice> like converting an ogg to a mp3... it doesn't work
<danielbell> the proper little cardboard thingy with 2 cds inside
<pussfeller> but you wont like it when all those windows users start using linux ;)
<danielbell> he had them sitting on his desk heh
<rev> OrangeSlice: sure that works, but you can loose quality
<rev> but i convert mp3s to oggs often
<membreya> OrangeSlice: it works in windows using nero (i burn my episodes of lost to DVD)
<rev> for my PDA
<OrangeSlice> what did I just say
<ions> depends what you're doing - always try and pick the right tool for the job.  Too many people in IT use sledghammers to put in drywall nails...
<danielbell> only thing that peeves me off is my laptop sound isnt working
<rev> i rip at 256 kbit VBR on my desktop and transcode for ogg, to get nice lil 30 MB albums
<danielbell> everything else does except that
<OrangeSlice> I rip in lossless and transcode to Musepack
<rev> mmhmm
<OrangeSlice> I get nice 70mb albums with crystal clear sound
<pussfeller> why use musepack if they are already lossless
<rev> nice
<rev> but i don't tihnk there is a musepack player for pocketpc
<rev> maybe
<ions> 128oggs work well with my craptastic headphones
<membreya> how MUCH quality loss would there be between divx to mpeg?
<membreya> or is there a way to directly write the divx to DVD
<OrangeSlice> too much
<OrangeSlice> mpeg sucks
<g> can anybody please tell me where does the local file reside
<membreya> g: what "local" file?
<ions> which local file?
<OrangeSlice> lol
<ions> in here> /
<membreya> ...a smart a$$ would simply reply on your harddrive
<g> i am a new ubuntu user
<ions> what are you looking for g?
<g> and when i try to get the upgrade
<g> that message comes out
<ions> which message?  about the local file?
<g> yes
<pussfeller> what exactly are you trying to do g
<ions> can you paste the message here?
<g> ok i will
<ions> only if it's short - don't flood the channel
<g>  ?????????????????????? Configuring acl-pro-installer ??????????????????????
<g>   ? You need to specify the directory where your local copy resides. This   ?
<g>   ? local copy can be either the raw archive files from your CDROM or an    ?
<g>   ? already unpacked AllegroCL installation.                                ?
<g>   ?                                                                         ?
<g>   ? To abort this installation, enter a blank line.                         ?
<g>   ?                                                                         ?
<ions> like that
<g>   ? Enter the directory containing your AllegroCL copy.
<g> excuse me
<OrangeSlice> ack
<ions> ok, did you download acl-pro-installer?
<rev> oooh lisp
<pussfeller> isnt allegro for allergies
<rev> tasty
<g> i think i did
<ions> open a terminal
<ions> and type 'ls -a'
<g> ok
<ions> do you see it listed?
<g> no i do not see it
<ions> hmm ok
<ions> type 'sudo updatedb'
<g> it say that it could not open database
<ions> when that finishes do 'locate acl-pro'
<ions> za?  hmmm
<ions> did you put in the correct password?
<g> yes i did
<ions> anyone here know 'find' syntax?
<ions> I always forget how to use it
<ions> where did you download the acl-pro thing from g?
<g> locate acl-pro worked
<ions> ok cool
<ions> where is it?
<ions> brb - need more beer
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.config
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.list
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.templates
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.postinst
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.prerm
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.postrm
<g> /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.md5sums
<ions> ok
<ions> well there's your answer - that's where the local file is
<ions> well...wait
<g> how can i delete the file
<ions>  rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/acl-pro-installer.*
<photoguy41> does someone know the name of the xfree-dev pkg so i can apt-get?
<ions> that'll get all of them
<crimsun> photoguy41: 'libx11-dev', but you'll probably need more
<photoguy41> like?
<OrangeSlice> you can use apt-cache to search repositories
<OrangeSlice> "apt-cache search <query>"
<crimsun> photoguy41: for what do you need them?
<g> ok thank you very much
<ions> any of you guys have the apple movie trailers working?
<photoguy41> well i installed fluxbox by using apt-get install, but now when i open it there is an error, and it says i need those files
<crimsun> ions: work fine with w32codecs+{mplayer,vlc}
<photoguy41> well thats what it needed when i tried to compile from source
<photoguy41> and then i found it on apt-get repositories
<crimsun> photoguy41: eh? fluxbox installs just fine from the apt repo(s)
<photoguy41> so i dont need to get the others then?
<crimsun> photoguy41: no, unless you plan to compile fluxbox, which is not necessary unless you _must_ have the absolute latest version.
<photoguy41> no. i just want to use it
<photoguy41> but maybe its because it works best in KDE?
<crimsun> photoguy41: fluxbox is simply a window manager; it has nothing to do with KDE or GNOME.
<photoguy41> oh, well let me post the error
<LinuxJones> night all
<photoguy41> can i post it, or should i msg it to you
<crimsun> photoguy41: paste it onto http://pastebin.ca
<ions> heh
<ions> canadian pastebin
<photoguy41> http://pastebin.ca/6156
<Codyman> how can i permanently enable dma on my dvd-rom drive?
<crimsun> Codyman: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<crimsun> photoguy41: what desktop environment were you in?
<danielbell> checking for X... no
<danielbell> Sorry, X is very much needed
<danielbell> dan@shit:~/torsmo-0.18 $
<danielbell> typed from gnome-terminal in X :|
<photoguy41> gnome
<crimsun> photoguy41: gnome was already running metacity for its window manager, so another can't also run on that screen.
<crimsun> danielbell: warty or hoary?
<danielbell> warty i think
<Codyman> crimsun: so like /dev/hdc -d ??
<crimsun> danielbell: sudo aptitude install xlibs-dev
<photoguy41> how do i kill metacity?
<crimsun> Codyman: -d1 /dev/hdc, yes
<danielbell> ty
<crimsun> photoguy41: if you kill it from within gnome, gnome-session will restart it.
<photoguy41> how do i disable it so i can run flux
<snowblink> Hi, has anyone built mod_jk for Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> photoguy41: what are you attempting to accomplish - do you want to run only fluxbox, or do you want fluxbox to replace metacity as gnome's window manager?
<photoguy41> i think i want fluxbox
<crimsun> photoguy41: then you want to create an ~/.xsession with "exec /usr/bin/fluxbox" as its contents
<photoguy41> wow, im new to this, how do i do that
<danielbell> you can use fluxbox as a window manager and still have gnome running?
<speel> no
<danielbell> damn coz i like that shading feature
<Aegir> What? Window roll up? Coz thats in Gnome aswell
<speel> open a console and make sure your in your home dir then type gedit .xinitrc then add exec /usr/bin/fluxbox close it save it then hit ctrl alt f1 then login again then type killall gdm then type startx
<kreiger> Mm
<kreiger> anybody know what folder i have to add gnome window borders to?
<crimsun> danielbell: sure you can.
<crimsun> danielbell: just change the default wm key in gconf
<speel> then to get rid of flux you hit alt ctrl f1 or alt ctrl backspace i forgot then you rype rm .xinitrc then startx :)
<danielbell> nevermind i found the rollup feature in gnome
<danielbell> i couldnt find it im used to it being called shading
<danielbell> cool :)
<kreiger> how does one switch the default window manager?
<crimsun> kreiger: use the configuration editor
<kreiger> mm. how compatible is xfce with ubuntu warty?
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Dreamer3> anyone know how to copy something from wine and paste into X?
<crimsun> kreiger: xfwm4 works well as a window manager with gnome, but there's a less-than-trivial race condition with the session manager
<photoguy41> ok so i tried to gedit .xinitrc but it gives me a black dock
<photoguy41> blank
<photoguy41> doc
<photoguy41> is it supposed to have anything in it?
<crimsun> use ~/.xsession like I typed above ;-)
<crimsun> in it, put: exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
<kreiger> Sesson commander?
<salti> *oops* Hi all. I was just trying to install AllegroCL (I think)...from a previous chat and now I'm getting a weird error in terminal.
<kreiger> sorry, sesson manager?
<photoguy41> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<photoguy41> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<speel> photoguy what are you trying to do? run flux?
<crimsun> kreiger: between gnome-session->gnome-settings-daemon and xfce4-mcs-manager
<kreiger> mm. can you make that into newb terms?
<Dreamer3> anyone, how can i cut ans paste from a wine app to X?
<crimsun> kreiger: gnome-session starts a program that conflicts with one that xfwm4 depends on
<photoguy41> yes, im just trying to run flux insted of metacity
<speel> you have to kill gnome in order to run flux
<speel> open a console and make sure your in your home dir then type gedit .xinitrc then add exec /usr/bin/fluxbox close it save it then hit ctrl alt f1 then login again then type killall gdm then type startx
<crimsun> (you can run gnome perfectly fine with fluxbox as the wm)
<kreiger> Crimsun, so gnome-session will crash xfce if i do something specific? For example, in mandrake, i had enlightenment loaded, and when ever i would load file manager, nautilus would kill enlightenment
<snowblink> hmmm, okay I've found the Debian bug# which makes building mod_jk difficult on Warty. Apparently fixed in Apache 2.0.51-1...
<snowblink> Can I grab the Hoary package (assuming it's at least 2.0.51-1) with no ill effects?
<stuNNed> crimsun: ever use openbox?
<speel> and if you dont know what your doing in gnome dont use flux
<crimsun> stuNNed: for a long time, openbox2 - then openbox3 - were my preferred wms
<kreiger> heh
<crimsun> kreiger: no, they won't crash. one of them will just spit out error messages.
<kreiger> crimsun, on a constant basis?
<photoguy41> ok well i did what you said but it didnt load flux
<kreiger> <speel> and if you dont know what your doing in gnome dont use flux
<stuNNed> crimsun: using metacity now?
<crimsun> kreiger: no; it's a race condition, and it's not pinnable.
<crimsun> stuNNed: no, I'm at work, so I'm technically using whatever XP uses.
<speel> what error did it give you in the terminal photoguy
<photoguy41> it didnt, it just loaded metacity again
<kreiger> Well, i'm looking for a lighter window manager than gnome
<stuNNed> crimsun: on your ubuntu box i meant
<speel> you sure you made .xinitrc?
<photoguy41> when you said home dir did you me /home or /
<speel> /home/user
<kreiger> lol
<speel> or whatever user name your on
<photoguy41> ok
<photoguy41> sorry guys
<speel> its cool ;)
<K-otiK> hey has anyone tried installiing kismet on ubuntu?
<K-otiK> so you got it to work?
<K-otiK> hey speel you got it to work?
<crimsun> photoguy41: installing fluxbox via apt-get/aptitude/synaptic adds a session entry to gdm, the graphical login
<ata> i'm having opengl problems. everything that uses opengl just seg faults on me
<photoguy41> so i should just be able to log into it
<crimsun> photoguy41: all you have to do is select Fluxbox in the Session menu
<K-otiK> speel you there?
<photoguy41> oh well, that should be easy enough!
<speel> o nah never tryed it
<photoguy41> ha
<photoguy41> brb
<K-otiK> damn, has anyone else? ever tryed installing kismet on ubuntu
<K-otiK> ?
<crimsun> stuNNed: for my main user - yes - although I use a variety of wms for different users
<speel> got it?
<danielbell> this nvu thingy installed to my home dir, id like to have it installed properly, but there's no INSTALL or readme or anything
<danielbell> what should i do
<Ronan151> cool, thanks guys!
<K-otiK> anyone here use kismet
<K-otiK> ?
<photoguy41> THANKS ALOT!
<photoguy41> that worked well
<speel> :) np
<photoguy41> wow, linux is sweet, i wasnt aware that i could load multipul desktops
<OrangeSlice> only in gnome ;)
<photoguy41> oh
<K-otiK> is there a way in ubuntu to install drivers trhougha gui?
<K-otiK> ?
<crimsun> K-otiK: depends on the driver. Generally, the drivers are already installed.
<dale_gribble> hey guys
<dale_gribble> is there a way to install grub to a floppy during the installation?  i don't see an option for it
<ata> dale: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/Randy%20Magee
<dale_gribble> thanks ata i'll check it out now
<dale_gribble> yeah i need to make it before reboot on install, i'm dual booting and its just booting straight to xp
<OrangeSlice> remove xp
<ata> ah... evil xp.
<dale_gribble> i know, i have 3 other boxes running debian :D  this one is for games and unfortunately i'm not sure how well my games will run on linux yet
<dale_gribble> i can pull up a shell during install, but nothing is setup yet
<OrangeSlice> Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with all vendor patches installed and all vendor workarounds applied, is currently affected by one or more Secunia advisories rated Highly critical
<OrangeSlice> :O
<OrangeSlice> lol
<dale_gribble> haha surprise surprise ;D
<OrangeSlice> The Secunia database currently contains 0 Secunia advisories marked as "Unpatched", which affects Ubuntu Linux 4.10.
<OrangeSlice> Currently, 0 out of 25 Secunia advisories, is marked as "Unpatched" in the Secunia database.
<dale_gribble> did you read the ms vs linux interview on slashdot
<photoguy41> so how do i close a seperate desktop
<dale_gribble> w/ the ms exec
<OrangeSlice> ubuntu wins!
<kreiger> mm
<photoguy41> like i dont want alt+ctrl+F8 working anymore
<dale_gribble> he claimed running broken code on ie made it better than firefox
<OrangeSlice> heh, I saw that
<kreiger> how do you delete something and it's dependencies?
<crimsun> kreiger: sudo aptitude purge something
<crimsun> kreiger: or purge the dependency
<kreiger> cause the apt-get version of xfce was 2.8
<kreiger> i mean 3.8
<jovian> how do i add a screen resolution to the ones that were auto detected ? I have edited the XF86Config file but the option didn't appear in the menu
<kreiger> the latest version is 4.2
<ells> has anyone heard about this supposed Firefox killer.....IE7. What a joke
<jovian> i can't seem to find a faq or how to for it either
<crimsun> kreiger: 3.8? warty includes 4.0.5
<ata> jovian: dpkg-reconfigure xsercer-xfree86
<kreiger> ....
<ata> xserver, not xsercer
<dale_gribble> yeah they were originally putting ie7 off til longhorn
<jovian> hehe thanks ata
<kreiger> then why did i have to apt-get at all?
<ells> yeah dale, I just read it on cnet.com
<crimsun> kreiger: I don't know - why did you want to?
<ells> there 400 or so posts, all disputing the author
<kreiger> i didn't know i didn't have to.
<crimsun> kreiger: it's highly recommended that you _do_ apt-get it
<crimsun> kreiger: or use a package manager to install the version in 'universe'
<crimsun> [4.0.5] 
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> lemme show you something
<kreiger> what's that cut and paste website?
<kreiger> to cut down on spam
<crimsun> http://pastebin.ca
<kreiger> http://pastebin.ca/6160
<crimsun> kreiger: that's a metapackage
<kreiger> which means was?
<crimsun> which means you wanted 'xfce4' instead
<kreiger> Oh.
* kreiger sighs.
<photoguy41> how do i kill one of my alt+ctrl+F*'s?
<kreiger> so i should sudo aptitude purge xfce ?
<crimsun> photoguy41: sorry, don't know what you mean.
<crimsun> kreiger: not necessary, just install 'xfce4'
<dale_gribble> sweet found a workaround for my issue...not used to newer mobos, messed w/ the bios to have the new drive setup as the first so i just booted straight into it
<dale_gribble> have a good one guys
<crimsun> 'bye
<photoguy41> i have 2 desktops open, one on F7 and one on F8
<crimsun> photoguy41: use ctrl+alt+F# to switch between them, then simply log out of the one you want to quit
<jovian> ata, didn't work it didn't let me add new screen resolutions
<ata> photoguy41: take a look at /etc/inittab
<kreiger> ok, i apt-got the right stuff
<kreiger> now how do i install this bad boy?
<ata> jovian: well, you could edit the XF86Config-4 and add it manually
<jovian> I did do that still didn't show up in the options
<crimsun> kreiger: eh? No need to "install it" if you've installed 'xfce4'.
<kreiger> yeah, sorry, i'm doing 8 things at once
<jovian> i edited the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<kreiger> how do i set it for default load?
<crimsun> kreiger: just log in choosing the "XFce session" in the graphical log in (under Session)
<kreiger> ahh
<kreiger> danke
<kreiger> brb guys
<crimsun> bitte
<speel> errr dont you just add exec /usr/bin/xfce in .xinitrc??
<speel> 0.0
<kreiger> Mm
<kreiger> i like this
<kreiger> i like this alot, actually
<crimsun> speel: ~/.xsession is preferred.
<Children_of_War>  (Sure siniri bitti ve kilitlendi)
<speel> ah ok ;P
<Children_of_War> TO DONATION CHILDREN OF WAR IN IRAQ PLEASE VISIT http://www.warchildren.cjb.net/
<speel> ...
<speel> spammers need to go back to there holes
<crimsun> lovely.
<rubixXx> night all
<crimsun> 'ni
<jovian> so can anyone tell me how to get gimp to see screen resolutions not detected automatically
<jovian> I have already edited the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<kreiger> right about now, i wish my windows boot worked so i could play cs:s
<Cosco> hello , i have a question .. i need a file ..libapache-mod-php4 , and i cand find it with synaptic .. it finds only lipapache2-mod-php4
<Cosco> what must i do?
<ata> anyone using hoary here? is it stable enough to use yet?
<Phusion> yes
<Phusion> I'm using it now
<Lorchaos> Cosco:  http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ have pretty much every packages
<ata> phusion: is it comperable to sid or to sarge?
<Phusion> you know, to tell yah the truth this is my first ubuntu install
<ata> ah
<Phusion> its going quite well.
<Cosco> ok ,. let me se
<Cosco> ee
<Cosco> Lorchaos, it doesnt have what im searching for
<Cosco> and without that php on ubuntu it doesnt work
<Lorchaos> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/web/libapache-mod-php4
<Lorchaos> hoary version
<Cosco> what are amd64,i386(i have 686 i think),ia64,powep ?
<Cosco> powerpc*
<Lorchaos> whats your processor?
<Cosco> 3000+ athlon barton
<kreiger> 386 is what you want
<Lorchaos> yep
<Cosco> ok
<kreiger> then you can download a specialized kernel for amd xp's
<kreiger> the x7, right lorchaos?
<Cosco> how i install it if its .deb ?
<crimsun> (-k7)
<Cosco> apt-install file?
<kreiger> m
<kreiger> thanks crimsun
<Lorchaos> i386 works fine
<kreiger> um.
<Cosco> so?
<Lorchaos> download the package
<Cosco> ready
<Cosco> how do i install it?
<Lorchaos> sudo dpkg -i package_name
<Cosco> ok
<Cosco> thanks
<MyNameIsChris> Hello, does anyone know how long it takes for CDs ordered from shipit to reach Australia?
<Cosco> wtf , sudo doesnt work
<Lorchaos> huh?
<Lorchaos> do you have a root user?
<MyNameIsChris> Is your sudoers file setup?
<MyNameIsChris> I really shouldn't give advice on a distro I haven't touched
<tweek> hello
<kreiger> lol
<kreiger> MyNameIsChris, i think ive seen you in another distro room
<kreiger> maybe #mandrake?
<MyNameIsChris> No
<MyNameIsChris> fedora
<tweek> can someone help me with a printer error?
<kreiger> yeah
<MyNameIsChris> No one's ever ordered CDs to Australia?
<tweek> i have a lexmark x515 and theres a driver for x51 so i assumed that was it, but it doesnt =\
<OrangeSlice> ahh lexmark
<tweek> -x +z
<OrangeSlice> I never did get my z23 to work on linux :p
<tweek> :(
<tweek> its very important i get it working or i have to go back to windows :(
<MyNameIsChris> Get a datasheet from Lexmark, make your own drivers
<tweek> =\
<kreiger> hm
<OrangeSlice> you didn't calculate in the laziness factor
<kreiger> Anybody here proficient in dual-booting windows and linux?
<kreiger> specifically, windows and ubuntu
<tweek> orangeslices, i have no idea how to make my own driver :(
<OrangeSlice> I never dual booted :D  deleted windows, installed ubuntu, never looked back.
<kreiger> Well, i want my cs:s
<tweek> wine
<tweek> :P
<crimsun> there's always wine{x}
<kreiger> does it WORK?
<MyNameIsChris> I dual boot Windows and FC. Come to think of it, it has been a while since I used Windows
<tweek> kreiger
<OrangeSlice> windows is obsolete
<tweek> do you have an amd or intel?
<kreiger> amd
<kreiger> xp
<tweek> 64?
<crimsun> steam works through cedega, but I can't offer any suggestions. Check #cedega.
<kreiger> no
<tweek> o ok
<kreiger> i wish
<tweek> no you dont
<kreiger> 2400+
<tweek> i do and wine doesnt work
<abelli> hello there, does someone know how i can play .mpc?
<OrangeSlice> with the musepack decoder?
<OrangeSlice> or the xmms plugin, or foobar2000
<OrangeSlice> or quod libet
<OrangeSlice> whom I convinced to support mpc :p
<abelli> xmms plugin?
<OrangeSlice> xmms-musepack
<crimsun> there's an xmms plugin
<kreiger> anybody know what distro and or wM this is?
<crimsun> I don't remember offhand if the gst plugin is finished
<kreiger> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/screenshots/single.mhtml?screenshot_id=579
<OrangeSlice> gstreamer-plugins 0.8 supports it
<red-nix> what is a good gui ftp client for ubuntu?
<OrangeSlice> gftp
<abelli> point to play ? what is it?
<crimsun> personally, mppdec -> aplay works for me
<OrangeSlice> foobar2000 :D
<crimsun> yeah, well, you know what they say about fb2k and Linux.
<crimsun> X Window System, for that matter
<OrangeSlice> works fine under cedega
<OrangeSlice> well, the encoding features don't
<ruina> Hi.. I have an issue with locales ... the apt-get doesnt working
<abelli> OrangeSlice: i have not xmms-musepack
* Rene_S is away: No Mr. Gates, Your not In Windows anymore !
<abelli> OrangeSlice: am i broken?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<OrangeSlice> www.musepack.net
<crimsun> no, it's not broken.
<crimsun> please don't tell him his install is broken.
<abelli> crimsun: why?
<OrangeSlice> lack of musepack = broken :)
<ruina> I need help
<billytwowilly> I upgraded hoary a couple days ago and now my laptop hard drive spins down too much causing momentary hangs. how do I fix this?
<crimsun> abelli: because it's not provided in any ubuntu-referenced repository, and the implication that something is "broken" is that it doesn't work as intended by default, (e.g. the configuration is broken)
<OrangeSlice> abelli:  add these lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<abelli> absolutely, i just said "am i broken"..
<OrangeSlice> deb http://rarewares.org/debian/packages/unstable/ ./
<OrangeSlice> deb http://rarewares.org/debian/packages/stable/ ./
<ruina> I have a problem with locales ... the apt-get doesnt working
<OrangeSlice> run update, and install xmms-musepack
<abelli> meaning is my self in person broken?
<red-nix> ok thanks didn't see the comment on gftp
<crimsun> (be very careful with rarewares)
<snowblink> kreiger: looks like kde
<OrangeSlice> or compile the plugin's source from musepack.net
<OrangeSlice> never had any problems with rarewares ;)
<OrangeSlice> best audio-related repository out there
<abelli> OrangeSlice: ogg vs mpc: differences?
<ompaul> ruina, to fix apt-get
<OrangeSlice> mpc is almost lossless in quality
<ompaul> ruina, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> except when they decided to make flac and ogg/vorbis packages that broke things in the sarge/sid/<Debian-based distro> transitions.
<abelli> OrangeSlice: why aint it included in ubuntu?
<OrangeSlice> ubuntu doesn't have much in the way of audio
<crimsun> abelli: (no one has asked for it to be included?)
<abelli> crimsun: operating systems
<crimsun> abelli: against which ogg are you comparing musepack, ogg vorbis? ogg flac?
<abelli> in this era, are mainly meant as multimedia
<abelli> operating systems
<abelli> ..so... get your conclusions
<OrangeSlice> oggflac is just flac wrapped in an ogg container
<crimsun> abelli: please ask for it to be included, and I'll take a look at it.
<crimsun> hoary+1 is a great target
<abelli> is it packaged for debian?
<crimsun> OrangeSlice: yes, the assumption is that vorbis is the target
<ompaul> crimsun, hoary+1 is that array 5?
<crimsun> ompaul: no, "hoary+1" is the release following hoary
<crimsun> ompaul: "array 5" is the 5th milestone toward "hoary"
<abelli> so why not making ogg mpc?9
* ompaul gets confussed
<ompaul> so 4 back?
<ruina> ompaul, hummm... let me see
* Se7h is away: I'm busy
<photoguy41> how do you run nmap GUI
<crimsun> photoguy41: nmapfe
<snowblink> I thought hoary+1 had an animal assigned already
<crimsun> ompaul: "hoary" == "warty+1"
<ompaul> crimsun, got it
<ompaul> crimsun, thank you
<crimsun> snowblink: no, tentatively - and the only thing that's certain is that it will always be valid to refer to it as "Hoary+1"
<photoguy41> its not working
<abelli> crimsun: is mpc in debian?
<photoguy41> nm
<crimsun> abelli: no.
<abelli> crimsun: is there any kind of reason?
<abelli> crimsun: is it needed?
<ruina> ompaul,  en.ISO-8859-1...cannot open locale definition file `en': No such file or directory
<ompaul> ruina, so have you fixed apt-get ?
<crimsun> abelli: I'm not aware of a reason why it's not in Debian proper, but as part of MOTU, we can work to get it into universe.
<ruina> ompaul, yeap
<crimsun> ruina: en is invalid
<abelli> crimsun: what if i try to package it for debian?
<crimsun> abelli: it's already packaged, but it has not been accepted into Debian proper.
<abelli> mmm.. yeah...
<abelli> ok
<photoguy41> is quanta free?
<ompaul> ruina, why not click on the keyboard options in system and choose the one you want "en" has several options :)
<rainfire5> anyone here using blackbox?
<ruina> crimsun, how to configure locales?
<abelli> ..as long as it is in rare*... it must be.. i meant if it needed a mantainer..
<crimsun> abelli: check ITP and WNP
<crimsun> ruina: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ruina> crimsun, locales is broken or not fully installed
<crimsun> ruina: use the space bar to select the correct "en_foo ISO-8859-1", then press TAB and then ENTER
<ompaul> ruina, apt-get install locales
<crimsun> ruina: pass --reinstall to apt-get install locales
* ompaul wonders if there is a dead tree format book on ubuntu yet
<ompaul> hmm there are lots, but I think I should have asked about linux as well :)
<ruina> ompaul and crimsun, I found the problem in /etc/locales.gen ... the row en.ISO-8859-1
<crimsun> ruina: yes. Unfortunately, manually editing isn't the recommended method of resolving that issue.
<rainfire5> can anyone comment on their experiences with blackbox vs. fluxbox?
<crimsun> rainfire5: they're both considerably slimmer than certain desktop environments, but it all comes down to preference.
<rainfire5> crimsun: do you use either?
<crimsun> rainfire5: in the past, I've used many of the blackbox derivatives.
<rainfire5> crimsun: and currently you use? if i may ask?
<crimsun> rainfire5: I use a variety of window managers and desktop environments.
<rainfire5> crimsun: no favorite lightweight one?
* tga suggests ion2 if this for a lappy
<crimsun> rainfire5: not really. Depends on the workload, I suppose.
<rainfire5> crimsun ok thanks (= tga it is a laptop
<tga> I like ion because it's more keyboard oriented than most wms
<ruina> ompaul crimsun thanks a lot! I am sleeping now!
<crimsun> 'ni
<ompaul> ruina enjoy
<rainfire5> tga thanks for the tip; i'll go try it... also, to add various wms to my session chooser I just add lines to ~/.session right?  for some reason blackbox always calls itself "default desktop manager" whereas others actually appear in the list
<crimsun> rainfire5: ~/.xsession
<tga> rainfire5: ion should just show up in your gdm session list
<tga> .xsession is the 'default wm'
<Echylo> heey, question, I use the commandline recordeing tool Burn, but it seems that it doesn't knows what my cd-writer is, anyone a idea?
<crimsun> and yes, choose the window manager/desktop environment in the Session choice
<tga> afaik enlightenment is the only one that doesn't show up in gdm's list
<ompaul> tga do you really want to run enlightment ? ;-)
<tga> heh, I give it a try every now and then
<tga> it usually lasts a few minutes
<ompaul> tga,  as I said
* tga waits for e17
<rainfire5> ok night all thanks for the help (= #ubuntu makes my life simpler
<Echylo> :D
<FAST> are there free audio programs that i can play with to make sound effects, and record sound clips of the effects, and stuff like that?
<Echylo> anyone knows what yahtzee means in gnome tali
<Echylo> and what is full house
<HG> Hi
<Echylo> it's the game with the dices
<Echylo> :p
<ompaul> my dsl provider must have finally figured out that you need to provide a meter for people to stay within the limits that the call a cap
<HG> I am having a freaking problem each time a start gnome the panel starts loading and my computer freezes
<HG> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work
<HG> i reboot 6 times
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> I don't think the amount of reboots will solve the problem
<Echylo> euhm
<HG> daniels: thx for unbanning me :) but you never /msg me like you said
<HG> Echylo: lol
<crimsun> HG: warty? hoary?
<HG> i deleted ~/.gnome*
<HG> crimsun: hoary
<Echylo> you updated?
<ompaul> Echylo, the yahtzee is if you get all the dice the same so 5 1's or 2's etc
<crimsun> HG: when was the last time you synced against pool?
<HG> last night
<Echylo> ompaul, and fullhouse?
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> thanks btw
<HG> i am using kernel 2.6.11
<ompaul> Echylo, 2 of one type and 3 of another
<Echylo> ok thanks :)
<Aegir> Finally, 171 of 177 packages downloaded...
<Aegir> Darn update system =D
<HG> Aegir: and the last 6 are big or small?
<rk> anyone know how can I add entries to the applications menu in gnome 2.9.x?
<crimsun> HG: linux-image-$(uname -r)  => ?
<Aegir> HG: No idea
<HG> crimsun: i am a irssi noob
<Aegir> Im on ADSL so Im not worrying
<crimsun> HG: uname -r
<HG> ok
<HG> 2.6.11-1-686
<crimsun> HG: 2.6.11 has not been updated with the inotify revert
<HG> but i had the same problem last when i booted but after i reboot again it worked
<HG> crimsun: back to 2.6.10?
<crimsun> HG: please use linux-image-686
<oz_> rk: on the ubuntuguide.org site it says by running "nautilus applications:///System" etc. but i've had no luck (using hoary)
<crimsun> HG: (2.6.10-4, or 2.6.10-3-686)
<HG> crimsun: 2.6.11 is very importaint it should be come the default in hoary ASAP as it includes some importaint drivers
<rk> oz_: yeah, tried that already, it doesn't work anymore
<HG> crimsun: my friend got a new computer yesterday and needs kernel 2.6.11 for his hardware
<HG> crimsun: rebooting
<oz_> rk: I've hunted on and off for an hour or so with no luck... let me know if you work it out :)
<rk> oz_: willd o
<arc_> the default icons of gnome had been broken on my last upgrade (warty)
<rk> err will do
<arc_> oops
<arc_> nope, hoary
<oz_> rk: I think it is supposed to be an xml file in you home dir...
<rk> oz_: ick, isn't GNOME supposed to be easy :)
<krism> what
<sys2> rk, it is?
<krism> what's all this talk about 2.6.11?
<sys2> atleast its not a chaos like kde
<sys2> kreiger, what talk ?
<oz_> rk: i've just changed from a fedora install using kde so i'm not the best person - though it takes a little getting used to.
<krism> oh, hg was talking about it sys2
<biomic> hey all - using an ibook atm and wanting to partition (dw about data) to install ubuntu .. what programs should i use to do this :s ?
<krism> incidentally, why does -hoary have 2.6.11? latest on kernel.org is 2.6.10
<kreiger> what?
<rk> sys2: but something simple as adding an entry to the desktop, and I can't find an answer
<sys2> rk, right click ... make a selection in the menu ... do it! :P
<rk> sys2: yeah, thanks, doesn't work :P
<sys2> humm
<rk> using 2.9.x here
<krism> rk: 2.9 is beta
<krism> rk: stuff might be / probably is broken :/
<oz_> krism: yeah - I found out - I'm bleeding 8(
<rk> krism: doubt it, this is probably hidden somewhere
<ompaul> yesterday I was adding a member to the ubuntu linux user family - today I bring them the gift of serial modem world
* sys2 is just using the ubuntu linux for building 64bit packages :P
<ompaul> sys2, use it for whatever amd chip you have :)
* sys2 hates hates hates genes... and builtin "wanting" :>
<Panzerboy> morning
<oz_> is there a "service manager" hidden away somewhere to start stop eg mysql?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: i am back in gnome :D
<ogami1972> am back from work- hi all
<ogami1972> harumph
<ogami1972> :-X
<ompaul> oz_ I do not know but something in the back of my mind says mysqladmin stop
<ompaul> oz_ YMMV
<ompaul> oz_ sorry I made a mistake with your question
<kreiger> Anybdoy here use cedega?
<markuman> kreiger, no, but whats your problem?
<oz_> ompaul: no problem - I've got to install it yet anyways..
<Bigglez> Hi - I am having trouble playing a DVD on mplayer, xine or ogle any help?
<kreiger> nothing really, just wondering
<kreiger> i'm installing cs:s on it and praying to GOD it works
<markuman> cs:s ?
<markuman> i know only cedegaCVS
<snowblink> Bigglez: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Bigglez> snowblink: I read all that - did all that
<kreiger> counterstrike:source
<Bigglez> On Xine it plays sound fine, but the picture is garbled.
<oz_> on hoary I get an error each time i run sysnaptic: 'debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome' though it does install things ok - anyone know what it's about?
<Bigglez> On Mplayer - it's all blank - you can forward the image but it won't play
<Bigglez> On Ogle - it's even worse than xine - totally garbled video
<snowblink> Bigglez: have you enabled dma?
<snowblink> Bigglez: you get choppy or no picture?
<Bigglez> DMA on my player? I think it's on. Same  player and disk worked 100% in Fedora 1
<Bigglez> Snowblink: On Xine I get 50% picture - like it's all fuzzy and chooped with rectangles
<Bigglez> Snowblink: On mplayer it just won't play - I can forward, but it won't play.
<sys2> and hot the **** did you make dhcp not work if i may ask ?
<sys2> works fine in all other distros
<sys2> but unbunto i dont get an answer in
<sys2> -o+u
<tga> same problem here
<tga> dhclient won't grab an address
<oz_> ompaul: mysqd is the daemon to start/stop mysql - though I was more after a general 'services' applet.
* sys2 goes looking for another 64bit distro :/
<snowblink> Bigglez: xine-check, hdparm, video drivers - those are the things I'd check
<tga> sys2:  I wish you good luck if you're gonna switch distros every time you find a broken package
<sys2> tga, im looking for a distro i can compile packages for my current distro that is not 64bit in ...
<sys2> that does not eat 99% of my resources and harddrive space on that :P
<Bigglez> snowblink: what about my video drivers? I have tried xv and xvshm and GL - they all do the same: nothing!
<tga> sys2: debian/ubuntu seems a good choice
<Bigglez> snowblink: I am running nvidia driver fine. all other apps work fine.
<snowblink> Bigglez: is it okay when you look at mpegs or avis?
<Bigglez> snowblink: yes
<ompaul> oz_, not that I know of
<Bigglez> snowblink: Could it be something in my XFree86 config file?
<snowblink> Bigglez: hdparm /dev/<yourdvddrive>
<sys2> and how does one install a package in this distro then ?
<Bigglez>  HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument
<Bigglez>  IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<Bigglez>  unmaskirq    =  1 (on)
<Bigglez>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Bigglez>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<Bigglez>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<Bigglez>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<Bigglez>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<oz_> ompaul: you may have been right about mysqladmin - mysqld left things in a but of a mess...
<Bigglez> (sorry don't know if that was rude!)
<snowblink> Bigglez: yes - you should use pastebin
<Bigglez> sorry - ouch.
<snowblink> Bigglez: that looks okay
<Bigglez> I'm using x-chat - can't find a "pastebin" anywhere.
<Bigglez> snowblink: This drive worked under Fedora Core - so I thought it would be fine
<snowblink> Bigglez: are you running warty or hoary?
<Bigglez> snow: the first one - warty I think
<snowblink> Bigglez: www.pastebin.com
<Bigglez> snowblink: I have installed KDE and am using that. Could that have stuffed something?
<snowblink> Bigglez: Ah. Have you tried under GNOME?
<Bigglez> Actually yes
<Bigglez> I opened a second X server on ctrl-alt-f8 and tried there
<Bigglez> no go
<snowblink> Bigglez: What's the load on your system when you try to watch DVDs?
<Bigglez> brb
<Bigglez> snowblink:+1 20%
<Bigglez> about 20%
<Bigglez> xine = 20 to 30%
<Bigglez> snowblink: so the load is not bad.
<snowblink> Bigglez: I would guess at your driver, but I use ATI I'm afraid
<Bigglez> snowblink: hmmm. I had same card (maybe same driver?) on Fedora - all worked fine!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Bigglez> snowblnik: Thanks for trying to help me! I will try mplayer forum.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*shimon@*.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<snowblink> Bigglez: try again here later - it's early yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Bigglez> cool
<HostingGeek> daniels: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ServerTeam/view?searchterm=server
<paolo> Hi guys! I had openoffice printing with cups, but since when I run oopadmin I can't print any more with openoffice. In oopadmin I can't change the printer settings. Is this a known issue? Any hint?
<HostingGeek> daniels: i am Gmail though you knew lilo made me swap my nick
<HostingGeek> sorry
<Panzerboy> any hoary users around?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
<tga> Panzerboy: a few :)
<Panzerboy> tga: :)
<red-nix> anyone here ever use tor?
<Echylo> rent?
<ompaul> Panzerboy, well to judge by bittorrent the answer is yes
<bob2> the anonymiser?
<red-nix> yeah
<bob2> less people than used to, since it got k-lined
<Panzerboy> ompaul: :)
<Panzerboy> i have some issues with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Echylo> it reboots your x-server ?
<Echylo> or is that the issue?
<Panzerboy> no man, that is the issue, that it doesn't :P
<red-nix> well i was just wondering how you set it up i installed it but it keeps saying uid (112) doesn't own /var/lib/tor
<Echylo> :D
<Panzerboy> it just drops me in a terminal
<ompaul> woops have to start another box biab
<Echylo> and it doesn't reboot?
<Echylo> hmm
<red-nix> i chowned it to my username but that didn't help
<Echylo> warthy? hoary?
<red-nix> who you talking to me?
<Panzerboy> Echylo: hoary
<Panzerboy> red-nix: nope, with me, i guess :)
<Echylo> oow
<Echylo> that explains alot
<Echylo> :p
<Panzerboy> yeah
<Echylo> but I won't know any solution
<spiral> hi
<patrick_> goodmorning to you all
<oz_> Echylo: must be a boog - I've the same problem on hoary - you can 'startx' to get back..
<jono> fabbione, ping
<oz_> anyone know where the hoary w32codecs live apt?
<bob2> same as the warty ones
<bob2> marillat's archive
<oz_> bob2: that would be:  'deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main'  ?
<bob2> meh
<bob2> probably
<bob2> but other stuff will get confused then
<monoxide> i have 2 questions.
<monoxide> i just finished downloading the updates to hoary today and some of my programs have decided to kill themselves.
<monoxide> i have found 2 so far that wont start at all
<bob2> file bugs if no one else has
<monoxide> what should i put in it? the only thing it displays is that there was segmentation fault for both of them
<monoxide> i think its something to do with OSS
<bob2> I doubt that
<monoxide> well i may be wrong
<FAST> does anyone know anything about the JACK audio server?
<FAST> specifically how to get it running
<monoxide> where/how do i dubmit a bug?
<nanomad> register in bugzilla under ubuntulinux.org
<nanomad> monoxide: wich bugs have u discovered?
<monoxide> i cant seem to get XMMS or wine to start up at all under hoary
<xoxoxo> hello. anybody please point me to a documetation that shows how to recompile kernel on ubuntu?
<monoxide> possibly other apps that i havnt found
<hygl> monoxide: habe you straced the apps to find out why?
<monoxide> probably just a misconfiguration somewhere, but buggered if i have any idea where to look
<bob2> xoxoxo: why do you want to recompile it?
<nanomad> well. they both work for me
<Panzerboy> xoxoxo: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<monoxide> pardon hygl?
<Panzerboy> monoxide: strace xmms
<nanomad> monoxide: have u configured right xmms?
<monoxide> yes, i know that they should work.
<Panzerboy> it should show you a trace
<hygl> monoxide: have you used strace to find out, why xmms crashes
<Panzerboy> how do i get rid of the Exchange button in evo?"
<monoxide> xmms was working beautifully under warty
<thux> Hi I have hoary array-5 amd64 with nvidia-glx-dev, problem is that I don't see picture when I use totem-xine or vlc and try wartch mpg?
<xoxoxo> Panzerboy: thank you a lot
<thux> watch mpg :)
<monoxide> wow.... that just output a HEAP of stuff...
<nanomad> thux: what??
<thux> dont' see picture with vlc or totem-xine
<monoxide> should i post the last few lines here or what?
<monoxide> hmmm... i think its something with how i have xorg configured...
<bob2> I don't think it's possible for X to be configured such that it crashes programs.
<bob2> unless they're terribly buggy to begin with.
<Panzerboy> any idea if the default kernel in hoary has support for LDM ?
<Panzerboy> that is support for windows dynamic disks
<monoxide> what if it wasnt loading a module that the program needed?
<bob2> then the program should say "EXTENSION BLAH NOT FOUND OMG EXITING"
<monoxide> like GLCore?
<bob2> indeedy
<monoxide> which is being loaded...
<monoxide> well, what do i do with this strace? from what i can see there are a few librarys that it is looking for and not finding
<monoxide> or maybe it is...
<Nem[Laptop] > whats array 4?
* ompaul ponders if it would be really useful for apt to say the suggested packages at the end of a run after it installs whatever has been selected 
<bob2> Nem[Laptop] : 4th hoary test cd
<Nem[Laptop] > bob2: how many tests are there
<bob2> ompaul: apt-get isn't meant as an end-user tool
<bob2> Nem[Laptop] : one a fortnight, iirc up until preview
<monoxide> 5 so far?
<monoxide> bob2: i use it. but maybe im just stupid
<bob2> 5 is the latest, yes.
<bob2> monoxide: ok
<ompaul> bob2, never thought of it like that
<Nem[Laptop] > bob2: "rc" just didnt cut it? ;)
<ompaul> bob2, as in always thought of it as one
<bob2> Nem[Laptop] : array is more fun!
<monoxide> ok... mplayer cant play the sound stream either...
<monoxide> i think there is something screwy with my sound server config or something
<monoxide> any ideas anyone?
<Nem[Laptop] > does xmms work? lol
<monoxide> no
<monoxide> thats the original problem
<Nem[Laptop] > mpg123?
<monoxide> neither XMMS or wine will run at all
<Nem[Laptop] > simple test.... `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp`  [CTRL+C to stop] 
<Nem[Laptop] > you should hear static
<monoxide> nothing...
<Nem[Laptop] > not even an error?
<monoxide> nope
<Nem[Laptop] > are your speakers plugged in? :P
<monoxide> blank console, no sound
<maximaus> hi all
<monoxide> yes they are cos i get sounds from ubuntu
<Nem[Laptop] > what are you trying to get it to work under
<bob2> that won't work if esd is running
<monoxide> ie. gnome etc
<Nem[Laptop] > bob2: oh.
<Amaranth> UbuntuBot is still here, cool.
<Amaranth> I guess that means my PING code works
<Nem[Laptop] > monoxide: what's xmms configured to use as its output device?
<monoxide> fairly sure it was OSS
<Nem[Laptop] > in Preferences there's a section in which you pick the output module/library to use
<Nem[Laptop] > have you tried picking esd?
<maximaus> a kind soul helped me get my ISA soundcard working yesterday with a couple simple commands--but upon reboot it failed again--of course I had logging turned off on IRC so can't recall the commands to probe the ISA port...anybody fresher than me? :P
<monoxide> i cant start XMMS
<Amaranth> yeah, set it to use esd
<Nem[Laptop] > you can't start xmms?  ..why?
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $ xmms
<monoxide> Segmentation fault
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $
<Amaranth> :/
* Nem[Laptop]  points at bob2
<bob2> monoxide: sure your RAM is ok?
<monoxide> last time i checked
<bob2> how did you check?
<monoxide> well everything was working :/
<monoxide> figure of speach
<Neil3> hey guys
<Neil3> what do you think my chances of running ubuntu on a p200mmx with 128mb ram 3gb hd are?
<bob2> good
<bob2> but it will be annoyingly slow
<Neil3> yeah
<bob2> gnome, anyway
<Neil3> i'm thinking nt4 workstation or that
<Neil3> i know nt wont be as slow
<monoxide> win98?
<Neil3> thats whats there now
<Neil3> 98se
<Nem[Laptop] > Amaranth: from what I remember i had something to do with isapnp .... but I haven't toyed with ISA in yeeears.
<Panzerboy> Neil3: what about you install ubuntu server
<Panzerboy> Neil3: then xorg
<Panzerboy> then something light, like xfce4
<Amaranth> Nem[Laptop] : I gave up on ISA about 5 years ago.
<Nem[Laptop] > sawfish! :)
<Nem[Laptop] > Amaranth: oops, wrong person
<maximaus> Neil, I'm running full blown Gnome on a 300mhz/192 and it's just fine
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: from what I remember i had something to do with isapnp .... but I haven't toyed with ISA in yeeears.
<bob2> hm, weird.  I find it annoyingly slow on a p3-450 with 320MB of ram.
<Neil3> hm could do
<Neil3> this has to host a shoutcast server basically
<bob2> then you'll be fine
<Neil3> and be able to have something like winamp playing on the machine
<Neil3> so it streams to itself
<Nem[Laptop] > Neil3: better off running without X completely
<Neil3> its doing it in win98 no probs
<Nem[Laptop] > Neil3: mpg123 for playing, icecast to serve
<Neil3> but its windows 98.......
<Neil3> ah
<Amaranth> can mpg123 stream from icecast?
<Amaranth> oh, someone already said it
<Neil3> and the machine has to be dummy proof
<Neil3> as its not just me using it
<Panzerboy> lol
<Panzerboy> Neil3: then stick to 98 :_
<Panzerboy> :)
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> i was afraid that might happen
<Nem[Laptop] > Neil3: ive got Win2000 running on a Celeron 366 just fine, doesnt feel too slow
<maximaus> sudo modprobe sb
<maximaus> sudo dmesg
<maximaus> sudo echo sb >> /etc/modules
<Neil3> hm
<Neil3> win2k..
<Nem[Laptop] > Neil3: runs better than win98 because of better memory management
<Neil3> but it takes up 1gb of space
<Nem[Laptop] > Not if you don't install all the games and useless crap
<Neil3> even still its huge
<maximaus> that's what worked yesterday for the ISA card but now I don't have permissions as root even to access /etc/modules. :/
<Neil3> would like nt4 cos its nice and small
<Neil3> and i'm not worried about usb or anything
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: use sudo to elevate your privileges
<Nem[Laptop] > .. wait.. "even as root" ??
<Neil3> my nt4 cd wont read properly though damnit
<maximaus> yup, wierd
<Nem[Laptop] > Neil3: NT4 gives me the utter craps ;)
<Neil3> hehe
<maximaus> crap, I knew the working ISA card was too good to last a reboot.
<Nem[Laptop] > i feel like I want to hurt myself under NT4
<Neil3> why's that?
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: whats the exact error when you try to "access" /etc/modules
<Nem[Laptop] > bah, irc needs tab completion
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster :)
<maximaus> even Playskool Gaim IRC has tab-completion... LOL
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: so I can type /etc/mod[tab]  and it'll complete it? :P
<TongMaster> heya Tsjoklat
<maximaus> Well that's just a bit darn fancy... :P
<Nem[Laptop] > or i'm just a bit darn lazy...
<alexissoft> coucou
<Amaranth> Nem[Laptop] : Script it up in Python. :)
<Nem[Laptop] > Amaranth: i'd rather use NT4 (see above) :P
<Neil3> hahahaha
<Amaranth> Nem[Laptop] : X-Chat can be scripted with Python, Perl, and something else.
<maximaus> so "modprobe sb" finds my ISA sound card right...
<Tsjoklat> how is it TongMaster?
<Nem[Laptop] > Amaranth: I'm running mirc ;)
<maximaus> how do I get it to do this automatically upon boot?
<Panzerboy> ISA sound cards are so yesterday :)
<Tsjoklat> any news about your bikey TongMaster?
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: modprobe loads a kernel module
<ompaul> spike_ ?
<Tsjoklat> oh wait... pushy
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: `lsmod` lists the loaded modules
<Panzerboy> maximaus: you have to add that sb thingy to some file
<zenrox> ya /etc/modules
<Amaranth> /etc/modules
<Panzerboy> that is automagically read at boot
<Panzerboy> yeah :)
<maximaus> eek, that's seems too easy
<maximaus> LOL
<spike_> hi
<Panzerboy> maximaus: remember, in linux, everything is easy :)
<Nem[Laptop] > Panzerboy: *choke*
<Panzerboy> or at least it seems
<Panzerboy> heh
<Amaranth> simple things a resimple and hard this are possible
<Amaranth> are even
<Panzerboy> lol
<Amaranth> and things
<Amaranth> wow
<bob2> well, that's not true
<maximaus> no, with linux at least things are logical--even if it takes glacial weeks to wrap your brain around them...
<bob2> it'd be good if it was, some day
<Panzerboy> bob2: you are too serious man :P
<maximaus> :D
<Amaranth> i suck at 4:30am
<Tsjoklat> bob2 is a barrel of laughs.. aren't you bob2? :)
<TongMaster> good Tsjoklat, just ripping a lice Cat Empire CD.
<Nem[Laptop] > Tsjoklat: more a spiteful individual, full of hate ;)
<kreiger> mmm
<kreiger> cs:s has 10 minutes till downloaded
<kreiger> life is sweet
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster, sounds frightning... do I want to know what it is?
<maximaus> so just adding "sd" to the /etc/modules file should do the ISA trick?
<Tsjoklat> Nem[Laptop] , if you say so :)
<maximaus> sb rather...
<Panzerboy> maximaus: dunno, try it
<kreiger> hey Nem[Laptop] 
<Nem[Laptop] > Tsjoklat: just ask him about his favourite tv show (andromeda)
<Nem[Laptop] > kreiger: hey
<Panzerboy> maximaus: it should though
<zenrox> maximaus, yes it will
* Panzerboy is compilling 2.6.11
<kreiger> Nem[Laptop] , my shit is slowly pulling together, thanks for the help before.
<maximaus> groovy--I'll do a reboot ala windows and check back in in a minute.
<Panzerboy> let's see now if i can access those stupid dynamic volumes
<maximaus> Ciao
<Tsjoklat> Nem[Laptop] , I'll wait for him to start talking about it
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, bought a new one.
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, s/lice/live/
<TongMaster> :)
<Nem[Laptop] > kreiger: dont even recall helping you... but happy to take the cred ;)
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster :) missed you around
<kreiger> mm
<kreiger> yer right. it was nermal
<kreiger> lol
<kreiger> well, thank you for NOT helping then.
<kreiger> bastard
<Nem[Laptop] > hahaha
<TongMaster> thanks Tsjoklat :)
<Tsjoklat> TongMaster :)
<monoxide> from my XMMS config file: output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so
<Nem[Laptop] > monoxide: have you tried stracing xmms to see why its dieing?
<monoxide> what should i change it to?
<monoxide> i have straced it, but no idea where to look in that strace
<Nem[Laptop] > around the part where it dies?
<monoxide> yea, well... i know that much, but i dont know what to look for
<Nem[Laptop] > paste last 10-15 lines in #flood
<sebastian> hi is there anybody here who can help me with tetex?
<Nem[Laptop] > *shudder*
<Tsjoklat> I like Latex
<sebastian> Me to, but I have a little question.
<sebastian> What's the right way to install a package to tetex?
<Tsjoklat> sorry sebastian my mind went wandering... can't help you with that.. know nada zilch zip about tetex. sorry
<Nem[Laptop] > tetex-bn, i think
<sebastian> I want to install a style for bibtex
<Nem[Laptop] > er,  tetex-bin
<Panzerboy> maximaus: so?
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: install a package called 'reportbug'
<sebastian> i have installed tetex-bin and tetex-extras, but the style dinat is not in this packages
<Nem[Laptop] > MacPlusG3: then do `reportbug xmms`
<maximaus> Ah the annoying rings of Gaim-IRC have never sounded so good--appending "sb" to /etc/modules has indeed permanantly fixed my sound.
<sebastian> I have to install it by hand, but don't know how
<Nem[Laptop] > er..
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: then do `reportbug xmms`
<Nem[Laptop] > bah, i think its time to get some sleep.
<maximaus> Nem--- I'm not having an issue with XMMS why should I report a bug?
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: because xmms is crashing
<ompaul> Nem[Laptop] , but it is 11am :)
<Panzerboy> Nem[Laptop] : not him is having a problem with xmms lol
<maximaus> funny, I haven't started it yet... LOL
<Panzerboy> but monoxide
<Panzerboy> LOL
<Nem[Laptop] > bah
<Nem[Laptop] > as i said, i need sleepo
<Nem[Laptop] > Panzerboy: thanks ;)
<maximaus> Nem, which part of the globe are you located?
<Nem[Laptop] > monoxide: see above about my crap to maximaus re: reportbug.
<Panzerboy> maximaus: asl :P
<Panzerboy> maximaus: pls :P
<Tsjoklat> there where they need sleep
<Nem[Laptop] > maximaus: australia
<monoxide> im looking at reportbug atm ;)
<Nem[Laptop] > monoxide: hah, so at least you're more with it than I am ;)
<maximaus> I'm in Sweden.
<monoxide> barely, i was about to go sleepy myself
<Nem[Laptop] > yeah, im gonna hit the hay.
<Nem[Laptop] > nite all
<Nem[Laptop] > hope ive caused more good than confusion, lol
<maximaus> Sweden, where I've never met a people so enamored of everything MS--despite their socialist/collectivist tendencies. hehe
<Xappe> bah
<Xappe> <-- also a swede
<Panzerboy> maximaus: lol
<Panzerboy> why is that?
<maximaus> brainwashing...
<Tsjoklat> nothing wrong with Sweden
<maximaus> My aunt is a teacher here and is forced to used Office XP on a lappie with 112 mb ram--since after buying XP licenses they had no money left over for ram. Ironically--she prefers Openoffice.
<Tsjoklat> even though I am not crazy about the red haring salade
<monoxide> cheap internet to download the softeware with...
* monoxide downloaded the hoary updates, all 600+MB of them, on dialup
<maximaus> Tsjoklat: I'm a swede, so I feel free to be critical of my countrymen. I LOVE herring by the way. :P
* Tsjoklat h5's monoxide 
<Tsjoklat> maximaus, ah yes herring oops sorry.. I typed it in Dutch
<Xappe> maximaus, well, and we have to feed the polar bears every morning
<maximaus> LOL
<Tsjoklat> maximaus, I like it the Dutch way.. raw with onions
<maximaus> and served by sexy blond girls at a street stand. YUM.
<linuxboy> is there an unrar for ubuntu? if so, where must i get it from?
<Tsjoklat> linuxboy, apt-get unrar-nonfree
<Tsjoklat> linuxboy, just make sure you have universe and multiverse in your rep
<Xappe> or you can just get it from rarlabs.com
<linuxboy> Tsjoklat: thatx
<linuxboy> Tsjoklat: thanx
<Tsjoklat> linuxboy, you're welcome
<flosch> hi
<Kwiat> hey there, i'd like to help out with graphic design!
<oDysseas> I want to install ubuntu linux in my computer but I only have a pci modem. Will ubuntu recognize my modem? Or I will have to download the drivers?
<Kwiat> you can see what ive done so far at my homepage www.kwiat.org
<Kwiat> anyone there to help me how i can chat to graphic designers at ubuntu?
<Neil3> try the development forums Kwiat?
<maximaus> oDysseas: depends on what the chipset is. You'll probably have to grab drivers or even a different modem.
<Kwiat> thanks neil but isnt anyone here at irc which may be kinda quicker in regard to communication?
<Neil3> i dunno about this channel
<maximaus> FWIW I've used a conexant chipped pci modem w/linux w/ zero problems.
<Tsjoklat> Kwiat, try the wiki?
<vi11e> which setting do I have fakced up , my gnomes desktop clock gets always 10minutes forward in time when I reboot?
<oDysseas> maximaus my problem is that if I must download the drivers how am I going to do it without an internet connection?
<Kwiat> just trying the forum... tsjoklat - where to post in the wiki? under which category to file such a posting?
<markuman> i can't found kernel-source-2.6.8.1.-2-386
<markuman> for the ubuntu warty 4.10
<markuman> kernel-source-2.6.8.1.-3386
<markuman> sorry, this i mean
<hydrus> does anyone know anything about the "ubuntu look and feel contest"?
<Kwiat> neil3, i'Ve no permission to post new threads in the dev forum?
<tito> hi
<hydrus> hi
<Tsjoklat> Kwiat, I would go to the art wiki page
<tito> i need install a memory stick with NTFS can help me?
<Kwiat> Tsjoklat, ive done so :)
<tito> gnome-volume-manager is installed
<Kwiat> Tsjoklat - see my posting at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtworkDiscussion
<tito> fdisk -l
<Tsjoklat> Kwiat :)
<Kwiat> :) short for kwiatkowski
<Favas> is it possible to fresh install ubuntu into an already created raid0 array?
<Kwiat> Tsjoklat, are you wondring about my name ;) or how should i understand taht?
<Xappe> hmm, I get a delayed sound output when trying (for example) tuxracer --> esddsp --> polypaudio
<looksaus> would it be appropriate for me to put a link to an external bounty in the Ubuntu wiki?
<looksaus> think of something like GPL'ing blender, but on a smaller scale...
<Xappe> is there another way to get sound from games with polypaudio up and running?
<Kwiat> see you all
<Tsjoklat> taiwk?
<Tsjoklat> way too late to be arsed by that
<olly-bh> Hi.  I've just installed ubuntu on a box - I want to use it as a mailserver, but it's refusing all external connections on port 25.  Any ideas why?
<olly-bh> postfix, btw
<wezzer> make sure that your ISP ain't blocking port 25
<olly-bh> wezzer: this is on my home network - nothing's going through my ISP yet
<olly-bh> wezzer: and my ISP doesn't block it - I've been running an OpenBSD server till now
<tito> usb device is in NTFS and i need to install it
<tito> what command i need to enter please?
<wezzer> okay, then I'm out of ideas
<pelle_> hi, i have this beginner question:
<pelle_> how do I get gnome to show computer, network, trashcan icons on my desktop?
<tito> i don't know how do this, please help
<olly-bh> wezzer: :(  thx anyway
<Tsjoklat> pelle_, gconfeditor
<Tsjoklat> pelle_, applications, system tools, gconf editor
<Tsjoklat> configuration editor pelle_
<looksaus> tito, NTFS support is read-only for the moment
<pelle_> tsjoklat, thanks!
<tito> ok but i can't read
<tito> fdisk -l detect it
<looksaus> not sure if Ubuntu has NTFS read capabilities compiled into its default kernel
<Tsjoklat> pelle_, you're welcome
<bob2> it does
<Tomcat_> looksaus: It does.
<tito> but mount /dev/sda1 /usb not work
<looksaus> (on Debian right now, can't check)
<bob2> you need to specify the filesystem
<misha> only fat32 work
<looksaus> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /usb ?
<bob2> something like that
<looksaus> on hoary, it should probably automount
<tito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<tito>        or too many mounted file systems
<tito>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<tito>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<pelle_> tsjoklat, what category in gconf?
<Tsjoklat> pelle_, gnome-session I think let me check
<Tsjoklat> pelle_, nautilus desktop
<bob2> tito: how sure are you that sda1 is the right device?
<Tsjoklat> under there you'll find it pelle_
<tito> i edit /etc/fstab
<tito> fdisk -l
<tito> * /dev/sda1
<looksaus> tito, why would you edit /etc/fstab?
<pelle_> tsjoklat, thanks again!
<looksaus> you should really make sure you can mount it correctly manualluy
<tito> to add this /dev/sda1	/mnt/win2k	ntfs	ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Tsjoklat> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows/C  ntfs    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=iso8859-1 0 0
<markuman> i'm searching for the kernel-source from ubuntu warty 4.10. what should i have in my apt/sources.list to find it
<markuman> ?
<looksaus> markuman, I don't remember exactly, but I do know there is a great howto for anything kernel related on the ubuntu wiki
<bob2> markuman: you don't need that tobuild modules
<markuman> bob2, but for nvidia driver i think so
<zenrox> nope
<zenrox> markuman, u need nvidia-glx
<markuman> ok
<Tsjoklat> markuman you don't
<zenrox> and linux-restricted-modules
<Tsjoklat> markuman if you install linux-restricted-modules you will have 3D
<bob2> markuman: nope
<bob2> markuman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> Tsjoklat: you need to do more than that
<Tsjoklat> bob2 I didn't
<zenrox> that too and www.ubuntuguide.org/#nvidiadriver <--i think
<Tsjoklat> bob2 it worked straight up for me
<bob2> well, X won't use the nvidia driver until you configure it to
<markuman> if i run sh nvidiaxxxx.run , he want the kernel-source for the nvidia modules
<bob2> markuman: indeed
<Tsjoklat> but then.. I am biased.. when zenrox says something I tend to doubt it
<bob2> 21:55:50           bob2 | markuman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> read that
<spazery> I have ubuntu 4.10, and i am trying to compile a program but i keep getting the error message, configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<zenrox> spazery,  try sudo apt-get build-essentials
<bob2> it's build-essential
<zenrox> sorry habbit
<bob2> ?
<zenrox> i put a s every thime i type that out
<looksaus> spazery, if I may be so curious, what are you trying to build?
<spazery> I get a message saying E: Invalid operation build-essential
<bob2> spazery: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<looksaus> spazery, it's apt-get install build... bob2 was faster than me
<spazery> samba
<looksaus> ok, that's what I was afraid of already
<bob2> spazery: samba's in ubuntu...
<zenrox> no need to compile samba
<looksaus> spazery, you really should read about how to install programs on Linux
<spazery> for some reason it doesnt seem to have installed. As you can prob guess im new to Linux
<bob2> spazery: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<looksaus> about the concept of package management
<looksaus> it's a bit different than what you're used to on win/mac
<spazery> ill have a look at it thanks. Yeah, it is much different. And alot better
<tito> after editing /etc/fstab is necessari to restart computer?
<looksaus> no...
<linuxboy> it there a site with all the changes from warty to hoary?
<tito> mount -t NTFS /dev/sda1 /usb response:
<tito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<tito>        or too many mounted file systems
<tito>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<tito>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<zenrox> tito make ntfs lowercase
<Denisbr> Good Morning
<tito> mount -t >ntfs< reponse the same
<zenrox> tito is it prehaps fat32
<zenrox> if so try vfat insted of ntfs
<tito> in fdisk -l reponse:
<bob2> tito: sudo modprobe ntfs
<bob2> assuming you're using an Ubuntu kernel
<tito> yes i do
<tito> reponse: * /dev/sda1 system: HPFS/NTFS
<tito> yes Ubuntu 4.10
<Denisbr> I am receiving the error:  Could not open resource will be writing when I execute play in the recorder of sound of gnome.  What it can be?
<tito> i don't know how resolve this
<looksaus> tito, lsmod|grep ntfs
<looksaus> this makes sure you have the ntfs kernel module loaded
<looksaus> if you get a result like
<looksaus> mark@navelpluis:~$ lsmod|grep ntfs
<looksaus> ntfs                   50784   0 (unused)
<looksaus> you have it loaded
<looksaus> if not, try what bob2 said: sudo modprobe ntfs
<tito> yes
<tito> it is loaded
<tito> root@ubuntu:/home/tito # lsmod|grep ntfs
<tito> ntfs                   88660  0
<bob2> then it really sounds like sda1 is not a NTFS filesystems
<bob2> why do you think it is?
<bob2> and fdisk output does not count
<looksaus> what kind of device is it?
<looksaus> because I know about zero usb mass storage devices that are ntfs formatted, except for some ordinary hard disks
<looksaus> cameras, MP3 players, other gadgets, they're almost all vfat
<looksaus> some ext3, too
<tito> i put in windows convert i: /FS:NTFS
<bob2> gah
<bob2> that was silly
<AngryClip> does anyone know of a script for kvirc that does teh "currently playing" with xmms?
<vjaz> you don't want that
<vjaz> don't do it
<vjaz> ...
<vjaz> (it's annoying)
<AngryClip> nah
<AngryClip> I want to bind it to a key (like f1)
<AngryClip> not to automaticaly spam the channels
<vjaz> hm... ok
<zenrox> or manule type in a command
<zenrox> AngryClip, check out kvircs webpage thay probly have scripts
<vjaz> well I guess that might not be all that bad... but it's still annoying when people act as robots
<AngryClip> zenrox: can't seem to find them there
<dev3> How do I allow remote shell access using root?
<zenrox> AngryClip, google can be your freind
<AngryClip> not on this occasion
<zenrox> AngryClip, thought about using xchat
<MidnightDevil> heya
<zenrox> AngryClip, xchat has toes of xmms anounce scripts
<AngryClip> zenrox: yeah, I don't like the interface
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> just a thought the AngryClip
<AngryClip> yeah ;)
<zenrox> but it might be worth it to get use to the ui of xchat for some kick butt scripts
<zenrox> or write your own
<MidnightDevil> some packages depend on ubuntu-base, how can i remove these?
<MidnightDevil> i got games that i dont need :)
<hydrus> does anyone know anything about the "ubuntu look and feel contest"?
<zenrox> MidnightDevil,  open synaptic and look for the games you dont want and uninstall them
<MidnightDevil> when i uninstall them i get the msg that that package depends on ubuntu-desktop or alike
<thoreauputic> MidnightDevil: that's a meta-package - removing it won't hurt anything
<thoreauputic> (ubuntu-base)
<zenrox> hes right
<thoreauputic> same for ubuntu-desktop
<MidnightDevil> oh ok
<Xappe> does sb live support hardware mixing? (i'm getting tired of soundservers and nforce2 onboard sound)
<MidnightDevil> same goes for "kde-base" and alike right ?
<thoreauputic> when in doubt, type apt-cache show <package> and see if it says "meta"
<MidnightDevil> k
<vi11e> what windows emulators are there available in apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> MidnightDevil: apt will warn you if you try to deatroy your system *grin*
<thoreauputic> s/deatroy/destroy
<JzE> Does any1 know good sites which tell you how to get quake2 work in linux?
<dev3> How do I enable root login via ssh?
<thoreauputic> dev3: sounds like a bad idea
<vi11e> JzE: what emulator did you try it with?
<JzE> vi11e: Haven't tried it with any yet
<thoreauputic> dev3: what's wrong with user login followed by sudo -s or similar?
<dev3> ah
<dev3> I totally forgot about that
<dev3> lol
<zenrox> lol
<dev3> sorry 5am
<zenrox> lol
<dev3> need sleep
<vi11e> I have wine, but it seems that it is not very good, I am about to try some alternative emulator, but I don't really know what should I try
<zenrox> ville try qemu
<vi11e> I need to get 3d game virtual pool3 to work.. and multisim program
<vi11e> hmm ok
<Neil3> foobillard
<Neil3> 3d pool ^
<vi11e> yea but it isn't as good as vp3
<JzE> I looked at some sites and they said that I need pak0.pak from windows installation and linux binaries
<vi11e> and it lags on my machine, I have ati card and I can't instal lgood drivers.. no matter if I install fglrx drivers it still lags
<JzE> I got the pak0.pak and linux binaries.. But how do I start the game? =/
<zenrox> vi11e,  read this to it will help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13823
<vi11e> ok, I'll try the qemu first
<Pelle> Newbie question: Are there any good graphical tools for handling fat32 disk mounting in linux?
<zenrox> Pelle,  no
<Pelle> ok ;)
<zenrox> but you can tell ubuntu to mount fat32 at start up so you dont have to think about it
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> I am currently dual-booting. 80 gb hd. how should i format my ntfs and add it to my linux?
<kreiger> or do i need to format the entire thing? also, what do i do with grub?
<Pelle> zenrox - yes, I know - but it sure would be nice with a gui and some smooth icons rather than poking around with fstab
<vi11e> hmm seems like that qemu is emulating the pc not windows.. so I should have a full windows install ? naa thanks
<Pelle> This HAL thing is very nice, but I have a particular key (or whatever they call) it I would like to edit manually (a vendor.string). Is that possible, and where do I do it?
<ompaul> kreiger, do you want to close down that other thing for ever?
<ompaul> kreiger, if so then you need to type sudo fdisk -l and it will show the layout of the hardrive
<kreiger> close down xp forever? yeah. i do.
<kreiger> but how do i attach it to my current file system?
<ompaul> kreiger, after that you need to note the partition that has ntfsomething on it
<kreiger>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kreiger> /dev/hda1   *           1       83848    42258951    7  HPFS/NTFS
<kreiger> /dev/hda2           83849      154016    35364672   83  Linux
<kreiger> /dev/hda3          154017      155009      500472    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<kreiger> /dev/hda5          154017      155009      500440+  82  Linux swap
<kreiger> what hda3 is, i have NO idea.
<zenrox> kreiger, are you going to get ride of windows compleatly
<kreiger> yea.
<ompaul> kreiger, it is an extended partition
<ompaul> kreiger, have you got a lot of personal data on that box?
<zenrox> just do a reinstall and do a auto partion in the installer
<kreiger> most of the important stuff is burned
<zenrox> thats the quickest way
<NetwrkMonkey> yah know
<kreiger> i have some music, but p2p is a beautiful thing
<NetwrkMonkey> ubuntu is quite confusing on how to install Java
<NetwrkMonkey> from the guide's and how to's
<NetwrkMonkey> too many different options and ways
<kreiger> so, i guess to answer your question, no, not really that much personal stuff
<zenrox> NetwrkMonkey, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> its the easyest way
<NetwrkMonkey> it's like stopping to ask for instructions and getting 15 answers
<kreiger> i guess i just don't really wanna format the entire thing, you know?
<kreiger> not like i can even acess the windows xp anyway
<kreiger> except through a mounted drive
<felix_1> Hi, Somenone knows how gnome initialise its menus when a new user starts it for the first time ? ( it takes the data from a skeleton, in the case of Ubuntu it must be somewhere in etc ...
<ompaul> NetwrkMonkey, have you downloaded a file?
<NetwrkMonkey> i'm just ranting
<NetwrkMonkey> ;p
<zenrox> NetwrkMonkey, lol
<kreiger> new question.
<kreiger> how do i open .wmv files in nix?
<ompaul> NetwrkMonkey, you have a simple enough problem to solve I can answer in a couple of lines - so your rant is not really a good thing (tm)
<darksatanic> kreiger: mplayer, usually
<darksatanic> kreiger: You will need the appropriate Win32 codec as well
<kreiger> i think i got them.
<kreiger> yeah, i did
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm i can't decide, do i want the jre or the jdk, i might do some development, but then i can't decide
<NetwrkMonkey> argh
<kreiger> is it cause i'm trying to run the file from an ntfs drive?
<darksatanic> Unlikely.
<ompaul> NetwrkMonkey, so take something and if you want more get it
<kreiger> hm
<darksatanic> .wmv covers a whole range of evils.
<NetwrkMonkey> ompaul, you in ireland?
<kreiger> well, i'm trying .avi now
<kreiger> or, rather .mpg
<cyrus82> hi! does anyone know when xorg 6.8.2 will be in hoary? (i need the new nv driver)
<darksatanic> You may not have the exact codec needed.
<ompaul> NetwrkMonkey, I hope so
<kreiger> and i'm getting an error from totem
<bretzel> NetwrkMonkey: I have jdk 1.5 - with netbeans, the ubuntu wiki and /or howto shows how to installit and setup :-)
<apokryphos> I've made a static IP, but after a restart, it reverts back to my old IP until I do an ifdown/ifup eth0. Is this meant to happen?
<ompaul> NetwrkMonkey, when I flew home on Wednesday night the airport was Dublin :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: it's an illusion - as far as I'm concerbed you are in Australia ;)
<thoreauputic> *concerned
<ompaul> thoreauputic, perhaps, but then again if I was I would be in hanging out in cape trib :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, then I would have no net access
<thoreauputic> hehe
<ompaul> which makes my presence even more of an illusion
<snowblink> apokryphos: where/how did you specify your static ip?
<apokryphos> snowblink: in /etc/network/interfaces
* thoreauputic ponders writing a piece on the metaphysics of IRC
<NetwrkMonkey> so far i like ubuntu
<snowblink> apokryphos: that should keep work then
<NetwrkMonkey> i've been using it for hrm 3 months now?
<snowblink> apokryphos: keep them
<NetwrkMonkey> been with linux sincce redhat 3.0.3
<spiral> fabbione: hello ?
<spiral> NetwrkMonkey: whoah... which kernel was it then ?
<apokryphos> snowblink: Keep work? Does this mean I have to do an ifdown/ifup eth0 everytime?
<snowblink> apokryphos: no. Sorry. If you enter it there, it should keep them
<thoreauputic> dhcp issues?
<apokryphos> snowblink: Something must be going wrong then. ;-)
<apokryphos> Prior to having a static IP though, funnily enough, the local IP never changed.
<thoreauputic> a brilliant illumination of the obviuos ;) !
<apokryphos> Sure is refreshing
<NetwrkMonkey> brb
<snowblink> apokryphos: Hmmm. Local IP, static IP. Are you NATing?
<apokryphos> Well, network stuff, yes
<spiral> any new about ipw2200 fix ?
<apokryphos> brb
<ompaul> spiral, that was kernel version 1.2.13 according to rick moen in an article to be found here --->> http://www.linuxmafia.com/~rick/linux-info/info-general
<spiral> ompaul: ouah :-)
<fuflo> hi. where is the default cursor theme defined on warty? i like those white cursors, but when i update pkgs from hoary, those cursors disappear.. how can i save current config?
<fuflo> yoohoo?
<cheleb> fuflo: Hi, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14029
<fuflo> k
<tito> how can i format a memory stick for read in Windows and Ubuntu? NTFS?
<Xappe> fuflo, you should not mix packages from hoary with warty. use backports instead if you have to, or upgrade to hoary...
<cheleb> tito: FAT16/32 should work
<tito> and how can i format this?
<tito> my device usb is in /dev/sda1
<cheleb> tito: fdisk /dev/sda1
<tito> tnks
<fuflo> Xappe, backports? :/
<fuflo> cheleb, thanks. looks helpful
<Xappe> fuflo, yes. packages from hoary that have been altered to fit warty
<fuflo> k
<Xappe> but I would be careful with them too, because they can screw you when upgrading to hoary later on
<cheleb> Does anyone in here have problems with sound/polypaudio?
<plagerism> Is there something special I need to do to be able to print from openoffice to a cups printer??
<plagerism> I have verified the printer works in other programs, just not in openoffice
<fuflo> Xappe, but.. hm.. sooner or later all packages would be updated if i use hoary's pkgs.. so after some time i will have full hoary? :)
<thoreauputic> cheleb: you are not alone - lots of people, it seems
<Xappe> fuflo, well...no...if you do not dist-upgrade to hoary, you'll end up with a total me....hmm...mixture
<vi11e> Hey, is there some freeware OS emulator?
<vi11e> like VMware
<cheleb> thoreauputic: well, at the end it's good to hear that i am not alone ( in some sense :) )
<Tomcat_> vi11e: There's Bochs...
<thoreauputic> on mac, there's mac-on-linux
<thoreauputic> which can also run linux-on-linux (not windows though, since there's no win for ppc ;) )
<Seiken`> is it okay to ask if someone can look at my thread on ubuntuforums.org and see if they can help me out? or is that considered disrepectful to the people on the forum (by not waiting for their responses)
<Silensius> howh can i remove openoffice and reinstall french version ?
<fuflo> Xappe, hm.. i did this last time i had installed ubuntu.. and then ant login prompt it showed hoary.. isnt that enough?
<thoreauputic> Seiken`: URL?
<Seiken`> thoreauputic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16111
<Seiken`> I am just eager to get it up and running is all.
<Seiken`> (running off the LiveCD right now)
<thoreauputic> Seiken`: looking
<Seiken`> thanks
<cheleb> Silensius: apt-get install language-support-fr
<plagerism> do I need something special to print from openoffice to a cups print server??
<Silensius> thanks
<thoreauputic> Seiken`: have you tried doing  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  ?  I have heard that sometimes works
<thoreauputic> Seiken`: but it looks like a deeper problem
<jono> fabbione, you here?
<plagerism> in openoffice my print jobs just go into oblivion
<plagerism> thats not good
<Silensius> cheleb : i'm on mac and it says no packages
<plagerism> they go to the big bit bucket in the sky
<username> if I wanted to install ubunto, how would I be able to ascertain which programs are of which version, before I do so?
<Seiken`> thoreauputic: yes, I have. It just gives me dependency errors on a bunch of x stuff.
<thoreauputic> username: which program in particular? There are thousands ...
<username> thoreauputic: all of them
<thoreauputic> Seiken`: hmm - sorry I don't know then: but possibly your disc is corrupt? You checked the md5sum?
<username> thoreauputic: just list them all for me - I'll stop you when you get to one that I'm interested in
<cheleb> Silensius: i guess you'll have to go here then : http://fr.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html#fr
<Seiken`> thoreauputic: possible. I did not check the md5sum, no, because up until yesterday I didn't even know about md5sum checking :)
<thoreauputic> username: haha - you want me to flood the channel for the next hour?
<username> thoreauputic: unless there's a better way
<Bandit> Seiken` sorry i just arrived here but is your problem you cant get it installed completely?
<Seiken`> Bandit: check this URL for my problem -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16111
<whyubuntu> is there anyone who could tell me what is special about ubuntu or give me some links?
<username> thoreauputic: there must be some means of ascertaining what versions are currently in ubunto or not?
<Bandit> Seiken` no sorry thought you wanted help
<thoreauputic> username: aure - look on distrowatch.com
<Seiken`> ok, thanks anyway
<username> thoreauputic: for example, the program 'inkscape' is currently at 0.41 release.
<username> thoreauputic: excellent - I'll investigate
<thoreauputic> username: distrowatch has most versions listed
<username> that'll be very useful - thanks
<thoreauputic> username: be aware there are over 10 000 packages available....
<Bandit> :)
<snowblink> hoary-users, is postfix still the default MTA?
<ompaul> whyubuntu, try having a look at www.ubuntulinux.org the fact that if you check out distrowatch.com you will see it getting a bit of interest - I have been using OSS for 10+ years and I am happy to suggest it to anyone who asks :-)
<Panzerboy> snowblink: yes
<Panzerboy> is there any way i can install tomcat in ubuntu besides the obviuosly manual way ?
<thoreauputic> username: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<snowblink> Panzerboy: cheers.
<plagerism> where do I file Ubuntu bugs??
<Panzerboy> cheers snowblink
<snowblink> Panzerboy: I just installed tomcat... let me check my notes
<Panzerboy> snowblink: thanks
<fuflo> where are all modules that are loaded on startup ? or is it managed by hotplug. and if so, then how can i exclude some modules i dont want to load.. ?
<snowblink> Panzerboy: no probs downloading it and tar xvzf -C /opt
<thoreauputic> plagerism: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Panzerboy> snowblink: ok
<snowblink> Panzerboy: only issue on warty was mod_jk compilation
<zenrox> heas a good question i got dual monters set up in my xorg.conf but the other vid card (witch also uses a nvidia driver) will not turn it on so i was forsed to use the nv driver just to get back here
<zenrox> xorg log said some thing about unresoulved symboles
<Panzerboy> snowblink: well, i didn't plan on using mod_jk
<username> thoreauputic: that's interesting, ubunto has only got about twenty or thirty packages in it.
<Panzerboy> snowblink: i don't have apache installed on the machine and besides that, it's not a production server
<snowblink> Panzerboy: fair enough. I think that the bug (Debian 243340) should be fixed in Hoary anyway
<jono> anyone know about using bluetooth with a nokia phone?
<thoreauputic> username: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<Panzerboy> jono: depends on what you want to do
<zenrox> anyone want to take a stab
<thoreauputic> username: and everything at  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<whyubuntu> ompaul, thanks, that is what i wanted, i will look it trough
<ironwolf> jono: you want jdub's bluetooth stuff, not sure where it is or if jdub is up right now.
<thoreauputic> username: that should keep you busy for an eon or so ;)
<jono> Panzerboy, I want to use gnome-phone-manager, but I keep getting an error about it not being able to use /dev/rfcomm0 - it does exist, but I suspect it is a udev problem
<cheleb> fuflo: yes, they are all managed by hotplug. to disable modules at startup they must be blacklisted in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<jono> ironwolf, what stuff?
<Panzerboy> jono: i see, i was more interested in some sync stuff
<zenrox> how can i tell ubuntu to use the same driver for a second video card
<ironwolf> jono: jdub built stuff for bluetooth to work. *sorry for being vague, I haven't used it*
<username> thoreauputic: aha - found it. Thanks. I see inkscape is a version behind there, too
<username> thoreauputic: but not three versions behind as gentoo is
<jono> Panzerboy, how do I get it to sync? I have managed to get a message on the phone where it asks to connect, but it has a problem weith the rfcomm thing
<ironwolf> Is there a way to make an ntfs filesystem read-write without re-compiling the kernel?
<thoreauputic> username: look in hoary for the latest stuff
<Panzerboy> jono: that's what i would like to know myself too :)
<fuflo> cheleb, thx again :)
<Panzerboy> jono: i've been searching a way to sync my address book with evolution
<jono> Panzerboy, you had the same problems?
<jono> with rfcomm?
<Panzerboy> but up until know, i didn't find anything
<cheleb> fuflo: cheers
<Panzerboy> jono: no, i didn't try to use gnome-phone-manager
<jono> Panzerboy, how did you get it to sync?
<Panzerboy> snowblink: it's strange, but it seems that in debian there is a tomcat package
<Panzerboy> snowblink: i'm wondering why it's not in ubuntu
<Panzerboy> jono: i didn't, i just said above that i'm TRYING to find a way to sync it
<jono> ahhh
<zenrox> how do i get dual monters set up using 2 deferent nvidia vid cards (xorg.conf is edited right i think) but it will not kick on the second montoer using the nvidia driver as xorg complains about unresoulved symboles in nvidia
<zenrox> nad to change the second vid card to use nv just so i can log back in to get more help
<zenrox> nad=had
<zanshin> Hello everybody
<zenrox> hello
<zanshin> I tried Yoper because it uses i686 packages. But the packagemanagent sucks. So I want to try ubuntu. Does this distro use i686 or i386 packages?
<thoreauputic> zenrox: just for reference - you don't actually *need* X for IRC - ubuntu has irssi-text by default
<zanshin> or can I choose :)
<vi11e> hey what's up with this : I make a link out of an exe file, and if I run this link it starts to whine about some file that is located in the dir of the original exe
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  ya but i wanted to prove to my self that x still worked with the config file was edited right
<blk> is it possible to use ssh to connect the server to the client in order to pierce the firewall? (send an invitation)
<thoreauputic> zanshin: i386 execept for kernels you can choose to install, I think
<thoreauputic> zenrox: fair enough ;)
<zanshin> thoreauputic: tobad thanks anyway.
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  and it works
<Echylo> what is a good cd ripper?
<Echylo> or is sound juicer thing ok?
<ironwolf> Echylo: grip
<thoreauputic> Echylo: it's a bit limited - grip is better
<ompaulAFK> Echylo, the ripper works
<Echylo> hmm does it rips to ogg?
<zenrox> just need to track down why xorg dont like using the same driver for 2 doferent vid cards
<ompaulAFK> Echylo, yes
<snowblink> blk: are you talking about port fowarding?
<plagerism> ughh, I just want to print from openoffice, but spadmin crashes all over the place
<Echylo> ok thank you
<blk> snowblink: i don't have access to the NAT-settings
<snowblink> blk: Not clear what you are trying to achieve
<blk> snowblink: that's why i need the server to invite me -> open the connection
<snowblink> blk: It depends on your firewall settings
<blk> snowblink: the firewall of the server tolerates a connection once it's been opend from inside but refuses it if i try to connect from outside
<snowblink> blk: okay. And you are trying to connect from the outside to this server?
<blk> snowblink: yeah
<zenrox> i am wondering if i have to mod probe agine the nvidia driver and have it point to the other vid card
<username> am I right in thinking that if I were to install ubuntu there wouldn't be any kde?
<snowblink> blk: I think you need to open your firewall to allow connections from outside then.
<thoreauputic> username: not by default - but you cab install it from reposirories with synaptic
<thoreauputic> *can
<blk> snowblink: that's the problem, it's a network firewall that i don't have access to.. i know WinVNC has such an option for the server to send an invitation and it's working, but i want the same thing for SSH
<thoreauputic> username: you would enable the "universe" repository in the synaptic package manager
<thoreauputic> or use apt-get
<vi11e> hey what's up with this : I make a link out of an exe file, and if I run this link it starts to whine about some file that is located in the dir of the original exe.
<snowblink> blk: I don't think you can do that. I hope you can't. :/
<vi11e> windoows applicadion... the link tries to run in wine
<thoreauputic> vi11e: with wine? There are no exe files in linux
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<vi11e> so I somehow have to get to the directory to run it..:( so I can't have a link?
<vi11e> I run link to elma.exe and it says the elma.res is missing... which is located in elma dir... and if I run elma.exe in elma dir, it works fine
<AndyR> lo all
<vi11e> also this command works: "cd /dirtoelma/;wine elma.exe"  <--
<vi11e> in terminal
<snowblink> blk: I would be too concerned about security if I had anything running that could do that.
<Echylo> I was wondering, issit possible to integrate a webbrowser into the desktop
<blk> snowblink: i understand..trojans and so..
<Echylo> like in XP an active desktop
<snowblink> blk: firewall change to allow your ip would be best option
<username> thoreauputic: thanks
<snowblink> Echylo: funny
<Echylo> what?
<snowblink> Echylo: integrating browser and desktop
<cheleb> vi11e: make shure your link is not pointing to your application directly. instead it would be a launcher with an command like this "wine c:////Program\ Files//elma.exe"
<Echylo> is there something wrong with it?
<Echylo> for example a 500*500 screen with google
<Echylo> on workspace 4
<Echylo> :p
<thoreauputic> Echylo: what is the advantage exactly?
<Echylo> I dunno
<Echylo> fun
* snowblink refers you to MS court cases over the past few years
<rel> hi, is preemtption enabled in the default hoary kernel?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: you can just leave a browser running on workspace4 opened to google, can't you?
<kreiger> is there a way to see what was in the console before a hard crash?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> nvm
<blk> snowblink: i know but that's not possible in this case.. maybe i can tunnel it through..
<jono> has anyone reported bugs in the 2.10 version of bluez-utils
<vi11e> cheleb: I have it in a directory like this: /home/ville/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/elma hmmp, so how would you type it?
<username> is ubuntu a 'user' oriented distribution, or is it more suitable for technical people and programmers?
<thoreauputic> username: it's intended to "just work" ou of the box
<username> thoreauputic: excellent. That's the one I'm after, then.
<thoreauputic> username: but the stuff is available if you want more advanced
<ompaulAFK> username, it is a user oriented distro - evidence to whit, my father in law who never owned a computer before is happy using it for email and stuff
<ogb> hi, I've tried to compile my own kernel on ubuntu. Do I have to creat an initrd?
<username> I want 'just works' - I'm used to OS X, which does exactly that. I'm getting fed up with gentoo, which 'just doesnt' half the time.
<cheleb> ville: wine "c:////Program\ Files//elma hmmp//elma.exe"
<snowblink> ogb: If you have things like ext3 as a module, yes.
<thoreauputic> username: how well it works rather depends what you need to do ")
<ogb> snowblink, I have not, all FS are static compiled into the kernel.
<chapter3> hey all, where can i find the latest horay install cd?
<thoreauputic> username: for the basics, it should be fine
<Echylo> what is the shortcut to switch in workspaces?
<username> I reckon basics will do me fine for now
<Echylo> wasn't it ctrl + numberN
<Echylo> ?
<cheleb> chapter3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<chapter3> cheleb: ty
<ogb> snowblink, but GRUB won't load my kernel, it stops after the  uncompressing of the kernel :(
<vi11e> cheleb there's no folder hmmp, I Just added that as if I was thinking, sorry :) and... I added it without that and nothing happens :/
<thoreauputic> ogb: ubuntu uses udev and hald and a few other things your kernel may lack
<ogb> on gentoo I compiled my kernel everytime myself and it just worked
<ogb> thoreauputic, what is hald?
<snowblink> hal
<cheleb> vi11e:  strange. this is what helped me out with cinema4d under wine.
<thoreauputic> ogb: see above, and you would need to compile "the debian way" with kernel-package
<krism> upgrading to 2.6.10 got my suspend-to-ram working :)
<vi11e> but shouldn't I include the correct path... /drive_c/ and those
<thoreauputic> well, not *need*, but it would be easier
<ogb> thoreauputic, I've tried to compile the kernel "the debian way" with make-kpkg
<thoreauputic> ogb: OK
<ogb> no success
<ogb> :(
<krism> but, while suspended, my system clock goes crazy fast - e.g. in 10 minutes of suspended-ness, the clock goes forward 1.5 hours
<krism> anybody ever hear of this before?
<roka_> helllo
<thoreauputic> ogb: why are you compiling? just for interest, or for some specific feature?
<zenrox> ogb, got to add --initrd i think to it when you making kpakg
<lzap> hello I need help
<ogb> thoreauputic, dvb card
<lzap> Hello, I have modified the Horay Live ISO by extracting it, adding some directories (/extra - with some documentation and other files) and recreated the iso
<lzap> mkisofs -o ../isofile.iso 1 -allow-leading-dots -allow-multidot -iso-level 4 -J -R -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c +isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table .
<lzap> When I burn it and run it, the message appears and I am not able to boot the live system.
<roka_> who do i get mine PCI-ex grafic-card working on Warty amd 64 verison? Ive tried to compile Xorg6.8.1 but it keeps failing
<cheleb> ville: no, because you start wine all paths are relative to your "fake windows" paths
<ogb> zeedo, do I need --initrd?
<vi11e> tell me what all commands I can use to read error messages: "tail /var/log/messages" , dmesg , ?
<roka_> how*
<vi11e> hmm ok
<ogb> thoreauputic, I have to compile the kernel, that is the problem
<zenrox> ogb go read up in the forums
<ogb> i will do this :)
<cheleb> ville: try the command without the quotes
<zenrox> that will tell it to mk a initrd for grub
<lzap> the message is  "The CD-ROM drive contains a non-Ubuntu CD"
<zenrox> i had the same prob
<lzap> what it means?
<roka_> do someone know howto use pci-ex graficcards in Warty AMD64 version?
<vi11e> alrighty, now it works, but I still got the same "elma.res missing" so it thought I wasn't in the actual directory
<ogb> zenrox, ok, i will create an initrd
<zenrox> ogb search for kernel compile
<zenrox> ogb thats why the debian way does work just need to have it make a initrd too
<ogb> ok, thx
<lzap> what  "The CD-ROM drive contains a non-Ubuntu CD" means in the Horay Live CD please?
<krism> hmm. adding 'hwclock --hctosys' fixed it.
<vi11e> cheleb: is there a chance that I can make a launcher than runs a terminal command like it would run in terminal?
<krism> (err, adding that to my suspend.sh script after system wake up fixed it)
<Bandit> lzap means you need the hoary cd
<cheleb> ville: what about this?  wine "c://Program Files/elma/elma.exe"
<lzap> but why?
<lzap> its the oficial live cd (beta version)
<Bandit> maybe you burnt it wrong
<Bandit> try again
<Aquila> hi
<lzap> slightly modified, I have just unpacked the iso, added a directory and recreated it back...
<cheleb> vi11e: yes, as soon as you have found the right command you can create a desktop-launcher for it
<Bandit> so its not official then
<lzap> its not
<lzap> official works fine
<lzap> i have found this page: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<vi11e> same again, elma.res file is missing... and yes, I have found a terminal command
<vi11e> cd /home/ville/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/elma;wine Elma12.exe
<vi11e> that in quotes works
<vi11e> 2 commands in 1
<vi11e> with launcher it says : Details: Failed to execute child process "cd /home/ville/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/elma;wine Elma12.exe" (No such file or directory)
<Aquila> how can i install my modem driver?
<Aquila> :
<vi11e> what does that mean, it couldn't execute the cd command or the 2nd command ?
<dwa_> depends on the type of modem you have aquila
<cheleb> ville: how about creating an bash-script with your commands and launch that with an launcher?
<dwa_> i'm guessing a winmodem?
<lzap> what command is Horay Live CD iso created?
<thoreauputic> Aquila: we need more info ;)
<Aquila> it is a bt voyager USB modem
<Aquila> lol
<Aquila> bt voyager adsl usb modem
<vi11e> cheleb: sounds like I could do it, but I am not familiar with bash scripts... if you want to help me (in priv window or here) :)
<dwa_> aquila : step 1 - plug it in ;)
<vi11e> cheleb: I know how to add alias to bash
<vi11e> that's all
<Aquila> lol
<Aquila> it was in
<cheleb> ville: pm me
<ompaulAFK> lzap,  cdrecord dev=?,?,? -pad driveropts=burnfree hoary-live-i386.iso     :: you find the value of dev from 'cdrecord --scanbus'
<Aquila> the drivers are for windows and mac
<Aquila> i need new drivers
<dwa_> i'm sorry aquila but i don't have any experience with usb adsl modems
* ompaulAFK notes that I am supposed to be afk but will be gone in a min or two so I think I will leave it :)
<dwa_> i have an ethernet modem
<lzap> -pad?
<ompaulAFK> lzap, as I wrote it, it will work
<lzap> thank you! will test it, I will report
<dwa_> aquila: maybe this helps? http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/index.php?lang=en
<thoreauputic> lzap: if cdrecord -scanbus complains, try  cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<lzap> but when I burn the official ISO it works fine
<Matrix_Soul> hi
<lzap> i meah how the iso is created, not burned... will try it tho
<thoreauputic> lzap: ah, I see - you are remastering?
<thoreauputic> lzap: if so, that's ouside my experience
<thoreauputic> *outside
<Matrix_Soul> how can I can change the gdm screen?? because since I upgraded to hoary, it displays a picture of debian instead of a picture of ubuntu
<housetier> Matrix_Soul sudo gdm-setup might get you started
<LinuxJones> Matrix_Soul, gdmsetup
<lzap> yes... I have just extracted the iso and added one directory that have nothing to do with Ubuntu, just to have the CD be full... and it do not work: "The CD-ROM drive contains a non-Ubuntu CD"
<thoreauputic> Matrix_Soul, housetier  gdmsetup I think
<thoreauputic> all one word
<Matrix_Soul> ok, thanks
<sid77> ciao
<thoreauputic> lzap: man mkisofs maybe?
<lzap> I have created loads of modified Live CDs and it worked...
<thoreauputic> lzap: someone with remastering experience may be able to help - I don't know, I'm afraid
<kreiger> How do i download jre?
<kreiger> i'm on the jre site, and i'm trying to follow the ubuntuguide.org, but i'm not sure what to download on the page
<kreiger> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<lzap> please someone with Array 4 Live CD mastering experience - I need an urgent help!
<snowblink> kreiger: JDK for other platforms
<kreiger> thanks snow
<membreya> kreiger: use blackdown ;)
<Bandit> kreiger i think you want jre for other platforms
<snowblink> kreiger: oh sorry you wanted the JRE
<kreiger> ....
<Bandit> :)
* kreiger grumbles
<snowblink> kreiger: the JDK should still still work, if you've downloaded it. :)
<kreiger> how do i delete the jdk then?
<kreiger> Well, yeah, but the ubuntuguide is specific
<kreiger> alsoo, i'm trying to run azeureus
<kreiger> ..
<kreiger> or however you spell it
<kreiger> how do i delete what i just unpacked in  the bin?
<thoreauputic> kreiger: if you haven't installed yet, it should be sitting there in the directory I think
<membreya> kreiger: azureus is easy..just got it running on my system :)
<kreiger> Yeah, i'm following the guide
<kreiger> anyway i unpacked it.
<kreiger> sh jdk etc
<lzap> please someone with Array 4 Live CD mastering experience - I need an urgent help!
<jovian> im having issues with my screen resolution the auto detect didn't set up 1280x1024 so I edited the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file and it still didn't pick it up. how can I add that resolution so that I can get out of the huge 1024x768
<membreya> hmmm under ubuntu is there a way to limit the speed of certain ports? ie to throttle port 6881?
<thoreauputic> lzap: why do you need the extra direstory? Is it important?
<AndyR> can anyone explain how to spare a printer on hoary connected to printer port to another hoary computer?
<snowblink> kreiger: the JRE should be in there
<lzap> yes, I am preparing a CD cover for a magazine
<AndyR> spare = share :)
<kreiger> it wasn't, actually
<kreiger> dun matter
<snowblink> kreiger: no jre subdirectory?
<kreiger> i'm good now
<kreiger> i'm fine now, snowblink
<kreiger> this is only a temp install anyway
<kreiger> so i can figure out if i wanna keep ubuntu
<kreiger> i think i do tho
<kreiger> how do i delete a file in command line?
<ups> kreiger: rm filename
<thoreauputic> kreiger: rm <file>
<kreiger> danke
<ups> np :)
<kreiger> brb
<jovian> please anyone I can't find a howto or a faq on it either
<snowblink> jovian: check your monitor frequencies
<thoreauputic> jovian: the fact that you've edited the file means you will have to continue to do it manually: the usual way would have been sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> or xserver-xorg in hoary
<thoreauputic> but that won't work for a file you've edited (debian respects your changes)
<lzap> please someone with Array 4 Live CD mastering experience - I need an urgent help! (it seems Array 4 is checking CDROM label or something - cannot get my modification to boot)
<jovian> its at 60Hz
<jovian> noted thoreauputic and thanks for the input
<crack> hello all
<lzap> I am trying to set the CD label to "Ubuntu 5.04 i386 Bin-1"
<thoreauputic> lzap: perhaps the CD checks its md5sum and finds it different - so refuses to cooperate (just a wild guess)
<lzap> no distros do that...
<thoreauputic> lzap: maybe search the CD for md5sum?
<thoreauputic> lzap: OK you probably know better - just a suggestion
<lzap> but I didnt changed anything, I have just added one directory
<thoreauputic> that would change the md5sum, though wouldn't it?
<lzap> no the installer is not able to check whole CD, that takes 10 minutes .... or more
<crack> can someone tell me why wine wont open ventrilo?
<crack> its so quick... i cant see everything
<lzap> open console and see the error message
<thoreauputic> lzap: md5 checks don't take ten minutes!
<crack> you mean terminal?
<kreiger> ok. why can't i play .avi and .mpg files?
<lzap> yep
<crack> i did
<crack> i cant see anything?
<lzap> thor: yes it does, try to check the WHOLE CD, I mean 700MB... 10 minutes...
<crack> i also cant open wine
<lzap> at least
<crack> or
<crack> i dont know exactly the command
<lzap> please someone with Array 4 Live CD mastering experience - I need an urgent help! (it seems Array 4 is checking CDROM label or something - cannot get my modification to boot)
<thoreauputic> I don't think repeating the same thing wil help somehow...
<crack> hey thor!
<crack> long time no see
<Jelte> anyone know how i can work out what type of memory i have installed?  I did an  'lshw'  which shows me its DIM DRAM Synchronous, 256, but not what bus speed...
<thoreauputic> hey crack :)
<crack> thoreauputic, can you help me with a quick prob with wine?
<kreiger> Anybody know why i wouldn't be able to view mpg or avi files?
<kreiger> i got w32codecs
<thoreauputic> crack: sorry I know nothing about wine  :(
<crack> thoreauputic, thats ok thanks!!
<crack> kreiger, what player are you using?
<crack> mplayer?
<crack> totem?
<kreiger> totem
<kreiger> i get an error
<kreiger> one sec
<kreiger> nvm. now it works
<kreiger> huh
<crack> hahaha
<crack> hey where did u get the codec?
<kreiger> apt-get install 232codecs
<kreiger> w32codecs
<crack> not finding them
<crack> hmm
<kreiger> add extra repositories
<crack> i have all of them
<Matrix_Soul> hi
<kreiger> www.ubuntuguide.com
<kreiger> or something
<kreiger> well, it worked for me, man
<crack> for some stupid reason, my keyboard w is a u
<crack> wtf
<Matrix_Soul> I cant open amule and when i try it from terminal it says:
<Matrix_Soul> root@BLT:~ # amule
<Matrix_Soul> amule: relocation error: amule: symbol _7wxPanel.sm_eventTable, version WXGTK_2.4 not defined in file libwx_gtk-2.4.so.0 with link time reference
<crack> well, i dont get it
<crack>  in terminal
<crack> my w looks like a u
<crack> but
<crack> everywhere else
<crack> its a w
<Matrix_Soul> can anybody help me?
<jovian> #slune
<kreiger> sorry crack
<kreiger> lol
<thoreauputic> crack: is you terminal set for utf? There's an option for that in gnome-terminal (or whatever your default is)
<crack> nah its ok
<crack> i just went to root terminal and it is a w
<crack> so
<crack> in regular terminal, its a u
<crack> rofl
<LinuxJones> Matrix_Soul, have you checked google ?
<crack> still looks like a u
<crack> changed that thor
<jovian> I would like to thank whoever suggested looking at the refresh rates. They were in range of my monitor but I rewset them to exactly what my monitor can do and it works so Thank you
<msg43> how do I install the ubuntu source?
<crack> kreiger, i still cant install the codecs... but again its probably that idont have the right repository
<crack> oh well
<crack> i will get it later
<crack> way too much configuring to do besides that
<cocol> h
<crack> got some work to do
<crack> see yall
<kreiger> crack
<kreiger> one sec
<Bandit> msg43 you mean the iso
<kreiger> here
<thoreauputic> kreiger: he's left :)
<cocol> crack http://ubuntuguide.or
<kreiger> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<msg43> Bandit: I have the iso burnt to cd but I need to get the source of the kernel to compile ndiswrapper
<cocol> http://ubuntuguide.org
<kreiger> Crack, click mine
<kreiger> oh
<kreiger> grrr
* Bandit thinks that this out of the box thing is not so out of the box :)
<thoreauputic> Bandit: restricted formats are an issue, unfortunately
<thoreauputic> not much can be done about that
<Bandit> restricted? isnt what hes after for a wireless connection?
<thoreauputic> Bandit: soory I missed something (not on the ball today )
<thoreauputic> ;)
* Bandit once again thinks that this out of the box thing is not so out of the box :)
<Sionide> damn my ubuntu cd coming yesterday
<Sionide> i'm gonna do *no* homework today :P
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> my gnome-btdownload suddenly stopped working, any suggestions ?
<da_bon_bon> anyone can help me with installin vmware 4.5.2 build 8848
<ironwolf> I'm seeing cryptsetup device in /dev/mapper disappear when I reboot.  I'm following directions in the wiki.  Where do I look now?
<da_bon_bon> Sionide: how would u know ?
<Sionide> da_bon_bon, cos i'm gonna be mucking about with ubuntu all day instead of doing any work
<Sionide> i'm too good at procrastinating
<Sionide> i'll do some work when i've got it all set up on my laptop ;)
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, you can try running /usr/bin/btdownload.gui and see what error comes up ?
<msg43> how to do I upgrade to hoary
<vi11e> Hey what is this: USERS folder in /home/myname/ and myname.ini inside.  <-- what file and why? can I delete it?
<Sionide> if you're not sure, it's usually a good policy not to delete stuff
<vi11e> yea , but I thought if someone knows here so I can delete it :S wasn't about to delete it if no one knows/tells :)
<da_bon_bon> helo!
<da_bon_bon> am i alive ?
<Sionide> yes
<Bandit> nope
<Sionide> zido isn't though.
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: what error ? about what ?
<vi11e> Sionide: the file wasn't there until today so
<da_bon_bon> Sionide: i meant how will u know u will get the cd tomo ?
<Sionide> eh?
<Sionide> damn my ubuntu cd coming yesterday  <--- yesterday, not tomorrow
<Sionide> i got it yesterday in the post :)
<da_bon_bon> ah, ok
<membreya> how do you check if DMA is enabled? particularly on a DVD drive?
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: hello!
<msg43> how do I install the kernel source or headers? I need them for ndiswrapper
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: btdownload.gui is fine
<Bandit> membreya what are you running your dvds through
<Aquila> hello
<Aquila> i need drivers for my usb modem?
<membreya> Bandit: mplayer
<Bandit> dont like mplayer but with xine you simply type xine-check and it tells you about dma
<da_bon_bon> whats the comamnd line untar for .tar.gz ?
<mjr> xzf
<ups> da_bon_bon: tar zxf <filename>
<da_bon_bon> ups: thanks :)
<ups> da_bon_bon: np :)
<Aquila> help?
<Aquila> :)
<da_bon_bon> tar: vmware-distrib/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl: Cannot change ownership to uid 201,  gid 201: Operation not permitted
<vi11e> hahah, my wine programs goes totally freezed if I have azureus running
<da_bon_bon> whats the meaning of this error ?
<vi11e> da_bon_bon: maybe you don't have permission to change things you try change
<da_bon_bon> vi11e: i am untarring a tarball of vmware as root.
<vi11e> ye, donno then
<da_bon_bon> :(
<da_bon_bon> so, 60mb download wasted ?
<vi11e> you tried to untar in console and x windos both
<vi11e> gnomme
<vi11e> hmm tito where you from?
<kwis> is there any hot key to kill gnome display manager instead of restarting like ctrl-alt-bkspace?
<vi11e> *.ad , never seen such ending :)
<da_bon_bon> vi11e: yes..
<vi11e> someone probably knows but is in idle at the moment, I suggest you repeat your question few times later
<tito> spain
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I've seen that with some programs - it wants to set the user: usually it will stilla work fine - have you tried?
<vi11e> oh... what's that *.ad in your host
<acidmaxd> i need an advice. we have a big LAN here and some servers with music/movies/etc... the problem is that at a given time too many users are trying to download files from one server or another, thus it is very slow (50-100 kb/s per user over 100 MBps network). the servers are accessible through FTP, HTTP and Samba.
<tito> hi
<tito> is andorra
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: but it still doesnt untar certain required files :(
<tito> betwen spain and france
<Bandit> kwis do you mean like logout?
<membreya> trying to enable DMA on my DVD drive and I'm getting an error message :(
<membreya> /dev/hda:
<membreya>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<membreya>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<membreya> anyone able to help ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: try chown -R user:user for the lot
<acidmaxd> i've tried to limit the bandwidth per user with cbq/htb, but then the speeds has become even slower
<thoreauputic> to change the uid and gid
<kwis> Bandit: my old monitor died and my new one doesnt support the refresh, so I need to get to the command line, since I have no display just an error on the monitor that it wont support the refresh rate
<thoreauputic> the -R makes it recursive
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: for the tarball ? and user:user or root:root ?
<tito> ville can you help me formating a usb stick
<Aquila> anyone know where i could get drivers for my usb modem?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: probably root:root
<acidmaxd> i don't what to do: mod_throttle on all apache servers?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: but I don't know vmware
<tito> in the fdisk /dev/sda1
<Semt-X> Moin
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: thanks anyway, didnt work :(
<tito> what is necessery to do?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: did you do it on the tarball or the unpacked directory?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: chown ? on the tarball
<thoreauputic> try it on the directory
<membreya> does anyone know why I can't enabled DMA?
<klaym> hello! what should I write on the command thing in sessions startup menu, if I want a terminal-based application to run at startup? The application I want to be run at startup is Torsmo, so if I just write 'Torsmo' as command, it won't probably open
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok.
<thoreauputic> you might find some subdirs are the wrong uid:gid
<membreya> klaym: it will open :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone here installed vmware from tarball ?
<klaym> membreya: o
<klaym> *ok
<sander__> Anyone having trouble with the latest OpenOffice.org on Hoary?
<Bandit> sander__ what kind of trouble?
<viper12> what type?  I just finished installing hoary to laptop.......can test.
<da_bon_bon> OOo 2.0 , sander__ ?
<vi11e> hey... how do I close this wine window that has fully freezed? I have tried to kill all wine processes but the window won't shut. the processes goes zombie. I also tried to end one gnome terminal-bash process but it doesn't close that wine window
<membreya> gah
<membreya> I just rebooted
<jblack> ville: try xkill
<membreya> and I still can't change the DMA
<tito> root@ubuntu:/mnt/win2k # mount -a
<tito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<tito>        or too many mounted file systems
<tito>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<tito>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<sander__> Just the latest 1.1. I just moved over from Debian and whenever I try to open the docs I created before writer just shows a completely blank window.
<vi11e> ohhhhhhh, nm... in system monitor, instead of end process I chose "kill process" and it killed.. wonder why it didn't kill it in terminal with killall that applet
<viper12> hmm justa sec sander.
<viper12> ms word doc?  xml? anything in particular?
<tito> i try to format this device /dev/sda1
<sander__> I copied them over from my Windows box that I stored my docs on while I upgraded my laptop so they might have been mangled by samba/nautilus.
<fuflo> hey. is there rc.local on ubuntu?
<sander__> These are all native OOo docs. They open fine on my Windows box.
<viper12> hmm.......I just opened an old ms word doc fromy my ntfs part..............not a problem.
<thoreauputic> fuflo: not really
<fuflo> so..
<thoreauputic> fuflo: nearest thing would be /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh I would say
<fuflo> where can i put some commands to run when booting?
<fuflo> hm
<fuflo> ok.. gonna try..
<thoreauputic> fuflo: see above
<sander__> Hmmm, OK. Maybe something else happened to the docs in transit. thanks Bandit ad_bon_bon and viper12
<viper12> np sander.........gl on that.
<sander__> BTW is OOo 2.0 in the ubuntu repositories somewhere?
<viper12> speakin' of OO........any idea when hoary gets the newer rev?
<viper12> lol sander
<sander__> Well why not. :)
<viper12> ditto that sentiment........was just a day jaaa vooo moment.
<viper12> :D
<viper12> I'm pooped, and daytona 500 is coming up pretty soon, but damn I love this distro.
<vi11e> hey does that bittornado-gui have a multiple torrents download inside one window?
<HiddenWolf> ville: no
<HiddenWolf> sander__: it's in hoary universe
<vi11e> pff, so it's like the one thats integrated to gnome?
<HiddenWolf> ville: use the terminal version of bittornado: it works fine.
<viper12> azureus is still the way ta go, imho.
<vi11e> what torrent-clients there is available in apt-get that has this "many torrents in one window" ?
<vi11e> besides azureus
<HiddenWolf> ville: btlaunchmanycurses in a terminal
<sander__> HiddenWolf, thanks.
<vi11e> hmm, any guied bt client with such support as azureus?
<HiddenWolf> ville: no
<HiddenWolf> sander__: it's buggy tho
<viper12> wolf......what's buggy?
<Echy|python> is there something with archive.ubuntu.com
<Echy|python> having troubles with it
<Echy|python> :s
<Echy|python> seems that I can't connect
<sander__> HiddenWolf, thanks for the warning. I think it can co-exist with 1.1 so I don't mind the bugs for now.
<HiddenWolf> viper12: OOO2
<viper12> ahh.......eyes crossed on posts there. lol. ty
<HiddenWolf> ubuntu.com is suffering maintenance. it'll be down a short while
<tito> who can i format a memory usb? with fdisk?
<Echy|python> ow :)
<viper12> and yep.  I was reading about v2 earlier...not quite ready for prime time yet.
<Echy|python> thanks HiddenWolf
<fuflo> hm.. how can i obtain kernel source? the latest one.. its needed by nvidia :/
<sege> hmm, bluetooth-mouse in ubuntu, anyone been there done that?
<sege> fuflo: kernel.org
<fuflo> i cant find it on pkg list..
<HiddenWolf> fuflo: you don't need it.
<fuflo> hm..
<fuflo> yes ido
<fuflo> i need 6111 nvidia
<fuflo> cause 6629 doesnt work for me
<fuflo> works buggy*
<fuflo> whateva..
<membreya> does ANYONE know why I can't enable DMA on my DVD drive?
<HiddenWolf> fuflo: force the version in apt-get
<kwis> ok I got the monitor working, was in the faq :)
<fuflo> hm..
<fuflo> HiddenWolf: whats the flag? ;)
<HiddenWolf> fuflo: I prefer synaptic.
<fuflo> oh
<Pelle> whats up with archive.ubuntu.com?
<fuflo> eh.. HiddenWolf its disabled.. :/
<mz2> how do i modify the apps assigned for different mime type
<thoreauputic> Pelle: maintenance
<mz2> the default apps
<Pelle> thoreauputic, do you know when it will be back online?
<Echy|python> pelle, within a short time
<Echy|python> have patience
<thoreauputic> Pelle: no - HiddenWolf might know
<HiddenWolf> Pelle: should be shortly, they're just installing some extra hardware/bandwith
<Pelle> HiddenWolf, they do this regulary?
<HiddenWolf> Pelle: no, they needed to make infrastructure changes because the server park was very overloaded lately.
<tux_> um...
<tux_> whats the default pass for ipp printing on port 631 ??
<LinuxJones> tux_, cat /etc/services | grep ipp
<LinuxJones> tux_, that file lists all the ports that common services listen on
<bolero> please tell me how to get into freenode channels!!!
<tux_> i know that
<Echy|python> bolero
<Echy|python> you are in freenode channels
<tux_> when i log in on 127.0.0.1:631 to config it, it requires a pass
<Echy|python> this is a channel
<thoreauputic> bolero: you're in one now :/
<Echy|python> type /list for a list of channels
<HiddenWolf> bolero you're on freenode, but do /j #channelname to join another one.
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<fesja> hi
<bolero> ok, but i cannot connect to channel #Asterisk
<Kal_Zakath> are archive servers down ?
<HiddenWolf> Echy|python: dont be cruel, that list is massive. :-)
<HiddenWolf> kal_Zakath: yes, maintenance
<Kal_Zakath> fuck off
<Pelle> HiddenWolf, sorry to bother you. about archive.ubuntu.com - are we talking minutes or hours here?
<Echy|python> sorry hidden :p
<Kal_Zakath> I need it now
<Echy|python> but it's kewl
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: well, too bad
<Kal_Zakath> is there any mirror I can use for hoary ?
<Echy|python> Kal_Zakath, you may fuck off as much you won't, it won't get archives up
<fesja> what program can i use to write on utf8 and see the text on iso ?
<Echy|python> wil*
<Echy|python> oh my
<Echy|python> fucked up sentence
<Echy|python> nvm
<HiddenWolf> Pelle: considering it's not something smallish, nor childish hardware, prepare for hours. Likely shorter tho.
<MSG43> were can I find a iso of ubuntu
<Pelle> okay
<MSG43> I mean ubuntu hoary I need a iso of that
<viper12> aisle 4 MSG
<viper12> ;)
<Kal_Zakath> how long this maintenance will last ?
<viper12> couldn't resist
<Echy|python> Kal_Zakath, <HiddenWolf> Pelle: considering it's not something smallish, nor childish hardware, prepare for hours. Likely shorter tho.
<pussfeller> how do you search the depostiroty
<Xappe> wb tritium
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: can you read?
<Kal_Zakath> didn't saw it
<Kal_Zakath> well
<HiddenWolf> MSG43: check the wiki for hoary / array 5 iso's
<Kal_Zakath> I'm in the shit
<erlend> ok i just upgraded to hoary. i have some small issues. first, i can't play any sound with oss. it just tells me that /dev/dsp is busy. however, i can use the esound daemon to play sound.
<ttf> hi all, is archive.ubuntu.com usually pingable?
<Kal_Zakath> i'm really deeply in the shit
<HiddenWolf> ttf: it's down for maintenance
<Kal_Zakath> where are mirrors ????
<Kal_Zakath> isn't there any mirror ???
<MSG43> yeah that why I need a mirror
<tito> sorry can't consulte in web the documentation can help me?
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: umm... moderate your attitude. please
<ttf> HiddenWolf: k - thanks
<tritium> Xappe, hey there
<bolero> Kal_Zakath: '''
<Kal_Zakath> thoreauputic: well, it's a real pb, this maintenance is really at the worst moment for me, I'm really upset
<tritium> It's been a while
<dc17> I have an apt-get question about multiverse and universe...
<viper12> somebody oughta change the subject of the room to : ubuntu archive down fer fixin' or something. ;)
<klaym> is there some custom panel system out there for ubuntu gnome?
<Kal_Zakath> but there isn't any mirror ????????????
<kwis> custom panel system? elaborate?
<Kal_Zakath> how can this be possible ?
<dc17> I want some software from universe, but I don't want dist-upgrade to use universe so ...
<hawke> dc17: universe is not an upgrade
<klaym> kwis: yea, something to the style of macosX
<dc17> I've been disableing universe after installing the deb.  Is there a better way to do this?
<hawke> dc17: It's additional stuff, you can just leave it on.
<tux_> um.. whats the default pass for cups ipp on 127.0.0.1:631 ??
<tritium> dc17, you don't have to dist-upgrade to use universe
<hawke> dc17: There should never be stuff in both universe and main
<thoreauputic> dc17: just leave it in
<pussfeller> tux_: ussually its root
<kwis> klaym: well Ive never used osx so I wouldnt know. But do you mean themes or what?
<dc17> if universe is enabled, dist-upgrade won't add a ton of extra @#$%?
<hawke> dc17: correct
<tux_> pussfeller, tried that
<MSG43> does anyone know when the ubuntu site will be back up
<pussfeller> tux_: but I dont know how ubuntu handles that since it doesnt use root
<Kal_Zakath> hey, can anybody telle me where I can find a mirror ???????
<membreya> does ANYONE know why I can't enable DMA on my DVD drive?
<viper12> I'm in the same boat as tux on that one.  nothing works.
<HiddenWolf> MSG43: NO ETA on that, yet
<hawke> dc17: dist-upgrade and upgrade both ony install new versions, they don't install extra stuff unless the new version depends on it
<dc17> good.  I had a debian install that added kde once after messing with the sources.list and doing a dist upgrade :(
<pussfeller> tux_: I think you need to use one of the guis for printer configuration
<vi11e> anyone tried ABC on ubuntu
<membreya> I'm getting major losses between audio and video playing dvd's on mplayer
<SiRrUs> Kal_Zakath relax
<Kal_Zakath> SiRrUs: nope, I need to install stuff, NOW
<Kal_Zakath> it's really important
<Sionide> hm im having trouble getting any kinda network connection now..
<tux_> pussfeller, thats what i am usin
<viper12> puss......that's all good until you want to administer a net printer and such.
<vjaz> vi11e, what's ABC?
<SiRrUs> Kal_Zakath yep so do I but guess your out of luck for awhile
<tux_> it lets me on, but when i try to add printer etc,,.
<hawke> dc17: You might be better off doing an upgrade rather than dist-upgrade
<dc17> thanks for the info
<tux_> its asks for login/pass
<vi11e> bittorrent client
<Kal_Zakath> SiRrUs: there isn't any mirror around ????
<hawke> dc17: dist-upgrade will pull in new stuff if the new version requires it, upgrade will not.
<dash> oh, ubuntu.com /is/ down. okay good to see it isn't my imagination :)
<vi11e> it was the best one in windows, they have a linux version sources
<SiRrUs> Kal_Zakath no
<HiddenWolf> Kal_Zakath: there are mirrors around, just search
<Kal_Zakath> I'm thinking about falling back to debian if this is the case
<dash> Kal_Zakath: heh. did you try googling for "ubuntu mirror"? :)
<SiRrUs> Kal_Zakath like i said take a pill and relax
<Kal_Zakath> HiddenWolf: and you of course can't telle me where the are
<LinuxJones> tux_, the web interface for cups is disabled
<MSG43> any one have mirros to hoary ubuntu
<vjaz> Damn it. Is ubuntu.com down?
<membreya> vi11e: I use azureus :)
<MSG43> vjaz: yes
<dash> vjaz: apparently so
<HiddenWolf> SiRrUS: there are mirrors, but the wiki is overloaded, so I can't get to it. :P
<vjaz> damn it
<pussfeller> anything that important would have sources around you  could manually compile in a pinch
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: stop being obnoxious, please
<tux_> LinuxJones, what does that mean,
<hawke> might be a good idea for someone to put the mirror in the subject(s)
<vi11e> damnz, does anyone know any bt-client handling multiple torrents in the gui other than java-based azureus?
<hawke> the -> a
<HiddenWolf> Ubuntu.com is down for maintenance, will be back up shortly
<Kal_Zakath> thoreauputic: what does it mean ?
<apokryphos> vjaz: Didn't know that site existed. What's on there?
<HiddenWolf> ville: none for gtk
<tux_> LinuxJones, im using the web interface at the mo
<dash> US mirror: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/
<vjaz> apokryphos, it's the official site
<tritium> gnome-btdownload
<HiddenWolf> vjaz: main archives, developer resources, etc.
<fuflo> HiddenWolf: well i checked force version.. and.. isnt that 6111 for kernel 2.6.8.1?
<tux_> LinuxJones, "Printer on localhost - CUPS v1.1.21.rc1"
<apokryphos> vjaz: Erm, that's ubuntulinux.org
<Kal_Zakath> dash, is it for hoary too ?
<fuflo> i dont think itll work on 2.6.10
<vjaz> apokryphos, just try it when it's up
<HiddenWolf> fuflo: I don't know, I don't use nvidia drivers
<vjaz> apokryphos, they're both official
<fuflo> :/
<apokryphos> vjaz: I guess they both forward you to the same site. Both down.
<vjaz> yep
<fuflo> then again.. how can i obtain current kernel sources? :)
<tritium> vi11e, gnome-btdownload is in Hoary
<socketbind> howdy, i need to convert a bunch of pngs to tga no matter there is no compression in it
<thoreauputic> Kal_Zakath: dict says:  " Offensive; odious; hateful; "
<tito> how can i move archives easily betwen win and ubuntu
<dash> http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:XmNbmphb-KMJ:www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive&strip=1 <-- cache of mirror list
<vi11e> hmm, the one that is implemented in hoary tritium ?
<tritium> vi11e, yes, it is in Hoary.
<tito> with a memorystick
<vi11e> but how do I open many torrents in one window with it?
<Kal_Zakath> thoreauputic: well I'm just really upset
<socketbind> i looked for it, but haven't find anything useful, i would need some nice console based batch image converter
<vi11e> I thought I tried it tritium , but it opened every thread in own window
<tritium> vi11e, don't know.  Never tried.
<dash> socketbind: imagemagick ought to do
<dash> socketbind: with its 'convert' program
<Bandit> Kal_Zakath yeah you said that allready
<Fator_Dee> is there something wrong with the repositories?
<MSG43> were do I download ubuntu hoary
<socketbind> heh thanks dash, funny that i used imagemagick before and didn't remembered
<HiddenWolf> Ubuntu.com is down for maintenance, will be back up shortly
<MSG43> I didn't under stand the wiki
<Bandit> MSG43 read the channel topic
<Fator_Dee> HiddenWolf: thanks, my friend was quite worried, just installed ubuntu and not being able to install anything :-)
<Bandit> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases   get array-5
<tito> please how can i format usb stick with fdisk
<MSG43> Bandit: that mirror is down
<tritium> HiddenWolf, it's simply maintainence?  Are they changing to the new website design?
<dc17>  tito: usb drives usually show up as /deb/sdaX
<Bandit> MSG43 then I guess you will need to wait untill maintenance as been completed also
<HiddenWolf> tritium: maintenance / upgrade
<dc17> tito: do you really need to reformat it?
<tito> i try fdisk /dev/sda1
<tritium> HiddenWolf, thanks.
<viper12> vi11e     check this site:    http://www.tim-project.org/clients.php regarding bittorrent clients
<MSG43> Bandit: is possble to get the source easily for ubuntu warthog?
<zul> tito: fdisk /dev/sda
<tito> yes because the partition is created for win
<tritium> Xappe, what's new?
<dc17> tito: linux can read windows paritions fine
<GIMP666> ok i seriously need help, i get confused with the Terminal codes
<GIMP666> how do you install RPMs?
<HiddenWolf> dc17, writing on ntfs sucks tho
<tito> and the archives?
<vi11e> viper, maybe a typo in the address? doesn't find the host
<vi11e> viper12:
<thoreauputic> GIMP666: ubuntu uses debs, not RPM
<cardador> GIMP666: normally you want debs, not rpm, altough its possible to install them
<viper12> hang on.
<Sionide> i cant get ubuntu to like my d-link dwl-660 wireless card.. :s anyone gimme a hand?
<dc17> tito: yes.  I'm assuming it's fat16 ro fat32 on the usb memory stick
<tito> in the menu who format...
<Sionide> dan_ this is what i meant about not doing any work :P
<GIMP666> i know ubuntu doesn't normally use rpms, just some programs only have rpms, i can find
<viper12> http://www.tim-project.org/clients.php
<kwis> dash: thanks for the mirror list :)
<HiddenWolf> At 4pm GMT today the *.ubuntu.com machines will be going down for a
<HiddenWolf> couple of hours for some essential maintenance of our Internet
<HiddenWolf> connection. This will affect: archive.ubuntu.com, www.ubuntu.com,
<HiddenWolf> bugzilla.ubuntu.com, upload.ubuntu.com etc.
<HiddenWolf> The work is intended to both upgrade and improve the redundancy of our
<HiddenWolf> Internet link to hopefully reduce the number and/or frequency of
<HiddenWolf> outages like this in the future. Apologies for any inconvenience.
<thoreauputic> GIMP666: install alien
<GIMP666> aight
<dc17> HiddenWolf: you write nfts in linux?  Yikes, I use it read only ;)
<thoreauputic> GIMP666: sometimes works fine:  alien <nameof rpm>
<tito> yes the memory is formated in win
<membreya> whats SSDP? Also I received an auth request from an external IP on port 113? :\
<HiddenWolf> dc17: I ditched my last windows partition beginning of this year.
<GIMP666> thoreauputic, thanks
<pussfeller> whats the name of the package that has gcc and such for compiling
<dc17> Sionide: do you know what chipset is in the card?
<thoreauputic> GIMP666: but if you don't have the dependencies, it won't work
<GIMP666> it worked
<thoreauputic> GIMP666: ah - good :)
<GIMP666> :D
<MSG43> hiddenWolf: so the site still down or should it be up?
<viper12> okay that's frickin' wierd..........try this v1.........googl these two words:  bittorrent linux.
<Sionide> dc17, where would i be able to find that info out? (eg. what type of thing am i looking for?)
<viper12> should be the second link on the page.
<membreya> can anyone tell me what SSDP is ? apart from Super Secret Debian Project...why is firestarter blocking it ?....the source is my own IP
<Seiken`> anyone else having problems connecting to ubuntulinux.org?
<HiddenWolf> MGS43: will be down for a few hours
<HiddenWolf> Seiken' Down for maintenance
<dc17> Sionide: I think lspci should list the card
<viper12> damn we need a subject change here. lol
<Seiken`> ah, ok
<dc17> Sionide: if the wiki wasn't down, I'd look there first
<Seiken`> anywhere else I can download warty?
<dc17> Sionide: let me check google.
<Sionide> am looking too
<vi11e> ahh viper12 it was tlm-project you had tim-project
<klaym> $HOME/.folder  <- does this mean this:  /home/user/.folder
<Xappe> tritium, well, not much. still fighting with polypaudio...
<Sionide> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=d-link+air+dwl-660+linux&btnG=Search
<thoreauputic> klaym: yes
<viper12> oh good gawd.  lol.........did I mention tired?  heh heh.
<klaym> ok thx
<giard> anyone having trouble with archive.ubuntu.com or is it just me?
<viper12> down.
<membreya> giard: it's down
<Kal_Zakath> kewl, I found a fast working complete mirror
<bluefoxicy> apt is parallel now?
<bluefoxicy> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)]  [Connecting to people.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.132)] 
<dash> bluefoxicy: it's pretty much always been parallel when pulling from different archives
<bluefoxicy> o.o
<Kal_Zakath> bluefoxicy: never noticed that ?
<bluefoxicy> no
<tritium> Xappe, me too...I'm not even bothering with it for now.
<bluefoxicy> normally it downloads so fast
<bluefoxicy> i guess the internet is down today
<GIMP666> i'm having trouble making my printer print. It auto detected it, and i have it set up, but it doesn't wat to [print
<tritium> bluefoxicy, ubuntu.com is down for maintenence
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  ah
<HiddenWolf> tritium: that's my line! :P
<membreya> what the ....firestarter is reporting connections from my network that don't exist >:\
<Xappe> tritium, no, feels like it's not worth the effort. thin i'll buy a cheap sound card capable of hardware mixing instead
<viper12> vi11.........I didn't realize this, but it looks like ABC is a good client.  python based.
<tritium> HiddenWolf, heh, but I see you're busy trying to get the topic changed :)
<bluefoxicy> Xappe:  I recommend an audigy
<GIMP666> NVM on my q
<bluefoxicy> Xappe: $70 max
<tritium> Xappe, I'm building a mythtv box this week.
<bluefoxicy> (if only we had some good EAX utils and soundfont loading stuff)
<funto> hello
<HiddenWolf> tritium: exactly why I hate to hang out in channels where I don't have ops. :-P
<tux_> are the ubuntu servers down
<tux_> they are very slow ?
<DeanG> Is it possible to associate Window/Command key associations in ubuntu?
<viper12> down tux
<tritium> HiddenWolf, yeah.
<tux_> :(
<membreya> tux_:  down
<tritium> tux_, yes, maintenence
<HiddenWolf> At 4pm GMT today the *.ubuntu.com machines will be going down for a
<HiddenWolf> couple of hours for some essential maintenance of our Internet
<HiddenWolf> connection. This will affect: archive.ubuntu.com, www.ubuntu.com,
<HiddenWolf> bugzilla.ubuntu.com, upload.ubuntu.com etc.
<HiddenWolf> The work is intended to both upgrade and improve the redundancy of our
<HiddenWolf> Internet link to hopefully reduce the number and/or frequency of
<Xappe> bluefoxicy, well, that's a bit too much for me...thin i'll go for a sb live for now, so I can afford a 300 GB hdd as well
<GIMP666> tux_, yes down
<HiddenWolf> outages like this in the future. Apologies for any inconvenience.
<membreya> please daniels ...change the darned topic!
<Xappe> *think
<bluefoxicy> Xappe:  sure, the sb pci512 is nice value for being a stripped emu10k1
<dc17> Sionide: it looks like that's a lucent orinico chipset
<Xappe> bluefoxicy, as long as I get rid of the freakin' soundservers ;)
<Sionide> ah i saw something about the driver for that
<selinium_> hi guys, Could someone check the file servers, ie hit reload on synaptic manager. It doesn't seem be working on my machine. Cheers
<dholbach> selinium_, the servers are down for maintenance
<Sionide> http://linux_wless.passys.nl/
<Sionide> on there...
<Aquila> anyone know where i could get drivers for my usb modem?
<thoreauputic> membreya: if daniels is at home. I expect he's sleeping (4 AM here)
<Seiken`> anyone know a mirror off-hand where I can get a warty iso?
<dc17> Sionide: I think that might be the prism driver
<Sionide> that page refers you to here:
<Sionide> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Orinoco.html
<membreya> thoreauputic: good to see another aussie on here :P
<Xappe> tritium, mythtv box?
<dc17> Sionide: reading that ow
<tritium> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16218
<dc17> er now
<thoreauputic> membreya: :)
<Sionide> shall i download it?
<tritium> Xappe, PVR
<membreya> ...but dialup ?
<membreya> ewww
<viper12> just did a search of 'torrent' and warty on google..............there's a bazillion trackers out there. ;)
<Xappe> tritium, ah, so you'll have a standalone tuner box?
<selinium_> dholbach: Cheers! is there a page to check the stautus on ubuntu?
<tritium> Xappe, yes.  It should be fun
<bluefoxicy> <@Psyda> I just heard that canada is going to be sending upto 30 troops into iraq to train iraq forces.  We can fit them all in the same herc
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> Psyda:  how long before they send the other half of their army too?  :)
<GIMP666> who uses warty still?
<dholbach> selinium_, no
<Seiken`> viperl2: haha, ok.. I tried, but guess my search terms were less than adequate
<thoreauputic> GIMP666: I do :)
<bluefoxicy> synaptic should offer to switch to Hoary when Hoary is stable
<GIMP666> i use hoary
<dc17> Sionide: I think what you need will be included with Ubuntu
* sivang notes everyone to ***http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-February/004712.html***
<viper12> gimp...........I do.  hoary only lives on a test box.
<Xappe> tritium, mhm
<Sionide> alright, sounds good
<selinium_> dholbach: cheers, www.ubuntu.com is down aswell, i think.
<dc17> Sionide: are you running warty or hoary
<Sionide> warty
* thoreauputic thinks warty is up to date enough for his needs
<dholbach> selinium_, *.ubuntu.com is down for maintenance
<nanophase> hi
<bluefoxicy> http://www.math.hmc.edu/calculus/tutorials/linearsystems/  o_O
<GIMP666> viper12, i live on the danger side, everything on my xp is beta/alpha and unstable same with most things i have on unbuntu
<bluefoxicy> I don't get it.
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...you just dont want to have to download anything :P
* tritium reiterates sivang's reminder: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16218
<dc17> Sionide: when you run lspci do you see anything about your card?
<selinium_> dholbach: cheers for your help
<viper12> actually, I'm jonzing for a couple of features that are in hoary........but that's just the techn-weeny in me.........warty is smooth as silk....and on the main box its solid. (more important than beta-jazz, imho.)
<dholbach> selinium_, de rien
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - when I installed I downloaded a gig in a few days on dialup ;)
<thoreauputic> membreya: once is enough
<Sionide> ok lets start from the beginning, i plug it in and get a power light on it, thats a good sign
<fsc> has anybody played around with the Xgl server?
<Sionide> run lspci
<HiddenWolf> thoreauputic: I download gigs every day ;)
<viper12> I hear you gimp........but I play with the hoary stuff on a box that can be trashed........had xand-reck on it yesterday...heh heh
<selinium_> Can anybody help me install a file from a download? I am trying to install nestra. Have downloaded the tarball... No what do i do?
<GIMP666> lol
<thoreauputic> HiddenWolf: well, on 56k that would be difficult I think :)
<Sionide> hm dont see anything in there about d-link
<GIMP666> Sionide, what bout d-link?
<dc17> Sionide: ok how about lucent, orinoco, wavelan etc
<W3BMAST3R101> is it just me or are some of the ubuntu servers down?
<krism> .ignore *!*@*.aol.com
<W3BMAST3R101> for package updating
<viper12> down w3b............maintenance.
<krism> dammnit
<membreya> W3BMAST3R101:  down
<zul> there down
<W3BMAST3R101> ok i have been troubleshooting for the past 30 min
<Sionide> GIMP666, just trying to get my d-link dwl-660 working on ubuntu
<W3BMAST3R101> that was my last conclusion :-P
<GIMP666> mine works fine
<membreya> zul: ...the internet is no excuse for laziness...it would be "they're down" gah ..bad english
<Sionide> how did you see it up?
<GIMP666> Sionide, I use dwl-660 as well and nothings wrong
<fsc> viper12, my reason to going to hoary is because a lot of stuff uses wxWidgets and it looks like ass without the gtk2.x bindings
<Sionide> s/see/set
<GIMP666> i didn't have to configure or snything
<GIMP666> anything*
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - a fellow pedant, I see ;)
<Sionide> hm
<Sionide> :s
<Sionide> dc17 not sure
<membreya> pedantacism is not a flaw...facetiousness maybe :P
<GIMP666> but I am putting in a new d-link in, di-604. dwl-660 sucks for gaming
<zul> membreya: whatever
<viper12> fsc...nods.  I write and do some video stuff with it...........surf, normal shiz........so for me warty is 'good' enough on the 'its gotta NOT crash" side. ;)
<Sionide> well
<thoreauputic> facetious pedantry perhaps?
<Sionide> if i go to network config and set up a new connection
<Sionide> choose wireless, go through that
<W3BMAST3R101> when will the server be back up? or does it say on the main site?
<viper12> a few hours w3b.
<dc17> Sionide: yes
<membreya> hehe thoreauputic :)
<Sionide> if i activate it, it either crashes the network-admin prog or just de-activates it
<selinium_> W3BMAST3R101: the main site is down aswell!
<dc17> Sionide: do you see the wireless card there?
* Xappe plays Roky Erickson mp3:s and feeds his addiction to swedish "snus"
<thoreauputic> membreya: I don't believe the word pedantacism exists - corect me if I'm wrong ;)
* Sionide is quite newbish at present btw
<thoreauputic> *correct
<membreya> if I want a program to terminate at a set time should I just cron it?
<membreya> thoreauputic: shhhhh ....my secret :P
<GIMP666> I have had ubuntu for 2 months, and I'm still newbie at it
<membreya> GIMP666: as long as you can open IRC you're set :)
<Fator_Dee> I'd say you are always a newbie with linux, too much to learn it all :-|
<Sionide> if i plug in the dwl-660 and reboot, will it recognise it on boot up?
<viper12> the cool thing about linux and distros...........due to the constant influx of new stuff.........we're ALL noobs about one part or another of it.  heh eh
<GIMP666> membreya, yea i know :P
<Sionide> membreya, aye that the truth :P
<dc17> Sionide: not sure
<selinium_> thoreauputic && membreya: pedantisn is the correct word!
<Sionide> aint*
<thoreauputic> Sionide: one way to find out...
<Sionide> dc17, is it worth a try?
<Sionide> heh
<Sionide> yeah
<GIMP666> membreya, but not everybody knows stuff, like how to install quicktime4lniux
<selinium_> thoreauputic && membreya: pedantism
<pao> any problem with archive.ubuntu.com?
<fsc> viper12, i haven't had any crashes yet, and the upgrade went a lot smoother than i expected.  in fact, if i would have just upgraded my kernel at the same time as the initial upgrade to hoary i even wouldn't have had my initial problems with ndiswrapper...now i'm ready for major crashes if I compile this xgl server
<dc17> Sionide: when I installed hoary, my wireless nic didn't show up until I installed the "non-free" kernel drivers
<thoreauputic> selinium_: pedantry I think you'll find
<membreya> selinium_: I bow before you :D
<Sionide> non-free?
<dc17> Sionide: I mean "restricted" kernel drivers
<membreya> thoreauputic: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=pedantism
<selinium_> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=Pedantism
<membreya> :P
<Sionide> if the worst comes to the worst i can just use the wired connection, it's not a huge problem..
<viper12> fsc.......I agree to a point.........I'm running the latest kernel and hoary array5 on the test box......but....when it comes to the writing........a 300 page novel does NOT go on anything labelled "unstable". ;)
<Sionide> wireless would be nice though
<pao> hi all can you connect to archive.ubuntu.com?
<viper12> pao.....down...maint.
<membreya> pao: dowm
<viper12> lol
<pao> thanks
<selinium_> membreya:  you got there before me!
<viper12> np
<apokryphos> array 5?
<apokryphos> Didn't know that was out.
<thoreauputic> dict pedantry
<thoreauputic> pedantry
<thoreauputic>        n : a ostentatious and inappropriate display of learning
<thoreauputic> both may be correst
<thoreauputic> correct
<membreya> Pedantism
<membreya> \Ped"ant*ism\, n. The office, disposition, or act of a pedant; pedantry
<Sionide> on 1:TEXT:*ubuntu.com*: say the servers are down j00 foo'
<tux_> has anyone configured an epson stylus c-62 printer ?
<viper12> lmao with this pedantic talk. ;)
<selinium_> Can anyone help me install from a tarball? Always used synaptic before...
<dc17> Sionide: I'm sure you can get the wireless to work.  Unfortunately the wiki is down for maintenance so I can't look up how to do this.
<thoreauputic> membreya: both are acceptable, evidently :)
<membreya> selinium_: tar xzf tarball.gz
<membreya> ./configure
<membreya> sudo make
<Sionide> dont worry dc17, im just trying rebooting with it plugged in and seeing what happens, if no luck - i'll wait till the wiki comes back up
<membreya> sudo make install
<apokryphos> membreya: the sudo in "sudo make" isn't necessary
<fsc> viper12, i guess the real issues are how stable in decreasing order are the kernel, X, gtk+, and then individual apps. if the apps you use to write your novel are bleeding edge then yeah, you should be worried
<thoreauputic> actually only `make install` requires sudo...
<apokryphos> yup
<selinium_> membreya: I have used linux for 5 days now! I will give it a go!
<membreya> apokryphos: ...again a force of habit :P
<thoreauputic> bad habit! ;)
<membreya> selinium_: ...14 days :P
<dc17> Sionide: OK. Sorry I couldn't be more help.  I've been working with madwifi based cards lately.
<thoreauputic> hehe
<Sionide> dc17, dont worry, glad you even tried to help :)
<viper12> yep........but after being in the tech biz for 18+ years......its more habit that the box for everyday use isn't beta-bomb material....although in the linux world that's saying a lot more than in MS-land.
<apokryphos> Not so much of a problem on Ubuntu, but on other distros where you do su -c instead, I think it would cause problems.
<Sionide> ubuntu doesnt like rebooting either it seems
<Sionide> it closes down
<Sionide> but doesnt power back up again
<selinium_> membreya: I am obviously not a quick on the uptake as yourself [lays prostrate on floor]  :)
<Sionide> (the power light stays on though)
<membreya> thoreauputic: would you believe...using super user excessively is not a bad thing :P
<Sionide> i have to do it manually
<dc17> Sionide: this is probably an apm vs acpi thing
<membreya> selinium_: i'm just being obsessive about it ..just ask my girlfriend :P
<martinald> hi ubuntu.com is down
<viper12> yep
<martinald> just joking =] 
<viper12> main
<thoreauputic> membreya: if you believe that, Sir, you'll believe anything  *grin*
<dc17> Sionide: the wiki has lots of suggestions for particular laptops
<apokryphos> martinald: It is.
<martinald> i thought i'd be a concerned person
<dc17> Sionide: I switched to hoary because it has better powermanagement for my thinkpad
<selinium_> membreya: i too have been preaching the wonders of ubuntu, i wish i had discovered linux 5 years ago!
<Sionide> hummm
<Sionide> just an idea
<membreya> thoreauputic: up until ubuntu I was an avid and zealous M$ supporter ....of course I will believe anything
<Sionide> i have mac filtering on my wireless router
* thoreauputic needs better power management for his brain
<Sionide> but it's the mac address of the actual device isn't it
<martinald> mac filtering is so useless
<Sionide> eg. it won't have changed from my windows set up ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah - a convert then? zealous?
<herzi> martinald: it's more usable than WAP
<herzi> WEP
<viper12> I'm still an M$ supporter........as a tech.........as long as m$ stuff is out there..........I've got income. ;) hee hee
<martinald> lololol
<martinald> sorry
<Sionide> strange
<martinald> but the MAC addresses travel in plaintext
<membreya> selinium_: I used FreeBSD 5 years ago as a junior network admin...but after 5 years I have forgetten everything except ls
<e-Jah> lut/hi
<martinald> so it takes about 3 seconds to find the mac address and clone it
<martinald> vs 24 hours of packetsniffing for WEP
<Sionide> martinald, i dont need much security, i doubt anyone around here is gonna war drive me...
<herzi> WEP is plain xor, just listen and wait for a http header to come...
<martinald> exactly, neither do i, so i dont bother with wireless security
<membreya> martinald: WEP is easy to break ...WPA is da bomb
<martinald> no it's not
<martinald> WPA is cracked aswell
<herzi> membreya: link?
<membreya> herzi: link for what? :P
<Sionide> mac filtering is enough to stop my neighbours pc keep on trying to pc to my router.. heh
<tux_> is there a gimp-print-cups for ubuntu ?
<herzi> a link about wpa
<martinald> sionide: why don't you just let them?
<martinald> aks them to pay half of your internet bill
<tux_> doesnt seem to be in synaptic, maybe its named differently ?
<selinium_> membreya: i used to use an old language called MVS on mainframes.... My brain still hurts!
<Sionide> they have their own
<Sionide> they're just idiots
<thoreauputic> tux_: try apt-cache search gimp-print
<Sionide> in the end i switched channels
<Sionide> i run on channel 1 now, they're on 11
<Sionide> solved everyones problems
<membreya> thoreauputic: sorry for the delay zealous Pronunciation Key  (zls)
<membreya> adj.
<membreya>     Filled with or motivated by zeal; fervent.
<Sionide> dc17, when i tried it just then i did see the wireless device as eth1 so thats a good thing...
<Sionide> just when i try and activate it
<Sionide> it doesn't wanna go
<dc17> Sionide: be patient, sometimes the gui hangs in warty
<thoreauputic> yes, I was enquiring about your new-found zeal for linux ;)
<dc17> Sionide: or try sudo ifup eth1
<membreya> Sionide: what does ifconfig say?
<membreya> it _should_ be wlan0 :\
<Sionide> d'oh, i just enabled the wire connection
<Sionide> hang on
<thoreauputic> tux_: cupsys-driver-gimpprint  perhaps
<tux_> heehee have it ready
<tux_> thx
<thoreauputic> tux_: cool
<tux_> servers are down, just my luck :P
<thoreauputic> tux_: when in doubt, apt-cache search
<membreya> thoreauputic: I have everything working under linux, bittorrents, dvd, tv in, tv out
<tux_> aye
<thoreauputic> membreya: impressive :)
<membreya> I just have to learn to transcode divx to mpeg to write to DVDs and I'm set
<tritium> membreya, are you using mythtv by chance?
<membreya> tritium: tvtime for my tv-in :)
<tritium> ah, okay
<Sionide> dc17, what did that do? it says now "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<membreya> thoreauputic: not impressive, just stopped being stupid and researched things..plus I'm pretty lucky that most of my hardware works :)
<selinium_> membreya: did the tar xyf thing but the ./configure command errored:bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<tito> help me with fdisk
<tito> please
<selinium_> mebreya: what did i do wrong?
<membreya> selinium_:  then that means there is no configure file
<ompaulAFK> tito, what do you want to do?
<membreya> tito: whats up?
<tito> fdisk /dev/sda1
<membreya> still trying the USB disk tito ?
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, Hello
<tito> jei yes
<dc17> Sionide: that means eth1 isn't in /etc/network/interfaces
<tito> "con un par de huebos"
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Was bugging me for some time, but eventually sorted the problem, so no worries. ;)
<Sionide> ok ok if i do "ifconfig eth1"
<Sionide> it comes up with the device
<Sionide> the right mac addy and everything
<tito> in the fdisk i need to create a filesystem y need to move archives win>ubuntu
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Though, out of interest. Say if another user on my comp were to use a BT, would they have problems, or what? (considering that I have the port forwarded to me)
<membreya> wb thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> caffeine beckoned...
<dc17> tito: if you fdisk the usb you might not be able to read in windows
<tito> and the problem is in the mount
<membreya> apokryphos: if you have port forwarding set to your IP then there will be no problems with using BT
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Whoops; *another user on the network
<dc17> tito: get the drive to work in windows and it should work fine in ubuntu
<ompaul> tito have you data on it from windows?
<dc17> Sionide: so it shows up but doesn't work?
<membreya> apokryphos: ...that becomes a problem, you will need to set a different port range on their BT client and create a new rule on your router
<WillCooke> apokryphos77, You'd need to configure the BT client on the other machine to use a different port, and then forward that port to the IP address of the other machine.  Another user on your computer would be fine
<Sionide> dc17, i reckon so yeah
<dc17> Sionide: I think someone said that it was supposed to be wlan0 or something
<tito> i format in windows to NTFS
<membreya> WildRabbit: get your own answers :P
<dc17> Sionide: so I think it might be detected wrong
<membreya> WillCooke: even!
<membreya> grrrr
<estebandido> morning
<membreya> damn lazy TAB
<Sionide> dc17 yeah membreya did but it comes up on eth1
<estebandido> or afternoon, as the case may be
<tito> with command convert i: /FS:NTFS
<tuxadermist> Is there something wrong with the Repositories ?  Can't seem to connect
<apokryphos77> WillCooke: Right. Thanks.
<Sionide> and i can choose it, as a wireless device when setting up a network connection
<apokryphos77> tuxadermist: Yeah; the site is down.
<Sionide> and thats all ok
<ompaul> tito did you format it in windows?
<dc17> tito: can you reformat it in windows to fat?
<apokryphos77> tuxadermist: I'd suggest trying later.
<Sionide> then when i activate it, it takes a while then doesnt work
<estebandido> can someone tell me how to quit the X11 server?
<thoreauputic> tuxadermist: maintenance
<tuxadermist> lovely i just installed too
<membreya> dc17:  I had the same problem, it was because my computer wasn't getting a DHCP address.  Have you tried configuring it manually
<taurendil> Has anyone got the gamecon.c module to work for an NES controller?  It's driving me nuts!
<tito> i am reformating in windows
<thoreauputic> estebandido: sudo /etc/init,d/gdm stop
<tito> fat16?
<estebandido> except i can'
<membreya> FAT32 tito :)
<ompaul> tito, as  dc17 said - format it as fat partition and move data to it and then bring it with its data to ubuntu
<estebandido> t get to the command line
<membreya> thoreauputic: sudo killall gdm
<goldfish> can u write to an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<membreya> :P
<membreya> goldfish: no
<dc17> tito: fat16 or fat32 should be fine
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes, but not the debian way - too sudden and harsh!
<estebandido> i do cntl-alt-delete, and X quits, but then it immediately restarts
<missmarpl> hi
<thoreauputic> ;)
<membreya> thoreauputic: I live life on the edge
<skel_home> is archive down?
<membreya> skel_home: yes
<Sionide> skel_home, yes
<dc17> Sionide: membreya had a good idea about trying to set an address manually
<skel_home> k
<thoreauputic> membreya: well, the power switch will kill X too ....
<skel_home> does ubuntu not have any mirror repositories?
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...that's different :P
<tux_> whats a good linux client for yahoo messenger
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...where's your power switch? :P
<skel_home> tux_: gaim
<membreya> tux_: gaim
<missmarpl> tux_: there is a linux client from yahoo
<apokryphos> tux_: Kopete ;-)
<estebandido> is there a screenshot of the hoary login screen?
<goldfish> gaim is nice
<membreya> estebandido: looks no different to warty ;)
<tritium> gaim is nice if you don't care about video chatting
<skel_home> gaim is one of the most developed projects on sf =P
<thoreauputic> membreya: hidden in a jumble of untidy cables...
<estebandido> oh... i can't see it, because x.org has the screen all messed up
<skel_home> s/most developed/most active
<membreya> thoreauputic: ... I didn't say your computers' power switch
<goldfish> video chatting?
<goldfish> hrmmm....
<Xappe> i hate gaim myself. i mean do they call that awaymess. handling?
<goldfish> What clients support video chattin?
<skel_home> Xappe: thats pretty customizable..
<thux> server doesn't answer apt-get update?
<tritium> goldfish, gnomemeeting
<skel_home> goldfish: gnomemeeting
<goldfish> cool
<goldfish> thanks
* tritium goes to lunch
* skel_home just uses his voip videophone from packet8
<Sionide> hrrmmmm
<Xappe> skel_home, well, i've not managed to get rid of that annoying away mess. box
<membreya> tritium: ...lunch at 4.40 am?
<estebandido> how do i quit X and make it stay quit? it keeps restarting
<nanophase> estebandido /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<nanophase> or gdm
<ompaul> it is 17:46 pm, how often do I have to tell ya you all need to reset your clocks :)
<nanophase> or kdm
<membreya> estebandido: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<estebandido> but i can't get to the command line!
<thoreauputic> estebandido: did you do tha commands as writen above?
<dholbach> estebandido, ctrl-alt-f1
<thoreauputic> estebandido: you login
<estebandido> i can't log in, because the screen is all messed up
<thoreauputic> name > enter . password
<thoreauputic> ?
<membreya> thoreauputic: facetiousness is one of your stronger traits I see :P
<nanophase> restart then, driver is bad
<apokryphos> Hmm, I could have sworn I installed xorg and selected it as the default upon installation, but a "top" tells me XFree86 is running.
<nanophase> my radeon drivers look shitty sometimes aswell
<estebandido> i've restareted repeatedly
<estebandido> dholbach: that worked, thanks
<apokryphos> Is there a quick way to change back to xorg? xorg-common is installed
<membreya> nanophase: ...that would be the card :P
<estebandido> now i have to solve the real probelm
<yccheok> had anyone switch from fedora family to ubuntu before?
<apokryphos> yccheok: Yup; me.
<yccheok> would like to hear some of urs opinions ;)
<ompaul> okay a little problem there I had not got nptdate running - it is actually 17:41 :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif ( I look a bit like the unix guy)
<estebandido> can anyone direct me to pointers on refresh rates?
<Aquila> anyone know where i could get drivers for my usb modem?
<apokryphos> yccheok: I found Ubuntu faster, and has far better apt sources because of the Debian backbone. I prefer Ubuntu, easily.
<nanophase> membreya don't really think so
<viper12> lmao thoreau  good un
<yccheok> apokryphos: oh! i thought most of the app are distributed in rpm package? that's why till now, i hvnt try on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> :)
<membreya> nanophase: notice the emoticon at the end of my line of text? I loved my radeon until it died and I have to replace it with a GeForce
<apokryphos> yccheok: In Ubuntu, nope, though it can handle RPMs.
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...that so does not surprise me
<Slike> hello, i just changed my sources.list (apt) to the one from ubuntuguide.org....but it hangs when i perform an apt-get update
<membreya> Slike: servers are down
<Slike> are there any mirrors or something?
<nanophase> membreya don't think I would ever do that. went for this laptop because it had radeon
<skel_home> apokryphos: except that the repository is down right now =P
<Slike> membreya: for how long?
<apokryphos> skel_home: Shh :P
<encKe`> could someone fill me in on how to change default sound device?
<membreya> Slike: until they're back up?
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - sed awk groff grep !
<apokryphos> Slike: Shouldn't be too long; I'd recommend trying again in an hour or so.
<Slike> ok thx
<thoreauputic> membreya: as the caveman said...
<yccheok> apokryphos: so far, did u find any packages which u can install in fedora, but not in ubuntu?
<dc17> does apt have a way to see what file a package belongs to?  similar to rpm -qif /path/to/somefile?
<skel_home> so I can't even get to www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/  are there any mirrors for the archive or is this distro have a single point of failure?
<viper12> encke......right click volume control........'open volume control'.  then......'file', "change device".
<apokryphos> yccheok: Nope. Ubuntu repos are easily larger. Even better repos for KDE apps on Ubuntu, as far as I can see.
<encKe`> ahhh.... sounds easy enough
<encKe`> thx viper12
<Aquila> anyone know where i could get drivers for my usb modem?
<apokryphos> yccheok: Also, the other plus is of course that you only ever have to install the Distro once, and all upgrades are done through apt. :)
<Aquila> pm me
<viper12> had to do that after the last hoary update.........switched to oss, and that donnna' work for me. :)
<skel_home> Aquila: how the hell are we supposed to know if we don't know what modem you have?
<yccheok> apokryphos: oh, i thought yum also have the capability to do tat :)
<membreya> thoreauputic: so, since you're such an avid geek and obviously have a penchant for the obscure...tell me why I can't enable DMA on my DVD drive?
<yccheok> apokryphos: i cannt wait to try out ubuntu coz i had bitten several time of my fedora hang :(
<apokryphos> yccheok: Heh, that would surprise me, but I'm sure it might be the case.
<Slike> Aquila: search for eci adsl
<ompaul> what is it with being strung out on a particular package - if people said what job they wanted a package for then OSS would be out infront by so many light years imho (not that I am humble but you know :))
<viper12> lmao......I was WONDERING when you'd bring that one back up again membreya. lol
<apokryphos> yccheok: It's very easy to get started on Ubuntu, which is of course a very good thing. Once you've installed it see Ubuntuguide.org for all configuration etc.
<membreya> viper12: gave everyone a break and waited to see who knows what :P
<viper12> lol
<membreya> viper12: ....are you stalking me?!
<yccheok> apokryphos: i will try it out once i get a new hard disk or i can experimented in my gf computer ;)
<viper12> yeah, membreya.............yeah...........muhahahhahahhaha.  lol
<apokryphos> yccheok: Good luck. :)
<yccheok> apokryphos: i have several projects nw in fedora, that's why i still wont try it yet :D
<thoreauputic> membreya: I take it you tried hdparm?
<membreya> viper12: so YOU'RE the one in the van across the street
<yccheok> apokryphos: hw about the hardware support? last time i had try a long time to make my 3D card works in fedora
<membreya> thoreauputic: ya sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<viper12> damn...discovered again.........drives away mumblin........
<Aquila> well
<ompaul> yccheok, well what makes you think you could not do those projects better on ubuntu?
<Aquila> the modem is BT Voyager
<Aquila> ADSL
<thoreauputic> membreya: umm - your dvd drive is unlikely to be /dev/hda
<membreya> thoreauputic: I get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<apokryphos> yccheok: Funnily enough, I found it real easy in Fedora. There's step-by-step on the guide.
<apokryphos> yccheok: *Ubuntu
<membreya> thoreauputic: trust me it is, my harddrive is /dev/sda as it's a SATA drive :)
<thoreauputic> ah -I see
<yccheok> ompaul: coz those projects had already been configured nicely in fedora. it would take a long time to re-configured it again in ubuntu
<apokryphos> yccheok: In FC3 it was a hassle for me; had to manually download the nvidia drivers from the site, then go in failsafe etc.
<encKe`> viper12, when i open "volume control" under file all i get is "quit"
<membreya> membreya@diab:~$ dmesg | grep hda
<membreya> hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<membreya> hda: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache
<HiddenWolf> FC3 is sucky. :-P
<thoreauputic> membreya: OK OK - I believe you ! *grin*
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: It's not a bad distro, but, well, it's not Ubuntu. :)
<skel_home> Aquila: after 30 seconds of googling.. i found this -> http://www.thecaretaker.org.uk/drivers/btvoyager/btvoyagerlinux.htm
<skel_home> Aquila: have you tried that?
<HiddenWolf> apokryphos: it's as windows as linux can get, that's what makes it bad. :-P
<viper12> no encke.......the icon top menu bar.  select volume control.  will open a dialog box.  then under file........(oh wait...........enck, you running warty or hoary?
<membreya> just I'm getting major loss between video and audio on an AMD64 3200+ w/ 512mb DDR....something that shouldn't happen
<viper12> gads........sorry encke.....that's the 'hoary' volume app.
<encKe`> hoary
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: Hehe, yeah. I think nowadays they're primarily aiming to get the masses in. Aims are quite different to those of slack/debian/gentoo
<apokryphos> HiddenWolf: And, of course, dragging in the masses means GUI and user-friendly galore.
<marcin_ant> HiddenWolf: I don
<marcin_ant> HiddenWolf: don't understand
<Aquila> skel_home  yes i have seen that
<marcin_ant> HiddenWolf: why FC3 is bad because is more like windows...
<viper12> encke: my bad...........again.......tired...the laptop has two 'audio' devices....therefore the choice.
<erlend> hello. is there a way i can edit my gnome menus in hoary? after upgraded, i cannot access applications:/// anymore
<Aquila> abit complicated..?
<marcin_ant> HiddenWolf: (or maybe I misunderstood you)
<membreya> thoreauputic: I assume you are off using all of your cognative skills and creating a solution for me ? :P
<skel_home> Aquila: oh, I'm sorry, so you want something really easy.
<Aquila> ofcourse lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm. anyone recall what is the command to set the console font?  The default is NASTY on my laptop - wanting to try out the others in the consolefont dir
<skel_home> Aquila: well I have to go run some errands.. good luck on that.
<marcin_ant> Dr_willis: you are lucky :)
<HiddenWolf> marcin_ant: Fedora is like windows in the fact that it has bloat, bloat, and more bloat, little choice, and lots of things I don't like about it. Not to mention instability.
<marcin_ant> Dr_willis: I think I can help you
<Aquila> ok thanks lol
<viper12> encke, which sound devices are you referring to? (hardware or software mixing?)
<marcin_ant> Dr_willis: console = gnome-terminal for you?
<Dr_willis> googleing is showing 'setfont' - but that command aint there. :) checking the init scripts to see how its changeing them..
<Sionide> oh dear, that's sad
<Bandit> I have heard the same abount Ubuntu ;)
<Dr_willis> marcin_ant,  no.. the actual CONSOLE :P not under X
<Sionide> Gnometris, first time i played - scored 26,383 :s
<Dr_willis> this is a P100 laptop - it can barely handle gnome.
<HiddenWolf> Bandit: compared to slackware/gentoo, yes ofcourse. :_)
<thoreauputic> membreya: I fear you overestimate both my cognitive ekills and my geekiness ...
<encKe`> sorftware mixing , viper12
<thoreauputic> heh ekills/ skils
<membreya> thoreauputic: damnit you showed me a picture..you had a bear..A BEARD!
<thoreauputic> I kind of like ekills though
<thoreauputic> indeed
<viper12> you may want to check the config editor as well. there are choices under system for audio
<marcin_ant> Dr_willis: ooooh then I don't know...
<membreya> errrr bear = beard
<Frossi> hile, is there any alternative repositories for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com because they are not responding. Im using warty
<membreya> I was over amorous
<encKe`> kzm, will do
<thoreauputic> I have a beard, and unruly unkempt long hair as well
<thoreauputic> membreya: I fit the stereotype?
<membreya> thoreauputic: if you are slovenly and unkempt ...then yes ;)
<dc17> Dr_willis: For hoary I added vga=0x317 to the grub boot parameters
<Aquila> anyone know where i could get drivers for my BT voyager ADSL modem?
<viper12> of course, if you only have one 'mixer' set installed.......(alsa, oss, es, etc.) then you'd havta install another.
<marcin_ant> Dr_willis: I had simmilar problem under X and I reconfigured fontconfig - but I can't help with console
<thoreauputic> membreya: I plead guilty on both counts, you Worship
<Dr_willis> dc17,  well i rember there was an actuall command that set the font . no need to reboot ect. :P
<thoreauputic> *your
<membreya> thoreauputic: I worship what?
<membreya> ;)
<thoreauputic> I'm also a lousy typist
<xulin-> byyyeee
<Dr_willis> it used to be 'setfont' - you can set the default console font in a config file.. but i cant figure out how/what its running to change them lol.
<membreya> your pedantry is failing you young padewan
<kwis> Aquila: http://www.thecaretaker.org.uk/drivers/btvoyager/btvoyagerlinux.htm
<thoreauputic> membreya: indeed, I am hoist with my own petard ...
<viper12> time to bail..............the engines are about to be started.........daytona 500 in a few minutes.............woooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marcin_ant> HiddenWolf: I don't know anything about FC instability - but about other things I don't like all I can say that there is the same about ubuntu - ubuntu and fedora it's still linux
<Pelle> Dr_willis, there is a list at http://www.antlinux.com/staticwiki/VgaModes.html
<membreya> thoreauputic: petard, how apt :)
<viper12> astas all...........til later.
<dc17> Dr_willis: consolechars?
<membreya> thoreauputic: enough banter, fix my damned problem!
<membreya> :P
<marcin_ant> HiddenWolf: for me the only difference is that on ubuntu I got "bleeding edge" hoary while FC is not so up to date
<thoreauputic> membreya: I fear I am not yet ready to leave the temple....
<thoreauputic> membreya: I cannot take the pebble from your hand...
<hmmmmmm> http://lol.schaetec.de
<hmmmmmm> http://lol.schaetec.de
<hmmmmmm> http://lol.schaetec.de
<Dr_willis> dc17,  lol - just discovered tht - by reading the scripts. :P
<membreya> thoreauputic: well do you experience any loss between vid and audio when watching DVDs?
<Dr_willis> hehheh  now i got a readable font. yea.
<sege> something like debians non-free repository, does it exist in ubuntu? looking for unrar-nonfree
<kwis> well that was stupid
<HiddenWolf> sege: universe / multiverse
<HiddenWolf> sege: it's all there
<thoreauputic> membreya: no, because I don't watch videos and have no DVD :)
<sege> HiddenWolf: i have universe
<membreya> thoreauputic: I grow more and more disillusioned
<sege> adding some multiverse then
<thoreauputic> membreya: it gets worse the older you get, I fear...
<membreya> thoreauputic: I have 39.5 gb of music videos and 30 gb of videos/tv episodes
<Echy|python> lol
<sege> HiddenWolf: there it was, thanks.
<membreya> thoreauputic: I'm 25...there is no getting older.... :'(
* membreya clings to whatever youth he has left
<thoreauputic> membreya: I'm old enough to be your father, old boy :)
<apokryphos> Ubuntulinux.org is up again, btw
<ompaul> it now gets ./ed by the channel I don't think :)
<MSG43> hi I need hlep setting my wireless card up. I installed ndiswrapper and modeprobe ndiswrapper
<membreya> thoreauputic: my father is like 1,000,000,000 years old!
<membreya> ok ok, 52 this year :P
<tuxadermist> woot, synaptic time
<MSG43> I used the gui network think to setup my internet but I still can't get on I'be gotten on with other dirstors
<apokryphos> And now it's down again.
<apokryphos> ergh
<ruina> hi guys! why I cant login in X as root, only login in X as user??
<thoreauputic> membreya: I'm a year older than your father (1,000,000,001 years by your reckoning)
<membreya> apokryphos: you will burn in the deepest level of hell for that
<sege> ruina: good
<apokryphos> heh
<tuxadermist> nice i am in the middle of an upgrade hehe
<membreya> ruina: cos there is no root?
<Ribs> ruina: root account isn't active on ubuntu, use sudo
<paulproteus> ruina: Root has login disabled in ubuntu.
<Echy|relax> and if you want to root
<Echy|relax> type sudo -s
<thoreauputic> ruina: because logging in to X as root is verboten
<Echy|relax> forbidden
<Echy|relax> :p
<ruina> hummm thanks!
<HiddenWolf> thoreauputic: that's a german touch. :-P
<nanophase> or do as I did. boot with init=/bin/bash, passwd, reboot
<Echy|relax> thoreauputic, you are german?
<thoreauputic> ruina: not to mention dangerous
<Infiniting> -es
<membreya> ruina: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome
<thoreauputic> Echy|relax: not last time I looked, no
<ompaul> membreya, your simple statement about your father was 19230769 times wrong
<thoreauputic> membreya: don't encourage him!
<membreya> :D
<ruina> membreya, thanks for guide!
<Echy|relax> so why you say verboten?
<Echy|relax> that's not english
<Echy|relax> neither french or dutch
<Echy|relax> but german
<thoreauputic> Echy|relax: indeed
<thoreauputic> I'm aware of that, thanks anyway
<MSG43>  hi I need hlep setting my wireless card up. I installed ndiswrapper and modeprobe ndiswrapper I've used the ndiswrapper and I still can't get on the internet
<membreya> ich bin vom deutschen Erbe
<Echy|relax> ik van dor nevest
<william> apt-get isn't working for me, my computer won't connect to *.ubuntu.com. any solutions?
<thoreauputic> Echy|relax: I could have said tabu, as well - that's Fijian, but I'm not Fijian
<marcin_ant> MSG43: what chipset?
<Echy|relax> k
<membreya> William: servers are down
<Echy|relax> but it's strange in the middle of a sentence
<Dr_willis> william,  i noticed it just now also - servers are down it seems
<Echy|relax> nvm
<ompaul> william, have a look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<MSG43> it I think texas instermeants
<Echy|relax> useless discussion
<MSG43> marcin_ant my card has worked with ndiswrapper before
<ompaul> william, it needs to be edited
<membreya> Echy|relax: it's 5.10am, be happy he has an skills beyond breathing
<william> okay
<thoreauputic> Echy|relax: well, I'm a strange person - don't worry about it :)
<marcin_ant> MSG43: you installed windows driver?
<carajean> anybody here use cedega or point2play?
<Echy|relax> :D
<MSG43> marcin_ant yes
<MSG43> ndiswrapper is working
<membreya> MSG43: check your dmesg...it should say the chipset
<MSG43> I need help configuring it though
<skel_home> ok so.. anyone got a mirror I can use for ubuntu or know how long archive is going to be down? If anyone knows why its does or ETA maybe put it in /topic?
<tuxadermist> damn, all the ubuntu related sites are fubar'ed.  Cant even kill time dl the newer Hoary
<william> ompaul: what to edit?
<marcin_ant> MSG43: it is visible in ifconfig?
<membreya> or do an lspci
<MSG43> marcin_ant: yes it is visable
<goldfish> I have changed my root password, and my login password, but when i try to su to root, it is only accepting my old root password and I dont know what I have done wrong :/ should it not be accepting my new root password?
<ompaul> William remove the # infront of the repositries
<SiRrUs> they are up now
<membreya> SiRrUs speaks the truth!
<SiRrUs> ;) always
<william> ompaul: never mind, it's working now. thanks anyway
<marcin_ant> MSG43: then run network-admin and configure this interface
<membreya> apokryphos: take a lesson from the truth sayer
<tito> hi
<membreya> wb tito how did you go?
<marcin_ant> MSG43: it this configured with this tool?
<MSG43> marcin_ant will try
<pugio> hey
<MSG43> I configure with the networking tool in gnome
<pugio> I have 2 (Ubuntu) questions
<membreya> sweet sweet nicotine *drools*
<tito> i formated the disk in win2000 (FAT32) and i added archives
<Echy|relax> how do you make a file executable?
<pugio> the first: When I install someting through synaptic, how can I add it as a menu item in my GNOME menu?
<membreya> pugio: you're only allowed one per session
<Echy|relax> a sh file?
<goldfish> membreya: lol
<Sionide> hm
<apokryphos> Echy|relax: chmod a+x <filename>
<Echy|relax> thankies
<pugio> and... I'm trying to get Rosegarden to work
<Sionide> how do i upgrade firefox to 1.0 ?
<thoreauputic> Echy|relax:  chmod =X
<membreya> apokryphos: wrong ...again :P
<tito> after i connect the usb in this pc whith ubuntu
<pugio> has anyone gotten rosegarden to work on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bah chmod +x
<apokryphos> Pyre: help
<Pyre> apokryphos: Commands:
<Pyre> %anagram  %dict  %google  %recall  %remember  %whois
<Echy|relax> %anagram
<thoreauputic> Sionide: download the binary from mozilla.org and install it
<apokryphos> membreya: Erm, nope. ;)
<pugio> anyone? Rosegarden on Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Echy|relax: ;) %anagram someword
<MSG43> marcin_ant so I just type in network-admin in the terminal?
<membreya> apokryphos: pugio was wanting to know how to edit the menus in nautilus :P
<pugio> yeah, that too
<arbeck> does anyone know a way to edit a *.iso image?  I want to add a file to it
<membreya> oh ..ROFL
<membreya> you were answering another
<thoreauputic> pugio: its' in universe IIRC
<apokryphos> membreya: I didn't say anything to dear pugio
<membreya> god I need sleep
<apokryphos> :p
<Sionide> %anagram gui
<johaBBa> membreya, no you don't
<Dr_willis> arbeck,  not really seen a tool to do that under linux. Other then mounting it..copying stuff over to a dir. then adding/remaking the iso image.
<johaBBa> sleep = no computer time
<pugio> thoreauputic: yeah, but it's not working
<thoreauputic> ah
<Dr_willis> I do belive i saw a tool that can do that under windows called "isobuster" - not sure how it does it however. :(
<pugio> thoreauputic: I added the universe component, but it doesn't seem to work
* membreya sits in the humble corner
<membreya> johaBBa: my girlfriend has no problems with that comment :P
<thoreauputic> pugio: you reloaded/updated?
<johaBBa> heh
<johaBBa> mine just bopped me on the head....
<pugio> thoreauputic: well, I just installed th elatest version last night
<johaBBa> gotta go....
<pugio> thoreauputic:  and I got a bunch of errors when starting it, something about looking for synthesizer - anyway, I just removed it, now I'm trying it again
<membreya> under ubuntu is there any way to throttle the upload/download speeds of certain ports?
<Sionide> ugh i hate being a noob
<dc17>  /quit
<thoreauputic> pugio: apt-cache search timidity perhaps
<thoreauputic> for sequencer
<ompaul> and there was me going to dcc a ^H to dc17
<pugio> thoreauputic: that might be it, let me check
<apokryphos> Site really is up now.
<goldfish> Sionide: aye it sucks
<membreya> Sionide: everyone is a newbie at some stage
<skel_home> anyone in to cad stuff?
<skel_home> brl-cad is awesome
<pugio> thoreauputic: I got libsdl-mixer1.2 and libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<pugio> thoreauputic:  but I'mm not really sure what to do - you want me to install that?
<pugio> I'm not very familiar with the apt* system yet
<thoreauputic> pugio: I have no idea, sorry - just suggested timidity as I kanow it does sequencing etc
<pugio> ok, let me try
<membreya> optus do DSL ? :\
<membreya> hah there you go
<ompaul> okay question, how much value would there be in grabbing the contents of the channel to create answers that would be searchable in a db, with the semi obvious proviso about privacy
<membreya> thoreauputic: you're not answer my questions very well today :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: yes, optus do dsl - badly
<Sionide> thoreauputic, what dir should i install it in? (i mean where do progs usually go on linux, equiv of "program files"?)
<thoreauputic> Sionide: apt-get/synaptic take care of all that automagically
<pugio> ompaul: that would be awsome
<ompaul> so a question gets asked - gets answered
<membreya> ompaul: if everything here was documented, I would stop having the semblence of knowledge
<thoreauputic> Sionide: this isn't windows
<Sionide> i know...
<Sionide> synaptic didnt wanna upgrade
<Sionide> it just wanted to reinstall
<apokryphos> Sionide: Try again now. Repos seem to be up.
<thoreauputic> your sources.list may be fubar
<pugio> thoreauputic: Ok, I got the message it's "waiting for Sequencer to come up"
<ompaul> membreya, now you know yourself that is not true :)
<carajean> what was the shortcut to switch between desktops??
<membreya> ompaul: stop hurting my head..it's coming up to 5.30 am
<thoreauputic> pugio: most binaries land in /usr/bin
<ompaul>  membreya it is 18:24 :)
<Echylo> hi
<pugio> thoreauputic: right... but?
<membreya> update your damn clock :P
<Sionide> what do i do to make it upgrade? :s
<pugio> thoreauputic: would it not work if the sound wasn't working on Ubuntu
<pugio> which, I need to fix also
<thoreauputic> pugio: to find them just type `whereis myapp`
<pugio> thoreauputic: I'm not missing any binaries, as far as I know
<membreya> under ubuntu is there any way to throttle the upload/download speeds of certain ports?
<thoreauputic> pugio: how is a midi app going to work without configured sound?
<pugio> thoreauputic: well, I just wanted to start it .... oh never mind, I think I'll probably need ALSA
<pugio> which I don't know how to enable on Ubuntu either
<marcin_ant> MSG43: yes - but sudo or gksudo network-admin
<arbeck> Is there a way to open a windows self extracting zip?
<thoreauputic> pugio: normally it's configured by default - sounds like your sound card wasn't recognised or something
<Sionide> synaptic doesnt think firefox needs upgrading, when it does :s
<pugio> thoreauputic:  well, it's an nforce2 AC97
<pugio> thoreauputic: the device tree thing shows it as taht
<pugio> thoreauputic: which is correct
<apokryphos> arbeck: Sure. You should be able to just get the "zip" app from apt.
<marcin_ant> MSG43: or system -> administration -> configure network devices and connections
<membreya> Sionide: running warty or hoary?
<Sionide> warty
<membreya> that's why ;)
<Sionide> ...oh
<goldfish> do apt-get
<goldfish> worked for me
<membreya> Sionide: when you do an apt-cache search on firefox what's it say?
<membreya> is it in the repo?
<nanophase> does anything in gnome work there guys that needs root authorization?
<thoreauputic> Sionide: I told you a while ago - the latest warty version isn't 1.0 - easiet to install from mozilla.org
<nanophase> asks me for password but tells it's not valid
<nanophase> just curious
<Sionide> yeah i got that far
<carajean> can someone tell me the shortcut to switch between desktops???
<Sionide> then when i asked where to install it to, you said synaptic would do it?
<nanophase> carajean you set it up in preferences/key shortcuts
<tuxadermist> anyone play Americas Army ?
<Sionide> /etc/mozille-firefox
<Sionide> there?
<thoreauputic> Sionide: oh - I see - no, the binary you can install in your home directory or anywher
<thoreauputic> Sionide: then you can make a launcher for it
<carajean> thank you nanophase
<nanophase> np
<thoreauputic> Sionide: sorry - I didn't realise you were refering to the binary
<jerome_stix> hy
<jerome_stix> I need some help
<membreya> under ubuntu is there any way to throttle the upload/download speeds of certain ports?
<membreya> we all do jerome_stix
<thoreauputic> Sionide: the command field for the launcher should have the full path - so type in for instance /home/Sionide/Firefox/firefox or wherever it is living
<jerome_stix> Somebody can help me about speedtouch adsl
<jerome_stix> I have a problem with hotplug
<Bandit> jerome_stix usb?
<thoreauputic> Sionide: sorry to confuse you like that
<vi11e> what is totem-xine ?
<jerome_stix> Yes usb
<pugio> how do I terminate X11?
<pugio> using that command sequence that just kills it?
<jerome_stix> My adsl connection is ok but
<vi11e> I want to uninstall totem player, I have totem-xine totem-gstreamer and totem  packages, which packages should I leave? I want to leave xine on my PC
<ruina> anyone brazilian here?
<JsPr> pugio: <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<vi11e> ola boa nujte
<apokryphos> vi11e: "A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine". See the Synaptic description.
<membreya> ok then thoreauputic I have a different question for you :P
<vi11e> obrigado
<blah09> vi11e, totem-xine can be removed, you call still use xine-ui
<ruina> hehehe obrigado
<jerome_stix> When i start with adsl modem connected, i can't start the connection. When i connect the modem after start, i can me conncted
<vi11e> and what about totem-gstreamer ?
<pugio> How can I get a shell prompt?
<pugio> X11 keeps starting
<jerome_stix> Sorry i'm french !!
<blah09> that too
<pugio> I can't kill X11
<nanophase> pugio stop gdm
<membreya> pugio: CTRL+ALT+F1
<pugio> yeay!
<pugio> thanks membreya
<thoreauputic> of course, that doesn't kill X - it's still running on tty7
<ulisse> Hi all!
<pugio> thoreauputic: oh
<pugio> so, then I have to kill it
<membreya> thoreauputic: that's where sudo killall comes in ;)
<pugio> sudo killall X11 ?
<pugio> would taht be the correct command?
<membreya> thoreauputic: don't you want to answer anymore of my questions? :P
<tux_> lo
<ulisse> I'm having a strange problem with hoary, someone willing to listen to me?
<pugio> membreya: sudo killall X11 ?
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init,d/gdm stop
<geargolem> installing yafray for blender...  any tips?
<tux_> when i right click on a file on the desktop, it doesnt give an option to print
<tux_> is it possible to add such an option ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: you assume that I am capable of doing so?
<LinuxJones> tux_, hit the print screen on your keyboard
<tux_> :)
<ulisse> geargolem, enable universe (or multiverse?) repositories and apt-get it!
<LinuxJones> :)
<membreya> thoreauputic: you have a beard :P
<tielie> hello, people I have a Question is there anyone who knows why the swedish gnome language translations is not installed in hoary?
<tux_> got my sylus c-62 working with linux, quite good results!
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, but like Samson, my powers might disappear if I remove the facial hair?
<ruina> anyone brazilian here?
<membreya> thoreauputic: that would be assuming the powers are not simply a figment of our imagination
<Ainvar> after installing the fgl ati drivers from synaptic on a hoary install
<membreya> my girlfriend gets brazilian waxed ruina, does that count?
<Ainvar> anything special I have to do to use th enew drivers?
<pugio> what's the easiest way I can tell if my sound is working?
<membreya> pugio: turn your speakers on?
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have no illusions in that respect: I might give the impression of erudition - but I know I'm a newb really ;)
<thoreauputic> pugio: cat /dev/urandom /dec/dsp
<pugio> yeah that's wha I wanted thanks
<thoreauputic> pugio: and ctrl-C to escape the cacophony
<membreya> newb indeed :P
<pugio> yeah
<pugio> I am a newb
<pugio> so?
<thoreauputic> /dev/dsp (typo)
<membreya> pugio: not you dude :) thoreauputic
<ulisse> geargolem, i suggest not to use the "export xml" feature in blender's yafray panel; it didn't work for me...
<pugio> ahh
<pugio> wel I am too
<membreya> I'm more of a newbie :)
<ulisse> I'm having a trouble wit pmount (i think)
<geargolem> the synaptic package is .6..  not the latest build of yafray
<erlend> thoreauputic, that's funny.. it doesnt work for me. no sound. however  i get sound in gnome and xmms and whatever when i use esound
<tuxadermist> sweet I get to watch the "Life of Brain"  good way to kill off a lousy weather day
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh  my last encounters with computers before linux involved punch cards and an IBM 360 mainframe :)
<pugio> thoreauputic: ummm, that just makes my tower beep
<pugio> thoreauputic: but no sound comes out of my speakers
<membreya> punch cards? dear god, I wasn't even born then
<thoreauputic> erlend: I made a typo - should be /dev/dsp
<ulisse> geargolem, I don't know, try to see on yafray site...
<pugio> erlend: esound?
<erlend> when i try to use mplayer with oss module it doesnt work.
<erlend> thoreauputic, i know :)
<ulisse> nobody using hoary and knows pmount?
<geargolem> ulisse what did you do to get it to work with blender?
<pugio> erlend: what and how is esound?
<thoreauputic> membreya: but I've only been using linux for about 3 years
<ulisse> geargolem, I simply installed it via apt-get, and it was on the blender render panel
<erlend> i have this problem. mplayer -vo help does not give me esd or alsa as a choice. and when i use oss it tells me /dev/dsp is busy.
<kent> Does any one know of a program to check the inklevel on lexmark printers? Ive got it working, now i want to check the inklevel :)
<erlend> Pugio, enlightenment sound daemon ?
<tuxadermist> Question:  Why in Hoary can I no longer edit my repository list in Synaptic ?
<ulisse> geargolem, only the export xml thing didn't work, I have to render directly to yafray from blender
<pugio> erlend: oh
<pugio> arrghhh my sound will NOT work, the volume control is maxed
<farruinn> erlend: there is supposed to be a command you use to force an app to use esd
<pugio> but nothing comes out
<farruinn> but I don't remember what it is
<geargolem> ulisse it doesn't render within blender?
<encKe`> same here pugio
<erlend> farruinn, really? okay.. i wonder why mplayer can't figure out that my system has esd installed
<pugio> can anyone assist us poor no-sound people?
<ulisse> geargolem, I'm using the latest release of blender, may it help?
<erlend> and i wonder why esd is the only sound system i can use
<Dr_willis> pugio,  what sound card?
<ulisse> geargolem, It renders only directly
<geargolem> thats what I'm using as well
<pugio> nforce2 AC97
<encKe`> mine sees both devices, but uses my onboard sound instead of card
<farruinn> erlend: see if 'apropos esd' gives you anything
<pugio> Dr_willis: nforce2 AC97
<geargolem> hmm.  let me use the synaptic package to get yafray again
<ulisse> geargolem, you have to uncheck the "xml" button in yafray panel
<erlend> farruinn, it does
<Dr_willis> i recall on some cards - that different mixers show different sliders.. like "alsamixer"
<pugio> I have a whole bunch of sound modules loaded in "lsmo" but no soudn comes out
<erlend> hm
<Dr_willis> on one pc i go ttheres some sliders way to the right that for some reason are muted by default. i alwyas had to set them to 75% or so
<pugio> I don't have any mixers
<pugio> just whatever Ubuntu came with
<encKe`> where do i edit to change my sound device?
<encKe`> alsamixer , pugio
<pugio> encKe`: how do I access that?
<encKe`> open terminal & type alsamixer
<pugio> ahh, just did
<pugio> Card: NVidia nForce2
<pugio> Chp: Realtek ALC650 rev 3
<pugio> but not soudn comes out
<Dr_willis> pugio,  perhaps install the alsa ones.  could be the gnome ones are not showihg the right controlls.
<Dr_willis> alsamixergui - graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver
<pugio> Dr_willis:  well, alsamixer in the terminal works
<pugio> Dr_willis: but I'll try the gui too I guess
<ulisse> someone help me with pmount, please...
<pugio> (Btw, works doesn't mean any actual sound)
<Dr_willis> pugio,  that thing has some slikders you are NOT seeing - way to the right side.. perhaps...
<pugio> hmmm
<pugio> ok
<pugio> Dr_willis: I'll get the gui now
<carajean> does totem play avi files?
<Dr_willis> in the console one.. use the right arror key to get over to the right side. :P
<pugio> Dr_willis: oh I see
<pugio> let's see if that works
<Dr_willis> diffrent cards will have different sliders ive notced. on some of mine - i go tto tweak others :P
<Dr_willis> pugio,  :P
<encKe`> Dr_willis, how do i go about changing my default card?
<Chipzz> the ubuntu mirros are giving me errors when apt-get updating
<Chipzz> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Fator_Dee> they are under maintenance
<encKe`> it stuck using my onboard sound
<Dr_willis> if you got more then 1 sound card. therrs some alsa config files..
<Dr_willis> or disable the onboard on the bios. :P
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: maintenance in progress
<Dr_willis> I always jst disable the thing in bios
<pugio> Dr_willis:  I only have one card, however I don't know how to turn a slider On
<encKe`> aww.... ill try the bios trick. Im sure itll werk
<pugio> it says "Item: CD [Off] "
<encKe`> thx dude
<thoreauputic> oops - gee I'm slow now
<Dr_willis> Up arror to up the folume..
<Dr_willis> volume. :P
<encKe`> brb
<Dr_willis> as for onb/off - not sure :P i dont see any that say on/off let me see
<Dr_willis> M - will Mute/Unmute stuff
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question. I installed mplayer from scratch, and I get audio when I run it from command line, and when I run gmplayer, but not when I right click on something and select "open with other application". any suggestions on what's happening?
<Dr_willis> if thats what you mean.
<carajean> ok how do i get totem to play my avi files from my hard drive???
<membreya> damn cron tab not working!
<pugio> Dr_willis:  let me try that
<tito> hi
<Sionidle> hooray for ubuntu
<apokryphos> carajean: See the article about restricted formats on the site
<pugio> Dr_willis:  yeah M seems to turn it "On"
<thoreauputic> lavigj: is it in your $PATH ?
<apokryphos> %tell carajean uburestricted
<Pyre> carajean: uburestricted - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_willis> I got "Via DXS"  way at the right that on this pc - i have tobe sure is on/90% or so. for sound to work.
<lavigj> thoreauputic: hmm... probably not. how do I check that?
<thoreauputic> lavigj: and you added it under properties?
<thoreauputic> lavigj: type `which mplayer` I guess to see if it's in the PATH
<thoreauputic> or gmplayer
<membreya> hmmm my cron tab is currently set to 58 5 * * * /opt/azureus/azureus
<membreya> 59 5 * * * sudo killall azureus
<membreya> any reason why it's not loading azureus?
<lavigj> thoreauputic: /usr/local/bin/mplayer
<carajean> ok so what player can i apt-get that can play avi files??
<Dr_willis> membreya,  first guess  - file permissions/ownership
<thoreauputic> OK - it's in your path then so that's not it
<tito> i formated a memory stick in win2000 in FAT32, when i try mount /dev/sda the reponse is:
<apokryphos> carajean: Get mplayer or xine, I recommend. However, you might also need to get extra codecs. See the above article.
<Sionide> does ubuntu come with mplayer ?
<thoreauputic> Sionide: no
<lavigj> carajean: I would recommend using mplayer... there are some guides for compiling it yourself. other than the small snafu I am having, it is excellent and will play almost anything
<Fator_Dee> Sionide: no, but you can get it from repos
<apokryphos> Sionide: Nope; but available in the repos.
<Dr_willis> tito,  its MOST likely needing to mount "sda1"
<carajean> ok cool
<carajean> thanks
<apokryphos> np
* Sionide cringes
<tito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<Fator_Dee> np
<tito>        or too many mounted file systems
<membreya> Dr_willis: I can run azureus from the console without needing to sudo
<Dr_willis> tito,  or its on some other scsi device.. sdb sdc.. ect..
<sander__> Does anyone here use soundjuicer?
<Dr_willis> membreya,  cron runs as a different user entirely i do belive
<tito> ok, you must specify the filesystem type
<tito> in fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> tito,  thats mounts generic "it dident work" error message "{
<ruina> I need disable postifix on boot .. how I make this??
<thoreauputic> sander__: sure
<lavigj> tito: you are using mount -t vfat etc... right?
<Sionide> ah ha
<Dr_willis> A Proper/correct mount command will work wonders also. :P
<thoreauputic> sander__: only for .ogg though
<pugio> Dr_willis:  I turned EVERY slider up but still no sound
<Dr_willis> pugio,  no idea then.
<Dr_willis> pugio,  could be a sound driver/module issue.
<ruina> errr postifix = postfix
<sander__> thoreauputic, did you have to set any security permissions to get juicer to see the drive?
<pugio> Dr_willis:  well, I have like 10+ modules loaded with snd
<tito> root@ubuntu:/home/tito # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /usb
<thoreauputic> sander__: no, I don't believe so
<tito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<tito>        or too many mounted file systems
<tito>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<tito>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<geargolem> I unchecked xml, ulisse, and blender quits running when I hit 'render'
<sander__> I mean do I have to add myself to cdrom group or something. I can play CDs but juicer just sits there and doesn't see the CD.
<thoreauputic> sander__: possibly it's pointing at the wrong directory?
<sander__> I don't see a directory setting, just a device listing.
<thoreauputic> ah - add yourself to the disk group I think
<tozer> where can I download the ndis-wrapper ?
<goldfish> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<goldfish> i think
<ruina> what is command for disable daemon on boot? I dont want remove S and K files in rc directory
<Sionide> how do i install the SMB support thing for windows networks?
<tozer> I don't have a connection working on the ubuntu machine... I'm on an ibook and want to burn it to a cd and then install it
<thoreauputic> sander__: hmm - mayve cdrom
<thoreauputic> maybe
<Dr_willis> tito,  it may want sda5 - check what fdisk says on that decvice
<sander__> hmm, I am a member of CDROM. I wonder if it has something to do with CD having both audio and data on it.
<tozer> goldfish: do you know where I can download it and burn it to cd?
<pugio> Dr_willis: cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp does give me a bunch of noise
<goldfish> tozer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<thoreauputic> sander__: is it pointing to the right device? (/dev/hdc or whatever)
<pugio> Dr_willis:  but I never get any real sound
<Dr_willis> pugio,  lol :P
<tozer> goldfish: thanks
<goldfish> tozer: u can get the source there
<goldfish> np
<Dr_willis> pugio,  try the mpg123 player from the console. It may be a gnome issue.
<selinium_> anybody here played zelda on nestra?
<ruina> what is command for disable daemon on boot?
<pugio> Dr_willis:  command not found
<thoreauputic> sander__: if you are the first user (default user) I think you should be in the right groups anyway
<sander__> When you insert a music CD does Hal mount it on your desktop?
<Dr_willis> pugio,  install it then :P  Logic 101
<apokryphos> sander__: Music CDs aren't mounted.
<tito> special device /dev/sda5 does not exist
<pugio> Dr_willis:  apt-get mpg123 ?
<thoreauputic> sander__: audio CDs are not mounted - they have no filesystem
<Dr_willis> apt-get install
<sander__> apokryphos, OK.
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> sander__: unless you mean mp3s or similar
<sander__> thoreauputic, the first time I entered the CD it asked me if I wanted to mount it as data or music. I think there may be a setting in there somewhere that was messed up.
<mjr> sander__, gnome-volume-manager can open the CD player on insertion of audio CDs, but yeah, mounting isn't an option
* mjr guesses that the CD has audio and data tracks (or maybe some of these zany "copy protection" schemes)
<mjr> anyway, seems like the proper thing to ask would be rather whether to "treat" it as a data or music disc
<sander__> Er, it was an issue with that one cd (the one I wanted to rip :() so juice does work. Thanks mjr, thoreauputic and apokryphos!
<membreya> so to get my cron tab running..what should I do..change the ownership of the file I'm trying to run or change the groups I belong to????
<sander__> Also what is the preferred multimedia back end? Should it be ALSA or ESD?
* thoreauputic is IRCed out and is about to disappear : a la prochaine, mes amis!
<[Spooky] > yo yo
<[Spooky] > man i have trouble with the command dd anyone good with it ?
<helio7> anyone ever have trouble adding WMs to the .xsession file and having them appear in the "session chooser" for some reason blackbox always appears as #2: Default System Session...  rather than by its correct name.
<pugio> Dr_willis: the mpg123 worked!
<larsrohdin> hi, is anyone here any good at fluxbox keys?
<pugio> Dr_willis: so, do you have any idea what part of Gnome wouldn't allow me to hear sound from it?
<Sionide> ok
<Sionide> im a newbie..
<Sionide> i need the extreme-newbies guide to linux
<[Spooky] > man i have trouble with the command dd anyone good with it ?
<pugio> or, does ANYONE have any idea why I can hear sound through the command line utilities but not through gnome?
<Sionide> anyone got any useful links?
<Kosmic_Youth> man dd
<Kosmic_Youth>  :)
<pugio> Sionide hang on, lt me check my liinks, I think I have one
<ompaul> [Spooky] , (those []  make it hard to start typing) what do you want to do with dd?
<apokryphos> Sionide: ubuntuguide.org is good for stuff. I'll get you a better one though; hold on.
<Sionide> yeah i have ubuntuguide bookmarked
<pugio> http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<pugio> that one is huge
<pugio> but good
<pugio> might be a bit tooo much though
<Sionide> heh
<[Spooky] > ompaul: to make a image of a cd-r...
<pugio> so, does anyone have any idea why Gnome wouldn't give me sound but the command line would?
<larsrohdin> anyone good at fluxbox key bindings?
<Sionide> the wiki helps obviously
<Sionide> and the guide
<ompaul> [Spooky] , to a hard drive or to another disk?
<[Spooky] > ompaul: im trying dd if=/dev/hdd of=/homedir/fil.iso
<tuxadermist> there we go removing the update-manger helps
<Sionide> but i probably need a noobs guide to nux rather than just ubuntu
<[Spooky] > ompaul: to hard drive
<ompaul> [Spooky] , and your error is?
<[Spooky] > in/out error...
<[Spooky] > ompaul:
<apokryphos> Sionide: Ah; pugio brought in that link. It's very good; I recommend it. There's a few others for basics on command line I could dig out, if you want.
<Sionide> please
<Sionide> i mean im not a total noob
<Sionide> i've used nux before
<Sionide> i have 2 nix machines now
<apokryphos> :P
<Sionide> one slackware and one ubuntu
<Sionide> but thats not the same as knowing how to use them and not asking questions all the time
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> I have ubuntu for 3 weeks and I still dont know what im up to too well Sionide
<Sionide> i have another thing blocking my way
<goldfish> As you said, being a noob sucks :/
<Sionide> i connect to the net through a proxy (on my internal home network) and it sucks
<pugio> does anyone know why Gnome sound wouldn't work but command line sound would?
<ompaul> [Spooky] , are you running that with sudo? i.e.  sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom(1)  /homedir/fil.iso
<pugio> is there some faulty gnome sound daemon?
<goldfish> command sound?
<goldfish> terminal beep?
<ompaul> [Spooky] , also note that I have changed from the hdd to cdrom or cdrom1 as needed
<ruina> root@priss:/home/jarbas # apt-get install xmms
<ruina> Reading Package Lists... Done
<ruina> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<ruina> Recommended packages:
<ruina>   libmikmod2
<ruina> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ruina>   xmms
<ruina> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ruina> Need to get 1996kB of archives.
<Sionide> pugio, i have problems with my soundcard on nux - ubuntu had no problems at all on my laptop
<ruina> After unpacking 6238kB of additional disk space will be used.
<ruina> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main xmms 1.2.10-1 [1996kB] 
<ruina> Fetched 1996kB in 1m10s (28.1kB/s)
<ruina> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ruina> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Sionide> ubuntu is definately the easiest nix distro i've seen to install...
<tseng> ruina: please dont do that.
<ruina>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<jinx_> I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and it all works fine - wifi and all... except one thing:  I can't refer to mercury/polaris etc by name unless I fully qualify the domain name i.e. mercury.rising.  I've forgotten how to setup linux to recognise that it's on the rising domain.
<ruina>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<ruina>         LANG = "en"
<jinx_> I've got
<ruina>     are supported and installed on your system.
<jinx_> 192.168.1.128 seraphym.rising seraphym
<jinx_> in the /etc/hosts file
<ruina> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<jinx_> but what else do I need to do?
<ruina> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<ruina> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Fator_Dee> gaaahh.. fl00d
<ruina> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<ruina> Preconfiguring packages ...
<ruina> Selecting previously deselected package xmms.
<pugio> goldfish:  command line mp3 players work
<ruina> (Reading database ... 65806 files and directories currently installed.)
<ruina> Unpacking xmms (from .../xmms_1.2.10-1_i386.deb) ...
<tseng> oh jeez.
<pugio> goldfish: and the like
<ruina> Setting up xmms (1.2.10-1) ...
<LinuxJones> omg ruina
<ruina> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ruina> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<pugio> ruina please don't flood
<ruina>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<ruina>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<ruina>         LANG = "en"
<pugio> ruina stop
<mike998> jeez... someone kick ruina
<goldfish> pugio: ah k
<ruina>     are supported and installed on your system.
<ruina> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Fator_Dee> this channel needs a bot
<ruina> sorry
<ompaul> ruina, that would be better if you had done that in #flood or some paste bin
<tuxadermist> How do I add items to my Applications menu ? is there a menu editor or something ?
<pugio> goldfish: I'm just trying to figure out why Gnome isn't giving me sound?
<apokryphos> ruina: use a pastebin
<jinx_> did anyone even see my question in amongst all that garbage?
<pugio> goldfish: I heard that maybe it's default sound daemon might be offf, but I don't really know much
<ompaul> apokryphos, what you say that a pastebin needs to be in the topic?
<goldfish> tuxadermist: nautilus applications:///
<[Spooky] > ompaul: tried now and im getting the same error...
<goldfish> tuxadermist: file, create new launcher
<goldfish> maybe
<ompaul> [Spooky] , which? all of them cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1?
<apokryphos> ompaul: Erm nope; I'm saying that for large output, or multiple line output on IRC you should use a pastebin service.
<erlend> does anybody know how i can edit menus in hoary ? it is no longer possible to go to applications:///
<ompaul> apokryphos, I think a pastebin or #flood should be in the topic that is all I am suggesting
<apokryphos> ompaul: Oh right; yeah, could be a good idea.
<ompaul> jinx_, em your question what is mercury?
<ompaul> jinx_, em in your question I end up with another one: what is mercury?
* Sionide sets up samba
<Sionide> hm
<Sionide> i like progs with proxy settings
<Sionide> like the synaptic
<tuxadermist> guess they took out applications;/// outta hoary and any trace of being able to add apps, hope gnome told programers to make them all auto appear from now on
<jinx_> ompaul: mercury/polaris are just other machines on the network.  I can type (for example) ping mercury.rising, but not ping mercury    My question is, how to get my Ubuntu machine to realise it's on the 'rising' domain?
<erlend> tuxadermist, is there no way to edit the menus now ?
<tuxadermist> not that I can see
<tuxadermist> at least not as easily as you could in warty
<tuxadermist> :(
<Zapan> yo les gens
<jinx_> ompaul: i've got another box which acts as the DNS server.  All my other machines know they are on the 'rising' domain, and don't need to fully qualify the machines names to see them
<LinuxJones> erlend, atm I don't think so, I'm sure the Gnome developers are working on another method.
<Sionide> wow the ubuntu wiki is nice
<erlend> i really really can't believe why gnome has been released at all without a menu edit tool. just a small and simple tool to edit menus, how difficult could that have been to make ?
<erlend> unbeleivable
<ompaul> jinx_ so you need to look at resolv.conf
<jinx_> ompaul: the ip in resolv.conf points to the DNS server
<ompaul> jinx_, and the domain name in resolv.conf is rising?
<jinx_> ompaul: ahh - do I need to put "search rising" at the top?
<ompaul> you got it
<tuxadermist> only place I can make launchers by the look of it is on he desktop, not something I wanna do, limited space, after 50 icons its gonna look rather messy erlend
<Oo-0> hey, anyone got time to help me upgrade ALSA? apparently I need 1.0.8 for my card to be supported.
<pugio> How can I get the Gnome Multimedia System Selector in Ubuntu?
<pugio> I don't see anything like it?
<erlend> tuxadermist, this is so absurd. what reasonable explanation is there that something as important as menu editing is made impossible ?
<jinx_> ompaul: thanks - that was it :)  I completely forgot about that setting :/  Ok - well that's the last of my questions.. The box works perfectly apart from that and I'm well pleased that the Ubuntu install detected my wifi and sound etc as it's a laptop with some dodgy proprietary stuff in it....
<apokryphos> erlend: I believe it's not working on KDE, too ;)
<pugio> How can I get the Gnome Multimedia System Selector in Ubuntu?
<encKe`> Bios fix worked great Dr_willis
<encKe`> thx
<erlend> why?? do they want people to use another desktop environment ?
<LinuxJones> Puggs, gstreamer-properties
<Sionide> err
<pugio> gstreamer?
<Sionide> bleh who knows about samba?
<apokryphos> erlend: Nope; it's an Ubuntu problem, not quite sure. I know it's at least fixed in KDE 3.4; not sure of Gnome.
<LinuxJones> Puggs, type that in console
<encKe`> i had samba running on freebsd but not ubuntu yet
<pugio> I'm trying to find the spot where I can switch gnome between OSS ALSA and ESD
<tuxadermist> erlend, dunno, but there are .desktop files, they seem to hold the information,  now all ya gotta do is write a new one for each and every app you install and there only 8 lines long.  All designed with end user ease of use in mind :)
<LinuxJones> Puggs, or alt + F2
<pugio> ahh
<pugio> I got it, I think
<pugio> gstreamer-properties
<LinuxJones> Puggs, :)
<Sionide> i got it running, but when i try and connect to this from this (windows) machine it asks for a username and pass but doesnt accept my ubuntu login
<encKe`> dont forget about alt - f4  :)
<erlend> apokryphos, you practicaly haveto be a hacker to edit menus in gnome. regardless of which distro you are using. i was very pleased when i found that it could be done with applications:/// in ubuntu, but now they removed this option. so annoying
<pugio> there should be a menu for that
<Sionide> and when i try and look at this machine from ubuntu it says i dont have the right permissions
<tuxadermist> erlend, well dunno about u or others but this kills using gnome for me, definate non starter seeing how i only use simple things
<encKe`> Sionide,  on ur windows machine you have to run "gpedit.msc" and allow windows to accept unincrypted passwords
<tuxadermist> gonna check out gimpnet see if anyone in #gnome has a bright idea
<vi11e> I need help with the archive manager! how can I get hidden files visible there?
<ompaul> jinx_, not a problem, sorry was taking a call
<Oo-0> anybody know what I need to do to upgrade to alsa-1.0.8?
<encKe`> under "Computer Settings", "Windows Settings", "Security Setting", "local Policies"
<encKe`> Sionide, its in there
<murciano> ville on gnome?
<Sionide> cool thanks i'll try that hang on
<jinx_> ompaul: are you related to the Ubuntu project at all or are you just a helpfull user?
<vi11e> yes murciano
<encKe`> you will prob have to reboot machine.....  it is winblows ya know
<murciano> ville control + H
<ompaul> jinx_, helpful is my intention
<pugio> anyone here have any experience with different sound daemons?
<ompaul> jinx_, 'just' is so condesending :)
* ompaul rafl
<pugio> cause I'm having issues trying to get ESD ALSA or OSS
<jinx_> ompaul: non-intentionally so :)
<murciano> ville or menu "view" > "show hidden files"
<murciano> ville all ok?
<ompaul> ohh my sides hurt
<pugio> I set the GNome sound daemon to ESD (cause that was the only one that the "test" button worked) but Rhymbox or the default CD player won't play anything
<Echylo> can you integrate python programs in html?
<jinx_> ahh - I do have one more thing: How do I disable the screen-saver when watching movies with gmplayer?
<ompaul> Echylo, do you mean trigger them on a server or client side?
<murciano> can anybody help me with my wireless card?
<ompaul> jinx_, I only know how to do it full time if that is any use
<Echylo> trigger them on server
<Echylo> I made a very very simple html generator
<vi11e> murciano: there is no "show hidden files" in archive managers view and control+H doesn't work... those tricks works on the "file browser" but not in my "archive manager"
<jinx_> Echylo: sure - you can write server side script in pretty much anything, provided support in the web server
<ompaul> jinx_, you could have a thing where there is a time difference between saver and locked so just moving the mouse would be enough
<encKe`> Sionide, also disable the 2 settings that say something like "if client agrees" (always)
<murciano> ville sorry, what do you mean with "archive manager"?
<jinx_> Echylo: and apache does have mod_python afaik
<encKe`> youll see what im talking bout once ur in there
<pugio> Recommendations people -what's a good all purpose media player
<pugio> I'm tired of getting all of these things to work
<Sionide> mplayer
<Echylo> k
<Echylo> I'll look for it then
<vi11e> well, archive manager opens when I want to specify a directory where I want to save something or do something.... you can also open archive manager in hoary from Applications -> accessories... when you open it , take "open" and you see the window where I should see the hidden folders but I can't get them visible
<Sionide> encKe`, cant find any of these settings in here :s
<encKe`> u running xp or win 2000?
<murciano> ville sorry, I dunno :(
<vi11e> anyone know?? it is irritating, if I can't get it show those hidden folders, I can't use one firefox extensions I really need :(
<murciano> ville did you tried activating view hidden files on your files manager?
<gpierce> hello
<Sionide> encKe`, 2000 sorry, should have said.
<encKe`>  under "Computer Settings", "Windows Settings", "Security Setting", "local Policies"
<Sionide> i'm there
<Sionide> i have these 3 things:
<ompaul> ville if you use about:config in the address bar you can see what options are available to you in the mozilla family
<Sionide> audit policy
<Sionide> user rights assignment
<Sionide> security options
<encKe`> security options
<encKe`> then local policies
<ompaul> I wish one could register for I do not fall for spam and then the spam would stop :)
<encKe`> slie the bar over so u can see the options
<vi11e> ompaul I already installed a plug-in that I wish, but when I try configure it, I need to choose a file in a hidden folder and it pops up archive manager to browse there :S
<encKe`> slide
<Sionide> yeah got them all
* tuxadermist is away: Kickin' it old School with DOS 6.22
<ompaul> cd ville fire up a terminal cd .mozilla and use vi or some such on the fiel
<izaac> someone who solve the problem: error stopping gdm on shutdown or reboot?
<ompaul> file even
<Sionide> ah ha
<klaym> ville: why do you need to get to your extension files? aren't they configurable enough via firefox?
<vi11e> hmm... murciano  and ompaul now in archive manager, I manage to get hidden files if I right click on just about in there and there is the option.... wasn't there when I didn't had a tag in show hidden files and folders in file browser.. oh well..
<Sionide> send unencrptyed password to connect to third-party SMB servers?
<encKe`> srry, i meant "security settings" "local policies" then "security option"
<Sionide> enable that?
<encKe`> yes
<ions> my dmesg is flooded with 'hdc: lost interrupt' any idea what that means?
<Sionide> got it, what were the other ones you said?
<ions> I haven't used the cdrom at all
<vi11e> klaym: I am configuring them via firefox, but in firefox there is the "browse" tab, which I click and it pops up the "archive manager"
<encKe`>  also disable the 2 settings that say something like "if client agrees" (always)
<gpierce> hi
<Sionide> cant find them
<vi11e> klaym: I added an extension that makes firefox to save certain filetypes to certain directories automatically, so it needs to browse my dirs
<encKe`> Digially sign communication
<encKe`> &
<Sionide> ah
<Sionide> they are disabled now
<encKe`> Secure Channel: Digially
<klaym> ville: ok. don't know
<Sionide> dc17 i had no luck on the wireless thing but to be honest, it might be a hardware issue cos i couldnt get the fricking thing working under windows much either.. :/
<encKe`> only the ones that say "always"
<dc17> Sionide: that sucks
<encKe`> Sionide, reboot then go to " MY Network Places", Entire Network and it should show up
<Sionide> rebooting sucks..
<Sionide> if i log out and log in will it do the same?
<encKe`> :)  i know
<Sionide> uptime[Windows 2000 Professional, Service Pack 4 (5.0 - 2195) uptime - 9h 36m 13s] 
<Sionide> oh yeah
<Sionide> no worries heh, it crashed earlier
<Sionide> brb then
<Bigglez> Anyone help with ATI graphics driver? I tried the synaptic route but it says Error 404...
<jetscreamer> get the .rpm, and alien it. dpkg -i --force-overwrite atidrivers.deb
<Bigglez> jet: So, the synaptic way is a dud then?
<jetscreamer> Bigglez, i don't know. i just heard what works.
<Torakiky> anyone from geramny?
<Torakiky> anyone from germany?
<Bigglez> jet: Thanks. I wonder who to tell when a package is not available for apt-get ?
<jetscreamer> heh
<Torakiky> anyone from germany?
<SioBuntu> heh encKe` i made a little message box come up on bootup with that Groups Policy thingy
<Bigglez> ok. ok.
<SioBuntu> how do i restart samba from the command line?
<Fator_Dee> Torakiky: there's no use in repeating that question over and over
<Bigglez> I have another mystery: Mplayer cannot play DVD. It can forward fast them, but not play them?
<SioBuntu> looked in the manual?
<LiveX_w> Possible to run a LiveCD without a hardrive?
<SioBuntu> im pretty sure it can
<jetscreamer> yes LiveX_w
<SioBuntu> LiveX_w, yeah it runs from the system RAM
<jetscreamer> Bigglez, one thing may be a symlink: /dev/dvd that points to /dev/hdc or wherever
<jetscreamer> among other things
<LiveX_w> oh
<Bigglez> jet: I have done all that stuff. Read the ubu-howto and all that jazz. Mplayer plays vids fine, but won't play a dvd.
<Oo-0> heh, anyone wanna help me out with upgrading alsa to 1.0.8?
<jetscreamer> i prefer xine-ui myself.
<Bigglez> When I play a DVD in Xine I get a really corrupt image, sound is fine. Mplayer = black screen
<jetscreamer> then if i have a problem i use xinecheck.
<jetscreamer> or xine-check
<jetscreamer> myabe you need codecs
<Bigglez> xine-check reports all fine. complains about codecs, but I can play vids ok?
<jetscreamer> w32codecs
<Bigglez> I have all those /usr/lib/win32 things
<LiveX_w> Whats the best brand to try this with?
<jetscreamer> ah no idea then. mine works, all i know.
<jetscreamer> brand?
<Bigglez> damn.
<hawke> LinuxJones: I suggest the circle-K
<jetscreamer> Bigglez, if xine-check complains about codecs, maybe you need some still
<Oo-0> no one here knows about alsa 1.0.8?
<ImagistTD> Hi!  I finally got Ubuntu up and working!
<LiveX_w> version ?
<marco_g> Hi!
<Bigglez> jet: Well, I don't understand why it plays avi and mpg etc all fine.
<Bigglez> Anyway - I will try reinstall it
<LiveX_w> How woulde one do this?
<Bigglez> I seem to recall that Totem played a DVD fine. I have since gone over to KDE - maybe that has screwed things up.
<Bigglez> Totem doesn't play DVD anymore... :(
<HiddenWolf> bigglez: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<jetscreamer> what he said ^^
<pugio> ok something weird is going on
<pugio> I'm trying to install mplayer
<LiveX_w> I got 2 old systems without drives
<pugio> but I keep getting errors in synaptic about dependencies
<minimec> Bigglez: Hmm.. Try with sudo totem. Tell us what you get.
<jetscreamer> pugio, got marillat in your sources?
<pugio> when I try to install mplayer-k6
<pugio> yeah I do
<pugio> but I keep getting
<jetscreamer> ya
<pugio> "Depends libartsc0 but is not going to be installed"
<Bigglez> totem-gstreamer I reckon - default ubu install
<jetscreamer> install it
<ImagistTD> I'm trying to get my WPC11 Version 3.7 Linksys Wireless B Notebook Adapter to work with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu is detecting the hardware, but I don't know what to do with the drivers and the bit in the Wiki is too general to be helpful.  Anyone care to give me a more thorough explanation?  I'm sorta new to this.
<pugio> "Depends libribidi0 but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed"
<Bigglez> ok brb etc
<pugio> but I already have some of these libraries installed
<minimec> Bigglez: (I repeat) Hmm.. Try with sudo totem. Tell us what you get.
<jetscreamer> sometimes you can have too high a version installed and it borks stuff... no idea though.
<LiveX_w> I'd like to use a linux live miniprototype GNoppix disk to run a extremely minimum OS
<Oo-0> *sigh* how hard can it be to upgrade alsa from 1.0.5 to 1.0.8?
<Bigglez> jet: hold on - trying sudo
<Bigglez> I get: Totem cannot play this type of media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<Bigglez> Which is news to me :)
<minimec> Bigglez: Do you have the lidvdcss2 installed?
<LiveX_w> Maybe another distribution is better ?
<Bigglez> minimec: yes
<tito> HELP please sudo mount /dev/sda1 /usb -t vfat -o umask=000
<tito> reponse:
<tito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<tito>        or too many mounted file systems
<tito>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<tito>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<minimec> Bigglez: libdvdnav and libdvdread ... too, I guess
<Bigglez> ummmm...
<Bigglez> not sure.
<mz2> how do i make qt apps look like my kde apps? that works in pretty much every other distro as default
<LiveX_w> Woulde I need to edit the content of the ISO?
<Bigglez> checking ...
<vi11e> by the way, that download sort and other extension are under "OS=windows" in the addres bar but it works very well in my ubuntu
<vi11e> firefox extension
<Bigglez> mini: yes :)
<anthonws> hello to all
<tito> the fs is FAT32, whith fdisk -l > * /dev/sda1 system:
<Torakiky> anyone from germany?
<tito> FAT32
<tito> but can't i mount it
<tito> this memory stick i formated in win2000 (FAT32) and i added 5 archives
<anthonws> does anyone has a atiixp sound card (toshiba a60) working with hoary?
<minimec> Bigglez: hmmm... I have to think about that. This is strange...
<LiveX_w> Would  the MINI ISO Need to be modded
<dc17> tito: the usb drive doesn't mount automatically?
<tito> no
<dc17> tito: when I plug my usb flash drive in, it mounts after a few seconds
<tito> i connect and try mount
<tito> with the pc on?
<Bigglez> minimec: thanks. It's v odd. Mplayer = black but can fwd dvd but then you get a still image (it won't play)
<gustavor> on hoary, qt apps have very ugly appearence... how do I fix that?
<Bigglez> minimec: Xine = plays fine, sound fine but image looks badly fuzzy and broken up.
<LiveX_w> Anyone here using MiniPrototype 1
<Bigglez> PS: Same DVD and DVD player worked fine in mplayer under Fedora 1
<tito> the memory is kingstone 512mb
<anthonws> hoary is full of "feelings".... one time works... after a reboot it doesnt...
<SiRrUs> :)
<anthonws> does anyone experience that?
<dc17> tito: what does "fdisk -l /dev/sda" give you?
<minimec> Bigglez: I see. So you use totem-gstreamer? If you tried totem-xine.
<Bigglez> minimec: installing now. little slow. will see.
<tito> /dev/sda1               1          60      481918+   b  W95 FAT32
<dc17> tito: ok.  if you type "mount" do you see /dev/sda1?
<dc17> tito: I think it shows up under /media/VOLUMENAME by default
<Kano> hi
<Kano> just tested the live cd
<Kano> how come that there is no "mc" installed?
<tseng> Kano: mc has never been in the desktop seed
<Kano> and you never use a konsole?
<Kano> i dont like, i use console
<Kano> i dont like gui
<Kano> and mc is optimal
<tito> mount:
<tito> mount
<tito> /dev/hda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tito> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<tito> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<tito> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<tito> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<tito> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Kano> tseng: it is not big, should be added for users who don't want to click the whole time
<Bigglez> minimec: totem-xine. Loads the DVD (no complaints). Says it's playing. No time advance. Blue screen...
<ompaulAFK> tito just do df and see if it is mounted
<Kano> so thats all, would be nice to add it
<Kano> bye
<tito> no
<tito> in mount error
<tseng> Kano: the main goal of the livecd is to show off the desktop and hardware detection
<tseng> erm.
<ompaulAFK> tseng, so be it
<minimec> Bigglez: do you have the gstreamer-dvd package installed?
<Bigglez> minimec: totem-xine as sudo plays DVD like Xine = bad video.
<Bigglez> minimec: yes have that package too.
<minimec> Bigglez: I think this could be the plugin that you need.
<tito> dc17 can help me?
<Bigglez> minimec: I have gstreamer-dvd already. Is this what you mean?
<minimec> well. then I have really no idea, where the problem is. I use totem-xine and have no problems.
<dc17> tito: not sure what to tell you
<dc17> tito: things look ok
<minimec> Bigglez: Yes. that's it.
<Bigglez> mini: ok. Thanks for trying. I think KDE has screwed me up somehow. :(
<tuxadermist> ok wtf, now I cant install K3b because of a confict with xdg-menu and gnome-menu ?
<tito> in sudo mount /dev/sda1 /usb -t vfat -o umask=000 the reponse is:
<dc17> tito: you could try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/"
<minimec> Bigglez: probably you're right.
<Bigglez> mini: Ah damn! Bring on Kubuntu I say :) I might be forced to go Fedora again for a while :(
<ompaul> Bigglez, live with the beauty that is gnome :)
<dc17> tito: if you remove the drive and plug it back in do you see any output in /var/log/messages?
<minimec> Bigglez: Hmm. I'm a 'Gnome' for years now and I am very happy with it.
<Bigglez> ompauld: Don't get me started :) I'm beng nice right now !
<dc17> tito: I get a bunch of usb, usb-storage, and sda messages when I plug the drive in
<Bigglez> no offence. I liked Gnome too - just too slow for me I suppose.
<neighborlee> Bigglez, you need kde why ;-)..gnome is less bloat and more stable ..I know this from experience albeit i'd like to see some of the kde features make it back top gnome ( edit menus could be easier)...
<Bigglez> Maybe I will re-install ubu and learn to live with it too.
<ikitat> Nautilus sees every file in my windows partition (vfat) as a file.  No directories!
<apokryphos> Both KDE and GNome are great; I used to Gnome, but KDE has too much stuff to ignore; too many great apps.
<neighborlee> Bigglez, thats the spirit ;00
<Bigglez> cool.
<minimec> Bigglez: Do that. You will be happy too. :-)
<neighborlee> apokryphos, and the good news is you dont have to live without them...install kdelibs blah blah and your good to go ;-)
<Bigglez> Yes KDE has some great apps! But then, so does GTK (Gnome)
<neighborlee> apokryphos, I dont recommend it as I find kde buggy but hey if you can't live ;-))
<Bigglez> Lee: True. I have a konqueror addiction too tho - you need whole KDE for that I think.
<neighborlee> Bigglez, exactly
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Yup; sure, that's the glory of Linux. Of course, though, they don't run as fast without being in kde.
<apokryphos> I'm a kubuntu-er
<ompaul> apokryphos, this is true, and I use kde apps myself, or I would loose my sanity with some stuff
<neighborlee> np..kde works in ubuntu too...
<neighborlee> apokryphos, and so easy to install ;-))
<apokryphos> yup ;-)
<Bigglez> At the risk of starting a war of some kind: can I ask about the speed of gnome?
<nawty> gday folks
<ompaul> Bigglez, you can
<Bigglez> I find it very clunky. click... wait .... wait ... something
<dc17> Bigglez: I find gnome way faster than KDE
<neighborlee> Bigglez, what app(s) seem sluggish
<Bigglez> Always thought so, right from Redhat 6 - my first linux
<apokryphos> Bigglez: I find KDE faster, but don't take my word for it. :P
<neighborlee> Bigglez, to me its speedy as heck...fastest gnome i've used inlcuding fedofra
<neighborlee> ora
<Bigglez> Well everything. the menus. nautilus
<neighborlee> Bigglez, well..dont judge gome by nautilus..it IS a pig
<Bigglez> I don't understand that. I have had like 4 different pc's since redhat 6 and they all suffered under Gnome
<dc17> Bigglez: however, this may be that SuSE is way slower than Ubuntu
<ompaul> Bigglez, just for the heck of it (pardon my swiss) have a look at the animation settings
<neighborlee> Bigglez, I HIGHLY suggest something like gentoo for everyday stuff albeit nautilus has its strengths...but yeah its a bit slow wtih most defaults on...
<neighborlee> gentoo as in the FM
<Bigglez> I think a file-manager is a big part of a desktop system
<neighborlee> fast lean and VERy customizable
<Bigglez> and it should be fast!
<apokryphos> I've never noticed this slowness on Nautilus; I always thought it was one of its strong points. But Konqi is my baby. :P
<Bigglez> Konqueror is damn snappy and well powerful!
<apokryphos> for everything other than washing the dishes ;)
<neighborlee> apokryphos, well..files take a VERY long time to load up in nautilus....gentoo never does
<matth> Hu folks
<neighborlee> apokryphos, and I have a PIV 2.26 machine with one gig of ram and geforce4TI4200
<ompaul> apokryphos, the kdish_washing_module is well broken :)
<dc17> ompaul: where's the animation sertting?
<apokryphos> neighborlee: My brother uses Gentoo; tried it quite a bit. Speed is certainly one of its great points.
<ompaul> let me grab it
<Bigglez> I wonder if it's a C++ thing - KDE being faster ?
<apokryphos> ompaul: I hear those bugs are fixed, however, in 3.4 ;)
<neighborlee> apokryphos, You do realize I mean the gentoo FM right ;-)
<apokryphos> neighborlee: No :D. But I do now. ;)
<jinx_> anyone know how to disable the screensaver when using mplayer?
<apokryphos> Didn't know of its existence. That's interesting.
<Bigglez> What does FM mean?
<matth> Does anyone have encountered the problem to loose NTFS partition visibility from windows after insalling an ubuntu ?
<farruinn> Bigglez: I really don't know what you're talking about KDE being faster than Gnome - hasn't been my experience, but I don't want to start a KDE vs. Gnome war here
<apokryphos> Bigglez: File Manager
<Bigglez> ah thanks
<ikitat> matth I'm having problems, but it is fat32
<Bigglez> No wars. just asking.
<tjl2_> any Python experts in here?
<matth> ikitat: actually I lost 2 parition, one fat32, and one NTFS
<ikitat> matth, nautilus sees everything as a file, I can't drill down into directoies
<apokryphos> farruinn: It's quite simple ;). KDE-users view KDE faster, and Gnome-users view Gnome faster. We're all drenched in prejudice. :P
<neighborlee> apokryphos, im sure thats part of it yes <G>
<matth> under Linux I got no problem at all, that's just that damn windows who cannot handle them anymore
<searcher`> however; people running fluxbox know that one is the fastest ;-)
<farruinn> :D
* searcher` ducks
* farruinn likes flux
<matth> yeah fluxbox rox :)
<Bigglez> Apok: I feel that I want to like both and I feel that I am fair. In my real opinion and experience, KDE is faster.
<Bigglez> Does Fluxbox have some kind of FM?
<matth> Bigglez: nope fluxbox is just a window manager
<Bigglez> Ok.
<Bigglez> Any good FM you know?
<searcher`> Bigglez: you can use Rox quite nicely with it though
<matth> but a lot of people using fluxbox use 'rox' as file manager
<Bigglez> And what about Enlightenment? There's a rocking new version on the way!
<Bigglez> rox - thanks
<satur[no> cioa a tutti
<neighborlee> either rox or gentoo..I favor gentoo mainly because it reminds me  of  amiga app called directoryopus ;-00
<satur[no> qualcuno sa come usare ubuntu?
<matth> satur[no: that's an english speaking channel I guess...
<matth> (I just arrived 2minutes ago though ;)
<Bigglez> great. I have an old machine and I want to use UBU, but gnome will kill it dead. So flux and rox perhaps. Good stuff.
<satur[no> matth ok
<matth> Bigglez: yep sure, ore even blackbox, if you don't care all the stuff added by fluxbox
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Ahh, it's not explicitly related to Gentoo. That explains it.
<apokryphos> downloading now
<Bigglez> Any distro's I can look at for old machines?
<dc17> Bigglez:  how old?
<Bigglez> pentium 1
<Infiniting> hi
<Bigglez> boots in 60 minutes
<Bigglez> 0 to 100mghz in 10 years
<ompaul> dc17 I am sure I saw one, _I_ hope it is not the kde one I am thinking of, in which case I will log off and come back in a few hours (which I have to do anyway ;))
<Infiniting> i have 1 question please
<tuxadermist> with less than a few weeks left I get the feeling Ubuntu isnt gonna be ready
<Infiniting> can u help me?
<dc17> Bigglez: I have debian running on a pentium 1, but it's a fileserver, no x
<Bigglez> infiniting: ask your question.
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Heh. Not so great on the aesthetic appeal side. ;-)
<Infiniting> i have an xp 3200+ with 1 gb ddr 400
<Infiniting> what kernell i need?
<Bigglez> I will need X on this one. It's for some kids to learn about computers on.
<Climber> Hello, I just wanted to know what is the file "modprobe.conf" called in Ubuntu? I only know it is called "modprobe.conf" in Fedora Core 3, but that file doesn't exist in Ubuntu...
<pugio> ok I know this is a dumb question but... HOW can I play a music file in mplayer
<dc17> tuxadermist: how so?  hoary is running great for me
<pugio> all it seems to open are video files
<Infiniting> now i have this : 2.6.8.1-3-386
<apokryphos> Bigglez: "damn small linux" pops to mind
<apokryphos> pugio: Have you installed the codecs?
<Bigglez> apok: thanks - will google
<blah09> or like slackware
<Xappe> Infiniting, I would go for the k7 kernel
<tuxadermist> dc17, if Gnome is still adding features then I dont see how, if there not then there missing things and this whole gnome-menus issue is gonna drive people nutz
<Bigglez> Inifiniting: Damn. Not sure. Why not just install the latest Ubuntu cd?
<blah09> this is a cool article: http://www.rabidhardware.net/index.php?id=43
<minimec> Bigglez: If you tried xfce as WM. As I heard, it's a quiet fast WM.
<gpierce> hello
<ompaul> dc17, okay I found what I was looking for, it is not as I described it, an animation setting, it is the choice of theme to match your hardware
<pugio> apokryphos: such as?
<blah09> i think on a 100mhz i would use something lighter still, like fluxbox
<apokryphos> %tell pugio uburestricted
<Pyre> pugio: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Climber> I want to add the line "options bttv card [...] " to a file, but I don't know how that file is called in Ubuntu. Can you tell me the file name? I hope you know what I mean.
<ompaul> dc17, there are heavy and light ones
<nixman> anyone has ideas about implementing easily weekly/daily backup on ubuntu ?
<Bigglez> Thanks all - I will go on a WM orgy and check them out.
* ompaul was sure there were other settings
<minimec> Bigglez: :-)
<blah09> hehe enjoy ;)
<dc17> ompaul:  where does human fall on that scale?
<gpierce> hope there is room here for one more voice
<apokryphos> gpierce: Always ;-)
<Bigglez> Oohh. My Syn-ap-sys! ! !
<neighborlee> apokryphos, heh
<dc17> Bigglez: check out tuxpaint for the kids
<searcher`> nixman: rsnapshot.org
<Bigglez> tah
<pugio> apokryphos: and Pyre I did that
<searcher`> awsome incremental backup using rsync
<gpierce> apokryphos: thanks!
<pugio> but I'm still having problems :(
<ompaul> dc17, in my case flat on my face
<apokryphos> pugio: Are other apps playing mp3s?
<Infiniting> i am noobest in linuk and i dont know what kernell install
<Pyre> hrm
<neighborlee> apokryphos, its load time more than makes up for it though ..and its operating speed is amazing ..and its totally easy to transfer files from one pane to another...I just LOVE it
<apokryphos> Infiniting: The K7 One.
<pugio> apokryphos: well, so far, nothing is, but the point I'mm having is that I can't even find where to open the mp3 in mplayer
<Bigglez> Infinitinining: Why do you ask? Have you already got a Linux that boots?
<dc17> tuxadermist: i use bash instead of the gnome menus, so I hadn't noticed
<apokryphos> neighborlee: Whatever floats your boat, I reckon.
<Infiniting> what i tipe?
<gpierce> has anyone managed to successfully use the CUPS web interface at http://localhost:631?
<neighborlee> apokryphos, I love nautilus for one it offers but fore very day File maintenance gentoo rocks ( or rox but Ive never tried it)
<pugio> apokryphos: all it has is an "open video" option
<Infiniting> apt-get install ............... what?
<gpierce> as root that is?
<dc17> tuxadermist: but i can see how this would be an issue
<tuxadermist> anyone know a way around the gnome-menu file confict and the xgd-menu ?
<neighborlee> apokryphos, ;-)heh
<JDahl> gpierce, I dont think you can with ubuntu.. you have to use the config tool from the menu
<apokryphos> pugio: mplayer <file.mp3>
<gpierce> i was afraid of that
<gpierce> I have a xerox phaser 6200 DP
<dc17> ompaul: human runs snappy on my machine.  SuSE 9.2 with KDE or Gnome was really sluggish
<pugio> apokryphos: well, I was hoping for a gui option, but ok
<tuxadermist> I am trying to install K3B and Amarok in Hoary and for some reason xgd and gnome-menu arent hot getting along,
<ompaul> dc17, I did not know there was an wm called human
<Infiniting> apt-get isnstall mplayer
<dc17> ompaul: no, it's a gnome theme
<ells> Infiniting, I do not believe mplayer is in the sources anymore
<kent> tuxadermist, its a known problem. Will be fixed later.
* ompaul has a look
<matth> Infiniting: he should have the debian-marrilat url in his source.list isn't it ?
<apokryphos> ells: it is
<Infiniting> yes
<Bandit> fixed when?
<tuxadermist> later ?  nice.  so today i cant burn a cd
<ells> apokryphos, which source is providing that for you
<Infiniting> change your source list
<pugio> matth: and Infiniting I do have that
<Infiniting> 1 sec
<apokryphos> ells: Could be one of the extra ones I added; hold on.
<matth> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main <-- stuff like that huh ?
<ells> apokryphos, cool
<pugio> it's this whole adio thing
<kent> tuxadermist, some times files in diffrent packaes conflict. They get fixed after a while. I read on the devel channel before that they know about it, so when they get the time over they will fix it.
<pugio> it only works when I'm logged in as root
<Infiniting> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Infiniting> deb ftp://ftp.ubuntu-es.org/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<Infiniting> deb ftp://ftp.ubuntu-es.org/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<Infiniting> deb ftp://ftp.ubuntu-es.org/ubuntu/ warty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<apokryphos> pugio: You can play from the GUI
<Infiniting> and add this
<Infiniting> coment others
<apokryphos> pugio: Click on the "up" arrow
<pugio> apokryphos: right, it doesn't show audio files, it only looks for video
<apokryphos> ells: Hmm, I have no idea how to find out which one it comes from, other than editing each one out individually.
<blah09> Infiniting, is there somewhere you can find ubuntu mirrors near to you?
<Bandit> kent k3b just stopped today it has been working fine
<ells> apokryphos, cool
<apokryphos> pugio: Change the thing at the bottom. Click on the "/"
<tuxadermist> kent, thanks for the info, not that patient today, wanted to use k3b cause i cant seem to make anything erase a cd
<tuxadermist> hehe
<searcher`> tuxadermist: you could try using cdrecord from the command line
<searcher`> or install gcombust
<Infiniting> try
<blah09> gnomebaker isnt bad either
<Infiniting> coment others and add these
<Infiniting> and sai me
<kent> graveman is a program that works aswell for burning CDs.
<Infiniting> scuse my english but i am spanish
<Infiniting> mi english is very bad
<pugio> alright
<minimec> Infiniting: francais, deutsch?
<tromik> hello, having a bit of trouble
<tuxadermist> searcher`, i could try it, just not into cli apps.  But i got nothing else todo at the moment :)
<tito> i have problems with a memory stick Kingston because i connect other memory stick and Ubuntu detect and mount directly
<Infiniting> french better
<pugio> Ok, I can only access my audio device while as root
<Infiniting> je compren mieux
<pugio> how can I allow my normal account to view root?
<tito> the kingston memory is not possible to install
<minimec> Infiniting: alors parlons en francais.
<Infiniting> ok
<tito> i need drivers?
<minimec> Infiniting: ou est ton probleme?
<Infiniting> se kell le probleme
<Infiniting> ?
<Infiniting> amm
<Infiniting> je ne sais pas que kernell instelle pou ma machine
<pugio> please? how can I allow normal users to access my audio device?
<pugio> right now only root can access it
<minimec> Infiniting: c'est quoi comme machine?
<Infiniting> maintenan jai sela 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Infiniting> k7 3200xp
<Infiniting> avec 1gb ddr 400
<tromik> hi, I'm trying to do sudo apt-get install X but then terminal says "can't find X", i updated and upgraded yesterday, all ive been able to installl this way is xmms
<minimec> Infiniting: il existe pour warty le 2.6.8.1.5
<apokryphos> tromik: Are you on Hoary?
<Infiniting> et ce nais pas un 386?
<nubeiro> hi
<minimec> Infiniting: tu peux le charger avec le programme apt-get.
<Infiniting> ca doi etre un 686 je croi non?
<nubeiro> anyone with an ibook ?
<tromik> apokryphos: on Hoary?
<nubeiro> quelqu'un avec un ibook?
<apokryphos> tromik: The latest distribution (though technically in developement)
<vincentMX> can you install KDE and gnome?
<Infiniting> je sais me alor jecris coi? apt-get install ...............
<apokryphos> vincent: Yes
<ells> apokryphos, I added those sources and here is what I got for mplayer The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ells>   mplayer-386: Depends: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<ells>                         libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<ells>                Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<ells>                Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<nubeiro> i need some help with xorg
<Xappe> hmm, has this channel turned french all of a sudden?
<pugio> how come I have to be root to access my audio device?
<tromik> as far as i know, its no the live CD
<minimec> Infiniting: attends:
<geargolem> hello
<Infiniting> ok
<nubeiro> hi
<vincentMX> what the fuck are al those french people doing here?
<matth> pugio: check the rights on your audio device
<nubeiro> anyone with ppc?
<apokryphos> ells: That's weird. Perhaps you need more sources. Wait, I'll link you to mine.
<geargolem> yafray in blender?
<ells> thanks
<apokryphos> %tell ells ubusources
<Pyre> ells: http://youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list
<pugio> matth where would that be located? /dev/dsp?
<matth> vincentMX: hey i'm french and don't bother you speaking french
<minimec> Infiniting: tu fais... sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<tito> i need drivers for a memory stick kingstone 512
<matth> pugio: depends what core you got
<tito> ??
<ells> Pyre, thanks
<apokryphos> ells: He thanks you back. ;-)
<nubeiro> can anyone help me pleez? I have hoary on my ibook and I would like to get suspend to work
<Infiniting> sa sa vas chairchez non?
<ells> yeap
<minimec> Infiniting: tu recois une liste avec les kernel a disposition.
<vincentMX> i'm dutch but still i don't start spekin dutch, go to a french server
<tromik> apokryphos: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso is the one i burnt and installed
<minimec> Infiniting: oui, ca va chercher.
<matth> pugio: you should have if running alsa this programm /usr/share/alsa-base/snddevices
<matth> who make all the work for you
<Infiniting> ok je resu la liste
<apokryphos> tromik: Yeah, that's Warty -- the official "stable" version, though not many use it now, I don't think. At least, not most in here.
<Infiniting> je choisi kell?
<vincentMX>  /join #ubuntu-fr for if you wanna speak french
<apokryphos> tromik: Apologies, but I won't be able to help... I only ever used Warty for about half a day myself.
<AndyR> any clamav experts here?
<Infiniting> aveqe smp? ou non?
<Nightie> Hello, anyone installed FreeMind here?
* ompaul runs away from AndyR 
<nubeiro> caon anyone help me with ubuntu ppc?
<vincentMX> what the fuck are al those french people doing here?
<AndyR> ompaul, that bad?
<ompaul> no good
<ompaul> :)
<vincentMX> can you install KDE and gnome?
<minimec> Infiniting: maintenant tu choisi le linux-image que tu veux. Je te propose linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-686 si tu a un 'pentium'
<AndyR> ompaul, you use it?
<Infiniting> jai un k7
<apokryphos> vincentMX: The site doesn't seem to mention the French IRC on the http://www.ubuntulinux.org. That might be why. Will add it in.
<geargolem> blender and yafray in ubuntu....
<pugio> matth: that does a lot of stuff
<nubeiro> can anyone help me with ubuntu ppc?
<minimec> Infiniting: tu l'installe avec sudo apt-get linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-686
<minimec> Infiniting: tu l'installe avec sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-686
<vincentMX>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Infiniting> sa vas avec un k7?
<matth> yes pugio that create your audio devices with the good rights hopefully
<alexissoft> Infiniting, /join #ubuntu-fr
<apokryphos> vincentMX: On Ubuntu? Yes you can.
<minimec> Infiniting: attends!
<Nightie> Can someone help installing FreeMind?
<alexissoft> Infiniting, et tu fait a vite hein car ici c'est un canal *anglais*
<vincentMX> i know
<minimec> Infiniting: tu l'installe avec sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-k7
<ells> apokryphos, are you running hoary or warty
<minimec> Infiniting: il existe un kernel k7
<Infiniting> ok but i am spanish :) but in spanish room nobody reponse
<apokryphos> ells: Hoary. Sorry, should have mentioned that before. Are you not?
<ells> naw, I can update if worth it
<Infiniting> minimec: lot of thanks
<apokryphos> ells: If you've got a decent connection, I definitely recommend it.
<minimec> Infiniting: no problem. :-)
<apokryphos> ells: Real simple, of course.
<ells> apokryphos, I do
<apokryphos> %tell ells ubuhoary
<Pyre> ells: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<tromik> anyone able to give me help with Warty in here?
<ells> right, apokryphos, I need skins
<nubeiro> can anyone help me with ubuntu ppc?
<apokryphos> ells: skins for?
<ells> mplayer
<apokryphos> ells: Hmm, I think you might have to manually download the package. Doesn't seem to be in the repos.
<ells> do I need any additional sources for the upgrade to hoary? I followed the link that was provided by Pyre. They are a little different
<ells> apokrypohos, cool
<erlend> is it possible to downgrade from hoary? it is terribly buggy i think. gnome has crashed many times, and now i can't even start it. after i login, nothing happens! i have tried deleting /tmp/* and restarting my computer, but it is the same..
<erlend> and ideas?
<apokryphos> ells: The one in that link is the basic standard Ubuntu repos. The one I provided earlier on the youmortals website was my sources.list
<nubeiro> did you delete ~/.ICE*?
<ells> apokryphos, so yours will work then
<nubeiro> and ~/.xsession??
<apokryphos> erlend: Buggy? I haven't seen a single bug. But, sure, I think altering your sources will do it.
<apokryphos> ells: It sure will.
<ells> thanks man
<apokryphos> np :)
<ells> I commence to changing my stuff
<erlend> nubeiro: no, but i will now :)
<erlend> apokryphos: not really.. when i try apt-get dist-upgrade it only tries to install kernel 2.6.8
<apokryphos> erlend: Actually, I have noticed one bug (putting aside repos dependency issues). Configuring the panel; that's pretty much it.
<apokryphos> erlend: You should specifically select your kernel to install initially.
<erlend> apokryphos: and let's not forget the very annoying fact that the menu is practically un-alterable in hoary
<apokryphos> erlend: Check the tweaking thread in the forums.
<apokryphos> erlend: That's the one I mentioned ;-)
<erlend> ah
<geargolem> yafray and blender in ubuntu?
<elodie01> bonjour
<erlend> apokryphos: what was that kernel thing you just said?
<apokryphos> %tell erlend ubutweaking
<Pyre> erlend: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<gpierce> Aha! I have succeeded in logging on as root to http://localhost:631.  I can now print!  I replaced the stock ubuntu cupsys with the one from the debian unstable repository which did not have the restrictiveness of the ubuntu one!
<nubeiro> erlend, is it workging now?
<dc17> gpierce: there was no way to "unrestrict" the ubuntu version?
<gpierce> I wouldn't have done this if only I could have had my xerox color printer working.  Xerox provided a little utility which pretty much configures cupsys.  The only problem was you had to get into admin acct.
<gpierce> dc17: I could not find one.
<Xappe> gpierce, should be configurable by editing the cupsd.conf
<Slike> hello, how do I start gconftool-2 ? it seems to do nothing...even not from console command line with sudo....i only get some list (textual) of options
<JDahl> gpierce, I think you can still do all the things with the lpadmin + friends tools... just not localhost:631
<gpierce> I hope I didn't break anything else.
<gpierce> You are probably right, but the little script that Xerox provided kind of required it or seemed to.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, what would make ubuntu run fast on a slow Pentium II computer with only 192mb of ram?
<gpierce> Damn, that took almost all afternoon to figure out!
<dc17> thechitowncubs: can you add more ram?
<Xappe> thechitowncubs, XFce maybe?
<LinuxJones> thechitowncubs, xfce
<regeya> thechitowncubs: either add more ram, or use something like xfce, icewm, windowmaker, etc.
<thechitowncubs> is that available on the default repo's?
<LinuxJones> thechitowncubs, yeah it's in the universe repository
<pugio> anyone gotten rosegarden4 to work on ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> I currently have icewm, but it is painfully ugly and not useable
<regeya> bear in mind that if you use something other than gnome or xfce, you'll be labeled unclean by gnome zealots *ducks*
<JDahl> thechitowncubs, I am running Warty/Gnome fine with pIII/256MB...
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install xfce ???
<thechitowncubs> that all i have to do
<jnk> pugio, just tried it and it didn't work... tried installing kde but it didn't help
<pugio> hmmm
<LinuxJones> thechitowncubs, yeah
<tidalwav1> Hi, all...I'm having trouble with the game Stepmania and ALSA
<tidalwav1> Stepmania is outputting an error that I'm not sure how to inerpret
<thechitowncubs> thanks for the quick help, time to go install
<jnk> if someone knows a good gnome/gtk app for music composition...
<LinuxJones> thechitowncubs, GL :)
<tidalwav1> 00:02.099: Initializing driver: ALSA
<tidalwav1> 00:02.434: ALSA: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).
<tidalwav1> 00:02.449: ALSA Driver: 0: au8820 [au8820] , device 0: AU88x0 ADB [adb] , 16/16 subdevices avail
<tidalwav1> 00:02.451: ALSA Driver: 0: au8820 [au8820] , device 3: AU88x0 WT [wt] , 32/32 subdevices avail
<tidalwav1> 00:02.476: ALSA error: pcm_hw.c:344 snd_pcm_hw_hw_params: SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_HW_PARAMS failed (Device or resource busy)
<tidalwav1> 00:02.476: ALSA: dsnd_pcm_hw_params: Device or resource busy
<Xappe> tidalwav1, have you tried to kill the soundserver?
<tidalwav1> Xappe: how do I do that
<jnk> tidalwav1, type: pkill esd
<Xappe> warty or hoary?
<tidalwav1> okay
<tidalwav1> I tried pkilling the mixer applet
<tidalwav1> warty
<Xappe> killall esd
<tidalwav1> okay
<tidalwav1> (I tried hoary, but my internet was acting flaky.)
<copilot> Hi, does anyone have the time to walk me through setting up an ftp server?
<tidalwav1> copilot: sure, man.
<copilot> pm?
<tidalwav1> sure, go for it
<pugio> jnk hmm I think i may have it
<jnk> pugio, what is it?
<tromik> anyone able to give me help with Warty in here?
<Xappe> tromik, probably
<pugio> jnk well, I got it to start once
<pugio> but not again, so hang on
<jnk> ok :)
<erlend_> aaah
<tidalwav1> k, pkill esd and killall esd is giving me the same error
<Pyre> yeah
<erlend_> i am so frustrated. now gnome will not start again. just stops after the login screen. i have tried deleting /tmp/* /tmp/.* ~/.ICE* .. STILL doesn't start. i guess it was just luck the last time
<anthonws> anyone with 2.6.11-686 image?
<ozan> hi, i am trying to install mencoder but couldn't succeed. i get the error: "Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050110-0.0) but it is not going to be installed". where can i find this file? i tried to install this libavcodeccvs but it also gives me "depend" error.
<tidalwav1> ozan: you need to uncomment the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<tidalwav1> ozan: the file has to be edited as root.
<ozan> i did
<ozan> they are all uncommended
<jnk> anthonws, I tried it but it had a broken patch applied that made it unusable at the time, I don't know if it'sfixed  (the same patch was applied to 2.8.10, but reverted)
<tidalwav1> ozan: do you have multiverse as a source
<ozan> yes and also Marillat's repository
<tidalwav1> ozan: did you try apt-get update, apt-get install -f?
<ozan> oups sorry there is no multiverse
<tidalwav1> :) try adding multiverse
<ozan> just uni
<ions> when I try and start grip nothing happens
<ozan> ok thx
<jnk> ozan, just checked, it's in Marillat's main
<ions> running it from terminal leaves no error
<tidalwav1> what is this Marillat
<tidalwav1> lol
<jnk> he is a debian developper
<anthonws> jnk, after i login in gdm it frezzes.... completly....
<jnk> and he maintains a repository of packages that are unacceptable for official debian
<jnk> anthonws, it was the same for me
<jnk> anthonws, you can't use this package, it's broken. Compile the kernel yourself without the broken patch,, or use 2.6.10
<ions> anyone here use grip?
<anthonws> jnk, it's what i'm using but....
<tidalwav1> yeah, so killall esd is not helping stepmania...any other ideas/
<anthonws> jnk, i was trying to use it to see if it would solve some of my problems
* jnk installs grip
<jnk> anthonws, well no luck for now :) what are your problems ?
<tromik> xappe: I want to install xine and the ubuntu guide just says "sudo apt-get install X" but then i get an arror msg "X can not be found", what am I doing wrong?
<anthonws> jnk, sound card...
<jnk> anthonws, what computer do you have ?
<anthonws> jnk, some times works... others not... a toshiba a60 (atiixp sound or AC 97)
<jnk> ions, I just installed grip and it works from the menu... (using hoary)
<ions> k definately a problem...grip is starting to appear. about 4 minutes after I typed in the command
<fsc> what package has the gl and glx headers?
<fsc> is it mesa?
<ions> sound juicer is not starting either
<anthonws> jnk, what i cant understand is why it seems the system has "feelings".... really! at one boot the sound card is working... the other not
<jnk> anthonws, when it doesn't work, do you get any error, or just no sound ?
<Xappe> tromik, I guess that there is no package with the name X
<ells> apokryphosawa, I am backing up all my data first
<anthonws> jnk, the error message is that no dsp (device) in available, but in device manager the hardware is there
<ozan> i added multiverse to source.list but it still gives me depend error. Also i tried apt-get install -f option
<jnk> anthonws, and the alsa module is loaded ?
<ions> I tried to start CD Player about 10 minutes ago and it's just appearing now
<anthonws> jnk, yes. during oot i can see the module loading and, it displays [ok] 
<anthonws> jnk, but i can show you the lsmod
<ions> it isn't working correctly of course, just a white window with a title bar
<jnk> anthonws, in pv
<minimec> ions: what about the other applications? Are thy running normally?
<anthonws> jnk, ok
<ions> everything else seems ok
<fsc> what package has the gl and glx headers and dev libraries? mesa?
<ions> grip and gnome-cd are the only 2 I've had a problem with
<ions> oh yeah and totem takes forever to start as well
<jnk> ions, but otherwise you can access your cd-rom drive without problem?
<ions> top doesn't show it hanging on anything
<ions> first time I'm trying with this install (install is 2 days old)
<minimec> ions: ok. I was thinking, that you could have the 'kacpi'-problem.
<ions> ok just got feedback here
<ions> $ gnome-cd
<ions> (gnome-cd:12564): Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkmain.c: line 1231 (gtk_main_quit): assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<minimec> ions: ... but if the other apps run normally, then you have other problems.
<ions> that took about 3 minutes to appear
<ions> just tried grip again
<ions> I'll let you know when something finally happens
<ions> oh it started this time
<ions> ooook
<ions> took long enough though
<julkie> hOLa
<julkie> alguien abla espaol?
<ions> when I try and quit it's not responding and I have to force wuit
<ions> *quit
<julkie> tengo un problema con el audio... esta vez que instale ubuntu no instalo la tarjeta.. alguien save que puedo aser?
<AndyR> how do i restart cups?
<tidalwav1> andyr: cupsd? :P
<bob2> julkie: this is (obviously) an English-speaking channel
<ions>  /etc/init.d/cupsd restart?
<minimec> AndyR: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<GammaRay>  /etc/init.d/cupssys restart
<julkie> sorry
<GammaRay> err /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<julkie> im looking someone speak spanish =(
<AndyR> thank you all :)
<LinuxJones> julkie, join #ubuntu-es
<julkie> ohh tanks!!!
<anthonws> julkie, portuguese would help? heheh
<julkie> emmm pues parece espaol xD
<anthonws> julkie, qual o problema?
<difeta> hey all! I'm running the warty live cd. How do it mount the hard drive? I need to copy data off it before reformatting.
<julkie> ubuntu no instalo mi tarjeta de video esta vez
<julkie> quiero saver como instalo manualmente
<AndyR> do i need to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf so i can admin from localhost:631?
<anthonws> julkie, entra em privado por favor
<minimec> difeta: what filesystem is on your harddrive?
<difeta> minimec, ntfs
<AndyR> anyone?
<yfir> hi
<yfir> anyone know how to get external subtitle files, such as .srt, to work with totem-xine?
<minimec> difeta: Hmmm... I never worked with the ubuntu live-cd. I don't know, if you can write in ntfs with the live-cd.
<difeta> minimec, i dont want to write only read
<dev3> Has anyone been able to play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<minimec> difeta: ok. Let's try. Do you have a usb stick or something?
<Xappe> AndyR, check the file...it is quite straight forward I believe
<difeta> minimec, yeah
<|QuaD|> dev3: thats a win32 game not a linux game
<WillCooke> I've got a problem!  My /dev/hdb1 won't mount.  It claims to be busy. Any ideas anyone?
<difeta> minimec, fdisk -l reports that is could not open /dev/hda, but I just thoguht that this is probably because I'm not root.
<dev3> I know.
<WarriorSlayer> hi guys
<minimec> difeta: ok make a directory /winxp or so. Then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /winxp
<dev3> Using Wine maybe?
<WarriorSlayer> someone can help me with the istallation making the bootdisk?
<|QuaD|> dev3: ohhh
<difeta> minimec, yeah, i forgot to be root. Just a sec while the live cd boots
<WarriorSlayer> when i give the place where to install lilo
<WarriorSlayer> i give /dev/fd0
<WarriorSlayer> expecting it will install in the floppy
<SioBuntu> hmm
<WarriorSlayer> but it fails
<SioBuntu> how do i access windows shares from ubuntu?
<SioBuntu> i've set up samba to access ubuntu home dirs from windows, but it doesn't work the other way
<SioBuntu> i can see the other machines on the network, but cant browse their files
<selinium_> can anyone help with setting up a epson stylus color 760 printer?
<|QuaD|> SioBuntu: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<WarriorSlayer> someone help me setting the lilo or any bootdisk for the ubuntu?
<|QuaD|> WarriorSlayer: ubuntu uses grub
<WarriorSlayer> |QuaD| yep
<WarriorSlayer> but
<funto> Hi everybody
<WarriorSlayer> when i place /dev/fd0 to the grub installer
<WarriorSlayer> it fails
<funto> could someone help me? Yesterday Ubuntu's sound worked very well but today I don't have any sound :'(
<|QuaD|> funto: what did you do
<funto> nothing !
<funto> I don't understand
<|QuaD|> funto: i find that hard to believe... did you restart, ugrade... what
<funto> I don't know...
<funto> I really think I haven't done anything
<|QuaD|> funto: then i don't know how to help you
<funto> :(
<funto> thanks...
<|QuaD|> np, when you figure out what you did, come back and i will try to help
<jnk> funto, do you get any error (this is the no-sound day)
<funto> no, I just haven't sound
<funto> and it isn't for hardware failure
<funto> it works well with Windows
<WarriorSlayer> alsamixer
<WarriorSlayer> try the alsamixer
<funto> I've run it
<|QuaD|> funto: SO YOU DID RESTART!!!
<funto> nothing is off
<WarriorSlayer> hummm
<WarriorSlayer> try the window manager sound bar
<funto> it is ok too
<WarriorSlayer> :/
<WarriorSlayer> so bad
<funto> you mean the button for controling the volume?
<WarriorSlayer> |QuaD| man
<WarriorSlayer> when i go install grub
<WarriorSlayer> what i place to it install in the floppy device?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i finally got xmms to output an actual error when i tried to run it
<sid77> Array 4 is released: http://cdimage... <-- isn't the array-5 already out ;)
<sid77> ?
<|QuaD|> WarriorSlayer: i have never installed grub/lilo, sorry, i usually just use the one installed on my distro] 
<shadeofgrey> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shadeofgrey> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<dc17> sid77: array 5 is out
<shadeofgrey> what the heck does that error mean?
<shadeofgrey> and what do i do to fix it?
<|QuaD|> shadeofgrey: did you try googling that error?
<shadeofgrey> |Quad|:  Nope
<sid77> dc17, I know, I was just pointing out that the topic is collecting dust :)
<|QuaD|> shadeofgrey: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2262.html
<|QuaD|> shadeofgrey: first reply when i googled it :)
<GregoryD> has anyone tried gxmame yet? on Ubuntu?  I can get it to scan mame and audit my files, but nothing shows up in any of the folders afterwards
<helio7> hey If I just added a launcher to a submenu in the applications menu by running sudo nautilus applications:/// and then dropping it in multimedia, it's visible in nautilus, but not on the menu.  Any ideas why this is?
<GregoryD> just wondering if it's a problem with the version on the repository
<selinium_> heloi7: you need to restart gnome for it to be seen
<WarriorSlayer> someone can help me installing grub in a floppy?
<ions> just restart gnome-panel
<helio7> I thought i did that by logging out. here goes again thansk selinium
<ions> kill -1 gnome-panel(pid)
<selinium_> heloi7: save everything and control/alt backspace
<shadeofgrey> i dont believe it!  sonofa...  it worked!
<shadeofgrey> thanks Quad!  your THE MAN
<WillCooke> Is anyone familiar with the Wiki? How do I add a page to the how-to's?
<|QuaD|> shadeofgrey: thank google :)
<shadeofgrey> or.. THE WOMAN
<Yomic> Where can I find a list of supported hardware for ubuntu and other linux distros?
<ions> linuxhardware.org
<WarriorSlayer> someone can help me installing grub in a floppy?
<OrangeSlice> www.linux-tested.com
<|QuaD|> shadeofgrey: man :)
<selinium_> Can anyone help with a printer install. I have googled but still dont get it!
<p-fox> hi all. how do I unrar things? i've installed it from universe, but anything i try to open gives an error
<OrangeSlice> install rar
<p-fox> OrangeSlice, not unrar?
<OrangeSlice> unrar comes with rar
<WarriorSlayer> someone can help me installing grub in a floppy?
<p-fox> apparently rar is installed
<OrangeSlice> use 'rar x <archive>'
<jnk> p-fox, use unrar-nonfree
<p-fox> jnk, ok i'll try it
<OrangeSlice> or that
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<Xappe> unrar e <archive>
<stuNNed> unrar sucks, use rar
<jnk> I think the free unrar doesn't support newer files (with newer algorithm or someting)
<Xappe> well, I got mine from rarlabs.com
<usual> I installed winrar in wine
<usual> works great heh
<Fator_Dee> is there somewhere a definite howto on making an internet-radio with ubuntu?
<Xappe> usual, feels like cheating :)
<jnk> never got any problem with unrar-nonfree from multiverse ...
<Xappe> jnk, that one should be the same as the one @ rarlabs
<jnk> ok
<Xappe> i guess
<p-fox> thanks for the help - working now :)
<elmaya> in hoary...how to play mp3?
<apokryphos> elmaya: See the article on ubuntulinux.org about restricted formats
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<elmaya> mmm
<helio7> If mplayer crashes when I try and play a DVD would you think it's possible an error ocurred during the compiling process?  Could I have caused that by multi-tasking while it was compiling?  (I quit stuff soon after compiler started but maybe not soon enough?) To fix it I can apt-get install on top of the original installation or do I have to uninstall first?
<jnk> helio7,  better uninstall (go to the compilation directory and type "sudo make uninstall") although it was certainly installed in /usr/local so no big deal
<elmaya> I want my mp3!!
<apokryphos> elmaya: By all means, check the article so you can get going. =)
<beatreader> Hi everyone.
<elmaya> i don't want to read.. i want a solution
<apokryphos> elmaya: You haven't checked the article. The solution is there.
<spades> you dont deserve mp3 with that attitude :P
<beatreader> I'm having trouble getting plone to install on hoary.
<jnk> elmaya, reading *is* the solution :)
<beatreader> Any thoughts?
<helio7> jnk I followed the directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 do you think i need to unintall the libs and the codecs or just the mplayer itself?
<helio7> Also, multitasking during compilation could cause errors right?
* regeya raises an eyebrow
<jnk> helio7, no, what you installed  with apt-get should not be a problem
<regeya> depends on whether or not you run out of system and swapspace memory, helio7
<beatreader> Anyone have thoughts on installing plone?
<jaco> what about bug #6763 ?
<|QuaD|> beatreader: decent software
<pussfeller> plone runs on zope which runs heavy and kinda hard to get started with, but its python based which is def plus
<|QuaD|> i believe ubuntu's website is based on it
<pussfeller> in gimp, if you select an area, how can you paste stuff into that selection where even if its bigger than the selection, it wont over write the rest of the image
<beatreader> Sorry...I was referring back to my previous question...how do I install it under hoary?  It's missing dependencies.
<regeya> saying plone is heavy is like saying a tactical nuke has some kick
<regeya> plone is amazing, don't get me wrong, but be warned that you need some hefty hardware to run it
<regeya> mostly a lot of RAM
<regeya> and I mean a LOT of RAM
<beatreader> yeah but I can't install it.
<ells> sorry, what is plone?
<ions> like 128MB? ;)
<regeya> heh...that stinks.
<|QuaD|> regeya: intersting.... i don't use any CMS's
<|QuaD|> so i wouldn't know
<victor_> hola
<beatreader> Can I get it from debian testing?
<beatreader> Is it documented how to mix debian testing in with ubuntu?
<|QuaD|> beatreader: apt-cache search plone
<beatreader> Quad:  Are you running hoary?  Try apt-get install plone...you'll see what I mean.
<deki_> hallo
<bob2> beatreader: "don't" is the documentation.
<regeya> |QuaD|: To be fair, I evaluated it for an in-house project at work, on an OS X machine that had 786 MB of RAM.  What OS X wasn't using, Zope was using before anything ever happened.  I'm guessing that running Plone on an OS X box with less than a gig of ram is a bad idea
<deki_> bob2, hallo bob
<deki_> bob2, you was right
<bob2> I was?
<regeya> this was also on an old G4, and it was taking 30+ seconds to render a page...
<|QuaD|> beatreader: its there :) i don't want to install it though
<beatreader> Quad...are you on hoary?  Try adding -s for simulate.... apt-get -s install plone
<regeya> my advice would be that if you don't really need many of the features of plone, turn it into a DIY project, make the elements you need.  in my case, plone ended up being overkill. :-}
<|QuaD|> beatreader: i can't, i have dependency problems currently because of kde
<victor_> hola, alguien en Espaol?
<regeya> what are the dependency problems, |QuaD|
<beatreader> Victor...mas o menos
<elmaya> #ubuntu-es
<apokryphos> victor_: see #ubuntu-es
<beatreader> It can't find a lot of packages...they don't exist.
<|QuaD|> beatreader: talk to an ubuntu developer about that
<regeya> what is it this weekend with people wanting to talk about problems, then when asked, be unnecessarily vague :-/
<beatreader> Quad...how do I do that?
<|QuaD|> say "ubuntu developers, anyone around"
<spades> regeya: my sound doesnt work, fix it :(
<regeya> I swear yesterday someone was trolling because when I asked for the specific error message (y'know, just tryin' to help) they said "that wouldn't help" and got huffy
<regeya> and it's been that way every time I've been looking in on #ubuntu...meh.
<regeya> spades: fix mine first. ;-)
<beatreader> ubuntu developers, anyone around?
<|QuaD|> regeya: who needs the error message when trying to solve a problem :)
<bob2> beatreader: ask on the user list
<beatreader> I'm going to try the ubuntu-devel room...thanks!
<|QuaD|> regeya: yeah, i am kind of getting sick of helping people, this should be at least the second stop, google should always be the first stop, and people refuse to use google first
<beatreader> bob2...I did already?
<|QuaD|> beatreader: you did?
<beatreader> yes.
<beatreader> in the last hour or so
<regeya> I've been ignoring my problems for a while, and I'm relatively sure that the problem is wonky alsa sources in the kernel.  ran into the same thing on debian, and using a new kernel with official alsa sources fixed it.  I'm way too lazy and don't often need full mixer/etc. support.  I should just fix that.
<|QuaD|> when? what email address?
<bob2> er, hitting up that channel for help with unsupported software is not a good idea
<bob2> beatreader: you have to wait more than an hour
<regeya> hehehe
<victor_> thanks apokryphos
<bob2> most ubuntu developers are asleep right now
<|QuaD|> beatreader: someone will get back to you soon :)
<beatreader> I guess I'll wait then...thanks
<victor_> join #ubuntu-es
<|QuaD|> anyone here tried running hula yet?
<apokryphos> victor_: No problem. :)
#ubuntu 2005-03-04
<jnk> |QuaD|, there's no deb package is there ?
<|QuaD|> jnk: nope
<regeya> unless anyone knows of another reason why not all the mixer doohickeys on an sb live 5.1 won't work, and not all audio i/o seems to work, and there's a fix that doesn't require upgrading alsa stuff. ;-)  also, I have no error messages to include.
* AndyR is struggling with network printing using cups
<crimsun> deki_: this channel is more appropriate to your issue, I believe. Furthermore, the two example applications you gave, mozilla and x-chat, do not use libqt3* ...
<deki_> crimsun, strange thing is that even gtk apps like mozilla firefox work better
<deki_> not better
<deki_> but i don't have such effekts there
<|QuaD|> firefox is gtk? interesting
<|QuaD|> i didn't think it was
<deki_> |QuaD|, lets see
<ions> it's not
<deki_>  /exec -o ldd `which firefox`
<deki_> 	not a dynamic executable
<bob2> deki_: yes, I'm not surprised I was right
<deki_> bob2, :D
<bob2> also, Qt on Mandrake is not using hardware accelerated GL
<deki_> bob2, i hated you so much
<bob2> yes, I know
<deki_> bob2, yes but it is linked against libGL.so
<deki_> bob2, and the version which is in ubuntu is not
<bob2> yes, because Qt includes a GL canvas thing
<bob2> afaik no toolkit actually does random GL acceleration of widgets
<deki_> ok
<thechitowncubs> once i install sudo apt-get install xfce
<thechitowncubs> XFCE, how do I use it?
<crimsun> thechitowncubs: you mean 'xfce4'?
<deki_> bob2, :( i will try maybe to install xfce4.2 do you know the pckages for hoary to get it from?
<WillCooke> Anyone know a place on the web where you can host files temporarily, that doesn't need loads of sign-up stuff
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: Logout. Then select xfce Session
<bob2> deki_: but seriously, this is a good example of listening to other people rather than fixating on something which happens to be different
<bob2> WillCooke: pastebin.com
<deki_> bob2, this is my big big problem
<apokryphos> WillCooke: For text or general stuff?
<thechitowncubs> so i should install xfce4 instead of xfce?
<bob2> deki_: xfce4
<regeya> it should be an option in gdm, thechitowncubs.  after you type in your username at the login prompt, um, someone remind me of what to click, b/c my brain just shut down
<thechitowncubs> Session
<regeya> but first install xfce4, yeah, d'oh
<thechitowncubs> thats what it is, but it doesn't show up
<thechitowncubs> ok, i just installed xfce
<WillCooke> To host a screen shot!
<regeya> thanks, 'coz I'm not even using gdm anymore. :-}
<umarmung> WillCooke, i like imageshack.us
<apokryphos> WillCooke: You might consider using photobucket.com
<WillCooke> Thanks guys, spot on.
<robodex> hey, does anyone have any experience with using dd to create blank image (.img) files?
<SioBuntu> bye all
<kaos> How do you install rpm package support
<bob2> kaos: you convert things to .debs or .tgz with 'alien'.
<bob2> but what do you want that's only in rpm format?
<robodex> I'm trying to create a 1G blank image (for qemu) and it's giving me an error
<robodex> aaron@slamela:/mnt/E/qemu-img $ dd of=hd.img bs=1024 seek=1G count=0
<robodex> dd: advancing past 1099511627776 bytes in output file `hd.img': Operation not permitted
<robodex> it's on a fat32 drive so that might be the problem
<SioBuntu> stupid xmms :s
<GammaRay> kaos: rpm is installed by default I think
<bob2> robodex: that looks like you're seeking to 1GB in a 0 byte file
<bob2> GammaRay: the rpm command on ubuntu does nothing
<robodex> bob2: hmm. That's odd. It said to type that in the howto I'm reading...
<GammaRay> bob2: wonderful
<bob2> GammaRay: hence why you use alien
<robodex> any idea how to create a 1G blank image with dd, then?
<bob2> robodex: also vfat doesn't do files bigger than 2gb, iirc
<robodex> yeah, I know... I just wanna do a 1G image file (also afaik it's 4GB)
<bob2> ah
<cindux> hey al
<mz2> what's a good id3 tag editor?
<cindux> winamp :D
<mz2> cantus is crap, and easytag is ugly
<GammaRay> mz2: huh?
<GammaRay> well I guess your SOL then.. boo huu
<cindux> gammaray, good band
<deki_> hi can i allow a desktop user start programs on second monitor?
<deki_> i mean DISPLAY=:1
<deki_> when i do: xinit -- :1
<deki_> Xlib: error connetion refused by server
<deki_> or similar
<GammaRay> try xhost +localhost
<deki_> xhost works only on already existing X server
<deki_> xhost +localhost would allow connections to :0
<robodex> nm, I think I have it
<deki_> but :1 is not running
<robodex> dd if=/dev/zero of=test.test count=1000000
<robodex> gives me a 512mb file
<deki_> i needed to edit some file or create one to allow user to open second DISPLAY
<cheesus> hi can anyone help me to set up my network card (8139c)?
<cheesus> ifconfig eth0: device not found
<bob2> robodex: yeah, the default bs is 512
<bob2> cheesus: modprobe 8139cp
<jnk> cheesus, what does "lsmod | grep 8139" say ?
<bob2> but that should have happened automatically
<GammaRay> deki_: try gdmflexiserver
<cheesus> 8139too      used:0
<cheesus> mii used:1 8139too
<cheesus> modprobe 8139c
<cheesus> gives nothing
<jnk> bob2, you think it's the wrong module ?
<bob2> I'm not sure if 8139c can use the 8139too modlue or not
<cheesus> sorry modprobe 8139too gives nothing
<cheesus> 8139c not found
<jnk> cheesus, try this: "sudo modprobe -r 8139too" then "sudo modprobe 8139too" then dmesg
<jnk> cheesus, what does dmesg say at the end ?
<cheesus> hmm modprobe always returns nothing and dmesg alot
<tga> howdy
<cheesus> ah ok
<tga> I'm trying to get direct rendering going on a Radeon 320M and I'm not sure what I'm missing
<cheesus> 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
<cheesus> maybe its something with hotplug?
<cheesus> theres some errors at boot
<jnk> cheesus, paste the ten last lines (in private)
<tga> /var/log/Xorg.0.log: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<tga> glxinfo: direct rendering: No
<tseng> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing openoffice.org2 (--remove):
<tseng>  files list file for package `openoffice.org2-core' is missing final newline
<tseng> where is the files list?
<dgtlchlk> Is there any way when using an ATI card and fglrx in the bigdesktop mode, to run the monitors at different resolutions?
<mg> i'm confused about system accounts ... should i use one to run a persistent daemon (tracd?)
* mg apologises for being slightly off-topic but it is an ubuntu system and #linuxhelp didn't ;-)
<Seazzy> Hey, I am new to any type of Linux. Anyone know how to do a system-wide reset for the screen resolution? I can provide more details if necessary, but I am trying to be concise.
<daniels> Seazzy: Edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (warty), or /etc/X11/xorg.conf (hoary).
<Dr_Aevil> hi - just trying to install ubuntu on a friend's PC.  Took a look at hoary and he seems to have lost sound.  Are people aware of sound problems with hoary? In particular he has a soundblaster audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro
<daniels> mg: yes
<mg> daniels: ok. can i use 'su trac -c "..."' to start it or do i have to use start-stop-daemon
<Dr_Aevil> also, does anyone know why alsaconf is not present in hoary?
* mg has been digging in /etc/init.d
<Seazzy> THanks daniels, I'll try that right now!
<jnk> Dr_Aevil,   yes it was removed to fix a bug
<daniels> mg: you can use su trac if you want, but start-stop-daemon in an init script is probably a better idea
<jnk> look in /usr/share/doc/alsa-utils/changelog.Debian.gz
<Dr_Aevil> jnk: thanks
<mg> daniels: ok, thanks. i probably will use start-stop-daemon. however ...
<mg> daniels: su trac -c "<whatever>" does nothing.
<daniels> Seazzy: There's a list of resolutions you can edit in there (the 'Modes' lines), but if you're on warty, the first thing you'll want to do is remove the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines.
<mg> i see the session created in /var/log/auth but it seems to end immediately
<daniels> mg: ah, the shell is set to nothing.  you'll want start-stop-daemon.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<Seazzy> I'm trying to get into it, but I'm getting "command not found"
<mg> daniels: ah, ok! so /bin/false shell stops su working?
<sheeep> hello
<Seazzy> hello
<daniels> Seazzy: Try 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4' if you're already in the GUI, or 'sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4' if you're not.
<sheeep> is it possible that i boot the cd and it will get stuck ?
<sheeep> i mean, before install, before anything ?
<Seazzy> I'm on it
<MidnightDevil> is there anyway to make terminal borders transparent?
<Seazzy> daniels: I've gotten into the file, reading it now. I'll let yuo know how it turns out
<adam_> hey
<adam_> ne1 here?
<adam_> o.O
<sheeep> some
<adam_> oh hey
<sheeep> hallo
<adam_> im trying to install ubuntu on my old p2 288mhz desktop
<adam_> and im having some problems w/ modprobe
<Seazzy> so am I, adam
<adam_> we have an ancient network card, so we need to use the smc-ultra module to detect it
<adam_> newayZ
<adam_> i goto expert mode
<adam_> and try to modprobe it
<adam_> and it doesn't work
<adam_> ne ideas?
<ells> almost done downloading the upgrades for hoary
<sheeep> solly, can't help you  .. my install doesn't even pass the gfx boot thingy
<adam_> i try w/ the command modprobe /lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/net/smc-ultra
<adam_> ne1 have ne ideas?
<adam_> hey regeya
<junit> hello, i just installed xfce4 and the internet seems extremely slow ( only on this computer ), plus, when i try to go back into gnome, the panels just show up as white, anyone have any ideas
<adam_> u don't happen to be an ubuntu expert, do you?
<junit> it gets stuck on "resolving host" it seems
* regeya takes off his 'troll me please' sign, leaves it at the door, and walks out
<adam_> that means that your DNS isn't set right
<junit> adam: how can i fix that
<sheeep> get dns ips from isp
<adam_> how did you configure your network?
<adam_> do you know the address of ur DNS server?
<sheeep> and put in /etc/resolve.conf
<junit> it auto config'd
<junit> ok, thanks, that all i need to know
<adam_> m'kay
<adam_> so does ne1 know about adding modules to the installer?
<Frederick> adam_ if I know the DNS but my resolv.conf is blank what can I do?
<sheeep> you can echo it into the file
<adam_> just type your primary DNS server into the file, hit a return and close (control d) using the cat command
<sheeep> echo DNS IPS >> /etc/resolv.conf
<JDigital> Hello folks, I'm having difficulty getting crontab to work. Can anyone give me advice?
<MidnightDevil> how do i give full acess to a mounted fat drive?
<Seazzy> Daniels: everything looks good in the XF86 Config-4 file,  but there is still a switch in resolution from the log-on screen to my user. The main problem I am trying to fix is the random freezing I'm getting. Do you think the 2 are connected?
<jnk> JDigital, what's the problem ?
<sheeep> MidnightDevil: chmod 666 <dir>
<junit> Ok
<junit> i already forgot, what file do i need to change to put the dns server int
<junit> in
<Frederick> Seazzy you may commment the resolution you dont want to use it might work
<JDigital> I do a "crontab -e", and add the line "42 23 * * *  /usr/bin/gmplayer", then save and exit. But when 11:42pm rolls around, nothing happens
<sheeep> junit: /etc/resolv.conf
<JDigital> a few minutes later I seem to get an "e-mail" telling me about it for no reason
<junit> thanks =D
<adam_> so ne1 have ne luck w/ modprobe on installation
<sheeep> why do you need modprobe @ install ?
<cyklus> how do i disable ctri-alt-backspace?
<adam_> i ahve a network card
<sheeep> install base, then modprobe all you want
<adam_> that isn't detected
<daniels> Seazzy: Oh.  Try Computer->Administration->Screen Resolution, when you're logged in, but no, I don't think they're connected.
<adam_> so i try modprobing the module i need to detect it
<adam_> and it keeps saying failed (can't find it)
<adam_> and i am sure its there
<adam_> i ls'ed it
<sheeep> maybe its wrong module
<sheeep> modules usually work
<adam_> and i even tried (and found it) w/ a gentoo livecd
<sheeep> hmm
<sheeep> same kernel ?
<adam_> yeah
<junit> ok, my DNS servers are right, but i think comcast is having troubles
<sheeep> well ... technically, if its same kernel, you can save the .o file, and try to modprobe it
<junit> but my Windows comps go real fast to websites, so i still don't know what the problem is
<sheeep> adam_: what is the command you try to run ?
<junit> one more question, how do I set my IP to static in the terminal
<adam_> modprobe /lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/net/smc-ultra
<sheeep> and just writing " modprobe smc-ultra" ?
<adam_> same effect
<adam_> it can't find it
<adam_> i tried renaiming it to remove the '-' character
<adam_> i tried everthing
<sheeep> did you try loading other modules ?
<adam_> yes
<adam_> same problem
<adam_> it can't
<sheeep> none ?
<sheeep> odd
<adam_> it loads the base successfully
<adam_> just modprobe fails to load additional ones
<junit> How can I set my eth0 conn. to static in the console?
<adam_> well thanks for the help all
<adam_> i g2g
<adam_> cya :)
<sheeep> laters
<junit> Anyone =/
<cyklus> how do i disable ctri-alt-backspace?
<sheeep> junit: ifconfig eth0 <address>
<junit> sheeep, that is all?
<junit> sweet
<jnk> cyklus, there is an option DontZap for the x configuration file
<jnk> see the man page
<helio7> *** one more ubuntu user jumping to hoary...
<QTPC-Voodoo> Anyone know why i get a "Code 18" when trying to boot Ubuntu on my IBM thinkpad 390E ?
<helio7> QTPC yes
<JDigital> Can cron actually run graphical programs, or is it limited to doing things in the background
<JDigital> I want to use it to load mplayer
<helio7> QTPC-Voodoo is it a grub error 18 problem?
<jnk> JDigital, you can but it's not the right way imho
<QTPC-Voodoo> yeah, its happening just after Grub
<helio7> you need to change your bios settings from hang on I'll find the link
<MidnightDevil> how do i start smb?
<JDigital> I want to set mplayer to play a video file at a certain time every morning
<jnk> JDigital, you tried and it didn't work ?
<JDigital> Yeah.
<helio7> QTPC-Voodoo from LBA to normal
<QTPC-Voodoo> ok thanks
<helio7> QTPC-Voodoo read the "Alternate Solution" on this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogInstallNotes it worked for me on several older machines
<mg> daniels: thank for the help. everything's working nicely now. :)
<QTPC-Voodoo> thanks alot
<jnk> JDigital, two things: 1) the user must be the one that is graphically logged on and 2) you must set the DISPLAY variable correctly
<JDigital> I only have one user, "jdigital"
<helio7> QTPC-Voodoo np I'm mostly a question-asker in here; makes me happy to be able to help somebody!
<JDigital> display variable?
<jnk> JDigital, for example if you have logged in as "user" in ubuntu, you can execute a script as "user" that contains a command such as: "env DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer some_file.avi"
<MidnightDevil> how do i start smb service to mount network drives?
<daniels> mg: np
<JDigital> Can just I do something like "00 7 * * * env DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer some_file.avi" then?
<jnk> JDigital, try it, I think so (if the user is correct)
<delltony> question i'm trying to install gnomad2 and it keeps saying it needs library requirements of glib-2.0 gthread-2.0 gtk+-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 libnjb   where can i find these i looked in the synaptic with no luck
<MidnightDevil> someone ?
<JDigital> it works, hooray
<JDigital> thanks jnk
<jnk> you're welcome :)
<JDigital> jnk = jayenkai?
<MidnightDevil> how do i start smb service to mount network drives?
<JDigital> the sielts guy?
<jnk> JDigital, no it's just the first letters of my names
<JDigital> ah
<JDigital> I used to know a jnk
<kerframil> MidnightDevil: you can mount shares over smbfs/cifs without samba running as a daemon
<MidnightDevil> brb
<pepsi> someone pick a number from 1 to 9
<pepsi> gareth, pick a number from 1 to 9
<gareth> erm...kay....6
<robodex> 6
<mjr> 7, haha, I barely win
* robodex makes a mark
<JDigital> heh
<pepsi> 6 it is
<gareth> i'm totaly lost but heh...
<pepsi> shrimp flavor it is
<JDigital> Sweet, I got it working. Thanks, jnk
<delltony> anyone here have a nomade jukebox zen and had luck getting gnomad2 working?
<gareth> nope
<delltony> i have the source but can't find the glib dependencies :(
<gareth> awwwww
<gareth> yay...south park
<jnk> delltony,  how are you installing gnomad? using aptitude, apt-get or synaptic , or with another method ?
<macewan> I've had items disappear from both my Internet & Multimedia menua areas after I had to force a reboot. These items are there when I view applications with nautilus 'applications:///' - how do I get them back on the menu itself?
<gareth> create a shortcut?
<gareth> or i think i know what you mean, you need to right click and select Add To Panel
<jnk> macewan, maybe you can dpkg-reconfigure the corresponding packages, or just right-clich the menu
<gareth> watching south park has really damaged my brain.....andi just turned it on
<macewan> k
<jnk> (or apt-get --reinstall)
<gareth> 'lo
<mebaran151> I checked the repos but I couldnt find anything resembling a French-French Dictionary, one that defines French words in terms of other French words?
<mebaran151> anyone know where I could find one for dict
<jnk> mebaran151, you just need a french dict server
<jnk> not a package
<mebaran151> or any program similar to it that I could ue in a simple c++ server
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> jnk, where do I get one of those
<mebaran151> wouldn't I need a dictionary list too though?
<mebaran151> like gcide only french
<cheesus> does anyone know about problems with 8139c network cards?
<jnk> mebaran151, you can just configure gnome-dictionary to use a french server...
<jaco> how to play a wmw file?
<jnk> jaco, I use mplayer with windows codecs
<cheesus> (unknown device 8139 (rev 10))
<jaco> jnk i've installed mplayer and copyed original dll in the right directory but it don't load
<|QuaD|> bob2 or any canonical employee... are you around?
<jaco> need i some additional plugin?
<dev3> At installation of Ubuntu I selected no to download updates from the net. How would I get those updates once I am in gnome?
<arbeck> Has anyone had any luck getting USB 2.0 hard drives to work?
<Cindux> damnt didnt work
<Cindux> could anyone tell me using the terminal, how to remove the dir "documents" /home/cindux/documents
<Cindux> i created it by accident as root & now i dont have permission to delete it
<jnk> jaco, it depends on how you installed mplayer... when I compiled from source I had to put the dll first and explicitely tell ./configure where to look for codecs. Now I just use marillat's packages (and the w32codecs package)
<jnk> Cindux, "sudo rm -Rf /home/cindux/documents"
<CarlK> apt-cache search java gives me more than I can comprehend... how do I install java ?
<Cindux> hm odd
<jnk> Cindux, please don't insert spaces if you don't want to loose all your files
<helio7> CarlK try ubuntuguide.org
<CarlK> thanks
<Cindux> i didnt see "-rf" when i did rm --help
<helio7> CarlK nice java install guide there
<Cindux> thanks
<arbeck> I get the following messages whenever I plug in my drive:
<arbeck> usb 3-6: new high speed USB device using address 3
<arbeck> usb 3-6: device not accepting address 3, error -71
<jnk> Cindux, -r (or -R) is for recursive, otherwise you can only delete files. -f is to not be asked for confirmation
<mebaran151> what is gnome-dctionary
<mebaran151> I have been using command line dict for the longest time
<arbeck> My USB mouse and keyboard work fine, and my USB 1.0 camera mounts fine as a hd
<Cindux> oh icic
<Cindux> k thanks ill try it
<Cindux> brb
<jedi> i'm having trouble getting postfix to accept external connections on port 25. I've already set the inet_interfaces to "all" and restarted it, but with no luck. What more do i need to do?
<jnk> mebaran151, it's an utility included with gnome (so ubuntu), just try it..
<mebaran151> heheh jnk
<mebaran151> so I can remove all the silly dict packages I installed
<jnk> lol
<helio7> mebaran151 you can add it to the panel too, I think that's the same one
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> anyone know though
<mebaran151> how I could put it in a little program
<mebaran151> I want to be able to give it a list of french words from an array
<mebaran151> and output all the defs
<arbeck> I'm sure you could easily write a script to do it... how good are you at scripting?
<mebaran151> arbeck
<mebaran151> I can do tolerable C
<mebaran151> never really done much scripting
<arbeck> mebaran151: I use python for all my scripting... if you read through the python tutorial you should have enough knowledge to write what you want
<mebaran151> I tried the python tutorial
<mebaran151> I got it
<mebaran151> but what module would I include
<mebaran151> my C was tolerable only because of the good library work of others :)
<jnk> mebaran151, given the small size of the program I think you can just study the source code, that's free software :)  (apt-get source gnome-dictionary   will get you the source in the current directory)
<jnk> (provided you have a deb-src line in sources.list)
* copilot gives up on the current install and re-installs.
<mebaran151> cool
<arbeck> mebaran151:  figure out how to do a word lookup from the command line, and then just run the command line through python -> os.popen("command here"
<mebaran151> ah
<arbeck> you will have to import the os lib
<mebaran151> and then it would just be a simple loop sort of thing
<mebaran151> wait input --> output to text file
<mebaran151> easy
<mebaran151> no sources pkgs for gnome-dictionary
<arbeck> now that that is finished... who wants to make my USB HD work
<mebaran151> I DO!
<mebaran151> Now can I
<mebaran151> that is the question
<jnk> mebaran151, you must have a deb-src line to warty (or hoary) main in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dev3> Quick question: I installed the latest firefox 1.0. But the links on my gnome desktop and menu still point to 0.9
<dev3> How would I uninstall 0.9 and hae the links point to 1.0?
<mebaran151> I have a deb-src line
<jnk> dev3, how did you install this firefox ?
<mebaran151> I always include them
<arbeck> dev3: I'm guessing you didn't install firefox through apt
<dev3> nope
<dev3> =x
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> gnome-dictionary is just a frontend to dict
<dev3> I'm not to familiar with the apt command
<arbeck> dev3: then you'll have to uninstall .9 through apt and manually set up links to 1.0
<jnk> mebaran151, sorry my error: it's gnome-utils
<dev3> okay
<mebaran151> np
<mebaran151> it is a dict frontend
<dev3> What command would I use?
<mebaran151> (says so in the manpage)
<mebaran151> so all I need to do is find a French dict server online
<eruin> why not just update 0.9 to 1.0 through apt though?
<arbeck> dev3: you'd be better off removing 1.0 and upgrading though apt
<dev3> okay
<dev3> How would I do that though =x
<eruin> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<arbeck> dev3: just run synaptic... computer -> system configuration -> synaptic
<tga> mm, synaptic is nice
<arbeck> dev3: then search for firefox
<tga> apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<dev3> Mark for complete removal?
<arbeck> dev3: I wouldn't do that
<dev3> I only see  0.9 installed
<arbeck> dev3: then you need to change your sources to include the backports to get 1.0
<jnk> mebaran151, tell me if you find a French server!
<dev3> Couldn't I full uninstall firefox 0.9
<dev3> then use apt-get to install it
<dev3> install 1.0*
<arbeck> dev3: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<jnk> dev3, don't uninstall, it will automatically be upgraded
<arbeck> dev3: you will need to update your ports to see 1.0... remove the 1.0 you installed manually follow the directions in that URL and then it will UPGRADE you to 1.0
<jnk> while uninstalling will uninstall ubuntu (or ubuntu-desktop or something)
<dev3> okay
<arbeck> some one tell me how I got roped into giving advice... I came here to get help :(
<dev3> How can I uninstall the 1.0 I already installed?
<dev3> just delete the folder?
<Pyre> Nite
<jnk> dev3, if you just created a folder then yes just delete it
<jnk> if you copied files somewhere, delete those
<jnk> if you used a script, you're toast
<arbeck> dev3: since I don't know how you installed it, I can't really answer that... the readme should tell you
<mebaran151> arbeck, what woudl you like
<mebaran151> I got my firewire drive to work
<mebaran151> I think it will be module work
<arbeck> mebaran151: my usb drive doesn't seem to be recognized... dmesg gives me this error when I plug it in
<dc17> what's the preferred ubuntu/debian location for jdk javadoc?
<mebaran151> what does dmesg say
<mebaran151> dmesg is never wrong
<mebaran151> :)
<arbeck> usb 3-6: new high speed USB device using address 4 usb 3-6: device not accepting address 4, error -71
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> I think it is a flaky hardware thing
<mebaran151> it sounds as though your device wont let dmesg initialize it
<mebaran151> did it come with a windows driver cd
<dev3> How would I know which backport I need?
<dev3> hoary or warty
<arbeck> mebaran151: I've tried turning of APIC in my bios, booting with it APIC off, updating my bios, turning off IRQ's to the USB
<arbeck> dev3: are you running hoary or warty?
<arbeck> mebaran151: All my other USB devices work great... and my camera even auto mounts as a hard drive
<jnk> dev3, for hoary you don't need backports
<dev3> I really have no idea which I am running.
<jnk> dev3, if you are just using the regular ubuntu, it's warty
<arbeck> mebaran151: the USB hard drive is home made... i just put an IDE drive in a case.  It works fine on XP and OSX
<dev3> alright
<dev3> so
<dev3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports wartyports main universe multiverse restricted
<dev3> Is what I would put in my source.list
<arbeck> dev3: yes... then when you run synaptic you should have the option to upgrade firefox
<dev3> alright
<arbeck> mebaran151: I'm think that USB 2.0 doesn't work quite right with bios... but I can't prove it
<arbeck> mebaran151: I'm thinking maybe I'll burn a knoppix live cd and see if I can access it under that... if so, I know it's a problem somewhere in Ubuntu
<Tzi> Hi =) Anyone have any idea why there are two mouse cursors in this new Warty install?  One is the standard white pointer, the other is the big 'X' cursor.  The 'X' can't be controlled, and it disappears if you drag a window underneath it...
<delltony> question how would one install gnomad2 from hoary to warty? or is that just asking for trouble? i noticed gnomad2 was in the hoary universe though
<mebaran151> it sounds liek it
<mebaran151> check your bios
<mebaran151> and make sure it is set right
<mebaran151> delltony, you are just asking for it
<mebaran151> all the libs are slightly difference
<jnk> delltony, you can as well upgrade to hoary...
<delltony> well i tried to upgrade to hoary before and it borked me
<delltony> so i'm holding out till the release
<niptac> hi guys, does anyone know where I can download libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.8.3-7) from? I run warty and version of libgnomevfs2-0 in warty is 2.8.2-0ubuntu1
<jnk> delltony, ok you can try this:
<GIMP666> is there a good FirstPersonShooter i can apt-get?
<niptac> Im trying to install bluefish_1.0_unoficial-1_i386.deb
<niptac> and its a dependency problem
<usual> niptac, 1.0 is in hoary
<usual> are you using hoary
<delltony> jnk?
<niptac> Im using warty
<usual> oh
<jnk> delltony, get the source package for gnomad2, and the ubuntu warty developement packages for the necessary libraries, and recompile the gnomad package. In summary: make your own backport
<usual> niptac, build your own deb
<usual> niptac, msg me if you like
<niptac> usual no idea how to build it
<niptac> ok
<delltony> yeah i have b ee doing that and man im getting dependencies out the butt haha
<dc17> is there an archive of this channel anywhere?
<GIMP666> is there a first person shooter I can apt-get in ubuntu
<dev3> is there a command to recieve svn(subversion)?
<goldfish> GIMP666: D/load america's army
<jnk> dev3,  recieve? what to you mean ?
<GIMP666> goldfish, does it work on linux?
<dev3> download/install
<arbeck> mebaran151: I've tried every concievable bios setting... but I've learned linux doesn't always agree with my nforce2 bios
<goldfish> GIMP666: there is a linux version, yes
<goldfish> works fine
<GIMP666> goldfish, thanks man
<jnk> dev3, sudo aptitude install subversion
<delltony> jnk: tell me this would you recommend trying to upgrade to hoary again?
<delltony> or just hold up cause last time i tried x wouldn't start among other thigns
<dc17> delltony: I installed hoary array-5 and it is much better than array-3 IMO
<dev3> jnk, I dont think that worked.
<jnk> delltony, maybe try the hoary livecd...
<delltony> yeah that might work
<delltony> no the thing is
<delltony> if the live cd works
<dev3> That just ran the update/upgrade
<aeonphive> in hoary array5, how do i know what alsa is configured to?
<delltony> is that a almost certain that the full install will?
<jnk> delltony, with the latest live-cd, I would say almost, yes
<delltony> ok ill give it another go
<delltony> the thing is i have sued backports and i think that is what killed me last time
<GIMP666> goldfish, how do I install AA
<delltony> used even
<goldfish> GIMP666: download the .run file
<goldfish> 736mb
<goldfish> or so
<delltony> but hopefully when i try again i can get someone to help me get it up and running if i have issues. thats why i was waiting for release so id be able to get more support hopefully warty installed smoothly with very little problems
<delltony> hopefully hoary will do the same after development
<dev3> hmm
<GIMP666> goldfish, it doesn't download, it comes up in browser with alot of coding
<dev3> Cant find package subversion
<goldfish> GIMP666: you got azureus?
<GIMP666> goldfish, nvm I think Im downloading it
<delltony> jnk: lastest live cd is array 5 live correct?
<jnk> delltony, dunno... I think so
<goldfish> GIMP666: k
<delltony> ok
<jnk> dev3, you did "sudo aptitude install subversion" ?
<MidnightDevil> hey
<MidnightDevil> how can i enable terminal borders transparency ?
<mebaran151> anoyone know where I can find a dict server for the french language
<mebaran151> like french to french word lookup
<mebaran151> I figured it out for english
<boogerhead> how can I make ubuntu work with fasttrack sata and wd Raptor hd?
<mebaran151> really short script
<delltony> would it be best to tarball my home dir and then just do a clean install using hoary or do an upgrade?
<xiximkopp> is the mkinitrd command currently not working or am i doing something wrong (mkinitrd -o init-2.6.11 2.6.11)?
<jnk> delltony, what was it that didn't work last time ?
<delltony> x wouldn't start
<delltony> and i had tons of dependency issues
<jnk> how did you install hoary?
<jnk> upgrade ?
<delltony> with upgrade
<mebaran151> delltony, in theory you can do it by apt
<mebaran151> but I found apt was sometimes flaky over huge installs
<jnk> I would go with upgrade anyway...
<mebaran151> so I did a clean reinstall
<mebaran151> and had the best of luck
<jnk> and if it doesn't work you can reinstall
<mebaran151> you just have to hope apt doesnt make any oopses
<delltony> yeah i think its cause i use backports
<delltony> someone statted that backports will bork it
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> backports screwed me
<zenwhen> my main system is a mess
<delltony> so how do you overcome it?
<delltony> just a fresh install?
<jnk> delltony, and use "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" right ?
<delltony> yep
<zenwhen> my laptop is pure hoary
<zenwhen> and works blissfully
<delltony> here is what i done
<delltony> i changed all repositories to hoary
<zenwhen> delltony, that is what I plan
<boogerhead> my system stalls after "Starting hotplug subsystem" how can I make ubuntu work with fasttrack sata and wd Raptor hd?
<delltony> and i then apt-get update
<zenwhen> the upgrade will not go cleanly
<delltony> apt-get upgrade
<delltony> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<delltony> and then it was by by linux
<zenwhen> right
<zenwhen> grab a hoary array 5 install ISO
<zenwhen> and go from there
<delltony> yeah the install one right?
<zenwhen> yes
<delltony> ok let me do that now
<delltony> i was getting the live cd
<zenwhen> array dicks are supposed to not be broken in any magor ways
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> i mean disks
<delltony> yeah sure thats what you ment :)
<zenwhen> ;)
<zenwhen> anyway, array four installed fgrea ton my laptop
<tga> I remember a banner-like app that produces fancy ASCII text.. does anyone remember the name?
<jnk> bye
<mebaran151> how do I work with external programs in C++ if they dont provide a library
<delltony> either its me or the servers or slow one
<zenwhen> I have faith that array five will be fine on my desktop when my new hard drive hets here
<jnk> tga, figlet ?
<mebaran151> anybody know a good resource for that sort of thing
<tga> thanks jnk :)
<delltony> iso it taking 21 hours to download haha
<delltony> brb food time
<lexhider> I seemed to have stuffed my setup. Home isn't in the Places menu, and if I click on Places->Desktop it tells me "Cannot display location", there is no do default action associated with this location. Any ideas?
<lexhider> this is hoary
<boogerhead> dont ask me, I can't even boot up... can anybody help this ole boogerhead?
<boogerhead> my system stalls after "Starting hotplug subsystem" how can I make ubuntu work with fasttrack sata and wd Raptor hd?
<zenwhen> i wish i knew
<zenwhen> id tell you
<zenwhen> lol
<jnk> boogerhead, maybe try #debian and prepare to be shot
<jnk> good night
<boogerhead> life is hard on us old guys, I guess I have to go back to FC3
<silvermoon> anyone know a quick way to get my sb16 pnp card working? I know the irq and all that
<jnk> boogerhead, or file a bug report! bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<boogerhead> tnks jnk
<jnk> (I found the ubuntu guys quite responsive)
<boogerhead> I guess I will do just that
<jay__> some help here... i just upgraded to hoary on my ppc system but it doesnt look any different... did i screw up?
<ompaul> jay__, no
<ompaul> jay__, now look again have you now got three menu items on the top panel? you used to have two :)
<ompaul> jay__, one takes it you have rebooted
<jay__> also my wireless usb dlink key... is detected in the device manager but not in network-admin
<jay__> ompau1 o i see
<jay__> its a dwl-122
<jay__> using prism2
<jay__> will it work?
<zenwhen> should
<jay__> not detected how do i configure it
<jay__> just add it manually in the wizard?
<ompaul> go for it
<zenwhen> i would TRY the wizard
<zenwhen> i love my orinoco gold classic
<zenwhen> :)
<jay__> zen... wizard does not detect it... so should i add it manually
<ompaul> essid=any
<zenwhen> i dont knwo what you would add it manually to
<ompaul> ahh well I need to go to bed - work in morning :-)
<zenwhen> I dont know anything about that chipset
<zenwhen> hey jay__
<zenwhen> look at this
<zenwhen> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html
<zenwhen> its the solution to your issue
<zenwhen> I obtained it with a simple googling of "prism2 linux"
<Frederick> ppl I just want to say ubuntu community rocks no rtfm trolls here, I love you all :o*
<Frederick> damm =*
<zenwhen> :-*
<zenwhen> I am occasionally helpful
<zenwhen> when I am not drunk and throwing things
<zenwhen> ;)
<santiago> Hi
<santiago> what packages do I need to reproduce a vcd?
<helio1> what's the apt-get to get the most recent fluxbox version (9.11)
<helio1> I guess it's technically "unstable" but the one I got via apt-get is like 2 years old and unmaintained
<zenwhen> lol
<jay__> zen: did not help much
<jay__> :(
<arbeck> can someone help me with nautilus?  when i try to burn a cd, it just keeps asking to insert a disc
<Frederick> arbeck did you mount your cd?
<Frederick> the disk you wanna copu?
<Frederick> *copy?
<Frederick> mount /mnt/cdrom
<Frederick> arbeck and be welcome :)
<delltony> how many arrays till release i use to have a link to the release chart for hoary but i lost it if someone coulde send it to me again that would be great
<arbeck> Frederick: I'm not copying a cd... i'm writing an iso to disc
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<Frederick> arbeck where are you stuck? I mean cant you mount? Read? Copy? Explain your problem better
<arbeck> Frederick: I right click on the iso and say write to disc... the dialog comes up I click the button for burn... it says "Insert a blank cd into the drive"
<arbeck> Frederick: there is a blank cd already there
<Frederick> arbeck did you mount the driver?
<Frederick> mount /mnt/cdrom
<mattcamp> Hello.  I was wondering why the ubuntu-desktop meta-package includes so many Python packages in its dependencies.  Are all of those actually necessary?
<arbeck> Frederick: it's set up to mount in my fstab, I have no problem reading or playing cd's... and I have no problem burning from the command line with cdrecord
<Frederick> arbeck I just read what you wirteen again sorry you need to mount the iso I THINK
<Frederick> arbeck http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<geargolem> how, may I ask, can I switch my spm to universe?
<helio1> anyone know an alternate source for the latest fluxbox dev version? the debian package on the sourceforge page is not loading for me
<arbeck> Frederick: that's not it... because I get the same response no matter what I try to burn from nautilus... It always tells me to insert a blank disc
<delltony> jdub thanks
<Frederick> arbeck so I dont know how to help you :(
<geargolem> dammit!
<Poyayan> hey is anyone having problems with synaptic?
<geargolem> this ubuntu can bite my ass~!
<geargolem> heheh
<arbeck> Frederick: I never thought you did :)
<arbeck> can anyone else help with burning a cd from nautilus?
<Poyayan> what sort of cd?
<Poyayan> anyway I can't set my repositories through synaptic anymore
<Poyayan> whenever I try it just refreshes the pack listing
<arbeck> Poyayan: just a data cd... nautilus won't recognize that my cd burner has a blank cd in it... cdrecord works fine from the command line
<zenrox> any one know how to get 2 nvidia cards to play nice and do a dual montiors
<Poyayan> hmm you using Warty or Hoary?
<zenrox> in hoary
<zenrox> xorg.conf
<Poyayan> sorry I was talking to arbeck
<Poyayan> I have no idea about that zenrox
<zenrox> oh
<Poyayan> sorry
<zenrox> ya bolth cards are nvidias
<geargolem> trying to get yafray to talk to blender
<arbeck> Poyayan: I'm using warty
<zenrox> i can paste my xorg.conf file to help
<zenrox> and my log file
<zenrox> if any one has experenice
<Poyayan> arbeck if you go to nautilus then click places you should be able to go to cd/dvd creator
<geargolem> I couldn't find the latest builds with my synaptic package manager...
<geargolem> so I downloaded blender and yafray manually
<geargolem> but I can't get yafray to render for blender internally
<dev3> What package do I need for all the different compilers
<bzbb> what package do I install for a JVM?
<pepsi> which weighs more? a ton of bricks or a ton of feathers?
<dev3> Nevermind, found it.
<arbeck> Poyayan: I know that... my problem is, when I try to burn the actual cd, nautilus keeps telling me to put in a blank... it WON'T burn
<Poyayan> hmm
<Poyayan> it might be the 2.6.8.1 kernel arbeck
<Poyayan> it had lots of problems but you can burn with the command line ....
<Poyayan> I don't know to be honest arbeck
<stuNNed> the update manager is really really sweet, very well done imho
<arbeck> Poyayan: It's nothing wrong with the kernel because cdrecord works fine from the command line, and gnomebaker works fine
<Frederick> bzbb you mean you want to run java?
<bzbb> firefox says I have no JVM
<Frederick> bzbb lemme google 2 seconds
<Frederick> bzbb add to you favorites http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<delltony> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla tahts another good place to look
<zenwhen> delltony,
<delltony> yes?
<zenwhen> did you get that fixed?
<delltony> get what fixed ?
<Frederick> I think they changed this wiki, when I installed it Ive compiled suns binary to a .deb :)
<zenwhen> were you the wireless issue guy?
<delltony> no
<zenwhen> o
<zenwhen> ok
<delltony> i'm the guy downloading the iso of array 5
<delltony> waiting to light a fuse to my linux box :P
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> you are that guy
<delltony> cand you say boom :)
<delltony> j/k
<zenrox> i am the one fighing with dual head
<zenwhen> lol
<delltony> buddy of mine installed hoary from the live cd had nada problems
<zenrox> i have done some  instering tests
<zenwhen> zenrox,
<delltony> so i'm gonna go that route instead of the upgrade
<zenwhen> what video card
<zenrox> 2 nvidia cards
<delltony> one thing i'm curious of
<zenwhen> oh
<delltony> is there a way to save the home dir on the harddrive and then pull it bck into linux after the install
<delltony> or am i gonna have to go get some dvds and burn my stuff :(
<zenrox> not pci-x
<delltony> ls
<delltony> err sorry wrong window  haha
<robodex> rm -rf /
<zenrox> it can be done in suse
<stuNNed> robodex: oldest trick in the book, but why? :)
<robodex> hehe
<robodex> wouldn't work, though, I didn't say "sudo" ;)
<delltony> in other words is there a way to install and keep the home dir in tack?
<zenrox> ya make it a defent partion
<ells> apokryphos, I upgraded to hoary, can you give me the link again, for your sources
<geargolem> yafray 0.0.7~2 install help?
<helio1> I got a sanity error when trying to compile something with GCC which is the GCC version I should get?
<apokryphos> ells: Sure: www.youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list
<ells> thanks man
<delltony> so just creat a new partition? and then i can remove the partition later or what?
<apokryphos> np
<stuNNed> delltony: do some partitioning magic, backup home to a separate ext3 partition.
<bur[n] er> anyoen know how to edit the gnome menu?  i want to add an application
<LinuxJones> bur[n] er, in Hoary ?
<bur[n] er> yeah
<bur[n] er> i couldn't do it in warty
<LinuxJones> bur[n] er, afaik you can't using a gui
<bur[n] er> :\
<bur[n] er> oh well, i'm used to alt+f2, blah
<LinuxJones> bur[n] er, I don't know why it's not there, maybe they are working on another app to manage the gnome application menu
<delltony> ok one other thing if i currently use ndiswrapper for the broadcom and i install hoary fresh clean install will i still have to use ndiswrapper or is it included now?
<bur[n] er> LinuxJones: well, i run debian on my desktop... and there's no way to do it in debian's gnome either
<LinuxJones> delltony, what model ?
<LinuxJones> bur[n] er, they must be working on something that can't be left out :D
<delltony> of the modem is broadcom bcml5a.inf is really all i know let me look it up hang on
<delltony> nic i mean
<godsmoke> does ubuntu use debian's 'menu' package to handle menu generation?
<godsmoke> because there's no proper menu in xfce on ubuntu
<godsmoke> which is just bad
<delltony>  BCM94306
<GammaRay> no.. ubuntu does not
<Daylighter> i have a question (as i am sure many people do)
<godsmoke> well ... then they should replace the package -- because it's an issue that the menus are gnome-only
<zenrox> ask away
<LinuxJones> delltony, it doesn't look like a module has been aded for it. Looks like you will need to use ndiswrapper
<delltony> ok thats fine no big deal was just curious
<Daylighter> well
<delltony> i hope this works for me
<Daylighter> i have an imac and want to reinstall OS X after putting ubuntu on it
<delltony> and i hope when i installe array 5 and gett it working the other array installs will be just a simple upgrade
<godsmoke> Daylighter: you want to get rid of ubuntu?
<Daylighter> but when i boot into the panther CD, i get the big ol' "no-smoking"-like thing
<Daylighter> no, i just dont want to use it on the mac
<godsmoke> or install OS X next to ubuntu
<cybane> Sup OrangeSlice
<Daylighter> yea
<godsmoke> right ... so you want to overwrite it
<Daylighter> but i want to clear the HD off.
<godsmoke> heh
<godsmoke> you're saying two opposite things
<Daylighter> but OS X wont even let me boot to its installer
<Daylighter> odd odd stuff
<regeya> Daylighter: Huh.  This is going to sound silly, but try zapping pram, and resetting nvram, then try to boot off of cd
<godsmoke> yeah
<Amaranth> heh, that's a common technique for fixing PearPC issues
<Daylighter> how do i do that? (seeing as i am a new mac user) :)
<godsmoke> macs have horrible booting mechanisms
<Amaranth> deleteing (clearing) the nvram
<Daylighter> i am on the PC now.
<regeya> yipe
<Amaranth> godsmoke: OpenFirmware > BIOS
<regeya> you're installing ubuntu on a mac and you're new to macs?  you are brave.
<godsmoke> Amaranth: if it works ... yea
<Daylighter> yes
<Daylighter> i am
<Daylighter> lol
<Daylighter> someone gave me a disc, why not try it
<godsmoke> regeya: why do you say that?
<Daylighter> Well this ordeal is why :)
<godsmoke> this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<regeya> Daylighter:  when the machine boots, hold down Option-Command-P-R, and keep holding those keys until you've heard the startup "bong" sound three times.
<helio1> can anyone explain to me what "error C++ preprocessor "/ib/cpp" fails sanity check" means?  (Trying to compile something)
<regeya> Then, hold down Option-Apple-O-F
<regeya> godsmoke: hi, have we met?
<GammaRay> godsmoke: as far as the debian manu system is complicated and error prone and since ubuntu is focused on gnome, why should there be any pains taken to share a menu?
<helio1> it says there's a config.log but I don't know where it is if it's not in /var/log/
<LinuxJones> helio1, install build-essential
<godsmoke> regeya: dunno ... maybe
<godsmoke> GammaRay: well ... because it's the smart, and modular way to handle it
<helio1> thanks linuxJones
<godsmoke> because honestly, you can focus on whatever you like -- but the option of other window managers should always be there -- and that doesn't mean kicking them to the curb
<regeya> godsmoke, if I'm telling Daylighter wrong, burst in with the right answer, rather than asking me why I'm doing it.  I don't mind. :-D
<LinuxJones> helio1, :)
<Daylighter> lol
<godsmoke> regeya: no no -- I agree with your recommendation
<GammaRay> there are no other desktops shipped w/ ubuntu anyways
<godsmoke> GammaRay: I'm aware
<regeya> ANYWAY
<Daylighter> hihi thanks regeya i will try it
<regeya> Daylighter: to make sure nvram is zapped after that, hold down Option-Command-O-F, and when you get an open firmware prompt, type these in:
<godsmoke> GammaRay: I wasn't aware it was ubuntu's goal to have an extremely isolated distribution -- that's the point of keeping universe/multiverse around
<regeya> reset-nvram
<regeya> reset-all
<regeya> and if you get an error on reset-nvram, try 'set-defaults'
<dev3> Has anyone compiled winex cvs before?
<regeya> then try booting off of cd
<godsmoke> anyway bbl -- gotta put unstable on this box
<Daylighter> oki
<GammaRay> Don't you just hate people who say something like that and then.. leave.
<regeya> Daylighter: good luck; I think you'll like Macs (you said you're new to MacOS)
<regeya> Daylighter: also, if you're wanting some Free Software while you're getting aquainted with Macs, take a look at http://fink.sourceforge.net
* regeya finally shuts up
<Daylighter> that works :D
<Daylighter> yeah, i hope to get a decent mac someday
<Daylighter> right now i am using an original iMac with 160mb ram and vram of 6mb, with OS X and believe it or not, it doesnt run all that bad!
<Amaranth> Daylighter: Man Mini :)
<Amaranth> err, Mac
<Daylighter> Hah!
<Daylighter> lol
<Daylighter> well, actually
<Daylighter> i am in a bind
<Daylighter> i need a new PC and i need a new mac, one for certain things, and the other for other certain things
<Daylighter> but i cant even afford a decent PC, and PCs are cheap
<Maniqu> hi all!
<helio1> whoops upgraded to hoary and got a little itty bitty 640x480 screen on my 1400x1050 screen... anyone have any good ideas before I spend hours mucking around like a newb with XFree86.conf???
<Maniqu> am i in the right channel? I'm looking for help
<Maniqu> on Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> helio1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zenwhen> this is the place
<Mannequin> thanks
<Codyman> is there any linux on-the-fly mp3 rippers?
<Mannequin> well, I'm seeing that there is lot of people in this channel... should I ask my question? should I wait?
<zenwhen> grip
<zenwhen> ask
<Codyman> zen: really?  on the fly
<LinuxJones> Mannequin, go ahead
<Mannequin> well... right now, i'm connected from a winxp system... 'cause my MSI PC54G2 (Ralink 2500) isnt configured in Ubuntu fresh clean install...
<Mannequin> (BTW, I'm TOTALLY newbie on Linux... 45 minutes ago, it was my first installation)
<cybane> YAY! I am not alone Mannequin
<zenwhen> hey
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> i got disconnected
<zenwhen> ask again
<Mannequin> I have found useful information at http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Mannequin> cybane do you have the same problem?
<cybane> No
<cybane> But I am glad there are other linux newbies here with me =)
<goldfish> i am one  too :)
<Daylighter> yay regeya it worked
<Daylighter> i am installing now
<cybane> I am trying to figure out Linux, Apache2, PHP5, and Permissions all at the same time
<Mannequin> hehehehe, i have recently born to this new word (one hour ago)
<cybane> I will say there is a certain level of satisfaction from installing apps the long way and not using Synaptic
<helio1> LinuxJones: well I ran that dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver and now I have no X at all
<Mannequin> well, expert people, by reading, I have understood that I have to upgrade? my Ubuntu kernel? No idea how to do this, and no idea how to do this offline...
<zenwhen> i have been using linux only for seven months and dual booting since 2000
<goldfish> i am dualbooting for 3 weeks nw
<LinuxJones> helio1, there is a backup of the old config file in /etc/X11/xorg
<Mannequin> can i download the upgrade to a windows partition, then log on to linux and upgrade my Ubuntu system?
<zul> i been using linux for 8 year
<zul> years even ;)
<goldfish> now that mannequin mentions it, do you have to upgrade the ubuntu kernal?
<dud> I think I tried linux/bsd back in 1996 the first time...
<Chipzz> Mannequin: you can
<dud> some ancient freebsd or such
* tritium first installed Slackeware in `93
<tritium> Slackware
<cybane> Anyone know how to solve this error? configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<JDahl> zul, I was writing a raytracer with Borland C++ under DOS, and I hated the 64kb segments, so a friend brought over 30 floppies or so and install linux for me... back in 94-95 I think
<Mannequin> cool... let's go on... how do I upgrade my Ubuntu system? I understand that I have to upgrade it to support my MSI Wireless card (.11g)
<Daylighter> i couldnt program myself out of a bag of BASIC
<zul> JDahl, cool
<Mannequin> (and then install some drivers I downloaded from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)
<LinuxJones> Mannequin, if you download the latest Hoary Array 5 cd and burn it you should be able to upgrade using it I would imagine.
<goldfish> If one haas warty, should they upgrade to hoary now?
<Mannequin> oh, I forgot to say I have the 4.01 release... recently arrived to my home... (bs. as. argentina)
<LinuxJones> goldfish, some things don't work as well but I think most peopel are happy with it
<goldfish> LinuxJones: okay, thanks
<goldfish> LinuxJones: Is it much different?
<LinuxJones> goldfish, I like it alot so far no real major bugs for me
<Mannequin> should I uninstall my old version of Ubuntu, and download Ubuntu v. 5 ?
<JDahl> goldfish, depends on if you desperately needs the newest packages... I am happy with Warty on this machine, and unless you're fairly familiar with the apt tools (so you can fix broken dependencies etc) I wouldnt recommend it
<LinuxJones> goldfish, themes and a few other things aren't exactly working 100 % but i can live without that
<goldfish> ok, im a n00b, so il think ill stick with warty for the time being :0
<cybane> Good idea
<Chipzz> Mannequin: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-source-2.6.11/
<Chipzz> or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<dud> I might have a go at making a gui-based front end for all the common tasks that needs to be done for the newbie installation *_*
<dud> I'm considering it at least
<Chipzz> you can install the packages you download from there with dpkg -i
<Mannequin> thanks chipzz
<dud> should be fairly easy to implement something like that
<christopher_> does anybody know if there is a windows media player for ubuntu
<dud> thinking glade interface with a perl backend
<Mannequin> install this packages on a v.4 upgrades my Ubuntu to v.5?
<ZellSF> ... anyone here?
<LinuxJones> Well night all "Scarface" is on and I need my Pacino fix for the week.
<cybane> plenty of people here
<dud> christopher_, Microsft would port it right? :o
<christopher_> ??? what?
<cybane> XMMS is prolly the cloest thing
<dud> or xine :)
<ZellSF> hmm... wtf. is less than 1 second power failures normal?
<kleedrac> Stupid question ... got a new cellphone (Motorola V220) and the software to put mp3 ringtones on it is Windows only and doesn't work through wine ... any linux based alternatives?
<Ainvar> if I upgraded from warty to hoary is there a way I can change my filesystem to reiser?
<Ainvar> without loosing data
<JDahl> kleedrac, you could try wine
<ZellSF> ...
<kleedrac> JDahl: tried wine & cedega neither worked
<Agrajag> JDahl: hey good job reading the question man
<JDahl> Agrajag, got me :S
<Mannequin> can I get a private conversation with a friendly expert? :) (i'm totally lost in this lnx world of command lines... DOS used to be easier than linux, jijij)
<Mannequin> o quizs alguien que hable espaol pueda ayudarme ms facilmente...
<Agrajag> Mannequin: there's #ubuntu-es
<dud> I've got some time to spare, you could privmsg me if you'd like...
<dud> altho my spanish is non-existance ;/
<Mannequin> thanks Agrajag!
<Mannequin> gracias!
<Agrajag> de nada
<carlos> hey.. i just installed ubuntu for amd64 and it didnt recognize my windows partition, unlike the 32bit version, is there any way i can manually add windows to grub?
<carlos> please
<stuNNed> yep you sure can
<carlos> how?
<stuNNed> something like:
<stuNNed> title=Windows XP
<stuNNed> rootnoverify (hd0,5)
<stuNNed> makeactive
<stuNNed> chainloader +1
<stuNNed> sry for flood
<carlos> thanks, ill try
<stuNNed> hdx,x needs to point to your windows part though
<carlos> ok
<stuNNed> 0=1,etc
<carlos> what is the 5 for?
<stuNNed> means
<carlos> my windows part is sda1
<stuNNed> 1st hd, 6th partition afaik
<stuNNed> then it would be afaik:
<carlos> ok, thanks
<stuNNed> (hd0,0)
<stuNNed> i think, don't quote me on that
<stuNNed> try it :)
<tga> howdy
<carlos> i will
<ljlane> looks right if sda is the first drive
<stuNNed> ljlane: k
<tga> I can't understand why dhclient won't grab an address.. is it some known issue by any chance?
<stuNNed> tga: worksforme always unless there's a dhcp server prob
<carlos> what do i put in initrd?
<carlos> stunned?
<tga> I'll look into my dhcpd then
<stuNNed> carlos: what does initrd have to do with adding a windows part to grub? =)
<carlos> i dont know.. i thought menu.lst was the file I had to edit
<stuNNed> yes it is
<stuNNed> initrd is only for linux if using it
<carlos> ok, thanks
<stuNNed> afaik ubuntu uses initrd, others don't, why i dunno, some say initrd slows down the boot process
<stuNNed> maybe for probing hw? dunno
<fabiola> Hello friend My name's fabiola and... I have one printer Canon i320 and the printer no support with cups
<fabiola> only with turboprint, but print in all pages the logo of turboprint
<stuNNed> fabiola: checked linuxprinting.org ?
<fabiola> no
<fabiola> stuNNed: wait
<fabiola> no exist one i320
<fabiola> :(
<fabiola> I need help!!
<fabiola> Canoni320 witout turboprint?
<fabiola> Canoni320 without turboprint
<dev3> How do I find out where my kde is installed?
<cybane> Can anyone tell me how to check who owns the process of my Apapche2 Server?
<Riddell> dev3: kde-config --prefix
<gellpak> has anyone successfully installed ati drivers? is there a guide for that somewhere?
<dev3> Thanks.
<dev3> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<gellpak> ^ was that for me?
<delltony> question when upgrading from warty to hoary and it ask me configuration file /etc/bash.bashrc  would you like to install package maintainers version should i hit yes or no?
<membreya> does anyone here use hotway?
<Riddell> dev3: what are you compiling, it may have an old configure setup
* teratorn wonders where the kernel-headers-2.6.8-1 package is (?)
<delltony> anyone?
<copilot> Hi, I want to install pureadmin for pureftpd. It requires gtk, gtk requires glib, atk, and pango.  trying to install atk results in this
<copilot>  JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jre1.5.0_01
<copilot> export JAVA_HOME
<copilot> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<copilot> export PATH
<jay_> i am trying to upgrade to hoary i am getting an error about xorg-driver-synaptics
<jay_> please help
<copilot> crap, sorry
<copilot> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<bretzel> Hi all :-)
<jay_> apt-get -f install doesnt work either
<jay_> can i bypass this?
<delltony> well i'm wondering if i should keep my current configuration for bash.bashrc or if i should install the maintainers vesion
<dev3> Is the synaptic package manager in KDE?
<jay_> anyone?
<teratorn> where can I get kernel-headers or kernel-source for the kernel that was installed by warty (2.6.8)?
<MacPlusG3> delltony: look at the diff, and then decide
<teratorn> the only source and headers packages I see are for versions up to 2.6.7
<bretzel> dev3: why wouldn't you simply launch synaptic from KDE ???
<Daylighter> hoorah OS X is installed
<Riddell> dev3: apt-get install kynaptic
<bretzel> Ridell: Kynaptic is ready in hoary
<bretzel> ?????
<Riddell> bretzel: as ready as it is anywhere
<dev3> ah I found synaptic
<dev3> I'm trying to install a new kde theme and I keep getting this error at configuration
<dev3> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<dev3> Anyone know what i'm missing?
<bretzel> Riddell: But why they have made "kynaptic" ? gnome/gtk is every where. I use KDE for dev and now for kopete but I can't live without Gnome :-)
<bretzel> Anyone know the furniture store "IKEA" ? ( (H) )
<dev3> bretzel, yeah. it sux.
<Riddell> bretzel: I added kynaptic because kubuntu won't use gnome
<bretzel> oops: Because I am thinking to compare Linux env to the principles of that store: Mount it youself and wish you luck with the instructions ... - to some newbies I am about to install linux on their computers ... hahahaha
<bretzel> Ridell: ah! kubuntu is out ? ( sorry I am not chasing news about kubuntu
<Daylighter> to newbies that know what they are doing with computers, i say givem live CDs
<Riddell> dev3: I think it's caused by the configure stuff being an old version which doesn't know about /usr/include/qt3  try adding --with-qt-headers= or whatever it's called
<Riddell> bretzel: no, it's not out yet
<dev3> oh
<dev3> damn
<copilot> Daylighter: you know what you're doing?
<bretzel> Riddell: Ah! about configure errors: I've got the same thing with QT installation. it cannot finds the libs too
<Daylighter> I know more about linux on the PC than the mac
<Daylighter> lol
<Daylighter> i've dual booted before
<Daylighter> i would still, but i havent the HD space
<copilot> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<copilot> since you're not a noob, walk me through that
<Daylighter> oh, i didnt say i wasnt a noob
<Daylighter> but i am not advanced user either.
<bretzel> copilot: This one I dunno.
<Daylighter> D:
<DAC1138> anyone read that new ubuntu hoary review on madpenguin.org?
<Daylighter> *no, ne pas not
<bretzel> DAC1138: what it sais about ubuntu hoary ?
<DAC1138> bretzel lots. check it out
<bretzel> DAC1138: That is what I am doing now :-)
<MyNickHere> sup
<lunitik> Hey... I heard evince got into hoary... does 'ubuntu-desktop' now depend this, or is Xpdf still around?
* lunitik despizes xpdf!
<pussfeller> nautilus needs a special folder that has links to all the avi, ogm, mpg, mvk, mov and rm the computer
<lunitik> pussfeller, or just put them in the same place... keep your system organized  ;)
<lunitik> pussfeller, linking to all users media files wouldn't be too cool
<pussfeller> heh, i have  naught to hide
<mamadou> wassup
<pussfeller> and most computers are single users anyways
<mamadou> ineed some dudes
<lunitik> pussfeller, not really.
<lunitik> So... anyone using hoary?
<mamadou> teratorn
<mamadou> hey i need some help right here
<mebaran151> could anyone suggest a good C++ IRC forum
<mebaran151> I have a stupid problem that I can't seem to figure out
<mamadou> nope
<teratorn> mamadou: yes?
<lunitik> mamadou, may want to try asking the question then?
<lunitik> mebaran151, #c++
<mamadou> teratorn can you tell me how to set up my network
<teratorn> mamadou: I usually charge for that type of service :)
<mamadou> how much ?
<IRCsloth> hey guys, how do use/start swat in hoary? Do I need xinetd installed?
<teratorn> mamadou: well depends on what you want me to do
<teratorn> mamadou: are you serious?
<teratorn> mamadou: or do you just have some simple question?
<mamadou> to type right answers to my questions
<IRCsloth> I remember in redhat you had to configure xinetd to use hoary
<lunitik> IRCsloth, you need to install swat first... then start it...
<IRCsloth> hoard=samba
<lunitik> mamadou, what do you need? you have yet to even ask.
<IRCsloth> I looked under /etc/init.d but I don't see a swat script. I have the swat package installed
<mebaran151> lunitik
<mebaran151> thanks
<lunitik> IRCsloth, ahh... look through /usr/share/doc/<pkg>
<gellpak> just installed ubuntu as my first linux install ever, never touched it before... why can't I edit text files?
<IRCsloth> thanks
<gellpak> theyre readonly but i would expect the gui to allow me to do such things
<lunitik> gellpak, you need correct permissions
<gellpak> how do i go about setting that up?
<pussfeller> how would u use bash to remove the directory path from a filename leaving only the last, actual name of the file
<pussfeller> cut?
<lunitik> gellpak, applications > system tools > terminal and type 'sudo gedit the_file_you_want_to_open'
<gellpak> cool. is there no way of applying these permissions to my user account as a whole?
<lunitik> gellpak, you can add yourself to the root group I guess  :/
<lunitik> gellpak, not really smart though  :/
<lunitik> 'sudo adduser blah root'
<gellpak> why is that, as a desktop user?
<dev3> How would I open up an SSH connection with a remote server?
<dev3> Is therea built in SSH client?
<kerframil> gellpak: which files are you referring to? /etc ones and such?
<teratorn> gellpak: you can accidentally wipe out system files, etc
<gellpak> yeah, right now
<gellpak> ah
<lunitik> dev3, start the ssh server... and type 'ssh its_ip'
<Dr_willis> ssuming theres no firewall/or other security blocking hte ports
<kerframil> gellpak: they're not editable by non-root users for a good reason. if you want to drop the security level a bit for the sake of convenience then you could "chown root:adm" the files you really need to edit regularly
<Dr_willis> Hmm. anyone used Cedega - with Ubuntu yet?
<kerframil> gellpak: and chmod 664 (or 660) them
<Dr_willis> tempted to give it a try.
<gellpak> hmm
<gellpak> ok
<godsmoke> hey -- any reason why gtk-theme-switch doesn't work?
<helio7> ok I upgraded to Hoary today and ran into my most feared problem: XFree86/display problems... at first I had gnome, but at a tiny fraction of the size... in my panic to fix it I ran the config wizard and forgot to back up my original... now I have no X whatsover... i need a little help and I've spent hours on this type of problem before... can anyone lend a hand I would be most grateful
<raydogg> Is loopback support enabled in ubuntu ?
<godsmoke> raydogg: yeah ... don't you see a lo interface?
<raydogg> no, not nic
<raydogg> like /dev/loop0
<raydogg> for loopback encryption
<hybrid> heello all
<jay__> anyone know how to fix this issue on hoary?
<jay__> with xorg-drivers-synaptics
<jay__> not installing
<helio7> what other utilities are there besides dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for troubleshooting loss of X
<helio7> ?
<godsmoke> loss of x?
<godsmoke> well -- you upgraded to xorg ...
<godsmoke> so, things are gonna be scewed up
<Dr_willis> hi
<helio7> godsmoke: where would you start?
<godsmoke> helio7: well, what exactly is your problem?
<BiteMeBill> Dr_willis: hows that little 100 running?
* godsmoke pokes ubuntu devs
<hybrid> lol
<jay__> anyone know how to fix this issue on hoary?
<godsmoke> jay__: you haven't actually described a problem
<godsmoke> what do you mean it's 'not installing'?
<helio7> godsmoke: i'm stuck at the commandline with no X environment;;; I had it earlier when someone suggested I run dpkgreconfigure xserverxorg and now i lost the little postcard-sized gnome I had
<godsmoke> helio7: well -- you have to tell me where x failed ...
<jay__> says it cant install cause it is trying to overwrite synclient
<godsmoke> I mean ... how do you expect to troubleshoot if you don't know what the problem is?
<helio7> godsmoke: "Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display
<godsmoke> jay__: you could force it -- I'm not aware of a specific problem
<jay__> no
<godsmoke> helio7: heh -- no -- that's some gtk application trying to start -- but x isn't running
<jay__> ubuntu-desktop does not install cause of this
<godsmoke> helio7: when you start x -- wht is the error
<helio7> that's all it says godsmoke: checking /var/log/ now
<godsmoke> that's not in the x-server log
<geppy> I just bought a new wireless card that my friend has said worked "seamlessly" with Ubuntu.  He's running Hoary, though.  Do I need to install kudzu, or something of that nature?
<godsmoke> geppy: are you having problems with the card?
<geppy> godsmoke:  It hasn't been detected.
<helio7> well if I type "X" the screen comes up brownish grey or whatever godsmoke, but if i type "gnome-session" it says only one error that I shared with you already... where else should I look?
<godsmoke> well ... what kind of card is it?
<jay_> how do i fix this
<jay_> aaah
<geppy> godsmoke:  brb, finding the box
<jay_> so close yet so far
<godsmoke> helio7: oh boy ... dude, it sounds like hoary really isn't for you
<jay_> one package is screwing me up
<jay_> xorg-driver-synaptics
<jay_> :*(
<godsmoke> jay_: dude, it's unstable -- this kind of stuff happens
<geppy> Crap, left the box at the LAN...  Here's what the receipt calls it:  Airlink AWLH302.  It's a 54Mbps Wireless-G PCI card.
<godsmoke> if you can't resolve issues like broken packages -- hoary isn't for you
<godsmoke> geppy: hmm ... I don't know that one
<godsmoke> geppy: brb -- lemmie look up the chipset
<geppy> godsmoke:  Thanks!
<Chipzz> geppy: lspci helps...
<geppy> Chipzz:  Danke!
<Chipzz> geppy: for finding out the chipset, that is
<geppy> Chipzz:  Right.
<godsmoke> geppy: how did you declare that it didn't 'detect' it?
<geppy> I couldn't find anything in the dmesg output.
<helio7> godsmoke: so you're saying that you don't know how to help me or what?  because I don't expect anything but you asked me questions about my problem, offering assitance and such and now you're just basically calling me a newbie... I'm grateful for any help I can get but...
<godsmoke> helio7: well ... you shouldn't be starting X like that -- you should be starting it via gdm, or another display manager
<geppy> Is there a kudzu-like app that I can use?  Or should I just install kudzu?
<Chipzz> or use startx
<godsmoke> geppy: no ... kudzu is not appropriate
<Chipzz> geppy: discover
<geppy> k
<geppy> 0000:01:08.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Dr_willis> yea. edit (make) the .xinitrc and use startx is a good way to twiddle with X and learn things. :P
<helio7> ok startx didn't work in Warty for some readon but now it did... thanks Chipzz you solved my problem lol
<Chipzz> geppy: you can also do kspci -v, it produces more output
<godsmoke> Chipzz: I've never seen a chipset identified through lspci
<geppy> Chipzz:  Alright.  I just ran discover, but I didn't see whatever it was that it did;  what should I do, now?
<Chipzz> but probably not much usefull information
<geppy> It's calling it an unknown device.  I think that I'll just let it lie, at least for now.
<Chipzz> godsmoke: it can give you a clue as to what chipset it is
* Bandit  doesnt understand why godsmoke would say so you upgraded to xorg so things are going to be screwed up hmmm
<godsmoke> Bandit: well, the warty --> hoary migration is not clean
<geppy> I don't have wireless access, except for at LANs, and I don't use wireless then, anyway.  It worked for my friend running Hoary, and by the time I have a wireless network, I'll be running Hoary. =)
<godsmoke> in fact, it's quite messy -- I've only had 1/10 of my computers go through that with no xorg issues
<godsmoke> geppy: I'm lookup up your card
<Bandit> godsmoke works well and is clean for many
<godsmoke> Bandit: well, I speak from what I've observed, and it hasn't been
<Bandit> godsmoke and so do I 6 out of 6 no issues
<godsmoke> fine -- I'm not debating your experience
<godsmoke> for some reason you're debating mine
<godsmoke> it's not relevant
<Bandit> the experience card was played by who??
<geppy> Bandit:  No one.
<godsmoke> geppy: from a quick google search -- it appears your card is a candidate for ndiswrapper
<godsmoke> it doesn't look like there is a linux driver for it
<Bandit> godsmoke> in fact, it's quite messy -- I've only had 1/10 of my computers go through that with no xorg issues
<geppy> Bandit:  By 'experience', he's referring to _experiences_.  The fact that it didn't work for him, and it worked for you.
<godsmoke> yes, you were questioning my statement -- and I explained why I said that
<geppy> godsmoke:  Alright, thanks.  My friend must be on crack.  =)
<geppy> 'night, all!
<Bandit> geppy see ya
<godsmoke> geppy: is this an 'internal' ccard?
<Chipzz> godsmoke: also, you can look up the pci id online
<godsmoke> as in -- minipci?
<geppy> godsmoke:  minipci?
<godsmoke> yeah
<godsmoke> is this a centrino laptop?
<Beautifularia> When I boot grub automatically chooses Windows, how do I change the boot order?
<geppy> godsmoke:  I'm not familiar with minipci.  It's a PCI card.
<geppy> godsmoke:  Oh, no.
<godsmoke> oh, ok
<godsmoke> Beautifularia: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geppy> godsmoke:  It's a good 'ol Athlon/nForce/GeForce tower. =D
<alien_in_rm_309> does anybody know if there is a program that i can install through synapse that I can run that will alert me when i get new emails through hotmail and yahoo
<Beautifularia> godsmoke, ok, what do I do there?
<Beautifularia> I can't find any documentation on modifying menu.lst
<Beautifularia> I'd be happy with just that even
<bur[n] er> Beautifularia: just use the gui config tool?
<bur[n] er> or google for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Beautifularia> ooh, what's this now?
<Beautifularia> grubconf?
<godsmoke> Beautifularia: I believe you have to put a static entry into grup outside the "automatically generated" section
<bur[n] er> the "boot" gnome system tool
<alien_in_rm_309> does anyone know if there is a program that i can install through synapse that will update me when i have email in my yahoo and hotmail accounts
<bur[n] er> oh damn... to do what you wanna do is easy though...
<Beautifularia> bur[n] er, I'm installing grubconf now, that seems to be what you're talking about, no?
<bur[n] er> no
<bur[n] er> not at all
<bur[n] er> default         1
<bur[n] er> just put that somewhere...
<IceBooger> Does anyone have a link for getting sound working with skype?
<bur[n] er> where the # starts from 0
<Beautifularia> bur[n] er, OH! I see where you're talking about, thanks =)
<Beautifularia> I wasn't reading the comments in menu.list carefully enough :/
<godsmoke> can an ubuntu dev tell me why gtk-theme-switch doesn't work ...?
<bur[n] er> yw :)
<helio7> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/download.php
<bur[n] er> godsmoke: this may be a silly question, but why not use the gnome theme tool?
<cg0def_> do you always have to use the config tools to edit xorg.conf?
<helio7> whoops wrong window
<bur[n] er> cg0def_: no
<godsmoke> bur[n] er: it is a silly question -- because gtk-theme-switch is for using gtk2 themes in gtk+
<IRCsloth> hey guys, anyone have a good gnome or console password manager? I searched the apt repositories and found zsafe (ported from zaurus). Anyone have any specific recomendations?
<bur[n] er> i know what gtk-theme-switch is
<bur[n] er> you don't need it...
<godsmoke> ok
<godsmoke> alright ...
<bur[n] er> u can use the gnome tool
<godsmoke> mind explaining how to apply gtk2 themes to gtk+ then?
<bur[n] er> gtk2 to gtk1 ?
<teratorn> IRCsloth: yeah I do
<godsmoke> bur[n] er: that's what I said twice
<bur[n] er> you said gtk+ :P
<bur[n] er> and you can't
<cg0def_> bur[n] er: so you can just edti xorg.conf as a regular text file and it'll still work?
<godsmoke> yes you can
<IRCsloth> I heard kwallet was decent but I'm running gnome
<bur[n] er> their two seperate entities
<bur[n] er> no you can't
<godsmoke> dude
<godsmoke> trust me
<godsmoke> I'm using the tool in debian
<godsmoke> it works perfectly
<bur[n] er> u can't
<godsmoke> I'm running gtk+ in industrial
<godsmoke> yes you can
<bur[n] er> i use gtk-theme-switch
<cg0def_> bur[n] er: ok so how do you edit the file without using the debian config tools then?
<bur[n] er> u run "switch" for gtk1 and "switch2" for gtk 2
<godsmoke> I'm aware of its features
<godsmoke> I use them
<godsmoke> on debian
<BiteMeBill> godsmoke: you getting a short fuse or something?
<IRCsloth> teratorn: what are your recomendations?
<bur[n] er> cg0def_: <favorite text editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<godsmoke> switch doesn't work in ubuntu
<godsmoke> switch2 does though
<alien_in_rm_309> ok when i install programs with synapse, how to i find the program file that i use to run them, and how to i make shortcuts to the desktop with them
<cg0def_> bur[n] er: I thought you said I can't do that
<teratorn> IRCsloth: hang on a sec
<IRCsloth> ok
<bur[n] er> cg0def_: wasn't talking to you when i said you can't
<cg0def_> bur[n] er: I also thought that that breaks things on debian
<godsmoke> BiteMeBill: just trying to ask the question
<bur[n] er> it does?
<bur[n] er> works for me
<bur[n] er> it's the only way to get 1680x1050 resolution on my laptop
<IRCsloth> I read something about one called PMS in linux journal a few months ago... thinking about trying that
<helio7> alien: if you search for the files you dl'ed with "synaptic" you can click properties and find exactly where they are installed
<alien_in_rm_309> i try that, but i dont know which file is the actual program file
<calamari> hi
<BiteMeBill> godsmoke: ok just seemed that you might be getting short fused.
<helio7> alien_in_rm_309: usually the one in /usr/bin/ or usr/share/
<godsmoke> BiteMeBill: yeah, frustrated to have to explain the function of an application that doesn't work in ubuntu
<alien_in_rm_309> ok
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: what app?
<bur[n] er> godsmoke: how does gtk-theme-switch *not* work?
<BiteMeBill> godsmoke: could be worse.  There are plenty of them in windoz
<BiteMeBill> LOL
<calamari> having some printing problems in The Gimp.. it's spitting out %!PS-Adobe-3.0 (etc) garbage.  I noticed that firefox uses lpr rather than lp and it prints correctly.  Tried changing the gimp settings but they didn't seem to stick.
<bur[n] er> it only shows a few themes?
<helio7> alien_in_rm_309: you can type file in the terminal window as in "file /usr/bin/fluxbox" and it will tell you if it's an executable or what...
<helio7> alien_in_rm_309: and as far as adding a shortcut to the desktop, just rightclick the desktop and choose "create launcher"
<godsmoke> bur[n] er: gtk-theme-switche's "switch" is supposed to be able to (and does in debian and other distributions) use gtk2 themes in gtk+ -- the "switch2" application does its function -- but the "switch" application does not
<TOP1yuiop> hi, im new to this and i just put ubuntu on an older pc which i can not find a compatible mouse to, is there anyway to navigate ubuntu with only a keyboard?
<bur[n] er> switch does NOT use gtk2 themes :P
<Underlord> ive been thinking, would it be possible to have a custom partition at the end of a cd (or neer it) that contained settings, so a live cd would be able to be customized on the fly just by directly modifing the iso image?
<bur[n] er> i swear to you ;)
<godsmoke> bur[n] er: I just took a screenshot
<godsmoke> hold on
<bur[n] er> apt-get install gtk-engines*
<bur[n] er> i dont' need to
<bur[n] er> i bet you don't have gtk1 themes installed
<bur[n] er> just install them and switch will work
<godsmoke> dude
<Bandit> :)
<alien_in_rm_309> python
<Underlord> i remember back in the days of microsorks MS-DOS some applications would have null padded strings in them and modify their own code to store settings, gave me the idea
<Underlord> er... i mean microdorks
<TOP1yuiop> :(
<alien_in_rm_309> i am looking for a program to keep me updated on my email accounts like when i get new emails and such and from reading bout python it sounded like something that might work so i installed it, but i can't seem to find a file that i have to use to run it
<helio7> godsmoke: thanks for helping me before dude; hoary might not be for a newb like me but it's only a couple months before it's "stable" and if things go awry I can always revert... it's working now so I'm happy...
<darkxst> hey can anyone tell me how i allow X to accept connections from another console or remote computer. ie when running a program using the -display command
<alien_in_rm_309> ok did i just install the library only? if so what front end do i need to install to use it
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: python is a programming languate
<daniels> http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2002-07-22&res=l
<bur[n] er> s/languate/language
<alien_in_rm_309> sorry
<bur[n] er> no worries
<alien_in_rm_309> python 2.1-email
<bur[n] er> in apt?
<alien_in_rm_309> i installed that
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309:  there are a couple gdesklets that will do what you want.  Plus I think there there is one that you can add to your panel.
<alien_in_rm_309> BiteMeBill:where would i find those
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: you definately don't need that app
<bur[n] er> (referring to python2.1)
<alien_in_rm_309> k
<alien_in_rm_309> i am really new with linux so i dont know what is what
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: there have a website that will go into great detail about the gdesklets.  Of the panel just right click and add to panel
<alien_in_rm_309> do u know what the website is?
<BiteMeBill> Google does
<TOP1yuiop> hey, i got a question, will java2 work with ubuntu or is there a linux version?
<darkxst> hey can anyone tell me how i allow X to accept connections from another console or remote computer. ie when running a program using the -display command
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: type "gdesklets" into the firefox browser :P
<jay_> hmmm hoary actually working for me now
<jay_> still cant get past the synaptic error
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: or just use synaptic to get 'gdesklets' and 'gdesklets-error' and play
<jay_> and now no sound
<alien_in_rm_309> BiteMeBill i installed the architecture for gdesklets, but how to i start itonce it is installed
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: always try opening a term... and typing "gdesk<tab>" to see if something happens ;)
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: or alt+f2 and type that
<bretzel> gnite all
<BiteMeBill> night bretzel
<alien_in_rm_309> ok i did that and nothign happened
<bur[n] er> u sure you installed gdesklets?
<alien_in_rm_309> yes
<bur[n] er> then it will do something
<bur[n] er> :P
<FAST> anyone have problems with flash not playing audio?
<alien_in_rm_309> ok
<alien_in_rm_309> will try again
<bur[n] er> <tab><tab> doesn't hurt
<FAST> nm
<huDeHell> hi
<jay_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jay_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-synaptics_0.13.6-0ubuntu4_powerpc.deb
<jay_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> TOP1yuiop: java2 works fine with Ubuntu
<jay_> thats my error :(
<alien_in_rm_309> when i type it in that run dialog it finds the program but nothing happens when i hit run
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: do you have a bunch in /usr/share/gdesklets/ ?
<BiteMeBill> It can't run till you tell it what to run.
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: look in the system tray :P
<alien_in_rm_309> yes i ahve that folder bikemebill
<BiteMeBill> Do you have a bunch of diffferent desklets in there?
<bur[n] er> if not... "apt-get install gdesklets-data"
<alien_in_rm_309> yeah
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: look in the Displays floder
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: when you run it, it goes to your system tray
<bur[n] er> then you can manage gdesklets from there
<alien_in_rm_309> nothing in my sys tray
<huDeHell> is there a i686 resp for ubuntu? or i586??
<bur[n] er> run "gdesklets" from a term, u get an error? or does it run?
<alien_in_rm_309> it does nothign
<alien_in_rm_309> i hit run and nothign happens
<bur[n] er> that's why i said type it at a term
<bur[n] er> :P
<alien_in_rm_309> term?
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309:  go to /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/xmmscorner/ and then right click the file cornerxmms-bottomright.display file and choose to run it with gdesklets then move your mouse to your desktop and see what happens.
<BiteMeBill> BRB
<skel_home> is there an ubuntu ppc channel?
<jay_> skel: i wish there was
<helio7> anyone ever have their display get really weird with mplayer?  like a bunch of horizontal stripes that break everything up into overlapping fields, including the menus?
<alien_in_rm_309> burner, i am following what bitemebill said and i am not seeing a run command for that file
<TOP1yuiop> is there a shortcut to exit a program?
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: if it's not in the menu you may have to choise Open with and then find the gdesklet program.
<huDeHell> TOP1yuiop, kde had ctrl + f4
* bur[n] er gives up
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: alt+f4?
<TOP1yuiop> it doesnt seem to work?
<TOP1yuiop> oh
<bur[n] er> is your alt key mapped correctly?
<jay_> my ppc system is half-hoary and half-warty
<jay_> :*(
<bur[n] er> it does work? ;)
<TOP1yuiop> alt+f4 worked
<TOP1yuiop> thnx
<TOP1yuiop> i didnt know it was the same as windows
<TOP1yuiop> i dont have a mouse :(
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: check the keyboard shortcuts :P
<TOP1yuiop> ?
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: have you figured it out yet?
<TOP1yuiop> how/where?
<bur[n] er> run gnome-keybinding-properties
<TOP1yuiop> ?? *looks around dazed*.........im new to linux
<monoxide> hi everyone, im having trouble running xmms on hoary
<alien_in_rm_309> it says could not load sensor 'CornerXMMS'
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: go through the menus ;)  play around
<carl> I have sound with aplay, speaker-test and xmms, but not flash-mozilla firefox plugin - whre do I tell flash to use alsa?
<TOP1yuiop> :( :( :( how do i open a menu without a mouse? :( :(
<bur[n] er> alt+f1
<TOP1yuiop> ok
<bur[n] er> guess that one helps ;)
<crimsun> carl: you can create an .asoundrc and overload pcm.dsp0
<TOP1yuiop> hey this is pretty cool
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: Ok so that sensor isn't loaded.  In the forums if you go and do a search on installing the sensors it will tell you how to get them installed.  Once they are then you will be able to run all your gdesklets like you just tried with the xmms one.
<duncanm> hola
<duncanm> what's the easiest way to setup VNC on a machine running hoary
<monoxide> im in the middle of downloading the latest updates
<monoxide> does anyone have any ideas what may be wrong?
<carl> crimsun, so what is described at the botem of http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx ?
<jay_> can i force a package install with dpkg???
<techn9ne> jay_: yes
<techn9ne> not usually a great idea though you can break stuff
<bur[n] er> jay_: man dpkg
<mouche> Hi, can anyone help with a keyboard issue -- in warty gnome, I can no longer type a capital v
<jay_> techn9ne: how
<mouche> that key is normal in other window managers
<bur[n] er> mouche: maybe it's bound as a hotkey?
<carl> how do I paste into xterm?
<mouche> caps lock works for V, but not shift
<techn9ne> jay_: i did that and broke my package database, had to manually remove all files and edit the dpkg files manually
<bur[n] er> carl: middle click
<mouche> Nope, bur[n] er, it's not
<carl> bur[n] er,  thanks
<BiteMeBill> mouche: you tried both shift keys and neither work?
<GammaRay> carl: shift insert, also
<calamari> carl: or Edit, Paste.. or right-click, Paste
<GammaRay> calamari: this is xterm
<bur[n] er> calamari: not in xterm :P
<calamari> oh! sorry :)
<jay_> no i mean what is the force command
<calamari> gnome-terminal rules then :)
<GammaRay> nah
<jay_> dpkg -i --force-all
<mouche> wait, bur[n] er, you're right!  thanks
<bur[n] er> jay_: sure
<bur[n] er> mouche: sure :)
<GammaRay> it's slow and I can't override keys in gnome-terminal
<techn9ne> jay_: man dpkg
<jay_> ok i got it
<TOP1yuiop> how do i add a hard drive?
<techn9ne> does each ubuntu release resync w/ the debian unstable tree?
<TOP1yuiop> its physically installed, but it is not recognized
<techn9ne> or is it a completely seperate fork?
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: it partitioned?
<carl> so now that I have .assoundrc, what do I restart to get it to take effect?
<TOP1yuiop> im not sure, its really old
<mouche> weird thing is, none of the keybindings I WANT to work do anything, the one I set accidentally does.
<crimsun> carl: the alsa application
<TOP1yuiop> how can i find out?
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: using warty or hoary?
<crimsun> carl: e.g. whichever application is accessing the sound libraries
<carl> crimsun, got it
<TOP1yuiop> warty
<TOP1yuiop> is hoary better?
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: get qtparted?
<bur[n] er> not for beginners ;)
<TOP1yuiop> oh
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: it'll be stable in april
<GammaRay> nah, get gparted
<TOP1yuiop> ok
<bur[n] er> GammaRay: then you gotta get the .deb ;)
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: gparted.sf.net :)
<jay_> anyone know what file controls the icons in gnome
<jay_> most of my icons are blank
<jay_> no pictures
<bur[n] er> jay_: use the 'theme' to change it
<jay_> i would like to fix the default first
<TOP1yuiop> where do i use that, is it a website?
<bur[n] er> jay_: sure you're using the default gnome theme though?
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: yes
<bur[n] er> download the .deb of gparted
<jay_> the default ubuntu theme yes on hoary
* bur[n] er wishes debinstaller was a default app in ubuntu
<bur[n] er> crazy
<TOP1yuiop> well i havent set this machine on the internet yet, so im gonna have to transfer it by cd...
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: u have qtparted on it?
<bur[n] er> or cfdisk?
<bur[n] er> cfdisk is a term-based app
<TOP1yuiop> no
<bur[n] er> hrm... fdisk?
<GammaRay> cfdisk should be on by default...
* bur[n] er has no idea whats in ubuntu default :\
<TOP1yuiop> no i just set ubuntu up today
<alien_in_rm_309> ok i got a desklet to open now, does anyone know how i can get it to import my hotmail and yahoo mail
<GammaRay> well I certainly didn't install it
<bur[n] er> alien_in_rm_309: good luck on that
<alien_in_rm_309> does anyone know what kind of accounts they are
<alien_in_rm_309> like pop 3 or imap
<bur[n] er> neither
<bur[n] er> it's http web-based
<alien_in_rm_309> do u know if there is a desklet that will handle that
<jay_> icons on my desktop will not work
* bur[n] er doesn't
<alien_in_rm_309> LOL
<alien_in_rm_309> that helps
<alien_in_rm_309> oh well
<alien_in_rm_309> atleast i got desklets to work
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: Unless you are useing the paid service from either of them I don't think they will let you.
<bur[n] er> or get a good email address ;)
<jay_> ugh nautilus looks broken
<mouche> looks like I missed the gdesklets discussion; too bad, because I have no clue how to get them to work
<BiteMeBill> gmail will let you i believe
<bur[n] er> it will
<bur[n] er> gmail is awesome... there's even a gmail gdesklet
<alien_in_rm_309> well how could something like trillian in windows work then?
<BiteMeBill> mouche alien just finished it.  He should be able to help you with that
<yohannes> does anyone know how to burn a *.bin & *.cue file? i only know how to burn an *.iso file
<mouche> oh no-- I love gmail, I want gdesklets -- buy gdesklets doesn't want me
<bur[n] er> yohannes: got graveman?
<alien_in_rm_309> i found a readme for gdesklets taht helped me here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851&highlight=gdesklets
<yohannes> no
<BiteMeBill> alien_in_rm_309: good question I wasn't aware that they did.  Maybe there is a solution out there.
<SiRrUs> will graveman do isos?
<yohannes> can i just use the commad line
<alien_in_rm_309> ok i will look
<alien_in_rm_309> tell mouche to use that link that helped me work my problems out
<ells> I am trying to untar this file QPlayer-1.2.tar.bz2.tar
<ells>  but i cannot get the command correct. It says that it is not a tar archive. Can someone help me
<alien_in_rm_309> or just search the forums
<techn9ne> gdesklets are kinda a pain
<bur[n] er> nm... graveman won't do it :\
<alien_in_rm_309> that helps
<techn9ne> i havnet been able to get them working
<alien_in_rm_309> i never knew they were there
<bur[n] er> yohannes: try k3b?
<yohannes> can i use growisofs? although i suspect it is for burning dvd
<yohannes> is it the only route?, k3b?
<mouche> Thanks - frankly gdesklets should probably in the category of "wait till I have a clue in general" ;-)
<SiRrUs> bur[n] er k3b is no longer cmpatible with hoary
<TOP1yuiop> how do i check my hardware configurations/signings?
<bur[n] er> ells: try 'tar xvfj blah.tar.bz2'
<Tzi> Hi =)
<techn9ne> mouche: if you're a newbie id wait on trying to get gdesklets working
<BiteMeBill> mouche: they aren't that hard but it is a little confusing.
<ells> bur thanks
<yohannes> thanks anyway
<Tzi> Does anyone know why removable drives are mounted and appear in Nautilus, but don't appear on the desktop?
<GammaRay> bur[n] er,ells: the f should be before the file name
<bur[n] er> GammaRay: ???
<ells> okay
<GammaRay> it may work otherwise but that's a fluke
<GammaRay> f = heres my file
<bur[n] er> ells: yw :)
<ells> bur it worked
<bur[n] er> i know ;)
<mouche> thanks all, I'll let gdesklets wait
<GammaRay> then what's w/ all the question marks?
<bur[n] er> GammaRay: because i have no idea what you mean about the f before the filename when i typed 'tar xvfj blah.tar.bz2'.... in any event, it's irrelevant now ;)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<farruinn> Tzi: warty or hoary?
<ells> someone just mentioned that k3b wont work with hoary
<ells> what is one to use
<bur[n] er> ells: graveman!!! :)
<ells> bur, gravesman?
<mouche> Here's something I can't understand re bookmarks export from firefox :  if exported as an html file, i get an error on trying to open it
<ells> apt-get
<bur[n] er> www.nongnu.org/graveman... it's also available via apt
<Tzi> farruinn: Hoary
<GammaRay> bur[n] er: the perpose of the f is to denote the file name.. it should go right before it. Depening on your tar it will either barf or silently fix it for you.
<ells> bur, cool
<SiRrUs> bur[n] er will gravman burn isos?
<farruinn> Tzi: hmm, works fine in warty here.  Might be a nautilus setting
<da_bon_bon> ells: get gnome-baker - its far better
<Tzi> farruinn: Bugger =) Hmm...
<TOP1yuiop> bur[n] er: i found i got 3 partitions on my master hdd and my slave hdd is not partitioned.
<ells> da bon bon, cool
<bur[n] er> GammaRay: right on, i never knew that :)
<bur[n] er> SiRrUs: yes
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon will gnome baker burn isos?
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: so partition the slave :P
* farruinn considers moving to hoary...
<TOP1yuiop> how?
<SiRrUs> bur[n] er thankyou
<bur[n] er> gnome-baker is better?  is it in apt?
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: yes
<ells> da_bon_bon, where would I get that from
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: yes
<da_bon_bon> in apt
<bur[n] er> i've never had good luck with gnome-baker :\  but i haven't tried recent version
<techn9ne> i like eroaster
<ells> da_bon_bon I did apr-get and it was not there
<alien_in_rm_309> why can't i extract files to folders in the file system?
<Tzi> farruinn: You too want invisible volume icons? =)
<alien_in_rm_309> i am the only account on the computer
<da_bon_bon> ells: apt-get install gnomebaker
<bur[n] er> apt-cache search gnome baker <---returns nothing :P
<ells> da_bon_bon thanks
<bur[n] er> i can't apt-get install gnomebaker
<techn9ne> if you dont like gnome baker try eroaster. its got a nice UI
<da_bon_bon> no space
<da_bon_bon> gnomebaker
* dud has been a good guy --> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6780
<bur[n] er> i did it with no space
<ells> da_bon_bon tried and nothing
<dud> I'll catch some sleep now... ;)
<da_bon_bon> ells: apt-cache polict gnomebaker
<da_bon_bon> *polcy
<dud> policy even
<ells> da_bon_bon will try
<bur[n] er> W: Unable to locate package gnomebaker
<monoxide222> so... can anyone help me with my xmms problems?
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: what's problem?
<ells> da_bon_bon still nothing
* bur[n] er thinks da_bon_bon is on crack ;)
<monoxide222> it wont startup at all on hoary
<bur[n] er> ells: graveman works ;)
* monoxide222 == monoxide
<ells> bur, it wont let me get it
<ells> deps
<bur[n] er> using warty?
<monoxide222> i got disconnected and monoxide still hasnt pinged out :/
<alien_in_rm_309> how do i change folder permissions?
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: what happens when you type 'xmms' at a gnome-terminal?
<SiRrUs> bur[n] er yep its not in synaptic either
<Tzi> Hmm, think I might reinstall properly, using Array 5...
<ells> bur, hoary
<monoxide222> matthew@matthew-linux:~/.xmms $ xmms
<monoxide222> Segmentation fault
<monoxide222> matthew@matthew-linux:~/.xmms $
<bur[n] er> ells: it's in my hoary ;)  using univers?
<Tzi> Think the dist-upgrading is taking its toll
<da_bon_bon> ells: warty / hoary ?
<crimsun> monoxide222: timeout is 14400 seconds for freenode. You need to ghost your old nick if you want it gone.
<ells> da_bon_bon hoary
<ells> bur, can you give me your source
<bur[n] er> sure
<bur[n] er> one sec
<monoxide222> trouble is its not my nick.... i didnt register it
<bur[n] er> ells: http://burner.ath.cx/sources.list.txt
<da_bon_bon> ells: apt-get install cdda2wav gnomebaker
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: there is no gnomebaker!!!
<bur[n] er> trust me ;)
<SiRrUs> :)
<crimsun> monoxide222: nvidia graphics card?
<monoxide222> yes
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: just use beep-media-player ;)
<bur[n] er> heh
<bur[n] er> dirty solution, but segfaults are not my specialty
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: well, i actually downloaded the deb from the web page,... i dont think its in the repos
<monoxide222> yes, i have an nvidia graphics card
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: then say that ;)
<dud> xmms works on my nvidia...
<bur[n] er> u said it was in apt :P  liar ;)
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: sorry, but then apt shows its in the repos too
<bur[n] er> no
<bur[n] er> apt shows it is installed
<bur[n] er> not that it's in repos ;)
* bur[n] er sticks with graveman regardless
<farruinn> da_bon_bon: apt-cache show gaveman (or whatever it is) | grep Filename
<monoxide222> crimsun, yes, i have an nvidia card
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: ok,.. eroaster, is it good ?
<TOP1yuiop> quick question, how do i add a user to my system?
<crimsun> monoxide222: do you have any external plugins installed in ~/.xmms/Plugins/ ?
<techn9ne> i dunno try for yourself... apt-get install eroaster ... you dont like it apt-get remove eroaster
<da_bon_bon> TOP1yuiop: user manager
<farruinn> TOP1yuiop: Computer>System>Users and Groups
<bur[n] er> eroaster?  i dunno, i like graveman instead
<ells> techn9ne, if you are in hoary, you cannot get any of those becasue of deps
<monoxide222> crimsun, no
<techn9ne> oh ok
<techn9ne> hoary is too on the edge for me
* bur[n] er is on hoary and just apt-got graveman :P
<techn9ne> i need the system to work everyday
<GammaRay> bur[n] er: graveman isn't very polished.. can you even burn audio cds?
<bur[n] er> GammaRay: sure
<bur[n] er> GammaRay: see screenshots?
<GammaRay> ofcourse
<SiRrUs> bur[n] er whats the trick for burning isos with graveman
<GammaRay> I mean you personally
<bur[n] er> SiRrUs: duplicate cd
<bur[n] er> SiRrUs: then the source is a .iso
<da_bon_bon> can anyone tell me where cedega stores its configs ?
<bur[n] er> to make an image, the target is .iso ;)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: #cedega
<Tzi> Has anyone used array 5?  Is it reasonably stable and complete?
<techn9ne> da_bon_bon: never heard of that program but probably $home/cedega
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thanks, didnt know that channel existed
<bur[n] er> not terribly intuitive, but you can also do "file -> copy cd and iso image"
<techn9ne> or $home/.cedega
<Tzi> ...And coherent
<SiRrUs> bur[n] er thanks
<bur[n] er> SiRrUs: you're welcome
<bur[n] er> :)
<monoxide222> also, rythmbox will startup, but not play anything
<techn9ne> monoxide222: are you trying to play mp3's ?
<duncanm> hmm, one more question
<techn9ne> you need gstreamer to do that
<duncanm> in hoary, if i wanna get thumbnails of videos, do i need to do anything special?
<bur[n] er> !restrictedformats
* bur[n] er guesses at bot command
<monoxide222> mp3/ogg's
<techn9ne> monoxide222: use synaptic and search for "gsteamer"
<bur[n] er> it should play oggs 'out of the box' so to speak
<GammaRay> ...
<techn9ne> or maybe you can just got sudo apt-get install gsteamer
<monoxide222> im fairly sure i have gstreamer
<Xenguy> bluefoxicy: sid
<Xenguy> ww
<lil_anthony> question trying to burn hoary in shell to a cd isn't the correct command cdrdao --device /dev/hdc hoary.iso ?
<da_bon_bon> techn9ne: thanks
<techn9ne> monoxide222: can you hear any sounds?
<GammaRay> why would he *not* have gstreamer?
<techn9ne> GammaRay: because it doesn't come by default
<bur[n] er> he wouldn't have gstreamer0.8-mad be default
<Slaven> Gah
<GammaRay> ... ofcourse it does
<Slaven> I'm having a problem
<GammaRay> it's the "media framework" of ubuntu
<techn9ne> you cant play mp3's out of box
<GammaRay> I know
<monoxide222> yes, gstreamer is installed
<GammaRay> that's a gstreamer plugin
<GammaRay> gstreamer-mad
<techn9ne> monoxide222: can you hear any sounds?
<ells> does anyone have a cd burning program that will actually work in hoary
<techn9ne> like when you logged ?
<ells> if not I will uninstall this crap
<monoxide222> techn9ne, both gaim and ubuntu are playing sounds fine
<da_bon_bon> ells: graveman, gnomebaker
<Slaven> Since I added debian unstable repositories and upgraded, any changes to my /dev is undone after rebooting.
* bur[n] er seconds da_bon_bon's notion
<ells> okay, graveman has deps that it wont let me have
<techn9ne> i dont know then
<bur[n] er> what are the deps?
<techn9ne> ive found rythmbox to be buggy though
<da_bon_bon> Slaven: becoz thats udev working.
<bur[n] er> you sure u can't get em?
<ells> hold on
<crimsun> Slaven: udev takes care of /dev/ . Why are you mucking with /dev/ ?
<Slaven> I want a /dev/dvd symlink
<monoxide222> yes, i dont like rythmbox either. but neither it or xmms work
<Slaven> and a /dvd/cdrom, preferably.
<Slaven> ehm
<ells> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ells>   graveman: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not going to be installed
<ells>             Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<ells>   kdelibs4: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ells> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solutio
<Slaven> /dev/cdrom
<Slaven> not /dvd/cdrom
<ells> da_bon_bon see
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: try beep-media-player ?  or the command line mpg123?
<techn9ne> monoxide222: xmms sucks, try beep
<bur[n] er> xmms does not suck :P
<techn9ne> it does compared to beep
<SiRrUs> xmms is working ok for me
<bur[n] er> it plays .flac where beep doesn't
<techn9ne> whats flac?
<Agrajag> free lossless audio codec
<bur[n] er> i like beep since it's all gtk2, but still... i wanna play .flac (.flac == free lossless audio codec)
<monoxide222> its a sound format
<Slaven> is there any way I could have my /dev/dvd back? :P
<monoxide222> one that iv only ever seen as an option for my cd ripper
<ells> da_bon_bon, where ya at
<bur[n] er> Slaven: when you reboot, the symlink you made is gone?
<teratorn> funny, beep is based on xmms
<techn9ne> monoxide222: try beep : apt-get install beep-media-player
<da_bon_bon> ells: meaning ?
<Slaven> and out of curiosity, what makes beep a better player than xmms? (haven't looked into it)
<ells> I showed you the deps
<monoxide222> Slaven, ln /dev/dvd /dev/hd(whatever letter your dvd drive is
<Slaven> bur[n] er: Nope.
* bur[n] er assumes 'better' means gtk2 as opposed to xmms' gtk1
<techn9ne> Slaven: beep uses gtk2
<monoxide222> i am downloading it now
<ells> da_bon_bon, I showed you the deps
<Slaven> monoxide222: but the changes are removed after rebooting.
<Slaven> new mtab entries as well
* bur[n] er is puzzled
<crimsun> Slaven: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<monoxide222> :/ mine isnt... i dont think
<da_bon_bon> ells: where ? i didnt see 'em
<monoxide222> ohh.. it is too...
<ells> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solutio
<monoxide222> you could try adding that command to /etc/bash.bashrc
<da_bon_bon> ells: ok..
<bur[n] er> ells: add universe?
<helio7> techn9ne: if you want to learn about flac check http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php
<da_bon_bon> ells: add universe, multiverse
<bur[n] er> ells: try the sources.list that i posted?
<ells> what are the exact urls
<Slaven> crimsun: udev.rules
<membreya> hmmm i installed the new Gaim...rebooted my computer and it reverted back to the old gaim.
<crimsun> Slaven: that's why you're missing /dev/{cdrom,dvd}
<monoxide222> ok, another problem iv been having is booting this box.... it will only boot (exactly) every second time, and when it does boot, it wont mount my harddrives properly
<Slaven> crimsun: what do I do?
<ells> da_bon_bon, what are the urls
<da_bon_bon> ells: use synaptic..
<techn9ne> monoxide222: what does it say?
<da_bon_bon> ells: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
* bur[n] er already posted a sources.list, but whatever
<ells> da_bon_bon, okay, but I need to add the urls, right
<crimsun> Slaven: cd /etc/udev/rules.d && sudo ln -s ../cd-aliases.rules .
<ells> da_bon_bon, okay, what are the urls
<bur[n] er> ells: http://burner.ath.cx/sources.list.txt
<ells> the sources
<crimsun> Slaven: then: cd / && sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<da_bon_bon> ells: please read in the sources.list file
<ells> cool
<monoxide222> techn9ne, something along the lines of it isnt a valid block device, so i login to single user and run "mount -a" and it mounts them fine
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: if pgrep udev shows a no. means that udev is runnin,rite ?
<Slaven> crimsun: Most grateful.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: yes
<techn9ne> monoxide222: have you tried a complete scan of the hd to test for physical errors?
<monoxide222> with what program?
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: try "ps ax |grep udev"  you might like that command ;)
<monoxide222> its a new harddrive
<monoxide222> i only got it say 2 weeks ago
<techn9ne> that means nothing
<bur[n] er> good call
<techn9ne> ive bought a lot of bad h/w
* bur[n] er has had brand new drives that sucked
<monoxide222> yea, well i was hoping it would last a bit longer :/
<lil_anthony> question: after upgrading from warty to hoary x will not start i'm curious do i need to install xserver-xorg ?
<techn9ne> well its under warranty for a year
<ells> da_bon_bon, I already have those sources
<monoxide222> how would i check for physical errors?
<techn9ne> i dont know the command
<ElectricSheep> anyone know how I change my default session to XFce? it dont ask me anymore from the login page....
<Slaven> yeah, harddrives are the typical disappointments.
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: don't 'need' to, but it's worth a shot
<da_bon_bon> lil_anthony: apt-get remove xserver-xfree86
<lil_anthony> ok let me try
<da_bon_bon> ells: then, apt-get update ; apt-get install cdda2wav gnomebaker graveman eroaster
<lil_anthony> apt-get remove xserver-xfree86 you say?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> lil_anthony: yes
<ells> cool, will try
<lil_anthony> ok worth a shot thanks brb
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: gnomebaker won't be there still :P
<da_bon_bon> lil_anthony: that will remove xfree and install xorg
<bur[n] er> the remove is unnecessary
<bur[n] er> just apt-get install xserver-xorg
<bur[n] er> it will uninstall xserver-xfree86
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> install these packages without verification y/n?
<lil_anthony> xserver-xorg x-window-system-core
<bur[n] er> sure
<lil_anthony> sure as in yes? just making sure i'm doing it write sorry for all the questions
<bur[n] er> yes ;)
<lil_anthony> thanks
<monoxide222> beep player seems to be working :)
<bur[n] er> and it's "right" :P
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: :)
<mouche> question re. xchat log files:  is there anyway to change the folder that log files are saved to?  Can't find anything in prefs or help
<mouche> it's a pain to have them in a hidden folder
<monoxide222> and it looks exactly like xmms, save the skin
<lil_anthony> after it completes then restart pc?
<monoxide222> there is no "open directory" though :(
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: couldn't hurt ;)
<lil_anthony> true considering the system is dead :)
<g_> i am new to ubuntu i want to know how to play mp3
<techn9ne> monoxide222: just go into playlist editor
<techn9ne> monoxide222: it works like xmms 'cause its a fork of it
<lil_anthony> bur[n] er: still gives me the bubbabox login: prompt should i simply type startx now?
<mouche> g, I think I showed you the way with that!
<g_> where is that located
<mouche> is this g in jh by any chance?
<techn9ne> g_: you need gsteamer
<g_> mouche
<monoxide222> techn9ne, yea, but i have all my music sorted into several folders under one folder. with xmms i could just say "play folder" on the root folder and it would play all my music
<Agrajag> techn9ne: stop telling people that
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: go for it ;)
<g_> who are you
<Agrajag> it's not gstreamer, gstreamer comes with ubuntu.
<bur[n] er> or try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<duncanm> anyone know how to debug why video thumbnailing isn't working?
<Agrajag> gstreamer-mad is the necessary package.
<lil_anthony> ok i did and gnome will not start
<mouche> try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1104544141/view?searchterm=mp3
<lil_anthony> should i try to install ubuntu-desktop now?
<techn9ne> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<bur[n] er> ubuntu-desktop?
<monoxide222> also, does beep play wma's?
<bur[n] er> what's startx say?
<lil_anthony> well i could type it to you in pm if that would help
<lil_anthony> or ehere but its long
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: test it ;)
<duncanm> hrm
<duncanm> (totem-video-thumbnailer:2282): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:1716: signal `group-switch' is invalid for instance `0x80fffc8'
<duncanm> ** (totem-video-thumbnailer:2282): CRITICAL **: bacon_video_widget_open_with_subtitle: assertion `mrl != NULL' failed
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: try the gdm thing first ;)
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> just type gdm?
<bur[n] er> no
<bur[n] er> look at what i said ;)
<bur[n] er> or try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<lil_anthony> aww ok sorry i had missed that
<bur[n] er> no worries, i didn't type your nick ;)
<monoxide222> The following files could not be played. Please check that:
<monoxide222> 1. they are accessible.
<monoxide222> 2. you have enabled the media plugins required.
<monoxide222> so does anyone know what plugin it needs?
<bur[n] er> wma plugin? ;)
<monoxide222> lol
<huDeHell> what the fck is wma?
<bur[n] er> windows media audio
<monoxide222> windows media audio
<lil_anthony> bur[n] er: ok so restart gdm then type startx?
<crimsun> you need 'w32codecs' from debian-marillat.
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: no
<eskilo> so bush smoked pot eh?
<crimsun> see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: restart gdm should show a login screen
<lil_anthony> ok as you can tell i'm lost
* bur[n] er smokes pot ;)
<da_bon_bon> lil_anthony: xine has all the codecs already isntalled
<lil_anthony> no it doesn't
<lil_anthony> as in no it doesn't show login
<eskilo> does xine come with theora?
<monoxide222> would it be on apt anrd what would it be called?
<duncanm> lil_anthony: do you know anything about gnome-video-thumbnailer?
<da_bon_bon> eskilo: no
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: try to hit "alt+f7" after you restart gdm
<huDeHell> monoxide222, i d get xine for tat creepy codec..
<eskilo> well, that's a serious failing.
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: go to the link crimsun pasted :P
<lil_anthony> that does nothing
<huDeHell> with xine u just dont have to wine
* bur[n] er thinks the restrictedformats link should just be on a timer to paste i nthe chan every hour :\
<monoxide222> i have w32codecs
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: u can play it with totem i'm sure
<da_bon_bon> monoxide222: good.
<bur[n] er> beep uses it's own playback... so it's funny
<lil_anthony> it can't load synaptics for one
<monoxide222> yes, you can. but tahts a seperate player.... not my favourite way of doing it
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: u get the xorg package for synaptics?
<membreya> is there any way to control the buffer length of dmesg??
<lil_anthony> not that i know of
<lil_anthony> here is what i did exactly
<lil_anthony> i downgraded all the backports as stated on the website
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics ??
<lil_anthony> and removed all the left over backports manually
<huDeHell> which scripts has been used while making the newest ubuntu live cd?
<crimsun> membreya: -s
<lil_anthony> then i did a apt-update after changing warty to hoary
<lil_anthony> then dist-upgrade
<huDeHell> mklivecd, live-cd or whatever?
<lil_anthony> and here i am
<bur[n] er> oooh
<da_bon_bon> ppl who signed up to be upfated on gmail, got an invitation ??
<bur[n] er> i would say do upgrades first
<bur[n] er> then dist-upgrade :\
<lil_anthony> well what do you recommend now ?
<monoxide222> that link says what to do for mp3, but not wma
<bur[n] er> but... regardless, did you get any apt errors?  maybe it didn't finish?  "apt-get -f install" ??  maybe try apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade again and see if anything is left?
<lil_anthony> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<crimsun> monoxide222: also wma.
<lil_anthony> no all was good
<bur[n] er> monoxide222: try a 'find' for wma
<monoxide222> MP3 and Windows Media Audio
<eskilo> ever since i switched from slack to ubuntu i can't join dalnet.  anyone else have that problem?
<monoxide222> but all it says is that wma is patent encumbered, nothing about how to fix it
<crimsun> monoxide222: ...install w32codecs.
<lil_anthony> i'm downloading the iso so hopefully i can get the iso to work of array 5
<lil_anthony> but i don't understand why the upgrade isn't working honestly
<monoxide222> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<bur[n] er> monoxide: try totem?
<eskilo> what does it mean when apt-get says, "The following packages have been kept back:"
<crimsun> monoxide: you don't have the full ("all") package, do you?
<eskilo> why is it not upgrading that package
<lil_anthony> is there a log file taht i could maybe ssh over to this pc and this post it to get a better idea?
<bur[n] er> lil_anthony: yeah, i would always 'upgrade' before 'dist-upgrade'
<techn9ne> monoxide: get totem-xine
<huDeHell> anyone here has experiences with making own live-cds? which scripts do u recommend??
<lil_anthony> well i will know th at for now on
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: is the all required ? the w32codecs dont have all only essential, right ?
<monoxide> bur[n] er, like i said, it works with totem, but thats a seperate program, id rather keep it all in one
<derek> long time debian user looking to try ubuntu as have new dell latitude d505.... i grabbed the warty livecd it gives error
<lil_anthony> what do you suggest at this point?
<bur[n] er> monoxide: tough ;)
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: correct
<derek> "The operating system denied access to the specified file."
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: does it /really/ make a differnce ?
<bur[n] er> monoxide: u can use totem for everything...
<crimsun> derek: at this point, I strongly urge you to try Array 5
<derek> i think it is trying to run start.exe
<eskilo> is there a way to make grub display in a higher resolution?
<bur[n] er> monoxide: i use rhythmbox for music and totem for video... with an occasional xmms to play .flac
<derek> what is array 5?
<crimsun> see the topic.
<jdub> the fifth test release
<lil_anthony> derek: yeah try array 5 me and you can try to fix this together :) cause i'm lost at this point hope the iso works
<derek> this is new lingo to me
<crimsun> which, coincidentally, needs to be freshened ;)
<derek> i believe i have warty 4.10
<derek> is array 5
<derek> warty 5.x?
<monoxide> i used to use xmms for all my music and mplayer for movies
<crimsun> derek: no, array 5 is the 5th milestone towards hoary, which is warty+1
<lil_anthony> dang iso should be done brb
<bur[n] er> derek: array 5 is like a hoary beta so to speak
<copilot> anyone have time/knowledge to help me set up an ftp server?
<derek> i can't handle windows on this laptop for much longer :)
<GammaRay> monoxide: try this: http://mcmcc.bat.ru/xmms-wma/
<derek> two days is torture enough
<derek> i love my debian, but really want to give ubuntu a try
<bardamu> question: i've just installed a minial ubuntu and i'm on dial up. i've used pppconfig to set up ISP's info, and I can connect fine. However, even after I add myself as a user, it still only allows root to "pon" -- any ideas?
<derek> i see array 4 in the headline
<derek> but i dont see array 4 (er topic)
<TOP1yuiop> how can i cange my background witha jpeg i have?
<derek> so where can i download or bittorent array 5?
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: read ;)
<TOP1yuiop> ok
<TOP1yuiop> ....
<derek> and is there a livecd for it?
<crimsun> derek: change the 4 to a 5
<monoxide> anyone know any good music converters?
<crimsun> derek: yes.
<derek> crimsun: thanks
<monoxide> either win or linux
<bur[n] er> TOP1yuiop: right click the desktop
<bur[n] er> monoxide: to convert what to what?
<derek> does ubuntu have same concept of package maintainers as debian does?
<derek> ie how do you go about getting packages into ubuntu?
<monoxide> wma to mp3 or ogg
<GammaRay> monoxide: I use mplayer for wavs but one of the folders on that site is wma2wav
* bur[n] er points derek to www.ubuntulinux.com
<crimsun> derek: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<derek> same friendly irc as debian glad to see
<bardamu> derek: apt-get (and synaptic) both work in a similar manner
<GammaRay> monoxide: did you see that link?
<monoxide> yes, i noticed that, but isnt wav fairly large files?
<GammaRay> wav can also be converted to anything wasily
<derek> thank you crimsun much nicer than front page of 1000+ page of a website ;)
<GammaRay> err easily
<bur[n] er> monoxide: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/352
<eskilo> is it bad if my apt-get has super cow powers?
<monoxide> lol
<GammaRay> monoxide: but why not try xmms-wma first...
<derek> bardamu: i meant how does one go about making packages for inclusion in ubuntu repositories
<monoxide> eskilo, that is UNIX humour for you
<eskilo> i hate unix humor.
<derek> i think crimsun readily answered
<eskilo> technical/electronic things should be sterile, not funny.
<bardamu> derek: beyond my scope of knowledge, sorry
<eskilo> i removed fortune from my system.
<monoxide> GammaRay, because the original xmms will not play at all anyway, and i never liked having wmas anyway
<PoW> How do you install .deb files?
<eskilo> use vorbis.
<crimsun> PoW: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<PoW> thanks
<bardamu> anyone know of an AIM client that doesn't require GTK or QT?
<crimsun> bardamu: naim.
<eskilo> anyone notice lots of weird problems with thunderbird?  like it doesn't "move" emails to another directory; it marks as deleted and makes a new copy.
<bardamu> crimson: brilliant! thank you!
<crimsun> bardamu: btlbee for irssi.
<monoxide> brb, thanks for that link for wma->mp3 too
<bob2> |QuaD|: hm?
<bardamu> err... "couldn't find package naim"
<|QuaD|> bob2: is there something wrong with the mailing list in digest format
<|QuaD|> doesn't attach the "date" header
<|QuaD|> which messes up kmail
<GammaRay> if I were to convert I'd to it to a high bit rate for minimal quality loss
<GammaRay> I'd rather just obtain the music again
<paulproteus> bardamu: It's probably in universe.
<crimsun> bardamu: hoary/universe, not in warty/universe.
<|QuaD|> bob2: *mailinglists
<bardamu> i have universe enabled in sources.list
<bur[n] er> bardamu: try centericq?
<duncanm> hrm
<duncanm> turns out totem is not working at all on my machine
<bur[n] er> centericq is multi-protocol and curses based
<bur[n] er> duncanm: dpkg-reconfigure totem ?
* da_bon_bon seconds bur[n] er 
<bardamu> my sole computer is a 500mhz celeron with 128mb RAM... I'm trying to go lite-weight
<duncanm> bur[n] er: i keep on seeing this
<duncanm> (totem:2906): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:1716: signal `group-switch' is invalid for instance `0x82f64a8'
<duncanm> ** (totem:2906): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, systemstream=(boolean)false
<duncanm> (totem:2906): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_set_valist: object class `GstPlayBin' has no property named `suburi'
<bur[n] er> duncanm: i have no idea... just try a reconfigure ;)
<membreya> hmmm can anyone explain why I keep getting auth requests on port 113 from external IPs? is it someone trying to hijack me or what?
<duncanm> bur[n] er: i did, that didn't do it
<bur[n] er> remove ~/.totem ?
<bob2> |QuaD|: I don't know, I've never used the digest mode
<bob2> |QuaD|: jdub'd be the one to ask
<eskilo> this is annoying.  i've set up defaults in xchat and they aren't working.
<bur[n] er> er... i meant ~/.gnome/totem_config
<|QuaD|> bob2: heh, ok, if you speak to him and remember, can you ask?
<|QuaD|> if i see him i will ask
<duncanm> bur[n] er: there is no .totem
<bur[n] er> duncanm: see my last msg ;)
<derek> is there a way to install ubuntu from the livecd or is it really only for eval purposes?
<duncanm> bur[n] er: i don't see that either
<bob2> |QuaD-: will do
<bur[n] er> duncanm: ~/.gnome2/totem_config ;)
<|QuaD-> thanks :)
<bur[n] er> duncanm: that's it for real this time (i double checked)
<zenrox> its a hidden dir duncanm
<bur[n] er> zenrox: i posted the wrong location
<duncanm> bur[n] er: i have totem-addons, but no totem_config
<zenrox> bur[n] er,  oh
<zenrox> i dint even notice
<bur[n] er> odd... i have a totem_config
<andres_> hi
<duncanm> bur[n] er: i think my entire gstreamer setup is really wacked out
<andres_> has anyone tried gnomebaker?
<duncanm> bur[n] er: which is the base package, i wanna try to reinstall the whole thing from scratch
<zenrox> andres_,  i have
<bur[n] er> duncanm: apt-get install totem-xine ;)
<bur[n] er> it works better than gstreamer... plays more formats anyway
<andres_> keeps freezing for me
<zenrox> andres_,  like how
<bur[n] er> andres_: if you want an alternative, go for "graveman"
<andres_> i select some mp3s and when i select but it freezes
<zenrox> have you read up on gnomebaker webpage
<andres_> maybe because of vbr mp3s
<andres_> not really
<andres_> wh?
<zenrox> thay might have a work around on there page
<membreya> hmmm I was playing around with the volume control before and selecting different devices..it suddenly disappeared and now I can't get gnome volume control to display..any ideas? :(
<bur[n] er> is there a gnome app for showing available wireless networks and allowing you to connect to it via a gui?
<duncanm> bur[n] er: woohoo, rock
<duncanm> bur[n] er: gstreamer just didn't work
<bur[n] er> duncanm: glad you got it goin :)
<zenrox> bur[n] er, wifi montor
<membreya> and I've tried rebooting..still unable to display my volume controls..yet I can use the alsamixer in the console
<bur[n] er> zenrox: ever use it?  i've seen that, it's python i think
<zenrox> nope dont have wifi
<bur[n] er> aww
<zenrox> so i dont know
<bur[n] er> it's not in ubuntu either :\
<zenrox> ya it is
<bur[n] er> it is?
<duncanm> bur[n] er: thanks, later
<bur[n] er> apt-cache search wifi <---returns nothing
<zenrox> right click on the gnome bar and add it to the bar
<membreya> zenrox: the volume control is still there and I can move the slider, just every time I try and open the options for it nothing displays
<zenrox> membreya,  that was for bur[n] er
<membreya> zenrox: damn!
<bur[n] er> zenrox: i don't see it
<zenrox> hmm dont know then
<bur[n] er> eh, i'm guessing i'll have to install it by hand... (but i don't wanna ;)
<zenrox> bur[n] er,  you can go look on www.sourceforge.net and see if thare is one thare
<bur[n] er> zenrox: nah, just curious if someone had 1st hand experience
<bur[n] er> i'm content with 'iwconfig' if there's not a suitable app yet ;)
<zenrox> thare probly is you just have to compile it your self
<da_bon_bon> anyone got ET running successfully on ubuntu hoary ?
<da_bon_bon> is it in apt ?
<Braydz4Lee> hey can someone tell me if the ndis wrapper is included with the downloadable iso?
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  me
<zenrox> i have et running just fine
<membreya> does anyone know why I can't open my volume control in gnome????
<membreya> well just found
<membreya> dmesg is showing the following:
<membreya> gnome-volume-co[8508] : segfault at 0000000000000019 rip 0000002a96863e11 rsp 0000007fbffff3c0 error 4
<membreya> gnome-volume-co[8508] : segfault at 0000000000000019 rip 0000002a96863e11 rsp 0000007fbffff3c0 error 4
<membreya> even
<membreya> anyone got any tips?
<PoW> What would be the proper way to install drivers for my video and soundcard?
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: any problems, during install or anything ?
<bardamu> dmesg
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  nope
<zenrox> da_bon_bon, loves my nvidia vid card
<Braydz4Lee> hey can someone tell me if the ndis wrapper is included with the downloadable iso?
<zenrox> the .run file is nice
<zenrox> Braydz4Lee,  no
<Braydz4Lee> zenrox: Sigh
<Braydz4Lee> cant use it then
<da_bon_bon> zenrox: will it run smoothly on an i810 onboard ? :(
<zenrox> you can you jsut have to do it your self
<crimsun> PoW: what hardware?
<PoW> nvidiea
<zenrox> da_bon_bon,  brobly not
<PoW> nvidia*
<Braydz4Lee> Zenrox, I know but how many dependencies are there
<PoW> geforce
<crimsun> PoW: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<zenrox> Braydz4Lee,  i dont know how to do it ask some one else but from what i have seen in this room it can be done
<zenrox> Braydz4Lee, and farly easly
<bardamu> argh! why won't ALT+F2 switch my to a text login screen...
<crimsun> bardamu: because it's ctrl+alt+f2 from within an X session.
<Agrajag> because if you're in X, you need to use ctrl-alt-F2.
<zenrox> bardamu,  try alt+ctrl+f1-6
<bardamu> ah, because it's CTRL+ALT. . .  nevermind
<PoW> okay
<bardamu> stupid ubuntu
<PoW> now how about for my audigy2 sound card?
<bob2> bardamu: er
<bob2> bardamu: that's an X thing and is the same on every other Unix I've ever seen
<crimsun> PoW: should already work.
<helix_> is there a way to get mplayer with apt-get
<da_bon_bon> bardamu: stupid u, not ubuntu
<mlambie> my laptop runs powernowd, but i want to force it to run at 600MHz when it's on batteries and powernowd doesn't support that. can anyone recomend anyhting else?
<da_bon_bon> helix_: apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<bob2> helix_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<monoxide> helix_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GammaRay> da_bon_bon: just come up w/ that one? :-P
<helix_> da_bon_bon_ it cant find the packages
<monoxide> someone setup a bot with that link sent out every couple of minutes....
<da_bon_bon> GammaRay: come up with what ?
<zenrox> monoxide,  lol
<membreya> mlambie: go to a console
<membreya> and type
<da_bon_bon> helix_: add marillat, universe multiverse
<membreya> sudo apt-get install emifreqd-applet
<monoxide> apt seems to be ignoring some of my sources since i updated to hoary...
<monoxide> any ideas why?
<mlambie> membreya: package not found, is that in warty or only hoary?
<membreya> warty
<membreya> erm
<membreya> hoary even!
<mlambie> right
<membreya> mlambie: try going to http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/gnome/emifreq-applet
<GammaRay> da_bon_bon: the rhyme
<mlambie> membreya: checking now, thanks
<da_bon_bon> GammaRay: ah, :) doesnt it jingle ?
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<mlambie> I've been thinking about moving up to hoary anyway... this gives me another reason
<helix_> is it hoary like unstable
<monoxide> not much
<monoxide> i havnt had any troubles with instability, just things not running at all
<monoxide> nothing mission critical though
<zenrox> monoxide,  ya nothen thats a realy show stoper
<monoxide> hmmmm... gaim wont play sounds while beep is playing music...
<zenrox> monoxide,  using polypaudio
<bob2> if you're on hoary
<monoxide> polypaudio?
<monoxide> is... what? audio player?
<zenrox> its a esd replacment
<PoW> Does xorg come installed with ubuntu?
<monoxide> with hoary, yes
<PoW> warty?
<monoxide> xfree
<PoW> hm
<monoxide> polypaudio is already the newest version.
<monoxide> so how do i configure it to use it?
<zenrox> tell gaim to use esd and tell beep to use esd
<Codyman> i'm trying to install kdelibs-data through apt-get.. but i keep getting an error of: "trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu', which is also in package gnome-menus"
<monoxide> they are already
<Echylo> hello, I have a problem, when I try to shutdown the computer it powers off the HD's but not the computer itself, I use warthy
<bob2> Echylo: add 'apm', no quotes on a lie by itself to /etc/modules
<monoxide> or, gaim is, and beep is using whatever it started with...
<membreya> does anyone know why my gnome volume controller is seg faulting?
<monoxide> "Esound Output"?
<zenrox> monoxide,  yep
<monoxide> membreya, no idea, but if you are using hoary, im having troubles with programs doing that too
<monoxide> thanks zenrox :)
<zenrox> that work
<monoxide> yep
<zenrox> lol
<monoxide> which is good... cos my friends on msn where getting kinda annoyed when after 10-15 mins i still hadnt replied to there messages :P
<zenrox> lol
<monoxide> hmm... any other problems im having...
<monoxide> ohh, wine doesnt seem to want to work
<monoxide> same problems as xmms
<zenrox> monoxide, switch it all to esd
<monoxide> no, i mean it wont start at all
<monoxide> yea, i get that much about the sound :)
<zenrox> monoxide,  try gxine
<zenrox> also it might help to del the .xine dir
<dbjh> where ca i locate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zenrox> dbjh,  rith thare
<zenrox> right thare
<membreya> monoxide: the trouble only started after I was playing with devices other than the default one .... :\
<monoxide> i dont think i have been fiddling with any devices, but updateing to hoary has caused a heap of non *critical* (ie. my computer wont boot at all) problems
<zenrox> monoxide,  play with it you will get it worken agine
<monoxide> yea
<membreya> zenrox: can you explain why my gnome volume is seg faulting then? :P
<membreya> I've apt-get removed and installed it
<monoxide> i still havent the foggyest idea why the system boot cant mount my hdd, yet when straight after that i go into single user and "mount -a" it works... :/
<zeno> how to save mixer settings?
<zenrox> membreya,  have you done a goo hard restart
<membreya> zenrox: yup :(
<zenrox> hmm dont know
<membreya> :'(
<monoxide> probably somehow related to the reason my programs were segfaulting
<monoxide> but i fixed that by using an alternative to the program....
<raghu> (ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host) any body with this problem with ssh
<lil_anthony> questino is there something i'm over looking in hoary array 5, what i mean specifially is everything seems to be working but ndiswrapper simply refuses to allow me to modprobe ndiswrapper
<monoxide> woo hoo!! the wma->mp3 worked perfectly :D
<lil_anthony> it says operation permission denied even though i'm root
* monoxide is away: dinner
<arbeck> I'm having a problem... I can't make either gnomebaker or nautilus burn a cd... but I can do it fine from the command line with cdrecord
<yohannes> i am quite sure that most of you use the ext3 journaling system. when you boot your box right after POST, does it say ext3 or ext2fs?
<yohannes> because mine shows ext2fs although doing "df" shows that it is indeed ext3
<yohannes> i dont think both of the terms are interchangeable, they are supposed to be totally different right?
<yohannes> anyone knows why it displays ext2fs instead of ext3?
<yohannes> btw during the installation i went w/ the default config which the installation used the ext3 format
<Cam-> because its ext2?
<Cam-> =P
<Cam-> have u looked under fdisk?
<Cam-> or
<Cam-> type mount
<Cam-> and see what its mounted as
<al3x> quit
<allorder> hello
* GammaRay kills the people who mix tabs and spaces in code
<allorder> when I run games all is good and when I exit the game X crash and it goes to the login, someone can help me pls ?
* raghu asks (ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host) any body with this problem with ssh
<CapnZot> hmm
<GammaRay> allorder: have you checked ~/.xsession-errors ?
<allorder> no..
<allorder> how pls ?
<allorder> i found how
<yohannes> cam > on df -T it says ext3
<allorder> I can past ?
<GammaRay> how many lines?
<allorder> 16
<allorder> a bit too long
<allorder> :S
<GammaRay> unless you can pear it down.. bet to use #flood
<GammaRay> s/bet/best
<allorder> ok
* monoxide is back (gone 00:11:36)
<yohannes> gammaray > i check on .xssession-errors, there is none saying about it
<yohannes> although there are 3 critical errors which i have no clue about
<yohannes> they are:
<yohannes> (eog:5688): GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 1821 (g_strcasecmp): assertion `s1 != NULL' failed
<yohannes> ** (eog:5688): CRITICAL **: file pango-color.c: line 952 (pango_color_parse): assertion `spec != NULL' failed
<yohannes> and finally:
<yohannes> (eog:5688): GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 1821 (g_strcasecmp): assertion `s1 != NULL' failed
<yohannes> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<yohannes> i dont think they are related to the journaling system
<lil_anthony> woo hoo i got it had the wrong version of ndiswrapper
<lil_anthony> now to see how fast i can bork it :p
<GammaRay> allorder: take a look at this also: /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<allorder> ok
<GammaRay> I gotta go and watch something...
<allorder> osh
<GammaRay> just don't paste the whole log file :-P
<allorder> too many line
<allorder> :S
<GammaRay> look for the last few lines for any errors
<allorder> ok
* GammaRay is off
<membreya> I'm trying to get xorg to display 1280x1024 however it's not showing up as a valid option
<membreya> I've changed the xorg.conf
<membreya> and nothing changes in gdm
<membreya> however when I change the metamodes I have gdm simply blacks out my monitor (like refresh rate is too high)
<membreya> anyone able to offer their settings from xorg.conf for 1280x1024?
<monoxide> have you tried "dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<monoxide> have you tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<membreya> going to try now :)
<monoxide> the second one
* raghu asks (ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host) any body with this problem with ssh
<dbjh> what is the opposite of get-update
<monoxide> apt-get install package=version
<borgista> a question on Gnome: I add new elements to my Gnome menus but they don't appear? Any reasons why?
<borgista> A bug?
<dbjh> can anybody please tell me how to fix this message  Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.unbuntu.com warty/multiverse  Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.unbuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_multiverse_
<monoxide> close anything that uses the package list, ie. synaptic, aptitude, apt-get etc etc etc
<delltony> i have two questions one how do you check to make sure your actually running hoary, when i hit about ubuntu it took me to the warty page. i'm almost certain i'm running hoary at least thats what the image said but i want to make sure and uname -a really didn't tell me
<delltony> next question is: i know on the wiki for warty there was a list of repositories to add, i can't seem to find the same thing for hoary if someone could link me that would be great
<borgista> delltony www.ubuntuguide.rog
<xoxoxo> hello. i have a tar.gz file, and it is so big (more than 900MB). now i want to know in advanced if my HDD has enough space to unzip it. is TAR has any option that let me know how bis  the unzip file will be?
<borgista> www.ubuntuguide.org
<borgista> fo there
<borgista> go there*
<delltony> that applies to hoary too?
<borgista> just change all the instances of "warty" to "hoary"
<borgista> i would think so.
<borgista> though i'm not expert.
<delltony> yeah thats what i was thinking just wasn't sure
<zenrox> who do i unrar mutible rar files
<membreya> grrr it's still not letting me go above 1024x768
<zenrox> i have unrar installed
<borgista> how?
<delltony> ok i see something i totally hate in gnome as i did with xp how in the heck do you turn off that groupin feature
<borgista> i use $ rar e file_name
<borgista> groupin?
<Tomcat_> zenrox: unrar x *.rar?
<membreya> delltony: right click on the bottom panel, on the line next to the show desktop icon and go to preferences
<membreya> then select Never Group Windows
<Agrajag> for i in ./*.rar; do unrar x "$i"; done
<zenrox> borgista,  thx that worked
<borgista> your welcome
<delltony> aww haha funny was trying that but just clickin in the wrong place
<delltony> thanks
<membreya> can someone please help me in getting my screen to 1280x1024..otherwise it's all too cluttered
<monoxide> membreya, are you SURE your monitor etc can go to 1280x1024?
<membreya> yes indeed it can monoxide
<monoxide> did you select 1280x1024 as an available resolution in dpkg-reconfigure?
<allorder> when I run games all is good and when I exit the game X crash and it goes to the login, someone can help me pls ?
<membreya> yup monoxide
<membreya> hmmm I can take it above 1024 x 768 in windows
<membreya> but according to the web that's the max
<membreya> ok now I'm confused
<borgista> My screen is set @ 1280x1024
<monoxide> im using 1024x768, but i had my comp running at 1280x1024 for a while on hoary
<membreya> I have a dell e772p monitor
<membreya>  Highest addressable resolution* 1280 x 1024 at 60 Hz
<membreya> so I can run it ...grrrrr
<membreya> meh..will have some dinner and come back to it
<monoxide> i have a relatively old KTX monitor and it still worked
<principerobot> hi
<principerobot> I need help
<monoxide> with?
<principerobot> :-)
<floresg> test
<principerobot> I'm a newbie
<kindrom> hmm... how do I get Rhythmbox to support mp3?
<principerobot> I need to know how I can know my IP
<PoW> Anyone happen to have the old ventrilo for deb?
<PoW> ;P
<principerobot> How can I do it?
<membreya> principerobot: type ifconfig
<arbeck> has anyone else had cd burning problems with nautilus?  I get this message repeatedly when I try: reload rewritable or blank media
<monoxide> oh crap..... beep just started getting sigsegv's as well.... :/ :(
<jonx> anyone know of a soft-ice variant for linux?
<biomic> hey - can someone tell me the command to see where my HFS+ osx partition is mounted when running under ubuntu here ?
<principerobot> And for the address of the dns-server of my LAN?
<kindrom> so no one knows how to install mp3 support for Rhythmbox?
<Agrajag> kindrom: did you look at the topic?
<Agrajag> particularly the guide
<kindrom> I'm asking here, not browsing docs
<principerobot> please somebody know how I can know the address of the dns-server of my LAN?
<Agrajag> kindrom: it just took me 2 seconds to find it on the guide
<Agrajag> in fact, here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Agrajag> If you're too lazy to read that, you can wait for someone else to answer.
<biomic> cheers for the link - that guide rocks and it solved my issue
<monoxide> kindrom, get used to reading. most things are much easier to find yourself
<arbeck> kindrom: google can be your friend
* kindrom laughs softly.
<Agrajag> kindrom: it would take one of us 5 minutes to walk you through this, more if you or we make mistakes.
<Agrajag> The guide will tell you exactly what to do, and more to the point.
<PoW> Does anyone know where I could find the correct drivers for my soundcard. I have an SoundBlaster Audiy 2.
<principerobot> please somebody know how I can know the address of the dns-server of my LAN?
<zeno> what is neccessary to save mixer setting?
<kindrom> I'm just being an ass because I'm irritated that Rhythmbox doesn't come with mp3 codecs.
<kindrom> Lamest thing I've ever heard of.
<Agrajag> kindrom: it's necessary.
<Agrajag> mp3 is patented by Fraunhofer.
<Agrajag> well, them and Thomson, I think
<Agrajag> Anyway, they charge a fee for anyone who wants to distribute an mp3 codec.
<kindrom> I use Gentoo normally, so docs aren't exactly foreign. I just figured Ubuntu was more... user-friendly.
<principerobot> please somebody know how I can know the address of the dns-server of my LAN?
<kindrom> Guess not.
<arbeck> kindrom: if a distrubition shipped with mp3 ability they could be sued out of existence
<Agrajag> So, they cannot legally distribute an mp3 encoder in countries where that patent is valid, without paying out the nose for licensing
<monoxide> zeno, a cp command?
<arbeck> principerobot: can't you just use dhcp?
<zeno> yes what cp command I dont know where mixers are set from.
<Amaranth> kindrom: Whether or not it's userfriendly, you can't blame Ubuntu for that.
<monoxide> more userfriendly, but still free
<monoxide> try looking somewhere in ~/.gnome or ~/.gnome2 zeno
<arbeck> Can anyone help me with a cd burning problem I've having in nautilus?  It may just be a kernel problem, I don't know
<Amaranth> mixer? you mean like aumix?
<zeno> ok, then what is the program that sets the mixers for gnome, so I know where to find, or to use aumix at system start where would be appropriate to do this setting after driver loading.
<Amaranth> zeno: If you set and save it with aumix it should stay.
<Amaranth> Otherwise you can use gnome's volume control to set it too, iirc.
<zeno> actually it appears init.d/alsa is supposed to do this, but aparently not. I had trouble getting sound in the first place and had to put the driver in /etc/modules so that it would load early enough for /dev/snd stuff to get setup correctly. any idea source of such problem thinkpad t20?
<zeno> the gnome setting does not stick after logout.
<delltony> quick question how do you get alsa-mixer in hoary? i thought the command was alsa-mixer but obviously it has change or i don't have it installed
<zeno> alsamixergui gnome-alsa-mixer
<monoxide> does anyone know if there is a linux equivalent for M$ visio?
<delltony> ok i installed alsamixergui
<delltony> so i need the other one too
<arbeck> Can anyone help me with a cd burning problem I've having in nautilus?  It may just be a kernel problem, I don't know... I keep getting this message: reload rewritable or blank media
<delltony> ok tht worked thanks
<yohannes> is there anyway i can perform a search on apt w/o relying on the synaptic?
<nozename> sorry, machine a little flaky after actually smoking months ago (rain). continues to function for the most part. ideas on alsa mixers not storing with init.d/alsa?
<yohannes> i mean on the terimina
<yohannes> *terminal
<yohannes> i read the manual but it doest list the ability to perform a search
<yohannes> on the terminal
<delltony> yeah it does
<delltony> if you type /
<delltony> while reading the manual you can search
<yohannes> it's such a waste of time to launch synaptic everytime i want to search for something
<monoxide> does anyone know how to read a .oma file?
<monoxide> its a type of audio file
<yohannes> delltony > i did that as well and there is no search function
<delltony> example man apropos
<delltony> when it opens up hit /
<yohannes> does this mean the in order to search i have to solely rely on synaptic?
<delltony> and then type what your looking for
<delltony> and hit enter
<yohannes> how does synaptic call on apt-get to perform a search?
<yohannes> if synaptic has a search function but apt-get does not then i assume they work independently instead of synaptic works as a gui front-end of apt-get
<Agrajag> yohannes: apt-cache search
<delltony> i thought he was trying to search man pages sorry
<yohannes> Agrajag > thanks for that tip
<kreiger> hm
<yohannes> i wouldnt have known that given the naming
<kreiger> somebody wanna tell me the difference between warty and hoary?
<Agrajag> warty is the current stable release, hoary is testing/unstable
<kreiger> yes, but what makes hoary better than warty?
<yohannes> kreiger > latest releases of packages
<kreiger> hm
<yohannes> kreiger > and among other things
<kreiger> how unstable is unstable?
<delltony> hey yohannes another cool thing you might want to play around with is apropos it reads the first line of a ap  like apropos hard drive  will show things like hdparm and things of that nature and give you an idea of what they do
<yohannes> delltony > thanks for the tip. i will try that as a metter of fact
<delltony> yeah thats how i have found a bunch of commands comes in handy
<yohannes> so it's like a google basically
<delltony> not to mention the guys and gals if any that hang in here
<yohannes> btw, did gnome allows burning .cue file?
<delltony> well i don't know if id say that much its just searchs the packages you have installed for commands that match what your looking for at least thats how i see it
<yohannes> i know nautilus allows burning within itself but i think it only limits itself to iso file for the time being
<delltony> yohannes, you tried k3b?
<yohannes> i used to be a kde user and everything is done via k3b
<monoxide> does anyone know if there is a linux equivalent for M$ visio?
<jkp> ah
<kindrom> Hm. I've got gstreamer installed and Rhythmbox still won't play mp3s. The guide doesn't seem to have anything else... uh, what am I missing?
<jkp> people!
<jkp> :)
<Agrajag> oh wow spelling MS with a dollar sign, I see what you did there
<Agrajag> very clever
<jkp> can someone help me a little problem i have installing ubuntu
<Agrajag> kindrom: you need gstreamer-mad
<Agrajag> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<monoxide> Agrajag, very old trick
<Agrajag> monoxide: really?
<jkp> i am trying to stick it on my ipod without losing ipod functionality
<Agrajag> I never saw it before
<delltony> now to find some really cool wallpaper and ill be all set for tonight
<Agrajag> wow
<Agrajag> just wow
<jkp> i partitioned using pdisk and put some partitions in what i thought was the right pace
<jkp> place
<jkp> (this is mac btw)
<delltony> i had it setup on warty but trying out hoary and i must say so far so good
<jkp> the problem is the bootloader
<delltony> however, upgrading from warty to hoary was a no go installing fresh got it up and running fine
<jkp> does anyone know much about the bootloader and powerpc / mac?
<Amaranth> monoxide, Agrajag: http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2002-07-22&res=l
<Agrajag> Amaranth: yes, I know
<Agrajag> I suppose sarcasm doesn't travel well over IRC
<delltony> hey yohannes you ever read http://lost.sourceforge.net ?
<delltony> like 755 cool things to do in the shell
<Amaranth> Agrajag: It did that time, just making sure you saw it too.
<kindrom> Interesting. gstreamer-mad depends on libid3tab0, which is obsoleted.
<monoxide> hehehe
<yohannes> delltony > no, what about it?
<delltony> read my last comment
<yohannes> i did
<kindrom> libid3-3.8.3 is installed...
<delltony> just shows you tips
<monoxide> Agrajag, not really
<smurfix> Anybody know if it's possible to update Plextor cd burner firmware with Linux?
<PoW> Does anyone know where I could find the correct drivers for my soundcard. I have an SoundBlaster Audiy 2.
<Agrajag> PoW: they're in the kernel already
<PoW> Audigy 2*
<yohannes> delltony > very interesting
<PoW> hm
<Agrajag> emu10k1 I think
<Agrajag> something like that
<delltony> yeah thats where i learned about apropos
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> linux-686 is compatible with amd xp 2400+ barton core?
<kreiger> or should i go k7?
<Neil3> k7
<Agrajag> either one will work
<tga> kreiger: k7 if you have a choice
* Neil3 nods
<kindrom> gstreamer-mad is not listen in dselect; should I force install it or is there something else?
<Neil3> using the k7 kernel here with a palomino 1800+
<kindrom> s/listen/listed/
<shock> re
<yohannes> kindrom > i think you can do w/ gstreamerx.x-plugins which contains all you need
<kindrom> which is neat because I have all those.
<kindrom> Do I have to do something special to Rhythmbox ...?
<dumbuser> quick question
<yohannes> i just found out something weird. i had synaptic running, accidentally i also use the apt-get function on the terminal. obviously since i forgot synaptic is running, i am trying to install a program from the command line, it wont let me obviously.
<dumbuser> what's the command to listen on my serial connection when talking to a network device
<dumbuser> 9600 baud, etc.
<tga> minicom
<yohannes> so i exit from terminal, then back to synaptic to install the prog. interestingly, it did not want to install it after downloading it
<yohannes> i have to close synaptic, relaunch it and then i was able to install it from cache
<yohannes> do you guys think it's a bug?
<yohannes> i mean from the terminal, it wont let me "go further"
<dumbuser> thanks
<yohannes> by saying a resource is being used, so there is no way a trespass has occured
<tga> yohannes: just use them one at a time and you're fine
<tga> yohannes: afaik synaptic only reads the system status on startup, so it's a good idea not to install/delete stuff while it's running
<yohannes> hmmm...
<delltony> anyone running bittornado? and if so would you mind helping me get it working i can past you the error in flood or in a pm thanks
<guru> if i say ubuntu is an operating system will i get flamed then subsequently banned from here as well?
<Amaranth> nope :)
<guru> ok, i'll stay then
<Amaranth> just talked to by me, it looks like :)
<guru> heh
<kindrom> It's actually a block of cheese, I don't mind your blasphemy.
<Amaranth> btw, if you want an ubuntu install like debian's minimal install you can boot the installer with "expert" iirc
<guru> kindrom: i got banned from #debian for that reason
<tga> guru: ubuntu is debian without the attitude :)
<guru> tga: thank god.
<Amaranth> that's what i just told him elsewhere :)
<guru> debian is a good operating system...just wish it had a dedicated channel without all the efnet whores
<tga> guru: so are you now trying to get banned from all the debian-based distro channels?
<guru> Amaranth: i should have him banned on #gentoo too :))
<guru> tga: quite the opposite...looking for a decent channel
<tga> you were making too much noise in #debian anyway
<guru> i'm tired of dealing with efnet morons...if i wanted attitude i'd connect to efnet, not freenode
<tga> stick to the tech issues and you're fine
<guru> tga: i carried it on a little more than i should and for that i deserved the +q, but that's not why he did it
<guru> there's a long history, maybe i'll tell you sometime
<kindrom> Ookay. gstreamer-mad and gstreamerx-plugins both have deps that refuse to be installed. Any ideas?
<guru> anyway, what do i need to know about ubuntu that's different than debian?
<tga> the cool chick in the gdm theme
<GammaRay> which one?
<tga> the blonde
<delltony> ok i got it just needed python now for the final question of the night is this correct if i want to add ~/bin to path  i put export PATH:$PATH=~/bin;  in bach_profile ?
<tga> doh, do you even have to ask?
<Amaranth> guru: Ubuntu defaults to a full desktop install, to get an install like debian's minimal one i think you boot the installer with "expert"
<guru> tga: besides the attitude from those on #debian ;)
<guru> Amaranth: ahh i see
<GammaRay> delltony: replace ~ with $HOME
<guru> so in other words, ubuntu is more or less the desktop version of debian? (in laymen's terms)
<delltony> ok
<GammaRay> delltony: ~ does not work if it has a char before it
<delltony> ok so export PATH:$PATH=$HOME/bin; ?
<GammaRay> delltony: oh and it should look like this: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<delltony> aww had it backwards wasn't sure on the :
<delltony> thanks
<delltony> any other place it needs to be added to get the paths working correctly?
<tga> guru: yes
<delltony> how about bashrc does it need to be int here?
<GammaRay> you can also edit /etc/profile or add a file to /etc/profile.d/
<guru> tga: thanks :)
<guru> tga: what about apt? are they identical?
<GammaRay> delltony: .bash_profile should do it
<guru> if so, i just may switch to ubuntu...it would save me a ton of time
<delltony> ok will give it a shot
<tga> guru: the program yes, but ubuntu has a different set of sources
<guru> tga: are the sources less stale than deb's?
<tga> guru: they seem to be alright, Xorg and all
<guru> nice
<delltony> says command not found
<tga> no problems so far
<GammaRay> they are based on testing I think
<guru> hell, i'll just give it a try and stop bugging you then ;)
<GammaRay> delltony: what does?
<delltony> there was one other place i had to change it but i forget where
<tga> you can add debian sources too for stuff like mplayer
<GammaRay> not that you would want mplayer :-P
<delltony> i made a symbolic link in ~/bin to a program inside there more specific i made btdown for btdownloadgui.py
<guru> hey now...i like mplayer...kinda
<delltony> and i'm trying to call btdown to upload that
<GammaRay> delltony: and alias would work also
<delltony> well i did echo $PATH
<delltony> and the path is not in there to bin
<GammaRay> delltony: alias btdown=btdownloadgui.py
<GammaRay> delltony: you need to relogin or source ~/.bash_profile
<guru> how do i determine what nameserver i am using? i know it is in /etc/resolv.conf but i want to make sure it is the one getting used
<delltony> well i closed the terminal
<delltony> and opened it back up
<delltony> that has worked in the past
<GammaRay> guru: comment out the others?
<guru> GammaRay: done that
<delltony> still not working cause the path isn't listed
<GammaRay> delltony: .bash_profile is only loaded when you login.. .bashrc is loaded for every terminal
* monoxide kills beep-media-player
<monoxide> its killing itself as well...
* GammaRay gives monoxide a hand
* monoxide sighs
* GammaRay makes machine gun sounds
<monoxide> anyone know any other good media players? al though i think the problem is somewhere in my sound config
<monoxide> although gaim isnt dying...
<membreya> is ddcprobe supposed to give me any info? when I run it it says that no vesa bios extensions found
* GammaRay kills osnews.com for having no clue how to quote sources
<delltony> ok i see things have changed how do you add things to application how it use to be applications:///
<GammaRay> isn't it still?
<monoxide> n oin hoary
<monoxide> not in
<membreya> nope..truly annoying to
<membreya> *too
<monoxide> i was wondering that myself
<Amaranth> read up on the freedesktop.org menu system
<GammaRay> four slashes? :-D
<delltony> its 4 slashes or you just jokin?
<Amaranth> nope, editting text files :)
<Amaranth> I just can't remember if it was .desktop files or if that was the old system.
<GammaRay> joking , I hope
<monoxide> .desktop is a link file last i checked
<delltony> ok so how do you make launchers now?
<delltony> i know you use to be able to right click on and go to entire menu and then add an option
<delltony> but its not there either
<delltony> anyone found a work around for this yet?
<Amaranth> delltony: Let me check the wiki.
<delltony> yeah i was looking all i see is warty
<delltony> thanks
<Amaranth> Otherwise try searching the ubuntu-users mailing list.
<Amaranth> I think that's the one, anyway.
<dilema-U> i got a fresh install of warty, i simply changed the reposes to read hoary instead. i reloaed but when i choose to install KDE, right after it shows me the packges(with synaptic) it crashes
<dilema-U> anyone know how to fix this/
<Aquila> hi
<mvo> dilema-U: synaptic crashs after you get the summary window?
<dilema-U> yup
<dilema-U> hard to
<dilema-U> launching from console doesn't show anything
<Aquila> where can i find the drivers for my BT Voyager ADSL usb modem?
<mvo> dilema-U: have you upgraded synaptic to the version in hoary too?
<dilema-U> lol i can't
<dilema-U> no matter what i choose to upgrade
<dilema-U> directly after the summary it dies
<mvo> dilema-U: please type: "sudo apt-get install synaptic" on a gnome-terminal to get a recent synaptic, that should fix the problem
<kreiger> hm
<dilema-U> using sudo apt-get install
<dilema-U> lol
<kreiger> what do i use to open .zip files in linux?
<Amaranth> kreiger: unzip
<dilema-U> kreiger, uh unzip
<kreiger> do i need to aot-get it?
<kreiger> apt
<Ribs> file-roller should handle them if you want a gui
<dilema-U> it's ood to have
<dilema-U> good*
<kreiger> hm
<kreiger> danke
<Ribs> but you probabily need unzip if you haven't got it already for file-roller to handle zip files
<dilema-U> if he has file roller he has unzip no?
<dilema-U> file roller uses unzip
<dilema-U> i thought..
<BuffaloSoldier> kreiger: the default file-roller works for me
<Aquila> where can i find the drivers for my BT Voyager ADSL usb modem?
<dilema-U> Aquila, good luck
<Aquila> ? lol
<Aquila> y?
<GammaRay> delltony: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7822.html
<dilema-U> Aquila, in my experience the more obscure modem model you have the harder to find, now add that to the fact it's USB and adsl
<Aquila> :/
<membreya> whats the easiest way to find the version of gnome that's running?
<dilema-U> membreya, right click panel
<dilema-U> about gnome
<membreya> dher...thanks :)
<dilema-U> lol
<dilema-U> i looked for that yesterday
<membreya> if gnome 2.9 has bugs in it ..why is hoary using it ?
<dilema-U> i looked evrywhere
<PoW> Sound server informational message:
<PoW> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<PoW> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<PoW> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<membreya> especially since one of the major bugs is that you can't edit the menus?
<Ribs> membreya: Because hoary isn't stable yet
<PoW> Has anyone gotten that before?
<dilema-U> membreya, cause you're using hoary and not warty?
<Ribs> membreya: Hoary is a development release, a 'work in progress', if you will
<Ribs> if you want stable, you shouldn't be using Hoary yet.
<membreya> but ....2.9 isn't even available from the main gnome site
<Amaranth> Aquila: Most DSL modems can run on ethernet too. If you can do that it is the path of least resistence.
<membreya> oh well bleeding edge means sometimes you get cut :P
<membreya> is it possible to roll back to gnome 2.8?
<dilema-U> lol
<Amaranth> membreya: In GNOME odd numbered versions are considered "unstable". Once it becomes stable enough to release it will be called GNOME 2.10
<dilema-U> not easily
<Aquila> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?modem=8
<Aquila> i found this
<membreya> damnit!
<Aquila> but cannot find the download etc.
<dilema-U> if you install gnome 2.9 and have major issues, odds ar eyoua re gonna ahve major issues trying to get back to 2.8
<delltony> GammaRay, thanks i found a work around before looking at that let me see your method
<membreya> oh well :) hope and pray ....not long to go :)
<delltony> the things are stored in /usr/share/applications
<membreya> something akin to "krusty is coming...krusty is coming"
* dilema-U is using VMWare upgrading to KDE and Gnome 2.9 as we speak
<dilema-U> <3 snapshots
<dilema-U> easy to rollback
<teratorn> I need to install vmware, which needs to compile a module against kernel headers for the running kernel. i.e. 2.6.8, yet there isn't a 2.6.8 kernel-headers package?
<GammaRay> delltony: how hard is it to edit? have you found a version in $HOME?
<delltony> oh i got that working
<dilema-U> teratorn,
<Aquila> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?modem=8
<Amaranth> membreya: <3 krusty camp
<dilema-U> theres a patch-anywhere patch
<delltony> i was on about the gnome menus
<delltony> not allowing you to add launchers
<membreya> Amaranth: hehehe :P
<teratorn> dilema-U: ??
<GammaRay> delltony: file fortmat: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s02.html
<dilema-U> teratorn, theres a patch for that
<GammaRay> delltony: menu format: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<dilema-U> to fix that, dunno where to get it from. i havnt used it in awhile
<dilema-U> google vmware anywhere patch
<teratorn> dilema-U: do you know what the deal is w/ lacking -headers and -source packages?
<dilema-U> well when vmware builds it's modules it need to build them against proper headers
<PoW> How would I reinstall my sound drivers?
<dilema-U> need to know what that driver is, what sound system you'll be using(oss or alsa)
<dilema-U> and apt-get
<PoW> hm
<PoW> how would I find out for an audigy 2?
<dilema-U> search apt for audigy douns drivers/
<dilema-U> sound*
<dilema-U> sorry in vmware and it's lagging due to package updating
<teratorn> dilema-U: well I'm not having any lucking finding this vmware patch
<dilema-U> ill look
<teratorn> dilema-U: I guess I can d/l kernel source off kernel.org
<teratorn> but :(
<dilema-U> what kernel you using?
<delltony> GammaRay, thanks for the info but after reading it i'm still confused i kinda understand how to add a directory to the menu but to actually add a file within that dir i'm confused
<teratorn> 2.6.8
<dilema-U> http://ftp.cvut.cz/people/vana/vmware/
<dilema-U> at the bottom
<dilema-U> dunno if thats the latest
<dilema-U> so do some searching and check
<dilema-U> make sure it's the latest
<dilema-U> should fix your kernel header problems
<teratorn> thanks
<remi> hello
<PoW> hmm
<delltony> anyone here using hoary and had succcess in adding items to the applications menu?
<PoW> cant find my drivers
<Remux> inrecognized device string
<photoguy41> im having the hardest time setting up grub to dual boot windows and linux. both of them are on sperate hard drives can someone who is experienced in this issue msg me?
<mpq> I forgot how to modify sources.list
<monoxide> with a text editor
<monoxide> vi or gedit will do perfectly
<mpq> I need to enable root
<mpq> and I forgot where sources.list is
<monoxide> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mpq> that's it
<mpq> thanks
<delltony> aww i see how this works, just took me a while to comprehend it
<delltony> just make a desktop file and bam it works :)
<socketbind> howdy, how do I make udev to not kill my joystick device files?
<mpq> anyone have knowledge of im-ja?
<socketbind> well apart from that, gamepad doesn't want to work when i load the correct modules and make the device files
<socketbind> MAKEDEV js and modprobing joydev, ns558 and analog
<socketbind> in the bios i enabled the gameport
<Neill_> ls
<Neill_> meh
<delltony> sweet made my first launcher without a gui haha :) man i'm so proud
<BuffaloSoldier> delltony: :)
<delltony> jsut he wording of that doc was confusing me but it was right there infront of me
<delltony> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.html that there explains how to add the menus in hoary as did the others but i actually understood this method
<mpq> does anyone use im-ja?
<yohannes> hi guys
<BuffaloSoldier> hello yohannes
<mpq> I can't figure out how to compile
<yohannes> i have a q, i use a nautilus built in cd write function to burn an .iso image. after it's complete, instead of getting bunch of files on the cd, i got the same iso file
<mpq> make didn't work
<yohannes> what did i do wrong?
<yohannes> i read the gnome manual but i still dont get it
<yohannes> i usually experiment but i only have 1 blank cd left
<jdub> yohannes: you dragged the iso to the file window instead of right clicking the iso file and choosing "write image"
<yohannes> lol
<monoxide> you wrote the file to the cd, not the contents of the file :P
<yohannes> jdub > i actually put the iso image into the nautilus instead of right clicking on it and that's what i got
<yohannes> monoxide > can u elaborate
<yohannes> yes i have only one file which is in iso format
<monoxide> an iso file is an archive
<monoxide> so instead of burning the files contained in the archive, you burnt the archive itself to the cd
<yohannes> so how can i burn an iso image to a cd which at the end is "decompressed"?
<monoxide> <jdub> yohannes: you dragged the iso to the file window instead of right clicking the iso file and choosing "write image"
<yohannes> monoxide > that is what i did and i got the same iso image on the cd
<Sionide> whee
<Sionide> anyone know where to find some cool ubuntu wallpapers?
<monoxide> no idea
<yohannes> sionide > gnome-look.org
<monoxide> i dont use linux to burn cds
<yohannes> anyway, thanks i am gonna try again
<yohannes> hope it works this time otherwise i have to wait until tomorrow
<Sionide> thanks yohannes
<yohannes> sionide > also try art.gnome.org there might be some over here
<jdub> yohannes: read the bit after instead of again
<Sionide> wicked, thanks
<Sionide> i see some
<Sionide> yay
<Sionide> i think the default is nice, but kinda boring...
<yohannes> alright thanks guys. gonna try it
<yohannes> gn
<Sionide> night
<delltony> anyone using hoary mind posting their sources.list to a paste sight so i can take a look at it please?
<Sionide> tomato source?
<swelly> mmm ketchup
<Sionide> :P
<Sionide> free opensource ketchup, no less
<swelly> ofcourse
<spike> hi there
<swelly> Hi
<PoW> Im having troubles with alsa. When I select it in my sound settings, I get this error: device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<spike> I've installed ubuntu on asus LD200 laptop, it's a SiS thing
<Sionide> shit gotta gets to school
<Sionide> bye all
<PoW> Has anyone seen this?
<spike> I've sis_agp loaded, but glxinfo says direct rendering: no
<kroon> How do I list installed packages that arent availiable in a reposiroty?
<photoguy41> how do i make my root hd(1,0) insted of (0,0)
<monoxide> its in /boot/grub/something i think...
<monoxide> dont ask me tho, i wouldnt really know
<photoguy41> ok heres the thing, whenever i have linux as my slave drive, i always get the error that it cant find the kernel
<photoguy41> but it because its looking at hd (0,0) wich is my master(XP)
<photoguy41> so in menu.lst in the /grub dir, would i change the root to = (1,0)?
<monoxide> i think so, but i couldnt be sure
<photoguy41> does anyone else here have dual booting on 2 harddrives?
<IsSuE^> hias
<IsSuE^> anyone can helb meh
<IsSuE^> i wanted to boot ubuntu 4.10
<IsSuE^> but it says audit ( some digits ) : initialized and gets stuck there
<kindrom> Is there a reason that the debian package(s) of KDE remove vim?
<kindrom> Grrm.
<abdulla> does anyone know how to override a mimetype associated with an extension?
<abdulla> in gnomevfs i mean
<monoxide> kindrom, i have the kde stuff and VIM
<kindrom> Weird.
<kindrom> I just installed the packages and now /usr/bin/vim is missing.
<monoxide> well i have the kde data packages anyway
<monoxide> i dont think i have kde itself
<kindrom> Synaptic won't let me reinstall vim
<monoxide> why not?
<monoxide> whats it conflict with?
<silverbirch> hi ubuntu people
<kindrom> "Reinstall" isn't an option at all. Removal requires the removal of ubuntu itself.
<silverbirch> this might be a silly question - but is there a hardware compatible list on ubuntu site - I couldn't see it
<monoxide> kindrom, maybe its already installed? if it has a remove option...
<kindrom> kde also installed "kvim", which I can't remove unless I remove kde as well.
<kindrom> vim is installed and has an upgrade available.
<monoxide> silverbirch, just about anything if you spend enough time getting it right
<kindrom> As I said, /usr/bin/vim is missing.
<monoxide> why not use kvim?
<Nermal> ellooo :)
<monoxide> or gvim (i think its called?)
<PoW> How do I get also to detect my audigy 2 sound card?
<PoW> asla*
<kindrom> Because it's not command-line... or is it?
<monoxide> can someone help me out here? theres something wrong with the config for my sound card...
<Nermal> anyone use gaim and know an easy way to install smiley themes ?
<silverbirch> monoxide - I am new to linux - did try it two years ago but went back to windows because of difficulties
<monoxide> no neither of them are
<kindrom> Ew.
<Nermal> other than to manually download the theme tarballs
<kindrom> Not letting me use CLI vim is just stupid.
<Nermal> silverbirch, I imagine there would be more difficulties in windows
* kindrom grumbles.
<Nermal> :)
<monoxide> heh Nermal
<silverbirch> currrently have new install of mandrake 10.1 which doesn't recognise my camera or scanner or mouse.  Ubuntu recognises mouse and works in 'live' CD
<Riddell> kindrom: are you using ubunu packages or debian?
<silverbirch> nermal - all things - camera, scanner, mouse *perfect* in windows! Unfortunately - makes the tranistion difficult
<kindrom> Riddell: Whatever Synaptic installed.
<kindrom> Ubuntu, I'd imagine.
<Nermal> hmm.. odd
<Nermal> all my stuff works fine here.  I didn't have to look for a driver disk
<Nermal> odd that your mouse didn't work
<silverbirch> nermal 'odd' about my hardware?
<Nermal> what camera is it ?
<silverbirch> all usb connection
<silverbirch> I guess I should have said USB mouse, optical, wireless, A4teck
<silverbirch> Sony DSC-W1
<monoxide> silverbirch, i have a optical wireless mouse and it works fine
<kindrom> Screw this, I'm upgrading vim even if it insist on removing kde, kdeaddons, kvim and vimpart.
<silverbirch> but anyway since the mouse worked brilliantly in ubuntu live I guess it would the same in install
<silverbirch> this is some new batteryless thing mono
<Nermal> is there a way to get dpkg to be more verbose ?
<Riddell> kindrom: are you using hoary or warty?
<monoxide> yea, mine doesnt have batteries either
<kindrom> warty.
<monoxide> its a Genius
<kindrom> At least, I installed from a warty boot disc.
<silverbirch> when I was thinking about trying linux again I looked around and mandrake 10.1 and ubuntu were the ones took my eye
<silverbirch> I guess mandrake partly because of parttioning
<silverbirch> actually that was a big factor - I didn't feel comfortable partitionaing hard disk
<Riddell> kindrom: right, I see the problem, kvim depends on a specific version of vim which has been upgraded.  not sure if there's anything we can do but I'll look into it
<Nermal> eep
<kindrom> Riddell: I don't care about the version of vim, just that it's ~recent and actually there.
<kindrom> i.e., not deleted.
<silverbirch> has anyone here done boot with two ther OS eg winXp and Mandrake with ubuntu as the third?
<Riddell> kindrom: just remove kvim, it's broken (because it depends on a specific version of vim which isn't available because the ubuntu people have upgraded it)
<kindrom> Removal of kvim requires removal of kde.
* kindrom upgraded vim to the latest and is now installing kde again to see what will happen.
<Riddell> kindrom: kde is just a meta package to being in all the other kde packages, it won't remove any other package to have "kde" removed
<kindrom> Okay.
<Riddell> kindrom: won't make any difference I'm afraid
<kindrom> Thanks.
<silverbirch> is there a hardware list on ubuntu?
<kindrom> Oh! Actually, it did work. It left vim alone.
<silverbirch> sorry to ask again
<Nermal> silverbirch, no
<Nermal> as there is a seemingly infinate load of hardware
<Nermal> very few devices won't work :P
<silverbirch> Mandrake 10.1 mde the same claim - so I am feeling somewhat *sniffed*
<silverbirch> I am pretty keen to try
<silverbirch> and have some space on windows or linux partition
<silverbirch> how safe is the partition thingy - if I direct it to the window spare space
<Riddell> kindrom: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3599  comment 2 will solve it
<Riddell> kindrom: you need to add universe security updates
<silverbirch> actaully that would be *miffed* :-)
<username> I'm going to try an install of ubuntu to see what it's like. Given a hard drive that's got ample room to spare, what would be a sensible size for a partition for root, assuming /home is somewhere else and already exists?
<monoxide> night all
<silverbirch> night mon
<larsrohdin> does anyone know any good NES emulators?
<pybe> username: the full install takes about 1.5 gb
<username> pybe: aha - thanks. So 5GB should be plenty.
<pybe> username: so it depends what else you want to install
<silverbirch> pybe - do you know whether it will sit nicely with windows and mandrake as triple boot
<larsrohdin> does anyone know any good NES emulators?
<pybe> silverbirch: not tried it with another linux install but its fine with windows
<silverbirch> I guess my huge concern is the bootloader - lilo on mandrake
<pybe> larsrohdin: open synaptic an use the search button
<pybe> silverbirch: if you pick your fav then tell it to boot the other o
<username> I've got gentoo in a 15GB partition and it's using 9.3GB but with ubuntu I'll more than likely not load it up with quite so much nonsense.
<silverbirch> pybe - most hardware okay?
<silverbirch> I got 'live' CD to try but it's slow and get fed up with waiting
<pybe> silverbirch: picked up everything on my dell latitude c400, ibm T42, hp vectra
<silverbirch> I understand why it's slow -just thought maybe trying the install be better
<pybe> got to go back in 5
<silverbirch> k
<username> oh, one more question - when installing, does ubuntu accommodate the possibility of a spare empty ext3 partition already there ready to install into?
<username> I've got one spare and it'll save time if it lets me go ahead and plonk it all on there without messing around with partitioning again
<username> does ubuntu recommend any particular filesystem type by default?
<Amaranth> I think they use ext3 for / and reiserfs3 for /home by default. It's been awhile and I customized mine to use all ext3 and have a /boot partition.
<username> Amaranth: aha - that's pretty much how I do it myself, too. Thanks
<username> root as ext3 and home as reiser, that is
<username> although the last gentoo install on this machine was all reiser
<Amaranth> I'd like to use reiser4 if hoary supports it
<Amaranth> I don't think I'd use anything other than ext3 for /boot and / but /home would be fine because most of the stuff I have on various servers online or is just ripped CDs.
<kindrom> Ubuntu defaulted to ext3 for me, but this was with warty.
<Amaranth> It's supposed to be a lot faster and all that.
<kindrom> My gentoo box has been reiserfs for ages
<kindrom>  /, anyway
<tuppa> anyone having issues with mounting usb storage devices on hoary amd64?
<silverbirch> anyone here who has ubuntu as a second install after another linux distro
<tuppa> hotplug/kernel doesn't seem to even load usb-storage at all
<tuppa> silverbirch: used to
<silverbirch> tuppa - I have heard good things about ubuntu but am a real novice with linux so got madrake to dothe partitioning for me - now aaant to try ubuntu
<silverbirch> how safe is it to install - will lilo just ad it after win and mandrake?
<silverbirch> sorry my typing ....
<tuppa> ubuntu uses grub by default
<silverbirch> ohhh ..
<tuppa> and IIRC it overwrites any existing bootloader with grub
<silverbirch> IIRC ?
<tuppa> that includes existing grub
<tuppa> If I Recall Correctly
<tuppa> so I can be wrong
<PoW> How do I get to the ubuntu login screen from the terminal. Since my ubuntu installation boots up to the terminal for some reason...
<silverbirch> I thin winXP has restore capabilities
<tuppa> by reinstalling XP? :)
<silverbirch> I suppose at the end of the day if I lose my windows won't be catastrophe
<tuppa> hell every OS out there overwrites your existing bootloader anyway
<silverbirch> have photos backed up
<tuppa> even solaris 10
<tuppa> you can always mount your ntfs partitions in ubuntu anyway :)
<silverbirch> I'm green as far as linux and cli goes
<Somon> hi
<membreya> can anyone answer this.. I have an old windows FAT 32 drive mounted in /media/windows...and it's all good, except I can't write to my Music Videos folder....under gnome it shows a padlock on the folder.
<silverbirch> hello somon
<membreya> every other folder has ownership of drwxrwxrwx, whilst Music Videos has dr-xr-xr-x
<Somon> hello silverbich
<membreya> and it won't let me change ownership through chown :(
<scizzo> membreya: that is correct
<membreya> scizzo: why not ? :(
<scizzo> membreya: you need to set the permissions with umask
<Somon> where are u from?
<PoW> How come my ubuntu boots up to terminal...
<PoW> and not the ubuntu desktop
<scizzo> membreya: /dev/hda1       /windows        vfat    umask=000       0       0
<scizzo> membreya: that is how I do it on my laptop
<membreya> my fstab says /dev/sda5 	/media/windows    vfat    umask=000       0       0
<membreya> it's the only folder I can muck around with
<membreya> *cant
<silverbirch> I seem to reacall reading that ubuntu doesn't partition - will it take up unused space on either a windows or linux partition, or just linux?
<scizzo> ls -ld /media/windows
<scizzo> silverbirch: ?
<scizzo> PoW: you have a problem with gdm or something?
<membreya> scizzo: that gives:
<membreya> drwxrwxrwx  11 root root 8192 2005-02-21 20:21 /media/windows
<PoW> yeah
<PoW> I went for a reboot
<PoW> and it came back to the terminal login
<PoW> rather then the ubuntu login screen
<silverbirch> scizzo
<membreya> what video card PoW ?
<PoW> nvidia
<membreya> is your xorg.conf set to use nvidia?
<PoW> it was working fine..
<membreya> or nv?
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: you would need to resize your win partition to make space for ubuntu
<PoW> yeah
<silverbirch> the reason I bought mandrake was that I read ubuntu doesn't have own partition tool
<PoW> i've rebooted before
<PoW> this time it just came to the terminal
<membreya> what does dmesg tell you ?
<scizzo> membreya: hmmm....
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: it has a partition tool - but not a resize tool
<membreya> scizzo: it's the ONLY folder on that entire partition that has a padlock >:(
<Amaranth> hoary will be able to do NTFS resize
<scizzo> membreya: what exactly do you want to do with the windows folder?
<PoW> (membreya): How would I get xorg to start back up
<Amaranth> warty can resize FAT32, ext3, etc can't it?
<PoW> from terminal
<silverbirch> thoreauputic won't it sit in linux fre space
<PoW> then to start up kde
<sleeper> i need some help please
<scizzo> membreya: have you told it to be shared with a password or something?
<tuppa> Amaranth: even ntfs
<membreya> I want to place (write) the music video
<sleeper> some one can give me a link to download winex 2.1?
<scizzo> membreya: might have done something in Windows that looks the folder?
<membreya> scizzo: .......samba :D
<Amaranth> tuppa: NTFS resize was a planned feature for hoary, I don't think warty does it
<membreya> but other shares that I have don't have the padlock
<scizzo> membreya: well look in the samba config then...see if it is writeable in there
<sleeper> i need  a link to download winex 2.1 please
<sleeper> can u help me?
<scizzo> sleeper: buy it then
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: if you have free space or a linux partition, it wil use that - but it needs to be explicitly there: it won't use spare space on a win partition for instance
<scizzo> sleeper: winex is not downloadable like that....you have to register on their site and pay for it
<sleeper> is not free?
<sleeper> ok
<scizzo> sleeper: its not like wine no
<Nermal> sleeper, "you"
<sleeper> ok thx
<membreya> you're a genious scizzo ..it was the only share that had writable as no...any reason why it would lock it locally tho :(
<silverbirch> thor - when I installed mandrake I tried to do it so I had space for ubunut
<PoW> How do I start up KDE from terminal?
<membreya> PoW:  type sudo gdm
<sleeper> wine dont run warcraft 3
<PoW> ok
<PoW> thanks
<hendry> how do i configure ubuntu's sendmail with my isp's smto address?
<bascule> thenpick KDE from gdm session menu down the bottom
<bascule> too late :)
<scizzo> sleeper: well its a thing that transgaming is coding
<scizzo> sleeper: checkout their site and you will see what I mean
<silverbirch> when I look now I see / 4 Gb  /home 11gb   /mnt  316 ?  /windows  7.2Gb
<silverbirch> 40Gb HDD
<scizzo> sleeper: you can download it...but you need to register and pay for it
<scizzo> membreya: I have no idea
<arthurgeek> i installed hoary kde, but in my kde menu, the applications option have nothing. no one app here...
<scizzo> membreya: try to change the samba config...restart Samba....remount the device
<snowblink> hendry: sudo postconf -e relayhost=yourispsmtpserver
<arthurgeek> i tried: "rm -rf ~/.kde", loaded kde again, and nothing...
<silverbirch> I thought I allocated just under 8Gb to windows - which seems right,: and the rest to linux.  But there is space missing
<scoon> anyone here know of any good tutorials on gnome menu editing
<scoon> there was one posted in the forums but it does not work
<snowblink> hendry: then sudo /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<Riddell> arthurgeek: it's been changed in the last day or so try apt-get update && apt-get install kdelibs-data
<arthurgeek> Riddell, ok, i'll try... thx
<membreya> hmmm says device is busy on umount scizzo ....tried samba restart..will tried the tested windows method of rebooting
<scizzo> silverbirch: look at the partition table and see that everything is correct
<silverbirch> would the mandrake install use only wwhat it needed, and the rest I could use for ubuntu?
<Aquila> where can i find the drivers for my BT Voyager ADSL usb modem?
<scizzo> silverbirch: did you look if the swap is using the other space?
<scizzo> silverbirch: tmpfs?
<scizzo> and so on
<scizzo> silverbirch: more /etc/fstab
<scizzo> silverbirch: df -h
<silverbirch> okay scizzo - I did that the other day and now cannot remember how I did it
<arthurgeek> Riddell, now, i have to delete ~/.kde again, or no?
<Riddell> arthurgeek: no
<arthurgeek> ok. i'll restart here...
<membreya> scizzo: ...nope still the same after the reboot
<scizzo> you did change it to yes in the writeable thingys?
<membreya> chown says it's 555
<membreya> and won't let me change it as im not the "owner" even if I sudo it
<scizzo> membreya: don't try to much with chmod and chown
<membreya> [Music Videos] 
<membreya> path = /media/windows/Music Videos
<membreya> available = yes
<membreya> browseable = yes
<membreya> public = yes
<membreya> writable = yes
<membreya> will see if my gf's computer can write to it remotely
<scizzo> that seem to be wrong
<scizzo> the space in the name...?
<scizzo> or is it
<scizzo> hmmm
<silverbirch> rosemary@localhost rosemary] $ more /etc/fstab
<silverbirch> /dev/hda5 / ext3 defaults 1 1
<silverbirch> /dev/hda9 /home ext3 defaults 1 2
<silverbirch> /dev/hda6 /mnt ext3 defaults 1 2
<silverbirch> /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom auto umask=0,user,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,noauto,r
<silverbirch> o,exec,users 0 0
<silverbirch> none /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=ext2:vfat,--,umask=0,iocharset=iso88
<silverbirch> 59-15,sync,codepage=850 0 0
<silverbirch> /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs umask=0,nls=iso8859-15,ro 0 0
<silverbirch> none /proc proc defaults 0 0
<silverbirch> /dev/hda7 swap swap defaults 0 0
<silverbirch> /dev/hda8 swap swap defaults 0 0
<silverbirch> [rosemary@localhost rosemary] $
<Nermal> ew
<thoreauputic> silverbirch:  #flood
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: bad netiquette
<membreya> gah ...now her pc won't connect to my samba fs even tho she can ping me ...GAH it's another one of those "don't mess with things" nights
<bascule>  ntfs umask=0 <-- dodgy
<silverbirch> I can't see what swap is using - but then I am not familiar withthis stuff
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: please don't do that again
<bascule> free -m
<membreya> yet I can samba to her computer >:(
<Nermal> silverbirch, swapon -s
<membreya> had this problem the other day but I just restarted samba
<silverbirch> df -h gave me hda1 at 11 Gb which is more than I remember trying to give it
<Nermal> hda1 is windows if you have doze installed
<membreya> Nermal: unless you're running SCSI  / SATA :P
<krism> Nermal : unless it isn't
<silverbirch> df -h gave me hda1 19G - somewhat more than I thought I had allocated
<Nermal> smartasses :P
<membreya> hehehe
<krism> Nermal : that's like saying "D: is always the CD ROM drive"
<krism> (i had a teacher tell me that once.. sheesh)
<silverbirch> doesn't chat work while a konsole open?
<Nermal> krism, if you have windows installed on HDA then it has to go as hda1 no ?
<Nermal> else it won't boot
<membreya> Nermal: depends on how the MBR is established :)
<bascule> Nermal: only true for win9x family
<Nermal> ah :)
<krism> Nermal : grub can handle it
<Nermal> I haven't used dual boot for so long :)
<Nermal> krism, I stopped dual booting in lilo days :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone got kqemu running on hoary ?
<krism> Nermal : hmm, and you're still spreading mis-truths about it?
<Nermal> krism, oh fuck off
<Nermal> go nitpick something else
<bascule> silverbirch: chat with a konsole .., what do you mean
<membreya> Nermal: ...settle petal ;)
<silverbirch> sory, sorry, sorry - my dialogue wasn't scrolling  so did not realise you were getting my messages
<Nermal> I'm not feeling particularly well today and the last thing I need is some berk trying to start a petty argumebnt
<cl1ck> how can i force-load a module at boot?
<Nermal> I was wrong, you were right, you get the gold star
* membreya runs away with his gold star wooohoooo
<membreya> Nermal: simply contributing to the "open source" community with experience and comments...not flaming you ..well I wasn't
<Nermal> I know you weren't
<krism> .ignore add *!*@*.uk
<bascule> cl1ck: try thius filthy hack boot:<whtever> init=/sbin/modprobe <foo>:/bin/bash
<Nermal> krism, cretin :P
<krism> dammnit
<thoreauputic> membreya: when I was at achool I preferred the elephant stamps the teacher used to put on good work... ;)
<silverbirch> anyway - so I have free space in windows - will ubuntu installer do that, or do I need to make some space first?
<scizzo> membreya: what happens if you try to use: path = /media/windows/Music\ Videos ?
<membreya> thoreauputic: wouldn't that leave a heck of a foot print on your slate?
<scizzo> or "/media/windows/Music Videos"
<thoreauputic> membreya: implications of elephant stamps are left as an exercise for the reader...
<membreya> scizzo: there's no problems in sharing it, only in writing to it due to the ownerships
<scizzo> membreya: try it please
<cl1ck> bascule, i'll give it a try...thanks
<bascule> no garauntees at all
<silverbirch> I suppose everyone has heard ofthe blind man and the elephant ...
<Nermal> silverbirch, #cliche :P
<Nermal> :)
<silverbirch> ;-)
<Nermal> hmm.. bug in the plucker post-install script
<silverbirch> sorry to be boring
<PoW> hmm
<PoW> I still cant get to the login screen
<silverbirch> there ddoesn't seem to be much about installation on the website - why I am here - maybe looking in the wrong place
<membreya> hmmmm in sudo testparm it says that my role is set to ROLE_STANDALONE...is that supposed to be ?
<PoW> What command to I run from terminal to get to the login screen?
<thoreauputic> PoW: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<PoW> ok
<da_bon_bon> from where do i download qemu in order to use kqemu ?
<silverbirch> PoW - is this your first time with ubuntu - I am thinking of trying it - but worried about lack of documetation
<da_bon_bon> silverbirch: ubuntu it great - do for it.
<bascule> he's gone, what documentation do you need to see?
<silverbirch> hardware compatibilities
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: apt-cache policy says it's in the universe repository
<bascule> any particular device that you are worried about?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: thnx.
<silverbirch> I am a very new linux user
<thoreauputic> qemu I mean
<bascule> silverbirch: OK, have you experienced hardware problems already
<hendry> snowblink: thanks btw
<Amaranth> silverbirch: Didn't you say you had Mandrake?
<silverbirch> bascule - yes -using mandrake 10.1 for two weeks - Sony DSC-W1 not supported, and Canon 3000F not supported.
<silverbirch> And now a new mouse - A4 NB-30 optical usb
<silverbirch> amaranth - yes I do
<bascule> those are relatively easy, it is a case of making a manual entry in fstab
<bascule> most 6monthers could do it .. :)
<Amaranth> Oh, those are cameras?
<da_bon_bon> silverbirch: mandrake lineage sucks majorly!
<bascule> yeah
<silverbirch> got it for the partition function, as had only windows
<robodex> are there any howtos on how to use kqemu with ubuntu? I tried compiling qemu with kqemu support and had many problems
<Amaranth> I bet Ubuntu will automount them thanks to gnome-volume-manager.
<Amaranth> I doubt silverbirch was using GNOME with Mandrake.
<robodex> qemu compiled fine, but not with kqemu support
<bascule> and hald may well just see them too
<Amaranth> Doesn't g-v-m use hald?
<silverbirch> Sony a camera and canon scanner
<bascule> maybe one and the same, I dunno =)
<Nermal> Amadablam, aye.. think so
<Nermal> oops
<Nermal> Amaranth,
<Amaranth> I know they aren't the same thing.
<Amaranth> Ouch, a scanner.
<silverbirch> bascule - that is what I was led tobelieve - that it is posibble to use them - but I am new to linux
<bascule> USB scanner, I will stick my neck out and say if mandrke control center couldn't do it, problems ... :(
<Amaranth> I've never used a scanner with any Linux distro so I dunno. There is a scanning app that generally has good luck with them, I've heard.
<silverbirch> I still have windows so can use those items in windows and saave to disc
<bascule> yeah, it is nice to get all your hardware working though
<silverbirch> but - I would like at some stage to make as much of a transssition that I can
<thor|coffee> canon scanners are often a problem: Canon won't release specs
<bascule> cameras a really rather easy, as are keydrives, one and the same as far as linux is concerned
<robodex> egh... I have a question: when removing some things I don't need (for example, gnome2-user-docs,) it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. is this safe? :\
<bascule> thor|coffee: hmmmm, there is always a few ... :(
<PoW> nope /etc/init.d/gdm start didnt work
<PoW> =\
<silverbirch> I've looked at some places I found from 'google' and camera is able to be used
<bascule> yeah, it really will be a drive to linux
<silverbirch> main issue at present the 'mouse'
<Nermal> how ?!
<bascule> USB optical with 65 buttons? :P
<Nermal> why do you need siuch a fancy ass mouse ?
<silverbirch> which worked beautifully in ubuntu 'CD' - so assume will work the same in 'install'
<Nermal> should do
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone know why kqemu is not available for download ?
<silverbirch> nah - I don't need a fancy ass mouse - had a trackball which was a pain in the a@$
<thoreauputic> PoW: did it spit out errors? If so, what?
<Nermal> da_bon_bon, you know the answer to this one...
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: no, i dont.
<PoW> (thoreauputic): Nope no errors
<silverbirch> had a neck/shoulder injury which is why I try different mice
<PoW> It just didnt do anything
<Nermal> da_bon_bon, here's a wild guess
<Nermal> a) no one has made a package for it yet
<thoreauputic> PoW: nothing happened at all?
<Nermal> b) it's version 0.1b
<PoW> nope
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: i dont want the /package/. i want the tarball
<Nermal> so download it
<thoreauputic> PoW: this is from a tty ? (no X running) ?
<Nermal> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=111306
<PoW> terminal
<silverbirch> I'm ken to try ubuntu but scared of losing my phots etc - though they are all backed up
<bascule> why would you loose them?
<silverbirch> grub would add ubunut to existing win and mandrake
<thoreauputic> PoW: did you try just doing ctrl-alt-F7 ?
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: thanks, man
<PoW> nope
<PoW> what does that do?
<robodex> sorry to ask again, but I'm in synaptic right now waiting to see if I can remove this: I'm trying to remove something but it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop; is this safe?
<silverbirch> bascule-the orignal stuff Iread about ubuntu said the installer was lacking in terms of partitioning
<thoreauputic> PoW: I'm assuming you mean a tty when you say console - ie a black full screenterminal
<PoW> yeah
<PoW> thats it
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: its just fucking 4kb ??
<silverbirch> why I bough mandrake
<bascule> silverbirch: it may, I have never trusted a linux installer to auto add another distro, it will add windows, but mandrake may dissappear, partitions can get a bit scary too
<Nermal> please tell me you didn't wget that url
<Dr3w> Hello!
<Dr3w> Is there a dedicated Ubuntu PowerPC channel?
<thoreauputic> PoW: if X is already running, ctrl-alt-F7 will bring it up: the other command to try is `startx`
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: i want the qemu accelerator module, not a gui!!!
<bascule> so long as you know where you want it to go in terms of /dev/hd? designators, you will get through
<PoW> ok
<PoW> i will try
<silverbirch> bascule - I just hate to be without my computer if anything goes wrong
<Nermal> da_bon_bon, words fail me
<silverbirch> I am new to this stuff
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: then dont use them. :P
<thoreauputic> PoW: it's hard to believe that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start didn't return any errors...
<bascule> windows will stay for sure, I think there is a good chance it will want to stick it's self on the mandrake partition, so watch for that
<Nermal> you say "I want a package called this" I say, "get that package here", you say "I don't want it!! <wah wah>"
<bascule> If you have know free space on the drive, the installer will hose mandrake for sure
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: kqemu - u gave me a gui, i want the accelerator module.
<bascule> well if you go through with it :)
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: this one - http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/download.html
<Nermal> da_bon_bon, use vmware ? :)
<silverbirch> bascule - okay thanks
<bascule> np
<Nermal> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-0.6.2-1.tar.gz
<Nermal> ?
<Nermal> that ?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> doesnt work
<robodex> doesn't work
<Nermal> uh.. downloads fin here
<Nermal> fine*
<robodex> needs to be compiled with qemu
<silverbirch> ubuntu uses gnome - so far haven't had anythingto do with it
<robodex> and I've had nothing but problems with getting it to compile with kqemu support :\
<bascule> it is nice, you will adjust quickly and easil;y I am sure
<silverbirch> I *think*
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: the link given on the page doesnt work.. how come u got the right link ?
<Nermal> I just loaded the page and clicked the link
* thoreauputic finds "doesn't work" to be the most common error message people see..
<Nermal> 21kb
<membreya> grrr this is annoying
<silverbirch> I guess it is a shor tinstall
<membreya> I can access remote connections using samba
<Nermal> silverbirch, shorter than gentoo
<membreya> but can't allow anyone to connect
<membreya> nothing has changed >:(
<Nermal> minutes not days :)
<silverbirch> my typing is so no tri ght
<Nermal> membreya, /etc/init.d/smbd start ?
<silverbirch> okay will take a look
<silverbirch> if you se me back soon - it either has or hasn't worked!
<PoW> well
<da_bon_bon> how can i get the kernel latest sources in /usr/src/linux ?
<PoW> ctrl+alt+F7 didnt work
<PoW> but
<PoW> startx did
<PoW> but it loaded up gnome
<thoreauputic> PoW: aha
<PoW> rather then taking me to the login screen
<silverbirch> scanners are not saupported - so best leave unplugged
<membreya> Nermal: nope
<thoreauputic> progress anyway
<PoW> =x
<membreya> the other computer can ping me
<membreya> just can't access my shares
<PoW> I use kde >.<
<PoW> lol
<Nermal> membreya, sftp :)
<Amaranth> PoW: stop X then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Amaranth> It'll bring up the login screen
<PoW> How do I stop x?
<membreya> Nermal: it's hard enough to get my girlfriend to click something let alone learn something new
<da_bon_bon> the 2.6.11 kernel is out on ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> PoW: well, from the console you can type   startx `which startkde`  (those are backticks) or the full path to the startkde script
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Pfft, just run gdm and set the default session to use in there.
<Cam-> is there anything like kickstart for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> PoW: ctrl-alt-backspace to stop X
<PoW> then I type
<Amaranth> Cam-: That was going to be a hoary feature, dunno if it got pushed back or not.
<PoW> startx startkde?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: yes, but gdm won't start for him
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Better to fix that problem then to hack around it.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: agreed
<Cam-> *searches apt*
<Cam-> yepo
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: but at least he can check KDE is working
<Cam-> found it
<Cam-> lol
<Amaranth> Cam-: If it didn't make it for hoary you'll have to wait about 8 more months. :P
<Cam-> system-config-kickstart
* Amaranth will have to add that to UbuntuBot
<PoW> startx `startkde`?
<thoreauputic> PoW: no - startx `which startkde`
<Riddell> PoW: apt-get install kdm ?
<[m0rph] > da_bon_bon: apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.11
<[m0rph] > on hoary at least
<bascule> doe hoary use udev or devfs ?
<thoreauputic> Riddell: thet might be easier :/
<da_bon_bon> [m0rph] : that gives sources and image ?
<[m0rph] > da_bon_bon: the sources
<da_bon_bon> [m0rph] : thanks.. and is 2.6.11 safe ?
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: just sources. to get the precompiled kernel get linux-image-2.6.11
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: but is it safe ?
<Amaranth> 99% of the time you don't need to compile your own kernel :)
<[m0rph] > da_bon_bon: depends on what you want to do, it works for my desktop
<Amaranth> I don't see why not.
<thoreauputic> PoW: if you've installed KDE iy might be worth trying  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Amaranth> I wouldn't run it on a production server or workstation though.
<PoW> ok
<da_bon_bon> ok Amaranth, [m0rph]  ...
<thoreauputic> PoW: assuming it's installed (kdm)
<[m0rph] > when we're at kernels, whats the "right way" to build them under ubuntu?
<Amaranth> I'd run 2.6.9 or 2.6.8 on the server and 2.6.10 on the workstation. 2.6.11 should be fine on a desktop though.
<Amaranth> [m0rph] : Same as Debian, make-kpkg
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: couldnt find package linux-image-2.6.11
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: apt-cache search linux-*-2.6.11
<PoW> There we go
<PoW> =)
<PoW> kdm start worked
<PoW> thanks a lot
<membreya> hmmmm ok this is weird
<thoreauputic> PoW: aha
<scoon> anyone here use menu-xdg
<membreya> with the samba problem
<membreya> if I connect from her PC using \\192.168.0.6 it works fine
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: no output
<thoreauputic> PoW: you might need to make it permanent on boot
<membreya> yet if I do \\diab it doesn't connect
<PoW> How do I do that?
<membreya> I haven't had any problems with netbios before >:(
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: Ok then, hoary must not have any 2.6.11 stuff yet....
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: You are using hoary, right?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> its 2.6.11-1
<membreya> how do you configure netbios in linux???
<thoreauputic> PoW: I think there's a setting in KDE control centre, but I haven't used KDE for a while
<Amaranth> +learn kickstart is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KickstartCompatibility
<Amaranth> err, that was supposed to go in a PM
<Cam-> lol
<Amaranth> ah well, it still worked
<Cam-> system-config-kickstart is for redhat
<Cam-> lol
<da_bon_bon> what are the linux-restricted-modules ?
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: I think they are non-GPL modules.
<Nermal> modules with restrictive licencing
<Nermal> like the centrino stuff
<Nermal> iirc
<Nermal> firmware and all that :|
<da_bon_bon> and they are not available for 2.6.11 kernel, huh ?
<duplimelody> hi can anyone help me im new to ubntu and i want to install a deb pack...
<PoW> hmm
<Nermal> da_bon_bon, why do you need 2.6.11 ?
<PoW> well ill look for it later
<PoW> 5am
<PoW> >.<
<Nermal> duplimelody, dpkg -i <debfile>
<da_bon_bon> duplimelody: sudo dpkg -i NAME
<da_bon_bon> Nermal: just trying
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<da_bon_bon> thanks
<duplimelody> ok i'll try thx
<membreya> anyone? surely someone must know how to configure netbios in ubuntu :P
<prego> evolution does not filter spam..., which packages else do I need to install?
<Amaranth> prego: Mozilla Thunderbird ;)
<prego> Amadablam, :-P
<prego> Amadablam, sorry
<Cam-> is gedit user or system specific
<prego> Amaranth, :-P
<Cam-> er
<Cam-> GConf
<Cam-> sorry
<Cam-> not gedit
<Cam-> =P
<prego> spamassassin is not within ubuntu official packages, is it?
<raghu> prego: set up filter in tools menu ...you need to set up filter to remove spam
<prego> raghu, I've already done that, the problem seems that it requires spamassassin:
<Amaranth> Cam-: iirc the one users get to see if local and you can manually edit XML files to prevent things from being changed
<prego> pipe_to_sa spamassassin --version
<prego> program not found, returning -1
<prego> (sorry for the flood)
<raghu> prego: what spam mails you are getting...you need to set it in mail server
<LinuxJones> Cam-, there are much better options to kickstart
<LinuxJones> Cam-, >> http://sisuite.sourceforge.net/
<prego> radius, I have no access to my mail server. In SuSE I filter spam correctly with evolution, but in ubuntu not. I've found that evolution calls spamassassin, so I am installing it right now. The point is that spamassassin is not within ubuntu official packages...
<membreya> well does ANYONE have any problems with netbios?
<cocol> spamassassin is in hoary repo
<thoreauputic> prego: apt-cache policy shows spamassassin in universe
<PoW> Whats the command to start up xmms
<dtygel> hi all!
<thoreauputic> PoW: xmms
<dtygel> sunny day here in brasilia, brazil... :)
<PoW> command not found lol
<thoreauputic> PoW: funnily enough ;)
<prego> thoreauputic, you are right. I guessed that spam filtering would be in official packages, that's all.
<dtygel> Did someone here install successfully swat (from the smb server)?
<thoreauputic> PoW: sudo apt-get install xmms ;)
<PoW> already newest version
<prego> cocol, thoreauputic, raghu, Amaranth , thanks for your help ;-)
<cocol> :)
<thoreauputic> PoW: what does `which xmms` return?
<membreya> maybe I will just cheat and place an alias on her hosts file :|
<dtygel> I'm trying to install swat without success: dependencies (again!)
<PoW> nothing
<PoW> which xmms does nothin
<PoW> =x
<membreya> dtygel: how are you trying to install it ?
<thoreauputic> PoW: should be /usr/bin/xmms
<dtygel> apt-get install -u -f -y swat
<dtygel> membreya: and I get the following information:
<thoreauputic> PoW: try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmms
<dtygel> swat: Depends on: samba (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu2) but  3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3 will be installed
<cocol> prego, also clamav -antivirus
<PoW> hm
<PoW> returned nothing
<pland412> hello there
<sime_> is there a way to search ubuntu packages online ? i.e. packages.debian.org
<membreya> dtygel: tried installing samba first? :P
<thoreauputic> PoW: well if it's properly installed, just typing xmms should start it
<pland412> has anyone installed lighttpd on ubuntu? apt-get says 'bugger off' ;-)
<prego> OK, evolution seems to be talking to spamassasin once the latter is installed  ;-))
<dtygel> membreya, yes: it's installed! and working allright!
<thoreauputic> PoW: so I don't know what evil magic you've wrought on your system...
<dtygel> membreya: the problem is its version...
<cocol> sime apt-cache search filename
<PoW> wasnt me
<PoW> ;P
<sime_> cocol, online, like a browser
<thoreauputic> PoW: that's what they all say ;-)
<dtygel> membreya: I'm always having these problems with ubuntu... I couldn't also install php4. I'm quite lost...
<PoW> lol
<PoW> there we go
<PoW> reinstalled it
<PoW> properly this time
<cocol> sime,google
<pland412> is there no installation candidate for lighttpd in ubuntu?
<sime_> cocol, ubuntu offical packages only
<dtygel> membreya: When I tried to install swat, I receive the following message "swat: Depends on: samba (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu2) but 3.0.7-1ubuntu6.3 will be installed"
<HiddenWolf> pland412: If you enabled universe, and can't find it, it's not there.
<cocol> sime, in the wiki
<dtygel> membreya: it needs samba 3.0.10 and I have 3.0.7...
<pland412> HiddenWolf: huh ok thanks
<membreya> dtygel: http://us1.samba.org/samba/ftp/samba-3.0.11.tar.gz
<membreya> it's just not in the repo's for ubuntu
<dtygel> membreya: but if I install it from samba.org, won't it be in other directories, and mess the debian system?
<dtygel> membreya, shouldn't we always try to install .deb packages? from repo's?
<membreya> you would need to check the config file before you compile it
<dtygel> hmmm
<membreya> dtygel: the repos are not always up to date :)
<membreya> but don't take my word for it
* membreya is a newbie
<dtygel> membreya: but couldn't I get from the repos an older version of swat? That's what I don't understand!
<dtygel> How can I get an older package in the repos? apt-get always searches for the newest one...
<thoreauputic> dtygel: if you compile stuff, instead of "make install" , use checkinstall ( sudo apt-get install checkinstall)  it will make a deb for you
<dtygel> I don't want updated swat... I just want swat...
<dtygel> thoreauputic: nice hint :)
<membreya> thoreauputic: told you that you were a god :)
<thoreauputic> dtygel: I used it to compile the recent version of fluxbox :)
<membreya> beard n all
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have feet of clay, I'm afraid :/
<dtygel> thor: nice! And should I type it simply inside the directory where the source is?
<scoon> anyone know if hoary is uding the freedesktop.org xdg spec ?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: you do the ./configur && make  - then type sudo checkinstall
<thoreauputic> * ./configure
<dtygel> thoreauputic: ok, I'll try it right now.
<cocol> how i checked if xorg is installed?
<membreya> dtygel: almost done downloading the latest samba
<thoreauputic> dtygel: you can even enter your name and a description for your new package ;)
<cocol> checkt
<cocol> check
<scoon> anyone know if hoary is uding the freedesktop.org xdg spec ?
<thoreauputic> dtygel: instant package maintainer status ;-)
<scoon> cocol, X -version in a shell
<membreya> ....I just wish the repo's were more up to date :P
<cocol> thx scoon
<CarlK> aplay, speaker-test and xmms all make sound, but flashplayer-firefox plugin does not.  what can I do to make it make noise?
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - try using Debian Woody for true computer archaeology ;)
<dtygel> thoreauputic and membreya: thanks a lot ;). I'll try those hints...
<dtygel> ...I'm downloading it right now.
<thoreauputic> dtygel: be aware you might run into dependency issues when compiling - usually missing dev packages
<silverbirch> just looiked at the 'install' warty - it seems very complicated regrading partitions
<silverbirch> *regarding*
<PoW> What's the svn command to define a username?
<thoreauputic> svn?
<PoW> while checking out
<thoreauputic> what's that?
<PoW> subversion
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> don't know, sorry
<silverbirch> warty only gives 'delete' options it seems
<CarlK> PoW - svn --username foo
<PoW> oh ok
<CarlK> PoW - or did you mean setup a username on the server?
<silverbirch> for patitions I mean
<PoW> nah
<PoW> login to svn
<PoW> It worked
<bascule> silverbirch: I presume there is no free space on the drive
<PoW> Thanks
<CarlK> you're welcome
<bascule> There may befree space within partitions, but that is not the same thing
<PoW> Time to sleep
<silverbirch> a bit disappointing when I would have thought they would want people trying it - to make it so difficult with other OS
<tritium> silverbirch, it's not
<membreya> silverbirch: I had no problems whatsoever in partitioning
<membreya> ahoy..tritium speaks :)
<krism> silverbirch : the only reason you can only select Delete is because there is no free space to create a new one
<tritium> membreya, hey.  I just got into the office.  How are you?
<membreya> pulling my hair out but I wouldn't have it any other way
<tritium> about what?
<silverbirch> okay krism - so I have to go back somehow and maake space for ubuntu
<membreya> well my computer stopped broadcasting netbios
<krism> silverbirch : you have to delete some partitinos, or resize them
<membreya> so I just cheated and placed an alias in my girlfriends hosts file
<silverbirch> I guess if I had the knowledhe I would have done that when installed mandrake
<tritium> :)
<membreya> the OTHER thing that's driving me crazy is I have one folder on a FAT32 partition that is locked
<bascule> silverbirch: mcc will have those tools
<silverbirch> krism - resize - preferably the windows one
<krism> mm hmm?
<tritium> membreya, I hope your troubles are resolved soon
<membreya> tritium: if there were no troubles ....it would just be windows :P
<thoreauputic> silverbirch: bascule is right - you can do resizing etc from mandrake control centre
<silverbirch> bascule - only time I used mcc was with line by line instructions from a LUG person
<membreya> I like the learning curve of linux :)
<membreya> mind you I would LOVE to know why my linux box has stopped broadcasting netbios
<silverbirch> I have looked at vim tutorial so have a bit of an idea
<bascule> silverbirch: but its a graphical tool :)
<silverbirch> :-) oh well you know what an idiot you are dealing with then
<bascule> Mandrake Control Center
<bascule> it has resizing tools, I forget where, but it has them
<silverbirch> control centre - okay
<sls> why does Ubuntu not antialias the fonts of kde apps that you install (like k3b)
<sls> is that normal or did i break something
<bascule> perhaps it doesn't have those fonts
<bascule> <-- hasn't been near k3b ever
<CarlK> k3b has an awesome spash screen ;)
<silverbirch> I'm trying to remmber - but for ubuntu have to manually set mount points I  think - reason why I installed mandrake and stopped!
<bascule> CarlK: well that is reassuring ;P
<bascule> nah, I have seen it on a friends machine
<silverbirch> basc - you mean about mandrake and ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sls: a nice simple gnome CD burner here (gnomebaker)  -> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<thoreauputic> gnomebaker for warty or hoary
<sls> a backer ey
<tritium> thoreauputic, there appear to only be Warty packages.
<bascule> silverbirch: er didn't quite understand the last question. On a side note the <tab> key does nick completion .. :))
<LinuxJones> sls, I think you need to install a package to get fonts working correctly, ummm kde-core maybe
<thoreauputic> tritium: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/hoary/
<thoreauputic> ?
<tritium> thoreauputic, yeah, empty directories as you dig deeper
<tritium> thoreauputic, it's okay, I use graveman.  I was just noticing.
<silverbirch> bascule - I was following your last comments - whcih I thin were related to another post - it is my extreme ignorance which causes this!
<thoreauputic> tritium: sorry. you were right :/
<tritium> thoreauputic, no, it's okay.  It's probably temporary.
<silverbirch> so -anyway 0 I need to make some space for ubuntu before I ca do anything else
<sls> LinuxJones: apt should satify all the dependencies though right
<silverbirch> bye - and thanks for help - maybe next time I will be here using ubuntu
<bascule> yup, i recommend mandrake control center for those, and you are not a complete idiot, just a nervous noob, not the same thing
<LinuxJones> sls, yes but again I am not 100 % sure that kde-core is the package that you need
<LinuxJones> sls, but I think it is
<silverbirch> bascule - time will tell!
<sls> thoreauputic: hey... is there a screenshot? I like K3B cuzz it looks and works like Easy CD Creator (Roxio)
<bascule> heh
<thoreauputic> sls: it looks - gnomeish :)
<thoreauputic> sls: plain and simple. does drag and drop etc
<nictuku> squid comes with helper tools that require winbind, but winbind itself is only in universe.
<nictuku> ops, sorry, "hi".
<sls> better than Nautilus burn://?
<thoreauputic> sls: not a big download - just have a look
<thoreauputic> sls: yes, more options
<thoreauputic> music etc
<nictuku> besides, /usr/lib/squid/wb_* tools are broken, as they try to read /tmp/.winbindd/pipe, but that file is not created by winbind
<sls> thoreauputic: ok --fine I will... twist my arm...
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<thoreauputic> sls: "It works here" as they say ... ;-)
<thoreauputic> YMMV
<duplimelody> hey can anyone help me i cant get k3b working
<duplimelody> it gives me this:
<duplimelody> cdrecord does not run with root privileges
<duplimelody> It is highly recommended to configure cdrecord to run with root privileges. Only then cdrecord runs with high priority which increases the overall stability of the burning process. Apart from that it allows changing the size of the used burning buffer. A lot of user problems could be solved this way. This is also true when using SuSE's resmgr.
<duplimelody> Solution: Use K3bSetup to solve this problem.
<thoreauputic> duplimelody: and did you?
<duplimelody> so i go to config it and it asks me for a pass but it dosen't acept my root or user pass
<thoreauputic> duplimelody: Warty?
<LinuxJones> duplimelody, sudo -s in console then type k3b.
<LinuxJones> duplimelody, enter your user password
<duplimelody> what do you mean by warty
<thoreauputic> duplimelody: never mind - try LinuxJones suggestion
<duplimelody> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> I was going to give you a link to a gnome alternative
<thoreauputic> only for warty it seems, currently
<duplimelody> you meen i can get kde
<duplimelody> insted of gnome
<thoreauputic> duplimelody: you can but it's "unsupported"
<Riddell> duplimelody: certinaly can https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<duplimelody> ok thanks
<mouche> kde doesn't have to replace gnome for you; I'm running kde apps in gnome with no problems
<bensexson> Does anyone know how to have gnome-volume-control save settings over reboots?
<Nermal> gconf
<Nermal> ?
<duplimelody> i trie the sudo and it worked thanks
<[m0rph] > I installed nvidia-kernel-source, how can I compile it?
<duplimelody> tried*
<KING^^^> hello all, i have a question , how do i install java ?
<duplimelody> what does sudo do?
<LinuxJones> [m0rph] , nvidia binary drivers are available for download via apt, you don't need to compile them yourself.
<[m0rph] > LinuxJones: I know, but I built my own kernel
<afonit> KING^^^:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<thoreauputic> duplimelody: gives temporary root privileges, basically
<LinuxJones> [m0rph] , ahhh in that case you will need to install build-essential + linux-headers
<LinuxJones> [m0rph] , oops sorry you don't need headers
<duplimelody> ah
<KING^^^> afonit: plug-in for mozilla or simple ? just jre ?
<[m0rph] > LinuxJones: I installed linux-tree-2.6.11 and then extracted it and compiled it
<tritium> KING^^^, I recommend java-package over the way ubuntuguide suggests
<afonit> ok, good idea tritium
<LinuxJones> [m0rph] , duh, sorry too early in the am :)
<tritium> afonit, either way :)
<KING^^^> ok tritium i have installed it
<KING^^^> but i think this was too fast and simple
<KING^^^> just 37.9 Kb ?
<beyond> hi all !!
<thoreauputic> KING^^^: that's step one :)
<tritium> KING^^^, ok.  there is some documentation in /usr/share/doc/java-package
<tritium> KING^^^, and also, the make-jpkg manual page
<tritium> KING^^^, next step is to download the jre you want, and then build your own .deb from it
<KING^^^> don't know this kind of stuff
<tritium> KING^^^, that's why I pointed you to the documentation.
<beyond> I'm trying to run a python script in a ubuntu instalation but this problema is happening: Traceback (most recent call last):
<beyond>   File "./readjust-sales-daily.py", line 3, in ?
<beyond>     from harness import helper
<beyond>   File "/home/consave/consave/scripts/misc/harness.py", line 11, in ?
<beyond>     config.setup_app(prefix, "import-generic")
<beyond>   File "../../lib/config.py", line 336, in setup_app
<beyond>     self.validate_user()
<tritium> KING^^^, it's very simple
<beyond>   File "../../lib/config.py", line 356, in validate_user
<beyond>     from components.registry import LoginDialog
<beyond>   File "../../components/__init__.py", line 6, in ?
<beyond>     from Kiwi import Views
<beyond>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Kiwi/Views.py", line 35, in ?
<beyond>     from initgtk import _non_interactive, ktype
<beyond>   File "/usr/local//lib/python2.3/site-packages/Kiwi/initgtk.py", line 32, in ?
<beyond>     from gtk import gtk_version
<beyond>   File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-1.2/gtk.py", line 33, in ?
<tritium> beyond, please don't flood
<beyond>     _gtk.gtk_init()
<beyond> 2005-02-20 22:15 (26269): RuntimeError: cannot open display. Can anyone help ?
<thoreauputic> beyond: #flood
<beyond> tritium, I'm sorry for this
<LinuxJones> beyond, try using www.pastebin.ca and jsut post a link to it rather than flood the irc channel please
<KING^^^> tritium: can u tell what to do ?
<housetier> beyond are you running this command in a terminal window (gui) or on a console (text)
<[m0rph] > LinuxJones: no problem ^^
<tritium> beyond, it's okay.  Next time do as LinuxJones or thoreauputic suggest ;)
<beyond> housetier, on a console. but the script doesn't have ane gui operations
<beyond> housetier, ops...some routines of gtk is used but the output is on console
<tritium> KING^^^, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1107188236/view?searchterm=java-package
<housetier> beyond well gtk.py does hint at gui
<tritium> KING^^^, what version of java-package do you have installed?
<KING^^^> how i find that ?
<tritium> KING^^^, dpkg -l java-package
<KING^^^> 0.17.6-4.10ubp
<tritium> KING^^^, great.
<beyond> LinuxJones, sorry dude... I should send just the laste line of the traceback...my mistake... but not intencional
<beyond> "last"
<LinuxJones> beyond, that's ok :)
<inc_> sup room
<beyond> housetier, do you have any idea about how to fix this problem ? If I run this scrip as a different user everything is ok
<tritium> KING^^^, it's pretty much as easy as that URL I gave you indicates.  Let me know if you have trouble.
<housetier> beyond run it a terminal window
<KING^^^> ok tritium
<KING^^^> tritium: where to download that jdk.... ?
<KING^^^> never mind tritium
<KING^^^> :)
<beyond> housetier, thanks
<thor|coffee> hmm - the Sun java download site is a mess :/
<tritium> KING^^^, :)
<thor|coffee> you better know what you are looking for or else...
<dcuadra> Hi, I have ubuntu installed in my pc, but I don't have Internet, exists some form to obtain the links to download kde?
<cocol> is this java download for hoary ?
<dcuadra> in other site
<cocol> or only for warty?
<Riddell> dcuadra: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<kbrooks> cocol, ?
<cocol> this way of installing java i mean, kbrooks
<tritium> cocol, either
<cocol> ok thanks tritium
<tritium> sure thing
<thor|coffee> tritium: I have a mozilla.org binary of firefox 1.0 on warty : I would guess this make-jpkg won't ask me for the path? (in other words, probably a pointless exercise for me?)
<TheJester667> Hi. Are there any news from the "broken" kdelibs-data package? Does this problem affect more users?
<dcuadra> I don't have internet, I need the links to download all kde deps (the .debs) or a iso (or anything) with them
<LinuxJones> dcuadra, you need to have internet access to download the kde packages
<tritium> thor|coffee, are you asking about how it'll handly setting up the java plugins?
<Riddell> TheJester667: it's on my todo list to fix today, I may or may not be able to get round to it
<tritium> thor|coffee, you can still use java-package.  It will put the plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<thor|coffee> tritium: yes, basically
<thor|coffee> I see
<Riddell> dcuadra: no ISOs yet I'm afraid, you can manually get the .debs from archive.kde.org but it will be quite a hunt
<TheJester667> Ah ok.. just for the interest, in which package does the file /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu belong?
<karim> anyone use ubuntu for power pc ?
<thor|coffee> so if firefox is in ~/bin it will still work?
<thor|coffee> karim: on my laptop, yes
<tritium> thor|coffee, you may have to setup some symbolic links to get it to work correctly, but that should be all
<tritium> karim, yes, for servers
<dcuadra> LinuxJones: I can download in the university
<thoreauputic> tritium: OK I'll giveit a go :) Thanks
<tritium> thoreauputic, what are you going to do?
<tritium> java-package?
<karim> thoreauputic, is it fine ? I have a debian on a G3 b&w, but the desktop aspect of ubuntu is better I think
<pme2000> kan iemand mij helpen met Unbuntu,om mij toetsenbord in te stellen
<Amaranth> do we have a swedish ubuntu channel?
<dcuadra> In the house, I can have a modem connection...
<Amaranth> or is that german?
<karim> thoreauputic, if there is an easy way to migrate from debian to ubuntu I am intereted. I have a ubuntu on x86 however
<thoreauputic> karim: iBook G4 - it's fine except for the modem and airport extreme
<CarlK> aplay, speaker-test and xmms all make sound, but flashplayer-firefox plugin does not.  what can I do to make it make noise?
<thoreauputic> oh and sleep/suspend :/
<cocol> pme2000, #ubuntu-nl
<Amaranth> ah, dutch
<cocol> ja dit is n NL kanaal
<thoreauputic> karim: airport is OK apparently, but not "extreme"
<BockBilbo> hello
<ICU> hmm how to stop my speaker to beep on tab (in gnome terminal) - but only the speaker not the soundcard (got it on my debian install but can't remember how)
<Amaranth> airport extreme is based on a broadcom device that probably won't work with linux anytime soon
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: right
<Amaranth> ICU: iirc aumix will let you mute the pc speaker
<JzE> Is there any1 here who could tell me how to get Quake2 work in linux??
<ICU> Amadablam, alsamixer has not entry for speaker :/ will try aumix :)
<universal> can someone tell me how to write root in gnome?
<krism> ICU: click "Edit" -> "Current Profile" then uncheck "Terminal Bell"
<krism> universal : write root? what do you mean?
<LinuxJones> karim, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<Amaranth> everyone tab completes to Amadablam when they try to talk to me :p
<Amaranth> sorry Amadablam
<thoreauputic> Gnome terminal: Settings|Preferences|Silence Terminal Bell
<universal> krism, like if i whant a program to be runned as sudo in gnome
<ICU> krism, that will disable all sounds, won't it? i only want to disable the speaker beep not the sound played on my soundcard.
<Amaranth> universal: gksudo is what pops up the little dialog to type in your password for a GUI app
<Amaranth> universal: So instead of a shortcut running, say, k3b you have it run gksudo k3b
<JDigital> Can anyone help me with ssh? When I connect, it gets as far as accepting my password and stalls. The cursor just blinks.
<krism> ICU: ooops my bad
<universal> Amaranth, so i can actually write fx write gksudo Point2Play if i whant?
<CarlK> on a similar note - warty on a toshiba 2800, it starts playing bongo drums shortly after X starts, and wont stop
<krism> universal : then just prefix the program name with sudo.. you can edit the shortcut and prefix 'sudo' if you want.
<CarlK> I thnk it is kinda funny, but my gf wants it to stop
<JDigital> hehe
<thoreauputic> soory - re terminal bell - under "edit profile" untick the bell
<universal> Amaranth, exactly, and as you say i also need to be gksudo when running K3B
<CarlK> anyone know where the "play bongo soundtrack loop" option is?
<JDigital> heh
<JDigital> What's odd is that if I mistype my password it'll tell me "wrong password", so everything is fine until I successfully enter the correct password.
<CarlK> I am tempted to just toast the box and install hoary and hope for the best
<JDigital> whereupon it just flashes the cursor at me instead of saying "welcome to teh server!!1"
<Amaranth> universal: So make the shortcut run gksudo Point2Play
<Amaranth> or sudo Point2Play from a terminal
<universal> Amaranth, yeah, it works, but what about if i whant to stop gnome popping up with "write password" screen?
<tritium> CarlK, that provided the humor I needed this morning :)
<karim> LinuxJones, interesting, this looks a bit scary :)
<Amaranth> universal: It'll only do it once per login session (maybe per app too)
<Amaranth> universal: But you have to put in your password at least once.
<CarlK> tritium - excelent!
<tritium> :)
<universal> Amaranth, yeah, is see, cool
<karim> LinuxJones, I will try that. however will this switch directly to an ubuntu, or will the upgrade occur with the time, when doing different upgrades ?
<CarlK> I knew it was a good thing. I'll pass it on to the gf
<arun--> i have the latest hoary installed (array 5), how do i disable anti aliasing (using gnome)
<krism> gah! where is the goddamn speed sensor on my kia?! roar
<krism> sorry for the OT
<krism> just getting annoyed as fuck
<tritium> arun--, System->Preferences->Font
* CarlK sings got a hooker in my truck, krism is annoyed as fuck, and I'm off to the rodeo
<krism> CarlK : get that hooker out and tell her to fix my car ;)
<CarlK> don't you mean get out of that hooker?
<universal> Amaranth, hey, do you know if there is a performance-difference between using a nvidia driver downloaded from nvidia.com, or the driver from apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<krism> CarlK : i mena, get her out of the trunk. you can put her back in after she's done... <g>
<Amaranth> no difference
<universal> cool
<Amaranth> but the ubuntu package is supported, iirc
<thenuke> ARGH. My mouse lags AGAIN in X when I use ImPS2 instead of PS2 .. I got this fixed before by apt-getting gpm.. but now it does not work anymore? so what the hell could be wrong :D
<Amaranth> meaning they can offer a little ammount of paid support to get it working
<JDigital> why do I seem to recognise the name Amaranth
<Amaranth> JDigital: It's a vegetable, a flower, and two hindi words.
<tritium> CarlK, I guess as a last resort, you could comment out the line in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf that plays the login sound
<universal> Amaranth, but it seems that my Counterstrike source doesent work optimal with cedega?
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu with the GUI and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" as root from /home/ which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I get "umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted" and lsofs of the 2 dirs gives nothing. Anyone know how to mount the harddisk?
<CarlK> tritium - theres a gdm.conf? ;)
<Amaranth> universal: That's probably cedega, not the video card.
<CarlK> ill check
<tritium> CarlK, yes.  Look for 2 lines that begin with "SoundOnLogin" and "SoundOnLoginFile"
<universal> Amaranth, ok, but dont you think that something could be configurated so my graphic-card can make it?
<Amaranth> universal: Dunno for sure. I don't use cedega and my gfx card is an ATI that is supported (full 3D) but an open source driver. :)
<CarlK> tritium - I see SoundOnLoginFile=/usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<Amaranth> s/but/buy/
<Amaranth> err by
<CarlK> it sposed to loop forever?
<tritium> CarlK, yeah, that's the bongo drums, and no, it's not supposed to loop ;)
<tritium> CarlK, the line above that could be set to False
<CarlK> tritium - it is
<arun--> is /etc/init.d/networking restart working in hoary?
<universal> Amaranth, ok, fine, ill catch you later.... ;)
<arun--> mine does only 'stop', and doesnt do 'start'
<tritium> arun--, yes
* Amaranth runs faster
<arun--> but it worked in warty
<tritium> CarlK, oh, it already was?
<CarlK> tritium - correct: SoundOnLogin=false
* tritium is surprised
<CarlK> the #'s say it will paly the file
<CarlK> #... If SoundOnLogin is a file and the greeter finds the  # 'play' executable (see daemon/SoundProgram) it will play that file # instead of just beeping
<CarlK> SoundProgram=/usr/lib/gdmplay
<CarlK> maybe that has the "loop forever" option?
<tritium> CarlK, no, just the player
<tritium> CarlK, you could try commenting out the line with SoundOnLoginFile
<arun--> in synaptics, under warty, i was able to configure the repositories without opening the /etc/apt, but under hoary i am unable to do it
<tritium> CarlK, then, it should only beep, and hopefully only once :)
<thoreauputic> arun--: it's a bug , I believe
<thoreauputic> arun--: others have the same issue
<dennis> moin
<njan> plus
<Port048> anybody from the philippines in here? :)
<arun--> thoreauputic: thank you
<tritium> Port048, no, but my wife is :)
<Port048> Oh hi tritium :)
<cocol> hahah..lol
<tritium> hello
<Port048> and hi to your wife too hehe
<tritium> thanks
<Port048> just here to learn and (hopefully) help :)
<arun--> anybody have problems with /etc/init.d/networking restart (under hoary)
<CarlK> Port048 - I read "and hit..."
<cybane> If I want every user to have a directory named /public_html in their home dir do I put that dir in the /usr/skel directory?
<CarlK> arun-- - sudo or as root?
<tritium> CarlK, did the changes work?
<arun--> as root
<arun--> i didnt try as sudo
<CarlK> tritium - well, she turned off sound alltogether, so I need to wait for her to come back from schools so she can undo whaterver she did, then I'll poke at it
<tritium> Oh, okay.
<CarlK> arun-- - i just figured ill try what you did
<CarlK> tritium - but it looks like that should do it, so thanks
<tritium> CarlK, cool.
<Port048> does anyone have any luck with a lucent amr winmodem?
<CarlK> arun-- networking restart didn't re-start ;)
<arun--> CarlK: :) atleast some one has the same issue as me
<CarlK> arun-- networking start didn't start either
<arun--> CarlK: you have to use ifup
<arun--> CarlK: i compared that restart block with the script in warty, there is no difference
<CarlK> what redirects stderr to stdout?  i thought it was 2>&1
<pfefferkeks> hi, my cdfrecord tels me always: root@nexus:/home/pfefferkeks # cdrecord --scanbus
<pfefferkeks> cdrecord: Bad fifo size in defaults.
<flosch> hi
<pfefferkeks> but it's all right in the /etc/default/cdrecord
<thoreauputic> pfefferkeks: try cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<CarlK> not sure if the output I am trying to capture is stderr... it is whereever bash echos commands when you start a script with #! /bin/bash -x
<arun--> i am a novice in bash scripting
<thoreauputic> CarlK: doesn' t that just write to stdout ?
<pfefferkeks> thoreauputic: thangs, but I thing I configered it for ATAPI in the /etc/default/cdrecord.
<thoreauputic> CarlK: I mean, with the -x option
<CarlK> thoreauputic - I would think, but it didn;t go to >foo.log didn't
<thoreauputic> CarlK:  just >2 /path/foo.log maybe?
<thoreauputic> sorry 2> /path/foo.log (it's late and that's probably wrong too)
<CarlK> that creates a file named 2
<thoreauputic> yeah
<CarlK> no dice either
<CarlK> wha.. that worked
<thoreauputic> CarlK: I've only used it to send error to /dev/null but I guess any path will do ...
<CarlK> then this should have worked
<CarlK> 2>&1 >foo.log
<CarlK> to merge err and out and send to foo.log
<thoreauputic> yeah
<thoreauputic> looks right
<CarlK> oh well, don't reall need stdout for the networking start prob
<tritium> Hmm, yelp still gives tons of XML parsing errors.
<Echylo> Echylo> hey question again, when I login and have to giv in my password & login, it uses the US keyboard layout, while when I am logged in, it uses the belgian(the one I need)
<CarlK> arun-- http://paste.phpfi.com/51962
<CarlK> change the first line of init.d/networking to #! /bin/bash -x
<CarlK> on the warty one that works
<CarlK> arun - then /etc/init.d/networking start 2>/tmp/networking-start-warty.log
<CarlK> and compare with mine
<cybane> Is Linux IA32 what I am using on Ubuntu I am trying to download a driver for my grpahics card
<viper12> morning all........quicken just ticked me off completely........they're "sunsetting 2001 and older software to NOT do online bank transactions.....and thus my LAST reason for XP goeth away.  Any suggestions on a Linux app to replace it?
<CarlK> viper12 - http://krecipes.sourceforge.net ;)
<CarlK> make some cookies
<viper12> carlk..........lmao.......but how does that fix my need for online banking manager? hmmmmmmm?
<CarlK> viper12 - here is a long shot - http://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/src
<CarlK> somewhere I thought I saw notes on what was being used for accounting type software
<viper12> ty carl......I'm going to do some research later today anyway, just thought I'd see if anyone here was using something linux side that was equiv. to the quicken package.
<tritium> CarlK, hey, my wife would like that.  Do you know of similar gnome/gtk software?
<viper12> er......carlk.........that's longer than a long shot......that site has NOTHING to do with online banking or financial software. :O
<CarlK> tritium - um, forgive my dumbness, but it runs on the gf's warty box, so dosn't that mean it is gnome?
<arun--> CarlK: the file is empty
<tritium> CarlK, no, it appears to be a kde/qt app
<Port048> how about gnucash? @ viper12
<CarlK> viper12 - no, but " This code is all Unix/Linux-specific: DNA Lounge is a No Microsoft Zone and proud of it."
<membreya> does anyone here use trickle or a similair bandwidth throttler?
<CarlK> arun-- - looks like the problem is: ifup -a
<thoreauputic> apt-cache show gnucash looks promising...
<arun--> CarlK: i did it on my hoary installation as root
<arun--> after ifdown -a, it doesnt want to execute ifup -a in the restart block
<Port048> tritium -- tell yer wife to try gnucash or she already did lol
<arun--> but as root in the cli, ifup eth1 works
<Semt-X> Hello
<Semt-X> evarlast, are you around?
<arun--> if it is a bug, i will take time to file it
<CarlK> arun-- - it does execute it, but just like if you do # ifup -a, it doesn't bring up anything but lo, becaue lo is the only thing in "/etc/network/interfaces" that is marked "auto"
<CarlK> so my guess is the bug is in the creation of "/etc/network/interfaces"
<evarlast> Semt-X: I'm here.
<CarlK> but I am looking at the warty box and its "/etc/network/interfaces" looks teh seam
<thoreauputic> viper12: apt-cache show gnucash says "can import Quicken QIF files" - don't see specifics about online banking however
<arun--> CarlK: weird isnt it :)
<chillywi1ly> are you talking about OFX?
<CarlK> arun-- are both of your boxes wifi, or is warty wired?
<cybane> Does Ubuntu use a generic driver for the video card or does it use the one for your graphics card
<viper12> thanks thoreau........I'll be checking it out.  probably spend some time over in freshmeat as well.  f'in quicken. sigh.
<arun--> warty is wired, hoary is wireless
<CarlK> arun-- - I bet thats the diff that counts
<arun--> CarlK: but i have done the same thing when warty was running on my laptop wireless mode, i worked
<CarlK> arun-- - both of my boxes are wifi, so I bet the warty wont work weither
<mz2> hmm, polypaudio seems to only work reliably when i relaunch it
<CarlK> arun-- - leme try restarting warty... brb
<arun--> CarlK: can you try on your warty installation then if possible, both as root and sudo
<membreya> mz2: buzilla :)
<mz2> is this something other people are experiencing in hoary as well? i think somebody mentioned this earlier here
<brain_v> quick question, visio equivalent in linux?
<tseng> dia, sortof
<membreya> mz2: yup
<Port048> brain -- try Dia
<afonit> or inkscape
<AngryClip> can Dia read visio files?
<thoreauputic> inkscape is nice
<afonit> in .42 they will have snappable parts
<brain_v> what is the best for creating street map?
<Port048> inkscape is I think more of a corel draw clone
<arun--> CarlK: in my wired warty box, i see this line   auto eth0
<egli> AngryClip: afaik dia cannot read visio files
<bascule> mz2: play with exit-idle-time in /etc/polypaudio/daemon.con
<afonit> clone, it is all based on svg specs
<arun--> CarlK: but in my wirless hoary laptop, i dont see   auto eth1 anywhere
<bascule> conf*
<membreya> mz2: other way is to leave it running when you exit gnome and save the session :)
<brain_v> i tried dia not good for creating street map
<brain_v> any idea?
<arun--> CarlK: may be that explains, let me change my interface file and do a restart and see what happens
<JsPr> AngryClip, you could use Visio with Codeweavers Crossover Office
<AngryClip> brain_v: you could use crossover office and MS Visio
<AngryClip> heh
<brain_v> i need to install crossover?
<AngryClip> that is what I am doing :P
<bascule> MS Paint :P
<afonit> brian_V: I dont have nay other ideas
<afonit> lol
<Port048> lol bascule
<brain_v> bascule, thats very damn idea
<JsPr> :-)
<brain_v> :)
<krism> what is a damn idea?
<tritium> Port048, we use that already.  I was referring to the recipe software earlier ;)
<brain_v> krischan, try www.free-definition.com/damn.html
<brain_v> ;p
<krism> brain_v : "<brain_v> bascule, thats very damn idea
<Port048> oh okay tritium mah bad hehe
<krism> ;)
<tritium> Port048, no worries :)
<RQ> hi
<RQ> could anyone tell me how Firefox in ubuntu got gtk-2]  native save/open dialogs?
<Port048> brain .. try searching at sf or fm
<RQ> i don't see them in debian..
<brain_v> Port048, i did already, irc is my last resort
<AngryClip> brain_v: if you find anything, please give me a shout
<CarlK> arun-- - well, warty wont' down..
<tritium> brain_v, perhaps in the mozilla-firefox-gnome-support package
<RQ> brain_v, what are you looking for?
<arun--> :)
<Port048> what version of visio are u using braain?
<arun--> CarlK: i added auto eth1, restart randomly works
<no0tic> hi all
<brain_v> rq, visio like, i tried dia but street maping is incomplete
<RQ> ah
<no0tic> Anyone knows when new ati drivers will be ported to hoary?
<CarlK> arun-- at least is seems that is the source of the problem
<tritium> RQ, my comment above to brain_v was intended for you.  Sorry to both of you...
<arun--> CarlK: is there a timeout setting, like wait for x seconds for dhcp connect?
<Port048> I'm trying to recall where i read some stuffs about visio 5 though
<RQ> tritium, no it's not that package
<RQ> i don't have it installed
<RQ> and it seems to be doing other things
<Port048> using wine
<brain_v> tritium, its ok.
<RQ> np
<brain_v> are all here is african people?
<RQ> lol
<CarlK> arun-- - got the same problem on the warty box - ifup -a only uped lo
<brain_v> i thought ubuntu is a african word
<Port048> lol brain
<RQ> unless you think the whole world is Africa, we're not
<RQ> ;] 
<brain_v> hehe
<brain_v> :D
<CarlK> arun-- - im sure there is a setting somewhere, no clue where
<Port048> philippines here brain
<brain_v> same here Port048! tagasan ka?:D
<thoreauputic> australia :)
<Port048> lol brain
<LinuxJones> brain_v, Canada
<RQ> hm
<RQ> lithuania
<Port048> pang @ brain
<no0tic> italy
<Port048> u?
<tritium> brain_v, hi
<brain_v> hi tritium!
<brain_v> wow italy
<arun--> CarlK: so it is the wireless tht is causing the difference?
<RQ> so
<no0tic> brain_v: wow... :(
<RQ> no other clues about the file save/open boxes?
<Port048> pangsnan brain
<CarlK> arun-- - leme try a wire to the warty box
<Port048> u?
<Port048> ahh okay.. where?
<Port048> ic.. dc ako
<CarlK> arun-- - this isn't a good test - I never configed the box for wired, so nothing was ever setup
<CoLoRiTaS> RQ, sveikas ;)
<arun--> CarlK: is ok mate, thanks for your help, need to hit the sack ..
<thanatosys> hello everyone
<thanatosys> does anyone know how to make aterm and the window go entirely transparent with the exception of the text like in alot of gentoo screenshots? also ive noticed they are all using fluxbox
<RQ> CoLoRiTaS, la
<thoreauputic> thanatosys: aterm -tr +sb
<CoLoRiTaS> RQ, usini Ubuntu?
<RQ> CoLoRiTaS, who da hell? ;] 
<RQ> usinu
<thoreauputic> thanatosys: that loses the scrollbar as well
<CoLoRiTaS> ir kaip atsiliepimai?
<thanatosys> thanks
<Mitario> RQ, hey! :)
<thoreauputic> thanatosys: you can specify text colour/background  eg  -bg black -fg white and so on
<RQ> hi Mitario
<RQ> ;)
<RQ> how ya doin'?
<RQ> ;] 
<thoreauputic> thanatosys: all the options are in the man page ;)
<RQ> CoLoRiTaS, geri. :)
<Assassinater> hey
<Assassinater> i got the warty release is that one good?
<Mitario> RQ, yeah, alright, you? :)
<apokryphos> Assassinater: It's good but old; go for Hoary.
<thoreauputic> Assassinater: of course :)
<RQ> Mitario, i'm cool :)
<Assassinater> go for hoary?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: "old" as in a few months? woo
<apokryphos> Assassinater: Latest distro, though technically "in developement"
<Port048> will they give a free cd of hoary? hehe
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: That's right. ;-)
<RQ> ;] ] 
<Assassinater> better to get warty or hoary?
<RQ> Assassinater, warthy is 2 months old
<RQ> hoary is fresh and not yet released
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: everything is relative, I guess ;-)
<Assassinater> new isnt always better
<felix_1> Anyone tried hoary array-5 install ?
<Assassinater> so ill get warty
<thoreauputic> Assassinater: hoary is more likely to break
<RQ> personally i don't think 2 months is OLD. there are older things out there. like debian. ;)
<apokryphos> felix_1: Was that the one released on the 14th? Someone needs to update the topic.
<BrianAnthony> hi
<Assassinater> where are the screenies in the site?
<felix_1> apokryphos: not 14th, 17th
<RQ> Mitario, any news on bmp? ;] 
<BrianAnthony> anyone in here running steam on cedega?
<apokryphos> felix_1: Right. Nope; I'm running array 4 still. Might as well upgrade, actually.
<Assassinater> hmm
<Assassinater> does ubuntu only have gnome?
<apokryphos> RQ: It isn't "old" in the sense that it has been out for two months, as you say. It is "old" in the sense that most people in here are running Hoary.
<tritium> apokryphos, you can use apt to stay updated.  No need to reinstall with array-5
<apokryphos> Assassinater: Nope. Has KDE too.
<AngryClip> BrianAnthony: me
<Assassinater> and Ice?
<apokryphos> Assassinater: Hoary comes with KDE 3.3.2
<BrianAnthony> Assassinater: You can get another WM you know
<Assassinater> by apt-get?
<arun> there are so many wirless routers around my place :) how do i know which one i am using right now ?
<thoreauputic> Port048: subscribe to the "announce" mailing list to get first chance at free Hoary Cds ;)
<apokryphos> tritium: Yup, I know. That's what I meant. =)
<Mitario> RQ, hmm, haven't been active over there for quite some time ;) I talk to descender sometimes still
<BrianAnthony> AngryClip: Did you get that goddamned Mozilla ActiveX error?
<AngryClip> BrianAnthony:  no, whem
<apokryphos> Assassinater: Yup. Just an apt-get dist-upgrade does it
<BrianAnthony> I got it, and I installed the plugin, but it's sitll the same
<tritium> apokryphos, ok, :)
<AngryClip> ^when
<AngryClip> it jsut isntalled for me, it was quite nice
<IamJacksUsername> Ubuntu 5.04 array 3.5 live CD i386: Created a folder called "suse" in /home/ubuntu with the GUI and then ran "mount -r -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/suse/" as root from /home/ which reports "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/suse/ busy". I get "umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted" and lsofs of the 2 dirs gives nothing. Anyone know how to mount the harddisk?
<Assassinater> where are the kde screens?
<BrianAnthony> AngryClip: do you know what I'm talking about atleast?
<apokryphos> Assassinater: You have to of course change yoru source.list
<apokryphos> Assassinater: KDE screendump?
<BrianAnthony> Assassinater: use ratpoison
<Assassinater> i mean as in screenies
<felix_1> apokryphos: I want to give a try to arry-5 because array-4 can't install grub on my system. I read that they fixed something in grub before february 17th. ...
<AngryClip> BrianAnthony: no idea, you getting the error when you are trying to install it? or play it?>
<BrianAnthony> play it
<apokryphos> Assassinater: Well, I put up some of mine not so long ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14871
<Riddell> Assassinater: which screenshots?
<BrianAnthony> I can install just fine
<AngryClip> which game
<CarlK> arun-- no prob
<BrianAnthony> but like the counter-Strike screen will come up
<BrianAnthony> and then it will exit before the menu gets there
<BrianAnthony> and I'm stuck with a 640x480 resolution until I restart X
<AngryClip> has steam finished upating
<RQ> apokryphos, hoary is buggy enough tho... i.e., now i'm having problems with ffox :)
<BrianAnthony> Yeah
<AngryClip> because sometimes it doesn't tell you
<BrianAnthony> I downloaded the games just fine
<AngryClip> has the icon changed
<thoreauputic> Assassinater: I imagine KDE on Ubuntu looks like, er, KDE ;-)
<BrianAnthony> AngryClip: the steam icon?
<AngryClip> because it is weird, it says the game is ready to play but it really is not since steam is "working"
<BrianAnthony> oh
<BrianAnthony> wel
<BrianAnthony> l
<AngryClip> yeah hold on, I will find the thread
<Assassinater> hey
<BrianAnthony> I get the errors when it loads text
<apokryphos> RQ: Eek. I've been on Hoary for some time, and to tell you the truth, I've only noticed one bug, and that's the "not being able to configure your panel", excluding repos dependencies problems.
<pfefferkeks> which pakete I nead for QT programming?
<Assassinater> is http://ubuntuguide.org
<Assassinater> a good guide?
<apokryphos> very good
<AngryClip> Assassinater: ace
<BrianAnthony> AngryClip: Do you know if Doom3 will install nicely =)
<CarlK> tritium - now that I am done with networking fun... did you have any questions about krecipes?
<apokryphos> RQ: Though, I Don't use ff myself, so I wouldn't have noticed it. Though, I have tried it a few times on Hoary.
<AngryClip> BrianAnthony: haven't tried it, but I think I read somewhere it runs nicer on nix than win
<AngryClip> BrianAnthony: I am sure there are linux binaries available for it
<RQ> :) good for you
<AngryClip> BrianAnthony: do a search on google
<RQ> it's related to text spacing ;/
<CarlK> tritium - I just installed it for the gf about 2 days ago - what is there is good, but it is a few steps behind Master Cook for windows
<CarlK> tritium - but the main developer responds to forum posts daily, and seems interested in catching it up
<apokryphos> Does no-one in here have access to change the topic?
<arun--> CarlK: all the restart and the ifup, screwed my internet connection, and now the network connection applet got a problem :) doesnt want to refresh its status
<CarlK> arun-- - I had to close all my ssh connections in and out of the box inorder to get "network stop" to stop
<tritium> CarlK, no, thanks for asking, though.
<Kwiat> hi there i'm new to programming on linux - do you know a good book (englisch or german) to start with? i'd like to start learning from the ground up
<tritium> Kwiat, do you have a language in mind?
<Kwiat> (language might be c/c++ or python)
<apokryphos> Kwiat: Programming what? Depends on what you want to go into.
<tritium> Kwiat, if you choose Python, you might read dive-into-python
<tritium> Kwiat, I believe it's installed by default in the diveintopython package.
<felix_1> Anyway I am actually downloading arr-5 : quite fast download :-) right now done dowloading 506MB iso ...
<Kwiat> i bought two different books on c (introductions for beginners) and was somehow dissappointed because they were kinda boring (written)
<Kwiat> tritium, do you mean its installed as an ebook?
<apokryphos> felix_1: Same here; just started. And just finished ;-). Installing now.
<tritium> Kwiat, no html
<felix_1> (H)
<Kwiat> tritium, dive-into-pyhton - is that kinda official standard lecture? python bible?
<Kwiat> tritium, iis it understandable even for complete beginners
<arun--> CarlK: like what you said, it is the auto eth1 problem in the interfaces file
* apokryphos will brb. Array 5.
<arun--> CarlK: if auto eth1 is not there, and i do a restart, DHCPRELEASE on eth1 to 192.168.1.1 port 67, this is the last line
<tritium> Kwiat, very good for beginners.
<BrianAnthony> AngryClip: brian@ALFRED:~/TransGaming_Drive/Program Files/Valve/Steam1 $ cedega STEAM.exe
<BrianAnthony> You need to install the Mozilla ActiveX control to
<BrianAnthony> be able to view webpages in this application
<Kwiat> tritium, thanks!i want to do some programming under/for ubuntu > gnome
<Kwiat> tritium,i read that python is a good choice for beginners (instead of c)
<arun--> CarlK: if auto eth1 is present, and i do a restart, it goes upto this line -> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7, after a DHCPRELEASE
<CarlK> arun-- - I am assuing it gets an IP a few seconds later?
<Kwiat> tritium, http://diveintopython.org/ says "Dive Into Python is a Python book for experienced programmers"
<arun--> CarlK: yes, only when there is "auto eth1", it does the "start" part of the "restart" block
<farruinn> Kwiat: /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/index.html <-- there are some links there
<arun--> else, it does only the "stop" part of the restart block
<CarlK> arun-- - seems like you have enough to file a bug report
<apokryphos> I wonder if there's a way to tell which array you have. Would have thought a cat /etc/issue would mention it...
<tritium> Kwiat, well, see what you think of it, in that case.
<Kwiat> tritium, you're right. definately
<arun--> CarlK: i am looking at the website, and where to do it
<CarlK> isn't there an app installed?
<CarlK> bug buddy or something
<arun--> Applications->system tools->bug report tool
<tritium> CarlK, were you trying to DCC with me?
<tritium> Or was that you Kwiat ?
<CarlK> not I
<JCarax> hi people
<tritium> Okay, whoever it was, it wasn't connecting
<CarlK> arun-- which takes you to bugzilla.ubuntu.com - how handy ;)
<ne0genius> hey guys .. i have my external firewire drive mounted .. how do i make it availabe under Computer (like floppy is) and show up on my desktop .. do i have to make a /mnt/folder and add it to fstab??
<JCarax> Anyone succeded into setting tv-out properly with nVidia & x.org?
<tritium> JCarax, yes
<Kwiat> apokryphos, which book would you suggest - i'd like to experiment with python and learn some basic programming ideas for ive little experience in xhtml and java so far
<JCarax> Tritium, would you share the config with this lost guy, please?
<JCarax> :D
<tritium> JCarax, sure.  I just read the README.gz in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx, and that explains how to set it up
<tritium> Did you look at that?
<JCarax> I had a overlook
<JCarax> but not deep
<LinuxJones> Kwiat, check this one out >> http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<felix_1> Wish me luck installing array-5! :-) c-you later today :-) -- oops: forgot I have to backup-burn my data before hehehe (H)
<Kwiat> LinuxJones, thanks!
<farruinn> Kwiat: that's the one I suggested - it's really well done I'd say
<tritium> JCarax, oh, I see.
<aplsin> ne0genius: it's _should_ automaticly mount itself and appear as an icon on the desktop, if not, there's a bug in ubuntu, gnome or udev/dbus/hal. :)
<apokryphos> Kwiat: For Python I'd recommend a couple of online tutorials, rather than texts. Will give you link.
<aplsin> (when you plug it in that is)
<Kwiat> farruinn, thanks, i had no permission to view it - it's installed automatically on my hard drive featuring ubuntu linux, isnt it?
<apokryphos> %tell Kwiat pytutorial
<Pyre> Kwiat: http://www.hetland.org/python/instant-hacking.php
<tar``> 'lo
<farruinn> Kwiat: yeah, you should be able to open diveintopython in firefox
<Kwiat> pyre, thanks - ah hetland, those guys from slashdot suggest reading him before "dive into python"
<ne0genius> aplsin: it did automount nicely under /media/ .. but its not available to save to or show up on my desktop .. are ther options or a config file i could edit and ad it manually
<JCarax> Ne0genius, I have the same problem with USB external drive
<ne0genius> JCarax: no luck yet?
<aplsin> ne0genius: aah.. well then atleast its partially working, but i dont know why it doesn't show up on the desktop. I'm not that into the internal workings of gnome :/
<JCarax> ne0genius, nop
<ne0genius> aplsin: me neither :(
<JCarax> However, sometimes it does show up
<JCarax> weird
<ne0genius> JCarax: how do u unmount it properly? if its showing up under /media/
<aplsin> ne0genius: if you don't get a solution here, try the forums or the mailing-list
<tar``> I've had my Warty system for several months now and I'm starting to notice that opening applications is taking much, much longer than before. Has anyone else noticed this?
<JCarax> ne0genius, it's properly mounted under /media
<ne0genius> aplsin: cool thanks .. i was surprised it showed my HFS+ filesystem right off the bat .. so cool
<ne0genius> JCarax: yeah .. but i'll need to unmount it right .. before i turn it off?
<JCarax> and if you want to umount it just look at the fdisk to see with /dev/ it is and then umount it
<JCarax> ne0genius, try "fdisk -l"
<apokryphos> How can I change what X I'm using? I've got both Xfree and xorg intsalled; want to use xorg, ideally
<farruinn> if you're in hoary you should be using xorg
<JCarax> ne0genius, and you'll see the external disks
<ne0genius> JCarax: its /dev/sda
<JCarax> like "/dev/sda5"
<aplsin> ne0genius: yeah i know, i've noticed ubuntu has pretty good support for most things out of the boxt. (been using it for less than a week so far)
<farruinn> and really, afaik xfree86 is removed when xorg is installed
<aplsin> boxt -> box
<JCarax> ne0genius, so just "umount /dev/sda"
<ne0genius> aplsin: im thrilled
<Trigx300> hey does anyone here do desktop publishing (comp graphics) using scribus, the gimp, quark ece..
<apokryphos> farruinn: Yeah, I *should* be. Is it right, though, that Xfree86 is running?
<ne0genius> JCarax: cool thanks .. hopefully i can find a solution to the other problem soon
<JCarax> ne0genius, good luck
<ne0genius> JCarax: thx
<apokryphos> farruinn: I'm almost entirely certain that I selected xorg as the default after the initial installation of it, but I see xfree still running.
<JCarax> (First time I help someone here ;)
<xoxox1> hello. i want to install Ubutu in User-Mode-Linux. anybody can please tell me any guide to do that?
<felix_1> ... burning backup: 2.9 GB of stuff!!!! not to be ignored!
<apokryphos> felix_1: Why backing up?
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, are you sure that you have both xserver-xorg and xorg-common installed ?
<farruinn> apokryphos: hm, so in top you see XFree86?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: Definitely, yes.
<apokryphos> farruinn: Yup.
<Kwiat> farruinn, what do you think what would be easier/funnier? to start with python or c? phython, i guess :)
<farruinn> have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, it should have removed xserver-xfree86 apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: Oh wait. Ergh .Xserver-xorg isn't installed. ;-)
<farruinn> Kwiat: I think python is a good language to start with
<aplsin> ne0genius: me too, this is the best "easy" distro i have used. (i'm an ex gentoo-user)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, install that and xserver-xfree86 will go away :)
<apokryphos> So I see. Thanks.
<Kwiat> farruinn, thanks a lot! yehaa, your all such nice people! open source is great!
<Trigx300> anyone good with the gimp, and\or scribus
<farruinn> Trigx300: if you have a gimp specific question I'm pretty sure there is #gimp
<tar``> Has anyone else noticed slowdowns in application startup time after a few months usage?
<Kwiat> im glad to start working at IBM this october, i'll choose the open source direction, sure!
<kbrooks> Trigx300, irc.gimp.org
<Trigx300> oh kool thanks
<Kwiat> thank you all for your kind help - until then i'll start programming and exploring linux in depth
<ne0genius> aplsin: i used gentoo for a while also .. those compiling times just killed me
<Kwiat> farruinn, what about these books at o'really? some people think of oreally-stuff as the best way to go...?
<aplsin> ne0genius: yeah i know.. but i stuck too it for about a year until last week. i gave up when "emerge -uD world" wanted too upgrade ~100 packages and one of them failed to compile. :)
<goldfish> o reilly books are good
<Trigx300> i have a gb sd card and id like to put a live linux on it pref. ubuntu can anyone help me?
<Trigx300> 1GB*
<jnk> hi
<CarlK> Trigx300 - the CD goes in the CD drive ;)
<CarlK> oh.. I get it...
<CarlK> I was thinking "I have foo sound card... {"
* CarlK feels dumb
<Trigx300> i want to boot from the 1gb sd card
<CarlK> yeah, got it now...
<Trigx300> insted of cd
<Trigx300> i tried coping the files but nothing
<tar``> Okay, where is a better place to ask about these system slowdowns? The forums?
<kbrooks> yes
<jnk> anyone else experiencing problems with the reply characters that get prepended to the original message in evolution ?  If I reply to a mail and press enter several times to creates new lines, the original message goes down (that's ok) but the '>' characters don't move so I end up writing my answer beside the '>'...
<tar``> Mkay. I'll try there then.
<CarlK> Trigx300 - a CD is more than just the files - the boot stuff is in a seperate part
<KING^^^> tritium:
<tritium> KING^^^, hello.
<jnk> (it's just a visual bug: it's corrected when the window is redrawn)
<KING^^^> hello  tritium i need a little , what this means ? : 4) install your newly created java packages for Ubuntu
<CarlK> Trigx300 - I don't know dink about booting from anthing other than CD, but try this: dd if=ubuntu.foo.iso of=/dev/sda
<CarlK> (or /dev/sdwhatever your sd card is)
<tritium> KING^^^, sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<CarlK> make sure it isn't mounted, that could cause issues
<Trigx300> i thought so but i was reeding dynadolic docs and it says to just copy
<KING^^^> thanks a lot tritium
<Trigx300> but you still need a boot loader
<Kwiat> bye
<tritium> KING^^^, sure.  Be sure to replace <package.deb> with the actual .deb you created ;)
<KING^^^> yes yes tritium  :)
<KING^^^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<KING^^^>  sun-j2sdk1.5
<kbrooks> KING^^^, add sudo. ;)
<KING^^^> i have added
<KING^^^> dpkg: error processing sun-j2sdk1.5 (--install):
<KING^^^>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<KING^^^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<KING^^^>  sun-j2sdk1.5
<Trigx300> ok i'll try thanks
<kbrooks> put it all in a pastebin
<KING^^^> in what ?
<membreya> use blackdown :P
<membreya> much easier
<KING^^^> so ... ?
<tritium> java-package is quite easy.  We'll get this resolved.  Don't worry
<KING^^^> what is with that error ?
<membreya> tritium: if all else fails..take the easy option :)
<KING^^^> now it works my java ?
<tritium> membreya, that goes against my engineering nature :)
<tritium> I like to solve the problems ;)
<membreya> I do internet banking support....always take the easiest option to get people up and running :P
<farruinn> Anyone use irssi? I can't alt+num to change windows, it's getting on my nerves :/
<goldfish> you should
<goldfish> I use it.
<goldfish> try esc + num
<farruinn> I ca
<aplsin> damn
* aplsin got stoned
<tritium> KING^^^, can you go to www.pastebin.com  and paste some info?
<bascule> in hoary, can anyone find a polypaudio plugin for xmms?
<bascule> I couldn't
<farruinn> arg, I don't like gnome-terminal when it crashes, thank god for screen
<farruinn> goldfish: it's working now, I think it wasn't before because I had tabs
<bascule> I have built one, and xmms it's self for that matter,cause the package segfaults
<tritium> bascule, esound
<thechitowncubs> Hello
<bascule> esound works on polypaudio? well who 'da though it
<KING^^^> what info tritium ?
<stuNNed> farruinn: just out of curiousity, what is crashing gnome-terminal?
<goldfish> farruinn: weird :)
<tritium> bascule, polypaudio is a drop-in replacement for esound.  clients aren't supposed to know the difference
<thechitowncubs> Recently comcase changed their dns servers and hostname and now my Ubuntu machine isn't working, but all the other windows computers are, is there something I should change to make it work?
<farruinn> stuNNed: I was just had two tabs open, one with screen running irssi and one just running bash.  It froze, got the "application not responding"
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: what are you using to connect? pppoe?
<thechitowncubs> No
<tritium> KING^^^, can you paste the errors you get?  Let me see the commands you run too.
<thechitowncubs> just ethernet
<stuNNed> farruinn: that's too bad, when using mutt/irssi here i just use screen and not tabs
<hawke_> tritium: I find that it is not, and I have to kill it and start it manually in order for stuff to play via the esd method.
<stuNNed> farruinn: but gnome-terminal has been unstable for me as well, at times
<bascule> the polyp one from http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/xmms-polyp/ is fine too
<tritium> hawke, yeah, it's quite buggy right now
* farruinn doesn't particularly like gnome-terminal
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: all machines connected to a router?
<thechitowncubs> yes
<thechitowncubs> MODEM ----- ROUTER ----COMPs
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: shouldn't be a problem then, did you run 'dhclient eth0'? if wired.
<membreya> thechitowncubs: DHCP? :)
<hawke_> Anyone here know if there is any / what application to use for palm pilot syncing?  gnome-pilot/gpilotd runs fine...but I can't find any program to actually do anything with it.
<bascule> it has one imrovemet over esound that I like, xmms oscilloscope goes at full speed :)
<thechitowncubs> what if i don't want DHCP, i want a static IP to my comp
* stuNNed likes gnome-terminal but it could be a little more stable :\
<bascule> OK, next one:
<bascule> kenny@Kript:~ $ glxinfo
<bascule> Segmentation fault
<bascule> kenny@Kript:~ $ glxgears
<bascule> Segmentation fault
<bascule> *shrug* ... anyone?
<hawke_> bascule: Something wrong with libgl, I'd assume
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: then add your static routes
<bascule> OK, nvidia drivers in, so that would be a start
<thechitowncubs> it would be great if you could help with that =D
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: doesn't sound like a problem with comcast dns, sounds like a problem with static routes on your router and linux box
* tritium forgot who asked about TV-out
<ftk> how can i enable the rear-output of my soundblaster?
<membreya> tritium: did anyone? :) I did like a week ago :P
<thundrcleeze> ftk, it's in the mixer
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: i just use dhcp, sorry, don't deal with the hassle of static routes, and bind mac address to static ips in router interface
<thechitowncubs> that DHclient command fixed my not being able to get onto the internet, thanks =D, but i would like to have a static ip
<tritium> membreya, yeah, somebody today wanted my config file for nvidia tv-out.  What are you looking for?
<ftk> thundrcleeze, question is rather where / which control is it
<thechitowncubs> oh, ok
<thechitowncubs> its that hard to do?
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: that way the ip of boxen never changes but still using dhcp
<membreya> tritium: happiness in life?
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: if your router supports it, no.
<thechitowncubs> i have a WRT54G
<thechitowncubs> it supports about everything i throw at it
<thundrcleeze> ftk, under the ALSA for me I think it's either Surround or PCM Surround
<tritium> membreya, apt-get install it!   :)
<membreya> tritium: ...your nerd side is showing :P
<membreya> "package not found"
<tritium> crap, maybe it's in multiverse?
<membreya> all repo
<tritium> :)
<thechitowncubs> Stuned: the IP will not change?
<membreya> s
<membreya> enabled cap'n
<tritium> heh
<stuNNed> thechitowncubs: no. not if you bind it to the mac address of the ethernet card
<thechitowncubs> is that hard to do?
<stuNNed> again, no.  it is easy to do.  and is done on the router side, not the linux box side.
<thechitowncubs> he, ok... too much work
<kbrooks> ok, i have a question
<membreya> kbrooks: ...the answer is 42 (if you're searching for the meaning of life)
<kbrooks> membreya, :|
<kbrooks> i want to specify the number of superblocks to backup when i run mkfs -m 0 -j /dev/hdb2
<hawke_> Is there a way to force/convince the gnome mixer program to use alsa in preference to oss?
<stuNNed> hawke_: you should have two mixers, one oss and one alsa, afaik
<membreya> kbrooks: as quoted by hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
<kbrooks> how do i do this
<ewhitten> (but what's the question?)
<stuNNed> membreya: a friend gave me that in mp3 format, is it worth a listen?
<membreya> stuNNed: it's better to read the book ...or watch the tv series...but well worth it :D
<thundrcleeze> is there a way to scroll up a page in terminal, and if so, how?
<membreya> tritium: would know what it's like ...he's a nerd :P
<ewhitten> membreya:  or watch the upcoming movie this summer? ;)
<meuserj|work> membreya, agreed..
<membreya> we can smell our own
<membreya> ewhitten: movie?! w00t! :D
<hawke_> stuNNed: Aha, I didn't see that.  Thanks!
<membreya> I don't really keep up on movies these days
<tritium> membreya, meuserj|work funny ;)
<arbeck> I've followed the directions in the guide, but none of my multimedia plugins work in firefox
<farruinn> thundrcleeze: shift+page up
<membreya> arbeck: what plugins?
<thundrcleeze> Thanks, farruinn.
<membreya> and what arch are you running?
<ewhitten> membreya:  http://media.eod.com/hhgttg_high.mov
<arbeck> membreya: quicktime, windows media, etc
<CarlK> arbeck - im trying to get flash plugin to make sound... whats the url of what you tried?
<Echylo> #finemusic -< for all your music chats! :p
<arbeck> I followed the directions in the guide for this: How to install Multimedia Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox (Non-Pentium 4)?
<Echylo> k nvm, just trying to launch a music channel
<membreya> Echylo: what's that got to do with the price of bread?
<Echylo> and where the are you talking about bread
<membreya> it's a turn of phrase...but how do you turn a phrase? and is turn of phrase simply a turn of phrase
<membreya> my head hurts
<Echylo> I am just trying to launch up a channel where you can talk about music
<Echylo> and use the music perl scripts
<Echylo> so it's not annoying
<membreya> all scripts are annoying ;)
<Echylo> but if you make a new channel for it?
<arbeck> membreya: I just get a little box telling me I need to install the plugins...
<membreya> arbeck: when you click on the plugin ...what type of plugin does it say?
<Echylo> ok then we don't launch a music channel
<Echylo> bad idea :p
<arbeck> membreya: unknown plugin
<CarlK> rats - that doesn't look like it will help my soundless flash problem
<membreya> hrm
<membreya> what website arbeck
<arbeck> everyone of them... but I've been testing quicktime on quicktime.com
<tritium> membreya, anyway, what I had meant was what kind of tv-out info were you looking for?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: Heh. I've run into a few problems.
<membreya> tritium: ....you should have asked a week ago when I couldnt get it working :P
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: Currently don't have X... xorg ran into some errors. On re-installing Xfree it complained of failed dependencies, which seems weird enough.
<Trigx300> i cant remember the comand to open an app with temp root access can anyone help me?
<membreya> tritium: the only problem I have now is I want to run the TV as a second monitor ....to put my movies onto ..but it kept opening programs on the tv and I didnt want it to
<membreya> Trigx300:
<membreya> sudo
<tritium> membreya, which vid card?
<membreya> geforce 4000
<Trigx300> sudo -?
<membreya> ive got it set to clone right now
<Trigx300> just sudo?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: Not entirely sure what I can do. Thinking of using dist-upgrade some way..
<membreya> Trigx300: sudo loads the prog as root
<mz2> how do i make a package "not kept back"
<farruinn> Trigx300: yes, sudo [command]  or gksudo [command]  if the command is a gui app
<membreya> so sudo <prog name>
<Trigx300> ok thanks
<tritium> membreya, are you using TwinView option?
<membreya> Trigx300: or you can do sudo -s ;)
<membreya> tritium: yup :)
<tritium> hmm, works for me
<membreya> tritium: it works for me too ..but it kept opening programs at random on the tv
<tritium> JCarax, http://www.pastebin.com/244568
<CarlK> membreya - how often does a program open? ;)
<arbeck> membreya: out of ideas?
<membreya> CarlK: .....gnome startup? :P ...opening browser etc
<apokryphos> Hmm. Could perhaps anyone else help? Don't have X. Any way to re-install Hoary without CDs?
<membreya> arbeck: I havent played that much :( most of my multimedia I just load in seperate progs
<kbrooks> apokryphos, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<farruinn> apokryphos: you were going to install xorg,right?
<CarlK> membreya - I was invisioning you just sitting there, and every 10 secons another program would start itsself ;)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I just did one, which caused the problems, so that won't work. :(
<apokryphos> farruinn: Yup. Ran into problems with xorg, tried to re-install xfree... it complained of failed depdendencies and whatnot.
<membreya> CarlK: :P
<kbrooks> apokryphos, what problems?
<arbeck> membreya: i've had it working using mplayer in mandrake... but the mplayer-mozilla package only appears to work for pentium processors in apt
<farruinn> apokryphos: I would install xorg, and if there are problems run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<apokryphos> kbrooks: With xorg? There's a log file... would send it if I can figure out how.
<farruinn> arbeck: it might be available as a source package
<spiral> hi
<apokryphos> farruinn: Ok, will try that.
<membreya> oooo firefox update on the repos :D
<farruinn> apokryphos: if you're running hoary you will want xorg I think:)
<tritium> JCarax, does that help?
<apokryphos> farruinn: On trying to install xorg-common, I'm told "xfree86-driver-fglrx-deve has unmet dependencies"
<apokryphos> farruinn: Isn't this particularly weird? I'm not even installing anything relating to xfree
<farruinn> you might try removing everything xfree86 first
<arbeck> farruinn: well... there is mplayer-custom which is supposed to be compiled from source, but I couldn't make it work
<Cerberus> are there any programs like visual C++ in windows for Linux?
<hummm> evening, can someone help me with gdb. Cant debug it with it, it just prints "init.c no such file or directory"
<hummm> :/
<bratwalls> hi
<kq> hello, my name is santiago and i'm a freelance writer for a tech magazine in argentina.  i've been compiling some suggestions for the ubuntu developers, and i was wondering what would be the best medium for contacting them...
<apokryphos> farruinn: Right, done. Sorry, what was the reconfigure command again? Can't figure out how to scroll up in this thing. :)
<farruinn> apokryphos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> apokryphos: page up
<goldfish> scrolls up in irssi
<bratwalls> I would like to acquire an ibook, but don't know about wifi usb compatibility with Ubuntu (because airport extreme seems to be not supported)
<bratwalls> any idea?
<apokryphos> goldfish: Ergh. Heh. I presumed it wasn't going to work because could get normal command line to scroll up with that. Thanks.
<goldfish> np :)
<bratwalls> powerbooks seems to be fine also, to use it with pcmcia wifi card, but I prefer ibook (they are cheaper)
<apokryphos> farruinn: On now selecting the desired xserver, xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-dbg comes up. What is the latter?
<farruinn> apokryphos: sounds like xorg with debugging built in, I don't think that's what you want.
<apokryphos> k
<cybane> Do you make mount points just like you make directories
<farruinn> yeah, mkdir /mnt/whatever
<farruinn> sudo mkdir that is
<cybane> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<cybane>        or too many mounted file systems
<cybane> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<cybane> what did I do wrong?
<jono> hi all
<goldfish> hey
<jono> is it know that a recent dist-upgrade makes the taskbar in gnome not display programs?
<tritium> jono, all up-to-date here without that problem.  Did you see if any packages were removed?
* tritium misses jimmac cursor theme
<apokryphos> farruinn: Looks promising. Going to reboot.
<kq> well let's say it again: my name i santiago roza, i'm a freelance writer for a tech magazine, and i was trying to contact (some) ubuntu developers.
<farruinn> kq: #ubuntu-devel or the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<membreya> to add additional codecs to mplayer I need to recompile it correct?
<kq> thanks a lot, farruinn
<cybane> What do you when the floppy will not unmount?
<no0tic> hi
<wizz33> i have the same problem as jono
<membreya> cybane: umount with a -l option
<jono> tritium, wizz33 yeah, not sure what the problem is
<wizz33> about 50% of my icons have disappeard
<no0tic> when I plug an usbstick it doens't show up on desktop even if it has been mounted automagically. It showed up once, then it didn't anymore
<Deft> no0tic, there's a bug or three in the bugzilla about that
<no0tic> Deft: I will take a look
<CarlK> does the basic install auto partition with no choices, or does it stop and ask you?
<cybane> thanks mem
<membreya> np
<wizz33> icons like evo, the help icon, all my desktop icons wich are a .iso .zip .txt.
* donncha is away: I'm Gone!
<itga> I have qoestion about Promise PDC 20378 RAID
<itga> I can not install on ubuntu, Does it support that RIAD CARDM
<cybane> Why is that whenever I try to mount the floppy the names of the files will come up but the files have 0 bytes
<farruinn> CarlK: it will ask whether you want to erase the entire harddrive or partition it manually
<membreya> itga: what does it say in dmesg?
<cybane> then when I try to unmount it will say that it is mounted multiple times
<membreya> cybane: bad disk? :)
<cybane> works under any windows OS
<cybane> has my resume on it
<itga> membreya: i can not remmember, but it can use SATA feature
<goldfish> bash: unmount: command not found
<goldfish> any reason i shud be getting that?
<membreya> goldfish: cos it's umount
<itga> I have 2 HDD with bios RAID 1 configure
<cybane> the unmount command is umount
<goldfish> membreya: lol
<goldfish> haha
<goldfish> Sorry :)
<itga> but when I boot ubuntu SATA for 2 appear, What's wrong?
<dredg> ubuntu probably doesn't support the bios raid but supports the sata controller
<membreya> itga: im not much help, i dont use raid
<membreya> itga: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1
<apokryphos> farruinn: Right. Got X back (woo). But resolution refuses to go higher than 640x480.
<itga> membreya: Oh, your answer it make me feel good with this community
<farruinn> apokryphos: are you using the correct video driver?
<membreya> itga: as I said..sorry dude, I've no experience with RAID so I can only provide web references :(
<itga> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1 : software RAID
<farruinn> apokryphos: as in what's described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<apokryphos> farruinn: I selected "nv" (the default); should I have gone for nvidia
<farruinn> apokryphos: iirc that's only if you have the binary drivers installed
<apokryphos> for nvidia, right?
<mattw> is there a hoary specific channel or are hoary questions welcome here?
<itga> membreya: It's enough
<farruinn> apokryphos: take a look at that wiki page, you need to install nvidia-glx first
<tritium> apokryphos, nvidia for binary drivers in linux-restricted-modules, nv otherwise
<no0tic> Deft: I read bugzilla, but it refers to warty, I assumed. On hoary there's still the same issue
<apokryphos> farruinn: brb
<jon__> Hello, has anyone had any luck or got any suggestions on how I could get 3D support for my ATI graphics card?
<faassen> anyone has problems logging back into gnome after logging out to gdm in hoary?
<jon__> Its a Mach64 chipset in my Compaq M700
<apokryphos> farruinn: Excellent stuff; xorg up and running smoothly.
<helio7> apokryphos: did you try installing the nvidia driver like this?  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<farruinn> helio7: I thought ubuntuguide.org was for warty?
<cybane> OPEN OFFICE FTW!!
<apokryphos> helio7: Yeah, already did that on xfree. Just had to use nvidia instead of nv driver.
<faassen> when I log out to gdm and log back in, I get the cursor and then tings just hang forever.
<faassen> things.
<apokryphos> farruinn: I think it is primarily, but a lot of things are necessarily applicable to both.
<jon__> Is Xorg easy to set up?
<mattw> does polyp work at all with gstreamer in hoary?
<jon__> I'm thinking it may have better support for my Mach64 ATI chipset.
<helio7> farruinn I think that section is still applicable, although I'm not sure...  was just checking to see where in the process he was... apokryphos so you fixed it/
<Sionide> huzzah
<tritium> mattw, not very well
<apokryphos> jon__: Reasonable ;-). If you don't come into errors; just did it.
<tritium> mattw, you have to kill and restart it with each gnome-session to get it working
* mattw was expecting to find a gst-polyp deb included
<apokryphos> helio7: Yup. :) Nice to have X back. Being without X is always a nice challenge though. Unless you cheat on IRC :P
<faassen> I guess nobody has the logout/login problem on hoary..hm..weird.
<helio7> apokryphos: being without X is my least favorite part... I don't mind doing everything by command line but tried installing gentoo recently on a machine and spend hours and hours longing to have my X back with no success... when I upgraded to hoary I lost it temporarily and kindof panicked lol
<mamadou> hoary
<apokryphos> helio7: Heh, I know the feeling. My brother installed Gentoo; three days in command line. :P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i must be better at gentoo :P i can get it going in about a day.
<mamadou> gentoo kinda su**
<Dr_willis> Of course if you use the premade packages its faster.. but that first update can take forever.
<cybane> If I wanted to upgrade to Openoffice 1.1.4 what would be the best way to do that?
<Dr_willis> Gentoo is a tool. :P it has its pros and cons.
<apokryphos> It seems like a real nice distro from what I've see on it; very very fast, and emerge seems excellent. It's just the original installation that seems real silly.
<helio7> excellent, powerful distro from what I've heard from lotsa smart linux-folks I know but a little bit too time-consuming for my tastes... I've also heard lots of respect for ubuntu in the #gentoo channel
<apokryphos> That channel is hu-uge
<mamadou> Am I on ubuntu channel ?
<apokryphos> cybane: I think you would have to do it manually, by getting source or .deb package.
<apokryphos> mamadou: You are. :)
<mamadou> aha
<mamadou> I'd like some info from you dudes
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  yea - they could make the install better.. but i tend to ssh into the box i am installng it on. and just cut/paste from the install guide.
<mamadou> how can I upgrade to kde3.3 ?
<apokryphos> mamadou: You running hoary?
<mamadou> no
<mamadou> warty
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: Sounds like a good idea
<mamadou> (hoary is kinda hard to find)
<tkz> Any idea how to go about fixing problems with wep encryption in wireless network connection?
<apokryphos> mamadou: Would be a long process; would need to compile from source I presume, or get some type of package. Hoary comes with kde 3.3.2, I recommend doing that.
<apokryphos> mamadou: Heh. All you have to do is change your sources and do a apt-get dist-upgrade.
<apokryphos> mamadou: not that hard ;-)
<cybane> I am going to be chaning to FVWM2 when my brother gets time to come around help me with it.  He has been using Linux forever and offered his help
<mamadou> oh I just installed ubuntu
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  of course once ya get it installed... you rarely need to do it again :P
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: Might try Gentoo in the coming weeks if I get bored enough.
<mamadou> ubuntu suits my tastes
<apokryphos> :)
<tkz> don't go gentoo-way... been there, done that, got sick of compiling...
<mamadou> but I was kinda believing that I could get kde 3.3 as it was not on my original iso
<jmob> The benefits of compiling aren't worth the costs.
<Sionide> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH  <-- anyone how what compiler i need??
<cybane> You can get KDE for warty you just have to do all the work to get it on there
<apokryphos> mamadou: Are you on dial-up?
<jmob> Gentoo is based on a fairly fundamentally faulty assumption that compiling makes everything better.
<mamadou> nan
<apokryphos> Sionide: Get the build-essential package from the repos
<mamadou> I am on some 2Mo dsl
<apokryphos> jmob: Still, the emerge library looks pretty hu-uge. ;-) But I agree, compiling everything would be an extreme gratuitous hassle pehraps.
<mamadou> (ppp0e and all thart)
<apokryphos> mamadou: Cool, I'd recommend just upgrading to Hoary.
<Sionide> apokryphos, alright
<jmob> Getting code compiled for your processor can be a good thing... but for most people it doesn't matter -- and gcc optimizations are crap.
<mamadou> but the fact is that this version looks kinda unstable
<jon__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7200.html
<jon__> 3d Accel with ATI Mach64 Hopefully
<apokryphos> mamadou: It's technically in developement, but like I've said, I haven't found any signficant problems and only found one actual bug.
<jmob> apokryphos: huge, maybe, but how well maintained, Gentoo has a reputation for having a developer turnaround worse than fast food places turns around employees.
<apokryphos> hehe
<mamadou> is it necessary to upgrade to HOARY?
<Sionide> lemme get this straight, if i got a cd from the shipit thingy, will i automatically get another one when hoary is released?
<Dr_willis> Im getting where i dont want/need to be cutting edge. :P
<apokryphos> mamadou: Not necessary, of course, but I'd recommend it. Particularly if you're looking to install kde 3.3.2
<mamadou> aha
<jmob> apokryphos: if you've used Gentoo for 6 months, hung out in the IRC channel, and fixed a couple things, bam, you're a developer!
<Guybrush|Numb> LOL!
<mamadou> why do you recommend it is not necessary ?
<mamadou> (if)
<apokryphos> jmob: Hehe. Sounds like a Linux rehabilitation centre :P
<jmob> apokryphos: not exactly the kind of developer background most distros are looking for.
<Guybrush|Numb> jmob: then that makes me a debian guru ?!? :-P
<looksaus> what is the easiest way to let someone who is on the same LAN and using MS Windows share my desktop?
<apokryphos> mamadou: It's the "latest" distro.
<Sionide> looksaus, samba
<jmob> Guybrush|Numb: maybe by Gentoo standards ;)
<looksaus> something vnc based? or xdmcp
<sys2> hay, anyone on amd64? :>
<Sionide> looksaus, oh right, vnc yeah
<mamadou> I don't need the "latest"
<Sionide> i think it's built into ubuntu
<jmob> sys2: I am, on my computer at home.
<sys2> doh
<Sionide> it's called remote desktop or something? agh, cant remember now..
<mamadou> I want one that works fine dude
<sys2> i want the kernel config
<sys2> :P
<apokryphos> mamadou: You sure don't, which is why I said it wasn't necessary
<sys2> the kernels i build just plain out lags
<sys2> :/
<mamadou> ah ok
<jmob> sys2: why? the default ubuntu kernel works well
<sys2> its not the ubuntu kernel :>
<apokryphos> mamadou: However, to repeat, you did say you wanted kde 3.3. The easiest way to get that (especially if you've got dsl) is to upgrade to hoary. What you do is up to you.
<sys2> its for my distro :P
<sys2> or .. the distro i use
<jmob> sys2: linux-image-2.6.10-amd64 something
<helio7> mamadou: because hoary supports kde by default.  in April it will be live, but now it's working a few kinks out.  If you're new to linux you might just try sticking with gnome for a bit or trying something light like fluxbox for a while until hoary is considered "stable" Still it's easier to deal with a fully supported KDE on hoary than hacking it together yourself on warty... either way you are risking something I guess
<apokryphos> sys2: See the tweaking thread in the forums
<jmob> sys2: steal the kernel config from the ubuntu kernel then
<Guybrush|Numb> is hoary upgrade safe enough ?
<ssamf> will wlan-ng drivers work with the gnome-network tool by hoary final
<sys2> jmob, yeah .. thats what imn trying to do
<sys2> thereby i asked if someone was on an amd64 :>
<faassen> so really nobody has problems in hoary logging back into gnome from gdm after logging out once?
<faassen> it works for all you guys?
<Guybrush|Numb> faassen: it works for me
<faassen> it really frustrated the heck out of me yesterday.
<helio7> faassen I don't; what's the screen look like when you log out?
<ssamf> faassen yes
<Guybrush|Numb> faassen: what's ur prob ?
<faassen> I tried killing random processes, removing the tmp directory.
<faassen> log into gnome as a user.
<ssamf> faassen it works
<faassen> log out.
<faassen> arrive at gdm screen.
<faassen> log back in.
<sys2> dammit ... i forgot .. deb packages :>
<faassen> get a cursor, but blank screen.
<faassen> panel never appears, nothing does.
<Pluk> looks like gnome-panel screwing up
<mamadou> aha
<Guybrush|Numb> which is the last spawned process ?
<mamadou> I see
<faassen> Pluk: possibly, though no left-clicking either.
<Guybrush|Numb> faseen: which is the last spawned process ?
<faassen> or is that right clicking?
<faassen> Guybrush|Numb: good question, but I'm not with my laptop right now.
<Guybrush|Numb> just ALT+F1
<Guybrush|Numb> faaseen: login on the console and check with ps -auxww
<thorN> Is telnet a remote shell prompt?
<faassen> oh, that's antoher issue.
<jmob> faassen: I had that problem with my laptop yesterday, or a similar problem, rebooting fixed it for some reason
<faassen> Guybrush|Numb: I'm not witht he laptop.
<faassen> jmob: I rebooted it forever.
<faassen> anyway, consoles didn't work.
<faassen> whenever I went to a console, it bounces me happily bakc to gdm.
<Guybrush|Numb> faaseen: i did not mean for you to tell me now :-)
<faassen> or the logged in gnome, I think.
<jmob> faassen: heh, okay, you shouldn't rely on reboot in Linux anyway :)
<faassen> I know about ps -aux (ww I don't understand)
<faassen> jmob: yeah, which is why I positively hated this.
<Sionide> woo loads of stuff needs an upgrade:s
<Guybrush|Numb> faaseen: wide, ignores columns
<jmob> faassen: ps auxwww lists everything
<faassen> okay, I'll try some wwww :)
<Sionide> i just marked all upgrades, there's about 102.. heh *leaves it going for a while*
<Guybrush|Numb> =)
<helio7> anyone know how to control volume from the command line? I'm in fluxbox atm and haven't bothered installing some volume control tool
<selinium_> how do i find out what my ip address is?
<apokryphos> selinium_: whatismyip.com
<hawke_> selinium_: ifconfig -a
<cocol> hwatismyip.com
<cocol> whatismyip.com
<jono> anyone know when the graphical boot is going to be in hoary?
<hawke_> helio7: alsamixer ?
<faassen> anyway, thanks, I'll check things out again when I'm home in a bit.
<Guybrush|Numb> faaseen: good luck
<helio7> hawke_ thanks a bunch ! I was being deafened my my sister's instant messages in gaim lol
<hawke_> helio7: hehe
<hawke_> helio7: No problem
<mamadou> helio7 how do u xplain this : I wanted a kde and the one i got is not the lastest
<Riddell> mamadou: what did you get?
<helio7> mamadou: how did you install it? via apt-get or synaptic?
<mamadou> 3.2.3
<mamadou> sinaptic
<Riddell> mamadou: then you are using warty
<mamadou> yes
<mamadou> i got it w/ gnome only
<eli> Mozilla/Firefox can not see network printers defined in cups? Anybody knows how to solve this?
<smallstar> hi, hi
<mamadou> so i got kde trough the synaptic
<mamadou> and it is not the 3.3
<apokryphos> mamadou: I've told you that warty sources won't have kde 3.3
<selinium_> Cheers guys for the ip address help!
<apokryphos> mamadou: You can install kde through synaptic, but only in hoary.
<apokryphos> *kde 3.3
<Anubis> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mamadou> i did it w/ warty
<mamadou> 4 sure
<Anubis> 99% [3 Packages gzip 0]  [Query] 
<Anubis> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Anubis> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<Anubis>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<apokryphos> mamadou: You almost certainly didn't install kde 3.3 through synaptic, with warty. You can't; the repos don't have it.
<Anubis> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.  Just printed out http://filtered.typepad.com/markjones/2004/04/enough_intellit.html - and it is like missing a page.. print prview is all messed also.
<mamadou> ok ok
<Dr_willis> useing firefox. anyone care to double check in their print preview?
<mamadou> the magazine i got the cd from said the contrary
<eli> Anybody has managed to get networked printers to appear in mozilla/firefox?
<Dr_willis> eli,  mine works :P
<mamadou> this linux mags are all dope
<Dr_willis> eli,  i got a cheap $50 parallel-network adapator for my laserjet6l
<mamadou> 100% dope!
<apokryphos> mamadou: It said kde 3.*3* was available with warty?
<eli> Dr_willis: do you see the list of printers in mozilla/firefox?
<mamadou>  yes
<mamadou> they say i could get it trough sinaptic
<mamadou> this is scandalous!
<bretzel> Just finished installing Hoary array-cd #5 !! The installation went --- PERFECT --- !!! :-):-);-)
<apokryphos> mamadou: Well, I'm sorry to hear that. The only way you can is if you've got hoary.
<Dr_willis> eli,  Hmm i think i saw it say 'laser' :P i just got the 1 printer. so it aint much of a list
<mamadou> sh*t
<Dr_willis> printer: pop down menu. shows laser. :P i configured the printer with the gnome-prnt tool is all i did.
<mamadou> that fake linux mags took advantage of me
<eli> Dr_willis: I have 3 printers: a network printer, and 2 printers attached to a windows machine. Can not see either of them in mozilla or firefox.
<mamadou> they can go hell
<Dr_willis> eli,  the gnome-printing tool sees them all?
<eli> Dr_willis: yes, this is the printing tool in the Computer tab?
<JDigital> Can anyone help me with ssh? When I connect, it gets as far as accepting my password and stalls. The cursor just blinks. What's odd is that if I mistype my password it'll tell me "wrong password", so everything is fine until I successfully enter the correct password. Whereupon it just flashes the cursor at me instead of saying "welcome to teh server!!1"
<JDahl> mamadou, just dist-upgrade to Hoary in a few months, and all will be swell
<mamadou> okok other question for ya dudes :
<eli> Dr_willis: and the printers are seen ok in open office.
<Dr_willis> eli,  no clue then.  kde's browser sees them?
<Dr_willis> or gnomes browser?
<JDigital> hey, a fellow JD
<mouche> can anyone tell me how to enable a hibernate or at least standby (like in WinXP) mode in warty?
<mamadou> I got a soud problem
<mamadou> (sound)
<Dr_willis> mouche,  heh - it can be more of a hastle then its worth.
<Dr_willis> hassle
<eli> Dr_wilis: what is the gnome browser?
<mouche> Why is that Dr-willis?
<apokryphos> eli: nautilus?
<Guybrush|Numb> mouche: my tests lead to believe there no way to use suspend to ram on warty with NFORCE2 :-|
<eli> Dr_wilis: nautilus does not have any printing option, in my installation
<mouche> I'd be happy frankly if I could just get the backlight to turn off without locking up the machine
<Guybrush|Numb> lol
<thorN> Should I install telnetd on another computer to telnet it?
<Dr_willis> heh.. what laptop is this mouche?
<Dr_willis> thorN,  telnet is old... use ssh.
<mouche> Compaq presario 900
<Dr_willis> and insecure.
<zenrox> thorN, use ssh
<delltony> is there a winrar equiv in linux? or just simply use unrar?
<Dr_willis> mouche,  there may be some tweaks/tools out just for that make/model. My sony vaio had a lot of  extra tools
<crimsun> delltony: or rar.
<Dr_willis> delltony,  thers no 'rar gui' type tool like winrar - that ive seen.
<Trigx300> hey im trying to open a prog with sudo what should  put after the -  the its a gui app
<zenrox> crimsun, its rar-2.80
<thorN> Ah I see
<hawke_> delltony: ark and/or file-roller may support rar via unrar
<thorN> Does SSH work like telnet?
<mouche> Thanks Dr_willis, I'll google it.  Mysterious behaviour in general with this machine on log-outs and reboots
<jmob> Dr_willis: there is
<hawke_> thorN: Pretty much
<zenrox> thorN,  yes
<delltony> ok was wondering cause i know if you click on a rar it wants to open it with x-rar
<delltony> so i was kinda wondering thanks
<thorN> Because I'm confused between (X)INETD and SSH
<Dr_willis> jmob,  tere is now? :P cool. i tend to use 'mc' to do that work..
<apokryphos> Trigx300: a plain sudo in front should work fine.
<Dr_willis> thorN,  xinted starts a service as needed..
<farruinn> Trigx300: you should use 'gksudo [app] ' for a gui app
<Dr_willis> xinetd. :P
<jmob> Dr_willis: The GNOME archive manager thing knows how to manage them if you have rar/unrar installed
<thorN> lol, oops
<dere1> i am sure this gets asked all the time... i have not yet read the manual so have my flame suit on
<mouche> reckless noob question here:  am I traumatizing my installation when I simply hold down the power button to shut the thing off?
<Dr_willis> jmob,  cool. thats good and bad i guess. :P every time i see an RAR file - i think .. yea another silly new file format.  it has its usses - but i see it used when its NOT needed/best answer
<hawke_> mouche: somewhat, yes
<mouche> no ill effects so far
<thorN> I'll apt-get SSH server and try that, thanks chaps
<dere1> is there a reasonably easy way to convert an existing debian install to ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> thats a KICK in the head shutdown. :
<Trigx300> command not found
<jmob> thorN: xinetd is a super server, there's pretty much no relation between xinetd and ssh other than the server bit
<hawke_> mouche: It's not the recommended way to shut down. :-)
<farruinn> Trigx300: what are you trying to run?
<mamadou> the cd player is on but i don't hear any sound!
<Trigx300> mldonkey
<mouche> funny derel, I was wondering about the reverse-- converting warty to debian
<hawke_> mouche: But if you experience no ill effects, no problem right?
<jmob> thorN: sshd is a standalone "secure shell" server
<thorN> OK, I understand (i think)
<dere1> mamadou: that would be a good module for a wife...
<farruinn> Trigx300: ok, I'm not going to ask why you want to do that, but don't
<dere1> the wife is one but i don't hear any sound! ;)
<mamadou> ?
<dere1> er s/one/on
<mamadou> i don't see
<thorN> Can I get FTP to run through SSH?
<Trigx300> whys that?
<hawke_> thorN: there's 'sftp' which lets you do similar things to ftp
<mamadou> what ya mean derel ?
<jmob> thorN: you can get sftp to run through ssh
<dere1> it was a joke
<mamadou> aha
<dere1> you had said that the cd was on but you couldn't hear anything
<thorN> At the moment I have VSFTPD running through INETD
<mamadou> british humour i suppose ?
<hawke_> thorN: as well as 'scp'
<evarlast> sshd can run standalone, OR via inetd/xinetd.
<thorN> I don't think it's very secure, and doesn't do passive mode
<dere1> my joke was a lot of guys wouldn't mind a module like that for their wives
<thorN> right, I've heard of those
<Trigx300> isnt it a p2p app?
<dere1> i.e. they could "mute" their wives
<jmob> evarlast: but why
<jmob> evarlast: for tcpwrappers or something?
<evarlast> jmob: I don't see any good reason to run sshd via inetd, except on VERY low memory systems where you don't want it memory resident.
<farruinn> Trigx300: you don't want to be running any old thing as root because root can do anything it wants
<evarlast> jmob: sshd respects tcpwrappers itself, so you don't need inetd for that.
<mamadou> still don't see what is behind this monkey ass joke !
<jmob> mamadou: is your cd-rom volume muted?
<farruinn> Trigx300: you only use sudo when you need to modify your system in some way (eg installing software) but something like a p2p app just run as your normal user
<mamadou> no
<mamadou> it is on
<jmob> mamadou: is your cd-rom hooked up to your sound card?
<hawke_> Trigx300: I agree with farruinn, with the addition that it's especially true of programs that do loads of networking stuff, as mldonkey does.
<mamadou> i use alsamixer
<Trigx300> is just that it wont open
<echylo> heeelp
<farruinn> Trigx300: do you get an error?
<mamadou> (all the staff is at max)
<Trigx300> i installe dthe pack
<echylo> I can't login anymore
<echylo> to x-server
<Trigx300> no
<thorN> does INETD only start a service when it's called?
<farruinn> Trigx300: when you run 'mldonkey' from the command line you get nothing?
<kcs> , can i have a question? :)
<jmob> thorN: inetd starts a service when an incoming connection comes in for a given port
<Trigx300> command not found
<kcs> my epiphany session doesnt work perfect
<farruinn> Trigx300: you installed it with apt?
<farruinn> or synaptic?
<kcs> ly
<thorN> Ah right, that's what I did for VSFTPD, I had to open inetd.conf and put it in manually
<Trigx300> it synaptic
<thorN> makes sense
<mamadou> yo . I had the same problem on fedora
<echylo> I can login on my other account
<echylo> damn
<echylo> weird
<echylo> brb
<jmob> thorN: and it starts new copy of that service for each connection
<mamadou> that s why I move into ubuntu
<delltony> the command for unrar is simply unrar -x filename.rar right?   and if it fails do you know if it writes it to a log? just kinda wondering why this rar isn't unrarrin
<Trigx300> its not on the "start menu"ether
<kcs> it starts on first desk not 3. where i left it before shutdown
<Echylo> ok back
<mouche> farruinn, I also can't run mldonkey -- typing mlgui worked
<jmob> mamadou: did you build your computer yourself?
<farruinn> Trigx300: try what mouche did
<thorN> wow, I got SSH working (cheer)
<apokryphos> delltony: I use rar. rar e <package.rar>
<delltony> ok let me try that
<mamadou> no
<mamadou> why ?
<mouche> couldn't run it I mean, till I thought to look at the "installed files" in synaptic
<jmob> mamadou: does the cd-rom work in Windows?
<Agrajag> you should use rar x, not rar e.
<delltony> hah rar worked
<apokryphos> Agrajag: Why?
<Agrajag> rar e doesn't preserve directory structure at all
<delltony> unrar didn't
<farruinn> mouche: ah thanks, I don't have it installed so couldn't do that
<Agrajag> it just throws every file in the archive into the current working directory
<Trigx300> yep thanks
<delltony> yeah i used x instead of e
<kcs> so is here someone to help me? :)
<delltony> thanks
<Echylo> when I try to login with my account, I get this error, that my session didn't last 10 seconds, it says I'm not logged out, or I ran out of diskspace which is false
<mamadou> all of this staff works in windows
<apokryphos> Agrajag: Interesting. Thanks.
<mamadou> and mandrake
<cevans> Is anyone here using xfwm4 with GNOME?
<Echylo> it's a x-server error
<Trigx300> do you know of any better 2p2 progs
<apokryphos> Trigx300: limewire
<jmob> Echylo: look at what the error was
<mouche> farruin -your issue solved mine!  I just had no idea how to open the gui till I saw you had a problem
<jmob> Echylo: Using Hoary or Wary?
<apokryphos> Trigx300: Depends on what you'er looking to download, essentially. For mp3s, limey does the job. Gnutella network.
<Echylo> hoary
<Echylo> I just logged out
<Echylo> there is a prob acessin a authority file
<jmob> Echylo: less /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Trigx300> more like progs
<kcs>  /help humanity
<Trigx300> and tutorials
<apokryphos> Trigx300: Hmm, limewire will have some stuff. You'll find a lot of programs in torrents, also on ircs
<farruinn> kcs: so epiphany doesn't open in your current desktop?
<jmob> mamadou: Linux sucks, go back to Windows
<kcs> :)
<mamadou> no
<kcs> no
<mamadou> you dumb
<apokryphos> Trigx300: Good client for torrents: torrentspy.com & packetnews.com; good client for irc downloads: ircspy.com
<Echylo> I have xfree btw
<mamadou> windows is loss of money
<jmob> mamadou: no, you dumb
<kcs> at shutdown i have an epiphany on desktop 3
<jmob> mamadou: because you don't know how to verbs and stuff
<Trigx300> i cant find it with synaptic
<evarlast> be kind
<jmob> woops, +use
<evarlast> can't we all just get along
<jmob> ;)
<helio7> you guys stop bickering please it's not enriching the channel...
<mamadou> jmbob or whoever you are silly
<apokryphos> Trigx300: Limewire, yup, you can't get it from there. You can get it from the gnutella site though
<mamadou> you nuts!!
<kcs> and when i log in again it starts on 1. desk not 3.
<evarlast> yes, if you want to be an asshole, go to #debian :)
<apokryphos> %google gnutella
* zenrox nods at helio7 
<Pyre> Gnutella.com  -- http://www.gnutella.com/
<Trigx300> ok thanks
<thenuke> what icon managers there would be in ubuntu-repos
<farruinn> kcs: even if you are currently in desktop 3?
<jmob> mamadou: anyway, I'm not sure what's wrong
<mamadou> everybody knows that windows costs a lot
<dbjh> let's get along
<thorN> are there any ed2k clients as nice as eMule for linux? (aMule is icky)
<jmob> mamadou: I wish I could help
<cevans> Whenever I login and xfwm4 is set as my wm in Gnome, the splash screen hangs at starting wm for about 3 minutes. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<farruinn> mamadou: ok, the's not go there
<jmob> I was just messing with him, geez
<mamadou> you see to be the one and only ignorant
<dbjh> mamadou relax
<mamadou> i am relax
<kcs> farruinn : than it strarts on it
<mamadou> but look at this dude
<Trigx300> oh do know some other mirrors i can add to synaptic
<farruinn> kcs: ok, that's not a bug, that's how metacity works
<mamadou> carefull man
<mamadou> this is not a game dude
<kcs> farruinn : but in the session of epiphany or metacity
<apokryphos> Trigx300: Yup. Got a few. Will send my sources.list
<mamadou> windows takes a lotta money
<apokryphos> %tell Trigx300 ubusources
<Pyre> Trigx300: http://youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list
<kcs> farruinn : save the desk position
<Haukkari> Is there any way to convert an NTFS or a FAT32 drive to something more useful (like ReiserFS or ext3)
<kcs> farruinn : so it should starts saved epiphany session on the right desk
<kcs> farruinn : i think
<mamadou> linux takes a lotta time...because of monkey ass like you jm(blow)job
<Trigx300> do i put this in synaptic or what?
<sys2> someone gimme your amd64 kernel config!
<apokryphos> Haukkari: Convert, no. You will need to format
<sys2> :>
<farruinn> kcs: oooh, I see what you mean now
<jmob> mamadou: yes, it's all my fault, I'm sorry
<apokryphos> Trigx300: Nope, that's the sources.list file -- the file that contains all the repository information. Found in /etc/apt/
<kcs> farruinn : its couse my great english knowledge :)
<mamadou> i preferer
<Trigx300> ok thanks
<Haukkari> apokryphos: I was afraid of that
<kcs> farruinn : i use warty
<Haukkari> apokryphos: oh well
<jmob> mamadou: What would you like me to do to fix it?
<Haukkari> apokryphos: I do have an extra 120GB disk...
<mouche> is there some command I can use to tile or cascade windows in gnome?
<delltony> hmm has anyone noticed this if you open up xine (in hoary) and use gimp to do a screenshot acquire from a movie clip that when you make the snap shot it shifts whats inside the window to the right therefore only getting half the image?
<farruinn> kcs: no, it's just that I don't usually use the feature you're talking about =)
<apokryphos> Haukkari: Might come in handy. ;-)
<mamadou> i'd like you to act as human as possible
<jmob> mouche: I don't think there is
<thenuke> need an application launcher, suggest one
<Dr_willis> mouche,  tricks like that is why i wish Gnome had kept 'sawfish' as its window manager. *sigh*
<Dr_willis> well bye all
<mamadou> the best you can : sarcasm is the reason I left windows
<kcs> farruinn but its nice i think ;)
<Echylo> Unable to read ICE authority file /home/echylo/.ICEauthority
<Echylo> that's the error
<apokryphos> delltony: Haven't tried it, but there are other programs you could use for a snapshot, if you like. Like ksnapshot. REpos have it.
<Echylo> gnome session replied
<delltony> ok will try ksnapshot thanks
<farruinn> Echylo: you probably need to change the ownership of ~/.ICEauthority
<zenrox> Echylo, do a rm .ICEauthority and restart gdm
<kcs> farruinn but not always, eg i have window that appear on the right place
<kcs> farruinn one :)
<kcs> farruinn but the others not
<Echylo> what do I need to follow
<Echylo> the rm
<Echylo> or the change ownership
<zenrox> Echylo,  bolth will work
<mamadou> can some one help for sound problems ?
<Echylo> hmm
<farruinn> Echylo: 'sudo rm .ICEauthority'
<kcs> farruinn what should i look for?
<farruinn> in your home directory
<zenrox> the rm will remove it and gnome will recreat it
<Echylo> k
<jmob> mamadou: ah, right, so you were looking for the warm fuzzy computing community that Linux offers?
<farruinn> kcs: when you logout you don't get a message that says epiphany doesn't support that, do you?
<farruinn> kcs: because I just tried it and it said that firefox doesn't do that
<kcs> farruinn no, i think
<kcs> farruinn in window not im sure, but in log i didnt see
<mamadou> yeah that's that
<cevans> mouche: You could try replacing Metacity with XFWM4 in GNOME. XFWM4 probably has a command like that.
<kcs> farruinn firefox doesnt support that, but epiphany sould do
<mamadou> i tought people on linux where kind,
<bretzel> Sorry to repeat: I Just finished installing Hoary array-cd #5 !! The installation went --- PERFECT --- !!! :-):-);-) and it IS perfect compared to array4
<farruinn> kcs: ok, I'm getting the same thing with a different app. You might want to ask on the ubuntu-users mailing list or on www.ubuntuforums.org
<kcs> farruinn on debian i think, it was worked
<goldfish> mamadou: most of them are
<kcs> farruinn ok thanks for halp
<hitu> hey what packages do i need for java applet to run on my browser ?
<mamadou> not the most of those i got answers from
<kcs> help
<delltony> apokryphos, do you happen to know the cmmand right off to start ksnapshot?
<mamadou> all a dem is crazy
<bascule> mamadou: what answers, and what is up with the sound?
<delltony> nevermind scratch that
<goldfish> hitu: on firefox?
<Echylo> that did the trick
<hitu> yah goldfish
<Echylo> thanks zenrox & farruinn
<goldfish> hitu: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<mouche> Yeah, I want to exit metacity, but it's premature for me to be trying different window managers
<hitu> i just updated firefox though.. its acting weird
<farruinn> Echylo: no problem, just remember to use gksudo when running gui apps with sudo ;)
<apokryphos> delltony: ksnapshot
<mamadou> bascule : the cd go is on but ubuntu can't play the sound
<hitu> also tried to convert the jre rpm to deb
<hitu> installed it
<cevans> mouche: Probably true. I still can't get the combination working very well.
<Echylo> oow
<Echylo> :)
<hitu> but still didn work
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> Weird :/
<mouche> thanks cevan!  I missed your remark I?l try
<mamadou> i really don't understand
<bascule> mamadou: do mp3/ogg play?
<mamadou> yes both
<mamadou> only the musik from the cdplyer that has problem
<mamadou> once i rip it all is ok
<bascule> in xmms do you have a plugin that says CD audio player 1.2.10
<bascule> <-- can't play CDs either, but it's the drive
<bascule> is it a DVD burner
<bascule> mamadou: ^^
<mamadou> nan
<mamadou> simple cd player
<bascule> what program do you use?
<mamadou> default gnome cd player
<mamadou> and it doesn't change w/ xmms
<bascule> have you tried any others?
<mamadou> i installed kde for kscd but the problem still exists
<PoW[SleeP] > Where does apache get installed with apt-get install apache-common
<mamadou> no matter the plyer
<mamadou> i can hear the sound
<mamadou> cant
<png> $ nautilus applications:///Internet .. it says, not a valid location
<JDahl> PoW, dpkg -L apache-common
<mamadou> I had this problem on fedora
<bascule> mamadou: neither can I
<kcs> bye all and thanks
<bascule> the clock ticks, but no sound ...
<mamadou> it drove me krazy dude
<bascule> <-- investigates this further
<mamadou> i kicked fedora's ass and now ubuntu is kickin mine
<bascule> lol
<mamadou> knameanuheard ?
<mamadou> do you have sound when u play cds ?
<bascule> no
<thenuke> how can I upgrade ONLY fluxbox from hoary branch?
<bascule> I am working on it
<PoW> hm
<mamadou> ah ok
<png> $ nautilus applications:///Internet .. it says, not a valid location. any idea ?
<PoW> I cant find the httd
<PoW> to start up apache
<thechitowncubs> Hey, I want to share my /var/www/ on samba, but I don't know how to set up permissions so i can write to it
<apokryphos> thenuke: and still have warty? I don't think you can.
<vi11e> png, I have the same error but I just skip that
<vi11e> maybe you could do smth donno...
<thenuke> apokryphos: I bet I can ;) I just dont know how to use apt to upgrade only one package
<vi11e> but you can make own launchers or/and open programs from console
<mamadou> bascule you on gaim or not ?
<apokryphos> thenuke: I don't think it's possible because ubuntu edits the packages to make them specific for the distro. That's why you get ubuntu1 or whatever in the name.
<vi11e> png, maybe that doesn't exists in hoary, and the guide is referring to warty where that directory exists,... that's my guess only
<apokryphos> thenuke: Well, normally you would do just apt-get install x, and if there is a newer package of x, it would install that one.
<bascule> mamadou: nah never use those, just IRC
<png> k. vi11e thnks
<raydogg> how can i insert the time in the command line
<raydogg> touch $time.txt
<apokryphos> raydogg: date
<thenuke> apokryphos: ah ok. thanks. I just have to change sources for apt to get packages from hoary, update, upgrade that package, and then change sources back to warty and update again
<vi11e> png you can keep asking that if you want... if you get a better answer tell me also :)
<raydogg> apok, how would i echo output to a filename using date ?
<apokryphos> thenuke: I don't think that's going to work ;-), and it's a major hassle. Why don't you want dear hoary?
<raydogg> so it could be [date] .txt
<thenuke> apokryphos: hoary breaks too easily?
<apokryphos> raydogg: date > date.txt
<apokryphos> thenuke: It does/
<apokryphos> thenuke: *it does?
<raydogg> apok, i want the name of the file to be the date
<thenuke> apokryphos: happened to many, once for me
<apokryphos> raydogg: ohh. One sec, lemme try out.
<niels_> I often wish to keep the cpu frequency down to avoid the fan noize, should I just change cpuinfo_max_freq or is there a better way that does not involve repetitive use of sudo?
<png> $ nautilus applications:///Internet .. it says, not a valid location. any idea except vi11e :))?
<thenuke> blah, maybe I forget that upgrading. I'm having problems to get applications launch on fluxbox startup
<bascule> mamadou: just got xmms working with CD
<bascule> I will go into gconf and see what I can pull up for gnome-cd
<bascule> It is because of digital extraction, if there is no analog lead on the CD rom drive to the mother board it takes a plugin to make it work
<dere1> i have a broadcom 4306 WLAN card it shows up in the "device manager"
<bascule> I can't find one for gnome-cd, but in xmms it has to be configured
<bascule> it is quite easy
<bascule> mamadou: ^
<dere1> however it does not show up in the "network settings" so i can configure it
<dere1> how does one go about getting it to show up in the "netowrk settings" box?
<ompaul> apokryphos,  I had a look at that and the closest I can get is "date | xargs touch" but something is playing badly with the whitespace
<dere1> i believe it needs a special driver, but i see no way obvious way to do it
<farruinn> png: you're in hoary?
<dere1> btw: this is on hoary array 5
<apokryphos> raydogg: ok
<farruinn> png: because that opens fine for me in warty
<apokryphos> raydogg: python -c 'import time; file("".join([`i` for i in time.gmtime()] ), "w").write("".join([`i` for i in time.gmtime()] ))'
<thorN> Could anyone recommend a PHP webftp thing?
<thorN> to put on my webserver
<apokryphos> raydogg: That will make a text file with the name of the date/time and inside it has the date/time
<raydogg> cool
<apokryphos> and now, for dinner :P
<png> farruinn, yes im n hoary
<mamadou> i'm in here dude:
<bascule> did you get it?
<mamadou> xmms that slut , doesn't gimme sound
<mmuller> already eaten thanks apokryphosaway
<bascule> click the top left corner
<bascule> options -> preferences
<mamadou> top left and then
<bascule> options -> preferences
<mamadou> and then
<bascule> highlight the CD audio player plugin
<bascule> hit the configure button
<mamadou> done
<mamadou> let me test it
<bascule> well use the digital extraction button
<bascule> it pauses for a few seconds
<mamadou> aha
<Trigx300> does anyone know a good music recording software like cubase or protools
<thorN> Audacity
<bascule> got it mamadou?
<thorN> oh wait, like cubase?
<mamadou> did it all
<Trigx300> yeah multitrack ece..
<Neil3> sonar
<Neil3> logic
<Trigx300> for linux
<Neil3> oh for linux
<Neil3> ardour
<Neil3> rosegarden
<mebaran151> anyway to include gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<mebaran151> I would like to add gparted
<Trigx300> Neil3: do you work with music software much?
<zenrox> mebaran151,  sudo apt-get install gparted
<mamadou> no
<mamadou> still i cannot play my cds
<mamadou> ubuntu is kinda hard now !
<bascule> in xmms config for cd audio player plugin did you use the check drive function
<mamadou> yo bacule  i 'm fed up w/ this ubuntu dude
<stuNNed> does ubuntu warty use NPTL?
<mamadou> no
<mebaran151> zenrox, for inclusion on a LiveCD
<zenrox> oh
<mebaran151> not my current system
<bascule> mamadou: OK, but most distros will do this, I have given the solution, other than that, take your PC apart and fit an analog cable to your CD drive
<mebaran151> it is such a great partition
<mebaran151> written in gtk
<mebaran151> and everything
<zenrox> ya it is i have looked at it
<jmob> cdda2wav -D /dev/cdrom
<bascule> wrong window? :))
<goldfish> heh
<jmob> I wish I could figure out how tell cdda2wav to dump to stdout
<jmob> I was going to be a smart ass and tell mamadou to do something like this:
<bascule> why on earth would you want to?
<bascule> lol
<jmob> cdda2wav -D /dev/cdrom -t 1 | mpg123 -
<bascule> cdda2wav -D /dev/cdrom > somefile > mpg123
<bascule> cdda2wav -D /dev/cdrom > somefile < mpg123
<apokryphosaway> ompaul: Hmm, yeah, that's weird. Though, with shell assigning a variable for the command works.
<jmob> mkfifo somefile
<PoW> How do I install the mysql-libs?
<apokryphos> ompaul: something like v=`date`; echo $v > "$v
<farruinn> PoW: like development libraries?
<PoW> yeah
<jmob> try
<jmob> apt-cache search mysql|grep dev
<jmob> probably something like ``libmysqlclient14-dev'' is what you want
<farruinn> Anyone try using their iTunes folder as the music folder for Rhythmbox?
<farruinn> I've got the hfs+ drive mounted, but the iTunes music folder just appears as a file
<PoW> hmmm
<PoW> I found mysqlclient-dev
<PoW> did apt-get install mysqlclient-dev
<PoW> er
<PoW> libmysqlclient-dev*
<jmob> PoW: works?
<PoW> nope
<PoW> im trying libmysqlclient10
<PoW> hmm
<PoW> nope
<testerr> test
<PoW> weird
<PoW> I still get the mysql_init undeclared
<PoW> upon compiling
<PoW> meaning mysql.h not there
<ompaul> apokryphos, some strange messing with cut might also work however the $v is grand for that:)
<hawke_> PoW: 'locate mysql.h' ?
<mamadou> i kicked fedora's ass and now ubuntu is kickin mine
<PoW> not found
<mamadou> still it is kicking
<jmob> PoW: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<mamadou> is it kicking yours ?
<jmob> PoW: apt-file update
<mamadou> i am about ta shut shit down
<hawke_> PoW: 'updatedb; locate mysql.h' ?
<jmob> PoW: apt-file mysql.h
<jmob> PoW: apt-file search mysql.h
<jmob> libmysqlclient14-dev: usr/include/mysql/mysql.h
<bascule> bib
<bretzel> Anyone know what caused this error from Sound-Juicer "The currently selected audio profile is not available on your installation." ???? and it crashes as soon as extract is fired ...
<mebaran151> what is the best way to get involved in helping to fix bugs
<mebaran151> I would be a very early newb at this
<mebaran151> I checked the wiki and couldn't find anything useful
<farruinn> mebaran151: reporting them on bugzilla would be the first step
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> I meant helping them fix some bugs
<farruinn> oh, you mean actually fixing them?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I report regularly now, like a good Linux citizen
<PoW> /usr/include/mysql/mysql.h
<PoW> found that
<jmob> mebaran151: fix them, and sumbit patches to bugzilla
<mebaran151> yeah
<jmob> PoW: gcc -I /usr/include/mysql foo.c ?
<mebaran151> I sort of get how that is supposed to be done
<geppy> How can I pass flags to ./configure when using dpkg-buildpackage?
<mebaran151> why dont you just use checkinstall
<mebaran151> geppy
<jmob> geppy: edit the rules file
<geppy> thanks
<mebaran151> works basically the same
<mebaran151> and lets you run configure like you normally would
<mamadou> cooking me some rice
<PoW> hmm
<dtudosie> hi, people !
<PoW> there it goes
<mamadou> cooking me some fish
<mamadou> hi you there
<GammaRay> http://ishamael.tunkeymicket.com/images/daap/daap.png
<GammaRay> This guy is in serious need of screen
<dtudosie> does anybody know how can I install a deb package from a local source ?
<mamadou> yo does anyone have solution for the no sound cds players
<PoW> now for my sound problem
<PoW> well
<PoW> alsa problem
<dtudosie> (made a deb from sun's bin of jsk 2 1.5)
<geppy> dtudosie: dpkg -i foo.deb
<PoW> Has anyone gotten alsa to work with SB Audigy 2?
<dtudosie> geppy: thanks
<JDahl> dtudosie, you can use dpkg -i file.deb (e.g., for just installing your own kernel), or for larger repositories you can update sources.list with a local disk entry
<pagefault> mamadou, in xmms go into the cd plugin options and change from analog to digital audio extraction
<Cerberus> xmms just hung
<Cerberus> killed it
<Cerberus> but the process remains and i can't restart xmms?
<geppy> jmob:  I've edited the source a little, and I've changed the configure lines in the rules file to use the changes, but now it's complaining about the changes that I made.  ("binary file contents changed")
<farruinn> Cerberus: at the terminal, killall xmms
<Cerberus> how do i kill the process i have the ID
<farruinn> or kill ID
<Cerberus> still there :(
<Pluk> killall -9 name or kill PID
<hawke_> possibly killall -9 xmms or kill -9 id
<beerockxs> anyone know why my cd-audio would not work?
<Echylo> how do you get a channel full on this server :s :p
<Echylo> advertising is not that cool
<pagefault> beerockxs, in xmms go into the cd plugin options and change from analog to digital audio extraction
<PoW> ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such device
<pagefault> beerockxs, you probably don't have an analog cable hooked up to your cd drive
<beerockxs> it reads the cd just fine, and gets the title/artist info from the net, but i get nothing out of my speakers
<PoW> Has anyone seen that before?
<Cerberus> hawke_ or Pluk xmms still is not starting :(
<dtudosie> thanks, guys !  the way debian is installing pkgs is really cool
<hawke_> Cerberus: 'ps auxww | grep xmms'?
<geppy> beerockxs:  You probably don't have the analog cable attached, like was said a second ago.
<GammaRay> or.. ps -fC xmms
<beerockxs> pagefault: ah, it used to work in windows without the cable
<beerockxs> thanks guys
<raydogg> can you tell scp what your password is without it asking for it ?
<raydogg> i don't see an option for it
<pagefault> beerockxs, yeah it works in linux too but you need to tell it to use digital audio extraction insted of analog
<beerockxs> pagefault: and where would i set that up?
<hawke_> raydogg: look into ssh public keys
<pagefault> beerockxs, what player are you using?
<hawke_> pagefault: It's xmms
<hawke_> pagefault: er, oops, combining two threads
<pagefault> hawke, in xmms go into the cd plugin options and change from analog to digital audio extraction
<pagefault> hawke, you should then have audio
<GammaRay> raydogg: run ssh-keygen on the client and then scp .ssh/id_dsa.pub remote_user@server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<raydogg> thanks GammaRay
<Cerberus> whatever gesture i try xmms still keeps on standing between the processes :s
<GammaRay> raydogg: if you use a blank password when generating you won't have to type one to login
<raydogg> cool
<raydogg> I was wondering that because I use public keys to login with putty but i still have to use pagent to manage keys
<beerockxs> pagefault: the default cd player app that comes with ubuntu
<hawke_> raydogg: note that that is horribly insecure though
<beerockxs> it's just called CD-player afaic tell
<raydogg> Yes, i know
<bascule> well that was actually rather funny, I was in a different distro, booted ubuntu with the CD still in hte drive, gnome started, and the CD just played .... (LOL)
<hawke_> raydogg: there's ssh-agent, that might be useful.
<GammaRay> hawke_: why is that? As long as your local user is secure...
<bascule> sorry mamadou just that way sometimes ... :P
<mebaran151> how would I defrag a linux volume
<mebaran151> or would I ever need to
<hawke_> GammaRay: Yes, but that's a pretty big "if" in my opinion.
<farruinn> beerockxs: if you plug your speakers directly into the cdrom you'll get sound, but if you want it to go through your soundcard use xmms or beep-media-player
<raydogg> GammaRay, I suppose he means if the key is stolen
<hawke_> raydogg: Yes.
<farruinn> mebaran151: afaik you usually don't need to...
<pagefault> beerockxs, I have no idea if that supports digital audio extraction, I know xmms does though, if you set it to use it in the cd plugin options
<GammaRay> if it isn't they could just put a dummy ssh binary prefixed to your path and steal your password
<mebaran151> is it possible to personalize an Ubuntu LiveCD with custom packages
<mebaran151> like I want to include gparted
<geppy> how can I remove ESD without removing all of the bloody packages that depend on it?  I'm pretty sure that gcalctool could run without ESD
<puterfixer> hello. I'm in desperate need of help, please... I have renamed my default username and also changed the home dir to match the new username. I changed the /etc/sudoers too, but... I can't log in with it anymore, it freezes at metacity window manager.
<bascule> mebaran151: nah you don't have to, but in pay off deleted files *stay* deleted
<geppy> mebaran151: Yes.
<mebaran151> which seems to be a rather nice partition editor
<pagefault> geppy, go into the sound options in gnome and uncheck load sound server at startup
<mebaran151> much better than qtparted
<hawke_> GammaRay: true, but a passwordless private key they only need to visit once...not come back and collect the passwrd.
<geppy> pagefault:  Done... but I'm trying to uninstall ESD, not just not use it.
<pagefault> geppy, hrm, not sure, maybe just delete it manually
<geppy> I've edited the ESD source, and I'm wanting to install my new build
<mebaran151> dmanit I am having so much trouble loading Linux on this one damn laptop
<hawke_> GammaRay: And they don't need root to steal the private key, as they do for a dummy ssh binary.
<farruinn> geppy: did you make a .deb from your source?
<geppy> it's not built into a .deb, though.  dpkg-buildpackage was complaining about how I'd changed it up
<puterfixer> any ideas what should I do to fix this, please?
<geppy> farruinn:  No
<geppy> farruinn: I'd like to, though. =)
<farruinn> geppy: have you read debian's "new maintainer manual" or whatever it's called?
<geppy> farruinn:  Yes.
<GammaRay> hawke_: they don't need to be root for the "dummy ssh binary." either.. they could easily write a script to use bash sockets to sent the password where-ever.
<geppy> farruinn:  I'm a bit more familiar with RPM, though, I must say.
<GammaRay> hawke_: and to make you think you are running ssh they just need access to your PATH
<hawke_> GammaRay: unless you explicitly run /usr/bin/ssh
<GammaRay> I suppose...
<mebaran151> how woudl I run a defrag though
<mebaran151> just in case I wanted to
<encryptio> mebaran151: you can't.
<encryptio> mebaran151: there's no reason to, as well.
<TestDummy> I still can't get this network card to work. I activate it, it deactiveates and won't work...
<hawke_> GammaRay: In any case...it doesn't matter, there are always ways round security.
<bascule> mebaran151: I really dont think there are such tools
<mebaran151> encryptio, why do we need it in Windows then
<encryptio> mebaran151: scratch that, there's probably an app somewhere. but it doesn't help on linux.
<bascule> I vaguely remember redhat having one
<hawke_> GammaRay: Except possibly on OS/400. :-)
<encryptio> mebaran151: because linux filesystems in general are better behaved in that regard.
<bascule> for ext2/3
<Echylo> how do you actually close ports
<mebaran151> oh cool
<Echylo> like 631
<mebaran151> I am running resierfs
<Echylo> printer server
<Echylo> doesn't has to be accessible to the outworld
<bascule> membreya: it so doesn't need defragged
<hawke_> Echylo: Tell cups to not listen on the public IP address.
<GammaRay> Echylo: you would have to open that up first
<Echylo> and how do you that?
<hawke_> Echylo: edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, look for Listen
<Echylo> k
<hawke_> Echylo: Though I thought that was the default on ubuntu
<GammaRay> Echylo: by default.. cups does not listen to non localhost addresses
<hawke_> GammaRay: On Ubuntu, yes.
<beerockxs> pagefault: thanks, xmms works
<puterfixer> hm, apparently lots of configuration files have the old username in them, so I'm just going to rename the folder back. thanks though
<Echylo> how you restart cups?
<Echylo> cups restart?
<hawke_> GammaRay: though that's a fair assumption. :-)
<hawke_> Echylo: /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<mebaran151> yeah
<hawke_> Echylo: sudo as well, of course
<Echylo> yay
<Echylo> another port bites the dust
<Echylo> thanks
<Echylo> still a couple to go :s
<Echylo> port 111 ? sunrpc?
<Echylo> can I keep asking? cause it would be helpfull
<farruinn> Echylo: you could use firestarter to configure your firewall
<Echylo> key
<hawke_> Echylo: Go ahead...
<hawke_> Echylo: 111 is nfs/nis
<Echylo> and what does that mean?
<hawke_> Echylo: well, portmapper, which those services depend on.
<bascule> wrong window ..
<Echylo> ow no danger then?
<hawke_> Echylo: nfs is Network File System
<hawke_> Echylo: It's generally considered not very secure
<hawke_> Echylo: there have been many vulnerabilities found in portmapper
<Echylo> and how to shut it down?
<hawke_> Echylo: remove the package 'portmap'
<Echylo> portmapper?
<Echylo> is it for router?
<Echylo> natp?
<hawke_> Echylo: Nope.
<Echylo> k
<hawke_> Echylo: really NFS and NIS are the only two that need it.
<hawke_> Echylo: Plus a bunch of obscure protocols
<pagefault> beerockxs, np
<GammaRay> Echylo: lsof -ni should give you a better idea of what is using what port
<Echylo> two ports left
<PoW> Has anyone here compiled alsa before?
<Echylo> 5900
<Echylo> & 882
<robodex> anyone have any success in getting kqemu working in ubuntu?
<hawke_> Echylo: what's 'netstat -ntaup' say is listening there?
<hawke_> PoW: I have
<bascule> hmmm, apparently grip is ripping a track at -203X and falling ... odd :))
<Echylo> I just need to close 3 more ports ?
<Echylo> 25, is smtp, but why does it keeps it open?
<Echylo> 80 is webserver, that can stay open
<bascule> postfix goes in by default
<Echylo> 5900, is unkown
<IrIT> Hi
<PoW> Have you gotten this
<PoW> checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard emu10k1
<bascule> hey IrIT
<Echylo> 5900
<Echylo> is the only left then
<bascule> X, but usually 6000
<bascule> maybe gdm
<bascule> netstat -pant
<Echylo> ok
<bascule> will show
<bascule> I like that one, easy to remeber
<Echylo> python?
<bascule> netstat -pant
<Fobax> Where would I find a list of versions of the most important programs in warty and hoary?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> I did
<IrIT> When i boot my Ubuntu, i get an error message. Something with hw_random (can't remember the exact error though) But, can i see the log from the bootup.
<hawke_> IrIT: 'dmesg' or /var/log/messages might be useful
<hawke_> IrIT: else /var/log/syslog
<geppy> what package provides 'dch'?
<Simira> anyone here knows Gallery?
<bascule> IrIT: its the random number generator, dont worry
<IrIT> ok
<farruinn> geppy: use dpkg -S dch
<IrIT> it's sayst something with /lib/modules i think
<hawke_> Simira: devscripts
<IrIT> *says
<Echylo> can I remove postfix?
<Echylo> cause it asks to delete ubuntu-base
<geppy> farruinn: I'm not finding anything that would seem to provide it
<Echylo> and that's not good
<hawke_> er .. geppy: devscripts
<Simira> hawke: uhm... meaning?
<hawke_> Simira: Sorry, wrong person
<IrIT> but can i then skip it at the startup process bascule?
<geppy> hawke: thanks
<farruinn> geppy: ack, thought you were looking for a file, sorry
<Echylo> hmm
<geppy> farruinn:  Oh, alright. =)
<hawke_> Echylo: You can't remove postfix without removing ubuntu-base
<Echylo> ok
<hawke_> Echylo: but there's nothing terrible about removing ubuntu-base
<Echylo> then I better don't ;)
<Echylo> can you prevent it of starting?
<hawke_> Echylo: Sure
<hawke_> Echylo: Remove the symlinks /etc/rc?.d/[SK] 20postfix
<Levander> Is there an easy way to see what is going to be available in Hoary?
<Echylo> what do you mean hawke ?
<Echylo> I can't file that file
<Echylo> find
<hawke_> Echylo: It's a set of files
<hawke_> Echylo: do 'ls /etc/rc?.d/[SK] 20postfix'
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> found some
<Echylo> need to delete them?
<hawke_> Echylo: technically, only the S20postfix ones
<hawke_> Echylo: But no need to stop a service on shutdown that wouldn't be started.
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> done
<Echylo> last question
<Echylo> port 5900
<Echylo> unknown to network tools
<hawke_> Echylo: what's 'netstat -pant' | grep 5900 say?
<Echylo> vino-server
<hawke_> Echylo: Well, that's 'vino' then
<Echylo> k
<hawke_> Echylo: vnc server
<Echylo> ow
<farruinn> by default it's turned off, so shouldn't be a problem
<Echylo> and how to shut that down?
<hawke_> Echylo: you can remove that package, of course
<Echylo> It's turned on
<Echylo> farruin
<hawke_> farruinn: I'd assume that if it's listening it's on, yes?
<Echylo> it's set to listen
<Echylo> so its on
<Dreamer3_> anyone use wine?
<farruinn> ah, I see
<Dreamer3_> where is the .winerc file?
<hawke_> Dreamer3: I drink wine.
<hawke_> Dreamer3: ~
<farruinn> but by default it doesn't accept incoming connections, right?
<Echylo> I removed vino package
<Echylo> but it's still on
<Echylo> vino-server
* GammaRay contemplates putting this somewhere... if [ `type -p ssh` != /usr/bin/ssh ] ; then echo 'ERROR.. ssh not in /usr/bin' 1>&2 ; fi
<hawke_> Echylo: is the file still installed?
<hawke_> Echylo: YOu might have to kill it manually.
<Dreamer3_> no one?
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> thanks
<hawke_> Dreamer3: It's in ~
<Echylo> all closed
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> thanks mate
<Echylo> hope I reboot properly
<Dreamer3_> hawke_: i don't seem to have one, yet wine works
<Dreamer3_> hawke_: is that normal?
<hawke_> Dreamer3: I think so.
<Dreamer3_> hawke_: some webpages i've found reference ~/.wine/config
<hawke_> Dreamer3: Do you have a ~/.wine ?
<meuserj|work> Dreamer3, that's something else
<meuserj|work> Dreamer3, I believe
<Dreamer3_> hawke_: yes
<robodex> anyone have any success in getting kqemu working in ubuntu? I've tried compiling qemu according to the instructions on the kqemu page, but it doesn't compile with kqemu support...
<rouven> Hi. I wonder if there's any news about the web competetion. I'm wondering if i could reuse my mockup for something else since the competition doesn't seem to be happening at all.
<tritium> Wow - installing python-gtk2-doc has some strange effects on dhelp
<Coily> i just got finished fixing the resolving hostname problem in Fx, only to now have slow "looking up" problems
<Coily> anyone have an idea what's going on?
<geppy> I've modified the source in a debian package, and I'm following the maintainer's guide, but it's not allowing me to build the new package, due to the changes.
<LinuxJones> Coily, what is Fx ?
<Coily> firefox
<blah09> hey does acroread work in ubuntu?
<goldfish> yep
<blah09> i keep getting errors =/
<geppy> agh
<geppy> I know that it's a dumb thing to do, but I think I'm just going to make install over the damned package that's already installed
<geppy> dpkg is a pain in the ass
<Amelaye> ooo
<LinuxJones> Coily, you probably have to disable ipv6 in firefox
<tritium> geppy, which packge?
<tritium> package
<geppy> tritium: ESD
<farruinn> geppy: why can't you apt-get remove esound?
<tritium> geppy, are you running Hoary?  Do you mean polypaudio, which has replaced it?
<sahin_h> Debian has packages.debian.org. Is there any similar site for ubuntu?
<geppy> farruinn:  Because some idiot maintainers made a couple hundred packages depend on it.  Like 'gcalctool'
<geppy> tritium:  I'
<geppy> m
<geppy> running warty, and no, it's ESD
<tritium> geppy, okay, just checking, since polypaudio is giving many people troubles
<geppy> tritium: heh =)
<SeanQ> Question
<goldfish> shoot
<tritium> sahin_h, yeah, somebody's running a site like that.  search on google for ubuntu + <packagename>.  One of the hits will be what you want
<farruinn> geppy: um, when I apt-get remove esound it just wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<SeanQ> goldfish, I'm trying to burn some .doc files to a cd in Ubuntu
<geppy> farruin:  hmmm...
<tritium> sahin_h, e.g.: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/web/mozilla-firefox
<SeanQ> but I've already burnt some files on there
<geppy> farruinn: Oh.
<SeanQ> and k3b nor nautilius-cd-burning will lemme write 'em on there
<geppy> farruinn:  I was trying to remove libesd0
<farruinn> geppy: oh, so which are you rebuilding?
<SeanQ> wait, is that called overburn?
<geppy> farruin:  doesn't the same source library build both of them?
<SeanQ> if it is, i can enable it in gconf
<farruinn> geppy: sorry, no clue on that one, I've never built esd
<tritium> sahin_h, I guess this is the document base: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<geppy> farruinn:  Alright, thanks =)
<farruinn> if you're Makefile has an unistall target you can remove what you've built and reinstall esound if you have to
<farruinn> your*
<geppy> Thanks. =)
<geppy> either way, I'm running warty, and I'm thinking that I'll switch back to Hoary soon, so I might as well properly break warty, first. =)
<kroon> How do I update to Hoary from a warty install? I've fixed /etc/apt/sources.list
<SeanQ> kroon, it's in ubuntuguide
<stuNNed> to update system, is apt-get dist-upgrade safe to run?
<SeanQ> after sources change...
<SeanQ>  $ sudo apt-get update
<SeanQ> $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<farruinn> I actually think that's the preferred method
<SeanQ> yep
<stuNNed> it is?
<farruinn> yes, because it will remove packages that you don't need to fulfill dependencies of new packages, etc
<stuNNed> ok
<farruinn> or, new dependencies of upgraded packages I guess
<kroon> SeanQ, ok thanks
<farruinn> geppy: so what makes you want to go back to hoary?
<geppy> farruin:  Nothing in particular, though I'd like to be a little more up to date, if I want to try hacking polypaudio
<stuNNed> anyone use the new backports on ubuntuforums?
<kroon> although, I dont see Xorg being installed, but xfree86 being upgraded...
* tritium will never use backports
<stuNNed> tritium: using warty though?
<kroon> I thought hoary would have Xorg instead
<pablo928> very slow web-page loading. can anyone help?
<tritium> stuNNed, yes, of course ;)
<farruinn> kroon: hoary should have xorg
* pagefault has no problems in hoary
<tritium> stoneboy, but if I wasn't, I still wouldn't use backports.  Upgrading to Hoary from Warty + backports is a pain.
<kroon> farruinn, ok so then I must be doing something wrong I guess
<geppy> ESD should suck less
<geppy> oh well, I'm off
<goldfish> pablo928: disable ipv6 in firefox settins
<tritium> geppy, so should polypaudio :)
<geppy> haha
<geppy> =)
<goldfish> *settings
<geppy> we need polypaudio-jack
<geppy> ;)
<tritium> actually, audio in linux should suck less
<pablo928> golfish:thanks
<geppy> tritium:  Well, not really that familiar with the alternatives. =)
<goldfish> pablo928: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<farruinn> kroon: you changed all instances of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<geppy> tritium:  But esd needs to be implemented as a JACK plugin.
<SeanQ> So one can't 'overburn'?
<SeanQ> Once I have burnt a CD-R, it's over?
<kroon> farruinn, yes
<tritium> geppy, I think so
<SeanQ> Because in WinXP, I can burn a CD-R and then add more files to it
<geppy> tritium:  Huh?  You think what?
<kbrooks> i need shockwave.
<kroon> farruinn, it says "xwindows-system-core" is being held back for some reason
<kbrooks> macromedia shockwave
<goldfish> no macromedia for linux iirc
<kbrooks> HELP!
<farruinn> kroon: huh, for some reason someone else was having a hard time upgrading xfree86 to xorg today too
<goldfish> they dont support linux currently i think kbrooks
<goldfish> Anyone had problems installing apache?
<kbrooks> goldfish, i want it and i want it now
<goldfish> i just got an error after i did, apt-get install apache2
<mmuller> anyone here clued up on xorg and DRI and the latest CVS builds ?
<goldfish> Preconfiguring packages ...
<goldfish> dpkg: `ldconfig' not found on PATH.
<goldfish> dpkg: `start-stop-daemon' not found on PATH.
<goldfish> dpkg: 2 expected program(s) not found on PATH.
<goldfish> NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<goldfish> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<goldfish> and that happened
<zul> kbrooks: check the wiki
<goldfish> sory for paste
<tritium> geppy, I agree with you about esd/jack
<kbrooks> zuk: link me?
<zul> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<farruinn> goldfish: try running apt-get from withint 'sudo -s -H'
<moj0rising> goldfish: try removing apache w/ synaptic and installing via source..
<kbrooks> moj0rising, no
<moj0rising> it's pretty easy and works great.
<kbrooks> moj0rising, NO
<moj0rising> yeah. it does.
<kbrooks> moj0rising, NO
<blah09> adobe really needs to make an updated version of acrobat reader for linux =/
<moj0rising> are you OK?
<kbrooks> moj0rising, it might, but don't suggest that!
<moj0rising> y not?
<kbrooks> because.
<moj0rising> you are silly.
<kbrooks> moj0rising, no i am not
<infernall-work> I am trying to add an SMB share to my fstab to mount at boot, but i can't even mount the share with cli...  mount -t smbfs //ip/share /mnt/sharedir
<moj0rising> I am having trouble with auto image resizing in mozilla...
<moj0rising> ...it seems to work fine whenI click on a picture...
<moj0rising> and select view picture...
<blah09> infernall-work, sudo?
<infernall-work> all the non ubuntu boxes in the office can mount this share properly, but ubuntu gives wrong fs or option.
<ferris> how can i mount my usb drive as read and write?
<infernall-work> blah09- of course.
<moj0rising> ...but if I visit a page that has a large image on it...
<moj0rising> the image appears normal size.
<moj0rising> anyone know what it could be?
<infernall-work> the other gentoo and mandrake boxes can mount the samba share though.
<moj0rising> about:config shows image resizing "true"
<kbrooks> goldfish, do farruinn's solution
<goldfish> kbrooks: I got it, I was running it in a root terminal and not from sudo command, I am a newb :/
<infernall-work> blah09- any ideas?
<goldfish> But it installed now :)
<kbrooks> goldfish, and tell people who suggest source solutions condstructively that you are a newbie
<kbrooks> and that...well,
<moj0rising> LOL. It's really no big deal.
<IRCMonkey> hallo to everybody
<kbrooks> moj0rising, i waas trying to illustrate a point
<moj0rising> If he doesn't want to try it, that's ok.
<goldfish> kbrooks: heh, yeah, i tried installing some gtk+ from source and it didnt go to well :)
<IRCMonkey> a have a little problem
<blah09> infernall-work, nope sorry =(
<moj0rising> if you are not comfortable reccomending it, that's OK.
<moj0rising> but I do.
<moj0rising> and that it OK too.
<blah09> it has always worked for me
<moj0rising> it=is.
<blah09> using the same command
<IRCMonkey> i've installed the ubuntu linux distro with the default option, I mean no expert mode
<infernall-work> blah09- got it.  needed to install smbfs :P
<infernall-work> thanks.
<kbrooks> goldfish, apt-cache search ;)
<IRCMonkey> well all workd fine but the instalation didnt asked me for the root password
<blah09> oh =)
<IRCMonkey> is there a default password?
<farruinn> IRCMonkey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<blah09> there is not root
<goldfish> kbrooks: lol
<goldfish> kbrooks: thanks
<blah09> no*
<IRCMonkey> thanks a lot
<IRCMonkey> now I gonna read it
<IRCMonkey> wow this firefox is really so powerfull
<IRCMonkey> I have the chatzilla extension installed
<moj0rising> has anyone here used auto image resizing in firefox?
<will_> how do i resize a reiserfs partition? its my home dir
<WeirdAl> hullo.
<IRCMonkey> i chust clickt in the irc link in the ubuntu page and the chatzilla opened
<goldfish> yep
<farruinn> moj0rising: my guess is when you are seeing the large images they're on an html page.  Whenyou view just the image it will resize it.
<goldfish> i dont like chatzilla myself
<Quest-Master> X-Chat here.
<goldfish> its a nice plugin though
<kbrooks> xchat
<moj0rising> farruinn: Yes. Exactly.
<goldfish> I prefer irssi myself.
<kq> jircii is nice... or at least easy  :P
<kbrooks> goldfish, me too
<WeirdAl> Anyone here any good with a cunning combination of Ubuntu, PCMCIA and networking?
<IRCMonkey> its one of the best software I ever saw and one of the best demo that open source software is very good
<farruinn> moj0rising: oh, so I guess I don't understand what the problem is...
<moj0rising> farruinn: is there a way to make it so it resizes images in html pages too?
<moj0rising> That is what I'm trying to do.
<mmuller> WeirdAl, yes whats wrong
<farruinn> oh, I don't think that's how the image resizing works
<mmuller> WeirdAl, i have wg511 pcmcia card and wireless network running
<WeirdAl> Yeah
<moj0rising> darn. OK. At least it's not me.
<moj0rising> it does work that way on a windows partition I have on one of my pcs...
<WeirdAl> I fscked firefox up in my n00b fashion so I reinstalled Ubuntu afresh
<moj0rising> but that is also an older version of mozilla.
<WeirdAl> The same configuration isn't working.
<tritium> WeirdAl, that sounds extreme
<WeirdAl> I can't ping my router.
<WeirdAl> Well I'd only had it on for a day
<mmuller> WeirdAl, which version of Ubuntu
<WeirdAl> I wanted a scratchpad.
<moj0rising> WeirdAl: maybe your router is configured to not respond to ping.
<WeirdAl> Now you're asking.
<farruinn> moj0rising: hm, I might post to ubuntu-devel about that then if I were you
<WeirdAl> No, see, it was working yesterday.
<WeirdAl> I had loads of trouble getting any networking and suddenly I did something and it worked.
<moj0rising> can you ping www.novell.com?
<mmuller> WeirdAl, maybe you have not set Ubuntu to DHCP or maybe it is and needs to be static IP ?
<WeirdAl> Nope
<WeirdAl> I tried autodetect
<moj0rising> hm weird.
<WeirdAl> That made it say "could not conenct to network"
<WeirdAl> And I wanted it static anyway.
<mmuller> erm i guess the machine ur on now isnt the problem ;)
<cybane> Does anyone know where I can find a image in BMp format of the Ubuntu Logo?
<IRCMonkey> ubuntu is real fast
<IRCMonkey> gnome rulls perfectly
<IRCMonkey> i have a cuestion
<WeirdAl> I'm on an XP machine :-$
<moj0rising> farruinn: thanks for looking at it for me.  :)
<moj0rising> gasp! xp!
<mmuller> i can send my interfaces file if that'll help to look at ?
<IRCMonkey> is it a problem if I install from debian sources? I think not becouse its based on sarge
<moj0rising> j/k
<WeirdAl> I've got Ubuntu on an old 500MHz K6-2 laptop so I can figure out how Linux in general works.
* WeirdAl is a noob
<IRCMonkey> i want too install some stuff from sarge
<will_>  how do i resize a reiserfs partition? its my home dir
<farruinn> IRCMonkey: that's not a good idea
<WeirdAl> Then when I get my Athlon 64 I'll be in a good position to use it.
<moj0rising> nothing wrong w/ that, weird al.
<IRCMonkey> why not?
<JDahl> IRCMonkey, do you know about the extra packages in Universe?
<IRCMonkey> no
<beyond> Hi all !! Can anyone tell me if there is a channel for ZODB users ?
<kroon> farruinn, I think one needed to have the system look like a fresh install if dist-upgrading was to catch xorg
<IRCMonkey> can you give me the source=
<mmuller> WeirdAl, take a look at that.
<farruinn> kroon: do you have it working?
<WeirdAl> At what, sorry?
<farruinn> kroon: dist-upgrade *should* work
<IRCMonkey> but it should work its both deb packages
<JDahl> IRCMonkey, take a look at universe (just edit sources.list)... I think you'll find what you're looking for
<IRCMonkey> ?
<mmuller> it might help the file ur XP irc just auto accepted
<kroon> farruinn, yeah, I needed to reinstall some deb's i removed, then dist-upgrade would add xorg to the list of upgraded packages
<WeirdAl> Oh. Must have been real quick. did it send?
<farruinn> IRCMonkey: yeah, but they'r built against different libraries, have different patches, etc.
<moj0rising> cybane: just download one from somewhere linke gnome-look.org and convert it w/ gimp.
<mmuller> yup. only about 1k in size
<moj0rising> if you can swing that.
<IRCMonkey> ah
<moj0rising> not very hard.
<WeirdAl> oh yeah, I got it...
<IRCMonkey> and what about the Universe package?
<mmuller> dang man, xorg cvs is large !!
<tritium> IRCMonkey, add multiverse as well
<WeirdAl> Dammit, I need to reinstall textpad now
<tritium> there is no need to use packages from sarge
<mmuller> lol
<mmuller> open it in ie
<WeirdAl> Nah, I need to instal TP anyway
* WeirdAl doesn't trust IE.
<IRCMonkey> ie its a sheet
<IRCMonkey> bua
* tritium has IE installed on wine.  heh :)
<moj0rising> ha
<goldfish> oh dear
<mmuller> tritium, why ?!
<WeirdAl> Yeah man
<tritium> mmuller, part of winetools
<minimec> IRCMonkey: well the inofficial sources like the famous marilliat mplayer sources work without problems. But I would try the ubuntu sources first.
<WeirdAl> THat's the ultimate in WTF
<IRCMonkey> i hate ie, you make a page and then you gonna look how its in ie and then you say fuck
<tritium> actually, some programs are beginning to depend on IE.
<WeirdAl> K, I'm going to put the network card back in the slot it was installed from. I switched it just now to see if it would behave...
<IRCMonkey> and spacially wen you use dom with complex things
<WeirdAl> But, I guess not.
<IRCMonkey> us mozilla or firefox
<moj0rising> mmuller: some stupid web apps and sites need it. I have two such crappy apps at work.
<WeirdAl> I refuse to visit any site that requires I have IE
<goldfish> lol
<Xappe> would be nice with some spyware in the fake c drive :)
<moj0rising> I have to for work.
<WeirdAl> Mainly because the only reason for it to require I have IE is so that it can run ActiveX controls.
<goldfish> yeah
<WeirdAl> And I don't want it to do that.
<goldfish> can be dangerous
<goldfish> well
<WeirdAl> The only site that won't be will be windows update!
<WeirdAl> And even that's debatable
<IRCMonkey> yes
<moj0rising> has anyone here used otr messaging in ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> otr?
<moj0rising> off the record.
<IRCMonkey> ActiveX and thats why there are so many bugs for ie
<moj0rising> it is an encryption plugin for gaim.
<moj0rising> really neat.
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<Quest-Master> Has anyone here used ScITE?
<moj0rising> not me.
<moj0rising> what is that?
<WeirdAl> _
<WeirdAl> Textpad can open now please.
<m0nk_> Can i preorder Ubuntu 5.04?
<WeirdAl> Ah. Explorer crashed.
<WeirdAl> All surprised, say aye
<goldfish> aye
<goldfish> :)
<WeirdAl> _
<Quest-Master> ScITE is an editor for coding in any language
<goldfish> nice
<m0nk_> strange channel...no admins? freedom doesn't mean chaos XD
<Xappe> can you use https proxy with gftp?
<WeirdAl> mr mmuller man, where is this file in my filesystem?
<Quest-Master> Based on Scintilla
<WeirdAl> So I can compare.
<moj0rising> Quest-Master: cool.
<Quest-Master> I need to get the font in the editing area to look better.. it looks crappier than the font I had on Windows. ;(
<Neil3> its my birthday today
<Neil3> i'm 22
<farruinn> m0nk_: according to www.ubuntulinux.org at the beginning of march
<m0nk_> kewl
<Neil3> the new ubuntu will be like a late birthday present
<Quest-Master> Just a little while to go now till Hoary. :D
* Quest-Master can't wait
<mmuller> WeirdAl, /etc/network/...
<m0nk_> Is there already a name for the one after? Like Crazy Chameleon ^^'
<m0nk_> though that would be SuSE 9.3
<farruinn> perky penguin
<monkey89> I'm in a fresh install of hoary, and I added my hdb1 backup partition to fstab as /media/hdb1 so gnome would recognize it, but now its on my desktop as hdb1 and I cna't rename it, any ideas?
<socomm> Hello, is tomboy broken?
<dud> Grumpy Groundhog is the one after hoary
<WeirdAl> Damn, what happened to highlight?
<WeirdAl> Stupid program
<farruinn> dud: ack, you're right, sorry
<dud> apart from when I'm wrong, I'm always right!
<m0nk_> really *rofl*
<dud> yep... thats the word on the street
<m0nk_> Scratchy Squirrel if you ask me
* TestDummy still can't get any of his network cards to work right...
<Oly_> eeeek, my sounds stopped workin in hoary all together got no idea where to even start looking to fix it
<Oly_> anyway i can force the sound driver to reload or somethin ?
<Oly_> to see if that helps
<dud> see if the module is loaded with lsmod
<m0nk_> Why is there no admin or is it just my chatzilla?
<TestDummy> I'm using XChat and it says there's no ops in here either, so I'm sure it isn't just you.
<WeirdAl> If I edit the interfaces file, does it take effect next time I use the network, or does it get loaded at startup?
<Oly_> the answer is not sure, theres a load of sound modules not sure which one i am looking for
<dud> this network has chanservices
<WeirdAl> No ops, no
<Oly_> its onboard sound for an nforce motherboard
<Oly_> i knwo that, so it could be the nforce module
<dud> you could restart networking to have it take instant effect WeirdAl
<WeirdAl> How do I do that, mr dud? :-)
* WeirdAl is a total n00b here
<dud> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<WeirdAl> Well, not total. But I'm a n00b at adminning a Linux system.
<WeirdAl> hmm
<WeirdAl> OK I'ma have a look at this file a bit more.
<sys2> so still no one that has a kernel config for me? .. (amd64)
<dud> sys2, why not use any of the kernels from the repositories?
<dud> or, better yet, make your own...
<sys2> and once again im not going to use ubuntu .. im just on a hunt for a kernel config becouse every single kernel i build has a strange lag in it
<sys2> slows down to almost dead halt as soon as anything on the harddrives are done
<sys2> the ubuntu 64bit kernel worked fine tho ... so im just looking for the config :>
<minimec> sys2: Why don't you make an oldconfig from the Kernel you use right now?
<sys2> becouse im on an 32bit kernel
<dud> i'll send you mine, but it would be much better if you just loaded up the ubuntu live cd on the machine in question
<sys2> nah that would force me to reboot
<sys2> :>
<farruinn> um... wouldn't installing a new kernel force you to reboot as well?
<sys2> yes
<minimec> sys2: Ok.
<sys2> but if i have to reboot for the kernel config it would be reboot, start ubuntu, copy config, reboot, start my current distro, compile kernel, reboot
<sys2> but if someone sends me a config its compile kernel reboot
<sys2> :P
<ImagistTD> Anyone know how to work ndiswrapper?
<dud> let me send you mine then...
<ImagistTD> I'm new to linux and I don't know how to install it so that I can use my Wireless B notebook adapter.
<sys2> so do it :>
<monkey89> ImagistTD, most wireless B have linux drivers already
<monkey89> ndiswrapper is meant for wireless g
<cocol> is it poible to punt the frontend of the Update Manager on the taskbar in KDE?
<cocol> possible
<dud> sys2, accept the file?
<sys2> no workie
<sys2> and no im not behind a fwq
<sys2> fw
<dud> hold on then...
<monkey89> and does anyone know how to change the name of an auto desktop shortcut for a second hard disk
<ImagistTD> Where do I get the drivers then?
<WeirdAl> Does anyone know if there's an equivalent to the interfaces file in Windows XP?
<sys2> or anything else :>
<monkey89> ImagistTD, what wireless card
<Riddell> cocol: yes, systray icons should just work between gnome and kde
<monkey89> WeirdAl, what's that file do
<WeirdAl> Bunch of IP addresses.
<WeirdAl> For the network.
<monkey89> WeirdAl, it maps IP to hostnames?
<mmuller> whats wrong WeirdAl
<WeirdAl> I don't know if they're correct without some form of reference that actually works on the network.
<TestDummy> I still cannot get the Internet to work. I've tried two Ethernet cards and also USB, but nothing has worked... I've tried asking on the forums but nothing suguessted has worked there
<cocol> have dont have to install anew in kde?
<mmuller> sorry downloading cvs tree for xorg
<WeirdAl> well, mmuller, my interfaces file has a lot more things in it than yours.
<mmuller> probably, mine is striped down
<mmuller> manually
<Riddell> cocol: shouldn't have to
<cocol> i dont have to install it anew in kde,Riddell
<mmuller> send me urs
<WeirdAl> er
<cocol> ok....(B)
<ImagistTD> monkey89: It's the linksys wpc11 wireless B notebook adapter v.4
<WeirdAl> OK hang on.
<mmuller> i will take a quick look
<Riddell> cocol: no
<WeirdAl> That's going to require USB clippage!
<WeirdAl> brb
<mmuller> havent got long though
<mmuller> :)
<monkey89> ImagistTD, ok, maybe its ndsiwrapper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16054&highlight=wpc11
<monkey89> oh, thats you
<monkey89> meh
<mmuller> can someone change the topic !! Array 5 was released a few days ago now !!
<monkey89> what problems are you ahving] 
<pagefault> ooh array 5
<dud> sys2, http://transmission.curbsqueal.com/linux_ubuntu_config-2.6.10-3-amd64-generic
<dud> there :>
<sys2> thanks :>
<WeirdAl> this laptop is hella slow!
<minimec> ImagistTD: what card or usb device do you have?
<ImagistTD> Just a sec.
<TestDummy> Anybody?
<TestDummy> I've tried a few things but it won't work still..
<mmuller> tried what TestDummy
<ImagistTD> Dang, my sister is making me get off.  I guess I won't be getting it to work today.
<PoW> Has anyone successfully gotten their soundblaster audigy 2 to work with ubuntu?
<TestDummy> I should have sworn I've said it twice already... I've been trying to get the Internet connection to work. I've tried two Ethernet cards and USB
<TestDummy> I get nothing...
<WeirdAl> mr mmuller, please to grab this http://narf.smileville.co.uk/interfaces
<WeirdAl> I'd've DCC'd but that never works.
<WeirdAl> Damned router.
<monkey89> one last try, I've mounted my hdb1 backup partition and gnome put it on the desktop as hdb1 but I can't rename it, any ideaS
<mmuller> WeirdAl, ur router is definately set as .1.1 ? yeh ?
* Xappe whispers: "port forwarding"
<mmuller> Xappe, dont confuse him just yet. lets get his networking running first
<Xappe> :)
<WeirdAl> Yeah
<TestDummy> No one has any ideas?
<WeirdAl> I can ping it from right here
<mmuller> WeirdAl, this isn't a wireless card is it ?
<WeirdAl> No, PCMCIA ethernet.
<mmuller> and the router pings under windows ?
<WeirdAl> Light's on.
<WeirdAl> Yep
<mmuller> what make of card ?
<minimec> TestDummy: So you wanted a normal internat connection via Ethernet?
<WeirdAl> I can access the HTML admin section.
<WeirdAl> (on the sae IP)
<WeirdAl> m
<mmuller> and does the light come on in ubuntu
<WeirdAl> 3com
<TestDummy> minimec: Yeah, that's what I've been trying to down
<TestDummy> do*
<WeirdAl> The hardware light or the software light?
<mmuller> hardware on the card
<WeirdAl> Yeah.
<TestDummy> I've tried two cards, it activates them and it then it deactiates a second later
<WeirdAl> The 100T light is steady :-\
<minimec> Torakiky: So what steps did you do, to get the connection?
<mmuller> dns servers are set right ?
<WeirdAl> Same as on this PC.
<WeirdAl> So yes.
<WeirdAl> brb... router's downstairs. gonna see what it thinks.
<minimec> TestDummy: So what steps did you do, to get the connection?
<bjugis> I'm searching for a "how to" for compiling a customized kernel for ubuntu. How do I do it with the initrd image? My goal is to keep the module hpt366 from loading.
<mmuller> try adding auto eth0 into the interface file under the auto lo
<mmuller> then reboot maybe
<monkey89> bjugis, is there a hotplug blacklist to add it to
<mmuller> it might be that its not being initialised on boot
<TestDummy> I tried to add the connection, and told it to use DHCP or whatever its called, it said the card was eth0, which I guess makes sense. I go to activate it and it doesn't stay..
<minimec> TestDummy: so it activates them when you're booting?
<bjugis> It didn't work very well =/
<Torakiky> minimec: query me
<WeirdAl> Does eth0 refer to the card or the slot?
<TestDummy> Nah, it just sits for like a minute saying it's doing somethingwith the network and doesn't do anything
<mmuller> just the card
<WeirdAl> 'cause I've not moved the card back to the other slot yet.
<mmuller> afaik
<minimec> Torakiky: Sorry. I took the wrong nick :-)
<WeirdAl> OK so that shouldn't matter?
<Torakiky> minimec: k
<TestDummy> But yeah, it seems to know what both cards are, it just won't keep the connection active...
<minimec> TestDummy: ok let's try it by hand.
<bjugis> monkey89: it loads when I boot. I have a Highpoint raid controller that needs a nother driver than the driver initrd loads for it.
<TestDummy> By hand?
<minimec> TestDummy: do the fallowing: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<monkey89> bjugis, not sure then, sorry
<TestDummy> Well, I'm gonna have to write this down, I'm in Windows right now :P
<bjugis> monkey89: thanks anyway =)
<minimec> TestDummy: ok. this was the first step.
<TestDummy> Okay, whats the second?
<Codyman> hi... i installed a kde app which required kde libraries which installed as well.. but now they screwed up my "applications" menu and have added a ton of crap in there.. i have removed the kde libs now but they're still there.. how can i change the menu back to the default ubuntu state
<minimec> TestDummy: then sudo dhclient eth0
<dud> bjugis, excellent howto on compiling a kerrnel the debian way for 2.6 kernels
<dud> which also will work for ubuntu, as its debian based :
<TestDummy> Then?
<dud> :) even
<minimec> TestDummy: that's it. :-)
<TestDummy> What's that supposed to do anyway?
<bjugis> dud: do you have a url please ? ;)
<minimec> first step. You configure your card with an static ip
<dud> bjugis, http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<TestDummy> Uh huh..
<TestDummy> But that's not my IP :P
<bjugis> dud: thanks =)
<Riddell> Codyman: what did they add that you don't want?
<minimec> TestDummy: second step: You're asking for an dynamic one with the dhclient software.
<dud> just remember that there's a few things you might wanna do differently than the howto, as it *is* for debian not ubuntu
<TestDummy> But mine isn't dynamic either, it's static >_<
<minimec> TestDummy: So what is your ip?
<Codyman> Riddell: "Applications" and misc subcategories in each folder such as now games also has categories such as arcade etc... also there is no longer any icons for the menu categories
<dud> dont use dhclient if you have a static ip...
<TestDummy> I know what my IP is, but what do I do then since it's static?
<flosch> hi
<minimec> TestDummy: you do 'sudo ifconfig 192..... (your ip)
<TestDummy> ?
<TestDummy> 5 dots after 192?
<Codyman> anyone know of a good id3 app that supports id3v2
<minimec> TestDummy: sudo ifconfig eth0 (then your ip)
<TestDummy> Okay, I'll see if that works..
<minimec> TestDummy: Then you have to set the dns Server.
<sys2> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=icescraper.wmv
<sys2> for you all ... from.. me
<Levander> by default warty installation, is there any reason why I would not be able to log into my dovecot imap server from another machine on my home network?
<mmuller> help, i need the kernel header files to compile xorg repositories only seem to have 2.6.9 not 2.6.10 which is the hoary kernel isn't it ?
<Levander> i can get to the mail server via dns, with the ping command
<Levander> can get to it fine from the same machine dovecot is running on
<TestDummy> mimimec: Uh, I think I know what my DNS server is, from looking it up in Windows but, does that ever change or is it always the one it says it is?
<dud> Levander, should work.. as ubuntu has no default firewall or such :/
<Levander> dud, doesn't though
<minimec> TestDummy: it doesn't matter.
<speel> hey any one knows of any good ubuntu repos?
<Shinigami> ok, hopefully a quick and easy one for some one.  I'm trying to use a LexMar USB JumpDrive.  Info Center in KDE sees it, but I can't find it and I do not see it in the /mnt, so I am assuming I have not got it mounted or mounted coreectly.  Can I get some advice on getting it mounted?
<dud> Levander, hmm... you'll have to trouble shoot then I suppose
<TestDummy> Okay, I guess I'll try this out ad see if it helps
<WeirdAl> wtf
<WeirdAl> When did my DNS servers change to 168
<minimec> TestDummy: Ok. I will stay here for a while...
<WeirdAl> I mean 192
<WeirdAl> _
<acidmaxd> Shinigami: maybe it is in /media ?
<TestDummy> Thanks :P
<minimec> TestDummy: Wait a moment
<speel> hey any one knows of any good ubuntu repos?
<minimec> to late...
<acidmaxd> speel: universe, multiverse and backports is all you'll ever need :)
<WeirdAl> omgawdzors!!
<WeirdAl> Teh ping reply!
<Shinigami> Acidmaxd: all I see there is the cdroms & the floppies...
<WeirdAl> I'd like to thank dud and mmuller and...
<WeirdAl> Now I can apt-get!
<speel> lol but i want to go packages crazy like atleast 1000
<acidmaxd> speel: there are more than 14 000
<speel> =oO dident know that
<Levander> dud, apparently dovecot does not listen for network connections by default in ubuntu installs, trying to figure out syntax to get it to listen now
<speel> they would be in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ right?
<mmuller> WeirdAl, working ?
<WeirdAl> Yeah man
<acidmaxd> speel: you can read about universe and multiverse on http://ubuntuguide.org, and about backports on http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<WeirdAl> Big thanks :)
<WeirdAl> Now I need to figure out how to install Firefox 1.0
<mmuller> np. glad to help
<WeirdAl> On account of apt-get didn't do it
<mmuller> u using hoary or warty ?
<speel> thanks
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: warty?
<WeirdAl> Er.
<WeirdAl> *cough(
<WeirdAl> *
<WeirdAl> I dunno. :-)
<WeirdAl> I downloaded it yonks ago, so I'm gonna need some way of finding out.
<mmuller> do you have ubuntu update manager in ur desktop menu ?
<mmuller> do you have a desktop menu or system menu across the top of screen
<WeirdAl> I have an apps menu and a computer menu
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: open Terminal and type: "cat /etc/issue"
<mmuller> computer = warty afaik
<WeirdAl> WAarty
<WeirdAl> -A
<WeirdAl> thx acid
<mmuller> :)
<WeirdAl> I'm hovering in that state of "I know some commands but now I need to know what they do"
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: the best way to install firefox 1.0 is using the backports collection
<mmuller> firefox 1.0 needs backport
<WeirdAl> :o
<WeirdAl> I suppose this isn't in a useful place like the CD, and I'm going to have to download something \o/
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: open /etc/apt/sources.list and append this:
<W3BMAST3R101> Yo. Does any one know of a tool for gnome that will update my menu?
<mmuller> u could do a apt-get dist-upgrade after changing etc/apt/source.list to hoary
<WeirdAl> Proof of the network is in the connecting.
<acidmaxd> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<mmuller> WeirdAl, lol
<W3BMAST3R101> possibly like kde's menu updater?
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: and then update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<WeirdAl> Okidoki
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: or apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox
<WeirdAl> That's a lot of typing... hang on.
<mmuller> W3BMAST3R101, there isnt one for hoary it got taken out by gnome devs
<W3BMAST3R101> what is it called?
<W3BMAST3R101> i have my package database setup for all packages
<W3BMAST3R101> i just need the name :-)
<WeirdAl> While I'm here, does anyone know of a Linux version of Synergy that's compatible with the Windows one?
<acidmaxd> WeirdAl: the last one is 'apt-get install mozilla-firefox', sorry :)
<WeirdAl> then I could be copy-pasting this across the network
<W3BMAST3R101> weirdal: there is such a creature
<mmuller> WeirdAl, cheat
<W3BMAST3R101> wierdal: its on sourceforge
<WeirdAl> I tell you what I can do
<W3BMAST3R101> wierdal: i cant remember where though
<WeirdAl> I can open x-chat and paste it to myself
<WeirdAl> <genius>
<mmuller> ta da !
<mmuller> indeed
<morchuboo> Hi all - I have my ubuntu box connected to my cable modem via eth1 and eth0 connects to a hub so that my laptop can share the connection. I have set firestarter to use eth1 as the internet connection and wtho0 for the local network and enable sharing. My laptop can ping my ubuntu box fine on 192.168.0.1 but cant go to any web pages.... anyone help???
* mmuller pats WeirdAl on the back for that
<Mitario> anyone happens to know how I turn of the system beep?
<acidmaxd> Mitario: cut the wires :P
<W3BMAST3R101> morchuboo: what documentation are you using?
<Mitario> hehe ;)
<acidmaxd> Mitario: don't laugh, i did that :)
<mmuller> isnt it under sound in preferences
<Mitario> i remember there was some tool for it, but i cant remember which one
<mmuller> system bell- sound an audible bell
<morchuboo> W3BMAST3R101: Ive looked on firestarters help but cant find any pointers - do i need to run a dsn server on my ubuntu box for it?
<mmuller> maybe /
<mmuller> ? even
<mmuller> right i'm off. enough for me tonight
<spiral> hmmm, any new of the wifi driver for ipw2200 ?
<acidmaxd> morchuboo: you can use your ISPs DNS server if you know it
<WeirdAl> oh goddammit
<mmuller> and no daniels about either !! bugger
<mmuller> nn all
<WeirdAl> Pinging router != pinging google
<speel> is there any way to dlt a pkg and the dependencys it downloaded?
<WeirdAl> cya man :-)
<mmuller> still working ?
<WeirdAl> I think I got it.
<WeirdAl> <fiddles>
<mmuller> sweet. i can leave with a smile !
<morchuboo> i can ping my ubuntu box, it connects to the local network on eth0 but the internet on my other network card eth1 - do i need to bridge them so local network can see eth1?
<GammaRay> morchuboo: I'm not really sure how cable works but check /etc/resolv.conf for any dns entries your laptop can use
<morchuboo> GammaRay, thnx - ill try
<WeirdAl> yep
<WeirdAl> Off you go, all warm and fuzzy inside :-)
<sys2> me also wants some pot
<zebee> hi
<monkey89> someone here's gotta know, how do you rename the shortcuts in the gnome "Computer" window?
<morchuboo> GammaRay, That worked a charm! thank you - guess i should have used DHCP, would have done it for me - thank you very much
<AndyR> lo all
<kcs> hi
<AndyR> anyone know of a gnome front end for clam?
<|QuaD-> AndyR: are you worried about virus's?
<AndyR> |QuaD-, yes, should i be?
<|QuaD-> AndyR: i don't think so
<garfield> hi, can anyone tell me which package man pages for math.h etc. can be found in?
<|QuaD-> AndyR: just know what you are downloading/opening... in general don't install things that aren't from apt-get..... and you should be fine
<AndyR> |QuaD-, if your not worried about virus' why are you here?
<fsc> garfield, probably glibc-dev
<fsc> garfield, or something like that
<jbailey> garfield: manpages-dev
<garfield> fsc: I've already tried quite a few packages, but no luck
<garfield> jbailey, no luck either
<jbailey> garfield: Eh?  Which function are you looking for?
<bretzel> Sorry but : How do I enable gcc ( 4.0; or 3.3.5; or 3.4 etc./......)) not in my $PATH ) all the gcc version mentionned are INSTALLED!
<SeanQ> w00t
<SeanQ> i'm putting hoary on
<garfield> jbailey, well it's just all kind of stuff in std libraries
<WW> Hello, world.
<jbailey> garfield: The standard library man pages are certainly in manpages-dev.  If you can tell me one that you're missing I can check to see why.
<AndyR> WW, hello from uk
<garfield> actually it's not quite for me as I normally uses Gentoo where I've got them, but it's for my friend who just migrated from XP to Ubuntu
<WW> gftp has an "FTP" protocol option.  Is that actually secure ftp?  Is should I use ssh2 for secure transers?
<WW> s/Is should/Or should/
<garfield> jbailey, the one I've been trying with is math.h
<|QuaD-> AndyR: this channel isn't for people worried about virus's
<minimec> TestDummy: Did it work?
<TestDummy> Nope.
<jbailey> garfield: There aren't man pages for the headers, just for functions.
<minimec> TestDummy: where was the problem?
<TestDummy> I don't know, all I know is it didn't work.
<minimec> TestDummy: did the ifconfig thing work?
<kroon> Is something similar to xcompmgr availiable in Hoary devel ?
<TestDummy> Nope. Didn't seem to do anything
<minimec> TestDummy: should we try it again? Step by step?
<WW> Also, what is the standard port for ftp?
<garfield> jbailey, I don't no about how Debian and the like package your docs, but I assure you I've got man math.h on my Gentoo systems when glibc is installed
<TestDummy> I guess..
<minimec> TestDummy: ok. 1. sudo ifconfig eth0 (then your ip)
<TestDummy> I did that first..
<TestDummy> Wait..
<AndyR> |QuaD-, no its not but i am a ubuntu hoary user that is running sylpheed-claws and clamav
<TestDummy> Does that need to be in a root terminal or regular?
<minimec> TestDummy: 2. Try to do a ping on the card you just configured. sudo ping (your ip)
<WeirdAl> I'm having trouble again if anyone's available?
<TestDummy> Okay..
<jbailey> garfield: I'm one of the glibc maintainers.  I can promise you that we don't have it. =)
<minimec> TestDummy: If this works. try to ping the server.
<garfield> jbailey, I'm also quite confident that Debian has man for math.h somewhere as I believe I've seend my Debian friend use it, but he happens to be on hollyday for another week, so I thought I try figure it myself
<TestDummy> minimec: What server?
<garfield> jbailey, :)
<minimec> TestDummy: Well you told me, that you have a fix ip. So there must be a server or a router.
<TestDummy> Well, I don't have a router
<WW> I'm trying to use the nifty gFTP program, but I can't seem to get it to connect to the remote computers.  sftp works fine at the command line.
<TestDummy> But I don't know what server you are reffering to.
<minimec> TestDummy: so you are connecting directly to the internet?
<TestDummy> It's cable Internet..
<TestDummy> I was going to try it over USB, but I'm having to resort to Ethernet
<minimec> TestDummy: ok. So this should be quiet simple.
<jbailey> garfield: Are you unsure of what math function you want?  You might do better off with the actual glibc documentation.  http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/
<jbailey> garfield: The man pages we have are basically setup to give function information only.
<wm_eddie> DOes anybody with Hoary know if im-ja is in Universe?
<minimec> TestDummy: just configure your card with ifconfig. sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<TestDummy> What's 192.168.1.1 anyway?
<minimec> TestDummy: then sudo dhclient eth0
<WeirdAl> My problem goes thus, if anyone can help: If I set my IP to be dynamic, I get something e.g. 192.168.1.105, and from this I can ping Google happily. If I set it to static and do ip add eth0 I get exactly the same readout apart from the IP address itself, which I set to 192.168.1.2, and I get no response from Google...
<WeirdAl> addr*
<ktech> hi guys... I was going to download ubuntu, but wanted to know if there is a more current beta, or something like a "developer version", or something like that (bleeding edge)
<minimec> TestDummy: This is just an ip for your system. The Computer has to identify your ethernet card. So just give this ip to eth0
<TestDummy> minimec: I'm confused. Do I just do the last two stemp you mentioned or what?
<garfield> jbailey, you're right that there's other source for that stuff, I just happens to use man <header> in Gentoo and thought I could show my friend that
<WW> Has anyone successfully used gFTP?
<TestDummy> minimec: So it's just a loopback?
<minimec> TestDummy: Do that: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 then dhclient sth0
<kcs>  /py console
<minimec> sudo dhclient eth0
<minimec> TestDummy: sorry :-)
<TestDummy> So just do that last step?
<minimec> TestDummy: Do that: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 then sudo dhclient eth0
<TestDummy> Okay, I'll give that a shot. If it doesn't work, I'll probably be back again =|
<TestDummy> minimec: Thanks again :)
<minimec> TestDummy: no problem. Anyway I would like to know if it worked. :-)
<garfield> jbailey, why didn't you just say you've got info math.h :)
<garfield> jbailey, but thank you for your time
<schneiko> i have a problem here: nslookup from the client (ubuntu) needs about 5 seconds to resolv a host name. when i do it on the server (a host that is NOT in the cache), it goes as fast as it should - whats wrong with the ubuntu-config? any suggestions?
#ubuntu 2005-03-05
<empe> what does ubuntu use to refresh your desktop..i have to always reload
<schneiko> refresh desktop?
<garfield> empe, what about other folders, any problems with update there?
<empe> if i save something to desktop..i have to reload
<empe> everyfolder in gnome
<garfield> nautilus connects to famd (file alteration monitor daemon), so the problem has probably got to do with that
<empe> ahh.okay..thats what i needed..fam
<garfield> but it should be okay with default Ubuntu install as far as I know
<schneiko> do you have an idea about my resolv-problem? why does it take so much time for the ubuntu-client to resolv a host name?
<WW> Can anyone help me to get gFTP working?  sftp works fine in the command line, but I'd like to get this gui working.
<minimec> schneiko: did you configure you internet connection with ifup/ifdown?
<garfield> WW, when you say command line do you mean scp?
<schneiko> minimec: no, the connection is configured at the debian-server
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody -- i just wanted to thank everybody here and elsewhere in the ubuntu community for helping me get my ubuntu installastion working the way i want
<Pluk> congrats :)
<minimec> schneiko: I had the same problem with my wlan. when I configured it manually with ifconfig, route ... it worked. I have no idea why.
<shadeofgrey> i have a great desktop system now - and its because all of you helped me.  and i have to say...  bitch slapping billy gates has been a highlight of my year
<shadeofgrey> most definately
<dud> heh
<WW> garfield: Nope, sftp.  I suspect it uses ssh, but the command is called sftp.
<schneiko> minimec, it worked fine for a while. but now the lookup needs too long. but ONLY at the client, not at the server
<carajean> what media player has streaming video and music like winamp???
<minimec> schneiko: how did you configure the client?
<shadeofgrey> carajean:  xmms
<carajean> how do i get to it
<JDahl> carajean, mplayer is my favourite
<garfield> WW, which error do you get in gFTP?
<schneiko> minimec: the installer configured the client - the nameserver is 192.186.0.1 (debian server)
<shadeofgrey> carajean: apt-install xmms* or mplayer - but youll need steamer.08 to use mp3s
<minimec> schneiko: I am not sure that this is an dns problem. I think, it is a route problem.
<shadeofgrey> JDahl:  thanks for all your help brother.
<anTiX> apt-get install <package> ?
<schneiko> minimec, where should i look for the problem?
<carajean> no i have xmms installed but i dont know where to go to get to the streaming stuff.  and i dotn know if i have streamer .08
<shadeofgrey> antix:  yes but you have to make sure you have good source files for universe (synaptic)
<shadeofgrey> cara:  try installing it - if its already present it'll tell you.
<shadeofgrey> cara:  ...believe me - i was just there a few days ago
<garfield> WW, btw you can just use nautilus for sftp
<Pyre> Nite
<WW> garfield: If I try to use the SSH2 protocol, I get "Opening SSH connection to ..." and then "Running program ssh -e none ... <more stuff>...", and then it just sits there and never connects.
<minimec> schneiko: good question. try to stop the connection with sudo ifdown eth0.
<shadeofgrey> does karamba run under gnome or do you HAVE to run KDE?
<minimec> schneiko: then configure the connection manually.
<garfield> WW, either File->Connect to server and select SSH or just use ssh://user@site or sftp://user@site
<zhukov_> hello
<housetier> shadeofgrey karamba runs under gnome
<garfield> but that's for nautilus of course
<housetier> shadeofgrey and gnome programs will run under kde as well :)
<apokryphos> Just not with the same speed, of course.
<carajean> apt-get streamer.08
<carajean> E: Invalid operation streamer.08
<zhukov_> anyone managed to share a printer(winXP) to use in Ubuntu? Followed tuttorials and the max i can do is send the jobs to the printer...no printing at all...
<carajean> i got that when i tried to fetch it
<apokryphos> carajean: Should you be searching for *g*streamer?
<WW> garfield: Strange that gFTP is not cooperating.  I'll take a look at nautilus.
<jdub> carajean: apt-cache search gstreamer
<dnlien> Anyone know anything about adding Xterm support to Ubuntu, I am admitedly a noob
<WeirdAl> This nick's registered :-O
<WW> garfield: In the "Connect to Server" window in nautilus, what is it asking for in the "Folder" and "Name to use for connection" fields?
<carajean> ok i got a lot of output for gstreamer so im guessing i have it?
<ktech> any of you knows where can I download a hoary live-cd?
<Anubis> 99% [6 Packages gzip 0]  [5 Sources bzip2 626688]  [Connecting to ftp.nerim.net (62.4.16.80)] 
<Anubis> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<JDahl> dnlien, what do you mean - do you want an old-fashioned xterm? you can just install it if you're unhappy with gnome's terminal
<zhukov_> ...no one?
<Jahooty> hello
<dnlien> JDahl...well, my problem is, when I ssh, i can not interact with the menus on an application residing on an another Linux box
<garfield> WW, gFTP kind of suck, but I believe you can fix if you really want with another path in FTP->Settings->SSH->SSH2 server path
<Jahooty> i have a question about kernel sources for an amd64
<Jahooty> 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic is what uname -a returns
<garfield> WW, it depends on where sftp-server is located on the server, on Gentoo it is /usr/lib/misc/
<WW> garfield: Hmmm... why does sftp "just work" from the command line, I wonder?
<JDahl> dnlien, you probably mean exporting X11 via ssh? You need to change the configuration of the gdm for that - it's disabled for security reasons by default
<garfield> uses another path or something I guess
<WW> garfield: I sort of assume it uses a sane set of defaults.
<Jahooty> actually...how can i get hoary?
<Jahooty> does anyone know?
<GammaRay> dnlien: the menus?
<dnlien> yes
<dnlien> I can not interact with them
<GammaRay> I'm not sure what that mean.. you don't get the appsa
<garfield> WW, I can't really figure why either
<apokryphos> Jahooty: From warty, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GammaRay> I'm not sure what that mean.. you can't access the apps menu?
<dnlien> no, I get the visual representation
<ompaul> Jahooty, lots of people know to go to cdimage.ubuntu.com but they are not telling you [Doh!]  ;-)
<dnlien> I see the menus, but the frame does not support interaction with, for example, a file menu
<Jahooty> i have no internet connection
<WW> Anyone know of a gui ftp app that actual works in warty?   :)
<JDahl> WW, nautilus
<Jahooty> which is the problem.  since warty doesn't install kernel sources by default i can't compile drivers for my wireless devices
<apokryphos> WW: What about good ol' konqi?
<misha> gftp works well !
<garfield> WW, maybe it is just us who's stupid I don't know... btw, try checking FTP->Settings->SSH->Use SSH2 subsystem and just blank the path set before
<ompaul> Jahooty, well you will have to find someone who will (A) download a copy and (B) burn you a copy
<GammaRay> dnlien: which apps?
<apokryphos> ompaul: Is there a hoary iso?
<misha> Gftp !!!
<dnlien> well, I am using a rarely used app known as PVS, it's a verification software
<ompaul> apokryphos, it is array 5
<WW> garfield: I may not not the correct settings, but that doesn't mean I'm stupid! :)
<dnlien> I am remoting into a linux cluster
<dnlien> and, i can not seem to interact with xterm support for menus that the software offers
<minimec> TestDummy: feedback?
<dnlien> and, JDahl was kind enough to suggest that it might be a configuration change required for security
<ompaul> apokryphos, have a look here and tell me -->>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-5/      :)
<TestDummy> Heh, well I learned something while tying to get it to work
<JDahl> dnlien, are you trying to connect to a different server with ssh, but you cannot any X11 gfx - only a dumb terminal? then you should be asking someone (who knows more about it than me) how to export X11 gfx via ssh using public keys
<dnlien> but, was not aware of what to change and where
<GammaRay> dnlien: so this is a curses app.. and you are trying w/ the mouse?
<minimec> TestDummy: so it worked?
<TestDummy> I don't know if it's my modem or the network cable, but it has a faulty conenction
<apokryphos> ompaul: Ah yes, of course. Cool.
<Jahooty> does hoary come with any wireless drivers by default?
<TestDummy> I have to wiggle it to get it to work then it still doesn't notice it
<TestDummy> =|
<dnlien> yes, just as JDahl suggested, I need to export x11 gfx via ssh using a public key
<TestDummy> Is there any way to do it with USB?
<TestDummy> I've done it easily with SuSE before..
<audix> I'm having trouble installing Amarok 1.2 with warty, as in apt-get dependency problems... anybody familiar with this?
<WW> garfield: It worked!  I set the "Use SSH2 SFTP subsys" at you suggested, and finally got it to connect.
<minimec> TestDummy: Well. If your usb hardware is recognized by the system. it's the same.
<WW> garfield: Thanks!
<garfield> WW, :)
<TestDummy> Well, my mouse and keyboard are USB, notices those just fine
<dnlien> and yes, GammaRay, the cursir aoos
<TestDummy> It just doesn't notice the modem connected by USB
<yojimbo> Is anyone using an Intel SRCS14L SATA RAID card with Ubuntu? The gdth driver works fine, but Intel's userspace tools (storcon, iircfg, srcd) all claim to be unable to detect the device ...
<TestDummy> And I don't know how to set up the network for a USB modem
<audix> It's complaining about the version of kdelibs4... is it possible I just have the wrong repositories?
<dnlien> can not access menus with mouse or keystrokes
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help installing acrobat reader
<TestDummy> SuSE reffered to my modem as eth-usb or whatever. Ubuntu doesn't see it at all
<shadeofgrey> i tried apt-get install acroread and that didnt work - it said it was under a different package name
<xvers> hey.. what's the command to configure xfree?
<apokryphos> audix: Didn't try it in Warty, but it's certainly running smoothly on hoary.
<shadeofgrey> whats the command does anybody know?
<yojimbo> xvers: dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xfree86 ?
<audix> apokryphos: I see... maybe I should switch to Hoary then
<apokryphos> audix: Very good idea. You'll have kde 3.3.2, too.
<audix> apokryphos: Is it simple to upgrade, or is it more like a reinstall?
<yojimbo> shadeofgrey - acroread is in the multiverse repository, isn't it? Mine never worked - missing dependancies. I use xpdf instead
<minimec> TestDummy: Probably Ubuntu has no driver for your usb hardware. You have to install the driver. Normally you can download a driver on the net, then you have to install it.
<apokryphos> audix: It's an upgrade. Only takes one command. :)
<xvers> i want to change the resolutions, my desired res. isnt displayed in screen res.
<TestDummy> My modem manufacturere doesn't make Linux drivers.
<zhukov_> Anyone can help were...?Printer sharing...
<audix> apokryphos: Wonderful, so do I just use apt-get, or what?
<apokryphos> xvers: Yup, you cand o that from that configuration.
<TestDummy> Blah
<dnlien> anyone know anything about x11 graphics when remoting via ssh?
<fridge> hi there, I've recently installed a DVB card, it shows up as being recognised in dmesg, but the devices in /dev/ won't appear
<apokryphos> audix: Change your sources.list, and then a simple apt-get dist-upgrade
<fridge> can someone give me a clue as to how the dev mapper stuff works?
<xvers> apokryphos: what command do i use?
<apokryphos> audix: see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<audix> apokryphos: thx
<apokryphos> xvers: The aforementioned one, dpkg-reconfigure... if it worked
<wdh> dnlien, what about it?
<yojimbo> dnlien - you must enable X11Forwarding in the remote ssh server as well as request it with "ssh -X" from the client
<xvers> apokryphos: thanks
<GammaRay> dnlien: when running the app try.. TERM=xterm app-name
<wdh> dnlien, for some applications "ssh -XY" is required..
<yojimbo> man ssh
<apokryphos> xvers: have you got warty or hoary installed? Later arrays of hoary come with xorg by default.
<yojimbo> oops :-) sry
<dnlien> yojimbo, or anyone, is it possible to edit a configuration file so that I do not have to manually type every time the -x
<dnlien> to allow it by default, i mean
<wdh> dnlien, yes.. add the proper alias to .bashrc in your homedir
<yojimbo> dnlien, yes just set up a ~/.ssh/config file for it. See 'man ssh_config' iirc
<GammaRay> umm
<xvers> apokryphos: i have warty
<GammaRay> dnlien: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<apokryphos> xvers: ok
<xvers> apokryphos: dpkg -reconfigure xfree86 doesnt seem to work
<wdh> dnlien, as you see, there are multiple solutions for it :)
<yojimbo> gammaray, that enables it for all users - it might be safer to use ~/.ssh/config to restrict the change to just one user.
<apokryphos> xvers: I don't think that's the package name. One sec.
<shadeofgrey> okay i have another question
<wdh> dnlien, i think the alias is the easiest way..
<yojimbo> xvers - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<JDahl> yojimbo, gammaray, dont you also need to change "disallowTCP=true" in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<xvers> yojimbo: thanks, let me try
<apokryphos> xvers: Perhaps it's xfree
<apokryphos> whoops
<shadeofgrey> when i unpack the acrobat reader .tar.gz it has a file marked in green that says install...  how do i run it?  because typing just 'install' gives an error saying not enough arguments
<christopher_> hey my network tools in applications/system has a problem
<apokryphos> xvers: Perhaps it's xserver-xfree86 I mean
<yojimbo> jdahl: ? I was talking about X sessions over ssh. not running login sessionswith gdm ... did I miss something?
<christopher_> it askes me for my password and then i type my password it says wrong password
<shadeofgrey> JDahl:  you wouldnt happen to know what the acrobat reader package name for apt-get is would you?  i tried acroread and that didntwork
<shadeofgrey> neither did acroread-plugin
<dnlien> no, I intend to simply run an x session over ssh
<GammaRay> JDahl: why would you?
<xvers> apokryphos: thanks, its working
<apokryphos> cool
<GammaRay> JDahl: maybe for X -query
<yojimbo> dnlien: do you know if the remote server will allow you to request X forwarding in the first place? some don't
<JDahl> yojimbo, if disallowTCP=true is set on the server, can you still use ssh -X from the client?
<wdh> dnlien, just add 'alias ssh=ssh -XY' to the end of your personal .bashrc file
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, you just install it with "sudo ./install"
<wdh> but first try it one time using the -X option manually :)
<mjr> the X server does not need to listen TCP in order for ssh forwarding to work
<yojimbo> jdahl - ssh is unrelated to GDM in this question, as far as I can soo. So "yes" :-)
<wdh> yojimbo, HAS A POINT.. :)
<christopher_> when i try to configure a network device like the one im using, it tells me the correct password is invalid
<dnlien> thank you
<wdh> sorry for the caps :S
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, I like xpdf better
<christopher_> how do you share an internet connection
<christopher_> do you need a router?
<christopher_> i have 2 network cards
<yojimbo> so, nobody ising Intel tools to control a gdth-driven Intel SRCS14L then ... :-(
<christopher_> ethernet
<dnlien> thank you all
<apokryphos> christopher_: You don't need one, but it is far more convenient with one.
<dnlien> for all the help
<christopher_> apokryphos, ok but it is possible with 2 ethernet cards?
<dnlien> specifically wdh, yojimbo and Jdahl
<wdh> dnlien, yw
<apokryphos> christopher_: You just need to make a network, have one computer connecting to the Internet. The other will get the connection from the former.
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, but the general way to search for packages is "apt-cache search <search expr>", and also handy dpkg -S <package> to see what files an installed package provides
<minimec> christopher_: It's possible. You need iptables ro masq and route.
<shadeofgrey> okay i tried to install xpdf and it sdays its already the newest version...  so i assume that means its already installed?
<shadeofgrey> how do i find it if its not already in my apps menu?
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, sorry - dpkg -L <package> to list files, -S for search
<minimec> christopher_: try the bastille-firewall software, wich is in fact some kind of GUI for iptables.
<christopher_> apokryphos, ok you see its strange cuz when i try to configure network device in applications/system tools when it asks me for my password, itll tell me invalid pass, when its the right password
<TestMAD> is the current build of ubuntu compatible with my AMD64 3800+ Newcastle?
<GammaRay> christopher_: ipkungfu is a nice router/firewall package
<zhukov_> hey c'mon guys give me a hand
<christopher_> minimec, k ill try it now
<apokryphos> christopher_: What is this the password for? Accessing the network?
<apokryphos> You're putting in your root password, right?
<yojimbo> christopher_, what happens if you try to run gnome-nettool directly from a command line?
<christopher_> apokryphos, no its the sudo password its asking me for
<christopher_> apokryphos, when you run the applications/system/network tools then configure a network device what happens?
<minimec> christopher_: It is some kind of 'question answer game', you will see. But it works... :-)
<apokryphos> christopher_: Can't try, since I don't use Gnome.
<TestMAD> does anyone know?
<christopher_> GammaRay, thats the deb package right?
<yojimbo> ww - isn't wsquared actually 4u ? :-) double u times double u = 4 u ?
<christopher_> apokryphos, gotcha damn... well it is telling me the right password is wrong... a little fustrating
<WW> yojimbo: Sure, but WW or Wsquared is less typing than "Utothefourthpower"
<apokryphos> christopher_: Right, I got the program. Doesn't request a password, but I can't configure anything neither.
<apokryphos> christopher_: Any idea what the command is to run it?
<yojimbo> christopher: try running the underlying command gnome-nettool from the command line
<kent> TestMAD, have you checked the homapege about?  Im pretty sure the normal ubuntu will work, and there might even be an iso for amd64 if you look. though, im very sure it wont turn up on irc ;)
<yojimbo> or even use sudo to get a root shell first (sudo -s) then gnome-nettool
<TestMAD> umm..they said it works for AMD64(hammer)
<TestMAD> so i was thinking that meant hammer cores only.
<minimec> christopher_: sudo network-admin
<TestMAD> i just wanted to make sure.
<WW> If I connect to a remote server with Nautilus, should it actually be able to open the file directly through the connect (i.e. "Open with..." will work), or do I have to save it locally first?
<kent> TestMAD, well, is there an amd64 iso, then it should work. I mean, they did not make two incompatible versions of amd64 did they?
<TestMAD> no..
<TestMAD> but there 3 cores.
<TestMAD> well 2..but the 3rd is being released soon
<yojimbo> TestMAD: is there a live CD for amd?
<TestMAD> and they're not all that different from each other
<apokryphos> christopher_: I found another, probably related program. You might wanna try it... sudo network-admin
<kent> that might be so, but they aren't incompatible right? i meen, it would be stupid to develop thre cores that wont run the same binaries right?
<TestMAD> dunno.
<TestMAD> they are compatible tho
<TestMAD> i know this for sure
<gellpak> question: this is my third day ever using linux of any sort, and im trying to install ati display drivers. it wants me to compile a kernel. where can i get kernel source and which do i have/should i get?
<Zitter> hi, stupid question, just for curiosity: who spend those money to ship ubuntu in place all over the world? I've ordered some CDs from website and friend of mine asks me this question
<kent> TestMAD, http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/  take the amd64 iso.
<yojimbo> gellpak: apt-get install linux-source, for a start
<TestMAD> this is gonna be horrible..im on dialup
<TestMAD> lol
<yojimbo> Zitter : Canonical Ltd spend the money. They have enough to space :-)
<yojimbo> literally :-)
<kent> Zitter, some one with lots of monny whom perhaps thinks that there in the future is not room enough for many distros and that getting marketshare now is a good thing for future economy of canonical? ;)  Or perhaps just some one who is very kind on giving away stuff for free ;)
<WW> yojimbo: Interesting typo...
<yojimbo> ww: agreed :-) appropriate
<WW> yojimbo: I wish I had enough to space!
<Jahooty> how come ubuntus implementation of grub doesn't allow dual booting?
<TestMAD> thnx for the help
<Chipzz> Jahooty: it does. I dual boot
<monkey89> in hoary, I installed samba but windows network doesn't show the other computers on my network, any ideas?
<yojimbo> jahooty: it does allow it, but the warty installer gets things wrong.
<CarlK> monkey89 - long shot - workgroup setting
<Jahooty> ahh, ok.  is hte hoary installer better for that?
<monkey89> CarlK: i just found out where to change it, one sec
<Chipzz> monkey89: I got similar problems, need to fill out a domain on servers where no domain is configured
<yojimbo> jahooty - I really hope so!
<Chipzz> Jahooty: it is
<yojimbo> monkey89: windows browsing needs over 15 minutes to gather a list of machines - have you waited?
<monkey89> hehe'
<monkey89> my machine just popped up
<Jahooty> can i set grub to dual boot once im booted into warty?
<yojimbo> chipzz: all SMB systems have either a workgroup or a domain, that can't have nothing ... try "workgroup" as the name
<yojimbo> jahooty: yes, you'll have to consult the FAQ to find out how
<Jahooty> cool
<Jahooty> thanks
<Chipzz> yojimbo: I still think its a bug - if it found the server in the first place, it knows the workgroup, right?
<wdh> if i would want to totally reinstall ubuntu and come back with exactly the same configuration, what would i need to save?
<minimec> monkey89: did you find the solution to change the names in the computer menu?
<Zitter> ok thanks, nite
<yojimbo> chipzz: perhaps it is - but you can use "smbclient -L //servername" to see what the remote machine's config is
<borgista> wdh, i would think everything in your /home folder. including the hidden stuff.
<gellpak> yojimbo: installed linux-source, now how do i proceed to get kernel-source, and which one?
<yojimbo> that might help you out
<monkey89> minimec: it wasn't great, but I renamed the directory from /media/hdb1 to /media/Backup
<borgista> gellpak...type uname -r, in a terminal
<monkey89> best I could do
<borgista> that's your kernel #
<Chipzz> you shouldn't have too - that server didn 't need a workgroup in gnome 2.6
<yojimbo> gellpack - look in /usr/src, you'll see a large tra file, which needs to be manually unpacked
<minimec> monkey89: Well it worked :-)
<yojimbo> s/tra/tar/
<gellpak> ok
<monkey89> there's gotta be a better way though, I now it
<monkey89> know*
<yojimbo> gellpak: then install ... umm ... kernel-package, I think
<minimec> monkey89: You edit the fstab
<wdh> borgista, i think i would require more.. /etc for example.. and a list of all packages maybe? so i could automate installation of all of them...
<monkey89> minimec, yeah, tons of times
<monkey89> even managed to crash the computer by trying to umount it
<borgista> well then wdh, apparently i don't know that well.
<monkey89> dont know why
<gellpak> how do i extract a bz2?
<monkey89> tar -xjf file
<wdh> borgista, ok.. i'll search some debian infor for it..
<GammaRay> tar xvjf
<yojimbo> gellpak: tar jxf linus-source*
<monkey89> (v is verbose, shows the files being extracted)
<minimec> monkey89: so do a link on hdb1 and edit the fstab to pint to the link.
<GammaRay> the j is the important bit
<monkey89> eh, too lazy, it works now
<gellpak> ok
<Chipzz> wdh: dpkg --get-selections
<monkey89> but i appreciate the help
<minimec> monkey89: :-)
<monkey89> there's def. a clean way to do it
<Chipzz> save that output to a file
<monkey89> since the cdrom drive are /media/cdrom0 but show up as "CD-ROM 1"
<yojimbo> then, cd into it, "make config" (or make menuconfig, but you'll need to install libncurses5-dev first iirc)
<Chipzz> and import it later with dpkg --set-selections
<CarlK> warty on toshiba 2800, /usr/lib/gdmplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav loops forever
<wdh> Chipzz, thx.. that'll get me started..
<minimec> monkey89: that's true. I don't see any reason, that an 'fstab edit' souldn't work.
<fridge> anyone here use a NOVA-T card?
<CarlK> im guessing any wav file will do that
<yojimbo> then make-kpkg kernel-image ... that will leave a new .deb file for your new kernel
<monkey89> minimec, so what are you suggesting, linking /media/hdc1 to /media/Backup Drive and referring fstab to Backup Drive?
<yojimbo> which you can install with dpkg -i whatever.deb :-)
<minimec> monkey89: why not?
<wdh> yojimbo, doesnt ubuntu use initrd by default?
<monkey89> not very clean :P
<yojimbo> whd: don't know - I think it's nice and optional :-)
<wdh> which implies that you could use 'make-kpkg -i'
<yojimbo> whd: that might be better ... I've never looked into it.
<minimec> monkey89: but even without link it should work, I agree with you.
<yojimbo> it would probably work though
<monkey89> anways, the windows networking is bugged
<wdh> yojimbo, me neither :P i just noticed it worked _with_ the initrd bit.. dont know if it does without
<monkey89> every time i start the shared folders panel to configure it, it freezes for 10 seconds and gets messed up
<monkey89> and starts 3 new smbd processes
<CarlK> what is the URL of that package search page?
<IgD> i tried to install ubuntu amd-64 "warty" to my external 10 gb USB drive...  it seemed to install fine from the bootcd.  when i rebooted i got a kernel panic error.  something about pivot_root: no such file or dir.  then it just seemed to hang.  any idea what happened
<wdh> IgD, maybe you need to specify some boot-options?? did you look into that at boottime?
<Tzi> Hi =)
<IgD> well when it was booting, it said hit esc for a menu.  i did so and there were several options.  i tried botting into "recovery mood" but got same result
<Tzi> Does anyone know why no removable disks appear on my desktop, even though they're brought up in a nautilus window?  I have the appropriate gconf key on
<Tzi> Using latest Hoary
<christopher_> how do you configure a wireless device?
<wdh> CarlK, http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/?q=ubuntu+packages
<Tzi> christopher_: iwconfig, the command line tool...
<IgD> any1 have an idea what is giong on with my problem
<minimec> christopher_: wich wireless hardware?
<CarlK> thats the one... thanks wdh
<gellpak> ok im attempting to run a make-kpkg command on my linux source but it hits me with an error to the effect of "your'e using --revision flag with 2.6.8.1-3 but changelog exists and has a different value" and stops
<gellpak> this is my second attempt to run it. should i delete that changelog?
<christopher_> minimec, its a wifi card, a netware G
<christopher_> minimec, that iwconfig looks a little tricky =o) im not too savy with the network stuff yet, but i have a friend over and we wanna share my connection with his laptop
<minimec> christopher_: so the card is working?
<minimec> christopher_: what does sudo iwconfig say?
<christopher_> minimec, lo        no wireless extensions.
<christopher_> ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"ray"
<christopher_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<christopher_>           Bit Rate:1Mb/s   Tx-Power:50 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<christopher_>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<christopher_>           Encryption key:off
<christopher_>           Power Management:off
<christopher_>           Link Quality=16/94  Signal level=-79 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<Assassinater> hey
<christopher_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<christopher_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<christopher_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Assassinater> how do i change the resoulution?
<christopher_> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Assassinater> how do i change the resoulution?
<minimec> christopher_: so the wlan is ath0. ok let's configure it. :-)
<gellpak> i'm trying to make=kpkg my linux source and it keeps telling me that .config has a missing separator. ideas?
<minimec> christopher_: where do you have problems?
<christopher_> minimec, umm how would i set up my card as an access point so that he could connect to me and use my internet connection
<Assassinater> someone help
<christopher_> Assassinater, is it computer/system config/change resol?
<christopher_> Assassinater, is it computer/system config/screen resolution
<christopher_> *
<CarlK> how can I tell if a box has esound or polyaudio ?
<PoW> How do I take a screenshot of my desktop in KDE?
<minimec> christopher_: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid master
<Riddell> PoW: ksnapshot
<christopher_> minimec, k
<CarlK> PoW - Computer, "Take Screenshot" (which probaly calls ksnapshot
<christopher_> minimec, what does that do
<minimec> christopher_: the card should work as access point now. :-)
<christopher_> minimec, wow cool, whats the network name? and stuff
<PoW> hmmm
<christopher_> minimec, how would i put a password
<christopher_> minimec, like wep or something
<PoW> I dont see ksnapshot anywhere =x
<minimec> christopher_: 'sudo iwconfig ath0 key s: thisismykeyab [1] ' You have to use 13 letters for strong encryption.
<christopher_> minimec, with the bracket thing [1] ? is that wep incryption?
<minimec> christopher_: that means first key. You can have different keys.
<minimec> christopher_: 's:' means that the keyword is in letters.
<Sandman> Does ubuntu have autoconfiguration tools? For example, to setup a DHCP server and NAT on windows, all you must do is enable ICS. Nothing else
<Sandman> Just works.
<christopher_> minimec, sudo iwconfig ath0 key s: christopherlo [1] 
<christopher_> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<christopher_>     invalid argument "s:".
<Sandman> Can this be done with Ubuntu? Or at least something nearly as effective?
<wil> hi
<minimec> christopher_: Hmmm....
<christopher_> minimec, lets forget the key for now
<wil> I tried a apt-get update to get Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview powerpc Binary-1 (20041020)] /dists/unstable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  .  I've never gotten this problem.
<christopher_> minimec, hes not seeing an available network to connect to
<christopher_> should i open a port?
<wil> so I hashed out the CD line in sources.list and everythign is fine.  Anyuone had this problem?
<christopher_> minimec, how do i name the network
<christopher_> minimec, ok i see it in the man page
<Dreamer3> anyone use elinks?
<Dreamer3> i get a funny error unless i run it as roto :(
<minimec> christopher_: link quality=16/94 So the card found the other card. You can use the kismet software. It's a sniffer software, to look for other wlan's
<Dreamer3> ERROR at interlink.c:444: connect() failed: 13 (Permission denied)
<minimec> christopher_: ok.
<_tester_> can anybody give me the full path to sshd on their ubuntu. My ubuntu system doesnt have an ssh binary :(
<christopher_> minimec, ok ill look for that kismet software
<CarlK> _tester_ /usr/bin/ssh
<CarlK> duh.. .d
<CarlK> _tester_ /usr/sbin/sshd
<christopher_> minimec, what do you mean link quality?
<chillywi1ly> hey my mixer applet is b0rked
<piratePenguin> how do I view quicktime movies inside a browser (epiphany/firefox) in ubuntu? what do I need?
<fridge> mozilla-mplayer-plugin may do it
<piratePenguin> I'll try it.. thanks
<SiRrUs> good evening
<BrianAnthony> Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL
<BrianAnthony> why am I getting that error
<_tester_> thank you CarlK
<_tester_> my ubuntu really really doesnt have sshd :( :(
<BrianAnthony> is there a package for opengl
<CarlK> _tester_ - did you do a server install?
<CarlK> _tester_ I did and had to isntall openssh or something like that
<christopher_> minimec, the other guy is using a windows laptop
<_tester_> Carlk I did the single CD instal
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<CarlK> _tester_ - well, I have done one warty and one huey, so im not exacly an expert
<_tester_> so i should do an 'apt-get install sshd' or something like that?
<shock> im running elinks
<shock> but no error
<SiRrUs> _tester_ check in synaptic
<minimec> christopher_: the sudo iwconfig result the was the line Link Quality 16/94. You had a connection with the windows laptop!
<chillywi1ly> anyone else's mixer applet b0rked?
<chillywi1ly> latest dist-upgrade on hoary
<CarlK> _tester_ - openssh-server
<wdh> _tester_, i believe it was 'sudo apt-get install sshd-server'
<chillywi1ly> nope, openssh-server
<wdh> or the thing CarlK says :)
<CarlK> chillywi1ly - i wish that was the only problem
<chillywi1ly> CarlK: what other problems are you having?
<christopher_> minimec, no, he didnt even have it out before you told me that command with "master" in it
<chillywi1ly> is there anything like apt-listbugs for ubuntu?
<SiRrUs> _tester_ try ssh you may find its installed allready
<neighborlee> atm i'm using fedora core3 disk to rescue ( since I had to reinstall XP ) my ubuntu content..doing : grub-install /dev/hda is complaining about a BIOS error...is there a ubuntu CD rescue mode ( I'm thinking thats the problem ) ???
<mseney> sitting here looking at my suse 9.2 server and thinking about trying ubuntu on it???? arghhh should i or shouldn't I???
<CarlK> chillywi1ly - I have a few - for openers, "aplay anything.wav" loops forever
<wdh> chillywi1ly, search for it please..
<Dave2|Laptop> I've gone over the links in the topic, but I've not seen anything about this; is Xorg 6.8.2 planned to be included in Ubuntu Hoary, or am I out of luck/will have to find 3rd party debs?
<_tester_> SiRrUS + CarlK  : ssh is there, but sshd is not
<chillywi1ly> wdh: already installing it
<chillywi1ly> so hush ;)
<wdh> :P
<lupusBE> I'm compiling gtk+ cvs with cairo support
<SiRrUs> _tester_ so typing ssh should work for you
<minimec> christopher_: your card can be master (access point), managed (the card is looking for an access point) ore ad-hoc (you directly connect to the other computer.
<CarlK> not to mention that I can't figure out how to make pretty wiki pages ;)
<lupusBE> I'm curious if my system still works :)
<wdh> chillywi1ly, its just anoying people asking thing that most of us need to look up as well
<chillywi1ly> CarlK: is this all to do with using polypaudio instead of esound?
<CarlK> but here is a dump of the content https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<christopher_> minimec, i never connect to him
<chillywi1ly> wdh: annoy this
<wdh> chillywi1ly, but no offence :)
<CarlK> chillywi1ly - I started with esound, installed polly, no difference
<christopher_> minimec, he doesnt see my computer the available wireless network connections
<carajean> is there a way to update the nvidia drivers???
<chillywi1ly> danielb@frodo:~$ ps aux | grep poly
<chillywi1ly> danielb   8379  0.0  0.3   5552  3556 ?        Ss   08:14   0:00 /usr/bin/polypaudio
<mseney> what app do you use in ubuntu for burning cd's that compares to k3b?
<chillywi1ly> seems to be running
<wdh> mseney, k3b? :P
<tritium> mseney, I use graveman
<christopher_> minimec, do i have to do any preliminary configuring? i just plugged this card in
<OrangeSlice> why, cdrdao.
<speel> hey any one knows how to change the splash screen?
* mseney is scared to try ubuntu just yet
<minimec> christopher_: ok. lets keep it simple. Both of you configure the card in ad-hoc mode.
<tritium> speel, that's described in the FAQ
<wdh> mseney, why is that?
<neighborlee> mseney: ubuntu is fine..dont be scared ;-=))
<mseney> love my gui tools darn it but i dunno maybe i'll backup my data and try it
<speel> ah ok thanks
<minimec> christopher_: then you choose a channel and an essid. Both the same :-)
<carajean> can anyone tell me how to update my nvidia drivers??
<wdh> mseney, you can do pretty much anything in a gui as well as on a cli
<neighborlee> mseney: gnome 2.8 rocks and so does ubuntu ;-))..( kde is available if thats your pleasure..its installable via synaptic)
<mseney> how would you compare it w/ suse 92?
<mseney> less crud or ?
<OrangeSlice> Gnome 2.9.1 is nice ;)
<neighborlee> mseney: well..for one its free <G>
<mseney> i haven't used gnome since 2.4
<neighborlee> mseney: beyond that we could get into a flame war ..heh
<mseney> yeah i don't wanna spark one of those
<tritium> carajean, update?
<neighborlee> lol
<chillywi1ly> No volume control elements and/or devices found
<monkey89> how do I configure a printer?  gnome-cups-manager doesn't show any as being locally detected
<chillywi1ly> when I try to add the volume control to my panel
* chillywi1ly looks in the BTS
<mseney> i used debian awhile back and i guess have gotten lazy, maybe i should put it on to try and learn linux better.
<tritium> monkey89, was it turned on at boot?
<monkey89> was what
<neighborlee> mseney: yeah you'll really like it I think...
<monkey89> the printer? yeah
<monkey89> i have a /dev/lp0
<christopher_> minimec, hey scroll back up you told me essid master it should have been mode master right
<carajean> yeah the 66.29 drivers are out and the ones i apt-get where the 6111
<christopher_> ?
<mseney> okay im gonna move the stuff off my suse server onto this machine and give it a whirl
<tritium> monkey89, okay.  printer needs to be on when /etc/init.d/cupsys is run for it to be detected by cups
<mseney> bb in awhile
<monkey89> tritium, it was
<neighborlee> kewl..cu soon
<tritium> okay
* neighborlee waves
<tritium> monkey89, what kind?
<Dreamer3> well, well, how is hoary coming?
<monkey89> deskjet842c, its worked before (i'm in hoary now and not sure how to do this the clean way)
<Dreamer3> safe yet?
<thenuke> I wonder if it is unwise to use BreakMyUbuntu -repositories?
<neighborlee> heh
<tritium> carajean, you are using Warty?
<chillywi1ly> any way to search for a specific bug in a package?
<neighborlee> thenuke:which one(s) do you mean
<chillywi1ly> erm, search for a bug in a specific package
<tritium> chillywi1ly, use the package as the search term
<thenuke> neighborlee: well, I think that there is not many of those :O www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu/
<carajean> i dont even know
<carajean> im using a old ubuntu i took from a friend
<SiRrUs> Dreamer3 safe?  :)
<monkey89> i just got my remote printer working with hpoj, but my local one isn't :(
<carajean> version 4.10 if that helps
<tritium> carajean, yes, that's Warty.  If you upgrade to Hoary, you'll get the 6629 version.
<mike998> is there a gnome panel applet that will allow me to control my xmms?
<goldfish> gdesklets
<goldfish> or something
<goldfish> has an xmms thingy
<carajean> oh so there is no other way to get the 66.29?
<mike998> nah... haven't had much luck with gdesklets
<goldfish> ah right
<Pluk> gxmms?
<goldfish> oooh
<Pluk> it says its a gnome applet
<mike998> I don't really like gdesklets... I install it once in a while to try, but still have it
<mike998> ohhh gxmms
<mike998> hang on
<tritium> mike998, apt-cache search xmms.  One of the results is a gdesklets thing
<CarlK> aplay train.wav goes Woo! Woo! Woo! Woo! untill I hit ^C.... this also causes the endless bongos on boot.
<Pluk> gdesklets isnt an applet?
<mike998> tritium: cheers, but I don't really like gdesklets
<chillywi1ly> all my favorite desklets are now broken
<tritium> mike998, well, you can see what else turns up in the search, I guess.
<neighborlee> thenuke: oh haha ic...well being careful to watch for problem apt-gets you may well not see problems..then again backports are new software backported so shrug on that one..your mileage may vary <G>...its all bleeding edge so <G>
<mike998> the one that Pluck reccomended shows up... I will give that a try
<chillywi1ly> I think they changed the API
<Pluk> you mean the LT desklets chillywi1ly
<chillywi1ly> yep
<CarlK> speaker-test made noise but also errored - http://paste.phpfi.com/52011
<mike998> this will make package 1001 according to Synaptic
<Pluk> LT havens been updated for a while now ive heard
<thenuke> neighborlee: yeap :) I guess I will not go for it, because I'm not that guru yet so I could fix the problems easily
<wdh> anyone has any luck with using enlightenment as gnome's window manager?
<neighborlee> thenuke: agreed id wait...you can always break things later lol
<mike998> just the thing... cheers
<neighborlee> wdh: nah..Idont use E anymore as I found it a bit buggy..but kewl...
<mike998> thenuke: no better way to be a guru than to break stuff and fix it... i tell that to my students all the time
<neighborlee> wdh: accessing the menus was sometimes buggy and that bothered me some so...I blew it off
<neighborlee> mike998:heh how true....
<neighborlee> prob. best on a non-crucial partition though ..haha
<mike998> that's how I got to be such a linux goat
<wdh> neighborlee, i like to give buggy things a try later on :) sometimes things tend to get better
<mike998> uhh gnu
<mike998> uhhh goat
<mike998> dammit
<mike998> guru?
<marcin_ant> hi guys - I'm looking for Apache Tomcat packages for ubuntu could you help me and tell if they are available somewhere?
<mike998> yeah...
<thenuke> mike998: that is true also
<neighborlee> wdh: yup
<bestadvocate> yo persones
<bestadvocate> anyone using jukebox hoary?
<mike998> thenuke: but seriously, I have run with FreeBSD for a while and that's how learned a lot of the stuff that I know now
<chillywi1ly> I am a penGNUin
<thenuke> and those backports might not be so unstable even as I thought, as I am reading more about it from here http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<tritium> marcin_ant, "apt-cache search tomcat" didn't come up with anything?
<gellpak> where can i download module-assistant
<gellpak> ?
<bestadvocate> chillywilly: lol thats cool
<chillywi1ly> holy shnikies
<mike998> the backports and hoary aren't all that unstable if you ask me... I have had some problems with OpenOffice crashing but that's it
<marcin_ant> tritium: nope
<marcin_ant> tritium: there is something but not what I need
<tritium> marcin_ant, I see 4 packages in that search.  I'm using Hoary with universe and multiverse.  What are you using?
<marcin_ant> tritium: as I said these packages are related to apache tomcat
<tritium> okay, just asking
<marcin_ant> tritium: but they don't contain tomcat itself
<bestadvocate> actually I ment to ask, is anyone using rythmbox hoary?
<chillywi1ly> ask and ye shall receive
<tritium> bestadvocate, I am
<neighborlee> bb
<chillywi1ly> bugzilla is such a PITA
<monkey89> ok, it might help to have my printer plugged in to print stuff
<monkey89> :/
<tritium> monkey89, I asked you if it was ;)
<thenuke> mike998: and I would have no problem with unstable app, what I meant was that I would not like it at all if there would come some weird dependency problems whatsoever which then would prevent me from using X or so on :D
<monkey89> i thought it was
<monkey89> i had an lp0
<bestadvocate> tritium: have you had any problems with playing files? I get some error on "pipes" or something
<CarlK> monkey89 - you should get one of those paperless printers
<tritium> monkey89, run "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys"
<thenuke> they did good job scaring me first ;) but as I read more, I think that there is not that much to worry
<linuxn00b> Hey, I am behind a router but I was wondering if it's possible to setup an IDS server
<monkey89> tritium, it works now, I added it
<tritium> good deal
<mike998> thenuke: never had that problem
<tritium> bestadvocate, yes, if I don't kill and restart polypaudio, I have several problems
<bestadvocate> is this a reported bug?
<tritium> bestadvocate, oh, yes
<thenuke> mike998: I had when I upgraded warty to hoary :)
<tritium> definitely
<mike998> actually I DID have some problems with I enabled the nerim.net respositories
<mike998> thenuke: what repositories were you using>
<chillywi1ly> Registry is nmot present or corrupted, please update it by running gst-register
<thenuke> mike998: defaults
<bestadvocate> trintium: cool then I wont worry about it, I have beep, but I have been trying to be active on reporting bugs
<chillywi1ly> I didn't know my volume control was using gstreamer
<mike998> actually to be honest, if you had any stability issues with haory, I would say that it was just because the repositories were in a state of flux
<P229> does Ubuntu have SELinux as an option?
<linuxn00b> anyone?
<mike998> that's about the only time I have a problem
<bestadvocate> linuxn00b: i have no idea sry
<mike998> linuxn00b: what's up?
<linuxn00b> mike998, hey nothing I just need a few project to do so I thought an IDS server would be cool :)
<mike998> ah okay
<Sandman> Does Ubuntu have frontends for settings things like a DHCP server up?
<fridge> how about you feed starving children
<fridge> there's a neat project!
<mike998> I believe I have some leftovers stored inside you, fridge
<carajean> how to make it so i have write permission to all my files and folders and hard dirves??
<fridge> chmod -R 777 /
<tritium> bestadvocate, if you have troubles, kill and restart polypaudio
<CarlK> Sandman - in general, yes, but maybe not as much as in windows, but...
<P229> carajean: don't do that
<carajean> why??
<mike998> that's gonna cause problemsQ
<tritium> carajean, that is seriously a bad idea
<mike998> carajean: WHY do you want to do that?
<carajean> i just want to move a folder from one place to another and it says i dotn have permission
<CarlK> Sandman - you can always edit the configs with a text editor, which ends up being easier once you become proficient with the options
<P229> carajean: because it's a great way to break your system
<mike998> carajean: use sudo
<tritium> carajean, don't move system files
<tux> is there any webcam support for ubuntu ?
<carajean> its not a system file
<tritium> tux, yes
<tux> besides gnomemeeting
<P229> carajean: who owns the file, and are you sure you want to move it?
<carajean> yeah its just a world of warcraft file
<tritium> tux, the linux kernel has several different modules for various webcams
<mike998> carajean: use sudo to move the file
<bestadvocate> tritium: I can't find polyaudio in top so but i got XMMS and BEEP working (too bad beep cant add xmms playlists)
* tux sits up in his seat
<marinela> I have a friend who is trying to make a new Ubuntu install with one catch -- he has a wireless network card and it's telling him that it can't configure a network interface. Any way for him to do this?
<tritium> bestadvocate, are you using Hoary?
<carajean> how to use sudo in the gui im new to linux
* mike998 throws tux a herring
<tux> arf arf arf
<chillywi1ly> another funny thing is I don't hear the ubuntu startup music anymore either
<mike998> carajean: try using the command line
<tritium> carajean, how is it that you don't own the files currently?
<tritium> who do they belong to?
<tux> chillywi1ly, not funny, sounds just dont work
<P229> mike998: carajean might not have to use sudo... if the file is marked readonly, but belongs to carajean's user, all carajean would have to do is change the permissions
<chillywi1ly> and my mixer applet is b0rked, but the rest of the sound effects work
<marinela> Please, someone? Any way of installing Ubuntu through a Wireless network card?
<chillywi1ly> tux: not ALL of my sounds are b0rked though
<tritium> chillywi1ly, when did that start?
<mike998> P229: point taken... sometimes I use a hammer when a nudge would do
<bestadvocate> tritium: yes but i think its my lack of knowledge of how to kill something thats getting in the way
<chillywi1ly> tritium: after a dist-upgrade in which I let is yand esound out and install polypaudio
<chillywi1ly> yank*
<carajean> yeah i need to change permissions
<tritium> chillywi1ly, that'll do it ;)
<P229> mike998: yep, don't use su/sudo if you don't have to ;)
<CarlK> chillywi1ly - got any tips that helped? (im collecitng tips for sound problems)
<chillywi1ly> CarlK: I am going to try reinstalling esound
<tritium> bestadvocate, if you're current, a recent dist-upgrade would have you using polypaudio instead of esd
<Ainvar> whoa beep player is alot nicer than xmms
<chillywi1ly> brb
<Ainvar> how can I tell if I am using polyaudio?
<tritium> i.e., if you've stayed current, your audio should have grown a big nasty polyp on it
<P229> carajean: right-click on the file, select "properties" and go to the "permissions" tab
<marinela> Please, someone? Any way of installing Ubuntu through a Wireless network card?
<bestadvocate> Ainvar: its much cleaner interface, but less cool features pre-packaged
<carajean> i did
<P229> carajean: set permissions to read and write for owner
<CarlK> marinela - yes.  you put the CD in and go
<neighborlee> hi all..i'm trying to rescue my ubuntu system from having had to reinstall XP and you all know that means linux isn't available anymore..I went in with fedora rescue mode and did: grub-install /dev/hda...it errors out saying:  /dev/hda: doesn't have any corresponding BIOS drive..any ideas how to fix this ??? ;-))(sigh)
<bestadvocate> tritium: im current, updated 20 min ago
<CarlK> marinela - or do you mean a diskless setup?
<carajean> ok cool that might fix it
<tritium> Ainvar, pgrep polyp.  It it returns a PID, you're running it.
<bestadvocate> trintium: says its installed in synaptic too
<tux> ok let me rephrase, has anyone gotten their webcam working with msn or yahoo clients
<chillywi1ly> did a sudo apt-get install esound and logged out then back in and now I have start up music but the mixer applet is still broken
<tritium> bestadvocate, okay.
<marinela> CarlK, it's telling him that there's no network interface found
<mike998> tux: as far as I know video doesn't work with gaim
<marinela> His network works fine in windows
<mike998> I could be wrong...  (usually am)
<marinela> But he can't even get to the base install in Ubuntu
<tux> i know one can receive, but transmit is a problem
<CarlK> tritium - warty box, apt-get install polypaudio, pgrep polyp shows nothing
<P229> carajean: you'll also need write permissions in the place where you want to move it to
<marinela> So I'm guessing it's the wireless card
<tritium> mike998, say what?
<Dreamer3> and/me yawns.
<tritium> mike998, oh, you mean video conferencing?
<Dreamer3> where is the hoary timeline at again?
<tritium> that's correct
<mike998> yes
<mike998> gnome-meeting is another issue
<CarlK> marinela - is the nic on this page: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<tux> checking for gdk-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gdk-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<tux> whats gdk-2.0 , aint in synaptic
<marinela> CarlK, no
<marinela> But either way, he can't even get to the base install
<chillywi1ly> graphic dawing kit or some shit
<tritium> tux, you're building something?  libgdk
<tux> cool
<tritium> tux, -something
<marinela> It's acting up right at the beginning
<marinela> Of the install\
<P229> anyone know if Ubuntu has SELinux available as an option?
<tritium> CarlK, it won't get started until gnome-session is re-run
<CarlK> Dreamer3 - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<tritium> CarlK, or, you can start it manually
<tux> its snowing, wohooo
<kent> libgtk2.0-dev contains libgdk-files.
<chillywi1ly> why is my mixer broken?
<CarlK> tritium - reboot didnt start it, so how ?
<tux> thx kent
<tritium> P229, yes
<Rene_S> You tried to use it making bread dough
<Rene_S> breaks the mixer everytime
<Rene_S> :)
<tritium> CarlK, you're sure it's installed?  polypaudio
<CarlK> polypaudio is already the newest version.
<tritium> CarlK, okay.  just run polypaudio
<marinela> CarlK, any ideas? =/
<chillywi1ly> why did you guys move to polypaudio if it breaks everything?
<thenuke> is there any reason for using upgrade instead of dist-upgrade :O
<chillywi1ly> :)
<tux> also one more quick question
<P229> tritium: enabled or disabled by default?
<tritium> thenuke, it's safer
<CarlK> marinela - gonna need some error messages or something
<thenuke> http://www.tuxme.com/node/315 in here, I am told to update && upgrade after majorly editing sources
<thenuke> tritium: ah
<tux> im trying to update nessus plugins a la, nessus-update-plugins
<carajean> can anyone make sense of this line someone told me to type::  mount /mnt/cdrom && cp -Rf /mnt/cdrom/* ~/wow && umount /mnt/cdrom
<thenuke> and seems like dist-upgrade wants to install some new packages as well
<tux> and it says wget is not in path,
<tux> or installed, which it is
<thenuke> but I wonder why it wants to install those new pckgs..
<carajean> he told me to type that before each game cd rom
<tritium> thenuke, I only use dist-upgrade when something gets held back in an upgrade
<CarlK> tritium - Welcome to polypaudio! Use "help" for usage information. - now what?
<mike998> carajean: that makes sense
<tritium> thenuke, and even then, I watch what it's going to install and remove
<Assassinater> hey
<tritium> thenuke, and I don't always allow it to happe
<tritium> happen
<carajean> what does it do when i type that is says cdrom already mounted
<Assassinater> is icewm good?
<Dreamer3> CarlK: thanks
<tritium> carajean, yes
<marinela> The error message is: "Configure the network. No network interfaces detected. No network interfaces were found. The installation subsystem was unable to find a network device. You may need to load a specific module for your network card, if you have one. For this, go back to the Network Hardware Detection step. 1) Go Back 2) Continue"
<Assassinater> how do i install a WM?
<tritium> CarlK, what is it you want to try?
<CarlK> Dreamer3 - you're welcome
<bestadvocate> tritium: out of curiosity how would one go about restarting polyaudio/killing it?
<Assassinater> how do i install a WM?
<tritium> bestadvocate, 1) polypaudio -k (the easiest, but not only way to kill it)
<marinela> Assassinater, sudo apt-get install ice-wm
<carajean> i dont see how that helps me install the game it just tells me the drive is mounted
<marinela> After uncommenting universe
<tritium> bestadvocate, 2) polypaudio
<thenuke> tritium: with upgrade I wont now get k3b and abiword upgraded for example, I dont really understand why they would not be upgraded?
<Assassinater> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Assassinater> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Assassinater> E: Couldn't find package ice-wm
<tritium> thenuke, they're held back for various reasons
<marinela> Assassinater, you have to uncomment universe
<kbrooks> Assassinater, icewm.
<marinela> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarlK> tritium - not get this error http://paste.phpfi.com/52011
<tritium> thenuke, try "apt-get -u dist-upgrade" to see what a dist-upgrade might do
<marinela> Oh, or that :$ My bad
<jimcooncat> quick q: Just used synaptic to install a kernel patch, do I have to reboot for it to take effect?
<kbrooks> do you!
<CarlK> jimcooncat - yes
<kbrooks> of course!
<jimcooncat> thanks!
<tritium> jimcooncat, kernel patch?  You'll have to build a custom kernel to use it.
<bestadvocate> tritium: thanks worked like a charm!
<kbrooks> tritium, uhhh
<tritium> bestadvocate, good :)
<jimcooncat> thanks, tritium
<kbrooks> tritium, untruez0r
<marinela> ;_; Nobody?
<Assassinater> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Assassinater> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<tritium> kbrooks, a patch is source code changes
<bestadvocate> I like beep but it doesnt work with my keybord shortcuts
<Assassinater> it is uncommented
<tritium> kbrooks, so it's true
<tritium> jimcooncat, which patch?
<chillywi1ly> lalallaa
<thenuke> tritium: with -u I get the very same output
<chillywi1ly> I want my startup music AND my frellin mixer applet ;)
<jimcooncat> kernel-skas-patch for uml
<tritium> thenuke, it should tell you what packages will be upgrade, etc.
<Assassinater> so?
<bestadvocate> chillywilly: lalalala indeed!
<tritium> jimcooncat, yeah, you'll have to build your own kernel to use that patch
<Assassinater> please help
<tritium> patches don't just get auto-applied to binaries
<tux> for those interested, got it working, also --> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<thenuke> tritium: oh, I see that without -u too
<tritium> thenuke, so, what's it going to do
<tritium> ?
<tritium> kbrooks, you see?
<Ravage> stupid question.. did the setup really ask me for a root password?
<tritium> Ravage, it should not have
<Ravage> mkay
<fridge> what I want to know is, what the hell are you supposed to type in when you boot into single user mode and it prompts you for a root password?
<tritium> tux, did you build gaim-vv?
<neighborlee> fridge: your user password is what its wanting ;-)
<bestadvocate> assassinater: type apt-get install wmaker
<CarlK> fridge - the root pw...
<jimcooncat> thanks much tritium, don't know much about what synaptic does. new coming from gentoo
<Ravage> same here
<Ravage> :)
<CarlK> neighborlee - user?
<Assassinater> then?
<tritium> jimcooncat, good, if you're from Gentoo, you have experiencing building kernels ;)
<bestadvocate> assassinater: or use synaptic.   it should be on your list if you updated
<Assassinater> best
<Assassinater> i did that
<neighborlee> CarlK: yes
<Assassinater> now what?
<jimcooncat> done a few, hosed a few :-)
<tritium> jimcooncat, on debian-based systems, we recommend using kernel-package to build .deb packages of custom kernels
<Assassinater> wmaker is what?
<Ravage> and i think i'll go back to gentoo
<chillywi1ly> kernel-package rules
* tritium notices kbrooks hasn't responded
<Ravage> just testing on my 2nd pc
<kbrooks> sorry
<kbrooks> tritium, i see
<bestadvocate> assassinator: thats like wm isnt it?
<jimcooncat> anything to make life easier is appreciated.
<tritium> kbrooks, it's cool
<Assassinater> ok...
<Chipzz> tritium: then someone should really update the wiki
<jimcooncat> that's why I using ubuntu, and going to run gentoo in uml.
<tritium> jimcooncat, it makes building kernels fairly simple.  After installing the package, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package
<Ravage> mkay.. i must have typed something really stupid as root pass
<tritium> Chipzz, the wiki does have a page on using kernel-package
* Ravage boot his gentoo cd and chroots to ubuntu
<Chipzz> tritium: btw what is the recommended way of getting patched sources? apt-get source linux-image or apt-get install kernel-source ?
<Chipzz> tritium: the wiki page does have 5 pages on kernel building
<Chipzz> all saying different things
<Chipzz> s/does have/has/
<tritium> Chipzz, linux-source includes ubuntu patches.  Beyond that, you'll need whatever patches you want.
<tritium> so, neither linux-image or kernel-source
<kbrooks> uml?
<Chipzz> tritium: they both do, they just have different ways of patching stuff
<Chipzz> kbrooks: user mode linux
<tritium> Chipzz, no, linux-image is not source
<kbrooks> and that is?
<jimcooncat> user-mode-linux, not to be confused with diagramming software
<tritium> Chipzz, you can use kernel-source, but that's got debian patches, not ubuntu
<jimcooncat> runs linux within linux
<kbrooks> and how do i do that
<Chipzz> tritium: note that I said apt-get source linux-image and apt-get install kernel-source
<jimcooncat> for instance I want to run gentoo within ubuntu
<Chipzz> errr
<Chipzz> sorry :)
<Chipzz> what I meant is apt-get source linux-image and apt-get install linux-source
<tritium> Chipzz, I see that.  However, what you really want is linux-source
<kbrooks> Chipke, TYPO
<Chipzz> tritium: I meant linux-source
<Chipzz> but that doesn't answer my question
<Chipzz> which of the above is the recommended way?
<tritium> As I said, grab linux-source, and the patches you want
<kbrooks> linux-source
* Chipzz swears at linux-restricted
<kbrooks> what is it
<Chipzz> the source is only at 26.10 but I need 2.6.11 because I want the alps driver :/
<tritium> kbrooks, the linux kernel source code with ubuntu patches
<derelm> hi, i am having severe problems installing ubuntu, somehow it cannot read oo.org packages on my newly burnt stable cd ...
<derelm> how can i get root?
<kbrooks> tritium, NOT THAT
<derelm> sudo bash doesn't seem to work
<Chipzz> derelm: sudo su -
<tritium> kbrooks, don't yell dude
<derelm> ah ok
<gellpak> where can i get the libstdc++6 library?
<kbrooks> what is linux-restricted
<Assassinater> hey
<kbrooks> i want uml
<Chipzz> kbrooks: non-free modules
<Assassinater> yo
<Chipzz> nvidia for example
<Assassinater> how do i install kde?
<Assassinater> i tried doing apt-get install kde
<CarlK> derelm - i got a tip to help you limp through... just a sec
<derelm> Chipzz: btw can the system settings be used from inside a user-session? meaning, can a user run synaptic somehow?
<Chipzz> derelm: sudo synaptic ?
<kbrooks> Assassinater, .....
<Assassinater> crap
<Assassinater> nvm
<bestadvocate> assassinater: dude you didnt like wm?
<kbrooks> derelm,
<kbrooks> synaptic
<Assassinater> wmaker is wired
<kbrooks> and thats it
<kbrooks> Chipke, try it
<tritium> Assassinater, in universe
<derelm> but when i run it from my users startmenu it won't work
<tritium> derelm, it should ask you for your password when run from the menu
<bestadvocate> Assassinater, if your using x86_64 + hoary there is no functional KDE
<bestadvocate> and mono
<kbrooks> note: 'functional'
<kbrooks> ...is in universe'
<bestadvocate> kbrooks:?
<tritium> thenuke, so what does the dist-upgrade want to do?
<Assassinater> i want IceWm
<Chipzz> what I'm trying to figure out is... what is the equivalent package for linux-restricted-modules like linux-source?
<kbrooks> Assassinater, then enable universe
<tritium> Chipzz, there's not one.  They're binary only.  That's why they're restricted.
<Assassinater> i did wmaker it was wired
<Chipzz> tritium: there is nvidia-kernel-source
<Assassinater> icewm i want cause it looks cool
<tritium> Chipzz, yes.
<tritium> Chipzz, answer above still holds.
<Chipzz> tritium: and the nvidia is not binary only
<Chipzz> it has a restricted license
<MacPlusG3> Chipzz: it is. they have a few source files and a big binary blob
<Chipzz> the nvidia module comes with source, the opengl driver not
<Chipzz> MacPlusG3: the kernel module is not, the opengl driver is
<Chipzz> but I just want the kernel module
<tritium> Chipzz, yes, but other drivers are binary only.
<daniels> Chipzz: er, apt-get source linux-restricted-modules
<CarlK> derelm - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveryFromBadInstallCD/
<daniels> Chipzz: nvidia-kernel-source carries the kernel source for nvidia; there's fglrx also
<Assassinater> i did enable universe
<MacPlusG3> daniels: unless they've changed things in the past few years, there's a kernel binary blob for nvidia stuff, right?
<Chipzz> daniels: but there is no such thing like _one_ source package for that?
<derelm> argh, thanks everyone, i misinterpreted the password prompt that sudo gives, it wants my password, not a "not-set" root passwort
<daniels> MacPlusG3: correct
<CarlK> derelm  let me know if that does anything for you, and if I should add anything to it
<daniels> Chipzz: 12:37 < daniels> Chipzz: er, apt-get source linux-restricted-modules
<Chipzz> let me put it another way
<MacPlusG3> Chipzz: ^
<derelm> CarlK: thanks, but i think i'll do the online update
<MacPlusG3> Chipzz: there is, for example, no way to get that module to run on ppc
<Assassinater> i did enable universe what now?
<HiddenWolf> Is there any half-decent ripper that lets one choose the format/bitrate to rip to?
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules is 1 binary package, but is built from multiple source packages?
<gellpak> while we're on the subject i've been trying to install fglrx for two days, anyone have experience with that?
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - grip
<MacPlusG3> HiddenWolf: grip is pretty customisable
<kbrooks> HiddenWolf, cdrecord! use cdrecord
<chillywi1ly> anyone care to help me try and figure out why the mixer applet and startup music has stopped working after installing polypaudio? :)
<HiddenWolf> kbrooks: not looking to burn
<Chipzz> or is apt-get source linux-restricted-modules used in conjuction with apt-get source linux-image ?
<chillywi1ly> everything else sound-related works
<dud> I use grip as well, excellent application for ripping cds
* MacPlusG3 rants about binary only being evil.
<daniels> Chipzz: what?  no
<daniels> Chipzz: linux-restricted-modules is one source package, that contains nvidia, fglrx, all that sort of thing
<CarlK> kbrooks - might as well use http://krecipes.sourceforge.net for cd ripping ;)
<daniels> Chipzz: it builds many binary packages (linux-restricted-modules for every kernel, nvidia-glx, xorg-driver-fglrx, etc)
<Chipzz> daniels: you're mixing up 2 things here
<kbrooks> ;)
<Chipzz> daniels: you're mixing up apt-get source <apckage> and apt-get install <package-source>
<carajean> does ubuntu automatically put icons on desktops??i chose the option but they never appear
<gellpak> can i use the linux-restricted-modules package listed above to install my radeon9800 drivers?
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules is a binary package
<Chipzz> not a package containing source
<tritium> right
<HiddenWolf> What is the best codec to rip to, if you don't want to lose any of the quality of the original cd?
<daniels> Chipzz: *sigh*, no
<daniels> Chipzz: all binary packages are produced from a source package
<daniels> Chipzz: apt-get source linux-restricted-modules is the source package for linux-restricted-modules, nvidia-glx, and friends
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - .wav ;)
<tritium> HiddenWolf, flac would work
<daniels> Chipzz: running dpkg-buildpackage on it will give you all the packages that are built from l-r-m
<chillywi1ly> you could use flac
<daniels> Chipzz: apt-get install foo-source is not a generic thing and does not usually work
<HiddenWolf> tritium: are there any comparisons around?
<chillywi1ly> it's lossless compression
<daniels> Chipzz: (trust me, I maintain linux-restricted-modules)
<chillywi1ly> and a bit smaller tan .wav
<chillywi1ly> than
<Chipzz> daniels: I have built my own kernels on debian with make-kpkg and alsa and nvidia drivers allready
<tritium> HiddenWolf, it sounds as good as the originals ;)
<Chipzz> but I find the ubuntu way a little confusing
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - Moose Pack!
<HiddenWolf> tritium: and it's massive. :)
<MacPlusG3> HiddenWolf: high quality Oggs will be indistinguishable unless you have really good sound gear and hearing
<tritium> HiddenWolf, that's the price for using lossless compression
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - check out http://musepack.net
<chillywi1ly> HiddenWolf: http://flac.sourceforge.net/
<derelm> btw, i thought ubuntu had a boot-splash (not grub-splash, as i don't use ubuntu's grub) but mine shows the more or less ugly starting services in text mode (although i have splash as a kernel command)
<chillywi1ly> :P
<tritium> comparing lossy codecs is very subjective.  psycoacoustics isn't very objectively measureable
<CarlK> moose pack is way more fun to say than flac
<pagefault> it's all personal preference
<chillywi1ly> CarlK: don't give me any flac ;)
<CarlK> exactly
<pagefault> much like window managers
<CarlK> and distros, and politics, and religion....
<pagefault> yep
<chillywi1ly> pfffft
<chillywi1ly> nice nick
<chillywi1ly> well this blows
<shadeofgrey> is there a PPC version of the liveCD?
<josue> i think so... i've got the warty PPC liveCD
<Chipzz> daniels: where I'm going wrong is in assuming that linux-restricted-modules is built in conjunction with linux-image, which it's not, it's built seperately
<kent> derelm, check out usplash on the ubuntu homepage.
<tritium> shadeofgrey, yes, there's an Hoary LiveCD
<Chipzz> nvidia-source is used in conjuction with kernel-source
<daniels> Chipzz: right, it's not.  because linux-image is main, and l-r-m is in restricted.
<Chipzz> (when building with make-kpkg)
* chillywi1ly attempts to setup dmix and say to hell with sound servers
<shadeofgrey> tri:  can you give me the link to the powerPC live CD for  ubuntu?  i cant find it on google
<Chipzz> daniels: I do find the description of nvidia-kernel-source a little confusing though
<tritium> shadeofgrey, the latest daily build, or array-5?
<daniels> Chipzz: please file a bug with a suggested improvement
<shadeofgrey> whichever is better
<tritium> shadeofgrey, you're okay with Hoary being in development?
<Chipzz> daniels: how about appending "Use this package if you're building your own kernels with make-kpkg"?
<shadeofgrey> and once again, i DONT want the install CD -- i need a PPC version of the LiveCD
<daniels> Chipzz: as the entire description?
<shadeofgrey> my boss at work wants to try it on his powerbook
<shadeofgrey> im running the hoary version myself.  it runs fine
<tritium> shadeofgrey, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<shadeofgrey> hasnt crashed once
<Chipzz> daniels: (I think it's confusing in that way that the current description suggests building your own kernel with make-kpkg is deprecated in some way - but maybe I'm just misinterpreting)
<tritium> shadeofgrey, you can choose if you want the latest daily, or array
<daniels> Chipzz: i think the disclaimer on it right now is alright; if you know enough to abandon security support and regular updates, i'd hope you knew how the kernel packaging mechanism works
<Chipzz> daniels: no, appended to the current description :)
<daniels> Chipzz: it's not deprecated, just that you shouldn't ever do it
<derelm> kent: hmm, is it not activated by default? the standard installation left me with a grub command that appends splash to the kernels parameters ... so i thought ...
<Chipzz> daniels: it's just that if I understand correctly, that package is not used to build the official modules)
<shadeofgrey> okay im downloading it now...  heres my next question..  how do i burn the iso under linux?  ive never used my CD burner under ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> ugh, how do I get the flac encoder installed?
<shadeofgrey> can i just right click on the file and say Burn?
<shadeofgrey> or do i have to mount the CDRW and then burn it?
<shadeofgrey> does ubuntu come with a CD burning app?
<Chipzz> nautilus can burn cd's
<daniels> Chipzz: correct.  the official modules are built by the same source package (nvidia-kernel-source is a binary package).  l-r-m source builds l-r-m-* binaries and nvidia-*.
<tritium> shadeofgrey, you should be able to right-click, and have nautilus burn it, yes
<tritium> shadeofgrey, you can also try cdrecord, or graveman, for example
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, install libflac6
<CarlK> shadeofgrey - with k3b, you drag the files you want onto the "data cd" project
<CarlK> then hit burn
<LinuxJones> HiddenWolf, sorry flac
<carajean> how to set up ubuntu to display icons automatically??
<HiddenWolf> LinuxJones: got it, thanks
<HiddenWolf> carajean: what do you mean?
<mseney> neighborlee, it's currently installing. I took the pains to really partition the HDD instead of just using /  and swap partitions. i made a /boot / /data /swap /var and /log   total 3 primary and 3 logical
<Ex-Cyber> where can I find out how to set up printing?
<carajean> like i just installed a game and cliked create icon on desktop and i want to know will i work
<carajean> ??
<darmou> I'm trying to only gain access to a tab that is a member of hr_manager
<darmou> I have the code "group_hr_manager" in portal.portal_membership.getAuthenticatedMember().getGroups()
<mseney> bbl
<darmou> but that creates an error for other pages
<LinuxJones> Ex-Cyber, gnome-cups-manager
<darmou> sorry an error is created if you are logged out or any other type of user
<Ex-Cyber> LinuxJones: thanks
<Chipzz> daniels: there's just one thing that confuses me... linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.11 contains drivers that aren't unpacked by when you run make menuconfig (they only get patched when building)... so what is the correct way of unpacking these so they show up in make menuconfig ?
<darmou> oops sorry wrong channel
<jedi> i have warty set up as a mail server for a domain that i own with some friends (using postfix with courier-imap). we want some kind of server side spam filtering... which package would be best? bogofilter? spamassassin?
<tritium> darmou, I was wondering...
<tritium> :)
<daniels> Chipzz: don't know, i don't use a custom kernel so i don't have these problems
<derelm> jedi: postfix itself can make use of some realtime blacklists, i think that would be the first thing to do
<HiddenWolf> Doesn't flac have any support for tags?
<tritium> holy smokes, grepero.  Long time no see.  (months ago in #debian, I believe)
<jedi> derelm: thanks, i'll look into that
<Chipzz> daniels: thx for the help anyway :)
<daniels> np
<Assassinater> hey
<Assassinater> need help
<Assassinater> the dam fonts are so small
<jedi> Assassinater: hey, ask your question
<jedi> lol
<Assassinater> in IceWm
<Assassinater> and i mean like
<Assassinater> the title bar
<Assassinater> and stuff
<Assassinater> below the bar
<Assassinater> like File
<Assassinater> i tried going to control center no diff
<Assassinater> help please
<jedi> i doubt many of us here use IceWM
<shadeofgrey> excyber:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<monkey89> how do I disable the gpg authentication for apt
<shadeofgrey> that willshow you just about everything you need to know about getting the most common stuff done.
<LinuxJones> Does anybody know what happened to Kamion, I havn't seen him in IRC in like a month ?
<shadeofgrey> thanks for all the help guys. i appreciate it
<shadeofgrey> im out for the evening
<shadeofgrey> take care everybody
<tritium> shadeofgrey, see yo
<tritium> you
<LinuxJones> cya ;)
<gellpak> problem: i'm running an amd64 chip and apparently need libstdc++6 to install my ati drivers... i see no amd64 version of this lib on debian. has anyone else had this problem?
<delltony> question, is there a program that will make animated gifs in linux or will gimp do it?
<Ex-Cyber> what can I do if the margins on my printer are wrong?
<tritium> delltony, something in imagemagick might
<IvyCQHome> msg nickserv identify 5994jaxx
<IvyCQHome> msg nickserv identify 5994jaxx
<monkey89> you're forgetting a /, now change the pass
<delltony> ok ill take a look at it thanks
<nix000> which imap/pop server would you guys recommend ?
<HiddenWolf> Does Flac support tags?
<OrangeSlice> yes
<gellpak> wheres a good place to download libraries and scripts(that what they're called? such as module-assistant, etc)
<CarlK> hoary is trying to install itself to a 514mb HD - shouldn't it have figured out that it isn't gona fit?
<xvers> hey.. im running warty 64 bit, i need to donwload a c compiler, what do i apt-get? please
<tritium> xvers, it's easiest to get build-essential
<nix000> xvers, apt-get build-essential
<LinuxJones> xvers, build-essential
<xvers> thanks
<xvers> sorry.. im new at this
<tritium> no problem!  :)
<LinuxJones> xvers, welcome aboard :)
<xvers> thanks
<delltony> tritium, i was looking in the dpkg -L for the program I need to execute is there a main program or do you just load say animate for example?
<tritium> delltony, you probably just want to run animate from the command line.  take a look at the manaul page
<chillywi1ly> yay, I fixed it all by reverting to ESD
<tritium> delltony, nice work with dpkg -L !
<delltony> i'm learning ;)
<monkey89> oh thank goodness, aisleriot solitaire got improved in gnome 2.10
<monkey89> now i can undo on game over! woooo
<delltony> i ask questions in here alot but i try to retain it
<delltony> and thanks
<tritium> of course
<tritium> delltony, I'm reading the man page myself.  I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for...
<delltony> tritium, curious to know are the devs gonna add a easy way to add menus back to gnome or are we going to be forced to make the .desktop files by hand?
<delltony> it doesn't look like it
<delltony> i was looking for something that would take several images and make them into frames
<delltony> much like animation shop for windows
<CarlK> delltony - the imagemagick package will do it
<fridge> mencoder can do that also
<delltony> ok which man should i read then if you don't mind?
<CarlK> oh yeah, and transcode
<CarlK> delltony - check out convert
<tritium> delltony, that should be fixed for Hoary's release
<CarlK> delltony - do you want to make .gif or .mpeg?
<delltony> wanted to make an animated gif
<delltony> of some photos i have
<delltony> hang on phone call sorry brb
<xvers> "Parser perl module is required for intltool"  what do i do?
<CarlK> delltony - convert will turn a bunch of images into an animated gif
<delltony> ok will look got a client on the phone :( always happens
<mseney> just finished installing ubuntu and for some reason bam X is messed up and won't start
<aeruder> i was about to say the same thing mseney
<aeruder> :)
<mseney> you have the same problem?
<aeruder> X seems to have some problems in hoary
<mseney> ahh i see
<tritium> aeruder, not really...
<goldfish> i had trouble with it after installing warty
<Levander> is there any easy way to see what packages are going to be included in hoary?
* aeruder is still looking to see what is wrong
<tritium> aeruder, are you using nvidia or ati drivers?
<mseney> i just did a complete install for hoary. my card is an older nvidia.
<SeanQ> Help! Major problem.
<mseney> now if i remember right from a article i read root is disabled so how do i enable it so i can edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<tritium> mseney, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Levander> mseney, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SeanQ> Should I boot into my old kernel if I just upgraded to hoary, or the new one created my hoary?
<CarlK> mseney - I have hoary runing on a way old S1, 1meg card ;)
<aeruder> i'm using xorg.conf drivers
<photoguy41> can someone give me the name of the qt-lib files?
<aeruder> actually, it looks like its just deprecation of xtt module
<SeanQ> brb
<delltony> ok CarlK back ill go look at convert right now thanks again
<mseney> tritium, what will that do?
<HiddenWolf> How can I disable autoplay for audio cd's?
<aeruder> so if any of you guys have Load "xtt" you need to make sure that's not there :)
<tritium> mseney, it will reconfigure X.org
<Levander> photoguy41, try apt-cache search qt to find out
<mseney> k will try and brb
<regeya> animated gifs are simple in gimp, if that's what you'd like to do.  make a separate layer for each cell, then when that's done, go to Filter->Animation->Optimize (For GIF).  Changing the speed of the animation is as simple as changing the time values in parens on each layer.
<tritium> HiddenWolf, in the Removable Storage settings.
<delltony> aww so just do layer on top of layer on top of layer?
<aeruder> any others having problems, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have a Load "xtt" change it to Load "freetype"
<HiddenWolf> tritium: where are those?
<regeya> yeah delltony...I'm betting there's a more automated way, but heh, when I do web banners, I need the control so I sorta haven't sought out a more automated way :-}
<regeya> I'd also suggest scaling/converting the images to indexed
<tritium> HiddenWolf, on hoary, it's System->Preferences->Removable Storage
<tritium> HiddenWolf, perhaps under Computer in Warty
<regeya> you could batch that with mogrify...someone who's used mogrify in the last couple of years could probably help you with the syntax
<regeya> iirc imagemagick can do animated gifs, but I've never attempted it.
<tritium> yeah, mogrify is part of imagemagick
<regeya> I use 'mogrify' and 'convert' on occasion.  great lazy man's tool for batch jobs. :-D
<tritium> the api is poorly documented, though, at least in C
<goldfish> Is there a package to apt-get for viewing .chm files?
<GammaRay> xchm
<goldfish> thanks
<GammaRay> though I perfer archmage myself
<GammaRay> it extracts them
<delltony> yeah i was doing a banner myself thats why i was asking but the idea works thanks
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> thank you
<kaos> can someone help me figure out how to use this godamned thing to install shit
<regeya> apt-get install shit
<goldfish> heh
<tritium> then, when you don't want it anymore, dpkg --purge bowels
<goldfish> kaos: What do you want to install?
<regeya> kaos, you know, rather than bursting onto IRC and impressing us with your charm and wit, why not start by giving us a more articulate summary of what seems to be the problem
<regeya> if you've installed ubuntu and...what a dick
<Pluk> im running vmware on ubuntu, and it set a bridge on eth0 but i want it to be on another interface, anybody know where to change it?
* regeya trundles off to another room
<bretzel> Hi Who is able to change The banner in the Ubuntu channel , for changing  "Array 4 is released: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-4/" to array-5 ? because raay-5 is running far more better than array-4 8-)
<goldfish> sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password your_db_user_password
<goldfish> does that mean mysqld will run as root?
<goldfish> oh no
<goldfish> sirry
<goldfish> *sorry
<bryanw> new to ubuntu here, when i go to download the distro is gives me a choice or 4.10, jigit, or warty.  Are 4.10 and warty the same.  If not what is the difference?
<tritium> yes, 4.10 is Warty
<mouche> what's jigit?
<bryanw> ok thanks, man i can't spell tonight
<tritium> mouche, for using jigdo
<delltony> regeya, question you stated change the parm for each layer to change transition time on the image where is that exactly ?
<elec_> how do i configuring /etc/apt/sources.lst for put http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/warty/ ?
<thundrcleeze> What's jigdo/jigit?
<tritium> jigdo was/is a way of assembling .iso images from .deb packages
<goldfish> jigdo is a program
<goldfish> hehe
<gellpak> anyone have experience installing fglrx?
<goli> how do you boot with the "noinotify" option? which files should i edit? google is not very helpful on this.
<tritium> goli, you can edit the kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[Spooky] > hello folks
<goli> tritium, thanks
<tritium> sure
<tritium> goli, when you're done, run update-grub
<goli> tritium, thanks again
<tritium> np
<lavigj> hey guys, can someone give me a hand ripping an ISO of a CD? I have tried dd if=/media/cdrom1 of=my_cd.iso but it is saying that /media/cdrom1 is a directory
* delltony doesn't see the time value in which regeya speaks of in gimp :(
<ljlane> lavigj: /media/cdrom1 is a mount point. You want the acutal /dev/what, like /dev/hdc for example.
<[Spooky] > lavigj: hm try sudo dd if=/dev/hdd 0f=my_cd.iso
<lavigj> ljlane: ah, ok... feelin' kinda dume now but I follow :)
<[Spooky] > lavigj: btw is it a bootable datacd ?
<lavigj> [Spooky] : nope
<[Spooky] > ok
<lavigj> [Spooky] : just a data cd
<[Spooky] > ok well then try on :)
<dud> lavigj, mkisofs -o file.iso /path/
<[Spooky] > mkisofs cant make from cds right ?
<lavigj> dud: I thought about that too... I was trying to get the dd method to work. Thanks for all the help though! it's always nice to get more help than I know what to do with
<lavigj> :)
<dud> I've made iso's from a cd like that before
<dud> when a cd is mounted, it doesnt differ much from a normal directory consering such applications
<lavigj> ljlane: that seems to be doing the trick. I should have added -v but that's ok. thanks
<mseney> hey okay i am now using the newly installed ubuntu hoary system :)
<lavigj> I am trying to get Xcom Apocalypse working in dosbox... I am hoping that mounting an ISO will help things along :)
<delltony> regeya, you stil ther?
<mseney> do you all run a firewall like firestarter or something?
<mseney> just feeling a little unprotected here right now
<Dreamer3> mseney: why feel unprotected if you run no external exporses services? :)
<Dreamer3> mseney: i mean, unless there was a rare bug in the kernel TCP/IP code you're safe with a default install  (AFAIK)
<mseney> i dunno, i guess im just used to having a firewall
<mseney> okay thanks
<lavigj> doh!!! dosbox is only up to .61 and I need .62 or later to mount an image
<Dreamer3> mseney: not saying don't get one :)
<Dreamer3> mseney: just saying don't be too paranoid while it's downloading :)
<lavigj> mseney: I have a router with a firewall :)
<delltony> oh i got it now :)
<mseney> maybe thats what i can turn my old Thinpad 600e into , screen died but still runs
<mseney> * thinkpad
<Amaranth> mseney: headless fileserver?
<mseney> do you all use sudo all the time are did you actually unlock the root user
<Amaranth> firewall?
<lavigj> mseney: check out tomshardware for a fun project if it is just the backlight that burned out
<mseney> Amaranth, yeah.
<tritium> mseney, if I really need to, I'll use sudo -s -H
<Amaranth> mseney: Set it up to be your music server. :)
<mseney> small HDD on it
<mseney> like 5 Gig
<Amaranth> oh
<mseney> as long as i can ssh into it , that's all that matters to me heh
<lavigj> mseney: check out www.smoothwall.org
<mseney> yeah i've heard of that, a co-worker i think is making his system into a firewall for his Linux class
<aeolist> maybe you can keep it as a backup machine... for .debs and /home
<lavigj> mseney: the only thing is that you will need dual nics for firewall duty
<qlo-xael> howdy folx
<lavigj> don't know if that is a problem/possible for you or not
<Ex-Cyber> what's the best way to go about printing a postscript file? if I just use lpr my printer takes a really long time and just prints blank pages
<mseney> wow this is wierd using Gnome again. been awhile.
<qlo-xael> I desparately need help installing a newly compiled kernel, for some reason no matter how i compile my kernel, there are a set of modules, listed in /etc/modules that are still attempted to be loaded
<qlo-xael> can anyone help? i can get much more specific with the problem
<mseney> what is this port, i just nmap scanned myself and this is open    631/tcp open  ipp
<qlo-xael> i've followed the advice of all the kernel compile howto's on ubuntu wiki
<goldfish> mseney: some printer stuff
<GIMP666> how do I install an rpm in ubuntu
<goldfish> mseney: I tried to kill it but i cudnt
<mseney> cups related or something?
<tritium> cups
<GIMP666> if someone wants to help me, pleae PM me and tell me steps, I am totally lost
* Pluk is installing windows now.. :)
<tritium> GIMP666, if you must, use alien to convert rpm to deb
<aeolist> mseney, there is a guide at tldp (pdf) with like 800 pages of networking and administration info and advices... it has an appendix with a full list of ports and what they do
<lavigj> mseney: google told me it is IPP, internet printing protocol ;)
<Sysace> guys.. been having trouble installing ubuntu 4.10 (warty) on my mac.. it was suggested that my burned cd was the issue.  Today I got my official ubuntu cd in the mail, but I'm having the same issue.. after first stage of install completes, it reboots and I get error:  pivot_root:  No such file or directory.  This is on a B/W G3, starting with blank hd... can anybody help?
<Pluk> in vmware though, hoping that way i still can run some apps and ditch my normal windows install :)
<mseney> oh so like if you want to print something off the web it uses that port or something im guessing
<tritium> qlo-xael, /etc/modules specifies modules to load at boot.
<mseney> aeolist, k thanks.
<GIMP666> tritium, I now did that, it appears to be a folder now what[
<tritium> GIMP666, don't know, never used it
<mseney> well im going to try and use this distro and see if it's one i really like and can stick with. look forward to learning more. thanks for chatting w/ me guys, night!
<qlo-xael> tritium: yup figured that much out
<tritium> qlo-xael, if you don't want them to load, you have to remove them from that file
<tritium> qlo-xael, which method did you use to build your kernel?
<qlo-xael> make-kpkg ... --initrd binary
<Sysace> anybody???
<tritium> qlo-xael, good
<qlo-xael> I compiled the kernel with all these things built in to it
<qlo-xael> when i commented the modules out of /etc/modules, they didnt load or try to load
<qlo-xael> nor did the things that i compiled into the kernel
<qlo-xael> when i compiled a new kernel, those modules failed to load
<qlo-xael> mousedev and psmouse included
<qlo-xael> so no X naturally
<qlo-xael> when i commented out the modules, it didnt try to load them anymore, but neither did the mouse stuff i included in the kernel
<qlo-xael> i'm stumped, totally stumped
<qlo-xael> for a while i thought it had to do with not having an initrd, but i finally got one of those built and no difference
<qlo-xael> tritium, u still there?
* Sysace is totally stumped.. :( and can't find mac help anywhere..
<MacHelp> I am using ubuntu, how do I install the file I have downloaded for Mac-On-Linux
<wjesus_axl> hey guys I'm newbie
<dud> what sort of files are those?
<tritium> qlo-xael, yes
<kakalto> congratulations
<goldfish> hi wjesus_axl
<qlo-xael> tritium, have any idea?
<Ex-Cyber> blah, is there a guide to print troubleshooting anywhere?
<wjesus_axl> hey goldfish.. I've got a questions..
<tritium> qlo-xael, no.  I have no need to build a custom kernel
<wjesus_axl> question...
<tritium> qlo-xael, I haven't done so since I used to in debian to get nvidia modues
<tritium> modules
<goldfish> wjesus_axl: go ahead, im a bit of a newbie too :)
<tritium> MacHelp, what type of file is it?
<Sysace> can ANYBODY help?  or suggest where I might get help???
<MacHelp> er
<qlo-xael> tritium: you woudnt know where the linux kernel headers are stored for ubuntu huh?
<MacHelp> mol-0.9.70-3.ppc.rpm
<dud> Sysace, try #ubuntu-ppc for mac specific stuff
<tritium> qlo-xael, in linux-headers- packages
<qlo-xael> so if i install them, where will they be located
<tritium> MacHelp, there was no .deb in the repos?
<dud> MacHelp, install alien and have that convert it to .deb packages, then use dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<qlo-xael> i have to install wlan-ng, and the latest version is the only one that has support for my wireless
<carajean> where is ubuntus firewalls  located??
<tritium> MacHelp, if you must, use aliena
<tritium> alien
<monkey89> anyone know how to get the gui in mplayerplug-in to appear
<dud> carajean, you have to install one
<qlo-xael> the latest version isnt available as a deb package that i know of, certainly not for ubuntu
<dud> try guarddog or firestarter carajean
<carajean> oh ok
<tritium> qlo-xael, you're better off building the module.  For that, all you need is the headers to match your kernel
<Sysace> dud:  thanks.. will try
<dud> np
<qlo-xael> tritium, the headers arent naturallly installed by default right? are the in the cdrom?
<Sysace> dud:  only 1 person there.. hope he's good.. lol
<tritium> qlo-xael, right.
<wjesus_axl> anyone can help me..
<wjesus_axl> I have some problems.. installing mplayer
<MacHelp> theres nobody in ubuntu-pppc
<MacHelp> ppc*
<tritium> qlo-xael, you'll have to apt-get install them
<MacHelp> alien isn't working
<wjesus_axl> I tried to..
<dud> hehe, never been there myself... it is the official channel for ppc ubuntu support >_<
<lynrob> I need help with printer not detected in add a printer
<wjesus_axl> but there are still some things I don't know how to do..
<Sysace> is there nowhere to get help for mac?  I'm desperate here..
<tritium> lynrob, was it plugged in and turned on at boot?
<dud> MacHelp, how is it not working? you have to run it as sudo...
<wjesus_axl> there are some libs I need to install like libavfcodecs or something like that
<dud> and its not installed by default... sudo apt-get install alien
<MacHelp> dud, i have ran it as root/sudo it says this
<qlo-xael> tritium: i noticed the only headers avaialable are for 2.6.8.1-3-386, the kernel i have is 2.6.8.1-2-386, does this make a difference?
<dud> I've never experienced an rpm not being able to be converted to deb with alien
<tritium> qlo-xael, yes, it does
<dud> unless the package is faulty of course
<poningru> any sim city type games in the universe or any reps?
<qlo-xael> oi!
<amex> can anybody help with MoinMoin installation? I install the moin package, but I don't know what I have to do know
<MacHelp> mkdir: cannot create directory `mol-0.9.70/debian': File exists
<dud> poningru, you can buy simcity 3k for linux :)
<dud> nothing beats the original hehe
<qlo-xael> am i looking wrong here? why can't i find 1-2 headers?
<poningru> heh no money poor college student here
<lynrob> tritium yes printer was turned on at boot up
<quitte> hi. i got a friend that has a webpad running xp webpad edition. how are his chances he can use it with ubuntu. especially the "touchscreen"?
<poningru> and I dont like pirating stuff
<tritium> lynrob, okay.
<lavigj> hey guys, can I add hoary universe without messing everything up? I want to add a single package from it
<ShadeofGrey> can somebody post the link to the hoary liveCD for PPC please?
<qlo-xael> tritium, are 2.6.8.1-2 headers available?
<tritium> lavigj, the package you want may depend on other packages also in Hoary.
<ShadeofGrey> i need it for work tomorrow and cant find the link aagain
<tritium> qlo-xael, no.  I think you might want to upgrade your kernel
<ShadeofGrey> downloaded it while using ubuntu and the system crashed while attempting to burn the iso
<unifi> quitte: not likely that linux wsill support a tablet pc
<lavigj> tritium: hmm... well, can I add hoary universe and find out? :)
<qlo-xael> i can't beleive i'm having more problems with ubuntu than i ever had with slackware
<tritium> lavigj, if you want to.
<ShadeofGrey> qlo-xael: believe me i had problems too but its well worth it. ubuntu is the best distro ive ever used
<tritium> lavigj, it won't mess anything up to add the repo, apt-get update, and simulate installing the package
<MacHelp> mkdir: cannot create directory `mol-0.9.70/debian': File exists
<quitte> unifi i just used. google. it *is* supported. the touchscreen is just a wacom digitizer :D
<dud> ShadeofGrey, the link is in the topic...
<qlo-xael> ShadeofGrey, i really do see the potential, i've just never had so many issues before, i had more devices work right off the bat in slack
<NodeUser> wondering if someone could help me...
<wjesus_axl> I cant make any deb file work
<wjesus_axl> help me
<lavigj> tritium: I can also download the single package... I could manually check my dependencies...
<NodeUser> i just installed ubuntu and the internet won't work
<tritium> lavigj, true.  which package is it?
<qlo-xael> but the up-to-date packages almost make it completely worth it too
<lavigj> tritium: I am guessing there is a way to apt-get with a local file for the source?
<tritium> lavigj, you'll use dpkg for the local .deb package
<NodeUser> i configured my nework
<quitte> lavigj: dpkg-scanpackages
<dud> but anyhow ShadeofGrey... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/current/hoary-live-powerpc.iso
<lavigj> tritium: ok. it is http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/otherosfs/dosbox - dosbox
<NodeUser> but for some reason i can't even reach another computer on my lan
<qlo-xael> how do i upgrade my kernel from 2.6.8.1-2 to 2.6.8.1-3 ?
<ShadeofGrey> thanks guys!
<dud> lavigj, I know the guy who makes dosbox :P
<ShadeofGrey> g'night all.
<tritium> lavigj, yeah, it depends on quite a few packages.  You may end up with quite a few Hoary packages.
<quitte> qlo-xael apt-get install the kernel and reboot
<dud> excellent application
<tritium> qlo-xael, do you have the Warty security repo enabled?
<lavigj> dud: agreed. I need to get .63 for iso loading unfortunately
<qlo-xael> dont beleive so
<NodeUser> does anyone know how to configure network interfaces
<qlo-xael> tritium, what is that?
<NodeUser> ?
<tritium> qlo-xael, it's for security updates, including new kernels
<MoonUnitAlpha> can anyone help me in setting up m4a playback in rhythmbox?
<tritium> NodeUser, yes, in /etc/network/interfaces
<qlo-xael> tritium, how do i enable it?
<dud> or, you can use gnome networking wizard...
<NodeUser> their all set up
<lavigj> tritium: >> means greater than version xxx of a package, right?
<tritium> lavigj, yeah
<NodeUser> but my comp won't connect to any other computer, not even on my lan
<dud> > is greater than, >> is much greater than, isnt it?
<tritium> qlo-xael, either edit /etc/apt/sources.list, or use synaptic to set it up
<dud> at least in traditional math...
<lavigj> tritium: crap...
<tritium> dud, in dependencies?
<tritium> lavigj, what?
<gellpak> question using synaptic... how do I add a package I have saved but which it doesnt have listed?
<MaxeyPad> How exactly can I su to root on a fresh install?  simply typing su doesn't appear to work
<tritium> gellpak, dpkg -i <package>
<lavigj> tritium: it looks like this might be more trouble than it is worth.
<dud> tritium, not sure... was just thinking out loud here :)
<tritium> MaxeyPad, sudo -s -H
<tritium> lavigj, sure could be
<lavigj> tritium: :)
<lynrob> why are the simplest things so complicated in linux
<dud> gellpak, dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<tritium> lavigj, another option is to get the source for dosbox in Hoary, but build it in Warty
<dud> erm, someone beat me to that one by a mile hehe
<kakalto> does anyone know why shpchp and pciehp fail to load on startup?
<tritium> lynrob, because they're even more complicated in Windows
<lavigj> tritium: hmm.... unfortunately, that's still a little beyond my ubuntu skills...
<NodeUser> anyone here know anything about networks... it worked fine with debian sid
<dud> kakalto, they're related to laptops I think
<lynrob> i have been trying to setup a printer for weeks
<qlo-xael> so how do i go about installing an updated kernel/
<kakalto> dud, I get the same error on three completely different DESKTOPs
<MoonUnitAlpha> i got pretty much everything on my comp up and going in about an hour including install, i was actually really happy
<dud> kakalto, just put them in the hotplug blacklist then... nothing to worry about
<kakalto> ahk
<lavigj> lynrob: using cups?
<kakalto> how do I do that?
<tritium> lavigj, okay, it's not too difficult.  apt-get source --compile, presuming you have the build-deps installed
<JDahl> lynrob, did you look at www.linuxprinting.org?
<dud> kakalto, man blacklist
<tritium> qlo-xael, did you enable the security repo?
<lavigj> tritium: yeah, but what if I don't have the correct versions of the build deps?
<qlo-xael> tritium, i feel like a newbie, i can't find that option in synaptic
<tritium> kakalto, append them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<tritium> qlo-xael, want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lynrob> i will go there now
<kakalto> dud, "no manual entry for blacklist"
<tritium> lavigj, there's an option to download the build-deps too :)
<qlo-xael> tritium, absolutely, manual is fine for me
<tritium> qlo-xael, okay
<lavigj> tritium: hmm....
<dud> kakalto, do as tritum said :)
<NodeUser> anyone know anything about ubuntu networking?
<tritium> lavigj, take a look at the manual page for apt-get
<TetrisMaster> hello, im in need of help
<qlo-xael> tritium, ah! i see it warty-security right?
<tritium> NodeUser, /etc/network/interfaces
<lavigj> tritium: I will
<tritium> qlo-xael, yes.  Uncomment those 2 lines :)
<NodeUser> it won't work
<NodeUser> it's already configured
<tritium> NodeUser, that's a file you can edit
<dud> lavigj, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<tritium> not an executable file
<NodeUser> i kniow
<NodeUser> i dud ut
* lavigj marvels at the speed with which tritium adds questions
<NodeUser> *i did it
<dud> or for all that needs to add repositories in general actually
<tritium> lavigj, :)
<TetrisMaster> does anyone know why Ubuntu, and Knoppix wont run correctly on my computer????
<lavigj> dud: yeah, I am gonna man apt-get a minute to see if it is worth the effort...
<NodeUser> my comp won't connect to anything
<dud> TetrisMaster, there could be a million reasons
<TongMaestro> send me your computer TetrisMaster and I'll have a look.
<qlo-xael> tritium, hmm synaptic didnt like that
<TetrisMaster> lol
<dud> NodeUser, what does ifconfig show?
<imaginator> NodeUser: are you using ethernet?  do you have /etc/resolv.conf or DHCP setup?
<regeya> I want to be a tetris mastar
<tritium> qlo-xael, what do you mean?
<TetrisMaster> yay!
<quitte> can someone tell me the english term for handschrifterkennung? letting a computer detect words you write with a pen connected to the computer?
<tritium> lavigj, there are quite a few build-deps for dosbox
<qlo-xael> i got errors, hold on i'll try from synatpic
<quitte> i need that info to find out if that is supported with linux but dont know what to search for
<dud> OCR Quest-Master
<dud> erm quitte
<pussfeller> quitte, optical charecter recogntion?
<dud> optical character recognition
<Quest-Master> dud: ?
<tritium> OCR is for scanned documents and such, not really for "digital" pens
<clopsy> quick question--my (windows 98) pc EJECTS the Ubuntu installer disc RIGHT on machine startup--does NOT do this with other linux live/installer discs.
<Quest-Master> Yeah, why was my name mentioned?
<clopsy> ? any ideas why?
<Quest-Master> :P
<pussfeller> i dont think theres a good ocr for lin
<quitte> i was more thinking about doing that on the fly for a web pad. ocr is for using with a scanner afaik
<dud> the way you input the characters doesn't matter, as long as they are optical
<tritium> quitte, correct
<NodeUser> it has my ip, netmask, etc...
<NodeUser> the same as i had in debian sid
<NodeUser> i'm using ethernet
<dud> like, the palm pilots... its called OCR when you write with grafitti
<qlo-xael> tritium, see this is what scares me about ubuntu, to me, its been hostile to tweaking, but i think m y lack of debian knowledge has somehting to do with that too
<tritium> qlo-xael, it's really not that hostile.  You're just used to a different system.  It takes time.
<TetrisMaster> My monitor, which is at least 4 years old will not work with Ubuntu, why?, when i first load up the CD it asks for colums/rows, or 'scan'....then sound loads, but monitor goes black...any ideas?
<tritium> qlo-xael, what did apt-get update say?
<imaginator> NodeUser: does `route show` list the proper gateway?
<TetrisMaster> my monitor is a Compaq MV920
<TetrisMaster> with an NVIDIA geforce 4 FX5200
<lavigj> TetrisMaster: it is having trouble finding the specs for it. I would google your monitor to find out the specs, and you can probably find what you need to get it working. I am not super familiar with auto-detection for monitors, but that should get you moving in the right direction
<NodeUser> no
<NodeUser> it just shows an *
<qlo-xael> tritium, update worked fine
<tritium> qlo-xael, great.
<qlo-xael> now how do i update to the 2.6.8.1-3-386 from 1-2 ?
<qlo-xael> what package i should say
<tritium> qlo-xael, try an apt-get upgrade now
<qlo-xael> how large can i expect this download? just curious
<tritium> qlo-xael, depends on what's going to be upgraded.
<imaginator> NodeUser: do you know what your gateway should be?   you should probably do: route add default 192.a.b.c  replace as needed for your gateway's IP
<tritium> TetrisMaster, maybe it doesn't report edid info?
<qlo-xael> ok i'm goin for it
<NodeUser> my gateway is 10.0.0.1
<NodeUser> my comp is 10.0.0.2
<tritium> TetrisMaster, what does sudo ddcprobe return?
<NodeUser> my netmask 255.255.255.0
<kh4nh> hi guys, how u doin'
<TetrisMaster> i dont know tritium?
<imaginator> NodeUser: ok.  then making it your default should help matters.  if you can ping a site by IP address then this part works.
<NodeUser> i can't even ping my gateway
<kh4nh> i have a question about symbolic link. can anyone help me?
<qlo-xael> tritium, says i need 324MB of archives
<NodeUser> destination host unreachable - or something like that
<qlo-xael> tritium, thats nuts man
<lavigj> tritium: so if I have this right, I will replace my deb-src for warty with the deb-src for hoary, then use the source feature of apt-get?
<tritium> qlo-xael, too much for you right now?
<imaginator> NodeUser: does ifconfig -a list your 10.0.0.2 IP address?
<qlo-xael> on a modem, quiet
<qlo-xael> err quite
<tritium> lavigj, you got it!
<marinela> 
<kh4nh> symbolic link question, anyone pls?
<qlo-xael> tritium, i just need to upgrade a kernel a little so i can install these wlan-ng drivers
<aroman> anyone running hoary?
<NodeUser> yeah
<kh4nh> i am running hoary here
<aroman> ok
<tritium> qlo-xael, what's your linux-image package name?  you can just apt-get install that
<luis_> I'm too
<aroman> does your sound work properly?
<lavigj> tritium: by doing it this way, is there too much of a chance I will totally frag my computer?
<lavigj> (not that it is a horrible thing if I do, just like to know what I am getting into)
<kh4nh> symbolic link
<kh4nh> anyone,
<tritium> lavigj, you're just going to get the source from Hoary.  The build-deps you'll grab from Warty, and try to build dosbox that way.  You will be okay.
<lavigj> tritium: gotcha. sounds good.
<lavigj> I shall attempt this me thinks
<lavigj> tritium: thanks for all the help
<tritium> lavigj, sure.  Good luck :)
<dud> lavigj, if you're paranoid or very clumsy, you could fetch the file in question through ftp, and use dpkg -i
<qlo-xael> tritium, i found the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3, i can just apt-get install that?
<NodeUser> imaginator, yeah - it lists it when i ifconfig -a
<dud> or -b or something... for building
<tritium> qlo-xael, yep
<lavigj> dud: nah, like I siad... not a huge deal if I frag this system, just want to know what I am getting into :)
<tritium> qlo-xael, then, don't forget the linux-headers to match that same version
<imaginator> NodeUser: inet 10.0.0.2  ?  that's strange.  I guess something with your router, or with your kernel is weird...
<qlo-xael> righty-o
<qlo-xael> thanks infinitely tritium, i'm that much closer to regaining my sanity
<TetrisMaster> hmm completely lost now...
<lavigj> dud: do you happen to have the link to that wiki entry handy?
<tritium> qlo-xael, sure thing :)
<tritium> qlo-xael, hang in there.  You're doing great.
<qlo-xael> just curious 2.6.8.1-4 's icon in synaptic has a star next to it, whats that mean?
<dud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto <-- that one?
<OrangeSlice> upgrade available, I think
<NodeUser> imaginator, it worked fine with debian sid
<OrangeSlice> not sure though, I do everything through commandline apt-get :p
<NodeUser> not my router
<tritium> OrangeSlice, me too
<lavigj> dud: thank you much sir
<tritium> TetrisMaster, what did ddcprobe report?
<lavigj> tritium: should I remove the other version of dosbox before I attempt the upgrade?
<kaha> Anyone have any idea why upgrading to Hoary would cause me to lose my sound? (Only on games; system sounds work)
<tritium> lavigj, no need.  You're just getting source, and you will later replace it with a newer version.
<Dr_willis> I would gess a permission issue kaha
<christopher_> any one wanna reccomend me some firewall/masq./routing software
<lavigj> tritium: thanks
<tritium> srue
<tritium> sure
<NodeUser> thanks imaginator anyway
<kaha> Dr_willis:  thanx, I'll look through it again.
<NodeUser> anyone know anything about ubuntu and the network
<Dr_willis> kaha,  since it works.. but not all the time. :P
<marty_> is this os stable
<tritium> kaha, it could be polypaudio
<tritium> lots of people are having trouble with it
<Dr_willis> NodeUser,  thats a little vague. :P
<kaha> polypaudio?
<tritium> kaha, it replaces esound in Hoary upgrade
<kaha> ah
<kaha> something else to check. Thanks, all.  :)
<christopher_> any one wanna reccomend me some firewall/masq./routing software
<christopher_> any one wanna reccomend me some firewall/masq./routing software
<christopher_> what are youall useing?
<Dr_willis> Hmm... Ugh.. Linux. :P
<tritium> christopher_, nothing
<dud> use guarddog or firestarter or something
<Dr_willis> its all in there. :P
<dud> and dont fscking repeate
<lavigj> tritium: if I could bother you with one more question, that was sudo apt-get install dosbox -source?
<dud> apt-get -b source dosbox
<tritium> no, apt-get source
<tritium> dud is right
<lavigj> k, thanks guys
<christopher_> dud, will firestarter masq?
<dud> -b if you want to build as well that is
<NodeUser> i configured my network, manually, and i'm using ethernet
<tritium> but you might not have all the build-deps yet
<lavigj> dud: thanks
<dud> christopher_, dunno... just try it
<NodeUser> everything is configured properly
<lavigj> tritium: and I don't...
<gellpak> how do i stop and restart X?
<christopher_> NodeUser, how do you masq manually??
<lavigj> :)
<NodeUser> it shows up in ifconfig -a correctley
<lavigj> tritium: should I just start going through and building the deps until I find the missing one?
<NodeUser> etc/network/interfaces
<tritium> lavigj, apt-get build-dep dosbox then
<NodeUser> but it just won't connect to anything
<lavigj> tritium: ah, ok
<NodeUser> not even another computer on my lan using it's ip
<NodeUser> i can't ping my gateway 10.0.0.1
<lavigj> tritium: Build-Depends dependency for dosbox cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package type-handling can satisfy version requirements
<dud> werent you using the hoary repos on warty lavigj?
<NodeUser> "destination host unreachable"
<lavigj> tritium: is there a way to do this without switching to hoary?
<NodeUser> or something like that
<lavigj> dud: I only have deb-src hoary universe
<dud> lavigj, doesnt dosbox have rpm's?
* dan_ wonders how sound got screwed up
<lavigj> dud: probably, but what about dependecies?
<tritium> dan_, did you dist-upgrade to Hoary?  could be polypaudio
<NodeUser> anyone have a clue about what's going on?
<tritium> lavigj, it depends.
<NodeUser> it worked fine with debian sid
<dud> lavigj, get the warty dependencies perhaps
<tritium> How many packages could not be installed?
<dan_> indeed, I did, tritium
<lavigj> dud: I already have those I think, since I had dosbox installed once
<lavigj> tritium: libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-sound1.2-dev libasound2-dev alsa-headers type-handling (>= 0.2.1)
<dud> NodeUser, its hard to help you with so many people wanting help at the same time... and you arent being too specific
<dan_> $ ps x | grep poly
<dan_>  8214 ?        Ss     0:30 /usr/bin/polypaudio
<tritium> or pgrep poly
<tritium> lavigj, that's looking like it's going to get a little too complicated to be worth it
* dan_ wonders what's better about polyaudio over esound
<lavigj> tritium: quite possibly, I am goign to check what other things need sdl though
<Seq> does anybody know what could cause openoffice to hang when opening a .doc in hoary?
<tritium> lavigj, another option might be to install the build-deps for dosbox, but then build the .tar.gz from sourceforge from source
<JDahl> Seq, for any other app, I would've suggested you just strace it
<OrangeSlice> the fact that it's a .doc? :p
<tritium> dan_, better design, technically, but a bit buggier right now
<mebaran151> how do you change the font a gtk1.2 app uses
<mebaran151> or what font gtk1.2 usually uses
<mebaran151> any special files
<davedorm> wow
<Seq> JDahl: I'm at the point where I'm just thinking its easier to install abiword
<lavigj> tritium: ok. I will explore my options. I could just be patient for hoary too
<davedorm> lotsa people here
<tritium> lavigj, what do you use dosbox for, if I may ask?
<Seq> tritium: its awesome for playing old games :)
<tritium> Seq, oh, okay
<tritium> what ever happened to dosemu?
<lavigj> tritium: I have an old copy of Xcom Apocalypse I am trying to get to work.
<tritium> lavigj, I see.
<lavigj> tritium: dosemu kinda died, if I recall correctly. dosbox is very good, I just want to try a feature in >=.62 and .61 is all warty has
<mebaran151> because my xmms fonts are ugly
<tritium> I see.
<mebaran151> and so are my mplayer fonts
<mebaran151> well not the font they use
<mebaran151> but in the little right click menus
<tritium> gtk1.2 fonts are fairly ugly in general
<dan_> tritium, do rhythmbox and polyaudio get along? is rhythmbox supposed to work in hoary?
<mebaran151> but these are ridiculous
<mebaran151> I mean they are shredded
<TetrisMaster> man, linux just isnt made for good computers i guess...
<mebaran151> everything should be gtk2 by law
* dan_ can't figure out how to get a streaming mp3 to play... http://staccatomusic.org/
<Seq> mebaran151: you could install gtk-theme-switch
<mebaran151> TetrisMaster, what is your problem
<mebaran151> I tried that
<Seq> mebaran151: i believe that lets you select a theme and font
<mebaran151> gtk2 changes
<mebaran151> but gtk1.2 doesnt listen
<tritium> dan_, they should, but right now not so well.  try killing and restarting polypaudio every time you log into gnome.  I know it sucks, but it seems to work until it's fixed.
<Seq> mebaran151: did you run switch or switch2
<tritium> TetrisMaster, your monitor is old, is it not?
* SiRrUs thought he had a good computer
<dan_> hmm... "there is no ... audio/mpeg" from rhythmbox
<tritium> TetrisMaster, you might need to configure X.org by hand if your monitor is fairly old.
<tritium> at least specify the VertRefresh and HorizSync
<tritium> dan_, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<TetrisMaster> i dont knwo where to get that info at
<tritium> TetrisMaster, the specs for your monitor.  Did you try ddcprobe, anyway?
<JDahl> TetrisMaster, try google for your monitor name + XF86Config
<mebaran151> Seq, let me check
<tritium> TetrisMaster, did you inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<membreya> tritium: ddcprobe says no vesa extensions found...
<membreya> at least for mine
<TetrisMaster> couldnt get into the system files
<tritium> membreya, are you having X problems too?
<membreya> tritium: only in getting my res to 1280x1024
<mebaran151> membreya, double check your monitor refresh rates
<mebaran151> mine were sort of borked
<tritium> membreya, try specifying your monitor's HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<dan_> hmm... "Multimedia Systems Selector" hanging...
<mebaran151> as I have an LCD that requires the horizontal and vertical be some really low number
<mebaran151> like 50
<tritium> TetrisMaster, use sudo
<membreya> see...the screen doesnt even change to 1280x1024 nor gives me the option..even tho I've reconfigured xorg
<tritium> TetrisMaster, and what of ddcprobe?
<TetrisMaster> i cannot use sudo, when i ctrl-alt-f1 i cant do anything just says errors of all kinds
<tritium> oh...
<tritium> like what?
<mebaran151> I dont get a positive result for ddcprobe
<mebaran151> and my X goes fine
* dan_ tries logging out/in...
<tritium> mebaran151, you probably have at least sane rates
<TetrisMaster> umm, all kinds of stuff
<membreya> so what are you supposed to do when ddcprobe says VESA BIOS Extensions not detected ?
<tritium> membreya, specify your monitor's refresh rates
<daniels> membreya: you're running amd64, right?
<membreya> daniels: yup
<daniels> yeah, no autodetection there
* tritium steps aside when daniels speaks
<membreya> stand your ground tritium he doesn't have his @ :P
<membreya> but thankyou daniels :)
<daniels> heh.  no worries.
<tritium> membreya, he's the man
<mebaran151> tritium, they didnt look sane
<tritium> so I shut up and listen
<membreya> he's the man when he has the @ :P
<daniels> so if you put just the resolution in xorg.conf it should be fine; you won't need HorizSync or VertRefresh in there
<daniels> if you delete HorizSync and VertRefresh, you should get the full range of resolutions
<daniels> x can work it out on amd64, but ddcprobe can't
<membreya> sweet :)
* membreya goes to reconfigure
<tritium> see, I was quite incorrect
* membreya slaps tritium with daniels knowledge
<daniels> mebaran151: the resolution rates typically don't look sane, but they will work on every monitor ever (looking beautiful is a secondary consideration to always being able to display something)
* tritium hangs his head
<mebaran151> daniels, heh
<mebaran151> I meant
<mebaran151> my monitor
<mebaran151> has not sane rates
<mebaran151> way low
<mebaran151> I love it
<mebaran151> it is an early LCD panel
<mebaran151> from like 97 it would be now
<membreya> crt forever!
<membreya> my monitor is 2 ft deep by 4 ft wide... I don't care about saving space :P
<membreya> my desk even
<membreya> dher Adam
<membreya> damn just waking up
<tritium> thanks for the info daniels
<pussfeller> what ya got a tv
<sles> why does mount src.img mnt/src -o loop not work in ubuntu?????
<sles> there is no loop device
<sles> I have never bumped in to a linux that did not???
<daniels> sles: works fine for me
<sles> hmmm...
<dud> 'modprobe loop' sles
<daniels> mebaran151: oh, heh.  the native resolution of most LCDs is 60Hz, but don't read anything into that :)
<jason^> so if I upgrade my kernel do I need to modify my menu.lst?
<jason^> I'm moving to hoary
<daniels> tritium: no worries
<tritium> :)
<membreya> gah
<sles> ok cool thanks!
<membreya> it's a meta resolution!
<daniels> membreya: meta resolution?
<tritium> jason^, it should be done for you by the package's postinst scripts
<tritium> jason^, i.e., it runs update-grub
<membreya> lol meaning that the screen is at 1152x864...but the display is still 1024x768..meaning that I have to scroll my mouse to see the entire screen
<membreya> fixed it :)
<membreya> lol
<membreya> just changed my refresh rate
<membreya> and now everything is at 1152x864
<membreya> it's not quite the 1280x1024 that I wanted...but it's bigger so my screen is not as cluttered
<membreya> thanks daniels :)
<membreya> always good to see aussie talent out there :D
<tritium> I hope it's safe to dive into python...I think I'll give it a try.
<NodeUser> i'm back
<geppy> What can I use to unzip .bin files?
<NodeUser> i've tried everything i can imagine
<NodeUser> my network is configured
<speel> you dont unzip binary files well depends whats is it?
<NodeUser> but my comp won't connect to it
* tritium can't wait for his TV tuner cards to arrive in the mail.  mythtv rocks!
<NodeUser> can anyone help me?
<geppy> speel:  it's the firmware for my linksys router
<geppy> speel:  it doens't work as-is, and the instructions say to open it in winzip
<membreya> tritium: tvtime ;)
<speel> ahh ok good i have the same router go to 192.168.1.1 and log in
<tritium> membreya, I'm building a PVR.
<geppy> speel: done
<membreya> PVR? :|
<speel> ok now click on administration
<tritium> membreya, yeah, like TiVo
<tritium> but better...
<geppy> speel:  Mine doesn't have that.  I don't think we have the same router
<membreya> ooooooooooooh :)
<NodeUser> my network has been configured: /etc/network/interfaces
<geppy> speel: mine is the BEFSR41
<speel> lol same here
<geppy> speel:  You sure?
<speel> positive
<NodeUser> it looks configured properly when i ifconfig -a
<geppy> speel:  well, I'll just assume that you meant "advanced", rather than "administration"
<geppy> speel: what now?
<tritium> membreya, thanks to mdz's excellent mythtv packages ;)
<NodeUser> however, i can't even ping my router
<speel> do you see anything that says firmware upgrade
<geppy> speel:  oh, yeah.  under help
<membreya> tritium: ...damn nerds and their toys
<geppy> speel:  hmph, requires IE 5.0.  I'm sure as hell not installing that on my box,  I'll just go play on a local winboxen
<speel> well once you get there just click browse find the iso then click upgrade
<geppy> speel:  thanks!
<tritium> membreya, heh
<speel> any time
<NodeUser> debian
<NodeUser> ubuntu is the worst distro i've used... at least the otherones work when installed
<tritium> NodeUser, it's based on debian.  So you think debian is that bad?
<NodeUser> debian sid worked fine for me
<NodeUser> i can't even connect to the internet
<tritium> NodeUser, ubuntu works fine too
<NodeUser> can anyone help me with my network
<NodeUser> eth0 is configured
<tritium> NodeUser, what chipset?
* dan_ continues to struggle... no sound of any kind
<tritium> dan_, did you kill and restart polypaudio after logging into gnome?
<NodeUser> it uses tulip or natsemi
<NodeUser> either work
<tritium> NodeUser, which module is being loaded?
<NodeUser> tulip
<tritium> lsmod confirms this?
<NodeUser> yes
<bur[n] er> NodeUser: can you ping local pcs?
<NodeUser> no
<bur[n] er> 192.168.x.x
<dan_> ah... forgot that clue, tritium ...
<NodeUser> i can't ping anything but localhost
<bur[n] er> NodeUser: set the route?
<tritium> NodeUser, what's the IP?  How is it assigned?
<bur[n] er> or using dhcp?
* dan_ wonders why it takes so long for a terminal window to appear...
<NodeUser> ip: 10.0.0.2 assigned in /etc/network/interfaces
<NodeUser> as static
<speel> hey quick question i have some ports i dont want open any way to close em?
<bur[n] er> gateway set in /etc/network/interfaces?
<NodeUser> yes
<bur[n] er> speel: close the service that runs on it
<NodeUser> gateway 10.0.0.1
<NodeUser> how do i set the route?
<tritium> netmask set?
<bur[n] er> u don't need to if you set gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<bur[n] er> ethernet plugged in? ;)
<speel> yea but i have 111 open and it says rpcbind uses it
<dan_> restarted polypaudio... "Multimedia Systems Selector" hangs now, tritium
<NodeUser> of course 8-)
<bur[n] er> lights on router? ;)
<NodeUser> yup
<tritium> dan_, :(
* dan_ reads a thread on polypaudio... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10537.html ... not promising
<tritium> dan_, give it time ?
<bur[n] er> NodeUser: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo dhclient eth0
<bur[n] er> (worth a shot)
<dan_> I think my problem is below polypaudio. I can't get aplay foo.wav to work (after killing polypaudio)
<dan_> ugh... gnome volume control won't start
<NodeUser> didn't work... plus my network doesn't have dhcp configured
<dan_> libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with i
<dan_> d /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_318
<marcin_ant> NodeUser: sudo mii-diag and sudo mii-tool?
* dan_ found that, and several others like it, in ~/.xsession-errors
<marcin_ant> NodeUser: and maybe you should take a look at you router logs
<El_Presidente> sorry for that stupid question but how do i set the root password when i installed ubuntu?
<dan_> gnome volume control came up, after about 3 minutes
<tritium> El_Presidente, most people don't, and use sudo instead.
<bur[n] er> NodeUser: i'm out of ideas ;)
<tritium> NodeUser, have you inspected the log files in /var/log?
<El_Presidente> but sudo will ask for a password too
<El_Presidente> right?
<tritium> El_Presidente, yes, yours.
<dan_> (i.e not root's)
<NodeUser> mii-dia and mii-tool say everything is ok
<El_Presidente> i wasnt asked for one just for my users
<membreya> you can get it so that it doesn't :)
<NodeUser> "link ok"
<tritium> El_Presidente, right.  The first user added to the system is a sudoer
<El_Presidente> i see
<bur[n] er> sudo passwd works well too
<El_Presidente> will try :)
<tritium> bur[n] er, yeah
<membreya> i configured my system so it stops asking me for the damned sudo password :P
* tritium slaps membreya with a wet noodle
<NodeUser> i checked the log files...
<membreya> mmm food
<NodeUser> it looks like everything is ok
* membreya drools
<NodeUser> it says that the connection timed out
<NodeUser> however
* dan_ reads http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DrainingTheLinuxAudioSwamp ... wonders if upgrading to hoary was premature...
<El_Presidente> i tried to install ssh now
<El_Presidente> but when i want to start the deamon it says no hostkeys created
<Zotnix> Mmmm... wordpress 1.5 is so nice.
<tritium> I wonder if that requires a dpkg-reconfigure, El_Presidente
<bur[n] er> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=049c9dbe-3b8e-4f30-8245-9e368d3cdb5a&displaylang=en
<bur[n] er> sorry ;)
<marcin_ant> NodeUser: IMHO you should look at logs on your router - maybe your firewall doesn't allow you to connect
<mebaran151> Linux has an Audio Swamp
<membreya> you die bur[n] er ...you burn in hell and you die!
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<bur[n] er> lol
<tritium> hi da_bon_bon
<bur[n] er> membreya: i gotta get paid somehow ;)
<marcin_ant> NodeUser: maybe you had something with mac address on your sid that you don't have on ubuntu (?)
<da_bon_bon> the freenet6 package in the hoary repos is the same as this - http://freenetproject.org/index.php?page=download&PHPSESSID=698e8ef20e386e3b3139a2197f6b5994 ??
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hi
<membreya> bur[n] er: lol :P
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hoary is not quite getting updated nowadays, huh tritium ?
<El_Presidente> tritium, i did that
<El_Presidente> didnt work
<NodeUser> my router is a linux box
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I still don't know what you've been talking about regarding gnome-panel icons
<El_Presidente> i cant start sshd
<NodeUser> and i can't ping 10.0.0.2 from 10.0.0.1 either
<membreya> da_bon_bon: I get updates daily :P
<NodeUser> mac address?
<tritium> El_Presidente, sudo ssh-keygen?
<El_Presidente> hm
<El_Presidente> wil try
<tritium> El_Presidente, maybe read the manpage first
<tritium> da_bon_bon, no, not as often
* membreya slaps tritium with a manners booklet
<da_bon_bon> tritium: even i dont know - it was a prvlwm while adding and i dunno howz it related to icons at all - tho the gnome palnel maintainer says that it was something about icons
<da_bon_bon> membreya: fuck off
* tritium had already been slapped by membreya earlier
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it's okay.  He's just joking around.
<membreya> da_bon_bon: profanities are for 12 year olds and simpletons
<marcin_ant> NodeUser: ok then what you got in your routers logs when you try to ping rotuter from client?
<membreya> which are you?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: please understand that what i meant was that there are no more updates as frequesntly as there were before
<da_bon_bon> membreya: so u think :P
<membreya> hehe :P
<marcin_ant> NodeUser: nothing or maybe firewall on router rejects imcp?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: ..agreed...it used to be my synaptic updates I would need to scroll through...now there's only 2 or 3 a day....
<da_bon_bon> so, my question - is the freenet6 package in repos the same as the freenetproject ?
<membreya> not necessarily a bad sign
<da_bon_bon> :)
<El_Presidente> tritium, arent these keys generated automatically??
<da_bon_bon> a good sign, i'd say, membreya
<El_Presidente> because this is the first time i have to do that on my own
* tritium sends membreya to his room
<tritium> El_Presidente, they should be, yes
<da_bon_bon> anyone uses kaffe and gnu classpath here completely, instead of the normal sun ones ?
<El_Presidente> tritium, now it works strange i reinstalled it
<tritium> El_Presidente, yeah, quite strange
<El_Presidente> ty :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> membreya, what was that second slap for?
<tritium> one was enough, for sure
<dan_> ugh! I can't figure out what's going on with my sound setup!
<tritium> dan_, sorry...
<El_Presidente> tritium, another thing how can i remove complete X11 and gnome?
<da_bon_bon> dan_: polypaudio ?
<da_bon_bon> El_Presidente: apt-get remove xserver-xorg gnome*
<El_Presidente> ah tx
<El_Presidente> ty
<da_bon_bon> xserver-xfree86 if on warty
<El_Presidente> yep i am
<dan_> polypaudio might be part of the problem, da_bon_bon, but I can't get stuff like aplay to work. I think my problem is below polypaudio
<qlo-xael> tritium, i am installing the newer kernel and headers now, do i need to uninstall the old myself or is that automated?
<tritium> qlo-xael, automated
<El_Presidente> well this is a server and no workstation so thank you ;)
<dan_> I think the problems started when I booted a 2.6.10 kernel
<dan_> maybe I'll revert...
<Elsidox> Hello im running hoary and i cant seem to get mp3s to play. Lame is installed. Everything worked fine but after i rebooted mp3s wont play
<qlo-xael> well thats quite nice
<da_bon_bon> dan_: hoary ? have u install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Elsidox> can anyone help?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: i dont think the old ones are /removed/ ..
<tritium> da_bon_bon, it depends.  If it's the same version, it is.
<dan_> yes, hoary... I think I installed ubuntu-desktop; rather: I think I upgraded it from warty
<dan_> wish me luck... rebooting with 2.6.8 ...
<da_bon_bon> tritium: right.
<da_bon_bon> dan_: install 2.6.11
* dan_ is trying 2.6.11 too...
<Elsidox> anyone at all? Help. Playing mp3s
<da_bon_bon> i am currently install 2.6.11 - any warnings / suggestions ?
<tritium> no linux-restricted-modules are available for 2.6.11
<da_bon_bon> how would that affect ?
<tritium> you won't be able to use nvidia or ati drivers with that kernel
<da_bon_bon> no problems
<da_bon_bon> no nvidia or ati here
<tritium> you might be fine, then.  No madwifi?
<da_bon_bon> how else does restricted modules help ?
<tritium> I forget what else is in l-r-m
<da_bon_bon> no wifi at all
<qlo-xael> so tritium, where will the headers be located?
<membreya> tritium: the second slap was for telling El_Presidente to read man pages ;)
<El_Presidente> :))
<tritium> qlo-xael, I don't recall, since I haven't installed in a while.  dpgk -L will show you
<qlo-xael> alright, gonna restart make sure everything is right
<qlo-xael> thanks much
<tritium> membreya, I first told him what to try, but since it was a guess, cautioned him to read the manpage first.
<membreya> tritium: ;) :P
<tritium> El_Presidente knew I was trying to help
<tritium> :)
<El_Presidente> well i thank you tritium
<El_Presidente> many would have said what membreya said
<tritium> El_Presidente, it's no problem.  I hope you didn't think I was running you off, telling you to read up
<Elsidox> Hello. Can anyone help me I cant seem to play mp3s. I use to but after I started my comp up today i cant play mp3s anymore. Sound does work thow.
<membreya> tritium: don't stress it ..half the answers (if i know them) are web pages I give people :P lol ....but since I've only been using linux and ubuntu for 2 weeks I'm still learning at a rapid rate
<tritium> Elsidox, did you dist-upgrade Hoary?
<tritium> membreya, :)
<Chipzz> is there an archive anywhere where I can get older hoary packages?
<Elsidox> tritium, ive been useing hoary for a while
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: can u hear gnome system sounds ?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, yes
<tritium> Elsidox, polypaudio replaced esound recently, and has given some trouble
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: say, when u click on app. u hear the drum sound THAK ?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, yes
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: which prog. u use to play the mp3s ?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, which isnt a pleasent sound lol
<da_bon_bon> :)
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, muine
<Chipzz> I need linux-source-2.6.11 version 2.6.11-0.1, but only 2.6.11-0.2 is available in the archives
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, ive tryed other players and they wont play the mp3s either
<tritium> Poor CarlK's gf's computer loops the bongo sounds :(
<Elsidox> lol why do they have such ugly colors icons and sounds
<dan_> ok, reverting kernels restored sound.
<tritium> dan_, wow
<dan_> I guess an AMD Sempron is not a k7?
<tritium> dan_, to which version?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, huh lol? Im newish to linux
<dan_> Linux version 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Chipzz> no archives available? :s
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: only mp3s or other files too have problems ?
<Lathiat2> Hi Guys -- I'm running the latest hoary -- anyone know how i can debug why icons for my firewire disk dont come up most of the time in computer or drivemount (they do sometimes but)
<jdub> Chipzz: http://morgue.ubuntu.com/
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, i dont have any other audio files besides mp3s
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, should i try playing an avi file?
<El_Presidente> dan_, that really depends if you have one up to 3000+ its a k7
<jdub> Chipzz: you want to downgrade from a security release?
<dan_> model name      : AMD Sempron(tm)   2500+
<Chipzz> jdub: that kernel broke nvidia module compiling
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: yes.
<El_Presidente> well why dont you look at /proc/cpu
<Chipzz> it removed drm_agp_t
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, cant play avi either
<El_Presidente> to be 100% sure
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: what error msg ?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, Totem could not play 'file:///home/ej/Documents/Video/The Broken/01: enter thebroken.avi'
<Chipzz> jdub: the kernel I'm running now is 2.6.10 anyway
<El_Presidente> dan_, sorry /proc/cpuinfo
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, Could not open resource for writing.
<Chipzz> jdub: but thx for the url :)
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dan_> El_Presidente, /proc/cpuinfo shows AMD Sempron(tm)   2500+. Should that qualify as a k7?
<El_Presidente> with that numbers dan_ you should be able to determine if its a k7 or k8
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, hmm ive gone threw that maybe ill redo it and it will work
<El_Presidente> well google for steppings
<dan_> i.e. should it work with the -k7 kernels?
<El_Presidente> but im nealry 100% sure that 2500+ is a k7
<HiddenWolf> dan_ that should work on k7
<tritium> Elsidox, what are you trying to play mp3s with?  Do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<Elsidox> tritium, yes its installed
<dan_> hmm... so maybe -386 vs -k7 is irrelevant. I just know 2.6.8.1-3-386 works and 2.6.11-1-k7 doesn't: no sound, random crashes.
<da_bon_bon> what is the name of the white babe on the ubuntu three-human*beings-linked-together logo ?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, brb ill try that
<jdub> da_bon_bon: ailene
<El_Presidente> dan_, why dont you use 2.6.10?
<membreya> gnomemeeting is the only way to accept webcam correct?
<El_Presidente> and compile it self
<tritium> membreya, mythtv can do videoconferencing, apparently.
<membreya> does anyone here use gnomemeeting
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, nope still doesnt work
<helio7> jdub you know the people that posed for that shot?
<jdub> i haven't met them
<dan_> well, my troubles started when I upgraded from 2.6.8 to 2.6.10, El_Presidente
<El_Presidente> :)
<dan_> mythtv does videoconferencing? interesting
<helio7> just curious how did you know her name?
<sles> hey are system sounds not supposed to play when you listent to xmms???
<tritium> dan_, mythphone
<zenrox> sles,  yep
* dan_ googles, finds http://www.zen13655.zen.co.uk/mythphone.html ... wild...
<zenrox> sles, om ya thay can play whele you listen to music
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon,  any ideas?
<da_bon_bon> jdub: how do ya know ?
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: worked ?
<sles> zerox: i can help you with your speech...
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, nope. heh
<tritium> does da_bon_bon have a crush?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: nah, she looks good...
<tritium> heh
* dan_ wonders whether playing hunt-the-kernel-problem is a good use of my time...
<zenrox> sles,  how so i have bine like this for years
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, well thx for trying. peace
* dan_ wonders how to use the ubuntu calendar artwork stuff
<sles> zenrox: ok fine... fanx for thrying...
<sles> zenrox: hey I have xmms using esd and gaim doeas not play the sounds
<zenrox> sles, do you have esd enabled in gaim
<da_bon_bon> sles: in gaim prefs. sound dont set auto - set ESD
<sles> ok
<da_bon_bon> OOo2.0-devel hangs while creating pdf files ?
<tritium> good night all
<zenrox> night tritium
<da_bon_bon> tritium: night
<tritium> :)
* tritium waves
<membreya> does anyone here have gnomemeeting.. I want to test if it's working ok on my computer
<da_bon_bon> i do
<membreya> da_bon_bon: see if you can callto://membreya@optusnet.com.au@211.28.78.53:1720
<sles> membreya: why do you not use skype? it auto cinfigures and works its way through firewalls...
<sles> all on its own
<cg0def> does anyone know how to install the ati binary drivers?
<sles> and it is encrypted
<sles> I use it all the time for private calls at the office
<membreya> cos I don't want to have to get my ex to install anything she doesn't need to
<membreya> I only have gaim and gnomemeeting
<sles> skype is free at skype.com
<da_bon_bon> membreya: doesnt work
<|QuaD-> skype = closed source
<sles> for linux, windoes and mac
<membreya> gah
<membreya> I setup port forwarding on the router
<membreya> oh well :(
<sles> |QuaD- so what I just want to use it... im not a programmer
<|QuaD-> sles: heh, i don't like propietary things.... i have one nonfree piece of software on my computer
<El_Presidente> i want to install ncurses-devel but apt-get says it isnt there (i want to make my kernel)
<qlo-xael> agh!!! why does ubuntu hate me?
<FAST> Sarah Polley	 .... 	SelmaBeowulf & Grendel (2005)
<FAST> whoops
<helio7> which is the one closed source app you have |QuaD-?
<membreya> qlo-xael: it can tell you're scared
<qlo-xael> haha
<|QuaD-> helio7: nvidia drivers
<qlo-xael> membreya, i came from slackware
<qlo-xael> i had more devices work out of the box in slackware than ubuntu
<helio7> ahh nice... hmm I wonder what else I may have installed that's proprietary...
<qlo-xael> i just installed the 2.6.8.1-4 kernel image and headers and it doesnt work
<GammaRay> El_Presidente: try libncurses5-dev
<qlo-xael> ubuntu's own packages!
<El_Presidente> GammaRay, yes i found that too ty :)
<qlo-xael> i had more luck making kernels from scratch in slack
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<qlo-xael> what is going on here?
<|QuaD-> helio7: heh, no point in propietary crap
<GammaRay> El_Presidente: I found it w/ apt-cache search ncurses-dev
<El_Presidente> GammaRay, ah i see
<helio7> I think I downloaded realplayer to get bbc radio streams... but I agree with you completely; the opensource/gnu phiolosophy was most of what drew me to linux in the first place
<sles> helio7: just use what works for you...
<|QuaD-> sles: when there are decent free alternatives, why use a non-free version?
<sles> helio7: OSS is good in the long run but when the apps dont measure up...
<sles> |QuaD-: skype is free
<|QuaD-> sles: they mostly do though
<sles> |QuaD-: you are right
<GammaRay> well now your gonna have to say how gnome-meeting does not measure up...
<|QuaD-> sles: skype is free as in beer, not free as in....
<sles> |QuaD-: they mostly do
<|QuaD-> what comes after free as in beer... i forget
<sles> |QuaD-: not allways
<helio7> free as in freedom |QuaD-
<|QuaD-> sles: gnomemeeting is as good as skype
<GammaRay> free as in Freedom
<|QuaD-> helio7: thats right :)
<helio7> (=
<kaha> after free beer comes noxious beerfarts
<helio7> rofl kaha
<kaha> :)
<kaha> 's true...
<|QuaD-> sles: by supporting non-free software, you just encourage it
<lappy> hi.  i wanna give ubuntu a shot.  what is the version of kde libraries in latest ubuntu?
<|QuaD-> kde3.3
<|QuaD-> going to be 3.4 soon
<GammaRay> lappy: offically? none.
<helio7> lappy in the latest ubuntu or the latest "stable" ubuntu?
* |QuaD- considers hoary latest stable now :)
<zenrox> warty = stable
<|QuaD-> its close enough
<GammaRay> lappy: in the repositories.. whatever they say
<lappy> stable
<zenrox> hoary =latest
<kaha> works for me
<|QuaD-> lappy: are you a debian user?
<lappy> whatabout kernel version?
<lappy> mandrake. i just installed debian. but its too outdated
<lappy> i use mandrake 10.1.
<|QuaD-> lappy: too outdated?
<|QuaD-> eh
<|QuaD-> ?
<kaha> that's why everybody's using Sarge  :P
<lappy> debian has kde 2.2
<zenrox> lappy go look at www.distrowatch.org (is that right)
<|QuaD-> lappy: which version of debian did you try?
<lappy> thats 3.0 rc4
<lappy> stable
<|QuaD-> lappy: thats why
<|QuaD-> stable is 3 years old
<lappy> oh
<|QuaD-> unstable has 3.3
<lappy> so, whats recommended? testing?
<lappy> |QuaD-, u use debian unstable version?
<membreya> sles: does skype allow webcams?!
<|QuaD-> lappy: i used it until i moved to ubuntu
<sles> memebreya: i do not know...
<|QuaD-> membreya: last i checked no
<membreya> gah
<kaha> I used unstable, then a couple years of gentoo, now I really love ubuntu.  :)
<lappy> ok. then.  here is another question.  how old is the "stable" ubuntu as compared to the latest ubuntu
<membreya> useless tip!
<|QuaD-> lappy: ubuntu is current as of october
<GammaRay> lappy: 6 months at the most
<zenrox> membreya,  but skype can use voip
<GammaRay> lappy: it follows gnome's release dates
<membreya> zenrox: but my original question...to which sles answered with skype..is what program is best for webcam
<lappy> GammaRay, so default wm in ubuntu is gnome then? and kde can be installed separately if necessary
<GammaRay> lappy: it can
<|QuaD-> lappy: i am running kde
<GammaRay> lappy: but kde is not on the cd
<kaha> he said Jehovah  :/
<calamari> quad: when you exit kde apps do you get a sigsegv?
<lappy> GammaRay, but gnome is. correct?
<zenrox> membreya, to bad i dont have a webcam just casue id have an awser for you
<GammaRay> lappy: it can be gotten from the "universe" repository
<|QuaD-> calamari: nope
<GammaRay> lappy: yea
<lappy> i can live with that.
<calamari> quad: hmm weird.. maybe because I just have the libs and not the full kde
<|QuaD-> lappy: are you on a broadband connection?
<lappy> yea
<|QuaD-> calamari: i used to have just the libs
<|QuaD-> lappy: apt-get is amazing, doesn't matter whats on the cd
<lappy> also, is there a short description of what ubuntu comes bundled with? i am looking on the ubuntu website but no luck yet
<|QuaD-> lappy: just about everything you need is available throuhg apt
<GammaRay> (let it be said that urpmi is just as nice as apt)
<|QuaD-> GammaRay: i used mandrake a bunch of years back... i wasn't as impressed
* GammaRay shrugs
<lappy> ok final question.  what do i download? warty or 4.10
<|QuaD-> lappy: same thing
<lappy> they both have the same dates
<GammaRay> they are one and the same
<lappy> oh ok.
<lappy> and what was the kernel version in 4.10?
<GammaRay> 4.10 is 2004, October
<|QuaD-> 2.6.x
<lappy> ok. cul.
<GammaRay> .8.1 I think
<lappy> thanks. guys.
<zenrox> GammaRay,  yep 2.6.8.1
<kaha> lappy: only thing you might not like in Warty is the 9x ver firefox
<GammaRay> isn't there a security hole in that version?
<zenrox> nope
<|QuaD-> kaha: he shouldn't expect to get bleeding edge in stable
<kaha> true
<calamari> if there were a security hole they'd offer an update package, right?
<lappy> what is the difference between live-install and just install iso versions? is live-install the one that downloads packages off the net
<kaha> and 9x works fine.
<|QuaD-> lappy: its either live cd or install
<|QuaD-> no live-install
<|QuaD-> you want install
<|QuaD-> i wonder if mepis could be considered "live-install"
<lappy> what is the difference?
<GammaRay> a live cd runs directly off the cd in mem
<lappy> oh ic.
<GammaRay> it's considered sexy to have one
<|QuaD-> GammaRay: heh
<bur[n] er> what's it considered if you hack and tweak your own livecd? ;)
<zenrox> bur[n] er, your hacked ver of a live cd
<GammaRay> pornographic
<zenrox> lol
<bur[n] er> ;)
<bur[n] er> it's hidden though... ~/.pr0n ;)
<|QuaD-> any c/c++ guru's here?
<zenrox> lol @ bur[n] er
<Adrenal> if, after using the backports, i upgrade to hoary, will my system...die?
<bluefoxicy> is totem supposed to skip on wavs?
<bluefoxicy> http://members.fortunecity.com/wavjunky/new-wavs.html
<bluefoxicy> try playing those
<GammaRay> violently
<bluefoxicy> they play
<membreya> anyone here using a logitech quickcam express?
<bluefoxicy> and at the end they play some of the data again
<bluefoxicy> also is polypaudio esd supposed to be totally fucked?
<cybane> this input --> sudo CFLAGS="-03" CXX=gcc CXXFLAGS="-03 -felide-constructors \ -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti" ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql \ --enable-assembler --with-mysqld-ldflags=-all-static
<cybane> gives this error --> sudo: CFLAGS=-03: command not found
<cybane> what am I doing wrong?
<Adrenal> anyone?
<|QuaD-> what are you trying to do?
<bluefoxicy> cybane:  put the CFLAGS and such before sudo?
<bur[n] er> Adrenal: trial and error works ;)
<|QuaD-> cybane: that looks like a makefile
<|QuaD-> not a command
<Adrenal> ah...damn
<Adrenal> can i get an approximation of odds?
<|QuaD-> Adrenal: 50:50
<bur[n] er> cybane: works for me... you're using bash right?
<cybane> yeah
<daniels> er, may I recommend not compiling mysql?
<daniels> we have packages of it
<Adrenal> quad: damn
<bur[n] er> cybane: try 'sudo su' then run that command
<cybane> I put the sudo after the compiler flags but before the ./configure and now I have a new host of errors
<bur[n] er> sudo su; CFLAGS="-03" CXX=gcc CXXFLAGS="-03
<bur[n] er>                   -felide-constructors \ -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti" ./configure
<bur[n] er>                   --prefix=/usr/local/mysql \ --enable-assembler
<lappy> btw, do mandrake users find that konqueror loads up slow?
<Adrenal> meh, cheerio
<bur[n] er> well that paste was shit :\ sorry
<bur[n] er> mandrake users?
<lappy> ex-mandrake users
* bur[n] er notes that this is ubuntu
<daniels> bur[n] er: it won't work; the semicolon will make it wait until su completes
<cybane> new host of errors --> configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target
<cybane> configure: WARNING: invalid host type:  --enable-assembler
<cybane> checking build system type... configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub  --enable-assembler failed
<bur[n] er> daniels: good call... it's been a long night :\
<|QuaD-> "The Vector Linux crew is pleased to announce the release of VectorLinux Soho v5.0 - a feature-rich full-sized Linux Distribution." i wonder what a non full sized linux distribution is
<|QuaD-> i wonder if ubuntu is "full sized" :)
<helio7> maybe dsl?
<mystify99> where do i get plug-ins for the media player and music player???
<|QuaD-> hehe, but dsl is still a full distribution
<GammaRay> |QuaD-: some fit on pretty small sized cds
<|QuaD-> GammaRay: yeah i know, but how is that not a full sized distribution?
<mystify99> or where can i get a media player that works like windows media player?
<GammaRay> mystify99: I would not wish that upon anyone :-P
<pastyhermit> how do I get composite and shadowing in gnome with the new Xorg?
<johnnybezak> pastyhermit: i saw a link to a guy who'd made a gui prog for that today on footnote
<johnnybezak> whats the name of the screen capture tool?
<mystify99> can anyone help me with the media player that came with ubuntu?
<GammaRay> mystify99: what do you want to know?
<mbp_> wow
<mbp_> go ubuntu
<johnnybezak> pastyhermit: http://www.qdh.org.uk/blog/index.php?/archives/33-X.org-Composite-extention.html#extended
<mystify99> i try to play simple mp3 format songs on it, and it says i need plug-ins
<mystify99> where am i supposed to get these plug-ins?
<monoxide> mystify99, try the website for said media player (whatever you are using)
<monoxide> some linux distros fit on a usb disk
<pastyhermit> johnnybezak, thanx dude
<monoxide> btw, does anyone know a good distro that fits on a usb disk?
* pastyhermit cant wait to try out iFolder :D
<|QuaD-> pastyhermit: ifolder?
<GammaRay> mystify99: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<johnnybezak> pastyhermit: it's a pleasure
<GammaRay> mystify99: in other words add the universe respository and issue apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<membreya> hmmm I just compiled a quickcam driver...trying to do an insmod of the quickcam.o file and it says invalid module
<membreya> any suggestions?
<pastyhermit> |QuaD-, ifolder.com
<mystify99> thanks a bunch!!!
<helio7> monoxide: what's a usb 'disc'?
<|QuaD-> is ifolder basically nfs?
* monoxide is surprised but his sound seems to be working.... for the moment...
<GammaRay> |QuaD-: I think it's more akin to an atomatic rsync backup
<membreya> looking at the dmesg... i have the following error message No module found in object
<|QuaD-> hmmm
<|QuaD-> do you need a server for ifolder?
<GammaRay> right now you do
<|QuaD-> whats with novell and kickass products
<|QuaD-> GammaRay: what do you mean "right now"
<monoxide> helio7, a usb flash drive, whatever you wanna call it. one of those small USB storage devices
<GammaRay> they are working on p2p support
<membreya> do module files need to be chmod'd at all ?
<helio7> oh monoxide well I saw one on sale today for $50 and it was 1GB so I'd recommend the latest Ubuntu Hoary disc for that =P
<monoxide> lol
<pastyhermit> whoa dude
<pastyhermit> dont I need Xorg?
<pastyhermit> I have whatever ubuntu comes with
<pastyhermit> I think its XFree
<helio7> hehe what size is yours monoxide 128?
<monoxide> i only have a 128MB disk
<monoxide> but is that $US50?
<helio7> yeah USD 50
<pastyhermit> bbiab
<helio7> monoxide have you looked at Damn Small Linux I think it's like 50 or 60mb
<monoxide> that probably about AU150... :P
<monoxide> by the time it gets over here
<monoxide> no, i havnt really looked much. but im thinking of getting knoppix as a bootup solution
<monoxide> or maybe the ubuntu live cd
<chesty> I'm not sure if this is known or not, seems likely. if I open 2 terminals in a workspace, maximise one, minimise the other, you can't access the minimised one via the panel (hoary)
<helio7> oh so I got about 5 more ubuntu machines set up for my school (elementary school) today... I'm trying to decide whether to keep gnome or goto fluxbox or something as many of them are like older 333mhz machines... I'm not sure how to best optimize them for the best performance... they still run but oftentimes at 100% processsor capacity and with several seconds of delay in opening anything
<helio7> if I were to re-word that into a question I would say, "anyone have good ideas at how to tweak ubuntu for speed/performance on older systems in an educational setting that I may not have thought about?"
<monoxide> remove X?
<monoxide> :P
<helio7> haha monoxide
<monoxide> let them learn how to use a console like the rest of us :P
<umarmung> chesty, i don't have that problem, everything works as expected
<monoxide> that would really help your cpu usage...
<monoxide> my sound just crashed again...
<monoxide> anyone know where the config file for the sound server and/or ESD are?
<monoxide> chesty, same. i have 3-4 consoles open before with no problems
<monoxide> or try alt-tab to change between windows
<membreya> do module files need to be chmod'd at all ?
<mpool> membreya: should not need it
<chesty> that's weird then, alt-tab works, but so should unminimising via the task list.
<mpool> if you installed them by some reasonable method
<chesty> It works for me when I don't have a maximised window, just not when it's maximised. oh, it's no big deal
<membreya> hmmm I compiled the logitech quickcam module and I tried to insmod the module and it says Invalid module format....dmesg says No module found in object
<kroon> wow, xcompmgr+the others seems quite stable in hoary
<delltony> alright is it just me or does others have this issue? i looked on bugzilla and didn't see the specifics but here goes. when you go to websites in firefox 1.0 and it has video and plays with mplayer at random all instances of firefox will close without warning
<gilanx> hiiii
<pastyhermit> how do I get my kernel-source
<pastyhermit> Linux dellbox 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<dud> apt-cache search kernel source | grep 2.6.8
<pastyhermit> cool thanx
<pastyhermit> synaptic couldng find it
<helio7> how many of you are "registered linux users" and register the machines you install on?
<pastyhermit> no me
<pastyhermit> and I have done alot with linux :D
<pastyhermit> just new to the whole debian thing a little bit
<monoxide> where would the syslog log to?
<helio7> not to /var/log/ ?
<helio7> yeah there it is monoxide /var/log/syslog
<monoxide> yeah, i just found it
<monoxide> how likely is it that my sound card is incorrectly configured?
<membreya> hmmm I compiled the logitech quickcam module and I tried to insmod the module and it says Invalid module format....dmesg says No module found in object .... anyone have any ideas?
<monoxide> anyone have any ideas why when i use OSS, i have 0 problems, but when i try to use ESD, beep crashes every 1-2 songs?
<rolando-san> whats module pcieip and schchp...
<johnnybezak> helio7: not me
<membreya> figured it out ....I needed to insmod the .ko file ....but then it had another error ...but that was fixed be reverting my gcc version to 3.3
<membreya> how do you configure modules to load at boot?
<Liz> hey..can anyone tell me exactly what movement key does under window preferences ??
<Liz> ive tried it and it doesnt really seem to do anything that i cant do by using the mouse
<monoxide> anyone have any ideas why when i use OSS, i have 0 problems, but when i try to use ESD, beep crashes every 1-2 songs?
* Liz pokes monoxide
<monoxide> membreya, /etc/modules
<helio7> what's the drawback to using OSS monoxide? is ESD supposed to be better?
<monoxide> Liz, just a shortcut key? or maybe for those who dont have a mouse?
<membreya> ok ....once you've done an insmod do you need to do anything else???
<umarmung> Liz, well you can move a window around without clicking the titlebar...
<monoxide> helio7, when i use OSS, nothing else can use the sound. gaim wont play sounds when i recieve messages
<helio7> oh
<monoxide> makes it look like im ignoring my friends :P
<monoxide> and also some programs are crashing at startup and i think its cos they are trying to use ESD
<helio7> haha you wouldn't want that... you're listening to xmms?
<monoxide> i tryied using xmms, that was one of the programs that was dying on startup
<monoxide> im trying beep-audio-player (a spinoff of xmms) but that has problems as well
<helio7> monoxide you're in hoary or warty?
<farruinn> monoxide: in my experience beep and xmms don't work well together.
<cybane> Anyone here have experience with the latest binary install of MySQL?
<monoxide> i only have beep installed
<monoxide> helio7, hoary
<monoxide> it all worked perfectly in warty
<Liz> i did tell monoxide to go back and install the warty files...
<monoxide> i would really rather not reinstall my system...
<cowbud> hrmm anyone having issues with Hoary and BadMatch X errors with any browser?
<monoxide> not with firefox
<cowbud> well I have it with both firefox and galeon..
<cowbud> Disable the Composite extension in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> and that is what I just recently changed
<cowbud> excellent!
<cowbud> google you are my hero
<will_> my whole system locks up when Display Power Management is enabled, and the screen goes to sleep anyone have any ideas
<membreya> after you have done an insmod on a module how do you make sure it's all installed ?
<snowblink> membreya: lsmod
<farruinn> lsmod | grep [module] 
<membreya> ok it's loaded quickcam and videodev
<membreya> do I just add quickcam to my modules file ?
<kroon> ah, I lost the nice mouse cursors when upgrading to hoary 8(
<membreya> kroon: do you have an X or anything ?
<membreya> or you just lost custom ones? :P
<kroon> membreya, I lost the nice default cursors that were in Warty
<farruinn> membreya: that's what I would do, echo quickcam >> /etc/modules
<membreya> and is there anyway to tell it what dev device to use ? ie I want it to use /dev/video1
<farruinn> no idea
<membreya> reboot time :)
<will_> how do i cernck whether i am using apm or acpi?
<will_> check even
<helio7> when you boot up if you read the screen it usually says what it's loading, I don't know tht command line shortcut though
<monoxide> check to see if there is an "apm" entry in /etc/modules
<helio7> voila monoxide's on it
<membreya> hmmm weird
<delltony> is there a debian package for php-gtk by chance?
<membreya> did an insmod...which loaded the module...added it to my modules list and it didnt load..did a modprobe on quickcam and it said module not found..yet I go to the compile directory, insprobe it again and it loads >:\
<farruinn> delltony: is this what you're looking for? sqlrelay-config-gtk - SQL Relay configuration GTK+ client
<farruinn> delltony: I did an apt-cache search php gtk and that seemed to be the closest thing
<delltony> nah thats not it
<|QuaD-> how do i make files of just random bites? like i wanna make a 10mb file?
<delltony> thanksk tough i believe i just needed the php4-dev package
<johnnybezak> do most of you guys use gnome as your WM?
<farruinn> Gnome isn't a window manager, it is a desktop environment which uses metacity
<farruinn> atm I'm using gnome with metacity
<johnnybezak> haha thnx thats what i meant do most of you guys use metacity?
<farruinn> johnnybezak: ;)
<johnnybezak> farruin: :P
<johnnybezak> are there any wysiwyg html editors in the ubuntu sources, i used nvu on the mac, and there is source but its not in the sources
<johnnybezak> ?
<Seq> |QuaD-: i think: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/some/file bs=2k count=5120
<helio7> if I'm in hoary can I safely sudo apt-get install gtk ? I need gtk+ 2.0...
<farruinn> johnnybezak: there are instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org for installing nvu, but I don't know if they're applicable to ppc or if you've already seen that.
<helio7> johnnybezak openoffice has a wysiwyg html editor i think
<helio7> night all!
<elf> hi room i really need someones help
<elf> some how the taskbar crashed and i dont know how to get it back...
<farruinn> you can't log out then, right?
<cocol> is DMA enabled in ubuntu?
<elf> well i just restarted the comp cos i thougt that would work but it didnt
<delltony> i don't think it is by default mine wasn't
<elf> now i have no taskbar
<delltony> hdparm -d /dev/hda
<delltony> and check
<delltony> if its no then do hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<delltony> or whatever drive you want
<elf> help?
<cocol> is it for me the response?
<delltony> cocol, yes
<delltony> that checks your dma settings
<cocol> i want to check if DMA is enabled for hdc
<delltony> cocol,  hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<kakalto> hrm
<cocol> ok (C)
<kakalto> anyone know much about cvscedega?
<will_> what is the kernel arguement to disable acpi and enable amp?
<will_> apm sorry
<delltony> should say something like this cocol
<delltony> /dev/hdc:
<delltony>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<cocol> ok
<cocol> thanx
<delltony> to turn it on do sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<delltony> that will change the value to 1 or on
<cocol> its off
<delltony> yeah by default it is off
<snowblink> elf: gnome-panel
<elf> ok thanks
<elf> YAY!!!
<elf> shot man
<zenrox> lol
<elf> now that thats out the way...can anyone tell me why ubuntu is really slow
<zenrox> elf whats your cpu
<elf> 900 celeron
<zenrox> and ram
<elf> not great but windows ran faster no offense
<elf> 128 ram
<zenrox> elf try installing prelink
<elf> prelink?
<zenrox> using apt-get
<zenrox> ya it prelinks the libarys to programs so thay load a little faster
<elf> ok installin it now
<zenrox> it took mozilla-firefox from 30 sec to 15sec
<elf> and do you find that the internet is slower to?
<elf> ok
<zenrox> nope
<elf> well my internet is very slow although its a 512 line
<zenrox> once its installed you want to do sudo prelink -amvR
<elf> ok
<zenrox> but rember that will kill your computer
<zenrox> so doo it just before you go to bed
<elf> ok well then ill do it just now
<zenrox> and after every time you install a new program
<elf> its 9:30 am
<will_> what is the kernel arguement to disable acpi and enable apm?
<zenrox> elf its nice
<dud> noacpi isnt it?
<elf> lol
<elf> ok
<elf> does it take long
<zenrox> yes
<elf> ok ill do it tonight then
<Seq> will_: noacpi seems to do it, but some howto i saw suggested acpi=off and apm=on as well, just for good measure
<zenrox> on my box celron 2ghz 512mbs ddr pc2100 ram it does take up to 1hr to compleate
<will_> thats what i saw somewhere too
<elf> whats DMA like that dude was talking about?
<will_> thanks seq
<elf> wow
<Amaranth> DMA? Direct Memory Access
<zenrox> yep
<elf> speeds up the pc?
<dud> hparm -d1 /dev/hda
<Amaranth> speeds up HD access
<zenrox> no its for cdroms
<dud> hdparm even
<zenrox> and hdds thangs on the ide chain
<elf> ok
<dud> its not just for cdrom
<Amaranth> it's used with video cards too
<zenrox> i dont need it for my vid card
<zenrox> thank god
<zenrox> lol
<Amaranth> zenrox: I bet it's used for your video card.
<elf> dma is on
<zenrox> Amaranth,  but i dont have to enable it
<Amaranth> no, it's always on :P
<elf> ok
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> elf also too what kernel are you running
<topyli> elf: you're getting good hints but the truth is that 128M is a bit too little for gnome
<zenrox> he is right
<elf> i duno what kernal
<elf> really?
<topyli> elf: no harm improving the situation anyway though :)
<elf> thanks
<dud> yeah, go hunting trash containers for another 256MB ram :P
<elf> i want to get a new pc soon but im thinking of goiung for that mini mac
<zenrox> you might want to switch to a diverent wm
<topyli> i have 256 and it's just bearable. going to upgrade to 512 i guess
<zenrox> elf type uname in the terminal
<dud> when adding a monitor, mouse and kb... mini macs arent so fantastically cheap
<dud> i have 1gb ram on an athlon64 3000+
<dud> its quite allright :P
<zenrox> i have 512
<elf> it says linux
<zenrox> and its nice
<dud> uname -r
<zenrox> ya
<dud> uname -a even
<topyli> dud: i guess you can manage with that
<zenrox> thats it
<topyli> :)
<elf> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<dud> topyli, it havent skipped a beat yet hehe
<Neil3> ah ha
<Neil3> old kernel
<elf> ok
<Neil3> and nasty 386 one
<zenrox> elf go get the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<elf> lol
<elf> is it big?
<Neil3> elf which cpu do you have?
<zenrox> 15-30 megs
<dud> get the newest image not the 2.6.8 one
<elf> celeron 900
<Neil3> ah
<elf> not to great but im saving up for better
<Neil3> yeah just to sudo apt-get install linux-686
<zenrox> yep
<dud> celerons are so fucking incredibly crap....
<dud> it cant be expressed with words
<zenrox> not mine
<Neil3> that will install the newest kernel for you
<elf> lol
<Neil3> and specially compiled for your class of cpu elf
<Neil3> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Neil3> :)
<dud> i had a 2.2Ghz celly before... and I mean... at was so fucking slow I nearly crapped myself
<elf> u say its big?
<Neil3> you should get a nice little speed increase out of that
<zenrox> dud some of that is the mobo
<elf> lol its an old pc
<zenrox> elf 15-30 megs
<elf> im getting a new one when i go to USA in april
<dud> zenrox, its the architecture... cpu/mobo/memory bandwidth
<elf> ok thats fine...i was just scared that id cap
<zenrox> dud mine is in a p4 board
<zenrox> elf onec that is installed reboot
<topyli> hmm. the prelink man page describes some scary stuff i don't fully understand. is it safe?
<zenrox> topyli,  yes
<elf> onec?
<zenrox> once
<topyli> ok
<Neil3> topyli, prelink can be undone yes
<Neil3> if it causes problems
<zenrox> but it shouldent
<zenrox> tho
<topyli> worth trying i guess
<Neil3> doesn't here
<Neil3> works fine
<zenrox> me too
<Neil3> your apps load quicker :)
<zenrox> a lote quicker
<zenrox> specily the big ones
<elf> lol
<zenrox> pan,firefox,xine ,gnome
<zenrox> etc...
<Neil3> openoffice
<zenrox> yep
<Neil3> especially openoffice
<Neil3> that hog
<zenrox> ya 256mgs it gets every time it is loaded
<elf> should i install the linux-686 or the linux-686 smp
<elf> ?
<zenrox> smp = more than 1 cpu
<elf> ok
<elf> it wont install
<zenrox> why not
<zenrox> wots it telling you
<elf> linux-686:
<elf>  Depends: linux-restricted-modules-686 but it is not going to be installed
<topyli> "openoffice", "quick". sometimes i dream of uttering those words in a single sentence
<elf> yes why s openoffice slow?
<zenrox> elf then do sudo apt-get install linux-686 linux-restricted-modules-686
<zenrox> lol @ topyli
<Neil3> zenrox, i believe linux-686 grabs those modules too
<topyli> elf: i guess it's partly because it's multi-platform so the same code is forced to run on all systems
<zenrox> Neil3,  its not getting them
<lordan> elf, openoffice wants to work on a variety of systems
<Neil3> hmm
<Neil3> my bad
<topyli> elf: like java
<Neil3> also
<zenrox> Neil3,  that will force it to get it
<lordan> and so they implemented a lot of libs themselves
<elf> ok
<lordan> including their own toolkit
<Neil3> once you install prelink run ooprelink
<topyli> yeah, they should just go for gtk :)
<Teflon_tony> hello Ubuntu
<Neil3> that prelinks a lot of openoffice specific stuff
<zenrox> Neil3,  ooprelink dont work
<zenrox> its not in my sys
<lordan> topyli, life would be too good then
<zenrox> hello Teflon_tony
<Neil3> sudo /usr/sbin/oooprelink -f
<Neil3> that will do it
<Amaranth> there is a version of OpenOffice.org that uses GTK, iirc
<zenrox> its not in my path thats why
<Amaranth> Ximian makes it
<topyli> lordan: not everybody would be happy then either :)
<Amaranth> It looks like a GNOME app, anyway
<Amaranth> Instead of a shitty Windows ones.
<lordan> that's true.. for instance kde ppl
<Teflon_tony> I am totally new to "linux" is ubuntu a good "learner" Linux?
<topyli> Amaranth: i don't think the ximian version is that different, it's probably mostly looks and other integration stuff
<zenrox> Teflon_tony,  yes
<elf> its not working? \
<Teflon_tony> that sounds good
<Neil3> zenrox, did that command work for you?
<Neil3> with the -f switch?
<Teflon_tony> I think I will start the download
<zenrox> yes
<lordan> the ximian version merely uses gtk as a "frontend" for uno if I'm not mistaken
<Neil3> coolie
<Neil3> you might notice openoffice loading a bit quicker
<elf> the linux 686 wont download
<topyli> Teflon_tony: it works too well out of the box. if you want to learn, get a more difficult distro ;)
<zenrox> elf open snyaptic
<zenrox> and get it that way
<elf> ok
<zenrox> search for linux-686
<elf> thats how i am doing it
<zenrox> lol
<topyli> elf: linux-image-686
<zenrox> elf just rember if one way dont work try another
<elf> yay its working
<Teflon_tony> <topyli which one then?
<Amaranth> personally i think abiword is a lot better
<elf> i only know how to use synaptic
<lordan> Amaranth, couldn't agree more
<zenrox> Amaranth,  not for every thang
<elf> well i gotta go now
<zenrox> lator elf
<elf> thatsnk for ALL your help chaps!!!
<elf> cheers
<zenrox> n/p
<lordan> And I like gnumeric more than oocalc
<zenrox> any time
<Amaranth> zenrox: If someone ported oo.o's Word code to abiword it would be almost perfect
<elf> whats that sudo to enable prelink?\
<zenrox> Amaranth,  yes
<Amaranth> But I use abiword most of the time and oo.o when abiword doesn't work for whatever reason.
<topyli> Teflon_tony: i'm kidding. ubuntu is perfect. although is true you could learn more on slackware or something. if you can get slack to work you know quite a bit already :)
<zenrox> elf sudo prelink -amvR
<lordan> I wish I could like criawips more than oo presentation whatever..
<Teflon_tony> LOL
<Teflon_tony> will Ubuntu fry my Hard drive
<zenrox> Teflon_tony,  no
<Teflon_tony> Mepis friend my hardrive!
<Teflon_tony> Fried*
<Teflon_tony> I actually had to go buy a different harddrive after installing Mepis
<elf> tahnks cheers zenrox
<Spinaltapp> good evening all
<Teflon_tony> and it was a brand new HD
<lordan> Teflon_tony, whatever you do, stay clear of Fedora CoreDump
<Teflon_tony> I have heard bad things about it
<Spinaltapp> does anyone know if there's a way to play .mpeg files in Ubuntu, or am I just a n00b for asking?
<topyli> Teflon_tony: even mepis shouldn't do that. perhaps the drive was made on a monday morning
<zenrox> Spinaltapp, gxine
<Teflon_tony> LOL
<Teflon_tony> possibly
<bascule> it is becoming the XP of linux in terms of bloat speed and stability
<Teflon_tony> but god was it scary
<Teflon_tony> I had had windows installed for a couple of weeks
<Teflon_tony> and the drive was fine
<Teflon_tony> I tried mepis
<lordan> FC gives you bad karma, and multiple rebirths
<Teflon_tony> within 2 days
<Teflon_tony> the drive madea wierd sound
<Teflon_tony> and then it just DIED
<Spinaltapp> zenrox, I have the LiveCD, i don't suppose it comes with it, does it?
<Teflon_tony> Dead as a doornail
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  nope
<Amaranth> Teflon_tony: I call bad HD. What kind was it?
<Spinaltapp> damn
<topyli> Teflon_tony's drive, RIP
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  then try totum
<Teflon_tony> Maxtor
<Amaranth> Maxtor drives suck
<zenrox> ya Teflon_tony  probly bad drive
<Amaranth> I had 3 die in 6 months.
<Teflon_tony> sheesh :(
<zenrox> Amaranth,  i have never had a maxor die in less then 2 years as a ftp drive
<topyli> i'm lucky, i have a 5 year old maxtor, churning quite happily :)
<Spinaltapp> zenrox: nope, totem won't do it for some reason
<Amaranth> my 120GB one seems to work fine (only one the store had) but their 40GB and 60GB ones were horrid
<Spinaltapp> i'm not really upset, as I understand it's beacuse i'm running the cd, i was just curious
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  hmmm
<lordan> speaking of totem, does anybody have it working with polypaudio?
<zenrox> lordan me
<lordan> that goes for rhythmbox as well
<Spinaltapp> Ubuntu doesn't come with Wine either, does it?
<Teflon_tony> yeah this was horrid what happened to me
<Amaranth> lordan: Should work without problems.
<topyli> lordan: i've tried it and it was a success
<zenrox> lordan,  just tell it to use esd
<Teflon_tony> but I think I will give ubuntu a try
<lordan> zenrox, muine works but the other two don't
<Teflon_tony> I am now scared of mepis
<Amaranth> lordan: polypaudio just replaces esd and that's what gstreamer is set to use.
<lordan> that's what I'm doing
<Amaranth> Does muine use gstreamer?
<topyli> Amaranth: i think it's gstreamer too
<topyli> Amaranth: i mean it's gstreamer setup that's at fault
<Spinaltapp> is there anything especially cool about Ubuntu that makes it favorable over, say, Mandrake 10.1?
<bascule> stability and synaptic
<topyli> Spinaltapp: it always has the latest gnome
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  biger couminity
<Amaranth> Spinaltapp: Less bloat. It "Just Works".
<bascule> and the community, mandrake community is dying
<Spinaltapp> ahh gotcha
<zenrox> bascule,  i agree
<lordan> just double-checked, gstreamer is set to use esd
<Teflon_tony> mandrake 10 is monsteriously large, its like like 5 or 6 CD's
<Teflon_tony> I was looking at it myself
<Teflon_tony> butits just to big
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<Spinaltapp> yeah i saw that
<bascule> zenrox: they have gone all $$$$s like deadrat
<zenrox> Teflon_tony, 3 if you just get the d/l version
<Teflon_tony> and a LOT of reduntant software
<Amaranth> lordan: Other people have had and fixed this problem, I think it's on the ubuntu-users mailing list.
<lordan> so i should be ok, but totem and rb don't
<zenrox> bascule, yep
<zenrox> bascule, one of the reasions i left
<zenrox> saw a post about ubuntu
<lordan> Amaranth, will check the archives, thanx
<bascule> me too, that chan died ...
<zenrox> and switced that day
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<Spinaltapp> so once i install Ubuntu on my HD, are there any essential programs I should get that don't come prepackaged?
<topyli> Spinaltapp: java, browser plugins, some multimedia codecs
<bascule> Spinaltapp: all the mp3/avi/dvd stuff, but depends what you do on your machine
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  yes xine, xmms, dvdcss win32codecs
<Spinaltapp> ahh ok
<topyli> Spinaltapp: you can find debian packages for most of them
<zenrox> and some of them are also easy to get and install
<Amaranth> Spinaltapp: Enable all the extra repositories and install gstreamer-plugins
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<topyli> java is perhaps the most wicked
<Amaranth> After that most multimedia stuff should work.
<Spinaltapp> i don't do much... i mess with photoshop a lot, for which i'll have to keep windows around, and I watch dvds, though i assume I can do that with ubuntu. but I went through the other day and pretty much everything else I do is available in linux
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<zenrox> that will show you how to get some of the minor anoyancies set up and fixed
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<zenrox> some one kick him
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<Ramstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<Amaranth> Spinaltapp: With WINE or Crossover Office you can run Photoshop on Ubuntu.
<vjaz> Um... at this point I'd like to ask: Why on earth are there no ops on this channel?
<Spinaltapp> really? do either cost anything?
<neighborlee> Ramstein_fan: pervert
<topyli> just learn gimp
<bascule> Ramstein_fan: it's not doing you ant good I'll tell you that
<Amaranth> bob2: PING?
<Rammstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<Teflon_tony> Gimp is a great program
<Amaranth> jdub: PING?
<Teflon_tony> I have that on my Mac
<Rammstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
<neighborlee> are there no OPS in here ?..come ON people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<Rammstein_fan> sex is good, sex is fine, doggy stile or 69. Just for fun or getting paid, every one loves getting laid. Send this to all pepol who is online!! or you will be doomed for bad sex 4ever!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*Ramstein_@*.dial.inet.fi]  by jdub
* Rammstein_fan was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<Amaranth> Ha, I knew I'd find one. :)
<zenrox> thare
<Amaranth> Thanks jdub.
<lordan> jdub, thanks
<vjaz> \o/
<neighborlee> kewl thx jdub
<Spinaltapp> yeah i messed with it a little. i've been using Photoshop for like 4 years though, i know it inside and out and I don't really want to get rid of it
<zenrox> thx jdub
<daniels> oh dear
<vjaz> go jdub
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<daniels> jdub: good catch
<Dreamer3_> Spinaltapp: then get PS for linux
<neighborlee> nice kick LOL
<Spinaltapp> but i hate pretty much everything else about windows :)
* neighborlee cheers
<Teflon_tony> Good show kicking that spammer
<Amaranth> Spinaltapp: WINE is free, Crossover Office costs $30 (i think) but it's easier to use.
<Teflon_tony> I like this channel already :)
<Spinaltapp> yeah that was nice
<Dreamer3_> Spinaltapp: http://www.adobe.com/photoshop/linux/
<Amaranth> Dreamer3_: I thought that was a closed beta.
<zenrox> Dreamer3_,  thay got it out allready
<Spinaltapp> hmm
<Dreamer3_> Amaranth: there is one? *laughs* i was only playing
* Dreamer3_ apologizes
<zenrox> Dreamer3_,  thare is one thay are going to gome out with
<Dreamer3> zenrox: wow, about time
<Spinaltapp> i'll probably just keep windows around for PS, plus my family won't want to switch to Linux because they're idiots, so I'll leave XP on there for them
* Dreamer3 thinks MS should releases Office for Linux
<Dreamer3> but that would free a lot of companies to move :)
<Spinaltapp> OpenOffice is better anyway
<Spinaltapp> heh
<Dreamer3> but WAY slower
<Spinaltapp> I use it in windows
<Spinaltapp> yeah
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  but rember if thay used linux your pc wont get as much crap on it
<Dreamer3> word opens in like <1 second, and OO takes 5-10, what's up? :)
<Spinaltapp> i freakin LOVE open source software though...
<topyli> Spinaltapp: also if you have lots of windows games you like you'll want to keep windows around
<Spinaltapp> Gaim kicks major ass, no spyware
<Teflon_tony> MS will NEVER release Office for Linux
<Teflon_tony> its a losing proposition for them
<Dreamer3> Teflon_tony: after windows loses dominance they might
<Spinaltapp> actually i pretty much don't game at all, which is a big factor in my decision to switch
<Teflon_tony> Then perhaps
<Dreamer3> Teflon_tony: of course by then it may be too late
<topyli> Teflon_tony: yeah, windows would die
<bascule> Dreamer3: cause like IE office is tied to the shell, hence the office exploits as well as the Interne Exploiter ones
<Spinaltapp> i use Autocad for work and school, so i'll need the linux version of that
<vjaz> Dreamer3, Doesn't MS Office use some background process which loads most of Office at system startup?
<zenrox> topyli,  a small fraction will install native in linux another %age will run with wine
<bascule> sucky security but fast startup, take your pick
<Dreamer3> vjaz: even without that :)
<johnnybezak> windows makes office for mac os x
<Amaranth> Office is one of their main profit makers. If saw that Windows was going to die out they'd release Office for as many OSes as possible to keep people using it.
<Dreamer3> vjaz: i always turn off all the auto-office crap :)
<Teflon_tony> Mac OSX doesn't threaten Windows
<Teflon_tony> Linux does
* topyli wants Worms Armageddon for Linux
<Dreamer3> vjaz: and relaunching word/excel/etc is almost instant... not so for OO
<bascule> it's a windows extension
<Spinaltapp> Here's a nice linux question for you guys:
<Teflon_tony> Linux has the scalability to beat then in the long run
<bascule> tather than a seperate app, that is how you get the integration
<Spinaltapp> I saw a desktop application called Xpde yesterday that i'd like to use. is that possible with Ubuntu?
<zenrox> Teflon_tony,  and run on less hardware
<Teflon_tony> yep
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  xpde??
<Amaranth> Worms Armageddon > *
<Spinaltapp> yeah
<Teflon_tony> that is why they can't release it on Linux it would kill them
<vjaz> Dreamer3, I agree.
<Spinaltapp> www.xpde.org
<topyli> urgh
<Teflon_tony> people would migrate to Linux even faster, only licensing Office from them
<Teflon_tony> it would kill windows
<Spinaltapp> it's a desktop interface that mimics windows XP very closely
<Dreamer3> office isn't the only reason people use windows though :)
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  that dont work
<Spinaltapp> only without sucking
* Dreamer3 can't wait for OO2
<Amaranth> Teflon_tony: For some reason I see them selling their win32 system.
<Dreamer3> version 2 of open source products usually really impress me
<Spinaltapp> www.xpde.com  sorry
<Amaranth> Teflon_tony: In WinNT, Win2k, and WinXP the win32 API is a seperate layer over the kernel so I bet it'd be possible to port.
<PoW> How do I take a screenshot of my desktop in KDE?
<zenrox> Dreamer3, ya casue at the point thay got the basics down then thay ad eye candy
<Amaranth> Imagine them selling it for $200 for Linux. :)
<Teflon_tony> Of course its possible to port
<Dreamer3> zenrox: i don't want eye candy, i just want it to open better and make more sense in a few areas
<Teflon_tony> for gods sakes they ported it Macs which are on a different architechure
<Teflon_tony> Its a matte of shooting themselves in the foot
<zenrox> Spinaltapp,  yes you can install something liek that thats called a desktopenviroment (like gnome)
* topyli shoots ms's foot
<Amaranth> Teflon_tony: I'm not saying they'd do it now. I'm saying if Windows drops to below 50% market share.
<zenrox> id like to see windows start with new code
<zenrox> os tho
<Teflon_tony> Apple is not compition because they are a hardware company, and their computers are locked in, people on the other hand can readily switch to Linux on the same hardware they run their buggy windows, one of the way they keep people who use X86 using windows is via office, if they give up having exclusive office rights on X86, they might as well release the source code and call it a night
<zenrox> opensource
<warty> bah sorry about that
<mpq> my mouse doesn't work right
<warty> anyway, would the Xpde desktop interface work with Ubuntu?
<mpq> I'm on a laptop, and the on/off button for the touchpad doesn't work
<zenrox> warty,  technaly yes but i ant never played with it
<mpq> the light goes on and off but the touchpad stays on
<bascule> Teflon_tony: you underestimate MSs ability to turn a buck .. :)
<Amaranth> zenrox: It doesn't need a complete rewrite. They just need to take the drivers back out of the kernel (in NT 3 they weren't in the kernel) and use something like Avalon instead of GDI (that's why Longhorn is there, a transition).
<mpq> does anyone know how to fix it?
<Teflon_tony> I see whats your saying, but I also think you underestimate their ablity to guard a virtual monopoly :)
<bascule> if it is free, how do you build a better mousetrap?
<zenrox> Amaranth,  but a compleate rewrite (minus rewriting there kernel) might not be a bad idea tho
<Teflon_tony> they have licensed SCO unix
<lappy> hi
<Amaranth> The NT kernel is actually really good. Also it sounds like some of the people at MS are disappointed that drivers are still running in ring 0 (kernel) in Longhorn.
<bascule> Teflon_tony: don't open that one up!! :P
<zenrox> ya
<Teflon_tony> who knows maybe they will take the a hand from Apple, and build a Unix core based OS
<warty_> grrr
<bascule> that was a blatant legal fee subsidy
<Amaranth> SCO Unix is absolutely worthless.
<zenrox> agreed
<warty_> anyway, like i was freaking saying about the Xpde desktop before i kept closing the damn window...
<zenrox> bsd is much better
<lappy> how do i install kde in synaptics?  i search for it in packages but it didnt find anything
<Teflon_tony> Ok well they could use BSD
<Teflon_tony> all I am saying is maybe they will stop trying to reinvent the wheel
<vjaz> lappy, you need to enable the universe repository
<zenrox> warty_,  yes technaly it can but youd have to compile it your self
<Teflon_tony> and just go with a *nix
<warty_> oh boo!
<warty_> lol
<lappy> vjaz, how do i do that? please bear with me.  i just finished installing ubuntu for my first time
<bascule> Teflon_tony: there is a sig from a slashdot user that says "Give enough time and mioney MS will re-write UNIX"
<warty_> alright then, i'm out for the night. it's nearly 3am here. class tomorrow...
<zenrox> bascule,  lol
<Dreamer3> lappy: have you added world?
<Teflon_tony> LOL
<Teflon_tony> probably
<bascule> yup, it is going that way
<vjaz> lappy, See Settings->Repositories in Synaptic
<Amaranth> Teflon_tony: I don't see MS ever moving to something *nix based when they have a kernel written by some of the best people from DEC. :)
<Slike> hello, how do I make an application shortcut (on my desktop) for a jar-file?
<vjaz> lappy, There should be a disabled archive.ubuntu.com -entry there.
<Slike> java is already in my path
<vjaz> lappy, You need to enable that.
<Amaranth> Maybe a more *nix like userland (longhorn is going to have this with a new shell).
<Dreamer3> yeah, Windows XP is very solid
<lappy> vjaz, ok. hangon
<Teflon_tony> lol
<topyli> Slike: in the command line, write something like 'java -jar /path/to/jar-file'
<Dreamer3> it's IE/Outlook Express, spyware, registry corruption and other issues that plague windows
<lappy> vjaz, are u referring to the one that says "universe"?
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  i agree
<dud> the problem with windows xp is that its way too playmobile for the power users
<zenrox> xp is nice once virus writers decide to target linux
<Dreamer3> dud: huh?
<Slike> topyli: i know that....but i'd like to have it started with a simple double-click, is that possible?
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: If it didn't have all the garbage (RPC, etc) and the drivers weren't in the kernel (almost a non-issue with certified drivers) WinXP would be the best OS out there for desktop users.
<vjaz> lappy, yes
<lappy> vjaz, so i hit the reload button right?
<topyli> Slike: yes, right click the desktop and select 'Create Launcher'
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: i just like the freedom of linux
<topyli> Slike: there's a command line
<vjaz> lappy, after enabling the repository, yes
<Dreamer3> xp prolly runs better/fasted on this lappy
<Amaranth> Slike: Make the shortcut run 'java -jar /path/to/file.jar' (without quotes).
<vjaz> lappy, then you should be able to find kde
<Neil3> Dreamer3, i also think file organisation and management on windows isnt as solid as nix, like users only being able to write to their home dir and stuff
<Slike> amaranth: then it says something like java not found
<Neil3> and apps being in one place, libraries in another etc
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Yeah, I love it too. That's why I use Ubuntu even though XP worked better for me and I knew how to lock it down properly.
<zenrox> Neil3,  i agree
<Neil3> very well organised and tidy in nix
<Dreamer3> Neil3: true, but windows can be locked down, just FYI
<Neil3> yeah
<zenrox> linux's files system is nise and easy
<zenrox> very logical
<Neil3> the registry is a real pain too sometimes
<Neil3> configuration files are definitely easier to work with
<topyli> Slike: then use the full path to java, like '/usr/bin/java'. it might not read your variables right
<Amaranth> Neil3: Too bad GNOME had to copy that. :P
<Neil3> heh
<Dreamer3> lol@ Amaranth
<zenrox> i jsut like how linux handles ram
<Neil3> yeah
<Amaranth> And they are trying to get everything to use it so their new admin tool will work properly.
<zenrox> fill ram up before useing swap
<zenrox> win= fill swap up then complain
<Neil3> and i dont have a million and one things running in the background phoning home or whatever
<Amaranth> pfft, in windows i didn't need swap unless i was using photoshop
<Dreamer3> Neil3: that's also your choice :)
<Amaranth> it was nice to be able to enable and disable swap as needed
<Dreamer3> Neil3: it's possible to keep windows boxes clean if you avoid IE :)
<Neil3> true
<bascule> swapoff, swapon
<Neil3> but you have to work around it
* Amaranth disables most services in XP
<Neil3> with linux it just 'is'
<bascule> do that on doze without it crashing
<lappy> vjaz, i have a usb drive.  when i plugged it in, it got mounted automatically.  can i just unplug it or is there a "umount" way of doing it?
<zenrox> Amaranth,  i only have a 128meg swap file and only use 30mges of it after 2 days of constant uptime
<Amaranth> Neil3: Only because someone did it for you (Ubuntu, SuSE, etc)
<Neil3> and most novice windows users wont know to tweak services etc
<Neil3> hehe
<Neil3> true
<Dreamer3> we have clients with very solid WIndows XP networks
<Amaranth> So far nothing beats AD, either.
<Dreamer3> no one has admin accounts... known good software, few issues
<bascule> not much crap software on them I take it
<bascule> yeah
<Amaranth> SUS is finally beaten by package managers with local servers
<vjaz> lappy, right click on the icon on your desktop and select "eject" I think
<Neil3> with windows you're pretty much stuck with the explorer desktop
<Amaranth> bascule: Programs that require admin-level access to things can get it with very tight ACLs setup.
<Dreamer3> with a linux firewall/proxy/domain controller running the show :)
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  but who dont want to use a admin account winxp (just casue it limets installing programs
<Slike> ok, with the full path it works...
<bascule> i think Linux and windows currently stand on a level playing feild in terms of usability
<Dreamer3> zenrox: huh?
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  ignore me
<johnnybezak> bascule: no way man
<Dreamer3> zenrox: ok
<zenrox> hehehe
<lappy> vjaz, ok thx
<bascule> johnnybezak: why
<johnnybezak> bascule: too many things need tweaking
<Amaranth> bascule: Once the Linux Standard Base gets used by all the major distros people will just be able to download an RPM off a website (yeah, i know, RPM) and install it just like Windows.
<zenrox> hardware is one of them
<Amaranth> So it'll be even easier to use Linux.
<johnnybezak> bascule: to get working properly, dont get me wrong I like tweaking stuff, windows is still more usable
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: well, libc versions still impact that
<topyli> Amaranth: i don't want to install stuff like in windows :)
<bascule> yes, support from the majior hw manufacturers is a big step that will be gradual
<johnnybezak> Amaranth: I think a package manager is better than going to a website and installing things
<zenrox> yep
<bascule> johnnybezak: nah tweaks are only neede for some hardware
<zenrox> just like windows
<bascule> yup
<Neil3> package installing is so easy and fast
<Amaranth> johnnybezak: Not for CustomApp 0.1 from SmallSoftwareCo that doesn't have it's proprietary software in any repositories.
<bascule> linux is far more tweakable, but it isn't neccessary to do, given the right hardware
<distvan> I haven't  /dev/fd0 and I can't use the floppy. How do I create it?
<Neil3> in windows you have to click 'next' 'next' 'next' 'next' 'next' 'next' 'next' 'next' 'reboot'
<johnnybezak> bascule: every time i install a distro i have to at least tweak something be it video/sound
<johnnybezak> or whatever
<zenrox> bascule, and not so hard on cpu resources with eyecand like windows is
<johnnybezak> Amaranth: thats not a problem with package managemnet thats a problem with SmallSoftwareCo
<Amaranth> Neil3: Linux doesn't have DLL Hell because package managers control overwriting libs, too.
<bascule> johnnybezak: If I hand you a brnd new box and a XP disc, it will take more work than Ubuntu
<zenrox> bascule, is right
<johnnybezak> bascule: yeah youre probably right man (haha im just thinking what it took to install xp on my friends lap top today :P)
<Amaranth> johnnybezak: Now does SmallSoftwareCo get Debian, Ubuntu, SuSE, and Red Hat to put their app in the repositories? If they have to make their own it would be easier to provide an RPM.
<distvan> Special device /dev/fd0 does not exist. Could you help me?
<bascule> johnnybezak: there you go, it is a reality, XP is 4 years old though
<Amaranth> I wish people would follow Apple's lead and work to make things faster every release.
<Amaranth> It seems like some Linux devs are starting to try.
<bascule> KDE do, not that I like them
<bascule> them/it
* Dreamer3 will be impressed if hoary is faster than warty
<Amaranth> KDE didn't have much of a choice, it was heavier then WinXP.
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: It will boot faster. ;)
<bascule> but they are doing it
<zenrox> Dreamer3, it is in my opion
<Amaranth> Seems like the GNOME folks are doing it too.
<vjaz> There's a post on OSNews about an effort to reduce GTK+'s memory requirements.
<Dreamer3> vjaz: linkx?
<johnnybezak> stuff on linux is consistently quicker than on xp or mac os x
<Amaranth> And GNOME 3 is supposed to be a lot lighter.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: where can i read all this
<johnnybezak> im running ubuntu/flux on my iMac 17" cos its much more responsive
<johnnybezak> Gnome 3 isn't even planned yet is it?
<Neil3> yeah its in development johnnybezak
<PoW> How do I take a screenshot of my desktop in KDE?
<johnnybezak> I read on the gnome site I think that gnome 3 will be the release of gnome that breaks backwards compatibility, but i'm probably just mistaken
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: I pick it up from blogs. For GNOME 3 they are pushing to simplify dependencies by getting rid of unused APIs and simplifiying things so some aren't needed. Plus combining some of them.
<Slike> PoW: Ksnapshot
<PoW> Where is that at?
<Slike> alt+f2 and fill the word in ;-)
<Neil3> that sounds extremely cool Amaranth
<Amaranth> Dreamer3: Which will mean less shit to load into memory just to load a simple little app.
<Neil3> efficiency
<Neil3> aye
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: true
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: though i find gnome better in taht regard than KDE
<Amaranth> I've heard talks of removing GnomeProgram even. ;)
<zenrox> and be able to run on a lower mem box
<Amaranth> Yeah, GNOME has always been better at it then KDE it seems.
<Dreamer3> Amaranth: at least when i compared library linking and startup time of "calc" (kde or gnome)... gnome was was faster with less dynamic linking
<Neil3> could perhaps dig out the amiga 500 with 1mb ram from the attic!
<Neil3> here's hoping
<zenrox> lol
<Amaranth> GNOME looks sexy to people who like fast and sleek, KDE looks sexy to people who like flashy things. ;)
<zenrox> id love to see gnome load on that
<bascule> still good for a game of sensible soccer
<Neil3> gnome is more elegant imo
<zenrox> i agree
<Dreamer3> *would love a faster laptop period to run Gnome on*
<Neil3> like a tall slim brunette in an evening dress
<Neil3> as oposed to kde which is a busty blonde with lots of makeup
<Neil3> a little more curvatious
<bascule> KDE is a tart with too much make-up
<zenrox> agreed
<Dreamer3> lol
<Dreamer3> lol
<Dreamer3> rofl
<zenrox> i have bine using gnome since rh 7.0
<Dreamer3> that was good
<mpq> I've never seen KDE but I guess I don't need to
<mpq> I'll take the brunette any day
<Dreamer3> though i think xfce is the cute red-head that goes unoticed by most guys
<johnnybezak> i think kde is fine it just needs usability work (think amount of buttons in konqueror)
<bascule> heh, acme up with it in a KDE/xfce flame I was having with a freind
<bascule> came*
<Amaranth> KDE 4 is probably going to blow us all away though. They are going to use gstreamer (or something similar) and Qt 4 and are trying to get things smaller and faster.
<zenrox> nice
<Neil3> perhaps kde and gnome will merge one day
<bascule> and aren't they just gonna soooooo overdo the composite transparecncy ... :P
<Dreamer3> ROFL
<PoW> Slike, the command Ksnapshot was not found.
<Dreamer3> kde and gnome won't merge
<Neil3> you never know
<mpq> what does kde look like?
<daniels> desktop environment flamewars somewhere else please; relevant discussion (e.g. amaranth's last comment) is fine, but none of the random 'omg kde sux'/'omg gnome sux' please
<zenrox> PoW,  install it
<PoW> Oh it's a package
<PoW> lol
<bascule> mpq: wwww.kde.org, screenshots
<PoW> alright thanks
<mpq> thanks
<bascule> one less w of course :)
* Dreamer3 thinks that xfce being a cute red-head is on topic :)
<bascule> lol
<zenrox> lol
<Dreamer3> too bad ubuntu is mostly a community of "tall slim brunettes in an evening dresses"...
<Neil3> haha
<Neil3> with a glass of red wine in their hands
<ells> does anyone know of an app that will allow me to pull files from a windows machine remotely
<zenrox> hahaha but at least we have class
<Neil3> yeah
<Neil3> gnome does feel classy
<Neil3> definitely
<zenrox> ells samba www.ubuntuguide.org to set it up
<bascule> ells: samba and a file browser that will support that
<ells> bascule, will it allow my linux machine to pull files from the windows machine
<zenrox> yes
<Dreamer3> doesn't gnome's nautilius support that out of the vox?
<bascule> yes, it is what it does .. :)
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  only if it has smbfs
<ells> thanks
<johnnybezak_> Dreamer3: with ubuntu it does
<Dreamer3> zenrox: well, we're talking ubuntu here, right? :)
<bascule> in fact MS ask the samba guys stuff about netBIOS (snigger)
<Neil3> hahahaa
<zenrox> hahahahaha
<ells> i just rebuilt a machine and it the video card wont display properly, it locks after i install
<Dreamer3> bascule: oh yeah?
<Neil3> samba does work so well actually
<ells> so I guess i will have to put windows on that one
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  yes but smbfs helps so that it can mount it
<bascule> Dreamer3: yeah they did consultancy work for them for 2k3
<Neil3> you know its a good app when you don't realise it's there but its silently doing its thing
<zenrox> Neil3,  yep
<Dreamer3> like the taskbar clock
<Neil3> gotta go to work bbl!
<Dreamer3> it never locks up
<Dreamer3> always shows the time
<zenrox> or weather app
<zenrox> but one thaing i know forshure ubuntu is now my linux flavor till the end of time
* Dreamer3 will install debian sarge (when released) on servers
<zenrox> why??
<zenrox> ubuntu will release faster than debian
<johnnybezak_> i wonder what sort of effect ubuntu has had on debian numbers (if any)
<dud> I prefer freebsd on server
<Dreamer3> because debian is a ROCK
<Dreamer3> and ubuntu is rocklike in many ways :)
<zenrox> lol
<egli> jonathaN: good question. It might take away from debian
<johnnybezak_> i was on mac os x recently, the bsd man pages are waaayyyy better than the GNU ones has any one else noticed this?
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to get my wireless lan up. I can associate, but dhcp doesn't give me an ip when I do an ifup eth1. Where should I go from here?
<egli> or it might bring new people to debian
<dud> i *really* dont fucking like the new d-i installer
<zenrox> rock <--> hard place   debian<-->ubuntu
<Dreamer3> my laptop switched from Debian to Ubuntu... because I like the idea of newer software but not constantly changing (was running sarge/testing)
<Dreamer3> dud: i like it except partiting seems more complicated than necessary
<dud> its just not very initiutive, and i feel like I have no control compared to the good old one
<Dreamer3> but for servers i think i'd like real debian :)
<dud> and its prone to breakage as well
<Bungo> I'm building a new system which I will run Ubuntu on. Any reccomendations for CPU/MB? (I was thinking of Athlon 64 with NForce4 Ultra mainboard)
<bascule> they have that proven track record don't they
<dud> imho nothing beats freebsd for serving content
<zenrox> dud i am using ubuntu as a server
<johnnybezak_> dud: hpw come?
<zenrox> and its pretty sollid
<Dreamer3> dud: i haven't had issues with it
* Dreamer3 wishes he could build a new system to run ubunut on
<dud> first of all its solid, and the ports system just rocks the socks off, and the init system is excellent
<zenrox> me too Dreamer3
<Dreamer3> heck, even a 2500 AMD XP would be blazing
* Dreamer3 runs 900mhz P3...
<dud> I recommend freebsd as servers and generally ubuntu for desktop, for all my clients
<zenrox> 2ghz celron(p4core)
<bascule> even a 2500, a 2500 is pretty good really
<Dreamer3> i tried freebsd, couldn't get into it
<Dreamer3> i'm just too rooted in linux
<Dreamer3> and not enough time
<zenrox> id do my sysinfo script here but its offtopic;)
<bascule> me too, I just couldn't really be bothered relearning another OS
<johnnybezak_> i ran a 2500XP it was pretty sweet
<zenrox> but i can do it in #ubuntuforums
<dud> I've been using freebsd for server for so long now... back with freebsd 3.x series
<johnnybezak_> (now back on the 800 mhz g4 :P)
<bascule> damn you
<bascule> :)
<johnnybezak_> dud: i'm going to make a little server, considering a bsd
<dud> i have an athlon64 3000+ with 1GB RAM
<dud> pretty sweet
<johnnybezak_> thats what my house mate has
<bascule> oh well ...
<DeusY> i have lost grub from my mbr. my distro is warty. any link on how to get the boot loader back using the warty installation cd?
<Dreamer3> is the bsd kernel/app faster than linux on relaly old hardware (486/original pentium)?
<bascule> maybe next year ...
<zenrox> welp i am off to bed all night and thx for the rousing convertaions
<bascule> night
<dud> johnnybezak_, openbsd only works as a security concept, netbsd works for routers based on 386 pcs
<dud> and freebsd just works ;)
<johnnybezak_> freebsd has got the flag logo doesnt it?
<dud> freebsd has a dmon as its mascot
<Dreamer3> freebsd is what i tried...
<Dreamer3> couldn't go into it
<Dreamer3> couldn't get into it
<daniels> guys, y'know there's #freebsd ...
<Dreamer3> daniels: if nothing else is happening, why not? :)
<DeusY> hoary (5.04) is a final or a preview version ?
<johnnybezak_> yeah i've used mac os x a bit which is bsd based
<bascule> DeusY: preview, still testing
<daniels> Dreamer3: because it might intimidate people who want to use it for support stuff
<DeusY> thanks
* Dreamer3 looks thoughtful.
<Dreamer3> daniels: so a quiet room is more inviting?
<daniels> not dead silent, but not as abuzz with freebsd chatter
<Slike> hmm....my java problem is quite strange...$PATH in console returns this:bash: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01/bin: Onbekend bestand of map
<Dreamer3> daniels: you have valid points
<Slike> "onbekend bestand of map" = "unknown folder/file"
<Slike> but it is there
<DeusY> still, can you please point me at a howto or something on restoing GRUB on a lost MBR for Warty (I do not have the grub floppydisk)
<bascule> :/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01/bin
<DeusY> i just have the warty cd
<bascule> perhaps the trailing :
<Slike> might be that idd....
<Slike> how do I remove that ":"? i added this to /etc/bash.bashrc: JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01
<Slike> export JAVA_HOME
<Slike> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<Slike> export PATH
<bascule> hmmm
<bascule> DeusY: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootinstallcd and a little further on too
<Slike> or is there some other way to get this in the $path variable?
<DeusY> thanks
<bascule> Slike: export $PATH , what does it say?
<bascule> echo $PATH
<bascule> damn dont do the export
<bascule> well not the end of the worldif you do
<Slike> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01/bin
<Slike> but my compiler isn't found....
<bascule> and if you ls -l /usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01 it is there?
<Slike> and i have trouble with eclipse (saying that java is not in my path
<Slike> it's there yes
<bascule> source /etc/profile
<bascule> try again
<Slike> i entered that command...tried to compile (with jGRASP if that matters) but still the same
<bascule> whereis javac
<Slike> inside the bin-folder (/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01/bin/javac), standard place
<bascule> no aas a command, whereis javac
<Slike> sorry ;)
<bascule> it will show you, which javac will do the same
<Slike> it returns: javac:
<bascule> ;-?
<bascule> :-/
<bascule> :-(
<bascule> lol
<Slike> is it possible it's using parts of gcc or something, instead of the sun-sdk?
<bascule> not if you told it not to
<bascule> or didn't tell it to rather
<bascule> echo $JAVA_PATH
<Slike> this returns an empty line
<dud> thats the problem then
<bascule> export JAVA_PATH=/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01/bin
<dud> shouldnt that be without the /bin part?
<Nermal> Slike, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<bascule> perhaps you made a common mistake and applied spaces to the var
<dud> and in path $JAVA_PATH/bin?
<bascule> dud: sometimes yes, sometimes no ...
<bascule> dud: you are right
<Nermal> Slike, just add another ln -s for the javac bin
<zzyber> Hi! Im installing Ubuntu on my friends laptop and i want to activate the pcmcia nic during install, how is that possible?
<Slike> now i have $JAVA_PATH=/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_01/bin , but it still doesn't compile or start eclipse
<marcin_ant> Slike: you need to export JAVA_HOME and JAVA_PATH in the same terminal session you want to run eclipse
<raghu> zzyber: it should do automatically you can notice while installing
<Slike> hmmm...it keeps on doing strange things....
<Slike> not what i want it to do
<Slike> i just would like to have this runtime & compiler stuff in my path permanently...but the ubuntuguide stuff doesn't seem to work here completely
<billytwowilly> what's the deal with the array stuff?
<stuNNed> it's like a release cycle afaik
<dikatlon> hey i have put up a mirror for ubuntu
<dikatlon> http://dikatlon.homelinux.com/linux/
<acidmaxd> question: ubuntu warty, upgraded && dist-upgraded. /bin/login, /bin/su, /usr/sbin/useradd, /usr/sbin/usermod, /usr/sbin/vipw are with incorrect (modified) checksums. Do you think that this machine has been compromised?
<dikatlon> It's a swedish mirror in fact
<bascule> acidmaxd: ckrootkit
<DeusY> dude, maybe I did something wrong, but i get errors trying to restore grub the way the ubuntuguide describes ot
<bascule> chkrootkit
<bascule> DeusY: what sort of errors?
<DeusY> bascule: I get the root acces as described there, i run "grub" than "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)"
<DeusY> here i get "Cannot mount..."
<DeusY> Error 17
<DeusY> :/
<trukulo> anyone using atitvout with hoary?
<Slike|Gone> finally got it working...i installed some preconfigured packages :)
<bascule> DeusY: so you mount /dev/discs/disc0/part? /ubuntu
<DeusY> yeap
<bascule> try it this way:
<bascule> mount -o rw /dev/discs/disc0/part? /ubuntu
<bascule> perhaps mounted it read only
<DeusY> part? shoub be the partiotion where ubuntu is installed, isn't it? (i have only one patiotion / and the swap)
<bascule> yeas, so hda3 would be /dev/discs/disc0/part3
<TheMuso_> Does anybody know whether the community council meeting is on today?
<DeusY> ok, thanks
<DeusY> i'll try again
<bascule> DeusY: it is because devfs or udev haven't been run that yiu refer to it that way, if you care ...
<bascule> and the -o rw makes it writable
<bascule> which it needs to be
<delltony> question is it a known bug that recent document clear doesn't work or should i file a bugreport on bugzilla?
<DeusY> thanks dude, i'll be back in a couple of minutes to tell you if it's working
<bascule> search bugzilla first, if no then do it
<bascule> DeusY: OK
<acidmaxd> bascule: i've checked it using chkrootkit - nothing. rkhunter reports these files as modified
<bascule> I dunno that app, but the upgrade may have changed them since it looked at those files
<chris_> where should I put a startup script to enable my rf switch?
<bascule> so it's list of md5s look different
<acidmaxd> bascule: ok, thanks
<bascule> np
<acidmaxd> bascule: oops: Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  465)
<delltony> bascule, ok yeah its a bug curious not too familar with the bugzilla is there a way to make it send you updates of the issue? do you just add yours to cc ?
<bascule> delltony: I am not sure, if you add a comment, just something silly like "I get this too" it will mail you ... dirty but will work :)
<delltony> nah
<bascule> acidmaxd: hmmmm
<acidmaxd> bascule: sorry, false alarm - it's stunnel
<bascule> ah
<delltony> i don't want to clutter their system unless its useful
<acidmaxd> smtps
<bascule> delltony: If you want to be kept informed of that bug, do it, that is what bugzilla is for
<delltony> ok will do
<bascule> delltony: there may be a subscribe to this bug option too
* delltony is almost complete with a php-gtk application that will make menus for gnome again :)
<bascule> delltony: amen to that, I get the no clearing thing too, but that is hoary ...
<DeusY> no success :P
<delltony> yeah the trashcan now works though
<delltony> before it didn't
<bascule> DeusY: what is wrong with the booting on this box?
<DeusY> i got widows xp installed and the mbr was overwriten
<delltony> but really they need to add that functionality back to gnome the application:/// i will post my program after i test it and make sure it works fine but the thing is the person running it must install php-gtk and the php4-dev kit but anyway
<bascule> and now grub won't go back, OK. What was the error this time?
<DeusY> so now i am trying to get ubuntu back on track... i could reinstall it alltogether but i am afraid of loosing my updates
<chris_> where do I put scripts I want to run at startup?
<DeusY> bascule: same error when running "setup (hd0)" in grub: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<bascule>  e.g. Assumed that /dev/hda1 is the location of /boot partition <-- did you notice that ?
<bascule> DeusY: ^
<delltony> chris_, go to preferences then sessions
<bascule> hd(?,?) will need to be changed to reflect this, I dunno though I am a lilo user
<acidmaxd> bascule: the strange thing is that i've found my shadow file in /home . nobody has access to this machine, only me
<delltony> there is a thing there called startup programs
<delltony> you can just add the command there
<bascule> acidmaxd: and you didn't copy it there, only root shouold be ab;e to do this ...
<chris_> delltony, That's at gnome startup though isn't it?
<DeusY> my ubuntu is installed on /dev/hda8
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> other place i think it xsession or xintrc but not certain on that
<DeusY> hda7 is the swap, and others are win
<chris_> delltony, I need for system startup. It's for the wireless lan card rfswitch. It need to be turned on before the networking stuff is run.
<bascule> DeusY: I am not sure on this, once again I do lilo not grub
<acidmaxd> bascule: i didn't
<delltony> someone else can correct me but i believe its the .xsession file iirc
<DeusY> bascule thanks for your help
<bascule> DeusY: np
<DeusY> i'll search more on the web
<acidmaxd> bascule: this is a mail machine, the users have system accounts, but the shell is '/bin/false', so they shouldn't be able to login
<bascule> acidmaxd: I really don't know, /bin/false would prevent a login though
<acidmaxd> ok, thanks a lot
<bascule> np
* bascule goes out, later people
<snowblink> chris_: man update-rc.d
<andy> gday..K7 kernel for Athlon XP processor?
<delltony> chris_,  you can add that line to your $HOME/.xinitrc ($Home/.xsession in Debian) as well to start as soon as your X session starts on boot. this was taken from linux laptops
<delltony> i used that method on warty for lineakd& hope that helps
<snowblink> andy: yes
<andy> snowblink: thx mate
<andy> can it be made to install K7 from initial install?
<andy> doh..nope i386 iso
<snowblink> andy: You should apt-get it anyway. That way you get the latest security versions
<andy> snowblink: yeh will do that..gonna go reinstall from scratch..i gotta stop messing with debian while i'm drunk
<PoW> Can you unzip .zip files using tar?
<snowblink> pow: try unzip
<snowblink> pow: or gunzip
<drasko> Hi all
<Jerub> hi!
<Jerub> whats the easiest way of migrating from debian to ubuntu without losing data?
<Jerub> I'm completely fine about losing system config and package installations
<Nermal> have a seperate /home ?
<Jerub> is that it?
<drasko> I've got a question about apache: a site I put on my machine i coplely browsable from my machine, but from other machine all I see is a homepage with no pictures on it... Site is not browsable at all, I can not go to the any other page of my sit
<Haukkari> I'm migrating from Ubuntu to Debian. Why? The damn cedega won't work like it's supposed to. Actually not at all. Sure, it runs but any game won't work
<Jerub> Haukkari: whats cedega?
<Haukkari> Jerub: the new winex
<Haukkari> Jerub: windows emulator, especially for games
<Haukkari> But anyway, I mostly use my laptop which has the most kick-ass OS I've ever used so my desktop isn't really a priority... I just use it for windows-gaming and Windows can do that now that I don't need to really use it. =)
<Haukkari> And the OS in my laptop is Mac OS X. :)
<stijn_> hooray for Haukkari :p
<Jerub> oh.
<Jerub> if you want windows. run windows.
<Jerub> if you want games, get an xbox and a tv tuner.
<Jerub> ;)
<Jerub> I want a mac mini
<PoW> What would be an example gunzip command
<PoW> to unzip and save the contents of test.zip
<eXhum3d> hello. i just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to get xmms with apt-get, but i get some errors
<eXhum3d> isn't it supposed to download all dependencies ?
<eXhum3d> thanks in advance
<PoW> eXhum3d, tried using synaptic?
<Nermal> eXhum3d, should do
<Nermal> why the hell would that be any different ?
<Nermal> synaptic being a front end to apt
<eXhum3d> don't know
<PoW> eXhum3d, Did you edit your source.list?
<eXhum3d> PoW, no
<eXhum3d> what do I have to edit there ?
<eXhum3d> i saw that file
<eXhum3d> let me check it again
<PoW> eXhum3d, well you should uncomment the extras
<PoW> to get a large list of packages
<eXhum3d> ok, i'll try it
<eXhum3d> thanks friends
<eXhum3d> well, I did that
<eXhum3d> i did apt-get update after that
<eXhum3d> and I still got errors
<raghu> eXhum3d: what error?
<eXhum3d> i'll pastebin it
<raghu> eXhum3d: paste in pvt window
<membreya> hi there Nermal  :)
<dud> yey, my first ubuntu package bug is in the archives <3
<dud> bugfix even hehe
<membreya> wd dud ;)
<Nermal> lo membreya :)
<membreya> Nermal: how are your nerdy skills at compiling and using modules? :P
<Nermal> pretty good
<Nermal> I'm quite rageful and depressed at the moment just to warn you though
<dud> weird combination of feelings...
<membreya> ok then ... lol :P
<membreya> well I compiled a set of quickcam drivers and made a quickcam.ko....I've then insmod'd this module which loads it to memory
<membreya> however I add it to /etc/modules and it doesn't load at boot.. I do a modprobe and it says module not found..I have to go back to the compile directory
<membreya> and insmod it each time :\
<membreya> thinking bout it Nermal ? :P
<Nermal> umm..
<Nermal> well.. it would need to be in /lib/modules/<kernel version> no ?
<Nermal> and then you'd have to add it to /etc/modules.conf
<Nermal> and run depmod -a
<Nermal> modules.conf is some black magic I've never fully understood
<CarlK> how does modprobe know to look in  /lib/modules/<kernel version> for anything?
<membreya> so do i need to copy the quickcam.ko anywhere in particular?
<CarlK> membreya - did you
<CarlK> membreya - did you "make install" ?
* CarlK just woke up
<membreya> CarlK: sure did do a make install
<membreya> but it only made a copy of the .ko in the directory I was in
<Nermal> CarlK, it just does
<Nermal> that's where modules go
<CarlK> heh
<membreya> Nermal: /lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/image would that be ok to copy the .ko file ?
<Nermal> like I said.. black magic :|
<Nermal> I think so
<membreya> as long as it's somewhere ;)
<Nermal> though maybe not under kernel
<CarlK> im surprised there isn't a var like PATH
<Nermal> as it's not part of the kernel
<Nermal> /lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/misc or something
<CarlK> i need to make breakfast
<CarlK> ill be back later
<membreya> Nermal: there's no misc directory...if I create one will it know to look in it ?
<Nermal> I think so
<membreya> one way to find out :P
<membreya> so create the directory
<Nermal> I really don't know too much about autoloading modules :|
<membreya> copy the file
<membreya> do a depmod -a
<Nermal> then try a modprobe
<membreya> hrm ...how do you unload a module ?
<membreya> nevermind :)
<membreya> just did a modprobe on the quickcam
<membreya> and it worked :)
<membreya> sweet :D
<membreya> now I just have to get the video working lol!
<membreya> it apparently outpouts to /dev/video1
<membreya> thanks for your help Nermal  :)
<membreya> it is all easy enough...once you know how :|
<membreya> ask me tomorrow and I will have forgotten
<membreya> aaaargh..out of cigarettes :'(
<Benuw> Hi folks, does somebody know how to set up a speedtouch 330 adsl modem
<Benuw> On ubuntu?
<Coily> something happened where i have to click the title bar to switch windows, instead of just clicking anywhere in the window. anyone know whats up?
<leveldoc> hi everybody
<sobralense> high
<leveldoc> does anyone know how to configure my Ubuntu Linux to act as a NFS _CLIENT_, not a server? I can't seem to find a nfs-client package or anything related to it in my repositories
<lunitik> leveldoc: nfs is in-kernel... just mount via 'mount -t nfs ip_addr:/path/to/share /where/to/mount'
<leveldoc> coolies, thanks!
<CarlK> I have found mount to be pretty good at figuring out the type
<CarlK> even with loop into an iso image
<leveldoc> how do I add automatic mounts to my boot procedure?
<leveldoc> just /etc/fstab?
<leveldoc> that easy?
<CarlK> yup
<leveldoc> Ubuntu is the first distro that works out of the box the way I want it to.
<CarlK> somewhere in the boot scripts is: mount -a
<CarlK> leveldoc - warty or hoary?
<leveldoc> warty
<leveldoc> installed it yesterday
<CarlK> iv done both, but havn't really used the hoary box for anything but firefox
<leveldoc> and I am very excited about it, as I have seen a lot of distros over the years but ubuntu seems to top them all - so far. :-)
<CarlK> my gf uses the warty box - so far the only problem is sound: playing a wav file loops forever
<leveldoc> there are *some* issues regarding being able to install packages; for example, I've added the repositories described in the WIKI to be able to playback MP3s, etc.but sometimes dependency problems arise where I can't seem to make out the problem. :-( For example: I can't install MPlayer.
<CarlK> i think xmms installed without any fuss
<membreya_> leveldoc: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone know how to add tags to a flac music file?
<CarlK> hey HiddenWolf
<CarlK> did you look at the moose pack site?
<leveldoc> membreya_: what do you mean?
<leveldoc> I planned on installing it via synaptics
<membreya_> leveldoc: sometimes things just arent in the repo's :)
<leveldoc> :-)
<HiddenWolf> CarlK: not yet, why?
<CarlK> I think it does what you are looking for
<CarlK> http://musepack.net/index.php?pg=pro
<CarlK> high quality, supports tags
<Trigx300> can anyone help me config my boot loader to add a boot to my hda1
<CarlK> don't know if flac does/doesn
<leveldoc> ok, well, according to https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/ there are repo's that carry it...
* HiddenWolf has never heard of it
<png> i have compiled mplayer successfully but my mplayer doesn't now the esd driver..  When I do mplayer -ao help icant see esound..
<leveldoc> "You may then install mplayer using: sudo aptitude install mplayer-X=1.0-pre6a-0.0 "
<leveldoc> png: I think you need to set certain ./configure options?
<png> leveldoc, there is one option like " --disable-esd          disable esd sound support [autodetect] ".. and i didnt use it..
<Trigx300> anyone
<Trigx300> can some one help me?
<CarlK> Trigx300 - what do you currently have?
<Trigx300> grub
<Trigx300> im on hda2(ubuntu)
<CarlK> Trigx300 - does grub run when you boot the box?
<CarlK> what is on hda1?
<Trigx300> not automaticly
<Trigx300> winxp
<CarlK> got it... just a sec
<CarlK> the answer is in here - ill try to pull it out for you
<CarlK> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<eXhum3d> hi again. i just installed my ubuntu system but i can't get my soundcard working. and i can't run the command alsaconf: command not found. any suggestions?
<CarlK> eXhum3d - what does aplay -l show?
<Benuw> Hi folks, how install speedtouch in simple language? What is fgs a repository? I'm not a techie
<eXhum3d> CarlK, root@radio:/home/radio # aplay -l
<eXhum3d> aplay: device_list:199: no soundcards found...
<eXhum3d> root@radio:/home/radio #
<elf> helloo
<CarlK> Trigx300 - "code listing 4" is very close, only you need to change the root() lines
<leveldoc> Benuw: Thompson SpeedTouch DSL Modem?
<Benuw> yes
<Nermal> lo elf :)
<leveldoc> how do you connect to it? USB or Ethernet?
<Benuw> usb
<leveldoc> ok, wait a sec
<eXhum3d> CarlK, what should i do ?
<Nermal> Benuw, you'll need the correct firmware
<CarlK> Trigx300 - and it is at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nermal> to upload to it with modem_run
<Nermal> and then some funky ppp config stuff :|
<Trigx300> ok thanks
<Nermal> my friend got his official ubuntu cds :)
<leveldoc> Benuw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784
<leveldoc> HTH
<Benuw> ok thanks , i'll try, what's hth?
<leveldoc> hope that helps
<leveldoc> :-)
<CarlK> eXhum3d - there may be a better way, but it won't hurt to figure out what driver to use - this page will help figure that out: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Benuw> thx
<CarlK> Trigx300 - code listing 4, root (hd0,0)
<CarlK> Trigx300 - run grub, then the 3 lines in Code Listing 8, only the first line is root (hd0,1)
<eXhum3d> CarlK, 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 02)
<eXhum3d>  what is the driver then? :D
<jcoiron> hello
<CarlK> eXhum3d - find the alsa link
<Nermal> eXhum3d, modprobe snd-ens1371
<Nermal> is the alsa driver
<sirukin> oy zeedo
<HiddenWolf> CarlK: easytag looks promising
<eXhum3d> Nermal, ok, did that. any way to see if its already installed?
<Nermal> lsmod
<Nermal> will show you if the module is loaded
<Nermal> dmesg should give you some info at the bottom
<eXhum3d> ok its loaded
<eXhum3d> what about now ?
<Nermal> last dmesg output ?
<CarlK> eXhum3d - aplay -l
<eXhum3d> aplay -l shows nothing yet
<Nermal> speakers on ?
<Nermal> mixer levels ok ? :)
<eXhum3d> AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET
<eXhum3d> codec read timeout (final) at 0xb814, reg = 0x7c [0x0] 
<eXhum3d> codec read timeout (final) at 0xb814, reg = 0x7e [0x0] 
<eXhum3d> AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0] , removing mixer.
<eXhum3d> ENS1371: probe of 0000:00:0b.0 failed with error -5
<eXhum3d> i guess this is not good
<eXhum3d> (at dmesg)
<elf> hey room
<elf> what media player do you guys suggest?
<robodex> lol it's awesome when I get "You have spyware" spam now :D
<pdr> gxine
<Amaranth> elf: Totem for most things, mplayer and gxine for the few things totem won't play
<eXhum3d> CarlK, Nermal, any suggestions ?
<elf> ok cool
<Nermal> elf, for which media ?
<elf> general
<Nermal> eXhum3d, boot with pci=noacpi ?
<elf> totem does not play everything as well as xmms
<pdr> mplayer is also good (but evil too.. long story)
<jcoiron> I would like to thanks Ubuntu community for the CDs I received... I was quite impressed by the quality of them (it's beeing distributed to friends and collegues, choosing carefully some personnes who _will_ give it a try :) )
<Nermal> beep-media-player ?
<Amaranth> elf: Oh, there really isn't any all-in-one player.
<Nermal> jcoiron, aye.. nice aren't they :)
<elf> well im using VLC and its ok but its got its bugs
<Amaranth> Totem comes closest since it can have playlists but generally you have a music player and a video player.
<Nermal> mplayer will play just about anything with w32codecs installed
<zeedo> sirukin: :)
<CarlK> bah.. mplayer plays like all you ever read
<eXhum3d> Nermal, what do you mean with the pci=noacpi ? how can i do that ?
<elf> where do i get mplayer?
<CarlK> eXhum3d - that page is about all I have to offer - the only reason I know anything about sound is becasue last week i dug aruond enough to get it working on my box
<Elsidox> elf, mplayer is fugly
<elf> lol ok
<elf> what then...
<Trigx300> CarlK -how can i get a list of the hd..,.. with their names so i know how to config grub?
<Elsidox> =)
<Nermal> elf, totem should be installed
<elf> it is
<Elsidox> elf,  what are you trying to play?
<elf> but it doesnt play everything
<CarlK> Trigx300 - (hdD,P) D=drive, P=partition, both start at 0
<Nermal> well... define everything
<Nermal> it doesn't have a wax cylinder plugin no
<elf> some of my cds that i copied onto pc in win
<Nermal> oh god
<Nermal> wma files ?
<elf> lol
<Lathiat> Anyone knwo why icons for my firewire disk, etc, wont appear in computer -- but if i double click the cdrom and it fails to mount then they appear (every time, latest hoary)
<Elsidox> elf, are they .wma files?
<elf> yeah i guess
<Nermal> FOOL
<Elsidox> lol
<Nermal> for starters
<Trigx300> thanks
<elf> lol
<Nermal> use mplayer and w32codecs
<elf> VLC plays them
<Nermal> hmm
<elf> but vlc has bugs
<Elsidox> so does mplayer
<Nermal> and windows media player doesn't ? :)
<elf> lol good point
<Nermal> I think I'd rather listen to the sound of a player refusing to play a wma file than the file itself
<elf> and gxine...hows that?
<Nermal> umm... ok I guess
<Nermal> more of a video player
<elf> ok
<Nermal> xmms / beep and rhythmbox are the most popular gnome ones
<elf> where do i get w32 codecs
<elf> ok
<elf> hows beep?
<Nermal> umm.. its in apt but has a v next to it :|
<Vjaz> xmms and beep aren't gnome players
<Nermal> Vjaz, I know
<Nermal> beep is a gtk2 version of xmms
<Nermal> basically :|
<Vjaz> yeah
<elf> ok
<Nermal> so you get antialiased fonts and all that jazz
<Vjaz> what do they even use gtk for? the settings window?
<Nermal> pardon the pun
<elf> which is better...kde or gnome?
<Vjaz> the gui is basically a hack
<Nermal> elf, both have their merits :)
<Vjaz> elf: on what premises?
<Nermal> kde is good for filling up disk space
<elf> ok usability
<Nermal> ah
<Lathiat> Nermal: heh
<Vjaz> elf: gnome
<elf> i used kde on mandrake when i had it
<Vjaz> my bad opinion
<Nermal> gnome was lagging behind kde for a while but it's come a long way in the last couple of years
<elf> yeah i guess kde did have a lot of graphics and shit
<Nermal> I prefer gnome tbh
<Nermal> but i know people who prefer kde..
<Elsidox> can someone help me? I cant play mp3s or any other media anymore. I use to be able to but after i started up my comp today I cant anymore.
<Nermal> or maybe, a person..
<Vjaz> Elsidox: what happens when you try playing media?
<ZorroBytes> Hi. I'm trying to setup a printer at work, but cups is complaining with this error: PCL-XL-Printer.ppd - No such file or directory!
<elf> the thing is on kde i got all these cool proggies
<Elsidox> Vjaz, i get a cant open media for writing error
<ZorroBytes> Anyone have any idea what package I need to install to get this ppd?
<elf> it took me foreva to find a cdburner on gnome and when i did it was a kde program
<Elsidox> elf, gnomebakers pretty good =)
<Vjaz> Elsidox: which app are you using?
<Nermal> elf, aye.. it's well hidden.. you just have to put a blank cd in
<Nermal> or goto burn:/// in nautilus
<Elsidox> Vjaz,  munie, but I cant play in other players also.
<Trigx300> CarlK - in the grub file it says that ubuntu is Hd0,1 but its hda2 how does that work?
<Vjaz> Elsidox: ok, sounds odd... do you get any sound in the interface?
<thenuke> Trigx300: Hd0,0 would be hda1 then?
<Elsidox> Vjaz, yes. I hear the drumb noise and the startup sound
<elf> lol...gnomebaker wasnt working and i was trying to make an audio cd and k3b is so much simpler to use...
<elf> whats the differance between xine and gstreamer?
<Vjaz> Elsidox: ok... I'm guessing it has to be a problem with gstreamer... you might want to reinstall it with apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer
<Trigx300> oh, ok thanks
<Vjaz> elf: well, they're different libraries... they mostly serve the same purpose
<Elsidox> Vjaz, already tryed =) and still no luck
<krism> anybody know a 'japanese language tutor' program for linux? romaji at first, but kanji would be nice too
<Vjaz> elf: xine supports stuff like DVD's better I think
<elf> because totem comes as gstreamer or xine which is better?
<Vjaz> elf: gstreamer is fine for open stuff at least
<elf> ok
<Vjaz> elf: I think gstreamer got DVD support only recently... not sure if it works too well
<elf> ok
<Vjaz> Elsidox: wow... that's really odd
<Vjaz> elf:  my impression is that most people use totem-xine
<Elsidox> Vjaz, =( ya
<Vjaz> elf: it supports more formats out of the box, so it's easier to setup
<elf> ok
<elf> so u recommend it?
<Amaranth> No!
<elf> why not?
<Amaranth> elf: Just enable universe and install gstreamer-plugins.
<Amaranth> After I did that I only had one thing that would play in xine and not in totem.
<Vjaz> elf: not sure... I use gstreamer at the moment, but then again, I don't have it setup for playing any propietary stuff
<elf> ok
<Vjaz> Amaranth: will gstreamer-plugins enable support for stuff like WMV and QuickTime? Don't they need w32codecs or something?
<Trigx300> does anyone know what the window browser is called (not firefox)
<Vjaz> Trigx300: the window browser?
<Amaranth> Vjaz: Those don't play well anywhere.
<Trigx300> yeah like when i open home
<Amaranth> older versions of WMV play without windows codecs but WMV3 needs it
<Trigx300> i need to browse my files with root access
<Amaranth> quicktime i've never gotten to play in gxine, gmplayer, or totem-gstreamer
<Amaranth> wait, mplayer did kind of work
<elf> where do i get the codecs
<Vjaz> Amaranth: well xine kind of plays them
<Vjaz> Amaranth: depends on the quicktime version I guess
<Amaranth> elf: You have to download them off the mplayer website and manually set them up (copy them to the correct folder)
<Trigx300> oh never mind i got it
<elf> ok
<Nermal> yay
<Nermal> f-spot 0.0.9 is alread in apt :D
<Vjaz> Hoary?
<Nermal> Trigx300, nautilus
<Nermal> Vjaz, yeah
<Trigx300> yeah i got it thanks
<Vjaz> Universe or something? That's nice.
<Nermal> Section: universe/gnome
<ZorroBytes> Solved it. Have to log a bug.
<Vjaz> Ok.
<Trigx300> if im not back soon its kuz i mesed up my boot loader
<Nermal> enjoy :)
<Trigx300> :)
<sleeper> i want see photos whitout open all what program can i use?
<Nermal> nautilus ?
<Vjaz> Nermal: Does it work well already? I understand it's still alpha state software.
<membreya_> it gives thumbnails :)
<Nermal> i last tried it on 0.0.6
<lunitik> sleeper: nautilus uses eog... or you can use gthumb
<Nermal> and it seemed ok, a little rough though (to be expected)
<lunitik> (eye of gnome)
<Nermal> beagle is quite neat :)
<sleeper> thx
<lunitik> Nermal: f-spot's devel even says "don't use this, its not stable"...
<Nermal> I just want to try it out
* lunitik wonders why everyone is jumping all over mono crap 
<Nermal> see what it's like
<Nermal> the 0.0.6 thing is warning enough
<Vjaz> Nermal: It will *destroy* all your files!
<Nermal> lunitik, because respected people like miguel are all climaxing over it
<lunitik> Nermal: so you have to also?
<Nermal> and it's got novell pushing it
<Amaranth> lunitik: Explain why it's crap.
<Vjaz> Nermal: And it will sell you as a slave to a Bulgarian business man!
<Nermal> lunitik, I'm not installing it because it's a mono app
<lunitik> Nermal: so use NLD?
<Amaranth> lunitik: Have you ever used it?
<Nermal> personally I don't like mono that much
<lunitik> Amaranth: it sucks up memory...
<Nermal> lunitik, line of thought please ?
<Amaranth> lunitik: Not as much as you'd think. Not to mention that 1.1.x is even better about it.
<Nermal> I would be using NLD if I still worked for them :P
<lunitik> Amaranth: neither are good though.
<topyli> Elsidox: hey, gnomebaker does loog pretty good! thanks, i'd never heard of it :)
<membreya_> damn you people and your acronyms
<lunitik> Nermal: they let you download and use it for free  :/
<Amaranth> lunitik: Why do you use GNOME then?
<membreya_> and last time I heard...mono was a VD :P
<Amaranth> lunitik: Why do you use X at all?
<lunitik> Amaranth: because the C apps are fast
<Amaranth> lunitik: They suck up a lot of memory.
<flosch> hi
<Nermal> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Gnome.Vfs.Vfs
<Nermal> wheeeee
<Nermal> :D
<lunitik> Amaranth: about a 20th of what Mono uses for the same function
<membreya_> hi flosch :)
<flosch> :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: and thats going by stats *mono* people posted.
<Amaranth> Mono adds maybe 5-10MB of memory usage. More then worth it for me as a programmer. The thought of writing a program once and having it work on OS X, Linux, and Windows makes it worth it.
<Nermal> Amaranth, whats wrong with java ? :)
<sleeper> what anti-spyware and virus scan can i use?
<Nermal> sleeper, none
<Nermal> you don't need it
<lunitik> Amaranth: it won't though... you have to port at least a small part.
<Vjaz> lunitik: You can't say that Gnome uses a 20th of what Mono uses for the same function because they're totally different things.
<Tomcat_> Nermal: Java needs like... 100 MB when you start it with Hello World :D
<membreya_> about the furthest I ever got with programming was to write a java applet that said Hi World :D
<Nermal> :D
<Amaranth> lunitik: No you don't. As long as you don't use P/Invoke you're fine.
<sleeper> yes i need
<Nermal> java is pretty evil :|
<Nermal> sleeper, you don't
<Tomcat_> I'm a Java fan though :o
<lunitik> Vjaz: sure... but I can say C uses about a 20th of what C# does.
<membreya_> sleeper: AFAIK there's no viruses or spyware for linux ;)
<Nermal> there are a couple of viruses I think
<Amaranth> Nermal: Java isn't Free and is slower.
<Nermal> only a couple though
<Nermal> Amaranth, blackdown ?
<Vjaz> lunitik: well you can say that... but if you run 20 programs, the gap becomes a lot smaller
<sleeper> mi computer sid me: your computer infected by w32.hllp.spreda.b.spy v2.016
<Amaranth> Nermal: Not Free. That's just a packaged version of the official Sun Java.
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> sleeper, w32 = windows 32
<Nermal> not linux
<membreya_> exactly :)
<sleeper> password-stealin virus
<membreya_> beat me to it Nermal ! >:(
<Nermal> sleeper, stand up, your voice is muffled :)
<Elsidox> topyli, gnomefiles.com has achive of LOTS of great gnome apps.
<Amaranth> afaik the only real virus for linux that wasn't a proof of concept was a java exploit
<Elsidox> topyli, woops gnomefiles.org
* lunitik hates how every app that mentions GTK magically becomes a GNOME app
<topyli> Elsidox: yeah, i've stumbled on gnomefiles once or twice
<membreya_> I love proof of concepts
<membreya_> it's how the first s60 viruses was displayed :)
<Elsidox> topyli, great site =)
<Amaranth> lunitik: Well, GTK is made by the same folks.
<Elsidox> i still cant play mp3s or anything eles. I use to be able to.
<Nermal> Elsidox, riaa been round ?
<topyli> Elsidox: i gave up on finding a proper cd burner some time ago though, and just compiled xcdroast against gtk2 :)
<Nermal> :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: its really not though... it was made by the GIMP folks...
<Elsidox> Nermal, i doubt lol
<Amaranth> brb
<lunitik> Amaranth: hence 'GIMP ToolKit
<Elsidox> topyli, i think xcdroast is fugly =)
<Elsidox> well i must be on my way
<Elsidox> cya everyone
<topyli> Elsidox: it's ok, it just has LOTS of buttons
<topyli> oh
<elf> does anyone know how to install limewire?
<thenuke> elf: with apt?
<lunitik> elf: 'apt-get install limewire'?
<membreya_> sleeper: list of viruses :)
<membreya_> http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Linux.htm
<elf> well i have the .bin file
<lunitik> Ah... actually... Limewire apparently isn't in Ubuntu  :(
<elf> it keeps on asking for a virtual machine...
<topyli> elf: that's their own installer. run it
<lunitik> elf: ok... go to java.sun.com and install it?
<elf> ive been struggling with installing java for ages
<membreya_> or www.blackdown.org/net/com ...can't remember :)
<Vjaz> Is it possible to burn a CD image with Nautilus?
<membreya_> I found it easier to use blackdown
<Nermal> elf, one sec
<elf> i got it to run in mozilla but i dont know how to get the vm
<Nermal> elf, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<lunitik> membreya_: blackdown tends to be outdated  :/
<elf> thnks
<topyli> elf: get java-package from debian and build a debian package from your bin file
<elf> how do u build a deb from bin
<lunitik> topyli: that adds complexity imo
<Nermal> topyli, or just follow the 7 commands or so in the howto :)
<membreya_> lunitik: is that a huuuge problem? :)
<topyli> lunitik: perhaps it does. but the system is neater if you roll packages from everything instead of just installing imo
<lunitik> elf: 'chmod +x jre[tab] ' from java dir... hit q and type 'yes'... mv jre1[tab]  /usr ... ln -s /usr/jre[tab] /plugins/i386/[tab] /[tab]  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<lunitik> elf: exactly how you do it  8)
<elf> ok...
<lunitik> elf: bah... forgot './jre[tab] ' after chmod command
<Vjaz> Ooohh.... burning a CD image is actually quite easy with Nautilus.
<topyli> perhaps ln -s /usr/jre.../bin/java /usr/bin
<Vjaz> Intuitive, I might say.
<elf> ive done that
<evarlast> overly intuitive even :)
<elf> ive set up my firefox java
<lunitik> topyli: hmm... that might be useful for him... heh
<topyli> evarlast: yeah, all we need is ability to make audio cds
<topyli> with it
<elf> java works perfectly in firefox.....
<evarlast> topyli: yes, and I'd like the ability to edit the audio wavform right in the recording app ;)
<Nermal> elf, so read the howto I sent you
<lunitik> elf: after what I just said?
<lunitik> yes
<elf> ok
<lunitik> elf: not do what topyli said
<Nermal> peter@ubuntu:~$ java -version
<Nermal> java version "1.5.0_01"
<lunitik> linking the java binary file to /usr/bin
<Nermal> ^ worked for me :)
<Nermal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire perhaps for the full thing
<Nermal> or just emerge gtk-gnutella :)
<Nermal> oops
<Nermal> apt-get install gtk-gnutella :)
<johnnybezak_> lol
<Nermal> *cough* *hide*
<elf> i have javasablevm installed....whats that?
<membreya_> Nermal: yup...symlinking it worked for me too :)
<dud> wild guess.... gentoo-fugitive?
<membreya_> rather than bothering with exporting path
<^S^> hi
<Nermal> they found me!
<^S^> can any1 give me a quick tip on how to fix some translations strings for portuguese? quick fix
<membreya_> mmmm sweet sweet nicotine *drools*
* Nermal slaps membreya_ 
* lunitik really doesn't like how the language-pack's insist on generating like 20 locales
<membreya> not me !
<membreya> :P
<membreya> I love my cigarettes...I figured it was either kill someone or kill myself..with nicotine I can kill a lot of people AND reduce my life sentence
<lunitik> membreya: most just smoke cuz its easier than quiting... at least you thought it out  :P
<membreya> hrm....gnome is automatically loading an old version of gaim ...how do I find out where the old version is so I can kill it
<lunitik> membreya: dpkg -l gaim
<da_bon_bon> hiya all
<CarlK> ^S^ pm me
<topyli> lunitik: quitting is easy. i've quit ten times at least ;)
<lunitik> topyli: you didn't quit if you started again... you just took a break
<membreya> lunitic..does that remove the old version? :|
<membreya> lol topyli :P
<lunitik> membreya: that lists instances of gaim  :/
<membreya> I'll quit when I quit my job
<topyli> lunitik: no, i seriously quit. how was i to know i would start again in a week or two? :)
<wezzer> is there any other good burning softwares than k3b?
<wezzer> (it broke my gnome last time)
<membreya> lunitik: it lists only the one instance...yet when I load gnome it loads the old version :|
<da_bon_bon> wezzer: gnomebaker, graveman
<da_bon_bon> eroaster
<lunitik> topyli: gah... I 'quit' for 2 months before... 4 months... couple of single months... I still smoke though, so I didn't really quit
<wezzer> gnomebaker sounds cool 8)
<wezzer> I'll google it
<lunitik> membreya: dpkg -L gaim | grep bin
<membreya> da_bon_bon: graveman doesn't have a 64bit port :(
<topyli> wezzer: my newfound favorite is gnomebaker. there's even ubuntu packages. although so far i've only tried it one time but it did work :)
<wezzer> it looks nice
<da_bon_bon> membreya: gnomebaker... eroaster ?
<wezzer> I'll try it out right away
<membreya> gah...it only lists the one version..this is just annoying.. i might totally remove it
<wezzer> thanks for the tip da_bon_bon :)
<CarlK> gnomebaker - how does that compare to Krecipes ?
<lunitik> CarlK: umm... not at all?
<LinuxJones> CarlK, gnomebaker is very promising :)
<topyli> da_bon_bon: eroaster seems unmaintained and broken (at least on debian)
<topyli> i used to love it
<lunitik> CarlK: Krecipes = cook book thingy... GnomeBaker = CD Burning util
<membreya> lunitik: I just marked it for complete removal in synaptic..so now I only have the version I've compiled
<membreya> :)
<wezzer> umm, can I burn audio cd's with gnomebaker?
<wezzer> it says it can copy them
<da_bon_bon> topyli: gnomebaker works /great/ for me.
<elf> yay Limewire is working!!!!!
<topyli> da_bon_bon: seems to work here too
<elf> cheers every1 thanks for the help
<membreya> yay elf :)
<elf> lol
<membreya> bbiab....gotta watch tv with the girlfriend *rolls his eyes*
<topyli> wezzer: seems to me there's an audio cd tab
<LinuxJones> membreya, Days of Our Lives is not so bad :D
<wezzer> topyli: ok
<wezzer> great
<membreya> LinuxJones: ...jerry springer then the pretender actually :(
<wezzer> gnomebaker sounds very promising then
<LinuxJones> membreya, heh I feel your pain :)
<lunitik> wezzer: anything is better than "but where's k3b'  :/
<topyli> wezzer: it has a file browser like k3b but drag&drop from nautilus seems to work too (unlike k3b of course)
* lunitik finds it hard not to hurt people that ask such things
<wezzer> yey
<wezzer> just compiled it
<wezzer> looks nice
<da_bon_bon> wezzer: what ?
<lunitik> topyli: you said gnomebaker was in ubuntu? I don't see it
<wezzer> thanks for the tip :)
<topyli> lunitik: it's not in ubuntu but there are packages floating at the ubuntu wiki
<da_bon_bon> compiled what ?
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: not in repos. of hoary. in warty, yes
<wezzer> how about dvd-r9 - does gnomebaker support it?
<wezzer> I mean dual-layer dvd's
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: why would they drop it between warty and hoary if its decent?
<evarlast> topyli: last time I tried, D&D from nautilus did work to k3b
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: actually, it isnt in the warty repos too. - download it from the web page
<chase> i have a very newbee question :-( ive just installed ubuntu on my machine.
<chase> Whats the default root password? so i can go in and change it
<topyli> evarlast: really? smart
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: I don't need a GUI burner that bad  ;)
* topyli apologises to the k3b team
* da_bon_bon doenst like to spoil the sanctity of a gnome-only distro by install kdelibs
<da_bon_bon> chase: sudo passwd sets it
<Coily> chase you picked a password at install
<lunitik> chase: there isn't one... read 'wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo'
<da_bon_bon> though no need to set it at all, chase
<Coily> but if he doesnt know the password it wont help
<da_bon_bon> Coily: not a root password
<chase> da_bon_bon, how come? you dont need one?
<lunitik> chase: read what I just pointed you to
<chase> ok
<lunitik> Coily: you too
<da_bon_bon> chase: no... /etc/sudoers is configured to ask for ur passwd instead of roots for progs. the require it
<mz2> hmm, what to do if dist-upgrade makes ubuntu unbootable
<mz2> not happened to me, but to a friend of mine
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: thats terrible wording...
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: why ?
<mz2> he gets some sort of input/output error in the middle of dist-upgrade and it won't boot after that... is there some sort of recovery functionality with the installation cd?
<wezzer> one question, do I have to run gnomebaker as a root?
<evarlast> ubuntu is like OSX as far as root password goes.  If you have used OSX, you will be right at home.
<wezzer> or can I burn cd's as a normal user?
<da_bon_bon> wezzer: no. normal user is ok
<wezzer> ok
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: I'm not sure its even correct... /etc/sudoers just contains users who can use sudo... the result is as you describe, but you don't seem to understand it...
* KING^^^ is zback ...
<dtygel> hi all...
<evarlast> lunitik: well, you can set sudoers so that it doesn't require a password at all.
<dtygel> I'm trying to enter SWAT as root. Which username and password should I use? If I enter as user, I cannot get into configuring samba. How can I enter it as root?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: also defines what rights the user has when using sudo... but yeah... it doesn't say anything about password.... just to use sudo, you must enter your password
<evarlast> lunitik: I don't think you can set sudoers so that it asks for root, or another users password.  That is was old su is for ;)
<wezzer> one thing about gnome baker; if I want to select more than one files and drag them to be burned, it selects only one
<wezzer> but it's 0.3, I know
<wezzer> anyone, I love it!
<wezzer> finally I have nice burning software
<lunitik> wezzer: anyway*  ;)
<^S^> is there any editable file where I could fix the top panel menu (Applications, computer, ...) ?
<lunitik> Don't you love it when your fingers move faster than your brain  ;)
<Coily> can someone recommend me a cpu temperature moniter or a repository with emifreq and all of its dependencies
<^S^> fix... translation, I must add
<wezzer> lunitik: yea, typo :P
<wezzer> I didn't notice it until now :D
<Coily> anyone?
<krism>  /quit
* lunitik wonders why polypaudio is installed... but esound and friends aren't removed?
<dtygel> forget my problem: I've solved it with sudo passwd root...
<Coily> /quit
<Coily> ??
<krism> er sorry
<krism_> there we go
<krism_> now i can annoy people with hiragana chacters. 
<Ycros> krism_: joy
<thenuke> krism_: hey I could also annoy you with some special characters ;D 
<evarlast> i prefer just typing the furigana.
<Coily> ??????????
<evarlast> watachi wa nan des ka?
<krism_> im just learning about it, so i know dick :)
<krism_> evarlast : you are ..?
<krism_> evarlast : (what is nan des)
<lunitik> krism_: commas are useful
<krism_> err, i meant "i know very little," no calling someone a dick :)
<evarlast> what is your name.  IIRC.  It has been years for me.  I've forgotten it all.
<sles> konichiwa?
<attila[ReDegliUn> Hi! How do I set a viewonly passoword for VNC? vncpasswd only asks me for one password...
<sles> nani de monayou
<krism_> evarlast well then, 'watashi wa krism_ desu'
<sles> macono donaldu wa coku des ka?
<krism_> sles: konichiwa?
* lunitik mutters something about English being a good language
<CarlK> attila[ReDegliUn - I dont think there is such a thing
<CarlK> lunitik - yer nuts ;)
<krism_> lunitik : pfft, let's switch to esperanto!
<sles> krism_: good day...
<CarlK> now you're talking
* krism_ slowly backs away form CarlK.
<krism_> <g>
* lunitik wonders off until everyone starts making sense again
<sles> macono donaldu wa coku des ka? = where is mc donalds...
<CarlK> i hear Romainian is a pretty good language
<Coily> does anyone know how to force kill a connection?
<lunitik> sles: see, thats retarded... when you need more charactors to say the same thing... you lose
<sles> CarlK: but you might grow teeth...?
<CarlK> they don't teach spelling because everything is spelled phonetically
<evarlast> beru o nomimasu
<lunitik> Coily: well.... ifdown would work  8)
<CarlK> there is one way to spell every sound, so just write what you hear
<Coily> :O
<lunitik> Coily: 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0' ... or just '/etc/init.d/network restart', but maybe these are not really what you want?
<sles> lunitik: that is right! lell the japanese; they think orange jusu is a japanese term stolen by english
<CarlK> not this silly I E C except for some other words that make you not want to bother
<Coily> well id like to kill connections individually
<CarlK> but back to ubuntu things...
<evarlast> Coily: you can't kill a connection, you can kill a process that holds a connection.
<evarlast> Coily: you can use iptables to firewall a connection.
<Coily> how do i find out what process a connection is using
<thoreauputic> Coily: ifdown eth0  ifdown eth1
<evarlast> Coily: lsof
* CarlK sings I kill the connection when I walk into the room
<sles> lunitik: Thai would be good for you... much fewer words...
<lunitik> sles: English is just fine, thanks
<sles> lunitik: instead of "i am hungry" you just say "hingry" in the right tone
<lunitik> sles: I have a rule... if the words look more like pictures... its not the language for me  :)
<[Spooky] > Good morning ladies :)
<lunitik> [Spooky] : yeah... there are no ladies here... cock salad  ;)
<sles> lunitik: bit i like ancient Egyptian.... to write with birds and snakes .... ;=)
<Coily> lsof is a bit verbose...
<lunitik> Coily: basically... no one knows how to kill individual connections/don't want to teach you iptables
<andy> gday..am trying to enable nvidia driver and when i try and run "glxgears" amd getting this..XLib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  Error: couldn't get a RGB, double bufferd visual
<lunitik> andy: you read 'http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDrivers'?
<andy> is there a problem with the K7 kernel and the nvidia driver?
<andy> nope but i will now
<lunitik> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDrivers
<evarlast> Coily: see the man page, you can narrow results down with lsof.
<[Spooky] > lunitik: hehe
<lunitik> andy: actually... its http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunitik> andy: sorry
<evarlast> Coily: for example:  lsof -i tcp #to get just tcp connections
<Coily> was gonna try that
<andy> lunitik: np
<Jerub> okay, finally got warty installed :)
<Jerub> I didn't realise you couldn't use LVM for /
<mg> Jerub: great, now you should upgrade to hoary. much shinier :).
<Coily> firestarter is listing a connection to aol (after i closed gaim) that lsof isnt. is the connection really dead and it's just close_wait?
<mg> Jerub: LVM does work for / but it's really difficult to recover if anything goes wrong. at least, that's my understanding of it.
<Jerub> mg: can't until the end of the month. download quota.
<mg> Jerub: :(
<Jerub> mg: the installer said not to use LVM for / or /boot becuase the machine wouldn't boot
<mg> Jerub: it lies - i tried it one
<mg> hmm, it may have been with debian actually. probably no real difference though.
<mg> s/one/once
<Coily> this aol connection keeps renewing itself and i want to kill it
<Jerub> mg: drat.
<Jerub> mg: I now have a / that's 3gig and /usr thats 17G
<dwa_> does anyone here know anything about that website design contest?
<Jerub> I hope it'll be okay
<dwa_> it's linked on the ubuntu frontpage but after reading it it says it's already over
<sleeper> i need a program similar to microshoft project what can i use?
<Jerub> wtf?
<evarlast> mrproject, but it has a new name.
<mg> Jerub: it's probably safer that way. i don't use lvm anymore anyway but at the time i had a whole series of smallish partitions scattered acrosss physical disks.
<Jerub> this window manager is whacked. it doesn't respond to completely normal things like alt-rigtclick
<sleeper> jerub?
<sleeper> i will try thx
<Jerub> mg: I have 2 10 gig drives.
<evarlast> sleeper: try "planner" it should be in synaptic
<mg> Jerub: yeah, that's what i'd called smallish. mp3s take up a lot of room :)
<sleeper> not found jerub
<Jerub> :(
<Jerub> centericq isn't in hoary
* Jerub tries 'universe'
<Nermal> :O
<sleeper> i am downloading mrproject
<sleeper> thx very much
<Nermal> Section: universe/net
<Jerub> *phew*
<Nermal> sleeper, why not just apt-get install mrproject ?
<sleeper> i am doing it ;)
<Nermal> MrProject is now replaced with planner.
<Nermal> apparently
<Nermal> so you want to install planner, not mrproject
<PacoBCN> Hi people. Any of you correctly installed flumotion?
<sleeper> thx it works
<robertj^> Nermal: MrProject has been renamed to Planner AFAIK
<Nermal> robertj^, good grief
<Nermal> what have I just been telling sleeper ?
<robertj^> Nermal: ?
<cisei> I want to remove the brown background that is behind the GNOME
<cisei> splash image that you get while the GNOME desktop is loading
<robertj^> You said replaced, but renaming is a bit more specific
<cisei> I know how to change the splash image, but I am clueless about the brown background.
<gustav_> cisei: Computer:System Configuration:Login Screen Setup
<gustav_> cisei: and then standard greeter
<ian2> meep.  Heya folks, I'm (attempting) to install ubuntu over my debian system.  I pop in the cd, get to partitioning...  Now I have a dual boot on this box, and I'd also like to keep my home dir alive.  so I do so, set only my old root partition to format, and the format fails.  the proper device entries dont exist.  So I go ahead and mknod away, but now it just says no such device or address..
<Nermal> robertj^, ah
<ian2> any suggestions?
<robertj^> ian: don't
<cisei> gustav: funny it has no background checked originally
<robertj^> change your sources.list and dist-upgrade if you are on broadband
<ian2> robertj^: dont what?
<cisei> gustav: I understand how to change it though now.  Thanks!
<ian2> (oh and did my thing get cut off?)
<robertj^> but you might run into the same problem still
<robertj^> anything special about the root volume?
<Jerub> ian2: you'll find its because it uses devfs
<Jerub> ian2: you want to look in places like /dev/ide/
<ian2> I know.
<robertj^> Jerub: but why would the installer be using the wrong name?
<ian2> I created the devices there.
<robertj^> why are you creating devices though?
<ian2> because theyre not there.
<ian2> its got disc, and part1.
<ian2> thats it.
<ian2> so I created the devices in the hope that it would work then...
<ian2> and nopey.
* robertj^ is confused
<robertj^> ok, btw question for down the road, are /home and / on the same vol?
<ian2> theyre not, no.
<robertj^> standard ide stuff?
<ian2> uh huh.
<ian2> look, is there some alternate installation method/media I can do?
<robertj^> dmesg show anything about devfs?
* ian2 checks
<robertj^> ian2: lots but my concern would be that kernel that doesn't work now won't work when you go to boot
<robertj^> like I said, you could just dist-upgrade and then install desktop-base
<ozan> i've p4 3.2e processor but ubuntu doesn't accept it as 2 cpus. how can i open hyper-trading in linux?
<ian2> uh huh, but that debian system aint a debian system anymore.
<sjoerd> ozan: install a -smp kernel
<robertj^> ian2: oh, is it in between?
<ian2> nah, its a gentoo.  I wanted to play some games =] 
<ozan> how am i goint to do that?
<ian2> but I dont like compilin everything all the time, thats why I moved these other boxes to debian
<ian2> and sticking with debian, even sid, still using xfree..
<Tomcat_> ozan: Open the package manager, find the linux-image package that is installed on your machine, find the matching -smp package, then install that.
<robertj^> ian2: so I assume at least some stuff shows up in /dev right?
<ozan> ok. thanks
<ian2> ok, something interesting from dmseg, dunno if it applys though:
<ian2> robertj^: ja.
<ian2> actually, no it doesnt =] 
<ian2> sorry, thats pcmcia crap
<robertj^> is there a /dev period?
<ian2>  /dev has stuff in it, though, yah.
<robertj^> is there a /dev/ide
<ian2> yup
<ian2> theres a host0, and a bus0 and bus1
<ian2> bus1 is cd drive, bus0 is disk... under bus0 theres disc, and part1
<ian2> I've added part2-7, but they dont work.
<faux> Is QEMU in universe compiled with support for the closed source accelerated driver?
<eder> Hi, What can i uninstall mysql? Have I some script to do it??
<apokryphos> eder: You want to uninstall it? How did you install it?
<eder> with .bin
<robertj^> ian2: how many partitions are on the disk/
<ian2> robertj^: hda1, my windows install, hda2, old rootfs, hda3, home fs, hda4, swap
<robertj^> hrmm
<robertj^> anything telling in dmes?
<ian2> nope.
<eder> apokryphos How Can I uninstall?? mysql
<apokryphos> eder: I'm not quite sure, not with a .bin. Perhaps check the readme?
<pugio> eder: I take it you installed it NOT through apt-get?
<eder> i uninstall with .bin
<eder> and i dont remenber the root pass
<apokryphos> eder: Do you mean you *installed* with .bin?
<pugio> .bin? you mean a binary or is .bin a format I'm not aware of?
<apokryphos> pugio: Pretty sure it would be a binary
<eder> yes, I have a .bin and I did ./install
<eder> .bin
<pugio> ah ok
<pugio> you installed it a while ago right?
<pugio> actually
<pugio> here's one solution
<eder> ago
<pugio> kind of annoying
<eder> 20 days ago
<pugio> but I've done it before
<pugio> if you don't have the .bin anymore, redownload the install files
<pugio> then do ./install again (or sudo ./install whatever you did)
<eder> ok but
<pugio> that will either A. overwrite the previous install
<eder> the configuration files?
<Trigx300> Im back
<pugio> eder: mysql has /etc/my.conf
<pugio> I think that's what it's called
<eder> ok
<pugio> it may overwrite it, but if it doesn't just delete it
<eder> thanks
<pugio> or use the same one again
<pugio> also, if you want to try completely removing it
<pugio> just see where ./instal puts everything and then delete all those files
<eder> i want remove all
<will> how do i edit hd spin down times etc?
<pugio> eder: fine, so watch where it all goes, and delete the files
<eder> ok thansk purgio
<zzyber> i have a pcmcia wireless card named netgear MV521 is that compatible with Ubuntu?
<pugio> :) I've had to do that enough times, let me tell ya
<Nermal> zzyber, what chipset ?
<eder> ok pugio thanks again
<eder> bye
<pugio> adiyos
<eder> adios
<zzyber> Nermal, i dont know, how can i check?
<eder> pugio one thing, do you programing with java?
<pugio> eder: well, that depends on exactly what you want to know :)
<eder> ja,ja,ja
<eder> i want conect my program to mysql BD
<pugio> eder: ask and we shall see :) in other words, what is the import of your question?
<eder> DB
<zzyber> Nermal, sorry, it was a MA521
<Trigx300> does anyone know how i can mount a win hda1 part (not in read only mode)
<pugio> eder: http://www.javacoding.net/articles/technical/java-mysql.html
<pugio> that should do it
<eder> ok thans again
<eder> muchas gracias
<pugio> :)
<eder> thanks
<eder> and bye
<pugio> eder: np
<pugio> cya
<eder> ciao
<zzyber> Nermal, seems like it has the RTL8180L chipset
<thoreauputic> Trigx300: if it's ntfs, don't
<nayfnu> Trigx: If it's fat, you can use mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Trigx300> i think its fat32 kuz i was planning on installing linux when i formated
<Coily> whats a quick way to reset all connections
<nayfnu> You should be OK with that then
<pugio> Coily: what kind of connections?
<Trigx300> ok thanks
<Coily> tcp
<thoreauputic> Coily: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   I guess
<snowblink> zzyber: I got mine to work with ndiswrapper
<pugio> Coily: pull out your ethernet plug :)
<Coily> :O
<nayfnu> Heh
<pugio> Coily: that usually does it for me
<nayfnu> I normally cut the wire with shears
<nayfnu> Why take chances?
<Coily> let's see how fast that works
<NetwrkMonkey> weee
<topyli> eeew
<Torakiky> hi can someone help me?
<nayfnu> Tora: What's the problem?
<Torakiky> I'm in trouble with xmame
<Nermal> whats the problem ? (RAGE)
<membreya> tv viewing is over :D
<Coily> not impressed
<Torakiky> when I hit exit to exit the game the session automatically restart
<Coily> gah i still cant kill this gaim connection (if you can call it that, gaim is closed)
<Coily> it keeps renewing itself!
<topyli> Coily: gaim is immortal
<Coily> noooo
<ian2> bwuhahaha
<topyli> it is alive
<Nermal> hmu
<Coily> aol came back to haunt me =[
<Nermal> Coily, is it in the notification area ?
<nayfnu> It will gradually grow, consuming first your system resources, then your head
<nayfnu> One of those things
<nayfnu> You might want to take to wearing some kind of hat
<ian2> kill -9 "-1"
<topyli> tin foil is the classic
<nayfnu> Nice
<ian2> topyli: bah!
<ian2> aluminum!
<Coily> Nermal of which app?
<nayfnu> Although the modern paranoid prefers titanium, you know
<topyli> ian2: with gaim that might not be overkill
<Nermal> Coily, gaim
<nayfnu> Or lead!
<Coily> Nermal i meant what app would show gaim in the 'notification area'?
<Nermal> the gnome panel
<topyli> Coily: gaim has a plugin to do that. i take it you're not using it :)
<Nermal> has a notification area
<Nermal> would explain why it appears to be immortal
<ian2> topyli: bah, be glad I'm not using "TEH_HAT!!"
<ian2> its heavy...
<Coily> ah ok, no it's gone. gaim isnt showing up in my process list, its an aim connection that's showing up
<Coily> (in firestarter)
<ian2> Coily: take network cable
<topyli> interesting
<Coily> it refuses to close even though gaim has been closed for some time now
<ian2> take knife
<Torakiky> hi can someone help me?
<ian2> snipsnipsnip
* Coily has left IRC (fried himself)
<ian2> =D
<Coily> if anyone has ideas...
<Nermal> whats the problem ? (RAGE)
<Coily> this connection to an aol ip keeps renewing itself
<Nermal> ^ Torakiky
<Torakiky> I'm in trouble with xmame
<Torakiky> when I hit exit to exit the game the session automatically restart
<Nermal> oh
<ian2> Coily: dunno but you got a cool nick.
<Nermal> no mame channel ?
<Coily> ian2 nooo springs =[
<Torakiky> Nermal: ok
<ian2> =P
<pugio> Torakiky: well, you could always just kill the process
<pugio> Coily: really, what happens when you pull your network cable?
<Coily> nothing, the connection still shows up
<nayfnu> Magic
<topyli> one day we were discussing someone's immortal samba daemons here. ubuntu has strange invigorating powers
<Torakiky> pugio: it's impossible, when I start the game in fullscreen mode how can I kill the process?
<Coily> is there a quick way to kill all connections?
<pugio> shut down the network interface?
<pugio> ifconfig eth0 down
<nayfnu> Tora: try hitting Ctrl+Alt+a function key to get a virtual terminal
<pugio> (think that's it)
<Coily> ill give it a shot
<evarlast> Coily: but what is the STATUS of the connection?
<Torakiky> nayfnu: ok, I'll try
<evarlast> Coily: it would be normal for the status to be CLOSE_WAIT
<Coily> evarlast i dont believe thats the case
<Coily> as it keeps renewing itself
<topyli> Coily: or perhaps firestarter is hallucinating :)
<Coily> firestarter doesnt have a status column, and i cant get lsof to show the connection with lsof -i
<JDigital> Hello folks. Does anyone know how I can set up a cronjob to use mplayer to open a video file?
<evarlast> Coily: is this a NAT box?  Maybe some other computer is running AIM and connecting out?  AIM comes with OMG spyware.  Maybe it is weatherbug or something like that?
<Amaranth> Coily: open a terminal and run ps -e
<Amaranth> see if gaim shows up
<Coily> evarlast im the only one in my network =[
<topyli> Coily: i have two aol connections here it seems :)
<JDigital> I'm setting it like
<JDigital> 15 14 * * * env DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer -fs -zoom /mnt/anime/Anime/Bleach/Bleach\ -\ 13\ \[1567A285\] \[Lunar\] .avi
<Coily> Amaranth gaim does not show up
<JDigital> that's not working though
<Coily> its been closed for quite a while now
<JDigital> the mplayer part is okay, I guess I'm doing the display thing wrong.
<Coily> topyli what do you mean?
<evarlast> JDigital: you cannot set environment variables like that in crontab entries.
<Coily> is gaim closed for you as well?
<JDigital> Ah. What's the way around it?
<JDigital> If I leave it out the video doesn't play.
<topyli> Coily: firestarter shows two connections. but then, i actually am connected (once)
<Coily> toyli do you have something in the 64.12.31.x range?
<Coily> stupid auto complete
<evarlast> JDigital: just put it at the beginning of the file. w/out the "env"
<evarlast> JDigital: see /etc/crontab for an example.
<Coily> topyli do you have something in the 64.12.31.x range?
<topyli> Coily: 63.12.165 actually.
<JDigital> ah
<Coily> would you mind killing gaim and seeing if that connection stays active
<topyli> Coily: the other one is somewhere in my isp's namespace
<topyli> Coily: i'm using gaim for irc ATM :)
<Coily> 63.12 is owned by aol, im not worried about the connection itself. im worried about why i keep accepting keep alive requests
<topyli> Coily: i disconnected gaim from aol, and the connection is gone from firestarter's list
<Coily> topyli im guessing gaim didnt shut down properly on my machine
<topyli> Coily: upon reconnect, i now have 3 connections! WTF?
<JDigital> evarlast: That works fine, thanks very much :)
<geargolem> hi 'erbody\
<evarlast> JDigital: You are very welcome.
<Coily> still looking for a quick way to kill all tcp connections
<geargolem> Does anyone know why blender wouldn't play back an animation?
<Coily>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesnt work
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone have a resource on upcoming graphical goodness? in X / gnome / etc?
<Amaranth> Coily: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<Coily> giving it a shot
<Amaranth> HiddenWolf: osnews has a screenshot filled review of hoary, hang on
<JDigital> While I'm here, can anyone tell me how to solve the problem whereby I can ssh into a server and enter my password - it'll even let me know if I get the password wrong - but it'll just blink the cursor at me once I successfully log in, instead of displaying the MOTD and whatnot?
<JDigital> I'm doing like "ssh pyoko.org"
<Amaranth> HiddenWolf: http://ryanthiessen.com/static/hoary_array5.html
<Coily> er
<JDigital> using warty
<HiddenWolf> Amaranth: thanks
<Coily> firestarter still listed the connection, but since it doesnt list the status i have no clue whats really going on
<Coily> how can i view the status of a connection (close_wait, etc)
<^S^> If I wanted to change the string "System Configuration" to something like "My System", under "Computer" top menu
<^S^> how could I edit that particular string?
<membreya> does anyone know the name of the logitech quickcam tools for ubuntu..i found them early tonight but stupid me didn't grab them
<^S^> anyone?
<evarlast> Coily: netstat -na.
<evarlast> Coily: netstat -vpna as root is very helpful.
<krism_> asdk
<Coily> whoa theres netstat in linux :X
<colinA> does anyone here have experience with compiling zope 2.7 or zope 3 under ubuntu?
<evarlast> Coily: LOL. yes there is netstat.  Why wouldn't there be?
<Coily> everlast well i didnt figure it would have the same name
<Coily> though i guess its a regular network command huh
<evarlast> Coily: if you are coming from windows... well, unix had it first.  ;)
<Coily> :O
<topyli> open source punks. always copying unix command names
<Coily> how can i allow terminal to retain more lines?
<topyli> Coily: just grep for the port you want
<nayfnu> Yeah, Bill wanted to change it to "networkstats", but it was more than 8 characters, so, you know...
<JDigital> hehe
<JDigital> MICROS~1
<evarlast> Coily: or pipe to less.
<topyli> it's fun to try and cope with directories like Program Files and My Pictures in dos commands
<evarlast> Coily: if you mean gnome-terminal, its in settings under the scrollback tab.
<evarlast> topyli: its easy if you have tab completion enabled in cmd.exe
<topyli> ahh... they have that? live and learn
<nayfnu> While we're at it, does anyone know what kind of dog sense msdos's command history is trying to make?
<nayfnu> Or, what kind of dog sense that last question is trying to make?
<nayfnu> *goes back to bed*
<topyli> nayfnu: afaik, dos has F3 to repeat the last command, but that's about it
<nayfnu> Well, you can now go up to get the last few commands a la bash
<nayfnu> Except it seems to display them in some kind of random order
<nayfnu> Makes it entertaining, at least
<topyli> in win2k? i don't have much experience with modern ms systems
<nayfnu> WinXP
<Coily> how can i filter netstat to active connections?
<nayfnu> They finally figured out it was a good idea
* topyli applauses
<evarlast> doskey made it nice since dos 5.0.
<evarlast> doskey workalike is default in cmd.exe now
<nayfnu> Coily: I thought that was the default
<Coily> nayfnu nope
<Coily> nothin but verbose
<Coily> while were on the subject, why is port 25 open by default
<nayfnu> Gutted
<goldfish> 25 is?
<Amaranth> port 25 is a mailserver
<evarlast> Coily: drop the a.
<goldfish> ah yes
<Amaranth> it is only open to localhost
<evarlast> Coily: netstat -nvp | less
<Coily> ooh pipes
<goldfish> :)
<topyli> heh
<nayfnu> Ah, pipes, how I love thee
<nayfnu> I think I would look good with a pipe
<nayfnu> Kind of a Sherlock Holmes vibe
<topyli> everybody looks good with a pipe
<nayfnu> And then I could make the smoke go to /dev/null
<nayfnu> No passive smoking!
* evarlast prefers laying pipe
<Amaranth> I think I'd look good with a carriage return
<nayfnu> Where would you put it?
<Amaranth> ^_^
<zzyber> okey, i now have a working wireless on my laptop but one thing remain. When i start my computer the boot procedure take to long becouse of the dhcp checking of eth0 (i now use wlan0) How can i reduce eth0 to 1 check for dhcp and not a minute like it is today?
<membreya> does anyone know the name of the logitech quickcam tools for ubuntu..i found them early tonight but stupid me didn't grab them
<Coily> hm a connection shown in firestarter isnt showing up in netstat
<Coily> -vpna
<membreya> zzyber: disable dhcp and set a static IP? :)
<Coily> im guessing that makes it a firestarter bug?
<topyli> zzyber: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<zzyber> membreya, yes that is one possibility
<zzyber> topyli, checking
<topyli> zzyber: default is timeout 60, you could change it to 10 or something i guess
<kroon> Is it just me or is the hoary gnome-panel window list looking a little wierd ?
<zzyber> topyli, do you know what initial-interval 2; does?
<membreya> zzyber: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuringnetworkinterfacestooslow
<membreya> kroon: elaborate
<Gul3> hello. can somebody help me with command-line burning? i want to burn a hoary.iso file so it can boot from bios. what command and what options? btw, the cdwriter is /dev/hdd
<topyli> zzyber: the  amount  of  time  between  the first  attempt  to  reach  a  server  and the second attempt to reach a server. dhclient.conf has a man page it seems :)
<zzyber> topyli, :-)
<zzyber> topyli, thanks
<topyli> :)
<membreya> mine was better topyli :P
<topyli> heh
<zzyber> membreya, thanks for that link, i missed it earlier (strange) I will try that timeout setting in dhcpcd.conf
<Gul3> please..
<topyli> membreya: it sure was: ctrl-c =)
<membreya> hush now topyli :P
<snowblink> zzyber: you could always disable the interface if you're not using it anymore
<zzyber> snowblink, of course if i never will use it no more, but on a laptop you want it to "be there" if you want it without setting parameters in files.......
<JDigital> While I'm here, can anyone tell me how to solve the problem whereby I can ssh into a server and enter my password - it'll even let me know if I get the password wrong - but it'll just blink the cursor at me once I successfully log in, instead of displaying the MOTD and whatnot?
<snowblink> zzyber: Yup. I disable mine using the networking tool. All settings still there should I want them again.
<kroon> membreya, well the minimized window fields are to small, ill fix a screenshot, one moment
<membreya> kroon: its the new gnome
<membreya> its easy to fix
<membreya> right click to the left of your minimised windows
<membreya> (area between windows and show desktop icon)
<membreya> you know the one
<kroon> membreya, im with you, preferences right ?
<kroon> "Window List Preferences"
<membreya> go to preferences and go to size
<membreya> change the minimum size
<membreya> mine's set to 400
<png> how can i disable panel grouping property in hoary?
<kroon> membreya, ah ok that sort of fixes it yes, but I still have a fixed size
<kroon> membreya, that cant be intended by the new gnome-panel can it ?
<snowblink> JDigital: man sshd, all there
<membreya> kroon: remember that the current release of gnome (if you're running hoary) is unstable
<kroon> membreya, yeah I understand that, still seemed kind of odd to break that, oh well 8)
<membreya> kroon: give us a screenie to illustrate your problem :)
<elf> hey room...
<membreya> kroon: wish i could elaborate on the gnome more..but ive only been using linux for 2 weeks
<elf> i dont know if any1 can help me but here goes...
<elf> does any1 know anything about the program called ghostmouse?
<Kwiat> hello i need help at configuringer my LAN for internet acess
<nayfnu> png: Can't you just right-click on the section of the panel and adjust the preferences?
<kroon> membreya, well, the problem is just that... fixed window list size, it doesnt expand automatically
<membreya> is configuringer even a real word? :|
<goldfish> nope
<nayfnu> It is now!
<goldfish> configuring
<membreya> lol
<Kwiat> membreya, sorry typo
<kroon> membreya, but like you say it could be a gnome-bug, so ill bide my time
<goldfish> dont be so picky :)
<Kwiat> goldfish, thanks
<elf> i guess not
<Gul3> somebody who can help me with cdrecord?
<elf> damn
<goldfish> Kwiat: np
<elf> any1 using point2play
<png> nayfnu, thereis no section to disable at panel properties
<JDigital> snowblink: I've been logged into a server and just done "ssh pyoko.org" and it worked
<membreya> kroon: whats your max window size set to ?
<JDigital> which is why I'm wondering why I can't ssh into anyplace from linux
<kroon> membreya, 4096
<Kwiat> wel my router is accessible at 192.168.1.1, but i can't ping it altough it all seems (after fresh out of the box ubuntu install) configured well to me
<elf> guess not...
<snowblink> JDigital: ?? That wasn't your question.
<afonit> join #inkscpae
<membreya> hmmm weird
<nayfnu> png: Might be an issue with hoary, then.  Using warty I can right-click on the tab to the left of the window list, select preferences and edit the grouping from there
<membreya> as i said kroon ...give us a screenie
<kroon> membreya, it seems like "Minimum size" acts like the "Maximum Size". Yeah ill do one, one moment
<Kwiat> terminal suggests -b(roadband ping) and then seems to ping at 192.168.1.10
<Kwiat> anybody an idea? sorry if im writing some confusing bullshit
<JDigital> snowblink: What happens is that I type "ssh pyoko.org" (where I have a shell account) and it prompts me for my password. If I enter it incorrectly it says "Permission denied, please try again", but if I enter it correctly it just stalls and does nothing, where it should bring up a command-line dealy for the server
<membreya> Kwiat: is your computer the gateway?
<Kwiat> membreya,i think not. im one of 2 clients who have access to the router
<membreya> then set your gateway ip to your router
<evarlast> JDigital: try just running a remote command via ssh.
<snowblink> JDigital: I would use ssh -vvv to find out how far you're getting. Can you ssh from anywhere else to that box?
<Kwiat> membreya, eh mh? how to do that?
<evarlast> JDigital: purhaps invoking a login shell is causing a problem.  Also -vvv like snowblin says is a great idea.
<JDigital> I can't ssh into anyplace I have an account.
<Kwiat> system panel at the top >network configuration? i guess?
<JDigital> I get as far as this:
<JDigital> debug2: callback done
<JDigital> debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
<Kwiat> membreya, did this already. tried an failed
<membreya> what happens when you try to ping the router IP???
<membreya> and have you set your dns servers?
<JDigital> attempting to type a command has no effect
<snowblink> JDigital: can you confirm you can ssh to that account from a separate box?
<Kwiat> membreya, im currently under windows but i remember terminal suggests -b(roadband ping) and then seems to ping at 192.168.1.10
<membreya> Kwiat: that wasn't my question :P
<Kwiat> membreya, :D im sorry
<Kwiat> membreya, i ping my router and then terminal replies with ask for -b and a say yes and he seems to ping at another ip (.10 instead of .1)
<kroon> membreya, http://www.spacecentre.se/jacob/temp/gnome-panel.jpg ; But it looks like a Gnome bug
<JDigital> I've ssh'd into pyoko.org before from a bunch of other servers before, just by typing "ssh pyoko.org". But, I don't think it's a server-specific problem - currently, using ssh on my own box fails to connect to any server where I have an account, and I've tried all three.
<membreya> Kwiat: go back to linux and go to /etc/network
<membreya> and look at interfaces
<JDigital> This is strange because only a few days ago I was able to log into them using PuTTY under Windows.
<membreya> kroon: cool wallpaper :)
<JDigital> and I can ftp into the servers just fine
<JDigital> just not ssh
<membreya> I question the last channel you're in tho :P lol
<Kwiat> membreya, ok and then?
<kroon> membreya, haha, its not what it seems like 8)
<membreya> and see what it has set as the gateway
<Kwiat> ok thanks ill do so
<membreya> let us know the primary network interface info
<membreya> you will also want to check the /etc/resolv.conf
<membreya> to check dns servers
<membreya> but more important we want you to be able to ping the gateway
<membreya> kroon: you might want to take your minimum size to at least 400 :)
<kroon> membreya, yeah but thats the point, the "minimum size" really specifies the "maximum size" it seems
<kroon> membreya, at least here it does
<membreya> your min size is set to 96
<snowblink> JDigital: perhaps they are using ssh1?
<Kwiat> membreya, ill try see you in about a quarter of an hour
<kroon> membreya, yes, if I increase it, sure they will expand, but its not working as its supposed to be
<JDigital> "ssh -1 pyoko.org" is no better
<snowblink> JDigital: and you usually use passwords as opposed to keys?
<JDigital> Yeah.
<JDigital> what are keys
<snowblink> JDigital: an easier way to use ssh. :)
<snowblink> JDigital: but probably won't help you right now
<membreya> kroon: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/Screenshot-1.png
<snowblink> JDigital: Sometimes you can't get in because the server is loaded
<membreya> kroon: like the kitty cat? :P
<kroon> membreya, hehe yes very nice 8) Ok, will your total "window-list" width stay constant as you open more and more windows ?
<kroon> membreya, Or will it automatically grow ?
<membreya> hrm ..well as it opens more windows they add along the bottom...and gradually shrink
<membreya> but it's the min size I was annoyed with
<kroon> membreya, yeah, so instead of growing the total size, it shrinks each individual "window-item" so it can fit the newly ones ?
<snowblink> JDigital: just another thought: DNS.
<kroon> kroon, thats now how its supposed to work I think, at least thats not how Gnome2.8 worked
<kroon> s/now/not
<kroon> now im confused
<JDigital> I doubt it's that the server is overloaded because I have tried three seperate servers and they're all giving me this problem.
<membreya> kroon: welcome to linux :P
<JDigital> I doubt it's DNS, because I can log into the server perfectly, it's just that once I supply my password it stalls at that point, and sshing to the IP address has the same effect.
<membreya> JDigital: out of curiosity ...are you able to SSH to a local server?
<JDigital> I'm not running an ssh server.
<membreya> run one
<membreya> to test it
<snowblink> JDigital: I was thinking reverse look up
<snowblink> JDigital: does your box have the reverse ip set up correctly?
<JDigital> I have no clue.
<JDigital> I am behind a router though.
<membreya> snowblink: wouldn't the router take care of reverse IP then? :)
<JDigital> and by router, I mean that my network hub has three computers and a DSL modem in it
<membreya> JDigital: have you established port forwarding on the router?
<membreya> is it a hub or a router?
<JDigital> I have a hub and a dsl modem
<membreya> hub will do SFA then
<snowblink> membreya: DNS reverse IP?
<membreya> AFAIK my router takes care of my reverse IP lookups
<membreya> snowblink: but if he was having a problem with reverse IPs he wouldn't be able to ping anything
<JDigital> My cheapass DSL modem and three computers including this one are connected to a hub.
<JDigital> pinging pyoko.org works
<membreya> JDigital: spend $50 USD and buy a router :P
<snowblink> membreya: I think we are talking about different things.
<membreya> snowblink: I'm referring to reverse lookups
<snowblink> JDigital: do a dig -x on your ip address
<snowblink> membreya: reverse IP addresses are defined by DNS servers not routers
<JDigital> dug
<snowblink> JDigital: what did you get?
<dud> actually reverse IPs are resolved using in-arpa
<JDigital> about twenty lines of stuff
<JDigital> what am I looking for
<snowblink> JDigital: answer section
<JDigital> The odd thing is that I can connect to the server, it'll even give "wrong password" errors if I put in the wrong password, but when I DO give the right password, that's where it stalls
<JDigital> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<JDigital> 6.32.155.81.in-addr.arpa. 86370 IN      PTR     host81-155-32-6.range81-155.btcentralplus.com.
<dud> so called PRT records
<membreya> JDigital: so it's an authentication problem?
<snowblink> JDigital: can you paste the output of ssh -vvv server to http://www.pastebin.com/ ?
<evarlast> JDigital: try "ssh pyoko.org ls"
<Echylo> hawke, thanks again for your help with the ports yesterday
<Echylo> :)
<JDigital> evarlast: no worky
<kroon> Is Hoary using utf8 "by default" ?
<snowblink> JDigital: can you paste the output of ssh -vvv server to http://www.pastebin.com/ ?
<membreya> JDigital: can you ssh successfully to any servers??
<JDigital> none
<JDigital> http://www.pastebin.com/244964
<membreya> JDigital: I still say setup a local SSH server
<membreya> and test it
<JDigital> I have tried three and none of those work, even though I connected to one perfectly with PuTTY with Windows like a day or two ago
<Echylo> kroon, I think that was one of their objectives
<Echylo> to use utf8 as default :)
<membreya> does anyone have a download link for mencoder??
<snowblink> JDigital: your output looks okay, except you're missing the last line I get in mine: debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 131072
<membreya> anyone? someone has to have a dl link :|
<rooty> hi
<JDigital> my last line is:
<JDigital> debug2: fd 3 setting TCP_NODELAY
<JDigital> debug2: callback done
<JDigital> debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
<JDigital> why is it missing that
<membreya> does anyone have a download link for mencoder?? :(((
<housetier> doesn't it come with the mplayer package?
<JDigital> sudo apt-get install mencoder
<snowblink> JDigital: can you try to scp a file?
<JDigital> how do I do that
<snowblink> JDigital: scp moo server:
<JDigital> What's a good way to rip and encode a DVD, using linux?
<topyli> mencoder used to be available from marillat but i think his repository is currently broken for ubuntu
<JDigital> jdigital@thundaril:~ $ scp moo pyoko.org:
<JDigital> jdigital@pyoko.org's password:
<membreya> housetier: that's what I read but it's not included in my distro (amd64) so I need a seperate download
<BrianAnthony> does anyone in here play the linux port of doom 3?
<JDigital> then it stalls as usual
<membreya> topyli: yes it is :)
<JDigital> wonder if there'll be a linux half-life 2
<topyli> i want worms armageddon instead :)
<membreya> topyli: I thankyou so damn much .. I have a marillat bookmarked :)
<membreya> http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/
<mjr> JDigital, dvdrip works now, thoggen is a rising star though rough around the edges and slow
<Echylo> woow
<Echylo> worms
<Echylo> lovely game
<Xappe> topyli, and I want worms 3d to work with linux
<Echylo> 3d sucky
<membreya> worms forts rox :D
<Echylo> it just aint cool
<topyli> membreya: it might not be installable these days
<Echylo> 2d is still better
<topyli> yeah, armageddon rules most seriously
<Xappe> Echylo, yes, and the best of the m all is worms 2
<membreya> topyli: I downloaded it from the marillat ...working lovely :)
<Echylo> yup
<membreya> you might wanna bookmark that one :)
<membreya> just for a different arch
<topyli> membreya: congrats :)
<membreya> topyli: so now I can record my tv :D
<housetier> membreya if you feel like it you can build your own mplayer package
<topyli> arrr. pirates
<Xappe> but when you get the controls right, worms 3d has some charm too
<membreya> housetier: ....2 weeks in linux...babysteps :)
<membreya> Xappe: you REALLY have to try worms fort :)
<housetier> membreya its actually fairly easy, but might require you to download a few extra packages so you can compile it
<Xappe> membreya, hmm...new?
<membreya> Xappe: yup...last few months
<Xappe> ok
<JDigital> It says that to install dvdrip, it must remove liblame0, mozilla-mplayer, mplayer-fonts and mplayer-k6
<topyli> Xappe: i wonder why there's no decent worms clone for linux. atomic tanks doesn't quite cut it yet :)
<housetier> membreya want to give it a try?
<Echylo> isn't there a free alternative for worms for linux?
<JDigital> but I like mplayer
<topyli> Echylo: i've searched for ages in vain
<Xappe> Echylo, not with tcp/ip support I think...
<Xappe> just hotseat
<topyli> Xappe: better than nothing! what are you referring to?
<membreya> housetier: ...not right now...concentrating on getting everything up and running before I play around with custom packages
<membreya> Xappe: http://www.wormsforts.com/
<Xappe> topyli, hmm...cant recall the name right now, but it lurched in the repos somewhere
<Echylo> oow
<Echylo> I don't need multiplayer
<nubeiro> Hello, any ppc users?
<nubeiro> I need some advice with Hoary on an ibook
<pugio> I am
<pugio> hmmm, the only experience I've had with that is with the LiveCD
<pugio> on an iBook
<nubeiro> hello pugio
<pugio> for Hoary... so.... shoot!
<nubeiro> so you're using warty on ppc?
<pugio> yes, as I said though, I have the hoary liveCD
<pugio> anyway, what't he problem?
<nubeiro> in fact, it's a kernel related question
<nubeiro> I need to know how to enable sleep support with kernel 2.6.20
<nubeiro> i mean... kernel 2.6.10
<nubeiro> i've read that i would have to patch it and recompile
<nubeiro> and i've also read that in 2.6.11 the sleep patch is included
<Echylo> hey
<Echylo> question
<Echylo> how do you start numlock service
<Echylo> cause I always have to push the keyboard button
<snowblink> Echylo: bios probably
<membreya> Echylo: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Echylo> I prefer the last
<membreya> :P
<Echylo> cause snowblink, in windows he does launch it
<pugio> nubeiro: oy, I've never gotten sleeping to work
<topyli> there are a few worms replacement candidates at freshmeat. i only know atomic tanks and nil from those
<pugio> nubeiro: so... you're guess is as good as mine in that one
<nubeiro> thanks pugio ;-)
<nubeiro> pugio: if I get it to work I'll come back ;-D
<SantaSCSI> Hi, i have some problems with ubuntu
<Echylo> hah
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> we all have ;)
<Echylo> :p
<JDigital> hehe
<HiddenWolf> hah, we all have the problem that we're addicted.
<membreya> Echylo: did numlockx work for you ?
<Echylo> not yet
<SantaSCSI> i'm installing the 64bit version on my 9Gb harddisk
<Echylo> haven't even tried :$
<membreya> do it man!
* membreya slaps Echylo 
<SantaSCSI> but ubuntu says it need 12
<Echylo> yes sir
<JDigital> I downloaded the amd64 version by accident, heh
<SantaSCSI> at least 12 gig :|
<membreya> JDigital: you were preempting a decent computer :)
<Echylo> and help SantaSCSI he's a friend
<Echylo> :p
<JDigital> heh
<membreya> amd64 3200+ :)
<JDigital> The old-fashioned Athlon XP is still respectable
<membreya> only 120 gb harddrive :(
<membreya> but it is sata :)
<JDigital> It runs Half-Life 2 very well
<SantaSCSI> only? be lucky
<membreya> confuses everyone when I say /dev/sda ;)
<goldfish> hehe
<JDigital> only 1.25GHz :(
<Echylo> membreya, it installed numlock so
<goldfish> I remember my last pc had a 3.2gb hard drive :)
<membreya> SantaSCSI: I am going to get a 200 gb SATA drive in the next few weeks :)
<viper12> morning all
<goldfish> morning
<membreya> Echylo: that means that everytime you start your computer the numlock will be on
<membreya> viper12: I told you to stop stalking me
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> that was the purpose
<Echylo> ;)
<SantaSCSI> i have a 60Gb and a 22Gb on which i want to install ubuntu
<[Schok] Semt-X> evarlast, you around?
<SantaSCSI> but free space is a problem :(
<membreya> Echylo: It's 3.30 am ...stop confusing me
<Echylo> :D
<viper12> just got around to setting up dvd (libdvdcss) on my laptop.......and it works.......but the playback is really........slugged. (frame skipping and such)....any suggestions?
<evarlast> [Schok] Semt-X: I'm around.
<[Schok] Semt-X> <JDigital> only 1.25GHz :(    <- I got 392MHz!
<rubixXx> for some reason my codecs don't properly display most .wmv files (microsoft asf video), does anyone have a suggestion (i'm using mplayer), or does anyone know the plugin name for totem?
<Echylo> now anyone knows why his ubuntu install requirs more then 12? gig
<JDigital> That's nothing, my other computer is 7MHz
<[Schok] Semt-X> JDigital, I have 3 PS/2's
<[Schok] Semt-X> model 55 and model 60
<rooty> hi, ppl! Where can i get kernel sources fot Ubuntu? ;)
<[Schok] Semt-X> Ranging from 6 to 11mhz
<membreya> JDigital: RISC? :P
<JDigital> Playstation 2s? :)
<JDigital> no, Amiga :)
<SantaSCSI> any1?
<[Schok] Semt-X> N64 is 93MHz
<evarlast> rubixXx: you need w32 codecs
<membreya> rooty: sudo apt-get (kernel-headers) do an apt-cache search
<[Schok] Semt-X> SNES like 13 orso
<crimsun> rooty: linux-source-2.6.8.1 for warty, linux-source-2.6.10 for hoary
<Xappe> Echylo, temp package files?
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> ask SantaSCSI
<Echylo> the installation
<rooty> thnx
<membreya> JDigital: I miss my Amiga..particularly with zool
<Echylo> of amd64
<membreya> god I loved that game
<[Schok] Semt-X> Anyone know why ubuntu will not recognize my Cirrus Logic cs4236, even modprobing does not work.
<JDigital> Zool was a great game
<Echylo> asks more then 12 gig
<rubixXx> evarlast): nope i got them installed, and a bunch of other extra codecs, and a lot of wmv files still don't work
<[Schok] Semt-X> zool was retarded, come on
<JDigital> solution: apt-get install uae :)
<crimsun> [Schok] Semt-X: because you have to pass isapnp=0
<membreya> [Schok] Semt-X: men have died for less
<[Schok] Semt-X> crimsun, just in terminal?
<SantaSCSI> i was suprised when the install asked me to free 12.5Gb at least :s
<Echylo> Xappe, SantaSCSI's installation of Ubuntu(amd64) asks for at least 12gig
<crimsun> [Schok] Semt-X: and possibly the port, dma*, etc. parameters
<[Schok] Semt-X> ah
<[Schok] Semt-X> Thank you;)
<[Schok] Semt-X> evarlast was helping me with it but he seems unavailable
<Xappe> Echylo, ah, missed that part
<Echylo> :)
<viper12> on the w32 codecs.......get the codec pack from the mplayer site.  install them per the directions on his site.......solved all my wmv problems.
<[Schok] Semt-X> crimsun, privmsg
<viper12> now to repeat my plea:  just got around to setting up dvd (libdvdcss) on my laptop.......and it works.......but the playback is really........slugged. (frame skipping and such)....any suggestions?
<membreya> viper12: got DMA active?
<Echylo> xappe you know why it needs so much space?
<membreya> viper12: I get sluggish playback on my computer (amd64 3200+)
<membreya> but I can't enable DMA on my DVD drive
<membreya> and noone can answer why
<viper12> I was thinking that as you typed it membreya........but wasn't sure it was necessary.........(compac x1000 widescreen dvd/cd writer.)
<crimsun> do your ide controller _and_ the driver both support dma modes?
<Xappe> Echylo, no...temp package files? ;D
<membreya> viper12: do a hdparm -d /dev/{DVD DRIVE}
<viper12> checking that now.
<Echylo> xappe! :p
<membreya> crimsun: yup...dmesg says that it's defaulting to 33
<Echylo> it's the installation
<Echylo> which requires a partition of more then 12 gig
<membreya> but I try and do a hdparm -d1 /dev/hda and it says not permitted
<Echylo> which is not normal :s
<SantaSCSI> indeed
<rooty> and one more question. How to change locale?
<crimsun> membreya: where's the strace output?
<Xappe> no, my hoary ix86 is around 3,5 GB with lots of junk installed
<membreya> crimsun: the what now? <-- linux newbie
<Echylo> xappe
<Echylo> I gonna slap you
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> It's the installation
<SantaSCSI> warty-release-install-amd64.iso.torrent   20-Oct-2004 17:11    21k  Installation CD for AMD64 computers (standard download)
<Echylo> yes that ^
<Echylo> when it sets up partitioner
<Echylo> it needs more then 12gig
<Echylo> any1
<Xappe> Echylo, hehe
<Xappe> Echylo, you said?
<Xappe> ;P
<Echylo> I gonna kill ya
<[Schok] Semt-X> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7006822/
<Echylo> every1 except Xappe en membreya(who is confused at this hour)
<crimsun> membreya: need strace(1) output to debug the hdparm mess.
<SantaSCSI> i'll try Echy :p
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> ask them again
<rooty> hm
<membreya> crimsun: ..it's 3.40 am..can you give me the command line i will need :P
<SantaSCSI> Ubuntu A64 edition warthy is asking for 12.5Gb disk space AT LEAST, is this normal?????????????
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> :p
<Xappe> Echylo, sorry, felt like fooling around a bit
<Echylo> we need solution
<Echylo> :)
<membreya> SantaSCSI: I installed a64 edition on a 10gb partition
<Echylo> I noticed that
<crimsun> membreya: man 1 strace  :-)  Essentially, strace -o something.txt -fF hdparm ...
<SantaSCSI> weird :s
<membreya> ok Ive got it now crimsun :)
<membreya> what am I looking for ? it's huge
<cybane> What is the default run level for Ubuntu
<crimsun> membreya: bzip2 it and stash it somewhere public
<crimsun> cybane: 2, just like Debian.
<crimsun> cybane: knowing that 2-5 are equivalent
<cybane> I never used Debian before
<crimsun> cybane: hence why I said it's 2 :-)
<[Schok] Semt-X> I did, but it was like 11011100001101010111
<membreya> crimsun: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/something.txt
<membreya> ;)
<crimsun> membreya: bzip2ed?
<membreya> just .txt :P
<membreya> read it in your browser
<crimsun> membreya: sorry, console-only atm
<cybane> thanks
<crimsun> I'll have to pull links from somewhere
<encrypti1> crimsun: *cough* links *cough*
<crimsun> encryptio: yes, hence my reference to /usr/bin/links
<membreya> crimsun: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/something.tar.bz2 :)
<will> how do i resize FeiserFS partitions?
<will> oops, ReiserFS!
<membreya> crimsun: got an answer yet? :P
<membreya> hmmmmm anyone know the best way to record tv episodes?
<crimsun> membreya: kinda busy atm, will get back to you
<HiddenWolf> membreya, get a tv-tuner, and install mythtv
<membreya> crimsun: cheers..just private message me as I'll be going to sleep soonly
<will> exactly
<membreya> HiddenWolf: got my tv tuner working through tvtime...thought mythtv would be my best shot
<will> anyone know howto resize ReiserFS partitions?
<HiddenWolf> membreya: tvtime doesn't offer recording, so you'll have to suffer mythtv
<membreya> is mythtv a bad thing?
<membreya> HiddenWolf: I could always use mencoder..but that entails creating a script :P
<dieman> heh, ive not been following the whole ubuntu governance thing
<dieman> its like somewhat developed now.
<ColinA> has anyone been able to successfully get Zope 2.7.4 to compile under Ubuntu? gcc dies with exit status 1 when I try to compile it
<ColinA> works flawlessly under debian woody
<HiddenWolf> membreya: if you do that, you could just as well cobble together your own program. :)
<Echylo> question
<ColinA> the zope on ubuntu wiki says to apt-get install zope but that package doesn't exist...
<Echylo> is it possible to use python together with php, like the variables gotten by php I save them in a file, read them with python & execute the python(server)? or is there a much easier way except spyce
<dud> Echylo, stuff it in a common database
<Echylo> too hard :p
<dud> mysql/postgresql/sqlite
<Echylo> next! :p
<Echylo> okay
<Echylo> hmm nothing easier
<Echylo> like passing the php variables to python?
<dud> in the long run, using a static file will be harder than getting a dynamic relation database :)
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> well this is the prob, I wrote a very simple(easy) html generator
<Echylo> with python
<Echylo> now I want to make it possible to users to use the script to generate files
<dud> at the very least, you should store it in xml files :)
<dud> xml rocks the socks
<oly> hi, can someone recommend a text editor gedit si great except i can not highlight lines of text and press tab to indent the lot or use shift tab to unindent
<Echylo> ok
<oly> the only other features i need are line numbering and tabed views for multiple open text files
<dud> oly, tried bluefish?
<oly> not tried anythin lol
<pvh> oly: Gedit has line numbering and tabs.
<dud> might suit your needs prefectly
<oly> there to many to try
<oly> yeah it does found them
<dud> just check out bluefish :)
<oly> but the tab indent multi lines is annoying
<oly> i will dud thxs
<oly> i am formatting code so it was starting to annoy me :p
<IRCManu> hello ...
<IRCManu> I can't install my ubuntu , because of 64 Mo ram , can I do that without Gnome?
<CarlK> IRCManu  yes
<CarlK> you can do "server" which only installs about 250meg of "base" stuff
<CarlK> not even X or gcc
<ColinA> at the install boot prompt type custom
<CarlK> custom?
<ColinA> and you will be able to select exactly what you want
<ColinA> yes, custom
<ColinA> :-)
<bretzel> hi everyone 8-)
<ColinA> hiya bretzel
<CarlK> why isn't that in the F2 screen?
<ColinA> I honestly have no idea
<ColinA> It should be, I agree
<ColinA> hehe
<ColinA> its a great distro just lacking a bit of documentation ;)
<CarlK> indeed
<ColinA> mdz has his hands full tho i know
<CarlK> I wish the wiki was a bit more ... friendly
<membreya> hrm
<ColinA> haha, it's helped me already with my problem
<membreya> has anyone here installed mythtv? :P
<ColinA> if you need any further assistance ill be around for another 30 mins or so
<IRCManu> i must reinstall All
<ColinA> feel free to msg me
<IRCManu> Very sorry but i  dont know linux
<ColinA> no you don't have to reinstall all packages..?
<IRCManu> How can i do ? Im just go on Xterm but , i dont know what , after
<ColinA> get your ubuntu CD/DVD
<ColinA> put it in the drive
<ColinA> reboot and reinstall the distro
<ColinA> when it says press enter to continue
<membreya> sudo dpkg -i *
<membreya> :)
<ColinA> first type in custom
<ColinA> then press enter
<ColinA> sudo dpkg -i * will install every package
<membreya> if you have it backed up yes ColinA ..it's what I have done the last few times
<ColinA> if i understand you correctly you don't want to install everything, right?
<ColinA> or do you just want to disable gnome
<topyli> Echylo: http://www.wormux.org/en/index.php
<ColinA> err well I'm not sure if installing everything is what he wants to do hehe
<ColinA> dunno ;p
<IRCManu> Colin , you talk to me ?
<ColinA> ?
<ColinA> manu do you speak french by chance
<toad11> Hi ... I need help with sound card recognition on old Thinkpad (cs4232 ..ISA). Anyone ?
<IRCManu> Ok sorry . Oui je parle fr
<bretzel> moi aussi :)
<Echylo> lovely topyli checking it out in a moment
<Echylo> wooooow
<IRCManu> mais ne sachant pas ou on est , sur IRC ...
<oly> okay, anyother recommendations for a text editor ?
<topyli> Echylo: couldn't get the debian packages to install but the static 0.4 version works (kinda)
<CarlK> toad11 - i got a crapy page of tips...
<bretzel> Manu: What do you mean you don;t know where we are in IRC ???
* oly already dont agree with blufish and it does not allow you to indent multi lines either :p
<CarlK> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<toad11> CarlK ...yup, saw it ( it was crappy). LOL
<ColinA> IRCManu: ce qui sont vous essayant de faire exactement..?
<toad11> thanks anyway
<IRCManu> Je voudrais  juste  de l'aide en Fr  sur  ce canal ...
<Amaranth> +learn sound is https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<membreya> has anyone here compiled mythtv on an a64???
<cybane> I had to install the latest mysql from a binary so I am doing a lot of config from scratch.  Are these the proper commands to get MySQL to start upon boot? http://www.pastebin.com/244994
<toad11> let me take a second look ... bbl
<Amaranth> CarlK: If you need to tell someone that link again use +tell user about sound ;)
<membreya> doing a make and getting the following error message cc1: error: bad value (k8) for -march= switch
<membreya> cc1: error: bad value (k8) for -mcpu= switch
<bretzel> Manu: Chack #ubuntufr or something like that: Il ya un canal francais ubuntu 8-)
<bretzel> ubuntu-fr je crois
<ColinA> ah..... bon. bon idee
<ColinA> haha
<IRCManu> Merci Bretzel , thank Colin
<IRCManu> Bye  tous
<ColinA> au revoir monsieur
<viper12> membreya......just in case:  http://www.linux.com/howtos/DVD-Playback-HOWTO/x383.shtml  is a link to some GOOD info on cdrom dvd and dma stuff.
<membreya> ta viper12 :)
<bretzel> viper12: Thanks for the link, I have pain in the... to play media stuff in Hoary-array 5
<membreya> aaah crap
<membreya> gotta recompile my kernel!
<viper12> lol.  I'm testing the dma fix to my cdrom as we speak. (hoary array5 as well.)
<bretzel> ColinA: .. You not really speaking french 100% aren't you ?
<viper12> SCWHIIINNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG  setting hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc   worked.  woot and a 1/2. :D
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> can't get wormux package topyli
<membreya> test your playback viper12 :)
<topyli> Echylo: i got the static 0.4. the debian packages wouldn't work
<MaxeyPad> I just installed xmms from apt, but it won't play mp3s.  Is there something extra needed?
<viper12> i'm doing that as we speak. got episode 4 starwars in (newish dvd) and its smooth as silk now.
<viper12> yeppers.  that did it.
<membreya> i hate you viper12  i have to recompile my kernel
<membreya> and I know something will screw up
<viper12> lol
<Echylo> k
<cybane> sudo ln -s /usr/local/mysql/support-files/mysql.server /etc/init.d/mysql
<cybane> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/mysql /etc/rc2.d/599mysql Are these the proper commands to ensure that an application will start upon boot?
<viper12> I'm running hoary 5 with latest stuff on a compaq laptop.  now, I just realized......brain fart...where to I put the hdparm statement to have it automagically do that.
<membreya> can someone give me a quick guide on recompiling the kernel in ubuntu? :(
<viper12> doesn't it go in the hdparm.conf file?
<toad11> exit
<bretzel> viper12: somwhere in /etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm script ?
<membreya> /etc/hdparm.conf?
<membreya> can someone give me a quick guide on recompiling the kernel in ubuntu? :( pleaaase
<Deft> can anyone tell me if there is some policy with rosetta for marking bad strings in the original language?
<viper12> I think that membreya's got it.......(gonna test it anyway.)
<spiral> hi
<dud> membreya, http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm follow that
<dud> its not 100% correct, as it is for debian, but its almost correct since ubuntu is so closely based on debian :)
<membreya> dud: I'm trying http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto but I'm scared it will screw up and I will get a panic
<Deft> membreya, as long as you still have your previous kernel, a panic doesn't really hurt
<viper12> mem, what's missing from your build that needs it? (for the dma stuff?
<dud> if you make sure that grub doesnt wipe out your menu.1st but only adds the new custom kernel, you can revert back
<viper12> exactly mem.........you can go back via 'grub' to one that doesn't barf if issues.
<membreya> viper12: the guide just says I need to enable a chipset in the kernel to support it
<plagerism> Has anyone had a problem running games(win32) in fullscreen mode in Hoary.  Everything works fine except the gnome-panel stays visible on top of the game
<membreya> my dmesg says it's not sure of capabilities and makes it 33
<viper12> when you do the -d1 to hdc does it crap?
<plagerism> and then layout of the panel changes when I exit from the game
<membreya> viper12: it says not permitted
<viper12> hmmm.........is that with or without a disc in the tray?
<viper12> (mine did the same thing when I had a disc installed.
<membreya> both
<viper12> drat.  well hey.
<membreya> my dmesg has the following about my ATA
<membreya> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<membreya> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<membreya> Probing IDE interface ide0...
<membreya> hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<viper12> that's probably the difference over here.  mines a toshiba.......and its not dvd-rw, its just dvd with cd/rw
<cody> hello.. can someone copy + paste their fstab that is accessing an ntfs partition?
<membreya> what does your dmesg say ?
<membreya> cody: /dev/sda1       /media/temp    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<viper12> what commend parameters are you using for the dmesg?
<oly> anyone suggest a nice text editor, scite is almost perfect but can open multi docs :(
<bretzel> Sorry for the flood but I get thoses errors with totem trying to p[lay dvd:
<bretzel> ** (totem:18885): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/x-dvd-subpicture
<bretzel> ** (totem:18885): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 1, 2 }, systemstream=(boolean)false
<bretzel> ** (totem:18885): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2, systemstream=(boolean)false
<bretzel> ** (totem:18885): WARNING **: don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3
<oly> can't
<cody> membreya: dos that give non root access to mount?
<LinuxJones> cody, >> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<Deft> bretzel, do you have the gstreamer0.8-dvd package?
<cybane> is this correct? sudo rename 599mysql S99mysql
<bretzel> Deft: can't install: missing dependency : wiat:
<bretzel> wait
<membreya> viper12: dmesg |grep ide:
<cody> thank you Jones
<membreya> but I just did an entire dmesg
<bretzel> Deft: Yes it is installed
<membreya> which sources should I get ...2.6.10 or 2.6.11?
<Tomcat_> membreya: 2.6.10
<Deft> bretzel, check any other likely gstreamer0.8 packages as well, -a52dec and similar
<membreya> I'm so damned scared of this ..all to enable DMA
<bretzel> is a52dec a pacakage  - I mean installable in synaptic / apt-get ?
<viper12> membreya....you've still got 'recovery' and such........you'll be fine.
<Deft> bretzel, gstreamer0.8-a52dec I mean
<membreya> so just make a new kernel and add it to grub?
<membreya> will all my existing modules (nvidia and the like) still load?
<viper12> if you know the module you need, synaptic can install that for you ya know.
<membreya> nvidia and quicktime are my only add-on modules
<dud> afaik, according to kerneltrap, 2.6.11 is at its most likely last release candidate, so you might as well just wait a while for the final .11 :)
<membreya> should be good to go
<viper12> yep
<dud> wont be long now unless something iffy shows up
<membreya> dud: ...and that never happens? :P
<dud> hehe, from rc2-3 was pretty painless... only some obscure raid mess ups
<bretzel> Deft: I just installed it now, totem cannot mount the cdrom[]  dev... "Unexpected error status 8192 while mounting /media/cdrom0"
<bretzel> duh....
<dud> very informative message heh
* donncha is away: I'm Gone!
<membreya> wb Xappe :P
<viper12> afk a few
<membreya> tritium: *nods*
* membreya grumbles..no dma support in my kernel stupid having to make my own
<tritium> membreya, hello :)
<dud> the default kernels has dma support
<membreya> dud: noone told me that!
<membreya> :(
<dud> sorry hehe
<membreya> no wonder dvds play like shiite
<tritium> membreya, hdparm -d /dev/cdrom didn't work?
<membreya> nope ...says operation not permitted
<membreya> cos dma isnt enabled
<membreya> dher me
<dud> shouldnt it be -d1?
<membreya> but apparently base kernel doesnt have dma
<dud> you might need to sudo it also?
<membreya> thanks again dud :P
<Xappe> membreya, thnx :)
<tritium> dud, yeah
<Neil3> i dont think the base 386 kernel does enable dma
<dud> just -d will give you dma status or something i believe
<tritium> my bad
<Neil3> but the k7 and 686 ones do
<membreya> I have k8
<membreya> a64 kernel
<dud> 2.6.10 for amd64 has dma support
<Neil3> would assume that would
<membreya> gah!
<tritium> my -686 kernel has dma support
<membreya> damn people make up your mind
<dud> although I need to manually set it for my optical drives
<membreya> my dmesg gives the following message:
<membreya> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<membreya> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<tritium> me too.  at boot time, when /etc/init.d/hdparm is run, there is no /dev/hdb (cdrom) yet
<membreya> my sata drives hdparm won't even give a dma status on :P
<dud> yeah, its a chicken and egg thing I'm afraid
<membreya> so should I still reconfigure a kernel
<membreya> or is there another way around this ?
<thundrcleeze> Is there an easy way to boot without X starting?
<dud> sounds a bit odd really
<Dr_willis> thundrcleeze,  disable the gdm service.
<membreya> thundrcleeze: stop your run level at 3? :P
<dud> thundrcleeze, change your /etc/inittab to a lower default level, and remove SXXgdm from one of the rc.d
<membreya> dud: why does it sound a bit odd? :(
<dud> rcS.d even
<dud> membreya, hardrives are set by the bios dma or pio I believe
<membreya> it's all enabled UDMA in the bios
<membreya> and windows picks it up as udma
<tritium> thundrcleeze, you shouldn't have to change your inittab.  Just remove the SXXgdm script.
<andril> helo all
<thundrcleeze> But isn't runlevels 2-5 or so the same in Debian?
<dud> tritium, I suppose that'll do the job
<thundrcleeze> *aren't
<dud> I think so yes
<thundrcleeze> so changing the runlevel won't help me at all.
<membreya> dud: how it says ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx ...could I just edit my grub menu?
<Dr_willis> membreya,  i recall seeing that and researching it befor... and i think the answer was 'dont worry about it' :P
<membreya> grand
<membreya> i so dont want to recompile >:(
<dud> but if you remove the gdm startup script for runlevel 2, you can prevent x from starting thundrcleeze
<IRCManu> Hello
<tritium> thundrcleeze, dud, membreya: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<Dr_willis> i cant rember what exactly - but it was some how showing that speed in a way thats not normally imporntant.
<dud> membreya, beats me... :) have a go at it is all I can say
<membreya> Dr_willis: my udma dvd-rw is loaded as pio 33 :|
<cybane> Is it possible to make a binary able to run from any directory?
<IRCManu> My mouse doesn t work in my Ubuntu ...
<sri> hey anybody know when the new evo debs will be available?
<membreya> cybane: symlink it
<dud> cybane, have it in your path?
<tritium> sri, ask seb128
<Dr_willis> membreya,  may want to google it some more.. but i dont think that kernel message is the issue.
<seb128> sri: usually when there is a new release, why ?
<codyman> anyone here using the prodvd app?
<membreya> Dr_willis: http://www.linux.com/howtos/DVD-Playback-HOWTO/x383.shtml#dmatrouble
<cybane> I know how to change the $PATH in windows but didn't know if that is how it is done in Linux
<tritium> thundrcleeze, the method described in the Debian reference would also apply for ubuntu
<sri> seb128: oh, I didn't see one and I thought they just releaseda new version of evo
<dud> cybane, edit your /etc/bash.bashrc $PATH
<seb128> sri: current version is 2.1.5, there is no new upstream afaik
<sri> seb128: never mind it seems to be the 2.0.4 not 2.1.x series
<mlk> which package should i install if i want some nice non-anti-aliased fonts for my gnome terminal?
<Echylo> yaay
<bretzel> Deft ?
<Echylo> wormux
<Echylo> team OS libres won!
<Echylo> :p
<sri> seb128: my bad.  I got excited becuase currently calendar doesn't work with connector and it looked it's fixed in 2.0.4 according to the changelog.
<thundrcleeze> tritium, Thanks.  I just want to disable it once, are the fixes there permanent?
<seb128> sri: k, np
<cybane> Okay I opened the file with emacs however, there is no $PATH
<tritium> thundrcleeze, yes
<bretzel> in what source can I get libdvdcss2 ?
<tritium> bretzel, ftp.nerim.net (Marillat repos)
<bretzel> tritium: I am running hoary ... is it okay ?
<IRCManu> My mouse doesn t work in my Ubuntu , Do I configure it myself with Xterm ?
<tritium> bretzel, yes, it's fine
<membreya> and should I use the a64 k8 kernel or the a64 generic??
<bretzel> k: thanx tritium
<IRCManu> It s  Ubuntu Warty 4.10  on  Pentium 133 , 5.8 Go
<codyman> how do you edit menus in gnome?
<tritium> Cool, they've changed browsing support in cups
<bretzel> tritium: How I can add this source in hoary sources.list ? I mean the line
<membreya> bretzel: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<membreya> :P
<Pelle_> anyone using KDE >3.2 on ubuntu?
<godsmoke> membreya: don't support the use of nano
<bretzel> membreya: no, I know how to edit the file. I wnat to know what are the keywords: "deb ftp:// ... blahblah main? marillatt ?
<tritium> bretzel, it's listed on ubuntuguide.org, in case you're looking for the right syntax
<encryptio> kde 3.
<encryptio> 3.3.2
<membreya> recompiling the kernel now ..hopefully ATA will be supported
<encryptio> here
<dud> IRCManu, I don't think 133Mhz is fast enough
<membreya> just using easy steps
<dud> not for gnome...
<membreya> godsmoke: would you prefer vi?
<bretzel> tritium: okay thanx :-)
<tritium> sure thing :)
<godsmoke> membreya: it would put my mind at ease, yes :)
<Pelle_> encryptio, got if from ubuntu archives?
<IRCManu> Pelle : i 'd like but i cant'
<membreya> godsmoke: what's wrong with nano? :P
<godsmoke> ...
<encryptio> Pelle_: nope, from debian unstable. gotta be really careful mixing distros, so be warned.
<membreya> god it takes ages to compile a kernel
<membreya> if friggin udma isnt enabled im going to scream
<membreya> im not editing it by hand!
<Pelle_> encryptio, I thought of that - but does it work? mixing debian pkgs with ubuntu?
<IRCManu> Oh , so I can t use Ubuntu , Dud ?
<encryptio> Pelle_: it does, but you have to know what you're doing. messing your system up a few times will help you learn that.
<dud> IRCManu, you could, but I would recommend a lighter window manager
<dud> like icewm or fluxbox/blackbox
<membreya> godsmoke: you still haven't answered my question :P
<tritium> Hmm, new cups didn't check to see that I had "Browsing" on when it installed /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf
<godsmoke> membreya: I think '...' said enough
<membreya> lol
<membreya> gah why isn't DMA enabled on my DVD drive!
<membreya> @#%#@$!@#&^$@!
<Pelle_> encryptio, hmm... im considering switching to fedora 3 (comes with kde 3.3 preinstalled). but i like ubuntu. its more stable...
<cybane> I added the proper path to the file I want to be able to execute from any where in the directory structure but it is still giving me command not found errors?  Do I need to restart?
<tritium> But, the diff did show me that the was browsing is handled by cups had changed, so no big deal, I guess.
<membreya> godsmoke: I will look up the whitepapers and their reference to ... in flaws for nano :P
<ulisse> hi all
<membreya> cybane: I still say symlink it ;)
<encryptio> Pelle_: well, you have fun with the rpms. i'm staying away from fc for that reason only
<ulisse> I'm having a problem with hoary
<dud> cybane, you need to re-login yes
<cybane> okay
<dud> bash.bashrc is only parsed upon logins
<dud> ... not from irc lol
<Pelle_> encryptio, yes, well. apt is one step ahead. cant compete with it.
<ulisse> I can't see nomore some fstab entries in computer://
<membreya> god does compiling kernels ALWAYS take like half an hour >:(
<IRCManu> Dud , i  m just discovering Linux , so I don't know  how you can change the window manager...
<dud> he prolly rebooted his entire pc >_<
<membreya> ulisse: reboot :)
<ulisse> membreya, it doesn't work...
<membreya> does for me :\ I lose them if I restart gnome..but if I restart the computer they're there
<encryptio> Pelle_: you can compete with it. gentoo competes with it, and has some serious advantages -- plus the disadvantage of a >8hour install, not just looking at the screen.
<dud> IRCManu, there's a wiki entry for getting ubuntu running on older hardware I think
<dud> ffs, portage is just freebsd ports done really badly ;)
<ulisse> membreya, since some days ago, all the entries in fstab was there, but now i dee only the floppy, the cdroms and filesystem
<ulisse> membreya, is it the same for you?
<Pelle_> encryptio, have you ever used apt on an rpm system?
<membreya> only if I have to restart gnome ulisse
<encryptio> Pelle_: yes. i hated it.
<Pelle_> encryptio, it didn't work?
<encryptio> Pelle_: it was slow to load stuff -- i had to find out what i needed manually, get dependencies manuallt...
<bretzel> No luck: Totem can't play DVD movies: it goes crasy ( eat all RAM+++ ) and doesn't respond to any events
<dud> you could try following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/miniRAM/ IRCManu :)
<encryptio> Pelle_: nonetheless, it did "work"
<membreya> what ARE these error messages? cast to pointer from integer of different size
<jeroenvrp> Hi folks
<dud> might be what you're looking for
<codyman> how do you add stuff to gnome menus?
<bretzel> And my DVD (hdc) light blink like crasy too
<jeroenvrp> I want to sqirch from SuSE to Ubuntu. Why should I do it?
<cybane> Can you have a symlink work in a path variable or do I need to put the full directory?
<Pelle_> encryptio, hmm... im really fond of kde. have you tried the new 3.4?
<penta> is there anyway i can move from Debian sid to ubuntu if so how can i go about doing it. i dont want to reinstall
<encryptio> Pelle_: i'm in kde right now, and i like it. but, 3.4 is too on-the-edge for me.
<tritium> Ah, new command: /usr/share/cups/enable_browsing 1 (or 0)
<IRCManu> Thank you , dud ..
<membreya> tritium: are you talking to yourself there dude? :P
<jeroenvrp> Another question: What filesystem does Ubunto use by default?
<tritium> membreya, :)
<bretzel> Pelle_: 3.4 is in beta2 only ... did you tried it already ?
<Pelle_> bretzel, no - i dont' have the bandwidth ;)
<bretzel> :-)
<membreya> *cries* it's taking forever to compile my new kernel and I just want to sleep..gotta be up in 2 1/2 hours for work
<Pelle_> But you know, i would like to see the kde guys do an effort to replace X with their own stuff.
<dud> I usually let a kernel compile run over the night
<zenrox> ya
<tritium> membreya, get some sleep.  The kernel can wait.  In fact, it'll compile without you being there.
* membreya grumbles...a64 3200+ ..."power pc" my butt!
<Pelle_> something like cairo & quartz...
<dud> cairo isnt an x replacement
<membreya> why do I keep getting these messages? cast to pointer from integer of different size
<encryptio> Pelle_: i wouldn't be surprised if they did.
<dud> its a 2d graphical library
<dud> as is quartz
<bretzel> about my probs: hoary: The multimedia is totally screwedup! Can't play any thing ( gstreamer, totem, CD music...etc ....)
<cybane> PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/local/mysql/bin" what is wrong with this line?
<IRCManu> p133 is too small , that why the system is very slow , no ?
<tritium> bretzel, same for many of us after upgrade to polypaudio
<gustav_> codyman: look up applications:/// in nautilus
<bretzel> tritium: ...and can we siomply wipeout polyaudio and install standard things like it was in Warty ?
<Pelle_> dud, well cairo is a 2d lib, and so is quartz - but its a part of something newer and nicer than X...
<tritium> bretzel, you can.  It'll uninstall ubuntu-desktop, which is of no real consequence.
<membreya> damn you tritium  answer my question :P
<bretzel> tritium: and re-installing gstream and CO. will be okay after that ??
<tritium> membreya, :)  Shouldn't you get some rest?
<codyman> gustav_: thanks
<membreya> never!
<dud> don't know about that. the way I see it... the fundamental drawback of X is its server/client nature
<membreya> I slept for like 15 hours yesterday
<tritium> bretzel, you probably only want to re-install esound
<encryptio> dud: how is that a drawback?
<dud> when 99% of desktop systems has no use for external x sessisions
<Pelle_> dud, thants what i'm thinking too.
<dud> it gives a layer of complexity thats unneeded encryptio
<membreya> hmmm maybe I should configure kernel by hand to remove all these stupid drivers..honestly who uses isdn anymore!
<dud> also, it makes your graphics display inadvertively dependent on networking
<cybane> if ya can;t get cable
* membreya is away...sleeping..happy tritium ?!?!
<bretzel> tritium: what is buntu-desktop : meta pkg I guess but attaches what pkg ?
<dud> i wouldnt be surprised if something like SNAP will take over for X
<Pelle_> dud, whats SNAP?
<tritium> Speaking of quartz, etc., I love how keynote uses PDF.
<tritium> membreya, :)
<tritium> bretzel, yeah, meta-package.
<dud> bretzel, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
* encryptio huggles jmob 
<SpinalTapp> hello all
<encryptio> damnit
<encryptio> wrong window
<dud> Pelle_, http://www.rocklyte.com/athene/ athena OS uses snap :)
<dud> supposedly very good... but the lisense is a bit iffy I think
<SpinalTapp> is there a DBscript editor in Ubuntu?
<SpinalTapp> i know there's a C/C++ and Python editor...
<tritium> membreya, wake up!
<Pelle_> dud, its propietary, right?
<dud> Pelle_, not athene OS... but snap might be
<dud> but the concept is absolutely brilliant
<membreya> whatchu want tritium ?: P
<tritium> membreya, heh.  Just giving you a hard time. :)
<tritium> Like you always do me
<bretzel> sh*&^%$T now totem could not open resource for writting!!!
<membreya> hmmm should I configure my kernel  by hand to make sure the ide drivers are loaded? or do a default compile and see how it goes?
<SpinalTapp> anyone?
<tritium> bretzel, did you install esound?  is it running?
<CarlK> membreya - why would you compile if you are going with the defaults?
<membreya> CarlK: cos I'm stupid? :P
<tritium> Hey CarlK how's the bongo drum loop?
<bretzel> how  to make esound running ?
<CarlK> tritium - still looping
<bretzel> esound is installed
<rubixXx> what package is zlib in
<CarlK> tritium - the option my gf turned off was exactly what you showed me ;)
<cybane> Why is it that the /etc/profile file has PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/local/mysql/bin" but when I echo $PATH I only get /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<tritium> CarlK, nice :)
<bretzel> rebooting ...
<cybane> I did reboot
<cybane> might as well do it again
<membreya> will compile by hand when I wakeup :)
<membreya> well tomorrow nite
* tritium simulates CarlK's audio setup:  while (true); do aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav; done
<CarlK> yeah... so there are really 3 problems: aplay anything.wav loops, speaker-test sounds like crap then errors, and xmms wont play even when I adjust the "idiot plugin"
<cybane> I did a shutdown then powered up again and it is still not in the PATH when i echo $PATH
<CarlK> tritium - what was extra funny: gf shows me the dialog that configures gdm.conf, there is a "test" button or someting that plays the selected .wav.  so bongos are playing, hit "test" and now 2 sets of bongos are playing (not in sync)
<dud> have you tried submitting a bug report CarlK?
<penta> is there anyway i can move from debian to ubuntu??
<tritium> cybane, your account was probably set up before the changes to the default profile
<CarlK> so she hit it 10 more times and it sounded like a buch of kids going nuts
<dud> cybane, you dont have to reboot, only login again... not reboot
<dud> but anyhow, add it in /etc/bash.bashrc as I said
<dud> if you are running bash as you shell
<cybane> okay where is my profile located?
<tritium> CarlK, that's hilarious :)
<dud> anyway, I'll do an early night now
<dud> cheers, folks :)
<CarlK> i don't really have much to go on for bug report
<tritium> cybane, your personal profile is in ~/.bash_profile
<apokryphos> Will .deb packages necessarily work on Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> I see the repos are missing qt-devel
<CarlK> "I did some stuff, not that much, more more than nothing, and now I have a problem..."
<CarlK> the real plan is to zap the box and install hoary
<bretzel> ah! at last Totem plays DVD... now listening Dune ( Frank Herbert's sci-fi channel adaptation) 8-)
<tritium> apokryphos, libqt3-dev in Warty or Hoary main is not what you want?
<bretzel> even after hdparm -d1, it is still a bit laggy ....
<tritium> apokryphos, did you apt-cache search qt | grep dev ?
<apokryphos> tritium: Hm, interesting. Title must have originally put me off. I'll see if libqt3-mt-dev will do it
<tritium> okay
<tritium> I'll be back later.
<apokryphos> thanks
<bretzel> Oh my!!! Just installed XINE and co, and playing DVD with it is FAR-FAR much better than totem stuff !
<bretzel> No lag, fluid like on DVD reader on my movie theater...
<bretzel> and even with xcompmgr running!
<Goshawk> how to burn an audio cd from a list of mp3s?
<zenrox> Goshawk, k3b
<Goshawk> zenrox, in kde world
<zenrox> its as close as you can get to nero
<Goshawk> but in gnome one?
<zenrox> it will run in gnome (if you install some kde stuff
<nico2012> hi all =)
<Lano> hi Al
<zenrox> hello 2 bolth of ya
<zenrox> and welcome to the world of ubuntu linux
<Lano> thanks
<nico2012> thanks a lot :D
<kengur> hi
<zenrox> Lano,  how you likeen it so far
<zenrox> heloo kengur
<kengur> how do i add a disk to gnome vfs? so i get a desktop icon and entry in open dialog?
<zenrox> kengur, like a cdrom
<Lano> good support, apt-get works fine, when I'm gonna fix my isa sound card, it will work like charm:)
<zenrox> Lano, wots your isa sound card
<Lano> awe64
<zenrox> lano do a sudo modprobe sb
<nico2012> personnaly, i've got some trouble with sound
<zenrox> then try to play a sound to make shure the sound works
<Lano> just that?:)
<Lano> thanks
<nico2012> or more precisely with all the multimedia stuff, ogg and avi for example can't be played
<Lano> I was thinking to check alsa settings
<Lano> but...that is easier:)
<zenrox> Lano,  isa sound cards are not pnp
<kengur> zenrox, yes partition mounted at /windows
<Lano> I will try...in about one hour
<jeddy3> if i have added repositories and apt-get gets confused and uses a version from the wrong repository, can i force it towards the other?
<zenrox> kengur,  i would mount the partion and put a link on the desktop for it
<Lano> I came here just of curiosity:)...you ppl are just simply good:)
<zenrox> thx i am flatterd
<jeddy3> (the programs are different versionnumber also, by the way)
<zenrox> kengur, also too www.ubuntuguide.org will help you in mounting a windows partion
<Sav> Can anyone suggest a good Direct Connect client for me to use?
<zenrox> gtkgnutella
<Lano> amule
<zenrox> no sorre
<zenrox> wrong p2p network
<Lano> sorry
<Lano> ya
<Sav> =)
<Goshawk> Sav, why use direct connect when there is a beautiful protocol as gnutella?
<kengur> zenrox, no there's some way for gnome to make virtual drive or something
<apokryphos> Sav: Go for gnutella, imo. Limewire is great.
<Sav> Goshawk, just cause im used to it, works great with 10/10mbit and 100+gb share =)
<Goshawk> zenrox, about burning cd... gnome has his utility: gtoaster and it is community mainteined
<kengur> one time i got it working automatically after setup complete, the other i didn't, weird
<Goshawk> Sav, so use dc and dc-gui
<Goshawk> but i still prefer gnutella
<zenrox> Goshawk, also too gnomebaker
<tritium> also, graveman
<zenrox> kengur, i have that same prob with my 6 in 1 memory card reader
<Goshawk> zenrox, it was to responce you about k3b stuff
<zenrox> Goshawk, but gtoaster ant as good  k3b
<zenrox> and i only like to use gnome
<Goshawk> zenrox, me too.. so i don't wanna use k3b
<kengur> KDE is windows like, yuk
<kent> graveman 0.3.8 is working very well on my machine. It automaticly finds CDs etc, and can do dvd/cd.
<Goshawk> but why there is not any entry about htat in the ubuntuguide?
<tritium> kent, works well for me too
<zenrox> i have it casue none of the others dont do what i want them to do
<Goshawk> kent, i'm just installing it
<Goshawk> or maybe set graveman as a default package
<cybane> Does anyone have an idea what could over write my PATH?
* encryptio pokes lano
<spiral> Lano: what are you doing with CTCP version ?
<Goshawk> Lano, are you versioning me?
<zenrox> ya what
<Lano> all channel
<cybane> I have looked in the following files ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc and there is nothing in them with PATH= that is not commented out
<spiral> Goshawk: I'm not alone :-p
<spiral> Lano: why are you doing this ?
<Goshawk> but why there is not any entry about that in the ubuntuguide?
<Goshawk> (graveman stuff)
<Lano> becouse I'm courious what irc clients are you using
<Lano> no harm ment
<zenrox> Goshawk,  e-mail the guy and ask for it to be added
<spiral> Lano: I suppose my CTCP answer helped you a lot ? :-p
<Goshawk> zenrox, gonan do it
<zenrox> lol
<Lano> sorry about that
<Goshawk> mailing the ubuntu-devel list
<Lano> wont happend again
<spiral> Lano: :-)
<bretzel> ...And how to sound-juicer to show which codecs ( wave, ogg, mp3 ) ouput files to choose ? I can't see those choices in the preferences ...
<zenrox> Goshawk, use the ubuntu-users list
<Goshawk> zenrox, why ? it is not a *configuring* problem... it is a mail that ask to add grameman as default in hoary
<cocol> is it possible to install gnome2.10 inhoary?
<zenrox> Goshawk, ubuntu-devel is about the changes thay have made in hoary
<zenrox> Goshawk,  and changes to the code
* encryptio humps Shambler 
<encryptio> FRUCK
<encryptio> i need to learn to use these splits
<thundrcleeze> is there a better general video player than Totem?  I can't get totem to play anything.
<encryptio> thundrcleeze: try xine or vlc
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, gxine
<mjr> totem works in practice better with the xine backend (totem-xine)
<thundrcleeze> mjr, when I try to apt-get it, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<bretzel> xine rocks on my system  - I was just crying about totem .... xine plays DVD movies so well
<bretzel> thundr..: go-ahead!
<tritium> bretzel, you probably have totem-gstreamer rather than totem-xine installed
<Goshawk> kent, any suggestion to make graveman capable of get mp3s?
<Ruffian|Q|> Lano - who are you?
<bretzel> tritium: you're right: I said earlier that I 've installed xine and removed polyaudio stuff and re-installed esound and everything works so well now :-)
<Lano> just a new ubuntu user
<Lano> why?
<snowblink> what is the best way to determine which package a file belongs to?
<tritium> snowblink, dpkg -S file
<snowblink> tritium: cheers. :)
<bretzel> but I have another prob: I can't get sound-juicer to let me choose audio output codec: wave or ogg or mp3 etc ...)
<bretzel> .. I mean when I want to rip a music cd
<bretzel> it creates only .flac file...
<tritium> bretzel, you must be using the Lossless profile
<datadevil> hi
<bretzel> tritium: any profile don't change it
<tritium> interesting
<Goshawk> how to add an mp3 file on graveman ? it doens't recognise my mp3 (need a lib?)
<datadevil> is it possible to update ubuntu to unstable with apt
<bretzel> then, can I change or create a profile for sound-juicer ?
<bretzel> that's it  - went to the help and I have no "ouput format" in the prefs ... strange!
<GammaRay> datadevil: yes edit /etc/apt/sources.lst. change warty to hoary
<datadevil> ok..thanks
<bretzel> ok it depends on gstreamer stuff... going to snynaptic to see what I am missing....
<Goshawk> bretzel, are you talking with me?
<AngryClip> how do I stop the "Do you want to run "filename", or display it's contents" that keeps popping up in gnome when I double click a file
<bretzel> Goshawk: ??? :-X -- not really, to anyone who can help me to have ouput format choices in sound-juicer
<bretzel> I do have lots of gstreamer plugs!! and sound-juicer is screwed then ...
<kent> the profiles in sound-juicer is very stupid. I want to use ogg, and it realy dont tell me which of the profiles is ogg. I can guess which one, but it something i realy should not be needed to do.  People should complain to the person behind that design!
<topyli> hrmpf. i had this great project for adding shell highligting to gedit. now i find it's already in CVS, and probably coming to 2.10 :)
<tritium> bretzel, did you try running gnome-audio-profiles-properties ?
<Echylo> any method to speed up firefox?
<Echylo> or a faster browser :p
<tritium> Echylo, disable ipv6
<Echylo> how how how? :p
<tritium> Echylo, one moment
<topyli> Echylo: it's described somewhere in the wiki
<Echylo> ow
<bretzel> gnome-audio-profile crahes!! unknown widget class 'GMAudioProfileEdit'
<topyli> Echylo: i know, that's not too precise advice :)
<poningru> hey want to use something called the docker
<poningru> http://icculus.org/openbox/2/docker/
<poningru> any one have any experience with this thing
<Echylo> yes
<poningru> ?
<Echylo> I'll search for it on wiki
<Echylo> ok I won't :p
<poningru> anyone?
<poningru> cause I cant get it to start up
<tritium> Echylo, "Tweaking" section in this: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9650
<topyli> Echylo: it was not in the wiki after all but in the forums. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 . see point 8, "turn off ipv6"
<WeirdAl> 'lo everyone
<Echylo> key thanks both
<tritium> np
<neighborlee> hi al
<WeirdAl> 'lo mmuller :-)
<neighborlee> hey al!
<neighborlee> ;-)
<WeirdAl> hey lee
<neighborlee> sorry couldn't resist
<WeirdAl> Neither could I
<neighborlee> married with children moment <G>
<neighborlee> heh
<WeirdAl> So um
<WeirdAl> Can anyone tell me how to turn of this thing it's doing to my fonts?
<WeirdAl> off
<jacquesmerde> what are the minimum specs for ubuntu? i dont seem to be able to find that info on their site
<neighborlee> need more specifics
<Medrakil> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i boot up the CS it says "ISOLINUX 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 42CC,9F" and then it just hangs... anyone ran into that?
<WeirdAl> The thing that I would call ClearType if it were Windows.
<anTiX> I ran into some dependency problems trying to install freenx. I'm kinda lost.. any hints? I'm using warty and tried what's on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968
<tritium> WeirdAl, anti-aliasing?
<mmuller> WeirdAl, whats up tonight m8
<WeirdAl> yeah that one
<WeirdAl> I don't like it.
<jacquesmerde> what are the minimum specs for ubuntu? i dont seem to be able to find that info on their site
<WeirdAl> hey M
<WeirdAl> I got it working finally.
<tritium> WeirdAl, go to Preferences->Font and change it
<Echylo> lol
<mmuller> fonts -> then change to monochrome
<Echylo> fast as the wind
<Echylo> lovely
<tritium> Echylo, :)
<neighborlee> Echylo: smooth as silk
<neighborlee> or as a babies butt
<Medrakil> jacquesmerde: i think it said they recommend a P4 and 256-512MB of RAM, at least for the gnome and oo.org parts
<Echylo> lol
<WeirdAl> That's better :-)
<NermalLaptop> WeirdAl, subpixel rendering ?
<WeirdAl> Yeah, that. Gone now.
<NermalLaptop> ah
<WeirdAl> Yay
<WeirdAl> Now all I need is a font I like
* neighborlee is burning hoary and idling away for a bit dont mind me 
<flosch> hi
<neighborlee> hi flosch
<Medrakil> i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i boot up the CS it says "ISOLINUX 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 42CC,9F" and then it just hangs... anyone ran into that? I tried burning another CD but i keep having the same problem...
<neighborlee> Medrakil: how and what did you install
<WeirdAl> This font is like Verdana \o/
<anTiX> Medrakil, bad image? checksum ok?
<Medrakil> neighborlee: i haven't done anything yet, i just burned the CD, stuck it in the drive and booted up, and that's all i get...
<WeirdAl> Can anyone recommend a Bittorrent app?
<Medrakil> anTiX: no i checked the MD5
<neighborlee> Medrakil: ah
<anTiX> Medrakil, ok strange
<neighborlee> Medrakil: yeah sounds like a bad burn..as the other gent says make sure your md5sum IS okay
<neighborlee> bad burn/bad media
<Medrakil> neighborlee: it is, and i burned it twice o_O
<Meq> WeirdAl: azureus.sf.net
<trigx300> hi does anyone know if tis possible to install rpms on ubuntu
<WeirdAl> thx meq
<anTiX> Medrakil, burn something else and see how that turns out?
<Medrakil> neighborlee: i could always try again though.. at a lower speed or something...
<neighborlee> trigx300 : it is usuallly yes..use: alien
<Medrakil> anTiX: i did a few days ago.. went just fine
<Meq> WeirdAl: np
<NetGeek> trigx300, alien rpmname.rpm and install the created deb package
<WeirdAl> oh yeah, Azureus is Java!
* neighborlee activates shields,,,SHIELDS!!!!!
* WeirdAl should have thunk of that
<snowblink> jacquesmerde: according to the CD: 32MB RAM, 350MB drive for minimal, 1.8GB for desktop
<trigx300> ok thanks
<anTiX> Medrakil, hardware is bound to fail sometime.. my old plextor gave in twice..
<jacquesmerde> thx snow
<KonvIRC> hi everybody
<WeirdAl> lo
<neighborlee> hi KonvIRC
<nayfnu> Hello there
<WeirdAl> How do I find out if I have JAva on here
<WeirdAl> In fact, instead of that question...
<Medrakil> anTiX: Well, I'll try once more at 8x then
<Echylo> WeirdAl, when you need it you'll notice
<Echylo> ;)
<WeirdAl> What package do I need to have apt-get looking for to do it automatically?
<KonvIRC> can someone tell me more about ubuntu x64 (perfomance facing to others distro ...)
<NetGeek> WeirdAl: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<kimi_> hi
<nayfnu> Type java? :)
<tritium> WeirdAl, use java-package to build your own .deb
<WeirdAl> (sorry for being a complete noob)
<KonvIRC> nobody ?
<neighborlee> WeirdAl: not a problem..we all start there ;-=))
<kimi_> can somebody tell me how to add a module to load at start in ubuntu woth kernel 2.6.8?
<anTiX> Medrakil, ok. and it went by air sweden<->belgium. plextor can't have gotten any profit from that one.. :)
<tritium> kimi_, add it to /etc/modules
<kimi_> ok, thanks, i'll try
<neighborlee> bb l8r peeps I just burned successfullly and now must install this lovely...cheers <<<
<NetGeek> what is a good dvd ripper for ubuntu
<NermalLaptop> acidrip ?
<WeirdAl> Ooh I have a good one for you all _
<WeirdAl> I'm on a laptop, right.
<WeirdAl> There are only 1024 pixels across on the screen
<robodex> has anyone gotten kqemu to work in ubuntu? I'm a complete n00b and I can't get it running... :\
<WeirdAl> So how come Ubuntu is hanging off the right-hand edge?
<tritium> robodex, what about plain qemu?
<NermalLaptop> wrong hsync freq?
<robodex> tritium: this is only a 667; the acceleration provided by kqemu will make it usable :p
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: You have some virtual desktop action going on there, my friend
<WeirdAl> What's that in noob language?
<WeirdAl> Oh right?
<robodex> otherwise it'll be quite slow indeed
<nayfnu> Ubuntu's decided your screen isn't big enough, so it's giving you more space off the edges
<WeirdAl> ah.
<WeirdAl> It's wrong.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<nayfnu> True :)
<WeirdAl> can I tell it this?
<nayfnu> Are you sure you've got the resolution set properly?
<WeirdAl> <assumes so>
<WeirdAl> I'll have another check
<tritium> robodex, what about building the latest qemu from CVS?  It has the accelerator module
<WeirdAl> Computer says yes
<WeirdAl> 1024x768 it says
<WeirdAl> 60Hz
<nayfnu> Well, you might try fiddling with the refresh rate and see if that helps
<nayfnu> Ubuntu's decided that your screen can't cope with 1024x768
<Medrakil> anTiX: gaaah, same problem again w/ the third disc
<WeirdAl> OK
<Nermal> or change the hsync frequencies
<nayfnu> Yeah, that's what I did :)
<WeirdAl> First things first...
<Nermal> Medrakil, ?
<Medrakil> Nermal: i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i boot up the CS it says "ISOLINUX 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 42CC,9F" and then it just hangs... anyone ran into that? I tried burning another CD but i keep having the same problem...
<Nermal> eep
<WeirdAl> Is there an oh-crap button to press when I screw the display up?
<Nermal> :|
<Nermal> WeirdAl, power button ? :)
<AngryClip> anyone know how to add another city to the weather report panel in gnome?
<Medrakil> i cant even get an installer going :/
<WeirdAl> :-
<WeirdAl> :-)
<nayfnu> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace gets you out of X
<WeirdAl> 'k
<Nermal> AngryClip, I think you need two weather applets
<nayfnu> But that's a last resort, really :)
<WeirdAl> Not knowing how to change it without the GUI, that won't help.
<robodex> tritium: I did that; but I'm not sure what to do after that. modprobing it doesn't work, so I'm sure I'm missing something after compilation
<Nermal> vi /etc/X11/xorg.con
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: What type of graphics card do you have?
<WeirdAl> Will there be a do-you-want-to-keep-these-settings box so I can press escape and get it back?
<Nermal> s/con/conf/
<nayfnu> Yep
<WeirdAl> Don't have a clue. Laptop.
<anTiX> Medrakil, that sucks.. sorry I don't know what it could be.. try booting with the discs on another computer
<AngryClip> Nermal: I mean add a new city to it via international city cod or something like that
<WeirdAl> OK... escape it is!
<Nermal> AngryClip, ah... um... not sure
<AngryClip> can't seem any options for adding anywhere
<Medrakil> anTiX: well i guess i could try that.. if the discs are fine one the other comp what could be wrong then? i tried 3 differend CDROMs :P
<WeirdAl> After all that I can't even change the refresh rate
<WeirdAl> Let's go for the hsync option
<robodex> Medrakil: could be a dying/dead drive :\
<anTiX> Medrakil, some hardware problem I would guess
<Medrakil> robodex: i tried 3 different CD drives...
<robodex> Medrakil: I mean possibly an hd problem
<robodex> but I'm probably wrong
<Medrakil> robodex: well the hd is damned old
<WeirdAl> nermal, hwo do I change the hsync?
<Medrakil> robodex: you just might be right about that..
<nayfnu> Edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<tritium> robodex, I thought you were using this: http://kqemu.sourceforge.net/
<WeirdAl> Man, I feel like such a lame-ass n00b when I spell "how" wrong
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: You'll find a line with hsync values on it
<nayfnu> Change it to something like 31.5-54.0
<WeirdAl> Still listening :-)
<WeirdAl> k ...
<anTiX> anybody tried FreeNX on warty?
<robodex> tritium: one of my friends set me the cvs, and I downloaded the kqemu module from the qemu page... It says it should work when I compile it, but I don't know what to do after that (as far as I can tell it's supposed to install the device but I don't know if that's what it does)
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: Or higher if it's already set to that :)
<tritium> robodex, I don't know.  I haven't played with it.
<robodex> yeah, i'm talkinga bout the accelerator module not the kde gui :p
<snowblink> WeirdAl: can you tell us what laptop you have?
<robodex> well I'll google for it
<anTiX> I just get: freenx: Depends: nxagent (>= 1.4.0-4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<WeirdAl> I don't have a clue what it is
<WeirdAl> My girlfriend got it second hand years ago.
<WeirdAl> All I know is that it's a K6-2 500 and it's Time
<no0tic> hi!
<Lano> zenrox: thanks for help on sound...it works
<nayfnu> Hi no0tic
<no0tic> I noticed a weird behaviour of gnome-panel & xcompmgr
<no0tic> some gnome-panel features stop working when I launch xcompmgr
<trigx300> does anyone know a mirror that i can add to synaptic where i can find packeges like dvdrip transcode and their libs
<WeirdAl> nayfnu, how do I reapply this config?
<snowblink> WeirdAl: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zenrox> lano now you need to add sb to your modules file
<WeirdAl> MAn, Firefox is pissing me off as well now
<snowblink> WeirdAl: or CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<WeirdAl> Buttons like "OK" and "Cancel" don't work.
<zenrox> lano do sudo gedit /etc/modules
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: What's up with FireBadger?
<tritium> trigx300, ftp.nerim.net (See ubuntuguide)
<Lano> ok
<zenrox> and add the line sb
<zenrox> then save it
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: In what way don't work?
<nayfnu> Greyed out?
<WeirdAl> AS in, they don't do anything
<nayfnu> Or just don't do anything?
<WeirdAl> No
<zenrox> so that way at a reeboot it will load it agine
<nayfnu> I had this same problem, I believe
<WeirdAl> This one's saying "This will close two tabs. Continue?"
<WeirdAl> And it won't go away
<nayfnu> I think I just reinstalled until it worked :)
<WeirdAl> And the other one is a save file box
<WeirdAl> :-S
<Lano> zenrox: thanks again!
<WeirdAl> I've been letting apt-get do all my insallings.
<WeirdAl> anyway
<zenrox> lano thats why i am here
<WeirdAl> This bit first
<trigx300> tritium - do you know a shell comand to add that mirror cuz with synaptic it doesn't add for some reason
<HiddenWolf> How can I see again how long my pc has been turned on?
<Meq> HiddenWolf: uptime
<anTiX> HiddenWolf, w
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: Any joy?
<WeirdAl> Dunno yet
<WeirdAl> It's restarting :-\
<WeirdAl> I'm assuming that whatever caused it to fail to restart the display manager is also what causes it to fail to turn the screen on again when I open it up
<nayfnu> :S
<WeirdAl> Yeah that was going to be a later question :-)
<HiddenWolf> How come uptime tells me there are three users?
<WeirdAl> When I close it while it's switched on, I can't get the display back when I open it up again.
<WeirdAl> Close the laptop lid I mean
<nayfnu> There I can't help you, I'm afraid :)
<nayfnu> I like my computers stationary.  Bolted to something, preferably
<zenrox> nayfnu,  me too
<zenrox> prevents thefs
<no0tic> WeirdAl: try [Alt] +F7, probably it switches to another tty
<WeirdAl> Yeah but they're so much louder
<WeirdAl> k
<tritium> trigx300, you can use an editor with sudo (e.g. sudo nanu /etc/apt/sources.list)
<nayfnu> *And* you can't use them as an exciting new form of frisbee
<no0tic> WeirdAl: here it does so
<nayfnu> Perhaps I should reconsider
<WeirdAl> Ah
<WeirdAl> Alt-f7 didn't work, but ctrl-alt-f1 got me the consol
<WeirdAl> e
<HiddenWolf> nayfnu: I prefer my computers silent
<WeirdAl> And alt-f7 got it back from there.
<WeirdAl> HiddenWolf You won't get that with this laptop
<WeirdAl> wow
<WeirdAl> Invision does cool things
<HiddenWolf> weirdal: Try watercooling that laptop
<nayfnu> well, if we're being honest, I'd quite like my computers to have tape drives and make WWWwHhhheiriereicccrkrkrnnnnkkknnkkk noises when starting programs
<nayfnu> But beggars can't be choosers
<WeirdAl> You want me to buy water cooling for a 500MHz laptop that's not even mine?
<HiddenWolf> weirdal: just a bucket will do
<Nermal> lol
<trigx300> ok thanks
<WeirdAl> nayfnu so much for that
<WeirdAl> The screen's in the same place anyway
* Nermal waits for the "Excess Flood" quit message
<WeirdAl> This laptop's going to be a server :-D
<WeirdAl> Not going to be it very well, mind you.
<WeirdAl> Oh, tell a lie... it's not either.
<nayfnu> Well, perhaps you should just run at 800x600 and live with huge icons :)
<sobralense> anybody using the latest gdesklets ?
<WeirdAl> Maybe you should shut up:-)
<WeirdAl> It's only a few pixels.I'll live
<nayfnu> WeirdAl: *mwah*
<sobralense> I think ubuntu .deb packs are a bit out dated..
<zenrox> sobralense,  you using warty
<tritium> crap, python-matplotlib depends on python2.3
<WeirdAl> So nayfnu
<nayfnu> Yes!
<WeirdAl> How do I reinstall Firefox?
<sobralense> zenrox, latest hoary ..
<WeirdAl> Given that apt-get did it last time.
<sobralense> zenrox, thats why I'm looking for the latest..
<nayfnu> Download the installer from the firefox website?
<zenrox> sobralense,  ok
<nayfnu> Although I thinkit was apt-get that worked for me in the end
<zenrox> sobralense,  i dont know i just use what thay have
<nayfnu> Hmmm
<sobralense> 'trying to compile by hand but getting some errors..
<nayfnu> Anyway, I'm going to have to make like a shepherd and get the flock outta here
<sobralense> zenrox, I saw debian repository and is out dated too..
<sobralense> =/
<WeirdAl> Ha ha ha
<WeirdAl> :-|
<zenrox> sobralense,  debianis outdated
<WeirdAl> maybe I can apt-getagainanddoitbetter
<nayfnu> Sorry for being utterly chuffing useless
<sobralense> zenrox, but the "unstable" isnt .. or should'nt
<nayfnu> I shall return!
<nayfnu> Withi CAKE!
<kh4nh_> hey guys, how's it goin'
<Echylo> a good program to play movies?
<Echylo> mplayer?
<kh4nh_> anyone know where to get Acrobat Reader 7
<Echylo> why you need?
<shock> mplayer is best ever
<Echylo> k
<topyli> kh4nh_: from the marillat debian repository
<sobralense> mplayer IS the multimedia =] 
<Echylo> omg
<sobralense> but mplayer I prefer compile by hand ..
<Echylo> :)
<shock> <kh4nh_> apt-get install xpdf
<shock> :P
<Echylo> what is the package for mplayer gui?
<sobralense> gmplayer
<Echylo> thankies
<Echylo> omg 2 seconds ago I was mad @ someone cause he kept asking me things
<Echylo> I actually do the same thing
<topyli> actually, the mplayer packages have the gui, except the mplayer-nogui one (at least marillat's packages used to)
<sobralense> I 'd like to say to mplayer deb maintainer that even k7/k6 packs (duron/athlon) only have MMX support.. =/  could add some 3dnow ..
<zenrox> i like xine
<shock> xine is kewl, too
<sobralense> zenrox, you're gonna to hell when dies...
<sobralense> =] 
<shock> but mplayer is like essential
<OrangeSlice> eww xine
<kh4nh_> shock:thanks, i will dig it now, I have xpdf already but don't like it very much, acctually all linux pdf viewer sux
<OrangeSlice> gstreamer > all
<zenrox> sobralense,  lol
<HiddenWolf> kh4nh_: gpdf is marginally better
<Echylo> when I try to launch gmplayer
<Echylo> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Echylo> Illegal instruction
<topyli> Echylo: the ubuntu mplayer-custom package?
<Echylo> yeh
<topyli> same here
<Echylo> so
<Echylo> no one has solution?
<Echylo> :p
<topyli> fortunately i don't need the gui, mplayer is just for the browser plugin :)
<Echylo> I need it
<Echylo> to play my movie
<topyli> no you don't :)
<Echylo> yes :(
<topyli> it does make it nicer though
<Echylo> it won't start mplayer either
<Echylo> from commandline
<topyli> ah
<topyli> i seem to have an old marillat mplayer-nogui here. it works
<edulix> hi !
<LeeColleton> I've upgraded to Hoary on a Sony Viao and X.org is now running at 640x480 instead of 800x600.  Help?
<edulix> anyone in how to install mono 1.1.x last  version in warty?
<edulix> and monodevelop, by the way :)
<cybane> Does anyone know which files can modify the PATh variable.  The only one I have found with PATH= is /etc/profile
<Echylo> anyone has solution the mplayer prob
<Echylo> <Echylo> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Echylo> <Echylo> Illegal instruction
<Nermal> easy way to install gaim smileys on ubuntu?
<Nermal> Echylo, install the other mplayer packeges?
<Echylo> I did
<Nermal> the i586 ones from  ftp.nerim.net?
<Echylo> seems the mplayer prob is ubuntu related
<topyli> who knows, maybe the testing packages from marillat work again :)
<topyli> you might as well try
<topyli> where's a working mono repository for warty? i'd like to try a few apps
<topyli> heh, much of mono seems to be in universe :)
<dstevens> Hi all, im trying todo a netboot install, using dhcp tftp, PXE on the client could someone help me out, seems tftp maybe the problem.
<sobralense> we're all in universe..
<topyli> not mplayer for Echylo though :(
<dstevens> Reading this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto Add the following as /etc/xinet.d/tftp mm this path does not exists ?
<dstevens> Even /etc/xinet.d/ does not exists ? Should this be /etc/init.d/ ?
<cybane> Anyone know why you have to add a line to .bashrc to change the PATH envrionmental variable when it should be done for all users in /etc/profile
<Twiggy> Anybody know when dbus 0.23.1 will hit the hoary mirros?
<topyli> thank $DEITY for debian source packages. how did i ever build anything when i used random distros?
<dstevens> cybane user shell preferences ?
<tritium> cybane, users can set their path to whatever they want
<cybane> Well I wanted that all users didn't have to set it
<tritium> they don't _have_ to
<tritium> but they can
<Echylo> - MPlayer crashed by an 'Illegal Instruction'.
<Echylo>   It usually happens when you run it on a CPU different than the one it was
<Echylo>   compiled/optimized for.
<msh_> hello
<Echylo> now wtfeck
<dstevens> just ensure /etc/skel is how you want it as default.
<msh_> Does anyone here use a logitech quickcam 400 with ubuntu linux?
<msh_> 4000*
<AngryClip> ubuntu is not letting me mount audio cd's
<AngryClip> all over mounts fine
<AngryClip> *other
<apokryphos> Audio CDs aren't mounted
<apokryphos> they're not filesystems
<rel> I need help with gnome
<AngryClip> oh I see
<msh_> could anyoen help me apply the quickcam driver to my kernel?
<spiral> hi back
<dstevens> Could somebody help me out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto Is this right /etc/xinet.d/tftp as its does not exist.
<tritium> woot!  My tv-tuner cards arrive.  Now I can start using mythtv
<msh_> could anyoen help me apply the quickcam driver to my kernel?
<dstevens> does anyone here use tftp ?
<selinium_> Has anyone tried to move their Thunderbird files from Windows to Ubuntu?
<Nermal> tritium, plural?
<Nermal> dstevens, is that /etc/init.d/tftp ?
<tritium> Nermal, yeah, I got 2.
<stuNNed> selinium_: shouldn't be a problem to export your settings
<stuNNed> selinium_: import, actually
<dstevens> hi Nermal, it says /etc/xinet.d/tftp on the ubuntu site.
<stuNNed> what is tftp?
<dstevens> Trivial File Transfer Protocol
<aleitner> what program is responsible for updating and constantly overwriting /etc/resolv.conf
<aleitner> ?
<tritium> resolvconf
<stuNNed> dstevens: thanks
<dstevens> Na probs mate.
<WeirdAl> Can someone remind me where I was looking to get Java?
<aleitner> tritium: i dont have resolvconf, nore gnome-system-tools or its backend installed. something still overwrites my /etc/resolv.conf...
<jono> jdub: ping
<Nermal> WeirdAl, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<WeirdAl> cheers nerm
<aeolist> haha
<selinium_> stuNNed: I am on Windows at the mo... I followed the instructions, created a new profile in THunderbird (Linux) and copied the files from the old one into it. it tries to start and say it is doing stuff? and not to try and download new messages, but that is as far as it goes?
<Nermal> alainm, dhclient ?
<tritium> WeirdAl, use java-package
<WeirdAl> o/ even better
<tritium> WeirdAl, you build your own java .deb with that after downloading jre from java.sun.com
<tritium> Nice thing about it is that it's under package management
<Casquapointer> http://www.xconcept.c.la/
<WeirdAl> :-O
<WeirdAl> Build my own eh?
<tritium> yes
<dstevens> I Still do not understand http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto  Enable the tftpd server. Add the following as /etc/xinet.d/tftp.  Directory or file does not exists, mmmhhhheeerrrr.
<WeirdAl> Sounds like something else to learn about.
<sewoyl> hi!
<tritium> WeirdAl, you're on Warty?
<aleitner> should one install resolvconf on an ubuntu hoary system? is it recommended? because i dont think it got installed by default...
<Nermal> dstevens, and you tried what I said
<Nermal> oh..
<WeirdAl> I am yes
<Nermal> dstevens, well .. create that file
<Nermal> that's what it's saying to do
<tritium> WeirdAl, hmm, you'll have to grab java-package from Hoary to use it
<sewoyl> my friend installed ubuntu as a second linux distro, and skipped the grub installation. How can we figure out the exact path to the kernel to configure the existing grub ?
<Nermal> create that file and add the stuff below I presume
<tritium> WeirdAl, and it depends on fakeroot and debhelper
<dstevens> Create file in /etc/init.d should this be a shell script ? not sure
<WeirdAl> Man
<WeirdAl> People wonder why people choose Windows.
<WeirdAl> There, it's download, run, done.
<Nermal> WeirdAl, they don't chose anything
<tritium> WeirdAl, it's not the only way, but it's nice to have the .deb
<WeirdAl> Can I have the easy way? :-)
<Nermal> dstevens, ffs
<Nermal> create the file where they tell you to
<WeirdAl> I just got java-package.
<tritium> WeirdAl, then it's not going to be hard
* Nermal watches the beagle compile fall over
<rbo3db> Hello! Yesterday I put Ubuntu in my machine, and booted in ok. Today I get a message after the kernel starts, "ext3: no journal on filesyste on hda7; pivot_root: no such file or directory; etc...". hda7 is where my /boot is, formatted as ext2 during installation. Can anyone help?
<WeirdAl> canI do anything with it as is or am I going to need to change more stuff?
<zenrox> WeirdAl,  you want www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> WeirdAl, did you dpkg -i java-package
<tritium> with the full package name?
<dstevens> FFS your self mate, V, the directory does not exits, and the documentation is weird.
<Nermal> rbo3db, you can make it ext3 by doing tune2fs -j /dev/hda7
<Nermal> without losing any data
<WeirdAl> Nope. Let's try that.
<Nermal> dstevens, make the directory?
<Nermal> *shocker*
<WeirdAl> That didn't work.
* Nermal sighs
<Nermal> get a cd :)
<WeirdAl> \o/
<WeirdAl> /o\
<tritium> WeirdAl, dpkg -i followed by the .deb full name
<WeirdAl> Sorry mate, I'm more noob than that. :-S
<WeirdAl> Can we start again? :-D
<barbari> i can help u ?
<rbo3db> Nermal: should i do turne2fs from another distribution?
<barbari> i have ubunto debian !!!!!!! fuck u
<Nermal> rbo3db, well no .. apt-get install tune2f
<Nermal> tune2fs*
<WeirdAl> barbari, how about learning to spell ubuntu debian first?
<tritium> WeirdAl, see Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java/view?searchterm=java%20package
* Nermal feeds barbari 
* WeirdAl kicks Opera
<WeirdAl> do it
<barbari> i can install the KDE whith "apt-install kde" ?
<WeirdAl> thanks tritium
<barbari> i can install the KDE whith "apt-install kde" ?
<chado> brand new ubuntu install cd, and it fails at 82%
<tritium> WeirdAl, sure.
<universal> does someone have cedega ?
<rbo3db> Nermal: *tune2fs sure.. the problem is i can't boot... it stops at that messg
<Nermal> oh
<Nermal> odd...
<WeirdAl> tritium, what's the benefit of having the deb?
<Riddell> barbari: you can use apt-get install kde  but that's a log of programmes, try  apt-get install kde-core
<selinium_> chado: i had that problem and kept running the disk till it worked!
<Nermal> um.. thats a different error then.. whats the pivotable stuff?
<tritium> WeirdAl, it's under apt's control
<WeirdAl> Ah, so easy update?
<Nermal> barbari, stop repeating yourself
<WeirdAl> And, indeed, remove
<tritium> WeirdAl, all the benefits
<WeirdAl> cool
* WeirdAl continues to read Wiki
<Nermal> aye. .wiki is good
<barbari> i do it whitout "core" now it is install it, that is not worrking ?
<aeolist> can i use the ftp.nerim.net repositories with hoary?
<tritium> WeirdAl, using version 0.19 from Hoary allows you to not have to edit that file the wiki talks about
<rbo3db> Nermal: sorry, don't know what you mean... am not a technician...
<Nermal> barbari, english only please
<sewoyl> has anyone an idea about my issue ? or what about installing grub on the ubuntu partition (without reinstalling the whole thing) ?
<Nermal> rbo3db, you said there was an error about pivot something ?
<netmonk> can I add array 4 as source synaptic and update from there?
<Nermal> sewoyl, umm.. it will be under /boot/vmlinuz probably
<Nermal> or just /vmlinuz
<Nermal> so (hd0,0)/vmlinuz
<Nermal> or whatever partition it's on
<sewoyl> hmm ok!
<Nermal> aeolist, think so.. I do
<tritium> WeirdAl, ready?
<sewoyl> Nermal, thanks!
* tritium wants to go install his tv-tuner cards
<trygve> Hi, what is tcl-dev called in Ubuntu?
<maxxist> quick question.  is there pretty good SMP support in hoary?
<stuNNed> trygve: apt-cache search tcl
<Nermal> sewoyl, root            (hd0,0)
<Nermal> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro vga=791 quiet splash
<stuNNed> maxxist: what is SMP?
<Nermal> is what I havwe
<maxxist> multi processor support.
<trygve> tcl = hyperthreading or multiple processors
<monkey89> symmetric  multi-processing
<Nermal> so your talking (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-386
<WeirdAl> Sorry tritium... doing a hundred things at once :-)
<rbo3db> Nermal: pivot_root: no such file or directory... /sbin/init: : cannot open dev/console: no such file... kernel panic: attempted to kill init... and stops here
<trygve> stuNNed: Thanks :)
<aeolist> nermal, do i have to get the gpg files somewhere/
<stuNNed> trygve: :)
<Nermal> aeolist, umm. can do.. or ignore the warnings :)
<Nermal> sewoyl, but /vmlinuz symlinks to the current kernel image
<Nermal> rbo3db, ouch :(
<dstevens> The PXE Netboot has failed again PXE-53: No boot filename received, im really not sure if im doing this right or wrong way, dir and file created..
<maxxist> I am running FC right now on a dual p3 733.  its old hardware I know.  I have seen ubuntu in action and want to take the plunge.  warty seemed quick and lite.
<Nermal> doesn't sound good :|
<trygve> What about libSDL?
<trygve> I can only find a lot of weird 1.2debian packages...
<trygve> Which doesn't work ;)
<monkey89> does ubuntu automatically send out new cds for each release?
<stuNNed> monkey89: will for next release, FREE! :D
<trygve> it isn't that old ;) How much ram does it have?
<error_29> help!  can't dual boot into windows -- getting "file system type uknown" and "disk write error" on grub boot.  Ubuntu boots fine.
<maxxist> btw is hoary done now?  or is the above links for preliminary versions?
<dstevens> On the Netboot Info its says "Enable the tftpd server" how would you go about starting the tftpd ?
<monkey89> stuNNed, cool, I just got my warty CDs and I would love a fresh set for hoary when it comes out
<monkey89> i think its so cool
<rbo3db> Nermal: shouldn't i just reinstall it?.. the installation doesn't have a separate partition for /home... should i add one?
<WeirdAl> When I did apt-get install build-essential I got loads of lines of the ilk "W: couldn't stat source package list <foo>"
<Nermal> rbo3db, umm.. that shouldn't matter this early on
<robodex> hmm. Is hoary worth upgrading to atm or should I wait until the final release in april?
<maxxist> nevermind my question.  just got answered
<trygve> I am running it right now as my main system, and there is nearly no visible bugs
<stuNNed> monkey89: handed like 50 out, have one x86 left, one ppc, and afaik some 64bit ones
<monkey89> only got two :P
<robodex> I got 1 ;)
<rbo3db> Nermal: maybe, it's important that the grub is from an earlier and still running fedora installation?
<jbm__> i just download mine
<robodex> none of my friends use linux nor want to :p
<kh4nh_> shock:i coundn't find Acobat Reader 7 at marillat repository as you said, you sure they have it there man
<dstevens> none of my friends use linux nor want to, proberly for the best!
<tritium> dstevens, their loss...
<trygve> dstevens, hm
<error_29> i've corrupted a few souls with ubuntu cd's...
<kh4nh_> anyone know where to get Acrobat Reader 7
<trygve> Why use the official reader?
<trygve> gpdf etc. are compitable
<kh4nh_> trygve: someone said it's pretty good and smooth, just wanna try it, and gpdf is lousy
<rbo3db> Nermal: thank you... the problem doesn't seem trivial... i'll try putting ubuntu on another hdd then..
<chado> ok, i get this error when installing the base system
<chado> an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system
<chado> kernel package: 'linux-386'
<chado> virtual console 3 says
<dstevens> Netboot, how to debug a netboot.
<chado> following packages have unmet dependencies
<chado> why cant the cd install the kernel?
<error_29> How do I fix a "disk write error" on grub, trying to boot to (good) Win Xp partition?
<chado> ive installed the same way on 2 other machines
<dstevens> xp good never, only in the xp agile sence.
<Pelle_> does anyone know how to disable hot-key underlining in menus (ie. _File, _Help, etc.)?
<CarlK> chado - check VT4 or 5
<dstevens> Thats a Mnemonic ? Reference dont you know, sorry i dont.
<CarlK> see if there is a I/O error
<chado> i/o for hdc, but the cdrom worked when i was installing gentoo
<chado> but could that have been because of the netinstall from the livecd?
<snowblink> Running ssh -X and running firefox produced a surprising result. It ran off my local settings.
<CarlK> is hdc the cd?
<chado> yeah
<neighborlee> howdy again..just installed hoary and I went to install 'gftp' and its telling me: gftp depends on gftp-gtk 2.017+cvsblahblah and gftp-text which is not going to be installed ...I added the extra repositories so that surely isn't it...anyone seen this error with hoary ? ;-))
<chado> im putting in a new ide cable now
<Pelle_> neighborlee, you know that there is a built-in ftp-client in metacity/gnome?
<chado> ive put in a new cdrom
<dstevens> PXE Netboot ,
<neighborlee> Pelle_, no I had no idea..whats it calle
<neighborlee> Pelle_, if its not gui based i'm not interested
<CarlK> chado  - just a sec
<Pelle_> neighborlee, just open a folder and select "Connect to server.." from the File-menu.
<chado> k
<CarlK> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveryFromBadInstallCD
<CarlK> that will keep you from having to restart the install
<dstevens> Ok how can i install Ubuntu onto a mini-itx with no optical drives, just 10/100 network.
<neighborlee> Pelle_, this isn't working well
<neighborlee> Pelle_, and what do you mean open a folder ????
<neighborlee> Pelle_, I need to connect to my host and download files that I need...
<neighborlee> ;-)
<Pelle_> neighborlee, do you have icons on your desktop?
<neighborlee> yes I sure do..atm ..not for long LOL
<neighborlee> checking
<Pelle_> neighborlee, just open one of them
<neighborlee> yes I get that part <G>
<neighborlee> not working
<Pelle_> neighborlee, you don't have a menu item in the "Files"-menu that says something like "Connect to server"?
<neighborlee> hmm....trying again..its trying to connect to: http://ftp.blah.org LOL
<neighborlee> Pelle_, yes I'm well beyond that point
<neighborlee> Pelle_,one sec thx
<Pelle_> neighborlee, well, ftp.blah.org ... is probably down...
<FAST> why the hell isn't the gftp package installing
<neighborlee> Pelle_, k I got it
<dstevens> Does anyone know howto simulate a PXE Client to test that a tftpd is serving pxelinux bootrom
<FAST> gftp:
<FAST>   Depends: gftp-gtk (=2.0.17-6) but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<FAST>  Depends: gftp-text but it is not going to be installed
<FAST> gftp-text:
<FAST>   Depends: gftp-common (=2.0.17-6) but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<FAST> ??
<neighborlee> Pelle_, I wasn't seeing the ftp with login connect option is all
<neighborlee> Pelle_, got it thx
* neighborlee had no idea that was there since I always use gftp ;-))
<Pelle_> neighborlee, good.
<dstevens> Is PXE or TFTP a banned words here ?
<neighborlee> Pelle_, gftp is faster to get up and going with but in a pinch this is ok
<neighborlee> Pelle_, anyway though..is my inability to install gftp via synaptic ( resulting apt-get error) due to simply using hoary atm ?
<MaxeyPad> I'd like to have some sort of groupware in place to allow me to have a calendar to manage appointments etc.  Is there a way to have a calendar that integrates with Evolution and is also available via a web based interface?
<Pelle_> neighborlee, I have no idea. is gftp a ubuntu-package from universe or main?
<FAST> neighborlee, im having the same problem. cannot install gftp
<MaxeyPad> install gftp-gtk
<dstevens> You now have the ubuntu to piss off, so do it.
<MaxeyPad> I just went through this a few hours ago
<neighborlee> FAST: oh ok
<neighborlee> Pelle_, not sure
<neighborlee> FAST: life in the fast lane <G>
<MaxeyPad> type apt-cache search gftp
<farruinn> MaxeyPad: I'd probably ask a question like that on the forums or mailing list. You're more likely to get feedback there.
<MaxeyPad> it will give you a listing of the gftp packages you have to choose from
<neighborlee> FAST: although so far i'm liking hoary alot
<MaxeyPad> thanks
<FAST> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FAST>   gftp: Depends: gftp-gtk (= 2.0.17-6) but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<FAST>         Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.17-6) but it is not going to be installed
<neighborlee> yup same here exactly
<dstevens> worst irc channel ever.
<neighborlee> dstevens, which channel
<pugio> actually I think periods would help emphasize the pauses in that statement
<pugio> something like
<pugio> worst. irc channel. evah!
<dstevens> I think i might have found it.
<eric__> hi, i need to share my printer (running in my ubuntu with cups) with a windows box in my lan
<dstevens> eric__ and the problem is ?
<eric__> what task i need to do for that
<CarlK> eric__ - you need to install samba-server
<eric__> trow cups are not possible?
<eric__> throw
<CarlK> or is it just samba
<eric__> ok, i will install samba
<CarlK> eric__ - well, maybe, but you wil have to fight with windows
<topyli> ahh... you can turn off spell checking in tomboy now
<CarlK> windows only wants to deal with other win boxes
<eric__> other thing, the Ooo are not working
<blk> i'm having some trouble with an ipw2100 wifi-card... how can i activate txpower? it's 0 -> iwconfig eth1 txpower auto|15|30mW didn't help, tried 'em all
<dstevens> Stand away from the computer but near to the printer, then unplug the printer and save the trees.
<CarlK> samba will make your linux box look like a windows box to them
<eric__> ok
<topyli> sneeky
<topyli> works better than a windows server :)
<CarlK> yup
<dstevens> anything works better than a window server, my broken amiga is better than an window server.
<CarlK> lol
<dstevens> loser on line ahhh its like that!.
<bretzel> Hi again -- funny I've just received by mail the 5 Ubuntu Warty cd's packages I have ordered a month ago 8-)
<robodex> arg... can someone help me with installing the qemu accelerator?
<alexander_> can anyone help me please?
<eric__> there are an graphical alternative to gftp? ubuntu does not can install because broken dependences
<eric__> tell us alexander_
<apokryphos> eric__: Sure. Konqueror itself.
<robodex> I'm getting this error when trying make install in the /kqemu/ directory:
<robodex> make -C  SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules
<robodex> make: *** SUBDIRS=/home/aaron/qemu-snapshot-2005-02-19_23/kqemu: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<robodex> make: *** [kqemu.o]  Error 2
<apokryphos> eric__: "kbear" is another one, though I prefer Konqueror.
<alexander_> well i downloaded aim (aol instant messanger) and it wont let me open it to install it
<alexander_> what do i do?
<eric__> i suggest to try using GAIM
<alexander_> whats that?
<dstevens> Is it possable in anyway to have two dhcp server running on network, on router, on linux laptop to boot PXE client. ?.
<eric__> is another IM client
<apokryphos> Gnome Messenger Client
<alexander_> will it work with aim though?
<robodex> ahh, nm, I'll post it on the thread I have on the forums
<robodex> afk
<CarlK> dstevens - yes, but it will screw you up big time ;)
<apokryphos> alexander_: It will. Though I use Kopete
<alexander_> ok, so where do i get this?
<apokryphos> apt
<dstevens> even if its subnetted.
<alexander_> haha i dunno how to work that, mind telling how to do that too?
<alexander_> sorry, i just got ubuntu and i dunno what im doing
<apokryphos> alexander_: You could use synaptic; I'm sure it'll be in the repos.
<apokryphos> alexander_: See ubuntulinux.org and ubuntuguide.org for getting started
<CarlK> dstevens - a box won't have a subnet setting until after it finds a dhcp on the physical net
<alexander_> ok thanks a bunch guys!
<dstevens> alexander_ have been using linux for 7 years, still feel as green as the grass.
<alexander_> haha wow
<CarlK> dstevens - what I have hear of , but also hear it was a bad idea, is to have the clients send a host name or somehing as part of the request, and the server's need to only respond to the right clients
<CarlK> but then each client needs to have a static setting, and that makes the whole thing pointles
<dstevens> PXE Not to sure about how the protocol works.
<eric__> guys, OpenOffice does not work :-(
<apokryphos> works fine here, though I don't tend to use it much
<trigx300> hi CarlK, im trying to force a version in synaptic but the comand is disabled
<dstevens> Basically im just trying to install ubuntu on a mini-itx for the moment using/learning DHCP -> PXE -> TFTP .
<Jerub> dstevens: been there with debian. it was fun.
<dstevens> eric__ They changed the name to ClosedOffice and sold out.
<Jerub> dstevens: if you want to "Just Boot" a pxe machine, use knoppix and run knoppix-terminalserver
<eric__> jajajaj
<eric__> no, i say the openoffice suite, does not work in my ubuntu box
<dstevens> Just Boot, and then install a barebone linux os, that all.
<Vilijo> anyone know why my ubuntu clock shows always liek 12mins different time
<bassinboy>  my box of crap ends in 5 hours http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZyelodog6QQhtZ-1
<Vilijo> than the correct time, it reloads the wrong time always I reboot
<trigx300> can anyone help me i need to force a different name on a pack
<Schaap> is tehre a website with webcam drivers?
<trigx300> i tryed in synaptic but the command is disabled
<shock> is there a way to add items to the nautilus-right-click-on-desktop-popup-menu?
<trigx300> (libvorbis0a to libvorbis0)
<poningru> how do you dock certain software into the panel?
<dstevens> Jerub, cheers sounds like the ltsp terminal server, but i would like to boot and install, but i dont think i can on this network with this damn belkin router offing dhcp, while i want to setup another dhcp server to offer tftp to a 'one' client waiting to PXE boot using tftp and install a barebone prefer 'ubuntu' os, but i cannot do this for the need of another dhcp server on the network, unless someone has an idea.
<poningru> I wanna do with thunderbird & sunbird like outlook in windows
<poningru> is this possible?
<|QuaD-> poningru: not currently
<poningru> well there is a thing in the repository called docker
<Schaap> damn, no wonder no one answers, there are some seriously stupid questions here :/
<poningru> but I cant get it to work
<alexander_> ugh ok, im tired of reading crap...anyone wanna help me out with getting GAIM?
<farruinn> alexander_: apt-get install gaim
<alexander_> gotcha
<farruinn> should be installed already though
<dstevens> Other option is to boot is from USB is this possable, have a 128 stick if any good.
<|QuaD-> poningru: do you have a link to what "docker" is
<Schaap> liek that one
<poningru> yeah hold on
<alexander_> do i use terminal or root terminal?
<farruinn> alexander_: is this a fresh install?
<alexander_> yes
<alexander_> im brand spankin new to linux
<eric__> apokryphos, i noted that nautilus can connect to server (ftp, etc)
<trigx300> Can somebody help me
<dstevens> i could try.
<farruinn> alexander_: it should already be installed: Applications>Internet>Gaim Instant Messenger
<apokryphos> eric__: Really? That's interesting, and good. What's it like? Decent?
<alexander_> ah...
<poningru> http://icculus.org/openbox/2/docker/
<eric__> i trying to use now
<poningru> |quad-: thats where the info is
<poningru> but the package is in the universe under graphical miscellaneous
<WillCooke> Can anyone recommend a nice small WYSIWYG HTML editor?
<poningru> NVU
<trigx300> dstevens? u talkin to me?
<poningru> willcook: it simply works
<dstevens> trigx300: if you would like
<WillCooke> poningru, Thanks
<rotundo> whats the deal with polypaudio? i let it install and my gnome sound stopped working, so I went back and installed esound again and now I have no sound....
<trigx300> im trying to force a neme on a pack
<trigx300> name*
<dstevens> on pack please explain
<trigx300> (libvorbis0a to libvorbis0)
<trigx300> cuz transcode needs it but another prog needs the other
<alexander_> alrighty, anyone wanna tell me how to get mp3 format onto the computer?
<alexander_> and all the video formats and music formats as well?
<apokryphos> eric__: What do you have to type in the URL bar?
<Schaap> alexander_ apt-get install xmms
<alexander_> whats xmms?
<Nermal> alexander_, mplayer / totem / xine
<Schaap> a media player
<Schaap> like winamp
<farruinn> alexander_: www.ubuntuguide.org is your friend
<Schaap> ish
<Nermal> w32codecs for all the video formats
<poningru> quad: any ideas?
<Schaap> Listen to farruinnm alexander_
<alexander_> lol the guide isnt helping me though
<Nermal> read it :)
<Schaap> It should be
<Schaap> it was very helpfull to me
<Schaap> then again, i did most by myself, not depending on the ppl here
<Schaap> as they hardly help
<alexander_> i think you should keep in mind im only 16
<poningru> so
* farruinn thwaps Schaap aside the head :P
<poningru> that makes no difference
<Schaap> and?
<poningru> and schaap these people are extremely helpful
<Schaap> You should be smart by know
<farruinn> alexander_: then this should be a good learning experience.  Use your browser's search to find what you need on www.ubuntuguide.org
<Schaap> unless you live on a farm :D
<Schaap> poningru, yeah right,
<alexander_> do i use the root terminal or the just the terminal?
<ktech> hey guys... any of you can point me to a place where I can download hoary?
<Schaap> all the say is "read topic" and "go google"
<farruinn> Schaap: then you're asking silly questions
<Schaap> Whats silly about webcam support?
<Schaap> and drivers for webcams?
<poningru> sigh
<poningru> if you didnt even looked through the support docs
<poningru> then you are bound to get that answer
<Schaap> well, then i can say, there is no support or ability to have a webcam
<farruinn> ktech: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<WillCooke> poningru, Hey - Nvu good!
<Schaap> and this doesnt convince me any more about the whole linux is greater then windows thing
<Schaap> because, well, it isnt
<poningru> yeah extremely wait till they come out with 1.0
<farruinn> Schaap: then don't use it, but stop complaining about it here
<Pluk> hi all
<trigx300> has anyone installed dvdrip on ubuntu
<poningru> hehe who'd a thunk it schaap is a win troll
<Nermal> Schaap, don't be an idiot and start that old chestnut
* Pluk ploinks Schaap 
<Nermal> I have my webcam working fine with gnomemeeting
<Nermal> if your vendor doesn't release drivers for your webcam, go and complain to them
<Schaap> hey, atleast im trying to run ubuntu
<Nermal> Schaap, are you ? that was lost in your other comments
<Schaap> to see why every one keeps crying that linux is better then windows
<Nermal> thats the wrong reason to try it
<farruinn> please, lets not get into this
<moyote> Please... no
<alexander_> ok one more question
<Nermal> the whole philosophy is better, so if you're hoping for a faster computer or something, then you're barking up the wrong tree
<Nermal> and there I will stop to avoid a flamewar
<Pluk> hehe ty Nermal  :P
* Nermal slurps more beer
<Schaap> i asked for webcam help, and you started a war, thanks
<Nermal> I have tomorrow and thursday off :)
<alexander_> when im in the terminal, and i do sudo... it asks me for my password and i type it in, but nothing on the screen moves...whats wrong?
<Nermal> lol @ quit message.. I think we get his age
<Pluk> yups
<farruinn> alexander_: that's normal, you don't get ***'s when you type letters
<alexander_> so what do i do?
<farruinn> just type carefully and hit enter
<Pluk> vmware is nice
<Nermal> would you like your password to appear on the screen ? :)
<Nermal> Pluk, aye.. you tried 5.x yet ?
<Pluk> yeah running 5 now
<alexander_> i did, and it went to the way it did before with the alexander@ubuntu:~ $
<Nermal> hows the directx ?
<Nermal> well sudo will
<Nermal> it just executes the command and drops back
<Pluk> too bad itdoesnt support bridging on wireless on linux yet
<Nermal> sudo su will give you a root shell
<shock> er... where does apt-get source store the sources? O_o
<farruinn> alexander_: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Nermal> shock, /etc/apt/sources.list
<shock> nono... not those
<shock> the downloaded ones ;)
<farruinn> shock: your current directory
<Pluk> didnt try directx yet but read that it was very limited
<farruinn> (I htink)
<shock> ah ok
<Nermal> /var/lib/apt/archives ?
<shock> hm
<Nermal> or something
<Nermal> locate archives
<Nermal> ;)
<shock> :P
<farruinn> Nermal: he's talking about debian source packages
<shock> the deb im not interested in
<shock> i want the code ;)
<Nermal> oh
<Pluk> it runs Solidworks (cad) pretty decent though
<Nermal> /usr/src ?
<shock> nope
* Nermal guesses wildy
<farruinn> shock: that's where I would run apt-get source if I were you though
<shock> :P
<shock> doing that
<sleeper> hi
<nixman> anyone has idea why a usb mouse is not detected when pluged in ? i have a laptop with trackpad wich works now. evrone on google seems to have usb working and no trackpad :-(
<Nermal> uh oh
<sleeper> what program can i use to sintonice tv?
<shock> ahh... ok - i think there was an error... downloading it again
<Pluk> .. /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Nermal> Pluk, aye.. but he wants the source package location :|
<krism> .aquit
<Pluk> isnt that where all the packages are downloaded to?
<Nermal> Pluk, aye. but source debs are then extracted
<Nermal> and plonked somewhere for you to build / poke with
<sleeper> ?
<Nermal> like an src rpm
<sleeper> where can i get it?
<Nermal> sleeper, didn't understand the question
<Nermal> sintonice ?
<Pluk> i  would extract it to /tmp
<sleeper> i want see tv in my ubuntu
<Nermal> o
<Nermal> apt-get install zapping ?
<Nermal> apt-get install mythtv ?
<sleeper> ok thx
<Nermal> there are several
<Nermal> mythtv lets you record tv shows too :)
<trigx300> can anybody help me i cant get transcode to install
<sleeper> thanks very much nermal
<Nermal> mmm.. thank me when it's working :)
<MaxeyPad> I installed xmms with apt-get install xmms and I installed the additional media packs.  However, I still do not have mp3 support for XMMS is there something I'm missing
<trigx300> do i have to put anything after sudo if its a kde app?
<trigx300> (gui)
<jbailey> MaxeyPad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CantPlayMP3s
<topyli> trigx300: no
<MaxeyPad> nevermind i'm fucking retarded
<shock> <MaxeyPad> nevermind i'm fucking retarded <--- may I quote? :P
<shock> *runsandhides*
<MaxeyPad> sure go for it
<MaxeyPad> I deserve to be quoted for being so goddamm stupid
<shock> lol
<zax> ssems like a missed the best bit of the nite
<Riddell> trigx300: why are you running kde apps as root?
<topyli> hmm
<alexander_> wow, the starter guide is really helping me now, thanks a ton guys i owe you one
<MaxeyPad> Just curious, do any of you know of an mp3 player for linux that has tabs, like how foobar for ms windows does
<topyli> foobar? heh
<borgista> mp3 player, as in a program MaxeyPad?
<MaxeyPad> right
<borgista> I've never seen tabs in a player. Maybe amarok?
<topyli> MaxeyPad: why? so you can play 4 songs at once? :)
<borgista> xmms is nice. it's basically winamp(on windows) but without the media library thing
<MaxeyPad> no so the playlists can be organized into tabs.
<chugga> does ubuntu come with wifi tools like kismet?
<MaxeyPad> http://www.forest.impress.co.jp/article/2004/05/18/foobar2000_1s.jpg
<error_29> foobar2000 is a superb player
<error_29> best playlists ever
<topyli> MaxeyPad: ahh. couldn't find a screenshot on their homepage
<error_29> I never liked winamp, hence xmms leaves me cold
<borgista> error. then what do you use, pray tell
<topyli> i'm just using what the gnome folks gime as the default. I AM THE USER
<error_29> nothing yet -- stuck with totem! and no mp3
<borgista> no mp3 support?
<borgista> why not fix that?
<error_29> fresh ubuntu
<borgista> ah
<error_29> I will.  first I have to figure out how to get this thing dual-booting
<borgista> dual booting is usually quite pain free.
<borgista> just uncommenting and editing some things in /etc/fstab
<MaxeyPad> hahah, nevermind i've got foobar playing under crossover office now :)
<error_29> Grub hates me, borgista
<borgista> Ah, did you hit it as a child?
<borgista> hehehe
<WeirdAl> yo dudes... There's loads of Linux releases of Azureus and I have no idea what I'm doing :-)
<WeirdAl> I know I don't want the 64-bit version yet.
<error_29> crossover office?  Maxey, is that an emulator, or are you running it off a network, what?
<apokryphos> WeirdAl: link?
<WeirdAl> I'm guessing GTK...
<MaxeyPad> www.codeweavers.com
<borgista> Get GTK
<borgista> that one
<WeirdAl> thx borg.
<MaxeyPad> its basically wine for the mentally handicapped like myself
<borgista> you have java set up correctly, right?
<apokryphos> yeah, GTK
<error_29> I need that.
<error_29> Wish bsplayer would run in linux
<MaxeyPad> I'm running IE6 also under it.
<topyli> error_29: i've found native stuff for almost everything. the rest i've just kicked :)
<MaxeyPad> the only thing it lacks support for that kind of is a pain is office 2003
<WeirdAl> Yep, just spent ages with <mumblemumble> installing Java
<error_29> This is how I screwed up my partitions, trying to get a distro on here that already had all that stuff, java, mp3 support etc
<error_29> anybody know if the next warty release will at least have firefox 1.0 on it?
<Quest-Master> What can I use to edit an MP3's IDv3 tags?
<kent> error_29, the next Ubuntu release will have that. Warty only gets security updates
<insom> sup yall
<kent> Quest-Master, easytag. I think you can install it from universe in ubuntu.
<topyli> error_29: get hoary sources and build
<dilema> anyone know how to figure out why synaptic keeps crashing?
<dilema> i;ve tried sudo synaptic
<Quest-Master> kent: Thanks.
<dilema> but when it crashes it says nothign
<kent> Quest-Master, but im not sure if its a good program or not. :(
<error_29> topyli, I've never built anything more complex than a large sandwich.
<Quest-Master> I'll try it. :)
<topyli> error_29: no matter. the sandwich didn't come as nice debian sources did it :)
<insom> error:doubble leyer sandwitch?
<error_29> But I'm gonna have to learn I guess, because I've decided that I don't much like gnome
<error_29> and kde is worse, and I don't have a clue as to what to do with iceWM, though it's gorgeous
<topyli> error_29: with wajig: 'wajig build-depend mozilla-firefox ; wajig build mozilla-firefox'. then get some coffee
<Jerub> where should I go to report that both gnome and metacity are steaming piles of dogshit?
<insom> error: ever tried blackbox?
<error_29> wajig?  ok, topyli, thanks
<error_29> metacity, yuck
<error_29> can't even tile or cascade windows
<shock> enlightenment :P
<topyli> error_29: yeah, i've forgotten most debian admin commands since i fell in love with wajig
<error_29> and gnome has done weird things to nautilus
<kent> Jerub, well, if thats the only comment, then i would suggest you go nowhere. But if you have reasons, rational reasons, then perhaps send them to the persons responsibel for the packages :)
<Jerub> kent: its not the persons responsible for the packages per-se.
<error_29> blackbox, seems appealing insom.
<insom> error: u should give it a try then..
<Jerub> its more that they violate just about every standard interface mechanic I know
<kent> Jerub, but to make a difference, its them you should contact, but if your only comment is about dogshit, then you should not send a comment ;)
<topyli> Jerub: fortunately, you don't actually have to use it if you don't like it
<WeirdAl> omh
<error_29> please will the gods of user friendliness port a clone of the old and dead and wonderful BeOs to linux
<topyli> i think there's an openbeos project. but naturally it has nothing to do with linux
<Quest-Master> Jerub: You are not required to use Gnome. However, know that a majority here does, and calling it "dogshit" does not actually do any justice to making it any better. ;)
<Quest-Master> Jerub: There are alternatives. XFCE, KDE, Fluxbox, xpde, and many more.
<topyli> E
<Jerub> I'm sorry, I'm just frustrated.
<Quest-Master> Hehe.
<error_29> Palm bought the orig BeOs.  If they actually use it for something, the competition's toast
<Quest-Master> What's bugging you?
<insom> jerub:what is it so frustrating about gnome?
<WeirdAl> Oops. :-\
<Quest-Master> I rearranged my Gnome to look exactly like the default setup in KDE. :)
<shock> lol
<Jerub> Quest-Master: really simple things that gnome has decided are "Better" for the user, nautilus opening a new window by default every time you click on another folder, can't resize a window using alt-rightclick, can't move windows above the top of the display, etc.
<Quest-Master> Which is what I like about it.. the ability of full customization.
<dilema> lol "spatial"
<shock> *pukes@defaultkde* i arranged my gnome to look like my old fvwm2 :P
<Quest-Master> Jerub: That spatial design can be fixed.
<error_29> Gnome vs Kde reminds me Democrats vs Republicans, essentially the same party
<topyli> Jerub: beyond the dogshit comments, you could always write mail to the usability-list on gnome.org
<Jerub> right, thanks.
<Quest-Master> Jerub: Edit -> Preferences -> Behavior -> Always Open in Browser Windows
<Quest-Master> That will fix it. ;)
<dilema> god what a dumb dumb decision. MS windows 95 and early versions of Macs(Pre OS X) used sspatil..hundreds of millions of dollars of research dn development later they both scrapped "spatial". But of course Gnome devs completely overlooked that
<error_29> I gotta say, every time my panels crash when I change wallpaper, I have thoughts as unkind as Jerub
<Quest-Master> The other things.. I haven't even noticed them, let alone bother me, so yeah.
<Quest-Master> Spatial is horrible.
<Quest-Master> I have no idea why they decided on that.
<dilema> spatial is retarded
<dilema> Quest-Master, i am thinking ego?
<dilema> because they could
<kent> I kind of like spatial nautilus :)
<Quest-Master> Otherwise, Gnome is pretty much perfect though.
<bjugis> I have problems with loading X. Don't know what happend, but now it just won't start. I only get some warnings about EDID in Xorg.0.log(http://84.202.69.32/~bjugis/Xorg.0.log).
<dilema> kent, kinf of like spatial...thats not enough to make it default for every other user
* Quest-Master was a former KDE fan when on SUSE, long ago.
<Quest-Master> Of course, Gnome on SUSE is disastrous
<topyli> spatial is nice for the desktop. you can always use the browser when you have to actually _browse_ your filesystem
<shock> i like the gnome-way, too... but it took me a week of good will :P
<dilema> tolstoy-, isn't that the idea?
<kent> dilema, i was not implying that me liking it was the reason for making it default though..  I just said that I liked it.
<dilema> to browse your files
<Quest-Master> Good thing I picked up Ubuntu.
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<dilema> kent, i know
<dilema> just saying
<stuNNed> Quest-Master: agreed
<error_29> Gnome is sloppy.  Inconsistent, at least in this ubuntu release. Help menus are outdated.  Help browser is near useless.  Icons are mixed up, a mix of ugly old and cool new.
<Quest-Master> Realize that this is Ubuntu's FIRST release.
<error_29> and splitting settings into I don't know how many menus is exasperating
<Quest-Master> I don't remember any distro that did this well on it's first release, all around.
<robtaylor> spatial is actually rather different in gnome than in win95..
<dilema> robodex,  how so?
<dilema> and it's the same idea
<Pluk> anything based on debian is kinda good :)
<topyli> well, it's spatial :)
<Quest-Master> Kinda? Always. ;)
<dilema> uh
<Pluk> ur right :P
<dilema> so give it a new name and it becomes different?
<error_29> Well, Quest-Master, I'm not knocking ubuntu.
<shock> brb (hopefully)
<topyli> dilema:  no. it actually restores window positions and shapes, and gets rid of the filesystem metaphor in favor or the "spatial" desktop metaphor
<robtaylor> dilema: cant quite put my finger on it, something to do with consistent state.. i hated win95 spatial, and natilus atm i quote like, so go figure =)
<dilema> tolstoy-, lol because it remembers size/position?
<robtaylor> like when a folder is open you can see it in the parent
<topyli> dilema: who is tolstoy-?
<dilema> err topyli
* stuNNed just uses nonspatial regular browser
<robtaylor> methinks dilema has tab complete issues ;)
<error_29> I actually like nautilus's current behaviour, just wish I could close all folders with one click in the taskbar
<dilema> because it remembers size/position does not make it different
<dilema> thats a trivial difference
<robtaylor> error_29: yeah that'd be nice
<error_29> and they should have put some toggles at the top of the folder windows to switch to browse (tree) mode
<robtaylor> dilema: have you given it a good play?
<dilema> yes i have
<dilema> used gnome since 1.4
<dilema> spatial is a joke
<stuNNed> error_29: yeah that would be nice
<robtaylor> dilema: have you tried it recently? :P
<topyli> dilema: anyway, when i work, i have stuff on my real desk and on the gnome desktop (documents, folders). when i'm done at the end of a project, i file the stuff at my filesystem (be it the drawers/shelves in the real world or the filesystem on a linux box)
<dilema> i attempted to use spatial to really try to see if there was somethign i was missing
<robtaylor> gnome 2.4 i didnt like it, gnome 2.6 and 2.8 i do..
<error_29> I actually like konqueror a lot for the navigation help, even uses tabs
<dilema> i couldn't find it, i kept asking myself why gnome devs don't learn from others mistakes
<robtaylor> error_29: konqeror definitly has some nice features
<error_29> but ubuntu does have a nice clean and very quick feel
<dilema> topyli, and i think yoiur case spatial works well
<dilema> but thats not justification enough for all of us to hav espatial forced on us. and especially for it to be default
<robtaylor> dilema: you can always install a new file browser
<topyli> dilema: well, i do have a regular, well-ordered filesystem at /home, which i browse with the browser mode
<robtaylor> ;)
<dilema> robtaylor, uh
<dilema> or i can switch to browse mode
<topyli> dilema: spatial is for the desktop
<dilema> topyli, really i thought it was for the command line...
<robtaylor> dilema: actually for me, i use nautilus when doing 'normal user' stuff in spatial and its very good at that, especially when combined with 'places'
<robtaylor> for everything else, bash is my browser of choice ;)
<stuNNed> with spatial there should  be less folders or something imho
<dilema> stuNNed, that defeats the ide aof spatial
<error_29> can someone clarify for me the difference between letting nautilus draw the desktop, and letting metacity do it?
<dilema> and robtaylor but nautilus browse mode should be default
<dilema> error_29, metacity draws windows
<dilema> nautilus draws the desktop
<error_29> I hate the either-orism with Nautilus and metacity:
<dilema> err s/draws/handles
<dilema> error_29, that are two seperate things
<robtaylor> dilema: i disagree myself, but there you go.. convince jdub =)
<topyli> stuNNed: i have 6 folders on the desktop, and spatial handles them well. beyond that, it's browser time :)
<error_29> Either browse mode or the other, either click on title bar to roll up, or to maximize
<error_29> I appreciate the desire to keep controls from getting cluttered, but why not at least give us keyboard, mouse combinations to alter behaviors?
<topyli> error_29: i'd hate it if they would happen at random :)
<error_29> I want to double click to roll up, and Ctrl click to maximize.
<topyli> error_29: keyboard modifiers wouldn't hurt though i guess
<error_29> click to open a folder in window mode or whatever they call it, and Ctrl click to browse
<topyli> yeah, these are all behind the right click menu
<xvers> hey.. can anyone help me, some of my GNOME desktop icons dont show, just a little x in their place.. what can this be due to?
<jdub> error_29: you can modify some keyboard combos in the keyboard shortcuts window, but you can't define mouse buttons in those, for instance.
<robtaylor> error_29: System->Preferences->Windows
<error_29> xvers, that's happened to me too, the Home icon keeps vanishing
<robtaylor> solves one of them
<xvers> the trash can icon disappears too
<error_29> Like I said, the prefs settings give me either-or choices for defaults.
<topyli> sane defaults, less buttons and switches. it's ok. maybe you can do more with gconf-editor if you want to tweak. i've set a couple of keyboard commands there, it's not that bad
<shock> re
<shock> i just tried icewm
<shock> its nice... just that i cant set any proper font
<shock> *sigh*
<geppy> What does the mozilla flashplayer use for sound output?
<WeirdAl> If I use Nautilus to create a launcher in Applications:///Internet, nothing happens when I press OK :-(
<WeirdAl> Do I need root access to do that?
<WeirdAl> And if so, how do I create a launcher with root access?
<jdub> WeirdAl: killall gnome-panel
<WeirdAl> What does that do?
<geppy> Anyone know what sound system the flashplayer plugin uses?
<error_29> Is there some way I can get links I create to be put automatically on the desktop, instead of in the target's folder?
<awtomlinson> i need help mounting an external firewire hard drive.  not sure if the filesystem is fat32 or ntfs
<ajay> hello all
#ubuntu 2005-03-06
<error_29> must be a file I could edit somewhere for that
<shock> hoi
<error_29> iceWM has some really nice themes
<shock> is there a dock for wmaker apps in ubuntu-gnome ?
<robtaylor> geppy: i think it tries to be intelligent :/
<ajay> New to Ubuntu.  so i have a couple of questions.  is there anyway to install software like goobox on warty on powerpc?
<robtaylor> geppy: probably alsa if its there
<geppy> robtaylor:  =/
<pixelmonkey> does anyone notice that in Hoary's evolution, quoting of e-mails is broken?
<geppy> robtaylor:  I'm not getting any sound.
<robtaylor> geppy: have you got esd or polypaudio running?
<dstevens> Does anyone know of a port of http://www.asterisk.org/ Asterisk PBX i know there is a debian iso, but not ubuntu as far as i see.
<jinty> hey robtaylor
<geppy> robtaylor:  I've tried with/without ESD, with/without JACK (hah, yeah right), and I've got OSS and ALSA working, as well as PortAudio.
<geppy> robtaylor:  I've tried both with and without.
<robtaylor> on that note does anyone else keep getting messages about /dev/dsp in use with the new polypaudio stuff ?
<robtaylor> jinty: hey!!!
<robtaylor> geppy: warty right?
<geppy> robtaylor:  Right.
<jinty> Didn't expect you around these parts
<robtaylor> jinty: just hanging out ;) hoary's been giveing me jyp recently :(
<WeirdAl> Can I have an answer that'll actualy work please? :-\
<geppy> robtaylor:  Oh, it seems to only work with ESD, and I just realized that my "testing" last night was when I was way too tired to think clearly.  You have to kill all instances of firefox for it to see that ESD is running.
<robtaylor> geppy: ahha
<neighborlee> anyone else having trouble with automounting in hoary ?
<robtaylor> i'm starting to worry about the polypaudio plan :/
<geppy> On that note...  ESD sucks.  Does the gstreamer swf decoder work well, and, if so, does it work with firefox?
<geppy> robtaylor:  There's nothing better, at the moment.
<robtaylor> geppy: libswf sucks, i'm afraid
<WeirdAl> Someone tell me how to make a launcher that stays around after I press OK?
<geppy> robtaylor:  JACK is pretty badass.  As soon as ESD is implemented as a client, as well as OSS and ALSA, it should be good for everyday use.
<robtaylor> geppy: well i had my system set up with dmix and that was working much better than i expected..
<geppy> robtaylor:  Oh.  Other than the flashplayer-nonfree, are there any good players?
<geppy> robtaylor:  True, but then you can't use OSS apps.
<robtaylor> geppy: yep. i have a whole plan for pushing for jack everywhere after hoary =)
<geppy> robtaylor:  And there's no way to do a wrapper.
<robtaylor> with gst-jackasyn
<geppy> robtaylor:  Why not stary not? =D
<geppy> haha
<geppy> Awesome.
<geppy> robtaylor:  I'm working on esd-jack. =D
<robtaylor> and rtp transports for remote desktops
<geppy> =D
<robtaylor> geppy: see above =)
<S1nn3r> hi all
<geppy> =)
<robtaylor> i mean it. i'm just putting a badass gstreamer rtp plugin into gst-plugins as we speak
<geppy> Need beta testers? =)
* robtaylor grrs at autoconf
<geppy> hahaha
<robtaylor> heh
<geppy> autoconf is teh sux0r
<robtaylor> well it rocks and sucks simuntanously i find
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> Yeah.
<robtaylor> kinda like a granny
<geppy> hahahaha
<robtaylor> (with mints! with mints! you dirty minded... ;) ;) )
<geppy> hahahahahahahahahahaha =)
<S1nn3r> anyone know why alsa ant detecting my sound card on startup (am in the process of first run after install .. updateing now)
<robtaylor> right, back to autofoo..
<dstevens> mum jokes i can handle but nan jokes are just plain wrong!
<S1nn3r> is alsa support for all the supported soundcards set up in ubuntu or ?
<robtaylor> dstevens: it was safer than the other analogy that popped in my head...
<nixman> anyone can tell me any reason why the usb mouse would just not light up when i plug in ? i know the mouse works.
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, what sound card do you have ?
<det> how does the ubuntu package repository get built? mirror of Debian and then individual packages are modified?
<dstevens> robtaylor: i bet it was.
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: VIA 82xx
<nico2012> ciao people =)
<robtaylor> det: totally autobuilt from source forked off controlled imports of debian unstable, i believe
<akurashy> hello im having some weird issues in ubuntu hoary, i installed everything fine and all but some apps doesnt run, like my xmms,  when i play a music it freeze and my bzflag when i type the command to run it it says there no bash
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: thats the driver ive needed for the onboard sound in the past
<nixman> which package i have to install to make sure usb mouse works ?
<robtaylor> nixman: should Just Work
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, the oss drivers are probably loaded what does lsmod | grep via output
<geppy> nixman:  If it doesn't light up, then it's broken.
<geppy> nixman:  It doesn't matter if it's detected; it should light up if it's working.
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, if the oss drivers are loaded then alsa will not work
<nixman> geppy, it lights up until ubntu boots. and it works fine in that other os.
<det> robodex, do apt-get.org sources in general work with Ubuntu?
<geppy> nixman:  Do you have the USB libraries?  Idon'
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: its still cleaning up after the first run and update.. will get back to you when its done
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, okie :)
<geppy> nixman:  I don't think that you actually have to download those anymore, though.
<error_29> If I wan't to try hoary, what's the best approach, just update stuff from the server, or burn a cd and reinstall everthing?
<apokryphos> error_29: The former, definitely.
<nixman> geppy, i did not had the usb mouse at install time. not sure if they got installed or what they are
<LinuxJones> error_29, you can update using apt-get or synaptic
<S1nn3r> hmm why isnt ALSA the default .. OSS is pretty much dead
<geppy> nixman:  No idea.
<S1nn3r> apart from legacy support that is
<error_29> thanks.  I'm gonna take the plunge, since I finally had the sense to make a seperate home partition
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, I don't know why the alsa drivers aren't working out of the box, oss probably ahs taken control for some odd reason
<nixman> geppy, i am suspecting some pkges are missing. i dont see any thing logged in var/log/messages when i plug unplug
<robodex> det: pardon?
<robodex> did you mean robtaylor? ;)
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: arg, hm.. so how do i go about killing OSS in ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, you will have to unload the modules
* akurashy is away: taking a shower
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, then add the alsa modules using modprobe
<geppy> nixman:  No idea.
<geppy> nixman: Sorry.
<det> robodex, yes :(
<robodex> hehe np ;)
<nixman> anyone else can suggest must have pkgs for a usb mouse ?
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: probibly have to go looking for the alsa conf to right ?
<LinuxJones> nixman, your usb mouse isn't working ?
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, alsaconf isn't installed in Ubuntu by defaule :(
<nixman> LinuxJones, yes ... unfortunately. what are the must have pkgs ?
<LinuxJones> err default
<LinuxJones> nixman, usbhid usbcore
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: oh great, so much for the install and go idea then, heh
<LinuxJones> nixman, but they whould be loaded automatically
<LinuxJones> nixman, unplug your mouse then plug it back in again
<zenrox> nixman,  you  have to reconfigure your xsever
<TetrisMaster> will the free demo of Partition Magic partition a drive sucessfully?
<nixman> LinuxJones, i did that multiple times. with no logs in /var/log/messages
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, 1 set backward to take 2 steps forward :)
<nixman> zenrox, it does not light up even ?
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: so first get rid of OSS modules,make sure the alsa ones are loading then create the alsa conf file ?
<zenrox> my usb mouse works just fine and its wireless
<zenrox> and my keyboard too
<nixman> TetrisMaster, there is a free alternative partimage if i remember correctly and it comes with knoppix.
<zenrox> qtparted
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, yeah basically
<TetrisMaster> nixman knpppix wont run correctly on my computer :(
<shock> damnit... i want a middlemousebuton menu for applications in gnome!
<dataw0lf> parted.
<nixman> TetrisMaster, what you tried and what was wrong ?
<zenrox> shock, i want to get my mouse to scroll sidewas
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: think im gonna see if i can get Nvidia acell up and running first.. then go back to alsa heh
<shock> :D
<zenrox> lol
<carajean> is it a good idea to upgrade to hoary?
<LinuxJones> S1nn3r, that's pretty easy to do did you see the howto on the ubuntu site ?
<LinuxJones> carajean, how new are you to Linux ?
<TetrisMaster> wont recognise monitor correctly, and there are other errors that i dont know of
<S1nn3r> LinuxJones: yep.. which is precisely why im doing that first .. always do the easy stuff first
<carajean> very new well i been usin it since about xmas
<nixman> TetrisMaster, try some of the options explained in F{2,3,4} specially the vga options
<TetrisMaster> i cant even log into root
<LinuxJones> carajean, well it is working ok for me but it is a development branch and can have some issues for people from time to time
<nixman> LinuxJones, usbhid and usbcore are not loaded in etc/modules. which order should they get loaded
<LinuxJones> nixman, lsmod | grep usb        are they listed ?
<WeirdAl> Anyone know an FTP command that'll let me GET everything in a directory?
<WeirdAl> While I'm here
<ompaul> WeirdAl, mget *
<WeirdAl> ty
<nixman> LinuxJones, i only have usbcore loaded
<LinuxJones> nixman, modprobe usbhid
<LinuxJones> nixman, that should be loaded by default
<WeirdAl> know a way of stopping it asking me for y/n for each file?
<neighborlee> im' running the ut2k4 installer via : sh linux-installer.sh..its working but i'm not getting the nice 'loki' gui installer..instead I get what looks like ncurses ( ugly)...why is it doing this ? ;-))???
<stuNNed> neighborlee: that is the new installer ;)
<neighborlee> haha yeah right ..funnny <<<
<LinuxJones> WeirdAl, during an upgrade ?
* ompaul wonders why it is that xmms loads an album twice when double clicked :-), and I am really trying to not be ironic except in a an alanis morrisette sort of way
<LinuxJones> WeirdAl, sorry
<nixman> LinuxJones, i restarted hotplug after loading the module still no life !
<WeirdAl> No, just normal FTP There are 86 files in here and it's asking for confirmation on
<WeirdAl> all of them.
<stuNNed> ompaul: hah!
<WeirdAl> I want to go to bed :-p
<TetrisMaster> how can i ghange vga parametes?
<LinuxJones> nixman, unplug then plug back in your usb mouse then tail /var/log/messages
<stuNNed> TetrisMaster: what parameters?
<LinuxJones> nixman, is there any power to your mouse ?
<LinuxJones> nixman, is it an optical ?
<nixman> LinuxJones, no light at all .. and still no logs
<Nermal> WeirdAl, type prompt
<nixman> LinuxJones, yes
<farruinn> any warty users have their mouse turn black randomly?
<LinuxJones> nixman, argh....it's not like shut off in bios by accident or somthing :D
<ompaul> WeirdAl, okay stop the transfer and type prompt - this toggles that effect
<ompaul> ohh
<WeirdAl> thanks guys :-)
<WeirdAl> It's a learning experience in here!
<nixman> LinuxJones, cant be works fine under xp on the same box (a laptop)
<WeirdAl> I'm going to bed
<LinuxJones> nixman, usb suppor tis usually awesome in linux wth is going on
<WeirdAl> Thanks all for any help I may or may not have received today.
<nixman> LinuxJones, no idea as well !
* ompaul plays british steel and wonders where his vinal copy is :) 
<LinuxJones> nixman, I wish I had an answer for you
<nixman> LinuxJones, i just tried all the 3 usb ports. has to do with software
<LinuxJones> nixman, what kind of motherboard do you have ?
* ompaul wonders what a winfast chip does
<ompaul> I doubt if it is of use in the real world
<nixman> LinuxJones, no idea its a brand new laptop. compaz presario r3440
<LinuxJones> nixman, god who knows what hardware they have in that :(
<nixman> LinuxJones, usb controller from nvidia
<LinuxJones> nixman, you have one of those nforce thingy's ?
<LinuxJones> nixman, lspci might off a clue
<nixman> LinuxJones, yup nforce3 2 are 1.1 and one looks like 2.0
<nixman> LinuxJones, i just did that ...
<LinuxJones> nixman, that's a start let me search google
* ompaul left my father in law this evening with him running ubuntu and it his first computer :)
<Nermal> :)
<photoguy41> does anyone know of a good place to get login screens and backgrounds?
<ompaul> photoguy41, apart from generating them yourself you can get "gnome" themes
<photoguy41> where?
<Nermal> art.gnome.org
* ompaul grins at Nermal 
<tritium> and http://www.gnome-look.org/
<photoguy41> i would love to set up my own themes, but that seems hard
* Nermal grins back
<ompaul> photoguy41, well do what you can one step at a time - only make small adjustments
<photoguy41> how would you make your own icons?
<shock> <photoguy41> i would love to set up my own themes, but that seems hard -- not hard... just time consuming
<ompaul> Nermal, that was several orders of magnatitude faster than I could have typed it
<photoguy41> yeah, thats what i ment
<Nermal> ompaul, and I've been drinking :)
<shock> <photoguy41> gimp
<ompaul> Nermal, coffee?
<Nermal> beer :)
<ompaul> ahh
<Nermal> or inkscape
<Nermal> for vector stuff
<ompaul> Nermal, would you use vector stuff for icons?
<ompaul> Nermal, or more to the point
<photoguy41> what size would i make them?
<Nermal> for svg you would
<Nermal> ompaul, jakub has some thoughts on inkscape in his blog
<ompaul> Nermal, actually I now see the logic, not a bad idea
<ompaul> at al
<ompaul> all even
<ompaul> photoguy41, well you would make them the size that suits your desktop
<Nermal> ompaul, :)
<Nermal> icons. uh... make them big and shrink them down
<photoguy41> yeah
<Nermal> 64x64, 32x32, 24x24
<Nermal> etc
<ompaul> photoguy41, what Nermal actaully said
<photoguy41> is there a program i would use for GDM's?
<Nermal> gimp
<aardvark> has anyone here tried to upgrade to hoary via apt/synaptic
<Nermal> there is probably an xcf template floating around
<Nermal> aardvark, aye
<Nermal> via apt
<LinuxJones> aardvark, yeah
<photoguy41> aardvark?
* ompaul sees the word apt and goes apt-getting
<dilou> hello evrybody
<aardvark> actually I need to get a list of the apt entries to do
<stuNNed> ompaul: lol :)
<nixman> LinuxJones, i'll catch up with you later if you find anything ... this is puzzling me. wife cannot wait longer :-)
<stuNNed> hi dilou
<LinuxJones> nixman, :)
<dilou> hi stuNNed
<dilou> i want some help
<LinuxJones> welcome dilou
<dilou> i begin with linux
<dilou> i m not very good
<dilou> and i want to install
<dilou> the jre
<dilou> with mozilla firefox
<dilou> and i don't know how to do
<aardvark> where can I get a list of entries for apt in order to upgrade to hoary ?
<dilou> ... please help me
<ompaul> Nermal, and just for fun my wife actually is running ubuntu on her first computer - I must change over one of these days
<dilou> thx LinuxJones...
<ompaul> stuNNed, what has you laughing so much?
<Quest-Master> dilou: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<dilou> ok thx Quest-Master
<stuNNed> ompaul: apt-getting makes me happy?
<ompaul> stuNNed, yeah :)
<Nermal> dilou, ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<LinuxJones> dilou, I don't know if this might help also >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=jre
<Nermal> worked for me :)
<aardvark> hoary apt entries anyone ?
<dilou> thk u very much LinuxJones and Nermal
<poofyhair> hello
<Nermal> aardvark, um.. just switch warty for hoary
<Nermal> lo poofyhair :)
<kroon> Any news on wether Mono will be supported in hoary ?
<Nermal> umm. it's in hoary
<Nermal> not sure what you mean by supported
<aardvark> Nermal, that simple......its too simple
<photoguy41> what program is used to edit xml files
<Nermal> aardvark, thats what I thought
<Nermal> it worked though
<kroon> Nermal, its in universe, not in main, that is it is not supported
<ompaul> photoguy41, you can use any editor to do that
<Nermal> then do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nermal> kroon, ah
<aardvark> Nermal, thanks
<photoguy41> when i try to open it in gimp it wont let me
<Nermal> aardvark, best do it without X running
<poofyhair> there is a troll Ubuntu review on Os news
<Nermal> heh
<LinuxJones> poofyhair, what's the link ?
<poofyhair> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9793
* Nermal stops reading at "I'd better start by admitting that I'm a fan of KDE"
<DeusY> hello
<ompaul> photoguy41, one of the things about ubuntu and linux in general is that there are many ways to do a job, if I was to edit files of that kind I would most likely use bluefish but that is me
<photoguy41> im going to have to read about it
<photoguy41> thanks for your help
<Nermal> "I tried to play a Metallica DVD but Totem, the software provided, threw up its hands and instantly admitted defeat. I know that the code to read DVDs is available, but apparently not in the Gnome world."
<Nermal> what a complete tard
<DeusY> i need to reinstall from it's cd the Warty release. The current instalation has been updated in time. Where can I find the update files to backup so that I will not need to download them again ?
<Da1> hello all
<Nermal> DeusY, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Da1> i need some help big time
<DeusY> Nermal thanks
<aleitner_> how can i register a new inet protocol with a new application?
<Da1> can someone help me please?
<Nermal> well.. whats the problem
<Nermal> don't make us work for the info as well as giving you an answer
<aleitner_> there used to be a capplet in gnome-control-center to do that, but with gnome 2.10 i cannot seem to find it anymore...
<LinuxJones> poofyhair, they don't even have proper grammar in that article
<Da1> i have 2 HDD's, the master has windows xp on it and the slave has this ubuntu os on it, i think, well i want top have a dual boot screen so i can boot into winxp when i want
<poofyhair> damn, this article makes me mad.......:(
<Nermal> alainm, I presume that would be some mime.conf file ;|
<poofyhair> 2 seconds in the Ubuntu guide would have fixed everything
<Nermal> poofyhair, aye.. one more retard to add to the list :/
<LinuxJones> poofyhair, "It was not happy with my choices and only allowed my to continue with the installation after I had also formatted my /home partition."
<Nermal> a metallica dvd.. I ask you...
<ompaul> poofyhair, so do not get mad get even - write a rebuttal
<Da1> i have 2 HDD's, the master has windows xp on it and the slave has this ubuntu os on it, i think, well i want top have a dual boot screen so i can boot into winxp when i want
<robodex> I know one guy who wrote ubuntu off because he said the apt repository sucked
<robodex> and I asked him if he enabled universe
<robodex> he didn't
<Spotlight> hello?
<Nermal> Da1, it should have spotted it
<Spotlight> does this work?
<AngryClip> is it possible to have a different wallpaper on each of my virtual desktops?
<Nermal> if not add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ompaul> Spotlight, does what work?
<Da1> well it instantly goes into ubuntu
<Nermal> Spotlight, no
<Spotlight> ok, good
<Spotlight> lol
<Spotlight> just checking
<Da1> nermal how can i make sure it has not overwritten my winxp wdd?
<Nermal> Da1, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/<mountpoint> ?
<Da1> im new to this
<Da1> :/
<Spotlight> i need help with my installation of ubuntu on a really old computer
<Da1> what do i do?
<Spotlight> anyone want to help me
<Spotlight> please
<ompaul> Da1, I suppose if you typed df you could see if where / was like in my case the returned information is  /dev/hda3             45311744   5519708  37490324  13% / you will note the /dev/hda part if you have that in your table you might just have
<Nermal> Spotlight, ffs.. whats wrong
<TetrisMaster> Does any1 in here know much about "Vector Linux" i have a C:\\ drive in NTFS 80gigs, and a D:\\ drive FAT32 120 gigs, i want to load up vector linux on my C:\\ drive....will vector linux automatically promt me to create partitions when loading...and will that partition method result in loss of original data?
<Spotlight> ok
<Da1> nermal its mounted at /dev/hdb1
<Nermal> oh
<Spotlight> i tried installing ubuntu on a 166 mhz computer with 32m of ram
<Nermal> right.. bedtime
<Spotlight> i did the custom install
<Nermal> Spotlight, eep.. I had trouble with 32mb ram
<TetrisMaster> i am running XP, and do not have Partition Magic
<neighborlee> sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<neighborlee> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied ???
<Spotlight> it locks up everytime and starts looping a thing that tells me it enters low memory mode
<Nermal> neighborlee, chmod 755 linux-installer.sh ?
<neighborlee> Nermal, I can't its on disk
<mike998> chmod +x linux-installer.sh
<Nermal> o
<neighborlee> but thx just the same
<dilou> doesn't work ...
<Da1> ompaul it says /dev/hdb1
<dilou> i m so sad
<Spotlight> i want to make a web server (very simple one), would you recomend a different version of linux
<ompaul> neighborlee, sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<Spotlight> i don't want to find ram for this old thing
<Nermal> dilou, ?
<dilou> yes Nermal
<dilou> it doesn't work
<ompaul> Da1, so you did not over write the first partition
<ompaul> Da1, so you did not over write the first drive even
<Da1> so why cant i boot into win xp
<Nermal> oh.. it worked fine for me
<TetrisMaster> can anyone help me in Vector Linux version 5.0 SOHO??
<Nermal> following the guide
<Da1> is there a way to make a dual boot screen?
<ompaul> Da1, cd /boot/grub
<neighborlee> ompaul, k ill try that
<dilou> yes i try to do so but doesn t work Nermal
<Nermal> TetrisMaster, why would we be able to answer vector linux questions in an ubuntu linux channel?
<ompaul> Da1, cat menu.lst
<Da1> ok ompaulim there
<Nermal> dilou, an error message would be nice
<neighborlee> ompaul, well that worked..its loading but I stilll get the nasty ncurses GUI instead of the nice 'loki' one .sigh ;(
<TetrisMaster> dont know....dont know many other linux channels
<Nermal> if you actually want some help
<Spotlight> CAN ANYONE RECOMEND SOME VERSION OF LINUX TO WORK ON AN OLD COMPUTER, I MEAN VERY OLD
<dilou> but it is in french Nermal
<Spotlight> ubuntu seems to lock up
<Nermal> Spotlight, don't shout
<Da1> ompaul i have entered that
<ompaul> Spotlight, don't should please, you will not get an answer that way
<Spotlight> i am not shouting
<Nermal> Spotlight, debian probably
<Spotlight> ok
<ompaul> Spotlight, capitals are shouting in irc :)
<Spotlight> ok
<Spotlight> never used irc, sorry
<Spotlight> just wanted to make it stand out
<Spotlight> :)
<TetrisMaster> where is a linux help channel?
<Nermal> #linuxhelp?
<ompaul> Da1, in there can you see an amount of seconds
<Pluk> debian minimal install and then something like fluxbox or icewm as windowmanager
<TetrisMaster> ok
<Spotlight> ahhh
<Spotlight> ok
<pblogic> Hello there!
<Spotlight> well, where can i get that (i am new)
<Spotlight> i have a debian install disk
<Spotlight> then what
<Da1> ompaul, a timeout bit?
<Pluk> you better read the debian install docs on www.debian.org
<poofyhair> not debian
<ompaul> Da1, yes increase that for a start so that it will not "straight away"!
<poofyhair> do an ubuntu custom install
<pblogic> Hi there guys, mind if I ask a couple of questions?
<Spotlight> i tried that
<Pluk> but ubuntu costum givs you minimal too
<Spotlight> it hangs everytime
<Da1> ompaulk its set on 3 seconds already :/
<poofyhair> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<aardvark> I am doing a apt-get dist-upgrade and getting "the following packages have been kept back" ????
<Pluk> whats really old btw?
<ompaul> Da1, make it 10 seconds
<Da1> ok
<Spotlight> 166 Mhz, 32 m Ram
<Da1> how? :P
<aardvark> going warty -> hoary
<Spotlight> 2.6 GB
<Pluk> aardvark, some packages are broken and have been kept back so then wont break you comp
<Spotlight> is that too old
<pblogic> I decided to try ubuntu. I can't get X to start, and couldnt with mandrake either. However knoppix runs fine, and I had a nice install of mepis running well, even to the pointof running world of warcraft on it. However on some other distros I cant get the x server running. Im pretty new... any ideas?
<Pluk> prolly will get fixed in a day
<ompaul> Da1, now that your there can you tell me if you have title         Windows?
<pblogic> Also, I am pretty unclear on how to login as a superuser in ubuntu, or get the nvidia driver from the command line?
<Spotlight> so is debian the one i should try to run
<shock> <pblogic> boot knoppix - copy the XF86Config and use it on ubuntu as a "guide"
<pblogic> Ok, im in knoppix right now
<shock> <pblogic> sudo bash should give you a root shell
<shock> :P
<poofyhair> then your only hope is like...............Damn Small Linux
<Da1> yes ompaul i have title        windows 95/98/NP/2000
<shock> ;)
<poofyhair> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Pluk> debian will do on that
<ompaul> Da1, has it a # in front of it?
<pblogic> so, I would just type sudo bash?
<shock> DSL is noice
<Da1> yes ompaul
<Spotlight> will damn small linux work with apache and other stuff needed for a server
<shock> tried it a week ago =)
<pblogic> thanks! sorry im still quite a newb
<ghita> just upgraded to openoffice2 and when i try to open or to save openoffice freez.Please help
<shock> np
<Pluk> dunno if it will a gui normally :)
<ompaul> Da1, well clear out those # in that section reboot and see what happens
<Spotlight> oh well
<Pluk> icewm orlly
<Pluk> prolly*
<Da1> ok how do i clear them #'s?
<Spotlight> are there install instruction for that stuff anywhere
<poofyhair> Damn Small is debian, made for old machines
<ompaul> Da1, well how did you increase to 10 the timeout?
<Spotlight> ahhh
<pblogic> also, on mepis I could not find the kernel source anywhere. is the kernel source availible for ubuntu? I need it to do a proper install of the  nvidia driver
<Spotlight> i think i miht try it
<ElementalDragon> hello
<poofyhair> like Ubuntu for the old
<Spotlight> might
<Spotlight> lol
<Da1> i havent yet ompaul
<Spotlight> can it run a GUI
<Da1> not sure how to :P
<poofyhair> And for Minicds
<Spotlight> can it run a  GUI
<ElementalDragon> i kinda have a problem that i'm hoping someone may be able to help me with
<poofyhair> it uses Flux I think by default
<hyperbole> people, I'm in trouble
<S1nn3r> gah, when i tryed to change the login screen it messed up.. and now the logout menuitem doesnt work
<Spotlight> ahhh
<Spotlight> ok, thank you poofyhair
<aardvark> so I did the dist-upgrade but it still says Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" ?
<hyperbole> I somehow have *not* created a root password
<Spotlight> i will worship you forever
<Spotlight> lol
<poofyhair> No prob. good Luck.
<Spotlight> ty
<ompaul> Da1, sticking out your tounge at a person who is helping and feeling like he has been dragged though a swamp backwards really boosts his commitment :)
<hyperbole> and now I can *not* login to my root account
<aardvark> I expect Hoary the Hairmaster
<poofyhair> Did you sudo apt-get update?
<shock> <hyperbole> sudo bash
<shock> narf
<Dave2> Hey. I asked this yesterday, but my wifi died about 2 seconds after. Are there any plans for Xorg 6.8.2 to be included in Ubuntu Hoary, or will I have to rely on custom packages?
<ompaul> Da1, so can you use vi?
<shock> or sudo passwd even
<Da1> lol sorry i think of the tounge as a silly messing around emoticon lol dont take it the wrong way matey
<Dave2> (I've probably missed some obvious page with the info on, as normal)
<ElementalDragon> how can i get the Ubuntu installer to detect one of my 2 disc drives?
<Da1> whats vi??
<Da1> im very new to this
<aardvark> so it appears the upgrade from warty to hoary did not work
<farruinn> Da1: we are not a search engine, you can look that one up
<hyperbole> sudo bash asks me for my password
<aardvark> wtheck
<pblogic> isnt it dangerous to give any user the ability to execute commands as root?
<shock> vi is the pain version of vim (the greatest editor ever)
<hyperbole> which isn't there, and this is the problem
<hyperbole> vi is an editor
<ompaul> Da1, I did end the line with :) which might indicate that you should not take what I said too seriously
<aardvark> vi rox
<hyperbole> you would better use nano :)
<ompaul> Da1, vi is an editor
<Da1> lol ok :P :D
<shock> <hyperbole> Your password
<Dave2> vim > vi!
<shock> of your primary user (the one during installation)
<aardvark> Dave2 if(edit){vi}
<hyperbole> yeah... I kindof forgot.... :)
<Da1> ok so ompaul i go into vi?
<ompaul> Dave2, vi/m ! not emacs :)
<hyperbole> I don't renember it asking me
<ompaul> ooh dear I am tired
<shock> u dont have a root password in ubuntu
<Dave2> vim > emacs > vi
<shock> just use sudo
<shock> and your users pass
<aardvark> Dave2, to vi is to edit
<pblogic> hmmmm doesnt that mean ANY user can use sudo to execute commands as root?
<hyperbole> does it work that way? kool :)
<shock> no
<pblogic> with a root password only I can
* ompaul installs Dave2 on a windows box and adds files and removes them lots of times to cause pain through defragging
<shock> only the ones in the sudoers file
<andrewski> what's the best way for ubuntu users to get the xchat systray plugin?
<pblogic> Oh ok!
<Dave2> argh :(
<shock> (to edit this file use 'visudo')
* Dave2 wonders if anyone knows the answer to his original question
<ompaul> Da1, okay type "vi menu.lst"
<aardvark> anyone ideas why my hoary upg failed ?
<ElementalDragon> the Ubuntu installer won't recognize my Asus CD-RW drive, or my Lite-ON DVD+/-RW drive
<pblogic> hmmm sorry to bother again, but I cant seem to find the XF86Config on the knoppix cd.. where would it be located?
<Da1> ok done ompaul
<shock> in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<shock> something like that
<hyperbole> ehm... that isn't allowed, either
<mseney> is it bad practice to have sudo not prompt for a password and furthermore is that even possible to accomplish?
<mjr> umm, I rather doubt that the CD contains an XF86Config
<ompaul> Da1, type "/Windows" and hit enter
<hyperbole> mseney: that is bad practice :)
<mjr> it probably has to be generated on the fly
<pblogic> Ummm... if it doesnt then how do I get a gui?
<mseney> k
<shock> <hyperbole> - are you logged in as the user u set up the system with?
<ompaul> Da1, hit the home key
<pblogic> Then where is it stored?
<Dave2> /etc/X11/
<hyperbole> no, well I did make a bit of a trouble, perhaps
<pblogic> because I can get an xserver running on  knoppix and mepis but not ubuntu
<hyperbole> I just started the installation
<ompaul> Da1, are you with me?
<pblogic> Yes, but im runnig on a CD... if it isnt stored on the cd, then where would it be?
<pblogic> see what I mean?
<Dave2> generated at boot and stored in a ramdisk
<Dave2> ?
<pblogic> mjr said it wouoldnt be on the cd
<hyperbole> and I created a user account on the fly by chrooting to /target in the second terminal
<shock> in the ramdisk knoppix has created
<hyperbole> and I'm using that account right now
<mseney> hyperbole, how good is Ubuntu w/ setting up a dual boot system Ex) Windows XP and Ubuntu. just curious cuz one time i was installing suse 9.1 and almost messed up my partition table
<mseney> hyperbole, i hate having xp but my GF uses it and she isn't fond of linux heh
<shock> <pblogic> - knoppix installs into a "ramdisk" - so just look at /etc/X11/
<pblogic> any idea how to get to the ramdisck?
<thenuke> huh, if I try to remove ppp with synaptic, it will remove ubuntu-base also :O
<Dave2> It'll be mounted as /
<shock> <mseney> done it 5 times now
<shock> never ever any problem
<hyperbole> slack does this very well, as well
<shock> :)
<Pluk> thenuke, ubuntu-base is just a meta package , its safe to unsinstall ppp
<shock> k - I'll be back... need a smoke - this conversations here are sooooo confusing :P
<thenuke> Pluk: ah, okey then.
<Pluk> its a container that lists all subpackages
<Pluk> installing ubuntu-base again gives you ppp also
<hyperbole> so, in other words, I'm still in trouble :)
<thenuke> and what might the difference between remove package and completely remove
<chugga> does ubuntu come with wifi tools like kismet?
<farruinn> completely remove gets rid of the config files as well
<thenuke> roger, thanks
<aardvark> anyone ideas why my hoary upg failed ?
<aardvark> uhh I am not seeing the light ?
<Pluk> whats the error you get aardvark ?
<aardvark> no error
<hyperbole> is there a way to find out what account I installed ubuntu with?
<aardvark> how do I determine if upg success ?
<Pluk> remember hoary is still beta and contantly being worked on
<aardvark> I am on cmmd line
<chugga> yo someone answer me dammit
<pblogic> where is the kernel source stored in ubuntu?
<Pluk> in /usr/src pblogic
<pblogic> thanks!
<Pluk> if it is installed
<aardvark> chugga, whats up
<pblogic> how do I isntall it if its not? apt-get?
<Pluk> yes
<S1nn3r> when i first ran Ubuntu Gnome didnt have the "wait ages till the logout dialog apears" issue, and now it does
<S1nn3r> :/
<chugga> aardvark, hey man, just wondering if ubuntu comes with wifi tools like kismet,
<aardvark> pblogic, use the tarball
<Hiryu_> what's up with gcc-3.4 for ubuntu? I don't see it as installable
<pblogic> I dont know how  yet :)
<Hiryu_> apt-cache search shows no gcc-3.4 packages :(
<Pluk> aardvark, ctrl+clt+F1 on top youll see what you running
<Pluk> alt*
<aardvark> Pluk, says warty
<Hiryu_> do I need a better sources.list?
<aardvark> thats the problem
<aardvark> I expected Hoary
<aardvark> bloody 'ell
<Hiryu_> is ubuntu compatable with the regular debian repositories?
<Pluk> then do a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<farruinn> Hiryu_: that's in the faq
<aardvark> Pluk, thats what I did
<aardvark> nada luck
<Pluk> broken packages
<Hiryu_> thanks
<aardvark> Pluk, many were kept back
<Pluk> some packages are broken and have been kept back so then wont break you comp
<aardvark> ok
<aardvark> I'll leave it
<Pluk> it will be fixed in a few hours prolly
<Pluk> maybe a day
<aardvark> chugga, yes kismet and other tools avail
<TetrisMaster> wil QTparted make a partition on NTFS file format without messing up data in other partitions on that drive?
<hyperbole> no
<aardvark> chugga, dwnld kismet and compile
<Hiryu_> does ubuntu just not have higher than gcc-3.2?
<hyperbole> that is to say, don't trust linux ntfs support
<farruinn> Hiryu_: are you in hoary or warty?
<TetrisMaster> how can i partition my MS partition to run linux
<Hiryu_> far: warty, which is more recent?
<farruinn> Hiryu_: actually I have 3.3 and 3.4 in warty
<farruinn> hoary is recent, but in development
<TetrisMaster> an 80gig NTFS C:\\ drive all one partition...i want to make a 40gig partition holding a 1024mb swap space, and all the rest as my Root, and Home
<Hiryu_> so it's like debian's sid?
<farruinn> yeah
<akmodi> hi----I'm a newbie
<Pluk> its sometimes newer then debian unstable
<akurashy> hello im having some weird issues in ubuntu hoary, i installed everything fine and all but some apps doesnt run, like my xmms,  when i play a music it freeze and my bzflag when i type the command to run it it says there no bash
* akurashy is back (gone 01:13:05)
<farruinn> Pluk: I htink he means in the sense that sid will eventually become stable as will hoary
<nysin> If I'm running Debian unstable and interested in moving more completely from python2.3 to python2.4, yet find various packages (most of which just reference "python", which depends on "python2.3", but one of which, libsvn0, explicitly depends on python2.3), how safe is it for my install and as regards screwing up other packages to add ubuntu's python-dependent packages?
<nysin> (I guess that would be the subversion stuff and the python virtual package
<Hiryu_> far: so if I switch from warty to hoary, and I'm already experienced with sid, the world won't explode, right?
<Pluk> yeah i understood but wanted to point out the freshness :)
<akmodi> I have just installed Ubuntu----but my Creative ISA sound card does not get recognised---can anyone help?
<farruinn> Hiryu_: you'd probably be fine
<Hiryu_> far: eeeexcellent
<ebone> Hey guys.
<Pluk> aardvark had problems upgrading to hoary right now
<ebone> anyone gotten mod_mono working with apache2 on Ubuntu ?
<farruinn> Pluk: I understand, I like bragging about Ubuntu too =)
<Hiryu_> far: does it have xorg 6.8+?
<Pluk> so i guess upgrading to hoary is broken right now
<farruinn> Hiryu_: no idea, there's an unofficial website that's like packages.debian.org or you could browse around archive.ubuntu.com
<Pluk> farruinn, yeah me2 :D
<aardvark> yeah I will try tomorrow
<Pluk> actually there is a site somewhere
<Hiryu_> far: cool... I still don't have gcc-3.4, I think my sources.list is pretty sparse
<Pluk> unofficial though
<farruinn> Hiryu_: perhaps you need the warty-updates repository
<foznot> i am having problems giving proper permissions to another user so they can use sudo
<Hiryu_> I'll try that...
<foznot> any suggestions on how to correct that
<farruinn> foznot: you're using visudo?
<aardvark> TetrisMaster, u need something like partion manager
<Pluk> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<aardvark> to resize partition
<foznot> visudo...i have no idea what that is
<TetrisMaster> i know...but partition magic costs $70 bucks....
<S1nn3r> anyone else here have a problem with the login dialog taking far to long to show up after you select logout ?
<foznot> i thought i added her  to root and sudo group
<foznot> but still no luck
<aardvark> TetrisMaster, thats the problem yes
<farruinn> foznot: actually, forget what I said, just 'sudo [editor]  /etc/sudoers' and copy the last line for this other user
<aardvark> its not OpenSource
<aardvark> because its Microsoft related
<S1nn3r> sorry.. the logout dialog
<nysin> "because it's Microsoft related"?
<foznot> gotcha, sudo vim
<andrewski> in hoary, where did the synaptic icon go (as of an update today)?
<aardvark> TetrisMaster, u there I think I found soemthing for u
<aardvark> here is a way to do it http://www.hut.fi/~tkarvine/linux-windows-dual-boot-resizing-ntfs.htmlrn
<TetrisMaster> ill check it out
<alexander_> hey, can you install regular programs and games onto ubuntu?
<aardvark> the program is NTFSResize
<aardvark> must dash bye all fellow Ubuntu'ers
<aardvark> live long and prosper
<Pluk> alexander_, if you mean windows apps then  you can install wine , or buy cedega for games
<alexander_> cedega?
<alexander_> wine?
<alexander_> lol
<alexander_> (im such a noob to linux)
<Pluk> :)
<Pluk> wine can be a pain though most of the time
<andrewski> alexander_: make google yours. :)
<marcin_ant> jdub: ping
<alexander_> what is it t hough?
<andrewski> alexander_: it's not an emulator. :)
<andril> hello all
<nysin> Enter 'wine' in Google.
<alexander_> wait, what? what is wine?
<alexander_> is it a program?
<borgista> wine is not a windows emulator.
<Pluk> yup
<borgista> it's an emulator.
<Slask3n> why is my gaim crashing when the computer has been inactive and in powersave mode?
<chugga> i dont want to download kismet,
<andrewski> borgista: winwe?
<chugga> i want to run off the cd......................
<andrewski> ;P
<nysin> I love how it's co-opted hundreds (thousands?) of years of fermented alcoholic beverages to take the top two spots.
<farruinn> chugga: you mean livecd?
<alexander_> so i just do apt-get install wine
<alexander_> right?
<Pluk> kismet is in universe so its not on the cd
<Slask3n> www.winehq.com
<alexander_> k thx
<dstevens> Wine = Open Source implementation of the Windows API
<bascule> http://fraknkscorner.org <-- good wine site laso
<chugga> fabbione, yes, i do
<andril> can someone help me tell what builb of Ubuntu I am running?
<alexander_> so wait, does wine work with ubuntu though?
<borgista> yes, alexander.
<borgista> but WINE isn't that great.
<bascule> frankscorner.org
<alexander_> is there a better substitute for wine then?
<bascule> oops :)
<andril> WINE actually sucks
<borgista> i'd just forget about Windows emulation on linux.
<bascule> it does you know
<borgista> personally
<Pluk> better subst. is vmware
<Pluk> its not free though :)
<dstevens> TransGaming is developing improvements to the Wine project to achieve full Linux compatibility for games developed using the Microsoft DirectX APIs
<alexander_> that sux
<dstevens> Why you would want to run windows apps on a nix* is beyond me though
<alexander_> so the best freeware program is wine?
<alexander_> like, i wanna install all my old programs onto linux and all my games as well
<Pluk> dstevens, some apps arent ported
<Pluk> i would love to see solidworks4linux  :)
<dstevens> Old Programs nix alternatives, Games are for consoles imho.
<Slask3n> when i leave my computer inactive for a couple hours or over the night, the GAIM has crashed and is no longer running.. :s what can i do t prevent this?
<dstevens> As they proberly will not run how you expect them to.
<sysop> Easy question...except for me...what directory is my Linux kernel source code located?
<Pluk> sysop, /usr/src
<sysop> Pluk: Thank you very much!! :-)
<Pluk> yw
<Slask3n> when i leave my computer inactive for a couple hours or over the night, the GAIM has crashed and is no longer running.. :s what can i do t prevent this?
<Pluk> Slask3n, open gaim in a terminal and let it run for hours
<nysin> So, would selectively importing two ubuntu packages into debian unstable screw things up?
<Slask3n> pluk: ??
<Pluk> when it crashes it will maybe produce some output
<Slask3n> aah...
<Slask3n> ok
<Slask3n> :)
<Slask3n> Pluk: thank you :)
<Pluk> np
<bik> is it possible to get my nforce3 mobo working without closed nvidia drivers? warty/hoary both don't recognize the built in nic
<Pluk> nysin, if they are just apps then no, but if they are OS specific then maybe
<nysin> libsvn0 and the "python" virtual package
<nysin> Not really applications, but not core sytem stuff either.
<dstevens> bik: Not without the closed drivers.
<nysin> I should be able to use debian's "python2.4" directly
<bik> ok, thanks dstevens
<Pluk> libsvn0 wont prolly break it
<Pluk> python dunno
<bik> i wonder how I will be able to build the modules sans gcc
<Pluk> bik you need the forcedeth module
<Pluk> is that module loaded?
<bik> let me check
<bik> yeah, it is
<Pluk> what does ifup eth0 give?
<S1nn3r> anyone else here have a problem with the logout dialog taking far to long to show up after you select logout from the Computer menu ??
<bik> a bunch of 'message too long' errors
<Pluk> ifconfig shows only lo right?
<bik> it shows eth0 as well, but most of the fields aren't filled in, e.g. hardware address
<Pluk> hmmm thats weird
<andrewski> when you install a new WM/DE, do you have to restart GDM or can you just use a new login (i.e. gdmflexiserver)?
<dstevens> S1nn3r, It does takes time on my 500mhz embedded system, think the cause is mainly due to the screen trying to cycle thought the colours to light to dark
<Pluk> maybe the logs say something usefull bik
<S1nn3r> dstevens: its before it does that cycle thing
<bik> where can I find those
<dstevens> Once it has done the cycle it then prompts the logout option, yup i do agree it can be a little slow on small systems
<dstevens> Personally i do not see the reason for the cycle thingy ma jiggy.
<bik> hmm
<bik> somewhere in my fiddling it is now seeing the HwAddr, but dhcp doesn't resolve
<bik> i guess it's on discovery that the message too long error comes up
<S1nn3r> dstevens: no with me what it is is its takeing to long even before it does the cycle thingy, i had the same problem with a gentoo instalation and found out quite a few people had the problem but no fix
<bik> hrmm..
<Lithi> Whats using port 80 with a default installation of warty, or whats not allowing me to run a shoutcast server on port 80
<bik> so dhcp won't discover, but I can set my ip manually, which lets me ping google.com, but the browser still doesn't work. Is there a firewall enabled by default in ubuntu?
<Pluk> bik, in /etc/resolv.conf you have to add the nameservers
<Xenguy> bik: no firewall by default
<Pluk> ah wait nevermind
<chugga> ok ubuntu,
<chugga> thanks for nothing,
<Pluk> you can ping a url
<Pluk> yur welcome chugga....
<ebone> anybody mod_mono working with apache2 on Ubuntu ?
* Xenguy thinks . o O ( good riddance )
<ebone> hey guys, is there a mailing list ?
<S1nn3r> Linux is proveing to be just as much of a pain in the arse (for diffrent reasons mind you) as Win XP MCE is to get working right on this system :/
<Pluk> ebone,  i guess not since there is no libapache2-mod-mono
<bik> .  /etc/resolv.conf has nameserver entries and search blah.comcast.net, which sounds right
<Pluk> not in ubuntu at least
<Lithi> Ok users cant bind anything to port 80, must be root
<Pluk> yeah bik thats why i said nevermind :)
<ebone> yeah.
<Pluk> everythin below 1024 are are for root to be binded only
<ebone> i thought maybe somebody had gotten adventurous and compiled it themselves.
<ebone> i'm trying to do that right now but i hit a snafu.
<pyrohotdog> Hey, I have a question...
<pyrohotdog> If there is anyone in here...
<Pluk> ebone, its possible though just check google
<Pluk> just ask pyrohotdog :)
<pyrohotdog> ha...
<pyrohotdog> Does anyone knoe why I can't get my resolution above 1024x768?
<pyrohotdog> *know
<Pluk> if you change res are higher resolutions listed?
<ebone> Pluk: you think that's what that mono-apache-server package is ?
<ebone> it's hard to tell, but i may try that.
<Pluk> ebone, no thats for apache1 i think
<pyrohotdog> Well I'm on 1024, and I want to go up to 1280....
<ebone> yeah, your right.
<ebone> damn.
<pyrohotdog> But it doesn't give me the option.
<stodge> Are live cds of hoary produced on a regular basis for testing purposes?
<Pluk> pyrohotdog, you have to edit /etc/X11/XFconfig-4
<Pluk> and add more resolutions
<pyrohotdog> Ooohhh....okay.
<tritium> Beyond changing ESD to ALSA in Multimedia Systems Output, how do I prevent ESD from running at every login?
<ebone> Pluk: would you chance just installing the debian package ?
<ebone> how bad can you screw things up ?
<Pluk> not very bad i think
<Pluk> no guarantee though :)
<pyrohotdog> Wanna give me an example of what that would look like....? :)
<Pluk> my only res is 1400x1050 so the file says:         Modes       "1400x1050"
<pyrohotdog> I see, what depth would I put it under?
<Pluk> to add something you edit it to         Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024"
<Pluk> 24
<Pluk> or edit them all
<pyrohotdog> Okay, let's see how this works....
<Pluk> but you prolly want to run at highest depth
<Pluk> :)
<pyrohotdog> Oh..?
<tritium> goddamn fucking esound
<pyrohotdog> lol
<Pluk> dang just wanted to type the esound thingy
<usual> hey AndyFitz :)
<pyrohotdog> Ha, worked. Thanks guys.
<Pluk> yw
<theeota> does anyone here know how to fix a problem with warty warthog concerning not finding screens - I installed but i cant load the GUI
<neighborlee> wondering if they changed the automounted system in hoary ( udev and project utopia ?) b ecause its not working very well atm....thx anyone ;-))
<AndyFitz> g'day usual
<theeota> anyone?
<|QuaD-> any c++/compsci gurus here? i need help!
<neighborlee> theeota, what gui cant you load
<theeota> well when I start the computer, it goes through loading, the in the black screen (prompt I thing) it asks for a username/pass and it blinks twice then says it cant load X or something and that I need to fix it, then it says it cant find any screens
<karim> why does ubuntu have that much succes ?
<theeota> i tried reconfiguring with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<neighborlee> theeota, did you install ati or something..?
<theeota> someone said
<zenrox> theeota,  you have a nvidia, ati video card
<theeota> and it did nothign
<karim> I mean I also have a debian on a mac, and I plan to switch it to ubuntu
<theeota> nvidia
<neighborlee> oh ok
<karim> I have already a ubuntu on a PC
<zenrox> theeota, do a modprobe nvidia
<theeota> how do you do that
<zenrox> and then restart x
<karim> I mean in fact there is not that much difference between ubuntu and debian, what for you is the difference ?
<zenrox> theeota,  just like this sudo modprobe nvidia
<theeota> speaking of which, it says somethigng about that when loading, that it failed
<neighborlee> theeota, ok I bet you forgot to run the nvidia-blah enable code..it must be done or you have to manually edit the xf86config file
<neighborlee> lemme find it
<zenrox> neighborlee, its sudo nvidia-settings enable
<Benbis> Wonder if someone can help: I can't install Ubuntu. The installation blocks when it gets to identifying and mounting the CD-ROM drive.
<neighborlee> theeota: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable that one
<neighborlee> theeota: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable<< that one
<neighborlee> zenrox, yup
<theeota> ok
<Benbis> Did a test: tried booting with the live CD, with all HDs disconnected. That worked fine.
<theeota> ill try that
<theeota> thx, be back if it doesnt work
<neighborlee> heh np
<zenrox> ok
<Benbis> No suggestions?
<Slask3n> Benbis: You dont have a USB-stick connected?
<bik> hmm.. i'm stumped. no dhcp, if i manually set the ip, ping works, but nothing else
<pyrohotdog> Anyone...how can I mount and use my NTFS drive...?
<zenrox> bik, are you adding your dns addys to your config
<Benbis> Hmm, usb that's connected is the keyboard and mouse, that's all
<zenrox> pyrohotdog, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<bik> zenrox it seems to have them already
<zenrox> pyrohotdog,  just rember you cant write to ntfs
<bik> it has basically the same lines that my os x machine does
<pyrohotdog> Okay.
<Slask3n> Benbis: Ok, I had the same problem, but then i unplugged my USB-memorythong.. and installed again, then it was no problems...
<zenrox> bik,  thats odd
<bik> I can't even get to my router by putting the ip in a browser
<Benbis> ok. Might give a shot at unplugging all the usb stuff then.
<zenrox> bik,  put your ip of your router in to the dns
<zenrox> i found that that helps
<bik> 'nameserver 192.168.0.1' like that?
<Benbis> What I can't figure is why it would boot on the live cd though
<zenrox> yep
<bik> k
<Slask3n> my desktop is USB... and causes no probs.. but it was just the usb-stick
<Benbis> ok. Then I'm really baffled.
<Benbis> ompaul thought it might have to do with my sata hard disks
<Benbis> but unplugging them doesn't change a thing
<zenrox> Benbis, maby the cdrom is going bad or you have cable slect enabed on the drive
<zenrox> make the cdrom master or slave depending whare it is on the ide chain
<Benbis> ok. I`ll recheck the cable select again, and if that doesn't do it, I`ll try another cd drive. Got 3 on a shelf, ranging from old to antique. One of them ought to work.
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> i have 4 broken ones hoping up my couch
<zenrox> holding
<Benbis> hehehe... You should have seen the cleanup over the weekend. Discarded a lot of old stuff. Would you believe a 300 bauds modem in the lot. Sheesh
<zenrox> theeota,  so it dint work
<theeota> no
<theeota> sadly
<Benbis> Anyways, off to try that. Back in a bit.
<zenrox> theeota,  do you have the nvidia driver installed
<Benbis> Thanks for the suggestions, Zen and Slask
<theeota> i got this error btw: PCI cannot allocate resource reg 4 of device 0000:00:02.1
<zenrox> thats an odd error
<zenrox> hmmm
<theeota> and it said that Modprobe: FATAL :
<theeota> and that its Unallowed
<zenrox> ok sound like a misconfiguration or bad hardware
<theeota> when i try to startx it cant find symbols in any of the files
<zenrox> or conflict of hardware
<theeota> thats what it says to me
<zenrox> theeota, thats casue the driver ant loaded
<theeota> all i have installed is 2 DVD-drives, 1 hd and my video, network and soudn card
<theeota> where do you get the drivers then that can be installed from the prompt
<theeota> from the vendor
<zenrox> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<zenrox> thoes are from the vendor
<theeota> ok
<zenrox> if you get the ones actualy from nvidia your going to have to compile them your self
<theeota> yeah thats true
<theeota> ...
<zenrox> that can be a pain
<theeota> well, i am going to try this command, and see what else i can turn up, thx for the help, be back to tell you what happened
<zenrox> theeota, hold on
<theeota> ok
<zenrox> do you have all the respotries enabled
<theeota> im not sure, im pretty mucha linux newb
<zenrox> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<zenrox> and www.ubuntuguide.org for other stuff
<zenrox> the ubuntuguide has a good way to install the nvidia drivers
<theeota> ok
<ebone> Hey guys ...
<ebone> any apt-get gurus/wizards ?
<zenrox> ebone,  whats up
<mseney> anyone have rhythmbox working? i can't seem to play any internet radio from it.
<Zotnix> mseney, mainly because it doesn't support mp3
<Zotnix> You can get it to play internet radio if you get libraries for mp3 and whatnot.
<mseney> Zotnix, but the stations listed when you first start the program should work right?
<Zotnix> mseney, they don't.
<zenrox> mseney, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Zotnix> mseney,  gst-register-0.8 is a command that will get it to work after you follow that wiki.
<linuxn00b> Hi, if I want to connect 2 pcs I use a straight-though cable right?
<zenrox> linuxboy,  you need a crossover
<TetrisMaster> can linux root and home partitions be ONE partition, rather then 2 seperate ones?
<zenrox> straight-thru is to your router
<zenrox> TetrisMaster,  yes
<zenrox> but i dont recomend that TetrisMaster
<TetrisMaster> ok
<zenrox> TetrisMaster,  if you have to reinstall fore watever reasion you dont louse your settings and files
<zenrox> just the os and files you compiled for your self
<TetrisMaster> well also if i have a linux partition past the first 1024 mbs of data on my drive and i have XP currently installed, can i use Lilo installed into the MBR?
<linuxn00b> zenrox, ok I just want to make sure I don't fuck up...but I was sure it was straight :/
<bik> nice, thanks for the help guys, networking is up
<TetrisMaster> and dual-bbot the 2?
<TetrisMaster> booy*
<bik> now I just need to figure out why hoary doesn't like my audigy
<TetrisMaster> boot*
<theeota> ug
<zenrox> lol theeota
<theeota> zenrox, guess what - i got the drivers from nvidia, and was going to install them, but i got a catch 22 - i cant copy them to the drive from the bootable linux, and i cant install them from a loaded X, si im stuck
<theeota> lol
<theeota> if i burned that file to a CD would it work?
<TetrisMaster> does anyone know if LILO in the MBR will dual-boot linux and XP, if XP was installed first
<zenrox> theeota,  and your going to have to d/l your kernel-source too to install thoes drivers
<TetrisMaster> or will i have to use a different boot loader?
<eruin> use grub
<theeota> I'll brb
<TetrisMaster> grub?
<TetrisMaster> and how does that work/setup?
<TetrisMaster> compared to LILO?
<eruin> it's default in ubuntu
<eruin> and should be set up automatically
<TetrisMaster> well im not gonna be running ubuntu ;)
<TetrisMaster> i just find the most help on this channel
<eruin> well, I used to load xp just fine with lilo back in the days
<TetrisMaster> but generally, what consists of setting up grub?
<eruin> nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eruin> ~grub-install
<eruin> reboot
<edlang> Hi - I've just set up an HP 990Cxi printer on an AMD64 machine running Ubuntu Hoary. First question: it seems the printer driver is screwy - is this a known problem on this problem with this driver (hpijs)?
<TetrisMaster> and the nano, and ~grub line go in command?
<eruin> yes
<TetrisMaster> im a newbie
<eruin> what exactly are you doing?
<eruin> you seem to be doing non-newbie stuff
<edlang> grey is blue; red is megenta; green is cyan; blue is blue. cyan is cyan, megenta is magenta, yellow is non existent. black is a light coloured blue.
<ebone> guys ... guys !!
<ebone> ubuntu muntu wiki quicky !@
<TetrisMaster> well i need to create an unpartitioned space on an NTFS C:\\ drive for Vector Linix.
<edlang> Secondly, how do I share USB attached printers on the network using CUPS? I couldn't see a "share printer" or similar option.
<eruin> edlang: replace the ink? :O
<TetrisMaster> then install Vector Linux, and have it dual-boot to MS XP, or linux
<edlang> eruin: It was printing fine when attached to a jetdirect box.
<eruin> TetrisMaster: partition magic would do that for you
<zenrox> edlang, you need to use samba to share a printer www.ubuntuguide.org for config
<edlang> I can't share it using IPP or standard unix LPD?
<TetrisMaster> eruin: i know, but couldnt i also use systemrestoreCD...im not paying $70 for PM :)
<zenrox> edlang,  you can if you know how
<edlang> Samba seems like a bit too much overkill.
<eruin> no idea what systemrestoreCD is
<TetrisMaster> it uses QTparted
<zenrox> edlang,  samba is easy and smaller
<eruin> oh, well, maybe
<TetrisMaster> but anyway, so Grub will work better then LILO....?
<eruin> that's the general consensus yeah
<eruin> google grub chainloader
<thebartman> hey guys.. I've been messing up my xf86config file..
<TetrisMaster> grub chainloader?
<eruin> google it
<thebartman> is there a command  I can run to recreate it
<eruin> should turn up with manual settings for loading xp
<edlang> Is there a gnome UI to samba which I should install?
<edlang> oh actually, that ubuntuguide url, huh.
<thebartman> is there a cli command to reconfigure the video
<zenrox> thebartman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thebartman> crap.. I did that... it didn't reconfig the monitor settings and stuff
<thebartman> darn.. I need something to totally redo my xf86conf-4
<zenrox> edlang,  that usr tells you how to do it in the command line but you can learn that way on how to edit the smb.conf file easey
<thebartman> err.. xf86config-4
<eruin> I hate to be the one saying this, but cp -f file-to-edit file-to-edit.bak && nano -w file-to-edit
<eruin> :P
<ebone> are there any Ubuntu gurus here ?
<edlang> zenrox: I last looked at samba config files about 6 years ago, but it seems I haven't forgotten too much
<thebartman> darn.. now it's saying no screens found
<thebartman> is there a way to reconfig the monitor
<zenrox> edlang,  tame to start over then hu??
<zenrox> tame=time
<abakis> did apple make macos 7.1 legal for free download?
<adapt> is there a hoary chanel or is everything in here?
<zenrox> adapt, in this one channel
<ebone> where's my guru ?
<ebone> where are all the gurus "
<ebone> ?
<zenrox> ebone,  i am a guru
<adapt> ok. ive been searching for a way to install mplayer (even the wiki) but it wont work.
<ebone> zenrox: yeah !
<adapt> there is a wiki entry for mplayer on hoary, but it seems outdated
<zenrox> adapt, the mplayer in hoary is broke compile it your self
<Quest-Master> lol
<crimsun_> adapt: it works on warty. I check every couple days to make sure my workaround is still relevant.
<ebone> zenrox: i am thinking of "upgrading" to hoary ?
<ebone> sounds a little scarry.
<adapt> zenrox, thanks, will do.
<adapt> crimsun, thanks!
<zenrox> ebone,  why??
<ebone> i added hoary to my sources.list file ...
<ebone> now i'm going to do "apt-get upgrade".
<eruin> errrrrrrrr
<eruin> do apt-get dist-upgrade
<ebone> i don't know ... i just cant believe it's going to work.
<scorpix> hi all
<ebone> ohh ... thanks.
<zenrox> ebone,  you want to do a apt-get update first then dist-upgrade
<eruin> and apt-get update first ofc ;)
<thebartman> other than that one config mentioned above... how can I use the cli to reconfig my monitor and video card
<ebone> thanks ... cool, i did the update.
<ebone> that makes me feel better they have a seperate dist-upgrade command.
<scorpix> how can i make my HP deskjet 3325 work in Hoary?
<thebartman> like lets say I blow away my XF86config-4 file.. how can I recreate it
<ebone> guys ... can i keep X11/KDE running ?
<farruinn> thebartman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<zenrox> ebone,  i wouldent
<ebone> is it going to need to write over all those libraries and stuff.
<zenrox> ebone,  yep
<ebone> zenrox: yeah, i tend to think your right.
<ebone> it's just a little scarry.  :)
<zenrox> ya it is
<Riddell> ebone: shouldn't be a problem until you try starting new applications
<eruin> ebone: you'll just have to restart when it's all over
<ebone> ahh ... cool. so i don't even really need to kill anything then.
<thebartman> guys.. please, is there a way to recreate my xfr86config-4 file
<thebartman> xf86config-4 that is
<ebone> guys ... i may have a couple of things from universe and multiverse ...
<zenrox> thebartman,  just the way i told you
<ebone> are they likely to get muffed ?
<farruinn> thebartman: that command that we gave you is the best way
<zenrox> ebone,  no
<thebartman> it didn't recreate the monitor settings
<farruinn> did you select medium or advanced for monitor settings?
<zenrox> slect advansed and put in your montor vert and horz ranges
<ebone> i take it i want to comment out those sources from the sources.list file though (universe and multiverse, i.e.).
<ebone> it will pull crap in from them won't it ? if they are > version ?
<zenrox> ebone,  you wont need to
<thebartman> ok.. I deleted my xf86config file and running the command again
<ebone> alright, here goes.   :)
<Quest-Master> If I have someone on my buddy list, and they have blocked me but are online, will they still show up in Gaim?
<alexander_> alrighty, who wants to help me out?
<Quest-Master> I remember once that that was true
<Quest-Master> I think my friend is playing a joke on me, so I just want to be sure
<thebartman> still says no screens found and gives io error 104
<linuxn00b> On my 2nd nic I don't see my link lights on even tho it is connected to the router
<zenrox> Quest-Master,  ya i thinnk so
<theeot1> zenrox - update - I got eh drivers to work with the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings but the screens are still not there and the xfree86 file or whatever is completely empty
<thebartman> and there's no XF86config-4 file now
<alexander_> anybody here know anything about wine?
<zenrox> theeot1, you using warty right
<theeot1> yeah
<zenrox> theeot1, the XF86config-4 file
<zenrox> ??
<mystify> please help me!!!
<theeot1> yeah
<ebone> hey guys, where did i get KDE from anywhere ?
<ebone> universe ?
<zenrox> hmm
<ebone> it's saying it's going to uninstall KDE.
<theeot1> its blank and it says i have no screens
<zenrox> we need the nvidia guru out here pronto
<farruinn> ebone: yes, KDE is in universe
<gangalino> where can I find libglib2.4.8-1 dev?
<zenrox> theeot1, its over my head now
<theeot1> I almost wish i had another card
<theeot1> its ok
<theeot1> ill just try to get it to work
<ebone> my bad ...
<ebone> i hadn't added a "main" hoary, just a universe hoary.
<theeot1> im just frustrated that im so close to using the program but stuck here at the edge
<farruinn> gangalino: you're in warty or hoary?
<zenrox> theeot1,  ya trying getiing 2 nvidia cards to play nice with 2 diferent montiors
<zenrox> thats a pain
<ebone> Hey guys ... did they switch to X.org for hoary ?
<gangalino> farruinn: warty
<ebone> These are all the things it says it's going to remove:
<ebone> blt-common esound fam gnome-cpufreq-applet libfam0c102 libgtop2-4 libmimelib1 libnautilus2-2 libopenh323-1.13.2 libpt-1.6.3
<ebone>   python-fixedpoint python-mpz trashapplet trm xfree86-driver-synaptics xserver-xfree86
<crimsun_> ebone: yes, early on.
<neighborlee> did they remove gnome editing of menus via nautilus in hoary ? ...Applications:/// no longer works...
<zenrox> ebone,  yes
<zenrox> neighborlee,  yes
<Pluk> neighborlee, indeed
<ebone> o.k. ... so i'll be getting an X.org server, which is fine i guess.
<neighborlee> i'm going to strangle me some gnome developers!!
<tuxadermist> Woot
<theeot1> no, i have 1 monitor
<theeot1> 1 card in agp
<zenrox> ebone,  if you have a special vid card you might have to redo the drivers
<farruinn> gangalino: the newest I see is 2.0. I don't know what's in hoary
<neighborlee> could they get any more clueless ?
<theeot1> whats the slot for AGP
<neighborlee> lol
<theeot1> it says to chose the video card interface and its generic is PCI 1.0.0
<Pluk> gnome is in a change now for menu editing
<theeot1> or something is that wrong
<zenrox> theeot1, pci1:0:0 i think
<farruinn> neighborlee: I believe that it's only temporary
<gangalino> farruinn: I have 2.4.8-1 installed, it shows up as 2.0 in synaptic
<ebone> zenrox: i have an nvidia, it's built onto the motherboard.
<farruinn> gangalino: heh, odd
<ebone> nothing fancy.
<akurashy> hello im having some weird issues in ubuntu hoary, i installed everything fine and all but some apps doesnt run, like my xmms,  when i play a music it freeze and my bzflag when i type the command to run it it says there no bash
<zenrox> ebone,  the x.log should tell you wahre its at
<ebone> How about the X.org config file ? Is it the same format as XF86 ?
<zenrox> casue its decting it
<zenrox> ebone,  pretty much
<pyrohotdog> Hey...anyone....my XMMS isn't working....
<neighborlee> farruinn, ;-) I hope so indeed...thx for heads up
<jeavis> hi hello
<jeavis> I want to install mySQL 5, what I need to do?
<ebone> damn guys ... i don't know anything about X.org.
<ebone> can it do drm, dri, and all that crap ?
<Pluk> its just xfree86 but better
<ebone> so it's got all that crap ?
* Pluk ducks now
<ebone> can I install XF86 if i want to after the upgrade ?
<zenrox> ebone,  yes
<Pluk> yeah got it all
<ebone> i'm just an old geezer i guess, stuck in my ways.
<zenrox> ebone,  x.org is much bertter tho
<mseney> Zotnix, thanks for the link man. I did manage to get Realplayer 10 installed though and now it's playing my audio perfectly :)
<jevidl> hey guys, quick question. I tried using steghide, but it is telling me jpeg support is not included. that's ok, I tried compiling froms scratch, but it tells me that some librarires are missing
<jevidl> I compiled the libraries, but it is still saying they are missing. any suggestions?
<monkey89> xf86configs work fine with xorg
<monkey89> there's no reason not to switch
<monkey89> a very low number of peopel have problems
<edlang> Ok, I managed to get samba playing halfway nice. Now, I have this:
<mseney> Zotnix, now can you tell me how to get the gnome window list to show more of the window list button?
<edlang> DeskJet-990C is ready and printing
<edlang> Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size
<edlang> active  nobody  6       smbprn.00000003 Remote Downleve 405504 bytes
<edlang> Where to take it from there?
<edlang> The pinter is sitting idle.
<monkey89> mseney, right click on the little drag bar to the left of the windows but to the right of the defsktop window
<monkey89> up the minimum size
<jevidl> anyone? :)
<neighborlee> oh btw anyone..has the automounting mechanism changed in hoary ?..the icon wont display on desktop on cd insert and when I do: right click > open with 'sh'..the cd lights up for a second and then bam stops..have they done meddling with hoary with this segment of code too ?LOL
<mebaran151> what is the best distro for a laptop
<mebaran151> is Ubuntu too hard to get ACPI to run on
<jevidl> mebaran151: ubuntu.. I had great luck with it "just working"
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> I have a dell 8600
<mebaran151> Pentium M
<mseney> monkey89, ahh thanks :)
<monkey89> linux is linux is linux, if acpi works on one it shouldn't be too bad to get on another
<mebaran151> my wireless card is a dell
<monkey89> mseney, no problem, it had been bothering me as well :)
<monkey89> mebaran151, will probably need ndiswrapper
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I figured that
<mebaran151> where in heck am I going to get Dell drivers
<monkey89> nothing we can do, broadcom doesn't release it
<monkey89> its not dell, really
<mebaran151> everybody knows dell is just against giving driver cds
<mebaran151> stupid resotre disk
<mebaran151> oh it is a broadcom
<jevidl> I have libjpeg.so on the system, but it was part of java. can I copy that to somewhere else on my system so that steghide's ./configure will see it?
<mebaran151> cool
<mebaran151> anybody know if the wiki has anything on it
<monkey89> mebaran151, broadcom is the company that will  not release specs for someone to make a linux driver for the card
<NetwrkMonkey> Dell is the evil empire
<monkey89> and there should be something on ndis/ubuntu somewhere
<NetwrkMonkey> they are in cahoots with bill gates and GW to fsck up the world
<monkey89> i've seen it before (but now that i have a rt2500, im happy with a gpl wireless g driver that actually works :D)
<jeavis> Hey where can I check what software offer ubuntu.
<mebaran151> oh Dell aint so bad
<Pluk> jeavis, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<mebaran151> I would give it on a 1 - Hell a 6
<Pluk> not a official sire though
<Pluk> site*
<jevidl> dang it... why can't steghides ./configure find libjpeg.so?? this is driving me nuts
<jeavis> Pluk: Thank you
<jeavis> Pluck:mmmmmmmmmmmmmm ubuntu dont have mysql server 5
<jba> jevidl, install the jpeg-dev lib whatever it is called
<edlang> ah hmm, the job went through.
<jevidl> jba: ok, it is in the jpeg-dev?
<mebaran151> is ndiswrapper in the repos
<jba> whatever apt package installed libjpeg.so (not sure what it's called) there will be another package with the smae name but a -dev on the end
<jba> install that and configure should find the .so file
<jevidl> jba: that makes somewhat more sense... I tried the www.ijb.org site and compiled theirs, which is what steghide suggested, but it didn't like it. I will try libjpeg-dev
<jevidl> jba: thank you! only two more to get now :)
<jba> jevidl, it is a pattern
<jevidl> jba: yep
<jba> anytime ./configure complains about not finding a .so file chances are you didn't install the -dev package
<jba> makes sense, standard package for standard use, -dev package for developing stuff with it
<jevidl> jba: just new to the whole compiling my own software... this helps a lot
<jevidl> thanks
<darmou> I'm having trouble installing plone on warty.
<darmou> It can't seem to install python2.2-xmlbase
<jevidl> darmou: what's plone again
<jevidl> ?
<darmou> plone is a cms based on zope
<darmou> cms=content managfement system
<jevidl> darmou: that's right. thanks
<darmou> If you look at the ubuntu site they are using plone
<jevidl> darmou: I just knew I had seen it somewhere but couldn't place where
<jevidl> yeah
<pyrohotdog> Is there a way to crank my volume up?!?!
<pyrohotdog> I'm using Juk and it's way too quiet....
<pyrohotdog> even at full volume.
<jevidl> jba: thanks agian, gotta go!
<regeya> pyrohotdog: kmix
<mebaran151> pyrohotdog, max your speakers
<gangalino> darmou: I got plone running on warty
<darmou> what did you do to get it to work?
<regeya> it's sort of funny to look at the source code for redhat-artwork, especially in the kde stuff
<dale_gribbl1> evening all
<pyrohotdog> I'm trying to avoid maxing my speakers, 'cause it hums and gets static and stuff.
<gangalino> darmou: trying to remember, I think it took some updates
<regeya> if you ever marvelled at the poor quality of kde on fc, and wondered why, it's easy to tell from the source comments in redhat-artwork that there seems to be an institutional hate for all things qt
* regeya apologizes for the offtopic comment
<gangalino> darmou: I'm on python 2.3 right now
<pyrohotdog> Kmix isn't affecting anything....
<regeya> yikes!  I make a disparaging ocmment about redhat, and in walks a north carolinian.
<dbjh> can i see windows media playe in ubuntu
<tritium> hi crimsun.  Short of removing esound entirely, how can I prevent esd from running on user login?  Multimedia Systems Selector has already been used to select ALSA
<linuxn00b> gotta Q what does ubuntu use for dhcp?? cause I couldnt killall dhcpcd
<dbjh> i wamt to have windows mwdia playet
<Pluk> tritium, in administration or preferences >sound you can unselect sound-server
<tritium> Pluk, yeah, did that too :)
<darmou> I've got python2.3 installed too but that does not seem to help the plone package zope-cmfplone seems broken big time:(
<dale_gribbl1> i'm trying to install 4.10 X64, and i keep getting a "debootstrap program exited with an error" (return value 2) error
<Zugot> anyone here use any type of  change management systems?
<tritium> And i saved the session on logout as well
<Pluk> hmmm normally hould be enough
<tritium> yeah, you would think.  I'll figure it out.  I am running mythtv, and can't have esd running.
<gangalino> I think in the end, I got it working from synaptic
<gangalino> darmou: are you trying to install it from synaptic? I'm on Warty, btw
<darmou> no from the command line
<darmou> ok I'll try that thanks
<darmou> I'm getting the same problem with synaptic:(
<Br34ch> Heh.. stupid question - in irssi, suppose, os even a gaim session window.. how can a window be . . . high-lighted (kinda like in win..) :s
<Br34ch> or*
<Br34ch> Or any way of notification..
<Br34ch> Of new messages and such, or anything
<Br34ch> !ping
<darmou> I've done a couple of force depends with dpkg cause it's complaining about the version of zope how ever zope2.7 package is install which it does not recognize
<mike998> dunno Br34ch... I tend to miss some conversations because I don't get any notifications
<mike998> and on that note... time for bed
<dbjh> I want to see windows media player has any of you ever tried that?
<bluefoxicy> is there a voice synth around that'll synthesize a girl's voice?
<bluefoxicy> http://www.psci.net/darian/cfpass.wav like that
<bluefoxicy> http://www.psci.net/darian/pwork.wav or that heh
<neighborlee> why isn't this working:: CD insert ..nautilus loads files: right click on a *.sh file and say: open  with 'sh' ..it starts to load from the CD then it stops abruptly..any idea whats causing this ?? ;0))
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, permissions ?
<neighborlee> LinuxJones,nope
<Atrophy> Hey out there... I could use some help on trying to get my TV card working under Linux
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, this is  install of a commmercial game
<Atrophy> anybody up to it?
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, ie: ut2k45
<neighborlee> dain
<neighborlee> LinuxJones, LOL..ut2k4 ;-)heh
<neighborlee> Atrophy, I dont own one .sorry ;(
<neighborlee> wish I did though ;-))
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> mine's an ATI All In Wonder 7500...
<neighborlee> yeah friend had one
<neighborlee> nice cards overall
<Atrophy> and apparently getting the TV card to work under Linux is the holy grail of desktop computing...
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> well
<neighborlee> i'd be happy if my dain cam worked ;(
<neighborlee> but its too old and never was very supporteed in linux..
<neighborlee> its a intel create and share and has never worked here
<Atrophy> and I installed Mandrake 9.2 recently because I heard that they had a .rpm of the GATOS drivers that supposedly make it work
<neighborlee> mdk is getting really greedy these days...
<Atrophy> and both the RPMs installed just fine but it still doesn't work :-(
<neighborlee> but then thats getting a popular trend in distros it seems...
<Atrophy> but before that I had ubuntu which is why I'm in here...
<Atrophy> cause you guys are nice unlike most linux peoples
<neighborlee> except for ubuntu..gotta love ubuntu~
<neighborlee> Atrophy, why thx!!
<Atrophy> lol no problems
<Atrophy> problem
<neighborlee> ubuntu is heading distrowatch.org list ( one month wize it IS a the top and 6 mo wize its climbing FAST) and I couldn't be more happy about it
<Atrophy> I wish I could type...
<neighborlee> heh np
<Atrophy> that too...
<Atrophy> anyways... so NOBODY in here has dealt with the GATOS drivers?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> hi there , i put my live cd in but it did work
<[Aura] kingwanja|> did not *
<linuxn00b> so what does ubuntu use for DHCP? I really need to know
<nixman> LinuxJones: ping
<SiRrUs> goodevening gentlemen
<Atrophy> welcome SiRrUs
<Atrophy> Has anyone else heard of GATOS?  Going once... going twice...
<linuxn00b> anyone know?
<SiRrUs> what is going on tonight in the land of Ubuntu
<Atrophy> Linuxn00b wants to know some stuff and I want to know some other stuff ;-)
<monkey89> Atrophy, yeah
<monkey89> project for getting the all in wonders to work
<[Aura] kingwanja|> good job ive not given these 100 cds out to people if the live cd wont load on my system
<Thynis> ok...lol... someone make my day :)
<SiRrUs> you have 100 live cds?
<Atrophy> ok have you had any experience trying to make it work monkey89?
<Thynis> Is anyone in here running ubuntu on an ibook G4 1Gig
<monkey89> Atrophy, not personally, all I've used was the ati remote driver from their project
<monkey89> sorry
<Atrophy> basically I installed the two GATOS rpms and they said they installed right but TV still doesn't work
<Atrophy> and I'm a near-total linux n00b so I have no idea if/how I need to do any extra tweaking to make them work
<Atrophy> /sbin/lsmod lists something that I *think* is them so it should be working...
<Thynis> anybody?
<SiRrUs> Atrophy are you using ubuntu?
<Thynis> I just have a few questions... :)
<Elsidox> im having werid audio issues. I can play mp3s but when I try to fast forward or skip a track I get a read/write error. Can anyone help?
<LinuxJones> nixman, I am too drunk to offer any real help ATM :(
<[Aura] kingwanja|> 100 live cds with full install cds also
<Atrophy> I was but I installed Mandrake so I could get the GATOS packages
<Atrophy> cause I have no idea what to do with the files available from the GATOS site
<linuxn00b> dso no one know what ubuntu uses for dhcp :/
<[Aura] kingwanja|> ive just tried to install the live cd but it hangs near the end
<SiRrUs> Atrophy ubuntu has the Gatos packages
<Atrophy> sorry linuxn00b I don't
<SiRrUs> ATI All-in-Wonder TV capture software
<SiRrUs> The General ATI TV and Overlay Software (GATOS) suite for
<SiRrUs> capturing video.  This package does not require kernel
<SiRrUs> patches, and includes:
<linuxn00b> ok
<SiRrUs> oops sorry 4 lines
<Thynis> Will ubuntu run on ibook?
<JDahl> [Aura] kingwanja|, try booting using different expert options
<Atrophy> does it?  Ok, well then that sucks cause it didn't work under ubuntu either
<[Aura] kingwanja|> ermm ok
<Atrophy> umm is that only for hoary?
<SiRrUs> Atrophy did you install the ubuntu packages
<Atrophy> yeah I have a warty disc which I immediately updated everything using the hoary repositories
<Atrophy> and tv still didn't work so I went to Mandrake cause I had heard that they had RPMs of the GATOS packages
<Atrophy> and also cause I like KDE/Enlightenment
<SiRrUs> but did you specifically install the gatos packages there are three of them
<Atrophy> no I didn't see them on the package lists
<SiRrUs> there in synaptic
<Atrophy> are they under multiverse?
<Atrophy> allright I'll give ubuntu another shot...
<Atrophy> I don't wanna bother upgrading that much again though
<Atrophy> where to get a hoary disc?
<SiRrUs> Thats where the fun is
<monkey89> Atrophy, see topic, but change array-4 to array-5
<Thynis> I'll give Ubuntu a shot if someone will answer my simple questions
<SiRrUs> Atrophy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary
<Atrophy> thanx
<Atrophy> and go with current or 4?
<LinuxJones> Thynis, shoot
<Thynis> I was just trying to figure out if Ubuntu will "Really" work on an iBook G4 1GHz
<Thynis> I've tried gentoo... no good
<Atrophy> btw if any of you have an old computer out there waiting to try a new distro, you should check out MEPIS
<Thynis> I even bought yellowdog... bastards stole my money lol
<Atrophy> it comes with all kinds of non-free stuff, like a good jre and codecs... all preinstalled
<yojimbo> Thynis: your definition of "Really" is ... ?
<Thynis> And then tonight after giving up months ago I stumble upon ubuntu.. by complete accident which could be a sign
<Atrophy> it's default theme is even uglier than ubuntu's tho (lol sorry no offense)
<lavigj> hey guys, anyone adept at solving compile errors?
<Thynis> well with gentoo I had absoloutly no sound... and very little hw support
<Thynis> and with yellow dog I had no sound and could only run in 16 bit
<CarlK2> looking for theams or someting to dress up warty cuz this laptop is going to school tomorrow
<neighborlee> Thynis, gentoo is too much work for too little gain imo
<Thynis> yeah I haven't touched gentoo since summertime :)
<Atrophy> CarlK2... go to GNOME's site
<nomasteryoda> Atrophy, lol
<CarlK2> Atrophy, thanks
<Thynis> I beat the disk very very hard lol
<Atrophy> it's got buttloads of themes
<nomasteryoda> MEPIS is pretty sweet
<CarlK2> neighborlee, agreed with your gentoo coment
<lavigj> neighborlee: it is a lot of work, but I really liked portage. I do like ubuntu a lot though
<neighborlee> nomasteryoda, to hell with mepis
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i like ubuntu too
<Atrophy> lol
<neighborlee> CarlK, thx
<Atrophy> why?
<nomasteryoda> and sue
<neighborlee> nomasteryoda, thx
<nomasteryoda> suse
<neighborlee> heh ..sue
<Atrophy> Why to hell with MEPIS and SUSE?
<yojimbo> Thynis: warty works ok on my G4 iMac ... graphics took a little hacking, but got there. Audio was OK. Hoary should be better ... you might prefer to wait for the hoary release?
<neighborlee> long story
<Thynis> I had a little bit of faith in yellowdog but after the install managed to find my graphics card the X couldn't
<Atrophy> it's cause they're spelled in all caps, isn't it?
<Thynis> ok I might try warty out... just to get the feel for it and kinda start over with hoary
<Thynis> when is the possible release date for hoary?
<yojimbo> Atrophy: SuSE is the correct casing.
<SiRrUs> Thynis hoary is out and works pretty good
<Thynis> ahhhhh... so it is out
<yojimbo> Thynis: Hoary *is* released in April :-) You can get a pre-release now, though.
<SiRrUs> final is scheduled for April
<Thynis> is there any problems with it accepted the ati 9200?
<Thynis> that's where my main probs have been at (my graphics card)
<linuxn00b> I found out :d ubuntu uses dhclient for dhcp :D:D
<subterrific> does anyone know how to change the background color used when the gnome-session splash screen is shown?
<Atrophy> yoji... it WAS SuSE
<Atrophy> now it's all caps
<subterrific> i've changed every setting i can find, and it is still brown :(
<CarlK2> um, what is gnomes site?
<subterrific> www.gnome.org
<lavigj> has anyone managed to compile steghide from scratch?
<CarlK2> thaks...
<Atrophy> I dunno why SUSE went to all caps... I liked the bizarre undercase u for no reason
<yojimbo> Atrophy: I see .. the graphic logo still has a small U :-) though.
<Atrophy> and the bucking of the whole penguin trend to go with the chameleon LOL
<rubixXx> what library(package) is zlib in
<Atrophy> but then again I really like ubuntu for it's sexual innuendo in release codenames...
<Quest-Master> Haha. XD
<Atrophy> I'm not really sure if I want to install anything called "warty" LOL
<Thynis> ok last question from me for the night before I dive into this project.... I can dual boot between OS X and Ubuntu correct...
<Quest-Master> Hoary too.. :P
<yojimbo> Thynis: ati 9200 should be OK, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards/view?searchterm=ati%209200
<Thynis> may sound like a stupid question but wanna be positive
<Quest-Master> Thynis: Correct.
<httpdss> im using ruby 1.8 and wanted to know where is gdk_pixbuf2.rb installed... or which package contains that file. i installed libgdk-pixbuf2 and libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby but its not there :-S
<yojimbo> Thynis, yes, dual booting works OK. With warty you might not get it set up automatically, so research how to hack grub files first!
<[Aura] kingwanja|> my live cd isnt loading and it stops inthe same place - Unmount:/dev not found ,starting pcmcia, enabling hotplug manager
<yojimbo> but Hoary should be fine, afaik
<Thynis> awesome... where can I get a copy of hoary at... lol... I'm so excited about this!
<Thynis> I'm almost shaking lol
<yojimbo> Thynis: check the topic :-)
<Thynis> ok thanks! :) thanks for everything good to see you can wonder into a place and be welcomed without a bunch of smart remarks!
<lavigj> ok, a more direct question about compiling. I am having an issue with libtool, and I need to define --tag= but I have no idea what to put there. any suggestions?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> I also had a message saying .. unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000014
<httpdss> any clue to solve my prob ??
<[Aura] kingwanja|> any ideas anyone ?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i tried normal unbutu also expert and
<[Aura] kingwanja|> so on
<Thynis> Thanks again all! Sure I'll see you all again!
<Atrophy> Ok SiRrUs... do the GATOS drivers get installed by default, or must I Synaptic them?
<SiRrUs> Atrophy you need to install them
<Atrophy> ok
<lavigj> does anyone know much about libtool, or where I can go to find it? the libtool manual is too above my head at this point
<SiRrUs> lavigj you have installed it?
<Atrophy> Good lord hoary is a slow download... I was getting 150-200kbps on the torrent for warty
<linuxn00b> anyone know anything about the dhcp3-server config file?
<Atrophy> but only 48 for hoary
<lavigj> SiRrUs: well, it is installed, because I can call it. I am trying to compile steghide, and it is choking on that. I saw one post that said I need to configure libtool --mode=link --tag=whatever_you_need, I just have no idea what i need to put there to get things working
<W3BMAST3R101> is it possible to install the latest and greatest gaim?
<lavigj> W3BMAST3R101: you will probably need to compile it from scratch
<W3BMAST3R101> *gasp*
<lavigj> W3BMAST3R101: unless it is in unstable
<W3BMAST3R101> well i typed in gaim for the packages list thinger and i only came out with 1.0
<geppy> Are there any Linux flashplayers that don't have sync problems?
<DAC1138> i have a networking question. if i plug my (ubuntu warty) laptop into a network with a bunch of different computers, each within different workgroups, will linux autodetect these workgroups?
<zenrox> W3BMAST3R101,  you using hoary
<Atrophy> webmaster101: change your sources to include universe and multiverse
<fzZzy> how can I tell what pid is using the alsa default device? mythtv complains about "Device or resource busy"
<DAC1138> like, will i need to edit samba or something?
<lavigj> W3BMAST3R101: I have 1.1.0 on warty. did you add extra repositories?
<geppy> fzzzy: lsof /dev/snd/*
<zenrox> W3BMAST3R101,  also too 1.1.3 of gaim ant in hoary yet so youd have to compile it your self
<W3BMAST3R101> yeah i followed the tutorial
<lavigj> geppy: let me know if you find one :)
<geppy> lavigj:  ha!
<fzZzy> geppy: thanks. There was no output though
<lavigj> geppy: I tried both in synaptics, one was fast one was slow
<lavigj> SiRrUs: any suggestions?
<geppy> lavigj:  I'm thinking about just installing the Windows version in WINE.  It's sad that the Windows version would work better than the Linux version.
<Atrophy> hey has anyone gotten Enlightenment to work right under ubuntu?
<SiRrUs> lavigj nope sorry
<W3BMAST3R101> how can i compile gaim from source?
<Atrophy> geppy... get used to disappointment
<lavigj> geppy: what's more sad is that it is version *7* of the linux one :)
<geppy> lavigj:  I don't understand how Macromedia can half-ass something that makes or breaks their na,e
<geppy> Atrophy: hahaha
<Atrophy> the windoze version of everything works better
<geppy> lavigj:  Yeah, and that they _claimed_ that it was better.  This is no better than 5
<Atrophy> because linux is like me... they never finish a project
<W3BMAST3R101> Atrophy: not bzflag
<geppy> Atrophy:  heh... only for ports, and not all ports
<W3BMAST3R101> its faster under linux
<lavigj> geppy: well, I have read a lot of forum posts that say it works fine
<geppy> Atrophy:  doom3 kicks Windows ass on Linux. =)
<Atrophy> lol
<geppy> lavigj:  The flashplayer?  Only for people that can't tell what's in sync...
<Atrophy> speaking of which
<lavigj> geppy: although, some of the DX9 eyecandy is pretty nice
<lavigj> geppy: I didn't see it in OpenGL mode
<Atrophy> the flash plugin for firefox doesn't display my homepage right under linux :-(
<Atrophy> only under windoze
<linuxn00b> I get this error when I ifuup eth1 "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<linuxn00b>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Bad address.
<linuxn00b> " but I don't have wireless :s
<zenrox> geppy,  so does q3 and ut 2k3 and 4
<geppy> lavigj:  Doom3?  It's all OpenGL.
<geppy> zenrox:  Right, I'm just choosing one example.
<W3BMAST3R101> Can any one tell me the command to compile something for ubuntu? saay Gaim 1.1.3?
<geppy> zenrox:  Same with LoMS, etc.
<fzZzy> geppy: it was esd and it had /dev/dsp open
<lavigj> geppy: in windows it will utilize DX9 extensions, at least afaik
<httpdss> why doesnt libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby contain the file gdk_pixbuf2.rb ?????
<DAC1138> W3BMAST3R101 new to linux?
<zenrox> W3BMAST3R101,  read gaim.sf.net on how to compile it
<W3BMAST3R101> To ubuntu i was on Gentoo prior
<geppy> lavigj:  I'm pretty sure that it's _all_ OpenGL, but I can see how they might use Direct _Input_?
<zenrox> thay will tell you what to get
<DAC1138> W3BMAST3R101: theres usually an INSTALL file, or a README file.
<Atrophy> omg did you actually just tell him to rtfm?!  LOL you should be ashamed of yourselves
<zenrox> gepp loms??
<W3BMAST3R101> ahh ok
<DAC1138> W3BMAST3R101 you can compile gaim form source or apt-get it
<DAC1138> W3BMAST3R101 usually apt-get is best
<W3BMAST3R101> apt-get it isint there is it?
<DAC1138> W3BMAST3R101 try "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<geppy> webmaster101:  apt-get build is pretty nice.
<zenrox> W3BMAST3R101,  ya but its not the lates and greatest
<Atrophy> although I work at tech support and I often which I could just scream "RTFM!" into the phone and hang up
<Atrophy> *wish
<DAC1138> im not even in linux, lol. im in windows xp, need to reinstall ubuntu
<Atrophy> lol I'm on a kvm with one xp box and one Mandrake box
<lavigj> geppy: I am probably wrong then...
<Atrophy> I keep switching back and forth
<geppy> Has Macromedia ever followed through with their hints of porting MX to Linux?
<lavigj> geppy: know as much about compiling as you do doom3? ;)
<geppy> lavigj: hahahahaha =)
<zenrox> lol
<Atrophy> lol geppy
<lavigj> geppy: unfortunately, I am serious. I am having some big issues getting this program compiled
<DAC1138> geppy yeah
<DAC1138> geppy woks fine in wine and crossover office
<Atrophy> The day Macromedia keeps a promise is the day pigs fly...
<geppy> DAC1138: MX?  I'm talking about the native port that they'd mentioned some time ago.
<zenrox> DAC1138,  what do that when you can install doom3 nativly
<helio7> W3BMAST3R101: I always forget the compile commands and I usually just google the terms (tar ./configure make install) and one of the first hits is usually the same way to compile/install anything from tarball (if you have the tarball)
<DAC1138> Atrophy what da ya know, they ship pig via Herculese ariplanes, lol
<geppy> Atrophy:  heh... more than that'll go down on the day that MAcromedia keeps a promise
<Atrophy> lol
<W3BMAST3R101> alright thnx
<ebone> well, this puppy is just kicking along.
<DAC1138> geppy they wanted to make a wine compatible version and see how well it sold then, and if it did well, they would start programming a native linux port
<Atrophy> it's like one of the signs of the Apocolypse or something...
<ebone> 998 packages updated, 108 new.
<geppy> DAC1138:  Oh, okay.
<DAC1138> but forget macromedia, i want adobe premiere and after effects!
<Atrophy> man there are NO hoary sources out there LOL
<Atrophy> there's 14... warty had 103...
<Atrophy> lol
<helio7> torrents Atrophy?
<Atrophy> yeah
<helio7> let me start azureus up lol
<Atrophy> heheheh
<DAC1138> does anyone know the real reason microsoft started over longhorn from scratch?
<geppy> DAC1138:  Because NT sucks?
<Atrophy> woohoo!!!  I have 15!  Do I hear 16?  Going once... going twice...
<ebone> what do you mean ?
<DAC1138> could it be they're creating a new executable file format? something WINE wont be able to run?
<ebone> when you say scratch ...
<geppy> DAC1138:  They have the time and the money;  a re-write can only help them.
<[Aura] kingwanja|> ubuntu doesnt work as live cd
<geppy> ebone:  starting over
<Atrophy> D00d... geppy... XP roxx0rz!
<johnnybezak> do you guys actually use wine
<DAC1138> geppy nah, they started fresh, no NT
<ebone> you mean, scratch rom a while back, right ...
<geppy> Atrophy: hahaha
<geppy> DAC1138:  That's what I was saying;  they started over because NT sucks.
<ebone> they didnt just toss the towel in again and start from scratch last couple of days, right ?
<Atrophy> seriously... I was as pleasantly suprised by XP as I was by OS X
<DAC1138> geppy ah. well, they started longhorn, and just recently they scrapped the old longhorn, and are staring all over
<ebone> shoot ... i never upgraded from 2000
<Atrophy> lol
<ebone> XP sort of got on my nerves.
<geppy> Atrophy:  I wasn't pleasantly surprised enough;  I still prefer 2k over XP
<Atrophy> I have several copies of NT 4 if anyone wants them LOL
<ebone> geppy: yeah, me too.
<[Aura] kingwanja|> windows work , ubuntu doesnt ... windows 1 - linux 0
<Atrophy> heheheh
<DAC1138> im thinking they started over again becuase they had the intentions to carry over the old executable file format, im thinking they want something newer, something wine wont run, and something samba cant help, something that wont let it talk to linux machines
<ebone> i have to admit sort of being excited by Longhorn though ....
<geppy> ebone:  I was, too, until the took out all of the cool features.
<ebone> DAC1138: that may be part of it.
<Atrophy> well I like to put it this way... Linux works really well "in theory"
<JDahl> [Aura] kingwanja|, you're saying your Windows Live CD is better than the Ubuntu one?
<DAC1138> ebone same here, im excited, but NOTHING they do will ever turn me away from linux or mac os
<geppy> ebone:  Longhorn is now going to be XP... with another name.  Just like every other Windows release.
<helio7> Allright I've been having a real hard time getting XFree86 reconfigured on a machine I had in my classroom that was working beautifully but just bonked out X-less one day on boot.  Does anyone out there think I might stand a chance of recovering X by upgrading it from Warty to Hoary?
<LinuxJones> Atrophy, no Linux works really well !!
<johnnybezak> DAC1138: i doubt breaking compatibility is the reason theyre developing a new OS
<ebone> geppy: yeah ... you see that is b.s. ... they better have some big changes ...
<ebone> i'm going to be miffed otherwise.
<DAC1138> M$ was also redoing a filesystem, something XML based with an XML index for an even fast filesystem
<Atrophy> linuxjones... it might work better if I knew what I was doing
<Atrophy> but I don't LOL
<[Aura] kingwanja|> im saying that this ubuntu live cd does not work ie the 10 ive tried from this huge pile that has been sent to me in the post
<LinuxJones> Atrophy, that's the best part :)
<lavigj> DAC1138: if you are talking about WinFS, the last I knew it was being taken out of longhorn
<Atrophy> hehehe
<ebone> I'm doing something right now you will never do on a MS system ....
<ebone> apt-get dist-upgrade.
<ebone> :)
<[Aura] kingwanja|> but cd in , boot from cd and it does load
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> and the difference between that and windoze update is...?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> I also had a message saying .. unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000014
<DAC1138> MS should just buy OSX from apple, since apple claims to be a hardware company
<ubuntu2u> when in the terminal what do i type to install wine?
<ebone> Atrophy: dist-upgrade works forever ....
<JDahl> [Aura] kingwanja|, did you try booting with different expert options (like I told you)? Otherwise I fear you have a long night ahead of you, depending on how many live CDs you have
<ebone> it's not just security updates.
<DAC1138> ubuntu2u you ever use apt-get before?
<ebone> it's like jumping from 2000 to XP ...
<Atrophy> Apple isn't a hardware company... it's an EXPENSIVE hardware company LOL
<ubuntu2u> dac1138 yes
<DAC1138> Atrophy but a damn good one at that
<[Aura] kingwanja|> expert modes like do you have a normal keyboard , yes i do
<DAC1138> ubuntu2u "sudo apt-get install wine"
<ubuntu2u> dac1138 would i type sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntu2u> ok thanks
<Atrophy> yes, Apple stuff r0xx0rz if you have the dough
<Atrophy> but I don't... so I'll just keep my blueberry Rev D iMac LOL
<Atrophy> which I recently purchased for $50
<DAC1138> i really want a powerbook, but cant afford it. im going to college for video production, and would like something unix based, since im a linux freak
<helio7> oh that reminds me is there an apt-get option to search what's available if you don't know the exact name (i realize it's easy in synaptic but wondered if it was command line friendly as well)
<[Aura] kingwanja|> omg , if i was to give all these lovely cds out to people and they came to me with the problems , i would have to be employed by ubuntu or whoever
<DAC1138> no good video editing packages for linux, only cinelerra, and i need final cut pro/livetype/after effect type apps
<DAC1138> helio7 synaptic
<billytwowilly> any idea when the new ati drivers 9.10.19 will be in hoary?
<JonasNZ> lol i handed out my entire set of 500 CD's in one day
<[Aura] kingwanja|> I will tell them they make great tea mats
<DAC1138> helio7 or "sudo apt-cache search namehere" and you can just guess the name, or the first few letters and use the * command
<helio7> JonasNZ: wow who'd you hand them out to?
<Atrophy> yeah but Synaptic is oh so pretty!
<helio7> DAC1138: that's what I was wondering about thanks
<zenrox> wahts a good way to convert a .nrg in to iso with out haveing to try to burn a .nrg file
<JonasNZ> people who are interested in linux, friend who want to use linux etc.. ppl at school, and stuff
<[Aura] kingwanja|> JonasNZ you handed them all out :o
<JonasNZ> i might need more next time :P
<DAC1138> got a question, anyone here familiar with pcmcia firewire cards?
<Atrophy> zenrox... there's a freeware app for that at least for windoze
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well mine dont work
<JonasNZ> but i wont up it till a can get grub working
<Atrophy> but I'm not sure about one for linux
<Atrophy> or you can use Nero
<JonasNZ> it refuses to install on my hd
<zenrox> Atrophy,  ya i i dont have windows to burn or conver it
<ebone> i just went from warty to hoary.
<Atrophy> lol...
<lavigj> anyone good with compiling and libtool? or how to patch source code...
<Atrophy> then I commend you on your ability to resist temptation
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i have 9600pro graphics and xp2200 512mb ram and 2 hdd`s
<zenrox> Atrophy,  lol
<[Aura] kingwanja|> and the live cd wont work :s
<zenrox> [Aura] kingwanja|,  thats casue of you vid card
<[Aura] kingwanja|> :o
<rambo> what are some good themes for fluxbox?
<lavigj> heck, if someone can tell me how to apply a patch or edit the sourceode for the patch, that would be an awesome help
<Atrophy> zenrox... umm I dunno... there has to be a conversion utility somewhere
<zenrox> thay only have the free drivers for you vid card
<DAC1138> rambo i like the milk theme
<[Aura] kingwanja|> so it wont work then :s
<zenrox> Atrophy,  just thought some one might know so i dont have to look to had for it
<Atrophy> oic LOL
<DAC1138> rambo simple, easy on the eyes, and professional looking
<Atrophy> laziness... the mark of a true programmer...
<zenrox> lol
<Atrophy> I see that you are a fellow code monkey ;-)
<rambo> ok, let me download it
<[Aura] kingwanja|> hang on a min , slax worked
<adapt> oi e17 rules
<lavigj> Atrophy: code monkey?
<zenrox> Atrophy,  i dont wright just edit:)
<Atrophy> programmer
<JonasNZ> does any1 have any ideas about grub, it just dies when i try and install it, hangs and dies
<[Aura] kingwanja|> so ubuntu wont work because i have a radeon 9600pro
<Atrophy> thinkgeek.com sells code monkey shirts now... you should all pitch in and buy me one
<lavigj> Atrophy: aye, does that mean you are one? I am having a terrible time with libtool at the moment...
<DAC1138> hmm... milk isnt the theme name? theres a milk theme, but thats not what im talking about
<Atrophy> me = not a linux programmer
<zenrox> [Aura] kingwanja|,  it will work you just need to put work in to it and ubuntu needs to be installed
<rambo> where can i get the fluxbox milk theme?
<Atrophy> I know very little about Linux
<DAC1138> rambo http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/lintherbrushed/
<lavigj> Atrophy: oh... dang it...
<[Aura] kingwanja|> but i cant make the live cd work ?
<zenrox> [Aura] kingwanja|,  dont think so
<Atrophy> lol
<DAC1138> bbl
<zenrox> but i can be wrong
<[Aura] kingwanja|> slax >ubuntu
<zenrox> Atrophy,  i found it
<lavigj> grr... must not... admit..... defeat......
<Atrophy> w00t
<Atrophy> found what?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> thatis so annoying , you coders when didnt you pit the radeon drivers in the live cd , doh!
<zenrox> Atrophy, http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<Atrophy> sweet
<lavigj> I don't suppose dud is around?
<rambo> DAC1138: where do i put the downloaded fluxbox themes?
<zenrox> [Aura] kingwanja|,  thats casue ati wont let them be free
<Atrophy> Let's all have a big round of applause for zenrox!!!
<zenrox> lol
<Atrophy> ::clap::
<zenrox> now time to compile it
<Atrophy> lol maybe we popped the cork too soon?  LOL
<[Aura] kingwanja|> zenrox then how did slax manage because their live cd works
<Atrophy> hehehe Linux is the source of all false hopes...
<[Aura] kingwanja|> Atrophy linux is for dummies
<Atrophy> Aura... my All In Wonder 7500 works just fine except for the TV in/out
<lavigj> is cvs hard to use?
<Atrophy> javigj... yes
<zenrox> [Aura] kingwanja|, dont know maby thay put it in any way ubuntu dont want to break the law so thay left it out
<[Aura] kingwanja|> yeah but thats a 7500 they are old and should be free
<dale_gribbl1> um ok i just installed warty and i think something is wrong, i don't think it prompted me for a root password, but yet i did a user and can log in as him
<lavigj> Atrophy: I thought you weren't a linux programmer :P
<Atrophy> I'm not
<Atrophy> I'm just saying that cvs is under linux and is therefore hard to use
<Atrophy> ;-)
<[Aura] kingwanja|> and in case my jokes are bad taste , im peed because it doesnt work and ive got a whole damn box of the things
<lavigj> dale_gribbl1: that's because ubuntu uses sudo, instead of root account
<zenrox> Atrophy,  and its installed and processing my nrg file
<Atrophy> woot!!!
<zenrox> quite fast too
<Atrophy> sorry Aura... you can send 'em to me if you want
<lavigj> dale_gribbl1: by default, the root account is disabled
<dale_gribbl1> ok yeah but i didn't create a root password
<Atrophy> basically the people you should be mad at is ATI... they can't decide if they want to support stuff under linux or not
<zenrox> Atrophy,  is right
<SiRrUs> [Aura] kingwanja| why not just go install slack/fedore/mandrake/suse or even windows then and quit complaining
<lavigj> dale_gribbl1: that's because by default, root cannot login
<Atrophy> be nice, SiRrUs... you'd be pissed too if you had 500 worthless to you CDs
<ubuntu2u> someone teach me how to hack :D haha
<[Aura] kingwanja|> SiRrUs good idea , thats 100 people that dont get to use ubuntu , ie failures ie dissapears
<Atrophy> or 100...
<Atrophy> lol
<SiRrUs> [Aura] kingwanja| well if there all in here complaining thats probably a good thing
<Atrophy> Aura... have you tried installing it and then upgrading the drivers?
<Atrophy> or are you only wanting to do a liveCD?
<zenrox> Atrophy,  and it convered just fine and the iso mousts just fine
<Atrophy> w00t!
<Atrophy> zenrox-1 The Forces of Evil-0
<zenrox> hehehehe
<Atrophy> Aura... have you tried installing it yet or are you just running a LiveCD?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well , first step try live cd , 2nd step install cd over mandrake , 3rd step gice cds to all of my street and let all the people know im cool and give me donations for my kindness of heart :P
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> and how well did your install work?
<Atrophy> can you get gnome running?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i cant even install it
<[Aura] kingwanja|> it hangs at the end of the install
<Atrophy> and does it give any kind of error output?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> my live cd isnt loading and it stops inthe same place - Unmount:/dev not found ,starting pcmcia, enabling hotplug manager
<[Aura] kingwanja|> its stops here
<Atrophy> ok...
<Atrophy> yeah I would either aquire a regular ubuntu install disc or try knoppix or something
<Atrophy> but all I know is that it worked fine with my 7500 and it had drivers available for your hardwarez too
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well the install disk are here
<Atrophy> but that was my warty install disc
<Atrophy> so I dunno about anything else
<[Aura] kingwanja|> with the lovely live cds -_-
<Atrophy> hmm...
<Bandit> ( Current Time ) Time: ( 11:24 PM ) Day: ( Tuesday ) Date: ( February 22, 2005 )
<Atrophy> No se...
<Atrophy> try Knoppix...
<[Aura] kingwanja|> in a nice package with 3 ppl on the cover , and one of the chicks on the cover looks sweet
<Atrophy> Knoppix > all
<Atrophy> lol
<lavigj> can someone recommend a channel where I might find some compiling help? the software doesn't have a mailing list or it's own IRC channel
<Atrophy> knoppix has saved my butt so many times...
<lavigj> Atrophy: it's a great file recovery tool
<FR500> hi
<FR500> one question
<Atrophy> indeed
<SiRrUs> hello
<FR500> why is that gdesklets does not start
<[Aura] kingwanja|> its the graphics drivers -_- why didnt i get a nvidia
<Atrophy> it's also good for pissing off the lab techs at school <evil grin>
<FR500> i installed from synaptic
<FR500> i click it, says starting and then dissapears
* lavigj beats head on table
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i like this , install the cd and make things worse
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> don't do that lavigj
<lavigj> [Aura] kingwanja|: well., if you install it, you can add the universe repositories and upgrade to the non-free ATI drivers
<lavigj> Atrophy: then give me an answer to these woes!! :P
<dale_gribbl1> yeah those are nice
<Atrophy> yeah lavi but he can't install it
<SiRrUs> [Aura] kingwanja| why not d/l the iso see if its your 100 disks or not
<[Aura] kingwanja|> upgrade as in pay for drivers just to make it work :s
<Atrophy> no they're free as in free beer but not free as in freedom
<dale_gribbl1> you don't pay for anything
<Atrophy> they're available for free from the ATI website or from Synaptic
<[Aura] kingwanja|> ok but there are issues if live cd dont work
<lavigj> [Aura] kingwanja|: they are not released under the GPL and have a restricted license. You get them free, but because of the license Ubuntu will not include them in the base distribution
<FR500> can anyone help
<Atrophy> this is true Aura...
<TetrisMaster> if i was creating a partition on a disk for linux...would i need to make it "extended" or primary?
<Atrophy> but you can make it work if you want to
<FR500> any pointer are good for me
<Atrophy> or you could try another distro
<[Aura] kingwanja|> slax works
<Atrophy> slax does work
<Atrophy> slax is awesome
<[Aura] kingwanja|> yes
<SiRrUs> does slack have a live cd
<Atrophy> yes... slax
<[Aura] kingwanja|> slax is live cd
<Atrophy> lol
<[Aura] kingwanja|> but it works on here
<Atrophy> what works on here?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> with my 9600pro card
<Atrophy> and where is here? lol
<Atrophy> ok so you're wondering why slax works and ubuntu live doesn't?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> uk cardiff
<[Aura] kingwanja|> yes
<SiRrUs> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-3.1 Kernel: 2.6.10-3-686-smp, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.1.902 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<Atrophy> one of three things:
<SiRrUs> looks good on this machine
<Atrophy> 1: Ubuntu live doesn't like your hardware for some reason
<Atrophy> 2: Your discs are screwed up
<Atrophy> 3: Either 1 or 2
<[Aura] kingwanja|> discs as in the whole case
<Atrophy> yeah
<Atrophy> and that happens...
<Atrophy> those discs were just made by some d00d just like you
<[Aura] kingwanja|> of freshly delivered smelling nice ubuntu disks
<Bandit> [Aura] kingwanja| d/l the iso and check
<Atrophy> if you really want to try ubuntu I would download an iso
<Atrophy> for an install disc
<Atrophy> because it should work with your stuff
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well if it was done by some dude like me he must be damn rich
<[Aura] kingwanja|> to give them away
<[Aura] kingwanja|> in fact i dont get it
<Atrophy> well that's why the good lord gave us donations...
<[Aura] kingwanja|> how can i receive lots of free disks
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> you can't...
<[Aura] kingwanja|> let me guess , its the mormons ?
<Atrophy> I have the list right here and you're not on it... sorry.
<helio7> lol Atrophy
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well i had a free delivery of tea mats then
<Atrophy> possibly
<LinuxJones> [Aura] kingwanja|, you being unreasonable
<[Aura] kingwanja|> no
<Atrophy> but there's no way to tell unless you're willing to download something else to compare it to
<Atrophy> or at least download an md5 to check it against
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i dont have a cd rw
<Atrophy> you don't have to
<helio7>  you can still get free disks just follow the link http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Atrophy> all you need is the md5 and a cd rom
<[Aura] kingwanja|> helio7 thanks but your not helping , in fact you are , i could do with some more to hang on the wall in the bathroom
<lavigj> once again I plea, anyone good with compiling who can give me a hand?
<helio7> oh yeah there's a windows utility called md5summer can check the digital fingerprint to see if yours is corrupted
<crimsun_> lavigj: sup?
<Atrophy> anyways Aura... if you'd like to check if your disc is valid then I'll tell you how
<LinuxJones> [Aura] kingwanja|, if you r rich you could burn your own cd's ??
<[Aura] kingwanja|> disks , yes please
<lavigj> crimsun_: I am trying to compile steghide, but I am getting a libtool error. I found a patch, but I have no idea how to apply it. I would edit the source by hand if i understood what needed to be done, or feed libtool by hand... I just don't know what to do at this point
<Atrophy> well I gotta check one thing out first... everyone: do you have to make an .iso of the disc first to check the md5?
<crimsun_> lavigj: what is the libtool error? use #flood if necessary.
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well no , i waited weeks for the cds and when they come through , they dont work
<helio7> so does anyone think that by upgrading a machine on which Warty's X-server is messed up to Hoary might possibly fix the problem with X?
<lavigj> crimsun_: one moment, I am going to do this from scratch so that it is accurate
<crimsun_> helio7: describe "messed up."
<Atrophy> lol
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i could have been the most popular guy on my street , but as the disks dont work , hmmm
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> d00d either check the MD5 or go try something else
<Atrophy> I'm tryin' to help but you're not wanting to help you just wanna bitch about it
<helio7> oh crimsun, it's been a few days and I've googled and forum searched and asked questions in here... i'm looking at /var/log/XFree86.0.log right now trying to figure out exactly is going wrong, but I can't tell... as far as i'm aware I simply rebooted it one day and a perfectly beautiful ubuntu/gnome environment disappeared (and it had been rebooted daily for a couple of weeks)
<lavigj> crimsun_: dumping it into #flood
<LinuxJones> [Aura] kingwanja|, you would NEVER be the most popular guy on the street :D
<crimsun_> helio7: paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log onto pastebin
<lavigj> done
<Atrophy> hey btw KDE apps won't run under ubuntu unless I install KDE on it, correct?
<Atrophy> and I've heard that installing KDE on ubuntu is risky at best...
<crimsun_> Atrophy: only the necessary kde libs
<helio7> crimsun can I do that via ssh?
<Atrophy> which sucks cause I kinda like KDE and Enlightenment
<helio7> crimsun because i'm not sure howto upload via lynx
<[Aura] kingwanja|> im nice actually but if i can get donations because they are receiving them from my house , who cares as long as they give me some food money :D
<Atrophy> not that I have anything against GNOME... I just like all of 'em ;-)
<crimsun_> Atrophy: not at all risky.
<Atrophy> hmm I heard that it screws up your GNOME
<[Aura] kingwanja|> if i asked for 1 million cds , i could have been the next bill gates
<Pluk> how can i check if an executable is compiled for i386 or i686?
<crimsun_> helio7: curl -F "code=</var/log/XFree86.0.log" -F poster=helio7 -F parent_pid= -F paste=Send http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php 2> /dev/null | grep helio7
<helio7> hmm i didn't mean to spam your name crimsun_ was just trying to tab it out lol
<LinuxJones> [Aura] kingwanja|, under what..donations to the poor tsunami victims ?
<helio7> ok crimsun thanks
<crimsun_> Atrophy: no, doesn't screw up gnome.
<Atrophy> ok
<[Aura] kingwanja|> no under give to your friendly neighbour rules :D
<Atrophy> and say I were to do that... how would I switch between WMs?
<crimsun_> Atrophy: do you mean desktop environments?
<Atrophy> yeah
<helio7> crimsun_ code entered... not sure if it worked looking now
<crimsun_> Atrophy: simply choose the desktop environment you want under Session in the graphical greeter
<lavigj> crimsun_: brb... I put that stuff in #flood
<[Aura] kingwanja|> remember the golden rule - love thy neighbour as thy self , if i give them disks , they give me money $..$
<crimsun_> lavigj: k
<Atrophy> ok
<LinuxJones> [Aura] kingwanja|, you sound like a gosel preacher low on cash
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i will even give a cd to the newspapers so it shows im giving in the town and then i will take over the world }:{} mwwahahahahahahaha
<crimsun_> lavigj: dpkg -l libtool|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<Atrophy> Aura... come on, d00d... do you want to get ubuntu working, or do you want to take over the world?!?!
<Atrophy> make up your mind...
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i want to get ot working :'(
<helio7> err I think the ethernet cable was loose... can anyone tell me the command to try and reestablish connectivity?  ifconfig something?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> it*
<crimsun_> helio7: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Atrophy> ok well then get the freakin MD5 already
<[Aura] kingwanja|> hmmm i see linux getting big and i want to take over and monapolise it $..$
<Atrophy> you can get it from anywhere where you can get the ISOs for the ubuntu cds
<lavigj> crimsun_: all it put out was 1.5.6-2
<crimsun_> helio7: doesn't appear to have pasted.
<crimsun_> lavigj: ok.
<[Aura] kingwanja|> md5 :s
<[Aura] kingwanja|> what the eck is md5 got to do with it
<Atrophy> md5...
<crimsun_> lavigj: the first thing you need to do is execute ,,make clean''
<Atrophy> the MD5 is a way to check if your disc is good
<crimsun_> lavigj: err, ,,make distclean''
<lavigj> crimsun_: ok, so ,,make distclean'' ?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> isnt that a microsoft sound download
<Atrophy> no
<crimsun_> lavigj: without the commas and quotes
<lavigj> done
<lavigj> crimsun_: what'd that do, in a nutshell?
<crimsun_> lavigj: cleans your source directory
<lavigj> k
<helio7> crimsun_ trying to study my spelling and make sure I copied your command right
<Atrophy> woohoo!!  I'm gettin' 91kbps on my torrent!!!
<Atrophy> it's not great, but it'll do!
<[Aura] kingwanja|> where is md5 , im getting all kinds of md5 on google
<jdrake> how goes the party
<Atrophy> ok go to ubuntulinux.org
<Atrophy> and go to the downloads section
<Atrophy> and poke around
<crimsun_> lavigj: the next thing you need to do is apply the patch using patch(1)
<Atrophy> look for hoary-i386-live.iso.md5 or something like that
<lavigj> crimsun_: hmm... ok. so I am going to download the patch, and then waht?
<crimsun_> lavigj: apply it using patch(1)
<Atrophy> Everyone:  Do you have to make an ISO of a disc to check its md5, or can you do that straight from disc?
<lavigj> crimsun_: I assume it needs to be in the untarred directory fo rthe source?
<crimsun_> lavigj: not necessarily
<[Aura] kingwanja|> md5sums ?
<lavigj> crimsun_: hmm... ok. I will have to find the original file it patchs
<Atrophy> yeah
<crimsun_> lavigj: the patch itself can be anywhere, and your $(pwd) can be anywhere.
<[Aura] kingwanja|> what do i do with that ?
<crimsun_> lavigj: patch(1) has the -p and -d parameters
<Atrophy> download it and in a minute you'll be able to use it to check your disc
<Atrophy> first of all what OS are you running?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> im using windows
<[Aura] kingwanja|> :P
<Atrophy> ok
<NetGeek> evening all
<Atrophy> then you'll need to download the MD5 file checker
<Atrophy> hang on let me find the URL
<compmanio36> join #/pchelp
<Atrophy> I can't find it... google for "MD5FileChecker" or something
<compmanio36> oops
<compmanio36> damn syntax :P
<Atrophy> it's a freeware windows app
<Amaranth> Atrophy: md5sum is available for windows
<Atrophy> ok
<Atrophy> do you know if he has to ISO the disc first?
<lavigj> crimsun_: sorry, I am being a bit dense... how can I use -p or -d to find the file that is going to be patched?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> run the cd with it ?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> http://www.brandonstaggs.com/filecheckmd5.html
<Atrophy> aura... FileCheckMD5 is the name of the program
<Atrophy> yeah
<compmanio36> hey, I was trying to install Ubuntu on a neighbor's computer and it got to 19% on loading the installer, and the screen would blink and froze right there
<compmanio36> any suggestions?
<Atrophy> and then you can either run that straight on the CD or you have to make an ISO of the CD first
<Atrophy> I'm not sure
<helio7> compmanio did you try the noapic nolapic options ? i had a similar problem that that solved on my laptop
<NetGeek> compmanio36: the cd may have burned bad, can you make a new one
<[Aura] kingwanja|> compmanio36 , i dont believe a word you say is true
<helio7> what is it hit F2 for boot options on install?
<ions> why would apt-get keep back a package from being updated?
<helio7> [Aura] kingwanja|: please don't be stinky with people requesting help lol they might confuse you with the people who are here being helpful =P
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> Aura.. do you know how to make an ISO of a CD?
<crimsun_> ions: dependencies are missing or are not satisfied given your command line parameters
<ions> hmm, gaim is being kept back and I can't figure out why
<[Aura] kingwanja|> Atrophy i dont have a cd rw
<crimsun_> ions: are you using dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> ahhh
<ions> upgrade
<helio7> crimsun_ i pasted to pastebin the curl script you gave me if you could peek at it and see if there's any error 'cause it's not working... otherwise I'm studying lynx docs to see if I can paste that way
<Atrophy> Aura.. you don't need one to make an ISO
<Atrophy> you just need a program to make an ISO out of a CD
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i would upgrade if all my neighbours have cds and gave me donations
<crimsun_> helio7: http://pastebin.com/245284 worked
<[Aura] kingwanja|> that daemon thingy
<crimsun_> ions: and with dist-upgrade?
<ions> if I do apt-get install gaim on it's own it works
<helio7> crimsun_ yeah i did that in firefox off a box with X running (=
<ions> I thought dist-upgrade was only used when moving to Hoary from warty
<[Aura] kingwanja|> cannot create file access id denied
<Atrophy> access denied?
<crimsun_> ions: it's to be used whenever packages are added or removed.
<[Aura] kingwanja|> well i only scanned it
<crimsun_> ions: upgrade doesn't allow for those.
<Atrophy> yeah you have to make the ISO first before you can scan it
<lavigj> crimsun_: do I patch the make file?
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i need bed , its 5am
<ions> oh, ok. the thing is I have 2 other machines with an identical sources.list and update history and they're not having this problem
<Atrophy> ok have fun d00d
<sigglet> I have a question about cdrecord tools
<Atrophy> once you get an ISO made you can check it against the md5 file
<sigglet> what is this command "fakeroot" for?
<crimsun_> lavigj: use patch(1) to patch whichever files are specified in the diff
<lavigj> crimsun_: ok... sorry. this is definately my first time doing this
<crimsun_> sigglet: fakes root privileges, most useful for building packages.
<Atrophy> omfg it's getting late...
<Atrophy> hoary had better get my tv card working FAST!
<lavigj> crimsun_: patch(1) gives me a syntax error, patch -p1 fix-libtool-invocation.patch just seems to hang there with no processor usage
<[Aura] kingwanja|> its getting late .. 5am its mega late :'(
<[Aura] kingwanja|> i just said to myself earlier , i will try the live cd before i snuggle up in bed
<sigglet> crimsun: root@idaho:~/cdrtools-2.0+a30.pre1 # fakeroot debian/rules dvd=yes cdrecord
<sigglet> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<YankDownUnder> 4pm - Wednesday
<crimsun_> lavigj: you have to use the correct syntax: patch -p1 < fix-libtool-invocation.patch
<[Aura] kingwanja|> that was ages ago :'(
<sigglet> I take it I need to install this package
<sigglet> hmmm
<lavigj> crimsun_: well, that got me farture. it says it can't fin the file to patch at input line 3
<Atrophy> so go to bed Aura... that's what I should do too but I'm not cause I'm a nerd and it bothers me when something's not working
<lavigj> crimsun_: it is looking for makefile, but I have two of those in the directory
<lavigj> crimsun_: hang on, let me try somethign
<crimsun_> lavigj: erg, Makefile?
<helio7> help with scp syntax?  scp -P222 /var/log/XFree86.0.log 192.168.100:/  ...what's wrong?
<lavigj> crimsun_: yeah
<crimsun_> lavigj: yuk, that's horrid.
<crimsun_> helio7: what is -P222 for?
<helio7> port 222 i thought
<crimsun_> you have sshd running on port 222?
<lavigj> crimsun_: I have 2 fiels that are similar, Maxfile.am and Makefile.in
<helio7> oh i forgot i needed that for ipcop not ubuntu
<crimsun_> lavigj: right, those are used to generate ./configure, which you'd execute to generate Makefiles
<lavigj> ah, ok
<lavigj> crimsun_: should I give ./configure a try again?
<crimsun_> lavigj: might be easiest to simply start with a freshly untarred source tree
<lavigj> and then attempt the patch?
<crimsun_> lavigj: then apply the patch
<lavigj> crimsun_: ok, give me a moment and it shall be so
<lavigj> crimsun_: same thing
<[Aura] kingwanja|> nn \o
<crimsun_> lavigj: could you give me a url to the patch?
<lavigj> crimsun_: you bet, but give me one thing to try
<lavigj> er, let me try one thign
<Atrophy> Mmm.... lightly toasted hoary disc...
<lavigj> crimsun_: ok, I did ./configure and now it gave me an error
<lavigj> #flood...
<Atrophy> lol ./configure ALWAYS gives errors...
<lavigj> Atrophy: no, the patch did
<lavigj> Atrophy: after ./configure
<helio7> uh why would i have a different password for scp than for sudo??
<crimsun_> lavigj: the patch expects a very specific Makefile; what sort of options were supposed to be passed to ./configure ?
<crimsun_> helio7: scp has nothing to do with sudo
<crimsun_> helio7: use the remote user's passwd, not the origin's user
<lavigj> crimsun_: um... not sure.... here's the link to the patch file http://mirrors.wamug.org.au/gentoo/portage/app-crypt/steghide/files/fix-libtool-invocation.patch
<helio7> yeah I know i'm just surprised i forgot I had a different pw to scp into my desktop...  it worked i just don't know where that password is stored...
<lavigj> crimsun_: I may have screwed up and gotten a patch that won't work with the raw source
* rt wonders how tough it will be to get mythtv working on his ubuntu system...
<helio7> anyway crimsun_ i finally succeeded in uploading XFree86.0.log http://pastebin.com/245292
<helio7> thank you in advance for peeking at it (= for me it's well, a bit like advanced Sanskrit... I'm beginning to piece it together but I've got a long way to go
<crimsun_> lavigj: that's a one-line "fix," really...
<lavigj> crimsun_: ok, I think I found something on the dev lists (now that I found those) and it might do the trick
<lavigj> crimsun_: let me give it a shot
<drgalaxy> I want to switch from debian to ubuntu;  do most debian packages work in ubuntu?
<Atrophy> yes drgalaxy
<Atrophy> ubuntu is completely debian based
<compmanio36> ubuntu is a debian based distro
<drgalaxy> Atrophy yes, was just reading, wasn't sure if it all worked though
<Atrophy> woohoo!!! my hoary download is done!
<compmanio36> where do you go to get hoary?
<drgalaxy> one more Q: does ubuntu come with ALSA?
<stuNNed> yep
<drgalaxy> schweet
<compmanio36> and do you think I should put it on over warty
<drgalaxy> sounds like its the distro for me
<drgalaxy> thanks guys
<Atrophy> no problem
<helio7> compmanio hoary fresh install or hoary the upgrade?
<compmanio36> well, right now I don't have anything, cause I overwrote my ubuntu install with another distro I was trying out
<compmanio36> then got rid of that
<compmanio36> so I guess the fresh install
<Witigonen> I'm trying to decide what flavor of Linux to install on my Acer Aspire 1661 notebook.  I'm familiar with Mandrake, Fedora, Suse and Ubuntu, so I'm trying to decide between one of those, though if somebody has another suggestion, I'll listen.  I was hoping I could get some opinions of why Ubuntu would be the best choice?  I personally can't decide...
<drgalaxy> Witigonen: if it is a fast computer and you like having the latest gnome I would say ubuntu
<helio7> compmanio36: try http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-4/
<drgalaxy> Witigonen when in doubt.. try the ubuntu live cd first
<lavigj> crimsun_: thanks for all your help, I am sorry I didn't find the lists sooner... I did find a work around. It essentially bypassed using libtool
<drgalaxy> does ubuntu come with the kernel source by default?  I kind of need ndiswrapper to get on the inet
<Atrophy> ok fairly soon my hoary disc will be lightly toasted and my efforts at world domination can begin in earnest!!!
<Witigonen> drgalaxy: It's a P4 2.8Ghz.  Pretty fast (especially for a laptop).  I don't know about Gnome vs. KDE, though.  That's one stumbling block (in my mind) about Ubuntu - not that I think KDE is better than Gnome, but just which one I want on this laptop.  I've used Ubuntu before, it's great, but... well, to be honest, I'm very shallow when it comes to my desktop, I like it PRETTY.  One reason I use Linux is that I can configure how things look an
<Witigonen> amazing extent.  I know that's not the best reason :)
<helio7> what does "array-4" on the hoary page stand for?
<crimsun_> 4th milestone toward hoary
<helio7> crimsun_ did you get my pastebin link?
<crimsun_> helio7: sec.
<lavigj> crimsun_: 4th milestone?
<helio7> np no hurry just makin' sure (=
<monoxide> 4th test release
<|QuaD-> anyone know where kopete stores away msgs?
<compmanio36> do you think Ubuntu could run on a old P2 333 MHz comp w/ intergrated ATI Rage 128 4MB?
<lavigj> ah
<lavigj> crimsun_: thanks again for all your hlep
<Atrophy> ok see you guys on the other side...
<drgalaxy> compmanio36 sure, but I doubt using gnome 2.8 would be much fun
<drgalaxy> bye Atrophy
<johnnybezak> compmanio: mb, but you might want to use a different window manager
<helio7> ah lavigj see each hoary release in the timeline here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<lavigj> helio7: cool. thanks
<helio7> compmanio36: I've installe dubuntu on a few machines just like that
<dragon> aloha
<stuNNed> hi
<dragon> Question for you
<GammaRay> compmanio36: how much ram?
<Atrophy> ok I'm back people
<helio7> compmanio36: and it runs okay but I'm going to see if it'll run faster with fluxbox...
<johnnybezak> fluxbox is sweet as
<compmanio36> hmm........128 MB PC100
<compmanio36> i think
<crimsun_> helio7: your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is messed.
<dragon> Error: Unkown or corrupt file system, When pressing enter to start the install on a Powerbook G4
<compmanio36> yeah, I know fluxbox is less resource intensive
<crimsun_> helio7: it's trying to load a module named "generic", which I've never heard of
<compmanio36> just don't know how to install it on Ubuntu
<helio7> crimsun_ lol hmm
<GammaRay> icewm is even less resource intensive
<johnnybezak> flux is sexy too
<compmanio36> well, I want something too that she can use intuitively, she is not computer-savvy
<compmanio36> LOL
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> who is "she"?
<drgalaxy> my fav minimal desktop is xfce with fluxbox as a close second
<compmanio36> i used it with a LiveCD distro, can't remember what it was though
<compmanio36> it was fluxbox or xfce as default
<dragon> Exact error is "CD:2 /install/powerpc/vmlinux : Unkown or corrupt file system" Any way around this?
<drgalaxy> so does ubuntu come with kernel sources by default?
<lunitik> compmanio36: I don't think there are LiveCD's with flux as default... a few with XFce though, so likely it was XFce... (looked kinda like GNOME?)
<bob2> drgalaxy: no
<bob2> dragon: check the md5sum of the cd
<lunitik> drgalaxy: they are easily installed though... apt-cache search kernel-sources to see some options... also 'kernel-headers' is probably all you need...
<dragon> Oh? I did. it checked out. Used K3b and the MD5Sum checked out
<dragon> :-)
<drgalaxy> my situation is that I can't get on the internet without ndiswrapper built against the kernel (cheap wifi pci card)
<drgalaxy> do the sources come on the cd?
<lunitik> drgalaxy: uhh... where I say kernel... I really mean linux... linux related packages are called 'linux-*' in Ubuntu... 'kernel-*' in Debian
<drgalaxy> lunitik thank you, that is something to remember
<helio7> crimsun_ i just pasted the previous XFConfig http://pastebin.com/245294 and the one that generated that log http://pastebin.com/245293 if you get a chance (or anyone else) I'm busy trying to rename references to "generic"
<pablo928> What am I doing wrong? when I use cd browse_to_your_download_folder as a command, I get 'no such file or directory.
<dragon> oooooh nm it just booted the kernal
<dragon> wierd it started by itself
<dragon> HAHA
<lunitik> pablo928: tab is your friend when using bash.
<lunitik> pablo928: probably typed something wrong
<GammaRay> compmanio36: here is xfce4: http://de.lunar-linux.org/xfce4/screenshots/snap_VII.jpg
* dragon wonders about linux kernals that act like they have a mind of there own
<bob2> dragon: you're booting the default, right?
<GammaRay> compmanio36: here is icewm: http://pinsa.escomposlinux.org/sromero/linux/icewm/icewm_06s.jpg
<pablo928> What do I do with the tab?
<dragon> i was
<dragon> it has been sitting here next to me servger
<dragon> err server*
<bob2> drgalaxy: a) you don't need the sources to bulid the ndiswrapper module, b) you don't need to build it at all, it's part of the normal ubuntu kernel
<lunitik> GammaRay: you can't really give an example of ICEwm... its got so many faces...
<dragon> it just started the install by itself
<pablo928> And I couldn't have typed wrong cause I copied and pasted the command.
<bob2> drgalaxy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<drgalaxy> bob2: excellent!  you just convinced me of this distro
<lunitik> bob2: whoa... didn't know that   :)    part of linux-restricted-modules... or?
<dragon> Well i think i found the problem
<lunitik> bob2: (ndiswrapper)
<bob2> lunitik: I hope so
<dragon> now the installer is failing to mnt meh CD Rom
<GammaRay> lunitik: How many places can you put the bar?
<lunitik> GammaRay: huh?
* dragon is AFK im getting a external CD
<crimsun_> helio7: yep, changing "generic" to "nvidia" should fix things up for you.
<lunitik> GammaRay: afaik, it can go anywhere... and look like anything...
<crimsun_> helio7: I also commented out a few additional modules; see http://pastebin.com/245296
<helio7> thank you crimsun trying now
<GammaRay> lunitik: I'll bet that shot is the most common setup though
<dragon> Well to let everyone know. Im having trouble installing, I think the problem is my Tibooks CD Rom, It just starts read repeating and then the installer cannot mount it, Im trying a firewire CD Rom now
<lunitik> GammaRay: heh... if you say so... I don't think I've ever seen that look before for icewm
<GammaRay> lunitik: I don't mean the theme
<lunitik> GammaRay: I don't only mean the theme either...
<GammaRay> a bar at the bottom w/ a menu,pager,taskbar,monitor,clock
<FAST> where do you change the color of the text of the icons on the desktop?
<lunitik> FAST: in the gtkrc file located in the themes folder in /usr/share/themes
<GammaRay> in other words, you have to edit the theme
<Atrophy> lol
<lunitik> GammaRay: thats what I said damnit  :P
<da_bon_bon> hi al
<GammaRay> probably better to copy the theme to ~/.themes and then edit
<da_bon_bon> if i do apt-get remove XXX the downloaded package file is removed too ?
<lunitik> GammaRay: perhaps... heh
<helio7> crimsun_ here's the new /var/log/XFree86.0.log errors after fixing it http://pastebin.com/245300
<bob2> da_bon_bon: nope
<FAST> lunitik, is there an easy way to change the colors? (i.e. from a gui tool)
<lunitik> FAST: no
<Atrophy> lol
<FAST> well. that blows somewhat.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: thanks.
<Atrophy> nice, concise answers... I like that.
<Atrophy> man the compy I'm installing hoary on has a bad CMOS battery
<Atrophy> it makes it interesting to work with...
<crimsun_> helio7: except that's the conffile, not the log file
<dragon> ok that didnt work
<GammaRay> Atrophy: is that some kind of dinosaur?
<Atrophy> what's adm?
<helio7> doh!!
<dragon> now i get to the install screen and then it tries to install and says error mounting CD Rom
<lunitik> helio7: I think you were told to change 'generic' to 'nvidia'?
<Atrophy> not a dinosaur... it's my K6-2 750!!!
<helio7> lunitik i did that
<lunitik> helio7: not according to what you put in pastebin  :/
<crimsun_> helio7: yeah, it still says "generic"
<dragon> Any idea's? 2 different CD Burners, 3 CD's Same problem hehe :-) Have you guys had any issues with the firmware on Powerbook G4's (400) ?
<Atrophy> ok so far so good
<helio7> what I put in pastebin was an error I believe from my bad copypasting sorry
<Atrophy> is SiRrUs still here?
<da_bon_bon> what good does the "linux-headers" package do ?
<regeya> Atrophy: if it makes you feel better, I have a much slower k6-2 IN THIS ROOM, AND i'M ON A via c3-based box right now
<Atrophy> lol
<regeya> sorry about the allcaps
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: it allows you to compile modules without compiling the whole kernel... in this case...
<Atrophy> yeah I have another K6 sitting next to me... a 540
<chillywi1ly> oo-boon-too
<helio7> hmm don't read the second one either something's going wrong gimme a minute si'm trying real hard here )=
<Atrophy> 540 LOL
<Atrophy> I meant 450
<Atrophy> or 400... can't remember
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: ah, ok.. but for modules like squshfs that require complete source, i need the tree right ?
<Atrophy> anyways I'm gonna get that one working after I do this one
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: generally ensures you don't have to compile everything when you only want to compile a few kb's
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: you shouldn't... but then, I don't really understand the point of 'linux-tree'  :/
<dragon> :-x
<regeya> Atrophy: nothing wrong with that!  Not like you're going to be playing Halo-2 on that box, but when yo uconsider that some people still use NeXT boxes...
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> indeed
<helio7> I dl'ed the new file via lynx and it got all gnarled up )= gotta try a different way
<Atrophy> I'm all about the ghetto hardwarez
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: ok.. thanks.
<Atrophy> I have a 286 sitting in my living room LOL
<Atrophy> it's about to be scrapped though cause I need the capacitors and stuff LOL
<regeya> I haven't tried to power up the ol' tandy 1000 ex for a while.
<Atrophy> ooh and I have a VIC-20 in the closet
<bob2> harvesting capacitors from 20 year old equipment seems like a bad idea
<Atrophy> but it is missing its video cable :-(
<GammaRay> Atrophy: is it holding up the bum side of your couch?
<regeya> wonder if a.) it still works and b.) if my copy of king's quest still works
<drgalaxy> old computers are hardly worth running when you consider the power they draw
<regeya> drgalaxy: so sue me.
<OrangeSlice> hmm, oldest I've got is a commodore 64 :p
<lunitik> bob2: nuh uh... its brilliant    8)
<drgalaxy> regeya I can't, my power bill is too high  :)
<regeya> heh
<GammaRay> TRS-80 (-;
<bob2> lunitik: you know they degrade, right?
<bob2> at least electrolytic ones
<regeya> it's not like newer machines draw any less
<regeya> ;-)
<Atrophy> indeed... I'm already running 3 to 4 computers at any given time
<lunitik> bob2: note sarcasm   ;)
<drgalaxy> regeya yes, but with one powerful computer you can do what 10 486's can do
<Atrophy> if you get a mini-itx they draw less power
<Atrophy> I am about to make me a NES-server with one
<drgalaxy> teehee
<dragon> oh well off to debian
<drgalaxy> my next puter is going to be in a briefcase with an LCD hacked inside
<da_bon_bon> and what good does the linux-patch-ubuntu package do ?
<regeya> drgalaxy: my wife uses the k6-2 to run windows and ms office.  if there were 10 of her, they could all type at 20wpm and still not tax the k6-2.
* |QuaD- wants to build a ppc
<bob2> da_bon_bon: tons of good
<Atrophy> lol
<|QuaD-> whats a k6-2?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: look at the patch to see, or read the README or changeloge
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: changes Ubuntu folks made to the mainstream kernel would be my guess...
<drgalaxy> regeya yes, but you said 286 :)  k6-2 is what I use for windows development (soon to be gone thanks to QEMU)
<bob2> |QuaD-: an old AMD cpu
<regeya> I never said 286, drgalaxy.
<|QuaD-> ahh.... ok
<Atrophy> lol did you all hear that the next version of Fedora is gonna come with an open source VMWare?!?!
<Atrophy> W00t!!!
<da_bon_bon> bob2: like ? i mean, installing that package by itself wont help at all, right ?
<drgalaxy> regeya oh sorry, I haven't been smoking enough pot
<regeya> no way
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: u r joking.
<lunitik> Atrophy: eh... Xen  :/
<regeya> drgalaxy, if you're trying to be insulting, scroll back first, then be insulting. ;-)
<lunitik> Atrophy: its getting into mainstream kernel... so it'll be in Ubuntu too  :/
<|QuaD-> according to vmware... if you attended linuxworld in boston and got your cardswiped there, you got a free version of vmware workstation, they still haven't emailed me the access code :(
<Atrophy> nope
<bob2> da_bon_bon: not unless you build a kernel with it
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok..
<lunitik> Atrophy: don't argue... k thanks
<bob2> presumably Atrophy means qemu.
<regeya> I think you're referring to Atrophy, who already said it's going to be a parts machine :-)
<bob2> which isn't special, since it's already in Ubuntu and Debian and ...
<Atrophy> I didn't hear it'd be in the kernel
<drgalaxy> they have always charged SO much for Vmware...  now that QEMU and epochs are coming of age I guess they are feeling the pressure
<da_bon_bon> bob2: and the kqemu patch makes it rock!
<Atrophy> according to Wired it was only gonna be in Fedora LOL
<lunitik> bob2: nah.... Xen... Novell and Red Hat are going ape shit about it... as is IBM
<|QuaD-> bob2: Xen is already in debian/ubuntu?
<lunitik> |QuaD-: not yet
<bob2> lunitik: Xen isn't like VMWare
<bob2> |QuaD-: yes
<lunitik> bob2: but thats what they mean  :/
<bob2> |QuaD-: debian, anyway
<bob2> da_bon_bon: and non-free and non-dsitributable!
<da_bon_bon> :(
<da_bon_bon> right
<da_bon_bon> whats Xen ?
<|QuaD-> interesting
<|QuaD-> i wish vmware was Open sourced :)
<regeya> I don't see what the big deal is about the licensing fee for vmware...it's their code, they chose to keep it closed, and there's not a huge market for it.  I mean, other than wonks who want to run multiple OSes at the same time on the same machine for giggles, where's the market?
<Atrophy> lol
<regeya> people developing OSes
<|QuaD-> regeya: developing
<regeya> and
<regeya> ...
<Atrophy> hey... there's a lot of wonks out there....
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: an Open Source Virtual Machine... but it needs kernel modifications... so doesn't support Windows etc
<drgalaxy> regeya people like me... I hate windows but sometimes have to test software I write on it
<bob2> da_bon_bon: it's like a mainframe virtualisation thing.  it doesn't run unmodified code, the client OS's need to be modified
* |QuaD- finds vmware slow though :)
<regeya> I have a much cheaper solution.
<|QuaD-> i wonder how xen performs compared to vmware
<bob2> da_bon_bon: so it only really works with Linux and NetBSD, iirc
<bob2> |QuaD-: a ton faster
<regeya> actually, no, I don't.
<|QuaD-> bob2: really?
<bob2> there was a windows port but MS nuked it
<drgalaxy> I know a windoze XP user who uses VMware to run another XP... to browse porn with
<regeya> I don't dual-boot on this machine.
<bob2> |QuaD-: yes
<bob2> |QuaD-: very nearly full speed
<Atrophy> hahahaha awesome
<regeya> nevermind
<Atrophy> that's a good idea for all your pr0n needs...
<|QuaD-> bob2: wow... i wonder if windows will ever support it
<Atrophy> stupid... but entertaining.
<drgalaxy> Atrophy: he wouldn't have a reason to do that if he didn't insist on using Internet Evil
<regeya> used to own a copy of win4lin, but it seems a little pointless these days
<|QuaD-> hmm, i could start running all my servers in a xen vm then... that might not be a bad idea
<lunitik> |QuaD-: probably not.... its backed by IBM and is open source... doesn't look good....
<Atrophy> lol...
<regeya> plus that whole thing of violating the eula right off the bat...*shrug*
<helio7> http://pastebin.com/245307 crimsun_ lunitik thanks for the hand; this is my best classroom computer; so if I can fix it it will be used for educational purposes with kids again tomorrow (=
<Atrophy> well it happens... my sister doesn't like Firefox because she doesn't like the download manager...
<Atrophy> :: shakes head :: makes no sense whatsoever...
<drgalaxy> that is strange..
<bob2> |QuaD-: well, resupport it
<|QuaD-> bob2: resupport it?
<bob2> |QuaD-: windows was ported to it ages ago
<drgalaxy> Atrophy : learn some XUL/JS/etc and implement an IE-like one :)
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> you don't even have to do that
<regeya> ungh.
<Atrophy> there are settings to do that
<|QuaD-> bob2: interesting.... was that by micrsoft's doing or xen's?
<drgalaxy> oh thats neat
<Atrophy> but of course she'd rather just use IE
<bob2> |QuaD-: but since it requires modifications to the client (ie modifying Windows), no one but MS can continue it
<regeya> I love the download manager.
<drgalaxy> hahaha my dad wouldn't switch from IE so we just changed the shortcut to point to firefox on his 'puter... professors aren't ususally computer people
<bob2> |QuaD-: AIUI MS Research had people in cambridge assisting/supporting/somethinging with the Xen developers
<regeya> my wife got mad the first time I opened a tab in firefox, and left a window open on her machine.
<|QuaD-> bob2: interesting... that owuld be nice for playing with win2k3
<|QuaD-> see why i love linux
<regeya> see, my wife is one of these people who refuses to ever learn to deal with any sort of fancy computing device
<Atrophy> lol
<regeya> in today's job market, despite her education, she's what you call 'unskilled'
<Pluk> poor bastard :) i almost have my gf to compile her own kernel
<Atrophy> lol yeah I'm what you call "mediocre grades"
<drgalaxy> sometimes it seems like education and skills are inversely related
<regeya> seriously, she's going for her master's right now, and when she's in front of a computer I wonder how she avoided having to take special ed classes.
<regeya> but this is offtopic, and I'm tired, so good night ooboontoo users
<lunitik> Pluk: I'm sorry.... I usually have better things to do with my girl than teaching her to use my computer... I just make sure she doesn't touch it...   :)
<Pluk> :D lol
<drgalaxy> yes goodnight
<da_bon_bon> anyone on hoary here finds that he cant download the package *- cupsys ??
<helio7> drgalaxy that's funny; I had a friend who was telling me she was concerned about firefox because of the IDN homograph spoofing issue... I was trying to show her how it's like a 1:100 balance of vultnerablities from FF:IE
<da_bon_bon> in updating
<da_bon_bon> ?
<Pluk> im not a 4x a day person so there is some spare computer time :D
<Atrophy> well I blame noone but myself for my bad grades, but I do know my stuff when it comes to computers
<Atrophy> unfortunately, few will ever find that out...
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: nah... worked fine here...
<drgalaxy> helio7 weird! especially since you can type  about:config and turn off the IDN stuff
<Atrophy> lol helio
<drgalaxy> when was the last time a fix to IE didn't require a patch?
<Atrophy> activex controls, anyone?
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: fuck! i cant even get the headers now, for gods sake!
<lunitik> Pluk: not only am I a 4x+ person... but it takes a long ass time... very little time for more productive activities... damn the bad luck  :P
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: I'm sorry?
<drgalaxy> I get the feeling that ActiveX was designed and implemented by business majors
<Pluk> nah i wasted more time with windows on here machine so i fed here first debian and now ubuntu
<Pluk> and she loves it
<Pluk> and understand it
<Atrophy> LOL drgalaxy ROTFLMAO
<da_bon_bon> what do u guys do - install java from sun or the specially compile ubuntu package from neacm.pt... or other method ?
<poofyhair> ahh
<poofyhair> java from sun
<Atrophy> no idea... I haven't gotten that far yet
<helio7> from sun
<poofyhair> as in the ubuntuguide
<Pluk> sun;s
<da_bon_bon> ok
<drgalaxy> all it takes to be good at this stuff is motivation and reading skills
<Atrophy> speaking of which... how do I add my java bins to the path variable once I do?
<lunitik> Pluk: I usually date hot ditzes... they'd break something
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: in /etc/bash.bashrc export the patg
<Atrophy> I'm currently dating a hot smart girl...
<Pluk> :)
<da_bon_bon> path
<lunitik> Pluk: so long as you don't install the blasphamy that is Solaris.... Sun isn't so bad  :)
<drgalaxy> in my book, 'hot ditz' is an oxymoron... the ditz part outweighs the hot part
<Atrophy> who also happens to be a nurse and a sorority girl!  Jackpot!
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: shouldnt u be in bed with her, now ?
<Atrophy> exactly drgalaxy
<lunitik> drgalaxy: my penis disagrees... who am I to argue?
<Atrophy> no her back is hurt
<Atrophy> she's getting an mri on it in about a week
<da_bon_bon> ah, ok.
<Atrophy> so she's at home taking lots of pain pills
<Atrophy> to tell the truth my back's not doin' so hot either
<drgalaxy> my gf is asleep here in my one room apartment
<Pluk> that sux Atrophy
<poofyhair> when is the prerelease comming out?
<Atrophy> yeah
<Pluk> no *** for you :) ... or at least very carefull
<lunitik> poofyhair: no idea... probably around March?
<lunitik> Seems like a good guess
<da_bon_bon> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9793 - i'd kill the bastard who wrote this
<poofyhair> I saw that
<poofyhair> its crap
<Atrophy> no there's never any *** for me
<Atrophy> lol
<poofyhair> in the comments I tried to shread it.
<poofyhair> I'm a profesional writer, when Hoary comes I'm going to give it an EXPERIANCED review
<Pluk> that review is a joke
<da_bon_bon> poofyhair: hope its posictive
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: With all the positive reviews... someone had to come with something negative...
<da_bon_bon> the cunt who likes kde - cant he install it from universe! bloody ppl dont read wiki and go shouting "bad distro"
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: the first line pretty much screams "I'm an idiot" though... he admits he prefers KDE... but decided it was a good idea to use GNOME, and form judgement, even though he obviously doesn't know how to do things in GNOME  :/
<da_bon_bon> poofyhair: under what name did u post comments ?
<Atrophy> I've seen two "Getting there but not there yet" reviews of ubuntu
<poofyhair> I think "poofyhairguy" or "poofyhair". thats me
<Atrophy> and I would tend to agree except I choose a more positive outlook on it... I would use the word "promising."
<Pluk> Ubuntu email is handled by Evolution, an Outlook clone. It's OK, if you want something to do a similar job to Outlook.  OMG that huy is a retard
<Pluk> guy*
<da_bon_bon> poobal: u with the same name on forums too, right ?
<Pluk> NO OFFENCE TO RETARDS
<Pluk> oooops caps
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> that made me mad that I couldn't uninstall Evolution, BTW...
<Atrophy> cause I prefer Thunderbird
<Atrophy> oh well...
<Pluk> hmmm you can uninstall?
<Atrophy> nope because if you do it tries to take ubuntu desktop with it
<Pluk> thats no prob
<Pluk> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Atrophy> it's integrated... as if you had an xp disc with sp2 in it
<Atrophy> well I did it once and it uninstalled gnome-panel
<drgalaxy> looks like the author of that article wrote the kpresenter user's manual... biased?
<Atrophy> and that one's kind of important...
<Pluk> then there was seomthing wrong
<Atrophy> ok
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: what r u trying to remove ?
<Atrophy> Evolution
<Atrophy> LOL I just booted hoary... and it defaulted to 1600 x 1200
<Pluk> Atrophy, from apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop :  This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system
<Pluk>  .
<Pluk>  It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<Pluk>  not desired.
<drgalaxy> http://www.zen26041.zen.co.uk/  AH-HAH!  the author of that article is actually a SCIENCE FICTION writer !! that makes total sense
<poofyhair> kool
<Atrophy> it makes everything REALLY FREAKING TINY
<poofyhair> and a SUSE fanboy
<poofyhair> couldn't stand all the good Ubuntu press I guess
<drgalaxy> teeheehee
<lunitik> poofyhair: nothing wrong with SUSE...
<lunitik> poofyhair: Novell are paying some of the best open source hackers around right now
<drgalaxy> probably going to see suse rolled out at schools... novell is really good at marketing to schools
<Amaranth> The only part of SuSE I like is the NLD part.
<poofyhair> Nothing wrong with any distro, just some users can be dicks
<lunitik> Amaranth: NLD = SUSE 9.2 with different branding  :/
<drgalaxy> hula-project.org is really f'ing neat too
<Atrophy> lol
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: yast? thats nice.... messes up config files but easy to use
<|QuaD-> hula is amazing
<poofyhair> I dislike yast
<|QuaD-> i just wish it supported ical!
<poofyhair> a lot
<Atrophy> and remember, kids... Every OS Sucks...
<Amaranth> lunitik: I know. :)
<drgalaxy> |QuaD- why?
<neiras> Hey there; I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade for fun, and I'm now running Hoary. Unfortunately, I cannot update my kernel now; all kernel packages "Cannot be installed". Is there a trick to this?
<poofyhair> because it want to do EVERYTHING
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: why what
<Amaranth> lunitik: NLD == SuSE 9.2 with GNOME by default and _a lot_ of polish.
<error_29> BeOs did not suck.  That's why it had to die.
<|QuaD-> error_29: LOL
* neiras fondly remembers BeOS
<drgalaxy> why do you need ical?  in my understanding it is kind of half of a useful thing
<lunitik> Amaranth: no... GNOME is not default... its the first choice on the first screen... thats like saying Tijuana is the default time zone in Ubuntu
<|QuaD-> error_29: GNU/Hurd does not suck
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: calandar sharing is nice
<Amaranth> lunitik: All their marketing stuff shows it running GNOME.
<drgalaxy> |QuaD- yes, but ical just describes calendars.. you still have to redownload your buddy's ical file and merge it
<helio7> crimsun_ others: allright I realize the last log I posted was completely cut short because I misnamed the dang config file here is the latest error log should anyone still care to help me http://pastebin.com/245309 (= thanks...
<error_29> Linux doesn't suck.  Linux distros try hard to suck, and sometimes succeed.
<da_bon_bon> apt-get doesnt seem
<|QuaD-> hula & xampp is like a kickass combination
<Amaranth> I've never tried it so I dunno if it would be good enough to make up for the SuSE base.
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: so?
<crimsun_> helio7: sudo modprobe nvidia
<lunitik> Amaranth: whats wrong with the SUSE base? its the same one as Ubuntu for the most part...
<helio7> not found )=
<drgalaxy> |QuaD- wouldn't it be nice to have the basis for sharing be at least as functional as the M$ equiv?  how about some protocol for notifying people of updates?
<da_bon_bon> apt-get cant download the cupsys update - it fails. can anyone tell me why ?
<Atrophy> lol
<helio7> sudo apt-get install nvidia?  I definately had it at one point...
<Atrophy> I always like the pecker-measuring contests that go on between distros...
<crimsun_> helio7: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: take it one step at a time
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: dpkg already told you prolly.... what does it say in the error?
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: exchange is very $$
<da_bon_bon> i mean, apt-get hangs at "getting headers" and update-maanger cant get that package
<poofyhair> I finally got my ATI driver to work last night
<poofyhair> After months of hoping.
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: failed to fetch XXX.. do u want to continue ?
<Amaranth> lunitik: SuSE seemed much bulkier and ran slower on my machine. Plus I've had one too many bad expierences with RPMs.
<drgalaxy> |QuaD- oh yes, I know.. I wouldn't want to use it.. but ical has been 'out' for a coupla years now and the insides of it haven't changed
<poofyhair> Thanks to whoever packaged the xorg ati driver
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: say yes... apt-get update again... and try again
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: ok.
<poofyhair> with a little hacking, zsnes didn't seem as slow as molases
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: i think its nice.... basically so that i can keep my calandar remotely and have all my pims access it and change it
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: i don't really need it to share with others, but i have multiple pims
<lunitik> Amaranth: you were imagining things... YaST is slow to load... but thats about it
<drgalaxy> |QuaD- obviously you don't work in a group
<Atrophy> PoofyHAIR!!!!
<Atrophy> which ATI card do you have?!?!
<lunitik> Amaranth: and SUSE/Fedora/freinds don't make you play with RPM's these days
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: no i don't... not yet
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: wanna hire me :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: .debs are no different if you use them in original form
<poofyhair> 9600 pro
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: apt-get update'ed .. now using update manager, the 14 packages are alreayd downloaded.
<Atrophy> damn...
<Atrophy> I have a 7500 AIW
<drgalaxy> |QuaD- I'll hire you if you hire me :)  I'm a freelancer right now
<Amaranth> lunitik: I know apt-get == yum, dpkg == rpm, etc
<helio7> crimsun_ no packages found matching linux-restricted-modles-2.6.8.1-5-686.
<|QuaD-> drgalaxy: hehe i am a student currently
<jeavis> hi I am using php, apache and mySQL where I need to save my files php to use them
<Amaranth> lunitik: I've had the RPM database corrupt on me before on two different servers.
<zenrox> to bad some of the loki games dont work
<lunitik> Amaranth: no.... apt-get == apt-get ... activate extras, and 'yum install apt4rpm' (I think)
<poofyhair> I always hated it....but now I do less....still want a NVidia card so I can play some newer games
<zenrox> poofyhair,  i love my new nvidia
<Amaranth> lunitik: I was generalizing. :)
<drgalaxy> Amaranth I have too... it is hell - especially if it is a remotely hosted machine
<crimsun_> helio7: then you know which package to install.
<lunitik> Amaranth: 'rpm --rebuilddb'  :/
<Amaranth> drgalaxy: It was.
<helio7> crimsun_ i'm positive I had the nvidia module installed previously I don't know how it could have gotten corrupted or messed up any idea?
<Amaranth> lunitik: iirc the one died in the middle of installing a package
<drgalaxy> lunitik rpm lets users mess it up beyond repair pretty easily
<Amaranth> lunitik: That didn't save me.
<drgalaxy> even if you remove the /var/lib/rpm/___* files..
<crimsun_> it's not corrupted; you simply need to install the new package per the kernel security update.
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: what if i dnld the file manually and put it in cache ?
<lunitik> drgalaxy: users shouldn't be using RPM's... bet you've never used a .deb
<Atrophy> ok I'm installing GATOS as we speak...
<Atrophy> :: crosses his fingers ::
<jeavis> <jeavis> hi I am using php, apache and mySQL where I need to save my files php to use them
<Amaranth> lunitik: I've manually installed .debs before, it sucks. :p
<Atrophy> so I need to reboot before the GATOS drivers will take effect?
<drgalaxy> lunitik how much you wanna bet I just upgraded 300 .deb's ?
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: whats GATOS ?
<Amaranth> drgalaxy: Without apt?
<chrismurf> jeavis, this probably isn't the right forum for that
<drgalaxy> no with apt, but I have done my share
<lunitik> drgalaxy: manually? or with apt?
<chrismurf> jeavis, but you should be able to save them anywhere on your webserver
<Atrophy> graphic drivers
<drgalaxy> I was a redhat user for 7+ years, and a debian user for the last 8 months
<lunitik> drgalaxy: then thats not what I asked.
<chrismurf> jeavis, /var/www/html probably.
<helio7> crimsun_ apt-get install yields "...is not avail... referred to by another package... may mean it's missing, oboslote or avail from antorher source... no installation candidate...
<Amaranth> chrismurf: THis is the place for that, he needs to know where apache serves files from.
<drgalaxy> I have built a .deb before as well
<crimsun_> helio7: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<error_29> Does anything in linux let you use all-in-wonder capture cards?
<Amaranth> And I have no idea where that is.
<lunitik> helio7: what were you trying to install?
<drgalaxy> error_29 yes, but tv capture/output doesn't work
<chrismurf> jeavis, you need to make sure that php is setup with apache as well
<Amaranth> jeavis: I always just create a public_html dir in my home dir and then access it from http://my-ip/~username/
<chrismurf> That will work as well, provided the server is setup to allow it
<ions> is there a page that lists what is currently in Hoary?
<jeavis> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<helio7> crimsun_ installed none candidate none version table: ...
<ions> and projected to be in Hoary?
<jeavis> my-ip = localhost
<lunitik> ions: no
<ions> oh
<ions> boo
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: thats how i do mine also :)
<chrismurf> jeavis, yes
<Amaranth> chrismurf: He setup the server. :P
<crimsun_> helio7: uh, you have warty-security uncommented, correct?
<lunitik> ions: projected... kinda... the hoary seeds pages in the wiki
<helio7> checking in /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<ions> oh ok, I'm looking at the wiki now I guess I just haven't gottne that far
<ions> thanks
<crimsun_> helio7: yes.
<lunitik> ions: search 'hoary' and look at the listings stating 'seed'
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/cupsys_1.1.23-1ubuntu8_i386.deb
<da_bon_bon> 
<Amaranth> ions: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ Go nuts. :)
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: go there and grap it... manually install it...
<error_29> thanks drgalaxy; its the capture/output i wanted.
<ions> already have ;)
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: but why cant it get it ? i mean i can do it manually, but that doesnt solve the problem
<helio7> crimsun_ i think so yes... both deb and deb-src warty-securtity main restricted are uncommented as per the guide at ubuntuguide.org
<Amaranth> Anything that is going to make it into hoary will probably already be there.
<crimsun_> helio7: please run sudo aptitude update
<error_29> even BeOs managed to get AIW tv working, with a plug-in, tho' it wasn't pretty
<jeavis> chrismurf: Thank a lot
<helio7> crimsun_ and then attempt re apt-get module in question, correct?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: who knows? but chances are it won't have issues after....
<jeavis> chrismurf: If I use php, mySQL and Apache. I can do all in /var/www/
<crimsun_> helio7: yes
<drgalaxy> error_29 just type 'ati linux' into google man
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: after ?
<Pluk> da_bon_bon, did you apt-get update before?
<helio7> crimsun_ it's dl'ing atm...
<lunitik> error_29: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryHardwareHowto
<Atrophy> ok I've installed GATOS... now what?
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: twice
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: after you fix this issue...
<Pluk> cuz cupsys installs just fine
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: maybe !
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: try it...
<helio7> crimsun_ you are my hero lol (= yay i'm into gnome again... /sigh of relief... what did I do wrong to make X break??
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: problem aint in install - it is in downloadin
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: sire
<da_bon_bon> sure
* lunitik likes sire better
* da_bon_bon doesnt
<lunitik> sire
* da_bon_bon now like it more
<da_bon_bon> :)
<lunitik> uhh... ignore that... meant to type in dictionary
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: FYI, apt-get hangs at "waiting for headerS" this gives any clues ?
<Pluk> yeah its the dowloading part cuz i can also just download the deb from the link you posted
<crimsun_> helio7: nothing
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: not really... because you are online...
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: and site is up etc...
<helio7> it was some sort of incompatibility with the kernel module and the security patches???
<crimsun_> helio7: the kernel (linux-image-*) update necessitated a bump in the abi, which necessitated a bump in the corresponding linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Atrophy> hmm... looks grim, folks
<error_29> Dr galaxy- i've BEEN typing "ati linux" into google for years, thank you.  Figured you geniuses had something figured out.
<helio7> so if that happens again crimsun the simple answer is sudo aptitude-update?  and then re-download the new nvidia module?  Did this affect a lot of folks or was my case a rare aberration?
<lunitik> error_29: I told you.... http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<drgalaxy> error_29 its all right there on the first link: http://www.ati.com/support/faq/linux.html
<crimsun_> helio7: the first thing that you should do is check if linux-image-$(uname -r) is installed, and if so, if it is up-to-date
<crimsun_> helio7: next, check linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); see if it's up-to-date
<error_29> thanks lunitik.  I'm not really trying to get the vid capture working right now; I was just wondering, apropos the comments about GATOS, whether progress had been made with AIW
<drgalaxy> this should be the topic of every irc room: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<drgalaxy> not that I am the model follower of those instructions..
<crimsun_> drgalaxy: we try to be very forgiving for the first couple rounds :-)
<lunitik> drgalaxy: eh... always felt I was being rude when I pointed users there in the past
<Atrophy> hehehe you and me both Error 29
<Atrophy> I'm having the same problem
<drgalaxy> lunitik feel free to PM me if you want me to tell someone about it :)
<error_29> I keep windows running on another machine simply 'cause that's my TV!
<helio7> crimsun_ i don't really understand the syntax $(uname -r). but is there a forum thread that delas with this? I understand in concept what you're saying but as far as me sitting down and saying "Ok commandline: check and see if something is up-to-date... what's the actual command?
<Atrophy> how do you change it so you can graphically log in as root?
<crimsun_> $(uname -r) tells the shell to execute the uname -r command
<Pluk> Atrophy, sudo gdmconfig .. but do you really want to do that?
<Atrophy> yes
<lunitik> helio7: $(uname -r) tells bash to use the result of 'uname -r' in place of it
<error_29> Can anybody recommend a text editor that has automatic URL highlighting (clickable links) ?  Metapad in windows does that
<helio7> oh so man uname will tell me more about this then right?
<Atrophy> I have to to run the GATOS-config
<lunitik> uname just tells you about your machine
<hbrednek> error_29: Emacs can do that if you set the mode correctly
<lunitik> uname -r = kernel revision
<lunitik> error_29: OO.o's Word Processor does that.
<Atrophy> I feel your pain error 29
<Atrophy> LOL only now I have a real tv in addition to my ATI card...
<error_29> hbrednek, thanks, I figured Emacs could do that, but so far I haven't been able to set modes at all...
* |QuaD- is using OO.o word process now :)
<lunitik> Atrophy: please utilize tab key if you wish to get peoples attention   ;)
<Atrophy> tab key?
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: as in nick completion ?
<lunitik> Otraphy: its harder to see when its not correct
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: yes
<Atrophy> I'm not an IRC person
<Atrophy> sorryz
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: first 3 letters of nick then TAB
<lunitik> Atrophy: type lu[tab] 
<|QuaD-> nick completion is great... don't know how i could ever live without it
<error_29> I feely your pain Atrophy.
<hbrednek> My CUPS daemon doesn't seem to allow connections from outside localhost.  Its predecessor on Knoppix handled external connections without a problem.  Is there some configuration I need to do to make this possible in out-of-the-box Ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> Atrophy: fuckin hell! u r on bloody windows
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> yeah... I'm on the other side of my kvm while fixing my linux box
<Atrophy> got a problem with that?
<da_bon_bon> no
<Atrophy> Piss off.
<Atrophy> lol
<da_bon_bon> didnt know that
<da_bon_bon> sorry man
<error_29> ah, that's how you do it, lunitik! Atrophy! and here I thought everyone just typed real fast
* |QuaD- might be on windows
<Atrophy> lol just kidding
<Atrophy> anyways yeah I'm using my windoze box to keep the IRC connection alive no matter what happens to my ubuntu box
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: u r on linux-686 bah!
<lunitik> error_29: oh we do... but we're also smart... thus, if you can type less charactors... why not do it?  :P
<da_bon_bon> whats the DVD got ? more software, anything else ?
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: thats what you think... you can change those replies
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: right.. i know that.
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: :)
<|QuaD-> its a mystery as to waht i am on
<lunitik> error_29: plus, some people have U53r|\|4m35 like that... no one wants to type that   :P
<|QuaD-> actually not really
<|QuaD-> you can figure it out :)
<Pluk> Atrophy, sudo gdmconfig .. but do you really want to do that?
<error_29> I wish autocomplete in the ubuntu command line thing worked the same way, lunitik
<error_29> instead of always filling in what I don't want
<lunitik> error_29: umm... it does
<error_29> with tab, lunitik?
<Atrophy> lol @ Pluk
<Shinigami> join #religion
<Shinigami> sorry :)
<lunitik> error_29: it beeps if there is more than one file matching string... else it completes
<Pluk> what Atrophy ?
<error_29> I must be using a different thing
<error_29> I'm talking about the mini command line you can add with "add to panel" .  I mean, the IRC autocompletion is less distracting.
<helio7> now I just need a script to re-parse my irc file and edit out everything but people that were talking to me over the last 3 hours that helped me fix this machine so I can memorize some of what I learned... too bad I'm not a programmer or that would be a cinch
<lunitik> error_29: env | grep SHELL
<error_29> thanks lunitik.
<lunitik> error_29: what does it output there?
<kent> helio7, /lastlog yournick   (it will show only messages to you, i think
<helio7> but seriously crimsun_ and lunitik ... thanks a million for helping me restore gnome/X to my classroom  box
<error_29> type -- "gedit" etc, and whole file name of last files shows
<Atrophy> well shiznit...
<helio7> kent: hmm i'm in gaim would it matter?
<Atrophy> umm... the gatos conf script won't work because I have x.org and not x11...
<error_29> I'm just saying, this "first few letters then tab" way seems better
<Atrophy> how to get GATOS to work?
<lunitik> helio7: if you turned on logging in gaim, then they have a nice little log viewer doo-hickey
<|QuaD-> lunitik: the one that comes standard with gaim?
<lunitik> helio7: goes by date and everything
<lunitik> |QuaD-: yeah
<|QuaD-> ok :)
<|QuaD-> lunitik: do you knwo of any gaim log statistic viewers? something that makes statistics about my logs?
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: manually dnlding and install the file worked! :)
<helio7> ok it's on now can I view it retroactively lol?
<lunitik> |QuaD-: no, sorry...
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: yay
<error_29> speaking of log files, x-chat doesn't seem to give us the option to save the logs elsewhere than in the x-chat directory-- am I missing something?
<lunitik> helio7: umm... sure... I think... heh
<helio7> |QuaD-: stats for a log? sounds like a mmorpg parsing plugin lol
<Atrophy> ok umm does anyone know how to get GATOS working withoug the conf-script?
<|QuaD-> helio7: does one exist?
<error_29> anyone using festival with x-chat?
<lunitik> Atrophy: other than 'go get the conf-script'?
<helio7> |QuaD-: never heard of one for IRC
* |QuaD- uses irssi
<|QuaD-> helio7: blah :)
<helio7> |QuaD-: =P
<da_bon_bon> anyone using festival with gaim ?
<helio7> |QuaD-: was free associating didn't mean to mislead ya
<lunitik> |QuaD-: cool... irssi can be pretty minimililstic too though... its kinda nice...
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: don't think you can?
<|QuaD-> lunitik: thats why i use it :)
<|QuaD-> helio7: no fears ;)
<lunitik> |QuaD-: uhh... I mean XChat
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: whats festival?
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: havent tried..
<da_bon_bon> |QuaD-: festival speech synthesier
<|QuaD-> lunitik: xchat can't be used over screen :)
<sey> hi
<da_bon_bon> sizer
<|QuaD-> da_bon_bon: oh
<error_29> Speech synthesis |QuaD-
<lunitik> |QuaD-: all thats on my screen is tabs at the bottem... the text area... and the window manager...
<sey> i am a new in ububtu chat
<Atrophy> thanks for the smart ass answer, lunatik, but I have the script... it won't work with x.org tho
<lunitik> |QuaD-: eh... I don't really need Screen... only one box here...
<helio7> oh I really want to know howto connect to IRC from inside my school district's firwall... they proxy/filter all content and although I can connect to gaim with MSN/yahoo/Aim etc IRC seems totally blocked... anyone know a workaround?
<|QuaD-> lunitik: but you can't use xchat in screen
<Atrophy> it's trying to create/edit an x11 conf file
<|QuaD-> lunitik: i use screen  A LOT
<lunitik> Only one box with linux*
<helio7> |QuaD-: you use irssi over-screen? as in translucent?
<|QuaD-> lunitik: me too :) putty in the lab, ssh on my cell phone
<|QuaD-> helio7: eh?
<lunitik> helio7: no
<lunitik> helio7: man screen
<lunitik> |QuaD-: cheater
<|QuaD-> lunitik: i use screen soo much
<|QuaD-> i wish i could use a cli version of gaim :)
<Atrophy> lol that would be interesting...
<kengur> what's the simpliest script in bash to perform a command on all the files in a given directory?
<lunitik> |QuaD-: I used to use it, for instance, when I couldn't be asked to start an X session, but wanted to copy and paste... but other than that, never much had a use... (gpm just made me want to hurt babies, so that was bad and stuff)
<|QuaD-> lunitik: gpm?
<lunitik> |QuaD-: General Purpose Mouse... use the mouse in a terminal... apt-cache show gpm
<|QuaD-> lunitik: i don't need that :) i use a terminal for kb only access :)
<|QuaD-> hehe
<|QuaD-> screen does me well
<|QuaD-> i have like 6 screens open now :)
<adaz> hello
<lunitik> |QuaD-: exactly... hence screen for copy and paste... cuz I know of nothing else that works so cleanly  :)
<Amaranth> If you really like screen you might like ratpoison.
<lunitik> Amaranth: nope
<adaz> how can I modify the screen resolution? it doesn't offer me 1600x1200/72Hz
<|QuaD-> lunitik: i don't follow, why do you need screen for cutting and pasting
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: whats ratpoison
<lunitik> Amaranth: X is for using a mouse
<helio7> you can use screen without X?
<Amaranth> helio7: Yes, it's in a terminal...
<lunitik> helio7: you can't use screen with X
<da_bon_bon> whats "screen" everyones talking about ? :-O
<|QuaD-> helio7: you can use screen with x?
<lunitik> umm... that came out wrong methinks
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: what is it
<Amaranth> lunitik: You can still use the mouse.
<Amaranth> |QuaD-: Like screen but it's a WM.
<Atrophy> ok guys I'm switching machines for good this time
<Atrophy> peace out
<adaz> In Ubuntu, how can I modify the screen resolution? it doesn't offer me 1600x1200/72Hz
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: i don't need a wm
<|QuaD-> i need a cli tool
<error_29> da_bon_bon, man screen is pretty interesting
<lunitik> Amaranth: thats what I'm saying... GNOME etc allows you to use a mouse more effectively... ratpoison is painful... screen is useful when you aren't using X...
<da_bon_bon> adaz: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf on hoary
<lunitik> |QuaD-: eh... Screen is a Window Manager for your terminal
<|QuaD-> i am using screen and x
<|QuaD-> :)
<|QuaD-> terminal in kde
<|QuaD-> hehe
<da_bon_bon> XFconfig86-4 on warty
<bur[n] er> gnome and mouse effectively?  /me still can't mousewheel on teh desktop ;)
<Pluk> screen is a terminal multiplexor
<|QuaD-> screen is a lot of things :)
<adaz> da_bon_bon: thanks, and what do I change there?
<Pluk> screen cant make coffee :(
<da_bon_bon> am i alive
<da_bon_bon> am i heard ?
<da_bon_bon> plzzz reaply
<bur[n] er> screen is my multitasking over ssh
<adaz> I have warty
<lunitik> bur[n] er: in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4... in section "InputDevice" change whatever to 'ImPS/2' and restart X
<|QuaD-> bur[n] er: yeah
<bob2> da_bon_bon: please stop it
<bur[n] er> lunitik: uhh... that won't do it
<da_bon_bon> bob2: sorry, i thought i was dead. very sorry.
<error_29> screen, and Emacs, and basic command line syntax is my homework for like the next five years
<bur[n] er> it's a gnome/nautilus thing
<lunitik> bur[n] er: uhh... why?
<da_bon_bon> adaz: the "screen" section
<bur[n] er> i mean mousewheel to change workspaces
<lunitik> bur[n] er: it's doing it here  *shrug(
<bur[n] er> like in kde/fluxbox/xfce
<lunitik> *shrug*
<error_29> I'd love to never use a mouse again
<adaz> da_bon_bon: thanks, I try it:)
<bur[n] er> lunitik: warty? or hoary?
<lunitik> bur[n] er: ohhh... eh... bitch at jdub about that  :P
<bur[n] er> maybe it's something new?
<Pluk> mousewheeling the desktop rox
<lunitik> bur[n] er: how come ctrl+alt+left/right isn't good enough?
<bur[n] er> hehe, well, there's bug reports on the gnome bug system, and it's patched for the workspace switching applet, but havoc pennington objects
<error_29> Synaptics touchpad in ubuntu is no fun
<da_bon_bon> please tell me whats "screen" ...
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: man screen damn it
<bur[n] er> lunitik: then i gotta move my hands from the mouse
<Pluk> whats wrong with it error_29 ?
<error_29> da_bon_bon, please type "man screen" in a terminal
<lunitik> bur[n] er: umm... ok
<adaz> da_bon_bon: and how can I set what screen depth to use?
<error_29> Pluk, it's very very , um... twitchy!
<ells> da_bon_bon what is up
<bur[n] er> just nitpicking ;) but it's annoying when i loved it in other wms ;)
<helio7> wow |QuaD- & lunitik I'm trying to grok "man screen" so you can use it in standard terminal window without loading X and you can also use it within a terminal window is that correct?  if I can figure out how to copy paste without X i'll be happy indeed
<error_29> Very hard to highlight stuff
<da_bon_bon> lunitik, error_29: didnt realize it was a /command/ 1! how can i expect a manpage for every word.. :P
* bur[n] er mans everything before asking questions
<error_29> sorry da_bon_bon, but someone had already mentiioned 'man screen'
<Pluk> error_29, what protocol you use for synaptic in xorg.conf?
<JonasNZ> i fixed the grub problme
<JonasNZ> but now i dont know what the root password is
<da_bon_bon> JonasNZ: whats problem ?
<da_bon_bon> Pluk: whats a synaptic protocol ?
<JonasNZ> grub would install but i forced lba in the bios and now it works
<JonasNZ> but now i can su
<JonasNZ> cos i dont know the root password
<Pluk> lol da_bon_bon, do you want to know everything of everything
<JonasNZ> i didnt set it to anything at anypoint
<error_29> I have done any customizing in xorg.conf, Pluk
<error_29> complete noob here.
<Pluk> error_29, paste ur xorg.conf here: http://nopaste.biz/
<Pluk> maybe i can take a look at it
<error_29> Thanks Pluk, speaking of noob questions -- when reading man pages in gnome terminal, how do I get back to the command line without killing the screen and opening it again?
<Pluk> press q :D
<Pluk> the q (quit)
<bob2> error_29: ctrl-z
<bob2> error_29: %1 to go back to it
<error_29> thanks bob2
<error_29> bob2, that's just giving me an error.  As I said, I need to sit down for however long it takes and learn basic bash etc commands
<bob2> er?
<bob2> "that" = ?
<helio7> since we're on the topic of noob questions please remind me the typical 4-letter flag after tar when trying to unpack and install tarball?  "tar -xfvz or something?
<error_29> I'll shut up now, just log this stuff, and figure it out when I'm more thoroughly de-windowsized
<da_bon_bon> error_29: press Q
<zenrox> helio7, tar -xzvf for tar.gz for tar -xjvf for tar.bz2
<bob2> helio7: -zxvf
<bob2> helio7: the order matters, f has to be last
<error_29> ah hah, thanks da_bon_bon!
<helio7> thanks (=
<da_bon_bon> how do i configure festival to use esd on ubuntu ?
<helio7> i'm going to write it on my arm "xzvf" i need a pneumonic lol
<lunitik> bob2: gah... thanks... didn't know that  :)    ... I knew I would learn something useful from those %# thingers  :)
<bob2> error_29: oh, you were asking how to quit man without killing the terminal?
<bob2> lunitik: the -f flag tells tar what file to work on
<error_29> yes bob2
<lunitik> bob2: remember my head hurting last time I read about them in man bash  :)
<entius> Hi, i have added repository  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/  but synaptic can't connect!
<error_29> Q is it!
<da_bon_bon> anyone got festival running on ubuntu ?
<entius> is that repository down? or i am configuring it badly?
<lunitik> bob2: ahhh... not that... the 'ctrl+z' and '%1' thing... using bash's cache (I think thats how they refered to it)
<error_29> da_bon_bon, you keep reading my mind
<da_bon_bon> error_29: as in ?
<helio7> and bob2 when you do the ./configure part it's often ./configure usr=/bin right?
<error_29> I'm wondering the same thing
<bob2> lunitik: 'job control' is the usual term
<da_bon_bon> ah, ok
<bob2> helio7: er, no
<bob2> helio7: --prefix=/usr/local/
<Pluk> hmm sounds cool festival
<Pluk> gonn try it
<lunitik> bob2: thanks... I should look through bash's man pages more  :(   thanks for the tip though  :)
<helio7> bob2 thanks that would apply for all installs or just most?  (I'm doing fluxbox atm)
<error_29> There's a gstreamer plug-in for festival in Synaptic
<lunitik> error_29: 'repos'... not only is it less charactors... but its more correct  ;)
<bob2> helio7: you don't want to install random crap from source into /usr/
<bob2> helio7: also, fluxbox is in Ubuntu
<bob2> helio7: it works for most programs using autoconf, which is most programs with a ./configure script
<bob2> lunitik: better to read a tutorial on it
<bob2> man pages are reference material for stuff you already mostly know
<lunitik> bob2: know of any that are fairly easy to understand? most I have read seem a little too much like programming  :)   (not that I'm not open to that, just having not programmed much, its hard to get your head around some concepts most mention)
<helio7> bob2 fluxbox like 2years old is in ubuntu I guess that's a fairly abandoned stage... 0.9.12 is considered "fairly" stable from what i've heard and I think it's a lot different from the one in the repositories
<bob2> it's not 2 years old
<bob2> please don't spread silly FUD like that
<bob2> and hoary has 0.9.9-1
<helio7> sorry bob2 that's what I was told in #fluxbox
<bob2> lunitik: no, sorry
<lunitik> bob2: been meaning to look into Python too, just haven't made the time to learn
<lunitik> bob2: its ok, thanks though  :)
<bob2> lunitik: python is good fun
<error_29> ubuntu installed plenty of python!
<error_29> that's all I seemed to see scrolling down the screen, python this, python that
<lunitik> bob2: I went to their site... looked through the tutorials... even the one for people with little to no programming experiance was complicated to me though... but its been a goal for a while... so I will get my head around it eventually  :)
<error_29> gdesklets do neat stuff with python
<bob2> lunitik: getting the gist of programming takes a while, but once you do, most languages aren't too hard to learn
<bob2> python is especially easy in that regard
<error_29> I've never gotten past "hello world" in anything, but python and ruby look appealing
<lordan> error_29, I really recommend ruby
<lordan> it *is* nice
<lunitik> bob2: thats good to hear... starting to have the time now, mostly done with school... just need to get my head down and learn
<da_bon_bon> anyone got festival running on ubuntu hoary ?
<error_29> that's what I hear, lordan
<lordan> that's not saying python isn't, but we all have our preferences
<lordan> and ruby has some perlisms that make me feel comfortable
<bur[n] er> why not stick to perl?
<lordan> but which some others balk at
<da_bon_bon> error_29: got festival working ?
<lordan> i do perl as well
<lunitik> lordan: pretty much everything (even .NET via IronPython) seems to have the ability to be extended with Python... and with EssentialPython via Ubuntu, its uses are growing all the time
<error_29> Not yet, da_bon_bon, just marked it for download
<lordan> lunitik, that is true
<helio7> bob2: if you goto http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net you can download the latest "devel 0.9.12" which is "maintained also stable" or you can dl the latest stable (old, unmaintained) (v.0.14) ... if you check their archives it's "         / Fluxbox 0.1.14 released! /  2002.12.09-12:00 CET" and it's confirmed atm in #fluxbox... so I don't think it's FUD bob2
<lordan> and as I said, I have nothing against python
<lordan> I'm just more accustomed to the perl/ruby way of doing things
<helio7> maybe there's someway to access it via backports, but the standard synaptic or apt-get will get you a 2year old fluxbox
<da_bon_bon> error_29: u use synaptic ? bad!
<error_29> da_bon_bon, I'm a noob here, I'm trying to be cautious with apt-get
<da_bon_bon> anyone know which package provides "esddsp" ?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: how is the preferred method bad?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: polypaudio and friends (-x11 and -alsa)
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: i am on polyp. i want esddsp to use festival
<helio7> which package do I need to compile C++?
<bob2> helio7: install build-essential
<helio7> thank you bob2
<error_29> aaargh, gnome won't let me drag a link to a document into a panel to make a launcher for it
<lordan> da_bon_bon, works fine here..
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: polypaudio provides esddsp
<da_bon_bon> Lorchaos: no special configs. ?
<da_bon_bon> lordan:
<da_bon_bon> ^^
<error_29> I hate the unpredictability of these panels
<lordan> nothing special. just apt-getted polypaudio and festival
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: polypaudio is latest version for me.
<bob2> helio7: I'm really sure 0.9.9 is not two years old
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: then you shouldn't have issues.
<error_29> can't drag favicons from firefox into a panel and have them work either, without editing the command
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: then festival doesnt work..
<bob2> shockingly
<lunitik> bob2: 0.9.9 isn't in warty though, and he is using warty I'd guess
<error_29> what's polypaudio?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: cool... file a bug?
<helio7> bob2 no it's v 0.1.4 that's from December 2002 that is the build you get via apt-get standard
<lunitik> error_29: replaces esd
<bob2> helio7: there is no "apt-get standard", you mean "in the warty release"
<lunitik> helio7: he uses hoary... hoary has 0.9.9
<helio7> yes
<mystify> can anyone help me please?
<error_29> thx lunitik.  Would I need to remove esd if I installed another sound server?
<helio7> warty is what I meant
<lordan> mystify, hard to tell
<lunitik> mystify: only if you tell us whats wrong, deal?
<mystify> sure, well do you know what WINE is?
<helio7> 9.9 is 4/26/04
<lunitik> mystify: yes
<mystify> im having trouble installing it
<lordan> wine is no emulation :-)
<lunitik> helio7: cool... bother the maintainer
<helio7> 9.12 is 1/18/2005
<helio7> huh lunitik?
<lunitik> mystify: what is 'trouble'?
<Pluk> festival works ok here
<helio7> what do you mean lunitik bother the maintainer?
<mystify> the last step on the instructions say to dpkg -i wine*.deb as root
<lunitik> Maintainer: Matt Hope <dopey@debian.org>   <-- send him an e-mail telling him you think he should upload 0.9.14
<lordan> mystify, why didn't you just apt-get install?
<mystify> i did, i think
<lordan> ok
<lordan> can't remember seeing a message like that
<lordan> then again I've never tested wine since I installed it
<lunitik> mystify: apt-get install wine wine-utils winesetuptk libwine-alsa
<error_29> Wine downloaded fine with Synaptic.  I don't have it now, reinstalled ubuntu completely
<membreya> back :)
<lunitik> mystify: don't really need wine-utils or winesetuptk... but might as well get them anyways  :/
<helio7> lol lunitik he's in fluxbox irc atm and I just was asking (=
<mystify> im trying to install a game called enemy-territory (wolfenstien) and its not really working out i think its because of wine though
<lunitik> helio7: umm... I'm not laughing... arguing with bob2 on the matter is worthless, gets nothing done... e-mailing him etc might  :/
<lunitik> mystify: very probable... wine doesn't do DirectX that well
<bob2> er
<helio7> lunitik: if 9.9 is supported in hoary that's wonderful.. I don't see a problem that's cutting edge enough if you want more cutting edge you can compile it yourself right???
<lunitik> bob2: er to you too
<membreya> lunitik: isn't wolfenstein ogl?
<bob2> flubox isn't supported in any release of ubuntu
<lunitik> helio7: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fluxbox/
<lunitik> membreya: no idea
<mystify> ok, how do i open a php file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my gawd this is funny.  two of my friends passed out in tahoe this weekend and had the ulitimate slide show taken of the ensuing mayhem.  http://brokenladder.com/drunk_in_tahoe.ppt
<helio7> ok so i'm mixing my language... since I'm not a developer I'm still new to the lingo... supported versus designed for the distro is a big difference I realize...
<bob2> why on earth would someone put that in the form of a power point presentation?
<bob2> mystify: in what ever editor you normally edit code
<bob2> helio7: it's not designed for it, either
<mystify> so how do i fix this?
<BROKEN_LADDER> because he made it as a set of ordered slides.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno.  they work for intel so i guess they love m$
<helio7> bob2 well maybe you could school me in the correct terminology; i defer to your expertise... I wasn't trying to cause a stir
<BROKEN_LADDER> but trust me, it's funny.  you can open it with open office in linux.
<lunitik> BROKEN_LADDER: why is your username familier?
<mystify> where do i get the correct character coding for a php file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno..
<BROKEN_LADDER> cause i'm a broken ladder.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean?
<error_29> more like a broken record
<BROKEN_LADDER> how am i like a broken record?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how am i like a broken record?
<error_29> cute
<lordan> uh oh
<|QuaD-> "If you kiss your child, or your wife, say that you only kiss things which ar ehuman, and thus you will not be disturbed if either of them dies"
<|QuaD-> how messed up is that
<|QuaD-> hehe
<mystify> somebody plz help me
<neil> I'm using warty on an IBM laptop that has a US keyboard. The system language is Japanese. In Gnome I have my keyboard set to US. When I hit the ` key I get `. So far so good. When I hit shift-`, I get `. I was hoping for a ~. Everything's groovy at the console. Anyone have any ideas?
<membreya> got a better one |QuaD-
<membreya> "success leaves trails" :P
<|QuaD-> membreya: i have to write a paper on this guy
<lunitik> |QuaD-: I'm pretty sure if my wife or child died... I'd be kinda disturbed + sad  *nods*
<membreya> |QuaD-: what guy? :|
<|QuaD-> we are learning about this philospher in intro to ethics
<|QuaD-> epictetus
<membreya> lunitik: ...that's why being a sociopath is sometimes helpful :)
<membreya> lol...teaching ethics
<membreya> cute :)
<|QuaD-> membreya: hehe, its a requirement, last class i NEED to graduate
<mystify> how do i get the correct character coding for a php file?
<aurax> hello
* lunitik thinks philosopher's are overrated
<lunitik> Anyone can come up with crazy ideas, and prove a decent percent of them...
<aurax> anyone knows why hoary with xorg doesnt support i810 video chipset ?
<error_29> |QuaD-, if you're interested in Epictetus, you should read Tom Wolfe's novel A Man in Full
<lordan> aurax, it does
<|QuaD-> error_29: i DEFINITELY am not interested in him
<|QuaD-> he has some good points.... but he is too twisted
<error_29> Epictetus figures big in there.  good novel too
<|QuaD-> whats man in ful labout?
<dash> anyone here using bluetooth with ubuntu?
<helio7> allright all; thanks for the help; respect to all who give of their time and energy helping in this channel; goodnight
<lunitik> |QuaD-: you should be, you'll get a better grade, promise  :)
<lunitik> helio7: goodnight
<bob2> dash: yes
<error_29> |QuaD-, it's kind of an epic about a tycoon in Atlanta
<|QuaD-> lunitik: i can't be interested in everything, i htink philosphy is retarted.... there are sayers and doers.... engineers/scientists are doers (or tryers :) ) people like philosphers are just sayers, wtf do they do, they sit and write this crap
<lunitik> Guess thats all he wanted to know?
<dash> bob2: sweet! i am looking for the "send via bluetooth" menu option in nautilus but i am not finding it. do you have such a thing?
<|QuaD-> error_29: a little more detail?
<aurax> hmm
<mystify> anybody know anything bout character coding for a php file?
<aurax> xorg supports 845g?
<neil> mystify: What are we talking about? Dos vs Windows or UTF-8 vs EUC_JP?
* lunitik wishes there was a google applet
<error_29> |QuaD-, I think you should google people like Bertrand Russel, then talk about philosophers not being doers.  And Marcus Aurelius, while your at it
<dash> pfft
<lunitik> error_29: you're  ;)
<dash> what did bertrand russell ever do
<canova> philosophers are doers too. the be-ers are the useless people
<error_29> fuck I'm tired.  I just typed "your" for "you're"  . that's always a sign it's time to go to bed
<mystify> say what?
<bob2> dash: don't think so
<|QuaD-> error_29: back in the day they were doers, people like aristotle basically defined science as it is today
<bob2> I don't use nautilus very much
<dash> canova: you forgot the most useless class of people, actually
<dash> canova: "IRCers"
<lunitik> *cough* daniels *cough* help *cough*  :P
<canova> haha!
<canova> g1
<|QuaD-> error_29: but philosphy shouldn't be studying these people, it should be creating your own philosophies :)
<bob2> if you bug daniels too much, CHI will intervene
<lunitik> bob2: CHI?
<|QuaD-> bob2: you told me who to talk to about the mailing list problem i was having, i forget who it was though, was it jdub?
<lunitik> bob2: but he's so good at getting people to stop talking about offtopic subjects  :(
<mystify> i downloaded this game called enemy-territory and it came out as a php file....im wondering where to find the correct character coding for it
<bob2> |QuaD-: yeah
<|QuaD-> bob2: ok
<dash> bob2: Bummer.
<bob2> mystify: unless the php file is hundreds of megs, I bet it download properly
<error_29> I wish I could create my own operating system (for example) without studying anyone else's...;-)
<mystify> it is about 245 mb
<neil> FWIW, philosophers expand and clarify rational thought which, while not building orphanages or starting a war, is still a hell of a lot more than some MTV watching slacker does in our modern society.
<membreya> neil: yes but at least I have a real job :)
<helio7> eep one more thing what about configure error: flusbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers?
<lunitik> helio7: x-dev I think
<error_29> It seems to me that much of the math and computer logic that helps make this technology possible is tied in to the "thinking" and "doing" of many philosophers
<neil> membreya: ;)
<lunitik> helio7: yeah... apt-get that
<helio7> ty ty lunitik
<|QuaD-> error_29: there are soo many operating systems that need work.. why not work on one of them :)
<membreya> error_29: ...philosophers dont do
<membreya> they think
<membreya> philosophy is the art of reflection :)
<error_29> I was joking membreya, just at the idea that philosophers shouldn't be studied.
<bob2> mystify: it's not php then
<error_29> I'm no kind of software developer.
<|QuaD-> error_29: haha :)
<mystify> it says it is
* |QuaD- would lofe to work on GNU/HURD
<|QuaD-> *love
<umarmung> mystify, right click the file->properties and look at the mimetype.
<lunitik> mystify: file whatever_filename
<lunitik> mystify: Unix doesn't care about extensions
<error_29> Hackers dissing philosophers reminds me of rock and roll fans who say they hate the blues
<bur[n] er> w00t... mouse-wheeling on the gnome workspace switcher in hoary changes workspaces :)
<mystify> the mimetype is applications/x-shellscript
<umarmung> mystify, that's the correct mimetype
<mystify> yes it is...what do i do?
<neil> The answer to:
<neil> I'm using warty on an IBM laptop that has a US keyboard. The system language is Japanese. In Gnome I have my keyboard set to US. When I hit the ` key I get `. So far so good. When I hit shift-`, I get `. I was hoping for a ~. Everything's groovy at the console. Anyone have any ideas?
<neil> is:
<umarmung> mystify, change permissions to executable, doubleclick it and chose 'execute'
<umarmung> mystify, if everything works right, a terminal window should pop up
<neil> The system is set for a us keyboard, gnome is set for a US keyboard, X is set for JP. Be enlightened by bretheren.
<mystify> wow...that helps
<mystify> haha
<mystify> thank you SOOOOO much
<error_29> speaking of keyboards, I want to use "us with dead keys" but it's a pain in the ass.  Not as good as Windows US-international.  Are there any alternatives out there
<lunitik> mystify: chmod +x the_file && ./the_file
<mystify> say what?
<mystify> i think i got it to install now
<lunitik> mystify: never mind then  ;)
<lunitik> mystify: I thought you were being sarcastic on account of the use of caps
<mystify> haha
<mystify> thanks guys, its totally working now
<helio7> any idea what do do if ./configure output says "could not find XOpenDsiplay in -lX11"?
<membreya> compiling a module ..and my motherboard uses nforce 3
<membreya> should I just enable amd and nvidia ide support and kill the rest?
<bob2> helio7: install xlibs-dev
<helio7> thanks bob2
<neil> membreya: I'd just drop in the nvidia support (AMD is likely for an AMD motherboard chipset rather than the processor), but I'd compile it directly in rather than a module.
<membreya> cool :)
<membreya> hopefully my system still boots
<membreya> all I want it friggin DMA for my dvd drive
<neil> hdparam not working as it is, eh?
<helio7> cd
<helio7> oops wrong window
<membreya> neil: hdparm -d1 /dev/hda gives operation not permitted
<membreya> and my dmesg says ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<membreya> Probing IDE interface ide0...
<neil> Gotcha. Going for the specific driver makes sense. Only one way to find out...
<membreya> wow...there's 10gb ethernet :|
<membreya> hah there you go
<membreya> hmmmm where do I select the forcedeth module? (reverse engineered module for nvidia(
<membreya> found it :)
<membreya> its under 100mbit :|
<membreya> liars!
<neil> No clue. What I am waiting for is 10Gbit broadband in 2009 here in Japan. And I thought 100Mbit was good. ;)
<neil> No clue on that module that s
<membreya> gah isdn support
* membreya chuckles
<nubeiro> gdday ;-)
<nubeiro> anyone with hoary on an ibook?
<bob2> yes
<nubeiro> great!
<nubeiro> bob2: can you tell me which kernel are you using?
<nubeiro> I'm on 2.6.10, with xorg, got the mini-dvi out to work
<bob2> I was using 2.6.8.1
<nubeiro> but still don't get it to sleep
<bob2> 2.6.10 doesn't have the g4 sleep patch
<bob2> nor does .11, afaik
<nubeiro> geesh
<nubeiro> shame
<nubeiro> do you have it?
<bob2> hah
<bob2> funny story
<bob2> I lent benh my laptop so he could get it working
<bob2> so it came back from him with a working kernel
<bob2> but the tests had somewhat screwed the filesystem, so I reinstalled
<johnnybezak> you guys know those pictures that are made up of loads of little pics? anyone know what theyre called or where i could get a script for one?
<membreya> gah
<membreya> where's the support for i2c with nforce3!
<membreya> stupid mofo kernel!
<bob2> johnnybezak: montage?
<nubeiro> bob2: so you lost it right?
<johnnybezak> bob2: no sort of like a mosaic of small pics to make up a big one
<bob2> nubeiro: yeah
<poningru> mosaic?
<bob2> nubeiro: and now it doesn't seem to build with 2.6.10
<nubeiro> bob2: so you tried to patch 2.6.10 and it didn't build? is that right?
<bob2> fabio did and it didn't boot for anyone, iirc
<bob2> I'm pretty sure it's 2.6.9-only still
<nubeiro> too bad
<bob2> yeah
<membreya> should I compile in ALSA?
<caiphn> Hi, anyone bored and feel like helping out a newb?
<|QuaD-> sure
<|QuaD-> whats up
<|QuaD-> just ask your questions
<|QuaD-> don't ask if someone wants to answer
<caiphn> Sure. Keep in mind I'm a complete newbie and have never used Linux before up until two days ago, so some of this is gonna seem pretty silly.
<caiphn> I was going through the FAQ&Walkthrough section in the forums, and one of them said to get the kernel that was specific to your computer.
<caiphn> As I have an AMD chip, it got the K7 Kernel, however now NDISWrapper won't load so I can't go on the net.
<bob2> take the forum stuff with a grain of salt, tho
<jdub> caiphn: dude, there was a time when i thought linux was a brand of dental floss. we were all beginners once. :-)
<|QuaD-> jdub: haha
<|QuaD-> actually, jdub i need to ask you a question about the mailing lists
<caiphn> Is there a way I can eliminate the other other Kernels that are being shown in Grub now?
<jdub> caiphn: uninstall them in synaptic
<caiphn> The new ones, as I don't want them on there as I can't seem to get NDISwrapper to work with them.
<|QuaD-> i am noticing that in digest mode, it doesn't display a Date header
<brainv> anyone know bittorent site?
<monoxide_> i used to think linux was a old dead OS....
<|QuaD-> brainv: LOL
<brainv> =] 
<bob2> brainv: cdimage.ubuntu.com has torrents for most of the cds
<|QuaD-> bob2: i was just about to say that :)
<bob2> brainv: if you mean something else, you're asking in the wrong channel
<bob2> on the wrong IRC network
<brainv> =] 
<brainv> probably ur right =] 
<brainv> s/site/irc network
<caiphn> SO I would just remove 'linux-k7' then, wouldn't I?
<bascule> edit grub.lst
<|QuaD-> jdub: ?
<Terrell> I got a question, I just got an Ubuntu CD, and when I try load the CD and install it, it shows a bunch of umount errors, and then the computer reboots.
<jouni> caiphn Do you have tested synaptic package manager?
<caiphn> 'tested'? I have synaptic package manager.
<caiphn> I just don't want to remove the wrong thing.
<caiphn> I should just remove all instances of anything installed with 'k7' at the end, or..
<bjugis> I have problems with loading X. Don't know what happend, but now it just won't start. I only get some warnings about EDID in Xorg.0.log(http://84.202.69.32/~bjugis/Xorg.0.log).
<|QuaD-> jdub: i am going to bed now, if you have a solution to that mailing list problem, can you send me a pm to read when i wake up in the morning
<Terrell> Any help?
<caiphn> Well, I'll assume that's right, as I don't know what else to do. I'll tell you all how it goes ...
<bascule> Terrell: has it actually finished installing, or does it not get going?
<Terrell> Doesn't even get to the installer.
<bascule> no idea then
<Terrell> Damn
<Terrell> Stupid computer.
<bascule> yeah they are rather
<Terrell> I've been having some bad problems with hard drive. =\
<bascule> Terrell: well that may be it
<Terrell> Well.
<t31> someone that knows how to use the gdesklet starterbar?
<Terrell> I got windows into it.
<bascule> maybe not the drive then ... :)
<Terrell> =p
<membreya> damnit
<membreya> got a kernel panic on my new kernel >:(
<jdub> |QuaD-: you've described something but not indicated the problem
<bascule> membreya: vailed to mount root VFS
<bascule> failed*
<membreya> bascule: yup
<bascule> heh, forgot initrd, alternatively put your root fs type in the lerne as a * not m
<membreya> ...what now ? :P
<bascule> never use initrd personally, so if it's ext3 make sure you have it 'hardwired'
<bascule> rebuild it ...
<membreya> oh :)
<membreya> gotcha
<membreya> make ext3 as inbuilt
<membreya> not as a module :)
<shock> hmm... how do i rip to mp3 - not ogg?
<bascule> or do mkinitrd <something or other>
<shock> :/
<bascule> shock: use grip and tell it to use lame not ogg enc
<shock> k - thx
<bascule> membreya: yup that is it
<membreya> bascule: I'm going to need to go thru everything again ?
<membreya> or does it save what I had?
<membreya> in the src directory
<bascule> nah just that bit, dont make mrproper and it should have .confog saved
<bob2> why are you building a kernel to begin with?
<bascule> config
<membreya> bob2: because DMA is not active for my cd drive
<bascule> caiphn: don't play with those please
<membreya> and on an amd64 3200+ dvd's look like crap
<bob2> caiphn: please don't do that
<membreya> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda says operation not permitted
<caiphn> bascule: I wasn't playing, I just typed in /ping #ubuntu.. I was just wondering why no one was responding, seeing if there was some lag.
<bob2> membreya: as root, right?
<bascule> root
<membreya> bob2: yup
<membreya> want the strace? :P
<bob2> no
<bob2> caiphn: just don't do it, please.  thanks.
<jouni> caiphn Synaptic, sections base-system linux-image???k7 I guess. I am still beginner
<bascule> is it SATA?
<bob2> there's no need to ever do it.
<membreya> bascule: ATA
<caiphn> Gear down, sorry, big friggin' deal.
<bascule> :-/
<membreya> only my harddrive is SATA
<membreya> dmesg says
<bob2> wow
<bascule> SATA hard drive, yes that is what I meant ...
<membreya> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<membreya> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<membreya> Probing IDE interface ide0...
<bascule> hdparm won't function on SATA
<membreya> bascule: yes it's a SATA HDD ...120gb western digital..going to get another 200gb and make my system fully ubuntu
<bascule> it is compleetelt different
<bascule> hdparm won't function on SATA
<membreya> bascule: I'm hdparm -d1 /dev/Hda <--- notice hda
<bascule> OK
<bascule> <-- never used SATA, I assume that is /dev/sda
<membreya> bascule: that's the one :)
<membreya> bascule: strace of my hdparm http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/something.txt :)
<bascule> membreya: it isn't using SCSI emulation is it
<membreya> it's using sata_nv for the sata drive :)
<bob2> membreya: do you have ide-scsi loaded at all?
<bascule> 14109 access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<bob2> ignore that
<membreya> bob2: only ide modules loaded are ide_generic, ide_disk, ide_cd, ide_core
<bascule> what about p11x or similar for your chipset?
<bascule> piix rather
<bob2> don't you need a chipset-specific module to get DMA working?
<bascule> yes
<membreya> bob2: hence the recompile
<membreya> I'm recompiling it with nforce drivers
<bob2> er
<bob2> that doesn't require a recompile
<bascule> maybe you could just modprobe it off the original kernel, don't see why it wouldn't be there
<membreya> bob2: how would I get it to automagically load ?
<bascule> ok nForce drivers it needs then, kernel source and off you go ...
<bascule> /etc/modules.preload
<bascule> or /etc/modules
<bascule> or something similar
<membreya> /lib/modules?
<bascule> put it in /etc/modules, then it gets loaded at boot
<bascule> well it will end up there any way I presume
<bascule>  /lib/modules that is
<membreya> hmmm another thing is ..I run an amd64...my kernel is amd-64-generic..should I run that or amd-64-k8?
<bascule> depends on th nforce drivers really
<bascule> if they will build k8, sure, if no ...
<membreya> i think I will just do the recompile
<membreya> fun and learning experience :)
<bascule> using a straight tar.bz2 or ubuntu source?
<knite> my warty box is fubar..  :((((
<membreya> tar.bz2 from repo's
<membreya> 2.6.10-3
<bascule> OK
<bascule> <-- recoils from distro source builds, just a ...thing...
<knite> halfway through booting up the kernel, random colorful characters fill the screen, and the computer freezes
<bascule> cool!! :))
<AcidWolf> just installed ubuntu on my Apple G4 powerbook and it runs beutifuly
<ernstp> daniels, you were really quick with fglrx 8.8.25, what's up with 8.10?
<AcidWolf> has KDE been released to run on it
<bascule> knite: try using vga=normal as a oot option
<bascule> *boot option
<ernstp> knite, of video=vesafb ?
<ernstp> or
<knite> bascule: hmm... i don't htink I've messed with the vga setting, so I don't know why that might be wrong.  i'll try that tho
<knite> I recently updated my kernel through synaptic...  maybe that was the culprit..
<bascule> it is
<bascule> nVidia card?
<shock> hey - does anyone know a WM where I can run a terminal at absolute fullscreen (no borders) and still have a menubar at the bottom (battery life, time, desktop)
<bascule> some funky Eterm flags might do it
<knite> it's an old video card..
<knite> maybe a geforce2 gts?
<bascule> Eterm --borderless -geometry(damn,big) etc ...
<bascule> knite: nVidia and framebuffer is often a problem
<bascule> unless it gets compiled in hard
<knite> does warty use framebuffer by default?
<bascule> and *never* tnt
<bascule> yes
<knite> i see..
<knite> vga=normal will disable fb use?
<bascule> rivafb is a real killer for anything nVidia not riva ...
<bascule> yup
<knite> alright, that's my best lead so far then.  it seems odd tho that this crops up after a kernel upgrade (same kernel version, different package number)
<membreya> bascule: ...do you think maybe I should go with 2.6.11?
<bascule> If you want, I couldnt get nvidis 6211 to go with it though, so ...
<shock> ah... screw mp3's ... long live abcde!!!
<shock> *grrr*
<membreya> bascule: what RC?
<bascule> 4
<bascule> no patches
<bascule> 2.6.10-ac12
<bascule> my current
<membreya> hrm...anyway to see hardware supported in 2.6.11 rc4?
<bascule> same as 2.6.10, and another couple ;)
<membreya> I wanna know if nforce3 is supported
<bascule> nvidia.com
<membreya> since the modules only go to nforce2 in 2.6.10
<bascule> foruns are usually worth a search
<bascule> forums*
<bascule> ah I never knew that, well that is again nVidia, not kernel people, they are proprietry
<bascule> or are there nForce drivers in the kernel?
<membreya> nForce drivers in the 2.6.10 kernel..but only for nforce3
* bascule runs make menuconfig on 2.6.11-rc4 for a look
<bascule> certainly no ATA DMA drivers
<membreya> #$!@#!@
<membreya> gah!
<bascule> no nForce drivers in there at all, just i2c and cpufreq
<membreya> *sigh* the i2c
<membreya> is it nforce 2 or 3?
<bascule> never got it to work personally, maybe try again soon
<bascule> 2
<WeeTee> Hello
<WeeTee> I'm having trouble with sound in Ubuntu. It worked in warty, but stopped when I updated to hoary
<WeeTee> Anyone have ideas how to start debugging it?
<bascule> lsmod
<bascule> alsamixer
<bascule> /etc/modules.conf
<bascule> ls -l /dev/snd/*
<jeavis> How I can put my emacs in php mode
<WeeTee> Well.. I think that everythings as it should be..
<bascule> polypaudio?
<WeeTee> I'll try that
<bascule> some folk have had problems with it
<AcidWolf> anyone able to get kde running on Ubuntu
<shock> jup
<shock> here
<shock> but i strongly dislike kde
<shock> :P
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<bascule> masochist then ... nice :)
<AcidWolf> why whats it run like
<shock> too much windows-advanced feeling :P
<AcidWolf> oh
<shock> :P
<AcidWolf> how did you get it running
<shock> no seriously kde is pretty awesome
<AcidWolf> and what gui are you using now
<shock> right now Im using gnome
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<shock> but im looking for something slimmer
<bascule> xfce4
<AcidWolf> but you have got the option to switch to kde whenever you like
<shock> so kde is out of the question
<WeeTee> lsmod shows about 10 lines of snd_ modules
<bascule> .me jumps up and down waving a flag
<AcidWolf> yeah xfce i love
<AcidWolf> but i cant find it for ubuntu
<shock> no xfce is too much wannabe-not-slim
<shock> :P
<shock> xfce is in universe
<AcidWolf> :p
<bascule> WeeTee: /dev entries?
<AcidWolf> is it
<shock> jup
<AcidWolf> ok so then seeing as this is only a 30 min old install
<AcidWolf> im going to have to add a few things to /etc/apt config
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  0 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/controlC0
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 24 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 16 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 25 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1c
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 26 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 27 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3c
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 20 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/pcmC0D4p
<bascule> yikes
<WeeTee> crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 33 2005-02-23 11:25 /dev/snd/timer
<AcidWolf> or sources rather
<WeeTee> Sorry for flooding :)
<shock> yes
<socketbind> eww :D
<shock> hold on
<bascule> /dev/dsp
<bascule> /dev/mixer
<tga> WeeTee: better do an /exec -o find /dev
<bascule> lol
<socketbind> anyone using sun java 1.5 on ubuntu?
<WeeTee> _ /dev/dsp exists, same rights as those above
<socketbind> err on warty?
<bascule> groups returns ...?
<Amaranth> socketbind: I am.
<WeeTee> group: command not found :)
<socketbind> amaranth: do you experience extreme delays when the browser plugin loads?
<Amaranth> oh, not on warty
<bascule> s <------
<Amaranth> I don't uset the browser plugin.
<Amaranth> s/uset/use/
<socketbind> well i need it
<socketbind> i develop applets too
<socketbind> it's getting on my nerves, it is very slow
<Amaranth> I know the flash plugin lags like hell. I suppose the Java one probably would too.
<WeeTee> bascule, my user is in group audio, if that's what you meant
<socketbind> hmm flash plugin is ok at me
<Amaranth> really?
<bascule> WeeTee: yes
<Amaranth> mine skips and jerks when i try to play flash games with it
<socketbind> yes, it's feels a little fast
<socketbind> heh strange
<bascule> I really don't know then, one last dirty nasty hack to see if it soundcard or daemon:
<WeeTee> bascule, What's bugging me is that sound worked fine in warty
<bascule> turn the volumes up ...
<WeeTee> They are..
<socketbind> the other thing i wonder why all games bail out in gnome
<bascule> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<socketbind> i think the culprit is the sound server
<bascule> get ready with control c
<Amaranth> damn, bascule beat me to it
<socketbind> afaik gnome uses esd?
<bascule> heh
<Amaranth> socketbind: in warty, yes
<WeeTee> Whoa! It printed it..
<socketbind> hoary uses another amaranth?
<bascule> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp printed something?
<WeeTee> Yeah. Random chars
<socketbind> well the other thing I never managed to set up dmix without drawbacks
<bascule> you put the > in ...
<Amaranth> socketbind: hoary uses polypaudio
<WeeTee> I think so :)
<WeeTee> I'll try again
<socketbind> huh, never heard of it
<socketbind> is it because gnome 2.10 changed esd to that?
<WeeTee> Ok, I probably didn't.. Now it works, but no sound :(
<bascule> sound card then, got aumix ?
<WeeTee> No
<socketbind> well the funny thing is, this is the only distro that handled esd properly for me
<bascule> does alsa mixer have any mutes marked
<socketbind> weetee what kind of card do you have?
<bascule> or say [Off]  at the top of the entry
<WeeTee> Line, Mic, Mic boost, IEC958, PC Speaker are muted
<bascule> but that is all
<socketbind> WeeTee: mute IEC Capture Valid and Capture Monitor
<WeeTee> I'm on a laptop.. The sound card is Intel 82801DB-ICH4 according to Alsamixer :)
<socketbind> if there is one named like that
* bascule is actually sick to death of soundcard questions in ubuntu
<WeeTee> socketbind: I'll see, just a sec
* socketbind too
<BezNalogov> Can anybody tell me if Ubuntu supports sata? I have a Seagate SL3200822AS
<bob2> of course
<WeeTee> There are IEC958, which is off and
<BezNalogov> Well, for other distro's it's not "of course", I just can't get it working there
<WeeTee> IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA, which is on
<WeeTee> ...but didn't have volume there..
<WeeTee> I'll see if that was the problem
<WeeTee> Nope
<socketbind> no capture valid or capture monitor?
<WeeTee> Well.. I'm in playback view in Alsamixer. They'd be somewhere else?
<socketbind> last time i've seen some workarounds for these stupid ac'97/iec958 cards in geexbox
<socketbind> what card do you have weeteee?
<WeeTee> socket, Intel's integrated
<YankDownUnder> Anyone install XFce4.2 on Hoary?
<socketbind> WeeTee: snd-intel8x0?
<WeeTee> socketbind: Alsamixer says Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<socketbind> then it should be snd-intel8x0
<socketbind> it's the proper driver for ICH4 chipsets
<WeeTee> socketbind: Yeah, that's loaded in lsmod
<socketbind> including this piece of cr*p like mine :D
<bascule> I have ICH5, same thing though
<socketbind> WeeTee: did you read this? http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=intel8x0
<bascule> how about snd-pcm-oss
<WeeTee> I'll go read that
<WeeTee> bascule, It's loaded too
<bascule> k
<socketbind> well maybe this isn't the correct docs weetee just a sec, sry
<bascule> yeah, /dev/dsp and /dev/audio wouldn't be there otherwise
<socketbind> well funny last time i've seen it had a bunch of workarounds, maybe it wasn't this
<bascule> WeeTee: if you try to play something with xmms or rhythm box, does it say no sound or what evre, or does it think it is playing
<xukun> ist normal that I dont have a loop device in worthy
<xukun> ?
<bascule> modprobe loop
<socketbind> well at the first time when I tried to make work my card that uses the same driver as you, i gone mad playing with muting everything, and I found that muting those two will make the sound work
<socketbind> but you haven't got em
<bascule> mental ...
<bascule> acpi is my next culprit
<bascule> apic rather
<socketbind> apic support on my mobo is rather buggy for me too
<WeeTee> bascule: Just a sec, I'll try to find something to play in rhythmbox.. So far I've tried to play the sounds in the Gnome Sounds preference dialog :)
<bascule> why did thel let that happen ... :(
<xukun> sudo mount -o loop debian.img /mnt/
<xukun> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<bascule> modprobe loop
<xukun> any idea's?
<bascule> modprobe loop
<schasi> ho
<bascule> :))
<socketbind> sudo -s H / cd /dev / MAKEDEV loop / modprobe loop ?
<bascule> modprobe loop
<bob2> er, no
<bob2> socketbind: not on Ubuntu
<bascule> puts the loop module in the kernel
<socketbind> maybe the module isn't making the correct device files
<bob2> udev makes the device node whe nyou load it
<socketbind> ok bob2, i was a lapdog of redhat before :D
<xukun> bascule, thanks a lots that works
<socketbind> used to the feeling that nothing works :D
<bascule> np
<xukun> bascule, where can I add loop so its always loaded?
<schasi> Why is array 4 in the topic if there exists an array 5 cd?
<bascule> /etc/modules
<WeeTee> bascule: Rhythmbox says "Could not open resource for writing"
<socketbind> ew
<bascule> or some hotplufg thing I forget, on ubuntuguide.org I think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bascule> WeeTee: hmmmmmmmmmm
<bascule> groan
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Guide: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ || Array 5 is released: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-5/
<bascule> whine
<bascule> mutter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<WeeTee> Hm. Topic flood :)
<schasi> Good
<YankDownUnder> bob2: No adverts for SLUG? Dang...
<WeeTee> Maybe I should just try to randomly mute different combinations and see if some of them works :)
<schasi> I just "gave back to the community" ;-)
* bascule throws a party
<socketbind> maybe wrong privileges?
<socketbind> or it is used my another app
<socketbind> lsof | grep dsp ?
<socketbind> something is sitting on it maybe
<bascule> good point that
<membreya> hmmm bascule
<membreya> just got some weird info
<membreya> from hdparm :|
<WeeTee> socketbind: That returned nothing
<bascule> membreya: what have I done too it .. :)
<membreya> lol nothing
<bascule> WeeTee: depmod -ae
<socketbind> WeeTee: i did the same thing, though i have a SiS7012 (sadly)
<WeeTee> socketbind: Priviledges should be ok, I'm in group audio
* bascule clutches at straws
<membreya> but if I do a hdparm /d /dev/hda I get ...
<membreya> /dev/hda:
<membreya>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<WeeTee> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.10-3-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<bascule> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<bascule> WeeTee: as root/sudo
<membreya> if I do a hdparm -i /dev/hda I get
<membreya>  Model=PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, FwRev=1.18, SerialNo=
<membreya>  Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }
<membreya>  RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0
<membreya>  BuffType=13395, BuffSize=64kB, MaxMultSect=0
<membreya>  (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0
<membreya>  IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<membreya>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<bascule> ahhhhhh
<membreya>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<membreya>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4
<membreya> signifying that it's using udma4 :|
<membreya> soz :P
<WeeTee> bascule: No output
<bascule> signifying the BIOS has it as UDMA4 I tink ...
<socketbind> holy ***
<socketbind> ehm
<membreya> and hdparm -d1 /dev/hda gives Operation Not Permitted
<socketbind> WeeTee: you shoudln't get any output :D
<WeeTee> :)
<bascule> I'm clutching WeeTee
<socketbind> did polypaudio made it to replace sound server in gnome?
* bascule wonders where alsaconf went ...
<bascule> yup in hoary
<socketbind> hmm nice
<socketbind> esd in warty for me is quite laggy
<bascule> nicer thatn that other thing .. :)
<socketbind> :D
<bascule> esd sucks totally
<socketbind> should i switch to polypaudio?
<bascule> DVDs are unwatchable
<membreya> hdparm -t shows the speed at 3.48mb/s
<WeeTee> I wonder if polypaudio has some configuration, and theres something wrong there..
<bascule> yes
<socketbind> because it's getting on my nerves too :D
<socketbind> well, i love to screw up my distro so i have nothing to lose :D
<bascule> WeeTee: thing is the cat /dev/usrandom thing should bypass all that software stuff
<WeeTee> Ah, yeah..
<socketbind> oh yes, bascule, it is completely backwards compatible with esound huh?
<bascule> socketbind: shouldn't ber to hard, tracking downa nd eliminating all traces of esd start up will be fun
<WeeTee> Just a sec, I'll try to plug in some speakers, in case there's something wrong with the builtin ones
<bascule> socketbind: seems to bew
<socketbind> what modules should I fetch? all what's available?
<bascule> might as well ... :))
<socketbind> polypaudio, polypaudio-alsa clients , x11 etc
<bascule> yup all those
<bascule> gstreamer ...
<bascule> if there are any
<WeeTee> Nope. Nothing..
<socketbind> 488kb? huh it's rather little
<bascule> or just goto hoary and be done with it ..
<bascule> ;P
<socketbind> well it says esound will be removed
* WeeTee doesn't like sound
<bascule> good start
<socketbind> well i think esound was the culprit of games bailing out in gnome
<socketbind> what's the name of the daemon?
<socketbind> under what name I should see it?
<bascule> WeeTee: try /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<bascule> polypaudio
<bascule> there will be a conf in /etc/
<socketbind> ehm
<WeeTee>  * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1221: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'.  [ ok ] 
<WeeTee> Ah, I din't sudo..
<socketbind> WeeTee: as sudo/root! :
<socketbind> :D
<WeeTee> Damn, keep forgetting that :)
<bascule> ooooh well threr si an interesting return
<WeeTee> Ok.. Now it went fine
<bascule> any sound?
<socketbind> well issuing polypaudio & as root gave me a little console
<WeeTee> Silent as ever
<bascule> it should just demonize when run
<delltony> just curious anyone here code with php-gtk by chance?
<WeeTee> Polypaudio is running..
<OrangeSlice> I didn't know php even /had/ gtk extensions o_o
<Amaranth> OrangeSlice: They don't get used much.
<bascule> WeeTee: polypaudio didn't complain ...???
<Amaranth> I wonder if they released their fully OOP PHP 5 version yet.
<bascule> lsof /dev/dsp
<WeeTee> nope
<Amaranth> It was waiting on PHP 5 and GTK 2. Guess which one took too long. ;P
<WeeTee> No output
<monoxide_> no, but i had a quick look at perl and gtk once
<bob2> OrangeSlice: it's oh-so-wrong
<delltony> well i have this gnome 2.10 program written that will allow you to gui add menus but i have one small problem with it i can't get the field to update on button click
<OrangeSlice> I really don't see much... point
<bascule> WeeTee: this is horrible.
<bob2> OrangeSlice: some people only "know" php
<WeeTee> bascule: Yep..
<bascule> do you have a /proc/asound/
<OrangeSlice> rare enough to see php used for anything other than dynamic web content
<WeeTee> bascule: Yes
<bob2> some people do system scripting with it
<OrangeSlice> but you don't "see" that :p
<bascule> and it has things like this in it
<bascule> card0  cards  devices  ICH5  modules  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version
<WeeTee> Yes
<WeeTee> Something just told me: " Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating."
<bascule> :-/ soooooo annnnnoyyyyyyyyiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnng
<bascule> polyp I htink
<WeeTee> Well, maybe I'll just live without sound..
<bascule> i couldn't
<WeeTee> Me neither, but I still have Windows :P
<socketbind> howdy, it doesn't really want to daemonize bascule, simply issuing polypaudio starts it ok, gives me a console, but if I issue polypaudio -D it isn't in the process list and doesn't works
<bascule> you have a /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<bascule> socketbind: hmmmm
<OrangeSlice> mmm sound
<WeeTee> bascule: Yes
<bascule> WeeTee: looks like everything is OK except it isn't
<WeeTee> bascule: Yeah.. That's what bugs me too :)
* bascule screams for alsaconf
<socketbind> ehm any idea?
<WeeTee> Why isn't alsaconf there anymore?
<bascule> ask the devels
<WeeTee> :)
<bascule> it is buggy and uneccessary I believe was what was said
* bascule reflects on the irony
<bascule> :))
<erlend> has anybody experienced that nautilus just stops working in warty ? ps ax gives me that it is running alright, but nothing happens in gnome
<WeeTee> Well, I'll stop trying for the time being.. Thanks for the help, bascule and socketbind
<bascule> np, but don't ask me again .. :)
<WeeTee> :)
<bascule> I really have seen toooooo any in here
<socketbind> np :D hope you will get it working :D
<WeeTee> I'll report back if I do :)
<socketbind> i had a bunch of problems with my card too
<socketbind> now it works 100% out of the box with all major distros which is kind of funny
<socketbind> well 98% in any other, microphone wasn't correctly set up only in ubuntu :D
<socketbind> geez dude, i love debian :D
<bascule> yeah that driver had a comment in the kernel source saying "This driver is cursed" I think the move to ALSA sorted it out
<socketbind> bascule: any thoughts about daemonizing this thing?
<socketbind> i like it because it seems to be speedy
<bascule> polypaudio --dump-conf
<socketbind> 1 means true? :D
<bascule> yup
<socketbind> :D
<bascule> so if you run it it should work, but j=killall esd first
<socketbind> geez i do coding in c all day but i always forget :D
<socketbind> apt did removed esd bascule
<bascule> heh
<bascule> ah OK
<bascule> wonder what else went out
<socketbind> i tend to use TRUE, FALSE macros
<bascule> TRUE=1 FALSE=0 ?
<socketbind> so i alway forget that anything bigger than 0 is true
<socketbind> oh yeah
<bascule> declared like that
<socketbind> yes
<socketbind> geez i daemonize=1 and it still doesn't daemonize
<socketbind> it still doesn't works and it isn't in the process list
<bascule> lsof is blak I take it
<bascule> blank
<socketbind> well there should be docs about properly setting it up
<socketbind> blank?
<socketbind> oh yes idle time
<bascule> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qmajlW39.html
<bascule> look like that?
<socketbind> just minor differences
<socketbind> should i merge it with mine?
<bascule> maybe, see I run hoary and it just wrks, I dunno about warty using it
<socketbind> eh i've got 0.51
<t31> hi im hoary man, someone knows how to change when the windows minimize in groups? is the thing i hated the most in winXP
<socketbind> geez now i totally killed it
<socketbind> what is the command in apt-get to reinstall stuff?
<balor> socketbind: to reinstall or reconfigure?
<socketbind> invalid operation both, balor
<balor> socketbind: to reconfigure "dpkg-reconfigure pkgname" to reinstall "apt-get remove pkgname" theen apt-get install again
<socketbind> i messed up my config
<socketbind> i love the feeling
<balor> socketbind: You generally don't have to reinstall to fix a config problem...that's windows think.  What's your problem?
<bascule> powercut, my fault ..
<socketbind> balor: totally messed up config file of polypaudio
<socketbind> only the 0.5 version of polypaudio is available for warty :(
<bascule> build it :)
<_the_1_> hi
<bascule> hey
<kroon> Anyone else having problem with hoary kernel 4 + nvidia ?
<bascule> yes
<bascule> I gave up
<kroon> ok, yeah, I've reverted to 3
<_the_1_> guys, it's been a long time since I installed ubuntu (It worked till I wanted to upgrade to hoary), and I'm kind of stuck. I forgot the command for enabling the bytecode interpreter for my fonts? Anyone care to help me?
<balor> socketbind: sorry..I know nothing about polypaudio.  I use alsa directly
<_the_1_> anyone?
<bascule> _the_1_: there is a new one, I just saw it 1.0.6629ubutu21
<bascule> kroon: ^
<_the_1_> a new what?
<socketbind> well it would be ugly as hell but should i compile the newest one and install on the top of the already installed 0.5?
<socketbind> of course it was installed with apt
<socketbind> and if i want to remove polypaudio it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop which i doesn't want
<socketbind> just to reinstall it because i like it, reconfiguring didn't made it better
<bascule> _the_1_: sorry
<socketbind> screwed up config in /etc
<socketbind> with dmix?
<linuxboy> what would be the best kernel to install on my PIII?
<bascule> 686
<_the_1_> please guys, just tell me what was that command..
<socketbind> oh yes, should i switch to a 686 kernel image?
<bascule> sure
<kroon> bascule, yeah that was the one I was using, I think it appeared yesterday
<socketbind> apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<linuxboy> bascule: cool. thought so
<bascule> kroon: OK
<_the_1_> I wouldn't bother you with this, but google seems to be more of a mess from one day to another
<bascule> kroon: I'll put the new on in and have a go, bib
<kroon> bascule, good luck
<bascule> ta
<socketbind> geez when i get this working will be the best day of my life
<_the_1_> is anyone here that knows how to enable cleartype in ubuntu?
<socketbind> cleartype is kinda m$ tech, i doesn't know the equivalent in linux
<Neil3> rgb hintinh
<socketbind> it should be there
<Neil3> hinting even
<Neil3> its in the gnome font config
<Neil3> desktop preferences, fonts
<_the_1_> I know, but freetype hinting is not so good on my laptop, that's why I want to enable the bytecode interpreter
<Neil3> then click 'subpixel smoothing'
<Neil3> looks great on this lcd imo
<Neil3> if you click details you can tweak it a lot
<_the_1_> what is the command to reconfigure the fonts?
<_the_1_> a few months ago someone helpful here told me the command and I used it to enable the bytecode interpreter on my warthy
<_the_1_> however, I forgot it and I just installed hoary
<_the_1_> I might be wrong, but it was something like fontconfig-something
<_the_1_> not sue
<_the_1_> sure
<_the_1_> guys, if you don't know, just tell me so..
<Neil3> i don't know ;)
<_the_1_> people used to be more helpful last time I was around...hope #ubuntu doesn't become #debian in the near future...:(
<socketbind> MSN Serivce Error Temporary Unavailable
<socketbind> LOL
<Delgul> Openoffice.org2 in hoary has no functional java at the moment? Is that correct?
<_the_1_> anyway...there could be that #ubuntu will become #debian, since ubuntu IS debian!
<_the_1_> hahaha
<_the_1_> ;)
<Delgul> Evil 1 :-)
<HcE> _the_1_: wild guess, but tried ~ > sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<_the_1_> HcE: YOU ARE THE MAN
* HcE bows
<_the_1_> that was it!
<HcE> _the_1_: increase your history in your shell ;)
<HcE> I have it to 3M lines
<HcE> s/it/set it/
<_the_1_> my brain is reconfiguring command priority in available memory...
<HcE> aha
<HcE> _the_1_: ctrl+r and type fontconfig;)
<_the_1_> :D
<_the_1_> guys, what's with the bitmmaped fonts? do you use them?
<HcE> I use the thing for LCD
<_the_1_> I could disable them...since I guess they don't scale good
<_the_1_> does anyone know how kubuntu is progressing?
<_the_1_> it might draw more people to ubuntu, since not everyone is fond of gnome..
<_the_1_> however it is sad that developer resources would go on that and not on ubuntu
<_the_1_> always a downside...
<Amaranth> _the_1_: Open Source software doesn't have people that you can just assign to a task and give them a deadline. If people want to work on KDE and not GNOME and related things they wouldn't work on Ubuntu at all if KUbuntu didn't exist.
<Amaranth> At least this way the base stuff from Ubuntu gets more testers.
<Amaranth> Wow, that sounded harsh...
<_the_1_> Amaranth: they could work on other stuff, not kde in particular. On different apps, ironing out bugs, and then the ubuntu devs would not have to do that themselves, they could focus on the DE and integration, etc
<Amaranth> _the_1_: You don't understand. With Open Source people don't get paid so they work on what they want to work on. Like I said since KUbuntu is Ubuntu based (obviously) at least some of the low level stuff gets more testers.
<Riddell> _the_1_: it's progressing.  there are minimal canonical developer resources applied to it
<Riddell> Amaranth: people are paid to work on Ubuntu
<Amaranth> I know.
<shock> anyone here use enlightenment ?
<shock> under powerpc?
<shock> :P
<Amaranth> But KUbuntu will allow people who want KDE to use Ubuntu which will get more testers.
<_the_1_> Amaranth: You mean to tell me that the ubuntu devs are not paid devs? Where does Shuttleworth's money go then?
<Amaranth> _the_1_: I doubt all the people working on either one of the two are paid by Canonical.
<_the_1_> Amaranth: so kubuntu is a rogue project and is not coordinated in any way by canonical?
<bascule> kroon:
<bascule> no luck
<Amaranth> _the_1_: See what Riddell said.
<tjs> I need some help with a problem, and I have very little info to go on
<bascule> thing is now, I have 2.6.10-3, but I can only see kernel sources for 2.6.9 and 2.6.11
<_the_1_> Amaranth: ok..I missed that message
<bascule> cause I was gonna try a manual buil of nvidia
<Amaranth> I don't know what "rogue project" is supposed to mean though.
<tjs> I baught a new dell inspiron 9200 about a week ago, I installed ubuntu, upgraded to hoary, it ran well for about two days, now it just hangs totally after about a minute
<tjs> it lasts a bit longer in failsafe mode
<_the_1_> rogue would mean if a bunch of devs who are not affiliated with ubuntu would want to take the ubuntu base and add kde on top
<bascule> a fork
<tjs> enough time to investigate logs etc.. there is nothing indicitive of the problem in syslog or messages
<_the_1_> bascule: thanks
<bascule> np
<tjs> its not X, or the wireless card (which I thought at first)
<_the_1_> gotta go, I have to restart X and check the new fonts! ;)
<bascule> good luck
<tjs> I updated the kernel from 2.6.8-1 to 2.6.11-1, still halgs
<_the_1_> see you guys and thanks for your help
<tjs> er.. hangs
<Amaranth> tjs: The entire system hangs?
<tjs> totally
<tjs> cant even alt-sysreq b
<Amaranth> Try booting the kernel with noinotify
<tjs> how do I do that?
<Amaranth> edit your grub config file or do it from the grub boot menu
<regebro> Hi all! Loads of my gnome apps say:  WARNING **: Failed to lock:  No locks available four times when starting upp, with a half a second delay between each.
<regebro> Anybody know what that means? I have the feeling it's causing some delay when starting the apps.
<tjs> okay booting without inotify
<tjs> is the 686 kernel appropriate for a pentium M (whatever that is)
<jdub> yes
<Amaranth> 686 is good for p2 and up
<tjs> cool
<regebro> what does "rc-update add nfs default" mean?
<sys2> you people dont have a cvsup package? :/
<tjs> er.. it seems to be holding up with noinotify
<tjs> I'll give it a minute
<karim> hi
<karim> I plan to upgrade debian to ubuntu
<regebro> sys2: No.
<karim> I am doing what is in the wiki, however there is broken deps in hoary
<regebro> depending on what you mean with "you peopl". I don't. ;)
<sys2> well the distro
<tjs> Amaranth: doh, it just hung again
<Amaranth> tjs: No clue then, that was just a guess.
<tjs> okay, thanks
<Vaijira> Hi
<Vaijira> i have and ibook and i've upgraded to hoary but a lot of icons has dissapeared, any idea?
<jdub> Vaijira: known bug on ppc atm
<seb128> rm -f /usr/share/icons/*/icon-theme.cache
<sjoerd> Vaijira: sudo find /usr/share/icons -type d -exec touch {} \;
<regebro> sys2: Hm. Apparently not. It's not in the package manager anyway.
<sjoerd> seb128: bah, that's ugly :)
<bascule> linux-tree-2.6.11 <-- do I need that or just the linux source, I'm not rebuilding
<seb128> sjoerd: that works (tm) :)
<sys2> sigh
<bascule> linux-headers-2.6.11-1-686 <-- or them
<sjoerd> seb128: true
<sys2> first its a broken stupid dhcp client .. then i cant install my local package but have to force install from my old distro over to this one ... then the packages i need dont exist
<Vaijira> thx
<karim> is there a way to downgrade a package without having to uninstall everything that depends of it ?
<karim> I just want to replace a package
<shock> hello - i have a problem here
<regebro> I hate when I seem to be the only one in the world to have a specific computer problem. :-(
<shock> anyone using enlightenment on powerpc?
<shock> cause it crashes my X
<will> is it easy to change my /home dir to hdh1 / (its own partition)
<shock> regebro - I know the feeling
<shock> yes @ will
<shock> fairly easy
<shock> er
<shock> no wait
<shock> WHAT do you want to do?
<shock> have / be your home O_o
<will> shock is it simply to copy everything to the drive hdh (reiserFS) then specify it in fstab as home?
<shock> basically - but it cant be / and /home at the same time
<will> my home now is /home and i want to move it to hdh1
<will> no sorry i did not mean to write that! (hdh1 / )
<will> well what would the correct 'options' be for the new line in fstab?
<regebro> Ah, then you move it where you want it, and mount that new place as /home.
<shock> <will> well what would the correct 'options' be for the new line in fstab? mom
<will> regebro: are there any special options i should use
<shock> .../dev/hda6       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<shock> well not hda6 ofc
<shock> ;)
<will> /dev/hdh1	/home		reiserfs		0	0
<shock> u forgot the "defaults"
<will> /dev/hdh1	/home		reiserfs	defaults	0	0
<will> if there is already data there it wont get destroyed i hope? (all my music!)
<ICU> are there any limitations on max connections per minute/10 minutes to rsync://archive.ubuntu.com?
<shock> <will> should be ok
<shock> I'll try enlightenment again
<shock> brb
<will> shock: thanks for all the helP! will be back soon
<schasi> any germans here?
<xx> hello ? i am new in IRC :-) but i need some info for Ubuntu?
<bascule> apt-get install gkrellm
<bascule> wrong window
<bascule> :)
<johnnybezak> xx hi
<xx> i need help about ... install process in east europe languales?
<eazel7> hi, I'm tring to compile koffice cvs, but I cannot because I get a message telling me that KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<eazel7> I have autoconf 2.59 installed, how can I fix that?
<sap> i want to mount my usb external hard disk as a normal user (w/o using sudo). i have defaults,user as the options in /etc/fstab, but mount /mnt/usb gives 'mount: must be superuser to use mount'.
<sap> i can mount samba shares without using sudo, so i have perms to use mount.
<shock> shite!
<shock> enlightenment wont work :(
<shock> *sniff*
<bascule> are you in shock shock?
<schasi> ;-)
<will> hi when i sudo cp /home/will/ /mnt/temp i get
<shock> why?
<will> cp: omitting directory `/home/will/'
<schasi> woa i own #ubuntu.de
<shock> O_o
* bascule makes a sweet tea and hands out blankets
<Amaranth> will: sudo cp -R /home/will /mnt/temp
<bagan_jermal> what's sudo?
<membreya> ooo bascule new version of the kernel released :D
<will> Amaranth: oops of course!
<bascule> omnipotence enaler
<shock> superuser do -- execute something with root privileges
<membreya> 2.6.10-5 :P
<bascule> membreya: have you been to see nVidia about it yet?
<membreya> bascule: I've posted on the forum
<membreya> I can see info
<bascule> #nvidia
<bagan_jermal> shock: thanks
<membreya> and it basically says I need to install amd module
<membreya> but that's for nforce2
<will> shock: do i have to remove any references to /home being on my first drive before i mount it on hdh1 ?
<membreya> ooo good thinking 99!
<membreya> oh bascule..do I need to download the source to compile a new kernel or just the tree?
<bascule> no idea, I asked that 10 minutes ago .. :))
<bascule> OK 21 minutes ago
<membreya> bascule: removing the source..will find out :P
<membreya> nope
<membreya> removing the source also wants to remove the tree :)
<rvdb> Hi there, any using an ibook and succesfully using vga out???
<Vaijira> rvdb, mmm with ubuntu or in general?
<rvdb> i've installed ubuntu hoary on an ibook dual usb (ati rage 128 m3) but i understand it is a general problem...
<bascule> membreya: that means kernel sources need abput 90MB in total ...
<Vaijira> i have an m3 or an m7 i dont remember well and it worked with a patch a m3mirror
<membreya> joy huh bascule ? :P
<bascule> man that is sooooo in efficient
<Vaijira> rvdb, do you know the programa m3mirror ?
<bascule> s/ /
<will> it worked!
<membreya> hmmm if I go back to /usr/src/linux....do i just need to do another make menuconfig? all my old details should still be there right ?
<membreya> hmmm I so need to establish a local caching proxy :|
<membreya> but another day!
<rvdb> vaijjira, yes i downloaded the m3mirror binary and it does switch off my internal lcd, but still nothing on the external vga (only when starting up)
<membreya> hrm...do I need to keep headers on my system for any particular reason ?
<Vaijira> rvdb, i applied a patch last time i need vga support in my ibook, currently with ubuntu i don't know if it works or no
<xx> hello, has anyone started cyrillic installation?
<photoguy41> does anyone know of a good ebook irc room??
<rvdb> vaijira, i've seen patches for 2.4 but not for 2.6
<Vaijira> rvdb, i'had got the hope that it would run well with 2.6 kernels :)
<Vaijira> rvdb, you broke my hopes D:
<membreya> oooo vIkSiT you look like a cluey guy :D
<AcidWolf> whats the best app under Ubuntu to play dvd's with
<rvdb> vaijira: hmmm i never dared to apply a 2.4 patch to a 2.6 kernel, in fact i have only once before build a kernel myself and i'm not too fond of the experience
<shock> oh god! if anyone has a clue as to why enlightenment (16.6-3ubuntu1) crashes my x - please query me :( - getting desperate
<regebro> OK; so I finally figured it out: Gnome requires exclusive file locking over NFS. Now how the heck to I enable it. Anybody know?
<Andy_> is Wine part of "warty"?
<pybe-laptop> Andy_: i expect its in the universe
<Andy_> pybe_laptop: err...ok heres the deal..i wanna install a game under wine (4 discs)..as i have never used winex can you tell me what command i would use?
<error_29> Using metacity in gnome, warty getting this with x-chat: "Unable to set transparent background!You may be using a non-compliant window manager that is not currently supported."  Any ideas?
<error_29> I'm sure transparency worked before
<photoguy41> has anyone else had trouble installing mplayer from the apt-get?
<photoguy41> it says package brokem
<photoguy41> n
<Underlord> i need to install gstreamer0.8-mad, but it has dependencies on things which are on the system, but since the version names contain ubuntu# on the end (# being whatever number) apt seems to think its not the right version and refuses, if i force it everything works great but aptget gets pissed off and wont install any other packages without automaticaly removing gstreamer0.8-mad! how do i fix?
<kirkt> hey all. im trying to get kde for hoary array 5
<kirkt> i did basic 'server install', and then ran apt-get for the night
<kirkt> it downloaded all the packages, and got stuck on some timeout
<kirkt> i can't tell if it did the job, but now everything is screwed
<kirkt> apt-get install kde puts out some error lines (kde depends on: ... but package wont be installed)
<kirkt> also apt-get clean doesnt seem  to remove anything
<kirkt> aptitude seemed to ignore this, but didnt install either
<kirkt> can anyone tell me how to reverse the damage?
<Riddell> kirkt: what's the error?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> file-roller opens .rar files ?
<kirkt> "the following packages have unmet dependencies"
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: which package ?
<Goshawk> Underlord, are you using warty or hoary?
<kirkt> "kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed" etc etc
<kirkt> a list of about 10 of those
<kirkt> but i can clearly recall aptget downloaded every and each of those
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: well, use synaptic
<kirkt> i'm doing this thru text
<kirkt> i did a base server-install so i wouldn't need to waste time / HDD installing gnome
<Riddell> kirkt: apt-get install kde-core?
<kirkt> Riddell that spits out another 3 packages
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: Riddell is right
<kirkt> with same error
<Underlord> i believe warty
<dripchip> hi there someone familiar with the rpm tool alien ??
<Riddell> kirkt: which packages?
<dripchip> im trying to install vmware under ubuntu
<dripchip> but its an rpm packager
<kirkt> arts, kdebase, kdelibs
<sh1m> So I have a question regarding ssh on my (very shiney) new Warty install
<pybe-laptop> dripchip: alien -i rpmpackage.rpm
<da_bon_bon> sh1m: shoot
<Underlord> Goshawk, my install cd says 4.10, bim pritty sure its warty
<jdub> kirkt: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop
<kirkt> i tried install kdebase, then it gave me lots of errors again
<sh1m> when I ssh into some of the sparcs servers at work I can't use clear commands and vi gives me an error about not knowing which terminal i'm on
<kirkt> jdub: you sure kubuntu is safe ? i heard they have many problems
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: fileroller will do rar if you have unrar installes
<jdub> (yikes that installs a lot)
<jdub> kirkt: kubuntu is the kde packages
<Riddell> kirkt: what are the errors when you install kdebase?
<sh1m> I had a scan through the ssh man page but it all seems pretty much like what I am used to, so I can't figure out what's up. Seems pretty slow too, the terminal that is even with compression on
<kirkt> Riddell: oh... too many to count.. with some  = { blahblah } synthax
<kirkt> many programs
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: i have it installed
<Underlord> Goshawk, yep, its warty, i stuck the cd in my drive, in the /dists/ directory i see a warty directory but no hoary
<kirkt> jdub: i read in a forum that some user did the kde install and it went fine for him
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: should work then
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: why use kde, in the first place.
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: it did. thanks.
<Riddell> kirkt: it's hard for me to work out the problem without knowing what the error message is
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: =)
<kirkt> jdub: however i read in kubuntu forum, that they got still lots of issues
<pybe-laptop> kirkt: http://pastebin.com
<kirkt> da_bon_bon: for i18n.. qt has better support
<Riddell> there's a kubuntu forum?
<da_bon_bon> apt-get dist-upgrade shows certain packages to upgrade but updtae-manager does not - why ?
<jdub> kirkt: if you're installing kde packages from hoary, you are installing kubuntu
<kirkt> Riddell: its some sort of forum in the ubuntu site
<kirkt> really jdub?
<kirkt> when i did apt-get kde
<kirkt> it went and got me the kubuntu packages ?
<jdub> kirkt: no, i am just saying it to confuse you (of course it is)
<jdub> dude
<Riddell> kirkt: is this hoary or warty?
<jdub> kubuntu *is* kde
<da_bon_bon> isnt update-manager a gui frontend based on synaptic for apt-get dist-*\upgrade ??
<kirkt> Riddell hoary array 5
<da_bon_bon> jdub: u the same as jdong on the forums ?
<jdub> no
<da_bon_bon> ok
<kirkt> ok then how do i remove the 220mb the apt-get downloaded
<kirkt> (apt-get clean) doesnt work
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: dont remove it.
<shock> oh well.. screw enlightenment, then
<shock> *grml*
<pybe-laptop> kirkt: apt-get clean all
<kirkt> kubuntu-base: Depends kde  but it is not going to be installed =(
<ctr> good affternoon, how can I, by hand setup networking
<kirkt> jdub: see the error ?
<ctr> the machine never boots the networking stuff correctly
<pybe-laptop> ctr: man ifconfig
<kirkt> [kubuntu-desktop: Depends kde  but it is not going to be installed]  that is
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: apt-get install kubuntu
<Underlord> ooooh, i fixed it, nvm, i was loading a hoary repository from warty
<kirkt> couldnt find package kubuntu
<da_bon_bon> oh, sorry
<ctr> pybe-laptop: where are the setup scripts and the settings read from ?
<ctr> pybe-laptop: I know how to use ifconfig
<Riddell> I don't recomment kubuntu-desktop currently
<pybe-laptop> ctr: iirc /etc/networking
<da_bon_bon> how do i install the "suggested packages" told by apt-get ?
<ctr> ok
<kirkt> Ribs what can i do to get kde then
<kirkt> Riddell
<shock> question: what is the slimmest, nicest and hastes wm?
<shock> fastest
<shock> :P
<kirkt> shock try XFCE
<pybe-laptop> shock: fluxbox
<Riddell> kirkt: apt-get install kdebase and tell me what the error is
<pybe-laptop> shock: XFCE4 from backports is really nice
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: on warty ?
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: yes in ubuntu backports
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: ah, ok..
<da_bon_bon> how do i install the "suggested packages" told by apt-get ?
<kirkt> kdebase: depends : kappfilter (>= 4:3.3.2-1ubuntu6
<kirkt> ) but it is not going to be installed
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<kirkt> Riddell there are about 20 of those
<shock> fluxbox - hm... might go for that
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: i know. i am on hoary.
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: either copy and paste them or iirc there is a setting to install them by default as if they were deps
<shock> xfce4 ... dunno - maybe without the panel - wich is f*ugly
<pybe-laptop> shock: change the theme/icons etc
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: whats iirc ? and i know how to add repos. of backports.
<da_bon_bon> pybe-laptop: and i dont need backports coz i am on hoary
<pybe-laptop> da_bon_bon: iirc = if i remeber correctly
<kirkt> Riddell: actually, nothing would install (i just tried xfce)
<shock> <pybe-laptop> - tried... the panel remains ugly, clumsy-looking
<shock> :P
<shock> but thats a personal opinion
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: u have a thing or two against GNOME really, dont you ?
<pybe-laptop> shock: try fluxbox them
<pybe-laptop> s/them/then
<Riddell> kirkt: how about kdelibs?
<kirkt> da_bon_bon: yes.. it just doesnt provide that many applications for my native language, and the group who develop the language support for my language do it mainly on kde
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: which lang. ?
<shock> yeah... i will... as soon as my rip is done
<shock> :P
<kirkt> Riddell: depends kdelibs4 but it is not going to be installed ...
<kirkt> da_bon_bon: hebrew
<regebro> Truly, I can NOT believe that I was the only one to have that file locking problem.... DAMN it was hard to find!
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: oh ok.
<regebro> But easy to fix: Remember this y'all: If you use nfs you should install the nfs-common package. It's not required for nfs, but you NEED it.
<da_bon_bon> regebro: thanks. why not write it up on the wiki ?
<kirkt> Riddell: should i kill the partition and try again for another 5 hours ? =|
<regebro> Good idea da_bon_bon-
<Riddell> kirkt: and when you apt-get install kdelibs4?
<Echylo> yay
<kirkt> not available but has been refered by another package ....
<Echylo> my provider gives away a free game
<Echylo> every month from now on
<Echylo> :D
<kirkt> packages kdelibs4 has no installable candidates
<photoguy41> what codec pack do i need for divx?
<Riddell> kirkt: now that is bizare
<Riddell> kirkt: what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list?  universe?
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: ah, well.. your bad day!
<kirkt> Riddell: i've removed the # mark from all lines
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: bad idea.
<kirkt> i've left the restricated off
<kirkt> i think
<photoguy41> can someone tell me?
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: enable /all/ repos
<kirkt> da_bon_bon in the process of solving this i enabled, disabled, enabled.. etc
<kirkt> all repositories
<kirkt> ok i enabled all repos
<kirkt> and ran the commands Riddell told me so far
<kirkt> same results
<JDigital> Hey, anyone know why my avi files aren't playing too well? I get an error of the type "Your system is too SLOW to play this!"
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: your sources.list must be like this - http://rafb.net/paste/results/xvt2D318.html
<Riddell> kirkt: done apt-get update?
<regebro> da_bon_bon: Where do you think it should be on the Wiki? FAQs?
<Riddell> JDigital: sounds like your system is too slow
<membreya> well here goes for round #2 of kernel making :)
<da_bon_bon> regebro: FAQs
<JDigital> It's 1.25GHz
<JDigital> I'd have assumed that to be enough
<JDigital> to play a 640*480 video
<da_bon_bon> membreya: u r compiling your own kernel
<da_bon_bon> ?
<da_bon_bon> regebro: make your own page - NFS
<JDigital> although, I had trouble of video skipping in Windows too
<JDigital> except when I used Winamp
<JDigital> oddly
<kirkt> da_bon_bon im checking
<JDigital> must be my graphics card not set right
<JDigital> or sound maybe
<kirkt> da_bon_bon except for the last lines it is the same
<regebro> da_bon_bon: Nah, I'll put it up under common problems, really. "install nfs-common" is not something you could call an NFS FAQ or Howto,exactly. ;)
<kirkt> i think i just kill the install and thats it
<kirkt> too much time wasting
<regebro> Besides, I want to introduce the error message in a natural way.
<kirkt> i'll dd the disk when base install is finished and then i could try again and again
<kirkt> instead of running whole install again
<kirkt> too bad i cant just fix the dependency hell that aptget created
<JDigital> Ah, it's only when I do -fs -zoom (full screen)
<JDigital> wonder why that is
<JDigital> too much graphics at once? Too much CPU used to stretch it?
<photoguy41> can someone help me get divx avi's working?
<kirkt> lol
<kirkt> i just read a some people told a guy to RTFM
<JDigital> There's a page about it on the wiki
<kirkt> and he told them 'why do fucking have to do with ubuntu'
<JDigital> install mplayer
<photoguy41> i did
<JDigital> o
<JDigital> install the mp3 support
<photoguy41> ive installed all the codecs
<JDigital> odd
<JDigital> mplayer plays everything for me
<photoguy41> i tried to install a skin, but nothings working
<JDigital> use gmplayer
<JDigital> it's mplayer with buttons and stuff
<photoguy41> gmplayer?
<JDigital> also have you tried searching in the website yet
<JDigital> gmplayer is an alias for mplayer
<photoguy41> yeah
<JDigital> but with controls
<JDigital> hm, worked for me
<JDigital> except video fulllscreen is laggy
<JDigital> my computer isn't that underpowered, is it?
<photoguy41> when i run mplayer (filename), it only plays a sec of sound and no video
<photoguy41> then quits
<JDigital> odd
<JDigital> have you tried othe files
<JDigital> other
<photoguy41> no
<photoguy41> when i run it in totem, it plays the sound but no video
<JDigital> same here
<JDigital> which is why I use mplayer :)
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: still, just copy paste
<photoguy41> yeah, figures
<kirkt> da_bon_bon: im just gonna do it again and save a snapshop of the base install to a CD
<kirkt> this way i'll play safe
<kirkt> (its only 300mb)
<kirkt> da_bon_bon besides i'm running hoary, this paste is warthy
<da_bon_bon> kirkt: its not warty
<da_bon_bon> its hoary
<da_bon_bon> i am on hoary too
<kirkt> i see.. well ok when the install would finish i'd put that in
<kirkt> thx
<membreya> da_bon_bon: yup compiling my own
<da_bon_bon> membreya: why ?
<bretzel> Hi all :-) I see .../hoary/array-5 is finally set 8-)
<Nermal> boop
<membreya> da_bon_bon: clean things up and get the right modules loaded
<membreya> plus ive been running a week
<membreya> time to screw it up
<da_bon_bon> membreya: ah, ok.. what clean up ? are your hand compiled kernels faster ??
<membreya> never tried da_bon_bon :P
<photoguy41> grrrrr linux can be so screwy somtimes
<Echylo> lol
<da_bon_bon> bye a
<da_bon_bon> all
<da_bon_bon> cya later
<nanomad> it's saf to upgrade ubuntu at this time?
<njan> nanomad, didn't break for me(r)
<nanomad> thx
<tritium> nanomad, should be quite safe.  We're post feature freeze now on Hoary.
<apokryphos> Does Ubuntu install OpenGL somewhere peculiar? I've got all the GL packages/libs from the repository, but don't seem to have a /usr/lib/libGL
<Xappe> hmm, getting lockups when logging into gnome with the new 2.6.10-4-k7
<tritium> apokryphos, look for your xlibmesa-* packages
<tritium> and use dpkg -L to list their contents
<JDigital> Aha. My CPU maxes out when I mplayer something fullscreen
<JDigital> Anyone know why?
<evarlast> JDigital: mplayer uses software resizing.  Mine does the same thing.
<JDigital> Figures.
<JDigital> Is mplayer inefficient CPU-wise or the like?
<apokryphos> tritium: Hm, yeah, I seem to have all the necessary stuff there. This is really weird. Should it not install things to /usr/lib/libGL?
<JDigital> Or is my 1.25Ghz machine too slow?
<apokryphos> tritium: Since, that's where this install is looking for it (in the make)
<evarlast> JDigital: I don't really know.  I only know of hte problem :(
<JDigital> :(
<JDigital> I've had video skips under Windows too. The only video player that's never given me problems is Winamp
<JDigital> so I'm guessing maybe it's more efficient
<johnnybezak> guys i want to set up mail so that i can use the mail program to send emails to my actual email rather than just to my user, I wrote the email in /etc/aliases, and ran newaliases, so I think thats setup. I just need to know where I write in my smtp address so that the mail can be sent. where is the config file for this?
<Goshawk> is there soemone that uses gnomebaker here?
<tritium> apokryphos, there is stuff in /usr/lib
<tritium> dpkg -L xlibmesa-gl shows that libGL.so.1 is in /usr/lib, for example
<apokryphos> Hm, so it is.
<tritium> apokryphos, if you're building stuff, you probably want xlibmesa-dev package
<apokryphos> tritium: I've got the Mesa OpenGL utility library development file; does that cover it?
<apokryphos> (the error I'm gettting: http://pastebin.com/245396 )
<Echylo> anyone has/uses terragen here?
<Echylo> and has the .exe
<tritium> apokryphos, what's the package name?
<apokryphos> kdebase
<tritium> looks like you might be missing an X dev. library of some kind.
<apokryphos> Oh
<apokryphos> Yeah, libGL is indeed here. Ergh; misread it.
<Medrakil> after installing, how do i update everything? is it apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<apokryphos> tritium: what package am I looking to get?
<tritium> apokryphos, I'm not sure.
<tritium> here's one of your errors: http://www.xfree86.org/4.0.1/XF86VidMode.3.html
<s-gen> where's the flex package??!! Got bison(++) in universe but no flex.
<tritium> apokryphos, I would just try installing libx11-dev
<apokryphos> tritium: I seem to have that installed
<tritium> Well, I'm not sure then
<apokryphos> have everything *x11* it seems
<apokryphos> alright, no worries. I'll keep searching.
<apokryphos> tritium: is that not xfree stuff?
<tritium> looks to be
<apokryphos> While, I don't have that installed. Got xorg.
<apokryphos> Odd that I should get an xfree error considering
<tritium> or perhaps it's precisely because you don't have it
<tritium> but I don't do any X11 devel.
<apokryphos> I don't think so.. the package certainly doesn't require xfree
<tritium> sorry.  I don't know then.
<apokryphos> No worries. :) Thanks.
<BeTa> hi, I run ubuntu on a PowerBook Alu since some months and it already hangs (totally, I tink seriously it's a kernel space problem) randomly. I've suspected temperature, this is not the problem (I've tweak /sys/ for -10c). Then I've suspected cpu frequency scalling (I don't know the tool used on PPC to manage that) or battery/power (when the battery or the power were disconnected, it runs better, but it doesn't seem to be an other thing than hazard). does a
<apokryphos> ( tritium: Sorry I'm draggin this on, but I see the xfree86-common is still installed (tells me I can safely remove it. Do you think there's a change that might be causing the problem? No problem if you don't know. )
<tritium> apokryphos, no, I don't see anything wrong with that.
<apokryphos> k
<shock> hat hier einer ahung von ati und glx?
<tritium> shock, #ubuntu-de ?
<shock> oh sorry
<Echylo> can it be that the servers are extremely slow?
<shock> anyone here pro on ati + glx
<scizzo> shock: don't ask about a sertain someone....just tell us the problem
<shock> float rendertarget with radeon 9800pro using the fglrx driver (or any other that supports glsl ;)
<shock> howto
<shock> :)
<|QuaD-> how long until we get beagle?
<welly> hey all.. whats the deal with kubuntu? is this going to be an official fork/split/development?
<jdub> welly: it's one of our first derivatives
<welly> oh ok.. excellent. i'm warming to gnome so i'll probably stick with ubuntu but will no doubt have to take a look at the kde release
<LaurenceRowe> Hi, I'm having problems with my dual-head nvidia set up. I have to use the 'NoBandwidthCheck' option to get my two (1280x1024) screens to work, but I get interference on the second screen. Any idea if anything can be done?
<Echylo> ftp program in ubuntu?
<Echylo> loool
<evarlast> Echylo: alt-f2, type ftp url :)
<Echylo> I want to upload
<LaurenceRowe> just use nautilus file manager
<welly> echylo, you can upload with "ftp", surely!
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> I know
<Echylo> I don't
<Echylo> but I'll learn
<Echylo> when I have some spare time
<Echylo> same for vi
<Echylo> can it be that update is verry slow
<Echylo> or is it my i-net
<Echylo> nvm
<Echylo> smallband
<welly> not sure.. seems quick enough this end
<Echylo> gonna kill it
<welly> but we've got a big fat pipe
<Echylo> it's my inet
<Echylo> it dropped speed cause I exceeded my download limit
<Echylo> stupid belgium
<Nermal> they make nice chocolate
<LinuxJones> :)
<Echylo> yes but they have providers who suck
<Echylo> 10gig download in a month
<welly> we do alright :) free.fr - 15mb uncapped adsl for 30 a month
<Echylo> then they drop speed from 400kbs to 12kbs
<adnans> no such rubbish here, xs4all recently declared unlimited downloads i.e. goodbye FUP or capping :)
<welly> oh, it seems free.fr offer 20mb now :)
<welly> c'est une vie dure
<Echylo> ah
<Echylo> netherlands are lucky
<Echylo> they download whatever they want
<Medrakil> is it possible to get mplayer using apt-get or do i have to compile it?
<Nermal> sure
<Nermal> apt-get it
<Nermal> but you may have to add some more repositories to get w32codecs and all that
<Medrakil> yeah ok
<Medrakil> Package mplayer is a virtual package provided by:
<Medrakil>   mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<Medrakil>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<Medrakil>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<Medrakil>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-woody0.2
<Medrakil>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<Medrakil> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Medrakil> for real, now what?
<Medrakil> oh, i saw it now... sorry about the paste flood
<Nermal> Medrakil: add these to your sources.list
<Nermal>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Nermal> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Nermal> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Nermal> and then do an apt-get update
<pjharper> Hi I am having difficulty getting ndiswrapper to work
<pjharper> with hoary
<Nermal> then do apt-get install mplayer-586 I guess
<Medrakil> i think i have them already, i read this guide-thingy at ubuntuguide.org
<Nermal> pjharper: whats the problem ?
<pjharper> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives me: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Medrakil>  mplayer-586: Depends: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<Medrakil>                         libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<Medrakil>                Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Medrakil>                Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<pjharper> ndiswrapper -l
<pjharper> Installed ndis drivers:
<pjharper> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<Medrakil> Nermal, now what?
<pjharper> Sorry if that was a flood.
<Mitario> anyone knows if there is an utf8 char for a 'bullet' icon, as in, []  or *
<housetier> 
<pjharper> Anybody have any idea why this should be so difficult?
<housetier> Medrakil yesterday (or before that) I heard that the merillat repository is broken, I can neither confirm nor deny it though
<housetier> Medrakil however compiling mplayer yourself is not that difficult
<Nermal> Medrakil: I told you
<Nermal> <Nermal> then do apt-get install mplayer-586 I guess
<pjharper> I got a funny thing with merlillat today as well
<pjharper> GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<membreya> Nermal: ...when you're compiling things, you don;t need to worry about the deprecated messages right ?
<apokryphos> pjharper: don't worry aobut that.
<pjharper> Can anybody tell me why sudo modprobe ndiswrapper failed if it is finding the driver?
<oz_> Anyone know why totem crashes when seeking forward/back playing mp3's?
<Nermal> membreya: no... thats for the program writer too :)
<Nermal> pjharper: dmesg ?
<pjharper> Standby Nermal
<membreya> damn you Nermal
<membreya> I'm compiling a kernel here!
<membreya> stop beating me to answers
<no0tic> I just read that <country>.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors are up for hoary, they are also updated frequently?
<membreya> pjharper: just do a tail dmesg :)
<monkey89> no0tic, some just refer to the main pool
<t31> someone knows how to add to gdesklet starterbar the wastebasket and the window selector_
<monkey89> im sure any mirror is updated somewhat frequently though to be accepted into the pool
<t31> ?
<no0tic> monkey89: do you know the state of "it" mirror?
<pjharper> sudo tail dmesg?
<monkey89> not offhand no, but browse through and see, im sure its pretty up-to-date
<membreya> pjharper: just tail dmesg :)
<monkey89> don't you have to do dmesg | tail
<no0tic> ok, thanks
<Nermal> or a tail -f /var/log/messages
<membreya> woops my bad Nermal
<membreya> playing around with cat and tail
<membreya> all night
<membreya> 1 1/2 hours sleep last nite
<membreya> another 5 or 6 tonight at this rate
<membreya> :'(
<membreya> I gotta stop answering questions
<membreya> dear god what am I doing compiling a kernel on this much sleep!
<pjharper> I've done both what am I looking for in the log?
<membreya> gutten tag!
<membreya> pjharper: just the last line :)
<azeem> anybody know what gam_server is and why it's eating my CPU cycles?
<tritium> See you membreya
<membreya> i see you too tritium !
<membreya> oh ..you're going :(
<tritium> You are too, aren't you?
<tritium> getting some sleep?
<membreya> nope :)
<membreya> compiling a kernel
<pjharper> Feb 23 15:35:13 localhost polypaudio[4528] : module.c: Unloaded "module-alsa-sink" (index: #12).
<membreya> long enough to watching my pc not boot
<tritium> you're crazy!
<tritium> heh
<membreya> damnit
<membreya> I left all these devicesi n the kernel
<membreya> tat's what i get
<membreya> it's like the 4th time ive configured it
<tritium> Okay. good luck.  Bye.
<membreya> ciao ciao :)
<azeem> ah, gamin.
<pjharper> I did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper then tail -f /var/log/messages I get the module-alsa-sink message each time
<Matrix_Soul> hi
<membreya> hiya matrix :)
<Abusive> hello , i have a question , if i have mysql installed with php4... how do i create a user on the mysql database?
<oz_> use mysql-admin
<Matrix_Soul> anybody knows how to change the menu and submenus in applications with hoary???
<oz_> Abusive: apt-get install mysql-admin if you don't have it installed
<Abusive> oz: how
<Abusive> ?
<Abusive> ok.
<membreya> Matrix_Soul: gnome bug
<Matrix_Soul> ok, then I cant???
<Medrakil> what are the "suggested" packages i get when i apt-get something? should i get them, even if i don't know what they are?
<Abusive> root@ubuntu:~ # apt-get install mysql-admin
<Abusive> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Abusive> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Abusive> E: Couldn't find package mysql-admin
<membreya> i believe there's some workarounds out there..but i would just wait for the next stable release of gnome
<pjharper> Do I need to apt-get something to make the modeprobe work?
<meuserj|work> I'm sorry if this has already been addressed.. but I have a big problem with Hoary right now....
<membreya> suo meuserj|work ?
<Abusive> oz_, ?
<Nermal> pjharper: depmod -a
<membreya> i so should have checked my compile better :(
<meuserj|work> I'm running the latest of everything.. just upgraded the kernel to 2.6.10-4
<membreya> what broke meuserj|work ? :P
<membreya> lo Echylo :)
<oz_> Abusive: hmm.. enable the universe (?) repository
<pjharper> depmod -a ndiswraper?
<meuserj|work> and now when I try to log in to GNOME, gam_server causes a Kernel panic and hardlocks my computer
<pjharper> sic
<Abusive> oz: its enabled
<principerobot> Hi linuxiani....
<principerobot> :-)
<Nermal> pjharper: no.. just depmod -a
<principerobot> I have a little problem
<Echylo> heey :)
<principerobot> can you help me?
<Abusive> anyway .. dost it need to .. enable something in apt?
<Abusive> tell me how , then
<Nermal> principerobot: say problem
<principerobot> :-)
<no0tic> principerobot: are you italian?
<principerobot> thx
<principerobot> yes
<principerobot> I' m italian
<principerobot> why?
<no0tic> principerobot: c' il canale ubuntu-it
<no0tic> principerobot: :)
<principerobot> :-)
<oz_> Abusive: have a quick look under synaptic.
<principerobot> poca gente
<principerobot> :-)
<Abusive> i cant find nothing with synaptic .. i mean not for mysql admin
<Abusive> and i have enabled
<Abusive> everything..
<no0tic> principerobot: right, tell the problem
<pjharper> Nermal, nothing happened
<Nermal> pjharper: well.. did it return you to the command line ?
<Nermal> without any output ?
<oz_> Abusive: there is a dash between mysql and admin ie: "mysql-admin"
<pjharper> yes
<Abusive> oz: .. i know
<Nermal> then it completed it's task successfully
<meuserj|work> umm.. anyone have any clue about my problem?  It's pretty urgent...
<Nermal> why people expect every app to yell "I completed what my design specification requires me to!" is beyond me
<oz_> Abusive: are you on hoary or warty
<Abusive> no package found with the name mysql-admin , so i tried without the -
<Nermal> it's expected that an app with perform correctly under linux
<Abusive> no
<principerobot> how can I send file via bluetooth from my nokia 6600 to my ubuntu?
<Nermal> most only produce output if something goes wrong
<Blissex> principerobot: you got to install the BlueTooth package.
<principerobot> I have done it
<Echylo> any has the terragen exe instead of the msi file in here?
<oz_> Abusive: are you running hoary or warty?
<meuserj|work> hello?
<meuserj|work> anyone?
<Echylo> or does anybody knows where to get it
<Echylo> hell meuserj
<Abusive> i dont know what's that .. hoary or warty
<Echylo> hello*
<principerobot> The problem is that I have modified the config file /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<Echylo> reinstall gnome meuserj?
<Echylo> or is that too radical
<pjharper> Nermal if ndiswrapper detects my driver what do you think may be the problem with the modprobe.
<membreya> time to kill my pc
<membreya> mwuahahahah!
<Nermal> dmesg should tell you
<Echylo> lol
<oz_> Abusive: the ubuntu version you are running.
<Echylo> what's wrong membreya
<Echylo> ok then
<Abusive> i just dont know
<thoreauputic> Abusive: type  ` cat /etc/issue` in a terminal
<thoreauputic> without the backquotes
<Abusive> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog"
<pjharper> Nermal, it just talks about module-alsa-sink not about ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> Abusive: OK you have Warty :)
<Abusive> oky :D
<sigglet> why is dvdrecord forked in ubuntu?
<Echylo> pray all for 5 minutes
<Abusive> so oz?
<sigglet> they broke it
<sigglet> and you have to patch it
<principerobot> Can you help me?
<sigglet> sucks
<pjharper> I upgraded to hoary. I thought it had ndiswrapper builtin
<oz_> Anyone know where mysql-admin lives in warty? it should be in universe...
<Echylo> just pray
<Echylo> keep it on
<Echylo> keep it
<dstevens> How would i go about creating a new Theme for Ubuntu, have found how to install new theme, but 'howto' create the theme spec.
<Echylo> steady
<jono> hi all
<sigglet> dstevens: for kde or gnome?
<dstevens> sigglet: yup gnome vanilla ubuntu.
<sigglet> http://art.gnome.org should have a howto
<oz_> Abusive: have you done a apt-get update?
<Abusive> can someone please tell me how to add a user to the mysql data base?
<Abusive> no
<principerobot> I need to send file from my phone to my linux...
<principerobot> How can I do it?
<sigglet> Abusive: #mysql
<Abusive> ok.
<thoreauputic> Abusive: try typing apt-cache search mysql (you have universe repo enabled?)
<oz_> from a terminal session sudo apt-get update
<dstevens> sigglet: cheers mate !
<principerobot> Hey people?
<principerobot> can you help me please?
<principerobot> :-(
<thoreauputic> Abusive: yes, #mysql sounds a good plan
<oz_> Abusive: that should update your cache so you can download it.
<Abusive> wow
<dstevens> principerobot: From your phone? bluetooth
<Abusive> 99999 with mysql
<Abusive> LD
<pjharper> I've tried following this but it doesn't work
<principerobot> 6600
<principerobot> nokia
<pjharper> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Abusive> usermin-mysql - A mysql module for the usermin web-based administration tool
<oz_> Abusive: how are you doing there?
<Abusive> webmin-mysql - mysql-server control module for webmin
<Abusive> isnt this good?
<Abusive> oz?
<Abusive> i updated it , but no mysql-admin
<membreya> well that failed
<membreya> should I use an initrd?
<bascule> mysql-admin - GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration <-- i got it
<bascule> membreya: what failed
<thoreauputic> Abusive: don't know exactly what you want : what about mysqlcc - The official GUI interface for MySQL
<Abusive> where?
<membreya> kernel panic
<membreya> vfs
<membreya> again
<principerobot> hey...
<Abusive> i want to add a user to the mysql database
<principerobot> :-(
<membreya> i made ext3 *
* bascule opens a huge can of worms ... :P
<Abusive> to have a user and a password and a database for my php nuke
<Abusive> (website sistem)
<DrDik> hey!  Anyone know when my ubuntu laptop crashes my I output to a monitor but it didn't when I used RH9.0 (gasp!)
<bascule> membreya: what fs is / ?
<membreya> ext3
<membreya> when it boots
<membreya> it says it can't locate sda3
<Abusive> bascule : can you tell me where to download mysql-admin?
<membreya> which is my /
<pjharper> There must be something seriously wrong with that how-to
<bascule> Abusive: apt-get install mysql-admin
<meuserj|work> I figured out my gam_server hardlock problem.. sort of
<membreya> Abusive: its in the repos
<bascule> membreya: you need SATA modules in as * as well tehn
<meuserj|work> there is something wrong with the 2.6.10-4 stock Hoary kernel
<meuserj|work> has anyone else tried that kernel?
<Abusive> i dont have it , why!?>??
<scy_ubuntu> hi
<Abusive> root@ubuntu:~ # apt-get install mysql-admin
<Abusive> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Abusive> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Abusive> E: Couldn't find package mysql-admin
<Abusive> root@ubuntu:~ #
<thoreauputic> membreya: he has warty: no such package in warty
<membreya> oh
<membreya> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> Abusive: it isn't in warty
<scy_ubuntu> what is the root-passwd for the ubuntu-livecd? i tried to change it with sudo, but sudo crashes with an error
<thoreauputic> Abusive: probably under a different name
<Abusive> why not ? :(
<scy_ubuntu> Abusive, apt-cache search
<Abusive> so i cant create a username and pass and a database?
<Abusive> sucky thing ..
<meuserj|work> Abusive, check out phpmyadmin.... very complete and easy to use
<thoreauputic> Abusive: of course you can - it just requires you find out how
<bascule> yes you can, i don't kniow the querys off hand, but it can be done
<membreya> Abusive: have you tried mysqladmin all one word in apt-cache search?
<Abusive> meuserj|work : can i create a username and pass and database on mysql ?
<dstevens> Yup and phpmyadmin ship to connect with username='root' password='' so it should be good for you.
<meuserj|work> Abusive, yes
<Abusive> ok. let me see.
<bascule> of course you can, if not mysql would depend on mysql-admin
<Medrakil> anyone know how to install ATI drivers?
<bascule> <-- done it with php scriot
<bascule> not the ati drivers though =)
<thoreauputic> membreya: I see you have been quite active on the mailing list ;)
<Abusive> i cant install it
<Abusive> it has dependencies
<membreya> thoreauputic: shush :P
<membreya> I'm new to all this
<pjharper> Do I need the ndiswrapper source as well as the utils to make it go?
<membreya> I have a huge learning curb :(
<membreya> curve even
<membreya> god I'm tired!
<jk24> WARNING WARNING WARNING: linux-image-2.6.10-4-686 make freeze my workstation while gnome-session starting, the 2.6.10-3-686 no !
<no0tic> sorry for the strange question but.. how do you translate "image resolution" in spanish?
<thoreauputic> Abusive: have you enabled the universe repository?
<membreya> no0tic: http://babelfish.altavista.com/ :)
<meuserj|work> jk24, yes.. I discovered that as well
<Echylo> for all your music scripts ! #finemusic
<Echylo> hmm
<bascule> imagos resolutionos :P
<t31> resolucion de pantalla no0tic
<Echylo> I'll never get the channel launched
<scy_ubuntu> what is the root-passwd for the ubuntu-livecd? i tried to change it with sudo, but sudo crashes with an error
<jk24> meuserj|work: it may be a good idea to post something somewhere for who that can
<dstevens> membreya he will not help, he lives in the same world as santa.
<Echylo> #finemusic !
<Echylo> :'(
<meuserj|work> jk24, it seems that few know about the problem here... when it was happening to me I came on here and mentioned it an no one seemed to know what I was talking about
<Echylo> I'm not a 1001 channel advertiser
<membreya> once I've done a make on a kernel, can I then go back to the source and do another make menuconfig?
<Abusive> thoreauputic : how?
<meuserj|work> jk24, what is happening is that gam_server is causing the kernel to panick
<thoreauputic> Abusive: your first stop needs to be  ubuntuguide.org , methinks
<scy_ubuntu> nobody there who has tried the live-cd of ubuntu?
<Echylo> me
<jk24> meuserj|work: ok
<thoreauputic> Abusive: you have much to learn, Grasshopper ;)
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, you can't change the root password, because the filesystem is read-only
<Echylo> every1 has thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Echylo: indeed, I agree
<Xappe> meuserj|work, jk24, got that problem when booting with the k7 kernel. rebooted mith 686 and no freeze...haven't replicated this so I don't know how frequent the lockups are
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> but some more then other
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, and why is synaptic included when you can't use it?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: that guide is a good place to start
<Echylo> others*
<Echylo> I know
<Echylo> it's great
<meuserj|work> you can still sudo
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, in knoppix you can also become root
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, no, sudo crashes with an error
<membreya> bascule: I just looked at the config that I made with the new kernel and the sata_nv is set to *
<meuserj|work> what is the error?
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, ^
<bascule> membreya: what about ramfs
<scy_ubuntu> "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler", its german and means input-/outputerror
<meuserj|work> Xappe, I have the problem with the 686 kernel too....
<jk24> Xappe: appends all times with the 686
<membreya> CONFIG_RAMFS=y in my .config
<bascule> KO, I 'll have a quick look at
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, wait.. why would you need to run synaptic on a read-only filesystem?  You can upgrade anything...
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, i want to look at the ubuntu-packages
<membreya> bascule: want me to upload my .config? :P
<scy_ubuntu> and do some other stuff
<DrDik> hey!  Anyone know when my ubuntu laptop crashes my I output to a monitor but it didn't when I used RH9.0 (gasp!)
<bascule> membreya: yeah right .... pay me!! :P
<DrDik> hey!  Anyone know why my ubuntu laptop crashes when I output to a monitor but it didn't when I used RH9.0 (gasp!)
<membreya> so mean bascule :P
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, not sure why sudo is crashing
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, ok, thanks
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, I don't use the live cd
<oz_> Anyone know how to tell which mp3 decoder is being used?
<membreya> gah why is it panicking
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, yeah, i just wanted to try ubuntu
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, If you just want to see what packages are available
<thoreauputic> membreya: it saw you coming - that would panic anyone ;)
<meuserj|work> scy_ubuntu, check out http://archive.ubuntulinux.org
<membreya> thoreauputic: :P
<scy_ubuntu> meuserj|work, mh, thanks
<membreya> it's panicking on vfs
<njan> is gam_server horribly broken for anyone else running hoary?
<membreya> njan: most people :P
<meuserj|work> njan, yes
<meuserj|work> njan, are you getting lockups?
<njan> meuserj|work, not now, I'm running xfce4 :p
<njan> but yes, gam_server was kernel panicing
<njan> s/kernel panicing/causing the kernel to panic/
<meuserj|work> njan, go back to 2.6.10-3
<njan> meuserj|work, oh, it's a kernel issue?
<delltony> membreya, wasn't it u and i talking about hoary not having the gnome menu adding the other day?
<meuserj|work> njan, yes
<njan> meuserj|work, actually, that would make sense, being that I didn't just upgrade gam_server
<pjharper> Do I actually have to compile my kernel to make ndiswrapper work?
<njan> alrightly ;)
<membreya> delltony: yup
<delltony> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=77243  (check it out)
<bascule> where the hell are the SATA drivers in menuconfig?
<membreya> lol bascule :)
<membreya> they're under scsi
<jk24> pjharper: no, you have to have the linux-header... package that match with you running kernel
<splatch> hi all
<splatch> i have a problem
<splatch> does somebody can help me?
<jk24> splatch: better ask your question
<splatch> i ugraded my ubuntu to hoary 2 day ago and now my usb key isn't mouted
<splatch> what can i do,
<splatch> ?
<membreya> bascule: go to device drivers > scsi device support > SCSI low level drivers
<bascule> membreya: yeah I got it, did you read the help for nv sata?
<splatch> jk24, can u help me?
<bascule> SCSI device support (SCSI [=m] ) needs to be y
<membreya> i did
<trigx300> hello to all
<will> hellooooO
<IorGie> hello
<oz_> Does anyone know what "protocol-esound.c: Warning! Too many connections (10), dropping incoming connection." means?
<jk24> splatch: if you try to mount it "by the hand" it works ?
<membreya> bascule: I've got it set to y :)
<splatch> jk24, how?
<delltony> membreya, did you check it out?
<jk24> splatch: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<JDigital> Hey, I fixed my video player problem. Excellent.
<oz_> It happens every time I start totem...
<membreya> sweet thanks delltony :) I will keep it in mind..but im not busting a gut to change my menus..but thankyou anyhoo :)
<bascule> membreya: I dunno then, for now ...
<delltony> me either but i figured it was needed
<membreya> would not having an initrd bother it bascule ?
<delltony> i was use to application:///
<bascule> membreya: only if it needs some module that you haven't hardwired, try an initrd with it see how it does
<bascule> no, I know nothing of initrd
<bascule> :))
<membreya> damn you!
<membreya> don't preempt me!
<membreya> maybe I can just use the existing one!
<membreya> ha!
<bascule> heh, pre-emptible 2.6.11
<bascule> membreya: doubt it, it'll fail hiorribly and kill your computer :P
<membreya> shudup bascule !
<membreya> noooooooo!
<membreya> well one more reboot
<membreya> then I will cry
<bascule> nah, It will look for modules that might not be there causing problems
<bascule> might be OK
<bascule> once again:
<bascule> no, I know nothing of initrd
<Frafraxy> hi
<Frafraxy> i must convert a file rm in a file mp3
<bascule> oooooo
<Frafraxy> what i must do?
<bascule> can be done
<ssam> frafraxy thats not easy
<bascule> you need mencoder
<Frafraxy> what program i must to use?
<Frafraxy> mencoder?
<bascule> yes, comes with mplayer
<ssam> maybe it isnt so hard
<ssam> i couldn't do it when i tried a while ago
<bascule> http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2004-Jun/0346.html <-- one idea
<thoreauputic> hmm sox will do some conversions, but not that one I think
<bascule> ssam: I got a line of code that will do wma to mp3
<bascule> so from there it might be an easy change
<ssam> i think realmedia files where the problem
<bascule> I startes looking at the manpage, but it's an absolute killer
<trigx300> wma to mp3? how?
<membreya> big fat failure bascule
<bascule> 2 secs
<membreya> it got further
<bascule> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/352
<ssam> only the horrible player from real could do them, and then you'r have to hijack the sound from the sound card
<bascule> trigx300: ^^
<bascule> ssam: using that simple script hack up a solution, I hope
* Blissex is away: time to go....
<bascule> if so p[ost it in that thread for us all :))
<ktech> hey guys...  4.10 has auto-detect features for inserted usb-sticks or is that a 5.xx feature?
<trigx300> bascule - cool thanks
<bascule> np
<ssam> does mplayer do realmedia files?
<membreya> oh yeah fine help others bascule :P
<trigx300> iv been having problems with that
<bascule> if you can get real to do the same, god bless you and karma**9
<ktech> ssam mplayer does almost all, so yes :)
<bascule> membreya: you are boring now :P
<membreya> :P
<ssam> thats cool
<bascule> mplayer will play rm, so it should dump it like the wma will
<Medrakil> what do i need to get 3d-acc'ed stuff going on an ATI Rage 128?
<bascule> miracles and super skills :P
<thoreauputic> Medrakil: much patience ;)
<ssam> the open souce ati driver seems ok for me
<Medrakil> thoreauputic, awwh. But where do i start? are there no drivers i can apt-get, like for nvidia cards?
<Medrakil> ssam, is it in apt? if not, where do i get it?
<ssam> but i am powerpc so i have no choice
<ssam> you just need it enabled in your /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ssam> in the Device section
<ssam>         Driver          "ati"
<no0tic> metacity seems to freeze when gksudo is opened
<Medrakil> ssam, well that's there already
<Medrakil> ssam, perhaps i need some gl-stuff
<ssam> i have just been playing with the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14435
<ssam> no0tic i think thats a security thing so you dont type your password anywhere else
<no0tic> ssam: ok :)
* bascule grabs some rm and plays with the conversion scripts
<ssam> medrakil does glxgears run ok for you
<Medrakil> ssam, 291FPS
<thoreauputic> hmm that's slow
<ssam> i get about 1400fps at the tiny size it defaults to
<Medrakil> 352 now... but it's an ATI rage 128, not a fancy card
<ssam> in the module section of you xorg.conf do you have glx and dri enabled
<ssam> mine is a radeon 9000 i think
<Medrakil> i think that's X86Config to me... lemme see
<kazeisevil> need a bit of help, new to linux. how would i mount a flash drive?  anybody got a link to a guide or can tell me how
<Medrakil> yes, glx and dri are on
<ssam> kazeisevil, just plug it in
<kazeisevil> i have it doesnt show in filesystem
<ssam> medraikil, are you running warty? you might want to try hoary and xorg, but i dont know if it will make much difference
<Medrakil> ssam, yes, warty
<ssam> kazeisevil, is your system up to date?
<Medrakil> ssam, well maybe i should.. but it should work in xfree too, though :P
<kazeisevil> it should be i only installed ubuntu yesterday
<ssam> kazeisevil, if you open synaptic package manager and click reload, then mark upgrades and then apply
<kazeisevil> cool ill give that a try
<ssam> medrakil, had a look in the forums and they say set you colour depth to 16
<Madeye>  I have two computers, one has two Eth cards installed eth0 connected to the ADSL modem, and the second to connect my machine A with B, what i'm facing now, whenever I activate Eth1 my internet connection lost, why idea?
<oz_> ip address conflict
<Medrakil> ssam, ah
<ssam> madeye a default gateway problem
<Dr_willis> ip address go to the cards. so that one pc with 2 cards will have 2 ip addresses. one for each card.
<Madeye> ssam,  how to solve it
<Medrakil> ssam, i also checked a bit around and i'm gonna try to set Driver "r128" now...
<oz_> bye folks
<Dr_willis> wonder if a dhcp server would help. Hmm.
<ssam> have a look at the output for ifconfig
<Medrakil> ssam, brb, gonna try the driver thing
<ssam> see if you can see the ip addresses for each interface
<Madeye> Dr_Aevil,  the machine with 2 cards, eth0 IP 10.0.0.1 should I give the eth1 10.0.0.2?
<Dr_willis> yes. they have to be different ip#'s
<hawke_> Is it chigger time yet?
<membreya> i give up on kernels
<Dr_willis> chigger? a small tick like bug that gives you a NASTY rash? I hope not. :P
<membreya> I'm waiting for 2.6.11
<ssam> look at the "inet addr" line
<membreya> or whagever
<membreya> gnite!
<Madeye> Dr_willis,  what about the gateway ? eth0 has the modem gateway, what should I set the eth1 gatway
<ssam> type route to find the gateway
<Dr_willis> they all shiould use the same gateway. and dns servers.
<Dr_willis> actually thats not right.. pc #2 uses pc #1 as its gateway I thinjk
<Madeye> ssam, Kernel IP routing table
<Madeye> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Madeye> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Madeye> default         SpeedTouch.lan  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<ssam> check that the default line is set to the right interface
<Dr_willis> i eventualluy just went and boight a Linksys rouiter for like $30 :p And havent messed with more then 1 network card in a box since.
<Dr_willis> :P
<crypticreign> my desktop backround pref's dialog comes up as a gray box and then crashes.. this is on a fresh install of warty
<Medrakil> what's the best way to restart X w/ new settings?
<CarlK> Medrakil = ctrl alt backspace
* falco acaba de descubrir que h um filme com o seu nome (traduzido pra ingls
<ssam> log out and  ctrl-alt-del
<Medrakil> CarlK: k
<Dr_willis> Medrakil,  hard core - alt-ctrl-backspace - kills X and should restart the server.
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-del restarts the machine.
<Medrakil> Dr_willis: yeah, i logged out and did that
<Medrakil> the backspace thing
<ssam> sorry, im on a mac and there is only a backspace (which i call delete)
<bascule> bib
<Echylo> plone:
<Echylo>  Depends: zope-cmfplone but it is not going to be installed
<Echylo> I have universe & multiverse enabled
<Echylo> membreya,
<Echylo> I need your help :p
<membreya> Echylo: ?
<membreya> hah
<Echylo> you have read my question?
<Echylo> ^^
<membreya> erm
<membreya>  zope-cmfplone
<Echylo> yeh
<Echylo> I try to install through synaptic
<membreya> do an apt-get install
<membreya> i have it in my repos
<membreya> what arch are you running?
<Echylo> ubuntu warty
<TreadingSoftly> is it possible to open quicktime video in Linux?
<Echylo> x86
<delltony> mplayer will play them i thought
<mjr> TreadingSoftly, depends entirely on the codec used
<thoreauputic> probably vlc (video-lan-client) as well , with the right codecs
<mjr> for some, there are free codecs, for some, windows codecs are required (and therefore an x86 comp)
<Echylo> you know solution membreya?
<TreadingSoftly> how about quicktime trailers etc. that are embedded in webpages?
<delltony> mplayer mozilla
<delltony> get the w32codec while your at it
<TreadingSoftly> what repository?
<delltony> thought it was in universe i might be wrong though
<delltony> its in my synaptic
<membreya> echylo what happens when you do an apt-cache search on zope-cmfplone
<zenrox> no it ant in universe
<membreya> do I need my headers??
<Medrakil> ssam:  i get 690 FPS i glxgears now, is that acceptable?
<delltony> ok then in that case i'm not sure
<Echylo> how do you do that?
<ssam> thats good
<zenrox> its a diferent resporty
<membreya> Echylo: go to a console
<delltony> i just have the standard extra repositories added
<membreya> and type apt-cache search  zope-cmfplone
<Medrakil> i mean, this is a Celeron 433Mhz/256MB ram / rage128 box
<ssam> its just under half what my radeon 9000 64mb does
<delltony> that were listed on the wiki
<delltony> but anyway its mplayer-mozilla and w32codec
<bretzel> Hi all, My system is in english ( not a prb at all but)  - would want to have it now in my native language (french) , what are the pkgs, and system-wide commands to change the language ?
<Medrakil> ssam: allright, then it's probably decent
<Echylo> yeh
<Echylo> it works
<Echylo> zope-cmfplone - A zope/cmf-based content management system
<Echylo> it replies
<ssam> the big test is how well it does screensavers :-)
<Medrakil> now, next hurdle... quake2 :D
<membreya> Echylo: so do a sudo apt-get install zope-cmfplone
<Echylo> wait wait :p
<membreya> going to bed now
<Echylo> couldn't find package :s
<Echylo> but Ill find out
<Echylo> gnight
<Echylo> and thanks ;)
<membreya> running hoary right Echylo
<Echylo> warty
<membreya> damnit
<membreya> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/web/zope-cmfplone
<membreya> :P
<membreya> that's hoary
<Echylo> ow ok
<Echylo> so I need to add hoary repo's?
<membreya> http://packages.debian.org/testing/web/plone
<membreya> compile it yourself
<Echylo> naah
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> k
<Echylo> I'll check it ou
<Echylo> t
<bretzel> pleasae I would want to change the base-system language (locale)  -- howto?
<LinuxJones> bretzel, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bretzel> Thanx LinuxJones, it is not that straight-forward when we dunno what does what :-)
<MaxeyPad> do any of you run vmware on ubuntu?
<searcher`> yup
<searcher`> i do
<Echylo> what's wrong bretzel?
<LinuxJones> bretzel, :)
<INRSboy> do any of you try to install IDL 6.0 on ubuntu warty ?
<Madeye> Kernel IP routing table
<Madeye> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Madeye> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Madeye> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Madeye> 0.0.0.0         10.0.0.138      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<bretzel> Echylo: Since I am not used with Ubuntu and Linux in general, I was searching for howto change (especially for my default native language) the default locale
<Madeye> 10.0.0.138 is the ADSL modem IP
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> you just open a terminal
<Echylo> and type in what LinuxJones said
<Echylo> but
<Echylo> like
<thoreauputic> adding sudo before it is an idea
<MaxeyPad> searcher`: well basically when I try to install vmware workstation I get this error : install process insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon.o': -1 Invalid module format
<Echylo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Echylo> and then you smash enter
<Echylo> and you give your password
<thoreauputic> yup
<MaxeyPad> yes smash it
<searcher`> MaxeyPad: did you install build-essential and the kernel-headers for the running kernel?
<MaxeyPad> with your fist
<Echylo> yep
<searcher`> and symlinked /usr/src/linux to the now available headers
<thoreauputic> Echylo: your keyboard is insensitive ? ;-)
<Echylo> yea
<MaxeyPad> instlaling build-essentila now :(
<thoreauputic> Echylo: remove the chewing gum then ;-)
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> how you know
<zenrox> lol
<thoreauputic> Echylo: hehe
<prego> Usung hoary at my laptop, I'm forced to use the menu-bar-applet which uses a lot of space for a laptop screen... Any ideas about how to add "places" and "System" menus to let's say a drawer?
<Echylo> why does a amd64 install asks for a 12g partition with a friend?
<LinuxJones> prego, in Hoary afaik you have to edit file by hand :(
<[Schok] Semt> evarlast, around?
<evarlast> [Schok] Semt: I'm here.
<[Schok] Semt> evarlast, about the cs4236 ;)
<prego> LinuxJones, :-(
<[Schok] Semt> modprobe snd-cs4235 isapnp=0 seemed to work
<[Schok] Semt> 36*
<LinuxJones> prego, they must be working on a replacement for the old way of doing it
<[Schok] Semt> I get like *crackle* in my speakers and OOS(orso) and Alsamixer work
<[Schok] Semt> Only still no sound, and I cannot set the volume from taskbar
<evarlast> Sem-T: excellent.
<prego> LinuxJones, at least, the menu bar could be configurable in order to show icons instead of names....
<[Schok] Semt> yet I can set volumes within the mixer window
<[Schok] Semt> *the [Schok]  is for a fellow gamer who died in car accident
<[Schok] Semt> So you know...
<evarlast> [Schok] Semt: I'm not sure.   I do know that those sound chips are not very good.  I have some old MB' with that chip.
<LinuxJones> prego, grouping windows migh be a bit of a help
<[Schok] Semt> evarlast, tell me about it;) Everything seems to work, only no sound and the volume control icon in taskbar just drops back to zero
<prego> LinuxJones, yeah, but I also want my workspace switcher, my battery monitor and my system monitor; plus the menu bar lets so little space for task buttons....
<[Schok] Semt> But it's not that big of a problem, it's just annoying to have hardware in your box wich does not work. I do not really need sound for ubuntu, it's just that it's there, so why not use it.
<LinuxJones> prego, yeah, I use seperate virtual terminals for internet chat terminal that would certainly help out a bit as well
<LinuxJones> prego, it would be nice to just have the application icons showing though
<prego> LinuxJones, "Applications" is so long string!!!
<jhaltom> Is there another mirror for cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<jhaltom> It's really slow. =/
<selinium_> Hi  all, has anyone here got a tv card working?
<LinuxJones> jhaltom, did you try bittorrent
<jhaltom> Looking for array 5 hoary
<jhaltom> does it have a torrent?
<LinuxJones> jhaltom, it should yeah
<jhaltom> ahh
<karim> hi
<selinium_> I have just installed a old tv card, it appears to have installed coorectly (a la Device manager) but I dont know what program to install to use it. Any ideas?
<karim> I have a problem with the gnome icons
<karim> there is none
<karim> in fact I upgraded a debian to a ubuntu
<LinuxJones> jhaltom, >> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/hoary/array-5/
<karim> but the icon problem was there already
<LinuxJones> maybe something in your gnome config is messed up can you create a new test user and log in to see if they appear ?
<Xappe> selinium_, tvtime is a nice tvapp.
<karim> I have removed all the .gnome and .gconf folders before reloging
<selinium_> I'll give it a go! Cheers Xappe
<LinuxJones> karim, ahh it's warty your using ?
<karim> LinuxJones, maybe I miss some
<karim> nope, hoary
<LinuxJones> karim, everyting seems to be working fine for me
<karim> I reboooted and it went fine
<karim> however I have bugs at boot
<LinuxJones> karim, bugs ?
<karim> it was there on the debian too
<karim> yes
<Xappe> selinium_, i get much better tv quality in linux and tvtime than windows with hauppage's own program/driver
<LinuxJones> karim, failure to load s few modules ?
<karim> I don't have changed much things, but this debian degraded with time
<karim> linuxboy, yes, plus a ressource 0 bug
<karim> I wonder if I should not reinstall a system
<selinium_> Xappe: my card is about 9 years old. I dont think it is a hauppage card?
<Xappe> selinium_, what chip?
<LinuxJones> karim, >> http://ubuntuguide.org/#modprobefatalerror
<Xappe> selinium_, is it a bt chip you should be fine I think
<bascule> ssam: that line will rip real as well
<selinium_> Xappe: i think it is a bt chip
<prego> karim, why don't you create a dummy user to see if he has the same problem?
<bascule> ssam: just make the necessary .wma to rm changes and all is good
<Xappe> selinium_, go ahead and try ffs :)
<selinium_> Xappe: ffs?
<Xappe> selinium_, for f**k sake
<selinium_> Xappe: LOL It have just done a complete scan and found no channels :(
<Xappe> selinium_, hmm...did you connect the coax? :)
<selinium_> Xappe: I'm not 'that' stupid! :P
<Xappe> selinium_, it works without any issues here. my card is a bt878...
<selinium_> Xappe: According to the Device Manager, so is mine!
<Xappe> selinium_, strange
<karim> prego, I have just done it, and there is the same problem
<karim> icons are missing
<prego> karim, bad news then :-((
<karim> well not all the debian package were removed
<karim> by ubuntu pakcages
<selinium_> Xappe: I'll try a reinstall and see what happens...
<LinuxJones> karim, did you dist-upgrade ?
<karim> if there is a way to do that ...
<karim> yes
<LinuxJones> karim, is gnome-icon-theme installed ?
<karim> can you do the pipe symbol please
<karim> my keyboard don't want to do it
<LinuxJones> |
<karim> ok I got one
<karim> :)
<LinuxJones> :)
<LaurenceRowe> ehelp! I've just upgraded to hoary and now x crashes as soon as I log in. any idea what might cause this?
<bascule> linux drivers
<bascule> nvidia drivers
<bascule> sorry ... :(
<LaurenceRowe> I'm using nv
<Nermal> LaurenceRowe: esd ?
<bascule> ok, well rm -f ~/.ICEauthority
<Nermal> crash or just logs you back out ?
<LaurenceRowe> how tproper crash. mouse freezes, only way out is reset button
<Nermal> boot with pci=noacpi ?
<LaurenceRowe> how dohow do I disable esd?
<zenrox> i hate this simcity 3000 unlimeted (loki's port) dont work
<Xappe> ooops, got a total system lockup
<Xappe> had to hard reboot with the powerbutton
* Xappe blames the new 2.6.10-4
* LaurenceRowe will try rebooting with 2.6.8
* Xappe rebooted with 2.6.10-3
<mikkel> a short one.. Has anyone got any luck with the thinkpad T series scroll-mouse-button working
<RoBiN-aNdRe> hEy!
<ZamRok> hEY!
<prego> mikkel, I tried live CD in a thinkpad (sorry I don't know the actual model) without problems
<thoreauputic> HeY!
<prego> HEY!
<thoreauputic> hey!
<RoBiN-aNdRe> hey hey
<ZamRok> Hey!Hey!
<RoBiN-aNdRe> how you doing
<mikkel> pergo, hmmmmm dosent work on mine
<ZamRok> hmmmmm
<prego> mikkel, nothing works?
<RoBiN-aNdRe> hmmmz!
<LinuxJones> mikkel, make sure  Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"      is under your mouse settings in /etc/X11/xf86config-4/xorg.conf file
<mikkel> yah, but not my scroll button
<mikkel> LinuxJones, thx, im gonna try that
<LinuxJones> mikkel, sorry I thought you mean mouse wheel
<prego> mikkel, ah! the thing has an own scroll button???
<mikkel> no trackpoint
<prego> mikkel, touch pad?
<mikkel> yep
<moquist> anybody here know how to configure software RAID on an already-configured Ubuntu system?
<LinuxJones> ohh
<mikkel> no not pad, trackpoint
<mikkel> here are 3 buttons, the one in the middle is for scroll
<prego> mikkel, have you connected a real mouse?
<mikkel> yah, works fine
<mikkel> it also work on my pad, but not on my trackp.
<prego> However, I would try what LinuxJones said
<mikkel> yep, thats the settings there are now
<prego> mikkel, warty or hoary?
<mikkel> warty
<karim_> I got a huge crash
<karim_> the error about the icons is :
<karim_> Failed to load image file-manager  Details: Icon not found
<prego> mikkel, then the file is /etx/X11/XF86Config-a
<karim_> I also got a problem with alsa which says he doesn't find a sound card
<prego> mikkel, then the file is /etx/X11/XF86Config-4
<prego> (sorry)
<mikkel> i know, but the setting are '4 ,5'
<LaurenceRowe> Thanks #ubuntu! it was 2.6.10-4 that was causing my grief. 2.6.10-3 works fine
<mikkel> i think i have to set some kind of value on my button_3
<karim_> LaurenceRowe, what is the problem with 10-4 ?
<prego> LaurenceRowe, there is a recent kernel update...
<LaurenceRowe> froze as soon as I logged in
<LaurenceRowe> rather logged into gnome
<kroon> LaurenceRowe, are you using the nvidia driver ?
<LaurenceRowe> not yet
<LaurenceRowe> just nv
<kroon> LaurenceRowe, ah, I thought it was an nvidia issue but I guess its more general to the kernel then
<prego> LaurenceRowe, system panic or suspend?
<LaurenceRowe> not sure. Mouse froze, was unable to ctrl-alt-delete, kill X or switch to a virtual terminal
<meuserj|work> LaurenceRowe, boot to linux-image-2.6.10-4
<meuserj|work> I mean
<meuserj|work> -3
<meuserj|work> -4 is broken
<meuserj|work> to clearify:
<meuserj|work> boot to linux-image-2.6.10-3 NOT 4
* LaurenceRowe whole heartedly agrees
* OmniColos is away from the keys for a bit...
<kroon> meuserj|work, in what way is 4 broken ?
<zenrox> 2.6.10-4 dont have the modules for it yet
<CarlK> does warty auto mount floppys?
<CarlK> or, when the gf puts in a flopy, what should she do?
<kroon> zenrox, modules for what ?
<meuserj|work> kroon, not sure... all I know it panics when gam_server starts
<zenrox> kroon,  every thang
<kroon> meuserj|work, ah ok
<meuserj|work> kroon, I'm guessing it's an inotify problem, since that's the only kernel level part that gam_server uses.
<zenrox> meuserj|work,  the-3 ver has inotify disabled i think i can be wrong
<kroon> meuserj|work, yeah, sounds like a good explanation
<Xappe> mhm, on the hoary forum I read a post about that. the .4 kernel should work if you boot it with a noinotify flag of some sort
<meuserj|work> Xappe, really.... that's interesting..
<zenrox> that is
<Xappe> meuserj|work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16681&page=2&pp=10
<prego> CarlK, try going to "Computer" in nautilus and selectting the floppy drive
<prego> CarlK, also, do not forget to unmount the floppy when finished
<CarlK> prego - thanks - I talked her through mount
<CarlK> (she called from school)
<prego> CarlK, I guess that using subfs would do it automagically
<CarlK> prego - I looked for nautilus a while ago - what is the menu path to it?
<prego> computer://
<prego> or Places->computer
<CarlK> prego - she was on a FC2 box, and that mounted stuff under /mnt/floppy and now she is doing the user thing and clicking everywhere ;)
<prego> Btw, my SuSE fstab entry (automagic) is: /dev/fd0             /media/floppy        subfs      fs=floppyfss,procuid,nodev,nosuid,sync 0 0
<prego> I  guess it would work in ubuntu
<meuserj|work> zenrox, inotify being disabled in -3 would explain why beagle suddenly stopped working for me.. so that makes sense.
<thoreauputic> CarlK: you can put a mounting applet on the panel that will mount the floppy, if you wish
<zenrox> meuserj|work, ya thay were having a prob with it and are reworken it
<thoreauputic> with the correct paths inserted, of course
<karim_> should I force downgrade of my debian package to the ubuntu one or just wait that they got removed by ubuntu packages ?
<CarlK> thoreauputic - well, right now we are just trying to figure out how to open files from her friends floppy - I think she got it
<prego> .bash_profile is not called at login in ubuntu, is it?
<bascule> yes
<prego> bascule, my variables are not exported :-((
<bascule> hmmmm, try .bashrc
<thoreauputic> /etc/profile perhaps
<prego> .bashrc DOES; however I had my own .bash_profile that  I will have to copy&paste to .bashrc ???
<prego> I've always been puzzled about login shells versus non login shells.
<thoreauputic> jst put  `source .bashrc` in that file
<dstevens>  ~/.bash_profile: executed by bash(1) for login shells.
<CarlK> where is natules? apps or computer?
<LaurenceRowe> nvidia driver appears to be broken with current hoary too. I get the nvidia logo, but the login screen never appears. can switch to a virtual console and restart gdm though
<thoreauputic> computer >> home
<bascule> more than I can
<prego> THis is funny: if I enter via gdm .bash_profile is not source.But if I log via "ssh localhost" then it is !
<CarlK> theres a home?
<hawke_> dstevens: A login shell is when you login as a primary login, a non-login shell is as a secondary shell, e.g. with xterm or su
<crypticreign> hmm, most gnome apps dont respond, open office wont open or create a document it just freezes
<CarlK> that does sound familiar...
<crypticreign> ugh
<thoreauputic> CarlK: I think so - I'm in fluxbox atm
<CarlK> thoreauputic - she is on a basic warty, defaults all the way
<prego> CarlK, Places->Home
<CarlK> places?
<dstevens> hawke_: yup and you point is.
<thoreauputic> CarlK: I'm pretty sure there's a "home" entry under Computer
<prego> CarlK, at the menu above
<karim_> should I force downgrade of my debian package to the ubuntu one or just wait that they got removed by ubuntu packages ?
<karim_> because I did a switch from debian to ubuntu
<prego> CarlK, oh wait, warty... however there is an entry at the menu
<CarlK> yeah, I got too many installs too...
<hawke_> dstevens: *sigh* ... suppose that should have gone to prego
<dstevens> hawke_: na prob.
<prego> CarlK, Computer->Home or Computer->Disks
<hawke_> karim_: Your call.  It doesn't really matter that much
<hawke_> karim_: For most packages anyway
<CarlK> prego - thanks.
<prego> hawke, why then bash is never called as login shell when login via gdm?
<hawke_> prego: Because your gdm login is the primary one
<crypticreign> hmm, theme manager and nautilus wont start either
<crypticreign> ugh
<hawke_> prego: And any terminals you open up from the session started with gdm are secondary shells
<dstevens> hawke_, The GDM does it authenticate using PAM ?
<hawke_> dstevens: I believe so.
<LaurenceRowe> anyone running nvidia drivers and hoary?
<prego> hawke, however, my gdm login shoud read my .bash_profile configuration and export the variables since my user shell is bash; isn't that correct?
<prego> hawke_, however, my gdm login shoud read my .bash_profile configuration and export the variables since my user shell is bash; isn't that correct?
<whorush> hello?
<bascule> morning
<prego> (sorry hawkeyes :-P )
<karim_> hawke, thanks
<hawke_> prego: I don't think so...since the session started by gdm is not bash.
<crypticreign> any ideas why things just stop responding?
<whorush> howdy, i just checked out the unofficial starter guide
<whorush> http://ubuntuguide.org/#manualupdate
<prego> hawke_, thanks for your help
<whorush> and i did the manual updates
<dstevens> prego, Nope the GDM should not read your bash_profile. as it has nothing todo with bash.
<whorush> sudo apt-get update and then upgrade
<whorush> does update, update some list of things to upgrade?
<bascule> yes
<whorush> ok, so i did them both and it updated some stuff
<prego> dstevens, I expressed wrongly. What I meant is that when I log in the system, my shell should be called
<bascule> well it gets the latest lists
<whorush> right
<hawke_> prego: That is true for a normal login
<bascule> and the update updates them
<whorush> but still its using firefox .9?
<whorush> so that doesnt update software just the OS?
<hawke_> prego: but gdm does not call your shell.
<prego> Hannes_, but nowadays gdm logins are "normal logins"
<bascule> yes it updates everything
<hawke_> prego: normal yes
<whorush> it updates everything?  why not firefox then?
<hawke_> prego: I meant "normal login" in the sense of one that actually uses the program login instead of GDM, and immediately opens a shell
<bascule> whorush: check what version firefox it's self returns in help -> about
<whorush> firefox just for example
<bborkk> Hi.  Can anyone help me get sound working with the Totem movie player?
<bascule> bborkk: ffmpeg4
<prego> hawke_ I don't see why GDM does not launch my shell prior to executing xinitrc or whatever...
<hawke_> prego: Just as if your shell is other than bash, it won't read .bash_profile
<whorush> 0.9.3
<whorush> version 1.0 is out
<bborkk> bascule: apt-cache search ffmpeg4 doesn't come up with anything.
<hawke_> prego: it just doesn't.  That's the way it works. The X session is your shell in that case.
<prego> hawke, but, shells/bash have two modes for performance reasons and if I log via gdm that is lost
<bascule> well is is a rties and tested philosophy
<prego> hawke_, I understand your last point. Thanks.
<whorush> so i was just wondering if firefox should be updated wtih an apt-get update and then upgrade
<bascule> bborkk: drop the 4 ... sheesh
<bascule> gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<prego> hawke_, dstevens, from now on I always will enable "login shell" at my gnome-terminal profiles
<prego> that option has a weird name in my locale ;.P
<hawke_> prego: That's probably the easiest solution
<Kokey> somthing it's wrong with gnome in hoary?
<hawke_> prego: Personally, I think the distinction between login and non-login shells is rather pointless.  But there's probably some historical reason for it.
<thoreauputic> Kokey: or just, something's wrong with gnome ;-)
<Kokey> do not start up, don't display the applets and get freeze
<Kokey> thoreauputic, hehehehe
<Kokey> I have to install xfce :P
<prego> hawke_, there is the reason of the scripts
<thoreauputic> apt-get install fluxbox :)
<prego> hawke_, however scripts user sh and users use more advanced shells
<prego> user -> use
<crypticreign> strange, nautilus doesnt respond when starting the command from bash
<lucas_brazil> hi! i'm trying to configure my soundcard but i'm not getting it to work, anyone would help me please?
<whorush> what kind of sound card, i'm also trying to get mine to work
<whorush> mine is integrated into my nforce2 chipset
<lucas_brazil> mine is a Creative ViBRA16X, i'm trying to install module snd_sb16, and it won't work because it can't allocate the resources.
<evarlast> ISAPNP is a PITA
<whorush> right, i went to the device manager and i see it there, and it looks like there is a driver for it, but it doesnt play
<lucas_brazil> what is PITA?
<whorush> it says nforce2 ac97 audio controller (mcp)
<evarlast> pita = pain in the ass
<thoreauputic> lucas_brazil: pain in the a*
<lucas_brazil> oh.... in fact!
<whorush> ok, here's a question
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: try strace nautilus t see what nautilus has a problem with
<whorush> i remember the nforce chipsets not having open source dirvers
<duncanm> on my other boxes, less can show the listing of compressed files
<whorush> so they arent supported in linux
<duncanm> how do i do the same on ubuntu?
<lucas_brazil> in fact isapnp detects the card, but it can't install the module, even though i put it in /etc/modules
<whorush> do you guys know what i mean?
<lucas_brazil> do you know wich are the commands that deal with isa
<JDigital> Should by screen be running at 68.9KHz? I think that might be giving me eye-strain.
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: ok
<JDigital> because I've been getting eyestrain or something ever since installing ubuntu
<Xappe> whorush, i have a nforce2 onboard sound card, and it worked out of the box with ubuntu. have no harware mixing though, so i'm stuck with the sucky sound servers
<lucas_brazil> i've gone once into a forum, where there is a topic on Debian and nForce2, maybe if you search there you could get some light.
<WeirdAl> how do I send a message beginning with / in xchat? Ctrl-enter doesn't work :-\
<JDigital> /
<JDigital> er
<JDigital> start the line with an extra slash
<JDigital> //like this
<spiral> hi everybody
<WeirdAl> Oh :-)
<WeirdAl> Learn something new every day.
<JDigital> yeah
<WeirdAl> And then you blog it.
<WeirdAl> 'lo spiral
<JDigital> how do I change the vertical refresh rate
<tritium> Hey there WeirdAl!
<whorush> it worked out of the box for you, eh?
<whorush> where was that forum?
<whorush> nvidia has linux drivers for the nf
<whorush> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0292
<whorush> i remember that open source distros didnt support them since they werent open soruce
<whorush> but maybe those would do the trick?
<whorush> do you guys think i should try?
<Goshawk> is there someone that uses openoffice on hoary?
<tritium> WeirdAl, how is the java .deb working for you?
<crimsun> Goshawk: I do.
<Goshawk> (it's not an ambiguos question)
<crypticreign> i cant get openoffice to do anything on warty
<Goshawk> crimsun, can you apoen a writer document write someting and save?
<crypticreign> it starts.. but then freezes when you try to do anything
<Goshawk> it crashes!
<tritium> I have it installed, but only use it to view M$ files that people send me.
<crimsun> Goshawk: absolutely, just did that about 10 minutes ago
<Goshawk> like on mine
<Xappe> whorush, maybe the restricted modules? (if you don't have them already)
<Goshawk> crimsun, in the sense that it crashs or not?
<WeirdAl> lo tritium
<Goshawk> i've tried it 2 times
<WeirdAl> Azureus works :-)
<lucas_brazil> anyone has some clue on how to setup my isa Creative ViBRA 16X?
<crimsun> Goshawk: does not crash.
<tritium> Glad to hear it.
<WeirdAl> Guess the JRE works then
<tritium> :)
<Goshawk> crimsun, are you in amd64?
<crimsun> Goshawk: i686 (Pentium 4)
<WeirdAl> So what's the best IDE that'll run on Ubuntu?
<Goshawk> me too!
<LaurenceRowe> emacs ;-)
<Goshawk> it's very strange
<WeirdAl> Shup Laurence :-P
* WeirdAl likes IDEs
<thor|afk> WeirdAl: you could try Anjuta
<WeirdAl> <googles>
<LaurenceRowe> there's always eclipse if you do java
<crimsun> Goshawk: are you saving as .sxw?
<WeirdAl> I was gonna see if there was onw that'd do anything.
<apal> Hi there
<apal> Would someone help me ? I have a compilation problem
<Goshawk> crimsun, just cliccking the save button (the floppy disk button at the bar)
<thor|afk> WeirdAl: anjuta is in universe
<crimsun> Goshawk: mine works fine.
<Goshawk> -__-
<Goshawk> crimsun, openoffice 1.1.3?
<lucas_brazil> bye folks, other time i will return
<WeirdAl> I'm googling so I can have a look at it :-)
<tritium> WeirdAl, apt-cache show anjuta
<tritium> that'll give you some info on it
<crimsun> Goshawk: [1.1.3-2.3ubuntu8] 
<prego> WeirdAl, Nedit for me
<prego> (not an IDE, though)
<WeirdAl> I guessed :-P
<Goshawk> me too -__-
<tritium> mdz, thanks for the mythtv packages.  They're great!
<Goshawk> uhm... there is also openoffice.org2
<prego> WeirdAl, Anjuta is in bypass... soon Anjuta2 is to be released
<Goshawk> gonna try it
<WeirdAl> I think I'll stick to the sourceforge homepage to see what it can do :-)
<WeirdAl> If it doesn't have a class browser then it's gonna be demoted to the level of Codewarrior.
<WeirdAl> And that's Not A Good Place
<calvin> anyone have a moment to help getting perl working with Apache2?
<prego> WeirdAl, Nedit has not class browser. Anjuta has. There is also the "sourcenavigator" RH thing...
<calvin> perl is fine, apache is fine, but when i try to execute a .pl file it gives me the Open/Save dialog
<calvin> i have the .load symlink created in mods-enabled
<echylo> hello
<echylo> how hard can a hoary update be?
<WeirdAl> Does Anjuta happen to be compatible with MSDEV .NET?
<calvin> any apache2 experts out there?
<thor|afk> WeirdAl: you're kidding, right?
<Echylo> what's wrong calvin?
<Echylo> php prob?
<calvin> hi, thanks
<prego> Echylo, about 600Mb hard
<calvin> the problem is that when i open a .pl file in a browser i get the Open/Save dialog
<Echylo> a perl?
<calvin> yes
<calvin> php is working fine
<Echylo> have you installed the libapache2-perl ??
<calvin> yes
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> have you restarted apace?
<Echylo> apache
<Echylo> 2
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> hmm prego its busy downloading
<calvin> yes
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> have you tried to reinstall apache2 ?
<calvin> i've also created a symlink in mods-enabled
<Echylo> hmm
<calvin> no, i haven't
<Echylo> well try just to reinstall
<calvin> i won't lose any config will i?
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> I think you will
<Echylo> apache2 will autoconfig it again I guess
<Echylo> as far as I know
<WeirdAl> thor -- no
<calvin> it took some tinkering to get php working and i'd hate to redo it...
<WeirdAl> Why would I be kidding?
<Echylo> well I had probs with php too
<Echylo> but I think reinstalling it helped
<WeirdAl> If it does MSDEV as well, then I can compile and test on the only computer that's gonna be capable of running it.
<WeirdAl> After all, Open Office supports Word XP
<calvin> do you have perl working on your server?
<calvin> anything you had to do besides installing the module?
<Echylo> I just installed modules
<Echylo> then apache2
<Echylo> and maked sure that apache was removed
<Echylo> (1)
<calvin> ok, here goes
<Echylo> don't be mad if it doesn't work
<DagaZ> anyone here set up ldap in ubuntu warty?
<entius> To allow FTP through IPTABLES, it is enough to open source and destination ports 20 and 21, right? i cannot access to ftp repositories debian-marillat with synaptic and i guess it is an iptables bad configuration ...
<njan> entius, no, it's not. Firewalling FTP is a pita.
<entius> what is a pita?
<entius> very complex?
<njan> pain in the arse :)
<entius> ok
<njan> bbiab
<calvin> ok, i removed and reinstalled apache2
<entius> the problem is that iptables is implemented in a router that closes everything by default. I have opened ports 20 and 21, are you suggesting to open all ports marked with SYN, ...?
<calvin> still having the .pl problem
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> restarted apache?
<Echylo> but he does that
<Echylo> so
<fsc> has anybody been playing around the xgl server?
<Echylo> sure that the lib for apache2 is installed?
* topyli is counting days to gnome 2.10
<Echylo> I'm not much helpy am I
<calvin> yes, i doublechecked with dpkg -i
<Echylo> any1 else can help calvin with his apache2 prob?
<calvin> dpkg -l, i mean
<calvin> do i need a perl.conf file?
<walexy> hello
<calvin> in addition to perl.load?
<calvin> hi
<Echylo> this is as far my apache knowledge reaches
<calvin> can you check to see if you have an perl.conf file?
<calvin> in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<Echylo> I don't have perl installed
<calvin> oh, ok
<entius> calvin, could you repeat your problem?
<evarlast> calvin: you need mod_cgi installed.
<evarlast> calvin: and you need to run the .pl file either in a script aliased directory, or enable pl as a cig extension
<evarlast> s/cig/cgi/
<walexy> has anyone here had trouble witht their keyboard locking up when installing uduntu?
<walexy> er ubuntu
<DagaZ> walexy: nope..
<bretzel> calvin: Just in case you would be interested: I've downloaded and installed XAMPP for linux (http://www.apachefriends.org) and seems to work great for my needs ...
<calvin> do you know the name of the cgi deb?
<evarlast> calvin: its part of std. apache.
<evarlast> calvin: just make sure that it is enabled.  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled should symlink to /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgi.log
<evarlast> s/log/load/
<evarlast> calvin: maybe you need : AddHandler cgi-script .pl
<crypticreign> jeesh gedit wont even start
<neighborlee> did they change the repository ?..i'm trying (  warty) to install gftp after fresh install and its complaining ( synaptic) that  gftp: depends: gftp-gtk but 2.0.17-6ubuntu0-2 is to be installed and that gftp-text: but it is not going to be installed ..anyone seeing this ??;-))
<IRCsloth> quick question: Looking to make a change to my grub.conf (running hoary) but I can't seem to find it. Am I blind or does ubuntu not use a grub.conf?
<calvin> evarlast, that was right
<crypticreign> actually.. i cant get any programs to start now
<calvin> i needed Addhandler for .pl
<prego> IRCsloth, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<calvin> now i'm past the Open/Save dialog and am getting a permissions error instead
<calvin> yeah, progress!
<IRCsloth> prego: thanks!
<darkxsun> can any U.S. ubuntu/shipit users tell me how long it took them to receive ubuntu cd's through the system?
<crypticreign> i need to figure out what is making everything stop responding
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: yes, I see the same thing on gftp when attempting dist-upgrade : something is broken
<Echylo> how long does ubuntu upgrade to hoary takes after downloading the packages
<WeirdAl> What do I do with .a files?
<Echylo> or is that system depended
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, oh ok thx ;l-)
<apal_> Hello there
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, also yeah..I was searching through forum and found someone else with the issue...thx for verification as well
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, I think its a plot to get us to use the feature in nautilius LOL
<apal_> Would someone say me how to fix this problem ?
<apal_> Library requirements (gtkglext-1.0) not met
<walexy> anyone here running ubuntu on blue/white g3?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: which feature is that?
<ompaul> WeirdAl, why not give us a clue with a full name and path of this file
<WeirdAl> I apt-got anjuta and now I have some .a files, some .la files, and some .so/.so.0/.so.0.0 type files...
<walexy> installing ubuntu has been a pain
<WeirdAl> There's libanjuta_clsGen.a
<ompaul> WeirdAl, okay
<WeirdAl> libanjuta_patch
<ompaul> WeirdAl, context is always good :)
<WeirdAl> libanjuta_sample1
<tritium> WeirdAl, you didn't install anjuta from apt?
<WeirdAl> Well I like to ask broad questions in case there's a broad answer. Gets things done quicker :-)
<WeirdAl> I did. I did apt-get install anjuta and I got these.
<walexy> Keyboard locks up at the reboot screen, and apparently files have to be moved and edited in the console before the install will work properly
<tritium> WeirdAl, got what?  Where?
<WeirdAl> these .a files I've been talking about.
<WeirdAl> in /usr/lib/anjuta
<tritium> ok
<ompaul> WeirdAl, you are looking at library files - common resources that might just be used by the program
<tritium> WeirdAl, so what's the question?
<WeirdAl> Well if I don't need to do anything with these .a files, where's the program at?
<Echylo> ./a
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> ow
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: just type anjuta
<Echylo> nvm
<Echylo> this is pure nonsense
<ompaul> WeirdAl, type which anjunta
<apal_> Please, can someone explain me how to install the "gtkglext-1.0" in Warty ?
<Madeye> guys, is there a program to show me the Caller ID when phone ring?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: it should also be in your menu
<WeirdAl> That's what I thought
<WeirdAl> I was looking for it in the filesystem because I couldn't find it in the menu
<ompaul> WeirdAl, that will tell you where it lives on the machine before it calls to the /usr/lib/ajunta directory for resources that it wants
<WeirdAl> It's telling me it's in /usr/bin/anjuta...
<WeirdAl> which means I need to run nautilus with sudo to see it.
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: yup
<WeirdAl> :-
<WeirdAl> :-)
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: that's the binary - not much use looking at that is there?
<ompaul> WeirdAl, or you could just type /usr/bin/ajunta or because that path (/usr/bin/) is available to you typing ajunta should make it work
<PacoBCN> Hi people. A friend of mine just told me he can't install Ubuntu in his new computer because it doesn't recognize the USB keyboard. Anyone with the same problem?
<WeirdAl> Well I was using Nautilus to find something I could use to create a launcher.
<walexy> <--PACO
<WeirdAl> According to Nautilus, the only thing in /usr/bin is X11
<walexy> I'm having the same problem
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: well, there's a bucket load of stuff in /usr/bin - trust me
<walexy> I can get through most of the install screens but if I wait too long the keyboard will just lock up
<WeirdAl> thor: that's what I thought..
<WeirdAl> But the fact I couldn't see any scared me, so I decided to ask :-)
<topyli> WeirdAl: my /usr/bin has 2022 files
<calvin> ok, any Apache people out there now?
<thoreauputic> so just make your launcher and type anjuta or /usr/bin/anjuta in the command field
<WeirdAl> It's OK though because I worked out what I was doing wrong ages ago.
<walexy> no lookin for ubuntu people
<ompaul> WeirdAl, don't be scared, be curious :)
<calvin> i'm trying to setup perl with apache2
<calvin> making progress, but getting a 403 forbidden error trying to browse to a perl script
<WeirdAl> This "[18:54]  <ompaul> WeirdAl, type which anjunta" was when I realised I was looking for a separate directory for anjuta
<walexy> sounds like a permissions error
<IorGie> someone here expericence with software raid 0?
<WeirdAl> The reason I didn't find it in bin is because I was looking in the tree for it.
<PacoBCN> Hi people. A friend of mine just told me he can't install Ubuntu in his new computer because it doesn't recognize the USB keyboard. Anyone with the same problem?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: ah IC  ;)
<walexy> Paco: I'm having the same problem
<PacoBCN> Walexy, did you find a way to fix it?
<prego> WeirdAl, Write down 100 times "I will use spatial Nautilus" ;-P
<walexy> nope, that's why I'm here
<prego> (then the simpsons begin)
<IorGie> @PacoBCN: no problems here. Try using the ps/2 adapter
<walexy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my blue/white g3
<topyli> nobody uses spatial to browse root filesystem i guess :)
<PacoBCN> the problem is that new computers don't come with ps2 plugs anymore
<prego> toffy, I do
<PacoBCN> so can't plug an old keyboard
<prego> topyli, I do
<prego> toffy, sorry
<IorGie> new keyboards come with an adapter :D
<PacoBCN> walexy, did you ever had any answer from developers?
<topyli> hmm. you get lots of windows i guess
<walexy> paco: can your friend use the keyboard at all?
<PacoBCN> at all
<PacoBCN> doesn't recognize it
<walexy> I'ne searched the forums and googled it but I didn't find an answer. That's why I'm here
<prego> PacoBCN, I guess the install CD is not aware of that kind of configuration
<walexy> paco: is it a mac?
<PacoBCN> nop
<prego> walexy, he he, a mac mini ?
<PacoBCN> dell dimension 5000
<ompaul> WeirdAl, maybe having a look at this information on file system layout might be useful
<ompaul> WeirdAl,  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_02.html
<WeirdAl> thanks omp
<WeirdAl> :-)
<walexy> mac mini
<walexy> is anyone buying those things
<ompaul> WeirdAl, read it and be at one with the file system
<prego> PacoBCN, Did you try the live CDs? (warty or hoary)?
<PacoBCN> he tryed both
<topyli> prego: desktops are spatial, filesystems are not IMO
<prego> prego, and did'nt success
<thoreauputic> walexy: why would they not? Amazing little machines....
<PacoBCN> I guess this is something they will have to solve
<prego> topyli, probably. however I prefer playing spatial nowadays. Perhaps because I'm fool and it sounds cool ;-)
<PacoBCN> because they're cutting off a lot of people
<walexy> Seems like too much for little to me. But to each his own
<ompaul> walexy, hang on til I hack apples sales dept, then I can answer your question :-)  [according to another channel you can wait anything from a day to several weeks for one depending on where you order it] 
<darkxsun> can any U.S. ubuntu/shipit users tell me how long it took them to receive ubuntu cd's through the system?
<Epicurus> hi there
<prego> PacoBCN, Not so much people, but I'sure that it will be solved soon
<walexy> :)
<PacoBCN> Prego, Epicurus is my friend
<topyli> prego: go ahead, you can be a spatial pioneer :)
<Epicurus> hi prego
<PacoBCN> He'll be able to describe better his problem
<ompaul> darkxsun, slower than downloading it on torrent and building a bootable CD, which leaves out the randomness of the US post
<Epicurus> it's just as you said paco ... it doesn't boot
<Epicurus> sorry
<prego> PacoBCN, Epicurus I see the problem...
<Epicurus> it doesn't work
<darkxsun> ompaul: not on dial-up
<walexy> the disk doesn't boot?
<WillCooke> Anyone know about evms?!
<PacoBCN> Prego, which type of adaptors were you talking about?
<ompaul> darkxsun, do you know anyone with broadband?
<Epicurus> prego : I tried to disable ACPI, APIC, whatever .... but that didn't help either
<walexy> PS/2
<Epicurus> prego : I tried to search a "Legacy keyboard support" option in the BIOS but I was unluky as well ...
<prego> PacoBCN, Sorry, you are confusing the poster... but if you had a ps2 port you might plug a keyboard there
<PacoBCN> walexy, it has no ps/2 connector
<PacoBCN> just USB
<Epicurus> prego : I can boot knoppix and use the keyboard anyway
<walexy> maybe updating the firmware will work
<darkxsun> ompaul: yea, a couple...
<prego> Epicurus, then it is as I said a problem of that choice not be considered yet in ubuntu
<marcin_ant> hello - I got a question about user programs menu - applications:/// in nautilus doesn't work - is this broken in hoary?
<PacoBCN> Epicuris, weird, Knoppix should work as well as LiveCD
<ompaul> darkxsun, it might be worth your while to ask them and have it in a couple of hours
<darkxsun> ompaul: ok. thanks.
<prego> marcin_ant, no longer in hoary :-((
<walexy> prego, what do you mean?
<Epicurus> prego : any solution in sight ? Or should I switch back to fedora ? :(
<PacoBCN> Epicurus, I've read about a way to install from LIVECD
<prego> I mean that if Knoppix can and ubuntu cannot is because that configuration has not yet been considered by the installer
<Epicurus> PacoBCN : doesn't matter ... neither LIVECD nor InstallCD have the keyb working
<PacoBCN> just wondering if debian is able to install
<walexy> Epicurus: my usb keyboard works with limited success but I'm on a mac
<PacoBCN> you can always migrate from Debian
<Epicurus> prego: I see ... is there anyway I can contact the developers ?
<prego> Epicurus, there is a solution, AFAIK, you could install knoppix and convert it to ubuntu. Don't ask me how, but people here sometimes do that kind of things
<PacoBCN> Epicurus, in the forum
<Epicurus> prego : that's a very NASTY thing
<walexy> is the USB thing a red herring?
<prego> Epicurus, sure it is. You may wait a bit.
<Epicurus> PacoBCN : someother people already complained about this problem in the forum and nobody answered ...
<prego> Epicurus, probably when hoary becomes stable that will be solved
<Epicurus> ok, then i'll have to wait
<Epicurus> :(
<Benjamin_L> is the current "focus" method of metacity intended ? its not very intuitive atm ?
<prego> It's a pitty
<PacoBCN> Probably asking about it in the Hoary forum
<prego> PacoBCN, Not going to see the match?
<PacoBCN> I support Real Madrid, Prego :D
<walexy> I'm sorry to be such a pain, but tons of people have successfully installed using USB keyboards
<prego> PacoBCN, :-(((( ;-P
<walexy> it has got to be something else
<Epicurus> ah coo, si los tres hablamos castellano :D
<larsrohdin> hi, how can i make ubuntu not syncronizing the clock on the net?
<prego> Epicurus, walexy PacoBCN I have not experience at all with USB keyboards.
<Epicurus> walexy : yes ... I knwo ... but not me!! maybe it's something about the dell dimension 5000
<marcin_ant> prego: why it this broken or there is another solution?
<prego> At the beginning it sound weird so I supposed that it was not supported. Sorry if I have disturbed you.
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: on boot, or any time? On boot I just hold down Ctrl-C when that bit arrives in the sequence (if I'm not connected)
<prego> marcin_ant, because menus follow the freedesktop policy, and there is not a GUI for changing them right now
<brad1> sorry i got cut fof
<brad1> off
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic, sorry i wasn't so specific... i mean on boot.
<prego> marcin_ant, I guess someone is working to make that possible
<brad1> whiprush
<marcin_ant> prego: I really don't get it
<brad1> i downloaded 4.10 last night
<walexy> the whole keyboard thing is a frustrating problem
<Epicurus> is it possible to upgrade from woody to ubuntu ?
<brad1> and it installed firefox 0.9.3
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic, ctrl c... but isn't it possible to disable it somehow?
<marcin_ant> prego: AFAIK davyd was working on this to enable menus editing in 2.10
<marcin_ant> prego: and now what?
<prego> marcin_ant, the SAME menus are now available through both gnome and KDE
<marcin_ant> prego: there will not be any way to edit menus in future in gnome?
<prego> marcin_ant, now you can wait or to see how to manually editing them :-(
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: well, yes I guess in the /etc/init.d/ntpdate script or somewhere like that
<prego> marcin_ant, I don't know but I really expect so!
<prego> marcin_ant, I mean I expect they will be editable again
<Echylo> stupid question
<marcin_ant> prego: I understand that developers want them to be compatible with freedesktop spec
<prego> marcin_ant, perhaps it is just a question of writting a new gnome_vfs plugin for the new menus or sth like that
<jono> somehow I changed my login screen where you click on a username and then type password, how do I change it back to the default?
<Echylo> can you add someone to a conversation in gaim
<Echylo> and how?
<marcin_ant> prego: but for me it's yet another feature regression in gnome :(
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic, any idea on what i can change in that file to disable it?
<prego> marcin_ant, let's hope it is yet another transient feature regression
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: umm ... I'd have to look (I don't bother)
<prego> marcin_ant, perhaps you have to use KDE to edit the menus :-P
<prego> have to go... I suport Bara ;-) see you soon
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: you could probably disable it with the update-rc.d utility
<Benjamin_L> how do i disable this stupid focussing in metacity ?
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: update-rc.d - install and remove System-V style init script links  (from the man page)
<larsrohdin> i found something in the ubuntu guide
<topyli> Benjamin_L: what sort of focusing?
<meuserj|work> Benjamin_L, how is metacity focus not intuitive?
<larsrohdin> im going to try it out
<Benjamin_L> meuserj|work, well do you want to put new opened windows under all existing ones ?
<Benjamin_L> or generally new ones under existing ones, happens on several ocasions
<meuserj|work> Benjamin_L, haven't experienced that myself
<topyli> hmm.
<Echylo> how long does update to hoary takes
<Echylo> after the fetching
<Benjamin_L> opening nautilus when chatting here puts it anywhere but on top
<dstevens> Has anyone had problems compiling Asterisk on ubuntu, it squeeking about ssl.
<topyli> Benjamin_L: what do you use for irc?
<thoreauputic> Benjamin_L:  you might want to search the mailing list archive - I seem to recall this has come up
<Benjamin_L> topyli, xchat as provided with ubuntu
<Benjamin_L> thoreauputic, is there a metacity specific one ?
<topyli> perhaps you have xchat set as "always on top" :)
<Benjamin_L> of gnome
<Benjamin_L> or
<thoreauputic> Benjamin_L: I just meant the users list
<thoreauputic> for Ubuntu
<Benjamin_L> ah ok
<meuserj|work> Benjamin_L, sorry, but I haven't experienced that at all... whenever I open a new window, it is on top.  Reguardless of which focus behavior I choose.
<Epicurus> bye bye
<Echylo> anybody who knows this game?
<Echylo> http://tmptue.nl.eu.org/edsger/gamequiz0.gif
<goldfish_> Echylo: xenon
<Echylo> sure?
<goldfish_> could be xenon 2
<Echylo> it's a windows game I think
<goldfish_> yeah
<goldfish_> windows game
<goldfish_> made by the bitmap brothers
<Echylo> thanks :)
<goldfish_> np
<goldfish_> looks like it is xenon 2
<sewoyl> make me think of raptor i kindof liked that game
<Echylo> or tyrian
<Echylo> but it isn't
<sewoyl> but raptor was with some fighter jet
<sewoyl> tyrian also! gosh I had forgotten that name ^^
<Echylo> :)
<sewoyl> some good  memories :)
<Echylo> maybe it's older for you then for me
<Echylo> ;)
<Echylo> which was a subtile question for your age
<Echylo> :p
<goldfish_> haha
<Echylo> i'm 17 btw
<Echylo> so It's not that long ago
<Echylo> since I've played those games
<Echylo> and I compute since I am
<thoreauputic> Echylo:  Whippersnapper!
<Echylo> 7
<Echylo> I think
<Echylo> is that an insult thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> no, an endearment, really ;)
<sewoyl> Echylo, I'm not much older I'm 21
<Echylo> is it german again?
<Echylo> ow ok ;)
<thoreauputic> no
<Echylo> its still 4 years full of games
<Echylo> it looks like schnappie
<Echylo> das kleine krokodil
<Echylo> :P
<Echylo> but I won't sing it
<Echylo> cause it's horrible
<Pluk> schnappie is cool!
* thoreauputic sighs with relief
* Pluk is a moron i know :P
<Echylo> tomorrow I go to germany btw
<Echylo> for 2 days
<Echylo> trier
<Pluk> nice
<Echylo> & manderscheid
<sewoyl> Echylo, where are you now?
<Echylo> belgium
<Benjamin_L> schnappie yeah ^^ but i kinda like tweety better ;)
<sewoyl> Echylo, same here ^^
<Echylo> namur?
<Echylo> :p
<Pluk> nothing beats bender
<sewoyl> Echylo, ^^not too far
<Echylo> Tiscali! Goplus Fastdsl
<Echylo> is your whois telling me
<Echylo> pretty much people from belgium using ubuntu
<sewoyl> yeah and you are on skynet ... didn't you watch the Terminator ? You'll be respondible of the end of mankind!
<Echylo> why?
<sewoyl> responsible*
<goldfish_> Echylo: Where is that quiz you are doing?
<sewoyl> Echylo, skynet is the name of the super computer that want to take over the world in the Terminator series
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> goldfish
<Echylo> is a dutch site
<goldfish_> ah right :)
<Echylo> www.tweaking-gamers.com
<hypn0> sewoyl: its a film :-P
<Echylo> you can still check out the pictures
<goldfish_> cool
<goldfish_> thanks
<Echylo> games algemeen
<Echylo> the last topic I posted in I guess
<sewoyl> hypn0, you know I was joking, right ? ^^
<topyli> the computer that will take over the world will probably run ubuntu
<sewoyl> lol
<topyli> or longhorn perhaps, the armageddon is nearing
<hypn0> sewoyl: yep, i just couldnt resist :-)
<Echylo> lol topyli
<Echylo> just call it microsoft in general
<topyli> prepare!
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> that updating takes long
<Echylo> its unpacking things now
<Echylo> office stuff
<Echylo> unpacking & replacing
<Echylo> and I guess it isn't alphabetic
<topyli> hmm. Echylo's upgrade took over #ubuntu at least that's for sure :)
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> I talk too much? :p
<topyli> heh
<Benjamin_L> ^^
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> well compare me to the donkey in shrek 2
<Echylo> I love him
<sewoyl> hmm Echylo, please dont redirect your stderr to this channel
<sewoyl> lol (teasing)
<Echylo> stderr ?
<sewoyl> the error output! that is where all error messages are supposed to go ^^
<Echylo> I ain't telling you errors
<sewoyl> I know
<Echylo> I just share my experiences
<Echylo> now it's setting up things
<topyli> tell us what's broken once it's finished :)
<Echylo> omg
<Echylo> how mean
<Echylo> back to normal
<thoreauputic> /lastlog Echylo nearly breaks my client here ... </joke>
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> i'll shut up
<sewoyl> Echylo, you need a blog!
<topyli> no! i love unstable upgrades :D
<Ignoreme> k I need a blog
<Ignoreme> damn even this nick is owned by someone else
<Echylo> where can you make blogs btw
<topyli> try jennifer8392
<topyli> Echylo: livejournal is cool, and drivel works well with it
<Echylo> offline programs?
<topyli> drivel
<Echylo> but aren't there online websites?
<Echylo> cause I really wanna irritate every1 :p
<topyli> livejournal :)
<Echylo> ;)
<Echylo> but how is my english?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: there are easier ways of achieving that... but I won't tell !
<Echylo> do I make bad mistakes or...
<topyli> good enough for blogging :)
<Echylo> ah
<Echylo> strike
<thoreauputic> Echylo: no your english is fine :)
<Echylo> yay
<sewoyl> Echylo, you can use blooger.com or install your own weblog on your webspace with php/mysql : dotclear, ...
<Echylo> tell my teacher
<sewoyl> blogger.com not blooger
<topyli> "ma'am, my friends on irc said my english is good" :P
<Echylo> topyli
<Echylo> I don't care about that
<Echylo> I just wanna know
<topyli> it's very good. not that i'm an expert
<thoreauputic> heh - didn't say it was good - "fine" implies "good enough"  ;-)
<Echylo> :(
<Echylo> you are really friendly all today
<Echylo> I really like it
<thoreauputic> Echylo: I haven't noticed any big mistakes
<Echylo> beside the fact I talk too much
<Echylo> be happy, you have your entertainement
<topyli> Echylo: you're better than the average netizen. the internet is more forgiving than old-skool media
<thoreauputic> Echylo: I have limited bandwidth here... ;-)
<Echylo> oh my
<Echylo> that's a good one
<Echylo> need to remember
<topyli> Echylo: really, don't worry about it
<Echylo> if it would be too quiet around here, you wouldn't be happy either
<thoreauputic> Echylo: plenty of native english speakers have much worse grammar and spelling anyway - in fact I think they are often worse taught than Europeans and others
<Echylo> :)
<topyli> i'm taking a shower. i'm starting to smell like a human
<hypn0> topyli: what r u :-/
<dstevens> How do i go about reporting unmet dependencies in the repo for 'libssl-dev' ?
<linuxn00b> Hi, i'm having touble setting up shorewall I have been floowing this guide http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm#id2496032 but i'm not going antwhere :(
<Echy|away> be happy i'm gone!
<dstevens> Anyone use libssl-dev ?
<thoreauputic> dstevens: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<thoreauputic> here it appears to be fine (warty)
<neighborlee> hope someone is alive that plays a few games <G>..i'm trying to install ut2k4 which indeed has a loki based installer.however..running ./linux-installer.sh says permission denied even if  I use sudo..if I use: sh linux-installer.sh it works but I get a nasty ncursed based installer instead of the default loki one...anyh idea why this is happening ? ;-))
<dstevens> thoreauputic, just checking.
<Acidwolf> im trying to get DvD's to play
<Acidwolf> :(
<thoreauputic> dstevens: I suspect your sources are incomplete
<Acidwolf> Mplayer not working for me and neiter is VLC
<linuxn00b> neighborlee, don't worry I got it also :)
<Acidwolf> bloody package dependencies
<Acidwolf> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<thoreauputic> Acidwolf: you have the needed codecs?
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, while trying to install ut2k4 you also get the nasty ncursed gui ?LOL
<Acidwolf> thoreauputic how should i go about it
<Acidwolf> i try but it doesnt work
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, any idea whats up ?LOL
<dstevens> thoreauputic, Indeed you may be right of left, is there a default /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<linuxn00b> neighborlee, yea I got it also :)
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, odc
<neighborlee> odd
<thoreauputic> Acidwolf: read ubuntuguide.org
<neighborlee> hmm
<linuxn00b> neighborlee, well if you can actully login as root then you get a pretty gui
<thoreauputic> Acidwolf: plenty of stuff about unfree codecs etc
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, VERY odd
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, is this a debian issue or a loki installer issue I wonder..OR BOTH ?LOL
<Acidwolf> thoreauputic i did read the guide and everything in the guide and forums doesnt work
<linuxn00b> I guess both, it happed on slackware also
<thoreauputic> dstevens: there's a default - but the universe entries are commented out
<thoreauputic> dstevens: so you need to uncomment them or use synaptic to do the same
<linuxn00b> can someone help me setup shorewall :D
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, hmm oh ic
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, odd indeed ;-))
<linuxn00b> neighborlee, yeah it is... but atleast the game installs :)
* linuxn00b bangs head on keyboard
<neighborlee> linuxn00b|away, well it doesn't in hoary..it kept crashing  my desktop..so I put warty back on
<thoreauputic> linuxn00b: you might find firestarter more friendly
<neighborlee> hoarty is really nice..but I'm going to have to use it on a non-essential partition <G>
<linuxn00b> neighborlee, odd I wonder why
<apokryphos> Asked before and didn't have much luck. Figure I might as well try again (pretty essential).
<apokryphos> Getting a pretty cryptic error while trying to compile
<apokryphos> http://pastebin.com/245535
<apokryphos> tritium found a link (http://www.xfree86.org/4.0.1/XF86VidMode.3.html) that suggested it's an xfree error
<apokryphos> But, I have xorg installed; have no idea why it's making xfree errors in this case. The package certainly doesn't necessarily need xfree.
<flosch> hi all :)
<copilot> anyone bored enough to walk me through a kernel re-compile? gotta do it for class.
<copilot> if anyone gets that bored, pm me and we'll set up a time.
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, no clue
<neighborlee> linuxn00b, going to file bug report though to help the cause
<thoreauputic> why would we do your homework for you ? :/
<copilot> you'd be helping me do my homework, you're not sitting in my chair compiling it for me are you?
<emanuelez> since my last dist-upgrade my system freezes on gnome startup. i' in xfce now. anybody else facing this problem?
<neighborlee> copilot, hehe well we feel for you..it can be very tricky..but if you do it yourself you'll remember it better and be able to utilize its POWER!!!
<Pluk> if it goes wrong you always can ask questions :)
<neighborlee> think of the poowwweer
<neighborlee> lol
<emanuelez> neighborlee: lol
<copilot> I followed two different faqs on compiling and both resulted in errors.
<apokryphos> copilot: There's loads of stuff on Google about it
<Pluk> the easy way : leave the kernel as is but build you chipset and ide controller and filesystem into the controller
<emanuelez> neighborlee: i tasted poooowwweer many times so far but i never remember it when i do it again LOL
<thoreauputic> copilot: hint: get kernel-package and do it with make-kpkg the debian way
<Pluk> eeu into the kernel*
<Neil3> anyone here playing vega strike?
<neighborlee> emanuelez, LOL
<Casquapointer> http://www.idpz.net/team_concept/
<neighborlee> emanuelez, me too sometimes..the kernel is heavy and while its my brother he sure can be a prick sometimes...
<dstevens> Still having problems with libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7d-3) but 0.9.7d-3ubuntu0.1 is to be installed, i have in my /etc/apt/sources.list this " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty multiverse ' with the deb-src ??
<emanuelez> neighborlee: hehe... i remember my compiling days as a gentooer LOL
* copilot has only been using linux for four weeks now. 
<neighborlee> emanuelez, ditto
<copilot> if I need help, i'm gonna harass you buys
<copilot> *guys
<neighborlee> emanuelez, and you know I dont miss it one little bit ..ROFL
<neighborlee> copilot, heh..we have faith in you
<emanuelez> neighborlee: i miss it a lil bit sometimes... :">
<neighborlee> copilot, if you really need help...i'd HIGHLY suggest going here for now: #kernel
<copilot> I already messed it up twice though, I followed the guide in the wiki
<emanuelez> neighborlee: i didn't sell my sould completely to ubuntu yet LOL
<neighborlee> emanuelez, heh I guess I do too...but not enough to install it right now <G>
<copilot> oh man, I should go there, I didn't even check other channels..
<neighborlee> emanuelez, lol
<neighborlee> emanuelez, I think ubuntu has mine wrapped up pretty tight actually...hahah
* Xappe np: 7Zuma7 - Deep Inside - 01 - Mirrorman.mp3
<Acidwolf> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Acidwolf> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Acidwolf> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Acidwolf> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Acidwolf> is only available from another source
<Acidwolf> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Acidwolf> acidwolf@acidwolf:~ $
<emanuelez> neighborlee: lol
<Acidwolf> oops
<Acidwolf> sorry
<Acidwolf> :(
<emanuelez> neighborlee: sometimes i miss those one hour releases after the official source was released :P i'm kind of a cutting edge software guy LOL
<dstevens> @I have checked my apt sources, they seem ok, but libssl-dev still : Depends: libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7d-3) but 0.9.7d-3ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<neighborlee> emanuelez, I can relate ;-)
<neighborlee> emanuelez, I think we're all geeks to one degree or another ..heh
<dstevens> Could this be my problem or a repo problem.
<emanuelez> neighborlee: yeah.. hehe
<emanuelez> geekified: lol
<geekified> and to think I used to be someones SONNNNN..SHREEEK
<emanuelez> geekified: well... right now i'm pretty pissed off with ubuntu... my gnome freezes!
<thoreauputic> dstevens: have you tried apt-get build-dep <packageyouarecompiling>  ?
<emanuelez> it might be the new kernel (not likely) or the new nautilus... mmm
<kent> whats the name of the other cd/dvd burning program becides graveman? I cant remember the name if it, (not xcdroast and other gnome1 programs..)
<thoreauputic> gnomebaker
<neighborlee> emanuelez, You must be using hoary
<kent> thoreauputic, thanks
<neighborlee> emanuelez, i've never had any issues at all with warty
<dstevens> I have lost my ubuntu to install libssl-dev: damn Dependences:
<thoreauputic> kent: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
* neighborlee wuvs his little warty
<emanuelez> neighborlee: i told u i'm cutting edge LOL
<thoreauputic> kent: it's there
<neighborlee> emanuelez, indeed you did..and now your paying the ultimate warrior cutting-edge price for your decision
<neighborlee> ha
<neighborlee> emanuelez, however
<emanuelez> neighborlee: lol
<neighborlee> emanuelez, I can relate..hoary is VERY kewl
<neighborlee> when I get a new HD..it is defintely going ON ;-))
<emanuelez> neighborlee: oh well... xfce is ok... but i want 4.2!!! LOL damn i'ms such a geek :(
<neighborlee> lol
<vpalle> im having problems with x11 forwarding between two ubuntu machines
<vpalle> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<neighborlee> emanuelez, xfce is interesting but I never found it useable enough..I think I had stability issues with it too..dont recall for sure frankly
<emanuelez> neighborlee: yeah... and when hoary will be stable u'll have to thankme too! HA! LOL
<neighborlee> emanuelez, im such a gnome wannabe LOL ( still haven't mastered it LOL )
<wm_eddie> Gaim crashes randomly!
<dstevens> ubuntu libssl package have broken packages, very sucky.
<Xappe> when Hoary is stable I probably already is in the middle of a grumpy upgrade :P
<emanuelez> neighborlee: i love gnome too... but it needs a k3b-like burning program... SOOO MUCH
<emanuelez> Xappe: r u facing issues with the new nautilus?
<thoreauputic> vpalle: check that you have X11Forwarding yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Xappe> emanuelez, what issues?
<vpalle> thoreauputic, will do
<dstevens> How can a development package fail on dependences, that sucks ock big time.
<emanuelez> xappe: freeze
<thoreauputic> and use ssh -X  (upper-case X)
<vpalle> thoreauputic, i have x11forwarding yes.. and I do use ssh -X
<Xappe> emanuelez, nah, the only serious problems i've had today was the lockups caused by the 2.6.10-4 kernel
<emanuelez> xappe: oh ok...
<thoreauputic> vpalle: hmm - don't know then - unless your .ssh files are wrongly set up
<vpalle> thoreauputic, ok thx
<Xappe> emanuelez, since when do you have these nautilus problems?
<thoreauputic> vpalle: you used ssh-keygen to set up authorisation?
<dstevens> libssl-dev <depends> libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7d-3) <but this is to be installed> 0.9.7d-3ubuntu0.1  ? wtf ?
<emanuelez> Xappe: my last dist-upgrade both contained the new kernel and new nautilus
<topyli> ahh
<Xappe> emanuelez, could be the kernel then...
<emanuelez> Xappe: i see... oh well... i'm sure it will be fixed soon
<dstevens> So this is not the place to broadcast about repo problems, where is ?
<Xappe> emanuelez, total freeze at gnome login...
<vpalle> thoreauputic, not sure.. its just that, its working fine from a fedora machine. but not on the ubuntu box
<emanuelez> Xappe: yes
<Xappe> emanuelez, try booting with the .3 kernel
<emanuelez> as soon as BT finishes its work :P
<Xappe> emanuelez, that should get you back to normal for now
<thoreauputic> vpalle: the only other thing I can think of is whether the fedora box is using ssh1 and ubuntu ssh2 or similar
<thoreauputic> vpalle: ssh1 is deprecated now
<Xappe> emanuelez, you don't trust resume? :)
<emanuelez> Xappe: yeah... easy way to test it it's because of the kernel or gnome
<vpalle> im on an ubuntu box myself
<vpalle> ssh -X fedoracore3 is working fine, ssh -X ubuntubox not working..
<draconian> what is the ubuntu mirrors?  so that i can put it in  my /etc/apt/sources.list
<emanuelez> Xappe: not when i'm downloading full speed and i'm 90% done LOL
<dstevens> that sound uncomftable, use a chair ?
<vpalle> wtf .. it suddenly works..
<thoreauputic> for protocol 2 authorized_keys becomes authorized_keys2  (that caught me out once)
<Xappe> emanuelez, hehe. I get lousy speeds with BT. I'm behind a huge NAT that i can't do anything about
<topyli> hypn0: take me to your leader
<emanuelez> Xappe: ouch.. that sucks... i know latest BT versions should improve performances behind NAT if i'm not wrong
<Echylo> guys
<Echylo> I gonna talk much
<Echylo> I updated warthy to hoary, but when I reboot the gnome freezes
<emanuelez> Echylo: seems to be a common problem right now
<linuxn00b> AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Xappe> emanuelez, well...the internal network is jammed with wormtraffic and porn leechers
<Echylo> ow ok
<emanuelez> Echylo: might be a kernel problem or gnome...
<emanuelez> Xappe: that sucks :( not referred to porn LOL
<topyli> worms rule
<Xappe> ahaha
* GammaRay jumps up
<GammaRay> did someone say porn?
<topyli> no, i said worms
<GammaRay> aww
<hypn0> topyli: theres no leader, a free for all :-)
<emanuelez> GammaRay: do u have xchat programmed to ring a bell when the word "porn" is in the channel? :)
<Echylo> ok
<dstevens> Is there another way to install libssl-dev as the repo package is unusable
<topyli> hypn0: oh, "humanity to others" and all that :)
<jerome_stix> Salut  tous toutes
<thoreauputic> dstevens: get the source, Luke
<Xappe> lol
<dstevens> libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7d-3) but 0.9.7d-3ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<socomm> Hello, anyone know a good repo that has e17?
<NathanM> I was wondering of somebody could help me/point me in the right direction for help.
<LinuxJones> jerome_stix, there is a french language channel
<topyli> socomm: i don't think there are e17 binaries in the whole internet :)
<jerome_stix> Excuse me, see you !
<socomm> topyli: There are for Fedora.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: hrm... try apt-get --fix-missing  (never know your luck...)
<jmob> socomm: you might be lucky if you can compile e17 from cvs
<linuxn00b> can some one reccomend a godo cheap switch http://ncix.com/search/?quicksearch=switch&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0
<GammaRay> NathanM: fallen and can't get up?
<socomm> jmob: All ready have.
<NathanM> I've got a toshiba satellite A10 and a dlink dwl-650+ pcmcia card and I can't seem to get the thing working.
<topyli> socomm: really? hmm...
<topyli> so it must be somewhat usable
<socomm> I just want a package that comes with all the configuration stuff.
<NathanM> i've got that problem where you set it up go to activate the connection and the connection unchecks itself after a few seconds.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: and if you haven't already, do sudo apt-get update
<dstevens> Dude theres nothing to fix !
<socomm> topyli: Yes. Somewhat but I don't have keybindings, or windlowlist app.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: there is if your sources are wrong, or you have other missing packages
<topyli> socomm: i love e16 but e17 is turning into the longhorn of window management :(
<thoreauputic> dstevens: just telling you stuff that's worked for me in the past ...
<dstevens> Just updated source.list to the same as a fresh install apt clean update etc
<dstevens> past was then this is now
<thoreauputic> dstevens: OK I'll shut up then
<dstevens> What ever you would like todo
<socomm> topyli: Enlightenment was never for the casual users, really.
<sigglet> growisofs is sweet
<thoreauputic> dstevens: if you don't want to listen to experince that's up to you
<WeirdAl> Does anyone know of a package of Direct X 9.0a or greater cpp build files I can use in Linux?
<topyli> socomm: i know. i'm an old fan
<WeirdAl> So as I can create an exe to run on my other machine
<dstevens> What experience, have allready done what you suggested !
<thoreauputic> good
<dstevens> Back to vanilla debian me think for enterprise application.
<socomm> WeirdAl: No such thing.
<WeirdAl> Oh :-(
<socomm> WeirdAl: You'd need Wine, and Visual Studios and other stuff going.
<WeirdAl> I suppose it wouldn't work anyway because I wouldn't have the windows headers.
<socomm> WeirdAl: Yeah.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: funny thing is that I have no such dependency issue on my system - wonder why?
<WeirdAl> Damn ... that was a good plan too.
<dstevens> I have apt sources the same as a standard ubuntu system with the two line uncommented, i see no problem here all though theres obviously is, but i or you cannot find it ??.
<dstevens> You have proved its is at my end, but that does not help this end.
<socomm> fuckyou
<socomm> Whoops, lost focus on another window.
<dstevens> anytime big boy
<njan> socomm, I was going to say...
<flyover> Hey everyone I have a question
<socomm> Haha, is my face red.
<flyover> Just did the latest updates, and a recurring problem has deteriorated, my panels aren't drawing on restart
<billytwowilly> heads up guys 2.6.10-4 in hoary makes my system very unstable
<thoreauputic> dstevens: what are you trying to compile? Have you tried the build-dep option with sources?
<flyover> What is the command to start panels from the terminal?
<dstevens> Trying to compile asterisk
<thoreauputic> gnome-panel
<socomm> flyover: gnome-panel
<topyli> nethack!
<thoreauputic> dstevens: ah OK I guess build-dep won't help with that :(
<sigglet> anyone know why ubuntu isn't using the original cdrecord instead of the unsupported hacked cdrecord that comes with it?
<sigglet> having to patch it is retarded
<thoreauputic> sigglet: the author has issues apparently
<sigglet> thoreauputic: I see that... hah
<thoreauputic> he disapproves of scsi emulation being deprecated, I think ;)
<WillCooke> :))
<topyli> i seem to recall the cdrecord author has gone non-free or otherwise evil or something as well.
<thoreauputic> he has something of an attitude problem, it would appear
<Echylo> topyli, thoreauputic, sewoyl, here you have your blog
<Echylo> http://echylo.blogspot.com/
<WillCooke> I think that you are expected to actually buy xcdroast these days?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: does this mean you will be quieter in channel now ?  *grin*
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> you will have the possibility to reread my shit
<topyli> Echylo: yes! now you'll have to find a desktop blogger so you don't have to use their site
<thoreauputic> WillCooke: no, xcdroast is "free" in both senses
<Echylo> is that joking topyli
<Echylo> or can you?
<topyli> WillCooke: the cdrecord he left behind is still free
<WillCooke> thoreauputic, ah ok.  Good stuff.
<topyli> Echylo: i'm not joking, it's a better way to blog. i use drivel
<Echylo> k
<topyli> Echylo: actually, i've used it 3 or 4 times, i'm a newbie blogger :)
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> hey you can leave comments
<Echylo> someone? :p
<billytwowilly> Does anyone have a link explaining the cdrecord situation more fully?
<Echylo> anyway
<viper12> afternoon all
<dstevens> thoreauputic, could you post your /etc/apt/source.list config, for me to test, before i report this problem to the powser that be are ubuntu.
<viper12> anyone else having the kernel panic with 10-4 kernel?  I was reading that a 'noinotify' switch in grub would fix this, but not 'nuff 'sperience with grub to know 'where' to put that.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: /join #flood ?
<thoreauputic> dstevens: or I can dcc it if you prefer
<dennis__> so what i've been trying to figure out, is ubunto based on gentoo's portage?
<thoreauputic> dstevens: I'm on warty BTW
<binks> ello all how do i find out my kernel version
<topyli> binks: cat /proc/version
<dstevens> that what im on me thinks, what is say in the apt/source
<robodex> gonna put my dvd drive back into my computer bye
<viper12> binks...do the uname -a
<Gagatan> binks: uname --help
<thoreauputic> dstevens: sending now
<binks> cheers viper
<viper12> np binks
<thoreauputic> dstevens: do you see my dcc offer?
<viper12> now doth anyone have some assistance for where the 'noinotify' command needs to go in grub to get the 2.6.10-4-686 kernel to NOT panic?
<sewoyl> Echy|Shower, I put your blog in my live bookmarks :)
<dstevens> Yup seems that it does not want to come to me, i have Accepted.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: seems to be going now
<socomm> By the way anyone wanna see what the vanilla version of E17 looks like here's my screenshot (http://samesoft.sourceforge.net/e17.png).
<dstevens> Yup got it, cheers
<topyli> viper12: probably in the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<topyli> socomm: sweet as ever :)
<binks> ok so ow i need to no what x86free ver i have soi can d/l ati drivers
<herzi> i'm missing lots of icon in my evolution and on my desktop: http://www.blaubeermuffin.de/images/missing-images.png
<dstevens> Damn would have thought the devel would have updated this /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list   lol still debianised lamers
<thoreauputic> binks: X -version
<topyli> binks: X --version
<binks> cheers guys
<topyli> binks: yes, listen to thoreauputic, he's more right :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: one hyphen :)
<socomm> herzi: Use a different theme.
<socomm> s/theme/icon theme
<herzi> socomm: that with every theme
<WeirdAl> Why does x-chat here turn two plusses (as in c plus plus) into a weird box thing?
<WeirdAl> +
<herzi> s/theme/icon theme/
<WeirdAl> or even one plus
<binks> bash: x: command not found
<NetGeek> afternoon all
<socomm> herzi: How about a different widget theme.
<topyli> binks: that's X (BIG)
<binks> ok
<thoreauputic> binks: upper case
<viper12> once again...
<viper12> now doth anyone have some assistance for where the 'noinotify' command needs to go in grub to get the 2.6.10-4-686 kernel to NOT panic?
<thoreauputic> topyli: :)
<binks> oooops me bad thanks
<topyli> hehe
<herzi> socomm: i tried all the desktop themes (even mixed different icon/widget themes)
<socomm> herzi: Hmmm. Warty?
<robtaylor> so does anyone know anything about all gstreamer stuff randomly giving the error "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program."  in hoary ?
<dstevens> thoreauputic nope not work just thought i would check the default manual version as well and found that.
<sege> i have problems with showing hidden rows in openoffice spreadsheat, anyone had that problem with hoary (openoffice 1.1.3) and solved it?
<socomm> If I had to guess, I'd say either your icon path is fscked or something.
<topyli> viper12: again, probably in the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> dstevens: sounds obvious : but you *did* do sudo apt-get update first?
<herzi> socomm: hoary
<herzi> on ppc
<dstevens> Yup in root terminal
<thoreauputic> hmm... it's a mystery then, dstevens
<socomm> herzi: Try launching a (GTK) app from a terminal and see what errors it spits out.
<herzi> socomm: none
<viper12> topyli: according to the hoary forums regarding this gam server kernel panic problem, a noinotify 'switch' fixes some of these problems.
<topyli> is everybody getting random tomboy crashes?
<viper12> but which line and where the 'noinotify' actually goes is what I'm in the dark about.
<socomm> herzi: Hmmm, it should give you some errors or warning.
<herzi> socomm: stuff like evo just throw messages as usual
<socomm> herzi: Launch evolution, see what it spits out.
<Echy|Shower> gnight every1
<topyli> viper12: ohh... if not menu.lst then i don't know, sorry
<Echy|Shower> see you within 2 days
<socomm> herzi: Nothing about icons?
<Xappe> i'll just boot with .3 til they fix the problem...
<qoke> are any of the Ubuntu admins on ?
<herzi> nothing
<dstevens> Do you know howto report mysterys, as if this mystery can't be solved, i must consider moving os.
<qoke> had a mirror question...
<viper12> Xappe........was thinking about doing that, but the dist-upgrade went from warty to hoary just a lil' while ago...so I don't have the .3 kernel onboard.
<socomm> herzi: Weird, try bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<socomm> herzi: You've probably found a bug.
<thoreauputic> dstevens: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/   I guess
<topyli> herzi: try creating another user and see if they have the same problem
<thoreauputic> dstevens: a search in the users mailing list archive might help also
<dstevens> OK Bugzilla it is cheers dude.
<qoke> anyone here from NZ that could do a mirror test for me ?
<binks> ok i gettn anoying but i just ran this  dpkg --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb and it errors with this dpkg: need an action option
<binks> any ideas im following a tut on forum
<Xappe> viper12, it should still lurk somewhere in the repos...
<dstevens> bugzilla.ubuntu.com you have to create an account to file a bug, uck that.
<viper12> Oh, I know xappe.......I wanted to try and see if this noinotify switch would work first though for bug reporting purposes.
<herzi> re
<herzi> same problems with other users
<Xappe> viper12, ah, ok
<topyli> herzi: then your themes are genuinely broken :(
<bean> When I boot from the install disc on my AMD Semperon machine I get to the laguage selection screen and then it freezes up ?
<viper12> it is kinda' wild to see a kernel panic (switched to tty1).........its definitely the gam_server not synching that's killing things.
<viper12> gotta luv the death scream message:  Aiee, killing interupt handler!  -then its toast.
<topyli> oh how i miss the time we had 286, 386 and 486 instead of pentiums, athlons, xp, semperon... :)
<viper12> uh........I don't miss those ol' dinosaurs. speed rulz baby.
<topyli> just the names, mind you :)
<viper12> lol
<bean> Anyone have an idea how to get around this
<viper12> bean, is it possible you've got a bad install disk?  the language selection screen isn't really a critical juncture...unless you're selecting something screwy that is..lol.
<viper12> (I had similar probs with a warty install disk...cheap cd and it burnt badly.
<bean> So mabey get a better cd ?
<viper12> or.......when creating the iso, burn at 1/2 speed.  (usually does the trick with crap cd-r's. or rw disks.  also make sure if its a rw, to finalize the disk.
<herzi> > dpkg -L hicolor-icon-theme | grep png\$ | wc -l >>>>> 0
<herzi> can sb. veryfy this?
<bean> Thanks I'll give it a try chat later
<viper12> gl
<warty_> alguna gaditana
<warty_> haya alguna gaditana
<viper12> uh..........bless you warty
<topyli> hehe
<viper12> :D
<warty_> hay alguna gaditana o espanola
<sewoyl> hola
<warty_> hola
<zaggy> hola, yo estoy en latinoamerica
<topyli> bono estente. chris waddle
<warty_> de donde eres sewoy
<sewoyl> Apesadumbrado, no hablo espaol!
<warty_> espanolas agregarme   teamotery@hotmail.com
<warty_> espanolas o que vivan en espana y si es en cadiz mejor
<sewoyl> El traductor de Google me ayuda!
<topyli> warty_: #ubuntu-es
<sewoyl> lol
<zaggy> heh
<zaggy> there's enough spanish users for that?
<warty_> donde vives sewol
<zaggy> I came to the right place.
<herzi> zaggy: i think so
<thoreauputic> there's a few in there
<herzi> there should be even enough for -de
<topyli> zaggy: dunno, but the channel is there
<thoreauputic> just had a peek
<zaggy> I'm actually in costa rica right now, going to download the 4.10 iso and set it up on a server
<topyli> there's even a -fi last i looked!
<thoreauputic> actually I believe ubuntu is quite popular in Spain
<sewoyl> warty_, belgica
<thoreauputic> 19 in #ubuntu-de
<thoreauputic> 45 in #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> :)
<tuxdisciple> Wow, I just finished the install here... this is a very nice looking distribution
<tga> and 2 in #ubuntu-ro \0/
<thoreauputic> only 1 in #ubuntu-au *grin*
<zaggy> oic, the version numbers have to do with calendar dates..
<zaggy> well, there's one way to do it.
<tga> tuxdisciple: gnome looks the same on all distros
<warty_> sewyl te mande un privado lo lees
<tga> minus the fugly brown
<tuxdisciple> Do any of you know if Ubuntu can play DVDs straight away or do I need to do some extra configuration like I had to on Fedora
<topyli> #ubuntu-fi is gone :(
<tuxdisciple> tga> I meant the debian-style distro, but not so far behind the times :)
<viper12> for encrypted dvd's you need to install:  libdvdcss  (or no joy.)
<tga> tuxdisciple: echo "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get install mplayer
<tga> doesn't marillat mplayer include libdvdcss?
<viper12> its not a 'distro' specific problem...its a matter of licensing, and open source doesn't have the licensing for dvd's (in the u.s.)
<robodex> hey, I'm having a problem with my dvd drive... Whenever ubuntu tries to access it, I'm getting 100% CPU usage and no response from the drive
<viper12> mplayer does include it, but mplayer isn't included in the distro because of that.
<tuxdisciple> tga: deb is not a known command... do I need to be root for this?
<alexissoft> re
<tuxdisciple> heh
<tuxdisciple> nevermind
<viper12> tux...that deb is the beginning of a line you need to add to sources list.
<viper12> lol
<tuxdisciple> I missed the "echo"
<thoreauputic> tuxdisciple: you left out the echo
<viper12> heh heh
<tga> tuxdisciple: and yes, you do have to be root
<viper12> or the echo..
<viper12> heh heh
<robodex> I also can't eject the dvd or access it in any way
* thoreauputic echos the echo  echo echo echo ..... ;)
<viper12> lol
<tga> robodex: is the drive stuck trying to read the disk?
<tuxdisciple> About become root in ubuntu, it told me that account is disabled, so I don't have a root password handy
<thoreauputic> tuxdisciple: sudo echo
<tga> tuxdisciple: sudo is enabled by default
<topyli> thoreauputic: you need some carpets or something :)
<thoreauputic> sudo uses your user password
<tga> tuxdisciple: use `sudo su` to get a root prompt
<thoreauputic> topyli: hehe
<robodex> tga: the drive only sticks as soon as ubuntu tries accessing it... I'm able to eject it when not in ubuntu
<Nafallo> sudo -s is easier and better IMHO
<tuxdisciple> Excellent...
<jmob> Nafallo: only if you want to be yourself pretending to be root
* topyli loves debian newbies
<tga> robodex: well you can't eject it while it's mounted, you need to use `eject` or somehow umount it
<robodex> the thing is
<robodex> it's not even mounted
<jmob> `sudo su -` is the best way to get a real root login shell
<tga> robodex: are you sure? it probably gets automounted
<robodex> I put the disk in and I get 100% CPU usage
<robodex> well it's not in /media/ and it's not in /mnt/
<tga> robodex: take a look at `mount`
<robodex> accessing /dev/dvd gives me 100% cpu usage
<tuxdisciple> Hmm.. not installable
<robodex> nope, none for /dev/hdd or /dev/dvd
<robodex> I think it's hanging when it's trying to automount
<topyli> tuxdisciple: the marillat sources have been out of sync with debian for some time. mplayer may well be uninstallable
<topyli> tuxdisciple: out of sync with ubuntu i mean
<tga> tuxdisciple: try editing /etc/apt/sources.list and changing 'stable' to 'unstable' in marillat
<tga> topyli: I installed mplayer on hoary a few days ago and it seemed to work fine
<topyli> yeah, and testing if that fails
<tga> testing probably works best for warty
<topyli> tga: unstable probably works with hoary now
<robodex> like right now I'm using 100% cpu usage (at least according to xfce) and doing nothing
<robodex> as soon as it tries accessing the drive it does this
<tuxdisciple> Yeah, I'm on Warty
<tuxdisciple> I'll try testing
<Karny> hello :)
<robodex> the BIOS sees the drive fine
<Karny> anyone know a way to convert .mpc files to ogg/wav in warty?
<topyli> Karny: you mean mp3?
<Karny> no, mpc
<topyli> uhhh...
<Karny> i wish it were mp3 :/
<topyli> heh
<topyli> what the hell is mpc?
<robodex> any ideas about the DVD?
<Karny> i found this... http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnormalize/?branch_id=55977&release_id=186939
<robodex> atm it seems the only way I can eject the CD is by shutting down
<robodex> err DVD
<robodex> not CD
<tuxdisciple> Bah... no joy on the mplayer... I'll have to find a usable package somehow
<viper12> rbo are you on hoary or warty?
<robodex> warty
<Quest-Master> tuxdisciple: Compile it.
<Quest-Master> tuxdisciple: There is an automatic compile script at the HOWTO/FAQ section at UbuntuForums.
<robodex> considering doing a dist-upgrade to hoary but not sure if I should do it now or wait until hoary comes out
<pepecharly> hello!
<topyli> tuxdisciple: in two weeks you'll upgrade to hoary and get mplayer from unstable. before that i guess you're compiling it :(
<Quest-Master> When I tried to upgrade I was left without an X
<Quest-Master> Two weeks?
<thoreauputic> robodex: depends if you enjoy fixing bugs ;)
<viper12> I'd wait on the dist-upgrade....the newest update today is causing huge headaches (and kernel panics) with the 10-4 kernel.
<robodex> thoreauputic: I don't ;)
<Quest-Master> Only two weeks left till Hoary? :i
<viper12> as for the dvd, have you done an hdparm -l
<tuxdisciple> Hmm... I may just upgrade to hoary before then
<viper12> ?
<Quest-Master> *:o
<robodex> last time I tried upgrading warty to hoary I lost sound :x
<thoreauputic> robodex: neither do I - so I'm on Warty ;)
<topyli> Quest-Master: the preview
<robodex> viper12: no, lemme check (I'm kinda a linux noob)
<Quest-Master> topyli: How stable will it be?
<pepecharly> I recently done a apt-get dist-upgrade, now when I reboot I have a error like "couldn't chdir to /: permission denied"
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: April I believe
<robodex> hdparm /dev/hdd -l, right?
<pepecharly> and it can't start gdm...
<viper12> its okay , I'm not 'old-timer' either, but as a tech by trade, I get into the command side outta habit. lol
<topyli> Quest-Master: warty was ok. it's the same day as gnome release
<viper12> robo, the /dev/xxx (where x=the physical drive.
<robodex> k, well then doing it on /dev/hdd gives me this:
<viper12> its possible you've got a drive that isn't completely supported, or another issue going on.
<Quest-Master> Ok as in.. perfectly usable? :)
<robodex> /dev/hdd:
<robodex>  HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument
<robodex> then some various flags
<topyli> Quest-Master: ok as in "you can probably get most of your stuff done and gnome is stable" :)
<Quest-Master> :D
<viper12> yeah, but do you know that the cdrom is actually hdd?  my own drive is listed hdc.
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: warty worked fine out-of-the box here -  multimedia requires some extra stuff
<pepecharly> I hope someone can help me :'(, I need to work until tomorrow..., could it be a "hal" problem?
<robodex> viper12: I've got four drives... hda is my main drive, hdb is a 120gb drive, hdc is the cdrom and hdd is the dvdrom (which I'm having problems with)
<robodex> unless
<Quest-Master> pepecharly: Try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<viper12> unless robo?
<robodex> same problem with hdc
<robodex> although I'm 95% certain hdc is the cdrom
<robodex> (which works perfectly)
<viper12> this is potentially a chipset (ide) problem not being compiled in your kernel modules.
<worksabi> I am having a problem with the Ubuntu installation on this machine I am on. It says no common CD-ROM drives were detected.
<viper12> although, you installed with the regular cdrom drive, correct?
<worksabi> So, the install cannot proceed.
<robodex> yeah, it installed fine and the cdrom works perfectly
<pepecharly> Quest-Master: I didn't, but I forgot to say I evan can't login, after I tried to login, a message appear: "couldn't chdir to /home/pepe" permission denied... :\
<robodex> just as soon as ubuntu tries reading /dev/hdd or /dev/dvd I get 100% CPU usage
<Quest-Master> Oh
<Quest-Master> Wow
<robodex> earlier when I put a DVD in it did it
<Quest-Master> That's pretty bad
<Quest-Master> :(
<zombics> i have a pic that only a tooy cans ee how can i change th accses to that pic?
<robodex> 'only a tooy'?
<viper12> checking something robo.
<zombics> only a root*
<thoreauputic> zombics: in English??
<zombics> ca see
<robodex> k
<thoreauputic> ah
<zombics> sorry its late here :/
<robodex> :p
<bamboom> I removed user root because it wasn't allowing me to login as as itself..but ...not thinking ;(( I made a booboo cause now nothing works..FEELING STUPID today..is there anyway out of this mess or should I just buckle up and reinstall and kick myself while I do it ??? ;-))
<thoreauputic> zombics: as root  chown user:user <pic>
<robodex> oh there we go
<robodex> I'm suddenly done with 100% cpu usage
<robodex> lemme see if it works now
<topyli> bamboom: every system has to have root
<robodex> well I'm back up but that's because I'm loding thunderbird ;)
<bamboom> topyli, I know that
<bamboom> topyli, thats why i'm kicking myself...so am I looking at a reinstall ? ;(
<topyli> bamboom: all i can think of is backups
<bamboom> topyli, backups ?
<jellybob> bamboom, you could boot from a live cd, mount your ubuntu drive, and then add root back into /etc/passwd
<topyli> bamboom: yeah, if you have at least /etc on backup cds or tapes...
<robodex> nope, it's doing it again now that I tried accessing it again
<bamboom> topyli, nope
<bamboom> jellybob, hmm
<bamboom> jellybob, true..good idea thx
<tuxdisciple> bamboom, jellybob has a good idea there. Just use someone else's /etc/password file entry as a framework
<jellybob> bamboom, no problem :)
<bamboom> jellybob, I need one anyway to show off to my slacker window friends <G>
<topyli> bamboom: jellybob might be onto something. you could do that with knopppix or any way you can boot
<bamboom> jellybob, im teasing but you know ;-))
<thoreauputic> bamboom: BTW you never need to login as root - you login as yourself then either sudo or su (if you have created a root user and password on ubuntu)
<robodex> ok there we go, now it's stopped accessing the drive
<pyrohotdog> This may sound dumb....but is there ANY WAY to write to NTFS from Linux....I just need to change one file...
<robodex> where's the system log located again?
<evarlast> this channel definitely needs a FAQ bot.
<bamboom> thoreauputic, well some installs weren't working so I decided to test and see if root would make any difference
<bamboom> thoreauputic, game installs that is...
<thoreauputic> pyrohotdog: there's a prog called "captive" I believe
<topyli> bamboom: then you can do 'sudo sh' or something like that to get a root shell
<jellybob> topyli, sudo -s
<thoreauputic> pyrohotdog: I haven't tried it
<topyli> yeah, to get a login shell
<bamboom> topyli, true knoppix I already have..but yeah I need to get ubuntu livecd anyway..i'm very curious..btw..do they yet support installs or if not is it being worked on ?
<bamboom> topyli, tried that..wasn't working
<topyli> bamboom: then you need a login shell, with 'sudo -s
<viper12> robo. you there?
<bamboom> topyli, instead of the install UI I was getting some ugly blue and white stuff....
<robodex> yeah viper12
<topyli> or sudo su - or something
<viper12> here is the best DVD howto/fix it/ check it page I've found:
<viper12> http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/DVD-Playback-HOWTO/index.shtml
<viper12> ton of stuff in there.
<bamboom> topyli, never tried sudo -s..what is -s
<robodex> k thanks
<robodex> I'll check it out
<pepecharly> "your kernel doesn't support capabilities", what does it mean? I'm having it after a apt-get dist-upgrade
<robodex> if I can't fix it, I'll post it on the forums
<viper12> gl man.  now back to my kernel panic. sigh.
<robodex> have fun ;)
<bamboom> :)
<viper12> oh yeah.  heh heh.  gotta love daily updates.
<viper12> :D
<topyli> bamboom: -s is probably --shell. and sudo su - will give you a login shell
<bamboom> topyli, ah k..thx
<bamboom> well off I go...thx all bbsoon'ish
<monkey89> Can I get your opinions on my idea for a name for a linux LiveCD-based distro
<luc1f3r> Hello
<monkey89> "Sedonux" - Sedo is latin for smooth, and it sounds like CD
<luc1f3r> How do I install a driver for my wireless card?
<monkey89> luc1f3r, what card
<thoreauputic> pyrohotdog:  http://www.google.com.au/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&hl=en&q=linux+captive+ntfs&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
<thoreauputic> pyrohotdog: first hit
<luc1f3r> monkey89: NEtgear WG511
<luc1f3r> 54mbps
<monkey89> i think you need ndiswrapper
<luc1f3r> can't figure out how to work it
<monkey89> google it, there's a howto for ubuntu
<luc1f3r> I get an error about not having the proper link to some kernel or something like taht
<luc1f3r> when i try to compile it
<monkey89> did you install kernel-headers
<luc1f3r> no
<crypticreign> my laptop boots up and it gets to Entering runleve: 2 then reezes
<monkey89> do it
<crypticreign> *freezes
<monkey89> ;)
<luc1f3r> monkey89: how do i do it w/o apt?
<monkey89> luc1f3r, eh... i'd download the deb manually
<monkey89> im not sure where to stick it so apt thinks it already has downloaded it
<thoreauputic> linux-headers in ubuntu
<monkey89> oh wait
<monkey89> i think its included on the CD
<eyequeue> i gather this is a known problem by now?  backports is down with a 500
<luc1f3r> monkey89: so synaptic could install it?
<jellybob> monkey89, sudo dpkg -i package.name.deb
<monkey89> jellybob, i know, but thats not as clean as using apt
<monkey89> and its kernel-headers for me
<eyequeue> someone should perhaps modify the /topic to reflect that
<monkey89> er, maybe its the same
<monkey89> not sure
<topyli> luc1f3r: install wajig and forget your worries. it will happily install packages from anywhere and get the dependencies via apt :)
<luc1f3r> where do i put the *.deb ?
<thoreauputic> afaik  debian's kernel-headers become linux-headers in ubuntu
<luc1f3r> topyli: I can't get the dependencies via apt, because it isn't online
<topyli> arrrrr.
<crypticreign> anyone know?
<eyequeue> luc1f3r:  once you dpkg -i it, the package manager will tell you what else it needs
<luc1f3r> okay
<luc1f3r> hold on, i'm not sure which kernel-headers to install
<eyequeue> luc1f3r:  then sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3, the list of packages it wants
<thoreauputic> luc1f3r: dpkg is quite verbose about dependencies ;)
<thoreauputic> luc1f3r:  linux-headers !!!!
<luc1f3r> eyequeue: I'm trying to get my wireless card to work on my laptop, so I cannot use apt-get because it doesn't have even an ethernet connection
<eyequeue> luc1f3r:  ah, i came late to the party and missed that part
<luc1f3r> thoreauputic: linux-headers has tons of versions
<luc1f3r> thoreauputic: how do i know which to use?
<crypticreign> it freezes on entering runlevel 2 after a warty to hoary upgrade
<eyequeue> luc1f3r:  type this: uname -r
<thoreauputic> luc1f3r: indeed - you want the one for your kernel : uname -r
<luc1f3r> thoreauputic: that tells my version name?
<thoreauputic> luc1f3r: yes
<eyequeue> luc1f3r:  that should tell you a string, your version number ... use that string in choosing which package you want
<luc1f3r> gotcha
<thoreauputic> luc1f3r: uname -a gives you other info ( eg i686 etc)
<thoreauputic> but you want the one that correspomnds *exactly* to uname -r
<crypticreign> going back to 2.6.8 does the same thing
<thoreauputic> *corresponds
<pepecharly> I'm gonna cry...
<eyequeue> anyone know about backports?
<WeirdAl> Lo
<WeirdAl> Is there a Real Media codec I can get?
<eyequeue> there seems to be a 500 internal server error with all repositories
<eyequeue> WeirdAl:  see the faq in the topic, or was it the guide?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: there's an installer for Real Player 10 available ( else use helix player)
<topyli> WeirdAl: yeah, get the real thing
<crypticreign> it goes Setting up X server socket directory > Setting up ICE socket directory > Entering runleve;: 2 then freezes
<WeirdAl> I'd rather not have any Real software on my computer thanks.
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: then use Helix Player
<WeirdAl> OK
<eyequeue> poof
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: it's the open source version that Real based theirs on
<Anubis> Helix
<topyli> WeirdAl: the codec is what matters. that's the non-free part. the player is free
<WeirdAl> The codec isn't free?
<topyli> no
<WeirdAl> Isn't there a Real Alternative type thing available?
<monkey89> it uses the real codecs
<monkey89> (we mean free as in opensource, not free as in beer)
<topyli> WeirdAl: real doesn't actually make their money because of their excellent player :)
<thoreauputic> BTW Real Player for Linux PPC is *very* much alpha code (buggy as hell) for those of you using Macs
<WeirdAl> Well I don't remember having to pay for Real Alternative, which surely uses the Real codec.
<viper12> anyone here know how to use the "noinotify" boot option?
<joshua> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to get CUPS to see a rendezvous/zeroconf/whateveritscalled enabled printer?
<monkey89> WeirdAl, thats cuz its free as in beer
<monkey89> its not open
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: free as in freedom
<topyli> WeirdAl: you're confused. pay has nothing to do with it
<WeirdAl> I am.
<WeirdAl> Free means a) not paid for or b) released
<monkey89> there's a differnece- free as in beer means it doesn't cost any money, but the code isn't avaiable - its not opensource
<crypticreign> ugh, i dont know what to do
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: non-free means constrained ( e.g. the source is secret)
<monkey89> free as in freedom means that you have the code, there are no constraints to it
<WeirdAl> Oh
<WeirdAl> Free means open-source
<topyli> yes
<monkey89> in the linux world, generally
<thoreauputic> correct
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: it means *you* are free to use it
<thoreauputic> the code etc
<WeirdAl> Right.
<topyli> WeirdAl: so because their codec is secret, you're forced to use it. that gives them money-making opportunities too
<WeirdAl> Learn something else new again!
<WeirdAl> OK
<viper12> again.....
<viper12> anyone here know how to use the "noinotify" boot option?
<viper12> (in grub?)
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: hence GNU/Linux (see http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html )
<joshua> my fingers smell like celery
<topyli> yes! the gnu link! :)
<crypticreign> ugh, i cant access this machine via ssh now.. so i cant backup my email from today. crap
<mjr> curiosity: why would someone want to disable inotify?
<thoreauputic> for GNUbies!
<topyli> :)
<AndyR> i have a problem with a ide zip drive
<topyli> WeirdAl: that's why we use free software in the first place, not money
<jellybob> AndyR, what sort of problem?
<AndyR> i have it mounting and unmounting ok using /dev/hdd4 but it wont eject
<WeirdAl> OK
<AndyR> it will eject using /dev/hdd
<jellybob> AndyR, when you hit the eject button?
<WeirdAl> So can I get the codec on its own?
<jellybob> AndyR, have you tried running "eject /dev/hdd" in a console?
<AndyR> jellybob, yes that works
<topyli> WeirdAl: sure. i guess you can sort of get it working with mplayer or something. but like java (get it from sun), get it from the ones who actually know it well
<AndyR> but is there any way to get gname volume manager to send eject to /dev/hdd?
<jellybob> AndyR, right click the drive, and select eject
<WeirdAl> Sod it then
<topyli> WeirdAl: or don't use it at all :)
<WeirdAl> I don't really want it.
<AndyR> jellybob, that sends eject to /dev/hdd4
<crypticreign> ok.. i can boot with rescue mod
<crypticreign> e
<FR500> hi
<WeirdAl> My gf is trying to send me a RAM
<papo> hello... I have just installed Hoary in my comp and I cabn't seem to finf a
<FR500> does gdesklets work in ubuntu
<FR500> ?
<papo> find a way to update the system
<papo> how can I do that? Update to latest, I mean
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: the Real Player is actually quite inoffensive (no frills, no ads etc) Depends how "pure" you want to be: but the codec is definitely "non-free"
<topyli> WeirdAl: tell her to send you ogg vorbis files ;)
<jellybob> AndyR, sounds like a bug to me: check bugzilla.ubuntulinux.com, and if there's nothing listed, open a new bug
<WeirdAl> Tell her to piss off
<WeirdAl> It's only the guy who did that crazy frog anyway
<topyli> FR500: sure, as far as they work at all
<AndyR> jellybob, you on dev team?
<jellybob> AndyR, no, but it still sounds like a bug :P
<FR500> topyli: what do you mean? and it doesnt even start for me
<crypticreign> can anyone help me?
<AndyR> it does i agree
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: hard to say
<crypticreign> indeed
<error_29> FR500, gdesklets work great, though using them is confusing at first, I found
<topyli> FR500: i mean they are resource hungry bastards anyway. but you have to first start it, and then actually load a few displays to see anything
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: is the machine running sshd? (ssh server) ?
<crypticreign> yes
<error_29> Gdesklets seem easy to break also.
<thoreauputic> OK -so is it connecting or rejecting?
<crypticreign> rejecting
<FR500> error_29, it doesnt even load for me
<FR500> at all
<topyli> error_29: someone suggested gdesklets should be in core gnome desktop :)
<papo> any of you know how can I tell Software Manager to update its repository from the internet? I want to upgrade it to today's hoary....
<topyli> FR500: it may well be running, but you don't have any displays activated
<error_29> Have you trie this, FR500-- launch gdesklets from the menu or a command line,
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: then you may be out of luck until you can reconfigure it
<FR500> command line
<FR500> but doesnt show a thing
<error_29> Then open the Displays folder within the gdesklets folder
<FR500> just some gtk warnings
<FR500> ok i'm gonna try that
<thoreauputic> papo: hit reload
<error_29> and right click on a display and choose "open with gdesklets"
<FR500> what is it's folder?
<thoreauputic> papo: assuming you have hoary repos enabled
<error_29> then drag the icon to the desktop
<FR500> or where
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: i can get to bash just fine with rescue mode
<viper12> okay, so while asking about noinotify......i figured it out.......... :/
<crypticreign> network access and everything
<error_29> Search your files for "gdesklets" dude.
<papo> thoreauputic, how can I see if repos are enabled? I can see 5, 1 cd and 4 from the internet
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: if you can access with ssh you can copy files with scp
<viper12> and it definitely fixes the kernel panic issue.
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: and reinstall?
<topyli> FR500: i don't have it installed but should be somewhere like /usr/share/gdesklets/displays
<error_29> I don't have them currently installed, FR500, so I don't remember exactly.  but they're easy to find
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: why do you want to reinstall?
<FR500> i have to load the phyton files?
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: heh.. i dont know how to fix this problem
<error_29> The tricky thing is the right click, "open with" and drag business.  Then they're easy to configure.
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: did you see my problem?
<crypticreign> its not ssh
<FR500> yes, but are they the .py files?
<thoreauputic> papo: look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list and see which ones are there, uncommented (without # marks)
<error_29> FR500, did you get gdesklets through Synaptic?
<FR500> yes
<topyli> FR500: don't remember. if you right click them, they have an option to "run with gdesklets" or something
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: I guess I missed something, sorry
<error_29> topyli, that's right
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: on boot.. at the end of starting processes up, it goes Setting up X server socket directory > Setting up ICE socket directory > Entering runleve;: 2 then freezes
<crypticreign> *runlevel
<error_29> But gdesklets has to be running first.
<topyli> sure
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: ah. Possibly your ~/.ICEauthority file has incorrect permissions (shot in the dark)
<topyli> anyway, it's nice to play with gdesklets for a couple of days and take some screenshots. except those screenshots always show 99% CPU load :)
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: what to do then>?
<thoreauputic> this is a remote machine?
<PacoBCN> hi people
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: its my laptop.. right next to me
<PacoBCN> anyone knows how to record .ape files dealing with its .cue?
<thoreauputic> if you can access bash, try  sudo chown youruser:youruser ~/.ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> then try rebooting and see if it works...
<thoreauputic> you never know... guesing a bit
<topyli> i think it's enough to delete .ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> topyli: yes, probably
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: ok brb
<hawke_> crypticreign: Try removing the /etc/rc?.d/S*vbesave
<thoreauputic> topyli: or even rename it  sudo mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.bak
<cg0def> how can I mark a package as being installed when it is not?
<PacoBCN> anyone knows how to record .ape files dealing with its .cue?
<cg0def> I am trying to fix a problem with the ati binary drivers
<no0tic> in hoary there are some standard behaviours I don't like, I need to file a bug (Enhancement) into bugzilla?
<hawke_> crypticreign: My laptop locks up when vbesave runs
<crypticreign> hawke_: ja, mine did that before.. how did you fix it?
<cg0def> in hoary if you decide to enable the root user the paswords still stay as the password for the regular user and not the root one
<cg0def> is this intentional?
<no0tic> cg0def: you can try with dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt  modify it into a text editor and then dpkg --set-selections < selections-txt
<hawke_> crypticreign: I removed /etc/rc?.d/S*vbesave after booting into single-user mode
<thoreauputic> cg0def: that's exactly as it should be - sudo pass is not root pass
<johnnybezak> does anyone know if there is a guide for software installation or package management over at tldp.org or someone else? ive had a look but couldnt find anything, mb im just blind
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: better is  .. http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<cg0def> thoreauputic : so there is no way to get rid of sudo and have ubunty working the way debian does?
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: more than you ever wanted to know about apt ;-)
<thoreauputic> cg0def: you don't need to get rid of sudo to have a root user
<thoreauputic> you just do sudo passwd root
<topyli> thoreauputic: rename, delete, i guess it should work
<cg0def> thoreauputic: that's not what I am talking about at all. In debian root has rights over certain things an for one when you run synaptic it asks for root password and not the sudo pass
<mjr> ah, that you need to change in the menus
<thoreauputic> cg0def: well you can disable sudo with visudo if you wish - after setting a root user and password as above
<mjr> you see, the ubuntu menus call "gksudo [program] " for certain programs
<mjr> such as synaptic
<mjr> you can probably replace that with gksu
<Firsti> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<Firsti> When I try to install eggdrop
<Firsti> Where I can get TCL ?
<thoreauputic> Firsti: then install it from synaptic or apt
<thoreauputic> have to go - bye all
<Firsti> I have text ubuntu, not graphical
<cg0def> mjr: I know that you can replace gksudo with gksu because debian uses gksu everwhere :)
<thoreauputic> Firsti: then use apt
<Firsti> What you mean?
<Firsti> apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> Firsti: yes
<Firsti> apt-get http://www.eggheads.org/redirect.php?url=ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.17.tar.gz
<Firsti> Like that?
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> . http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<topyli> Firsti: if you're a newbie, use aptitude
<thoreauputic> gotta go now
<dstevens> later mate
<thoreauputic> ?quit
<thoreauputic> hehe
<topyli> and even if you're not :)
<thoreauputic> oops
* ompaul hands thoreauputic a /
<crypticreign> arh thoreauptic left
<hawke_> crypticreign: any luck getting it to not lock up?
#ubuntu 2006-02-27
<zF> I got some errors in compilation but I don't think it was significant to the main install.
<biovore> eedge: boot of the livecd and mount your HD
<malverian[work] > Hmm.. with DapperDrake, if I hit <Shift>BackSpace, it kills my X session.
<asymmetry> relachs, i can see where that would be an issue - try downloading a small 2.6 kernel-based live cd of some linux distro, usually the stock 2.6s are built for smp
<eedge> Yes, I have.
<biovore> eedge: then run chroot hd_location
<phiber_optic> trappist I see a lot letters which will be my ikey?
<malverian[work] > Anyone else noticing this problem?
<biovore> eedge: then run grub-install
<eedge> I booted off a live CD, and did grub-install
<theking_2100> soundray what i should do now? where can i run ndiswrapper
<eedge> but I get this error:
<biovore> eedge: you have to chroot first
<eedge> yes, I did.
<biovore> eedge: what error?
<zF> _jason: http://pastebin.com/565885
<soundray> theking_2100, will be with you in a few mins
<eedge> I get cannot read /boot/grub/stage1 correctly.
<eedge> or something to that affect.
<biovore> that when running grub install?
<eedge> but I can navigate to /boot/grub/stage1, and it is there.
<eedge> yes, when running grub-install.
<relachs> asymmetry, i do not have a centrino^^
<soundray> ubotu, tell theking_2100 about ndiswrapper
<biovore> hmmm
<RacerX> Hey everyone
<biovore> not sure where to go...
<eedge> heh :)
<asymmetry> relachs, are you looking to buy one, or something?
<_jason> zF: ha I like their design at the end of configure
<zF> _jason, me too :)
<trappist> phiber_optic: I can probably tell you more if you can tell me more about what you're doing and what the message is
<esd_lnx> whats the text contents of your timestamps? anyone?
<relachs> asymmetry, yea
<rend> !vmware
<eedge> thats my problem exactly.
<biovore> esd_lnx: I think is seconds since boot
<eedge> I don't even know where to start from now.
<phiber_optic> trappist im trying to ssh my computer but I says that the RSA key has been changed. To put the new
<eedge> And I really dont want to have to reinstall just for a grub problem.
<biovore> eedge: I don't think you have to reinstall
<esd_lnx> biovore i need the time hh  beside text chat
<asymmetry> relachs, i dunno what to tell you other than (warning: controversy-inducing statement following) find something amd-based - if thats not an option, ill try and find some info
<trappist> phiber_optic: for each computer you've ssh'ed to there is a line in your known_hosts file.  delete the line for the computer you're connecting to.
<wastrel> maybe copy stage1 off the cd onto the hdd?
<rend> vmware has an rpm.. should i use the .tgz version or rpm?
<phiber_optic> ok trappist im going to try that
<zF> !rpm
<ubotu> methinks rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<mamefan> rend:  I've had good luck with the .tgz.  Never tried the RPM.
<relachs> asymmetry, hehe it's ok :)
<biovore> esd_lnx: you mean the current time?
<relachs> something totally different: i need to install windows xp now (shame on me^^) i heard that windows will overwrite the master boot sector... so i can not log on ubuntu anymore. any hints/tips?
<esd_lnx> yeah
<asymmetry> relachs, my laptop (this system) is running off of a p4, my desktop is running an athlon64
<biovore> esd_lnx: I have 11:06 GMT
<biovore> pm
<biovore> 23:06:00 Zulu
<asymmetry> relachs, its possible to get the windows xp loader to load your ubuntu install
<eedge> biovore, well neither would I, but I'm really stumped for ideas...
<biovore> eedge: It ussully works here
<relachs> how? :-) i know where to edit the boot.ini (?? it was) but i do not know what to enter there
<biovore> eedge: you can chroot into your linux enviroment and just install lilo
<asymmetry> son of a bitch!
<zF> _jason, you still alive buddy? :o
<relachs> relachs how? :-) i know where to edit the boot.ini (?? it was) but i do not know what to enter there
<_jason> zF: checkinstalling is installing now
<Evodawg> What's the command to check cpu usage?
<biovore> top
<wastrel> eedge:  maybe copy stage1 off the CD?
<asymmetry> relachs, you need an alternate file storage location to use really fast - must be accessible from windows
<_jason> zF: no errors
<eedge> Ooooh, good idea :)
<eedge> hehe :)
<biovore> wastrel: cd uses an ISO boot loader
<esd_lnx> biovere  its now at   %b %d %H:%M:%S   but it does not show time near text chat
<eedge> why didn't I think of that?
<eedge> ... lol
<biovore> eedge: text chat?
<_jason> zF: do 'apt-get build-dep nmap'
<biovore> eedge: you talking about your IRC client?
<zF> _jason, maybe it has to do with me not having gtk installed for the graphical front end?
<_jason> zF: maybe
<computergeek6933> hello all
<_jason> zF: check for a configure option to get rid of it
<computergeek6933> i have a problem
<Evodawg> What's the command to check cpu usage?
<zF> _jason, what's that?
<relachs> asymmetry, ? no idea what you mean
<biovore> Evodawg: TOP
<_jason> zF: that apt-get command installs the build dependencies for nmap
<wastrel> eedge:  i found this... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=175689
<asymmetry> relachs, floppy, another partition that can be written to from your linux install, etc
<zF> _jason, 48.2MB of files?
<computergeek6933> i have a question
<ompaul> !ask
<IdleOne> computergeek6933:  ask it
<Evodawg> biovore:  I mean program usage
<_jason> zF: heh guess so
<computergeek6933> when running configure for any program
<eedge> biovore, no I was talking about the idea of copying the stage1 file from else where.
<zF> _jason, will that work for any source?
<computergeek6933> it has a problem with my gcc
<eedge> and I'm just checking that link.
<relachs> asymmetry, i have a floppy yes...
<zF> to find the build dependencies
<_jason> zF: that gives you the deps for the package in the repos
<ompaul> computergeek6933, why are you trying to build it
<IdleOne> computergeek6933:  sudo apt-get install gcc
<computergeek6933> oh yeah
<ompaul> IdleOne, NO
<computergeek6933> i have a problem with sudo
<biovore> Evodawg: like how much memory a process is taking
<IdleOne> ompaul: ??
<asymmetry> relachs, sweet - first, gotta get some info to put the command together - what is the mount point for your floppy, and the device name for your linux boot partition?
<Evodawg> yes biovore
<relachs> can't i use the ubuntu CD to boot ubunutu?
<computergeek6933> whenever i type in my password with sudo it doesnt work but if i su root and type my pass it works
<ompaul> computergeek6933, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fangorious> what is on the dapper flight-4 cd that i can format a cdrw with?
<computergeek6933> ill try it ompaul
<fangorious> livecd, that is.
<biovore> Evodawg: top will show it..
<zF> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/m4/m4_1.4.4-1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<zF> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<zF> E: Failed to process build dependencies
<ompaul> IdleOne, give the whole thing build env and all
<zF> ...
<zF> This just isn't working for me!
<Evodawg> biovo
<IdleOne> computergeek6933:  I point to ompaul  . he;s right
<computergeek6933> thanks much ompaul
<biovore> Evodawg: or ps -axl
<computergeek6933> but do you have any idea why my sudo does not work?
<thegladiator> i installed a program called eboard (chess) how can I know where the file is installed ?
<_jason> zF: you are using breezy?
<relachs> err
<soundray> theking_2100, back
<IdleOne> computergeek6933:  what is it not doing ?
<asymmetry> thegladiator, find / -name eboard
<ompaul> computergeek6933, what do you mean does not work?
<zF> _jason, Dapper
<soundray> theking_2100, did you have a look at the ndiswrapper link?
<computergeek6933> when i type sudo <command>
<zF> _jason, make install installed nmap 4.01 fine.
<Evodawg> biovore: that's what I was looking for
<ompaul> please take dapper conversations to #ubuntu+1
<computergeek6933> ii then type in my password
<computergeek6933> but it doesnt work
<zF> Looks like it's on checkinstall's end.
<eedge> wastrel, I can't attempt what it said in the link now as I don't have access to the machine anymore - girlfriends checking emails in windows :( tut tut. But its gone in my google ig bookmarks, so I'll try it later - Thanks everyone for suggestions.
<computergeek6933> however if i su and type in my password, it works fine
<eedge> If that doesn't work I'll try it with a different stage1 file.
<computergeek6933> *if i su and run the command
<_jason> zF: well if it's installed already
<IdleOne> computergeek6933:  then use su
<eedge> nn
<SonicYooth> Can anyone tell me how to safely uninstall programs? I removed the evolution mail client and my ubuntu wouldnt boot so I had to reinstall.
<relachs> asymmetry, i can not really follow you :P
<computergeek6933> i do use su but doesn anyone know why sudo acts so strangely?
<wastrel> computergeek6933:  did you edit /etc/sudoers?  are you still in the admin group?
<Angel_Dex> Is a ferking server down or somthing?
<Angel_Dex> TT_TT
<zF> Looks like my scan of localhost finished .5 seconds faster
<computergeek6933> no im as a normal user and did not edit sudoers
<Evodawg> biovore:  also my hard drive space is getting low and I need to know what's using it up   And Thanks
<fangorious> can nautilus-cd-burner format cdrw discs?
<asymmetry> relachs, dude - where does your floppy mount to in linux? /mnt/floppy? /media/floppy?
<zF> Quite an improvement on the earlier version! hhaha
<ompaul> computergeek6933, why does su work - did you give root a password?
<theking_2100> soundray
<computergeek6933> yes
<theking_2100> yes
<wastrel> fangorious:  i just burned a cdrw with nautilus
<soundray> theking_2100, did you have a look at the ndiswrapper link?
<biovore> Evodawg: df -h
<ompaul> computergeek6933, are you the first usernamethe box
<biovore> du -h
<theking_2100> soundray yep
<Angel_Dex> Anyone?
<ompaul> computergeek6933, are you the first username on the box
<computergeek6933> yes, not root
<fangorious> wastrel: i know how to burn, i need to format it first though
<Angel_Dex> Plz im getting flusterd TT_TT Im hoping its just a server down
<ompaul> computergeek6933, did you edit /etc/sudoers?
<Evodawg> biovore: /dev/hda1             9.6G  8.4G  755M  92% /
<soundray> theking_2100, any luck?
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  nobody knows what you're talking about
<computergeek6933> ompaul: no
<fdr> hello... with ubuntu 5.04 when I plugged in my digital camera automatically was started a program that let me browse the photos and download them... after the update to 5.10 it doesnt work anymore... what was that program called so that I can run it manually, please?
<Angel_Dex> wastrel the repos of course
<biovore> Evodawg: run du -h from a directory to see how big it is
<Evodawg>  du -h  that's it
<relachs> asymmetry, /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<theking_2100> soundray should i open the terminal window?
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  mine are ok.
<ompaul> IdleOne, we don't advocate the use of SU we leave that to every other distro and unprepared Unix box :)
<Angel_Dex> wastrel i cant install anything for KDE or abi word
<fdr> my camera is a canon powershot, so I guess it was some kind of GUI to gphoto
<biovore> biovore: you can use the find command to find files bigger then x size
<Evodawg> thanks guys
<asymmetry> relachs, okay, cool... what is the linux boot partition? /dev/hda1, or what?
<biovore> lopl
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  did you add universe repos?
<Angel_Dex> yes
<thought> any of you guys use tor ?
<soundray> fdr, gthumb probably
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  and apt-get update  after ?
<thought> ?
<relachs> asymmetry, i think it's /dev/hdc5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Angel_Dex> wastrel No?what does that do? I never needed to do that befor
<soundray> theking_2100, the ubotu link is outdated. Did you find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<fdr> soundray, no, my camera does not export a filesystem, it needs to be accessed through gphoto
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  apt-get update downloads new package lists from the repos
<asymmetry> relachs, alright then - put in your floppy, and at your console, enter: sudo mount /dev/fd0
<ompaul> computergeek6933, in a terminal do this >> sudo id<< give me back the username - also which version are you using?
<biovore> brb
<SonicYooth> Can anyone tell me how to safely uninstall programs? I removed the evolution mail client and my ubuntu wouldnt boot so I had to reinstall. Is there any way to know if a package is safe to uninstall or not?
<asymmetry> relachs, got that done?
<wastrel> SonicYooth:  apt-get remove should be safe - but check whether depends are being removed also...
<TomaszD> SonicYooth, you have to pay attention to dependencies.
<Angel_Dex> Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<Angel_Dex> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?  wastrel
<soundray> SonicYooth, apt-get remove packagename
<theking_2100> soundray yes
<ompaul> SonicYooth, you obviously took out more than evolution
<theking_2100> i was looking at it
<relachs> asymmetry, yea i did, but it was a floppy disc i need so i changed it
<Angel_Dex> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/arts/libarts1c2_1.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Angel_Dex>   Size mismatch
<Angel_Dex>   wastrel
<SonicYooth> wastrel, yeah.... is there a way to tell apt-get not to remove dependencies?
<relachs> asymmetry, do i need to un mount and remount?
<theking_2100> i tryed  sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/{driver}.inf
<asymmetry> relachs, what do you mean, you changed it? /dev/fd0 is the floppy drive... what'd you mount?
<LiteHedded> I need some software to remind me to do things at certain times :)
<LiteHedded> what can i use for that?
<asymmetry> relachs, if you switched floppies, yes, unmount and remount
<theking_2100> in the terminal
<relachs> i mounted like you said, but i noticed there were data on the disc i need in future
<relachs> unmount, command? :)
<soundray> theking_2100, did you replace {driver}.inf with the stuff for your card?
<theking_2100> but i says can't find the folder
<Angel_Dex> wastrel Now image viewer is missing from me menu? @.@
<asymmetry> relachs, umount /dev/fd0
<soundray> theking_2100, do you have Windows as well?
<asymmetry> relachs, this process doesnt erase anything on your disk
<relachs> unmount is not a command
<theking_2100> soundray yes
<asymmetry> relachs, not uNmount, umount
<theking_2100> i have win xp pro
<theking_2100> but i want to learn linux fed up with windows
<relachs> asymmetry, great
<asymmetry> relachs, alright, got the floppy mounted?
<relachs> yea
<soundray> theking_2100, you have to point ndiswrapper -i to the driver file that Windows uses. That's the whole point of ndiswrapper.
<asymmetry> relachs, now, this next command is fun, but enter it EXACTLY as you see it
<asymmetry> sudo dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/media/floppy0/linux.bin bs=512 count=1
<relachs> on the disc i have a picture =) Fr 25 Mai 2001 15:27:40 CES i last modified
<asymmetry> relachs, should give you 1 record in, 1 record out
<relachs> im up for fun, but damage my system^^
<theking_2100> what i should do then copy my driver.inf into linux?
<theking_2100> .inf or .dll?
<soundray> theking_2100, no, you should copy the entire drivers directory over to ~/drivers/
<asymmetry> relachs, what that command does is make a copy of that partition's boot sector
<Angel_Dex> What does this mean? W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gxine/gxine_0.4.4-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Angel_Dex>   Size mismatch
<asymmetry> relachs, wait... you have grub installed in that drives mbr, don't you?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<relachs> erm, maybe lilo
<Angel_Dex> Seveas ok so what do i switch it to?
<theking_2100> what driver ? from windows or from my cd installation of my wifi usb card?
<relachs> but im not sure
<relachs> i have not entered sudo dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/media/floppy0/linux.bin bs=512 count=1 yet!
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, archive.ubuntu.com
<soundray> theking_2100, from windows, if you installed the driver there.
<asymmetry> relachs, well, either way, if its installed to the mbr, your boot partition doesn't HAVE a boot sector, so this wont work - you need to install a boot loader of some kind onto /dev/hda5
<Angel_Dex> Seveas Oks
<theking_2100> ok
<Angel_Dex> Seveas On all of them or just universe?
<mrkris> is something happening to the archives right now? i keep getting mismatch errors and found that the deb files are "html" errors
<soundray> theking_2100, can you see your Windows data from Ubuntu?
<theking_2100> no lol
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, all
<soundray> theking_2100, you have a terminal open?
<Seveas> us.archive seems to have problems once again
<theking_2100> yep
<relachs> asymmetry, err, i can choose on start up what OS i want to boot
<relachs> it's text based
<relachs> no graphic
<Angel_Dex> Seveas ok so remove the US got ya ill try it now
<asymmetry> relachs, thats because its loading the boot loader from the master boot record of that drive - theres only one on each physical drive, and when you install windows, it overwrites it
<soundray> theking_2100, do a 'sudo -i'. Enter your password. Do you get a prompt that ends in # ?
<relachs> asymetry hmm can i use a floppy for selecting OS to boot?
<asymmetry> relachs, generally, no
<theking_2100> ok now
<theking_2100> i've got the #
<william> how can i get azureus? i tried sudo apt-get install azureus but it said no installation package
<Silivrenion> does lvm auto configure fstab to work with it?
<relachs> what else can i do then..
<metho> hello, i am having trouble updating, update fails after some time, seems to be trouble with respositeries
<asymmetry> relachs, and its calling the boot files on /dev/hda5 from the boot loader in the mbr - if you don't have a boot loader on the partition youre trying to boot, it cant boot itself - this trick uses the boot sector of the boot loader of the target partition to load itself from the ntloader
<soundray> theking_2100, now is Windows on the first hard disk partition?
<zF> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<relachs> i see
<Silivrenion> ---> Does lvm auto configure fstab?
<asymmetry> Azureus is plagued with rampant memory leakage problems.
<theking_2100> i've got windows on the first partition of the master hdd
<soundray> theking_2100, okay, try this: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<relachs> so how can i fix it, and why does the bootloader on the linux partition gets called even if the MBR is overwritten?
<zF> Has there been a port of u-torrent to Linux?
<theking_2100> and linu on a slave hdd
<metho> any ideas
<mrkris> Seveas: that's what i thought :)
<asymmetry> relachs, right now, there is no boot loader on the linux partition - you have to put one there prior to installing windows
<soundray> theking_2100, does it say something like "mounting read-only"?
<[DFC] EggMan> zF : no uTorrent is windows only
<zF> That sucks.
<zF> It's such a great application
<theking_2100> it's says nothing
<[DFC] EggMan> it is
<Angel_Dex> Seveas I did replace all us. with nothing hehehe that work?
<zF> If it's free software, why don't they just release the source
<babyboy> how do i add deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main to my sources.list????
<asymmetry> relachs, grub/lilo have options that say where its getting installed to - if youre using lilo, look in /etc/lilo.conf, at the top. it'll say /dev/hda. change that to /dev/hda5, and rerun lilo. watch out, though, reloading bootloaders can hose things pretty badly if done wrong
<rewt_> Whats best pr0g to burn cd's with. Like music cd's
<rewt_> ?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, yup, now do apt-get update and you can install things again
<relachs> oh my god :\
<[DFC] EggMan> zF: even if they did release the source they would have to re-write uTorrent
<theking_2100> just a new line to type in commands
<ubuntu_> hello
<soundray> theking_2100, okay, try 'cd /mnt/Program\ Files'. You'll need the backslash.
<relachs> if windows only were leave the MBR :(
<ubuntu_> please, how i can go in french room ?
<asymmetry> relachs, windows? leave something? alone? what?
<Angel_Dex> Seveas ok and after this i can replace my sources with my old one and remove us again and itll work?
<relachs> :D
<[DFC] EggMan> zF: cause uTorrent uses windows libarys to keep it small
<soundray> theking_2100, you've got an English-language version of Windows, right?
<dooglus> zF: it's not free software, it's freeware; there's a difference
<rewt_> Whats best pr0g to burn cd's with. Like music cd's
<nickrud> ubuntu_ /join #ubuntu-fr
<theking_2100> no french
<relachs> but, is there any change after i installed windows (and it overwrotes the MBR) to boot Ubuntu?
<relachs> chance*
<babyboy> serpentine REWT
<metho> how do i configure repositiories right to using the apt-get upgrade command cos i can update the system atm,
<zF> dooglus, what's the difference?
<rewt_> thanks babyboy
<ubuntu_> I want go to the french room please
<babyboy> np
<Angel_Dex> Seveas when did this remove the US thing apply?
<soundray> theking_2100, do you know the French equivalent of the Windows "Program Files" directory?
<Seveas> ubuntu_, type this: /join #ubuntu-fr
<theking_2100> it's the same
<asymmetry> relachs, yeah, you have to jerry-rig it from some other bootloader - you can probably do it from the ubuntu install disc, but ive never had to, so i dont know
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, the us mirror is currently broken, it'll be fixed
<ubuntu_> thank you
<dooglus> zF: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software_%28disambiguation%29
<soundray> theking_2100, okay. Did the 'cd' command work?
<Angel_Dex> Seveas AH ok many thanks
<zF> dooglus, thanks for the link. :)
<nickrud> Angel_Dex: us is usually broken.
<rukuartic> Hey guys... anyone know how to bring up a GUI app that got lost? Its still running, but somehow it got hidden and its not on the desktop any more.
<martin> HOLA
<Angel_Dex> nickrud so stay off it?
<asymmetry> relachs, thing is, if you load lilo into the boot sector of your linux partition, instead of the drive's mbr, you can enter that long-ass command i showed you, and have the windows ntloader point to that - you can boot windows and ubuntu from within the windows boot loader.
<Auci> Como esta
<theking_2100> don't know now there is line only with >
<metho> Seveas: could you please tell me how to configure repositires right so there are no problems updatng the system etc
<martin> HOLA
<dooglus> zF: basically, free software gives you freedom to use it, whereas freeware costs $0
<rukuartic> !tell metho about repositories
<martin> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR SOBRE COMO ACTUALIZAR A LA NUEVA VERSION EL AMSN
<dooglus> zF: one is about freedom, the other about price.
<soundray> theking_2100, you weren't supposed to enter the quote characters. Do a Ctrl-C, then do the cd command again.
<Seveas> Marticus, drop the caps
<Seveas> martin, drop the caps
<Seveas> martin, and we speak english in here...
<Angel_Dex> TT_TT i still get this error Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<Angel_Dex> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<soundray> theking_2100, you can probably get it back with arrow-up and edit the line.
<rewt_> ANyone have any luck with media readers?
<relachs> how would i tell windows to modify the NTLOADER so it add's an entry for linux?
<rewt_> I can't get mine working :(
<asymmetry> rewt_, do you mean flash card readers?
<martin> hola alguien me puede ayudar sobre como actualizar el amsn a la nueva version
<rewt_> Yes.
<rukuartic> Angel_Dex, What packages you trying to get?
<rewt_> I have a 6+1 media reader
<ubuntu_> there is a problem with french room i think, somebody can help me please? I have a big problem
<asymmetry> rewt_, yeah, mine works just fine
<Angel_Dex> rukuartic mostly K~ stuff
<Angel_Dex> and Gxine
<rewt_> Sd,ms/pro mmc, sm,xd
<Angel_Dex> and stuff
<rewt_> How did you get it working?
<rukuartic> Angel_Dex, Common packages? Or stuff thats really hard to find
<asymmetry> rewt_, the usual problem is that you dont have the scsi layer loaded in the kernel - thats pretty important, as linux uses scsi emulation for most external storage, and a lot of cd writers
<ubuntu_> no body?
<rewt_> asymmetry, so howdo I get it running?
<[DFC] EggMan> ubuntu_: whats your problem?
<theking_2100> i did  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<theking_2100>  then cd /mnt/Program\
<metho> thx
<Angel_Dex> rukuartic stuff thats in the Addapp interface like Kcolorpicker
<angelo`>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<rukuartic> Anyone know how to save an app that decided to hide itself?
<nickrud> ubuntu_: type, where you just typed, /join #ubuntu-fr    : that's the french channel
<Auci> Anyone here with nvidia cards ?
<Angel_Dex> rukuartic i mean chooser
<rukuartic> Angel_Dex, Are you using apt-get or synaptic?
<william> i get this error after following the tutorial on how to add the multiverse/universe things
<nickrud> rukuartic: um, what?
<asymmetry> relachs, first of all, you save that file that was created from the sudo dd command into the base dir of your windows install - then you open up a hidden/read-only/system file in C:\ called boot.ini, and add this line: C:\linux.bin="Whatever name here" then save it, and set the system/ro/hidden bits back on the file
<soundray> theking_2100, 'cd /mnt/Program\ Files' *everything* between the quote characters.
<ubuntu_> oh it's okay now, I go give my problem there thank you
<asymmetry> asymmetry, honestly, mine just autodetected and ran
<nickrud> ubuntu_: best of luck
<william> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<rukuartic> nickrud, Heh... I was running GKRellM and it's dissapeared... but its still running.
<Auci> PPL, how in gods name i install a driven on ubuntu.!
<ubuntu_> nickrud thank you
<Angel_Dex> rukuartic add applications and synaptic
<nickrud> rukuartic: alt-tab, that may bring it back
<rukuartic> Angel_Dex, Weird... What servers?
<rewt_> asymmetry, any idea how to get mine working?
<Seveas> william, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu* && sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> rukuartic: maybe
<ompaul> Auci, what is driver?
<rukuartic> nickrud, Nope...
<Angel_Dex> rukuartic Um? universe?
<soundray> Auci, you're not making sense, except it's clear that you are swearing.
<relachs> asymmetry, so basicly i need to install a bootloader on my linux partition first, right? If i do not do anything else realted to all this, nothing changes right?
<nickrud> rukuartic: then, killall gkrellm, and restart it
<rukuartic> nickrud, Rats. I wanted to keep it up :P
<rewt_> is gkrellm better than gdesklets?
<asymmetry> relachs, correct
<theking_2100> root@ubuntu:~# mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<theking_2100> root@ubuntu:~# cd /mnt/Program\
<theking_2100> > cd /mnt/Program\ Files
<theking_2100> -bash: cd: /mnt/Programcd: No such file or directory
<theking_2100> root@ubuntu:~#
<asymmetry> rewt_, first of all, does it show anything in dmesg?
<Seveas> theking_2100, don't paste in here please
<soundray> theking_2100, don't paste in here please.
<ompaul> theking_2100, please use a pastebin
<nickrud> rukuartic: I believe in drastic measures (I also use a hammer often when working on my car)
<Seveas> soundray, whoah 
<Auci> lol, ok ok, Im new to Ubuntu and I need to know how do I instaLL an Nvidia driver onto ubunto. ....
<theking_2100> sorry
<nickrud> rewt_: not necessarily, just usually
<soundray> theking_2100, try again 'cd /mnt/Program\ Files' *everything* between the quote characters.
<LiteHedded> my sound isn't working
<asymmetry> gdesklets has major mem leakage problems
<Seveas> soundray, if you quote, don't use a \
<rewt_> does it look better?
<relachs> asymmetry, C:\linux.bin="Whatever name here"? really linux.bin why this? is that the file that dd command showed me?
<Angel_Dex> v_v
<Seveas> soundray, -EDUMBASS, I didn't read good enough
<theking_2100> ok it worked
<rewt_> asymmetry, I dont know what to look for under dmesg
<ompaul> !tell Auci about nvidia
<asymmetry> relachs, sudo dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/media/floppy0/linux.bin bs=512 count=1 - See that part after 'of'?
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  post your /etc/apt/sources.list  and the error you're getting to pastebin
<angelo`> hey is there a way i can make ubuntu bootup into text mode and only go into the GUI if i tell it to
<ompaul> Auci, there is a message from the bot read it, it gives full instructions for installing Nvidia
<Seveas> angelo`, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<bjornkri> Does anyone know of a random wallpaper thingy?
<Angel_Dex> wastrel Um ok i shall
<Angel_Dex> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<angelo`> ok and then if i want to go into the GUI i just type startx right
<Seveas> angelo`, yup
<relachs> asymmetry, oh, that explains it :-P
<angelo`> thank you
<ompaul> Seveas, lart yourself that emessage is deprecated :)
<soundray> theking_2100, enter 'ls -1'
<rukuartic> Anyone know how to keep my settings in gkrellm?
<piromana> can you have two clocks/applets set to different time zones, for ijstance if you often work wiht someone in a different zone?
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<relachs> so i will copy the linux.bin to my c:\
<rewt_> rukuartic, do you like gkrellm?
<bjornkri> By that I mean a program that will change your wallpaper randomly after a set amount of time or every login and so on
<relachs> can you help me installing a boot loader?
<rukuartic> rewt_, Yep :P
<Gorrth> does someone know which components are meant when doing acpi -V
<rewt_> rukuartic, have you tried gDesklets?
<soundray> theking_2100, does any of the lines you see contain "Atmel" or something other that corresponds to your Wifi card?
<william> is there anyway to edit the settings in ubuntus default bittorrent clientg
<LiteHedded> my audio was working fine but now it's not! can someone help?
<asymmetry> relachs, ill explain the whole command do you
<asymmetry> relachs, to you, sorry
<rewt_> asymmetry, What should I look for i dmseg?
<Jormundgand> william: the default bittorrent client is and always has been underfeatured - use bittornado.
<rewt_> rukuartic, have you tried gDesklets?
<rukuartic> rewt_, Nope... same general idea?
<theking_2100> ok i understand the trick i see my windows program files
<rewt_> rukuartic, Send me a ss of yours and I'll reply with a ss of mine....   rewt.axs@gmail.com
<asymmetry> relachs, sudo dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/media/floppy0/linux.bin bs=512 count=1 - IF is InputFile. OF is outputfile. bs = block size. count = number of blocks. so youre telling it to read the first 512-byte block of /dev/hda5 - thats the boot sector of that partition
<rukuartic> rewt_, Not quite sure what a ss is.
<rewt_> rukuartic, screen shot
<asymmetry> rewt_, gimme a sec on that one...
<rewt_> rukuartic, aka "print screen" button?
<rukuartic> rewt_, http://halflight.hopto.org/ There it is, on the front page.
<theking_2100> i see my invetel folder
<CaNsA> when using the gimp image editor, how can i get the layer list to show?
<CaNsA> i cant find it
<amphi> CaNsA: ctrl-l
<CaNsA> cheers
<asymmetry> rewt_, anything related to the usb-storage module.
<rewt_> asymmetry, okay
<CaNsA> thx amphi
<william> ok i apt-get'd bittornado and it went through but how do i open it
<amphi> CaNsA: you can drag it to below the toolbox if you want it everpresent
<relachs> asymmetry, cool, was confused about the syntax (i do some java) :P
<theking_2100> soundray i use cd t enter the folder
<amphi> wastrel: you about?
<Silivrenion> i need help
<Silivrenion> this command isnt working
<wastrel> hi amphi
<Silivrenion> apt-get install linux-386
<rewt_> rukuartic, what's halflight?
<relachs> asymmetry, but before i need to install the bootloader no?
<soundray> theking_2100, do a 'ls' now
<wastrel> william:  try typing bittornado in the terminal?
<Seveas> Silivrenion, do you get 'Size Mismatch'?
<Silivrenion> Couldnt find package
<soundray> theking_2100, do you see many entries or just one?
<william> i tried
<asymmetry> relachs, yes, you do
<asymmetry> relachs, you use lilo, right?
<rewt_> rukuartic, what's your email? I'll send you a ss of my gDesklets :)
<william> says command not found
<Seveas> Silivrenion, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<theking_2100> soundray there are  2 files
<wastrel> william:  bummer :]     how about bit<tab><tab>    (i lurve tab complete)
<amphi> evenin, wastrel - just wondering if you tried the ipw2200-ap driver yet... I messed with a little, and it seemed to break ad-hoc mode for me, although the card appeared to switch to ad-hoc mode
<theking_2100> uninstall.exe and uninstall.key
<soundray> theking_2100, is it a .sys and a .inf?
<eggman> !sata
<ubotu> eggman: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<theking_2100> no
<eggman> !serial ATA
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eggman
<relachs> asymmetry, i do not know..
<Angel_Dex> wastrel @.@ Weirdness i just replaced my sources list with me old one (i did this once befor with no luck same probs) And i just installed 2 proggys fine @.@ What coulda been the problem?
<wastrel> amphi:  no i'm not likely to be messing with it until the semester's over
<william> haha didnt woork, only bitmap came up
<relachs> asymmetry, didnt the thing i can select the os to start is in MBR
<theking_2100> but in windows, drivers are in the systeme 32 isn't it?
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  the sources.list you were using had some sort of errors in it i imagine
<asymmetry> relachs, reboot your system - it should say if its grub or lilo
<wastrel> william:  try with a capital b?
<soundray> theking_2100, my Wifi drivers were under Program\ Files
<ompaul> eggman, what is on your mind?
<Angel_Dex> wastrel but i did this 2 times with now luck and i do it once more and luck? why so?
<Silivrenion> theres only one entry Seveas, and that is "deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main
<lampshade> ummm, is there a media player that doesn't instantly crash on a fresh install of Ubuntu?  I'm kinda surprised by this.  Both Totem, and then mplayer which I installed after totem kept dying, can't play anything without locking up
<william> nope
<martin> HOLA A TODOS ALGUIEN QUE HABLE EN ESPAOL?
<IdleOne> theking_2100:  quicker you stop thinking about how windows does things the quicker you will be happy you left windows ()
<ompaul> !es
<lampshade> well totem doesn't even try,  it just errors out.  Mplayer tries and then dies
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<theking_2100> what is the command to go up in the folder
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  heh i don't know - maybe there was a network problem between you & the repo and it got fixed...
<martin> thanks
<Seveas> martin, #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> theking_2100:  cd ..
<soundray> theking_2100, it might be that you have to look in system32, but I've no idea how we'd identify which ones are the ones for your Wifi.
<asymmetry> theking_2100, what kinda wifi you got?
<Seveas> Silivrenion, you are running a version that will soon be unsupported, and you are missing 80% of the software
<Angel_Dex> wastrel ahh a internet burp XP
<Silivrenion> Seveas, I am doing an install through a tutorial on the knoppix site :: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Seveas> Silivrenion, if you are installing NOW, install breezy
<Silivrenion> ...
<bosco> what is the command to find out how much hard drive space i have left   I know that                acpi-t                        tells me how much battery i have left plus the temp
<babyboy> how do i edit the sources.list? and add new line??
<sorush20> I wana be able to use xorg 6.9.0 are there any bineries?
<relachs> ok
<soundray> bosco, df
<wastrel> bosco:  df -h
<Silivrenion> I'm halfway through this installation, and I dont know what i'd have to change
<Angel_Dex> wastrel ive been having so many major problems this week TT_TT Including gettinga  bad block on a new 120gig
<Seveas> Silivrenion, that page if VERY outdated
<Silivrenion> seveas, its the only option i have for installation
<bosco> soundray,  what is the command to tell me how much hard drive space i have left
<slvmchn> what's the default cd burner for ubuntu?
<ompaul> Silivrenion, complete it and we will get you up to date a lot faster
<soundray> bosco, df
<Seveas> Silivrenion, why?
<slvmchn> not audio cd's, but data (mp3) cds
<babyboy> cd burner serpentine
<theking_2100> asymmetry i'v got a invetel 11B
<slvmchn> thx baby
<Angel_Dex> Seveas many thanks for the help you always give me
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm using the diveintopython to try and learn a bit, but it mentions "IDE" and I can't easily find what they mean by that. any ideas?
<asymmetry> theking_2100, never heard of it... sorry
<Silivrenion> seveas, floppy controller broken, and for some reason every linux distro, except knoppix-std isnt supported as a bootable cd by my computer
<martin> HOLA
<martin> hola a todos
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, you're welcome
<theking_2100> i just have a look through my window hdd
<wastrel> sexcopter8000m:  IDE = integrated development environment.  a nice editor/compiler/debugger thingy for programmers
<Seveas> martin, #ubuntu-es for spanish...
<ompaul> Silivrenion, what machine have you got?
<martin> no puedo entrar
<carpediem-sk> anyone know why automake always gives me errors about "does not support being defined conditionally"?
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: its a supermicro P6DNF server with dual pentium pro 200 MHz
<theking_2100> i should find what kind of file? .inf .sys or .drv
<sexcopter8000m> wastrel, thanks, so is that a generic term or a specific example?
<JLTorrente> martin, escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<wastrel> generic
<soundray> theking_2100, hold on, I have another idea...
<Silivrenion> seveas :: is there any way you can point me to resources similar to that walkthrough, but correct?
<pilen> any linux gamers here?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, cheers
<rend> anyone get photoshop running in linux?
<soundray> theking_2100, run 'find /mnt/Program\ Files -name *.inf | grep -i atmel' and tell me if it generates any output.
<thenuke> tried wine rend?
<rend> vmware wont run... gives me a blue screen when trying to start xp
<martin> ya lo hice y me manda que necesito to be a chanel operator to do that
<rend> thenuke, not yet
<thenuke> rend: or google photoshop ubuntu/linux ?
<rend> thenuke, have you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pilen> rend: try with wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %martin!*@*]  by Seveas
<thenuke> rend: no?
<rend> !wine
<thenuke> rend: my point was not that I should google it for you.
<IdleOne> martin escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> Silivrenion, poke me in 15 minutes 
<Silivrenion> ok, thanks
<rend> thenuke, you answered my question with another question, that wasnt what i was looking for.
<thenuke> rend: laugh.
<ompaul> Silivrenion, how much ram is in that?
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: 155 MB
<thenuke> rend: it was kind of an answer still :D
<Silivrenion> Anyone :: how do I unmount a mounted partition?
<ompaul> Silivrenion, ram with video card?
<thenuke> rend: since about 70-90% of ppl does not google before asking irc
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: seperate video card
<wastrel> Silivrenion:  umount
<theking_2100> soundray it's not possible to explor my driver cd and copy the .inf and .sys on the desktop,
<Silivrenion> ty wastrel
<theking_2100> ?
<ompaul> Silivrenion, umount /name/mountedpartition
* rend adds to his ignore list
<thenuke> rend: aaaaand if I had googled it before, I might me able to tell what I found out :)
<ompaul> Silivrenion, sudo umount /name/mountedpartition (sorry left out the sudo)
<rewt_> asymmetry, any luck?
<Gadi> has anyone else here had problems deboostrapping breezy today?
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: says device is busy, but its not
<soundray> theking_2100, it is a possibility. On your driver CD, the files will be compressed in a cab file, though.
<asymmetry> rewt_, usually most media readers are mounted as a usb storage device... so look for anything related to usb-storage in your dmesg log.
<ompaul> Silivrenion, what is the name of it ?
<soundray> theking_2100, you have to install the cabextract package to extract them.
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: /dev/sda2
<IdleOne> martin:  estas aqui?
<soundray> theking_2100, well, maybe they are uncompressed on your CD. It's worth a look.
<JLTorrente> martin no responde
<ompaul> Silivrenion, no what is it mounted as - do this df and tell us the name of it on the right
<rewt_> asymmetry, I dont see anything
<asymmetry> rewt_, anything with scsi-*?
<rewt_> scsi?
<Silivrenion> . /mnt/ubuntu
<asymmetry> yeah - media readers are mounted via scsi emulation a lot of time, most usb storage devices are
<kent_> Anyone here know anything about the nvidia drivers?
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<rewt_> well i dont see anything
<theking_2100> i found the driver and i copied the file on the desktop : i got 4file.sys and 2 file .inf
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: /mnt/ubuntu
<kent_> Yeah, I installed it and it worked until I restart. lots of fun
<ompaul> Silivrenion, something has a path open to it - so you may have a terminal open and it could be there
<CaNsA> amphi another q
<CaNsA> where is the color replacer?
<asymmetry> kent_, put it in your modules conf file?
<wastrel> what's a color replacer?
<kent_> Asymmetry, you mean xorg.conf?
<CaNsA> in the gimp - image editor
<soundray> theking_2100, okay. In the terminal, change to your desktop directory: 'cd /home/theking/Desktop'
<ompaul> Silivrenion, does that make sense?
<soundray> theking_2100, got it?
<asymmetry> kent_, no. if its a binary driver, its loaded as a module - you have to tell it to load that module each time it boots, so you can add it to whatever boot file you want
<asymmetry> kent_, used to have to do that with my sound card
<wastrel> CaNsA:  image-> colors iirc
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: theres nothing open with that... i'll restart the machine
<relachs> asymmetry, GNU GRUB :-)
<CaNsA> ?
<theking_2100> ok
<asymmetry> relachs, grub is a little less successful with this trick - tends to hang as soon as the grub loader boots up
<kent_> Asymmetry, OK. I see what you mean.
<ompaul> Silivrenion, something has it open
<wastrel> heh CaNsA sry i don't use grub much.  tools-> color tools  dialogs->color picker ?
<wastrel> er ,colormap
<relachs> asymetry, but it doesnt matter? i mean grub is on MBR right now which gets overwriotten anyway...
<relachs> so
<theking_2100> soundray yes got it
<asymmetry> relachs, if you wanna try it, we can
<soundray> theking_2100, now run 'ndiswrapper -i file.inf'. Replace "file" with one of the two actual filenames.
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: there were no active processes with it open... I just restarted the machine
<ompaul> Silivrenion, something had it open lsof would have found it for you
<kent_> Asymmetry, what do I need to type to load the module?
<Angel_Dex> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<relachs> asymmetry, err, that's makes me thinking, why did you want to know what i have on MBR anyway grub or lilo? Oo i mean that gets overwritten anyway?
<asymmetry> kent_, well, you said that it worked until you rebooted?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, ping
<sagarp> does Xgl/compiz on dapper right now support dual-screens?
<LiteHedded> I need help getting my audio working!!
<asymmetry> relachs, that way i can tell you what to do to install the loader on the partition instead of the mbr
<LiteHedded> it was working fine but now it's not!
<kent_> Asymmetry, yep. Thats right.
<asymmetry> relachs, the two programs work VERY differently
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, are you using breezy or dapper?
<pilen> how to mount the cd drive?
<asymmetry> kent_, well, what do you do to get it to work before you reboot?
<relachs> asymmetry, i see
<ompaul> Silivrenion, a program called lsof piped through grep would have found what had it open
<Silivrenion> k
<kent_> Asymmetry, I reinstall the drivers
<LiteHedded> Seveas you've been a great help before. perhaps you can help me with my audio?
<relachs> asymmetry, let's start, get's late here :D
<ompaul> Silivrenion,  lsof | grep ubuntu would have found it for you
<Silivrenion> ompaul :: alright, i'll use that next time
<asymmetry> kent_, yeah, thats not good... you know what, kent_ and relachs, do you two have AIM or something?
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  cat /dev/dsp
<Angel_Dex> Seveas breezy why?
<LiteHedded> wastrel: not giving me anything
<rockyburt> hm, installing dapper drake it picked up my wireless and configured it as eth1, problem is that the module it loads is bad and won't work -- but i can't seem to find the configuration for eth1 anyplace -- where can i configure this?
<LiteHedded> nm
<relachs> i have icq, why?
<LiteHedded> cat: /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  ok.  what sound card & driver are you using?
<asymmetry> relachs, because im losing you and kent in the chat
<ompaul> Silivrenion, with good hardware you can get long times between reboots and if there is a bigenough firewall or zero networking machine controlled it could be up for years
<LiteHedded> it's an intel card. builtin on my laptop
<kent_> Asymmetry, yeah I have aim. "pinballwizard007"
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  lspci | grep -i audio
<LiteHedded> driver is whatever kubuntu installed by default
<soundray> theking_2100, is it working?
<relachs> asymmetry, hear dof priv channel?
<LiteHedded> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<B_166-ER-X> can someone tell me how to mount an ipod on breezy ?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, someone is trying to pinpoint the errors
<hyperactivecrond> lmao XGL is awesome!
<hyperactivecrond> BUT
<hyperactivecrond> i can't start GNOME ordinarily
<hyperactivecrond> i have to go into failsafe
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, but dapper  is in #ubuntu+1
<hyperactivecrond> ompaul: fine
<ompaul> :)
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  lsmod | grep snd   - don't paste in here if multpile lines ;] 
<Angel_Dex> Seveas Ok meaning? ><
<LiteHedded> wastrel what do you need from it?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, that it could be solved soon 
<asymmetry> relachs, give me asec on that one
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  did you get any output?
<LiteHedded> yes
<theking_2100> soundray it intalled one of the file
<ianw_> I am trying to install eclipse-source, and it gives me a size mismatch error: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lucene/liblucene-java_1.4.3-5ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<ianw_> "   What can I do about this?
<CaNsA> where is the color replacer?
<CaNsA> in the gimp - image editor
<ianw_> hmm, that sucked. hehe
<timmay> is there a way to force my monitor into a higher resolution with a better refresh rate???? i could make it do 1280x1024 @85hz when i used to use windows, and now in 1280 the best in breezy is 60hz
<Angel_Dex> Seveas ah ok? but my problem solved itself somhow already?
<wastrel> CaNsA:  those menus didn't have what you needed?
<soundray> theking_2100, have you checked it with 'ndiswrapper -l'?
<rewt_> asymmetry, so I'm guessing I'm out of luck on my media reader?
<CaNsA> npe
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  put it on pastebin
<asymmetry> rewt_, not sure what to do with it, sorry
<CaNsA> nope*
<LiteHedded> link?
<relachs> asymetry, uhm u know what, i will just install win now and then get it to work anyhow lol
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> timmay ^^^^
* ompaul larts self
<relachs> brb
<LiteHedded> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9081
<wastrel> CaNsA:  how about double-clicking on the color under the tool buttons?
<theking_2100> it says driver available (i translated from french)
<carpediem-sk> quit
<IdleOne> 04333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333,-*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++//////////////////////////////666666633333377/82 70
<CaNsA> tried it
<IdleOne> +
<IdleOne> .02. .0
<LiteHedded> wastrel: did you get that?
<theking_2100> soundray it says driver available (i translated from french)
<Karko> i need help with installing ubuntu 5.10
<Karko> i came up with a problem
<timmay> ompaul, thanks!  I think I've gone through all of that already without nailing it down tho.. :/
<Karko> i have tried to find answer but of no help
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  yes just looking @ stuff
<soundray> theking_2100, great. Can you see a new interface in System-Admin-Network?
<LiteHedded> ok thanks!
<ompaul> timmay, you are using 5.10?
<timmay> yep
<timmay> Linux sempy 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<timmay> whoops
<Seveas> IdleOne, cat on the keyboard?
<Angel_Dex> Seveas meep? im sorry did i not say it fixed itself? many apologys
<Karko> after this screen ( http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/images/ubuntu5.10-asennus/ubuntu5.10-asennus27.png ) comes the part where you install packages, at xserver-xorg the screen flashes few times, after the "installing packages" is done it goes to a screen where it says loading GNOME i guess, after that it goes into a black screen and the computer freezes. if i restart it freezes after the darkbrown ubuntulogo screen with OK things
<ompaul> timmay, actually you have given me an idea, was it only when you upgraded your kernel did you start having those issues with your box?
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  system->preferences->sound, do you have sound server enabled?
<Billy> hey.. does anyone know how I would be able to install respositories without a connection to the net... ie build-essentials?
<Angel_Dex> Seveas i switched back to my old list for the 10th time and it just worked all of a sudden
<LiteHedded> where is system>preferences
<LiteHedded> I'm in kde btw
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, thanks
<timmay> ompaul, no actually.. i haven't been able to get 1280x1024 at anything higher than 60hz since i intially installed a few months ago
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  nvm kde doesn't have that i don't think...
<soundray> theking_2100, what's going on? Are you happy?
<thingfish> so how's ubuntu working for you guys?  is it buggy?
<timmay> ompaul,  i lived with a lower resolution for a while, but now i want that desktop space back without my eyes watering
<Angel_Dex> Seveas Sorry again who was working on the problem?
<ompaul> timmay, well you need to take those steps again as on that page since you did the upgrade
<badri_> karko: what happens if you do ctrl+alt+f11 after the "freeze"?
<soundray> thingfish, never had a more stable, predictable system.
<Karko> badn wait a sec, ill try
<InnerF|RE> can someone help me with my resolv.conf?
<theking_2100> soundray
<Billy> hey.. does anyone know how I would be able to install respositories without a connection to the net... ie build-essentials? anyone? pleaaaaase?
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, the archive maintainer
<theking_2100> soundray bad news...
<thingfish> soundray: hehe I bet you have never installed Debian sarge.
<asymmetry> soundray, kubuntu blew up on me... but ubuntu is running great
<timmay> i did a bunch of tricks from different sites and it helped me get more refresh rates in the other resolutions..
<badri_> karko: ctrl+alt+f1 (not f11) sorry
<theking_2100> soundray it doesn't appears
<soundray> thingfish, many times. It wasn't stable then, though...
<Angel_Dex> Seveas wow You went that high? @.@ for little old me? im flatterd lol
<Karko> kk, a sec
<timmay> ompaul, k.. i'll try that then.. thanks
<soundray> theking_2100, no worries...
<theking_2100> but at least i understood how i should do
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, you're not the only one with errors unfortunately
<LiteHedded> anyone have any ideas?
<x2kx> what is metacity and how can i use it?
<x2kx> i want to use some themes for it
<soundray> theking_2100, did you go on following that howto-webpage?
<ompaul> timmay, well you have more "compute" time under your belt now it should be easier :)
<piromana> is there a way to dock an applet in the panel?
<Billy> people, say i dont have an internet connection, is there anyway to download speciific packages from ubuntu?
<Billy> to install?
<Angel_Dex> Seveas ah so this has happened many times the same thing>? Thats sad i hope it gets fixed soon it was really aggervating then even more so that it fixed itself tho a relief none the less
<Karko> badri_: nothing
<Karko> the computer totally freezes
<Karko> all i can do is restart thru powerplug
<pete_> hmm my printer seems to be stuck
<InnerF|RE> can someone help me with my resolv.conf?
<pete_> how do i cancel all jobs
<theking_2100> soundray i will directly find the driver on windows put it in my usb key then load it like we did
<timmay> ompaul, i was hoping it would be easy from the start haha.. i'm by no means a stranger to text CLI's and config files :)
<badri_> karko: so the problem is not just x-server misconfiguration..
<soundray> theking_2100, no, the driver is okay, I think.
<soundray> theking_2100, did you run modprobe ndiswrapper?
<timmay> i just deal with so much technology at work these days, i don't even use this pc at home very often anymore
<Seveas> Angel_Dex, you were trying to install gxine, right?
<Billy> is htere a package manager which i can downlaod on cd for ubuntu
<theking_2100> soundray no i don't know what is it
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  what does aplay -l   give you?
<badri_> karko: does the live cd work for you?
<soundray> theking_2100, you still have the # prompt, correct?
<badri_> karko: or do you have a knoppix cd with you?
<lambros> hello
<lnx_> how do you make an application automatically start when you log in?
<Karko> badri_ the problem comes in the part where you first install the ubuntu itself, then its done and you need to take off the cd, boot and it starts to install packages, after installing packages it tries/does load gnome and then comes this black screen
<theking_2100> soundray yes
<soundray> lnx_, are you on dapper yet?
<jepler> Hi.  I'm running breezy.  I get an error when I try to install python2.4-numarray.  Can anyone help me out?   apt-get says this: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/libg2c0_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<lnx_> soundray: yes
<nickrud> lnx_, System-Preferences->Sessions, add them to the startup tab
<timmay> lnx: in the sessions area under preferences
<soundray> theking_2100, enter 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Karko> badri_ no i only have ubuntu 5.10 i386 cd with me
<Seveas> jepler, please wait and try later, known problem and we're working on it
<B_166-ER-X> can someone tell me how to mount an ipod on breezy ? please .
<soundray> lnx_, well done!
<jepler> Seveas: OK, thanks
<soundray> lnx_, check out System-Preferences-Sessions
<nickrud> soundray, beat you :)
<theking_2100> soundray ok
<fangorious> is there a trick to getting the espresso installer to use LVM partitions for the root partition?
<lnx_> soundray: thx, dapper installed good, just stopped my gdesklets from starting, but didnt fix the fan unfortunately
<badri_> can you try pressing ctrl+c when it says "Starting GNOME".
<lambros> can anyone explain how to "register a nickname"?  The online instructions make no sense :-)  They talk about typing "/msg nickserv ..." but I haven't a clue what it's about.
<InnerF|RE> ah this is pointless
<timmay> lnx: my gdesklets takes a crap on me every once and a while to the point where i have to reinstall to get it running right again
<badri_> karko: can you try pressing ctrl+c when it says "Starting GNOME".
<soundray> nickrud, argh!
<Billy> ./msg nickserv emailaddress password
<eldad_> hallo! How do I get a laptop to SUSPEND2RAM by itself after a defenite IDL time?
<soundray> :)
<Karko> it only said starting gnome once, after the package installation
<badri_> karko: I am not sure if you can time it right
<Seveas> jepler, if you could try in 30 minutes and report whether there are still problems I'd be very grateful
<soundray> theking_2100, now check the Network dialog again.
<nickrud> soundray, I'll take even a meaningless win today ;(
<jepler> Seveas: OK, I'll probably try again sometime in the next 2 hours.
<Karko> badri_ after reboot it goes to the black screen after the darkbrown ubuntulogo screen with loading stuff and saying OK, it only mentioned gnome during the package installation thingy
<Fujitsu> The mirrors really seem to be having problems lately.
<Seveas> eldad_, that will be possible in dapper
<badri_> karko: Does it freeze when it says "Initializing modules"?
<Karko> badri_ no
<soundray> lnx_, that's annoying. I guess it's a kernelcompile next, then...
<Seveas> Fujitsu, someone is working hard as we speak to find and solve the problem
<Fujitsu> Good.
<Zanza> Can anyone tell me what provides iwlib.h?
<eldad_> Seveas: impossible at the moment?!
<Fujitsu> I got it working, however...
<Karko> badri_ only it freezes when the black screen and it crashes thewhole comp
<soundray> Zanza, libiw-dev
<theking_2100> soundray still nothing
<badri_> karko: Do you remember the last message with "OK" that it says before it freezes?
<LiteHedded> someone please help with my audio
<Seveas> eldad_, it's most likely possible but involves editing files and knowing a few magic incantations
<jepler> Zanza: apt-file search can provide the answer to questions like that.
<Karko> nope its so quick
<lnx_> i'm not sure, i'm gonna research the bios a bit
<badri_> karko: what is your computer make? specs?
<fangorious> eldad_: you can set it to suspend at a certain battery % using gnome-power-manager
<Zanza> Thanks, jepler, I thought I had tried.
<shingoki> I'm sure I used to be able to install realplayer just from a package, but now I have something that prompts me to install a nonexistent rpm file
<Zanza> And thanks for the answer, soundray
<Karko> badri_ its an 866mhz intel pentium III with 512mb sdram and voodoo3 graphics driver
<LiteHedded> someone please help with my audio
<jepler> Zanza: I saw that you'd already gotten an answer, but I wanted to make sure you knew about apt-file.
<fangorious> eldad_: actually it looks like you can have it sleep after an idle time in gnome-power-manager as well as a battery charge level
<soundray> theking_2100, when you translated "driver available", did it say something like "hardware present" as well?
<jcole> i'm having a hell of a time trying to make pdfs from gnome or cups... is ubuntu breezy broke?
<eldad_> Seveas, fangorious : can you explain? I have the suspend working with the sleep button, and it seems to suspend under the...
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  what does aplay -l   give you?
<theking_2100> soundray only my file name present
<furiouslettuce> does anybody know how to specify a desktop for an app to startup on?
<fangorious> eldad_: do you have gnome-power-manager installed (not the battery monitor applet)
<Zanza> jepler, just a little frustrated trying to get xsupplicant working with leap authentication.
<furiouslettuce> i want to start a script in bash but i want it on my second desktop
<furiouslettuce> [workspace] 
<soundray> theking_2100, you may have to unplug the Wifi and plug it back in.
<fangorious> does dapper not support installing to an LVM partition mounted to / ?
<LiteHedded> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]  Subdevices: 0/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<LiteHedded> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]  Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<wastrel> furiouslettuce:  --display <display>
<furiouslettuce> thanks wastrel :)
<wastrel> furiouslettuce:  er, that should work for X apps, not sure about bash stuff
<bipolar> has anyone gotten the ATI driver to work in dapper?
<Seveas> jepler, can you please apt-get update and retry - it should be fixed
<wastrel> furiouslettuce:  er, that is for dual monitor... not virtual desktops
<theking_2100> soundray it changes absolutly nothing
<fangorious> bipolar: works for me using mlomker's howto
<bipolar> fangorious, got a link to the howto? :)
<fangorious> bipoler v 8.22.5 in both breezy and dapper
<wastrel> hmm i was useless ;] 
<bipolar> hmmm.....
<LiteHedded> man ubuntu just gives me one headache after another
<eldad_> Seveas, fangorious : I can suspend using the command "sudo pmi action suspend" but this requires a password (which I gues can be given when I away. I used to have the Gnome-power-manager only it didn't suspend even though I belive it was configured correctly (I would obviously appreciate your input)
<furiouslettuce> yeah wastrel :)
<furiouslettuce> just got that
<furiouslettuce> npp
<furiouslettuce> *np
<fangorious> bipolar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<furiouslettuce> thanks anyways
<theking_2100> should i do 'ndiswrapper -l' again?
<pdc303> what do I need to do to get mp3 playback? Rhythmbox is still saying "not an audio stream"
<wastrel> furiouslettuce:  someone was asking about the 2nd monitor thing yesterday :] 
<badri_> karko: hold on, let me check
<bimberi> ubotu tell pdc303 about mp3
<Karko> ok
<LiteHedded> wastrel any other ideas?
<jepler> Seveas: I ran this command, and got the same error:  $ sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install python2.4-numarray
<jepler> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/libg2c0_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<jerware> fellaz
<soundray> theking_2100, yes
<jerware> why would sudo exept my root password but not su or su -    ?
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  i dunno looks like your chipset is recognized but not your card...  don't know where to go from here sry
<fangorious> eldad_: if i right-click on the gnome-power-manager notification area icon and select Preferences, there is a slider labeled "Put computer to sleep after"
<LiteHedded> Seveas you wanna take a crack at it? :)
<LiteHedded> it was working right after install
<Seveas> jepler, the us. mirror may still be broken, try archive.ubuntu.com
<fangorious> eldad_: I've never used it. I can say that gnome-power-manager in dapper is much better than what's in breezy
<fangorious> eldad_: i've never used that setting, I use gnome-power-manager though
<jepler> Seveas: by changing sources.list, or in some other way?
<timmay> is dapper stable enough to switch to from breezy at this point??
<theking_2100> soundray still the 2 files present
<furiouslettuce> wastrel - it's just screen instead of display :)
<wastrel> furiouslettuce:  good to know
<_keroppi_> Am I going to come across complications for installing xgl if I installed ubuntu hoary, then upgraded to dapper using my sources.list?
<Seveas> jepler, by changing sources.list
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<fangorious> timmay: no easy answer to that. it depends on your hardware
<pdc303> bimberi: I installed gstreamer0.8-mad and Rhythmbox still doesn't read mp3s
<_keroppi_> timmay: I'm running it now, you can run into all sorts of problem.s
<theking_2100> soundray i will try with windows driver
<fangorious> timmay: and unless someone here has the exact same hardware set, nobody will be able to predict how you will fare with any certainty
<eldad_> fangorious: I didn't understand - what do u use for auto suspending. I have the menu you mentioned only it never worked for me!
<theking_2100> i'm going to sleep now
<timmay> ahh k... i was kind of considering it..
<bimberi> pdc303: hm, usually works, do you get an error message you can google?
<fangorious> eldad_: i don't have it suspend after x minutes. I have it hibernate at 5% battery, and that works
<timmay> i have a 64 bit chip too id like to run a 64 bit OS for at some point... breezy 64bit didn't like my hardware though so i had to drop down to 32bit
<theking_2100> soundray i'm going to sleep now
<soundray> theking_2100, me too. Too bad we couldn't fix it.
<theking_2100> soundray  thx for helping me
<badri_> karko: can you boot with the boot option "acpi=off" and see if it fixes it?
<Karko> how do i do that
<soundray> theking_2100, you will get it to work, though, if you go through that Howto thoroughly.
<jepler> Seveas: it worked that time.
<Karko> i put the cd in and instead of pressing enter i type that?
<Seveas> jepler, cool
<soundray> theking_2100, all the best!
<badri_> karko: When you boot grub presents a menu
<lnx_> is there a way to create a trash icon on the desktop?
<theking_2100> soundray  can u just remember me the command to be the root
<jepler> Seveas: should I put back the us. in my sources.list?  I assume I'll generally get better download speeds that way?
<LiteHedded> can anyone help with my audio?
<ivo_> Hi people
<eldad_> fangorious: I guess there's a problem with my gnome-power-manager. it has "suspend" in its menu but that does nothing on my laptop
<badri_> karko: and allows you to edit boot options by typing an e
<soundray> theking_2100, sudo -i
<Silivrenion> can someone in here say my username, so I can test something?
<soundray> theking_2100, nice trick:
<Karko> badri_ do i type it in here? http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/images/ubuntu5.10-asennus/ubuntu5.10-asennus01.png
<fangorious> eldad_: bummer. i suggest filing a bug
<bipolar> fangorious, do I still build using ubuntu/Breezy or do I change that to ubuntu/Dapper?
<_jason> lnx_: yes, go to: applications menu -> system tools -> configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_visible and check it (or something similar)
<Seveas> jepler, us.a.u.c is still broken - so for the moment please don't. but in a day or so ou should
<theking_2100> soundray thx for your time
<fangorious> anyone have dapper with / mounted to an LVM partition?
<soundray> theking_2100, run 'history >command.txt' to store everything you've entered in a file.
<fangorious> bipolar: I used ubuntu/Dapper
<bipolar> awesome... ty
<soundray> theking_2100, well, the last hundred or so lines.
<soundray> theking_2100, bonne nuit
<theking_2100> soundray good night and thx a lot
<pdc303> bimberi:  "the file is not an audio stream" for an mp3.  Google isn't helping much.   No player will play it so it must be a codec issue
<eldad_> fangorious: but I guess there's something which is mal-configured since I can suspend from the terminal and sleep button...
<LiteHedded> can anyone help with my audio?   :)
<badri_> karko: yes, type linux acpi=off
<Twisty> good day
<Karko> badri_ so it will look like boot: linux acpi=off
<bimberi> pdc303: is it just one file or same for others?
<badri_> karko: yes
<pdc303> bimberi: same for others. all known-working mp3s
<zerephath> I have installed Kat and it indicates that I need to have a kernel module called lnotify enabled for it to automatically track files as they are added...I tried modprobing lnotify, but it is not named as this..anyone help?
<bimberi> pdc303: kk :/
<jepler> Seveas: thanks for all your help.
<fangorious> eldad_: well, i had a problem with g-p-m on breezy where suspending by closing the lid would cause an endless loop of suspend-on-resume, and that was resolved as 'works in dapper'. you're problem may be a similar situation. filing a bug is probably the best bet, as the problem will be looked at by the g-p-m author
<pdc303> bimberi: apt-get says: gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<Karko> badri_ i think it started the installer, it asks me to choose a language now
<badri_> karko: cool
<RemyLaptop> hi folks!
<Karko> badri_ was i ment to press enter after the linux acpi=off ?
<bimberi> pdc303: yep, sorry i'm short of ideas at this point :/
<RemyLaptop> question: I just upgraded to breezy from hoary, and for some reason a lot of the icons have disappeared
<badri_> karko: yes
<fangorious> pdc303: breezy or dapper?
<RemyLaptop> any ideas why?
<pdc303> fangorious: Dapper4
<RemyLaptop> for example, the icon for the "show desktop" button is no longer there
<eldad_> fangorious: i'll do that... how do I get dapper to work...? :)
<fangorious> pdc303: dapper uses gstreamer 0.10, look for gstreamer0.1-plugins-ugly
<C_J_Pro> Anyone here having problems with Firefox 1.5.0.1 constantly crashing under Breezy?
<RemyLaptop> plus all the other files now just have blank icons, where they used to show previews
<lnx_> _jason, I don't have a configuration editor in system tools
<pdc303> fangorious:  0.10 > 0.8  ??
<Karko> badri_ what am i supposed to do now
<_jason> lnx_: are you using breezy?
<Karko> badri_ go thru the whole installation process again?
<lnx_> dapper
<fangorious> eldad_: well, dapper is still beta. you can download an image from cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4 at your own risk
<wastrel> RemyLaptop:  your gnome icon theme may be broken?  check system->preferences->theme  theme details
<badri_> karko: are you already done with the installation?
<fangorious> pdc303: yes it's version .ten rather than .eight
<Karko> badri_ no i didint go further with the language
<_jason> lnx_: okay, maybe they moved it.  Run 'gconf2' in a terminal if you can't find it
<RemyLaptop> thanks wastrel
<LiteHedded> can anyone help with my audio?   :)
<lambros> hi, I'm totally new to "X-chat gnome" :-)  Is there somewhere I can go to learn how to use this thing?  I clicked on the link at the top of the screen: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup but it doesn't make sense to a newbie like me :-)  What is the "/msg serv..." gibberish all about?
<badri_> karko: did you have problems in the installation itself or is the installation complete already and you cannot boot now?
<phbc50> C_J_Pro> happens sometimes, several problems I don't know why exactly
<_jason> lnx_: oops, I mean gconf-editor :)
<pdc303> fangorious: .10 > .8   - that's just silly
<bimberi> RemyLaptop: Yes, resetting your theme should fix some of those issues
<RemyLaptop> wastrel, that was it.  you legend :)
<IdleOne> lambros:  type /msg nickserv help
* wastrel is a legend
<badri_> karko: I will be back in 5 mins
<eldad_> fangorious: thanx... do u know how to script an auto suspend, say... using "cron" and "pmi action suspend"
<Karko> badri_ not sure really, at some point of the installation it told me the main thingy is done and take off the cd-rom and reboot, i did take the cd off and reboot, it went to the darkbrown screen and then installing packages, after intalling packages it had the starting gnome nad then blackscreen
<lambros> Thanks, IdleOne, I'll give it a try.
<fangorious> lnx_: Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor, and you can enable the Configuration Editor menu item
<fangorious> eldad_: sorry, never ventured that far into it
<fangorious> pdc303: yeah, but it's pretty standard fare
<lnx_> _jason, well checking it didn't make the icon appear
<yonkeltron> would anyone happen to know how to correct size mismatch errors with packages?
<_jason> lnx_: that's a bug then because it does on breezy
<bimberi> lnx_: top left?
<lnx_> _jason, do i need to restart nautilus or anything?
<lnx_> bimberi, nothing
<wastrel> yonkeltron:  trying to install stuff with apt?
<yonkeltron> wastrel: yes
<bimberi> lnx_: hm, works here (flight4)
<_jason> lnx_: happens instantly for me, you can just make a launcher to 'nautilus trash:///' instead I guess
<yonkeltron> wastrel: but the same thing happened with synaptic
<wastrel> yonkeltron:  known problem, being worked on right now
<yonkeltron> wastrel: thank you so much. is there something i can do to help?
<fangorious> lnx_: what's not appearing?
<wastrel> yonkeltron:  i dunno, i'm just repeating what i saw someone else say :] 
<lnx_> fangorious, trash or computer
<yonkeltron> wastrel: haha! thanks a bunch then. at least it's being worked on eh?
<pdc303> fangorious: installed. I see /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so exists now. Still not mp3 playback >.<
<zerephath> how does one install smb4k suid root?
<badri> karko: I am back
<wastrel> yonkeltron:  the hardworking developers are on the case apparently
<zerephath> synaptic seems to have avoided this..
<pdc303> fangorious: Ignore that :)
<badri> karko: I presume you are done with the installation and cannot boot
<lambros> Umm.. typing "/msg nickserv help" isn't helping.  I can see ">nickserv<" in the left column, and "help" in the right column.  Perhaps the help system is down?
<fangorious> pdc303: so it's playing now?
<yonkeltron> zerephath: synaptic faltered as well
<pdc303> fangorious: It has loaded the mp3. Audio output is the next step...
<wastrel> lambros:  maybe your client is autoignoring because of a flood response, maybe the reply is in a different tab.
<Angel_Dex> How can i tell what action si can do in the terminal with a phrase? i thought it was putting a - after it
<bimberi> lambros: If you click 'FreeNode' at the top left the reply should be there
<lnx_> got it
<lnx_> nevermind
<zerephath> yonkeltron: Well...it is probably intentional..but I don't want to have to drop to a term everytime I need to snag something off of the other boxes
<fangorious> pdc303: baby steps, you run the mixer and make sure the channels aren't muted or at zero volume?
<IdleOne> lambros:  there is a tab at the top of your screen called notices click on that
<pdc303> fangorious: no worries. I know how to work the mixer :P
<yonkeltron> zerephath: i hear you. i keep several terms open all the time
<pdc303> fangorious: anyway, it's playing nicely thanks
<zerephath> If that were the goal I would just keep gentoo and run command line :)
<Laibsch> Can I use debootstrap from my Debian system to install ubuntu?
<lnx_> what's the command to make a starter for home?
<fangorious> pdc303: if you want aac, you need to install libfaad/libfaac and compile gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly from source (unless they've added it to the repo since I looked)
<jadams> does anyone know how to set up multiple machines on my network to play the audio stream from a particular computer?  Specifically, I'm looking to have machines in various parts of the house all synchronously playing what's on my living room PC's rhythmbox...
<_jason> lnx_: there should be an option in gconf for that too
<AskHL> Hello, I cannot type the pipe "|" character in the following programes: JBuilder, NetBeans, Maple. This can be quite irritating. Does anyone have an idea about which keyboard configurations might be tinkered with to solve this problem?
<lnx_> _jason, no i know, i wanted to add a launcher to a gdesklet
<lnx_> _jason: I should say i accidently deleted the one i had
<_jason> lnx_: just do 'nautilus /home/username'
<pdc303> fangorious: great. Could you also suggest a source for libdvdcss2? I see it's not in the repo
<_jason> ubotu: tell pdc303 about dvd
<xiaoyu> is there a version of mplayer that do not need install
<jjjjjjj> hello.  I want to add a user but don't see any "must change pw at next logon" option.
* tck_ font test
<_jason> xiaoyu: ? you want mplayer without installing it?
<fangorious> pdc303: i haven't gotten that far yet
<xiaoyu> yes
<xiaoyu> have you
<_jason> xiaoyu: how do you want it to get on your computer?
* IdleOne automagically install/not really install mplayer
* bimberi wonders if 'compiling' is meant
<pdc303> thank you fangorious. thank you _jason.
<tck_> evening everybody
<_jason> ubotu: tell xiaoyu about mplayer
<_jason> xiaoyu: see if that helps you
<lambros> I can't see any tabs anywhere.  And I can't see any "FreeNode" text anywhere.  I have a menubar: "IRC Edit Network Discussion Go Help".  Below that at the left is "Ubuntu Servers" with "#ubuntu" selected beneath it.
<math1221> i am getting a fetch failed, mismatch error when trying to install kde....anybody know what the problem could be?
<xiaoyu> i can not install it
<IdleOne> lambros:  best place to get help with xchat is #xchat type /j #xchat
<bimberi> lambros: try clicking on 'Ubuntu Servers'
<jjjjjjj> ubotu:  tell me about adding a user and when they logon they have to change the password.  :)
<IdleOne> lambros:  www/xchat.org/help may help you also
<IdleOne> lambros:  www.chat.org/help may help you also
<IdleOne> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<wastrel> lambros:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<IdleOne> for get it
* wastrel thinks out of the box
<xiaoyu> ths
<xiaoyu> but my english is poor
<tck_> www.xchat.org/help is handy
<IdleOne> tck_:  thanks lol
<_jason> xiaoyu: what is your native language?
<yonkeltron> xiaoyu: you are doing very well. don't worry about it
<xiaoyu> chinese
<Angel_Dex> how do i see what commands i can do with a phrase int he terminal?
<math1221> anyone?
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<wastrel> math1221:  known problem in the repos, devs are working on it...  try again later
<_jason> xiaoyu: okay, just let me know if you do not understand something I say.  Do you get an error trying to install mplayer by following the wiki guide?
<dsaa|away> is it posible to install ubuntu directly from HD to HD?
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, there are so many we would be here for a couple of days, best to look for an introduction to the "bash" shell
<jjjjjjj> ubotu: passwords
<ubotu> password is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<wastrel> there's a good guide to commands on the wiki
<math1221> wastrel, thanks
<Laibsch> dsaa|away: What do you mean?
<wastrel> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<xiaoyu> i just used the tool sy--
<_jason> xiaoyu: you can also try #ubuntu-zh for help in chinese if you want, just type: /join #ubuntu-zh
<bimberi> dsaa|away: you might find something here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Angel_Dex> ompaul i remember somone showing me one and it was like enter your phrase then - after and it showed what commands can be done starting with that prhase
<nickrud> Angel_Dex, for good info on command line stuff, go to tldp.org, and look at the bash stuff under guides
<xiaoyu> thank you
<Angel_Dex> ompaul altho i think i got the - wrong with another key
<bimberi> Angel_Dex: the TAB key
<xiaoyu> i have anothere problem
<Angel_Dex> bimberi ah hah~! many thanks
<lambros> Ok, thanks for your help.  I'll see what I can figure out.  Clicking on 'Ubuntu Servers' was helpful.  I don't understand what the "#xchat type /j #xchat" is all about.
<bimberi> Angel_Dex: yw :)
<wastrel> lambros:  irc commands start with a  /
<xiaoyu> words in the up window do not display full
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, type a letter hit tab take the word you see on screen and type man that word so m tab will give several words including man (which is a command) so start with man man :-) then you can do the alphabet
<dsaa|away> thanks bamberi
<xiaoyu> do you know why
<nickrud> better yet, buy the blessed bash book from o'rielly
<wastrel> lambros:   so you can join a channel by typing  /join <channelname>   /j  is a shorter version
<wastrel> lambros:  channels all start with a #
<Angel_Dex> many thanks all
<Angel_Dex> im out to fiddel
<Angel_Dex> later
<LiteHedded> wastrel: i have two artsd running could that be the problem
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, question: how can I watch .wmv files in ubunutu?
<RemyLaptop> the "totem" player says it's missing a codec
<_jason> RemyLaptop: install totem-xine and w32codecs
<wastrel> LiteHedded:  mebby :]   kill one ?
<RemyLaptop> k
<_jason> ubotu: tell RemyLaptop about w32codecs
<LiteHedded> heh
<LiteHedded> k
<LiteHedded> no luck
<LiteHedded> is alsa installed?
<theplateau> im not able to compile anything correctly, any suggestions for packages that could ix this
<LiteHedded> cus I don't have alsaconfig
<RemyLaptop> thanks _jason
<RemyLaptop> :-)
<theplateau> i apt-get gcc and make
<_jason> theplateau: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<broam> Hello all
<AMDXP> ok I have a AMD 64 Athlon when i try to install the i386 Breezy it locks up at the xserver install 71% but when i run the Breezy 64 it installs fine
<theplateau> ty
<slvmchn> how do you format a usb disk (256 megs) in ubuntu?
<slvmchn> i can't figure it out
<[Billy] > wow its hard to get help in a channel with 670 users :p
<broam> brb
<_jason> theplateau: and of course you need the proper dependencies for whatever it is you are compiling (usually you need the -dev packages)
<AMDXP> [Billy] :  LOL
<[Billy] > seriously, cant get a word in with anyone noticing :p
<theplateau> thanks man that worked
<_jason> [Billy] : it's probably easier when there are more users
<_jason> more people to help
<[Billy] > less easier to get noticed _jason
<_jason> also true
<wastrel> [Billy] :  you just joined and got a response to the first 2 things you said
<slvmchn> when i right click the usb disk on the desktop it doesn't show any "format" option
<[Billy] > more people to help, and more people who need help
<slvmchn> on my windows machine it shows 255 megs free, on this one it shows 10 megs
<slvmchn> can't figure out why
<lambros> Ah, I see.  So this long box is used for commands (starting with '/') as well as normal chat messages.
<yonkeltron> wastrel: do you remember who said it?
<RemyLaptop> question: is there any way of accessing MSN Messenger on Ubuntu ?
<[Billy] > wastrel: i joined about 20 minutes early but gave u coz no1 was noticing my messages ;)
<[Billy] > yes reggaemanu
<[Billy] > RemyLaptop
<wastrel> yonkeltron:  it was Seveas (i think he's a dev)
<wastrel> RemyLaptop:  i believe there's a msn plugin for gaim
<broam> Morning all
<kdean06> Can someone help me install the drivers I need for my 3Com 3c905B network card?
<[Billy] > what package does pppoe come in?
<yonkeltron> Seveas: SYN
<broam> Someone said they needed some help and wasn't getting it?
<lambros> Thanks for your help.  Sorry to bother you with this newbie stuff :-)
<twysted> RemyLaptop> amsn or gaim
<RemyLaptop> !amsn
<AMDXP> slvmchn: dunno at least it shows up for you
<ubotu> well, amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<broam> kdean06: The drivers should already be installed... 3c905b is a very common card
<RemyLaptop> ta
<xiaoyu> _jason:can you help me
<McJerry> every time i reboot ubuntu dapper  2.6.15-15-386 i have to ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to get name resolve to work......can someone help me fix this
<bimberi> [Billy] : pppoeconf
<[Billy] > thanks
<bimberi> [Billy] : yw
<broam> kdean06: are you having trouble getitng an eth0 device to show up?
<McJerry> no
<[Billy] > bimberi: im a linux noob, apt-get install pppoeconf??
<_jason> xiaoyu: sure, with mplayer still?
<broam> McJerry: I had that problem too...did you install from Flight or upgrade from breezy?
<bimberi> [Billy] : yes, although its  sudo apt-get ...
<xiaoyu> no
<kdean06> broam, No. The card works at boot, but it dies. I was getting an error earlier but I can't seem to find it now...
<_jason> xiaoyu: ok, just ask your question then :)
<[Billy] > bimberi: i always sudo -s -H before i start anything
<xiaoyu> how can you add my name defor your words
<broam> kdean06: You might have some luck grepping your logs
<McJerry> broam: i upgraded from breezy about 2 months back, all was working fine however until about a week ago
<bimberi> [Billy] : fair enough then :)
<_jason> xiaoyu: just type the beginning of my name: _ja and then press <TAB>
<bimberi> [Billy] : no sudo required
<broam> McJerry: Hmm.  I remember that there was some config change that made your network card show up twice in a configuration file
<furiouslettuce> how would i start a command line program on startup [and get it to keep running] ? i've tried entering gnome-terminal -e "command" into the sessions at 50, but to no avail
<RemyLaptop> Ok, I followed the instructions to install the w32codecs, but it failed
<broam> McJerry: I know reinstalling from flight fixes it, but most people can't do that
<broam> furiouslettuce: type & after it to background the process
<RemyLaptop> I take it back
<RemyLaptop> worked now :)
<xiaoyu> _jason, l have another question
<[Billy] > bimberi: lets hope for the best now :p need to get modem working under ubuntu
<furiouslettuce> broam - thanks :)
<broam> furiouslettuce: So like... gnome-terminal &
<_jason> xiaoyu: you can just ask it
<broam> furiouslettuce: will launch a separate gnome-terminal.  You can exit the original terminal and it won't close the app
<xiaoyu> _jason, the words in the up window can't display full
<bimberi> [Billy] : good luck with that, can be interesting if it's a winmodem
<McJerry> broam: surely if it is a config file prob somewhere, there should be no need to reinstall
<broam> McJerry: Yeah.  I was having other problems with X (nasty ones) and I was trying to reinstall to see if I could duplicate it
<xiaoyu> _jason, do you know why
<[Billy] > bimberi its a USB ADSL modem, incompatilble with linux :'(
<stock> hmm why are both fdisk and cfdisk missing inside the installation dvd after going to the ash prompt with CNTRL-ALT-F2 ?
<_jason> xiaoyu: what up window?
<[Billy] > bimberi: not easy for noobies like me :p
<broam> McJerry: Lemme see if I can find it for you...try searching the forums
<foampeace> if linux is to take a big leap forward in what areas
<xiaoyu> _jason, that display your words
<kdean06> broam, Sorry, what specifically hsould I do?
<McJerry> broam: am checking logs and dmesg now
<wastrel> stock:  try /sbin/fdisk  ?
<_jason> xiaoyu: the topic?  Does it start with ``Official Ubuntu support channel...''?
<eldad_> fangorious: well, bug is post (g-p-m) thanx anyway!
<stock> No such file or directory
<fangorious> eldad_ good luck!
<bimberi> [Billy] : ah, well you might find some tips on https://wiki.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org for that
<xiaoyu> _jason, no just under that
<xiaoyu> _jason, the big one
<broam> kdean06: You know the card works under another OS?
<[Billy] > bimberi: i checked, someone else had the same problem and it was never answered :'(
<_jason> xiaoyu: you are using xchat?
<broam> kdean06: or another machine?
<xiaoyu> _jason, yes
<bimberi> [Billy] : hmkk :|
<xiaoyu> _jason, is there a better one
<eldad_> HELP - anyone knows how to auto-suspend a laptop (G-P-M does nothing when I click suspend) (sleep button works)
<[Billy] > bimberi: the drivers im using is tellin me that pppoe isnt install yet it is, and he had the exact same problem in 2005 :;p
<kdean06> broam, I am fairly certian it does.
<stock> its : # fdisk: not found
<xiaoyu> _jason, i am new to this OS
<_jason> xiaoyu: I like irssi but xchat is good too
<broam> kdean06: what does `sudo dhclient3` get you?
<broam> kdean06: or should I say, how does it die?
<xiaoyu> _jason, do you know why
<_jason> xiaoyu: maybe you can take a screenshot (ALT+PrntScrn) and show me what you mean.  Just put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ after you take the screenshot
<wastrel> xiaoyu:  someone on #ubuntu-zh is asking for you
<LiteHedded> can anyone try to help me with my sound issues?
<fangorious> man, the flight4 install cd dowloads slow, even with torrent. the livecd took like 25 minutes. this is taking like 2.5 hours
<xiaoyu> _jason, ok
<broam> fangorious: you can install flight4 off of the live CD
<broam> fangorious: Might be why everyone's downloading it
<jerryv> Hey guys I was trying to figure out the best way to update to the latest firefox currently i'm running 1.0.7.  Any suggestions on getting this done?
<wastrel> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nixbox> hi all
<fangorious> broam: ii theory, but it won't let me use my LVM partitions when setting mount points (like /)
<jerryv> Thanks
<wastrel> yo :] 
<broam> fangorious: True.  However it looks like everyone's really testing that extensively
<kdean06> broam, Well, when I say it dies, it means that it stops working. After boot, I can access the files on Apache2, but (usually after loading a page twice, or pressing STOP) it fails to make a connection.
<broam> McJerry: fyi I'm drawing a blank as to what config file it was...
<LiteHedded> i really would like to have sound in ubuntu. that would be a nice feature :)
<nixbox> i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop, i have to configure my wireless network, and because my i have got wireless access to the Internet so I wasn't able to download wpa_supplicant (as my wireless network needs to be configured first), where do i get the package for wpa_supplicant?
<broam> McJerry: It was in ubuntu-devel (the mailing list) but man does that list get traffic
<kdean06> broam, I'm accessing the machine with issues from another machine.
<broam> kdean06: Gotcha.
<sinaduel> I need help, I have a GeForce FX3200 or 5200, and I can put the video onto TV, but I need to know how do do that through linux
<jjjjjjj> yes jerryv  follow that link... i used it.
<fangorious> broam: i am notoriously bad at finding existing bugs/threads, but i haven't found any discussion of not being able to use lvm in the installer. you have any pointers?
<eroda> hello
<broam> fangorious: the Espresso Installer?  Haven't used it...was mainly talking about why it would be so popular.
<eroda> just wonderign what 6.10 is going to be called
<eroda> i thought of this but
<eroda> Ubuntu 6.10 (The Eager Echidna ) : October 2006
<broam> fangorious: If it's the normal install...hmm.  I don't think I've used LVM
<sinaduel> eroda: awesome name
<broam> fangorious: I've only put Dapper on one box.  This one.  And I've done it repeatedly too. :(
<kdean06> broam, There was an error ONCE when this occured, and I asked in here. After I got that error, lspci no longer registered the device. I haven't gotten the error again, but the problems are still occuring.
<fangorious> broam: yeah, it's pretty slick. espeially the "some text here. this is for keyboard configuration" page
<bimberi> eroda: http://wiki.kaarsemaker.net/UbuntuNames
<eroda> lol
<broam> kdean06: Wow.  LSPCI dropped the device?!
<kdean06> broam, Yes
<wastrel> echidnas are australian, not african
<xiaoyu> _jason, i have done
<kdean06> broam, It was back after a reboot.
<southern> hi all
<broam> kdean06: Hmm.  This is way out of my league.  It could be a bug in the driver
<eroda> i cant think of animals starting with e in africa off the top of my head
<bimberi> wastrel: are badgers african?
<eroda> i didnt think so
<southern> I've got problem
<eroda> but meh
<broam> kdean06: what bothers me is that 3c905e is one of the better consumer-level cards...brb
<wastrel> bimberi:  hmm
<broam> excuse me, woman needs me
<eroda> mine still good tho
<southern> I installed an ubuntu 5.1 but after reboot I get grub error 22
<disastorm> hi
<southern> (I have asus k8n4-e + sempron 2800)
<bimberi> eroda: it is, you should add it to that page
<wastrel> bimberi:  there are badgers in africa
<disastorm> hi
<eroda> how
<kdean06> broam, Well, I'm having issue all around with hetworking (and this is a server!) My onboard ethernet doesn't work at all, though it is detected by lspci
<broam> kdean06: ahem, that's one of the more common cards, and they're certainly not new
<bimberi> wastrel: hedgehogs?
<LiteHedded> does anyone have experience getting sound working?
<disastorm> what is dapper i have heard of it alot
<southern> guys any idea?
<wastrel> bimberi:  well there seems to be a "honey badger"  but point taken
<broam> kdean06: Stupid question...do you have another box that you can put the card into temporarily and see if you can reproduce it?
<tatters_> I want to mount my external usb hard drive at bootup, I understand I need to edit my fstab but its wrong how should it be ?
<nixbox> where can i manually download a ubuntu package? URL?
<xiaoyu> _jason, title is pro
<bimberi> eroda: edit links on bottom left
<broam> kdean06: I'm wondering if the failure is intermittent like it's a bad slot or something...
<ompaul> southern, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<tatters_> /dev/sda         /media/usbdisk ext3  <<-- thats what I got so far
<leleobhz> UUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL!!!!
<kdean06> broam, hrm... I
<leleobhz> THANKS GUYS!
<broam> kdean06: However that doesn't mean that the driver isn't to blame.  I'd see if you can eliminate causes, then if you can't solve it, file a bug in launchpad
<disastorm> what is dapper?
<eroda> kk checking now
<leleobhz> the dist-upgrade to breezy was successfull!
<broam> kdean06: I'm no kernel developer
<ompaul> southern, its not for everybody but in some cases it works - in others you need to look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<broam> disastorm: It's the (very broken at times) next version of Ubuntu.  Don't run it right now
<disastorm> oh ok
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<xiaoyu> _jason, are you there
<disastorm> also do you know how to find out what parameters an exe passes to another exe (so i can run the second exe with wine)
<broam> disastorm: like the command options?  Hmm...
<kdean06> broam, I can't bring any of my computers down to add another NIC (except my mac) and I think that might be a bit non-productive. I'm thinking I should just pop in my netgear and re-install.
<kdean06> wow
<bushito> !ati
<tatters_> mass exodus
<bushito> !ati
<Jormundgand> No, netsplit.
<Falstius> didn't like those people anyway.
<disastorm> like in ragnarok the ragnarok.exe passes 1rag1 to ragexe.exe
<Mordof> aaah its the apocalypse!
<elkbuntu> whoa...................what the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<tatters_> lol
<Mordof> OMG
<disastorm> but normally u cant run ragexe.exe unless u put 1rag1 after it
<elkbuntu> oh dear gawwwwd
<Mordof> we're all gonna die!!!
<broam> kdean06: you shouldn't have to reinstall Linux when you swap cards
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<disastorm> and what just happened to some of the people in here lol??
<broam> tatters_: it's known as a netsplit
<disastorm> rofl spam
<disastorm> hey so
<Mordof> gah!!!!
<tatters_> noooooooooo
<disastorm> does anynoe know how to find out what i asked
<eggman> Time to impesronate some ops!
<elkbuntu> that is one mofo netsplit
<bimberi> wastrel: i take your point too - an echidna is specifically australian whereas the others aren't so specific :)
<disastorm> does anynoe know how to find out what i asked
<bimberi> disastorm: use your up-arrow key
<tatters_> netslpit is what exactly?
<Mordof> elkbuntu: you any good with shell scripts? :P
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I installed amsn through the package manager, how do I now add it to the "Applications" menu ?
<disastorm> also do you know how to find out what parameters an exe passes to another exe (so i can run the second exe with wine)
<kdean06> broam, I have other reasons to do so anyway...
<elkbuntu> Mordof, nope
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to prevent my sound settings from resetting back to 0% volume each time I restart? (HDA Intel, Realtek ALC880 w/ ALSA v1.0.9a)
<RememberPOL> Also, does anybody know how to successfully run PunkBuster with the Breezy version of Quake 3 Arena 1.33?
<RemyLaptop> WWWWWWW000000000000000, go netsplit :)
<Twisty> Hey could I get some help? I want to beable to use my second HDD with but it doesn't show up, it is my windows part.
<broam> tatters_: quick explanation: there's not one IRC server on this network, there's more than one.  When they stop talking to each other, you get a netsplit
<Falstius> disastorm, its probably better to repeat your question isn't of just saying "do you read my question?"
<disastorm> omg man i just said it
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I installed amsn through the package manager, how do I now add it to the "Applications" menu ?
<tatters_> k thnx
<Falstius> disastorm, during a netsplit ...
<disastorm> no i mean
<disastorm> just now
<disastorm> before u said that i said it
<kdean06> Twisty, Are you trying to access the drive on Ubuntu, or boot from it?
<disastorm> also do you know how to find out what parameters an exe passes to another exe (so i can run the second exe with wine)
<Mordof> elkbuntu: for shame!!!
<tatters_> so a node went down?
<_jason> xiaoyu: did you get my link from before?
<broam> Twisty: is it a FAT32 or NTFS drive?
<Twisty> I'm trying to acess the drive on Ubu
<broam> tatters_: something like that
<Twisty> NTFS
<xiaoyu> _jason, yese
<_jason> xiaoyu: is that the part you are talking about?
<broam> Twisty: ubotu has a clue that might help
<tatters_>  so this is a common event?
<kdean06> Twisty, You have to mount it first. I believe (correct me if I'm worng) that Linux can not write to NTFS, but can read from it.
<broam> tatters_: hopefully no
<disastorm> yea i remember it would happen in starcraft sometimes lol
<xiaoyu> _jason, have which one
<disastorm> netsplit
<tatters_> k
<CaNsA> whats a good, low resource, torrent client for linux/ubuntu?
<_jason> xiaoyu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9086
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I installed amsn through the package manager, how do I now add it to the "Applications" menu ?
<broam> kdean06, Twisty:  NTFS write support is there, don't know how good it is.
<xiaoyu> _jason, yes i have posted the pic
<kdean06> Ah, good. I haven't messed with NTFS in a while. :-p
<xiaoyu> _jason, the title is pro
<Arafangion> tatters_: Suppose you have 1000 users using a two-server irc network.
<LoPMX> any textdrive + switchtower user here?
<_jason> xiaoyu: no, that one is mine.  I circled the part I think you are talking about, I just want you to tell me if it is the right part http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9086
<Falstius> broam: supposedly the latest knoppix supports NTFS write ... but I don't have any NTFS drives to test it on.
<CaNsA> anyone? a good torrent clinet?
<Arafangion> tatters_: Suppose 500 users are connected to 'A', and 500 are connected to 'B'.
<Twisty> Alrighty then ;)
<kdean06> CaNsA, Azureus
<broam> kdean06: I'm not sure what the cool kids use these days.  I put my drives FAT32 when I wanted to save some data when I went Free
<tatters_> k
<broam> Falstius: Nor do I.  Pity. :)
<Arafangion> tatters_: Suppose Jane and Joe are connected to 'A' and 'B' respectively.
<CaNsA> low resource kdean06, cheers thoudh
<tatters_> yah im with ya
<Twisty> I'm a Linux noob :-D
<Arafangion> tatters_: During a netsplit, servers A and B are unable to talk to each other.
<Twisty> I just moved over
<broam> Twisty: I'm only a few months here.  Still completely confused about a lot of things.
<Arafangion> tatters_: What happens to dialogue between Jane and Joe?
<Falstius> its possible to find drivers for ext3 for windows if you want to make a data drive for dual boot machines.  Thats what my laptop does.
<Twisty> Yeah i'm used to mIrc I kinda like it better
<disastorm> anyone know how to find out what parameters an exe passes to another exe (so i can run the second exe with wine)
<broam> Falstius: Yeah, the ones that do ext3 writing are no-cost binary only.
<xiaoyu> _jason, what do you mean?
<xiaoyu> _jason, i can open it
<kdean06> CaNsA, bittorent itself then. The original client is pretty simple, and I believe (unless I'm on the wrong distro) that there is an included GNOME program for it. Neither is very resource intensive.
<tatters_> well in a perfect world A would carry on chatting to B on A :/
<xiaoyu> _jason, and i have post the pic
<tatters_> if b wnet down
<CaNsA> jammin
<CaNsA> cheers kdean06
<broam> tatters_: yes, but that's the problem.  A connected to server 1, and B connected to server 2
<_jason> xiaoyu: in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9086 I drew a circle around a part of the picture.  The part that is inside the circle, is that what you are talking about?
<broam> tatters_: if the servers cant' send data back and forth, A can't see B
<xiaoyu> _jason, no under that
<Arafangion> tatters_: But it is UNABLE to do so.
<_jason> xiaoyu: oh I see now
<navarone> twisty I used mirc as well...but xchat is better by far...although icechat is pretty good for windows...imo
<unk468> how xorg is configurated in ubuntu ? "sudo xorg -configure / xorgcfg -textmode" dosen`t work say "command not found"
<southern> PLEASE HELP
<tatters_> so A and B are islands till they can talk again?
<xiaoyu> _jason, look each line's end carefully
<Arafangion> tatters_: Bingo
<broam> Twisty: I'm on irssi myself
<broam> southern: We're listening
<mustard5> unk468, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tatters_> ah weres me prize :)
<broam> tatters_: The knowledge itself is the prize.
<tatters_> yup
<Arafangion> tatters_: All users on server 'A' can talk amongst their own island, as can those on 'B', but they can't talk to each other.
<tatters_> just gunna say that
<unk468> mustard5 thx
<xiaoyu> _jason, the last word can not display correctly
<southern> after I installed ubuntu 5.1 -> reboot -> grub error 22
<disastorm> anyone know how to find out what parameters an exe passes to another exe (so i can run the second exe with wine)
<_jason> xiaoyu: I don't know, never saw that.  Have you tried a different font?
<southern> (nforce4
<broam> southern: Hmm...just says "22"?
<southern> yes grub error 22
<southern> after a successfull install :(
<xiaoyu> _jason, no is this a codepage problem
<southern> asus k8n4-e + sempron 2800
<mustard5> southern, I'll just check the error number ...
<fangorious> southern: i believe you need to reinstall grub
<broam> mustard5: could I get that list off of you? :)
<southern> fangorious: i didn't do anything ...
<mustard5> broam, k   http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<xiaoyu> _jason, ok i chage the font and it's ok now ths!!
<southern> it was a default install...
<broam> mustard5: you are my hero of the hour
<thenuke> southern: http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&q=ubuntu+reboot+grub+error+22&btnG=Hae&meta=
<wastrel> nobody loves you and you're going to be alone for the rest of your life
<mustard5> southern, it means this...  22 : No such partition
<mustard5>     This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<fangorious> constructor is private and has no friends
<Arafangion> Is it possible to use sparse files on fat32?
<McJerry> broam: do you have a link where you found the post regarding the eth0 problem?
<disastorm> anyone know how to find out what parameters an exe passes to another exe (so i can run the second exe with wine)
<southern> mustard5 yes I know?
<broam> McJerry: Unfortunately I cna't find it...lemme search ubuntu-devel
<xiaoyu> _jason, thank you .
<southern> but how can I solve it???
<mustard5> southern, you used the pastebin before?
<wastrel> disastorm:  stack trace  bu i don't know how to do that in 'doze
<_jason> xiaoyu: no prob
<broam> McJerry: before I go off searching, if you want to start looking yourself
<disastorm> o
<broam> McJerry: http://archives.free.net.ph/list/ubuntu-devel.en.html
<southern> i don't think so
<xiaoyu> _jason, is there a program for chat under console
<LiteHedded> irssi
<_jason> xiaoyu: yeah, irssi
<mustard5> !tell southern about pastebin
<[Billy] > bimberi my modem is a winmodem :|
<thenuke> mustard5: umm, do you think that one can use pastebin if he cannot boot his linux?
<jerryv> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xiaoyu> _jason, ok lat me have a try
<thenuke> mustard5: I mean, if you want him to paste those boot errors :D
<_jason> xiaoyu: it should be installed, here is the starter guide: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<mustard5> thenuke, well..you might have a point :)
<Arafangion> thenuke: One retypes it.
<mustard5> thenuke, hehe
<bimberi> [Billy] : huh? didn't you say 'usb adsl modem'?
<thenuke> Arafangion: exactly, he did it already. grub error 22 :)
<mustard5> thenuke, I'm more wanting to see his menu.lst
<[Billy] > bimberi: yeah, that is a winmodem :p
<Arafangion> mustard5: menu.lst is irrelevant here.
<bimberi> [Billy] : eww :|
<thenuke> mustard5: mmkay, you might be better of then if you would ask him if he knowa any way to access his linux partitions ;)
<navarone> how is a usb modem a software modem?
<Arafangion> southern: Do you happen to know what partition your linux is on?
<[Billy] > bimberi tell me abou it :'(
<southern> ext3
<southern> sorry
<Arafangion> southern: That's the partition format.
<broam> Does anyone know what file I'd alter if I wanted to add or remove a network interface?
<Arafangion> southern: That's as good as telling me your floppy is using FAT
<kookaburra> <---------ext3
<southern> sda1
<Nwallins|home> what's a good channel for dvd-video burning?
<disastorm> hey wastrel is stack trace only for java?
<disastorm> i was just searching on google
<navarone> Arafangion, telling your floppy it's fat does nothing for its self esteem...<s>
<kookaburra> i have 3 partitions - home - root and boot
<Arafangion> southern: Ok, You didn't put /boot into it's own partition, did you?
<bimberi> [Billy] : i wish i could :P
<Arafangion> navarone: It's definetly flat, and it's certainly not floppy at all! :)
<wastrel> disastorm:  stack trace is a general term, strace in linux does it - dunno about java :] 
<Arafangion> *fat
<Lord-Dark> IrMA Est De ReTouR Ki VeUT k eLlE Lui LiSE L'anVeniR !!
<Lord-Dark> TaPer !Femme Si vous tes une Femme Ou !homme ... PouR ConNaTrE Le pRnOm De La pERSonNE Avec QUi VoUs FiNiReZ VoS JouRs ??
<[Billy] > bimberi hwhwh
<[Billy] > bimberi heheh*
<disastorm> o ok
<wastrel> disastorm:  it's not just for java programs
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Arafangion> southern: Do you have a menu when you boot your computer (To select the OS)
<disastorm> i just wanna find one for a .exe program
<southern> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<navarone> Arafangion, and only used in emergencies too i take it...lol
<kookaburra> oh wait. 4 partitions... home root boot and swap
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Arafangion> southern: Does grub load at all?
<Lord-Dark> IrMA Est De ReTouR Ki VeUT k eLlE Lui LiSE L'anVeniR !!
<Lord-Dark> TaPer !Femme Si vous tes une Femme Ou !homme ... PouR ConNaTrE Le pRnOm De La pERSonNE Avec QUi VoUs FiNiReZ VoS JouRs ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Lord-Dark!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<southern> grub 1.5 load and type this: error 22
<wastrel> mmm french spam
<wastrel> it has bernaise sauce on it
<jerryv> _wastrel thanks again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Nwallins|home> jambon synthetique
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@Mix-Dijon-114-3-59.w193-249.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
<Arafangion> southern: Instantly, or after a pause?  You are unable to enter the grub shell by hitting 'c'?
<navarone> you'd think he'd be in  a -*fr channel too
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Lord-Dark!*@*]  by nalioth
<Arafangion> navarone: Actually I think that that's irrelevant.
<navarone> Arafangion, what is?
<southern> Arafangion: Yes I unable to edit grub ...
<Arafangion> southern: No.  grub is itself an Operating System, which happens to boot other OS's.
<Arafangion> southern: Unlike lilo, grub actually has a shell, etc.
<TonyB2006> what packages would i install to have GNOME in a usable state
<_jason> TonyB2006: ubuntu-desktop
<TonyB2006> k
<TonyB2006> thanks
<TonyB2006> woo, alot of packages, perfect.
<broam> McJerry: I FOUND IT
<southern> GRUB Loading stag1.5
<xiaoyu> _jason, how to connect with . you know it will take me a long time to read the howto
<southern> GRUB loading, pleae wait...
<southern> Error22
<MAB> :(
<TonyB2006> i think thats..it cant mount boot partition
<TonyB2006> not sure though
<southern> Arafangion: thats all
<jimcooncat> If you don't have x.org set up right, can Ctrl-Alt-NumpadMinus be a problem?
<_jason> xiaoyu: it has some networks already setup, so you can just do '/connect freenode' then to join a channel '/join #ubuntu'
<McJerry> broam: i have only found general info on the subject. but not a fix...what you got?
<TonyB2006> um, it wont let me switch to a VT from X...
<broam> McJerry: Look at /etc/network/interfaces
<TonyB2006> why cant i switch to a VT?
<broam> McJerry: You shouldn't need to pastebin it, but you can
<broam> McJerry: eth0 might be listed twice
<dooglus> TonyB2006: I've got the same problem.
<TonyB2006> i tried ctrl-alt-backspace
<matt3> TonyB2006: ctrl + alt + fkey
<TonyB2006> but gdm is persistant
<TonyB2006> matt3: wont let me switch
<mustard5> jimcooncat, I don't even know what Ctrl + alt + numpadminus does.  What's its function?
<TonyB2006> matt3: i press that, alot, and NOTHING HAPPENS
<dooglus> matt3: ctrol + alt + Fkey doesn't do anything for me
<McJerry> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<McJerry> auto eth0
<Arafangion> southern: Well, you will need to reinstall grub, at the very least.
<wastrel> TonyB2006:  how about /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<McJerry> broam: check above
<Arafangion> southern: I wish I could help, but I have to head off now.
<southern> how?
<jimcooncat> mustard5, supposed to change resolution
<Arafangion> southern: You will need your live cd.
<broam> McJerry: how far up?
<mustard5> jimcooncat, k
<TonyB2006> wastrel: the main problem with that is i dont have a console to work with, forgot to install xterm :D
<matt3> TonyB2006: what about ctrl+alt + left arrow/right arrow?
<dooglus> matt3: that switches workspaces
<McJerry> broam: 7 or 8 lines back
<jack|ass> So if I need to have iwpriv throw a command at my wireless card (authmode 2) before it'll work, is there a way to put that in /etc/network/interfaces like I can with iwconfig commands?
<wastrel> TonyB2006:  er heh.  aren't a bunch of consles installed by default?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: ok now
<matt3> dooglus: not for me :)
<McJerry> broam: can you pm?
<TonyB2006> wastrel: server install, LONG STORY, PLEASE DONT ASK
<broam> McJerry: I can.  Check your PM's ;)
<theplateau> anyone know about setting up ipv6 behind nat
<broam> McJerry: Hmm.
* Arafangion yells for someone to take over with helping southern - needs instruction to boot live cd, chroot into base, and reinstall grub
<dooglus> matt3: oh?  what does it do for you?
<Mantice> Its me im back :)
<wastrel> TonyB2006:  tell grub not to start x?
<broam> McJerry: looking at it...(sorry, so much traffic that if it's not got my name in front of it, I miss it)
<mustard5> Arafangion, since its a new install, could he just try a reinstall again?
<_jason> xiaoyu__: that's it, after that you are in the channel
<Silivrenion> In the /etc/fstab line are listed drives in the system. At the end of each line are two numbers. What are these numbers?
<TonyB2006> wastrel: its ok, i did Single User Mode (recovery mode)
<wastrel> TonyB2006:  how about ssh?  can you ssh in from another box?
<Mantice> Is it possable to install ubuntu on a USB hard drive?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: can i have the window splitted like xchat
<TonyB2006> wastrel: its ok, i did Single User Mode (recovery mode)
<matt3> dooglus: what window manager are you using? for me its the equivalent of forward one VT or back a VT
<Arafangion> mustard5: My take is generally that if he just installed, it broke, a reinstall will generally result in the same situation.
<broam> McJerry: Hmm...I have those in the opposite order
<wastrel> boogie
<mustard5> Arafangion, k
<McJerry> broam: what kernel you running?
<broam> McJerry: 2.6.15-16-k7
<Arafangion> mustard5: I do find it very unusual that he can't access the grub shell.
<_jason> xiaoyu__: yes, you can split windows but you'll have to read about it, you have to play with it a bit to understand http://f0rked.com/articles/irssisplit
<Silivrenion> In the /etc/fstab line are listed drives in the system. At the end of each line are two numbers. What are these numbers?  (Example: /dev/hda3 /       ext3    defaults   0 1)
<broam> McJerry: btw, man interfaces seems to be of use here
<wastrel> Silivrenion:  man fstab  :] 
<McJerry> broam: i am kernel 2.6.15-15-386
<nickrud> Silivrenion, they have to do with backups; see man dump
<Angel_Dex> hello all
<broam> McJerry: I think I got that kernel to work after a fresh install, so it's probably not kernel
<Arafangion> mustard5: I could blow my linux altogether, and still be able to access my grub shell.
<mustard5> Arafangion, :)
<Angel_Dex> How Do i add wine as a handler for Windows .exe's?
<xiaoyu> _jason, how can you type those url so quikly
<McJerry> broam: i will swap the lines in my /etc/network/interfaces and see if helps
* Fujitsu loves Xgl.
<theplateau> anyone know about setting up ipv6
<broam> McJerry: is there a 'mapping eth0' line in that etc/network/interfaces?
<_jason> xiaoyu: I typed 'guide to split windows' in google
<broam> McJerry: If you'd like I can pastebin mine and you can see it
<KARINITA> OAS
<McJerry> broam: there is no mapping line....it is same as it has always been here
<mike> tried to install ubuntu on someone's laptop but it was all garbled and I couldn't see anything...what's next?
<muthym> hello!how will i play mp3 file here in ubuntu?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<broam> McJerry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9089
<nickrud> muthym, try typing !mp3
<xiaoyu> _jason, under console?
<muthym> ok thanks
<whyami> is there a way I can disable my touchpad but NOT disable the trackpoint on my laptop?
<_jason> xiaoyu: nope, firefox
<Mantice> can you install ubuntu on a usb drive?
<mustard5> Mantice, I've seen a how to somewhere...but I don't how myself
<broam> Mantice: Yes.  your second question ("how"), I have not tried it so am not qualified to answer
<broam> mustard5: wasn't it on the devel list?
<mustard5> broam, possibly
<nm> mantice: if you have a big enough flash drive you can copy the livecd version over, and change the init scripts accordingly
<bimberi> mike: do you mean the installer was garbled? - try some of the special boot options
<B_166-ER-X> Does anyone here Have an ipod Shuffle ?
<mustard5> Mantice, search via google might help...its out there somewhere :)
<nm> mantice: you can install almost any linux small enough onto a usb flash drive, and then make it bootable with syslinux
<Mantice> :)
<Denyerec> Anyone here managed to set up Trac on Ubuntu ?
<Mantice> Its not a flash drive BTW
<Mantice> Its a normal seagate 40 gb hard drive
<nm> lol
<Mantice> ide
<B_166-ER-X> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Denyerec> !trac
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Denyerec
<mustard5> Mantice, ah ok
<Mantice> connected to usb converter
<broam> Mantice: Can you boot off of it with your motherboard?
<Mantice> think so
<Mantice> usb boot
<billytwowilly> how do I resize an ntfs partition to use space located in front of it? gparted won't let me do it.
<nm> billytwowilly: is your name from the air farce skit?
<nm> cuz thats awesome
<nickrud> !usb
<ubotu> nickrud: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<billytwowilly> nm, yes it is.
<Mantice> You thing that there will be a major speed decrease
<nm> hahah
<r0d> billytwowilly, you have to use partition magic in windoze
<Mantice> think*
<billytwowilly> nm, you're the second person in ~8 years to get that.
<billytwowilly> r0d, I have partition magic but it won't let me do it either.
<nickrud> Mantice, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 maybe
<billytwowilly> r0d, I only have a windows c drive.
<r0d> billy do you have dynamic disk enabled?
<mike> bimberli: could see the initial startup text, but nothing after that.
<billytwowilly> dynamic disk?
<r0d> yea, basic disk and dynamic disks are options
<nm> billytwowilly: if you right click your 'my computer' and click manage
<nm> you can use the disk manager in that mmc
<mustard5> nickrud, thats the thread I was thinking of  :)
<nm> to convert your disk to 'dynamic disk'
<billytwowilly> nm, in windows? ok. I'll give that a try.
<Falstius> is there a good guide for setting up postfix on ubuntu?  I have it mostly done but the permissions are screwed up and I don't want to do something insecure.
<r0d> billytwowilly, no!
<NickGarvey> I am reading a tutorial that says "Modify your system init script to check quota and turn quota on at boot  time" but I'm not sure what script it is talking about
<nm> but, you won't be able to resize your boot partition
<broam> Mantice: It may, however it probably beats a CD
<Fujitsu> No.
<nickrud> mustard5, thank ubotu, and cafuego's nicely searchable http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> mike: so no 'boot:' prompt?
<r0d> billytwowilly, if it is dynamic, partition magic cant be used
<Fujitsu> You should definitely not convert to Dynamic Disk!
<nm> billytwowilly: i don't recommend it, because you can't resize your boot partition
<billytwowilly> heh.
<nm> or install linux on the same drive
<nm> but if you don't need to do either of those things
<Fujitsu> That will remove possibility of installing Linux on the same drive.
<nm> dynamic disk is the way to go
<billytwowilly> linux is already on the same drive.
<mike> Bimberly: yes I get a boot prompt...what options are you refering to?
<nm> grub can't boot from windows dynamic volumes
<nm> heh
<r0d> billytwowilly, do you get error messages when u try to resize?
<nm> so you definitely don't want to do that then
<r0d> you have to run error checking first before you resize. you right click on the drive(c:) and go to properties, tools
<billytwowilly> r0d, yah, tells me I can't resize the partition it is on, which is a real kick in the pants because whne I used partition magic 4 revisions ago it could do that...
<bimberi> mike: if you press F1 should be able to browse through them
<billytwowilly> ok, I'm in windows now..
<mike> Bimberly: Ah, is there anything specific I should look for?
<nuambenzina> hello, ubuntu make automatic update for kernel?
<r0d> billytwowilly, do those steps
<nickrud> nuambenzina, yes, it will.
<broam> nuambenzina: You should be able to update your kernel using the package managers
<ProfessorChaos> anyone in here know the path to the mesa libs in dapper?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: do you use tex
* broam forgets specifically what the package is called...`linux kernel`?
<nickrud> broam, linux-image
<billytwowilly> r0d, the erros is "program is running from that partition. Either run from a floppy (it's a laptop, no floppy) or another partition"
<nuambenzina> so that means that I don`t even need to compile it ?
<broam> nuambenzina: correct
<broam> nuambenzina: You can still compile your kernel if you need to, but for the most part you shouldn't have to
<r0d> billytwowilly, what version of partition magic?
<nickrud> nuambenzina, absolut-dam-tutley, it's one of the real benefits of ubuntu
<nuambenzina> oky... :) 10q
<r0d> billytwowilly, I know in 8(on XP) it will restart your computer so it can run
<broam> nuambenzina: update the linux-image package
<billytwowilly> r0d, 8.0
<bimberi> mike: 'install vga=771'  looks promising
<_jason> xiaoyu__: I use latex
<r0d> billytwowilly, thats weird
<Slackwise> I'm stumped :(
<Slackwise> livecd / # df -h
<Slackwise> df: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directory
<r0d> billytwowilly, windows xp?
<Slackwise> fstab is fine though...
<xiaoyu__> _jason: how did you setup the ide
<billytwowilly> r0d, yep.
<billytwowilly> sp2
<Denyerec> Anyone here managed to set up Trac 9.4 on Ubuntu ?
<mike> bimberli: thx! I'll try that when I see them next. :)
<xiaoyu__> _jason: or you do not use ide
<Slackwise> /dev/hda2               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1
<Slackwise> /dev/hda1               none            swap            sw              0 0
<nickrud> Slackwise, what does /etc/mtab say?
<Falstius> Slackwise: check mtab
<_jason> xiaoyu__: I just use vim with vim-latexsuite
<bimberi> mike: np :)
<Slackwise> Thanks.
* Slackwise checks.
<broam> okay kids, I'm off
<broam> later
<Slackwise> Nothing in mtab :P
<nickrud> kids?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: what is vim-latexsuite
<r0d> billytwowilly, that is a new one. all I do is error-check, then it restarts. don't know what to tell ya;(
<Slackwise> Falstius, nickrud: Guess I need something in mtab, eh? :P
* Slackwise checks the manual.
<_jason> xiaoyu__: sets up some nice keybinds and such for latex in vim
<billytwowilly> r0d, you do this on the C: drive?
<nuambenzina> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda4". " so that mean that i have to edit /etc/fstab ? (i`ts ntfs, win partition)
<r0d> yea billytwowilly. partition magic restarts computer and does it before windows loads fully
<nickrud> Slackwise, mtab is the master list of what linux sees as mounted; if you have no /etc/mtab, you are in difficult terrain
<sapo> hi all, i updated my dapper and now my gnome-panel isnt working, so when i enter gnome i cant do anything besides opening nautilus, is there a way to fix this? right now i m at open box cause i cant open anything in gnome :(
<billytwowilly> r0d, I'm gonna make a tiny partition, install pm8 there and try it.
<sapo> it just crashes every time i enter gnome :(
<nickrud> sapo, I have the same issue; I'm just waiting
<billytwowilly> hmm. I should have made the partition in linux. gparted is faster;)
<r0d> billytwowilly, sounds like a plan. it will still make you reboot if it works because C: is actively being used. Goodluck!
<_jason> sapo: did you see if it happens with a new user?
<sapo> _jason, no, i ll try it.. brb
<Slackwise> nickrud: Thanks, I copied it from the livecd. I'll work with it from there. Totally forgot about mtab. :P
<CuriousCat> would anyone here know how to correctly copy a bootable CD? I'm trying to make a copy of a Kubuntu install (CD to CD) using mkisofs and cdrecord, but the copy isn't bootable.
<southern> what is the default root password????
<southern> I installed ubuntu but what is root pass?
<nickrud> CuriousCat, I'd just dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my.iso ; then right click it in the file manager and write to disk
<Fujitsu> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<RememberPOL> southern: root pass is the same as your user pass
<RememberPOL> Has anybody successfully got sound working in Quake 3?
<nickrud> southern, there is no root password, http:/wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Keyseir> Is there a program I can use to easily break an avi file into two parts?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: i installed that how to configure that
<wastrel> i had mac & cheese for dinner and some biscuits.
<wastrel> mmm carbs
<kethinov> anyone know of a tool i can use to find and remove uneeded dependencies / libs from my system?
<nickrud> wastrel, you running a marathon tomorrow?
<sapo> _jason, i m with a new user and the panel works..
<wastrel> no
<sapo> how do i reset the gnome panel config?
<nickrud> kethinov, deborphan
<odla> kethinov: debfoster, deborphan
<AUCI> anyone here?
<odla> AUCI: no
<nickrud> AUCI, no
<AUCI> lol
<nickrud> lol, late
<Fujitsu> No, nobody.
<_jason> xiaoyu__: no configuring should be needed, you just open a latex file with it and learn how to use it :)  If you use it with gvim, you'll get a nice set of menus
<jimcooncat> AUCI, anyone who's anyone
<odla> nickrud: wow we're thinking the same tonight
<Keyseir> Is there a program I can easily install on ubuntu that will break video files into parts?
<AUCI> Hey I just installedunbutu and i mess it up real bad,
<nickrud> odla, I'm cruisin', that's all
<Fujitsu> How?
<odla> AUCI: how?
<nickrud> AUCI, no mess just fix :)
<_jason> xiaoyu__: another one for you: http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/documentation/latex-suite-quickstart/ :)
<AUCI> I wanted to use nvidia drivers and now a get a blue creeen telling me that x servers somenhing
<xiaoyu__> _jason: no grammer highlight?
<_jason> xiaoyu__: :syntax on
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<qtga> i do lsmod, how do i determine would module my ethernet card is? ieeee1394 ?
<Fujitsu> AUCI, what video card?
<AUCI> is there a way to recuperate?
<AUCI> Nvidia 6800
<nickrud> AUCI, please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://ubuntu-nl.org
<Fujitsu> Yes, that would be a help
<xiaoyu__> _jason: you use console and X at the same time or xterm to start irssi
<AUCI> do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<nickrud> AUCI, someone will recognize your problem
<wastrel> nickrud:  that's not pastebin :] 
<_jason> xiaoyu__: I just use gnome-terminal
<NickGarvey> where is the boot script for ubuntu?
<qtga> anyone?
<nickrud> wastrel, heh, you're right, I left out the essence
<nickrud> AUCI, I meant paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Silivrenion> ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst :: which one is the source, and which one is the link?
<flugh> hrm, sorry if this has been covered, but where'd my /etc/ld.so.conf go? gotta add /usr/local/lib to my lib path :)
<AUCI> Just to let everyone aware that im a newbie on linux I just installed it yesterday, everything was going fine until i decided to change some stupid drivers.
<nickrud> NickGarvey, it begins with the scripts in /etc/rcS.d, then continues thru /etc/rc2.d
<xiaoyu__> _jason: i see. what is your native lang
<_jason> xiaoyu__: english and portuguese
<NickGarvey> alright, thankyou
<xiaoyu__> _jason: i see. how to set locale
<nickrud> Silivrenion, /boot/grub/grub.conf does not exist in ubuntu; only menu.lst
<AUCI> just 1 last question... is there a repair option on Ubuntu?
<flugh> sorry, looks like my ld.so.conf simply got eaten. got a backup. thought something new and improved may have replaced it
<odla> i have the gstreamer-mad plugin for rhythmbox but i still can't get it to play mp3s
<_jason> xiaoyu__: system > administration > language selector
<nickrud> AUCI, dapper has a repair function, I haven't looked at it much, but breezy uses a recovery system
<NickGarvey> so should I add a script? I am trynig to get quota to start on boot
<AUCI> and.....how do i use that?
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  update-rc.d  maybe?
<NickGarvey> wastrel: whats that do
<wastrel> NickGarvey:  manages init stuff
<nickrud> AUCI, boot into recovery mode,
<NickGarvey> okie
<NickGarvey> thanks
<AUCI> thanks
<xiaoyu__> _jason: no i set my lang=zh_cn.utf8 and latex do not work correctly
<nickrud> AUCI, it shoudl be sufficient
<_jason> xiaoyu__: oh, that I don't know
<AUCI> I did that, but after that, i get cursor.... like waiting for a command
<nickrud> xiaoyu__, try using uppercase for LANG
<LiteHedded> man i wish my sound worked
<LiteHedded> that would be awesome!
<xiaoyu__> _jason: how to chage vi saved file's codepage
<xiaoyu__> nickrud: no i do not mean that
<hawaii101> LiteHedded: did you unmute alsa?
<LiteHedded> hawaii101 yes
<RememberPOL> Does anybody play Quake 3?
<NickGarvey> yeah wastrel thats way over my head
<disasm> LiteHedded: what seems to be the problem with sound?
<LiteHedded> not working :)
<LiteHedded> not sure how to explain better than that
<nickrud> xiaoyu__, ok, that was an obvious call; I had no clue if t was really correct ;
<Mr_Eko> how on earth do i install a font?
<disasm> LiteHedded: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp any static sound?
<xiaoyu__> nickrud: if i save file th GBK it will be ok but if it is utf8 chinese font don't display in pdf
<hawaii101> LiteHedded: try this at the command line type dmesg | grep +1 alsa and see what comes up
<jjjjjjj> ubotu!
<_jason> xiaoyu__: what do you mean?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: if i save file th GBK it will be ok but if it is utf8 chinese font don't display in pdf
<_jason> xiaoyu__: try #vim
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:/usr/src$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<LiteHedded> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<nickrud> xiaoyu__, ah. Non-european fonts, so, I'll just shut up and hopefully learn
<hawaii101> LiteHedded: it should show what device is talking to alsa
<wastrel> grep +1 ?
<hawaii101> doh
<disasm> LiteHedded: what about sudo before that?
<hawaii101> dmesg | grep +a1 ALSA
<hawaii101> that is the command
<xiaoyu__> _jason: how to make vi to save file in GBK or GB2312
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:/usr/src$ dmesg | grep +1 alsa
<LiteHedded> grep: alsa: No such file or directory
<nickrud> LiteHedded, lsof | grep /dev/dsp will tell you what has dsp occupied
<xiaoyu__> nickrud: thank you all the same
<xiaoyu__> nickrud: do you know how to do that
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:/usr/src$ lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<LiteHedded> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev Output information may be incomplete.
<xerophyte> I am trying to make directory of programmers .. i need a domain for it .. is this name sounds good http://www.directoryofprogrammers.com/ ???
<hawaii101> sorry LiteHedded "dmesg | grep +a1 ALSA" is the command
<disasm> LiteHedded: try running sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Silivrenion> aaahhhhhhhhh i'm confused
<Silivrenion> the guide is telling me to do these commands
<Silivrenion> apt-get install grub
<Silivrenion> # mkdir /boot/grub
<Silivrenion> # cp /lib/grub/i386-pc/* /boot/grub
<Silivrenion> # nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:/usr/src$ dmesg | grep +a1 ALSA
<LiteHedded> grep: ALSA: No such file or directory
<nickrud> xiaoyu__, no, I really don't. I have got fonts working here and there for me, but yours is hopefully soon to be obvious :)
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:/usr/src$ sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<LiteHedded> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Silivrenion> but theres nothing in grub.conf
<Silivrenion> so why am I being told to edit grub.conf?
<hawaii101> doesn't appear to be in the kernel LiteHedded
<Silivrenion> >.<
<LiteHedded> that's odd
<nickrud> Silivrenion, /boot/grub/menu.lst <-- edit that
<LiteHedded> how do I get it in there?
<Silivrenion> theres nothing in there either
<disasm> LiteHedded: run alsamixer does it come up?
<Silivrenion> i'll assume its an error
<LiteHedded> yes
<TuxOtaku> yeah, umm my ubuntu install is severely screwed...
<LiteHedded> but no alsaconf
<disasm> LiteHedded: if it does, whats the card and chip?
<Silivrenion> Whoever has access to the wiki, you can fix that... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<nickrud> Silivrenion, yes there is, /boot/grub/menu.lst <-- that one
<vhaarr> lspci says "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)", should I be using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<LiteHedded> ard: Intel ICH5                                                                                                                        
<LiteHedded>  Chip: Realtek ALC202 rev 0
<Silivrenion> nickrud :: yah, i just need to add information to the menu.lst file since it has nothing in it
<xiaoyu__> any one use zhcon
<mrkris> so who here uses user-mode-linux :)
<xiaoyu__> is there any one use zhcon
<TuxOtaku> i try to log in, and it says "your $home/.dmrc file does not have the correct permissions
<disasm> mrkris: i messed with it once a while back, thats the one that lets you run a different kernel without rebooting, right?
<mrkris> disasm correct
<slide> For some reason synptic wont upgrade some packages hal, hal-device-manager, libhal-storage1, libhal1, serpentine. Its the auto update thing thats complaining, any ideas why?
<LiteHedded> any ideas?
<hawaii101> vhaarr: I think that it is not a legacy card but you might ask in #nvidia
<mrkris> disasm: I'm looking for a cheap VPS solution
<nickrud> Silivrenion, ah, after looking at that page, it was obviously written by an ex-fedora type
<vhaarr> hawaii101: Thanks
<TuxOtaku> it kicks me off and even if i run a failsafe console, i cannot access my network
<odla> hrmm...rhythmbox is only recognizing flac format not mp3
<disasm> mrkris: VPS?
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<hawaii101> LiteHedded: try this "cd /usr/src/linux" and type "grep Sound .config"
<LiteHedded> /usr/src is empty
<TuxOtaku> and that will fix the network problems too?
<nickrud> odla, sudo apt-cache search gstreamer | grep mad
<mrkris> disasm: virtual private server
<hawaii101> see if you get a line saying Config_Sound=Yes
<disasm> mrkris: ah, ok
<hawaii101> arg
<YogSothoth> Hi !
<mrkris> disasm: basically, to allow people a virtual server without mucking with the host filesystem/resources/etc
<YogSothoth> Is there a way to tell rsync to set special chown for files it touches?
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  i dunno.  have you had network up before?
<hawaii101> so ubuntu doesn't save the kernel source?
<LiteHedded> hawaii101 there is no linux subdir in /usr/src
<Silivrenion> nickrud :: Ubuntu will be on sda2 in the system. what do I put for root (hdx,y) ?
<TuxOtaku> yeah
<disasm> LiteHedded: does the module show up in lsmod?
<hawaii101> what is in /usr/src?
<LiteHedded> what module name should I grep for?
<disasm> hawaii101: you can apt-get install it if you want
<LiteHedded> nothing hawaii101
<LiteHedded> empty
<disasm> hawaii101: you need to install the headers as well, they aren't default
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  i don't know whether or not the network is configured in the rescue mode see if you can fix this desktop problem and then work on that if necessary
<thenuke> LiteHedded: useless answers :( you should tell him what could be in there
<nickrud> Silivrenion, a guess would be useless here, I don't use scsii
<ivo_> Hi how to i instal a music player plz help me
<LiteHedded> thenuke I don't follow you
<xiaoyu__> _jason: do you know how to set firefox to open webpage in new tab but not new window when click a link
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  ls -l ~/.dmrc should look like this   -rw-------  1 wastrel wastrel 26 2005-01-14 01:50 .dmrc
<TuxOtaku> ah
<mrkris> disasm: i was gonna try UML under ubuntu except it requires 2.6.8 sources, which don't exist in the repos
<NickGarvey> ivo_: did you download it already?
<hawaii101> ivo_: apt-get install xmms
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  with your user ID instead of wastrel
<_jason> xiaoyu__: it's somewhere in the preferences
<TuxOtaku> see...here's how this all started, fyi....
<nickrud> Silivrenion, but, don't forget to create the link between /boot/grub/grub.conf and /boot/grub/menu.lst as mentioned in that howto; that should get you along
<Silivrenion> k
<LiteHedded> what should I look for in lsmod?
<hawaii101> sorry LiteHedded I am out of ideas. basically it appears that you didn't configure Advanced Linux Sound into your kernel. I could be wrong though
<ivo_> i write the apt-get install xmms :E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ivo_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<wastrel> ivo_:  sudo
<ivo_> ohh
<TuxOtaku> i recently installed Slackware 10.2 on another drive. after the install, i wanted to listen to some music...but my music is stored on the drive holding ubuntu
<mustard5> ivo_, put sudo in front of the command
<nickrud> ivo_, either, you did not use sudo, or you have another apt open
<xiaoyu__> _jason: i have looked for that but did not solve
<TuxOtaku> so i didn't have permission to view it
<TuxOtaku> so i did a chown -R on that drive
<_jason> xiaoyu__: you didn't find the option? or you checked the option and it didn't work?
<hawaii101> TuxOtaku: create a new mount point in the /mnt directory
<TuxOtaku> yeah
<TuxOtaku> i did...but i was stupid and feeling lazy
<xiaoyu__> _jason: i didn't find the option
<wastrel> k i don't know if that's salvagable
<hawaii101> and then sudo mount /dev/hd"the partition your music is on" /mnt/"the point you created"
<_jason> xiaoyu__: firefox version that came with ubuntu right?
<TuxOtaku> so i did chown -R TuxOtaku /mnt
<ivo_> I got this  xmms: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, look at the group that owns the music you want to play; add that group to yourself
<ivo_>         Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not going to be installed
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<xiaoyu__> _jason: yes
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_jason> ivo_: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ivo_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-ba
<nickrud> ivo_, no pasting, please, and all those repos are dead
<Mantice> no foloodin
<ivo_> i wery bad know english plz help : )
<slide> wtf
<seth> oh zoy
<aeon17x> ivo_: don't paste here
<binarydigit> jeese
<ivo_> ok
<nickrud> ivo_, those repos are dead
<Mantice> ......................Dont please
<TuxOtaku> see, the weird part is this...my user name on both slack and ubu are the same, and yet all these problems are happening
<ivo_> and whats is meane?
<Mantice> Any one give me tips on what soldering iron i should buy?
<Mantice> http://www.dse.co.nz/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/43fbcaaa04d4e7fe2741c0a87f990770/Export/catalogs/CTG0000367
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  uid is the numerical user number in /etc/passwd  they were probably different.
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, the names are nice, but the numbers associated with those names are what matters
<TuxOtaku> ahhh
<TuxOtaku> learn something new every day
<TuxOtaku> ^_^
<LiteHedded> maybe someone can walk me through installing alsa?
<wastrel> ivo_:  what language do you speak?
<ivo_> nickrud can u write for me a comand where i can download any music player plz ?
<ivo_> I speak in latvian
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, ls /etc/group and ls /etc/passwd, those are the numbers that matter
<_jason> xiaoyu__: type 'about:config' in firefox url bar, then enter 'tab' in filter.  Look for something about preferences and make it true.  Then check your preferences again
<wastrel> i don't imagine there's a latvian channel
<nickrud> ivo_, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<TuxOtaku> so, can i log back into slack and do this?
<xiaoyu__> _jason: ok
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  every file on your ubuntu system is messed up
<harritj> Mantice Cat No. T2200 would cover you well
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, you need to match the user numbers to the names in *each* operating system
<wastrel> nickrud:  he chowned his whole ubuntu install
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<ivo_> ohh shit
<TuxOtaku> -_-;;
<Fujitsu> This is not a good thing.
<ivo_> i got this
<ivo_> Couldn't stat source package
<nickrud> wastrel, well, ugh. TuxOtaku is that true?
<ivo_> whats is meane ? : )
<TuxOtaku> yes
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  you were mounted on / , not /home ?
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, screwed, if true
<ruby123> TuxOtaku: ^_^
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<deang> what's the trick to getting the onscreen keyboard to launch?
<nickrud> ivo_, you need to enable the universe repository
<Fujitsu> Might just have to back up /home and reinstall...
<TuxOtaku> how do i find the uid for my ubuntu user?
<nickrud> !tell ivo about universe
<_jason> TuxOtaku: 'id' command
<ivo_> How to enable?
<Fujitsu> id
<IdleOne> whats the command to untar a .tar.gz file?
<TuxOtaku> k, 'cos i'm on an ubu live session right now
<nickrud> ivo_, you should have a message from ubotu telling you how
<Fujitsu> tar zxf <filename> IdleOne.
<IdleOne> thank you
<Fujitsu> *<filename>, IdleOne.
<ivo_> Mhhh i wery stupid i don"t getit :)
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, if it's just the music you've screwed with, it's not tragic
<TuxOtaku> no
<wastrel> TuxOtaku:  you would need to get the uid from your slackware user, that's who owns your files now.  but if you chowned /  then every file on your ubuntu system is broken.
<TuxOtaku> wow
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mustard5> ivo_, you have some sources in your sources.list that are no longer available..so you need to remove them
<nickrud> ivo_, read directly above
<ivo_> Emmm how to i remove then ?
<TuxOtaku> yeah, i got chowned...^_~
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, please, ohh, too late :)
<mustard5> ivo_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<slide> Can anyone help me with this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/QGXmQO85.html
<ivo_> 5.10
<TuxOtaku> ah well, thankfully all my media is backed up on a separate partition
<mustard5> ivo_, open this link in a browser http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<nickrud> slide, no problem, now do sudo apt-get upgrade, that will update those packages
<TuxOtaku> i guess there's no way to back up all my programs huh?
<slide> nickrud, thats exactly what i did
<nickrud> slide, heh, I need to stop scanning :)
<slide> heh
<mustard5> ivo_, tell me when you have done that
<nickrud> slide, I would personally run sudo aptitude ; then press u g g
<ivo_> mustard5 i dont" understad what i need to do in this link ? :)
<TuxOtaku> this will be officially the first time i've ever broken a linux install
<mustard5> ivo_, you need to open it in firefox
<mustard5> ivo_, then tell me when you have it in firefox..and we can continue
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  untar a .gz file?
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, you are extremely unusual then
<Fujitsu> IdleOne, a .tar.gz or a .gz?
<nimphelos> exit
<Mantice> Tux0taku: Windows brake 999 Linux brake 1
<ivo_> ok i open the link
<IdleOne> .gz
<Fujitsu> gunzip, IdleOne.
<TuxOtaku> well, actually, i play it relatively safe
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..now open up a terminal....tell me when you have done that
<TuxOtaku> given that i am obviously still new at this
<Silivrenion> when i try booting initrd.img, it keeps saying file not found... i dont know if i have the wrong hard drive, or if the file really doesnt exist?
<ivo_> ok i open the terminal
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  gunzip filename?
<TuxOtaku> and yet i'm using slackware...go figure huh?
<Fujitsu> Yes, IdleOne.
<mustard5> ivo_, put this command in ...   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> thank you ()
<mustard5> ivo_, what do you see now?
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, I ran a debian unstable for years; I have yet to keep an ubuntu stable for more than 5 months
<mustard5> ivo_, you should see a text editor with text in it anyway :)
<ivo_> ok i put the comand
<ivo_> yes
<eternaljoy> I deleted a file and emptied trashcan!  Is there a way I can get the file back and restored?
<ivo_> i see
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, just a data point, no real value
<Fujitsu> Unlikely, eternaljoy.
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: define Unlikely
<nickrud> eternaljoy, not very likely
<Fujitsu> Very unlikely.
<mustard5> ivo_, ok...remove all that text in the editor.....and replace with the sources.list information from the firefox page you loaded up
<eternaljoy> nickrud: define not very likely :)
<Fujitsu> Unless you know some of the contents...
<nickrud> eternaljoy, give it up = not very likely
<Fujitsu> What type of file?
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: define very Unlikely :)
<Silivrenion> how do I know from grub if vmlinuz is in the root of /dev/sda2 ?
<TuxOtaku> nickrud: ??
<eternaljoy> nickrud: so there is NO WAY to get file back?
<Fujitsu> This is one of my greatest gripes with ext3, and why I often prefer ext2.
<Fujitsu> What type of file was it, eternaljoy.
<Fujitsu> *?
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: a graphic file
<mustard5> ivo_, tell me when you have done that...
<ivo_> ok i do this
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<slide> How can i tell which repository a package is coming from?
<Fujitsu> Well.
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: jpg file
<mustard5> ivo_, k...now save the file
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<nickrud> eternaljoy, shut off the machine. Boot a rescue disk, and learn how to read sectors.
<ivo_> and replace?
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu:  so there is NO WAY to get file back?
<mustard5> ivo_, yes
<ivo_> ok
<eternaljoy> nickrud: lol :P
<mustard5> ivo_, now do this command....  sudo apt-get update
<eternaljoy> nickrud: so theres no change I get to see that jpg graphic file again? :P
<eternaljoy> change = chance
<mustard5> ivo_, did you get any errors?
<nickrud> eternaljoy, I have rm aliased as mv to my own personal trash can
<xiaoyu__> _jason: does ubuntu 5.10 have framebuffer support default
<TuxOtaku> well...i guess i'll be booting back into slack now...back up those few files that need...umm...backing up...
<TuxOtaku> then it's off to reinstall ubu!
<_jason> xiaoyu__: I don't know.  You can just ask the channel, everyone is helpful here
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, a suggestion:
<eternaljoy> nickrud: ok! ill say goodbye to the file :P
<Fujitsu> See, the problem with ext3 and file recovery is that is obliterates the records on the superblock referring to the file, so as to keep everything OK in the event of an unclean unmounting...
<eternaljoy> nickrud: RIP
<amphi> eternaljoy: you could try remounting the partition as ext2, and use debugfs
<ivo_> i dont know there are lot of numbers
<TuxOtaku> i'm listening
<xiaoyu__>  does ubuntu 5.10 have framebuffer support default
<ivo_> runing
<amphi> eternaljoy: there is an undelete howto at tldp.org
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: ok thats secure
<mustard5> ivo_, its updating the package lists
<Silivrenion> Ok, no one replied.. I need help... GRUB can't find /vmlinuz on my drive, and I have to locate where it is.. any help?
<mustard5> ivo_, just let it finish what its doing
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, create a group that exists (by number) in both slack and ubuntu, and make your music belong to that group:
<ivo_> ok
<xiaoyu__> _jason: i am sorry do disturb you
<eternaljoy> amphi: sounds too complicated for the file!  I said goodbye to the file already
<TuxOtaku> riiight
<ivo_> oke
<ivo_> : )
<xiaoyu__>  does ubuntu 5.10 have framebuffer support default
<eternaljoy> amphi:  RIP :)
<TuxOtaku> good call
<Trilom> Hey Anyone open to help me get my internet running on my other computer, i have a Dell Optiplex GX1, old computer, 266mghtz MXX P2.  The problem is when i run ubuntu the internet doesnt work, when i installed ubuntu on the system it didnt work.  So if any will please help let me know.  I have ubuntu on this GX1 but its a 350 P2 and it works dandy, but ive tested alot of things with the other tried, changing network cards, switchin
<_jason> xiaoyu__: you're not disturbing, don't worry about it
<mustard5> ivo_, what was the original question you wanted answered?
<xiaoyu__>  does ubuntu 5.10 have framebuffer support default
<xiaoyu__> could ang one tell me
<amphi> Fujitsu: really? so debugfs will have no chance to recover on ext3? I did it a couple of times on ext2; nowadays I'm using xfs
<ivo_> I need wery a music player
<TuxOtaku> thanx a lot for all the help, nickrud
<eternaljoy> amphi: I am installing Ubuntu on a system where we need 2 users to use it!  How can I do that?  adduser command?
<mustard5> ivo_, ah ok..you wanted xmms
<ivo_> Fetched 3188kB in 1m44s (30.4kB/s)
<ivo_> Reading package lists... Done
<mustard5> ivo_, I remember now
<mustard5> ivo_, now sudo apt-get install xmms
<nickrud> TuxOtaku, sorry it took so long for that to percolate to my forebrain
<Fujitsu> amphi, that was one of the bigger changes in ext3. It obliterates the records for some reason... RElated to recovery from the journal...
<ivo_> sudo apt-get install xmms
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: so ext3 is that secure when deleting files that nobody can recover the files?
<ivo_> ups
<Fujitsu> It is possible to recover.
<amphi> eternaljoy: yeah - you will also need to add the user to the same groups as your user
<mustard5> ivo_, did it install with no errors?
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu It is possible to recover. <-- can a novice do it?
<amphi> Fujitsu: uhuh, thanks
<Fujitsu> If you know some of the contents of the file, you can likely get part of it back...
<nickrud> !info e2recover
<ivo_> I got this
<ivo_> Reading package lists... Done
<ivo_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ivo_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<ivo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ivo_>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ivo_>   xmms: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ivo_>         Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not going to be installed
<ivo_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ivo_> ivo@ubuntu:~$
<mustard5> ivo_, don't paste in the channel
<amphi> Fujitsu: just hexediting the raw device you mean?
<Fujitsu> However, it is unlikely that you would be able to locate a JPEG in the entirety of the disk.
<NickGarvey> whoa, pastebin
<ivo_> ups sory
<eternaljoy> ivo_: LO'
<Fujitsu> Yes, that's what you'd have to do, AFAIK.
<nickrud> ivo_, get skype from seveas
<nickrud> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: do you make cameras? :)
<Fujitsu> I remember I was really annoyed when I was trying to undelete stuff from an ext3.
<NickGarvey> and ivo_ did you do apt-get -f install xmms?
<mustard5> ivo_, there is a special web page for big pastes..ok   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Fujitsu> So, I always use ReiserFS now.
<wastrel> reiserfs eh
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: well its good if anyone ever steals your system, they cant undelte your files :)
<amphi> I used reiser, but it made me nervous, so I switched to xfs ;)
<sapo> hi all, i m getting this after updating the xorg in dapper: Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly.
<sambagirl> i have a question
<sapo> now i m without 3d accel :(
<nickrud> Fujitsu, brave soul
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: ReiserFS is not as secure as ext3?
<ivo_> what is the this link?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: I heard ReiserFS is very unstable!  true?
<leolimas> hi
<mustard5> ivo_, your skype program is using an library that is not standard in breezy badger
<eternaljoy> !ReiserFS
<ubotu> I guess reiserfs is a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<leolimas> I wanna install java
<nickrud> ivo_, the link is for a skype that will work properly in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas
<Fujitsu> ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.
<Fujitsu> Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best.
<leolimas> how i can do this ? with apt-get on ubuntu ?
<sambagirl> i had a disater on my xp computer and i am currently using the live cd on the xp computer. can i try to mount the xp computer with the live cd system is it possible to do?
<Fujitsu> That is what one of the developers said.
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: well its good if anyone ever steals your system, they cant undelte your files :)
<b1ind> I've got a major screen corruption/freezing problem trying to use the fglrx driver for xorg 7
<sambagirl> xp drive nt computer
<jetscreamer> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mustard5> ivo_, its a 'pastebin'...you put your text that you want to show us in there...then hit 'send'...then you copy and paste the new URL into here so we can see it in a browser
<nickrud> leolimas, enable multiverse, and install jre2-1.4
<ivo_> im open the link and there is the screnshot and text
<Fujitsu> So any record is obliterated.
<amphi> eternaljoy: I used it a lot, and only once had a problem, which --rebuildtree fixed, but I heard too many horror stories
<Fujitsu> So, ReiserFS and ext2 are good!
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu That is what one of the developers said. <-- what is his name?
<b1ind> I have a radeon mobility 9200 (really a 9000)
<leolimas> !javadebs
<Madpilot> sambagirl: yes, it is possible. Open a terminal and type "man mount"
<eternaljoy> amphi: yeah
<sambagirl> oh thanks i pray it works madpilot
<Fujitsu> Andreas Dilger... AFAIK.
<ivo_> I send
<eternaljoy> sambagirl: you go girl ;)
<Madpilot> sambagirl: man mount just brings up the manual page for the "mount" command, so it's harmless by itself :)
<amphi> eternaljoy: OTOH, I had an ext3 fs comlpletely disappear on me for no apparent reason
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..after you hit 'send'...a new URL is created...you show me that URL from your browser address bar
<wastrel> b1ind:  in dapper?
<b1ind> wastrel, yes
<amphi> Fujitsu: interesting, thanks
<wastrel> b1ind:  yeah i've heard fglrx is broken in dapper
<ivo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9092
<Trilom> Hey Anyone open to help me get my internet running on my other computer, i have a Dell Optiplex GX1, old computer, 266mghtz MXX P2.  The problem is when i run ubuntu the internet doesnt work, when i installed ubuntu on the system it didnt work.  So if any will please help let me know.  I have ubuntu on this GX1 but its a 350 P2 and it works dandy, but ive tested alot of things with the other tried, changing network cards, switchin
<b1ind> wastrel, I've tried using the one from ati's site as well
<Fujitsu> Trilom, what kind of connection? Modem, DSL, Cable?
<eternaljoy> amphi: weird
<Trilom> Funjitsu: DSL
<amphi> eternaljoy: nay, almost distressing ;)
<eternaljoy> Fujitsu: so Andreas Dilger is one of the main developers?
<b1ind> wastrel, I've switched back to 'radeon', but direct rendering is disabled.. could a symlink have been borked? if so, where is it?
<sambagirl> ther are a bunch of options madpilot is there a obvious one for mounting a potentially troubled xp drive that just goes bad now?
<mustard5> mustard5, k..looking at it now...
<Fujitsu> How is the modem connected, Trilom?
<eternaljoy> amphi: :)
<mustard5> ivo_, you installed skype using the .deb file from the skype website?
<jmkasunich> trilom: do you have a router?  (ie multiple drops for multiple simultaneous users)
<ivo_> yes
<Trilom> Funjitsu: Hardwired. Phone line to modem, modem to 8 port linksys router, router hardwired to computer.
<jmkasunich> great
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..it is using a library that is not standard in breezy badger 5.10
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<ivo_> and what i need to do ?
<mustard5> ivo_, you will need to install skype differently as that library is conflicting with other programs you want
<wastrel> b1ind:  i dunno, i'm running breezy still - haven't upgraded for just this reason, sry :/
<amphi> b1ind: what card is it? does the free driver support 3d for it?
<Fujitsu> Have you got the router set as the gateway on the Ubuntu machine?
<mustard5> ivo_, for now ...you need to unistall skype
<Trilom> No... how wouldi do that?
<ivo_> how to i unistal skype?
<Fujitsu> Does the router provide DHCP?
<b1ind> amphi, it is a mobility 9000, factory o/c'd to 9200 specs
<mustard5> ivo_, to do this.... sudo apt-get remove skype
<RememberPOL> Has anybody successfully installed Quake3 on Breezy?
<sambagirl> if i type mount it shows me a list how do i know what to use?
<Fujitsu> Also, Trilom, can you access other machines on the network?
<Trilom> Well it should, it worked for my other computer, which is running the same.
<jmkasunich> Trilom: you have two computers, and one is already running ubnutu and connects just fine, right?
<Trilom> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> Trilom, what kind of network card is in the machine?
<amphi> b1ind: that appears to be supported
<jmkasunich> so its not the router or dhcp
<jmkasunich> have you tried pinging from each machine to the other?
<amphi> b1ind: do you have the relevant kernel modules installed?
<Madpilot> sambagirl: forgot about this - here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<b1ind> amphi, yes.. I just ran glxgears w/ verbose debugging and got an interesting error
<Trilom> Works on my other machine not the one i have now
<b1ind> amphi, yes.. I've followed countless guides for fglrx
<Trilom>  I have one in my live ing room and one in my bedroom.  Ive switched out the network cards to test if it is working with my machine.
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<ivo_> mustard5 look it is ok  ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9094
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<b1ind> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_dispatch)
<b1ind> libGL error: unable to find driver: r200_dri.so
<Fujitsu> Interesting, Trilom.
<Trilom> I have 3 different ones, tried em all.  They all work on one machine, and not on the other.
<Fujitsu> Trilom, open up a terminal, and type sudo ifup eth0
<Trilom> One is IBM
<mustard5> ivo_, ok...its removed..that is fine
<Trilom> Kk brb gotta run to bedroom.
<ivo_> ok
<amphi> b1ind: ugh, fglrx - why not use the free xorg driver that provides 3d accel for your card?
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..now lets try installing xmms again    sudo apt-get install xmms
<b1ind> amphi, I am trying... it is currently fubard
<Kr4t05> okay.
<bz0b> does anyone here use Seveas's sources?
<amphi> b1ind: you probably need to uninstall _every_ fglrx thing you have
<b1ind> amphi, as soon as I grabbed the fglrx package, using 'radeon' no longer works
<syllogism> amphi, r300 isn't exactly. . . as stable as one would hope yet(at least it was last i checked)
<sambagirl> ok how would i know if i have ntfs or fat? i upgraded me so would it be fat?
<b1ind> amphi, ok, I'll try that
<Kr4t05> I am using the Ubuntu Hoary Live CD.
<nickrud> bz0b, yes, sourc-o-matic is superior
<b1ind> is there a way to list installed packages by regex or glob?
<amphi> syllogism: I am blest with an older card ;)
<bz0b> nickrud: oh yeaH? i just added it, so i was wondering if its safe
<sambagirl> if i try the wrong mount will it break anything else?
<Kr4t05> Can I use this CD to partition/format my HardDisk?
<crimsun> b1ind: in what sense? You can do anything with sed+awk after dpkg -l
<TTilus> b1ind: man dpkg
<jmkasunich> blind: would dpkg -l do what you need?
<jmkasunich> (check man page)
<wastrel> bz0b:  what's seveas' sources?
<b1ind> ok
<nickrud> bz0b, as outside repo's go, it's about as safe as you can get
<amphi> syllogism: fglrx seems to be less than a riot of fun and laughter for all the family ;)
<NickGarvey> Kr4t05: ubuntu has a built in partitioner
<b1ind> sorry guys, new to debian/ubuntu
<Kr4t05> NickGarvey: This is a Damn Small Install.
<jmkasunich> no prob
<bz0b> nickrud: does he have packages for the dapper drake?
<syllogism> amphi, fglrx isn't my favorite - but I have to deal with it until r300 is out of the heavy debugging stages
<Fujitsu> sambagirl, it will fail if you try to use the wrong one, so you can just try the other./
<bz0b> nickrud: because i was thinking about updating
<amphi> b1ind: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep fglrx should do
<amphi> syllogism: uhuh
<ivo_> mustard5 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9095 its ok ?
<b1ind> s'ok I've got it.. just one pkg
<sambagirl> ok thank you fujitsu
<jacquesmerde> woah, just installed dapper, good to see ubuntu getting better and better.
<nickrud> bz0b I really doubt he's trying to be in advance of dapper :)
<mustard5> ivo_, yes..xmms is installed now
<amphi> syllogism: does fglrx provide its own kernel dri module[s] ?
<ivo_> Ohhh big big tnxxxxxxxx
<wastrel> i installed fglrx so i could get video mirroring on my vga port on my laptop.... couldn't figure it out with radeon/ati
<ivo_> :))))
<Fujitsu> Dapper is really good, yes.
<mustard5> ivo_, now you need to go read this page about skype now... http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/
<ivo_> ok
<mustard5> ivo_, read through the whole page and decide how you want to install
<amphi> wastrel: I haven't tried, but MergeFB is said to do that
<nickrud> except that the panel is currently broke
<Fujitsu> And has very easy, very spectacular, eye-candy...
<syllogism> amphi, I don't recall, sorry
<jacquesmerde> one question though, to run nvidia-glx-config i had to create a symlink from a new location to an old one for xorg.conf.md5sum, shouldnt this be done by an update of the package?
<mustard5> ivo_, there are several methods on the page
<wastrel> amphi:  it's working now so i'm not going to mess with it :]   but i'll keep that in mind
<odla> dapper has a channel now too...#ubuntu+1
<mustard5> ivo_, come back and ask questions if you are not sure
<ivo_> oke tnx
<nickrud> jacquesmerde, idealy, yes. In reality, you've worked around it
<b1ind> bbias, testing
<jacquesmerde> nickrud: what will be the solution when dapper goes mainstream?
<Mez> Seveas: ping
<wastrel> jacquesmerde:  file a bug & they'll fix it before then :] 
<nickrud> jacquesmerde, that issue should be fixed. You could check http://launchpad.net/malone, and see if that bug is registered
<VR^> hey everyone, im trying to configure grip (the cd ripper). i dont know which encoder i should point to if i wanna use lame
<ivo_> ohhh there is too mach text emm i need download skype rpm from skype com ?
<VR^> can someone help out?
<jacquesmerde> my other teething problem is that i've installed gstreamer0.8-mad, but totem still wont play mp3's. (mpg321 works fine from the cli though), is that just me?
<b1ind> amphi, ok, I'm back to direct rendering, thanks :D
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: did you execute sudo gst-register-0.8 ?
<Trilom> Funjitsu: It says "Ignoring Unknown Interface eth0=eth0"
<mustard5> ivo_, english is not your native tongue?
<nickrud> jacquesmerde, if you're on dapper, it might be gstreamer10.0 (or whatever it's called)
<amphi> b1ind: cool ;)
<crimsun> for dapper it's gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wastrel> VR^:  there's an entry in the menu for lame, at least on mine...
<Trilom> Funjitsu: Btw sorry its kindof slow, having to unplug keyboard and run back and forth, good thing im getting another keyboard.
<ivo_> I wery bad know english im am a latvian
<jacquesmerde> crimsun: thanks
* nickrud notes that for the future, thanks crimsun 
<b1ind> amphi, any idea how to get xcompmgr to start at session start w/o having to killal gnome-panel?
<Heathen_> How do I make amarok my default music player (for when double clicking an mp3)?
<VR^> wastrel: yeah but when i select that i get "unable to save encoder conrfig"
<mustard5> ivo_, thats ok..your going ok.. get the .rpm for fedora core 3 from the skype website
<nickrud> Heathen_, right click an mp3 file, and choose properties->open with
<amphi> b1ind: no
<Heathen_> nickrud, : does that make it the default player?
<nickrud> Heathen_, yes.
<Fujitsu> Brb. Switching back to normal X.
<crxyem> ok well I don't need so much ndis help, it's still a wireless bit, anyone familiar with iwconfig ??
<ivo_> whats  mean fedora ? :)
<wastrel> VR^:  have you installed lame?
<nickrud> ivo_, garbage
<Heathen_> nickrud, thanks, i feel stupid 8)
<VR^> wastrel: i think i have
<amphi> crxyem: somewhat
<Trilom> Fujitsu: Wait di dyou get my results?
<nickrud> ivo_, lol, it's another version of linux, search google. It's a decent distro, from everything I've heard
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<wastrel> VR^:  sudo apt-get install lame
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> Didn't see that, Trilom,
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> Very odd.
<Trilom> Funjitsu: It says "Ignoring Unknown Interface eth0=eth0"
<Fujitsu> Looks like the network card hasn't been detected properly.
<crxyem> well here's the prob, I have my wireless setup with ndiswrapper, reboot, and I have to set all my iwconfig commands again to reconnect to my AP
<VR^> wastrel: i guess i didnt have that heh
<VR^> its installing
<Fujitsu> Try typing ifconfig in the terminal.
<Trilom> kkbrb
<angelo> does ubuntu come with a text mode browser?
<jacquesmerde> damn, now i want to remove gstreamer0.8-mad, but i dont know how to remove the dependencies i installed with it. can someone tell me how to? or what those deps are?
<Fujitsu> And past the results on the pastebin.
<nickrud> Heathen_, I've answerd that question many times, I guess it means you're not stupid
<wastrel> angelo:  links or lynx
<angelo> ty
<wastrel> angelo:  or wc3
<wastrel> er w3c
<amphi> angelo: you can install w3m links or lynx
<wastrel> m
<amphi> heh
<Heathen_> :) thanks again! good night
<wastrel> heh
<VR^> wastrel: actually, it tells me 'lame is already the newest version'
<wastrel> w3m  w3c is a different thing
<sambagirl>  i get this error
<nickrud> jacquesmerde, look into debfoster (apt-get install debfoster)
<sambagirl> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # /dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat umask=000 0 0
<sambagirl> bash: /dev/hda1: Permission denied
<angelo> do you reccomend any particular one or is anyone of them fine'
<amphi> jacquesmerde: or deborphan
<wastrel> VR^:  dunno what to tell you then :] 
<biovore> sambagirl: try mount in front of that
<amphi> angelo: I like w3m
<mustard5> sambagirl, what are you trying to do?
<crxyem> sambagirl: vfat should be ntfs
<crxyem> for XP
<jacquesmerde> deborphan sounds exactly like what i want
<amphi> angelo: lynx is canonical, I don't like links much, dunno why
<sambagirl> i am trying to mount my xp drive becuase i think i made a mistake so i am trying to mount it with live cd
<IdleOne> anybody know how I start up a eggdrop via ssh?
<jacquesmerde> surely synaptic has a log file though
<sambagirl> ok brb
<nickrud> amphi, it's been a while (I use aptitude) which is better, debfoster or deborphan?
<jacquesmerde> otherwise i'll have to use aptitiude from now on
<mustard5> sambagirl, k..well when you get back I can show you a proper command
<angelo> ok thx
<amphi> nickrud: I've only used deborphan
<Fujitsu> crxyem, NTFS is not vfat!
<sambagirl> it sitll says permission denied
<nickrud> jacquesmerde, just use aptitude :)
<crxyem> XP is NTFS
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<amphi> nickrud: use it circumspectly if you compile stuff yourself ;)
<sambagirl> well it was upgreade from ME
<crxyem> ah
<lint> What's the default save path for installed apps?
<jacquesmerde> xp DOES give you the option of fat32 on install
<nuambenzina> how can I easy change update download mirrors, for packages/updates ?
<mustard5> sambagirl, one second...I'm just working out the command for you..
<lint> for ex i just installed something and i have no idea where it is
<nickrud> amphi, if I compiled stuff, I'd use fedora or gentoo, or my historical work, linuxfromscratch.
<twysted> jacquesmerde> no it does NOT
<Trilom> Fujitsu: lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Trilom>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Trilom>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<Trilom>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<Trilom>           RX packets:8590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Trilom>           TX packets:8590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<amphi> lint: $HOME usually, if I understand you
<Trilom>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<Trilom>           RX bytes:510298 (498.3 KiB)  TX bytes:510298 (498.3 KiB)
<twysted> stop pasting u dork
<amphi> !tell Trilom about pastebin
<nickrud> Trilom, please don't paste here, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Fujitsu> Hello.
<twysted> jacquesmerde> xp will only give you the option to use fat32 if you have an existing os such as win98 on the drive
<Trilom> Oh ok thanks, sorry about that, Noob.
<lint> amphi: Nah, i dont see it listed, is there another command like "ls" that will show hidden folders?
<amphi> Trilom: no worrie
<amphi> s
<twysted> im a noob because a called you a dork? classic!
<Fujitsu> I was about to change back to normal X, however Xgl did it for me (ie. it segfaulted) :(
<amphi> lint: ls -a
<nickrud> Trilom, I got kicked for less :)
<crxyem> so anyone have any idea why I need to run iwconfig everytime I reboot, to get my wireless back und running ??
<jacquesmerde> twysted: it DID when i installed it. i always install xp as fat32, so i can shrink or expand it along with linux on my dualboot
<mustard5> sambagirl, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<amphi> lint: $HOME means your home directory
<kevo_tool> Does zoom work with Compiz?
<nuambenzina> sambagirl sudo cfdisk and see what filesystem y have there
<lint> Yeah
<Trilom> Ok what do you need to know from this file fujitsu, or do you want me to paste it all in pastebin?
<twysted> jacquesmerde> *shudders* there is program thatll resize ntfs partitions and its open source :D
<jt3k> hi
<Fujitsu> Which file?
<nickrud> twysted, you are
<jacquesmerde> twysted: parted?
<kevo_tool> XP on Fat32...... brrrr
<lint> amphi: I installed gimp and i just ls - a's and I dont see any mentioning of gimp anywhere
<mustard5> sambagirl, thats taken from here... http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<Silivrenion> I need to know, in the ubuntu /boot directory, should vmlinuz be named "vmlinuz" or "vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386"
<amphi> twysted: I've done it once, on a friend's laptop, and it worked perfectly
<twysted> nickrud> ok rich im a noob omg, elitest prick
<jt3k> hey twysted what about gparted
<nuambenzina> how can I easy change update download mirrors, for packages/updates ?...
<amphi> lint: the binary will be in /usr/bin
<nickrud> Silivrenion, the latter
<lint> amphi: ah gotcha, thanks
<amphi> lint: just type gimp in a shell or rin box
<nickrud> twysted, a joke friend, I am the least elite you'll see here
<Trilom> Ok what do you need to know from this file fujitsu, or do you want me to paste it all in pastebin?
<amphi> lint: er, run box
<twysted> nickrud> hehe
<Fujitsu> Just paste it all in pastebin please, Trilom.
<sambagirl> it says W95  F32
<amphi> lint: ls -a will show  dotfiles, that are normally not shown
<bimberi> Silivrenion: and /vmlinuz is a symbolic link to it
<Silivrenion> nickrud :: should my grub loader say "kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3" or "kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda3"
<lint> amphi: Whats the general way when a power user like yourself installs, like whats the easiest way to make a shortcut on your desktop etc
<Trilom> Fujitsu: ok all pasted
<lint> because obviously opening a terminal every time i want to open GIMP is kinda silly
<mustard5> sambagirl, your drive is definitely /dev/hda1 and your have a /media/windows folder?
<Silivrenion> bimberi, nickrud :: I'm getting errors from grub saying that vmlinuz doesnt exist
<sambagirl> ok
<Trilom> Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9096
<angelo> so what would be the cmd to install w3m
<amphi> lint: I have no desktop ;) I have a keybinding to grun, so I do alt-ctrl-r and type gimp (except that grun completes for you)
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Trilom.
<Fujitsu> Wait a sec while I load it :)
<lint> amphi: haha
<nickrud> Silivrenion, either: as long as /vmlinuz is a link to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<Trilom> Fujitsu: BTW Thanks for the help. :)
<lint> That's pretty leet ;D
<Silivrenion> nickrud :: there is no link there..
<amphi> lint: I hardly use mouse at all in X ;)
<lint> hehe
<LiteHedded> i need easy sources please!
<Trilom> amphi: X being?
<babo> Hi guys, I can't open .phtml files on my localhost
<nickrud> Silivrenion, then, the file in /boot/ is correct
<Fujitsu> Yes, Trilom, it hasn't detected your ethernet card...
<lint> So in my case i'd probably just right click on the desktop and browse for the file and create a shortcut
<LiteHedded> i always forget the trigger
<_jason> LiteHedded: /msg ubotu easysource
<amphi> lint: openbiox, like most WMs, can be configured to do pretty much anything via keyboard
<bimberi> Silivrenion: if it helps, my (dapper) kernel line is "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-15-386 root=/dev/hda4 ro quiet splash"
<Trilom> Fujitsu: Ok how can i get it to detect it, would that be in the bios?
<angelo> is there a newbie channel for people who have alot of easy questions or do i ask all that here :D
<nickrud> Silivrenion, you could paste the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<amphi> Trilom: the X window system, the GUI
<nickrud> angelo, this is it :)
<Trilom> amphi: Ahh, sounds cool.
<Fujitsu> What kind of Ethernet card is it?
<angelo> :D
<amphi> Trilom: "what lies beneath" gnome or whatever
<Silivrenion> cd ..
<babo> I've installed the apache-php mods and I've done the AddType application/x-httpd-php .phtml and then restarted but I still can't open .phtml files ... any suggestions ?
<MAB> any one tell me about getting an extra hard drive for my gateway? Should that be an internal of an external?
<Trilom> Fujitsu: IBM
<angelo> what the cmd to install w3m
<lint> Thanks a ton amphi, one last question, is there a hotkey to pull up a terminal/Konsole in KDE/Kubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<jt3k> does anyone know an alternative to exchange server for linux?
<brenner> nuambenzina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nickrud> angelo, patience is a virtue; ask every 5 - 10 minutes if you dont' get satisfaction
<Fujitsu> I have no idea about any IBM cards...
<amphi> Trilom: I'm to clumsy to use a mouse ;)
<angelo> ok
<jt3k> i need some kind of groupware for my coworkers... any suggestion?
<Trilom> Lol Yeah i prefer a keyboard also.
<amphi> Trilom: that's why I create graphics with a text editor ;)
<lint> lol graphics with a text editor?
<ejofee> anybody know about a video player which can be programmed to pause a film, play a sequence of another one, then return to the exact place where it left the first film and continue playing it, all in a smooth manner?
<nickrud> angelo, sudo apt-get install w3m ; if that doesn't work, work through http://AddingRepositoriesHowto , then try again
<Trilom> amphi: Can do anything with keyboard. :)
<amphi> lint: yeah, povray 'SDL'
<angelo> ok thanks alot
<brad_teenbot> Hey guys, my sound isnt working (hasnt since installed) and the speaker up by the clock has an X in front of it and i have no idea of where to start. Any suggestions?
<Trilom> Fujitsu: So... what do you suggest?
<lint> povray 'SDL' ?
<crxyem> brad do you know what kind of sound card it is ??
<brenner> angelo: it should be installed already
<mustard5> brad_teenbot, what soundcard?
<amphi> lint: 'scene description language' - povray is a ray-tracer
<Fujitsu> Have you got any other cards, Trilom?
<lint> ah cool
<Trilom> Fujitsu: OH OH It also has an onboard Ethernet port on it, and that didnt work, dont know if that will "spark" anything.
<wastrel> ascii art
<amphi> lint: apt-gettable, see http://povray.org/ for info; it's an excellent program IMHO
<deang> I can't run gok due to missing 'libatk-bridge'     suggestions?
<nickrud> brad_teenbot, yeah: look for a guy named crimsun on this list, and when he's around, ask him :)
<sambagirl> it says this mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<brenner> brad_teenbot: that means it's muted iirc.  just up the volume
<angelo> so if i type "w3m" in text mode it should open up correct
<sambagirl> could this be from the chkdsk i did ?
<nickrud> angelo, yes
<sambagirl> it is still open
<angelo> k
<brad_teenbot> riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03
<theplateau> can someone help me get ipv6 working
<babo> can anyone help with an apache problem ?
<mustard5> sambagirl, I wouldnt think so..but close it anyway
<brenner> angelo: w3m <url/filename>
<mustard5> sambagirl, it really sounds like its mounted already
<amphi> angelo: w3m <url> will work better
<Trilom> Fujitsu: Correction, all the Ethernet cards i have are IBM.
<brad_teenbot> its not mutted ive already tried
<Delvien> Holy Cow Wireless works now ! ay
<sambagirl> it says it is lalready mounted but i dont see it
<mustard5> sambagirl, can you browse to it in nautilus?
<amphi> Delvien: native driver?
<Trilom> Fujitsu: But the fact that the onboard doesnt work boggles me, even though the CD-ROM Drive is off and on.. kindof of weird, but thats a different story.
<Delvien> amphi the new dapper update killed all networking, finally got it going
<Fujitsu> Is the onboard enabled in the BIOS?
<sambagirl> ahh just a minute
<amphi> Delvien: heh
<Fujitsu> What type of motherboard is it?
<Trilom> Fujitsu: Dell standard, and im pretty sure the onboard is enabled.
<mustard5> brad_teenbot, hmm..never heard of that one
<sambagirl> mustard5 whee is nautaulis in live cd?
<CaNsA> ok how can i mount my ntfs sata hdd in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<whyami> I have a DualPoint Stick and a DualPoint Touchpad, both built into my laptop. I want to disable the Touchpad but not the stick. Any ideas? I seem to be able to disable the stick and not the touchpad...
<mustard5> sambagirl, yes
<Trilom> Fujitsu: Probley a Intel mobo, thats all ive seen in Dells..... especially the old ones.
<Fujitsu> Interesting that they aren't detected then. Running Breezy?
<Trilom> Yeah.
<mustard5> sambagirl, go up to Places and open 'Computer'
<ubuntu_> hello
<angelo> o ok
<mustard5> sambagirl, that will open nautilus file browser
<nickrud> whyami, just a stab in the dark, but somewhere in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there will be a reference to synaptic ; look into removing that stanza
<sambagirl> i see file system and cdrom and that is it
<mustard5> sambagirl, go to filesystem
<mustard5> sambagirl, then look for 'media'
<mustard5> sambagirl, inside there you should find 'windows'
<amphi> whyami: you can't do that in the BIOS? I disabled the touchpad on my stinkpad like that
<Fujitsu> Well, does anybody else have any ideas about Trilom's problem?
<sambagirl> well i'll be
<ubuntu_> i'm using ubuntu 5.04 live CD and i'm trying to use gaim, but it doesn't launch no matter now hard i click on it, is this supposed to happen? :S
<sambagirl> there it is
<whyami> nickrud: are you saying to remove the synaptics section entirely? I figured it would be a config there.
<stoned> I have an hp multimedia/internet keyboard, I am using ubuntu/kubuntu and I can't seem to find how to make those extra keys.  How can I findout which keycodes those extra keys are sending, and then assign commands to those keys etc
<sambagirl> ubuntu is the stuff lol
<mustard5> sambagirl, anything inside the 'windows' folder?
<sambagirl> thanks
<amphi> stoned: xev
<whyami> amphi: won't that disable my internal stick as well?
<sambagirl> oh yes
<mustard5> sambagirl, k :)
<sambagirl> it's all there mustard5
<sambagirl> :)
<sambagirl> thanks
<mustard5> sambagirl, np
<amphi> whyami: on my laptop I could disable just the touchpad
<sambagirl> so my boot must be bad for windows
<amphi> whyami: what is yours?
<sambagirl> let me check with windows now. thanks a bunch :)
<mustard5> sambagirl, k
<whyami> amphi: yeah I think I looked for that option and couldn't find. This is a Dell D600.
<Delvien> Anyone know how i turn on Wireless powersave?
<brad_teenbot> varsendagger, i was just wondering what was going on with that labtop. im in no hurry or anything but just wondering.
<crxyem> so anyone have any idea why I need to run iwconfig everytime I reboot, to get my wireless back up running ??
<amphi> whyami: nothing useful on linux-laptop.net or tuxmobil.org? many people seem to disable their touchpads ;)
<brenner> stoned: sys>prefs>k/b shortcuts
<Trilom> Anyone want to help me with my problem?
<brenner> stoned: if they're not all there.  hit the forum.  that's a common question
<whyami> amphi: yes I tried the standard stuff recommended there and all of it disables the stick instead...
<wastrel> Trilom:  does lspci show the nic's in the machine?
<amphi> whyami: not what anyone sane would want...
<Delvien> nalioth you there?
<Fujitsu> Why wouldn't youm crxyem?
<amphi> Delvien: the power option to iwconfig any good to you?
<Trilom> wasterel: Elaborate please.
<Delvien> amphi i dont know , what is it
<Fujitsu> *you, crxyem?
<amphi> Delvien: man iwconfig is at your disposal ;)
<wastrel> Trilom:  lspci shows your pci devices, look in the output for something that resembles a network card.
<crxyem> hello Delvien
<wastrel> Trilom:  for example 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet
<wastrel> Controller (rev 82)
<amphi> Delvien: I haven't used it, so I have nothing to add to the manpage
<Delvien> crxyem hi
<stoned> that would be under Regional & accesiblity > keyboard shortcuts in kcontrol?
<brenner> Fujitsu: you must really like mark taylor. :P
<sgtbaker> Can anyone give me a quick hand? Im having SMB permissions issues
<Fujitsu> brenner: ?
<Trilom> wastrel: Okie dokie, brb.
<jasonjdp> my keyboard isnt working on my installer on my amd64 nforce4 machine... whats up with that?
<sgtbaker> Whenever I go to connect to the SMB share, be it from my Ubuntu box or Windoze box asks for a username and pw
<brenner> Fujitsu: your nick.
<crxyem> Del: here's a q for you, se tup ndiswrapper, and I have to set all parameters with iwconfig everytime I bootup to get my wireless working
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<Fujitsu> There is a nice story behind my nick. I didn't assign it to myself...
<nickrud> Fujitsu, you were blessed?
<crxyem> shouldn't that only be configured once ??
<Delvien> crxyem breezy or dapper?
<Fujitsu> I had an account on a friend's Linux system about 3 years ago.
<Fujitsu> My username was wgrant.
<Trilom> wastrel: YEah it picked up my onboard and the one i have installed
<crxyem> breezy
<Delvien> crxyem i have sorta the same problem , never been able to get it fixed
<Fujitsu> He decided that wgrant was too boring, so started to think up a new one. He happened to have a Fujitsu hard disk next to him.
<CaNsA> ok how can i mount my ntfs sata hdd in ubuntu?
<CaNsA> i cant watch my telly eps
<CaNsA> :(
<wastrel> Trilom:  ok jolly.  and what does /etc/network/interfaces look like on that machine..  can you pastebin it?
<Trilom> General Question: How would people have Dapper, it isnt out till April right?
<TiG4> I have an ATI X700 Pro, and when I installed Breezy it gave me an error when trying to start X Server saying "Failed to start X Server..." any ideas? I tried sudo configure xorg but it didnt work.
<crxyem> Delvien: so did you just write a script to load it
<nm> CaNs: assuming your kernel has support for NTFS compiled in
<tritium> Trilom: development releases are out
<zphinx> so like
<mustard5> crxyem, have you made an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for it?
<nickrud> Fujitsu, lol, talk about serendipitous
<nm> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda# /somemountpoint
<CaNsA> erm... the latest version of ubuntu
<wastrel> Trilom:  there's dapper cd's out and you can upgrade to it - it's in active development, anyone can try it
<Trilom> tritium: arr gotcha thanks.
<zphinx> is ssl tunred off in the unbutu package for vsftpd?
<CaNsA> got it today
<Trilom> Nah ill just wait till Final is released
<Trilom> ok brb to check that.
<zphinx> for some reason vsftpd wont start for me when i use enable_ssl
<Delvien> crxyem nah , i just installed wifi radar and put it in session ( set it up to only connect to your ap)
<CaNsA> nm, how would i find out?
<brad_teenbot> Man i love Gaim messenger because you are able to tell if someone is blocking you or not its freakin awsome
<TiG4> I have an ATI X700 Pro, and when I installed Breezy it gave me an error when trying to start X Server saying "Failed to start X Server..." any ideas? I tried sudo configure xorg but it didnt work.
<jasonjdp> anybody ever had their keyboard not respond in the installer? when you are selecting language?
<nickrud> CaNsA, lsb_release -a
<CaNsA> in a treminal yeah?
<CaNsA> terminal*
<nickrud> CaNsA, yeah
<CaNsA> kk
<crxyem> Delvien: I'll give that a shot
<crxyem> mustard5:  I have not
<odla> brad_teenbot: do you get blocked a lot?
<brenner> TiG4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaNsA> njm brezzy 5.10
<jacquesmerde> anyone here good with asfxload?
<mustard5> crxyem, k..well reading over the wifi how to on the wiki, it seems thats a necessary step
<nm> i'm not a big ubuntu guy
<nm> just testing it out
<mustard5> crxyem, I don't use wifi myself, so its a bit of a mystery
<nm> does breezy ship with ntfs support?
<nickrud> nm, yes
<TiG4> brenner, i tried that but it didnt work
<nm> cans: you should be ok then
<crxyem> mustard5: I assume it should be something like "iface wanl0 inet dhcp"
<rukuartic> Does anything have "true" ntfs support?
<brenner> nm: read-only
<tritium> nm: _read_ support
<hit> nm: yes
<brad_teenbot> odla, no not really its just nice to know whos blocking you :)
<nm> brenner: all ntfs support is read-only
<nickrud> rukuartic, windows
<duckdown> How the hell can I open a root shell with sudo?  This typing 'sudo' before every command crap is driving me nuts.
<rukuartic> nickrud, Haha
<mustard5> crxyem, I'll show you the link if you like and see if you can make sense of it. :)
<tritium> duckdown: sudo -i
<nm> brenner: i don't count being able to modify files without changing their length as actual write support :P
<TiG4> brenner, any other ideas? do you think its because im using ATI?
<duckdown> tritium:  thank Christ
<duckdown> thanks
<mustard5> crxyem, half way down the page  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nickrud> duckdown, sudo -[i
<brenner> nm: actually, i thought there were distros w/ proprietary drivers that can write
<crxyem> yeah send me the link I may have read it already , but I'll give a try again
<babo> I've a weird apache problem ...
<nickrud> |s]  :)
<nm> brenner: perhaps with proprietary drivers, i havn't seen or used them though
<mustard5> crxyem, under the heading Adding it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Trilom> wastrel: It said Bash: permission denied
<nickrud> brenner, captive_ntfs, but is very experimental
<wastrel> Trilom:  what did you try to do?
<ivo_> Hi again i got one qvestion where i can get a video driverS?
<babo> according to synaptic my libapache-mod-php5 is installed, but when I check mods-available it's not there. Also my server won't parse .php pages.
<TiG4> ivo_ Hi again i got one qvestion where i can get a video driverS?
<mustard5> crxyem, something about commenting out autolan then adding some lines interfaces
<j1p> I am having a problem with the realplayer mozilla plugin, I think i need to "Make sure a symbolic link to the realplay script is in your PATH" according to mozilla docs, but it doesnt tell me how to do that, so can anyone point me in the right direction to do that?
<rukuartic> I've got a hard drive on my box, but Linux hasn't recognize it... Where would I look for unmounted hard drives?
<tritium> TiG4: which video drivers?
<ivo_> Nvidia
<nm> rukuartic: fdisk -l
<Trilom> type "/etc/network/intefaces
<crxyem> mustard5:: sweet wiki info I haven't seen that one yet, I'll have to try it
<TiG4> tritium, I have an ATI X700 but it fails to start Xserver, any ideas?
<mustard5> crxyem, k
<nickrud> j1p, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallHowto
<rukuartic> nm, Its not listed...
<Trilom> *"/tec/network/interfaces"
<j1p> thanks nick
<aslkzxmn> hello all :)
<tritium> TiG4: did you follow the ATI wiki page?
<rukuartic> nm, But I can boot from it...
<babo> can anyone help with my apache woes ... ?
<TiG4> link?
<rukuartic> babo, Tried xampp?
<nm> rukuartic: you can boot linux from it, but it isn't listed by that command?
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<wastrel> Trilom:  /etc/network/interfaces is a configuration file (most things in /etc are) not a program.
<babo> rukuartic: xampp ? ... the music player ?
<tritium> follow that wiki URL above, TiG4
<wastrel> Trilom:  what ip address do you want to give that machine?
<rukuartic> nm, I've got two hard drives. Linux and Windows. It can boot form both drives, but it won't recognize the Windows drive in Linux
<jasonjdp> anybody install ubuntu on a amd64 nforce4 mobo? i cant... keyboard doesnt respond on the installer when need to select language...
<rukuartic> babo, No, the Apache/Php/MySQL/ProFTPd package
<j1p> nickrud: that page does not exist
<nickrud> j1p, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods , sorry
<j1p> thanks
<ivo_> Hey people where i can find a Video drivers for ubuntu
<ivo_> ?
<Trilom> wastrel: Um the it doesnt matter.
<tritium> ivo_: in the repositories
<nickrud> j1p, I knew I was wrong, I hoped to beat you :)
<babo> rukuartic: what would that do for me exactly ?
<Trilom> wastrel: I dont really want a set one.
<wastrel> Trilom:  you want dhcp?
<ivo_> can u explane me plz ?
<j1p> haha, no problem, a link to the right page was on the page you gave me :)
<rukuartic> babo, Whats your apache problem?
<tritium> !tell ivo_ about nvidia
<wastrel> Trilom:  what ip address is on the current machine you're on
<rukuartic> babo, Setting up? or
<babo> rukuartic: my apache server won't parse php or .phtml
<rukuartic> babo, Do you have PHP installed?
<babo> rukuartic: according to synaptic ... yes
<ivo_> plz
<Trilom> wastrel: PM'ed it to you.
<wastrel> kk
<brenner> ivo_: what card?
<Trilom> wastrel: and what is dhcp?
<wastrel> heh you need a crash course don't you :] 
<ivo_> Geforce fx 500
<rukuartic> babo, A simple workaround would be to go to http://apachefriends.com (I think thats it) and use that. But if you want to learn to do it yourself
<tritium> ivo_: I had ubout send you the info
<Trilom> Haha yeah just run it by me quickally.
<brenner> ubotu: tell ivo_ about nvidia
<wastrel> ok i think your network cards may just need to be configured...
<Trilom> Im a fast learner
<ivo_> ohh tnx
<jasonjdp> anybody install ubuntu on a amd64 nforce4 mobo? i cant... keyboard doesnt respond on the installer when need to select language...
<Trilom> Ok..
<tritium> ivo_: did you find it?
<biovore> jasonjdp: yup
<jasonjdp> ;-(
<ivo_> im loking
<rukuartic> babo, You should look around http://www.google.com/search?q=install+apache+php+linux here
<babo> rukuaric: well, yeah, - I've installed tons of apache servers before ... but the debian distro's seem to have a different way of doing things
<jasonjdp> wonder if my kvm switcher may be the prob... ;-(
<biovore> jasonjdp: works just fine here..  must be a glitch with your mobo
<jasonjdp> keyboard works in windows and bios...
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<rukuartic> babo, http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html this makes it really easy. all you have to do is extract to /opt and run /opt/lampp/lampp start
<henzo> Hello EnsignRedshirt
<babo> rukuartic: again, I know how to install apache. what I don't know though is why this install isn't working
<biovore> jasonjdp: intressting.. try booting with the splash disabled and see if you seen anything about the i8025 serio controller on the kernel boot
* nickrud wonders when henzo became the world ;)
<rukuartic> babo, <-- I'm a noob. Just trying to help with what I can
<tritium> rukuartic: there are ubuntu packages for all he needs
<ivo_> ohh i can"t fing i bad know english =\
<Trilom> wastrel: how would i configure it?
<babo> rukuartic: I'd rather stick with the .deb file if I can. BTW I appreciate your help though, I really do.
<wastrel> sec.
<Trilom> wastrel: gotcha
<rukuartic> babo, No problem :)
<wastrel> Trilom:  join #wastrel
<thought> hey any of you running kde with ubuntu
<rukuartic> Any dangers in mounting filesystems? Don't want to mess up my stuff.
<henzo> hey, i got a doubt
<babo> rukuartic: ok - all the best and thanks again
<rukuartic> thought, been looking into it... I'm curious
<brenner> ivo_: what's your native language?
<rukuartic> babo, Good luck fixing your problem
<ivo_> Latvian
<nickrud> thought, the kde'ers are usually on #kubuntu
<jacquesmerde> anyone got any good soundfonts to test out with dapper?
<mustard5> ivo_, what type of nvidia card?
<EnsignRedshirt> How do I enable the "breezy-updates" repository with Synaptic?  According to comments by Sebastien Bocher in bugzilla, version 0.4.0-0ubuntu4.1 of evince is supposed to be in breezy-updates.
<henzo> need support for the audio of a *.wmv
<tritium> jacquesmerde: TimesNewRoman.ogg ;)
<brenner> nickrud: they ususally come in here b/c it's more active
<ivo_> i don"t understand
<henzo> can anyone help me, please?
<nickrud> brenner, yeah, I wanna kostrasize them ;p
<henzo> I use gnome
<jacquesmerde> tritium: nah, ogg compression just cant do tnw justice
<crx_yem> I'm actually running kubuntu
<ivo_> this 2.6.12-9-386
<nickrud> henzo, so do I, for a long time. What's your question?
<ivo_>  ?
<mustard5> ivo_, what is the version of the nvidia graphics card you have?
<jasonjdp> biovore, thnx
<ivo_> Geforce fx 5000
<tritium> jacquesmerde: heh
<mustard5> ivo_, ah ok
<mustard5> ivo_, well i can show you how to install drivers
<henzo> I need to listen an archive that have the extension wmv
<biovore> jasonjdp: U using a usb keyboard?
<ivo_> yeee
<mustard5> ivo_, wait while I get the instructions....
<jasonjdp> no, ps2
<brenner> ubotu: tell henzo about restricted
<ivo_> ok ok  :)
<henzo> I see it in totem
<nickrud> henzo, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, especially the part about Codecs
<stoned> so I install hotkeys, and configure /etc/hotkeys.conf, then I run xev and hit the extra key, then it tells me which keypress code was sent. how do i assign a command to that keycode etc.?
<henzo> tahnks nickrud
<henzo> I do it
<henzo> bye bye
<mustard5> ivo_, open a terminal...
<brenner> sound doesn't work for me in some wmv files though...
<nickrud> henzo, hang around until you got it right
<mustard5> ivo_, do this command    sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mustard5> ivo_, tell me when you have done that
<southern> re
<nickrud> brenner, I've been told it's usually drm that screws with wmv
<southern> my MC is ugly why????
<jasonjdp> brb
<nickrud> southern, on the virtual terminal? welcome to the club.
<brenner> nickrud: so it's common for the file to still be able to load and play ... just no sound?
<brenner> sometiimes it cuts in and out too
<nickrud> brenner, I get green pixellation on many files; recently mplayer and totem seem to recognize some of those files and tell me they are encrypted.
<ivo_> look
<ivo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9097
<southern> no virtual terminal
<mustard5> ivo_, k..looking now
<ivo_> :)
<southern> nickrud
<southern> could you explain it?
<cradek> !network install
<ubotu> cradek: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> ivo_, you have another program open that is stopping that command from working....close the synaptic package manager
<nickrud> southern, it's a font thing, I'm assuming (bad line drawing?)
<ivo_> ok
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<RememberPOL> Will alsa v 1.0.10 or upcoming 1.0.11 packages be available for Ubuntu Breezy?
<ivo_> now downloading
<mustard5> ivo_, k..tell me when its done
<crimsun> RememberPOL: 1.0.10
<ivo_> oke :)
<crimsun> RememberPOL: we've backported fixes from .11rc where appropriate
<southern> nickrud: no probleme with fonts
<nickrud> southern, in gnome-terminal mc is fine, in a virtual terminal it's looked bad for years.
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Into Breezy updates or for the upcoming v6.04?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: in Dapper (6.04)
<nickrud> never needed to fix it, personally.
<sambagirl> can you make an image to a cdrom with ubuntu live cd so i can make a xp cdrom to fix my probelm maybe?
<brenner> brad_teenbot: crimsun is in.  if you're still having problems, he's the guy to go to
<RememberPOL> So I have to wait three months
<RememberPOL> lol
<sambagirl> here is a better equestion
<brenner> brad_teenbot: *sound problems that is
<RememberPOL> My sound card has issues than are fixed in 1.0.11rc3
<RememberPOL> than=that*
<crimsun> RememberPOL: no, it's straightforward to build alsa-driver for your Breezy system
<sambagirl> i have a backpack cd-rewriter can i make a cd with ubuntu ? i would be making a XP corporate cd
<rukuartic> Can someone help me mount my NTFS hard drive? Linux doesn't seem to be seeing it.
<ivo_> Done i got this
<ivo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9098
<ivo_> look :)
<sambagirl> rukartic
<Phocion> hey all. tried this in #nx but no response yet.  hope someone here is good with FreeNX
<nickrud> brad_teenbot, the expert is in
<Phocion> got FreeNX running, can authenticate properly, but then I get an error simply saying "Session 'PhocionBox' failed."
<sambagirl> what is the os your in?
<Phocion> i see one warning: Warning: Connected to remote NXPROXY version 1.4.0 with local version 1.5.0.
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Oh I know I was just wondering if there would be an upgradable package.
<RememberPOL> Heh
<southern> is there any file manager?
<RememberPOL> I'll wait for late April to roll around ;)
<Phocion> i updated apt so I have the most current version
<southern> workable file manager?
<crimsun> RememberPOL: in Dapper, yes, there is.
<RememberPOL> southern: nautilus
<EnsignRedshirt> According to the comments at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17935, there is supposed to be a new version of evince in breezy-updates.  Does this version exist?  I'm pretty sure I have the updates repository enabled.
<RememberPOL> crimsun: kk
<mustard5> ivo_, now do this command  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o umask=000
<RememberPOL> crimsun: I'm sure Dapper will be great
<sambagirl> thiat will mount it
<nickrud> southern, mc in a terminal is good, there's also gentoo, a very flexible(customizable) manager
<RememberPOL> crimsun: Do you know if there's any Inter Pro 802.11g WPA2 support? (rather than WEP only)
<axylfyre> hey all
<scarter> anyone else here using 3gpwiz on dapper?
<odla> southern: try worker..it rocks!
<nickrud> scarter, try asking about dapper on #ubuntu+1
<ivo_> i got this =\ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9099
<nickrud> scarter, depends on who's around
<scarter> nickrud: ok, how about on breezy?
<scarter> lol
<southern> nickrud what do you mean virtual terminal?
<scarter> or hoary, I have that one running too
<nickrud> scarter, what the heck is 3gpwiz :)
<crimsun> RememberPOL: I only track ipw2200 consistently. If that driver's using wext now, then it should.
<rukuartic> Must have my pins messed up
<wastrel> <3 ipw2200
<scarter> frontend for ffmpeg to convert vid files to 3gp/mp4
<scarter> for ipod or phone video
<scarter> combines ffmpeg with AAC support and converts the vid files
<nickrud> southern, alt-ctl-f1 gets you a virtual terminal ; Apps->Accessories->Terminal gets you a gnome-terminal
<brenner> nickrud: is gentoo-fm related to the distro?
<sambagirl> crimsun thank you and mustard5 too
<crimsun> sambagirl: NP
<odla> brenner: no
<nickrud> brenner, no, much older than gentoo the distro
<crimsun> (sorry about the caps)
<Phocion> All I get this when I connect to FreeNX: "Warning: Connected to remote NXPROXY version 1.4.0 with local version 1.5.0."  DO I have to downgrade my NX WIndows client?
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..thats good.  they are installed now....when you log out and log back in...you should see a white nvidia logo
<RememberPOL> crimsun: wext?
<mustard5> sambagirl, np
<brenner> odla, nickrud:  ta
<ivo_> ok im now log out
<crimsun> RememberPOL: if the driver has been converted to use the latest wireless extensions in the kernel, then yes
<amphi> crimsun: have you played with ipw2200-ap at all?
<nickrud> brenner, I used to use that one a lot a while back
<southern> I don't use graphical mode
<Gotti> hullo all
<crimsun> amphi: no
<southern> I don't use x
<RememberPOL> crimsun: ah ok
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone running breezy: what package version of evince do you have?
<IdleOne> anybody know how I start up a eggdrop via ssh?
<nickrud> southern, your loss ;P
<southern> :P
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, 0.4.0-0ubuntu4
<amphi> southern: mc seems fine in a VT here
<nandemonai> Hi people, is there a ubuntu channel for amd64?
<amphi> southern: perhaps you need to change you console font?
<southern> could you help me?
<mustard5> ivo_, did you see the white screen?
<ivo_> ok im back :) where is the white logo ? :)
<sambagirl> is it possible to use a backpack external serial port cd writer with ubuntu?
<ivo_> nop
<amphi> southern: consolechars -f some_font
<EnsignRedshirt> nickrud: Thanks, same here.  There is supposed to be a 0.4.0-0ubunut4.1 in "breezy updates", but I don't see it.
<mustard5> ivo_, hmmm...
<brenner> nandemonai: no, not afaik.
<sambagirl> wha does afaik mean?
<Gotti> as far as i know
<amphi> southern: fonts are in /usr/share/consolefonts IIRC - remove the .psf.gz for consolechars
<sambagirl> ahh
<ivo_> =\
<EnsignRedshirt> s/ubunut/ubuntu/
<nandemonai> brenner, okies well I'll ask here once I get some basic info...
<mustard5> ivo_, I'm just trying to think how you can test it
<YogSothoth> Is there a way when I use sudo it uses the /root/.bashrc so I can use root aliases to sudo commands?
<brenner> nandemonai: there always seems to be a few 64 users in here though
<ivo_> :)
<ivo_> oke
<brad_teenbot> Is there a Sound specialist in here? lol
<nandemonai> Essentialy I noticed on the forums that the ubuntu64 image has issues and alot of people can't get it to install.. well I did a server install and it worked! but...
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: I asked you yesterday; you never responded.
<amphi> YogSothoth: Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn
<nickrud> amphi, did that roll off your fingertips, or did you have help?
<brad_teenbot> crimsun, sorry i mustve had to run or something
<amphi> nickrud: I have an aide-memoire
<mustard5> ivo_, can you do a pastebin of this command....  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EnsignRedshirt> amphi: try #ubuntu-cth
<nickrud> amphi, or did you channel Yog-Sogoth
<nandemonai> I've tried to install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome and all that going and there seems to be an issue (note I'm using my isp's mirror but I dont think that is the problem)
<amphi> nickrud: no
<ivo_>  No such file or directory
<rukuartic> Oh my goodness!! Gah I feel so dumb.
<rukuartic> I was looking around to mount hda...
<rukuartic> shoulda been looking for hdb!!
<mustard5> ivo_, you might have a might a typing error I think
<amphi> nickrud: I just saw the nick and felt... eldritch ;)
<nandemonai> Gnome boots but now any apt function outputs this: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<nandemonai> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<nickrud> amphi, I've always had a soft spot for odd new-englanders, that's why I asked ;)
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: so summarise for me
<ivo_> mhh
<nandemonai> I was told by the system to try and run dpkg --configure -a but that just results in the same error..
<mustard5> ivo_, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ivo_> sudo need?
<mustard5> ivo_, no
<nandemonai> Any ideas anyone as I'm stumped
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, I just updated my breezy-backports, but don't see the .1 version here
<mustard5> ivo_, they are 'ones'   not the letter 'l'
<mustard5> ivo_, and it has to be a captial 'X'
<La_PaRCa> Um, any idea as to why _some_ wmv files have choppy sound and others dont?
<mustard5> ivo_, you can copy it from the screen in IRC and paste into the terminal too
<amphi> nickrud: heh - I came across an infocom game set there, 'anchorhead' I think it was called
<EnsignRedshirt> nickrud: The comment by Sebastien Bocher in bugzilla says he put the new version in breezy-updates.
<brenner> La_PaRCa: heh.  apparently it's something to do with drm
<EnsignRedshirt> s/Bocher/Bacher/
<brad_teenbot> crimsun, well eversince i have installed linux ive had absoulutely no sound and the speaker by the clock has an X in front of it and i made sure it isnt muted or anything but i guess its just my soundcard but i have been told i could get it working and thats it
<mustard5> ivo_, to copy from screen just select the text...it goes into your clipboard automatically
<La_PaRCa> brenner, any workwarounds?
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, I don't know that repo, a sec
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: and which sound card do you have?
<LiteHedded> i'm trying to get ati installed but my xserver wont start
<LiteHedded> i'm typing this from a big ugly command line!
<brenner> La_PaRCa: not that i know.  i'd like to fix the problem too.
* nandemonai points up ^^
<amphi> LiteHedded: shurely you mean 'a well-appointed frmaebuffer console" ;)
<brenner> La_PaRCa: hence the "heh".
<LiteHedded> lol
<ivo_> ye its work
<nandemonai> So no-one has any suggestions on what I could try?
<LiteHedded> please help me! lol
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..put in the pastebin and show me
<ivo_> ok
<brenner> nandemonai: what apt function are you using?
<La_PaRCa> brenner, is there a "DRM stripper" of some sort for wmv?
<brad_teenbot> crimsun, riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03 122800.tar.gz
<odla> LiteHedded: consoles aren't ugly
<LiteHedded> at least I have my apt sources set up so I could install irssi without gui
<CaNsA> so why cant linux write to an ntfs partition?
<amphi> LiteHedded: I can't help you with fglrx I'm afraid, if that's what you're talking about
<nm> CanS: because you havn't written the driver yet
<LiteHedded> AH!
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, there is no 0.4.0-1 or whatever in breezy, look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evince/ (the .5.0 is in dapper)
<LiteHedded> yea fglrx
<nandemonai> Either upgrade / install (insertpackagenamehere) etc I tried a install -f to no avail too
<IdleOne> CaNsA:  because microsoft sux
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: um...
<LiteHedded> everything went fine until I restarted x
<amphi> CaNsA: because ntfs is a secret proprietary file system
<nandemonai> brenner, update seems to work
<LiteHedded> says "no usable screens found" or something
<scarter> does someone have any pointers on where to find info to convert video (mpg, avi, mov) to 3gp/mp4 for iPod or phone playback?
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: no, I need the sound card's name, not the name of some file.
<CaNsA> that sux
<brad_teenbot> its a riptide
<amphi> CaNsA: bitch at Bill
<LiteHedded> Seveas are you here?
<cradek> is there any way to install ubuntu without a CD drive?
<LiteHedded> you helped me with ati before
* CaNsA bitches at Bill
<jbroome> cradek: use a dvd drive? :)
<nandemonai> brenner, Apt-cache works too so it seems an package install issu
<CaNsA> cradek, a dvd drive?
* nickrud hopes CaNsA feels better
<brenner> La_PaRCa: like i said.  i'm just symapthising with you.  i don't know of a fix.  have you hit the forum?
* CaNsA is still pissed off
<CaNsA> :(
<IdleOne> !netinstall
<ubotu> IdleOne: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nandemonai> jbroome, chech out the install docs on the ubuntu site.. try a net install
<EnsignRedshirt> nickrud: OK, thanks for checking.  I'll send an email to Sebastien Bacher to see what the story is.
* Gotti laughs at CaNsA
<amphi> CaNsA: I believe there is some ndiswrapper-ish thing called captive ntfs, that uses the w32 driver and cn write
<cradek> so there's no network install, ok
<brad_teenbot> Whats the command to see what my soundcard is in the terminal???
<La_PaRCa> brenner, looking around
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, I hope I don't come out the fool on this ;)
<brad_teenbot> i have forgotten
<cradek> installed or rip?
<ivo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9100
<nandemonai> lspci
<amphi> brad_teenbot: lspci will show it, if it's a pci card
<CaNsA> amphi, do u know if it works?
<CaNsA> or if its reliable?
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, Mr. Bacher's made me feel that way before ;)
<amphi> CaNsA: I do not
<CaNsA> kk
<nm> brad_teenbot: you can also do cat /proc/pci
<CaNsA> erm, ill tryt it on worthless data
<nm> if lspci isn't available
* nandemonai sobs
<nandemonai> I don't want to have to try a re-install to fix this
<mustard5> ivo_, ok..looking now
<brad_teenbot> crimsum, Rockwell International Riptide HCF 56k PCI Modem
<wastrel> jimmy
<ivo_> okz
<crimsun> ugh.
<nm> is there support for winmodems these days?
<LiteHedded> can anyone help me get my X unhosed?
<nm> i havn't had to use dialup in quite some time
<mustard5> ivo_, its definitely installed
<amphi> nm: ISTR from kernel config that /proc/pci is deprecated...
<nm> litehedded: paste a log of your errors into the pastebin and i'll have a look
<nandemonai> winmodem support is rare at best
<mustard5> ivo_, I will install something else now...something to control the settings
<LiteHedded> pastebin!?!
<LiteHedded> i have no gui!
<nickrud> nm, I have my ugly pci modem working, but it's an LT, almost open source
<LiteHedded> maybe if I install lynx lol
<nandemonai> LiteHedded, links2
<ivo_> okeee :)
<amphi> LiteHedded: lynx or w3m are but an apt-get away
<nm> you don't have lynx installed already?
<nm> ;p
<LiteHedded> how do I copy text with no mouse?
<mustard5> ivo_, do this command now...  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<EnsignRedshirt> nickrud: I wouldn't worry.  Maybe he just never updated the package--for a good reason--but didn't add another comment to the bug report.
<amphi> LiteHedded: install gpm already
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: are you using breezy/
<LiteHedded> gpm?
<nm> amphi: alot of decent stuff is going that way it seems
<nm> devfs > udev
<nm> imo
<nickrud> EnsignRedshirt, quite possible. The man is overloaded, from what I read
<amphi> nm: yeah
<amphi> nm: I'm still using static /dev ;)
<brad_teenbot> crimsum, um i am new at this linux scene so i have no idea of what breezy is lol
<nm> nice
<nm> i remember reading about devfs
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: it's the version of Ubuntu you installed. lsb_release -r
<nm> and thinking exactly that
<nm> why don't we all just keep using static dev
<nm> hehe
<ivo_> i can"t write my pasword
<ivo_> its freeze :)
<amphi> nm: it works up until now, and udev seems to give many people grief - maybe when 2.8 comes out I'll switch ;)
<mustard5> ivo_, freeze?
<nickrud> nm, I wanted to come up with a line, but 'i remember reading about devfs' makes me want to cry
<ivo_> yea
<IdleOne> brad_teenbot:  type lsb_release -a
<IdleOne>  in terminal and it will tell you the version of ubuntu you are using
<brad_teenbot> crimsum, i really dont know because one of my buddies has installed it for me but i think its like the full version ubuntu
<LiteHedded> says no useable sreens found
<nm> nickrud: hehe
<riddlebox> what do I need to apt-get to play dvds?
<mustard5> ivo_, the terminal?
<mustard5> ivo_, or the whole computer?
<nickrud> nm, but, I did boot lnx-bbc yesterday
<amphi> riddlebox: mplayer libdvdread libdvdcss
<nm> haha
<nm> nice
<wastrel> brad_teenbot:  he wants you to type   lsb_release -r    into a terminal window
<ivo_> yes ai write the comand and then i need to write a paswor and a nothing i can"t write
<riddlebox> amphi, I do not see libdvdcss in there at all
<glicks> excuse me what package is system call manual pages in?
<amphi> !tell riddlebox about dvd
<wastrel> brad_teenbot:  and tell us what it says
<SEJeff> Anyone using dapper why cares to try and reproduce a segfault in Serpentine? It will take 2 minutes of your time
<mustard5> ivo_, try close the terminal
<CaNsA> anyone tried CAPTIVE NTFS ?
<brad_teenbot> crimsum, 5.10 (the breezy badger release)
<CaNsA> i see good things about it
<nickrud> glicks, I think most of those are in manpages-dev
<SEJeff> CaNsA, it is not maintained. That means there is nothing good about it
<IdleOne> wastrel:  -a is nicer
<glicks> thanks nickrud
<amphi> CaNsA: for extremely small values of 'good'
<nm> cans: technically there is NTFS write support, you can only modify existing files without changing their size though
<brenner> nandemonai: just browsing the forum.  one possibility is a bad install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105304&highlight=process_queue
<wastrel> IdleOne:  i was just copying
<CaNsA> hmmm
<ivo_> Nothing
<ivo_> =\
<amphi> nm: even with captive ntfs?
<CaNsA> so its shit for torrenting to an ntfs?
<wastrel> brad_teenbot:  your buddy installed breezy for you
<ivo_> im now instaling a packages file
<ivo_> mybe wrong?
<nm> amphi: i don't know anything about captive ntfs, but i will suggest that if there was reliable write support, it would be included in the kernel
<brad_teenbot> wastrel, yeah i guess so is that bad???
<mustard5> ivo_, I'm not sure what is happening
<nickrud> SEJeff, if you didn't know yet, there's #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<mustard5> ivo_, its hard for me to understand from your description
<flodine> anyone running dapper and problem free
<ivo_> i know
<nm> amphi: distributions like topologi linux that install over ntfs, use a windows installer to create a huge ntfs file that they can then modify using the kernel ntfs write support
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: good. Please follow the instructions that are being sent to you.
<relachs> asymmetry: you there?
<crimsun> !tell brad_teenbot about alsa-source
<SEJeff> nickrud, I must have missed that, explain it briefly plz?
<amphi> nm: AfAIR captive ntfs as some ndiswrapper-like, er, wrapper around the windows ntfs driver
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: you need to choose the "riptide" driver when you get to the dpkg-reconfigure step.
<nm> amphi: ah
<SEJeff> nickrud, I'm trying to reproduce something before filing a bug in lp
<nickrud> SEJeff, a new channel; see topic (I got good feedback there today)
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: also, please spell my nickname correctly, else anything you address to me is liable to get lost in the backscroll.
<amphi> nm: but I could well be wrong, having no practical interest in it
<ivo_> ok me log out mybe this helps
<SEJeff> nickrud, Awesome! thanks
<nm> amphi: my thoughts are about the same ;)
<nm> i don't need ntfs write-support
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<Xenguy> brad_teenbot: easiest way to do that is nick completion (hit the tab key)
<nickrud> SEJeff, I've got other issues with dapper, so I'm not running it right now
<nm> the only possible use for it would be repairing windows systems completely from linux, including data backup and restoration
<relachs> windows xp deleted the ubuntu partition, i am 99% sure i selected NOT the ubunutu partition
<nm> and even then, the good old A+ methods for repairing windows machines
<SEJeff> nickrud, I got Xgl/compiz working easily. Thats the sole reason I'm running it
<nm> are fine
<duckdown> Hey all.. I am having an extremely annoying problem with Dapper 4..  My touchpad on the laptop is moving SUPER-SLOW in X.. I can't figure out how to fix it.. I tried adjusting the "Pointer acceleration" under the "mouse" menu in KDE System Config but that didn't work.. Someone help please! :(
<Gotti> use gnome ;)
<ivo_> whats be the comand of settings?
* Xenguy refuses to support an unstable tree ...
<brenner> that's irrelevant.  he needs to tweak his xorg settings
<mustard5> ivo_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<nickrud> SEJeff, I have to use this machine for work, so playing with dapper is just that. A laptop is in the future, so this machine can be a toy
<brenner> duckdown: is this a synaptics touchpad?
* nm echoes xenguy's declaration
<duckdown> brenner: I believe so..
<nandemonai> ok, in regard to my ubuntu64 apt/dpkg probs, I've just noticed this in my mail box... http://pastebin.com/566225
<ivo_> Only for this comand freze
<ivo_> =\
<brad_teenbot> Oh boy i am so confused, im used to windows and trying to get used to linux lol
<wastrel> bah
<mustard5> ivo_, very strange...try rebooting first
<mustard5> ivo_, look for the 'white screen'
<nandemonai> The first suggestion for xorg.conf was already in the file but the second files mentioned.. neither exists...
<amphi> Xenguy: which unstable tree? 2.6? ;)
<graft> hey SEJeff are yourunning gnome or KDE?
* nickrud would support the future stable tree, if he had the time and (more importantly) the skill
<Xenguy> nm: that's one reason I switched from Debian unstable to Ubu, was so I could have most of the unstable goodness in a fairly stable state :-)
<southern> guys
<ivo_> ok i rebote
<nandemonai> Does this look related? font issues maybe?
<Xenguy> amphi: no, post-breezy :-)
<nm> xenguy: i've never been a debian fan, just testing out ubuntu since it seems to be growing in popularity
<southern> how can I remove downloaded .deb files?
<amphi> Xenguy: ah
<brenner> duckdown: here's my relvant section: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9101
<nm> southern: rm
<nm> ;D
<duckdown> brenner: thanks let me take a look
<amphi> southern: apt-get clean
<nandemonai> southern, /var/cache/apt/archives.. delete hte .debs
<La_PaRCa> brenner, got your problem solved
<southern> thx
<nickrud> Xenguy, I've had more problems with stability in Ubuntu than I ever did with unstable; but it's all good
<nandemonai> or apt-get clean is easier I guess heh
<brenner> La_PaRCa: nice. what's the fix?
<Xenguy> nm: ubuntu is based on debian, and before Ubu existed I used Debian and loved it.  I would still use it for a production server probably
<La_PaRCa> brenner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=136306&postcount=2
<wastrel> deebyan
<mark_> is anyone familiar with file permissoins?
<cwillu_> If I say Ubuntu, Mozilla and Sluggish, all together in the same sentence, does anybody know what I'm talking about?
<nickrud> mark_, sure
<Xenguy> nickrud: I hear you, but AFAICT Ubu inherits Debian's solidiy by and large
<wastrel> !anyone
<amphi> mark_: no, no one ;)
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<nm> xenguy: i won't start a distribution debate in here, but i'll say that i don't like debian and wouldn't use it for production servers
<SEJeff> to whoever asked earlier, I am running compiz under gnome
<nandemonai> So no-one can offer any advice?
<graft> it's pronounced deh-bee-en
<IdleOne> !tell cwillu_  about firefox1.5
<jacquesmerde> is there a command to find out which package a file came from?
<crimsun> brad_teenbot: those instructions are executed in a Terminal/Konsole.
<brenner> duckdown: have a look at /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: dpkg -S foo
<nickrud> Xenguy, yeah, I always wondered why I had stability problems, I just write them off as PEBKAC
<graft> jacquesmerde: dpkg -S
<amphi> jacquesmerde: dpkg -S <file>
<graft> crum!
<Xenguy> nm: umm, Ubuntu is completely based on debian though
<mark_> I have my hardrive partitioned so 3 way "/" "sda3" and "sda4"
<brenner> La_PaRCa: awesome, thanks.
<nm> xenguy: i realize that, this isn't a production server ;)
<cwillu_> does that mean there's a known issue with mozilla, and I should switch to firefox?
<jacquesmerde> thanks guys!
<La_PaRCa> brenner, should I add that to the wiki? seems to be a generalized problem.
<nm> xenguy: my dislike of debian based on past usage doesn't stop me from making sure i'm familiar with it though
<mark_> "sda3" and "sda4" are owned by root and I have been trying to change it so that I don't have to be logged in as root to make changes
<IdleOne> cwillu_:  it will run smoother
<ivo_> where is be the white screen?
<mustard5> ivo_, any white screen this time?
<ivo_> on desktop?
<nm> mark_: add 'user' as an option in /etc/fstab
<nandemonai> mark_, chown
<brenner> La_PaRCa: what page are you considering?
<mustard5> ivo_, normally it appears just before you get to the log in screen
<wastrel> nandemonai:  not chown
<nm> nandemonai: chowning the device files won't really work
<brenner> La_PaRCa: or do you mean creating a new one?
<Xenguy> nm: Debian rocks, period, particularly for server-only IMHO.  That's my story :-)
<amphi> mark_: the devices should be owned by root - don't mess about in /dev unless you know what thou doest ;)
<nandemonai> oh right whole drive my bad
<La_PaRCa> brenner, just put it there as a note in RestrictedFormats
<ivo_> nop i don't get a white screen =\
<nandemonai> I'll be quite now..
<manthar> allo
<nm> xenguy: i use gentoo or fedora core 4 for servers, depending on who i am setting it up for
<manthar> qq1 parle francias
<mustard5> ivo_, ok
<wastrel> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mark_> it is an empty partition that I want to have my storage stuff on
<nickrud> Xenguy, I ran unstable for over 3 years, no reinstall. Bragged, then installed ubuntu. Instant humility.
<mustard5> ivo_, try that command again   sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Xenguy> nm: OK, well that's just a difference of taste -- I would never use either for production server environment, but that is just me
<southern> it doesn't work: ssh southern@localhost
<cwillu_> Okay, I'll give that a try;  in the mean time, I'm interested in troubleshooting this somewhat;  I quite prefer mozilla over firefox (although I've used both)
<southern> whyM
<southern> why?
<brenner> La_PaRCa: yeah.  sounds like a good idea.
<amphi> southern: sshd is not running?
<cwillu_> any chance that the same fix (using the mozilla.org build) would apply to mozilla itself?
<southern> yes
<Xenguy> nickrud: heh, that's funny.  I ran unstable for a couple of years on the desktop, and never had a major problem (yes, I was cautious as hell with upgrades :-)
<graft> cwillu_: why do you prefer mozilla?
<ivo_> its again freez
<odat> anyone ever configured an onboard NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]  and get it to work right?
<chadwick|359> Can anybody help me get Ekiga working with netmeeting on xp, or suggest another windows compatable program to use?
<mustard5> ivo_, ahaha!  I have it :)
<mustard5> ivo_, I didnt read one of your pastebins properly :)
<defendguin> has anyone tried to get aiglx running on ubuntu yet?
<cwillu_> tweakability mainly, a bunch of little things
<ivo_> :)
<nickrud> Xenguy, likewise. I also had gnome from experimental, and that worked fine with pinning. (I will say no more, because it will become trashing, or me looking really stupid. I know where I would go)
<duckdown> brenner: Crap, that didn't fix it in the least.. its not even a bit quicker :(
<mustard5> ivo_, the one where you pasted your xorg.conf
<nm> damn
<nm> i just sent a ton of messages to xenguy
<nm> thinking to avoid flooding the chan
<nm> and i didn't see the msgs in status
<mustard5> ivo_, no..the one where you pasted the output of sudo nvidia-glx-config enable...it said that it couldnt proceed
<brenner> duckdown: are you *sure* it's a synaptics touchpad?
<Xenguy> nickrud: gah, experimental (and even pinning) makes me shiver ;-)
<nm> regarding unregistered users sending messages being disabled
<duckdown> brenner: The section in my xorg says its a synaptics
<Draconicus> In just a short period of time, Firefox seems to eat an unusual amount of resources while idle, lagging up my minimally equipped system. Any ideas as to what might be the real cause?
<Draconicus> Firefox 1.5, that is.
<manthar> i have a problem with my sound card sound blaster libe 24 bits
<crimsun> manthar: what sort of problem?
<OmegaAlpha> hello channel. Busy as usual i see.. seems like this head count never drops below 600 in here.
<odat> anyone ever configured an onboard NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]  and get it to work right?
<ivo_> u have the link of my post ?
<nickrud> Xenguy, lol
<brenner> duckdown: i'm not sure ... maybe it's a dapper issue.  have you hit the forum?
<wastrel> sigh
<manthar> crimson nothing sound provide
<duckdown> brenner:  nope :(
<CarlFK> Draconicus: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuLite ?  (very new)
<crimsun> manthar: pastebin the output from amixer
<Xenguy> nickrud: I just wanted a more stable 'unstable', and I think Ubu gives me that (along with some convenient usability)
<graft> Draconicus: impenetrable memory leak of some sort, which firefox is full of it seems like
<mustard5> ivo_, try this command again   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<FlyingSquirrel32> does a user HAVE to have a home folder on a computer to log in?
<CarlFK> FlyingSquirrel32: no
<mustard5> ivo_, pastebin the output again too please
<Madeye> guys, is there an Opensource alternative to x-ten ?
<brenner> OmegaAlpha: most of us have two heads
<Draconicus> graft: Icky. D:
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I create a new user to work with NIS?
<southern> ps aux + grep how? pls an exampe
<graft> FlyingSquirrel32: genetic manipulation
<mustard5> ivo_, pastebin is here if you need it again  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Xenguy> southern: ps aux |grep blah
<_jason> southern: huh?
<Draconicus> X-Chat has been running for a few days, and it's eating about 50MB!
<odat> anyone ever configured an onboard NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]  and get it to work right?
<southern> thx
<ivo_> ohhh again its normaly when i puting in terminal text when i need put the pasword than again freze
<nandemonai> Anyone have a rough idea what time it is pst at the moment?
<ivo_> =\\\
<crimsun> it's 8:22 PM PST
<graft> what really eats memory is fricking kpowersave
<nandemonai> ok thanks
<mustard5> ivo_, what is freezing?
<bluey> Help: ET TC:E and TS2 on Breezy, anyone?
<graft> it's a tiny little applet and it uses like 52% of my memory
<Xenguy> crimsun: 3 hours diff :-)
<ivo_> i cant"write the pasword
<mebaran151> anybody here use TwinView
<mebaran151> I need some help configuring it
<amphi> bluey: wtf?
<graft> amphi: yeah, i agree
<mustard5> ivo_, you mean you can't see it when you type in?
<nm> amphi: i think he means enemy territory, and team speak
<brenner> odat: no, but what's the problem?
<amphi> nm: oh, games
<nm> teamspeak rc2, to be exact
<ivo_> Yes
<nm> amphi: yeah
<southern> ssh server doesn't run
<mustard5> ivo_, that is normal isnt it?
<bluey> Those who can help would understand the issue ;) But you're right. :)
<southern> how to start it?
<FlyingSquirrel32> CarlFK, graft: NIS is working nicly, but when I create a user with adduser and update my maps, the user authenticates, but is immediatly logged back out! any ideas?
<mustard5> ivo_, you can never see the password being typed when you type it in terminal
<odat> brenner, i can't get a resolution higher than 640 x 480
<mustard5> ivo_, its doesnt show
<nandemonai> ivo_, your not supposed to see a password as it is typed
<brenner> ubotu: tell odat about fixres
<nm> bluey: i don't game in linux, i have a windows machine for that, but i have set up ts2 and vent servers
<amphi> nm: the only games I have here are played via a ncurses interface ;)
<Xenguy> southern: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ivo_> when Password: i cant put any text
<nm> amphi: hehe
<wastrel> nethack
<mustard5> ivo_, try just typing it and then hit enter
<southern> thx Xenguy
<mustard5> ivo_, you won't see anything on the screen when you type it
<nandemonai> ivo_, try tyoing it and hit enter.. it wont display ### or ***
<ivo_> i trying but its no work
<bluey> Ok. Thx anyway! ;-)
<FlyingSquirrel32> users that previously existed on the comp before the user was NIS'ed worked fine( and their accounts are no longer in the local passwd file)
<Xenguy> southern: yw
<amphi> wastrel: z-machine games
<nickrud> ah, nethack. days lost to reality
<nm> bluey: you may need to download sources and/or generic packages
<brenner> wastrel: are the dungeons random?  i kept getting stuck with nowhere to go.
<nm> bluey: i'm not sure if there are debian/ubuntu packages for those programs
<nm> check synaptic
<nm> (sic?)
<wastrel> brenner:  random, but there's always a way through
<durnkencobra> hey i am new to ubuntu
<wastrel> brenner:  search along the walls (s) for secret doors
<nm> hmm
<mustard5> ivo_, what you are saying does not make sense
<nm> he has already left
<durnkencobra> can one of you help?
<nm> my text is far too small
<nm> hehe
<wastrel> brenner:  #nethack ;] 
<southern> Xenguy
<_jason> durnkencobra: just ask :)
<Xenguy> durnkencobra: ask
<nickrud> durnkencobra, some one will
<mustard5> ivo_, what makes you think it is freezing?
<durnkencobra> how do I disconnect a usb drive
<amphi> durnkencobra: 'durnken'? heh
<durnkencobra> to remove it safely
<brenner> wastrel: yeah, i remember pressing search at every step though (i just gave up and uninstalled it). :)
<Jivers> anybody running ubuntu lite?
<durnkencobra> or can I just remove it?
<southern> if I type: "ssh southern@localhost" it doesn't answer
<nm> durnkencobra, umount it first
<ivo_> When i put the comand its ok when i need the write a password than i can"t any text any number put
<durnkencobra> how do I do that?
<nandemonai> durnkencobra, if it shows on the desktop u can right click and unmount it
<dvx> on the desktop there should be an icon for the drive
<_jason> durnkencobra: you can probably right click on it and select unmount
<dvx> right click
<nickrud> durnkencobra, right click, unmount (on the desktop) or umount /dev/<device>
<durnkencobra> oh ok let me try
<mustard5> ivo_, I understand that..but thats normal
<B_166-ER-X> does anyone here uses gtkpod with a ipod shuffle ?
<mustard5> ivo_, text never appears when you type in a password in terminal
<Xenguy> southern: man ssh (you need syntax like: ssh -l user localhost
<durnkencobra> cool..that worked
<durnkencobra> thanks guys
<ivo_> Numbers too
<nandemonai> durnkencobra, in Linux all media is 'mounted' like say a cd, u wont be able to remove it untill it is unmounted even hitting the eject button on the drive wont release it unless it has been unmounted
<mshade> B_166-ER-X, i think the shuffle is used just like any other usb drive
<mustard5> ivo_, numbers or text...it doesnt matter...they never show..thats normal
<mshade> aka, mass storage device.  other ipods not so
<nm> southern: the switch is -l <user> <host>
<nm> heh
<durnkencobra> have you guys figured out a mail program that will pop different account like msn yahoo and gmail?
<amphi> nandemonai: eject(1) unmounts for you
<B_166-ER-X> mshade,  oh non, not at all, its different from all other mp3 player...in this way
<ivo_> :) but i can"t put the password
<durnkencobra> it would be enough to just even get an indication whether i have new mail
<mshade> durnkencobra, if you have pop3 for all the accounts.. any mail client
<wastrel> <3 fetchmai.
<wastrel> er. fetchmail
<chadwick|359> <3 the mail command
<nickrud> mmm, fetchmail
<mustard5> ivo_, put in the wrong password and hit enter
<mustard5> ivo_, tell me what it says
<wastrel> chadwick|359:  mailx
<mustard5> ivo_, hit some keys and hit enter
<Xylene> does ubuntu automatically add my windows install to grub when installed?
<ivo_> i can"t put
<nickrud> Xylene, yes
<_jason> Xylene: should
<durnkencobra> cool I will look into it thanks
<chadwick|359> wastrel: ty, forgot what it was
<amphi> Xylene: should do
<Xylene> thanks, just figured i'd check before i did it
<amphi> Xylene: but not as default ;)
<nickrud> Xylene, in all my installs, ubuntu's never failed to do that
<wastrel> keroppi's birthday is july 10th
<southern> Xenguy & nm: i typed:"ssh -l southern localhost" but the same -> doesn't answer
<Xylene> it doesn't by default?
<wastrel> southern:  did you install ssh server?
<_keroppi_> wastrel: Me or the frog?
<wastrel> the frog
<southern> yes
<southern> and started
<amphi> Xylene: no, windows will not boot by default, you need to explicitly choose it in grub's menu
<biovore> netstat -nal | grep 22
<_keroppi_> wastrel: You must have a lot of women who want to make sweet love to you given that you know that
<nickrud> Xylene, he means, XP is not the default boot os, ubuntu is. You'll find XP in the boot screen selection, though
<biovore> is it running? (sshd)
<nm> southern: netstat -an | grep -v STREAM | grep LISTEN
<nm> make sure it is there
<mustard5> ivo_, ok...I'm going to explain how you can get to another terminal....
<Xylene> ah yeah i knew that. i just wanted to know if it would be added
<ivo_> ok
<mustard5> ivo_, you need to read carefully before doing...
<amphi> nickrud: thanks for disambiguating ;)
<wastrel> _keroppi_:  it's my girlfriend's birthday too
<jjjjjjj> i'd like to test a ftp server... what does ubuntu have?
<ivo_> ok
<nm> jjjjjjj, vsftpd is great, i'd suggest you try it first
<nickrud> amphi, I am at your service ;)
<Xenguy> jjjjjjj: vsftpd is light-weight, and recommended
<jjjjjjj> i read the wiki on pureftp but the instructions are sketchy
<amphi> heh
<southern> tcp6    0   0  :::22              :::*              LISTEN
<jjjjjjj> thx nm... i'll look
<mustard5> ivo_, using ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to a terminal screen   use ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to desktop... do that and then come back to desktop
<nandemonai> jjjjjjj, install vsftpd edit the conf and ur done.. easy
<nm> southern: place your output from ssh -l southern 127.0.0.1
<nm> on the pastebin
<nm> and let me have a look
<wastrel> flashplayer in mozilla - no sound...  how do i fix this?
<mustard5> ivo_, tell me if you are back :)
<nickrud> wastrel, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has a section on flashplayer, and sound issues
<ivo_> not work
<ivo_> :)
<jjjjjjj> is that ( vsftpd) a   repository
<ivo_> i think is keybord wrong
<nm> it isn't a repository itself, no, but it is contained within a repository
<nm> ;/
<mustard5> ivo_, how are you typing now then?
<southern> !tell southern pastebin
<jjjjjjj> well.... :)
<tuanduc> bonjour
<cwillu_> on a completely different subject:  you know what's annoying?  drag-n-drop from the archive manager;  it seems like I have to hold the item over the destination until it's finish unpacking, or it aborts the whole thing
<Xenguy> !tell southern about pastebin
<ivo_> :) mhhh
<nickrud> cwillu_, yeah :)
<mustard5> ivo_, I don't understand how this problem is happening
<mustard5> ivo_, you need to explain more
<wastrel> nickrud:  thx
<tuanduc> anyone play Gunbound ?
<nickrud> cwillu_, annoying as hell, isn't it
<nm> tuanduc: i don't play it on this machine, but have played it in the past
<nandemonai> Maybe ivo_ is in irc on another machine?
* amphi is too clumsy to use drag 'n' drop
<ivo_> X-chat
<cwillu_> nickrud:  very
<mustard5> nandemonai, I'm pretty sure he is on the same machine
<Xenguy> mmmm, frag and crop
<nandemonai> well I find it hard to believe u cant type in a terminal but can in a xchat window
<mustard5> ivo_, so keyboard is working with xchat...
<nickrud> archive manager maintains my command line tar skills, simply for self preservation
<mustard5> ivo_, but not with terminal when typing passwords?
<ivo_> yes
<mustard5> ivo_, and your ctrl + alt +f1 keys are not working?
<ivo_> yes
<nandemonai> weird
<mustard5> ivo_, very strange
<wastrel> nickrud:  fixed :]   <3 u
<nandemonai> ivo_, have you got another keyboard lying round u can test with?
<ivo_> when i puting in terminal a comand its works but when me promit the password than not work
<nickrud> wastrel, good. Glad to hear that part of the page is still useful
<mustard5> ivo_, are you pressing ctrl + alt + f1 all at the same time?
<ivo_> Nop i dont get any more keybords
<ivo_> yes
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<sinaduel> I need help, I want to put video on my TV with my Geforce FX5200 but I do not know how
<nandemonai> ivo_, what kind of keybord is it?
<cwillu_> okay, first impression of the mozilla.org build of moz-1.7.12 is that it's snappier, more like I expect it to be
<ivo_> whats mean "kind"?
<mustard5> ivo_, brand name
<nandemonai> ivo_, brand
<mustard5> ivo_, what is the name of the keyboard maker
<ivo_> Logitech
<mustard5> ivo_, set up for Latvian?
<Madeye> guys, is there an Opensource alternative to x-lite?
<ivo_> yes
<nandemonai> ivo_, what type of connection? ps2? usb? wireless?
<ivo_> Cable
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut < --- sinaduel maybe this will help
<nandemonai> odd indeed.. I'm afraid I can't help you
<sinaduel> nickrud: thankyou
<mustard5> nandemonai, he just installed nvidia drivers...maybe it changed his xorg.conf
<cwillu_> now the real test:  opening up my poker article session
<nandemonai> ahh true possible
<mustard5> nandemonai, running nvidia-glx-config enable returned an error saying couldnt alter xorg.conf because it wasnt standard
<mustard5> nandemonai, which makes me think he had some type of setting in there for his keyboard
<nandemonai> ok now where getting somewhere.. sounds quite easonable
<mustard5> nandemonai, but strictly speaking the config on nvidia failed and said it couldnt change xorg.conf
<nickrud> mustard5, find the line that has "nv" in it, and change to nvidia. that's all that nvidia-glx-config does, really
<nandemonai> damn this 80's keyboard
<OmegaAlpha> cwillu_, what poker game did you download?
<mustard5> nickrud, I'll see how I go, but we can't seem to enter a sudo password
<cwillu_> poker articles
<cwillu_> although I run pokerstars via wine on ubuntu
<nickrud> mustard5, that's another issue. are you sure you don't have sudo working (for example, sudo ls)
<OmegaAlpha> cwillu_, oh whoops read it too quick
<cwillu_> stars runs out of the box, which is nice
<OmegaAlpha> cwillu_, yeah me too.. do you get sound with poker stars though? because i dont
<cwillu_> hmm
<mustard5> nickrud, ivo_ is saying that when it asks for password he can't enter it...I explained that its not visible, but he is adamant that he has a problem
<cwillu_> I don't have speakers hooked up on this machine, so I'm not sure
<cwillu_> I'm pretty sure it makes system speaker beeps though
<mustard5> nickrud, so I'm in a catch22 situation :)
<nickrud> mustard5, ivo_ either /etc/sudoers is wrong, or /etc/hosts is wrong (I've seen both)
<benplaut> is there a way to make libfam and gamin coexist? i need libfam for Enlightenment
<brian_> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mustard5> nickrud, he is Latvian btw and doesnt speak a lot of English :)
<aslkzxmn> hello all, iam aslkzxmn, i want to ask something about ubuntu
<cwillu_> okay, all the articles loaded, vm size and working set are about the same as my windows session, rather than 4 times the size
<nickrud> benplaut, no there isn't. You can use fam in place of gamin, but that will force you to remove ubuntu-desktop (not a critical thing)
<cwillu_> m'thinks this is a good sign
<fojackedddolt> noobie questions: I have unbuntu installed, but i cant figure out how to mount my seccond hard drive so i can view the media files in it. It is ntsf, and is the slave of the main ide channel.
<ivo_> bash: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<benplaut> nickrud: could you manually put everything back again?
<mustard5> ivo_, I need you to something and just follow each step for me please
<aslkzxmn> ubuntu, what the meaning ?
<OmegaAlpha> fojackedddolt, i dont think ntfs is supported by linux
<mustard5> ivo_, open up terminal..
<ivo_> ok
<aslkzxmn> why the name of this ditro ubuntu..
<fojackedddolt> it might be fat32. what would i do then?
<nm> aslkzxmn, www.ubuntu.org
<benplaut> nickrud: it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop, but not just the meta package... every single package depended by ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> benplaut, no, fam conflicts with gamin, so it's either one or both
<OmegaAlpha> fojackedddolt, if its fat32 then you should see it
<mustard5> ivo_, type sudo whoami     ... and then when it asks for your password....hit some keys then hit enter....tell me what happens
<nickrud> *the other, I mean
<mustard5> ivo_, don't try to enter your password..just hit some keys and hit enter
<benplaut> nickrud: but with fam, gnome wouldn't be installable?
<nickrud> benplaut, gnome used fam before gamin, and as far as I remember, it still can
<mustard5> ivo_, what do you see on your screen when you do that?
<aslkzxmn> thanks ... :)
<OmegaAlpha> fojackedddolt, do you have windows also? you can see what type of file system it is on windows... i dont know how you would check with ubuntu if its not recognized
<benplaut> nickrud: okey dokey
<nm> i'm off
<ivo_> i can"t put any i just pres nter and i got this Sorry, try again.
<ivo_> Password:
<nm> sleep time
<nm> later hardcores
<nm> ;D
<ivo_> enter
<mshade> fojackedddolt, you can read ntfs under linux, but not write yet
<mustard5> ivo_, its not freezing then...
<fojackedddolt> omegaalpha: i just fragged windows because unbuntu has been working, but i forgot about my seccond HDD. is there any way i can format it?
<nickrud> benplaut, argh, my info is old: fam wants to uninstall everything, you're right
<mustard5> ivo_, I've tried to explain this a few times now....when you type your password in you won't see what you type in
<nandemonai> ivo_, when u enter a password you WILL NOT see the output no matter what u type.. this is for security
<fojackedddolt> mshade: all i want to do is read for now. i just cant find it anywhere
<mshade> fojackedddolt, mkdir /media/drive2
<mustard5> ivo_, do you understand what I am saying?
<mshade> fojackedddolt, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/drive2
<ivo_> No i can put the comand but when promit the possword i can't put te any text,numbers
<ivo_> its like a freez
<flodine> a guys can some help with 64 bit nvidia drivers need apt-get command
<mustard5> ivo_, how do you know this?
* nandemonai slaps himself in the forhead
<mshade> ivo_, when you enter characters, you won't see them in the password field
<wastrel> ivo_:  just type, it is invisible
<mustard5> ivo_, are you saying that when you type..you don't see it on the screen?
<benplaut> nickrud: k... seems it will be easier to bug the dev to support gamin :P
<mshade> ivo_, just use your user's password
<nickrud> benplaut, from your position, for sure
<nandemonai> ivo_, what language to you speak natively?
<benplaut> heh
<mustard5> nandemonai, he's Latvian
<gloin> greets, all
<nandemonai> If only my uncle was here
<mustard5> nandemonai, :)
<ivo_> latvian
<gloin> I've got an old aic7xxx card that's throwing panics when I try to boot the 5.1 cdrom.  Does anyone know of a param I can throw at the kernel that allows boot?
<nickrud> ivo_, try typing it anyway, a password prompt will not repeat your keypresses
<mustard5> ivo_, do you understand what I said to you?
<gloin> it's apparently an issue that's been seen before
<nandemonai> ill try and translate some instructions for you ivo_
<mshade> gloin, try nohotplug
<ivo_> whats be the comand of the nvida ?
<gloin> mshade: thx, will try
<mustard5> ivo_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<mustard5> ivo_, just type the password...  you can't see it......that is ok
<fojackedddolt> mshade: i did what you told me to, but now it says i dont have the permission to view the directory,
<sinaduel> can I use bitlord on Linux?
<OmegaAlpha> fojackedddolt, use the sudo command
<aberrant> anyone know the name of the application that shows wireless signal strength in the taskbar of Ubuntu?
<mshade> fojackedddolt, ok that's good, that's the first step. it's mountable.  now do this:
<mshade> fojackedddolt, sudo umount /media/drive2
<gloin> mshade: no such kernel image
<mshade> gloin, it's goign to be ubuntu nohotplug or linux nohotplug
<mshade> gloin, append nohotplug to the image to boot
<gloin> oh
<gloin> right
<gloin> heh
<nandemonai> meh, no free translators that work properly..
<Luke> aberrant: network monitor in the "add to panel" right click menu
<nickrud> sinaduel, no. try bittorrent-gui, or bittornado-gui
<mshade> fojackedddolt, then.. sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/hdb1 /media/drive2
<jjjjjjj> well i read up and d/l the vsftpd tar.gz file.... is the a cli command to extract it and install?
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, i dont know if this is what you are looking for but you can see if you find one with gDesklets apps
<ivo_> yeee
<gloin> ergh
<gloin> still panic
<ivo_> its ok now
<mshade> fojackedddolt, if that worked, you can add a line to /etc/fstab to have it mount everytime
<ivo_> :)
<mustard5> nandemonai, hopefully the penny will drop soon
<jjjjjjj> like an apt-get command or ?
<mustard5> ivo_, ok
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, thanks..I'll try it
<nandemonai> jjjjjjj, use sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<mustard5> ivo_, well done
<wastrel> aberrant:  it's the network monitor applet
<ivo_> now i paste show u
<nandemonai> jjjjjjj, never install from source unless you have to
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<mshade> fojackedddolt, that work?
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, that was it, thanks...I was perplexed cuz it was removed in the breezy upgrade
<ivo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9102
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, there is another network monitor there for the ethernet port...but I guess it needed to be added again
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, glad i could help
<mark_> I am back
<jjjjjjj> when you say never install from source, do you mean like unzippinga tar file and extracting it somewhere?
<wastrel> jjjjjjj:  yes
<nickrud> jjjjjjj, yes, he does. Get the ubuntu version
<mustard5> ivo_, ok ..now something still needs to be changed
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, let me know if you find a good one... the ones i found so far were poor quality and buggy...
<mark_> I have tried chown I have edited the fstab file neither worked
<jjjjjjj> thanks everyone... time for more reading... if i have q: i'll be back.
<wastrel> maybe you broke it when you chowned it
<mark_> all I want to do is take off the restrictions on a partition
<ivo_> i need logout?
<nickrud> god, my hard drive is makeing some strange noises
<mustard5> ivo_, do this command again and pastebin...wait
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, right now i just use gkreallm till i find something decent
<jjjjjjj> nuckrud... writing on the wall
<mark_> no when I did chown it gave me an error and didn't do a thing
<mustard5> ivo_, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha, the netspeed applet works pretty well
<wastrel> mark_:  after you updated the fstab entries did you unmount and remount the drives?
<jjjjjjj> went to a lunix user group last night.  a google guy was a guest speaker and his first two words were "stuff breaks"
<mustard5> ivo_, put the output in pastebin
<nickrud> OmegaAlpha, it does take up some space on the task bar though
<OmegaAlpha> nickrud, thanks ill look into that
<CryoTox> I can't find GIMP's folder wtf? It says it's in my home directory but when I look it isn't
<mark_> I restarted my computer ... does that count?
<gloin> ergh
<gloin> this freaking i2o card
<mshade> CryoTox, could it be ~/.gimp
<nickrud> CryoTox, it's ~/.gimp
<OmegaAlpha> nickrud, its alright i dont really use the task bar at all
<mshade> CryoTox, with a . in front
<jjjjjjj> meaning software and hardware breaks.
<CryoTox> It's not shown
<mshade> which means 'hidden directory/file'
<CryoTox> ahh
<mshade> CryoTox, it won't be, it's hidden
<CryoTox> And I veiw these how?
<CryoTox> view*
<nickrud> CryoTox, in a file manager window, hit ctl-h
<OmegaAlpha> CryoTox, or ls -a
<ivo_> ok look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9103 :)
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<mark_> I may not have edited it correctly ... I took out the defualt and added in "rw,exec,auto,user,sync"
<CryoTox> thanks
<mustard5> ivo_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mustard5> ivo_, tell me when you have it open
<ivo_> ok im open it
<jasz> hello all
<mustard5> ivo_, you see a whole lot of text?
<ivo_> yes
<mustard5> ivo_, go down and find the line that has  'nv' in it
<jasz> i just installed ubuntu... and it never asked me to enter a password for root ...  i can't "su" ... is this normal?
<Madeye> How can I check which application using port 5060 ?
<mshade> jasz, you can use sudo in place of su
<jasz> maddler, .. start by telnetting localhost 5060
<ivo_> this Driver		"nv" ?
<mshade> jasz, if you really need a root shell, you can sudo bash, or sudo passwd and set a rood passwd
<mustard5> ivo_, it will say Driver          "nv"
<mustard5> ivo_, yes thats it....
<ivo_> :)
<jasz> mshade, .. hmmmm... interesting...
<mustard5> ivo_, change it to    'nvidia'
<ivo_> where i chabge?
<jasz> so far, i've liked it
<ivo_> change
<ivo_> "nv"
<ivo_> ?
<ejofee> so isn't there any video player which lets me decide from which position to which position to automatically play each film on a playlist?
<jasz> i was a debian user...
<jasz> (talking about the distro)
<mustard5> ivo_, yes change the part that says 'nv'    to 'nvidia'
<ivo_> "nv"="Nvidia"?
<ivo_> ok
<ivo_> ok i change
<mustard5> ivo_, show me the whole line when you finish
<jasz> mshade, .. so if i want to mount my ntfs partition...  should i "su" ? or "sudo" ?
<ivo_> Driver		"nvidia"
<mustard5> ivo_, don't use "   use  '
<mustard5> ivo_, you know what I mean?
<ivo_> nop
<jasz> grrr
<ejofee> ... or plugin?
<mshade> jasz, you can sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/hdXX /mnt/point
<jasz> it asks me for a password..
<OmegaAlpha> jasz, sudo
<mustard5> ivo_, its  'nvidia'   not  "nvidia"
<mshade> jasz, your user's password
<jasz> ah.. that's true..
<jasz> i'm not used to sudoing..
<ivo_> Driver		'nvidia'
<ivo_> this ?
<mustard5> ivo_, yes
<ivo_> :)
<mustard5> ivo_, now save the file
<ivo_> ok i save
<aberrant> ejofee, vlc?
<mustard5> ivo_, you didnt change anything else?
<ivo_> nop
<aberrant> ejofee, try vlc -h
<jasz> sweet
<ejofee> aberrant: really? gonna try it
<aberrant> ejofee, or mplayer
<mustard5> ivo_, ok.. so it should work then :)
<jasz> how do i make my ntfs partitions load @ startup? should i just edit /etc/fstab ?
<ivo_> i need type a comand ?
<ivo_> :)
<mshade> jasz, yep
<mustard5> ivo_, write this command down on a peice of paper....
<wastrel> trying to run bittorrent behind a NAT router - do i have to forward ports to the btclient host?
<gloin> hey
<mustard5> ivo_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ejofee> aberrant: could you tell me which flag(s) of console mplayer you're refering to?
<gloin> where can I grab a dapper boot iso?
<AMDXP> wastrel: yes
<mshade> jasz, /dev/hdXX /mnt/point ntfs umask=0000,user,defaults,ro 0 0
<mustard5> ivo_, if you have trouble you will need that command above to fix it
<jjjjjjj> i cant' gedit the vsftpd.conf file
<ejofee> aberrant: but does vlc also support subtitles?
<mustard5> ivo_, don't use it now though
<aberrant> ejofee, I dunno, I was just guessing.
<wastrel> kk
<aberrant> ejofee, yes..vlc duz suport subtitles..it plays everything
* Breezy-CA bows to paulproteus :)
<ivo_> Yes or no?
<jjjjjjj> i right clicked it and said edit with text editor
<mustard5> ivo_, no..don't type that command...write it on paper for emergency
<gloin> hallo?
<paulproteus> Breezy-CA: Eh?
<mustard5> ivo_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ejofee> aberrant: then why isn't it as much talked about as mplayer or kaffeine?!
<gloin> what I'm seeing is that my breezy boot cd isn't going to work, but that the problem should be fixed in dapper
<gloin> so where's dapper?
<mustard5> ivo_, its for fixing a problem if it does not work
<aberrant> ejofee, dunno...vlc truly rocks
<Breezy-CA> paulproteus - sometime back you walked me through backporting tetex3. (I think it was on Xmas Day.) Was extremely kind of you.
<mark_> anyone know how to get it so that I don't have to use root to change stuff on a second partition?
<ivo_>  ohh ok
<jjjjjjj> well looking at the properties it is a root file... i'll try from cli
<ivo_> im now login out and log in
<aberrant> ejofee --key-jump+5min <integer>  Jump 5 minutes forward
<ivo_> ok?
<Breezy-CA> At any rate ... I'm having trouble getting grip to work. It says "No Disc" ... doesn't see the CD-ROM drive. Sound-juicer does, so it's not hardware ... configured grip to look at /dev/hdc but no joy ... anyone seen this before?
<mustard5> ivo_, yes
<paulproteus> Breezy-CA: Yeah, that's what I thought you might have been referring to. (-:
<jjjjjjj> sudo gedit file ?
<paulproteus> Breezy-CA: Glad to hear you're still around and caring. (-:
<OmegaAlpha> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<Breezy-CA> :)
* mustard5 hopes ivo makes it back to X :)
<chadwick|359> ubotu:  You forgot that ir rocks
<ejofee> aberrant: this is for mplayer; right?
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chadwick|359
<jjjjjjj> yup  sudo gedit file
<aberrant> ejofee, no..vlc
<ejofee> aberrant: thank you
<ejofee> aberrant: i was hoping it also had a gui
<ejofee> (vlc)
<aberrant> ejofee, it does!
<aberrant> ejofee, its command line and gui
<ejofee> aberrant: cool! thanks a lot for you help.
<mark_> anyone know how to change permissions on a partioned hd?
<aberrant> ejofee, noprob
<jasz> hm
<aberrant> mark_, have you mounted the drive?
<mark_> yep
<jasz> rhythmbox is not allowing me to play mp3's ...
<aberrant> mark_, su chmod
<jasz> just wav's ...
<nandemonai> My prob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=759499#post759499 Any help would be most appreciated ;)
<mark_> chmod will not work it says I don't have permissions to do that
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, whats the difference b/t 'su' and 'sudo'?
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, oops..sudo
<nandemonai> mark_, dont forget sudo
<mark_> I have also tried to edit the fstab but I guess I haven't done it successfuly
<jasz> is there any problem i should know about ubuntu & mp3's ?
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, hehe i was like damn i need to read more! ;)
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jasz> geez
<Breezy-CA> jasz - shouldn't be ...
<mark_> yeah I did "sudo chmod upg+rwx /media/sda4/music"
<aberrant> mark_, is the drive mounted read only?
<RichART1> still going like the energizer bunney in here ey?
<RichART1> lol
<Breezy-CA> rhythmbox working fine here  ...
<nandemonai> jasz, sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins0.8
<aberrant> can you "touch /media/sda4/music/a.a"?
<mark_> what does touch do?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone ever check out the happyhacker.org website?
<aberrant> mark_, can you "sudo touch /media/sda4/music/a.a"?
<aberrant> mark_, just to see if you can write a file
<aberrant> if the filsesystem is read only
<aberrant> touch creates an empty file
<julian_> hello everyone
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, what is the significanse of creating empty files? i just learned of the touch command last night from happyhacker.org.. ihad no idea what its purpose was
<julian_> is there possibly any way to run Ubuntu on an intel mac?
<OmegaAlpha> they have a step by step to get faimliar with how linux works.. sadly their step by step didnt work with my shell...
<mark_> I can do that but I don't know what it did ...
<Dasnipa`> touch updates the timestamp on files without making any changes
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, touch will also update the modfication date of a file...that can be useful
<jasz> nandemonai, ... the package is not available but is referred to by another package... bla bla bla..
<mark_> now there is a file called a.a in the folder
<aberrant> mark_, now "ls /media/sda4/music/a.a"
<aberrant> mark_, is it there?
<mark_> yeah ...
<mark_> but I tried deleting it and it said I don't have permission to do so
<julian_> or any variety of linux for that matter
<OmegaAlpha> mark sudo
<OmegaAlpha> sudo is your new best friend
<ELpH95o> hiii
<nandemonai> jasz, hmm sudo apt-cache search gstreamer-plugins it should show.. I can't remember the name quite right.. essentially it will install all the gstreamer plugins.. one being mp3... you could hunt down the mp3 one by itself if you just wanted that
<aberrant> mark_, are you prefacing the commands with "sudo?
<Breezy-CA> OmegaAlpha - the purpose of touch isn't to create an empty file; but in this case that's useful for showing whether drive is mounted r/w or r/o
<jacquesmerde> woohoo, i got my usb midi keyboard pumping out music through my onboard wavetable. all on dapper. can anyone recommend some software to fool around with?
<waxbolt> yo... i'm running a cd-install on an old gateway solo.  i keep getting a "critical temperature" error... how can i disable the acpi interface?
<ELpH95o> jacques:yuou use linux for midi too?
<mark_> ok I deleted it
<nandemonai> jasz, actually u made need to enable multiverse or universe in sources.lists I cant remember.. I'd check but I have apt probs...
<nandemonai> *cough* http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=759499#post759499
<ELpH95o> have you tried rosegarden?
<aberrant> mark_, if the fielsystem is writeable...."sudo chmod" ota do the trick
<Breezy-CA> jasz - I think it's gstreamer0.8-misc
<jacquesmerde> ELpH95o: this is the closest ive come to pulling it off. you?
<julian_> ok byebye
<aberrant> mark_, or sudo chown
<Dasnipa`> anyone have an rss agregator suggestion on the repository other than akregator... that uses way too much ram
<ELpH95o> i mostlyu se cheesetracker
<OmegaAlpha> Breezy-CA, thanks for the info.  is it a frequently use command?
<ELpH95o> i've not been able to get rosegarden to properly work yet
<waxbolt> i'm running a cd-install on an old gateway solo.  i keep getting a "critical temperature" error... how can i disable the acpi interface?
<ELpH95o> i'm trying to compile it from sources now
<mark_> so is "sudo chown mark /media/sda4/music" what I type?
<jasz> Breezy-CA, .. already installed hmm...
<aberrant> mark_, for example..yes...if the user you want to own those files is "mark"
<jasz> i guess i need to check a non-free repos perhaps?
<aberrant> mark_, type 'whoami'
<Breezy-CA> OmegaAlpha - not freq used by me, but I'd defer to anyone ... I remember using it to make sure that all files within a given directory carried same datestamp for some reason ...
<jacquesmerde> jacquesmerde: i'm currently using nothing but asfxload and aconnect to make midi sounds. whats cheesetracker?
<jacquesmerde> i just want a very basic sequencer
<nandemonai> jasz, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse - All Multiverse GStreamer plugins
<Breezy-CA> jasz - I think it's gstreamer0.8-mad - my error earlier "-mad" is the support for mp3
<ELpH95o> rosegarden is similar to cubase in a way
<OmegaAlpha> Breezy-CA, maybe to make sure that they werent altered by a user or a module?
<mark_> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda4/music': Operation not permitted
<ELpH95o> in some ways its not
<mark_> thas what I get
<aberrant> mark_, you can also change all the files in one command..."sudo find /media/sda4/music -name \*.\* -exec chown mark {} \; "
<ELpH95o> jacquesmerde, :have you got jack to work properly?
<mebaran151> is eclipse apt-gettable yet?
<benplaut> is there a way to fool a program (source) into using gamin instead of fam? some simple symlink that would make my troubles come to an end? =P
<jacquesmerde> ELpH95o:  i havent touched jack
<aberrant> mark_, wierd...i am perplexed...what filesystem is it ? ext3?
<OmegaAlpha> mebaran151, whats eclipse?
<ELpH95o> i'd recco9mend trying to get it to work.one of my friends has it working wonderfully in the live cd of ubuntu
<ELpH95o> he uses it live too
<mebaran151> OmegaAlpha: it's a ide for java
<jacquesmerde> what DOES jack actually do?
<mebaran151> jacquesmerde: it's like ALSA but with adrenaline and insecurity and incompatibility
<mebaran151> I think it also does mixing like dmix, but better
<ELpH95o> it does mixing with different programs
<mark_> oh I never thought of that its a vfat
<ELpH95o> i haven't figured it out maybe because Idon't have enough THC
<fojackedddolt> i mounted my seccond hard drive, but now it says "i dont have the proper permissions"
<mark_> but should that make a difference?
<mark_> because if I log in as root then I can make changes no problem
<nandemonai> ahh
<aberrant> mark_, possibly..I'm wondering if its a FAT volume...what is the disk? where did it come from?
<nandemonai> mark_, when u mount it try -o umask=000
<ELpH95o> once there are audio sequencing programs for linux that'smusician friendly microsoft is dead hehe
<jasz> hm
<jacquesmerde> ELpH95o: do you use soundfonts?
<aberrant> mark_, you can chown logged in as root but not with sudo?  that's odd
<ELpH95o> not yet jacquesmerde
<wastrel> my cat is snoring
<jasz> does xmms suck now? .. how come it doesnt come standard in ubuntu? i used it a lot back when i had debian...
<zphinx> is there any apt commando to force a remove.. even if it cant find directorys etc?
<jacquesmerde> ELpH95o: ah, do you know where i can dload some anyway?
<zphinx> having problems with gforge-postgresql
<mark_> I have my 1 hard drive partitioned with a swap, linux, windows, and storage
<ELpH95o> i wish i knew jacquesmerde ..i used to have alot of soundfonts
<aberrant> wastrel, http://english.people.com.cn/200602/17/eng20060217_243641.html
<ELpH95o> when i used fruity loops
<fojackedddolt> rosegarden?
<nandemonai> mark_, mount -t vfat -o umask-000 /dev/foo /mnt/foo
<fojackedddolt> isnt that free linux?
<zphinx> every time i run apt-get now it tries to configure it and runs into the same problem
<aberrant> mark_, is the paritition in question windows?
<nemesis_> #gaymonterrey
<jacquesmerde> i just want a basic midi sequencer with an intelligent score interface
<fojackedddolt> google rose garden, i think its a free sequencer for linux, im pretty sure
<nandemonai> mark_, mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/foo /mnt/foo rather
<jason_finn> hi
<jacquesmerde> rosegarden require.....kde! *shudders snobbishly*
<mark_> "only root can do that"
<nandemonai> ewww kde
<nandemonai> sudo
<nandemonai> or as root
<aberrant> mark_, prefacing commands with sudo will execute that as the superuser/root
<nandemonai> then u should be ok for user access
<hatake_kakashi> is there a possibility to see which processes is using alot of mem/swap rather than top?
<mark_> "mount: mount point mtn/foo does not exist
<mark_> "
<zphinx> anyone?
<mustard5> :)
* nandemonai sighs
<Breezy-CA> mark - sudo <command> tells the command <command> -- whatever it is -- to be executed as if you were root
<mustard5> mark_, they were examples :)
<fojackedddolt> need help: I mounted my seccond hard drive, but when i try and open it, it says "folder contents cannot be displayed" 'you do not have necessary permissions to view "drive2"'
<wastrel> poor cat
<OmegaAlpha> mark_, try foo man choo hehe just kidding
<aberrant> wastrel, doncha think that cat is happy tho?
<hatake_kakashi> fojackedddolt: paste your mount onto pastebin website
<mark_> ... so put sda4 instead of foo?
<aberrant> wastrel, he sure looks cute
<waxbolt> cough cough
<mustard5> mark_, where is sda4 mounted?  what folder?
<hatake_kakashi> mark_: everyone's computer setup is different, so you are to put whatever 'foo' is there supposed for you
<nandemonai> yes mark_  whatever you drive and mount point is
<wastrel> aberrant:  i wonder if he can walk
<aberrant> mark_, sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda4 /media/sda4
<aberrant> mark_, but unmount it first
<waxbolt> how do i disable acpi on a ubuntu install from cd??????
<ELpH95o> anyone tried compiling a low latency kernel before?
<jasz> ok.. now i can play mp3's.. now lets see how do i play wma and aac and m4p
<mark_> sda4 is the partition I want to mount
<jasz> :P
<nandemonai> ie mine would be sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hda4 /mnt/winblowz
<wastrel> aberrant:  do you read the people's daily often?
<aberrant> aberrant, he has trouble...but dont we all after a while
<mustard5> waxbolt, I think you start it with apci=no....hit the function keys for the special parameters listing
<aberrant> wastrel, no..I just happened to hear about a certain snoring cat..
<mark_> fstab list "/dev/sda4  media/sda4  defaults 0   0 "
<nandemonai> well theres a problem right there..
<mustard5> waxbolt, they are all listed in on the the function keys anyway
<nandemonai> should be /media/sda1
<jasz> i have some movies in the .ogm format.. but totem cannot play them... why could this be happening? ...
<nandemonai> and u want rw in three too for read / write
<aberrant> jasz does vlc?
<OmegaAlpha> what programming language is ubuntu written in?
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, all of them
<wastrel> heh
<waxbolt> mustard5, thanks.  maybe we should tell http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75227.html
<jasz> aberrant, ... havent tried vlc.. lemme see..
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, various
<nandemonai> mark_, unmount, mount as I told you.. test.. if works sudo cat /etc/mtab then copy line refering to drive u just mounted into /etc/fstab
<OmegaAlpha> aberrant, how universal. seems too good to be true
<OmegaAlpha> must be some crazy compiling
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: the kernel for example is composed of C/C++ :P
<hatake_kakashi> err ASM/C
<aberrant> OmegaAlpha, most operating systems are made of bits and pieces coded and compiled from various langs...and perl/python are universal glue
<OmegaAlpha> hatake_kakashi, thats my language.. the only one i know.. besides BASIC :(
* jasz yawns
<jasz> i dont want to work tomorrow :(
<rewt_> In aMule, what does the sources thing mean? Like whats 18(2) mean?
<OmegaAlpha> ahh so thats why python comes default with FLUXBOX...
<hatake_kakashi> is there a possibility to see which processes is using alot of mem/swap rather than top?
<mustard5> waxbolt, I think turning of apci on a laptop is not a good option, as it effects the battery life
<mark_> ok I unmounted it now what do you want me to do?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, if you're really big into programming, buy Assembly Language Step by Step Second Edition, it will give you marvolous insight, even if you never plan on programming in Assembly
<nandemonai> hatake_kakashi, htop is nice
<mustard5> waxbolt, or so I hear :)
<hatake_kakashi> nandemonai: thanks, will give that a shot
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, personally, it was the best 60 dollars I've ever spent
<Discipulus> Well, one of the best 60 dollars I've ever spent :-P
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulous... i dont like buying stuff haha
<rewt_> Whats 18(2) mean in aMule under sources?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, you spelled my name wrong
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, and there's nothing wrong with buying things
<waxbolt> mustard5, well, if ubuntu has a buggy acpi interface, then it might be better than those random reboots and hundreds of megs of "critical temperature reached" warnings that syslogng will spit out
<jasz> ah.. vlc plays it perfect :)
<waxbolt> mustard5, especially if the laptop has no battery to speak of
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, of course there isnt.. we wouldnt have an economy if we didnt.. i just like doing with what i have. or what i can get for free... P2P might have it..
<aberrant> mark_, sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda4 /media/sda4
<fojackedddolt> help please: i just installed, and when i try and change permissions it says i am not the owner, and cant change them. but... i am the owner, and there are not other accounts
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, im not really into programming.. i was considering getting back into it.. but its been a long time...
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, Hmm, I've yet to buy a book I regret buying :-P
<aberrant> mark_, assuming the device is /dev/sda4 and the mount point is /media/sda4
* jasz sits & watches Ruroni_Kensin_-_Trust_&_Betrayal (Act 1).ogm
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, well, I was trying to learn C, but I decided it was too confusing with all the pointers and everything
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, after working with assembly for a few months it all clicked though
<hatake_kakashi> nandemonai: problem solved :) it was bloody gam_server -_-
<GigaClon> fojackedddolt, what are you trying to change/
<aberrant> mark_, the -t vfat means "its a windows partition" ...if its not windows...it wont work...
<wastrel> Discipulus:  there was a good introductory programming book linked from digg the other day , using python
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, is assembly easier than C? i already learned C and C++...
<wastrel> lol
<mustard5> aberrant, you could also try  -o user,uid=1000,gid=1000
<mark_> ok done
<hatake_kakashi> fojackedddolt: check whos the owner of that file via ls -al foo
<fojackedddolt> gigaclon: read wright permissions on a hard disk
<aberrant> mark_, now trying tweeking files
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, Assembly is THE programming language
<zphinx> So does anyon know how to deinstall a package even tho it cant find conf files?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, C gets compiled into assembly and then assembly gets assembled into an executable
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  C was created so people wouldn't have to program in assembly anymore
<hatake_kakashi> C is the result of B
<aberrant> assembly is a bitch to code and debug tho
<hatake_kakashi> and assembly is arch specific
<GigaClon> fojackedddolt, well that would be owned by the system
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, whats wrong with assembly that ppl didnt want to program in it anymore?
<zphinx> dpkg keeps getting stuck at the same point of uninstalling gforge-postgresql
* rewt_ likes C++ better.
<mark_> it is letting me do it now ... so how do I keep it that way?
<Discipulus> but if you want to be a better C programmer, it's good to have at least a little bit of assembly knowledge
<kurt> hello all.  I'm having some trouble seting a route.  I keep getting an error stating that the "Network is unreachable".  Any takers?
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  it's difficult and tedious
* nandemonai bows to the codeing gods
<jasz> i'm off
<nandemonai> I have enough trouble with php O_o
<jon__> has anyone here configured dual-head on a laptop w/ubuntu?
<aberrant> mark_, put flags in your fstab file
<GigaClon> OmegaAlpha, Assembly is one step above coding in binary
<wastrel> kurt:  is your network card plugged in?  :] 
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, and you have trouble learning C but learn Assembly ??
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, it was the book that I selected
<mark_> flags?
<jasz> thanks to all that helped :)
* rewt_ knows VB, Perl, C++, HTML, XML, Java, some Flash
<ELpH95o> linux multimedia studio is a good music app too
<aberrant> mark_, I gota go...gudluck...."man mount"
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, it was meant for those who have minor programming experience but wishing to learn assembly
<OmegaAlpha> see i thought once i made programs into C the compiler turned C into Binary.. i didnt know it turned it into assembly..
<jon__> or knows if ubuntu has an app for configuring X
<kurt> wastrel: it is.  route is for a network segment that is not on the local network segment.  I'm trying to set the gateway to use.
<nandemonai> only html xhtml xml php css and javascript / flash here... guess what I do? ;)
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, like I said, it is one of the best 60 dollars I've ever spent
<mustard5> mark_, you would need to edit your /etc/fstab entry to mount at startup
<wastrel> kurt:  default gw?
<GigaClon> fojackedddolt, if you want to make a disk read-only add "ro" to the options in fstab
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, do you program for a living or just a hobby?
<_RocH> ubuntu is a one huge biatch (in means of OS) :)
<Mabus06> My ubuntu installation failed, during the second part, after the computer reboots after ejecting the cd, and starts to install the packages. I don't get to gnome, I just get a teletype to login with. For starters, like maybe to install whatever it is that I'm missing, how do I enable ath0 from terminal/tty?
<mark_> ok I can edit the fstab but what do I need to do to it?
<ELpH95o> jacquesmerde, :want me to ask my friend what he reccomends?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, neither, just another tool in my belt that I rarely use
<mustard5> mark_, one second..
<fojackedddolt> its not mounted under f-stab
<hatake_kakashi> mark_: make sure it is set somewhat similar to how you have defined the mount
<nandemonai> mark_, assuming your mount is now working properly and mounted... sudo cat /etc/mtab
<kurt> sys (172.16.100.100) --> default gw (172.16.100.1)  rying to set a route for 10.0.1.0 net to route through 172.16.100.2
<nandemonai> mark_, see the line refering to the drive you just mounted? copy it into /etc/fstab
<hatake_kakashi> kurt: route add default gw <gw IP address>
<wastrel> route add -net 10.0.1.0/24 gw 172.16.100.2  ?
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, yeah thats what happened to my programming... got bored and sometimes frustrated with making computer programs.. takes a while just to make simple games like hangman...
<mark_> /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,umask=000 0 0
<nandemonai> mark_, thats the one
<mark_> put that in on that line?
<kurt> hatake_kakashi: I already have a default gw
<mustard5> mark_,  /dev/sda4    /media/sda4 vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<mark_> nice ... thanks very much
<mustard5>      assuming I have your device and mount point correct
<nandemonai> np
<zphinx> Anyone? how do i force a deinstall in dpkg?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, for me programming is fun, but it's a lack of ideas or projects that aren't already out there that frustrates me
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, if there's an idea, there's already a project for it
<mark_> I need the iocharset=utf8?
<zphinx> cause --force isnt cutting it
<nandemonai> naa should be ok
<mustard5> mark_, I believe so
<OmegaAlpha> I was hoping getting into linux will open up more doors for me... maybe refresh my programming background or start up a new hobby.. or even help me get a better job
<mark_> ok
<kurt> wastrel: see my last msg?
<Mabus06> My ubuntu installation failed, during the second part, after the computer reboots after ejecting the cd, and starts to install the packages. I don't get to gnome, I just get a teletype to login with. For starters, like maybe to install whatever it is that I'm missing, how do I enable or activate, whatever it is that you have to do in the graphical equivalent of iwconfig in gnome, for ath0 from terminal/tty?
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, yeah i would think you summed that up pretty well.
<mark_> thanks a lot mustard5
<mompirri> hello,  i was trying to fix a problem in my firefox... it had a gray box at the bottom with something that looked like some javascript code (window id=main-window). uninstalling and reiinstalling didn't fix it. so y deleted everything in /usr/lib/mozilla and tried reinstalling it. But this doesn't work either. Any ideas?
<wastrel> kurt    route add -net 10.0.1.0/24 gw 172.16.100.2  maybe?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<ELpH95o> hello Inf3ctedFx
<nandemonai> If anyone can help me with a dpkg / apt problem I would really appreciate it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134473
<mustard5> mark_, tell me if it works :)
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone remember the command to run on console to setup the network?
<kurt> wastrel: that is the command i used.  generated message that the network is unreachable.
<mustard5> mark_, its pretty standard line for a vfat partition..so it should be fine
<Mabus06> Inf3ctedFx: network-admin ?
<Inf3ctedFx> there was something like netconfig... I dont really remember
<wastrel> kurt:  that was the output of the route command?
<mustard5> Mabus06, I'm wondering whether you can just continue the install from CD
<OmegaAlpha> it would be neat to have a program that would operate everything in a house... of course everything would have to be hooked up to your computer somehow...
<kurt> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<mustard5> Mabus06, it didnt drop out with an error at all?
<Inf3ctedFx> cus ths is my problem.. mi laptop has built in wireless card and also the eth0   but I want to leave the wireless by default
<Mabus06> mustard5: it might have, but I left the installation going by itself during the phase I described.
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, they already have that too
<Inf3ctedFx> so I want to run the netconfig command again
<Mabus06> mustard5: when I came back, it said there was an error installing a certain package. then I ended up in a teletype
<OmegaAlpha> instead of a damn crazy alarm going off in your ear from an alarm clock.. your computer turns on the lights. music.. and gets the coffee going
<mustard5> Mabus06, k.. you could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hpcd> hello
<mark_> looks to be working fine
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, not where i live they dont maybe in BillGatesLand.
<MAB> Back :)
<Mabus06> mustard5: but I have to have the internet to do that, don't I?
<MAB> where do I enter the command for wine?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, x10.com
<mustard5> Mabus06, it should look for the install CD
<hpcd> anyone familiar with the command 855resolution
<Dr_Willis> wine /path/to/whatver.exe
<mustard5> Mabus06, It might have even asked you to do an apt-get -f install
<mompirri> hello,  i was trying to fix a problem in my firefox... it had a gray box at the bottom with something that looked like some javascript code (window id=main-window). uninstalling and reiinstalling didn't fix it. so y deleted everything in /usr/lib/mozilla and tried reinstalling it. But this doesn't work either. Any ideas?
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, thanks!  looking at the site now
<Discipulus> lol
<hpcd> where do i stick the line of code..... 855resolution 5a 1280 800 so my computer's screen size will be changed to that every time it starts up
<Discipulus> x10 is a really slow protocol though
<Discipulus> but it's been around for ages
<MAB> Dr. ? I can not figure out where I am to even enter the command winecfg to bring up wine :( Where does that command get typed into? Terminal?
<Discipulus> No company can seem to shake x10's grip on the home automation market
<whyami> I run an athlon64 and I am wondering if I update the kernel for 64 bit if it will effect any of the libraries or break anything?
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, also, comp.home.automation if you subscribe to Usenet groups
<OmegaAlpha> hmm sounds like an investment idea...
<mustard5> Mabus06, depends what part of the installation it dropped out on I suppose
<wastrel> kurt:  of course you can ping 172.16.100.2 ?
<Discipulus> lol indeed
<thoreauputic> nandemonai: odd errors ... I don't think it has anything to do withthe fonts error you are getting mailed from root though
<Discipulus> anyway, I must be off to bed
<Discipulus> g'night all
<kurt> wastrel: no problems pinging at all
<OmegaAlpha> night Discipulus thanks for the info
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, any time man
<jjjjjjj> how do i renew my ip in linux?  nothing in man ifconfig that i could see
<fojackedddolt> help: I can see files of my second hard drive in the terminal, but not under the file browser... sorry, im really new
<nandemonai> thoreauputic, Yeah me either... I really dont want to have to reinstall unless I have to
<Discipulus> OmegaAlpha, I can be found here 24/7 (although not always active :-P)
<Breezy-CA> kurt - you can ping both sides of your def gateway? .1 *and* .2 ?
<chadwick|359> jjjjjjj: sudo dhclient eth(whatever)
<OmegaAlpha> Discipulus, same here heh.. i jsut sit here and read everything...
<jjjjjjj> thanks chad
<zphinx> _anyone_?
<thoreauputic> nandemonai: have you tried googling the dpkg error? You never know...
<whyami> jjjjjjj: I usually just do sudo ifdown eth0 then sudo ifup eth0. That's assuming your network card is eth0
<kurt> Breezy-CA: yes.
<nandemonai> true true..
<aridese> hi guys
<zphinx> damn gforge-postgresql  is messing up my dpkg
<zphinx> not deinstalling
<Breezy-CA> kurt - is .2 connected to the Internet? or to what?
<aridese> my ipod isnt detected when it's plugged in...
<aridese> even though my firewire port is seen by the device manager
<jjjjjjj> router > voipbox > me..... i plugged into the router to test the ftp but could not renew so had to reboot.  ;(
<kurt> p2p t1 connection to a remote office
<mustard5> Mabus06, do you remember if you told it to look to install stuff from online sources?
<kurt> Breezy-CA:  p2p t1 connection to a remote office
<thoreauputic> nandemonai: even sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  fails?
<nandemonai> thoreauputic, yes it does
<nandemonai> oh hang on.. reconf.. hmm I'll try
<Breezy-CA> kurt - the remote office's interface is 10.x.y.z?
<thoreauputic> nandemonai: have you tried   sudo apt-get -f install ?
<kurt> Breezy-CA: close 10.0.1.x
<Zoroaster> what is a good site for streaming radio, that Ubuntu will play
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  shoutcast.com
<Dr_Willis> i use xmms and go there a lot.
<fojackedddolt> Why can't i see my files when i look in the file browser. i can only see them in the terminal
<whyami> Zoroaster: ubuntu will player any streaming radio I can find with xmms
<oatis> Hi, during the the process of an 'apt-get install mysql-server' I accidently put a "." at the end of my hostname when the mysql configuration window comes up and now the installation process is crashing, how can I completely removfe that package or re-run the configuration window?
<kevo_tool> When I try to add a table with 'mysql-query-browser' I receive ** (mysql-query-browser:11547): WARNING **: requested widget 'charset_combo' with the wrong type
<nandemonai> thoreauputic, yes tried apt-get install -f but this reconf seems to be going through, one moment
<thoreauputic> Zoroaster: install  " streamtuner" and "streamripper" - that should give you some leads :)
<OmegaAlpha> does VOIP allow you to call telephoen numbers or is that just an IP thing?
<Breezy-CA> kurt - is the network link between you and the remote office on 176 or on 10 ?
<kevo_tool> Does anyone know how to remedy this?
<aridese> is there any way to see what raw devices are connected?
<aridese> my ipod isnt being detected
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: dmesg| tail
<thoreauputic> nandemonai: note that sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a will ask you to create a root passwd
<Breezy-CA> kurt - sorry on 172 not 176
<Zoroaster> thanks for the help
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, nothing... nothing changes
<dim> hi, can anyone tell me if there is a way to allow vsftpd users to login using the "@"
<nandemonai> thoreauputic, okies thats ok
<kurt> Breezy-CA: route add -net 10.0.1.0/24 gw 172.16.100.3 dev eth1 is the exact command
<thoreauputic> :)
<wastrel> kurt:  do you have to go thru the default gw to reach  172.16.100.2 ?
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: no, that shows you the kernel message ring buffer, check to see if you can see anything related to ipod being detected
<kurt> wastrel: no I don't
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Is there a way I can completely move a package and its settings via apt? Something is wrong with my Xfce4, I messed it up some how, I tried removing and re-installing, but it saves my settings. Any help would be appreciated.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> move = remove*
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, nothing about the ipod
<thoreauputic> Nunquam_Fidelis: sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4
<wastrel> so your host is on the 172.16.100/24 net?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> thoreauputic: ty, will try that
<Breezy-CA> kurt - in other words, it looks like this? 172.16.100.1/24 -- 172.16.100.2/24 <--  T1 -- > 172.16.100.3/24 -- 10.0.1.0/24 ?
<thoreauputic> Nunquam_Fidelis: then try a reinstall
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: anything different on the iPod's screen?
<fangorious> how do I shrink an LVM volume group? I have 10 GB unallocated in one and I want to free it for a regular partition
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, no
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: try plugging into another port
* wastrel lets Breezy-CA take over
<Breezy-CA> wastrel - don't you leave, now ... i can only think in company :)
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, same thing happens
<Breezy-CA> just trying to visualize which net each box is on ...
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: hmm, something could be wrong with your USB ports, is there anything that has been detected through those?
<OmegaAlpha> damn australia just broke a record in the olmypics for that freestyle ski jump event
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: *yawns* so?
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, well, im trying to connect through firewire -- the ipod is detected via USB (but it doesnt charge.. so it dies in 5 minutes)
<kurt> Breezy-CA: wastrel: I'll try to describe this a little better.  System in question has two nics, one connected to the private lan on the 172.16.100.0/24 network.  Other nic is on internet with default gw set to internet firewall.  10.0.1.0/24 is at a remote site connected with p2p t1.  local side is set to ip 172.16.100.3 and remote side is 10.0.1.1
<OmegaAlpha> hatake_kakashi, breakign records is something that doesnt happen in every olmpics
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, nothing happened, really, firewire worked a few weeks ago... stopped orking now
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: you may need to check on whats up with the firewire module methinks
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: heh.. records are meant to be broken :)
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, how would i go about doing that?
<thoreauputic> heh - Olympics >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<OmegaAlpha> hatake_kakashi, yeah but rarely happens.. always one great not two...
<Matyas_za> Good morning
<jjjjjjj> where is my vsftpd default folder ?  tia
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: I assume lsmod and looking through for firewire module, something like ieee1394 ? or something
<mustard5> Matyas_za, greetings :)
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, ok, will try -- thanks
<jjjjjjj> for uploading downloading
<hatake_kakashi> OmegaAlpha: then again, its not like as if its ever not going to be broken :)
<wastrel> kurt:  so the NIC on your LAN is 172.16.100.2 ?
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: np
<fangorious> jjjjjjj: run 'dpkg -L vsftpd' to list all the files it installed. you can either guess from the list, or read the conf file
<Matyas_za> I wanna throw myself into installing LDAP today Is it even possible to do it on Ubuntu?
<kurt> wastrel: yes
<Matyas_za> jjjjjjj: try /home/ftp
<OmegaAlpha> hatake_kakashi, true.. ive just been watching the olmypics everynight now in almost every event... noone came close tomake a new world record
<wastrel> kurt:  so your gateway is 172.16.100.3 isn't it?
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, curiously, what does this mean? ieee1394               90936  2 ohci1394,sbp2
<Matyas_za> !LDAP
<ubotu> Matyas_za: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: the module 'ieee1394' has got two other modules dependent on it.. ohci1394 and sbp2. ohci1394 is open host controller interface 1394 and sbp2? I'm not sure
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, ah, thanks
<Nunquam_Fidelis> thoreauputic: didn' t quite work =/
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: np, btw, you said it worked before, but during that time of 'worked before' did you restart the computer and that's where it did not work?
<mebaran151> anybody here know about radrails
<Drac[Server] > What sounds more interesting: A computer inside of the shell of a 1970s space heater, or a computer (the motherboard and such) inside of a W.B. Mason cardboard box?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Drac[Server] : the former.
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, yes
<wastrel> Drac[Server] :  space heater!
<Drac[Server] > Hehehe.
<wastrel> Drac[Server] :  i've seen cardboard box cases
<brad_teenbot> varsendagger, are you around?
<kurt> wastrel: default gateway?  that is set to the internet router.  172.16.100.0/24 has a gateway to the internet via 172.16.100.1.  I am trying to set a route to my remote network of 10.0.1.0/24
<Drac[Server] > wastrel, I have, too.
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: something that you had to input in to make it work. I wonder if you need to make a node for it to work..
<thoreauputic> Nunquam_Fidelis: 'didn't quite work" is an error message I've never seen ;-)
<Drac[Server] > I have an ancient Compaq. Icky. Proprietary. I have no real use for it. I want to put it inside of something unusual. This space heater is the perfect size! :D
<Nunquam_Fidelis> thoreauputic: the settings are still being retained.
<RemyLaptop> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aridese> hatake_kakashi, quite the contrary, i just plugged it in and it worked :-/
<hatake_kakashi> aridese: just then? hm
<jjjjjjj> thanks fang/matyas
<jjjjjjj> i was reading
<wastrel> kurt:  no the gateway for the 10.* network.   route add -net 10.foo gw 172.x.y.3   <  .3 not .2  (?)  you said you'd used .2 before
<ivo_> hey
<thoreauputic> Nunquam_Fidelis: look in your home directory for ~/.config - I think that's where xfce4 puts per-user settings
<ivo_> :)
<Breezy-CA> kurt - what is the network that connects you and the remote site?
<drool> can i get some help installing ubuntu 5.10?
<OmegaAlpha> hey anyone familiar with plugging appliances into theircomputers?
<Matyas_za> NP
<kurt> Breezy-CA: the net between the two serial ports?
<thoreauputic> Nunquam_Fidelis: you can probably blow that directory away, or rename it for safety
<Matyas_za> OmegaAlpha: I plugged my Braai into it
<drool> i am having trouble setting up partitions to install ubuntu
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, whats a Braai?
<Matyas_za> Im busy thinking of another name HAHA
<Nunquam_Fidelis> thoreauputic: thanks again.
<ivo_> mustard5
<Matyas_za> its where you cook meat on outside in the yard
<thoreauputic> Nunquam_Fidelis: no worries :)
<ivo_> i got
<ivo_> white
<mustard5> ivo_, yes?
<ivo_> screen
<ivo_> :)
<Draconicus> wastrel: Hold on. I'm taking a picture of the space heater now.
<mustard5> ivo_, cool..I thought you had trouble because you went away for a long time
<OmegaAlpha> hehe let me know when you figure it out.. im curious on how to do it..
<ivo_> i got
<ivo_> trauble
<ivo_> i write
<ivo_> sudo dpkg.....
<thoreauputic> !enter
<Matyas_za> OmegaAlpha: I made a step motor for it from a Floppy drive to make it open and close the gas and then I used a gate motor to turn the meat around
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ivo_> to fix
<ivo_> than restart
<ivo_> and its all work
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, for starters i want to try something simple like my home stereo.. or just a light will do
<ivo_> Tnxxxx :)
<mustard5> ivo_, ah ok..lucky I told you that one before you left :)
<thoreauputic> ivo_: stop it with the enter key, please
<hpcd> where do i put a debian package so i can install it
<ivo_> :)
<thoreauputic> hpcd: anywhere you like
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, oh you mean a grill?
<Matyas_za> OmegaAlpha: Oh yes hAHAH
<thoreauputic> hpcd: but if it's some random .deb, don't do it
<mustard5> ivo_, the white screen is good :)
<mustard5> ivo_, you could try this now.....
<mrspeck> hey all! any idea how i change the background color of a window?
<mustard5> ivo_, in terminal...  nvidia-settings
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, you bar-b-qin in your house ? lol
<mustard5> ivo_, that should start the settings thing
<RemyLaptop> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aridese> how do i find out my kernel version?
<mustard5> ivo_, and you can change brightness/contrast/gamma
<ivo_> yes its works
<ivo_> i got a logo
<ivo_> of nvidia
<ivo_> :)
<thoreauputic> aridese:  uname -r
<RemyLaptop> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crazney> hey, how can i open the gnome configuration editor (not the standard gnome-control-center) to edit more preferences than are exposed by the standard ui?
<aridese> thx
<Matyas_za> OmegaAlpha: its outside
<mustard5> ivo_, well done :)
<ivo_> :) tnxxx
<thoreauputic> cradek: gconf-editor from memory
<aridese> 2.6.12 is the latest breezy version?
<Breezy-CA> kurt - yes - if I'm understanding you properly, your LAN is 172.16.100/24 and the remote LAN is 10.0.1/24. What is the network ID of the link between you ?
<Matyas_za> Has anyone here installed LDAP on Ubuntu before?
<epp> hey what can i do to speed up gnome? i only have 64mb ram...
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, what are these step and gate motors usually used for? were they made to be plugged into computers?
<ivo_> whrw i can change resolotion?
<wastrel> epp:  you just answered your own question
<ivo_> where
<Matyas_za> Yes into the parallel port
<thoreauputic> app: 64MB Ram isn't enough - I would install xubntu-desktop
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, im just trying to figure out how to build an adapter that i can plug the lamp into and then into the computer.. and then make/find software to operate it...
<thoreauputic> *xubuntu-desktop
<Matyas_za> Go into PVT
<mustard5> ivo_, System>>Preferences>>Resolution
<Draconicus> wastrel: hang on. Camorama is acting up.
<mustard5> ivo_, in your menu
<mrspeck> bueller?
<ivo_> ohhh tnx :)
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, PVT?
<sinaduel> is the quickcam express the only one that does not work with linux?
<kurt> Breezy-CA: 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.2.  I can route traffic correctly there.  It just seems to be this one box that has a public and private nic.  If I ping a remote host on the remote lan, traffic is going out the public nic instead of the private.  That is shown in the route cache.  Hence, I'm trying to set a route to the remote network and force traffic destined for a specific network through my internal network and hop across with the ro
<kurt> uter doing the p2p
<mustard5> ivo_, do your mp3's play in xmms?
<aridese> is 2.6.12 the latest linux kernel version?
<aridese> for breezy?
<Matyas_za> Private Messege me
<ivo_> yes
<ivo_> : )
<thoreauputic> aridese: for breezy, yes
<Breezy-CA> kurt - gotcha
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<Matyas_za> Move the topic into a private conversation
<Matyas_za> your problem doesnt really fall under Ubuntu problems
<Mordof> question: i had breezy installed, then i made free space on my hd and installed dapper.. now dapper is the one with the grub menu.lst loading at startup, how do i change it back to the one in breezys installation/
<ivo_> cool i love linux windows xp sucks :)
<jetscreamer> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in the dapper install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Breezy-CA> kurt - you'll need to route add 192.168.2/24 via whatever interface is on 172.16.100/24
<Mordof> jetscreamer, to what
<jetscreamer> add the entry that is in the same file in the breezy install
<Mordof> jetscreamer, i want it to run off breezys, not dappers
<jetscreamer> use a grub floppy then
<jetscreamer> or apt-get install grub-doc and info grub
<Breezy-CA> kurt - I'm getting too tired to think clearly; I meant you'll need to add 10.0.1/24, not 192.168.2/24
<ivo_> mustard5 in unbuntun has got c++ redaktor?
<mrspeck> anyone know how to change window background colors in ubuntu/gnome?
<mustard5> ivo_, I don't know what that is :)
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, need help.
<RemyLaptop> how can I play mp3 files on ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> !tell RemyLaptop about mp3
<mustard5> ivo_, what does a 'redaktor' do?
<whyami> !restricted formats
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<jetscreamer> then change the breezy one and update-grub
<jetscreamer> Mordof: ^^
<ivo_> Emm Visual C++ borland
<ivo_> :)
<ivo_> redaktor is editing program
<Mordof> jetscreamer, update-grub is all i hate to do to get it to run off this one?
<mustard5> ivo_, ah ok..I don't do programming, so I don't know
<RemyLaptop> Madpilot,
<wastrel> mrspeck:  system > preferences > theme
<RemyLaptop> I allready did that, still no joy
<jetscreamer> no, you need to edit the file
<ivo_> :) ok
<OmegaAlpha> ivo_ you know borland C++? how do you like that language?
<thoreauputic> ivo_: I think Visual c++ is a windows thing, is it not?
<Breezy-CA> I'm going to have to shut down and get some shuteye; I'm not making sense to myself ...
<mustard5> ivo_, you could try searching using synaptic package manager
<jetscreamer> info grub on how to tell it to use a different location
<mrspeck> wastrel:  that only lets me change the icons or the windows or the themes-- but i'm not seeing where i can change the background color of a window?
<Matyas_za> turbo pascal is enought to know OmegaAlpha
<mustard5> ivo_, use the search button
<whyami> RemyLaptop: you did what it specifies on the Restricted Formats page?
<Mordof> jetscreamer, how to set a default boot entry
<Mordof> ?
<kurt> Breezy-CA: I agree.  route add -net 10.0.1.0/24 gw 172.16.100.3 dev eth0 should be the command, correct?
<OmegaAlpha> thoreauputic, i would think its not strictly a windows thing.. jsut a GUI thing
<RemyLaptop> Madpilot, I installed gstreamer package, but still no go
<ivo_> oke im now teaching C++ :)
<jetscreamer> iirc you can specify which menu.lst to use also via the grub command line when you boot
<RemyLaptop> totem opens and says it doesn't have the available codec to play it
<Draconicus> wastrel: Pardon the horrible delay. Here's the heater: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/heater.jpeg    I went through hell with preferences in camorama and server problems, but I managed to get the picture up.
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, i PM'd you
<sambagirl> can somone please tell me the command to mount windows drive again? i lost the command. i am using live cd.
<Matyas_za> I didnt get the message
<wastrel> Draconicus:  that would definitely make an awesome computer case
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: something like  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media
<Draconicus> wastrel: Hehe.
<jjjjjjj> how do i turn off in irc chat "user leaving... user enters" messsages?
<thought> hello
<_RocH> RemyLaptop, google for easyubuntu
<wastrel> Draconicus:  try to figure out some way to save/use the heating element
<mustard5> sambagirl, I'll get it for you..one secon
<sambagirl> i had it but i lost it when i shout down to try to boot with xp drive buti it failed again.
<RemyLaptop> k
<Matyas_za> You use msn Omega?
<Draconicus> wastrel: There wouldn't be room, and it'd suck power. This things from the 70s, remember? :P
<sambagirl> i just despise windows
<wastrel> kurt:  breezy-ca left...  looks ok to me
<Draconicus> thing's*
<jetscreamer> jjjjjjj: with nice ignore rules
<sambagirl> think that worked it was vfat
<a2xm> hi all, I've a question: I login from a client to my samba server. How to log out from that client?
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, i messaged you again.. yes i do and aim
<RemyLaptop> _RocH, may I hump your leg ?
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: yes, -t vfat for fat32
<ivo_> mustard5 what contry u live?
<sambagirl> yes it worked thanks a bunch
<mustard5> sambagirl, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<sambagirl> this live cd is fangastic
<mustard5> ivo_, Australia
<Draconicus> wastrel: Besides, heat+computer=bad. :P
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: :)
<wastrel> Draconicus:  true enough
<sambagirl> why is yours so much bigger than theraputics mustard5?
<mustard5> sambagirl, you want that on one line?
<Matyas_za> OmegaAlpha: my irc doesnt seem to pick up your msg's, my aol is matyasza
<ivo_> ohhh cool
* Draconicus wanders off to make a monster.
<jetscreamer> - t auto is safer
<Draconicus> I could really use some metal cutting tools, though...
<jetscreamer> if you don't know
<sambagirl> oh i am mounted already mustard5 thank you very much
<ivo_> There is a canguru? :)
<benplaut> my fonts look horrible in openoffice... anti-aliasing makes them all look 'fuzzy'. Any fix? it was doing this in breezy, but i can't remember what i did
<mustard5> sambagirl, k
<jjjjjjj> i installed snak on the mac and it was nice...
<jjjjjjj> for irc
<Mordof> jetscreamer, im still not entirely sure as to what i need to do, i mean.. i know i need to update breezys menu.lst.. but then what to change the main boot loader to use breezys
<kkathman> evening all :)
<jetscreamer> Mordof: why does it matter which. but you need to boot to breezy and grub-install (hd-whatever,whatever)
<jetscreamer> if you just have to have that one
<kkathman> all day I have been trying to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but it comes back saying nothing...that it doesnt exist.  Ive done an apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop and nothing comes up
<Mordof> it matters which cause dapper is a test install, and could need formatting at any point, in which case would render breezy useless
<kkathman> my apt-get updates arent "hitting" on all counts
<thoreauputic> kkathman: checked your source.list ?
<thoreauputic> *sources.list
<kkathman> thoreauputic, its the sources from the breezy install disk
<kkathman> I had to reinstall
<jetscreamer> well ok make a grub floppy and boot to breezy
<OmegaAlpha> Matyas_za, ill have to download aim again.. hold on
<Mordof> you want me to use a floppy all the time?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hmm - kubuntu-desktop should be in main methinks...
<thoreauputic> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<kkathman> right Id think so
<jjjjjjj> someone gave me an answer long ago and now all these "joe blow has entered/exited" messages filled up the buffer and i can;t see his answer.
<jetscreamer> no you need to boot to breezy unless you want to take the time to info grub and learn how to do it from a floppy or an hd or whereever you happen to be
<ivo_> mustard5 on unbuntu winamp is working?
<jetscreamer> then run grub-install (hdwhatever,whatever)
<mustard5> ivo_, xmms is like winamp
<jjjjjjj> all i see is an empty page when i ftp to my site.  looking for my default ftp directory using vsftpd
<kkathman> thoreauputic, can you check this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9107
<Mordof> jetscreamer, im in breezy currently..
<ivo_> oh tnx :)
<mustard5> ivo_, windows programs don't work normally in linux
<mustard5> ivo_, you can get wine to make some windows programs run
<jetscreamer> well ok install grub to mbr then
<ivo_> whats is wine? :)
<jetscreamer> grub counts from 0
<Mordof> jetscreamer, how do i do that? :P
<jetscreamer> then run grub-install (hdwhatever,whatever)
<jetscreamer> then run grub-install (hdwhatever,whatever)
<kkathman> thoreauputic,  and here's my sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9108
<jjjjjjj> wine lets ya run windows under linux i think;'
<Mordof> ohh
<jetscreamer> hd0,0 or whatever it really is
<wastrel> jjjjjjj:  using xchat?
<jjjjjjj> yes
<jjjjjjj> wastrel
<jetscreamer> man grub-install
<jetscreamer> info grub
<jjjjjjj> i gotta run downstairs... hope the buffer don't fill up befroe i come back <sigh>
<eXcessive> how can i set up a hardware-accelerated OpenGL on my Ubuntu? my current ogl doesn't work even in software-mode.
<wastrel> jjjjjjj:  right-click on the #ubuntu tab,  select #ubuntu , uncheck the thingy
<jjjjjjj> ahhhh thx!!!!
<jjjjjjj> now.... wheres the default ftp folder?
<wastrel> .xchat2/downloads  ?
<kkathman> thoreauputic,  any of that make sense to you?
<fojackedddolt> HELP: Ubuntu won't let me delete any file directories under the GUI, because i don't have enough "permissions"
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  what are you trying to delete?
<eXcessive> fojackedddolt, "man chmod" and "man chown"
<wastrel> ffs don't tell people to go chowning stuff
<DevilGuy> could someone help me with an install problem i'm having?
<Mordof> jetscreamer, the mbr is on my first hd, this is really risky and its not showing exactly how to use it.. i wish man and info would give examples :S
<thought> whats the difference from breezy and horay
<wastrel> DevilGuy:  just tell us the problem
<wastrel> thought:  breezy is newer
<carthik> thought breezy was released 6 months after hoary
<ivo_> mustard5 ok big big big tnx for helping me :) i going sleep :) bay bay
<thought> cool
<OmegaAlpha> any1 watching the olympics?
<thought> should i have both in my repository
<carthik> thought, no, just the newer one
<Mordof> jetscreamer, any chance you could show an example of what i would type?
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: a directory i created
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: under the media directory
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  ok is the directory empty?  do you have a disk mounted there?
<jetscreamer> i did
<DevilGuy> i'm trying to install latest stable ubuntu dvd that i got off the website using bittorrent.. i get the following error when i try to but it:  isolinux: disk error 80, AX= ...., drive 9f
<jetscreamer> Mordof: examine device.map in the grub dir
<Draconicus> wastrel: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/heater2.jpeg <--- It's pretty nasty in this thing...
<Mordof> jetscreamer, k
<eXcessive> how can i set up a hardware-accelerated OpenGL on my Ubuntu? my current ogl doesn't work even in software-mode. i have riva tnt2. help someone :|
<Mordof> got my 2 hard drives in there
<jetscreamer> Mordof: you could 'try' update-grub but i don't know if there is such a thing in ubuntu
<thought> cool thanks man
<wastrel> Draconicus:  you wouldn't believe the amt of dust & cat hair i pulled out of my computer's air intake the other day :] 
<jetscreamer> ok so hd-whatever
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: there was a disk mounted there, but after i restarted it isnt there anymore
<OmegaAlpha> whats the difference b/t using voip and using a messenger program and doing a mic/video chat?
<Draconicus> wastrel: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/heater3.jpeg <--- I mean.. scary nasty. ._.
<fojackedddolt> wastrel:no files in it though
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, you dont need a computer for the former
<ubuntu_> .org
<DevilGuy> 2 days ago i burned a dvd with the lastest knoppix distro as well, and i get the same error on that computer: isolinux: disk error...
<Draconicus> The wires are FUZZY! AHHH!
<Mordof> jetscreamer, update-grub did something
<mrspeck> does anyone know anything about bluefish?
<DevilGuy> the wierd thing is that if i put the disc on my laptop, i don't get the error
* Draconicus wanders back down to his workshop with the heater - stops taking pictures for now.
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  ok, so when you rebooted it unmounted?  if you try to delete the folder while the disk is mounted you could erase files on the disk... (depending on what type of disk it is)
<binarydigit> mrspeck: its a web development editor
<carthik> mrspeck, what do you want to know about it?
<sinaduel> I need help, does quickcam express work on linux, or is it the only one SOL?
<OmegaAlpha> carthik, why do they have voip software for linux?
<mrspeck> i want to change the background color of the main editor
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, what do you mean "why"?
<mrspeck> but i'm unable to accomplish this solely through the syntax highlighting controls
<jetscreamer> why do they have phones in linux
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: nothing is mounted, when i type "mount" in the terminal, it dosnt show it there.
<mrspeck> the area to the right of the newlines still shows white
<jetscreamer> ok
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, voip is as simple as voice->bits->internet->bits->voice
<OmegaAlpha> carthik, whats the purpose of having voip on your computer? when you can just use a messenger program? does voip on the computer still allow you to use a phone... and to dial a phone number?
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  ok, so you can remove it with  sudo rmdir /media/name-of-folder
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, people can call you on your computer via a phone
<Mordof> OmegaAlpha, yeah, thats what its for
<carthik> you can use a phone to record the voice (like vonage and other voip phone companies), or use software on a pc, like skype and other software, OmegaAlpha
<jetscreamer> yes it d0es
<mrspeck> is there a way to change the background on the main editor?
<jetscreamer> google h323 or so
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, or vice versa
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can I probe a specific port of a specific IP?
<OmegaAlpha> carthik, ahh nice... i was wondering because i heard about skype... is it free to use?
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: the idea is to use your computer/internet "as a phone", and enjoying the cost savings of not having to use a traditional telephone/network
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, with voip software, you can call landline phones, or any phone, for that matter - and the quality is MUCH better than msn/yahoo chat
<mustard5> OmegaAlpha, computer to computer is free..computer to phone is not
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: thanks, I got that. But im not sure why I cant do it under my GUI, because i have other permission problems too
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, skype is free for pc to pc calls - for extended service, you need to pay up :)
<aridese> how long does a kernel compile take? it's taken about 3 minutes now...
<wastrel> Draconicus:  ok yeah eew
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  using nautilus?
<sinaduel> I need help, does quickcam express work on linux, or is it the only one SOL?
<carthik> aridese, an hour ot two is norml
<aridese> carthik, holy shit
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: yes.. I belive so, the default ubuntu one
<aridese> carthik, i have an 3400+ though
<carthik> aridese, depends on your computer, so it might take you just 15 minutes :)
<OmegaAlpha> carthik, oh ok.. just curious... so using skype for pc to pc wouldnt be necessary then...
<aridese> carthik, oh ok...
<sambagirl> here is an interesting question. i was looking at a fourm for setiing up a burner for exterman for backpack for parallel or serial port not sure what that one is but it said to change the bios from this to that like PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP from what mine is PCSPP,TRISTATE,ECP for parallel i think it is.
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  yeah, i don't know how to do that sort of thing with nautilus... cli junky myself...
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, well, think of it as msn/yahoo for talking, skype is undeniably better, and since they use their own technology you have to be a skype user to talk to a skype user -- better software in short
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, i personally prefer my cellphone :)
<sambagirl> i want to do a burn of corporate cd with live cd can i configure for this function?
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: ohkay, thank you bunches though, I an tryingn to find somthing
<DevilGuy> i have a computer on which i have tried two different linux distros (ubuntu and knoppix) when i try to boot up, after i hit enter at the prompt i get the following error: "isolinux:  Disk Error 80, AX = ....,, drive 9F"...  when i boot up on my laptop i don't get the error
<OmegaAlpha> carthik, yeah me too. im just looking for new technologies to have fun with and to incorporate all into my computer.. so that i can just do everythign from my computer
<sambagirl> theoreauputic can you give me the mounting command again i will write it down i crashed lsat time and was unable to record the command.
<ivo_> mustard5 i just remeber
<ivo_> :)
<mrspeck> carthik: any ideas?
<ivo_> how to
<ivo_> i instala new themes
<ivo_> ?
<ivo_> : )
<mustard5> ivo_, try to type it all on one line ;)
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: I use skype to keep in contact with friends in the UK, AU and USD
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<p0windah> OmegaAlpha: top quality audio at no cost
<mustard5> ivo_, umm..let me think...
<ivo_> How to i install a new themes i download i yhis
<ivo_> GTK2-ClearlooksFonky.tar.bz2
<ivo_> :)
<Madpilot> Breezy & Hoary had an "Ubuntu Hardware Reporter" app - anyone know where it's gone in Dapper?
<mustard5> ivo_, open up System>>Preferences>>Themes....
<carthik> mrspeck, about what?
<carthik> mrspeck, unless you use my nick in the message, i can't see what you type :)
<mustard5> ivo_, click on 'Install new theme'
<ivo_> ok
<mustard5> ivo_, actually no...don't click on that
<jacquesmerde> is it possible to set certain commands to be run when a certain piece of your hardware is (dis)connected?
<Madpilot> ivo_: after you've installed the new theme, you can delete the .tar.bz2 file...
<mustard5> ivo, drag the file into the theme window and drop it
<RemyLaptop> anyone here know much about easyubuntu?
<Mabus06> I'm getting errors that my hostname is not recognized when I login
<ivo_> ohh ok tnx :)
<mrspeck> carthik: i'm trying to set the background color in the bluefish main editor window-- but i'm unable-- how do it do it?
<ushooz> Madpilot: System/Administration/Device Manager
<jjjjjjj> what does /usr represent?  tia
<mustard5> ivo_, did that work?
<jjjjjjj> never mind... i'll man it
<ivo_> works super :)
<marc> Help!  Looking for a way to activate voice chat within gaim.   Please!
<stoned> i don't know if anyone cares, but i finally configured my multimedia keyboard using 'keytouch', hotkeys, xev, xmodmap etc. are hard to configure, this thing makes it really easy
<sinaduel> I need help, does quickcam express work on linux, or is it the only one SOL? please tell me
<Mabus06> marc: try gaim2
<fojackedddolt> can anyone tell me how to be the "owner" so i can set permissions?
<RemyLaptop> trying to run easyubuntu, and I keep getting a message saying: "Could not apply changes, fix broken packages then try again"
<p0windah> gaim2 with voice is out ?
<Mabus06> fojackedddolt: sudo
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  gksudo nautilus   apparently.  if you're comfortable running nautilus as uid 0
<Mabus06> I think there's abeta for it, or something
<carthik> mrspeck, background for the webpage? you might want to do it with a css stylesheet
<Madpilot> ushooz: not the same thing - I'm talking about the 'report your hardware & what works to the Ubuntu Project" app
<ivo_> ok i now going sleep tnx :)
<carthik> mrspeck if it is the color of blusefish's edit window, then i don't know
<p0windah> gaim2 beta doesnt include voice
<Mabus06> Ah.
<akant> fojackedddolt, cant you just chown the file?
<p0windah> its a priority for them and should be in for gaim2 final
<carthik> RemyLaptop, in a terminal, run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade and then if needed apt-get -f install -- follow the messages you get
<p0windah> and thats when we all switch from skype to gtalk :)
<Mabus06> I'm getting errors that my hostname is not recognized when I login. It causes me to not be able to do ... anything.
<Mabus06> t's the hostname I entered when by default it's 'ubuntu' I put 'nicksmachine' and it doesn't work... can somebody please give me some advice so I don't just have to reinstall ubuntu again?
<akant> have any of you taken the linux+ test?
<wastrel> akant:  you shouldn't go around chowning everything in sight
<p0windah> PoLaPaIn: looks tricky
<jjjjjjj> i made  a few changes to vsftpd.conf.  do i have to update it somehow or is just saving it enough?
<thought> hey
<wastrel> Mabus06:  are you on the system currently?
<Mordof> jetscreamer, i see now.. see what i thought was happeneing was that if i erased /boot/grub from my dapper install, that i wouldnt be able to choose my menu options.. i wasnt away it wrote it directly to a mbr
<thought> has anyone updated their ubuntu with kde ?
<RemyLaptop> carthik, something seems to be going differently now! thanks :P
<jjjjjjj> trying to upload a file so i can find the ftp folder
<Mabus06> wastrel: no, I'm on one beside it
<carthik> Mabus06, look at /etc/hostname 's contents
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o umask=000 what is wrong with this? i should telll it vfat yes?
<wastrel> Mabus06:  boot the rescue option and yeah, check /etc/hostname
<carthik> RemyLaptop, cool. the apt-get -f install forces installation of things with minor issues and the like :)
<jaypee_> how do you remove menu items?
<Mordof> jetscreamer, ty very much for the help, i got it configured the way i want it to be now
<Mabus06> wastrel: it just says 127.0.0.1 (or whatever that number is) localhost
<wastrel> thought apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RemyLaptop> carthik, ok.  I'm also only installing the bits I really want from easyubuntu rather than the whole lot, which might also be making a difference.
<jetscreamer> no you're basically reinstalling it to the mbr and telling it to use that directory on that partition of that hard drive
<carthik> jjjjjjj, restart the ftp server, look in /etc/init.d
<wastrel> Mabus06:  in /etc/hostname ?
<jetscreamer> yay
<Mabus06> wastrel: err, that was /etc/hosts/ hold on, I'll switch computers
<jetscreamer> even though  it's automatic
<carthik> RemyLaptop, it might be interesting to install stuff by selecting stuff and installing from the terminal/synaptic, you know :)
<jetscreamer> ah you quit and i types
<jetscreamer> :/
<jjjjjjj> will do
<jjjjjjj> thx car
<thought> dam why don't they just put that on the forums =\
<thought> i've been reading so meny different ways
<carthik> thought, put what?
<thought> none have worked
<thought> how to update to kde
<Mabus06> wastrel: /hostname just says nicksmachine
<Mordof> jetscreamer, sorry, i restarted irc to get auto-join on
<carthik> thought, how to start using kde instead of gnome?
<wastrel> wth???
<DevilGuy> i have a computer on which i have tried two different linux distros (ubuntu and knoppix) when i try to boot up from the dvd to install, after i hit enter at the prompt i get the following error: "isolinux:  Disk Error 80, AX = ....,, drive 9F"...  when i boot up on my laptop i don't get the error
<Mabus06> ie: root@nicksmachine
<thought> yea
<jetscreamer> np
<wastrel> $ ls -l /etc/monkeys
<wastrel> -rw-------  1 root root 0 2005-01-17 01:49 /etc/monkeys
<carthik> thought $sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you the whole kubuntu experience - the right way to do it, so to speak
* wastrel wonders how that got there
<wastrel> Mabus06:  that looks ok...
<thought> cool well thanks alot ma
<carthik> DevilGuy, the cd reader might be bad, then?
<thought> n
<DevilGuy> other cd/dvds work fine
<DevilGuy> it's brand new.. bought it in december
<Mabus06> wastrel: when I logged into gnome it said something about it being a valid internet address, or something strange like that
<wastrel> Mabus06:  in /etc/hosts on the line with 127.0.0.1   add nicksmachine at the end of the line.
<wastrel> Mabus06:  127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain nicksmachine      <- like that
<carthik> DevilGuy, if you are talking to aperson, use the nick in the message, so the message is highlighted for that person :)
<carthik> DevilGuy, i dont have a clue about your problem, though.
<DevilGuy> thanks carthik
<Mabus06> wastrel: how come I never had to do this before? (brb)
<DevilGuy> i'm not talking to anyone specifically.. just thought someone here might be able to help me
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o umask=000 is this right for vfat?
<jetscreamer> -t auto
<jetscreamer> or -t vfat
<jetscreamer> man mount, search for fmask & dmask if you wanna get fancy
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t vfat <--- like that?
<jetscreamer> you forgot the -o
<sambagirl> augh
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -to vfat <--- like that?
<jetscreamer> why don't you put it in your fstab
<sambagirl> like tthat?
<RemyLaptop> carthik, all worked well, thanks !
<jetscreamer> no, -t vfat -o umask=
<sambagirl> i am duing live cd my xp drive will not boot i have big problem
<Butchie> Hi, can someone tell me how i can get ubuntu to install on my hard drive without formatting it?
<jetscreamer> you can restore the xp bootloader using a dos boot floppy or a cd
<jetscreamer> if you ever wanted to
<jetscreamer> or just use a grub-floppy
<wastrel> Mabus06:  did that work?
<asimismo> Hey folks. Couple partitioning questions. First, can (or should) /boot be put on software RAID1?
<carthik> DevilGuy, a google search reveals that it is either a badly written cd, a bad cd drive, or  a bad bios -- try searching on google for ""isolinux:  Disk Error 80"
<carthik> Butchie, but you need free space for ubuntu to live in
<sambagirl> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t vfat -o umask=OOO
<sambagirl> like that?
<jetscreamer> should work
<sambagirl> doesnt
<Butchie> i know this but how can i repartition my drive cuz i do have free space just no free partitions
<sambagirl> mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<jetscreamer> ls /media
<Butchie> is ther some sort of guide that i can check out?
<carthik> Butchie, okay, during the install, choose "install ubuntu in the free space"
<Butchie> oh is it that simple
<carthik> Butchie, ubuntu should detect the available free space and offer to use it
<jetscreamer> if you have freespace
<jetscreamer> there ya go
<Butchie> ah ok...  i jsut want to be sure it doesnt kill my xp that i have
<Butchie> i can use them both right?
<jetscreamer> yep
<Butchie> it'l give me a choice on startup which one to boot ?
<carthik> Butchie, it wont, for sure: but you can always repair the ntloader if things get screwed up or something -- BACKUP your important data, though!!
<jetscreamer> should
<Butchie> ugg..
<carthik> Butchie, yes, it will install grub and offer you bootup options
<Butchie> :S
<Butchie> i don;'t liek the sound of that
<sambagirl> bah
<jetscreamer> humbug
<Butchie> so what would cause it to have a problem?
<carthik> Butchie, backup is prudence, is all - especially when you are not too sure. Use an external usb drive or something, or email yourself your important stuff or something
<benplaut> my fonts look horrible in openoffice... anti-aliasing makes them all look 'fuzzy'. Any fix? it was doing this in breezy, but i can't remember what i did
<sambagirl> this so stuipido
<sambagirl> STUPID
<nuambenzina> http://pastebin.com/566324
<carthik> Butchie, user errors? :)
<Butchie> haha
<Butchie> thats why i'm here talking to you!
<Butchie> to eliminate them
<asimismo> Anyone have good references on choosing partitioning schemes? Got 80 gigs to work with...
<jetscreamer> asimismo: unless you feel godlike, just use one big one
<carthik> Butchie, i could do it right, but I can't tell you what all might happen, and what all NOT to do :)
<jetscreamer> asimismo: you can change it later
<jetscreamer> just don't use up all your free space
<wastrel> asimismo:  /boot /  and /home
<Butchie> ok i'm not too dumb so i'm pretty sure i can tell what i'm about to click would screw everything up
<akant> I always move my /home and other static data stores to seperate partitions
<jsestri2> for a hardware diagnosis, what options should i pass to lspci for it to be as helpful as possible?
<carthik> asimismo, use 300MB for /boot 7 gigs for /, the rest for /home -- or better still, use lvm, so you can change your mind and resize later
<mwql> i'm a newbie who's trying to get dvd playback
<jetscreamer> -vv
<mwql> on an amd64
<Butchie> and another quick thing, does sata change anything ?
<mwql> vlc keeps seg faulting
<jetscreamer> vlc bites
<asimismo> jetscreamer: Was hoping to do LVM on RAID1. Then EVMS for management.
<mwql> i've got libdvdcss2 and everything else
<RemyLaptop> anyone know a good program to edit audio with ?  (free)
<mwql> i tried ogle too, but no success
<RemyLaptop> I have two sound clips I want to merge
<Madpilot> Butchie: installing on SATA, you mean? No, it shouldn't - my only HD is SATA right now
<Butchie> ok good
<Butchie> same here
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: Audacity
<RemyLaptop> will that work on ubuntu ?
<RemyLaptop> sweet!
<Butchie> well i'm just gonan give it a shot
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop: it's in Ubuntu's repos
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<carthik> mwql, starting vlc/ogle from the commandline might give you clues as to what's happening that causes the problems
<RemyLaptop> hot diggety dawg!
<jjjjjjj> ubotu! vsftpd
<jjjjjjj> ubotu: tell jjjjjjj about vsftpd
<asimismo> carthik: Yeah, LVM is something I want to do. You ever do LVM over mdadm?
<mwql> carthik: i've _just_ got it to work on ogle
<mwql> carthik: !
<jsestri2> hi, can anyone here help me get my installation of Dapper Flight 4 to recognize my onboard NIC?
<mwql> yahoo!
<carthik> asimismo, no dude/dudette - i use lvm cause i keep chaning my mind regarding the size of partitions, is all
<carthik> mwql, i beleive "woot" is the word you are looking for :)
<asimismo> carthik: How about EVMS--you use it to manage your LVM or use LVM directly?
<carthik> asimismo, i use lvm directly, which is not so bad
<Mabus06> I keep getting GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<carthik> Mabus06, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the urls to archive.ubuntu.....
<jsestri2> when i try to fresh install dapper flight 4 to my computer, it won't recognize my onboard NIC, can anyone help me remedy this?
<carthik> jsestri2, maybe not
<jsestri2> carthik, yeah just hopin
<carthik> jsestri2, not many testers here, and we dont even know what nic you have, till now :)
<jsestri2> carthik, i have a pastebin of an lspci if you'd like to see
<carthik> jsestri2, i wouldn't know jack, anyway :) but you can use the link to the output in your questions here.
<jsestri2> carthik, ok
<eric_b> hallo
<Mabus06> carthik, thanks... ewww.. this is the most problematic ubuntu install I've ever had
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my fresh install to recognize my onboard NIC, lspci -v : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<Sp4rKy> hi
<carthik> Mabus06, chill - think of it as if you were playing a long and interesting strategy/technique game :)
<asimismo> Should /boot not be mirrrored? I've been confused on this issue
<jjjjjjj> how can i open a port (21) on ubuntu?
<Mabus06> carthik : I still get those errors, though
<Mabus06> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Mabus06> W
<jjjjjjj> wouldn't the vsftpd do this by default tho?
<Mabus06> Err, sorry for extra W.
<Mabus06> And before anybody "!pastebin"s me, it's a little pointless to pastebin a one line error.
<jsestri2> jjjjjjj: wouldn't that be in your router? i wasn't aware ubuntu had its own firewall
<jjjjjjj> i have it forwarded but this page i am reading says to open it on ubuntu
<jjjjjjj> i have it forwarded on the router
<jsestri2> jjjjjjj: odd
<carthik> Mabus06, try a $sudo apt-get update ?
<Mabus06> carthik, that's what I'm doing when I get the error
<andym|sony> apt-get install of a package is trying to remove a package i don't want it to... is there a way around this?
<carthik> andym|sony, there must be a conflict between the package you want to install, and the package that is on there already
<jjjjjjj> meh... time for bed.  thanks to all who answered my q: tonight.
<jsestri2> jjjjjjj: to be honest i've been messing with network stuff and i have yet to see any firewall things...
<jetscreamer> don't install the first package
<jetscreamer> or put it on hold
<andym|sony> carthik: the deb package auther thinks there is, but there isnt :)
<carthik> jjjjjjj, install firestarter
<odat> anyone help find a lost icon
<carthik> then you can see what access requests you are getting, what ports are accepting connections etc
<slide> god why does synaptic have to freaking blink throughout the entire installation process
<odat> my resolution changed too really big until a reconfigure and now i lost the trash icon i think its way off to the right
<jsestri2> odat: what did you lose?
<carthik> andym|sony, hmm, well that would take advanced kung-fu but a googl search should get you there, i suppose
<epp> sooo... what can i do to speed up gnome... i only have 64mb ram
<odat> jsestri2, the trash icon
<jsestri2> odat: can you add it to the panel?
<carthik> slide put it on a different desktop
<odat> jsestri2, i dunno
<andym|sony> carthik: i've been searching a bit, found other people with same problem and the --no-remove option which whilst tantalising is the wrong thing
<slide> carthik, eh
<jsestri2> odat: right click...
<carthik> odat, right click on the panel and click add->trash
<LiteHedded> !sudo
<Sp4rKy> anyone could say me if the www.sos-sts.org website is aviable ?
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<odat> carthik, i don't want it on the panel i want it on the desktop
<BhAaD> really? so you cant su - to root?
<Seveas> BhAaD, just read that page please, it explains all
<geneo93> odat:  what wm u using
<carthik> odat, in a terminal window, type: $gconftool-2 --type bool   --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible true
<odat> geneo93, gnome
<geneo93> ok do hat he said then
<carthik> odat, you can also do that using applications->system tools->configuration editor
<odat> carthik, my problem is   it is on the desktop just off the screen somewhere since my resolution changed for a moment
<Mabus06> carthik, system time was invalid. :-/
<carthik> odat, oh- why not change the res back to normal?
<geneo93> odat:  change it back then drag in the middle
<wastrel> odat:  right click on desktop > clean up by name
<jsestri2> Is there anyone here who can help me get my fresh install to recognize my onboard NIC? lspci -v output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<carthik> Mabus06, ah - the "game" threw you a screwball
<BhAaD> Seveas: i dont have ubuntu installed, i want to switch from suse
<carthik> BhAaD, you can sudo -s -H to root
<Seveas> BhAaD, you don't need Ubuntu to read wikipages 
<Seveas> carthik, sudo -i is shorter ;)
<carthik> Seveas, how dd yo do the smiley?
<odat> wastrel, that worked thanx   i had a brain fart
<odat> cool
<odat> thanx man
<Seveas> carthik, like this: 
<BhAaD> Seveas: lol i know :)
<carthik> oh, come on, Seveas, quit teasing :)
<Mabus06> brain fart == neurosypnosis
<BhAaD> Seveas: all you need is lynx or better links :)
<Seveas> Mabus06, neuroflatulence ;)
<carthik> so sypnosis == fart, Mabus06 ?
<Mabus06> That's the term for it.
<andym|sony> jetscreamer: how do i hold a package then?
<Mabus06> For the action that a brainfart crudely describes.
<jsestri2> Seveas: can you help with a NIC detection problem in a fresh dapper flight 4 installation?
<jetscreamer> andym|sony: i'm not sure how to do it with apt-get, i use a package manager
<jetscreamer> you could use synaptic
* andym|sony freaks at synaptics dependencies :)
<OmegaAlpha> hey anyone know how to hook up appliances into your computer?
<carthik> OmegaAlpha, you have to be more specific than that or i'll cheat and say using a wire
<jetscreamer> andym|sony: i don't use synaptic
<OmegaAlpha> lol
<jetscreamer> andym|sony: aptitude should be installed
<jetscreamer> i don't use aptitude either
<carthik> later, gators!
<OmegaAlpha> carthik, say a lamp.. is there a way if its possible to splice the wire.. since you cant use the default plug and connect a serial plug to it.. then plug it into the computer
<jetscreamer> OmegaAlpha: tldp.org coffee how-to
<OmegaAlpha> awesome!
<jsestri2> blahh, more knowledgeable people about onboard NIC and Dapper flight 4 come online!
<jetscreamer> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Coffee/
<jetscreamer> jsestri2: do you know the module you need?
<jetscreamer> is it loaded?
<robinl1> jetscreamer: no
<exxpert> anyone can give me a hint on how to make theis channel any type of favorite in chatzilla?
<jsestri2> jetscreamer: i've been trying a fresh install, and when i am installing, it just says it cant find a network card
<jetscreamer> lspci then go to http://scyld.com/network.html and find out which one
<robinl1> jsestri2: try wget http://www.myxxbar.com/linux, modprobe ./linux
<jetscreamer> ahh
<robinl1> xD
<jetscreamer> maybe you cna shell out and modprobe the module, but it might not be in the installer kernel
<nbound> !dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<jsestri2> jetscreamer: can i just install the network after i get the rest of dapper flight 4 installed?
<jetscreamer> jsestri2: usually, but i can't say in dapper's particular instance
<nbound> !dapper
<jsestri2> jetscreamer: actually. how do i get the module if i dont have network access?
<stoned> whats a dapper?
<nbound> dapper drake is the next version of ubuntu
<stoned> is it what baby wrap on thier bottoms
<stoned> oh
<robinl1> jsestri2: when on windo
<robinl1> woopz
<jetscreamer> it's in the kernel, so if it isn't in the installer kernel you'd need a .deb for one that has the module
<robinl1> when on windows, this will fix it: www.xxxbar.com
<jsestri2> robinl1: your link didnt work
<stoned> what do they call it after baby wrap
<robinl1> yea duh, it was a little joke ;p
<nbound> stoned, the current one is breezy badger
<jetscreamer> dapper is a fop
<stoned> why*
<jetscreamer> but not always
<jetscreamer> you can be dapper
<robinl1> xxxbar is a piece of spyware, i showed you a design of an xxxbar on linux xD
<jetscreamer> be the dapper
<stoned> hehehe
<robinl1> because of modprobe you can exploit Linux
<stoned> dapper is the towel of plastic that babies put on thier bottoms
<robinl1> modprobe your own module, from throughout a fake program or such
<fjd> does anyone know how i can reconfigure my computer for a network after i already missed it in instalation?
<stoned> well they don't put it on cuz they is little, but we adult put it on them
<robinl1> when you do so, it will install the spyware :P
<robinl1> modprobe d
<robinl1> woopz
<robinl1> modprobe .downloader
<robinl1> :P
<geneo93> man you are stoned
<robinl1> but that's sick so nobody use that idea! XD
<stoned> I shall google it
<robinl1> no, stoned is stoned, not me.
<stoned> The Dapper Diaper "Full Baby Care". 30
<stoned> i told you!
<sixslap> would someone please tell me how i'm supposed to get pidentd to work
<geneo93> dapper is not diaper
<stoned> google for 'baby bottom dapper'
<liquidindian> Hello!  I'm trying to install scummvm, but apparently it depends on libflac6.  I have libflac7, is that completely different, or a new version?
<stoned> i know dapper is linux ubuntu in future
<stoned> but is named after baby stuff
<stoned> hehe
<robinl1> liquidindian: install copmvm, its a better, more legal version.
<geneo93> its dapperdrake
<jsestri2> jetscreamer: how do i find my NIC on there?
<robinl1> anyways, i go gaming
<robinl1> Goodbye ;p
<liquidindian> robinl1, Is that an alternative to scummvm?
<liquidindian> Oh.
<sixslap> ok
<sixslap> can some one please tell me how to get ident to work? please please please
<jetscreamer> jsestri2: this would be after you did the lspci -vv | less and actually found the chipset
<geneo93> no seamonkey for dapper yet
<jsestri2> i did that
<jetscreamer> well it should be listed on the site
<jetscreamer> what nic is it
<jsestri2> jetscreamer: i did that :Marvell Technology Group Ltd., Asustek Computer, Inc.
<jetscreamer> you sure that's the nic?
<jetscreamer> never heard of it, but that means nothing
<jsestri2> let me double check my mb manual
<jetscreamer> i don't get out much
<jsestri2> marvell 88e8053 pci express gigabit LAN controller
<jetscreamer> yukon gigabit
<jetscreamer> sk98lin  <--module
* sixslap scatches head
<jsestri2> where did you find that?
<jetscreamer> google
<jetscreamer> go to scyld
<jsestri2> oh lol
<jsestri2> im there
<jetscreamer> should be there somewhere
<jsestri2> sysconnect?
<jsestri2> syskonnect
<jetscreamer> ?
<jsestri2> sk98lin---syskonnect is the closest i see under gigabit
<ufo> is there an other mirror to download the flight-4, the official is slow
<jsestri2> i think im ocnfused on how to search scyld
<jetscreamer> well sk98lin should be the module you need
<jetscreamer> but i don't have one so i can't swear
<sambagirl> jet
<sambagirl> it does have nothing in it it is empty
<phbc50> hello
<sambagirl> what is the commnad that theroputic gave me that time do you know?
<jetscreamer> same
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> wll something is very wrong then
<sambagirl> oh god
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use openbox here ?
<phbc50> is it complicated to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper ? Any tips ?
<ufo> is the official flight-4 download site only in the net?
<AMDXP> brb
<Casillas> hello OmniColos
<sambagirl> how you do that chkdsk again? or fidisk?
<sambagirl> cfdisk?
<sambagirl> ok it shows me the drive is there but it is not mounted
<geneo93> sambagirl:  what are you trying to do
<Sp4rKy> what's the better wm ? (light and fast and a little bit cute :)
<sambagirl> trying to mount my xp drive i made a mistake for it now it will not boot. so i am using the live cd with ubuntu
<sambagirl> i just want to mount it again i forgot the command
<sambagirl> it is vfat
<jetscreamer> mount -t auto what where
<geneo93> you sure its not ntfs
<jetscreamer> mount -t auto whattomount wheretomount
<sambagirl> i just do cdfsk
<exxpert> anyone have time for me?,,im a n00b.. have installed bittornado in synaptic,, but how do i run the program??
<sambagirl> it says w95 w32 like that well i upgraded from ME to xp home see?
<geneo93> man i hate wincrap so i'm out of this
<jetscreamer> you're putting sudo in front right
<sambagirl> in front of what
<nandemonai> Greetings again..
<jetscreamer> sudo mount -t auto whattomount wheretomount
<sambagirl> how can i remove that directory
<Bergcube> exxpert~  One easy way is to click on a torrent-file in your web-browser, and when it asks what you want to do with the file you select the option to open it in BitTorrent.
<jetscreamer> rmdir, rm -R
<exxpert> Bergcube: Thank you!,, you guys (and girls) roX!
<sambagirl>  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=OOO0
<jetscreamer> that doesn't look like what i typed
<ufo> any good mirrors to download dapper flight-4 from?
<jetscreamer> did it work?
<sambagirl> opps not ntfs but vfat
<jetscreamer> lose the -o and see
<sambagirl> pl
<nandemonai> I've just re-instaleld ubuntu64 and this time it appears to be running fine... one problem though.. I have another HD I want to mount that is ext3. I added it to fstab rebooted and the system forced a check.. so it hangs at the fsck so I take it out of fstab reboot try to manually run fsck on the disk and it just sits at pass1: checking inodes etc...
<phbc50> sambagirl: mount -t ntfs -o umask=OOO0 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<jetscreamer> auto
<jetscreamer> -t auto
<exxpert> Bergcube: Hmm.. how do i  set what port the program should use?
<nandemonai> ok my bad it's just taking an incredibly long time... odd.. never used to take this long...
<Bergcube> exxpert~  I honestly don't know!  I run my own lan with my own firewall-machine so I've simply opened the default ports in the FW.  Lemme ponder a moment. Knowing this could be useful for me as well.
<jetscreamer> click the blue word that says preferences exxpert
<lota> what is the best settings to help prevent people using these programs that use proxy many proxys that keeps connecting / disconnecting real fast alot of them causeing apache i guess to mess up like when it is over this apache will still be down saying just waiting but my port 80 will be up and networking working but i have to restart apache to get apache back working right again
<fangorious> what package has the dapper grub customizations? (colorscheme and splashimage)
<sambagirl> ok lets start again
<sambagirl> media is empty
<sambagirl> sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=OOO0 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<sambagirl> this the command?
<sambagirl> lol this is stupid
<defrysk> mkdir /media/windows
<wastrel> sambagirl:  you need the mount point
<nandemonai> -o umask=000
<phbc50> sambagirl: ntfs or fat ? try "fdisk /dev/hda1" and then "p" to see the partition type ...
<sambagirl> vfat
<sambagirl> or fat
<defrysk> vfat
<exxpert> jetscreamer: i what program are you now?,, i think im using just the basic bittorrentthingy:-S
<sambagirl> vfat
<exxpert> jetscreamer: Dont see any blue preferences button..:-)
<nandemonai> sambagirl, provided you have the mount point made mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/foo /mnt/foo should work fine
<jetscreamer> exxpert: top right, it's just a word not a button
<fangorious> anyone have dapper with the colorful grub menu?
<defrysk> fangorious, its all brown here
<nandemonai> provided the partition is vfat and you replace foo with your specific details
<sambagirl> mount: mount point /mnt/foo does not exist
<nandemonai> I must stop doing that
<jetscreamer> -_-
<phbc50> mkdir /mnt/windows
<fangorious> defrysk: can you look if you have a /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz, or something like that?
<defrysk> sambagirl,  mkdir /media/windows
<nandemonai> does noone understand foo anymoe? lol
<jetscreamer> ah pity da po foo
<defrysk> foo? po poo
<sambagirl> says file alreayd exists
<exxpert> jetscreamer: Dont have it..:-/ maybe i should just try to install bittornado instead?
<nandemonai> sambagirl, foo is an example you replace with the details you need
<jetscreamer> exxpert: oh i thought this was bittornado
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i am abuot to give up on this :D
<sambagirl> lol
<nandemonai> sambagirl, listen carefully...
<exxpert> jetscreamer: nooop,, just the standard bittorrent program..
<jetscreamer> ah
<nandemonai> sambagirl, what is your /dev/partition
<exxpert> but i would like to run bittornado instead..
<jetscreamer> yeah bittornado is the same but better than that one imo
<jetscreamer> apt-get install bittornado
<jetscreamer> apt-get install bittornadogui iirc
<sambagirl> bash: /dev/partition: No such file or directo
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search
<nandemonai> sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<defrysk> fangorious, /boot/grub/default-splash.xpm.gz
<Bergcube> jetscreamer~  What makes it better?  I as as I've only used the default Bittornado.  What are the differences?
<jetscreamer> sambagirl: when you did cfdisk, what did it tell you... hda1 ? what.
<fangorious> defrysk: can you run 'dpkg -S /boot/grub/default-splash.xpm.gz'
<wastrel> i don't think /media/windows/  exists
<jetscreamer> Bergcube: not much, just seems nicer, a couple more config options, but i forget
<sambagirl> that did it!
<jetscreamer> she made it earlier
<nandemonai> so create it
<sambagirl> so you have to first make the directory
<nandemonai> ;)
<nandemonai> yup yup
<exxpert> jetscreamer: could not find bittornadogui..:-/
<jetscreamer> well i told you to when?
<nandemonai> sambagirl, you want it to auto mount at boot?
<jetscreamer> !find bittornado
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'bittornado' (2 shown): bittornado ;; bittornado-gui.
<sambagirl> thank you so so much
<defrysk> fangorious, dpkg: /boot/grub/default-splash.xpm.gz not found.
<Bergcube> jetscreamer~  Ok.  I guess I'll grab it and try it out.
<sambagirl> i want to get the iso off of it to make a cd to reinstall xp so i can get to all my imporatnat thins on it see?
<sambagirl> brb
<defrysk> koffee back later
<exxpert> jetscreamer: but it could have something to do with that im running dap*er?
<jetscreamer> !info grub-splashimages
<ubotu> grub-splashimages: (a collection of great GRUB splashimages), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 360 kB
<jetscreamer> !info bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: (bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 38 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<jetscreamer> maybe you need universe
<jetscreamer> not sure
<nandemonai> sambagirl, not really.. why re-install windows just to get stuff off a partition when you can just mount and copy? Also a windows re-install will nuke partitions anyway
<jetscreamer> might be the dapper sources
<exxpert> jetscreamer: btw where do i find the correct repsotairy (spell)?
<jetscreamer> !info bittornado-gui dapper
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: (bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.13-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<zphinx> i gotto say it
<jetscreamer> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zphinx> why on earth does ubuntu put in a package of vsftpd without no ssl support
<zphinx> sigh
<nandemonai> Excuse my ignorance as I havnt been used ubuntu much since breezy came out but dapper is the next release? And if so when is it due out?
<wastrel> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<nandemonai> many thanks
<zphinx> and proftpd is randomly freezing my system during upload/download when i have tls enabled.
<zphinx> siiiiigh
<GURT> huhuh 4/29 dude
<GURT> er
<GURT> huhuh 4/20 dude
<sambagirl> sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<sambagirl> so that was the commands first i mkdir /media/windows
<nandemonai> sambagirl, looks good to me
<sambagirl> then sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<sambagirl> thanks to both of you
<nandemonai> sambagirl, yes
<nandemonai> np
<jetscreamer> that command will never work
<wastrel> why do you have to mkdir every time?
<nandemonai> u dont have to make the dir everytime just once
<jetscreamer> she rmdir'd it
<sambagirl> i was falling apart but 1 last question is it possible to install a cd external writter using the live cd?
<wastrel> ahh livecd
<sambagirl> i am using the live cd to try to save the xp drive
<sambagirl> it willl not boot it is messed up see?
<phbc50> sambagirl: maybe you need to reinstall the boot loader (grub) ?
<sambagirl> this live cd is incredible
<sambagirl> for windows xp?
<phbc50> yes
<peej> sambagirl : knoppix is probably a better bet for rescue and autodetection
<sambagirl> no see we have a full ubuntu computer on our home network but it is downstaris
* nandemonai 's head explodes
<sambagirl> umm
<phbc50> I mean if you have a linux + xp
<sambagirl> you can do that?
<sambagirl> no it was just xp
<davide> hi all
<phbc50> ok ...
<davide> how can be updated the locate databases?
<sambagirl> i wish now i had made a room for that. but i did not know about ubuntu then.
<wastrel> davide:  sudo updatedb
<peej> sambagirl : if you have pxe on the box you are trying to rescue, then terminal server (should be in latest ubuntu I think) will do stuff. Else back to knoppix.
<peej> !ubotu pxe?
<ubotu> methinks pxe is a network boot protocol. http://syslinux.zytor.com/pxe.php
<sambagirl> peej you mean on the other ubuntu computer?
<davide> wastrel, it automatically parse /etc/updatedb.conf ?
<thoreauputic> davide: just run sudo updatedb  - it will do the trick
<davide> tnx a lot
<peej> sambagirl : yup. The other computer, if it is on the lan, and has terminal server the way knoppix has, you can use it to boot your xp machine, if the xp machine has pxe (netboot) as one of the bios options.
<wastrel> davide:  yes
<davide> re-tenx
<davide> uh, very fast
<davide> I thought it would have find-ed all the HD's
<dyrne> anyone else having problem with wine repo?
<sambagirl> peej can i private message you ?
<phbc50> sambagirl: there is pebuilder to make a winXp live cd that will recognise your drives (IDE+USB)
<peej> sambagirl : terminal server is the easy peasy, no-need-to-rtfm way of doing netbooting. At least with knoppix. I used it recently for a machine that had no cd, no floppy drive, no usb-boot - but did have pxe boot.
<thoreauputic> davide: only if the drives are mounted IIRC
<peej> sambagirl : stay public.
<sambagirl> ok
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<sambagirl> hold on a second let me first go downstairs and plug that 1 back in.
<thoreauputic> hmm - sorry I thought that factoid said something else ... ;-)
<sambagirl> ok the only reason iasked was because i thought it might be to much juvenilie this problem.
<sambagirl> brb
<nemik> hello, how would i get the 'special keys' on a keyboard working?
<exxpert> jetscreamer: it woooooorks!!! *salutes you*
<phbc50> nemik: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<phbc50> kde or gnome ?
<exxpert> jetscreamer: now what videoplayer is preffered?:-D
<nemik> phbc50: 5.10 breezy, gnome
<mesaboogie1> heya whitynz
<yonkeltron> is there any reason that typing hebrew text would move the cursor but no show the letters in openoffice.org?
<whitynz> hey mesaboogie1?
<kasim> hi, i can not use cdrecord with breezy and my external usb drive. Any hints pls?
<mesaboogie1> hows ubuntu treating ya?
<yonkeltron> kasim: does it work at all? can you do it with sudo
<exxpert> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<whitynz> mesaboogie1: Great
<phbc50> nemik: there is khotkeys (see http://www.tucows.com/preview/31826) but for kde...it might work under gnome but I've never tried.
<kasim> yonkeltron: no work at all. with sudo ,  -scanbus is working
<yonkeltron> nemik: which special keys exactly?
<peej> sambagirl: uh...hang on. terminal server client in ubuntu doesn't seem to do what terminal server does in knoppix.
<yonkeltron> kasim: hmmmm so you have tried it with sudo or you havent tried it?
<nemik> yonkeltron: internet and email keys on the top of a sony laptop, xev doesn't recognize them; does nothing when they are pushed
<kasim> yonkeltron: i always tried with sudo
<peej> sambagirl: I think it'll be a toughie in ubuntu. Ubuntu's really for newbies. Knoppix is more for rescue. Though if you know what you are doing you can do both with either.
<mesaboogie1> unregistered obiously
<mesaboogie1> crap
<yonkeltron> kasim: does it work without sudo?
<hsm> why i can not access /mnt/winc while i can access /mnt/wind after i mount them? is that because /mnt/winc's file system is ntfs?
<hsm> can anyone help me with that?
<yonkeltron> peej: i don't think ubuntu is just for newbies. i think it's a solid distro for everyone.
<kasim> yonkeltron: really i never tried without sudo. Do you think it could work as a normal user when sudo -s does not work?
<nandemonai> dang.. anyone know if rtorrent works on ubuntu breezy? Doesnt seem to be in the repos
<Bergcube> peej~  I think you're partly right.  Ubuntu is for newbies TOO.  I can see no reason for experts to dislike Ubuntu at all.  Even if I'm in the process of learning Linux I've been working with computers since 1985, and I think it's the best desktop Linux currently available.  I've got a friend who runs an ISP and really can be called a Linux expert.  Recently he told me that after I'd introduced him to Ubuntu he preffered it too.  Just
<Bergcube> my micro-euro of course...  But I don't think it's right to paint it black and white...  Ubuntu can very well be for experts.
<sito> hola a todos
<yonkeltron> kasim: did you try it with just sudo? without the -s toggle?
<kasim> yonkeltron: nor sure most likly with "sudo -s". will try again
<yonkeltron> Bergcube: hear hear!
<kasim> yonkeltron: btw k3b fails too
<nandemonai> What do I need to install to get gcc and make?
<kasim> yonkeltron: k3b started with kdesu k3b
<yonkeltron> kasim: try running sudo k3b
<yonkeltron> kasim: ok good
<yonkeltron> nandemonai: install a package called build-essential
<eli> anyone here using dapper?
<nandemonai> ahh thats the one ta
<kasim> yonkeltron: would like to stick to cdrecord only. if thats working i am VERY happy, then k3b, ok?
<nandemonai> seems rtorrent is in dapper but not breezy.. looks like im trying a source install
<eli> has anyone done the upgrades for dapper today and get some errors?
<yonkeltron> kasim: why not just use k3b?
<yonkeltron> eli: what kind of errors?
<stiletto> ok i am back
<stiletto> samba it's me
<stiletto> on the ubuntu computer
<kasim> yonkeltron: k3b uses cdrecord, so i rather use the cli approach
<eli> yonkeltron : the panel in gnome is freezing up. when i log out and sign back in i have an error stating that a panel is already active
<stiletto> peej? phbc50?
<yonkeltron> kasim: i understand, but if you can get k3b to work, maybe you can get cdrecord to work directly once you figure out the problem
<yonkeltron> eli: hmmmm
<eli> yonkeltron : in addition when i try to change the background it does not update, until i hit cancel on the background options page
<eli> this all just started in the last hour when i upgraded the files for dapper today
<eli> been using dapper for two days now
<peej> Bergcube : the autodetects on ubuntu seem not as good yet as knoppix. The x.org config problems on ubuntu are developing fast, but still have some surprises. And you need a lot of time to figure out pxe boot service from ubuntu. With knoppix it is point-and-drool - ever tried the terminal server there for pxe boot? It doesn't seem to be available yet for ubuntu. Precisely because of the different focus.
<kasim> yonkeltron: i am VERY sceptic about that, its abaout half a year that fails, i have produce some 20 CDs with nothing on it alreay.
<peej> stiletto: ah, ok.
<acasues> hello all
<yonkeltron> eli: ok this sounds like some buggage. ask in #gnome and if they have nothing, then you might have found a bug
<peej> stiletto: sambagirl: uh...hang on. terminal server client in ubuntu doesn't seem to do what terminal server does in knoppix.
<stiletto> ok no problem
<eli> ok, yonkeltron thanks for advice. will do
<kasim> yonkeltron: are YOU (successfully) using cdrecord 2.01.01a01 to burn CDs?
<stiletto> oh my god look at the time
<acasues> 333...
<yonkeltron> kasim: let me check
<acasues> its like half of satan
<defrysk> k3b uses cdrdao I believe
<Luke> hey all
<peej> stiletto: if you can get a knoppix (v 3.9 is what I used) you'll find the server you want if you click on the cute penguin on the toolbar.
<acasues> yo
<kasim> my k3b uses cdrecord
<acasues> any one running 32 bit breezy on 64bit AMD?
<Protocol1> yey ...i got clearwire service today
<stiletto> where can i get knoppix/
<stiletto> ?
<acasues> google
<peej> stiletto: and then,  it is as I say, point and drool.
<stiletto> apt-get?
<acasues> haha
<acasues> apt-get knoppix?
<acasues> haha
<Luke> I compiled a custom kernel and when I boot it, I get this: "Bug: scheduling while atomic: IRQ 21/0xsomehex/245" anyone know what this is or how to fix it?
<acasues> apt-get install windows
<defrysk> eject
<stiletto> umm from all the sarcasm i think i will not have any luck tonite
<peej> stiletto: in ubuntu, if it is like in debian, you need to use tftpd-hpa and fix up config files and get dhcpd going and other painful stuff.
<joe234> Clone Detected Nicks ( thoreauputic thoreauputic_ ) Hostmask (*!*@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic)  )= | 24 / 48
<stiletto> ahh
<Bergcube> peej~  I haven't tinkered with that, no.  Even so I consider it daring to discard Ubuntu as something for newbies. We have a very powerful packet management system, good docs, and exceptional support. This means that any expert will get Ubuntu to go whereever he wants it to go.  And comparing with knoppix is hardly relevant.  As Knoppix is a static solution made to run on ANY computer.  Not only does it cater to the lowest common denom
<Bergcube> inator, it also has to have a huge kernel prepared for literally anything.  But the main thing has to be that we all get our work done. Just as Knoppix is a tool that make SOME experts happy, I bet Ubuntu is such a tool for OTHER experts.  Don't you agree?
<stiletto> well let me ask you this
<ompaul> stiletto, what kind networking are you trying to enable?
<thoreauputic_> joe234: and?
<ompaul> joe234, often happens if someone looses their internet connection and comes back before timeout occurs
<peej> Bergcube : I am NOT discarding it at all. I inflict it on most people. But I am aware of what is the right tool for the job.
<ompaul> joe234, happens to me once a day
<stiletto> all i am trying to do is make a cd image of xp corporate so that i can hopefully repair the xp drive becuase the xp computer is now using live cd to run and i am able to mount the xp drive but it will not boot due to some silly things i did i think. right now i am on a ubuntu ocmputer downstiars.
<joe234> sry its a script
<joe234> clone detector
<ompaul> morning thoreauputic_
<thoreauputic_> joe234: can you turn it off please? And the colour thing as well, if you haven't yet
<nandemonai> Where would I find openssl's crypto library?
<thoreauputic_> ompaul: hi there :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<k31th> Morning guys
<stiletto> here is a qestion can i access the live cd adn the xp mounted drive from this ubuntu computer too?
<aeolist> hi, i am trying to print a pdf file, but it comes out "negative": white letters on a black background
<defrysk>  /exec perl -e 'print "Ba" . "na"x(4*3), "\n";'
<peej> Bergcube : ubuntu is not designed for rescue or autoconfig, though it does a good job and has strengths that knoppix cannot match. That's why I frogmarch people into ubuntu rather than debian or knoppix. ubuntu is the One True Way (except for when it isn't, if you see what I mean).
<_RocH> DSL is
<iBalo> Phewww, such along sentence early in the morning
<peej> stiletto : aside: are you sure your xp box can net boot?
<ompaul> joe234, public announcing scripts for anything are frowned upon, the reason is there are 600+ people in this channel, what would it be like if we all had /away /otherRandomAnnouncements?
<stiletto> no
<stiletto> i dont rally know. it's a dell.
<stiletto> really
<Luke> I compiled a custom kernel and when I boot it, it fails with this: "Bug: scheduling while atomic: IRQ 21/0xsomehex/245" anyone know what this is or how to fix it?
<stiletto> ./me laughs
<stiletto> opps
<nandemonai> Anyone? How would I find out where the openssl crypto library is?
<stiletto> well here is another questoin can i access the mounted xp drive on the live cd pc with the ubuntu computer ?
<_RocH> stiletto, only in ro mode
<peej> stiletto : ah. OK, forget the netboot thing then. Best to ask your local linux geek to help you do non-standard stuff like that, in my opinion. Feed him lots of pizza ;-)
<Bergcube> peej~  Then I must be strange in your eyes.  I'd rather make one distro my right tool for any job, than have to try to be up-to-date on several.  I'd rather learn one distro as well as I can and take what challenges might come, than keeping on juggling discs and reinstalling and switching back and forth.  BUT! I can agree on the single point of a rescue disc.  Even if I consider Ultimatebootcd a better choice than Knoppix.
<robbie_> when I try to install suns jre I get sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5....Package sun-j2re1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<robbie_> then it says the package may be obsolete
<stiletto> haha
<stiletto> you mean read only mode?
<wastrel> ubuntu is ok
<robbie_> I need java to do stuff on the net
<robbie_> gcj wont work in konqueror
<iBalo> robbie_: U have enabled the custom repos (galaxy :D), haven't you?
<_RocH> stiletto, yes , to rw you need ntfs tools
<wearrwqrwq> hellooo
<robbie_> multiverse...universe...
<stiletto> i just want to copy the iso file
<robbie_> wheres galaxy?
<iBalo> see !easysource for seveas', plf and cipherfunh packages
<dyrne> robbie_: if you want to apt-get a jre from regular repos i believe you have to go with blackdown
<Bergcube> robbie_~  And where's Waldo!
<_RocH> I'm not sure , but recent knoppix might be rw'able with ntfs
<iBalo> !captive
<ubotu> it has been said that captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<_RocH> you can always write something onto fat partition , if you got one there , or create one
<stiletto> does apache run on live cd?
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Protocol1> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<_RocH> there are many ntfs projects , also commercial , that actually works ;)
<stiletto> there is no way i can access a mounted drive on the live cd machine?
<nandemonai> Where is the openssl crypto library for breezy? Or how do I find out? google seems to be no real help
<peej> Bergcube : no, you have the hacker mentality. You are like me. I don't care to juggle disks. But the very force of evolution splits linux into various distros/ways to do things which have their strengths. I've stuck with debian as my personal use distro. Knoppix for rescue. Ubuntu for others, and for supporting (though it can be debian too actually).
<wastrel> apt-cache search openssl
<nandemonai> It's installed just i need to compile rtorrent and it cant fins the library
<nandemonai> *find
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic_
<wastrel> you installed it from the repos?
<peej> stiletto : there is always a way. The live cd will likely mount the drive (ie make it visible from linux). But it may be read only, rather than write.
<nandemonai> yes
<Bergcube> peej~  Then we basically agree.   By the way, I've used Knoppix quite a bit to introduce the microsoftically retarded to a real OS.  And that usually goes very well.  Exactly because knoppix can take any HW you throw at it.
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> somebody said multimedia was for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<wastrel> nandemonai:  did you install the -dev package?
<nandemonai> but rtorrent is not in breezy so I need to manually install it.. configure spits as it cant find the library for openssl
<nbound> Bergcube, linux supports more hardware out of the box than windows does
<nandemonai> no I didnt, I will install that now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<peej> stiletto: seriously, do consider getting a linux geek to help you out if you are really stuck.
<Bergcube> nbound~  I know.  I thought that was my point.
<nandemonai> thanks wastrel
<nbound> Bergcube, im just telling u why
<sambagirl> does file sharing work for live cd?
* papa_lic wants to know how to get the live-cd working in estonian langauge package
<dhalgren> hi folks. I have installed 5.10 on an asus laptop, and had huge trouble getting sound, etc. I fixed this issue, but when trying to configure FM radio, I discovered that I do not have a /dev/radio. Does anyone know what I can do about this, please?
<sambagirl> i give up bye
<acasues> fm radio?
<acasues> you mean streaming?
<dhalgren> no, I mean fm radio reception via gkrellm or gnome radio
<_RocH> stiletto, recent KNOPPIX 4.0.2 can do ntfs rw out of the box , i think it's what you are looking for
<acasues> no idea
<_RocH> http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<acasues> it still sounds like streaming audio
<acasues> unless your box has a radio tuner....
<dhalgren> yes, i have a radio tuner
<acasues> haha
<acasues> oh
<Hmmmm> guys im looking for a simple too to montor the total consumption of internet bandwidth on one of my servers. can someone suggest something to me please?
<nandemonai> stiletto, just dont expect any of your data to actually be there once your done... meh ntfs
<acasues> what server are you using hmmm
<Hmmmm> im using a redhat enterprise 3 server
<Hmmmm> but im not too confortable with redhat
<Hentai^XP> nandemonai whats meh ntfs suppose to mean?
<acasues> no the funny stuff?
<acasues> nice times for sam?
<nbound> Hentai^XP, probably 'why bother with it?'
<wastrel> your laptop has fm receiver?
<acasues> hey, those dont start with the right letters at all
<dhalgren> yes, the laptop has an fm receiver. asus a5ec.. multimedia laptop
<_RocH> nandemonai, it's is aktually working , it's knoppix ;)
<acasues> thats hot
<acasues> i want a laptop with an fm reciever
<acasues> i just have a crappy IBM thinkpad r51
<geneo93> hey my desktop has fm
<wastrel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123893&highlight=%2Fdev%2Fradio
<acasues> wtf
<acasues> well
<AMDXP> acasues i wouldnt mind having your thinkpad
<nbound> acasues, its just a portable radio :P
<dhalgren> , hey, i just got lucky:-)
<wastrel> thinkpad t42
<Mabus06> When I start up ubuntu, and go to login, it shows a brown screen as if it's going to go through that sound effect and loading whatever it loads, but it doesn't, it just hangs there. It can't really be a problem with the logging in itself, because I am logged in as that same user on tty1 here just fine. ctrl alt bkspc didnt help.
<acasues> where i live there are 14 country stations and 1 bad college station any way
<wter> Hi, i need to do this -> "If you have installed java at /usr/local/java1.4 then this line will do the trick:
<wter> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java1.4"
<wter> what should do the trick for a standard ubuntu installation?
<nbound> Mabus06, try setting the vid card driver to vesa
<nbound> see if that helps
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<acasues> is ubotu a bot?
<Mabus06> nbound: how? my graphics adapter is a i810
<wter> isnt java1.4 auto installed at a clean installation?!
<wastrel> yes
<Mabus06> acasues: yes
<acasues> haha
<dhalgren> acasues: i don't have many stations either, but there is anice oneor two
<acasues> i am the n00b
<Mabus06> acasues: Not too bad, I've seen people argue with it.
<acasues> lol
<wter> how can i install a .lib file?
<wter> bin*
<geneo93> ubotu:  you suck
<ubotu> geneo93: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> what file?
<wter> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Mabus06> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Mabus06> wter: just follow the instructions..
<acasues> any one else using xchat?
<nbound> Mabus06, by changing ur xorg.conf
<wter> ok ill try :)
<dhalgren> yup, xchat
<acasues> when its in red does that mean its a whisper?
<nbound> Mabus06, thats usually the reason ppl get blank startups, because the wrong driver was chosen by install
<dhalgren> sorry, don't know that either
<wter> error, with " sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 "
<acasues> are you running 64bit?
<acasues> wter
<wter> no
<Mabus06> nbound: but I was on gnome fine before... and actually it just loaded up without changing to vesa.. but it must have taken like 15 minutes and all the time I was looking, there was no window in the middle saying what it's loading, like usual
<dhalgren> wter: go to ubuntu absolute beginners forum and download automatix. it will automatically install jre for u after u have installed it.
<nbound> weird
<wter> dhalgren, when i do java --version i get this " java version "1.4.2" "
<wter> so its installed auto at installation of ubuntu
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<dhalgren> automatix is mentioned in a sticky message from hairypoofyguy, believe itor not. it woeks very effectively. i installed jre with this tool
<dhalgren> wtr: automatix has version 1.5
<wter> :O k
<Seveas> dhalgren, automatix is eveil, don't recommend it in here
<Mabus06> acasues: when it's red, it means that the message is highlighted by your xchat. By default, it will highlight if somebody mentions your nickname. That is why I prefix comments to you with your name, so you will be able to read comments easily. Many other clients are like this. In a popular channel like here, it is a good idea to prefix comments with the nickname of the person you're talking to.
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<defrysk> dhalgren, dont come complaine here is your os fails at some point at some stage
<dhalgren> i haven't had the trouble mentioned by ubotu, but it might be wise to thinnk about it ;-)
<Seveas> dhalgren, it is
<acasues> thanks
<Seveas> automatix can seriously hose your system
<dhalgren> defrysk: is automatix really that bad?
<Seveas> happened to quite a few people already
<acasues> i used mirch uptill now : o
<acasues> mirc
<acasues> that is
<defrysk> dhalgren, yes
<Seveas> dhalgren, careless overwriting of configuration, forced install of packages...
<dhalgren> ok, I will take your advice and uninstall it.
<_RocH> easyubuntu does all important jobs as automatix , and it's considered safe
<Mabus06> acasues: type ma and then press tab
<AMDXP> easyubuntu is that a CD or a app?
<Mabus06> tab == autocomplete
<_RocH> app
<dhalgren> ok, where do i get easyubuntu?
<Seveas> _RocH, less unsafe, but certainly not safe..
<kameron> tool for checking wpm?
<acasues> Mabus06, oh, well thats handy
<_RocH> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<kameron> similar to that typing turor program in win that nobody likes?
<acasues> Mabus06, just like bash
<Mabus06> acasues: yep. when this chan gets really busy it's hard to read anything that isn't addressed to you
<_RocH> Seveas, I did it 4 times already on different setups , no bork so long
<dhalgren> thanks. i will have a look at easyubuntu, and after what has been said, i will think twice about using it also
<marc> looking for how you open .rpm files
<Mabus06> marc, use alien
<Mabus06> sudo apt-get install alien
<wastrel> apt-cache search typing | grep tutor
<Mabus06> and then, man alien
<Seveas> _RocH, 'worksforme' doesn't mean safe per se, but all serious ickiness from automatix sure is gone
<acasues> Mabus06, i wonder if this wored on mirc.. prolly not.  good ol linux logic :] 
<dhalgren> having been told that automatix can mess with config files, could that be the reason why I don't have /dev/radio? :-(
<dhalgren> i will be very annoyed with myself if it is...
<Mabus06> acasues: nickname completion worked, but you had to manually set highlighting to your nickname. With xchat it's like that by default. And, autocompletion suffixes a character (in your case, ",", in my case, ":") and then a space
<wastrel> dhalgren:  ls -l /dev/radio*
<_RocH> Seveas, yes , and it's easier to undo if something goes wrong , so just one needs to read .man and should be ok
<geneo93> dhalgren:  all i used is gmoneradio
<dhalgren> wastrel: yes, done that. /dev/radio does not exist
<pa5kl> Good morning
<Seveas> dhalgren, I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case but I really doubt it since afaik automatix doesn't toch udev
<Mabus06> anyway, gotta run
<wastrel> dhalgren:  did you have the wildcard?
<dhalgren> seveas: ok, so is there a way to get /dev/radio into place?
<pa5kl> I have a hardware incompatibility issue; any idea where to report/discuss it?
<dhalgren> wastrel: not that good at this. How do i use a wildcard?
<wastrel> dhalgren:  ls -l /dev/radio*    <= the *
<dhalgren> wastrel: ok, will do that now
<dhalgren> brb
<dhalgren> wastrel: answer is that there is no such file or directory. it (bash) didn't like <= the*
<dhalgren> does that matter?
<wastrel> dhalgren:  the '*' is the wildcard  it will pick up anything that starts with /dev/radio ,  sudh as /dev/radio0
<wastrel> dhalgren:  ls -l /dev/radio*
<dhalgren> then the answer is definitely no. there is no radio0, or such like. i am looking at /dev in nautilus now, and have visually checked, as well as running ls - /dev/radio* it simply isn't there
<dhalgren> so the question is: is there anything I can do about this?
<wastrel> so your radio hardware wasn't recognized
<geneo93> dhalgren:  ls pci
<dhalgren> ah, silly me, yes, of course!
<wastrel> you need to figure out what radio hardware you have & find out what driver to use for it
<wastrel> and load the driver
<wastrel> good luck :]   i'm going to bed
<dhalgren> have a good sleep :-)
<dhalgren> geneo93: ls pci produces nothing. will have a look in device manager..
<geneo93> no its to see what they cccall the device
<bobslaed1> yeah, so, gnome_segv should pop up with a dialog when another app runs into a segfault, but what happends when gnome_segv failes...?
<hatake_kakashi> lspci, not ls pci
<dhalgren> ah, ok
<sinaduel> can you set up an alarm system on the clock?
<pa5kl> Hello everybody. I just got a new Dell Dimension, and the kernel barfs so hard that neither the live CD, or the install CD boots. Any suggestions where to go for some feedback?
<dhalgren> geneo93: well, i am now well and tuly lost. there are three unrecognised devices showing, and one other known as a RL5c4761, none of which are configured. so how do i find out which one is the radio tuner?
<dhalgren> the bloody manual doesn't tell me. heh
<geneo93> search google for your laptop devices
<dhalgren> geneo93: it's times like this that i realise that i all too often miss the simplest of starting points. i am off to do just that. brb
<geneo93> dhalgren:  it has or had windows didn't it
<dhalgren> geneo93: yes, it had windoes xp pro
<davide> hi all
<davide> I've a question regarding packaging generation
<davide> anyone with an experience with .deb's?
<pa5kl> I do
<davide> I'd like to know if this message is 'important0
<davide> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Depends}
<pa5kl> well; first off, it is a warning, and therefore can be ignored
<pa5kl> however, that's not a good plan
<davide> what have I do?
<pa5kl> does your debian/control file have a depends line?
<davide> 1 sec
<Seveas> Davey, it's safe to ignore
<Seveas> davide*
<davide> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<Seveas> davide, if you remove ${misc:Depends} from the Depends: line the message will disappear
<OmegaAlpha> hello, anyone have good linux ebooks on their computer?
* pa5kl prefers to list dependencies explicitly
<davide> misc:Depends is needed for something?
<Seveas> davide, in some packages yes, in others not
<pa5kl> davide: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/11/msg01036.html
<davide> if it isn't needed simply will be displaied this message?
<davide> Madpilot, are you the *bsd one?
<davide> pa5kl, Seveas tnx :)
<Exxpert> someone running xgl in here?
<Madpilot> davide: the what?
<Seveas> Exxpert, #ubuntu-xgl
<Exxpert> thanks you!
<Exxpert> thank*
<dhalgren> going for a while, back soon, i hope, with the device name for radio...
* pa5kl will return to batteling with hardware
<pa5kl> I really dont like it when the kernel says: "Something is really wrong"
<leif_> hmmm
<OmegaAlpha> pa5kl, at least it didnt say "you are screwed" lol
<leif_> hehe
<pa5kl> OmegaAlpha: not yet, at any case
<pa5kl> Trying the Debian Etch installer now
<AntMaz0> i tried installing azureus by typing sudo apt-get install azureus , and it didnt work said that azureus has no install candidate
<pa5kl> see if that one does work
<Seveas> OmegaAlpha, "something is really wrong" is just the kernels way of saying "you're screwed - bye - panic."
<Seveas> !tell AntMaz0 about azureus
<OmegaAlpha> i hope i never get that message
<leif_> actually, Dapper flight will have some awesome new features...
<OmegaAlpha> i wouldnt even know what to do... heck i dont even know how to set up evolution to get my yahoo email...
<Tomcat_> Already has... Xgl is amazing. :D
<leif_> u right
<pa5kl> OmegaAlpha: I *will* get it working
<OmegaAlpha> pa5kl,  thats the attitude we all like to hear
<pa5kl> checking kernel source for the origin of the error now
<OmegaAlpha> pa5kl, what were you doing anyways that might have caused that.. so we can all learn what NOT to do he he
<pa5kl> I switched on a new machine
<pa5kl> with an install disk in it
<pa5kl> that's all :)
<leif_> have anyone a clue about that warning dialogue "malicous software using your mouse" or something, that appears for someones?
<OmegaAlpha> those damn e-trolls stealing the mouse drivers again.. when will they ever stop
<leif_> e-trolls?
<OmegaAlpha> leif_, just joking around.
<geneo93> shhh
<leif_> heheeh, we looked at it, only solution came with Gnomes lack of memory...
<geneo93> maybe the buffers are going bad in the ps2 port
<OmegaAlpha> thats why i like using FLUXBOX
<leif_> I c
<leif_> tnx
<nandemonai> ok ppls I've just installed a ubuntu64 system and want it to output on TV.. I know it works if you install while using just the tv and all is well.. but I had to install with a monitor and now its moved to the TV but wont output of course.. I just need to know what I need to change in my xorg? It's a Nvidia Geforce3 summin or rather.. my xorg.conf is here: http://pastebun.com/566418
<nandemonai> TVout is via the rca jack on the ard
<OmegaAlpha> when did pastebun come out?
<_joey> could someone help me to set up ifup/ifdown scripts to execute commands from /etc/network/interfaces please
<_joey> wireless extensions using iw* utils
<OmegaAlpha> is that pastebin's counterpart
<nandemonai> I'm vnc'd in right now just incase u wondered..
<nandemonai> rdrr
<nandemonai> http://pastebin.com/566418
<Nameeater> how can I uninstall mysql and remove every thing so there is not a trace of it?
<pa5kl> Nameeater: apt-get --purge remove mysql
<pa5kl> or something along those lines
<nandemonai> I'm just not sure what I need to change in the monitor section to get it using compoite out
<pa5kl> make sure you check what gets removed, you might have dependencies
<OmegaAlpha> Nameeater, or you can try synaptic... whatever is easier for you
<AntMaz0> hows does ubuntu not have to restart i liked restarting with windows when i changed my resolution or background
<Syns> would anyone know why xp will get online, but ubuntu wont?
<dentist> anyone happen to know of a application (not webbased) which monitors ip addresses, so you can see when they go down?
<Syns> could it be a problem with the partitioning?
<AntMaz0> not a seriuos question
<sunchild> hi all, nice to meet ubuntu users today =)))
<AntMaz0> just ripping on windows
<OmegaAlpha> Syns, what do you mean get online?
<nandemonai> Anyone know anything about TV out with xorg?
<Syns> well... im online right now..
<snowblink> dentist, nagios
<AntMaz0> anyone knows if vlc writes to the memory for memory playback
<Syns> able to surf..
<Syns> get on irc..
<sunchild> Tv out, yes, what about it?
<Syns> when i boot into linux i cant
<basti> funny channel
<AntMaz0> anyone knows if vlc writes to the memory for video playback
<Syns> last week it worked fine..
<nandemonai> Syns, make sure you network and dns settings are done right
<AntMaz0> damn that sounds i mean of the video ram
<Syns> its dhcp
<OmegaAlpha> Syns, did you change the driver or anything?
<Syns> it auto config with installation
<geneo93> nandemonai:  you might need nvidia-settings to switch the two outputs
<Syns> nothing..
<Syns> just my isp i changed
<Syns> and the fact that now i have a dual boot going
<AntMaz0> dual boot with what
<nandemonai> geneo93, well if I install the system when hooked to the tv it picks that and works fine so surely the is just an option I can use or some such
<Syns> xp
<Syns> xp/ubuntu
<AntMaz0> OH GOD
<OmegaAlpha> Syns, cause i have dual boot with windows.. i use ethernet and wifi.. they work fine.. well i had to do install a driver for my wifi to work...
<dentist> snowblink - so you mean use nagios and the viewer
<dentist> interesting
<geneo93> nandemonai:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<AntMaz0> dude take your xp cd and break it in half
<nandemonai> Syns, DNS issue ill bet, dhcp sux for that, try setting you /etc/resolv manually
<Syns> i have ethernet too..
<pio> hello
<elkbuntu> AntMaz0, stop that
<pio> can i speak with you
<pio> ?
<Syns> last week i had a cable..
<Syns> this week i switched to dsl..
<AntMaz0> sorry i just cant stand xp
<basti> what is winxp??
<Syns> xp runs fine..
<elkbuntu> AntMaz0, nor can i, but i need to have it around
<AntMaz0> windows 3.1 was more stable than xp
<sunchild> nvidia drivers is the solution. Do you run laptop?
<basti> yes
<elkbuntu> basti, if you're going to ask stupid questions, go elsewhere
<basti> sorry
<sunchild> and you have knowledge of keyboard command to change monitor?
<sinaduel> I remember seeing a "psychiatrist" type program on linux, does anyone know what it is called?
<AntMaz0> whats a monitor
<AntMaz0> ha
<OmegaAlpha> Syns, hmm dont know much about dsl...
<elkbuntu> AntMaz0, however, 3.1 doesnt run jack schitt
<OmegaAlpha> i use cable
<geneo93> brb
<snowblink> dentist, nagios can be configured to send you emails when things go down
<OmegaAlpha> wait doesnt dsl dial up?
<sunchild> monitor = screen
<Syns> something like that..
<basti> dsl is dialing but no real tel number
<nandemonai> no dsl does not dial up not in the convential sence anyway
<Syns> its ethernet.. actually
<Syns> kinda
<basti> exactly
<elkbuntu> dsl uses the same line as telephone, but on a different frequency
<OmegaAlpha> syns this may not mean anything.. but click the connection icon on the task bar.. and get to the configure window
<AntMaz0> you stick withxp and ill just get over it you know how quickly i got over windows a day
<AntMaz0> anyways
<OmegaAlpha> Syns, maybe you need to set it to ppp
<OmegaAlpha> syns maybe its on eth stil
<basti> pppoe is the right protocol
<Syns> hrm..
<Syns> i dont have a modem in this computer
<nandemonai> depends how he has it setup.. is it a standalone router?
<sunchild> My streamtuner stoped recording, it plays radiostations but unable to record, any clues?
<Syns> it cant be anything else but ethernet
<dhalgren> hi
<raphink> hi guys
<pitti> raphink: I tried it, too, I didn't get transparency in window contents
<Syns> yes
<raphink> pitti: funny
<basti> good question, router or normal modem?
<Syns> its standalone
<pitti> raphink: but I didn't try very hard either
<raphink> pitti: it's sent to compiz though
<nandemonai> Syns, again set dns manually, try that.. /etc/resolv.conf
<Syns> hrm..
<AntMaz0> does vlc or mplayer play video through the video memory and if so how do i change it to run on the motherboard memory or virtual memory another question is there a virtual memory option in ubuntu
<Syns> from my understanding...
<davide> a question regarding package-making: have I to add "-1ubuntu0" to the version?
<Syns> its a modem with routing capability
<boz> sunchildm what station are you trying to record
<Syns> even wireless
<nandemonai> how do you connect to the modem?
<nandemonai> ethernet? dhcp?
<Syns> my services is with msn for anyone who is familiar with them
<OmegaAlpha> blah microshaft..
<pa5kl> well; leaving again
<sunchild> boz, different, but mostly SKY
<basti> bye
<Syns> my ethernet card to the modem.. the modem to the phone line
<pa5kl> onwards to battle
<sinaduel> I remember seeing a "psychiatrist" type program on linux, does anyone know what it is called?
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> crashes a lot
<davide> Seveas, pa5kl: I need your help :)
<boz> I haD THAT PROBLEM WITH Rdio free colorDO,  THEY HAVE SOME KINDA SOFTWARE THAT WON'T LET YOU RECORD
<Syns> dhcp is only suppose to autoconfig the dns and ip correct?
<boz> srry bout the caps, lol
<OmegaAlpha> Syns, did you try searching wiki for the solution?
<AntMaz0> i take it anyone doesnt know the answer to that
<nandemonai> Syns, I know that my router will work complete dhcp with windows but buggers up the dhcp part.. in resolv.. I manually edit resolv turn off dhcp for the resolv part an viola
<nandemonai> in linux i mean
<sunchild> ok, tnx Boz, I had those thoughts.. but youre problems may be equal to mine... so that may be right
<dhalgren> i am back with some information regarding the lack of /dev/radio on my system. it seems that realtek designed it and the device itself is made by AVerMedia and isan M103, whatever that means. Needless to say, they provide no lnux support. where is the best place to look for a driver for the tv/fm tuner bits and pieces?
<Syns> nandemonai.. can i msg u?
<nandemonai> sure
<sunchild> Thankyou Boz...
<boz> np, i knocked myself out for i figured it out ; )
<sunchild> wonder what software it is?
<sunchild> you can allways connect a soundcable from outgoing and record it whith audacity...
<AntMaz0> anyone think hl with work with wine
<colm> AntMaz0, halflife works well with wine
<Exxpert> how do i remove a symlink?
<AntMaz0> does it
<AntMaz0> remeber when planet half life use to be free and fileplanet
<bimberi> Exxpert: rm
<AntMaz0> anyone know where to get updates for hl for free
<Exxpert> so insted of "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X" it would be "sudo rm -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X"??
<colm> AntMaz0, using steam
<bimberi> Exxpert: no
<AntMaz0> steam work under wine as well
<Exxpert> oh shit..:-D
<Exxpert> pardon my language..
<Chousuke> Exxpert: err
<ompaul> Exxpert, that is all on the wiki page for XGL
<colm> AntMaz0, yes - try google http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<bimberi> Exxpert: just remove the link - which would be 'rm /etc/X11/X' but it looks like there's better info around :)
<Toma-> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Exxpert> ompaul:you have right!,, gotta get me some better glasses;-)
<Exxpert> ompaul: btw,,i have solved that bootscreen issue we talked about yesterday..
<AntMaz0> damnet had another question and my brain had a fatal eror
<sunchild> ok, we found out the problem with streamtuner..... install streamripper... it fixes some problems (unknown) and recording starts again... sudo apt-get install streamripper
<AntMaz0> oh now i remeber , with xp and 2k i had deamon tools for iso images how do either enable ubuntu to read images or is there a toold for it
<darwin> hello, may i ask something
<sunchild> u welcome darwin
<darwin> i just install my ubuntu cd, but everytime i login, it always show an error that it could not find ubuntu site
<Exxpert> Its aliiiive..muhahaha
<darwin> so the gnome would not work properly
<darwin> i can't use sudo interminal
<sunchild> darwin, wait
<ompaul> Exxpert, on the wiki there is a page called BootOptions care to add the how to, to it? very simply go to launchpad.net register and then come back to the wiki log in and off you go
<kameron> i want to drop a bunch of .vobs and .bups into a .iso file. can i use tar to do this?
* ompaul thinks this ubuntu stuff is getting better and easier by the day
<AntMaz0> darwin ctrl alt f2 with bring you to prompt and then login as root , the type adduser yourname admin
<sunchild> Darwin, are u new to Linux?
<colm> AntMaz0,      mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /mnt/isoimage
<rend> !vlc
<ubotu> it has been said that vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<AntMaz0> type that in terminal
<Kwipt> Ugh! Maybe someone here can help :p I'm looking for a site where I can download the script that allows me to upload torrents to a server over webbrowser and it will download them. I've seen it on ubuntu forums before but for the life of me can't find it again nore in google :p
<sunchild> AntMaz told u how to do...
<rend> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<darwin> yes, i just install my ubuntu
<darwin> in login screen, i press ctrl alt f2 ?
<AntMaz0> you can do it now if youd like then press ctrl alt f7 to go back to gnomw\e
<coNP> After switching to dapper it won't load neither soundcard nor ethernet kernel modules; I think it is because hotplug got removed. Any ideas how to fix this?
<AntMaz0> colm: type that in the terminal
<darwin> ok, then i can use sudo in terminal ?
<_cris24_> hello
<AntMaz0> no root
<AntMaz0> oh yea
<AntMaz0> sorry im tired
<nandemonai> Syns, any good?
<darwin> o, it errors told me to add ubuntu in /etc/hosts, what that ?
<AntMaz0> huh
<colm> AntMaz0, yes, you can simply mount a .iso in linux - no need for extra software
<cyberic_s> whats the trick to installing a .deb package
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<cyberic_s> thanks
<AntMaz0> so right click will work opton to mount
<bimberi> cyberic_s: np :)
<Exxpert> ompaul: It was kinda easy, in fact its already in the forums! "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=670508&postcount=2"
<AntMaz0> i figured all the time i spent restarting fixing erorrs with windows that that time i would just spend figuring out linux
<dentist> urgh.. what packages are needed to run .jar files.. i've got java-common
<AntMaz0> im lazy
<Kwipt> Anyone? :( Bit torrent over html... can't remember the project name :X
<AntMaz0> well now i am after working all night
<AntMaz0> kwipt just use azuerus
<Exxpert> ompaul: But i used another code for the size.. wait a sec..
<cyberic_s> bimberi, is there any way to install with dependencies?
<Syns> nandemo..
<Kwipt> Nah i'm after this script that you put on your sever then you upload the torrent to it over http and it downloads the file
<AntMaz0> darwin were is this magical eroor your getting
<Syns> check privatemsg
<nandemonai> I closed it sry
<AntMaz0> oh
<Kwipt> I just can't find the name of the project now :/
<AntMaz0> my cousin has that but he wont be up for another hour
<AntMaz0> so i cant ask him
<Kwipt> You talking to me? :)
<AntMaz0> oh no he has that for azuerus nevermind
<Syns> whenever ur ready ill paste it again
<Kwipt> ah okay
<AntMaz0> my mental ping is getting higher every few minuetes
<Exxpert> ompaul: Here it is! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106238
<leif_> anyone heard when Songbird will come to Debian pkg? www.songbirdnest.com
<sinaduel> what exactly is "swap"
<leif_> or ubuntu
<nandemonai> sinaduel, virtual memory
<sinaduel> virtual memory....as in it doesn't actually exist?
<volvoguy> hey guys. now that i'm done playing with xgl/compiz, i've switched back to xorg but i'm missing my window borders/title bar. i'm guessing metacity isn't running. any idea how to get it back?
<bimberi> cyberic_s: only if you use an apt tool (eg. apt-get) is the package not available in the repositories?
<dhalgren> \leave
<nandemonai> sinaduel, like a page file in winblows.. meaning its memory on hdd space not from 'real' memory or ram
<sinaduel> ohhh okay, thankyou for explaining
<colm> volvoguy, try Alt+F2 -> metacity
<nandemonai> np
<cyberic_s> its opera
<cyberic_s> most of the packages in the repositories are out dates
<cyberic_s> *outdated
<AntMaz0> colm so i type that command in terminal and the name of the iso image right just making sure
<cyberic_s> I got it going now
<volvoguy> colm, Alt+F2 doesn't do anything.
<cyberic_s> one more question, then I am good
<lewwy> heh I have a question
<dentist> any clues on the java guys?
<colm> AntMaz0, yes, your iso image name
<cyberic_s> how do you forse the refresh of the applications menu
<lewwy> If /quit and /part were sitting in a tree, and /part fell out, who would be left?
<bimberi> cyberic_s: killall gnome-panel
<AntMaz0> ubotu tell dentist: about java
<colm> volvoguy, open a terminal and type metacity
<bimberi> cyberic_s: seems drastic but works :)
<cyberic_s> thanks
<cyberic_s> you have been a big help
<AntMaz0> ok hanks then i assume unmount to unmount it
<bimberi> cyberic_s: yw :)
<volvoguy> colm, can do. will that set it back permanently?
<colm> yes
<colm> volvoguy, not sure...
<AntMaz0> ubotu tell dentist about java
<volvoguy> colm, ok. thanks. if it doesn't, i can get 'em back manually until i figure it out. :)
<colm> volvoguy, you might need to type "metacity --replace &"
<volvoguy> colm, i think i tried that, but i just did it again. i'll see if it sticks after i restart x.
<colm> volvoguy, try saving your session on exit...  don't know if metacity is included, but worth a shot
<colm> volvoguy, yes metacity is in your session, so saving session on exit should fix
<volvoguy> colm, i must have made a typo before. the "--replace" seems to have done the trick. thanks!
<paperboy> hi all
<phbc50> hello
<dentist> !javadebs
<sinaduel> on kubuntu, how does one change the clock from 24 hour to 12 hour clock
<colm> volvoguy, goodstuff.
<_root_> has anybody compiled multipath-tools ?
<_root_> i am getting dereferencing pointer errors
<kos> im trying to install ubuntu 6.04 but on boot it says: /dev/ram does not exist
<kos> (this is my first time installing ubuntu)
<elkbuntu> kos, system specs?
<MASH4077> just plugged in a usb external drive. how do I get Ubuntu to see it?
<kos> elkbuntu, p4, 512mb ram, 60gb hdd
<gnomefreak> kos: that sounds like a bad either iso or burn i dont think thats a hardware issue
<gnomefreak> kos: can i make a suggestion? since its your first time you might wanna start with 5.10
<elkbuntu> MASH4077, is it not showing up in 'Places' or places -> mount?
<tomaj> whats an IM program that supports msn voice convos?
<p0windah> tomaj: msn messenger ?
<gnomefreak> tomaj: gaim does i thought
<p0windah> gnomefreak: since when ?
<tomaj> p0windah, on ubuntu obviously
<tomaj> gnomefreak, nah i cant find it in menu
<gnomefreak> p0windah: thats where the i thought comes in
<kos> gnomefreak, impossible for me to get my hands onto a 5.10 version until it gets shipped to the middle of the ocean :)
* gnomefreak hates msn everything
<tomaj> i just want voice chat thats compatible with windows really
<paperboy> lol
<p0windah> tomaj: according to gaim.sf.net gaim2 beta still does not support voice - in any capacity
<elkbuntu> kos then where did you get 6.04?
<gnomefreak> kos: youu can download and burn it as you did with 6.04 and 6.04 is unstable
<MASH4077> gnomefreak, I do not see anything listed in there. I checked in media and mnt.
<deeler> i've set up a terminal server with Xvnc, works fine, but when i log out of the windowmanager, the gdm-greeter doesn't appear anymore... i have to respawn the Xvnc for that ... any idea how to solve this ?
<tomaj> p0windah, hmm ok
<p0windah> tomaj: skype is your best bet right now
<tomaj> p0windah, ok thanks
<p0windah> tomaj: be aware there is a device locking issue with skype tho
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kos about dapper
<tomaj> p0windah, device locking?
<MASH4077> gnomefreak, I just plugged it in. Will Ubuntu see it and set it up?
<Kwipt> Hi could anyone tell me where chost cflags info is in ubuntu?
<flo> hiho...does anybone know the command to downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<kdean06> Anybody up for a round of "What's going on?" dealing with my wonky ethernet cards? It's a long type-out..
<gnomefreak> MASH4077: huh?
<gnomefreak> flo: you dont
<gnomefreak> flo:  you have to re-install breezy
<MASH4077> gnomefreak, the usb hd
<Syns> worked
<flo> damn
<ALL4N> ef
<gnomefreak> MASH4077: i dont know?
<p0windah> tomaj: last time I checked, there is a documented bug with skype:linux, whereby it does not release the sound device after you use it - preventing other apps using your sound device
<flo> ok...thx
<tomaj> p0windah, oh ok
<tomaj> p0windah, fuck that then lol
<tomaj> i mean
<tomaj> p0windah, never mind that then
<p0windah> tomaj: you will need to hack in asynch sound support into ubuntu too, but its possible :)
<MASH4077> elkbuntu, it doesn't show up in media or mnt
<tomaj> p0windah, lol nvm ill just live without voice conversations
<kdean06> I am running a server install, and also adding VHCS2-2.4.7.1 per the Debian/Ubuntu install guide. All goes well, but as soon as I finish, and log in, my ethernet card dies and prompts a lot of (to me) gibberish. It's done this on Debian and on Ubuntu, with two different ethernet cards in two PCI slots.
<p0windah> tomaj: if you think thats a hastle, you should try playing around with multihead in ubuntu :)
<tomaj> p0windah, i dont even want to know what multihead is lol, its sounds kinda kinky tho
<p0windah> tomaj: using more than one monitor on your computer
<Madpilot> tomaj: multiple monitors - kinkiness depends on what he's viewing on all those monitors! :P
<tomaj> p0windah, oh isnt that easy? dont you just use the control pannel?
<X_Billy> something interesting happened the other night, and i would like your opinions on why
<p0windah> tomaj: what control panel ?
<tomaj> p0windah, what card?
<X_Billy> the other night, my internet connection was barely there, so anyway, i try to use linux, my ubuntu version start booting up, it stops for a while on the part where it synchronizes the time with that at an ubuntu website, then went on booting, the random number generator failed, but everything else was fine. Then I enter my user name and pass but I'm locked out of my box? I use recovery mode to get back into my box, but I'm wondering why I was locked out
<cyberic_s> anybody know of a jre package
<X_Billy> in the first place. This happened one other time when my internet stopped working
<p0windah> tomaj: for ati right now there are several device drivers you can "try" - all of which will require you to manually edit your xorg.conf to get multihead working
<tomaj> p0windah, fglrx doesnt work with control pannel?
<cyberic_s> I have tried in vein to get the self extracting file off of suns website to work
<p0windah> tomaj: and none of the methods to do it are superior to the others, each has a major downside..
<tomaj> tell cyberic_s about java
<tomaj> !tell cyberic_s about java
<`JD> Anyone know how to install Auacious?
<`JD> I'm stuck on this command line thing
<tomaj> gtg
<tomaj> thanks for helps guys
<tomaj> help even
<X_Billy> um, excuse me, not to sound rude, but if anyone could spare a moment of their time
<MASH4077> can anyone assist me in setting up a external usb hd?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<gnomefreak> MASH4077:  is it not listed in removable devices?
<cyberic_s> good info, but I am having a problem with repositories coming form ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: what country code are you using?
<gnomefreak> and what is your problem?
<munzir> hi, /var/run/mysqld permissions are 770 which means any user besides mysql and root can't access the database which is a problem (no?) so i chmod it to 775 but whenever I restart the PC it again changed automatically to 770, what am I missing please?
<MASH4077> gnomefreak, is that under file system?
<cyberic_s> Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cyberic_s> not I guess
<gnomefreak> MASH4077: system>prefferences>removable drives and media
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: try sudo apt-get update again if that doesnt work can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<cyberic_s> k
<paperboy> incredible, my new Nokia 6280 just works fine when connected to usb, no software requaired ...
<paperboy> full support
<cyberic_s> not getting that problem anymore
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: update fixed it?
<cyberic_s> yeah
<cyberic_s> but...
<gnomefreak> but????
<`JD> Wait...
<`JD> Whats the command to set the directory...
<cyberic_s> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cyberic_s> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cyberic_s> is only available from another source
* gnomefreak waiting 
<`JD> Its sudo... somthing...
<cyberic_s> so
<cyberic_s> must be a new version of jre
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: use synaptic for that
<MASH4077> gnomefreak, I have 5 tabs in Removable Drives and Media. None of those tabs list devices.
<cyberic_s> ok will search for j2re
<gnomefreak> :( sorry MASH4077
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: search for blackdown
<gnomefreak> MASH4077: i really have never mounted anything from ubuntu :( other than what is normally mounted like cdroms
<cyberic_s> nothing
<cyberic_s> hrm
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: do you have multiverse enabled?
<cyberic_s> I dont think so
<`JD> How do I set terminal to home?
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: only other way to get java than is to download and install it from java site or javadebs but enabling multiverse is easiest
<gnomefreak> `JD: it starts off as home if you changed it and want back into home type cd than hit enter
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cyberic_s about multiverse
<cyberic_s> I added "multiverse" to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: you need universe infront of it
<chrome> can anyone recommend an identd that will work to forward identd requests to machines behind a NAT firewall (iptables on linux)
<gnomefreak> so it would read us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe multivers
<gnomefreak> e
<Demigod> how can i mount the cd drive?
<Madpilot> Demigod: it should automount when you put a CD in it
<munzir> hi, I found that my /var/run/mysqld directory in my ubuntu system is set to 770 and owned by mysql.root I set it to 775 so that any user can connect to mysql but when I restart the PC it again changed to 770, what am I missing please?
<pdc303> Demigod: try  mount /media/cdrom
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: im not sure how many repos you need to do that too off the top of head but i sent you instructions for enabling universe and multiverse from ubotu
<cyberic_s> ok I got it
<Demigod> thanks
* gnomefreak just starting 2nd cup of coffee :( still kinda sleeping
<pdc303> Demigod: "mount <device>" or "mount <folder>" will mount a device. Have a look at /etc/fstab to see what your devices are set as and where they mount to
<flodine> anyone using dapper today
<gnomefreak> flodine: yes
<coNP> flodine: me
<pdc303> yep
<virus> I'm having some troubles with Dapper - after upgrading from Hoary to dapper it doesn't find my /dev/hda5 anymore... after adding them manually it does boot, but DMA is off ... and besides having to add them manualy when booting the system is ugly. ;-)
* speyer sal alll
<Demigod> i got this message
<Demigod> root@linux:/etc# ./fstab
<Demigod> bash: ./fstab: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> Demigod: sudo
<pdc303> Demigod: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ompaul> virus, can you take your conversation about dapper to #ubuntu+1
<coNP> Demigod: why do you want to run 'fstab'?
<flodine> gnomefreak running solid or just ok
<virus> ompaul, okie.
<gnomefreak> flodine: it has its dependency issues still but not too bad i still wouldnt run it on everyday pc
<pdc303> Demigod: fstab is not available to 'normal' users. You have to 'sudo' to gain root privelages to view it
<Demigod> to see whats my devices are set as and where they mount to
<cyberic_s> well guys thanks for all the help
<cyberic_s> gnite
<flodine> gnomefreak you on 32 bit
<gnomefreak> flodine: i can tell you more tomorrow  after this kernel upgrade
<X_Billy> hi everyone, i recently lost internet connection for a while, when i tried booting my ubuntu version of linux, the random number generator failed to boot and i ended up locked out of my box (my pass wouldn't work), anyway i used recovery mode to get back into linux but i'm perplexed as to why i was locked out of the internet in the first place? Does anyone know why and how to prevent it from happening in the future. This happened another time my internet wa
<X_Billy> s down.
<gnomefreak> yes 32bit all the way
<theking_2100> hi every one
<Demigod> pdc303 Demigod: sudo gedit /etc/fstab<--- its all blank
<cyberic_s> do you guys have a special location you put programs that do not have a install
<nbound> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: what do you mean?
<g3dd0e> golly dont we all love our linux
<cyberic_s> like I just downloaded limewire, but right now its "installed" on my desktop
<pdc303> Demigod: not possible!
<gnomefreak> cyberic_s: either desktop or home those are the 2 i use
<g3dd0e> instead of limewire, use frostwire
<pdc303> Demigod: sudo mount -l        then
<g3dd0e> limewire crashes too much
<cyberic_s> ok
<g3dd0e> use automatix
<pdc303> Demigod: that will just list your mounts/mount points
<g3dd0e> to install it
<gnomefreak> no dont use automatix
<gsuveg> re
<g3dd0e> whats wrong with automatix?
<theking_2100> can someone help me?
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<g3dd0e> i used it...
<Demigod> yup
<Demigod> thats better :D
<g3dd0e> hmmm
<gsuveg> can i make trash-folder on samba server ?
<Demigod> cheers by the way
<cyberic_s> I will not use it
<g3dd0e> it didnt really do me any trouble
<gnomefreak> use easyubuntu
<cyberic_s> dont like that sounds of that
<gnomefreak> g3dd0e: just because you dont see it doesnt mean it didnt
<gorthaug> hi
<ZyntaxError> Can anyone tell me where i cand find info about the command lsusb? the man pages dont really say that mutch
<gnomefreak> its a major security risk and you might never see it
<gorthaug> i'm in dapper and i can't hear the pc speaker  someone known why??
<theking_2100> i need some help pls
<AMDXP> gnomefreak i see where to download easyubuntu but how do you start it
<g3dd0e> how can i fix the security risk?
<gorthaug> some one in dapper whit the same problem?
<gnomefreak> theking_2100: ask your question
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<theking_2100> how can i install my wifi card
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell theking_2100 about wifi
<theking_2100> gnomefreak i tried last night with soundray
<Demigod> how do i know the space on the hdd i got left?
<g3dd0e> how can i prevent anything happening to my computer, after already using automatix?
<gnomefreak> theking_2100: i have never had the urge to use a wireless card so that is the best i know
<gnomefreak> g3dd0e: the damage is done already more than likely
<gorthaug> someone in dapper?
<g3dd0e> what exactly damage does it do?
<gnomefreak> g3dd0e: and from my understanding unistalling it isnt very helpful but ive never used it
<AMDXP> theking_2100 is your card supported?
<theking_2100> gnomefreak i ve tryed quite a lot thing and it didn't work
<nbound> theking_2100, u can try ndiswrapper
<theking_2100> AMDXP supported but no driver for linux
<nbound> ubotu tell theking_2100 about ndiswrapper
<theking_2100> nbound yes
<AMDXP> yeah you have to try ndiswrapper
<theking_2100> says that the driver is invalid
<nbound> then ur not using the right file :P
<Syns> auto dhcp keeps putting my routers ip addy in /etc/resolv.conf.. how do i stop that?
<Madpilot> Demigod: one easy way is to type "df -h" in a terminal (without the quotes)
<theking_2100> but i took the file from windows and windows uses those file
<g3dd0e> i dont understand exactly what security risk automatix causes
<rockyburt> here's a question, the bcm43xx-based interface that gets loaded automatically for my bcm43xx wireless doesn't work, so i need to use ndiswrapper, but i can't figure out how the new wireless gets configured (its not in /etc/network/interfaces) -- how do i disable the bcm43xx based interface? or make it use ndiswrapper ?
<g3dd0e> what can they do, hack my computer now or something?
<nbound> theking_2100, was it an .ini file?
<ZyntaxError> What is pipes? where can i read about it?
<nbound> ZyntaxError, google it :)
<theking_2100> .sys and there is the same name .inf , i install the . inf
<AMDXP> g3dd0e no but it supposedly changes some key files and it could crash your system later on down the road and you would end up re-installing your system
<g3dd0e> ohhh thank you AMDXP, then thats no problem as I'm just testing ubuntu
<rich00> hi all
<nbound> theking_2100, and that was all? the rprobly should be more than those 2 files
<gnomefreak> ZyntaxError: a pipe is |
<Nameeater> ZyntaxError: http://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en&q=unix+pipes&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<theking_2100> nbound ?
<Syns> auto dhcp keeps putting my routers ip addy in /etc/resolv.conf.. how do i stop that?
<nbound> there probly*
<theking_2100> nbound a third one .ca i think
<gnomefreak> time for class see everyone tomorrow
<ZyntaxError> thanks
<nbound> theking_2100, normally a company will put setup files and stuff so windblows noobs can install it emselves
<nbound> which makes me think uve got the wrong bunch of files
<bimberi> Syns: Either fix your DHCP server so that it gives out the right settings or lock resolv.conf so that even root can't modify it - "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" (chattr -i unlocks it)
<munzir> Hi, in my 6.04 ubuntu /var/run/mysqld is chmod to 770 on each restart, I can't find which script does this, any help? it should be 775
<rockyburt> so does anyone know how i can recongfigure the module used by my wireless device (currently mapped to eth1) ?
<theking_2100> nbound should i explor my cd then and input all the file i found . inf?
<LoPMX> hi, what is the maximal block size for ext2?
<theking_2100> what are the extension needed in ndiswrapper
<nandemonai> Will I ever be content?
<nbound> theking_2100, no, u should find the right driver (probably download it from website, for newest version), then point ndiswrapper to the file it needs
<nandemonai> maybe I'll just google it...
<nbound> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nbound> there u go theking_2100
<mjr> LoPMX, 4k
<gaso> Does anybody know, ahy, when I typ IP of my FTP(vsftpd) server in mozilla, it doesn't direct me on my directory tree. I have to type anonymous@IP and then works OK
<Arafangion> LoPMX: Personally, I would just use the three main "types" of content described in the man page, mainly the one optimized for news (small files), or large files, or 'normal'.
<MilaNL> i have a question
<LoPMX> hmmm
<MilaNL> can i install dapper 6.04 on a fakeraid disk?
<LoPMX> hmmm, what is the difference between buffers and spoolers?
<LoPMX> i'm asking as i got some questions to solve
<Syns> thanks
<gaso> Does anybody know, ahy, when I typ IP of my FTP(vsftpd) server in mozilla, it doesn't direct me on my directory tree. I have to type anonymous@IP and then works OK
<theking_2100> nbound ok i will try thx
<gaso> Does anybody know, why, when I type IP of my FTP(vsftpd) server in mozilla, it doesn't direct me on my directory tree. I have to type anonymous@IP and then works OK, could it be done without anonymous username, how?
* nandemonai shrugs
<nandemonai> I dont use anon ftp servers so no idea I'm afraid
<larsemil> whats the problem when the gdesklets graphs always show 100%
<nandemonai> as in cpu at 100%
<nandemonai> ?
<larsemil> nandemonai, exactly. but it is not at 100%
<nandemonai> meaning u have checked top or something and that's not the case just the desklet showing full?
<mgiles> heh.. I made the mistake of upgrading to dapper a few days ago (5 days) and now I have no ETH0, when I d a dmesg I get "eth0: VIA Rhine II and eth0: MII PHY found at address ...  any idea's on how I can get this thing back on the network?
<gaso> Maybe anon FTP direction to dir tree, has something with mozilla, with wget works ok.
<larsemil> nandemonai, all my desklets are showing 100%, cpu, mem, hd. but only the graphs. the desklets also prompt the correct values in  a text.
<nandemonai> ahh okies.. that is odd.. sorry no idea what would cause that
<nandemonai> gaso, try firefox
<visik7> anyone got wpasupplicant work with ipw2200 ?
<theking_2100> hi
<theking_2100> i just want to know what the equivalent command to make install in ubuntu
<nandemonai> depends what exactly you mean
<davide> theking_2100: ???
<davide> you mean with Makefile ?
<theking_2100> davide soory i m a noob
<mgiles> heh.. I made the mistake of upgrading to dapper a few days ago (5 days) and now I have no ETH0, when I d a dmesg I get "eth0: VIA Rhine II and eth0: MII PHY found at address ...  any idea's on how I can get this thing back on the network?
<davide> to install a just compiled program?
<nandemonai> Use apt to retrieve and install software
<davide> or something else?
<theking_2100> davidei find a tutorial to install drivers
<davide> if they are drivers, I cannot help
<theking_2100> davide and it says to type in 'make install'
<davide> theking_2100, type make install
<nandemonai> if you need to compile something you cannot get through apt then install build-essential to get gcc and make
<davide> if it doesn't work
<davide> you need to be root
<davide> then type sudo make install
<davide> and type your password
<nandemonai> theking_2100, it wont work unless u have gcc and make installed which is not the default
<theking_2100> ah
<theking_2100> thats why
<nandemonai> theking_2100, unless u already have u need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<theking_2100> nandemonai ok thx
<nandemonai> np
<nandemonai> unless u have to I wouldnt suggest building anything on ubuntu.. thats what the apt repos are for
<nandemonai> that being said I did get rtorrent compiled and installed today on ubuntu64
<nandemonai> As it isnt in the repos for breezy only dapper..
<malte> does tome work for anyone here? i get "tome: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libXaw.so.6: undefined symbol: xawPrintShellWidgetClass" when trying to run it, installed from apt-get
<malte> it's version 2.3.1
<theking_2100> nandemonai what i should do now ? it says no rule to make target 'install'
<nandemonai> have you done a ./configure then make then sudo make install?
<nandemonai> also check out the INSTALL file in the package dir for extra info
<theking_2100> nandemonai no
<nandemonai> that would be why
<theking_2100> ok
<nandemonai> ALWAYS read the manual first especially when messing with system stuff
<nandemonai> else you'll be reinstalling in no time
<theking_2100> nandemonai what i m suppose to do replace the . by what?
<mgiles> heh.. I made the mistake of upgrading to dapper a few days ago (5 days) and now I have no ETH0, when I d a dmesg I get "eth0: VIA Rhine II and eth0: MII PHY found at address ...  any idea's on how I can get this thing back on the network?
<nandemonai> theking_2100, read both the INSTALL and README
<nm> mgiles: what sort of output do you get from ifconfig
<mgiles> nothing but lo
<nm> :/
<nm> rough
<nandemonai> ifconfig -a
<nandemonai> ?
<mgiles> nandemonai, ahh that is interesting I get an "eth0_clas
<mgiles> nandemonai, "eth0_clas"
<nandemonai> very odd
<pescez> hola guys
<pescez> what does it mean the smp extension for the kernel?
<nm> pescez: SMP is for multiple processors
<nm> or dual cores, hyperthreading, etc..
<highvoltage> and for CPU's that support hyperthreadig
<nm> if you have such a setup, enable it
<nandemonai> mgiles, that basically shows all interfaces even if down, dont know how to help you though
<luite> I used to have hardware accelerated opengl using xorg-driver-fglrx, but I disabled it a while ago because of some problems. I've installed it again to see if it is better now, but opengl is still done with mesa. the fglrx driver is used in xorg.conf. how can I enable it again for opengl?
<mgiles> bugger
<theking_2100> nandemonai where are the installed package , in wich folder?
<nm> mgiles: can you pastebin your ifconfig -a output
<mgiles> nm, umm no network connection... how would I do that?
<nandemonai> theking_2100, its not installed if you havnt even configured it.. where ever you unziped the archive is where it will be
<nm> mgiles: how are you on irc now?
<nandemonai> diff machine im betting
<theking_2100> ok
<mgiles> nm, on a seperate laptop
<nm> well, write the info down
<nm> or...start messing around with different kernel modules
<Unicorn_Giggles> how can I assign Super_R + L to perform the Lock Screen command? Keyboard shortcuts wont accept Super_R + anything else
<nandemonai> or use a usb stick if ur ultra lazy like me
<elkbuntu> or put it in a txt file and burn it to cd
<pescez> i got a simple desktop machine with an amd athlon processor, do i need smp?
<elkbuntu> or on a floppy if those still exist
* nandemonai snickers
<nm> pescez: no
<pescez> nm, thanks ;)
<mgiles> nandemonai, didn't think of that.. I've got an old 8 meg usb key.. whats the url to the pastebin?
<nandemonai> a while cd for one txt file?
<elkbuntu> pastebin.com or...
<elkbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<nandemonai> pastebin.com
<nandemonai> I gtg seeya round ppl
<mgiles> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<nandemonai> I love you ubotu
<virus> is there an expert mode for the ubuntu installer that works just like the good'ol debian installer?
<virus> 'expert' is just a bit too noisy
<ablomen> virus: yah just enter expert
<ablomen> thats the installer i know of debian
<mgiles> nm nandemonai : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9114
<nandemonai> sry mgiles I outta here gl
<Billy> hi, what is the difference between dvd release and ordinary cd release of ubuntu?
<virus> ablomen, i don't remember it being THAT noisy. But maybe the newest installer of debian is really just the same.
<mjr> Billy, mostly that both Gnome and KDE fit on the same disk (plus perhaps some other nonessential stuff, not sure)
<nm> mgiles: try ifconfig eth0_clas up <ip>
<ablomen> virus: i think so, but why not use the normal installer?
<virus> The last time I installed debian was with the 3.1 net install cd
<nm> and then ping that ip
<iBalo> What's the best allround filesystem to use for ubuntu (reiser? xfs?, certainly not ext3)
<virus> ablomen, I'd like to specify my IP address instead of using my DHCP, specify a domain name during boot time, etc.
<nm> ibalo: ext3 or reiserfs
<virus> s/boot time/install time/
<decaf> iBalo: depends on your needs.
<virus> I'm just not that lazy to let the ubuntu installer decide all for me. :P
<nm> virus: edit /etc/network/interfaces, and change 'dhcp' to 'static' for the interface in question, and then add gateway, netmask, and address lines
<ablomen> virus: theres a option for that... when the cd bootloader starts try the F* buttions
<iBalo> No particular needs, just standard office/mail/web stuff. ext3 is too slow, anybody using xfs?
<mgiles> nm, I get eth0_clas: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device   SIOCSIFADDR: no such device
<virus> nm,  I know how the interfaces file works. I guess I just don't like the newest debian installer *sigh*
<nm> mgiles: problem with the driver
<nm> <- not so hot on trying to 'support' dapper
<virus> Anyways - usualy you don't install your system every day. ;)
<nm> until it's officially released
<nm> virus: i don't use debian myself, and i don't recommend anyone else does either
<nm> virus: :P
<decaf> iBalo: reiserfs is faster then ext3 and it's best for small files (code?). xfs is great for very big storage. reiserfs can shrink, xfs cannot.
<virus> nm, I use debian for client and servers - just gave ubuntu a shot as I wanted to see how they're doing. :)
<iBalo> ahh, good point. So is XFS _expandable_ ?
<Billy> thanks mjr
<paperboy> what about aegis anti-virus?
<mgiles> nm, :-/ I wish I could just force an upgrade/reload from the lates CD image..  that might fix it..
<Unicorn_Giggles> what is the command to lock the screen?
<virus> nm, and it's really nice I must say.
<ZyntaxError> Can anyone explain the "tree command"? Dont really know what to google for.. just get the map tree allt the time.. plz?
<nm> virus: it's decent so far, yeah, i'm using it as a terminal server
<decaf> iBalo: all four filesystems can grow, online (mounted)
<iBalo> thx for the info... I think i'm going to try a flight4 install on xfs, just for curiosity
<virus> nm, I've been playing with lots of distributions in the past and the ones that really rocked on thet rocky way were Crux and Debian (of course also Ubuntu as a debian based distro)
<decaf> iBalo: take a look at LVM also.
<nm> virus: i'm more of a gentoo fan
<virus> nm, even Gentoo - the killer distro as some ppl say - just sucked. The package manager is just crap. Burried my system twice - without even using a single unstable package.
<virus> Probably they fixed that - but I still got a bad feeling when hearing the name gentoo. :-/
<nm> virus: i've heard people say that, they usually just weren't doing things right, sorry to say ;)
<ablomen> lol i have to agree with virus, i just tried to install gentoo again yesterday but its just impossible ;P
<nm> hehe
<nm> i've done it so many times i don't need to read the install guide
<ablomen> iv got to installing gnome but after that it just exploded
<virus> nm, when gentoo works it's fine - but if anything is broken you're pretty up to you. The support channels are full of script kiddies trying to play CS on their box ... no serious discussion possible
<nm> ablomen: i wouldn't recommend using gentoo if you're installing xorg, gnome, etc.., i have used it as a desktop, but i mostly use linux for servers
<virus> nm,  anyways - the documentation of gentoo rocks
<decaf> I want to put a symlink to a library (.so) how can I set this link as a part of library's package, so I can remove it with package later?
<Billy> ne1 here installed a winmodem?
<virus> nm, I guess I'll give gentoo a try in a few months - maybe until then they got a solid package manager up and running that doesn't break the whole system on every occasion. ;)
<ablomen> nm, whell for servers i just love debian, apt-get does it fast ;)
<nm> i use CLI-only for servers, i think that's why we've had different experiences with it
<nm> heh
<robbie_> will debian unstable packages install in ubuntu?
<ablomen> robbie_: some will, if the dependecies are good
<virus> robbie_, they will - if you are to accept lots of dependency problems. :)
<Billy> ne1 here installed a winmodem?
<decaf> robbie_: you can get sources and build them. this mostly works. debian packages comes with easy build scripts
<virus> robbie_, some packages work fine (like java-package) some others won't intstall and/or work properly.
<ablomen> Billy: try googling on linmodem
<mgiles> is there a good irc channel for dapper support?
<Billy> i did im havin pppoe problems
<nm> mgiles: #ubuntu+1 perhaps, i havn't gone there
<ablomen> Billy: buy a router, saves you a lot of trouble :P
<decaf> Billy: winmodems are dial-up modems
<decaf> Billy: I think you have an adsl modem. which one?
<ufo> how do i get rid of all that sudo shit
<Billy> say adsl decaf
<Billy> decaf: im on a bt usb adsl modem
<decaf> Billy: bt ?
<Billy> decaf: im using the eciadsl but i just cant install the .deb package dues to pppoe
<Billy> decaf: yeah, BT, its a service provider which also provides the modem
<stu> stick with ubuntu - I use it as my main games box. D3 Q4 UTvarious version - Cedega -Guildwars GTA all CS HL2 etc - Much better than window$
<Billy> decaf: BT Voyager USB Modem
<decaf> Billy: where is the .deb?
<Billy> decaf: hold on, ill get u a direct link
<Billy> decaf: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/eciadsl-usermode_0.11-1_i386.deb
<ZyntaxError> what is the command for listing only all the folders? tree -? (cant find it in --help)
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: you can do "find / | grep /"
<decaf> Billy: seems installed fine
<ablomen> that lists all the folders on your system ;)
<Billy> decaf: did u install ubuntu using dvd or cd?
<Billy> decaf: and what version?
<decaf> Billy: send the error message to pastebin
<ZyntaxError> thanks but in interested in the tree command.. dont get what its alla about..
<decaf> Billy: breezy, net install
<Billy> decaf: pastebin?? im downloadin the ubuntu dvd installation now and gonna give that a try
<decaf> Billy:   pastebin is for "paste". check channel topic
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: you can look in "man tree"
<Billy> decaf: kk hold on
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: there you can find more than with --help
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: i did but its 700+ lines long and i didnt even understand the basic bit
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: i think "tree -d" is wat you want
<Billy> decaf
<Billy> decaf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9117
<Billy> decaf: and i have install pppoe
<_NaN_> how can I add a link to the gnome-terminal in the panel?
<ablomen> _NaN_: try right-clicking on the terminal in the menu and then "add launcher to panne;"
<LadyNikon> hey how do i apt-get the debian packages?
<LadyNikon> to go with the ubuntu ones?
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: i just gets "Command not found" but there is a man page for it ?
<Billy> decaf: did u install using the dvd version?
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: yes that that man tree thing
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: ? i cant seam to use the command but there is a man page for it?
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: but "tree -d " works
<_NaN_> thanks ablomen
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: nope
<ablomen> _NaN_: any time
<decaf> Billy: I installed directly from internet. and I have just 256 kbps.
<shanonx> install question: .... if i have a 64bit computer, but its not AMD, should I get the 64bit install ISO or go with the x86 one?
<ejofee> my vlc sub font is very uglily blurred. what can i do about it? i tried every combination of settings i could think of.
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: try "sudo apt-get install tree" first then
<Billy> decaf: i mean ubuntu?
<decaf> Billy: it's possible to install debian based distros directly from internet
<ablomen> ejofee: you can try mplayer
<Billy> :o really
<decaf> ubotu: tell Billy about universe
<Billy> how do u get the connection with no OS
<decaf> Billy: you can get a mini bootcd for example.
<Billy> :p coool
<decaf> Billy: add universe and multiverse repos, then try again
<Billy> decaf: wouldnt the repos be downloaded of the net?
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: tree is just a command for listing all the folders, files etc? right?
<decaf> Billy: do a    "apt-get -f install"    before that
<Billy> i did that
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: yes
<ejofee> ablomen: how can i use mplayer from vlc?
<decaf> Billy: how did you connect to chat with us?
<Billy> im on a winxp machine
<ablomen> ejofee: not from vlc, just use mplayer
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: thanks
<ablomen> ejofee: mplayer has a gui frontend to (gmplayer) you can just play your movies with tha
<decaf> Billy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rp-pppoe/pppoe_3.5-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: np any time
<Billy> srya bout that
<Billy> got the link thanks
<Billy> decaf: where can i find the .deb for build-essentials too?
<decaf> yw Billy
<decaf> Billy: build-essential is a task package. this means its an empty package depends on others. gcc, gpp, libc6-dev etc.
<Billy> darn it
<Billy> decaf: so is there no way i could get hold of it without having to route through all the fodlers
<Billy> folders*
<ablomen> Billy: apt-get -d build-essential?
<Exxpert> alright.. now i got in trouble again,, was modiyfing my gnome panels and i have switched loginscreen, now the login works ok but after i have filled it in and logins, the thing tries to load the desktop and then starts loginscreen again.. can i reset desktop to default again in some way?
<Billy> ablomen: what will that do?
<ablomen> Billy: -d means download only
<Billy> thats perfect :p thanks... something else i wanted to ask...
<ablomen> Billy: but i dont know if it is what you want
<Billy> yeah, where does it save it?
<decaf> ablomen: he is on windows now :)
<ejofee> ablomen: vlc has advanced playlist features, like automatically playing a segment of a movie.
<ablomen> ejofee: yeah i know but thoes that mather on a movie?
<ablomen> decaf: lol oops :P
<ablomen> Billy: that only works on  a debian pc ;)
<ablomen> Billy: debian/ubuntu
<fish> ubuntu is free for shipping?
<Billy> decaf: i have ubuntu on vmware
<shanonx> if I have a 64bit intel computer, should I get the 64 bit install iso, or the regular x86 one, on the site the 64bit install has (AMD) so I didnt know if it was for both or not.
<ablomen> fish: yeah you can just oder free cds
<Billy> so i can download from there and put it on a flashdisk
<Billy> (i want to install ubuntu properly on my hard drive)
<decaf> Billy: then get packages in vmware.  /var/cache/apt/archives
<anlong> ok
<ejofee> ablomen: i need to make a compilation of movies which will look cool on vlc. i can alternate all sorts of sequences. vlc's playlist can do miracle things in this way, without me having to edit the .avis themselves.
<Billy> decaf: when it comes time to install how would i install them from disk?
<decaf> Billy: universe repo includes an eci-adsl package too. checked now.
<fish> thx
<ablomen> ejofee: ok than i don know
<Billy> :o
<anlong> speeck french
<ejofee> (please immagine there's a comma between "movies" and "which")
<decaf> Billy: dpkg -i <package>
<Billy> thanks, ill have a look now
<fish> i need linux for ubuntu or its an privat OS?
<anlong> bye*
<ablomen> fish: linux for ubuntu? :/
<ablomen> fish: ubuntu is a linux flafour
<decaf> what's a privat os?
<decaf> fish: what's your native language? may be someone can help
<Exxpert> decaf: you dont a clue on my problem?.. sorry to bother but you are the one most active..:-)
<ufo> how do i change the keyboard layout
<decaf> Exxpert: unfortunately I'm good at hardware and networks
<Exxpert> bad luck for me..
<Exxpert> :-)
<ablomen> Exxpert: try running "sudo gdmsetup"
<Exxpert> is there any chance of running that in consolemode?,, cant get into X
<ablomen> Exxpert: ouch no sorry its a gui
<ablomen> Exxpert: erm.. try "dpkg --reconfigure gdm"
<decaf> Exxpert: what was the problem first?
<Exxpert> "was modiyfing my gnome panels and i have switched loginscreen, now the login works ok but after i have filled it in and logins, the thing tries to load the desktop and then starts loginscreen again.. can i reset desktop to default again in some way?"
<ufo> where should change the console keyboard layout?
<Exxpert> i thnik i messed up the panels in some way..:-/
<ablomen> Exxpert: ah did you try to change the session to gnome Failsafe or something?
<Exxpert> same thing..:-/
<Billy> decaf: cant find the the eciadsl package? :\
<ablomen> Exxpert: try to remove your .gnome/.gnome2 folders in the home dir
<Billy> decaf: tried apt-get install eciadsl, eciadsl-usermode, eci-adsl
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<farous> Exposure: before doing that try creating a new account and logging into it
<decaf> Billy: did you enable universe? as ubotu (our wonderfull bot) told you before
<Billy> make him tell me again wud u? :p
<decaf> ubotu: tell Billy about universe
<Billy> decaf: thanks
<alex_shd> hello
<alex_shd> what's up
<ablomen> Exxpert: look at what farous said
<Exxpert> ablomen: could you give me the correct code to delete the whole catalog?,, im a neewbie im afraid..
<Exxpert> or create a new user..
<farous> Exxpert: or try using ctrl alt F1 and login using a terminal
<[fish] > s.
<[fish] > .
<paperboy> f2
<mgiles> how do I choose a different kernel at boot?
<decaf> Exxpert: rm -rf ~/.gnom*
<paperboy> it ctrl + alt + f2
<ablomen> Exxpert: first try "sudo useradd -p password username" first (for making a user and then log in as that user
<Hobbsee> mgiles: select the one you want in grub, at first boot
<decaf> mgiles: press <ESC>
<Billy> decaf i wouldnt be able to do this with no net connection wud ui
<Billy> i*
<Billy> do these packages come with the DVD version?
<Angel_Dex> Hello
<decaf> Billy: don't you have connection in vmware?
<snikker> hi how can make java-sun the default jvm instead of gcj?
<Billy> yeah decaf, but im thinkin about when i move to no connection when its installed properly
<Angel_Dex> what can cuase a bad block on a HD?
<roico> how can i downgrade doko's oo to the dfault oo?
<decaf> Billy: I'm not sure, but I think all universe is included in dvd, not multiverse.
<ablomen> Angel_Dex: old age of the hd.. forone
<Angel_Dex> ablomen brand new 120gig well kinda new itsbeen in its box for a year or so now i just used it
<decaf> Angel_Dex: this means your disk has not much time.
<Billy> decaf: when u use the command -d install where is the package saved?
<Exxpert> ablomen: cant login the new user..:-S
<roico> how can i downgrade doko's openoffice?
<ablomen> Angel_Dex: if you can still return it ill do that if i where you
<SomePBXUser> Hi, I have a technical problem with the Install on an Acer TravelMate 340T (CDROM is external)
<shanonx> ablomen: is the 64 bit install ISO only for AMD, or does that support Intel's 64 bit also?
<Seveas> roico, download the older debs and dpkg --force-downgrade -i them
<decaf> Billy: current directory
<shinu> hey
<LadyNikon> anyone getting any weird security msgs with ubuntu when trying to apt-get?
<Angel_Dex> ablomen ok and i have a 60gig maxtor that is making hte same sounds as the 120 gig same senerio but i havent beaten it up or anything I JUST put it in and installed ubuntu
<ablomen> Exxpert: wait a sec
<roico> Sevas, thanks ill try
<ConfidentiaL> When I am gonna configure Kismet, I need to fill in source=type,interface,name. I know what type of card it is, and I filled that in, but I dont know what interface to put in, or what name to put in... Can any1 help me?
<shinu> how would i go about binding '^[[1~' to the 'home' key in zsh?
<Billy> :o it installed finally, thanks decaf
<decaf> LadyNikon: if you mean gpg sign warning, it happens sometimes. you can change the mirror server
<ablomen> Exxpert: try "sudo usermod -d /home/username username" and then "mkdir /home/username"
<alex_shd> a
<Seveas> LadyNikon, weird security messages can indicate serious problems, please copy them to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<shanonx> decaf: is the 64 bit Iso's for AMD only? or do they support Intel's 64 bit ? do you know?
<alex_shd> anybodie speak spanish here?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alex_shd> ok
<alex_shd> thanks
<decaf> shanonx: amd64 iso supports both amd64 and intel em64t
<ufo> how can i change the keymap
<LadyNikon> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9121
<Exxpert> ablomen: just deleted gnom* folders..
<Exxpert> not working..
<decaf> ufo: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<LadyNikon> the security part is what i get when i use apt-get or synaptic
<ufo> decaf: thx
<Seveas> LadyNikon, ah, just try sudo apt-get update (or the reload button in synaptic)
<malte> does tome work for everyone here? could anyone try to install and run tome for me? :)
<ablomen> Exxpert: i think you should start to think about backing up your pc and re-installing ubuntu
<malte> for me there seems to be something wrong with xaw6, xawPrintShellWidgetClass isn't defined tome says
<ConfidentiaL> Can some1 help me configure Kismet?
<LadyNikon> Seveas: i did that before i did anything else :S
<Exxpert> ablomen: me to;-)
<Seveas> LadyNikon, please do again and put the complete output of it on the pastebin
<shinu> nvm i found it :P
<malte> just sudo apt-get install tome; tome please guys :/
<ablomen> Exxpert: and next time dont play TO much with your gnome config :P
<Exxpert> ablomen: just all to curius of life;-)
<ablomen> lol
<LadyNikon> Seveas: is there somethign used in place of mysql?
<Seveas> LadyNikon, mysql-server / mysql-client
<shinydan> hello all
<damg> is there a vector editing application (output format doesnt matter) in style of macromedia flash available?
<decaf> Seveas: can I add a file to an *installed* package and be sure it will be deleted if I remove that package?
<mgiles> does anyone know of a way to reinstall or re-do the kernel and modules/drivers from CD  ?
<SomePBXUser> Hi again!
<yew_> hi
<decaf> mgiles: fine your linux-image* package and reinstall it.   apt-get --reinstall install linux-imageXXXXX
<Seveas> decaf, yes
<yew_> may i know how to key in chinese word??
<ablomen> damg: you can install flash mx on wine if you want..
<decaf> Seveas: so, do we have a tool for this?
<damg> ablomen: i have no flash handy that's why I'm asking :/
<damg> ablomen: Gimp won't do it - it is graphics editing and not graphics creation
<LadyNikon> Seveaswell it looks like im not haveing the security issue anymore
<mgiles> decaf, ok thanks
<ablomen> damg: lol ok well there isnt a real flash kind of thing for linux, exept for actionscript interpiters, so i guess the answer is no
<damg> ablomen: ok thanks
<ablomen> np
<Seveas> decaf, add the filename to /var/lib/dpkg/$package.list
<decaf> thanks Seveas
<babyboy> Hello,
<babyboy> doesnt anybody happen to know anything about "easycam2"?
<damg> ablomen: i hope ooo draw can something ;)
<ablomen> damg: well i know another app, wait a sec ill look it up
<ablomen> damg: you can try "inkscape"
<damg> ablomen: ill take a look, thank you
<ablomen> any time
<babyboy> i cannot find the easycam2 package, no need help installing it i just cant find it any where :(
<ablomen> babyboy: tried google>
<ablomen> ?
<babyboy> yeah...
<babyboy> wants me to change word to ezcam :S! lol
<Billy> ablomen: when using -d install package where is the package being saved?
<ablomen> Billy: not shure ill try to find it
<Billy> ablomen: thanks
<babyboy> !tell me about easycam2
<Billy> ablomen: when using it is it apt-get -d install packagename or apt-get -d packagename?
<decaf> Billy: right in current working directory
<damg> ablomen: i think that's what i need, thanks
<Billy> ablomen: as the latter isnt working
<Billy> decaf: nothing there
<ablomen> damg: ok good luck
<ablomen> Billy: im not shure, theone that works ;)
<decaf> Billy: sudo apt-get -d install <package>    works
<Billy> weird, its not saving it to any directory
<Billy> its installing it
<Billy> decaf: had to use apt-get -d source package
<ablomen> Billy:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ablomen>               Storage area for retrieved package  files.  Configuration  Item:
<ablomen>               Dir::Cache::Archives.
<Billy> thanks ablomen
<ablomen> np
<thegladiator> fi live
<thegladiator> oh!
<thegladiator> durga, hi
<thegladiator> why aint there any chat happening here ?
<ablomen> becouse nobody is asking stuff  i guess
<giftnudel> let's ask some silly questions
<ablomen> lol please do
<thegladiator> lol
<giftnudel> why does linux erase my harddisk when I do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<giftnudel> (disclaimer: DON'T try this at home)
<ablomen> lol :P
<ZyntaxError> Anyone knows what the lsusb command is all about?
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: it lists your usb devices ;)
<ablomen> giftnudel: dont give people any smart idears :P
<giftnudel> oh well, most people can't do this anyway
<frozenkernel> hi
<ablomen> true.. for one thing becouse the sudo part is missing offcourse
<frozenkernel> wer spricht hier deutsch
<giftnudel> well rm -rf / is as bad as it gets (again, DON'T even try this as root)
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: is 2 pipes like >> dose it mean to add something? not just write over?
<IdleOne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ablomen> frozenkernel: this is a english chatbox ;)
<jordo23> Does Ubuntu endorse any particular web browser?
<frozenkernel> i have got a question, my ubuntu says it has boot difficulties, so i want to copy my data to another partition on another harddrive
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: i honestly dont know
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: dw, thanks anyway
<IdleOne> jordo23:  free web browser but alot of ppl seem to like firefox 1.5
<frozenkernel> i have read already an article in the german ubuntuusers.de community
<Unity> ablomen: that should append output to the specified file
<thegladiator> i like firefox as well , 1.5 it
<thegladiator> i.e
<frozenkernel> but i know i have to do that with a live distro from ubuntu  sudo fdisk -l
<ablomen> atleast in perl it would i know, but i didnt know for shure in shell
<frozenkernel> then sudo /dev/hda1 /mnt
<frozenkernel> then sudo ls /mnt
<frozenkernel> then sudo chroot /mnt
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, why chroot?
<ablomen> frozenkernel: sudo /deb/hda1 /mnt doesnt do anything
<frozenkernel> ok the only thing that i need to know where exactly on the web can i find a tutorial with pictures on how do i make a new partition from an ubuntu live distro
<ablomen> frozenkernel: i guess you want to mount it with that, but youll need to put mount between sudo and /dev/hda1 hor that ;)
<ablomen> frozenkernel: man fdisk
<frozenkernel> cause my box has boot problems
<Billy> decaf: still there
<frozenkernel> i know the manpages
<giftnudel> frozenkernel,  what do you want to do exactly
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, maybe there is an easier way
<ablomen> frozenkernel: there it tells you how to make a new partition
<frozenkernel> copy my data from the corrupt hd to a new partition on a new hd
<ablomen> giftnudel: i think he wants to make a backup
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, ok, do you have basic knowledge on partitioning?
<frozenkernel> i havent yet created a new partition on the new hd
<frozenkernel> yes
<frozenkernel> 83 for linux
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, then look for cfdisk
<frozenkernel> and ext3 or reiserfs
<USER016315> ciao
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, boot from a live cd (like knoppix)
<frozenkernel> ok will do that but my ubuntu live distro is not running at the moment
<USER016315> chi italia
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, then do sudo cfdisk /dev/newharddrive
<giftnudel> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<frozenkernel> ok
<ablomen> ubotu: realy saves a lot of typing :P
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ablomen
<giftnudel> frozenkernel, this is a nice program which helps you partitioning
<ZyntaxError> Anyone knows what 2> means when using pipes?
<frozenkernel> thanks will try it
<frozenkernel> see u
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, redirect std_error
<frozenkernel> bye @ all
<ablomen> frozenkernel: good luck
<frozenkernel> thanks at ablomen
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, got it or do you want more info?
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: not realy.. can you explain a bit more please?
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: you wher right it is for appending into a fil
<ablomen> e
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: i noticed.. just tryed it out =)
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, sure: you have stdout and stderr, two streams on used for normal output, on for errormessages
<giftnudel> one
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, with ./program > file you direct all "normal" iutput to file
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, with ./program 2> file2 you direct all error output to file2
<nm> though a lot of programs just give error output on stdout
<nm> ;/
<giftnudel> and with ./program 2>&1 > file you direct all errors to the normal output and then everything to a file
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: ah oh so if i type like <command> > result.txt 2> errors.txt it will print its results in result.txt and if an error accure it will be printed in errors.txt?
<giftnudel> yes
<giftnudel> exactly
<ablomen> nm it does but also at the stdout
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: thanks a lot mate
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, oh of course assuming that the program only prints errormessages on stderr
<giftnudel> and not on stout (like nm said)
<giftnudel> stdout
<rad4Christ> Good morning!
<giftnudel> well its 2:30 pm here (at my house)
<giftnudel> ;)
<rad4Christ> Ahem. Then, Good morning GMT-5!
<ablomen> lol :P
<nm> haha
<nm> good morning
<rad4Christ> Thanks to this channel, and endless wikis, our main server is linux.
<ablomen> thats always a good thing
<Gargoyle> any good guides for setting up framebuffer console in ubuntu server install?
<rad4Christ> But need one more bit of help. IT is EXTREMELY annoying that root has ownership over everything in the file system, and I have to chown anything I need to alter/delete.
<rad4Christ> Is there an easy way to correct htis?
<kleinlappies> ahoy im having some problems my laptop pc has just gone slow don't know why. under my ksysgaurd i can't see anything wrong but my processor is running at like 20%. is there a tool that i can use that can tell me what is going on. thanks oh and it is in kubuntu
<Seveas> rad4Christ, what are you deleting?
<ablomen> rad4Christ: only using root when you realy need it solves it ;)
<Seveas> rad4Christ, I think you're doing some very bad things - randomly deleting files owned by root is not such a bright idea
<hit> how to let  2 ubuntu system share one /swap ?
<rad4Christ> Seveas, I have an external HD, and I mounted it in a ton of different places. Now I need to delete all unused folders.
<Seveas> rad4Christ, fat32 disk?
<rad4Christ> Seveas, it's not about deleting, as much as editing.
<rad4Christ> No, ext2
<Seveas> rad4Christ, chown -R it to a non-root user
<rad4Christ> I used ext2 with the Windows driver so I can connect it to both OS's and read it.
<ablomen> hit: are they on the same system?
<ablomen> hit: as in pc
<Seveas> hit, put the swap partition in both fstabs
<rad4Christ> Seveas, I AM doing it on a per folder/file basis, but I was wondering if there was a way to change ownership on everything/bypass the need.
<Seveas> rad4Christ, chmod -R (-R means recursive)
<rad4Christ> Yeah, I know
<giftnudel> rad4Christ,  maybe the sticky bits can help?
<Seveas> sticky bit is useful too
<rad4Christ> ?
<stu> rad4Christ,  it is nice n secure though
<giftnudel> rad4Christ, you can force group owner ship and umasks on the drive
<rad4Christ> Yes, it's nice and secure, but it's annoying as heck. Everytime I need to edit a file (such as smb.conf or fstab), I need to gain/regain ownership
<alex_shd> so
<giftnudel> rad4Christ, wait - what is your problem?
<nm> why not just sudo vi file.whatever
<giftnudel> rad4Christ, sudoedit file
<rad4Christ> Just thought there might be an easy way around that.
<giftnudel> sudoedit is extremely nice
<nm> rad4christ: assign a root password, and just use 'su' if you need to do abunch of stuff as root
<linux-here> hi all,
<giftnudel> sudo su - can also do the trick
<giftnudel> no need for a root passwort
<rad4Christ> Oh well, I guess I'm in a losing battle. I wanted to use the GUI to browse to files, versus sudo gedit /folder/file?
<ablomen> rad4Christ: that kind of files realy need to be owned by root otherwise youll get wiindows style security ;)
<hit> Seveas:  ok
<rad4Christ> Meh. OK.
<giftnudel> rad4Christ, you now tab - completion in the shell
<giftnudel> I - for instance - am much faster with the console
<rad4Christ> Well, now that I have it all up and running, it's not that big of a deal anymore...
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: dose >&1 mean print it on the screen? lite stdout?
<giftnudel> than to browse to the files
<linux-here> basic dumb shell question: may not be appropriate, please bear:  how to make background task not exit when the shell exits, suppose i type xterm& inside xterm, if i close parent xterm , both closes, is there a way to retain the child(new xterm) after closing parent
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, no, it actually means redirect (in oyur case stdout) to stdout
<ablomen> rad4Christ: you can make a small bash script that "gksudo gedit"sa the file.. than you can just brows them and open them with that script..
<rad4Christ> But I will say it was annoying to have to chown my second HD, then chmod -r all the files underneath so the sharing would work properly.
<giftnudel> linux-here, nohup
<linux-here> giftnudel: how do i specify while invoking command
<rad4Christ> ablomen, that's a bit over my current knowledge. Although I was proud of myself when I created a daily backup script with rsync.
<giftnudel> linux-here, don't understand what you mean - here an example: nohup exterm &
<ablomen> rad4Christ: its the same idea, the script only needs one command
<giftnudel> -e
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: so if i want a result to be written out to both a file and on the screen(stdout?) i cant use <command> >file >&1 ?
<rad4Christ> ablomen, then you use the script to open any file in gedit?
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, no, you need 'tee' for that
<linux-here> giftnudel: thanks i wanted where to write nohup. i gotcha .. its a shell builtin option
<jenni> can someone help me mount my usb drive?
<ablomen> rad4Christ: yeah just with right-click => "open with"
<Frogzoo> linux-here: nohup shell-cmd
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, but I don't know how to use it, just that it is there
<jenni> it is a vfat, on /dev/sda1
<alex_> how can I put the color in VI?
<nathanj> i just copied a few cds to my harddrive but the perms arent right whats the best way to chmod -R it?
<nathanj> 644?
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: what is tree really? i tought it was a commmand just for listing of files and folders in a "tree way"?
<jenni> I want all members of the group user to access it
<giftnudel> alex_, as for syntax-higlighting?
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, 'T E E'
<giftnudel> no R
<sittisal> guys i need some help
<sittisal> i installed ubuntu amd64
<rad4Christ> ablomen, I'll try it some today. One other thing.  I crashed gedit (tried to open a BIG file by accident), how do you kill processes (or see a list of active processes)?
<sittisal> on a celeron d 336 supporting amd64
<sittisal> ops
<sittisal> emt64
<alex_> giftnudel: yes
<Frogzoo> nathanj: text files should be 444, binaries 555
<sittisal> but when gnome start the system completely freeze
<giftnudel> alex_, ok, quick tip: in command mode enter syntax on
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: oh.. my bad =) whell what dose <command> > file 2> &1    mean then?
<ablomen> rad4Christ: killing = "killall gedit" a list is "ps -ax"
<sittisal> also live cd freeze the system
<Frogzoo> ZyntaxError: direct stdout & stderr to file
<sittisal> immediately after the gdm login
<nathanj> Frogzoo: i have a dir full of videos/pics/music and all in random folders how do i chmod it? 744? 755?
<alex_shd> <b>lll</b>
<ZyntaxError> Frogzoo: so both the errors and the output get writen to the same file? =S
<rad4Christ> ablomen, THanks. I found kill, but I didn't know the correct arguments. That will help alot if it happens again. Do you know if Linux will run Win Apps with a Visual Fox Pro DB?
<nathanj> i chmod'ed it 700 so only my user can look at it
<giftnudel> Frogzoo, the order does not matter (> file 2>&1 vs. 2>&1 >file)
<giftnudel> Frogzoo, ^was a question
<ablomen> rad4Christ: never heard of it sorry
<cello_rasp> how do i tile windows in gnome?
<Frogzoo> nathanj: bit tricky, because dirs should be 555 too..., really methinks needs a 'find' script...
<rad4Christ> K, thanks
<Frogzoo> giftnudel: the order matters very much
<ablomen> np
<colm> rad4Christ, do you want to run the foxpro .exe files or just use the data?
<giftnudel> Frogzoo, then your interpreation of ZyntaxError's line is wrong I guess?
<rad4Christ> colm, Right now, it hosts the files for a program with VFP DB. It requires the VFP runtimes. I was curious if I could use wine and run the app.
<rad4Christ> More of a curiosity than anything else.
<giftnudel> Frogzoo, I thought it was stdout to file, sterror to stdout, but no stdout on stdout
<ablomen> rad4Christ: you can always try offcourse
<Omiel> who from poland??
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<colm> rad4Christ, I'd say that it's likely that you can run them with wine, but You'd need to test.  If you want to begin developing afresh on linux, the likes of OpenOffice.org base can read dBase files no problem
<rad4Christ> Well, I took the Ubuntu CD home, and I can't install wine without it. SO I will try that tomorrow.
<rad4Christ> Ah, thanks colm and ablomen!
<ablomen> rad4Christ: sure you can
<pl_ice> hi
<rad4Christ> ablomen, when I try using the syn install DB, it prompts for the CD.
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: i was tinking that i write the output of the command in the file and then the errors on the screen(stdout)?
<pl_ice> u guys know what's that? : no demuxer found, gxine gives me that while opening a movie ...
<whaley> this is actually a unix question, but I presume the answer is the same for linux:  the total number of character that I can enter for one command at the prompt is cut off at about 100 and I can't finish typing out the rest of the command... is there a system variable or shell variable that would let me increase the number of characters allowed for a command?
<ablomen> rad4Christ: ah sorry didnt read it right i tought you ment installing wine :S:P
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, I think your command is right for what you want to do
<giftnudel> ZyntaxError, but test it ...
<cello_rasp> fedora's aiglx people on xgl: "We don't believe that replacing the entire X server is the right path, and that improving it incrementally is a better way to modernize it." hahahah!
<Omiel> who tall me about ubuntu 5.10 ??
<_jason> Omiel: just ask your question :)
<Omiel> i can't install programs:/
<_jason> Omiel: how are you trying to install them?
<cello_rasp> Omiel: did you try synaptic?
<MurraySW> hey guys
<Omiel> i download np. kadu
<pl_ice> whaley try putting it in a script
<whaley> pl_ice: good idea :)
<ZyntaxError> giftnudel: i did but i tested it whit who > file >&1   ant tought it should print the users both to the file and on the screen but it didnt.. =S
<Omiel> and whats i do now?
<_jason> Omiel: did you check if it was in synaptic?
<cello_rasp> Omiel: System > Administration > Synaptic
<pl_ice> whaley i think it depends upon shell, u'll have to do a research bout it,
<pl_ice> change to other one
<Omiel> i have
<whaley> unfortunately on this machine i only have csh, ksh, and sh... no bash :(
<whaley> i'm a linux guy being forced to use a solaris machine here at work
<G_zErO> i installed the lastest version of ubuntu and when it boots it cant boot the gui due to a windows problem but winows is not on the hard drive
<MurraySW> I'm an Ubuntu nooblet, just downloaded the distro yesterday installed it on my laptop as the main OS and dual booted it with XP on my mainbox ....Does anyone have any information on how to configure the laptop processor scalability / screen brightness / hdd spin etc...I can find all the files for Toshiba configuration but have no idea how to use them ...(It's a Toshiba Sattelite A65...)...
<gimmulf> Hi, when i try to mount my other HD i just get: mount: you must specify the filesystem type   .. im using  sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1  and it has worked before
<pl_ice> whaley u lucky then :) i have to use w98 at work :D would change for solaris :D
<whaley> !
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, whaley
<_jason> gimmulf: what is the filesystem type and have you set it up in fstab?
<whaley> good lord, i'm sorry pl_ice :)
<G_zErO> i installed the lastest version of ubuntu and when it boots it cant boot the gui due to a windows problem but winows is not on the hard drive msg me if u know how to help me
<RichART1> how do access the cd drive from grub> ?
<gimmulf> _jason:  i dont have it there
<_jason> gimmulf: what is the filesystem type?
<gimmulf> _jason:  ext2 i think
<sittisal> lol
<pl_ice> MurraySW screen etc, it's ur graphic card, u have to get drivers, then for hdd speed, its hdparms, standard it's not the fastest one, but s safe one, don't bother changing that, till u learn more...
<mustard5> G_zErO, what is this windows problem?
<G_zErO> cant lunch xserver is it for the main gui screen
<Linux_Kong> i cant be the only person in the world trying to use a wlan card with the zydas zd1202 chipset can i, :(
<_jason> gimmulf: mount -t ext2 /dev/foo /mount/point
<dturner0> with dapper, how do I access the grub menu before the kenel is booted?
<antisocial_boris> #firefox
<MurraySW> pl_ice: Thanks.  I'll look into the graphic card details.  When I put the "CPU Frequency" bar in my gnome bar it displays that the processor is running at 1.86GHz, it's a 3.2GHz processor.  How can I change the scalability??
<mustard5> G_zErO, what graphics card do you have?
<G_zErO> im using a pentium 2
<G_zErO> dont know graphics
<ablomen> G_zErO: try lspci
<danbee> hi guys, i'm running 5.10 and typing 'make' yeilds 'bash: make: command not found'
<G_zErO> wat
<ablomen> G_zErO: there youll find the right grahics driver
<snowblink> danbee, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<danbee> i've installed gcc, gcc 4 and gcc 3 but make still doesn't seem to be there
<Frogzoo> any ideas why my numeral 'three' key closes my terminals? - somehow it's mapped to eof ?
<danbee> ah!  cheers snowblink
<pl_ice> danbee install make essentials packet or something like that
<Frogzoo> danbee: try setting CC='path to gcc'
<cradek> danbee: so install make
<pl_ice> MurraySW not sure :) i had 300 mhz processor ;) on my laptop...
<_jason> danbee: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mustard5> G_zErO, do you get a command line when the error occurs?
<G_zErO> yeah gotta login to use
<Frogzoo> danbee: also install pkg 'build-essential
<danbee> wow!  all those responses... thanks guys :)
<dturner0> with dapper, how do I access the grub menu before the kenel is booted?
<ZyntaxError> seams to be many differant opinions what the <command> > file 2>&1 dose..anyone knows for sure? i thing i will write out the output to the file and errrors on the screen.. anyone?
<danbee> of course, it helps if i quit synaptic... :")
<cradek> ZyntaxError: it redirects stdout and stderr to file
<RichART1> hello? how do i access the cd drive from GRUB>
<ablomen> dturner0: just press e in the boot menu
<RichART1> thx
<mustard5> G_zErO, you tried logging in?
<G_zErO> yeah can get in
<dturner0> ablomen: i don't even get the boot menu to edit...
<ZyntaxError> cradek: what dose that mean?
<Gargoyle> What's the best way to check ethernet config? Is there a dpkg-reconfigure command or do I have to edit files by hand?
<RichART1> im trying 2 load windows xp, install rather
<kirkwood> ZyntaxError: output to file and errors to screen: cmd 2>&1 >file
<mustard5> G_zErO, you can run a command from there to configure you graphics
<dturner0> ablomen: i thought any key should bring it up, but it doesn't
<ablomen> dturner0: ? but linux does (try) to boot
<G_zErO> how
<cradek> kirkwood: that's wrong.
<stiletto> good morning. i have a problem and i am trying to recover some files from a xp drive thta is unbootable, so i ran the live cd and mounted that disk and am able to see the drive and whta i need. howeer it is extremly large the files and i have another pc running ubuntu on the lan,.is there a way i can copy from the mounted drive to the other ubuntu pc?
<pl_ice> kirkwood so what's &1 does?
<cradek> kirkwood: stdout to file, errors to screen: program >file
<dturner0> ablomen: oh it does boot just fine, i want to try a xen kernel and I just want to confirm that I can change the booted kernel first... but I can't work it out...
<mustard5> G_zErO, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   when it asks about graphics drivers..choose 'vesa'
<stiletto> can i access the mounted drive from the lan?
<kirkwood> cradek: I took it to mean output to file, stderr to stdout
<mustard5> G_zErO, choose the default answers for any questions you are not sure about when the dialog starts
<cradek> kirkwood: read man sh
<ablomen> dturner0: try looking in the /boot/grub/grub.conf file if the timeout is set to 0 or somethinh
<omiel> how to install kadu?
<kirkwood> cradek:  and, it depends on the redirection rules of the shell he's using, which he hasn't told us
<cradek> kirkwood: assuming sh/bash of course
<pl_ice> omiel :)
<ZyntaxError> cradek: can you please explain what you mean? what do you think it dose?
<omiel> how to install program's?
<pl_ice> kadu is already in the respo
<dturner0> ablomen: timeout 5, i increased from 3 in case i was being slow
<mustard5> G_zErO, when its finished you should be able to type  ...startx
<petaruwaru> how do you get Opera to install? I've followed the guide in the wiki, but it doesn't work
<MurraySW> Anyone mind fielding a few novice questions in private chat, maybe share a few Linux resources for a new user?  Thanks...message me...
<_jason> omiel: what does the file look like you have now?  tar.gz?
<dturner0> ablomen: and it's menu.lst should I create a symlink to grub.conf ?
<pl_ice> omiel in System> Synaptic, then search for kadu, and its modules, works for me ;)
<ablomen> dturner0: sorry that was my mistake
<Gargoyle> where does the directory of modules live again?
<omiel> tar.gz
<_jason> !find kadu
<petaruwaru> I still get an unmet dependency message
<dturner0> ablomen: perhaps a display driver problem?  is that a configurable option?
<_jason> pl_ice: what repository gives you kadu?
<ablomen> dturner0: any other options that may suggest to skip the grub menu?
<pl_ice> omiel u don't want to compile kadu do u? it's quite hard ;)
<stiletto> what was the lagetst population even in this channel?
<stiletto> largest
<pl_ice> www.kadu.net then get the respo from there
<ablomen> dturner0: that could be it, do you have a grapic grub?
<rad4Christ> What does the Stiky flag do?
<rad4Christ> Keep the ownership and chmod settings on reboot?
<omiel> i have kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2
<dturner0> ablomen: yeah, the ubuntu logo comes up with the graphic mode text scrolling up below
<_jason> omiel: do you understand? http://kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Pobierz:Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'kadu' returned no results.
<ablomen> dturner0: no that isnt grub thats the kernel booting
<omiel> ok
<dturner0> ablomen: then maybe I'm not getting anything from grub
<ablomen> dturner0: maybe you should check the #grub channel or grub faq
<dturner0> ablomen: i have hiddenmenu commented out
<RichART1> i still cant access my cd drive
<MurraySW> Ok since no one seems to want to answer my novice questions privately, looks like it's time to embarras myself publicly....The .tar.bz2 extension is extractable/installable through what command?  What are some good resources for learning and putting to use linux bash commands ie: Is there a dictionary website or a good tutorial page?  Thanks....
<dturner0> ablomen: ok, i'll do that.  just wanted to check it wasn't an ubuntu specific first
<ablomen> dturner0: you can try to uncomment that and change yes to no
<dturner0> ablomen: cheers
<ablomen> dturner0: lol good luck
<cradek> hmm
<stiletto> the problem with this is it is waly to unixy and it is not user friendly, it will never be more than a hobby. i give up. good luck. bye
<rad4Christ> ablomen, is the Sticky Flag used for retaining chmod settings after reboot.
<_jason> MurraySW: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2, will extract it.  The bot will send you some info on cli and a link to the rute book for when you are bored :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell MurraySW about cli
<stu> richArt, whats the problem with the CDROM
<_jason> ubotu: tell MurraySW about rute
<ablomen> rad4Christ: ?
<petaruwaru> anyone know how I can get Opera to install? I followed the wiki, but I'm still getting dependancy problems
<kirkwood> pl_ice:  the &1 is a reference to file descriptor 1 (stdout), distinguishing it from some file named "1"
<_jason> MurraySW: what are you trying to install?
<RichART1> stu: i wanna access it so i that i can load xp pro back on my puter
<omiel> pl_ice powiesz mi krok po kroku jak zainstalowac jakis program na ubuntu 5.10??
<MurraySW> Just EasyUbuntu
<RichART1> the cd drive actually
<MurraySW> So I can easily get my ATI drivers on here...
<ablomen> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<pl_ice> omiel yes, but pm me,or people will get annoyed that u don't speak english ;)
<rad4Christ> ablomen, when chmoding, and when in the file permissions, I see a Sticky options.
<irv10tz> hey guys! what acrobat reader can i use with linux???
<rad4Christ> ablomen, I was wondering whaty it was for.
<ablomen> rad4Christ: dunno, maybe someone else does
<RichART1> stu: and thx for answering my question too
<snowblink> irv10tz, evince
<_jason> MurraySW: then just run that command above to extract it and then do 'gksudo ./easyubuntu.py' in the directory it creates
<rad4Christ> So, someone else. What is the Sticky option in the file permissions for?
<antisocial_boris> can anyone help me make firefox find rhythmbox so foxytunes will work?
<Frogzoo> irv10tz: you can get reader 7.0 from the seveas repos
<omiel> i have linux ok 2 hour and i can't nothing
<petaruwaru> anyone know how I can get Opera (the browser) to install? I followed the wiki, but I'm still getting dependancy problems
<snowblink> rad4Christ, man chmod
<rad4Christ> !chmod
<ubotu> hmm... chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<giftnudel> rad4Christ, ok, read that up in the net
<Frogzoo> !ie6
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to get ie6 installed under wine?
<rad4Christ> I will, thanks
<_jason> omiel: I think that page tells you exactly what to do, http://www.kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Pobierz:Ubuntu, which part is confusing?
<ablomen> Frogzoo: use winetools
<giftnudel> rad4Christ, this is too complicated to summarize now without making at least 3 mistakes
<petaruwaru> ...anyone?
<xiaoyu> are there any one use LaTeX
<neosc> Hello guys.. i have 3 ntfs partitions that have all my music collection... my problem is i cannot access the through the normal user.. i get the "no access allowed" error... I can browse the partisions if i login as root in terminal and running natulius... How do i set the partitions to be available to all the users..i.e, not restricted to root alone???
<pl_ice> Frogzoo one guy did it in ubuntuforums.org, i remember reading bout it
<xiaoyu> i have get a problem
<decaf> Frogzoo: I tried, no luck. crossover can do this if you pay, but works too slow
<giftnudel> Frogzoo, it works  - but I don't need it
<ablomen> winetools installs ie6 for you, just a few clicks and your done
<montxo> anyone know how mount an usb pen drive using ubuntu for MAC
<xiaoyu> _jason: are you hare
<G_zErO> wats the best memory should i use for my graphics
<petaruwaru> anyone know how I can get Opera (the browser) to install? I followed the wiki, but I'm still getting dependancy problems
<_jason> xiaoyu: yes
<giftnudel> neosc, you need to look in to the uid and guid options in /etc/fstab
<mustard5> G_zErO, just go with the default setting
<G_zErO> there isnt one
<xiaoyu> _jason: do you know how to type a vector in TeX
<Frogzoo> giftnudel: I don't need it either but I think some of the dlls will come in handy
<neosc> giftnudel : are there simple GUI that i can use to set the options??
<mustard5> G_zErO, what does the text say to do?
<neosc> links perhaps
<giftnudel> neosc, I don't think so
<Frogzoo> ablomen: thx for that - off 2 synaptic now
<neosc> hmm ok.. what do i set in uid and guid options in /etc/fstab
<neosc> ?
<G_zErO> enter the amount of memory in kb for graphics card
<_jason> xiaoyu: I just type them as matrices with one column
<name> _jason: how can i gain permission to open hda1?
<giftnudel> neosc, look for "mounting windows drives in linux" in google
<xiaoyu> _jason: that a char with a arrow above
<mustard5> G_zErO, if you don't know the answer don't change it
<ablomen> Frogzoo: np good luck
<G_zErO> k
<mustard5> G_zErO, you can always run it again
<giftnudel> neosc, I don't have windows here, so I don't know it by heart
<neosc> giftnudal : I dont have problems accessing them thru root...
<mustard5> G_zErO, you can keep running it till something works :)
<neosc> but not by normal user
<petaruwaru> anyone know how I can get Opera (the browser) to install? I followed the wiki, but I'm still getting dependancy problems, it says I'm missing "libqt3-mt" and "libqt3c102-mt".
<giftnudel> neosc, oh, I know your problem and there is an easy solution for that
<neosc> yes?
<_jason> xiaoyu: search here, I don't know offhand http://tex.loria.fr/general/downes-short-math-guide.pdf
<petaruwaru> do I just need to get those, and if so, how?
<giftnudel> petaruwaru, apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3c102-mt
<mustard5> G_zErO, 'vesa' drivers should get you going though
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<giftnudel> petaruwaru, maybe a sudo before ;)
<mustard5> G_zErO, I suspect you have an ATI graphics card
<_jason> xiaoyu: \vec{x}
<renlore> hi how can i install w32codecs? which repository do i need to add to my source.list? thks
<_jason> ubotu: tell renlore about w32codecs
<giftnudel> neosc, ok, no guarrantee but try adding uid=<yourid>,guid=<your_guid> to the options in /etc/fstab
<renlore> lol :)
<ricardo_> oi
<neosc> hmm.. my id asin my username?
<neosc> and guid?
<neosc> i installed linus a few days back
<pl_ice> guys, anyones box is unstable? my shuts down randomly NO logs left, programs start while i press other things, and quite few things crashses, i haven't installed any unusuall packages...
<G_zErO> how do u reboot the computer via command line
<giftnudel> neosc, no your id as in 'id' (type that in a shell)
<renlore> reboot :)
<neosc> havnt really palyed around so dont know the lingo
<mustard5> G_zErO, just type startx when you finish
<G_zErO> k
<omiel> WHO SPEAK POLISH??
<pl_ice> omiel ;)
<giftnudel> neosc, no problem, type id in a shell, then uid=uid, guid =gid
<mustard5> G_zErO, you get an error message?
<omiel> tak??
<ablomen> !pl
<giftnudel> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<neosc> okthanks...
<giftnudel> ablomen, ;)
<omiel> mam takie pytanko
<ablomen> lol ubotu said you where first :P
<pl_ice> sorry guys, omiel chwilka, wejdz do pokoju : testme ja tam jestem
<omiel> bo zainstalowalem 5.10
<pisarz_> omiel: #ubuntu.pl
<giftnudel> this is my internet connection - it's so slow that it's fast again
<petaruwaru> giftnudel: I tried what you said, it says "package libqt3 is not available, but is referred to by another package." and "package libqt3-mt has no instilation candidate"
<renlore> when i try to install w32codec via  dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb, i get this : cannot access archive: No such file or director
<ablomen> lol
<giftnudel> petaruwaru, hmm, that's odd
<giftnudel> renlore, download it first
<_jason> petaruwaru: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<renlore> nod
<petaruwaru> _jason: ....ok
<JLTorrente> how can i check the current installed version of Xorg?
<MurraySW> When configuring the drivers for my ATI Mobile 7000 chip in my laptop, it asks me to specify the ammount of memory to be used by my video card (in KB) ...The system has 512MB RAM and a 60GB HDD (30GB WIN 30GB UBUNTU) ....Does anyone have any suggestions or reccomendations for this?
<_jason> petaruwaru: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<renlore> <-- feels silly
<pl_ice> xorg -version
<mustard5> MurraySW, choose the default value..if no value is shown..just hit enter and move on
<giftnudel> renlore, you have all reasons to do so ;)
<pl_ice> * Xorg -version
<beerockxs> I'm having problems getting DRI to work with my Voodoo3.
<_jason> petaruwaru: pl_ice's way is nicer :)
<MurraySW> mustard5, Thanks.  I'm leaving it blank and pressing onward!!
<Gargoyle> I am looking for a thin console font, I think possibly the one used by default on gentoo
<Gargoyle> anyone know the name?
<beerockxs> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<beerockxs>  says it can't find tdfx_dri.so. it looks like it's looking in the wrong directory
<pl_ice> MurraySW it's asking u bout the ram on ur ATI drive not the pc ones
<xiaoyu> _jason: ths
<beerockxs> it looks for /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//tdfx_dri.so, I have the file in /usr/lib/dri
<petaruwaru> _jason: just paste the whole text?
<_jason> petaruwaru: yes at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<holobyted> how do I configure alt to be used for special characters? (ie, ALT+64 = @ and the like)
<JLTorrente> thx
<MurraySW> pl_ice, Yes, but I'm aware that the card can share memory use....
<_jason> holobyted: system > prefs > keyboard, look for the 'compose key' option
<holobyted> figures, didn't know what that meant. thanks
<JLTorrente> can i install xgl with an intel 900 graphic card?
<petaruwaru> _jason: alright, posted it
<Protocol1> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> petaruwaru: link?
<dturner0> ablomen: found the grub problem, it WAS a graphics problem.  I commented out the splash image and the menu appeared.
<petaruwaru> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9124
<ablomen> dturner0: ah thats great, text still seems to be the best ;)
<dturner0> ablomen: this is a ThinkPad T22 in case you get the same question at some point
<ablomen> lol ik thanks for the info :)
<matyy> hi
<_jason> holobyted: oops I was wrong.... I think it's ctrl+shift and I don't know how to change it :) compose is so you can compose accent with a and so on
<holobyted> oh
<xiaoyu> _jason: where are now ,don't you sleep?
<matyy> does someone know how to deactivate or change the shortcut to restart the x-server?
<dturner0> ablomen: vga card is S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)
<_jason> xiaoyu: nope
<pl_ice> MurraySW u sure? can't see it in ATI specitifations...
<matyy> I installed dapper drake and the shortcut is shift+backspace
<ablomen> dturner0: lol ok im not going to remember that ;)
<beerockxs> I'm having problems getting DRI to work with my Voodoo3. LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo says it can't find tdfx_dri.so. it looks like it's looking in the wrong directory
<matyy> and I hit it way to oftan :)
<holobyted> ctrl+shift gives me different characters than the usual alt combinations :|
<_jason> petaruwaru: do you use ubuntu with the cd in the drive?
<babyboy> can anyone help me out please
<petaruwaru> _jason: no
<neosc> i cant seem to install applictaions.. the .deb type... i downloaded a few .deb's from packages.ubuntu.com elsewhere.. which program/command do i use to install these??
<ablomen> babyboy: just tell us your question and if someone knows the answer hell tell you ;)
<MurraySW> pl_Ice, It's cool.  I just left it blank - hopefully everything went fine.  If it didn't I'll be back.  I'm not looking to run any graphically intense games, although I am curious to see how well Diablo II will run under Wine
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm using NVIDIA twinview in breezy and need to make my panels show up on the other monitor instead of the one their currently on.  Any ideas?
<beerockxs> MurraySW, Diablo II should run fine.
<_jason> petaruwaru: then comment that first line that has the cd in it and uncomment all of the other lines that start with ``deb'' then do 'sudo apt-get update' and try installing again
<MurraySW> beerockxs, Sexy :D
<Frogzoo> neosc: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<pl_ice> MurraySW i gave up playing games :) have fun
<JLTorrente> can i install xgl with an intel 900 graphic card?
<beerockxs> anyone know stuff about DRI?
<babyboy> i am tryin to install my webcam webmessenger qucikcam i installed many thing like cmorama and all that and tried driver linux doesnt seem to detect it at all...
<babyboy> its plugged it
<babyboy> in
<xiaoyu> _jason: i mean which country, what's the time now
<_jason> xiaoyu: 9:30AM
<snowblink> matyy, this might help you http://ubuntuguide.org/#disablectrlaltbackspacegnome
<Unity> i am running ubuntu as a desktop, meaning i turn it on every morning and it takes a while; is there anything i can do to make it start up faster?
<matyy> thanks snowblink
<Unity> like, what can i take out of init.d?
<MurraySW> Anyone have the time to explain the ins and outs of Wine?  I have it installed, still have to configure it and figure it out ....are there any extremely novice/user friendly guides out there for using and configuring Wine?  A kick in the right direction would be appreciated again :)  (gogo ubotu)
<Frogzoo> Unity: consider suspend to ram or disk
<_jason> holobyted: hrmm, I know that those conform to what you see in the character map, not sure how to get it to do ascii.  Maybe it only works if you set your locale to use ascii instead of utf8, but I don't know much about it
<Unity> Frogzoo: how can i do that?
<Frogzoo> MurraySW: I've had problems with the stock wine - there is an updated repo available @ deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<ablomen> MurraySW: check out the wine site
<MurraySW> Will do Frogzoo/Ablomen.  The install I currently have was installed by Automatix...should it not be the updated repo?  Or would it have been the stock wine?
<Frogzoo> Unity: depends if your bios supports it, but you also need to edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<petaruwaru> _jason: its set to read only, how do I turn that off?
<_jason> petaruwaru: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<_jason> petaruwaru: if you want multiverse, you can enable that now too, do you want to?
<ablomen> MurraySW: do wine --version and youll find out if its outdated
<trini> Hi all, anyone know how to launch a gui program from an ssh session. eg: I want to ssh into my box across the room and restart a gui monitoring program I have
<Frogzoo> Unity: uncomment the line: ACPI_SLEEP=true
<beerockxs> libGL is looking for my graphiccard driver in the wrong directory, how can I change that?
<Zoroaster> Evolution sucks, does anyone know of a better client for connecting to my exchange box?
<Dasnipa`> is there a way to restart X without logging out and back in? i get some graphics glitches on occasion when an sdl/ogl window mode exits and doesnt correctly reset the resolution
<petaruwaru> _jason: it just gave me an error
<Frogzoo> Zoroaster: evolution is your best bet probly
<_jason> petaruwaru: what was that
<kirkwood> trini:  ssh -X
<montxo> who speak spanish
<Zoroaster> Frogzoo, ok
<petaruwaru> _jason: (gedit:9396): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<petaruwaru> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trini> kirkwood: this would give me access to the currently running Gnome session?
<_jason> petaruwaru: that's justa  warning, should still work
<beerockxs> libGL is looking for my graphiccard driver in the wrong directory, how can I change that?
<kirkwood> trini: it just forwards the X connection
<MurraySW> ablomen:  Where do I run that command from?  Do I have to navigate to the wine directory to do the command..or?
<ikaruga2099> Hello all, just wanted to know if someone could tell me the packages that I need in order to compile source.
<trini> kirkwood: if there is one running already right?
<petaruwaru> _jason: well, it did open sources.list, but there's no text in it
<mustard5> MurraySW, from the command line
<_jason> petaruwaru: check for typos
<_oblade> yes you need the build-essential
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Says there is no bash command wine.
<_oblade> you can find it in synaptics package manger
<Frogzoo> !tell MurraySW about automatix
<mustard5> MurraySW, you don't have wine installed?
<MurraySW> I was pretty sure I clicked it in the Automatix installation.
<Unity> Frogzoo: thx
<JavaGeek> hello
<kirkwood> trini: now you're confusing me.  You should be running an X server on the box from which you ssh, or you can't be running a gnome session.  If you ssh -X into the other box (and that box has permissions to open your X server) then clients running on the second box can so connect
<MurraySW> I'll reinstall though to be sure, do you reccomend I just run Automatix and hit wine?  or should I search to see if it was installed first.
<Frogzoo> MurraySW: I very much doubt automatix would be using the updated repo - but you should be able to check easily enough
<pl_ice> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Frogzoo> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<JavaGeek> just a quick question. How do I know if a packages is installed on ubuntu?
<antisocial_boris> is there any way i can have a workspace that is commandline only?
<JavaGeek> or what packages are installed
<_jason> JavaGeek: check in synaptic or do 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<Frogzoo> antisocial_boris: check out 'screen' I'd guess
<MurraySW> Yes I've read about the safety issues regarding Automatix, but it's the only thing thats going to easily install all of that stuff quickly without a hassle on a fresh install ....and it works just dandy off the fresh install, which is really all I'm worried about.
<_oblade> ikaruga2099, youu need to install the bild-essential pacage
<JavaGeek> something like 'rpm -qa | grep <package>'
<_oblade> ikaruga2099, from synaptics package manager
<ikaruga2099> javageek: one way to do it is to fire up synaptic manager. Packages that are installed will be cheked
<JavaGeek> I'm on a remote ssh session
<MurraySW> Can I install Wine through Synaptic?
<ikaruga2099> _oblade, do you mean build-essential package?
<pl_ice> apt-cache search package
<_jason> JavaGeek: the use the apt-cache command above
<mustard5> MurraySW, you can...if you want the latest you will need to change your sources.list
<_oblade> ikaruga2099, yeap
<beerockxs> libGL is looking for my graphiccard driver in the wrong directory, how can I change that?
<MurraySW> How would I go about doing that?
<petaruwaru> _jason: there doesn't seem to be any, but it when it opens it says at the bottom of the window "created file"
<_oblade> ikaruga2099, on that package is make, gcc, libc..., etc
<_jason> petaruwaru: can you paste the exact command you entered please, that's strange
<JLTorrente> how do i enable 3d acceleration on an intel gma 900 card?
<mustard5> MurraySW, I'll tell you in a second..just getting some stuff together :)
<MurraySW> Sure, no rush :)
<petaruwaru> _jason: gksudo 'gedit /ect/apt/sources.list'
<Frogzoo> mustard5: methinks you mean the wine.sourceforge.net repo, yes?
<JavaGeek> _jason: ah, that does the trick. Thanks
<mustard5> Frogzoo, yeah
<Frogzoo> MurraySW:, add the line 'deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/'
<_jason> petaruwaru: do you see your typo? ``etc'' not ``ect'' :)
<ufo> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<pl_ice> !beer
* ubotu pours pl_ice a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<MurraySW> Frogzoo:  Just type that into the bash prompt?
<petaruwaru> _jason: >.< damn, my mistake
<rad4Christ> !creamsoda
<ubotu> rad4Christ: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pl_ice> ;) g'night
<mustard5> MurraySW, no
<rad4Christ> darn
<Frogzoo> MurraySW: just add that as a custom repo through synaptic is easiest
<Protocol1> !water
<ubotu> Protocol1: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Protocol1> hah
<mustard5> MurraySW, yeah..cut and paste that line the options in Synaptic for adding a custom repository
* Xenguy notes that ubotu understands well the deep relationship between linux and real ale...
<Rizelda> ANY MICHAEL JACKSON FANS??????
<mustard5> MurraySW, look under the repositories options in the menu
<Toma-> Rizelda, i hear there are some in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_oblade> ikaruga2099, on that package is make, gcc, libc..., etc
<Rizelda> REALLY??GREAT...WHERE???
<jacquesmerde> is it possible to give certain commands to be processed when a specific device is (dis)connected?
<mustard5> MurraySW, either that or you can manually edit your sources.list file with a text editor
<JavaGeek> sim automatix isn't recommended? now you tell me :(
<Toma-> Rizelda, join the channel. this is a help chan, #ubuntu-offtopic is a general micheal jackson fan club chan
<MurraySW> mustard5:  When I open the repositories menu http://wine.sourceforge.net/binary is already present.  Should I still add the line you suggested?
<trini> kirkwood: sorry about being confusing. I have two computers. one is on a big screen and the other is at my desk on the other side of the room. occasionally i would want to ssh into the big screen and run a gui program on that machine and have it display there
<_jason> heh
<petaruwaru> _jason: uncomment every one that starts with deb, or just the first list?
<mustard5> MurraySW, no
<jacquesmerde> ANY RIZELDA FANS???????????????                        (didnt think so)
<orlandiux2003> alguen me da un manual de bash
<orlandiux2003> por favor
<mustard5> MurraySW, apparently its there....so do a search for wine in synaptic
<Rizelda> how can i get there..i am new in here so i don't know
<_jason> petaruwaru: everyone is ok, I leave the breezy-backports one commented.  Remember to comment the cd-rom one (first line)
<MurraySW> mustard5: Will do:D
<petaruwaru> _jason: k
<_jason> petaruwaru: so you know, you can do this with synaptic too... I don't remember why I told you to go straight to editing the file :)
<_jason> orlandiux2003: tldp.org search for bash
<phreak97_> anyone got a good azureus-like bittorrent client which isnt azureus?
<beerockxs> help, libGL is looking for my graphiccard driver in the wrong directory, how can I change that?
<petaruwaru> _jason: its ok, I'll figure that out eventually
<meisam> hi guys
<petaruwaru> _jason: just hit save when I'm done?
<mustard5> phreak97, heh..thats a strange request on the face of it :)
<_jason> petaruwaru: yep, the do 'sudo apt-get update'
<meisam> i have serious problem on removing my package eclipse
<meisam> i can not remove it  from ubuntu
<phreak97_> mustard5, why so?
<petaruwaru> _jason: there we go
<mustard5> phreak97, I don't know it hit my funny bone anyway :)
<phreak97_> lol ok
<petaruwaru> _jason: now should I try installing opera again? or do I need to get something else?
<_jason> petaruwaru: you need those two libqt packages right?
<MurraySW> mustard5:  I've done my search for wine and have come up with several results that seem to be viable options...do you reccomend installing xwine and wine at the same time?  Is the xwine GUI worth it?
<petaruwaru> _jason: yea, should I run the command to get them again?
<_jason> petaruwaru: yeah
<mustard5> MurraySW, I believe they have a package conflict...it should be listed in the information for each package what they conflict with
<esj> when navigating an SMB share, why does nautilus continually ask for authentication credentials even though you have satisfied them for a higher part of the tree?
<mustard5> MurraySW, under dependencies
<jacquesmerde> whats the newbie way of beginning to create an archive file? do i have to run fileroller from a terminal?
<nandemonai> I use rtorrent.. it's cli but I find it to be a perfect replacement for azureus and uses very little process / memory
<MurraySW> mustard5: Hm, your right, it won't let me mark both for installation.  So which is my best bet, just plain wine or xwine?
<nandemonai> jacquesmerde, select files u want in achive right click add to archive
<mustard5> MurraySW, wine
<Protocol1> does anyone know where I can find fonts on this ubuntu 5.10?
<Protocol1> i need to get some font section for my mplayer
<petaruwaru> _jason: alright I think that did it, I got the file and it looks like opera unpacked normally
<petaruwaru> _jason: thanks
<jacquesmerde> nandemonai: good answer!
<_jason> petaruwaru: np
<mustard5> !tell Protocol1 about fonts
<nandemonai> shhh dont tell anyone...
<nandemonai> ;)
<Gargoyle> how do I find a package?
<syllogism> apt-cache search <pkg>
<MurraySW> mustard5:  The command winecfg will allow me to configure wine correctly?
<_jason> Gargoyle: search in synaptic
<Gargoyle> command line install :)
<mustard5> MurraySW, yep
<mustard5> MurraySW, try to get winetools too
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<jacquesmerde> Gargoyle: do it elmer fudd style
<mustard5> MurraySW, that is really useful
<yancheng> i try to use ssh to perform backup to remote machine, however
<yancheng> i get -> sudo iptables -nL
<A-L-P-H-A> Is there a way to make a linux liveCD read off a USB key for startup settings? Pop in a CD & USB key, have the system automagically mount/read/run a script on the USB key?
<yancheng> i get -> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused
<yancheng> any idea?
<MurraySW> mustard5:  YARRR W: Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.8-winehq-1_i386.deb
<MurraySW>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<mustard5> MurraySW, hmm..might be a problem on there end?
<mustard5> MurraySW, server down maybe
<JLTorrente> how do i enable 3d acceleration on an intel gma 900 card?
<MurraySW> Possible, I'll try again.
<Gargoyle> OK, here's a better question. /usr/lib/python2.4 is missing, which package should I install?
<mustard5> MurraySW, actually...try hitting reload on synaptic first
<mustard5> MurraySW, then try again after a reload
<Protocol1> cool i can play dvd's on my system now
<MurraySW> Okeedokee....mustard5, winetools isn't present in synaptic...
<mustard5> MurraySW, bummer
<MurraySW> :(
<orlandiux2003> no encuentro la pagina donde
<orlandiux2003> hay un manual para manejo de archivos
<decaf> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mustard5> MurraySW, sometimes winetools doesnt work with the latest wine version....I would keep an eye out for it at a later date
<_jason> !es
<meisam> guys hi... i can not remove one of my packages...what should ido?
<mustard5> MurraySW, when they have winetools and wine working together at the same time..its a great tool :)
<decaf> meisam: check channel topic, send error message to pastebin
<mustard5> MurraySW, basically it will install a lot of the basic 'windows' stuff..like installers and fonts, Internet Explorer, Outlook, Windows media player
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Upon hitting the reload button in synaptics I recieve the following error:
<MurraySW> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_binary_Packages)
<MurraySW> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://deb.opera.com etch/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/deb.opera.com_opera_dists_etch_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<MurraySW> Any ideas?
<mustard5> Murray ah you have it twice in your sources.list :)
<RichART1> alright!
<MurraySW> Doh.
<RichART1> i'm setting up my windows xp pro again!
<MurraySW> How do I fix it?
<RichART1> w00t
<mustard5> MurraySW, well see if it has two entries in synaptic
<mustard5> MurraySW, try deleting one
<mustard5> MurraySW, its easy enough to add back in
* syllogism kicks windows
<Rawplayer> \o/
<Rawplayer> \\o
<Rawplayer> o//
<MurraySW> How do I delete and entry?
<RichART1> ::syllogism:: sorry, but that's all i know @ this time & point
<mustard5> MurraySW, I can't recall exactly...I usually manually edit the sources.list file :)
<Dreamstar> hi guys! pls can anyone help me with my USB Headset? it looks like the system went crazy :S
<mustard5> MurraySW, you want to do it that way?
<MurraySW> Sure, I don't mind a little footwork.
<mustard5> MurraySW, ok...type this in command line....   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meisam> decaf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9126
<mustard5> MurraySW, should see a list of sources in a text file now..
<MurraySW> mustard5: done
<mustard5> MurraySW, ok..find the duplicate line and remove it :)
<Dreamstar> any helps for me? pls!
<Dreamstar> the system make working the headset but it doesn't work with a single application
<MurraySW> mustard5:  I can enable multiverse and universe here by uncommenting a few lines....May as well do that while I'm here too no?
<mustard5> MurraySW, yep
<mustard5> MurraySW, good idea :)
<decaf> meisam: why dont use synaptic?
<meisam> decaf how?
<meisam> decaf can u help me out?
<decaf> meisam: system -> administration -> synaptica package manager
<decaf> second time I accidently typed synaptica. isn't this name better? like apocalyptica  :)
<Kyral> ...
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Odd.  I don't see any glaring duplicate entries of anything.
<mustard5> MurraySW, what I would do if I have 'unofficial' sources in my sources.list...is I would download what I want after accessing them..then I would comment them out afterwards
<Unity> is there a video screen capturing thing for X?
<Seveas> Unity, byzanz
<Unity> Seveas: thx
<mustard5> MurraySW, hmm..its sure to be in there somewhere.
<C-O-L-T> Anything new in the ubuntu world?
<mustard5> MurraySW, you used the pastebin before?
* Silivrenion wakes up, and starts up his "airport"
<MurraySW> mustard5:  There is only one line of deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ in the sources.list file in /etc/apt.  And no, I have never used the pastebin.
<Silivrenion> (the machine makes so much sound its like an airport)
<thegladiator> how to swithc to spatial view?
<thegladiator> nautilus
<thegladiator> !spatial
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<mustard5> MurraySW, ok..is synaptic closed?
<rohan> I'm having some probs with Gimp --- It's  not loading. It hangs at xsane and doesn't do anything. (I don't have a scanner) can anyone help??
<mustard5> MurraySW, if not..close synaptic...save your sources.list file...then do a sudo apt-get update
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Nevermind.  I found the duplicate.  It was hiding.
<Silivrenion> alright
<mustard5> MurraySW, k :)
<Silivrenion> when booting, I get an error
<Silivrenion> "fsck failed. please repair manually"
<decaf> thegladiator: applications -> system tools -> configuration editor, apps -> nautilus -> preferences
<mustard5> MurraySW, apt-get never lies..or so I have heard people say :P
<MurraySW> Hehe
<ttur> slt
<ttur> ya des pros d'ubuntu ici ?
<Silivrenion> I dont know what I need to do to fix fsck
<Silivrenion> ?
<mustard5> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ttur> car pb carte son
<ttur> oki
<mustard5> :)
<ttur> so i have a pb whith my sound card
<MurraySW> mustard5:  I'm guessing the sources.list already contained the deb for Wine, however when prompted to install Wine from Automatix it must just add another entry to the sources.list and royally screw things up.  Stupid automatix.
* Silivrenion waves a big white flag signaling that he needs help
* Silivrenion sings... "ground control to major tom..."
<jacquesmerde> anyone here now much about midi software?
<Silivrenion> "fsck failed. please repair manually"
<mustard5> MurraySW, yeah...its good if you have a clean install I suppose, but if you've already configured stuff...
<Silivrenion> I dont know what I need to do to fix fsck
<mustard5> ttur, what brand of soundcard?
<MurraySW> mustard5:  I really don't want to do another clean install.  This is the second one on this laptop due to a botched Automatix install (Completely my fault.)
<ttur> realtek
<GTX> If you know stuff about eggdrops can you read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134223
<MurraySW> Heh
<mustard5> MurraySW, :)
<pieppi> gvh
<ttur> I must desactivat my card to install ubuntu
<jordo23> Where can I get the Azureus .dpkg file?
<mustard5> MurraySW, you might want to look into how to set up your /home on a seperate partition if you ever do install again..
<mustard5> MurraySW, works wonders for me
<mustard5> ttur, hmmm..not good
<rohan> ok, Gimp does start up but hangs for about 10 minutes on xsane before doing so.... has anyone got a quick fix?
<MurraySW> mustard5, I see what you mean.  That would be useful..
<mustard5> ttur, its sounds like a very hard sound problem to solve
<thegladiator> decaf, it shud be check or not check to get spatial view ? no_ubuntu_spatial ?
<Silivrenion> ---> My fsck is being fscked up!!! At bootup it gives "fsck failed. Please repair manually." and leaves me at a prompt for maintenance. I dont know what I need to do. Help!
<ttur> yes, no good, but i think a can install it now..
<mustard5> MurraySW, yeah..I can run the ubuntu installer in tell it to 'not format' my /home partition and do a clean install with all my personal configs in place
<pebkac> i just upgraded to breezy, and my sblive stopped working.  anyone had this happen?
<ttur> maybe, so i try to find help lol
<pebkac> lspci still shows the damn thing.
* MurraySW hopes synaptic doesn't crap out when trying to retrieve the Wine package...
<ttur> because i without sound ==> i must keep Win.... on my computer
<ttur> so bad
<jordo23> Anyone know where I can download the .dpkg file for azureus?
<meisam> decaf can i ask a question?
<lulu> I have downloaded Firefox 1.5 files but do not know how to install it. Anyone can help??
<thegladiator> decaf, what shud I set it to?
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell lulu about firefox
<mustard5> ttur, do you know the actual model name of your realtek sound device?
<meisam> #eclipse
<MurraySW> mustard5:  I think I may know why synaptic craps out.  I'm currently downloading a torrent on my other box on the network, phenomally slowing network speeds .....it drops to like 5000bytes / sec near the end and than just say "fuck it" and quit the download....I'll go pause the torrent and see if I can succesfuly grab Wine than...
<ttur> not really
<mustard5> ttur if you do then you can google around for others who have had similar problems
<Silivrenion> ---> My fsck is being fscked up!!! At bootup it gives "fsck failed. Please repair manually." and leaves me at a prompt for maintenance. I dont know what I need to do. Help!
<ttur> my computer is a ASUS A 6000
<mustard5> MurraySW, k
<thegladiator> can someone tell me in gconf editor , nautilus , shud I set the "no_ubuntu-sptail" checked or unchecked to get the desired effect  ? to get spatial look i.e
<mustard5> Silivrenion, is it the partition your system is on?
<jordo23> Anyone know where I can get the .dpkg file for Azureus?
<ttur> Of course however for the moment, i dont find a real solution
<thegladiator> jordo23, no dpkg for azureus
<Healot> jordo23, you can download the azurues jar package from its site
<thegladiator> is a java application
<ttur> Oki, i will find the solution
<mustard5> ttur, you really need the full details on your sound device
<ttur> I must do my homework
<thegladiator> can someone tell me in gconf editor , nautilus , shud I set the "no_ubuntu-sptail" checked or unchecked to get the desired effect  ? to get spatial look i.e
<ttur> See u soon
<decaf> thegladiator: unset "always use browser", set no_ubuntu_spatial
<jordo23> is there a ubuntu package for azureus?
<mustard5> ttur, k :)
<ttur> andthan u
<Healot> download and install jre first, before run the jar package
<mustard5> Silivrenion, you got a live CD?
<Healot> jordo23, no...
<thegladiator> thanks decaf
<candyban> hi guys
<pebkac> oh for.  alsa sucks on dapper but oss works?  oh, the humanity.
<decaf> jordo23: no, but it works if you install sun-java
<candyban> Anyone knows what this error is about? : Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_text_width: assertion `font != NULL' failed
<candyban> And more importantly how can I get it fixed :)
<mustard5> candyban, did the application still run?
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: Unable to find swap space signature (which should be /dev/sda1). /n EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended.. [..more stuff..]  /dev/sda2 (the data partition) is mounted. e2fsck: connot continue, aborting. /n fsck failed please repair manually.
<candyban> mustard5: Yes, the application ran, but it crashes and gives that error on the commmand line
<compiler> hi @ all i need help, wanna install my printer, but cant find driver
<mustard5> Silivrenion, do you have a liveCD?
<thegladiator> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: no, I use the From Knoppix install method
<mustard5> Silivrenion, fsck can't work on a mounted drive...so thats why it failed
<thegladiator> jordo23, check what ubotu says ^
<compiler> anybody can help?
<candyban> mustard5: I'm running gq ... I can connect, get a list, can get to some properties, but when I scroll down, it crashes :/
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: I have a live cd of knoppix
<candyban> gq = ldap browser (if anyone is wondering :))
<drapik> ktos mowi po polsku ?
<mustard5> Silivrenion, k..well run that...and then run fsck on the partitions from there
<babyboy> anyone had any experience with easycam2 ?
<Silivrenion> ok
<drapik> hello
<mustard5> Silivrenion, thats the only way you can run fsck on your main partition anyway :)
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: ty
<mustard5> Silivrenion, because its mounted normally when you boot up :D
<drapik> ive problem with ubuntu
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: yah, what does fsck do anyway?
<candyban> mustard5: any ideas what the error is about? (fonts I suppose, but more specific)
<drapik> earlier i had WinXP
<mustard5> Silivrenion, similar to scandisk on windows...checks for errors
<drapik> and two partitions
<mustard5> Silivrenion, type man fsck in terminal for full details
<drapik> and i cannot open this second now...
<mustard5> candyban, I have to say its beyond me actually :)
<ZyntaxError> can i change both owner group and permissions whit just the chown command?
<drapik> kurwa
<G_zErO> my top and bottom bars are not showing
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: it did leave me at a prompt.. press enter for maintenance, or type ctrl d to continue booting
<mustard5> drapik, is it your windows partition that you can't see from linux?
<mustard5> Silivrenion, yeah..I've had the same thing...and used a liveCD to check it
<G_zErO> my top and bottom bars are not showing
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: k, i'll do that and check it out.. thanks
<mustard5> Silivrenion, k
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Alright!  I stopped the torrent and Wine easily finishes downloading (hooray for me being right!)....now for a good tutorial on configging Wine..
<MurraySW> I'm going to look, thanks for the help thus far mustard5, I apprecate it.
<Jack_copp> I wonder if ubuntu will be updated with the last fontconfig on day ?
<mustard5> MurraySW, did you find winetools after reloading the package information?
<Healot> why do you need wine in the first place... use Windows to run windows programs, better move
<mustard5> G_zErO, thats pretty unusual..what were you doing last?
<zphinx> gosub return!
<MurraySW> I'll look now that it's reloaded.
<G_zErO> i just installed ubuntu
<Mwafrika> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a VIDEO problem
<G_zErO> and then revonfigured my graphics care
<G_zErO> and then revonfigured my graphics card
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Negative results for searches "winetools" or "winetool"
<Mwafrika> i cant watch MOVIES
<mustard5> G_zErO, ah ok..so you managed to get it configured..thats good :)
<triablo_> Hello! How to install the kernel source file?
<G_zErO> yeah
<mustard5> MurraySW, bummer
<mustard5> !tell Mwafrika about restricted
<G_zErO> i have a desktop but top taskbars
<Healot> triablo_, unzip, cd, and make
<mustard5> Mwafrika, I'll get a link for you..one second..
<triablo_> Where do I get the kernel source ?
<Mwafrika> Thanks Mustard
<mustard5> Mwafrika, have a look over this page on movies and music.. http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<Dreamstar> guys how to use colors in xchat-gnome?
<mustard5> triablo_, from synaptic
<Dreamstar> i'd like to change a topic using colors
<Mwafrika> Let me check Mustards... your the best
<Dreamstar> (btw i mean text colors)
<Healot> triablo_, try looking at the package list, first use synaptics... if there isn't any, try look to ubuntu package site
<mustard5> G_zErO, hmmm..maybe gnome applets was not installed?
<Healot> or kernel.org
<mustard5> G_zErO, can you open a terminal?
<G_zErO> is there a keyboard shortcut fir terminal
<mustard5> G_zErO, look in Applications>Accessories
<triablo_> Well I have kernel version 2.6.12-10-386, and I find only the kernel header files in Synaptic
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> check that out first...
<joaquinz> does anybody know wich filesystem can be read-written by both linux and windows, omitting fat32?
<joaquinz> because fat32 has the 32gb limit and i want to create a data partition writable by both os's but it's larger than 32gb
<rohan> I'm having a little bit of problems with dvd playback... I HAVE  downloaded codecs n stuff but playback is really scetchy.
<Healot> currently no...
<Kyral> joaquinz: I have successfully made a 160 GB FAT32 part EASY
<joaquinz> Kyral : how? isn't there a limit?
<G_zErO> mustard5, i cant see the buttons up the top on the screen
<Healot> not with DOS Fdisk
<Kyral> joaquinz: To Windows there is, Linux doesn't give a damn :P
<disasm> have a slight problem, I have an ssh server running on my computer. When I have a client do a remote tunnel for ssh on say port 3459 and then I ssh -p 3459 localhost, it gets upset about the key not matching. Only way I can make it work is rm .ssh/known_hosts (I used to edit known_hosts and delete line with local host but now it has the names encrypted)
<mustard5> G_zErO, doh..silly me :)
<Healot> with 3rd party partitioner you can
<Kyral> man mkfs.vfat
<mustard5> G_zErO, ok...read this completely before doing it please...
<G_zErO> mustard5, ok
<joaquinz> Kyral: but if i create this huge fat32 , will windows recognize it?
<mustard5> G_zErO, ctrl + alt + f1 to get to terminal....ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to desktop
<G_zErO> k
<Kyral> joaquinz: should
<disasm> so is there anyway I can tell it, if I'm sshing localhost I don't care if the key matches the one in known_hosts?
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Wine seems to be installed and configured, now, lets say I'd like to install and run the game Diablo II...I insert the CD and .............?
<mustard5> G_zErO, test it now :)
<mustard5> MurraySW, and pray a lot :)
<mustard5> MurraySW, I have strong doubts you would be able to get Diablo running
<joaquinz> Kyral: have you tried it??
<Kyral> joaquinz: yah
<mustard5> MurraySW, something simpler would be a good start
<G_zErO> mustard5, yep in terminal
<MurraySW> mustard5:  Another person here said it should be no trouble ....hehe.
<SonicYooth> Hey guys - is there a way to use apt-get and *not* remove dependant packages?
<mustard5> G_zErO, ok..in terminal do this    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> G_zErO, tell me if it installs anything
<joaquinz> Kyral: thx u
<joaquinz> :)
<asdsadas> selammm
<asdsadas> turkishhh
<Mwafrika> Mustard: I cant even get the terminal running
<joaquinz> another question, is it true that the new Xorg came with a new ati driver? how does it work?
<mustard5> Mwafrika, you mean you don't know where it is..or you can't see it...or its doing strange things?
<ZyntaxError> is it possible to just have write acc to i file and not read?
<Healot> running Windows game with wine is pain the bottom...
<Healot> use Windows, for Bill's sake
<Mwafrika> i cant run it by shortcut
<Assassin5> or try cedega
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: I fscked /dev/sda2 , another thing the error said was that it couldn't find a swap partition. I fdisk -l and found the swap partition (/dev/sda1) is a "Linux" Systemtype. Is this the problem?
<G_zErO> mustard5, started to install
<mustard5> Silivrenion, yes
<mustard5> Silivrenion, let me look at my swap partition..one second
<Silivrenion> k thx
<mustard5> G_zErO, ok..apparently your install wasnt finished
<G_zErO> mustard5, said that it is upto date and didn't do anything
<joaquinz> is it true that the new Xorg came with a new ati driver? how does it work?
<trini> does anyone know how ot turn on and off vnc access via ssh?
<trini> well via command line?
<mustard5> Silivrenion, mine comes up as  'Linux swap / Solaris
<mustard5> '
<Zoroaster> anyone here ever set up vmware on Ubuntu
<mustard5> G_zErO, hmm
<Healot> joaquinz, yeah, not true... with ubuntu... it's on the restricted kernel module
<sika_media> trini: you can google for it
<mustard5> G_zErO, try logging out and back in again?
<Mwafrika> Mustard... i did download the prayer... bu the bin file is not excutable
<G_zErO> how
<Healot> it loads automaticallly if you have a ATi card (9200 or newer)
<mustard5> G_zErO, heh..yeah..good question :)
<mustard5> G_zErO, I know the shutdown command
<G_zErO> yeah
<mustard5> G_zErO, but I don't know the log out command :D
<mustard5> Mwafrika, what are you installing?
<G_zErO> i know how to log out the comand log in
<joaquinz> Healot: are u sure? and if i have installed fglrx?
<trini> sika_media: all i get are instructions to launch vncserver but that file doesnt exist in ubuntu
<Mwafrika> Mustard: the realprayer
<mustard5> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> Mwafrika, ok...let me look at the page
<mustard5> Mwafrika, I thought you wanted to play movies?
<Mwafrika> yes...
<MurraySW> mustard5:  To unpack the WineTools .tar.gz file I use xjvf in the terminal?
<Mwafrika> Mustard5: Yes play VCD movies
<mustard5> Mwafrika, did you install all the gstreamer stuff on that movies and music page?
<mustard5> MurraySW, I use the gui to extract stuff :)
<ufo> !xgl
<mustard5> MurraySW, I create a folder..right click on the file an choose 'extract here'
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Mwafrika> Mustard5: oooh i thought its by choice... let me do that.... first
<Kyral> ubotu: tell Kyral about fixres
<triablo_> How to fix this: aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<triablo_> ???
<Healot> joaquinz, take a look at the installed file list of linux-restricted-modules-<kernel version>
<Cookedgryphon> hey, i'm having a little trouble, i was trying to set up embedded media streaming in firefox, and trying out some different libraries, mplayer and xine, and thought id have a look at soem other media players while i was at it, then when i was done, kaffiene wouldn't uninstall and now nothign works, it says libasound.so.2 is broken and libstdc++
<MetaMorfoziS> has ALSOUND an alternative which uses lowest cpu?
<trini> do i need to install vnc server on ubuntu to be able to launch it from the command line
<trini> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> or any way to tweak it?
<Healot> it should have fglrx there, yes it loads automatically... try any game that use OpenGL
<Cookedgryphon> and things like nautilus and gnome terminal wont start up cos they can't access the shared libraries
<Cookedgryphon> i can get xfce up and runnig tho
<Mwafrika> Anyone please tell me how to get to a command line... that i can input "chmod +x"
<mustard5> Cookedgryphon, do you have a history of what changes you made?  command line history?  synaptic history?
<Cookedgryphon> and this irc seems to only update every 5 mins or so...
<mustard5> Mwafrika, Applications>>Accessories
<Mwafrika> thanks Mustards
<mustard5> Mwafrika, you on breezy badger 5.10?
<Healot> if you want a TTY/fullscreen, Hold Alt+Ctrl+F1
<Mwafrika> I think so
<Healot> easy
<triablo_> How to fix this: aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<triablo_> ???
<mustard5> Mwafrika, k..well it should be there then :)
<jgiardina>  anyone familiar with ubuntu financial support or products.
<Healot> to get back to X, hold Alt+Ctrl and press F7
<jgiardina> we adopted ubuntu here and would like to contribute back
<mustard5> !donations
<ubotu> mustard5: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> it means, you don;t what fglrx library install, triablo_
<jgiardina> mustard5:  eh?
<Mwafrika> Mustrad5: there is nothing of that sort... i see calclator, Archive Manager, Charcter Map, Emac and text editor
<mustard5> jgiardina, I was looking for a factoid from the bot..but no luck :)
<Cookedgryphon> k, and it also seems i can't run the man pages for chrissake! how random is that, and i can't hear anyone saying anything, not sure if you can hear me... i'm gna try and get chatzilla workign instead
<jgiardina>  mustard5: i see
<mustard5> Mwafrika, hmmm..you might be on an earlier version...try in Applications>>System Tools
<mustard5> jgiardina, I'm still searching...I'll get an answer soon :)
<defrysk> jgiardina, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/
<thehil> Does anyone have  a thinkpad  and a kernel with suspend2?
<jgiardina> ubuntu is heavily relied on in our enterprise now, i have replaced so much with it.
<Mwafrika> Mustrad5: Is it same as root terminal may be?
<jgiardina> ubuntu is used in conjunction with a large active directory implementation
<mustard5> jgiardina, http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<jgiardina> great, thx
<ufo> could someone look the symbolic link from xglhowto? i need to remove it but cant remember where i did it :)
<mustard5> Mwafrika, nope
<mustard5> Mwafrika, just 'terminal'
<Engla> W 3
<ufo> its before the compiz syntax. please
<ZyntaxError> can i execute a program i just got read permission on?
<thehil> what's the background text in http://www.ontheedge.ch/image/screenshot_1.jpg ?
<SonicYooth> Hey guys - is there a way to use apt-get and *not* remove dependant packages? For example, when I want to remove a bittorrent client it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. And that doesn't sound like it'd be a good thing.
<Mwafrika> Mustard5:..... i got it
<mustard5> SonicYooth, removing ubuntu-desktop is ok
<thehil> SonicYooth: you may report a bug to the repository
<ZyntaxError> anyone? can i execute a program whit read perm...?
<tatters> what happens if you remove Ubuntu-dektop ?
<SonicYooth> mustard5: it is? hmm okay. i removed the evolution mail client yesterday and my ubuntu wouldnt boot. :-/
<mustard5> SonicYooth, its a meta-package...the only time you need to worry about it being uninstalled is when you got to do a distribution upgrade for instance from Breezy to Dapper
<ablomen> ZyntaxError: no you need exec permisions to execute something
<thehil> SonicYooth: use man apt-get ;I can't find how
<Dreamstar> anyone pls can tell me how to change the color of the text in xchat-gnome? thank u!
<mustard5> SonicYooth, a meta-package is not a package per se, but a pointer to other packages
<mustard5> SonicYooth, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<defrysk> Dreamstar, check the settingsbutton of xchat2
<mustard5> Mwafrika, ok..so you can enter your command now?
<ZyntaxError> ablomen: thanks
<ablomen> np
<mustard5> Mwafrika, how did you go with all those installs?
<Dreamstar> defrysk: i mean changing the color of text only for a string here in room for example
<Mwafrika> Mustrad5: It says file not found
<mustard5> Mwafrika, where did you download it to?
<SonicYooth> mustard5: oh okay. thanks guys. is there anything significant to watch out for if i'm uninstalling generally non-important stuff (i.e. solitaire games and the like)
<mustard5> Mwafrika, what folder?
<Dreamstar> i know that in irc it should be something like"~b~c4" but here in xchat it's not working
<Mwafrika> Mustrad5: Desktop and root
<gegeta2> 
<mustard5> SonicYooth, apt-get and synaptic generally give you lots of warnings ..I can't think of anything specific
<jjjjjjj> morning.   how do i get out of a man page?  i type md man
<gegeta2> ..  
<SonicYooth> mustard5: okay cool, just being careful. thanks again!
<mustard5> Mwafrika, you logged in as root?
<tatters> if i sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  how do I get rid of it
<mustard5> SonicYooth, careful is good...asking first is good :)
<SonicYooth> mustard5: :)
<Healot> hankuk mal isso?
<Mwafrika> Mustard5: Yes i loogged in as a root
<mustard5> tatters, not very easily with apt-get
<mustard5> Mwafrika, hmmm....
<tatters> didnt think so  :(
<redguy|work> !jp
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redguy|work
<jjjjjjj> anyone know how to get out of a cli man page?
<redguy|work> jjjjjjj: hit q
<mustard5> Mwafrika, thats not a good practice you know :)
<jjjjjjj> thx redguy
<Mwafrika> Mustrad: im installing now..... let me see how it goes
<Mwafrika> Mustrad5: i know its not.... but i though u can make installation from root account
<mustard5> tatters, i wonder whether aptitude would do a better job
<tatters> hmm ive not looked at that ill chk it out thnks
<mustard5> tatters, I believe if you uninstall with aptitude then it will remove orphaned dependencies as well
<mustard5> tatters, dont quote me on that though :D
<tatters> lol
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: I ran mkswap on /dev/sda1 and fscked the /dev/sda2. I also checked fstab to make sure it is labeled as a "swap" filetype. Is there anything else I need to do?
<redguy|work> mustard5: it would, it would remeber all packages which were brought in as dependencies of kubuntu-desktop and remove them on removal of kubuntu-dekstop
<mustard5> redguy|work, cool
<redguy|work> mustard5: but I doubt that it will know the dependencies for a package installed via apt-get.
<joaquinz> well, tell me if im wrong, xorg 7.00 come with a new free open source ati driver that works faster and better than fglrx
<joaquinz> is it true?
<redguy|work> erm, s/know/remove/
<mustard5> Silivrenion, I am not really sure..if you want to talk it through first I'm hear to listen :)
<amphi> joaquinz: not for newer cards, I doubt, but maybe
<mustard5> Silivrenion, was that definitely the swap file before?
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: the only thing I didnt do was change /dev/sda1 's partition ID to linux swap.. I was told it doesnt matter
<joaquinz> amphi: so we still have to use the shitty fglrx :( ?
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: it wasnt.. i'm making it
<mustard5> Silivrenion, k
<amphi> joaquinz: or enjoy the trailing edge ;)
<mustard5> Silivrenion, so is /etc/fstab edited to reflect the change?
<Silivrenion> it has no mount point, and has a "swap" filesystem type in fstab
<LadyNikon> virtual desktops with ubuntu
<kc1933> Question: I running Ubuntu 5.10, along with VMWare Player running Windows XP Home. Printing is giving me trouble. Priting works fine in Ubuntu, but once I load VMWare Player, Ubuntu won't print. Windows XP Prints fine, but not Ubuntu. Even if I click the button in VMWare Player to disconnect the printer fro Windows XP, Ubuntu still won't print. Any ideas?
<LadyNikon> was it gpm?
<joaquinz> amphi : trailing edge?
<ivo_> Hey people plz help me i need the web page where i can download for my unbuntu new themes
<tatters> I have no installed anything  since I did kubuntu-desktop so maybe it will remove clenaly do you think?
<amphi> joaquinz: my mobile radeon m7 is well supported by xorg
<mustard5> Silivrenion, well I guess the only way to know is to try it now
<Silivrenion> k
<mustard5> Silivrenion, its all new to me :)
<amphi> joaquinz: older technology, as opposed to 'bleeding edge'
<joaquinz> amphi : do u have 3d acceleration support?
<ivo_> mustard5 Hi :)
<redguy|work> kc1933: sounds like a problem with VMWare, but I am not an expert on this
<mustard5> ivo_, hi!
<southern> hi all
<redguy|work> ivo_: try www.gnome-look.org
<mustard5> hey southern
<Mwafrika> Mustard5: ...... I finished installing but.... i cant run the application it says failed to excute child play
<Mortal``> Hi southern
<southern> hi mustard5
<ivo_> ok tnx
<southern> hi Mortal``
<southern> :)
<kc1933> redguy|work, seems like it. But I'm not sure where to debug
<amphi> cool, a whole 7 seconds of my animation has rendered ;)
<jordo23> Anyone know where i can get the .deb file for azureus?
<mustard5> Mwafrika, with you running as root, I really don't know what the implications of that are
<southern> mustard5: where can I set time (console mode)?
<amphi> joaquinz: yeah
<Healot> kc1933, did you configure you VM with USB ports?
<redguy|work> kc1933: try asking VMWare people..., or wait here until somebody more silled answers your question
<mustard5> southern, hmmm...I suspect the date command....never tried though
<redguy|work> s/silled/skilled
<joaquinz> amphi : but maybe radeon is not supported yet :(
<Mwafrika> Mustard5: ooooh noo
<redguy|work> !info azureus
<amphi> joaquinz: depends which card - man radeon will tell you
<abhinav12383> unable to boot ubuntu on compaq laptop.any help?
<kc1933> Healot, I'm not sure what you mean
<mustard5> southern, try this in terminal   man date
<Healot> if you didn't, your USB printer will no be installed, because the VM doesn't have any USB ports installed
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: the swap mounted successfully on /dev/sda1, but everytime the system starts, it wants to "Check All Filesystems", and /dev/sda2 is already mounted
<mustard5> southern, that will show you the manual for the date command
<Healot> kc1933, you're using VMWare right?
<southern> yes I'm checking...
<amphi> abhinav12383: try smart boot manager perhaps, if the cd won't boot at all (and you have a floppy drive)
<southern> thx
<mustard5> Silivrenion, thats ok isnt it?
<kc1933> Healot, the printer works fine in VMWare player
<meisam> hi guysssss...anybody can help me here
<joaquinz> amphi : mmm the man page says my card its supported
<mustard5> Silivrenion, if there are no errors it should go fine?
<amphi> joaquinz: which card?
<abhinav12383> system hangs on booting ubuntu.wireless module problem.any help?
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: its saying fsck failed again because it cant scan a mounted drive...
<joaquinz> amphi : ati 9600 xt
<mustard5> Silivrenion, ah ok..
<Healot> kc1933, ok, which OS is the host, and which is the guest OS?
<Healot> don;t tell me VMWare player :)
<kc1933> Host: Ubuntu 5.10, Guest: Windows XP Home
<Healot> great...
<kc1933> Healot, VMWare Player
<mustard5> Silivrenion, I guess you need to fsck /dev/sda2 from liveCD?
<amphi> joaquinz: R300        Radeon 9700PRO/9700/9500PRO/9500/9600TX, FireGL X1/Z1 (2D only) here
<abhinav12383> Pl help with laptop boot.
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: i already did
<mustard5> Silivrenion, no errors?
<amphi> abhinav12383: more info
<meisam> hi
<meisam> anybody here?
<Healot> did you set the USB port of the Windows XP VM  to shareable?
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: there were some errors that it fixed
<joaquinz> amphi : RV360       Radeon 9600XT (2d only)
<kc1933> Healot, no, not sure how to do that
<mustard5> Silivrenion, the only thing I can think of is to do it again
<abhinav12383> ubuntu hangs on boot.intel pro wireless 2100 problem.
<mustard5> Silivrenion, maybe there are new errors now?  I'm grasping at straws here :)
<amphi> joaquinz: yeah, sorry - fglrx for you, if you want 3d accel
<Yokalosh> any way of copying my whole ubuntu install to a newer bigger hd?
<Healot> well... I don;t have VMware with me now, I can;t tell you exactly how... at the moment
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: it seems like checking all file systems is part of the startup process
<rewt_> Anyone here use aMule?
<joaquinz> amphi :'(
<amphi> abhinav12383: what problem?
<mustard5> Silivrenion, yep..if it finds errors on a mounted drive it drops out of the startup sequence though
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: its only failing cause its already mounted, not necessarily because theres errors
<amphi> joaquinz: indeed
<mustard5> Silivrenion, its your main partition?
<joaquinz> amphi : thx u :(
<kc1933> Healot, I'll look into it. Thanks
<redguy|work> Yokalosh: you could boot in rescue mode and copy everything to the new drive
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: yes
<Healot> kc1933, you got to set the USB ports for Windows XP (guest) as non-exclusive (shareable), so your ubuntu host can use the ports too
<ZyntaxError> how do i use the chmod to remove read access for users for all files and folders in a directroy? chmod o-r folder/???
<mustard5> Silivrenion, it has to be mounted to run the system though...no getting around that
<ailean> hey folks - i'm getting very large letters in the menus of mplayer and xmms . . . anyone know why?
<Healot> chmod 333
<rewt_> Anyone here use aMule?
<amphi> joaquinz: maybe the next version of xorg will have support for it, dunno; ISTR hearing that ATI are being better about working with the xorg devs
<kc1933> Healot, do you think that's an XP setting, a VMWare Player setting, or maybe VMWare Tools setting?
<Yokalosh> redguy: would that also copy the bootloader etc?
<ZyntaxError> Healot: i want to do it for all fils and folders in a directory
<Healot> the VMware setting
<abhinav12383> ipw2100 detected intel pro/wireless 2100 network .after giving this message it  hangs.
<Healot> ZyntaxError, then, do this 'chmod -Rf 333 /'
<abhinav12383> it does not boot
<Healot> requires root, or sudo
<joaquinz> amphi : ok ... i shall wait, there is not more to do :(  thx u
<Healot> 'sudo chmod -Rf 333 /'
<amphi> abhinav12383: so it could not be that - 2200 seems to cause no probs
<mustard5> Healot, what is that command?
<amphi> abhinav12383: did you try any of the boot options? dunno if any are any use
<redguy|work> Yokalosh: you would have to install the bootloader by yourself, that's the only thing besides copying that has to be done. Also, you can boot from a live cd and do the same
<MetaMorfoziS> have openal an alternative? which uses lower cpu?
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, I don't like the look of that command
<jordo23> Does anyone know where I can get the .deb file for Azureus to run under Breezu?
<amphi> joaquinz: you refuse fglrx ? ;)
<inez> Hello, I can't find a e-mail program on ubuntu
<Healot> he wants to set the read flag of all dirs and files
<amphi> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<mustard5> Healot, on a specific folder though..not the whole system
<linkd> Healot: thats not the way to do even that ;)
<ZyntaxError> mustard5: of what command?
<amphi> inez: mutt is what I prefer, FWIW
<redguy|work> inez: evolution, thunderbird, mutt pine
<linkd> thatll only set read flags and remove all other flags
<Healot> well, he needs ALL
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, Healots commands is wrong thats all
<inez> yeah i've cot thunderbird but he done't works
<joaquinz> amphi : no no,but you've to recognize that fglrx is not a good driver... and when i listened about a new open source driver that would rule fglrx without any difficult
<jordo23> amphi: the wiki page provides a link, but when clicking on it the file is not found...
<inez> can you help me find enother one?
<marc> hello
<ailean> okay, another question then. i've mounted my XP partition, but it seems that only root can access it - is there a way to make it accessible by anyone for read-only?
<abhinav12383> amphi:i tried a lot.but it doesn't.Problem is that its module gets loaded in the kernel.I don't know what boot option to give to disable it
<amphi> jordo23: oh
<Healot> i was right on the -Rf and /
<redguy|work> inez: explain "doesn't work"
<marc> hey guys, how do I know my dialup modem connection speed?
<joaquinz> amphi : well i've got really happy :(
<ailean> 56.6k probably
<Healot> pppstats...
<jordo23> amphi: I had Azureus installed, but somehow it disappeared.
<ailean> @marc
<ZyntaxError> mustard5: whats your sugestion then?
<amphi> jordo23: yeah, fglrx seems a cause of suffering
<amphi> jordo23: heh
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, I'm still thinking about it :)
<jordo23> amphi: fglrx?
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, I'm not that fast with octal :)
<amphi> joaquinz: do you need 3d accel?
<inez> another question: whats the name of a paint "thing" ore something:-)
<amphi> jordo23: sorry, that was to joaquinz - tab-tarding
<Healot> 333? sets read flag?
<redguy|work> inez: also, evolution is installed by default, you should already have it
<amphi> inez: gimp
<amphi> inez: or inkscape for vector stuff
<inez> Okay, thanks
<linkd> Healot: invite what i said, i wasnt following properly, itll add perms nm
<jordo23> amphi: I found a .deb file for azureus, but it says it conflicts with libseda-java
<abhinav12383> amphi: pl help
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, so you want to stop reading and executing by all other users...not your user?
<linkd> ZyntaxError: chmod -r /path/to/folder #will work
<linkd> erm
<Healot> he wants to "chmod to remove read access for users for all files and folders"
<inez> Zijn er hier ook Nederlanders die mij kunnen helpen?
<linkd> ZyntaxError: chmod -R -r /path/to/folder rather
<Ng> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<abhinav12383> amphi:i tried a lot.but it doesn't.Problem is that its module gets loaded in the kernel.I don't know what boot option to give to disable it
<ZyntaxError> mustard5: well im interested of how to change permissions for all files and folders in a folder
<amphi> abhinav12383: I have not seen this problem, so I don't have much idea - dod you look at linux-laptop.net and/or tuxmobil.org?
<amphi> er, did
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, well you need an octal value..you on gnome btw?
<redguy|work> ZyntaxError: use the -R switch of chmod
<Healot> he didn't say exactly what to do...
<joaquinz> amphi : mm yes and no... i've a windows installation to play but i dont know , i dream about the day that i will can delete windows without any regret
<Healot> change read flag on the user, group or others?
<Healot> i gave my suggestion
<mustard5> Healot, yeah..which would have changed every file on his system :)
<Healot> hehe
<linkd> mustard5: there is no need for octal. if you doing an "adjustment" rather than a set, you just use the flag-mode things, such as "-r" for "remove read from all"
<inez> can I find (enywere) windows media player on Ubuntu?
<Healot> it was not specific :)
<ailean> inez, why do you need it?
<mustard5> linkd, k
<amphi> joaquinz: aye; I like 3d accel for celestia and stellarium; I also have vop, a povray anim previewer that uses opengl, but I haven't messed with it much yet
<amphi> inez: no
<ZyntaxError> Say i want to remove  write acc for group members for all files in the corrunt dir and all subdirrs?
<ailean> inez, you can run it under wine
<inez> ailean:for music
<ailean> inez, there are loads of native apps, like xmms
<abhinav12383> amphi:yes i have.But just tell me how can i remove that module from the kernel.Even if i install in expert mode i don't see an option to turn it off
<amphi> inez: there a loads of media players
<redguy|work> inez: try rythmbox
<linkd> ZyntaxError: chmod -Rf g-w /path/tp/dir
<ailean> inez, or rhythmbox :) whatever one you prefer
<amphi> abhinav12383: I have no idea
<inez> Okay, thanks everybody
<redguy|work> !tell inez about restricted
<ZyntaxError> linkd: thanks! do i need do specify the hole path?
<joaquinz> amphi : the matter is , if only linux could be used for games, i could delete windows and have a lot of disk space more :( but i cant because the ati graphic support and cedega game support are terrible :(
<linkd> ZyntaxError: a relative one will do if u like
<amphi> abhinav12383: no one else reported such problems that you found?
<redguy|work> inez: read what ubotu told you as well for playing mp3's
<mustard5> ZyntaxError, it would be safer to do it with full path :)
<amphi> joaquinz: don't play games ;)
<linkd> ZyntaxError: so "." for current dir, ".." for parent etc
<MetaMorfoziS> !openal
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> abhinav12383: perhaps you can disable the card in the BIOS?
<inez> reduy | work: Okay
<ZyntaxError> linkd: thanks
* linkd goes makes steak.
<amphi> abhinav12383: or power it off with a Fn-key-combo?
<ailean> is there anyone that can help me with access to my ntfs partition?  It is mounted but only root can access it
<amphi> abhinav12383: what model is the laptop?
<mustard5> ailean, yeah..I can give it a go
<mustard5> ailean, you used the pastebin before?
<ailean> mustard5, it's just partitions
<redguy|work> joaquinz: talk to ATI about supporting their hardware n linux
<ailean> mustard5, no
<typo> hello. where can i find the package mysql-server-4.1 ?
<inez> what means "GNOME" ore something
<typo> it is supposed to be in ubuntu breezy, isn't it?
<mustard5> ailean, open up this url in browser..  http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<redguy|work> inez: www.gnome.org
<Healot> joaquinz, for games, i rather doze...
<ailean> mustard5, okay, opened
<mustard5> ailean, ok   cat /etc/fstab    and paste contents in pastebin
<deus> salve a tutti
<mustard5> ailean, do that make sense?
<Silivrenion> mustard5 :: i ran fsck and everything passed..
<deus> sono un nuovo utente ubuntu
<redguy|work> !it
<CarlFK> how do I shut down X? like what tellinit 3 should have done
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ailean> mustard5, no, i don't know what you mean by pastebin
<joaquinz> redguy|work , well, i will do it but i dont mind that a simple letter written by a eighteen boy of argentina would make those guys to make a decent driver
<linkd> mustard5: u pasted the wrong link :P
<mustard5> ailean, hehehe sorry wrong link
<ailean> hehe
<ailean> mustard5, np :)
<joaquinz> amphi : hahah those days im using linux a lot , so im not playing :'(
<mustard5> ailean, ok.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<amphi> joaquinz: heh
<Sedlav> c
<mustard5> linkd, thanks..didnt notice that :)
<Healot> CarlFK, i'd killall X as root in TTY
<amphi> joaquinz: yeah, there are more interesting things to do IMHO
<ailean> mustard5, ok done :)
<mustard5> ailean, ok..in terminal ..type this command   cat /etc/fstab
<CarlFK> Healot: k that will work, but Ithink there is a 'right way' ;)
<sjmorgan> /quit
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anyway to tweak openal?
<mustard5> ailean, then copy and paste the output into the pastebin
<MetaMorfoziS> it uses high cpu
<mustard5> ailean, hit send...then copy the URL into here
<ailean> k
<redguy|work> joaquinz: well, if it was one letter it propably wouldn't, but the more letters they receive the higher the chance they will treat linux more seriously
<ailean> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9127
<mustard5> ailean, thanks..
<southern> how can I reconfigure my pppoeconf?
<redguy|work> southern: run pppoeconf
<southern> i tried
<herede> !find aterm
<CarlFK> Healot: x keeps restarting....
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'aterm' (6 shown): aterm ;; aterm-ml ;; multi-aterm ;; xt-aterm ;; xt-aterm-dev ;; xt-aterm-doc.
<redguy|work> southern: and?
<hugo_> hello
<southern> "timestamp too far in the future..."
<Healot> restart to runlevel where it does not run X... CarlFK
<mustard5> ailean, ok..I'll just make up a new line for your ntfs partition on fstab....one second
<redguy|work> southern: hrm, time problems?
<Healot> X playing hard on you? CarlFK
<hugo_> anyone knows something about "init 6"
<CarlFK> yeah...
<ailean> mustard5, thanks
<southern> I don't know
<southern> i set it ...
<Healot> that's reboot///
<redguy|work> hugo_: it propably means "restart"
<herede> anyone installed Aterm on ubuntu?
<redguy|work> hugo_: what Healot said
<southern> hoopppppp
<adex> ...
<abhinav12383> amphi:But i don't have a wifi card.
<mustard5> ailean, ok..in terminal type   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<redguy|work> southern: then you most propably set it wrong :-)
<southern> sudo says always timestamp probleme
<hugo_> redguy|work_: yeahh but in my case it only want's my root pw
<southern> what can I do?
<Healot> your X was configured to restart... i think you need to kill the server... by killing the service itself... CarlFK
<redguy|work> southern: ok, try sudo -i
<Healot> and I forgot how the hell to stop a service in Linux, hahah
<mustard5> ailean, change the line in fstab for /dev/hda to this one below....
<southern> same
<CarlFK> Healot: they changed the whole runlevel thing, # The default runlevel. id:2:initdefault:
<mustard5> ailean, /dev/hda1    /mnt/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<adex> quit
<CarlFK> Healot: any idea what the name of the service is?
<redguy|work> southern: well, then boot in the recovery mode and set the time in there
<Healot> yeah... ubuntu did that
<southern> ok
<jjjjjjj> i canno log in anonymously to vsftpcd :(   vsftpd.conf says i can.
<redguy|work> southern: also, you can propably run pppoeconf in there as well
<hugo_> redguy|work_: so i can't restart my pc with menu only saying reboot or shutdown -r
<ailean> mustard5, thanks - would you mind explaining the changes?
<ompaul> southern, do this "sudo -K" a few times and change the fix the battery time on your computer
<jetscreamer> -t
<jetscreamer> -t mustard
<mustard5> ailean, I wish I knew...I just copied it from a how to ;)
<abhinav12383> amphi:But i don't have a wifi card.
<mustard5> ailean, hehe
<Healot> in the old days... i usually start X manually by init script
<ailean> mustard5, okay :)
<jetscreamer> -t(ype)
<amphi> abhinav12383: you don't? so wtf is it loading the module?
<mustard5> ailean, umask=000 gives all users permissions I think
<amphi> abhinav12383: sorry, I was afk
<jetscreamer> -t ntfs or whatever
<mustard5> ailean, its all explained in the manual for fstab  which you can access in terminal with the command    man fstab
<ailean> mustard5, well it worked anyway
<mustard5> ailean, now one more thing
<mustard5> ailean, yeah?
<ailean> mustard5, okay, i'll have a read
<Healot> in ubuntu it's xorg-common....
<linkd> mustard5: actually its man mount
<ailean> linkd, i believe it's in both
<linkd> mustard5 & ailean is "man mount" since fstab is just settings for mount
<mustard5> linkd, well man fstab refers you to man mount :)
<abhinav12383> amphi:i don't know.i have same problem with mandriva & knoppix
<ailean> hehe
<linkd> mmk, well the flags are in man mount
<mustard5> linkd, I stand corrected :)
<ailean> hmmm i have loads of questions . . . )
<ailean> :)
<Bladedge> guys
<Bladedge> does ubuntu support usb wifi please?
<mustard5> ailean, I got it from this how to anyway.. http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<jetscreamer> more like does the kernel support...
<Bladedge> ok
* lucho salutta a tutti!
<Bladedge> does it?
<Healot> CarlFK, try to move /etc/init.d/xorg-common somewhere else then, restart, see how that goes...
<jetscreamer> depends on the card
<ailean> mustard5, lol i searched for about an hour for something similar
<jetscreamer> just ask about your card
<ailean> mustard5, you must be better than me
<loko> f
<mustard5> ailean, I have vast experience in how to's :)  they are my lifeblood :D
<ailean> mustard5, . . . at searching - i pressed return a bit early there :)
<coudron> does anyone happen to know if you can install the latest ATI drivers on Dapper Drake 6.04?
<abhinav12383> amphi:help
<Healot> the symlinks to xorg-common, should be somewhere in rc.X folders, CarlFK
<Bladedge> nope its a usb adapter
<amphi> abhinav12383: how bizarre - hast thou googled assiduously?
<CarlFK> Healot: I just chmod a-x it and am rebooting
<ailean> the other thing i wanted to do was install ie6 under wine. i know it can be done, but when i run the ie6setup.exe program, it can't access the net to download the rest
<Healot> sure... set the X bit off....
<ablomen> a fast perl question (i know its not the right channel but i have this channel open ;) ) does anybody know if theres a commend to randomize the order of a array?
<mustard5> ailean, hmmm..not sure about that one...I've installed an earlier internet explorer in wine using winetools..but havent ever updated it
<Bladedge> jetscreamer: got an adapter but i dunno how to configure it
<abhinav12383> amphi:I have been trying to solve this problem since yesterday
<redguy|work> ailean: try downloading and installing winetools
<amphi> abhinav12383: one day? that's not much ;)
<CarlFK> rats... didn't work
<amphi> abhinav12383: what is the exact model?
<Healot> ablomen, I can do that with Python,,, perl? I think you can do that too... what module...
<coudron> does anyone happen to know if you can install the latest ATI drivers on Dapper Drake 6.04? I get and upsopported archetecture error.
<redguy|work> ailean: also, you should note that, according to the IE EULA, you can't use IE without a valid Windows licence
<mustard5> ailean, when wine updates it has a habit of borking winetools...so sometimes you have to wait for winetools to be updated after a recent wine update
<redguy|work> license even
<Healot> well, except IE for MacOS :)
<ablomen> Healot: yeah its possible but i dont know the command ;)
<decaf> I have 7 (seven) win98 licences
<Bladedge> like anyone please help with the dam usb wifi adapter ?
<Healot> me tooo...
<Bladedge> blasted wifi
<Healot> I don't do perl... :(
<ablomen> hmm google time then :P
<decaf> anybosy wants one? (unfortunatly all of them are turkish)
<redguy|work> Healot: is it still supported?
<ailean> redguy|work, i have a valid windows license :)
<Healot> no... not from MS... though
<amphi> Bladedge: blasted usb more like ;)
<Healot> IE 5.2 is still alive in MacOS 9/10
<southern> why I can't use "sudo nmap localhost" ???????
<Healot> i mean X
<Bladedge> thought bout it but after the post :)
<Bladedge> but how do i configure it lol
<Bladedge> pleaes
<ailean> redguy|work, mustard5 it's not that i actually want to use it, but many programs use components from ie
<Bladedge> please*
<vasP_L> I just installed windows xp on another drive, and now when I boot up I cant enter ubuntu. Is it a grub problem, how can I fix it?
<mustard5> ailean, yep I understand
<amphi> vasP_L: does grub load?
<vasP_L> no
<mustard5> ailean, I've encountered quite a few while playing around with wine
<redguy|work> southern: elaborate on "can't use"
<Healot> vasP_L, do you automatically boot to Windows?
<vasP_L> yes,.
<ailean> redguy|work, mustard5, i tried to install winetools from the ubuntu repo but it wanted to uninstall wine to do it
<Healot> if so, you need to use bootpart... to add Ubuntu to your NT bootloader list...
<southern> redguy|work: It says: Failed to detemine the netmas of !: No such device
<mustard5> ailean, hmm ok..are you installing wine from the sourceforge repos or from standard ubuntu repos?
<amphi> vasP_L: then you must reinstall it
<Healot> you can do it manually using linux CD and do the dd command... ask the other about dd...
<ailean> mustard5, from the sourceforge repo, using Automatix
<vasP_L> amphi, xp?
<mustard5> ailean, k
<Healot> vasP_L, google for 'bootpart', dl and run it...
<redguy|work> southern: man nmap perhaps?
<amphi> vasP_L: the moral of the story is clearly "don't install xp' ;)
<amphi> vasP_L: no, grub
<Angel_Dex> can anyone provide me with libmp3lame.so For Exporting MP3s with audacity>?
<vasP_L> Healot, done it, its actually for my friend so I'll do it later thanx
<mustard5> ailean, I would say winetools is not an option for you at this moment then...they may be at that 'incompatible' stage again
<vasP_L> amphi, cant inizialize ubuntu, how to reinstall grub?
<a2xm> hi all, I've install and setup SWAT for managing samba. but I still didn't get anything from httlp://localhost:901
<ailean> mustard5, it might be the only option
<ailean> mustard5, i.e. removing the wine i have
<toby> theres no l in http
<amphi> vasP_L: boot off some live cd, mount your linux / somewhere, chroot to it, and run grub-install
<Angel_Dex> can anyone provide me with libmp3lame.so For Exporting MP3s with audacity>?
<redguy|work> toby: depends on how you spell it :-)
<vasP_L> amphi, thanx will try that if bootpart fails
<ailean> Angel_Dex, you were heard
<toby> it is only http or https
<amphi> vasP_L: at least that's how I've always done it; there may be a better way(tm)
<Angel_Dex> ailean oks
<Healot> i rather not install grub onto my master boot record...
<Healot> i love nt loader :)
<jetscreamer> Bladedge: i don't have wireless so i can't help much sorry
<ailean> Angel_Dex, looking now
<jetscreamer> you can use the nt loader to boot linux
<Angel_Dex> ailean many thanks
<Healot> Bladedge, check the manufacturer site.... check out if there any driver for linux released?
<Silivrenion> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ::rips cds into shreds::
<abhinav12383> amphi:sorry i miswrote. i have a wireless lan card but not enabled.
<pete__> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Healot> or use ndiswrapper... or last resort, buy Linux-compatible card....
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, did you just install lame from repositories?
<jetscreamer> Bladedge: you need to know the model, or chipset of the thingy
<ConfidentiaL> What is the "copy" command in linux?
<jetscreamer> cp
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 Nope didnt know boot it
<amphi> abhinav12383: perhaps try enabling it
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I've been through this myself with Audacity...I remember it being troublesome
<Healot> Bladedge, use ndiswrapper. and install the windows XP driver with it (ndiswrapper).. or last resort, buy Linux-compatible card....
<Angel_Dex> ok
<ufo> funny thing this xgl :)
<Bladedge> jetscreamer: its an ovislink
<Bladedge> no linux driver :(
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I installed lame from the repositories if I recall correctly..then spent ages searching for that file you mentioned above
<ailean> Angel_Dex, i can't find that file
<Healot> it's closed source, proprietary, can't complaint much, ufo
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I eventually found somthing I think
<amphi> ufo: pleasant?
<ailean> Angel_Dex, i think you'd be better going through the repo
<ConfidentiaL> Can I enable sudo in the file explorer?
<Healot> Bladedge, with ndiswrapper, you just use the existing Windows XP driver instead...
<ufo> amphi: donno yet?
<Angel_Dex> ailean mustard5 in /usr/local/lib ?
<ailean> ConfidentiaL, no, but you can run as another user
<ailean> k
<hugo_> if i've got createt a root-pw: how can i remove it
<ConfidentiaL> ailean : well, I need to copy something...
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I wish I could recall but I can't...I use search functions to find it I think
<amphi> ufo: does it run on top of an existing X/dri setup, or does it include lowlevel stuff?
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 do i only need that lib? or do i need to install everything lame for it too?
<ailean> Angel_Dex, no it's not there
<Angel_Dex> cuz it sounds like just the lib is needed
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, try just installing liblame0...see how you go
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 ok
<mod^_> how do I disallow other people listing folders in /home?
<ConfidentiaL> How do I copy from my home folder?
<jetscreamer> chown
<ailean> ConfidentiaL, sudo konqueror
<amphi> hugo_: man usermod
<jetscreamer> 600 perhaps
<ailean> ConfidentiaL, that gives you root access graphically
<amphi> ConfidentiaL: cp -a /home/foo somewhere
<pete__> Humanistic psychology is a school of psychology that emerged in the 1950s in reaction to both behaviorism and psychoanalysis
<amphi> ConfidentiaL: n/m, missed the from
<jetscreamer> Mr.T uses linux
<mod^_> with chmod 700
<mod^_> I can't login
<amphi> pete__: what of it?
<mod^_> I get that "Could not chdir to home directory"
<mod^_> "Permission denied"
<pete__> amphi: i pasted in wrong window ;-P
<hugo_> there's no information about removing root account
<amphi> pete__: heh
<jetscreamer> try chmod +x /home/user
<mod^_> /user ?
<jetscreamer> your username
<jordo23> Anyone know where I can get the right .deb file for Azureus (and no, the link on the wiki does not work) for Breezy?
* ablomen loves perl | and goes back to helping people now ;)
<Healot> jordo23, there isn;'t any
<pete__> jordo23: it's easy just to download it off the site, it doesn't need to be installed
<mustard5> hugo_, I think its  sudo passwd root -l
<jetscreamer> i'd go with 744 on the dir and 644 on the files, or 600 if you want
<Healot> azureus is a java file...
<Healot> you don't need to install it really, ready to run, with JRE
<jordo23> Healot: There are .deb packages for Azureus....
<CarlFK> arg... ok, take 2: how do I stop X?
<ablomen> jordo23: like people said, its easy to install but its verry unstable, atleast for amd64 version
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 no luck searching for it
<mustard5> hugo_, yeah..this is it    sudo passwd -l root
<jetscreamer> mod^_: the dirs have to be 7, or +x, or they can't be navigated
<Healot> if there is any,. you wouldn't ask right?
<BlueEagle> I am having some problems with raid. the /proc/mdstat and fdisk -l can be seen on http://pastebin.com/566943. fdisk -l refers to a /dev/md0p1 but no such node exists. What am I missing here?
<jordo23> Healot: That's how I installed it the first time....but for some reason it's gone...
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I've been googling in your absence...no luck yet..
<bubba_> Hi, I have a strange wifi issue (my device is detected, it shows up in network config, but it wont find any wireless networks.
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 many thanks i think ill search that folder thing
<bubba_> I did try putting in my essid (even though its broadcasted.
<hugo_> yeah you're right
<Healot> yeah, and you should know how did you install it in the first place
<CarlFK> telinit 1 did it, but that dropped my ssh connection too, which is bad
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 TT_TT nothing
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, if you look through the description of the package it might tell you where it installed it
<Angel_Dex> oks
<BlueEagle> carlfk: As a general rule: NEVER execute commands whos effects you do not understand. Ofcourse telinit 1 will drop you ssh connection.
<bubba_> sorry... just read the room title... off to find #ubuntu+1
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, bingo..found a link :)
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98302&highlight=libmp3lame.so
<Healot> anyways, jordo23, direct link to az for linux, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<CarlFK> BlueEagle: so how do I stop X?
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 =o
<BlueEagle> carlfk: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<silvioaparigi> just to try
<Healot> he should stop the login manager instead, yeah that was what I am talking about...
<CarlFK> BlueEagle: "GNOME Display Manager not running"
<Healot> stop the X server...
<Healot> CarlFK, check out what display manager did you run...
<BlueEagle> carlfk: how did you start x? Are you using kubuntu?
<Healot> it's either gdm, kdm, or xdm
<CarlFK> currently icewm
<Healot> them xdm
<paxmaster> in the scp command when I use the wild card * how can I not copy file that i have (like not over right it just pass the next file)
<Ng> paxmaster: use rsync :)
<Healot> ps and grep the dm seems tedious :)
<CarlFK> "/etc/init.d/xdm: No such file or directory"
<BlueEagle> carlfk: how did you start x? Are you using kubuntu?
<Healot> then, try kdm, CarlFK
<paxmaster> well I am try to backup with ssh keys
<CarlFK> I booted.  no ubuntu-lite
<paxmaster> using cron jobs
<CarlFK> no kdm either
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 Bwahaha! i found it! thank you thank you thank you
<paxmaster> if i use rsync it will prompt for the password
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, :)
<Healot> a different display manager then...
<setuid> Why does Ubuntu insist on making incorrect partitions?
<BlueEagle> carlfk: ps aux|grep dm    <= what does that give you in form of /usr/sbun/*dm ?
<setuid> "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary"
<Healot> CarlFK, do 'ps | grep dm', display manager should has *dm as its name
<setuid> I get that for all 3 partitions
<pete__> hey, does foobar2000 have a linux version?
<BlueEagle> sbin*
<Healot> setuid, set your disk to LBA mode first
<Healot> don't choose auto, large or chs... LBA....
<meisam> hi
<setuid> Healot: set it where?
<BlueEagle> setuid: bios
<setuid> BlueEagle: Not an option
<bushito> do Gnome support real rtansparency?? =O
<Healot> that's before installing ubuntu, BIOS where else, setuid
<setuid> BlueEagle: This is a brand-new Thinkpad, and it worked great with Debian
<setuid> Healot: See above, LBA is not an option in the BIOS
<BlueEagle> setuid: You have got no option for setting the mode of the disk to LBA in the bios? o.O
<setuid> It probably does it automagically
<setuid> BlueEagle: Nope, its pretty new, BIOS is current.
<setuid> This was never a problem before, with Stable or Unstable, only started when I moved to Ubuntu
<setuid> Same hardware, same disk
<BlueEagle> setuid: Who made that bios and who can I hire to have them assasinated?
<Healot> it is set to Auto right?
<setuid> Healot: There is no setting for it, anywhere, in the bios
<Healot> it's not really ubuntu;s fault
<ufo> it quite unstable the compiz and xgl
<clusty> hello
<CarlFK> ps aux |grep dm  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9128
<setuid> Healot: I disagree, its the only variable changed here
<meisam> guys now i havin windows and ubuntu together..i wanna install a new ubuntu...what should ido?
<BlueEagle> carlfk: /etc/init.d/wdm stop
<Healot> setuid, there is a setup switch... during the installation... i think there is somethign about thinkpad hardware
<yaFoo> hi
<Healot> checkout the switch, press F<something>
<CarlFK> yipee!  thanks BlueEagle
<mustard5> meisam, you want to install over the old ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> carlfk: that was the only *dm running, wasn't it?
<Healot> wdm....
<setuid> Healot: Well, I'm noit about to go reinstalling now. Its been running fine for a week, all configured up, everything seems to work, but now when I did an 'fdisk -l /dev/hda', it shows this crap.
<Healot> huh
<kc1933> question: is there any simple program available for Ubuntu that can copy from my scanner to my printer?
<clusty> i have a problem with using sshfs: when i do sshfs blahh@host.com somefolder i get fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<meisam> mustard5 no removing this current one and installing another new one
<Healot> sure, it doesn;t really messed with your data though, setuid
<BlueEagle> setuid: If it isn't broken, why are you trying to fix it? o.LO
<CarlFK> BlueEagle: yes
<jetscreamer> actually, lba 'can' be an option in the bios
<setuid> BlueEagle: Because it *IS* broken
<Healot> who the hell use wdm...
<setuid> jetscreamer: "can", but isn't.
<shiar> hi. does anyone know how to get Arabic script properly displayed on Ubuntu 5.10?
<BlueEagle> setuid: "Its been running fine for a week, all configured up, everything seems to work"
<mustard5> meisam, I think we are talking about the same thing
<BlueEagle> setuid: That doesn't sound like a broken box to me
<meisam> mustard5 ok
<shiar> i have installed xfonts-intl-arabic and ttf-kacst and rebuilt cache files, yet the browser isn't displaying arabic site well (the font is fucked) and other progs (open office for examp) doen't display arabic at all
<meisam> mustard5 can u help me
<Healot> or change the option of the kernel, with lba switch or something, in your grub setting...
<mustard5> meisam, I would think that you just do a normal install
<tombs> hi all
<jetscreamer> also, i read about how some partitioners do not align the partitons to the sectors or tracks
* setuid tries lba32 in menu.lst
<jetscreamer> but that's all i know
<mustard5> meisam, its going to format the old ubuntu install anyway
<Healot> i had that all along, but since i set my disk to LBA (permanent, not Auto)
<meisam> mustard5 how to format in a way not disturbing the windows
<Healot> it doesn't inherit that problem no more
<jetscreamer> imo windows logical disk manager is one of those that don't
<mustard5> meisam, just be sure what partition you have ubuntu on before the instal
<jetscreamer> but i'm not sure
<meisam> mustard5 any especial way
<mustard5> meisam, do you know which drive ubuntu is on and which one windows is on?
<meisam> mustard5 yes i suppose
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 How Do i use my smart monitoring crap on my HD?
<Pablo> o.O
<jjjjjjj> I am reading /etc/vsftpd.conf and it says #Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf  Is this just an example or the real thing? tia
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I don't know really
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 PS i got it working and made a MP3 of my HD clicking
<Angel_Dex> XD
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, hehe
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me how to have the "disks manager" in Dapper spit out all the mounted drives to /etc/fstab?
<meisam> mustard5 then?
<setuid> Can someone give me an example of the syntax for lba/lba32 in grub's menu.lst? I just tried both (exactly how they are on a system running lilo here), and grub rejects them
<jjjjjjj> cuz i can connect from a windows pc on the lan but no internet access
<Angel_Dex> Anyone at all know how to use the smart thing on my HD?
<jjjjjjj> yes port 21 is forwarded on the router
<mustard5> meisam, well when you install, choose manual partitioning....and then choose the partition that has your old ubuntu on it
<Healot> smart thing on your HD, ?
<mustard5> meisam, did you have any problems last time you installed?
<Josh43> jjjjjjj: are you using Passive mode from outside the network?
<meisam> mustard5 last was my first time even touching the ubuntu
<Angel_Dex> Healot the SMART diagnostic thing
<jodanlime> I reinstalled ubuntu, and everything is ok, but last time I had my home directory on my desktop, and now it wont let me do that, do I need to be root or am I just doing something wrong?
<meisam> mustard5 but no problem i faced
<clusty> any1 :-D
<clusty> SSFS
<mustard5> meisam, so what is leading to install again?
<jjjjjjj> not sure what that is exactly josh
<Healot> well, type it in CAPITAL... smart and SMART are way different in meaning :)
<Josh43> jodanlime: middle-mouse-drag your home folder to the desktop, and create a link
<jjjjjjj> i am using ie to ftp://myip
<Angel_Dex> Healot XP sorry
<Josh43> jjjjjjj: tools > internet options > advanced: use Passive mode
<butchiebags> hello, does anyone else havea problem in ubuntu where firefox just closes at random?
<Josh43> butchiebags: Only when it crashes ;)
<mustard5> butchiebags, in the past I had it with java sometimes
<defrysk> butchiebags, in breezy ?
<butchiebags> haha what is that supposed to mean...
<greenpenguin13> i have a problem with firefox where it hangs the computer randomly
<butchiebags> well i'm juts going to any site an it just closes with no explanation
<im_ka> greenpenguin13, is it a specific website?
<Wenderlan> exists some applicatory one that it the same makes work that publishing of the office?
<mustard5> meisam, why are you reinstalling if you don't mind me asking?
<greenpenguin13> im_ka: any website
<Josh43> butchiebags: try uninstall/reinstall from syanptic, or try installing 1.5
<butchiebags> well i went to creative.com and acidplanet.com and it shut down i think it also id it with gmail... thast about all i've tried so far...
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 wanna hear my HD?
<meisam> mustard5 i dun really know...u know there r some misunderstanding for me over here in ubuntu that no one is helping me...so im just thinking about the new one
<im_ka> greenpenguin13, mhhh
<defrysk> Josh43, you need a new keyboard :D
<mustard5> Angel_Dex, I'm on dialup connection so not really...it would take forever to download :)
<Angel_Dex> lol ok
<Wenderlan> help me
<meisam> mustard5 a new installation would help
<Wenderlan> Exists some applicatory one that it the same makes work that publishing of the office?
<defrysk> !help
<im_ka> greenpenguin13, is firefox upto-date?
<Angel_Dex> mustard5 its 128KB in ogg format
<greenpenguin13> yes
<Josh43> butchiebags: Sounds like your settings or cache or something are corrupt.. you could try running it from a terminal window
<jodanlime> Josh43, thanks
<jjjjjjj> no josh... no passive mode for ftp
<p0windah> anyone setup a page for xgl+compviz ?
<butchiebags> ok how do i di thta xD
<Josh43> defrysk: I need to replace the batteries in mine ;)
<greenpenguin13> this is on a breezy machine
<mustard5> meisam, what type of things are you having trouble with?
<butchiebags> i'm new to linux here can you tell?
<Josh43> jjjjjjj: What, you can't find the option, or it wasn't clicked?
<BlueEagle> I am having some problems with raid. the /proc/mdstat and fdisk -l can be seen on http://pastebin.com/566943. fdisk -l refers to a /dev/md0p1 but no such node exists. What am I missing here?
<defrysk> some have the wrong flash version installed on their breezy
<im_ka> greenpenguin13, check it how much ram it s using with system monitor
<mustard5> meisam, you think you might have made some errors and it would be better to start from scratch?
<jjjjjjj> not clicked
<im_ka> greenpenguin13, it shouldnt lock up
<Wenderlan> hallow
<Wenderlan> help me
<greenpenguin13> im_ka: will do. not my machine, so...
<dockane> hi all ... just recognized that my x86 breezy installation does not notify me anymore of update ( i manually did it : apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) ... any idea ?
<greenpenguin13> but thanks :)
<meisam> mustard5 yesssssssss exactly
<im_ka> greenpenguin13, welcome :)
<defrysk> !portugal
<meisam> mustard5 fantastic
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<Wenderlan> :(
<shiar> PLEASE: does anyone know how to get Arabic script properly displayed on Ubuntu 5.10?
<kleinlappies> how can i check if a power surge damaged my partotions?
<butchiebags> it would do the same thing iwth firefox when i ws using the live cd too..
<Josh43> butchiebags: Everyone is new to linux ;) .. system > administration > synaptic: search for firefox > click > reinstall > apply
<butchiebags> oh ok thats not too hard
<greenpenguin13> shiar: can't you just install the arabic language packs?
<mustard5> meisam, well I can't see how you will have many problems...if you don't feel confident during the install process...then just stop doing the install and come back and ask questions
<ailean> ConfidentiaL, did you get that copied?
<colm_away> kleinlappies, fsck
<Josh43> butchiebags: Or, if you want to find the error: applications > accessories > terminal: type "mozilla-firefox" (no quotes)
<butchiebags> ok it's re-installing
<shiar> greenpenguin13 <@shiar> [17:01]  i have installed xfonts-intl-arabic and ttf-kacst and rebuilt cache files, yet the browser isn't displaying arabic site well (the font is fucked) and other progs (open office for examp) doen't display arabic at all
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me how to have the "disks manager" in Dapper spit out all the mounted drives to /etc/fstab?
<meisam> mustard5 so u mean i install it again
<mustard5> meisam, yeah..if it makes you feel like your system is 'clean' :)
<butchiebags> also whre do i get a codec for playing mp3's?
<mustard5> meisam, I know how it feels to muck things up and wonder what might be wrong that you don't know about :D
<Josh43> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<BlueEagle> !info wdm
<ubotu> wdm: (WINGs Display Manager - an xdm replacement with a WindowMaker look), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.28-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 389 kB, Installed size: 1236 kB
<kleinlappies> dolm_away shot thanks man doing it now but im getting this ...Deleted inode 131667 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>
<ConfidentiaL> ailean : yes, i got my ATI driver copied, ran it, rebooted, but now my X-Window system says that the session lasted for less then 10 seconds, and restart itself :S
<Josh43> butchie: go to that URL (restricted formats)
<greenpenguin13> shiar: have you changed the encoding in firefox?
<mustard5> meisam, do you have a windows XP recovery disk?
<butchiebags> k
<ailean> ConfidentiaL, you want to get yourself a decent card :P
<meisam> mustard5 all right...can i ask u how can i come back to u during installation
<ConfidentiaL> ailean : so now Im running failsafe terminal...
<meisam> mustard5 yes i have
<ConfidentiaL> ailean : its a laptop...
<meisam> mustard5 coz i have no ubuntu to come up
<ailean> ConfidentiaL, just a wee joke
<mustard5> meisam, well you can't during the install...I said if you have doubts...stop the install and come back online :)
<meisam> mustard5 aha
<meisam> mustard5 got it
<mustard5> meisam, the only really permanent stage of the install is when you finally decide on which partition to use and tell it to format and install :D
<GhostGirl> would i be right in thinking that synaptic downloads binaries precompiled with default options, and if i want any non-default options i should download source and compile it myself?
<butchiebags> so what this measn is that i can't run any mp3 files or wma?
<setuid> BlueEagle: So what tools can repair this partition mess Ubuntu's fdisk created?
<mustard5> meisam, after that its all forward...no looking back :D
<meisam> mustard5 is there any guid for partitioning if i wanna go through it now
<setuid> GhostGirl: Any application that has its "options" set at compile-time, are broken.
<shiar> greenpenguin13: yes, and UTF-8 doesn't display
<setuid> "options" are set with configuration files
<kleinlappies> well i pressed yes and it went now we will c thans
<setuid> butchiebags: You don't "run" mp3 files, you parse or play them
<greenpenguin13> hmm
<Josh43> butchiebags: nono - you just have to go to that url and follow the instructions for MP3
<mustard5> meisam, well its partitioned now...so you don't really need to change anything...maybe you should familiarise yourself with your current partitions and mount points
<mustard5> meisam, try looking over you /etc/fstab file
<yaFoo> At the university linux computers, pressing the fourth mouse button acts like pressing the third, on my freshly installed ubuntu here at home, the fourth button does nothing, how can I change it so that the fourth button is like the third?
<mustard5> meisam, that shows all your currently mounted partitions
<spike> wtf, launchpad isnt FLOSS??
<mustard5> meisam, it shows their mount points too..you could print it out and use it as a reference
<shiar> greenpenguin13: what about other applications?
<Josh43> ttfn
<mustard5> meisam, if it worries you anyway, then you are best doing some study beforehand
<greenpenguin13> shiar: does the language selector show arabic as installed?
<butchiebags> ohh
<butchiebags> ok
<meisam> mustard5 ok see. imagine i wanna install as u r saying..all right?
<mustard5> meisam, k
<ConfidentiaL> ailean, and the rest of u : After I installed my ATI driver for my laptop, it said to run an aticonfig file. I tried to run it, but it said it dodnt find the file(even tho I did)(I ran as root). So I restarted my system, hoping that it would just work, or maybe start the aticonfig at the startup, but no. When I log into my X-Window system, it says: "session lasted for less then 10 second etc...". I am currently running fail safe termina
<ConfidentiaL> l. Any1 know how to fix this?
<shiar> greenpenguin13: yes
<mustard5> ConfidentiaL, did it say 'kill' in there somwhere?
<greenpenguin13> meh :S
<ConfidentiaL> mustard5 : in where? the login?
<BlueEagle> setuid: Are you asking if there is a nail and hammer to fix the inaccuracy of the saw you used?
<mustard5> ConfidentiaL, in the error message
<kc1933> question: is there any simple program available for Ubuntu that can copy from my scanner to my printer?
<ConfidentiaL> I'll check, brb
<mustard5> ConfidentiaL, just curious whether its something I have seen before
<Healot> kc1933, scan and print?
<meisam> mustard5 sorry got disconnected
<Healot> well no :(
<mustard5> wb meisam :)
<kc1933> Healot: yeah, basically. just a simple program, though
<meisam> mustard5 then i should put the ubuntu inside the cd rom
<meisam> and restart it
<meisam> yes?
<mustard5> meisam, yep
<meisam> mustard5then i dun wanna reinstall the win...do i have to do so?
<motyR> Hi, how do i set the cube effect on compiz?
<Healot> kc1933, i think you can use gimp with sane plugin.... scan and print right?
<anders__> No kill in there, but it got an error trying to create /dev/X
<mustard5> meisam, no..the install disk should detect that windows is installed and add a grub entry for windows when it creates grub..if it doesnt say it has found 'another operating system' when you go to create grub, then you know there is a problem
<kc1933> Healot, yes, scan and print. let me check that out
<meisam> mustard5 ok...
<revmoo> hey, has anyone tried dd flight 4 yet/
<meisam> mustard5 can i have my last question?
<Healot> well, gimp should has that feature...
<mustard5> meisam, you can have as many as you like
<meisam> mustard5 thanks...
<BlueEagle> mustard5: You playing 20-questions? o.O
<mustard5> :)
<meisam> mustard5 ok, i wanna check out which partioned i have ubuntu on
<kc1933> Healot, I see it. I will try that. Thanks
<meisam> mustard5 can u hel me from begining
<mustard5> meisam, ok do this in terminal...  sudo fdisk -l\
<mustard5> meisam, doh..typo
<mustard5> meisam, sudo fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> mount |grep /
<mustard5> BlueEagle, that too, but I was wanting to show him his windows partition too :)
<BlueEagle> how does one limit grep to take " / " (ie / with spaces around it)
<anders__> Any1 have a solution to my ATI driver problem?
<BlueEagle> mustard5: Ahh, you're being clever. :)
<BlueEagle> anders__: I've got one that you don't want. :p
<mustard5> meisam, can you see which partition are windows and which are linux now?
<mustard5> meisam, write them down....so you can look at it while you install
<mustard5> meisam, this one is useful to     cat /etc/fstab
<meisam>  mustard5 yes
<meisam> i see
<ConfidentiaLx> didnt u read my problem?
<mustard5> meisam, if you copy down your devices and mountpoints from /etc/fstab  when you are installing you can use it as a reference
<Sh4d0x> hey all
<ConfidentiaLx> I cant log in now, only with fail safe terminal...
<GhostGirl> was what setuid said correct? that anything that needs compile-time options is considered 'broken'
<meisam> mustard5 how?
<matyy> hey, does someone know where the evolution mail accounts are saved? I installed dapper, I allready copied ~/.evolution and ~/.gconf/apps/.evolution - all the mails and contacts are there, but acoounts + calendar are missing
<mustard5> meisam, do this in terminal   cat /etc/fstab
<Sh4d0x> i was just wondering, is there a possibiltiy to use quicktime in ubuntu?
<mustard5> meisam, you got a printer?
<ConfidentiaLx> mustard5 : There was no kill in there, but it got an error trying to create /dev/X
<Healot> wait until dapper's final release
<meisam> mustard5 i have
<mustard5> ConfidentiaL, hmmm...ok..not the same problem I have seen before...
<meisam> mustard5 but not working in ubuntu
<mustard5> meisam, you can put files from linux to windows?
<meisam> mustard5 oh yes
<jjjjjjj> something tells me the /etc/vsftpd.conf file isn't being read/used because my ftpd_banner=Welcome Message. is not showing when i login  from the lan on the windows pc.
<meisam> muok i got it compeletelystard5
<meisam> mustard5 typo
<Mordof> what is gam_server?
<ConfidentiaLx> Is there any easy way to get ATI drivers to work on linux?
<jjjjjjj> "and" no anon login
<meisam> mustard5 i got it compeletly
<meisam> mustard5 itry
<meisam> mustard5 then back to u if any problem
<jjjjjjj> yes i've restarted the ftp server
<mustard5> meisam, ok do a cat /etc/fstab     then copy and paste to a text file on your desktop...send to windows and print out from windows
<meisam> mustard5 sure
<Mordof> anyone know what /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server is for?
<mustard5> meisam, you can do the same with sudo fdisk -l
<mustard5> meisam, anyway...from there you should feel a lot more confident with the actual information right next to you on paper
<meisam> mustard5 yes
<munzir> Hi, I am missing lots of packages on breezy, should I just wait or report it as a bug? Any place to follow this?
<meisam> mustard5 i got it
<meisam> mustard5 thanks very much
<meisam> mustard5 thank u
<mustard5> meisam, good luck
<mustard5> meisam, :)
<Mordof> anyone?
<amphi> heh, Balmer immortalised in "Flying Chair Linux", http://gm2.ath.cx/~gm/fc.html
<mustard5> Mordof, no idea unfortunately
<Mordof> mustard5, k.. stupid thing was taking up 280mb of ram :S
<mustard5> Mordof, yeah?
<Mordof> i have no idea what its for
<jetscreamer> !find gamin
<mustard5> Mordof, I see it pop up in my 'top' command I think sometimes
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'gamin' (4 shown): gamin ;; libgamin-dev ;; libgamin0 ;; python2.4-gamin.
<jetscreamer> !info gamin
<ubotu> gamin: (File and directory monitoring system), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 52 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Mordof> ohh.. wonder why i have it installed if its optional
<jetscreamer> something you installed wanted it
<jetscreamer> !info fam
<ubotu> fam: (File Alteration Monitor), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.7.0-5ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 252 kB
<jetscreamer> there are >1
<Mordof> wine possibly?
<mustard5> jetscreamer, that makes good sense that answer :)
<jetscreamer> maybe... gnome likes it's famine stuff... (punny)
<Definity> ubuntu is driving me crazy
<jetscreamer> become an ubuntu master
<MurraySW> or a l33t haxor
<Mordof> jetscreamer, i was playing warcraft 3 over bnet through wine.. maybe that has something to do with it
<southern> I have 2 interfaces (eth0 - LAN, eth1 - Internet)
<MurraySW> yeah im about to install diablo ii ....i wish blizzard would just port their damn games to linux officially
<MurraySW> instead of always having to run them through wine
<southern> etc/network/interfaces    what do I have to write to gateway field in eth0??
<Mordof> MurraySW, heh, would be nice wouldnt it
<Definity> how come everey time i go to take out the WEP key for my eth0 i click ok then go back on it and it back there agian?
<Definity> any ideas?
<mamefan> eth0 doesn't need a gateway if it's only talking to local network.
<Mordof> MurraySW, warcraft 3 is made to run perfectly in opengl though.. its not too bad. i just made a panel icon that when i click it, it takes me right into warcraft 3.. just like double clicking on desktop icon in windows
<southern> mamefan: so iptables solves net sharing?
<southern> am I right?
<MurraySW> Mordof:  That's awesome.  I'll have to do the same for Diablo II.
<mamefan> hmm, I don't know iptables.
<Mordof> MurraySW, its not too difficult, if you need help let me know
<MurraySW> Mordof:  Will do.
<Definity> any one know why i can delete the WEP key out of the network settings?
<Mordof> heh, yeah i think gam_server is wine.. i stopped it and it opened it back up again
<jjjjjjj> doubt it but maybe rebooting the whole pc will do something with my ftp problem. <sigh>
<jorgen> can someone please tell me how to add permanent write permission to a shared FAT disk?
<mustard5> jorgen, as in mount it at startup with user access?
<Mordof> or something that is required.. *shrugs*
<jorgen> mustart: yes something like that
<mustard5> jorgen, this link will give an example of how to do it...ask questions if it makes no sense to you..
<mustard5> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<MurraySW> Is it possible to utilize the software in Security Auditor Linux on Ubuntu?  (http://remote-exploit.org/index.php/Auditor_tools)?
<d_ding> southern hi, can i help? whats the issue?
<mustard5> jorgen, it assumes that you are using /dev/hda1  and the mount point of /media/windows
<kleinlappies> can somebody tell me how can i get my tv-out working (ubuntu5.10 with kde)
<mustard5> jorgen, but that may not be the case for you
<kent> Shouldn't Dapper have a graphical shutdown?  How come I dont get one?
<Definity> any one know why i can delete the WEP key that i entered out of the network settings?
<Healot> jorgen, on your fstab, add umask=XXXX or ro option to the partition
<Healot> oh write permission is rw
<SonicYooth> Anyone have a recommendation for the best RSS reader out there for linux?
<kuja> Has there been reports of Ubuntu's KDE language packages not showing up in the regional options?
<d_ding> I was also looking for an rss reader
<d_ding> i found blogbridge
<kleinlappies> sonicyooth i use the kde kontact and it is cuite nice
<kent> liferia is a good rss-reader.
<d_ding> but doenst work
<jahraztah> how do you get rythmbox to play mp3s
<wastrel> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SonicYooth> kleinlappies: thanks man - i'll look into that
<d_ding> !rss
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, d_ding
<kleinlappies> shot
<jahraztah> i got the universe repo enabled, i'm currently on dapper
<jahraztah> i got audacious to play mp3s
<ciccia-88> hi
<ciccia-88> all
<ciccia-88> -.-
<jahraztah> and w32codec for mplayer
<d_ding> SonicYooth also try blogbridge
<SonicYooth> d_ding: okay will do - thanks :)
<kleinlappies> d
<jahraztah> but i want this feature in rhythmbox, rhythmbox is able to play mp3 streams
<ciccia-88> O.o
<wastrel> apt-cache search rss | grep reader
<kleinlappies> d_ding thanks for that now i also know i'll give it a bash aswell thanks (but i still like kontact cause its all together)
<uppayi> #kerala
<mustard5> I tried apt-cache search * | grep rss
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> got nothing!
<mustard5> hehah
<d_ding> :)
<jjjjjjj> anyone heard of a user called liable?
<wastrel> akregator is apparently a popular kde rss reader thingy
<jjjjjjj> he helped me long ago.  maybe on another server.
<jorgen> Healot: are you sure, replace 000 by XXXX ?
<jahraztah> i got gstreamer0.8-mad and still no mp3 playback
<Healot> XXXX any number you want...
<Definity> any one know why i can delete the WEP key that i entered out of the network settings?
<Healot> XXXX isn't the actually number, just the representation...
<kkaisare> j^7: another server? try dalnet or undernet instead...
<kent> jahraztah: perhaps you need to restart rhythmbox?
<jahraztah> i did
<jorgen> it says umask=000, is that ok?
<jahraztah> i'm on dapper
<mustard5> jorgen, yes
<d_ding> jahraztah you need the w32codecs
<jahraztah> i have them too
<d_ding> hmmmm....
<wastrel> Definity:  system > administration > networking
<jahraztah> i can play mp3s using audacious or mplayer
<jahraztah> but not rhythmbox
<d_ding> hmmmm, maybe its not using whatever libraries the other 2 are?
<jorgen> i still don't seem to have write persmissions to the disk..
<jahraztah> maybe
<jahraztah> how do i set it to use those?
<wastrel> Definity:  it should also be in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<d_ding> is there a setting somewhere where you can change that?
<xxenon> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xxenon
<mustard5> jorgen, you used the pastebin before?
<xxenon> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<jorgen> nope
<xxenon> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Definity> il check :) thanks
<mustard5> jorgen, open this link in a browser http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mustard5> jorgen, now in terminal do this    cat /etc/fstab
<d_ding> there is a a xine plugin that plays all the stuff
<d_ding> its confusing this media stuff
<mustard5> jorgen, copy the output to the pastebin..hit send..then show me the URL it creates
<jahraztah> i don't see any options to set rhythmbox to use other formats
<d_ding> no, there might be a setting to change what it is using to play the files
<jahraztah> but rhythmbox uses gstreamer-0.10
<jahraztah> maybe i need gstreamer-0.10-mad?
<kent> jahraztah: mplayer dont use gstreamer which rhythmbox uses for playing music.   Check if totem (not totem-xine)  can play mp3s, if totem can.. then rhythmbox should aswell
<kent> jahraztah: gstreamer-0.10 is for Dapper, do you use Dapper?
<jjjjjjj> how can i tell what .conf file is being used for my vsftpd?
<jahraztah> yes
<jahraztah> i use dapper
<jorgen> mustard5: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9130
<mustard5> jorgen, thanks
<jorgen> np mustard5, I'm the one who to be thankful
<kent> jahraztah: then you need 0.10 version for rhythmbox to play mp3.
<bluefoxicy> o.o
<Demigod> anyone in here who use vmware?
<jjjjjjj> cuz what i see in the /etc/vsftpd.conf file don't jive... for example my welcome message is not showing.
<ZyntaxError> anyone knows what happens when the sgid bit is set for a folder? what is the difference?
<jahraztah> is it in universe?
<mustard5> jorgen, do this in terminal   ...
<jahraztah> caue i don't see it
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ glxgears
<bluefoxicy> __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 - succeeded
<bluefoxicy> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<bluefoxicy> I have no 3D  o_o
<jjjjjjj> hey demigod.. there is a webinar today on vmware at 11pm pst
<mustard5> jorgen, sudo umount /home/jorgen/Felles
<d_ding> jjjjjjj try forcing vsftpd to read the config file you see, also check the error logs
<jjjjjjj> i use the vmplayer in windows
<mustard5> jorgen, any error messages?
<Demigod> jjjjjjj hey demigod.. there is a webinar today on vmware at 11pm pst<---- can you give more info about the that please?
<jorgen> mustard5, so far so good
<mustard5> jorgen, ok now   sudo mount -a
<kent> jahraztah: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg  do you have that installed?
<jjjjjjj> sure.. gotta check the windows pc
<jjjjjjj> brb
<ZyntaxError> hey anyone ever used SGID?
<mustard5> jorgen, any errors?
<jahraztah> yes kent i do have that installed
<LjL> is there a way i can make ubuntu use a different framebuffer than vesafb/vga16fb at boot (or, if that's not possible, no framebuffer at all)? i'd like to load my card-specific framebuffer, but the vesa/vga modules cannot be unloaded
<kent> jahraztah:  gstreamer0.10-plugins
<bluefoxicy> anyone have any ideas on how to get GLX working in Dapper?
<Demigod> no problem mate
<jjjjjjj> thx d_ding... how do iforce?
<drapik> hello there
<jahraztah> kent have that too
<jorgen> mustard5, no errors, and it also seems I got permission! :)
<mustard5> jorgen, yeah?
<mustard5> jorgen, I was worried with all the 'extra stuff' you had tacked on the end :)
<ejofee> is there any standalone subtitle shower for gnu/linux?
<mustard5> jorgen, it would have worked with just the iocharset and umask bits
<jorgen> mustard5, yes it works! excellent, so I just had to remount it then, that was all?
<comradevik> any way to mount ftp ?
<kent> jahraztah: there is no -mad package for gstreamer0.10  I can play mp3 with rhythmbox,  and I use Dapper.  Cant say which package mp3support comes in. :(  perhaps  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base  ?
<Sedlav> hey someone can tell me about video codecs for totem (i need to play *.avi
<mustard5> jorgen, yep..just umount then mount again
<d_ding> jjjjjjj ill get back to you.. just looking at one
<mustard5> jorgen, it should work at startup now
<drapik> i've just started using linux (ubuntu) and i don't know how to install any program ...
<jahraztah> i have that too
<Muttley_> hi
<wastrel> ubotu tell drapik about synaptic
<linkd> comradevik: mount ftp? like u mount drives? not that im aware of
<jorgen> mustard5, great! thanks alot!!! have a great day!
<mustard5> jorgen, you have that guide to work with now if you have trouble :)
<mustard5> jorgen, np :)
<wastrel> drapik:  synaptic is how you install software on ubuntu
<comradevik> linkd yeah
<LjL> linkd, comradevik: yes,there is one
<Sedlav> hey someone can tell me about video codecs for totem (i need to play *.avi
<comradevik> there is something like ftpfs but its old and doesnt work anymore
<comradevik> Ljl what
<LjL> linkd, comradevik: don't remember the name right now, but try "apt-cache show lufs-utils", though that's not the one i had in mind
<Mordof> Sedlav, w32codecs
<wastrel> Sedlav:  on breezy you should install totem-xine   - totem-gstreamer doesn't work well
<jahraztah> Sedlav: Try getting w32codec and then install package totem-xine
<Mordof> !tell Sedlav about RestrictedFormats
<comradevik> linux in userspace
<comradevik> ?
<LjL> comradevik, linkd: http://ftpfs.sourceforge.net/ (so, i guess it really is what i had in mind)
<Demigod> the easy way to get w32 codecs and install its to run Automatix
<Demigod> ;)
<LjL> comradevik: yeah, have you read the description?
<Sedlav> ok  tx
<comradevik> yeah i read that but i can't get it to work in ubuntu
<LjL> comradevik: well, i haven't tried. let me try
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<jjjjjjj> demigod: http://vmware.rsc02.net/servlet/website/ResponseForm?OtPpExX_3LIpgHk_.40hktU
<Demigod> Sedlav hey someone can tell me about video codecs for totem (i need to play *.avi<---- install Automatix its very easy to use ;)
<Demigod> cheers jjjjjjjjj
<Sedlav> tx
<jjjjjjj> np... the least i can do on this channel.  just a newbie myself
<wastrel> Demigod:  automatix can break your system, they don't want you recommending it in here
<jahraztah> kent i figured it out, you need the gstreamer-0.10-ugly package
<GTX> How do I move all files in ftp with *.png to a folder on ftp called linux
<GTX> ftp command.
<Christian> is there a way to search for  irc channels?
<Demigod> i use automatix
<Xylene> type /list keyword
<Demigod> and runs perfec ;)
<Xylene> nevermind that apparently doesn't work in xchat
<Demigod> if you use breeze version its all coool
<linkd> Xylene: i think you mean /list pattern. such that /list *ubuntu*
<LjL> comradevik: not much luck - it appears the LUFS kernel module isn't included in the standard kernel, and would have to be compiled manually
<kent> jahraztah: oh,  great! :)
<linkd> but im not sure if this IRCd supports such searches
<peterrus__> wow, i managed to get on irc :D
<Christian>  /list pattern
<Christian> just type that?
<alteroo>  /list *ubuntu*
<LjL> comradevik: on the other hand, i think FUSE (another userspace-fs program) *is* included, and i know it can be used together with KDE kioslaves (and possibly Gnome VFS, too, i don't know). let me look at it
<comradevik> LjL thats where i got stuck
<ubuntu_> lol
<peterrus__> can someone hear me (or whatever...)
<Christian>  /list *ubuntu*
<linkd> peterrus__: yes
<Xylene> no /list commands seem to work for me in xchat
<Demigod> jjjjjjj<---- what vmware version do you use?
<Xylene> i'm used to ol mirc, heh
<mae> how can i add windows .fon format fonts to gnome
<peterrus__> finally
<jjjjjjj> d_ding:  can my msg me?  i'm going back down to man pages and will be gone for what could be a long long time.  thx!
<peterrus__> why is everything i type in gray?
<mae> i tried dropping it in ~/.fonts but it doesn't pick it up in apps
<jjjjjjj> demigod:  just the free vmplayer
<linkd> Xylene: xchat as a lil list interface thing if u go thru the menus. u can search the list in that
<Christian> where do i type /list commands at?
<wastrel> Xylene:  list output goes in the server tab
<Xylene> i don't need it, heh, someone else asked for it
<linkd> peterrus__: so you know what u typed
<Xylene> ah you're right
<peterrus__> ah lol :p okay
<Xylene> my bad
<linkd> Christian: status or channel windows
<GTX> How do I move all files in ftp with *.png to a folder on ftp called linux
<mustard5> Christian, you on xchat?
<Demigod> ahhh ok
<[blah] > I'm trying to open an mpeg with Totem and its telling me that it can't find the decoder.  How do I install it?
<Christian> yes windows xp xchat
<peterrus__> window$ ehw :p
<Christian> :(
<mustard5> Christian, hmm...ok..well I'm not sure if that has the same options...but you can get a Channel List in my 'Windows' menu :)
<GTX> How do I move all files in ftp with *.png to a folder on ftp called linux, I use the normal ftp command.
<Christian> ok go tit
<Christian> lol it
<mustard5> hehehe
<serpa> Does anybody know how start up XMMS if it doesn't start when you click on it from the Applications menu?  Is there some sort of command I can use in the terminal to do so?
<Christian> my bad :)
<linkd> serpa: why type "xmms"
<linkd> "*just
<mustard5> serpa, in terminal type   xmms
<serpa> nothings happening when I type "xmms" and "XMMS"
<shanonx> if i have a driver i need to update what is the command line way of getting a .run file to activate?
<mustard5> serpa, have you got it installed?
<[blah] > serpa, are you sure it is installed?
<bill> i'm trying to build CVS emacs with gtk, but I get "Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<bill> "
<LjL> comradevik: not much luck there either, the kio/fuse gateway isn't incldued in ubuntu
<mustard5> serpa, try sudo apt-get install xmms
<amphi> GTX: you can't with ftp I don't think; use lftp or ncftp perhaps
<Christian> how can  i add a channel to my favorites list?
<RichART1> fukk ubuntu!
<comradevik> ah
<amphi> bill: install the dev [ackage
<mustard5> RichART1, watch the language please
<amphi> er, package
<RichART1> ok, just wondering if anybody was watching
<RichART1> heh
<serpa> xmms is installed, I've been using it for the past month.  Usually when this happens, a simple reboot solves the problem, but I got stuff downloading at the moment, so I don't want to reboot.
<Christian> does xchat have a fav list?
<[blah] > serpa, system -> administration -> synaptic check your installed packages
<ZyntaxError> Anyone knows what happens to a folder whit the SGID bit set?
<wastrel> what's the trick to opening cups for IPP printing from my LAN?  i've got   Allow From 192.168.2.*   in cupsd.conf,  Port 631   in the Listen section,  but my laptop won't print...
<jjjjjjj> hang in there RichART
<linkd> ZyntaxError: nothing afaik.
<ZyntaxError> afaik?
<bill> amphi, thanks.  can that coexist with the already-installed gtk?
<linkd> ZyntaxError: as far as i know
<ZyntaxError> well something must happen
<LjL> comradevik: i've got it to work
<ZyntaxError> :D
<jjjjjjj> don't be a wishy-washy church hopper.
<LjL> comradevik: i mean lufs
<comradevik> how
<linkd> ZyntaxError: on a program tho it would mean "if this program is ran, its ran with root permissions for that group"
<LjL> comradevik: install "lufs-source"
<shanonx> what do I type to install a .RUN file?
<MurraySW> how do I get a /list on this server...lol server load is too heavy
<wastrel> ZyntaxError:  when that folder is accessed, the process runs with the gropu of the folder, not the group of the user
<eedge> hey, running ubuntu live cd to try and restore grub to my mbr...
<comradevik> LjL huh?
<amphi> bill: yeah, it's just the headers and so on, libgtk2-dev or something
<LjL> comradevik: type "sudo aptitude install lufs-source"
<eedge> when I type grub in term to try and get the grub promt
<eedge> prompt even
<eedge> it says grub not found.
<bill> amphi, cool, emacs seems to be configuring at least :)
<eedge> command not found even
<ZyntaxError> wastrel: thanks!
<amphi> bill: you may need glib2-dev, pango-dev, atk-dev... dunno
<eedge> what do I do to get grub prompt from the live cd.
<LjL> comradevik: when that's done, type "sudo module-assistant"
<mustard5> eedge, you working from a HOW TO ?
<eedge> yes i am
<comradevik> Ljl then ?
<shanonx> does no one know how to run a .RUN file from command prompt?
<MurraySW> Question:  I'm running a Toshiba Sattelite A65 (3.2GHz) laptop....Ubuntu scales the processor to 1.86GHz....How do I change this and other hardware laptop settings?
<trooper00> shanonx: i am pretty sure that is just a script. should be able to 'sh ./FILE', etc
<trooper00> shanonx: or set the permissions executable and just run it like a command ./FILE
<eedge> mustard, i am using a how to
<amphi> shanonx: file foo.RUN would tell you what it is
<mustard5> eedge, k..I'm reading it now...but its obviously not working for you :)
<eedge> which one are you reading, there was a whole bunch :P
<eedge> lol
<novasilver> hi.
<mustard5> eedge, I'm on the ubuntu wiki HOW TO
<joelbryan> is 20060217.2 the same with flight-cd 4?
<novasilver> I have a package request to do
<kleinlappies> hi can somebody tell me what is my periodic command sheduler
<mustard5> eedge, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<novasilver> where should I ask for it
<amphi> kleinlappies: crond and/or atd
<RichART1> ::jjjjjjj:: funny man, vf
<joelbryan> is 20060217.2 the same with flight-cd 4?
<kleinlappies> amphi mine fails when i reboot
<comradevik> LjL i did build
<eedge> mustard5, yeah, theres lots of howtos on that page
<eedge> none of them seem to work for me :)
<jip__> hi where do I put firmware for dvb in dapper?
<mustard5> eedge, you tried the super grub boot disk?
<KarolisP> hello, ppl i wanted to ask if its a good idea (if possible at all) to have thunderbird from ubuntu and fro mwindows use same profile that is stored on fat32 partition?
<eedge> I'm trying some from the debian lists.
<eedge> yeah, I have...
<eedge> didn't work :S
<mustard5> eedge, you tried the installation disk method?
<eedge> I did automatic etc, and it just couldn't find it.
<joelbryan> i kept disconnecting in my dhcp,
<amphi> kleinlappies: what happens if you do /etc/init.d/cron restart ?
<bill> why does gcc automatically install gcc-4.0?  isn't that still under testing?
<eedge> yes, installation disk method was the most useless.
<amphi> kleinlappies: prepending 'sudo', of course
<mustard5> eedge, :)
<eedge> I'm tempted to just delete the partitions and reinstall now.
<eedge> been trying to fix it for days.
<eedge> lol
<kleinlappies> man now it says ok
<kleinlappies> thanks
<ubuntu_> helo
<joelbryan> anyone has this same problem?, I have a dec tulip ethernet card that keeps disconnecting from the dhcp server. I replug to make the internet works again. does anyone knows how to solve this?
<shanonx> how do I run a program as super user?
<mustard5> eedge, I've seen a different installation method
<eedge> if you could dig it up I'd be most obliged.
<jip__> shanonx sudo
<eedge> I was thinking about creating a bootable grub cd from a bootable floppy disk grub img.
<mustard5> eedge, I'll see if I can find it
<KenSentMe> is there anyone here using rosetta@home?
<eedge> (no floppy disk drive)
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<Mordof> anyone know a way to make rhythmbox not show up in the app list panel or the workspace manager?
<kleinlappies> the reason i asek is cause we have had a few power shutdowns and my pc is so slow and i can't get the problem. but thanks on the periodic command sheduler
<eedge> hopefully then I could get to the grub prompt and reinstall it, but I can't seem to get to the prompt from the 5.0.4 live cd.
<Mordof> but to only show up in the tray
<bluefoxicy> in dapper it seems that with glx successfully loaded I still can't create a double buffered visual
<wastrel> what's the trick to opening cups for IPP printing from my LAN?  i've got   Allow From 192.168.2.*   in cupsd.conf,  Port 631   in the Listen section,  but my laptop won't print...
<rohan> heya, i've got some problems with dvd playback... it's really sketchy. Any tips?
<ubuntu_> hallo
<shanonx> is there a way to login as super user to do some commands other than typing SUDO before everything?
<ubuntu_> ik ben simontje
<TomaszD> rohan: you have to enable DMA.
<eedge> I could try with a knoppix cd, but I only have a german install.
<ubuntu_> ik zit in het latijnse
<wastrel> shanonx:  sudo su -
<eedge> and I don't speed german.
<eedge> lol
<eedge> spee
<TomaszD> rohan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<rohan> TomaszD, DMA???
<eedge> speak even
<ubuntu_> kist
<ubuntu_> wuk zeg je
<KenSentMe> ubuntu_, engels aub
<mustard5> eedge, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<jip__> shanony su (swith user) and you get a root shell
<ubuntu_> go mo vwors
<ubuntu_> ik zn ier den boas
<joelbryan> i keep disconnecting within several seconds of internet, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, ifdoen eth0 and ifup eth0, but none seems to work.. I even installed network manager
<LjL> comradevik: sorry, i was away for some minutes
<wastrel> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<LjL> comradevik: you built and installed?
<eedge> mustard5, thank you, i'll try it now :)
<comradevik> yes
<comradevik> i get an error when i try to connect to an ftp tho
<mustard5> eedge, good luck..and be careful ;)
<wastrel> that wasn't finish
<wastrel> but i don't know what it was
<wastrel> heh
<LjL> comradevik: then try "sudo lufsmount ftpfs://ftp.debian.org /any/directory", and then "ls /any/directory"
<amphi> joelbryan: how do you configure the iface? dhcp?
<eedge> mustard5, thats the same as the install one on the wiki - i couldn't get it to work last time.
<LjL> comradevik: (the "/any/directory" must exist of course ;)
<Mordof> there we go :) got everything configured the way i want
<mustard5> eedge, the one in the first post is different
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me to install my digital camera?
<amphi> _everything_? ;)
<mustard5> eedge, the one in the second post is the same as the wiki
<joelbryan> amphi: yes
<eedge> oh, well I've tried the first post one then :)
<eedge> heh.
<mustard5> eedge, k
<amphi> joelbryan: what happens if you do ifdown eth0/ifconfig eth0 down and then dhclient eth0?
<comradevik> it says i dont have kernel lufs support
<mustard5> eedge, well it doesnt sound to good then :)
<Mordof> anyone know of any places that i could learn how to make good gtk 2 themes??
<Twisty> hey guys.
<mustard5> eedge, it seems a tad broken
<joelbryan> amphi: i'll try it again
<mustard5> :)
<LjL> comradevik: oh, right, type "sudo modprobe lufs"
<amphi> comradevik: I believe you can use module-assistant to add that support
<LjL> amphi: done that :)
<amphi> LjL: ah :)
<yanis> hello
<Twisty> Hey this may sound kind of dumb, but in terminal it's asking me for my password, I try to type it, but it wont allow me. Help?
<eedge> mustard5, yes... I think your right.
<mustard5> Twisty, the keypresses are not visible
<LjL> comradevik: (can you please use my nickname when you talk to me? otherwise i might easily miss what you say, this channel being quite busy)
<comradevik> FATAL: Module lufs not found.
<Agrajag> Twisty: what do you mean it won't allow you?
<mustard5> Twisty, just type it in and press enter
<amphi> Twisty: it does, it just doesn't echo to the term
<eedge> would I be safe to delete the swap and ext3 partitions and try again?
<Agrajag> it doesn't echo anything
<eedge> it even
<Twisty> ahhhh
<Twisty> ok
<comradevik> LjL: Module lufs not found
<Agrajag> Twisty: that way nobody can even see how long your password is
<LjL> comradevik: hm, that's strange. you sure it compiled correctly, and it *installed* as well? perhaps you should retry module-assistant and make sure
<bluefoxicy> I'm changing the severity of a certain bug because it totally prevents any 3D from working on multiple drivers
<Twisty> Sorry I didn't relize that
<bluefoxicy> should I change it to "Major" or "critical"?
<bluefoxicy> I'm not the only reporter
<LjL> amphi: that package is even smart enough to list module-assistant as a dependency (or recommend, not sure) ;)
<shanonx> how do you install a .gz file?
<wastrel> bluefoxicy:  folks on #ubuntu-devel may have more insight
<kleinlappies> so happy my pc is runnig all good now so lekka
<mustard5> bluefoxicy, major is one down from critical I take it?
<eedge> I think i'll try a grub.iso first.
<LjL> shanonx: you don't. a .gz file is just a compressed file, similar to .zip files (but .gz can only contain *one* file)
<bluefoxicy> mustard5:  yes
<LjL> shanonx: to uncompress it, you use "gunzip filename.gz"
<bluefoxicy> wastrel:  i'm banned from #-devel
<mustard5> bluefoxicy, hehehe
<swim> hey folks does anyone have k3b setup properly to have it burn with root privileges?
<LjL> shanonx: if the complete extension is ".tar.gz", then you'll end up with a tar archive (with is another type of non-compressed format that can hold more than just one file)
<nickrud> bluefoxicy, in general, major is serverely broken functionality, critical is data loss
<wastrel> shanonx:  what are you trying to install
<LjL> shanonx: to extract that, "tar -x -f filename.tar"
<wastrel> shanonx:  and did you lookfor it in synaptic first?
<shanonx> wastrel: i just installed ubuntu and dont have a lan card because it wont recognize so im trying to install the lan drivers
<rohan> TomaszD, Thanks!! Sorry, will check it out in a bit but I'm meant to be in a meeting
<amphi> LjL: nice
<kleinlappies> can anyone tell if there is a app with what i can remote control my pc
<shanonx> wastrel: my video adapter is also not supported so I have been trying to install the propriatary drivers for it as well
<bluefoxicy> nickrud:  right, marked as major.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/29493  Confirmed on Radeon (xorg), Vesa, and Via
<MurraySW> Oh wow....Azureus just failed to update itslef, some error came up, now the software is TOTALLY borked beyond recognition....Can someone explain to me how to remove it completely from the system ???
<Dr_Willis> swim,  ya just chmod +s one or 2 of the binaries it uses - I belive...
<Dr_Willis> swim,  but that could be considered a security issue.
<kleinlappies> can anyone tell if there is a app with what i can remote control my pc with my phone's bluetooth
<ZyntaxError> anyone knows how to search for file whit a specific perimission? like search the system for sticky bits?
<LjL> ZyntaxError: "man find" ;)
<Dr_Willis> MurraySW,  shut it down and restart.. that fixed my messed up - after updates issue.
<amphi> shanonx: what nic?
<wastrel> shanonx:  what video card?
<mustard5> MurraySW, what method did  you install it with?
<Mordof> question: does an ftp server come in the install of breezy?
<Mordof> or do i need to get one and set one up
<LjL> ZyntaxError: i wouldn't tell you to RTFM, but i just don't remember what the right options are. i do know that find is what you need, though
<comradevik> LjL thanks it worked
<Dr_Willis> MurraySW,  also you may want to install it as a user, just for that user. that way the update system can work for it.
<swim> thx Dr_Willis I just got it... by doing exactly what Id already done but hey...
<MurraySW> mustard5:  It came with automatix o_O sigh.
<Agrajag> ZyntaxError: find -perm <mask>
<Agrajag> ZyntaxError: or +perm <mask>
<LjL> comradevik: cool
<wastrel> How do i get my breezy laptop  printing to my breezy desktop?
<mustard5> MurraySW, I'd see if Dr_Willis's suggestion works
<shanonx> wastrel :  ATI PCI -Express x1300
<Agrajag> er
<LjL> comradevik: note that you must always "sudo modprobe lufs" after you reboot to use it, unless you add it to -- err -- is it /etc/modules?
<abhinav12383> Ubuntu hangs during boot.How can i disable wireless from Phoenix bios?
<Agrajag> ZyntaxError: it's perm -<mask> or +<mask>, sorry
<MurraySW> Ok, but for the question, how do I remove it completely first?
<joelbryan_> amphi: I can't seem to ping my dhcp server after I got disconnected
<mustard5> MurraySW, you can always read the code for Automatix to see how the script installed it
<amphi> joelbryan_: after running dhclient eth0 to bring up the iface?
<abhinav12383> amphi:How can i disable wireless from Phoenix bios?
<Solver> Hullo experts :) I have this situation here - I've got unallocated space on my hard drive, and want to add it to my ubuntu partition, but obviously gpartedit won't let me since it's mounted
<amphi> abhinav12383: no idea, have a look at the options
<joelbryan_> amphi: it can't find any dhcp server and no leases found
<Solver> So can I do it from here, or do I need Windows/PartitionMagic?
<amphi> joelbryan_: sudo killall dhclient then
<ZyntaxError> Agrajag: thanks.. but how do i put in the "mask"?
* mustard5 thinks its bedtime
<amphi> joelbryan_: does it work if you manually configure the interface?
<abhinav12383> amphi:no such option.any other way of disabling wireless at boot
<LjL> Solver: what about a live CD?
<kleinlappies> bluetooth remote? hoe do i do it? (me is newbie to this)
<mustard5> have fun all..I'm off to bed
<ZyntaxError> Agrajag: im searching for suid bits set
<amphi> abhinav12383: remove the minipci card? ;)
<Solver> LjL: the live CD doesn't have gparted I think...
<MurraySW> Ok, so if I'd like to check how exactly automatix installed Azureus, how do I go about doing that?
<Solver> I can't install anything when booted from a LiveCD, right?
<joelbryan_> amphi: you mean static ip address to my dhcp?, no.
<LjL> Solver: i don't know, but you *can* install new programs from the live cd (not sure how it does it, but it does it)
<amphi> Solver: the sysresccd.org iso has qtparted, FWIW
<bluefoxicy> launchpad sucks
<bluefoxicy> there's no obvious way to view all bugs I've reported.
<abhinav12383> amphi:Its problematic to remove the card from the laptop.
<bluefoxicy> like "My Bugs" in bugzilla.
<_jason> Solver: yes, it has gparted and yes you can install
<abhinav12383> amphi:any other way
<Solver> Oh, thanks...
<wastrel> shanonx:  did you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<amphi> abhinav12383: not that I know of; removing it is usually just one screw AFAIK
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> the "Advanced" button does nothing.
<_jason> bluefoxicy: file a bug report
<Dr_Willis>  automatix  - Ugh.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> i imagine it just followed the wiki for that program.
<Dr_Willis> and just automated the steps.
<alex2456> anyone here know how to scroll in the failsafe terminal
<amphi> joelbryan_: if you configure the iface manually with a suitable ip and netmask, you can't ping the router?
<MurraySW> mustard5:  How do I check out how Azureus was installed?  What's going to be the key to removing it?
<amphi> alex2456: shift pgup/dn
<sethk> alex2456, try shift page up
<shanonx> wastrel: i cannot use any apt-get commands until my lan card is working...
<alex2456> it only goes to the top
<wastrel> shanonx:  ah true enough.   what NIC are you trying to get running?
<alex2456> and when you let go it goes back down
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there an app for ubuntu i can use to send quick messages to a cellphone
<Dr_Willis> !Azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<shanonx> wastrel : its a Intel 82573V
<we2by_> how do I update firefox to 1.5.1?
<SonicYooth> Anyone know of a program similar to Katapult for Gnome?
<LjL> _jason: out of curiosity - how does the live cd allow installing software? a unionfs with a ram disk perhaps?
<alex2456> anyone know what the keycode is for shift pageup
<mohkohn> I just flashed my MTP version iRiver T30 windoze crippled music player. Now it finally (as god intended) shows up as a usb device in linux.
<_jason> LjL: I wondered that myself when I said that :)
<MurraySW> Great, that's how to install it, but how the hell do I remove it?
<_jason> LjL: I only know it's possible
<amphi> alex2456: showkey will tell you
<mohkohn> But I get this message when I try to mount it: Error: device /dev/sda is already mounted to /media/sda
<mohkohn> Error: could not execute pmount
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so does anyone know what app i can use to send sms messages to cellphones from my computer?
<LjL> _jason: yep i knew that too, but i thought it might be some interesting hack
* speyer yahhhh
<joelbryan_> amphi: yes it can ping the router.
<amphi> shanonx: is that a gigabit card?
<shanonx> amphi: yes
<LjL> SonicYooth: don't think so, but you could always get katapult if you've got HD space to spare for the qt and kde libs :)
<shanonx> amphi: why?
<jjjjjjj> well.... time for another reinstall.  i am just evaluating a few distros but i've spent too much time setting up vsftpd.  cya later.
<amphi> shanonx: modprobe e1000 doesn't work?
<we2by_> how do I update firefox to 1.5.1?
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<LjL> !tell we2by_ about firefox1.5
<amphi> shanonx: that works here for Intel Corp. 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03), FWOW
<LjL> we2by_: except that i'm afraid the download link is broken
<SonicYooth> LjL: Oh I didn't know that was an option. Thanks!
<joelbryan_> amphi: but for just a few seconds, after I got disconnected, I can't ping the router.
<shanonx> amphi: what should i type ... sudo modprobe e1000 ?
<mohkohn> It even shows up in nautilus as Iriver T30 Pure.
<LjL> SonicYooth: yup, you can install any KDE program in gnome, and vice versa... though you do pay the penalty of libraries
<amphi> joelbryan_: I'm not clear what you mean by 'disconnected'
<LjL> SonicYooth: i suggest you use aptitude to install it, otherwise you'll have to remove the KDE/Qt libraries by hand if you decide to remove it
<jjjjjjj> !vsftpd
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jjjjjjj
<amphi> shanonx: yeah, with sudo prepended to avoid delay and disappointment ;)
<SonicYooth> LjL: Gotcha, I'll look into aptitude, not sure what it is yet :)
<amphi> shanonx: oh, n/m, you said sudo
<LjL> SonicYooth: it's just like apt-get, for practical purposes. "sudo aptitude install katapult" will get it to you
<joelbryan_> amphi: i can only connect to the internet for several seconds, < 1 minute, when I got disconnected I  can't ping anything, even the router
<shanonx> amphi: so after I type that command what should happen?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone tell me if there is an app to send sms messeges to cellphones in ubuntu?
<LjL> SonicYooth: if you just type "aptitude", you'll get a text-mode interface, but i do *not* suggest using that
<amphi> shanonx: you should be able to do ifconfig ethX
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: can't Gaim do that?
<SonicYooth> LjL: Roger that. Thanks!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can it O_o
<Wenderlan> ;)
<amphi> joelbryan_: what happens with this 'disconnection'? does the iface config change?
<wastrel> I'm trying to get my CUPS set up to allow network printing- I've added Allow From  lines for my LAN, and opened port 631 but i can't print from my laptop - any ideas?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LjL: can it? O_o
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not sure, i don't use Gnome, but i think i recall it could. check the list of protocols, it will possibly have an "SMS" protocol -- not sure what service it will use though
<amphi> shanonx: or use whatever you like to configure the interface; ifconfig -a should show that eth0 or whatever is present after you modprobe the module
<wastrel> shanonx:  try ifconfig -a
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LjL: ok i am looking for the sms protocall now and i don't see anything it does have something weard called groupwize and gadu-gadu don't know what those are lol
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hm no don't think they're it
<joelbryan_> amphi: yes, it changes, no inet line when I get disconnected
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: read that as "no they aren't" actually
<shanonx> wastrel and amphi: that shows me ... Link encap : Local Loopback.. then shows an IP address and stuff... but not one that is right
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: "apt-cache search sms gnome" doesn't show up much
<ailean> In Windows, I can play music while other programs use the sound card - for example, notifications that someone's calling me on Skype. Can I do this in Ubuntu also? I was trying to use Skype earlier, and it wouldn't allow it because XMMS was using the sound card.
<amphi> joelbryan_: you mean, no inet addr etc?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> x
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cz
<chrome> ChurcH_of_FoamY: SMS messages are generally sent through internet SMS gateways and require a contract with a mobile phone company to send directly.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> darn
<joelbryan_> amphi: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i have a mobile 2 of them actually
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: try "apt-cache show ickle", it's an ICQ client that claims to allow SMS messages... SMSs uses to be free on ICQ, but i wouldn't swear of them still being free
<amphi> joelbryan_: we talk about eth0?
<joelbryan_> amphi: yes
<mohkohn> Can anybody tell me why it would connect to /dev/media instead of using pmount?
<amphi> joelbryan_: does grep eth0 /etc/network/interfaces show 'dhcp' or 'static' ?
<LjL> chrome: not necessarily, there are/were many free SMS services on the 'net. they've become fewer and fewer, possibly to the point that they're very few now
<chrome> ChurcH_of_FoamY: having a mobile phone isn't what I mean. You'd need to negotiate access to one of the mobile phone provider's internet SMS gateways. Its not something offer just any subscriber, usually.
<nixbox> hi all
<chrome> LjL: they all have had to get the contract sorted out with the telco. I know, I worked for a company that did it.
<wastrel> shanonx:  so it only had one interface listing ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> chrome: oh ok i see what you mean
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<LjL> chrome: i'm sure they did, but the actual *user* didn't need any contract
<chrome> certainly, there isn't any magical software you can download to make it work.
<ZyntaxError> i cant get it to work how do i search my system for suid bits? i have tryed find -perm +s but it lists the the sgid bits 2 =(
<chrome> LjL: there might be a free web based gateway out there that you could write a script to hit, but I dont know anyone who has bothered. Most people just go to the free web page :P
<LjL> chrome: there certainly is software that can make use of some free web sites' SMS services. "smsclient" for example, though that's just text-mode, and the list of service provider might not be very updated
<joelbryan_> amphi: static, should I edit it and change to dhcp?
<LjL> chrome: you're mistaken :) people *have* bothered to write such scripts
<amphi> shanonx: after modprobe e1000, sudo ifconfig -a shows no eth0?
<nixbox> i have installed ubuntu on my inspiron 6000, I have an intel 2915ABG wireless card, the wireless interface appears as eth1, i installed wpa_supplicant, and changed the configuration file according to the wireless network settings, but i get lots of ioctl operation not permitted messages
<blekos> if i install f4, will this install the new versions of programs, and what happens with the old, are they being uninstalled?
<chrome> LjL: *shrug* I didn't know :) Still.
<amphi> joelbryan_: you could try that, and then do 'sudo ifup eth0' and see if that works
<alex_> anyone know how to scroll in the term aside from shift pgup and shift pgdown
<amphi> alex_: that is the way
<lupz> hello
<LjL> chrome: actually, i think i was thinking about "smssend", not "smsclient" (which appears to just give local gateway service)
<amphi> alex_: WAYTTD?
<farous> alex_: i use the mouse wheel to do that
<amphi> farous: in a VT?
<lupz> where can i find the xorg.conf.5x.gz man page in dapper ?
<shanonx> amphi: all it shows is ... Link encap: Local Loopback then a bunch of address info.... but doesnt show any ... ethX information
<alex_> well the thing is im in the failsafe term
<alex_> so the mouse doesent work
<farous> amphi: nope gnome terminal
<chrome> LjL: when we did it, BT gave us a gateway with an XMLRPC adapter that we wrote our free SMS sending web app to use
<amphi> shanonx: damn, perhaps e1000 doesn't work with that card - what's the card model again?
<mordof_> bleh, my internet dropped out on me.. how do i go about setting up a decent ftp server
<we2by_> I think I forgot to install libstdc++
<we2by_> can some one gives me the command to install it?
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: for you too, smssend is the only client i'm aware of. it's CLI-only, but still
<chrome> LjL: its nice that people have written stuff to take advantage of those webapps :)
<lupz> where can i find the xorg.conf(5x) man page in dapper ?
<wastrel> alex_:  is shift-pgup not working?    if you switch VT's i think the history gets erased FYI
<shanonx> amphi: Intel 82573V
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LjL: wow can i apt-get it?
<alex_> mordof_:you can get proftp from the package manager
<LjL> chrome: i was using that script to make my server page me in case of problems. quite handy, though it stopped working soon for some reason
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes
<Mordof> alex_, k, thanks
<shanonx> amphi: i have the linux drivers for the card.. its just all the source and I cannot get it to install... i downloaded the drivers from the Intel site.
<alex_> shift pgup works, but it only goes to the top of the list and then when you let it go it just goes back to the bottom
<Mordof> alex_, for ftp servers, i dont really know what im doing, does that have a GUI frontend to it possibly?
<shanonx> amphi: put them on with a flash drive... but it wont let me do the commands like .... "Make Install" or w/e
<amphi> shanonx: where is this source?
<sethk> shanonx, the command would be make install, not Make Install
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: for your information, ICQ now appears to only offer free message to Canada, Australia, Singapore and Israel
<ConfidentiaL> Is there any way of setting the settings back like there is in windows?
<shanonx> sethk: "-bash: make: command not found"
<alex_> Mordof: theres not anything to configure
<alex_> once you install it it is up
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: with smssend, you'll have to test a few providers before finding one that works and is still giving free messages :\
<Dr_Willis> ConfidentiaL,  what settings?
<shanonx> amphi: this source i put in my home folder...
<ailean> In Windows, I can play music while other programs use the sound card - for example, notifications that someone's calling me on Skype. Can I do this in Ubuntu also? I was trying to use Skype earlier, and it wouldn't allow it because XMMS was using the sound card.
<LjL> shanonx: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<sethk> shanonx, so install make.  install the build-essential package
<amphi> shanonx: did you read ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9180/ENG/README.txt ?
<wastrel> ailean:  you have to tell xmms to use the sound server for output so it doesn't lock the sound card
<Agrajag> Skype is OSS only, it won't let you use alsa, so you can't share the sound device.
<Agrajag> I think.
<shanonx> amphi: yes that is what im reading right now
<sethk> Agrajag, no, that's never true
<we2by_> how do I configure gnome to have my num lock turned onwhen it starts?
<joelbryan_> amphi: still no dhcpoffers recieve.
<ailean> wastrel, thanks
<we2by_> !numlock
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, we2by_
<sethk> Agrajag, alsa supplies an oss compatibility layer
<linkd> wastrel: how do u tell it that?
<eedge> I've had an idea, can you tell me what you think - Restoring grub, or atleast booting my linux partition - Use a grub.iso image to create a bootable CD, copying the menu.1st off from live cd and pasting onto root of boot cd and booting with it?....
<joelbryan_> amphi: still no dhcpoffers received
<Agrajag> linkd: set the output plugin to esd
<amphi> shanonx: that appears to be the e1000 driver, but perhaps a more recent version than the one in the kernel
<LjL> is there a way i can make ubuntu use a different framebuffer than vesafb/vga16fb at boot (or, if that's not possible, no framebuffer at all)? i'd like to load my card-specific framebuffer, but the vesa/vga modules cannot be unloaded
<ConfidentiaL> Dr_Willis : I just installed ATI drivers, but got an error on the way, and after I reboot, I can log into with normal session. I get error message "Your session lasted for less then 10sec etc..."
<amphi> joelbryan_: well, of course not - you should now configure the interface and default route manually
<shanonx> LjL: what exactly will that command do, just so i know what Im doing.
<mohkohn> Anybody else here using an iRiver music device?
<Agrajag> mohkohn: I have an h320
<LjL> shanonx: it will install a C compiler, the "make" program, and a few other things that are "essential" to building source code
<alex_> amphi: is there any other way to scrool
<alex_> scroll*
<amphi> joelbryan_: once you get that working, you can add the info to the eth0 stanza in /etc/network/interfaces, and thereafter ifup eth0 will configure the iface
<LjL> shanonx: in general, "sudo aptitude install <package-name>" will install a package. "apt-cache search <keyword(s)>" will let you search for them
<Dr_Willis> ConfidentiaL,  you dident bother backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf eh?
<wastrel> linkd, ailean  in preferences, change the output server to oss
<mohkohn> Not the same. Looking more somebody using the T series.
<amphi> alex_: I believe no - what are you trying to do?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LjL: do you know anything about this smssend?
<wastrel> or what they said
<Mordof> alex_, there is always stuff to configure in an ftp server, like directories you want listed, permissions, bandwidth caps, etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's asking for a file and it knows it doesent have it
<ConfidentiaL> Dr_Willis : I think I did make one with the extra ending .custom or domething...
<amphi> alex_: eg, are you trying to see kernel boot messages?
<joelbryan_> amphi: you mean, i can't use dhcp?
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: well, i used it long ago, i've got it still installed on my server, but i'm not sure i remember much about it
<ConfidentiaL> Dr_Willis : I followed the ATI guide...
<mohkohn> In EU and US they were crippled with DRM  and would only play with Windoze Mediaplayer 10. I just flashed mine.
<ailean> trying that now wastrel :)
<Dr_Willis> ConfidentiaL,  then copy it back to /etc/X11/xorg.conf - Ive NEVER used the aTi guide. i use that ati ubuntu wiki page. :P
<mohkohn> Now it is a usb device again. But I can't mount it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LjL: it's looking for a file and says it cannot find any of them so far that it may or maynot need O_o
<alex_> Mordof: well in terms of permissions you log in with your user name, and it terms of configuring it a gui dialog comes up right after you install it
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i can tell you that i used the "1rstwap" service to send sms. can't tell if that's still in business and works, though
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<wastrel> CUPS network printing setup - I am trying to share my printer so LAN clients can print to it.  I've added Allow From  lines for the LAN and opened port 631, but my laptop can't print - any ideas?
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what file?
<alex_> amphi: no my friends display manager stopped working and he only has a terminal come up now
<shanonx> what is the command to remove an entire directory including inside files?..
<linkd> shanonx: rm -rf /path/to/dir
<sethk> shanonx, rm
<shanonx> thanks
<wastrel> there's no undo
<wastrel> so be careful
<alex_> amphi: it says error: cannot open display if you try to run GDM or gnome or anything like that
<jimcooncat> careful careful
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: the command line i used is "smssend 1rstwap my-user-name my-password 1 phone-number message-text"
<farous> shanonx: use wisely though there is not undelete once you use it
<LjL> shanonx: and it doesn't ask
<eedge> I've had an idea, can you tell me what you think - Restoring grub, or atleast booting my linux partition - Use a grub.iso image to create a bootable CD, copying the menu.1st off from live cd and pasting onto root of boot cd and booting with it?....
<mohkohn> I am finding I cannot mount any usb devices.
<amphi> alex_: try less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ailean> wastrel, i now have the problem that skype is blocking the card - can i set that to use the OSS too?
<amphi> alex_: you should have said that in the beginning ;)
<alex_> amphi: what you mean
<alex_> amphi: sorry
<amphi> alex_: the info you seek is in that log file
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: note that the phone number (at least with 1rstwap) did include the international prefix, but without a leading "+" or "00"
<alex_> amphi: oky doky thanks
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: er, by "prefix" i guess i meant "dialcode"
<shanonx> wastrel: that help files commands are messed up.... when i read what it says and do the "make install" command i get the error .... "make: *** no rule to make target 'install'. Stop "
<blekos> anyone knows dapper drakes rep?
<wastrel> ailean:  i'm sorry i don't know anything about skype
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ljl ok it's cool it doesn't work right now cause of some sorta sctipt error
<ailean> ok, thanks wastrel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> accoding to the kde forums
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: perhaps that service doesn't work anymore... i'll try it now. note that for 1rstwap you need a 1rstwap account (used to be free)
<wastrel> shanonx:  you have to compile the driver?
<kleinlappies> bluetooth remote? how do i do it? (me is newbie to this)
<alex_> amphi: what kind of things should i look for in there
<shanonx> wastrel: thats what the readme says to do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ljl yea i am just looking for something simple that dosen't take a scientist to figure out lol
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hm, it gives me an error right now
<wastrel> shanonx:  where did you download the driver?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i thought smssend would lol
<wastrel> shanonx:  can you show me the url?
<ubuntu_> hello
<shanonx> wastrel: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2197&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<Wenderlan> :D
<LjL> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i'm afraid there is no such thing... free SMS services are rarer and rarer, and their web sites change all the time. so you'll definitely need to mess around (more than) a bit
<Wenderlan> :P
<joelbryan_> amphi: when I try to configure the interface, it says "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<joelbryan_> "
<ConfidentiaL> Dr_Willis : I think I have a bunch of auto backups of the xorg.conf ... How do i replace 1 of them with the current one?
<Wenderlan> cool
<amphi> joelbryan_: ifconfig eth0 some_ip up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> LjL: i am not surprised the only thing so far that has been totaly free to me is linux ^_^
<amphi> joelbryan_: route add default gw <router_ip>
<alex_> amphi: what kind of things should i look for in there?
<mohkohn> Can anybody tell me why I can't access usb devices. it seems like a permission problem
<amphi> alex_: what was done to break X?
<wastrel> shanonx:  you're in the proper directory?
<amphi> mohkohn: permissions in /proc/bus/usb/* ?
<wastrel> shanonx:  you have to be in the correct folder for the make install to work
<shanonx> wastrel : no i wasnt but i am now and i just got the error " Makefile:65: *** Linux kernel source not found. Stop
<alex_> amphi: it was a an automatic system update, and when the computer was rebooted gnome did not come up
<wastrel> shanonx:  yes it wants the kernel source to build the module
<ConfidentiaL> How do I replace my xorg.conf file with one of the backed up one's? (just need the command)
<shanonx> wastrel: so how do i do that ?
<amphi> shanonx: that's a powerfuk hint - the docs also say "NOTE: For the build to work properly, the currently running kernel MUST match the version and configuration of the installed kernel sources." FFS
<amphi> *powerful
<trooper00> ConfidentiaL: i think you are thinking of mv
<nickrud> ConfidentiaL, cd /etc/X11 && mv xorg.backup xorg.conf
<amphi> alex_: automatic update, huh? there's a moral in that story somewhere...
<amphi> alex_: I would try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ConfidentiaL> ok, thx ;)
<Humanoid> is there any other place to put themes than gnome(etc)-look.org and art.gnome.org?
<alex_> amphi: aite thanks
<kleinlappies> bluetooth remote? how do i do it? (me is newbie to this)
<shanonx> amphi: i just did a clean install of ubuntu, wouldnt the kernel match the sources?
<r2d2_> has somebody already compiled the cp2101 module present in newer kernels for the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel shipped with ubuntu 5.04
<amphi> shanonx: the source may need to be configured, dunno
<joelbryan_> amphi: I get a message when I try to restart the /etc/init.d/networking, "SIOCADDRT: File exists,  Failed to bring up eth0."
<amphi> joelbryan_: I didn't say to do that, did I?
<amphi> shanonx: is it even installed?
<nickrud> shanonx, actually you probably only need the headers; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname r)
<nickrud> arg
<nickrud>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<butchiebags> hi, can someone tell me what it means by "type in a terminal" ? how do i get to this "terminal"
<russ[] > application < accessories < terminal
<shanonx> nickrud: i did that then tried the "make install" again it ... did it but had TONS of errors... maybe it needs more than the headers?
<joelbryan_> amphi:  I still can't connect.
<joelbryan_> amphi:  I still can't connect, after configuring eth0 and route manually.
<nickrud> shanonx, possibly. It depends on what it is. Generally, kernel modules only need the headers for compiling
<amphi> joelbryan_: PM?
<mohkohn> I can mount my usb devices as root using sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usbstick
<shanonx> nickrud: its to get my Lan card to be recognized, thats what the drivers source is for
<mohkohn> So this seems to be a wierd permission problem.
<amphi> mohkohn: perms under /proc/bus/usb
<nickrud> shanonx, I looked back in the log, and found your link for wastrel. a sec
<mohkohn> thanks amphi. I'll check. But isn't pmount supposed to do this?
<butchiebags> so is anyone gonna tell me what a terminal is?
<nickrud> shanonx, is there any reason you can't use the e1000 driver in the ubuntu kernel?
<_jason> ubotu: tell butchiebags about cli
<_jason> butchiebags: app menu > accessories > terminal
<LjL> please, i can't stand this 1600x2000/60Hz anymore (yeah, yeah, i could solve this anyway ;), is there a way to disable thevga/vesa framebuffer modules from initrd?
<butchiebags> ahh ty that was easy
<joelbryan_> amphi: I pm'd you now.
* speyer http://ubuntuguide.org/  the best ubuntu guide ever 
<shanonx> nickrud: if it didnt recognize my card before, will it recognize it now? ... i figured new drivers might be why it wasnt recognizing it
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<amphi> joelbryan_: you are not identified to services, you cannot transmit ;)
<ConfidentiaL> is it possible to use a backup to get the whole system set back some time?
<nickrud> shanonx, ah. a sec
<wastrel> yuck
<sethk> ConfidentiaL, of course
<shanonx> nickrud: when  I installed ubuntu, it asked if it was a firewire network adapter... but i dont think it  is...so i hit NO.
<kleinlappies> whats a good exchange server? need one at work want to kick out the xp box
<imachine> HI :] 
<ConfidentiaL> sethk : how do I set it back then?
<nickrud> shanonx, try sudo modprobe e1000, and see if loads
<ghoulee> how do I type normal ASCII double quotes with an UK keyboard?  I keep getting these funny Unicode things which the terminal doesnt like
<ivo_> Hi how to i instal the rpm files?   help
<sambagirl> i have error grup load 1.7 error 17. i am trying to format the drive using recovery disks for windows how can i get rid of this grub thing?
<LjL> ivo_: use "alien". or better yet, don't.
<Mordof> so i just downloaded proftpd and webmin for it, how do i get to the wedmin
<mohkohn> amphi, none        /proc/bus/usb   usbfs         defaults      0 0
<mohkohn> Does that look good?
<shanonx> nickrud: Ifconfig still doesnt show any eth0
<ivo_> what i the alien?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ivo_ about alien
<sambagirl> i have formatted it 2 times now and i have fdisked it too to remove all partitioins.
<imachine> question, im running 5.4 release of ubuntu, when i login normally into gnome, there is an unknown perl session with me all the time taking resources and i do not know what that perl is and where it is from :]  when killing -9 the process id, a window in gtk2 pops up and says 'Invalid Password. Make sure caps lock is not turned on and try again'
<sambagirl> what can i do.
<_jason> ivo_: you really should *avoid* using alien if at all possible
<amphi> mohkohn: not fstab, the directories under /proc/bus/usb
<imachine> i think it might have to do with ubuntus lack of normal 'su', uhm, with sudo and all.
<ivo_> where i can get alien ?
<imachine> dunno, but i think its to do with the root password, or something requiring the root privileges and not getting them.
<imachine> ivo_, apt-cache search alien
<LadyNikon> sambagirl: if you fdisked the disk.. then it should be removed
<imachine> anyone knows what it might be ?
<imachine> or how to fix it? i dont know debian too well [;
<sambagirl> well why is it saying this grub thing?
<imachine> not to mention ubuntu ;] 
<shanonx> nickrud: maybe it is a firewire network adapter? ... i mean it is ONBOARD the MB ...
<mohkohn> amphi thanks again
<LadyNikon> master boot record
<sambagirl> i'm just so angry you just dont know ladyknion
<imachine> sambagirl, dd if=/dev/zero of=/yourdisk
<imachine> sambagirl, then fdisk it again.
<imachine> sambagirl, your problem should be gone, cheers.
<imachine> ;] 
<sambagirl> grr
<ConfidentiaL> how do I use a backup to set my whole system back?
* sambagirl is away
* speyer bye
<nickrud> shanonx, ifconfig needs be configured to use the card. The module should show in lsmod (ls installed kernel  modules) Check that first
<Mordof> sambagirl, whats goin on/
<imachine> so. how about my perl going mad?
<ivo_> imachine look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9131
<imachine> any ideas ?
<imachine> ivo_, uhm. ok.
<mohkohn> /etc/proc/usb all root permissions
<Humanoid> anyone interested on testing my OS X themes for Metacity and XFCE ? :)
<imachine> ivo_, well its there what more do you need? dont you know how to use apt-get ?
<imachine> ivo_, ehh. only once: sudo apt-get install alien
<imachine> cheers.
<LjL> (imachine), ivo_: ubotu has explained to you how to install packages. please look at the message
<amphi> mohkohn: what group owns the files in question?
<marc_> HELP! I am trying to install limewire and one of the instructions says "You must place Sun's JRE in the path prior to launching LimeWire."  What does that mean, and what should I do?
<HappyFool> imachine: ps aux doesn't give any more clues about the perl process?
<ivo_> where is a mesegae?
<imachine> HappyFool, well thats what im doing.
<imachine> hang on
<imachine> let me allow it to respawn
<marc_> its in the help text file
<LjL> ivo_: in the window next to the window of this channel
<KarolisP> marc_ get java runtime edition installed
<marc_> it also says I need version 1.4.2 or greater, but I do
<dooglus> LjL: remember the problem I had yesterday with dapper deleting itself on boot?
<mohkohn> so amphi do I chmod a+e /proc/bus/usb?
<LjL> ivo_: (by "window" i suppose i mean "tab")
<ConfidentiaL> how do I use backup to set my whole system back? (im in fail safe terminal now c'.)
<imachine> ah!
<LjL> dooglus: yep
<imachine> HappyFool, how foolish of me >_<
<mohkohn> amphi, root
<imachine> HappyFool, imachine 21428 13.0  3.9  11864 10100 pts/1    Ss+  20:22   0:01 perl /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/network-conf
<imachine> HappyFool, any ideas then ? ;] 
<dooglus> LjL: I reported it, but it seems that it won't be fixed - it should teach me a lesson, apparently.
<imachine> network-conf. wtf ;p
<shanonx> nickrud: it shows e1000 but says nothing is using  the mod
<alex2456> amphi: sorry i got disconnected
<LjL> dooglus: yeah, linux sometimes teaches bad lessons... but personally i still think it's a bug
<HappyFool> imachine: at a wild guess, maybe some leftover configuration hasn't been completed
<domjl> btw: for installing packages, most of us are far better off using "Synaptic" which is installed by default and is under the system menu.  synaptic is my hero
<drfoz> how do i get java working in firefox on dapper?
<imachine> HappyFool, hmmm.
<imachine> its weird.
<we2by_> hi, I just got command not found: make
<dooglus> LjL: me too.  but apparently "bind mounts are considered
<dooglus> dangerous unless you really know what you're doing"
<imachine> let me look at that script.
<we2by_> what do I install to get make?
<Humanoid> drfoz, same way than in the breezy
<RichART1> i'm getting ubuntu to send me the free cds
<nickrud> shanonx, excellent then :) You should be able to configure the interface (eth1) in /etc/network/interfaces (I'm no guru on networking :)
<LjL-Dinner> we2by_: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
* RichART1 should've thought that in the 1st.......
<novasilver> Hello everyone
<novasilver> I have a request
<novasilver> for upgrading some package
<novasilver> on latest ubuntu
<novasilver> who is the good person to ask that
<drfoz> <Humanoid> i think i used automatix in beezy
<RichART1> would've saved me to burns-in-vain
<Humanoid> drfoz, automatix... hrr... forget
<shanonx> nickrud: what is the command to edit a txt file ?
<imachine> HappyFool, how could i complete it then? or search onto what is not done? dpkg-reconfigure * ? ;] 
<nickrud> shanonx, just installing the module for the network card does not set up the card for networking
<ivo_> sudo aptitude install alien i install the alien and where is it ?
<ConfidentiaL> how do I use backup to set my whole system back? (im in fail safe terminal now c'.)
<nickrud> shanonx, I use nano <file>
<alex2456> amphi: i tried doing the package reconfigure thing and it did not work
<dooglus> shanonx: if you use "editor <file>" it will use whatever is set up as your editor
<ivo_> hey where i can find alien?
<HappyFool> imachine: i was not previously aware of this script, actually. I wonder what would happen if you ran it (to get it in the foreground) ?
<Humanoid> ivo_, sudo apt-get install alien
<dooglus> !info alien
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<HappyFool> hrm. one bot per channel is enough
<ConfidentiaL> how do I use backup to set the system back to before I installed a driver for my graphics card?
<dooglus> !info quadra
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<imachine> HappyFool, nothing :o
<imachine> HappyFool, nothing happens i mean. when i run it ;] 
<imachine> it seems quite pointless hmm :>
<imachine> maybe i will just -x it ;p
<ivo_> Humanoid yes i install the alien and where is it ?
<imachine> ivo_, in your box.
<imachine> ivo_, 'which alien'
<ivo_> i know but whre?
<imachine> ffs.
<stuart__> whereis alien
<shanonx> nickrud: so i am going to have to manually imput the information to setup my card..?
<imachine> its in your $PATH anyway
<imachine> whats the problem.
<dooglus> ivo_: /usr/bin/alien
<ConfidentiaL> how do I use backup to set the system back to before I installed a driver for my graphics card? plzzz
<Humanoid> ivo_, you just run it with command alien
<alex2456> anyone here know how to configure acpi
<imachine> unless you use *csh there is not even need for rehashing your shell.
<farous> ivo_: what package you want to install alien should be your last resort after deb and source
<imachine> HappyFool, pretty hectic in here ;-)
<nickrud> shanonx, um, I'm not sure about networking: I simply edited my /etc/network/interfaces and changed everything from eth0 to eth1 when I bypassed my bad onboard networking
<wastrel> shanonx:  do you have a dhcp server on your network?
<nickrud> shanonx, that should work for a test. Having two cards active at the same time (and forwarding, and all) is way over my head
<shanonx> wastrel: nope..
<Gnumannen> How can I use "build-det" and "source" at the same time in apt-get?
<ivo_> alien is already the newest version.
<ivo_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<nickrud> shanonx, have I said that I'm not real familiar with actual real world networking yet ;)
<HappyFool> imachine: i'm afraid i'm out of ideas; i guess something went wrong on install and is causing the script to be triggered, but i have no idea what
<Gnumannen> dep*
<shanonx> nickrud: well there is virtually nothing in my interfaces file ... so im very unsure what to do.
<ConfidentiaL> I get a session error after I have installed drivers for my graphics card, any1 know how to use backup yo get back settings?
<dooglus> Gnumannen: make a shell function to do one after the other
<imachine> HappyFool, i wonder if i even need the bloody thing.
<imachine> i will just -x the sucker.
<nickrud> shanonx, you can test the card: sudo ifdown eth0 ; change all occurences of eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces to eth1 ; then sudo ifup eth1
<HappyFool> imachine: ah. it's part of gnome system tools. have you used the gnome network config tool ?
<ConfidentiaL> I get a session error after I have installed drivers for my graphics card, any1 know how to use backup to get back the settings?
<dooglus> Gnumannen: I use this one in my .bashrc:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9133
<imachine> HappyFool, :> 'modem applet terminated unexpectedly'
<bipolar> can anyone help me with this on dapper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Humanoid> ConfidentiaL, if you didn't backup your xorg.conf, it's impossible :)
<imachine> we have our winner! ;)
<ivo_> help plz
<shanonx> nickrud: "ifdown: interface eht0 not configured "
<HappyFool> heh
<wastrel> shanonx:  ok here's the entry for my eth1 ... change to suit your network/interface      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9132
<dooglus> shanonx: it's "eth0"
<stuart__> anyone had any joy with a pcmcia genius gw-7100p wlan card on ubuntu <natively> not using ndiswrapper - wotks out the box on suse but not on breezy?
<bipolar> I was able to build dapper debs, but the module-assistant lines dont work.
<wastrel> shanonx:  change eth1 to eth0, change 192.168.2.2 to the ip address you want, and change 192.168.2.1   to your router's IP
<bipolar> keeps giving me an error about the kernel source directory being unconfigured, and it's looking for the wrong kernel version it seems.
<shanonx> dooglus: typo
<ConfidentiaL> Humanoid : I did back that up, but after I used the backed up file, I got the same error...
<HappyFool> imachine: i think i ended up ditching the modem applet and using pon/poff
<imachine> wastrel, you can even use a gnome frontend for ocnfiggin network ;] 
<imachine> HappyFool, hmmm.
<ivo_> ok tnx anyway :(
<Humanoid> ConfidentiaL, paste the error to me in private
<imachine> HappyFool, i dont even use my modem ;]  its just there for 'flash' ;P
<we2by_> how do I have numlock onw hen ubuntu start?
<wastrel> imachine:  ah yes i always forget about that :] 
<imachine> wastrel, ;] 
<imachine> well. vim is your friend ofcourse.
<imachine> or maybe lets say $EDITOR.
<Humanoid> why don't people search first from the forums, then come ask here? :)
<imachine> to be politcally correct ;] 
<imachine> ;))
<Humanoid> just a humble question :)
<stuart__> searched no joy
<imachine> Humanoid, i was going to say, put that information in the topic then, but i see it already is there ;d
<Humanoid> imachine, yeah.. no use ;P
<imachine> Humanoid, well i sit mostly in ##freebsd on freenode.
<domjl> what's this "search" you speak of?  is that a Swedish work or something?
<imachine> they have a nice policy regarding not reading the docu ;] 
<imachine> ;p
<ConfidentiaL> Humanoid : Its kinda long, and when I hit ok, the x system restarts, and the clipboard is empty...
<imachine> tho i must say we are quite a happy and cool in the end bunch ;}
<Humanoid> ConfidentiaL, broken X?
<ConfidentiaL> Humanoid : U know a way to copy without clipboard emptying?
<imachine> ConfidentiaL, middle mouse button ;] 
<Gnumannen> okey dooglus, thanks, but what do I type when I have inserterd into .bashrc?
<imachine> anyway.
<Humanoid> imachine, middle mouse button pastes ;P
<imachine> HappyFool, thanks for the clues :}
<ConfidentiaL> imachine : Do that save the text???
<imachine> Humanoid, oh, i read paste when he said copy ;d
<imachine> ConfidentiaL, in some cache, yes.
<HappyFool> imachine: np
<imachine> i guess i will actually hang here.
<imachine> it might be an interesting experience :-)
<imachine> you dont have any nasty bots pm'ing over here do you? ;] 
<shanonx> wastrel: after I add that then what?
* imachine curses #debian ;p
<wastrel> shanonx:  try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<imachine> 'man ifconfig'
<imachine> ;d
<ConfidentiaL> Humanoid : ok, I will try to use an other, more earlier backup...
<we2by_> how do I have numlock onw hen ubuntu start?
<shanonx> wastrel: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<imachine> we2by_, man bios
<imachine> eh ;] 
<imachine> ;P
<rambo3> shanonx man interfaces
<imachine> shanonx, ifconfig -a |grep eth0
<imachine> shanonx, is it even there? ;] 
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<imachine> shanonx, dmesg |less and search for your eth card. if its not there, you must load the correct driver for it first.
<imachine> module so to speak.
<jsestri2> hi, I'm having trouble getting a Fresh installation of Dapper Flight 4 to recognize my onboard NIC. lspci out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<imachine> jsestri2, ah, High Deficition Audio controller
<imachine> jsestri2, had a lot of pain with that at some time ;] 
<imachine> ;p
<randomity> Are there official EM64T kernel packages for Ubuntu?
<jsestri2> imachine: hah, yeah i was talking to crimsun one day, and we determined it was not to be with Breezy, and he said use dapper flight 4, but NIC dosent work with it
<imachine> jsestri2, its that marvell shit onboard eh?
<eedge> How can I find out the sizes of all my partitions?
<imachine> fbsd wouldnt recognize the damn card.
<jsestri2> imachine: yeah
<wastrel> eedge:  df -h
<imachine> jsestri2, try project evil perhaphs? ;] 
<eedge> my old menu.1st says its trying to boot from hda3...
<imachine> dunno how linux stands with nic drivers. with drivers at all actually.
<imachine> i just use linux i dont hack it :] 
<sevtastic> hi room. i'm having difficulties starting my gdm. Xorg starts by itself but it won't load when i try to start gdm from init.d
<eedge> and hda1 is apparently... /dev/hda3            2551        3570     8193150    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<jsestri2> imachine: it said it detected firewire support, (it thought  it might be eth) but i dont have any firewire stuff on my comp
<eedge> hda3 even
<eedge> hda3 is apparently /dev/hda3            2551        3570     8193150    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sevtastic> i'm using nvidia's latest drivers. it was working until i rebooted.
<imachine> jsestri2, well firewire is another thing; it can be used as a NIC as well.
<imachine> thats why it might be ifconfigg'ed
<imachine> ;p
<sevtastic> i also tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers thinking that would be it...but no joy
<eedge> is it possible the windows XP installation changed where my partitions are>
<rambo3> sevstatic do you have any other x servers running
<imachine> sevtastic, read your logs ? ;] 
<sevtastic> rambo3: this is a fresh boot
<Humanoid> sevtastic, did you change the Driver from xorg.conf from "nvidia" to "nv" (or which way was it..)
<jsestri2> imachine: yeah well i'm pretty sure my MB dosent have any firewire on board, so i think it might be confused
<sevtastic> imachine: i tried the obvious logs, nothing in there
<imachine> jsestri2, ;o
<aoimacollamain> anybody using ubuntu for basic web serving
<imachine> sevtastic, but x starts ?
<sevtastic> Humanoid: i see the nviidia splash screen and my mouse mooves but i crash immediately afterwards
<imachine> if x starts then all should be well ;] 
<sevtastic> imachine: yes. X starts on its own
<sevtastic> when i run X from my shell, it works
<Humanoid> sevtastic, ok.. then i cannot help :)
<imachine> sevtastic, nothing on /var/log/messages, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jsestri2> imachine: whats project evil?
<eedge> anyway of showing sizes of unmounted partitions?
<imachine> is it gnome that coredumps?
<sevtastic> imachine: will nothing in Xorg log, let me check messages
<sevtastic> brb
<we2by_> how do u set window shadow for gnome?
<imachine> jsestri2, :-) google is your friend i would guess ;>
<Humanoid> we2by_, with composite
<wastrel> trying to share my CUPS printer to LAN clients - i have Allow line in for the network, and listen open for port 631, but it isn't working - any ideas ?
<imachine> jsestri2, but generally its an attempt to enable m$ win drivers on FreeBSD (and i think linux as well)
<imachine> (mind you, *not* sure about linux)
<imachine> ;] 
<jsestri2> imachine: hmmmm
<sevtastic> imachine: nothing in /var/log/messages about failures
<imachine> jsestri2, its called the ndisulator as well.
<Spudchat> hi, i installed a server and would like to disable the tty2-6 from loading
<imachine> goes by many names ;] 
<imachine> sevtastic, well. but what. does your gnome session coredump or what
<imachine> ;] 
<Spudchat> or respawning, what would i set the respawn value to?
<imachine> if you make a different session, say twm.
<imachine> it works?
<ciga> Spudchat: /etc/inittab
<imachine> if it does then its a gnome issue.
<jsestri2> imachine: i guess i'd rather go for it being found the right way. I'm in breezy right now using it, so it can't be impossible!
<imachine> check your install i would gues.
<sevtastic> imachine: let me try that, brb
<imachine> jsestri2, well.
<Spudchat> change the valuse to what though is the question? is 0 diabled?
<imachine> jsestri2, if breezy finds it. then its just a dapper issue.
<imachine> jsestri2, blame yourself for running 'current' ;>
<jsestri2> imachine: haha, do you think it warrents a bug?
<imachine> well more likely than stable versions/editions.
<imachine> jsestri2, either way, unless youre one of those hacky kids, i suggest wait for dapper-release ;p
<imachine> jsestri2, why change something, that works? :>
<RichART1> !seem TokenBad
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RichART1
<jsestri2> imachine: waiting for "releases" is not one of the reasons i want to be a computer engineer
<imachine> jsestri2, dapper and breezy use the same kernel?
<imachine> jsestri2, i dont know your reasons man :-)
<imachine> do as you please, but expect problems.
<imachine> i dont even know how ubuntu releasing works anyway. mayhap i am wrong ;] 
<jsestri2> imachine: the onboard sound card i have, causes problems with ALSA, and something else in breezy, i was told that this is fixed in dapper, and was recommended to upgrade
<imachine> ah.
<imachine> ;] 
<jsestri2> imachine: i was talking to crimsun, i don't know if you know him, he seemed to know his ubuntu sound though
<we2by_> Comment out means remove the #?
<imachine> maybe just upgrade your kernel and use a backport of alsa/alsa-lib from dapper?
<Karlvw> NEWBIE question... :)
<imachine> jsestri2, dunno crimsun; i am here since 20 minutes maybe.
<imachine> ;] 
<ivo_> imachine i need to change my sources files help plz ?
<jsestri2> imachine: hah, alright, i've seen him logged in pretty much any time i've been on
<ivo_> when i instal its erors
<tritium_> ivo_: do you need to add repositories, or what?
<alumno> hello
<ivo_> yes
<ivo_> u right
<ivo_> i need
<ivo_> repo...
<Karlvw> I want ot migrate from WinBLOWS to UBUNTO... I have lots of files on other systems in my house (All WinBLOWS) workstations.  How do I automount some of these shares in UBUNTO :)
<djp> does anyone know when a fix for the subtitles and language issue in relation to totem-xine, will be addressed for breezy?
<tritium_> ivo_: please don't use enter key so frequently
<jsestri2> !tell ivo_ about repo
<imachine> i never had problems with ubuntu before; i dig debian finding it to be one of the only logical linux distros out there; and since FreeBSD has issues with certain things on this laptop; i tried the wonderful service of sending cd's to people with ubuntu and here i am :] 
<jsestri2> !repo
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jsestri2
<imachine> oh, and while im here. another question mayhap.
<alumno> who speak spanish here??
<jsestri2> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<imachine> i have an issue with cpufreq on this laptop.
<imachine> its a pentium-4 M.
<jsestri2> !tell ivo_ about repositories
<munzir> Hi, mysql -uroot -h127.0.0.1 works but mysql -uroot -h192.168.0.110 gives a "Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.0.110' (111)" error, why?!!
<imachine> not a pentium-m mind you.
<yanis> can I use XGLHOWTO to my ubuntu5.10?
<wastrel> !es
<jsestri2> habla un pocoo
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<imachine> in freebsd i could scale it all the way down to 150Mhz. in Ubuntu, i can only achieve two frequencies. thats very tough :[
<alumno> hola??
<we2by_> E: Couldn't find package compiz
<ciprian> How do I enable Compwiz?
<ciprian> And Zgl?
<wastrel> alumno:  #ubuntu-es
<jsestri2> es mas mejor si usa las otras channels
<ciprian> *And xggl?
<rambo3> who made usplash ?
<ivo_> Ok i love u all tnxx :D
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<alumno> no hay nadie que hable espaol?
<tritium_> alumno: #ubuntu-es !
<_jason> alumno: /join #ubuntu-es
<ailean> va a #ubuntu-es
<RedWolles> i need help
<imachine> ciprian, what is compwiz? :o
<linuxboyfriend> I have downloaded KDE from download.kde.org (tar.bz2) can I install it by apt?
<RedWolles> ich brauche hilfe
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<jimcooncat> RedWolles, what you need?
<jsestri2> hay otra pais donde hablen espanol
<ciprian> imachine: opengl rendering compozing system
<djp> does anyone know when a fix for the subtitles and language issue in relation to totem-xine, will be addressed for breezy?
<ailean> pero puede hablar ingles aqui
<imachine> i think i will have to do some googling :-)
<imachine> ciprian, okay thank you :)
<tritium_> linuxboyfriend: there are ubuntu packages of kde that you can install instead
<soundray> Hi... what am I to make of a "Drive ready, seek complete" error in the logs?
<RedWolles> ja aber da will mir keiner so recht helfen
<Fonzie2_> i have problem with audigy LS, sounds buzzing all the time. can somebody help me?
<soundray> RedWolles, I will meet you there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<RedWolles> thanks
<linuxboyfriend> tritium_: no i wanna know that can I install that kde packages by apt?
<dom> linuxboyfriend: run synaptic under your system menu.  search for kde and you'll find everything you need (and lots more).  get at least kdebase and kde-core
<tritium_> linuxboyfriend: nope, not those
<ciprian> how do I enable XGL ?
<tritium_> linuxboyfriend: if you want kde, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with my fresh install of dapper, its not recognizing my onboard NIC, here's an lspci from under breezy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<wastrel> hola, cups won't accept network printers, I need some help getting it configured for sharing <3
<thegladiator> hi
<kleinlappies> how do i get these values HorizSync ??  VertRefresh ?? pls want to watch movies on my tv
<thegladiator> kleinlappies, it will be specified by monitor mtr
<thegladiator> manufacturer
<nickrud> wastrel, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ch04s09.html ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<linuxboyfriend> tritium_: and if I try to install that packages (.tar.bz2) then how can I put an entry for kde in gdm
<defrysk> linuxboyfriend, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<tritium_> linuxboyfriend: I've already told you how to install a kde desktop in ubuntu
<kleinlappies> thegladiator sorry what is mtr?
<Twisty> Hey can someone give me some direction on installing Mplayer
<nickrud> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thegladiator> manufacturer sorry*
<linuxboyfriend> defrysk: actually I am on dialup thats why can not do it now :)
<nickrud> Twisty, the ubotu above was for you
<ciprian> someone knows how to enable XGL/compwiz on Ubuntu Dapper?
<defrysk> linuxboyfriend, then you have a prob
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<tritium_> ciprian: read the info linked on fridge.ubuntu.com
<Twisty> I know thanks :)
<ciprian> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> gern geschehen, ciprian
<kleinlappies> thegladiator cool well what about a standard laptop sceen
<eedge>  Ooooooooooooook
<wastrel> nickrud:  thx, looking
<Humanoid> i found instructions how to enable Xgl for xfce :)
<linuxboyfriend> defrysk: wondering that can i install that packages which i downloaded from kde.org
<djmccormick_> where are the settings controlling which things are mounted on startup?
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with my fresh install of dapper, its not recognizing my onboard NIC????? here's an lspci from under breezy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<eedge> I think I've found my problem, my menu.1st completely disagrees with the truth...
<kleinlappies> thegladiator i had a look around
<ConfidentiaL> If u remember my problem, it says I should look at the ~/.xsession-errors file, but I cant find it... Any1 know where to find it? Or maybe how to fix it(maybe a backup of this file?)?
<djmccormick_> i have hda1 and hdb1 mounting, and would prefer they not mount
<thegladiator> kleinlappies, there is something called  a generic LCD monitor that you can choose for a standard LCD screen
<eedge> it thinks root = hda2! and thats where xp is now installed.
<defrysk> linuxboyfriend, not in a way that is supported here, sorry
<eedge> .... and it thinks the kernel is in hda3 and I think its now in hda4.
<thegladiator> kleinlappies, check ur monitor typt
<linuxboyfriend> defrysk: ok np thanks
<eedge> what do I change hda2 to though?
<ConfidentiaL> If u remember my problem, it says I should look at the ~/.xsession-errors file, but I cant find it... Any1 know where to find it? Or maybe how to fix it(maybe a backup of this file?)?
<kleinlappies> thegladiator i have that but in my xorg.conf i need to enter those values
<jsestri2> ConfidentiaL: slocate?
<Mordof> can anyone help me with folder permissions? i need to know how to make it so that my user and apache can both read/write/exec without using the Other permissions (like 555 or somthing)
<thegladiator> ask someone who has LCD...someone might know the standard for LCD's
<nickrud> ConfidentiaL, ~ (tilde) stands for your home directory, so that's where you'll find it
<thegladiator> I am on a crt atm
<sippo> hello.. would enybody be helpfull and help guide me thrugh reinstalling ubuntu. im scared of formatting somthing wrong
<Jemt> Greetings. Is there a program available for Ubuntu which makes it possible to resize a folder full of images (create thumbnails) ?
<Humanoid> sippo, backup your /home
<Mordof> sippo, its really simple and straight forward, you cant screw it up. just backup everything you wanna keep and you're good to go
<thegladiator> gtg brl
<thegladiator> bbl*
<hypnox> sippo , why do you want to reinstall?
<La_PaRCa> tritium, tritium_ I own a Toshiba Tecra A2. Are you gonna test Flight 4 on it or do you want me to do it?
<mamefan> Jemt: ImageMagick
<sippo> and i can't just backup 120 gigs
<Jemt> mamefan: Thanks, checking it out :)
<tritium_> La_PaRCa: I will as soon as it is returned to me from repair ;)
<djp> does anyone here use totem-xine to watch movies? (avi, ogm etc)
<Mordof> sippo, is your /home on a seperate partition?
<linuxboyfriend> defrysk: is it possible that i can download kde at some other PC (with apt) and then bring to my PC (via flash drive)?
<tritium_> La_PaRCa: I _have_ to anyway, since I have the machine from Canonical
<jsestri2> tritium: how essential is a network connection to installing Dapper flight 4?
<Mordof> linuxboyfriend, yeah.... its possible. i dont know how to do it but it can be done
<jsestri2> tritium_: how essential is a network connection to installing Dapper flight 4?
<jpiermarini> this may be a foolish question, as i think i already know the answer, however i'm going to ask it just to make sure. now i am only running ubuntu on this machine, and i have added a second hard drive. i have partioned it, formatted it and mounted it. i even created an entry in fstab. my question is if i go into places then computer will i not see the drive listed along with the floppy drive and cd drives and filesystem?
<La_PaRCa> tritium_, figured as much, but since I own the machine and am about to do a fresh Dapper install mise well.
<sambagirl> i need to copy some files from another pc on the lan to this pc to a mounted windows drive, i am using liive cd on this pc. how can i do this? do i need ot be root? it says i dont have permissions. how do i give myself permissions or put myself into that mode to complette this task?
<Zoroaster> I have a question, I am preparing everyone.
<nickrud> Jemt, imagemagick, and a decent howto is at http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/graphics/imagick6/thumbnails/#creation
<linuxboyfriend> Mordof: can you give me the link, I can read all by myself :)
<Mordof> linuxboyfriend, find the files you downloaded from apt, then you need to make some config files (i think) for your flash drive to tell apt on your pc what your flash drive has.. then you need to configure your pc apt to include your flash drive as a repo
<jsestri2> La_PaRCa: have you ever had trouble with the NIC and a fresh install of Dapper Flight 4?
<ivo_> how to i open source list what is the comand ? :)
<ConfidentiaL> I didnt find the error file in my home directory...
<sippo> Mordof: can i write you personally maybe i could explain it better
<La_PaRCa> jsestri2, this is the first time I am installing dapper.
<tritium_> La_PaRCa: you're free to test it, of course, but I'll have to update the Tecra A2 page when I get the laptop back from repair
<Mordof> linuxboyfriend, i dont know any links for it, but i know that when i was using dapper... dapper automatically had its cd listed in the repos
<Mordof> sippo, yeah sure
<linuxboyfriend> Mordof: by the way where does apt saves file in Hard disk?
<Zoroaster> I am running VMware,  virtual machine, windows xp, I went into full screen on my virtual machine, and now after leaving full screen, my ubuntu desktop is smaller and is bordered by black, so howo do I make my desktop stretch across again
<Mordof> linuxboyfriend, dont know..
<ivo_> how to i open source list what is the comand ? :)....
<stanley^> hey, there is still a problem with the language selection in dapper drake fourth flight cd. Isn't it going to be fixed sometime ?
<nickrud> linkd, /var/cache/apt/archives
<tritium_> linuxboyfriend: /var/cache/apt/archives
<La_PaRCa> tritium_, Ill keep you posted on how it goes then.
<tritium_> La_PaRCa: cool, thanks
<nickrud> error27, sorry linkd
<ivo_> how to i open source list what is the comand ? :)..............
<Mordof> sippo, make sure you are registered before you try to message somebody
<monteiro> anyone running xgl and nvidia ?
<linuxboyfriend> tritium_ thanks
<soundray> RedWolles, are you still here?
<_jason> ivo_: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Humanoid> Zoroaster, change your dimension trough xorg.conf
<tritium_> La_PaRCa: we'll form the Tecra alliance ;)
<Humanoid> Zoroaster, then it works with VMWare :)
<ivo_> jason i love u tnx :D
<Zoroaster> Humanoid, thank you
* tritium_ gives ivo_ the friendly user of the day award
<jochs> Does anyone know how to disable the screen saver on the login screen (gdm)?
<La_PaRCa> tritium_, I just want my damn machine working right with dapper, thats all. Its best for me, and I guess it helps the community.
<ivo_> :)))
<Humanoid> jochs, from the GDM Setup
<Pygi> La_parca: what's the problem?
<ConfidentiaL> if I have problems with a so called xsession file, what do I fo to fix this?
<Zoroaster> Humanoid, but what do I do once i open thet file - xorg.conf?
<tritium_> La_PaRCa: indeed.  Sorry for my down-time.  My hard drive failed :(
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with my fresh install of dapper, its not recognizing my onboard NIC????? here's an lspci from under breezy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<nickrud> !tell Zoroaster about fixres
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<La_PaRCa> tritium_, better you than me.
<tritium_> gee, thanks ;)
<Humanoid> Zoroaster, there's a resolution lines at the bottom, change them
<La_PaRCa> Ok, now... where did I leave that CD-RW...?
<jochs> Humanoid - I'll try that - back in a second...
<Zoroaster> ok, thank you
<Humanoid> damn, it takes forever to get account to gnome-look.org
<Fonzie2_> i have problem with my audigy LS, sounds buzzing all the time. can somebody help me?
<Humanoid> Fonzie2_, what player? oss? alsa?
<Fonzie2_> alsa
<sambagirl> i need to copy some files from another pc on the lan to this pc to a mounted windows drive, i am using liive cd on this pc. how can i do this? do i need ot be root? it says i dont have permissions. how do i give myself permissions or put myself into that mode to complette this task?
<Humanoid> Fonzie2_, try to change it oss? :)
<Fonzie2_> ok :)
<monteiro> anyone has xgl with nvidia ?
<Mordof> me
<trappist> monteiro: there's an #ubuntu-xgl channel.  you might ask in there.
<Jemt> Hm, I have just installed ImageMagick - but I can't seem to find the program anywhere. "image" followed by <tab> in a console gives nothing. Suggestions?
<SonicYooth> Umm I'm getting an error "Klauncher could not be reached via DCOP" when trying to use Katapult in gnome... any one experienced this before?
<monteiro> trappist: tks
<AnsiC> helllo
<AnsiC> how can i configure bluetooth
<trappist> Jemt: it's a lot of programs.  dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin
<nickrud> Jemt, it comes with several different tools: dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin will show the commands
<AnsiC> for send some files to my mobil telefon
<trappist> don't listen to nickrud
<AnsiC> ???
* nickrud pouts
<Jemt> Oh
<Jemt> Ok, thanks, nickrud and trappist
<Jemt> Is there a graphical program available for Ubuntu which makes it possible to create thumbnails ?
<Mordof> Gimp?
<trappist> Jemt: zillions of them.  most of them use imagemagick.
<nickrud> I think gthumb does?
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with my fresh install of dapper, its not recognizing my onboard NIC??? here's an lspci from under breezy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<wastrel> bah
<trappist> Jemt: for example, mkdir thumbs;for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize 80x80 "$i" "thumbs/$i";done
<AnsiC> how can i configure bluetooth for send some files to my telefon ???
<Jemt> trappist: Great, thanks :)
<The_Visitor> Hey, can someone help me figure out how to install the driver for my printer? I suck at script and the cut-and-paste's aren't working...
<The_Visitor> Hey, can someone help me figure out how to install the driver for my printer? I suck at script and the cut-and-paste's aren't working... anyone?
<tritium_> The_Visitor: please don't repeat.
<stanley^> hey, is keyboard language selection in ubuntu ever going to work ? :)
<The_Visitor> Ick...noted
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth-manager
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-obex-server
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-obex-send
<AnsiC> i need to install more ??
<The_Visitor> Stan: probably not :P
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with my fresh install of dapper, its not recognizing my onboard NIC??? here's an lspci from under breezy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<tritium_> jsestri2: you've been repeating a lot too
<nysosym> Hello :D
<The_Visitor> hm. can someone at least tell me where I can find out about the printer driver?
<gleesond> I was trying to set up my screen saver but my monitor turns off after the screen saver has been on for a bit. how can I make it so my monitor takes longer to turn off?
<jsestri2> tritium: sorry, just figure i'd repeat it now and again, as people come and go.
<jsestri2> tritium, i still have yet to get any real advice
<sippo> dose enybody in here know how you update and old ubuntu to the new one without internet. but with a cd ?
<tritium_> jsestri2: be patient
<rehpotsirhc> sippo, yeah, you can list the cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rehpotsirhc> then comment out all the internet repositories and to a dist-upgrade
<Seveas> !tell jsestri2 about supporrt
<pete_> HOW DO I CLEAR THE PRINTING JOBS QUEUE ?
<Seveas> pete_, by not shouting
<amphi> pete_: by shouting
<jsestri2> !support
<ubotu> from memory, support is not limited to IRC. Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/support for more options.
<amphi> heh
<rehpotsirhc> sippo, are you trying to upgrade from warty to breezy?
<pete_> somone please tell me
<joelbryan> amphi:  Hi, still there?
<Seveas> pete_, man lprm
<sippo> rehpotsirhc okay thanks im gonna try that. but im kinda fumbeling in the dark :D
<amgad> guys, i need help with apache and dyndns..
<amgad> can any one help please??
<joelbryan> amphi:  Hi, still there?
<rehpotsirhc> sippo, you're running warty and you want to upgrade to breezy, correct?
<rehpotsirhc> or is it breezy to dapper?
<shikamaru85> anyone what i gotta do to get php console up in running in ubuntu?
<AnsiC> what i must install for use bluetooth
<AnsiC> ???
<Seveas> AnsiC, the 3 you mentioned should drag in what's needed
<Seveas> gnome bluetooth is a bit underdeveloped (and the breezy packages for bluez are a bit sketchy)
<AnsiC> E: Impossibile trovare gnome-bluetooth-manager
<sippo> rehpotsirhc if the horry hedhogde to what ever is new..
<sippo> its^
<no0tic> ndiswrapper 1.8 doesn't let me connect to my wpa encrypted wireless lan, with previous kernel (2.6.15-8-383) & ndiswrapper 1.5 all was working fine, what can I do?
<AnsiC> i need correct name of pakages
<sippo> somthing like that i think
<The_Visitor> ubotu: True, but none of the alternitives worked...
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, The_Visitor
<jochs> Humanoid - I can't find any screensaver settings in Login Screen Setup
<amphi> AnsiC: apt-cache search is your friend
<jochs> So, still trying to figure out how to get rid of the screen saver on the login screen (gdm).
<jsestri2> could anyone explain how i would go about upgrading the stuff that runs sound on breezy to the dapper version?
<djmccormick_> where are the settings controlling which things are mounted on startup?
<The_Visitor> Sooo.... anybody? I just need help on getting the HpLip driver in...
<hackel_> djmccormick_:  /etc/fstab
<hackel_> The_Visitor:  It's installed by default (I just disabled it on mine!)
<The_Visitor> Ack >.< but it only scans a little line thingy
<pete_> somone please help, my printer has a queue that i cant seem to get rid of ..
<The_Visitor> Pete, try rebooting...
<shikamaru85> anyone here running apache2 + php successfully?
<pete_> doesnt help
<fei> startkeylogger
<hackel_> The_Visitor:  You're running Linux, not Windows.  Rebooting is NEVER the answer.
<pete_> can somone help -___--
<The_Visitor> Aiieee, and thus my knowledge of Linux has been proved. Zip.
<The_Visitor> Installed it five days ago, and have another 2 before my dear mother makes me reinstall WinXP
<The_Visitor> lol
<mamefan> hackel_:  I just updated my kernel.  How do I start using it?
<jsestri2> hackel_ unless you mess with the kernel :-P
<LjL-Dinner> The_Visitor: you can dual boot
<hackel_> mamefan:  lol, touche. :-P
<jsestri2> mamefan: restart
<The_Visitor> *sob* Time to go google Dual Boot
<djmccormick_> hackel_, can i just remove the two lines regarding the drives i don't want mounted?
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth obexftp obexserver
<shikamaru85> anyone know how i can check / add / remove what services run on boot?
<AnsiC> i need more ???'
<hackel_> The_Visitor:  tell your mother to get a life, and show her how to use the OS.
<LjL> The_Visitor: well, you need two partitions. if you install windows first, and ubuntu later, the ubuntu installer will simply make the arrangements for dual booting
<fidelo> alguien que hable espaol?
<hackel_> djmccormick_:  Yes, if you never want to mount them, or use noauto option.
<debianized> hola mruiz
<Twisty> Where do I update my GCC Version for MPlayer it doesn't like 2.96
<LjL> The_Visitor: if you install windows later, it might be a bit harder, as windows tends to overwrite the boot record...
<Twisty> !GCC
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<The_Visitor> Thanks
<mruiz> hola debianized
<kleinlappies> ati mobility tv out can anyone help
<djmccormick_> how do you view file as super user
<colm> shikamaru85,  system > admin > services
<colm> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wastrel> Twisty:  why are you compiling mplayer?
<mae> hey guys where can i get debs that have been phased out of the current apt repository
<hackel_> Twisty:  Where'd you get 2.96 on Ubuntu?
<LjL> djmccormick_: "sudo less file"
<mae> for dapper
<binarydigit> djmccormick_: use sudo
<mae> i need a slightly older kernel
<mae> alsa is screwed in the current 1 for me
<Twisty> I'm compling it so I can use it.
<wastrel> why don't you install the package?
<Twisty> the packagE?
<wastrel> are you familiar with synaptic?
<djmccormick_> thanks guy :)
<Twisty> I just opened it yes.
<djmccormick_> *s
<djmccormick_> bbiab
<wastrel> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<LjL> Twisty: don't compile stuff unless you're sure it's not in the repositories.
<AnsiC> someone can tall me the addres of bluetooth guide ????
<Twisty> Man I suck at this lol
<LjL> Twisty: ubotu's sent you some useful pointers
<AnsiC> i do not find the same guide that i use sometime ago
<Twisty> I know
<Twisty> Looking at themnow
<benplaut> anyone here gotten InitNG to work with dapper?
<wastrel> I'm trying to print to a shared CUPS printer over the network, but it's not working - i've set cups to allow LAN ip's to print. what else should I look at?
<kleinlappies> any other sites i can try for some help ---Anyone?
<exxpert_> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kleinlappies> my openoffice crashes when i start it soffice crashed is vthe erross
<kleinlappies> my openoffice crashes when i start it soffice crashed is vthe error
<joelbryan> amphi: Hi, still there?
<amgad> guys, i need help with dyndns, please
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Is there a way to disable password protection of a Samba share?
<amgad> anybody can help me in dyndns??
<mamefan> amgad: what do you need.
<LjL> Nunquam_Fidelis: what about an empty password? and why would you do that?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> LjL: That would still require a username to be used though, right?
<kleinlappies> openoffice 2 issues
<amgad> mamefan, thx, my dyndns account is updated with my latest ip, but i cant acces my home page through it
<hackel_> I would like to know if there's any way to disable the default password for gnome-keyring so I don't have to enter it each time I log in for NetworkManager to connect me to my WLAN...
<amgad> mamefan, and am sure apache is running, i can acces it using my ip
<jochs> Still trying to figure out how to get rid of the screen saver on the login screen (gdm). It turns off the monitor (or puts it in low power mode) and any attempts to VNC in are greeted with an enormous X11 logo.
<LjL> Nunquam_Fidelis: yes. to avoid that, you can set "share" level security. i think it's all explained in the samba howto. it boils down to putting "security = share" in the share config, though i don't think that's *quite* all there is to it
<wastrel> what URI should i use to access my CUPS printer on my breezy desktop?
<kleinlappies> tv out on laptop
<LjL> wastrel: i think it's disabled by default. it would be http://localhost:631 anyway
<wastrel> LjL:  i'm printing over the LAN, i set an allow line for the LAN ip's in cupsd.conf... not sure what else should be needed
<jessy> i've installed compiz on my breezy, some commands work like alt-tab, window can be transparent, the minimizing is animated etc but alt+ctrl+arrow left/right don't changing the workspace :s
<amgad> mamefan, are you still with me??
<joelbryan> amphi: Hi, still there?
<LjL> wastrel: well, here the page loads, but mentions "Administrative options are disabled for security reasons". i don't really know how to re-enable them
<gleesond> I can't seem to find the settings anywhere to make it so it takes longer for my monitor to turn off can anyone help
<mamefan> sorta....
<wastrel> LjL:  that's for configuration, i'm trying to send a print job
<LjL> wastrel: oh. then i wouldn't know
<colm> gleesond, system > preferences > power management
<colm> gleesond, it may be your monitor settings too
<mamefan> does 'dig <name>' give the correct IP?
<mamefan> or 'nslookup <name>'?
<LjL> mamefan: not sure, never used dig, but why don't you just try ping? that will tell you what the ip your system is actually trying to use it
<LjL> is
<ivo_> Hi again :) where i can download a web server php mysql apache ? :)
<LjL> !tell ivo_ about lamp
<speyer> why dont use apt ?
<ivo_> Big big tnx :)
<jariep1_> hi all
<ivo_> hi
<aluno> oi
<joelbryan> amphi: Hi, still there?
<Wenderlan> opa
<Wenderlan> blz aluno
<shikamaru85> anyone know of any cool apps that monitor disk usage, mem an so on?
<lampshade> So, I installed KDE, and then removed KDE, now I want to remove all the extra stuff it added like all the kde games,   any ideas on an easy way to do that?
<bill> do i have to do anything special to enable hibernation and suspend-to-memory on my laptop?
<hackel_> bill:  Yes, it's buggy and still won't work right for me.
<LjL> lampshade: it would have been easy if you had used aptitude to install it in the first place.
<kleinlappies> what is a nice kde splash screen editor
<LjL> lampshade: your best bet now would probably be to remove the core KDE libraries (or even QT), as that will remove most/all KDE programs
<nitelizard> shikamaru85: have you tried conky
<lampshade> LjL, I used apt, isn't aptitude just a frontend for that anyway?
<LjL> lampshade: no
<bill> hackel_, ah
<bill> hackel_, right now nothing happens when i use the suspend and hibernate options in the shut down dialog
<LjL> lampshade: when you "sudo aptitude install <package>", aptitude remembers which package(s) you actually installed and which ones were simply installed automatically as dependencies
<maria> does anyone know what this means, i get this error when i try to run gaim; *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0x08255b10 ***
<maria> Aborted
<jsestri2> is there a way to see what modules are loaded?
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/home/user# hidd --search
<AnsiC> Searching ...
<AnsiC>         No devices in range or visible
<LjL> lampshade: when you remove the manually installed packages, aptitude will then remove all the dependencies it had installed, if no package is using them anymore
<hackel_> bill:  Check out suspend2.net I've been meaning to try it but no time.
<estudiante> hola
<LjL> Jestre: "lsmod"
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth obexftp obexserver bluez-utils
<AnsiC> /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<bad_iNFO> YO
<bad_iNFO> someone help me out
<bad_iNFO> new to linux and to to find help on linux
<wastrel> trying to configure cups to allow printing over the network.  i set an allow line for my LAN IP's but it's not working... i think i may just have the wrong URI for the printers on the client side...
<hackel_> bad_iNFO:  The whole web is FULL of help on linux.
<ailean> what are you trying to do bad_iNFO
<ailean> there's loads of info
<colm> bad_iNFO, you've come to the right place :-)
<bad_iNFO> i'm triing to figure out how to play wmv files
<bad_iNFO> and the proper way to install app's
<LjL> !tell bad_iNFO about restrictedformats
<lampshade> LjL, aptitude has some of the programs listed and checked as installed, when unchecking it errors out and says no unless I use advance mode. Is there perhaps one other program I can remove like you said some library or something that would end take the rest with it.  Or could I just install KDE from aptitude, and then remove it that way?
<LjL> !tell bad_iNFO about apt
<hackel_> bad_iNFO:  Before you do anything to view WMV's, email your content provider and tell them not to use proprietary formats.
<LjL> lampshade: no, you can't use aptitude to install and remove now, as it will keep the packages you installed using apt-get (or synaptic or whatever)
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth obexftp obexserver bluez-utils
<AnsiC> /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<AnsiC> hidd --search
<AnsiC> Searching ...
<AnsiC>         No devices in range or visible
<Twisty> !cedega
<LjL> lampshade: anyway, i'm not familiar with the graphical interface of aptitude, i only use "sudo aptitude install" and "sudo aptitude remove", so i don't know about unchecking and advanced mode
<bad_iNFO> am i suppose to do my installs from a console?\
<LjL> !tell bad_iNFO about synaptic
<NetGeek> what do people use for a podcast client?
<hackel_> AnsiC:  This is IRC, not a console.
<LjL> lampshade: right now, i would try "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs", and see what packages that would remove
<bad_iNFO> i know that
<bad_iNFO> i know the simple point and click stuff
<LjL> bad_iNFO: know what?
<bad_iNFO> but i can't figure how to add stuff to this
<LjL> bad_iNFO: well, then you know that the answer to your question about installing from a console is "no"
<bad_iNFO> or how to install new programs
<tax0n> is there not a command called something like 'clean all' which removes programs and libraries which no longer have a use?
<lewwy> ubotu: tell lewwy about dapper
<Seveas> tax0n, debfoster
<LjL> bad_iNFO: well, read about synaptic. that *does* let you install new programs
<maria> or can anyone help me install gaim 2.0 beta 2 from a tar.gz file?
<hackel_> tax0n:  debfoster?
<Niekie> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bad_iNFO> i don't know what a synaptic is
<bad_iNFO> sorry
<bad_iNFO> i'm new
<bad_iNFO> i can't even belive i figured out how to install this lol
<tax0n> Seveas, hackel_ , I'm thinking of a command for apt to help lampshade out
<Niekie> bad_iNFO, if you want to have more programs available, you might want to enable the Universe repository.
<shikamaru85> anyone here use banshee music player?
<LjL> tax0n: debfoster and orphaner, but they mostly work for libraries. debfoster works for programs too i think, but you still have to give it quite a bit of manual input
<Seveas> bad_iNFO, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto , wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto are two pages you should read
<LjL> bad_iNFO: Ubotu just told you about Synaptic. read what it told you
<lampshade> LjL, Oh, I think that will do it perfectly actually, removing the KDE core and what not so I think that nailed it.  Thank you
<Seveas> bad_iNFO, also look at "applications  add appllications" in the menu
<bad_iNFO> how do i install the universe repository?
<LjL> !tell bad_iNFO about repos
<bad_iNFO> i will read that ty Seveas
<tax0n> lampshade, try installing a minimal system from the start and log each package you install
<ConfidentiaL> I have a problem with Xsession. What would be removed if I reinstalled X?
<tax0n> do a basic install, then x-window-core, and deps. Then, stick kde-core on top of that.
<LjL> lampshade: you could even try "sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt", though take care, 'cause that could remove some packages that are not really KDE programs
<alien9391> Can I add local repository ?
<beeswax> jep.
<resueman> anyone have the original smb.conf file i killed mine
<LjL> alien9391: "apt-cache search apt-move", "apt-cache search apt-proxy"
<bad_iNFO> so do i need to read those things first? or enable my "repository" first?
<LjL> bad_iNFO: i'd enable universe and multiverse first
<AnsiC> uffff. stop bluetooth
<AnsiC> by
<bad_iNFO> ok how do i do that?
<alien9391> LjL thx
<LjL> bad_iNFO: the last link Ubotu showed you tells you exactly that
<wastrel> h8n teh lunix
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my Onboard Audio working with breezy 5.10?
<maria> anyone know why i get this error when running ./configure? configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<LjL> maria: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<jsestri2> maria: you dont have gcc etc
<jocke> hello
<ConfidentiaL> What will be removed if I reinstall X?
<maria> ok thanks, ill try installing those
<jsestri2> maria: if you install what LjL said, you get gcc
<Twisty> !installcedega
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Twisty
<Seveas> !cedega
<ConfidentiaL> What will be removed if I reinstall X?
<Seveas> !+cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, (formerly known as WineX) is TransGaming Technologies' proprietary fork of Wine, which is designed specifically for running games written for Microsoft Windows under Linux. As such, its primary focus is implementing the DirectX API. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Twisty> doesn't help
<LjL> Seveas: spammer :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Twisty> I gave up on the Mplayer thing
<Twisty> heh
<wastrel> how do i set up CUPS on my breezy desktop to accept print jobs from my breezy laptop?
<tax0n> I had real trouble getting the MPlayer sources to start with.
<LjL> tax0n: but there's an mplayer binary in the repos...
<tax0n> connection timed out several times.
<ConfidentiaL> What will be removed if I reinstall X?
<tax0n> LjL, this was on my last distro
<LjL> tax0n: oh
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: if you reinstall using "--reinstall", i don't think anything will be removed
<Blissex> wastrel: quite easy: a 'listen 0.0.0.0:631' line and a permissions line for "/" of 'Allow From 192.168.0.0/24' for example
<Blissex> wastrel: then configure the laptop's CUPS with the right hostname and queue name.
<Blissex> wastrel: of if you use KDE, just add a printer with the right address...
<tax0n> is American Pie 2 worth watching? It's just come on the TV.
<joelbryan> sabdbfl: still there? ;-)
<joelbryan> sabdbfl: still there? ;-)
<moonunit> i have a problem with root permissions on a drive
<junming> hello how do i add skins to beep media player?
<colm> tax0n, if you've nothing better to do it's quite amusing (but not great)
<Mordof> ok so i installed webmin earlier, and then i got rid of it since i didnt have a use for it anymore, but yet i can still access the page for it, how to i get rid of it entirely???
<wastrel> Blissex:  i've got the listen & allow from lines.  how do i find the right queue name?
<moogman> Hey all, I'm getting a "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastContext" error in my X log, and my X wont start. I'm running dapper inside vmware... does anyone know if it's a common problem? Is there a fix? Do you need me to raise a bug for it?
<LjL> Mordof: "sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>" should remove all traces of a packages (config files included!)
<sagarp> how do i get totem to use a driver other than xv?
<jessy> is here someone how can help me with xgl/compiz ?
<Blissex> wastrel: with the CUPS admin interface, or look at /etc/cups/printers.conf
<moogman> jessy: I *may* be able to help :)
<tax0n> colm, I liked the first one but it's light amusement. I think I'll stick with this one until I see the 'tape glued to hand on roof' scene.
<LjL> jessy: perhaps you should join the dapper channel #ubuntu+1 , as there is no xgl for breezy
<Mordof> LjL, ive already gotten rid of it through synaptic
<jessy> i've installe compiz by using the xgl/compiz howto under breezy
<LjL> Mordof: if you didn't "purge", not everything will have been removed
<jessy> many things work
<jessy> like window distrotion
<jessy> animated minimizing etc
<LjL> jessy: they do? from the howto i got the impression of "don't even try it"
<jessy> but the alt+ctrl+arrow left/right doesn't work
<bosco> bosco did not quit
<blackbelt_jones> Im going to need to install a new kernel to get Ubuntu online.  Does the installer disk come with all the necessary compiling tools?
<tax0n> right - I'm off. Bye all.
<LjL> blackbelt_jones: don't think so.
<moogman> jessy: You sure that is a breezy howto and not a dapper one?
<rehpotsirhc> blackbelt_jones, you shouldn't have to compile a kernel with ubuntu...you can just use apt-get to fetch the image
<Mordof> LjL, i just tried installing an removing with purge again, still doesn't get rid of it
<LjL> Mordof: well, there was no need to reinstall first anyway
<jessy> this is this one : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772&highlight=compiz+breezy
<blackbelt_jones> I have a problem mysterious problem getting certain distros online.
<Twisty> sigh I still cant find mplayer in my syanptic
<Mordof> LjL, what other option did i have? i couldnt remove it so how would i be able to get rid of anything
<LjL> Mordof: are you sure there aren't any other webmin-related packages still installed? try "dpkg --get-selections | grep -i webmin"
<blackbelt_jones> I just managed to get Fedora online, but i had to install a new kernel
<odat> has anyone go sound working when trying to play  nexuiz
<Mordof> LjL, yeah that comes up with 2 things..
<LjL> Mordof: well no i was just telling you for your information that you don't need to re-install a package to purge it, you can just purge it while it's not installed
<LadyNikon> ok so.. some how i dont have a home directory for one of my users
<LadyNikon> can i just mkdir /home/user?
<Mordof> LjL, oh, ok
<rehpotsirhc> blackbelt_jones, i'm not sure what your problem is. can you be more specific? there's really no reason you'd have to compile a kernel in ubuntu
<LjL> Mordof: you're *probably* safe removing those two things. i've got no webmin related package installed. do check first, though ;)
<LjL> LadyNikon: i'd use "adduser" instead
<resueman> i need help i cannot access samba shares
<wastrel> Blissex:  i can't find an IPP uri linein the printer config page, or in printers.conf
<LjL> LadyNikon: how did you *create* the user?
<Gnumannen> !locale
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gnumannen
<resueman> ive been through the forums and other links still not working
<Mordof> LjL, apparently webmin-proftpd also installed just webmin, i guess webmin-proftpd was just the plugin for the ftp server
<Mordof> thanks
<LadyNikon> LjL: i just took over the computer from someone else
<LadyNikon> so i dunno.
<kakodaimonos> where can i get some help...
<LjL> LadyNikon: i see. i would remove the user and re-add it using adduser
<LadyNikon> kakodaimonos: ask your question..
<Blissex> wastrel: there isn't...
<LadyNikon> LjL: k
<kakodaimonos> look, i have problems with the sound....
<ConfidentiaL> LjL : I didnt get that command to work, how do I write it?
<Blissex> wastrel: what you want from 'printers.conf' is just the name of the printer/printer queue.
<kakodaimonos> when i start ubuntu it sounds like a drum..
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg" i suppose
<wastrel> Blissex:  <DefaultPrinter Stylus-C82>
<wastrel>   ?
<blackbelt_jones> I can't really be more specific.  I don't know what the problem is only how to solve it. In the beginning all distros worked out of the box with my computer.  Then, in fits and starts, certain distros (and Windows) stopped going online.   But others continued to work fine.
<Infecto> alo
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: not sure that'll gain you much though, unless your problem is that you've accidentally deleted some X files..
<Blissex> wastrel: so on the laptio use the CUPS admin interface, and ask it to add a printer called "Stylus-C82" what resides on host "whatever".
<odat> has anyone go sound working when trying to play  nexuiz
<Infecto> may i ask something ? i`v got problem with my xinerama and kde 3.5.1 on Ubuntu/6.04
<rehpotsirhc> blackbelt_jones, whatever. i don't think anyone in here can help you with mysterious ethereal metaphysical problems like that
<LjL> Infecto: read the topic please, there is a channel specific to dapper. also, don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<ConfidentiaL> LjL : just problems with xsession...
<blackbelt_jones> Since it affected more than one distro at once, it seems like some kind of hardware problem, but since some distros worked, I figured I could get any distro to work by compiling a new kernel.  And I tried it with Fedora, and sure enough
<Mordof> Ok, so i went and i tried to make another group in the Users and Groups wizard thing, and then add 2 users to it, but then once i restarted my computer... the group was gone. how do i make it so it will stay?
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: like what?
<kakodaimonos> anibody kwos a channel where i can get some help in spanish??..
<blackbelt_jones> It's ethereal all right.
<Infecto> LjL: ok thx sory, im confiust
<rehpotsirhc> blackbelt_jones, i'd suggest you a) wait until you have the problem before asking for a soultion and b) once you do have the problem, try to identify what it is before attempting a solution
<blackbelt_jones> Well, I've been waiting for the problem for months.  I have the solution..
<ConfidentiaL> LjL : when I log on, I get an error message saying there is something wrong with xsession, and then restarts X. I have to run terminal in fail safe, then start xsession from its location to get the desktop...
<blackbelt_jones> No one has ever been able to explain it.   But this seems to work.
<richard> someone now how can i connet to internet by modem? how can i dial in ubuntu?
<rehpotsirhc> richard, sudo pppconfig
<bosco_> some guy just wrote a love letter to george bush
<MurraySW> LOL
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<airjump> hello
<maria> is there a pluging which makes xmms appear beside the clock like winamp, and hides it from the panel at the bottom of my screen in gnome?
<LjL> ConfidentiaL: hm, i suppose you could give reinstalling a try
<blackbelt_jones> I too love George Bush
<blackbelt_jones> and yes I am being very very sarcastic
<djp> where can i get advice about totem-xine? what is the latest version that works with breezy?
<hackel_> I really hope the Bush lovers are using Windows.
<bosco_> hackel_,  why what is up with that
<odat> djp, use mplayer
<trappist> I really hope political discussions are happening in -offtopic
<wastrel> grr
<ubuntu_> guys can somepme help a newbie with Ubuntu?
<odat> ubuntu_, ?
<colm> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<LjL> maria: "apt-cache show xmms-status-plugin", "apt-cache show gxmms"
<bosco_> ubuntu i can
<trappist> ubuntu_: we sit around all day waiting for a newbie to ask a specific question so we can do just that
<djp> odat, i like totem-xine, unfortunately, dual-audio and subtitles are not working in the breezy version though :(
<LjL> trappist: you wish
<jafar> Hello all
<ubuntu_> haHow can I look at the files on my hard drives?
<bosco_> i use ubuntu then i went to e16 then and now e17
<MurraySW> Question:  If I wanted to plug in a USB mouse, is there any way I can use it right away without having to restart???
<bosco_> ls or lovate
<jafar> I have a problem with my 3D card
<ubuntu_> I see them in a list but I t wont allow me to look at the files
<odat> djp, i c well i always go with whats working
<ubuntu_> Im running LIve CD by the way
<jafar> it is not supported by Ubt
<ubuntu_> does that affect it?
<bosco_> ubuntu no that does not
<LinuxJones> MurraySW: jsut plug it in
<LjL> ubuntu_: what files are you trying to look at, and how?
<maria> Ljl: youre the best thanks ! :)
<bosco_> ubuntu just ls or loate
<jafar> but how can I install drivers
<ailean> ubotu, i'm guessing you're using windows normally, and you're on a livecd to check it out?
<ubotu> ailean: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<jafar> they are available for Redhat & susi .. but not this one
<ailean> ubuntu_,  even :)
<maria> Ljl: W: Unable to locate package xmms-status-plugin, apt-cache
<djp> odat, don't blame you. think i will do the same. vlc seems to be working fine... will try out mplayer now... thanks
<ailean> ubuntu_, i'm guessing you're using windows normally, and you're on a livecd to check it out?
<LjL> maria: you probably don't have universe enabled
<jafar> anybody help
<maria> Ljl : ok i got the ubotu msg, ill try that thanks
<MurraySW> LinuxJones:  Plugged in.  Doesn't do anything.  I'm on a laptop - the touch pad continues to work however the USB mouse I plug in does not.
<Demigod> hello
<richard> rehpotsirhc. now i have configured but how can i dial?
<rehpotsirhc> richard, pon
<jafar> If drivers are not avaialble for my 3D card .. what should I do
<odat> djp, i find it works the best with all media
<noteventime> Why can't i play ogg thora files? EVery time i try to start them the player stops or quits, I've tried using Kaffeine and VideoLan
<rehpotsirhc> richard, er, sudo pon
<rehpotsirhc> richard, sudo poff when you want to disconnect
<jafar> help ??
<maria> Ljl: can i do this in dapper drake?
<djp> odat, ah, just realised why i don't use mplayer... subtitles only work from the command line for ogm files
<LinuxJones> MurraySW: usb mice usually just work after you plug them in.
<LjL> maria: no idea. guess so
<jafar> bye
<LinuxJones> MurraySW: do you have an optical mouse ?
<bosco_> sudo shutdown -h now
<MurraySW> LinuxJones:  I'll try a different mouse.  It is optical.
<djp> odat, that is why vlc is currently my best alternative to the buggy totem-xine
<mcdonaldswes> I just tried to install memprof (from hoary main) and it complained that the package would be installed unauthenticated...
<LinuxJones> MurraySW: ok does it get power ?
<mcdonaldswes> I've never seen this before with main packages
<La_PaRCa> Wow. xchat-gnome really sucks
<MurraySW> LinuxJones:  It's wireless.  It has power.
<mcdonaldswes> should I be worried?
<ailean> La_PaRCa, seems fine to me
<LinuxJones> MurraySW:  oh that's probably it
<LjL> maria: oh, hold on -- if you mean the universe and multiverse, yes they will work, but you shouldn't follow the howto literally
<rehpotsirhc> maria, add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<mebaran151> I'm working in a dualhead setup
<LjL> maria: namely, when it mentions "breezy", that's not breezy you should use ;)
<MurraySW> LinuxJones: Also, the light on the wireless transmitter is on, so yes, the transmitter has power.
<rehpotsirhc> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<mebaran151> but I'd like to be able to specify two different virtual desktop sizes
<La_PaRCa> ailean: its user interface is ugly. Real ugly.
<mebaran151> I'm using nView
<mebaran151> anybody know anything?
<ailean> La_PaRCa, same with most linux software . . .
<wastrel> Blissex:  ... i can't figure it out
<Blissex> wastrel: that's a statement not a question :-)
<mebaran151> ailean: I wouldn't say that
<richard> rehpotsirhc, how can i do it in graphical mode?
<Blissex> wastrel: however, let's do a test...
<La_PaRCa> ailean: the regular xchat interface is way more functional
<mebaran151> I've been in windows a lot this week, and there's alot of ugly ui there too
<Blissex> wastrel: open a terminal window on the laptop.
<ailean> La_PaRCa, oh, i thought that's what you meant :)
<rehpotsirhc> richard, uh, well you can open up a terminal window and type it on. or you can find a ppp utility for gnome--i don't know of any offhand because i don't use ppp. try apt-cache search ppp
* LjL loves X-Chat, even though he doesn't use it 'cause he's a KDE user
<LinuxJones> MurraySW:  can you switch channels on the mouse port ?
<rehpotsirhc> richard, there seems to be one called "gkdial" maybe sudo apt-get install gkdial?
<Demigod> why on ubuntu doesnt have the (man rpm)?
<LjL> rehpotsirhc, richard: or even better "apt-cache search gnome ppp", as ppp alone will give a few results
<deepwoodz> I can't get font to show up on macromedia flash games or on the macromedia menu
<MurraySW> LinuxJones:  I'll try that.
<LjL> Demigod: because ubuntu uses the APT packaging system, not RPM
<Infecto> LjL: kde ? i`v got problems with kde, but they are on 6.04 and nobody wants to help me on +1 #
<wastrel> Blissex:  yes
<LjL> Infecto: never used 6.04 myself
<Demigod> so if i have rpm file i cant install it on the system?
<noteventime> I'm running KDE on dapper
<Infecto> LjL: now i start to think that was a big error by my side
<Blissex> wastrel: now try this: [oops wait a bit] 
<wastrel> telnet 192.168.2.2 631  ?  it works
<Infecto> Demigod: use alien to convert that package on your needs
<wastrel> .2 being the desktop
<Twisty> woot Mplayer works now thanks.
<Twisty> :)
<LjL> Infecto: well, i seem to understand that Dapper has become sort of stable lately, but it's still an experimental version, and personally, my computer has enough problems running stable things
<lasse> how do i get mp3's to work in totem? do i need a packet ore a codec?
<Infecto> LjL: but the problem is, hmm thats the problem i dont know where
<wastrel> !mp3
<Infecto> agrrrr
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lasse> thanks
<LjL> Infecto: eh?
<taburete> hi which is the number for text login in inittab?
<taburete> I tried with 2 and 2 with not success
<jsestri2> jsestri2 crapola
<Infecto> LjL: i dont know where is the problem, i can describe it but i dont know whats generating this problem
<noteventime> taburete: Dont start kdm/gdm/xdm
<rehpotsirhc> i installed dapper and it killed direct rendering for my ati mobility radeon 9000
<LjL> Infecto: those are the worst problems ;)
<taburete> and how do that?
<Infecto> LjL: are you traying to sa my that can be worst? :)))
<noteventime> I think you disable them in inittab
<Infecto> is inaf belive me :)
<Blissex> wastrel: OK, I am back.
<avatar_> i have an issue with dapper and xorg-driver-fglrx: apparently this package is not updating libGL and is using Mesa's libGL. how can i fix this?
<noteventime> But then youl have to use startx after login, you could probably make some kind of login script though
<LjL> Infecto: i'm just saying problems you have no clue at all about the cause of can be tricky to solve
<taburete> I mean where can I stop the start of gdm?
<deepwoodz> Does anyone know how to get the font to show up for the macromedia flash player?
<noteventime> In inittab, I think
<shanonx> wastrel: I give up on the whole network interface thing, I guess me and linux  just wans't ment to be.... apparently ubuntu doesn't support my motherboard or video card.
<Blissex> wastrel: try this:
<Mordof> where does firefox keep its bookmarks?
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, ~/.mozilla i believe
<hackel_> deepwoodz:  I think you need to install gsfonts-x11
<Anti-Proton> deepwoodz, try installing gsfonts-x11
<Blissex> wastrel: try this: lp -h <desktop> -d Stylus-C82 /etc/issue
<noteventime> in a file called bokmarks.html
<wastrel> shanonx:  maybe the next release, dapper will support them ...  it's due out in a couple months
<deepwoodz> ok. brb
<noteventime> You can get the dapper beta :)
<shanonx> noteventime: where can i get the dapper beta?
<LinuxJones> shanonx: it's a new system you have ?
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, crap -.-
<noteventime> Just change you repositories to dapper and make an update
<shanonx> LinuxJones: yes ... i upgraded my system, and ever since I cannot get any distro of linux to install.
<wastrel> Blissex:  yummy, worked.
<LinuxJones> what kind of mobo did you get ?
<hackel_> I wish ubuntu had a testing distribution in addition to dapper/unstable.
<Net_Holer> r novis
<Blissex> wastrel: so everything is all right, you only need to get a bit more familiar with the way to add remote printer using CUPS web interface...
<shanonx> LinuxJones: Intel 945P... uses a Pentium D 840 3.2ghz processor
<LinuxJones> hackel_: Dapper's been running awesome for me.
<wastrel> Blissex:  i'm using the gnome configurator thing
<shanonx> Any other way to get dapper rather than already having linux installed?
* gthb just installed dapper on his laptop! :-D
<noteventime> Dapper runs like a dream on my laptop
<Blissex> wastrel: wait a sec -- there are two ways to a add a remote printer!
<hackel_> LinuxJones:  I'm not saying it won't, I'm installing it now, I just like how I can have a constantly in-testing system with Debian and not have to upgrade every few months.
<noteventime> Yes, there is a cd availible
<noteventime> for kubuntu anyway
<osh_> Doesn't "aptitude purge" remove config-files that I've touched?
<LjL> osh_: yes it does
<Blissex> wastrel: one is as a local virtual printer/queue that forwards jobs to the remote queue. The other is as a remote printer directly to GNOME.
<LjL> osh_: uh... i think
<J_element> evening
<LjL> osh_: actually perhaps it doesn't
<J_element> need help regarding a subject
<J_element> how do i make all routing of my nics to one destination
<osh_> LjL: heh. Ok. Good thing I'm not the only one confused. ;-)
<Panzerboy> hey all
<Blissex> wastrel: for the former you usually use the 'http://localhost:631/admin' web interface
<osh_> LjL: The manpage isn't all that clear on the subject.
<Panzerboy> any idea if deskbar-applet searches also through thunderbird mail ?
<Panzerboy> or only evo?
<LinuxJones> shanonx: from what I can tell it's a sata problem give me a sec to serach google a bit more.
<shanonx> LinuxJones: ok
<LjL> osh_: no, it isn't. right now i'm not finding any info at first googling, either
<jessy> ok xglcompiz works fine under breezy, the only one thing i have added is every plugins in active_puglins (gconf)
<J_element> eth1 is physical devie conected to the net. virtual-devices1-5 all have puplic ip adresses, and need normal network config
<shanonx> LinuxJones: when I try to install Ubuntu, during the install process it tells me it cannot find my Network Adapter(onboard)
<jessy> can someone tell me what is the button who correspond to <Super> ???
<J_element> can any one help on that ...
<lisah> WASSSSSUIP
<LinuxJones> shanonx: the 2nd last entry has a workaround with changing a setting in the bios, dunno if it works though >> http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/10794
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, when i try to replace those bookmarks from another spot, it doesnt work :S
<LinuxJones> shanonx: ok what kind of network card is it ?
<Twisty> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, what are you doing exactly.
<blah> dhfa
<chelseaf_> hihi
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, i have bookmarks from my dapper install that i need in my breezy install (the one im currently on)
<MurraySW> Hello Chelsea.
<Mordof> and i dont want to boot into dapper to get it
<shanonx> LinuxJones: it is an Intel 82573V
<blah> where do you all live
<succubus__> hey, how can i mount my windows partition in a way so that i do not have to be su to access it in any way?
<LjL> blah: that's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<osh_> LjL: Right, thanks. That means I've found a bug in the gallery package then. Thanks for you help.
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, and you copied the bookmarks.html file into ~/.mozilla in the new install and it didn't replace the bookmarks? did you restart firefox?
<LjL> !tell succubus__ about ntfs
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, yeah
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, im just gonna copy the link out of the bookmarks file, i just found it
<Blissex> wastrel: have you tried <http://localhost:631/admin> on the laptop and then 'Add printer' and then 'Name' as "Stylus-C82"
<chelsss> weehooo
<succubus__> thanks LjL
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, did you make sure the permissions on the file are set correctly?
<LjL> is there a way to make ubuntu *not* load the vga and vesa framebuffer modules at boot?
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, erm.. it saved fine
<chelsss> hello?
<monomaco> hi, how could i configure the time for sudo use ? i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<blah> hey
<chelsss> hi
<chelsss> we are too cool
<blah> penis on a tree top
<LjL> chelsss: ?
<wastrel> Blissex:  i still need to set IPP and it wants a URI
<chelsss> thats me!
<chelsss> who are you
<LjL> blah: ?
<blah> yeah
<chelsss> who are you
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, type ls -al ~/.mozilla/firefox and paste it
<blah> =D
<J_element>  eth1 is physical devie conected to the net. virtual-devices1-5 all have puplic ip adresses, and need normal network config :S
<chelsss> whos LjL?
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, erm, type ls -al ~/.mozilla/firefox/bookmarks.html and paste it
<jessy> can someone tell me what is the key for SUPERKEY in COMPIZ ?:)
<rehpotsirhc> don't paste the whole thing :D
<chelsss> is this a carney class?
<LjL> chelsss, blah: you guys are clones, aren't you?
<chelsss> are we?
<Blissex> wastrel: yes, use 'ipp://<desktop>/ipp/' as the examples say
<Mordof> rehpotsirhc, its not found in there its 1 folder deeper with a really weird name
<Burgwork> blah, chelsss this is an Ubuntu support channel. If you are not here to get help or chat about Ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hackel_> So hotplug is just completely gone in dapper?
<Burgwork> hackel_, yes
<rehpotsirhc> Mordof, oh woops. whatever, just ls -al the path.to
<blah> ineed some help with my computer
<LjL> chelsss: well, you have the same IP and you're behaving like you're in here just to do some stupid chat among yourselves (which you could probably do in a query). perhaps seveas is interested to join it :)
<chelsss> me too
<blah> =\d
<rehpotsirhc> so i can see the permissions
<blah> my uri is going offline
<blah> autmoatically
<blah> how do i fix this cpu
<apt514> hey, i booted 5.10 live how do i install to a empty hd?
<chelsss> whats an IP
<LjL> apt514: you need the install CD instead of the live CD
<LjL> chelsss: an internet address
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
<LjL> chelsss: IP is actually the internet protocol
<john131971> hello all, need how-to for turning off on=board sis760 and then maybe my ati card will start using 3d, also how to double memory of ati card is being used
<apt514> LjL i have 5.4 install
<Zanub> Does anyone know why the 2.6.15-15-386 headers for dapper drake aren't yet released?
<LjL> apt514: you mean 5.04?
<john131971> double ck that memory of ati card is being used
<Burgwork> Zanub, have patience. The kernel only came out yesterday
<apt514> LjL from shipit.ubuntu
<Zanub> Burgwork, thanks.  I was just trying to install VMware.
<LjL> apt514: well, the current ubuntu version is 5.10. you can surely install 5.04, but if i were you, i would burn a 5.10 cd
<LjL> apt514: (by the way, 5.04 is also known as "hoary", and 5.10 as "breezy". next version is "dapper")
<LinuxJones> shanonx: apparently you need to load the e1000 module to get support for your network card
<apt514> LjL Thanks does 5.04 install have wine?
<wastrel> Blissex:  that one doesn't work :/
<LjL> apt514: not on the CD as far as i know, but it's easy to install it from the 'net
<wastrel> Blissex:  i've tried that and a million other permutations
<shanonx> LinuxJones: how do I load the e1000 module during the install then?
<Burgwork> apt514, no, wine is in universe, which is only supported by the community
<apt514> LjL i a have 33.6k
<LjL> apt514: that's not good =) i guess you're best off installing your Hoary then, even though most people here in the channel are more familiar with breezy
<apt514> LjL how big is wine ?
<wastrel> Blissex:  E [22/Feb/2006:16:51:43 -0500]  get_printer_attrs: resource name '/ipp/' no good!    <- in the error log on the desktop
<LjL> apt514: i don't think it's terribly big... let me check
<LjL> apt514: 14 megs. would take a while for you, but not so awfully long
<Burgwork> LjL, apt514 you want to get the latest winehq debs from dapper, as they are much more stable
<succubus__> okay.. that didnt work
<apt514> LJL thanks i want to use a win32 binary
<LinuxJones> shanonx: there should be options to load at the main install screen when you load the installer cd. You will have to have a look around where to load modules during initial install.
<succubus__> the drive is mounted and i can view the contents but i can't load any songs in XMMS.
<LjL> Burgwork: indeed. those are the ones i checked as being 14 megs
<mbass> Anyone know which keyservers launchpad synchronises with?
<LjL> apt514: is it a free program? if it is i could test it for you if it works in wine, before you start downloading
<apt514> LJL what do i type at boot: to load everything to ram?
<LjL> apt514: hm? i'm not sure i'm getting you here
<pder> can ubuntu be installed on a microcomputer system?
<LjL> apt514: what you do mean by loading everything into ram?
<deepwoodz> i installed gsfonts-x11
<LjL> pder: what's a microcomputer system?
<shanonx> LinuxJones: perhaps I should get the Dapper iso and then see how it might work?
<apt514> LJL the program is yahoo messenger
<deepwoodz> it still isnt showing up i can see some font but some i cant
<pder> LjL: an IBM compatible personal computer system
<apt514> LjL to a ramdisk
<amphi> pder: indeed it can
<LjL> apt514: the live CD will let you install new programs, if that's what you mean (not sure how it does it though, but it does)
<LjL> apt514: i guess it does use a ram disk for that
<deepwoodz> when i goto macromedia flash player settings i cant see the font
<mbass> pder: Am running Ubuntu on an IBM compatible PC right now...
<LjL> pder: uh, well, most of us here are probably using an IBM compatible
<succubus__> why don't my songs from my NTFS partition load into XMMS? i can view the partition fine.
<amphi> as almost is everyone in this channel, I imagine
<succubus__> oooh
<wastrel> ahh about f'ing time.  Blissex http://<hostname>/printers/Stylus-C82  seems to be the magic incantation.
<succubus__> does XMMS even support WMA?
<pder> succubus: do you have read permission to the files?
<succubus__> pder, i do.
<Blissex> wastrel: ah yes, I just checked and that was indeed the idea.
<pder> succubus: it supports wma with a plugin.  xmms-wma or alternatively xmms-mplayer
<LjL> apt514: are you aware that there are programs installed by default in Ubuntu (namely, Gaim) which let you chat on the Yahoo! network, as well as on many others?
<succubus__> okay.. thanks pder.
<LinuxJones> shanonx: the chipset for the network card has been around forever. Installing Dapper probably won't help but you never know.
<apt514> LjL Sure :) I need the voice to work
<succubus__> i just realized they were .wma, so that would explain why they won't load.
<wastrel> s/http/ipp/
<ubuntu_> Laries and Germs
<LjL> apt514: let me try installing it
<LinuxJones> shanonx: do you have a livecd ?
<wastrel> Blissex:  thanks for your assistance
<ubuntu_> I am unable to mount my NTFS partitions and view in Ubuntu!
<shanonx> LinuxJones: does dapper come like ubuntu yet, with pretty much all the stuff you would need.? ....  yes i have a live cd.
<apt514> LjL the url is http://messenger.yahoo.com win32
<ubuntu_> does mounting get affected within Live CD?
<La_PaRCa> w00t. Blam! is broken in dapper!
<deepwoodz> macromedia flash player font still not showing up after installing gsfonts-x11 (font in macromedia settings menu wont show)
<LjL> apt514: thanks, but... that page, on my browser, shows me *linux* downloads! there's one for Red Hat and one for Debian, which could possibly work on Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> shanonx: Dapper rocks, try the livecd and then try adding the e1000 module in a root terminal and see if your network card comes to life >> modprobe e1000
<rehpotsirhc> apt514, there is a linux version of yahoo messenger anyway.
<succubus__> how would i go about getting xmms-mplayer?
<LjL> apt514: (i guess my browser might tell the yahoo site that it's running on Linux, while yours probably doesn't, so you see Windows downloads instead...?)
<succubus__> i'm not familiar w/ the ubuntu package system.
<apt514> LjL Thanks i just want the mic like gnomemeeting
<LjL> apt514: this is the link to the Debian download: http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Syns> whats the addy to download dapper?
<shanonx> LinuxJones: ok let me try the live cd real fast.
<LjL> apt514: i'm sure it's got audio support
<apt514> LjL Can you try it? :)
<LjL> apt514: i can see if it runs. i can't actually try it "live" as i don't have a yahoo account
<shanonx> Syns: try this ... http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Flight_CD_4_s63908.html
<LjL> apt514: it's just 600kb by the way
<apt514> LjL how do i set a new passwd?
<apt514> 20% d/l
<LjL> apt514: "passwd"
<LjL> apt514: don't do that in the live cd though, i guess
<apt514> Where's the root shell ?
<Syns> shanonx.. are u using dapper at the moment?
<LjL> !tell apt514 about root
<shanonx> Syns: nope
<La_PaRCa> I am getting the following error when I try to run blam in dapper: Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libblam.so any ideas?
<apt514> And the firewall gui ? how do check it's on too?
<B_166-ER-X> I have a separate partition for my /home , from my '/' , but if i 'reinstall' how do i make it so it wont 'overwrite' my '/home' ?
<LjL> apt514: there's no firewall installed by default
<shanonx> Syns: having Breezy problems on my desktop right now :(
<apt514> What? iptables?
<LjL> apt514: people usually recomment "firestarter" if you want a firewall
<deepwoodz> macromedia flash player font still not showing up after installing gsfonts-x11 (font in macromedia settings menu wont show)
<LjL> apt514: there's iptables, sure, but there are no default GUI tools installed to use iptables as a firewall
<Syns> the only problems i ever had with breezy is getting my webcam to work..
<bimberi> ubotu tell Syns about getdapper
<Syns> seems spca5xx didnt work for me
<LjL> apt514: messenger seems to run anyway
<LjL> apt514: it's ugly, but it runs :)
<apt514> LjL with voice?
<apt514> LJL Where do i find the shell?
<LjL> apt514: not sure, i don't see any audio-related stuff in the menu right now, but then i'm not logged in
<LjL> apt514: uh... not sure in gnome, apps / accessories / terminal i guess
<apt514> LjL terminal?
<LjL> apt514: yeah, a terminal is a shell
<apt514> what's the root passwd? for su
<shanonx> LinuxJones: with the livecd had the same network interface error as well as my X server error that ive been getting.
<LinuxJones> shanonx: that's ok can you modprobe the driver for the network card ?
<Alexi5> why is the kubuntu channel so dead
<shanonx> LinuxJones: nope... went back to the loading screen and is froze there
<LjL> apt514: read the link Ubotu gave you --- there is no root password
<LjL> apt514: and you can't use su. you should use "sudo" instead before any command that you want to run as root
<LjL> apt514: that will ask for a password, which is you *own* user password
<apt514> LjL Thanks i was used to 5.04 menu for root shell
<rehpotsirhc> you can configure ubuntu to use su if you want
<LinuxJones> shanonx: hit ctrl+alt+F3 then login
<rehpotsirhc> it just comes disabled by default
<LjL> rehpotsirhc: though that's not quite recommended, and it has often caused (relatively small) problems in breezy
<Cooner750> i noticed the step in ubuntuguide.org to install Java is not working?
<deepwoodz> Does anyone know how to get the font to show up on macromedia flash player. The font still not showing up after installing gsfonts-x11 (font in macromedia settings menu wont show)
<LjL> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<rukuartic> Does gnome actually need evolution?
<shanonx> LinuxJones: ok Im in... and i did sudo modprobe e1000... now what?
<ubuntu_> Gius-I cant mount my drives in Ubuntu properly! They're NTFS..will that make a difference?
<apt514> LJL i typed at boot: live-expert and there was root&ubuntu passwd ?
<LinuxJones> shanonx: do sudo -s
<LinuxJones> then enter your passwd
<we2by_> hi guys
<LinuxJones> oops
<mike> cannot install opera?
<we2by_> I have composite working fine, but sometimes I got this: http://www.cinaq.net/Screenshot.png
<shanonx> LinuxJones: ok
<LjL> apt514: yes, that's the expected behavior when installing in expert mode
<we2by_> look at the window border. any idea how I fix this?
<LinuxJones> shanonx:  now do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LjL> apt514: however, most people i've met in this channel who did that run into problems
<we2by_> I really don't know what keyword to use to search the forum
<we2by_> :(
<succubus__> oh boy
<scottj> can I simply install one package that will get the main kde stuff under ubuntu? I don't really want to reinstall with kubuntu, I'd like an easy way to switch between using gnome and kde
<LjL> apt514: i don't consider myself an expert, and so i just installed normally ;) and it's all working fine here
<LinuxJones> shanonx:  do the same errors pop up ?
<succubus__> is there no compiler in ubuntu?
<amphi> we2by_: nice moss ;)
<we2by_> thank you amd77
<shanonx> LinuxJones: said [OK] 
<LjL> succubus__: not by default, no. it's easy to install from the 'net if you have a fast connection
<we2by_> amd77, what is moss?
<succubus__> i have a decent connection here at school
<rukuartic> What runs faster, KDE or Gnome?
<LinuxJones> shanonx:  ok now do ifconfig -a
<amphi> we2by_: that plant stuff on your root window
<affe_> any dapper developers in the house?
<LjL> apt514: to be honest, i can't find a voice chat feature in yahoo messenger. perhaps i'm just looking at the wrong place
<LjL> rukuartic: they're both dog slow
<bimberi> scottj: installing kubuntu-desktop gets you a kubuntu setup (including all its default apps) or is that more than you want? :)
<IdleOne> affe_:  #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<shanonx> LinuxJones: shows local Loopback, then the IP, Mask, and the packets...
<rukuartic> LjL, What do you reccomend?
<shanonx> LinuxJones: doesnt show a eth0 or eth1
<LjL> rukuartic: KDE
<succubus__> LjL, what's the best way?
<LinuxJones> shanonx:  bah argh :(
<neiras> rukuartic: Both are a bit slow if you have less than 512MB of RAM
<apt514> LjL it's only for win32 users i guess :)
<LjL> succubus__: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<rukuartic> LjL, Its faster?
<rukuartic> neiras, 256 XD
<Angel_Dex> i cannot send anything to anyone thru gaim or Xchat why so?
<neiras> rukuartic:  I use gnome on a laptop with 256MB, it's not too bad if you disable all the crazy international fonts
<LjL> rukuartic: hm no, not really... it's slow in a different way. to me, it feels like gnome is consistently slow, while kde is more temperamental :)
<rukuartic> neiras, How'd you do that?
<shanonx> LinuxJones: out of luck?
<LjL> rukuartic: but the reason i prefer KDE is really not speed anyway
<ConfidentiaL> LjL : The reinstall didnt work...
<rukuartic> LjL, Haha I perfer temperamental over consistancy
<LinuxJones> shanonx:  I suspect :(
<succubus__> thanks
<ssstormy> for some reason, whenever I try adding the volume control applet to one of my user's panel, it loads without an icon
<apt514> LJL the deb doesn't  open?
<neiras> rukuartic:  I removed all the stuff in /usr/share/fonts/truetype that I never used
<LiteHedded> my dns resolution is going very slow for some reason
<neiras> rukuartic:  then restarted X
<shanonx> LinuxJones: think dapper wouldbe any better? o
<ssstormy> and all the other users still load with the applet just fine
<LjL> apt514: "open"? you don't open a deb, you type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" ;)
<apt514> LjL 652.9k?
<amphi> LiteHedded: use dnsmasq
<LinuxJones> shanonx:  well it's worth a try :D
<ssstormy> is there anyway I can cannibalize whatever setting is doing that?
<LiteHedded> wha'ts dnsmasq?
<LjL> apt514: yes
<amphi> shanonx: e1000 is still not working for you?
<ubuntu_> I di sidu and nothing mounts still
<shanonx> amphi: nope :(
<succubus__> LjL, is aptitude similar to apt-get? i am new to ubuntu, i apologize.
<neiras> rukuartic:  You should also keep the number of panel applets to a minimum, and if you can live without a desktop, hiding it using gconf also seems to speed things up
<amphi> LiteHedded: a caching dns forwarder - apt-cache show dnsmasq
<LjL> succubus__: i recommend aptitude.
<rukuartic> neiras, In the end I'm running a server, but I'd like to keep things small...
<shanonx> amphi: its like it has the module but still doesnt recognize the network adapter at all
<rukuartic> neiras, And there's only a handful of fonts in there that only take up 4 k...
<neiras> rukuartic:  You shouldn't even install X on a server
<rukuartic> neiras, Eeheheh... It still needs to be a bit of a desktop
<succubus__> LjL, thanks a lot.
<neiras> rukuartic:  unless you're serving up X apps over the network
<LiteHedded> that will make my browser resolve domain names faster?
<rukuartic> neiras, What would you reccomend to do to optomize gnome?
<neiras> rukuartic - if you're not really using it for a desktop, try xubuntu-desktop - it's a usable graphical interface without all the huge GNOME bits
<amphi> LiteHedded: it caches dns lookups, so yes, after the first lookup
<LiteHedded> delete it and install KDE :D
<LiteHedded> ok thanks amphi
<LiteHedded> anything special to configure it?
<amphi> LiteHedded: TFM is you friend
<apt514> LjL depends and errors?! ;(
<amphi> *your
<rukuartic> neiras, It still looks good? Just apt-get it?
<neiras> rukuartic:  It's XFCE - http://www.xfce.org/
<LjL> apt514: yeah, it fails on libssl0.9.6 for me
<LiteHedded> yes of course the ever popular rtfm response
<LjL> apt514: just "sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.6", and same for any other packages it complains about
<avu> hi
<neiras> rukuartic:  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, then log out and pick the XFCE session before logging back in
<steph> i'm trying to run ubuntu (on a live disk) on a friends pc, but x won't load (video problem?)
<amphi> shanonx: what do you see in syslog? perhaps modprobe -r e1000, tail -f /var/log/syslog and modprobe the module again
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<Anti-Proton>  Would someone be willing to help me out with a xinerama config?
<sethk> steph, is that a question?
<rukuartic> neiras, But I can still run regular apps?
<steph> sethk: yas
<steph> yes
<rukuartic> neiras, Der bad wording... I mean like amaroK and GAIM
<neiras> rukuartic:  of course you can :D
<apt514> LjL aptitude gui ?
<sethk> steph, well, then restate it, because it isn't clear what you are asking.
<ibmnotebook> does anybody play "five or more"?
<neiras> rukuartic:  XFCE is based on GTK, same as GNOME - it's just a different environment. Your environment of choice has no bearing on which apps you can run for the most part
<deepwoodz> Does anyone know how to get the font to show up on macromedia flash player. The font still not showing up after installing gsfonts-x11 (font in macromedia settings menu wont show)
<rukuartic> neiras, "for the most part"? and whats the advantage of installing xubuntu-desktop vs. xfce?
<Anti-Proton> It's on a laptop, and the laptop display is functioning normally. The external monitor doesn't seem to be displaying the correct resolution. There is a significant amount of display area around the actual image that is displayed that isn't being utilized
<steph> i appear to have a video problem (ati radeon xpress 200), are there drivers?
<hackel_> Sadly, even using just XFCE it still needs more than 128M RAM stopping me from using it on older machines.
<hackel_> deepwoodz:  Did you restart X?
<Burgwork> rukuartic, xubuntu-desktop gets you all the xubuntu customizations, much like what Ubuntu does to gnome
<sethk> steph, there are, but I don't see where that helps with a live CD
<deepwoodz> restart x?
<neiras> rukuartic:  xubuntu-desktop IS XFCE - it's just a full XFCE package provided by ubuntu
<deepwoodz> how do i do that?
<ssstormy> rukuartic, if you don't install the libraries for a family of apps (i.e. KDE apps when you run Gnome) you can'y use KDE apps
<rukuartic> neiras, Sweet.
<ssstormy> rukuartic, that's all
<rukuartic> ssstormy, Yeah I installed 'em :P
<apt514> LjL Thanks for the sudo info
<rukuartic> Burgwork, thanks for the info
<hackel_> steph:  I've got that card on my laptop and it works fine for me.
<neiras> rukuartic:  GIve it a shot anyway - I don't really like XFCE but it is definitely fast and decent looking
<LjL> apt514: no i advice against using aptitude's gui
<Burgwork> rukuartic, np
<rukuartic> neiras, Now if I go start amarok (for example) will it go and load a bunch of other things (like KDE) to help it run?
<steph> hackel_: did you install, or live cd?
<LjL> apt514: they say it has some bad bugs (didn't check them myself), and i don't like it anyway ;)
<neiras> rukuartic:  no.
<darnellkeith_> is there a faster server for downloading dapper, im connected at 11.5kb
<shanonx> amphi: ok  I did that and in my log it shows no errors related to the Network adapter,  Does say " Intel Pro/1000 Network Driver <version> Local host kernel Copyright Intel Corp.
<neiras> rukuartic:  Although if you look in XFCE settings, it has a special "GNOME support" and "KDE support" pair of options to make sure those apps work
<Burgwork> darnellkeith_, try one of the other mirrors
<hackel_> darnellkeith_:  faster than WHAT?  I just downloaded it at 500Kbb/s.
<Anti-Proton> oh.. n/m it works normally now
<TTilus> rukuartic: it will go and load "bunch of other things", but definitely not KDE
<david> after installing the ati proprietary driver the gpu-fan goes on 100% almost all the time (wich is quite annoying), is there something I can do?
<darnellkeith_> my dsl is 3.7 -5 megs
<rukuartic> neiras, Heh... thanks. Would there be any way to shut down Xorg and just be left with a console and all the apps running that I previously started?
<pilsen> anyone in here who use vmware?
<neiras> rukuartic:  It'll just load the frameworks each app needs, not the full GNOME or KDE desktops
<darnellkeith_> im connecting at 12kbs now
<LjL> rukuartic: not X apps
<LjL> rukuartic: you can certainly *switch* to a console though :)
<steph> pilsen: on windows
<TTilus> darnellkeith_: try out others or go with bittorrent
<rukuartic> LJL, Well of course I'd lose my x apps
<LjL> pilsen: have you tried qemu? that's free software
<neiras> rukuartic:  CTRL-ALT-FI, log in, do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<neiras> F!
<neiras> F1
<LjL> rukuartic: well then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" if you've got gnome
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<pilsen> i install qemu but no idea how to use it :(
<rukuartic> neiras, , So if I switched to a console would that decrease memory usage?
<LjL> rukuartic: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" if you've got kde
<luite> why is the latest smp kernel in dapper still at 2.6.12? do I need to add a repository for more recent smp kernels?
<neiras> rukuartic:  If X is not running, you're definitely saving on memory usage... but I thought you wanted a graphical interface
<TTilus> darnellkeith_: have you checked which ubuntu mirror is closest to you, Internetwise cosest
<rukuartic> neiras, Well I go away from my box 60% of the time
<apt514> LjL Yeah so gaim works but needs voice :)
<darnellkeith_> whats the addy again.. sorry
<LjL> pilsen: well, it's not too hard. you should first run "qemu-img" to create an hard drive image... the syntax is "qemu-img create -f qcow filename maximumsize"
<rukuartic> but I'd like to have it 40% of the time
<hackel_> apt514:  Just use Skype for voice.  Seriously.
<LjL> apt514: gaim? that one you installed is not gaim, it's yahoo messenger :)
<neiras> Just so everyone knows, calling 'invoke-rc.d foobar stop' is the same as '/etc/init.d/foobar stop'
<shanonx> amphi: any other ideas?
<ivo_> Hey!!! :) i got this file lmms-0.1.4-1.pm.1.i586.rpm how to i install them ? sombady help me plz
<LjL> hackel_: skype is a proprietary protocol, and many free software advocates wholeheardtely advice against using it. i'm not sure yahoo is any better, but i *am* sure there are many fine free software alternatives
<biovore> ivo_: look at alien
<apt514> LjL i mean in /apps/internet/gaim
<biovore> ivo_: alien installs rpms
<pilsen> so qemu its a windows emulator?
<biovore> pilsen: qemu is a bad version of vmware
<pilsen> or something like that?
<ivo_> biovore where i can find a alien ?
<hackel_> LjL:  Yahoo/MSN/etc. are ALL propreitary.  Skype at least was released for Linux.  But you're right, using a SIP client like Ekiga would be ideal.
<biovore> ivo_: apt-get install alien
<LjL> pilsen: then you run "qemu imagefilename", and it starts. of course it won't do anything at that point, because there's no OS installed... but then just insert an OS cd-rom, and use "qemu -hdc -boot d imagefilename"
<biovore> ivo_: man alien
<pilsen> ivo_ biovore where i can find a alien ?<--- apt-get install alien
<TTilus> pilsen: not emulator, virtualization
<nathaniel> I'm having problems with using the make command.  I get a bunch of errors like /usr/include/c++/4.0.2/bits/postypes.h:175: error: streamoff has not been declared....I just reinstalled Ubuntu and the same program compiles elsewhere
<neiras> ivo_: apt-get install fakeroot alien; fakeroot alien lmms-0.1.4-1.pm.1.i586.rpm; dpkg -i lmms*.deb
<dooglus> I last looked at the this window 2 hours ago.  ivo was asking how to install alien then, too.
<biovore> pilsen: use apt to fetch the package
<pilsen> ahh ok
<LjL> hackel_: or an h323 client, h323 is not evil either
<biovore> apt-get is the comand line function..
<succubus__> LjL, i still can't 'make' anything
<darnellkeith_> i dont see a list of mirror sites
<rukuartic> neiras, Any way to turn on/off xorg when I need it/don't need it?
<ivo_> I got this 3 Permission denied
<pilsen> coz i just installed vmware
<hackel_> LjL:  Last I used h323, it was -very- evil. :-P
<LjL> succubus__: it still says "make" cannot be found?
<neiras> rukuartic:  You could set it not to start up on boot, and only start it when you need it
<pilsen> but ill try first qemu
<we2by_> my keyboard does not work when using it on a object on the desktop
<dooglus> ivo_: did you try installing lmms using synaptic?
<we2by_> like trying to delete something from the desktop
<rukuartic> neiras, startx I assume?
<LiteHedded> dns masq isnt' working it's still slow
<we2by_> :(
<LjL> hackel_: well i mean "evil" in the sense of "not free software" ;)
<TTilus> hackel_: there are evil *implementations*
<ivo_> I don;t know i newbie
<neiras> rukuartic:  To make it not start on boot, do "sudo rc-update -f gdm remove"
<TTilus> hackel_: h323 is not evil itself
<succubus__> no, it just gives errors for every step of the process then quits
<neiras> or kdm if you're on KDE
<TTilus> hackel_: gnomemeeting is non-evil implementation  :)
<jouni__m> luite 2.6.12-10 is most new kernel in breezy
<neiras> rukuartic:  Yeah, startx would then work
<hackel_> TTilus:  perhaps not, I just remember many frustrated attempts at using gnomemeeting and how amazing skype quality was when I tried it. :-P
<rukuartic> neiras, would that start gnome as well? or just X?
<succubus__> thinks like: xmms-wma.c:610: error: invalid type argument of ->
<LjL> rukuartic: no need to startx, you can just call the script manually... i.e. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dooglus> ivo_: do you need version 0.1.4?
<ivo_> yes
<rukuartic> LjL, Ah...
<neiras> rukuartic:  If your default X session is GNOME, startx would start GNOME
<apt514> LjL does hoary install use gparted to partition?
<dooglus> ivo_: 0.1.2 no good?
<Anti-Proton> Is there a trick to getting VLC to do fullscreen video on a secondary display?
<TTilus> hackel_: h323 is just plain ancient and does not work very well in net as of today
<thought> hello
<LjL> apt514: no, the installer is completely text-mode, so it definitely doesn't use gparted. it might (and probably does) use parted though
<ivo_> dooglus i don"t know i wery bad know english i need install rpm files can u help me plz/
<ivo_> ?
<Anti-Proton> It acts as if it is fullscreen, but does not cover the entire display
<hackel_> TTilus:  Yeah that's why I suggested SIP at first, which gnomemeeting switched to as well.
<avu> on the distribution I used before ubuntu, the sixth mouse button triggered the same action as the third, ob ubuntu, it does not do anything. How do I change that?
<neiras> rukuartic:  You're full of questions today :)
<hackel_> avu:  copy the configuration you had in the distribution you used before Ubuntu.
<biovore> avu: ubuntu's default X install dosn't setup extended buttons
<biovore> X setup
<LjL> hackel_, TTilus: my own telephone line is an h323 connection :)
<avu> hackel_: I don't have that anymore. I only remember the protocol (IMPS/2) which is the same, ubuntu uses.
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<avu> biovore: so, how do I set up these extended buttons?
<shanonx>  well thanks to everyone that has tried to help me today!
<LiteHedded> dnsmasq doesn't work
<rukuartic> neiras, Always am :P
<neiras> :)
<LiteHedded> or I haven't done something I dunno
<apt514> LJL in breezy gparted is is apps/sys tools
<dooglus> ivo_: get the source from http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/lmms/lmms-0.1.4.tar.bz2 and build it for yourself
<we2by_> weird problem here
<we2by_> my keyboard does not work for the desktop
<LjL> apt514: but it's still not used by the installer
<we2by_> only for the applicaiotns window
<we2by_> window
<nathaniel> Hey, I just reinstalled Ubuntu, I installed G++ 4:4.0.1-3 and Make, and i get tons of errors when I try to compile....it compiled before I reinstalled and it compiles on another machine
<ivo_> dooglus how to i build?
<rukuartic> neiras, rc-update doesn't seem to exist... is it in sbin?
<apt514> LjL sure, i'd like to see it at boot:
<rukuartic> neiras, I whereis the application but it comes up with null
<LjL> nathaniel: you should install build-essential instead of gcc and make separately
<we2by_> mhh
<LjL> apt514: but you don't. perhaps we'll see it in dapper, who knows
<nathaniel> oh, ok....I couldn't remember what that command was...thanks
<we2by_> window
<neiras> rukuartic:  you need to do "sudo rc-update"
<LjL> apt514: you can always use a livecd when you need to run gparted on your boot partition, in any case
<dooglus> ivo_: in a terminal, "tar xf lmms*.bz2; sudo apt-get build-dep lmms; cd lmms; ./configure; make" or something like that
<neiras> rukuartic:  It's only available to the superuser
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<rukuartic> neiras, command not found?
<neiras> rukuartic:  seriously?!?
<avatar_> i have an issue with dapper and xorg-driver-fglrx: apparently this package is not updating libGL and is using Mesa's libGL. how can i fix this?
<rukuartic> sudo: rc-update: command not found
<neiras> rukuartic:  Sorry. Command name is update-rc.d
<rukuartic> rukuartic@HALFLIGHT:/sbin$ whereis rc-update |
<rukuartic> rc-update:
<Rawplayer> startkeylogger
<rukuartic> neiras, Oh :P
<neiras> rukuartic:  use update-rc.d... my mistake
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<nathaniel> One other question...Has anyone tried installing ATI Mobility Drivers into breezey?
<neiras> rukuartic:  My old Gentoo habits poison my very being
<rukuartic> DX
<rukuartic> **XD
<ivo_> dooglus ok big tnx for helping me U are THE MAN :D
<LjL> neiras: don't funroll your loops
<apt514> LjL i'm tempted to install the xp on a 3g hd if i can not get wine to go
<ConfidentiaL> nathaniel : yes
* neiras fixes his cognitive USE flags
<rukuartic> neiras, Thats a cool command...
<rukuartic> neiras, So if I wanted to add something I could say sudo "update-rc.d httpd" or something?
<ConfidentiaL> nathaniel : but not without problems:
<ConfidentiaL> nathaniel : but not without problems:
<LjL> apt514: i can still try the win32 version. can you give me a direct link to the download, as the main page only shows me linux versions?
<nathaniel> ahh
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<neiras> rukuartic:  apt-get install sysvconfig if you want a nice overview of which services are scheduled for boot time
<dooglus> ivo_: you're welcome.  good luck.
<ivo_> tnx : )
<dooglus> ivo_: I'm sorry it took so long!
<wa77x> is there a way to edit grub so it only lists Ubuntu and Winxp and not memtest and failsafe mode and what not ?
<ivo_> Its ok :)
<neiras> rukuartic:  You would use update-rc.d to add services to runlevels, yes
<LjL> wa77x: what do you have against memtest and failsafe mode? they're useful :) anyway, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> wa77x: i would keep safe mode honetly
<wa77x> LjL alright
<wa77x> ill keep the fail safe
<wa77x> it seems cluttered
<neiras> LjL - failsafe mode is scary if you don't trust your roomates - it's a free root login for anyone who wants it unless you have a GRUB password set. Most people don't
<rukuartic> neiras, Whoo. And then I can use sysvconfig to fine tune things?
<LjL> wa77x: well perhaps you could simply change the names to, say, "Test system memory" and "Recovery boot", to get a tidier appearence... that's still done in menu.lst
<apt514> LjL excellent!!
<dooglus> ivo_: I just tried it, and it seems to be working.  I pasted a log here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9138
<neiras> rukuartic:  You could use sysvconfig to do everything you'd use update-rc.d for
<wa77x> ty =)
<neiras> it's a different interface to the same thing
<LjL> neiras: well, as far as i know, you can still do that using init=/bin/sh (though i'm not sure that would really work with a "rootless" distribution like ubuntu, but i think it would)
<hackel_> neiras:  You still have to enter your root password to do anything in failsafe mode.
<Alexi5> hello
<LjL> neiras: but even if it doesn't, it's just a matter of knowing the right kernel parameters. not hard
<rukuartic> neiras, Whats the point of having "SXX" or "KXX" for the runlevels?
<Seveas> LjL, it would, there's no login program
<SealyDave> hi, i did all my wiki reads but still having issues installing Linksys usb adapter. ndiswrapper -l shows driver  present but still no lights
<Seveas> rukuartic, S means start, K means kill, see man update-rc.d
<rukuartic> Seveas, Thanks :D
<LjL> Seveas: yes that's what i suspected. fortunately i never had to boot with init=/bin/sh in ubuntu as of yet ;)
<ivo_> dooglus ooo i love u :D tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<neiras> rukuartic:  Seveas beat me to it
<ConfidentiaL> When I log in I get an error in xsession, wich restarts X. I got this after I installed new drivers for my grapchics card. Any1 know how to fix it? (I tried to use backup of xorg.con, and I tried to reinstall xorg)
<neiras> This channel needs a help karma system
<neiras> It'd be fun!
<Alexi5> i have ubuntu installed and i have kubuntu cd. I want to install the kde kdesktop on ubuntu while keeping ubuntu GDM (Gnome desktop manager). i would like to know if i can ad kde by using the kubuntu disk instead of redownloading the kubuntu desktop from apt get
<Seveas> it'd be annoying
<rukuartic> neiras, But the two digits afterwards have nothing to do with anything?
<neiras> Seveas:  Not if it was all handled in private chat
<ivo_> dooglus ups i got problem when i build lmms i got this You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<ivo_> =\
<neiras> rukuartic:  They represent startup precedence
<neiras> rukuartic:  within the runlevel
<LjL> neiras: you really need a grub password to have anything resembling console users not being able to get root. you also need a bios password, otherwise they'll just boot from a floppy/cd. and even then, you can't really keep somebody intentioned to gain root from getting it
<Seveas> Alexi5, pop in the kubuntu disk, use apt-cdrom add and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. afterwards do dpkg-reconfigure kdm and update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<rukuartic> neiras, So 00 would be high, 99 would be low?
<Seveas> rukuartic, no
<dooglus> ivo_: right.  what version ubuntu do you use?
<neiras> rukuartic:  Reverse that
<Alexi5> ok
<LinuxJones> Alexi5: it will ask you if you want to use kdm or gdm as part of the installation of kubuntu-desktop
<ivo_> 5.10
<Alexi5> ok
<ConfidentiaL> How do I get like a stylish background on the terminal?
<LjL> rukuartic, neiras: what, the karma, or the runlevel pri? :)
<rukuartic> LjL, runlevels :P
<Seveas> !karma LjL--
<ubotu> ljl-- has neutral karma
<neiras> see, that's annoying
<white_tiger> ConfidentiaL, depence what terminal?
<LjL> heh
<neiras> teach ubotu to talk in private, damn it
<neiras> hahah
<Seveas> neiras, and non-functional ;)
<jerrod> java?
<LjL> ubotu *does* talk in private ;)
<ubotu> LjL: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dooglus> ivo_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9139 shows what you can use in /etc/apt/sources.lst for it to work
<ConfidentiaL> white_tiger : the normal one that is included in ubuntu 5.10
<LjL> ... and it doesn't understand when one is *not* addressing it
<Alexi5> thanks
<kurt_> servus freeks
<SealyDave> anybody a ndiswrapper guru?
<wa77x> LjL, i dont want to delete the lines i dont want, is # used for commenting ? is it ## ? how many lol
<LjL> wa77x: in what file?
<ConfidentiaL> white_tiger : well, if I need to install a new one to get it stylish i dont mind....
<kurt_> bin neu hier und suche fr mda vario auf linux eine lsung ??
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<rukuartic> SealyDave, What can I help ya with? I got a few bits of experience
<LjL> wa77x: it's just # for shell scripts, as well as many config files
<SealyDave> need to install alinksys usb adapter
<hume> anyone here knows how to connect a Palm through bluetooth to an ubuntu laptop? I jsut cant make it work
<rukuartic> neiras, Thanks alot fer yer help :D
<wa77x> this is for the menu/lst
<kurt_> bin neu hier und suche fr mda vario auf linux eine lsung ??
<wa77x> menu.lst***
<rukuartic> SealyDave, You have ndiswrapper installed?
<Seveas> kurt_, #ubuntu0de bitte
<SealyDave> yeah
<Seveas> #ubuntu-de
<neiras> rukuartic:  No problem, any time
<LjL> kurt_: hast du was ubotu sagte gelesht? es gibt #ubuntu-de
<white_tiger> ConfidentiaL, If I recall correct there is an option in kde-terminal to set background
<kurt_> danke
<SealyDave> when i do a ndiswrapper -l it shows driver preset, but no hardware present
<ivo_> dooglus i got this when i put the comand bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<ivo_> =\
<apt514> LJL where do i find firestarter?
<ConfidentiaL> white_tiger : kde-terminal, that would be the normal one I was talking about?
<rukuartic> ivo_, you go as root? try using sudo
<LjL> apt514: "sudo aptitude install firestarter". if it's not found, then you need to enable universe
<ivo_> okz
<ivo_> this goes like this sudo  sudo-apt-get /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivo_>  ?
<SealyDave> its a linksys WUSBG54g
<DrCurl> Hello
<apt514> LjL How do enable universe?
<LjL> ivo_: no, that makes no sense. what you trying to do?
<LjL> !tell apt514 about repos
<ivo_> i trying open source.list
<DrCurl> Someone knows why tomboy is in official ubuntu and beagle isn't?
<Macbeth> anyone know how to start Azureus without sudo?
<LjL> ivo_: then it's "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rukuartic> SealyDave, Do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<Seveas> !info tomboy
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> tomboy: (desktop note taking program using Wiki style links), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.3.2-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 141 kB, Installed size: 776 kB
<SealyDave> yes ndis wrappe ris installed
<munzir> Hi, on my system any user can see/list all the databases. I solved this by "revoke show databases on *.* from user@localhost" but whenever I restart mysqld I need to redo this! How can I fix this? I tried to add "safe-show-database" to my.cnf to no avail!
<Seveas> !info beagle
<quadra> [ !unload : no module with this name ] 
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3100 kB
<Stukkm> Hello
<david> Hello: when trying to compile a c program in anjuta, I get an error: stdio.h; the file doesn't exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-25-82-251-213-106.adsl.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<sethk> david, most likely the file doesn't exist
<Twisty> !cedegainstall
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Twisty
* quadra was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (NO BOTS IN HERE _ GET OUT!)
<sethk> david, make sure you've installed the build-essential package
<LjL> twisty, you tried that before, there is no "cedegainstall" factoid ;) also, you should private message the bot when you don't know if a factoid exists
<IdleOne> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<kurt_> wo kann ich ubuntde finden
<kurt_> ubuntode
<david> build-essential? but that's for building Debian packages, isn't it?
<LjL> kurt_: schrieb    /join #ubuntu-de
<Macbeth> anyone know how to start Azureus without sudo? changing the file permison to my corrent user doesn't make any difference
<IdleOne> !firestarterinfo
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<Fujitsu> david, no. It is general compiler stuff.
<LjL> kurt_: ein neues fenster mit den deutchen kanal wird ffnen
<DrCurl> Anyone using beagle here? working ok?
<neiras> an addendum - if you're looking for a nice firewall tool that isn't graphical, try shorewall
<neiras> beagle's great, but leaks lots of memory
<LjL> david: no
* DrCurl doesn't know if he should install mono stuff
<LjL> david: build-essential includes essential packages for building just about anything, namely gcc, g++, make...
<SealyDave> so the lights are still not lit
<david> Ok, yes, I've installed it and now it compiles. :)
<bimberi> david:  you might be thinking of debian-builder :)
<SealyDave> but ndsiwrapper -l shows driver present
<david> But it doesn't build: make*** Objective was not specified and a makefile couldn't be found.
<kurt_> knhj
<LjL> david: that just means there is no makefile in the directory you're in ;)
<LjL> david: is there a "Makefile" or "makefile" file there?
<david> yes, Makefile.am
<DrCurl> neiras, the memory leaks of beagle, is it noticable on a laptop that I reboot at least every day or is it slowly building over several days?
<OmegaAlpha> hey Seveas why was there a bot in here. what do they do?
<anto9us> SealyDave, once ndiswrapper has installed your driver you need to configure the device, use sudo iwconfig wlan0
<LjL> david: that's not a makefile
<LjL> david: type   ./configure
<apt514> LjL Thanks for the info
<Seveas> OmegaAlpha, apart from being annoying - they're more annoying
<neiras> DrCurl - I think it really depends on what searches you run
<benkong2> how can I tell if my usb drive is available for mounting? ubuntu breezy x86_64
#ubuntu 2006-02-28
<SealyDave> wlan0 no such device
<LjL> OmegaAlpha: but seveas always forgets to mentions they're also extremely annoying
<SealyDave> sees the driver , not the hardware
<david> I get bash: ./configure: File or directory doesn't exist
<Seveas> LjL, sorry
<OmegaAlpha> Seveas, lol ok and here i thought you kicked it because they are annoying
<LjL> david: try "autoconf"
<benkong2> !usb
<ubotu> benkong2: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anto9us> benkong2, dmesg should have noticed it
<rockyburt> hrm, is wine totally dead on dapper atm?  i run wine and all i get is "Killed"
<LjL> david: (what the heck are you trying to compile? =)
<david> command not found
<david> a simple hello world in anjuta
<anto9us> SealyDave, have you checked for hardware compatibility on ndiswrapper website?
<kurt_> bin wohl zu plde
<benkong2> anto9us; [ 2287.275927]  usb 3-5: device not accepting address 33, error -71 this is my dmesg error
<LjL> david: oh.. i'm not sure anjuta creates a standard autoconf/make setup, never used it
<SealyDave> yeah it says compatible
<xerox_> Weee.
<rukuartic> SealyDave, I think I might be able to help you
<anto9us> benkong2, maybe it's not compatible with the kernel, try googling it
<rukuartic> SealyDave, Open up a console and type "lsusb"
<SealyDave> ok
<benkong2> anto9us; ok thanks
<SealyDave> nothin, just returns to prompt
<xerox_> There's something WRONG with the latest kernel...
<rukuartic> SealyDave, Thats odd...
<taburete> hi where can I disable kernel modules to not load during startup?
<Seveas> xerox_, file a bug
<xerox_> It's tuned in a strange way, the CPUfreq doesn't go to 100% when I do computational-expensive things :-(
<SealyDave> bigtime, usb port is good because lights come on during POST
<rukuartic> SealyDave, Type in "wheris lsusb"
<xerox_> Compilation takes ages!
* xerox_ sighs.
<Seveas> taburete, echo 'blacklist name_of_module_here' sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<rukuartic> SealyDave, "whereis lsusb" that is
<LjL> kurt_: really, most of us don't understand what you're saying. *i* don't understand what you're saying. wir verstehen nicht was du sagst auf deutsch. ob du schriebst "  /join #ubuntu-de   ", so wirst du eine fenster sehen da du kannst mit deutche auf deutsch sprechen
<SealyDave>  yeah got hit on that
<slide> After a recent kernel upgrade my boot screen is now the Kubuntu one, is there anyway to switch it back to the gnome one?
<kurt_> ubuntu-de funktioniert nicht
<kickerdog> So how is everyone, just peachy i hope?
<antisocial_boris> help, totem randomly stopped working
<Seveas> slide, update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<elodie> #moi
<bosco> so what is the best movie/dvd player for ubuntu
<rukuartic> SealyDave, try typing in "lsusb" again at the prompt
<apt514> LjL How do i connect 2 pc with 1 crossover cat5 cable 1-3-2-6?
<duckdown> Hey all.. I've done an apt-get install openssl but I still can't connect to SSL IRC servers..  What else do I need to do?
<SealyDave> nothing just returns to promt
<LjL> kurt_: es funktioniert fur mich... ich bin jetzt da! wo schriebst du "/join #ubuntu-de"? du sollst das hier schrieben -- ohne    "    aber mit dem   #   und den   /
<slide> Seveas, thank you! :)
<rukuartic> kurt_, Das blinken lights? ;)
<LjL> apt514: ah, don't ask me, rather, the day i'll start knowing by heart what the correct crossover cable connections are, kill me :)
<kickerdog> Why doesn't ubuntu natively support .rpm?
<rukuartic> kickerdog, cuz its got apt-get :P
<LjL> kickerdog: why doesn't fedora natively support .deb?
<russellc> because it's debian based?
<rukuartic> kickerdog, I think you could apt-get install rpm
<rukuartic> XD Debian based people are so lazy
<Seveas> rukuartic, au contraire
<kickerdog> doesn't want to work for me...
<rukuartic> Its like "Darn... I want to install something. APT GET!!"
<Seveas> .rpm packages are oftem much worse than .deb packages
<rukuartic> kickerdog, Did you set up the universe repositories?
<OmWezAddams> apt514 http://www.gccprinters.com/support/doc/crossover.html
<rukuartic> Seveas, IMO I like to ./configure make && make install
<Juhaz> your loss
<Seveas> rukuartic, then gentoo is the distro for you ;)
<rukuartic> Seveas, Ahaha... I'm not that smart of a linux user
<Seveas> rukuartic, you don;t need to be smart to use it
<kickerdog> OmWez, thanks, i'm a noob to linux
<rukuartic> Seveas, I wish I was :P
<braniff> i thought gentoo was the *emerge* distro
<rukuartic> SealyDave, Thats really odd...
<rukuartic> SealyDave, look here to see what driver you should be using... http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<lullabud> i'm having problems with my trackpad in ubuntu.  i can't disable tap-to-click...
<theSamo> anyone knows a decent PSX emulator for linu
<theSamo> linux^
<Makaraki> Hi guys, can you help me? I want to install java plugins into firefox1.5 in my ubuntu
<lullabud> i've tried changing xorg.conf a few different ways, tried a few different tools, verified my /dev/input/event#'s...  no luck.
<OmegaAlpha> itll be nice to know how to burn psx games and play them without the chip
<darthbutcher> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is, like, totally, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Twisty> Any help on installing cedega i type the command in sudo dpkg  -i, but it says it cant find file.
<oklinux> how do you like ubuntu trappist ?
<MisterN> n8
<antisocial_boris> why would totem randomly stop working, i cant use "totem movie.avi" or even open it with a point and click
<rukuartic> Anyone having problems with the universe repositories? I'm getting something nasty about not being able to stat source the package list
<Zoroaster> how do I start webmin after I install it
<IdleOne> Twisty:  cd Desktop the try the dpkg -i
<rukuartic> Zoroaster, webmin, I think...
<theSamo> PSX games are just CD ISOs , you can burn them anytime
<SealyDave> Card: Linksys #[WUSB54Gv4] , 802.11b/g, USB 2.0 -- [link here|List#WUSB54Gv4] 
<Makaraki> Hi guys, can you help me? I want to install java plugins into firefox1.5 in my ubuntu, but when I try to clic on install-plugins it saids me that I have to install it manually, there are several plugins but I haven't see anything for ubuntu
<theSamo> or mount them for what matters
<Auci> I got that error and re downloaded all again, the error went away
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lampshade> Will Ubuntu auto add printers and such?  I have a headless ubuntu box that I just attached a printer to.  Eventually I would like to print to it via cups, but before I go looking up the networking aspect, I thought I should test to see if the printer works by sshing to the box and going from there.  Any advice on where to begin?
<Auci> Im very frustrated, were in wiki I can learn to install nvidia drivers?
<fidelo> oleeeeeeee
<fidelo> ya tengo mis 70hz
<Twisty> what ever I guess I will just buy cedega
<Twisty> it's a good cause
<Twisty> :P
<Angel_Dex> How do i run Oneko?
<manthar> bits
<vlauzums> hi: does anyone know of a package in synaptic that would let me create business cards (lay out the sheet to print, etc)
<rukuartic> vlauzums, Tried Open Office?
<vortex_2nd> kurt_, du brauchst hilfe ?
<vlauzums> rukartic: i didn't know it made business cards, wow!
<andywg> sure this has come up loads of times, is there a good guide to show how to get ubuntu to recognise and mount SATA drives?
<rukuartic> vlauzums, It does a lot of stuff... lemme see if I can help you out
<manthar> hello i have a probleme with my sb live 24 bits
<russellc> anybody know of any way to mount bin/cue files?
<vlauzums> rukartic: thanks a bunch, i wonder which one lets me do that
<Seveas> russellc, convert them to iso with bchunk
<shira> hi, how do I make ubuntu (5.10) automount my FAT partition upon boot?
<rukuartic> vlauzums, It should be "writer"... it comes preinstalled
<russellc> thanks
<Seveas> !tell shira about diskmounter
<rukuartic> shira, I think thats in /etc/fstab if I'm not correct...
<we2by_> is there a app like partition magic for linux to edit my hd?
<lullabud> we2by: try qtparted
<russellc> we2by_: gparted
<shira> thanks =)
<lullabud> tap-to-click on this trackpad is driving me nuts... =/
<SealyDave> whats the command to check your kernel version
<lampshade> uname
<lampshade> uname -a for all kernel info
<rukuartic> vlauzums, Go open up Open Office Writer
<vlauzums> rukartic: thanks a lot, i've got it working! let me know if there's anything i can do for ya =] 
<rukuartic> vlauzums, Click File>New>Business Card
<LjL> we2by_: or just parted...  sorry, i just wanted to be part of the parted
<rukuartic> vlauzums, No problem
<rukuartic> Anyone know how I can find the right driver for my printer? I keep choosing the wrong ones and the page either prints out too small, too big, or too light
<edgarin> Hi
<LjL> rukuartic: tried linuxprinting.org?
<edgarin> I buy a camera for my ubuntu is a DLink-DSB-C120
<rukuartic> LjL triumphs again!!
<jerrod> i love linux!  i just got it a couple weeks ago and im not that computer savy, however, ive been taking in a lot of information regarding this os, and now, LINUS TOURVALDS IS TEH FRACKIN' MAN!  WOOT!
* LjL is almost going to approve of a karma system ;)
<Meuro> im a bit of a linux noob and i tried to install ubuntu 5.10 but i froze during the installation.  it would get past the bit where u download everything for the cd to the hd and then start installing packages.  but it would then get stuck at 71%.  any ideas?
<LjL> jerrod: torvalds is mad. i mean, really. but yeah he did write a nice system
<Infecto> LjL: why mad ? ;) explain.
<we2by_> do I need to install codecs to play wmv file with vlc player?
<jerrod> still, the frackin man he is -yoda on linux
<OmegaAlpha> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<we2by_> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<LjL> Meuro: first off, you should check that your disc is not broken. use the md5sum command, and check its results against the MD5SUMS file in the ubuntu mirrors
<we2by_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LjL> Infecto: google for "linus torvalds desktop flame"
<david> make doesn't work in anjuta, but it works on shell...
<Infecto> LjL: now my x servers is broken so ...
<set> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<lullabud> echo "set completion-ignore-case On" >> ~/.inputrc
<lullabud> that sure makes using the terminal easer!
<lullabud> that really should be a standard option for a distro like ubuntu.
<lullabud> same with bash_completion being enabled.
<we2by_> do I need to install codecs to play wmv file with vlc player?
<apt514> LjL Thanks for firestarter it's working
<LjL> apt514: but i'm not sure i'm with you... are you still doing everything from the live cd?
<Meuro> LjL: i have downloaded and burnt 2 disks off the site.  how do i do the md5sum command?  do i take a note of the check sums off the site and then .......?
<LjL> Meuro: then run "md5sum image.iso" to check your ISO image, or "md5sum /dev/cdrom" to check the actual CD. if you don't have access to a Linux system, google for "md5sum windows", though i don't know what the equivalent of "md5sum /dev/cdrom" would be under windows
<nixbox> hi all
<Meuro> cool
<nixbox> my wireless interface has successfully associated with an AP, but it fails to get an IP address from the DHCP server, I have tried dhclient on the wireless interface but of no use
<mshade> nixbox, is this your AP?
<mshade> and are you sure the AP is serving dhcp
<apt514> LjL Live CD is spinning :)
<LjL> Meuro: also, one quite standard troubleshooter is to boot the installation CD using "linux acpi=off" (is this correct?) instead of just pressing enter. but this is not really related to the problem you're having, it's just something people usually suggest to try when installation fails
<nbound> !networking
<ubotu> nbound: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nbound> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<LjL> apt514: hm but then why are you installing all this stuff while you're on the live cd? you'll lose everything as soon as you reboot =)
<nixbox> mshade, nah
<nbound> !nfs
<nixbox> mshade, school's AP
<ubotu> well, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mesaboogie1> LjL: how do 'you'' control your ports (secure) ?
<mshade> is there any encryption on it?  perhaps MAC filtering?
<LjL> mesaboogie1: hm? you mean how do i firewall my system?
<Meuro> LjL: two of the times that i tried to install and got stuck 71%, it got stuck at the acpi support installition package thing
<nixbox> mshade, it works on windows
<apt514> LjL I'll save to floppy the deb
<Psykus> anyone know what version of ndiswrapper is included on the latest ubuntu release?
<nixbox> mshade, windows does get an IP address using DHCP
<mesaboogie1> yes, if you don't proxy/(etc?)
<LjL> Meuro: well, give the acpi thing a try, it won't do any harm anyway... but check with someone else that "linux acpi=off" is the correct syntax, i'm not 100% sure
<IdleOne> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<mshade> nixbox, does dhclient throw any errors or just time out?
<LjL> apt514: but if you're installing stuff with "sudo aptitude install", you won't *have* the .deb
<nixbox> mshade, times out
<LjL> apt514: (also, most of that stuff will be bigger than a floppy =)
<nixbox> mshade, it says no offers received
<apt514> Yeah true i think the fs is 300k
<mshade> nixbox, ifconfig shows how many interfaces besides 'lo' ?
<Psykus> well, i'm trying to install the latest stable version of ndiswrapper, 1.10, and I guess the make script is trying to run gcc-3.4, when my release of ubuntu only has gcc-4.0
<nixbox> mshade, ifconfig shows eth1, iwconfig verifies that eth1 has associated with an AP
<mshade> nixbox, try dhclient eth1
<apt514> LjL about 2mb uncompressed
<mshade> nixbox, instead of just dhclient
<nixbox> mshade, i had tried just that
<Psykus> is there any way to install gcc-3.4 alongside 4.0?
<mshade> nixbox, does iwconfig report the MAC address of the associated AP ?
<LjL> apt514: well it's the compressed size that matters
<LjL> Psykus: sure
<nixbox> mshade, several times, i dont know why is it not working, i ran tcpdump on eth1 and verified that the DHCP request is sent on the network
<LjL> Psykus: "sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4", and then "export CC=gcc-3.4" before compiling
<nixbox> mshade, yes it does give the MAC address of AP
<apt514> LjL on port 445 the firestarter blocked MS-ds?
<mshade> nixbox, that's really strange.  what wireless card
<mshade> nixbox, sudo apt-get install dhcpcd -- not sure if that's available, but it's an alternative to dhclient
<nixbox> mshade, Intel Pro Wireless 2915 ABG
<apt514> LjL from my isp too
<Psykus> LjL, this will try to pull it from the internet, or from my ubuntu CD?
<LjL> apt514: hm, don't really know. perhaps that's samba or something
<nixbox> mshade, using ipw2200 drivers along with wpa_supplicant
<LjL> Psykus: internet, as gcc is not there in your cd
<mshade> nixbox, i wasn't aware that 2200 drivers are compatible with the 2915 -- but if it is, that's good to know
<mesaboogie1> !security
<ubotu> mesaboogie1: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nixbox> mshade, yup
<ghoulee> any idea how to type a double quote with an UK keyboard?  I just get this 
<Psykus> oh, there's the kicker, i'm trying to get my wireless card working :|
<mshade> nixbox, try installing dhcpcd
<mesaboogie1> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<mshade> 'dhcp client daemon'
<ghoulee> which is unicode and not ASCII
<Meuro> LjL: i checked the dvd and cd i downloaded with the md5 thing and its says they are good so i havent downloaded webshit
<Meuro> :)
<La_PaRCa> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb 22 23:35:46 2006 <-- how do I fix that?
<mesaboogie1> yay!
<LjL> Meuro: hmm, well, then i guess trying with acpi off is the only option that cames to my mind right now... you could also try installing from another CD drive if you have one
<luowei> who can help me?I have some questions to os.
<Kyral> luowei: just fire away
<Kyral> Linus' Law is in effect :P
<IdleOne> luowei:  ask away
<luowei> ok ,thanks
<mesaboogie1> i like that md5sum /dev/cdrom thing
<mesaboogie1> !cheatcodes
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mesaboogie1
<Meuro> ok.  might try changing drives.  see the 'linux acpi=off' thing... do i type that instead of 'install' at the start when i boot from cd?
<LjL> La_PaRCa: try "sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart"
<odla> La_PaRCa: ntpdate?
<La_PaRCa> LjL, I changed my date by hand
<nixbox> mshade, sorry was thrown off :P
<odla> La_PaRCa: you could also synchronize your clock with a server using ntpdate
<nixbox> mshade, so what did you say?
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, no - sudo -K
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, do that a few times
<LjL> Meuro: you usually have to type "install"? if so, it might be "install acpi=off"... not really sure
<ezu> what package holds the openssl development libraries and the openssl binary?
<mshade> nixbox, try installing dhcpcd -- sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<odla> Meuro: you should have to type install...just hitting enter installs
<mshade> i'm not sure if that's available in the repos, but it's worth a shot.  it's a different dhcp client
<odla> Meuro: just type apci=off
<wickers> anyone here use espresso yet?
<odla> wickers: yes
<wickers> How's it run?
<La_PaRCa> ompaul, Already tried that, still get timestamp error
<THX_8311> What's the difference from using Ubuntu from using Debian?  I'm thinking of trying one or the other.
<Meuro> cool.  thanks guys.  ill disappear off and try that
<odla> wickers: i installed ubuntu from the live cd...so pretty good...but if you're a newbie i would wait a bit
<odla> wickers: there are some quirks
<shira> ubuntu is updated and debian isn't?
<LjL> THX_8311: ubuntu is a bit more refined for desktop use
<wickers> odla, not a noobie, what sort of quirks?
<LjL> shira: not really
<amphi> debian is stable and ubuntu isn't?
* amphi ducks
<LjL> shira: quite the contrary, if compared to debian testing
<wickers> (it's a beta, so I expect issues)
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, you have to do it a few times
<shira> LjL: eh, just saying what some people said =P
<mesaboogie1> THX_8311: and they're both debian?
<odla> wickers: i had to use gparted several times to actually get my partitions set up
<LjL> amphi: debian stable is stable, debian unstable is not :)
<amphi> LjL: er, yeah ;)
<wickers> odla, will it use a pre-partitioned drive?
<odla> wickers: but once i got everything set up right...it installed with no hitch
<Waggie> I've got an ATI card and I followed instructions for setting up the fglrx drivers...  fglrxinfo is still showing Mesa Indirect, even though my Xorg.log.0 shows that DRI is enabled.
<THX_8311> I was actually thinking of trying kubuntu.  I all ready made a disk for it.
<wickers> I usually stick to fdisk for partitioning
<Waggie> Any suggestions, folks?
<odla> wickers: sure...you'll need to tell it which ones are the / and the /swap
<LjL> shira: well, some people are wrong... debian stable tends to be quite old, but debian testing is far more bleeding-edge than ubuntu. and also kind of less stable and less refined
<amphi> THX_8311: if you like kde, go for it
<odla> wickers: though it might autodetect those for you
<wickers> odla, then it sounds good to me. :)
<THX_8311> I'm on suse 10 now and I tried gnome.  It felt like I was in a NAZI death camp.
<odla> wickers: after gparted, which is the default partitioning tool with espresso, the install went smoothly and it installed quicker than the debian installer
<LjL> THX_8311: if you want to use KDE, then installing kubuntu is the best choice - but even if you install ubuntu, getting KDE on it is quite easy (and vice versa)
<wickers> I like the idea of installing from a live disc... reminds me of OS9.
<ezu> pls some help with this openssl packages? i tired installing libssl0.9.7 but that apparently is not what i was looking for.. any suggestions as to the correct packages for the development and the binaries?
<nbound> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<LjL> THX_8311: is your surname torvalds? anyway, people don't use terms like that here... (really)
<odla> wickers: very impressed...also you'll need to remove some meta packages and espresso once you've installed it cause you won't need espresso once it's installed to your hard drive and the ubuntu-live metapackage can go
<mesaboogie1> haha THX_8311
<THX_8311> No.
<nbound> hmmm, is there anything taht will allow you to run windows printer drivers in linux
<shira> LjL: of course. Ubuntu's latest is unstable but bleeding-edge =)
<odla> wickers: for dapper chat...btw....use #ubuntu+1
<odla> wickers: it was nice to install dapper while chatting on irc from the live cd on the same computer
<wickers> odla, yeah I know, ;)
<braniff> nbound, can use windows postscript drivers in linux using cups i believe
<LjL> shira: yeah, but the experimental version of ubuntu is *really* unstable, while debian unstable is quite usable usually :)
<LjL> shira: (though i think right now dapper is at a point where it's reaching stability, but i haven't tried it myuself)
<THX_8311> KDE and Gnome need to join forces.  They both have things I like and things that get on my nerves.  I find gnome more stable but KDE easier to use and change.  I want both damn it.
<odla> LjL: sid is usuable...most of the time
<wickers> odla, Yeah but you can also bootstrap Debian from a running liveCD too... or do a gentoo install from knoppix...
<nbound> braniff, errr???
<LjL> THX_8311: kde easy to use? nah :)
<braniff> nbound, http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<shira> LjL: i get your point
<odla> wickers: yeah i know i've just never used a live cd install usually just do it the old fashion way
<nbound> will they work with my printer?
<moonlite> THX_8311: they have two quite different philosophies on how to conquer the desktop.
<LjL> THX_8311: anyway, yeah, i mostly share your opinion, but let's have patience... the two desktops are exploring different paths. i'm sure they'll exploit the best things they find along their path. maybe.
<wickers> Actually, I installed ubuntu 4.10 on a system that would not boot the install cd by bootstrapping it from knoppix... had  a full knoppix system at hand while it did 90% of the install.
<THX_8311> I like how KDE has mroe features for changing some of things I like to change but I also find it less stable then gnome.  So I like both.
<braniff> nbound, dunno, but you can check at http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<mshade> nixbox, any lucK?
<LjL> moonlite: yeah, kde conquers it by literally conquering it -- it doesn't leave one pixel of it free =)
<moonlite> :)
<wickers> odla, it's nifty...
<odla> wickers: ha ha
<amphi> THX_8311: openbox might be a solution to your dilemma ;)
<THX_8311> I'm looking it up now.
<odla> wickers: and dapper seems pretty stable right now
<nbound> braniff, heh my printer isnt listed
<moonlite> LjL: i watched a friend of mine configure KDE. Damn, there are sooooo many useless options. :)
<mesaboogie1> me2
<LjL> amphi: problem is, most everyday programs are either KDE or Gnome apps. so in my opinion using a third desktop is nearly pointless, when you'll still have the KDE and Gnome libs (and all the features/quirks of Gnome and KDE) with you
<Travis> startkeylogger
<Travis> oops
<linuxnewbie> hello. is this a place where one can ask really stupid questions about linux as well or shouldnt i bother?
<LjL> moonlite: yeah, and gnome decided to remove all of them. and then some.
<nbound> linuxnewbie, we are here to answer questions
<odla> linuxnewbie: probably
<LjL> linuxnewbie: if they're question about ubuntu, yeah
<braniff> nbound, it may still work using a postscript driver -- check you printer driver cd for a file with extension PPD
<we2by_> how do I allow a user to mount a partition?
<THX_8311> I only have 256 MB or ram so using a 3rd desktop might be more practical anyway.
<nbound> braniff thanx
<linuxnewbie> yes. im planning to install ubuntu soon. but i have never in my life installed linux before
<odla> THX_8311: tried xfce4 or icewm?
<braniff> np
<LjL> THX_8311: bah, not if you end up running Gnome or KDE programs anyway
<amphi> LjL: I prefer a light wm myself; as to libs, I tend to stick with gtk stuff - I don't use many X progs
<linuxnewbie> and i can imagine its going to be a lot different
<Makaraki> Ubotu: I had a look to the wiki.ubuntu and now it works thanks for the tip
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Makaraki
<LjL> amphi: well, if you can stick to that sort of choice of apps, then yeah, you have a point
<THX_8311> I don't know about other distros but on suse 10 at least kde seems to run faster then gnome, but then it may be a suse thing and how they build the stuff on suse.
<odla> linuxnewbie: installing ubuntu is easy
<amphi> linuxnewbie: installing ubuntu should be pretty painless, and the 'desktop' is probably not wildly different
<Makaraki> Ubotu: I had a look to the wiki.ubuntu and now it works thanks for the tip about Java plugin in firefox 1.5
<ubotu> Makaraki: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<linuxnewbie> so first question: can a person with no previous contact with linux be able to understand installing programs?
<odla> Makaraki: ubotu is a bot :)
<moonlite> LjL: i actually don't think they have removed anything that is important. I've heard that the printer-dialogs are pretty bad though, but they are being worked on at least
<amphi> LjL: ncurses is still my favorite windowing toolkit ;)
<jsestri2> which package should i dl to get emacs?
<LjL> linuxnewbie: yeah, especially if he comes to this channel to ask how
<jsestri2> straight up emacs21?
<Makaraki> odla: ... newbie sometimes it hapends
<THX_8311> When I first tired gnome it didn't seem and faster or slower then KDE.  Which is why I tried it first thinking it would be faster.
<odla> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<LjL> amphi: mine is a punchcard reader :)
<amphi> LjL: heh, not toggle-switches?
<nbound> linuxnewbie, linux isnt THAT much different than windows, if u can use windows u can do the majority of stuff u need to do in linux as well
<asymmetry> GNOME: less cluttered.
<nbound> braniff, no ppd file :(
<LjL> amphi: no, i don't like point-and-toggle interfaces, i am for real computing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jsestri2: the 'emacs21' package, naturally :)
<odla> linuxnewbie: ubuntu is nice cause the default applications are really good
<linuxnewbie> good to hear. but im using a laptop computer and im worried if ubuntu recognises all the integrated sound and graphic things?
<odla> linuxnewbie: what laptop?
<linuxnewbie> fujitsu siemens amilo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jsestri2: It covers all necessary dependencies.
<amphi> linuxnewbie: what are the sound and grpahics things?
<we2by_> how do I mount a partition and making it owned by that user and not root?
<jsestri2> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok thanks
<Fujitsu> What? Me?
<Burgwork> linuxboy, try the livecd. If it detects the hardware, mostly likely the install will as well
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> There.
<LjL> linuxnewbie: who knows? but you can safely try running the Ubuntu Live CD to see how much of it it recognizes "out of the box"
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<odla> linuxnewbie: does it with a live cd?
<Burgwork> linuxnewbie,  try the livecd. If it detects the hardware, mostly likely the install will as well
<ubuntu_> witam
<braniff> nbound, you are out of luck then with that printer
<Makaraki> ok good night people, its time to sleep in spain
<nbound> braniff, bugger :(
<ubuntu_> ktos po polsku spik??
<LjL> we2by: ubotu's link should give you some tips about that
<Twisty> Hey will cedega install a Ventrilo Client?
<linuxnewbie> yes, i was looking for the live cd but wasnt able to find a download for it
<Burgwork> linuxnewbie, as the live and install cds use the same drivers and hardware detection
<amphi> !tell ubuntu_ about pl
<odla> linuxnewbie: http://www.ee.oulu.fi/~iiska/articles/ubuntu_in_a7620.html
<we2by> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Burgwork> linuxnewbie, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<we2by> !usermount
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, we2by
<odla> !livecd
<linuxnewbie> so the live cd is something that acts as an operating system?
<odla> !tell linuxnewbie about livecd
<Burgwork> linuxnewbie, yes
<linuxnewbie> but i wont have to install anything?
<LjL> linuxnewbie: you download it from the same place you download the install cd
<Burgwork> linuxnewbie, no, it only uses your ram. it does not touch your harddrive
<LjL> linuxnewbie: no, you won't. and it won't touch your HD data
<nbound> linuxnewbie, the live cd IS an operating system contained on a cd, it wont touch ur hard drive at all :)
<ubuntu_> JEST KTOS Z POLSKI???
<nbound> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<sobersabre> hi.
<linuxnewbie> good. so i can try all the features with a live cd first and see if i understand anything and be able to use ubuntu
<sobersabre> is dapper going to be with Xgl  ?
<nbound> linuxnewbie, yeppity :P
<MacSlow> sobersabre, likely
<mesaboogie1> hehe, unless you 'want' it to, that is linuxnewbie
<Burgwork> MacSlow, sobersabre not by default, but it (and aiglx) are already packaged
<ezu> dont ati drivers not support the composit manager?
<colm> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sobersabre> Burgwork is there a backport for breezy ?
<linuxnewbie> thats great. so i will download a live cd and then ill be back to bother you soon
<linuxnewbie> thanks a lot
<MacSlow> Burgwork, I was about to mention that too :)
<Burgwork> sobersabre, not currently
<Burgwork> sobersabre, xgl and aiglx are really truly not stable
<sobersabre> hmm.. how usable is dapper then ?
<Burgwork> quite
<OmegaAlpha> anyone here use samba?
<LjL> linuxnewbie: i suggest you try the live cd, reboot your computer, set your BIOS to use the CD-ROM as its first boot drive (unless it's already set to do that), and let Ubuntu start. it will ask you a couple of questions, such as your location and language, but nothing special. when the system is running, you can click on Applications, Internet (i think?) and there you will find an IRC client (x-chat) which will automatically connect to this chann
<torpedo|dog> OmegaAlpha, I do.
<Twisty> Hey will cedega install a Ventrilo Client?
<sobersabre> OmegaAlpha yes, somebody in here uses samba
<tech_> hello guys, good  morning
<colm> morning...
<tech_> i really need help here
<sobersabre> tech_ goodnight in here.
<lullabud> tech_ good evening here.
<D_o_C_T_o_R> :))
<sobersabre> tech_ oh, really ?!?!
<torpedo|dog> good afternoon in here.
<tech_> sorry about
<jochs> Does anyone know how to disable the screensaver on the login screen?
<Raioneru> re
<tech_> sorry about that
<tech_> good nigth then
<jochs> Referencing this forum thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=753563#post753563
<OmegaAlpha> ok guys, im on the wiki page setting it up.. and the 'assumed that:' section says that network computers ip is 192.168.0.1 but mine is 192.168.1.1
<mesaboogie1> good afternoon tech_
<torpedo|dog> hm
<sobersabre> tech_ : concentrate: what is the real things you want to ask ? we don't need foreplay in here.
<nbound> braniff, after a text search several files refer to a *.ppd
<dark_light> wich wget option stands for 'follow local links only' ?
<LjL> OmegaAlpha: well, just change every instance of 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.1 :)
<tech_> my problem is that i cant install a damn thing in my ubunto
<nbound> braniff, possibly one hidden in a compressed file ?
<tech_> theres always an error
<Burgwork> jochs, gdm might have a setting for it
<OmegaAlpha> ok so it doesnt matter then that its not a 0
<sobersabre> tech_ and which error is that ?
<JBadger> I have a question about initramfs and the last update made my system non-booting (same as https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/28984)
<lullabud> OmegaAlpha: that's a minor difference.  you should actually change every instance of 192.168.0.x to 192.168.1.x
<Fujitsu> What error, tech).
<Fujitsu> *tech)
<Fujitsu> *tech_
<JBadger> put me on the queue
<tech_> wait ill copy it this channel
<LjL> OmegaAlpha: no, i don't think. well, the "standard first address" for private networks is 192.168.0.1, but there's nothing wrong with it being different. many routers like to have it different, afaik
<sobersabre> tech_ if this is a multi line - DONT
<Burgwork> tech_, please don;t flood
<braniff> nbound, you could install the driver on a windows machine and search for *.ppd to find the file...
<tech_> tech@edubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<tech_> Password:
<tech_> Reading package lists... Done
<tech_> Building dependency tree... Done
<tech_> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<cheatersrealm> what package contains the man 3 entries such as strtoull ?
<torpedo|dog> OmegaAlpha, no, it doesn't matter that it's not a 0
<tech_> tech@edubuntu:~$
<zebraFusion> Question
<nbound> braniff, if only i had a windows machine :P
<zebraFusion> I sudo apt-get remove'd apache2
<colm> tech_ it's not recommended to paste in here...
<tech_> what did i do wrong?
<zebraFusion> Yet, the program still starts when I boot Ubuntu.
<OmegaAlpha> r u guys familiar with the site?  the assumed that section is just confusing..
<zebraFusion> Why.
<LjL> tech_: ubotu has sent you a link about enabling some additional repositories, which you will need. also, please use the pastebin next time you need to paste something (look at the channel's topic)
<tech_> sorry about that
<nbound> anyone in here with a lexmark X1100 series printer?
<torpedo|dog> OmegaAlpha, just so long as all of your computers are in the 192.168.1._ range
<Fujitsu> manpages-dev, I think...
<Fujitsu> ALthough I couldn
<Fujitsu> *couldn't be sure
<tech_> ok
<stpere> zebraFusion, I think you have to remove an other package too
<rukuartic> neiras, Hey... I installed xfce. Great window manager :D
<braniff> nbound, could try installing the driver in wine
<stpere> zebraFusion, wait a sec
<Fujitsu> Yes, that's it.
<rukuartic> neiras, Now the only problem I have is installing a printer X_x
<zebraFusion> stpere, okay.
<linuxnewbie> thanks again. see you soon. good night.
<nbound> braniff, wine has no comapitibility for drivers
<OmegaAlpha> i dont have a folder named linux that is shared.. my network cpu name isnt :myusername and network computers password isnt ;mypasswd
<torpedo|dog> Does anybody in here use Beagle?
<jochs> Burgwork - I don't see anything in gdm.conf that has to do with screen savers
<Hawk80> hi How can I install MySQL in Ubuntu ?
<Hawk80> hi How can I install MySQL in Ubuntu ?
<rukuartic> Hawk80, If you're looking for quick and dirty, go for XAMPP
<braniff> nbound, i just mean run the setup utility and get the ppd file to use with CUPS
<braniff> in wine
<Kyral> XAMPP?
<jochs> I've been wracking my brain for days on this one, with no luck
<eugman> Can I set my mouse middle click to close any minimized window it hits?
<torpedo|dog> Hawk80, start up Synaptic Package Manager
<colm> !tell Hawk80 about lamp
<Burgwork> jochs, it was just a guess
<OmegaAlpha> whoever wrote this page.. needs to learn to be specific
<nbound> ohhh
<rukuartic> Kyral, Yeah... Linux/Apache/PHP/MySQL preconfigured in a tgz package
<torpedo|dog> !tell torpedo|dog about beagle
<desousa2> hello there
<stpere> zebraFusion, remove apache2-mpm-worker
<torpedo|dog> !tell torpedo|dog about lamp
<stpere> zebraFusion, apache2 is like a "holder" package
<Kyral> rukuartic: nice
<Kyral> though it ain't that hard...
<jochs> Burgwork - no problem - I appreciate the help. It just sucks is all. :)
<nbound> braniff, if worse comes to worse ill do ti
<OmegaAlpha> if they are referring that the user enters their actual user name.. they should say.. enter your username not 'myusername' if they are going to put it like that it should at least say 'yourusername'
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server-5.0
<jochs> Burgwork - (Ack! I mean the situation sucks, not the help!)
<tatters> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tatters> Does anyone know what that error means?
<Burgwork> jochs, I understood
<Burgwork> tatters, have you installed build-essential?
<tatters> nope
<desousa2> hello
<tatters> so iNeed those?
<zebraFusion> stpere, thanks.
<desousa2> what is the bynarys for the distros
<desousa2> for the distro?
<desousa2> like is it red hat
<tatters> well say mulit architecture
<zebraFusion> stpere, do I need to remove any of the other packages?
<Burgwork> desousa2, binaries are the actual programs that run. binaries are compiled from source
<desousa2> (sorry im so noob)
<tatters> muliti
<lullabud> desousa2: .deb
<stpere> zebraFusion, you could remove apache2-common
<desousa2> :) thanx
<Burgwork> tatters, build-essential installs all the packages you need compile
<stpere> zebraFusion, use synaptic and search for apache2, you will some that you could remove
<tatters> k borg thnx
<desousa2> :) how can i convert .dat files to mpeg without green noise
<tatters> burg
<tatters> :/
<tatters> too much star trek lol
<LjL> is there !anybody who can !helpme getting ubuntu to avoid loding the (vesa and vga) framebuffer modules at boot?
<tatters> so a binary is placed in sbin and ran from there?
<Burgwork> tatters, if you compiling, you should put it in /opt
<ufo> LjL: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> ufo: hm but i'm almost sure the fb modules are loaded much earlier than when X starts... actually, i think usplash uses them. they're loaded from initrd afaik
<tatters> k thnx, there is a binary version available also if i used that instead do I just place it in bin folder
<Burgwork> tatters, what are you trying to do?
<LjL> tatters: place anything that you install manually (i.e. not using APT) either in /usr/local or in /opt
<amphi> LjL: video=vga should use standard vga instead of fb
<LjL> tatters: (of course, that would be /usr/local/bin for binaries)
<ufo> LjL: you could try to disable them from kernel conf and compile new kernel
<pianoboy3333> pianoboy3333: hello?
<pianoboy3333> lol
<desousa2> :(
<tatters> k thnx gotcha
<apt514> LjL is samba enabled is breezy live?
<LjL> amphi: i've tried "video=kyrofb:etcetc", which is the fb driver for my own card... now, the kyrofb module isn't in initrd, so the kernel ignores that straight. do you think it won't ignore video=vga?
<LjL> ufo: yeah, i hoped there was a simpler way though ;)
<LjL> apt514: i wouldn't know
<amphi> LjL: shouldn't do, I would expect bog-standard vga to be builtin
<amphi> LjL: otherwise, vga=ask perhaps
<LjL> amphi: ok, thanks.
* LjL reboots
<desousa2> is there any program that converts video files?
<LjL> desousa2: mencoder (see mplayer), or transcode
<amphi> LjL: Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt otherwise
<ufo> what should i add to sources.list for mplayer install?
<amphi> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mesaboogie1> !breezy package list
<ubotu> mesaboogie1: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lullabud> LjL: it's in the boot loader.
<LjL> lullabud: what?
<lullabud> you can add boot params like video=vga
<IdleOne> mesaboogie1: package.ubuntu.com I believe
<LjL> amphi: yeah, perhaps i better give it a look before rebooting
<enz0_> are there any dapper developers in the house?
<desousa2> LjL, i cant with the mencoder i have tryed
<ufo> thx
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way in firefox (1.5.0.1) to extend the bookmarks toolbar so there is two rows, or to make another bookmarks toolbar?
<LjL> lullabud: oh yep i know that, don't worry. except i was just going to add it to menu.lst, but then there's not much of a difference
<apt514> Where can i d/l ffox 1.5?
<IdleOne> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<LjL> desousa2: try transcode then. i'm positive they're the two best transcoders around
<mesaboogie1> !opera
<ubotu> I guess opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<desousa2> ok thanx
<ufo> i have the dapper installed and cant find the mplayer in multiverse?
<djp> i have installed vlc on my breezy os. do i need any plugins installed as well? i thought maybe the vlc-plugin-alsa might be an idea... what about vlc-plugin-sdl?
<IdleOne> ufo:  #ubuntu+a for all your dapper needs
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1
<ufo> IdleOne: thx
<IdleOne> np
<tatters> Did everyone else feel they just going through the motions not entirely sure what your doing when first compiling ?
<tatters> or should I be pretty dasmn sure I know what i am doing?
<IdleOne> tatters for me its a YUP
<amphi> desousa2: acidrip is a handy GUI FE to mencoder, FWIW
<jsestri2> My sound is broken in breezy 5.10, the onboard audio seems to be recognized, however something in the chain is broken, not sure where. lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<jsestri2> any ideas?
<amphi> jsestri2: the channels aren't muted?
<jsestri2> amphi: no, i'm pretty sure something with amixer is messed up, but i dont know whats wrong with it
<wastrel> jsestri2:  cat /dev/dsp  ?
<jsestri2> watrel: whats that supposed to do?
<wastrel> check if /dev/dsp is there :] 
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a laptop with a screen 12" or smaller, and if so, what kind of laptop is it?
<torpedo|dog> wastrel, would that output a lot of garbage on stdout if /dev/dsp works?
<wastrel> yes, ctrl-c stops it
<jsestri2> wastrel: well i got a whole bunch of garbage
<wastrel> heh sry old habit
<wastrel> that's good
<torpedo|dog> Well I already knew that, wastrel ;)
<PuppiesOnAcid> Better yet, does anyone here run Ubuntu on a tablet or even just a normal laptop?
<rukuartic> Linux doesn't want to recognize my printer... ><
<rukuartic> I turn on the printer and it churns for a bit... but it just doesn't exist.
<LjL> amphi: still insists on loading both vesafb and vga16fb (as well as other amenities) :\ perhaps i should try disabling usplash, maybe that's the thing that forces loading of those modules...?
<JBadger> Is this the place to talk about boot problems?
<IdleOne> JBadger:  yup
<jsestri2> wastrel: any more ideas?
<CuriousCat> hello!
<colm> JBadger, what's up?
<torpedo|dog> Does anybody here know where I could find the .debs for recent Beagles?
<wastrel> jsestri2:  have you fooled around in the sound preferences thingy in the system menu?
<IdleOne> torpedo|dog:  tried google?
<jsestri2> wastrel: yes, i've messed with the sound options, as well as the multimedia selector
<mikeo1> where can i download dapper flight cd4 packages?
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<JBadger> colm: I did an apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday and myu system does not boot anymore.... initrd img is currupt and when I do --reinstall -- no go
<torpedo|dog> IdleOne, yep
<wastrel> jsestri2:  and alsamixer shows all your channels unmuted
<akunin> guys, where's the right place to force the NIC into 100/Full during boot-up?
<JBadger> I failed to make a boot disk.   I have a live and install CD but root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not work
<jsestri2> wastrel: alsa mixer is broken just like amixer...well almost exactly the same
<wastrel> jsestri2:  how are they broken?
<mesaboogie1> torpedo|dog: #debian-bots has a listing under debian, but ubot doesn't know?
<jsestri2> wastrel: when i run alsamixer, i get: this alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Meuro> LjL: im back.  it didnt work.  the 'linux acpi=off' worked in that it got me to 77% this time where it fired an error at me and froze
<mikeo1> so where can i download a package for flight 4?
<jsestri2> !flight4
<torpedo|dog> mesaboogie1, thanks
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<LjL> Meuro: agh. horrible. i don't really know, if the CD is ok i can only think of some hardware failure/incompatibility, or something... have you tried running memtest?
<mikeo1> i have it installed, just dont have a working internet browser, need to download konqueror and install it
<mikeo1> so where would i find a flight 4 package of konqueror?
<jsestri2> wastrel: i found a few possible things that could be wrong via google, but none of the fixes solved anything
<anto9us> Meuro, try noapic boot option as well
<djp> can anyone advise about vlc?
<andrew_> hey all - i need someone to help me with a shell script to download a bunch of files from the web. can someone recommend a channel?
<IdleOne> mikeo1: #ubuntu=1 for your dapper needs
<IdleOne> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<IdleOne> I need to fic that lol
<PuppiesOnAcid> Anyone in here run a tablet laptop:
<ompaul> mikeo1, head over to #ubuntu+1 that is
<bushito> how can i change permission on multiple files in a folder?? =)
<mikeo1> ok
<IdleOne> thanks ompaul
<JBadger> colm: do you know how to boot from the grub prompt?  I am able to mount my drives from the grup shell -- pivot_root something something?
<LjL> mikeo1: i'm not following you. what would be wrong with a plain "sudo aptitude install konqueror"?
<Meuro> LjL: nope. not tried memtest.  will do.  if it doesnt work ill let u know.  i figured i had better start looking for a different linux distro
<mikeo1> its not on the cd
<mesaboogie1> torpedo|dog: and when i google(lucky) beagle debian, it gives "alot/2much?" info @beaglewiki
<LjL> Meuro: you could, but then the installer crashing so badly in my opinion means something is likely to be wrong with some of your hardware, so i think you should check
<anto9us> djp, just ask your question, if someone knows, they'll answer :)
<LjL> mikeo1: i know it's not on the cd
<Burgwork> mikeo1, if you have Ubuntu, it is not on the cd. Download flight4 of Kubuntu and it will be
<jochs> When I use xset, all I get is: "xset:  unable to open display "" " - what gives?
<rukuartic> There anything around for automatically configuring printers?
<Meuro> anto9us: is it noapic or typo and is noacpi ?
<Burgwork> mikeo1, or install it
<jochs> Sudo and root make no difference
<LjL> mikeo1: "sudo aptitude install konqueror" will definitely get it from the net, like it does for every program
<torpedo|dog> Ubuntu and Debian are largely binary-comaptible, right?
<LjL> torpedo|dog: not really
<djp> anto9us, i wondered what the different plugins do for vlc? which ones should i consider using?
<Burgwork> torpedo|dog, sometimes
<anto9us> Meuro, no typo, it's noapic and noacpi or both different options
<torpedo|dog> Hmph.
<mikeo1> cant connect to the net till i have konqueror installed, our school uses an network auth thing
<mesaboogie1> 4real LjL??
<desousa2> broken stream
<mikeo1> and it doesnt recegnise firefox as linux
<mikeo1> so wont let me connect through the login page
<mesaboogie1> (please explain)
<ReymiX> anybody can help me ?
<anto9us> djp, which plugins? btw, did you used to frequent galaxynet?
<colm> JBadger, have you tried booting into "rescue" via the breezy install disk?
<LjL> mesaboogie1: you mean binary compatibility? yeah, for real, just google for "debian ubuntu binary compatibility" and you'll find plenty of flamewars :)
<Meuro> thanks anto9us
<mesaboogie1> okeydoke
<JBadger> colm: did not help -- does that prompt for your current root part?
<desousa2> how can i kill a process?
<LjL> mikeo1: i could just give you the address for the konqueror package, but that would be utterly useless to you
<LjL> desousa2: kill -s 9 processnumber
<jsestri2> kill
<moonlite> desousa2: "kill pid"
<tyler> i just boot from a livecd to repair an existing system - how do I access the hard drive of my existing system?
<desousa2> how can i see the prossenumber
<JBadger> I get to a prompt with grub  ... seems that something is wrong with the last initrd-tools from security
<moonlite> use "kill -9 pid" if it doesnt respond
<djp> anto9us, vlc-plugin-alsa, vlc-plugin-esd, vlc-plugin-sdl etc. no i have never visited galaxynet... :)
<LjL> desousa2: type "ps aux", or use "pidof programname"
<tyler> desousa2:  ps -auxww to see existing processes & numbers
<colm> JBadger, not a prompt, but you can mount and then chroot
<desousa2> how can i see the prossenumber?
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way in firefox (1.5.0.1) to extend the bookmarks toolbar so there is two rows, or to make another bookmarks toolbar?
<jsestri2> folders?
<LjL> desousa2: we just answered you
<mesaboogie1> tyler: mount it, search it?
<JBadger> I am at that point with the grub prompt.
<JBadger> chroot etc --- just single user mode now
<colm> JBadger, don't know grub route, sorry.  Anyone else?
<anto9us> djp, if you're hearing sound and seeing the pictures ok then don't bother with them
<coder2000> I am having problems with RythmBox not recognizing my mp3's
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333:  check out firefox.com/extensions there might be something there
<tyler> mesaboogie1:  yes, I would like to mount my system drive and change some of the files in /etc
<jsestri2> wastrel: did you go afk?
<coder2000> they are on an ntfs filesystem that I have mounted
<moonlite> desousa2: you could also do "Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor" and go from there
<djp> anto9us, ok thanks
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: ok
<tyler> mesaboogie1:  and I have booted from a livecd - do you know the command to mount my system directory?
<tyler> with read/write access
<flodine> so hows dapper4 anyone
<jsestri2> flodine: won't recognize my onboard NIC
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: It's mozilla.com/extensions
<IdleOne> ok go for it pianoboy3333  ()
<flodine> well did breezy see it
<auk> w00t! i have dapper boot!
<jsestri2> flodine: yes it did, breezy is being a bitch about my sound though
<jsestri2> flodine: i guess you can't win
<ompaul> auk, please take your dapper chat to #ubuntu+1
<jsestri2> flodine: although i'll take network over sound any day
<wastrel> sry got a phone call
<jsestri2> wastrel: no worries, just wanted to know if i should ask someone else for help
<flodine> well im problem free right now with dapper
<mesaboogie1> sudo mnt /dev/hd*  , lsfstab ,dir /mnt  (excuse me, i'm new to linux and dir works, so)
<anto9us> tyler, go to System | Administration | Disks, select the partition, enter a mount point and click enable, if it's NTFS you won't be able to write to it
<auk> ompaul, i'm nto going to chat much. that's all i wanted to say :)
<tyler> thankyou
<ompaul> auk, :-)
<flodine> how many more release for dapper
* mesaboogie1 slaps 4head "oh yeah, guiguigui
<desousa2> :( sorry again but i dont seem to convert it right :S from vcd
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<tritium> !+1
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tritium
<moonlite> desousa2: conert what right?
<moonlite> vcd?
<wastrel> jsestri2:  feel free, i'm looking @ stuff but may not figure it out
<desousa2> like from the vcd
<desousa2> to mpeg
<desousa2> or avi
<flodine> jsestri2 so is there more beta comming for dapper
<jsestri2> flodine: i'd guess there probaly is
<ptlo> i feel stupid. how do i burn a cd using nautilus? i've got the files copy/pasted in the "Blank-CDR disc / CD creator" folder nautilus gave me when i inserted a blank disk
<flodine> jsestri2 you on 32 bit
<jsestri2> flodine: yes
<IdleOne> ptlo:  use gnomebaker or k3b
<moonlite> desousa2: oh ok. I would use mencoder for that. But that isn't very friendly. I don't know any good ui's though
<zebraFusion> how can I install gtk1.0?
<jsestri2> I need help with my audio: Breezy 5.10 seems to recognize my onboard Realtek ALC880, but something is broken between programs and the hardware, i'm pretty sure something with alsamixer is messed up, but i dont know whats wrong with it, any ideas?
<AngryElf> uh, hey all, the ubuntu 5.10 installer didn't ask for a root password??
<desousa2> cause i already try like to copy only the .dat files to HD then
<desousa2> to use this
<anto9us> ptlo, right click the iso and select burn
<Davey> no...
<IdleOne> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Davey> grr, my delete key doesn't work
<mesaboogie1> (ie: binary compatability) >gosh, these people aren't very happy 'bout it"
<desousa2> mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy foo.dat -of mpeg -o foo.mpg
<Cooner750> anyone know where drivers for the VIA S3G UniChrome integrated card can be found?
<jcooper> just to say DAPPER ROCKS :D
<anto9us> ptlo, or, if it's a series of files, press ctrl+l in nautilus and type burn:
<tyler> anto9s:  the livecd doesn't have the mnt command, and the System-Disk Manager says that the drive is inaccessable when I try to enable it.  wierd thing is that I can enable my other fat32 partition fine, but I need to access the ext3 partition instead to alter the system
<tyler> any advice?
<moonlite> desousa2: that seems like it could be ok. what happens?
<ptlo> anto9us, IdleOne: thanks for the tips. i've created the iso and am now burning it with gnomebaker
<wastrel> jsestri2:  lsmod and put the output on pastebin?
<Cooner750> now my cd drive wont open...
<jsestri2> wastrel: sure
<bimberi> jcooper: :)
<JBadger> colm: I got chroot to go
<jsestri2> wastrel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9142
<jcooper> bimberi: hehe... network manager, the new beagle ui... now just to play with xgl ;)
<anto9us> tyler, try gparted, also, if you type anto and press tab, assuming your irc client can do it, my nickname should autocomplete
<mesaboogie1> sorry
<JBadger> anyone know how to start init from single user mode when bash is running instead of init?
<bimberi> jcooper: like a kid in a toy shop :P
<desousa2> moonlite,  skiping frame
<tyler> anto9us, thanks
<colm> JBadger, good stuff - now check your grub is pointing to the right place
<southern> hi all
<southern> :] 
<desousa2> Pos: 937.8s  26070f (35%) 740fps Trem:   1min  36mb  A-V:0.065 [346:283] 
<desousa2> Too many video packets in the buffer: (3657 in 8389158 bytes).
<desousa2> Maybe you are playing a non-interleaved stream/file or the codec failed?
<desousa2> For AVI files, try to force non-interleaved mode with the -ni option.
<desousa2> Warning! FPS changed 25.000 -> 0.000  (25.000000) [15] 
<southern> where can I find iptables config file?
<Davey> man, I can't believe I broke my delete key :/
<Davey> anyone have the Logitech MX 3000 Keyboard/mouse?
<moonlite> desousa2: hm ok. no idea really. (you should use a paste-bin instead of posting long messages to this channel)
<flodine> is there anyone with 64 bit ubuntu running
<clever> if i change the pc my ubuntu is running it will that mess it up or confuse it?
<desousa2> ok sorry
<bjornkri> heyhey
<JBadger> colm: I found out why things not working
<moonlite> flodine: my project groups computer on my school is running x86-64 ubuntu (why?)
<keithhhhhhhhh> Anyone running Ubuntu on a notebook with a Atheros Super G built in card?
<southern> keithhhhhhhhh: No, but I planning ...
<kjon> How does suspend-to-disk works? Does it create a file like hiberfil.sys on winxp?
<clever> i know from exp that changing the motherboard in windoze causes perment damage and often needs a reinstall to fix
<flodine> moonlite just wanted to know the command to install nvidia drivers for 64 bit
<southern> do you have probleme with atheros?
<colm> JBadger, cool.  what was up?
<bjornkri> Is anyone using Umicons or any other such custom icon thingies?
<mjr> kjon, no, it suspends onto the swap partition
<keithhhhhhhhh> Southern-Im trying find how to get the wifi going
<flodine> moonlite doesnt seem to be the same as 32 bit command
<southern> keithhhhhhhhh: there is atheros driver called madwifi
<flodine> moonlite apt-get install nvidia-glx
<moonlite> flodine: i have no idea at all. besides you should just ask the question, not all amd64 users have nvidi cards
<kjon> mjr, and is possible to suspend-to-disk without a swapspace?
<bjornkri> It may be a silly question, but I'm not sure where would be the 'proper' place to store new icons, if indeed there is such a proper place :P
<JBadger> initrd-tools I think has a typo this last release.   There is a new version up already just grabbed that and going to re-install the kernel to see if that works
<EricNeon> hi
<southern> keithhhhhhhhh: http://madwifi.org/
<keithhhhhhhhh> cool thanks
<JBadger> the initrd.img is missing all the modules or most of them and /etc on that image does not contain fstab.   /sbin/init is missing from the initrd.img
<ufo> bjornkri: /usr/share/pixmaps
<moonlite> desousa2: test "mencoder vcd://1 -o test.avi -oac copy -ovc copy" instead.
<JBadger> colm: google -- found this though a post btw
<bjornkri> thanks ufo
<sambagirl> hey seveas is there anyway i can mount a external parallel cd burner (backpack) for burning a iso that is stored on a mounted xp drive while i am using the live cd system?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im running a dual boot xp/ubuntu system.... should the windows partition be visiable by default?  Im in windows now
<sambagirl> is there anyway i can mount a external parallel cd burner (backpack) for burning a iso that is stored on a mounted xp drive while i am using the live cd system?
<alex_> i have an exe file
<alex_> how do i run it?
<ReymiX> anybody can help me ? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<roostishaw> alex_, use wine
<roostishaw> www.winehq.com
<Fujitsu> !tell Hollowman8904 about wine
<Hollowman8904> its a linux file though
<Fujitsu> I doubt it.
<Hollowman8904> i dont
<Hollowman8904> http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> Folding@Home...
<clever> i think they have both a win and linux binary
<Hollowman8904> i've run it before on linux, but its been a while, and it kind of leaked out of my memory
<moonlite> ReymiX: you need to install development packages to be able to compile stuff
<Hollowman8904> yea.. the linux version is an exe still
<moonlite> ReymiX: x-dev in this case i belive
<wastrel> jsestri2:  eh i have no idea, can't find anything... sry :/
<bjornkri> how can I run fstab w/o rebooting?
<jsestri2> wastrel: thanks for the effort anyways
<wastrel> jsestri2:  look for errors in dmesg from your sound system starting up
<clever> mount -a
<clever> maybe
<mshade> bjornkri, mount -a
<kjon> how do I set a ad hoc network with breezy?
<roostishaw> what is fstab?
<Fujitsu> Hollowman8904, try running it in a terminal.
<bjornkri> ah yes, thanks
<desousa2> moonlite, didnt give any error
<roostishaw> whats fstab anyone?
<desousa2> but where did the file go?
<moonlite> desousa2: nice. does it work too?
<Hollowman8904> Fujitsu, how
<amphi> kjon: I had to do it with iwconfig - the GUI thing doesn't seem to have provision for that
<Fujitsu> kjon, Network Manager can do it, or it is fairly easy in a terminal.
<bjornkri> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<mshade> roostishaw, /etc/fstab is your 'filesystem table'.  it lays out what devices and partitions you have, and where to put them in your / filesystem so you can access them
<anto9us> sambagirl, only way I can think of managing to do that would be to transfer file to XP machine and use remote desktop to control its CD writing software
<moonlite> desousa2: well. it SHOULD be test.avi :)
<Fujitsu> Hollowman8904, open up a terminal, go into the appropriate directory, and type ./filenamehere.exe
<desousa2> moonlite, dont know where it go :P
<kjon> amphi, fujitsu... how??? (I don't want to RTFD ... :P)
<roostishaw> mshade, thx
<sambagirl> problem is the xp drive wont boot
<moonlite> desousa2: in the same dir you typed the commad
<amphi> kjon: iwconfig <iface> mode ad-hoc essid <essid> [other options] 
<moonlite> if not then something else went wrong and mencoder didn't encode the file
<kjon> amphi, tnx!
<jsestri2> wastrel: what should i be looking for in dmesg.... there are a lot of ALSA things in there, and a lot of atkbd.c things...
<Fujitsu> RTFD, kjon?
<anto9us> sambagirl, I got totally confused there, sorry, yes, you should be able to mount the partition and right click the iso and burn it
<amphi> kjon: beyond that, in general, saying you're too lazy to RTFM is not going to encourage people to help you
<Hollowman8904> Fujitsu, permission denied
<kjon> amphi, ok, I got it :P
<sambagirl> how do i mount this external cd burner?
<Fujitsu> Hollowman8904, chmod +x filenamehere.exe
<sambagirl> i mounted the hard drive
<sambagirl> i have a cd already interanl but not burnable.
<andrew_> hey all - is there any easy way to print out a list of links in a terminal from a webpage?
<shikamaru85> anyone here using / know about configuring apache?
<Fujitsu> Yes, shikamaru85.
<Fujitsu> What do you want to know?
<JBadger> bbl
<desousa2> moonlite,  lol dont think so
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, oh tks so much i've trying to make apache check for pages in a diferent dir than the default /var/www for sites
<_jason> andrew_: sure, use grep to match for the anchor tags I guess
<amphi> andrew_: w3m -dump <url> | grep -i href perhaps
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, tried to configure httpd
<wastrel> jsestri2:  look for snd_hda_intel and other sound modules - see if they're loading properly.
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, but the file is completly blank beside a comment
<wastrel> jsestri2:  any errors involving sound modules would help, maybe alsa stuff if it's errors
<Fujitsu> OK, shikamaru85, you need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<jsestri2> wastrel: pastebin of my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9143
<amphi> andrew_: dunno if links has a -dump option
<moonlite> desousa2:  ok no idea. All commands (that i know of) that prints out files prints it to the current directory btw.
<anto9us> sambagirl, can't find anything on parallel port connected drive support, does dmesg tell you anything when you plug it in?
<jsestri2> wastrel: i dont see the word Error anywhere, but i dont know what most of it means
<sambagirl>  dmesg?
<``Respect> hello
<sambagirl> hello
<``Respect> umm
<``Respect> i need a little help
<``Respect> i do'nt know the command to get flex
<Fujitsu> Hi ``Respect.
<``Respect> apt-get flex?
<mesaboogie1> hey ``Respect
<``Respect> hello
<sambagirl> hello
<anto9us> sambagirl, just type dmesg in terminal
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get install flex.
<``Respect> thank you
<roostishaw> apt-get install flex
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, do i need to change the DocumentRoot or can i just add another <Directory block?
<desousa2> :( ok
<desousa2> whanx
<desousa2> thanx
<wastrel> jsestri2:  yeah i dunno ... no ideas sry :]   gonna go make dinner
<moonlite> np
<Fujitsu> You can add an extra by adding an Alias and a <Directory> block.
<jsestri2> wastrel: thanks, cya
<Fujitsu> Somewhat like the /usr/share/doc block down a little.
<hit> can i install dapper from hd?
<sambagirl> http://pastebin.com/567815
<cookedGryphon_> my ubuntu is majorly messed up and i need a lot of help! basically libstdc++ and libasound are unreadable, so i can run firefox (and chatzilla) xfce, and not a lot else, apt-get is broken for chrissake!
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: and how did you get in such a state?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, tks!!
<desousa2> moonlite,  thanx
<cookedGryphon_> i have no idea, i was installing some different media players (xine, mplayer...) seeing which i liked best and which worked best for embedded firefox content, and when id done i uninstalled the ones i didn't like, but synaptic crashed half way thru uninstalling kaffiene
<sambagirl> anto9us http://pastebin.com/567815
<cookedGryphon_> then everythign stopped working
<mesaboogie1> sambagirl:  that don't look too happy
<anto9us> sambagirl,  you need to run fsck, you've got problems with your filesystem
<sambagirl> i am not at all happy :(
<pingpongboss> hey, does anyone know of a good clipboard monitor/utility program that works well in ubuntu? I've only found ones you have to compile from source, and they don't even work!
<sambagirl> umm
<cookedGryphon_> does anyone mind if i paste 4 lines of directory listing, it would probably help solving my problem
<jsestri2> I need help with my audio: Breezy 5.10 seems to recognize my onboard Realtek ALC880, but something is broken between programs and the hardware, i'm pretty sure something with alsamixer is messed up, but i dont know whats wrong with it, any ideas?
<hit> can i install dapper from hd?
<MarcN> pingpongboss: I like tomboy for quick notes to store.
<pingpongboss> oh!
<pingpongboss> i'll try that one out thanks
<mesaboogie1> is there more tho? i havent seen *cdrom*, anto9us is there a dmesg hook to exclude the hard drives?
<andrew_> okay, when i have lines of output on a terminal, how do i get it to display only parts of the lines..i want to use the parts inside the " " only
<pingpongboss> but is it the kind of program that keeps a tab of all your copy/pastes?
<MarcN> pingpongboss: there is also stickynotes (from the panel) which is also nice to keep little notes.
<pingpongboss> i've seen this kind of a program some where before... but i dont remmeber...
<MarcN> pingpongboss: tomboy is in dapper, but may not be in early.
<anto9us> mesaboogie1, yes, can pipe its output to grep
<pingpongboss> do those remember the text u copied?
<cookedGryphon_> this is the output from a ls -la in /usr/lib (with irrelevant entries removed)?---r-----     32    7733365    6357037    6881395 Mar  4  1970 libasound.so.2
<cookedGryphon_> ?--xr--rwx  30049    7143534    2125397    7602273 Jan  1  1970 libasound.so.2.0.0
<cookedGryphon_> ?---r-xr-x    114 1852768288 1702035567    7274595 Mar 18  1970 libfribidi.so.0.0.0
<cookedGryphon_> ?--xrw--wx     32    7929957    6881377    6488096 Mar 25  1970 libstdc++.so.6.0.5
<mesaboogie1> like: dmesg |grep *cd* ?
<cookedGryphon_> tere's random numbers where it should say its owned by root
<MarcN> pingpongboss: I select something, open tomboy, then middlemouse button to do a quick paste.  Some apps need to use the ^C (copy) and ^V (paste)
<amphi> dmesg | grep -i cdrom perhaps
<pingpongboss> oh! i think that's exactly what i'm looking for!
<pingpongboss> thanks MarcN
<cookedGryphon_> please help me! i need to do work on this tomorrow and i can't do a reinstall, i jsut can't, i've customised everything
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: seems like you filesystem may be messed up.  did the os crash or just synaptic?
<cookedGryphon_> jsut synaptic
<cookedGryphon_> most files seem to be fine
<mesaboogie1> (i'm figuring the "problems" would go on for miles)
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: that is a bad sign, possible fs corruption
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: I'd back up now ;)
<cookedGryphon_> :'( i can't, i dont have anything to back up to
<anto9us> mesaboogie1, or "grep -v hda" to do specifically what you asked
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: sure you didn't do anything else strange.  I can't think why the meta data of those files are messed up.  check out the time too.  Do you always do a nice shutdown or just poweroff?
<cookedGryphon_> and i have everythign set up just the way i like it
<ReymiX> anybody can help me ? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<cookedGryphon_> MarcN: i always poweroff properly
<roostishaw> what can powering off with just the swich do?
<IdleOne> any GUI telnet with ssh app?
<cookedGryphon_> seems like more than a coincidence that libasound should get corrupted when i'm uninstalling a sound player..
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: shutdown, right?  Seems your disk may be having problems.  Anything in /var/log/messages about your disk?
<amphi> ReymiX: install xlibs-dev
<cookedGryphon_> i'll check
<mesaboogie1> anto9us:  can grep handle w*ldcards? (yeah, that's the one! >dmesg | grep -v hda )
<IdleOne> !telnet
<ubotu> hmm... telnet is bad, use ssh (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto)
<IdleOne> !ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<amphi> IdleOne: what would a GUI ssh client do for you?
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_:  libstdc++ is a C++ library, nothing about sound.  a soon-to-be-bad disk may be why synapic crashed too you know.
<IdleOne> it would make it easier for me
<cookedGryphon_> MarcN, please dont say that, lol, this laptop is all i have for my work
<anto9us> mesaboogie1, I think it handles globs but can be told to match regexp
<cookedGryphon_> i tried reinstalling the libc6 and libasound packages by downloading them and dpkging them, dpkg still works
<amphi> IdleOne: what could it do? it doesn't get much simpler than ssh user@host
* whiter anyone got LimeWire.Professional.v4.10.9.Linux.RETAIL-Lz0 ? pm me if so
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: have you fsck'd the disk?  Anything disk error related in messages? Try enabling SMART (/etc/smartd.conf) and see if your disk hw is reporting errors.
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, still doesn't work
<eugman> HEy whenever I higlhight text in Stani'
<IdleOne> amphi:  I saw that
<eugman> whoops
<whiter> sorry
<whiter> didnt mean to do that
<eugman> Hey, whenever I highlight text in Stani's Python editor and accidentally click my mouse changes and I can't clikc anything. this is REALLY annoying.
<whiter> didnt know /ame on xchat did all networks
<mesaboogie1> (in that case i'd probably be looking at >dmesg | grep -i scsi >dmesg | grep -i ATAPI (are capitals needed?) and >dmesg |grep -i cdrom then)
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85, what does it do when you try to browse to the page?
<Fujitsu> 403 Forbidden?
<ReymiX> amphi, hehe i have other error xD... checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, nop..just shows the dirs in the default localation
<mesaboogie1> sambagirl: did you find anything "after" all ya <errors> in there?
<amphi> ReymiX: install the qt dev package[s] ; when it asks for headers, or sometimes for libs that you _know_ are installed, install the relevant dev package
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85, post your /etc/apache2/sites-available/default on pastebin, please.
<instabin> gettig error when playing dvd
<amphi> ReymiX: what are you building?
<sambagirl> well i just ran dosfsck -a /dev/hda1/
<_jason> instabin: what error?
<instabin> error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block"
<sambagirl> and it is running like crazy
<_jason> instabin: you've installed libdvdcss?
<instabin> yes
<_jason> instabin: what player?
<cookedGryphon_> MarcN, i can't run fsck cos the hdd is mounted and wont unmount, says its busy
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: is it / ?
<instabin> totem
<_jason> instabin: have you tried another player?
<instabin> ogle
<cookedGryphon_> amphi i'm on a slax livecd atm
<mesaboogie1> lol, so you fixing that first- that's cool.. um anto9us ,were those the ryt kind of probes she'd be wanting to do?
<mesaboogie1> anto9us: ?
<_jason> instabin: and other dvd's?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9145   tks for taking a look
<sambagirl> it's cleaning things up maybe
<sambagirl> brb
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: you have anything using something on the partition as PWD ?
<carol> hello
<instabin> Tyred 4 different ones
<Fujitsu> Hi carol.
<amphi> er, CWD
<cookedGryphon_> amphi, not that i know of, how would i find out..
<cookedGryphon_> oh wait a minute...
<carol> hi fujitsu
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: lsof or fuser
<Twisty> !wine
<Twisty> sigh...
<carol> HOW IS EVERYBODY?  :-)
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85, try going into to http://127.0.0.1/Eclipse, and tell me what you see.
<Dr_Fate> join #ubuntu-forums
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: I would remount ro and try to back up before fscking
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<mesaboogie1> "does this grep thing support wildcards ? And the answer is better than yes. In fact saying that grep supports wildcards is a big understatement. grep uses regular expressions which go a few steps beyond wildcards.
<io_> Hey, I used to run gentoo with ndiswrapper and had no connection problems for my wireless connection, now with ubuntu it isn't picking up many of the servers, and furthermore it is dropping connections a lot.  To the point that I can't even use it.  What's up?
<anto9us> sambagirl, is it a dos partition on hda1?
<Fujitsu> Only a few steps!?
* anto9us is tired and shouldn't be giving fsck advice
<amphi> mesaboogie1: man 7 regex
<mesaboogie1> hm, v. interesting" (this is the googleLucky page for grep)
<_jason> instabin: are you using totem-xine?
<cookedGryphon_> amphi, nothing to back up to :'(
<cookedGryphon_> this is baaaaad
<instabin> I dont know
<cookedGryphon_> turns out bash was using the hdd
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: no cd burner?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, 404 not found
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: you never answered me about a bad disk.
<_jason> instabin: try installing totem-xine and see if it still happens
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: yeah, I suspected a shell ;)
<cookedGryphon_> amphi, too much stuff to back up tho, all my music collection, cos i'm at uni, all my cds are at home
<mesaboogie1> amphi:  yeah, i'm sure i would've found that one;)
<Fujitsu> Have you restarted Apache, shikamaru85? Are you sure the file exists, with the right capitalisation>
<Fujitsu> *?
<instabin> doing that now
<amphi> mesaboogie1: ?
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: time to buy a cheap external USB disk.
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, capitalisation?
<cookedGryphon_> fsck says its clean
<torpedo|dog> shikamaru85, when you're on Linux, capitals and lowercases count in filenames.
<Fujitsu> Yes, capitalisation matters, shikamaru85.
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: also the sysresccd.org iso is very handy for recovery tasks; it's small (no X) and has lots of useful tools
<cookedGryphon_> i think i just need to replace the files that synaptic was working on at the time, get apt-get up and running, then i can reinstall what i need
<torpedo|dog> so if you try to go to EEEE and the name is eeee, you will 404, shikamaru85.
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: did you enable SMART?  that gets at the disk hw's disk failure info.
<cookedGryphon_> i dunno how to, /etc/smart.conf doesn't exit
<cookedGryphon_> exist
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: can you delete files with these weird owner ids?
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: and of course you can't apt-get it...
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: smartctl --help
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: in your timezone can you go buy an external disk?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, i copy pasted from the shell
<dooglus> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<sambagirl> no anto9us it is vfat i brb i am making a plan
<instabin> _jason, that worked but now apparently i do not have libdvdcss
<_jason> ubotu: tell instabin about dvd
<instabin> How do i install this
<anto9us> I love it when a plan comes together
<tech_> thanks guys
<tech_> chat u later
<cookedGryphon_> MarcN, its 1:27 in the morning, probably not
<halfpastzero> what might be wrong if sudo doesn't do anything?
<torpedo|dog> instabin, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<roostishaw> can someone plz tell me where the sources.list file is?
<Fujitsu> So, shikamaru85... You have restarted Apache? You are sure that the path is correct?
<cookedGryphon_> smartctl not found
<btdown> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> /etc/apt, roostishaw.
<roostishaw> thx
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: well it is only 8;30pm my time ;-)
<Twisty> for some reason wine is not being installed, Help?
<amphi> Twisty: could you be more vague? ;)
<Twisty> hehe
<lullabud> rostishaw:  you can find stuff by `locate sources.list`.  if that doesn't work, run updatedb and try again.
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, yes.../etc/init.d/apache2 stop /etc/init.d/apache2 start i'm 99.9% sure the path is right..:S
<cookedGryphon_> oh yeah i got some weird errors trying to install libc6 and libasound manually using dpkg before, but can't remember what, does dpkg keep a log, if so where?
<mesaboogie1> Twisty:  you're not 'staring' at it hard enough!
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, only if there's something to do with the / or "
<cookedGryphon_> ooh, i wonder......
<cookedGryphon_> i'm thinking i could go make a backup from my mate's external hdd
<Twisty> amphi, I set up everything up Synaptic, but it isn't showing up now
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: if you do this, do you get errors?     find / > /dev/null
<lullabud> Fujitsu: you can also use `apachectl`
<lullabud> Fujitsu: or `apache2ctl`
<Fujitsu> /etc/inti.d/apache2 restart as well.
<Fujitsu> *init,.d
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: what errors?
<Fujitsu> *init.d
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: it will list all the files on your filesystem.  if you get errors that is bad.  oh, run it with sudo
* Fujitsu still hasn't got used to this keyboard.
<bjornkri> Do I need an ico2png utility or something to use .icos, or can I use them as is?
<synth> ok, i've enabled multiverse universe and i have w32codecs and STILL cant play any WMVs. anyone have a suggestion?
<cookedGryphon_> marcn, u coulda told me that b4, its already running
<cookedGryphon_> lol i'll kill it and start again
<MarcN> cookedGryphon_: ^C will kill it.
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: ctr-c
<Twisty> I did everything on the WINE page, I set up the repo's I set up the package but it doesn't install! :(
<amphi> Twisty: I don't know about synaptic; what happens if you use apt-get ?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, still nothing
<cookedGryphon_> the errors were somethign about mmapping
<Twisty> sec
<cookedGryphon_> mmap somethign
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: from dpkg?
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85, very odd.
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, Eclipse has other dirs inside...that shouldn't be a prob right?
<cookedGryphon_> amphi yeah
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: did that look relevant?
<Fujitsu> That shouldn't be a problem, no.
<Fujitsu> What are the permissions on Eclipse?
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: assuming you got a PM from dpkg
<cookedGryphon_> yeah, and no it didn't look relevant
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: so what was the error/
<amphi> ?
<cookedGryphon_> emmm, if i was booted from tha actual disk i coudl run it again and tell you...
<cookedGryphon_> can't remember tho, where does dpkg store its logs
<shikamaru85> drwxr-xr-x
<Travis> hi guys, how fast of a server would I need to handle about 80 email users with webmail, pop3 + smtp and/or imap in a school lan?
<cookedGryphon_> aha, i have dpkg logs
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: you could look under /var/lib/dpkg
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, drwxr-xr-x
<cookedGryphon_> its /var/log/dpkg.log
<EruditeHermit> hey, in which package is the font "fixed" ?
<Fujitsu> That should be fine, shikamaru85...
<anto9us> Travis, memory and disk space are probably much more of an issue than processor speed
<amphi> cookedGryphon_: ah - I don't have that here
<cookedGryphon_> k so now i can pinpoint when it went wrong
<khan> what is the repository that has compiz for hoary? could someone pm it to me, thanks
<MeTo> hmm how can i setup it  is it easy  as win 9x  or  miicro os
<MeTo> or it very diff as   i hear?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.0.5-2ubuntu1.1 Server at localhost Port 80
<shikamaru85> anything here that might influence?
<cookedGryphon_> 2006-02-22 15:06:11 status config-files kaffeine-xine 0.7-0ubuntu4
<cookedGryphon_> 2006-02-22 15:06:11 status not-installed kaffeine-xine <none>
<Fujitsu> That looks fine. Very very strange.
<cookedGryphon_> then after that there's my trying to install libc and failing miserably
<anto9us> MeTo, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<MeTo> hey
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, oh well...i'll sleep on it..tks for all the help
<cookedGryphon_> oh and the find / > /dev/null returned no errors
<qkslvrwolf> quick question:
<MeTo> how can i get the source  can any one gie me the link
<MeTo> ??
<instabin> _jason, installed libdvdcss but still dosent work
<cookedGryphon_> i just need those essential packages back i think, tho maybe if i borrow my mate's external hdd tomorrow and make a backup just in case
<dooglus> I'm trying to download dapper flight 4 using azureus.  I'm getting about 4 bytes per second.  What could be wrong?
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85.
<nanotube> Travis, well, for one, you would need at least an 80g hd, so you could provide ample disk space to your users. (120g even better). other than that, a decent cpu (prob even 1ghz would be sufficient, if you run it just for the email), and 1g ram should be plenty, too.
<Fujitsu> I think I may have found something...
<_jason> !doesn't work
<ubotu> I guess doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<qkslvrwolf> anyone know why a usb external floppy might show up 8 times?
<qkslvrwolf> with the plug n play?
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, still here :)
<instabin> _jason, still says i need libdvdcss
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85, in the section you added in the config...
<Fujitsu> You have 'allow from all'.
<_jason> instabin: how did you install it?
<Fujitsu> It's unlikely, but it's possible that that's killing you.
<Fujitsu> Try 'Allow from all' instead.
<instabin> synaptic package manager
<nanotube> Travis, back in the day, i ran a freebsd ftp server supporting 1mbps continuous upload on a p2 266 server with 128mb of ram. so that 1ghz cpu + 1g ram should be Very sufficient. :)
<instabin> add repository then searched for it
<Xappe> dooglus: dooglus do you have a firewall? if so, you have to open ports 6881-6889
<_jason> instabin: did you close totem and restart it?
<instabin> yes
<instabin> didnt unmount dvd though
<instabin> hold on
<dooglus> Xappe: I'm forwarding port 2709, which is the port that azureus is using.  It's also open on the firewall.
<instabin> its mounting again now
<instabin> that woked
<instabin> worked
<_jason> instabin: cool
<funkyHat> I've got Dapper Flight 4 running in VMware... XChat-GNOME is poop
<instabin> lol just forgot to unmount dvd
<instabin> sorry
<Xappe> dooglus: i just downloaded flight4 with the bittorent client that comes with breezy at 1030 kB/s
<_jason> instabin: no need to be
<nanotube> dooglus, well, try downloading something else, and see if that changes things. maybe its a problem with that particular torrent. you wanna rule that out.
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, nop:S
<Fujitsu> Damn.
<Fujitsu> I don't know, then.
<nanotube> dooglus, or try using the default bt client, to see if its a problem with azureus
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, tks anyway though
<dooglus> nanotube: I've tried something else.  Same problem.
<Travis> oh thanks for the suggestions guys, my school currently pays like $2000 a year for 80 email users through some crappy service so I am going to offer them a suggestion of setting up there own server since it would save tons of money of which they can put towards buying new computers
<nanotube> dooglus, how about using another bt client, to see if its azureus's fault?
<dooglus> nanotube: OK, but even if it works, I want to get azureus working.
<nanotube> Travis, why not just tell them to go and get a bunc hof gmail accounts?
<kevo_tool> Your school outsources your email?
<edgarin> Hi
<edgarin> Hi
<dooglus> nanotube: how do you run the standard client?
<nanotube> Travis, even if you do set up an internal email server on a cheapo machine, you can pretty much count on spending at least that on "support", unless you, or someone else, is willing to be the sysadmin for free.
<Fujitsu> Hi edgarin.
<nanotube> dooglus, its available under applications>internet>bittorrent
<nanotube> dooglus, yea, the default client is pretty basic, i dont like it myself. azureus r00ls :)
<edgarin> I have a problem I buy a camera Dlink DSB-C120 but..I can't this camera in my ubuntu linux
<dooglus> nanotube: I looks in applications->internet.  it's not there :(
<Travis> nanotube 1. gmail isn't that professional, this is a school 2. umm support shouldn't be that horrible they basically have todo it now all the company does it rents the server to them really
<dooglus> nanotube: does it depend on ubuntu-desktop?
<Travis> its pretty easy to setup a mail server
<nanotube> dooglus, ehrm.. i dont know. it came with the default install when i installed breezy.
<qkslvrwolf> anyone know why ubuntu is automatically loading 8 instances of my usb floppy?  any ideas?
<kevo_tool> Travis: I'd say it's easier than that.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, I have a really odd question.
<khan> Hi, what is the repository that has xgl/compiz for breezy? could someone pm it to me or pose it here?, thanks
<thechitowncubs> My windows broke and I need ubuntu to fix it.
<nanotube> dooglus, the package is called "bittorrent", search for it in synaptic and see if its installed...
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im new to ubuntu, how easy is it for me to upgrade my firefox, Im using 1.07 but I want 1.5
<thechitowncubs> Is it possible by any means to rename files on an NTFS partition?
<funkyhat> !tell keith about firefox1.5
<lull> ntfstools
<dooglus> nanotube: I have that package.  what's the binary called?
<nanotube> let me see...
<funkyhat> oops
<funkyhat> !tell keithhhhhhhhh about firefox1.5
<nanotube> dooglus, gnome-btdownload
<khan> keithhhhhhhhh, use automatrix, it's an automated install program, i don't think that firefox 1.5 is out for breezy yet... or is gonna be....
<keithhhhhhhhh> khan - why not
<funkyhat> khan, I have directed keithhhhhhhhh to the ubuntu wiki page for installing firefox 1.5, that's the preferred installation method
<Fujitsu> Automatix!?
<khan> keithhhhhhhhh, you have to ask them....
<Fujitsu> EasyUbuntu is somewhat safer than Automatix.
<nanotube> keithhhhhhhhh, or use easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ it can automatically install ff15 too.
<anto9us> keithhhhhhhhh, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nanotube> Fujitsu, heh you beat me to it
<dooglus> nanotube: aah, that's moved into a package called 'gnome-btdownload' in dapper
<thechitowncubs> anyone?
<khan> funkyhat, although not the easiest for a beginner
<lull> thechitowncubs: yes
<nanotube> dooglus, so you are using dapper eh. ic :)
<lull> thechitowncubs: ntfstools
<funkyhat> Guys, please don't tell people to use these automated installers... they are mostly unhelpful
<brad_teenbot> varsendagger,  hey man are you around?????
<thechitowncubs> lull thank you!
<funkyhat> khan, it's not hard to copy and paste a set of commands
<funkyhat> even if it is a little daunting
<torpedo|dog> I installed Automatix and actually was quite dissatisfied.
<roostishaw> why?
<nanotube> funkyhat, well, i have never used them myself - but they are probably more friendly for complete noobs...
<torpedo|dog> It messed around in a bunch of config files without telling me
<roostishaw> oh
<torpedo|dog> tried to install Java
<Travis> oh, does anyone know how to make my wine emulated apps not look so ugly? right now they are an ugly grey could I change that to like a lighter grey?
<khan> from a clean install, i just use automatrix, gets everything done, no problem... that is why i suggetsed it, i of course normally use the wiki/forums
<Fujitsu> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Fujitsu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<_jason> why does everyone call the thing automatRix...?
<funkyhat> nanotube, probably more friendly yeah, but less likely to work as a general rule, and don't teach anybody anything
<khan> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<synth> where's the divx codec package on PLF? I cant find it, but i see something for avifile- i just want to watch these freakin divx recordings :)
<keithhhhhhhhh> sorry got a phone call
<keithhhhhhhhh> Ill read the wiki
<funkyhat> I know not everybody needs to learn ;), but it's never a bad thing to pick up a little info on how the system operates
<amphi> synth: mplayer + libffmpeg should do
<torpedo|dog> The only reason I used Automatix was to install Skype
<roostishaw> oops, so what can i do to reverse the changes made by automatrix??????
<torpedo|dog> which had a funky depencency
<torpedo|dog> that didn't exist...
<nanotube> funkyhat, well yea, in the long term, if you cant use the cli, ubuntu really is not for you.
<keithhhhhhhhh> khan - Im losing interest in ubuntu such a hassle installing software, I guess that is the reason linux cant seem to catch on
<dooglus> nanotube: it's working ok with the basic client.
<funkyhat> torpedo|dog, hehe, when that issue first came up, I just edited the package. Exact same thing happened with Opera about the same time actually...
<nanotube> synth, get the w32codecs package, it will install all the codecs
<roostishaw> can you reverse the changes made by automatrix?
<roostishaw> anyone?
<Fujitsu> Xgl is also active in #ubuntu-xgl...
<torpedo|dog> funkyhat, how do you do that?
<pingpongboss> i heard you can't
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, that is the problem.
<nanotube> dooglus, hmm... well, then i guess we have narrowed the problem down to azureus. :)
<torpedo|dog> I know it's some kind of openable archive
<lull> thechitowncubs: try `sudo mount -t ntfs ...`
<torpedo|dog> but what kind?
<_jason> roostishaw: you probably need to read the source and see what it did
<synth> nanotube, i already have.. it doesnt seem to do these divx encoded files i have however
<khan> keithhhhhhhhh, you have to get used to the CLI, it's quite fun after a while, and a lot faster
<nanotube> dooglus, few things to check first: do you have newest version of sun java, do you have newest ver of azureus, newest ver of swt toolkit?
<roostishaw> _jason, you mean my sources.list?
<Fujitsu> keithhhhhhhh, most of the software installation is much easier than Windows.
<nanotube> dooglus, if you do, then i am out of ideas... :|
<_jason> roostishaw: no, the source for automatix.  It's just a bash script iirc
<funkyhat> torpedo|dog, well the proper way to do it would have been to edit it using a dpkg tool of some sort buttt.... I used Gnome archive manager to extract the dependencies file, change the name of the package to the correct one, and put it back
<Fujitsu> Firefox 1.5 is not a package for Breezy, so it is more difficult.
<khan> Fujitsu, if your not afraid of the command line... lol...
<torpedo|dog> funkyhat, what's the archive format?
<torpedo|dog> tgz? tbz2?
<Fujitsu> khan, what about Synaptic?
<roostishaw> quit
<thechitowncubs> lull, Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<thechitowncubs> Mount failed.
<khan> keithhhhhhhhh, imagine how life was before apt-get & synapic (and others)
<Kr4t05> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thechitowncubs> do you have any clue how to get around that?
<funkyhat> torpedo|dog, I'm not exactly sure, I think it's the same as tar.gz though, Archive Manager just opened it without any fuss
<dooglus> nanotube: I don't use sun java, I use the GNU java.
<keithhhhhhhhh> what does Sudo stand for?
<dooglus> nanotube: and it's always worked fine.
<funkyhat> keithhhhhhhhh, superuser do
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah hehehe I was right thanks
<torpedo|dog> funkyhat, I guess I can just keep open to experimentation, eh? Test each kind in turn :)
<dooglus> nanotube: except yesterday dapper deleted itself when I booted it, and since I've reinstalled azureus has been slow
<khanman02> Fujitsu, i have to agree while synaptic is great, it's not perfect, or complete
<funkyhat> torpedo|dog, hehehe, maybe man dpkg will tell you
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: substitute user do
<khanman02> Fujitsu, ubuntu needs a graphical deb installer (gdebi, they are working on it)
<Fujitsu> What's wrong with Synaptic?
<dustobub> i am having trouble installing the newest ati drivers, i've added the http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas driver to my repos, and when I try to install "ubunutu-fglrx-686", it says it depends on linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 and wont install as I have 2.6.12-9, can anyone help?
<funkyhat> dooglus, not superuser do?
<dooglus> funkyhat: it depends who you ask I guess
<khanman02> not so much synaptic but just ubuntu repos
<dooglus> funkyhat: "su" stands for "substitute user"
<Fujitsu> What about them!?
<khanman02> i love apt-get myself....
<lampshade> what do you do as the first step after you add a printer?  I connected the seial cable to the machine, now what?  (from console)?
<Fujitsu> What's wrong with the repos!?
<funkyhat> dooglus, ok then :), I'm happy with either
<dooglus> funkyhat: and "sudo" can be used to run commands as any user, not just root
<khanman02> they don't have everything i need, not their fault i know
<synth> ok, and where can an ubuntu user get a package to record DVDs? cdrecord doesn't like my DVDs
<khanman02> and if you wanna install stuff like firefox 1.5, you have to go to cli
<Fujitsu> Oh, well, yes.
<Fujitsu> That can be a problem.
<khanman02> which for new users is a drawback...
<funkyhat> dooglus, ahh, like su, it just uses root as default
<khanman02> to me, i love the command line
<Fujitsu> Or just wait for Dapper.
<funkyhat> It's not like there's any problem with 1.0.7 (saying that I've installed 1.5 ;))
<we2by_> why didn't ubuntu detect my p4 ht correctly and use smp kernel?
<we2by_> I only see cpu0 in cpuinfo
<we2by_> and no cpu1
<pianoboy3333> I'm wondering if I should upgrade to dapper.... It's really tempting....
<funkyhat> we2by_, ht = SMP no?
<khanman02> keithhhhhhhhh, the stuff that works in linux works way better you will notice than any other os mostly, also the stuff that doesn't is just lack of resources or due to closed software
<dustobub> can anyone help with installing the latest ati fglrx drivers?
<funkyhat> Well, after a fashion ;)
<Fujitsu> Dapper is pretty stable at the moment.
<kevo_tool> pianoboy3333: The release is only a few months away.
<we2by_> funkyhat, I dunno, mostly I used to see smp kernel when using ht
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: yea....
<khanman02> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<funkyhat> we2by_, ah, sorry, I misread your question
<we2by_> funkyhat, but ubuntu should shows up 2 cpu's
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: what is it?
<funkyhat> we2by_, I'm not sure if it should for HT... because it's not as clear cut as dual core...
<lampshade> somone must have installed a printer before, just what's step number one?  Is there like an lspci command to see it or something?
<Fujitsu> funkyhat, you need the SMP kernel for HT.
<kevo_tool> pianoboy3333: What is what?
<pianoboy3333> How do you change the info for the weather app for gnome-panel?
<anto9us> night everyone
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: xgl
<we2by_> funkyhat, but  I used to see 2 cpu's in other distro's and even on windows
<Fujitsu> lampshade, System->Administration->Printers->Add Printer.
<funkyhat> Fujitsu, but should ubuntu display 2 kernels in device manager?
<Fujitsu> No.
<funkyhat> er
<Fujitsu> It should appear as one processor.
<kevo_tool> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<funkyhat> *processors
<Fujitsu> I think.
<Fujitsu> I am unsure.
<FliesLikeALap> we2by_,  have you installed the SMP kernel?
<funkyhat> we2by_, try installing the SMP kernel anyway
<we2by_> FliesLikeABrick, no, I didn't
<FliesLikeALap> I don't think the ubuntu installer ever detects and installs the SMP kernel at install-time
<funkyhat> FliesLikeABrick, no, he asked why it didn't detect it and install it automatically
<we2by_> Ubuntu didn't ask me if I wanted to do so
<navarone> funkyhat,  have you tried cat /proc/cpuinfo   ?  and see what the output is?
<FliesLikeALap> I've never had ubuntu or debian install SMP automatically on any of my dual processor computers
<fojackedddolt> Newbie questions: How do I install packages I downloaded off the internet?
<funkyhat> I think Ubuntu just always installs kernel 386
<FliesLikeALap> fojackedddolt,  dpkg -i <filename>
<funkyhat> navarone, we2by_ not me
<fojackedddolt> is the file name the tarball?
<dustobub> when I try to install the newest ati drivers "ubunutu-fglrx-686", it says it depends on linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 and wont install as I have 2.6.12-9
<FliesLikeALap> oh no fojackedddolt  i thought yo uwere talking about .deb files
<bimberi> we2by_: the CD doesn't include the smp kernel - sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<we2by_> I will install smp kernel tomorow and see how it works
<lampshade> Fujitsu, what if I don't have any Gnome installed or anything like that
<dooglus> !sunjava
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/
<funkyhat> fojackedddolt, the first step is to check that the package you installed isn't in the ubuntu repositories already
<navarone> funkyhat, the install cd is 386 but you can update it with synaptic
<FliesLikeALap> yeah we2by_  funkyhat  ubuntu always installs the 386 kernel at install-time unless you boot the install disk with the command to install 686
<FliesLikeALap> yes we2by_  do that and it will work
<Fujitsu> You want 686-smp of course.
<fojackedddolt> funkyhat: its not,
<funkyhat> fojackedddolt, have you added multiverse and universe repositories (sorry to keep asking questions, just checking :))
<navarone> fojackedddolt, is it a deb package?
<we2by_> after installing the smp kernel, will it use this smp kernel automatically?
<fojackedddolt> funkyhat: I'm not sure... I'm sorry,
<Formidable> hello
<nemik> hello, is there any such add-on for gnome to add a mos-osx-like launch-bar? or anything where a program could be opened with ONE click as opposed to double clicking? i'm customizing a desktop for a very old lady
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: so XGL is instead of GTK+ in ubuntu?
<fojackedddolt> navarone: its a tarball
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: i'm confused....
<kevo_tool> pianoboy3333: No
<funkyhat> fojackedddolt, ok then, follow the link that ubotu is about to send you
<navarone> fojackedddolt, what is the prog?
<gasp> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<funkyhat> !tell fojackedddolt about repositories
<kevo_tool> pianoboy3333: Did you even read the link I gave you?
<pianoboy3333> ...
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: yes
<nanotube> dooglus, hm, dapper deleted itself eh? that's... interesting. :)
<Toma-> !ff15
<ubotu> Toma-: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kevo_tool> pianoboy3333: You read http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/ ?
<Toma-> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dooglus> nanotube: it was partly my fault.  I had put a bad line into /etc/fstab.
<thechitowncubs> Is it possible to use Windows Boot.ini options in the Grub bootloader?
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: now i did :-)
<nanotube> dooglus, what line was that? tell me so that i know never to put it in my own fstab. :) must be quite something, to make dapper screw up so bad
<funkyhat> dooglus, must have been a hell of a line ;)
<dooglus> nanotube: my line mounted the whole of / into /tmp/root, and the boot scripts empty /tmp
<funkyhat> OUCH
<pianoboy3333> kevo_tool: oh, so it's just an extension for fancy gfx
<nanotube> dooglus, ooooh, wow...
<nanotube> dooglus, i would never have thought of that myself. :)
<keithhhhhhhhh> what is the 'ln' command?
<nanotube> keithhhhhhhhh, thats to make a symbolic link to a file (like a shortcut)
<asymmetry> dooglus, daaaaaaaamn
<dooglus> nanotube: I didn't do it on putpose...
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah cool thanks
<Casey> I require help installing ubuntu. I have an ubuntu install CD that I have used to install Ubuntu before. The probem is that the computer I am trying to install it on is no CD bootable.
<Formidable> w0000t!
<nanotube> keithhhhhhhhh, if you ever want to know what a command does, use the unix manual. eg, issue "man ln" at command line to see a man page about ln
<navarone> dooglus...why?
<funkyhat> !nocdinstall
<ubotu> funkyhat: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<we2by_> now it shows up 2 cpu's
<funkyhat> damn
<dooglus> nanotube: I raised a bug report about it, to try to stop it happening to anyone else, but the developers don't seem to want to fix it.
<dooglus> nanotube: see here: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32388
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah ha thanks
<we2by_> but if run cat cpuinfo,  I don't see sse3
<torpedo|dog> Juggling geese. Sounds like a fun hobby.
<keithhhhhhhhh> I forgot it was man ln
<dooglus> navarone: why what?
<keithhhhhhhhh> I tried ln man
<we2by_> is this normal? I mean a p4 3.2 should have sse3. right?
<nanotube> keithhhhhhhhh, heh ic :)
<navarone> dooglus why did you add that line to fstab?
<mikeo1> i have my windows drive mounted as root... but cant seem to view the files as a user
<keithhhhhhhhh> so many little things I know about linux but so many I dont remember well
<mikeo1> can only view them as root
<dooglus> navarone: I was trying to find a simple way to reproduce another dapper bug, where it fails to umount / before rebooting, causing a long fsck when you next boot.
<nanotube> dooglus, yes, i understood you didnt do it on purpose. i was just saying i wouldnt have guessed what kind of fstab line can make ubuntu delete itself. :)
<mikeo1> how do i change the viewing rights?
<Casey> Is there anybody who can help me with my problem of installing Ubuntu on a system that is not CD bootable?
<Formidable> Jagger Lies!
<nanotube> dooglus, i am sorry it happened to you.
<navarone> dooglus...you got your extra long fsck...<s>
<dooglus> nanotube: I was lucky - /bin/ was one of the first directories it deleted - and that's where rm and rmdir live, so the damage was limited.
<CosmoDad> mikeo1: you need to adjust permission settings in /etc/fstab
<manthar> i anybody know psc2100 ( printer, scanner)
<wedge> dooglus: uh.. you did rm -rf / ?
<mikeo1> to what?
<dooglus> nanotube: unfortunately it emptied /etc/ first - and there's a lot of stuff in there that's not easily recovered.
<wedge> rm gets run in memory so even if you delete the binary it will finish.
<dooglus> wedge: no, I edited /etc/fstab.  the boot scripts did the rest.
<mikeo1> /dev/sdb1       /s              ntfs    rw,user,auto    0       0
<mikeo1>  thats what it is right now
<wedge> hmm
<FliesLikeALap> !tell dustobub about ATI
<tatters> if I got a patched executable can I drop it in to /usr/sbin to  replace old executable?
<navarone> dooglus I salute your efforts in any case
<CosmoDad> mikeo1: add "umask=0222" to the options
<amphi> tatters: yeah, but a package upgrade would overwrite it
<dooglus> navarone: thanks :)
<manthar> i have a probleme with my psc all-in-one product i can scan
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<amphi> tatters: why not put it in /usr/local/sbin and use the full path to invoke it?
<Fujitsu> I have a psc1210 that works...
<manthar> i have always the message i/o error
<mikeo1> still dont have permissions
* mustard5 has a 1210 all in one too :)
<tatters> I dunno howq to I only just figured doing this way
<CosmoDad> tatters: if you do that the next major ubuntu upgrade will override it... you might want that, though
<pianoboy3333> Is there going to be a Dapper Flight 5?
<navarone> mikeo1, sure you'd want ntfs partition rw?
<Fujitsu> Yes, pianoboy3333
<mikeo1> no
<manthar> ok i read the tutotial and i applied everiting in but the scan are unfonctional
<mikeo1> is it faster?
<pianoboy3333> hich is it?
<dooglus> nanotube: I remember now - I used to use blackdown java, and that's not installed at the moment.  that's probably why azureus isn't working well.
<pianoboy3333> *which
<tatters> ic so thats the only problem doing my way?
<nanotube> dooglus, heh i see... well that's one argument for frequently backing up /etc and your home dir :)
<asymmetry> navarone, ntfs? rw? bad idea, that...
<nanotube> dooglus, aha! that would make sense
<navarone> asymetry yes I was pointing that out
<mikeo1> should i change rw to r?
<mikeo1> or ro
<asymmetry> ro
<nanotube> dooglus, because i know that when i tried to use azureus with gcj, it just spit out a bunch of errors and quit... so i was surprised you would be able to get it to run...
<dooglus> nanotube: I'm *so* glad that I didn't lose /home.
<asymmetry> mikeo1, writing to an ntfs partition from linux runs the risk of hosing the entire ntfs partition
<dooglus> nanotube: it ran, and ran well for 5 minutes; then the downloads all stopped at once
<nanotube> dooglus, speaking of backups... any good "automatic backup" packages you can cerommend?
<mikeo1> even on the new drivers?
<Davey> nanotube: cron + rsync
<mustard5> mikeo1,  /dev/sdb1    /s ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<mikeo1> in dapper
<dooglus> nanotube: I use "tar" to copy everything to a shared windows drive - 'cos that's where the DVD writer is.
<mikeo1> nevermind
<nanotube> dooglus, hm, i guess they have a newer version of gcj on dapper than they do on breezy, that might have made the difference in getting it to run at all.
<mikeo1> added the umask to the wrong line
<mikeo1> works now
<mikeo1> in ro
<Davey> anybody can help me re-registed my damn delete key with Linux? it currently does... god knows what :/
<dooglus> nanotube: I guess "rsync" is the answer if you have 2 machines.  it will synchronise the two machines, just copying the differences each time you run it
<tatters> so instead I put in /local/sbin and create a sysmlink in usr/sbin pointing to local/sbin?
<Fujitsu> No.
<B_166-ER-X> does anyone have any experience with gtkpod ? pleasee
<Fujitsu> /usr/local/sbin
<dooglus> nanotube: azureus recently updated itself too - so maybe that's the difference
<nanotube> dooglus, well, i am thinking a nice tar in a cron job would work well enough for me. i only have one machine. :)
<pussfeller> you might try captive ntfs which runs thru wine and a lufs module....
<pussfeller> it worked for me
<rewt_> Davey, Did you try to use system>pref>keyboard shortcuts?
<Davey> my delete key is returning this, http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?format=plain&pid=6238
<sinaduel> I need help editing angband, when I try to save the p_class.txt it doesn't work, says I do not have permission
<Davey> rewt_: doesn't help for "normal" keys
<dooglus> nanotube: where are you going to put the tar files though?  somewhere on the net, or what?
<B_166-ER-X> !gtkpod
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, B_166-ER-X
<nanotube> dooglus, i was just wondering if there was anything more "no need to make your own tar files" solution out there.
<tatters> but its a syslink still if I get the directories right
<B_166-ER-X> arrr
<nanotube> dooglus, well, that's a good question. how big would a tar of /etc normally be?
<pussfeller> if you wanna use an ipod you prob want amarok
<Davey> rewt_: oh, that did it. I accidentally registered it to "Sleep" :)
<Fujitsu> nanotube, Dapper should have a built in, good, backup thing.
<Fujitsu> Pretty small... /etc hasn't got much data...
<rewt_> Davey, thanks for confirming it worked :)
<B_166-ER-X> pussfeller , i tried... but amarok on gnome..there is a lot of issues
<nanotube> Fujitsu, that's cool.
<rewt_> Davey, any more problems?
<Davey> rewt_: nope, that was it :D
<Jolly> how do i get Totem Movie Player to stop being my default player on ubuntu and replace my default player as VLC?
<pussfeller> B_166-ER-X: there should be no issues....
<rewt_> Davey, awesome, glad I could help.
<keithhhhhhhhh> when doing a ls command how can I search subdirectories
<dooglus> nanotube: I only (re)installed dapper yesterday, but /etc tars up to 1.2Mb
<B_166-ER-X> well. there is.
<rsync> n00b question, i am trying to install apt-get install mplayer-386
<Davey> rewt_: even if it was just my own idiocy :)
<rsync> but it says it does not work
<rewt_> rsync, use synaptics.
<keithhhhhhhhh> ls ____* -a
<Fujitsu> No!
<Fujitsu> Synaptic.
<rewt_> Davey, heh, we can't all be perfect.
<Fujitsu> Not synaptics.
<B_166-ER-X> and banshee doesnt work either
<rsync> Synaptic?
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: ls -R is recursive
<Unity> anyone knows a good html converter that can format an html for printing? html2ps doesn't work that well; it only outputs the first page
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah thanks
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: but for searching, try "find"
<Fujitsu> System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<rsync> ah i see
<rsync> thanks
<nanotube> dooglus, well, that seems like it would upload reasonably fast
<rewt_> rsync, sys>admin>synaptic package manager
<Jolly> how do i get Totem Movie Player to stop being my default player on ubuntu and replace my default player as VLC?
<nanotube> dooglus, i could scp it to my unix acct at the uni
<Jolly> any takers on that question????
<dooglus> nanotube: yes, and worth doing :)
<keithhhhhhhhh> find hmm
<rewt_> Jolly, right click the file type.
<dooglus> nanotube: /home is probably a different matter though
<bushito> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rewt_> Chnage the open with
<rsync> rewt_, Fujitsu  thanks
<pussfeller> B_166-ER-X: i just bite the bullet and compile amarok from svn, its worth the hassle
<rewt_> rsync, no problem.
<Jolly> yeah i know but eveytime i click a video player it always defaults to Totem
<Trilom> Hey everyone. Fujitsu, got the internet working. :)
<Jolly> i would like to know if there is a way to have it default to VLC
<nanotube> dooglus, yes... unfortunately. :)
<rewt_> Jolly, right click the file, hit preferences. CLick on the "Open With" tab.
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: just try "find" on its own.  it takes a million options, but works without any
<fojackedddolt> Question: how do i set up unbutu so i have all user "permissions"?
<rewt_> fojackedddolt, what do you mean?
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmph Im trying to find my mozilla directory
<rewt_> How do you kee constant root?
<Fujitsu> fojacceddolt, what rewt_ said.
<rewt_> And not sudo?
<rsync> rewt_: but it still does not show standard mplayer as a package
<rsync> just mozilla-mplayer
<MAB> hello ubunites
<dooglus> rewt_: "sudo -i"?
<LiteHedded> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<navarone> keithhhhhhhhh, it's a hidden folder in home.. press ctrl-h I think to show hidden files in nautilus
<rohan> weird question but... does anyone know if there's a way I can check how much bandwidth I'm using when I'm running multiple bittorrent clients?
<nanotube> dooglus, well, ttyl, gtg. nice talkin to ya :)
<Jolly> how do i un install Totem??
<rewt_> dooglus, Are you wanting to be root and not use sudo anymore?
<dooglus> nanotube: you too.  bye.
<fojackedddolt> rewt: when i try and delete folders, or move folders, or do most anything, it says i do not have appropiate permissions
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah hidden files damn sneaky
<rsync> rewt_, Fujitsu: i tried updating repositories list file no no avail
<Jolly> I know how to intall programs with ubuntu but i do now know how to uninstall i am a n00b
<dooglus> rewt_: you asked "How do you kee constant root?".  I was responding.
<rsync> uncommenting some repositories
<navarone> keithhhhhhhhh, any file/folder beiginning with "." is hidden as far as I can tell
<rewt_> Jolly, sudo apt-get remove 'prog'
<Jolly> cool thanks
<rewt_> No problem.
<rewt_> I know how todo constant root.
<rewt_> :-P
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, what areas of the computer are you moving around files and stuff?
<harre> What could be the problem if I get ext2-fs bad entry in directory when booting the install cd... It works perfectly on another computer... I have also tried with the same cdrom with the same result
<Fujitsu> rsync: Breezy?
<B_166-ER-X> pussfeller,  hm, trying now...amarok wont load my ipod .says its not mounted (although i can acess it with nautilus)
<rewt_> I'll be back in an hour.
<MAB> Jolly there are several ways to find totem via the synaptic or the Automatix i think but people frown upon Automatix
<funkyhat> Jolly, or choose to uninstall the program from synaptic :)
<rsync> Fujitsu: yes
<Fujitsu> Make sure multiverse is enabled, rsync. It is certainly there.
<fojackedddolt> mustard5: things in /dev /media, and the "desktop"
<witless> how can i just run an application that's not in the menu without opening a terminal?
<fojackedddolt> I can do all i need in the terminal, but not with the gui
<Fujitsu> Alt+F2, witless.
<navarone> witless press alt-f2
<Jolly> i was gonna use the terminal
<witless> Fujitsu: navarone: thanks!
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, you should have full permisssion on desktop...for /media you are probably not mounting devices with the correct permissions
<Jolly> how do i do it with this synaptic
<rsync> Fujitsu: i updated sources.list
<Fujitsu> Do what, Jolly?
<rsync> Fujitsu: and ran apt-get update
<MAB> you open the synaptic manager in system/admin/synaptic
<Jolly> I want to uninstall Totem Movie Player
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, what devices are you mounting in your /media folder?
<MAB> Oh un-install?
<Fujitsu> dAhh.
<fojackedddolt> mustard5: my second hard drive
<Jolly> rewt_ told me how to do it using the terminal
<Fujitsu> Inadvisable to uninstall it...
<pussfeller> B_166-ER-X: if you have probs with it, you can bug #amarok, i do all the time :)
<Jolly> rewt_ said to do sudo apt-get remove 'prog'
<pussfeller> they are pretty helpful
<hyphenated> is there any reason why I'd lose all of my cached package lists after a reboot?
<rsync> Fujitsu: thanks
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, you used the pastebin before?
<Jolly> the only problem is i dont know what to exactly replace 'prog' with
<BlueEagle> I am having some problems with raid. the /proc/mdstat and fdisk -l can be seen on http://pastebin.com/566943. fdisk -l refers to a /dev/md0p1 but no such node exists. What am I missing here?
<navarone> Jolly open synaptic click status at bottom left and then click installed. Find totem and rightclick and select uninstall or complete removal
<hyphenated> (ie the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ )
<Fujitsu> rsync: ?
<harre> What could be the problem if I get ext2-fs bad entry in directory when booting the install cd... It works perfectly on another computer... I have also tried with the same cdrom with the same result
<fojackedddolt> mustard5: no, i havnt
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, open that up in a browser..
<MAB> yes you can remove the totem via the synaptic manager
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, in terminal do     cat /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> harre: You could have a dirty lense on your cd rom drive.
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, copy and paste the output into that webpage...hit send....then show me the new URL it creates
<Jolly> i dont even know if i have synaptic
<fojackedddolt> ohkay, just a moment
<navarone> Okay i am gone for the night methinks...take care
<Xenguy> Jolly: installed by default
<harre> BlueEagle: but I'm using the same cd-rom on another computer and it works there
<MAB> Jolly got to the system/Admin/Synaptic. Should be there
<steven1> any one know if there is a drop and drag package installer
<sonicGB> Can anyone point me to a 'brochure', pdf or otherwise, that is suitable to introduce windows punters to ubuntu? Everything I've found so far is a bit technical - pretty much pre-requires you to know what linux is before you'll understand what the brochure is on about. Any ideas?
<rsync> Fujitsu: so i want to enable multiverse of breezy-backports to install mplayer
<rsync> ?
<BlueEagle> harre: Hence the cd-rom DRIVE might be the problem.
<Jolly> got it MAB
<Jolly> thanks
<Fujitsu> No.
<BlueEagle> harre: That's where the dirty lense will be.
<Fujitsu> multiverse of breezy.
<MAB> yes you should find the totem in the all
<MAB> then just right click and unstall
<fojackedddolt> mustard5: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9149
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, thanks..
<dooglus> sonicGB: the closest I've seen to that is the CD packaging.  have you seen it?
<BlueEagle> any takers on my raid problem?
<jjjjjjj> do i have to d/l firefox or can i sudo apt-get?
<dooglus> jjjjjjj: firefox comes as standard in ubuntu
<rsync> Fujitsu: you mean Community supported binary universe?
<jjjjjjj> i want 1.5
<BlueEagle> jjjj: YOu can install it via synaptic, aptitude and/or apt-get
<rsync> of BreezyBadger 5.10?
<Fujitsu> No, rsync.
<harre> BlueEagle: you don't understand me, I have two computers A & B on computer A it works perfectly but not on comp B, it also gives the same problem if I take the CD-unit from A to B
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> Of course.
<sonicGB> dooglus, yes, I have a heap of CDs, I'm looking for something to offer up along side of those.
<Fujitsu> rsync.
<philippe_> tem alguem q fla portugues aki?
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, hmm you do everything in root?
<jjjjjjj> right... thx blue
<trashsquad> how do i install realplayer 10
<trashsquad> its a rpm file???
<Fujitsu> You will need to add a new entry, rsync.
<rsync> Fujitsu: i don't have BB 5.10 multiverse
<fojackedddolt> mysdtard5: yes
<dooglus> sonicGB: I've only seen the breezy CDs, but the blurb on the back is quite convincing to the windows users I've shown it to
<sonicGB> dooglus: the people I deal with here aren't that bright, they'll likely not understand on the strength of the CD packaging alone! :-)
<BlueEagle> harre: Well then there might be another problem relating to the chipset. Which mainboard is on the computer where it does not work?
<Fujitsu> You should be able to add a custom line, rsync.
<Fujitsu> I can tell you what to put there.
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, you should have access to everything with root.....its a bad practice you know :)
<trashsquad> how do i install realplayer 10
<BlueEagle> harre: or more spesifically which IDE chipset is on that mainboard?
<rsync> Fujitsu: which is?
<Fujitsu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<Razor-X> Is there anything special compiled into the Ubuntu kernel?
<sonicGB> dooglus: <reading now> yeah, it's a good start, I agree...
<Twisty> Hey does anyone know about or how to get Direct X going for cedega?
<Jolly> okay there is totem, totem-gstreamer, and totem-xine...... do i mark all of those for removal???
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, you don't have a swap partition btw ...and you are not mounting your other drive at startup currently
<fojackedddolt> mustard5: ohkee.. I will poke around some more. I'm a total newbie, so, you know, haha
<Razor-X> Fujitsu: I don't like your projects@
<dooglus> sonicGB: chances are linux isn't ready for your "not bright" collegues
<Razor-X> *!
<Razor-X> *products
<sonicGB> Razor-X: yes, it has an extra measure of friendliness and be-nice-to-you-neighbour-ness compiled in :-)
<bushito> !ATI
<Razor-X> sonicGB: Meh.
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dooglus> sonicGB: they'll miss their world of warcraft or halo or whatever.
<Fujitsu> Hahah
<Twisty> !directx
<ubotu> Twisty: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harre> BlueEagle: it's a i440bx on the nonworking computer
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, can you pastebin the output of this command    sudo fdsik -l
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, doh..type
<trashsquad> how do i install realplayer 10
<trashsquad> how do i install realplayer 10
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, sudo fdisk -l
<sonicGB> dooglus: lol... you're right, but they're still gonna knock on my door and ask me to explain!
<Fujitsu> Is RealPlayer in multiverse, everybody?
<Razor-X> ["Leaving"] 
<Razor-X> 21:31 < rsync> Fujitsu: which is?
<Razor-X> 21:31 < Fujitsu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<Razor-X> 21:31 < Razor-X> Is there anything special compiled into the Ubuntu kernel?
<Razor-X> 21:31 < sonicGB> dooglus: <reading now> yeah, it's a good start, I agree...
<Razor-X> 21:31 < Twisty> Hey does anyone know about or how to get Direct X going for cedega?
<Fujitsu> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> 21:31 < mustard5> fojackedddolt, you don't have a swap partition btw ...and you are not mounting your other
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, you probably don't need sudo since you are logged in as root I suppose :)
<Razor-X> Sorry!
<Razor-X> Gah!
<dooglus> sonicGB: Windows users knock on your door asking you about ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> harre: Well I have got no idea as to intel chipsets. Try googling that with linux and such and see if that might be the crulpit.
<keithhhhhhhhh> what does this do?  "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<mustard5> Razor-X, hmmm. missed 'drive' on the end :)
<Jolly> so do i remove totem, totem-gstreamer, and totem-xine in synaptic???
<Toma-> nice flud
<sonicGB> dooglus: On account of I have a bunch of ubuntu CDs stuck on the outside of the door with "please take one" written there, yes!
<Razor-X> mustard5: :D.
<Travis> what other IM clients are there for gnome besides aMSN and GAIM?
<amphi> sonicGB: there's the 'intro to linux' book at tldp.org, dunno if that's any use to you
<Twisty> !directx
<ubotu> Twisty: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Twisty> Hey does anyone know about or how to get Direct X going for cedega?
<harre> BlueEagle: ok, thanks for the help
* Razor-X can't stand laptop keyboards and mousepads.
<sonicGB> I'll have a look amphi, ta..
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: (sudo) runs a command as root (apt-get) which manages packages (install) and installs a package called (libstdc++5)
<amphi> Razor-X: get a ThinkPad ;)
<kevo_tool> Travis: You can use KDE programs in GNOME.
<mustard5> fojackedddolt, including the 'http://' in the link you paste is helpful too :)
<Razor-X> Twisty: I think Cedega supports DirectX natively, not 100% sure.
<bur[n] er> Travis: gabber, gajim
<dooglus> sonicGB: oh, I see.
<Toma-> Twisty, directX is "emulated" in cedega. no need to "get it going"
<Razor-X> amphi: Maybe. Since I have a Model M for a keyboard on my main machine.
<Twisty> Well it does support it but it's only 8.0 not 9.0....
<keithhhhhhhhh> dooglus ok I mostly understood but why is libstdc++5 on my computer but not installed
<Razor-X> Twisty: Why not put some of that Cedega support you paid for to work? :D.
<zerephath> I didn't find a ubuntu-ppc channel...what is the workaround for playing streamed video over the net when running PPC?
<Twisty> :O
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: it's not on your computer - the command will download it (or take it from the CD if it's on the CD) and install it
<amphi> sonicGB: also http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-roadmap.html perhaps
<Toma-> Twisty, cedega 5.0 has directx 9.0 suppoert
<amphi> Razor-X: ;)
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: apt-get is a downloader and installer all-in-one
<Jolly> how do i totally own some one and achieve root to there box hahahaha
<keithhhhhhhhh> dooglus - oh wow its fast for getting from cd or net
<[CBLA] Statik> join #cbla
<Toma-> Twisty, but you cant use cedega 5.0 without a vaild (paid for) key :)
<kevo_tool> Jolly: Use a gun.
<amphi> Razor-X: thinkpad keyboards are excellent IMHO, and the trackpoint is vastly superior to the touchpad, an has 3 buttons
<Jolly> hahaha
<Twisty> I do have a valid paid for key
<mustard5> Jolly, quite easily if its not secured :)
<wastrel> <3 thinkpad
<Razor-X> amphi: Hmmm... I'll have to saveup for more after Fanimecon, then ;).
<Toma-> Twisty, well get cedega 5.0 and get playing! :D
<Razor-X> I got a vintage Model M built in '93.
<Twisty> I just bought it I started up Counter-Strike Source and it says I only have 8.0
<sonicGB> amphi: just had a look, those things are good, but too much for the audience I have in mind. I know openoffice has some good bling-bling type of brochureware, and I'm kinda wondering if anyone has done something like that for Ubuntu before I go and re-invent the wheel.
<keithhhhhhhhh> dooglas - ah does it refer to the Repositories?
<Fujitsu> Yes, keithhhhhhhh
<bur[n] er> Twisty: check the cedega website about counter-strike?
<Razor-X> Twisty: I do hear, though, that Cedega gives excellent support.
<djmccormick_> why are my samba files coming up read-only?
<djmccormick_> the files that're on another box
<amphi> sonicGB: what is your audience?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Fujitsu - wow very nice
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: because the sharing box shared them as read only
<djmccormick_> i can edit them with windows
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: that's what's nice about apt-get - it can access thousands of packages, all neatly arranged on the ubuntu servers.  you don't have to do all the steps you need to do on windows: (track down a web page, then find the download link, then save it to disk, find it on disk, run it, click 'next' 15 times)
<Toma-> Twisty, http://transgaming.org/forum/ go crazy.
<djmccormick_> bur[n] er, is there a way to explicitly say they're not read only?
<Fujitsu> keithhhhhhhh: That is why apt-get is really great.
<IdleOne> djmccormick_:  its a ntfs partition right?
<Jolly> okay so i tried to uninstall Totem in synaptic and it still shows up under my list of Applications?? why is this???
<Fujitsu> A single command to get who knows how many.
<djmccormick_> IdleOne, it's a samba share on a linux box
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: apt-get uses the file /etc/apt/sources.list - that file tells it which repositories to use
<sonicGB> amphi: academics and students in a university, pretty much an entirely windoze environment... some have been hearing about this new fangled "free software" and "linux" stuff, but they really don't know what they're getting themselves in for.
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: on the computer that does the sharing, yes
<keithhhhhhhhh> is apt-get only in ubuntu?
<kevo_tool> keithhhhhhhhh: No
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: apt-get is a debian thing
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: linux == client and linux == server?
<sonicGB> I'd be happy if I can get them booting of the live cd and realising that there is another way! :-)
<Fujitsu> keithhhhhhhh, it's in Debian, and Debian derivitaves.
<djmccormick_> yes, bur[n] er... though i have // Jan 29 2006 by Dustin McCormick < djmccormick@gmail.com >
<djmccormick_> / Tested with gcc version 3.3.4 on GNU/Linux 2.4.29 i686
<djmccormick_> /
<djmccormick_> / gcc: 	http://gcc.gnu.org/
<djmccormick_> / GNU: 	http://www.gnu.org/
<djmccormick_> / Linux: 	http://www.kernel.org/
<djmccormick_> shit, sorry
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: ubuntu is a descendant of debian
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah pretty cool
<djmccormick_> read only = No
<IdleOne> djmccormick_:  change the permissions on the host machine for the files
<amphi> sonicGB: suse might be good for them - novell might have written some more appropriate intro docs too
<er_CHEF> how to install link on ubuntu??
<djmccormick_> IdleOne, they are 777
<djmccormick_> and i have read only = No
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: how about the file permissions for that user locally?
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: ls -l filename
<Jolly> nevermind i figured it out
<sonicGB> amphi: ok, I'll go see what docs they have. I do have 100 ubuntu CDs here to find homes for though... I can give *some* to my students in class, but I don't have that many students :-)
<Jolly> so what things do i need for security so i dont get pwned
<djmccormick_> bur[n] er, it's showing only owner has write access
<dooglus> keithhhhhhhhh: all linux distributions have something like apt-get I think.  but most use .rpm packages instead of .deb packages.  I don't really know what the difference is, if there is any difference.
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: and you're logging in through samba as the owner?
<er_CHEF> how to install link on ubuntu??????
<AdmiralCrunch> dooglus: not all distros have stufff like apt-get. slackware for instance
<sonicGB> thanks amphi, dooglus for your input, appreciated :-)
<Jolly> my brother is a computer science major and soon as he gets home from RIT he is going to try to pwn my box
<djmccormick_> yes, it even lets me drag files to the server. just keeps opening the files as read only
<amphi> sonicGB: heh
<B_166-ER-X> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<B_166-ER-X> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* Razor-X has always wondered about the purpose of multiple punctuation marks repeated more than once.
* djmccormick_ has always wondered about redundencies in comments
<steven1> 0
<dooglus> AdmiralCrunch: really?  slackware has no way of doing a "install gcc and everything it depends on, recursively" in one step?
<ELpH95o> what'sup folks
<sonicGB> Razor-X: It's to add emphasis !!!111oneone11eleven!!!
<Toma-> ok ?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?.
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: what app are you opening the files with?
<djmccormick_> gedit
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: opening via gnome-vfs?
<Toma-> er_CHEF, what type of link?
<djmccormick_> i was just double clicking c++ files through the file browser
<AdmiralCrunch> dooglus: nope, there a few fan-built packages like slapt-get that kind of do something similar, but they are far from perfect
<er_CHEF> for a webbroser
<dooglus> djmccormick_: redundancies are ok, it's the repeated multiple duplicated redundancies which annoy me, and wind me up.
<er_CHEF> in the terminal
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: can you copy the file local, edit it, save it, and then drag it back to the remote?
<Jolly> how can i keep my box from getting pwned
<kevo_tool> Jolly: Lock your doors.
<AdmiralCrunch> dooglus: a lot of people on slack do all their shit themselves, compile everything.
<amphi> Jolly: remove the hd
<dooglus> AdmiralCrunch: ok!  I've seen "yum" on RHEL and "urpmi" on Mandrake, and assumed they all had their own version of the same kind of thing.
<Jolly> come on i need real security answers
<bur[n] er> Jolly: i think i'm supposed to say d0n't be l3ws3r or something like that
<bluefoxicy> Jolly:  buy a linksys router, put it between your cable modem and you, don't forward any ports back.  :>
<djmccormick_> bur[n] er, it lets me, yep. though of course it'd be nice to just be able to edit the file
<kevo_tool> Jolly: Outsource your security to some security firm.
<djmccormick_> why can it let me replace files, make files, etc. but not let me edit the file
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: it does in dapper ;)
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: due to gedit's lack of gnome-vfs support
<dooglus> AdmiralCrunch: even if you compile everything for yourself, it's still good to have the system know the dependancies.  "apt-get build-dep" is a life-saver, for instance
<wastrel> djmccormick_:  the directory permissions may allow write but the files inside the directory can have their own permissions
<bimberi> er_CHEF: there's links, links2 or lynx, take your pick
<mustard5> Jolly, disable CD access from bios, password bios, and password the grub menu
<AdmiralCrunch> dooglus: oh deffinitly, I used to use slack, its great for learning, but damn is it a curve
<mustard5> Jolly, I mean disable CD boot from bios actually
<djmccormick_> bur[n] er, so i should be able to edit with another proggie
<NBZ4live> hi  all
<Jolly> i changed my wireless linksys router's pw so i guess that is a step in the right direction for most n00bs like me
<er_CHEF> lynx
<IdleOne> djmccormick_:  try using nano
<bimberi> er_CHEF: sudo aptitude install lynx
<bur[n] er> djmccormick_: not yet
<bur[n] er> for dapper
<dooglus> AdmiralCrunch: I had some guy on MSN Messenger a few weeks ago telling me that Slackware was better than Ubuntu because - um - well, it's got a command line and - um - well, it just is.
<NBZ4live> Can someone help me? I must use Arial or Times New Roman in Ubuntu
<dooglus> AdmiralCrunch: I was interested to hear his reasoning, but it turned out he didn't have any.
<djmccormick_> IdleOne, not to be rude but i clearly am trying to do gui editing
<bimberi> NBZ4live: install msttcorefonts (from the multiverse repository)
<FliesLikeALap> !tell FliesLikeALap about glxgears
<IdleOne> djmccormick_:  k then
<dooglus> IdleOne: I missed your question, but is "gedit" the answer?
<AdmiralCrunch> dooglus: if you have an old box laying around, I suggest you try it just for fun. Just to see how wonderful a Debian-based system is.. it is fast, but a little optimization on Debian-based and you have effectivly the same speed
<NBZ4live> bimberi: With Synaptic?
<bimberi> NBZ4live: yes
<bimberi> ubotu tell NBZ4live about multiverse
<IdleOne> dooglus: ??
<NBZ4live> bimberi: Thank you)))
<bimberi> NBZ4live: yw :)
<Jolly> its really weird sometimes i click a picture link in firefox and the browser just disappears... does anyone know why???
<Jolly> firefox on my xp box works awesome but on linux i am not to happy so far
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: what picture link do you speak of, in your gnome panel... or what?
<nathaniel> Hello, is there anyway to make use of the windows key in Breezy
<AdmiralCrunch> nathaniel: yes
<nathaniel> how?
<NBZ4live> Thanks for the help. ciao)))
<Jolly> sorry admiral i am a total n00b with linux i dont even know what gnome is??
<Jolly> i click a thumbnail link in photobucket and the firefox browser shuts down
<lampshade> Anyone know how to install a printer via command line only?
<Xenguy> Jolly: gnome is a 'desktop environment' ; 1 of the GUIs
<AdmiralCrunch> nathaniel: I will search something up for you.
<Jolly> yes then i have it
<torpedo|dog> Jolly, GNOME is what runs your desktop and menus.
<Jolly> i am not using KDE
<wastrel> lampshade:  you'd have to edit your cups configuration files
<nathaniel> admiralCrunch: Thanks
<AdmiralCrunch> nathaniel: take a look through this thread
<Jolly> i am definatly using GNOME
<Xenguy> Jolly: there's also KDE, XFCE, and a host of lesser 'window managers'...
<AdmiralCrunch> nathaniel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560&highlight=%22Windows+key%22
<lampshade> lpadmin is rejecting my command   (set model) failed: server-error-internal-error
<Xenguy> Jolly: all of which mean you can make linux look like you want :-)
<dooglus> !fuse
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dooglus
<hgill> hey .. i need some help with XGL: I had started with ATI drivers (fglrx) lastest ver from website... I followed through ubuntu forum guide to install XGL from cvs. Im almost done to the part i have to execute the script. The thing is tht my video drivers have myteriously changed to MESA while doing the whole process .. is this correct... ?
<Jolly> yeah i know what you guys mean by GNOME now
<dooglus> !/dev/fuse
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dooglus
<Jolly> its my gui interface
<keithhhhhhhhh> finally firefox is installed  :D
<ELpH95o> anyone know how to build a low latency kernel in ubuntu?
<AdmiralCrunch> keithhhhhhhhh: what 1.5 or something?
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya
<C_J_Pro> Is it just me or does Firefox seem more stable in Dapper than it does in Breezy?
<Jolly> and i am using firefox with a GNOME desktop environment and for some reason when i click on certain picture links the browser will just disappear
<AdmiralCrunch> C_J_Pro: Its been quite stable for me
<keithhhhhhhhh> I wonder though if 1.07 is still lerking around my system
<Jolly> if i click the same link in the epiphany web browser it doesnt do that
<AdmiralCrunch> C_J_Pro: I am also on dapper, dist-upgraded from Breezy
<Jolly> why does firefox suck when it comes to this
<Jolly> when i use firefox on my xp partition it works awesome
<Xenguy> Jolly: I haven't had any major stability problems with FF so far (tho I hear rumours of memory leakage before 1.5)
<Twisty> Does anyone know if there is a way I can set up my 5.1 speakers, like on windows I just set them up to 5.1
<dooglus> Jolly: sounds like a bug in firefox.
<Jolly> i am pretty sure mine is before 1.5
<nathaniel> AdmiralCrunch: Thanks a lot
<hgill> anyone here.. expert in xgl and ati?? i need some help..
<wastrel> what picture?
<AdmiralCrunch> nathaniel: no problem man
<Jolly> yeah i am using 1.07
<Jolly> 1.0.7
<wastrel> hgill:  dapper?
<Fujitsu> hgill, see #ubuntu-xgl
<Xenguy> Jolly: the default Breezy version is 1.0.7
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly:  You may want to upgrade
<Jolly> can i use synaptic to upgrade?
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<C_J_Pro> Apparently Dapper runs really well in any case...Dapper is running quicker on an AMD K6-2 500 MHz than Breezy is on a P4 2.8 GHz...
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly:  you have to follow a guide, its fairly simple
<Fujitsu> #ubuntu-xgl is more active than #xgl-ubuntu
<Xenguy> Jolly: there's a howto, but it didn't seem to work smoothly for me -- YMMV
<hgill> thnx guys
<_jason> Fujitsu: oh, didn't know they both existed
<wastrel> dear newbies, if you all upgrade to dapper your mozilla will work better
<bluefoxicy> C_J_Pro:  wow, dapper is running quicker on a quicker CPU. . .
* wastrel is being sarcastic fyi ;] 
<C_J_Pro> lol
<C_J_Pro> now I've gotta go sin
* bluefoxicy HATES the P4 architecture :)
<Xenguy> wastrel: upgrading to unstable is just a bad idea -- I'll wait a couple of months instead
<Xenguy> wastrel: ahhh
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: Here is one guide, I beleive there are several: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bluefoxicy> C_J_Pro:  this is not #announce_when_You_masturbate thx.
* C_J_Pro boots up Windows on a Dell Laptop
<bluefoxicy> . . .
<bluefoxicy> oh god no
<C_J_Pro> at least it isn't ME <_<
<_jason> !xgl =~ s/#xgl-ubuntu/#xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<Xenguy> bluefoxicy: yes it's true
<Jolly> thanks i will try that
<bluefoxicy> C_J_Pro:  do that other thing I said; anything but windows + dell
<Xenguy> _jason: nice
<keithhhhhhhhh> any quick advice on mounting my XP partition into Ubuntu
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: No Problem
<bluefoxicy> keithhhhhhhhh:  don't do it read-write or you will destroy shit.
<wastrel> Xenguy:  it's kindof like all these people who are teaching commands like  rm -rf  and chown -R  to newbies who have just laid eyes on bash for the first time
<keithhhhhhhhh> blue - really
<Jolly> another quick question about X-chat Irc
<C_J_Pro> Actually, my Dell PCs run better than most others
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: what is that
<Jolly> which i am using to chat with you guys
<keithhhhhhhhh> blue - that really sucks
<bluefoxicy> keithhhhhhhhh:  yes, the NTFS driver doesn't know how to write to NTFS right.
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: yeah
<Jolly> when you reply to me it shows up in red
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: yes
<bimberi> ubotu tell keithhhhhhhhh about mountwindows
<Xenguy> wastrel: the only way to learn proper command-line is to totally blow something up ;P
<Travis> you have to install kernel support
<Jolly> but when i chat to you does it come up red?
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly:  Its because we are saying stuff with your nickname in it
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly:  you arent
<C_J_Pro> My uncle worked 3rd row tech support at Dell...yet he hates it when I have problems with my computers and now that I have Ubuntu on one of my Dells, he just says no to every problem we have >_<
<Travis> does the new version of Ubuntu Dapper Drake support NTFS writting?
<Jolly> AdmiralCrunch: is this in red?
<AdmiralCrunch> yes
<AdmiralCrunch> well... orange for me
<Jolly> okay thanks
<Jolly> i was always wondering how that worked
<bimberi> Travis: yes, but it's for the brave
<AdmiralCrunch> Travis: NTFS writing is... risky at best
<pingpongboss> how do we enable ntfs writing?
<kbrooks>  Scheduled for April 2006, Dapper will also feature a GUI installer optimised for simplicity and speed.
<barosl> Travis, i guess only "writing", not "adding"
<kbrooks> this true?
<pingpongboss> currently, only the super user can even access my windows partition
<wastrel> Xenguy:  it's all fun and games until you rm -rf your mounted windows drive
<IdleOne> kbrooks:  should be
<barosl> is there any way to identify someone by ident(nick!name@host)?
<bimberi> kbrooks: hopefully, but not in flight4
<Xenguy> wastrel: heh, you must be the psychic one in the family ;-)
<AdmiralCrunch> pingpongboss: you can always check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28NTFS%29 but to be honest I am not sure
<pingpongboss> alright! thanks
<AdmiralCrunch> pingpongboss: no prob
<Xenguy> wastrel: fortunately I knew a friend of the guy who did the Ghost'd Images at that shop ;-)
<_avatar> i'm running dapper with an ati radeon 9600 mobility card. i'm using the xorg-driver-fglrx driver, but fglrxinfo says i'm still using the Mesa GL subsystem. how can I fix it to use ati's opengl driver?
<wastrel> heh
<Xenguy> wastrel: it was a stealth linux install too, so I was screwed unless I got some underground help :P
<AdmiralCrunch> _avatar: do you have fglrx in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_avatar> AdmiralCrunch, yeah
<Xenguy> wastrel: er, dual-boot
<ELpH95o> all linux distrros are good
<ELpH95o> depends on what you're looking for
<ELpH95o> at the core it's all linux pretty much
<amphi> ELpH95o: 'at the kernel', shurely
<AdmiralCrunch> _avatar: have you rebooted, or did you just restart X
<wastrel> _avatar:  i used fglrxconfig on breezy.  worked dandy
<_avatar> AdmiralCrunch, i've rebooted. i've also gotten it to work using ATI's driver installer, but i'd rather use the version in the apt repository
<Pop-Pete> I'm new to Ubuntu, just wanted to know if it is a better distro for installing MythTV. I have had ZERO luck with KnoppMyth
<_avatar> wastrel, yeah, it worked fine with breezy.
<wastrel> maybe the kids on the dapper channel know
<_avatar> wastrel, yeah, no one has been able to help me in #ubuntu-1
<_avatar> oh well
<AdmiralCrunch> _avatar: odd, mine is working, even after the kernel update which some are experiencing problems with today... have you run sudo fglrxconfig
<wastrel> hopefully they fix this before dapper is released :]   i like my dri
<_avatar> AdmiralCrunch: yup
<B_166-ER-X> ok, now i have amarok 1.3.8   It does 'detect' my ipod, technically.   But After a long 'analysis'  'scan' of the ipod (i think that was it)    well..uh, nothing.. i dont see it, or anything 'on it'
<ELpH95o> distrowars are pointles
<B_166-ER-X> or there is something i am missing
<ELpH95o> whatever does the job is good
<AdmiralCrunch> B_166-ER-X: Can you mount it
<Jolly> I just installed Firestarter... is there a way i can find it through the GUI?
<B_166-ER-X> according to nautilus, it is mounted
<Jolly> or is that terminal only??
<mustard5> Jolly, it should be in your Applications>>System Tools menu
<Jolly> i dont see it
<mustard5> Jolly, it might a appear after you restart gnome
<sonicGB> OK, I found some pretty good brochureware at http://help.ubuntu.com/quicktour/C/quicktour.html, I was able to turn that in to a printable document pretty quickly
<Jolly> so do i need to reboot or can i just sgin out and sign back in
<AdmiralCrunch> B_166-ER-X: Try ungplugging it, plugging it back in.. open your terminal pop in "dmesg" see what comes up for your ipods drive, and mount it using "sudo mkdir /media/ipod/ | sudo mount -t vfat /dev/WHATEVERYOURIPODIS /media/ipod"
<jsestri2> I need help with my audio: Breezy 5.10 seems to recognize my onboard Realtek ALC880, but something is broken between programs and the hardware, i'm pretty sure something with alsamixer is messed up, but i dont know whats wrong with it, any ideas?
<jjjjjjj> well not sure what happened this morning but vsftpd is finally up
<mustard5> Jolly, just log out and log back in
<sonicGB> amphi: http://help.ubuntu.com/quicktour/C/quicktour.html <---- that's pretty good for my needs
<Jolly> okay brb
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<jjjjjjj> i formatted... installed freebsd a few times and tried installing ubuntu vs edubuntu.  <sigh>
<wastrel> mmm brochure
<wastrel> are there ubuntu user groups?
<Delvien> Are linux update servers down ? cant download 2.6.15-16
<eodchop> Good evening everyone
<tomkelleher> hey guys, I'm having problems booting Ubuntu, I can't get the Live CD to boot unless I boot with "vga=771 npapic nlapic" but once I get past the inital loading (the ubuntu splash) my screen goes insane, it goes between grey and blue with lines in random places
<roostishaw> can someone hlep me with getting ubuntu to see my wireless card?
<B_166-ER-X> AdmiralCrunch .. about the 'dmesg'       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9150
<roostishaw> its not in the list anymore
<Rodrigo_ima> good night
<eodchop> rootis: have you configured it yet?
<roostishaw> i mean sys>admin>net.
<Bung> the default bittorrent client that came with ubuntu sucks, and Azureus is too hard on my ram... does anyone have any suggestions for something in between?
<roostishaw> ya, it worked like two days ago
<roostishaw> it just dosn't appear in that list anymore, so i can activate it
<jsestri2> can anyone help me fix amixer/alsamixer/my sound?
<Rodrigo_ima> I'm installing SWAT to configure SAMBA, one of the steps is to restart i
<tomkelleher> does anybody have any idea what I can do?
<roostishaw> know wut i mean?
<AdmiralCrunch> B_166-ER-X: Well evidently, it mounted itself... /dev/sda2 I beleive... ever try GTKPod?
<eodchop> what kind of notebook is it?
<roostishaw> me?
<eodchop> yea
<amphi> roostishaw: what sort of card?
<roostishaw> its a desktop
<B_166-ER-X> Gtkpod jsut Hang when i try to Sync it with my pod
<Jolly> Mustard5 thanks its there now
<roostishaw> D-link DWL-G520
<mustard5> tomkelleher, without a command prompt its hard to think how to fix it
<eodchop> ok..for a desktop
<roostishaw> ya
<B_166-ER-X> i know my ipod have some ERRORS but i CANT repair them, if no apps are working..
<AngryElf> where do I change the type of monitor that I am using so that it has the right refresh ratess?
<amphi> roostishaw: sorry, don't know about that one
<ELpH95o> is opensuse any good?
<Rodrigo_ima> the inetd but this command line don't works. /etc/init.d/inetd restart Can someone help me ?
<roostishaw> k
<roostishaw> it just isn't in the list anymore
<Fujitsu> tomhelleher, what kind of PC?
<tomkelleher> mustard5: so if I can't see a command promt you think there is no solution?
<Fujitsu> Video card?
<mustard5> Jolly, I think you can also do killall gnome-panel and that restarts the gnome-panel
<roostishaw> no, wireless
<wastrel> Rodrigo_ima:  what error are you getting?
<slavik> can gtkwifi configure stuff for wpa networks?
<tomkelleher> HP dv5000z notebook Fujitsu
<Rodrigo_ima>  I'm installing SWAT to configure SAMBA, one of the steps is to restart i the inetd but this command line don't works. (sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart) Can someone help me ?
<Jolly> well i got it working now
<Jolly> is firestarter a good linux firewall?
<mustard5> tomkelleher, quite possibly..what type of graphics card does your system use?
<Fujitsu> *tomkelleher
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to jsut 'format' the ipod ? or something
<slavik> Jolly: firestarter is not a firewall
<jjjjjjj> where is the kernel?  when i installed freebsd today i had the option to edit a rc.conf file for fine tuning.
<jsestri2> is there a way to get old versions of packages?
<roostishaw> !firestarter
<Jolly> its a program to start one up
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<slavik> jjjjjjj: ubuntu is not freebsd
<mustard5> tomkelleher, its a good indication that an install won't go smoothly anyway :)
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: Do you have a router?
<jjjjjjj> i realize that
<tomkelleher> mustard5: an ATI Raedon Xpress 200M at 128MB
<jjjjjjj> but can the kernel be edited in ubuntu?
<slavik> jjjjjjj: ubuntu does give the option thing
<Jolly> yes a linksys wireless one
<slavik> jjjjjjj: no
<slavik> jjjjjjj: look into gentoo, it was started by an ex freebsd dev. :)
<slavik> jjjjjjj: they even ported the ports system, now it's portage :)
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: To be honest, you may be good with just your router if you configured it fine
<slavik> tomkelleher: X doesn't start?
<jjjjjjj> mmmmno i'll pass... my eyes were crossed playing with freebsd.
<eodchop> roostishaw: takte a look at this link, follow the thread..if it doesnt work i would configure it with ndiwwrapper. I should work out of the "box"
<Jolly> i changed the pw on it
<mustard5> tomkelleher, k...ATI cards are often troublesome with linux
<cyberglyph> Im new to nix.  I installed and now it says im not the owner and i cant get into my drives or setup a network connection.
<Jolly> cause its wireless
<tomkelleher> slavik: nope, well unless it does and my graphics card just goes insane
<slavik> tomkelleher: you using ati?
<Jolly> and i heard people can war drive by your house and shut your internet connection down
<slavik> I mean the driver module in X
<tomkelleher> slavik: yea unfortuetly
<dooglus> jjjjjjj: you can fiddle with the kernel in ubuntu if you want to.  install package 'linux-source'
<AdmiralCrunch> Jolly: While you are at it, turn on WEP and change your SSID, you never know when a wardriver is by, and ussually unless they really want your connection they wont crap wep
<slavik> tomkelleher: change it to vesa then install the ati fglrx driver
<ikaruga2099> Hi all, I just wanted to know if anyone has compiled the latest Scribus on ubuntu. It's asking me for some packages not on the repository.
<AngryElf> hey all, is there a place to setupp what monitor I'm using so that I don't have to track down refresh rates???
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> HPs are often evil.
<cyberglyph> how do i set owner permissions to my logon?
<slavik> AdmiralCrunch: my friend set certain mac addresses to be allowed on the network at all :P
<mustard5> slavik, you can change the driver on liveCD at startup?  I didnt know that :)
<Jolly> AdmiralCrunch, thanks i will try that
<Rodrigo_ima> I'm installing SWAT to configure SAMBA, one of the steps is to restart the inetd but this command line doesn't works. (sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart) Can someone help me ?
<tomkelleher> slavik: so the Live wont work? and what do you mean switch o vesa? external monitor?
<jsestri2> cyberglyph, you need to be 'root' user. Two options: start commands needing access with 'sudo' (give your own password) or you can use sudo passwd root to set the root user password
<slavik> mustard5: is it a livecd? I didn't know that
<AdmiralCrunch> slavik: it isnt hard to spoof mac addresses :P
<slavik> tomkelleher: I had a problem with ubuntu install.
<slavik> AdmiralCrunch: but you have to know it from a list of 5 :)
<mustard5> tomkelleher, if its possible to get to a login prompt or command line somehow we would be in business
<Bung> the default bittorrent client that came with ubuntu sucks, and Azureus is too hard on my ram... does anyone have any suggestions for something in between?
<dooglus> slavik: can you sniff a mac address from the network?
<cyberglyph> ill try that. thanks.
<slavik> tomkelleher: I edited the xorg conf (I was able to get cli) and instead of "ati" I put in "vesa"
<AdmiralCrunch> if you can see the traffic, you can
<jsestri2> cyberglyph: its usually not best to run only as root
<slavik> dooglus: I wouldn't know ...
<Rodrigo_ima> I'm installing SWAT to configure SAMBA, one of the steps is to restart the inetd but this command line doesn't works. (sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart) Can someone help me ?
<Fujitsu> Very easy to see the MAC, if you can see the traffic properly.
<jsestri2> cyberglyph: you only really want to run as root if you need to
<slavik> dooglus: he doesn't have a wireless system that is always connected :)
<dooglus> slavik: watch the network traffic, catch a mac address, and use that.
<tomkelleher> mustard5: all I can do is boot "live vga=771 noacpi nlacpi"
<slavik> dooglus: you'd have to watch it 24/7 ...
<jsestri2> is there a way to get old versions of packages?
<slavik> tomkelleher: that noapic and nolapic
<slavik> jsestri2: probably not, why would you want that?
<AdmiralCrunch> slavik: I know its unlikely, but people that are your neighbors and shit can be determined sometimes to get a connection :p
<mustard5> tomkelleher, yep...I understand.
<slavik> AdmiralCrunch: true ... but his neighbors use windows :)
<dooglus> jsestri2: they might be lying about in /var/cache/apt/archives - or they might be on the mirrors - but other than that I don't think so.
<jsestri2> slavik: well i updated ALSA and it sort of helped my onboard sound card issues, but it also caused mroe problems
<AdmiralCrunch> slavik: hehehe
<dooglus> jsestri2: check the apt package cache - the old version might be there
<jsestri2> dooglus: alright
<sethk> AdmiralCrunch, It isn't all that unlikely
<slavik> jsestri2: I see ... you can probably get the old deb from their sourceforge site
<sethk> AdmiralCrunch, I can see 7 different networks from here
<mustard5> tomkelleher, I have a thought
<AdmiralCrunch> slavik: I can get 16 with my antenna from my room, but I have my own connection so I have no need to use them
<slavik> can gtkwifi handle wpa networks?
<jsestri2> slavik: ok, you wouldn't happen to know anything about amixer/alsamixer would you?
<amphi> sethk: all open? ;)
<slavik> AdmiralCrunch: nice ... I wish I had that many
<sethk> amphi, no, but believe it or not, only mine and one other has a password
<mustard5> tomkelleher, when it starts going 'crazy', try pressing ctrl + alt + f1
<slavik> jsestri2: no, sorry
<mustard5> tomkelleher, see if that takes you to a 'terminal prompt'
<tomkelleher> mustard5: then what
<jsestri2> slavik: alright, thanks anyways
<slavik> np
<AdmiralCrunch> slavik: unfortunately... no kismet :( only stumbler and I have been off windows for some time
<Rodrigo_ima>  I'm installing SWAT to configure SAMBA, one of the steps is to restart the inetd but this command line doesn't works. (sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart) Can someone help me ?
<Pop-Pete> Is Ubuntu a good Distro for MythTV?
<mustard5> tomkelleher, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the dialog
<IdleOne> !mythtv
<ubotu> hmm... mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<sethk> Rodrigo_ima, I think ubuntu uses xinetd, not inetd
<sethk> Rodrigo_ima, in which case, the thing isn't going to work anyway
<mustard5> tomkelleher, try switching to vesa drivers when you find that option in the dialog
<tomkelleher> mustard5: alright I'll try that now, thanks I'll get back on here and let you know
<mustard5> tomkelleher, you might have to type startx to start up the GUI
<Pop-Pete> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> my pleasure, Pop-Pete
<mustard5> tomkelleher, good luck
<slavik> ubotu, go die
<ubotu> slavik: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> tomkelleher, choose the default answers for anything you don't know the answer to in the dialog
<IdleOne> ubotu:  you rock
<ubotu> thanks idleone :)
<IdleOne> np
<AdmiralCrunch> ubotu, you are my hero
<ubotu> AdmiralCrunch: I think you lost me on that one
<mustard5> tomkelleher, if in doubt hit enter and move on to the next question :)
<wastrel> inetd is the default i believe, i installed xined with apt a couple days ago
<morphix> hmm
<mustard5> tomkelleher, you can run it as many times as you like
<b1ind> anyone know if it is possible to use a computer as a remote control w/ lirc?
<slavik> can gtkwifi handle wap networks?
<Kr4t05> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Kr4t05> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Kr4t05> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdb' failed
<Kr4t05> Help?
<slavik> and how do I set up my "network" to share a printer connected to a windows system?
<keithhhhhhhhh> is there any short cut keys for moving between desktops?
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> somebody said print was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<wastrel> keithhhhhhhhh:  ctrl-alt & arrow keys
<IdleOne> !windowsprint
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<holobyted> is it possible to change the window notification style? ie, not make the window title bold and the like
<slavik> Kr4t05: do a remount and don't paste so much
<mustard5> Kr4t05, sudo umount /media/cdrom -l
<keithhhhhhhhh> cool thanks
<wastrel> keithhhhhhhhh:  you can also add some in the keyboard shortcuts prefs panel
<axisys> how do i play this with mplayer?
<axisys> http://webcast.berkeley.edu/events/rss/events.php?category=All
<Kr4t05> mustard5, slavik, thanks and sorry
<morphix> what are the library files for jpeg & png?
<wastrel> morphix:  libjpeg & libpng ?
<rohan> is there anyway to play m4a format??
<axisys> it fails like this http://pastebin.com/567994
<Kr4t05> mustard5: How do I remount it so I can open the drive tray?
<morphix> nope
<jasz> hello all
<wastrel> morphix:  what are you trying to do?
<jsestri2> when you use amixer, the option -D allows you to select a device, how do you name the device?
<morphix> compile WxBase
<mustard5> Kr4t05, the button should work now
<mustard5> Kr4t05, it only locks up the button when its mounted
<wastrel> morphix:  you need the -dev packages
<morphix> yeh i know
<Kr4t05> mustard5: No, it doesn't.
<wastrel> morphix:  do you know how to search the package system?
<jasz> this is great, i plugged in my iPod shuffle.. and ubuntu detected it and rhythmbox too.. great.. but... (hehe)  .. i have some songs i ripped with itunes.. in the m4a format... how do i play these songs in ubuntu?
<mustard5> Kr4t05, hmmm..it might be mounted still?
<mustard5> Kr4t05, type mount
<mustard5> Kr4t05, see if its listed
<morphix> Which libraries should wxWidgets use?
<morphix>                                        jpeg               none
<morphix>                                        png                none
<morphix> :(
<morphix> says that during compile
<Kr4t05> mustard5: Not there.
<wastrel> morphix:  you need to find the dev packages in the package system .  do you know how to search the package system?
<slavik> IdleOne: no info on getting access to the windows printer :(
<mustard5> Kr4t05, hmmm...ok..well there is usually an emergency eject hole on the front of the drive..you could try that
<morphix> yeh
<morphix> apt-cache search
<mustard5> Kr4t05, look for a tiny hole in the front of the drive
<sethk> Kr4t05, unbend a paper clip
<Kr4t05> mustard5: I know, but I didn
<wastrel> morphix:  right.   then grep for dev in the output
<morphix> i just installed libjpeg62-dev .. doesnt seem to work
<slavik> Kr4t05: use the paperclip and some gub to build a nuclear missile ...
<slavik> s/gub/gum/
<morphix> hope libjpeg-mmx-dev will work
<Kr4t05> mustard5: I didn't want to resort to that.
<IdleOne> jasz: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/Howtos/convert_aac/ try that
<mustard5> Kr4t05, ok...lets try something else then
* harre is gone, autoaway/1h (l!on)
<Kr4t05> mustard5: I remounted and still can't get it to eject via right click.
<IdleOne> jasz:  google is your friend ()
<mustard5> Kr4t05, it really sounds like a situation for poking something in the hole :)
<B_166-ER-X> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<mustard5> Kr4t05, sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l
<jasz> hm
<mustard5> Kr4t05, see if that works
* jasz grunts
<Madpilot> Kr4t05: have you tried "sudo eject" in a terminal?
<mustard5> Madpilot, thats another good idea :)
<jasz> at least the ipod works..
<arentie> What application does everyone recommend to burn iso images?
<Kr4t05> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Kr4t05> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Kr4t05> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdb' failed
<Kr4t05> ick
<Kr4t05> Oops
<Kr4t05> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<Kr4t05> That
<sethk> Kr4t05, then /dev/hdb is not your cd drive
<bimberi> arentie: nautilus (the file manager) right-click, write to CD/DVD
<Madpilot> arentie: use Gnome's file manager - find your ISO, right click on it, and choose Burn To Disc
<IdleOne> !tell Kr4t05  about pastebin
<cyphase> :O
<Kr4t05> IdleOne, sorry
* cyphase has a video card that specifically supports linux
<cyphase> and has linux drivers on the cd
<inva|id> where would I start investegating if I have no sound?
<jjjjjjj> night
<vlauzums> question - is there any package for ubuntu that's the equivalent of powerpoint?
<mustard5> inva|id, lsmod to see if sound card drivers are loading....and lspci to see if the sound card is detected
<Kr4t05> mustard5: the little hole worked.
<Kr4t05> mustard5: Thanks
<arentie> I've tried that and my CD Burner doesn't like it
<mustard5> Kr4t05, yeah..it sounded like a situation that really needed that
<bimberi> vlauzums: openoffice.org2  (impress)
<mustard5> Kr4t05, maybe the CD is flaky
<Kr4t05> mustard5: Maybe.
<vlauzums> bimbery: thanks a lot :)
<bimberi> vlauzums: np :)
<sethk> Kr4t05, the little hole always works.  it's a mechanical latch.  :)
<sethk> Kr4t05, it can't not work, even if it wants to...
<Kr4t05> mustard5: I always have issues when I burn with nautilus.
<Madpilot> Kr4t05: I've got a couple of audio CDs that needed 'sudo eject' - no idea why. Never had to use the emergency release
<epp> what can i do to speed up gnome. i only have 64mb ram.
<Kr4t05> mustard5: Next time I burn a CD, I'll burn it at a slower speed, maybe that will fix it.
<mustard5> Kr4t05, quite possibly
<vvvvvvv> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<roostishaw> HOW  DO I OPEN A TAR.BZ2?
<roostishaw> anyone?
<Kr4t05> roostishaw: tar --help
<mustard5> roostishaw, on gnome?
<roostishaw> ya
<roostishaw> on gnome
<Pop-Pete> Is there anything special I need to configure to install Ubuntu on a SATA drive?
<mustard5> roostishaw, double click on it and it opens
<Kr4t05> Gah, use the terminal, you mook.
<dooglus> roostishaw: TYPE TAR XF <TARFILE> IN A GNOME-TERMINAL
<axisys> roostishaw: tar jvxf
<inva|id> roostishaw: tar jvxf file.tar.bz
<roostishaw> its bz2
<inva|id> roostishaw: same thing
<axisys> roostishaw: yeap
<dooglus> roostishaw: IT DOESN'T MATTER IF ITS BZ2
<Pop-Pete> I am trying to partition my SATA drive but it doesn't seem to recognize the drive
<axisys> roostishaw: did u try yet?
<Fujitsu> dooglus, yes it does!
<Kr4t05> dooglus: Most people find the excessive use of caps offensive on most networks.
<roostishaw> wait, i will
<dooglus> Fujitsu: wanna bet?
<amphi> dooglus: your blood-pressure... ;)
<ikaruga2099> On a related note, I'm trying to compile a program but configure says "Can't find X includes." ???
<amphi> dooglus: it is considered shouting
<dooglus> amphi: I'm calm now.
<dooglus> amphi: he started it :)
<arentie> Gnomebaker is good for nothing on my computer
<roostishaw> tar: bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<roostishaw> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<roostishaw> tar: Child returned status 2
<roostishaw> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<roostishaw> ?
<arentie> Is there an alternative burning app to try other than kb3?
<mustard5> arentie, gnomebaker?
<axisys> roostishaw: hmm.. let me try
<nm> rootishaw: check to see that you a) have bzip installed, b) that it's location is in your path
<epp> thats right you are dooglus...
<inva|id> roostishaw: looks like you typed the wrong filename
<bimberi> arentie: we told you (for iso's anyway)
<axisys> inva|id: good catch
<roostishaw> but shouldn't i just be able to dubble - click it?
<mustard5> arentie, oopps..missed your first message :)
<epp> dooglus, you drop balls to amphi.
<arentie> I know you told me, but I need something that actually works
<dooglus> roostishaw: try    PATH=$PATH:/bin tar xf file.tar.bz2
<dooglus> epp: drop balls?
<arentie> It shouldn't be difficult to burn iso's
<roostishaw> k, wait
<sethk> roostishaw, it is trying to use bunzip2 in a pipeline and then tar, and not finding it.  one of those two programs is not installed or has a problem
<nm> shouldn't he need the -j switch
<nm> for bzip2
<sethk> arentie, it isn't
<dooglus> nm: no, the -j switch is optional
<arentie> It's seems impossible
<epp> doglus, you do whatver he tells you... you puss out to him.
<nm> heh
<epp> dooglus, you do whatver he tells you... you puss out to him.
<sethk> nm, if he were missing the switch, he would get a different message
<Delvien> Anyone else got FGLRX working in 2.6.15-16-i686?
<arentie> The burner works great in crappy Windows, but not in Ubuntu
<dooglus> epp: shut up :)
<epp> dooglus, im just fooling.
<roostishaw> sethk, how can i fix that problem?
<Madpilot> arentie: Nautilus doesn't work for you?
<wastrel> i'm printing a pdf
<inva|id> roostishaw: did you save it to your desktop?
<dooglus> roostishaw: the problem is you don't have bzip2 in your PATH ('scuse caps, y'all)
<epp> whats is the deal with this gnome without nautilis thats supposed to be faster?
<mustard5> ikaruga2099, what are you compiling?
<roostishaw> ya, when i dubble click it says
<epp> GDC or something.
<roostishaw> Couldn't display "/home/roostishaw/EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.bz2".
<arentie> No, Nautilus does not work for me, and it has not since Hoary
<mustard5> ikaruga2099, pastebin the error so I can see whats missing...
<mustard5> !tell ikaruga2099 about pastebin
<epp> arenitie, what do you mean?
<roostishaw> dooglus, how do i add it to my path?
<Madpilot> arentie: bleh - Naut. is the one burning tool in Ubuntu that's never burned a coaster for me - go figure, heh?
<B_166-ER-X> libgpod is NOT in the breezy repos...but in dapper, how could i get it ?
<dooglus> roostishaw: what happens if you run this in a terminal?     ls -l /bin/bzip2
<arentie> I mean I cannot burn iso CD images using Natilus
<itsonlyme> hi
<wastrel> arentie:  it's not too difficult to do it via command line.
<B_166-ER-X> arentie,  yes you can
<epp> roostishaw, dooglus doesnt know... he dropps balls.
<roostishaw> epp, lol
<roostishaw> dooglus, ls: /bin/bzip2: No such file or directory
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: he's tried, it screws up for him, it seems...
<dooglus> roostishaw: there's your problem then...
<B_166-ER-X> weird
<amphi> roostishaw: do you have bzip2 installed?
<nm> dooglus: as i mentioned several lines back
<nm> ;D
<B_166-ER-X> as my ipod screw me here
<keithhhhhhhhh> Is there anyway to shrink the icons on my desktop?
<roostishaw> amphi, i dont know, IM A NOOB
<amphi> ipods are teh suck
<epp> roostishaw, you need to install bzip.
<wastrel> keithhhhhhhhh:  yes
<roostishaw> epp, how?
<arentie> where may I find how to burn cd's from a command line
<mustard5> B_166-ER-X, you could get the package but I wonder what other issues it will cause should you install it
<dooglus> roostishaw: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install bzip2"
<amphi> roostishaw: sudo apt-get install bzip2 on a terminal
<mustard5> B_166-ER-X, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Fujitsu> No!
<Fujitsu> bzip2 should be in /usr/bin!!!
<Fujitsu> which bzip2 would do more good.
<wastrel> <3 bzip2
<dooglus> I have /usr/bin/bzip2 -> /bin/bzip2
<arentie> k3b is "no dice" for me too...any recommendations on what to try?
<roostishaw> amphi, still says: Couldn't display "/home/roostishaw/EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.bz2".
<epp> anyone running xubuntu?
<itsonlyme> Im try to set up my desktop with openbox,  rox,  and pypanel (My computer is a little too slow for gnome)...  I can use GDM to set openbox as the windows manager, but I can't get .xsession or .xinitrc to run.  Where do I put the files I want to run automaticly after login?
<dooglus> roostishaw: what if you type     ls -l /usr/bin/bzip2
<wastrel> what's xubuntu
<keithhhhhhhhh> what do you guys do for sharing files between ubuntu and xp?
<Madpilot> arentie: Gnomebaker? As a last resort, you could try the command line burning tools...
<wastrel> burning an iso via cli is pretty simple
<Bung> where is the online applications database?
<epp> wastrel, are you serious?
<jsestri2> when i run alsamixer, i get this message: "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<jsestri2> " can i get some help with this problem?
<roostishaw> dooglus,    ls -l /usr/bin/bzip2
<mustard5> keithhhhhhhhh, a seperate fat32 partition of some kind
<Bung> i cant find a place on the ubuntu site to see what packages are avaialble
<dooglus> roostishaw: I meant in a terminal, not here :)
<keithhhhhhhhh> mustard5 great exactly what I was thinking of doing....
<epp> wastrel, its like kunbuntu, but xfce4. Its supposed to be great for slow systems.
<roostishaw> dooglus, no srry, -rwxr-xr-x  3 root root 24720 2005-08-22 07:20 /usr/bin/bzip2
<mustard5> keithhhhhhhhh, even an external usb drive would be good
<b1ind> Is there any way to integrate wine's systray w/ gnome's?
<Bung> gentoo has gentoo-portage.com .... how can i see the programs available for Ubuntu online?
<dooglus> roostishaw: ok, so bzip2 is installed.  what if you type this in a terminal:      echo $PATH
<wastrel> sweet
<epp> well... im off to xubuntu. brb.
<bimberi> Bung: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<roostishaw> dooglus, (BTW, im not that much of a noob,    :)
<Bung> Thank You
<bimberi> Bung: yw :)
<dooglus> roostishaw: I was wondering...  :)
<roostishaw> dooglus, /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<dooglus> roostishaw: strange.
<dooglus> roostishaw: run       type bzip2
<epp> roostishaw, sure... mr i dont know how to bzip2.
<roostishaw> epp, ?????
<roostishaw> dooglus, bzip2 is /usr/bin/bzip2
<epp> roostishaw, im just bored and am just talking shit. dont listen to me.
<dooglus> roostishaw: so it can find bzip2; I don't know why you're having problems then
<roostishaw> epp, ok, lol
<dooglus> epp drops balls.
<epp> BRB al.
<wastrel> happy happy.   hmm i should uninstall some of these older kernels, only have about 10M left in /boot
<dooglus> Big Red Balls?
<Delvien> how do i run a .run file ? double click it?
<_jason> maybe it's a bunzip2 problem
<roostishaw> dooglus, it just say Couldn't display "/home/roostishaw/EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.bz2".
<pingpongboss> yea, how do you uninstall old kernal version
<wastrel> Delvien:  what are you trying to install?
<epp> dooglus, you left your balls on the floor when you ran from me.
<dooglus> roostishaw: what if you run this, in the directory with the file:     tar xf file.tar.bz2
<pingpongboss> i have an old kernal in the grub boot menu
<dooglus> roostishaw: (where the filename is the right one, of course)
<pingpongboss> how do you uninstall it/ remove it
<hcal> anyone know where the GDM start scripts go?
<wastrel> pingpongboss:  probably apt-get remove
<Delvien> Wasterl ATI drivers
<roostishaw> dooglus, lol... one sec
<Delvien> wastrel nm i found it
<pingpongboss> wastrel: for kernels??
<bimberi> pingpongboss: run synaptic, search for 'linux-image' and uninstall the old version(s)
<wastrel> pingpongboss:  they're packaged
<_jason> hcal: I think ~./gnomerc get's called when you login, don't know of other places
<pingpongboss> ahhh
<roostishaw> dooglus, AHHHHHHHH, im sorry i wasted ur time, it worked...
<roostishaw> dooglus, thx for the help
<Oddsee> I'm having some difficulty installing breezy to this laptop.  It has a software array on a pci scsi card and installs system files without complaint, but no boot-loader will properly install.  Can anyone help?
<pingpongboss> but is there a chance of destroy the whole system?
<Delvien> How do i get a Driver for 386 to work in 686?
<bluefoxicy> i have a question.
<hcal> _Jason , even when you are using a different wm?
<dooglus> can
<_jason> hcal: probably not
<Rodrigo_ima> when I use killall -HUP inetd to restart network services this message appear(inetd: no process killed). What's is that?
<bluefoxicy> Does anyone here actually find GNOME's save dialog (with the triangle dropdown, or the dropdown that goes to "Other" to bring up a folder browser) actually nice?
<hcal> :)
<Rodrigo_ima> when I use killall -HUP inetd to restart network services this message appear(inetd: no process killed). What's that?
<pingpongboss> dooglus: is the "can" directed at me?
<bluefoxicy> or is it pretty much universal that hiding the directory browser was a BAD idea?
<B_166-ER-X> do i have to be sudo to compile ?
<dooglus> pingpongboss: it was a non-specific 'can'
<pingpongboss> lol...?
<_jason> B_166-ER-X: no, but probably to install
<pingpongboss> dooglus: meaning....?
<dooglus> pingpongboss: nothing.  it's late.
<pingpongboss> lol ok
<bluefoxicy> I'm trying to throw this as an argument on a bug on GNOME's bugzilla, arguing to REMOVE the whole "Expand to browse" save dialog design in GtkFileChooser; so speak now . . .
<dooglus> pingpongboss: I was going to type something, but accidentally hit the return key after 'can'.
<bimberi> pingpongboss: just don't uninstall the latest version, there might be something that prevents you doing that anyway but i'm not sure
<wastrel> heh
<pingpongboss> ahh
<wastrel> bluefoxicy:  good luck with that.
<warpzone> I might be asking in the wrong forum, but is there a nice tutorial somewhere on beautifying gnome? like how to do the transparancies and such
<cradek> bluefoxicy: pisses me off that I can't just type a bloody path now
<magenet> what linux kernel does ubuntu use?
<wastrel> bluefoxicy:  it's frustrating, idiotic and plain difficult to use.
<cradek> bluefoxicy: I wonder whose bright idea that was
<bluefoxicy> cradek:  in 2.13 I believe you can.
<wastrel> bluefoxicy:  i loathe it
<dooglus> cradek: you can type control-l and then a path.
<roostishaw> How can i open a zip file in ubuntu?
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with alsa? i suspect taht some sort of card configuration got messed up.
<wastrel> zomg
<wastrel> roostishaw:  do you not have file-roller?
<roostishaw> wastrel, i guess not
<warpzone> can you open zips in linux? I think thats a pure windows thing
<pingpongboss> wait.. so uninstalling an old linux kernel has NO chance of breaking the system?
<wastrel> zip is cross platform
<_jason> warpzone: yep with 'unzip'
<wastrel> unzip is the command
* The_Visitor has given up on Ubuntu, "Sorry Linux, I might come back in a couple years..."
<The_Visitor> lol
<Madpilot> warpzone: no, zips work fine in Linux
<warpzone> oh wow, okie
<amphi> The_Visitor: bye
<_jason> although I just tried to unzip a split archive and it didn't work, so watch out for those :)
<jsestri2> anyone know anything about configureing alsa?
<warpzone> ha, I might be lame but the first thing I want to do with ubuntu is make it all pretty
<Tsingi> can anyone tell me where to look for mp3 codecs?
<warpzone> anybody know where to find a gnome tutorial? my searches havent come up with anything
<wastrel> that's not a bad reflex considering ubuntu's default color themes ;] 
<wastrel> for themeing?  art.gnome.org  gnome-look.or
<wastrel> +g
<warpzone> hey, beats the standard default gnome
<Tsingi> warpzone: for what aspect?
<warpzone> wastrel: thanks!
<terracorp> hy who can help me  with ubunto?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tsingi about mp3
<warpzone> Tsingi: just trying to make gnome pretty, transparancies, colors, all that jazz
<_trick> hi, I installed ubuntu on a computer, and then I changed the monitor and now it only displays 800x600
<amphi> !tell terracorp about ask
<terracorp> i don`t see my hard drives
<terracorp> hard disk
<croxis> Question: If I uninstall a package, will the package file remain on my harddrive so i dont have to download it again?
<_trick> acording to my xorg.conf it should display more, I think
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Madpilot> terracorp: ^^^
<Tsingi> warpzone: no, sorry, I could probably use smoe help there too.
<croxis> !help
<terracorp> 10x
<wastrel> croxis:  not sure ... you can download a package without installing it tho.
<terracorp> and how do i instal yahoo messagre?
<wastrel> terracorp:  gaim has a yahoo messenger plugin
<Oddsee> I'm having some difficulty installing breezy to this laptop.  It has a software array on a pci scsi card and installs system files without complaint, but no boot-loader will properly install.  Can anyone help?
<Madpilot> terracorp: gAIM can do the yahoo stuff
<croxis> I know, but I just massivly screwed something up so I want to uninstall it and reinstall it, but I dont want to have to download 10 megs again :)
<warpzone> oh, another question... is there a way to uninstall the standard apps that came with ubuntu?
<croxis> as i'm on dial up
<terracorp> 10x
<russellc> does anyone know if there's a way to change the default file manager from nautilus to something else?
<mustard5> croxis, what type of extra storage devices do you have?
<wastrel> croxis:  if you have the package in your /var/cache/apt/archives  copy it out before you remove the package
<wastrel> croxis:  you can check after you uninstall & tell us if it's still there :] 
<Oddsee> wastrel, any idea? =)
<wastrel> Oddsee:  sry i'm not up on bootloader troubleshooting.  i usually do pretty vanilla installs
<croxis> testing
<helfire> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my Dell D510 laptop, and the synaptics trackpad is unbarilby slow
<terracorp> how can i make my tv tunner work on ubuntu?
<Oddsee> wastrel: aside from setting up the array, it really is just a 'nilla install
<mustard5> terracorp, what brand?
<peej> I have a breezy system with a buggy xdm (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/xdm/+bug/2461). dapper has a fixed xdm. So, looking in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ....
<terracorp> wait a sec
<Hmmmm> hey guys, im on breezy and wanted to dirty my feet with dapper drake. is it a good idea?
<Oddsee> wastrel: Regardless, thanks
<magenet> what linux kernel does ubuntu use?
<croxis> yup, its still there
<wastrel> helfire:  you can modify synaptics behavior in the xorg.conf  file.    /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics   for info
<russellc> does anyone know if there's a way to change the default file manager from nautilus to something else?
<amphi> helfire: try xset
<terracorp> tunner V Stream cipset connexant
<bimberi> magenet: breezy uses 2.6.12, dapper (the development version) 2.6.15
<wastrel> Hmmmm:  it depends on your hardware - some people run dapper fine, some - well they cant get their stuff working.
<helfire> thanx i'll try that out
<peej> um... should xdm be updated if it is buggy?
<Xenguy> russellc: just install krusader :-)
<odla> peej: ?
<mustard5> terracorp, hmm ok..
<magenet> damn
<Hmmmm> wastrel, i have pretty generic hardware - P4, with on-board sound/vdo...
<bluefoxicy> wastrel, cradek:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332270
<magenet> i need 2.4
<russellc> Xenguy: what does that do? lol
<russellc> isn't that another file manager?
<peej> odla : buggy for breezy (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/xdm/+bug/2461)
<Hmmmm> wastrel, what's a good way to upgrade my distro?
<bluefoxicy> wastrel, cradek:  Have at them if you wish.
<Xenguy> russellc: it's a dual-pane file manager (apt-cache show krusader)
<mustard5> terracorp, can you open the pastebin in your browser and paste the output of lsmod command in there please?
<odla> peej: yeah that wouldn't stop a program from being 'updated'
<wastrel> Hmmmm:  what's your video card?  dri with ati / fglrx is pretty broken in dapper i've heard.
<mustard5> terracorp, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<terracorp> ok thanks
<odla> upgrading and updating are to remove bugs and add features
<russellc> Xenguy: but i would like to use Thunar as my default file manager
<peej> odla: is xdm a supported part of ubuntu ?
<Xenguy> russellc: ahh
<russellc> Xenguy: lol, yup
<russellc> Xenguy: it is fantastic
<odla> peej: yeah...but the default *dm is gdm
<mustard5> terracorp, hit the 'send' button when you do that ..and then show me the URL it creates
<flyfish> hi
<Xenguy> russellc: I don't see it in the Ubu repos
<wastrel> Hmmmm:  regardless, change breezy to dapper in your sources.list file apt-get update , apt-get dist-upgrade
<wastrel> Hmmmm:  if you want to live dangerously ;] 
<Hmmmm> wastrel, S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<russellc> Xenguy: i installed it from their svn
<Hmmmm> wastrel, i think im gonna bite the bullet
<russellc> Xenguy: i don't think its available officially in the repos
<wastrel> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<Hmmmm> wish me luck
<wastrel> gl :] 
<Hmmmm> :)
<Xenguy> russellc: I'll STFW
<russellc> Xenguy: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.xhtml
<io_> Anybody know why wireless connectivity with ndiswrapper sucks in ubuntu, but works fine in gentoo?  It seems to be installed the same way - what makes ubuntu so different?  (Dropping connections, never finding the servers)
<russellc> huh? lol
<Hmmmm> btw anyone know when the fancy new stuff with xgl (rotation/transparency...) will come to ubntu?
<Madpilot> Xenguy: "Surf The Fine Web"?
<peej> odla: so does that mean anything other than default settings will remain unfixed until next release?
<russellc> Hmmmm: isn't it going to be released with the next novell linux? (i believe)
<Xenguy> Madpilot: search the f web
<Hmmmm> russellc, ah okay
<odla> peej: it will be fixed if a bug report has been made and if it's a priority fix
<Madpilot> Xenguy: ah :P
<russellc> Xenguy: lol, i gave you a link up there: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.xhtml
<Xenguy> russellc: looks very interesting, wouldn't mind some screenshots, but don't see any
<mustard5> terracorp, you having trouble with that?
<wastrel> bluefoxicy:  you don't pull punches heh.  seems to me the guys who designed the current pile of crap might be more receptive to requests to change it if we were more diplomatic about our criticism of their previous work ;]   but i don't know the history of the debate so i'll leave it at that.
<russellc> Xenguy: really? http://thunar.xfce.org/screenshots.xhtml
<Madpilot> Hmmmm: the new fancy stuff won't be in the next release, from what I've read - that's in mid-April. Next Ubuntu release is in October/06
<Xenguy> russellc: I searched google -- thx
<russellc> Xenguy: no prob, heh.
<Shadowline> startkeylogger
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my alsa setup correctly, i think my card is not configured correctly...
<russellc> still wondering how i can get it as the default file manager, though
<Shadowline> opp's wrong channel
<Hmmmm> Madpilot, byt im sure we shud get some way to mplement it, right?
<helfire> using xset to try to change my mouse speed seams to have no affect
<bluefoxicy> wastrel:  i'm a very business-like person.
<bluefoxicy> wastrel:  if someone is screwing up, I tell them.  If they don't like it, too bad.  I'm not going to wander around the issue and pretend it's okay.
<Madpilot> Hmmmm: people are already hacking the test releases of Dapper to run xgl/etc
<B_166-ER-X> while preparing to compile... : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!  ...what do i do with this ?
<peej> odla: this one has a priority of "normal". A geek can fix it, but it is bad if you want to use ubuntu breezy in a slick lightweight mode (eg icewm, blackbox etc).
<Xenguy> russellc: looks really interesting... I hope that dropping to command-line is well integrated
<peej> jsestri2 : what's the problem? Tried xmms? mpg123?
<odla> peej: ubuntu-lite?
<odla> try it
<jsestri2> peej: what are those? -- my problem is that amixer/alsamixer don't run correctly. It would seem the defualt settings for both are wrong
<russellc> Xenguy: haha, hmm don't seem to see that option anywhere to get into commandline quickly
<dukex64> hello
<peej> odla: you are saying there's an ubuntu lite that does away with gnome gui?
<mustard5> B_166-ER-X, you trying to install that dapper package?
<russellc> Xenguy: not that it bothers me that much. it feels alot better than nautilus
<odla> peej: yes...or you could try xubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> mustard5 , no, compiling amarok
<mustard5> B_166-ER-X, k
<dukex64> im new, just installed ubunutu, have a dual monitor setup. my second monitor just shoes garbage .
<dukex64> shows
<jsestri2> are there any alsa wizards here? i could sure use one.
<mustard5> dukex64, you using nvidia?
<dukex64> yes
<peej> odla : kewl. But ideally xubuntu and lite should have the same packages, give or take a few. Not different versions of same packages. Is that so? It it is, then xdm will be buggy on lite and x too. (and if it is not so, then that's kind of ugly, but, hey, who's looking a gift horse in the mouth ;-) )
<peej> s/It/If/
<mustard5> dukex64, your best be is to look through the forum threads on the subject if you havent done so already..I have one link in particular
<odla> peej: ubuntu-lite is seperate from ubuntu...but xubuntu will have the same packages as ubuntu...i think ubuntu-lite uses getty insead of xdm
<peej> jsestri2 : xmms is basically winamp for linux
<dukex64> mustard: ok
<mustard5> dukex64, have followed any guides on setting it up yet?
<dukex64> nope
<mustard5> dukex64, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=twinview
<jsestri2> peej: oh, i dont care about that amixer/alsa is the interface betwen hardware and programs
<ScreaminIke> is the default login for ubuntu bash?
<terracorp> Hy i have a problem i can`t see my dirve C and D i see only the cd-rom  file sistem and flappy pleas help me  Private me pls
<dukex64> ok thanks
<mustard5> dukex64, also doing a search in the ubuntuforums with the keyword  'twinview' brings up quite a few hits
<peej> odla: ta. Anyway, xdm is fixed for dapper, so that's good.
<amphi> !tell terracorp about mount
<wastrel> i like me some vnc
<mustard5> dukex64, you might strike someone in here who has done it before...if you are lucky...so I figure it would be best for you to try that while you wait
<peej> jsestri2 : you're aiming for music making? or just enabling sound?
<jsestri2> peej: enabling sound
<dukex64> mustard5: i'll read the forums and see how far that gets me
<mustard5> dukex64, k
<jsestri2> peej: it seems that my card is setup incorrectly
<_avatar> i can get my ATI drivers to work properly (fglrxinfo reports ATI drivers), but after i reboot it doesn't work anymore, and i have to apt-get --reinstall linux-restricted-modulesXXX and xorg-driver-fglrx ... which works again until I reboot. why would this be happening?
<io_> how do i get the latest version of ndiswrapper using the synaptics package manager ?
<wastrel> _avatar:  are you starting the ati or radeon driver in /etc/modules  when you boot?
<peej> jsestri2 : OK. 20 questions time: when ubuntu starts up, you get no sound whatsoever?
<_avatar> wastrel, neither.
<jsestri2> peej: none at all
<ScreaminIke> is the default login for ubuntu bash?
<wastrel> _avatar:  are you starting the fglrx driver?
<peej> jsestri2 : you done anything other than default install?
<_avatar> wastrel: not manually. i'm letting X start it for me. should i just add it to /etc/modules?
<bimberi> ScreaminIke: yes (the default shell)
<peej> jsestri2 : is your machine a weirdo machine or fairly standard? what is it?
<jsestri2> peej: i have, originally if the soundcard was enabled, i couldnt boot past the hotplug subsystem. I had to update alsa to fix that
<peej> jsestri2 : update? as in how?
<jsestri2> i have a fairly standard machine intel p4, i have a Realtek ALC880 chipset onboard high def audio.
<jsestri2> peej: as in apt-get
<ScreaminIke> hrm... can someone help me write a script to kick idle users after 30 minutes?
<ScreaminIke> but not all users...
<ScreaminIke> like my non-root login... i don't want that kicked. ever.
<jsestri2> peej: oh and i have the newer kernel too
<peej> jsestri2 : ok, so you just apt-get updated breezy? You did not try mixing dapper in with breezy, right?
<jsestri2> peej: nope
<wastrel> _avatar:  i don't know if it'll help but it can't hurt...
<amphi> ScreaminIke: you don't need a script
<peej> jsestri2 : ermm... define nope please
<wotnarg> bah, whats that tool to enter passwords from scripts? I can't remember... (Yes, I know its extremely insecure blah blah, yadda yadda :P)
<_avatar> wastrel, damn, didn't fix it :(
<amphi> ScreaminIke: apt-cache show autolog
<shad0w1e> whats the differenct between 686 and 686-smp kernel? which is right for me?
<jsestri2> peej: i was talking to a guy on this channel and he knew his stuff i guess. "crimsun" he had me run a command which i thought i understood to upgrade alsa from the universe repositories
<peej> jsestri2 : hmm. googling gives a lotta wails of despair from reltek alc880 ubuntu users
<mustard5> shad0w1e, smp is for dual processors
<amphi> shad0w1e: -smp is for multiprocessor
<shad0w1e> mustard5, thanks
<shad0w1e> amphi, thanks
<Rat> Two real quick questions... Do any of you guys know how to get GRUB back after installing WindowsXP ? So I can do a dual boot with linux... And my next question is can i set up a logical partition for my windows computer?
<jsestri2> peej: yea, i've tried a bunch of those fixes, everyone seems different, and not the one for me
<peej> jsestri2 : ok, but you started with breezy and just did an upgrade for breezy?
<mustard5> !tell Rat about grub
<jsestri2> peej: i'm almost 100% positive thats what i did
<amphi> Rat: boot from a cd; mount your / somewhere; chroot to it; run grub-install
<mustard5> Rat, check for a pm from ubotu
<syllogism> Rat: I've always found that install linux AFTER windows is the best thing to do.  . .
<jsestri2> you spent a lot on me tho
<amphi> syllogism: that's not much use now ;)
<Rat> okay thanks
<mikeo1> is there a codecs pack for totem?
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ScreaminIke> i'm a philosopher. we say syllogism all the time
<ScreaminIke> hrm... can someone help me write a script to kick idle users after 30 minutes?
<mikeo1> totem crashes whenever i try to play a file
<epp> hey i only have a 366mhz processor. What can i do to speed up linux?
<syllogism> epp - choose console-only apps?
<amphi> epp: use a lightweight window manager (or just use console)
<mustard5> epp, you could run a lighter desktop
<neiras> epp - strap the PC to your car and hit the freeway
<ScreaminIke> 5
<epp> mustard5, im running xubuntu.
<amphi> ScreaminIke: autolog no good to you? or do you actually _want_ to write a script
<wastrel> meh
<syllogism> epp - you will save a lot of resources if you just skip X altogether
<neiras> epp - how much RAM do you have?
<Xenguy> epp: suck it up, or throw hardware at it :P
<ScreaminIke> autolog?
<ScreaminIke> if that's an app... i'll use it
<amphi> ScreaminIke: apt-cache show autolog
<dooglus> I was just typing in 'gaim' and it told me I had spelt "colour" wrongly.  How can I tell it to use proper English English instead of American English?
* amphi has a sense of deja vu
<neiras> epp - my girlfriend runs GNOME on a 400MHZ box with 1GB of RAM - it's pretty snappy, incredibly
<Xenguy> amphi: what did you just say?
<wotnarg> dooglus install locale of en-gb or whatever
<jsestri2> peej: the only option thats common i havent done is installing the alsa drivers from realtek...they do have some, but it involves compiling the kernel, and i'm not sure hwo compatable with ubuntu it is
<epp> nerias, 64mb, but on my ram and cpu moniter. cpu always spikes upto 100% and momory is only using around 30-35megs. so only half of the memory is used.
<chrome> epp: RAM is king
<regeya> gnome can be snappy on old hardware.  RAM is the key.
<ScreaminIke> oh!
<dooglus> wotnarg: what's the package I need?
* ScreaminIke hugs amphi
<ScreaminIke> j00 pwnz0r
<helfire> blah, still cant get my mouse to accelerate
<wotnarg> dooglus: ummm
<mustard5> epp, maybe you could examine what processes are using up the cpu
<ScreaminIke> is it configgable to exempt certain users?
<amphi> Xenguy: ScreaminIke must have thought I was joking about autolog the first time
<dukex64> how do i edit a file
<mustard5> epp, run top in command line to see whats using the most cpu
<chrome> epp: in a termina, do a "vmstat 1". The last 4 columns, which is highest?
<amphi> ScreaminIke: no idea - TFM awaits you
<ScreaminIke> :)
<wastrel> dooglus:  ibritish might do it... it's a british ispell dictionary
<ScreaminIke> thanx, amphi
<terracorp> help please
<ScreaminIke> ily
<terracorp> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<amphi> dukex64: with the editor of your choice
<terracorp> terracorp@TerraCorp:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<peej> jsestri2 : You could try this maybe: have a look through the modules for sound modules, and rmmod and modprobe the ones you really think should be used.
<jsestri2> dukex64: emacs is the best ever :-) (imo)
<epp> its only using 30mb of ram though.
<epp> ?
<dukex64> im viewing this file with "text editor" i only have read access
<amphi> terracorp: mount with no args will show you if it's mounted
<mustard5> terracorp, umount first..I'll give you the command
<jsestri2> dukex64: although you could type gedit
<wotnarg> dooglus: thats a good question. I've never installed a locale before :P
<mustard5> terracorp, sudo umount /media/windows
<shad0w1e> anyone know how I can get 3d working on my nvidia card? is there some tutorial? thanks
<amphi> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<chrome> epp: Check vmstat. Humour me. :)
<wotnarg> dooglus: do apt-cache search british and install the dictionary ones. That should help.
<Xenguy> dukex64: best editors are those that work at the console also :-)  Failing that, gedit  ?
<mustard5> terracorp, if it gives no errors..try mounting again
<dooglus> wastrel: I think gaim uses 'aspell', not 'ispell'
<jsestri2> peej: therein lies the trick, im not reallly sure which ones i need. there's no place that lists it, ALSA dosent claim to support it...
<wastrel> well then.
<shad0w1e> why thanks!
<peej> jsestri2 : lspci give any more clues?
<terracorp> ok
<terracorp> 10x
<ScreaminIke> oh, man... can i get some help with this? i rtfm and i still dont get it
<jsestri2> peej: here's an lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9110
<epp> whats the site for pastebin?
<Xenguy> ScreaminIke: define "this" :-)
<epp> oh nevermind...
<Xenguy> ScreaminIke: nm
<terracorp> terracorp@TerraCorp:~$ sudo mount /media/windows
<terracorp> mount: can't find /media/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<apt514> Hi I installed 5.04 can i update with a 5.10 live cd?
<enthused> hi, i'm having problems with cpufreqd on my laptop. i've changed cpufreq to run with setuid root, but i can't find the gnome applet to manipulate it. does anyone know where it is?
<dukex64> it wont let me edit this xorg.conf file (read only)
<mustard5> terracorp, no...use the mount command you were trying earlier
<Xenguy> apt514: you can use a broadband Net connection too
<terracorp> ok
<dhanny> hi all.. i need help.. how to add epson lx-300+ driver to my ubuntu box?
<Xenguy> apt514: live cd is wrong AFAIK
<dhanny> i'm using ubuntu 5.10
<Xenguy> apt514: use the net, or the install cd
<mustard5> terracorp, you know you can press the up key in terminal to see prior commands you entered?
<unkn0wn2u> dukex64, you need to type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<terracorp> terracorp@TerraCorp:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<terracorp> the same thing
<jsestri2> peej: i'm confused how to use modprobe/modrm
<mustard5> terracorp, sudo umount /media/windows -l
<terracorp> ok
<mustard5> terracorp, now try the full mount command again..if it gives no errors
<terracorp> terracorp@TerraCorp:~$ sudo umount /media/window -l
<terracorp> umount: /media/window: not found
<amphi> jsestri2: modprobe -r <module> to remove a module, modprobe <module> to insert it
<epp> here is my vmstat1 for chrome and stuff... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9151
<dhanny> \quit
<jsestri2> amphi: thanks
<mustard5> terracorp, windows  not window
<unkn0wn2u> terracorp, maybe you should give up
<helfire> anyone know how to make the mouse go faster? i'm using a trackpad on a dell D510
<dukex64> how do i login myself with administrative rights?
<jsestri2> amphi, you wouldnt happen to have sound module knowledge?
<peej> jsestri2 :  Sound chip : Intel 82801FB AC'97 Works fine with the default ALSA snd_intel8x0m module  -- though dunno if that will be true in your case - this was from a dell laptop post in freshrpms
<amphi> helfire: did you try xset?
<apt514> Xenguy i'm using a 33.6k
<helfire> amphi: ya nothing changed
<epp> mustard5 and chrome, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9151
<jsestri2> peej: ok...that might be blacklisted by hotplug
<amphi> helfire: what command did you use, exactly?
<helfire> amphi: xset mouse 5 2
<chrome> epp: what you've said is true, its not really got a problem with ram - though more would help it cache the filesystem better. It looks like its not going to get faster unless you get a faster CPU, mate
<mustard5> terracorp, did you do it with 'windows' instead of 'window'?
<jsestri2> peej: yeah thats blacklisted, says it might be incompatable
<Xenguy> apt514: not ideal; maybe a CD upgrade is better
<jsestri2> peej: i guess i ahve nothing to lose right?
<terracorp> yes
<terracorp> the same error
<mustard5> terracorp, k
<stoned> I am using audacity to record.  I can hear myself when I speak through the microphone, but when I record, it doesn't record any sound.  I am quite sure its configured properly.  how can I start troubleshooting?  I have tried this both with arts on, and arts off, since in my experience on debian sarge, audacity required full access the the sound.  I am using kubuntu.
<Xenguy> apt514: order some cd's for the upcoming Dapper release in April
<mustard5> terracorp, show me the command you entered please
<io_error> is there a madwifi package?
<chrome> epp: if you find one process is chewing up the CPU, you can find it with top and you'll need to make a decision whether you need it or not. Obviously you need "X" and things like that, but other processes may be unnecessary.
<peej> jsestri2 : lsmod to see the modules, go to /lib/module/yourkernel/kernel/sound/ and have a look at likely stuff there. modprobe the likely modules. Test sound. Lather rinse, repeat etc. Watch your kernel hang maybe too. Try removing hotplug?
<jsestri2> if i were to load a certain module into the kernel that then caused it to not be bootable, what is the command i'd add in GRUB make it boot iwthout it?
<Xenguy> apt514: give them to your friends :-)
<terracorp> sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<amphi> helfire: try 50 2 ? ;)
<esac_> is xcompmgr enabled in dapper ?
<apt514> Xenguy sure on usb keys
<epp> any ideas?
<epp> ttt
<helfire> amphi: no difference :(
<mustard5> terracorp, what did sudo umount /media/windows -l   do?  no errors when you did it?
<amphi> helfire: strange - perhaps some gnome thing is over-riding it?
<chrome> epp: its installed on an iBook?! :)
<jsestri2> peej: im told removing hotplug = badness but i guess i'll just start experimenting
<terracorp> yep no errors
<Xenguy> apt514: how much storage on your usb keys ?
<chrome> epp: its installed on an iBook?! :)
<mustard5> terracorp, hang on ..just reading something..
<epp> hey sorry... wireless dropped out...
<helfire> amphi: setting gnome's mouse settings doesnt seam to affect it either :/
<unkn0wn2u> type just mount
<epp> chrome, yeah...
<terracorp> ok can`t we talk private?
<terracorp> in a dialog window?
<peej> jsestri2 : hotplug just lets you plug in new devices and use them immediately. eg usb sticks.
<amphi> jsestri2: don't remove hotplug, just blacklist the module
<chrome> epp: ok, so CPU upgrade is ruled out :)
<mustard5> terracorp, yes
<mustard5> terracorp, or join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jsestri2> amphi: where do i blacklist it?
<epp> chrome, well... i did read about resoldering some resistors for an overclock.
<amphi> helfire: !blacklist
<chrome> epp: don't do it
<OmniColos> ubuntu burnt down my garage :(
<amphi> bugger
<peej> jsestri2 : oh yeah, and wifi and network magic these days.
<apt514> Xenguy Kingston 256mb 20$ cdn http://www.oemexpress.com
<amphi> !blacklist
<ubotu> amphi: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<epp> chrome, why?
<epp> chrome, unstable?
<amphi> !hotplug
<ubotu> amphi: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chrome> epp: overclocking laptop CPUs usually is a bad idea yeah
<jsestri2> amphi: and how do i fix it, if this breaks things such that it won't boot?
<dooglus> wotnarg: I installed the british dictionaries, but gaim still thinks that 'colour' should be 'color'
<regeya> aye, don't overclock a laptop CPU, and the idea of overclocking a ppc lappy just makes me want to soil myself
<stoned> I am using audacity to record.  I can hear myself when I speak through the microphone, but when I record, it doesn't record any sound. Sound works perfectly on the system though. Volume levels are good for input/output  I am quite sure its configured properly.  how can I start troubleshooting?  I have tried this both with arts on, and arts off, does audacity require full access the the sound?
<stoned> any help would be appreciated
<Xenguy> apt514: that's not a cd's worth - has ubu got a base install for that storage size, or are you just dreaming ?  :-)
<jsestri2> dooglus: learn REAL english :-P
<wastrel> kingston eh
<regeya> stoned, make sure your card mixer is set to use the mic as a recording device, as well as checking it in audacity.
<chrome> epp: Is there any process in top that stands out to you that is using a lot of CPU? Other than "top" and "X" of course :)
<unkn0wn2u> stoned do you have mic checked to record
<wotnarg> dooglus: hrm... I really don't know much about the process of getting locales to work, I just know they exist.
<stoned> yes I have
<apt514> Xenguy Kingston 1g 70$ cdn too
<amphi> jsestri2: add the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist it seems
<odla> dooglus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<stoned> I have configured kmix accordingly, input/output volume levels are good and green
<Xenguy> apt514: that would do it then :-)
<jsestri2> amphi: i thought you meant blacklist hotplug...
<Xenguy> apt514: there's probably a howto by now
<dooglus> jsestri2: I know real English.  I'm trying to teach gaim real English too.
<amphi> jsestri2: no, it means tell hotplug not to load that module
<jsestri2> amphi: alright cool
<epp> chrome, so what can i do?
<amphi> dooglus: could you be more parochial please ;)
<wastrel> parochial eh.  i suggest you be more pluralistic
<Ekushey> can someone help me with samba?
<Xenguy> attack of the killer p's
<Xenguy> :-)
<chrome> epp_: not sure mate. If I were in your shoes I might consider a gentoo install, simply because its heavily customizable. But its a lot of work.
<epp_> chrome, sorry wireless was freaking out. switched to wired.
<epp_> chrome, so whwat can i do?
<epp> ?
<amphi> epp: you are on an ibook?
<chrome> amphi: yeah he is
<OmegaAlpha> hello great people of the linux community
<jsestri2> amphi: you wouldnt suggest modprobeing anything?
<amphi> epp: I installed debian on one of them, with X and openbox, and it ran well - I like the kernel hack for using the 'sleep' light as an hd access indicator
<amphi> jsestri2: for what?
<epp> chrome, I know I've tried.
<epp> chrome, so will memory help? because it isnt even maxing out the memory.
<jsestri2> amphi: the sound modules...or is hotplugging them the same deal?
<epp> amphi, my hd is so loud i dont need a light, lol.
<amphi> epp: heh
<chrome> epp: it will, because it will be able to cache more. But, there is only so much you can do.
<amphi> jsestri2: blacklist the module that you said was giving trouble at boottime
<epp> yeah... i have the money for a ram upgrade and a new battery.
<chrome> epp: I wouldn't expect a huge increase in performance by dropping in a 256MB simm, for example.
<dooglus> I found system>administration>language-selector - maybe that can help (although in its big list of languages it only has one kind of "English".  I'm guessing it's the 'New World' version, but we'll see
<apt514> Xenguy Or a Kingston 512mb pc3200 400 $50
<chrome> epp: responsiveness, starting applications, these things should improve.
<epp> but if u upgrade the ram i can install OSX 10.3 wich is prety speedy
<amphi> epp: osx, eewww
<OmegaAlpha> im looking for a quick answer for a question i have regarding the example given for the mounting of non-pw protected network files in Samba on wiki. *whew* thats a long sentence...
<amphi> epp: darwin is slow
<chrome> epp: haha, good luck :)
<epp> chrome, i guess i will go with the memory.
<jsestri2> amphi: i dont know what module is broken
<epp> but i kinda want to save for the new mac tablets that are coming out.
<epp> so i dunno.
<wastrel> xfce4 is still a pretty beefy desktop environment.  you could go with just fluxbox or a nice slim windowmanager
<jsestri2> amphi: when i goto use alsamixer or amixer, it acts like i've supplied an ivalid device
<epp> wastrel, good advice.
<apt514> Hey, How do i play a DVD in Totem?
<hit> which vmlinuz and initrd.gz  should i use while install dapper?
<LinuxNIT> how does ubuntu perform on older cpus? say P1 or P2
<amphi> jsestri2: hast thou googled?
<Madpilot> !tell apt514 about dvd
<epp> apt514, you have to apt all these encryption things im pretty sure.
<jsestri2> amphi: religiously
<jsestri2> amphi: tried probaly at least 5 different "fixes" all to no avail
<jsestri2> amphi: the sound wizard seems to be on now...i'll talk to him, thanks for the help though
<amphi> jsestri2: I fear I have no sixth
<epp> wastrel, can i jsut "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"?
<apt514> Madpilot Thanks
<chrome> dammit
<chrome> i cant log into my character on WoW :(
<morphix> gd-lib?
<morphix> cant find it :(
<wastrel> epp that should install it, not sure what's needed to change it to the default wm in your display manager
<wastrel> epp:  actually you should turn off the display manager and just startx after you login.
<Organs> Would this be the place to ask how to mount a CD drive so I can burn my ubunu image?
<Organs> *ubuntu image
<Organs> (And yes, I'm new to linux.  About 72 hours new)
<apt514> epp how about mplayer?
<Madpilot> Organs: which OS are you trying to burn in?
<Organs> I'm in another distro of linux (cAos)
<Organs> GNOME is my specific GUI as of now.
<Madpilot> Organs: Nautilus can burn ISOs in Gnome - find your ISO file, right click, select "Burn To Disc"
<Organs> First off, I need to mount the disc.
<morphix> gd-lib? i need it
<Organs> And I've got GnomeBaker, so I can burn just fine.
<morphix> checking for gdlib-config... no
<morphix> configure:
<morphix>         WARNING: gd-lib >= 2.0.0, or a functional gd.h (from gd-devel) not found.
<Organs> I need to mount the drive more than anything else.
<Madpilot> Organs: your burner doesn't automount when you put a CD in it?
<Organs> Nope.  Perhaps a problem then?  Lemmie see if I can get an error readout from somewhere.
<shad0w1e> any time I try to insall nvidia-glx, it installs only into the 386 kernel and insists on installing modules for the 386 kernel... anyone know how to get it to run on the 686 kernel?
<epp> wastrel, WOW! fluxbox is suuuper fast...
<Organs> Madpilot, how would I manually mount the drive?
<amphi> epp: the *boxes are nice, I use openbox here
<epp> amphi, is is really quick?
<Madpilot> Organs: I've never had to do that (yet), so I"m not at all sure. Try reading "man mount" in a terminal
<Organs> sounds....fun.
<kenny> hello
<wastrel> i'm not familiar as much with the low-resource windowmanagers anymore, but i used to use them :]   stuck with a 333 celeron for a good number of years.  sawfish is decent and icewm and windowmaker
<Madpilot> Organs: I've mounted harddrives, but not optical drives, so I'm not sure if they're mounted the same way
<fangorious> any idea why the xmodmap to get the thumb button my mouse working would have changed from breezy to dapper?
<fangorious> same mouse
<Organs> 'kay, thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> Organs: hang around here and ask again later, or check ubuntuforums.org
<fangorious> i was using imwheel+xmodmap in breezy, worked great
<Organs> alrighty.
<kenny> you know...I have to say somthing.....Thanks to all the Ubuntu Develpors.....you guys freaking rule...
<kenny> DAPPER IS GREAT!
<wastrel> Organs:  you have to mount the CD before you burn it?    you can't mount a blank CD can you?  there's no filesystem on it...
<kenny> doesnt it mout as "black cdr" ?
<kenny> blank*
<wastrel> i dunno
<kenny> hmm...one sec.
<kenny> I'll check
<fangorious> i get a desktop icon and a nautilus browser for a blank cd
<kenny> yup.
<fangorious> but it isn't really mounted I don't think
<kenny> he's right
<wastrel> java crashed my firefox :p
<kenny> I finaly got Rhythmbox to support .wma files in dapper today....updates...good stuff
<FunnyLookinHat> how does dapper look?
<FunnyLookinHat> big changes or no
<fangorious> yeah, i was quite please to see the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse package
<Syns> i would like to know the same..
<kenny> umm..much like breezy...few changes
<kenny> I agree fangorious
<FunnyLookinHat> darn.  I was really hoping they'd squeeze gnome 2.14 into it.
<epp> kenny, i heard its more responsive, is this true?
<fangorious> FunnyLookinHat: they are
<kenny> very.
<fangorious> FunnyLookinHat: it has 2.13.91 at the moment
<FunnyLookinHat> fangorious, oh really?  awesome!!
<epp> kenny, nice to know.
<hobbs> FunnyLookinHat: nice improvements, but nothing earth-shaking
<kenny> yep
* backan say hello
<fangorious> i haven't been able to get xgl+compiz going on my ati laptop, and my nvidia is super old (tnt2) so i haven't tried
<kenny> hmm...sorry
<fangorious> and i can't get the thumb button to go Back in firefox/nautilus like i could in breezy
<backan> there is someone kwon if the web camara Creative nx have some trovels with the kernel ??
<fangorious> gnome-power-manager and network-manager and super sweet in dapper
<kenny> well, are you using dapper
<Syns> i downloaded dapper from bit torrent and got all kinds of corruptions
<backan> *Nx
<Syns> whats another download site?
<fangorious> kenny: i am
<andrew_> hey alll - quick bash sed question: if i have output that looks like a table, how do  get only the first column and ignore the rest
<epp> is there a dapper for ppc?
<kenny> ok...well, keep in mind dapper in in Alpha stage right now.....there are new updates like...everyday...so...if you cant find any answers...just be patient
<wastrel> andrew_:  cut
<andrew_> wastrel, can you be more specific?
<wastrel> andrew_:  cut can pull part of a line of output
<andrew_> ive beeen using sed -e 's\ blah blah blah
<andrew_> alright
<fangorious> kenny: yeah, i'm filing bug reports and everything
<andrew_> ill look into it
<andrew_> thanks
<Syns> kenny, after installing dapper will those updates come automatically?
<kenny> yes
<Syns> k
<Syns> whats another download site?
<backan> there is someone kwon if the web camara Creative nx have some trovels with the kernel ??
<kenny> Thats the thing to do...bug reports..
<jerrod> how do you make Mplayer the default player in mozilla?
<Syns> i tried bit torrent but got corrupt files
<fangorious> Syns: the official site is the only one i know
<kenny> syns....let me see if I can find a good torrent
<Syns> im on xp now..
<kenny> ahh..ok.
<Syns> so torrent wont due..
<kenny> hmm.
<kenny> sorry.
<Syns> whats the orginal site?
<fangorious> Syns: no torrent on XP??
<jerrod> ??^^
<Syns> i had to reinstall breezy
<Syns> hrm..
<Syns> i dont have torrent on here..
<fangorious> Syns: cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<Syns> i didnt even know about it until i used linux
<fangorious> Syns: you can download azureus for winxp
<kenny> where did you get your first torrent?
<fangorious> Syns: i think bittornado has a windows version too
<Syns> bittorrent.com
<kenny> hmm...not a good choice...I got the dapper torrent from the offical site...
<ba> whats the package to get mp3s work in ubuntu
<fangorious> ba: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<kenny> ummm...I install ALL the gstreamer plugins that works
<drkat> How does ubuntu auto detect graphic settings? is there a package such as sax for linux in general
<mebaran151> xresprobe does it
<kenny> sax is SuSe right...?
<drkat> yeah
<kenny> well..for suse
<drkat> sax is SuSE's version yes
<kenny> ok..I tried SuSe didn't tickle my fancy
<drkat> yeah me either
<kenny> took to long to download, install, configure.
<epp> amphi, openbox is really plain.
<kenny> even on my Pentuim4
<kenny> pentuim*
<kenny> crap
<drkat> ok
<Syns> kenny, i need to download azureus first though?
<drkat> so I'll try xresprobe and manually configure X then
<drkat> great thanks
<kenny> one sec...I'll see if I can help you syns
<amphi> epp: yes
<ba> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<epp> amphi, kinda hard to use.
<crimsun> ba: you need dapper/multiverse enabled.
<amphi> epp: not at all - it's easy to configure with keybindings for everything
<epp> yeah,
<ba> crimsun, you need dapper too?
<kenny> my IDE  controler rules.....
<crimsun> ba: yes.
<ba> why?
<kenny> 4 hard drives yes
<crimsun> ba: because the package is only in dapper.
<fangorious> ba: you using breezy?
<dooglus> any idea how to set my locale in dapper?  it seems to have changed from breezy.
<ba> fangorious, yes
<fangorious> ba: sorry, libmad, gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<hobbs> Can anyone confirm whether this (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119108) "make fontconfig stop being horribly broken" patch has been merged in dapper? It certainly doesn't seem that way to me, I seem to be up-to-date and I'm getting the crash, but I want to confirm before filing a bug.
<fangorious> ba: that should cover you for more than just mp3
<kenny> are you using dapper?
<kenny> hobbs. are you using dapper?
<fangorious> dooglus: if you find out, let me know. I can't switch mine either, posted on the forum and was told to use System->Administration->Language Selection
<fangorious> dooglus: but that didn't seem to be able to generate new locales or change the default
<dooglus> fangorious: I tried that, but that's only going to affect X, if anything
<hobbs> kenny: yes
<kenny> well..again..dappers in alpha so I do suggest you file a bug report.
<hatake_kakashi> is there anyway to merge pkgcache.bin, etc?
<dooglus> fangorious: the language selection only has "English" anyway - I want British English, not the default American offshoot
<hobbs> kenny: alright, just checking. The fix is pretty old and I figured it should have been caught. But this thing's been crashing my konqy for a month now ;)
<kenny> I think Im going to develop a new operating system...
<Kyral> .....
<kenny> hmm...hobbs.....check the ubutn forms
<kenny> forums*
<epp> is there any way easy to use desktops like fluxbox?
<Kyral> epp: yes
<Dr_Willis> epp,  hmm.. they are very easy to use now. :P
<kenny> yeah...all new file systems, kernals, everything..completly orginal
<interferon> do i have to enable some repository to get more bleeding-edge versions of different packages
<epp> kyral, like...
<Syns> hrm..
<Kyral> kenny: we will see you in 10 years :P
<jerrod> how do you make Mplayer the default player in mozilla?
<Syns> why the heck would i pay for azureus
<kenny> naww...I gots a software team.
<interferon> kenny, writing an operating system?
<Kyral> epp: wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<kenny> I've got some code...
<epp> kyral, yeah im running fluxbox.
<hobbs> kenny: will do after libqt3-mt finishes coming in. Lousy dialup.
<epp> where can i ger cool themes.
<Kyral> FreshMeat
<interferon> epp, art.gnome.org
<kenny> goood
<Kyral> interferon: not for GNOME
<fangorious> any xmodmap wizards representin?
<epp> hmmm.
<interferon> Kyral, ah you're right
<Kyral> epp: or the Fluxbox website
<wastrel> epp:  the thing with fluxbox is, it's not a desktop environment, it's just a window manager.
<interferon> sorry
<epp> yeah...
<amphi> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<epp> wastrel, pros and cons?
<wastrel> epp:  so you don't have all the functionality... but you don't have all the bloat either.
<mustard5> terracorp, all good?
<epp> wastrel, this is true.
<terracorp> hy
<interferon> ubotu, probably because it feels less rude to preface questions with that
<ubotu> interferon: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Kyral> yah you'd need GTK Theme Switch as well
<dooglus> fangorious: I found a solution that works for me...
<interferon> oh, am i talking to a bot?
<fangorious> amphi, because the last two times i asked it nobody replied. ;)
<kenny> acully it is going to take a about 10 years to develop a whole operating systyem
<terracorp> i still dont see my  hard disck :(
<mustard5> terracorp, I'm curious whether an icon appeared this time
<fangorious> dooglus: ???
<Kyral> interferon: yah :P
<dooglus> fangorious: all I wanted to do was get the spell checker working in gaim.
<amphi> epp: no hideous icons disfiguring the noble austerity of your root window
<terracorp> nope
<dooglus> fangorious: I did that like this:    LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8 gaim
<terracorp> :((
<interferon> Kyral, ohh :)
<wastrel> epp:  you can work just fine with just a WM, i did for years.  but you need to learn your way around, and figure out how to do things that are easy with a full on desktop environment.
<mustard5> terracorp, use nautilus browser to navigate to /media/windows
<jerrod> goodbye all you non-helpers
<terracorp> tel me pls the op topic chat
<kenny> "non helpers"
<hobbs> interferon: but in reality it's just a waste of bits and time :)
<dooglus> fangorious: I guess you could "export LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8" in ~/.gnomerc to have it set everywhere
<kenny> nnot nice
<terracorp> where is nautilius?
<mustard5> terracorp, #kubuntu-offtopic
<epp> wastrel, yeah. I wish i could have a thing to show my wifi strength.
<hatake_kakashi> mustard5: you meant #ubuntu-offtopic
<fangorious> dooglus: heh. but that won't generate a new locale, just change the default. i need to generate a new one, and dpkg-reconfigure locales didn't ask me which locales i wanted. it just regenerate the existing ones
<amphi> epp: wavemon
<mustard5> hatake_kakashi, nope..definitely #kubuntu-offtopic
<interferon> ubotu, what do you do?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, interferon
<agabus> where can i find a list of mirrors of dapper flight 4 iso's?
<dooglus> fangorious: right, for me too; luckily it was already generating the one I wanted (and a bunch I don't want it to, but never mind)
<hatake_kakashi> mustard5: heh, nautilus iirc is Gnome application, not KDE
<ddonky> how can i access the directories of hdb1, which was my old /home directory under Fedora?
<hobbs> epp: for *box? wmwave will do nicely.
<kenny> agabus, fromt the ubuntu offical site
<mustard5> hatake_kakashi, yeah but that channel is quiet :)
<agabus> kenny - umm k i'll check
<epp> hobbs, wmwave?
<wastrel> epp:  yes, fluxbox supports "windomaker dock apps"  wmwave is one
<interferon> ddonky, mount /dev/hdb1 blah
<dooglus> agabus: you can find torrents here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<epp> wastrel, hmmm. this is why i love ubuntu. Everyone helps.
<wastrel> epp:  i love me some wm applets.
<dooglus> agabus: torrents are faster than mirrors usually
<sambagirl> http://www.shoutwire.com/viewstory/5334/U_S_Government_In_A_Censoring_Spree look at that! my god!
<ddonky> interferon, right, got that far... but only root can access them
<agabus> dooglus - I need ftp/http at the moment sorry
<Kyral> Unless your Campus blocks Torrents
<dooglus> agabus: that's there too
<kenny> agabus, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<interferon> ddonky, try mount /dev/hdb1 place -o user (and don't run that as root)
<amphi> epp: or run gkrellm in the slit - that has a wifi plugin
<hatake_kakashi> mustard5: ahh lol
<agabus> kenny - yeah I was looking for a different mirror
<stoned> my mic is working, I can hear myself when I talk into it, volume levels in kmix are perfectly good, green lights are on, and they are full.  None of the sound recording apps give me any errors, but I can't seem to get any thing recorded.  Audacity, krecord, krec, etc. nothing will record anything.  just an empty file.  I cant figure it out, pleae help
<kenny> O. ok
<hobbs> epp: yes, wmwave
<sambagirl> comcast has denied me access to even access the site!
<dooglus> agabus: there's a list of download sites here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ddonky> interferon - ok, where 'user' is my new user name?
<agabus> dooglus - yeah I'm looking through that now, alot of them seem to only have the official releases and none of the dapper flight releases
<hatake_kakashi> Is there a possibility to merge multiple pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin into a single pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin?
<epp> any other way good wm apletts to have
<epp> applets*
<wastrel> epp google for dock app warehouse
<epp> kk
<kenny> well guys..I gotta go...
<epp> is there opera in apt?
<dooglus> agabus: which country are you in?
<agabus> australia
<hobbs> epp: I've been using KDE for a few years now, but before that, Blackbox was my #1 choice (this was before fluxbox, openbox, and 37 other "box"es)
<epp> yeah, i found fluxbox is very nice.
<agabus> dooglus- my ISP has a ubuntu mirror at ftp.iinet.net.au, but i don't believe they have the dapper iso's either
<interferon> ddonky, you might actually want "-o uid=1000" where 1000 is your uid (you can get your actual number from the Users & Groups tool)
<RasutoIbuki> Hi. I was hoping someone could answer a question for me. If you add a custom repository, and in that repository is a file that has the same version as one from the main ubuntu repositories, which one gets installed?
<wastrel> dockapps can be addicitve.
<stoned> anyone?
<dooglus> agabus: I see what you mean
<ddonky> ok
<dooglus> agabus: so I guess you have to use the link that kenny and I gave you?
<hobbs> I used to keep two different copies of wmbiff running at once
<hobbs> To keep track of all of my mailboxes :)
<irvin> !info opera
<agabus> dooglus - hmm k
<Madpilot> iratsu: Opera isn't in the repos, but it's easy to install
<Madpilot> !tell irvin about opera
<irvin> thanks Madpilot, i was just checking
<Madpilot> OK, this is odd - my sound just stopped working, and when I tried to kill & restart esd, I got this error message, "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<j1p> I'm having a little trouble installing libmtp(http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp) from CVS, I have to use autoconf, but I'm getting some errors about "possibly undefined macro"'s, I did "aclocal" then "autoconf" is that the right process so far?
* gpd plays with compiz - feels slightly ill
<fangorious> well, i got my thumb button to go back, now i just need to get my scroll wheel back!
<hobbs> j1p: there isn't an autogen.sh in the CVS?
<j1p> ooh, i guess there is, do i just run that?
<hobbs> j1p: that usually takes care of things for you, yeah
<j1p> oh, thanks, i wasnt aware of that
<j1p> that gives me an error about unknown command libtoolize, is that in any of the repos, or am I going to have to find it and install it elsewhere?
<B_166-ER-X> !libtag
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !info libtoolize
<j1p> think i found the answer on the forums, looks like its in libtool package
<wastrel> hmm firefox is suddenly opening pdfs for me in-line
<fojackedddolt> Just wondering, is there anyway to upgrade to Breezy badger from horay with out getting another CD/ISO?
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: ^^^
<epp> i installed opera but it gives me errors when i try to launch it.
<epp> it needs some libraries and im to lazy to install them
<fojackedddolt> ohkay, thank you much,
<ddonky> ok, so I mounted it with no options to /mnt/two and when i try to cd to the home of the old user i get this:
<ddonky> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/OIkvvu17.html
<Madpilot> ddonky: you don't need sudo in front of a cd command
<wastrel> also cd isn't in sbin
<ddonky> Madpilot - ok
<ddonky> ok
<ddonky> without sudo, i get bash: cd: donpedro: Permission denied
<Madpilot> ddonky: then something else is wrong
<wastrel> well the directory is drwx-------- and isn't owned by a user on your system
<fojackedddolt> ddonkey: whats your problem?
<Madpilot> ddonky: "sudo chmod 755 /path/to/whatever"
<triablo_> How to fix this: aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<triablo_>  ????
<epp> is there a wireless to that show availiable wireless nwetworks?
<brenner> triablo_: what are you doing?
<ddonky> Madpilot -that's what i thought....this drive that i mounted at /mnt/two is my old /home directory
<triablo_> I installed the Radeon fglrx driver,and I need to run the aticonfig
<ddonky> what if i created a user with the same name and password?
<wastrel> what's aticonfig?
<triablo_> but it give me that error
<Madpilot> ddonky: sudo chown should work too - just make it owned by your current user, or root
<wastrel> ddonky:  i think this is one of the (rare) occasions when chown -R is called for
<triablo_> aticonfig-creates the configureation file
<Madpilot> wastrel: recursive chown is useful
<brenner> triablo_: what instructions did you follow to install?
<epp> is there a wireless tool that shows available wireless networks?
<wastrel> Madpilot:  yes, but people seem to like using it at the drop of a hat - and break stuff in the process
<sasa> yep
<epp> hi
<wastrel> triablo_:  fglrxconfig  should work
<triablo_> the driver it is a  ./fglrx.run
<wastrel> ah.
<epp> is there a tool that shows available wireless networks?
<amphi> epp: iwlist <iface> scan
<Draconicus> Where does xscreensaver keep its screensavers?
<brenner> triablo_: stop right there.  i recommend you follow this instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<triablo_> fglrxconfig does'n run anymore
<epp> amphi, like a gui.
<amphi> epp: no idea
<Madpilot> wastrel: true enough
<wastrel> Draconicus:  seems to be /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<ba> whats a good webcam software for ubuntu?
<epp> that shows like, encryption type... and channel, and SSID.
<interferon> are there any tricks to speed up ubuntu's boot time?
<zphinx> install sysvconfig
<amphi> epp: iwlist does that *shrug*
<mikeo1> how do i enable multiverse?
<ufo> epp: try kismet
<dieKleineMaus1> join /#edubuntu
<Sonobana> mikeo1: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dieKleineMaus1> join #edubuntu
<epp> thx
* ddonky == w00t! recursive chown
<Dasnipa`> after installing kubuntu-desktop how do you make it the default for users? i know it pops up the question window but apparently im still running gnome
<Razor-X> Is rt2570 support addable in a compiled kernel?
<dieKleineMaus1> hi is here some german people?
<Marsmensch> maus: #ubuntu-de
<dieKleineMaus1> danke (thanks
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<brenner> Dasnipa`: choose it from the sessions menu at login?
<wastrel> Ich habe eine grosse Lampe.
<dieKleineMaus1> i don not need help, i like chat *smile*
<interferon> zphinx, what is sysvconfig?
<dieKleineMaus1> Aha und was machst du mit der?
<dieKleineMaus1> *weglach*
<zphinx> a tool for confuring the init scripts in /home/init.d/
<wastrel> heh i don't speak german, my friend taught me that.
<zphinx> configuring*
<wastrel> it means "I have a big lamp." if i'm not mistaken
<hatake_kakashi> !tell dieKleineMaus1 about de
<zphinx> wastrel, he asked what you do with it :P
<wastrel> heh.
<Marsmensch> zphinx: he's a she
<Marsmensch> ;-)
<interferon> what's a good package for making graphs (the node-edge kind, not the plotting kind)
<fangorious> wastrel's lamp
<mikeo1> are there any other sources besides universe and multiverse?
<terracorp> peer
<zphinx> How do you know? nothing in the name gives it away :P
<mikeo1> mplayer is still missing packages in the multiverse
<mikeo1> and cant install it
<ba> anyone know of a webcam in ubuntu tutorial?
<monzie> anybody from ubuntu-cn here?
<brenner> interferon: dia maybe?
<Madpilot> mikeo1: search Synaptic for mplayer, there are lots of packages
<mikeo1> yes
<Madpilot> mikeo1: but none of them are called just "mplayer"
<wastrel> mikeo1:  did you add universe also?  mplayer probably needs packages from universe
<neiras> ba - webcam support is pretty dodgy
<mikeo1> and none of them will install,due to missing dependencises
<mikeo1> i have universe multiverse after the location
<interferon> brenner, i was looking more for something that would generate graphs from a text specification
<jumpman> ubunty uses gnome as the default manager...if i wanna use KDE i should just go like "apt-get install kde" ??? that's it??
<jumpman> tks for helping
<ba> what are the odds there is a gizmo package for linux
<ba> i mean ubuntu
<jumpman> ubuntu..
<brenner> interferon: ah.
<wastrel> mikeo1:  just universe & multiverse?
<Madpilot> mikeo1: sounds like your sources.list has something wrong with it - pastebin it?
<B_166-ER-X> anyone familiar with amarok 1.4 ?
<neiras> ba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<brenner> jumpman: apt-get kubuntu-desktop would be better
<ufo> epp: maybe the kismet its not what you are looking for
<interferon> brenner, thanks though
<ba> neiras, the deb source no longer exists for that tutorial
<drfoz> where does totem look for plugins on dapper? got all the plugins in /usr/lib/win32 but it wont play wmv
<brenner> jumpman: and gnome isn't a manager .. it's an environment
<mikeo1> join #flood
<jetscreamer> usb gizmos
<mikeo1> ill paste it
<wastrel> not in here pleaes
<jumpman> brenner, kubuntu its like a KDE specially for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !tell mikeo1 about pastebin
<wastrel> s/es/se/
<j1p> I'm having trouble installing libmtp(http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp) from CVS, I run their autogen.sh file, but get an error about AC_CONFIG_HEADER, how it should be AM_CONFIG_HEADER, but still get errors, the errors for both trys are here: http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=6241
<brenner> interferon: no worries.  i always do stuff the hard way i guess.  what you're doing probably sounds a lot easier
<dieKleineMaus1> its boring, noone here who like to chat?
<Madpilot> dieKleineMaus1: this is a support channel - try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Flash> How does one rename a folder in Ubuntu 5.14?
<brenner> jumpman: yeah sort of.  the important thing is it'll grab all the kde packages you need to get it working.  then you can just choose kde from the sessions menu at login
<jumpman> brenner, kubuntu its like a KDE specially for ubuntu?
<jumpman> ops.. sorry for that
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9161
<Pablo> o.O
<brenner> jumpman: heh, yeah.  give us a chance to answer :P
<jumpman> tks man
<jumpman> running apt-get write now
<Flash> hello?
<joels> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to figure out how to install zlib with apt-get.
<wastrel> flash my good man, are you renaming in GUI or command line?
<Madpilot> mikeo1: pastebin your sources.list too please
<joels> I don't have X11 installed. I don't want to use Synaptic or whatever it's called.
<Flash> ?? Let's say GUI.  The desktop looks pretty.
<wastrel> joels:  first step is figuring out what the package is named.  apt-cache search zlib   to see packages containing the string "zlib"
<zphinx> joels: why on earth use ubuntu then?
<Pablo> lol
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9162
<wastrel> joels:  often grep helps prune the output :] 
<joels> I see that :)
<Madpilot> Flash: right click on the file, choose "Rename"
<joels> zphinx, I don't have X11 installed, it's for a fileserver
<wastrel> joels:  then  sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Pablo> where did flash get ubunto 5.14
<Pablo> ubuntu*
<joels> wastrel, I have that part figured out, it was the search thing that I needed :)
<Madpilot> mikeo1: for Dapper, try this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Flash> Tried that.  When I right click, nothing happens.
<wastrel> joels:  it's good to get to know apt-cache.  very useful :] 
<joels> it seems that zlibc was what I needed
<joels> I've never used a debian-based distribution before, so this apt stuff is new to me
<hobbs> joels: not likely
<Madpilot> Flash: nothing at all?
<Flash> My bad.  I meant to type 5.10.
<hobbs> joels: 'zlib1g' is most likely
<joels> hobbs, that one's already installed.
<joels> configure: error: "no zlib found"
<joels>  - I'm just trying to make this go away
<hobbs> joels: oh. You're trying to link against it
<LinuxNIT> how does ubuntu perform on older cpus? say P1 or P2
<Madpilot> Flash: when you rightclick on a file you don't get any rightclick menu at all?
<hobbs> joels: zlib1g-dev
<regeya> joels, do an apt-ca....thanks, hobbs.
<epp> where is a list of the plugins for window manager.
<joels> Ah, excellent.
<hobbs> joels: when you want to compile something against a given library, you need the version from a package ending in -dev
<interferon> brenner, graphviz looks like it does what i need (just in case you need this)
<joels> hmm, should I stick '-dev' on the end of eveyrhing i wanna link against?
<j1p> I'm having trouble installing libmtp(http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp) from CVS, I run their autogen.sh file, but get an error about AC_CONFIG_HEADER, how it should be AM_CONFIG_HEADER, but still get errors, the errors for both trys are here: http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=6241
<joels> ah, you answered before I asked.
<joels> haha
<hobbs> joels: usually it's libfoo-dev, but zlib is oh so very ancient and special :)
<bhearsum> anyone running software suspend 2.2? i'm having trouble resuming -- i get a "sanity check error"
<sethk> j1p, that sounds like you may have conflicting versions of automake - that is, whatever you are building might be expecting an older version of automake.  not sure, but I've seen that message in that situation.
<Flash> Ah.  Right click does work.  Thank you.  My mouse was not working so I yanked it for a better one with no right click.  I was doing the control click thing as substitute (Apple)
<hobbs> bhearsum: now and then. Usually that means that you booted up a different kernel than the one that you resumed from.
<wastrel> bhearsum:  i know a good psychaitrist
<joels> wastrel, hobbs, thank you for your help!
<hobbs> bhearsum: er, the one that you suspended from
<Madpilot> LinuxNIT: basic system specs are mentioned on ubuntu.com
<bhearsum> wastrel: haha
<bhearsum> hobbs: hmm..i'll look into that
<Flash> Now... How does one install a program?  Should I be using Synaptic?
<sethk> Flash, yes
<LinuxNIT> thanks Madpilot
<bhearsum> hobbs: i'm definently resuming on the same kernel
<LinuxNIT> ill check them
<hobbs> bhearsum: the full details of the sanity check error would be a help. And you may be better of asking someone who works with swsusp rather than here.
<benplaut> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<j1p> sethk, alright, thanks, i have automake 1.4-p6 and autoconf 2.59, this CVS is 2 weeks old at most, would you suggest a different version?
<bhearsum> hobbs: i'll see if i can find more details
<aaronshaf> What's the name of the eclipse package?
<hobbs> j1p: automake 1.4 _is_ an ancient version
<Madpilot> Flash: Synaptic or Add Applications (which is at the bottom of the Applications menu
<Madpilot> )
<bhearsum> hmm
<bhearsum> "failed to load the suspend2 compressor filter"
<mikeo1> more packages are showing up :D
<wastrel> hmm, how do i tell firefox i don't want it to display pdf's for me?
<bhearsum> that gives me something to go on
<sethk> j1p, no, if it's a two week old thing I would hope they have an up to date version of automake.
<bhearsum> hard to read things as they scroll by though, heh
<B_166-ER-X> on amarok :  have another error, when i change anything on the ipod, using amarok , it says ' Media device: failed to write iPod database
<hobbs> bhearsum: ah, okay. The library that suspend2 is using for compression, most likely LZF, you have compiled as a module
<sethk> j1p, if they list any requirements, you could check whether they specify any specific version
<hobbs> bhearsum: when you suspend, it's available to be loaded off of disk
<sethk> j1p, but if it's new code, I'd say my guess is probably wrong
<bhearsum> hobbs: so i should compile it into the kernel?
<j1p> sethk, ill try to install automake1.9 that i found in apt-cache search, and try that
<hobbs> bhearsum: when you resume, the filesystem doesn't exist yet so it can't load the module, so it can't read its own data :)
<benplaut> can someone give me a breezy sources.list, complete with backports?
<hobbs> bhearsum: so the easiest solution is to set CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF to y in the kernel and rebuild
<bhearsum> i'll give that a shot
<bhearsum> thanks man :)
<hobbs> bhearsum: (suspend2 is using lzf for compression unless you did something really weird to it)
<rabeldable> anyone know whats wrong with openoffice not printing underline words with the underline sometimes?
<rabeldable> is there a bug in oo for breezy?
<LinuxNIT> Madpilot, all i saw was ram and HD requirements. what about cpu speed?
<LinuxNIT> anything?
<wastrel> LinuxNIT:  linux will run on old processors but the default ubuntu install wouldn't perform well
<hobbs> LinuxNIT: Assuming you have the RAM and the HD, things pretty much just scale linearly with processor
<LinuxNIT> what about ubuntu xfce?
<benplaut> ok, easier...
<benplaut> where can i get msttcorefonts for dapper?
<hobbs> LinuxNIT: if you cut your CPU speed in half you'll be waiting twice as long for things to happen ;)
<benplaut> download the breezy version?
<LinuxNIT> :)
<rabeldable> printing with openoffice is messed up .... it does not print my underlined text
<aaronshaf> If apt-get is locked, how do I unlock it?
<bhearsum> whoa
<LinuxNIT> so like 500 mhz will it do fine on that?
<bhearsum> weird text on resume
<hobbs> LinuxNIT: it's bearable on a P1-class machine. Not fast, but not as dog-slow as recent windows
<wastrel> LinuxNIT:  xubuntu would be better but xfce is still a bit of a resource hog.  a lightweight windowmanager like fluxbox would be better
<j1p> aaronshaf, are you using any other updating programs, or using apt-get in another shell?
<bhearsum> and its a helluva lot faster than 2.1.99
<rabeldable> version 1.9.129
<ufaiL8Ch> hi
<aaronshaf> I crtl-z'd out of an apt-get process
<aaronshaf> and now I can't run it
<wastrel> LinuxNIT:  i ran gnome on a 333 celeron for a wile.  you'd be fine on a 500mhz i think, especially with xfce
<hobbs> aaronshaf: control-Z doesn't end a process, it's still running
<ufaiL8Ch> aaronshaf:  fg
<aaronshaf> crtl x or something
<hobbs> aaronshaf: either bring it back (fg) or kill it
<aaronshaf> ahh
<aaronshaf> thanks!
<ufo> what do i need to install for compile my own kernel, i installed the source and headers and build-essential?
<stoned> hi i have a problem recording thigns with the mic. my mic is working, I can hear myself when I talk into it, volume levels in kmix are perfectly good, green lights are on, and they are full.  None of the sound recording apps give me any errors, but I can't seem to get any thing recorded.  Audacity, krecord, krec, etc. nothing will record anything.  just an empty file.  I cant figure it out, pleae help
<LinuxNIT> yeah but this will be on a noobs pc and i dont think fluxbox is good for a noob. unless when it installs on ubuntu its preconfigured nicely
<aaronshaf> How do I cleanly get out of a suck apt-get installation?
<aaronshaf> nevermind...
<aaronshaf> it's working :-)
<LinuxNIT> well thanks guys
<hobbs> LinuxNIT: I installed the standard GNOMish version on a buddy's machine, he's got a 300-400MHz K6. It's a bit slow, but never unbearable IMO. UI is responsive enough.
<rabeldable> any admins on here have an opinion on open office?
<hobbs> LinuxNIT: RAM is more important in my book
<Madpilot> LinuxNIT: if it's a 500Mhz machine, with a decent amount of RAM it'll be fine
<LinuxNIT> ok
<LinuxNIT> not sure on cpu (its a friend of a freinds lol) so i just threw 500 out there for a response :) we'll see
<LinuxNIT> thanks for the input i appreciate it
<stoned> can't anyone help me
<Unicorn_Giggles> you guys know how to convert .asx movies to .avi/.mpg ?
<stoned> debian assholes won't help me cuz im using ubuntu, over here i can't get any help, i been asking my questions and trying to figure this out on my own for a couple of hours now, someone anyone for the love of god help me!
<esac_> anybody use amaroK ? ive got a bunch of files on an SMB share which i have mounted to /home/esac/media/music .. it scans the collection, and i can see it says '1712 tracks' however none of them are in my collection. any ideas ?
<hobbs> Unicorn_Giggles: mencoder, transcode, probably even ffmpeg. Hit up google for info, there's _lots_ of it out there
<HedgeMage> Unicorn_Giggles: deja vu, someone was just asking me that on another chan...
<reka> rabeldable: is it possible it might be your printer's fault? : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26746&highlight=underlined+print
<Unicorn_Giggles> yeah, thought of that about 2 secs after I hit Entre, thanx anyway
<stoned> esac_, i run mine over an nfs share, i dunno about samba though, it should work with network mounts afaik, try #amarok
<hobbs> stoned: Eh. It happens sometimes. Assuming you're using alsa, you might try to troubleshoot it with the folks on #alsa (after hitting up their wiki, http://alsa.opensrc.org)
<La_PaRCa> What package contains chdir?
<esac_> stoned: already tried #amarok, they have been on an ipod rant for the past hour and are too busy to even acknowledge my question :)
<hobbs> La_PaRCa: Assuming you mean cd, the one for your shell. cd isn't a binary, it's a shell builtin.
<wastrel> La_PaRCa:  you mean cd ?
<hobbs> La_PaRCa: and unlike DOS/windows, chdir isn't an alias for cd. Unless you make it one.
<ubuntu_> hey an alle
<rabeldable> reka: I'll check that out, but I can print just fine from firefox
<La_PaRCa> hobbs, um, cedega from cvs is complaining about chdir
<reka> La_PaRCa: build-essential
<ba> is there a gizmo package for ubuntu?
<wastrel> what's gizmo?
<hobbs> La_PaRCa: probably something different. Cedega just breaks a lot ;)
<hobbs> ba: At their website, last time I checked.
<ba> hobbs, not for ubuntu
<j1p> I'm having trouble connecting to archive.ubuntu.com, is it down?
<hobbs> ba: The debian package set works fine. Or it did.
<aaronshaf> How do I set up dual monitors?
<benplaut> aaronshaf: with a really big desk ;)
<benplaut> (dunno)
<j1p> aaronshaf, you need to set it up in your xorg.conf file
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9163
<aaronshaf> I've added the monitor to the xorg.conf
<mikeo1> error...
<j1p> aaronshaf, as both a device and in your serverlayout?
<rabeldable> i just exported my document to pdf format and opened it with gpdf and it printed perfectly
<aaronshaf> not a device
<aaronshaf> How do I find out what device I need to add?
<brenner> rabeldable: guess it *is* ooo's fault
<esac_> anybody running dapper wanna try an experiment? system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts. map something to ALT+LEFTARROW and ALT+RIGHTARROW. pause and say 'oh shit that is back and forward in my browser' click on them and press BACKSPACE to delete the binding... then type something in anyway window and try to just hit the right and left arrow keys and see if they still work
* rob looks in
<j1p> aaronshaf, paste your relevant parts of xorg.conf in the pastebin
<shaji> i have 2 bandwith
<hobbs> mikeo1: install gcc?
<shaji> i can't conniting local server
<shaji> going to outside
<rabeldable> its open office problem alright... when does breezy get an updated open office?
<aaronshaf> http://pastebin.com/568165
<j1p> rabeldable, it won't, you'll have to wait for Dapper
<Madpilot> rabeldable: Dapper comes out in mid-April, it'll have a newer OOo (and lots more new toys, too)
<brenner> what about backports?
<rabeldable> I'm going to remove it and install the latest version from oo.org
<Razor-X> Do all Ubuntu kernels use an initrd by default?
<j1p> aaronshaf, you're going to need to setup a Screen section for the new monitor, check out this thread on the ubuntu forums, it'll help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82109
<hobbs> Razor-X: yeah, it's a compatibility thing
<aaronshaf> jlp: thanks
<Razor-X> hobbs: Ah, thanks.
<mikeo1> yeah... actually after i updated my sources.list there were like 80 updates
<mikeo1> i think gcc was on the list
<Razor-X> hobbs: Lemme see if I don't need an initrd, then ;).
<jsestri2> if i installed with acpi=off, how can i enable it again?
<hobbs> Razor-X: you can ditch the initrd, but you'll need a new kernel if you want to actually be able to boot :)
<wastrel> happy
<Razor-X> hobbs: Exactly, my kernel modules are compiling now ;).
<brenner> jsestri2: isn't that just a grub option?
<j1p> what is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade for apt-get?
<hobbs> j1p: dist-upgrade "tries harder" ;)
<jsestri2> brenner: i don't know...is it?
<jsestri2> brenner: I had to use it in order for it to install properly
<brenner> jsestri2: i think so.  open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wastrel> man apt-get   /dist-upgrade   n
<j1p> so to do a complete upgrade on a test box from breezy to dapper, after updating my sources.list should i do dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<jsestri2> question #2, how do i configure the network, I had to install without the network card enabled, because it wasnt detecting it properly. How would i go about detecting it now that the system is installed?
<Madpilot> j1p: dist-upgrade
<wastrel> jsestri2:  gnome has a gui network prefs dealy
<j1p> thanks Madpilot
<jsestri2> jsestri2: hmmm, i'm not sure that it detects the NIC, any ideas how to get it to detect it?
<wastrel> jsestri2:  or you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<wastrel> oh dear
<jsestri2> ?
<wastrel> so you don't have a driver running for the nic?
<jsestri2> no, it wouldn't detect it on install
<jsestri2> this is technically a dapper flight 4 install, so don't worry about it too much
<interferon> where should i email my device database tarball if the submission fails?
<jsestri2> i was just looking for directions to go in
<jsestri2> the other channel is empty
<wastrel> welp you'd check out your nic hardware with lspci
<wastrel> figure out what kernel module to use for it
<wastrel> and modprobe, then configure the interface, assuming modprobe worked
<j1p> I have automake1.4 and automake1.9 installed on my system, but automake uses 1.4 by default, how can I change that to make it 1.9?
<jsestri2> ok...if i installed with the acpi=off, will they show up?
<jsestri2> i'm not positive what acpi=off does...
<Razor-X> j1p: There's an envvar you can set, I'm pretty sure, can't remember which, though.
<hobbs> jsestri2: disables ACPI ;)
<hobbs> jsestri2: and no, that won't make your NIC disappear
<jsestri2> hobbs: ok, thanks i'll try that stuff out
<hobbs> jsestri2: In fact, on a desktop machine you don't lose anything that's likely to be very important to you
<wastrel> heh rebooting
<Razor-X> wastrel: Why?
<Razor-X> wastrel: You're changing kernels?
<wastrel> Razor-X:  i guessed that jsestri2 was rebooting
<wastrel> cause he left after talking about getting his nic working
<wastrel> Razor-X:  and this machine gets shut down pretty often - laptop.
<Razor-X> Ah, my bad.
<Razor-X> You shouldn't reboot unless as a last resort.
<wastrel> heh
<Razor-X> That's a rule of thumb of Linux that is pretty hard to grasp for incoming Windows users.
<benplaut> but it still fixes most problems
<Razor-X> Well, it's useless.
<Razor-X> Why ruin your computer by restarting?
<Razor-X> Plus, you can't have mad uptime contests!
<benplaut> i have a laptop :P
<Razor-X> benplaut: And? :P.
<benplaut> and i move around alot with it :P
<Razor-X> Our family's laptop never moves, meh
<Razor-X> benplaut: Oh! That makes a difference ;).
<benplaut> he
<hobbs> why'd you get a laptop then? ;)
<benplaut> they're cute :)
<hobbs> and cost twice as much
<Razor-X> hobbs: Because we *can* move it around.
<benplaut> but...
<Razor-X> It's not often, but we can.
<Razor-X> Plus, it's not mine, anyhow.
<benplaut> it's so cute!
<benplaut> what am i saying...
<hobbs> benplaut: no... now a Zaurus, that's cute!
<Razor-X> Not my problem if my dad wants to spend money on a laptop, I just hate the horrible excuse for a keyboard.
<benplaut> i have a thinkpad :P
<Razor-X> Well, anything is a horrible after a Model M ;).
<benplaut> hobbs: i have one of those, too :)
<hobbs> benplaut: I had one until I sort of accidentally crushed it
<mikeo1> what the hell... its saying a restart is strongly recommended after updating
<pikes> need help
<benplaut> Razor-X: i've got it on a dock, with a model m
<benplaut> PWNED
<pikes> is it possible for me to link adsl modem to cisco5500 catalyst?
<benplaut> mike4263: probably a kernel update
<hobbs> pikes: with ethernet, sure... but what do you expect to get out of it, and what in the world does that have to do with ubuntu? :)
<Razor-X> benplaut: So?
<mikeo1> should i restart?
<Razor-X> It's a laptop, it's naturally inferior :P.
<benplaut> doesn't matter if it's immediately rebooted, but eventually...
<benplaut> har har :P
<Razor-X> Laptops are arses to get working with Linux.
<mikeo1> guess i will
<pikes> sorry hobbs ;P
<hobbs> mikeo1: after a dist-upgrade? It's a good idea
<mikeo1> ok
* mikeo1 reboots
<benplaut> Razor-X: agreed
<benplaut> 5
<benplaut> 4
<benplaut> 3
<benplaut> 2
<hobbs> Razor-X: yeah, you have to luck into some really good hardware
<benplaut> gone! :)
<hobbs> Razor-X: this Dell that I got actually isn't so bad. Though I didn't choose it :)
<benplaut> like a thinkpad, for that matter :P
<benplaut> thinkpads are almost completely supported
<manji> hey, what is ubuntu's current out-of-the-box stance on centrino wireless support?
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<benplaut> they are great in linux, except for ATi cards
<hobbs> yeah, I would have bought a thinkpad if it was up to me. Still probably will some day if Lenovo doesn't ruin them
<benplaut> !centrino
<ubotu> benplaut: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<benplaut> bah
<hit> can i install dapper in a pc which already had installed ubuntu
<benplaut> hobbs: the z60 is horrid... the build quality sucks
<benplaut> i'm glad my sysadmin got it, and not me!
<hobbs> benplaut: really... lame.
<wastrel> mmm
* Hobbsee sees that there is a hobbs, and thinks this is a little weird - hi hobbs
<gloin> ergh
<wastrel> i love my thinkpad
<hit> can i install dapper in a pc which already had installed ubuntu
<gloin> dhcp 3 is pissing me off
<gloin> is it possible to downgrade?
<hobbs> hi Hobbsee. I've probably had this nick longer than you've had yours ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hobbs: yeah, ok, you have hehe
<hobbs> Since OpenProjects and before ;)
<gloin> heh
<wastrel> i've been using this nick since the mid 90's
* gloin has been gloin for that long
<Razor-X> I love my Model M ;).
<benplaut> Razor-X: what model is yours?
<jsestri2> woooot
<jsestri2> im a winner
<wastrel> t3h w1nn4r R jsestri2
<Razor-X> benplaut: 1993.
<hobbs> wastrel: I've only bothered with IRC since the late 90s. I'm not as old as most people around ;)
<jsestri2> wastrel: thanks...I'm now talking to you from dapper flight 4!
<benplaut> Razor-X: no... the model itself
<LiteHedded> how do you get dvd burning working in ubuntu?
<LiteHedded> my friend can't burn dvds
<Razor-X> benplaut: Model M, don't remember the specifics ;).
<Razor-X> It's a Blue label one.
<benplaut> me too
<jsestri2> whats the package with gcc etc.?
<wastrel> build-essential
<jsestri2> thanks
<LiteHedded> how do you get dvd burning working in ubuntu?
<jsestri2> maybe google dvd burning linux on google?
<LiteHedded> wow I should've known I'd get the RTFM/google response on here
<LiteHedded> classy
<jetscreamer> check for /dev/dvd
<jetscreamer> make sure it points to /dev/hd(yourcdrom)
<brenner> LiteHedded: what app are you using?
<jetscreamer> run xine-check
<nelsmar> anyone know a lil C++? im having a problem im making a program to... execute a program when i press FN F5(my dim screen) im tryng to read /dev/sonypi and take the first char that comes into play and then return the value, though when i tell it ot read /dev/sonypi it just sits and hangs and nothign happens
<LiteHedded> he's using gnomebaker I think
<LiteHedded> maybe k3b
<nelsmar> i dont know about reading files on linux...... well reading dev files
<LiteHedded> he can burn cd's not dvds
<jsestri2> LiteHedded: i'm not too knowledgeable, so i figured i'd offer that, rather than nothing, since nobody was responding right away
<LiteHedded> same drive
<LiteHedded> darkfusion is the one with the problem
<brenner> nelsmar: #c++ might be better
<darkfusion> hello guys
<nelsmar> yeah im there 0.o
<ufaiL8Ch> hi
<darkfusion> yeh so i'm some trouble burning dvds
<darkfusion> the disc auto mount and I can play them also
<wastrel> nelsmar:  isn't there an x app that captures keycodes?
<nelsmar> dunno
<nelsmar> be better if it wasnt an xapp but there migh be
<nelsmar> and i just need to read sonypi... but it wont evne read the file
<nelsmar> it seems lik the code i bassed myn off of worked originaly but now it wontand i ahve re-written it about 50 times from scratch and still no luck
<nelsmar> then again .. theirs was flaky it might not have actualy been working
<nelsmar> i figured fscanf would hang until a character was availble
<LiteHedded> what error do you get darkfusion
<wastrel> you probably aren't supplying the proper args to open...
<wastrel> dunno been a while since i did any systems programming
<hobbs> nelsmar: it looks like the 'rsjog' app might already support what you want
<hobbs> nelsmar: the description hints at the ability to bind stuff to Fn-combos
<darkfusion> Executing 'mkisofs -V GnomeBaker data cd -p darkfusion -iso-level 3 -l -R -hide-rr-moved -J -joliet-long -gui -graft-points Top Gear - 2004.05.09.avi=/media/x/Top Gear/Top Gear - 2004.05.09.avi Top Gear - 2004.10.24.avi=/media/x/Top Gear/Top Gear - 2004.10.24.avi Top Gear - 2004.11.07.avi=/media/x/Top Gear/Top Gear - 2004.11.07.avi Top Gear - 2004.11.14.avi=/media/x/Top Gear/Top Gear - 2004.11.14.avi Top Gear - 2004.11.21.avi=/media/x/Top
<darkfusion> INFO:	UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings. Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem, use -input-charset to override.
<darkfusion> /dev/hdc: engaging DVD-R DAO upon user request...
<LiteHedded> tried k3b?
<darkfusion> crap sry that was long
<jsestri2> in alsamixer, what key unmutes?
<jsestri2> jsfd
<jsestri2> wait
<jsestri2> i hear sound
<jsestri2> !!!!!
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jsestri2
<nelsmar> hobs ill look ; / im wanting to just write a simple program but yeah
<jsestri2> yeah ubotu you the bot!
<rsync> hi i get "/var/run/utmp: no such process" error when i rettach to the screen. Help?
<ReWT_> Hi all.
<rsync> all file attributes seem right
<jsestri2> nelsmar
<nelsmar> yes?
<jsestri2> nelsmar: getc
<nelsmar> kk hold on ill try it
<jsestri2> nelsmar: getc and a thread, or ncurses
<rsync> screen users had any problems?
<darkfusion> /dev/hdc: engaging DVD-R DAO upon user request...
<darkfusion> :-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=2h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h] : Wrong medium type
<darkfusion> anyway to fix this so I can burn dvds ?
<jsestri2> nelsmar: in any case i think you need a thread, (callbacks of some sort) in order to intercept key strokes
<LiteHedded> try K3B?
<ufaiL8Ch> !ruby
<ubotu> from memory, ruby is an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.6.
<darkfusion> did that lite
<LiteHedded> =(
<hobbs> darkfusion: that's your drive yelling at you, not the software. It's saying that it couldn't finish OPC
<ufaiL8Ch> !xev
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ufaiL8Ch
<rsync> !slackware
<ubotu> rsync: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rsync> lol
* ReWT_ chuckles.
<rsync> entropy is small
<ufaiL8Ch> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> ufaiL8Ch: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<j1p> I'm having some pointer errrors when  trying to make libmtp(http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp) my errors are here, i used the autogen.sh file in cvs, then ./configure with no errors, then make with errors here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9164
<darkfusion> so drivers or what hobbs
<nelsmar> hhmm no such luck, what do you mean a thrad?
<jsestri2> nelsmar: this is a programming discussion, move it to a PM?
<hit> how to install another dapper from my hard disk ?
<nelsmar> sure : )
<hobbs> darkfusion: ... no, drive or disc. Or you're just trying to do something stupid like write to a non-blanked RW as though it was an R
<hit> help me
<jsestri2> hit: i'd guess its not too disimilar from breezy
<rsync> any 'screen' users here?
<rsync> wonder if anyone had any problems with screen
<hit> jsestri2: i think so ,but it quit trouble
<hit> jsestri2:  installer seems can not find the dapper*.iso
<ReWT_> Whats everyones favorite UBUNTU?
<ReWT_> K, Edu, Ubun, Breezy, Dapp, Hoary
<ReWT_> I'm curious.
<hit> i only use breezy
<jsestri2> hit: sorry, i just barely got it installed from th cd
<jsestri2> hit: whats wrong with from cd?
<j1p> ReWT_, I like Kubuntu, and unless you want to possibly break your system, go with Breezy
<Razor-X> I have no favorite, the repos are good enough for me ;).
<hit> jsestri2: i do not hava a dapper cd
<hobbs> Kubuntu, and dapper live from the 'net on any week it isn't broken :)
<Razor-X> I wish I was physically in front of the system now.. :\.
<Razor-X> Ah well, the modules are being installed, now. Then I'll compile an initrd and hope for the best ;).
<ReWT_> j1p, how would Breezy break it?
<ReWT_> You a KDE guy, j1p
<hit> jsestri2:  and i am not quit sure i use the correct version of vmlinuz or initrd.gz
<j1p> ReWT_, Breezy won't break it, but Dapper is still in testing so I would advise against it
<j1p> I do like KDE more than other Desktop Environments, although I like fluxbox and similar environments as well
<Dark_Oppressor> ok, ive got ubuntu all set up, and now id like to program in C++ on it, and i would also like to start learning how to use SDL
<ReWT_> I lean more towards flux.
<Dark_Oppressor> whats a good IDE to use?
<ReWT_> I started with BB in windows b4 I got into Linux.
<LiteHedded> installing gnomebaker on my Kubuntu machine wont break it right?
<LiteHedded> blank stares eh?
<hobbs> Dark_Oppressor: pfft. IDE. vim! :)
<Dark_Oppressor> :O
<hobbs> LiteHedded: of course not. It's just likely to bring in a mess of dependencies.
<sys-admin> hi
<Madpilot> LiteHedded: no, it won't, you'll just have to get the GTK libraries, that's all
<LiteHedded> ok cool
<Madpilot> LiteHedded: but why not use k3b?
<LiteHedded> I do
<sys-admin> what can i install to have a C compiler that works when compiling all C files
<dna_one> Hallo
<LiteHedded> just wanna try it out
<j1p> is there any way to install gcc3.2 from a repo on breezy?
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, totally, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<jsestri2> hit: is there something wrong iwth downloading the cd?
<Madpilot> sys-admin: build-essential - see the bot's comment above ^^^
<sys-admin> thank you
<hit> jsestri2:  no
<ReWT_> Mindcontrol, eh, why pick a name like this?
<sys-admin> I am on my way!
<hobbs> Madpilot: ... and the 372 other object libraries that GNOME apps require ;)
<fojackedddolt> hey, can someone tell me how to get the codecs or whatever to watch videos?
<hit> jsestri2:  the install can find the iso
<ReWT_> So what's really the difference in Gnome and KDE?
<hit> jsestri2:  right?
<hit> jsestri2:  automatically
<RancidLM> hey all is there a way to get ubuntu to upgrade and utilize the cool features that the new xorg has.. like shadowed windows.. and transperncy's?
<hobbs> ReWT_: What's the difference between Dr. Pepper and Mr. Pibb? Different vendors, one has a bit more cherry flavor in it, and you can only get it in the south.
<sys-admin> what do you guys use ubuntu as?
<ReWT_> hobbs, That's the truth lmao.
<ReWT_> sys-admin, my computer OS.
<ReWT_> :-P
<revmoo> has anyone played around with flight 4 yet?
<sys-admin> ReWT_ : greatz.
<fojackedddolt> why wont my video players play videos?
<ReWT_> sys-admin, you?
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: which formats are you trying to play?
<hobbs> fojackedddolt: it's a feature!
<ReWT_> RancidLM, if you figure it out, tell me.
<exxpert> !xvid
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, exxpert
<j1p> is there any way to install gcc3.2 from a repo on breezy?
<RancidLM> ReWT_: willdo
<fojackedddolt> mpg
<ReWT_> RancidLM, thanks.
<hobbs> RancidLM: hardly anyone actually has that stuff working. Mostly because it only works on two pieces of hardware in a lab somewhere.
<ReWT_> hobbs, Dapper runs on the new Xorg if Im not mistaken?
<jsestri2> hit: I'm not completely sure....
<sys-admin> any idea where i can get an old PII computer that can run ubuntu at less than $20?
<hobbs> ReWT_: sure, that doesn't mean you're likely to get any use out of fancy compositing stuff though :)
<j1p> why is gcc-3.2 not included on any of the Ubuntu repos?
<ReWT_> sys-admin, from me :-P
<exxpert> how did i trigger to get the repsos for dapper??
<ReWT_> sys-admin, where ya from?
<RancidLM> hobbs: its a shame it would be nice to get some desktop effects that utilize the video cards
<jsestri2> hit: i don't know how it would detect it automatically...did you look into how breezy does it?
<RancidLM> is dapper only a kubuntu release?
<hit> jsestri2:  but the breezy installer find the correct iso itself
<jsestri2> hit: plan b) ask a friend to burn that iso for you...if you dont have a cd burner somehow....
<jsestri2> hit: there are plenty of free ones out there
<exxpert> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
* ReWT_ loves pr0n
<hit> jsestri2:  i give up
<hobbs> RancidLM: but the driver support isn't there to drive any but a _very_ few cards at speeds where you would _want_ to use compositing tricks.
<sys-admin> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<sys-admin> What is that?
<hobbs> RancidLM: on most hardware turning that stuff on just makes it so you have to wait a few seconds to see the letters you're typing :)
<sys-admin> ReWT_: SINGAPORE
<sys-admin> you do have one for sale?
<sys-admin> i need an old computer that i can use as a server for home usage.
<hit> jsestri2:  i even can not find a definite vmlinuz for the dapper to install from hd
<ReWT_> sys-admin, I do, but I'm in US
<sys-admin> that is sad.
<sys-admin> Do you have a URL ?
<sys-admin> seriously, i am thinking of building one myself if i can't find a deal.
<sys-admin> E: Couldn't find package setupterm (anybody knows what is wrong?)
<hobbs> sys-admin: ... it's not a package ;)
<benplaut> is there a way to get opera working in dapper?
<sys-admin> hobbs: how can i fix it?
<jsestri2> hit: why not burn it?
<hit> who have installed dapper from hd completely?
<ssstormy> is dapper officially out now?
<jsestri2> no
<jsestri2> its still alpha
<ssstormy> when's the release date?
<exxpert> what was the adress of the dapper repositorys?
<jsestri2> april somethin
<jsestri2> !repo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jsestri2
<hobbs> ssstormy: read back about 20 lines ;)
<jsestri2> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hit> jsestri2:  too troublesome
<ssstormy> hobbs, oh ok sorry
<sys-admin> actually ,  configure: WARNING: cannot find setupterm - trying tgetent
<jsestri2> hit: lol, its a 5cent cd and about 5  minutes of burn time
<exxpert> thaaanks..
<jsestri2> hit: you laptop or something?
<ssstormy> oh man htat's like 2 months away
<hit> jsestri2:  just a pc
<hobbs> sys-admin: it probably wants ncurses
<sys-admin> how to get setupterm and tgetent in my ubuntu
<sys-admin> oh hobbs
<hobbs> sys-admin: and it's too stupid to tell you
<sys-admin> then how can i install it
<sys-admin> sorry i am a noob
<hit> jsestri2:  but do not have cd-writer in it
<RancidLM> hey qick question peeps.. i just re-installed on a new hd and backed up my old home... but after the install after i do a ctrl+alt+backspace.. i goto the console where as in the past it kicked me back to GDM.. any one know how to enable that functionality again?
<hit> jsestri2:  cd-burner
<ssstormy> RancidLM, I don't know how to FIX that, but you can just run "gdm" from te terminal
<RancidLM> ssstormy: cool thnx :)
<hit> i wonder if i upgrade my kernel from i686 to k7 is safe ?
<hobbs> hit: depends? Do you have an Athlon/Duron/Sempron?
<hobbs> hit: "upgrade" is a misnomer
<hit> hobbs:  sure
<jetscreamer> lol
<exxpert> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jetscreamer> -686 is for intel, -k7 is for amd
<jetscreamer> so NO
<jetscreamer> -386 > k7 maybe, if you have an amd
<hit> hobbs:  yes , but it is the best way i know to describe for me
<Razor-X> I got rid of that useless AMD stuff in the kernel.
<Razor-X> :P.
<jetscreamer> i got rid of that intel crap :)
<sys-admin> seriously, still cant solve that f prob.
<Razor-X> Too many things in the kernel about AMD enabled by default, oh well.
<hit> hobbs:  then which word i should use ?
<Razor-X> Lots of stuff about Intel too.
<jetscreamer> y or m though
<hobbs> hit: ... change ;)
<sys-admin> solved.
<sys-admin> Whee!
<jetscreamer> modules shouldn't get loaded, but are available
<hit> hobbs:  so eazy , i got it
<jetscreamer> takes too long to compile with useless modules though
<Razor-X> jetscreamer: I removed them.
<Razor-X> They're compiled in, by default.
<jetscreamer> the modules are compiled. compiled in? (i hope not, never examined an ubuntu kernel though)
<jetscreamer> y vs m
<jetscreamer> vs n
<win[X] amp> i need help
<win[X] amp> i forgot my pass
<jetscreamer> heh
<win[X] amp> what i suppose to do
<jetscreamer> well kinda hard to log in as root eh
<hit> hobbs:  please tell me if it is safe ?
<jetscreamer> hit: do you have amd or intel
<Razor-X> jetscreamer: It's a good exercises.
<Razor-X> *exercise.
<Madpilot> win[X] amp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<win[X] amp> how
<jetscreamer> there ya go
<hit> jetscreamer: amd  athlon
<jetscreamer> hit: k7 'should' be ok,
<Madpilot> jetscreamer: the recovery mode in Ubuntu works...
<jetscreamer> see also udev
<hit> jetscreamer:  yes , but when i change it in debian ,lots of problems  happend
<hit> jetscreamer:  i scared
<hobbs> well then why are you asking stupid questions? ;)
<Madpilot> hit: I've got an AMD XP CPU, and I switched over to the k7 kernel with no problems
<jetscreamer> hit: don't change then
<jetscreamer> hit: but you can always boot with the old kernel
<jetscreamer> if you do install it
<jetscreamer> hit: the change/problems is/are the udev-hell
<jetscreamer> in debian
<hit> jetscreamer:  hard to choose
<jetscreamer> hit: keep the -386 kernel available , don't uninstall it, if you do try a k7
<jetscreamer> and you'll be ok. i haven't seen many ppl complaining about udev with ubuntu so me personaly, i'd go for it, but i could fix it.
<hit> jetscreamer:  ok
<_alex> hi friends
<jetscreamer> heh. my last fix was to low-level format the hd
<hit> hoho
<Quinch> Can someone explain something to me? It's less of a problem, though, and more of a "what the f*** did I do back there" kind of question.
<hit> jetscreamer:  you just apt-get install *-k7 ?
<jetscreamer> uh... i'd not use wildcards, but yeah, apt-cache search linux-image or so, pick one, then apt-get install it
<hit> jetscreamer:  i used to do the same in debian , and problems follows
<wastrel> l8r
<j1p> ls
<hit> jetscreamer:  ok  , i will hava a try
<jetscreamer> !tell intelikey -about root
<_alex> hi friends...how to sharing adsl with another pc of the lan??
<intelikey> jetscreamer pardon
<jetscreamer> bridging is the word you want maybe
<jetscreamer> bridge-ing?
<jsestri2> where can i grab mp3 decoders for totem?
<jsestri2> !totem
<ubotu> jsestri2: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> hmm... restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<hit> w32codecs
<intelikey> jsestri2 also see vlc
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<intelikey> although i think vlc still needs a little polishing
<mohkohn> Hello. I just installed ubuntu. I have windows on hda1, FreeBSD on hda2, swap hda3, Ubuntu Root hda5, SUSE 10 hda6, and Ubuntu /Home on hda7.
<intelikey> ok that's nice.....   can we help you with something now ?
<mohkohn> When I tried to login to Ubuntu I get an error message saying I need to change my user to me. and that the $HOME/.dmrc should be 644
<mohkohn> So I opened a shell did sudo chown username .dmrc
<mohkohn> and sudo chmod 644 .dmrc
<mohkohn> exited and tried again and got the same error.
<nathaniel> Hello, is there any easy way to make all of the files and sub folders for a particular folder accessable on my normal user login?
<mohkohn> Is there a way to fix this? Could it be an /etc/fstab problem also?
<Quinch> How do I delete files in Nautilus? Not just move to trash, but delete.
<selinium> HI all, I am havong trouble installing realplayer. I have done as requested but mplayer still tries to play the feed.
<mohkohn> My /fstab: /dev/hda7       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<sethk> mohkohn, has nothing to do with fstab
<intelikey> ls -l && echo $UID     mohkohn and make suer you have correct uid on home
<sethk> mohkohn, when you do the sudo command, you are not in your home directory
<Marsmensch> mohkohn: try chohn -R and chmod -R
<sethk> mohkohn, so the file doesn't really change
<nelsmar> im goign crazy tryng to find a way to bind FN+F5 to .... smartdimmer -d
<nathaniel> is there a way to bind keys to have a run command like in windows "windows key + R"
<intelikey> Quinch there used to be an option in  menu . edit . preferances     or what ever it's called.
<nelsmar> nathaniel im tryng to do the same frikkin thing lol
<nelsmar> was writing a program for it but im having problem reading /dev files
<Quinch> Intelikey: Got it, thanks.
<nathaniel> nelsmar: I've tried using xbindkey but I don't know exactly how to get it to work
<nelsmar> maybe ill looka t that lol
<mohkohn> sethk: thanks will give that a try
<nathaniel> apt-get install xbindkey and xbindkey-config
<mohkohn> thanks also Marsmensch
<nelsmar> *typs*
<nathaniel> nelsmar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560&highlight=%22Windows+key%22 try that site....some simple instructions
<nelsmar> tryng to use /dev/sonypi though thats another part
* intelikey bets that borked mohkohn's other systems....  sharing $HOME  with different $UID's
<nelsmar> ; /
<nathaniel> nelsmar: xbindkeys sorry, I typed xbindkey
<nelsmar> yeah noticed lol
<nelsmar> instalin now
<nathaniel> lemmie know if you get anything working with it
<nelsmar> it is closing....
<calyth> is there an entry for gcc in /etc/alternatives? I had to install gcc-3.4 and somehow it does not automatically do a symlink like just apt-get install gcc does
<CyberMad> does anyone here ever install freeradius at ubuntu?
<CyberMad> i would like to know does using apt-get install freeradius-mysql already supported with rlm_sqlcounter ?
<nelsmar> hhmm how to make this work with sonypi
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<nelsmar> ; /
<intelikey> calyth ^
<calyth> thanks
<exxpert> i have just downloaded skype frpm their homepage and i now got a skype.deb file in my homefolder,, how in world do i get it to install!!?? n00b:-S
<intelikey> the command is    sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<exxpert> o damn,, alots of more files to get before..:-S
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i'm trying install e17, but i've an making issue of the evas lib
<intelikey> :)
<Sp4rKy> anyone could help me ?
<intelikey> what error ?
<Sp4rKy> i'm retrying
<Sp4rKy> i post you the error in 2min
<Sp4rKy> when it 'll have crash
<selinium> exxpert: download the ubuntu deb for skype at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl. Then sudo dpkg -i /path/to/dab
<Sp4rKy> oohhh
<Sp4rKy> the make is finished
<Sp4rKy> i'd download the source yesterday
<flogiston> hi.
<Sp4rKy> and trying with new download today
<selinium> HI all, I am havong trouble installing realplayer. I have done as requested but mplayer still tries to play the feed.
<flogiston> Can I make a symlink in/usr/bin to a game binary t bo able to run the game by typing tha gamename?
<bigfoot1> hi guys. every week a certain website offers a "free audio download of the week". is there a way i can automate downolading the file?
<exxpert> selinium: okai will try that..
<flogiston> Like /usr/bin/game -> /path-to/game and just type game to start it?
<Pygi> anyone might know why gconf-sharp doesn't build when building gtk-sharp2
<Pygi> ?
<selinium> exxpert, if you have trouble downloading it, use on of the mirrors listed.
<flogiston> Or do i have to make an script in /usr/bin that points to the game binary?
<nelsmar> still twitching on this shit
<nelsmar> :(
<selinium> exxpert before installing it do a    sudo dpkg -P skype
<exxpert> selinium: what do that -P do?
<selinium> exxpert, Purge
<elkbuntu> well that was certainly weird
<elkbuntu> dapper breakage fun, sorta
<selinium> nelsmar, Whatch your language please! :)
<nathaniel> nelsmar: system --> preference --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ssstormy> selinium, in synaptic there are "remove" and "remove with config"
<ssstormy> how do you do those two from the command line with dpkg?
<nathaniel> you can use that to set some key assignments, but it won't let you use a win key + "key" assignement
<bigfoot1> is ubuntuforum.org's search syntax the same as google?
<selinium> ssstormy, -P purge (inc config)   -R remove (exc config)
<ssstormy> selinium, that makes sense, but both are listed in the same line in "dpkg --help"..?
<selinium> ssstormy, sorry -r Remove (exc config)
<selinium> ssstormy, yes but they are different flags
<selinium> ssstormy, the coder was trying to save space it looks like! :)
<ubuntuuser> quick Q: is it possible to change refresh rate from 60hz w/ the livecd?
<ubuntuuser> (w/o editing xorg conf file, using the auto-detected voodoo3 drivers)
<intelikey> yeah, change the config and restartx
<ubuntuuser> :|
<ubuntuuser> does restarting x kill any apps you have openm
<intelikey> timming is everything there isn't it.....
<intelikey> yes all
<ssstormy> ubuntuuser, yeah
<ubuntuuser> hehe
<elkbuntu> did someone make a dapper channel the other day or did i just dream that?
<ssstormy> ubuntuuser, they loose the connection to localhost:0.0 and close
<intelikey> or should i specify all that are open in x
<ssstormy> elkbuntu, supposedly there is one at #ubuntu+1
<ReWT_> what's a fun channel to be in for a good laugh?
<ubuntuuser> ya cool
<ssstormy> ReWT_, #goodlaugh
<ubuntuuser> just testing the livecd on this box for hwcompatibility reasons
<elkbuntu> ah so there is, thanks ssstormy
<ReWT_> elkbuntu, it was a joke.
<elkbuntu> there's peep in there
<ReWT_> Yea, me ans ssstoy
<Nameeater> I have my fat32 partition as: /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults        0       0    in my fstab file, what do I need to add to make it writeable?
<jetscreamer> umask=000 Nameeater
<intelikey> defaults,umask=0
<Nameeater> cheers :)
<jetscreamer> see also man mount, search fmask & dmask
<intelikey> yeah and quiet
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me 2 things? 1: is dapper ready for use in a day to day enviroment? and 2: is there a live cd of it i can test?
<intelikey> hehhe   borked ls   no worry    echo *    :)
<jetscreamer> 1 no 2 yes
<jetscreamer> 3 i don't know
<Madpilot> cute_bettong: there are LiveCDs
<intelikey> cute_bettong dapper is schedualed for release  5 2006
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, totally, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<cute_bettong> is there a ling Madpilot?
<cute_bettong> thats not bad
<Madpilot> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<cute_bettong> sorry i am an ubuntu addict XD
<intelikey> err ooops 4  not 5    typo
<Madpilot> cute_bettong: see the wiki link ^^^ for links to the Flight4 ISOs
<Madpilot> I torrented the Flight4 LiveCD & tried it out last night, it's pretty cool
<Madpilot> Dapper is going to be blazing fast - even the LiveCD was almost as fast on this machine as my Breezy install!
<cute_bettong> O_o
<cute_bettong> holy~
<cute_bettong> !
<ubotu> cute_bettong: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cute_bettong> lol
<elkbuntu> yeah the loadup now is minimal compared to breezy
<elkbuntu> madpilot, do you have xfce installed alongside gnome atm?
<cute_bettong> i can't wait to get my hands on it
<Madpilot> elkbuntu: nope, never have had
<elkbuntu> then you're not gunna be much help
<cute_bettong> i am going to download both the live and the install to test on a spare box i have
<Madpilot> cute_bettong: give the LiveCD a shot, it seems pretty stable
<cute_bettong> yea am downloading it now
<cute_bettong> i remember when breezy came out and i got overzelous >.<
<cute_bettong> was a really bad thing lol
<cute_bettong> so no i just get content with testing it ^_^
<cute_bettong> i just saw this website with what i think are fake install pics lol
<intelikey> Madpilot what besides eye candy has really changed in the last year ?    i know support for new hardware, but aside from that is there any major change in the base system  or the default x system ?
<cute_bettong> unless they really did take the state of michigan outta the timezones settings
<selinium> exxpert, type skype & in a term
<cute_bettong> which i hope they dident
<elkbuntu> cute_bettong, they took all aussie cities out, i had such fun installing
<elkbuntu> cute_bettong, but that sorta thing is only temporary i believe
<cute_bettong> i hope so places like michigan have 2 timezones >.<
<cute_bettong> eastern and central
<exxpert> selinium: i got it to start and have logged in,, but how to get to work with my mic and all that..hmm.. tricky..
<Madpilot> intelikey: the installer & LiveCD starters are much slicker
<cute_bettong> i wonder how this will effect gameing
<selinium> exxpert type echo123 into the call area. It will start an automated conversation to test audio
<Sp4rKy> anyone has a good link to an e17 installation tutorial ?
<intelikey> with or without trying every driver in the source?    (installed reboots i mean)
<cute_bettong> i use my ubuntu box for all my games ^_^
<elkbuntu> cute_bettong, better support.. it's not likely to go back
<cute_bettong> sweet
<elkbuntu> cute_bettong, but you gotta remember, although support might be better, that will be -after- the bugs squished
<cute_bettong> thats one thing i love about ubuntu it dosen't care that i have only 32mb ram on my video card it still plays cs and neverwinter nights quite good ^_^
<intelikey> Madpilot oh you are talking about the installer cd and live cd startup ?   i misread.   was think installed startup and live startup.....
<cute_bettong> yea i won't be useing dapper for about a month after it comes out
<cute_bettong> i remember my nightmares with breezy lol
<selinium> cute_bettong, try www.eternal_lands.com a free mmorpg :)
<exxpert> selinium: "problem with sound device"
<mandavi> hi, can someone tell me what is "/usr/lib/gamin/gam_server" ? it takes more than 300MB virtual memory...
<cute_bettong> hmm
<cute_bettong> it's an unknown host
<selinium> exxpert, ok the problem with skype is you only get one shot at it, you will need to stop and start skype
<cute_bettong> i just wish i had known about ubuntu sooner than i did
<selinium> cute_bettong, sorry www.eternal-lands.com
<Madpilot> intelikey: startup of the LiveCD is far faster, and the interface is easier & nicer looking. You can install off a liveCD too, right from the LiveCD's desktop
<cute_bettong> but sence last april i have been windows free XD
<selinium> exxpert, pkill skype && skype &      in a term
<intelikey> that's an improvement....  o,O
<cute_bettong> wow that game seems to have good graphics lol
<cute_bettong> a freind of mine says linux dosen't exist O_o i told him to stop useing google then,
<selinium> cute_bettong, I have lost about a week of my life already.....
<cute_bettong> ha ha
<cute_bettong> i did that with postal2 share the pain
<cute_bettong> i tell you that game is better than an anger management class lol
<intelikey> Madpilot will the live still load in 128m ram ?
<selinium> cute_bettong, lol, Google are looking to create there own Ubuntu variant called Goobuntu. Seriously! Free OS for all. Another nail in the windoze coffin.
<j1p> By the way, if any of you guys use mp3 players that use MS MTP to transfer files, I finally installed a semi-working command-line way to transfer files on them
<Swiff> I have this error message when I start mplayer in ubuntu breezy badger; I installed it from the gui application installer. the error message is: New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).   // did it say my face looks ugly thats rude! hahaha any idea how to fix this error? lol
<cute_bettong> YES! i herd the rumors but thought it was FUD
<Swiff> no wait
<cute_bettong> i don't think i will use anything other than ubuntu it has always been able to do anything i through at it
<Swiff> I did some coding probly
<cute_bettong> i only wish it could play one game but thats not gonna happen
<Swiff> sudo agt-get install mplayer or somethin
<exxpert> selinium: "device already in use" it says in the term... when i try to call someone..
<cute_bettong> but other than that it's an awesome os ^_^
<ufo> anyone know why amule cant connect to servers
<Swiff> but I want to fix this annoying error
<selinium> cute_bettong, have a look at the 'In The Press' panel on the Fridge  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<cute_bettong> sudo rm -r <application> that should take care of your error (really don't do this i just woke up and am being a smartakk)
<selinium> exxpert Tools/Options/headsets have look around in this panel and see what you can find...
<bigfoot1> hello. there's streaming radio audio I'd like to play in rythymbox. i downloaded a .pls file. This pls flie can work in beep media player. But how can i make it work in rythymbox?
<selinium> Swiff, sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<bigfoot1> the pls file has a section on file, and a section on authType
<Madpilot> intelikey: no idea, I've got nearly 10x that amount of RAM here :P
<intelikey> lol  ok
<Xira> hi everyone, i'd just like to say i've been running Ubuntu on my 4.5TB local networked storage for over 8 months, and it's been running stable & solid! a big thanks
<cute_bettong> is ubuntu ever gonna suffer from DRM (as in are we gonna ever have to use it?)
<bigfoot1> xira you are most welcome
<mustard5> Xira, thats good news :)
<selinium> Xira, Woo Hoo  \o/   Glad you made the right choice! :D
<intelikey> Xira nice spam
<ufo> why cant amule connect to servers?
<Sando> Hi everyone, i have a problem
<intelikey> ufo firewall ?
<selinium> ufo are you using firestarter or similar?
<ufo> intelikey: no
<cute_bettong> i thought you diden't need a firewall with ubuntu? or has something changed O_o
<Sando> I just installed Ubuntu Server Edition (Breezy Badger) and I'm having trouble getting my Network interfaces (eth0, eth1, eth2, eth3) to a) configure and b) start at boot time.  Can anybody help me with this?
<selinium> ufo are you behind a router? is the router forwarding the right ports to your amule box?
<selinium> cute_bettong, Only if you are running webservices
<selinium> cute_bettong, like a server or such...
<ufo> selinium: yes i am and everything else is working
<cute_bettong> would i need a firewall if i wanted to create a backup server on lan only?
<cute_bettong> oh and speaking of a backup is there any app for ubuntu that kinda does what norton ghost does?
<jetscreamer> why would you not want a firewall, unless it's not connected
<jetscreamer> dd does it
<selinium> ufo: your router probably has a firewall in it. you will need to open the port and forward it to your amule box.
<mustard5> cute_bettong, partimage
<selinium> cute_bettong, if it is on a lan and you trust the other users not to try and hack your machine....
<ufo> selinium: yes it does forward everything
<intelikey> Sando i don't know the utmost farthing about networking,  but i can tell you that driver aliases go in /etc/modules.conf  and any commands that must be run to get the network up and running on all eight cylenders can be added to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh   and they will be ran at startup  by init.
<cute_bettong> partimage? never herd of it lol
<mustard5> cute_bettong, its in the repos
<cute_bettong> getting it now
<Sando> intelikey, thanks man, i thought it also might have something to do with /etc/network/interfaces .... but i might be wrong
<mustard5> cute_bettong, you are talking about making images of a partition?
<mustard5> you can run it from a CD called System Rescue CD cute_bettong
<jetscreamer> dd if=/dev/hda of=hda.iso
<jetscreamer> done
<jetscreamer> add sudo
<cute_bettong> i am talking about doing something that norton ghost does....backup your intire hard drive in an "image" so that if your computer crashes (always does with windows) i can through a cd in and it will recover from where i left off even if the HD0 has changed
<lianghu> Is freeflying here?
<intelikey> oh no Sando you are absolutely correct about   /etc/network/interfaces   also  /etc/hosts*     but like i said,   i have to bow out there, and plead ignorance.
<Hentai^XP> cute_bettong blah
<mustard5> cute_bettong, yeah thats it
<Sando> lol, thx Intelikey
<cute_bettong> ok cool ^_^
<Swiff>  is it safe to do a cat /proc/mtrr in an ubuntu breezy badger installed os?
<Swiff> Swiff to check the MTRR?
<Swiff> Swiff any yall know? lol
<Swiff> for mplayer
<mustard5> cute_bettong, I think you need to run it from liveCD..or at least the partition needs to be unmounted...I'm only just reading about it now :)
<mustard5> cute_bettong, I found it about five minutes ago ;)
<cute_bettong> ok
<selinium> ufo: if the router is passing the infomation (correct prt forwarding)  and the PC is receiving the inforamtion (no firewall) then the only other problem would be if your ISP is blocking the port.
<intelikey> but Sando someone like mustard5 Seveas crimsun Madpilot or the like can help you when they catch up.... be patient.
<ufo> selinium: it works on windows
<intelikey> i just don't do netowrking    or windows.
<root-OS> why?
<Sando> ok, thanks intelikey, i'll lookout for them
<mustard5> intelikey, I'm a network n00b myself :)
<intelikey> oh mustard5 i mistook you for someone else.
* mustard5 goes back to look for the question :)
<intelikey> sorry.
<selinium> ufo, it works on my ubuntu box. does your windows system reside on the same pc?
<root-OS> hello everybody!!
<selinium> root-OS, hi
<root-OS> where are you,selinlium?
<intelikey> !asl
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<cute_bettong> ok so i would have to boot off of a live cd so that i can run this app and backup my hard drive to cd?
<Xira> [people@soylentgreen] ~: uptime
<Xira> 1:25 up 8 months, 3 days, 2 users, load averages: 0.21 0.67 1.03
<cute_bettong> and it can boot from the cd?
<selinium> root-OS, ? I am not going to asl !
<Xira> thats the ubuntu box
<Xira> :D
<reikon> selinium: Go look at pr0n. --> http://www.stopasl.com
<mustard5> cute_bettong, I think that yeah..I have a link...
<mustard5> cute_bettong, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<selinium> reikon, lol
<ufo> selinium: do you use dapper?
<mustard5> cute_bettong, this CD has a whole lot of tools on it...one of which is partimage
<selinium> ufo: nope.
<cute_bettong> w0w
<root-OS> soory ,what mean "asl",selinium
<mustard5> cute_bettong, this is the partimage website http://www.partimage.org/
<ufo> selinium: i do
<reikon> hehe...
<reikon> any anti-asl script lol
<selinium> ufo: does your windows OS reside on the same machine as your Dapper OS?
<cute_bettong> holy crap so the dapper cd will have it on it? O_O
<Syns> everytime i try to run dapper it tells me that my cd rom or the file is corrupt..
<Syns> this is the second time ive had to download it
<ufo> selinium: yes
<gean> hi all !
<mustard5> cute_bettong, I just installed it via synaptic, but then realised thats not much use since I want to back up my whole system...so I'm checking out the System Rescue CD
<cute_bettong> cool
<mustard5> cute_bettong, dapper?  no idea about dapper, this is a seperate concern
<selinium> ufo: ok, :) so we know the info is getting as far as the pc. Try installing firestarter and opening the right ports.
<mustard5> cute_bettong, I used to use mondo to do system backups, but there is some controversy going on with the developers of mondo atm and things have come to a stanstill
<mustard5> cute_bettong, at the moment I actually tarballing my whole system onto a usb drive
<jetscreamer> !don't tell root-OS about root
<ubotu> jetscreamer: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cute_bettong> wow
<ufo> does the ubuntu have some ports closed?
<bliss> hello all
<root-OS> i am newer
<jetscreamer> i keep getting older
<kos> the default install of 5.10 has packages compiled for i386?
<cute_bettong> mustard5: when i get the remaining parts ie hard drives and memory i am going to build a server that i want to store my backups on
<cute_bettong> and then others will have one that they can back up there winsux stuff on
<mustard5> cute_bettong, :)
<bliss> cannot connect to webmin or ssh from outside my box router firewall set up ok
* cute_bettong is a devout hater of all things M$
<mustard5> hehehe
<jetscreamer> why
<cute_bettong> why do i hate windows?
<selinium> ufo: not that I know, but I am running out of ideas! :)
<Swiff> I need to search in terminal for .tff files? but how
<jetscreamer> sure
<ufo> selinium: ListenSocket: Could not listen to TCP port.
<jetscreamer> Swiff: locate, updatedb first
<Swiff> mplayer says point it to ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<intelikey> cute_bettong EULA !
<mustard5> Swiff, did you see the answer for that earlier?
<jetscreamer> Swiff: ln
<Swiff> nope
<selinium> Swiff, Did you install the mplayer-fonts?
<mustard5> Swiff, sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts?
<kos> if i were to install 5.10 on a pc then remove the hard disk and put it in another computer will it still work?
<Swiff> talkin in mplayer lol
<selinium> Swiff, sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<jetscreamer> make a symlink to a font, but it's an ignorable error
<cute_bettong> well the very last time i use windows it was both on a server and on a computer and the server install went AS i was backing up 8 years of data
<Swiff> oo cool
<cute_bettong> so i lost everything
<selinium> Swiff, I posted that for you ages ago!
<mustard5> Swiff, I thought you saw selinium say that :)
<cute_bettong> and oh yes the stupid EULA
<selinium> lol
<Syns> everytime i try to run dapper it tells me that my cd rom or the file is corrupt.. anyone else have that problem?
<cute_bettong> although i never listend to it in the first place
<gean> need some help : on my hd there is an empty partition of 10MB (goodbye Windows & wine), how can i explain ubuntu to always mount it when starting. And first of all, how can i format it in ext2 or ext3 or so.. ?! Or: Is it possible to enlarge the Ubuntu-Data-Partition with these 10 MB ?!
<cute_bettong> if it was m$ i diden't pay for it....
<bliss> what is url for paste and who gives answers in paste blob
<jetscreamer> Syns: i've seen some ppl say that
<cute_bettong> come to think about it i never paid one dime for any of my windows apps
<rowanjl> Does anyone here know how to set mime-types in gnome?
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<cute_bettong> somehow it just dosen't seem right to pirate things in linux
<Syns> whats the problem?
<cute_bettong> it's weard but you pirate something in ubuntu and you just feel........dirty
<Syns> breezy works fine
<Webx> The regular expression "." means current foolder right?
<bliss> hello all
<root-OS> yes
<gean> . is current folder, yes..
<mustard5> greetings bliss
<jetscreamer> not sure, but you asked if anybody...  you might try running an md5sum against it and see if you had a bad burn
<bliss> hi mustard5
<jetscreamer> directory
<Syns> hrm..
<Syns> ive tried a couple different burners
<Syns> windows.. and nero
<Syns> ill try again
<bliss> mustard5 cannot get connection IN from port 22 or webmin got netstat -tln if you need to take a look
<cute_bettong> if you want a good burning app i'd suggest k3b
<jetscreamer> Syns: i've actually had the problem that k3b didn't burn good but in windows it did... ymmv, could be anything
<mustard5> bliss, I have never used webmin :)
<cute_bettong> it does everything i want it to ^_^
<jetscreamer> s/it/some other burner app/
<jetscreamer> \\\\
<cute_bettong> ha ha
<Swiff> hahahaha
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, remeber me :P i had the apache2 prob with the dirs
<bliss> no ok wahat abiout ssh port 22
<mustard5> bliss, and networking makes my head spin :)
<Swiff> my mplayer woks!!
<Swiff> works
<Swiff> 8-)
<Swiff> YAY
<Swiff> your amazing
<Syns> funny thing about k3b..
<bliss> mustard 5 well that makes two of us what about ssh on port 22
<jetscreamer> 're
<mustard5> bliss, someone else might now
<Syns> the first time i installed ubuntu i installed k3b
<cute_bettong> O_O ?
<cute_bettong> and what happend?
<Syns> the next time i installed ubuntu.. and tried to add it, it told me something about my hardware platform isnt good
<mustard5> bliss, show me the link if you like
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, i've been thinking, could it have anything to do with httpd.conf?
<bliss> calling all network people
<nbound> if i want to have a network with both linux and and windows machines do i need to install both samba and NFS?
<intelikey> gean  sudo cfdisk /dev/hda       to build a linux partition out of the free space.   sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda#   where # is the new partition number.    sudo edit /etc/fstab     and add a line  similar to     "/dev/hda# /home ext3 defaults 1 0 "      again where # is aproprate number.   then mount it on /mnt   and copy your /home/* to it.     that is everything you asked for.
<Syns> or incompatible etc
<jetscreamer> touch /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run if you don't want it to be
<mustard5> bliss, I probably won't understand it :)
<cute_bettong> WHOA my eyes my poor eyes
<ufo> selinium: the xmule works out of the box but amule not
<Fujitsu> shikamaru85, unlikely. What is the line in it?
<cute_bettong> ARGHHH the spam
<cute_bettong> >.<
<nbound> if i want to have a network with both linux and and windows machines do i need to install both samba and NFS?
<cute_bettong> nextime use www.pastebin.com
<cute_bettong> or somethin similar
<jetscreamer> nbound: no just samba
<shikamaru85> Fujitsu, none, it's empty
<selinium> ufo, you have logged in haven't you?
<nbound> jetscreamer, thanx :)
<Fujitsu> That shouldn't be a problem then, shikamaru85.
<Alexi5> ubuntu is great
<bliss> mustard5 I was useing debian sarge but now ubuntu -----it just seems support is so fast
<ufo> selinium: logged in what?
<jetscreamer> -_-
<Alexi5> i am thinking of putting it on the family PC
<mustard5> bliss, with ubuntu?
<root-OS> good ideal!
<bliss> mustard yes
<cute_bettong> *DUMMY-MODE_ON*
<root-OS> ubuntu is good
<mustard5> bliss, so I hear...I have only ever used ubuntu :)
<cute_bettong> no ubuntu is not good.
<cute_bettong> it's great ^_^
<cute_bettong> XD
<mustard5> bliss, I guess it depends on the problem :)
<bliss> mustard5 yes and although sarge is more soild you get no suppoert
<jetscreamer> how's that
<selinium> ufo, one mo, just installing it here.
<mustard5> bliss, well everyone in here is pretty much a volunteer, so its still hit and miss :)
<mustard5> bliss, depends who is online when you get in here
<nelsmar> mwaahahahahah
<nelsmar> I WIN
<nelsmar> my FN keys work
<nelsmar> MWAHAHAHAHAH
<nelsmar> fucking had to learn perl
<nelsmar> lol
<bliss> mustard5 yep thats true but the forum is preet good
<Linux_g33k> darn that was odd lol
<nelsmar> :D
<mustard5> bliss, yeah, I post on the forum myself...mainly in absolute begginers as thats about my level of expertise :)
<Linux_g33k> i want to learn how to make programs but it seems so complex
<selinium> nelsmar, Watch you r language!
<bliss> nelsmar fucking not a good word here?
<mustard5> bliss, I'm very good and indexing HOW TO's and finding the right HOW TO hand on to someone hehehe
<Alexi5> do any of you guys install kde and gnome on the same machine
<selinium> bliss, not funny....
<mustard5> bliss, no..swearing is not really allowed in this channel
<j1p> Whats the best way to bind keys to shell commands in kubuntu?
<selinium> bliss, nelsmar Read the Code of Conduct
<selinium> !CoC
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kos> i use a proxy to access http, how do i set that for Add/Remove programs?
<nelsmar> oh sorry about my language
<nelsmar> XD
<nelsmar> im sooo hapy though
<nelsmar> i been doin this <censor> stuffs for about 6 hours now
<nelsmar> :D:D:D:D:D
<mustard5> kos, would that be 'Add Applications'?
<kos> yeah whatever
<kos> but it doesnt have any proxy setting dialog
<selinium> nelsmar, bliss It's not a problem, we get some really young ubuntites in here for help!
<kos> the gnome network proxy config is not being read
<nelsmar> sorry didnt htink about it XD
<mustard5> kos, I'm thinking it would use the same settings as Synaptic?  Your tried that?
<selinium> nelsmar, Glad you cracked it!
<bliss> selinium yep my fault did not mean to say it a 2nd time
<nelsmar> ill keep it mellow : P
<nelsmar> im still piseed i couldnt get it to work in C++
<kos> mustard5, where do i find Synaptic?
<nelsmar> nothign godo on how to make a nvidia 6200go dim its screen on forums
<nelsmar> or on the web
<mustard5> kos, in System>>Administration>>Synaptic Package Manager
<nelsmar> so i had to write my own 0.o
<nelsmar> well my gf needs ride home bye :D
<Swiff> wow I have this xmms music player on I have that spectrum analizer visualizasion on awsome lol 8-)
<mustard5> kos, try changing the network settings in that and see if it affects the add applications proxy
<selinium> Swiff  apt-cache search xmms   will bring up lots of other toys for xmms
<bliss> selinium now anything about connecting to ssh to your box from outside
<gean> intelikey : thanks a lot ! i will perform the prescribed steps in a second ! (always got afraid about partitioning, just have red the [man cfdisk]  for my inner confort ) THANKS once again!
<selinium> bliss yep
<Swiff> ok cool
<selinium> Swiff take a lok at goom.
<Swiff> k
<bliss> selinium I have set up my router ok but still cannot get a connection from outside
<selinium> Swiff visuals a-go-go
<bliss> selinium only useing firewall router
<selinium> bliss so your router is forwarding port 22 to your box, yes?
<Swiff> sudo apt-get install smms goom?
<Syns> are there any sites that talk about partitioning? how much space should i leave for /root /opt etc
<Swiff> or just goom
<Linux_g33k> bliss for ssh also forward port 64
<bliss> selinium yep
<selinium> Swiff, sudo apt-get install xmms-goom
<Swiff> ok
<mustard5> Syns, are you using expert install?
<intelikey> gean sure....   and also if you cp those files like i said.   but never delete them from the "present" home    you have a sort of failsafe goback for you settings.     mounting a partition on any dir hides all inodes that were in that dir making them inaccessable while the partition is mounted.
<Syns> sometimes i do..
<Syns> just to get use to it
<Syns> this is a dual boot too
<jetscreamer> !tldp
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jetscreamer
<bliss> Linux_g33k as well as port 22 or instead of
<mustard5> Syns, it has some option that automatically sets up a set of partitions and picks good sizes for them
<selinium> bliss  type   ps -C sshd   in a term does it return an active process?
<Linux_g33k> bliss as well
<intelikey> that is to say only the mounted filesystem is accessable.
<jetscreamer> !tldp is <reply> http://tldp.org/ , the linux documentation project
<ubotu> jetscreamer: okay
<Linux_g33k> SSH requires ports 22 and 64 to run
<mustard5> Syns, you know you have enable superuser privileges for the first user account manually on expert install?
<Syns> yeah, but it will affect my xp partition if i let it to it by itself
<bliss> selinium just a sec
<kos> mustard5, ok yes in Synaptic i can set a proxy
<selinium> Linux_g33k, lol I think we got that! :D
<mustard5> kos, k...glad it worked :)
<kos> mustard5, But my proxy requires authentication, i never get the login prompt hence it cant connect again
<Linux_g33k> XD
<mustard5> kos, ah!
<kos> :(
<mustard5> kos, I think there is a special way of writing the proxy setting that can include the authentication...not sure though
<intelikey> Linux_g33k 22 and 64   ?
<mustard5> kos, let me do some study ....brb
<intelikey> what does it use 64 for ?
<bliss> selinium  PID TTY
<mustard5> Syns, how do you mean ?  How does it effect the XP partition?
<dcrocket> any ideas why a dapper livecd would overwrite a windows MBR for simply booting into it?
<exxpert> selinium: have you ever tried "skype_dsp_hijacker"?
<selinium> bliss ok the reason you aren't getting a connaction is that you dont have the ssh daemon running
<bliss> selinium PID IS 515 question mark under tty time 0000
<exxpert> *grrr*.. i hate to be a n00b..:-S:-/
<selinium> exxpert, I havent had to use it before
<intelikey> dcrocket it should not !
<dcrocket> :-/
<bliss> selium PID TTY          TIME CMD
<bliss>   515 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<ownerx> dapper is really nice
<dcrocket> I'm getting "NTLDR is missing", yet hadn't touched _ANYTHING_ but configuring NIC and using firefox
<selinium> bliss,  ok it is running
<selinium> are you on the lan?
<mustard5> Syns, we might be thinking of a different option anyway...I think this option works after you choose which partition to use to install
<intelikey> dcrocket you didn't access files on the ntfs ?      no writes ?
<dcrocket> if I did, i don't know how i did
<selinium> bliss, on both machines yes?
<bliss> selinium no lan just a labtop and router
<intelikey> dcrocket i don't do windows.  but that shouldn't happen.
<dcrocket> :/
<dcrocket> how do I mount my ntfs drives? I want to backup whatever was on my boot disk (desktop crap)
<exxpert> selinium: have downloaded the .deb of skype_dsp_hijacker from that site you told me before,, and tries to install by "sudo dpkg -i /home/exxpert/Desktop/skype-dsp-hijacker_0.6-0ubuntu0seveas2_i386.deb".. got just a new $ not a message its installed or something..should it be like that?
<mustard5> kos, I have a way you can work around it
<dcrocket> (w/o editing fstab and rebooting)
<mustard5> kos, you will probably need to install via command line though
<intelikey> from the dapper live   maybe a simple browse there from naut.     or see the forum on ntfs
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_mindspin> ! dapper
<selinium> exxpert, yes, i believe so.
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<dcrocket> naut? checking that link now
<intelikey> nautilous
<intelikey> file manager.
<mustard5> kos, ?
<intelikey> the home icon.    in that pointy clicky thingy
<intelikey> i go now.
<dcrocket> ya right, it doesn't look like they're mounted
<eyeonus> Is there anyone here available to help me get sound to work on my box?
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<mustard5> kos, I have an answer if you feel like working this out :)
<selinium> bliss, the remote computer. is sshd running on that?
<eyeonus> If you can help me get it to work, I'm willing to do it.
* Linux_g33k started off with ubuntu when there was only 150 people in the room at a time
<Linux_g33k> O_o
<Linux_g33k> now theres a mite bit more lol
<bliss> selinium I try to coonect to my box which we have established is running sshd I connect from worl on a wondows xp box useing putty
<spaceeman> Hi..., is there a french Ubuntu channel somewhere ?
<rob> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<bliss> selinum *work
<ufo> selinium: ok.. now it works had to install xmule and after that amule then it works??
<Linux_g33k> um just a question...why would you runn ssh to a windows box? isen't that a good waste of a linux app?
<ufo> selinium: then remove xmule
<Linux_g33k> O_o
<selinium> bliss how are you connecting? ssh user@blah.blah.blah.blah
<beloy0820> hi can anyone help me
<Swiff> I got goom all setup yay
<beloy0820> how can i install metasploit here at ubuntu
<Swiff> I was wondeirng if theres a way to auto start firestarter? :-\
<Josh1> is there any gmail checkers for ubuntu?
<mustard5> Josh1, yep
<mustard5> Josh1, I have to find it again
<selinium> ufo: Strange! glad you got it sorted, i will remember that one!
<Josh1> firestarter loads up bootup
<Josh1> mustard5 thanks :)
* speyer ce zicetzi k facetzi?
<beloy0820> can i run metasploit  @ ubuntu
<beloy0820> anyone
<mustard5> Josh1, gmail-notify
<mustard5> Josh1, in the repositories
<Josh1> mustard5 Thanks, ill check.
<bliss> selnium by putty  on xp at work just type in my static ip address or host name
<beloy0820> ?
<bliss> selnium putty is set up already as default to connect on 22
<mustard5> Swiff, there is a way to start the gui at startup I think, but the firewall is running by default when you startup
<Josh1> mustard5 Thank you so much, it worked!
<Swiff> firestarter
<Swiff> I need to click on it
<mustard5> Josh1, np
<Swiff> to start in ubuntu breezy badger
<mustard5> Swiff, yeah..you know that its just a gui front-end to the real firewall?
<Swiff> every time
<Ilokaasu> my laptop wont boot anymore, ubuntu loads until "checking battery state" and then it wont go anywhere anymore....any ideaas ??
<mustard5> Swiff, iptables is the firewall and it is on by default....its just the gui that is not running..
<Swiff> I can start the filter though
<Swiff> ICMP filtering
<Swiff> its on by default?
<mustard5> Swiff, iptables starts at bootup
<Swiff> still blocking ICMP?
<mustard5> Swiff, firestarter is just the gui....it doesnt turn it on by starting it
<mustard5> Swiff, all your setting are running from startup
<mustard5> Swiff, do you need more explanation?
<mustard5> Swiff, its a front-end to the real firewall
<Swiff> ok so can I use anything I currently have to stream music off the internet like www.digitallyimported.com?
<Swiff> see I have:
<Swiff> mplayer,
<Swiff> vlc, xmms
<Josh1[AFK] > realplayer?
<Swiff> can I use any of that to stream music off the internet?
<Swiff> no?
<Swiff> I mean like good solid house music dj stuff
<Josh1> i use to use realplayer to listen to streams in windows, and there is a realplayer10 in ubuntu.
<jetscreamer> yes
<mustard5> Swiff, I don't know the technicalities of what you are asking
<jetscreamer> they all can do streams, xmms needs a plugin iirc
<Swiff> I used to go to www,digitallyimported.com they have awsome music but it streams
<Swiff> www.digitallyimported.com
<Swiff> great music
<jetscreamer> if you have the required codecs that is
<Swiff> can I listen to it in ubuntu??
<jetscreamer> ^
<Swiff> codecs
<mustard5> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Swiff> (0_o)
<digger3> Hi, I have an ati 9600, fglrxinfo tells me 'OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL version string: 2.0.5642 (8.22.5)', but fgl_glxgear still only gives me 300fps (while my cpu maxes out) and glxgears runs so slow it won't give me a score, any help?
<Swiff> were I get w32codecs?
<mustard5> Swiff, read the message from ubotu above :)
<Swiff> with w32codecs I can click a link on that site and it streams?
<gnomefreak> Swiff: see the ubotu post above
<Swiff> wow
<Swiff> im downloading it lol
<Swiff> fixin to try hehe
<Swiff> thanx 8-)
<eyeonus> May I have some help getting sound on my box? All I've can get from my speakers is static- when I turn the volume way up.
<beloy0820> help anyone
<ufo> the mplayer plugin for mozilla is great
<beloy0820> about metasploit
<dcrocket> does samba have a default username/password?
<spacey> beloy0820: why would you ask here about metasploit?
<mustard5> beloy0820, I have no idea what it is :)
<dcrocket> i'm trying to share out some mounted folders, but 2k is denying the user/pw
<dcrocket> i've tried guest/guest, my username/pw, root username/pw
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> he left
<spacey> mustard5: its a framework for writing exploits and using them etc.
<mustard5> spacey, ah ..heheh
<dcrocket> + none are accepted
<dcrocket> i can't see anything in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file that'd cause it to deny any username/pw combo either
<mustard5> you looked over the wiki how to on samba dcrocket ?
<mustard5> dcrocket, I've never used it and have no idea how it works
<dcrocket> just the unofficial FAQ's and manpages
<gnomefreak> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<gnomefreak> try there dcrocket
<Alexi5> all hail ubuntu
<mustard5> :)
<rob> hmm
<Lorvy> HEy I tried to install xubuntu on existing ubuntu but cant get this computer to use xfce.. How do i do that?
<rob> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dcrocket> no luck, doesn't appear to have anything usefulk
<mustard5> Lorvy, at your login screen go to 'sessions' and choose xfce?
<gnomefreak> Lorvy: you need to log out and choose xfce from sessions
<Lorvy> rob: i used synaptic package manager to do that... wrong?
<bliss> selimuim I notice on my rputer there were two connections yesterday on UDP
<dcrocket> only how to permanently mount the shares
<rob> Lorvy, no, that line is just easier
<Lorvy> mustard5 gnomefreak  okay thanks
<bliss> ROUTER log
<dcrocket> i just need them to backup some files off this ntfs drive onto another 2k ntfs drive (i'm using the live cd)
<Alexi5> why use xfce when you have gnome
<rob> Alexi5, gnome is bloated
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: xfce is lighter and faster than gnome
<mustard5> Alexi5, because of hardware limitations
<rob> I don't even have it installed
<eyeonus> May I have some help getting sound on my box? All I've can get from my speakers is static- when I turn the volume way up.
<rob> I'm about to compile the latest bleeding edge version of xfce from the xfce project
<Josh1> google your soundcard in google, thats what i did.
<eyeonus> I've done that, I cou;dn't find anything that helped.
<Swiff> can I make mplayer replay?
<Alexi5> kde is bloated
<rob> yep
<Swiff> I can? :O
<Swiff> how
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: gnome is bloated almost as much as kde
<Swiff> I want mplyer to replay automaticly
<Swiff> mplayer*
<mustard5> Swiff, I think that answer was directed at someone else
<Alexi5> doesn't xfce come with the same stuff as gnome
<dreamer_> does anybody know why, in xfce, there is no desktop-button ?
<Swiff> oo lmao
<gyro_54> Could someone offer advise on xscreensaver and problems with monitor shutdown?
<Swiff> mustard do you know if I can make mplayer autoreplay?
<mustard5> Swiff, I dont know
<mustard5> gyro_54, maybe power management is giving you problems?
<mustard5> gyro_54, you on a laptop?
<gyro_54> I have a problem where the monitor shuts down but then powers up again 10 minutes later?
<gyro_54> No a desktop with a LCD monitor.
<mustard5> gyro_54, do you want the monitor to power down?
<gyro_54> Yes
<mustard5> gyro_54, hmmm..not sure what it is
<Swiff> yall I need to send a command to mplayer -loop and I want it to stick lol
<gyro_54> I use " xset dpms force off" and it switched off but then restarts 10 minutes later
<Swiff> how do I do that?
<mustard5> gyro_54, its gone all quiet all of a sudden
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> maybe someone will wake up soon and know the answer :)
<mesaboogie1> i got a question: how can i $find /* -name 'src/linux' (since it's a folder) what's the correct syntax please??
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: no xfce doesnt come with all the same things that gnome does the reason you see what gnome comes with in xfce is because you have both installed
<kos> is it possible to configure ADSL on default 5.10?
<mustard5> kos, yes
<mustard5> kos, I found your proxy problem answer
<kos> mustard5, where/how?
<mesaboogie1> (i'm ona live-cd so it's not where it 'should?' be)
<kos> mustard5, so did i, thanks :)
<gyro_54> Its a strange problem. Ithought it was associated with a new ATI card
<pl_ice> hi :)
<mesaboogie1> hi
<mustard5> kos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<kadaj> is perl better than python?
<kos> mustard5, thanks :)
<gean> find / -name linux | grep src may work (and take some time) ; better use locate...
<gnomefreak> kadaj: not really but all depends on what you mean by better
<Swiff> ok I need to send -loop in the terminal to mplayer and I cant adjust the equalizer
<mesaboogie1> ok gean, thanx!
<Swiff> any ideas?
<Webx> what dose the "+" sign do?
<Swiff> peoplez
<gyro_54> mustard5, should I add your name when I am talking to you?
<gnomefreak> Webx: in what?
<mark__> hi all
<Mabo> hi
<mustard5> gyro_54, when you do it appears as red text and also sets of nick notification...so if you want my attention yes...its also good if the channel is busy so we know who is talking to who
<Webx> gnomefreak: as a regular expression
<gyro_54> mustard5, new at this!
<mustard5> gyro_54, :)
<Webx> gnomefreak: like file* matches all files starting on "file"
<Swiff> hello
<mustard5> gyro_54, its pretty quiet in here atm, but when its busy its quite frantic keeping up with the chat
<gyro_54> mustard5, with a problem like this do you normally just wait or repost again later?
<Webx> anyone knows what the regular expression + dose? like file* matches all files that start of file
<Swiff> anyone understand what I want to do?
<twb> Webx: x+ is equivalent to xx*
<mustard5> gyro_54, the usual thing to do it to repost occasionally, but not too often...if people don't respond then often they don't know (its not necessarily that they dont care)
<Swiff> I have to thank all the people that have helped me solve many problems already I emailed those to myself lol
<twb> Webx: in english, "x+" means "one or more x"
<gyro_54> mustard5, thanks
<nelsmar> kk this is a noob question, im getting tired of.... having to go in as root to access my windows drives, what flags do i ned in fstab or is there some fancy ubuntu way of doing this?
<elkbuntu> Webx, regex is fun, but can be annoyingly finicky at times
<izzah> hey guys, i was just wondering is there any utilities or apps that assist the disabled on ubuntu by any chance ?
<mustard5> gyro_54, if you post too often someone will do this probably.....
<twb> I'm using Ubuntu/amd64.  How can I watch DivX videos?
<mustard5> !repeat
<ubotu> from memory, repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Webx> twb: thanks.. elkbuntu: it sure can =)
<jetscreamer> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<nelsmar> twb check aut automatrix i think it will isntall the divx codecs for you
<twb> jetscreamer: w32codecs for amd64?
<nelsmar> its on the forum just search it youll find it right off with a step by step tutorial
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<mustard5> twb, I was wondering the same thing :)
<mustard5> twb, I don't know how they go with 64bit
<Swiff> mplayers equalizer is greyed out
<Swiff> I cant move any of that
<Swiff> or the video
<twb> mustard5: AFAIK, they don't go at all.
<jetscreamer> izzah: yeah they're called accessibility programs and comes by default iirc
<Swiff> 8-(
<gnomefreak> twb: alot of multimedia that works in 32 doesnt really work in 64
<jetscreamer> !accessiblility
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ufo> Swiff: you need to enable them
<twb> gnomefreak: I was afraid of that.
<Swiff> how?
<Swiff> :O
<twb> Really all I want is to watch the SICP videos.
<ufo> mplayer and codecs works on dapper 64
<twb> ufo: really?
<gnomefreak> twb: im not sure (what) those things are but i have heard that 64 doesnt support near the multimedia 32 does :(
* twb looks
<nelsmar> how do you get ahodl of dapper?
<nelsmar> i didnt see anythign on the website
<nelsmar> i was thinkin of isntalling it instead
<mustard5> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<mustard5> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<twb> gnomefreak: SICP = MIT CompSci textbook.
<twb> gnomefreak: SICP videos = videotaped lectures of MIT CompSci course.
<ufo> twb: yes, not tryed my self but i was talking today and he said it works...
<ufo> at least divx and xvid
<nelsmar> someone help me with permissions wiht mounted hard drives
<nelsmar> i grew up with windows and get in fights with permissions : P
<twb> ufo: mplayer isn't in my repo list.
<mustard5> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ufo> twb: do you use dapper
<gnomefreak> twb: you need multiverse enabled
<twb> ufo: would you kindly pastbin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list that I may compare it with mine?
<twb> Oh... *multi*verse
<ufo> twb: yes
<twb> Lemme try that.
<mustard5> nelsmar, what type of partition?
<nelsmar> ntfs
* twb is normally a debianite.
<nelsmar> and someone said the ntfs.... writtin support has gotten better but id ont remember the app name
<mustard5> nelsmar, no writing to ntfs..just reading :)
<mustard5> nelsmar, still experimental and dangerous to use I hear
<abhinav12383> ubuntu hangs after login.blank screen.any idea anyone?
<nelsmar> i know but there is a system that uses the ntfs drivers from windows isntall
<gnomefreak> nelsmar: its not a good idea to attempt writing to ntfs yet
<nelsmar> i used it before and there was some problem with hitting 100% cpu ssage while writting and it would cause poblems
<twb> Not that I actually *like* mplayer, but I don't know of anything more stable :-)
<nelsmar> but i heard they fixed it
<gnomefreak> vlc ive heard was good
<twb> NTFS write support is not production ready.
<nelsmar> kk how do i edit fstab withoguht ubuntu messing with it : P
<twb> i.e. do not use it on real data.
<twb> nelsmar: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<abhinav12383> any help please.
<nelsmar> kk
<nelsmar> it not going to messw ith that? like xorg.conf : P
<twb> abhinav12383: what happens if you hold Control and Alt and press F1 ?
<peej> can anyone else reproduce a bug I am having with abiword in breezy? start abiword, insert->symbol->cursor   <barf>   ?
<twb> Wow, people still use abiword.
<mustard5> nelsmar, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<Swiff> I tryed enabling the equalizer in mplayer and I still cant use it greyed out still
<Swiff> lol
<Webx> Can anyone give an exampel when i want to use " . " ? You know like ./dir/dir2 in sted of /dir/dir2 that goes frome the / ?
<twb> I thought we'd all agreed to bend over backward and let the fat ass that is  oo.org inside.
<mustard5> nelsmar, try reading over that guide and just changing the commands to suit your system
<mustard5> nelsmar, if you get lost I can show you how
<peej> twb: it's faster and lighter for most writeups. Use the right tool for the job imho.
<nelsmar> i got it eded thank guys : ) for once people actualy helped 0.o
<nelsmar> just want to make sure ubuntu isnt going to auto -reconfig is all
<nelsmar> it likes to do that stuff sometimes : P
<mustard5> nelsmar, :)
<twb> peej: I prefer docutils :-)
<overrider> hello, today i wanted to deinstall certain software i dont need, such as evlolution and gaim and xchat. when i uninstalled evolution, as a dependencie it also deinstalled ubuntu-desktop. i hadnt intented that. is it not possible to install parts of the orifinal software which comes with the ubuntu installation?
<twb> I don't actually use a word processor except when someone sends me an .od? file.
<mustard5> nelsmar, you can always create a backup before you edit something...its a good practice
<nelsmar> how about this one : P how to make ubuntu.... when i use my FN keys to change volume change PCM instead of headphones
<nelsmar> yeah i usualy do that, but i hate when ubuntu overwrites my crap lol
<mustard5> nelsmar, not sure about that question. :)
<mustard5> nelsmar, its pretty unusual :D
<peej> overrider: it is. but then things may no longer work. I suspect it doesn't actually remove your desktop, but I may be wrong.
<nelsmar> lol
<nelsmar> i dont know why it adjust headphones..
<nelsmar> but it dont do nuttin
<peej> any abiword users tried it yet?
<nelsmar> wow mplayer doesnt want to play my mp3's
<overrider> well i just want to get rid of evolution, isnt that possible without screwing things up?
<nelsmar> it is jerky.....
<nelsmar> repeditive
<gnomefreak> nelsmar: you have to set it up to play mp3s
<Swiff> noone willing to help me be able to use mplayer equalizer?
<peej> overrider: try it and see. You can always reinstall evolution.
<twb> Who are the MOTU team?
<nelsmar> i isntalled the codecs with automatrix... shouldnt that be nuff?
<overrider> peej, yes i tried, and it left me with no evolution.....and no ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> !motu
<ubotu> methinks motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<peej> overrider: bummer. apt-get install evolution    then, I guess.
<nelsmar> it plays porn fine
<gnomefreak> overrider: ubuntu-desktop package is not needed
<nelsmar> lol
<twb> Ha ha.
<peej> gnomefreak : what is ubuntu-desktop anyway?
<nelsmar> hhmmm
<gnomefreak> its a meta package
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<nelsmar> kk i can play divx fine... but not mp3
<nelsmar> any idea's?
<overrider> eh...i think thats your desktop man. cause i couldnt login later on
<goki-> Can anyone tell me how to give rights to create ports to a user?
<goki-> Well, to create server sockets on ports I guess
<gnomefreak> overrider: the login is called the gdm
<peej> overrider: so when you say ubuntu-desktop has gone, do you mean your actual gnome desktop has gone and you have a text mode thingy left now? Or are you still surrounded by gui goodness all around ?
<gnomefreak> evolution depends on gnome pretty much all together removing evolution is not normally recommended that i have heard of
<overrider> gnomefreak, right, and after entering my userid and password, the desktop never loaded. i had to f3 and do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, in which it restored everything to working, but also reinstalled evolution
<jetscreamer> removing evolution will take some metapackages with it
<jetscreamer> ymmv
<overrider> oh really. i thought i can install what i want.....
<goki-> AFAIK ubuntu-desktop depends on all expected desktop components, but doesn't probide anythin itself
<abhinav12383> ubuntu hangs on login.CTR+ALT+F1 gives FATAL:ext2 module not found/loaded.any help.
<goki-> It should say in the package description what ubuntu-desktop does ;)
<peej> overrider: splendid explanation. Why can't more people be as clear as you ;-).
<jetscreamer> did you compile that kernel abhinav12383 ?
<overrider> peej, do you mean that ironic?
<gnomefreak> overrider: you can install what you want but packages depend on other things to run
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:no but i have 3 OS XP,Knoppix and ubuntu
<jetscreamer> and you don't 'have' to have the metapackages installed
<jetscreamer> it's complaining about a kernel module abhinav12383, afaict
<overrider> its odd. i just dont want evolution as a mail programm, nor do my users need xchat....but to deinstall them it takes ubuntu desktop with it
<jetscreamer> it's just a metapackage
<Swiff> how do I fix java for mozilla and firefox in ubuntu breezy badger 5.10? 8-(
<gnomefreak> overrider: ubuntu-desktop it not needed but what else is being removed?
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:but it worked well the first time i booted.when i restarted it it created the prob
<bliss> hello all
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Swiff about java
<peej> overrider: you mean sarcastically. Irony would be unintentionally humourous. No, I wasn't being sarcastic. It was a proper description. Otherwise I end up playing 20 questions.
<jetscreamer> you make a symlink in the plugin directory to the one in the java dir
<VarkOog> hey
<mustard5> abhinav12383, what where you doing just prior to it happening?
<overrider> peej, ah ok
<VarkOog> !vpn
<ubotu> VarkOog: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nelsmar> hhmmm was a problem im mplayer
<nelsmar> mp3's play fine in xine
<nelsmar> (which is isntalled for some reason i did not install it)
<jetscreamer> totem-xine probably
<VarkOog> Does any1 know how i should set up my VPN to connect to the internet?
<bliss> I noitce yesterday from my log router a UDP connection from my ISP --why UDP and not TCP
<jetscreamer> filesharing?
<VarkOog> nope
<VarkOog> My VPN is my ISP
<peej> overrider: if you want to remove gnome entirely, you can do that, and use another window manager for speedy lightweightness.
<gnomefreak> evolution does not need to be used feel free to install thunderbird or sypleed or another mail cleint
<abhinav12383> i downloaded few packages with apt-get.then rebooted went into knoppix which is installed in ext2 partition did soem changes there and came back to ubuntu
<bliss> mustard5 --any ideads
<overrider> peej, yes i understand that. i just dont want evolution, gaim and xchat
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove evolution xchat gaim
<jetscreamer> done
<gnomefreak> overrider: you can take them out of the menu
<mustard5> bliss, no ideas sorry :)
<VarkOog> Any answers?
<bliss> mustard5 ok thanks
<overrider> jetscreamer: will that also take ubuntu-desktop with it? i think it does
<peej> overrider: but you are happy with the rest of gnome?
<jetscreamer> overrider: as i said, it's just a metapackage
<jetscreamer> won't hurt
<overrider> ok
<jetscreamer> or just take them out of the menu
<jetscreamer> like he said
<jetscreamer> won't hurt for them to 'be' there
<danboid> I seem to have got xgl working now, but I'm missing gnome-window-decorator. Where is it?
<overrider> peej, i personally use fluxbox, but i want to use it on certain machines in the office
<mustard5> overrider, out of sight out of mind ;)
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:i downloaded few packages with apt-get.then rebooted went into knoppix which is installed in ext2 partition did soem changes there and came back to ubuntu
<VarkOog> jetscreamer: Do you know how i sould set up my VPN in Ubuntu?
<overrider> yes i see :)
<jetscreamer> no i don't know anything about vpn
<VarkOog> ugger
<overrider> but they will find some application they shouldnt use, thats whats annoying about it
<jetscreamer> you sure it's not an ext3 partition?
<overrider> maybe i can just remove the executable for xchat, be all set...doesnt seem normal though
<VarkOog> How bout removing Grub 0.95 without damaging Win XP?
<mustard5> VarkOog, you'll get mixed results in here depending on who is in the channel at the time
<gnomefreak> bbl
<jetscreamer> but i would guess the knoppix messed something. no idea.
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:yes i installed knoppix as ext2
<mustard5> VarkOog, you want to completely remove forever?
<danboid> anybody in here got xgl working under GNOME?
<VarkOog> Yip
<peej> overrider: apt-get remove xchat tries to remove desktop too?
<VarkOog> So i only boot up Win XP on tis PC
<jetscreamer> VarkOog: you can rewrite the nt bootloader with the install cd, or just boot a w9x boot floppy and type fdisk /mbr, if your windows boot hd is the first, or if it's set to boot from it in bios
<VarkOog> Want to move the Ubuntu to another PC
<peej> can anyone else reproduce a bug I am having with abiword in breezy? start abiword, insert->symbol->cursor   <barf>   ?
<VarkOog> Thx Jetscreamer, that won't damage my current MBR would it?
<jetscreamer> abhinav12383: so what partition is causing your ubuntu installation to hang?
<peej> overrider: bummer. did a reinstall of the desktop force evolution/gaim on you again?
<mustard5> VarkOog, there are a number of threads in the ubuntuforums on the subject.  If you want I can dig one up :)
<VarkOog> please doo
<VarkOog> just a link
<jetscreamer> VarkOog: it will erase/overwrite your current mbr on the hd the bios is set to boot from, or the one that is detected as the first in the chain by dos/windows
<mustard5> VarkOog, k..won't be long
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:i don't know.it hangs after login screen
<VarkOog> i just wish i could use my ubuntu to connect to the internet
<VarkOog> thx mustard
<danboid> The problem is that the Ubuntu Xgl howto mentions a compiz-gnome which doesn't exist!
<jetscreamer> abhinav12383: which login screen, the gui or the console
<abhinav12383> gui
<theine> danboid, it does...
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:gui
<peej> danboid: mebbe try the dapper version?
<danboid> I'm running a fully updated dapper
<peej> danboid: did breezy have it working?
<jetscreamer> abhinav12383: does ctrl alt F1 work ? or is the entire system hung
<LoRd-Phr3x> Has anyone else had problems installing XGL and compiz on Dapper?
<sdh> LoRd-Phr3x: yes
<theine> danboid, compiz-gnome is in the universe repo
<sdh> LoRd-Phr3x: i gave up on the basis that it's a waste of time
<Swiff> it says I have java 8-(
<Swiff> I just cant connect
<Swiff> some chat thing
<danboid> not tried it under breezy. but there is only one compiz package I can find in universe and thats 'compiz'
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:clt alt f1 gives messag on console FATAL:ext2 module no found
<Swiff> connected to a video stream lol
<selinium> LoRd-Phr3x, there is a #ubuntu+1 for dapper problems as well!
<Swiff> I get the video
<LoRd-Phr3x> haha, it looks cool though
<Swiff> >_<
<LoRd-Phr3x> cool, i'll go in there and ask
<jetscreamer> abhinav12383: how about ctrl alt f2... or, can you log in in the console.
<peej> danboid: ah well. dapper is bleeding edge alpha still.
<theine> danboid, please join #flood for a second...
<theine> danboid, see?
<jetscreamer> apparently it's just the gui hanging, not the system though?
<ubtest> is gnopernicus on the ubuntu live cd?
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:ya i can login if i give single parameter to grub i.e. it boots in console
<jetscreamer> abhinav12383: no i mean when you do ctrl alt f2
<jetscreamer> or f1
<danboid> theine: i saw
<jetscreamer> can you log in
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:yes i can log in console if i do ctl alt f1
<mustard5> VarkOog, this is basically the process...using the xp disk http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134844&highlight=fixmbr
<mustard5> VarkOog, there is not much to it really
<Swiff> how to I get the path to mplayer??
<VarkOog> thx mustard
<theine> Swiff, which mplayer
<jetscreamer> ok sudo nano -w /etc/fstab and comment out the knoppix partition reference, or make it noauto. then restart x and see if it works abhinav12383
<VarkOog> do u know were i can find out how to set up my internet
<jetscreamer> or just comment it out
<mustard5> VarkOog, on ubuntu?
<Swiff> I dunno
<VarkOog> yip,
<mustard5> VarkOog, what type of connection?
<VarkOog> the main propblem is i connect trough a VPN
<ubtest> knows anyone gnopernicus?
<jetscreamer> !tldp
<ubotu> http://tldp.org/ , the linux documentation project
<theine> Swiff, "which mplayer" as a command in a terminal
<Swiff> the about only talks bout the developers not mplayer version lol
<mustard5> VarkOog, hmmm...not too sure about that....
<abhinav12383> jetscreamer:thanks i wil try and tell u  in some time
<Swiff> k
<VarkOog> almost like wireless DSL
<mustard5> VarkOog, I'll check the wiki, but I havent seen anything like that before
<VarkOog> not really though
<jetscreamer> abhinav12383: take your time, and know what you're doing, as well as how to undo it, before you do anything :)
<VarkOog> thx again mustard
<essi> Hey, I just installed xubuntu but can't see any shortcuts/dirs on the desktop.. how to get em back? (:
<jetscreamer> it's sudo /etc/init.d/dm stop|start|restart btw
<jetscreamer> ?dm
<mustard5> VarkOog, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mppeVPNhowto?highlight=%28vpn%29
<mustard5> VarkOog, thats all I could find
<mustard5> VarkOog, searching in the wiki using 'vpn' there are two other pages, which I have no idea how relevant they are
<VarkOog> thx
* mustard5 goes off to eat chinese
<VarkOog> i'll go check them out quick
<mustard5> have fun people :)
<VarkOog> enjoy mustard
<mustard5> thanks
<essi> Hey, I just installed xubuntu-desktop but can't see any shortcuts/dirs on the desktop.. how to get em back? (:
<danboid> I thought my apt was up to date- obviously not! I've got compiz-gnome on now- very nice! I was hoping for an animation for minimizing/maximizing windows ala OSX tho- that was my fave bit of eye candy. I'm sure somebody will do such a plugin soon
<ubtest> knows anyone gnopernicus?
<danboid> I love the flexi moving windows mind
<ubtest> i want to test gnopernicus with the ubuntu live cd. can anyone help me?
<chaissebabe17> hi
<chaissebabe17> hi
<ubtest> chaissebabe17: hi
<ubtest> i want to test gnopernicus with the ubuntu live cd. can anyone help me?
<chaissebabe17> hi
<ubtest> chaissebabe17: hi back
<cryptrat> hallo zusamnne
<narzy> wondering if you guys wouldn't mind helping out a bit
<chaissebabe17> hi
<narzy> hi chaissebabe17,
<jllgnome> good day to you people
<jllgnome> I'm having problems with ubuntu
<narzy> I'm having problems printing.
<essi> exit
<jllgnome> it started last sunday, when the automagic updater updated something, kernel at least, and I suspect grub as well
<mlopes> hi. where can I change the powersaving settings?
<mlopes> for example, the time until the screen will reduce brightness
<jllgnome> the machine starts to grub, and after a while I got help with it, so that I can now load the kernel
<jllgnome> with the following sequence: root (hd0,0); kernel /boot/vmlinuz_version; initrd /boot/initrd_version; boot
<jllgnome> it goes all well for a while, then I get the following
<stivie> hi1
<Cyorxamp> If I wanted to create a samba share on ubuntu - what programs does it come with to help me set that up?
<canta> salut
<jono_> hi all
<jllgnome>  /scripts/local-top/evms: 31: /sbin/evems_activate: not found
<canta> sa gaze
<jono_> is there a way to run the dapper xgl debs on breezy?
<Cyorxamp> salut?
<jllgnome> Done.
<canta> la forme
<Cyorxamp> canta ?!
<canta> uoi
<jllgnome> ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<jllgnome> and then it goes to BusyBox
<canta> sa va cyorxamp
<Cyorxamp> yeah nevermind
<Cyorxamp> If I wanted to create a samba share on ubuntu - what programs does it come with to help me set that up?
* Syns sighs, installing drapper is more trouble than i think its worth
<canta> do you speak french
<Syns> this is like the 3rd  time, it always fails
<jllgnome> if anyone can help with that, I'd be more than happy
<tristan> How can I convert a .mov to .avi or .mpg?
<Syns> has anyone else had problems installing drapper?
<foxpaul> hey all. i've got some trouble setting up a dns server. for some reason, i can ping out on the dns machine, but using that machines ip on other machines (in resolv.conf) doesnt let the others ping out
<foxpaul> although i can ping the dns machine - does anyone have an idea what t look for?
<tristan> !quicktime
<ubotu> well, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<thegladiator> to install an exe , just do wine *.exe ?
<Syns> is that a no, or is everyone ignoring my question?
<jllgnome> is there anyone who can help me?
<thegladiator> ofcourse some had problem installing dapper
<`Evil> hello i need help please with Xgl
<thegladiator> its still beta
<thegladiator> to install an exe , just do wine *.exe ?
<Syns> every single time i try to install drapper it fails..
<Syns> first it cant read cdrom or something..
<p0windah> thegladiator : if I plug my usb camera into breezy my machine freezes - beat that
<thegladiator> lol
<thomasinocatizaz> join#java
<boci^> Hi! I have ubuntu-server (PPC), but I not found rar in packages
<NixNewb> Anyone alive?  I got a root issue.
<triablo_> Hello,anybody know a good program fot tv tuners?
<NixNewb> What is the Sudo command to change root password?
<thegladiator> triablo_, mytv I guess
<thegladiator> as for driver part I think bt878
<thegladiator> someone told me this actually
<thegladiator> maybe you shoulld figure it out
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> i got a big problem :
<marseillai> cyril@ubuntu1:~$ sudo kwrite /etc/sudoers
<marseillai> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<marseillai> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23
<jllgnome> I have issues with booting, can anyone help me?
<marseillai> how can i modify this file without root permission ?
<damg> are dapper flight 4 bugs allowed on launchpad/bugzilla?
<curley_sue> hi all - this should b an easy one - where can I learn about dbus?
<ydo> my numpad stopped working when I upgraded to dapper, anyone know how to fix it?
<axisys> NixNewb: sudo -s
<axisys> NixNewb: passwd root
<NixNewb> thx
<axisys> marseillai: sudo -s
<axisys> marseillai: visudo
<marseillai> axisys: doesn't work
<marseillai> same error
<NixNewb> it worked!!!
<marseillai> visudo
<marseillai> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<axisys> marseillai: sudo -s first
<marseillai> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<marseillai> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23
<marseillai> idem ! :s
<jetscreamer> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/dbus/
<axisys> su -
<axisys> marseillai: su -s
<marseillai> cyril@ubuntu1:~$ su -
<marseillai> Password:
<marseillai> su : Authentication failure
<marseillai> Dsol.
<axisys> marseillai: it asks the root password
<marseillai> i don't have root password :s
<axisys> marseillai: i guess u dont have root password correct?
<axisys> marseillai: ok .. u type fast :-)
<axisys> marseillai: so `sudo -s' did not work correct?
<marseillai> and i'm not english! ;)
<marseillai> no it doesn't work
<thegladiator> !wine
<axisys> marseillai: when u type sudo -s .. it prompts for a password and u put your own password
<p0windah> so whats the latest thing with breezy/xgl/compviz ?
<axisys> marseillai: and then what does it say?
<marseillai> axisys: yes
<marseillai> sudo -s
<marseillai> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<marseillai> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23
<axisys> gotcha... hmm sudoers file got corrupted.. would u know how did that happen?
<axisys> marseillai: does anyone else have access to the system?
<marseillai> axisys: yes i know! i try to modifiate it following a tuto
<marseillai> but it make this
* p0windah rolls his eyes
<marseillai> and now i can't correct
<p0windah> let me guess... you didnt back it up before you started "hacking" ?
<marseillai> p0windah: me ?
<p0windah> yes, Mr Hacker
<marseillai> yes i made a backup
<axisys> marseillai: do u have a knoppix cd? or ubuntu live cd?
<p0windah> so restore the backup
<marseillai> sudoers~ is a backup
<marseillai> p0windah: i can't i don't have permission
<NixNewb> I changed my root password and tried to login to change user permissions.  I got an error saying I cant loginf rom that screen?!?
<p0windah> su -
<axisys> p0windah: he may not have priv any more to restore
<marseillai> p0windah: i don't have root password
<p0windah> boot using livecd
<NixNewb> and does anyone know a website with sudo commands handy?
<axisys> NixNewb: google sudo and the first link and the manual there or man sudo
<topyli> marseillai: in the future, never edit the sudoers file directly. use visudo, because it checks for the file's sanity before saving it
<marseillai> axisys: if  i launch a live cd and mount my partition how can i change the file ?
<thegladiator> can someone help me with wine ?
<NixNewb> thx again.
<thegladiator> I have no clue about wine
<axisys> marseillai: with live cd u r root
<p0windah> marseillai: just mount the drive and change it back
<NixNewb> btw, can u edit the script on irc?  like load own scripts and/or alias cmds?
<marseillai> oki i'll do
<marseillai> i come back after to tell you if it works...
<axisys> NixNewb: i use irrsi and there u run this /help load
<jessy> is it possible to use XGL/Compiz with still having gnome metacity theme ? (window borders)
<axisys> NixNewb: it will give u some examples
<p0windah> if you get it working, tell me how jessy
<NixNewb> ok.
<jessy> p0windah, now i'm under breezy and every works fine, so now i think everything is possible :)
<p0windah> you mean you have compviz/xgl working already ?
<memmy> hi
<memmy> where in dapper is the hotplug firmware directory? i tried setting my ivtv firmware in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmrware/`uname -`/ but that din't work
<we2by_> hello
<we2by_> what app can I use to do math on Ubuntu?
<we2by_> like solving differentiaal eq and plotting 3d things etc
<argon> openoffice math...
<argon> I guess
<robbie_> libwine.so.1 is in /usr/local/lib, which is apparently not in my library search path because I got wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<robbie_> .... how do I add it? I cant find ld.so.conf
<axisys> robbie_: have u checked ldconfig?
<robbie_> ldconfig runs with no output
<peej> can anyone else reproduce a bug I am having with abiword in breezy? start abiword, insert->symbol->cursor   <barf>   ?
<jessy> is there an application to make a video of what i get on my screen ?
<axisys> robbie_: man ldconfig
<narzy> I'm trying to install an HP Color LaserJet 1500 in ubuntu, anyone give me some direction as to where to go for a howto?
<nandemonai> hi ppl
<curley_sue> HELP something has changed in my desktop configuration - I no longer have my mounted dev (NFTS and FAT partitions + CDROM) nxt to Computer (under places menu), have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart' in order to restore them, why is that and what can be done? (didn manage through google)
<curley_sue> narzy : have u tried under System menu  "Printers"?
<eeaaxx> anybody knows how can i stop boot services?
<narzy> yeah, and I've gone through and defined everything but it doesn't print.
<nandemonai> I wondering if anyone knows what I should set in the monitor section of xorg for a standard TV via rca/composite out.. I have nvidia installed have run settings but nothing of TV (in nvidia-settings). I have output but as the monitor is setup as 'Default Monitor' The vert refresh is screwy
<curley_sue> narzy: sorry cant really help (maybe you should try cups...)
<nandemonai> Excuse the Speed typing ;)
<lupz> hello
<lupz> how i can i start network interfaces on boot ?
<peej> lupz: should start automatically for a normal network. else there is a gui tool in adminstration somewhere so you can set your gateway etc
<peej> can anyone else reproduce a bug I am having with abiword in breezy? start abiword, insert->symbol->cursor   <barf>   ?
<peej> doesn't anyone have abiword?
<lupz> peej: i'm on dhcp but until i don't do ---> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lupz> peej: it doesn't start
<curley_sue> peej: I have abiword - explain again...
<curley_sue> HELP something has changed in my desktop configuration - I no longer have my mounted dev (NFTS and FAT partitions + CDROM) nxt to Computer (under places menu), have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart' in order to restore them, why is that and what can be done? (didn manage through google)
<peej> curley_sue : do you have breezy? If so start abiword. go to insert menu. choose symbol. choose cursor. Does it work fine ?
<peej> lupz : it'll be under /etc/init.d/networking. Or you can have it run at an opportune time, eg when you get into x , but putting it into .xsession.
<curley_sue> peej: using BREEZY, cursor adds nothing for me. symbols and some others work fine
<eeaaxx> anbody knows how can i boot without X?
<Seveas> eeaaxx, permanently or just once?
<peej> lupz: oooh, wait a minute - you may wanna check /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools for its behaviour
<eeaaxx> Seveas, just once
<peej> curley_sue: ok thanks. It hangs on my system.
<NixNewb> Everything is comming along great..  except now i would like to be able to access files on the other computer on the network..  i cant google anything good on that.
<Seveas> eeaaxx, use the 'recovery mode' option
<Seveas> in the boot menu
<peej> curley_sue : probably 'cos gnome isn't there on my box.
<lupz> peej: what ??
<eeaaxx> Seveas, ok
<eeaaxx> Seveas, how about permanent
<curley_sue> peej:  your welcome... (i actually dont know what cursor is supposed to do)
<kevor> hwo can i see what version i'm running?
<peej> lupz: if you are using wireless that is.
<Seveas> eeaaxx, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<lupz> peej: i use a standard if
<peej> curley_sue : hey, me neither. Cos it hangs ;-) . Actually it's probably a font selection.
<eeaaxx> Seveas, like in fc4, just set the /etc/inittab to runnable 3, is there a way how can i changed in the /etc/inittab?
<curley_sue> peej: why wont u use symbol?!
<Seveas> eeaaxx, runlevels 2 through 5 are the same on Ubuntu
<lupz> i should have a rc script to start networking ?
<IdleOne> kevor: ls_release -d I believe
<eeaaxx> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> lupz, /etc/init.d/networking
<curley_sue> HELP - cant configure a pdf printer + desktop problem (two different things...)
<peej> lupz: does dmesg say anything interesting about network behaviour during boot? Just wondering why it would work when you tell it to do its stuff the second time (the first time it is told is during boot).
<eeaaxx> Seveas, runlevels 2 - 5 are all X?
<coffe2> hi all, somebody know wich pid is using each window? my gnome doesnt load!
<kevor> IdleOne: lsb_release -d
<IdleOne> there you go
<IdleOne> ()
<Seveas> eeaaxx, yup
<lupz> Seveas: should it be linked in the rc[0-6] .d dirs ?
<robbie_> whats the package for compatibility with gtk 1.2?
<kevor> thanks
<Seveas> lupz, man update-rc.d
<lupz> peej: where i look for it ?
<eeaaxx> Seveas, ok
<lupz> Seveas: i know, but should it be linked there or not ?
<curley_sue> coffe2: try "ps -ejH |less" to find out pid's
<Seveas> lupz, iirc just rcS.d for this one
<coffe2> okz
<lupz> Seveas: i know the infamous update-rc.d :D
<lupz> Seveas: thanks :)
<peej> lupz : for dmesg (which tells you boot messages ) just type dmesg in xterm, see what it says about networking
<IdleOne> kevor:  -a option will give release number and a little more info
<Seveas> /etc/rc0.d/S35networking
<Seveas> /etc/rc6.d/S35networking
<Seveas> /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<curley_sue> coffe2: have you tried to simply restart GNOME?
<Seveas> ^-- lupz
<curley_sue> HELP - cant configure a pdf printer + desktop problem (two different things...)
<kevor> IdleOne: thanks ,that's what i needed
<lupz> Seveas: i'm on dapper and i've it only on rcS
<peej> lupz: before you touch /etc/init.d/networking, make a copy of it, then maybe use ifconfig incantation instead of ifup incantation. ifup has been screwy for me in the past.
<IdleOne> kevor:  np
<lupz> Seveas: anyway i don't understand do you start ifs on reboot and halt :D
<Goshawk> what about help on dapper? (it not really an helping request, it's a mistake about the broadcom wireless cards support)
<lupz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-02-19 18:19 /etc/rc0.d/S35networking -> ../init.d/networking
<lupz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-02-19 18:19 /etc/rc6.d/S35networking -> ../init.d/networking
<lupz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-02-19 18:19 /etc/rcS.d/S50networking -> ../init.d/networking
<Seveas> Goshawk, #ubuntu+1 is dedicated to dapper
<Seveas> lupz, read the script 
<jllgnome> is there any helper around?
<peej> lupz: or you can just let it be, and run the /etc/init.d/networking up command via .xsession file if you always go into x before doing anything.
<lupz> peej: well not..
<Goshawk> thanks Seveas
<idefix_> can you simply execute exe-files made for windows in linux?
<idefix_> I hope my question isn't stupid
<peej> lupz?
<lupz> i think that when i log in in x the network (priority 50) isn't standard
<lupz> s/standard/started
<idefix_> you can't, can you?
<IdleOne> idefix_:  no stupid questions and you need to run wine or cedga
<coffe2> 10 points for idefix, auto-response
<lupz> peej: i don't log in everytime
<peej> lupz: howabout pasting your dmesg?
<lupz> ok
<IdleOne> !tell idefix_  about wine
<lupz> wait
<peej> lupz: in pastebin!
<lupz> eheheh
<lupz> i supposed so :D
<NixNewb> tell me about wine too
<NixNewb> ...please.
<IdleOne> !wine
<NixNewb> !tell nixnewb about wine
<IdleOne> idefix_:  I meant there are no stupid questions :-)
<lupz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/iRvUaC52.html
<peej> IdleOne: is this a stupid question?
<hit> how to add chinese language to acroreader?
<IdleOne> peej:  only if you dont understand it :P
<curley_sue> H E L P - cant configure a pdf printer + a desktop problem (two different things...)
<IdleOne> curley_sue:  pick one problem and give more specific info on the problem
<pl_ice> hi :)
<curley_sue> IdleOne: can configure a PDF printer - I tried through System -> Administration -> Printers (BREEZY GNOME) and I get no result uppon printing...
<jllgnome> can someone help me?
<jllgnome> i have problems with booting
<NixNewb> how do i get my ip and subnet info?
<IdleOne> NixNewb:  ifconfig in terminal
<peej> lupz: looks to me like eth0 starts up fine. Check by running /sbin/ifconfig - if you get something there, your card is up.
<NixNewb> thx.
<idefix_> when you make some executable file for linux does it have extension jnlp?
<peej> lupz: then it may be a config problem, which the net restart fixes.
<curley_sue> IdleOne: same for a PS printer - result is achieved only if I use print to file option
<lupz> peej: the problem is actually that seems that resolv.conf doesn't get correctly updated
<jllgnome> please? :(
<IdleOne> jllgnome:  state what problem you are having and someone will try to help if they can
<idefix_> ubotu doesn't know it!
<ubotu> idefix_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jllgnome> okay, I updated the system with automatic updater
<pl_ice> u guys seen some free ssh accounts ? :)
<curley_sue> IdleOne: the main problem is that I can never get anything to print (not even to  a "real" printer)
<jllgnome> and after that, the machinestarts only to grub console
<peej> lupz: eh? can you ping a numbered ip address fine after boot, before netrestart?
<IdleOne> !printing
<ubotu> printing is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<IdleOne> try that link curley_sue
<jllgnome> after a bit searching, I got it to load kernel, and start the boot
<lupz> peej: i don't remember but i think so
<jllgnome> but it ends to some problem rgarding evms
<peej> lupz: check that. If that is true, then resolv.conf needs a fix. Did you fiddle around with it earlier?
<jllgnome> and drops to busyBox
<lupz> peej: no i haven't touched it
<pl_ice> jllgnome can u copy the error message into pastebin somehow? ...
<lupz> wait i reboot so i can tell
<jllgnome> pl_ice, what do you mean?
<jllgnome> I'm not currently at my computer, since it's about useless
<fishdish> hi guys
<fishdish> i have a problem with grub
<jllgnome> but, the error to whih it stops comes here
<pl_ice> jllgnome we need to know exactly what it says bout this error
<curley_sue> IdleOne, ubotu : tried them both b4...
<fishdish> i'm trying to install a linux on compaq evo
<pl_ice> search in logs ...
<fishdish> ok, ubuntu "installs" correctly
<jllgnome>  /scripts/local-top/evms: 31: /sbin/evems_activate: not found
<jllgnome> Done.
<jllgnome> ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<fishdish> but, when after installation i restart, the computer wouldn't start GRUB at all
<IdleOne> curley_sue: best i can do sorry. I havent configured a printer yet
<peej> jllgnome: the simplest way to fix it would be to remove the new kernel it was install, fall back to the old one.
<jllgnome> and then it goes to busyBox
<fishdish> i waited for half an hour for GRUB to start
<fishdish> and rebooting does not help
<fishdish> what is the problem?
<curley_sue> ubotu: any idea?
<ubotu> Yeah, I have an idea! But I'll need a box full of string, a little WD-40, and a dozen starving oxen. And keep the FBI off my back!
<IdleOne> lmao
<peej> jllgnome: so in busybox, you'd um...argh. I think you'd be best of using the live cd to ulp....can't think of a quick fix, though I know the issue here.
<pl_ice> jllgnome search on google for the begining line, comes out that there is a buq
<curley_sue> IdleOne: 2nd - something has changed in my desktop configuration - I no longer have my mounted dev (NFTS and FAT partitions + CDROM) nxt to Computer (under places menu), have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart' in order to restore them, why is that and what can be done? (didn manage through google)
<jllgnome> I checked with the grub console (since I have to manually load kernel etc) there's two versions of the kernel, something-9-389 and something-10-386
<jllgnome> and I've loaded the 9
<co-smuda> aloW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<peej> jllgnome : basically, you'd have to fix grub.lst probably to point to old kernel.
<jllgnome> how do I do that?
<peej> jllgnome: dunno. I'm not grub guy, so I'll probably mess it up by guessing remotely like this. Ask someone who knnows.
<jllgnome> :)
<IdleOne> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<IdleOne> !tell curley_sue  about ntfs
<pl_ice> jllgnome not sure if ubuntu leaves old kernel behind ... ;)
<hit> how to make acroreader support chinese?
<peej> jllgnome : yeah, better check that
<jllgnome> pl_ice, what do you mean with beginnig line and searching that on google? what should I search, the error or what?
<irv10tz> hey need help here.. why does the sound doesn't work when i play a video on the net... im sure it is unmuted...................
<pl_ice> jllgnome there are buq reports on this on ubuntu and debian, i'm just reading them now
<hatake_kakashi> I think ubuntu does leave old kernel behind, but if you think you are fine without it, I think you can remove it
<pl_ice> just do a search on google
<jllgnome> pl_ice, and as I said, there's two versions of the kernel file or something, something-9 and something-10
<peej> jllgnome : maybe best to ask a local linux geek to help fix it - feed him lots of pizza, he'll have it fixed within 5 mins.
<IdleOne> lol peej
<irv10tz> hey need help here.. why does the sound doesn't work when i play a video on the net... im sure it is unmuted...................
<IdleOne> and coffee
<pl_ice> jllgnome paste the grub to pastebin( hope u know what pastebin is)
<peej> IdleOne : it's true! Will work for pizza!
<jllgnome> bad thing is, I'm the local linux geek... none o my freds has it :P
<defrysk> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jllgnome> pl_ice, I don't :(
<hatake_kakashi> jllgnome: you're not the only one :)
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<irv10tz> hey need help here.. why does the sound doesn't work when i play a video on the net... im sure it is unmuted...................
<peej> jllgnome: well, if you come through this ordeal, and it doesn't killyou, you'll be stronger. Oh yes.
<IdleOne> irv10tz:  stop repeating and wait a couple minutes someone may help
<jllgnome> main prblem is that I'm not at my computer right now, although I think I have all the necessary info writen on paper
<IdleOne> jllgnome:  did the install fiinish properly?
<henk> hi i'm looking for a good graphical newsreader that supports threaded display
<peej> henk: doesn't pan do that?
<IdleOne> mahangu__:  liked your article on Shuttleworth ()
<jllgnome> IdleOne, yes, I've been using Ubuntu about hafa year now
<jllgnome> half a year
<jllgnome> man this keyboard sucks
<mahangu__> IdleOne, let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> mahangu__:  thats all I was going to say on it
<idefix_> how can you ever trust linux? when you send messages from some website it indicates read/unread, but for instance the message "user has closed the dialog window" often isn't true :(
<pl_ice> jllgnome if u have 2 krenels they will jump out on the grub and u can move arrow between, if not press i think e
<jllgnome> pl_ice, no
<pl_ice> jllgnome well i just updated kernel as well and i got revovery kernel, standard and an old one in the grub menu.lst
<henk> idefix_, what?
<idefix_> in GAIM, when the message "user has closed the dialog window" appears often the user hasn't done anything, at least they all say so
<jllgnome> pl_ice, uhm.. what do you mean?
<trackium> hi
<djp> how do i get an icon to display a still from the movie/video? what i mean is, i have several .avi, .ogm files that when i open nautlius, create still images. however one file has just stayed as a normal .avi icon. i know it can generate a still image, as it has done in the past. any ideas how i get it to 'sort itself out'? ;)
<idefix_> henk!
<idefix_> henk?
<henk> idefix_, hmm i think the trust issue you're dealing with is with the people in your contact list not with linux
<foxpaul> does anyone have an idea why exim isn't sending its mail out immediately?
<foxpaul> i can only send it it i run exim -qf
<IdleOne> foxpaul:  I dont use exim but Im guessing its a setting you need to change for it to send immediately
<jllgnome> here's the link to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9169
<henk> foxpaul, do you have an exim deamon running ? try ps waux|grep exim ... you should have a -bd running
<trackium> sorry, i wonder if anyone has experienced that : when i make an "export" in a soft terminal window, this one is save, but only in this terminal, and only during the terminal session.When I close the terminal, the environnement variable vanishes !
<foxpaul> henk,  i have exim running -db q30m
<curley_sue> IdleOne: in gnome2 (BREEZY) there a "places" menu where used to appear all my mounted dev (NTFS,FAT32,CDROM). it does not any longer
<Lorvija> hey.. where's the installation guide for ubuntu? (:
<IdleOne> !install
<ubotu> rumour has it, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<henk> foxpaul, hmm do the logs say anything about it ? have you tried other recipients on other domains ?
<Lorvija> IdleOne ty
<henk> trackium, you may want to use .bash_profile
<jllgnome> pl_ice, the pastebin link's here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9169
<jllgnome> sorry, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9170
<trackium> henk, what is this file ?
<cas> curley_sue, is it possible you deleted the "Menu bar" from your panel?
<trackium> henk, and where ?
<RaIcHu> Hullow the people !
<henk> trackium, it allows you to run stuff before bash is executed. so this is a good place to set variables, aliasses etc you want each time you log in
<foxpaul> henk, each message has something like:  no immediate delivery: load average 9.01
<trackium> henk, cool thanks
<henk> trackium, try ~/.bash_profile    (~ refers to your homedir)
<foxpaul> in the logs
<NixNewb> i have a partition that is ntfs on this drive as well. how do i access it?  do i need to terminal     mount?
<_jason> henk: I don't think ~/.bash_profile gets sourced when you log into gnome, at least it didn't for me.  I had to source it in ~/.gnomerc
<djp> anyone know how to regenerate icons in nautilus?
<henk> foxpaul, maybe exim is wwaiting for your system to be less busy ?
<foxpaul> henk, shouldn't be under any load really
<henk> _jason, i thought he specificaly mentioned a terminal session
<pl_ice> jllgnome is that the extract from /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt look like ...
<henk> foxpaul, what does 'uptime' tell you ?
<curley_sue> cas: i don't think so - how do I check that? (I have Places, Application and System in my panel)
<jllgnome> no it's not, but I can't access that file in question :(
<_jason> henk: ah ok, just joined.  sorry for the confusion
<trackium> henk, i guess a reboot is needed of course
<henk> _jason, sure no problem
<foxpaul> henk,   1:12pm  up 22 days 20:10,  11 users,  load average: 9.95, 9.44, 7.84
<henk> trackium, no you just need to open a new terminal
<jllgnome> pl_ice, I didn't understand that that was what you ased for
<cas> curley_sue, then I misunderstooth you, I thought the whole Places button was gone. The Places->Computer should show a windows with all your mounted devices
<Lorvija> hey.. I'm gonna install ubuntu as dualboot on this computer on another disk than windows is.. however I did it once with gentoo and succeeded to trash my windows installation ( couldnt boot)... is ubuntu install wise enough not to fuck up the boot so that i can boot into both OS's?
<henk> trackium, a reboot is not needed much in linux, only for some kernel issues or in the very unlikely event of an unstable system
<djp> how do i get nautilus to regenrate an icon image? one of my .avi files has failed to create a still image as an icon for itself and still displays the bog standard .avi icon.
<pl_ice> jllgnome can u provide the file that its in : /boot/grub/menu.lst as this what have u pasted looks like its missing info
<trackium> henk, ok thx... but the export command has no utility ?
<jllgnome> pl_ice, well how can I access it from either the busybox or from the grub console? I don't have any boot disks, so my own computer is pretty much useless right now
<henk> trackium, i do not understand
<curley_sue> cas: exactly my point! it does not show them as it used to. I can run 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart' which restores them but I dont really know what went wrong and I guess this is not the way to fix that!
<pl_ice> jllgnome have u tried in gnome accessing the main menu? u can mock around there, not sure but i think u can mount hdd from ur busybox
<trackium> henk, if an export can only register a variable for a terminal session, nobody will use it ?
<jllgnome> pl_ice,  agh, the problem is that the machine does not finish the boot, so I can't get to gnome either.if I could, there'd be no problem
<curley_sue> Lorvija: it worked for me - first installed XP in first partition then insatlled Ubuntu Breezy
<NixNewb> how do i access my other hardrive that is ntfs?
<jllgnome> pl_ice, I'm not at my own computer right now
<ubtest> i want to test gnopernicus on the ubuntu live cd. can anyone help me?
<Lorvija> curley_sue okay (: any extra steps?
<cas> curley_sue, hmm try reinstalling dbus, also take a look if it really start on boot
<curley_sue> Lorvija: (I actually had another "neutral" FAT32 partition b4 installing ubuntu
<curley_sue> cas: how is that done? I tried to figure out what dbus was doing and I didn really understand... (newbie...)
<pl_ice> jllgnome just try when u get home etc, mock around with grub menu
<curley_sue> Lorvija: How can I help?
<Lorvija> curley_sue just asking beforehand.. (: gonna buy new disk & install it then
<pl_ice> guys, anyone uses lm sensors to get the temp. etc of motherboard?
<jllgnome> pl_ice, how do I do that, since there's no visible menu anywhere?
<Lorvija> installed it to sisters laptop couple months ago... and ubuntu definately seems attracting..
<Lorvija> especially xubuntu (:
<cas> curley_sue, `sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus`
<pl_ice> jllgnome just hit esc button, it should say loading grub... smoething like that
<action09> hi , i'm searching actually in forums but anybody knows if there's a quick way to associate .csv files to open with oocalc2  please ?
<action09> it's be nice becaus i risk to become mentally insane
<jllgnome> pl_ice, okay, I'll try that... I'm pretty tired of trying to get it work, so I'll propably reinstall the whole thing if I can't get it to work :P
<curley_sue> Lorvija: great! I didn't really understand what would u like to know...
<trackium> henk, the solution doesn't work... even when i set my variable in bash_profile, there are not accessible in any terminal !
<jllgnome> pl_ice, thanks for helping :)
<pl_ice> jllgnome don't worry if u have to re-install ;) i'm just trying to install unix for xxth time :P
<trackium> henk, they are not... sorry
<B_166-ER-X> configure: error: *** Requested 'libglade-2.0 >= 2.4.0' but version of Libglade is 2.0.0
<Lorvija> curley_sue just wanted to make sure if the installer is sensible(can detect windows etc..) (:
<curley_sue> cas: thanx, I try that. what dbus does?
<B_166-ER-X> they want a newer version ???
<mandavi> hi, how can i empty the apt-get cache?
<Lorvija> curley_sue as last time it did take LONG time to fix things.. so i'd like to do it right in the first place :P
<jllgnome> pl_ice, I'm not too worried, only thing that bugs me is the all the files I havent backed up :P
<_jason> mandavi: sudo apt-get clean
<cas> curley_sue, it's a method for packages to talk to each other.
<mandavi> _jason: thanks
<pl_ice> jllgnome run a liveCD, eg knoppix , then u can back it up,no probs with that
<cas> curley_sue, I don't know exactly what your problem is with it, but you need it for sure
<pl_ice> B_166-ER-X yeh, they want newer libglade
<cas> curley_sue, maybe somehting with gnome->hal communications
<curley_sue> Lorvija: well, like I said - I had a clean installation of XP after I devided my HD to 3 partitions (1st for XP; 2sd as FAT32 - a neutral one since I don't want windows to "see" linux and I don't want linux to mess with the XP; and 3rd an untouched partition for ubuntu)
<niedziel> elo
<help-me-pls> i need some help guys
<niedziel> suck my dick
<niedziel> and kiss my ass
<curley_sue> Lorvija: first install XP, then ubuntu (it worked fine for me both with Breezy and Hoary)
<niedziel> ;d
<Lorvija> curley_sue okay, i guess it's a bit easier for me as i'll have whole hd for ubuntu
<Lorvija> curley_sue thanks for help =)
<pl_ice> niedziel zamknij sie
<help-me-pls> i was doing my thing in ubuntu,, then suddenly everything stoped working.. i had to press on power button... when i then tryed to boot up.. i got bootdisk faliur..
<trackium> henk, are U here ?
<help-me-pls> i dont know what to to
<help-me-pls> *do
<curley_sue> Lorvija: no problem!
<help-me-pls> i checked with fdsik.. everything looks ok
<help-me-pls> but for some reasom.. i get bootdisk faliure
<curley_sue> Lorvija: my consilation is to mount the XP partition as read only (that's what I have the fat for...)
<help-me-pls> when i try to boot up
<cas> help-me-pls, that sounds serious. You can boot with a bootdisk i presume?
<help-me-pls> cas im using the live cd now
<hatake_kakashi> help-me-pls: where did it stop at?
<cas> help-me-pls, but your grub bootmanager isn't starting on boot?
<samitheberber> Hi! Is that normal, when my ubuntu installation freeze in base system installation with 65% (configurating lvm2) ?
<Lorvija> curley_sue yep, though i'll propably use ubuntu just to play with it etc so i propably wont even mount my windows partitions.. (:
<help-me-pls> cas correct
<help-me-pls> hatake_kakashi,  when i was listning to music
<pl_ice> samitheberber no ...my didn't
<wvelez> Hi...Im running ubuntu 5.10...vmware workstation 5 (windowsxp)...how can I get files into the xp vmware virtual machine? thanks
<AnsiC> hello
<hatake_kakashi> help-me-pls: I mean on the screen, how can you listen music whilst installing?
<samitheberber> pl_ice: how long takes it, because I think it freezes :S
<AnsiC> for use bluetooth and send file from pc to my telefon
<trackium> Is there anyone who can explain me how to use the "export" comand ???
<AnsiC> i need install more?
<help-me-pls> hatake_kakashi,  i already got it installed
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth obexftp obexserver bluez-utils
<curley_sue> cas: I restarting to see if it works, thanx again!
<help-me-pls> cas i tryed to run grub-install /dev/hda
<help-me-pls> but didnt work..
<help-me-pls> no errors tho
<hatake_kakashi> help-me-pls: ahh I misread, I presume you did not mess around with the boot loader? or /boot files?
<help-me-pls> but when i rebooted.. same error message
<help-me-pls> hatake_kakashi, no
<help-me-pls> i havent changed anything of that
<pl_ice> samitheberber maybe 40 minutes for me
<trackium> please.... the problem is that i can't use environment variables !
<help-me-pls> man this suxz
<_jason> trackium: export $FOO=bar
<samitheberber> pl_ice: ok
<_jason> oops
<_jason> trackium: export FOO=bar
<cas> help-me-pls, just a shot in the dark. Is your cpu time b0rked? It could be possible your bios is resetted (empty battery) and your bootorder is messed up
<ufo> help-me-pls: did you check the boot flag with your fdisk
<trackium> _jason, yes i know but it only works for a small time
<AnsiC> there is a good page about bluetooth
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: what error are you getting ?
<AnsiC> all page that i saw using google was bad
<_jason> trackium: it works as long as you use that terminal
<AnsiC> and help me nothing
<help-me-pls> LinuxJones, bootdisk Faliur
<help-me-pls> cas my cpu is fine
<help-me-pls> ufo, no
<cas> help-me-pls, sorry i ment time
<_jason> trackium: put it in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile depending on what you are doing
<trackium> _jason, i want to export an environment variable that will stay even after a reboot
<cas> help-me-pls, your cpu time
<ufo> help-me-pls: and check your grub install
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: do what ufo says and set the bootable partition.
<trackium> _jason, i'm installing a small programm which need these variables
<help-me-pls> omg.. now i get this mesage when i try to fdisk /dev/hda
<help-me-pls> unable to open hda
<help-me-pls> omg
<help-me-pls> is my hd fired
<trackium> _jason, i've just tried to put it in .bash_profile, but i've got no results
<_jason> trackium: you want it to work in gnome or outside?
<ompaul> help-me-pls, did you sudo fdisk?
<AnsiC> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth obexftp obexserver bluez-utils
<AnsiC> /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<AnsiC> # hidd --search    Searching ...  No devices in range or visible
<Crusad0r> Hello
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: do you have a livecd ?
<AnsiC> pleseeee
<help-me-pls> LinuxJones, im running it now
<help-me-pls> brbr i\ll be back.. dinner time
<ufo> help-me-pls: power down for a few minits and check the bios
<trackium> _jason, i think in gnome will be enough
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: what version of Ubuntu did you install ?
<Crusad0r> I've got something strange about timestamp when using kopete on ubuntu. Can someone help me ?
<ompaul> AnsiC, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for that kind of data
<_jason> trackium: make a file called ~/.gnomerc and put this in it: [ -r ~/.bash_profile ]  && . ~/.bash_profile
<_jason> trackium: and as long as you did the export right in ~/.bash_profile that will work
<trackium> _jason, i try... thx
<StyXman> hi all. anyone knows the kernel module i should use with this ide: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA-100?
<SirKillalot>  can I update my ubuntu breezy to dapper by just adding the new apt sources?
<novasilver> bluber1ng
<Seveas> SirKillalot, yes, but be prepared to meet errors
<SirKillalot> i mean when dapper final is out :)
<StyXman> SirKillalot: you better *replace* the current sources
<trackium> _jason, what is a right export to put in .bash_profile please ?
<SirKillalot> yea
<_jason> trackium: export FOO=bar
<SirKillalot> so I wont have to kick my old system and install the new from scratch
<StyXman> SirKillalot: nop-e
<Cyorxamp> I've been getting to linux alot lately this past month (namely Ubuntu)... just been trying to use debian but finding alot of it manual work which (personally) I find dumb.  I don't really like things like Xandros/Linspire as they really do hide alot of technical options - Ubuntu is very nice too but I not much for how it won't let you select what you want installed when you install Ubuntu -   Is there a nice linux OS tha
<Seveas> SirKillalot, when dapper is out there will be a separate tool to guide you in the upgrading.
<Seveas> SirKillalot, which basically does what you described and catches a few common errors
<StyXman> SirKillalot: if you uninstaled (k)ubuntu-desktop, just reinstall it again
<jetscreamer> try using dselect Cyorxamp
<Cyorxamp> Does that make sense?
<Cyorxamp> dselect? that a distro?
<StyXman> Seveas: ow, how nice!
<trackium> _jason, it doesn't work...
<jetscreamer> !info dselect
<ubotu> dselect: (a user tool to manage Debian packages), section base, is standard. Version: 1.13.10ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 114 kB, Installed size: 408 kB
<jetscreamer> install what you want
<jetscreamer> take out what you don
<jetscreamer> t
<_jason> trackium: paste what your export command looks like
<Cyorxamp> How on earth is that ran when I am installing !!!?
<curley_sue> !info dbus
<ubotu> dbus: (simple interprocess messaging system), section devel, is optional. Version: 0.36.2-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 275 kB, Installed size: 600 kB
<StyXman> Cyorxamp: your text got cut: `Is there a nice linux OS tha <-- there
<Cyorxamp> '''  that isnt as manual as debian but not as simple as xandros that isnt ubuntu?  ''''
<jetscreamer> don't do the tasksel/base-config, aka configure apt-sources
<curley_sue> !tell me about dbus
<jetscreamer> or whatever the ubuntu way is
<kk_> how do I exit the 'man' command?
<trackium> _jason, in a terminal i write : export DRQUEUE_MASTER="localhost"
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp:  its called Windoes
<pl_ice> StyXman This Intel chipset uses the e1000 module, i think that one, just searched on google
<jetscreamer> curley_sue: 2 lines above when you parted the last time
<we2by_> hello
<jetscreamer> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/dbus/
<trackium> _jason, in the bash_profile i've tested many ways... but none of them works
<we2by_> what tool can I use to keep track of my total data transfer??
<StyXman> Cyorxamp: I *shouldn't* say thism, but matbe the answer you search for is Mandriva
<Crusad0r> No one can help me with kopete
<_jason> trackium: did you put what I told you in .gnomerc and keep that line in ~/.bash_profile?
<curley_sue> cas: r u still here?
<StyXman> pl_ice: thet's a nic module, I guess?
<Cyorxamp> StyXman - I investigated that alot - in the end I went for Ubuntu
<Cyorxamp> StyXman - is it debian based?
<StyXman> Cyorxamp: mandriva? no, ubuntu? yes
<trackium> _jason, yes i've put the line in .gnomerc
<help-me-pls> LinuxJones breezer
<pl_ice> StyXman /lib/modules/2.4.21-27.0.2.ELsmp/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.o that only info i have found :)
<cas> curley_sue, yup, no luck?
<Cyorxamp> Hmmm if I go with Mandriva it may as well be Fedora
<StyXman> pl_ice: that? a nic driver. I need the ide one
<help-me-pls> ufo the boot flag is set to hda1
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: is it a fresh install ?
<help-me-pls> no
<_jason> trackium: erm that should work afaik
<help-me-pls> i have had it installed 3 weeks
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: are you dual booting with windows or some other os ?
<help-me-pls> no i dont have windows
<StyXman> we2by_: mrtg?
<jetscreamer> kk q
<curley_sue> cas: nope! but when i do it through synaptic I receive: : python2.4-sip4-qt3: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<curley_sue> E: python2.4-qt3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<curley_sue> E: python2.4-kde3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<curley_sue> E: python-kde3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<curley_sue> E: kde-guidance: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<curley_sue> E: kubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ufo> help-me-pls: is your boot directory on that partition
<StyXman> aghgh
<help-me-pls> yes
<help-me-pls> its on hda1
<_jason> trackium: look at /etc/login.defs I guess
<cas> curley_sue, never paste in channels like this, next time use pastebin
<help-me-pls> but why did it suddely stop working_
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: it's probably faster just to put the install cd back in and do a fresh install. You could spend days messing about trying to get your problem fixed.
<ufo> help-me-pls: try grub-install (
<StyXman> !tell curley_sue about pastebin
<help-me-pls> ufo tryed that
<help-me-pls> grub-install /dev/hda
<help-me-pls> not good
<ufo> help-me-pls: grub-install /dev/hda
<curley_sue> cas: how do I make sure that dbus runs when restarts (when should i use pastebin?)
<cas> curley_sue, doesn't sound good.  first make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is correct
<ufo> help-me-pls: check your bios boot
<help-me-pls> its set to hardisks
<cas> curley_sue, then update and see if you have broken packages
<cas> curley_sue, you can see that in synaptics
<pl_ice> StyXman google for that nick module, quite a bit of info, i'm off to bed :)
<help-me-pls> i havent done anything.. so i dont understand why suddely things got screwed up
<ufo> help-me-pls: do you have more than one hard disk on your computer
<help-me-pls> ufo, yes 2
<LinuxJones> help-me-pls: is your hard drive making any odd noises like clicking sounds ?
<help-me-pls> in biso its set to hd0 to boot up
<help-me-pls> LinuxJones, no
<cas> curley_sue, use pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/) if you wanna paste more then two rules
<StyXman> pl_ice: k, tx
<trackium> _jason, i just see the PATH definition in this file
<pl_ice> g'night
<help-me-pls> i got hacked >( ? why else should it stop working
<trackium> _jason, nothing very interesting
<_jason> trackium: yeah, I figure you can probably define your variable there too, I don't know the ``right'' way to do it (since the first way I said didn't work)
<Juhaz> help-me-pls, hard drives fail all the time without any external help
<trackium> _jason, i can try...
<ubuntu_> I love the Dapper Flight 4 CD. Anyone familiar with python and the latest gedit? Is there anyway to run a script with raw_input and then be able to fill it out through gedit output window?
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<help-me-pls> hmm
<kk_> I've just installed ubuntu for the first time on a machine. I would like to access the machine remotly via vnc
<curley_sue> cas source.list seems ok (though it's not that I can really tell), how do I check for broken packs?
<IdleOne> !tell kk_  about vnc
<_jason> kk_: system > prefs > remote desktop
<ubuntu_> thanks IdleOne!
<kk_> how do I set vnc to start up first so I can logon through vnc?
<kk_> I've used vnc alot with windows but linux is all new to me
<cas> curley_sue, you can see that in synaptics Custom->Broken
<help-me-pls> damn this is anoying.. i think my boot sector is wrect
<B_166-ER-X> i have a problem compiling gtkpod 0.99.2    just look at the 'make' part for one... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9172    , Can someone help ?? please
<curley_sue> cas I don't have a custom menu in synaptic
<cas> B_166-ER-X, what is the problem? seems like it build just fine
<help-me-pls> how can i tell is the bootsector is wrect_
<help-me-pls> *is/iif
<B_166-ER-X> cas i was under the impression there were errors, usually it says it when its correctly finish
<B_166-ER-X> i'll try it
<cas> curley_sue, here it is left under (But i'm running +1, so I dunno if the GUI is still the same)
<trackium> _jason, it doesn't want to work...
<cas> B_166-ER-X, no, it is the other way around with make. I't fine unless it gives you an error ;)
<_jason> trackium: don't know then
<trackium> _jason, i think my ubuntu is really ill
<curley_sue> cas: thanx for your pataince!!! no broken
<_jason> trackium: you are logging out and back in to test these things?
<B_166-ER-X> ok then
<yacc> What are the equivalent of testing and unstable on Ubuntu?
<trackium> _jason, no
<_jason> trackium: you need to... with the .gnomerc method too
<cas> curley_sue, np :), no try update, mark upgrades and apply and see if everything goes ok
<trackium> _jason, henk said me that t wasn't necessary
<fundacite> hello?
<trackium> _jason, ok.... another try will give the answer
<B_166-ER-X> cas well, i still cant run it  : oli@NabuchadnesarIII:~/gtkpod-0.99.2$ gtkpod
<B_166-ER-X> gtkpod: error while loading shared libraries: libgpod.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory '
<_jason> trackium: well no, you can just do 'source ~/.bash_profile' but if you want to test it you should log out and log back in
<bimberi> yacc: breezy is 'stable', dapper is the development version
<GreenCult> hi all
<ufo> help-me-pls: try to dis connect the other disk
<cas> B_166-ER-X, did you `make install` it?
<B_166-ER-X> yep
<curley_sue> cas did u mean "reload"?
<yacc> bimberi: So I can do the usual stuff, aff dapper to the sources.list, defined a standard distribution, and selectivly update packages?
<B_166-ER-X> cas its like if it wasnt completely installed
<cas> curley_sue, sorry yes
<Crusad0r> No one can help me with kopete ?
<cas> B_166-ER-X, `cd src && ./gtkpod` and see if that runs
<curley_sue> cas: so I have nothing to "apply" for...
<IdleOne> Crusad0r:  try #kopete
<marseillai> axisys: thanks for your help! i was able to change the sudoers file with dapper livecd!
<yorian> I'm in xchat right now, how can I make a decent list of all the channels on the server?
<curley_sue> cas nothing to upgrade
<cas> curley_sue, ok seems thats ok then
<Crusad0r> IdleOne, I did, but it seems the problem I encounter comes from ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> oli@NabuchadnesarIII:~$ cd src && ./gtkpod
<B_166-ER-X> bash: cd:  no file or directory ..
<IdleOne> yorian:  go to Window the Channel list
<cas> curley_sue, gimme a sec o find out how to see if dbus is starting by default
<swiadek> Hi. Is there an english type dictionary terminal based application. Preferably application that connects and retrieves from online source such as www.dictionary.com
<bimberi> yacc: i don't think you can mix the repos that way but i don't know for sure sorry
<yorian> IdleOne: Thanks! :)
<Onix> hi
<cas> curley_sue, do `sudo update-rc.d -n dbus defaults`
<yacc> Well, it worked for Debian, OTOH, these are company boxes, so I'll let our new fulltime admin sort it out :)
<B_166-ER-X> cas you saw what i pasted
<cas> curley_sue, if it is correct it should give you: System startup links for /etc/init.d/dbus already exist.
<trackium> _jason, thanks, it seems to be working
<priich> yacc: you might get dependency problems but go ahead and test, that is what testing is for... :)
<cas> B_166-ER-X, are you in your dir where you typed make??
<_jason> trackium: np
<B_166-ER-X> in my /home
<cas> B_166-ER-X, cd /home/oli/gtkpod-0.99.2/src && ./gtkpod
<IdleOne> cas:  could it be that he did make and then did sudo make install? wondering if the sudo part did something it shouldnt have
<bimberi> yacc: lol.  i guess if the dependencies are set up correctly it will work (eg. an attempt to install one dapper package might want to upgrade libc6 and hence everything else that depends on that)
<yohan> hi !
<yacc> bimberi: Right.
<B_166-ER-X> ./gtkpod: error while loading shared libraries: libgpod.so.0: cannot open shared , cas
<yacc> bimberi: That's the moment one presses very strongly the N key ;)
<bimberi> yacc: yes indeed :P
<B_166-ER-X> here is the log of the make install , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9173
<cas> IdleOne, no, it does exactly the same. But if you configured it with no special install path you can't do make install as default user because you don't have write permissions in /usr/bin
<cas> B_166-ER-X, ah excuse me, it did installed it but it seems you're missing some libs
<curley_sue> cas: pls check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9174
<instabin> how do i make split zip files like rar files in windows
<B_166-ER-X> arrrr
<babo> Hi guys, do ye know anything about mailing ...
<B_166-ER-X> didnt tell me in the config..
<B_166-ER-X> cas how do i know wich
<javiolo> hi
<larsemil> is there any program for linux thats like 3dmark05? i want a benchmarkingprog..
<mjr> not really
<javiolo> are there the same packages to 386 available on ppc ?
<yohan> do you know where can i find windows theme for ubuntu ?
<babo> I have a load of email addresses that I want to send mail to. But I want the return email address to be on my host providers server - not mine. Should I go to the trouble of installing an MTA or not ... what do you think ?
<mjr> javiolo, mostly yes, except for some packages for which that wouldn't make sense (low-level stuff)
<B_166-ER-X> cas how can i know 'wich' libs it needs ?
<javiolo> mjr ok
<mjr> javiolo, of course, third party proprietary software may not be available for ppc
<yorian> larsemil: go to http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html, I see some stuff there
<javiolo> mjr how about repos ?
<priich> instabin: gnu split ?
<javiolo> mjr backports... ?
<mjr> javiolo, dunno about non-ubuntu repos
<javiolo> do anyone knows ?
<cas> B_166-ER-X, I never used that software but it looks like libgpod
<B_166-ER-X> cas i have libgpod 1.4 :\
<curley_sue> cas i have a reboot request from the last update. b right back...
<cas> curley_sue, dbus is reinstalled correctly and it does start on default
<B_166-ER-X> cas . compiled it last night
<cas> curley_sue, those errors are another problem wich i dunno a quick solution for only reinstalling your python packages
<bestadvocate> so, I just installed the package server-xgl, the question is, is it possible to make it do anything yet?
<cradek> !Xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sys-admin> hi anybody has got an Old PC that you would like to donate for opensource project?
<bestadvocate> thanks cradek
<yorian> ubotu: I saw a XGL-topic in the breezy forum?
<ubotu> yorian: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_> where is the clearlooks gtk file? It is not in ~/.themes ... ???
<cas> B_166-ER-X, did you also installed it? and don't you have official debs installed? they could be bothering each other
<priich> ubuntu_ : try /usr/share/themes
<B_166-ER-X> cas i deleted my old libgpod , then recompiled it, and make install, it.
<B_166-ER-X> according to the install, there were no problem..
<ubuntu_> priich: ok
<_jason> B_166-ER-X: use checkinstall instead of make install
<cas> ubuntu_, did you installed the gtk2-engines-clearlooks? if you did you can see the properties of it in synaptics where it installed it's files
<ubuntu_> priich: thanks man, thats it!
<ubuntu_> cas: I am on the dapper live cd testing something!
<ubuntu_> cas: thanks :)
<B_166-ER-X> cas command not found !?
<javiolo> are there the same packages to 386 available on ppc ?
<cas> B_166-ER-X, what command? most libs don't have commands
<B_166-ER-X> 'checkinstall'
<_jason> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<B_166-ER-X> hehe
<jessy> can someone help me i have keyboard issue after install xgl/compiz, ALT-GR doesn t work :'(
<cas> B_166-ER-X, you need to install it. _jason gave you a better way then make install, this make a deb for you wich you can install afterwards with dpkg -i package.deb
<Healot> mostly... and remember they are compiled for ppc :)
<_jason> B_166-ER-X: by the way, that was just a recommendation, probably has nothing to do with whatever problem you are having
<curley_sue> cas after reboot - no progress... did u have the time to check the pastebin?
<cas> curley_sue, yeah i did
<cas> curley_sue, the errors you are getting don't have much to do with your problem. dbus is installed correctly and must start on boot.
<Alonso> hola algien me entiende
<Alonso> holaaa
<cas> curley_sue, I think it is weird you only need to restart dbus for your problem. Does it automaticly restarts other services aswell? like hald for example?
<Alonso> algien habla espaol
<cas> curley_sue, I'm sorry I need to go. I hope you can find your problem or someone else can help you with it
<Healot> do what my buddy used to do, reinstall the system repetitively :)
<curley_sue> cas thanx alot anyhow - i'll put relevant screeshots nxt to that pastebin
<monzie> is there a good WYSIWYG html editor for Ubuntu?
<Healot> nvu :)
<monzie> something like frontpage?
<cas> curley_sue, your welcome and good luck
<Healot> it's on the universe package, nvu, monzie
<monzie> thanks
<myki> How to mount nrg cd image?
<monzie> mount -o loop myki
<monzie> beyond that , man mount
<myki> kk
<Healot> you can't actually mount Nero's NRG image in linux...
<Healot> ISO Image, yes...
<Mwafrika> Somebody help me with playing Video CD in Ubuntu
<myki> Healot: so there's any way to do it?
<myki> Healot: ok, o got it "you can't" ;)
<curley_sue> HELP I have a desktop problem, probably has to do with dbus
<kbrooks> I want to build a LiveCD based on Ubuntu, that includes all of the Python goodies.
<kbrooks> How do I do this?
<myki> Healot: Where is actually way to mount nrg: http://llg.cubic.org/tools/mount.nrg ;)
<anto9us> myki, this claims to be able to do it http://freshmeat.net/projects/mount-iso-image/
<curley_sue> kbrooks do u know Quantation? it's a knoppix live-cd ment for scientific work - has many Python goodies in it
<fletch33> morning all if anyone has a sec could you tell me how i might fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9179
<fletch33> i am unable to update some stuff in synaptic because of this
<curley_sue> !tell me about dbus
<kbrooks> curley_sue, no, i'm talking based on ubuntu
<_jason> fletch33: sudo apt-get update, in accessories > terminal
<B_166-ER-X> cas , im not sure to see how can checkinstall help me... it just build a .deb
<fletch33> _jason,  that doesnt do it
<priich> myki, try  mount -o loop,offset=307200 filename.nrg /media/ISO
<lakcaj> Mwafrika, what media players have you tried?  What errors are you getting?  You have to be more specific in your question.
<myki> priich: yep, got it earlier, btw thx
<fletch33> _jason,  i get an error during the update
<_jason> fletch33: what error
<priich> myki: heh sorry :)
<myki> np np
<priich> myki: there's also a nrg2iso utility
<curley_sue> kbrooks, have u checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<curley_sue> ?
<fletch33> _jason,  i am posting it now
<Mwafrika> Lackaj: I it says something like no plugin for .dat file.... with Totem player
<kbrooks> curley_sue, im there now
<myki> priich: this's out of the question, I've burned some nrg images on dvd ;)
<fletch33> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9180
<lakcaj> Mwafrika, try mplayer or vlc
<Mwafrika> Lakcaj: let me try..... i think i can google around and download
<_jason> ubotu: tell fletch33 about seveas
<kbrooks> !seveas
<_jason> fletch33: fix the GPG error first by reading seveas' repo page
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<curley_sue> HELP NEEDED A DBUS PROBLEM
<Seveas> curley_sue, hit your caps lock
<fletch33> _jason, k where do i find it?
<_jason> fletch33: as for the gzip error I don;t know
<kbrooks> curley_sue, ASK THEN GOD DAMN IT
<Seveas> it won't solve the d-bus problem but it helps
<kbrooks> cap off. ;)
<_jason> fletch33: check your private messages
<fletch33> _jason,  k got iut
<Seveas> kbrooks, language please...
<kbrooks> Seveas, yes sir
<fletch33> _jason,  thanks for your help i will let you know if it works
<kbrooks> Seveas, remind me sometime later :)
<lakcaj> Mwafrika, vlc in in the universe repository
<lakcaj> Mwafrika, vlc is an excellent video player anyway, I would certainly use it over totem
<Mwafrika> lackaj: Thanks Lakcaj.... let me start checking on VLC first
<curley_sue> can anyone help me with a dbus problem? (have to restart dbus in order to my mounted devs in places menu)
<Al-Daja> there's anyway to find something that i download and i don't know where it is using like find of windows or some program?
<curley_sue> Al-Daja: r u using gnome and firefox?
<Al-Daja> gnome, i already download it i just want to find where it is in my pc
<tristan> Al-Daja : you find in the gnome menu
<tristan> Al-Daja : use find in the gnome menu
<curley_sue> Al-Daja, under Places menu theres Search files
<curley_sue> Al-Daja, easier if u've downloaded using firefox (under tools - dowloads)
<fletch33> Seveas,  on your repository page am i suppose to put the " gpg --" lines in my sources.list and if so do i keep everything else that is in there?
<Al-Daja> tristan: thx i'm really dum just in front off my eyes i did saw it
<_jason> fletch33: those are commands
<fletch33> _jason, thanks
<idefix_> when are they going to program a smiley that has a beard into GAIM?
<idefix_> I am extremely amazed that it doesn't exist yet
<_jason> hopefully never
<idefix_> _jason! how can you say that?
<idefix_> it would be the best thing that ever happened to mankind!
<nasso> does anyone know if there is an easy app that just prints how muc data is being sent/recieved via eth0/sec?
<idefix_> should I just draw one myself?
<_jason> idefix_: I turn off the simleys, I like them in their original form better :)
<nasso> i dont really understand iftop ^_^
<Manny> hi :)
<Manny> what's the developer channel? :)
<fletch33> _jason,  i ran those command lines and the added the 2 "deb etc" lines from one of the mirrors to my sources.list and i still get the same error i had before
<_jason> fletch33: you shouldn't get the GPG error
<curley_sue> can anyone help me with a DBUS problem?
<curley_sue> I no longer have my mounted devs under places menu unless I restart dbus
<csb> is there a common reason for the error: "Odd number of elements in hash assignment"? I've debugged, and the hash looks like it's setup ok, and the script does continue to run
<fletch33> _jason,  did i follow the steps correctly because i am getting the exact same error
<nasso> does anyone know if there is an livecd with xgl anywhere?
<_jason> fletch33: only you can know that, it's just issuing two commands in the terminal
<larsemil> in what package can i find the glu lib?
<fletch33> _jason,  yeah as i posted above i ran the 2 commands then added the mirror to my sources.list
<fletch33> _jason,  i dont know if it matters but my sources.list was empty when i went to add the mirror
<_jason> fletch33: did you get errors with the commands?
<larsemil> anyone knows anything of GLU library...?
<fletch33> _jason,  no
<_jason> larsemil: apt-cache search glu library turn up anything?
<mjr> larsemil, it's an OpenGL utility library
<florent_> hi
<larsemil> mjr: but i dont find it in the resp
<curley_sue> HELP can anyone help me with a DBUS problem?
<curley_sue> I no longer have my mounted devs under places menu unless I restart dbus
<fletch33> _jason,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9182
<sesq> I have one one HDD windows, on second Ubuntu, today when i make boot HDD with ubuntu, the windows starts, help ?
<_jason> fletch33: what does apt-get update do now?
<fletch33> _jason,  1 sec i will see
<Josh1> Has anyone got Snes9X working? I cant figure it out, and yes its for linux :p
<jjjjjjj> do i have to download firefox and then install or is there a sudo apt-get command?  thx
<msi> with firework
<ompaul> jjjjjjj, are you talking about ff1.5?
<florent_> i would lie to know how to test my mic entries over xfce? i use ess maestro sound chip, i don't see any sounds "enter" in idefisk application when i speak? can someone help me ?
<jjjjjjj> yes
<msi> with firefox you can just unzip and run
<poningru> jjjjjjj: you will have to download it
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<fletch33> _jason,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9183
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> oh
<ompaul> poningru, hmmm
<msi> btw does anyone know an application like task manager in windows, i like to see my cpu usage
<larsemil> msi there is a standard thing in the panel...
<_jason> msi: system tools > system monitor
<amphi> msi: top
<poningru> msi: system monitor
<msi> cool thanks
<jessy> need help with XGL/COMPIZ
<Josh1> Has anyone got Snes9X working? I cant figure it out, and yes its for linux.
<poningru> jessy: whats up?
<poningru> jessy: the current compiz in repo doesnt use gnome-window-decorator
<jessy> poningru, i've installed xgl/compiz, everything works, but now my keybord is corrupted
<Healot> "not working" is way too general...
<poningru> jessy: hmm
<florent_> there is a french channel of ubuntu ?
<jessy> i'm under breezy
<poningru> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<IdleOne> !fr
<Josh1> #ubuntufr
<florent_> oki thx
<florent_> bye all
<jessy> i'm french
<triablo_> Hello,does anybody know how to install glib?
<jessy> so i have made a
<amphi> jessy: congratulations
<jessy> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.fr-2
<jessy> why amphi ??
<msi> does ubuntu support hyperthreading?
<_jason> fletch33: see gpg error is gone
<poningru> jessy: dude the xgl/compiz is not supposed to be used under breazy it will break stuff under breazy
<Healot> like, i installed "fglrx" and it didn't work
<jessy> poningru, there is a howto on ubuntuforums
<fletch33> _jason,  ok but i still have an issue. what next do u think
<poningru> jessy: iirc thats for dapper only
<poningru> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<larsemil> still cant find and install the GLU library... have tried all finds even reminding of GLU in the resp.
<poningru> larsemil: what are you looking for?
<jessy> what's this ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772&highlight=compiz+breezy
<larsemil> poningru, the GLU librarie
<_jason> fletch33: can you see http://archive.ubuntu.com in your browser?
<jessy> i think that's not a problem of version
<amphi> jessy: joking
<msi> does anyone here use ubuntu with HT turned on? any issues experienced?
<fletch33> _jason,  it is an index
<jessy> when i'm making a xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.fr-2 // key works fine, but shortcuts for using compiz aren't working
<Healot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ---do package search here... easier
<_jason> fletch33: comment the main repo in sources.list, apt-get update, uncomment, apt-get update
<_jason> fletch33: if it still doesn't work, use a mirror like us.archive
<jessy> poningru, is there another command to set xgl use french keyboard ?
<fletch33> _jason,  ok a little lost what am i suppose to do?
<xerophyte> when i type wrong url in the firefox its goes to microsoft site ,does anybody know how can i avoid that
<poningru> jessy: are you using the xorg.conf that the guy gave?
<fletch33> _jason,  how do i comment? sorry i am a noob
<curley_sue> HELP can anyone help me with a DBUS problem?
<_jason> fletch33: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', find the lines that have 'breezy main' and then just put a # in front
<jessy> poningru, no i'm using mine
<curley_sue> I no longer have my mounted devs under places menu unless I restart dbus
<Healot> put # infront of each line
<fletch33> _jason,  k thanks i will give that a shot
<jessy> poningru, but mine is very similar
<xerophyte> http//ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128602
<poningru> jessy: did you add the modules?
<jessy> poningru, at the bottom ? yes
<poningru> jessy: I am guessing that the xgl simply doesnt have support for the french keyboard
<JRlinux> What is the most often mispronounced distribution of Linux?
<snowblink> JRlinux, suse
<Healot> debian
<JRlinux> My guess is ooBOONtu
<jessy> poningru, do you think that xgl make a difference between french and english CTRL button ?
<JRlinux> snowblink, you could be right
<_jason> !pronounce
<ubotu> I guess pronounce is how to pronounce 'ubuntu': "oo-BOON-too".  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation for details.
<poningru> jessy: try #xgl-ubuntu cause I dont know much about this
<jessy> ok
<poningru> jessy: yeah that would make a diff
<Assassin5> that page doesn't exist anymore
<jessy> the strange thing is that the cube rotation (ctrl+alt+right clic) works
<JRlinux> Darn, my newly burned install disk of amd64 live dapper freezes up...
<jessy> and cube rotation with ctrl+alt+arrow doesn't work :s
<JRlinux> Won't run on my new Compaq laptop.
<poningru> hmm
<nasso> does anyone here know how iftop works?
<Healot> is that laptop using a 64bit processor? JRlinux ?
<JRlinux> yes
<poningru> JRlinux: it could be a problem with the cd
<poningru> JRlinux: check the md5sum
<Healot> how does "it won't run", what errors did you encounter...
<Healot> won't run is too general
<JRlinux> Could be, poningru , but md5sum checks both with published and with burned disk.
<harfooz> hi all. I'm new to Ubuntu, and have two packages being held back that I could use some advice about: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386. My machine uses a Celeron processor and has an nvidia card (which I already have the driver working for). What is the proper way to resolve these two packages being held?
<JRlinux> Healot, I forget just where it stalled.  Early on
<poningru> JRlinux: the md5 sums of the cds are published
<poningru> you can check em on the website
<Healot> checkout again...
<JRlinux> Yes, they all check.
<Healot> then we can work it out
<harfooz> Should I try installing linux-image-686? Will doing dist-upgrade break my nvidia driver?
<gniiii> hello, do you know if the live cd of ubuntu provide the access to pptp-php-client & mppe protocol ?
<selinium> Hi all, i have tried to install realplayer a few times on this machine to no avail. Any help gratefully received!
<selinium> Hi Seveas
<selinium> :)
<Ng> harfooz: if you install linux-686 it should depend on all the right things
<poningru> harfooz: install the 686
<poningru> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<harfooz> great! Thanks Ng and poningru !
<exxpert> Question, when I run -anything- with sudo, I don't get any confirmations or outputs of any kind. Like sudo echo test, won't show anything :S Any ideas?
<fletch33> _jason,  that didnt seem to work here is a copy of the error ansd my sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9185
<poningru> exxpert: you should have gotten a password prompt
<poningru> exxpert: where are you typing that?
<exxpert> poningru: well yes, I type in the password, but the actual command doesn't give any output
<exxpert> In my terminal
<harfooz> Ng, poningru: once I complete installing the 686 linux-image, a reboot will be required, right?
<Ng> correct
<_jason> fletch33: comment 41 and 42, use a different mirror if you want
<poningru> harfooz: yes
<fletch33> _jason, k i will try that now i really appreciate your help
<curley_sue> HELP can anyone help me with a DBUS problem?
<curley_sue> I no longer have my mounted devs under places menu unless I restart dbus
<_jason> fletch33: I'm gonna be gone for a bit, just ask the channel any other questions you have
<fletch33> _jason,  got it thanks
<fletch33> _jason,  works now
<poningru> exxpert: it should have said test
<exxpert> poningru: hence my concern, because it doesn't
<poningru> exxpert: go check /bin
<poningru> see if there is a file called echo
<gniiii> or kvpn
<exxpert> Echo works just fine
<poningru> sudo echo doesnt?
<exxpert> Just not with sudo
<poningru> hmm weird
<poningru> do other sudo commands work?
<fevel> im having trouble shutting down the pc or restarting it
<poningru> fevel: whats wrong?
<harfooz> poningru, after a successful reboot with the new linux-image, should I delete the 386 version? Can that be easily done through apt-get?
<exxpert> Well, I just tried typing sudo nano, and that did nothing
<poningru> harfooz: no need
<fevel> it says its going down for a reboot but never does
<harfooz> ok
<harfooz> thanks very much for the help!
<poningru> harfooz: np
<ompaul> exxpert, sudo id <-- what does that say?
<poningru> good idea
<exxpert> nothing
<poningru> wtf
<idefix_> is main, contrib and non-free the same as main, restricted and universe/multiverse?
<idefix_> i.o.w. are the universe/multiverse repositories not free!?
<poningru> exxpert: what does su give you?
<mjr> idefix_, universe is free, resctricted and multiverse are not
<Ng> idefix_: what are contrib and non-free?
<Healot> ubuntu vs. debian terms?
<Ng> idefix_: the official ubuntu repositories are main, restricted, universe, multiverse and a backports for each release
<exxpert> poningru: Hmm, authentication failure
<idefix_> oh I read something from the help of the Synaptic Packages
<mjr> idefix_, main and restricted are "officially" supported, the verses community-supported
<terracorp> hy
<idefix_> so if I'd manage to contribute something it'd be in one of the verses then
<poningru> exxpert: oh do passwd root and enter a password
<jimcooncat> can I get better clipboard functionality?
<terracorp> who can help me configure my tv tuner on ubuntu using tvtime tellevision?
<exxpert> poningru: >< denied
<poningru> wtf
<exxpert> It says I can't change or see the passwd for root
<poningru> exxpert: oh I think I know why
<exxpert> Good thing someone does :P
<poningru> exxpert: are you the only user of that box?
<poningru> I dont think you have sudo privs
<poningru> super user*
<exxpert> Well, I'm fairly sure I'm the only one
<exxpert> How could I set it if I don't have it?
<Healot> %admib
<exxpert> Healot: ?
<poningru> exxpert: go to system->admin->users and groups
<poningru> and under privs make sure you have super user
<Ng> exxpert: ideally you don't want to have a root password
<Ng> if you are a member of the "admin" group you have sudo access
<poningru> oh yeah
<exxpert> Yeah, but since I have no root pass, and no sudo access
<poningru> you need su access to access admin
<sohmc> I'm trying to compile a program but I'm getting an error saying I can't create executibles.
<poningru> exxpert: can you open up synaptic or others under admin?
<Ng> exxpert: you can reboot into recovery mode and run "adduser yourusername admin" to put yourusername into the admin group
<tombs> hi all
<terracorp> Who can help me setup my tv tuner on ubuntu??
<exxpert> poningru: Used to, not anymore, it's not there
<exxpert> Ng: I see
<poningru> exxpert: yeah do what Ng said
<exxpert> I'll try that
<jjjjjjj> i clicked a link in here and firefox opened in a terminal.... help
<we2by_> I just setup the graphes for my router using mrtg
<exxpert> Thanks guys
<we2by_> but I don't see the total transfer in gb.
<jjjjjjj> now i did have ff open when i was upgrading it to 1.5 a minute ago
<curley_sue> HELP I don have my mounted devices under the places menu!
<snowblink> what is the best way of updating multiple boxes when security updates come out?
<we2by_> does mrtg count the total transfer too? or do I need another tool for that?
<poningru> sohmc: whats wrong?
<poningru> what are you trying to compile?
<sohmc> poningru, not sure...here's the error I get
<poningru> dont paste it here
<poningru> paste it on pastebin
<Healot> use pastebin :)
<poningru> if its more than a two liner
<poningru> !patebin
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<terracorp> anyone?
<hoviadko> is there some grafical frontend for installing packages that you downloaded manually coming? i can't imagine explaining friends they need to write dpkg... in commmand line
<terracorp> help plese
* Manny is still looking for the developer channel
<poningru> hoviadko: synaptic
<Manny> hoviadko IMHO that's planned for later releases
<Manny> it's on the TODO list of some talented people, at least :)
<sohmc> poningru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9186
<poningru> oh you mean like that
<hoviadko> Manny: good
<BAD-IDEA> how do i run apache and mysql ?
<Manny> (I could also say GET INVOLVED NOW AND HELP US PROGRAMMING IT but you'd just refuse to do so ;/)
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, apt-get install apache2
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, you can also try synaptic to install those programs
<curley_sue> HELP I don have my mounted devices under the places menu!
<Ng> Manny: try #ubuntu-deve;
<poningru> sohmc: do you have build-essentials installed?
<Ng> erk
<Ng> #ubuntu-devel rather
* xota saluda!
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc i installed but somehow the webserver dosent read php files
<Manny> Ng thanks, I made a similar typo
<sohmc> poningru, nope....that would do it
<poningru> sohmc: :D
<Al-Daja> i get ircd from synaptic pack manager but i try to find it, and it wasn't in anyplace, what i'm doing wrong?
<sohmc> poningru, still new to ubuntu...I'm used to fedora installing everything
<terracorp> Hey who can help me setup my tv tuner on ubuntu please help !
<poningru> happens to the best of us
<BAD-IDEA> when i go to http://localhost/folder/index.php its opens to download the file
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, you need to install the php modules
<poningru> sohmc: yeah most people ubuntu is aimed at dont need build essentials
<poningru> if they do then ubuntu failed
<BAD-IDEA> i installed that allso bit how to integrade them together
<sohmc> poningru, but I like building stuff...there's nothing letting your cyber hands dirty now and then... ;-)
<harfooz> poningru, I have a problem with the nvidia module and the 686 kernel. Failed to load the nvidia module.
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, what do you mean?
<poningru> BAD-IDEA: phpadmin
<harfooz> I removed nvidia-glx and tried reinstalling it.
<poningru> hmm
<Al-Daja> i get ircd from synaptic pack manager but i try to find it, and it wasn't in anyplace, what i'm doing wrong?
<harfooz> following the instructions at this website: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<BAD-IDEA> how do i check that both mysql and apache is running ?
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, you may need to restart the apache server to have it install the module
<poningru> BAD-IDEA: ps aux
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<poningru> harfooz: hmm
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, ps auw | grep mysql
<poningru> harfooz: if thats all you are trying to do then just get easyubuntu
<poningru> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc can i read the tutorial somewere in the net
<xerophyte> does anybody know why the firefox 1.5 crashes often on the Ubunut
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, tutorial for what?>
<Puppetsmaster> I'm looking fro clamav-data 0.88-2 volatile... hre i can find it?
<BAD-IDEA> how to apache + mysql webserver
<jjjjjjj> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sohmc> xerophyte, are you trying to use the firefox installed for ubuntu, or the one from the mozilla web site?
<danychouinard> Hello, I want to rebuild my raid device with a different number of member, is it possible to do it while keeping my data?
<xerophyte> sohmc i have installed using automatix
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, well you cant just run apache and mysql together...you need some sort of parser... most people use php (like me)
<poningru> xerophyte: thats the prob
<sohmc> xerophyte, hmmm...I don't know what automatix is
<poningru> dont use automatix
<poningru> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<BAD-IDEA> i installed the php also
<sohmc> i'll side with poningru on this....:-)
<BAD-IDEA> but i dont no if i nedd to configure php to work with apache
<xerophyte> poningru, so i need to download from the mozilla site and install it just wondering
<poningru> xerophyte: no you can use easyubuntu
<poningru> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<poningru> err hold on
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, http://www.webmonkey.com/webmonkey/programming/php/tutorials/tutorial4.html
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, php and apache, if installed using synaptic, should work out of the box
<jjjjjjj> firefox is opening in a terminal.  when i change System >Preferences>Preferred Applications... my custom firefox %s does not stay.  :(
<poningru> xerophyte: yeah you have to download from the website
<poningru> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<harfooz> poningru, hey I think I may have found the problem! I am going to install linux-restricted-modules-686.
<jjjjjjj> been there done that
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc yes i installed using synaptic but i have problems
<poningru> jjjjjjj: whats the prob?
<Al-Daja> i get ircd from synaptic pack manager but i try to find it, and it wasn't in anyplace, what i'm doing wrong?
<Def775975> hello
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, okay...let's make sure everything is installed correctly.  paste your apache2 config
<sohmc> !past
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sohmc
<sohmc> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<jjjjjjj> if i right click  a link here... ff opens in terminal mode
<poningru> jjjjjjj: what do you mean terminal mode?
<jjjjjjj> like the old lynx browser
<sohmc> where can I get a list of ubotu ! commands?
<jjjjjjj> all text... not in the ff app
<poningru> Al-Daja: what language do you speak?
<poningru> !blsh
<ubotu> poningru: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> sohmc: that link
<edulix> hi !
<amphi> sohmc: /msg ubotu listkeys foo will list all the factoids pertaining to 'foo'
<BAD-IDEA> !past
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BAD-IDEA
<curley_sue> I need HELP - my auto mount does no longer work!
<edulix> I'm trying to install k3b but it says that it depends in some libs it can't install. I'm using dapper
<edulix> for example it says it needs  kdelibs4c2 but it's not available
<Zoroaster> how do I start webmin?
<edulix> but kdelibs4c2a is available
<edulix> same happens with libmusicbrainz4c2 and libmusicbrainz4c2a
<sohmc> thanks poningru and amphi
<Zoroaster> I installed it for samba, but I can't invoke it
<xerophyte> Poningru how can i install easyUbuntu because i am having problem checkingout  from svn which give me connection refused
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, how's it coming?
<edulix> what's that a thingie?
<poningru> !tell xerophyte about easyubuntu
<poningru> xerophyte: follow that link
<jjjjjjj> well i'll try reinstalling.... ?  thx
<poningru> xerophyte: oh wait stop
<pm> happy doughnut everyone!!!!!
<poningru> xerophyte: that doesnt have firefox on it
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc i dont no which file
<harfooz> poningru, that fixed it! I just needed the linux-restricted-modules-686 package when I moved to the 686 linux-image! Woo Hoo!
<larsemil> anyone got a good page that is like art.gnome.org for backgroundimages?
<poningru> harfooz: awesome
<xerophyte> poningru, how do i instlal i have removed the automatix now and firefox need to install back
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<sohmc> !tell BAD-IDEA about paste
<poningru> !tell xerophyte abotu firefox1.5
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<we2by_> !help
<poningru> xerophyte: also go into your home directory and rename .mozilla into REALmozilla
<poningru> we2by_: whats wrong dude?
<poningru> xerophyte: thats to back up your profile
<we2by_> nothing
<we2by_> !topic
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc i paste the entire file
<poningru> xerophyte: nm follow the instructions on that page
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: yeah...once you do, send me the link
<we2by_>  16:38:01 up  4:53,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.25, 0.29
<sohmc> !firefox
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9187
<Niekie> !xen
<ubotu> methinks xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<we2by_> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<we2by_> !network monitoring
<ubotu> we2by_: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> we2by_: if you want to play with ubotu go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ailean> I am having problems with applications blocking the sound card for other apps.  How can I set it up so that multiple applications can use the sound card at the same time?
<poningru> dont crowd this channel pelease
<poningru> ailean: hold on let me get the link
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: try uncommenting lines 334 and 335 and then restart apache
<ailean> thanks poningru
<GTX> Guy's where is the apt-get source list located?
<jjjjjjj> good q: gtx
<sohmc> GTX:: you mean on your computer?
<poningru> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<poningru> err thats not it
<GTX> poningru, I need the command line..
<mikelo> anybody know where i can get good open source free hosting?
<GTX> sohmc, in command line yes
<sohmc> GTX:: /etc/apt/list.sources I think
<GTX> ta
<GTX> neg
<GTX> Its not that
<Al-Daja> i get ircd from synaptic pack manager but i try to find it, and it wasn't in anyplace, what i'm doing wrong?
<hatake_kakashi> sources.list
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: how's it going?
<jjjjjjj> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<poningru> GTX: what sohmc listed is it except with a minor change:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikelo> anybody know where i can get good open source free hosting?
<danychouinard> i want to change the number of member of an existing raid device and keeps my data
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: check /etc/apache2/mods-available to see if the php module is there
<poningru> sohmc: dude communitiy channel: #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntuforums etc. if you ever wanna just hang out
<poningru> ailean: hmm I cant find the link hold on
<sohmc> mikelo:: try sourceforge
<trappist> bug 23018 has been fixed for some time but nobody's closed it.
<sohmc> poningru:: am I not being on topic?  I appologize if I am...I"m trying to help BAD-IDEA
<trappist> oops wrong channel
<LjL> is there anything i should know for using a GeForce FX5200 with the best driver, except what's in the BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?
<poningru> sohmc: hehe no dude
<LjL> i mean besides
<poningru> I was just welcoming you to the community
<sabbar> hallo
<sohmc> poningru:: ah...sorry...I didn't read the second line...:-)
<sohmc> poningru:: thanks for the invite
<sabbar> what is it
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc its the same
<ailean> no rush poningru :)
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: what's the same>?
<BAD-IDEA> i uncommented the lines restarted apache
<BAD-IDEA> when i go to http://localhost/testphp.php its opens dialog box to download the file
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: check /etc/apache2/mods-available to see if the php module is there
<LjL> hmm also, is my FX5200 a "legacy" cards (i.e. a GeForce 1 or 2), which needs nvidia-gfx-legacy? (i really know zero about video)
<Kyral> LjL: if it is then I shouldn't be using NVidia-GLX because I run the FX5500 :P
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc :) no
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: ah....you'll need to install php5
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: apt-get install php5
<curley_sue> I need HELP - my auto mount does no longer work!
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: errr...  sudo apt-get install php6
<sohmc> AHH!!
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc how do i do whith synaptic
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: errr...  sudo apt-get install php5
<LjL> Kyral: hm? i'm not getting you, do you mean the binary driver wouldn't work?
<sohmc> BAD-IDEA:: open synaptic and search for php5
<mikelo> anybody have any idea on using gmailfs?
<Seveas> sohmc, that won't help...
<poningru> ailean: lets try something
<ailean> yep poningru
<sohmc> Seveas:: what won't help?
<danychouinard> where could i go to get help with mdadm
<Seveas> BAD-IDEA, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 (or libapache-mod-php5 if you useapache1)
<Kyral> LjL: I mean that if the FX5200 is considered Legacy, then my FX5500 should be as well, but I use the normal driver. It was my playful way of saying that the normal driver should work
<Seveas> sohmc, the php package installs just the commind line tool
<poningru> ailean: go into system->pref
<poningru> and click multimedia selector
<ailean> should i be using Gnome then poningru ?
<poningru> ailean: oh
<poningru> you are using kde?
<LjL> Kyral: oh, i see... it's just that i didn't even know the fx5200 and 5500 were comparable and how, you see, i've been using matrox cards with 16 megs of memory until now ;)
<ailean> poningru, at the moment yes
<poningru> hold on then
<ailean> poningru, i can change over though
<Kyral> LjL: *SHUDDER*
<ailean> poningru, but i would be mostly be using kde
<BAD-IDEA> sohmc i synaptic is php5-imap and php5-syck i cant find other
<terracorp> Hy who can help me setup my tv tuner on ubuntu???????????/
<poningru> ailean: no hold on let me see
<ailean> poningru, k
<Kyral> BAD-IDEA: open a term and do the command Seveas said (but with Sudo on front)
<xerophyte> poningru, how can i remove the firefox which is installed using automatix ??
<Kyral> ....Firefox is installed by default
<LjL> the binary driver howto for nvidia instructs (point 16) to close all applications and press cltr+alt+backspace to restart X. perhaps suggesting to logout would be a better idea?
<bbc|destructive> Hi, is there a german Ubuntu channel????
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<poningru> !also
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, poningru
<poningru> err
<Kyral> LjL: No, logging out just brings you to GDM, it doesn't restart X
<poningru> !alsa
<sohmc> Seveas:: I was looking to see how I installed the apache module...couldn't remember for the life of me
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<interferon> i use ubuntu on my personal computers, but is there anything that it would offer over debian for a web/email server?
<poningru> ailean: found it
<poningru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Seveas> interferon, security updates
<LjL> Kyral: hm, though it does look like X is being restarted, given the screen flicker...
<poningru> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> (and yes, there is debian-security too, but don't make me laugh...)
<Kyral> LjL: do CTRL+ALT+Backspace and notice the difference
<ailean> poningru, so this will show me how to do it then
<Formidable> MAke him laugh!
<Formidable> make him laugh!
<BAD-IDEA> Kyral Package libapache2-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<poningru> ailean: yep
<Kyral> you should breifly see the Virtual Terminals
<ailean> poningru, thanks :)
<Kyral> !info libapache2-mod-php5 breezy
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1824 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<BAD-IDEA> !info libapache2-mod-php5 breezy
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1824 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<Kyral> BAD-IDEA: do you have all the repos enabled?
<LjL> Kyral: i'll pay attention to it. anyway, i think i'll change the howto so that it says to logout and *then* press ctrl+alt+bksp, i think if would be generally better anyway... i mean, if there's not need to restart X forcibly while Gnome/KDE is open, it should be avoided
<poningru> ailean: err hold on that uses gnome too at the last step
<poningru> Seveas: how do you change the default sound sink using cli?
<ailean> poningru, does it make a difference then?
<BAD-IDEA> whats repos ? im new to Ubuntu
<Kyral> LjL: actually they have no problem with it
<Kyral> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<poningru> ailean: follow the instructions till the very last step
<ailean> k
<javiolo> are there the same packages to 386 available on ppc ?
<ailean> poningru, will you be around for a bit then?
<poningru> ailean: yep
<Kyral> javiolo: not of some things. Some things just haven't been ported to PPC
<poningru> javiolo: yeah the ones in main and universe
<LjL> Kyral: well there might be applications that don't save all their settings if they're not asked to shutdown... of course it does say to close all "applications", but what's an application? is something in the system tray an "application"? most users probably don't think so
<ailean> poningru, you're a great help :)
<Kyral> LjL: *shrugs* Most of my apps haven't cared lol
<poningru> javiolo: the ones in restricted/multiverse may or may not be there
<Seveas> poningru, no idea, never had to do that 
<javiolo> how about backports and others ?
<poningru> Seveas: do you know how to do it in kde?
<LjL> Seveas: has debian's security gotten so bad? i think it used to be quite valued
<Kyral> javiolo: Ehh I honestly don't know, I don't use PPC :P
<Seveas> poningru, there's no KDE on any of my machines
<poningru> hehe
<Seveas> LjL, it's terribly slow...
<foxpaul> does anyone have an idea how i use svn revert to skip back to revision 12, or whatever?
<LjL> Kyral: yeah, i've done that innumerable times too and nothing bad ever happened :) it's just a matter of the howto saying "the right thing"
<Kyral> LjL: then its the right thing :P
<LjL> Seveas: yeah someone was just saying that yesterday. but it didn't always used to be that way did it?
<Seveas> LjL, don't know exactly - I never felt really comfortable with the d-s speed
<nebula> when I try to login as root I type "su -" and then I type my password, it says athentication failed
<_jason> ubotu: tell nebula about root
<foxpaul> anyone?
<LjL> Seveas: well it's a pity, debian's such a fine distribution otherwise. then of course ubuntu can be a good alternative for anybody who'd like to use debian, but still
<ailean> ok poningru i'm at the last step
<xerophyte>  what does /opt stands
<snowblink> foxpaul, you probably want svn merge
<poningru> ailean: in the konsole type in 'gstreamer-properties'
<poningru> and press enter
<LjL> Seveas: i guess it's just another instance of debian's excessive perfectionism =)
<Seveas> LjL, and abundance of ego 
<Seveas> (but let's not start that discussion here, #ubuntu-offtopic if you insist)
<poningru> xerophyte: thats a folder where the distro doesnt put anything
<Kyral> xerophyte: its a directory that has been traditionally used for software not installed by the package managers (like locally compiled programs). Most likely stands for "Optional" and serves the same function as /usr/local
<ailean> poningru, okay
<poningru> xerophyte: what Kyral said
<LjL> Seveas: nah, i'll reboot in a moment to test the new graphics drivers
<poningru> ailean: does a window popup?
<ailean> poningru, yep i have a window, do i just follow the instructions as they are, or do i do something else?
<poningru> ailean: nope follow the instructions
<ailean> poningru, k :)
<fdr> hello... I would like to know more about Dapper and maybe download it to give it a try, but unfortunately I can't find the project main webpage, could you please point it to me? thanks
<ailean> thanks poningru - i'm going to restart
<poningru> fdr: ??
<poningru> fdr: what do you mean?
<ufo> how do i add things from /etc/init.d/ to start automatic
<poningru> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<fdr> poningru: that one, thanks. Is it linked from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ? I couldn't find it...
<poningru> fdr: yeah ofcourse
<poningru> fdr: do you want to update to dapper?
<poningru> fdr: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<jimcooncat> looking for tips on workarounds for copy/paste of graphics?
<fdr> poningru: I have a spare virtual machine and would like to try all the goodies who are to come with the next ubuntu stable :-)
<Oli> Hello, I have a problem with cedega on unbunto (Breezy) - ython2.4-gtk2
<Oli> "Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings but I've that package installed
<poningru> fdr: awesome
<fdr> poningru: why awesome? :)
<Al-Daja> where i can know the files related to wxWidgets
<poningru> fdr: more testers == better software
<aaronshaf> Why doesn't Ubuntu/gnome have an interace for dual monitors like Redhat / KDE?
<ufo> aaronshaf: ati does
<poningru> aaronshaf: it will in the next release
<Al-Daja> where i can know the files related to wxWidgets
<ufo> poningru: in dapper
<aaronshaf> When, tentatively, is the next release?
<jah_raztah> in dapper i try to add files to sepertine but it doesn't add any mp3 or even ogg files
<poningru> ufo: yes
<poningru> aaronshaf: april
<poningru> and its certain
<poningru> not tentative
<aaronshaf> thanks
<poningru> jah_raztah: #ubuntu+1
<ailean> hey poningru, did all that and sound is working through alsa
<ailean> poningru, but i can't get sound from skype while xmms is playing
<xerophyte> my sounds is not working .. i found  some guide somewhree but i could not find it now
<fdr> poningru: just a curiosity... how do I get from wiki.ubuntu.com to the flight4 page? I still fail to see the link :)
<poningru> ailean: hmm really?
<larsemil> xerophyte, there are like hundreds in the ubuntuforums.
<poningru> fdr: search for flight 4 on the search bar
<ailean> poningru, let me try something else
<poningru> !tell xerophyte about alsa
<ailean> poningru, but totem works alongside xmms
<Angel_Dex> anyone know how to run oneko?
<poningru> ailean: I am guessing its a skype prob
<ailean> poningru, i think it's because skype is looking for /dev/dsp
<poningru> ailean: why are you using skype?  try using ekiga or something
<poningru> ailean: isnt that where your sound card is?
<ailean> poningru, yeah, but shouldn't the traffic be directed towards the mixer rather than directly to the card?
<ufo> poningru: is ekiga skype compatible
<poningru> ufo: not yet
<poningru> ufo: they are working on it
<ailean> yeah, until it is i'll need to use skype poningru
<ufo> poningru: ok... thx
<Angel_Dex> anyone>
<poningru> ailean: no if the software wants to acess the sound hardware directly its allowed iirc, I could be wrong
<ailean> poningru, i don't want my music to stop the phone from ringing obviously
<ailean> hmm
<poningru> yeah I thought those instructions would fix that
<poningru> hold on
<ailean> poningru, there's a note fiurther down the page you gave me that said to type "modprobe -v snd-pcm-oss"
<ailean> poningru, didn't help, but then I didn't restart - would I need to?
<jjjjjjj> goin for dapper
<knubbe> is there any other client than skype that can reach skype's protocol?
<poningru> ailean: here we go
<ailean> k
<poningru> ailean: yeah try that
<poningru> and restart
<Webx> how do i list all installed programs?
<poningru> Webx: you can do it in apt, but just go to synaptic and find them all
<ailean> k, restarting
<Webx> poningru: isnt it some command for it?
<Angel_Dex> anyone know how to run oneko?
<Mwafrika> Somebody help me install Mplayer?
<iBalo> Webx: dpkg -l
<Webx> that works for debian systems right?
<poningru> oh true
<poningru> Webx: ubuntu is a debian based system
<Webx> just checking =) thanks
<poningru> Mwafrika: apt-get install mplayer
<iBalo> since it's a _d_pkg....
<Zoroaster> evolution crashes on my computer
<Zoroaster> I am using it to connect to exchange
<Mwafrika> Poninguru: it cant find the installation files
<Zoroaster> I am wondering, can Evo be uninstalled and reinstalled, and is that a good step for trying to fix my problem
<cblboy> hello?
<cblboy> having problems with a dual boot
<cblboy> can anyone help
<Mwafrika> Poningru: After running few lines its says package has no candidate
<Zoroaster> does anyone know how I can install MS Internet Explorer on Ubuntu 5.10?
<poningru> Mwafrika: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<jodanlime> cblboy, whats the problemo?
<poningru> Zoroaster: hehe you cant
<cblboy> dual boot with xp sp2
<cblboy> have internet
<iBalo> Zoroaster: you could try to reinstall but it won't fix anything most of the time
<cblboy> but no other network connections
<jodanlime> Zoroaster, why would you want to
<Zoroaster> I know, I just wanted to see if I was invisible
<yacc> Zoroaster: By CrossOver Office, it might support even that sick thing.
<cblboy> can disjoin network
<jodanlime> whats the internet problem?
<Zoroaster> jodanlime, thanks
<Angel_Dex> EWWWWWW IE
<cblboy> cnt
<cblboy> cant
<Mwafrika> poningru: Im kind of new... how do i past the list on the pastbin?
<poningru> oh sorry
<cblboy> no network resources
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Zoroaster> I was just playing on the IE explorer thing
<jodanlime> what internet?
<poningru> Mwafrika: you have acces to the list right?
<jodanlime> Zoroaster, kay, thats good
<poningru> Mwafrika: err as in you know how to access the list right?
<jodanlime> cblboy, is it dial up?
<Mwafrika> Poningru: Yes i have access its my computer just intalled Ubuntu
<danychouinard> ie in wine : http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/
<poningru> cool
<poningru> danychouinard: did not know that
<ideafix> whats the difrence betwen installing from expresso versus the regular install iso ?
<ailean> poningru, still not working . . . i don't know what to do. but i bet i'm annoying you now
<Alexi5> hello
<cblboy> no no
<cblboy> at work
<cblboy> in my office
<ailean> poningru, although it's great to have at least SOME apps mixing
<cblboy> on a test pc
<cblboy> dual boot
<poningru> ailean: its cool
<poningru> ailean: hold on
<danychouinard> yeah, look for the sidenet wine Configuration Utility
<ailean> poningru, so thanks very much
<richard_> how can i start my modem? ubunto doesn't detect?
<Angel_Dex> why will no one help me TT_TT
<iBalo> richard_: is it a winmodem (builtin device)?
<poningru> ailean: http://alsa.opensrc.org/OssEmulation
<poningru> do that
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<poningru> that explains at the end
<jodanlime> cblboy, if its ethernet it should automatically config itself when you install it, if its dial up theres some work, if you go to system>administration> networking it might help
<ailean> poningru, i'll give it a shot :)
<Alexi5> are there are there any python modules for emacs
<chaz_> anyone know what compiler ubuntu uses?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have lost snap windows capability in gnome. When I pres ctrl+alt button and select a window to move it does not snap to borders anymore. Did I unintentiaonlly enable/disabe something?
<cblboy> yeah, the ubuntu install is fine
<cblboy> its the windows install now
<poningru> chaz_: gcc4.0 for the dev
<cblboy> that has no access to any network resources
<jodanlime> huh
<richard_> iBalo: i think is a win modem
<iBalo> !winmodem
<ubotu> hmm... winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<jodanlime> never heard of that before
<cblboy> cant even take it out of the domain to put in workgroup
<chaz_> I cant locate a make util
<angryfix> If you have two versions of java installed (1.4 and 1.5), how can you tell Ubuntu which version to use as the default?
<poningru> MrKeuner: did you try xgl?
<_jason> ubotu: tell angryfix about multijava
<jodanlime> richard_, win modems are not good, try going to linuxant
<MrKeuner> poningru/ no
<Alexi5> why does kubuntu looks so crapy comapred to ubuntu
<_jason> Alexi5: looks depend on theming really
<Mwafrika> Poningru Please let me know.... how to past the list
<iBalo> Alexi5: the problem starts with letter k and ends with de :D
<jodanlime> cblboy, I know pcworld.com had an article on networking win,lin,mac computers together, might want to check there
<angryfix> thanks _jason
<MrKeuner> oh now I figured. I have given shift+alt to change keyboard job. that was why...
<MrKeuner> what is a good combination to change keyboard layout?
<poningru> Mwafrika: oh follow that guide
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> !tell Mwafrika about pastebin
<xxenon> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Mwafrika> Poningru: Thanks let me try
<Angel_Dex> hmpf
<Angel_Dex> !oneko
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Angel_Dex
<Oli> does anyone run cedega (the time trial) on ubuntu? (Breezy Badger) - I have GTK2 bindigs issue - but sounds all installed maybe I still missing something?
<poningru> Angel_Dex: sorry dude I have no idea what oneko is
<Angel_Dex> poningru its in the repos its supose to be a rendition of Neko98 thatwas for windows its in the repos
<jjjjjjj> hey ubotu can you put this in your database? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<xxenon> in dapper, is mp3 support still provided by gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<iBalo> no
<Mwafrika> Poningru: I have just pasted.... my Name is Mwafrika in the pastebin
<xxenon> iBalo - that explains why I cant get mp3 working ..
<poningru> Mwafrika: can you get the link?
<iBalo> getraemer is at 0.10 there and there's a gstreamer-'bad' metapackage
<_jason> jjjjjjj: where do you want him to put it
<poningru> ubotu: dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<cblboy___>  so no one else has had problems with their original windows network connections after installing ubuntu?
<xxenon> iBalo - which one provide mp3 support then ?
<jjjjjjj> I don't know?  where ever he gets all those other links from i guess.
<poningru> ubotu: dapper is also use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<_jason> jjjjjjj: you tell him 'foo is bar', then when people do !foo, he says bar.  Just make sure it's useful info
<ubotu> poningru: okay
<poningru> ubotu: daper
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, poningru
<poningru> ubotu: dapper
<poningru> awesome
<Mwafrika> Poningru: i think..... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9188
<_jason> heh now it's too long
<poningru> Mwafrika: yep
<poningru> Mwafrika: sorry what was your problem again?
<iBalo> xxenon: read through the gstreamer 0.10 package list... you'll notice
<poningru> oh yeah mplayer
<poningru> Mwafrika: hmm do this
<poningru> sudo apt-get update
<Mwafrika> Poningru: Was trying to install Mplayer... it look like it failed to find files and at the last line it said E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<poningru> give that command and tell me if it gives any errors
<poningru> if no errors then try apt-get install mplayer again
<Mwafrika> Poningru: Im waiting....
<poningru> for?
<xxenon> iBalo - cant find anything, no.
<Mwafrika> Poningru: u said mhhh do this then u didnt explain
<poningru> [11:38:09]  poningru sudo apt-get update
<poningru> sure I did
<poningru> sudo apt-get update
<Mwafrika> ooh ok
<Mwafrika> let me try that.... thanks man
<poningru> yep
<MrKeuner> will there be xgl in dapper?
<ufo> MrKeuner: there is allready
<lucasvo> MrKeuner: depends on your help
<lucasvo> MrKeuner: ;-)
<wastrel> meh
<MrKeuner> lucasvo/ my help? I am honored
<Mwafrika> Poningru: here is my last line..... E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jjjjjjj> anyone here upgraded to dapper?
<Mwafrika> i doubt if everything is ok there
<_jason> jjjjjjj: #ubuntu+1
<MrKeuner> ufo/ I tried to meant if it will ship with that by default?
<jjjjjjj> th
<jjjjjjj> x
<xxenon> how do I get mp3 support in dapper ?
<poningru> Mwafrika: hmm
<Ng> xxenon: pretty much the same as in breezy
<poningru> Mwafrika: you are using hoary dude
<lucasvo> MrKeuner: yes, Linux lives from the help of the users
<Josh1> Does anyone know why gmail has suddenly stopped working on my computer, and all the computers in LAN? Works with other people im talking to on MSN, and gmail notify "sees" the inbox.
<xxenon> Ng - nope, doesnt work.
<MrKeuner> does suse ship with xgl by default?
<_jason> MrKeuner: try #suse maybe
<Mwafrika> i doubt if everything is ok there
<MrKeuner> lucasvo/ linux is the name of the kernel you know. but you are still right
<Ng> xxenon: well dapper is a development branch, so it's unpredictably broken at any one time, but yes, it is the same process as breezy, you just adjust for the new gstreamer package names
<poningru> Mwafrika: dude they have stopped supporting hoary
<Mwafrika> Ok
<poningru> Mwafrika: you have to update to breazy
<Mwafrika> so what i do now?
<Mwafrika> What do you advice me to do?
<Cyorxamp> If I just edited the smb.conf file for a new share - do i need to restart samba? if so - how ?
<xxenon> Ng - well nm...I play them with mplayer, it's ok.
<poningru> Mwafrika: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<poningru> backup your stuff
<poningru> and upgrade
<Mwafrika> yeah.... let me check
<Mwafrika> i dont have much 4to update
<ailean> poningru, i got it working
<wastrel> Cyorxamp:  probably something like  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Josh1> Does anyone know why gmail has suddenly stopped working on my computer, and all the computers in LAN? Works with other people im talking to on MSN, and gmail notify "sees" the inbox.
<poningru> ailean: sweet did that page help at all?
<ailean> poningru, but i need to prefix the command with aoss
<ailean> poningru, yeah, the page helped
<weareallone> hello wise ones, maybe ule be willing to help on this issue-> i can't network with my roommate after he installed ubuntu as well
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> weareallone: what are you trying to do?
<ailean> poningru, all i'll need to do is change all my commands on the start menu for programs that use oss instead of alsa
<ailean> poningru, so thanks a lot for pointing me in the right direction
<poningru> ailean: yp
<weareallone> network in my house
<weareallone> poningru: both using ubuntu
<poningru> weareallone: any routers?
<Angel_Dex> is Metacity the WM?
<weareallone> yes
<poningru> Angel_Dex: yes
<Angel_Dex> poningru there is lighter ones no?
<poningru> Angel_Dex: yes
<poningru> many
<weareallone> poningru: yes
<poningru> weareallone: then whats the prob?
<Angel_Dex> poningru Ok what will i loose if i move to a lighter one?
<poningru> Angel_Dex: depends on what you move to
<Mwafrika> Poningru: I think updating to breezy is like doing a fresh installation?
<Angel_Dex> poningru what do you use?
<weareallone> poningru: ask for password to access network, but is not my password
<poningru> Mwafrika: no it keeps your data
<poningru> weareallone: you have to create a shared folder for that
<Mwafrika> Poningru: There is a warning... but it a good step to take.... it will increase my knowledge
<poningru> Mwafrika: yeah
<poningru> Mwafrika: make sure to backup your data
<poningru> weareallone: go into system->admin->shared folder
<Puff-n-Stuff> anybody use the wintv pvr-350 or pvr-250 with dapper yet?  uses the driver module and wants me to put the firmware in the hotplug firmware directory but I can't find a hotplug firmware directory.
<weareallone> poningru: yes
<poningru> weareallone: follow the instructions
<tortoise> Does anyone know how to enable firewire to act as a network interface?
<butze> i just installed dapper and xgl - it works, but i have garbelt graphics when i scroll as well as in the gnome-panel - till i wobble, than all looks fine - someone has the same issue?
<poningru> butze: #ubuntu-xgl
<JTurek> how do you configure ubuntu for a static ip in console
<Mwafrika> Poningru: I think i can only use the CD (which i dont have) cause the terminal command wouldint work as they do refer to source.list to make andy downloads
<mikelo> my games are running a lot slower since i started messing around with my video card can anybody help me out?
<Draconicus> I've just upgraded my laptop to Dapper Flight 4 via the upgrade, and everything seems to work so far apart from the gscreensaver. 90% of the screensavers won't work. Has anyone else had this problem?
<Angel_Dex> poningru ?
<ompaul> folks please take dapper conversations to #ubuntu+1
<Draconicus> Okay.
<Puff-n-Stuff> thanks ompaul ...will do..
<ompaul> Puff-n-Stuff, cheers
<weareallone> poningru: i have shared files sharing w/smb...
<weareallone> poningru: settings?
<JTurek> is there a utility to configure the network?
<poningru> weareallone: hmm
<poningru> weareallone: hold on
<weareallone> sorry
<jimcooncat> One of the tough parts converting from windows is lack of a graphics capable clipboard. How best to explain to handle graphics to a new Linux user?
<weareallone> i half assed know what i'm doin
<Mwafrika> Can i parttion my harddisk... install Micro Windows and still work with an existing Ubuntu?
<poningru> Mwafrika: yeah ofcourse
<poningru> Mwafrika: use dualboot
<poningru> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<jimcooncat> Mwafrika, or run Windows in a VMWare player sesson
<nuxil> hello people
<Mwafrika> jimcooncat: I dont know what is that VMWare player sesson... but let me read about it
<jimcooncat> http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<nuxil> i have a Q? im getting myself a new mobo and cpu,, do i need to do i new install.. or will it work on the current one.. im running the stoc kernel tho.. so the modules should be there
<poningru> ompaul: can you handle weareallone cause I have no idea
<Mwafrika> cool Jimmcooncat
<Puff-n-Stuff> vmware player is a a program to allow you to run an os on top of another os...
<weareallone> lol
<poningru> nuxil: no need to do anything
<nuxil> :) good to hear
* ompaul me look
<poningru> weareallone: yeah sorry dude
<m0td> Hey guys, does anyone know of a script I could use to convert .flac files to .ogg (or .mp3) and preserve the tags?
<nuxil> poningru, ists a 64 bit cpu tho..
<poningru> jimcooncat: what do you mean graphical clipboard
<m0td> These are id3v2 tags, fyi
<poningru> ?
<nuxil> does that mattre
<weareallone> its saying that i need to log in to access my ip.... thx anyways ponongru
<poningru> nuxil: amd64?
<nuxil> yep
<nuxil> xp 3700+
<poningru> nuxil: yeah it will work fine on stock kernel
<nuxil> DDD
<jimcooncat> poningru, Windows users can copy/paste graphics snippets from one prog to another
<ompaul> weareallone, okay, have you got ssh installed?
<poningru> jimcooncat: you can do that
<poningru> I copy images all the time
<weareallone> samba sharing?
<weareallone> ompaul: samba?
<herrpoons> hi can anyone tell me how i shut off my ubuntu machine via the command line
<jimcooncat> Between different apps? Like an image from firefox into a thunderbird email?
<Angel_Dex> What should put in my search cri for lighter WMs then metacity
<nuxil> shutdown -t now
<ompaul> weareallone, that would be a windows thing okay - all I can do there is point you to a howto if you want
<herrpoons> thank you!
<poningru> jimcooncat: yeah
<nuxil> i thik
<poningru> just drag and drop
<gwongafa> hi all, i'm looking for some help running unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu
<Mwafrika> Poningru: CDs will take month to be shipped to Tanzania.... is there a Breezy download that i can have and excute it from my Ubuntu
<poningru> Mwafrika: do you have a cd burner?
<poningru> Mwafrika: you can just do the apt way
<Mwafrika> Ponigru: Whats the aptway?
<weareallone> well, i'm havin the issue now after my roommate switched from windows to ububntu as well, had no prob here when he was still there... a wiki would be great to start with
<poningru> hold on
<weareallone> ompaul: i forget to address messages, look up 4 my explanation
<ompaul> weareallone, I can see it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently <-- if they don't help come back and lets see if there is anything else we can do
<poningru> Mwafrika: same page under apt-get
<lupz> a good tool for configuring iptables ?
<weareallone> ompaul: thx a lot, hpefully i won't be back
<mluser-work> Does anyone know of a repository where I can find mplayer?
<jimcooncat> poningru, drag and drop works, thanks!
<weareallone> ompaul: sorry, that http one more time?
<ompaul> poningru, I was about to say -> why not where is the sense of community in that - we just lost our soon to be samba expert :)
<poningru> jimcooncat: yep
<ompaul> weareallone, :-)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<poningru> ompaul: hehe
<weareallone> THX
<chaz_> the kernel source for ubuntu is not installed by default is it?
<trappist> no
<poningru> chaz_: you can get it from the source repo
<trappist> but unless you're building your own kernels all you need is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ken> Is there a way to recovery a spreadsheet/workbook in Gnumeric?
<chaz_> can I install it from add apps?
<iftel> can someone help me ? i want to run a eggdrop on my ubuntu, but i got an error with something like "GCC error" can anyone help me pls ?
<ompaul> chaz_, the compiler for the kernel is 3.4 and the 4.0 is available from sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lili> salu
<curley_sue> need help - somethings wrong with my desktop - the mounted FAT32 and NTFS no longer appear in Places (even though they are in /media/ AND I've received a warning: "could not grab your mouse. A Malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session"
<mluser-work> Does anyone know of a repository where I can find mplayer?
<vanessa> alut
<vanessa> alu
<wastrel> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<vivlachaga> hi what is the actual devel version of ubuntu ( the sid for debian)
<mluser-work> thanks
<Doktorand> hi!
<poningru> iftel: do you have build-essential
<vanessa> j'capte pas l'anglais
<wastrel> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Doktorand> i got a big problem, i want to resize a fat32 partition but ubuntu fails!
<vanessa> j'ai pas que a a fair
<iftel> poningru, what ?
<Doktorand> what else can i do?
<vanessa> 
<vivlachaga> hi what is the actual devel version of ubuntu ( the sid for debian)
<vanessa> kiss a tous
<poningru> vivlachaga: dapper
<vivlachaga> thanks poningru
<poningru> Doktorand: what did you use?
<Webx> When using grep and dont want to print "false" what do i type?
<Angel_Dex> What exactly does meta city do? im kinda at a lose here im use to just worrying about JWM or icewm
<Doktorand> pls help, how can it fail resizing the partition???
<poningru> Doktorand: use gparted
<ompaul> vivlachaga, I was typing an answer, it is talked about in in #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  metacity is the windowmanager for gnome
<Doktorand> i am in the installing procedure
<vanessa> c koi vot age
<Angel_Dex> wastrel ok so what does it DO tho? is it responsible for the animations gnome has?
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  the window manager is responsible for placing windows on the display, and drawing window borders, menus, etc.
<curley_sue> NEED HELP  -  I've received a warning: "could not grab your mouse. A Malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session" AND somethings wrong with my desktop - the mounted FAT32 and NTFS no longer appear in Places (even though they are in /media/
<vanessa> kiz
<vanessa> biz
<vivlachaga> ompaul, sorry i dont see your answer
<Angel_Dex> wastrel Ah Ok So what window manager is lighter but doesnt give up all that stuff?
<vanessa> i like you
<titi> hi
<iftel> poningru, do you have any link with information how to make the eggdrop on ubuntu ?
<vanessa> titi c koi ton prnom
<titi> ben titi
<ompaul>   :)vivlachaga, you asked twice before I got my answer out - to stop you I wrote that but then you got an answer and I just added ->  it is talked about in in #ubuntu+1
<titi> et toi ?
<vanessa> typhaine
<titi> cool
<Webx> when using grep how do i "not print" something? loke - in google search?
<vanessa> oui ou non
<henke> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<vanessa> typhaine petitpas
<ompaul> vanessa, et titi ^^^^^^^^
<vivlachaga> :D
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  the thing with gnome is that it's a desktop environment.  Gnome, KDE and XFCE are all desktop environments.  these are pretty resource hungry.  a windowmanager that just manages windows would be something like fluxbox, sawfish or icewm
<titi> :)
<vanessa> koi
<vanessa> c toi
<Doktorand> pls help
<vanessa> titi
<b00st> heey
<b00st> need help
<b00st> pm?
<Webx> when using grep how do i "not print" something? like - in google search? please?
<ompaul> vanessa, pour vous   >>> /join #ubuntu-fr <<<
<nkd> b00st: perhaps give a question
<vanessa> titi t'es l
<titi> voui
<nkd> Webx: use the -v switch
<cradek> Webx: man grep
<vanessa> t'es  quel collge
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> maaan grep
<curley_sue> NEED HELP  -  I've received a warning: "could not grab your mouse. A Malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session" AND somethings wrong with my desktop - the mounted FAT32 and NTFS no longer appear in Places (even though they are in /media/
<Angel_Dex> wastrel Ok So if i switch from metacity to somthing lighter like openbox what happens?
<chaz_> ok build -essential worked great thanks  .. anyone know the path to kernel sourses?
<jimcooncat> Webx, >/dev/null
<titi> quitt l' cole
<vanessa> titi t a quel collge
<cblboy> ok, so i have a dual boot
<Doctor_p> Hola
<cblboy> with winows xp and ubuntu
<Doctor_p> necesito ayuda
<Doctor_p> alguien habla espaol
<vanessa> titi
<oc16> hello can you se this?
<vanessa> titi
<titi> hola
<vanessa> titi
<ompaul> !es
<cradek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<henke> !es
<titi> vanessa
* vanessa was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<cblboy> the only problem is that in the windows install, i no longer have any network connections
<cblboy> i can get to the internet
<cblboy> but no network resources
<javiolo> docto_p join #ubuntu-es
<cblboy> anybody know of any suggestions i can try?
<oc16> hello?
<cblboy> would be greatly appreciated
<javiolo> doctor_p join #ubuntu-es
<b00st> ubuntu dont find my network cards =/ [ msg if you can help ] 
<nkd> oc16: yes we hear u just ask a question
<oc16> oh ok
<oc16> hello, does anybody know a program where you dont need your pc to be a server to have  network graph like MRTG?
<titi> ifconfig
<henke> cblboy: that doesn't sound ubuntu related
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  it's just not as integrated, you won't have the menus and panels, the desktop icons, the GUI configuration wizards, the drag & drop functions
<titi> must have etho and lo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<nkd> b00st: do you know how to open a shell/terminal? if so, do so
<Mr_King> Hello
<jimcooncat> cblboy, just because you set up dual-boot shouldn't change your connections with Windows
<curley_sue> NEED HELP  -  I've received a warning: "could not grab your mouse. A Malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session" AND somethings wrong with my desktop - the mounted FAT32 and NTFS no longer appear in Places (even though they are in /media/
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  you'll have windows and menus and some sort of control bar
<cblboy> it must be, it only happened after the install of ubuntu
<nkd> b00st: then type "ifconfig" and put the output on a pastebin somewhere
<b00st> nkd msg ?
<Angel_Dex> wastrel Um? i thought all that was Gnome?
<nkd> b00st: do it here, so we can have input from other people
<b00st> i use a another pc now
<Doktorand> it says in red: failed to create enough space for installation!!!
<jimcooncat> cblboy, you have network shares on you LAN you're not seeing?
<iBalo> curley_sue: this looks like a dbus issue... but i can't help in detail
<Alexi5> my ubuntu has been up for 24 hours and no reboot
<oc16> nkd: do you know a program where you dont need your pc to be a server to have  network graph like MRTG?
<curley_sue> iBalo: I don know much but from experiments Ie been running the whole day u seem to be right. the question is what to do...
<southern> hi all
<defrysk> Alexi5, AMAZING!!
<ompaul> Alexi5, it should manage months
<cblboy> jimcooncat: all i get is internet, can't see network connections
<Alexi5> kool
<cblboy> can't even use command line to gain net access
<stu> oc16 - you could try PRTG
<jimcooncat> cblboy, when you're in ubuntu can you see them then?
<nkd> oc16: not off hand. someone else might, or just google for network statistic generators and look at them for one
<cblboy> no
<ompaul> defrysk, was that scarcasm or just a sudden bout of extreme joy? ;-)
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  you're talking about changing your gnome wm from metacity to openbox, or replacing metacity/gnome with just openbox?  i don't know whether openbox has gnome integration
<iBalo> curley_sue: grab the backups? :-)
<curley_sue> iBalo ??
<Angel_Dex> wastrel keeping Gnome and switching meta to open
<Alexi5> i ave windows xp on another machine and i can't tell when last  i have used it. i mainly use the ubuntu machine
<chaz_> has anyone gotten ndiswrapper working on ubuntu  successfully?
<southern> guys which is the best iptables generator?
<bestadvocate> man, after you pass the 6000 song mark its hard to get a music player that can handle the whole playlist.
<Deramin> is there any way to reduce the about of time ubuntu takes setting up network interfaces at startup? I'm using it on  laptop that is constantly switching wireless networks.
<Alexi5> this OS is so great
<jimcooncat> cblboy, you can ping the computer that has the share you're trying to reach?
<cblboy> yes
<lupz> a good tool for configuring iptables ?
<southern> yes
<linkd> nkd
<Deramin> Alexi5: agreed
<cblboy> i also have internet
<southern> like shorewall
<Deramin> ~amount of time
<jimcooncat> and you had it working before you loaded ubuntu
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  ah.  i don't know, never done it.  I imagine you'd get different window management options, different window border & decorations...  dunno about performance
<ompaul> southern, you are, :) what services are you running on the box that need protection?
<Angel_Dex> wastrel oks many thanks
<cblboy> yes, everything was fine before the ubuntu install
<iBalo> curley_sue: you could try if 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus' changes something (not very likely)
<southern> ompaul :DDD
<cblboy> i might just re-ghost the pc with xp and put ubuntu on a standalone
<southern> but I'm noob... :D
<b00st> .
<ompaul> southern, if your not running services then you don't need it
<b00st> i have write ifconfig in terminal NOW!
<jimcooncat> cblboy, you can do that but it sounds like some other issue that needs to be worked out.
<curley_sue> iBalo: already tried... no-go. any other ideas?
<southern> ompaul
<southern> I've some question so
<nkd> b00st: copy and paste the output in a paste bin
<wastrel> Deramin:  if you find out, let me know :]   as i understand it the delay is caused by DHCP for some reason.   you can hit ctrl-c to skip that step & continue the boot process
<southern> there is a default iptables
<southern> where can I set it?
<southern> where is the conf file
<southern> ?
<ompaul> southern, there is a tool, most people don't need it -it is called firestarted
<iBalo> curley_sue: that depends on what you did to mess things up..
<ompaul> southern,  called firestarter <--- oops
<southern> or where do I have to 'touch' it?
<Deramin> wastrel: that won't hurt anything in startup? It's just incredably annoying to be sitting around for 10 minutes before class just trying to get the dang laptop booted.
<ompaul> southern, no that tool will do it all for you
<southern> :|
<ompaul> southern, as I said alredy you don't need one unless your running services - by default Ubuntu does not run services
<southern> I want ssh, samba, squid
<kos__> my windows partitions (ntfs) are being auto detected and icons on the desktop show up, but they are owned by root and i cant access them at all
<b00st> nkd; i sit on a another computer now, how can i copy and paste it here?
<wastrel> Deramin:  no, boot will continue fine, it just skips the network configuration step.  i do it all the time, when you see "configuring network interfaces" or whatever it is
<ompaul> southern, are they behind a router? or facing the big bad internet?
<Deramin> wastrel: alright. cool.
<nkd> b00st: oh. ok well thats tricky, lemme ask u about it anyone, does it have a heading "eth0" and "lo" anywhere?
<southern> facing teh big bad internet
<ompaul> southern, you can use firestarter
<nkd> *about it instead
<southern> it is based on iptables?
<curley_sue> iBalo I couldn't agree more. I wish I known. could you take a look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9189
<b00st> nkd: it have lo at the top
<cblboy> thanks jimcooncat...i'll prob be back with more questions.  thanks again
<nkd> b00st: does it have eth0 anywhere?
<ompaul> southern, install and enjoy - any firewalls I know on Linux use IP Tables - or else they don't work :-)
<b00st> nkd: no
<ompaul> southern, all the firewalls are really just front ends for configuring iptables
<nkd> ok hold on im thinking
<southern> I see
<jjjjjjj> can i just change my dhcp status to static?  my isp don't care.
* ompaul goes back to work
<jjjjjjj> or do i have to reboot
<iBalo> curley_sue: Uh oh! does 'sudo apt-get -f install' run... you have broken packages
<farous> jjjjjjj: no need to reboot
<jjjjjjj> (y)  that's msn for thumbs up
<farous> jjjjjjj: just ifdown and ifup will do the trick
<wastrel> i love me some static ip
<_pg> Hi there, my cdrom 8
<_pg> darn.... my cdrom doesn't allow me to boot, what can I do? (i386 pc)
<_pg> is there a bootdisk that I can use to install the current ubuntu?
<nkd> b00st: type "cd /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/" then type "ls" is eth0 there?
<wastrel> ik ga weg
<iBalo> _pg: there's a floppy called smart-bootmanager available somewher on the net. This can help you boot from CD
<kos_> my windows partitions (ntfs) are being auto detected and icons on the desktop show up, but they are owned by root and i cant access them at all
<curley_sue> iBalo I didnt understand...
<kos_> any ideas?
<jjjjjjj> how do i know what my gateway is using linux?  had to log into a remote router to get it.  :$
<iBalo> curley_sue: Just run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and see what happens
<kos_> jjjjjjj, nmap -O ip.of.gateway
<_pg> iBalo, I have tried 'sbootmgr.dsk', but it din't list my scsi cdrom. Don't ask me where I got that bootmanager from
<Alexi5> gnome really rocks
<b00st> nkd: then i get "all default lo"
<jjjjjjj> nmap command not found
<wastrel> jjjjjjj:  you need to know your gateway address?  what is your IP address?
<jjjjjjj> 64.46.3.182
<curley_sue> iBalo here it is ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9190
<kos_> jjjjjjj, port scan that IP and tell me the ports
<southern> ompaul
<iBalo> _pg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28CD%29
<nkd> kos_: type on a terminal "gedit /etc/fstab" then on the line which has ur ntfs partition near the flags (itll be like ro,defaults,user etc) add "umask=0222" i *think* thatll work
<farous> jjjjjjj: if you have a router then you default gateway address is the router address
<kbrooks> Why dapper?
<southern> firestarter uses gui? (because I don't)
<jjjjjjj> no router
<_pg> iBalo, thanks for the link, I'll try that
<nkd> b00st: ok, im not sure where to go from here, what card is it? might need to ask other people for help now im afraid :(
<farous> southern: check shorewall
<nkd> kos_: i mean, type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<farous> you need to edit the config file manually though
<wastrel> jjjjjjj:  try this command:  arp
<b00st> nkd: ok, all default lo is all commands
<kos_> nkd, thanks
<Webx> Anyone knows what the device name for the firsr floppy drive is?
<nkd> kos_: works?
<Webx> first*
<Ng> Webx: /dev/fd0
<kos_> nkd, not in ubuntu now, keeps crashing coz my grfx card is bust, will try tomorrow at work
<b00st> nkd: i try`d example  "ls all"
<nkd> kos_: ull need to remount it after the changes, type "umount /dev/hdX" where X is the drive & partition then "mount /dev/hdX"
<b00st> nkd: and got much more information
<iBalo> curley_sue: then try to 'sudo apt-get remove hwdb-client' first and then 'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<kos_> nkd, know that one, cheers
<b00st> nkd: but not eth0
<kos_> nkd, im new to ubuntu, usually a gentoo user
<jjjjjjj> yes... arp does give my the gateway
<bliss> hello all
<jjjjjjj> hello bliss
<nkd> kos_: gotcha, in my fstab i have the flags ro,user,dmask=0000. but i heard some people use umask=0222 so just be aware of that
<ompaul> jjjjjjj, sorry route tells you what it is, it is also where you set it
<bliss> al my ports 1024 are filtered does that me blocked
<bliss> jjjj hello
<iBalo> kos_: rumour has it that ubuntu is an african saying for 'i'm tired of compiling' ;-)
<jjjjjjj> ah yes... route
<ompaul> bliss, if you hit tab it would complete the nick for you (in most irc clients)
<_pg> iBalo: my cdrom is a scsi cdrom, the smart boot mgr seems to support only ide ones
<jjjjjjj> arp did tell me but i only knew that cuz i logged into a router to find it
<vinidomine> hellog-day
<jjjjjjj> me and a router are sharing the connection with a hub
<iBalo> _pg: Can you run DOS and have acces to the CD-ROM there?
<kos_> iBalo, not really, i use gentoo for all my network routers and servers. compiling and optimization is quite funky :) but as far as desktops are concerned, im giving Ubuntu a shot and liking it.
<GTX> Guy's I run ubuntu on my servers, however users can see into peoples first home directory, how can I fix this.
<b00st> nkd: you can not help me?
<_pg> yes
<nkd> b00st: im afraid not, i dont know enough :(
<vinidomine> I'm looking for info on getting audio on Thinkpad 600E IBM. Thanks'
<kos_> im still trying to get to grips with the whole apt-get thing :)
<farous> GTX: man chmod
<_pg> iBalo: btw: i have a linux already installed on the system
<bliss> ompaul thanks
<Webx> how do i know what the name of the first partitionn on  the second ide drive is?
<curley_sue> iBalo, it demands removing also: hwdb-client ubuntu-desktop
<farous> GTX: you need to change the permissions
<GTX> farous, I need chmod
<southern> PLS HELP
<_pg> iBalo: some old debian
<GTX> farous, To what thoe
<curley_sue> iBalo, is that OK?
<ompaul> Webx, sudo fdisk -l
<farous> GTX: depend how you did set it the users and groups
<nkd> b00st: i gotta go now anyway, good luck!
<GTX> farous, There in /home/
<bliss> i notice on boot up there is a IP spoofing thing calles rp_filter how to remove
<GTX> farous, so I'd have to chmod /home/ ?
<iBalo> _pg: search the wiki... this old debian could  help a lot.. i recall having seen a howto on installing ubuntu from other distros
<kos_> how do u pronounce ubuntu?
<vinidomine> is there an audio setup command?
<Webx> ompaul: dont got the harddriv inte the computer yet.. you know what its going to be?
<linkd> u-bun-to. thats how i pronounce it
<iBalo> curley_sue: yes let apt-get sort it out for you
<farous> gtx tell me what you want them to see exactly
<_pg> iBalo: ok, I'll search the wiki
<farous> but basically you need to read the man pages
<GTX> farous, only there directory, I dont want them to be able to cd /home/
<GTX> and see other users
<southern> I've setuped ubuntu, but I've got error at boot: mdadmm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2)
<southern> I haven't made raid!!!!!!!
<southern> I don't understand it
<bliss> jjjjjjj /ompaul how to remove IP spoofing filter rp_filter
<ompaul> Webx, hate to say this to you, :-) where are you going to put it (that determines the name) master ide 0 = hda, slave ide =hdb, master ide 1 =hdc and slave ide 1 = hdd
<farous> GTX: i only know how to set it that they can not enter the dir of other users. but they can cd to the home dir
<GTX> farous, yeah thats what i want
<GTX> so they cannot enter dir of other users
<ompaul> bliss, you want to be spoofed?
<curley_sue> iBalo, it seems ok (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9191) what's nxt?
<ompaul> bliss, if it is a module then rmmod
<kishan> Can anyone please point me to a pre-compiled binary of Firefox 1.5.0.1 with CTL support?
<ompaul> kishan, I don't know if this is the answer
<kos_> how come Mplayer is not in the packages?
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<wastrel> what's ctl support?
<kos_> whats the deal with the universe/multiverse thing?
<farous> GTX: sudo chmod 700 /home/<user name> will give this user acess to his dir to read write and execute
<Drac|Laptop> This is really more of a question for ubuntu+1, but... Where are the gscreensaver screensaver files located? I'm going to try replacing them with the original xscreensaver screensavers. The gscreensavers installed don't work.
<ompaul> kos_, you know what main is?
<jjjjjjj> sorrry bliss..don't know
<ompaul> !repositries
<ubotu> ompaul: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTX> farous, ?
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<GTX> farous, I want to do it on all users.
<kishan> CTL: Complex Text Layout
<bliss> ompaul no its just that my friend did a scan and found that 1024 of my ports are filtered but I do not know what is filtering them
<vortex_2nd> Hi - anyone in here running XEN on ubuntu 5.10 server ? i have some probs with my compiled kernel and maybe EVMS
<ompaul> kos_,  ^^^ places where lots of packages live
<ompaul> bliss, ahh you mean your machine is not doing anything that is the way of the world
<farous> GTX i recommend it one by one or use wild card do not know if it will work
<iBalo> curley_sue: that's it... try if everything'S working now
<farous> GTX: do not want something to break :)
<Drac|Laptop> Sorry. I meant gnome-screensaver, not gscreensaver. I thought that was what it was called. :P
<ompaul> bliss, unless you have services there is no conversation to be had
<curley_sue> iBalo,  ok I'll try to restart...
<wastrel> xscreensaver
<Webx> ompaul: sorry about that =) im a reall noob ;) whell its going to be on slave and the first partion on that disk will be /dev/hdb1 or? dont really get it :)
<jjjjjjj> anyone here upgraded to dapper?
<iBalo> lol
<bliss> ompaul yes cannot connect from outside my machine to ssh but  server is running port 22
<Zealot|atwork> nup not yet
<Zealot|atwork> is it good
<Zealot|atwork> Nick Zealot
<ompaul> Webx, you are correct
<farous> GTX: you have to man it. some of the . hidden files need to be read by others so take care
<Zealot|atwork> wrong window
<ompaul> bliss, you running firestarter?
<kos_> why isnt divx/xvid etc installed by default?
<iBalo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<jjjjjjj> i should have stayed in school
<linkd> kos_: i think it costs money
<ompaul> bliss, or is there something (router or something) between you and the internet
<Webx> ompaul: thanks for the help
<bliss> ompaul no I do not think only firewall in router thats go 22 forwared
<aaronshaf> Is there anyway I can play the iTunes-bought music on Ubuntu from my iPod?
<ompaul> Webx, call back you'll learn lots :)
<ompaul> bliss, if it is outside your network check if the router is letting it in, if it is not then what is your isp doing
<kos_> linkd, hmm ok
<wastrel> ssh is good
<kos_> what about the crazyness of installing the new firefox, bit much init?
<farous> craxyness !!!!
<ltibor65> Hi guys! A question: Can I write ntfs patition of Windows from Ubuntu?
<farous> installing the latest firefox is as simple as downloading it ;)
<curley_sue> iBalo, another thing b4 i restart: is there anything to do with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9192
<iBalo> This only python stuff... shouldn't prevent booting
<kos_> farous, not according to the ubuntu wiki
<ompaul> kos_, why is it needed, ubuntu/debian are not about rattners shiny they are about luxurious deep rich polish :)
<Drac|Laptop> Nobody knows where gnome-screensaver keeps its screensavers?
<farous> kos_: you can download it to your home dir and just use it
<vinidomine> anyone please? I need help config audio on a thinkpad 600e
<kos_> ompaul, because there are several vulnerabilities and speed fixes in 1.5.1
<farous> ompaul: some of the bugs in firefox 1.07 are corrected in 1.5. So for firefox this is the exception to the rule :)
<bliss> isp does not block 22 how to check if router is letting it in did netstat -tln tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<jjjjjjj> when i right click a link in xchat... how can i get rid of the mozilla option?
<wabble> vlc firefox plugin, anybody knows how to get it to work?
<wastrel> Drac|Laptop:  did you try a locate?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable mozilla-mplayer in firefox??
<ompaul> kos_, security issues get dealt with in the "stable" distro
<MetaMorfoziS> i installed it but about:plugins not list it
<Draconicus> Whoops, wastrel, I'm here for the moment, not on the Laptop. "Hibernate" turned it off. :P
<MacSlow> MetaMorfoziS, did you _restart_ firefox _after_ you installed mozilla-player?
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: did you cpy or link the plugin to your .mozilla/plugins dir
<Draconicus> By the way, wastrel, the space heater computer project is coming along quite nicely. I just need a way to drill holes and cut metal.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm restarted
<bliss> ompaul   isp does not block 22 how to check if router is letting it in did netstat -tln tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<MetaMorfoziS> locate: mozilla-mplayer?
<MetaMorfoziS> or where i copy?
<iBalo> MetaMorfoziS: it's probly installd in one of the many fire_something folders in /usr/lib and needs a symlink to the correcr plugin folder
<Zealot|atwork> yah, i had to correct my symlink
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: which firefox you are running
<wastrel> makita & a dremel tool :] 
<Draconicus> Oh wow! Hibernate DIDN'T shut it off! Pressing the power button brought it back to life! :D
<MetaMorfoziS> 1.5
<Zealot|atwork> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> from /opt/firefox
* Draconicus hugs Dapper.
<farous> you need to cpy or do a sim link
<jjjjjjj> meta have you tried synaptic package manager?
<farous> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Angel_Dex> Is TinyWM a replacement for meta city or is it a Entire desktop thingitself that i can choose in sessions on login?
<farous> thats where you will find plugin
<tallmf> guys..how do I mount my NTFS drive in Ubuntu?!
* iBalo wonders when the mozilla-plugin folder mess is going to end
<MacSlow> MetaMorfoziS, ah... so you didn't install/use packages for an official repository for either firefox and/or the mozilla-mplayer-plugin?
<b00st> nkd?
<MetaMorfoziS> from adept
<MacSlow> MetaMorfoziS, that would explain why it doesn't work right out-of-the-box after installation and a restart
<MetaMorfoziS> (kde's package manager)
<tallmf> guys..how do I mount my NTFS drive in Ubuntu?!
<iBalo> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<MacSlow> MetaMorfoziS, ehm... wait... I'm on dapper here... not sure if firefox usually lands in /opt under Breezy (or what are you using?)
<kos_> tallmf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> in /opt/firefox
<Angel_Dex> anyone?
<Zealot|atwork> Hey guys, to reiterate a question earlier, ive completely forgotten how, whats the comman to allow me to write to an ntfs partitiion?
<MetaMorfoziS> in usr/lib/mozila/plugins
<MetaMorfoziS> i found mplayer plugins
<xnull> unmask
<iBalo> Zealot|atwork: format c:
<MetaMorfoziS> ~20piece
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: link all plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in the dir .mozilla/plugins
<TED^> hello, i'm new to ubuntu and linux can anyone help me with a question ?
<farous> then restart firefox
<Angel_Dex> Is TinyWM a replacement for meta city or is it a Entire desktop thingitself that i can choose in sessions on login?
<curley_sue> iBalo, do u have a  moment to take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9192  b4 i try to restart?
<wastrel> TED^:  go ahead and ask the question
<MacSlow> TED^, yeah... never ask to ask... just ask :)
<bliss> ompaul any other ideas
<wastrel> we don't know if we can help until we hear it ;] 
<iBalo> curley_sue: this is unimportant stuff...
<TED^> wastrel does ubuntu run on a compaq presario k6/2 366 mhz ?
<iBalo> some python not compiling on your system
<MetaMorfoziS> i copyed
<MetaMorfoziS> all
<Angel_Dex> Why no one answer? it simple yes or no que
<wabble> so.. vlc firefox plugin, anybody knows how to get it to work streaming movies in firefox?
<MetaMorfoziS> files from /lib... to ~/.mozilla...
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: restart firefox and go ahead and use it
<MetaMorfoziS> it said
<jessy> someone can help me in choosing a desktop recorder ? i've tested istanbul but, it crashed after 30secondes recording, is there another one ?N
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: .mozilla/plugins/
<MetaMorfoziS> firefox is already running
<MetaMorfoziS> but i stopped it
<rodrigo> can some one help me with net config
<curley_sue> iBalo do u have an idea how can it be fixed (I didn't manage to solve it through google...)
<HappyFool> Angel_Dex: perhaps no-one knows the answer
<iBalo> wabble: i tried it, too. Never got it to work, so i use mplayer or the tom-xine plugin
<MetaMorfoziS> and in top i didn't see
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: in a terminal type killall firefox-bin
<rodrigo> i mean homepage starts
<iBalo> curley_sue: no
<rodrigo> but nothing else
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@kisgep:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$ killall firefox-bin
<MetaMorfoziS> firefox-bin: no process killed
<curley_sue> iBalo thanx. restarting
<MacSlow> TED^, never tried to run linux/ubuntu on something like this... might be a bit of a drag... but try it (do you happen to have a live CD you can boot up that machine)
<Angel_Dex> HappyFool somone has to know tho
<ompaul> bliss, ssh -C user@locahost see if you can get in from the local box
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: you copied to .mozilla/plugins/    right
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MacSlow> the fact that the liveCD would be running of the CD-ROM of course slows it down fruther
<farous> ok restart x
<farous> log out and in
<MetaMorfoziS> ok:)
<MacSlow> TED^, you might want to _not_ try to run Gnome or KDE as a desktop-environemnt on that.. but rather stick to the xfce-environemnt... it a bit leaner on resources
<johnny12> hi everyone
<exxpert> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TED^> MacSlow yes, but i want to do some surfing and some chat on it..so
<Josh1> Can anyone tell me how to use my extra harddrive as a swap or whatever its called for use if my primary harddrive runs out of space (its an old 5 gig the primary and its only got 500 megs of space left)
<bliss> ompaul yep no problem
<Zealot|atwork> Macslow, Ted, I have run linux on that EXACT config, runs slightly slow, although i had only 128mb of ram, so try for more, xfce was the goer in the end, but in the end, it was just a mailserver, so it wasnt an issue, and i think browsing and chat might be doable
<iBalo> Josh1: how big is the 2nd one?
<Josh1> iBalo, 37 gigs
<rodrigo> Hi
<rodrigo> Can someone help me???
<ompaul> bliss, okay so maybe its upstream from you
<rodrigo> please
<Zealot|atwork> You will really be limited to what you have open simultaneously
<MetaMorfoziS> thanx all
<MetaMorfoziS> it's works fine
<ompaul> bliss, router or some such
<MacSlow> TED^, there you have it... Zealot|atwork mentioned that it is usable... going with xfce so give it a shot
<johnny12> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop and it never asked for me to put in  a root password but it turns out it assigned me one, what could it be
<kronos> hello
<TED^> MacSlow k...10x
<trappist> johnny12: there is no root password
<MetaMorfoziS> hey
<St_Iron> good afternood
<St_Iron> n
<trappist> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kronos> how do i install mysql on ubuntu ?
<iBalo> Josh1: what about shifting the whoe system to the big (and _fast_ one) and sending the old 5gig into retirement?
<MetaMorfoziS> csa St_Iron
<MetaMorfoziS> :DDD
<bliss> ompaul router is forwarding port 22 what abut the ip spofing rf_filter
<St_Iron> hello MetaMorfoziS
<johnny12> what really
<johnny12> superuser?
<lin_world> johnny12: if u want to set root pass, the "sudo su" and then "passwd"
<trappist> johnny12: you use sudo
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: did it work now
<Josh1> iBalo: That would be great, could I still save the 5 gig just incase something went wrong?
<bliss> ompaul you can do a nmap if you want
<MetaMorfoziS> so farous , the mplayer is laod, but when it's downloaded the movie it said stopped.
<MetaMorfoziS> like this:
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.break.com/index/drivebyprank.html
<ompaul> lin_world, we dont advocate that it is on the page if the user wants to do it
<GTX> How do I lock an account on my ubuntu server so it only works with an certain ip address?
<wastrel> i had linux on a 333 celeron system ran just fine
<johnny12> ok let me try that one sec and thanks
<jessy> !video
<ubotu> jessy: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> MetaMorfoziS: not all media files will work proparly
<weareallone> guess what i need to be askin u guys is how do i set up an in home network with 2 linux machines
<iBalo> Josh, of course... Just make sure that 'old slowhand' isn't sharing the same IDE channel with the moden drive
<kronos> how can i install mysql on ubuntu ?
<MetaMorfoziS> kronos: try xammpp
<Josh1> iBalo: The modem is USB, lol.
<MetaMorfoziS> www.xampp.org
<Zealot|atwork> ksoftirqd - what is this process?
<Josh1> kronos: I got mysql working by reading www.ubuntuguide.org
<ompaul> bliss, gotta cook dinner
<Zealot|atwork> kthread - and whats this process?
<kumkum> hello everyone
<wabble> does anybody know if the issues with networking and static ip's on kde will be fixed for dapper?
<iBalo> Josh1: i see... If you feel adventurous you could try to swap the drives. Many USB-drives are just standard IDE-ones with an adapter.
<kronos> MetaMorfoziS: i tried apt-get install ... but it sais that the pkg cannot be found
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not a package
<MetaMorfoziS> see ^^ site
<MetaMorfoziS> easy to isntall
<kronos> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> 2lines of cmd line:D
<bliss> ompaul so have I give a turn after eating
<kos_> how can i get the latest skype?
<MetaMorfoziS> the second is the start:)
<weareallone> poningru or umpaul: maybe i should ask how do network 2 linux machines in my house. looked dall over wiki and am not getting anywhere
<MetaMorfoziS> kos_ apt-get ?:D
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not the latest but the latest stable:) i think
<Josh1> iBalo: I think its fine at the moment, i just want to get the harddrive switched over. Im guessing it cant be done while running ubuntu?
<kumkum> someone can help me in finding derectory for download program when using synaptic
<zebraFusion> I have a serious problem that's REALLY starting to get to me: I'll be typing rnadomly (AIM, Xchat) abd all assuden X will die and it will either restart automatically or it just put me back the command prompt, how can I unbind these commands - they're not in key shortcuts)
<chris12349> is anyone having problems with the gnome-panel after the lastest dapper update?
<bliss> ompaulopaul just do a ssh to 4096.net
<kos__> anyone running Skype?
<southern> Question: I've made raid1(mirror) at setup this is the "/". At boot time I get the following message: "mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2)". And I wonder is it normally????
<iBalo> Josh1: USB is slow... and not always accessible right at boot time. Don't use a usb-disk for swap
<St_Iron> yes, kos_
<anto9us> kumkum, right click the installed package, select properties then Installed Files
<Josh1> iBalo: Nonono, I have a USB modem, both the harddrives are IDE.
<iBalo> Josh1: Ahhh... typo misunderstandin :-)
<kumkum> ok, thank's anto9us :)
<southern> anybody help?
<LinuxJones> chris12349: no mine seems ok
<southern> Question: I've made raid1(mirror) at setup this is the "/". At boot time I get the following message: "mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2)". And I wonder is it normally????
<chris12349> hmm I'
<bliss> ompaul yee just a ssh to 22 at 4096.net
<kos__> St_Iron, hard to install?
<chris12349> ll do some more testing thanks LinuxJones
<Josh1> iBalo: Lol, yes i guess.
<linuxnewbie> hello. sorry for another stupid question but still.. what is a video card driver for the x server?
<St_Iron> no
<St_Iron> it's not hard
<LinuxJones> chris12349: GL
<St_Iron> only apt-get install skype
<iBalo> Josh1: just do an fdisk -l  an paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Josh1> iBalo: Whats the best way to copy all my data to the other harddrive?
<kos__> St_Iron, i thought there is no package for it or something
<St_Iron> or you can download the latest stable .deb package
<Zealot|atwork> And guys, if i were to remote into my linux box, what port would i use?
<iBalo> Josh1: just do an fdisk -l  and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Josh1> iBalo: Ok will do
<wastrel> ssh is port 22
<johnny12> lin_world: thank you so much
<johnny12> trappist: thanks so much
<linuxnewbie> i was trying to run the ubuntu live cd but it failed because it failed to start x server. what does it mean?
<LinuxJones> linuxnewbie: a driver enables Linux to use your video card are you installing right now ?
<Josh1> iBalo: Where does it show up, i type it into terminal but no other line comes up. Ive only been using linux for a week, lol.
<linuxnewbie> i wanted to test the live cd
<hackel_> Has anyone here managed to get TV-out working on an ATI Radeon (specifically XPRESS 200M)?  Even with the propietary driver I just can't get it to do anything...
<kos__> St_Iron, according to the wiki you cant just apt-get it
<LinuxJones> linuxnewbie: do you know what kind of video card you have ?
<iBalo> yes, terminal is right... fdisk -l does not give a drive listing in the text conole ??
<Josh1> iBalo: No..
<iBalo> ??
<linuxnewbie> i think its integrated to my laptop motherboard
<Josh1> iBalo: I type it in, goes to next line with no other text.
<iBalo> Josh1: fdisk -l (like list)
<LinuxJones> linuxnewbie: were you asked to select your monitors resolution ?
<linuxnewbie> yes i was
<Josh1> iBalo: No list.
<LinuxJones> linuxnewbie: what resolution did you select ?
<iBalo> Josh1: Ohh.yes it's sudo fdsik -l
<linuxnewbie> 1024x780 or smth
<iBalo> Josh1: Ohh.yes it's sudo fdisk -l
<Josh1> iBalo: Ok 1 moment
<LinuxJones> linuxnewbie: it might have been 1200 x 768 or whatever try again and make sure the highest resolution is 1024x768
<Draconicus> Quick! What's the process listing for X.org 7?
<curley_sue> iBalo, I desperate - my mounted dev (NTFS & FAT32) still won't show under Places menu (unlike b4). If I enter a cd (for example) it auto mounts and appear in that menu. if I run 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart' the partitions show up but then no auto mounting for CDs or USB flash-disks
<Josh1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9196
<iBalo> curley_sue: Are you using dapper ? :-\
<curley_sue> iBalo, no Breezy. should I?
<iBalo> curley_sue: no
<Josh1> iBalo: I used it as sharedlinux in home and it used a bit of space (10 gigs, i backedup another pc on network), so this will need a format.
<bliss> more more ssh 4096.net
<southern> what is the line sources.list in ...breezy-security universe?
<wastrel> Draconicus:  X
<Draconicus> wastrel: I tried that... It didn't work.
<southern> what is the different restricted and universe?
<Draconicus> wastrel: I need to kill it. Are you sure it's just "X" ?
<wastrel> tried what?
<Draconicus> I need to kill the process. xorg 7 has locked up on me due to a nautilus bug.
<wastrel> why do you need to kill X?
<bliss> try udp and tcp go for it ssh 4096.net
<iBalo> Josh1: first thing is you should plug the two hardrives on _different_ IDE ports (they'll be hda and hdc then)..
<peratu> Hi.
<taburete> hi how can I avoid vesafb module load at startup?
<johnny12> i have problem setting up my wireless card on ubuntu, what command do i run for it to look for it and mount so that it works
<Josh1> iBalo: Ok, let me find my old ide cable
<wastrel> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  mebby  or use ps aux , find the pid and kill that
<iBalo> Josh1: but wait...
<Josh1> iBalo: ?
<iBalo> Josh1: windows won't boot if not on hda...
<Josh1> iBalo: Eh? Im not dualbooting.
<tallmf> I don't have permission to access a HD..how do I do this?!
<trappist> iBalo: that's only true of win9x
<Draconicus> wastrel: Like I said, a nautilus bug in Dapper has locked it up. I tried to go to preferences, and everything bogged down, then stopped completely. There is virtually no resource use, so it's not doing anything. Panel applets and such still move, but I can't click anything and the cursor vanishes over some areas.
<iBalo> Josh1: what's hda1 then?
<peratu> I have kubuntu-ppc on my iBook, but the sound don't work. I tryed audio-cd (cdda), mp3 with amarok-xine, amarok-arts, mpg321, mpg123, xmms, juk... Nut no work :( . Anyone can help me?
<Josh1> iBalo: ? Lol. Im kind of tired at the moment.
<peratu> s/Nut/But/
<Draconicus> wastrel: I already killed GDM. Apparently it's somehow separate from X, now.
<amphi> peratu: is the right module loaded, and are the channels unmuted?
<wastrel> Draconicus:  and ctrl-alt-backspace won't kill it?
<johnny12> can some1 help me with my ethernet and wireless card issues
<iBalo> Josh1: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html maybe this read could help you
<Draconicus> wastrel: I tried that command when I first upgraded. It seems to be disabled be default.
<wastrel> Draconicus:  ps aux, find the pid and kill it...  use the -9 switch if necessary
<tallmf> I don't have permission to access a HD..how do I do this?!
<johnny12> i have problem setting up my wireless card on ubuntu, what command do i run for it to look for it and mount so that it works
<peratu> amd77 , yes, both.
<peratu> Oops. amphi , yes. Channels unmuted and modules loaded.
<amphi> peratu: have a look at linux-laptop.net
<Draconicus> wastrel: How do I scroll up the buffer in a console?
<peratu> Ok.
<curley_sue> iBalo, any ideas?
<wastrel> Draconicus:  shift-pgup
<amphi> johnny12: what wifi card?
<wastrel> Draconicus:  but the buffer is cleared when you switch VT's,  use grep or less to manage the output
<johnny12> amphi: one sec
<southern> where can I download mc?
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<zaphy> I'm using gnome and suddenly when I start up amarok it starts amarok (nothing spectacular), which quits and start thunderbird. How could this be?
<amphi> johnny12: you don't know? ;)
<iBalo> curley_sue: not at the moment try !mountwindows and searching the wiki... i'm sure you're not the only one having this kind of trouble
<johnny12> amphi: its a linksys wireless-g 2.4 GHz
<johnny12> amphi: lol
<amphi> johnny12: dunno anything about that
<amphi> johnny12: have a look at http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<johnny12> amphi: ok thanks anyway, but isn't there a command to look for the card
<curley_sue> iBalo I afraid I've been doing so all day long (the partitions are mounted only they show only under /media ...)
<Draconicus> Where should I file a bug report for Dapper?
<amphi> johnny12: lspci will show you the card. sudo iwconfig will give more info, if a driver is loaded
<johnny12> amphi: ok i will
<kos__> so after a dirty firefox/skype/etc install how does upgrading work?
<iBalo> curley_sue: paste your fstab
<kos__> i dont like the idea of installing packages outside of apt-get
<johnny12> amphi: yeah i did the iwconfig and it wasn't reading it
<johnny12> amphi: but ill do the first one
<Angel_Dex> anyone here use xfce4?
<yabo_> hi all, does anyone knows how can i open a port for incoming connections?
<iBalo> kos__: have a look at checkinstall. Bypassing apt is not a good idea, you're right
<kbrooks> iBalo, um.
<amphi> johnny12: that suggests no module is loaded for it - is that card supported by linux at all?
<kbrooks> iBalo, there are way too many packages that are not in the ubuntu repos that can be compiled
<kbrooks> it's easy to compile.
<MetaMorfoziS> !thunderbird
<ubotu> thunderbird is, like, totally, a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<MisterN> hi
<iBalo> kbrooks: checkinstall is at least better  than ./configure && make && make install
<Angel_Dex> im using xfce4 right now and if i open firefox from the toolbar it opens with http://www.arizona.edu/ as the homepage nomatter what i do why is this?
<kbrooks> iBalo, checkinstall is  not compilation specific
<zaphy> ubotu: are you referring to my question?
<ubotu> zaphy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<johnny12> amphi: not sure where will i go to find that out
<amphi> johnny12: the url I have you perhaps
<curley_sue> iBalo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9200 (thank you very much for your pataince!!!)
<kbrooks> iBalo, you can make a package from commands that copy files. like, checkinstall ./foo.sh
<zaphy> ubotu: will german do?
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zaphy
<kbrooks> zaphy, ubotu is a BOT
<nm> hahah
<kbrooks> not a human
<thegladiator> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thegladiator :)
<zaphy> kbrooks: arr - it happens again and again.
<zaphy> kbrooks: talked to corundum first until someonestopped me :(
<Angel_Dex> I added it to be blocked on my hosts list and it still apears TT_TT
<Draconicus> Okay, I've come to the conclusion that Dapper is NOT ready for Laptops, despite its various advantages on them.
<thegladiator> what ?  mistaking a bot for a human being ?
<kbrooks> Draconicus, um.
<zaphy> thegladiator: he was the only one answering my question - and I can't program when no music is playing
<kbrooks> Draconicus, its good for desktops.
<kbrooks> zaphy, no ubotu  wasnt
<Draconicus> kbrooks: That's nice. I hope to god that they fix these problems soon. I need my laptop to work before vacation ends.
<kbrooks> bots act on command...
<thegladiator> is dapper better than breezy ?
<zaphy> kbrooks: well, he replied
<kbrooks> thegladiator, depends
<St_Iron> when i add an alias why lost it the machine at the next boot?
<kbrooks> thegladiator, i cant compare
<MisterN> thegladiator: for me, hell yes
<thegladiator> so far people who have used it , is it an improvement over breezy
<Draconicus> thegladiator: Dapper isn't really ready yet. It's close, though. You can give it a shot, but you might have problems.
<kbrooks> thegladiator, i havent tried dapper yet.
<holotone> What's the deal with not being able to copy files off of a DVD that has any sort of special character set?
<kbrooks> St_Iron, you didnt add the alias
<amphi> zaphy: have _you_ passed the Turing test? ;)
<kbrooks> you typed "alias x='foo'"
<St_Iron> yes kbrooks
<holotone> I keep getting errors whenever there's anything but A-Z, 0-9
<thegladiator> i am not actually talkin about the exteded hardware support dappr offers...
<Draconicus> Somebody PLEASE tell me where to file Dapper bug reports. Please? Pleeeaaase? I have candy!
<kbrooks> St_Iron, but you didnt put that in .bashrc
<iBalo> curley_sue: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9201
<kbrooks> Draconicus, launchpad. you have to register though.
<thegladiator> but in terms of the feauters , since all most all the latest programs seems to be there in the repo
<kbrooks> thegladiator, um.
<thegladiator> for eg . dapper can do nothing mroe than use the latest nautilus , hwich we are using at breezt
<Draconicus> kbrooks: I was looking for an address. :P
<thegladiator> hence the question
<zaphy> amphi: ;) Well, still don't know how I triggered the bots answer
<kbrooks> Draconicus, i said you have to register. here you go. launchpad.net
<kbrooks> zaphy, you typed: "ubotu, COMMAND"
<kbrooks> like this
<St_Iron> how can i put it in the .bashrc ?
<thegladiator> what is the imrpovement with dapper in terms of features ?
<holotone> how can I fix being able to import files with special characters in their filename off of a DVD?
<kbrooks> ubotu, COMMAND
<ubotu> kbrooks: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thegladiator> can anyone explain this ?
<kbrooks> zaphy, ^
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  updated packages for the most part. from what ive seen.
<zaphy> kbrooks: where?
<MetaMorfoziS> my thunderbird start & crash with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9202
<kbrooks> zaphy, that was a symbolic example
<MetaMorfoziS> any idea?
<thegladiator> dont we have updated packages in the repo  ? like say is gnome updated ?
<thegladiator> or nautilus , stuffs like that ?
<kbrooks> thegladiator, not in breezy
<kbrooks> breezy is frozen
<thegladiator> dont we have all thosee updated stuffs in the repo ?
<zaphy> kbrooks: I see. Someone should flag bots so noone unintentionally speaks to them
<thegladiator> oh breezy is fronzen ?
<thegladiator> never knew that !
<kbrooks> only securiy updates go in
<thegladiator> I see
<amphi> zaphy: and lose this entertainment? ;)
<Draconicus> This is by far the most frustrating distro I've even encountered, and I don't even understand why that is.
<kbrooks> to breezy repo.
<St_Iron> kbrooks:  how can i put it in the .bashrc?
<Draconicus> Still, I love it.
<thegladiator> thats news to me i thought most of th softwares were updated in breezy
<holotone> how can I fix being able to import files with special characters in their filename off of a DVD?
<thegladiator> repo as well
<kbrooks> no new features or new applications
<zaphy> amphi: No entertainment here, am looking for a hint to solve my problem
<kbrooks> thegladiator, not everything. ONLY SECURITY UPDATES GO IN
<amphi> zaphy: which is what?
<zaphy> amphi: when started amarok it disappereas and thunderbird gets started
<linuxnewbie> hello. im back and still didnt get ubuntu live cd working
<Webx> whats the difference between Ext2 and the new one ext3?
<Draconicus> Why can't we just have nice, functional things? Why can't things like Firefox 1.5 just work like they're supposed to instead of lagging to resource-munching hell? Why?!
<linuxnewbie> GDK_IS_SISPLAY failed as it told me
<kbrooks> Draconicus, You don't understand dapper.
<thegladiator> all those who have used dapper , how is the bugs ? is it kind of 80-90 % usable ?
<fraggsta> I just installed Dapper.  I'm getting fairly jerky movement when I drag nautilus (or any other windows) around.  I'm using an Nvidia card, and the nvidia driver.  Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<thegladiator> I guess thats all I will need
<amphi> zaphy: that happens if you run amarok from a term?
<Chousuke> Draconicus: because FF1.5 is buggy.
<Draconicus> kbrooks, I'm talking about Breezy. -_-
<Chousuke> FF1.5 is not a part of breezy :P
<kbrooks> Draconicus, ???
<zaphy> amphi: both (in term it states something I shouldn't run it from gdb, which I didn't
<kbrooks> Draconicus, Breezy is frozen.
<Chousuke> if you install 1.5 on breezy it has the right to break :D
<linuxnewbie> so how do i know which driver for the x server to choose when booting?
<thegladiator> i would love to switch to dapper , mine is more or less a simple amd sempron ssystem with inbuild cards
<Josh1> stupid internet.. >_>
<dip> I have an access point(192.168.1.80) setup to a switch on a network without dhcp. the laptop connects to the AP and I specify the laptops ip as 192.168.2.90 gateway 192.168.1.80 and specify the dns. I am still not able to go on any websites, anyone know whats wrong?
<thegladiator> would I have trouble in dapper ?
<kbrooks> No (new versions of) applications go in, Draconicus
<curley_sue> iBalo, ok. do I have to restart all (or just gdm)?
<amphi> zaphy: shouldn't run it under gdb?? wtf?
<kbrooks> Draconicus, Only security updates go in.
<thegladiator> can someone advice me ?  is going for dapper worth it ?
<Draconicus> kbrooks: In Breezy, Firefox 1.5 likes to eat all the memory. ALL OF IT. It lags to hell, back, and then to hell again. It's driving me insane! There is a Firefox 1.5 installation possible on Breezy, and I've done it.
<thegladiator> i am  a home usr
<Josh1> iBalo: Would a fresh install of breezy do anything :P?
<Josh1> iBalo: It would be much easier lol.
<Draconicus> thegladiator: I'd say "no" at this point. You're taking a risk by using it. It's not that hard to understand. Breezy = STABLE. Dapper = TESTING. Okay?
<zaphy> amphi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9204
<iBalo> curley_sue: to see if aoutomounting works again I'd try a reboot
<kbrooks> Draconicus, dont be that pessimitic
<zaphy> amphi: after that thunderbird gets started
<thegladiator> fine Draconicus , but what are the issues that one would afce really ?
<curley_sue> iBalo ok...
<iBalo> Josh1: the prob is, that your HD-layout is abit bit messy :-)
<holotone> how can I fix being able to import files with special characters in their filename off of a DVD?
<thegladiator> someone said dapper close to its stable form
<iBalo> You'd gain a lot of speed by imaging your drives and applying a well thought out layout
<Josh1> iBalo: Yes i know. Ubuntu isnt on the correct thing lol. My main harddrive was booting into windows (HD 0), and the ubuntu (HD 1). I edited the bios lol.
<fraggsta> oh right, the ever reliable "someone"
<holotone> whenever a character, which displayed fine in Windows, is out side of the A-Z, 0-9 format, it displays as a square in Konquerer, and it won't allow me to import it off the DVD
<holotone> Can someone PLEASE help me with this?
<thegladiator> is dapper fast ? and is the gnome version newer than what we have in breezy ?
<St_Iron> of course...
<thegladiator> can someone send me a snapshot of dapper under use ?
<amphi> zaphy: it's dying horribly - perhaps it starts tbird for you to mail a bug report? ;)
<thegladiator> St_Iron, ofcourse ?
<Draconicus> thegladiator: Different things happen with different hardware. The only way to really find out is to download a Live CD and try it out, first. TEST EVERYTHING! Make sure you test everything you could possibly think of before you try the real thing!
<fraggsta> I'll tell you what isn't fast in dapper.  WHEN I TRY TO DRAG WINDOWS AROUND :@
<St_Iron> i read that on the ubuntu site
<St_Iron> thegladiator: google...
<thegladiator> Tep Draconicus
<jjjjjjj> this new xchat does not have  a leave channel option anymore  (2.6.0)
<St_Iron> "ubuntu dapper"
<iBalo> Josh1: but shifting around partitons needs knowledge of how to get them to boot again, when relocated
<amphi> zaphy: I don't use tbird or amarok myself
<zaphy> amphi: default mail program is evolution (but actually I'm using thunderbird most times)
<thegladiator> how can I download the live flight 4 cd ?
<St_Iron> ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<holotone> whenever a character, which displayed fine in Windows, is out side of the A-Z, 0-9 format, it displays as a square in Konquerer, and it won't allow me to import it off the DVD
<zaphy> amphi: well, thanks. Will try to switch on verbose mode or something
<holotone> how do I fix this?
<_jason> !+dapper
<thegladiator> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it, or use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Draconicus> jjjjjjj: There's a little X on the bottom right. That closes the tab. You can also just type /part.
<amphi> zaphy: I don't use kde at all, so I don't have much idea what kio is
<_jason> holotone: be sure to try #kubuntu, more people there know about konqueror probably
<jjjjjjj> ah... /part
<GTX> How do I lock an account on my ubuntu server so it only works with an certain ip address?
<thegladiator> dapper users , do you feel it is better than brezy ?
<jjjjjjj> i was doing leave
<holotone> Awesome, thank you _jason!
<thegladiator> i have no problems with breezy actualy
<amphi> zaphy: what happens if you run amarokapp ?
<Draconicus> jjjjjjj: It helps to know standard IRC commands. :)
<Draconicus> Damn. Missed him by a split second. :P
<linuxnewbie> so how can i get along with the x sever?
<linuxnewbie> what does it want from me?
<Dr_Willis> lol
<zaphy> amphi: it is not in path
<thegladiator> sorry but I could not find a link to download ISO of the dapper live cd
<thegladiator> flight 4 i.
<thegladiator> i.e
<amphi> zaphy: dunno - locate amarokapp?
<Draconicus> No "thank you" or "goodbye" or anything. I hate people like that.
<amphi> zaphy: has amarok ever worked for you?
<Dr_Willis> Flight 4 is out: http://tinyurl.com/s3vq8
<fraggsta> dapper WOULD be nice if dragging windows around the desktop wasn't incredly jerky
<Draconicus> jjjjjjj: Did you try it out in this channel? :P
<Dr_Willis> fraggsta,  hmm dident notice that.
<wastrel> leave is a standard irc command
<fraggsta> which I can't understand given that I'm using the nvidia driver, and have RenderAccel enabled
<zaphy> amphi: it did the last time i switched on this pc (1 week ago). You were right - it dies
<thegladiator> live cd Dr_Willis ?
<Draconicus> wastrel: It is? I've never heard of it...
<vinidomine> I'm having trouble with audio on my thinkpad IBM 600e.... anyone could please help?
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator,  no clue.. ive seen links to the live cd..  go search ubuntu homepage i guess.
<amphi> zaphy: without spawing tbird?
<amphi> *spawning
<wastrel> Draconicus:  /leave #channelname   always worked for me
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> can someone one send a screenshot of dapper ?
<fraggsta> Also, both the live CD and the installer completely misconfigured X for me, deciding that I had a random graphics chipset that I don't have.
<Draconicus> wastrel: Interesting... Even in other clients?
<zaphy> amphi: amarokapp did die with 'previous frame inside current frame'
<wastrel> yep
<zaphy> amphi: no tbird
<thegladiator> with basic stuff like nautilus open ?
<Draconicus> Lalalala... My dapper installation has gone to hell... Yippee. -_-
<jjjjjjj> anyone know gaim?
<thegladiator> jjjjjjj, no
<amphi> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<zaphy> amphi: sorry - there _is_ a tbird
<_jason> jjjjjjj: just ask
<amphi> zaphy: heh
<Draconicus> jjjjjjj: Wow. Just... wow...          Why don't you ask #gaim for help, this time?
<jjjjjjj> the faq didn't help me.... i accidently blocked someone and what the faq said to do dont work.. he still has a red x on the buddy list.
<zaphy> amphi: thanks - will ask in #amarok
<Draconicus> jjjjjjj: #gaim is your friend.
<jjjjjjj> thx
<amphi> jjjjjjj: the next version will implement the Remote Strangulation Protocol, and actually kill him
<jjjjjjj> (y)
<vinidomine> aka R S P
<pinklerose> anyone can help me about printers and ubuntu?
<Draconicus> amphi: Oooh.. I like the sound of THAT feature! :P
<amphi> Draconicus: many are waiting for an implementation
<linuxnewbie> so is there a special ubuntu live cd place as well where i could shine with my stupidity?
<_jason> ubotu: tell pinklerose about print
<amphi> linuxnewbie: here probably
<Dr_Willis> linuxnewbie,  huh?
<_jason> linuxnewbie: here will do just fine :)
<linuxnewbie> i cant get the live cd working
<linuxnewbie> last thing it said to me: gdk is display failed
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu wiki/forums are good place to start.
<linuxnewbie> all i saw was a blinking display of darkness
<kyle_> urrr
<pinklerose> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> pinklerose: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kyle_> wow
<kyle_> linux sucks
<St_Iron> yes pinklerose
<wastrel> yay
<kyle_> why did i install this
<kyle_> windows xp is better
<Seth> uh huh
<wastrel> kyle_:  i'm making macaroni & cheese for lunch
<kyle_> kool
<pinklerose> he gave me www adress who i known but idont found there info what i must to know
<kyle_> how do i get to play my dvds on this mess of a op
<wastrel> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<linuxnewbie> so how do i know which option to choose when the live cd asks me about video card driver for the x server?
<kyle_> thanx dude
<kbrooks> kyle_,
<kbrooks> lets see.
<pinklerose> i want to buy a new printer but i dont know wich one?
<kbrooks> so xp is better because it does not bundle a decent text editor?
<kos__> is there a way to make a local ubuntu repository?
<_jason> pinklerose: check linuxprinting.org, they have reviews.  hp is usually pretty good
<kyle_> man, this is all new to me
<kyle_> linux
<kyle_> it's a fucking mess
<kbrooks> so xp is better because it does not bundle a decent painting program, as opposed to MS Paint?
<kyle_> and hard to use
<HappyFool> heh
<pinklerose> ok, tell me what is *.ppd files?
<vinidomine> Linux is not for point and click-next-next-finish generation. If you want a OS that does it all behind your back... pay Bill Gates
<anto9us> pinklerose, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Draconicus> kyle_: Get used to it. Once you do, you'll never want to go back.
<HappyFool> kos__: take a look and dpkg-scanpackages, for starters
<_jason> kyle_: nah it's great.  Anything that is brand new to you is going to seem difficult
<thegladiator> what is the gnome version in breezy ?
<kbrooks> kyle_, do you think that xp bundles a DECENT text editor?
<zebraFusion> does apt-cache search search the repos or your current installed packages?
<kyle_> it's just all the plugins i have to install
<kyle_> it's a pain
<kyle_> i know xp sucks that's why i installed this
<vinidomine> kyle_,  seems to deserve windows 3.11
<HappyFool> zebraFusion: it searchs the package lists which are downloaded by 'apt-get update'
<Draconicus> Oh... You mean the w32codecs thing... It's not that hard. Legal issues, you know.
<kbrooks> kyle_, but its a pain to install macromedia flash!
<iBalo> zebraFusion: dpkg -l lists all installed packages
<kbrooks> kyle_, under windows, anyway.
<kyle_> i just don't get any of it yet
<kyle_> or where to go
<_jason> kyle_: of course, it's your first day.  Browse through help.ubuntu.com.  Other good places are wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<kbrooks> kyle_, its a pain to install a decent text editor, under windows.
<kyle_> i think my monitors in 60Hz cos my eyes are fucking up
<kyle_> lol
<vinidomine> Idont understand how people can COMPLAIN of FREE license software... its free for godsakes
<fraggsta> google can't help me, can ANYONE guess why window movement might be incredibly jerky in dapper?  I'm guessing it could be silkenmouse, but I can't find any way to disable it in xorg.conf
<Seth> kyle_: I doubt people are going to want to help someone that constantly whines and bitches
<thegladiator> what is the gnome version in breezy ?
<kbrooks> kyle_, i'm serious
<kbrooks> kyle_, if you want to talk more about winxp, please pm me...
<kyle_> how do i change the monitor hz
<kyle_> k
<Seth> kbrooks:  they have vi for windows?
<kyle_> how?
<kbrooks> kyle_, um, see the system window
<kbrooks> Seth, here i go: *rebuttal*
<iBalo> kyle_: read http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and rant in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> Seth:  vim has a 'doze version
<HappyFool> thegladiator: looks like 2.12
<anto9us> kyle_, this is not a complaint, just a suggestion, you'll receive a lot more help and a plethora of useful tips with just a minor attitude adjustment, no-one here owes you anything
<Seth> I know vi runs on windows it was a joke.
<thegladiator> thanks HappyFool
<kbrooks> Seth, VI IS NOT a decent text editor, esp.  not for people using windows.
<pinklerose> thanx for help. i read something and back again
<pinklerose> c u all
<vinidomine> that explains it all... guy cant even pm... so he is used to not think... typical windows lover... what a tool
<kbrooks> vinidomine, wtf?
<kbrooks> vinidomine, 1.
<vinidomine> lol
<kbrooks> he cant pm b/c he doesnt know how to
<vinidomine> kbrooks, forgive me
<kbrooks> 2. he can think
<_jason> and he isn't registered
<kbrooks> 3. typical windows lover? hmm...
<kbrooks> 4. a tool? he is a tool? hmmm, no way
<kyle_> is there like a msn chat
<kbrooks> kyle_, No.
<vinidomine> kbrooks,  ... your point of view... my point of view. But I'm cool with you.
<geneo93> msn is in gaim
<russellc> is there any way to switch default file managers from nautilus to something else?  (in this case, thunar)
<kbrooks> geneo93, Different. I think.
<kbrooks> kyle_, do you know what "proprietary" means?
<kyle_> how do i get my games to run on this linux
<geneo93> my daughter uses it to chat with her friends on msn
<kyle_> no
<Seth> kyle_ cedega
<kyle_> lol, why?
<fraggsta> oh noes
<kbrooks> proprietor: "owner"
<fraggsta> it's my wallpaper that's doing it :(
<GTX> How do I lock an account on my ubuntu server so it only works with an certain ip address?
<kbrooks> "Something proprietary is something exclusively owned by someone"
<Seth> gtx what kind of account?
<nickrud> kyle_, windows and linux use different software to run the machine, the games need to be built to use the different software. Cedega works around some of that
<anto9us> GTX, ssh logins?
<kyle_> kool
<kyle_> i'll check it out
<Ox0000> kyle_: but it doesn't work very well and it's not free
<kbrooks> kyle_, therefore - MSN chat can't be used on linux directly (like, you can't go to chat.msn.com)
<Guillermo> is there any program that makes sound enhancing, such as the tool found on itunes???
<kbrooks> kyle_, well, you can, but when you get to the chat room you choose, it just doesnt work.
<russellc> Guillermo: your mixer should have treble/bass sliders if thats what you're looking for
* iBalo throws a couple of fishes in <)))))<  <)))))<  <)))))<, for the trolls to play with
<anto9us> Guillermo, audacity will let you do all kinds of cool things to sound files
<kyle_> is there like a C++
<zebraFusion> I have a serious problem that's REALLY starting to get to me: I'll be typing rnadomly (AIM, Xchat) abd all assuden X will die and it will either restart automatically or it just put me back the command prompt, how can I unbind these commands - they're not in key shortcuts)
<kbrooks> kyle_, um.
<kyle_> i like making emulators
<vinidomine> kbrooks, you seem to be very helpfull. Do you know how to configure sound when the sound card shows on device manager?
<Guillermo> anto9us: no, not editing the file, it's kind of real-time filter to make the sound better
<kbrooks> kyle_, lets see if you are up to par on linux yet.
<Seth> kyle_... um gcc?
<kbrooks> vinidomine, No. Unfortunately... I'm deaf.
<kbrooks> Seth, hey, don't bombard him with junk.
<fraggsta> great, so having anything other than no nautilus background makes movement jerky.  Now what?
<anto9us> Guillermo, that depends on what you're using to play the file then, xmms has lots of plugins I do believe
<vinidomine> is that a true answer kbrooks ?
<kyle_> ???
<Ox0000> kyle_: open a terminal and type man g++
<geneo93> kyle_: qt designer does c, c++
<kbrooks> vinidomine, Honestly.
<vinidomine> ok
<kyle_> o
<vinidomine> sorry to hear that
<kbrooks> vinidomine, I'm serious. I have hearing aids (not in or even on, though)
<kyle_> i want to make a N64 emulator for linux
<nuxil> hello gents
<zaphy> amphi: for the record, deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok helped
<jjjjjjj> oh that's just great... the dapper cd is 680mb and i only have a 650mb cdrw.
<vinidomine> I thought for a min you were being sarcastic... sorry bro
<Guillermo> serioulsy.. can someone help me with the sound filters? is there EAX avaiable?
<kbrooks> vinidomine, oh, and ... (avoiding negativity) i'm physically limited to my wheelchair.
<yabo_> i have a problem, when i try to bind a port, i have an error: "Bind: Cannot assign requested address"
<russellc> Guillermo: no i believe not
<yabo_> can anyone help me?
<Draconicus> kbrooks: I'm already registered at Launchpad, but I'm not familiar with how to report bugs... I've only figured out how to view existing ones. How do I report one, if you don't mind telling me?
<vinidomine> kbrooks, agreed
<kbrooks> Draconicus, hang on a sec.
<kyle_> urrr
* vinidomine cooking something... brb
<kbrooks> kyle_, umm
<Draconicus> kbrooks: I suppose "file a bug about a package" would do it. :P
<kbrooks> lets go slow here, kyle_
<Guillermo> thanks everyone, I'll continue searching
<kbrooks> kyle_, what exactly do you want to do in ubuntu apart from writing a emulator?
<kyle_> make tunes, like in a cubase like sequencer
<kbrooks> kyle_, ?
<kbrooks> kyle_, "make tunes"?
<Draconicus> kyle_: For audio mixing and sequencing, try audacity.
<zebraFusion> how can I install gtk1.0?
<kyle_> yes
<kbrooks> music?
<tallmf> how do I give myself root privileges?
<Draconicus> zebraFusion: You don't want to do that.
<nuxil> i have a Q?.. i need to make a initscript.. well i have make one.. so heres my Q.. to be able to start the initscript at boot i need to do: ln /etc/ini.d/script /etc/rc3.d/S99script ?and must the link has the exacr name as the script in /etc/init.d ??
<Seth> tallmf: sudo
<anto9us> kyle_, there's one called rosegarden
<kyle_> that's more of a wave editor
<kyle_> does it support VST
<zebraFusion> Draconicus, k... For nmap 4.01's frontend it requires GTK, but, I guess I don't need it afterall :P
<kbrooks> zebraFusion, Why?
<kbrooks> zebraFusion, GTK, GTK+
<Draconicus> kyle_: audacity exports to any format you need, with the right codecs installed. I don't know if it supports VST. Rosegarden is primarily for midis, but will also mix audio much like Anvil Studio for Windows.
<kbrooks> look carefully
<nuxil> anyone?
<kbrooks> GTK == GTK 1.0
<kbrooks> GTK+ == GTK 2.0
<kyle_> i'll check them out
<tallmf> seth: sudo what?
<Smelly_Kat> hey guys, quick Q - I've got my desktop on ubuntu and my laptop on SuSE and I wanna connect my laptop to the net via my desktop..
<kbrooks> kyle_, do you know how to install packages?
<nuxil> did i get things right with that init stuff?
<Seth> tallmf: sudo <command>
<fdr> hello... when I insert a blank dvd I am given the option to burn it from nautilus... can I also use nautilus to blank again a previously-written dvd+rw? thank you
<Smelly_Kat> any ideas how to set up connection sharing
<kyle_> no
<Draconicus> kyle_: Please note that Rosegarden will require the KDE base to be installed, so it'll require a number of other packages. They're all automatically installed through Synaptic, though.
<kbrooks> kyle_, NO?!?
<mementor> is firefox broken in dapper?
<iBalo> Smelly_Kat: you have to tell the lappie to use the LAN-IP of your desktop as a gateway
<kyle_> what is KDE
<Smelly_Kat> ah ok, thanks iBalo
<Draconicus> kyle_: Go to the Applications menu, then System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager.
<kbrooks> kyle_, Well, now's the time to take you through the wiki. See AddingRepositoriesHowto: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nuxil> hmm
<tallmf> seth: Im trying to copy a file into the "lib" file and it won;t let me..so what exactly should I do?
<Stc> hello
<anto9us> Smelly_Kat, firestarter will let you configure internet connection sharing
<Draconicus> kyle_: KDE is an alternative Window Manager (GUI) for Linux. It's different from GNOME, which is the default. Don't worry about it. It's not important.
<tallmf> I should mention tha tI just installed Linux for the first ime ever
<Stc> gnomebacker error Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<Smelly_Kat> I'm not a fan of firestarter anto9us
<Smelly_Kat> I found the damn thing blocked *everytthing*
* Smelly_Kat prefers using iptables via the terminal
<kbrooks> Smelly_Kat, um. so fix it.
<curley_sue> iBalo, Ciao again... I'm sure u r not as disappointed as I am :-D  .... it didn't work. still neither NTFS nor the FAT32 appear in places menu...
* Smelly_Kat reinstalls firestarter
<iBalo> Hmm.i have this in my playground dapper install, too... wasN#t looking for a fix up to now
<Chris_Tucker> are there any apps out there available in .deb format that will do text-to-speech for some things? like say what time it is?
<nuxil> i have a Q?.. i need to make a initscript.. well i have make one.. so heres my Q.. to be able to start the initscript at boot i need to do: ln /etc/ini.d/script /etc/rc3.d/S99script ?and must the link has the exacr name as the script in /etc/init.d ??
<Draconicus> kbrooks: Launchpad only has "Ubuntu" in its selection. How do I specify a Dapper bug?
<kyle_> OpenGL, DirectX, um, what does linux use
<JL0gik> what is the name of the c++ channel?
<_jason> JL0gik: ##c++
<nuxil> #c++
<[cro] smiley> does gaim support voice chat?
<drfoz> <[cro] smiley> nope
<nuxil> for god sake dosent anyone know this init stuff
<djp> kyle, if you use a 3d accelerated graphics card, opengl
<kyle_> k
<kbrooks> kyle_, directx is proprietary. linux can use opengl
<Gargoyle> Hello
<_jason> nuxil: I think you use update-rc.d to make the links
<thegladiator> kyle_, did you read http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm , very interesting
<kyle_> yes
<[cro] smiley> is there a way to search users in gnomemeeting, or I have to know IP myself?
<thegladiator> can someone show a screenshot of dapper ?
<[cro] smiley> and is there an alternative voice chat program
<_jason> !dapper
<kyle_> i'm starting to get it a bit better
<anto9us> Chris_Tucker, check out System | Preferences | Assistive Technologies
<nuxil> _jason, i dont wanna use that
<nuxil> _jason, i wanna do it manualy
<drfoz> <[cro] smiley> skype works good
<nuxil> i wanna learn how it works
<Solilo> thegladiator: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=582&slide=3&title=ubuntu+linux+6.04+alpha+4+screenshots
<Gargoyle> My PC has never worked so hard!
<thegladiator> i am looking for a screenshot
<[cro] smiley> thanx
<thegladiator> thanks
<Gargoyle> Installing on 3 virtual machines at the same time! :)
<_jason> thegladiator: the wiki page on dapper has screenshots
<nuxil> brbr ther isnt much help here.. ;(
<thegladiator> thank you _jason
<_jason> nuxil: you would read man update-rc.d to see how it works
<nuxil> _jason but i sayd i wanna do it manualy
<_jason> nuxil: right... but you are asking how things get named.  man update-rc.d explains it
<Bergcube> I have a couple of questions regarding swap.  I've read some experts saying swap shoud be twice the size of RAM.  Whereas other expert says swap should be twice the size of RAM, but even so not exceeding 512 MegaByte.  I personally think the last makes most sence.  But would really like you gurus to show me the correct path.
<Smelly_Kat> I've just reinstalled firestarter and its blocking soooo much stuff
<Smelly_Kat> argh!
<nuxil> _jason ok but what runlevel is the proper one? is 3 the right one?
<curley_sue> iBalo,  any ideas?
<_jason> nuxil: I think so
<HappyFool> 2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<HappyFool> err, that is, the default runlevel is 2
<_jason> ah
<Bergcube> My other question regarding swap is: Given a computer with two physical harddrives.  Should each harddrive have a swap-partition, or is one for the entire installation enough?  If one is enough, shoulkd it rather be on the same physical disc as / or on the other one?
<nuxil> ahh that figuer why it wount start up
<St_Iron> bye
<amphi> Bergcube: depends - I have 1.5gb ram, and 2gb swap, but that's for swsusp
<Zoroaster> after updating my kernel, now VMware does not run
<zebraFusion> How do I install GTK++?
<MisterN> zebraFusion: *guess* apt-get install libgtkmm-dev
<zebraFusion> MisterN, is that all?
<MisterN> zebraFusion: this is just a quick guess
<zebraFusion> We'll see if you're right ;)
<zebraFusion> How large are the HDs on the repos?
<zebraFusion> To contain all these files...
<Bergcube> amphi~  is swsusp software suspension of the computer, not unlike sleep or hibernate?
<southern> !info cups
<southern> !info cupsd
<djp> nuxil, i use a script at boot. to get it working i copied the script to /etc/init.d, gave the script execute permissions and ran the command update-rc.d foo defaults
<nickrud> !info cupsys
<ubotu> cupsys: (Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server), section net, is optional. Version: 1.1.23-10ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 8752 kB, Installed size: 15956 kB
<southern> th
<curley_sue> iBalo, still here?
<southern> x
<Draconicus> kbrooks: Launchpad only has "Ubuntu" in its selection. How do I specify a Dapper bug?
<iBalo> Does anyone know this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9210 The fonts are fsck'd up, but when i hover over them with the mouse they'llrestore to normal
<kyle_> yo, is there anything i should be change in my computers BIOS or not
<amphi> Bergcube: yeah, suspend to disk, aka hibernate
<fdr> how do I blank a DVD+RW with my ubuntu? I tried with the command line cdrecord, it says that it lacks dvd+rw support...
<iBalo> curley_sue: sorry, i thing that's a bug or misconf, i can't help you further :-(
<thegladiator> Xgl etc willbe available in dapper ?
<Bergcube> amphi~  Ok, good.  If we select NOT to care about that.  Will 512 work as an upper limit, or should one always go for more swap than RAM?
<thegladiator> i hear it is stunning , even better than Vista's or MAC OS  looks
<Chris_Tucker> are there any apps out there available in .deb format that will do text-to-speech for some things? like say what time it is?
<strannik> hello..
<thegladiator> novell xgl I mean
<linuxnewbie> hello. im back and testing the live cd now
<strannik> what is the best way to add an application to execute at startup for example gdesklets
<strannik> ?????
<southern> is there any usable cups printer setup tutorial
<southern> ?
<xdavidek> hi all
<thegladiator> linuxnewbie, dapper or breezy ?
<strannik> add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisk.sh?
<nickrud> strannik, system-preferences-session, startup tab
<linuxnewbie> 5.10 as far as i know
<thegladiator> novells Xgl  will be available in dapper ?
<anto9us> Chris_Tucker, yes, have you looked at enabling assistive technologies?
<linuxnewbie> i think its breezy, isnt it_
<Meuro> lo pplz.  i think i have spent nearly 9hrs trying to install ubuntu and it hasnt worked.  i was on here last nite and got some good suggestions but nothing worked.  i have checked the disks i downloaded with checksums, i did a memtest, i have turned off acpi and apci at when boot from install disk.  nothing seems to work.  it always freezes on the installing/ configuring bit right at the...
<curley_sue> iBalo where can I post this (ubuntu bug report)?
<kyle_> using this is so frustrating
<Meuro> ...very end of the process.  typically 70 something %.  my hardware is: amd64 3400, foxconn mobo, 1024ram and samsung 80gb sata hdd.  any ideas?
<nickrud> thegladiator, it's in the dapper repos
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<thegladiator> great , it requires graphics cards ?
<linuxnewbie> my live cd couldnt start totem movie player. "the video output is in use by another application/..
<k31th> Hello all
<strannik> nickrud: thanks!
<nickrud> thegladiator, it needs a reasonably fast machine and video card
<nickrud> thegladiator, 3d card, that is
<thegladiator> thanks
<linuxnewbie> who is using my video output?
<fraggsta> you are?
<nickrud> me
<linuxnewbie> so i cant test totem?
<thegladiator> have you tried it nickrud ?
<iBalo> curley_sue: read through the hal and dbus-docs first... and maybe do a 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' first. Chances are it's not a bug, but somet screw'd up confih file
<[cro] smiley> how to install skype?
<nickrud> thegladiator, I tried it from cvs a while ago, but not recently
<thegladiator> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<xdavidek> i installed badger and then updated kernel. my integrated sound worked. then i updated gstreamer* and my sound card is working only at start up splash screen. can anybody tell me, what i need to do to make my sound card working again?
<thegladiator> thanks
<Bergcube> Forgive me for repeating myself....  My other question regarding swap is: Given a computer with two physical harddrives.  Should each harddrive have a swap-partition, or is one for the entire installation enough?  If one is enough, shoulkd it rather be on the same physical disc as / or on the other one?
<nickrud> thegladiator, um, actually that wasn
<thegladiator> [cro] smiley, see what ubotu has to say
<nickrud> 't xgl, it was wobbly windows with some other stuff, i've forgotten exactly
<iBalo> Bergcube: two swaps is better, rule of thumb 1.5 to 2.5 x Ram
<thegladiator> I see , did you enjoy it ?
<nickrud> thegladiator, I had a slow machine and slow opengl; it was pretty tho
<thegladiator> i see
<DougTheSlug> hey, i've got a question about apache config and modperl on ubuntu... anyone available here to help?
<k31th> wahoo upgrades
<thegladiator> http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/ for ppl who want to know abt xgl , its in dapper repo also
<Bergcube> iBalo~  Thanks for your input.  But thse days 512, 1 gig or even more RAM is not uncommon.  So howcome some experts keep saying swap never needs to be bigger than 512 Megs?
<DougTheSlug> well, I'll fire this out anyways, cause it's been stumping me
<thegladiator> Bergcube, better be on the safe side is what I see, most ppl also have big hdd these days
<thegladiator> so it would harm if you put aside a gig , but not sure if it is really necessary
<thegladiator> not*
<MurraySW> Hey guys!
<iBalo> Coz that's the way it is :-) I have 512M Ram and 2x 384M swap, but hardly use more than 20M of the swap under any condition
<linuxnewbie> when using live cd how can i see if music player is working. how can i find my music files on my harddrive?
<nm> it's pointless to have more than 1gb of swap
<MurraySW> Anyone know why I can't backup my Transporter 2 DVD?  Dvd::Rip's log file reads...
<nm> in almost any OS
<nm> including linux and all windows versions out to date
<nickrud> metzen, I have 512M ram, a 512M swap, and use about 20-30% usually
<Bergcube> thegladiator~  Ah, but here is the rub:  Do we know that the kernel is ABLE to utilise more than 512 Mbyte RAM?  Or is there a built-in limit / cut-off somewhere?
<Solilo> Could someone explain what the 'PR' column in top represents?
<nickrud> foiled by tab completion again
<DougTheSlug> I had modperl working on a server up at school (myself and 3 other students are the admin).  over the weekend, with no config done the server, properly working scripts now do absolutely nothing.
<fraggsta> Bergcube: Yes, no.
<nickrud> Bergcube, I *know* 1G works
<thegladiator> i am not considered to be an authority on swap sorry :)
<MurraySW> Question: In the "commands" tab of DVDRip, all of the "player" features fail because it is looking for either Xine or Mplayer.  How do I change it to do the same thing, but with Totem?
<xdavidek> i installed badger and then updated kernel. my integrated sound worked. then i updated gstreamer* and my sound card is working only at start up splash screen. can anybody tell me, what i need to do to make my sound card working again?
<Bergcube> Good!  Then you people have answered both my questions on swap.  Thanks a lot!
<pm> happy doughnut everybody!
<poningru> Bergcube: the kernel can handle upto 2gigs iirc if 32bit
<demetrios> Hi, can anyone tell me why after make a custom kernel that pro/wireless 2200BG does not exist
<poningru> and more if compiled for 64bit
<DougTheSlug> so apache now does some weird behaviour.  (1) if the script is destined to fail (ie: explicit die command within the script) the script will die and te error.log will be appended accordingly (2) if the script should run (ie: $perl script.pl works) then apache simply sends out the file script.pl, and the file comes out empty
<[cro] smiley> need help with skype:  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<[cro] smiley>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<Bergcube> poningru~  I see.
* thegladiator has to study bbl
<fraggsta> [cro] smiley: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<HappyFool> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<demetrios> ayone experience loss of pro/wireless 2200BG after custom kernel
<curley_sue> iBalo, I belive u told me to uninstall hwdb (which is needed for ubuntu-desktop), here's what I get when I try to install ubuntu -desktop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9211
<curley_sue> Is there anyone who can help with a configuration problem?
<curley_sue> neither NTFS nor the FAT32 appear in places menu...
<curley_sue> here's what I get when I try to install ubuntu -desktop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9211
<MurraySW> Anyone know how to use dvd::rip?  Message me...I seem to have everthing configured, but when I hit "rip" nothing happens...
<kyle_> this linux is going to take me a while to understand, lol
<_jason> kyle_: that's the fun part
<vellu> anyone succeeded to get Gstreamer0.10 to work?
<kyle_> i'm liking it so far
<curley_sue> MurrayS I use GnomeBaker (a gui software which burns CDs and DVDs well)
<kyle_> there's a lot i can fuck around with
<linuxnewbie> using live cd - how can i listen to my audio files that are on my hard drive?
<kyle_> there is one thing though
<_jason> linuxnewbie: ntfs?
<linuxnewbie> yes
<kyle_> why can't it read my dvds?
<_jason> linuxnewbie: you have to mount it, do you know how?
<linuxnewbie> no i dont
<_jason> kyle_: did you install libdvdcss?
<kyle_> how?
<_jason> ubotu: tell linuxnewbie about ntfs
<_jason> ubotu: tell kyle_ about dvd
<nickrud> kyle_, try working your way through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it'll get you set up for a variety of media
<kyle_> nope, it loaded totem movie player
<_jason> kyle_: did you get a private message?
<kyle_> i don't think so
<southern> I'm trying to add hp printer to cups
<_jason> kyle_: check, it tells you how to install libdvdcss
<southern> but it says authorization failed
<southern> ???
<southern> pls help
<tallmf> how do I give myself root priveleges
<tallmf> Sodu is not working
<_jason> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tallmf> there has got to be an easier way
<AskHL> Perhaps sudo works better
<_jason> tallmf: what do you mean by ``not working''
<Guardiann> :)
<fraggsta> tallmf: "sudo passwd", if you REALLY want to be able to log in as root :)
<curley_sue> Is there anyone who can help with a configuration problem?
<southern> how can I enable root?
<curley_sue> neither NTFS nor the FAT32 appear in places menu...
<vellu> HEY! Anyone succeeded to get Gstreamer0.10 to work as the GS0.8 stinks!!!
<southern> and after disable?
<tallmf> well....maybe "too fucking hard to comprehend" is a better way to say that
<alex_____> if I want make a copy of the original dvd which have protection how can I do it?\
<wastrel> sudo su
<tallmf> excuse the language but this is frustrating as hell
<AskHL> southern, there's a guide somewhere on the ubuntuforums, but "sudo su" is basically equivalent
<nickrud> southern, sudo -i is recommended
<kyle_> i'm on that link but i don't know where to go to
<_jason> tallmf: you want to run a command with suepruser privileges you just put sudo in front, like so: sudo nano, that's pretty easy.  If you want a root terminal, instead just do: sudo -s
<mastastev> hallo
<_jason> kyle_: what link?
<kyle_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<alex_____> if I want make a copy of the original dvd which have protection how can I do it?
<Taker> Does anyone want to play kwin4 over the internet?
<mastastev> hy, kann mir wer helfen?
<MisterN> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Taker> MisterN: schie los
<_jason> kyle_: open a terminal, accessories > terminal
<zebraFusion> I have a serious problem that's REALLY starting to get to me: I'll be typing rnadomly (AIM, Xchat) abd all assuden X will die and it will either restart automatically or it just put me back the command prompt, how can I unbind these commands - they're not in key shortcuts)
<MisterN> Taker: ?
<kyle_> k
<Taker> MisterN: yes?
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  ctrl-alt-backspace is the only thing i can think that would do that.
<MisterN> Taker: <Taker> MisterN: schie los
<thegladiator> is there a nautilus plugin for xmms ? something like right click enque
<_jason> kyle_: now enter: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<southern> CUPS
<Taker> MisterN: Don`t you want to play kwin4 vs me?
<southern> CUPS
<southern> CUPS
<zebraFusion> wastrel, I'm aware of that command but I'm absolutely sure it's not it
<MisterN> Taker: i uninstalled kde-libs some time ago
<zebraFusion> It's whne I'm doing casual typing...
<southern> I can't authorize in cups!
<southern> why????
<zebraFusion> Maybe backspace with shift, or something.
<nickrud> southern, are you trying to use the web interface at localhost:631?
<kyle_> got it, thanx
<Taker> MisterN: If there is a gnome-clone for this game?
<nitrix> hi
<_jason> kyle_: you know what to do now?
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  your gnome keybindings are in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<kyle_> yes
<southern> yes
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  dunno other wm's
<kyle_> i think
<thegladiator> is there a nautilus plugin for xmms ? something like right click enque stuffy? i'd like to have the enque feature
<southern> I tried
<tallmf> so what is the password I enter again to get root privileges
<_jason> kyle_: okay, well just ask if you get stuck
<tallmf> ?
<kyle_> k
<thegladiator> embedded with nautilus
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  maybe helpful  http://davesource.com/Solutions/20050105.Control_Alt_Delete_Disable.html
<cradek> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<MisterN> Taker: i'll start "Vier gewinnt"
<viller> hi
<_jason> kyle_: have you learned about synaptic?
<tallmf> I forgot who gave it to me
<kyle_> a bit
<viller> i have an app, but it's just in a folder, it's not installed
<nickrud> southern, type this in a terminal: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart . Then try again
<southern> i go to "Do Administration Tasks" and after password says Authorization failed Retry???
<kenneth> I use Ubuntu 5.10 and I have installed the "make" (apt-get install make). But every time I write "make" I get this messege: gcc -DLinux -g -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE
<kenneth> -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -c -o kissd.o kissd.c
<kenneth> make: gcc: Command nat found
<kenneth> make: *** [kissd.o]  faull 127
<kyle_> i really want to get into this linux
<tallmf> I jsut want to move a file into a folder and it says I dont have permission
<_jason> tallmf: sudo <command>, or sudo -s, your user password
<thegladiator> viller, what sort o application ? deb package ?
<tallmf> so its not a command really
<viller> i want to create a script or something to /usr so I could open the app by typing it's name in the terminal, how do i do that?
<cradek> !build-essentials
<ubotu> cradek: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cradek> !build-essential
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<nickrud> southern, ubuntu disabled the web interface to cups, that will reenable it
<cradek> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<cradek> haha
<thegladiator> viller, shell script ?
<cradek> there it is
<_jason> tallmf: what directory are you trying to move?
<viller> thegladiator: yes
<kenneth> thanks
<Organs> Er, hey....I've got a question about the installation process not covered on the website.
<thegladiator> viller, do you intend to make it work from the terminal or from the X , i.e nautilus ?
<thegladiator> nautilus lets you create launchers
<viller> how?
<[cro] smiley> please help: skype says: Problem with sound device
<_jason> Organs: you can just ask and if someone knows they will help you
<thegladiator> viller, can you temme what sort of a pp is this ?
<southern> nickrud
<southern> i did it
<Organs> Sounds like a plan.  What mirror should I use to download packages for ubuntu?
<viller> thegladiator: i know what's a launcher, but which command is for executeing?
<Organs> The default mirror doesn't work.
<southern> what user: root password: ???
<thegladiator> viller, in the dektop right click , creat launcher and give the necessary command for that
<nickrud> southern, now log in with your own username and password
<zebraFusion> If I have sshd installed, where would my ssh config be?
<zebraFusion> located...
<wastrel> suddenly mozilla is displaying pdf's for me - how do i tell it not to do this, it used to pop up a dialog asking what i wanted it to do
<thegladiator> viller, in case of launchers you can just click and it is executed
<thegladiator> viller, but what sort of app is this , normally how do you run it ?
<southern> NICKRUD!!!! THANK YouU
<wastrel> zebraFusion:  most stuff like that is in /etc  /etc/ssh/
<southern> :))))
<thegladiator> viller, you go to the folder and click what?
<kyle_> what are the chances that my drivers are installed, cos i think my monitor's in 60Hz, my eyes are spazing
<viller> thegladiator: blender.bin
<drfoz> [cro] smiley  did it work once then quit? or not at all
<nickrud> southern, yw, I gacked when I first saw that :631 was disabled
<viller> thegladiator: well it's just blender in nautilus
<[cro] smiley> drfoz, not at all
<thegladiator> viller, alright viller normally you just go into the directory and go to cmd line and type ./blender.bin right ?
<[cro] smiley> drfoz, but my mic forks fine
<[cro] smiley> *works
<viller> thegladiator: yes
<nickrud> kyle_, try System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<[cro] smiley> drfoz, can u call me?
<thegladiator> viller, and now what do you want to achieve ?
<kyle_> sorted
<thegladiator> viller, i am unclear as to what you want to achieve , you want to tun it with a click or something ?
<thegladiator> run*
<viller> i want to run it by just typing blender
* pianoboy3333 wants to know where to run
<kyle_> what file system does this linux use
<drfoz> [cro] smiley i know i had problems before if ii use the voice recorder then try to use skype
<nickrud> kyle_, ext3 by default
<thegladiator> hmmmm ... you can creat  a shell for that in /usr/bin
<thegladiator> if I am not mistaken...
<thegladiator> whats the full qualified name of the dirrcoty viller ?
<thegladiator> i will create a shell for you
<kyle_> how long does it take to learn this OS
<kyle_> and do i need to make bios changes
<pianoboy3333> kyle_: not that long, need help?
<nickrud> a lifetime ;)
<pianoboy3333> kyle_: bios changes for what?
<viller> thegladiator: i figured out that i can just type the path to the file in launcher properties
<viller> thegladiator: thanks anyway
<thegladiator> kyle_, slowly you will start to learn
<kyle_> what the fuck am i talking about
<thegladiator> its not about learning actually
<thegladiator> its abour getting used
<sdh> kyle_: good question
<Bandit> amazing
<pianoboy3333> Is there some ubuntu or other site where I can get information on ubuntu news? Like if Dapper Flight 4 comes out, is there a page that info will be posted on?
<thegladiator> viller, np that was simple enuf
<kyle_> i'm having fun not knowing what i'm doing
<tallmf> guys..I am jus ttrying to move a file into my HD and it says that I do not have permission
<tallmf> is this a "root user" issue?
<abhiubuntu> not able to play mp3 on xmms ,ubuntu.any help?
<kyle_> i wish i knew why i formated my harddrive to install linux
<tallmf> this is NOT ntfs formatte3d
<kyle_> i like been random
<djp> anyone know why when i click on an .m3u link in firefox, nothing happens? it appears that rhythmbox is the default player for .m3u files... is that correct and if so, why won't it play the stream?
<abhiubuntu> not able to play mp3 on xmms ,ubuntu.any help?
<Madeye> guys, How to send files from PC to phone with bluetooth? I can send from Phone to PC, but I couldn't find out how to send from pc to phone
<_jason> tallmf: from where and to where are you moving the file
<klippo> hello. im running dapper. and it gives me a really high load. 1.00 in idle. and running w or who i cannot see users inlogged.. why is that
<HappyFool> pianoboy3333: you can subscribe to a mailing list. (ubuntu-announce springs to mind: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/). Also check out fridge.ubuntu.com (weird pics...)
<Mabus06> How do I install a package and all of it's dependencies on a computer without the internet? I have an ubuntu machine available with a cd burner, is it possible for me to burn it all onto a cd (or usb drive) and put it on the other? And also, how do I find out what packages are dependant?
<Mabus06> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<klippo> hello. im running dapper. and it gives me a really high load. 1.00 in idle. and running w or who i cannot see users inlogged.. why is that
<djp> Madeye, i gather you are using gnome-bluetooth?
<_jason> Mabus06: to your second question: apt-cache depends packagename
<kyle_> PARTY
<nickrud> Mabus06, apt-zip may help
<Madeye> djp, yes
<mzuverink> Are there any blog installing software packages on the Ubuntu Repo's, or if not can someone recommend one that I can install just for a specific user?
<djp> Madeye, i have created a launcher on my desktop, which allows me to drag files onto it and they are then sent to my phone.
<Madeye> djp, can I have it ?
<Mabus06> nickrud: apt-zip?
<nickrud> mzuverink, try apt-cache search blog in a terminal; there's a bunch
<[cro] smiley> drfoz, can u try to call me (my nick is smi13y)
<mzuverink> nickrud:thqnks
<[cro] smiley> drfoz, please
<Mabus06> _jason: thanks
<nickrud> Mabus06, a package that's designed for exactly what you want: get dependencies, and download on another machine (dapper has this built into synaptic, I hear)
<djp> Madeye, just right click on your desktop and click on create launcher. name it what you like and point it to /usr/bin/gnome-obex-send
<southern> nickrud: my printer is on lpt, what do I have to write to "Location" field when I "Add New Printer"?
<Mabus06> nickrud, so sudo apt-get apt-zip? or is apt-zip part of apt?
<djp> Madeye, if you want an icon for it, i use /usr/share/gnome-bluetooth/pixmaps/blueradio-48.png
<nickrud> Mabus06, apt-get apt-zip
<Mabus06> and then, apt-zip packagename ?
<nickrud> southern, Location is physical location (like an office)
<southern> :D
<curley_sue> HELP! my mounted partitions do not appear any longer on the Desktop nor in Places menu (
<Madeye> djp, thank you!
<Madeye> :D
<djp> what is the default player for m3u files?
<nickrud> Mabus06, pretty much: you do have to do some setup. I hate pointing you at the man page, but it's been a long time since I've used
<djp> Madeye, no probs
<djp> glad i could help for a change! ;)
<nickrud> djp, right click an m3u file, and check properties->open with. The radio button defines the default app.
<fletch33> could someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9212 and tell me how to know or what i may be missing. i am installing a .deb package and i have to assume it will not run now because i am missing dependencies. do you think this is the case and if so how do i fix it.  thanks
<djp> nickrud, ok thanks. by default rhythmbox appears to be set, however if i open the m3u with that, rhythmbox opens but nothing else happens
* thegladiator bbl
<nickrud> djp, do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<kyle_> how come when i download something it doesn't work (like .deb .rpm)
<danychouinard> How do I set the name of a printer under 5.10 and gnome?
<danychouinard> I mean, with the GUI
<fletch33> kyle_,  did you install it
<khan_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<drfoz> <kyle_> do you use apt-get to install things?
<nickrud> kyle_, rpm's will never work (ubuntu not an rpm based system) and debs are installed by typing sudo dpkg -i <file> (not recommended)
<djp> nickrud, yes
<kyle_> what do i use then
<nickrud> djp, then I'm not sure why it wouldn't. I'd just install beep-media-player and make it the default ;)
<fletch33> nickrud,  did you happen to catch the post i just made here and if so maybe you could give me some advice
<djp> nickrud, this is the link i am clicking on... http://magnatune.com/artists/albums/thursdaygroup-first/hifi.m3u. does it work for you?
<fletch33> nickrud, i installed a deb but i cant get it fired up
<nickrud> fletch33, I looked at that, but I do not understand python
<_jason> fletch33: what is that that you are running?
<variable> how can i make ubuntu just reload all the usb devices that are in? because sometimesit just stops seeing stuff?
<[cro] smiley> drfoz, thanx again ;)
<fletch33> nickrud,  bitpim it is a tool for communicating with LG cell phones
<nickrud> djp, I get a blank firefox window
<Mersault> what distinguishes ubuntu server from regular ubuntu. I mean, I get the idea, but I'm having trouble finding details. mostly, I'm looking to use ubuntu as the base for a mythtv box, but I want to minimize the system resources used by the distro itself.
<fletch33> nickrud,  it is the only thing keeping me from not using windows at all
<djp> nickrud, hmm
<_jason> fletch33: the error is that libtiff.so.3 is missing, now lucky for you the repos only have libtiff.so.4
<drfoz> [cro] smiley yup.... have fun man
<nickrud> fletch33, _jason seems to know much more than I about that
<pianoboy3333> Is there some ubuntu or other site where I can get information on ubuntu news? Like if Dapper Flight 4 comes out, is there a page that info will be posted on?
<fletch33> _jason,  so what do ya think i can do
<fletch33> nickrud, thanks
<kyle_> what's apt-get
<_jason> kyle_: synaptic is a gui for apt-get basically
<fletch33> kyle_,  i have felt your pain. i suggest that you read as much as possible and then like me you still wont know much :)
<_jason> fletch33: is that the latest release they have?
<nickrud> kyle_, apt-get is the mother of all tools for installing software
<fletch33> _jason,  yes it just came out
<we2by_> !internet radio
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, we2by_
<we2by_> !internetradio
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, we2by_
<danychouinard> Am I supposed to be able to set the name of my printers under gnome?
<fletch33> _jason,  i had to alien it from a rpm
<kiran_> hi, just wanted to install flash plugin for firefox, but it says that the installer does not support my x86_64 architecture.
<bigmoe> anyone here uses fuse to write to the ntfs partition
<kyle_> do i have it
<we2by_> what program do I use to listen to internet radio?
<nickrud> we2by_, streamtuner is a good tool
<kyle_> on this linux thing
<danychouinard> FLash is not available for 64bit beast
<_jason> fletch33: you are probably better off asking on their forums before I go telling you bad things to do
<kyle_> or do i need to download it (some how)
<kbrooks> kyle_, you do have apt-get ...
<bigmoe> i wanted to mount this partition but i could not
<nickrud> kyle_, you have it
<nickrud> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<bigmoe> i installed fuse by apt-get
<fletch33> _jason,  i have with no luick with help for ubu
<nickrud> kyle_, see that ubotu link above for apt-get info
<kiran_> danychouinard, does it mean i cant't open flash sites on my machine :s?
<kyle_> k
<lucasvo> !opengl
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lucasvo
<kbrooks> kiran_, you can, but it involves too much
<danychouinard> Kiran, basicly yes.  I remerber some info on ubuntu site, lemme look
<nickrud> kyle_ : you have a lot of reading to do. The learning curve is steep, but manageable
<bigmoe> can anyone help
<curley_sue> HELP! my mounted partitions do not appear any longer on the Desktop nor in Places menu
<kbrooks> nickrud, learning curve?
<kyle_> all i want is for it to read dvds
<_jason> kyle_: you added the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<Swiff> I have this mplayer plugin in mozilla how do I set it to play mpgs?
<kbrooks> nalioth once said that you have to work for it if you want it
<kyle_> i think i added it to something else
<nickrud> kbrooks, nalioth is correct, once again :)
<kbrooks> _jason, give him the guide.
<kyle_> um, i think i'm retarded
<kbrooks> kyle_, no, you're not.
<Swiff> Kyle how dare you steal my name (0_o) lol
<ecen> hello, im new to linux. i think i succesfully installed ubuntu 5.10 but when i start the computer it just ask the login and password and then it stays on the console. it never loads a graphical interface. is there something wrong? do i have to typa something to enter the graphical interface?
<kbrooks> kyle_: you were once new to windows.
<Swiff> Kyle its my property :P
<pianoboy3333> Is there an ubuntu news site with recent updates?
<Swiff> the name haha
<wastrel> curley_sue:  see if you have gnome-volume-manager running?
<tallmf> GUYS-am I able to jsut click and drag a file into a folder or do I always have to go into the command prompt to do this?
<danychouinard> kiran_  look here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28flash%29
<kyle_> i've been using it since the3.1 days
<OmegaAlpha> hey, anyone know why my synaptic updates keeps popping up wanting me to install 'gnu tar update'
<kyle_> & dosshell
<Swiff> Kyle I mean retarted duh
<_jason> fletch33: you should post on the forums, some people mention bitpim working so they can probably tell you what they did
<k31th> guys, i have apache isntalled... i need to run php applications from my web server what do i need to install ? atm i only have libapache-mod-php4 installed
<nm> anyone know how i can change the default permissions of files when they're uploaded by authenticated users to my vsftpd
<nm> ?
<wastrel> OmegaAlpha:  there's an update available for tar
<mamefan> what command do I use to reconfigure a package?
<kbrooks> Swiff, the "k" in "kbrooks" means "kyle"...
<kiran_> tnx danychouinard
<Swiff> o thats cool thanx
<bigmoe> one question where is the device name when i want to mount it is /media/hda1 or others
<curley_sue> wastrel, it does (I have them mounted only they appear only under /media and not as they supposed to under places)
<Swiff> anyone know how to set mozilla mplayer to play mpegs and mpgs?
<AstralJava> mamefan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<ompaul> ecen, what video card have you got?
<mamefan> AstralJava: thx
<kyle_> i'm going to take a break
<_jason> Swiff: is totem playing them and you want to get rid of it?
<interferon> i'm having a very strange problem where after awakening my laptop from hibernation, attempting to list the contents of my home directory (with ls, nautilus, or emacs dired) just hangs.  if i try as root, or if i try to list any other directory, the problem doesn't occur
<AstralJava> mamefan: no prob
<Swiff> totem cant do it
<nickrud> Swiff, right click a mpg file, properties->open with tab
<Swiff> it says that
<kbrooks> kyle_: break from what?
<Swiff> o
<kyle_> this
<kbrooks> kyle_: "this"?
<ecen> my video card is integrated on the intel 865g mother board
<kyle_> linux
<ecen> ompaul: my video card is integrated on the intel 865g mother board
<OmegaAlpha> wastrel, yes i know, but it keeps popping up after i installed it
<wastrel> curley_sue:  the gnome channel would be able to help you better perhaps
<djp> nickrud, thanks for the help earlier. i have found out that it was a bug with rhythmbox (which is the default player incidentally, under breezy). you have to cpy the .m3u link address and paste it as a new radio station in rhythmbox to get it to play.
<bigmoe> how can u open a tab in the console
<kbrooks> kyle_: seriously: linux is not windows. do you understand?
<nickrud> djp, ok, next time I'll know :)
<ompaul> ecen, run the following command it may assist you >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<bigmoe> without opening a new console
<curley_sue> wastrel, how do I get there?
<ompaul> ecen, the password it wants is yours
<kyle_> i understand that
<interferon> kbrooks, ?
<kyle_> that's why i changed
<kbrooks> kyle_: so do you expect dvds to automatically play under ubuntu?
<ecen> yes, it does not complain when i type it. it is the password i assigned when installing
<AstralJava> bigmoe: shift+control+t
<kyle_> i didn't really expect any thing to work GOOD
<wastrel> curley_sue:   /join #gnome
<bigmoe> thanks AstralJava ur the only help in here
<kbrooks> kyle_: just checking. did you check out the resources available to you?
<curley_sue> wastrel, thanx alot!
<kyle_> no
<AstralJava> bigmoe: no prob... it's a busy channel, many things go by one's eyes...
<Swiff> ok im in ubuntu breezy badger 5.10 and I have mozilla with mplayer plugin and I dont see how to set it to open mpegs or mpgs and totem dont do it???
<AstralJava> gotta have patience
<kbrooks> kyle_: help.ubuntu.com  wiki.ubuntu.com
<ecen> ompaul: the thing is that everything runs in console mode. i mean, the initialization of the system and then, on the same console it asks for login and password and then nothing... just the console prompt
<bigmoe> AstralJava: can you tell me hoe to mount the windows partition on ubuntu using fuse
<mamefan> my gdm.conf is screwed up.  It has CRLF terminators.  How can I convert it to be NL terminated?
<Swiff> anyone can help me with this?
<ompaul> ecen, did you run that command?
<yoyo> hi everybody
<aet> mamefan: dos2unix ?
<fdr> mamefan, have you tried with dos2unix ?
<Swiff> hello
<yoyo> again a question about systems...
<wastrel> Swiff:  remove the totem plugin from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<AstralJava> bigmoe: Sorry, I haven't got experience using fuse...
<yoyo> i have an old pentium I with 32MB...
<ecen> no, i have to restart to do it. ubuntu is installed on this same machine. im on windows now
<Swiff> wast how I do this?
<mamefan> dos2unix should do the trick.  What package is it in?
<yoyo> which linux flavor would fit there?
<bigmoe> thanks anyways
<cblboy> ok, did a dual boot between ubuntu and winxp, had to repair my xp install, now i dont' have grub
<cblboy> anyone help?
<cblboy> no boot menu
<yoyo> errr... pentium ii actually
<_jason> ubotu: tell cblboy about grub
<ecen> ompaul: i will restart and try the command, then if trouble i'll come back, thank you
<ompaul> ecen, so after that do this >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm<<<
<ompaul> ecen, if the graphics do not start
<ompaul> then reboot once into Linux to check
<AndyR> hi all
<jsestri2> how come my  rhythmbox music player won't play mp3's?
<ompaul> ecen, come back anyway
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wastrel> mamefan:  sysutils
<ecen> ompaul: thank you, i'll come back anyway :)
<pybe> cblboy: boot into rescue from the cd and re install grub in the mbr
<Swiff> thanx wastell I just need to figureout how to do it lol
<Swiff> Wastrell*
<cblboy> that's it? sweet thanks
<pybe> cblboy: yep
<cblboy> hopefully i wont be back until i have a much better problem :)
<yoyo> anyone for linux flavor on p-ii processor?
<jsestri2> _jason: it still won't play...and i followed directions at that website...
<kyle_> check out my linux um, rock band
<pybe> yoyo: dsl
<yoyo> pybe... i want linux on a pentium ii with 32MB...
<Swiff> afk..
<kyle_> www.freewebs.com/kylethedood
<_jason> jsestri2: did you close rhythmbox and start it again?
<yoyo> which linux to choose?
<maria> does anyone know why i cant change my screen resolution from 60hz?
<nickrud> yoyo, try damn small linux
<yoyo> damn small linux?
<kyle_> check out my music
<jsestri2> _jason: yes sir
<HedgeMage> yoyo: With only 32 MB ram you're looking at Damn Small or Gentoo really... maybe slack if you mess with it a bit
<pybe> yoyo: www.damnsmalllinux.org
<nickrud> yoyo, exactly :)
<_jason> jsestri2: are you using breezy?
<nalioth> kyle_: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jsestri2> no dapper
<yoyo> i think gentoo is really cool
<kyle_> it's funny though
<yoyo> but it has a lot of work on config stuff
<_jason> jsestri2: dapper is development, try #ubuntu+1
<pescez> what if ubuntu-calendar images are not shown in the desktop config window?
<jsestri2> _jason: alright
<pescez> i installed either ubuntu-calendar and the images packages...
<yoyo> hey, thanks a lot
<yoyo> i'll check that out
<jsestri2> _jason: i don't know that its a dapper problem...
<_jason> pescez: they should be in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<pybe> yoyo: or just install base debian and apt get install whatever you want
<_jason> jsestri2: dapper uses gstreamer0.10 I believe
<Gadi> anyone know if the dpt_i2o bug was fixed for dapper?
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<Gadi> or in the latest breezy kernel, for that matter?
<jsestri2> _jason alrgith
<pescez> maybe i misunderstood the filosophy of this tool... why the make me install a package to make me select images directly from the dir?
<yoyo> pybe... last version of debian?
<yoyo> debian sarge? debian woody?
<ivo_> Mustard5 Hi :)
<nickrud> pescez, I think it has to do with keeping the images in the repository, but not easily available. They were controversial, once
<mustard5> hey ivo_ :)
<ivo_> Mustard5 how are u? :)
<mustard5> ivo_, I'm good thanks..just browsing around the ubuntuforums reading stuff atm :)
<ivo_> :)
<_jason> pescez: I think you could just set your background to be /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntu-calendar.jpg and it would get updated every month with the new package, but I never actually used it before they stopped updating so I am just speculating
<bikini> is there no flash plug in for amd64?
<mustard5> ivo_, I just noticed my nick notification go off when you typed my name..it makes xchat flash on my desktop :D
<ivo_> :D
<mustard5> ivo_, you learning lots of new stuff?
<ivo_> Yes :)
<broomy> hi my firened is wondering how to install Java in a easy way
<ivo_> Mustard5 i got one qvestion ok?
<mustard5> ivo_, yeah go for it :)
<ivo_> :) how i instal rpm files? :)
<exono> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell broomy about javadeb
<nalioth> ivo_: you shouldn't. what program do you want to use?
<mustard5> ivo_, what are you installing with rpm?
<broomy> ubotu, jeah tell me :D
<ubotu> broomy: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ivo_> lmms-0.1.4-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
<p0windah> any breezy/ati/compiz ppl around ?
<nalioth> ivo_: what program is that?
<nm> nevermind, played with the umask
<nm> and fixed it
<maria> does anyone know why i cant change my screen resolution from 60hz?
<nm> to anyone who was pondering my earlier question
<apokryphos> p0windah: #ubuntu-xgl #xgl-ubuntu
<p0windah> apokryphos: thanks
<maria> errr refresh rate
<ivo_> I don"t know my friend say to i install that program :)
<ivo_> And i got lo of stuff rpm files
<ivo_> and i don't know
<ivo_> how to instal that
<wastrel> sigh
<we2by_> I have composite on and xcompmgr running with gnome here
<we2by_> when I play videos with vlc player, I got black spots on the video window
<we2by_> any one knows about this issue?
<mustard5> ivo_, you might find a lot of those programs are already made for ubuntu in .deb packages
<ompaul> ivo_, lmms =gkrellmms - GKrellM XMMS Plugin ??
<mustard5> ivo_, open up synaptic package manager and search for something with the same name as the .rpm file
<Ribs> we2by_: Tried turning off composite
<Ribs> ?
<nickrud> Linux Music Studio: ubuntu has 1.1
<we2by_> but I like the effets
<nickrud> error27, 0.1.1
<ompaul> ivo_, we do not do rpm we do .deb but only .deb for ubuntu
<we2by_> and don't wanna turn it off/on when I want to play videos
<ivo_> Mustard5 ok i find big tnxxxxxxxxxx :)
<mustard5> ivo_, .rpm is normally for the Red Hat/Fedora linux version
<mustard5> ivo_, its a different linux
<ivo_> Is beter then Unbuntu?
<mustard5> ivo_, hehehe
<exono> No
<exono> :)
<ivo_> :)
<mustard5> ivo_, its been around longer
<DracosX> better is (as always) subjective
<mustard5> ivo_, ubuntu is new
<ivo_> :)
<kleinlappies> ahoy can anyone tell me bout how to mount an iso image?
<DracosX> mount -t iso9660 file.iso /path/to/mount -o loop,ro
<speyer> mustard5 what do you mean " ubuntu is new " ?
<exono> mustard5: alien can conver .rpm to .deb ?
<ivo_> Mustard5 u know any good web design program ?
<Swiff> I have ubuntu breezy badger im realy realy new and I got alot of stuff installed lol
<nalioth> exono: you should enable universe and multiverse repos and search for your program in ubuntu native format first
<mustard5> ivo_, there is a package in Synaptic called 'nvu'
<Swiff> is there a better distro for a nooby like me?
<Swiff> maybe something stable and not kde lol
<sovin> ubotu: tell sovin about mozilla activex
<ivo_> ok tnx
<mustard5> exono, it can convert it, but its not exactly the recommended course
<mustard5> exono, especially for someone who has only installed ubuntu two days ago
<ivo_> i find :)
<sovin> question: I'm trying to install mozilla activex control (for a game i'm supporting through wine), and it is requesting i install it to a mozilla/bin dir.  I've been looking for a bit and it doesn't seem to exist -- has anyone a solution to me quandary?
<mustard5> ivo_, k
<Swiff> I got alot of stuff installed in ubuntu
<exono> you got the point :9
<Swiff> its amazing it actualy is functionable lol
<mustard5> Swiff, http://www.distrowatch.com
<Swiff> I can burn dvds
<ivo_> when i done my web page i show u :)
<Swiff> I have mozilla with mplayer plugin
<mustard5> ivo_, ok :)
<ivo_> :)
<sovin> question: I'm trying to install mozilla activex control (for a game i'm supporting through wine), and it is requesting i install it to a mozilla/bin dir.  I've been looking for a bit and it doesn't seem to exist -- has anyone a solution to me quandary?
<wastrel> sovin:  try #mozilla
<nalioth> sovin: or #winehq
<sovin> thank you.
<sovin> #winehq
<Swiff> I have a terminal in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins now how do I delete totem from it?
<mustard5> Swiff, I really don't know, but I would be doing an ls command to see what it contains
<kyle_> did u know i invented unix the second
<Swiff> libjavaplugin_oji.so    mplayerplug-in-rm.so
<Swiff> libtotem_mozilla.so     mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt
<Swiff> libtotem_mozilla.xpt    mplayerplug-in.so
<Swiff> mplayerplug-in-gmp.so   mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<Swiff> mplayerplug-in-gmp.xpt  mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<Swiff> mplayerplug-in-qt.so    mplayerplug-in.xpt
<Swiff> mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt
<Mindtzar> how do I run 32bit .deb files on a 64bit debian distro?
<aaronshaf> Is is possible to do a samba share over the internet?
<Swiff> thats what it has
<mustard5> Swiff, you could even experiment by moving the file rather than deleting it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mindtzar> how do I run 32bit .deb files on a 64bit debian distro?
<Mindtzar> erm, also
<Mindtzar> RPMS or BINs
<fluvvell> if anyone is running dapper, is there a way of getting backports to breezy, eg the gutenprint drivers?
<Mindtzar> RPMs*
<kbrooks> kyle_ did u know i invented unix the second ...
<DracosX> aaronshaf: possible, yes. smart no. I'd look into another server (ftp maybe? WebDAV? or plain ol' scp)
<nalioth> Swiff: please read the /topic
<Mindtzar> anyone know how to run 32bit RPMs or BINs on a 64bit debian distro?
<ompaul> Mindtzar, rpms is source get the source from somewhere else save on the pain - bin is not a standard but if you see it sometimes sh NameHere.bin works and the last one I will get the bot to send you a message
<kbrooks> kyle_ did u know i invented unix the second ...
<kbrooks> OH RESALLY KYLE
<kbrooks> well guess what kyle_
<kbrooks> what is "unix the second"
<kbrooks> and did u really invent it
<Mindtzar> ompaul, can you get the bot to send it again
<Mindtzar> some spam protection script blocked it
<Mindtzar> thanks
<ompaul> its there now
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...how can i start a ppp connection at boot time?
<kyle_> don't know, i was been random
<Swiff> Nalioth im sorry
<ompaul> Mindtzar, what kind of client are you using
<Mindtzar> I'm using mIRC with NNscript
<kyle_> that's what i'm good at
<Mindtzar> NNscript is overzealous
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I'm sure its possible..the how question I dont know
<Swiff> Nolioth I hate erros driving me nuts (0_o) lol
<Swiff> errors*
<m_tadeu> mustard5:  :)
<nalioth> Swiff: join #winehq, and i think you'll need mozilla installed inside your wine , not the mozilla you run under linux
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I've accidently started one at boot time when I configured my dial up using the network manager in gnome :)
<maria> anyone know how i can change the default picture directory for the screensaver glslideshow in dapper drake? theres no advance options which lets me choose any settings in the new screen saver manager
<ompaul> !dapper
<Swiff> I dopnt want wine
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I didn't want it to do that though :)
<Swiff> I want the benafits of linux
<ompaul> Swiff, so why use active x
<Swiff> why do I need to foster windows?
<kyle_> it would be cool if Cubase SX3 was on linux
<Swiff> I need to watch pron :(
<nalioth> Swiff: why are you using an activex thing?
<ompaul> Swiff, you asked nalioth about activex
<m_tadeu> mustard5: lol thanks...its good just to know that its possible :)
<Swiff> .mpg thats all
<Swiff> I need
<Swiff> to work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Swiff about multimedia
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I can tell you a rough way that it might work....
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Swiff about enter
<m_tadeu> mustard5: please do...
<ompaul> Swiff, it is advisable to read the info from the bot (ubotu)
<mustard5> m_tadeu, if you set up ppp to dial on demand....when ubuntu starts up it tries to update the clock from the ntp time server...I wonder whether it would connect 'on demand' when the boot sequence tries to do this
<mustard5> m_tadeu, just a thought..its not very elegant :)
<wastrel> someone else was asking about activex not swiff
<mustard5> m_tadeu, there would be a much better way to do it ..I am sure
<wastrel> it was sovin
<Auci> is there a way for ubunto to look into my windows hard drives, I want to transfer files.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Auci about mountwindows
<kevor> why is totem in Firefox by default, there is NOTHING as crap as totem... it plays No online movies at all!
<m_tadeu> mustard5: sounds good enough...how do i set it to connect on demand?
<mustard5> kevor, does totem-xine play movies?
<ompaul> !tell kevor about restricted
<wastrel> totem plugin is broken in breezy
<kevor> and if i try to remove totem "ubuntu-base" has to be removed too
<nalioth> kevor: *nix is freedom, use the player of your choice
<mustard5> m_tadeu, ummm...trying to remember the command now...pppconfig?
<Auci> thanks
<wastrel> ubuntu-base isn't necessary, it's just a wrapper
<kevor> but how can it be that by default total crap players are chosen..
<kevor> while Mplayer has a VERY good Firefox plugin...
<ompaul> kevor, read what the bot send you
<wastrel> mplayer has license issues
<mustard5> m_tadeu, this method comes with no guarantees :)  I'm sure dial on demand could possibly be an annoying function
<kevor> ompaul: that does not remove Totem, and totem keeps playing the movies..
<jerrod> anybody need help with wpc54g?
<mustard5> m_tadeu, anyway...run pppconfig in terminal
<mustard5> m_tadeu, see if you can create a connection or edit your current connection to do dial on demand
<m_tadeu> mustard5: i'm trying that...creating a new connection
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I'll show you the whole ppp HOW TO
<kevor> mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<kevor> still plays the damned movies in lame-old totem...
<ompaul> kevor, what does not remove totem? all I asked you to do was understand why mplayer is not in the default
<m_tadeu> mustard5: that would be great :)
<kevor> ompaul: the website has a section: playing streaming video from the internet. I think that is what you wanted me to read and do?
<mustard5> m_tadeu, what are you using to connect at the moment?
<jerrod> just a quick question: what command will upgrade everything (apt-get -?) if there is such a command?
<m_tadeu> mustard5: gnome-ppp
<mustard5> m_tadeu, same as me ...k
<nalioth> jerrod: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<mustard5> m_tadeu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<ompaul> kevor, it does, I did
<bushito> what is the most virtual machine software is the most recommendabe to emulate windows?? =O
<jerrod> grassy ass!
<wastrel> kevor:  remove the totem plugin from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<mustard5> m_tadeu, that will show you the 'ins and outs' of it anyway :)
<kevor> wastrel: i hope that helps, thanks
<mustard5> m_tadeu, the good stuff is near the bottom of the page
<m_tadeu> mustard5: thanx :)
<jerrod> nalioth: nothing but thanx!
<wastrel> suddenly mozilla is displaying pdf's for me - how do i tell it not to do this, it used to pop up a dialog asking what i wanted it to do
<kevor> wastrel: there is nothing called totem in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<akaihola> bushito: Wine + winetools are best if the windows program in question is known to work with them
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I suppose once you have a connection configured you could write some script that just uses 'pon' to start the connection
<kevor> wastrel: ok there is a /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins thank you
<mustard5> m_tadeu, then start that script up somehow in the startup sequence
<akaihola> bushito: much faster than qemu or vmware player
<blAckEn3d> hello...
<bushito> akaihola, i am havving issues with the wine =P it exists when it is inside the prog
<speyer> how will i stop the service on port 25 ?
<jerrod> how do i get gzine to stop playing in mozilla and have it use mplayer?
<bushito> akaihole guess ill need a windows emulator
<mustard5> m_tadeu, just a thought though...should you make a backup of your current .wvdial config file?
<blAckEn3d> i have a problem with nmap: when I run it as a normal user it works okay, but when I run it as root it spits this message: "Failed to determine the netmask of ! : No such device"
<jerrod> im already in the plugin dir.
<kevor> jerrod: go to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins remove all the totem thingies and install mozilla-mplayer
<m_tadeu> mustard5: lol...i think its best :)
<gnomefreak> blAckEn3d: you shouldnt run programs as root
<jerrod> kevor: will mozplugger.so have anything to do with it?
<kevor> jerrod: does it say totem?
<blAckEn3d> gnomefreak, nmap needs root for some scan types
<blAckEn3d> and aditional features
<jerrod> kevor: bc i dont see any totem crap
<mustard5> m_tadeu, did you want it to start prior to gnome loading...or when gnome loads?
<kevor> no totem crap in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins either?
<jerrod> kevor: its using gzine, not totem. problem is i see nothing with gzine, only mplayer stuff
<suspended> what codec do i need for mp3s to work?
<suspended> i've got lame :S
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell suspended about mp3
<kevor> jerrod: sorry, i misunderstood.. then i dno :)
<jerrod> kevor: thanx neway!
<kevor> :(
<mustard5> suspended, the gstreamer mad package
<suspended> oh cheers :)
<mustard5> suspended, you probably have to 'register' it
<jerrod> do windows distros come with in irq client built in?
<gnomefreak> no
<mustard5> suspended, you seen the restricted formats wiki page before?
<jerrod> ok
<suspended> mustard5, i have not
<suspended> o wait
<suspended> yes, sorry i am
<gnomefreak> jerrod: windows come with new pcs might have one but windows new packages doesnt
<mustard5> suspended, its all on there anyway
<akaihola> bushito: Actually, Wine _is_ a Windows emulator. Other solutions involve virtual machines.
<gnomefreak> why would you need to register gstreamer-mad i never had to?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I'm guessing :)
<mustard5> gnomefreak, a shot in the dark that was wrong :)
<akaihola> bushito: See http://winehq.org/site/download-deb for the newest version available for Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> lol its all good i just dont remember having to do it
<jerrod> gnomefreak: see the problem is my friends dad disallowed downloading on her account so she has no way of IM me
<bushito> akaihola already got the newest version
<akaihola> bushito: Also, by installing the windows software with winetools you increase your chances to get a working environment.
<gnomefreak> jerrod: than you need to talk with her and him
<NOT_rynofly> hello
<jerrod> i know
<bushito> akaihola, where can iget winetools??
<gnomefreak> !info winetools
<akaihola> bushito: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr :(
<suspended> all works., cheers
<gnomefreak> pssssst ther eis a wine repo :)
<NOT_rynofly> hello, my ubuntu is verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry slow
<akaihola> bushito: Win4Lin used to be incredibly reliable and fast, but they changed their technology and the new versions are *much* slower. And the old product line doesn't work with current Ubuntu kernels.
<NOT_rynofly> and also i can't su
<gnomefreak> NOT_rynofly: use sudo not su
<bushito> akaihola, win4lin?? (o_O)
<kbrooks> sudo
<kbrooks> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> same place :(
<akaihola> bushito: Win4Lin is commercial software. I used to run a win98 installation inside Win4Lin and get better performance than with a native install.
<bushito> akaihola ohh
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> with dh_make how can i build -dev library-es ?
<kyle_> how do i open .IMG files in linux#
<NOT_rynofly> thx gnome
<NOT_rynofly> sudo is to complicated for me, i just went backt o traditional root
<NOT_rynofly> lol
<kyle_> HOW DO I OPEN >IMG FILES
<csk_> hi all..can somone tell me how do u unmute alsamixer?
<kyle_> HOW DO I OPEN .IMG FILES
<gnomefreak> kyle_: lose the caps please
<kyle_> k
<NOT_rynofly> csk_ your sound card may not be set up or may be unsupported
<csk_> any idea how i can set it up?
<NOT_rynofly> if you can't just unmute by clicking the speaker on your taskbar
<csk_> nah tried that
<gnomefreak> now we all saw what you asked if you dont recieve an answer means that either noone knows or they are busy helping one of the other 600 people in here  if you dont get answer google or use ubuntuforums
<kyle_> how do i open .img files                   HELP!!!
<NOT_rynofly> we heard you
<HedgeMage> kyle_: why on earth would I answer you when I could spend my energy on someone who isn't spamming the chan?
<NOT_rynofly> csk: try system>preferences>sound
<gnomefreak> kyle_: did you try changing the img to another extention?
<kyle_> no
<csk_> yeah then?
<gnomefreak> kyle_: did you try opening it in gimp? or any of the other veiwers you have?
<kyle_> no
<gnomefreak> kyle_: try to veiw it than if you cant ask how
<mocca> hey
<NOT_rynofly> im not very linux savvy but if thres no setup thing there you can try device manager
<thegladiator> kyle_, so are u happy now ?
<NOT_rynofly> make sure your alsa is uptodate
<kyle_> it's aa cd image
<kyle_> it has a setup program on it
<mocca> i got a question ... how can i just do a little hello world with gtk windows etc..??? is there a gtk package i can install with syn?
<csk_> well the thing is it seems i got 2 things one is intel and the other is esquire. evertime i chage it to esquire and close it it reverts back to intel
<gnomefreak> kyle_: still not being very informal i set up thing thats a cd image?
<gnomefreak> informational
<NOT_rynofly> csk: hmm in not sure
<csk_> thanks anyway
<wastrel> kyle_:  you can use the mount command to mount a disk image.
<NOT_rynofly> lookup your sound adapter on google and see if its  supported hardware
<kyle_> how do i do that
<csk_> btw do u know if vibra 128 is compatiable with linux...or u know some place i can check
<csk_> sound card i mean
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> I heard hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wastrel> i think there's an explanation in the command-line cd burning howto
<gnomefreak> ^^^will tell you what is supported
<gnomefreak> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<SirKillalot> do you listen to any linux podcasts?
<gnomefreak> :( that used to give the mount command :(
<csk_> so if it aint there it doesnt work huh? :(
<gnomefreak> csk_: what is it?
<wastrel> mocca:  you probably need libgtk2.0-dev
<csk_> cant find vibra 128 there
<wastrel> mocca:  and build-essential of course.
<gnomefreak> csk_: is it an onboard card?
<larsemil> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<NOT_rynofly> google it and there may be a project somewhere that is working on support for it
<kyle_> i can't open my setup .IMG file
<csk_> u mean is it installed within the computer? then yes
<wastrel> kyle_:  go find the command line cd burning howto to learn how to mount disk images
<gnomefreak> csk_: is it attached to the motherboard or is it in a pci slot
<wastrel> what are you trying to set up
<csk_> umm dont know
<gnomefreak> csk_: is it the only sound card in the pc?
<m_tadeu> mustard5: is there a way to use the file create by gnome-ppp with wvdial?
<gnomefreak> wastrel: he never answere that question
<gnomefreak> he wont for some reason
<wastrel> it's probably something that's not going to work on linux
* gnomefreak never remembers a setup off an .img 
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I believe they are one and the same....gnome-ppp is a front-end for wvdial
<NOT_rynofly> hey im trying to install xfce ( desktop envonment) and as its checking its saying it can't find Glib (gmodule) >= 2.2.0
<csk_> yes i think so...although when i go system>preference >sound in default sound card it says "intel 82801BA-ICH2" and Ensoniq Audio PCI
<wastrel> <3 wvdial
<mustard5> m_tadeu, did you create a new account or edit the current one?
* gnomefreak im not so sure ubuntu supports img but might
<henke> is there a way to make sure my laptops built-in sound card always claims the first alsa device? I have a USB camera which includes a microphone, so that when booting with the camera plugged in, it claims the first device instead, and my applications get no sound.
<jhellen> Hello! I'm having some serious problems with dapper f-4 now. It's one of the Gnome-themes that makes every app that uses the theme crash :( Do you know how to fix this?
<billh> Hello, I've got a question. Did the last "grub" update diable serial port support to get to the menu system ?>
<MrKeuner> hi, in order to switch to dapper flight 4 can I simply replace breezy with dapper in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> csk_: in terminal type lsmod and that will tell you what card and drivers if any are installed
<Seveas> jhellen, file a bug
<m_tadeu> mustard5: yes...i guess i'm using a complicated modem :) and have to set some configurations
<thought> hello
<billh> No matter what option I try and the key press doesn't trigger the menu to come up on the serial port.
<linuxnewbie> hello, im back again
<thought> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<linuxnewbie> a question about installing ubuntu
<thought> i keep on getting that error with aptget
<Seveas> !tell thought about Seveas
<thought> anyone know how to fix it
<Seveas> thought, ubotu gave you the info
<wastrel> jhellen:  your themes are in ~/.themes  (at least in breezy)  remove the offending theme
<gnomefreak> thought: read your pm
<jhellen> Seveas, The bug posting app crashes also when starting so should I do it at ubuntuforums.org?
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I'm not sure how you would access a new account from gnome-ppp...I know you can specify which 'provider' with the pon command.
<linuxnewbie> can i install ubuntu and just in case keep win as well if something goes too wrong?
<Seveas> jhellen, http://launchpad.net/malone
<mustard5> m_tadeu, gnome-ppp just seems to work with the .wvdial file in your $HOME
<keithhhhhhhhh> hey anyone use torrents?  In the seeds column what does the number in (brackets)....I always assumed that it meant potential seeders.
<jhellen> wastrel, I removed .themes but it didn't help :(
<gnomefreak> jhellen: the whole file?
<wastrel> jhellen:  did you install the theme yourself, or through apt?
<csk_> i dont see anything which says "sound" except "soundcore               9184  1 snd
<csk_> "
<mustard5> m_tadeu, inspecting the inner workings of the .wvdial file might give some insight...
<MrKeuner> which one is the answer bot here?
<jhellen> wastrel, but I'm 100% sure it's one of the themes that messes up things because I've done it with different user-profiles
<trappist> ubotu
<m_tadeu> mustard5: its a wvdial.conf...i compared with /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial....the file format is not the same :(
<gnomefreak> csk_: than ubuntu more than likely doesnt support it. im not sure if you can get drivers for that card for ubuntu anyway
<mustard5> m_tadeu, ah ok
<anto9us> linuxnewbie, yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<NOT_rynofly> hey im trying to install xfce ( desktop envonment) and as its checking its saying it can't find Glib (gmodule) >= 2.2.0
<csk_> ahh k....thanks anyway
<mustard5> m_tadeu, well you are moving past my knowledge anyway :)
<jhellen> wastrel, I used the art-manager
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I'll be consulting you soon ;)
<m_tadeu> mustard5: great help anyway
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya thanks
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmph I thought so
<keithhhhhhhhh> Im not getting any bandwidth
<keithhhhhhhhh> oh well
<gnomefreak> Seveas: did they finish the xubuntu upgrade yet?
<moonunit> mustard5, you should be happy to know, im on breezy now, with no problems
<mustard5> m_tadeu, I only learnt enough to get me online :D
<kbrooks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticUpdates
<mocca> i need help!!! someone familiar with gnome unbuntu and gtk?
<mustard5> moonlite, yeah?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<m_tadeu> mustard5: lolol
<keithhhhhhhhh> what do people think the best torrent client is for ubuntu
<kbrooks> i dont like thisidea
<keithhhhhhhhh> ?
<kbrooks> keithhhhhhhhh, none?
<mustard5> moonlite, you'll have to remind me of what problems you were having :)
<trappist> keithhhhhhhhh: btdownloadcurses, hands down
<moonunit> mustard5, wrong nick, im moonUNIT
<Seveas> mocca, just ask...
<mustard5> doh
<m_tadeu> how can i set a usb with low_latency by default?
<mustard5> silly autocomplete
<moonunit> yeah, alright, carry on.
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya none I think maybe my provider put the smack down on my dloads
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i was told that the reason they pulled xubuntu out of dapper was upgrading to newest version and mine still isnt right (unless its that different)
<keithhhhhhhhh> upload is going well
<Seveas> gnomefreak, xubuntu-desktop should be installable right now, otherwise poke janimo in #xubuntu
<wastrel> jhellen:  ~/.themes is just where the user-installed themes are stored.  if this was system-wide it must live elsewhere.
<mustard5> moonunit, so how are you liking it?
<gnomefreak> ok ty ill see if i can grab it again
<linuxnewbie> anto9us: thanks. i have already two partiotions on my hard drive and was thinking of installing ubuntu on one of them. but i cant understand how to do it.
<gnomefreak> wastrel: isnt there a themes file under ~/.gnome
<jhellen> wastrel, Thanks I will try to find it somewhere else then...maybe under root
<acktvst> hi
<acktvst> how can i install lame codecs?
<wastrel> jhellen:  try locate <themename>
<anto9us> linuxnewbie, the installer will allow you to select the partition to install to
<amphi> linuxnewbie: the second is empty?
<NOT_rynofly> hey im trying to install xfce ( desktop envonment) and as its checking its saying it can't find Glib (gmodule) >= 2.2.0
<linuxnewbie> its empty
<NOT_rynofly> how do i insatll it
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  i seem to recall that themes used to live in ~/.gnome/themes  but on breezy i don't have that dir, just ~/.themes
<linuxnewbie> as far as i understood, it didnt do anything
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install whatever or use synaptic
<amphi> linuxnewbie: you might be better off to delete it; then the installer can freely make the partitions it wants in the empty space
<acktvst> how can i install lame codecs?
<Seveas> NOT_rynofly, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<waldo_> if i want to set up an ubuntu box with a wireless card as an accesspoint with WPA, how would i do that?
<linuxnewbie> how do i delete it?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh i thought it did too but im not sure if in breezy or not
<NOT_rynofly> seveas: whats xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> :(
<amphi> waldo_: you have a card+driver that'll do master mode?
<linuxnewbie> as i understood the installer wanted to delete my whole hard drive
<Seveas> NOT_rynofly, ubuntu on xfce 
<Seveas> xubuntu-desktop is the package that installs it all
<NOT_rynofly> seveas: ! yay i don't have to do it manually!
<NOT_rynofly> ^_^
<waldo_> amphi: i have access to both a prism/2.5 and a cisco aironet 350.  i reckon one of them will.
<Seveas> NOT_rynofly, manually installing things is sooo 1990s ;)
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install is manually
<NOT_rynofly> now i know why i insatlled ubunto
<gnomefreak> lol@1990s
* mustard5 goes back to reading the forums
<Seveas> waldo_, google for hostao and wpa_supplicant
<Seveas> hostap that is...
<Seveas> it's not going to be easy, but doable 
<waldo_> Seveas: i thought wpa_supplicant was just the client side
<thought> i'm still getting an error =\
<thought> PG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<gnomefreak> thought: the gpg error can be fixed if you do the key command for every unoffical repos
<B_166-ER-X> after finishing (technically, succesfully) compiling 'gtkpod 0.99.2'    i have this error when trying to run it : gtkpod: error while loading shared libraries: libgpod.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<B_166-ER-X>         PLease... i really need advice on this one
<Seveas> waldo_, yeah, but hostap and w_s are from the same author so googling for both mayhelp ;)
<waldo_> ic
<acktvst> how can i install lame codecs? (4 encode ogg to mp3)
<wastrel> jhellen:  looks like default gnome themes live in /usr/share/themes
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, apt-get install gtkpod
<thought> how can i find out about then
<gnomefreak> thought: it should be in what the bot pasted you
<gnomefreak> posted to you*
<Seveas> thought, same way as you solved it for the other repository...
<thought> i did it
<thought> but it still giving me eroor
<gnomefreak> thought: did it get rid of the one you did it for?
<thought> errors
<thought> yea
<NOT_rynofly> when i try and run atp-get it says "bash: atp: command not found"
<gnomefreak> now do it for the other repos
<gnomefreak> NOT_rynofly: apt-get
<NOT_rynofly> ahh
<NOT_rynofly> damn typos
<linuxnewbie> alright thanks. ill go for the last and final try now
<thought> yup
<gnomefreak> NOT_rynofly: btw before you went and changed sudo and enabled su you should have read about it you can get root term with sudo too
<jhellen> wastrel: Thanks I found the themse :P I will remove every one of them :) Hmm should i file a bug report also
<NOT_rynofly> gnomefreak: yeah i did lol
<gnomefreak> ok
<NOT_rynofly> now i got "couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop"
<gnomefreak> enabling su is not recommended i never did find out why but thats what it says on wiki (fond of sudo)
<gnomefreak> NOT_rynofly: you need universe enabled
<NOT_rynofly> oh doh
<NOT_rynofly> my ethernet isn't connected
<NOT_rynofly> ><
<Seveas> NOT_rynofly, enable universe
<gnomefreak> its not?
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  (sorry for the lag, the plumber was here (..) ) the gtkpod in the repos is is 0.94, i want 0.99
<Seveas> !tell NOT_rynofly about universe
<gnomefreak> NOT_rynofly: how are you chating with us?
<Seveas> !info gtkpod dapper
<ubotu> gtkpod: (manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.99.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 480 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<NOT_rynofly> other pc
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  i have a HARD time with gtkpod 0.94 with my ipod shuffle.
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, can you waye 10 minutes?
<Angel_Dex> how do i configure tinyhoneypot?
<B_166-ER-X> waye ?
<gnomefreak> NOT_rynofly: well your gonna need it hooked up after you enable the univers repo
<dos000> howdy
<Seveas> wait*
<B_166-ER-X> hm, yeap, np
<thesnake> Hi, im new to this...
* gnomefreak brb
<IdleOne> thesnake:  welcome to this
<thesnake> Thnx
<dos000> anyone know how i can compile compiz and xgl completely in breezy .. i cant get any links for breezy
<IdleOne> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<m_tadeu> is there a way to start a usb port with the low_latency parameter by default?
<thesnake> what is ops?
<IdleOne> thesnake:  do you mean on irc?
<insites> anyone else have trouble with acx111 wifi support? iam i mistaken that the acx kernel module is supposed to support the chipset?
<thought> hmm
<thesnake> IdleOne: No on this X-Chat
<thought> is anyone getting an error with openoffice writer
<Angel_Dex> How Do i configure tinyhoneypot?
<IdleOne> thesnake:  try www.xchat.org/help there are links to other sites that will explain what irc is and other usefull things
<wastrel> check /usr/share/doc/tinyhoneypot
<thesnake> IdleOne:   Ok thanks
<lullabud> dammit, this trackpad tap-to-click stuff is making me crazy.
<IdleOne> thesnake:  ops is short for Operator ( moderator for this channel aka chat room )
<insites> is there a way to ascertain what firmware your wifi card is loadign with?
<thesnake> ohhh ok
<iBalo> insites: check what dmesg has zo say about that
<insites> iBalo, thx am looking now
<damned|home> hi all
<IdleOne> hhhhhheey
<omiel88> Witam Kto Z Polski?
<wastrel> you're welcome
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<insites> iBalo, dmessage says nothing about it... only abotu th eothert wireless card i run in this laptop. (which is removed)....
<sander__> How do I remove a memory stick? remove is ghosted in nautilus.
<damned|home> (dapper) how can i return to previouse version of firefox? i've updated right now to latest version and now it crashes...
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<damned|home> thnx
<thesnake> I was wandering...I have a webcam and what program can I use to mess with the webcam?
<georgy> wish webcam
<iBalo> insites: tail /var/log/syslog or whatever that file has in earlier lines...
<insites> /var/log/messages has output... concerning it...
<insites> will check syslog
<Angel_Dex> !tinyhoneypot
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Angel_Dex
<insites> iBalo, it is complainign about a /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf... "semicolon expected"
<malcore> salve
<insites> malcore, someone is watching too much HBO :)
<iBalo> that'S nothing about firmware... dhcp comes later
<malcore> ?
<geneo93> final destination 3 is good
<thesnake> Is there a way to get Windows Media Player 10 to work on Ubuntu 5.10/
<thesnake> ?*
<interferon> is there a command-line program that will list all installed APT packages?
<iBalo> _hehehe_
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l
<bimberi> interferon: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<insites> iBalo, acx: firmware 'Rev 2.3.1.31' does not work well with this driver
<interferon> gnomefreak, thanks
<Angel_Dex> I installed Tinyhoneypot but idk what to do with it no? how doi run it? or config it? and does it afect my firewall?
<gnomefreak> yw
<insites> does that mean i have that firmware or is that just a msg?
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: what is it?
<wastrel> Angel_Dex:  check /usr/share/doc/tinyhoneypot
<insites> uploaded firmware = 2.3.1.31 i see it...
<Siddhartha211> someone want to answer my question
<interferon> does dpkg run on top of apt-get, or vice-versa? (or none of the above)
<Siddhartha211> i put my address in the shipit.ubuntu.org
<Angel_Dex> wastrel ah many thanks
<Siddhartha211> and they are going to ship ubuntu
<Siddhartha211> but how long does it take?
<iautomech> how do i make Ubuntu windows compatible
<Siddhartha211> ive been waiting for a week
<gnomefreak> 6-8 weeks
<iautomech> as in... where do i find xwine?
<Siddhartha211> ARE you serious???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Siddhartha211 about enter
<thesnake> lol
<gnomefreak> Siddhartha211: go to the shipit site it tells you all about it
<georgy> depends where you lives
<gnomefreak> it could take up to 3 months in some cases
<interferon> two computers ubuntized in two days - it's been a good week
<thesnake> I just downloaded mine...
<Siddhartha211> Gnomefreak what you mean enter
<Siddhartha211> im not doing anything wrong
<gnomefreak> Siddhartha211: use complete senteces read what the bot posted in your pm
<iautomech> how do i make ubuntu window compatible
<Siddhartha211> i dont get it
<iautomech> *windows compatible
<Siddhartha211> i am using complete sentences
<gnomefreak> Siddhartha211: you were?
<gnomefreak> i saw your sentece on 3 lines
<gnomefreak> damn sentence
<Siddhartha211> how is "damn sentence" a complete sentence
<Siddhartha211> ur violating the rule yourself
<iautomech> stop arguing please, and help me
<iBalo> iautomech: have you tried meditation, lighting a fire and doing a rain dance or voodoo-magic already?
<thesnake> lol
<iautomech> ya very funny ibalo
<iautomech> not i've not tryed that
<lullabud> "damn sentence" is a complete sentence.  it's an exclamation.
<thesnake> well cya
<thesnake> uhhhh
<lullabud> it just wasn't punctuated correctly.
<Cooner750> What does it mean when Gnome shows a ? mark icon when mousing over a *.mp3?
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, still there?
<Siddhartha211> how are my sentences not complete sentence
<llllllllllllllll> .....will be compiz a standart componend of dapper?
<Siddhartha211> UHH isnt a complete sentence
<Siddhartha211> why dont you admonish him
<Siddhartha211> you racist
<Seveas> llllllllllllllll, no, it will be available but not installed by default
<lullabud> man, this room needs some moderation.
<thesnake> Oh, Almost Forgot..I downloaded some music off of Walmart.com on my XP so how do I play it on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> lullabud, indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lullabud!*@*]  by Seveas
<iautomech> ya... i know no one will help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Siddhartha211!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> Siddhartha211: try this how long does it take to get the cds, ive been waiting for every or whatever  see all on one line that doesnt look like spamming the room
<llllllllllllllll> Seveas: what will be default?
<Angel_Dex> anyone notice the 666 amount of pple here abit ago?
<Angel_Dex> XD
<Seveas> llllllllllllllll, normal X
<Seveas> with a normal window manager
<llllllllllllllll> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> xgl/compiz is too young and too broken
<majd> hey, i just downloaded an mp3, but it won't play in any player
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lullabud!*@*]  by Seveas
<majd> do i need special codecs?
<llllllllllllllll> too broken? is it alpha?
<iBalo> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> xgl is only for 3d cards right?
<majd> figured...thanks
<llllllllllllllll> gnomefreak: yes, as I know
<gnomefreak> llllllllllllllll: yes just like dapper is
<lullabud> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> llllllllllllllll: i didnt know i was asking
<ratley> where should i put firmware files for my wireless card?
<acktvst> how can i install lame codecs? (4 encode ogg to mp3)
<wastrel> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<insites> llllllllllllllll, you nic is screwing up my irc window.
<ufaiL8Ch> !ogg
<ubotu> ufaiL8Ch: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<acktvst> i have it enabled wastrel
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Siddhartha211!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Hobbsee, look at your hostname 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<interferon> llllllllllllllll, change your nickname
<Siddhartha211> can someone help me....i cant send private messages it says im unregistered, but in actuality i am registered
<iautomech> how do i get xwine on my repositories?
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, no you're not, read http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Siddhartha211> please, im being polite, im using complete sentences
<Siddhartha211> i already inputed the command to register
<Siddhartha211> in my last time here
<interferon> Siddhartha211, #freenode
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, you need to identify each time
<Siddhartha211> what is the command for that?
<fredde> how do I change gtk in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i saw!  thankyou so much!
<Seveas> fredde, 'change gtk'?
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, /msg nickserv help
<fredde> seceas: theme
<lullabud> !synaptics
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lullabud
<Seveas> !themes
<Siddhartha211> REGISTER
<Seveas> !tell fredde about themes
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  ! yep
<B_166-ER-X> i'm here
<burnboy> my forum post is getting burried, can anyone here provide an insite on Locales - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133895
<burnboy> insight*
<Siddhartha211> The nickname [Siddhartha211]  is already registered
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas - look at the backports section, latest gtkpod/libgpod are in there
<Siddhartha211> i registered it last time
<Siddhartha211> so how do i log in now
<Seveas> Siddhartha211, please go to #freenode for IRC help
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  ok, thx, i'll talk to ya about it when i try ... have to go for a moment ...my turn ..
<gnomefreak> why wont the config files for xubuntu be purged with it i purged xubuntu-desktop and xfce4 and i run locate there are alot still there
<lullabud> yeah, Siddhartha211.  this isn't really the place for those types of questions, which is why you're not getting answers.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, you need to purge all apps
<Seveas> gnomefreak, little tip: dpkg -l | grep '^rc'
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty
<ratley> how do i disable ndiswrapper?
<lullabud> i can't seem to disable tap-to-click on my dell latitude.  anybody a guru?  i've tried 7 different ways.
<iautomech> guess no one wants to help me?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, if that output only package you have removed and want purged: dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<lullabud> iautomech: !ntfs
<lullabud> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<iautomech> n
<iautomech> ntfs?
<iautomech> i don't know what that means
<lullabud> you had a windows question, right?
<wastrel> lullabud:  synaptics driver?
<iautomech> ya... how do i make ubuntu windows compatible
<Seveas> iautomech, not
<lullabud> iautomech: what do you mean by "windows compatible"?
<Seveas> please be a bit more specific
<lullabud> wastrel: yeah, synaptics.
<iautomech> i want to play windwos based prog
<SEJeff> iautomech, linux is not windows, it is linux.
<lullabud> wastrel: already tried synclient, qsynclient, reconfiguring xorg.conf...
<iautomech> sorry 1 sec
<interferon> iautomech, wine can help
<Seveas> iautomech, look at cedega (costs as much as windows)
<iautomech> yes xwine
<wastrel> lullabud:  have you looked at /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics   ?
<interferon> what is xwine?
<iautomech> but it doesn't show up on the resporitories
<iautomech> i want to know how to get it there
<interferon> iautomech, because it doesn't exist?
<iautomech> but xwine does exist
<akaihola> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Seveas> iautomech, wine is in the repositories
<akaihola> Use that as a repository
<iautomech> no it's not
<iautomech> i mean it is
<Seveas> iautomech, yes it is
<akaihola> to get a newer version
<Seveas> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<iautomech> but it won't show up
<wastrel> lullabud:  there's a section in there :  * How can I configure tap-to-click behavior?
<Seveas> !tell iautomech abotu wine
<mustard5> iautomech, you might need to enable extra repositories
<iautomech> yes that's what i've been trying to ask
<lullabud> wastrel: is that the same as this?  http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html#FAQ
<iautomech> how do i enable extra repositories
<Seveas> !tell iautomech about repos
<Seveas> iautomech, ubotu gave you a private message
<mustard5> iautomech, ubotu has sent you the answer now :)
<wastrel> lullabud:  yeah ...
<lullabud> wastrel: yeah... that's not helping. =/
<mustard5> iautomech, follow the guides..come back if you have any problems with the instructions
<wastrel> kk.  dunno then gl :] 
<omiel88> pl?
<iautomech> ok thanks
<lullabud> wastrel: i got it to work by changing my input to /dev/input/event3, but when i rebooted it went back to teh sukc.
<Morg> When I go to System > Administration > Printing, it says it could not contact CUPS server.
<lullabud> wastrel: thanks anyways
<Morg> But I have cupsd started
<Jave27> Hey all - trying to dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper (amd64), and getting the following error:  "A copy of glibc was found in an unexpected directory"
<Jave27> It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation;
<Jave27> please remove that copy of the C library and try again.
<Seveas> Jave27, please file a bug
<Jave27> Seveas: k
<omiel88> kto z polska
<omiel88> ?
<iBalo> !!pl
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iBalo
<pudland> hi all, how can i find out what version fglrx driver is installed
<iBalo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<omiel88> iBalo:_ pomozesz mi?
<iautomech> ok, now which one do i want
<bretzel> Hi there -- How to get MP3 audio files played system0wide ( not possible for me since breezy) I am now in beta4 6.04
<reiki> is it possible to UNDO this?: sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'
<mustard5> omiel88, english only here   #ubuntu-pl
<iautomech> breezy badger?
<iautomech> ect
<Klick> Hey all, some how my grub is messed up and i have to manualy type in the commands i want in order to boot my kernel, i just tried to do a grub-install /dev/sda and it said does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<mustard5> iautomech, you can enable them through synaptic by following the first link
<Morg> Can anyone help me get my printer set up? If I go to System > Administration > Printing, it says "The CUPS server could not be contacted." But when I do ps -e | grep cups, cupsd is running.
<mustard5> iautomech, the sources.list for each is shown as a reference if you know how to do it manually
<iautomech> which one contains xwine... that's all i need
<mustard5> iautomech, you need to enable them and then update your package lists
<iautomech> enable which one is what i'm asking
<pudland> how can i find out what version fglrx driver is installed
<StyXman> hi all. I interrupted a nasty aptitude command that tried to remove lots of packeges with C-c several times, and now trying to use aptitude I get this: W: Warning: could not lock the cache file.  Opening in read-only mode
<iautomech> there is like 20 of them
<mustard5> iautomech, well you might as well enable both
<iautomech> mustard, there is alot more than both
<mustard5> iautomech, I have  feeling you are not reading the instructions on the first link
<majd> hey, anyone know anything about an editor called Scribe?
<majd> i can't find anything about it anywhere on the internet
<majd> i read something about it yesterday, can't find the article
<StyXman> Morg: a) do you have loopback? b) do you have a firewall?
<nickrud> StyXman, if you're sure you aren't using any other package manager, try removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<burnboy> can anyone experienced with locales look into this forum post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133895
<iBalo> majd: could it be scribus, which is a layout application?
<StyXman> nickrud: ah, that one...
<mustard5> iautomech, show me the link of what you are looking at...as I'm not really sure what you are doing
<iautomech> /wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-00df54595fcda5c4cb0d1f21ea59db1dbc86bfc8
<StyXman> nickrud: well, no, still the same, even when the file was removed
<majd> iBalo, nope, not that one
<Morg> StyXman: As in 127.0.0.1? Why is a firewall even relevant? This is through the parallel port.
<iBalo> majd: then it's scite, maybe?
<StyXman> dientespodridos: nice nick (???)
<jasper_> i am having trouble with broadcom setup, i've tried everything
<iautomech> i'm trying to get xwine by the way
<dientespodridos> StarKruz1, it's my current condition O:-)
<mustard5> iautomech, you don't know whether you are breezy or hoary?
<iautomech> just incase you wanted to know
<interferon> ok, i just formatted my gentoo hard drive and booted with the ubuntu livecd.  after it boots, instead of showing me the gdm login, i get a screen with my _old wallpaper_ tiled four times across the screen.  how in the world is that possible?  i'm running off the cd (!).
<iautomech> no
<iautomech> i think i'm breezy
<IdleOne> majd:  try this link http://email.about.com/cs/winclientreviews/gr/scribe.htm
<Morg> Maybe this has something to do with it... I [23/Feb/2006:14:46:43 -0800]  Full reload is required.
<sinaduel> I need to know how to save a .txt file in the console, whenever I type anything it inserts it on the file
<dientespodridos> StyXman, it's my current condition O:-)
<iautomech> how do i change?
<StyXman> Morg: the app could be trying to access the cups server through tcp/ip, and you have the port blocked or something
<iautomech> i mean, how do i check?
<Morg> StyXman: Not through loopback.
<IdleOne> iautomech: in terminal type lsb_release -a
<jasper_> can anyone help me with wireless?
<Morg> StyXman: I don't have a problem with other services.
<gsuveg> jasper_: ask honey
<majd> IdleOne, nope, it's an IDE, that's an email client
<suspended> anyone recommend a good dc++ client for gnome?
<iautomech> it's breezy just like i though
<iautomech> *thought
<IdleOne> majd:  sorry I tried
<majd> thanks though
<pschulz01_> Where would I find gpg-agent?
<iautomech> so, i should just click all the repositories pertaining to breezy?
<mustard5> iautomech, k..well you are wanting to enable the universe repository in particular, but you might as well enable universe and multiverse
<mustard5> iautomech, what others do you have listed?
<IdleOne> majd:  maybe you meant TK scribe   http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Editors/Tcl_Tk/
<mustard5> iautomech, have you got ones that are not related to breezy?
<amonkey> what would the best program/livecd be for recovering files off of a borked ext3 (now ext2) filesystem? ext2retrive looks promising, but i can't get it to compile.
<mustard5> iautomech, if you have then you have a problem
<iautomech> LoL
<iautomech> well i don't see the ones you mentioned
<iautomech> cd ubuntu 5.10
<mustard5> iautomech, ok...wait
<iautomech> ok
<mustard5> iautomech, I'll get you to do something...
<pudland> can someone say "hi" if they see this?
<iautomech> ok
<pudland> pls
<IdleOne> hi if we see you
<interferon> pudland, hi
<iautomech> hi pudland
<pudland> thanks
<jasper_> gsuveg, where is honey?
<iautomech> lol
<Jave27> who the heck is pudland?
<mustard5> iautomech, open this link in browser http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pudland> hahah
<pudland> pudland is I
<iBalo> amonkey: Insert is a special 60MB distro for recovery http://www.insert.cd, maybe that helps
<mustard5> iautomech, do this in terminal  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gsuveg> jasper_: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html < here
<pudland> how many have nvidia cards?
<iautomech> took me to microsoft.com ?
<pudland> how many have ati cards?
<mustard5> iautomech, paste the contents in the web page you opened up above..hit send...and then show me the new URL it creates
<iautomech> it went the second time
<iautomech> i must have done something wrong the first time
<mustard5> iautomech, I would think so :)
<iautomech> so... what do you want me to do here now?
<mustard5> iautomech, read my lines above please
<Draconicus> I need to boot the Live CD in such a way that it does not utilize my system's swap file. How can I do this?
<iautomech>  /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Draconicus> The Breezy 5.10 Live CD, that is.
<iautomech> that's what came up
<mustard5> iautomech, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zugot> how do i blacklist a kernel module?  i never want it to load
<iautomech> paste here everything that came up?
<mustard5> iautomech, paste the copy and paste the output in the web page you opened up above..hit send...and then show me the new URL it creates
<IdleOne> no!
<Draconicus> iautomech: You need to type "sudo" - This is a kind of fake root that ensures security in your system while allowing you, the user, to take root actions.
<mustard5> Draconicus, yeah .. my fault on that one...I skipped the sudo in the instructions I gave him :)
<madewokherd> is there a way I can get c++ man pages?
<insites> how do you add a kernel module parameter in ubunbtu?
<Mabus06> pudland: I use an ati card, myself
<nickrud> zugot, add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<iautomech> /paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9222
<iautomech> that's the site
<IdleOne> madewokherd:  man c++
<madewokherd> I mean for the library
<mustard5> iautomech, do you think you can include the http:// part when you paste?
<madewokherd> like, say, <fstream>
<mustard5> iautomech, you are making life hard for me :)
<pudland> mabus06, what your fps?
<mustard5> iautomech, otherwise I have to manually add it afterwards
<iautomech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9222
* marseillai vous souhaite une bonne nuit!
<mustard5> iautomech, thanks
<madewokherd> or even any kind of offline documentation
<aaronshaf> What's the best VN server/client for Ubuntu?
<iautomech> np lol
<NOT_rynofly> wow xubunto is way better than gnome or kde
<IdleOne> madewokherd:  have you googled it?
#ubuntu 2006-03-01
<lullabud> tap-to-click is the spawn of satan.
<madewokherd> no, I'm searching with apt-cache
<OOlin> I did a failed back-up attempt on my Xorg.conf file, how can I re-create it? (it's completly gone) - Xorg -configure is failing.
<IdleOne> madewokherd:  google is your friend :-)
<lullabud> OOlin: sudo dexconf
<nickrud> OOlin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> iautomech, ok..open this page now in browser  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<NOT_rynofly> lullabud: yes it is
<Morg> I'm not sure how else to ask. Ubuntu is failing to see cupsd. According to the Ubuntu wiki, my printer (Brother HL-1440) "needs to be done manually". Can ANYONE help?
<OOlin> nice
<pudland> mabus06, glxgears -printfps
<lullabud> NOT_rynofly: do you happen to know how to disable it?
<mustard5> iautomech, type this command in terminal   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> madewokherd: libstdc++6-doc
<NOT_rynofly> no idea, your talking about a laptops mouse pad tab to click thing right?
<lullabud> yup.
<mustard5> iautomech, tell me when you have that file open in a text editor
<NOT_rynofly> you should have buttons
<lullabud> i've tried to disable it 7 different ways and they're not working.
<iautomech> ok
<lullabud> well, the buttons work.  i just don't want to accidentally click when i'm simply moving my mouse.
<NOT_rynofly> google your laptop
<OOlin> what's 256MB in KB?
<iautomech> i've got it
<lullabud> *pointer
<mustard5> iautomech, done?
<anto9us> Morg, get the debian drivers from here http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<madewokherd> mwe: thanks
<iautomech> yep
<_jason> OOlin: 256*1024
<mustard5> iautomech, ok...copy the sources.list from the web page I showed...and replace your old sources.list completely
<Draconicus> So, how can I boot the 5.10 Live CD and have it not use the swap file?
<iautomech> ???
<Morg> anto9us: I've already got the drivers. That isn't the problem at all.
<mustard5> iautomech, you opened a web page with the breezy sources.list on it didnt you?
<IdleOne> mustard5:  may be easier if you have him open the file in nautilus
<iautomech> yes
<Draconicus> mustard5: Make sure that page is up to date. I accidentally copied Hoary sources when I was first setting up my laptop.
<Dralid> Join #ubuntu+1
<mustard5> iautomech, and you have a gedit open with your old sources.list showing?
<anto9us> Morg, what is the problem?
<iautomech> yes
<NOT_rynofly> my sound card isn't detected
<Morg> anto9us: When I try to access Printers, Ubuntu says it cannot see cups
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: Is it ISA?
<Morg> anto9us: "The CUPS server could not be contacted."
<mustard5> iautomech, ok..well I want you to get rid of the old one and paste the new one in from the web page
<iautomech> k
<OOlin> brb
<epp> what is the java that you need for limewire called in apt?
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: idk its built into my laptop
<cppaj_ubuntu> funkar  nu ? :)
<iautomech> done
<cppaj_ubuntu> ops, sorry
<aaronshaf> What's the best VNC server/client for Ubuntu?
<iautomech> save it?
<IdleOne> !vnc
<Rambo3> nej
<ubotu> rumour has it, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<mustard5> iautomech, ok..save the file
<epp> what is the java that you need for limewire called in apt?
<IdleOne> !limewire
<iautomech> saved
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: Then it's probably not ISA. Check your laptop in the various Linux on Laptop websites for notes on compatibility.
<twitch101> where do i put fonts so they show up in every program?  its a .ttf
<mustard5> iautomech, now do the sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> iautomech, and put it in the pastebin for me...I want to doublecheck what you have done
<Madpilot> !font
<ubotu> hmm... font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Madpilot> twitch101: ^^^
<hal9000__> Anyone knows how to run a hauppauge wintv nova-s tv card on ubuntu?
<epp> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Fredde> How do I apply this theme, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33513 ?
<Rambo3> |grep deb for clear output tjere musterd5
<Seveas> Fredde, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Draconicus> epp: You might consider a better alternative to plain LimeWire: GTK-Gnutella. It searches the entire Gnutella network, while Limewire often misses a lot of sources like BearShare and the like. GTK-Gnutella connects to all clients.
<Aesop> Ok, so how do I mount a floppy?
<Seveas> Aesop, mount /dev/fd0
<interferon> Aesop, mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<iautomech> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<mustard5> Rambo3, well that would be good I suppose :)
<interferon> iautomech, use sudo!
<iautomech> same thing :(
<Seveas> iautomech, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> iautomech: stick "sudo" in front of whatever command yo ujust tried
<mustard5> iautomech, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<epp> Draconicus, im not installing limewire... i just need the java that it uses... and there are so many but thats the one i need.
<Draconicus> epp: Oh... Interesting. Why such a specific type of Java? o_O
<iautomech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9223
<mustard5> iautomech, thanks
<iautomech> that's the sudo gedit
<mustard5> iautomech, k
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: i found this, for gentoo http://home.nedlinux.nl/~bart/?page=11 how can i do this on xubunto
<epp> Draconicus, I just need the java that you would install on windows that works for all.
<mustard5> iautomech, ok...next command...
<mustard5> iautomech, sudo apt-get update
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: I saw a similar page. Let me check that one.
<Aesop> Ok, and how do I unmount it?
<Aesop> Unount a floppy*?
<NOT_rynofly> epp: www.java.com
<Aesop> unmount*, even
<Madpilot> !tell epp about java
<epp> Draconicus, whats the sun java2runtime called in apt?
<Morg> Guess I lost the connection. I miss anything?
<mustard5> iautomech, is it updating the package lists?
<lullabud> holy hell this tap-to-click thing is pissing me off.
<NOT_rynofly> epp: look on the java site they sould have an install there
<anto9us> Morg, welcome back, there's information here about required links http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<Rambo3> NOT_eynofly ou need to recompile kernel there
<Draconicus> epp: Ah. You want Sun Java? That's part of the restricted formats thing if you want it to work correctly. Let me link you to the guide. Hold on.
<iautomech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9224
<_jason> ubotu: tell epp about javadebs
<Madpilot> epp: the sun java stuff is in the link the bot sent you
<Morg> anto9us: Uhhhhhhhh, this is an UBUNTU problem.
<wastrel> i turned off tap-to-click on my synaptics touchpad
<mustard5> iautomech, sudo apt-get update
<Morg> anto9us: I haven't even been able to try the drivers yet
<lullabud> wastrel: how'd you do it?
<mustard5> iautomech, you just sent me the link to your sources.list again :)
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: Wait... xubuntu?
<lullabud> hmm... actually, i wonder if this is even a synaptics.  maybe that's the problem...?
<mustard5> iautomech, was that supposed to be?
<wastrel> lullabud:  added the maxtaptime option in my synaptics section in xorg.conf
<iautomech> LoL can't remember now
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: ubunto with xfce
<anto9us> Morg, I've used drivers from that site with Ubuntu, can't remember model though
<Draconicus> epp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restrictedformats%29
<lullabud> wastrel: see, that's not working for me. =/
<mustard5> iautomech, well do that command I have mentioned twice now :)
<iautomech> well it's updateing and downloading all of them
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: its just my desktop mamager
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: Ah. I thought it was the XBox Ubuntu. :P
<Morg> anto9us: Again, not a problem with drivers. It's a problem with Ubuntu/CUPS.
<mustard5> iautomech, k..feel free to tell me whats going on ;)
<wastrel> lullabud:          Option          "MaxTapTime"            "0"
<interferon> Draconicus, is there such a thing?
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: loL
<iautomech> LoL
<interferon> LoL!
<Draconicus> interferon: I believe there is a project...
<NOT_rynofly> I would imagine
<interferon> ah
<lullabud> wastrel: that's what i did, along with a dozen other customizations, and it's not working.
<NOT_rynofly> i know gentoo is on xbox
<iautomech> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<iautomech> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg [189B] 
<iautomech> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<anto9us> Morg, is cupsd running?
<Morg> anto9us: Yes, as I've repeated.
<iautomech> basicallly a bunch of things like that
<interferon> i'm looking for a font called LauraMC that i used to have on my gentoo install.  is that available in any of the font packages in ubuntu?
<mustard5> iautomech, thats all good..
<wastrel> lullabud:  heh are you sure you're editing the right file ? :]   i just added the line & restarted x & it worked
<wastrel> lullabud:  i have to turn it back on tho, my GF needs it
<interferon> or is there any way to find out?
<iautomech> it's done
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: any ideas?
<mustard5> iautomech, ok..no errors?
<lullabud> wastrel: dude, i'm sure.
<iautomech> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<iautomech> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lullabud> wastrel: synclient -l even shows the right output, but it's not behaving as it says.
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: That Gentoo thing is ancient. Hold on.
<interferon> iautomech, close synaptic
<mustard5> iautomech, ok close synaptic package manager
<iautomech> did that already
<mustard5> iautomech, now do the update command again
<mustard5> iautomech, sudo apt-get update
<iautomech> and that was?
<iautomech> ok
<mustard5> iautomech, apt-get and synaptic are basically the same thing...so you can only have one going at anytime
<wastrel> lullabud:  yuck, maybe something in the bios?
<Draconicus> Can somebody tell NOT_rynofly the Linux on Laptops site? I can't remember where they are and have to go.
<iautomech> E: Invalid operation updat
<NOT_rynofly> Draconicus: my laptop is a dell cpi d266xt
<Fredde> how do I delete a folder with commands?
<mustard5> iautomech, try it with an 'e' on the end then :)
<Morg> Here is the entirety of the CUPS error log, if anyone is willing to look: http://pastebin.com/569324
<bimberi> Fredde: rmdir (if it's empty) rm -r (if it's not)
<_jason> NOT_rynofly: linux-laptop.net
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: Okay. Sorry. I have to go. I'm sure somebody else here will be happy to point you in the direction of the Ubuntu laptop testing site.
<iautomech> ok brb... gotta use restroom really bad
<lullabud> wastrel: man, that's the only thing i can think of... all of the driver level stuff doesn't seem to work.
<mustard5> iautomech, k
<anto9us> Morg, edit cupsd.conf and change RunAsUser
<_jason> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<wastrel> ok fun fun .  gl , i gotta run
<Morg> anto9us: Change it to No?
<bronze> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Fredde> bimberi: thanks
<anto9us> Morg, if it's set to yes, yes
<anto9us> Morg, then restart cupsd
<bimberi> Fredde: yw :)
<Morg> anto9us: Same problem
<iautomech> ok when i got back, it said i had 40+ updates now available
<Fredde> Could anyone give me a tip of a gtk engine?
<iautomech> i went ahead and click install now, i hope that didn't hurt us
<mustard5> iautomech, k. thats fine
<iautomech> k
<Madpilot> Fredde: the what?
<Fredde> gtk engine
<iautomech> now, i'm sorry.... but what did you want me to do?
<mustard5> iautomech, you will be able to find the stuff you want in synaptic now
<mustard5> iautomech, you've done it all
<iautomech> ok thanks a bunch
<iautomech> i appreciate it man, you are a life savor
<mustard5> iautomech, np
<Fredde> Madpilot: I'm trying to apply http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33513
<Draconicus> I really need to boot the Breezy Live CD without mounting the available swap file. Can somebody please help me? Another option would be to tell me how to unmount my swap in an active system.
<LjL> Draconicus: "swapoff -a" will unmount swap
<lullabud> Draconicus: isn't that "noswap" as a boot flag?
<Rambo3> fredde install it unpacked
<Madpilot> Fredde: System menu --> Preferences --> Themes, then drag the file you downloaded into the Theme window - it should auto-install, then you just choose it
<iBalo> Draconicus: swapoff -a and that's it
<anto9us> Morg, try putting the links in as per that site I gave you
<anto9us> ln -s /etc/init.d/cups /etc/init.d/lpd
<anto9us> ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/lpd
<interferon> is there a way to have ubuntu boot to command-line instead of gdm?
<Dralid> First, am I in the right channel? I'm running Ubuntu live to get used to linux before making the plunge away from M$ XP and I need to know how to go from .tar.gz packages to working programs.  Specifically, I am trying to get StepMania (http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Downloads) to work. It offers both precompiled binaries and source packages.
<interferon> assuming i can't get into the system
<bimberi> compiling
<bimberi> oops
<LjL> Dralid: well, first off, note that in the general case you should *not* compile from source or use third-party precompiled binaries, but rather use the Ubuntu repositories
<Morg> anto9us: OK, this problem is with the System > Administration > Printers thing in Ubuntu and has NOTHING to do with the printer I'm using.
<anto9us> Morg, ok
<LjL> Dralid: that said, while the reps have about 17000 programs, stepmania doesn't appear to be there. so, to begin with, you should uncompress your .gz by typing "gunzip filename.gz"
<interferon> ok, better question - if instead of the gdm login, i get a series of lines and just a generally distorted screen and a locked-up keyboard, is it safe to assume that the video drivers ubuntu picked are not appropriate?
<LjL> Dralid: then untar the resulting tar archive with "tar -x -f filename.tar"
<nickrud> Morg, you could try using the cups web interface, and bypass the gnome printer setup
<nickrud> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<_jason> interferon: probably, try changing it to
<stealth_> hey guys, any1 know of a program that can stream my desktop like a video?
<_jason> interferon: argh, ... "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sorry for the suspense :)
<LjL> Dralid: at that point, a new directory should be created. move to that directory ("cd directoryname"), and look for a file called INSTALL and a file called README (use "ls")
<interferon> _jason, haha ok
<Morg> nickrud: OK. How do I access it on the web then?
<bodzio> hello. is anyone from Poland here?
<interferon> _jason, i guess i should do that from recovery mode then?
<nickrud> Morg, point your web browser at 127.0.0.1:631
<_jason> interferon: yeah or see if you can get to tty1 by hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<Morg> nickrud: Unable to connect
<LjL> Dralid: read them, and follow them. let's say that, in general, you will want to type "./configure" followed - if no errors - by "make" followed - if no errors - by "sudo checkinstall". but this does vary between programs
<interferon> _jason, no, the whole keyboard locks up - none of the lock keys will even turn their indicators on :(
<mr_mojo> hello!
<Morg> nickrud: Did you see the error log I posted?
<_jason> interferon: recovery mode I guess, what kind of card do you have?
<interferon> _jason, where in the file would the vesa setting go?
<mr_mojo> you know when you use the ssh command from terminal
<nickrud> Morg, no
<interferon> _jason, ATi Rage 128  i believe
<LjL> Dralid: also, you probably do *not* have a C compiler installed (assuming that program is written in C), so install one using "sudo aptitude install build-essential". you should also install checkinstall, "sudo aptitude install checkinstall"
<mr_mojo> how do i send a password with the initial ssh command
<regeya> mr_mojo risin'
<_jason> interferon: look for the video driver section
<mr_mojo> i tried ssh root:password@host but that didn't work
<nickrud> Morg, found it
<NOT_rynofly> can someone help me configre sound on my dell cpi d266xt laptop?
<interferon> _jason, ah got it.  i'll try changing ati to vesa.
<CarlFK> end of dapper install, the installer is having trouble with grub, so I thought I would Alt-F2 and run it manually, but it errors: /target/sbin/grub: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Morg> nickrud: Updated one here: http://pastebin.com/569343
<Morg> Same idea though
<CarlFK> anyone have a clue how I can run grub?
<B_166-ER-X> now, how do i install a .deb
<Morg> Just more restarts :)
<Mastastealth> grub is run on boot, wut'd ya like to do?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<LjL> B_166-ER-X: but make sure that .deb is not already in the repositories first
<nickrud> Morg, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys
<bimberi> mr_mojo: not sure if you can, but you can set up passwordless ssh using keys
<CarlFK> grub won't run on boot if the installer doesn't install it - I am trying to install it
<B_166-ER-X> now, how do i install a .deb  ?
<B_166-ER-X> ok thx
<Mastastealth> oh ok, u wanna do it from commandline?
<_jason> ubotu: tell CarlFK about grub
<mr_mojo> bimberi, isn't there just a --password or similar?
<B_166-ER-X> i'll ignore LjL 's comment.
<_jason> B_166-ER-X: you should listen to LjL
<Morg> nickrud: I should have thought of that. :) But from forum posts, I thought it might have been broken in the first place.
<pycs> hi guys, is there a text to speech for ubuntu?
<Mastastealth> u cant send a pw through an ssh command, you can put in the username, but then it'll ask for pw...or u could that key trick
<B_166-ER-X> I'M compiling, trying, installing, searching, re-compiling dependencies. for 48 hrs hours.
<LjL> B_166-ER-X: feel free to ignore me. i assume that, as you don't know how to do something as basic as installing a .deb, you might not really know about repositories either. but then you're surely way smarter than i
<B_166-ER-X> i dont NEED to check if its in synaptic
<nickrud> Morg, you're missing some config files, according to the log: reinstalling *should* rebuild them
<B_166-ER-X> i KNOW its not.
<Morg> nickrud: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124214
<mr_mojo> basically i want to script ssh
<bimberi> mr_mojo: not that i can see
<interferon> which Display section in xorg.conf gets used?  the first one?
<Morg> nickrud: Someone has the same two files missing on the second page
<mr_mojo> ok, what i want to do is have a script via cron which automatically sftps a file
<bimberi> ubotu tell B_166-ER-X about deb
<nickrud> Morg, a sec: I'm at work, I'll be right back
<NOT_rynofly> can someone guide me through on how to do this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=a2d4b9a4ef4f8ddf58c5fc25adcc3b16&t=185651
<Rambo3> interferon there is default :
<Morg> nickrud: Same two files are missing anyway
<Morg> nickrud: After reinstall
<_jason> interferon: I would just set the driver to vesa for now and take care of that later (I don't know which one gets used)
<CarlFK> _jason: part of it is I am trying to fiugre out what is reasonable for the installer to do, but if I it can run grub but I can't, I am off to to bad start
<CarlFK> _jason: I would rather not have to boot to a LiveCD if there is some way I can just run grub from the installer's VT2
<Mastastealth> Carl: are you dual booting? Are you trying to get Grub to be ur default booter?
<Mastastealth> and installing it from Ubuntu?
<Dralid> Thank you, Got to go.
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: no dual, yes grub default, yes ubuntu install.
<interferon> _jason, i tried vesa, and i was able to start up without a lockup, butptty 7 is blank, and my monitor is displaying a dialog that says "recommended mode 1280x1024 60Hz" on that particular tty
<pycs> hi guys, is there a text to speech for ubuntu? :)
<LjL> pycs: "apt-cache search festival"
<pycs> ok thanks :)
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: the problem i have created was trying to put / and /boot on /dev/md0 (software raid 0 made from hda1 and hdb1)
<Mastastealth> do you mind installing grub from a CD or must it be through Ubuntu? If you simply install grub from synaptic or command-line, it will automatically set stuff up, then u could edit afterwards...
<NOT_rynofly> can someone guide me through on how to do this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=a2d4b9a4ef4f8ddf58c5fc25adcc3b16&t=185651
<_jason> interferon: oh I see, you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set the res I guess, but you may have to change the driver to vesa again afterwards
<NOT_rynofly> can someone guide me through on how to do this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=a2d4b9a4ef4f8ddf58c5fc25adcc3b16&t=185651
<Mastastealth> oh...
<Hbkfabio> hola
<Hbkfabio> necesito ayuda
<LjL> !es
* acktvst PIRA
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mastastealth> so u have / and /boot on the same partition it seems?
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: im trying to flesh out what the installer can/can't do to figure out how this could be resolved: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/preseed/+bug/31435
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: correct
<steven1> now i understand the descriptions algorithms  is like a needle of a vinyl  record record player and the music file is the equivalent if a vinyl record
<Alexi5> hello
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: /boot is just a subdir of / - 2 drives, one partition each (no swap... i'm just testing the installer)
<Alexi5> when is xubuntu coming out on its own ISO
<do_me_nice> how do i get my printer usable in ubuntu... will the installation cd's work?
<NOT_rynofly> hey con someone help me with setting up my alsa sound?
<Mastastealth> so ur wondering whether to install grub in boot or mbr?
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas , if i open gtkpod now, it says that the ipod is not mounted, as so , the 'mounter app' says the same, but when i try to mount it, its saying its already mounted (..)
<_jason> ubotu: tell NOT_rynofly about alsa
<Madpilot> do_me_nice: what brand/model of printer?
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: no.  the installer barffed and I am trying to run grub manually, but the only copy of grub I could find was /target/sbin/grub but that needs a lib or something, and errors
<_jason> CarlFK: does running 'rescue' with the install cd fail as well?
<do_me_nice> Madpilot: Lexmark X2250
<CarlFK> _jason: is rescue a boot option?
<Madpilot> do_me_nice: check lexmark's site, and www.linuxprinting.org
<_jason> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows appears to be
<Mastastealth> yea, apparently from a comment in that link u gave, GRUB cant be install in /boot, so it must go in MBR, but it seems its not in there
<Mastastealth> so by using a CD you should be able to fix GRUB and install it in MBR instead
<Alexi5> does anyone here use XFCE
<Mastastealth> i've *used* it, but not currently
<Mastastealth> mainly Gnome
<Madpilot> do_me_nice: I'm not sure your printer will work w/ Ubuntu - it's mentioned in this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Alexi5> ok
<ubuntu_noob> Can anyone provide some direction on how to get a usb phone to work with Ubuntu?  I want to use it with Skype.  Thanks.
<Alexi5> XFCE is very fast butthe ubuntu theme for gnome looks great
<Draconicus> How can I unmount my swap partition in an active system?
<CarlFK> _jason: Mastastealth... I'll do that if I absolutly have to, but if the installer can run grub, shouldn't I be able to?
<interferon> Draconicus, swapoff?
<LjL> Draconicus: did our suggestion not work?
<Mastastealth> ubuntu_noob: wut happens when you plug it in? wut model phone is it? :D
<Draconicus> interferon: You sure? *tries it*
<Mastastealth> the installer, are you talking about when you install it from syanptic, or the installer CD?
<CarlFK> installer CD
<Draconicus> LjL: Sorry. I must have missed it.
<ubuntu_noob> Mastastealth: Model UP-90 from Geeks.com.  System does not recognize it. No sounds from phone.
<LjL> Draconicus: well, it was to swapoff anyway. the complete command would be "sudo swapoff -a"
<Mastastealth> oh ok, yea, if you press esc you should get a list of the steps, so you can then skip down to the grub part w/o reinstalling all of ubuntu
<NOT_rynofly> draconicus: i found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=a2d4b9a4ef4f8ddf58c5fc25adcc3b16&t=185651
<CarlFK> the installer is near the end, grub errors, I hit Alt-F2, get to a shell, try to run grub, get /target/sbin/grub: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Draconicus> LjL: I did that and it worked fine. Thanks. :D
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: I'm pretty sure there's an Ubuntu site about laptops...
<Hobbsee> Draconicus: about supported ones?
<do_me_nice> Madpilot: nice page... thanks for the help
<Draconicus> Hobbsee: Yes.
<NOT_rynofly> i've yet to find one with my laptop on it
<do_me_nice> guess i will have to boot into windows
<Hobbsee> !tell Draconicus about laptop
<NOT_rynofly> where can i find XF86Config
<Mastastealth> ah...i dont know if grub installer is accessible through shell :(
<Draconicus> NOT_rynofly: If you can't find an Ubuntu site with your laptop on it then it likely hasn't been tested by anyone yet. Looking for answers in other distro sites might not work, but it's probably your next best option.
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to know whats is mounted and not ?
<LjL> NOT_rynofly: /etc/X11/xorg.conf , or you mean the program?
<Mastastealth> is it a limited shell or can you actually do commands like use nano or other command-line programs?
<LjL> B_166-ER-X: "mount"
<Mastastealth> maybe like a "sudo apt-get install grub --reinstall" ?
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: grub-installer seems to be some script, got tired of trying to figure it out.  was just hoping I could run grub and force it to install on HD0
<AntMaz> i cant get radmin to work under wine
<AntMaz> it installed but i cant connect to the computer
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: 'sudo fdisk -l' will show you all partitions (including the unmounted ones)
<AntMaz> anyone know what to do
<AntMaz> andi know i put the server on it
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: "both"
<interferon> ok, the only way i got anywhere was using the ati drivers with framebuffer turned off.  i got to the ubuntu gdm login screen, but the mouse is the only thing that works, and there's still some distortion at the top
<Mastastealth> ok, did u try that apt-get command?
<Mastastealth> assuming apt is working
<interferon> Mastastealth, me?
<CarlFK> leme try... i think that got replaced with something called anna
<AntMaz> anyone if there is a radmin for linux
<Makaraki> Hi guys I have a little problem, I want to install rbscrobbler.py
<Makaraki>  (last.fm plugin for rhythmbox) but I have no idea how to do it I tried with ./rbscrobbler.py
<Makaraki>  ... thanks
<Mastastealth> yea
<B_166-ER-X> anyone with a ipod ? i cannot mount it anymore !?
<Mastastealth> no
<Mastastealth> gah! apt-get command ocmment was to Carl
<darnellkeith_> are there any email clients that will let me download from hotmail or msn.com?
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: no apt-get - but yes anna, now to figure out how to use anna to install grub
<Mastastealth> lol, sry Carl, never heard of anna :(
<ubuntu_noob> Mastastealth: Model UP-90 from Geeks.com.  System does not recognize it. No sounds from phone.
<LjL> darnellkeith_: "apt-cache search hotmail"
<Mastastealth> rgr ubuntu_noob, im looking on Google for anything
<ubuntu_noob> i googled but without success.  Thanks for looking.
<darnellkeith_> that didnt do anything?
<LjL> darnellkeith_: then you don't have the Universe repository enabled.
<LjL> !tell darnellkeith_ about repos
<NOT_rynofly> how can i look at my hardware?
<IdleOne> open the box
<NOT_rynofly> like a list
<NOT_rynofly> in ubunto
<linuxnewbie> hello again!
<darnellkeith_> k thanx
<Makaraki> Hi guys nobady knows how to install last.fm plugin called rbscrobbler.py
<Makaraki> , I tried with ./rbscrobbler.py
<Makaraki>  but no succes
<slayer_x911> hey all
<Mastastealth> ubuntu_noob: can you give me the output of lsusb in a command line?
<_jason> NOT_rynofly: sudo lshw
<linuxnewbie> thank you all. i got my ubuntu running now. lots of discovering to do here.
<ubuntu_noob> un momentito
<Alexi5> if i have 768MB of ram on my ubuntu machine
<NOT_rynofly> _jason: will that just list it? i want that program that opens up and displays all my hardware and drivers
<NOT_rynofly> or something like that
<_jason> NOT_rynofly: try it and see if it is what you want, it will just output a bunch of info to the terminal
<slayer_x911> can any1 tell me if ubuntu could run on ntfs or it needs a special partition type
<Alexi5> would xfce and gnome will xfce give a significant performance
<LjL> slayer_x911: ubuntu definitely cannot run on NTFS
<_jason> NOT_rynofly: maybe system > admin > device manager is what you want?
<LjL> slayer_x911: it needs its own partition, which usually uses the ext3 filesysem
<NOT_rynofly> alex: a big performance jump
<LjL> slayer_x911: linux cannot even write to NTFS
<xanavim> what's the name of the release after dapper?
<xanavim> it's new name finding time  :D
<Makaraki> Hi all nobady knows how to install last.fm plugin called rbscrobbler.py? I can not
<NOT_rynofly> alex: xfce is way faster than gnome
<ubuntu_noob> Mastastealth:Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:0601 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 6300c
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 4478:4478
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04cc:1122 Philips Semiconductors Hub
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c00c Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse
<ubuntu_noob> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<NOT_rynofly> _jason: yes thats what i want but im using xfce right now and i don't see it
<NOT_rynofly> _jason: i could see it in gnome but not here
<Mastastealth> hmm...i dont see a brand of a usb phone in there
<B_166-ER-X> my ipod wont mount, any ideas ?
<Mastastealth> is it currently plugged in?
<slayer_x911> it also cant read from ntfs??
<IdleOne> NOT_rynofly:  go to system > more info
<NOT_rynofly> idleone: i don't see more info
<IdleOne> system . Information sorry
<LjL> slayer_x911: it can read. it just can'twrite
<ubuntu_noob> Nope - not there that i can see either
<NOT_rynofly> idleone: i don't see information eithet
<LjL> slayer_x911: MS is not giving out the details, and apparently it's hard to implement without them
<ubuntu_noob> the phone does work under windows with the provided drivers
<IdleOne> your using xfce right?
<NOT_rynofly> idleone: yes brb lol
<Mastastealth> hmm...so the phone IS plugged in?
<Makaraki> Please can someone tell me what's wrong with "pathToPlugin" ./rbscrobbler.py
<Makaraki>  It tells me bas interpreted
<ubuntu_noob> plugged into the hub shown in the listing you asked for
<mustard5> ubuntu_noob, I would boot to windows to use the mobile phone then...nokia phones seem to have some support on linux, but other phones can be a big headache
<slayer_x911> thanx LjL
<Makaraki> uops ..... no luck today with my question
<ubuntu_noob> it may come to windows only use but would be nice to have it work under ubuntu.
<Madpilot> ubuntu_noob: try plugging it right into the computer, instead of into the hub
<xanavim> hm... I guess that means a new name hasn't been announced for the release after dapper..
<ubuntu_noob> wait one
<Madpilot> (that *shouldn't* make a difference, but it might...)
* xanavim recalls about six months ago that dapper's name was announced... :(
<xanavim> ah well
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: anna-install pciutils-udeb gets me lspci command.  now to figure out what gets me grub ;)
<mustard5> Madpilot, I could get my LG phone to work ...and the disk they gave me only works on XP and I dual boot to win98...talk about frustrating :)
<ubuntu_noob> Bingo!  New audio device detected.
<mustard5> *couldnt
<Fujitsu> No, xanavim. Not yet/
<ubuntu_noob> i'll go away now and play.  Thank you.
<IdleOne> another happy ubuntu user ()
<Mastastealth> Carl: hehe, is anna like apt?
<Mastastealth> MadPilot: Nice thinking
<IdleOne> ^5 Madpilot
<Madpilot> ubuntu_noob: so it worked when plugged directly into the box? strange... aren't computers FUN? :P
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: apparently ;)
<ubuntu_noob> Thanks to all for the help.  Grazie.  OUT
<mustard5> Madpilot, what type of phone was that one?
<Mastastealth> though still dont mean phone will work properly, but alteast now its detected :D
<CarlFK> Mastastealth: all I know is it is what the installer uses, and google got me some hits like http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2006/01/msg00522.html
<Madpilot> mustard5: linux_noob's? Not sure - scroll back, I'm sure he mentioned the name
<mustard5> Madpilot, k
<NOT_rynofly> idleone: im back, yes im using xfce
<Madpilot> mustard5: Model UP-90 from Geeks.com
<IdleOne> NOT_rynofly: right click on the desktop and go to System > Information
<mustard5> Madpilot, hmmm...
<mustard5> Madpilot, never heard of them :)
* mustard5 goes back to forum reading....
<Mastastealth> ok guys, im out, see ya later :)
<Mastastealth> have fun with grub Carl, have fun with that phone noob ^_^
<Mastastealth> good luck
<NOT_rynofly> idleone: information isn't inder the system tab, i have app menu editor, bug report tool, conf editor, floppy format, network tools, new login, run as dif user, stsyem log,sys monitor, ubuntu device database, xfce fsab mount manager...
<NOT_rynofly> and thats it
<pol_> ola ola
<pol_> where i am?
<IdleOne> NOT_rynofly:  at the top of that list you dont see Information?
<pol_> no i have some problem....
<linuxnewbie> how can i change my u.s. keyboard so that i could write finnish and swedish letters for example?
<NOT_rynofly> idleone: nope
<pol_> reconfiguring the xserver
<IdleOne> NOT_rynofly:  dont know what to tell you ..I have it there
<SealyDave> ndiswrapper and monitor mode
<pol_> ok now it's ok
<IdleOne> NOT_rynofly:  poke around in one of them 5000 tabs hehe
<pol_> linuxnewbie you have to reconfigure the xserver
<linuxnewbie> what does that mean?
<ron_> hello all
<linuxnewbie> i was looking for keyboard preferences but got confused
<pol_> i don't know haw to do but sourche in some forum and type "xserver reconfigure" and you will find you solution
<IdleOne> !keyboard
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<ron_> can anyone why my opengl could be missing mmx in badger?
<lampshade> Anyone ever add a printer from the command line?
<ron_> im getting this OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20041207 AGP 1x TCL
<ron_>  but not the usually mmx
<NOT_rynofly> hey, i want to see what monitor my system is detecting and change it
<NOT_rynofly> can anyone help?
<boabsta> NOT_rynofly, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Devil> hi people
<Devil> e ai galera
<arko> siemka
<tomkelleher> mustard5: thanks for the help yesterday, I'm almost certain what you said did something, but I couldn't get the command line, but I'm almost %100 sure it's my graphics card thats giving me issues
<cyphase> does the Screen Resolution utility automatically detect changes in the X server, or do you have to do something?
<Devil> there is any woman here??
<mustard5> tomkelleher, was that the liveCD problem?
<tomkelleher> mustard5: yea I was using the liveCD, which brings me to my second question. If I try to install Breezy will I have better graphics support that I've had with the LiveCD perhaps I could even load into the command line
<normal_>  'lo all, I've intalled an application and have no idea where it is..Can someone tell me how to find it?
<ompaul> normal1_, what application was it?
<normal_> wings3d
<mustard5> tomkelleher, thats the million dollar question really. :)  Its quite possible that you will end up in the same situation....if you can get to a command line on the install though, then as I say, we are in business..and might be able to work it out
<mustard5> tomkelleher, at this stage its a big 'unknown'
<NOT_rynofly> bobsta: this helps, but i want the little app that opens up and lets me chnge my monitor ans stuff like that
<Madpilot> normal1_: try typing 'wings3d' in a terminal, that should launch it
<mustard5> tomkelleher, I guess you have to ask yourself..is it worth the effort?
<NOT_rynofly> xorg.conf is saying "generic monotor"
<NOT_rynofly> monitor*
<mustard5> tomkelleher, there are other linux distros you could try...they may work better with your system
<ompaul> normal1_, type >>which wings3d<< it will tell you where it is, that is only the binary, no configs
<mustard5> tomkelleher, of course I am partial to ubuntu :D
<normal_> Stupid me, I ain't installed it yet.. I don't know how to run a .run...
<NOT_rynofly> i want to set the specific monitor i have
* ompaul pokes Madpilot 
<tomkelleher> mustard5: yea I guess thats the question, do you think Dapper may have better support for systems like mine. You may be right, but I do know I've had problems with SuSe and Ubuntu
* Madpilot is poked... what's up?
<Draconicus> resizer_reiserfs in gparted complains that "the new size value is wrong" when I try to resize an existing reiserfs partition. What should I do?
<cyphase> Does the Screen Resolution utility automatically detect changes in the X server? I've upgraded my video card and monitor, and it can handle higher resolutions..
<mustard5> tomkelleher, basically its the ATI graphics that is causing it atm...which is to do with the quality of the ATI drivers that ATI provides
<ompaul> I am wondering if there is a wiki page on the subject of what happens in an install - I have seen a few questions like that
<mustard5> tomkelleher, if you could use something other than ATI...ie nvidia than you might have more luck
<Madpilot> normal1_: wings3d is in Ubuntu's repos, you don't need to use a .run file
<mustard5> tomkelleher, that is not really an option?
<ompaul> Madpilot, ^^ 2 lines
<Madpilot> ompaul: install = voodoo & chicken sacrificing to me, I've got no idea - and I don't think there's an enlightening wikipage, either...
<mustard5> tomkelleher, so ctr + alt + f1 didnt get you to command line at all I take it?
<ompaul> Madpilot, okay so it needs to be done :-)
<tomkelleher> mustard5: not on this notebook intergrated poo that is ATI, I believe it went somewhere, the colors changed on my screen, but alas I could only see the prity colors...
<mustard5> tomkelleher, hmmmm...
<Madpilot> ompaul: go ahead!
<NOT_rynofly> where can i edit the monitor linux is detecting and its resolution?
<mustard5> tomkelleher, I would put the problem back out there to see if someone here has some new advice
<NOT_rynofly> its showing generic monitor
<theSamo> NOT_rynofly: xorg.conf
<mustard5> tomkelleher, I don't have an ATI graphics chip, so someone who does might have more advice
<zebraFusion> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<NOT_rynofly> thesamo: idk what to change them to like i want the graphic lille window that opens and you can select with a dropbox
<mustard5> tomkelleher, my experience with ATI has mainly been watching people in here trying to get the darn things working :D
<ompaul> Madpilot, when I am awake tomorrow :-)
<theSamo> NOT_rynofly: System->Prefrences->Screen Resolution
<NOT_rynofly> thesamo: im in xfce
<tomkelleher> mustard5: I found what looks like a driver on the ATI site, could this help?
<nbjayme> hello folks!!!
<noone> hello
<mustard5> tomkelleher, ubuntu has ATI drivers that you can install when you get to the command line...
<arielhi> hello i was wondering if anyone could help me i installed ubuntu and the xorg file didn't detect my correct display and it won't start gdm and now i am running knoppix to try to get help
<theSamo> NOT_rynofly: dunno then
<mustard5> tomkelleher, apparently its trying to run with them now....
<noone> can someone answer me how can I access ubuntu desktop on live cd from bash?
<nbjayme> i been struggling with stream capture or recording.
<NOT_rynofly> thesamo: in my xorg.conf file all the resolutions are 1024x768, but its only showing in 800x600 and i have a black area on the right and bottom of screen about 1/4 inch
<mustard5> tomkelleher, if there was some way of switching the install to use vesa instead of ati prior to the install....but I don't know of any such method
<FunnyLookinHat> arielhi, get the xorg file that knoppix created and put it on a CD or something and just put that in the place for ur ubuntu install
<tomkelleher> mustard5: this driver was last modified on the 9th of Febuary, this year, and supports my processor, so this wouldnt be on the CD would it
<waldo_> noone: startx, probably
<arielhi> where is the xorg file from knoppix located
<mustard5> tomkelleher, the big problem would be how do you install it without a command line
<theSamo> NOT_rynofly: hmm, this might be the display driver. i dunno really
<tomkelleher> mustard5: could I recompile the ISO with the new driver?
<noone> is this normal that live cd didnt start automaticly to kde desktop or sth?
<nbjayme> is there a gui player that you can easily record streams. i mean while listening then u decide to record you click on record button.
<mustard5> tomkelleher, you would need a running linux system of some kind to recompile the kernel
<FunnyLookinHat> arielhi, probably in /etc/X11/
<arielhi> ok great thanks!
<FunnyLookinHat> arielhi, sounds like a question to ask in #knoppix or something
<tomkelleher> mustard5: so there is no way to add the new driver from windows?
<iautomech> can ubuntu run exe programs?
<nbjayme> or what linux tool will allow you to record all streams going to your audio?
<mustard5> tomkelleher, I wouldnt think so...
<navarone> iautomech, thru wine it can
<mustard5> tomkelleher, I think you are best seeking more advice from others in this channel though
<MacSlow> iautomech, I assume you want run windows-binaries?!
<mustard5> tomkelleher, someone might know something that I dont' :)
<iautomech> i installed wine, but it still won't run exe programs
<MacSlow> iautomech, you'll need wine for that indeed.
<B_166-ER-X>  rebooted.... now ubuntu detect the ipod... but when i load amarok, its saying ' Media Device: failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /media/ipod'      any ideas ?
<mustard5> tomkelleher, start with the basic problem again..and see who replies
<tomkelleher> mustard5: alright, thank you though I appreciate the help, I'm that much closer to a solution
<navarone> iautomech, I've never used wine so I have no help for you..s.ry
<iautomech> :(
<MacSlow> iautomech, usually it's like: wine some-program.exe
<mesaboogie1> !ndiswrapper
<iautomech> ok
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<MacSlow> iautomech, but don't forget that this is an iffy topic
<linuxnewbie> how do you listen to mp3 files?
<tatters> how can I view all running proceess in teminal?
<mesaboogie1> !wine dependencies
<ubotu> mesaboogie1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mesaboogie1> bummer
<iautomech> ok :(
<mustard5> iautomech, useing wine is something that is more for an intermediate user of linux.  It might be best if you put that off until you have familiarised yourself with the rest of the system and how things work on linux
<MacSlow> tatters, pstree -paulchnG
<mesaboogie1> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tatters> k thnx
<morgy_> I get cought in the APT-GET update after the installation of the system files.. is there a way to Force the setup of eth0 or to skip this step ??
<morgy_> thanks !
<mustard5> iautomech, try reading up on the subject online first :)
<mustard5> iautomech, wine can be a real pain to work with sometimes :)
<morgy_> sorry, i mean, during the install procedure of Breezy :)
<LjL> i'm running compiz. on breezy. on kde. :)
<tatters> whats the paulchnG mean it seems a strange command
<zebraFusion> Erm
<zebraFusion> The azureus.deb isn't there.
<zebraFusion> Should I download the source from sourceforge and compile?
<MacSlow> tatters, that's juat a bunch of options for pstree
<iautomech> mustard.... wine in the synaptic package manager doesn't have a Ubuntu sign next to it... Doesn't the ubuntu symbol show that it is installed?
<MacSlow> tatters, I arranged them in that order so I can remember them better, because it almost sounds like a name to me (at least in german)
<mustard5> iautomech, no..the ubuntu symbol means it is part of the 'main package'
<iautomech> lol
<iautomech> ok
<bimberi> ubotu tell zebraFusion about azureus
<tatters> oh right just thought he knew my name was paul lol :P :/
<ivo_> :)
<mustard5> iautomech, wine is a community supported package...
<iautomech> is there a way to check to make sure it is installed
<stpere> iautomech, open a terminal and type wine
<zebraFusion> bimberi, the .deb file there is 404'ing.
<mustard5> iautomech, yeah if it has a 'green square'
<MacSlow> tatters, not sure if that was clear to you... you have to enter: pstree -paulchnG
<MacSlow> tatters, in a terminal
<tatters> yup it worked thnx
<cyphase> how do i set my resolution to 1600x1200?
<stpere> iautomech, hmm.. I wasn't following the conversation :-P
<iautomech> it says command not found
<zebraFusion> The requested URL /debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.3.0.6-1_all.deb was not found on this server.
<mustard5> iautomech, to run a program with wine...you need to run it in termina
<iautomech> oh ok
<tatters> my name is paul macslow thats Y I wondered it was nemd paul
<iautomech> how do i do that?
<mustard5> iautomech, using this syntax   wine  <application_name>
<mustard5> iautomech, type man wine for the manual
<zebraFusion> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122&package_id=88270&release_id=392725
<mustard5> iautomech, hit the 'q' key to exit the manual
<MacSlow> tatters, what  a funny coincidence :)
<Angel_Dex> Hello
<zebraFusion> bimberi, if I'm on a centrino laptop which file would I want... the i386 architecture?
<tatters> yup sure is exceelnt combination of letters for I wont forget that command
<bimberi> zebraFusion: try this - http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.3.0.6-2_all.deb
<insites> how do you pasa a parameter with a module that is loaded with hotplug?
<iautomech> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<zebraFusion> worked. :] 
<stpere> iautomech, remove the <>
<insites> specifically i need to load a firrmware =XXX with my wifi card
<mustard5> iautomech, I have no idea what command you entered, so I can't help until you show me that
<bimberi> zebraFusion: i386 is fine btw (as is 586)
<zebraFusion> bimberi, is it dangerous installing and ... "./configure | make | make installing" source files that aren't managed in the repos?
<capiCrimm> Given a pid is it possible to write to it?
<iautomech> bash: wine: command not found
<nickrud> insites, you would add it to /etc/modprobe.d/<module> ; use the existing ones as a template
<capiCrimm> it being the process
<insites> nickrud, thanks that loaded by hotplug?
<nickrud> insites, yes
<mustard5> iautomech, close synaptic and I'll install wine for you
<iautomech> ok
<bimberi> zebraFusion: no, in fact it is probably better than dowloading .debs from debian repositories.  But the latter is probably OK in this case
<iautomech> it's closed
<mustard5> iautomech, sudo apt-get install wine
<LjL> boooh compiz is flaky, you shouldn't have made me install it
<arielhi> are xorg and XF86-config files the same?
<iautomech> done
<nickrud> arielhi, for all intents and purposes, yes
<zebraFusion> bimberi, say I were to install Azureus from source rather than a .deb, how would I remove it at a later time?
<mustard5> iautomech, what did it say?  (don't paste it in the channel either)
<zebraFusion> obviously apt-get remove Azureus isn't... and dpkg -r isn't, because it's not a deb.
<navarone> capiCrimm, i have no clue...<s>
<iautomech> it's installing 1wine
<tatters> So if a process is not in the output of pstree -paulchnG then it definatly is not running ?
<mustard5> iautomech, ah ok
<bimberi> zebraFusion: you use 'checkinstall' to make a .deb of it and then install that, making later removal much simpler
<mustard5> iautomech, well try again when you have it installed
<bimberi> ubotu tell zebraFusion about checkinstall
<iautomech> i guess that's good and what it is suppose to do LoL
<iautomech> ok, thanks mustard.
<mustard5> iautomech, I am going offline now btw
<mustard5> iautomech, good luck..I'll be back later
<iautomech> ok cya thanks for all the help bud
<navarone> tatters whats the -paul for?
<arielhi> no if i copy paste a XF86 file to a xorg file will there be any probs?
<Madpilot> arielhi: probably, yes
<crouchingMonkey> having trouble with m-player plugin, it buffers to 99% then it stops
<tatters> hmm well I assume they a switch
<arielhi> ok
<nickrud> arielhi, the formats are identical; when I went from debian XFree86 to ubuntu, I just copied over the file
<arielhi> how do i reconfig xorg because my monitor isn't working
<navarone> arielhi, I dunno what syntax or what have you the XF86 config takes but I doubt it is fully compatible with xorg
<arielhi> alright
<navarone> nickrud really?
<tatters> I dunno someone just told me to run that to view all running process in terminal
<nickrud> arielhi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arielhi> so theoretically i could copy the monitor section of the knoppix xf86 file over the xorg conf file
<nickrud> navarone, really :)
<arielhi> ?
<tatters> quite handy they are my name
<nickrud> arielhi, yes
<arielhi> and it would work alright?
<navarone> nickrud, I think that is a major convenience
<iBalo> iautomech: what actually are you trying to do? Linux is not Windoze Whisper for free, and wine will not automagically turn Linux into Windows. Ususally there's a Linux way of doing things, which is more efficient and rewarding than just 'Skip, enter,enter, finish, won't work'
<nickrud> navarone, xorg is just the forked xfree86, after all.
<iiping> lo
<iautomech> LoL ibalo
<iautomech> all i want to do is run exe based programs
<_jason> I think I need to quote iBalo on that one in the future
<iBalo> 80 percent won't work!
<iautomech> don't know if you've heard of the program... but it's called Partypoker. It's an exe game, and all i want to do is play it :(
<Madpilot> iautomech: I think what iBalo meant was "Which exe programs, and can we help you find Linux-native alternatives?"
<tatters> Does linux hide any running processes?
<iautomech> no... i don't think the game is linux based. But if you want to try, it's called PartyPoker
<nickrud> tatters, I think ps aux gets you every one, unless you've been rootkitted ;)
<insites> nickrud, it is attempting to load the module but i think i am specifyin the options wrong.... i wand to load the acx module with the firmware param = 1.2.X... do i not use options?
<tatters> ah yah thats the one
<harre> I'm trying to install ubuntu and when I come to the screen to select language the system is not responding, anyone encountered that?
<insites> it is ignorign Bad line 2.
<xanavim> tatters: if you have processes with really long names, ps auxwww will get those too
<Klick> hey how do you find out what type of packages you want weather it be 386, 586 or c ustom?
<nickrud> insites, options would be correct. I would look around the net for your module, along with /etc/modules for the correct format for the /etc/modprobe.d/ syntax
<stpere> Klick, 386 will run on any intel or amd processor (386 and up)
<RichardBakerson> How do I install a C compiler in ubuntu? Trying to learn how to install some of my favorite programs in linux before switching from Microsoft Windows XP. (I've alredady searched the repository for this program, but it is not there - besides even if it was I would like to know how to compile from linux sources)
<iiping> lo, what player can play mkv with h264
<stpere> Klick, 586 will run on pentiums and amd
<nickrud> RichardBakerson, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<navarone> RichardBakerson, install build-essentials
<Klick> stpere, yes but isnt 586 optimized for certain processors?
<Klick> i want to find out if im one of them
<insites> nickrud, thank will look... the Makefile for the acx1xx project should have some clues.
<nickrud> insites, look at the readme in there for some clues as well
<navarone> Klick, you want to know what processor you have?
<stpere> Klick, 586 is for pentiums 1 and up
<stpere> Klick, 686 is PII
<iautomech> so are you guys looking for an alternative?
<Klick> what if i have intel centrino?
<insites> does nobody else have the netgear wpc54gV2 pcmcia card in here?
<harre> I'm trying to install ubuntu and when I come to the screen to select language the system is not responding, anyone encountered that?
<stpere> Klick, 586 is ok for you
<Klick> ok, thanks
<bill> has anyone compiled emacs cvs on ubuntu?  i get errors in gtkutil.h when i try.
<ompaul> bill, no I have only ever installed emacs
<sebastian> Is here someone who can speak finnish??
<navarone> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<noone> hello, i have another Q. i tried to run ubuntu live cd and everything looked well but i culdn't access to the desktop. "startx" command in bash also didn't work, but i recived a warning in setup that "x window system" is not configured ok.
<sebastian> thx
<iautomech> couldn't display "/home/iautomech/desktop/partypokersetup.exe
<iautomech> that's what shows up
<iautomech> :(
<iautomech> come on guys... plz
<Fujitsu> What are you trying to do with it, iautomech?
<bill> iautomech, still here?
<navarone> iautomech, are you using wine?
<iautomech> ya
<iautomech> i think
<iautomech> it's installed :D
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<bill> just use windows
<iautomech> how do i "use" wine?
<ompaul> iautomech,  ^^
<iiping> winecfg
<biovore> iautomech: wine is scary at best
<tatters> So  apart form rootkit every legitimate process will be in the output of  ps auxwww
<iautomech> LoL
<iautomech> how else do i run exe programs?
<Fujitsu> biovore: How is it scary?
<bill> ompaul, for future reference "./configure --with-x-toolkit=gtk" does the trick
<navarone> iautomech, do you have windows?
<harre> iautomech: wine program.exe
<noone> can anyone help me pls*
<biovore> iautomech: it only kinda works for only for some programs
<ompaul> bill, :-)
<bill> iautomech, reboot and go into windows xp
<Fujitsu> Most things, biovore.
<bill> problem solved.
<iautomech> ya i have windows, that's why i'm asking questions about ubuntu... sarcasm
<biovore> only works on 10% the stuff I tryied
<iautomech> i don't have xp
<iautomech> if you are referring to windows XP
<bill> well, it isn't tremendously likely that arbitrary windows programs will run well on linux
<Determinist> ok, general question: i have a pocket pc. I use synce to access the files on it etc. i already have a way to make ubuntu recognize and initialize a ppp connection when the device is placed in the cradle. now all that remains is my wish that this device will appear in my "places" menu or in the "computer" menu. how can this be done? basically i'm asking, how can i add a device or a mount point to these menues?
<navarone> iautotech ubuntu needs windows to be installed in order to run wine and then exe programs
<adub> i have so much wireless interference in my area......is there a way i can select which AP I want to associate with from a list of APs that come up
<iiping> where is ubuntu packager guys hang out?
<Fujitsu> navarone: WHAT ARE YOU ON?
<ompaul> iautomech, this is not windows, it is an alternative, in most cases Linux works with alternative applications, if your vendor does not do a Linux version ask them why not
<bill> adub, sure, go into network manager
<navarone> Fujitsu?
<nickrud> iiping, #ubuntu-motu
<Fujitsu> iautomech, right-click on the .exe, select Open With, and type wine in the textbox that appears.
<iautomech> vendor as in the program creater
<Fujitsu> navarone, wine doesn't require Windows!
<bill> adub, there should be a properties dialog for your wireless card
<Fujitsu> navarone, that is the POINT!
<ompaul> navarone, wrong - winehq does not require windows
<bill> yeah, navarone
<bill> incorrect
<RichardBakerson> While compiling a program I recieved the error "configure:4534: error: No OpenGL library could be found." How do I best fix this?
<navarone> Fujitsu he may not have wine installed...or want to learn how to use it
* ompaul gets flashes of #debian
<noone> hello, i have another Q. i tried to run ubuntu live cd and everything looked well but i culdn't access to the desktop. "startx" command in bash also didn't work, but i recived a warning in setup that "x window system" is not configured ok. what shuld i do?
<Fujitsu> He may not, but Wine doesn't require Windows!
<navarone> Fujitsu or at least that is the impression I have been getting
<ompaul> navarone, what it does need is that you have the program you want to run :)
<Determinist> noone, do you know how to play with xorg.conf?
<kevo_tool> navarone gets to wear the dunce's hat for an hour.
<bill> ah, it's good to be running all ubuntu machines.  no more gentoo to hassle with.
<bryanl> anyone here using dapper and got the bcm43xx driver to work?
<bryanl> i'm at a loss
<techlife> Is there a way to create a folder and set certain permissions and when ever a file of folder gets created it is created with the same permissions?
<Fujitsu> YOu want to set the umask, techlife.
<bill> techlife, new directories should inherit the permissions of their parent, if that's any help
<ompaul> bryanl, dapper chit chat is not here it is next door in #ubuntu+1
<NOT_rynofly> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> bill, why not just "sudo apt-get install xemacs21" and grab the rest as it floats by
<IdleOne> how do i install a program to use with wine
<IdleOne> ?
<viper> hi
<Fujitsu> IdleOne, have you installed Wine?
<Fujitsu> Hi viper.
<iiping> wine 'setup.exe'
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  yes
<techlife> bill, what if I have a cron job running that is dropping the files/folder into that directory?
<RichardBakerson> While compiling a program I recieved the error "configure:4534: error: No OpenGL library could be found." What does this mean?
<Fujitsu> IdleOne, open up a terminal, and run wine <program.exe>
<techlife> Fujitsu, to my understanding umask will set the permissions on everything
<Fujitsu> Where <program.exe> is the name of the program you want to run.
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  thank you
<IdleOne> and iiping  thank you too
<bill> techlife, i think umask is specific to each process
<techlife> Fujitsu, I just want one folder and subdirectory and files
<bryanl> what is the ubuntu equivalant to redhat's chckconfig?
<bill> i may be wrong
<bryanl> er chkconfig
<Fujitsu> techlife, you want all new files/folders to have the same default permissions?
<viper> someone can please help me? I have installed apache2, php5 and the apache2 mod for php, but if i open 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin i get the window for download a .phtml file instead of view the page...
<Alexi5> does anyone here use xfce on a regular basis
* iBalo thinks of having a 0900 line like 'ubuntu XP helpdesk'
<bryanl> ubuntu-rc.d?
<sebastian> Can someone help me? i dont speak english very well but i try... I have Azelia Audio Controller on my motherboard and that won't fit with Ubuntu. Ubuntu starts normally but when comes subplug part that freeze.... When i but azelia AC off subplug access BUT I DONT HAVE AUDIO on system.. Please can someone help???
<bill> ompaul, i generally use gnu emacs
<noone> Determinist, no i dont know how to play with xorg.conf. any suggestions? ;)
<bryanl> yup..
<ompaul> bill, k
<Fujitsu> viper, try giving the file a .php extension instead.
<viper> idem
<Determinist> noone, that's kinda tricky. what gfx card are you using?
<noone> Determinist, i'm using ati radeon x600 on my laptop
<Fujitsu> Determinist, could he not just try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Maybe selecting VESA as the driver?
<noone> and all i want is to see how ubuntu looks like on live cd but i cannot access the desktop in anyway.
<Determinist> noone, hmm, i dont know if the liveCD has ati drivers out of the box, try doing what Fujitsu suggested, use a generic one
<Delvien> What ATI drivers work in 2.6.15-16-i686? anyone know?
<techlife> Fujitsu, basically what is happening is I have a cron job that is downloading files/folder's into a directory and once it is created it has different permissions. I would like for it to have specific permissions. Is it possible?
<bill> ompaul, but that reminds me that it's about time to give xemacs another shot
<Determinist> Delvien, hmmm, not sure if there are drivers available for that kernel...
<Determinist> techlife, like someone already mentioned, change the umask
<Fujitsu> fglrx, Delvien?
<Delvien> fujitsu yes
<iautomech> ok:( it installed, but it won't run...
<bill> Delvien, yeah i just got my ati card working with fglrx
<noone> Determinist, well i'll try. ;-)
<Fujitsu> iautomech, what do you mean?
<Determinist> noone, good luck mate
<Delvien> bill under Dapper 2.6.15-16-i686?
<techlife> Fujitsu, I'll give it a try..thnx
<Fujitsu> OK techlife.
<bill> Delvien, oh sorry.  under breezy.
<ompaul> bill, 512 megs of ram here and it loads in a respectable time
<iautomech> i did like the guy said, and right clicked, and told it to run with xwine. It installed, but now i don't know how to run the program
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<bill> ompaul, i set up my emacs to preload its elisp files....it starts faster than firefox now :)
<Fujitsu> Open up a terminal, iautomech.
<iautomech> open
<ompaul> bill, heheh
<jerware> what path/file is my network card configs stored?
<iautomech> opened*
<smallfoot-> why does Mark Shuttleman goto space and make Ubuntu Linux?
<jerware> to edit manually
<ompaul> bill, and then there was zippy
<Fujitsu> *Shuttleworth
<smallfoot-> why does Mark Shuttleman goto space to make Ubuntu Linux?
<ompaul> smallfoot-, cos he could
<smallfoot-> but he can do Linux in earth too
<Fujitsu> iautomech, type 'cd .wine/drive_c' without the quotes.
<viper> nobody can help me?
<jerware> the equivilance to red hats --> /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/cfg-eth0
<Fujitsu> viper, doesn't it work?
<viper> no :(
<ompaul> smallfoot-, look at his blog = http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<jakl> how can i search for a package with apt-get ? i need to install gsl and glut, under mandriva i usually just did urpmi glut and it would find me the matches...^
<iautomech> k
<sjaak> hallo
<iautomech> what next?
<iBalo> Maybe Mark Shuttleworth wanted to try the most sensible nonsense man ever ried?
<smallfoot-> maybe
<iBalo> tried
<iiping> hi guys is there another alternative UI for gstreamer except for kaffeine and totem
<mans123> hello
<richard> how can i install lexmark z710 in linux ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> jakl, apt-cache search <something>
<ompaul> iBalo, well lets be honest if he got a shot at going to the moon he would go for it I imagine
<mans123> i was thinking about adding the debian "testing" repos to my sources.list
<smallfoot-> what version is default kernel in ubuntu?
<mans123> and then going for an upgrade
<crouchingMonkey> how do i configure grub so that i can remove a secondary hdd from my box? cant find ne thing in the wiki
<jakl> Fujitsu: thanks
<mans123> will the system break?
<nickrud> iiping, you'd be better off with totem-xine or xine-ui or mplayer, not gstreamer in breezy
<iBalo> ompaul: who wouldn't) :D
<jerware> what is the file that ifconfig reads and writes to ?
<Fujitsu> crouchingMonkey, nothing should break if you remove the second HDD.
<nitin> is there any way i can get the 2.6.16 kernel into dapper without doing a custom kernel compile
<iautomech> Fujitsu, what do i do with it after i do that in the terminal
<iautomech> ?
<Fujitsu> nitin, not at the moment.
<crouchingMonkey> Fujitsu i already did it and i got a grub error
<Fujitsu> iautomech, you need to type 'cd .wine/drive_c' without the quotes...
<iBalo> nitin: no
<iautomech> i did  that
<iautomech> what do i do now?
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, what o/s is on the second disk?
<Fujitsu> crouchingMonkey, was the GRUB thing on the second disk?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, now, where did you install the program to?
<NotNet> is http://br.archive.ubuntu.com offline?
<richard> i have a lexmark z710 but how can i install?
<iautomech> i don't know LoL
<nbjayme> how do you clean up installed programs and libs without dependency? let say program1 auto installs program2 because of dependency. then you uninstall prog1.
<Fujitsu> It looks that way, NotNet.
<smallfoot-> 100000000000 br went to br.archive.ubuntu.com so it crashed
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul there is no OS on that drive, just an NTFS disk
<nbjayme> how do you make prog2 uninstall with it?
<nitin> Fujitsu, what would be the best way for me to get 2.6.16 - any good guide out there
<Mordof> question: how do i mount a linux partition while im using a live cd??
<iiping> nickrud, i tried totem-xine or xine-ui but there is a problem with h264 vv
<iautomech> ~/.wine/drive_c$
<nitin> Fujitsu, i need it because it supposedly fixes my laptop battery problem
<iautomech>  that's what comes up
<nickrud> nbjayme, debfoster
<Fujitsu> nitin, I am unsure. I normally just compile it normally...
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, so edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to # out the hdb2 stuff
<crouchingMonkey> Fujitsu my ubuntu is installed on my sata disk
<s_v_e_n> Hallo, any Idea How to use scripting in Knoda, a KDE-SQL-Frontend. "hk_classes-python" ist missing  !    ???
<roger> yo all
<Fujitsu> iautomech, OK. cd Program\ Files, then.
<Fujitsu> Hi roger.
<_jason> Mordof: same way with regular installs, mount /dev/devicename /path/to/mountpoint
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul lemme take a look
<erick> Question: I chose to install usbmgr in Synaptic, and it wants to uninstall my current kernel (2.6.12-10-386). Is this safe?
<roger> hum I need help configuring Enlightement
<ompaul> s_v_e_n, #kubuntu may be a food idea
<Mordof> _jason, but how do i make the paths?
<nitin> Fujitsu, what is "normally" lol
<nickrud> iiping, maybe vlc will work bettor for you
<ompaul> s_v_e_n, #kubuntu may be a emm good idea
<roger> is there anyone there who can help me?
<iautomech> ok, now what?
<NotNet> Fujitsu, is there any way to check it fo sure?
<_jason> Mordof: mkdir /media/mynewshinypath for example
<Fujitsu> iautomech, type ls.
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Fujitsu> NotNet, I can't get there, so I assume it's down.
<Mordof> _jason, i have no hard drive to use.. how would that work?
<NotNet> Fujitsu, tnkz
<_jason> Mordof: umm, what do you want to mount then?
<iiping> nope, i tried mplayer and vlc the h264 vc seems to be a problem, it is wrapped in mkv, i can play it on totem-gstreamer but with no subs
<iautomech> common files party gaming... that's what came up
<Fujitsu> Some of the mirrors have been a bit dodgy lately.
<Mordof> _jason, /dev/hda1
<roger> I got a pretty screwed up installation of Enlightenment
<Fujitsu> iautomech, chand into the party gaming directory.
<iautomech> ???
<smallfoot-> what version is default kernel in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, cd means change directory.
<smallfoot-> 2.4 or 2.6 ?
<_jason> Mordof: oh you mean you have no hard drive to use to mkdir, don't worry it will work :)
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  will I have to setup the program everytime I want to run it under wine?
<insites> 6
<Fujitsu> So, 'cd party\ gaming'
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul can i PM you my menu.lst ?
<Fujitsu> IdleOne, no.
<Mordof> _jason, oh ok... not sure how but ill do it anyway
<roger> currently, im on GNOME Metacity, but there is a E window and if I do alt+F1-F12 I get my E desktops
<iautomech> can you right the command for me.. so i can copy and paste hehehe
<_jason> Mordof: uses ram afaik
<[aJ] > Ok never installed ubuntu and just a simple question. Does the account I created during install = root?
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  how would I run the program next time?
<insites> 2.6.16 to be exact
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, no use a pastebin paste.ubuntu-nl.org and also are you mounting the disk
<NotNet> is there any chanell to brazilian users?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, what is the exact name of the part gaming directory (proper capitalisation!)
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Fujitsu> !br
<bimberi> [aJ] : no, but it has sudo access
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<erick> [aJ]  No, it should have sudo though
<smallfoot-> SIM
<iBalo> !root
<bimberi> [aJ] : see the ubotu factoid (above)
<Madpilot> [aJ] : sort of, but you use sudo - see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<smallfoot-> !root
<iautomech> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$
<smallfoot-> !br
<smallfoot-> SIM
<[aJ] > so do I still need to set a root passwd?
<smallfoot-> jajajaj XD
<iautomech> Common Files  PartyGaming
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, are you mounting the disk???
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Madpilot> [aJ] : no
<erick> Question: I chose to install usbmgr in Synaptic, and it wants to uninstall my current kernel (2.6.12-10-386). Is this safe?
<smallfoot-> hablas espaol??
<Fujitsu> iautomech, cd PartyGaming
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<smallfoot-> PLZ PER FAVORE FRII ITEN
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul im not sure :|
<Fujitsu> erick, I am unsure.
<smallfoot-> no entendo
<smallfoot-> no tengo linux
<OmniColos> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<OmniColos> :D that is helpful
<Determinist> smallfoot-, go away
<smallfoot-> SIM
<NotNet> ubotu, really smart bot!
<ubotu> NotNet: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iautomech> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/PartyGaming$
<iautomech> ..... that's what's there now
<roger> I've got a question
<Madpilot> roger: please don't ask to ask, just ask... :P
<Fujitsu> OK iautomech, type ls to list the contents of the directory.
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, okay clue if your able to see the drives when Ubuntu boots you are
<[aJ] > thanks guys
<erick> Fujitsu: I guess I'm having a hard time understanding why it would want to remove it in the first place...
<smallfoot-> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/SimSex$
<roger> Is there someone who got a UniChrome Integrated graph card on my motherboard but i dont have drivers for OpenGL rendering
<smallfoot-> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Larry7$
<Fujitsu> erick, sounds like something is broken in the dependencies...
<Determinist> lol
<OmniColos> !pr0n
<ubotu> OmniColos: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iautomech> ARA.ini       libeay32.dll  msvcp60.dll      PartyPoker
<iautomech> ASYCFILT.DLL  llh.dll       PartyCasino      ssleay32.dll
<iautomech> DM.dll        mfc42.dll     PartyGaming.exe  zlib1.dll
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul oh yeah i have the drive mounted
<iautomech> that's the list
<Fujitsu> OK, iautomech.
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, that may be the complaint not grub
<erick> Fujitsu: is there a way to install while ignoring dependencies?
<smallfoot-> poker is for faggets
<Fujitsu> Now, on your desktop.
<roger> i tried http://unichrome.sf.net but with no use, cant even boot, X telling errors
<Mordof> _jason, ok.. i think ive managed to fix my mbr, i went to install windows.. and windows royally screwed it up... heh
<iautomech> you figure out how to run the program yet?
<richard> hey how can i install lexmark z715
<Mordof> ill be back
<Fujitsu> erick: Yes, but is very dangerous...
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul, i unmounted before i turned off the computer tho'
<Determinist> is there an op around?
<iautomech> cause, i've learned nothing yet
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, does it mount on each boot?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, on your desktop, right click, and click Add Launcher.
<insites> smallfoot-, cool it or you be gone.
<smallfoot-> aiiiight niggah
<iautomech> k
<Determinist> lol
<smallfoot-> btw what version of kernel does ubuntu use
<smallfoot-> 2.4 or 2.6?
<Fujitsu> 2.6
<smallfoot-> okie
<erick> Fujitsu: what's worse? Trusting Synaptic with uninstalling my kernel or installing without dependencies?
<Determinist> insites, i think we have an aol user here
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul yes i am using that scriptie to mount the NTFS partitions
<Fujitsu> Not installing usbmgr!
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9227
<ompaul> smallfoot-, that was conduct and language unbecoming
<nbjayme> nickrud: aaaack!!! this should've come as default of ubuntu. too many package to check and i don't even know what are the core libs. :(
<smallfoot-> wut?
<Fujitsu> Is there an op around?
<erick> Heh; OK.
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<ompaul> Fujitsu, there is
<iautomech> so, what's the name? generic name? comment? command?
<smallfoot-> wow this channel is talking so fast
<smallfoot-> its difficult for me to keep up
<larsemil> i have a process running called kded, is this needed as i am running gnome? and in what package is that?
<nickrud> nbjayme, best bet is to use aptitude for installing; when you use aptitude to uninstall, it will uninstall unused packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> smallfoot-, stop yabbering and say sorry to those you offended
<bimberi> ooh look - onya Madpilot and ompaul!
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> sorry to those who i offended
<Fujitsu> iautomech, the command you want is 'wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/PartyGaming/PartyGaming.exe'
<navarone> smallfoot we'll use small words so you can keep pace better...<s>
<smallfoot-> i didnt nkow i offended anyone
<IdleOne> ompaul:  I think he offended 95% of the channel
<smallfoot-> ok
<nickrud> smallfoot-, kids hang out here. That's why this is a pg channel
<smallfoot-> is any unbtu channel with less people who talk slower?
<nbjayme> nickrud: ok.
<smallfoot-> ok
<Determinist> ok, he's sorry and all that, lets be nice and go on with what we were doing.. *ponders what he was doing*
<binarydigit> anyone know any utilities to combine .wmv files
<iautomech> does the other stuff matter what it's called... eg name, generic name?
<Madpilot> smallfoot-: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic - but the same rules of conduct apply there too...
<smallfoot-> i didnt know kid can use linux
<smallfoot-> ok
<Fujitsu> Just whatever you want, give it the name of the program, iautomech.
<Madpilot> !tell smallfoot- about coc
<iautomech> ok thx
<ompaul> smallfoot-, okay consider it a warning, we have low to zero tolerance of language or racist comments
<rr72_> where can i find a nice guide for java?
<Mordof> _jason, w00t i fixed it :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> ubotu tell rr72_ about java
<rr72_> ty
<Determinist> rr72_, well... this might be a bit weird for you and all... but i'm guessing #java would be the place to ask
<bimberi> rr72_: yw :)
<Determinist> unless you meant the packages :P
<iautomech> it won't run :(
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  I understand how you setup the desktop launcher for iautomech  but I am using xfce so how would I setup a launcher beings there is no desktop icons in xfce?
<broomy> anybody knows where the configurations files of bittorrents are located?
<rr72_> they hate me in there
<_jason> Mordof: nice
<rr72_> the feeling is mutual
<rr72_> i knew thered be a bot ;)
<Fujitsu> IdleOne, I don't know about xfce.
<iautomech> well mine didn't work :(
<iautomech> should it be set to run in terminal?
<Fujitsu> You should probably just use command in a console, IdleOne.
<iBalo> iautomech: I you take the effort of scrolling 300 lines or so back... i told you so
<Determinist> there's always a bot... we are a bunch of geeks
<ompaul> who was I talking to about grub?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, not now, but if there is a problem we might need to.
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  was just thinking that
<navarone> IdleOne, I have volume icons on my xfce desktop...but dunno about launchers
<Toma-> IdleOne, you want a desktop in xfce?
<iautomech> well there's a problem, it won't run :(
<Mordof> ompaul, i was in here a few mins ago about my grub problem but i dunno if it was me
<iautomech> nothing happens when i click the icon we made
<Fujitsu> Does it do anything, iautomech?
<Fujitsu> OK.
<iautomech> nope
<Fujitsu> iautomech, use the command I gave you before, and run it in a terminal.
<ompaul> Mordof, no it was crouchingMonkey
<iautomech> wine: cannot find '/home/iautomech/.wine/drive_c/Program'
<Mordof> ompaul, k :)
<Fujitsu> Ooooh.
<Fujitsu> Of course.
<broomy> anybody knows where the configurations files of bittorrents are located?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, put a \ before the space after Program.
<Fujitsu> Silly me :(
<IdleOne> Toma-:  I want a desktop launcher so I can run mirc under wine
<IdleOne> toma in xfce
<Fujitsu> Why mIRC, IdleOne?
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, what you need to do is (A) not run that script -
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  why not?
<broomy> IdleOne, use xchat
<IdleOne> I am
<iautomech> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/PartyGaming/PartyGaming.exe
<Fujitsu> Yes, xchat is vastly greater than MIRC.
<Fujitsu> iautomech, it should be:
<broomy> and its free
<iautomech> before which space after whci Program?
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, if you have an entry in /etc/fstab you need to remove it
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul, ok that can be done
<Fujitsu> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/PartyGaming/PartyGaming.exe
<iautomech> before which space after what Program
<broomy> can someone please answer my question :(
<Alexi5> hello
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  I know ! I like xchat very much but just want to be able to set it up..kinda practicing with mirc because I know how it should react
<Toma-> IdleOne, i see, from the xfce bar or your desktop?
<Fujitsu> iautomech, I just sent the corrected line!
<iautomech> it didn't show up
<IdleOne> Toma-:  I dont have that bar at the bottom it dissapeared
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul there is no /etc/fstab
<iautomech> it just says... It should be:
<iautomech> than nothing afterwards
<Fujitsu> A couple of lines later.
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, that is a file
<Toma-> IdleOne, oh my.... hit Alt-F2 and run xfce4-panel
<iautomech> ok
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, sudo gedit /etc/fstab and be very careful in there
<iautomech> didn't see it
<erick> Question: I've got an HP cd-writer 8200 (usb) that I'd like to get running, but I have no idea how to do it. Google reveals nothing coherent. Any thoughts?
<Fujitsu> OK, iautomech.
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul im looking at the file right now
<Madpilot> erick: plug it in, put a CD in it, and see if it automounts?
<richard> i want to install a lexmark z715 but i couldn't
<iautomech> still does nothing :(
<broomy> can someone please answer my question :(
<IdleOne> Toma-:  lmao if I knew 4 days ago it was that easy hehe
<Fujitsu> iautomech, does it five any errors if you run it in the terminal?
<erick> Madpilot: already did that. :) It just keeps spinning, the tray won't stay open for more than a few seconds.
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, how many lines say /dev/hdb ?? don't paste here
<iautomech> nope... no errors
<Madpilot> erick: type "lsusb" in a terminal, see if it appears
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul just one line
<bimberi> broomy: I (for one) don't understand the question.  You usually get a .torrent file from a website or something.
<MarcN> #ubuntu-xgl
<Fujitsu> iautomech, I don't think your program likes wine.
<iautomech> me neither :(
<bimberi> or vv
<broomy> bimberi, the program bittorent, where are the conf files of it
<iautomech> anymore ideas, on how to run it, even if it's not using wine
<Alexi5> has anyone here ever use macromedia dreamweaver with wine
<iautomech> what other ways can i run exe programs?
<ratschnowski> hello, did someone manage to install psi 0.10 ?
<bimberi> broomy: dpkg -L bittorrent
<erick> Madpilot: it's listed as... Bus 002 Device 006: ID 03f0:0207 Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 8200e
<Mordof> question: how do i whipe out my Master Boot Record entirely so windows can write to it??
<ratschnowski> it needs Qt 3.1 but i do not find this in the repositories
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, you can put a  "#" at the start of the line
<Fujitsu> Mordof, why would you want Windows to write on it?
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul, take a look : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9229
<iautomech> no more ideas? :(
<dabaR> Mordof: windows should be able to write to it, is it not working?
<iautomech> come on guys, you are the experts here
<Mordof> dabaR, windows says its in a wrong format.. and it cant write to it
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul, put a # in front of /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1 ntfs right ?
<Mordof> Fujitsu, so that i can install windows?
<Madpilot> iautomech: wine is tricky, and some stuff flat-out doesn't work...
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, it is actually not your second drive but we won't worry about that and yes that is it
<dabaR> Mordof: try google. I saw that before somewhere.
<iautomech> ok :(
<Fujitsu> Mordof, Ubuntu can't lock it!
<iautomech> is there any other program i can use other than wine to run exe programs
<ratschnowski> take vmware instead of wine ...
<dabaR> iautomech: does it work from command line?
<Fujitsu> Windows will overwrite it if it wants to.
<iautomech> where's the command line?
<Madpilot> iautomech: command-line = terminal
<dabaR> Fujitsu: does it work when iautomech runs that line with wine from the command line?
<iautomech> oh
<crouchingMonkey> thx ompaul !
<iautomech> no
<iautomech> it doesn't work at all
<Mordof> Fujitsu, i know it cant, but windows said its in a wrong format or whatever
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, cat /etc/fstab to be sure that it is correct
<erick> Madpilot: So it's listed, shows up under the device manager, but Serpentine says "No recording drive found" and it doesn't show up under "Computer" in Nautilus.
<dabaR> then why are you guys trying to run the command in a launcher?
<mcquaid> hello, i'm trying to confirm if totem supports vobsub format?
<mcquaid> i've read somewhere it does but i read that xine doesn't
<ompaul> crouchingMonkey, okay enjoy I am off to bed
<mcquaid> does only totem gstreamer support vobsub?
<dabaR> mcquaid: totem works with either xine, or gstreamer set of plugins.
<crouchingMonkey> ompaul, good night and thx again
<iautomech> well this sucks, so no other program runs exe programs other than wine?
<iautomech> that's retarded
<dabaR> haha
<Madpilot> erick: fun - never used USB drives myself - ask again in a while, or try www.ubuntuforums.org
<dabaR> windows runs .exes...
<iautomech> i know that dabaR
<Madpilot> iautomech: there's cedega, it costs $$$ though
<mcquaid> dabaR, i know that, i asked if totem xine supports vobsub
<navarone> dabaR he doesn't have windows
<iautomech> well so there's no other free programs that run exe?
<mcquaid> i've read it does, but that xine doesn't.  so it makes me think only totem gstreamer supports vobsub
<Fujitsu> iautomech, no. Other than Windows and wine, nothing runs Windows apps.
<iautomech> Well, i guess it's back to windows for me
<nickrud> iautomech, for some people, it's the 'critical app' that chooses the operating system.
<Delvien> Does anyone know how to start gnome-netstatus applet ??  gnome-netstatus-applet does not work
<Delvien> nm i got it lol
<navarone> iautomech,  try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=271583 maybe the rsponses have an answer for you
<iautomech> nice talking with you guys. Thank you Fujitsu for trying to help me
<iautomech> but i'll just reinstall my XP OS on my comp
<iautomech> cya guys later.
<Fujitsu> Bye iautomech.
<Mordof> question: i checked google and i cant find how to clear my master boot record, little help?
<Fujitsu> Mordof, Windows will overwrite it for you!
<Fujitsu> You don't want to clear it Mordof.
<Mordof> Fujitsu, no.. it didn't!
<Mordof> and yes i do
<Mordof> whats with this, anti-installation thing, i cant install windows without it doing something to the mbr
<iautomech> i'm back hehehe
<disastorm> hi
<iautomech> how much does that program you guys were talking about cost?
<noone> Determinist, command "dpkg-reconfigure xserve-xorg" is not working. it says I must be logged in as a root, but i dont know the password in live cd distribution. :|
<disastorm> does anyone know what my problem can be, my desktop computer wont start up wen i press the button
<Mordof> Fujitsu, i have games that i want to play, and need windows to play them. but i dont want to ruin my linux install as i just got it the way i want
<Madpilot> iautomech: no idea, google for "cedega"
<richard> hey i need to install my printer lexmark z715, someone can help meeeeeee
<bimberi> iautomech: have crossover and cedege (wine variants) been mentioned (payware btw)?
<richard> ??
<navarone> iautomech,  try this http://www.pokernews.com/news/2004/12/linux-poker.htm
<bimberi> *cedega
<ohoel> iautomech: cedega is made for running recent windows-only games
<disastorm> whats crossover
<Fujitsu> disastorm, sounds like a hardware problem!
<dabaR> disastorm: yes, it is a hardware problem. take the computer to a shop.
<nbjayme> is there a cli tool in linux that allow one to record realtime audio sent to your souncard? (possibly pipe it to any encoders too).
<ohoel> with an emphasis on recent
<iautomech> ok, so no idea on the cost though?
<ohoel> iautomech: transgaming.com
<disastorm> what kind of hardware problem
<illicit> Can anyone help me?
<dabaR> disastorm: your local hardware store will be able to determine that. How would we know? check all the cabling inside if you are savvy, and if everything is hooked up right, there is nothing else you can do but take it to a shop.
<mjr> nbjayme, eg. arecord
<ohoel> iautomech: it has a database of games it supports, and if yours is not in there, there's not really any point getting it
<IdleOne> Fujitsu:  you wouldnt happen to know the command to restart mirc without having to reinstall?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<IdleOne> in wine
<javiolo> how can I add extra repos to my breezy ppc ?
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pete_> question, is their a GUI mp3 volume normalizer
<insites> nbjayme, mencoder?
<disastorm> so if something is wrong with one of the hardware, it would actually prevent the entire computer from powering on?
<javiolo> nickrud it will work on a mac ppc ?
<dabaR> disastorm: well, especially if that part that is wrong is related to the powering on of the PC.
<IdleOne> javiolo:  yes
<insites> disastorm, do you hear a click a quiet one?
<illicit> Ok, I'm new to linux and changed the password to the root account and the main admin with a command that I thought changed it but it really do, it did something else. So i need to know how to reset the root password with limited access.
<disastorm> no the only click i hear is the actual button presing down
<ariel77> hello i was wondering why x doesn't start up after install
<ariel77> i am running knoppix now
<insites> disastorm, laptop desktop?
<disastorm> desktop
<ariel77> i think there is a problem reading my dell lcd
<javiolo> is there backports support for ppc ?
<nbjayme> mjr insites, ok.... currently studying programs..... thanks.... i hope this ones are the answers. :)
<disastorm> i turned it off and then it wouldnt turn on again
<ariel77> and how do i reconfigure?//
<ohoel> pete_: your best bet is probably the package xmms-volnorm
<navarone> disastorm, how old a system?
<disastorm> its almost 2 years i think
<dabaR> ariel77: it is because your sound card manufacturers did not give out the exact specifications of the card,
<dabaR> ariel77: tell us what sound card you have,
<pete_> ohoel, i just want to do a whole dir at once, for use on my ipod after normalization
<pete_> ohoel, can any terminal program do a whole dir?
<ariel77> um i don't know
<NOT_rynofly> hey i need help, i need to add some stuff for my alsa sound card to the etc/modules.conf, but idk how or where to find it
<dabaR> s/sound card/video card/
<ohoel> pete_ mp3gain, I think
<pete_> ohoel, yea i have it, but i dont see how
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: what information?
<dabaR> ariel77: video card, sorry.
<mjr> NOT_rynofly, you probably want /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (though you can add a new file yourself as well)
<NOT_rynofly> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=True+Sound+724.&chip=CS4235%2C+CS4236%2C+CS4236B%2C+CS4237B%2C+CS4238B%2C+CS4239&module=cs4236
<navarone> disastorm, if you are getting no response from rpessing power button I would think the power supply or other electrical connection is at fault
<Jivemonkey> !seen test
<ubotu> test <n=test@34.174.204.68.cfl.res.rr.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 25d 10h 13m 22s ago, saying: 'where do I need to install video codecs so that kaffeine will see them ?'.
<NOT_rynofly> about 1/2 way down
<Jivemonkey> !seen sadfl
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sadfl', Jivemonkey
<Jivemonkey> !seen sadbfl
<ubotu> Jivemonkey: i haven't seen 'sadbfl'
<dabaR> Jivemonkey: use pm
<Jivemonkey> sorry
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Jivemonkey> lol, i will
<Determinist> noone, put sudo before the command
<disastorm> ok
<Madpilot> Jivemonkey: and the nick you're looking for is "sabdfl", anyway :P
<Jivemonkey> lol
<Jivemonkey> you bloody wankers are too helpful for your own good
<kasuko> Can anyone help me on the error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9230
<ohoel> pete_ I think you just have to go into the folder containing the mp3s
<pete_> ohoel, okay.
<ohoel> pete_: then run "mp3gain *"
<pete_> ohoel, now i need to figure out how many db's.. i like it loud
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: the info is here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=True+Sound+724.&chip=CS4235%2C+CS4236%2C+CS4236B%2C+CS4237B%2C+CS4238B%2C+CS4239&module=cs4236
<NOT_rynofly> about 1/2 way down the page
<Error404> Hello
<navarone> kasuko...just curious what walktest is?
<Error404> If I wanted to install my nvidia drivers can I just install them the same way I did with my other debian installation?
<Fujitsu> kasuko, I'll have a look. Just wait a sec.
<kasuko> its a CS test
<kasuko> but the problem Im having is with OpenGL
<lazybum> Hi, I am trying to connect to the internet with an isdn modem adtran express 3000 connected through my serial port and it is not showing up =(
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: please point me to the beginning of the precise phrase you need to add
<kasuko> I dont know if I missing libraries (hence) the question
<Fujitsu> What is walktest, kasuko?
<Jivemonkey> is there a list of mirrors for dapper
<Jivemonkey> i'm getting 15kb/s :\
<NOT_rynofly> crimson: its under "Setting up modprobe and kmod support"
<ariel77> does anyone here know how to  write to the hd  with knoppix? i am trying  to  copy the config file
<crimsun> Jivemonkey: if you're using us.a.u.c, try se.a.u.c
<Jivemonkey> ok
<torpedo|dog> ariel77, what filesystem is your HDD?
<ohoel> pete_: "mp3gain -h" or "man mp3gain" should give you an idea of what to do... a bit too busy to look into it myself atm ;-)
<ariel77> reiserfs
<bryanl> how do i add a driver to the blacklist?
<crimsun> Jivemonkey: you don't need to do that.
<Error404> um
<crimsun> Jivemonkey: sorry, misaddress
<Madpilot> Jivemonkey: use the torrent, I got the whole ISO quickly that way
<Jivemonkey> ok
<Error404> when I installed ubuntu, it didn't ask me for my root password
<Error404> ...
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> Error404: ^^^
<Error404> Oh
<Error404> my
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: you don't need to add those.
<Error404> god
<Madpilot> Error404: use "sudo" and your own user pw instead
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: well i don't have sound
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: the infrastructure already handles what you're trying to add.
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: now, is snd_cs4236 loaded?
<navarone> NOT_rynofly, have you tried alsamixer in terminal to see if volumes are muted?
<Error404> sorry I'm down with root. heh
<Error404> i'll just activate root
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun:  im not sure idk how to check
<Error404> ok back to my questoin. if I want to install my nvidia drivers, can I just use this tutorial: http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<Error404> or is there something totally different between ubuntu and debian?
<nickrud> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Mordof> question!: how do i backup all my settings and installed programs and everything?
<Error404> damn
<Error404> you're too fast for me
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: lsmod |grep snd_cs4236
<Madpilot> Error404: activating root can #$% up some of the GUI config tools - read that RootSudo page first...
<NOT_rynofly> navarone: there is no sound card configured, its stuck on mune
<Fujitsu> Mordof, all of your settings should be stored in your home directory. Your applications are a different matter.
<kasuko> Fujitsu: You looking into my problem?
<Auci> Hello
<bryanl> is there a way to have multiple profiles with X?   sometimes i want dual screens... sometimes i don't
<Auci> Any good mpg player for Ubuntu?
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: i put that in, also my chipset is cs4236b
<Error404> really? hrm
<holotone> Anyone want to help a computer literate *nix newb get a Proxim Orinoco Gold B card up and running?
<cradek> bryanl: you can specify the X config file on the X commandline
<Mordof> Fujitsu, im thinking, i make a folder in my /home (since my /home is located on another hard drive entirely), copy everything / over to my home.. and then whipe out my main hard drive, then once its good.. partition it off accordingly, and then set everything back up
<nickrud> Mordof, dpkg --get-selections will output a list of installed files; dpkg --set-selections will reset them
<holotone> I'm connected via ethernet at the moment, so I am on the computer in question
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: and did you get anything in return?
<cradek> bryanl: doing that with gdm etc is another story
<NOT_rynofly> crimson: but i think it uses the same driver cuz thats what came up when i clicked it
<holotone> the forums don't seem to be of much help, unless my searching skills have siginificantly declined
<Mordof> nickrud, ok
<bryanl> cradek, you really couldn't do it from gdm since gdm is dependent on X?
<Auci> Any good mpg player for Ubuntu?
<bryanl> i don't have to use gdm or kdm or xdm...
<Delvien> How do i check for DIRECT RENDERING? i forget the command
<crimsun> Delvien: glxinfo |grep ^direct
<_jason> Auci: mplayer, totem, xine, vlc
<cradek> bryanl: I suppose you could have gdm start two X servers on different VTs
<torpedo|dog> Auci, you need to install the MPEG codecs
<holotone> Any wireless gurus out there tonight?
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: it just gave me prompt again, but no errors
<delire> Auci: grab the restricted codecs and xine, mplayer and others will play that. vlc will out of the box however
<ufo> holotone: know something about broadcom
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: ok, then please execute the following: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<Auci> thanks
<Madpilot> Auci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<holotone> Proxim Orinoco Gold B. I purchased it because I heard it worked out of box
<torpedo|dog> Auci, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<holotone> ufo: It's Broadcom?
<torpedo|dog> or perhaps what Madpilot said :)
<nickrud> Mordof, dumb me, I meant installed packages ;)
<Madpilot> torpedo|dog: :P
<cradek> bryanl: for starting X at the commandline, it'll be easy.
<bryanl> i know that new broadcom driver doesn't like workstations with 2GB of memory in them...
<ufo> holotone: bcm43xx
<torpedo|dog> Madpilot, :P
<Delvien> Crimsun glxinfo |grep "direct rendering" thanks bro , got my ATI running 3d in 2.6.15-16-i686 with direct rendering :)
<bryanl> cradek, yup... just wondering if someone had a different solution\
<holotone> ufo: Does that mean ndiswrapper? I thought the Orinocos were native?
<tatters> how do I copy a file from 1 location another, can I sudo nautallus n copy n paste that way
<holotone> ufo: that's the reason I bought it, so I didn't have to dick w/ ndiswrapper
<cradek> bryanl: I can't think of anything else, and certainly nothing easier than two xorg.conf files
<_jason> tatters: ideally you wouldn't need sudo (if you must though, use gksudo instead)
<bryanl> i'm gonna do two configs then
<ufo> donno about orinoco? i had to use with bcm43xx ndiswrapper
<ariel77> how would i be able to copy a knoppix xf86 config file to my xorg.conf??
<holotone> ufo: I thought it was atheros chipset?
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: i get errors, no such device
<tatters> whats gksudo do as oppsed to sudo?
<torpedo|dog> tatters, gksudo allows you to run graphical programs
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: ok, try: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0
<holotone> tatters: I think it runs an application w/  sudo privs
<torpedo|dog> you should never run graphical programs with regular sudo.
<ufo> holotone: what does your dmesg say about your wlan
<holotone> ufo: How do I check?
<ufo> type sudo demesg
<ufo> dmesg
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: i get errors again, same ones
<nickrud> sudo<->gksudo: I believe, but have never seen a real explanation :)
<dooglus> does anyone know how to change the label on a partition/filesystem as reported by the disk space warnings in dapper?
<_jason> tatters: for gui apps you should use gksudo
<cradek> dooglus: man tune2fs (I think it's -L)
<torpedo|dog> nickrud, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo has a stern warning not to use regular sudo for graphical apps, which I read once, then forgot, then read again, nickrud.
<nickrud> dooglus, e2label?
<ronick> hi, i wanted to know, is there an easy and relaiable way to upgrade ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ronick about breezy
<ronick> tnx
<Error404> wow
<Error404> ubuntu is neat
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: dpkg -l pcmcia-cs |grep ^ii
<dooglus> cradek, nickrud: I'm talking about the fields info.product and volume.label as listed by lshal
<nickrud> torpedo|dog, yeah, I saw that. A statement of effect, but no explanation why
<holotone> ups: just a sec
<ariel77> how would i be able to copy a knoppix xf86 config file to my xorg.conf??
<holotone> lots of shit to go through
<iBalo> ronick: easy, yes... reliable... no!
<tatters> what would the command be to move /media/chess to /usr/xchess be in termianl if done the proper way?
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: im not using pcmia
<ronick> iBalo: why not reliable ?
<dooglus> nickrud: run a "lshal 2>&1 | grep volume.label" to see the labels I mean
<_jason> nickrud: if you use sudo with gui apps some permission files can end up with the wrong permissions
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: its onboard
<holotone> ufo: Here, I'm not sure what I'm looking for: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/569541
<larsemil> anyone got aterm completely borderless?
<ronick> ibalo: so basically i have no reliable way of upgrading ?
<Mordof> tatters, cp -R /media/chess /usr/xchess
<holotone> that's my dmesg output
<ronick> even windows xp allows to upgrade from windows 98 :)
<Mordof> tatters, /media/chess is read-only, right?
<delire> holotone: plug and unplug your wifi adapter and watch output of dmesg with 'watch dmesg'. also try typing 'sudo iwconfig' to see if it's already there. if so 'sudo iwlist scanning' to find your AP.
<Mordof> tatters, or do you want it moved for good
<Error404> MY GOD
<_jason> larsemil: I can get it with devilspie
<Error404> nvidia drivers installed instantly!
<tatters> well just copy it over to replace old file
<Error404> AMAZING
<larsemil> _jason, well i cant.. :)
<Error404> is this truly linux?
<Mordof> Error404, lol
<tatters> neither of them have padlocks or X on
<Eleaf> EricNeon, ?
<_jason> larsemil: are you using gnome?
<Error404> i'm from gentoo!
<Error404> this is unbelievable
<Eleaf> ;P
<EricNeon> Eleaf, ?
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: I know that. The utility you need to use, lspnp, is in the pcmcia-cs package.
* bimberi waits for Error404 to try playing an mp3 :)
<Eleaf> ?
<Eleaf> oh lol
<Eleaf> EricNeon, sillly tabby names ;)
<nickrud> *mrf*
<Eleaf> sorry
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: hence why I asked you to check if it's installed
<Fujitsu> Error404, this is what Ubuntu is for!
<larsemil> _jason, yes. here is my devilspie: http://pastebin.com/569544
<delire> holotone: pcmcia is all working, plug in the card and look at the output.
<iBalo> ronick: the best way would be using a different partition and doing a fresh breezy install, and then carefully copying over what you want. The problem is always the init-procedures. This problem starts _now_ being tackled with dapper
<holotone> delire: watch dmesg just popped up a screen, but nothing changed when I took the card out and reinserted it
<Error404> what's wrong with mp3s?
<_jason> larsemil: didn't you say aterm?
<Error404> and I read somewhere that gcc wasn't installed?
<EricNeon> heh
<larsemil> well yes?
<_jason> larsemil: you are matching for eterm aren't you?
<ariel77> how would i be able to copy a knoppix xf86 config file to my xorg.conf??
<ufo> holotone: ok... could you pastebin the lspci
<larsemil> _jason, i changed the config for eterm..
<larsemil> :)
<holotone> sure
<delire> holotone: well that's not a good sign. what does 'sudo iwconfig' say?
<bimberi> Error404: they don't play OOTB (but you can install plugins) :)
<ronick> how do i change in synaptic the respps from 5.04 to 5.10
<larsemil> _jason, what to write for aterm then?
<ronick> i cant seem to find how to do it
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: ok i ran it and it printed out a line of info about pcmcia-cs
<Madpilot> Error404: install the build-essential package for gcc & the rest
<ronick> ahh, nm, found it
<holotone> lo no wireless extension
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: beginning with "ii"?
<Error404> bimberi: what plugins
<holotone> eth0 no wireless extension
<Error404> Madpilot: thank you
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: yes
<nickrud> dooglus, if I put in a dvd, I get a label there
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: good. Pastebin the output from lspnp -v
<holotone>  sit0 no wireless extension
<Fromage> Good evening, people
<bimberi> ubotu tell error4 about restricted
<delire> ariel77: i wouldn't do this.. i'd look at another solution. why not back up your existing xorg.conf and then hack around on one?
<_jason> larsemil: hold on I use a newer version of devilspie that uses s-expressions so the syntax is a bit different.  I'll find you the option that I used
<bimberi> ubotu tell Error404 about restricted
<holotone> iwconfig doesn't even list a wlan0
<larsemil> _jason, thx man
<kasuko> Can anyone help me on the error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9230
<ariel77> i  alreaady backed  it up and i don't know what is wrong with the xoorg file
<ufo> holotone: do you use dapper?
<foampeace> does java suck?
<holotone> ufo: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/569551
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: i don't know what you mean pastebin?? i ran lspnp -v and i got an error
<holotone> 5.10 kubuntu
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: that /proc/bus/pnp isn't mounted?
<delire> holotone: eth1, wlan0, ath0.. many different names. i see you have an eth0 according to your dmesg output. no eth1 there?
<tatters> so  cp -R /media/snort  /usr/sbin/snort               would replace the /usr/sbin/snort with the one from media?
<_jason> larsemil: "undecorate", does your version support that?
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: yes it says not available
<larsemil> _jason, well i could install newes version of devilspies..
<holotone> delire: l0, eth0, and sit0 are the only ones listed
<foampeace> is java a poor thing?
<larsemil> _jason, so just give me your conf
<ufo> holotone: is the wlan adapter pcmcia
<holotone> yup
<delire> holotone: right.. strange that no output when you plug in the pcmcia card.
<holotone> ufo: proxim ornioco gold b pcmcia
<_jason> larsemil: it compiles fine, here are some links to some tutorials at the bottom of my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98071 .  I don't actually have the conf, I was just trying all of the commands once
<ufo> holotone: have you enabled the pcmicia
<holotone> I dunno
<delire> ali4728: what are you trying to do? fix a broken X configuration?
<holotone> ufo: probably not, how do I do it?
<stevenj> cant believe it...totem gstreamer .10 actually plays movies now...somewhat
<lampshade> what's the program that will setup cups for you?  or setup your printer, whatever?  I would like to do this via command line, but I'm finding zero help online for setting up printers straight from the command line, diagnosing errors, etc.  I was thinking I could apt install a program to setup printers
<delire> ufo: cs all loads according to his dmesg. pcmcia looks find to me. yenta, the works
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: ok, what hardware do you have?
<_jason> larsemil: it's simple enough though, should jsut be something like: (if (is (application_name) "aterm") (undecorate))
<delire> holotone: according to your dmesg output pcmcia all healthy.
<holotone> de: hrrrm.
<holotone> delire: hmmm
<ufo> holotone: /etc/init.d/pcmicia restart and look in your dmesg
<holotone> So, what does that mean? I noticed that now that I'm talking to you about the problem I don't hear the sound when I take out the card and reinsert it
<Error404> hrm
<Error404> what to do to see windows shares hmm?
<holotone>   bash: /etc/init.d/pcmicia: No such file or directory
<delire> holotone: type the output of dmesg into this site: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: its an onboard sound, cs4237b i think
<_jason> holotone: typo?
<Fujitsu> pcmcia, not pcmicia.
<cradek> ubotu: tell Error404 about samba
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: laptop? desktop? make & manufacturer?
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: make & model, rather
<delire> holotone: sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
<bimberi> Error404: Places -> Network Servers not working?  (i've always found it to be a bit hot-or-miss)
<holotone> that website just spat out a blank screen when I pasted in dmesg
<Delvien> How do i mount an iso?
<delire> holotone: sorry, i meant lspci.. too many things at the same time ;)
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: cirrus logic cs4237b
<delire> holotone: it's a "driver finder"
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: I mean your actual machine
<cratel1> how can I find out what if any driver I need for my usb 2.0 hub? Is there a database somewhere?
<Error404> it wasn't installed
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: dell cpi d266xt
<holotone> delire: still a blank screen
<Delvien> crimsun how do i mount an iso file ?
<bimberi> Error404: smbclient is in a default install, the full samba (to act as a server) isn't
<delire> holotone: works here. paste lspci into that field.
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: dell latitide cpi d266xt
<tony__> i installed realplayer 10 but i don't like the way i have to start it.  i have to go into the realplayer folder on my desktop and click realplay.
<jetscreamer> delhage: after you make sure the loop module is loaded, mount -t auto blah.iso /place/to/mount -o loop
<delire> holotone: may need to hit clear.
<jetscreamer> as root probably
<morgie> Any clue on GRUB Error 17 at boot time (Grub wont load)
<morgie> some searching brought no answers :(
<Error404> holy crap
<holotone> nope, still a blank screen
<Error404> samba worked
<jetscreamer> oops not delhage i meant Delvien
<Error404> without config
<javiolo> how can i make gnome terminal transparent ?
* Error404 shivers
<_jason> tony__: create a launcher or use system tools > applications menu editor to make a shortcut
<holotone> delire: pcmcia successfully restarted
<ufo> javiolo: edit the profile
<crimsun> NOT_rynofly: try this: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0 port=0x530 cport=0x210 irq=5 dma1=0 dma2=1 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 mpu_irq=9
* Error404 streams mp3s from his windows server
<javiolo> ufo thanks
* Error404 freaks out
<delire> holotone: cool, plug in the card and see dmesg output.
* bimberi submits '/lastlog Error404' to the ubuntu marketing department :)
<holotone> delire: it's already in, should I take it out and reinstert it?
<_jason> ha
<delire> crimsun: jeziz..
<holotone> before I dmesg?
<Error404> now if I can develop on this like I do with gentoo
<Error404> I"ll be a switched man
<tony__> thx jason... i'll check that out
<delire> holotone: take it out then put it in.. doesn't matter.
<Madpilot> Error404: welcome to a sane Linux distro! :D
<delire> holotone: just want to be sure the things being seen..
<Error404> I need: apache, php5, opengl, sed, awk, perl, and xforms and mesa
<ariel77> how do you convert a XF86 config file to a xorg conf file?
<Error404> anyone got any ideas about those? =D
<Error404> oh and mysql
<Madpilot> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<jerware> he fellaz.
<crimsun> ariel77: they're nearly 100% compatible
<Error404> bwahaha
<_jason> ubotu: tell Error404 about lamp
<Error404> erm
<delire> Error404: excepting xforms, it all looks fine..
<_jason> oops
<Error404> I want php5.. php4 is so yesterday
<delire> Error404: only because i haven't worked with xforms..
<Xenguy> Error404: meaning what?
<Error404> Xenguy?
<_jason> Error404: php5 is in the repositories, you can still use the same guide, replacing 4 with 5
<Xenguy> Error404: harumph
<Madpilot> Error404: you can get php5 from the Ubuntu repos as well - that page hasn't been updated, though
<ariel77> crimsun so if i copied a XF86 file from knoppix to  ubuntu as  a xorg  file, woould it  work?
* Error404 hugs #ubuntu
<torpedo|dog> Error404, yeah, just fire up Synaptic and choose what you want.
<holotone> delire: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/569569
<Error404> I find terminal faster, is that ok to use?
<Error404> or will I break something?
<crimsun> ariel77: it should.
<crimsun> ariel77: the only variation may be the font paths
<Madpilot> Error404: just use "sudo apt-get install <whatever>" - or aptitude
<Error404> and I'm assuming open ssl is already installed.
<ariel77> yeah i am  loooking at that now
<Xenguy> Error404: no, you should never use the terminal, it is evil =)
<torpedo|dog> Error404, I just suggested Synaptic because you can see what is available.
<NOT_rynofly> crimsun: it says there is no such device
<Error404> true than you torpedo|dog
<Error404> i've been trying to install a working linux distro on my laptop for 2 weeks
<Error404> this is amazing
<nbjayme> mjr insites, i still can't figure how to record using those tools. say totem is playing a radio feed then i decide to record these feeds. basically i want to capture all output sent by totem to my card.
<ryno_fly> crimsun: same errors as before
<jerware> how do i do a dhcp renew?  get a new ip address via dhcp?  im pulling my lap top our of a router to connect it to a new subnet.
<larsemil> _jason, i get problem with the checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool as i try to install the src..
<delire> holotone: from what i can see pcmcia is fine but the driver for your card isn't being loaded.
<crimsun> ryno_fly: in bios, do you have a "PnP OS" setting?
<Delvien> installing wow now ... i hope this goes good
<delire> holotone: you'll need to hang around here and ask further. i have to kit the sack. CET timezone.
<OmniColos> !hamachi
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, OmniColos
<holotone> delire: Thanks for the help, mang!
<jerware> and... incase if a particular router in the lan is not hosting dhcp, how do i manually edit the file for the ethernet card with all the addressing info.  the one that is read and written to most likly by ifconfig?
<delire> holotone: it may be that you have a strange card.. find the driver, modprobe it, and you'll be set.
<ryno_fly> crimsun: error inserting snd_cs4236(dire to driver i think) no such device
* Xenguy gooses ubotu...
<holotone> so, does anyone have any clue what driver I need for a PROXIM ORINOCO GOLD B PCMCIA?
<delire> holotone: ciao
<holotone> delire: later!
<ryno_fly> crimsun: Im not sure, i don't remeber one
<crimsun> ryno_fly: please check.
<ryno_fly> crimsun: my bios is preety stripped of options
<_jason> larsemil: install libxml-parser-perl
<evils> hi all
<ufo> holotone: is you card atheros based
<maxtor> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<larsemil> _jason, u r the man!
<maxtor> hi
<maxtor> some body help me
<larsemil> _jason, checking for WNCK... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.6
<larsemil>         gdk-2.0
<larsemil>         libwnck-1.0 >= 0.17) were not met.
<Madpilot> maxtor: it helps if you ask an actual question first...
<IdleBuntu> maxtor ask your question
<Xenguy> !tell larsemil moron about paste
<_jason> larsemil: just apt-cache search <that stuff>
<kbrooks> Xenguy, wt?
<evils> im having problems setting up Xgl, ive got an ati card and its working in accelerated mode, however im stuck at the stage where you give compiz the arguments to display the effects that you want. i cant get to the compiz settings in gconf
<holotone> ufo: I THINK so
<holotone> But I'm not sure
<kbrooks> Xenguy, larsemil is a moron?
<Xenguy> kbrooks: must be a typo =)
<ufo> holotone: try to install linux-restricted-modules
<holotone> ufo: These ones have different chipsets, from what I've heard
<evils> is there a way of changing the settings in compiz?
<kbrooks> !lart Xenguy
<maxtor> how detect my camera digital with ubuntu
<Xenguy> !lart kbrooks
<holotone> ufo: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules?
<Madpilot> Xenguy & kbrooks: lart only works in -offtopic - sorry :P
<Xenguy> Madpilot: pity
<Anpheus> Hello, everyone.
<Madpilot> maxtor: plug it in, many of them autodetect
<ufo> holotone: you can look with apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<ryno_fly> crimsun: no, i don't see the pnp os option
<maxtor> i do, but not detect
<Delvien> how do i get WoW install from wine to allow it two see the second CD ( which is an iso )
<crimsun> ryno_fly: do you see any place in the bios where you can reserve resources for {e}isa/pci devices?
<evils> you should be able to mount it as a fat 32 disk
<evils> ^^for maxtor
<kbrooks> what is a tongue twister
<Anpheus> Uhm, I'll admit, I'm a linux, ahem, newbie. I don't have a great deal of experience running linux aside from some very minor dedicated server work on some ancient slackware-running device. But I would like some assistance in running Ubuntu, could someone help?
<larsemil> _jason, there is no newer version of glib in the resp then 2.0
<holotone> ufo: that spit out a bunch of stuff that I have no idea what to do with...
<Madpilot> maxtor: start gThumb, try file->import from camera
<Xenguy> Anpheus: ask
<maxtor> i try
<Delvien> _ jason do you know how to mount an ISO image so a Wine based install will see it as a CD ?
<evils> Anpheys whats the specific problem?
<Madpilot> !ask
<Xenguy> !die
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xenguy
<ufo> holotone: try the linux-restricted-modules
<Xenguy> oh you are alive :P
<adrian_> maxtor: if gThumb doesn't work, try gphoto2, its command line but has worked for me
<evils> does anyone know anthing about Xgl?
<_jason> larsemil: the one in the repos is 2.8.3
<kbrooks> !die
<ubotu> kbrooks: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ufo> evils: my xgl works
<larsemil> _jason, what is the error i get then..
<kbrooks> ubotu, exit
<ubotu> kbrooks: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<delire_z> holotone: hey, found this. it's supposed to work out of the box. this time i sleep for real: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ryno_fly> crimsun: no there is no option for that
<cradek> !Xgl
<_jason> larsemil: maybe you need the -dev package for it
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<kbrooks> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kbrooks :)
<Madpilot> !tell kbrooks about msg the bot
<lampshade> how can I find out if Ubuntu is picking up a printer?  I've connected it and powered on, where can I see that ubuntu is seeing it?
<evils> ok, did you have problems with gconf?
<Anpheus> *laugh* Well, I've tried to install Ubuntu (5.10, AMD64) from disc and this worked OK until boot. Near the end of the boot cycle though, in fact, I believe at the very end, the GNOME Desktop Manager will attempt to start. This fails, and I get some very ugly looking message in gray and blue that no screen is detected.
<kbrooks> Madpilot, never.
<maxtor> gtumb not detected my digital camera
<holotone> delire: Heh.. Awesome, thanks!
<javiolo> how can I add a bar like the one here (bottom bar) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=35516&file1=35516-1.jpg&file2=35516-2.png&file3=35516-3.jpg&name=Gentle
<Madpilot> lampshade: System menu -> Admin -> Printers, then add printer
<kbrooks> Madpilot, i shall now prosecute YOU
<Anpheus> I then attempted to use an Ubuntu LiveCD (5.10, x86) to see if this would correctly display using GDS.
<lampshade> Madpilot, What if I don't have that.  It was an install without the gnome desktop
<evils> ok thanks
<Delvien> DOES ANYONE KNOW how to mount a ISO so that WINE sees it as a CD  ?!?
<evils> ill try that
<brenner> Anpheus: what's your video card?
<Madpilot> kbrooks: I have the power of the op. Prosecuting me is not advised. :P
<holotone> how do I install madwifi?
<Anpheus> PCIe Radeon X1600
<Madpilot> lampshade: then I've got no idea, I'm afraid
<kbrooks> Madpilot, prosecuting ... 50%
<IdleBuntu> Delvien burn the iso to cd then wine will see the cd
<brenner> ubotu: tell Delvien about mountiso
<kbrooks> 100%
<kbrooks> GUILTY
<ryno_fly> delvien: i've heard the quite common problem from friends, try googling it
<lampshade> Madpilot, any command line?  I setup cups, but I have no idea that cups is working right you know?  I mean the error log shows the most generic errors ever
<maxtor> hwinfo says  USB 00.0: 0000 Unclassified device
<maxtor>   [Created at usb.120] 
<maxtor>   Unique ID: cLrx.5KEB_32unq2
<maxtor>   Parent ID: k4bc.T27vtnvn7i8
<maxtor>   SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0
<maxtor>   SysFS BusID: 1-2:1.0
<maxtor>   Hardware Class: unknown
* kbrooks sentences Madpilot to life in prison
<maxtor>   Model: "NHJ USB Digital Still Camera"
<maxtor>   Hotplug: USB
<maxtor>   Vendor: usb 0x2770 "NHJ"
<maxtor>   Device: usb 0x9060 "USB Digital Still Camera"
<IdleBuntu> !stop
<maxtor>   Revision: "1.00"
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleBuntu
<maxtor>   Speed: 1.5 Mbps
<tony__> jason that did work.  i'll play with it later because I just don;t like the thought of a realplayer folder on my desktop.  i doubt that will give other user accounts access to realplayer
<maxtor>   Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
<maxtor>   Attached to: #48 (Hub)
<brenner> Anpheus: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxtor> hown to mount this camera ?
<kbrooks> !flood
<ubotu> methinks flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Madpilot> maxtor: use a pastebin next time, thanks
<kbrooks> maxtor, DO NOT paste here
<crimsun> ryno_fly: is there any output from pnpdump? (you need the isapnptools package installed)
<IdleBuntu> maxtor thatwas a great help...hold on Ill scroll up 200 lines now
<Anpheus> Well, I bet that involves connecting over network connection.
<brenner> Anpheus: and choose the vesa driver when you get a list.  if you're unsure of any options, just press enter to choose default
<maxtor>  USB 00.0: 0000 Unclassified device
<maxtor>   [Created at usb.120] 
<maxtor>   Unique ID: cLrx.5KEB_32unq2
<maxtor>   Parent ID: k4bc.T27vtnvn7i8
<maxtor>   SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0
<maxtor>   SysFS BusID: 1-2:1.0
<maxtor>   Hardware Class: unknown
<maxtor>   Model: "NHJ USB Digital Still Camera"
<maxtor>   Hotplug: USB
<maxtor>   Vendor: usb 0x2770 "NHJ"
<maxtor>   Device: usb 0x9060 "USB Digital Still Camera"
<maxtor>   Revision: "1.00"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<maxtor>   Speed: 1.5 Mbps
<maxtor>   Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
<holotone> aaargh
<tony__> before i go... is there a dvr (digital video recording) program for linux out there anyone knows of?
<maxtor>   Attached to: #48 (Hub)
<kbrooks> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
* maxtor was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (do NOT paste. thnx)
<kbrooks> !tell maxtor about flood
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Anpheus> Brenner, I cannot connect to any outside networks as of yet, unless there is some way to use the wireless PCI card after booting up Ubuntu.
<Madpilot> kbrooks: he's not here no more
<brenner> Anpheus: so you don't have the box in front of you?
<akant> ok my taskbar has disappeared
<akant> boo
<Anpheus> It's this very same machine.
<tony__> l8r
<Anpheus> It just wants to use the LAN port and not the wireless PCI card.
<torpedo|dog> tony__, mythtv
<Madpilot> akant: just the taskbar, or the whole panel?
<brenner> akant: there aren't any taskbars ... at least in gnome therea i't
<ufo> holotone: sorry you have to ask someone who got card like you :(
<kbrooks> Madpilot, ubotu messages people - even if they arent in any channel
<Madpilot> kbrooks: true enough, I'd forgotten that
<IdleBuntu> wb
<brenner> Anpheus: i'm not sure i get you.  you just need to run that command when you get dumped at the prompt
<maxtor> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<javiolo> how can I add a bar like the one here (bottom bar) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=35516&file1=35516-1.jpg&file2=35516-2.png&file3=35516-3.jpg&name=Gentle
<holotone> ufo: The reason I got the Proxim Orinoco is because it's listed @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards as "Just Works"
<maxtor> hi
<kbrooks> maxtor, english.
<Anpheus> Does not that command require a network connection?
<holotone> which it does anything but
<Anpheus> Brenner'
<brenner> Anpheus: no
<maxtor> ups
<Madpilot> maxtor: pastebin that stuff, and post the URL here for people to look at
<ryno_fly> crimsun: i get command not found, i have to go, but thanks for your help, we tried :(
<Anpheus> Ok.
<brenner> Anpheus: it just sets up your display configuration file
<Error404> oh oh oh webmin installed
<Anpheus> Brenner, I will write this down and try it.
<maxtor> give me your e-mail
<crimsun> ryno_fly: please install isapnptools first, then try the command again
<IdleBuntu> !tell maxtor about pastebin
<vaquero> I can't sniff - ipw2200 with latest drivers - but ethereal cannot see packets in promiscious mode -- any hints??
<kbrooks> can the trademark owner prosecute anyone for using (part of) the name "Ubuntu"?
<_jason> javiolo: looks like gdesklets bar, can't remember the exact name of it
<Madpilot> maxtor: go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ paste your stuff, and paste JUST THE URL here
<holotone> Can someone tell me how to install madwifi?
<crimsun> !info pnpbios-tools
<maxtor> idont understand
<maxtor> my english is not very good
<torpedo|dog> maxtor, take all the text you want to paste, and put it in the box there.
<_jason> javiolo: now I'll ask you a question, do you know what command gave him that information in the terminal?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<maxtor> thanks
<kbrooks> maxtor, join those rooms
<ryno_fly> crimsun: i'll look that up and try to install it, thx for your help BYe Bye
<kbrooks> the*
<kbrooks> room*
<Anpheus> Oh, Brenner, one last question
<larsemil> _jason, okey... so now the line should look like (if (is (application_name) "XMMS") (undecorate)
<brenner> Anpheus: yes?
<Anpheus> Should I boot Ubuntu in rescue mode (root, I believe) or as usual?
<larsemil> _jason, but with aterm
<jerware> how do i manually connfigure an ip address? what nic cards file?
<torpedo|dog> I've got serious 403age when I try to request http://localhost/~me running Apache. Can anyone help?
<_adub> is there an application that will allow me to select what wireless AP i want to associate with
<brenner> Anpheus: doesn't really matter.  either way you'll get a workable shell prompt
<_jason> larsemil: yeah probably
<Anpheus> Ok.
<vaquero> anyone out there having my problem?
<Anpheus> I hope I do not return shortly.
<torpedo|dog> _adub, you should be able to do so using the system > networking control.
<Madpilot> torpedo|dog: have you read the wiki's Apache page?
<torpedo|dog> I have.
<vaquero> unable to put WiFi card (ipw220) in promiscious mode
<torpedo|dog> It is of no help.
<_adub> ehh i use kde
<Error404> ok
<larsemil> _jason, well, now i dont get it. in version 0.10 u wrote it in .devilspie.xml, on your howto u say make directory .devilspie and then script.ds, wich is right?
<Error404> little.. knocks are annoying
<torpedo|dog> !kubuntu
<ubotu> well, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<_adub> torpedo|dog the strangest thing is it isnt allowing me to change the settings i can log into adminstration mode and it will not allow anything beone that
<_jason> larsemil: the second way, devilspie no longer uses xml
<larsemil> _jason, goodie!
<maxtor> i posted
<torpedo|dog> maxtor, give us the URL of your post
<larsemil> _jason, working perfect! thx!
<_jason> larsemil: np
<maxtor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9231
<jhonioko> hola atodoss
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jhonioko> de donde son
<maxtor> hola jhonioko
<vaquero> gotta run - I'll check back w- y'all laterz..
<holotone>  What's the best thing to do if Ubuntu becomes completely unresponsive?
<holotone> almost always happens when nm-applet is running
<jhonioko> estoy ejecutando ubuntu live cd
<crimsun> holotone: kick stuff. particularly the ctrl+alt+backspace keystroke combination.
<jhonioko> primera vez que lo uso la raja
<torpedo|dog> !tel jhonioko about es
<Madpilot> holotone: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart Gnome/X for you
<ubotu> torpedo|dog: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holotone> crimsun: ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<holotone> I'm in Kubuntu
<maxtor> yo lo tengo instalado
<torpedo|dog> !tell jhonioko about es
<maxtor> tengo el ubuntu 5.04
<crimsun> holotone: can you switch to a virtual console with ctrl+alt+F1?
<holotone> crimsun: nope, tried that too
<maxtor> pero tengo unos dramas para conectar mi camara digital
<holotone> completely frozen, and my fan's going a million miles an hour
<Madpilot> maxtor: type "lsusb" in a terminal, and pastebin that too
<crimsun> holotone: then power cycle it.
<maxtor> ok
<holotone> there's no way to kill whatever's locking it?
<disastorm> hey guys
<holotone> that's what I'd like to avoid
<holotone> if it's possible
<jhonioko> yo tengo el ubunto 5.10
<disastorm> if my computer wont start up and I disconnected the power supply, and the power supply wont turn on when its not connected to anything
<ufo> holotone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105437&highlight=madwifi+ng could try that
<disastorm> does that mean its the power supply is broken?
<Madpilot> holotone: Ctrl+Alt+F1 (up to F6) will drop you to a command shell
<holotone> Madpilot: Nope
<holotone> does nothing
<holotone> ufo: Thanks!
<Madpilot> disastorm: a power supply that isn't plugged into a motherboard will not run anyway
<gaja> Hi! I have a major problem with apt. There seem to be a lot of unmet dependencies. I have really no idea how to fix this. It occured when I tried to upgrade to dapper. http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2984
<twitch101> how do i make amule download faster? i have roadrunner and its only downloading at 23kb
<maxtor> i posted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9232
<disastorm> are you sure i searched on google and someone said that if the fan doesnt turn on when its connected to nothing then it doesnt work
<disastorm> on a forum
<kbrooks>  21:33:02 up 4 days,  9:17,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.00
<kbrooks> muhahha
<kbrooks> display it!
<holotone> Ok, let's say I've done nothing, and apparently MadWifi, which is included in 5.10, supports my Atheros chipset PCMCIA card
<holotone> where do I go to enable it?
<holotone> just the basics
<holotone> Kubuntu, FYI
<familia> ke onda
<jadams_> can anyone tell me how to determine what a button on my laptop sends, so I can map it to appropriate functions in gnome?
<disastorm> are you sure madpilot?
<Madpilot> disastorm: pretty sure, yeah. Plug it back into a motherboard and see what it does
<jadams_> (BTW, Gateway M500 laptops run almost flawlessly out of the box in Ubuntu, and are awesome with very little tweaking)
<larsemil> _jason, i've got some problems with geometry...
<_jason> larsemil: what are they?
<Madpilot> jadams_: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<jadams_> madpilot: thanks
<Mordof> question: when i go to burn a dvd it says some files have invalid filenames, how do i tell which are the invalid filenames???
<evils> ok so ive broken my xserver
<larsemil> _jason, i dont know how to set it
<Error404> what's the little star in the grey box in synaptic?
<Error404> popular?
<holotone> How do I install the linux-restricted-modules-(kernel) package?
<roostishaw> where does windows save screenshots????
<holotone> Or is it installed by default?
<crimsun> holotone: it's installed by default
<holotone> crap
<holotone> Well then, why the hell doesn't MadWifi detect my card?
<holotone> grrrr.
<_jason> larsemil: read through the four links at the end of my post, just skip to the geometry part.  I think at least 2 of the guides give examples
<crimsun> holotone: just try: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname r)
<Mordof> question: when i go to burn a dvd it says some files have invalid filenames, how do i tell which are the invalid filenames???
<Madpilot> Error404: there's an icon guide somewhere in Synaptic
<bimberi> Error404: Help -> Icon Legend
<madd_matt> Quick question, will ubuntu install fit in 900mb?
<disastorm> i plugged into the motherboard but it didnt do anything
<holotone> crimsun: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-Linux
<Mordof> madd_matt, ubuntu install fits on 1 cd, of course itll fit in 900mb
<torpedo|dog> madd_matt, not really.
<crimsun> holotone: sorry, that should be uname -r, not uname r
<Mordof> torpedo|dog, why not really?
<holotone> crimsun: already newest version, thanks anyhow, though!
<thewayofzen> would someone mind telling me what the command is for the gnome system configuration thingy is.. the one that lets you change your icons on the desktop etc..
<disastorm> this post on here says power supply should work when its not plugged in to anything http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/2676/
<thewayofzen> i dont have it in my menus
<torpedo|dog> Mordof, when everything is uncompressed, it takes up around 1GB
<Error404> and um
<_jason> thewayofzen: gconf-editor
<torpedo|dog> and if you want to do anything, you need more than that.
<Mordof> torpedo|dog, ohh
<holotone> crimsun: is there some sort of config for madwifi?
<thewayofzen> _jason, rad thanks.
<Error404> is there, just out of curiosity, anything like mac widgets for gnome? =)
<Madpilot> Mordof: a full install of Breezy takes about 1.8Gb
<torpedo|dog> Error404, i know there's a program like that, but I don't remember what it is.
* torpedo|dog goes a'googlin'
<_jason> Error404: gdesklets
* zebraFusion hates widgets
<holotone> Error404: Gdesklets
<Mordof> Madpilot, ok! now help me fix my other problem :) heh. i cant burn my dvd!!! says filenames are invalid
<larsemil> _jason, well i saw thet.. but it does not want to do as in the examples. :)
<_jason> larsemil: what are you trying to do and what does your expression look like?
<Dave^59> hello all
<Madpilot> Mordof: I saw your earlier posts - no idea, though - sorry
<Mordof> grrrr
<Formidable> Good Night!
<Mordof> i cant whipe out my computer without backing this up!!! :S
<larsemil> _jason, (if (is (application_name) "aterm") (undecorate) (geometry 100x100+0+0))
<brenner> Mordof: hit the forum?
<_jason> larsemil: you need to use begin to do more than one action, so (begin (undecorate) (geometry "blah"))
<andrew_> if I have a bash script with a variable $name, and i have a file that has the line "name=????" and i want to replace after the = with $ name, how do i do it?
<zebraFusion> I have a question
<Error404> oh
<disastorm> madpilot
<zebraFusion> Say I install Azureus from the .deb
<Error404> it makes me so warm and fuzzy
<disastorm> it didnt do anything when i plugged it in motheroard
<ajmazuch> I like this
<mzuverink> Can anyone recommend a good site with howto on fetcgmail?
<zebraFusion> and the files are located in ~/.Azureus, if I remove those files... Will everything related to that program be removed? Or is there something like a Windows registry for Linux
<Error404> I got more done with this ubuntu installation than I got done with my gentoo installation just bootstrapping the system
<mzuverink> fetchmail
<cinder> hi!!
<Madpilot> disastorm: might be fried, then - got a multimeter you can test it with?
<cinder> how do I change gtk themes??
<disastorm> uh i dunno where to get that wouldnt it be easier to get a new powersupply?
<brenner> cinder: sys>prefs>themes
<zebraFusion> cinder, the way I've done it is find a nice theme from gnome-look.org, downloading the file and using the "install theme" in System --> Preferences --> Theme
<Madpilot> disastorm: probably, yeah
<disastorm> ok thanks
<disastorm> it was weird because today i just turned off my pc one time then next time it wouldnt start again
<SmrtJustin> how can I make my system clock ETC instead of UTC, so my scripts that require the date command aren't off?
<cratel1> how can I figure out what command is being executed when I choose something from the system menu in gnome? I'm wondering what to call from the command line for the xscreensaver prefs.
<zebraFusion> Say I install Azureus from a .deb, and the install files are located in ~/.Azureus, if I remove those files... Will everything related to that program be removed? Or is there something like a Windows registry for Linux
<Delvien> does anyone know how to make WoW recognize a ISO mount as a CD with multiple CD installs ?
<dukex64> how do i check my hdd space with linux
<geneo93> dukex64: df
<dukex64> ok
<dukex64> and whats the command to delete files and folders
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Madpilot> dukex64: ^^^
<geneo93> what files
<dukex64> any files
<zebraFusion> dukex64, "rm <filename" and "rm -r <folder>"
<bimberi> cratel1: gnome-screensaver-preferences   (i find out by looking through the output of ps 'auxw' in a terminal)
<dukex64> cool thanks
<cradek> fempto?
<bimberi> cratel1: er,  'ps auxw'
<Macbeth> anyone know how to run azureus without using sudo, ive changes the permissions, but it anit made a diff.
<stoned> az is evil, you should run rtorrent :D
<larsemil> _jason, i still get scroll. thats not part of the undecorate?
<cratel1> bimberi: thanks. It actually was xscreensaver-demo because is was the xscreensaver. What does the w flag do for ps?
<disastorm> hey how do i find out how many W my power supply is
<Macbeth> is it that better ?
<bimberi> cratel1: wide (i think) - it ensures the whole command line is output - going over >1 lines if necessary
<cratel1> bimberi: excellent! Thanks!
<brenner> disastorm: unless it's a laptop, open up the case
<bimberi> cratel1: yw :)
<disastorm> yea theres like a little grid on the right side of the power supply but i dont understand it
<disastorm> one part says dc output 430W and another part says 230W max
<_jason> larsemil: I think you can disable that in aterm, I can't remember the option
<larsemil> ok. thx
<disastorm> so does that mean its 430W or 230W?
<ufo> disastorm: its 430w
<tatters> I should be able to create a folder in my home directory?
<_jason> tatters: yes
* brenner wonders how you'd find out a laptop's wattage though...
<disastorm> ok thanks
<disastorm> whats the 230 mean?
<BlueEagle> brenner: It's probably stated in the manual.
<ufo> disastorm: the 230w is the wats coming from wall
<tatters> hmm I think all my permission messed up I got padlock files and cannot create a folder there
<BlueEagle> brenner: If not check the manufacturers website.
<Delvien> Anyone here get WoW to work ?
<brenner> BlueEagle: thanks
<Macbeth> stoned, is rtorrent that easy to use?
<disastorm> it has an adjuster in the back u can adjust to 230 or 115
<BlueEagle> ufo: Do you mean 230v being the voltage in the wall or that you can't load the outlet with more than 230 watts of power?
<ufo> BlueEagle: its probably volts :)
<tatters> is there a way to reset all permission to original settings?
<Madpilot> disastorm: the 230-115 thing is input, North America has 115V out of the wall, most of the rest of the world has 230
<BlueEagle> ufo: Might be. ;D
<disastorm> oh ok
<Madpilot> tatters: right-click on one of the 'padlocked' files - who is listed as the owner?
<disastorm> the number showing is what it is set to right?
<waldo_> has anyone had any luck getting the pcmcia slot in g4 powermacs to work?
<disastorm> so if the 115 is showing, its set to 115?
<Madpilot> disastorm: I'd assume so, yeah
<syukur> hallo
<disastorm> ok
<tatters> its says root
<Madpilot> tatters: sorry, right-click & choose Properties, then Permissions tab, then check owner
<BlueEagle> disastorm: That's how it works I suppose.
<stoned> why is people sayin that automatix is bad?
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<BlueEagle> disastorm: ie. I've only seen them set to 230 and that's the voltage of my outlet and all have worked for me.
<BlueEagle> disastorm: However yours might use a different standard. :)
<stoned> but if i already have used it, then what?
<tatters> mad someone told me to something it messed then they told me to I had to rm /home/tatter/.* authority  to fix it
<tatters> summat about being pwnd by root now my kernal log fails no e-mail is being sent out
<mrpull-x> i've got an old laptop with a mach64 video chip
<mrpull-x> it has worked out of the box with everything prior to dapper
<stoned> can you fix a system that you used automatix on ( so far i can't tell if anything is broken)
<maxtor> i have a question ?
<BlueEagle> mrpull-x: topic please.
<stoned> maxtor, you do?
<mrpull-x> anybody else felt similar pain?
<BlueEagle> maxtor: Care to ask it?
<BlueEagle> mrpull-x: Please read the topic.
<stoned> wait is he asking us if he has a question?
<maxtor> how to discover my digital camera ?
<mrpull-x> DOH!
<tatters> I couldnt get a ICE desktop was the original problem
<BlueEagle> stoned: He might be.
<disastorm> thanks well i was just wondering because i always wondered about it
<BlueEagle> mrpull-x: doh, what?
<disastorm> either way my computer doesnt start up so im gonna get a new power supply
<mrpull-x> doh, i didn't catch the topic.
<stoned> so anyone answer my question about automatix?
<BlueEagle> mrpull-x: It's a common thing to do so you won't look so nubish.
<BlueEagle> :)
<torpedo|dog> !tell stoned about automatix
<BlueEagle> stoned: If something doesn't appear to be broken then  you're fine just don't use it any more. ;D
<brenner> stoned: if you're not experiencing problems, i wouldn't worry about it ... but then again, who knows what's haopening under the hood
<BlueEagle> stoned: if automatix has broken something on your system you might be in for a hard time getting it right.
<Aviatrixie> any musicians here?
<Anpheus> Brenner, I was unable to succesfully use GDM.
<stoned> BlueEagle, nothing broken, in fact, it fixed something that didn't work before
<maxtor> i dont detect gtkam my camera
<brenner> Anpheus: what happened?
<adub> how do i connect to a single specified access point via wireless pc card i have like 10 AP in my area causing interferance
<stoned> I dont see why I was so dramatically told that it was evil and shouldn't have been used
<BlueEagle> stoned: Well there you go then.
<tatters> so if I chmod 777 -r /   then started to lock down essential stuff afterward would that be best way to recover from permission problem
<BlueEagle> stoned: Still I wouldn't rely on automatix to fix such things in the future.
<mzuverink> Fetchmail anyone?
<BlueEagle> stoned: You only get lucky that many times.
<BlueEagle>  :)
<stoned> BlueEagle, yeah, word
<stoned> BlueEagle, how do you add info into the botter
<dukex64> these dumb panels, how do i make my icons and junk be where the want to be
<BlueEagle> tatters: I would not recomend making every file world writable.
<BlueEagle> stoned: Into what botter?
<stoned> I would like to add information for keytouch, otherwise unmentioned as far as I know.
<stoned> !keytouch
<ubotu> stoned: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Anpheus> Brenner, basically, I think drivers do not exist for my card.
<stoned> see nothing
<brenner> dukex64: what's wrong ?
<bimberi> dukex64: right-click -> move, if they won't - unlock
<tatters> is there any recommended way to reset file permissions?
<brenner> Anpheus: did you select eh vesa driver?
<_jason> stoned: ubotu: keytouched is blah
<_jason> ubotu: tell stoned about yourself
<brenner> Anpheus: that should be a failsafe
<BlueEagle> stoned: Did you try /whois ubotu to see if that listed an admin?
<dukex64> haha how simple, wonder why i didnt see that, thanks
<stoned> huh
<stoned> what guy?
<bimberi> dukex64: np :)
<stoned> i lost
<_jason> stoned: watch me
<stoned> ok
<_jason> ubotu: keytouched is blah
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<Anpheus> Brenner: Oh, yeah... vesa driver... well, no I didn't. Would that have worked even though lspci could not identify the card?
<Aviatrixie> I've been a user of Ubuntu for... oh.... 3 months now.
<_jason> !keytouched
<ubotu> methinks keytouched is blah
<stoned> ohhh
<stoned> I get it
<stoned> fsckin blunt man
<stoned> done made me high etc.
<disastorm> hey just wondering if anyone knows how to get ragnarok online working with wine with a radeon xpress 200m
<Anpheus> Brenner, to clarify, it did list two devices. One was for primary management of the card and I think the other connection was for a second display.
<brenner> Anpheus: it *should*.  no guarantees.  (i thought i told you to try it.) :-/
<Madpilot> !forget keytouched
<ubotu> Madpilot: i didn't have anything called 'keytouched'
<Aviatrixie> anyone here use windows?
<_jason> stoned: make sure you only add useful stuff because messing with the bot will get you banned :)
<_jason> Madpilot: did it already :)
<Madpilot> _jason: thanks
<tatters> yes windows xp
<geneo93> ubotu: geneo93 is nuts
<ubotu> geneo93: okay
<Anpheus> Brenner: You did tell me to try it, but I forgot. If I switch to use the Vesa driver, where would I go to find support to utilize my graphics card?
<Aviatrixie> Madpilot... are you a licensed pilot?
<brenner> Anpheus: you can sort that out later.  the vesa driver should be able to at least let you login and use gnome.  we can sort out your ati drivers later.
<BlueEagle> disastorm: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/alphabrowse.mhtml?letter=R
<Anpheus> Brenner, alright. GAIM supports IRC connections, as I understand it?
<disastorm> ive already tried the standard way
<geneo93> :-D
<brenner> Anpheus: yes
<maxtor> other question ?
<disastorm> basically using full screen mode, virtual desktop with that resolution, and wine or cedega ragnarok and i just get a black screen
<disastorm> one person told me its because i have an ati radeon xpress 200m
<Anpheus> Brenner, then I will return.
<maxtor> how upgrade gphoto2 ?
<BlueEagle> disastorm: make that http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=928
<stoned> ubotu: keytouch is http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - KeyTouch is a program which allows you to easily configure the extra function keys of your INTERNET/MULTIMEDIA ready keyboard. Ubuntu packages available.
<ubotu> stoned: okay
<stoned> alright
<BlueEagle> disastorm: Not playable even if you get it installed.
<stoned> !keytouch
<ubotu> keytouch is, like, totally, http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - KeyTouch is a program which allows you to easily configure the extra function keys of your INTERNET/MULTIMEDIA ready keyboard. Ubuntu packages available.
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: yes, got my PPL
<stoned> yes, there we go
<maxtor> maybe detect my digtal camera if upgrade gphoto2
<_jason> stoned: in the future do that in a private message with ubotu since the channel is kind of busy
<stoned> it took me 3 weeks of searching how to configure my keyboard, and i ran across this night before last
<disastorm> no it is
<disastorm> blueeagle if u check the winehq aplication database
<disastorm> people have gotten it working
<disastorm> as well ive talked to people that have got it working
<_jason> stoned: thanks for the addition
<disastorm> just doesnt work for me!!!!
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<BlueEagle> disastorm: Yes, it's working, but not in windowed mode and the mouse is reported to be lagged beyond usefulness.
<stoned> _jason, you are welcome
<Madpilot> stoned: want to add a linke to this wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<disastorm> i havnt heard about the mouse but i heard that the only thing is wrong is that some of the
<disastorm> stuff constatnly flashes
<disastorm> otherwise almost everything appears to work
<disastorm> but i cant even get the game to start up
<disastorm> ive been trying forever
<brenner> disastorm: ease up on the enter key :-/
<stoned> Madpilot, it is in there already
<bz0b> hey, if i upgrade to dapper drake, do i comment the backports, because of compatibility?
<lampshade> ok, so I have a printer that just doesn't freaking print.  Any ideas?  no error messages, no nothing.  I send it a test page and it does dick.  It was autodetected by Ubuntu, ideas?  (USB)
<wastrel> blah
<stoned> what is a wiki
<Aviatrixie> Madpilot.... ok, then forgive me. I'm a retired jet pilot.
<psycho_oreos> where people collaborate on sharing information imo stoned
<stoned> whats stand for it
<brenner> stoned: search for it at wikipedia.org
<stoned> w.i.k.i?
<wastrel> how do i prevent firefox from displaying pdf's for me - i want it to pop up a dialog & ask me what to do with the document
<brenner> which is itself a wiki :P
<Aviatrixie> A wiki is a site made to educate newbies
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: I think you've been here before - welcome back
<_jason> wastrel: what version of firefox? 1.5 has settings in preferences > downloads
<stoned> ahh, wiki is a noun, it doesn't stand for anything
<stoned> its just wiki
<wastrel> _jason:  breezy :]   1.0.7
<bz0b> lampshade: it might have been autodetected, but sometimes ubuntu gives it the drivers that it think works, but really doesn't
<_jason> Sonobana: ``The first wiki, WikiWikiWeb, is named after the "Wiki Wiki" line of Chance RT-52 buses in Honolulu International Airport.''
<_jason> stoned: ^
<bz0b> lampshade: try and manually search for some
<stoned> what is an op here
<wastrel> i suppose i could bite the bullet & upgrade  :]  thx for the tip
<Aviatrixie> anyone here a bonafide musician?
<wastrel> imtheface:  don't pm me.
<stoned> wastrel, its not deliberate, its an infected mirc client
<bz0b> wow, can someone please ban imtheface ?
<wastrel> we should get an operator to kline it
<tritium> bz0b: how come?
<wastrel> it's trying to get people to run an unsafe command
<stoned> imtheface, type //remote off, close mirc, delete the mirc directory, reinstall mirc
<bz0b> tritium: he pm'ed me asking if i wanted to get operator in this channel
<bz0b> exactly
<brenner> stoned: how can you know what an infected mirc client is, but not what an op is?
<Aviatrixie> my mirc client is infected but I don't chat you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<bz0b> tritium: and pretty much when we run that, it will give him full access to our box, over IRC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.67.12.18]  by tritium
<bz0b> Aviatrixie: that is why you should use xchat :-)
<lampshade> bz0b, did, new drivers seem to have no effect.  does nothing  I don't understand :-/  even if I tail the log there aren't errors... wtf?
<stoned> brenner, I asked who HERE is an op
<stoned> brenner, read carefully next time before you try bashing people again
<stoned> :)
<lnx_> how do you check and see how much free space you have on your hdd?
<lampshade> df -h
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bz0b> lampshade: then im sorry, don't know, try googling
<brenner> <stoned> what is an op here
<lnx_> thx
<_jason> lnx_: df -h
<lampshade> yeah been there done that, been googling for a while
<brenner> <stoned> brenner, read carefully next time before you try bashing people again
<bz0b> anyone here using dapper?
<brenner> stoned: back at ya
<stoned> brenner, ahh yes, I must have been stoned at the moment
<Aviatrixie> any musicians here?
<stoned> my apologies
<brenner> stoned: no worries
<Aviatrixie> I'm sorting out things like Ardour and timing
<bz0b> Aviatrixie: well, im in a band called "Hollywood Undead", ever heard of it?
<stoned> im gonna roll another blunt, brb
<maxtor> other questions?
<Aviatrixie> no bzob
<andrew_> hey whats the easiest way to develop a java program?
<maxtor> ihave a graphics adapter via kn400 (s3 unicrome) and how to configure it ?
<erick> Question: I've got an HP cd-writer 8200 (usb) that I'd like to get running, but I have no idea how to do it. Google reveals nothing coherent. Any thoughts?
<bz0b> Aviatrixie: hmm, maybe you should try and find one of our songs, search for knife called lust, on google, im sure you will find it
<wastrel> andrew_:  write it in python
<andrew_> i need to use java
<maxtor> i have installed ubuntu 5.04
<Pendy-laptop> help
<etrusco> anatole_1, eclipse
<wastrel> heh sry just being snide.  you need a java development environment?
<stoned> bz0b, look up SETH'S ICHOR, our band, pakistani neo-classical/indian raaga total speed/shred deathmetal/grindcore style
<Aviatrixie> bzob... are you a real musician? Do you play an instrument?  Do you suck, blow, or pluck?
<bz0b> stoned: nice, i will
<andrew_> wastrel, yes -
<Pendy-laptop> i need help about ubuntu
<brenner> Pendy-laptop: you have to ask a qustion first
<holycow> Pendy-laptop, just ask
<wastrel> andrew_:  did you follow the java installation howto on the wiki?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Pendy-laptop> i installed ubuntu base
<Pendy-laptop> im stuck now
<Pendy-laptop> when i restart it
<Pendy-laptop> i enter login and pass
<stoned> Aviatrixie, I been plucking for 15 years of guitar and 18 years of sitar and percussion/drums/ and bass
<Aviatrixie> what help do you need about ubuntu, Pendy?
<bz0b> Aviatrixie: why don't you listen to our music and tell me
<holycow> is everyone getting that fekin spam shit fro imtheface?
<holycow> what kind of moron thinks i'd fall for that?
<brenner> holycow: yes
<holycow> retards
<Pendy-laptop> then it say
<tritium> holycow: you're still getting it?
<maxtor> ihave a graphics adapter via kn400 (s3 unicrome) and how to configure it ?
<boabsta> holycow, nope
<Pendy-laptop> pendy@ubuntu:
<andrew_> wastrel, i want a starter "hello world" java file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<stoned> holycow, calm down bro, its an infected client. he doesn't know.  he should really just do //remote off
<holycow> tritium, i just came in so just once
<Pendy-laptop> pendy@ubuntu:~$
<Pendy-laptop> then im stuck there
<stoned> Pendy-laptop, type startx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.67.12.18]  by tritium
* imtheface was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, do you want a desktop?
<whatwhat> hello
<bz0b> tritium: did you get it too?
<holycow> thank ya
<stoned> he just did a server install im guessing
<tritium> bz0b: once, yes
<_tom> im trying to access an ntfs partition (sda2) but ubuntu says 'could not enter folder /media/sda2' .. whats wrong?!
<maxtor> pendy-laptop try init 4
<bz0b> yeah
<wastrel> andrew_:  but you have a JDK installed?
<bz0b> tritium: thanks for doing what's right
<andrew_> i believe so...
<Pendy-laptop> init 4
<Pendy-laptop> ok hold on
<tritium> bz0b: any time :)
<Pendy-laptop> it say
<wastrel> andrew_:  type javac
<andrew_> no i don't
<andrew_> lol
<Pendy-laptop> init: myst be superuser
<Morg> I'm told by a friend that he can't read his NTFS partition using the Disks app. Should he be able to?
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<stoned> Pendy-laptop, sudo init 4
<farous> just checking can anyone check if he can draw an open circle with openoffice draw. I want to know if it is specific to my openoffice or is it a bug
<erick> So I've got an HP cd-writer 8200e (usb); when hooked up it shows up under lsusb, but Synaptic says there aren't any burners. Could anyone help?
<Pendy-laptop> the one who is helping me
<wastrel> andrew_:  go here ^^^ and follow the java sdk instructions
<Pendy-laptop> pls pm me
<stoned> Pendy-laptop, then enter password
<_tom> helllp.. i need to access my mp3s on an ntfs partition :(
<maxtor> ihave a graphics adapter via kn400 (s3 unicrome) and how to configure it
<Pendy-laptop> which password?
<brenner> _tom: did you mount it yourself?
<erick> Er, not Synaptic... Serpentine
<_tom> brenner: no, it was already mounted
<Pendy-laptop> done
<ufo> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<brenner> _tom: open up /etc/fstab
<brenner> Mordof: you too
<_tom> brenner: and i can see that it has stuff in it
<brenner> Mordof: sorry, meant Morg
<Madpilot> Pendy-laptop: your own pw, the one you entered during the install
<Pendy-laptop> its done
<gpled> changed video card.  whats the command to re-setup x?
<Pendy-laptop> pls talk to me in pm
<Pendy-laptop> there is too many msg in here
<Pendy-laptop> pls
<_tom> brenner: ok, i have fstab open..
<tritium> Pendy-laptop: that's the nature of IRC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<stoned> Pendy-laptop, type 'sudo init 4' it will ask for password, enter your own password.  that is all, do this first. now
<bz0b> yay, upgrading to dapper drake as we speak, tritium do you use it?
<Pendy-laptop> that is done
<Pendy-laptop> whats next
<Morg> brenner: Err, that wasn't my question.
<tritium> stoned: ubuntu doesn't use runlevels like that
<Pendy-laptop> it worked
<Pendy-laptop> it say
<Pendy-laptop> switching to runlevel :4
<maxtor>  ihave a graphics adapter via kn400 (s3 unicrome) and how to configure it ?
<tritium> bz0b: only for testing, but my laptop is in the shop, getting the hard drive replaced
<Pendy-laptop> sending processes to term signal
<gpled> anyone?
<bz0b> tritium: i see
<Jivenix> how can i use bittorrent on ubuntu to get the dapper drake iso?
<Jivenix> any directions website
<bz0b> tritium: do you think its really unstable?
<Madpilot> Pendy-laptop: please don't use the Enter key so much - one line per sentence
<Pendy-laptop> then
<Pendy-laptop> it show again
<bimberi> farous: i can draw non-filled circles ok, is that what you meant?
<dukex64> my ubunutu seems pretty laggy, the firefox becomes unresponsive alot
<brenner> _tom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Pendy-laptop> ok sorry
<tritium> bz0b: no, not really
<_tom> brenner: thank you.
<Pendy-laptop> now what i do?
<farous> bimberi: i on the other hand can not so it is specific to my installation
<zebraFusion> How can you see the current version of an installed package?
<bimberi> farous: what happens?
<zebraFusion> dpkg -v <package> ?
<Pendy-laptop> hello...
<farous> bimberi: even lines with arrors are screwed up
<disastorm> hey can i edit my login screen for ubuntu?
<disastorm> for gnome
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, do you want to use ubuntu as a server only or as an everyday desktop machine?
<farous> bimberi: frankly i do not know i just upgraded to the new ver using a link from here
<farous> !oo2
<ubotu> farous: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Pendy-laptop> as everyday destop machine
<farous> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<bimberi> zebraFusion: dpkg -l <package>
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, or laptop machine even lol
<farous> ^      ^
<brenner> disasm: yes. sys>admin>login screen setup>themed greeter
<bz0b> tritium: ok, well, the good thing about it for me, is that i really have no important files, so one reformatt and im good to go
<bimberi> farous: hmmk :|
<stoned> Pendy-laptop, try this.  sudo apt-get install gnome ubuntu-desktop gdm .  enter your password if it asks you, then let it run and install whatever packages it asks to install.  When its done, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through the xserver config, also make sure that packate x-window-system-core is installed.  Then after all that, simply type sudo gdm and enter the password and you will get into gnome
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, dont type server when you install, then you will have a desktop ready to go
<Pendy-laptop> no desktop im using my sister laptop to get in here im stuck in my desktop computer
<disastorm> but
<disastorm> how do i chose a picture or something
<Madpilot> Jivenix: torrents from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<disastorm> other than defaults
<erick> Could someone help me out with this USB CD writer?
<_adub> how can i associate with a certain wireless access point??
<tritium> bz0b: cool.  There's a channel for dapper now.  See the topic :)
<bimberi> stoned: ubuntu-desktop is enough, gdm is a dependency and gnome is unnecessary
<Pendy-laptop> oh i see
<bz0b> tritium: k
<Pendy-laptop> let me try that
<stoned> bimberi, it as reference to show him what really are the packages he needs.
<stoned> Pendy-laptop, you could just do apt-get install gnome-core gdm
<andrew_> wastrel, okay - got my javac
<stoned> which I find to be better than tons of bloatware being installed
<CompBrain> 19:44 <@ari> yeah, wan IS resnet
<disastorm> theres no way i can make a jpg appear on the gnome login screen?
<CompBrain> er, disregard the mispaste
<disastorm> in background
<wastrel> andrew_:  well that's all i can do for you :]   haven't messed with java - i'm sure there's a tutorial or 2 google could help you find
<farous> bimberi: i will just remove it an reinstall it again. I am hooked up on it right now for most of my work. Do you know if I can write equations or greek symbols in dia or anyother drawing program
<andrew_> wastrel, i'll be good from here - thanks buddddd
<bimberi> farous: not sure sorry
<Madpilot> disastorm: you can change login screen graphics - let me find the URL
<Pendy-laptop> it say E: coudlnt find package gnome
<labanux> is there any full ubuntu iso cd's?
<farous> bimberi: thank you for you help at least now i tracked down the prob
<farous> take care
<labanux> maybe as many as debian cd's..?
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: leave it out, just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' is enough
<tritium> Pendy-laptop: why are you not installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Pendy-laptop> that is what i want
<Pendy-laptop> i jsut dont know how
<Madpilot> labanux: Ubuntu installs from 1 CD
<maxtor>  ihave a graphics adapter via kn400 (s3 unicrome) and how to configure it ?
<etrusco> disasm,  System -> Administration, Login Screen Setup
<Pendy-laptop> i did that that and is stil say coudlnt find package gnome
<etrusco> disastorm,   System -> Administration, Login Screen Setup
<Pendy-laptop> do i need to download it again and burn it again?
<Madpilot> disastorm: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy
<holycow> maxtor, you don't configure it, you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select it at the beginning of that setup sequence
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: can you paste the command you're running
<labanux> Madpilot: so there's no iso's i can download to install at home?
<holycow> maxtor, oh unichrome, nm ignore me i misread, sorry
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: or transcribe it (silly me) :)
<holycow> maxtor, appologies
<Pendy-laptop> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<labanux> Madpilot: cause i dont have internet connection at home..
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, is the laptop still connected to the internet?
<Pendy-laptop> i am on the laptop, and im installing ubuntu on my desktop computer
<Madpilot> labanux: you can get the ISO and install it - the one CD has everything youll need for a basic desktop w/ Gnome
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: 'sudo apt-get remove gnome' then retry the install
<Madpilot> labanux: there's no repos on CD, if that's what you mean though
<_jason> has anyone checked if pendy enabled the online repos?
<Pendy-laptop> bimberi it tryied it still say E:couldn't find package gnome
<labanux> Madpilot : yeah.., that's what i mean.., cd repository. Hmm.., to bad
* bimberi hasn't
<Jivenix> what's bittorrent called under ubuntu
<Madpilot> Jivenix: Applications -> Internet -> Bittorrent
<Jivenix> oh
<Jivenix> easy enough
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> :)
<Ariel77> i was   wondering if there is a xorg  tutorial soomewhere
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: can you put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?  Just do 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and copy and paste to that site
<Anpheus> Brenner, the good news is that GDS started succesfully. The bad news is that I can't alter my resolution (will probably be fixed with correct driver) and that I have no driver for my wireless PCI card.
<oatis> Can someone please recommend a nice FTP client to use with gnome?
<whatwhat> im sorry the question but someone here have problems instaling ubuntu ... gives me here one mistake .. in the end of instalation after input the username ... in /instaling apt/ the instalation just stop ... and dont finish ... someone knwos how to fix it i allready try 10 ubuntu instalations and nathing ....
<Jivenix> i thought this linux stuff was supposed to be hard
<bimberi> _jason: no gui
<Jivenix> i'm dissapointed
<Ariel77> how do i diagnose problems in the xorg file
<Madpilot> _jason: he's got no gui, so gedit won't work...
<Jivenix> how can i be elite if its easy
<BrianG> oatis: gFTP
<_jason> oh right, i should do lastlog :)
<Madpilot> oatis: Nautilus - the file manger in Gnome - does basic FTP stuff really well
<brenner> Anpheus: that's a start.  did you select your preferred res. when prompted?  and how'd you set up your monitor?
<brenner> Anpheus: you can go through this page if you wish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pendy-laptop> im still there.......
<Anpheus> Well, I got the correct resolution but I can only choose one framerate really, sorry for the ambiguity.
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and make sure that all of the lines that start with ``deb'' don't have a '#' in front of them
<brenner> Anpheus: ohhh.  in that case.  your monitor rates are the probable culprit
<Anpheus> Brenner: If you can tell me how to read/write to either of the other two partitions from windows, I should be able to put the drivers on a swap partition (which can safely be formatted to FAT32) or somewhere within the EXT3 FS Ubuntu was installed.
<_tom> brenner: i get an error when i run the diskmounter script, it says "Ignoring /dev/sda2 - already in /etc/fstab" -- yet i still don't have permission to view that partition
<brenner> Anpheus: have you tried: sys >prefs>screen res.
<Pendy-laptop> show do you want me to past it in internet
<Anpheus> Brenner: I got a drop down box, but only one framerate on each resolution, the 1600x1200 framerate was too low (flicker) so I had to use a lower resolution.
<brenner> Anpheus: sys > help > starter guide > windows partitions
<Pendy-laptop> my destiop comouter dont have it on it now
<Pendy-laptop> im stuck remeber
<oatis> Thanks guys
<Pendy-laptop> im using an other computer to get into irc
<Anpheus> Brenner: No no, Brenner, I need to access my Linux partitions from Windows.
<Pendy-laptop> there is only one deb
<Anpheus> Brenner: Or burn a (wasted) disc with drivers.
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: so you have no internet on the computer you are running apt-get on?
<oLuKeLeBeK> hi
<brenner> _tom: you just need to change the options in fstab as the wiki says to make it accessible to everyone.  then unmount and remount /dev/sda2
<Ariel77> i was wondering is there anything i have to do to get  x running after i install?/
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: are you sure there's no 'gnome' on the command you're using as "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Pendy-laptop> yep jason
<oLuKeLeBeK> i need rar - unrar apt archive please help me
<Pendy-laptop> ok i did the cms you asked
<Ariel77> it doesn't seem to be responding
<Davey> where's my XGL, dammit :/
<Davey> does current Dapper have it?
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: ok undo it :)
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, it may actually be worth you just restarting the install from scratch and just press ENTER at the boot prompt, then it will install and end up with a shiny new desktop :)
<wastrel> Ariel77:  ideally the installer should configure it for you...
<brenner> ubotu: tell Anpheus about explore2fs
<Pendy-laptop> i got only 1 deb file:///cdrom/ breezy main restricted
<Madpilot> Davey: join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<linuskarl> hello guys, just installed breezy badger, havin prob with my sound - I know it's an ESxx sound card
<oLuKeLeBeK> i need rar - unrar apt archive please help me
<Ariel77> wastrel i havven't been able to get it loading
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: ok is the cd in the cdrom?
<maxtor> para unrar es ./rar e +nameofarchive
<Ariel77> and have been on knnoopix for a  looong while
<wastrel> Ariel77:  you're at the console?
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: leave that line without # in front
* bimberi is starting to agree with boabsta
<Pendy-laptop> yes
<brenner> _tom: or if you want to use the diskmounter script, just remove the /dev/sda2 line from fstab
<Ariel77> yeah
<wastrel> Ariel77:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boabsta> bimberi, :)
<oLuKeLeBeK> i need rar - unrar apt archive please help me
<Ariel77> yeah i tried that
<Anpheus> Brenner: Thanks.
<Ariel77> but i   got all these errors
<wastrel> oLuKeLeBeK:  apt-cache search rar
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<oLuKeLeBeK> thanx
<_tom> brenner: I don't have permission to edit fstab
<maxtor> http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
<Pendy-laptop> how i egit the gnu nano
<brenner> _tom: use sudo
<brenner> _tom: i.e. sudo <editor> /etc/fstab
<_tom> "sudo kate /etc/fstab" ?
<Pendy-laptop> exit*
<wastrel> Ariel77:  what vid card do you have?
<brenner> _tom: yes
<_tom> ok cool.
<Ariel77> ati rradeonnn
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: look on the bottom left
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, ctrl X
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit
<Anpheus> Brenner: Where would be the most correct location to place Linksys or ATI drivers, or do you believe their websites contain correct information?
<Psykus> does ubuntu come with nvidia drivers?
<tritium> sure, Psykus
<intelikey> Pendy-laptop read the bottom of the nano screen....    ^ = [ctrl] 
<siriuskr> Hey i downloaded the Divx codec for linux and attempted to install it, but my avi files still wont play in totem ?
<brenner> Anpheus: place? do you mean find?
<Psykus> i saw a package in the list with nvidia, not sure if i need to download the stuff from their site or not
<Ariel77> why is  it that i can run knoppix but can't run ubuntu whenn it   is   insttalled?
<apt514> !about dvd
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apt514
<tritium> !tell Psykus about nvidia
<brenner> Anpheus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  (i don't know if your card is supported though)
<apt514> !about dss
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apt514
<Pendy-laptop> it dont works
<_jason> apt514: don't use about
<wastrel> Ariel77: dunno... some problem in the hardware detection.  are you running breezy?  (current ubuntu version)
<apt514> sorry
<_jason> Pendy-laptop: then I agree with bimberi and boabsta
<Pendy-laptop> the update all file not find
<brenner> siriuskr: what divx codec?
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Pendy-laptop> how i format
<apt514> _Jason tell?
<Pendy-laptop> what should i do
<Pendy-laptop> ?
<Pendy-laptop> to do that
<siriuskr> brenner: the www.divx.com codec
<Ariel77> yeah i think so
<Pendy-laptop> i gotta burn again the cd
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, reboot with the install CD and press ENTER at the boot prompt
<apt514> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> apt514: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oLuKeLeBeK> how can i compile to unrar-rar?
<_tom> whats the command to unmount ?
<Pendy-laptop> while im installing it
<_jason> _tom: umount
<Pendy-laptop> it stop saying there is a file unable to copy
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, restart the install
<_tom> _jason: ty
<Ariel77> is it possible to install ubuntu from the live cd?
<Pendy-laptop> boabsta
<brenner> siriuskr: wrong way to go about it:
<brenner> follow the codecs section here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, aaaah
<Pupeno> Hello.
<wastrel> Ariel77:  the next version will be able to do that - not breezy though
<Ariel77> maybe the live cd will detect it better so that i can copy the xorg file or reinstall
<Pendy-laptop> i cant open my cd
<bimberi> oLuKeLeBeK: they're available in the repositories - rar and unrar-free or unrar-nonfree
<siriuskr> k
<Pupeno> Where do I contribute an update to a package I have just made ?
<Alexi5> wazzup
<apt514> Ariel77 That's what i asked yesterday & i got the CD from shipit today ;)
<wastrel> Ariel77:  which radeon do you have?
<Anpheus> Brenner: Do you know of any support for the wireless PCI card, then?
<Pendy-laptop> maybe if i burn the cd at lower speed
<linuskarl> hello anybody here?
<Pendy-laptop> it will work
<ufo> anyone howto get rid of sudo shit... all of that
<Ariel77> express 200
<linuskarl> what room should I go to?
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, it may be a bad CD then, have you downloaded the iso onto a windows or linux box? (I mean can you calculate the checksum)
<bimberi> Pendy-laptop: yes, that's worth a try
<joe_> this linux stuff rocks! goodbye windows! well not really..fear doesnt play on windows LOL
<Pendy-laptop> what you mean boabsta
<brenner> Anpheus: never configged mine.  but maybe this will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Madpilot> ufo: use a different distro - Ubuntu is set up to use sudo...
<Pendy-laptop> onto a windows
<Pendy-laptop> i never used linux befor
<brenner> Anpheus: if it doesn't, just ask the wireless users in here
<joe_> brenner i just got done messing with setting up my PCI card for my laptop, its a bitch but its worth it
<Jivenix> my dapper drake bittorrent isnt downloading
<Jivenix> bug on my end?
<Jivenix> or no seeders
<brenner> Anpheus: there you go. joe_ has offered his services :)
<morphius> are you behind a firewall?
<Jivenix> i dont think so
<joe_> who needs help with the PCI wirless?
<Jivenix> i'm using this new fangled wi-max modem
<ufo> Madpilot: why.... why..... every distro got some own things you cant remove or something its killing linux
<morphius> Jivenix: Rather: are you NATed
<Madpilot> Jivenix: there should be seeders - I got the Dapper LiveCD really quickly w/ torrent a few days ago
<morphius> Jivenix: what's your ISP?
<brenner> Anpheus: i have to go.  enjoy your new system :)
<Jivenix> ClearWire
<_tom> brenner: I got it! Thank you very much for your help!
<morphius> so you're on dialup?
<Jivenix> i'm not sure how they have this thing setup
<Jivenix> noxo, no dialup
<brenner> _tom: no worries
<Jivenix> its broadband over cellular
<Ariel77> is there a better xorg detectro that i can run?
<Pendy-laptop> ok i burned the cd at 24x last time now im trying at 16x
<_tom> bye :)
<wastrel> Ariel77:  try fglrxcofig
<wastrel> er, fglrxconfig
<Pendy-laptop> but now to install it back
<Pendy-laptop> all i need to do is to boost with the cd
<Pendy-laptop> right
<Ariel77> in the command line?
<ufo> Ariel77: aticonfig --initial
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, google for a "md5sum" application that you can use to verify the iso you have downloaded is correct. If it is then the burn may have not worked. You can find the correct md5sum value in the same place you downloaded the iso from
<wastrel> yes command line.
<morphius> Jivenix: ok. I've dealt with that. You probably need to log into your modem and set the correct ports to forward to you. Easiest thing to do is put yourself in a DMZ
<Alexi5> xfce looks cook
<Alexi5> xfce looks cool
<Jivenix> ok let me see if i can figure out how to log into my modem
<Alexi5> but gnome seems to fit ubuntu more than anything else
<Pendy-laptop> md5sum
<Pendy-laptop> ok
<renlore> hi when i tryed to install mozilla-mplayer i get a chunk of dependencies that i cant install http://pastebin.com/569703 is it that i need to add any other repositories that i not know of?
<morphius> Jivenix: If you know what it's IP is, you can just typ it in to your browser.
<Ariel77> alright i will try those but i have to reboot my system to access the other hd right?
<Jivenix> i dont know its ip
<Ariel77> with a console
<Jivenix> it gives me a public ip
<axisys> how do i play this http://webcasts.berkeley.edu/courses/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=14516 with mplayer?
<morphius> Jivenix: Your ISP's tech support should be able to help you. Tell them you are running a windows box and ask them how to forward a port to your computer.
<Jivenix> ok
<Jivenix> i think i remember the sales guy doing it
<Jivenix> i'll try to fat finger a few addresses
<_jason> ubotu: tell renlore about mplayer
<_jason> renlore: you need to install mplayer first
<Pendy-laptop> can you give me the correct link pls
<renlore> ok
<morphius> I am trying to put linux on my fat32 USB key and am having trouble with dpkg. I want it to not create symlinks, but rather make a second copy of the file (instead of linking), like copy does when you do -L or --deference. Is there a way to do this with dpkg/apt?
<Anpheus> Brenner: Any way to move data to my Linux partition from Windows, or to reformat my swap partition to FAT32? I believe I have qparted on another disc around here.
<axisys> Pendy-laptop: r u talking to me?
<Pendy-laptop> yp
<apt514> ok i dpkg libdss totem opened but did not play
<Pendy-laptop> can you past me the link
<Pendy-laptop> for md5sum
<Pendy-laptop> pls
<ufo> renlore: use the multiverse in sources.list
<morphius> Anpheus: what is your linux partition formatted as?
<axisys> Pendy-laptop: http://webcasts.berkeley.edu/courses/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=14516
<siriuskr> brenner: I did the sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb and it set it up but totem still tells me no decoders to handle this file bla bla.
<_jason> apt514: use totem-xine
<axisys> Pendy-laptop: that was the correct link
<apt514> thanks
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, www.downloadjunction.com/product/store/11743/index.html
<Pendy-laptop> its a *.rm file
<Anpheus> Morphius: EXT3
<intelikey> morphius you can't run linux natively on fat32,   no permissions.   use an extfs
<Pendy-laptop> you gave me axisys
<apt514> _jason in univ?
<_jason> apt514: yep
<apt514> _jason Thanks
<whatwhat> im sorry the question but someone here have problems instaling ubuntu ... gives me here one mistake .. in the end of instalation after input the username ... in /instaling apt/ the instalation just stop ... and dont finish ... someone knwos how to fix it i allready try 10/15 ubuntu instalations and nathing ....
<morphius> Anpheus: there is a driver for windows which will allow you to read and write to your linux partition. Also, if you are running a 32-bit kernel, you can install captive-ntfs and have SAFE read write support to your windows partition
<Pendy-laptop> what the
<Pendy-laptop> what is those link you give me
<Pendy-laptop> all
<axisys> mplayer with playlist fails here http://pastebin.com/569712
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, sorry wrong link, use this: http://www.fastsum.com/download/fsum-setup.exe
<morphius>  Anpheus: captive is safe because it is not using the kernel module, but wrapping the windows driver. Anyone who tries to tell you otherwise does not know what they are talking about (I've actually been coding a driver for ntfs)
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, check for virus first, i never used that site before :/
<apt514> _jason i install 5.04 yesterday & 5.10 tonight is there a grub gui?
<_jason> apt514: not that I know of
<x0r> what c++ IDE's are available to me in ubuntu ( that actually work -.- )
<boabsta> End disclaimer :/
<Pendy-laptop> my sis mcafee scan it automaticly
<morphius> anpheus: the windows driver for ext3 is called EXT2IFS
<renlore> thanks ufo, just realized my multiverse was not turned on
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, cool
<apt514> _jason should i add security repos?
<Carlito> hi
<_jason> axisys: quote that url
<Anpheus> Brenner: Thanks, is it ext2fsd that I'm looking for, and will it permit me to write to my ext3 partition?
<Carlito> please help me
<Carlito> :] 
<Carlito> i am little little speak english
<Carlito> and i have a one problem
<axisys> _jason: it is working now
<Pendy-laptop> i found a way to know when you talking to me i made a highlate for my nickname as pendy-laptop so when you say it the text is in red
<axisys> _jason: so simple fix.. :-)
<_jason> Carlito: what language do you prefer?
<axisys> _jason: thnx
<_jason> axisys: np
<morphius> intelikey: I don't care about permissions. I CAN do it, I just have to work arround the symlinking. I want FULL access to my os from ANY computer (I do a lot of recovery work).
<Pendy-laptop> ok the file is burned
<Carlito> i am sorry i am pasting my problem
<Pendy-laptop> i mean the iso
<Carlito> i am sorry
<Carlito> turkpanel@host-212-146-136-34:~$ sudo apt-get install unrar
<Carlito> Reading package lists... Done
<Carlito> Building dependency tree... Done
<Carlito> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Carlito> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Carlito> is only available from another source
<Pendy-laptop> i hope it will work
<_jason> Carlito: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Carlito> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<Carlito> turkpanel@host-212-146-136-34:~$
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, me too :)
<intelikey> morphius what ever....
<Se7h> Carlito use the pastbin
<irvin> !info unrar
<Pendy-laptop> :P
<_jason> Carlito: unrar-nonfree, and you need mutliverse
<benplaut> i love beta :D
<Pendy-laptop> i was using windows Millenium befor thats why im installing ubuntu
<Carlito> mutliverse?
<Bandit101> what version of ubuntu is everyone using now
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, good idea, lol, ME is the worst ever, 98 is better
<morphius> breezy-64 bit
<Alexi5> has anyone in here ever tried xfce on ubuntu
<marnes> .1.4
<axisys> _jason: can i dump it instead of playing it.. so i can call the local copy later
<zphinx> god millenium
<zphinx> worst version of windows ever
<boabsta> hehe
<Mosi> can anyone tell me how to put the terminal launcher back in my right-click for breezy?
<linuskarl> hello I just installed breezy, am using it now but I can't get the sound to work?
<Pendy-laptop> hehe i know
<Pendy-laptop> but i have a p2 400 mhz, 320 meg ram
<crimsun> linuskarl: what sound card?
<linuskarl> hello I just installed breezy, am using it now but I can't get the sound to work? I've got an ESS sound card
<Pendy-laptop> 40 gig hard disk
<intelikey> Bandit101 not everyone is using ubuntu now.   and of the ones that are, they are not all running one version.
* bimberi notes that 'unrar-nonfree' is now just called 'unrar' in Dapper
<_jason> axisys: yeah, -dumpstream.  checkout man mplayer for more options
<axisys> _jason: hehe.. thnk u sir
<Pendy-laptop> im in the partition disks
<Pendy-laptop> what should i select
<linuskarl> another problem I have is my slow connection - is there an ISO of the universe/multiverse packages
<Bandit101> intelikey yep I understand that i gave up a long while back :(
<wastrel> woo i should have installed ff 1.5 sooner
<wastrel> it is teh speedy
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, just select the use entire HDA driver (as long as you dont mind EVERYTHING on the driver being erased)
<siriuskr> I can't play AVI's says i dont have the right decoder, but i did that w32codec package or whatever ???
<rio] [samba> Xgl Movie Cube Screenshot what is that?
<intelikey> Pendy-laptop custom partitioning   and set it up the way you want it.
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, entire HDA drive* even
<Pendy-laptop> ok
<Pendy-laptop> i dont care about losing all files
<boabsta> Pendy-laptop, no, no, just select the entire drive option, its easier if u dont know exactly what you are doing
<Pendy-laptop> ok
<x0r> hmmm
<x0r> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<apt514> with synaptic does it choose a local mirror?
<intelikey> yeah always best to remain ignorant.
<linuskarl> is there a way to use synaptic on a pc with a fast internet connection and burn the new packages to a CD?
<Pendy-laptop> its creating ext3 file system for / partition #1 of ide2 master
<Pendy-laptop> i mean ide1***
<Pendy-laptop> oh by the way i hade to create my self floppy disk
<Pendy-laptop> because it never booted with the cd-rom alone
<bimberi> linuskarl: apt tools (including synaptic) download the .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives/.  You can transfer those file to the same directory on other PCs
<boabsta> intelikey, probably best, he is starting out and having enough trouble as it is, the tiny boost from partitioning will be nothing compared to having a running system....
<Mosi> can anyone help me fix my firefox?
<Guardiann> Bandit101 smart move ;)
<jetscreamer> !tell Carlitotr -about universe
<Pendy-laptop> pls god make it works
<jetscreamer> !find rar
<Pendy-laptop> :P
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'rar' (11 shown): guile-library ;; libdata-hierarchy-perl ;; lush-library ;; musiclibrarian ;; partlibrary ;; rar ;; rarpd ;; sdcc-libraries ;; unrar-free ;; unrar-nonfree ;; xml-resume-library.
<apt514> Mosi v1.5?
<jetscreamer> !info unrar-free
<Pendy-laptop> :P ive been working on that for more then 3 hours befor i found out this channel lol
<ubotu> unrar-free: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<intelikey> boabsta  until the first reload and no way to save anything vecause there is only one partition....
<jetscreamer> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<jetscreamer> Carlitotr: ^^^
<intelikey> *shrugs*
<Mosi> apt514: i tried to install that via the instructions given by ubotu, but it's broken. now i can't launch my old firefox, i think it's because of all the dpkg-divert stuff i did
<Pendy-laptop> i will make my name easier for ya
<Pendy> ok
<boabsta> Pendy, dont matter, i just type "Pen" and press TAB :)
<Pendy> realy
<Pendy> KOOL
<Pendy> lol
<Pendy> installing the base system
<intelikey> Pendy remember that.  it works in bash also.
<Pendy> 32%
<Pendy> hat you mean in bash alos?
<BlueEagle> Anyone know why fdisk -l sais there is a /dev/md0p1 when I cannot find a md0p1 in the /dev directory?
<zero> hi
<boabsta> Pendy, TAB normally autocompletes, works in bash and the windows command line
<intelikey> bash=borne again shell    linux default shell.
<zero> can someone help me, new to this system and having trouble installing basics like java runtime and macromedia
<Madpilot> Pendy: Bash is the Linux command line
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell zero about java
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell zero about flash
<boabsta> rofl, Pendy just threw his PC out the window
<intelikey> ubotu tell pendy about cli
<Mosi> can someone help me get firefox 1.5 for ppc?
<Pendy> telling me about cli???
<BlueEagle> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<linuskarl> thanks bimberi
<linuskarl> thanks bimberi, re: *.deb files
<bimberi> linuskarl: yw :)
<zembee> Im impress Ubuntu runs fine on this ole hp laptop, whereas fc4 failed.
<linuskarl> how about the repository files
<apt514> Mosi thanks for the ff info
<intelikey> zembee old ?
<jbmagic> i hope with ubuntu i dont have to keep downloading the .iso everytime ubuntu new version comes up and reinstall.. i am hoping ubuntu is like gentoo,.. where you can keep it updated the distro and programs
<Mosi> apt514: ?
<linuskarl> just installed my breezy ~2 hours ago - only my sound is not working
<Pendy> ok too much for me tonight to learn all that lol
<bimberi> linuskarl: now that i don't know sorry
<Pendy> ill check it tomorow
<Pendy> lol
<Madpilot> jbmagic: you can dist-upgrade fairly easily
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: Well then you might be let down. You can do a dist upgrade but many people have had troubles with that. However I've had it working from woarty to breezy
<zphinx> jbmagic: On mostly any existing *nix distro you can cvs update the whole system
<jbmagic> BlueEagle:  so it not wise to update the disto with the command update?
<Pendy> its during the copying proccess that it show the error that there is a file not found
<intelikey> Pendy i was just telling you to remember that "tab completion" works in bash better than "tab nick completion" works in irc
<Pendy> not during the installing the base system
<Pendy> what is the bash
<Pendy> pen* TEST
<linuskarl> if I copied the *.deb but haven't downloaded the pkg info files thru synaptic, will I still be able to install the pakages?
<zembee> intelikey,  like about 4 years I suppose.  Couldnt get display to fill up the screen.  This gave it new life.
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: 3 of the 18 people I know that run ubuntu had total failure with the dist upgrade. Don't know how they got that tho.
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: Hence the "might"
<kosmos13> some one know is it possible mount bfs partition (beos filesystem) in ubuntu? and if answer is yes that is a hard to do? :) (sorry about my english)
<jbmagic> BlueEagle:  so its best to download a new iso whena new version comes out and reinstall everything again?
<intelikey> zembee i wish i had just one peace of hard ware that new.....
<Pendy> 79% INSTALLING THE BASE SYSTEM
<Pendy> oops sorry for the caps
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: That is a question best left to the philosophers.
<linuskarl> reinstall everything? how about the installed packages?
<jbmagic> ok
<Od1Mie2L> BlueEagle: dining philosophers?
<jbmagic> linuskarl:  you have too. if there a new distro
<BlueEagle> od1mie2l: The slumbering ones.
<linuskarl> jbmagic: so I'll have to apt-get again?
<Jivenix> traceroute in ubuntu from terminal?
<odat> hello everyone
<Pendy> ah
<zembee> intelikey, lol I do pity you.
<odat> how do i create a launcher of an .sh file
<linuskarl> how do I know my internet link speed?
<wastrel> kosmos13:  there seems to be a bfs module for the default ubuntu kernel
<Pendy> copying remaining packages to hard disk here are the critical part lets see if it will finish it
<jbmagic> linuskarl:  when there a new version of ubuntu, you have to redownload the .iso and reinstall everything..if you dont and use apt command you will have problems
<BlueEagle> odat: How do you want it launched?
<wastrel> kosmos13:  i don't know how well it works tho
<Od1Mie2L> i did a "server" install and my printer doesn't work. previously when i had a "desktop" install, the same printer worked. how do i fix it?
<Pendy> oh god it installed firefox
<Pendy> lol
<BlueEagle> odat: Do you want to run it like the windows .bat files?
<kosmos13> ok, thanx wastrel
<intelikey> zembee don't,   i've not spent but $22.50 USD on computer"anything" in my whole life.... :)
<odat> BlueEagle, how do you mean  it the game Nexuiz and only the .sh file works on this machine
<intelikey> total  ^
<bluefoxicy> Hello, I would like to record my desktop
<bluefoxicy> like you see things where people are working on their desktop ,dragging windows around, etc?
<BlueEagle> odat: you can chmod u+x filename to make a .sh file executable.
<bluefoxicy> I want to make videos like that.  Direct screen -> mpeg capture
<bluefoxicy> Any such tools?
<Pendy> bluefoxicy if you want someone to controle you computer from distance to help you
<Pendy> get the program VNC
<bluefoxicy> Pendy:  no
<bluefoxicy> Pendy:  I said screen to mpeg, not screen to another computer.
<BlueEagle> odat: To execute an executable shell script file in the current directory you need to type ./filename.sh
<IdleOne> he wants to make mpeg screenshots
<BlueEagle> odat: Unlike windows ./ (the current directory) is not in the path.
<odat> BlueEagle, the file is excutable already
<bluefoxicy> Pendy: http://www.xfce.org/images/demos/mcs.html
<intelikey> unless you add it  :)
<bluefoxicy> Pendy:  except mpeg, not flash.
<jbmagic>  if i make my 2nd computer into a linux server...how do i get access to it from work for example or from another computer at a different location?
<apt514> is there a ubuntu user theme database?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, screenshot?
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> jbmagic ssh  tightVNC ....
<Madpilot> !tell apt514 about themes
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: I use putty which is a windows secure shell client to access my server.
<Pendy> kool how you did that?
<bluefoxicy> what the hell, it came back to me with something it asked dpkg about
<bluefoxicy> Pendy:  I didn't do it.
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: You can get access to a graphical interface by using vnc (viritual network computing iirc)
<jbmagic> i mean lets say i am at my friends house and can i access my linux server from his house?
<zembee> intelikey, umm I opposite  - must have biggest, fastest,
<odat> BlueEagle, i just want to make an icon that launches this game
<Pendy> oh ut can you do that
<Pendy> if i want do it too
<Pendy> oh
<Pendy> hummmmmmmm
<bluefoxicy> Pendy:  no, I'm trying to find out htf.
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> #gentoo might know
<bluefoxicy> there's like 8000 people there.
<intelikey> zembee most expensive  :)
<Madpilot> jbmagic: you'll need to set your router up right, if you've got one, but other than that svn isn't that hard
<BlueEagle> jbmagic: If it accepts ssh connections from external ip-adresses then, yes. Also you can (but might not want to) accept vnc connections from the internet.
<Pendy> can i intall games that i usualy use
<Pendy> like counter strikes
<Madpilot> jbroome: sorry, ssh not svn
<Pendy> on ubuntu
<jbmagic> thanks
<linuskarl> hello got this error when installing realplayer : ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5:
<jbroome> ok
<odat> ok i guess it can't be done
<BlueEagle> pendy: Counter strike (or rather half life) does not run generically in linux. However you can buy cedega which will enable you to play a whole host of windows games in linux. See transgaming.com
<Pendy> cedega
<BlueEagle> pendy: yes.
<boabsta> is there a switch to stop apt-get asking if you are sure you want to install?
<Pendy> humm let me see that
<BlueEagle> pendy: cedega.com also works (will transfer you to transgaming.com)
<Pendy> i didnt by CS for nothing lol
<odat> BlueEagle, well?
<intelikey> <odat> BlueEagle, i just want to make an icon that launches this game <--- is that what you are saying can't be done ?
<Madpilot> boabsta: try "man apt-get", there might be a non-verbose switch
<odat> intelikey, yes
<dooglus> jbmagic: you'll probably want to use ssh to connect to your linux machine.  you can tunnel a VNC connection through ssh if you want to see the desktop remotely.
<BlueEagle> pendy: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3524
<BlueEagle> odat: well, what?
<boabsta> Madpilot, i know, but im tired, was hoping someone just knew :)
<Pendy> how does it cost lol
<intelikey> put the command line you use to open it in a script and launch the script.
<BlueEagle> odat: Ohh.. Crating an icon? Not sure how you do that in gnome.
<intelikey> odat ^
<BlueEagle> odat: google it.
<geneo93> ctrl + c stops apt-get
<odat> intelikey, i can not seem to use the same method of creating a launcher to do that   when i'm trying to launch an .sh file
<Madpilot> boabsta: try "-q"
<intelikey> odat i'm sorry ?
<boabsta> Madpilot, thanks i'll try
<dooglus> boabsta: the flag is "--yes"
<intelikey> please explain odat ?
<boabsta> dooglus, thanks
<Pendy> how much does it cost?
<dooglus> boabsta: -q will just make apt-get more quiet.  it won't stop it being interactive.
<boabsta> -yes seems to ahve done the trick, thanks mate
<boabsta> --yes even
<BlueEagle> pendy: I am sure you can find that out on transgaming.com. Think it's about $15 minimum
<learner_learner> I installed E17 from cvs, but when I try to log into , it's showing Xsession: unable to launch. "/opt/e17/bin/enlightenment" not found
<IdleOne> bluefoxicy:  check out this link it is for macosX http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/
<dooglus> boabsta: -y, --yes, and --assume-yes are all the same
<odat> ok it can't be done
<odat> you can not create a launcher for an .sh file
<zembee> intelikey, sw is where I get (beside adicting games) cheap.  Now I need to see what ubuntu is like.  First touch into deb distro.
<intelikey> odat i do it all the time.
<wastrel> odat did you set the .sh file permissions to allow execute?
<Pendy> http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=Cedega+5.1
<odat> intelikey, ok then how
<odat> wastrel, yes
<dooglus> odat: sure you can!
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  Yes but I'm on UBUNTU LINUX.
<Madpilot> Pendy: piracy is always off topic here, thanks
<afaik> BlueEagle, Yes, but I'm on MEPIS LINUX
<Pendy> lol ok
<Pendy> sorry
<dooglus> odat: the .sh file has to be executable and have a #!/bin/sh or similar on line 1, then you can use it just as if it was an executable binary.
<afaik> heh
<afaik> Camp Spreading Eagle
<Pendy> can i run mirc from ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> why?
<learner_learner> anyone using Enlightenment?
<afaik> cuz mirc is better
<dooglus> Pendy: you might be able to, but most people don't bother.
<afaik> Pendy, yes, you can with WINE
<Pendy> mirc is like msn messenger for me lol
<odat> this is my launcher command     System\ \*/Nexuiz/nexuiz-linux.sh
<psycho_oreos> mirc isn't that better
<afaik> but you'll probably end up whining
<Pendy> i can connect on irc server with wine
<afaik> mirc is the shit
<apt514> so thanks guys for the dss & totem-xine ;)
<afaik> I love the pic of that faggot they force you to see when you start it up
<dooglus> afaik: it's not that bad.
<psycho_oreos> hah
<afaik> hehehehe
<IdleOne> bluefoxicy:  here you go http://linuxgazette.net/102/washko.html btw google is an amazing tool
<Pendy> im sure there must be away to take it off
<psycho_oreos> I like lean and mean, so I use irssi :)
<apt514> Hey gstreamer is working :)
<dooglus> afaik: the changed the picture?  it used to show a man - the author I think
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  I tried google for a lot of things, like "Desktop linux movie software" and "Desktop screenshot mpeg" etc
<afaik> it's been like that for years, although I remember back in the 90s not only did you get to see his dumbass mug, but it forced you to pay after 30 days
<IdleOne> check out that link
<IdleOne> its what you want
<odat> dooglus, did you catch that?
<intelikey> odat  left click the pannel.  (assuming 'nome)   click add to pannel > launcher.   in the  'command' field enter the full path and name.
<zembee> anyone know how to modify the desktop popup menu (right click on backdrop).
<odat> intelikey, i want an icon on the desktop not the panel
<Pendy> it looks like it is going to works its 99% now
<odat> intelikey, and the full path and name doesn't work
<apt514> How do i u/l ogg stream audio with totem?
<Pendy> and didnt get any error msg
<Pendy> :D
<kos> i want to have SSL in my PSI jabber client
<Pendy> i think the first cd wasnt burned well
<kos> installed it through Synaptic but it says no SSL available
<afaik> awesome, I sold a copy of Ubuntu for 40 bucks
<Pendy> afaik
<LinuxNIT> what wm does xubuntu use?
<Pendy> why did you sold its
<Pendy> its free lol
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  vncrec, yeah that'll do.  A bit painful but. . .
<IdleOne> heh
<afaik> Pendy, nothing keeps you from doing that, but I joke. ;)
<yggdrasil> does anyone know how to start up something like if i ssh into a box
<odat> afaik, thats awesome way to be apart of the FREE software movement
<yggdrasil> i want to start an application in x on the computer that im sshd into
<Pendy> lol ok i see
<ufo> yggdrasil: you cant
<IdleOne> afaik:  unless you have specific permission to sell as an authorised dealer. then you are kept from doing that
<yggdrasil> yes your can
<Pendy> now ill have to learn how to use ubunto linux lol
<yggdrasil> ive dont it i didnt right it down
<yggdrasil> you ssh in
<exile>  has anyone had any luck with ubuntu and checkpoint vpns
<yggdrasil> and thne you redirect or something
<yggdrasil> redirect to screen:-
<apt514> afaik did you customize the cd?
<intelikey> odat so drag and drop it from the pannel to the desktop.... and yes it does work i just did it to test.
<ufo> yggdrasil: you could use vnc
<yggdrasil> screen:0
<afaik> IdleOne, oh? I thought it was GPL and there was nothing against it?
<yggdrasil> no ive done it before
<afaik> apt514, I was joking
<odat> with what file?
<yggdrasil> i would ssh in and type some redirect cmd
<yggdrasil> and then i could run like whatever i wanted
<odat> intelikey, with nexuiz?
<exile> thanks
<ufo> yggdrasil: ok... it is with command export
<yggdrasil> and it would pop up on the box
<yggdrasil> export
<yggdrasil> yes
<yggdrasil> !!!
<ubotu> yggdrasil: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kos> i cant get SSL support in some of my applications, how do i re-install them with SSL support?
<totzeit> yggdrasil: do you mean forwarding your X-connection?
<intelikey> no with a shell script that i have written.  odat
<Pendy> ok reeboting now
<afaik> the GPL does not forbid me to resell copies of linux discs
<IdleOne> afaik:  you are aoud to copy distribute and make changes as you see fit but it must remain FREE] 
<Pendy> i hope everything will works well
<Pendy> :S
<Od1Mie2L> is there a way to type unicode characters using their HEX number? like windows people use ALT+numpad
<odat> intelikey, well maybe its just this file then cuz the full path and name does not work
<intelikey> write a script to start your app and launch the shell script.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apt514> afaik i just got 3 from shipit.ubuntu :) installed tonight
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@202.67.12.18]  by nalioth
<afaik> if I wanted to, I could take red hat linux, change any occurance of the neighborhood watch man to have a blue hat, and sell it as Blue Hat Linux
<ufo> yggdrasil: you need to enable the remote sessions for xserver
<afaik> no one, and I repeat, NO ONE could stop me!
<Od1Mie2L> unicode characters, anyone?
<dooglus> odat: could you try putting the script into an easier-to-type directory?  something without backslashes, spaces and asterisks perhaps?
<yggdrasil> ufo no i did i t just by typeing a cmd
<yggdrasil> liek export screen:0
<LinuxNIT> i saw on the wiki that to install xubuntu you install ubuntu server the apt-get the xubuntu-desktop package. is this the only package it will download or are there outher dependancies it wil have to get?
<IdleOne> afaik:  go ahead and see how long it takes for you to get a letter froma lawyer
<apt514> afaik how about freedomtoaster in your local mall :)
<Od1Mie2L> !unicode
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Od1Mie2L
<intelikey> odat also  of note.    *   in the path or name can be the issue you are having.
<Jivenix> oh man i'm so freaking pissed
<yggdrasil> export 192.168.0.45:1 or something ?
<Jivenix> my ISP blocks bittorrent
<Jivenix> but it doesnt end there
<totzeit> yggdrasil: export DISPLAY=<host>:<screen> ?
<Jivenix> they block port 80, port 25, bittorrent, p2p
<Jivenix> voip
<Jivenix> and the list goes on
<afaik> Od1Mie2L, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321185781/sr=8-2/qid=1140755612/ref=pd_bbs_2/102-5453190-6981711?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<Madpilot> Jivenix: your ISP sucks :P
<afaik> The Unicode Standard, Version 4.0 (Hardcover)
<yggdrasil> maybe
<yggdrasil> ill try it
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.77.* *!*@200.92.* *!*@200.52.* *!*@200.66.*]  by nalioth
<IdleOne> Jivenix: lol I second what Madpilot  said
<Pendy> boabsta it rebooted and now its installing packages
<Anpheus> Ah, I must ask for help again. I need help using a Linksys WMP54G on Ubuntu 5.10 AMD64.
<afaik> Hardcover: 1504 pages
<Pendy> it sya prepary for installation
<dooglus> Jivenix: you can use a non-standard port for bittorrent and encrypt the packets.
<afaik> I read  it from cover to cover
<Pendy> :P
<totzeit> yggdrasil: or, do you mean ssh -X ?
<boabsta> Pendy, good, good
<Pendy> it take time
<totzeit> yggdrasil: or, do you mean xhost +<host> ?
<Pendy> its looks like stuc kat %%
<Pendy> 5%
<LinuxNIT> w/e
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@85.101.118.54 %*!*@Mix-Dijon-114-3-59.w193-249.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
<zembee> yggdrasil, I ssh into the host using the -Y flag if Im going to run a X app from that host.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yggdrasil> yea thats it
<boabsta> Pendy, it will take some time
<Pendy> ah its unstucked lol
<dooglus> zembee: why would you use -Y instead of -X?
<IdleOne> Pendy:  be patient it might look like its stuck a couple times
<apt514> What app do you rec for video editing?
<Pendy> ok
<Pendy> from now on
<zembee> yggdrasil, or you can edit a file in /etc to bypass the security setting.
<Pendy> does i need again the cd?
<Pendy> or not?
<IdleOne> no
<Pendy> boabsta does i need again the cd?
<afaik> DAMMIT!! I AM TIRE OF YOU PENDY!!
<Anpheus> Did anyone see my request for assistance?
<afaik> you have taken my patience to the limits!
<zembee> dooglus, umm don't remember why - guess I saw it somewhere that you use -Y it work and thats what I use :)
<Madpilot> afaik: cool it
<Pendy> uh what i have done wrong?
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<IdleOne> Pendy:  nothing
<afaik> Madpilot, you're making me madder! And only because you pilot planes maddly!
<afaik> :P
<boabsta> Pendy, no, dont think so
<Madpilot> Pendy: no idea, ignore him
<Pendy> sure no problem
<afaik> IdleOne also drives me nuts because he keeps idling! :P
<Od1Mie2L> is there a way to type unicode characters using their HEX number? like windows people use ALT+numpad
<Anpheus> *sigh*
<apt514> Hey guys what'da use for DVD autoring?
<IdleOne> afaik:  as long as your not tire of me
<Pendy> oh its because im stil there lol
<Anpheus> How many of you are genuinely interested in helping people use Ubuntu, and how many of you are here just to take shots at eachother and/or joke while people want to use Ubuntu, but can't because of a lack of resources.
<dooglus> zembee: my reading of the man page is that -X is secure and -Y isn't
<Anpheus> Just curious.
<dooglus> zembee: but I might have got that backwards...  I was wondering if you knew more about it
<Pendy> sorry afaik if i bother you but im staying because i need help
<Pendy> sorry dude
* Od1Mie2L dies
<totzeit> Anpheus: Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<zembee> dooglus, ahh let me read
<Anpheus> Well, I would, but it appears I need to recompile it for AMD64 use, and I'm busy looking for ways to use either it, or the drivers by ralink.
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  xvidcap
<Anpheus> But I don't exactly have the same resources or background in Linux that a lot of other people here have, so this is significantly slower.
<Anpheus> Also, every time I want to try something, I have to reboot.
* bluefoxicy googled vncrec several times and found related sites
<IdleOne> bluefoxicy:  link please ()
<Anpheus> And if there are any commands I need to run, I need to write them down.
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<Anpheus> Or I just have to go by memory, and possibly do the whole thing over again.
<totzeit> Anpheus: not sure what you mean you have to recompile it; can you not get it already compiled?
<bluefoxicy> IdleOne:  no ubuntu package though. . .
<apt514> anyone using gnome baker?
<Anpheus> Well, I haven't found one already compiled for AMD64. The link on the ubuntu wiki is broken.
<[aJ] > How do I remove all of the Ubuntu desktop? I want a text only machine?
<ownerx> yes apt
<Anpheus> Really, my patience is running a little thinly because I would have liked to have had Ubuntu hours ago.
<Anpheus> Running, I mean.
<boabsta> Anpheus, you should try installing gentoo
<jt3k> hi everybody
<ownerx> anpheus the solution is not to use the amd64 version
<Jivenix> dooglus,
* bluefoxicy compiles it.
<Anpheus> Actually, Gentoo was recommended to me. But I thought Ubuntu sounded like a great project, with a rather nice vision.
<Jivenix> lets talk about using nonstandard ports for bittorrent
<jt3k> [aJ] , you can if you specify "server" at the installation boot prompt
<Jivenix> how can i go about doing that
<boabsta> Anpheus, hehe, i was joking, if your new to linux ubunto rox, Gentoo takes about 9 hours to install KDE alone :)
<dooglus> zembee: Jivenix
<Anpheus> Mm...
<Anpheus> Now, yeah I could have gone with x86, but... I didn't feel like it. Hah! I'm not going to torrent another 690MB ISO just to go through this entire thing again.
<dooglus> Jivenix: ok...
<dooglus> Jivenix: what about it?
<eieiyo> how do you find out what kernel comes loaded with the regular ubuntu installation?
<Anpheus> So, anyone know where I can get ndiswrapper compiled for AMD64?
<dooglus> Jivenix: which client are you using?
<Jivenix> whatever is bundled with ubuntu
<zembee> dooglus, umm need to get a definition on X11 security extension determine which is 'safer'.  I believe they discuss that in the config file.
<Pendy> uh i personaly used the program flashget
<Pendy> and downloaded ubuntu from the original site
<Jivenix> is bittorrent protocol able to support one client using a set of nonstandard ports
<Pendy> it connected 10 time
<Pendy> and downloaded it very fist
<dooglus> eieiyo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ shows you the version of all packages for each version of ubuntu, including "linux-image", the kernel
<intelikey> the more i play with 'nome the less i like it........
<jt3k> i'm starting to doubt that my messages are seen. somebody just say something back to be sure the are posted on the channel
<dooglus> zembee: that's right, in man 5 ssh_config
<eieiyo> dooglus: thanks! ;)
<totzeit> Anpheus: is there no ndiswrapper in the respository?
<Jivenix> jt3k, we cant see you
<Pendy> jt3k we all se your msg
<[aJ] > jt3k: you're the man...thankfully it only takes 15 minutes to reinstall
<Pendy> lol
<apt514> jt3k sure
<ownerx> why intelikey
<zembee> dooglus, -Y enables the trusted X11 whereas -X does not it appears.
<Anpheus> Totzeit, there might be. If you can tell me where to look in my linux partition, I'll tell you if it's there.
<intelikey> ownerx it's just week.
<jt3k> hehe well thanks i was doubtful
<Pendy> boabsta can you read pls pm
<dooglus> zembee: -Y means that the host you're connecting from is trusted, and is therefore allowed to install keyboard loggers and the like.
<Pendy> for a sec
<dooglus> zembee: that's my reading of it anyway.
<apt514> jt3k at 33.6k i see ya
<intelikey> ownerx i've been called "one of those control freeks"  a time or two.
<zero> hacing trouble using terminal. after i type in su and put in my pass, it doesnt recognize it xcept everything else does...
<totzeit> Anpheus: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Anpheus> I see something called "ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_amd64.deb" in \var\cache\apt\archives and a folder \lib\modules\2.6.12-9-amd64-generic\kernel\drivers\net
<apt514> i'd rec firestarter 1st from univ
<Anpheus> called ndiswrapper
<Anpheus> Uhm, so, evidently I have it.
<linuskarl> hey how do I know the speed of my modem connection?
<dooglus> zembee: "If ForwardX11Trusted is set to yes then remote X11 clients will have full access to the original X11 display."
<totzeit> Anpheus: yes, you don't usually go to the files themselves; let the package manager take care of them
<Anpheus> Ok, now, given all of that.
<ownerx> intelikey have you tried gconf-editor
<totzeit> Anpheus: and slashes go the other way on Linux
<dooglus> zero: use "sudo" not "su"
<IdleOne> how do I kill totem from terminal?
<jt3k> is there a way i can "pull" some packages from my machine to another one without internet access (lan only)??
<linuskarl> is there a ym client for linux? I need webcam viewing support
<user23120> hi
<dooglus> zero "sudo -i"
<zero> ty doug
<boabsta> Pendy, what PM?
<Pendy> private msg
<Pendy> lol
<Anpheus> So I do what you say, apt-get install ndiswrapper from Terminal
<intelikey> ownerx yeah.  tried kde too  :)
<Anpheus> And then... what?
<user23120> Is vmare available for ubuntu ?
<boabsta> Pendy, yeah, but where?
<user23120> I mean VmWare ...
<ownerx> what do you think of kde intelikey
<asparagui> i had gurb installed and i deleted it.
<Anpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<boabsta> Pendy, i didnt get a PM
<Anpheus> This page?
<totzeit> Anpheus: yes, as root: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ownerx> the new kde 3.51 in breezy is quite fast and nice
<zembee> dooglus, you may be right - now you got me testing lol
<intelikey> ownerx better.
<eieiyo> i am wondering if there is a version of ubuntu where i can run the 2.4 kernel? i see now that it comes installed with 2.6.12.... is there an easy way to downgrade? i have an application that has only been tested with 2.4 and only runs well with the 2.4 kernel...
<asparagui> now i get error 17 when starting...any way to rebuild the lists?
<dooglus> Pendy: you have to be registered with Nickserv to send PMs
<apt514> jt3k sure rj45 crossover cable 1-3 2-6 Orange to Green
<Pendy> realy
<Pendy> damn
<user23120> `Is VMWare available for ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> !tell Pendy about register
<boabsta> Pendy, u get my PM?
<Anpheus> You know what, I'm just going to give this a shot.
<ownerx> eieiyo are you sure you need the 2.4x kernel
<Pendy> yes i get them
<dooglus> zembee: I'm not sure what you would test for - other than the 20 minute time-out
<eieiyo> ownerx: yes
<apt514> jt3k just eth0 and make the other eth1
<jt3k> hehe apt514 not quite i meant. is just that i cant access the repositories from that other machine
<ownerx> eieiyo its in the debian repos, but otherwise you will have to compile it from source
<eieiyo> ownerx: the app i installed works fine on 2.4 redhat machine... but i like the feel of ubuntu...
<dooglus> zembee: it's not very forthcoming on what extra stuff 'trusted' connections can do
<boabsta> Pendy, join #boabsta
<eieiyo> can i do just an apt-get install 2.4 kernel?
<jt3k> so i thought of downloading the packages at home and then install them there
<user23120> Hello? Can somebody answer my q
<totzeit> user23120: only if you ask it
<intelikey> ownerx you need too understand though.  there is no X on this box.    it's other boxes setting around here. (less used)   os if i say something like "the more i use 'nome the less i like it"  the starting point was not very high.   hehhe
<jt3k> user23120, you can use the normal linux vmware version
<jt3k> runs very nicely
<user23120> jt3k ,Thanks...Is it a big download ?
<jt3k> although installation is not very easy
* intelikey brb.
<NickGarvey> how can I get ethereal on my ubuntu machine, apt-get isn't working
<eieiyo> i guess if i do an apt-get install 2.4 kernel... it wont downgrade? i am going to have to do it manually by compiliing from source?
<NickGarvey> it appears that its not in the apt-get repository
<carl> eieiyo, I think you can do apt-get install linux... um...
<user23120> I want to use it with Fedora...I dont have windows...
<jt3k> i believe its a complete cdrom iso. but why not try vmware player first? if it convinces you then you can get the full version
<NickGarvey> ah ha
<eieiyo> carl: ?
<user23120> @ jt3k... What is the software I have to download ?
<ownerx> linux kernel image 2.4.27 is in the dapper repos at least
<user23120> Ok...
<jt3k> the "player" is around 40MB if my memory doesn't betray me
<kos> how do i install Amsn 0.95?
<carl> eieiyo, on installing the 2.4 kernel
<zero> why am i not been given permision to move files physically from exc: desktop to another folder?
<user23120> 34.5 Megs ..
<Jivuntu> sudo
<Aviatrixie> any really trully guitar playing women here?
<dooglus> eieiyo: you can, but it's:  "sudo apt-get install kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386" if you're using dapper.  I'm not sure about breezy.
<user23120> I only have a dialup...May be I will ask my friend to do it for me ....
<[aJ] > Whats the diff between ext3 and reiserfs?
<user23120> THANKS....jt3k bye
<jt3k> see ya
<Jivuntu> block allocation scheme
<ownerx> aj, different file systems
<eieiyo> dooglus: and it will downgrade from 2.6 kernel to 2.4?
<dooglus> eieiyo: I expect you can have both 2.6 and 2.4 installed as binary packages.  they won't conflict.
<psycho_oreos> [aJ] : google it, there is a major difference
<zero> ?
<AP> hey quick question - im a new linux/ubuntu/irc user as of today and loaded ubuntu and it doesnt boot - error 15 with the grub
<eieiyo> dooglus: ok
<ownerx> not major difference
<Pendy> boabsta can you get my pm now
<ownerx> for the end user anyway
<[aJ] > Ok maybe this is a better question why does Ubuntu use ext3 over reiserfs?
<dooglus> eieiyo: no, you'll effectively be dual booting.  but I looked for breezy and couldn't find the 2.4 kernel, so I'm not sure.
<ownerx> ext3 is trusted and tested aj
<psycho_oreos> ownerx: err, it is somewhat beneficial to know what each fs is capable of doing
<ownerx> reiserfs is a bit newer
<eieiyo> dooglus: ok... i have never heard of dapper, so i am going to go look it up
<NickGarvey> you got your kernal wrong AP
<Aviatrixie> diff betwix ext3 and rieserf? lol
<ownerx> i prefer ext3
<ownerx> and ive tried both
<NickGarvey> ap: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<AP> how
<dooglus> eieiyo: dapper isn't due for release until April 06
<psycho_oreos> reiserfs is good with small files, whereas ext3 is better with bigger files
<eieiyo> dooglus: what? ;) dang!
<zero> god!
<dooglus> eieiyo: it's still unstable...  (firefox broke a few hours ago for non-americans, for instance)
<zero> how do i change permision?
<NickGarvey> AP: use a boot cd for now to boot into linux
<[aJ] > psycho_oreos: thanks
<psycho_oreos> on my home computer, I have 4 partitions, each with different fs
<AP> like live?
<NickGarvey> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<psycho_oreos> [aJ] : np
<NickGarvey> that one worked for me
<dooglus> eieiyo: it's available for testing if you want to try it, but it's very likely to break...
<eieiyo> dooglus: well, is there any other distributions of linux that you know of that come with 2.4 kernel?
<AP> ok got that one...just pop it in?
<dooglus> eieiyo: I've only used ubuntu recently.
<kos> how can i install the latest AMSN?
<eieiyo> dooglus: ok
<Carlitotr> where can i found a counter strike for debian?
<ownerx> eieiyo im using dapper without any major issues
<intelikey> eieiyo debian
<ownerx> it depends on your hardware i guess
<NickGarvey> AP: yeah, then go to boot managers, then go to GAG I think it was
<AP> ok hold on 1 sec
<NickGarvey> no not GAG
<AP> ?
<psycho_oreos> Carlitotr: keep begging Valve :p you can only run CS through cedega
<epp> sup
<Pendy> does i have to install my graphic cards driver and sound cards driver or it is automaticly detected?
<NickGarvey> AP: go to boot managers, then smart boot manager
<AP> ok
<NickGarvey> should be able to boot then
<NickGarvey> then go to that site and do what it says to fix it
<epp> how can i run something in terminal and then close the terminal without it closing?
<intelikey> Pendy what cards ?
<dooglus> eieiyo: unless I'm missing something, only warty and dapper have 2.4 kernels ( see here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=image-2.4&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all )
<Pendy> i have a ati card
<eieiyo> intelikey: does it come with 2.4 by default or should i do what others have suggested and just do apt-get install kernel-image-2.4
<AP> ok
<Pendy> videocard
<epp> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<NickGarvey> good luck :)
<NickGarvey> !ethereal
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ownerx> eieiyo the only distro that i know of that comes with 2.4 is slackware
<NickGarvey> juggle geese?
<NickGarvey> !asntoeuh
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> oh
<NickGarvey> guess it didn't understand
<psycho_oreos> Pendy: it will support it but the speed is not good, it feels laggy, when you get the ati propriatory drivers, it may run a little faster if any improvement
<epp> how can i run something in terminal and then close the terminal without it closing?
<psycho_oreos> ethereal is TCP dumper, more or less, its kinda GUI frontend
<_jason> epp: nohup
<eieiyo> k
<Pendy> ok i see
<Marsmensch> epp try &
<intelikey> eieiyo you can choose 2.4 at install time.    i'm not sure if 2.4 is default on sarge or not.   #debian knows.
<ownerx> epp ctrl c
<Pendy> i have the driver on the original cd
<psycho_oreos> Marsmensch: that wouldn't work
<Pendy> may i be able to install them
<Pendy> or i need to download for linux
<dooglus> eieiyo: debian stable has the 2.4 kernel: http://pdo.debian.net/stable/base/kernel-image-2.4-686
<psycho_oreos> ownerx: nor would that
<Marsmensch> not? ok
<psycho_oreos> Pendy: you can install them when you are on it
<Pendy> ok
<psycho_oreos> Marsmensch: that closes an app, epp wants to run something in app without closing it
<eieiyo> dooglus: thanks, i will just run debian...
<eieiyo> thanks for the help everybody
<NickGarvey> does anyone know how I would be able to get ethereal on my ubuntu system with out compiling it?
<NickGarvey> apt-get install ethereal isn't doing it
<psycho_oreos> epp: _jason was right on the mark there
<dooglus> NickGarvey: you would type "sudo apt-get install ethereal" in a terminal
<dooglus> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<dooglus> NickGarvey: you would have to enable universe first
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<apt514> hrmm dvd stopped on chp12?
<NickGarvey> thank you
<NickGarvey> I have no GUI
<NickGarvey> that link seems to need one
<epp> thx, _jason.
<psycho_oreos> NickGarvey: you need to apt-get install lynx (or elinks) and browse from there
<Raistlin> I deleted my /boot partiiton, while messing with partitions and I was wondering how you know if it is loaded or not when running a live cd...
<intelikey> psycho_oreos links2
<dooglus> NickGarvey: ok, just add a line saying "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<psycho_oreos> intelikey: heh I haven't tried that yet, thanks for the heads up
<dooglus> NickGarvey: sorry, saying: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe"
<Aviatrixie> universe and multiverse... as a typical woman should I concern myself with those?
<psycho_oreos> dooglus: lol that includes the whole lot.. before :)
<Madpilot> Aviatrixie: they're useful, got lots of apps & such in them
<Madpilot> !tell Aviatrixie about universe
<dooglus> psycho_oreos: yes.
<NickGarvey> than you
<NickGarvey> thank you*
<psycho_oreos> Aviatrixie: that's only if you want to get softwares that are not under the normal repository, however you should be aware that there is very minimal aid in it
<AP> hey nick
<AP> my cd doesnt have a boot managers link on it
<intelikey> Aviatrixie short answer yes.
<AP> i just downloaded it yesterday
<Jivuntu> how to list active procs?
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: ps -A
<psycho_oreos> err ps -a
<psycho_oreos> ... ps -x I think ..
<psycho_oreos> lol
<kos> is there a OpenVPN client in gnome?
* psycho_oreos is having one of those 'brainfarts' again
<_jason> ps aux or ps -e
<dooglus> NickGarvey: you should really add the 'updates' and 'security' for universe too.  or get the whole lot in one small lump here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/sources.txt
<NickGarvey> alright, thanks a lot
<NickGarvey> ap: wait.. what..
<NickGarvey> AP:let me check
<intelikey> ps -A x
<NickGarvey> might not say that
<AP> ok
<Marsmensch> kos yes
<psycho_oreos> ps -x or ps x used to list active processes
<NickGarvey> Boot Managers
<jbmagic> if you have a linux server and use ssh will i be able to see whats on my server if i connect with another computer?
<NickGarvey> F3
<AP> hmmm
<NickGarvey> File System Tools
<NickGarvey> how about that?
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: no you get a remote console if you connect it from another computer
<Aviatrixie> I spent my night telling the good men building a bridge from Ubuntu to the crazy world of digital multitrack music.
<capiCrimm> Anyone know of a shortcut for killing all processes of a program? e.g. kill -s 9 `pidof progy`
<dooglus> there's quite a noticeable difference in quality between 'main' and 'universe' packages.
<AP> got it
<AP> thanks
<dooglus> it's not uncommon to find a universe package that just doesn't work.
<psycho_oreos> capiCrimm: killall foo
<NickGarvey> it worked thanks
<_jason> capiCrimm: what does -s do?
<psycho_oreos> _jason: I think its signal
<Marsmensch> kos, vpnc or the cisco one
<capiCrimm> _jason, signal 9 means terminate
<_jason> oh
<psycho_oreos> but I usually do kill -9 or something
<nm> SIGTERM
<nm> ;D
<psycho_oreos> yeah that
<kos> Marsmensch, how do i install?
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:   so how can i see what on my linux server, when connectiong to it from work or at another place?
<intelikey> killall name
<Aviatrixie> anyone here play guitar?
<_jason> 9 is KILL I think
<ptty> me
<Pendy> 95%
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: ok what exactly do you want to see?
<dooglus> "kill -l" will list all the signals
<ownerx> lbmagic use ssh
<Pendy> registering documentation, please wait ...
<kos> Marsmensch, i use pptp vpn, will vpnc do it?
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  everything that on my linux server
<Aviatrixie> don't kill me Jason
<ariel77> to those who helped i finally got ubuntu to load
<Aviatrixie> please
<dooglus> (and 9 is KILL, yes)
<intelikey> -6 term -9 kill ?
<ariel77> thank you all
<dooglus> intelikey: "kill -l"
<ownerx> try killalll -9
<ownerx> try killall -9
<dooglus> intelikey: 6 is ABRT
<Marsmensch> kos "sudo apt-get install vpnc" e.g
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: well ssh gives you remote control/access, its more or less a terminal and you can see your files etc from there
<intelikey> ah and -13 ?
<psycho_oreos> man kill
<_jason> dooglus: wow, more than what the man lists, now to find out what they all mean
<psycho_oreos> :p
<Pendy> boabsta ok its over im in the login screen
<capiCrimm> intelikey, all the signals are in the man
<Aviatrixie> why is everyone trying to kill everyone?
<boabsta> Pendy, nice one
<intelikey> i still like killall better
<dooglus> you know you can "kill -KILL <number>" instead of "kill -9 <number>"?  so you don't have to learn the numbers
<Pendy> boabsta in pm pls
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:   so than i use linux commands ont he terminal to see what on my linux server and to play things on there right?
<psycho_oreos> Aviatrixie: because its killing spree ;)
<capiCrimm> Kill -s 9 Aviatrixie
<ptty> alias murder=kill
<capiCrimm> Killall Aviatrixie
<kos> Marsmensch, i dont think it does PPTP Vpn
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: play what? music? that would be a little different imo
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  play music, movies, access documents, etc
<dooglus> kill -slay -andburyinashallowgrave *
<Aviatrixie> anyone here NOT trying to kill someone?
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: you probably need something like VNC imo
<jjjjjjj> hello
<AP> partition table invalid or corrupt
<Marsmensch> dont know right now
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,ro psycho_oreos /dev/null
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  mainly my linux server will be mainly for storage of files like music, movies, files, etc
<AP> just doesnt wanna load up
<dooglus> I wonder if there's a government agency somewhere with lights flashing due to all the 'kill kill kill' talk in here at the moment?
<dooglus> some anti-terrorist unit?
<psycho_oreos> dd if=/dev/urandom of=intelikey
<Aviatrixie> I for one have never killed anyone
<psycho_oreos> :)
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  so with vnc i need that install on every computer i want acess to my linux server?
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: well, you can make it samba, or ftp or http
<Aviatrixie> I did almost die once
<intelikey> hmmm better than /dev/zero   '/
<jjjjjjj> is there a compliant alternative to real player?
<dooglus> Aviatrixie: but you handled it?
<_jason> jjjjjjj: mplayer, not sure what you mean by compliant though
<jbmagic> jjjjjjj: media classic player is way better
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: no no, if you want only share files, then you just need something like smb, ftp, or http, hell even sftp is also ok
<Aviatrixie> dooglus... yeah
<Madpilot> dooglus: just after Cheney shot that guy, I was wondering how many monitoring computers were going berzerk with "Vice-President" "shooting" etc all over the web... :P
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  thanks so much
<psycho_oreos> intelikey: lol
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: np
<Psykus> hey, having some issues with ubuntu freezing up, i'm thinking it may have something to do with ndiswrapper
<jjjjjjj> to play real player files... like some web sites play video in real player
<joseph> need help with ekiga
<psycho_oreos> jjjjjjj: mplayer can play real player files
<ownerx> or you can get realplayer for linux
<_jason> jjjjjjj: yeah mplayer with w32codecs, for websites get mplayer plugin
<Psykus> when it freezes, I can't do anything, except for move around the cursor
<jbmagic> doesnt VLC play everything too?
<Psykus> cant do ctrl alt backspace to kill gnome, or switch between virtual terminals
<jjjjjjj> mplayer for firefox 1.5 ?
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: I didn't have much luck playing rtsp last time round and was forced to use mplayer
<psycho_oreos> jjjjjjj: its on the wiki
<_jason> ubotu: tell jjjjjjj about mplayer
<AP> nick?
<jbmagic> ok
<NickGarvey> oh yes?
<NickGarvey> sorry
<jjjjjjj> okay
<AP> thats alright
<Aviatrixie> madpilot... flaps 15... gear up... climb power.... after take off check list... and get that damn straw out of your nose!!!!  ;)
<AP> wont boot
<yabba__> hello
<NickGarvey> oh
<NickGarvey> thats very not good
<AP> bad partition keeps saying
<jbmagic> i hope with ubuntu i dont have to keep downloading the .iso everytime ubuntu new version comes up and reinstall.. i am hoping ubuntu is like gentoo,.. where you can keep it updated the distro and programs
<intelikey> Psykus ohh cool  a real error.
<AP> ive loaded it twice
<Psykus> heh
<NickGarvey> hmm
<NickGarvey> is that the full version of ubcd or the basic
<Psykus> looking at the ndiswrapper card list, it didn't look like anyone had problems with it completely crashing their system with my particular card, so i'm not sure what's going on
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: you can but sometimes things can break. I did a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy once on kubuntu and I lost my failsafe terminal as a result
<AP> full
<intelikey> what brings this lock down into play Psykus ?
<AP> should i try basic?
<yabba__> i installed ubuntu on my notebook and it seems to have a bug. everything is way too bright. i googled and fouind out this happens often, but i still havent found out about how to reduce brightness... i need to toggle it.. can anyone help me :|
<Psykus> intelikey, I said farther up that it may have something to do with ndiswrapper, i'm not certain though
<Aviatrixie> anyone here using dapper?
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  so its best to get a new vesrion of ubuntu iso whenever a new version comes out and reisntall everything like apps, files, etc again
<NickGarvey> nono
<NickGarvey> boot insert
<NickGarvey> and then try to get into hda1
<Gyoza> yabba__, maybe try xgamma?
<NickGarvey> assuming thats where linux is
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: your mileage may vary.. in fact, you may not really need to do that, but yeah
<yabba__> thank you, i needed sthg like that :|
<yabba__> :)
<Aviatrixie> <--- breezy chick
<AP> insert?
<NickGarvey> how do I make ls include subdirectories?
<intelikey> Psykus so you haven't been able to tie it to any app or anything like that as of yet ?
<NickGarvey> yeah
<psycho_oreos> NickGarvey: -R
<NickGarvey> f7
<NickGarvey> thank you
<AP> k
<Gyoza> Question: I have a new system, nforce2-based.  X randomly restarts.  ???
<psycho_oreos> I think..
<joseph> how come I can't receive remote video with ekiga?
<AP> thanks
<NickGarvey> what does recursively mean?
<NickGarvey> yup, just want to make sure your data is still there
<NickGarvey> and if you do end up needing to wipe your install, you can save your file
<jbmagic> there really no need for a monitor if i set up one of my extra pc to a linux server after its all setup?
<zachtib> note to self, don't try to answer someone's question by trying 'ls-R' in your 20+gb home dir
<Aviatrixie> Willis... are you an MD or a pretend Dr?
<psycho_oreos> NickGarvey: check it under dict.org :)
<NickGarvey> thank you
<Psykus> intelikey, not really, I notice it doesn't happen until I load the ndiswrapper module
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: more or less :)
<jbmagic> cool
<Psykus> not right away, but sometime after I do it
<psycho_oreos> zachtib: there's more to that :)
<yabba__> Gyoza, i cant reduce it with that
<yabba__> gyoza, it shows that: -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000
<yabba__> 
<Aviatrixie> brb
<intelikey> Psykus k
<jbmagic> i guess i will need a monito connect to the linux server, if i add things to it :)
<jbmagic> monitor
<Psykus> the interface will stop refreshing in places, leaving streaks of windows, and if I keep moving windows around, it will just do a hard freeze
<Gyoza> yabba__, try typing in xgamma 0.5
<yabba__> ok
<Jivuntu> firefox thinks it has a session open
<Jivuntu> and wont let me open a browser without creating a new profile
<Jivuntu> booo
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: or you can setup sshd/xdmcp (x forwarding type of protocol) :) or even VNC
<intelikey> Psykus check it against top and see if something is eating all the ram
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: go to a terminal and type ps ax | firefox
<khanman02> i have a color problem, hue actually, totem keeps resetting my ~.nvidia**rc settings & as soon as i run nvidia-settings it gets fixed (the color) while playing the video in the background... is totem replacing the settings from some old place?
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: go to a terminal and type ps ax | grep firefox ***
<NickGarvey> without the ***
<Ambugaton> hey all
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  what does that do?
<Ambugaton> i was wondering
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: go to a terminal and type ps ax | grep firefox
<Psykus> check it against top?
<psycho_oreos> Psykus: I've got a gut feeling that gam_server maybe liable
<Ambugaton> has anyone here figured out how to make Prismstumbler work with breezy?
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: what that means is that firefox is already running in the backround
<khanman02> !xserver
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, khanman02
<Jivuntu> aha, its there
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: so you need to kill it
<Psykus> what is that exactly?
<Jivuntu> kill firefox?
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: yup
<Jivuntu> "kill firefox"
<Jivuntu> ok
<Ambugaton> prismstumbler is a WLAN detector mate
<Ambugaton> i need it to work
<intelikey> Psykus what you just described sounds like something is eating up all your ram.     top  is a monitoring tool
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: no that won't work
<Ambugaton> just cuz
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: sshd is pretty much ssh daemon. More like allowing you to login to the server remotely with CLI screen. XDMCP is GUI, with the mouse and all
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: what is the number next to firefox
<Jivuntu> ah, ok
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: you need to type kill ####
<yabba__> Gyoza, thank you, ill try to toggle it with that
<psycho_oreos> intelikey: or htop :)
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: ### being the PID of firefox
<Psykus> oh ok, i'm on my windows partition now
<Jivuntu> killed
<jbmagic> psycho_oreos:  thanks
<yabba__> :)
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: try to open it now
<Jivuntu> i feel so, 'in command'
<psycho_oreos> jbmagic: np
<joseph> Need help with gnomemeeting please!
* Jivuntu starts randomly killing things
<NickGarvey> :)
<Madpilot> Jivuntu: careful with that :P
<Gyoza> yabba__, yeah, maybe xgamma is more for color adjustments.
<Psykus> so run top, and watch for anything weird up to the freeze?
<Jivuntu> well now i'm in another conundrum
<Jivuntu> i capitulated earlier and created the other profile
<Jivuntu> now its loading it by default
* tritium starts randomly protecting things from Jivuntu 
<Jivuntu> :\
<intelikey> Psykus k just sujesting a course of action that may reviel the source of the problem.
<psycho_oreos> htop is more interactive :)
<yabba__> Gyoza, will it keep the changes after a restart?
<Madpilot> Jivuntu: in firefox?
<Aviatrixie> I shoulda been a bass player!
<Jivuntu> yeah
<Jivuntu> firefox
<Gyoza> yabba__, my guess is no.
<Aviatrixie> bass players only have to think one note at a time.
<Ambugaton> haha
<Aviatrixie> right?
<Ambugaton> not entirely so
<yabba__> Gyoza, is there some kind of auto-command file where i'd have fill this command in?
<Psykus> psycho_oreos, what was that gam_server you mentioned?
<intelikey> <Psykus> so run top, and watch for anything weird up to the freeze? <--- err  yes.
<Gyoza> yabba__, I'm sorry, I don't remember.  Did the command even help at all?
<Jivuntu> wait, i found something that might work
<yabba__> thanks so much for now yet, it helps so much for my eyes :D
* Jivuntu is proud to announce he's used the man page
<yabba__> gyoza, yes, it does :P
<psycho_oreos> Psykus: some live active file monitoring daemon, sometimes if you killed it and moved the file elsewhere, all the other GUI apps go crazy, chewing the CPU usage
<tritium> Jivuntu: do you have a lock file under your ~/.mozilla dir?
<Ambugaton> can anyone help me with the prismstumbler thing?
<Gyoza> yabba__, ah, what is the complete command that you're using?
<pendy_> boabsta, hey man
<Psykus> ok, i'll run top, and see if I can figure out anything in a minute, need to reboot into linux first
<boabsta> lo
<Jivuntu> whats a lock file
<NickGarvey> oh yeah, theres this file
<boabsta> got irc going then pendy_
<NickGarvey> after you kill it you need to delete it
<NickGarvey> sec lemme google it
<yabba__> gyoza, i typed xgamma gamma 0.3
<Ambugaton> wtevs
<yabba__> it did help
<psycho_oreos> Psykus: I wouldn't recommend doing what I did with gam_server :) or else you may regret it if you are on Gnome :)
<Gyoza> yabba__, great.
<bill> i turned on font hinting in /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, but even though i changed the hinting values back to false and rebooted, i still have hinted fonts.  how can i get back to nonhinted fonts?
<yabba__> :-=
<jjjjjjj> ooooohhh i'm getting the option to upgrade to dapper after following the wiki for mplayer.  MUWAHAHAHAH
<Toma-> yabba__, just add it to gnome startup
<joseph> Need help with gnomemeeting please
<AP> nick - sry im linux retarded, what do i do from insert
<AP> im booted up in it
<NickGarvey> rm $HOME/.mozilla/userid/dji9dszq.slt/lock
<jjjjjjj> 472mb.... time me.
<NickGarvey> oh well go to a command line
<NickGarvey> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<yabba__> toma-, i dont know yet, i will google how to :)
<AP> type exactly that?
<NickGarvey> is that a linux only computer AP?
<Toma-> yabba__, click System > Prefs > Sessions, then click the Startup programs. I added xgamma -gamma 1.35 for my settings
<AP> and how do i get to command line?
<yabba__> Toma-, thank you !! :-)
<NickGarvey> console or terminal
<Toma-> np!
<Jivuntu> i dont have such a folder
<Jivuntu> i have .mozilla
<Jivuntu> but no userid in it
<carl> in the ubuntu installer, what does "apt-install grub" do?  (not apt-get install...)
<jjjjjjj> 11m to go
<Psykus> oh, and another thing, how do I mount a partition so my non-root user can browse it?
<intelikey> <AP> and how do i get to command line?      <---   [ctrl]  [alt]  [f2] 
<jjjjjjj> 755k/s
<AP> cant find either
<NickGarvey> intelikey: hes running a boot disk, it might not support multiple users
<NickGarvey> ctrl alt backspace will kill X-windows though
<jjjjjjj> 9minutes to go
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: userid is your user id
<intelikey> NickGarvey what boot disk ?
<NickGarvey> UBCD
<Jivuntu> yeah
<pendy> excelent
<Jivuntu> no such folder
<NickGarvey> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<tameritoke> Hi people!
<pendy> xchat is not that bad
<NickGarvey> is there any folder Jivuntu?
<Jivuntu> xchat rules
<Dr_Willis> Psykus,  you refering to a NTFS or windows VFAT partition?
<NickGarvey> in that folder?
<tameritoke> Where can I download the kde ubuntu packages?!
<Psykus> Dr_Willis, NTFS
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<NickGarvey> apt-get install kde? heh
<Jivuntu> plugins folder
<Dr_Willis> there ya go Psykus
<tameritoke> the latest for ubuntu breezy 5.10 AMD64 Bit
<NickGarvey> anything else Jivuntu
<intelikey> NickGarvey he may also be at a grub prompt.
<NickGarvey> who would be at a grub prompt?
<Jivuntu> appreg  firefox  mozver.dat  pluginreg.dat  plugins
<NickGarvey> try firefox
<Jivuntu> oh there it is
<Jivuntu> i thought firefox was a program
<Jivuntu> heh
<Jivuntu> not a folder
<NickGarvey> del that bad boy
<psycho_oreos> it is
<jjjjjjj> my downlaod dropped to 747k/s  :(
<Ambugaton> ehh
<kos> heh
<psycho_oreos> pfft 747k/s and you are already complaining :p
<Ambugaton> get well soon ?
<kos> im lucky to download at more than 5KB/s
<Jivuntu> hoooray
<Jivuntu> whats that lock file all about
<NickGarvey> well it makes sure not to many people use firefox at once
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: prevent other applications editing that specific parts, etc
<NickGarvey> safety feature
<Dr_Willis> Jivuntu,  its a file that the initial firefox creates - to be sure you dont run it more then once at a time.
<Ambugaton> no1 here kno's anything about prismstumbler?
<NickGarvey> 3 answers, take your pick :)
<Jivuntu> ah
<Psykus> ok, booting into ubuntu, will probably hop on xchat before it freaks out
<Ambugaton> :( wah wah
<Jivuntu> it got left hanging around because my laptop shut down when the battery died i bet
<AP> gnite kids
<joseph> how come I can't receive remote video with ekiga?
<jjjjjjj> 4 minutes to go.... later.
<madd_matt> I'm considering installing ubuntu as an emergency dualboot in one of my boxes, and was wondering what the size on disk of a default-ish install was?
<Ambugaton> ...
<LiteHedded> what's an alternative file browser? other than konqueror?
<Jivuntu> the terminal
<intelikey> madd_matt 1.8g
<intelikey> LiteHedded gentoo
<LiteHedded> Jivuntu meant gui based. I'll assume you didn't understand me and weren't just being a smartass
<jetscreamer> firefox? mozilla? links? elinks? lynx? epiphany?
<LiteHedded> gentoo?
<Ambugaton> gentoo is for control freaks
<Jivuntu> :p
<LiteHedded> the distro?
<Ambugaton> :-D
<intelikey> LiteHedded sudo apt-get install gentoo
<jetscreamer> !info gentoo
<madd_matt> *Matt is running gentoo :P
<Jivuntu> i need all the benefits of the doubt i can get
<ubotu> gentoo: (a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.11.46-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 728 kB, Installed size: 2336 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info worker
<Ambugaton> dude gentoo takes days to install
<ubotu> worker: (highly configurable two-paned file manager for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.10.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 617 kB, Installed size: 2432 kB
<Ambugaton> you have been forewarned
<Dr_Willis> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: (Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.60.0-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1937 kB, Installed size: 5276 kB
<jjjjjjj> fibre optics is my friend.  :|
<LiteHedded> days to install even with sudo?
<madd_matt> Ambugaton, gentoo, the distro, can take 2 hours to install
<jbmagic> so ubuntu is better than gentoo?
<madd_matt> Gentoo the filemanager takes a few seconds
<Dr_Willis> Gentoo is the name of a Linux DISTRO.. and the name of a 2 pane file manager.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Ambugaton> well not if ur gonna customize every little detail
<LiteHedded> ok thanks madd_matt
<intelikey> Ambugaton you should pay closer attention to what is going on rather than showing your ignorance.
<jetscreamer> !distrowatch
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> its a decent file manager.   heh.
<Ambugaton> i like ubtuntu because it works
<Ambugaton> :)
<Jivuntu> ubuntu works great for me on everything except my wifi
<LiteHedded> wow gentoo is ugly as sing
<madd_matt> emelfm2 is a nice file manager i'm in love with, unfortunately is buggier than a swamp in florida
<LiteHedded> sin
<Jivuntu> if i get wifi to work, i'll use ubuntu and never look back
<jetscreamer> !distrowatch is <reply> http://distrowatch.org/
<ubotu> jetscreamer: okay
<Ambugaton> i got my wifi working w/ breezy ok
<Ambugaton> it just worked on its own
<jetscreamer> !info xfe
<Ambugaton> w/ hoary i had to do all this driver installing from source tho
<ubotu> xfe: (lightweight file manager for X11), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.72-6build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 549 kB, Installed size: 2140 kB
<jetscreamer> xfe rocks
<madd_matt> wifi is touchy, really depends on the card.
<Jivuntu> nice
* LiteHedded will try xfe
<Ambugaton> yea i suppose
<Ambugaton> my cards built in
<intelikey> LiteHedded nautilus ?
<Jivuntu> i'm downloading dapper now so hopefully it works with that
<joseph> Hello does anyone know anything about gnomemeeting
<LiteHedded> don't like nautilus
<jetscreamer> xfe is a file browser not a web browser LiteHedded
<Jivuntu> my card is broadcom
<LiteHedded> =(
<Jivuntu> so it doesnt work well
<tritium> Jivuntu: it'll be supported in dapper
<madd_matt> Jivuntu, i've got broadcom cards running painlessly with ndiswrapper
<Jivuntu> sweet
<app> What do people use as a firewall tool on Breezy? Except manual iptables scripts...
<Jivuntu> maddler, i tried a ton of drivers with ndiswrapper but couldnt get it going
<tritium> app: firestarter
<Jivuntu> i've got the dell truemobile 1370
<keithhhhhhhhh> Hmmmm I made a fat32 partition on my main hard disk how should I be able to see a folder in my "media" directory or must I mount it first?
<Jivuntu> maddler = matt
<Dr_Willis> keithhhhhhhhh,  you normally mount them. and/or edit the fstab to mount them as needed.
<intelikey> you don't like nautilus konqueror or gentoo     LiteHedded   what are you looking for in a file browser ?    use mozilla....
<madd_matt> Jivuntu, for me it was as simple as grabbing the lastest drivers off the linksys website and pointing ndiswrapper at them
<Jivuntu> nice
<keithhhhhhhhh> what is fstab?
<Jivuntu> i tried my windows xp drivers dell gave me
<jetscreamer> keithhhhhhhhh: if you had the permissions correct and it's mounted already, yes.
<Jivuntu> fstab is a file for mounting your file systems
<tritium> keithhhhhhhhh: a filesystem table (file)
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah
<intelikey> fstab = file system table
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Jivuntu> fstab -a to remount them
<keithhhhhhhhh> so now in my media folder I see hda1
<keithhhhhhhhh> but that sint it
<keithhhhhhhhh> jivuntu what is -a ?
<Jivuntu> dort, fdisk -l
<Jivuntu> -a means remount all the stuff in the fstab file
* Jivuntu sounds like a bloody linux expert
<intelikey> -a = --all
<keithhhhhhhhh> so is that partition in the fstab and just needs to be remounted?
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah hehe
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: really? :p
<Jivuntu> almost
<tritium> bloody?  Dr_Willis somebody needs medical attention!
<Ambugaton> hey how do i change my font color?
<Jivuntu> i've only been using linux for four days now
<keithhhhhhhhh> is the fstab an editable file?
<Ambugaton> i hate this grey tone thing i have going on
<Ambugaton> *n00bness*
<NickGarvey> gotta start sometime right Jivuntu :)
<psycho_oreos> keithhhhhhhhh: all it is, is a line telling mount to mount what with what, and with what opinions, etc
<Jivuntu> yeah its editable kieth
<NickGarvey> last summer for me
<psycho_oreos> keithhhhhhhhh: no
<kos> ive just download realplayer through Synaptic, its running the installer and asking me where the realplayer install file was downloaded to
<kos> where does Synaptic download to?
<Jivuntu> yeah, i used it a long time ago but it beat me up and took my lunch money so i quit
<psycho_oreos> and I don't think /etc/fstab should be executable
<NickGarvey> kos, just use find -name realplayer
<psycho_oreos> kos: the packages?
<tritium> kos: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jivuntu> ubuntu is great though, so i'm back
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/fstab should not be executable.
<NickGarvey> haha yeah I took a break for a while too
<jbmagic> ununtu seems way better than mandrake
<NickGarvey> then I used it as my main OS
<Jivuntu> kieth: sudo gedit /etc/fstab &
<NickGarvey> and now I use it as a server
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: vim :)
<NickGarvey> what does the & at the end do?
<Jivuntu> he's a newbie, let him use fstab
<keithhhhhhhhh> (we should publish a book based around ubuntu)
<Jivuntu> the & lets the process unattach from the terminal
<tritium> NickGarvey: runs it in the background
<intelikey> <keithhhhhhhhh> is the fstab an editable file? <--- absotively     i mean   posolutly
<intelikey> sure it is.
<Jivuntu> error27, let him use gedit
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya Im fairly new
<Jivuntu> geeze, this auto complete is killing me
<NickGarvey> tritium: that was a question I was just about to ask! how can I get this to run in the backround
<Ambugaton> i just want prismstumbler to work
<NickGarvey> tritium: haha thanks
<tritium> NickGarvey: :)
<ownerx> nick cron job
<psycho_oreos> NickGarvey: either & or nohup
<NickGarvey> very nice, thank you
<keithhhhhhhhh> fstab command wasnt found :S
<Dr_Willis> fstab is NOT a command.
<tritium> psycho_oreos: have you ever been dunked in mentally stable milk?
<Dr_Willis> its a file you edit/use.
<Jivuntu> kiethhhhhhhhh, sudo gedit /etc/fstab &
<psycho_oreos> keithhhhhhhhh: you have to specify the full location, its /etc/fstab.. and btw its just a whole bunch of readable texts
<kos> tritium, i dont get it, its a deb conf thing for realplayer, its looking for: rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm
<psycho_oreos> tritium: no, but why? :P
<tritium> kos: that dir I gave you is where the .deb packages are downloaded
* psycho_oreos slaps hatake_kakashi 
<tritium> psycho_oreos: because of your nick
<kos> tritium, whats this debconf thing then?
<psycho_oreos> tritium: hahaaha
<kos> anyone installed Realplayer before?
<intelikey> keithhhhhhhhh fstab is one of the basic linux configuration files.  along with inittab  it is found on every linux system.   the files in  /etc/  are system configuration files.  (warning; edit with caution)  they control the way your linux does what it does.
<psycho_oreos> kos: I prefer mplayer than realplayer..
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<tritium> kos: debian configurator
<Jivuntu> i got a mount question for you guys
<jbmagic> what better kmplayer or mplayer?
<kos> tritium, its asking me to put the path to the installer file, how am i supposed to know where that is?
<tritium> kos: did you download it?
<Jivuntu> i tried to look at one of my windows partitions with fdisk -l and it thinks its a win95 ext
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: how big is the partition?
<Jivuntu> its an ntfs partition i made in windows though
<[aJ] > Is there a way I can get an older version of a program that isn't currently available in aptitude?
<Jivuntu> let me check
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<Jivuntu> 21 gigs
<[aJ] > It's got php5.0.5 and I want 5.0.3?
<psycho_oreos> if its NTFS and 21GB, it shouldn't be read as Win95 ext'd. which version of fdisk do you have?
<Jivuntu> let me check
<Jivuntu> 2.12
<ptty> kmplayer is a kde wrapper around mplayer
<jetscreamer> the partition type doesn't always reflect the actual fs type.
<n00b> help
<n00b> i cant get firefox to work
<n00b> it doesnt load
<Jivuntu> i cant mount it
<intelikey> Jivuntu the type of partition win95 ext  simply means that the partition has that signature identifying it to the os so the os will know how to start to read the partition table.   the actual file system may be ntfs or even ext2  but the partition is an extended win95 partition.
<Jivuntu> i tried mounting it as ntfs
<jetscreamer> try auto
<Jivuntu> how do i mount it
<Jivuntu> ok
<Toma-> Anyone one this ubuntu would be suited for a 266mhz /256mb ram PC, that will be used primarily for ipod+mp3 player functions? or would xubuntu be better, or even slackware with a good automount system set up?
<_jason> n00b: are you using the default firefox that came with ubuntu breezy?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jbmagic> toma what you plan to do ?
<Marty63> anyone tried to recently build dapper flight 4 ISO from jigdo?
<Error404> is there anything in gnome similar to expose' in OSX?
<jetscreamer> you can use cfdisk to change the partition type to 7, if you're ab-so-lute-ly sure that it is ntfs filesystem
<Jivuntu> says i have to specify the filesystem type
<Marty63> can get all but 16 of the deb's
<NickGarvey> use auto
<Jivuntu> i did
<keithhhhhhhhh> Toma - I tried to install ubuntu on my p200 notebook and it wouldnt fully install
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: -t ntfs makes it specify a fs type?
<zero> ive got this file /libjavaplugin_oji.so
<zero>  in my plugins folder in mozilla will someone tlel me why mozilla still does not recongize it online?
<Toma-> jbmagic, its for my g/f, im getting her an mp4/3 player for her bday, and she needs a PC to copy/store mp3s onto and also manage it. her room-mate has an ipod aswell, so this way they can share mp3s. its got 2 USB ports on it already this old pc.
<n00b> _jason, no i think i installed the 32 bit version
<keithhhhhhhhh> Toma - but Im a noob
<jetscreamer> -t auto says it can't detect it and he has to specify (probably)
<Toma-> keithhhhhhhhh, oh, ive got ubuntu running fine on it :) just wondering if i should cut it down
<Jivuntu> /dev/sda2   /home/blah   auto   umask=0222   0   0
<NickGarvey> sda2?
<_jason> n00b: so you are using 64bit ubuntu?
<jbmagic> is it safe to remove apps you dont want that comes with ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> what are you mounting?
<n00b> _jason, yeah
<keithhhhhhhhh> Toma - ah ok great ;)
<jetscreamer> sata hd?
<Jivuntu> a windows partition
<zero> anyone?
<Toma-> jbmagic, yeh
<Anpheus> Ok, I give up, how do I get ndiswrapper to acknowledge connection "ra0" to use the rt2500.inf driver from my linksys CD?
<NickGarvey> you sure its sda2?
<NickGarvey> and ntot hda2?
<_jason> n00b: ok well I have no experience with 32bit chroots, but we'll give it a shot
<jetscreamer> cat /proc/partitions
<Jivuntu> /dev/sda2            5100        7738    21197767+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<psycho_oreos> NickGarvey: it could be even SCSI or USB mounted type hard disk
<_jason> n00b: what does 'firefox' do in a terminal?
<jbmagic> toma get unbuntu and you will be set. but you need itunes for ipods. does linux have itunes?
<Marty63> no jigdo users then?
<NickGarvey> oh scsi makes sense
<Jivuntu>    8     2          1 sda2
<Anpheus> Anyone?
<psycho_oreos> Marty63: try #debian
<Jivuntu>   <--- /proc/partitions
<n00b> _jason, it gives a segmentation fault error... is there anyway i can just uninstall the 32 bit version and try and install the 64 bit version?
<NickGarvey> ok well try VFAT or NTFS then
<NickGarvey> which ever it is
<Toma-> jbmagic, yeh it does.
<Jivuntu> ok i'll try
<Madpilot> Marty63: try #ubuntu+1, that's the current Dapper channel
<Anpheus> Could someone just like say, "Anpheus, hi" and acknowledge my existence before I just give up on Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> Anpheus: hi
<psycho_oreos> Anpheus: hi
<NickGarvey> Anpheus: hi, wireless on linux is hard
<Anpheus> *laugh*
<_jason> n00b: I don't know how it is setup.  I think you are better off getting help from someone with a similar setup
<Madpilot> Anpheus: use Cat5, it's easier
<Anpheus> Yeah thanks.
<psycho_oreos> I don't have wireless on my computer
<carl> hello Anpheus!
<Toma-> i guess i can do a server install and trim all the server stuff out, then put xfce on it with some nice custom scripts and GUI, and also get banshee :)
<ptty> Hi Anpheus.
<Marty63> psycho_oreos:  yeah but i am trying to to jigdo build the latest ubuntu dapper cd and it looks like some of the debs have dissapeared from the mirros
<NickGarvey> Anpheus: I have lost many hours of sleep trying to get it to work, but never worked
<jbmagic> toma linux dotn have itunes
<NickGarvey> Anpheus: drilled a hole in my ceiling instead
<carl> Toma-, server stall does't include any server stuff
<n00b> _jason, ok
<NickGarvey> Anpheus: kid you not
<zero> anyone have java runtime succesfully running on their ubuntu os plz pm me
<Anpheus> *sigh*
<psycho_oreos> Marty63: ahh well, that I'm not sure
<ptty> it must be your card.
<Marty63> Madpilot: thanks i'll try that one
<carl> Toma-, find Ununtu-lite
<Anpheus> It's 'supported'
<Jivuntu> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<Jivuntu>        missing codepage or other error
<Jivuntu>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<Jivuntu>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<Anpheus> Evidently, on two pages
<Jivuntu> oops
<Anpheus> With more than one driver type
<Anpheus> I just can't get ndiswrapper to work.
<Jivuntu> that should have been only one line, sorry
<NickGarvey> Jivuntu: what was your command
<Madpilot> zero: Java on Breezy is fairly easy
<Jivuntu> i mounted it as vfat
<jetscreamer> Jivuntu: if it was me, i'd use sudo umount -a && sudo cfdisk /dev/sda , then change the partition type. if you're SURE it's an ntfs partition... and , IS it an extended partition?
<Toma-> carl, thanks
<Madpilot> !tell zero about java
<Anpheus> I think it's because the ndiswrapper man page says it uses wan0 or somesuch, and my card is ra0
<psycho_oreos> Jivuntu: what about -t ntfs? same result?
<Anpheus> And I have no idea how to change that.
<carl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuLite
<Jivuntu> if i use -t
<Jivuntu> i only show my first ntfs partition
<NickGarvey> -t ntfs
<psycho_oreos> -t is type on mount
<Anpheus> No amount of modprobe'ing or ndiswrapper -d'ing has changed what ra0 does: nothing.
<pendy> ubuntu rocks :D
<jetscreamer> btw you don't put -t in fstab, just ntfs or whatever. -t is for use in the mount command
<psycho_oreos> yes
<Toma-> carl, looks like thats exactly what i was after! :D thanks!
<psycho_oreos> -t under the program 'mount' to specify the fstype
<Anpheus> so, let me get this straight
<carl> Toma-, carefull, it is very new
<Anpheus> You've all chosen hardlines over wireless?
<Dr_Willis> ive given up on Wireless.
<NickGarvey> I have
<ptty> no, wifi works great for me.
<NickGarvey> same
<NickGarvey> but its just my laptop is so new
<Dr_Willis> even under windows - wireless is a hassle.
<NickGarvey> no drivers work
<Anpheus> You, ptty, what kind of card do you use?
<ptty> I have an intel ipw2200
<Anpheus> Damn.
<psycho_oreos> Anpheus: 1) my machine is old 2) wireless on linux doesn't seem to have much support.. but hey, blame the companies out there who took the easier road of supporting windows users
<ptty> from a dell d810
<Anpheus> oh praise jeebus
<ptty> works easy in breezy & dapper
<Anpheus> I think I found wiki page that will help me.
<Madpilot> Anpheus: actually, I've never had wireless, lurking here hasn't inspired me to explore it... :P
<Toma-> carl, looks like the packages shouldnt cause too much of a fuss with each other... if it breaks, ill fix and send a patch :)
<carl> Toma-, thats the sprit!
<Anpheus> Yeah ok, apparently
<Anpheus> it's supposed to already work
<Anpheus> ...
<Anpheus> *sigh*
<Toma-> ;)
<Anpheus> I'm gonna cry.
<carl> Toma-, thre is a #ubuntu-lite channel that sometimes has a person or two ;)
<[aJ] > I'm running a ssh session from suse to ubuntu and I"m urnning aptitude and it keep saying put the cd in the cdrom and press enter repeatedly
<NickGarvey> Anpheus: I'd start charging your drill
<Anpheus> Seriously, there's a wiki.ubuntu page that says my card is supposed to work.
<Anpheus> Already.
<Anpheus> It's supposed to have worked hours ago.
<NickGarvey> wireless is painful
<NickGarvey> I gave up
<janno> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<jetscreamer> [aJ] : edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<Toma-> lol
<psycho_oreos> I have tried going through helping some wifi users trying to find some common grounds and hoping to solve the issue. I just end up being as frustrated as that other user can be with that problem of wifi
<ptty> [aJ] : comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list  that says CDROM ( it's near the top )
<apt514> where can i find realplayer.deb mutli?
<NickGarvey> did you apt
<NickGarvey> apt-get install realplayer apt514?
<_jason> ubotu: tell apt514 about realplayer
<jetscreamer> then apt-get update
<jetscreamer> if you DONT want the cd
<apt514> Nick_Jason thanks
<Anpheus> ok
<Anpheus> I'm going to go now.
<Anpheus> If I rejoin... it's because I got it to work
<NickGarvey> alright, good luck Anpheus
<Anpheus> if not, I'm going to sleep.
<NickGarvey> don't stay up too late
<NickGarvey> not worth it
<rend> i installed the windows codecs but still vlc doesnt play all the codecs that totem would play... any ideas?
<Anpheus> It's past midnight already, you know what, I've slept through math class twice in a row and I'm absolutely certain I didn't miss anything.
<foampeace> !ubotu key bindings
<ubotu> foampeace: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> haha
<foampeace> !ubotu keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts is, like, totally, modifiable at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, or at http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/2.10/ch03.html#keynav-2
<pendy> where can i get the driver for ati video card to ubunto
<pendy> ?
<ufo> pendy: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Madpilot> !ati
<NickGarvey> while I am running tetheral in the background, it keeps spitting out numbers? up to 86 now
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Madpilot> pendy: ^^^
<app> I am using firestarter, and I put "restrictive outbound" on. But right-clicking the event only creates inbound rules, is this supposed to be so? Outbound rules are created manually?
<pendy> kewl thanks
<pendy> opening firefox
<pendy> :P
<pendy> ufo, is that suposed to be an adress^
<Narinux> miror for apache ?
<Narinux> mirror for apache2 ?????????????
<tritium> pendy: that's a package name
<Narinux> please
<boabsta> pendy, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx i think
<tritium> Narinux: apache2 is in the repositories
<NickGarvey> wait narinux
<ufo> pendy: no use sudo apt-get install
<NickGarvey> apt-get install apache2?
<tritium> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<NickGarvey> thats what I did
* boabsta sleeps drooling on his keyboard
<Madpilot> !apache
<boabsta> nn all
<ubotu> from memory, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Narinux> mirror for source.list. apt-get apache2
<Narinux> mirror for source.list. apt-get apache2
<tritium> Narinux: don't repeat!
<tritium> and read above
<NickGarvey> Narinux: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Narinux> excuse
<NickGarvey> skim it over, it will help you get better answers by asking better questions
<nm> we need a help channel to help people use this help channel
<pendy> none of those works
<nm> hehe
<brandi> yes
<tritium> pendy: the ati packages?  they do...
<pendy> i mean the cmd you gave me
<pendy> dont works
<Narinux> speak portugues brazil ?
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<tritium> pendy: what did you try?
<pendy> both of them
<tritium> pendy: did you read the wiki page?
<ufo> pendy: try sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<NickGarvey> hey I understand that
<Narinux> ubotu, he q  tem ninguem na sala desculpa mesmo queria uma ajuda
<ubotu> Narinux: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> use those channels for help in portugese
<NickGarvey> sweet
<proj> hey all.. where do I start to look for the USB automounting scripts.. i need to set the --exec flag.
<Narinux> not has people channels
<Madpilot> Narinux: ubotu is a bot
<pendy> thats one works
<pendy> thanks oyu
<pendy> i hope it will fixe the little problem i have
<proj> currently I have to pumount then pmount a usb harddrive to be able to execute contents on it.
<NickGarvey> ubotu no es una persona
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> haha
<tritium> pendy: please read the wiki page carefully
<[aJ] > How do you make ubuntu broadcast it's hostname?
<pendy> which page
<tritium> !tell pendy about ati
<Jivuntu> broadcast it on what protocol
<jetscreamer> add exec to the fstab maybe
<cgib> !snack
<ubotu> cgib: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> man mount
<NickGarvey> why is tetheral spitting out these numbers?
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks jetscreamer :)
<NickGarvey> its up to 138 now
<_jason> Narinux: /j #ubuntu-pt, eu vou la agora
<cgib> figures :)
<endymion> ermm.... hey ppl... I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but i'm practically new to ubuntu, so... yeah. anyway, I was trying to install amsn, and i got this error "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of amsn:
<endymion>  amsn depends on tcltls; however:
<endymion>   Package tcltls is not installed.
<endymion> dpkg: error processing amsn (--install):
<endymion>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<endymion> "
<tritium> endymion: don't paste please!
<stoned> i went to gogoel video and watch movie of guitar but the thing will play(the flash movie) but there is no sound, other apps got sound.  I am using kde.
<NickGarvey> endymion: use the pastebin
<proj> jetscreamer: won't that conflict with the automounting scripts that already exist?
<stoned> holy cow that was horrible grammar
<NickGarvey> endymion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<xhie> [aj] : uname -n prints the hostname, or do you need something else?
<Narinux> _jason, thank you
<jetscreamer> proj: 'shouldn't', but i don't use automount so i could be wrong
<stoned> In firefox, on kubuntu, I get flash movies to play, but ther is no sound.  Sound works fine on the system, other apps have sound.  How can I start troubleshooting
<jetscreamer> exec is just to let you execute
<pendy> brb
<pendy> restarting my computer
<jetscreamer> and the umask matters also
<NickGarvey> stoned: some things only allow one program to run sound at a time, is there another program that might be playing sound now?
<pendy> now how do i restart lol
<Madpilot> stoned: check the wiki's RestrictedFormats page, there's a Firefox/flash thing there
<NickGarvey> pendy: sudo reboot
<pendy> sudo reboot
<jetscreamer> shell out hit ctrl alt del
<proj> jetscreamer: yeah.. I haven't had a chance thus far. are you saying that if I put a line for /dev/sda2 in my fstab that I can then mount the usb drive without muching around with the automounting scripts?
<stoned> Madpilot, you have an url for me?
<stoned> !wiki
<xhie> stoned: I had sort of the same problem, automatix fixxed whatever plugin / codec I was missing
<NickGarvey> !info wiki
<stoned> xhie hmm, automatix was like don't use it man i was told
<stoned> jeez, wtf is with my grammar tonight
<xhie> stoned: pfft... who said that? no.. use it
<twitch101> where do things go when you send them to workspace 2?
<twitch101> and how do you get them back where they were
<xhie> twitch101: to workspace 2
<proj> jetscreamer: the problem is that I have no idea how to turn off the automounting
<jetscreamer> proj: in theory, yes. there may be some conflict with the automount stuff, or just taking your usb drive out and plugging it in, that i'm not up on though.
<tritium> twitch101: hopefully to workspace 2 ;)
<stoned> ok
<twitch101> how do i go to workspace 2?
<NickGarvey> twitch101: at the bottom of your screen theres a little box thing I am assuming
<NickGarvey> hard to describe
<NickGarvey> but click it
<tritium> you can also Ctrl-Alt-Right Arrow over to workspace 2
<NickGarvey> should have the window in it
<NickGarvey> play around
<xhie> twitch101: see the little icons on the task panel, that look like 4 boxes? its that
<NickGarvey> 4 or 2 icon
<NickGarvey> oh its ubuntu yeah 4
<proj> jetscreamer: thanks.. I give it a try
<calamari> hi
<george_> hi
<xhie> ./waves
<jetscreamer> proj: just whenever you do anything, know how to put it back like it was if it messes up :)
<endymion> ermm... ok... this is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9235 , can anyone help me?
<NickGarvey> endymion: you need to get tcltls
<jetscreamer> cp blah blah.bckup is one way
<NickGarvey> it "depends" on it
<NickGarvey> try apt-get
<calamari> I've set up a second user account on the system.  There is an Update Notification in the taskbar that I can't get rid of.  Any suggestions?
<NickGarvey> that should take care of it
<endymion> I understand as far as that
<endymion> how do i get that? >.<
<NickGarvey> endymion: apt-get install amsn
<NickGarvey> type that in your terminal
<xhie> calamari: just removing it from panel dosent work?
<app> Why my firestarter events are direction "unknown"? And I can't create outbound rules based on them, all rules will become inbound...
<calamari> xhie: there isn't a remove option
<NickGarvey> endymion: any luck?
<nm> nickgarvey: apt-get on ubuntu still gets the old/crappy amsn
<nm> .94
<chavo> calamari, if you quit the notifier it should ask if you want to restart it at login
<endymion> nope
<NickGarvey> oh really? I have no idea what amsn is
<xhie> calamari: O hmm.. I got rid of all the default panels a long time ago
<calamari> chavo: how do I quit the notifier?
<endymion> says that it's already at it's newest version
<chavo> right click it
<calamari> xhie: I removed the panel it was on and it showed up on the other panel
<endymion> tries to get tcltls
<tritium> nm: so install the newer .deb from the amsn website, and satisfy the dependencies yourself
<endymion> and fails again
<NickGarvey> try dpkg tcltls or something
<calamari> chavo: okay then what
<NickGarvey> not sure how dpkg works
<tritium> endymion: the amsn website tells  you which packages you need
<chavo> should be a quit option in the menu
<calamari> chavo: nope
<nm> tritium: i already have, thanks, we're talking about another problem someone is having
<chavo> hmm, im running dapper here
<NickGarvey> oh, endymion, there is gaim right?
<stoned> when is dapper going to be released
<NickGarvey> you could just use that
<endymion> yeah
<NickGarvey> thats what I do
<endymion> =S
<endymion> i want amsn XD
<tritium> nm: I know you are
<stoned> but what am I
<stoned> ahahah :D
<nm> tritium: but while your off-the-cuff suggestion is pointless, i'll keep it in mind
<NickGarvey> :) well at least theres something to fall back on if amsn doesn't work
<calamari> chavo: show updates, install all updates, package manager, update package list now, show notifications (unchecked), and preferences
<endymion> yeah
<endymion> where do I get that package that i'm missing anyway?
<rend> i installed the windows codecs but still vlc doesnt play all the codecs that totem would play... any ideas??
<pendy> im back
<xhie> sudo apt-get
<calamari> maybe I need to give this account sudo access temporarily
<pendy> oh my god
<calamari> was hoping I didn't have to tho
<pendy> my burner wasnt workning on windows
<tritium> nm: lighten up, it wasn't pointless
<pendy> but on ubunut it works
<pendy> awsome :D
<pendy> yay
<cgib> pendy: welcome to linux?
<NickGarvey> how big is a block?
<xhie> heh linux +1
<pendy> linux rules yeah
<stoned> after i installed from the cd, I now do upgrade and it wants to install a new kernel.  is that safe?
<frodrigu> Hey, can anyone help with a bug I am having with Kile?
<Noobwithquestion> how big is a block?
<[aJ] > How do I get it so my ubuntu machine broadcast the hostname over the network so I don't' have to connect to it with the ip
<xhie> stoned: yeah its safe
<xhie> stoned: if the update manager is telling you to its stable
<stoned> should I remove the old kernel?
<geneo93> 4096
<NickGarvey> 4096 bits?
<xhie> stoned: you can but you dont have to, it wont affect anything, dont mess with it if you dont feel safe doing so
<apt514> i'm looking for a gstreamer audio editor
<opm_jet> hellllo
<cgib> NickGarvey: kb i believe...?
<NickGarvey> a block is 4096 kbs?
<angasule> hmm, a friend has recently installed ubuntu on an Acer Aspire 3003 lmi, but can't set the refresh rate higher than 60Hz, any advice?
<opm_jet> e3ewewew
<NickGarvey> when I google it, it takes block as in deny access, so its hard to find
<tritium> angasule: he doesn't want to set it higher
<cgib> it's that or bytes...google?
<calamari> lol, preferences is a repository list
<angasule> tritium: he says on windows it was 75Hz or more?
<NickGarvey> In most of today's Unix systems, blocks are defined for quotas so that 1,000 blocks is equivalent to roughly 1MB.
<tritium> angasule: for the laptop LCD?
<NickGarvey> okie then
<stoned> well I keep a 100mb 1st parition on my disk as /boot and i've got a number of kernels/OS's. i just need the list to be clean.  i could modify menu.lst or i could just remove the kernel, but i dunno if its safe.  ubuntu is different from sid im trying to get a handle on it
<nm> 60hz is gross
<xhie> angasule: look at the man page for your driver, that will give you more info
<nm> headache city
<nm> newer lcd screens will do 75
<stoned> it babies you too much i think, but good nonetheless
<angasule> 60Hz = headache, he says
<nm> well yeah, try and stare at 60hz all day
<angasule> I have some problems, basically, my friend is in... germany, I think
<nm> you'll go bug-eyed
<opm_jet> hellooooall
<inXanGoo> x starts with no idons or menus...any suggestions?
<angasule> nm: I'm bug-eyed, it's not so bad :)
<tritium> 60 Hz on a CRT matters, but not on an LCD
<xhie> stoned: the babying you to much is what makes it acceble to normal people, that why I tell everyone new to linux to use ubuntu
<Narinux> _jason, I add you, aim
<stoned> i have two crt's next to each other as twinview in nvidia setup.  they keep flickering, even at 85hz. is it safe to have them ri8gh tnext to each other ?
<angasule> tritium: he disagrees
<stoned> xhie, me too
<stoned> I wish there would be seperate cds for kubuntu
<angasule> stoned: try setting them apart, also, try plugging them to separate power outlets
<stoned> angasule, power outlet is seperate, how far apart should the be
<angasule> stoned: uh? there *are* separate cds for kubuntu
<stoned> angasule, are those sent out for free too?
<angasule> stoned: no idea, it was a guess, but as far as you can, just to test
<nm> stoned: you won't permanently damage your CRT monitors with interference, even from magnets, etc.., but you may get better results if you do as angasule suggests
<NickGarvey> no
<NickGarvey> only ubuntu
<angasule> stoned: soon, I think
<stoned> nm, I also have my speakers at the side of the desk, next to either monitor, not huge, but good bg speakers
<stoned> oh man, i gotta move the whole setup now :(
<stoned> damn
<geneo93> http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/coreutils_4.html
<angasule> stoned: yeah, speakers = magnets = interference
<stoned> i can't stand that flickering, its only on the upper right corner of the monitor
<NickGarvey> off the FAQ on ubuntu
<NickGarvey> Unfortunately, we cannot offer Kubuntu CDs at this time and currently have no plans to offer these for free shipping through our website. We'll update the page if things change.
<stoned> its a 19' flat screen dell m9936
<jetscreamer> if you leave the magnets for a while it can mess a monitor up
<Error404> what's a good graphical news reader with binary joining features?
<angasule> just because speakers or whatever are 'shielded' doesn't mean much, since cables are often *not* shielded, with an old setup I would hear static every time I moved the mouse
<stoned> ahh damn
<endymion> ermm... another question... how do I install my webcam drivers on this pc?
<jetscreamer> pull the guns out of alignment
<stoned> time to mvoe, brb
<angasule> so, how would one go about getting a better refresh rate?
<apt514> I'mlookingforawavesoundfileeditorforgnome
<NickGarvey> lets try to use the space bar...
<NickGarvey> if it isn't working use period or something..
<xhie> space bar is your friend
<angasule> NickGarvey: dammit, you beat me to it
<NickGarvey> :)
<tritium> angasule: he can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or set it manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> angasule: what EDID is being read?
<angasule> yabba__: you read that? are you scared? :D
<angasule> tritium: say what?
<yabba__> i think 60hz matters also on a lcd :-P
<stoned> is it ok to have a router next to eh monitor, im running out of room on the desk
<NickGarvey> apt514: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<yabba__> i was reading, angasule
<Madpilot> apt514: try Audacity for sound editing
<yabba__> :-)
<tritium> angasule: the extended display identification data.  Did he look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<NickGarvey> I win Madpilot :P and I linked him
<yabba__> i checked xorg rudimentary
<angasule> stoned: hmm, it won't affect the monitor, but it 'might' affect the network speeds
<Madpilot> NickGarvey: :P
<NickGarvey> also apt514, to find that information, I googled "wave file editor gnome" without the "
<tritium> angasule: he can also run sudo read-edid
<angasule> tritium: 'he' is yabba__, by the way, and he's reading and talking :)
<tritium> :)
<yabba__> ;-)
<yabba__> hi
<tritium> hi yabba__
<yabba__> what is read-edid?
<pendy> unubut is lagy
<apt514> I found gnoise :) in repos
<pendy> how can i fix that
<pendy> and when i move a window
<pendy> i see like snow right after it
<angasule> pendy: what is your graphics card?
<yabba__> tritium, im scared to change xorg anyway cause im not sure whats gonna happen to my lcd
<pendy> ati pro 32meg
<tritium> yabba__: I understand.
<xhie> yabba__: back up the current one and get to messing with it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tritium> pendy: are you using fglrx drivers now?
<pendy> uh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pendy> yes
<pendy> i think so
<yabba__> ok
<pendy> tell me step by step what to do pls
<tritium> pendy: I already gave you the wiki URL
<angasule> yabba__: isn't there a linux user group in your area? maybe you could try asking some of the weirdos there :?
<pendy> yo gotta give it back pls
<pendy> i rebooted
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<pendy> oh no its ok i have it
<yabba__> anga, yes, i will ask a friend later on
<concept10> How do I disable the screen dimming in dapper when gksudo is used?
<Madpilot> concept10: isn't that supposed to be a feature, not a bug?
<tritium> yabba__: apt-cache show read-edid for more info on it
<calamari> so any other ideas how to remove this software updates icon from my notification area?
<calamari> (I have sudo access now)
<yabba__> Oh, thanks, tritium
<concept10> Madpilot, thats a feature, but I dont like how fades back in, looks like a bug
<_jason> calamari: can't you right click on it and get some optins?
<ownerx> concept there is a file to edit somewhere
<pendy> ok im following step by step
<Madpilot> calamari: click on the update icon, enter your pw, let it run?
<calamari> jason: yes I get options.. but none of them are removal options
<xhie> calamari: just update whatever it wants you to? itll go away after that
<concept10> Madpilot, are you on the drake?
<calamari> Madpilot: will that get rid of the icon?  somehow I doubt that it will
<stoned> hey thanks guys, the flickering has stoped.  my eyes stopped hurting
<GeorgeAScott> Hello
<xhie> calamari: yes it goes away after you update
<pendy> you think it will fix it after i done that
<ownerx> /etc/gksu.conf
<calamari> xhie: so there is no other way?
<pendy> flickering
<pendy> what that mean^
<calamari> this accoutn will not normally allow sudo access
<calamari> since it will be for guests
<Madpilot> concept10: nope, but I was playing with the livecd last night - very cool stuff
<ownerx> concept in /etc/gksu.conf put disable-grab = yes
<NickGarvey> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Aflickering
<calamari> so I'd prefer it not to be there in the first place
<NickGarvey> shining unsteadly
<GeorgeAScott> I'm looking for a bit of help with my xorg.conf
<calamari> weird too, since my regular desktop doesn't have this icon
<xhie> calamari: even though I dont use whatever panel its on i'm pretty sure you can get rid of somehow, I havent seen it in forever, so its possable somehow I guess
<NickGarvey> whats not working for you GeorgeAScott?
<Madpilot> calamari: change user to your usual account, and run the updates
<GeorgeAScott> NickGarvey : X -configure
<calamari> madpilot: while I appreciate that solution, I'm looking for something that keeps the icon gone for good
<tritium> GeorgeAScott: the proper way is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NickGarvey> whats happening?
<NickGarvey> okie then, I don't use a GUI so that was out of my range
<calamari> madpilot: because this account will not normally have update access
<GeorgeAScott> tritium thanks.. but i've tried that method as well
<GeorgeAScott> I'm trying to add an additional monitor
<tritium> GeorgeAScott: you'll have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then
<Error404> anyone know of a way to make the bar auto hide in gnome actually.. hide the bar completely?
<Error404> because it leaves this nasty sliver there
<Jivuntu> how to traceroute?
<GeorgeAScott> i know that tritium  it's how to do it that brings me here asking for help.
<Madpilot> calamari: hmm - check the user options - if there isn't a way to not show non-admin users admin things, file a bug on it
<xhie> calamari: if for some reason you really cant get rid of it that way, then devils pie would do it for you
<calamari> Madpilot: okay I'll file a bug
<NickGarvey> http://www.astahost.com/how-run-multiple-monitors-linux-t8005.html
<calamari> xhie: what's that?
<NickGarvey> GeorgeAScott: last reply on that might help you
<endymion> hey people... how do I install my webcam drivers in here? it's a genius one, btw
<GeorgeAScott> thank you NickGarvey
<wastrel> GeorgeAScott:  are you using the fglrx driver
<xhie> calamari: Devil's Pie is a really powerfull tool to automaticaly detect windows or applications running and do stuff to them.. window and icon wise.. such as removing them from panels :)
<GeorgeAScott> Actually, I have two video cards.  One AGP and one PCI
<xhie> calamari: example, i use it to keep Eterm from showing up in the taskbar
<wastrel> oic.  never mind then
<GeorgeAScott> I don't know what the PCI one is.  I'm just practicing, but i pulled it out of an old sony vio
<NickGarvey> GeorgeAScott: this might be off help too http://wakeless.net/archive/2005/11/multiple-monitors-on-ubuntu
<pendy> pendy@ubuntu:~$ echo | sudo tee -a /etx/modules
<pendy> tee: /etx/modules: No such file or directory
<pendy> oops lol
<pendy> i see where is my mistake
<ownerx> it should be /etc/modules
<xhie> calamari: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie  and the package name is devilspie
<tritium> pendy: don't paste in here, okay?
<calamari> xhie: thanks
<wastrel> GeorgeAScott:  lspci doesn't show the other card?
<pendy> when i enter the cmd
<pendy> it just say
<pendy> fglrx
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<xhie> yes
<GeorgeAScott> wastrel: the other monitor shows the boot and then switches to the other monitor when Ubuntu is loaded
<calamari> ahh, found a way to remove it!
<wastrel> GeorgeAScott:  i meant, does the output of lspci list your pci video card info
<GeorgeAScott> i haven't tried it yet wastrel
<xhie> hehe good job
<calamari> System > Preferences > Sessions > Current Session, remove update-notifier
<GeorgeAScott> i thought i had to reconfigure x first
<xhie> calamari: didnt you just get rid of it for now? its gonna come back again
<cdubya> !build-essential
<ubotu> somebody said build-essential was a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<wastrel> it's just good to have that info.
<cdubya> !gcc
<ubotu> somebody said gcc was the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Od1Mie2L> arg! i hate solaris
<calamari> xhie: hmm, maybe .. I'll have to see
<calamari> brb.. testing
<Draconicus> Where is the file in which the gnome sessions are stored?
<guest> xhie: it's gone! :)
<pendy> now i got a problem
<xhie> calamair: woot good job
<pendy> in configurin xserver-xorg
<xhie> Draconicus: /usr/bin/gnome-session, but i dont know what good that gonna do you
<app_> I am still wondering, how to get Firestarter to recognize what is inbound an outbound events...
<Draconicus> xhie: No. I need the preference file. That's the binary.
<app_> No all is uinknown direction and can not be used to create outbound rules.
<Madpilot> Draconicus: .gnome in your home dir?
<Draconicus> xhie: Wait... No... you misinterpreted my meaning entirely. I want the "sessions" file for programs to start along with GNOME.
<Draconicus> Madpilot: Maybe.
<GeorgeAScott> what's the pastebin address?
<xhie> Draconicus: o heh, System->Preferances->Session
<bitox> does ubuntu by default uses opengl drivers for ur vga?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Draconicus> xhie: My panel is broken.
<NickGarvey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<NickGarvey> oh
<NickGarvey> bah
<Draconicus> xhie: I need to remove something from the sessions that's breaking the panel.
<GeorgeAScott> thanks
<xhie> Draconicus: look at the man page for gnome-session, its in there, easer then me pasing it here :)
<learner_learner> hi _jason
<Mulak> Can anyone tell me how to play mp3 files?  Please
<kremonte> 'lo all, i'm having a problem; this morning i recieved a new motherboard (GA-8I915P), which only has 1 slot for IDE drives, and i have 4. i disabled them to be loaded as RAID devices, but now they're pretty much SCSI drives, according to my computer. i just recompiled my kernel to 2.6.15.4 which (supposedly) has scsi support, but cat /proc/scsi/scsi still returns nothing
<NickGarvey> mulak, do you know what the terminal is?
<kremonte> any ideas? :Q
<Madpilot> !tell Mulak about mp3
<Mulak> yes, barely
<NickGarvey> !tell NickGarvey about mp3
<NickGarvey> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<NickGarvey> !tell mulak about mplayer
<Mulak> NickGarvey - So I have to install something?
<NickGarvey> mplayer is what I always used, but rhythmbox comes with ubuntu I think
<NickGarvey> don't think so
<NickGarvey> look for rhythmbox
<pins> need help room
<tritium> Mulak: yes, you do, since mp3 is a resricted format
<tritium> restricted even
<xhie> Mulak: aye mp3 != free
<NickGarvey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<pins> i noticed i couldnt play DVDs so i had to install libdvdcss2
<pins> now, its playing all laggy
<pins> how can i speed dvd read?
<tritium> pins: did you enable dma on your dvd drive?
<pins> im not sure how to do that?
<pins> that would be no
<Mulak> When I open the mp3 file totem movie file opens up and says:  Totem could not play 'file:///media/usbdisk-2/Music/Chris Rice/Run the Earth, Watch the Sky/01 The Other Side of the Radio.mp3'.
<Madpilot> !dma
<Pendy> great now xserve failed after the reboot
<Pendy> :S
<Madpilot> !tell pins about dma
<NickGarvey> mulak,use the link I gave you
<Mulak> OK
<Pendy> i neeed help pls
<Pendy> its say that
<NickGarvey> Pendy: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<tritium> !tell Pendy about enter
<pins> funny thing is my cdrom/dvdrom is /dev/hda
<apt514> !tell themes
<pins> instead of hdc
<Pendy> failed to start the X server ( your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not setup correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<Pendy> what should i do now?
<Pendy> .............
<catzy> wat?
<tritium> Pendy: look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pendy> uh
<NickGarvey> Pendy: assuming you are at command line, type "more /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<NickGarvey> Pendy: "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" would do it too
<wastrel> heh more
<catzy> /var/log/xorg.0.log
<wastrel> ppl still use that ?  :] 
<catzy> wastrel
<Pendy> no such file or directory
<tritium> Pendy: use capital X
<apt514> how do i refresh the app/sound/menu?
<Pendy> god it done
<wastrel> hiiiii
<Pendy> now what
<xhie> apt514: killall gnome-panels
<Pendy> dont ask me to past it
<catzy> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pendy> its not in same computer
<tritium> Pendy: please stop using the enter key for punctuation.
<apt514> xhie hrmm that's doesn't sound ..
<Pendy> sorry lol i will try, its automatic
<xhie> apt514: all its gonna do is refresh all your panels
<apt514> ok
<Pendy> tritium lets talk in private pls.
<catzy> wat?
<xhie> apt514: make that gnome-panel
<apt514> hrmm apps menu editor lists gnoise but not on the menu?
<apt514> xhie thanks
<darkfusion> hello
<NickGarvey> hi
<catzy> hu u?
<catzy> makisali ako
<catzy> hey
<darkfusion> hey guys i'm running fluxbox and I cant seem to get any terminal to be transparent
<darkfusion> could gnome be doin somthing ?
<Angel_Dex> what is evolution exchange storage and can i turn it off/how?
<catzy> Mr.darkfusion,where you are
<tritium> Angel_Dex: it's a backend for connecting evolution to exchange servers
<Angel_Dex> tritium i dont use evolution how can i stop it from running?
<darkfusion> like location ?
<learner_learner> anyone using Enlightenment?
<tritium> Angel_Dex: it's running because the calendar applet uses it
<Angel_Dex> tritium crap XP
<learner_learner> E17
<tritium> Angel_Dex: you could not use that applet
<Angel_Dex> the clock applet? or the calander ap or are the one in the same?
<tritium> Angel_Dex: the same, and yes
<pschulz01_> In what package do I finf development man pages.. in particular 'ioctl'.
<crimsun> pschulz01_: manpages-dev
<gosuflavor> I need some help with drivers for the WUSB54G wireless adapter, I'm kinda a n00b with this, I just installed a couple minutes ago
<aslkzxmn> i need some help
<NickGarvey> aslkzxmn: with?
<NickGarvey> gosuflavor: google it yet?
<xhie> pschulz01_: sg3_utils
<aslkzxmn> i need some help with my ubuntu
<crimsun> pschulz01_: you may also want manpages-posix{-dev}
<Angel_Dex> tritium many thanks Im off bye bye
<tritium> Angel_Dex: bye :)
<gosuflavor> NickGarvey: Yeah, it led me to the Wiki, I just need some clarification
<aslkzxmn> i don`t know what is the default password for root
<crimsun> !tell aslkzxmn about root
<tritium> there isn't one, aslkzxmn
<bz0b> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gosuflavor> NickGarvey: I found the category for my adapter, but I don't know where to go from there
<pschulz01_> crimsun: Thanks... exactly what I was after.
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<aslkzxmn> thanks ...
<bubba> I got a new computer! (yeah!!!), im having problems (booo!).  I tried dapper for AMD64, and i386 5.10.  The AMD64 doesnt seem to have apps i need :( i386 does, but I have a new laptop with amd64 CPU!!!! I want to use AMD64 version... what can i do to use amd64 and have the apps i need ?
<gosuflavor> NickGarvey: I had to use the offline method for ndiswrapper so I couldn't get ndisgtk
<Lapa> read the new user guides and start installing stuff, trust me, you will find every app you need
<bubba> gosuflavor,  I think im going to have to do something like that to get my wifi working too :(
<wastrel> bubba:  run gentoo, it will compile everything for your architecture
<bubba> Lapa, I did, and I found many apps not available (gkrellm, enlightemnet, synergy, ...)
<Lapa> with dapper or 5.10?
<farous> !tell bubba about repos
<bubba> with 5.10 i386, i have all the apps i need, with amd64 dapper, many apps not available...
<Lapa> btw: anyone have any ideas how to get a small download/uppload monitor to panel?
<gosuflavor> NickGarvey: Can I install my drivers without ndisgtk and just a cd?
<Madpilot> bubba: that's an amd64 thing - run the x86 version on your amd64 architecture
<[aJ] > How do I get it so that when sshing into my new ubuntu machine I can type the hostname instead of the ip?
<wastrel> [aJ] :  add a line to /etc/hosts with the ip & hostname of your ubuntu box
<[aJ] > wastrel: isn't there a way to broadcast it on the network?
<Lapa> with gdesklets i can get as many monitors as i want but not to the panel
<gosuflavor> By the way: I love Ubuntu's GUI
<wastrel> [aJ] :  not easily afaik
<[aJ] > wastrel: thanks
<LiteHedded> i need help mounting a windows share
<bubba> Madpilot, thats what ive been doing, and ive been finding most things working (no wifi yet), but isnt it going to be grossly inefficient/effective using i386 binaries on a amd64 cpu ?
<wastrel> [aJ] :  are you talking about over the internet or on a LAN?
<LiteHedded> can someone tell me the smbmount syntax?
<[aJ] > wastrel: lan
<LiteHedded> also how do I set my workgroup?
<[aJ] > When I click on Places->Connect to Server it adds the server to the places menu. How do I remove an entry?
<wastrel> [aJ] :  unmount the drive
<grigora> does anyone know how to get Times New Roman fonts in OO? thanks
<wastrel> grigora:  install msttcorefonts
<[aJ] > wastrel: it isn't mounted
<[aJ] > it's a server
<apt514> i d/led gnoise-gnome & looks oldschool
<bassinboy> uh oh! I added a virtual interface (eth0:2) to a guy's ubuntu sytem, over webmin, and now the networking is skrewed up and won't work, I can't work on it because I'm remote! what do I tell him to do/
<apt514> I would update it to match ubuntu theme
<bubba> so... I should continue using i386 ubuntu on my brand new amd64 laptop? it seems my choices are amd64 w/out apps i use, or i386 with apps i like...
<bassinboy>  can he delete the networking config file and do a network restart? where is that file?
<grigora> wastrel: worked like a charm, many thanks!!!
<gosuflavor> Alright, I installed the driver but it was invalid, how do I uninstall?
<NickGarvey> night guys
<Draconicus> GNOME apparently doesn't store its panel preferences in .gnome2. Does anyone know where these settings are kept?
<wastrel> bassinboy:  his network settings should be in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ogre> anyone installed MUTE and have a few moments to give me some pointers? :)
<gosuflavor> I tried the ndiswrapper -e {driver} command
<[aJ] > wastrel: thanks it worked
<bassinboy> wastrel: he said there was nothing in there
<concept10> When I use any apps that require sudo (gksudo) they dont use the root gnome-theme, anyone know what causes this?
<gosuflavor> But it said that "Permission Denied"
<wastrel> bassinboy:  hmm.  he can configure the nic with ifconfig, if you know the various addresses & devices he'll need.
<bassinboy> wastrel:  I do..
<bassinboy> wastrel: is t here a way to start eth0 temporaraly so I can work on this myself?
<bubba> concept10, is it supposed to? my guess is sudo runs apps as the user, with root permissions, not as root, where as kdesu (su) would run as root.
<bobertdos> Could someone give me some tkgate assistance?
<Madpilot> concept10: known bug - I think there's a fix though
<fojackedddolt> For some reason, I cannot play any video, or audio files; I have installed the various codecs, but when I open, it gives an error saying "Cannot open resource for writing" can anyone help me?
<concept10> bubba, Madpilot:  I thought I messed this up dicking around with my themes.  I hope there is a fix.  I hate that spartan interface.
<Madpilot> concept10: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_CHANGE_GTK_THEMES_FOR_ROOT_APPLICATIONS_.26_GTK_GREETER
<wastrel> bassinboy:  ifconfig eth0 <IP addy> netmask <netmask> up ; route add default gw <gateway>
<bassinboy> wastrel: thanks, that will start it?
<wastrel> should.  might want to ifconfig eth0 down   first
<wastrel> and it all needs sudo
<concept10> Madpilot, thanks for the link.  I laugh everytime I see that name: Ubuntu Document Storage Facility
<Madpilot> concept10: it's a bit of a pretentious name, but some of the stuff is good
<fojackedddolt> anyone have a guess as to why I can't open my media files??
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: which app are you trying to use?
<fojackedddolt> madpilot: i have tried totem, and VLC, and mplayer
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  do you have a sound server running?
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: can you expalin the sound server?
<bassinboy> wastrel: the netmask is going to be the same as the subnet mask right?
<lusepuster> Hello... Is there an app for Gnome similar to KAppfinder? That scans the system for applications and adds them to the menus. I'd like not to have to add each and every one manually.
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: install totem-zine then try totem again
<wastrel> bassinboy:  yes
<lusepuster> Oops, what happened there... I wanted to ask if there is an app for Gnome similar to KAppfinder...
<bubba> fojackedddolt, for what its worth, ive never heard of not being able to write to device when playing video files...
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  on unix the interface to the sound card is only available to one program at a time, so if your gnome WM is using it you can't play music, and vice versa
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: sorry, totem-xine, not zine
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: ahh, icic, thank you
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  a sound server takes over management of the sound card allowing multiple other apps to talk to it
<fojackedddolt> madpilot: thank you,
<gosuflavor> I tried uninstalling the drivers, but I got the error: 'rm: cannot remove `/etc/ndiswrapper/rt2500usb' : Permission denied'
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  system->preferences->sound
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: is there some sort of sound server that i can install over synaptic?
<bubba> fojackedddolt, Ive had best results with VLC under ubuntu, but im a mplayer guy, so I fuss with mplayer untill i get it working...
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: totem-xine will just overwrite your existing Totem install, so the menu entry won't change
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  are you running gnome?
<fojackedddolt> yah, gnome
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: if you're running Gnome, you should have sound servers running already
<wastrel> that sound prefs should have a checkbox to enable it
<wastrel> they're on by default?  i seem to remember having to turn them on manually, but that was warty
<bubba> I was having a weird sound problem today on the new computer... sounds werent playing in movies (vlc), I found that if I selected reverse stereo, the sound would come on!
<fojackedddolt> peoples: It worked! the xine thing, thank you very much everyone
<bubba> then the master and pcm volumes did nothing, and the headphone became the master volume control. I have no idea... but alteast i can get sound working.
<babo> hello
<apt514> does synaptic choose a local mirror?
<bassinboy> wastrel: what is that command to talk to other people connected? wall? or something like that.... anyways, thanks a lot :)
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: totem-gstreamer (the default) worked in Hoary, but only totem-xine works for me in Breezy... go figure :P
<bubba> apt514, synaptec uses what you have in your /etc/ ??? file for repositories ???
<apt514> bubba yeah univ/multi
<wastrel> bassinboy:  i forget that one
<babo> I have a problem with a bash script. I take in the value of a value by assigning the output of a cat command to a script variable. Unfortunately though, I lose all my newlines. Is there a better way to do it ?
<fojackedddolt> peoples: Ohkay... I guess I'm having problems with the sound server or somthing now... Because the video is crystal clear... but... i hear nothing, and the bar is disabled
<babo> sorry I meant to say 'value of a file'
<bassinboy> wastrel: K, thanks though, and what do you use to shutdown? shutdown now -h ?
<bubba> i prefer halt -p
<bassinboy> -p ?
<bubba>        -p     When halting the system, do a poweroff. This is the default when
<bubba>  halt is called as poweroff.
<wastrel> shutdown -h now   is what i typically use.
<wastrel> unless i'm in gnome, then i use the menus
<bassinboy> k, nite all
<bubba> i think before halt, i used to just use shutdown now
<wastrel> halt -p is less typing tho heh
<jerrod> is there a quicktime available for ubuntu?
<Ogre> mplayer + w32codecs play QT just fine for me
<wastrel> jerrod:  quicktime support is available
<bubba> i belive so, think ive played .mov
<jerrod> where?
<Madpilot> !quicktime
<ubotu> it has been said that quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<lusepuster> bump... Is there an app similar to KAppfinder for Gnome?
<Mantice> Hey guys
<Mantice> I had a problem installing ubuntu :(
<Mantice> I put this 40 gb seagate
<Pendy> yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it worked i fixed it my self, ok tritium tryed to help me but didnt figured out the problem
<Mantice> formated it in windows
<Pendy> lol
<Mantice> and tryed to install ubuntu on it but ubuntu treats the IDE as it doesnt exist.....
<Pendy> alright good night all cya
<Mantice> Hello ?
<xerox> Hi.
<bubba> Mantice, delete the windows partition, then let ubuntu automagicly partition it, unless you want windows... bleh...
<fojackedddolt> Question: What is the best Default sink for audio?
<babo> I am importing the contents of a file into a script variable. At the moment I'm just assigning a variable to the `cat file` output. But unfortunately I'm losing all my newlines. Is there a better way to do it ?
<Mantice> Ubuntu Does not automagicly partition it because it cant find it.....
<xerox> What are the options to consider to watch video podcasts?  I mean, is there any preferred GNOME-integrated program?
<Mantice> It shows my other 2 hard drives
<geneo93> Mantice:  is there more than one hd in the system
<Mantice> but they are used
<wastrel> babo:  ask on #bash,  they'll probably know
<Mantice> so i desided that id unplug them
<Mantice> and it dident work ither
<geneo93> Man check jumpers on drive
<Mantice> Its on CS
<babo> wastrel: I did already ...  I think it's empty
<geneo93> oh thats the problem sl
<bubba> Mantice, you may need to pass a boot parameter to enable certain drive controllers (like for scsi, sata, and some ide controllers)
<Mantice> ???? Which one ????
<Mantice> Is cable select no good ?
<geneo93> Mantice:  should use slave on secondary ide
<Mantice> I have 3 Ide cables
<Mantice> one floppy
<fojackedddolt> please help: I can't figure out how to get permissions to a mounted ntfs drive, with out going into root
<bubba> ive never seen a good reason to use cable select.
<Mantice> one cd drive
<Mantice> and the 3ed one is the one im using
<wastrel> babo:  apparently if you quote the variable it preserves whitespace
<geneo93> Mantice:  ok but cdrom maybe set to cs also
<geneo93> does the bios see it
<babo> wastrel: hmmm ... let me just check
<Mantice> When my computer boots it says somthing about the IDE drive being fast and its slowed down to 33 ATA or somthing like that
<geneo93> Man in the bios reset the drive and put the jumper on slave also
<Mantice> So what jumper settings on my DVD drive and my hard drive
<fojackedddolt> is there some form of ctrl+alt_delete to end frozen programs?
<geneo93> Mantice:  on the secondary ide channle cdron master hd slave
<overrider> fojackedddolt, you could kill its process id via the terminal
<babo> wastrel: nope... no from where I'm standing
<fojackedddolt> how do i list process ids in the terminal?
<geneo93> i have the same thing here but i have 4 ide channels
<wastrel> babo join #flood
<geneo93> twice the trouble
<babo> wastrel: what's flood for ?
<overrider> fojackedddolt, either type top
<geneo93> floods
<overrider> fojackedddolt, or ps -ax
<wastrel> so i can paste multi lines without annoying ppl
<overrider> fojackedddolt, or ps -ax | grep SOFTWARENAME
<fojackedddolt> Ohkay, thank you
<babo> join: #flood
<babo> oops
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<p0windah> oh you mother fucker
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<viviersf> erm
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<VR^> someoen ban these muthas
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<viviersf> erm
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<p0windah> guess theres no ops around right now :)
<viviersf> some1 kick em plz
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<fojackedddolt> whats BS inc?
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<fojackedddolt> bullshit?
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<LeoToothpick> whoa what a crowd
<Nameeater> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<yip> show him binnie
<Digital_Coma> http://dkcproject.ocremix.org/bsinc
<VR^> wtf
<farous> just type /ignore <username>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<VR^> none of the ops are here?
<Digital_Coma> Another Victory for BS Inc.
<Digital_Coma> Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc. Another_Victory_For_BS_Inc.
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> ok fixed
<LeoToothpick> hi people
<bubba> Another_Victory_For_$ubuntu
<bubba> Another_Victory_For_#ubuntu
<bubba> doh!
<viviersf> dude dont even start :)
<fabbione> ehehhe
<nicholas> may i ask question about ubuntu here ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bubba> nicholas, heh, yes.
<geneo93> yeah
<fojackedddolt> nicholas: please ask away
<Badm4n> Question : can i trace who and what "my user" do on my box ... ? if i can what is the packaged name ?
<nicholas> i have problems with the dependency
<fojackedddolt> dependency on what?
<nicholas> let me see ,please wait for a while ,i tried many times
<fojackedddolt> can someone give me the link to ubgrade to breezy from horay over the net?
<fojackedddolt> *to the guide
<geneo93> nicholas:  maybe you dont have the repositories you need
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, Upgrading to dapper? Use the dist-upgrade manager and /join #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: ^^^
<bubba> I used to have a dependancy problem...
<fojackedddolt> hrmmm, can i upgrade to dapper? or should i? its still in alpha right? is it stable?
<Mantice> what do you mean about secondry ide channel ?
<bubba> i can handle coffee, and i can handle cocoa, but mix the 2... serious dependancy!
<geneo93> alcohol dependancy
<Mantice> I have the IDE hard drive on another cable
<nicholas> it seems it's ok ! i love ubuntu ,better than fedora ,suse ,easy to use
<bubba> I dont drink much now, but i used to...never really had any problems though... just got tired of the headaches!
<geneo93> Mantice:  it still needs jumper set properly
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: you could upgrade, and it seems pretty stable, but it *is* still in development...
<Mantice> CD = Master | Seagate = Slave ?
<geneo93> good
<Mantice> Bubba said there was special commands I might need
<geneo93> Mantice:  see i have 4 cables
<Mantice> ?
<fojackedddolt> madpilot: do i do it the same way? excpet instead of naming "breezy" i just name it "dapper" in the repository list?
<geneo93> Mantice:  server board
<bubba> Mantice, check out what controlller your using , and see if you need to pass boot options to it.
<Mantice> Nvidea IDE controler
<Mantice> Would it be possable that I have 2 IDE controlers ?
<geneo93> Mantice:  but the first ones are seen
<Mantice> Because I have SATA controlers
<Madpilot> fojackedddolt: yes
<Mantice> ?
<fojackedddolt> thank you madpilot
<Mantice> I have a Gigabyte K8NS Pro
<geneo93> Mantice:  the first two drives on ide channel 1
<LeoToothpick> kestion from a ubuntu nubie
<Mantice> No
<Badm4n> Question : can i trace who and what "my user" do on my box ... ? if i can what is the packaged name ?
<Mantice> I have 3 drives
<geneo93> so you see no drives at all
<Mantice> 2 are SATA
<bubba> Mantice, oh, yes, its quite possible. my motherboard has a ata 133 and a 100, and a sata raid , and another ata100 raid controller
<LeoToothpick> where can i find additional ubunto softwares??
<LeoToothpick> or packages
<Mantice> The SATA ones pick up no problems
<Mantice> And do show up
<fojackedddolt> LeoToothpick: use the package manager
<geneo93> ok then its a bios setting
<fojackedddolt> LeoToothpick: and update the repositories
<LeoToothpick> where is at??
<Mantice> The 40 gb doesnt and when I unplug the SATA It still doesnt see it
<Madpilot> !tell LeoToothpick about repos
<Mabus06> If my wireless card is on rfmon mode, can I enable and use my eth0 for the meanwhile?
<bubba> Mantice, when you boot up the live cd , open a shell, and type :  dmesg | grep hd
<geneo93> Mantice:  do you have manual for mb
<Mantice> Im busting the manual out now
<Mantice> im looking for ide controlers now
<Mantice> Thanks Bubba
<geneo93> i know mine is real tricky
<Mantice> Ill try all these
<bubba> Mabus06, is your eth0 your wireless or ethernet ?
<Mantice> ok
<apt514> i installed totem-xine will gstreamer-ffmpeg override?
<bubba> Mantice, find something?
<Mantice> my mother board manual says to connect my hard drive to IDE 1 and CD drive to IDE 2
<Mantice> :)
<geneo93> and what about sata drives
<bubba> Mantice, yeah, they like you to do that, assuming you have one hard drive, one cd, and 2 ide controllers.
<apt514> Mantice so when the cdrom is not mounted the hda works faster?
<Mantice> I dont know
<Mantice> Oh well next time ill see you guys in ubuntu :)
<apt514> Mantice anytime
<Mantice> And if im not ill be pissed :P
<Mantice> Thx guys
<bubba> Mantice, heh... good luck.
<Mantice> Screw windoez
<Mantice> Bye
<geneo93> Mantice:  you know that will boot that drive first
<geneo93> to late
<Mabus06> Windows is great for games.
<geneo93> thats all though
<geneo93> and only at times
<bubba> Im afraid to use windows!
<Mabus06> If my wireless card is on rfmon mode, can I enable and use my eth0 for the meanwhile?
<bubba> too many viri/bot/worm/malice
<geneo93> so am i haven't touched it since 1999
<Badm4n> Question : can i trace who and what "my user" do on my box ... ? if i can what is the packaged name ?
<geneo93> Badm4n:  there used to be a keystroke proggy but i cant remember the name
<Badm4n> hmmm
<Badm4n> can i use apa-cache search keystroke ?
<Badm4n> :d
<geneo93> Badm4n:  but you can lock session also
<apt514> Madus you like games? :)
<bubba> Badm4n, tragicly, your question seems to not have simple enough answer... there are lots of things you can do to snoop in on what your users are doing. what specificly did you want?
<geneo93> spy on wife
<geneo93> thats easy
<bubba> geneo93, heh... pix pls!
<mikelo> why is my video card suddenly running slow?
<geneo93> you want pics of my wife
<Badm4n> bubba : i want.... i know what my user ( and my sudoers do... ) more than just nformation from history
<bubba> geneo93, no.
<Badm4n> i mean like make make box more secure for multiple user/sudoers
<bubba> geneo93, i mean no thank you....
<apt514> how can i set f1-12 keys to launch apps?
<geneo93> Badm4n:  only one sudoer
<Badm4n> :D
<Badm4n> i need co admin :D
<Badm4n> i can wakeup 24/7 :D
<Badm4n> i cant wakeup 24/7 :D
<apt514> my Firestarter event says someone on my isp is using samba? hrrm
<bubba> Badm4n, ok... /var/log is a nice place to start looking... so is /tmp/  would you like to be more specific?
<geneo93> bubba:  he could lock file so it cant be edited also
<tsw> Badm4n: if someone else has root privileges there isnt much you can do, other user can always hide their track if they wan t to
<Mabus06> So no advice as to using two different interfaces for networks at the same time?
<geneo93> Mabus06:  what two
<bubba> Mabus06, i do that all the time... no problem.
<Mabus06> My ath0 is on rfmon mode
<geneo93> i've used three at one time
<Mabus06> Can I enable eth0 and casually browse or whatever with it?
<Badm4n> tsw : my co admin only newbie ( i mean more newbie than me :D )
<bubba> Mabus06, sure, change your default route to eth0, surf away...
<geneo93> Mabus06:  you just need to use different ips
<Badm4n> bubba : tsw : ... your advice for me to make my box secure ? with multiple sudoers
<bubba> geneo93, im not sure you do... but usually they are completely different, but
<Mabus06> bubba: thanks
<Mabus06> geneo93: different IPs?
<tsw> Badm4n: if hes a total newbie I wouldnt give him too much rights. its too easy to say rm -fr / accidentally
<bubba> Badm4n, I dont remember giving such advice?
<geneo93> yes 192.x.x.x and 10.x.x.x
<Badm4n> bubba : i need your advice for that condition
<Mabus06> geneo93, bubba, brb, we'll see if it all works out
<bubba> Badm4n, I suck at delegation, im paranoid :(
<Badm4n> tsw hmmm so there is no tool that can help me ?
<Badm4n> bubba :(
<tsw> I wouldnt give rights to user thats a) newbie b) idont trust enough
<geneo93> Badm4n:  you could mirror all the logs and hide them
<bubba> when i was in school, there were like 3 guys in a class of 200 that I would even think about letting touch my computers... the rest were idiots.
<Badm4n> geneo93 : can you tell me how ?
<Jivenix> you know what we need
<Jivenix> oops
<Jivenix> wrong window
<tsw> bbl
* Jivenix is setting up a linux cluster
<Jivenix> dig it: http://boise.craigslist.org/sys/136570841.html
<geneo93> Badm4n:  i haven't done anything like that for years
<Badm4n> i c
<Badm4n> :(
<Jivenix> create a cron job that copies the logs to a folder and prepends the filename with a .
<geneo93> i'm sure there is a way though
<Badm4n> so in visudo dont give them a prvillage like a rm -rf ? :D
<Jivenix> set permissions to root
<Jivenix> root group
<bubba> Badm4n, mkfs.*
<bubba> my fav dos command ? deltree /y *.*
<geneo93> hehe mine is format C:
<bubba> my fav linux command? mke3fs
<Jivenix> mine is: firefox http://pron.com &
<bubba> mkreiserfs
<Badm4n> well thx all
<geneo93> yes thats better
<Badm4n> i have other question
<[aJ] > Anyone know the way to install postgresql 8.1.3?
<[aJ] > it only comes as a rpm
<bubba> you put the chicken in your throat hole.
<nox-Hand> Hello
<geneo93> Badm4n:  use alien
<pitti> [aJ] : no, it's packaged in dapper
<Badm4n> i use reiferfs as my filesystem .... if suddently my power ( electrical power ) down ... and when it back UP ... how to protect my system from crash ?
<nox-Hand> I have just installed Ubuntu on an old PC we need for a school project
<pitti> [aJ] : lord, no, please don't bother with alien
<pitti> [aJ] : postgresql-8.1 is also in breezy-backports
<bubba> Badm4n, ups
<nox-Hand> Yet when it starts the X server (gdm) the screen goes on standby. When i enter another text terminal, the screen returns
<nox-Hand> What can I do?
<Badm4n> no ups :D just in case there is no ups
<bubba> nox-Hand, weirdness... does your monitor only do vga res(640x680) ?
<geneo93> Badm4n:  i have beta oses only so i crash a lot but leave all good files on another drive
<Mabus06> I couldn't use two at once, google etc wouldn't load.
<[aJ] > pitti: where do I find backports?
<Jivenix> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Badm4n> i have hda 10 Gb ===> 1 giga for swap ....... other for \ ........... and hdb 20 gb 100% use for \home
<nox-Hand> bubba, Nope. The screen can do 1280 x 1024 / 60 Hz
<pitti> [aJ] : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe
<nox-Hand> Maybe the default setting is too high then?
<Badm4n> is that ritepartition /?
<noiesmo> hey all i am tring to install kubuntu on an intel based motherboard and it seems to be locking up on boot initiating the hotplug usb is this a known issue or just hte system if i install ubuntu it s ok any suggestions
<nox-Hand> I accidentally skipped that part of install by pressing enter instead of space to select a setting
<geneo93> root /
<Badm4n> i have hda 10 Gb ===> 1 giga for swap ....... other for / ........... and hdb 20 gb 100% use for \home
<Badm4n> is that rite ?
<Badm4n> or i need more partition ?
<noiesmo> Badm4n, its your choice man
<Madpilot> Badm4n: 9Gb for root should be more than enough
<bubba> dapper looked better on my new laptop, but breezy works better :(
<[aJ] > pitti: I added that doesn't seem to be in aptitude now
<geneo93> Badm4n:  thats fine if you have more drive left make another partion for backup
<Badm4n> maybe there is a more "good" partitiion cause i heard /var and /tmp must be in different partition
<Badm4n> allrite
<Badm4n> and ...
<pitti> [aJ] : the package is called 'postgresql-8.1'
<Badm4n> if i want to create squid/proxy... can i use that partition ? or i must have a new partition ?
<nox-Hand> Any ideas as to how I can edit the default res for gdm? I think that is where my problem lies
<bubba> how much "suck" is using i386 ubunto on a amd64 computer?
<[aJ] > pitti: thanks
<noiesmo> Badm4n, squid/proxy cache should be on seperate partition
<noiesmo> Badm4n, not essential but better performance if cache is own partition
<Badm4n> noiesmo : can you explain why that must be ?
<Badm4n> i c ic
<[aJ] > pitti: doesn't come up
<Badm4n> actually i allready masquerade my ip rule ... is that still need to use ipmassq ?
<Badm4n> actually i allready masquerade my ip rule ( using iptables )... is that still need to use ipmassq ?
<bubba> how much better does ubuntu for amd64 run than i386, on a turion 64 CPU ?
<nox-Hand> http://www.ciao.co.uk/Productinformation/Samsung_Syncmaster_750_S__5165572/pName/Samsung_Syncmaster_750_S <-- The screen I have
<nox-Hand> For this PC, that is
<[aJ] > pitti: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bubba> nox-Hand, that monitor will do 1280x1024 res... it should work fine...
<geneo93> anyone have scsi 320's
<pitti> [aJ] : did you update the index files?
<[aJ] > pitti: how?
<pitti> [aJ] : it's archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<pitti> [aJ] : not just a.u.com
<nox-Hand> bubba, Well, it does not. :(
<nox-Hand> So, does anyone know how I can change it?
<[aJ] > pitti: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe  <--- what I have in /etc/apt/source.list
<apt514> what's better totom-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<nox-Hand> And I cannot write to xorg.conf either. It is restricted.
<geneo93> sudo
<[aJ] > pitti: n/m fixed it w/ a apt-get update
<pitti> [aJ] : ah :)
<llukax> hey has anyone got libfst working?
<llukax> :/
<pitti> [aJ] : that's what I meant with redownload indices
<bubba> nox-Hand,  you need to run as root (use sudo)
<Jivenix> is it possible to use openMosix with ubuntu?
<[aJ] > pitti: by chance you know about installing mysql 5?
<nox-Hand> bubba, Yep. I am used to su ;)
<nox-Hand> bubba, But what should I change in my xorg.conf?
<ba> su - root
<bubba> nox-Hand, me too, first thing i do is sudo passwd
<GeorgeAScott> anybody in here have xinerama setup?
<bubba> nox-Hand, i have no idea.
<nox-Hand> bubba, OK
<Mantice> Bubba's still here
<Mantice> Guss what
<pitti> [aJ] : not really, I'm the postgresql pakcage maintainer :)
<geneo93> nox-Hand:  you can do that too but be careful sudo passwd root
<bubba> nox-Hand, you didnt have this issue when you installed ?
<nox-Hand> bubba, Have what issue?
<Mantice> It found the hard drive YAY it was connected to the wrong IDE slot apparently hard drives should be in IDE 1
<Mantice> But Now Ive got another error :(
<llukax> hey does wine work on powerpcs yet?
<bubba> with it bringing up a gui
<geneo93> Mantice:  mines in both
<GeorgeAScott> nox-Hand:
<Mantice> What wat does it mean by initrd-tools package
<bubba> nox-Hand, or are you running the live cd ?
<[aJ] > pitti: thanks. In that case when will there be a 8.1.3 package?
<Mantice> Error returned initrd-tools package
<Morg> Anyone know of something like DVD Shrink for Linux?
<pitti> [aJ] : in dapper there is
<Morg> To make backups easy?
<pitti> [aJ] : backporting to breezy is currently not easy due to the soyuz transition
<GeorgeAScott> er... i think you can go to system/pref and screen resoluton... at the bottom there's a box to check to make it the default
<pitti> [aJ] : as soon as it works again, I'll ask for a backport
<nox-Hand> bubba, No, I just installed it. I have had it on another PC before, yet this is a school PC we are using for a project
<[aJ] > pitti: Is there an easy way to upgrade to dapper via internet?
<[aJ] > pitti: I just did a fresh install of badger
<[aJ] > err breezy
<pitti> [aJ] : dapper is not stable yet
<bubba> 1/2 way through the install, it reboots into a gui, and finishes the install... did that happen or not?
<bubba> nox-Hand, ^^^
<Mantice> When I was installing Ubuntu it said Error returned initrd-tools package check target/var/log/bootstrap.log :(
<geneo93> [aJ] : you can just change all the breezys to dapper if you what to take the chance
<nox-Hand> bubba, Well, sorta
<bubba> Mantice, bummer...
<nox-Hand> But that was not X
<bitox> where does it store the downloaded files from the add/remove application?
<nox-Hand> BBL, gotta go class
<Mantice> What does that mean :/
<Mantice> It happend when I was afk so i tryed again
<Mantice> and when im picking a amd 64 bit kernal it says the same thing :(
<Mantice> bad dvd?
<geneo93> could be
<geneo93> check the md5sums ???
<bubba> well... initrd is the boot up sequence, w/out it, your not getting far :(
<cyblivious> i'm kinda tired of these linux games, penguins and all. what games can you suggest guys?
<nomike> hi
<bubba> Mantice, could be... my old laptop reliably makes non usable ubuntu disks :(
<geneo93> cyblivious:  freecraft
<Madpilot> cyblivious: Enemy Territory?
<cyblivious> is there a sweet MMORPG for linux out there?
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> I just got a stack of SDKs so :P
<nomike> I know from gentoo linux that there exists some file like /etc/init.d/local where you could put in commands which get executed at the end of system startup. Is there uch a file in ubuntu?
<cyblivious> Enemy Territory?
<Mantice> how do i MD5 check sum in windoes
<Madpilot> cyblivious: 3d FPS - about as far from penguins as you can get :P
<nomike> Mantice: download md5.exe (google) or cygwin
<calamari> I have a couple of commands that I'd like to run during boot (creating a /dev/dvd link, setting xv brightness).  Where is the best place for these?
<cyblivious> great. where can i get it?
<Psykus> hey, I was in here earlier, having crashing problems with gnome/ubuntu
<nomike> calamari: i'm looking fot the same...
<Madpilot> cyblivious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<calamari> nomike: yeah hehe :)
<nomike> normaly /etc/init.d/local or something similar but not in ubuntu as it looks like...
<cyblivious> thanks. how about nice RPGs?
<Psykus> was running top when it started happening again (parts of the screen not refreshing properly), and when I looked into that terminal window, no app was taking up an abnormal amount of memory...a few seconds later ubuntu just freezes completely and I had to reboot
<apt514> i installed dvdauthor but doesn'tload?
<geneo93> Psykus:  how much ram and did you do memory cjeck
<Psykus> seems to only happen when i'm running a certain combination of apps, since I was running it for a couple of hours just fine, but when i got back on it, and started launching different apps, it did it again
<Psykus> 1 GB of RAM
<llukax> hey im having trouble compiling something, would someone mind helping me figure out how?
<llukax> i get this error configure: error: Library requirements (jack >= 0.91.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<calamari> nomike: maybe we can create a file inside /etc/rcS.d/
<Badm4n> actually i allready masquerade my ip rule ( using iptables )... is that still need to use ipmassq ?
<llukax> but my version of jack is updated
<Mantice> ubuntu 64 is ok apparently
<Mantice> big green
<geneo93> Psykus:  can you see anything in xsession errors
<Mantice> nero burn time
<Mantice> in stead of alchoal 120 %
<Psykus> where would those be located?
<geneo93> home dir
<geneo93> unhide them
<bubba> Mantice, is it? im using i386 on my brand new laptop, because i cant get a lot of programs i use.
<Psykus> i notice that if I kill the GUI right after it starts happening, I can start it back up with startx and continue working just fine
<Psykus> k, one sec
<Mantice> Go my Samsug dvd writer write like you never have before!
<Mantice> 16x slow enough for a good burn!?
<Psykus> yes, there's a good deal of stuff in there, one sec, i'll put it on a pastebin
<bubba> seriously, when i got it I was thinking, cook, now i can try the new ubuntu 64 :)
<geneo93> Mantice:  was it bad
<[aJ] > does ubuntu use glibc-2.2 or 2.3
<Mantice> big green
<Mantice> 16 slow enough burn for ok ?
<Mantice> it was ok check sum pass
<bubba>  I meant to say :seriously, when i got the new laptop I was thinking, cool, now i can try the new ubuntu 64 :)
<Mantice> :) Im about to try it before you
<geneo93> Mantice:  i use 8x for dvd and 16 for cdr
<Mantice> ok 16 it is
<Psykus> geneo93, http://www.pastebin.com/569927
<Mabus06> Why does my terminal take like a minute to open?
<Mantice> And then ill be in 1337 ubuntu right
<geneo93> Mantice:  did the iso check good
<Mantice> Yeah
<geneo93> cool
<bubba> Mantice, H4><0r
<apt514> Mantice right click the top panel and add command line
<Mantice> lol
<Mantice> Right click what ???
<Mantice> Im in windows
<apt514> the top panel
<geneo93> hehe
<calamari> hmm which is normal startup.. rc2 rc3, etc ?
<Mantice> I used md5summer.exe
<Psykus> geneo93, any clue from looking at the pastebin?
<bubba> whats /var/local good for ?
<geneo93> still looking
<Psykus> k
<cyblivious> is there a way to convert my linux file system from one file system format to another without losing the data?
<Mantice> 65%
<bubba> cyblivious, sometimes.
<Mabus06> On a fresh install, is apache already installed?
<cyblivious> sometimes?
<Mantice> I thought Converting file systems was dodgy
<bubba> Mabus06, http://localhost
<calamari> ahh default is rc2
<Mantice> 100%
<Mabus06> bubba, thanks
<rapha> Hi all!
<calamari> nomike: still there?
<GeorgeAScott> will this work for a xorg.conf for two monitors?
<bubba> Mantice, changing filesystems can be... but if your just adding a journal... thats pretty easy.
<GeorgeAScott> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9240
<cyblivious> so, i have no choice but to lose my data when changing file systems?
<geneo93> Psykus:  looks like printer is not set up
<cyblivious> so, i have no choice but but to lose my data when changing file systems?
<rapha> I need a Ubuntu 5.10 PPC install CD, but cdimage.ubuntulinux.org has only DVDs nowadays it seems... can somebody come to rescue?
<Psykus> geneo93, I don't have a printer? o_0
<geneo93> hehe
<Psykus> well, there's one on another computer on the network, but I don't see how linux would be freaking out over it
<geneo93> is ther one on network Psykus
<Mantice> Nero just said its fine
<Psykus> ^
<geneo93> yup it is
<Lapa> anyone here knows how to get a simple upload/download monitor to gnome panel?
<Madpilot> rapha: check here - there are still CD ISOs: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<geneo93>  gnome-cups-icon:9601): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<Psykus> hrm
<calamari> nomike: rebooting to test out what I have done, brb
<Psykus> so, how to stop it from freaking out? i don't really plan on printing from this machine
<geneo93> Psykus:  174 times its repeated
<Psykus> uninstall cups?
<geneo93> Psykus:  not really sure but maybe you could remove cups
<st-john> rtb
<geneo93> or the daimon
<st-john> can i help for loading games & music.I'm in lowid
<Psykus> so just go into synaptic and uninstall everything with "cups" in the name?
<amd> bonjour
<concept10> offtopic: any one here listen to Fallout Boy?
<Psykus> actually, no, the first cups package I marked for uninstallation said that it was going to remove gnome as well :|
<concept10> I was wondering what genre of music that is
<GeorgeAScott> how do i retireve a backup copy of xorg.conf?  i have a feeling the new one isn't going to work
<GeorgeAScott> concept10: I would say it is indie punk rock
<concept10> GeorgeAScott, hmmm, okay
<GeorgeAScott> but i don't listen to it.  so i don't know for sure
<geneo93> Psykus:  looks like in /etc/initd/network it could be shut off
<apt514> can i use hdparm to enable dma on the dvd drive?
<Mabus06> Where is /apache2-default by default?
<bubba> GeorgeAScott, cp /etc/X/xorg.conf /home/username here
<Psykus> geneo93, just did a search for "cups" in that file, no results
<nomike> calamari: I found the solution for you!
<GeorgeAScott> thanks
<nomike> calamari: are you still there?
<kos> how can i have every application show in the task bar regardless of which workspace its on?
<bubba> apt514,  hdparm -d1 /dev/<devicename>
<geneo93> Psykus:  look for devices or printer
<Oli> in which file I should set export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib.... that it fits for _all_ user, /etc/profile?
<[aJ] > How do you make a server start at boot like mysql?
<[aJ] > I copied the need file to /etc/init.d/
<Psykus> yeah, not finding anything :|
<[aJ] > I know I got to make a link in /etc/rc5.d/ but is there some special naming convention
<bliss> hello all
<geneo93> Psykus:  leme look at mine again
<st-john> He boys & girls,do you speak french sometimes
<Oli> Non!
<Oli> Jamais!
<Mabus06> !fr
<bubba> helllooooo bliss :)
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<bliss> bubba hello
<bubba> I'll be seeing you shortly... its near my bed time :)
<bubba> blissful slumber :) best part of my day :)
<geneo93>  status)
<geneo93> 	gprintf "Configured devices:\n"
<geneo93> 	echo lo $interfaces
<geneo93> 	gprintf "Currently active devices:\n"
<geneo93> 	echo `/sbin/ip -o link show | awk -F ": " '/UP>/ { print $2 }'`
<geneo93> sorry
<bliss> is a way to connect from a windows box to my box useing putty to use the line user@mydomain.net and how can I check that my domain/names have been set up correctly
<mesa> need some help
<bliss> bubba yep sure is
<geneo93> Psykus:  you see that
<wrnmic002> hi
<topyli> bliss: that's what we all do. what is the problem?
<wrnmic002> 
<wrnmic002> 
<wrnmic002> 
<wrnmic002> 
<wrnmic002> 
<wrnmic002> 
<nyrmic002> u full of nonsense
<wrnmic002> lol
<nyrmic002> ok
<Chousuke> :P
<topyli> stop it please
<Psykus> hrm, not finding the word "print" either, what line number does that start on?
<mesa> hello? where can i get help with ubuntu?
<Morg> I'm looking for a way to do Remote Desktop in Ubuntu without the slow responsiveness of VNC. I know about X-Win32 and Exceed. Is there a way to do it with Cygwin or anything else?
<wrnmic002> vladmir is a noob
<nyrmic002> im laughing out loud too
<mtxvla001> waaat
<mesa> hello? where can i get help with ubuntu?
<Chousuke> mesa: here. :P
<wrnmic002> is this the uct server?
<Chousuke> mesa: just ask a question.
<p0windah> Morg: nxserver
<mtxvla001> have no idea
<bliss> topyliwell I have useing putty from work and cannot get a connection I just type in to putty my static ip or domain name and I cannot connect
<nyrmic002> come ask Mike here
<geneo93> Psykus:  342
<mesa> ok, how do i install a rpm package on ubuntu?
<Chousuke> mesa: you don't ;P
<nyrmic002> get the dics first
<wrnmic002> type in install-rpm
<makhou> hi
<wrnmic002> sup
<Morg> p0windah: Is that something Cygwin-related?
<Mabus06> mesa, get alien ('sudo apt-get install alien')
<Chousuke> mesa: are you sure there's no .debs available?
<topyli> bliss: putty is pretty simple. i guess it's a problem on your server side
<Psykus> yeah, mine ends on line 146, and I made sure I was viewing "/etc/init.d/networking"
<makhou> hi
<nyrmic002> hi 2 u too
<Chousuke> mesa: because using alien isn't really recommended. :/
<geneo93> Psykus:  *gprintf*
<nicholas> i have installed amule ,but how to associate amule with EDK2 links ?
<mesa> can u tell me how do i get the internet up n runing on ubuntu im using windows coz my internet is not running on ubuntu
<p0windah> Morg: similar to vnc, except muct more responsive and uses less bandwidth
<babo> Hi guys, this script isn't working for me ... it just reads filenames as opposed to file contents ... it's strange   -        find . -type f | while read f ; do echo "$f" ; done   anyone have any ideas ... and yes I have read man find
<StarQuake> how do i change the language for the current user?
<makhou> how r u
<mesa> can u tell me how do i get the internet up n runing on ubuntu im using windows coz my internet is not running on ubuntu
<bliss> topyli how do I know or check its set up correct other than port and firewall
<mtxvla001> hi
<Morg> p0windah: I'd prefer something free/open-source. Is FreeNX any good?
<Psykus> geneo93: nope, not finding that either, I searched for print earlier
<st-john> I'm not french & englishman.sorry.see you later
<nicholas> need i install firefox 1.5 to solve it ?
<p0windah> Morg: yes, the freenx stuff is workable
<topyli> bliss: paste your /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the pastebin, and let's have a look
<mesa> can u tell me how do i get the internet up n runing on ubuntu im using windows coz my internet is not running on ubuntu
<Morg> p0windah: I'm only seeing the server. Is there free client?
<bliss> topyli how do I put the syntax user@mydomin.net into putty
<geneo93> Psykus:  i'm using short cut there so it may be in different dir then
<Psykus> oh
<Psykus> hrm
<mesa> i am downloading a .bin can i install that?
<p0windah> Morg: there is, yeah. check seveas repository
<topyli> bliss: putty will ask for your username if you don't provide it in the first place
<geneo93> Psykus:  this aint ubuntu
<bliss> topyli whats the url for pastebin I have forgotten
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Psykus> what do you mean?
<pansonic> i have just installed fluxbox... how do i disable the other desktop manager
<topyli> bliss:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , it's in the channel topic :)
<geneo93> i'm looking at ubuntu drive through another linux
<Psykus> oh
<topyli> bliss: i'm going for smokes, will be back
<eli> hey everyone, any xgl compiz users in here?
<TrickyPhillips> I'm ashamed to ask such a ridiculous question, but how can I partition my main hard drive? I'm not supposed to partition a mounted hard drive, and I can't unmount the hard drive which Ubuntu is running on. Is partitioning from a Live CD my only option?
<Tomcat_> TrickyPhillips: If it's your root partition, you need a LiveCD, yes.
<p0windah> TrickyPhillips: dont be ashamed, at least you didnt spell "ridiculous" as "REDiculous"; like so many people do these days
<xerophyte> any  what is the different between cyrus-sasl and courier-authlib??
<TrickyPhillips> Haha.
<TrickyPhillips> All right, thank you Tomcat_.
<eli> no xgl users... bummer
<Psykus> so, anyone else know how I can disable cups? it's freaking out and crashing gnome
<bubba> nuke-u-lar
<Mabus06> nickroberts.zapto.org
<Mabus06> Someone go there and tell me what they get please.
<bliss> topyli I will pate it you can look
<mesa> hello i have a big problem here
<topyli> bliss: ok
<mesa> will someone plz help me
<eli> Mabus06 : nothing pops up for me on the link
<Psykus> mesa, just ask
<elkbuntu> Mabus06, yeah, i'm with eli on this... not working
<[aJ] > What about using alien for MySQL 5? anyone done it?
<Mabus06> Thanks.
<elkbuntu> Mabus06, i take it this is a home webserver you were trying?
<bubba> around here its only rude to ask, if your asking if its ok to ask.
<mesa> how do i use the internet on ubuntu?
<Mabus06> elkbuntu, yeah, just a stupid sample index.html file though
<bubba> LOL!
<Al-Daja> how can i change a text file that's only for read to normal file that i change
<Mabus06> elkbuntu, localhost works for me
<elkbuntu> bubba, or if you ask asl, or certain physical properties of an individual
<mesa> hello?
<Morg> mesa: Are you using Ubuntu right now?
<elkbuntu> mabus well it's probably not your firewall.. have you got no-ip updater installed?
<Mabus06> elkbuntu, my router has a ddns thing built into it
<elkbuntu> err, that was to Mabus06
<elkbuntu> err... and it tells no-ip on a regular basis, and is compatible with them?
<Mabus06> It was before, at least. I used to use that same hostname for freeciv servers all the time.
<elkbuntu> Mabus06, go log into no-ip and tell me if the ip address matches the address you're at
<geneo93> Psykus:  ok looking farther i found cupsys
<Mabus06> But I have reset my router since then, so maybe ther was something else.
<bubba> mesa, do you want to surf the internet using a web browser? or are you having a specific problem you could illuminate us with ?\
<elkbuntu> Mabus06, you can get the no-ip updater through repos, and it runs automatically. no harm having updater redundancy
<mesa> i want to browse the internet but i cannot get it to connect from linux its working on ubuntu
<mesa> not ubuntu windows sorry
<[aJ] > Is it ok to use debian backports w/ ubuntu
<Morg> mesa: Are you using Ubuntu right now?
<Morg> mesa: Or are you in Windows or another operating system?
<bubba> mesa, you may need to be patient here... there are probably going to be a lot of questions...
<bubba> how do you connect to the internets ? ethernet ? modem ? ...
<mesa> i have a adsl router and a lan card
<mesa> i am using windows right now
<mesa> and plz ask all u need
<bubba> mesa, ok, it sounds like your using an ethernet controller to conenct  the internets (via adsl router).
<mesa> yes
<nathanj> anyone know a prog that will disable 1 rss feed on ya desktop in just text>
<Mabus07> elkbuntu, could it be a port forwarding thing?
<Morg> mesa: Windows XP?
<Psykus> geneo93: found cupsys in that file you mean?
<bliss> toypli ok its in the paste bin
<mesa> yes windows xp
<bubba> you will want to make sure your cables are all connected right, if it works with windows, its right...
<Morg> Go to Control Panel
<elkbuntu> Mabus07, lets take this to private convo
<geneo93> Psykus:  no in etc
<topyli> bliss: please provide a direct URL
<Morg> mesa: Control Panel > Network Connections
<Psykus> ah ok, one sec
<mesa> k
<Morg> mesa: Right click on your LAN connection, click Properties
<Morg> mesa: You should see a list of protocols. Select TCP/IP and click Properties
<mesa> next
<Psykus> geneo93, found cups folder, what do I need to open in there?
<wewrrss> is there a way to NOT use the sudo in ubuntu ??
<topyli> bliss: never mind, i found it
<mesa> next
<geneo93> cups or cupsys
<bubba> wewrrss, yes.
<Psykus> /etc/cups/
<mesa> bubba?
<guillem101> I'have some computers with dynamic ip at a local network... is there any simmilar to "dyndns" but for local networks?
<wewrrss> how ?
<Morg> mesa: Then, is it set up automatically or are there numbers in there?
<geneo93> hmm see i have no cups but this is ubuntu
<geneo93> but dapperdrake
<mesa> everything is automatic
<bubba> wewrrss, create a root accout by changing root passwd (sudo passwd), and login as root.
<Jivenix> !openmosix
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<virogenesis> root = bad
<Morg> mesa: OK, Ubuntu should connect to the Internet automatically, then.
<wewrrss> default root password in ubuntu is ??
<geneo93> sudo passwd root
<Jivenix> your own password
<bubba> virogenesis, root==god, so you say root==bad==god   :(
<Morg> wewrrss: There is no root password by default
<mesa> i shud tell u a frnd once gave me some valuse to enter when i had mandarke and it worked i created a new connection and entered those valus in the designated feilds and i t was running
<virogenesis> god is bad bubba
<Chousuke> bubba: logging in as root is bad on ubuntu
<Chousuke> bubba: you should use sudo
<bubba> geneo93, you dont need to specify root with sudo.
<Chousuke> for longer sessions, by all means use sudo -i
<geneo93> you guys are chickens
<topyli> bliss: your sshd_config looks just fine. does /var/log/auth.log contain errors from your putty login attempts?
<mesa> it shud but it is not
<Morg> mesa: Well, we can't debug if you're still in Windows.
<bubba> Chousuke, oh, how so ? hows is doing something as root in ubuntu different than doing something as root in slackware?
<wewrrss> I KNOW IT IS BAD, to use root, sudo is better, that`s nt the point
<mesa> and how do i install a rpm package and kde on ubuntu?
<topyli> bliss: of course, your port 22 is open too?
<Chousuke> bubba: not really. sudo is just preferred.
<Seveas> mesa, rpm: avoid it, kde: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bubba> Chousuke, oh, how so ? hows is doing something as root in ubuntu different than doing something as root in slackware?
<mesa> but if i use ubuntu we cant debug atall
<Ng> read that
<virogenesis> mesa you use alien to convert the package over from rpm to deb
<geneo93> its just to protect newbies from likking their system
<Chousuke> bubba: it guarantees you don't forget yourself logged in as root
<kos> bye ubuntu
<mesa> what is deb?
<kos> see you in a years time
<mesa> sory im new to computing
<guillem101> mesa, deb is simmilar to rpm
<Seveas> mesa, deb is the native package format for debian and ubuntu
<Seveas> it's quite superior to rpm
<mesa> and wot du i du frm there?
<Chousuke> bubba: it also means that you don't have an easily guessable admin username
<bubba> Chousuke, thanks, i have a problem with that... ive run with scissors for days....
<guillem101> mesa, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Chousuke> bubba: and it's way easier to use sudo than to login as root all the time .)
<Seveas> Chousuke, well...
<Seveas> Chousuke, default username is ubuntu and quite a few newbies don't change that 
<bubba> Chousuke, not all the time, or he wouldnt have asked.
<Chousuke> Seveas: erh. ok. don't use that smiley.
<Chousuke> bubba: sudo gives you all that root login does and more
<geneo93> Psykus:  whats cups have in it
<Mabus06> Chousuke, more?
<Chousuke> you don't really benefit from having root login over sudo
<Unicorn_Giggles> Seveas, how did you do that smiley?
<bubba> Chousuke, cool, what can sudo do that root account cant do ?
<Seveas> Mabus06, sudo can do more fine-grained authenticatin
<Chousuke> Mabus06: more fine-grained control of root rights.
<Seveas> Unicorn_Giggles, like this: 
<guillem101> Seveas, how did you do that smiley? (mee too!)
<Mabus06> fine-grained?
<elkbuntu> bubba, prevent you from accidentally making silly mistakes
<Seveas> Mabus06, man sudoers
<geneo93> Chousuke:  sure you do if you have lots of admin to do
<learner_learner> anyone using Enlightenment (E17)?
<Chousuke> bubba: you can for example give a user only rights to do something specific as root
<mesa> how do i install a tar.bz2 file?
<Unicorn_Giggles> lol, whats the character code for it?
<bubba> elkbuntu, so, if i do sudo rm -rf / it wont wipe my system out ?
<Seveas> geneo93, indeed, on a 'normal' system it's kind of a moot point
<Ng> grr
<Psykus> geneo93, http://www.pastebin.com/569971
<guillem101> Seveas, I guess it is a japanese character ....
<topyli> mesa: you don't. it's just a package like a zip file on windows
<Seveas> mesa, probably by compiling - as newbie you should try and avoid that fir the first few weeks and familirize yourself with the system
<Chousuke> bubba: I think you can prevent that by configuring sudo
<bubba> how does sudo prevent an idiot from being an idiot ?
<elkbuntu> bubba, i would presume not, but im not going to test the theory
<learner_learner> I installed E17 from cvs, but when I try to log into , it's showing Xsession: unable to launch. "/opt/e17/bin/enlightenment" not found
<Mabus06> Mesa, that is the equivalent of a zip file... you have to extract it
<Seveas> bubba, nothing can prevent that..
<Chousuke> bubba: it'd be a bit stupid though .P
<guillem101> very smart 
<geneo93> Seveas:  things are constantly changing here so i leave root terminal open 90% of the time
<mesa> i extract it and then?
<Mabus06> Make a program idiot proof; god will design a better idiot.
<Seveas> geneo93, now THAT is a bad thing
<mesa> actually i am told to install alien and it is in .tar.bz2 format
<Chousuke> sudo is just so much more convenient to me ;P
<geneo93> hey i'm all alone
<topyli> Mabus06: yes :)
<Mabus06> mesa, why did you download alien?
<preglow> is there a pre-compiled version of the low-latency 2.6 kernel for breezy somewhere around? i've tried compiling it myself, but i just can't make it boot completely
<Mabus06> Just 'sudo apt-get install alien'
<Chousuke> su -c "whatever" is not so easy as sudo whatever
<bubba> Chousuke, thats cool.
<virogenesis> mesa you trying to install anything?
<geneo93> Chousuke:  after you type suso 400-500 times it gets sickening
<Mabus06> No need to search for and download files, extract them, and install them. Forget all you know about windows.
<Chousuke> geneo93: you do sudo -i then
<elkbuntu> geneo93, and makes you typo it
<mesa> coz i was told to use alien to install a deb from a rpm
<Mabus06> mesa, I was the one who told you to get alien
<Chousuke> geneo93: that does the same as "su"
<Chousuke> geneo93: only with sudo
<mesa> ok
<mesa> sorry
<Mabus06> but type 'sudo apt-get install alien', that will install alien.. no need to download the source code or whatever you downloaded
<virogenesis> well you can you use apt-get install alien then
<geneo93> Chousuke:  i like power
<Chousuke> it even gives you the root# prompt
<virogenesis> Mabus06,  you beat me to it
<Chousuke> what else do you want=
<geneo93> and my owrd is final
<Chousuke> geneo93: it gives you all the power :P
<geneo93> yes
<mesa> actually thats the prob i dont have internet on ubuntu im using windws and will install onl linux after reebooting
<Mabus06> Is there a way to keep the regular sudo setup going through expert installl? It makes me set a root password.
<bliss> topyli port open and forwareded but in the file I pasted there is a # neext to the first line which indicates what port number ie 22
<mesa> hello? mabus06?
<Mabus06> yes?
<Mabus06> You don't have the internet? How did you get alien, then?
<virogenesis> hes on windows now
<sinaduel> Is there a PS2 Emulator for linux?
<p0windah> install CD per-chance ?
<Mabus06> What about the internet is not working?
<topyli> bliss: that's wrong, but the file you pasted on the pastebin has the line uncommented
<Mabus06> sinaduel, yes
<geneo93> expert install
<sinaduel> what's it called?
<Mabus06> sinaduel, but no ps2 emulators, windows or linux will play commercial games
<mesa> i cant get the web to work on ubuntu
<Mabus06> mesa, how do you normally connect to the internet?
<virogenesis> what nic you got mesa ?
<sinaduel> Thanks
<mesa> i have to use windows
<bubba> mesa, didnt you get that ethernet card up and working?
<Mabus06> mesa, ethernet? wireless?
<mesa> yes i did
<Mabus06> 56k modem?
<mesa> ethernet card
<Mabus06> To a router, I assume?
<eli> anyone attempted to try and make compiz work in dapper here?
<virogenesis> yes eli i had it working
<Mabus06> Anyway, just go to system > administration > networking
<mesa> how do i create an internet conn. on ubu  like on windows
<iBalo> eli, that's kind of a runing gag
<concept10> eli, i have it works
<eli> is it worth it check out?
<topyli> bliss: how about, you just try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server" and make sure it's enabled right
<geneo93> eli try #ubuntu+1
<Mantice> Hey guys
<Mantice> Every thing is pefect now
<mesa> im on windows now
<eli> geneo93 , how do i get to that channel on xchat? im a bit of noob with xchat
<concept10> eli, look on the ubuntu wiki for xgl
<Mantice> Only I got confused about my username and i dont know if its in caps or not
<topyli> Mantice: backup time! :)
<bubba> bliss, do you have to login to your isp or something?? or is it just a tcp/ip ethernet connection ?
<eli> i tried that concept10 , with no luck
<Mantice> so what the root password lol
<geneo93> duh /join #ubuntu+1
<eli> having a problem with compiz.real
<topyli> Mantice: there is none
<concept10> eli->/join #ubuntu+1
<iBalo> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Mantice> so i just type in root
<topyli> Mantice: no, root logins are simply disabled. you use sudo
<bubba> Mantice, did you install amd64 ubuntu ?
<Mantice> yeah
<Mantice> looks good
<eli> concept10, geneo93, iBalo, virogenises thanks for the help
<Mantice> only i cant login because i dont know what my user name is
<bubba> im jealous :(
<Mantice> and i think one of the things is caps
<InnerFIRE> how do i use hotway?
<Mantice> and i dont know if i left caps lock on for my password
<bliss> topyli/bubba I have ehternet through a router see paste bin for netstat -tln notice two heading one for domain and one for local host
<virogenesis> np eli
<bimberi> Mantice: you can't log into root.  You can boot into recovery mode (on the boot menu) and check what the username is there with 'ls /home'
<virogenesis> eli,  there is a howto thread on the thread its a sticky
<Mantice> ok thx brb
<[aJ] > How do you install mysql 4.1 I've only got the option to install 4.0
<topyli> bliss: that looks good too
<concept10> Does any one here use the Deskbar gnome-applet?  I wondering if it keeps accessing the disk or not
<eli> virogenesis , i tried both things, but still having a problem. compiz does not want to show up in gconf-editor and compiz does not want start
<topyli> bliss: are you sure your isp isn't blocking the port or something?
<topyli> bliss: let me try and ping you to see if your host is reachable
<bimberi> [aJ] : there's a package called mysql-server-4.1 (in the universe repository)
<topyli> bliss: don't worry, i can't log in :)
<fm> hi
<bliss> topyli why two headings one for local host and one for domain
<gundu> hi
<bubba> well... im outie... 'nite all...
<geneo93> nite
<Al-Daja> how can i change a text file that's only for read to normal file that i change
<topyli> bliss: hm. do you have a local network there?
<[aJ] > bimberi: what's the universe repository?
<[aJ] > !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gundu> installed with apt-get kde but how can I replace now gnome with kde (without removing gnome)
<spawny> Hello all. Can someone help me with this: sometimes (when I use firefox, amarok, anjunta or anything basically) my screen will go white everywhere except for the toolbars; when i move my mouse around some part will reappear (cliacable parts) but most of the screen stays white so i have to log-out and then back in and it works fine again
<fm> in the mini-commander from gnome, what is the name of the variable holding the content of the command field ?
<bimberi> [aJ] : self service :)
<[aJ] > bimberi: :) I've been around the block a few times
<bimberi> [aJ] : :)
<bimberi> Al-Daja: chmod +w <file>
<bliss> topyli there is a range of IPs but they are not set/allocated only one ip
<geneo93> gundu:  you need to log out then choose system
<fm> I mean I have a "pattern" and "command" field, what to put in the command field? like gnome-open $command ..
<gundu> and how can I choose that kde should be started on startup ?
<spawny> Hello all. Can someone help me with this: sometimes (when I use firefox, amarok, anjunta or anything basically) my screen will go white everywhere except for the toolbars; when i move my mouse around some part will reappear (cliacable parts) but most of the screen stays white so i have to log-out and then back in and it works fine again
<topyli> bliss: sounds a bit complex for me :(
<bliss> topyli --did the ping work
<stoned> everytime I try to play a .wmv file mplayer/other players crash.  I have w32codecs installed
<topyli> bliss: i don't have your network address yet :)
<bimberi> gundu: you can choose kde from session menu when you log in, or do you mean start kdm at startup instead of gdm?
<bliss> topyli do a trace to 4096.net
<topyli> ok
<fm> What is the synthax of a command in the gnome command line panel applet please ??
<fm> can't find no doc
<gundu> yes
<geneo93> if he installed kde only it wont take out gdm
<gundu> bimberi, yes
<bimberi> gundu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<InnerFIRE> does anyone use gotmail or hotway?
<geneo93> no
<gundu> ok
<InnerFIRE> hotsmtp?
<Psykus> argg...cups is going on a gnome crashing rampage again
<geneo93> i doubt if he has kdm
<Psykus> if I kill the GUI fast enough, I can prevent it from freezing the whole system, but it's starting to get annoying
<nelposto> hey people .. i've a question - I just today reinstalled ubuntu, and i did so at a place where i needed a proxy .. but I'm not normally using that proxy, and now that i'm home again, unfortunately the http proxy has been set somewhere so that every time i start up have to disable it ... any ideas where i'll find it?
<bimberi> geneo93: we'll know soon enough :)
<geneo93> Psykus:  kill the other box
<Psykus> or just unshare the printer?
<geneo93> bimberi:  i made that mistake already
<bimberi> nelposto: System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy ?
<geneo93> but i think a root is in order
<evils> hi all
<topyli> bliss: i can ping you but your ssh server is not responding. strange
<nelposto> bimberi: i hadn't checked it .. but it all seems normal
<bliss> topyli ok that is strange
<nelposto> bimberi .. i have already turned off http_proxy through the terminal on this boot
<bliss> topyli can you do a trace route
<geneo93> wish i could get 18 yrold proxy to replace wife
<bimberi> nelposto: in /etc/profile ?
<bliss> topyli does it time out?
<nelposto> bimberi .. nope .. is there somewhere i can put " http_proxy="" " and have it run that every time i boot?
<bliss> topyli  did yousay that my ssd_config looked ok
<topyli> bliss: a trace works ok, but the server doesn't respond (like, ask for a password or anything)
<topyli> bliss: maybe it's not running :)
<bliss> topyli how to check
<Badm4n> actually i allready masquerade my ip rule ( using iptables )... is that still need to use ipmassq ?
<InnerFIRE> can anyone answer my question about hotway?
<topyli> bliss: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Psykus> ok, the printer is unshared now, shouldn't be causing any problems with gnome now, in theory
<bliss> topyli ok its been restarted
<InnerFIRE> useless
<geneo93> Psykus:  may need reboot
<Psykus> geneo93, and as soon as I say that, it goes kaput
<bimberi> nelposto: i ran 'sudo grep -r http_proxy /etc/*' and got a few hits, you could check through those
<Psykus> the host box for the printer?
<geneo93> no your
<geneo93> s
<topyli> bliss: again, ping works but ssh doesn't
<bliss> topyli you said before ---bliss: how about, you just try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server" and make sure it's enabled righ
<topyli> bliss: yes
<bliss> topyli but you did look at sshd_config thats ok --yes
<stoned> whoever made the w32/mplayer packages is an idiot.  j/k.  mplayer is configured to look for binary w32codecs in /usr/lib/win32 while the w32codecs package installs the codecs/dlls in /usr/lib/codecs
<topyli> bliss: seems good to me, similar to mine
<bimberi> nelposto: wrt your question, you could try adding "export http_proxy=" to bash.bashrc (i'm not sure it'll work though)
<Psykus> ugh, whoever handles making the bootable CDs for ubuntu should really adopt the whole "Press any key to boot from CD" once a CD is booted, I keep leaving my ubuntu CD in the drive, and it will boot off of that instead of going to my bootloader
<bliss> topyliand we know fro netstat -tld thats going out and in ok --yes
<topyli> yes
<geneo93> Psykus:  suse works that way
<mesa> im back and my prob still aint over
<bliss> topyli ---port 22 is open --yes
<topyli> bliss: i'm running out of ideas :(
<nelposto> bimberi: ok thanks for those suggestings .. i'll have a look now
<mesa> Mabus06?
<Mabus06> yes
<bimberi> nelposto: np :)
<mesa> nothing
<Ng> stoned: well there's no ubuntu w32codecs package, so your point is null ;)
<mesa> imean no sloution
<Mabus06> I don't know what to tell you, sorry.
<mesa> k
<bliss> topyli ---yes well weve just about done a full circle thanks for your help just a litle thing can you do a nmap on my server
<stoned> my point remains, just because it isn't officla ubuntu doesn't mitigate the fact that the maintainer of the packatge is an idiot. and no this isn't an attack on ubuntu or anything, my point remains valid, just that it isn't none of ya'lls fault
<mesa> how abt tellin me how to install kde on ubuntu coz i have the .tar.bz2 files just dunno how to install them
<stoned> ding dong wa wa wee wa
<virogenesis> atleast there won't be a need for w32 codecs in dapper
<topyli> bliss: sure. need to install it first :)
<Mabus06> mesa, I'd ask around for help with your internet problem
<bliss> topyli --thanks a bunch
<geneo93> mesa:  you dont want to do that
<stoned> mesa, www.kubuntu.org tells you how to install kde
<Mabus06> A little more signifigant than installing KDE over GNOME
<Oli> Hi, trying to install the newst .deb from skype but it needs libqt3c102-mt, I have installed the according package: libqt3-mt
<mdeboer>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY asm56k
<Oli> but dosen work
<mesa> i will but can u tell me abt that kde thingy
<Oli> mdeboer: graz ;)
<mdeboer> :-/
<geneo93> mesa:  best get iso of kubuntu
<bimberi> ubotu tell Oli about skype
<mesa> lookin
<virogenesis> mesa,  first learn to crawl before you run get your internet sorted out first what you're doing is unneeded and you'll run into problems and break shit
<bimberi> Oli: there's a problem with the skype .deb, use the one in Seveas' repositories
<Badm4n> actually i allready masquerade my ip rule ( using iptables )... is that still need to use ipmassq ?
<Oli> bimberi: oki thanlks
<frans-th> hi anyone there
<mesa> yes sir sorry
<geneo93> nope just us chickens
<bimberi> Oli: np :)
<frans-th> anyone have success seting modem in ubuntu? i did it, but how to dial it ? i dont like wvdial
<topyli> bliss: this gets more exiting. nmap thinks your host is down, but obviously it's not
<geneo93> frans-th:  pon
<virogenesis> mesa,  if you're interested in kde more than gnome you could always install kubuntu its ubuntu but with kde and kde packages instead of gnome
<mesa> but wot du i do abt my web problem then?
<frans-th> geneo93, pon? what is that
<geneo93> thats the dial command
<bliss> topyli --have you got the correct ip
<tristan> mesa, or you can have both gnome and kde
<frans-th> geneo93, is it GUI?
<mesa> but i have kubuntu 5.04 and ubunyu 5.10 thats newer
<geneo93> no
<virogenesis> mesa,  what network interface card do you have?
<frans-th> geneo93, is there a utility like kppp?
<mesa> how can i have both kde and gnome?
<geneo93> gppp used to be
<topyli> bliss: join #topyli
<frans-th> geneo93, where i can get it? no in archive
<mesa> im new plz ask in simpler terms
<tristan> mesa, if you're now running under gnome just sudo apt-get install kde
<bimberi> frans-th: System -> Administration -> Networking
<tristan> mesa, it will install kde and you can choose when launching the session if you want to use gnome or KDE
<bliss> topyli ok
<frans-th> bimberi, and?
<mesa> how?
<virogenesis> mesa the best way to install is from the repos which you'll need your internet for
<frans-th> bimberi, i got that my modem detected, but how to make it dial?
<mesa> wot r repos?
<virogenesis> otherwise you have a good chance at breaking your system
<mesa> i dont mind that
<geneo93> frans-th: activate
<tristan> mesa, are you on LAN?
<bimberi> frans-th: um, do you have a 'Modem Connection'?  if so click on properties and set it up
<frans-th> ok
<frans-th> thx\
<mesa> i think so
<frans-th> :P
<mesa> but im on win xp
<geneo93> whats that xp
<b0rnDeep> has anyone tried using xgl on breezy?
<virogenesis> repos = Repository.... its where ubuntu keeps a collection of software packages and updates
<mesa> yes xp
<geneo93> extra poop
<mesa> oh right
<tristan> mesa, you cannot install kde from ubuntu?
<virogenesis> tristan, he can not access the internet from ubuntu
<bintut> what packages do i need in order to learn how to make my own ubuntu .deb package?
<stu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<mesa> i read in a tutorial in tux mag how to install kde but it duz not appear on the left side of that synaptic manager thingy
<stu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<geneo93> stu:  wrong
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop
<virogenesis> hes using a nic with that i believe to be a adsl ethernet modem
<stu> sudo apt-get install xubuntu (for xfce)
<virogenesis> GUYS
<bintut> what packages do i need in order to learn how to make my own ubuntu .deb package?
<tristan> I had trouble to access internet and network with ubuntu. I am on a LAN. I had to put the option irqpol in the menu.lst of GRUB. Do you think it would work for him/you, mesa and virogenesis ??
<virogenesis> no pint telling him how to install kubuntu he can't acccess the net
<geneo93> virogenesis:  yes but he needs to use outside ip for domain
<mesa> i have the kubuntu 5.04 cd
<frans-th> all, anyone success make a Nokia Phone become a modem, I want to make it become fax machine
<frans-th> can help?
<virogenesis> exactly so rather than telling him how to install kde get his net up and running its more logical
<stu> frans: have a look at the nokia utils in the repo
<app_> Has  aynone tried firestarter on Breezy live? Why can it not recognize directions, all events are directions "unknown"?
<frans-th> stu, i am searching on it, but no nokia word in search
<tristan> virogenesis, do you thin the irqpol option can help?
<mesa> can u hurry up
<geneo93> virogenesis:  i was working with someone else
<mesa> i gotra go fast
<stu> frans: have you got all the repo's enabled?
<tristan> irqpoll sorry
<mesa> my brother is yellin at me
<virogenesis> i ain't sure tristan
<mesa> uh oh im dead
<MisterN> hi
<tristan> virogenesis, maybe he can give a try
<virogenesis> can you explain it to him maybe as i've never had that problem
<tristan> mesa, we will try to solve your problem of network connection under ubntu
<stu> Frans: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/55310-using-nokia-modem-under-linux.html
<virogenesis> maybe point him to a guide or something for him to print out
<tristan> mesa, join #mesa
<geneo93> tristan:  maybe his brother already killed him
<tristan> geneo93, might be true
<tristan> virogenesis, well it's not too difficult just modify menu.lst and add irqpoll in the boot options
<frans-th> stu, thx
<virogenesis> tristian he knows nothing about linux :)
<stu> frans: that might not be the ideal guide but if you google it, theres a few other guides and faqs in forums
<geneo93> dhcp sucks anyhow
<Mantice> Hello
<Mantice> Its Me
<Mantice> and im in ubuntu :P
<tristan> virogenesis, it will be OK. I don't know much too. I only know that I had the same trouble and so maybe I can solve his
<geneo93> Mantice:  nice
<virogenesis> good stuff :)
<Mantice> Wheres what's his name gone
<Mantice> Thanks
<Mantice> I wish X-Chat was more IRC like
<Mantice> mIRC like
<geneo93> Mantice:  you could use gaim
<apt514> in synaptic mark upgrades are the ones with ubuntu icons?
<Mantice> Ok thx Geno93
<Oli> bimberi: aye skype works perfect ;)
<virogenesis> Mantice,  what do you miss about mirc?
<Mantice> The layout was good
<tristan> seems mesa is dead
<geneo93> tristan:  i think so
<Mantice> So wheres the update button
<Mantice> I wana make sure my ubuntu is up to date
<apt514> Mantice kiss - keep it simple santice
<jsestri2> anyone here got any ideas for lack of mp3 playing under dapper? (besides not having the stuff on restricted formats installed)
<apt514> Mantice - real easy
<tristan> then I'll go to eat and see if he resurrects when I come back
<geneo93> Mantice:  open synaptic
<Oli> mhh i have set JAVA_HOME in my /etc/profile but only root got the env variable, after reboot, for a user I have always to source it, what is wrong?
<apt514> Mantice are you using win?
<Psykus`laptop> hey, I guess I got disconnected, what's the last message that I sent?
<Mantice> Nope
<Mantice> Im in Ubuntu :P
<apt514> 5.10?
<Mantice> I dont know im a n00b :P
<geneo93> you need to add repositories Mantice
<Mantice> Dont worry I found update button
<Mantice> System --> admin ---> Update Manager
<geneo93> but you need in settings to add a few things
<Mantice> ?
<Psykus`laptop> but, geneo93, cups is being cranky again, check this out: http://www.pastebin.com/570015
<geneo93> yeah you need synaptic first
<Mantice> Whats Synaptic
<Psykus`laptop> this is after the computer hosting the printer has been rebooted, after unsharing the printer
<apt514> Mantice - open system/admin/synpatic settings/repos/add checkmark security
<apt514> Mantice it is the package.deb gui
<bimberi> Oli: great! :)
<geneo93> Psykus in that cups file did you see check and ending with =0
<Mantice> ?
<geneo93> about the fith line
<Mantice> What type of package
<Mwafrika> Help.... i wanna move from Hoary Hedgehog to Breezy..... anyone who have done this?
<geneo93> Mantice:  it installer for all apps
<Mantice> alien is 5th line
<loz> yo wassup
<Mantice> I figuared it looks good
<geneo93> Mantice:  i'm talking to someone else
<Psykus``> ugh, disconnected again >_<
<loz> does anyone know how to use MUGEN?????????????
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> I did
<Mantice> Deb config?
<stu> Mwafrika - its dirty but goto your /etc/apt/sources.list and edit out hoary and change references to breezy then do a "sudo apt-get update" > then "sudo apt-get distro-upgrade"<I think?
<apt514> Mwafrika sure i installed 5.04 yesterday & 5.10 last night
<Psykus``> so, I need to kill cups somehow
<geneo93> Psykus did you get that last thing about the fith line in /etc/cups
<Psykus``> no, I kept getting disconnected
<gnomefreak> stu: yes thats right the only other thing is make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<concept10> stu, Mwafrika - its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mwafrika> apt514: I dont have the CD thats the problem its takes week to be shipped to Tanzania
<Mantice> Geno93 What did you want me to update there?
<geneo93> ok should be a line that has check ends with 0 change the 0 to 1
<gnomefreak> <<<missed that :(
<Psykus> this is in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ?
<concept10> Mwafrika, what kind of connection do you have?
<Mwafrika> Concept10: where do i get a breezy source list file?
<Mantice> Should I click Mark all updates?
<concept10> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Mwafrika> Concept10: LAN... not very strong
<geneo93> Mantice:  click on settings at the top and repositories then add security and updates
<apt514> Mwafrika shipit.ubuntu just came yesterday
<concept10> Mwafrika, youre not on dial up, right?
<apt514> Mantice if yougot the speed
<Mwafrika> concept10: Yes im not dialing up
<Mantice> What components ?
<concept10> !tell Mwafrika about breezy
<apt514> ciao l8r
<Mantice> How come CD Ubuntu Is allready there?
<geneo93> Mantice: ???
<Mwafrika> Concept10: Let me check it
<geneo93> uncheck it Mantice
<Mantice> Uncheck what?
<geneo93> and check all the other ones
<geneo93> the cd
<Mantice> Remove the CD Ubuntu breay badger
<geneo93> just uncheck it
<Mantice> I added the Secure updates
<Mantice> No unceck for me
<geneo93> add all them
<Alexi5> does anyone here use xfce instead of gnome on ubuntu
<geneo93> oh so used to new stuff
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: i use both
* speyer 11:00 MA IUBESTHE YUPY :)))
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> xfce seems much faster than gnome
<Mantice> Gnomes different
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: it is its alot lighter than gnome
<Psykus> all depends on what kind of system you're running it on
<geneo93> Mantice:  maybe easier to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> fluxbox is faster than both of them :)
<Mantice> I added them all
<Mantice> now what
<Alexi5> i have a celeron 2.2GHZ with 768MB RAM
<geneo93> reload
<Mwafrika> Concept10: I think it need a CD to update as per instruction of the page you gave me
<geneo93> Mantice:  reload
<Mantice> Im downloading some package information
<concept10> Mwafrika, you dont need a cd
<geneo93> yes
<Alexi5> should my system be ok for gnome
<Mantice> brb put some music on even though i dont know how :P
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: yes
<Alexi5> ok
<Mwafrika> concept10: let me read care full
<geneo93> then hit mark all updates after that completes Mantice
<gnomefreak> Alexi5: you have more ram and bigger cpu than me i run both with no issues
<Mantice> Gnome = mac ish :(
<Mantice> but im geting use to it :P
<Alexi5> ok
<Mantice> I love hide desktop buttion :P
<geneo93> Mantice:  you may want to kick around kde after
<Mantice> I would
<concept10> Mwafrika, basically all youre doing is changing where ubuntu gets its packages from hoary to breezy, then you do a update, it finds the packages and then you do apt-get dist-upgrade and it updates the entire system
<Psykus> there should be somewhere that I can just tell the cups service not to start, right, geneo93 ?
<Mantice> KDE is good :)
<Alexi5> right now kde is off my list of desktops becuase it look so ugly compared to gnome
<geneo93> Mantice:  wait till all is updated first
<Mantice> They look same
<Mantice> Whats a good mp3 player
<Mantice> xxmms
<gnomefreak> xmms is good yes
<Mantice> Rhythmbox looks retaded lol
<geneo93> Mantice:  you cant use anything right now
<Psykus> Alexi5, you can always get different themes for both KDE and Gnome
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> but gnome themes are easier to install
<Psykus> yeah
<Mwafrika> concept10: im kind of new to Linux and ubuntu.... now... how do i change repositories from Synaptic Package Manager?
<Psykus> i like gnome as well
<Mantice> How do I access other hard drives
<concept10> Mwafrika, open a terminal window and follow me
<Alexi5> let me switch back to gnome
<geneo93> Mantice:  should be in media
<Mwafrika> concept10: im on terminal window
<hit> how
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> I thought it was on mount
<hit>  how to install dapper from hard disk ?
<geneo93> no
<Mantice> its not there :(
<Mantice> Where are my hard drives kept
<[aJ] > Where can I find the bzip2 library?
<concept10> Mwafrika, ok type this : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sou<TAB>
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hit about install
<geneo93> ok look at /etc/fstab mant
<concept10> Mwafrika, <TAB> is the tab key, you need to get used to tab completion
<geneo93> Mantice:  what os you have on that thing
<Mwafrika> Ok
<Mantice> Ubuntu
<hit> ubotu: can you help me?
<ubotu> hit: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mwafrika> conept10: its has tabed to source.list file
<gnomefreak> hit: read the pm ubotu sent you
<geneo93> besides ubuntu
<concept10> Mwafrika, I know, hit enter
<Mantice> Micro$oft XPP
<concept10> Mwafrika, do you see anything in there that says something about a CD?
<Mantice> Its finished the downloading the Packages
<hit> ubotu:  ok
<ubotu> hit: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mwafrika> concept10: Yes... its has opened a course.list on text editor
<Mantice> Oooh New Updates Avialiabe :P
<geneo93> ok take a look in /etc/fstab and see if d=hda1 is mounted
<colm> hit, ubotu is a bot
<concept10> Mwafrika, you want to open /etc/apt/sources.list
<jose> ola alguien de espaa?????? ke me avra privado
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mantice> I dont got a fstab
<hit> colm:  ...
<jose> ola alguien de espaa?????? ke me avra privado
<concept10> Mwafrika, you meant sources.list right?
<geneo93> Mantice:  its towards bottom
<Mwafrika> concept10: after the command you gave me.... it finaly opened a sources.list file
<geneo93> just a file Mantice
<Psykus> geneo93, I killed the cupsd process, should it give me any trouble now?
<^neotron^> server/irc/07
<concept10> Mwafrika, okay, do you see anything about a CD in there?
<Mantice> i typed in search fstab
<^neotron^> server/irc/07
<geneo93> Psykus shouldn't
<Psykus> k, good
<geneo93> Mantice:  search where
<Mwafrika> conept10: No... just links... to get updates from...
<Mantice> Ahh
<Alexi5> ubuntu has great documentation
<Mantice> Its allgrayed out
<Mantice> How to i get to it
<concept10> Mwafrika, okay, do you see the Find/Replace button (last on right)
<Mwafrika> yes
<geneo93> sudo gedit /etc/fstab Mantice
<concept10> Mwafrika, hit that button, Find hoary, replace with breezy
<Mwafrika> concept10: What should i search for or replace?
<concept10> Mwafrika, take a quick look at the file, make sure they were all replace, Save and exit, go back to the terminal window
<Mantice> I found fstab
<Mantice> its looks kinda like a bash script
<Mantice> its just a file
<concept10> Mwafrika, done?
<topyli> Mantice: everytihing is a file in unix :)
<Mwafrika> concept10: i have replace 16 txt... saved and exited... im on terminal
<Mantice> Well what do I do with it
<geneo93> yes you need to paste it in pastebin or #flood
<concept10> Mwafrika, okay, listen and understand now before you do this
<topyli> Mantice: either reboot or remount everything
<concept10> Mwafrika, do this: sudo apt-get update
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> brb
<Mwafrika> concept10: Im waiting?
<mjog> guys, does anyone have a solution to the "depmod: not found" when booting problem (after hoary->dapper flight4 dist-upgrade)?
<mjog> I have tried the solutions in the forums, but they don't seem to help
<concept10> Mwafrika, and after that do: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (THIS WILL TAKE YOU TO BREEZY)
<Mwafrika> concept: Its getting updates from mirromax breezy i think from littler i can understand
<gnomefreak> mjog: iirc hoary to dapper is not suggested you need to go release at a time
<gnomefreak> Mwafrika: mirrormax are no longer working
<mjog> gnomefreak: do'h, I meant  breezy
<gnomefreak> mjog: try sudo apt-get -f install
<concept10> Mwafrika, well thats basically what you have to do.  You need to find a good repostiroy for your area, I dont know anything about mirrormaxc
<Mwafrika> concept10: I dont know... i saw that word from a line of the process
<gnomefreak> Mwafrika: have a look at this site ubotu posts for a sources.list
<Mwafrika> concept10: i think its working now... cause it take long to update than it took... last time
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<geneo93> Mwafrika:  do google for ubuntu sources.list
<mjog> gnomefreak: yeah, it's fine. the install went smoothly, everything seems to be right, but on booting, i get "depmod: not found"
<gnomefreak> mjog: sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> let me know what happens
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> ^^^is also a good place to get sources.list from
<mjog> gnomefreak: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 442 not upgraded.. those 442 are from the network
<geneo93> gnomefreak:  i'm from the wat back machine
<mjog> after doing the dist-upgrade (from fligh 4 cd) there were 0 to upgrade
* gnomefreak not sure what depmod is you can try to see if you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<mjog> gnomefreak: yeah, it is
<gnomefreak> mjog: how would you do a dist-upgrade from dapper?
<concept10> Mwafrika, get one of those sources.list and copy and paste them in the same file you editing a min ago
<geneo93> same way
<harshal> anyone got their TV tuner card working from India?
<harshal> anyone got their TV tuner card working from India?
<mjog> i dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper using the flight 4 cd
<gnomefreak> you cant upgrade from dapper flight 4
<Mantice> Hello Im back
<gnomefreak> ahhh
<MisterN> harshal: no but i'm happily using it from germany *g*
<Mantice> I still Cant find my hard drives :(
<Curtman> Is there a simple way to patch a kernel from a deb-source package, and generate new .deb's?  I want to add support for my SATA drive.
<geneo93> gnomefreak:  sure you can get dailys
<Mantice> If it helps diskmanger sees it
<Mwafrika> Concept10: i have landed here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic im trying to create a courses.list.... what do you think?
<harshal> i got that pixel piew pro. which has philips tuner.
<gnomefreak> mjog: that i would say file a bug on it  (the dist-upgrade option is not been tested all that much
<gnomefreak> geneo93: that would be updates not a dist-upgrade
<concept10> Mwafrika, do it and just copy paste
<mjog> gnomefreak: check, will do
<geneo93> gnomefreak:  its the same thing dude
<Mwafrika> concept10: Ur the best man..... can we have a  privatechat?
<MisterN> harshal: saa7134?
<raggi> hi, can someone give me a hand
<raggi> i've only just installed this ubuntu machine
* Seveas chops off hand
<BlueEagle> harshal: Is it a brooktree device or the new chips that hauppage and pinnacle has been starting to use?
<raggi> trying to install subversion
<Seveas> there ya go
<Seveas> raggi, apt-get install subversion
<topyli> raggi: just ask a question
<raggi> issueing apt-get install subversion
<raggi> that doesn't work
<geneo93> dist-upgrade update all debs that are newer than whats installed
<Madeye> guys, I have build-in bluetooth, any idea how to turn it on? actually it works fine but if I enable it from windows and then boot to ubuntu, cant I now turn the device on from linux >?
<raggi> Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Seveas> geneo93, upgrade does that too, unless new packages would be dragged in or packages would get removed
<gnomefreak> geneo93: yes i understand but dist-upgrade is for kernel updates
<Seveas> !info subversion
<concept10> Mwafrika, yeah but no gay stuff ;)
<Mabus06> How do you change the colors of everything like in XP's 'display settings > appearance'
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<Seveas> gnomefreak, nonsense 
<gnomefreak> Seveas: sudo apt-get upgrade will hold back kernel
<Seveas> raggi, can you put your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<Mantice> How do I access my drives please?
<Seveas> geneo93, upgrade does that too, unless new packages would be dragged in or packages would get removed <-- gnomefreak
<geneo93> Seveas:  i've been using that since day one
<topyli> raggi: something is wrong with your sources.list
<BlueEagle> where did harshal go?
<raggi> ok, where is that?
<Seveas> raggi, /etc/apt/sources.list
<geneo93> of course i dont do gnome
<raggi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9243
* topyli wonders
<raggi> there we go
<raggi> :)
<Mantice> !drives
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mantice
<Mantice> !hd
<billh> Anybody here get the serial console in grub working ?
<ubotu> Mantice: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raggi> i literally did a default install AFAIK
<topyli> raggi: everything is commented out, you have no sources :)
<Mantice> No one knows where the drives went ><
<Seveas> raggi, there are no internet sources enabled, grab a default sources.list from paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<gnomefreak> raggi: you need to put a # infront of the cdrom repo and take the # away from the other lines that start with deb
<raggi> i see
<raggi> is that because i did a cd install?
<geneo93> Mantice:  i have to get some sleep got two teens coming later
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> Ill keep hunting
<gnomefreak> raggi: yes its always like that
<topyli> raggi: listen to Seveas, or visit this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and you will be fine
<Mantice> it must be here some where lol
<geneo93> cul8r
<raggi> thank you :)
<geneo93> Mantice:  look on wiki for mount windows drives
<Mabus06> How do you change the colors of everything like in XP's 'display settings > appearance' I want the 'human' colors changed to much darker, easier on the eyes color scheme
<Seveas> Mabus06, system->prefs->themes
<iBalo> Mabus06, it doesn't work like in windows. You might want to install the gnome-art package to easily download and install different themes
<Mabus06> Seveas, not a lot of options, and you can only pick from predefined ones... I can't pick my own colors?
<Seveas> Mabus06, -ENOCLUE actually, I like the brown and never tried to change it 
<Seveas> Mabus06, you could prod in the .theme file
<shygoly05g> i reinstalled windows and cant get in ubuntu again
<raggi> right, sources.list seems ok
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<raggi> but i get couldn't stat source package
<shygoly05g>  i tried some tips on the net
<Seveas> ^-- shygoly05g visit the second link
<Seveas> raggi, sudo apt-get update
<shygoly05g> ok
<raggi> that's the ticket :)
<iBalo> shygoly05g, that's why the XP-installer overwrote the mbr (certainly without asking or notifying), where grub has to be installed to have dualboot
<shygoly05g> !grub
<raggi> um, sudo isn't working properly yet, i'm in the admin group and sudoers seems to ahve admin in there, maybe i need to re-login
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<raggi> \o/ subversion is installing, thanks guys :)
<raggi> ooh, and auto-updates seems to have kicked in
<shygoly05g> o that's too difficult for me
<Mantice> how to i get to the termal in ubuntu
<iBalo> shygoly05g, do you have a Live CD at hand?
<topyli> raggi: don't mess with the sudoers file directly, use visudo beacuse it checks for the file's sanity before saving it
<shygoly05g>  when i tried "grub", it says probing the divce guess the bios
<shygoly05g>  yes ,i have
<shygoly05g>  then eoor
<Mantice> holy crap my computer is silent in linux
<Mantice> really silent
<Mantice> and its not hot at all
<iBalo> I think the easist way is to boot up the Live CD and set things from there
<Mantice> it must be 20 degrees
<Mantice> in windows it was like 50
<luite_> Mantice: did you use some distributed computing like seti@home in windows?
<raggi> topyli: didn't need ot edit it, but yes :)
<raggi> brb
<Mantice> ???
<Mantice> what does that do
<shygoly05g> live cd and the system on the disk are not the same
<iBalo> shygoly05g, doesn't matter... you only need a grub prompt in aterminal
<luite_> Mantice: does calculations for the project, loads your cpu 100% all the time. that may explain the difference
<shygoly05g> ok ,i'll try
<Mantice> I lov Ubuntu
<Mantice> Wheres termonal
<iBalo> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Ng> Mantice: Applications->Accessories
<Mantice> HELLO
<Mantice> I need command prompt asp
<Mantice> I cant find it
<iBalo> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<stu> Applications>Accessories>Terminal as was said
<Mantice> Thanks
<Mantice> How do you guys mount your windows drives?
<iBalo> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<stu> I dont use windows
<stu> waste of space money time and overhead "security"
<Mantice> The drive dont have windows on it no more
<pete_> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Mantice> it just has music
<Mantice> Thanks
<stu> otherwise use the mount command from a shell
<pete_> !ubotu tell Mantice about ntfs
<learner_learner> I installed E17 from cvs but the /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment file is missing, so I'm not able to log into. Why so?
<Mantice> It said that the script loaded them read only how do I change that
<stu> Mantice - once you get it mounted and presuming your not using window$ anymore - you might aswell reformat once you have your data. Pointless it being ntfs if your using *nix
<iBalo> There is no full write for ntfs in Linux... only the latest and greatest kernels start having it
<Mantice> :/
<Mantice> So your saying its update time
<iBalo> Mantice, anyway why would you want to use ntfs? there's far better filesystems in Linux, and options to choose from for different purposes
<stu> you could say we're saying, you might aswell unify your FS if your only running linux. Unless you absolutlely require it to be NTFS
<Mantice> I dont want to format
<Mantice> I have games and Music I dont want to lose
<stu> Mantice - is the drive only there as a data store?
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> I Still have windows
<iBalo> Then don't write to the drive, and wait until dapper has well testet ntfs r/w support
<stu> cant you back it up or move the data to another drive for temp storage then reformat the drive and put the data back?
<Mantice> Nah
<Mantice> To big data :/
<stu> Mantice: So your still using windows?
<iBalo> ... a case for xfs ....
<Mantice> I just got Ubuntu
<Mantice> I plan on not using it
<Mantice> But I will need it for games / LAN
<iBalo> Mantice, please stop using enter as punctuation
<stu> now I understand - Thought you'd got rid of windows totally and just has a spare drive with NTFS FS on it
<pete_> WELL I'm MIKE D i Got The DEUCES WIld
<Mantice> I have a NTFS Drive with Cd images / music / videos
<Mantice> and i have a windows drive
<Mantice> and i have a linux drive
<iBalo> This is a lesson in 'vendor-lock-in'
<Mantice> how to u use the bot?
<Mantice> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stu> Mantice - then as said your best waiting for the final DAPPER release to have full r/w support for that drive. Otherwise you could have just read access for the time being useing mount
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> ill wait
<boabsta> guys, I keep getting hundreds of "APIC error on CPU0" in dmesg...anyone got any ideas about this?
<Mantice> when is there esmated time of release?
<iBalo> April 20Th
<chicken-man> What do I need to install to compile openGL programs ?
<boabsta> i have just installed ubuntu ^
<pete_> boabsta, welcome to ubuntu :-P
<boabsta> pete_, :)
<boabsta> anyone have any ideas about APIC error on CPU0?
<boabsta> i think my CPU may be about to die, the PC reboots itself or hangs alot :(
<iBalo> To compile _anything_ you'd first need the 'build-essential' metapack... look in synaptic in section devel what else could be of use
<christiank> hi there, anyone know how to detect raid0 when running ubuntu install?
<christiank> nfoce4 serial ata
<shygoly05g> iBalo in the live system grub is not installed
<iBalo> shygoly05g, oh... going to a terminal and 'sudo grub' doesn't yield anything?  strange...
<chicken-man> I get this error when trying to configure plib-1.8.4 ("configure: error: could not find working GL library
<chicken-man> ") what do I need to install ?
<ViViD> how do i change my language in ubuntu?
<shygoly05g> not found the command
<iBalo> There's a GUI configuration tool for that in System-> Admin
<ViViD> oh, i was trying to use dpkg-reconfigure locales
<iBalo> shygoly05g, can you chroot in your installed system?
<Infecto> hello all :)
<Infecto> how can i enable Display manager in kcontrol ?
<Infecto> this one which allow me to manipulate resolution
<Infecto> is it in some package ?
<chicken-man> I get this error while trying to configure plib-1.8.4,    configure: error: could not find working GL library
<chicken-man> ,  what do I need to install ????
<ompaul> ViViD, system administration language selector
<iBalo> chicken-man, I'd try installing glutg3-dev
<iBalo> !info glutg3-dev
<ubotu> glutg3-dev: (the OpenGL Utility Toolkit development files), section oldlibs, is optional. Version: 3.7-25 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<chicken-man> iBalo, ok thanks
<chicken-man> iBalo, Nope still gives same error
<learner_learner> how to install Xine?
<learner_learner> apt-get install xine is not taking
<iBalo> one of the *-dev packages is missing... try to figure out which one
<iBalo> learner_learner, sudo apt-get install libxine1c2 , or choose a frontend (totem-xine e.g.) then it will be installed as a dep
<ompaul> chicken-man, sudo apt-get install plib1.8.4 works for me -
<learner_learner> iBalo, I have installed totem-xine but when I install E17 it's showing checking for xine - version >= 1.1.1... no
<iBalo> Bad luck... xine 1.1 isn't in breezy
<learner_learner> oh
<thesaltydog> in recent firefox upgrade I have lost all amy bookmarks... It is a known bug?
<learner_learner> which version then?, iBalo
<iBalo> learner_learner, but there's a e17-version of ubuntu announced... i think Ebuntu or so... somebody alredy took the trouble foe you
<thesaltydog> v.  1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu4
<learner_learner> oh ok thanks, iBalo
<shygoly05g> <iBalo> i the prompt is "#", i think  i get root privileg
<iBalo> yes, good
<learner_learner> iBalo, can I show you the error messages I'm getting after installing E17?
<DigitalLF> anyone got a inspiron 9400/E1705?
<iBalo> learner_learner, sorry but why should i care?
<DigitalLF> need help with resolution
<shygoly05g> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<iBalo> learner_learner, installing stuff from cvs is being on your own :-)
<learner_learner> ok
<iBalo> shygoly05g, so you're now chrooted in your installed system?
<shygoly05g> no, still in live
<Blueeyes_JeJa> slash314
<iBalo> where's your installed system on hd?
<shygoly05g> i use the install cd to get in the installed system
<thesaltydog> is anybody experiencing lost of bookmark on firefox v.  1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu4?
<iBalo> ahhh... good
<slash314> Blueeyes_JeJa, fuck
<shygoly05g> hda3
<AljoshaNL> hey'
<iBalo> shygoly05g, then simply run 'grub'
<shygoly05g> probing the devices ,guess the bios
<shygoly05g> it says
<Sonobana> hey anyone used anjuta?
<iBalo> at the grub-prompt give: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Hydra> hi there
<Hydra> i want to setup ubunto on a 20gb area that's on an 500gb raid-0 array that's already partitioned and runs windows xp.  the controller is the nforce4 sata raid controller
<shygoly05g> dev/discs/disc0/part'X' grub-install /dev/hda'X' are the two 'x's the same
<polymatrix> hi, does anyone here know how to edit the apt source list....also, in ubuntu, how do you log in as root?
<iBalo> shygoly05g, i don't understand... is it a raid-array?
<Hydra> the installer lists my two hard drives but doesn't show any raid volumes
<Hydra> can anyone help?
<polymatrix> i'm kinda new to linux , so any help would be appreciated
<djp> polymatrix, use the sudo command for tasks that need root privileges
<learner_learner> polymatrix, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<polymatrix> type it in the terminal window?
<learner_learner> yes
<polymatrix> thanks
<MalfoeFor> there's also a GUI for it under system tool>run as differant user
<spacey> any xchat gnome user here?
<polymatrix> i'm using xchat
<Guardiann> xchat here as well
<[aJ] > Is it a wise idea to uninstall gcc 4.0 and install 3.4?
<polymatrix> for me its kinda akward compared to mirc....the simplicity is nice though
<GTX> Im using xchat to
<GTX> ;x
<DigitalLF> howto install intel chipset 950 graffic card on a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 with xorg?
<[aJ] > gaim
<buan> gaim wont work with amd64?
<buan> mine doesnt connect
<CarinArr> hey, can anyone tell me what package contains pine?
<magenet> anyone one?
<amphi> CarinArr: IIRC you have to install a pine src package and build it, because of the pine license
<amphi> CarinArr: mutt is better IMHO anyway ;)
<Oli> Hey, I need some help with an env variable JAVA_HOME, i've putted it into /etc/profile but, still only root gets it. I have for "normal" users always source /etc/profile. Do I have to add /etc/profile to ~/.bash_profile or so?
<btdown> stupid question...but do i know if i'm in Breezy or Dapper? does it come up under uname or something?
<CarinArr> amphi, much prefer pine.. but i've used pine for 8 years or so so that's probably why;)
<cradek> btdown: cat /etc/lsb-release
<btdown> Great! Thanks, cradek!
<Rawplayer> np
<h0me5k1n> how do i set up a module to load at startup?
<snowblink> cradek, btdown or /etc/issue
<amphi> CarinArr: you must build it yourself in that case, I think
<btdown> Thank snowblink...I could have swore I dist-upgraded this laptop to dapper...guess i was wrong... ;(
<CarinArr> found a .deb that seems to work
<raggi> what's the ubuntu command to start sshd?
<CarinArr> thanks!
<raggi> it's not in init.d?
<amphi> h0me5k1n: echo <module_name> | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<amphi> CarinArr: cool
<bliss> hello all
<h0me5k1n> ty :D
<buan> amphi will it always ask for sudo pwd?
<bliss> i notice on bootup there something that is called sperserver--xintend --what is that
<bliss> superserver--xintend
<embrapa> como entro em portugues
<rambo3> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Sonobana> my anjuta cant fint gtk-config. what i do?
<Sonobana> i have installed gtk-dev -packages
<Arafangion> What should I install to get libstdc++* ?
<rambo3> ask linus
<Sonobana> Arafangion: just apt-get it?
<Arafangion> Sonobana: Which package?
<rambo3> g++ and libstdc and c++
<Arafangion> Thanks.
* Arafangion is attempting to get sun java to work.
<rambo3> but i wuold guess it picks up dependecies with std lib
<Arafangion> arafangion@therock:~$ sudo apt-get install libstdc++
<Arafangion> E: Couldn't find package libstdc
<Arafangion> Naturally - so what package?
<cooldaddydoof> highyalldoontusmunin
<cooldaddydoof> what is crs failure for PnP0200,PnP0800,0700,0303,0f03,0c04,0b00
<rambo3> arafagion sudo apt-cache search lib std |grep c++
* Arafangion forgot about that, thanks.
<Arafangion> apt-cache doesn't need root privs, btw, but thanks, completely forgot that.
<WorstPhobia> How can you change the page margins for just ONE page in OpenOffice?
<Arafangion> WorstPhobia: Try asking #openoffice.org
<WorstPhobia> I am. Sorry. Usually I don't get a response.
<rapha_> Does somebody know how to make a Nautilus Action to execute something as root? I tried "gksudo" as path and ""gnome-terminal -x %d/%f"" as arguments, but nothing happens... only a terminal opens very briefly and goes away.
<Arafangion> WorstPhobia: Yes, _most_ project channels don't really do much, but #openoffice.org has a healthy population.
<LadyNikon> morning
<Arafangion> rapha_: Why would you do that?
<Arafangion> rapha_: What kind of file is it?
<rapha_> Arafangion: because I often have to do that and don't want to open a terminal manually and type it in. It's an executable .sh file.
<rapha_> I already got an Edit as Root action with gnome-open, which works just fine.
<cooldaddydoof> anyone know what crs failure for Pnp0200 might be
<Arafangion> rapha_: Try setting the sticky bit with chmod
<cooldaddydoof> I am installing dapper on P4 machine get list of same errors each time disk is inserted
<Arafangion> rapha_: I can't remember exactly, but I do remember that a type of file permission caused files to be executed with the privs of the owner.
<Arafangion> rapha_: (So, make it owned by root)
<Arafangion> rapha_: suid, I think it was.
* Arafangion is off to bed.
<rambo3> /usr/bin/gksudo , do you add fullpath like that ?
<rapha_> Arafangion: that is not what I want. I want to execute it through sudo.
<rapha_> rambo3: yes, tried both
<rambo3> and you marked offcourse run in terminal?
<pointy> anyone got a good suggestion for a wifi network card for a desktop?
<rapha_> rambo3: what do you mean, offcourse?
<Arafangion> pointy: The intel ones that come standard on new laptops work very nicely.
<rambo3> and you marked run in terminal ?
<pointy> Arafangion: I meant a desktop pc
<Arafangion> pointy: Personally I don't see the point of using wireless on desktops, so I just purchase a wireless bridge.
<pointy> sorry for not being specific
<Arafangion> pointy: And wire the desktops.
<rapha_> rambo3: there's no run in terminal checkbox anywhere. That's why my arguments read ""gnome-terminal -x %d/%f""
<pointy> this is a specific temporary point where my desktop don't have a normal connection
<shephard> hola
<shephard> alguien espaol?
<rapha_> Do you guys even know Nautilus Actions?
<Arafangion> rapha_: I don't.
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Arafangion> rapha_: I live in teh console the entire time, incidently.
<rapha_> Okay then :-)
<pointy> so I if want a internet connection @ home, I need a wifi card for my desktop (I have no laptop
<rapha_> I'm trying to get away from that
<Seveas> !es
<Arafangion> rapha_: NOTHING beats screen.
<Arafangion> :)
<amphi> Arafangion: heh, the ultimate window manager
<rapha_> Arafangion: yeah :) ... just different thing
<Arafangion> pointy: Wireless internet access is very much a novelty here ;)
<alynx> anyone got an URL to a guide for making debian archives ?
<Arafangion> alynx: it's generally a 200G rsync
<Mwafrika> Anyody with a sucessesfull Breezy installation?
<salah> yes
<tristan> yes
<salah> I did
<alynx> Mwaftika:yes
<Arafangion> alynx: Give or take a few 100G.
<Guardiann> Arafangion novelty where in Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> Guardiann: Sorry, Australia ;)
<Guardiann> ah
<Arafangion> Guardiann: Populations not really dense enough for wireless internet at that level.
<alynx> Arafangion: I have made a deb file and added it on a ftp server , and i guess i need to build a debian archive to be able to aptitude install *filename* right?
<Mwafrika> Alynx: Im upgrading from Hoary to Beezy.....  after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and successful upgrade... which command im suppose to issue?
<Arafangion> alynx: You could try finding a small archive, and rsync'ing it to see what they do...  That can't be very large.
<Arafangion> alynx: Unless someone here gives you better instructinos :)
<alynx> Arafangion: well ,ok thanks :)
<salah> Actually I just install Ubuntu
<WorstPhobia> Arafangion, they're ignoring me.
<Arafangion> Mwafrika: Did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and issue apt-get update ?
<salah> I am facing lit problem
<Arafangion> WorstPhobia: Ask again tomorrow.
<salah> is there any one can helpme out
<alynx> Mwafrika: same as Arafangion said
<WorstPhobia> Seeing as the project's due at school today...
<tristan> salah : ask
<Arafangion> WorstPhobia: If they keep ignoring you, I would assume that it's not possible :(
<salah> thank tristan
<WorstPhobia> It'd be nice if they just SAID it.
<pointy> Arafangion: well, if I'm to get internet access at home, I need a wireless card for my desktop, which is why I'm asking for a card that's well supported under linux
<salah> Actually I can't able to setupany exefile
<Mwafrika> Arafangion: Yes i did.... i think yes.... i got a fresh sources.list from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and saved it
<tristan> salah, what do you mean by exefile?
<salah> how can I setup new exe file
<Arafangion> pointy: I use intel wiresless nic's that come standard with laptops very well (in my laptop) - perhaps the desktop equivalent should be good?
<Arafangion> salah: What's exe?
<pointy> k
<amphi> WorstPhobia: I'd just make that page a separate file
<cooldaddydoof> salah if it is .exe I don;t think you can
<salah> say I wanna see msn tv
<ompaul> WorstPhobia, it is not anyones place to say - I have no idea and the others do not know if it is possible, the only thing that can be said is (A) do it this way (B) it will not work
<Oli> Hiho, exists any good display manger tool, if you switch sometimes from different external screens? for xorg
<salah> for this I need internet explorer
<alynx> you could use .exe files with wine though
<amphi> pointy: ralink rt2500 chipset is well supported by a GPL driver, and is cheap
<salah> When I tried to install it'snot runnning
<cooldaddydoof> salah they you have to use wine or crossover office
<tristan> salah there is already a browser for Linux
<tristan> Maybe you can use firefox
<pointy> amphi: what cards use that chipset?
<cooldaddydoof> with mplyer plugn
<salah> but it's not supportiing viedio
<amphi> pointy: dunno offhand - ralink make cards themselves I believe
<pointy> K
<zephrax> hey..
<cooldaddydoof> salah you need the mplayer plugin
<cooldaddydoof> for firefox
<tristan> salah, install the mplayer plugin for mozilla
<zephrax> hoy can i run an application as another user?
<salah> how can i do that
<Arafangion> Also note restricted formats
<Arafangion> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> Arafangion: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> pointy: a friend of mine has a cardbus rt2500 and it seems to work well
<Arafangion> !restricted_format
<ubotu> Arafangion: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arafangion> !restricted format
<ubotu> Arafangion: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raggi> um, dos2unix in the apt-cache doesn't seem to work
<alynx> www.ubuntuforums.org is real nice
<rambo3> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<raggi> sorry, dos2unix in sysutils
<zephrax> i need to run an application as non-root logged as root :P
<cooldaddydoof> salah hold on
<raggi> simply doesn't touch the file i send at it
<Arafangion> rambo3: Thankyou.
<salah> ok
<amphi> raggi: to remove ^M from line ends?
<tristan> salah, launh synaptic it's in System, administration
<raggi> amphi: yes
<raggi> surely dos2unix or fromdos *should* work
<salah> actually How can I use yahoo and msn massenger?
<tristan> Then you have to look for mplayer wuth search and choose to install mplayer-plugin
<alynx> salah: kopete or gaim
<tristan> salah : you can use it with GAIM
<amphi> raggi: you can do that in vim - :%s/<ctrl-vctrl-m//g
<Arafangion> amphi: Or... Just: ":set ff=dos"
<salah> sorry i dont't know where gaim
<amphi> raggi: er, :%s/<ctrl-v><ctrl-m>//g
<tristan> Look in you top menus
<tristan> salah : Look in you top menus
<amphi> Arafangion: that will hide them in vim but leave them in the file I believe
<tristan> salah, you should find it there
<raggi> i'm SOOOO fed up of distributions that don't work
<raggi> [B 
<Arafangion> amphi: vim tries to be smart. If it detects line endings in dos, it'll do it in dos, and likewise for unix.
<salah> no Gaim
<amphi> Arafangion: yeah
<tristan> then launch a terminal and type gaim
<Arafangion> amphi: But if you set the encoding, I'm 99% sure that it'll write it in that format.
<raggi> amphi: thanks
<Arafangion> amphi: In this case, there must've been a mixup somewhere, perhaps some configuration isn't quite right, or there is some confusion in the file (mixed line endings?)
<raggi> i'm so damn fed up of distibutions that fundamentally don't work
<cooldaddydoof> salah apt-get install mozilla-mplayer mplayer-386 mplayer-fonts
<tristan> salah, it should really be in it. The icon is a yellow guy
<axisys> anyone knows why mplayer is failing to play this http://pastebin.com/570191
<raggi> i've yet to see any package system that actually installs working software every time
<amphi> raggi: which are they?
<raggi> it's pathetic
<amphi> raggi: debian has worked well for me
<raggi> sysutils, the dos2unix/fromdos program doesn't work
<alynx> axisys: use vlc , plays everything ^^
<Arafangion> raggi: Ubuntu does. So does Debian, however, bear in mind that a *server* OS has different goals.
<amphi> raggi: dos2unix has always worked for me, on the rare occasions I've needed it
<raggi> debian installed archaic software, and a kernel that didn't support my PS/2 mouse, that *should* be supported by a vanilla kernel
<salah> thank's I got it
<Arafangion> raggi: You don't want to install postfix only to realise that *poof*, your sendmail configuration for 1000 users suddenly gets messed up, do you?
<tristan> salah, gaim or mplayer plugin?
<raggi> Arafangion: that doesn't excuse software you install not working
<salah> gaim
<axisys> hmm.. i actually like mplayer better.. may be someday i switch to vlc.. thnx for the suggestion
* Al-Daja doing is stupid dance of victory, day by day learning and getting new things, sometimes is good to be a newbie just to feel the taste of discovery
<amphi> raggi: debian stable is not 'archaic' sw, it's just not bleeding edge
<salah> but what account
<raggi> do an apt-get install sysutils and try to use dos2unix
<Arafangion> raggi: And until 2 years ago, I was STILL RUNNING 2.2
<axisys> alynx: that last message was a response to your comment
<raggi> amphi: support for my ps2 controller has been in the kernel for years
<tristan> salah, then if you want to use it as MSN messenger or yahoo
<amphi> raggi: I guess if you use gnome or kde it matters, otherwise it doesn't seem to
<raggi> for some reason, it's NOT in debians particular build
<Arafangion> raggi: Kernel 2.2, that is.
<salah> yahoo
<axisys> i still like to find out why mplayer is failing here http://pastebin.com/570191
<amphi> raggi: the support is modular perhaps?
<raggi> that makes it bleeding edge, as it's clearly been changed
<tristan> salah, then there should be a scrolling menu where you can choose yahho messenger
<sohmc> hello everyone
<tristan> salah, your logi and pass are the same as usual
<raggi> meaning i cannot rely on it, AND it doesn't work, that's worse than what you are describing
<amphi> raggi: I have the psmouse module loaded here
<Arafangion> raggi: I have used debian since 2.2, and I have never had the problems you are facing.
<amphi> raggi: I know for a fact that debian stable supports ps2 mouse
<alynx> axisys: you're welcome , but i use vlc for every kind of video formats. So if you have problems using maplayer or totem , go for vlc and make sure you get every plugin listed after apt-cache search vlc
<raggi> Arafangion: i dumped gentoo yesterday because it wouldn't support my ps2 devices, today i am testing ubuntu
<amphi> Arafangion: 2.2 is potato?
<Arafangion> amphi: Yes.
<raggi> so far, ubuntu has been ok, EXCEPT
<Arafangion> amphi: Worked well on the 486.
<amphi> Arafangion: yeah, that's the first debian I installed
<raggi> 1. the package manager stopped loading a couple of times, until i logged in and logged out again, wiht no error messages and no rime or reason.
<Arafangion> raggi: What?
<raggi> 2. sysutils contains software that fails to do it's task
<raggi> Arafangion: for some reason, the package manager refuses to load, randomly
<salah> actually how can I use my wirless internet
<Arafangion> raggi: Wait a sec, the "package manager stopped loading"?
<raggi> i think it's a gnome issue, but i don't know
<salah> Its' not working
<raggi> click "applications->add applications"
<salah> I have to use cable
<Arafangion> raggi: Oh...  You're not talking about dpkg and apt-get, but synaptic?
<raggi> that stops working, randomly when it wants to
<tristan> salah, this matter is more complicated
<salah> ohh
<raggi> at which point many things in gnome also stop working
<Arafangion> raggi: Debian is really ideal for _servers_.
<raggi> this is a default install, with the exception of sources.list, and a couple of apt-get commands
<tristan> salah, but someone here can definitely help you
<raggi> Arafangion: as i have said before I'm running ubuntu
* amphi hopes raggi is filing useful bug reports
<salah> oh that's great
<raggi> amphi: i don't have time for that
<raggi> the only reason i'm using a binary distribution is that i have little time
* Arafangion hopes raggi isn't filling bug reports, as he isn't supplying any useful info to debug task.
<raggi> Arafangion: tell me how
<Arafangion> raggi: First, what is "The package manager"?
<tristan> salah, did you get the mplayer to watch videos on the internet?
<Arafangion> raggi: In what way does it "Fail to load"?
<raggi> Arafangion: well, it's call "add programs" on my menu
<salah> no
<raggi> what do you expect it to be called?
<raggi> how am i supposed to know?
<Arafangion> raggi: "Add programs"
<raggi> this is not documented, or named correctly
<salah> How can I get it plz
<alynx> raggi: if you mean that an apt-get install is stalling , just go : apt-get install on the same package again and it will resume where it dropped
<raggi> no wonder you can't understand me, i'm uneducated on this system.
<raggi> no, it's synapticor whatever it's called
<amphi> salah: what wireless card?
<Arafangion> raggi: At the very least, and note that when you type in your password, it says its gnome-app-install
<tristan> salah, in system and in another sub menu there should be something called synaptic
<raggi> as i have said above, it's a gnome issue really, i know this, but that's not the point
<salah> it's built in with laptop
<raggi> it fails to load
<raggi> as in, it runs something (harddrive activity) and displays NOTHING
<tristan> salah, this is what you have to use to download and install new programs
<raggi> and leaves no processes running
<raggi> that's clearly "not working"
<Arafangion> raggi: It _is_ odd that it's not working, though.
<raggi> to debug further requires suitable documentation
<raggi> Arafangion: AND this is a default install from an install cd
<raggi> barring me setting up sources.list and doing a couple of relatively normal apt-gets
<raggi> in particular sysutils, and openssh-server
<salah> I found synaptic
<salah> then ...?
<amphi> salah: lscpi  - is it an intel?
<raggi> that's it, so it's the distributions fault, not a local config
<Arafangion> raggi: Suitable output for error reporting should be aquired by running "sudo gnome-app-install" at a terminal prompt.
<raggi> sudo doesn't work.
<Mwafrika> Anyone ever installed Windows.... after Ubuntu... without prior partition?
<raggi> yes, sudoers is correct
<Arafangion> raggi: What does the command "groups" reveal?
<Arafangion> raggi: One of the groups should be 'admin'.
<raggi> raggi users admin
<raggi> so i'm in the admin group
<osku> hello
<Arafangion> raggi: Well I'm too tired, g'night. Sorry. (It's 00:29 24h time)
<salah> i am not sure
<raggi> i'm gobsmacked that something as simple as dos2unix simply doesn't work after a standard install
<salah> My laptop is HP
<tristan> salah then use find and type mplayer
<raggi> i've not done anything off the wall or stupid and stuff doesn't work
<amphi> salah: use lscpi | grep -i wireless
<osku> are somebody from finland
<tristan> salah, then there should be mplayer-plugin for mozilla
<tristan> salah, get it
<amphi> salah: here, that gives '0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)'
<rambo3> enable extra reposotories first
<salah> where lscpi |grep
<salah> comd
<amphi> salah: in a terminal
<osku> are you from finland
<rambo3> perkele
<osku> rambo
<osku> moi
<shygoly05g> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<osku> moi
<tristan> osku : what does moi means?
<osku> it means hi
<tristan> osku,  Because in my language it means also something...
<IdleOne> moi is french for me
<rambo3> i dont speak finnish , knopw nly couple of frases
<tristan> IdleOne, exactly
<osku> in finland moi mean hi
<salah> lscpi | grep -i wireless
<salah>   comdnot found
<Arafangion> raggi: *phrases
<raggi> Arafangion: ?
<osku> bay bay
<Arafangion> raggi: Sorry, meant to be for rambo3
<Arafangion> rambo3: *phrases
<dentist> hey... i'm using a paralell to serial converter and then using grkterm, any idea what i to put as the port?
<dentist> atm its /dev/ttySO
<dentist> but i dont think thats correct
<Arafangion> dentist: I don't think there is a such thing.
<rambo3> salah run it as sudo
<Arafangion> dentist: Serial ports used to be as large (infact, the same size) as a paralell port.
<dentist> well whats the device for the paralell port
<Arafangion> dentist: But it's not a converter.
<rambo3> and its pci at the end lspci
<Arafangion> dentist: Depends on what modules you're using.  It could be /dev/lp0
<salah> i wrote in comd line lscpi | grep -i wireless
<salah> but it says not found
<rambo3> lspci | grep -i wireless
<IdleOne> salah: do sudo lscpi | grep -i wireless
<amphi> arrggh, stupid gnome terminal grabs f10
<salah> not found
<rambo3> sudo lspci | grep -i wireless !!
<amphi> salah: oh, well, just do lspci and look for your wifi card 'manually'
<dentist> i think you're right Arafangion - i think its just changing the socket
<tristan> rambo3, lspci does not work for me also. Command not found
<dentist> fuck lol..
<salah> Sorry for hard time
<dentist> stupid laptop doesnt have serial port either
<salah> actually i am very new so...lol
<amphi> salah: no worries
<amphi> dentist: nor mine *sigh*
<rambo3> tristan as sudo ?
<salah> how can i do mannnually
<dentist> usb to serial it is then
<IdleOne> salah type lspci
<amphi> dentist: aye, not that I got one yet
<amphi> dentist: what latop do you have there?
<tristan> salah, lspci | grep -i wireless
<tristan> rambo3, there was a typo : lscpi instead of lspci
<dentist> but of a pain in the ass, but i can live with it i guess
<pudland> hi all
<rambo3> and sudo lsmod |grep "that you want to see driver for"
<salah> yes
<salah> now comd is working
<salah> but no change
<tristan> salah, it should write Network controller....
<amphi> salah: or /bin/lspci | grep -i network
<amphi> salah: that should show both wireless and wired NICs
<salah> 000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<rambo3> tristan i know i pointed that 4 times
<salah> i got this msg
<amphi> salah: broadcom is t3h 3vi1 I believe, no native linux support AFAIK
<Mwafrika> Do any one..... know how many files are suppose to be updated when upgrading from Hoary Hedgehog to Breezy?
<salah> i don't get it amphi
<tristan> rambo3, sorry
<rambo3> just do dist-upgrade and it will show you , and type n for no to upgrade ?
<salah> i don't get it
<amphi> salah: this page may be of use: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<amphi> ubotu, wireless is http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<ubotu> ...but wireless is already something else...
<amphi> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<LinuxJones> salah: that broadcom card can use ndiswrapper in Breezy but their is native support in Dapper.
<amphi> how do you append to an ubotu factoid?
<tristan> LinuxJones, he is very new so I dont think he knows about ndiswrapper and Dapper
<LinuxJones> tristan: ohh ok
<amphi> salah: for now, you must use the windows driver, it seems, which needs a linux 'wrapper' called ndiswrapper
<salah> My laptop is HP zv5320
<salah> what actully I have to do for wireless connection
<amphi> salah: have a look at linux-laptop.net and tuxmobil.org for your model of laptop
<amphi> salah: suffer somwhat ;)
<amphi> !laptop
<ubotu> it has been said that laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<rambo3> salah linuxjones answerd you
<amphi> salah: you should probably not consider dapper for now
<henry> hi all. can always get a funny ethernet to wireless adapter too and save hrs of fun if you have a funny wireless card like me
<CarinArr> i gave up on my wireless
<CarinArr> just pulled a 10m ethernet cable upstairs:)
<amphi> henry: or just a cardbus wifi nic
<amphi> CarinArr: what card?
<CarinArr> a budget budget budget one
<CarinArr> can't even remember what the make was now
<amphi> CarinArr: ralink are the cheapest I've seen, and work well with linux, FWIW
<henry> belkin ethernet Bridge works good too and priced at 50 bucks or so in Europe
<CarinArr> the desktop one was a belkin something or other.. after trying to figure that one out it seemed that whatevermodelnumber.a didn't work, and whatevermodelnumber.b did work
<CarinArr> obviously i had .a
<henry> works well after firmware upgrade and all
<amphi> heh
<henry> out of the box nada worked
<henry> as always :-)
<CarinArr> yeah
<henry> i just love technology
<CarinArr> it's the law.
<henry> yeah not sure why i didnt become a librarian instead
<henry> or gardener
<amphi> henry: my intel 2200bg worked easily; the one on my friend's ubuntu laptop worked outta the box, albeit the driver is an oldish version
<LinuxJones> salah: here is a howto on the wiki >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28BCM43%29
<henry> yeah intel stuff is good
<henry> i was a cheapckate intially and bought conceptronic
<salah> How can I do in Dapper
<henry> works well on evil ms empire box
<amphi> henry: they're working on master mode for the driver now ;)
<chmod775> join #drupal
<henry> typical for me to shell out money when a fix is close :-)
<henry> got to create some jobs in Taiwan too :_)
<amphi> henry: heh - was it master mode you needed?
<henry> encryption died on me all the time
<henry> behaved weirdly
<henry> most likely it was me who sucked
<henry> lol
<kevin> how can i check my msn mail using evolution? or what mail client can I use to do that?
<amphi> henry: many people have said you need to load the module with hwcrypto=0
<henry> anyhow at least it behaved badly on both mandrake and ubuntu
<henry> dont think I tried that
<amphi> henry: well, to some extent wifi cards are the new winmodems ;)
<henry> months ago since i poked around
<LinuxJones> salah: Dapper is a developers version and stuff has a tendency to get messed up sometimes.
<djp> is there a log kept of when the pc is shutdown or rebooted? for example, can you tell the difference, by using a log file, of when a machine was shutdown or rebooted?
<henry> now i am poking around ruby instead :- more fun
<Fredde> what are the hotkeys for changing workspace in ubuntu?
<eav> hey guys
<concept10> anyone have experience with bootchart?
<snowblink> Fredde, ctrl+alt+ arrow keys
<eav> I need some aid. I am somewhat a newbie at Linux and I am using Ubuntu at the office right now
<Fredde> snowblink: thanks
<snowblink> Fredde, or ctrl+alt+f keys if you mean ttys
<_jason> eav: hi, just ask your question
<kevin> how can i check my msn mail using evolution? or what mail client can I use to do that?
<Aegir`> Fredde, Also ctrl+alt+shift to move the currently focussed window between virtual desktops
<Fredde> snowblink: what is ttys?
<Aegir`> Fredde, With the arrow keys ofcourse ;)
<eav> but I am facing a problem. I would like install XFCE GUI at my computer but there are 2 libs which I don't find anywhere
<_jason> Fredde: and system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts will let you change if you aren't as dexterous as the gnome devs, like me...
<eav> the libs are xpimap and SM
<damian_> issing "}"
<damian_> ReadStyleSheet: missing style name
<damian_> ReadStyleSheet: missing style number
<damian_> ReadStyleSheet: missing "{"
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<snowblink> Fredde, terminals
<Aegir`> The default keyboard config for workspace switching is excellent though for laptop users, who usually have their hands pretty close to the neccesary keys anyway
<kevin> how can i check my msn mail using evolution? or what mail client can I use to do that?
<LinuxJones> eav: can you jsut install the xubuntu-desktop package ?
<henry> gaim can me used for msn e-mail notification and then check mail in browser as usual
<henry> me=be
<LinuxJones> eav: or is that what's broken ?
<Fredde> snowblink: if I get inte to terminal workspaces, how do I get back to gnome?
<Aegir`> kevin, You have to subscribe to the payed version of Hotmail to get a POP client to read your hotmail email. They reckon it's an 'anti-spam' measure.
<MalfoeFor> doesn't msn support pop forwarding?
<MalfoeFor> I know gmial does
<MalfoeFor> gmail*
<Aegir`> Hotmail doesn't
<Aegir`> Not unless you pay moneys
<MalfoeFor> what a pile of poo!
<kevin> i have msn through qwest
<eav> I didn't tried it. I am using the gnome right now
<kevin> i shouldnt have to pay more no?
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<damian_> wats that mean in wine
<_jason> damian_: stop
<LinuxJones> damian_: stop
<damian_> amian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> amian_ wats that mean in wine
<MalfoeFor> shouldn't have to pay at all. I suppose browser checking is the only option then :(
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<Aegir`> damian_, STOP THE MADNESS!
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<_jason> damian_: no one will help you and you will probably be banned soo if you don't stop
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> amian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<kevin> nah.. thats where your wrong...
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<kevin> i can do it with outlook express..
<damian_> amian_ wats that mean in wine
<kevin> or just outlook
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
<Aegir`> kevin, In that case you should be able to get it working, However since I can't even getat the features myself, I have no idea how to set it up
<damian_> damian_ wats that mean in wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %damian_!*@*]  by Seveas
<kevin> i only need a email client that will support http
<LinuxJones> Seveas: TY
<Aegir`> Madness
<ompaul> Seveas, just beat me
<Aegir`> Seveas, You shall be my new god.
<Aegir`> Or some such
<ompaul> Aegir`, na he just wants you to use more ubuntu :)
* speyer fix ma iubesthe ,yupy yupy
<Aegir`> I already do enough of that, ompaul.
<Seveas> then sacrifice some virgins or whatever ;)
<robinl1> i
<robinl1> dont
<robinl1> feel
<robinl1> so
<robinl1> good
<robinl1> FLU SUCKS
<amphi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Fredde> I'm having trouble geting on my windows shared files, at a other computer.How do I do that?
* rambo3 paints seveas with the bomb in his turban
<kevin> aegir..
<Aegir`> kevin..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %robinl1!*@*]  by Seveas
<Aegir`> What?
<kevin> go to synaptic and search for gotmail
<kevin> i tried installing it earlier...
<kevin> but i didnt know what to do afterwards
<CuriousCat> ??? For a moment there I thought I was in ubuntu-offtopic
<Aegir`> kevin, That's not a full pop client though. I think it's just for checking if theres new email or not. Like what MSN clients do.
<kevin> it says download i dunno
<Aegir`> kevin, You should quite easilly be able to setup Hotmail to work with Evolution considering you are getting the payed service. I don't know how to do that, though.
<CodyDH> Strange question. On my laptop, I require both ndiswrapper and the nvidia packages. If I update my kernel with apt-get or Synaptic, and available packages for ndiswrapper and nvidia are available for the new kernel, will they update? Or will they simply be viewed as a DIFFERENT package, and I'll have to do it by hand?
<Seveas> CodyDH, when you upgrade to dapper: different packages, you need to reboot to use a new kernel
<eav> I still can't get libSM and libXpm thru apt-get
<btdown> Anyone seen FreeNx for dapper yet? Vnc is killing me. ;(
<Seveas> !find libxpm
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libxpm' (3 shown): libxpm-dev ;; libxpm4 ;; libxpm4-dbg.
<CodyDH> Seveas: right... but will they update say "Oh, wow, ndiswrapper relies on the kernel, and since the old version was 2.6.12 and the new is 2.6.15, we should probably update that too."
<Seveas> btdown, you could try apt-get source && dpkg-buildpackage 
<IdleOne> CodyDH:  it should but it doesnt mean it will
<Seveas> CodyDH, Ubuntu packages for kernel and ndiswrapper/ati/nvidia are released at around the same time
<btdown> seveas, I'm all for giving it a go...think it will be painful?
<Seveas> during development (eg dapper now) there may be some difference
<Seveas> btdown, yes
<kyle_> why doesn't my winxp recover cd work now i put linux on?
<bigfoot1> I have a bunch of files in one folder. I want to batch-edit the filenames, to remove a word that is in all of them. What should i do?
<btdown> seveas, lol...well I'll give it a shot tonight. Thank you.
<IdleOne> kyle_:  because you formated the drive and took XP off ..there isnt anything to recover from
<_jason> bigfoot1: rename command, do you know regex?
<kyle_> noooooooooooooo
<Seveas> CodyDH, as long as the X in linux-image-a.b.c-X-arch stays the same, no new ndiswrapper/ati/nvidia packahe is needed
<kyle_> so i'm stuck with linux forever
<bigfoot1> _jason: i know nothing
<IdleOne> kyle_:   no
<_jason> bigfoot1: what is the word?
<eav> but which files I have to dl and get those libs?
<CodyDH> Seveas: right... Maybe I'm making this more complicated than it is, but for example in FC4, when I update with yum to a new kernel, even if the new ndis/nvidia packages are available, the tool doesn't know enough to update them, so when I restart I have no network connection and no X, unless I update them separately, beforehand.
<bugworm> hello ?
<_jason> bugworm: hi
<bigfoot1> _jason: "_high"
<kyle_> i don't care any way, i like linux...  even well i don't know how to use it
<buan> am I too early using AMD64?
<IdleOne> kyle_:  now is the time to learn ()
<bigfoot1> kyle_: i'm with you
<rambo3> CodyDH its same with ubuntu
<bugworm> someone can help me to configure cups to manage it via web browser `?
<IdleOne> kyle_:  you will find that you can do everything and more with linux then with windows
<bigfoot1> IdleOne: nice emoticon! katakana?
<CodyDH> rambo3: Ok. thank you.
<Seveas> CodyDH, keep the linux-386 / linu-686 / linux-k7 package installed at all times and you'll have at least one booting kernel 
<IdleOne> bigfoot1:  yeah I think so
<_jason> bigfoot1: cd to the directory and do: rename -n 's/_high//' *, that will do nothing and just show you what it is going to do.  If it is what you want, just run the command without the -n
<Seveas> these metapackages overcome the limitations of apt-get (or yum)
<MalfoeFor> hmm.. with gotomail I'm getting a "could not parse redirect location" ussue.. could they just be behind or the version is out of date?
<kyle_> what about sequencer programs like Cubase SX
<buan> webcam chat w/ linux... how-to?
<CodyDH> Seveas: what is that package?
<IdleOne> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<bigfoot1> _jason: okie dokie. will try it
<kyle_> is there any out there (for free)
<foxpaul> is there an easy way to make all chars in a text file lowercase ?
<bigfoot1> is there  something i could do, so that when i right click an open space in nautilus, i can click on a command that says "Run Terminal from this window" ?
<LinuxJones> buan: amd64 runs well but there are things that don't work out of the box, like the flash plugin for instance.
<buan> ubotu:nice
<ubotu> buan: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kyle_> why does most pcs come with only recover cds, they suck
<rh1z0> hello
<IdleOne> kyle_:  if you have a copy of windows 98 or ME install that then use your winXP recover cd to upgrade to XP but I dont know why you would want to
<ompaul> CodyDH, if you use apt-get or synaptic you will be updating to the latest version of any package in the repositries you are open to recieving from - which is why it is a bad idea to just slap in random repos, you never know what version of what will come to you making whatever demands it wants with no regard to the existing installed system, this is why there is a thing called a "stable release" where things work together when you wor
<ompaul> k outside of that you increase your own workload
<_jason> foxpaul: sed, tr
<kyle_> only cos of cubase sx] 
<rh1z0> just installed ubuntu for first time everything works fine brilliant
<CodyDH> ompaul: I understand that part..
<IdleOne> kyle_:  im sure there is an open source version
<buan> ryte..
<buan> many thanks
<rh1z0> can i install apache server on it?
<ompaul> CodyDH, then I misunderstood your question
<buan> I' just got this new compaq M2246 amd T64
<kyle_> have i got a good version of linux, or are they all the same
<ompaul> rh1z0, yes,
<rh1z0> thank you
<CodyDH> ompaul: I was wondering what these "metapackages" that "overcome the limitations of apt-get" are...
<buan> for starter got a prob w/ the ATI radeon
<ompaul> kyle_, they are not all the same, this one is best until you go to another channel where theirs is best etc
<IdleOne> kyle_:  you got ubuntu right?
<buan> then having my broadcom up and runnin
<bigfoot1> _jason: thank you. how long have you been using linux? and how'd you know that rename command? and how come you asked me if i knew regex?
<kyle_> yes
<IdleOne> kyle_:  you are good to go
<kyle_> cool
<ompaul> CodyDH, ubuntu-desktop is one, it is just a list of the many packages you would need to make a reasonable desktop all in one
<rh1z0> anyone know a good mp3 player for ubuntu
<kyle_> how do i get dvds to work
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ompaul> CodyDH, you can remove one and it does not remove the packages it installed
<CodyDH> ompaul: OK. So in essence, what I said I have to do in Fedora is basically "what has to be done," for now.
<kyle_> Totem doesn't work that well
<pappan> the display by mplayer is jumpy.. ne ideas how i can correct it ?
<_jason> bigfoot1: 5 months; I needed to do what you wanted too once and searched google :); regex is great to know, google for some nice tutorials or try 'man 7 regex'
<buan> but everything else looks fine..
<pappan> or rahter slow
<LinuxJones> pappan: dma is probably turned off on your hard drive.
<amphi> pappan: what driver are you using? try mplayer -vo xv
<_jason> bigfoot1: regex lets you match patters.  In your case it was easy because the patter was just '_high'
<buan> about to try out connection to my N6585 using cable data
<dejx> re
<pappan> i saw SSE and similar off
<bigfoot1> _jason: i tihnk i understand what you're saying
<dejx> i'm new in ubuntu linux distribution, and so far, so good
<bigfoot1> 5 months and you know this. _jason. awesome
<ompaul> CodyDH, forgetting about fc - if you ignore your wireless or fancy binary drivers everything else will keep itself up to date
<pappan> amphi: thank you i will try it
<LinuxJones> dejx: welcome aboard :D
<CodyDH> ompaul: Right.
<ompaul> CodyDH, when they are impacted then you have to redo the steps for them
<kyle_> how do i get my line6 guitarport to work in linux
<ompaul> Seveas, u okay for  of an hour?
<ompaul> :)
<kyle_> is there a linux version of the software
<dejx> kyle_,  you play guitar? wo dude!!!
<bigfoot1> i made a py file. how do i run it?
<dejx> so do i, but i have Boss gt-8
<argon> line6 is king!
<kyle_> yes, i want my guitarport to work in linux
<LinuxJones> bigfoot1: python file.py
<ompaul> bigfoot1, python FOO.py is one way
<kyle_> somehow
<mikelo> my games are running slower than when I first installed ubuntu
<LinuxJones> mikelo: 3d games ?
<BiSK-8> hello,  i need help with my ubuntu: when i try 2 download a mpg, ov or mpeg movie, insead of downloading it playes it on my firefox, what do i do?
<kyle_> i bone linux
<ompaul> kyle_, language, please
<kyle_> sorry
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones: ompaul. thanks
<mikelo> LinuxJones, yes
<kyle_> but i do
* ompaul runs away to do a little message
<dejx> Well i was wondering one thing, is there any tool like Borland Builder ?
<mikelo> LinuxJones, like planetpenguin racer
<nemi> BiSK-8, right click the link
<dejx> for graphic programming in linux (gtk,..) ? drag method.
<BiSK-8> 1 sec
<kyle_> why can't houses be free like linux, why can't the world be free
<LinuxJones> mikelo: I used to have to set xserver to use 16 bit color rather than 24. It made a huge difference in fps in say Quake3 and is not really that big a deal depending on the quality of your display.
<alynx> kyle_: hehe agreed
<_jason> kyle_: blame human nature
<bigfoot1> where can i learn all the commands that will wean me off nautilus (e.g. directory listing, sorting by filesize, by date modified, etc)
<dejx> kyle_ world is free, out lifestyles are expensive
<BiSK-8> nemi, thx didnt think of that
<dejx> our.
<nemi> BiSK-8, or use 'copy link location' & use wget in a terminal
<ploom> dejx, haven't you tried eclipse - it works everywhere, builds even swt (next to swing and awt as long as I remember)
<kyle_> i bone linux
<IdleOne> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<kyle_> i have an idea!!!
<nemi> kyle_, don't be a tard
<LinuxJones> kyle_: you were already told to cool it once.
<eav> cya
<IdleOne> kyle_:  this is a pg rated channel please speak accordingly
<mikelo> LinuxJones, where's x's config file?
<dejx> So nobody cant give me suggestion for me?
<bigfoot1> IdleOne: thanks
<kyle_> every linux user should become a hippie
<kyle_> like me
<IdleOne> bigfoot1:  np
<nemi> dejx, about what?
<kyle_> and make money for free
<LinuxJones> mikelo: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dejx> Well i was wondering one thing, is there any tool like Borland Builder (in win*)
<dejx> for graphic programming in linux (gtk,..) ? drag method.
<bigfoot1> fellow rythymbox users; i like RB, but when i move my audio to a different folder, RB loses all meta info (rating, times played, etc), is there a solution?
<nemi> dejx, glade perhaps
<MalfoeFor> latest version of getmail works correctly, all you need now is to chron it and then use a client to look at the ouput file http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gotmail/gotmail-0.8.7.1.zip?use_mirror=kent
<Mabus06> How do I open file-roller as root? I get errors?
<dejx> kyle_, look at my rig ( http://freeweb.siol.net/rpeteli1/.tmp/basement.jpg ) and now i bought Boss GT-8
<dejx> nemi thanks, I'll look around for documentation.
<kyle_> that's kool, good sh_t
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Fredde> Wich ports should I open on my d-link 604 to use bittorrent
<ompaul> kyle_, in a word - no
<bigfoot1> can someone take a look at a small python file that was created to download a file off the internet, please? (It's only 766 bytes!)
<MalfoeFor> depends on the bt client
<bigfoot1> coz i'm having problems running it.
<kyle_> i play a gibson lespaul junior (the old one)
<im_a_muslim> As Salaam e laikum (means: peace b upon u) .............. http://www.submission.org/ .......... [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful     [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.     [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.     [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.     [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<mikelo> LinuxJones, is this it?
<mikelo> Section "Screen"
<mikelo> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<mikelo> 	Device		"Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
<mikelo> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<mikelo> 	DefaultDepth	24
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=omairhe@203.81.238.*]  by ompaul
<nemi> im_a_muslim, no 'big beard in the sky' theories please
<MalfoeFor> bittornado for example allows you to select the ports you use, so then open the relevant ones
<IdleOne> im_a_muslim:  thanks for that. need any ubuntu help?
<kyle_> this linux copy only cost me 230 from a pc shop in Solihull
<LinuxJones> mikelo: defaultdepth yeah , but please don't paste in here use pastebin.ca then post the link here in irc.
<mikelo> sorry 4 the long paste
<_jason> mikelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nemi> kyle_, damn,  you got a  discount
<kyle_> i know
<GTX> Where will there be a .deb upgrade for the X 7.00 ?
<kyle_> bargain
<kyle_> i wish it was free like windows xp
<IdleOne> kyle_:  you paid for ubuntu?
<kyle_> yep
<IdleOne> heh
<Seveas> GTX, for breezy: never
<LinuxJones> kyle_: stop your trolling
<CodyDH> Another random question. When the next version of Ubuntu comes out, will it be simple enough to use apt to update to it, or will it require a reinstall?
<nemi> IdleOne, don't feed the troll
* amphi has bought debian cds
* speyer brb,merg sa pap
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kyle_!*@*]  by Seveas
<IdleOne> nemi:  when you feed them they do tricks
<nemi> IdleOne, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<mikelo> LinuxJones, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Mabus06> What sort of permissions do I have to worry about for adding files to an archive? And will the people who download/extract my archive be able to use it?
<GTX> Seveas, How come?
<Seveas> GTX, because breezy is stable and final. Only security updates will enter breezy
<bigfoot1> LinuxJones: do you have time to take check out a small 766 byte py file for me, please?
<GTX> Seveas, Im assuming there will be more versions of ubuntu coming out with different names, will people be able to upgrade to these ? or will people need to reinstall?
<Seveas> GTX, no reinstalling - reinstalling sucks. This is Ubuntu, not Red Hat/Suse 
<GTX> hah D:
<GTX> Seveas, so when another version of ubuntu comes out we can just upgrade? and that might include X 7.00 ?
<nemi> Seveas, ;)
<rambo3> i think it will need step wise upgrade 1>>2 >>3 not 1>>3
<Mabus06> I can't seem to add a file to an archive I started as root (with sudo)
<Bandit101> Seveas cant you upgrade suse?
<Seveas> gtx, yes we can and yes it does
<Seveas> Bandit101, hang on
<Zoroaster> ok
<ufo> how do i change the permission on ntfs drive for regular users?
<GTX> Seveas,  Fantastic, I got some idiots which run Suse saying I cant
<Zoroaster> yesterday I let synaptic upgrade my kernel
<Zoroaster> now my vmware does not work
<Zoroaster> is that something that one should not do unless something is broeken?
<Seveas> Bandit101, ah lost the link... but anyway: it's hell to try that
<GTX> Zoroaster, might be the header files of the kernal
<Seveas> suse upgrading means uninstalling half your system, trying to reinstall a quarter od it and finally giving up and reinstalling
<GTX> Thought so Seveas  :)
<Seveas> ufo, mount it properly (ie with umask=0222 in the mount options)
<stu> vmware install script compiles drivers for VMNET0x that depend on your kernel version and headers - run "sudo vmware-configure"
<Zoroaster> GTX, vmware says the vmmodule or something is not there, do I want make one
<Zoroaster> so then I do what it says
<Quinch> Can someone tell me how to install DRI?
<Bandit101> Seveas I see interesting
<ufo> Seveas: ok... thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ploom> GTX, I have upgared from hoary to breezy previously on two computers, no big problems arised...
<GTX> Zoroaster, run the install again, It shouldnt override your data
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GTX> Good to know ploom : D
<Zoroaster> ok, I'll try that
<GTX> Is it possible to connect to multiple servers on xchat?
<mikelo> i'm back
<GTX> as I've got like 5 different xchat's open
<mikelo> GTX yes
<rambo3> GTX yea
<GTX> lol how
<Seveas> GTX, /newserver
<GTX>  ta
<GTX> brb then :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*i=omairhe@203.81.238.*]  by ompaul
<GTX> Better :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<Mabus06> Why do you remove operator status from yourself?
<Mabus06> What's wrong with being an op?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Mabus06, a lot 
<GTX> maybe so people dont pm them asking for help all the time
<mikelo> LinuxJones, didn't change much
<GTX> so people think there's no admins in here
<GTX> or something
<pm> pm what?????????????
<Seveas> GTX, the first one
<GTX> hehe :)
<topyli> GTX: you want one? :)
<pudland> can someone point me to an "how to" to revert back to the original 5.10 GFX driver setup after installing fglrx???????? pls help
<Mabus06> So can nobody help me with my file-roller questions?
<Seveas> pudland, remove fglrx again and change "fglrx" back to "ati" in xorg.conf
<pudland> seveas, remove using synaptic or manually?
<Seveas> depends on how you installed it 
* rikai blinks.
<rikai> Apparently 10gb isnt enough for my / partition o.o;
<pudland> seveas, manually
<mzuverink> I have fetchmail running for my user, it checks mail for one pop account and everytime 10 minutes, when it checks the mail I get an email confirming the check.  How can I make it not send the email?
<Seveas> pudland, manually installed .deb files or others?
<GTX> Now I got all my servers in 1 xchat /me will allways try and help people in here :D
<pudland> seveas, it was actually the ati drivers from an ubuntuforum how-to
<ufo> how do i use the new fstab without restart
<Quinch> UFO, you mean for mounting? Try "mount -a".
<ufo> Quinch: thx
<Seveas> pudland, forum howtos often are crap, better use the wiki next time...
<Quinch> Ufo, thank me if it works, not before. I'm a newbie.
<lawrence> I'm downloading kubuntu
<pudland> seveas, hmmmm, kk.  using ati's config, are there certain files that need to be removed?
<ycs> hey
<reza> hey
<reza> what is root pass?
<Seveas> pudland, the easiest way to 'reset' the X configuration is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quinch> Can someone please tell me what the message "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." means? I get that whenever I try running something that involves 3D graphics acceleration.
<Seveas> !tell reza about root
<lawrence> my root password is boxx224
<Seveas> pudland, that won't remove any files but they won't harm
<reza> how you now the root
<bigfoot1> why does a tutorial for linux recommend not embedding spaces in filenames (Use underscores instead, it says)?
<lawrence> Quinch, I think you need to get authentic Nvidia/ATI drivers installed
<Quinch> Lawrence, dude... never. Ever. EVER. Tell someone your password. That goes double for root.
<pudland> seveas, that would revert xorg back to "ati" and system defaults?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, because it's quite easy to forget to escape spaces in commands
<ycs> dopy now i can hak your compter thanks for the root passowrd box
<Seveas> pudland, yep
<dyrne> bigfoot1: unless you want to have to type file\ name for each space..
<bigfoot1> Seveas: "escape spaces"? what's that?
<reza> but how you get root pass:P
<lawrence> haha.. that isn't my real root password.. someone just asked what the root password was..
<bigfoot1> dyrne: pardon?
<reza> i have ubuntu but cant install anything
<lawrence> reza, you tell Linux your root password when it is installed
<reza> lol
<Seveas> reza, read the link ubotu sent you
<pudland> seveas, glxgears was giving me around 300fps prior to breaking my system.  After the install it would bog once my cpu hit 100%
<bigfoot1> dyrne: ok. let's say i have a file called I Love You.txt.
<dyrne> bigfoot1: the '\ ' tells it there is a space. for instance 'file name' or file\ name will work
<IdleOne> when I try to start totem I get an error saying that totem is already being used but Im not using it. how do i kill totem?
<dyrne> bigfoot1: I\ Love\ You.txt
<Seveas> IdleOne, killall totem
<Quinch> LAwrence, is installing ATI's own drivers a good idea? From what I've overheard, they're... less than great.
<reza> dont see any
<reza> link
<IdleOne> Seveas:  thank you
<bigfoot1> dyrne: ahhh! now i see.
<Seveas> Quinch, it's not bad - just make sure you install them properly
<reza> when i start linux i must do a pass is that the root pas?
<bigfoot1> so i guess it's good to avoid spaces in filenames, eh?
<lawrence> I think it's like this \I love you/.text or something
<Seveas> reza, read the link ubotu sent you!
<Quinch> Seveas: Oh, I'm doomed then.
<reza> thanks i saw it first time sorry
<Seveas> Quinch, of course, we all are 
<ufo> my language characters are missing on ntfs what should i do in mount options?
<lawrence> Quinch, I don't really know.. I just assumed that because they made the hardware, they would make good drivers.. though probably not.. I use nVidia
<m3phistos> hello! can someone tell me how to create a keybinding for an aplication with kde?
<BiSK-8> is there anyway i can see wmv videos on ubuntu
<Quinch> Seveas: I managed to literally lose an entire partition about a week back. I found out yesterday that I somehow managed to copy them into /mount and the mounted folder masked them.
<Seveas> Quinch, rofl :D
<reza> so nobody had root pasS:P
<reza> lol
<dyrne> ubuntu: tell BiSK-8 about w32codecs
<reza> oke thanks
<lawrence> hahah!!
<reza> Seveas
<dyrne> ubotu: tell BiSK-8 about w32codecs
<IdleOne> Seveas:  would running a program with wine affect totam?
<Seveas> ufo, use nls=utf8 as mount option
<Quinch> Seveas: That should give you some idea of how talented I am when it comes to doing things "properly".
<Seveas> IdleOne, not that I know of
<ufo> Seveas: ok thx
<m3phistos> seveas: are you sure it is the root password you need? because ubuntu generaly use SUDO
<Seveas> m3phistos, que?
<IdleOne> $ killall totem
<IdleOne> totem: no process killed
<IdleOne> but still get the same error
<Seveas> I don't need no stinking root password 
<Quinch> Question: Is Ubuntu x86 or x86_64?
<reza> :P
<Seveas> Quinch, both, and also ppc
<lawrence> onetime I chowned the /usr directory to my username (well, it was one of those one root depends on)..
<lawrence> I was LOCKED OUT OF ROOT..
<lawrence> had to put SuSE on..
<Seveas> 
<lawrence> now I'm back to ubuntu
<reza> lol
<Seveas> I one rm -rf'ed /var/lib
<Seveas> just as stupid
<rambo3> i once typed sudo chmod 007 /*/*/*/*/*/*/*
<lawrence> hahaha
<ufo> Seveas: how did you do the smiley?
<Seveas> ufo, simple: :)
<mikelo> my games are running slow
<lawrence> oh!! how's this!!.. when trying to install Mac OS X86, I put a command in which formats a drive.. I told it to format HDA instead of HDB..
<Seveas> ok, you win 
<dyrne> mikelo: you have installed 3d driver?
<reza> i want to install ftp how i do it?
<mikelo> dyrne, how do i check that?
<rambo3> 
<Seveas> reza, apt-get intall vsftpd and browse through /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/
<m3phistos> reza: ftp serveur or ftp client?
<reza> ftp client
<dyrne> mikelo: you have onboard video or video card? nvidia? ati?
<mikelo> dyrne, onboard
<Seveas> reza, ah, then discard my advise
<Seveas> reza, places  connect to server
<reza> oke
<m3phistos> reza: gnome has already a ftp client if I remenber well
<reza> really?
<reza> were
<Quinch> reza: There's a buttload of those. You can use command line for most operations, anyhow, especially if you just want to upload/download stuff.
<Seveas> reza, places  connect to server 
<m3phistos> reza: yes, exactly what seveas said
<reza> because i have a game server and need new maps:P
<Quinch> Reza: Or what they said.
<reza> oke thanks i will try
<dyrne> mikelo: a video card would be fairly straight forward but I never had alot of luck with my onboard intel chipset maybe someone else can help you sorry
<reza> waht you mean with places?
<bigfoot1> guys, I'm in Linux School at the moment. Um, I'm learning the "ls -l" command. In what cases is the group different from the owner? IT seems to me that they're always the same
<m3phistos> quinch: yes I now... I'm quite new on IRC and don't speak english very well
<WebWiz> hi, is freenx included with ubuntu?
<WebWiz> I can't find it in the apt anywhere
<mikelo> dyrne, it worked before
<WebWiz> and i require it for remotex sessions
<lawrence> all I can tell you about the intel, onboard things is that if you happen to have the 915 chipset, you get good graphics when trying to put Mac OS x86 on a PC
<WebWiz> so i can see my gnome desktop remotely
<cradek> bigfoot1: it's convenient for each user to also have his own group, but this is not necessary.  The answer to your question is "whenever you set them differently"
<pudland> !ubuntuwiki
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pudland
<WebWiz> unless there is an alternate
<tidus8_> hi, i've a problem...acpi doesn't work in my travelmate 8100. Could Someone help me?
<bigfoot1> cradek: i'm the only user on my ubuntu,
<m3phistos> reza: do you see the "taskbar" on the top of your screen? with the "applications" menu?
<bigfoot1> on my ubuntu pc.
<pudland> !ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pudland
<reza> ye is see
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<rambo3> !wiki
<pudland> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cradek> bigfoot1: files you create will be in your default group, which matches your login.
<MalfoeFor> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=+freenx+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta= freenx on ubuntu?
<MalfoeFor> simply build i if worse comes to worst
<cradek> bigfoot1: groups are used for special purposes on multiuser systems, such as sharing files between sets of people.
<lawrence> I am on a mission to make Linux look and feel like Windows XP
<tidus8_> Ehi guys, nobody help me?
<_jason> lawrence: why... :P
<cradek> lawrence: there's a BSOD screensaver
<m3phistos> lawrence: windows-like? beeerk
<bigfoot1> cradek: since i'm on a Solo computer, is there a way to turn off the "group column" when I do "ls -l", since this info is redundant?
<pudland> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cradek> bigfoot1: the answers to questions like that are in the man pages: use "man ls"
<reza> is see it m3phistos
<reza> is
<reza> i
<lawrence> haha.. well, I am having a debate with my dad at times about which OS is better.. if I can get Linux to look and feel like Windows.. things bight be easier to tell
<cradek> bigfoot1: chances are you will find a ls flag that does what you want.
<dyrne> lawrence: just install kde :P
<lawrence> also a way to get all Windows software (or atleast a linux emulation) working on here
<MalfoeFor> http://www.linspire.com/ you really want that? sheesh
<lawrence> well, I'm currently downloading kubuntu
<bigfoot1> _jason: why'd you switch to ubuntu. and from what?
<m3phistos> reza: so you have: "aplications","[another menu] ,"[another menu] " (I'm on KDE)
<m3phistos> reza: and the menu you want is the second
<reza> oke im in it
<MalfoeFor> I suppose wine is alright, bu the prob comes when poeple wine about not having msn messenger...
<_jason> bigfoot1: from windows xp and I tried linux over the summer (debian) and thought it was great
<lawrence> m3phistos, when you're finished with reza, may I ask if you are using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<balounou> i love madonna
<GTX> lawrence, kubuntu made me throw up after an hour
<balounou> sorry
<beena> how to change the default operating system to winxp instead of ubuntu?
<Quinch> Beena, what's your bootloader?
<m3phistos> reza: don't you see at the end of the list the "conect to server"?
<bigfoot1> _jason: that's it? you switched just because? you're an easy convert
<beena> grub Quinch
<nemi> beena: edit  /boot/grub/menu/lst
<lawrence> GTX, I see..
<reza> ye i see
<reza> thanks
<LinuxJones> Cool Marcel Gagne was on Call For Help talking about Ubuntu.
<reza> its ftp thanks
<_jason> beena: the ``default'' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lawrence> GTX, what was vile about kubuntu?
<m3phistos> lawrence: I use Ubuntu, but I use it with gnome AND kde
<bigfoot1> i switched coz i'm in japan and the pc i got on yahoo auctions came with Jap Win XP.
<GTX> lawrence, It took me hours to find what I wanted to, the menu is all overloaded abit like windows. but I find gnome has a nice and simple layout of the menu, again you can allways edit it
<m3phistos> reza: :)
<lawrence> haha.. I see
<reza> it doesnt work if i do the ftp in it then it gives a error
<GTX> lawrence, I like "simple" :P
<lawrence> wow!!.. I was searching for ways of getting whorey hedgehog to accept a KDE.. but..
<lawrence> haha.. yeah, simple is good.. but I like eyecandy..
<Quinch> reza, what's the error say?
<_jason> lawrence: hoary not whory :P
<GTX> lawrence, another thing which is realy annoying is all the KDE software which comes with it, all the KDE browsers and stuff! It's awfull
<rambo3> lawrence you ll have to take a look att : http://www.kde-look.org/ and theme it as you'd  want it to lok
<reza> somebody dutch?
<_jason> !nl
<nemi> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<m3phistos> lawrence: if you want to convince your dad; use gnome, is quite simple, kde have too much programs
<Quinch> reza: Well, I've got a dutch lobster in the fridge....
<reza> :P
<beena> i didnt understand
<GTX> m3phistos, Im with you there, I hate all the K applications which come with it
<reza> well he says that he cant see me the ftp
<pudland> seveas, do you have anything to do with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, is this a stable how to?
<reza> Niet in staat locatie 'ftp://anonymous@ftp://et_2:et_public_220@81.171.125.108' weer te geven
<reza> Details: Er is geen standaardactie geassocieerd met deze locatie.
<lawrence> yeah, my dad uses gnome.. he also likes linux.. but, I think it would be cool if Linux got popular outside the server empire
<beena> i want win to be default , i want the wait time to increase while booting
<lawrence> rambo3, thanks for the link
<beena> any help appreciated
<GTX> lawrence, It's getting there slowly, Your dad must be real cool because mine cant even switch on a pc, let alone right an email :(
<lawrence> _jason, I like whory more :D
<Seveas> pudland, I wrote parts of it and use the packages it advises
<_jason> beena: ok do this first: open a terminal (accessories > terminal) and do 'sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup'
<nemi> beena: edit menu.lst - it's well commented
<m3phistos> GTX: :)
<Quinch> Lawrence, I don't think there's much chance of that; Linux isn't very user-friendly, doubly so for the average user. Unless someone comes up with a Linux distro that can dumb everything down so the unitiated like myself can understand what's going on without cerebral hemmorhages, I don't think Linux will ever become the mainstream OS.
<hit> l
<beena> i did as u said jason
<beena> what next
<GTX> lawrence, he's a screenshot of it when I tried it http://www.charliecreed.com/linux/snapshot2.png, I moved back  to gnome after an hour
<nemi> Quinch: linux distros have made _huge_ progress in that direction
<m3phistos> quinch: it was what I was thinking before Ubuntu
<reza> Niet in staat locatie 'ftp://anonymous@ftp://et_2:et_public_220@81.171.125.108' weer te geven
<reza> Details: Er is geen standaardactie geassocieerd met deze locatie.
<beena> nemi what is the exact command
<reza> this it sayd
<reza> says
<reza> but it is in dutch
<_jason> reza: people will help you in dutch at #ubuntu-nl
<reza> thanks
<beena> jason:
<beena> i did as u said (backup)
<reza> site?
<reza> or chat
<beena> jason: what shud i do to make winxp my default
<_jason> beena: now: gksudo 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<IdleOne> reza: type /join #ubuntu-nl
<Quinch> nemi and mp3phistos: Right, but they're still not there yet. I mean, I'm here using Ubuntu, but even though I'm not exactly Joe User, I'm still having trouble grasping even the basic concepts. Sure, I can click to open this or that preinstalled application, but that's all I can do without having to look up tutorials on the 'net or bug people in here.
<rambo3> Quinch so you knew how to operate windows first time you bought computer ? i dont whink so , and most of the qustions from linux - newbes are those about advanced windows like questions
<_jason> beena: also, for my highlight to work, please do _jason, with an underscore
<reza> thanks
<Quinch> rambo3: Actually, I did. I hate to say it, but Windows is intuitive, to the point where it leverages everything else that sucks about it.
<beena> _jason: ok
<lawrence> yeah..
<_jason> beena: okay, you see the comments about ``default num''?  read them and tell me if you don't understand what to do
<IdleOne> Quinch:  Windows has dumbed down the end user to the point where they dont think they are smart enough to use linux
<m3phistos> quinch: windows is intuitive because it is the first OS you learnt to use, no more
<beena> i see blank
<amphi> Quinch: true, there's a way to go before 'aunt tilly' will enjoy it - I'm not sure that's an important goal, as windows and macos provide that environment
<chmod775> I am compiling an application from source
<beena> _jason:  i dont see that
<_jason> beena: paste the exact command you did
<chmod775> hecking for glib-config... no
<chmod775> configure: error: glib-1.2 (glib-config) not found
<amphi> chmod775: why? ;)
<beena> _jason: ok u need to wait
<m3phistos> IdleOne: good said
<chmod775> Geeting this error
<reza> lol the nl guys are all sleeping nobody answrS:P
<chmod775> ?
<Quinch> mp3phistos: Actually, my first OS was MS-DOS. But Windows was my first one with GUI, true.
<_jason> reza: what gave you that error?
<rambo3> m3phistos , he just answerd that he knew everything about windows first time when he used it , so there is no point arguing
<Quinch> rambo3: For example, you plonk in a new hard drive into your computer. Windows automatically detects the filesystem, partitions and assigns them the drive letters. Linux, you have to edit fstab, which is an adventure in itself for a new user.
<chmod775> which package should I install
<chmod775> ?
<Kootaphor> hmm, my terminal colors disappeared and I don't know how to get them back, help?
<GTX> Quinch, It did it automaticlay here lol
<beena> _jason: gksudo 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<beena> _jason: i did this
<beena> _jason: its not showing anything
<chmod775> help
<_jason> beena: do you use grub?
<reza> jason when click on the second thing then i see et_ and then the ftp but when i click on it it says a eror
<beena> _jason: i think so
<anball> has anyone had any luck getting vncserver to work?  i've tried tightvncserver and vnc4server.  both have the following error: """Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'""" .  where does Xvnc pick up its configuration?
<beena> i use ubuntu
<beena> _jason: i use ubuntu
<_jason> reza: click what?  I don't know what you are trying to do
<m3phistos> quinch: yes, it is true, but you can use graficals tools if you don't want to touch to your fstab
<beena> _jason: ubuntu latest version
<lawrence> yay.. 94% of Kubuntu
<ploom> damn - about auto-mounting in Ubuntu - when more than one x session open (eg two different users logged on at the same time) - who will mount the camera, when connected in for ex?
<m3phistos> beena: i think we all use ubuntu here, lol
<amphi> beena: grub is the bootloader that gives you the menu to choose which OS to boot
<reza> jason: i click on the secon button at the menu at the top and then i see my ftp link up the connect to server but when i click on it it gives a eroor
<_jason> beena: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst, does it say anything?
<beena> _jason: it shows 1. ubuntu 2. something ... 4. other os = winxp
<ploom> the question is actually that could it still always be the active user (the one, having its session displayed on screen and keyboard connected to)
<ploom> ??
<beena> _jason: i see similar thing when booting
<Quinch> m3phistos: But how would a new user know that? Basically, what I think Linux is missing is integrated "auto configuration" and tutorials and, as far as I can tell, Ubuntu is lacking those, leaving anyone who doesn't know how to do something with the only recourse to trawl the internet for it.
<lawrence> I think SuSE would be a good OS to make look like Windows
<axisys> anyone can tell why my mplayer failing here http://pastebin.com/570341 ?
<beena> _jason: yes it is showing as in booting
<_jason> beena: okay... I don't know why the command before didn't work.  Maybe you can try nano, do: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reza> jason: i click on the secon button at the menu at the top and then i see my ftp link up the connect to server but when i click on it it gives a eroor
<loxety> hi
<beena> _jason: i tried cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and it shows my boot option
<_jason> reza: do you know the ftp server is working?
<reza> nope i have 2 ftp this is a new one
<_jason> beena: ok, now to edit the file do: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reza> i will ask
<m3phistos> quinch: yes, sure, I haven't said ubuntu was as simple as windows, but it is not too hard like the other ditribs (debian?)
<m3phistos> quinch: windows was created to be the more simple of use as possible
<Quinch> m3phistos: Saying "hey, it could be worse" doesn't really help its case.
<lawrence> Hmm.. let's do a status on how many males and how many females opperate Linux
<beena> _jason: now wat to do
<renlore> hi how do i add an outside repository > ktechlab.org? :P
<beena> _jason: its showing
<loxety> I just installed ubuntu and am logged into X as a user.  How do I gain root access?  I've tried pulling up xterm and doing su - and it asks for a password for root.  I dont believe the installation asked me for the root passwd.
<axisys> loxety: sudo -s
<Quinch> m3phistos: Exactly, that that's the main driving force behind its success. It's simple.
<m3phistos> quinch: lol
<axisys> loxety: put yor password
<hatake_kakashi> loxety: sudo <application to run as super-user>
<_jason> beena: now you see the comments about ``default num'' near the top?  read them and tell me if you don't understand what to do
<lawrence> what's better, sudo, or su?
<GTX> loxety, sudo -i
<loxety> ok got it! thanks!!!
<axisys> sudo
<hatake_kakashi> lawrence: security-wise, sudo
<m3phistos> quinch: but windows, by this way, have lost the main idea of the informatic
<lawrence> in that case, I shall keep my sudu
<hatake_kakashi> but that's _only_ if you have not set a password for root user yet
<loxety> so now that I am root I can change the passwd to something else like a normal linux system right?
<beena> _jason: timeout is 10 seconds
<GTX> Yes loxety
<axisys> loxety: right
<hatake_kakashi> loxety: if you want to, yes
<reza> jason it must work he said
<m3phistos> quinch: well, my little bit of english is quite poor to explain more ^^
<_jason> beena: ok, change it to what you want
<beena> _jason: i can figure only the timeout
<beena> _jason: ok
<Quinch> m3phistos: The users, she don't care. That's the problem. They'll stick to what they're comfortable with and they'll sacrifice quality to remain comfortable. I mean, hell, let's face it - by and large, people are sheep.
<axisys> _jason: hey mr mplayer expert :-) would u know why my mplayer is failing here http://pastebin.com/570341?
<beena> _jason: i want winxp to be the default
<nemi> Quinch: who cares?
<axisys> _jason: i must be doing something stupid
<Quinch> nemi: I do. The users are a market base. The less people use Linux, less applications will be developed for it.
<_jason> reza: I tried ftp://et_2:et_public_220@81.171.125.108 in firefox and get auth failure
<GTX> _jason, You got your hands full hah :p
<amphi> m3phistos: one big problem with windows is the barrier to entry to programming
<reza> jason lol
<reza> oke
<beena> _jason: i want winxp to load by default. any idea
<reza> i will ask again
<m3phistos> quinch: yes, unfortunately, people are sheep: that's why windows exist :p
<lawrence> wow.. 97%
<_jason> reza: what is the username and password supposed to be?
<reza> but thanks
<reza> we havent any
<axisys> GTX: u care to give us a hand.. with my mplayer issue?
<reza> pass
<reza> its a game server
<amphi> m3phistos: shell scripting makes the transition from 'user' to 'programmer' gradual and painless
<darnellkeith_> what do i need to setup my own email server?
<GTX> axisys, I've looked at it and dont have a clue im afraid, I'm not a linux guru (YET!)
<_jason> reza: ftp://81.171.125.108/ works fine, try adding the server again in nautilus
<Quinch> m3phistos: Or rather, why they *still* exist. And the best way to win the sheep over is to provide them with grener pastures.
<beena> _jason: how to load winxp by default
<axisys> GTX: what u waiting for .. get on with it.. hehe
<lawrence> darnellkeith_, I personally used communigate
<GTX> hah axisys, I only been using ubuntu myself for 2 weeks
<lawrence> it was the easist
<reza> dont work
<lawrence> you MAY also need webmin
<_jason> beena: you see the line that says ``default  NUM'' where NUM is some number?
<dyrne> darnellkeith_: try wiki.ubuntu.com search for mail server. config is kind of indepth but it should all be there
<amphi> Quinch: that is not true IMHO - there are certain niche products that may never have a Free equiv.
<axisys> GTX: so ubuntu is your first linux I take ?!
<beena> yes
<alien9391> I'd like to use skype, but probably the microphone doesnt work, any idea?
<beena> _jason: yes
<m3phistos> amphi: you forgot a big probleme: with windows, if you don't have a powerful pc, you can't use a lot of programs running at the same time
<GTX> axisys, no I'm a networking nerd and use it all the time for servers, just never used it as desktop
<Quinch> amphi: Have a free what?
<_jason> reza: let me try nautilus, it works in firefox
<axisys> alien9391: try gismoproject
<alien9391> axisys thx
<axisys> alien9391: gizmoproject rather
<alien9391> ok
<amphi> Quinch: equivalent - for instance, there's no good Free CAD sw that I'm aware of
<alien9391> i take a look
<_jason> beena: when you get your boot menu, what line is windows xp  on?  (start counting at 0 and include titles)
<beena> _jason: i see default 0
<axisys> GTX: gotcha
<m3phistos> amphi: when I was on my 800MHz pc, I wasn't able to burn a cd and listenning a music at the same time! when with linux I can
<reza> jason cya i will try on windows
<Quinch> amphi: You lost me entirely. Can you elaborate?
<reza> bu thanks for help
<_jason> reza: wait
<NightWalker> Hello i have error here checking for python... /usr/local/bin/python
<NightWalker> Found Python version 2.4
<NightWalker> Warning: Missing libxml2-python
<NightWalker> could not find python2.4/Python.h
<NightWalker> Enabling debugger
<reza> what you mean?
<NightWalker> checking for libxml libraries >= 2.6.0... configure: error: Could not find libxml2 anywhere, check ftp://xmlsoft.org/.
* axisys looking for a way to steal _jason to get some mplayer tips
<NightWalker> Can someone help mee
<beena> _jason: i think its 8
<amphi> Quinch: there is a huge amount of Free sw, so what's this problem of linux application development that you see?
<m3phistos> quinch: yes, and know they will create new grener pasture with the new windows vista
<amphi> m3phistos: I haven't used windows in a long time
<_jason> reza: file > connect to server, just put 81.171.125.108 as the server for Public FTP type and it should work
<dreamer_> beuh, I think I messed up my firefox, I can;t open it anymore :|
<Quinch> amphi: So you're saying that only free software may run on Linux?
<lawrence> does anyone know of any good recording software for Linukh
<rambo3> continue bother people with offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_keroppi_> I used to have debian, and now I've installed Ubuntu, and I've noticed that my Bitstream Vera Sans Mono font is slightly taller than it was in Debian. `xdpyinfo | grep dots` says 100x100 dpi, but I'm still not sure why the fonts are a little bit taller. The Ubuntu font settings say 96 dpi, the settings that you can click on.
<GTX> NightWalker, you could try reinstalling it with apt-get
<dreamer_> all I wanted to do was remove java from my /home/ dir because I installed it wrong and the files where in my way
<NightWalker> What command apt-get install what?
<reza> it works lol
<_jason> beena: ok as long as you started counting at 0 then put 8 and reboot to try it
<LinuxJones> rambo3: audio recording software ?
<m3phistos> quinch: sheep-> waaaa beautiful! I have to buy the latest pc to install this SO beautiful and "powerful" windows!
<amphi> Quinch: where did I say that? I myself prefer not to run anything else
<reza> thnaks
<reza> thanks
<lawrence> I didn't think I would ever live to see the day this download gets complete..
<Quinch> m3phistos: So? Windows ups the bar, let them. Let Linux up it up some more?
<GTX> NightWalker, type sudo apt-get install libxml2-python2.3
<lawrence> but, I might have been wrong..
<Fredde> In bittorrent, if you got more open ports, do you have bigger chanse getting more peers then?
<Quinch> amphi: So where do we disagree?
<beena> _jason: ok i ll try
<hatake_kakashi> lawrence: umm, that theoretically is not possible
<rambo3> LinuxJones  what is Sound Recorder . i ll take apt for 10000
<Quinch> Oh, and, can someone tell me how to run a *.run file?
<lawrence> hatake_kakashi, what is?
<m3phistos> quinch: :) we will make it be
<amphi> Quinch: I thought you said there was a problem with sw being developed for linux because it has a small userbase
<hatake_kakashi> Quinch: sh?
<hatake_kakashi> 01:23:07 < lawrence> I didn't think I would ever live to see the day this download gets complete.. <-- this one..
<Zoroaster> I upgraded my kernel, wher can I find info on how to recompile my kernel, like a how to for dummies
<amphi> Quinch: what is it? file foo.run would tell you
<Quinch> amphi: Yes.
<dreamer_> I did 'sudo rm -rf /home/dreamer/jre1.5.0_06' to remove that folder and now firefox won't open, but I installed java using another file
<lawrence> I see..
<m3phistos> quinch: well, I will shut up or I will feed another troll ^^
<reza> but jason i dont see any etmain
<reza> 81.171.125.108
<NightWalker> GTX Thanks My friend
<lawrence> ah well.. it's done now.. I'll see you all later
<GTX> NightWalker, Did it fix it?
<lawrence> nice talking
<m3phistos> quinch: but I'm according to you
<reza> ftp://et_2:et_2_public_220@81.171.125.108 this is ftp must i dot
<Quinch> Heh, alright, I'll put a sock in it too.
<reza> do
<reza> ftp://et_2:et_2_public_220@81.171.125.108
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: why would you want to recompile your kernel?
<dreamer_> does anybody know what could be wrong why firefox won't open ?
<reza> in connect to server
<reza> ?
<LinuxJones> rambo3: you want something simple install audacity
<GTX> dreamer_,  type firefox in console, do you get any errors ?
<amphi> Quinch: I see no such problem, I have approx 15,000 software packages available in debian, and source tarballs for a huge amount more - where is the shortage?
<Quinch> hatake_kakashi: Can you spell it out for me? What's sh do and how do I use it?
<NightWalker> GTX, ohhhh nope
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, because I can't get vmware to work, I get the message -
<Zoroaster> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<Zoroaster> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<Zoroaster> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<Zoroaster> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<dreamer_> wtf, right now the terminal won't even open
<Quinch> amphi: Games, for example.
<GTX> NightWalker, You seem to have python 2.4, can you download python 2.3
<rambo3> i never asked you about anthing LinuxJones . you must have mixed names
<amphi> dreamer_: did you try starting it from a console?
<hatake_kakashi> Quinch: first try what amphi said.. file foo.run
<reza> ftp://et_2:et_2_public_220@81.171.125.108 must i do this in connect to server?
<NightWalker> I can setup 2.3
<GTX> NightWalker, Setup 2.3 and it should be fine :)
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: hmm
<NightWalker> But i allways get this same error
<NightWalker> gtx
<Quinch> Ahh, "file" is a command....
<amphi> Quinch: ah, games - I don't play 'em, so that's not a problem for me; perhaps a game console is a solution?
<NightWalker> can you pm me ?
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, It gives me 2 solutions, shouldn't I recompile my kernel
<GTX> Yes
<dreamer_> @ GTX and amphi : I can't open a terminal
<rambo3> i just told Quinch to continue bother people with offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<m3phistos> well, do someone can help me with my keybidding on kde?
<GTX> dreamer_, get any errors?
<alien9391> axisys : Can this gizmo use skype ?
* Quinch zips his mouth so as not to go on a rant about game consoles.
<dreamer_> no, just nothing
<GTX> dreamer_, intresting, can you access anything>?
<amphi> Quinch: heh - I know nothing about 'em, so apologies if that was a foolish remark
<_keroppi_> Would anyone know why X would report 100x100 dpi, Ubuntu has it's clickable font settings to 96dpi, yet the Bitstream Vera Sans Momo font is taller than usual?
<LinuxJones> rambo3: sorry dude that was meant for lawrence
<dreamer_> I'll try to open something, everything I allready have running works fine (xchat, xmms, gaim, streamtuner)
<Quinch> amphi: Ehh, let's just say I've got a chip on my shoulder about them and leave it at that.
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: well you could do that however some things may break, umm as for kernel compiling, I'm not too sure, I learned it mostly by trail and error and wouldn't say that I would be good enough to advice on kernel recompiling. However its a long and has to be well thought out process
<hatake_kakashi> s/trail/trial
<amphi> Quinch: I saw a psp once, it seemed ok, not that I want one
<dreamer_> GTX : noop, I can't open anything
<osh_> Am I way off base when I think that --purge should remove config-files? I tried it on both apache and apache2 and they both left config-files in /etc/apache and /etc/apache2 respectivly.
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, would you then say that I shoul reinstall Ubuntu
<dreamer_> should I restart X ?
<Zoroaster> and not upghrade my kernel next time?
<GTX> dreamer_, I'd restart the machine and see what happens
<loxety> thanks!!
<m3phistos> someone for keybinddin?
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, and not upghrade my kernel next time?
<Quinch> When I run "file filename.run" all I get in return is "filename.run : data".
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: that wouldn't help.. I can see where your problem exist, and that only leaves kernel recompiling if you really wanted to get vmware to work
<loxety> is there a iptables gui for ubuntu?
<GTX> loxety, I dont think so
<GTX> loxety, The command line iptables is faily simple, however webmin has a gui web interface for it.
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, what caused my problem is upgrading my kernel, should I just stick with the kernel version that breezy comes with?
<hatake_kakashi> the funny thing is that a fair bit of compilations are done on gcc3.4.5 and yet they don't put it in the repos, leaving others getting either gcc3.4 or gcc4.0.. Though you could get gcc3.4.5 I think off the internet through archives if any
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, why do I need to be upgrading my kernel, if all it did was break vmware?
<Fredde> In bittorrent, if you got more open ports, do you have bigger chanse getting more peers and seeds then?
<urox> hi
<Madeye> guys which is better for gizmo to install OSS or ALSA ?
<GTX> hi
<urox> how do i change my resulution from 800x600 to 1024x768 ? i dont have that option
<alien9391> madeye alsa
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: afaik, its not upgrading that breaks it, in fact I think standard ubuntu modded linux kernel is compiled through gcc3.4.5 but when you get the latest linux-source off the ubuntu's archive, it tries to recommend you to get gcc3.4 instead of gcc4.0
<rambo3> urox you dont have it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf thats why
<loxety> I see firestarter is in the add apps menu
<urox> rambo3, : ok i'll take a look there
<_jason> Ubugtu: tell urox about fixres
<Mabus06> rrrghh... how come I always install a program, say, openrpg for example, and then neither 'openrpg' in the terminal works, or searching for it with 'search for files'?
<rambo3> do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to add more resolutions
<urox> _jason, it didnt tell me anything
<NightWalker> uu GTX
<dave> hey rambo3, can u then tell me, y i cant use more then 85 hz
<NightWalker> What is your msn
<_jason> Mabus06: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<GTX> NightWalker, I messaged you, I dont use MSN either.
<NightWalker> I cant speak
<NightWalker> :/
<dyrne> ubotu: tell urox about resolution
<urox> dyrne, tnx
<rambo3> dave : no
<NightWalker> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<_jason> ubotu: tell urox about fixres
<GTX> NightWalker, Probaly because your not registered to nickserv /msg nickserv register
<dave> shit
<urox> btw, updated from 5.04 to 5.10 with synaptic, went like a charm !
<beena> _jason: i did but still loading only ubuntu
<urox> and also i moved to FF 1.5.0.1 now, that was easy as well
<Mabus06> _jason, no output
<urox> what development IDE do you recomend on ?
<_jason> Mabus06: get rid of the grep and see what it /did/ install
<_jason> beena: check the file to make sure the changes were saved correctly
<urox> is there a way to make gnome's bottom taskbar, make all the windows fixed width like in XP ?
<beena> _jason: i checked. yes its saved
<NightWalker> GTX : that came in pm NightWalker register
<Zoroaster> so are you saying that my whole problem is not having GCC 3.4?
<_jason> beena: maybe you guessed wrong with 8?
<NightWalker> What do i haft to do now ?
<Mabus06> _jason, in usr/share, thanks
<GTX> NightWalker, ?
<GTX> NightWalker, Register with nickserv..
<NightWalker> I am finish to regisrer
<NightWalker> register
<GTX> NightWalker, Just talk here then?
<beena> _jason: it was 7. so i changed to 7. but still its loading ubuntu as default
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: I don't think even getting gcc3.4 will work.. what I suggest is that if you want to rebuild the kernel and all, it could be quite a hectic process
<_jason> beena: put your menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<beena> _jason: ok
<urox> how can i check if i have VMWARE tools installed on my VM ?
<GTX> urox, Type vmware in console
<NightWalker> GTX Can't :(
<GTX> urox, miss heard you there
<hatake_kakashi> theoretically just going through the .config file and seeing if theres anything you may need or not need will take time, then you need to compile with i686 flags because I think gcc4.0.1 has default setting of going to i486 (don't know if that would affect it)
<GTX> urox, It shouldnt display install vmware tools on the left hand side at bottem
<ariel77> hi i was wondering how i can play dvds i installed libdvdcss but when i run totem i get an error
<hatake_kakashi> !tell ariel77 about gstreamer
<GTX> NightWalker, Why cant you talk here?
<urox> k tnx
<ariel77> it says failure to open video output
<beena> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9247
<ariel77> and when i use ogle it is very choppy
<NightWalker> I can not talk in pm
<urox> bbl, i'l try the resulution thingy
<hatake_kakashi> ariel77: you need gstreamer, which is available in the universe repos
<NightWalker> Okat what ever waitr
<ariel77> thanks i will try that
<_jason> beena: no the actual file contents, copy and paste the text.  You can do 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<rambo3> beena use gedit
<NightWalker> root@localhost:~/Desktop/libxslt-1.1.0# sudo apt-get install python2.3
<NightWalker> Reading package lists... Done
<NightWalker> Building dependency tree... Done
<NightWalker> python2.3 is already the newest version.
<NightWalker> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<NightWalker> root@localhost:~/Desktop/libxslt-1.1.0#
<NightWalker> This
<NightWalker> GTX
<_jason> NightWalker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  please
<GTX> NightWalker, Please stop pasting all of that, Yes now try and install what you want.
<ariel77> is it the pipline runner pipline editor or plugin inspector
<NightWalker> okay
<NightWalker> I get the same error agen
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, I am downloading GCC 3.4.5 right now
<hatake_kakashi> ariel77: gstreamer0.8-plugins - All GStreamer plugins
<Zoroaster> will try that first
<GTX> NightWalker, What was the error again, only show me the main bit of it! dont paste all
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: ok, good luck :)
<NightWalker> ok w8
<Zoroaster> using export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4.5 before I run config
<Quinch> Can someone tell me how to execute a ".run" file? Nautilus lists it as a "shell script", but automatically tries to open it with the text editor.
<beena> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9248
<NightWalker> Found Python version 2.4
<NightWalker> Warning: Missing libxml2-python
<_jason> NightWalker: sudo aptitude install libxml2-python2.3
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, but I have one last question
<dyrne> Quinch: sh filename.run
<UAV1> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if I could fit Ubuntu on a 512MB flash card. Looking through the website right now but finding deadends (linux newbie)
<dyrne> Quinch: if youre installing something you might want to sudo sh filename
<_jason> NightWalker: or maybe python2.4-libxml2
<GTX> NightWalker sudo apt-get remove python2.4
<Quinch> dyrne: Yep, that did the trick. Thanks.
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, before I upgraded the kernel, VMware worked, so If I do a fresh install of Ubuntu should I avoid the latest kernel?
<ariel77> all it says is pipeline editor pipeline runner and plugin inspecotr
<ariel77> no .8 plugins
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, or is getting the latest kernel neccessary?
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: hmm odd
<beena> _jason: did u see it
<_jason> beena: try 6
<beena> _jason: ok
!lilo:*! A small, regional server just split from the network. Affected users: about 300.
<hatake_kakashi> Zoroaster: well having the latest ubuntu modded kernel I suppose would be beneficial in some ways. Not always will you get 100% more benefits, your mileage may vary
<GTX> Zoroaster, It was probaly down to the kernal headers, have you got the latest for your current kernel? and have you tried reinstalling with the .pl script?
<hatake_kakashi> generally having later kernels are better
<osh_> How do I get aptitude to show a list of installed packages? Like rpm -qa on an rpm-based distro.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cradek> osh_: dpkg -l
<hatake_kakashi> osh_: dpkg --list
<osh_> cradek: thanks.
<osh_> and thank you to you too hatake_kakashi
<CaptainRedbeard> Hmm how do I install a downloaded deb package in ubuntu
<CaptainRedbeard> what is the commqnd for it?
<GTX> CaptainRedbeard,  dpkg -i package
<tristanmike> CaptainRedbeard, dpkg -i <filename>
<CaptainRedbeard> thqnk you
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<GTX> np
<cradek> well I hope there is something salvageable about your house
<Zoroaster> GTX, I'm sorry, but I don't know what you mean by my kernel headers
<GTX> Zoroaster, Second
<Zoroaster> GTX, how does one know if one has the latest kernel header
<GTX> Zoroaster, Whats your current kernel?
<pudland> !dri
<ubotu> pudland: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dreamer_> crap, I think I accidentaly removed my user-dir
<dreamer_> so now X won't startup :/
<mike> hello
<dreamer_> that is the problem GTX :/
<urox> ahh, cool
<urox> now i'm in 1024x768
<urox> now, which IDE would you recomend me to use in linux ?
<NightWalker> GTX i am finish too remove but i get the error agen
<Zoroaster> GTX, where is best place to check my kernel version
<urox> something in the likes of MSVS or ECLIPSE but for C/C++
<GTX> Zoroaster, just type uname -a
<GTX> NightWalker, hrmr
<_jason> NightWalker: did you try installing that package I mentioned before removing python?
<NightWalker> aha
<GTX> _jason, He's got it already
<NightWalker> Dont work any better
<Zoroaster> GTX, Linux TX-IT-OV 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zoroaster> 2.6.12
<_jason> GTX: for 2.4?
<GTX> Zoroaster, You need to get linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<alien9391> urox kdevelope
<beena> _jason: its working!
<urox> alien9391, kdevelop ?
<dreamer_> GTX is popular ..
<GTX> _jason, 2.3 and 2.4
<alien9391> yes
<urox> some ppl told me anjuta is good as well
<urox> and i dont have kde installed here
<rambo3> you dont have too have kde installd
<urox> is there a good k3b proggie for gnome ?
<GTX> dreamer_, pfft it's just because Im helping and active :p
<NightWalker> :/
<Zoroaster> GTX, doing that right now
<dreamer_> hehe
<dyrne> urox: gnomebaker but not as good as k3b
<_jason> NightWalker: what are you trying to do?
<GTX> ok Zoroaster then try and install vmware again. with the pl script
<dreamer_> but, GTX, what can I do now ? :(  somehow /home/user/ got removed and X wont startup
<dyrne> urox: sudo apt-get install k3b will install everyting you need for it to run
<dreamer_> I'm back in XP now btw
<GTX> dreamer_, I have  no idea at all, I think you can boot it into recovery mode and make another user *think*
<beena> _jason: is there any help file for all ubuntu doubts which i can have for offline reading?
<_jason> beena: help.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com
<dreamer_> hmm, I could only get in the terminal in recovery
<urox> dyrne: i know, just wondering if there is any good gnome alternative :)
<_jason> beena: oh for offline, only help.ubuntu.com
<dreamer_> but how can I make a new user then ?
<GTX> dreamer_, That's fine type adduser then follow the instructions
<NightWalker> Install libxslt-1.1.0
<dreamer_> okay, I'll try it
<_jason> beena: and of course the man pages
<dyrne> urox: i moved back to kde recently i like gnome but if im using kde apps all the time..
<ariel77> totem says this what does it mean Failed to open video output. It may not be available. Please select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<beena> _jason: how did u know all these things? for how long u were using ubuntu?
<wastrel> beena:  there's often documentation for installed programs in /usr/share/doc
<NightWalker> _jason: Install libxslt-1.1.0
<darnellkeith_> is there someone i can talk to about mail servers?
<_jason> beena: ~5 months
<shygoly05g> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<GTX> darnellkeith_, Just state the question
<PureITy> \quit Im I a Chosen 1 ?
<_jason> NightWalker: are you using apt to just install the package libxslt1.1 ?
<urox> dyrne, i dont like the whole kde interface, it's too bloatd for my taste
<urox> i'm more of a gnome / xfce person :)
<darnellkeith_> do i need a static ip?
<beena> _jason: which r the other os u have (i mean u know)?
<GTX> urox, same here :P
<urox> too bad lots of good kde apps dont havae gnome alternatives
<NightWalker> _jason: apt-get
<GTX> darnellkeith_, be more specific
<urox> i must say i really like ubuntu
<_jason> beena: I used debian for a bit and windows xp before that
<darnellkeith_> i want to create darnellkeith@whatever.com
<urox> after years of messing i with other crappy distributions this seems to work like a charm
<PureITy> i felt in love with ubuntu
<beena> _jason: bye jason
<_jason> beena: bye
<darnellkeith_> and i want people to be able to email to that address and it gets here..
<urox> altough the hebrew fonts in firefox are crappy
<darnellkeith_> will that work, just by setting up a mail server?
<urox> anybody got any idea how to make the hebrew ff fonts look like in windows ?
<GTX> darnellkeith_, It's quite complex, You will need a static IP unless your willign to change the DNS every day
<_jason> NightWalker: and what error do you get with 'sudo apt-get install libxslt1.1'?
<urox> btw, can i use Xgl + compwiz on a vmware session ?
<urox> or no chance ?
<darnellkeith_> so i need a static ip.. and I need to buy the domain name too?
<GTX> of course darnellkeith_
<darnellkeith_> k
<ariel77> totem says this what does it mean Failed to open video output. It may not be available. Please select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<wastrel> darnellkeith_:  you need to own the domain name whatever.com, you need to have it hosted on a DNS server, you need to have MX DNS records pointed at your static IP, and then you can set up your mail server for anything@whatever.com
<NightWalker> _jason : Warning: Missing libxml2-python
<GTX> NightWalker, Install it then apt-get install libxml2-python
<urox> anybody here tried Xgl+compwiz on ubuntu at all?
<GTX> urox, What is it ? :O
<urox> gtx: you are serious ? google for it
<urox> it's the next gen X/gnome output
<GTX> urox, never heard of it before
<urox> cant be
<NightWalker> _jason ; E: Couldn't find package libxml2-python
<LinuxJones> darnellkeith_: you can use a free dns redirector that will point to your mailserver even when you ip address changes. I can't remember the name of the companies but there are a few that are free.
<wastrel> !gxl
<ubotu> wastrel: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> er, heh xgl
<wastrel> !xgl
<_jason> NightWalker: python-libxml2
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<GTX> NightWalker, Do a search for it apt-cache search libxml2-python
<KenSentMe> how can i put the current date and time in a filename i create using tar?
<CaptainRedbeard> does apt-get work in ubuntu as it does in Debian or has it been removed for some reason?
<ariel77> when i try to play back dvds the frame rate is very choppy any suggestions?
<GTX> CaptainRedbeard, Works like a dream
<tristanmike> ariel77, have you enabled DMA?
<ariel77> how do i do that?
<KenSentMe> CaptainRedbeard, it works the same
<urox> what is dapper?
<tristanmike> !dma
<KenSentMe> urox, it's the next ubuntu release
<tristanmike> !tell ariel77 about dma
<CaptainRedbeard> GTX: amazing ;) So it would be apt-get packetname     ??
<Zoroaster> GTX, did not work
<urox> should i upgrade my 5.10 to it ? whats the ver num ?
<GTX> CaptainRedbeard, apt-get install packagename
<GreenCult> hi all
<urox> i just upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 yest :)
<Zoroaster> GTX, same error, unless I need to reboot first
<ariel77> i have enought memory
<GTX> Zoroaster, The kernel headers?
<KenSentMe> urox, it's not stable yet
<Zoroaster> GTX, yes
<ariel77> i mean this is a brand new computer
<GTX> Zoroaster,  You shouldn't need to have you reinstalled it!
<ariel77> and dvds played fine on suse
<GreenCult> where i can see the packages container of ubuntu?
<urox> KenSentMe, ahh, k, but what will it be 5.2 ? 6.0 ?
<GTX> Zoroaster, vmware that is
<Zoroaster> GTX, yes, I reinstalled it
<KenSentMe> urox, 6.4
<Zoroaster> it gives me the same error
<GTX> Zoroaster, That is realy weird
<KenSentMe> urox, it's year and month
<urox> ahh, i see, nice
<GTX> Zoroaster, You tried going back to old kernel?
<KenSentMe> urox, so it will be due in april
<tristanmike> ariel77, but dma is not enabled by default in Ubuntu
<Zoroaster> GTX, Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<Zoroaster> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<Zoroaster> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<Zoroaster> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.plwith CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<darnellkeith_> dyndyns.org
<darnellkeith_> dont know how reliable it is though
<KenSentMe> how can i put the current date and time in a filename i create using tar?
<Zoroaster> GTX, how do I go back to my old kernel
<GTX> Zoroaster, You didnt tell me that!
<urox> is there any ubuntu channel for israeli/hebrew users ?
<pudland> ariel77, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514447
<jjjjjjj> well my upgrade to dapper flopped.  got as far as the "boot" line when rebooting and that was it.
<GTX> Zoroaster, Install GCC 3.4.5
<tristanmike> ariel77, I had the same problem on my moms old computer, and when I updated video drives and enable dma, the problem went away
<Zoroaster> I downloaded GCC 3.4.5, but I see no PL script with it
<urox> is there a ubuntu starter site for 5.10 just like there is for 5.04 ?
<_jason> urox: help.ubuntu.com
<GTX> Zoroaster, The pl script with vmware!
<Madeye> guys, where I can read about what new in the coming ubuntu release 'Dapper' ?
<sbartleylinux> ogra, You around?
<GTX> Zoroaster, You should usr /usr/bin/gcc thats default hang on.
<flogiston> What do i have to put between the channels if i want to join several channels on a sever with xchat?
<ogra> sbartleylinux, sure
<LinuxJones> urox: #ubuntu-il
<NightWalker> _jason do you have msn ?
<jjjjjjj> urox: thought i saw a ubuntunewbie or something while i was out on the net
<sbartleylinux> ogra, :) good morning.
<_jason> NightWalker: nope
<ogra> hi :)
<Mwafrika> anybody with a succcessfull upgrade from Hoary to breezy?
<Zoroaster> GTX. I downloaded GCC 3.4.5, but I am saying is I'm not sure how to install it
<_jason> Mwafrika: a lot of people probably
<dyrne> ubotu: tell Madeye about dapper
<GTX> Zoroaster, Your using apt-get right?
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: most everybody I would guess :)
<jjjjjjj> anybody with a successful upgrade to dapper?
<sbartleylinux> quick question on /etc/hosts on breezy.  We have noticed a problem when installing ltsp-4.1
<ariel77> i was also wondering why it is that when i put a dvd in the second drive it can't read a dvd movie?
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: did u do... yourself?
<LinuxJones> jjjjjjj: I jsut did a fresh install
<pudland> urox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToGetHelp
<GTX> Zoroaster, if You used apt-get to install it point it to /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/3.4.5 or something simular on your system.
<tristanmike> ariel77, stupid question: is it a dvd drive
<sbartleylinux> If we use the ltspadmin tools to configure /etc/hosts, it inserts 254 lines of ws00?
<ariel77> and also if there is a better xorg auto detection available that i could use
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: I have several times in the past but I am running Dapper right now
<Chris_Tucker> is there an app out ther that will convert wmv series 9 vids to mpg? or a codec i can get for wmv9 vids? so far i havent been able to play them
<ariel77> yes
<sbartleylinux> It appears that if you have more than about 30 lines in /etc/hosts, the graphical network configuration tool stops saving changes.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Chris_Tucker about w32codecs
<tristanmike> ariel77, but it can read dvd data disks?
<ariel77> no question is a stupid question, only the prideful heart of those who know the answer
<Zoroaster> GTX. no, I downloaded it from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2435, I looked in synaptic and didnt see it, so I figured apt-get would now work
<sbartleylinux> Have you heard of that?
<Chris_Tucker> _jason i have w32codecs
<urox> how do i get the firefox middle-click button to behave like in windows ? i forgot ..
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: How many files are suppose to be updated... Get 800? and their still comming?
<ariel77> i will have to look
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: what player are you using?
<jjjjjjj> i did an online upgrade.  mind you i was using a maxtor with known problems booting from the secondary master.
<GTX> Zoroaster, Install it via apt-get
<ogra> sbartleylinux, nope, not yet
<tristanmike> ariel77, lol, ok, obvious question then, haha
<NightWalker> _jason how can i install mysql ?
<ogra> sbartleylinux, please file a bug against gnome-system-tools
<NightWalker> ans start him ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell NightWalker about lamp
<Chris_Tucker> _jason vlc, mplayer-386, neither play these
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: yes that's about right. Most every package will have to be updated.
<sbartleylinux> ogra, will do. thx.
<ariel77> how do i enable my scroll mouse, for some reason it doesn't load correctly
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: How man get?
<GTX> NightWalker, apt-get install mysql-server
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: And what will happen if i shutdown now?
<GTX> NightWalker, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: if you can get your hands on the breezy cd you can upgrade directly using that.
<jjjjjjj> it's the second time my screen froze while booting.  the first time was just a fresh cd install.  i've tossed the maxtor. and am using one on the primary master this time.
<tristanmike> ariel77, what do you mean by "not loading correctly" what's the problem?
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: mplayer should play wmv9 with w32codecs
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: did you start the upgrade ?
<rambo3> what about program that could take lsmod and create custom kernel ... and did anyone consider porting this to ubuntu  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11204
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: That will be shipit here by 4 weeks
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, guess i'll try the wiki way of installing
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Yes.,.... i started 5 hors ago
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, thanks if it works
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: ls /usr/lib/win32/, do you have stuff there?
<biroule> salu
<jjjjjjj> my dapper download took 15minutes.
<biroule> il y a des franais?
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: best to wait for it to arrive, you can stop if the downloads are still going on and nothing will change until it actually starts installing the new system.
<GTX> jjjjjjj,  dapper is out?
<urox> ok, found it
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, not sure. not at that terminal right now, its booting
<tristanmike> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jjjjjjj> for testing gtx
<urox> about:config --> middlemouse.contentLoadURL -> false
<bSON> hi
<biroule> merci
<urox> make the middle button work like in windows :)
<GTX> jjjjjjj,  where
<biroule> mais comment on fait pour y aller?
<jjjjjjj> brb
<urox> now just to fix my hebrew fonts..
<_jason> biroule: /join #ubuntu-fr
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: just remember to change your sources in /etc/apt/sources.lst file back to hoary before you install any software or update your system.
<biroule> merci
<NightWalker> GTX, configure: error: "install mysql-devel or somewhere it's called mysql-dev"
<GTX> NightWalker, Do what it says then, also I answered your gcc problem above
<bSON> having a amd athlon xp 2000+, should i use a 686 kernel? or k7? does this make a big difference compared to the 386 kernel?
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: and i guess that will gbvbe changing text in it... which ever is breezy now to hoary again?
<biroule> jason quand je clic dessus a ne fait rien
<jjjjjjj> i could tell ya gtx if my upgrade didn't flop ;)
<purplefeltangel> uhhhh . . . ?! where did the off-topic channel go
<GTX> flop jjjjjjj  ?
<_jason> biroule: ecrit: /join #ubuntu-fr
<biroule> say
<setuid> How would I go about creating an encrypted volume with Ubuntu? Do I need a patched losetup?
<biroule> j'ai russi merci beaucoup
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: exactly change the lines back to read hoary and not breezy. Then do apt-get update or hit reload from within synaptic
<shygoly05g> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Only if i knew how many gets...... i would have waited... cause now its in get: 900.......... binatulis
<jjjjjjj> gtx:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: also do apt-get clean to delete the downloaded breezy packages you don't need on your system.
<Zoroaster> GTX. I installed it via apt-get
<jjjjjjj> gtx:  ya... she don't boot after the upgrade
<Zoroaster> how do I set it as the compiler
<NightWalker> Speak to you later GTX, and _ jason sleep time noe ;)
<NightWalker> now
<Zoroaster> GTX, how do I set it as the compiler
<Chris_Tucker> i hate using diff nets at diff places :/ here at home i was about to connect to my general server .. was about to type 10.251.... when that subnet doesnt even exist here
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: it's alot of files to download even on high speed Internet connection.
<jjjjjjj> what's the command zoroaster?  i'd like to try again... this whole linux thing is in the testing phase for me anyhow.
<GTX> Zoroaster, You find where the directory is and enter it into the pl install
<GTX> nn NightWalker It's 4pm here :P
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Damn... i guess im in trouble
<urox> how do i install gaim 2beta on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: why ?
<urox> also, where does all the update files i d/l via synaptic get saved too ? i wanna remove them
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: I real needed full operational Ubuntu....
<urox> when i updated from 5.04 to 5.10 my free space went from 2GB to 400MB. ... where are those files ?
<pudland> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: Hoary isn't working out for you ?
<GTX> urox, They get cached
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: but the are only supporting breezy
<bSON> did somebody see my question?
<EdRopple> Question: Looking for the "make" tool, wherever it may be hiding. Does anyone know where that apt package is?
<_jason> EdRopple: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<GTX> jjjjjjj, how do I sign up to that list
<urox> gtx: how do i clear that space ?
<setuid> EdRopple: apt-get install make
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: But i cant get other softwares.... like Video CD Movie player
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: what support do you need ?
<setuid> EdRopple: apt-file search bin/make
<setuid> EdRopple: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<GTX> urox, You talking about kubuntu files?
<EdRopple> And that proves I'm an idiot! Thanks.
<urox> gtx: ubuntu
<tristanmike> How do I release/nenew my ethernet connection, the same way as "ipconfig /release /renew" ?
<urox> from 5.04->5.10
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: But i cant get other softwares.... like Video CD Movie player
<jjjjjjj> i don't know but i just send the emails anyway.  you get a reply saying it is under review because "you are not on the list"
<nysosym> Hi all :)
<urox> took 1.5 GB of space that didnt free
<GTX> urox, They are probaly cached for a few days
<GTX> urox, I'd just leave it
<EdRopple> I tried looking around through Synaptic and didn't find it. That was a little too easy.
<urox> gtx: but i'm tight on space ... 400mb
<polymatrix> can someone please explain to me why the make command doesn't work in ubuntu?
<setuid> How would I go about creating an encrypted volume with Ubuntu? Do I need a patched losetup?
<pudland> bson, k7 or k7-smp
<wastrel> urox:  /var/cache/apt/archives/    cached .deb's
<skon> tristanmike: do you want to restart  networking?
<jjjjjjj> don't know tristanmike... some guy said ifup ifdown but that didn't work for me
<tristanmike> skon, yeah, sure
<urox> wastrel, i can simply delete it ?
<wastrel> urox:  apt-get clean  apt-get autoclean  read the man page for apt-get ;] 
<Zoroaster> jjjjjjj, not sure I understand what you are asking me for?
<pudland> !amd
<ubotu> pudland: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skon> tristanmike: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Quinch> Question: What's and where is the "X Window Configuration File"?
<pudland> ahh
<GTX> urox, there stored in /var/cache/apt/archives but you can do what wastrel said
<Zoroaster> jjjjjjj, the command for what?
<urox> k tnx
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Can i just quit now ..... and restart.. nexttime i log in again on the net?
<Zoroaster> jjjjjjj, for installing GCC?
<thefish> tristanmike: you can restart your network with  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart eth{whatever}
<dyrne> Quinch: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jjjjjjj> zoro:  the command to upgrade to dapper... thought you said sudo apt-get
<Quinch> dyrne: Thanks.
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: have a look here >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<urox> cool, 1.3GB free now :)
<tristanmike> skon, and thefish, thanx
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: yeah
<urox> anybody got experience with anjuta ? or recommend something better for gnome ?
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Let me check
<EdRopple> hmm, gcc is installed but cc1plus is not. This is not my day for getting things right. afk
<kk_> anyone know a simple mail checker for gdm?
<GTX> jjjjjjj, when you updated you couldnt boot then?
<Zoroaster> GTX, what happens if I type the following before running the install?  - export CC=gcc-3.4
<GTX> Zoroaster, That should be fine to
<kk_> like a small icon for the tray
<Error404> hrm, how does one get xorg to have true transparency?
<_jason> EdRopple: build-essential gives you g++, what is cc1plus?
<Error404> don't you have to upgrade something?
<jjjjjjj> yes gtx.... could not boot
<GTX> jjjjjjj, grub problem then?
<EdRopple> _jason: cc1plus is the compiler binary that g++ references, last I checked. I installed it a bit haphazardly, not knowing about build-essential.
<EdRopple> I installed it by hand. :p
<jjjjjjj> probably
<_jason> EdRopple: oh, well build-essential should let you use g++ fine
<GTX> jjjjjjj, I'm wondoring if I should install it :P
<urox> anybody here using gaim 2 beta on ubuntu?
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Hope you dont mind.... im kind of new into Ubuntu..... Tell me if i shutdown... without changing the resourse.list next time i boot and log in... it will be all fine.... and start downloading again?
<Zoroaster> GTX, holy fricking guacamole, GTX is a genius
<_jason> EdRopple: yep, just checked.  cc1plus gets pulled in by build-essential
<jjjjjjj> well if you read my notes above... i did have some abnormal settings like a bad drive and it was booting off the secondary master.
<GTX> Zoroaster, is it fixed?
<Zoroaster> GTX, THANK YOU!!!
<GTX> Zoroaster, No Problem :)
<jjjjjjj> but it happened to me once before off a fresh cd install so i tossed the drive
<BaBiLIOn> can i create a inod across the network ?
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: you can re-boot now yes
<EdRopple> _jason: Yeah, I just installed it. Thanks a lot.
<Mwafrika> LinuxJones: Thanks man... your the best let me try now
<EdRopple> Of course, there are probably bits and pieces of the other install floating around...but meh.
<LinuxJones> Mwafrika: :)
<EdRopple> It Just Works.
<Quinch> Question, yet again. I've installed ATI's display drivers and it tells me to run "aticonfig". Except there's no such command and/or file I can find.
<Formidable> BRB BMT
<urox> can anybody help me out with getting gaim 2 to work ijn ubuntu ?
<pudland> quinch, how did you install the drivers?
<urox> is there a package, or do i need to d/l the source and compile /
<Quinch> pudland: I used the installer from ATI's site.
<polymatrix> How do i compile source code without the make command?
<polymatrix> anyone?
<urox> gcc *.c -o blah ?
<ploom> gcc?
<urox> he wanted to cmopile without make
<urox> compile
<pudland> quinch,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I've been told to follow this
<urox> any vmware users here?
<GTX> Whats up urox
<Quinch> pudland: Thanks, I'll try following that.
<polymatrix> i'm using the vmware player
<dedeibel> Hi there. I wanted to ask if there are any inofficial ubuntu isos with mp3 libs and co?
<lucasvo> I have an installation with language: english but country CH. but my printer suggests letter instead of A4
<caupolican> hola
<xerophyte> what is the official email client of kde .. is there light weitgh email client
<pudland> quinch, I happened to talk with the person who wrote part of it "seveas".  I havn't got to try it yet though.
<Quinch> pudland: Well, I'll come whining if I hit trouble.
* Seveas hides
<pudland> quinch, I'll paste our concersation in a minute
<pudland> seveas, hahaha
<polymatrix> is gcc not install on dappy?
<pudland> seveas, i take it thats not good
<Seveas> pudland, hehe 
<Seveas> pudland, the howto is good, the packages too
<Seveas> (I made them myself ;))
<GTX> Seveas, I'm thinking of upgrading to dagger now, should I or not?
<pudland> seveas, i'll try anything right now
<Seveas> GTX, I'd consider sword instead of dagger, can do much more damage
<ubuntu> en espaol?
<GTX> Seveas, sword?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tristanmike> however, the pen is mightier than the sword Seveas ;)
<Seveas> tristanmike, true, true
<Seveas> GTX, sword and dagger are both weapons, I guess you meant dapper ;)
<DigitalDuality> Quick Question:  both on a burned Gentoo ISO, and with the shipped Ubuntu Cd.. i cannot get my Mac Mini to boot off the cds in order to install the OS.... i'm not exactly an expert on Macs.. is there something i have to do prior to reboot?
<GTX> Seveas, ah yes haha :p
<ubuntu> #edubuntu - es
<jjjjjjj> hey does anyone know if them orb drives work with ubuntu?
<Seveas> DigitalDuality, are you sure you have a ppc cd and not an i386 one?
<DigitalDuality> yup
<DigitalDuality> on both counts
<ubuntu> help
<pudland> quinch, how about you try seveas's how to 1st, then let me know. :-)
<Seveas> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-es
<Quinch> pudland: Doing that ATM.
<pudland> kk
<GTX> Seveas, should I upgrade to dapper then or not?
<Seveas> GTX, "Are you feeling lucky?"
<GTX> Seveas, Yes!
<Seveas> then upgrade 
<Seveas> but be aware that it's unstable and may suddenly fail
<ubuntu> I can't
<GTX> Seveas, When the real release comes out will It affect me because ive already upgraded?
<DigitalDuality> a mac should just simply boot off a PPC disc..right?
<pudland> quinch, im on my XP machine at work.  I can't try it till later today.
<jjjjjjj> last question du jour.... what happens if i take my hard drive and put it into another computer?  i think we all know what happens when we do that with xp.
<urox> gtx: nothing :)
<Seveas> GTX, if you run a development version you should upgrade daily
<Seveas> or at least twice a week
<Quinch> pudland: Well, I'm trying the procedure you pointed me to; still waiting for the stuff to download, though. If I hit trouble, I'll come back crying.
<GTX> Seveas, what I mean is when the real release comes, will I be affected because I upgraded early and does it have X 7.00 ?
<pudland> quinch, i'll be here for a while
<urox> nobody here using gaim 2 beta with ubuntu ?
<DigitalDuality> i do urox
<urox> it's so gr8 the gaim2, but i dont see instructions hwo to use it
<pudland> quinch, address all threats to seveas pleaase
<Seveas> GTX, if you upgrade daily you will notice a sudden lack of updates after dapper is released
<urox> DigitalDuality, is there a guide for this ?
<Seveas> and yes, it has Xorg 7
<Quinch> pudland: What, all of them?
<_jason> urox: just remove the packaged one, compile beta2, and install it
<Seveas> Quinch, only the ones related to the howto
<DigitalDuality> all i did was un-tar the download file and create application launchers from the folder/files
<pudland> quinch, don't kill the messanger!!!!!!!!!!!
<GTX> Seveas, so If I upgrade now,  I'll still have the same thing as everyone else does when it realy comes out?
<Quinch> Seveas: Darn.
<DigitalDuality> i didn't do a proper install
<Seveas> indeed, leave that to me >:)
<Seveas> GTX, yes
<blekos> hello guys could you tell me the script for automounti my hd?  i just had a clean install dp :)
<urox> DigitalDuality, the binary ?
<lucasvo> are there any known problems with keyboardlayout / dapper?
<urox> DigitalDuality, or the source ?
<DigitalDuality> binary
<urox> _jason, and how do i uninstall it later ?
<Quinch> blekos: If you want to mount all the partitions listed in fstab, try just running "mount -a"
<DigitalDuality> it's honestly not terribly worth the upgrade... but good practice..
<_jason> urox: use checkinstall to install it so then you cna just use synaptic or apt
<urox> is there make uninstall ?
<urox> i always wondered if there is make uninstall
<_jason> urox: instead of 'sudo make install' do 'sudo checkinstall', you need to 'sudo aptitude install checkinstall' first
<urox> k
<DigitalDuality> urox..follow the directions here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim?highlight=%28GAIM%29   but just change the file name to reflect the version you get
<blekos> there was a sciprt that automatically mounts cds, hds etc and place a shortcut on the desktop...
<LadyNikon> I am trying to install bugzilla.. i know its in the tree but I cant get it on the synaptic
<BaBiLIOn> thats a ubuntu exclusive !
<LadyNikon> what do i have to download to get it?
<variant> lo all, anyone know how to enable ssh logins on more than one port? i put Port 443 and Port 22 in sshd_config and resstarted sshd but it didnt work
<GTX> Seveas, are you using dapper?
<Seveas> only in vmware
<dyrne> ubotu: tell blekos about ntfs
<BaBiLIOn> variant you need to run 2 ssh instances
<urox> ahh, checkinstall is nice
<Ng> BaBiLIOn: the man page for sshd_config suggests multiple Port statements is fine
<urox> how do i disable antialaiasing the fonts in firefox ?
<variant> nah, BaBiLIOn ssh does support listening on multiple ports but its not workign
<Cryptid> hey can ne body point me out to a software to help me monitor my motherboard temperature and my nvidia 6600 Graphic card temp...
<Seveas> urox, somewhere in about:config
<_keroppi_> How do you get gnome-terminal to paste stuff from the select buffer instead of the ctrl+c buffer with shift+insert?
<ssn> hi
<urox> Seveas, yeah, where ? :)
<BaBiLIOn> hey can some one wipe my ass ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<netlobster> If your looking for tepeture stuff, It usually comes with your motherboard :X
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a83-132-101-49.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by Seveas
<GTX> Seveas, so your using breezy then?
<GTX> Seveas, Just dapper in vmware :p to test
<Zoroaster> hatake_kakashi, thanks for your help earlier too
<Seveas> GTX, the dist-upgrade to dapper is in progress 
<_jason> _keroppi_: ctrl+shift+v is default iirc
<GTX> Seveas, What's the main new things on it
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<Seveas> (read also Flight3 and Flight2)
<_keroppi_> _jason: I know, but that pastes the "windows-style" clipboard, the other clipboard that you paste with middle click, is supposed to be pasted with shift+insert... Ubuntu's changed it and I'd like to change it back.
<urox> how can i transfer a font from windows to ubuntu ?
<netlobster> Use the force
<dyrne> is there a manpage for that?
<_jason> _keroppi_: oh, shift-insert works for me.  I didn't change anything, but don't know where the setting is
<netlobster> You should be able to just browse to your fonts folder
<urox> and then there will be an option to import them?
<Oli> Hi I i'm looking for a display manager tool (xorg, switching monitor often) is there anything?
<nickrud> urox, simply copy the font file to ~/.fonts; open System-Pref-Fonts, and you're good to go
<GTX> http://www.simplifiedcomplexity.com/images/screenshots/dapper/flight3/xchat-gnome-about-big.png
<GTX> Is that new Seveas ? :D
<zaxxon> hello guys and dolls
<zaxxon> n e 1 about ?
<hit> how can i know my ip ?
<_jason> hit: whatismyip.org
<blekos> do u know if i can install kubuntu in dd as well?
<hit> how can i know my ip ?
<dyrne> hit: ifconfig
<rredd4> I want the german version of unbuntu, do I have to dl it from germany or does a U.S. site have it?
<blekos> www.myip.com
<roaet> Are there any issues with dual booting ubuntu and windows? Can I assume that it
<tristanmike> hit, you can also add the Network Applet, and it's pretty cool
<_jason> blekos: that doesn't seem to work :)
<roaet> it will notice my windows partition and deal with grub correctly?
<blekos> i have install ubuntu with windows
<urox> nickrud, tnx
<blekos> both breezy, and dd
<Quinch> Seveas, I got an error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9251
<blekos> np so far
<hit> ubuntu use ipv6???
<blekos> jason: work with breezy :)
<dyrne> roaet: ive never had a problem with it setting up dual boot/ except with freebsd..
<roaet> thanks dyrne
<hit> tristanmike:  which pachage ?
<rredd4> Can I use a US keyboard with the german version of Ubuntu?
<tristanmike> hit, assuming you're using Gnome, just right click on any panel, and Add to Panel, and the Network Applet is there
<roaet> Lets see if ubuntu is smart enough to see both my video cards ^_^.
<zaxxon> can any one tell me what are the diferencaes between dapper, breezy and horry ?
<urox> newer gnome, kernels, and stuff ? :)
<urox> dapper is development version
<urox> and breezy = 5.10, and horry = 5.04
<Ng> hoary ;)
<urox> yes :)
<rredd4> breezy is stable?
<urox> yep
<nickrud> roaet, don't make us laugh
<tristanmike> rredd4, very stable
<urox> the latest stable, 5.10
<pudland> quinch, why do you need the dev package
<GTX> ok Seveas upgrading :)
<roaet> how does one set the default application for running a certain filetype?
<Quinch> pudland: Dunno, I just pasted the command from the guide.
<_keroppi_> _jason: So just to confirm, if you open gnome-terminal, then select text with the mouse WITHOUT doing an explicit copy with ctrl+shift+c or right-click+copy, then you hit shift+ins, it pastes the stuff copied by simply selecting the text?
<nickrud> roaet, right click a file of the desired type, select properties->Open with tab
<rredd4> urox: my gf is german, does ubuntu let me select the language with a us keyboard?
<_jason> _keroppi_: yep, just tried again
<biloyp> how do I get java vm to work in mozilla
<YogSothoth> Hi
<roaet> GENIUS
<biloyp> hi
<Ng> biloyp: the RestrictedFormats wiki page covers installing the sun java machine, which should automatically work with mozilla/firefox type browsers
<urox> rredd4, why not ?
<biloyp> ok thxs I'll check that out
<zaxxon> can any one point to a good guide for the ubuntu/kubuntu, for an advance windows user ?
<hit> recomend a popular cvs client , please
<urox> rredd4, i have currently both us and il keyboard layout, and it switches them in ease
<biloyp> try using the docs that come with it
<zaxxon> something that will encompass all the windows 2 linux gaps ?
<blekos> anybody using dd on laptop here?
<biloyp> I am
<Paulus> hello all... my system is working ^_^
<hit> recomend a popular cvs client , please
<ploom> hit, eclipse
<Quinch> I second Zaxxon's question.
<ploom> :-p
<blekos> do u have any probs with touchpad? its awfully slow
<biloyp> not at all
<biloyp> works great
<rredd4> urox: sounds great!
<blekos> hmmm
<hit> ploom:  but not find where to access
<pudland> quinch, can you run the control panel?
<ssn> does anyone know how to use the tvout of a mach64 rage 2?
<biloyp> I have a Micron GX3 Transport
<urox> zaxxon, which gaps ?
<_keroppi_> _jason: Hmmm... And what ubuntu release are you using?
<Quinch> pudland: Lemme... hey, sweet, I can now.
<_jason> _keroppi_: breezy
<YogSothoth> I'm in the datacenter trying to install Ubuntu Server 5.10 on a HP wx8000. It's Qlogic isp1020 (SCSI controller) is causing a kernel panic at boot. Just had a look at Google but all messages seem old and relating to Ubuntu Hoary. Isn't this already fixed? Should I try a patched kernel? I'm a bit newbie to this, please help!
<pudland> quinch, glxinfo
<zaxxon> urox, 4 example where do i ind a "device manager"
<pudland> quinch, glxinfo and paste it
<ploom> hit, actually google should help - been using eclipse since it was ibm visual java...
<hit> ploom:  got it
<rredd4> urox: u have to unplug us keyboard and plug in il? or are you using just a us keyboard?
<blekos> do u know how to edit inputDevice? it is supposed to have a file where u can change mouse settings..
<biloyp> does the kernel support that? maybe you have to build a kernel to support that?
<urox> rredd4, my keyboard has both il and us letters on it
<_keroppi_> _jason: ok, thanks for your help
<urox> i simply switch between them
<Quinch> pudland: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9252
<biloyp> Ilet me check blekos
<zaxxon> urox, what is il ?
<urox> zaxxon, system -> administratiooon -> device manager
<urox> zaxxon, il = israel = hebrew
<zaxxon> hashavti kach
<Quinch> Zaxxon, for that particular case, "Start menu - Administration - Device Manager".
<urox> ken
<zaxxon> urox, i dont have administration under system
<urox> zaxxon, which enviroment you using ?
<pudland> quinch, openGL still says mesa, i dont think thats good though.  Try running glxgears
<we2by_> why is OpenOffice so slow??
<zaxxon> kubuntu
<rredd4> urox: what is il?
<urox> ahh, i use normal ubuntu it's diffrent
<we2by_> any alternative to OO on linux?
<urox> rredd4, it's the hebrew language layout...
<Quinch> pudland: The gears, they be turning.
<biloyp> blekos try the System tools>ubuntu device databse collection
<zaxxon> flip
<blekos> ok thnx :)
<biloyp> np
<pudland> quinch, glxgears -printfps
<zaxxon> k, found it
<zaxxon> kalled Kinfo center
<urox> DigitalDuality, when i uninstall gaim 1.X should i uninstall gaim & gaim-data & gaim-dev ?
<urox> or just gaim ?
<tallmf> hey people
<tallmf> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good IPOD client for Linuc gnome?
<Quinch> pudland: I get the extension missing message in terminal again. Framerate is 200ish/sec, tho.
<urox> rythembox supports ipod ?
<rredd4> urox: ok thanks, just wanted to have a german ubuntu for my gf, with no english words.  possible?
<tristanmike> tallmf, so does Amarok i believe
<tallmf> Im a newbie and looking fir something that has close to the same functionability as Itunes
<tallmf> Amarok?
<urox> rredd4, yeah, there are translation packs for all the languages
<tallmf> what does it do
<tristanmike> tallmf, it's a music player
<pudland> quinch, also try fgl_gears or fglrx_gears, something to that effect
<urox> rredd4, when you install i belive you can tell it (if not, you can always do it from the admin menu), and install GERMAN layout + translation
<tallmf> I need something that can rip and transfer songs to the Ipod though
<rredd4> urox: cool.. thanks a bunch!
<urox> when i uninstall GAIM it tells me it needs to uninstall UBUBTU-DESKTOP ?!?!? what gives ?
<urox> rredd4, sure thing
<rredd4> will ubuntu work with dial-up?
<Quinch> pudland: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9253
<nm> rredd4: if your modem is supported
<zaxxon> ok, off to play on it a bit more
<_jason> urox: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.   It is safe to remove, just remember to put it back when you dist-upgrade
<Quinch> Urox, I think Ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and safe to remove.
<zaxxon> thanks 4 the info
<rredd4> nm: have zoom serial port modem.  it works in debian
<zaxxon> ve shabat shalom le urox
<urox> ahh, k
<urox> zaxxon, toda
<urox> zaxxon, you in UK ?:)
<zaxxon> yeah
<zaxxon> Northern ireland
<urox> london ?
<urox> join #ubuntu-il :)
<urox> ahh, cool
<pudland> quinch, can you paste your xorg.conf?
<biloyp> NG  where is the RestrictedFormats Wiki page? I can't find it in the Wiki
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tristanmike> tallmf, I've never used, nor will I ever use itunes so I'm not the best one to ask. All I know is that if you want to play actual iTunes songs you need "gstreamer0.8-faac" and "-faad" search for these and "libfaad" and "libfaac"
<urox> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<tristanmike> tell tallmf about itunes
<tristanmike> !tell tallmf about itunes
<Quinch> By the way, Pudland, I didn't finish going through the procedure on that page; when I said I received an error, that was after I ran the "sudo apt-get install etcetcetc" command. Just in case we're confused on that point.
<nixbox> how can i search for a string including a slash (/) in google, google ignores / by default
<Quinch> Pudland: Should I try just ignoring that error and continuing with other steps?
<tallmf> tristanmike-I have no deisre to buy songs from Itunes-I jsut want something that will allow me to rip and tranfer to my Ipod..thats not somethign Im willign to give up ; )
<pudland> quinch, thats what got me.  Yes, finish the steps.
<Quinch> pudland: Alright.
<foampeace> do we have the latest codecs?
<foampeace> !ubotu codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<tristanmike> tallmf, understandable, like i said, I'm pretty sure that you need those decoders because the apple tunes codecs are proprietary
<urox> i think you can run itunes in linux via crossoffice products
<foampeace> !easysource
<urox> (using wnie)
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tristanmike> tallmf, and rhythmbox should sync it for you, I don't own an ipod so I've never been able to test personally
<urox> how is "xchat-gnome" any good ?
<tallmf> ah
<oklinux> any one run wine in ubuntu
<urox> brb
<Dr_Willis> oklinux,  i have in the past. :P
<Dr_Willis> oklinux,  and cedega
<tallmf> tristanmike-where do I put the decoders?
<WEED> hello
<oklinux> is it stable Dr_Willis ?
<WEED> anyone cant help me
<WEED> with ubuntu
<oklinux> cant
<farous> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Dr_Willis> oklinux,  decently so.. depeends more on the actual windows program you are wanting to make it run.
<WEED> hellooooooooooooooo
<foampeace> !ubotu boinc
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, foampeace
<foampeace> whats boinc?
<foampeace> engine
<foampeace> boinc! engine
<farous> WEED: just cast your question
<YerbaBuena> oka
* _jason casts question, someone has been playing too much WoW :)
<YerbaBuena> you know how i get mi irc server in ubuntu i think what have one bugs
<tristanmike> tallmf, sorry, just install via synaptic
<bretzel> My God! This Dapper B4 is really amazing! xorg+nvidia-glx+xcompmgr is really FAST!
<YerbaBuena> :(
<YerbaBuena> damn is sad what anybody  no cant help me
<kc1933> question: is there a way to enable some kind of launch notification for when I double-click deskop icons?
<kc1933> *desktop
<kc1933> right now, there's no way to really know if he double-click registered or not
<Dr_Willis> brent,  heh  last  i tried glx it wasent even useable. what video card ya got?
<YerbaBuena> WAP WHAT CHANNEL OF BUNTU
<Dr_Willis> YerbaBuena,  have you even asked a question yet?
<YerbaBuena> sure i need how up mi irc server what
<kosnick> question about modem. Is there any way my modem to try the connection  whether it finds tone or not?
<Dr_Willis> mi ?
<YerbaBuena> i think what ubuntu have bugs
<YerbaBuena> when i put make
<roaet> Where does gnome hide the splash screen directory?
<Dr_Willis> spelling correctly may help.     :P
<Quinch> pudland: Alright, something new this time. When I ran the "sudo module-assistant...." command, I got a screen saying "Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernels to use."
<CarinArr> is there an easy way to get a list of all installed packages and their versions?
<CarinArr> (to compare between machines)
<Dr_Willis> YerbaBuena,  you need to clarify the exact Problem., and also - there are several 'irc servers' you can 'apt-get install'
<pudland> quinch, you have your kernal header dl'd?
<Dr_Willis> YerbaBuena,  so using the source is proberly not needed
<Quinch> pudland: "however, you can install the header files for your kernels which are provided by the linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7 package...." Should I try installing those from synaptic?
<YerbaBuena> write that?
<pudland> quinch, yes
<Quinch> pudland: Since I don't understand your question, the answer is probably now. What's a kernel header?
<Dr_Willis> YerbaBuena,  use synaptic, find an irc server, install it.. and READ its Docs.
<YerbaBuena> oka i intent now
<YerbaBuena> thanks anyway
<YerbaBuena> :p
<YerbaBuena> search in syptanic irc server
<YerbaBuena> true
<YerbaBuena> ?
<Dr_Willis> and it will be worth the effort to read a few of the beginner linux guides at the ubuntu homepage.
<pudland> quinch, did you get the right arch package?  I noticed it said .....-k7.. meaning you have and amd?
<Quinch> As a semirelated question, what do little stars next to the checkboxes in Synaptic stand for?
<Quinch> pudland: Yep.
<YerbaBuena> oka i am new in ubuntu i am latino my english is bad but intent speakin but nothing i try now
<Quinch> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pudland> quinch, hmm, not sure
<cute_bettong> hey i was wondering if there was an app that could make a video cd to play in a dvd player?
<roaet> mmm apparently. I have gentoo installed on my other computer and I didn't know.
<pudland> !kernalheader
<ubotu> pudland: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pudland> quinch, dl the right header than continue where you left off
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone have any idea?
<Quinch> pudland: Alright.
* Dr_Willis scrolls up and looks for ChurcH_of_FoamY 's question...
<Dr_Willis> lol. :P
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Dr_Willis:  my question was does anyone know how to make a vcd for use in home dvd players
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like what app you would need
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to do that
<roaet> Hrm
<Dr_Willis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  ahh.. thats somthing ive never really tried.. there is "kino" and "k3b" but ive never made a video-dvd with them
<roaet> installed grub but it defaulted to windows and booted windows without a boot list.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok thank yo
<roaet> That is strange.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you
<anamaria> -------------------> http://s2.bitefight.es/c.php?uid=40763 <----------------------------------
<pudland> quinch, make sure you read to the end of the how to before rebooting!!!!!
<Quinch> pudland: Ofcourse.
<pudland> quinch, kk
<Quinch> pudland: Alright, the next command is executing neatly... I think....
<pudland> quinch, the sudo module.... command?
<Quinch> pudland: And stops since it can't get exclusive lock. Of course. {kills Synaptic and tries again}
<Quinch> Pudland: "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel", yeah.
<pudland> quinch, kill synaptic and try again
<Quinch> pudland: Already done that. {points to line above}
<pudland> quinch, right right
<pudland> quinch, whats happening
<Quinch> pudland: Well, there's no errors I can read... I think it came through.
<Quinch> pudland: Nforce chipset, so... {fiddles with xorg.conf}
<pudland> quinch, ok, try changing the xorg and add module as in "ubuntu provided drivers"
<pudland> quinch, kk
<zukalk> hi there
<jhawk> Church, dvdrip
<Zoroaster> how do I start webmin for samba
<Zoroaster> I have it installed but don't remember how to start it, does someone know?
<zukalk> i'm monitoring a file using tail (here, /var/log/apache2/access.log). is there any way to make the console, e.g., beep when tail's output changes, i.e., when the file changes?
<blekos> gdesklet doesnt seem 2 run on dd
<Quinch> pudland: Alright, the repository is added, xorg.conf is modified... this is where I reboot and pray?
<anamaria> http://s2.bitefight.es/c.php?uid=40763
<snowblink> hi - how do people update multiple boxes with security patches?
<YerbaBuena> #latinos
<asterisk99> I changed permissions of a directory and contents to 777... in browser all files now show up as UNKNOWN and type as UNKNOWN --- What the heck dod I do wrong???
<pudland> quinch, hold on
<Zoroaster> to use webmin, I guess I have to have apache up and running, am I correct?
<james__> is it possible to mount bin/cue
<pudland> quinch, you added the fglrx module/
<roaet> does swap have to be primary or can it be logical partition?
<james__> can you mount bin/cue on linux using the loop device or something
<CarinArr> does apt-get log anywhere what packages were installed on the last instance or anything
<Quinch> pudland: Yes? No? Maybe? Is that the "module-assistant build" command?
<newcomplexlife> hi!!! what is kernel panic???
<Fredde> Wich program should I use to extract rar files?
<CarinArr> never mind, found it
<james__> lol
<james__> unrar
<_jason> ubotu: tell Fredde about rar
<pudland> quinch, echo fglrx | sudo............. step 3 under ubuntu driver section
<james__> unrar e file.rar
<santoranz> a alguno le funciona bien el ubuntu dapper
<asterisk99> Anyone here able to answer a dumb permissions problem??? :)
<_jason> !es
<newcomplexlife> a mi no me funciono el dapper
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kc1933> question: is there a way to enable some kind of launch notification for when I double-click desktop icons?
<newcomplexlife> santoraz???
<foampeace> how come i cant get w32codecs of seveas?
<_jason> foampeace: what happens when you try?
<rh1z0> hello
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um how do i convert a .avi file to a .mpeg or .mpg1 file?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i can make a vcd
<Mabus06> ChurcH_of_FoamY: with much difficulty
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<Mabus06> Just buy an original copy of that movie. :P
<foampeace> _jason: 403 forbidden?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um it's not out in the states yet lol
<_jason> foampeace: use a mirror
<ui> how can i change my screen resolution its 640x480 and i cant change it :(
<blekos> i run diskmounter and get the msg "no usable windows/mac partitions found"
<rh1z0> im new to linux , i just wondered if it was possible to run a ircd server and a apache web server on same machine?
<blekos> any ideas?
<newcomplexlife> how i chance to spanish irc??
<_jason> foampeace: the playboymansion on seems to work well
<Krpano> guys
<Dr_Willis> find a spanish server, or channel and join it. :P like #ubuntu-es
<kbrosnan> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> newcomplexlife: /join #ubuntu-es
<GTX> yes rh1z0 of course its possible
<zukalk> rh1z0, why wouldn't it be possible?
<Exxcaliber> rh1z0, yeah, you can run everything you want, at the same time
<Exxcaliber> rh1z0, it's just a matter of bandwith, ram, and CPU :)
<rh1z0> brilliant thank you
<Exxcaliber> np
<GTX> 2 minutes left for Dapper to install :)
* Dr_Willis watches GTX lose power.
<GTX> lol?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so theres no easy way to do that huh?
<rh1z0> its good ubuntu
* roaet cries.
<kosnick> modem question: is there any way my modem tries the connection whether it finds tone or not?
<Dr_Willis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  fighting with all the different codec/video formats is the hard part. :P
<ui> how can i change my screen resolution its 640x480 and i cant change it :(
<Quinc1> pudland: Sorry, my connection blinked. Did I miss anything?
<licio> lilo, ping
<Exxcaliber> rh1z0,  yeah, it's really nice :) But any linux distro can do that
<pudland> quinch, echo fglrx | sudo............. step 3 under ubuntu driver section
<pudland> quinch, you do that/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a program that can do that or something?
<pudland> quinch, you do that?
<Quinc1> (18:30:49) Quinch: pudland: Er, no; I used the ATI-provided drivers. That's a different section.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or another one that can wright .avi to vcd?
<newcomplexlife> tnxs _jason
<foampeace> _jason: yes thanks
<Dr_Willis> ChurcH_of_FoamY,  it may be time to do some googling and looking in the forums. this is an area that is full of pitfalls. sadly.
<pudland> quinc1, read the end of the how-to
<eneric> Hey. CAn someone help me with installing psybnc on ubuntu, ive tried with "make menuconfig" but It wont work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Dr_Willis: ok that you for your help
<pudland> quinc1, right above "NOTES"
<Krpano> Guys...how is called the race resulting the mix of a White and a American Indian ?...
<Dr_Willis> Krpano,  you wanting Derogtory slang?
<Quinc1> pudland: Gah, missed that one.
<_jason> Krpano: this is the ubuntu linux support channel
<tristanmike> lol
<roaet> Mestizo
<roaet> Or something similar.
<eneric> Someone want to help with with installing psybnc on ubuntu? :-)
<ubuntu> aloha my brothers
<tyrryy> french ?
<pudland> quinc1, i believe that mean step 4 under the same section
<Krpano> Dr_Willis , the etnic result....
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ubuntu> from where i can move my desktop to left..  i use a LCD 1280x1024 :)
<asterisk99> Anyone here able to answer a dumb permissions problem??? :)
<_jason> asterisk99: just ask
<tristanmike> asterisk99, just ask
<tyrryy> ok merci
<ubuntu> ubuntu rulez
<xsje> my wife 2
<ubuntu> :)
<Quinc1> pudland: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<eneric> Someone knows how to install psybnc on ubuntu? :-)
<pudland> quinc1, yeah, do step 4 fully also
<GTX> eneric, psybnc sucks
<Krpano> roaet , i think its that....thx
<pudland> quinc1, select fglrx if ati is auto-selected
<asterisk99> _jason/tristanmike: I have maanged to screw up a directory... I tried chown & chmod so I could edit a few files... but now in browser, directorys and files all show up as Type and Permissions = UNKNOWN
<eneric> But I still need to know how to install it :-)
<GTX> eneric, Install sBNC www.shroudbnc.info its better.
<_jason> asterisk99: what directory did you change?
<pudland> seveas, you by chance havn't been following our conv, have you?
<eneric> ok
<Quinc1> pudland: ATI was autoselectedm, using fglrx...
<roaet> hrm
<roaet> GRUB isn't loading.
<pudland> quinc1, dont do the last sudo command
<Quinc1> pudland: Kernel framebuffer, should I or shouldn't I?
<daimers> Hi, ive got some problems. The thing is that in our school we have an firewall and on the SAME server we have an proxy-server. At the moment we configure all our applications to connect thru that proxyserver so we can use our services BUT the problem is that all applications/games dont have proxy support. We are planing to make an server that act as an router (NAT) and the server will automagilcy use the proxy for all trafic.. We wonder how we can
<pudland> quinc1, hold on
<Zoroaster> what if one wants to install something using apt-get, but you don;t know the exact name
<_jason> Zoroaster: apt-cache search blah
<tristanmike> Zoroaster, you can apt-cache search and look for it
<pudland> quinc1, it says leave all others at default.  thats what i'de do
<Stu123> How do you see what programs are using a port?
<GTX> bb in abit  dapper is installing
<nixbox> i want to make some changes to the ieee80211 module, i have just installed ubuntu breezy badger, how do i go about changing the module's code and merging it back, i dont have the kernel source in the default install
<Quinc1> pudland: Alright, xserver reconfiguration is done.
<bigfoot1> folks. Which deb from http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-1670/intel-linux/ shoudl i get?
<tsw> i recall there is a command like "repeat ls" to do ls over and over again.. but cant remember it.. ?
<pudland> quinc1, i guess now you can reboot and pray.  if it works for you, whatch it not work for me!!!!!
<tristanmike> Stu123, netstat -a
<Quinc1> pudland: Don't worry, it won't work. It's a talent I have.
<pudland> quinc1, haha
<pudland> i'll be here when your done rebooting
<amphi> tsw: while true; do ls; done
<ubuntu> how can i use "network tools" to ping multiple hosts ?
<lakcaj> tsw, watch ls
<pudland> quinc1, then we'll check you xorg.conf again
<ubuntu> i mean to have more windows..
<tsw> lakcaj: thanks, thats it
<Stu123> tristanmike, can I just check one port?
<ui> who knows what is the amount of memory (in kb) to be used by  my videocard (NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] )
<jack__> Help!
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<bigfoot1> how do i run a .deb file?
<daimers> run?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<pudland> quinc1, reboot yet?
<jjjjjjj> when i setup ubuntu i only selected 1024x768 resolution.  how can i add a higher resolution?  TIA
<bigfoot1> _jason, thanks again!
* Quinc1 starts laughing like a maniac
<jack__> sorry, my keyboard is not working right
<pudland> quinc1, good god man, the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!
<tristanmike> Stu123,, maybe try "netstat -p <programname>"
<_jason> bigfoot1: you should always check synaptic for what you are installing first though
<bigfoot1> _jason, i am pretty sure this deb isn't there. (opera browser's weekly bulilds)
<Quinch> pudland: Well, it looks like it works. Sort of. I managed to start America's Army, and it loaded {it gave me the missing blahblah message before}. But now, when I exit, I get Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0"."
<ui> can someone tell me what is the amount of memory (in kb) to be used by  my videocard (NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] )
<pudland> whats your glxgears
<eneric> Someone can help me with installing psybnc on ubuntu plz?
<daimers> Hi, ive got some problems. The thing is that in our school we have an firewall and on the SAME server we have an proxy-server. At the moment we configure all our applications to connect thru that proxyserver so we can use our services BUT the problem is that all applications/games dont have proxy support. We are planing to make an server that act as an router (NAT) and the server will automagilcy use the proxy for all trafic.. We wonder how we can
<Quinch> pudland: Spinning merrily away.
<babe> hi peepz
<pudland> whats your glxgears -printfps
<nixbox> has anyone had problems with DHCP lease on WPA, the bug related to IEEE80211_KEY_GROUP ?
<Quinch> pudand: The framerate is, if the output is to be believed, in four-to-five digit range.
<BBC|Destructive> Hi
<jack__> i don't like ubuntu!
<BBC|Destructive> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich fstab ffne?
<BBC|Destructive> german
<Quinch> !ge
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Quinch
<Quinch> !ge
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Quinch
<pudland> quinc1, as before it was 200 ish
<BBC|Destructive> german channel
<BBC|Destructive> deutsch
<BBC|Destructive> hm
<Quinch> ....blah. What's the botcommand for german channel?
<Quinch> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<BBC|Destructive> :(
<BBC|Destructive> Thanks
<Quinch> There we go.
<CapSoft> lo folks
<ui> can someone tell me what is the amount of memory (in kb) to be used by  my videocard (NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] )
<ubuntu_> hola
<ui> <.<
<ubuntu_> algun espaol
<CapSoft> i have made myself a custom script but it does only work in the 2.6.10 kernel
<Quinch> pudland: Yep. So, all in all, I think we could call this whole ordeal a success?
<pudland> quinch, could you paste your new xorg.conf for me please?
<pudland> quinch, i want to see what it says under openGL....
<CapSoft> can someone explain why it doesn't work with the newer kernel?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CapSoft> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<CapSoft> sudo mii-tool --force=10baseT-FD
<CapSoft> sudo ifup --force eth0
<Stu123> Right. I am trying to run UnrealIRCD. I am having a problem with port 6667 being in use. I want UnrealIRCD to be able to bind to that port to listen for incoming connections. How do I find what program is using it currently?
<Quinch> pudland: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9255
<ploom> Stu123, netstat?
<ploom> or i dont remember...
<Stu123> It is not telling me
<Ribs> Stu123: sudo netstat -lp
<Ribs> that should tell you
<ui> can someone tell me what is the amount of memory (in kb) to be used by  my videocard (NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] )
<pudland> quinch, could you paste your new glxinfo also please.
* CarinArr gets sense of deja vu
<CapSoft> someone any idea why i don;t get a dhcp lease with the new kernel and i do with the old kernel?
<Quinch> pudland: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9256
<zukalk> i'm monitoring a file using tail (here, /var/log/apache2/access.log). is there any way to make the console, e.g., beep when tail's output changes, i.e., when the file changes?
<pudland> quinch, this means it worked.... OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Quinch> pudland: It's alive, it's alive....
<ciro_> hi all
<Quinch> pudland: IT'S A-LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!
<ui> can someone tell me what is the amount of memory (in kb) to be used by  my videocard (NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] )
<pudland> quinch, try the fglrx_glxgears or whatever
<defrysk> ui try google
<ciro_> I created a new user and I need to give him root privileges how can I do it?
<ui> defrysk im trying google but cant find it :(
<pudland> quinch, with the  -printfps i beleive
<tallmf> hey guys-how do I open a .bin file in ubuntu?
<Ribs> tallmf: .bin just means binary, it could be anything.
<tallmf> ok
<Ribs> Do you know what the file actually is?
<Stu123> Ribs, it is still not telling me. I can get Unreal to work listeing for clients on port 6668. But when I set it to listen on port 6667 I get told it is already in use
<Quinch> pudland: 5341 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1068.096 FPS
<tristanmike> tallmf, usually "chmod +x file.bin" then "./file.bin"
<tallmf> its an install file for Realplayer
<tallmf> I want to try it
<tallmf> I know I tired that
<tallmf> it says the file doesnt exist but its on my deskyop
<_jason> tallmf: cd ~/Desktop
<Ribs> Stu123: "sudo netstat -lp" works just fine for me
<pudland> quinch, you got the real deal brother.  it prob wouldn't hurt to back-up your new xorg.conf
<ui> how much is 64mb in kb?
<tallmf> do I have to be the root user to be able to run that command?
<defrysk> ui times 8
<Quinch> pudland: Way ahead of you.
<tristanmike> tallmf, then "chmod a+x" then ".filename.bin"
<ui> defrysk times 8 what?
<tristanmike> tallmf, err, that's "./filename.bin", sorry
<defrysk> 64 x 8
<pudland> quinch, hey, thanks for being the testbed.  I'll do this 1st thing when i get home.  Thanks again
<Stu123> Hmm. I will try something else. Thank you Ribs
<Ribs> No problem
<Quinch> pudland: No problem, thanks for the help.
<CapSoft> still no-one any idea?
<CapSoft> i am a real noob
<CapSoft> i don't know why i only have a dhcp lease with the older kernel...
<pudland> quinch, i printed everything out.  If I see you on later, I'll give you my FPS.  Do you have TV-OUT on your card/
<evilsmevil> hi all
<Quinch> pudland: I don't think so, why?
<goo> Fatal error: Call to undefined function easter_date()   - get this error. What package have i not installed?
<pudland> quinch, that control panel you braught up earlier has the tv-out controls on it i beleive.
<sdh> how-to-ask-questions.deb
<tallmf> tristan mike:
<Quinch> pudland: Eh, I don't think I'll need those.
<tallmf> so all that is one line?
<pudland> quinch, i have it on my 9200 and 9250. gotta get those working to.
<idefix_> I installed a flash player and I'm trying to verify if it worked, but I cannot find a help -> about plugins in my mozilla menu
<Quinch> pudland: Well, good luck with it.
<_jason> idefix_: about:plugins in the address bar
<Zoroaster> I'm not feeling very loved here, so I am leaving to join a MS Windows group
<tristanmike> lol
<pudland> quinch, thanks again, i guess my 3 hour "lunch break" is over!!!! hahaha
<gnomefreak> goo: what are you trying to do when you get that error. that looks like a bug in a source code
<Zoroaster> unless, someone were to stop me
<Quinch> pudland: {snickers} Hey, thank you. I've been arsing with this for days.
<tristanmike> ...no...don't go...and stuff
<pudland> quinch, see ya
<tallmf> tristan miike: the file is "RealPlayer10Gold.bin"
<Zoroaster> actually, I was just going to reboot
<ui> 64mb = 65536kb?
<jojko> Hi
<tallmf> what would the command look like for that?
<Quinch> pudland: Ditto.
<tallmf> if u dont mind
<_jason> tallmf: realize that if you run that and install it, it will not be simple to remove it
<tristanmike> tallmf, right so "chmod a+x Realplayer10Gold.bin"
<tristanmike> tallmf, then "./RealPlayer10Gold.bin" should work for you
<tallmf> yes..nothgin is simple IN linux...Im finding this out every minute
<tristanmike> tallmf, no, that's not true, it's just different than Windows
<tristanmike> tallmf, i find it pretty simple _now_
* gnomefreak doesnt find many everyday things hard in linux
<idefix_> _jason, when I try to play a movie I get no sound
<_jason> tallmf: ubuntu is easier than windows in a lot of ways if you stick to using synaptic
<tallmf> well....the fact that everything is command line based seems to make a small task HUGE
<gnomefreak> tallmf: just about anything you do from cli you can do in gui
<tallmf> what is synaptic?
<ompaul> tallmf, nothing is command line based if you want to use the gui - it is your call
<_jason> tallmf: everything isn't command line based, it's jsut easier to troubleshoot problems with cli
<idefix_> synaptic is the GUI of apt-get
<tristanmike> tallmf, time it next time. Next time you install a program in windows, time the amount of time it takes to point/click, then how much time does it take to type a command
<_jason> idefix_: do you use esd?
<ompaul> tallmf, System - Administration  -Synaptic Package Manager
<tristanmike> !tell tallmf about Synaptic
<idefix_> _jason what's esd
* gnomefreak hasnt found a gui version of chmod yet :(
<idefix_> ?
<jojko> takkmf synaptic is gui instaler for apt-get
<gnomefreak> !esd
<tallmf> ok-I will get synaptic
<ompaul> gnomefreak, nautilus does not do it ? (now I never tried)
<_jason> idefix_: system > prefs > multimedia system selector, what does it say for output?
<tallmf> synaptic runs thru gnome?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: never tried either
<tristanmike> tallmf, synaptic is already installed
<idefix_> tallmf, you already have it
<tallmf> oh...where is it?
<gnomefreak> i find cli easier for most things
<tristanmike> tallmf, see ompaul
<ompaul> gnomefreak, right click and properties
<tristanmike> tallmf, System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<jojko> tallmf system setings synaptic
<idefix_> default sink: ESD, default source: OSS
<ompaul> gnomefreak, as they say in the movies badabingbadabam
<_jason> ompaul: who?
<gnomefreak> that is there :( i never saw that before
<idefix_> _jason fault sink: ESD, default source: OSS
<_jason> ubotu: tell idefix_ about flashesd
<tallmf> ok
<tallmf> Im in
<tallmf> how does this help me?
<ompaul> _jason, ehh actually a TV show but it sounds better if you say movie :-/ I have been found out
<tristanmike> tallmf, search for a package
<tallmf> ok_i want to install mplayer for instance
<tristanmike> tallmf, search "mplayer"
<warty> HELLO
<gnomefreak> tallmf: you need to enable multiverse to grab mplayer] 
<ompaul> tristanmike, have you shown him universe and multivers?
<pudland> quinch, question from another.... what gfx card do you have? and is it a dual head card?
<tristanmike> ompaul, one step at a time, lol
<_jason> idefix_: flash is dumb and doesn't use the right files, if you read that thread at the forums, you will see how to fix it
<tallmf> universe...multiverse?>
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: he wont find mplayer without multiverse
<Quinch> pudland: ATI9600SE. I don't think it's dual.
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, touche
<gnomefreak> :) just tying to help
<ompaul> warty, caps on is shouting :-) but hey you got warty, want to get something a little more modern?
<tristanmike> tallmf, click Settings-Repositories
<warty> HELLO
<_jason> warty: press the caps-lock button once
<Quinch> Warty: Please, could you turn the caps off?
<_jason> hi
<gnomefreak> i think i ran hoary for a week
<tallmf> ok....
<ompaul> warty, I replied to you already ?
<warty> oki
<tallmf> and then?
<gnomefreak> that was my first :)
<weedar> I need to view a Microsoft Producer video, is this possible under Linux?
<Quinch> Oh, hey, while we're on the lock-buttons, is there a way to make the numlock go on on boot?
<tristanmike> tallmf, ok, see "Settings" there?
<gnomefreak> weedar: is it a ppt?
<pudland> quinch, spec says your card has tv out
<tristanmike> tallmf, at the bottom?
<ompaul> weedar, what file extention does that create?
<pudland> quinch, http://www.ati.com/products/radeon9600/radeon9600pro/compare.html
<warty> i m using the ubuntu live cd beacsue my hdd is fried what can i do with the ubntu   someting soecial?
<weedar> ompaul and gnomefreak - This is viewed online so all I get is an URL (a .htm)
<tallmf> yup
<tristanmike> tallmf, click the box that says "Show disabled software sources." so there is a check mark
<warty> what
<tallmf> settings
<warty> ?
<idefix_> _jason, what about all that talk that you need to tell linux everything and all about the brands of your sound cards etc. etc. ?
<gnomefreak> weedar: do you know what it was made in? .htm is the exetention for html
<tristanmike> tallmf, then close it
<ompaul> weedar, if you get the page source and then the frame source you will be able to see the extention type
<tallmf> ok
<fran> hi all
<_jason> idefix_: I've only used linux fairly recently, so maybe that was the case a few years ago
<fran> greetings from argentina
<ompaul> !tell weedar about restricted
<tallmf> click all the unclicked boxes?
* gnomefreak thinks its more of like a java app or flash app
<tristanmike> tallmf, yessir
<weedar> I'll take a look ompaul
<ompaul> weedar, I just got the bot to send you a message have a lookt
<warty> u knoiw at the ubuntu os at the computer at the task bar when u acces it u will se there "network"      what can i do with thios?
<tallmf> ok..its working
<fran> how can I make to upgrade a networkless machine (even without dialup)?
<fran> I mean, I know apt-get print uris and so...
<tallmf> now what?
<ompaul> warty, have you a windows network or a local network
<tallmf> search again>??
<tristanmike> tallmf, sure
<warty> yes
<fran> but here I cant even update apt-get database :/
<warty> i have
<tristanmike> tallmf, do you see "universe/mulitverse"?
<idefix_> what do you do when you get the feeling you'll never get up to date to the standards of technology?
<ompaul> tristanmike, it won't say multiverse
<warty> ompaul
<ompaul> it cant :-(
<tallmf> see it where?
<zein> I have a problem with a dual head setup useing a radeon 9200 card. Anyone with experience  to help?
<warty> ompaul, i have
<Quinch> pudland: Damn if I can see a coax outlet. All there is is the video out, something that marginally resembles a PS/2 port and some weird port for something with about two dozen pins.
<ompaul> warty, well if it is open you might be able to navigate to it try clicking the icon and see what happens
<tristanmike> ompaul, mine does
<warty> oki
<ompaul> tristanmike, after you manually added it
<weedar> Oh that page..I already have support for all of those formats ompaul - it's none of those..
<pudland> quinch, no coax..... it would be a round S-VIDEO out
<tristanmike> ompaul, well, not manually via cmd line, but via synaptic, yes, which is what we just did
<weedar> As I said, it's an Microsoft Producer movie (for Powerpoint 2003)
<idefix_> how can you find a file somewhere in the file system that contains certain text?
<ompaul> tristanmike, weedar what I would do is download it - read page source - and then read frame source then using the program wget "wget url"
<kmaynard> idefix_: grep
<idefix_> so grep "certain text" ?
<tallmf> tristanmike: see it where?
<kmaynard> yup
<ompaul> weedar if you really want it you gotta play with the url
<Quinch> pudland: Right. Oh. Damn, yeah, that must be the PS/2ish looking port. Yep, then I guess there is a TV-out capability.
<tristanmike> tallmf, in that list under Settings-Repositories
<pudland> quinch, the 2 dozen pin thing is your DVI
<kmaynard> if you have no idea where it is, you can try this:  grep -R "some text" /
<kmaynard> just be prepared to wait :)
<warty> at the aplications, internet , terminal servber client-what can i doi with this>
<idefix_> kmaynard, it'll take a long time, won't it?
<Quinch> pudland: DVI? {note: up-to-date with hardware, I am not}
<pudland> quinch, you dont feel the need to try the TV-OUT though do ya?
<zukalk> i'm monitoring a file using tail (here, /var/log/apache2/access.log). is there any way to make the console, e.g., beep when tail's output changes, i.e., when the file changes?
<pudland> digital video input
<kmaynard> idefix_: yup...try the man page, see if you can exclude directories...im not a grep expert
<pudland> high quality graphics
<tallmf> tristanmike-yeah..under the subheadings of the bigger headings
<ompaul> warty,  embedding something in a web page is not encryption it is just obfuscation
<ompaul> warty,  sorry not for you
<kmaynard> or you can just look in home, var, andetc...where its more likely to be
<ompaul> weedar,  embedding something in a web page is not encryption it is just obfuscation
<Quinch> pudland: Not in the slightest. That would involve exposing myself to the four neonate siblings that have claimed the other side of the apartment more than is absolutely necessary.
<tallmf> tristanmike, is it installed then?
<pudland> quinch, ;-) gotcha
<tristanmike> tallmf, where are you at? did you search mplayer and find it?
<warty> sometimes when i acces the gaim internet messenger  it says that my authentification is failed
<pudland> quinch, ok, I'll talk to you later
<warty> or simethin like taht
<Quinch> pudland: Good luck.
<pudland> quinch, thanks
<warty> how can i manage another pc from the ubntu lkive cd
<warty> ?????????????????????/
<tallmf> tristanmike, yes the package is called "mga-vid source"
<tallmf> is that right?
<shmoolikipod> helllo
<tristanmike> tallmf, for mplayer?
<tretboot> do you know a tool for configuring a switch or a router
<tallmf> yes
<tristanmike> tallmf, see my pm?
<tallmf> pm?
<shmoolikipod> i m  want to know if the new relese of ubuntu beta have sopport with IT8211 controlres
<tallmf> no
<tristanmike> tallmf, private message
<blekos> do u know how i can change the spash screen, is there a prog or smg?
<ompaul> warty, well not wasting two lines of screen would be a start - is ssh running on the other machine? if so ssh -C username@othermachine - if you come a tad more forward with your software version (5.10 for instance) you can use a more up to date by a year version and vlc would be your friend
<warty> oki
<blekos> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24899
<shmoolikipod> :\
<ompaul> blekos, that is just evil I will have to look
<warty> but i hav ethe latest version but i have it live so when the configuration on the live cd is ready       it doesn't read my mouse and my keyboard   what shall i do?
<shmoolikipod> were can i check the hardwere support of ubuntu ?
<ompaul> shmoolikipod, what machine are you thinking of running it on (you can always try a live cd)
<idefix_> kmaynard, how long can it take maximally?
<ompaul> shmoolikipod, there is a page on http://wiki.ubuntu.com but it is very limited - it actually runs on a lot more hardware
<rredd4> partition setup for ubuntu.  ext3 ok, do i need swap? anything else?
<shmoolikipod> yeah my problem is with the HDD controler
<gosuflavor> Hey, could someone help me with an ndiswrapper problem?  It seems pretty simple, I just dunno how  to fix it
<shmoolikipod> the live cd don't need my HDD for thar
<shmoolikipod> that*
<kmaynard> idefix_: depends on your box...what are you looking for?
<shmoolikipod> omiel88
<ompaul> rredd4, you do about 2.5 times the ram up to a max of 1G to be honest
<rredd4> ompaul: ok, is ext3 ok for partition?
<ompaul> rredd4, yes
<rredd4> ty
<gosuflavor> I tried uninstalling the drivers, but I got the error: 'rm: cannot remove `/etc/ndiswrapper/rt2500usb' : Permission denied'
<idefix_> a file that contains "mijn zooi"
<idefix_> kmaynard
<Quinch> Oh, by the way, Ompaul, you probably don't remember, but about a week ago, I bugged you about a disk's worth of files that disappeared and couldn't find. I found out what happened to them, though I've no idea how I've accomplished that.
<tatters> I am trying to edit my fstab file so that my USB external hard drive  automounts at bootime,  this is what I come up with so far  -->>>dev/sda        /meida/usbdisk0  auto     rw,user,noauto  but its wrong anyone know the coreect parametres?
<kmaynard> idefix_: ooook...is it an email, a config...? you can narrow down your search likely to etc, home, or var
<kmaynard> then it wont take so long
<ompaul> Quinch, vague
<rredd4> ompaul: I am using partition magic to setup partitions.  Already have windows, debian and now Ubuntu to install.  sound ok?
<charlie> Seaves There?
<warty> i hav ethe latest version of live cd ubuntu but when i introduce the cd and when the running step is finished it wont read the mouse and the keyuboard    what shall i do?
<ompaul> rredd4, ehh let debian and ubuntu look after their own partitions
<charlie> I  installed the latest ubuntu thing
<charlie> and now my X server doesnt work
<Quinch> Ompaul: Basically, they were showing up as taking up space in "df", but not in "df" or could be found by any means whatsoever. I've found out two days ago that I have, somehow, copied the folder {HDA1} into the /media directory, so whenever the HDA1 drive mounted, it effectively masked the copied folder.
<idefix_> kmaynard, my neighbour used my PC to make it internetaccessible, I saw him type "mijn zooi" in some file and I'd like to know which file it is
<ompaul> Quinch, ooch / lucky
<ompaul> charlie, do you mean dapper?
<charlie> Yup :/
<charlie> I get errors when I boot X and it installed kubuntu :(
<rredd4> ompaul: so ubuntu will install new partitions without erasing my other ones?
<ompaul> charlie, dapper is a development platform - go to #ubuntu+1
<Quinch> ompaul: Yeah. I'd never have found it out if I didn't decide to mess with fstab and mounting for kicks. Took a look in /media and bam, there it was. Took me a while to piece together what happened. Altough I still don't understand how I could have copied it like that. I mean, I dragged and dropped it in Nautilus from /media to... where? /media? But that would be essentially copying it to the same place.
<ompaul> rredd4, I don't know your exact situation however if you have space set aside you only need one swap partition for the two
<ompaul> Quinch, you got them back - don't worry about it
<gleesond> goobuntu is a joke right?
<ompaul> gleesond, yes
<rh1z0> hello again
* speyer yes 
<rh1z0> where can i get a ircd server for ubunto
<ompaul> gleesond, in so far as they use ubuntu internally
<Quinch> ompaul: Yep, that's the main thing. I think I'll chalk up this one up to the list of unexplainable things. Anything, thanks again for putting up with me earlier.
<tatters> does anyone here know the fstab settings to automount a  usb external drive
<gleesond> this girl in my class was saying how she couldn't wait untill goobuntu came out. I thought to myself this has to be a joke
<nemi> gleesond: there's gnubuntu I believe
<rredd4> ompaul: ntfs = 69 gigs, ext3 (debian) = 5.3 MB, Swap = 1.5 MB
<Chris_Tucker> anyone else watching the olympic curling?
<tatters> goobuntu is googl OS based on unbtntu
<rredd4> lots of free space on the 69 gigs
<GTX> lo, I installed dapper and it installed kubuntu, and X doesnt work :( It cannot load modules GLCore or Nvidia
<GTX> and im currently in console using irssi :/
<nemi> GTX: irssi is teh r0x0r
<GTX> Thats not the point :/
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: yes :)
<GTX> I have no GUI :\
<_jason> GTX: you said you were feeling lucky
<GTX> Yeah but :p
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, which team you rooting for?
<GTX> I was feeling lucky dam it!
<_jason> GTX: don't go to a casino
<tatters> I got Ubuntu,Kubuntu, Edubuntu ,Nubuntu might as well get goobuntu
<GTX> _jason: can you help me fix it?
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: Canada of course !!
<speyer> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<rredd4> is breezy still text installer or is now GUI?
<GTX> When I try to load x _jason all I get is errors
<LinuxJones> rredd4: text
<_jason> GTX: sorry, I haven't taken the chance yet, in #ubuntu+1 are where all the brave people hang out
<speyer> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<sebastian> anyone here having problems with burning cd's???
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, yea, looks like they have gold won already, finland doesnt stand much of a chance with a 3-10 score with this end almost over
<_jason> rredd4: breezy is text
<rredd4> ty
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: aye
<warty> somebody get my out of the net and he told me that my spyware is low or something like that    what i shall do?
* Chris_Tucker is a Newfie
<newuser> what is the syntax for tftp?
<_jason> warty: what?
<tatters> is autmounting  ausb drive via fstab possible even?
<speyer> what would be the best way to stop being flooded from other people ?
<newuser> have a ms dos batch file i need ntu.to use in ubu
<_jason> speyer: /ignore them?
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: Sweet I'm from Nova Scotia.
<chalcedony> hi
<speyer> _jason well they still can ping the server :)
<warty> yes spayer what shall we do??because and me i was flooded by others
<speyer> _jason so thats not a good option ...
<_jason> speyer: oh, thought you meant on irc
<speyer> _jason yeah on irc too
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, awesome, my brother in law works over there
<warty> not on irc at my on the messenger yahoo
<_jason> speyer: block their ip with a firewall then?
<chalcedony> warty: ignore, firewall.
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: I am also 1/2 Newfie, the good half :)
<ivo_> Hi people i wana know on unbuntu has got antivirus ?
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, haha
<thegladiator> !virus
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<LinuxJones> ivo_: it's not really necessary
<speyer> _jason well let`s say im not at home .. its there not a way to drop anything coming from the same ip more then 3 time`s ping or whatever in 2 min ?
<tatters> Linux need AV to stop spreading to your netwok if file share
<_jason> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<speyer> _jason like if you ping me more then 3 times in 2 min then iptables will deog any other pings from you
<ivo_> LinuxJones i wery bad know english can u tell me whats mean neceassary ?please
<_jason> speyer: yeah, I've seen something like that, I can't remember what it is called.  Someone else here probably knows
<rh1z0> how do i install phpmyadmin on ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> i have a small question... this system im on now is for gameing (xp), and everything else is done in ubuntu, but Partition magic doesnt want to touch this drive... if i scp'd out the entire root fs, repartitioned, and reinstalled, then using a livecd scp'd everything BACK over the filesystem, would it work?
<tatters> and AV to check E-mail is also good idea to stop spreading
<thegladiator> ivo_, necessary - means that you need . anti virus is not needed really
<_jason> speyer: I think ubuntuforums.org was where I saw it so you may want to try searching while you wait around here for an answer
<LinuxJones> ivo_: if you install software from only Ubuntu repositories your fairly safe from anything bad getting installed on your computer.
<ivo_> Ohhh big tnaks :)
<tatters> AVG and clamAV  run on linux
<speyer> _jason firestarter shows me a big list with hostnames , looks like people tryed to get into the smtp and http server , which doesnt even run :)
<GTX> _jason: I've fixed the GLcore problem I think, but whats the default driver a screen should use.
<tatters> Linux might be immune to most infections but it can pass virus on
<GTX> _jason: because "nvidia" isnt working :X
<speyer> _jason they tryed , port 25 and 80 bassic...
<_jason> GTX: vesa is the basic one
<GTX> k
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: might be faster/easier to backup your /home/ directory and do a fresh install which you can re-partition your drive during install.
<nm> tatters: and is that a generic retarded statment meant to fill the quota of generic retarded statements? or are you referring to email viruses or something
<tatters> I am refering to any file that is infected can be passed on
<tatters> if use smaba or email you can infect your network for sure
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, yea thats the thing. dialup here for about another month-month and a half. and i have a hell of a lot of stuff installed in ubuntu
<asterisk99> speyer: after installing Firestarter, where did it put the menu entry --- I can;t find it
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: do a de-frag on your hard drive first in windows if you want to re-size the windows partition.
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, yea i know the process for resizing, at least with Partition Magic 8, did it on my laptop thrice times.. but PM8 doesnt want to touch this drive, some error
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: ahh I see, it should be ok backing everything up but you'll have to edit the /etc/fstab to reflect the changes in your filesystem as soon as the files get finished copying back to your harddrive.
<xnull> is AOL for linux?
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, do you know a good, EASY, gui partiion manager i could load on a livecd that will resize ntfs?
<liminha> hi
<tatters> AOHELL lol
<rh1z0> anyone know where i can get ircd server for ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: try doing a scandisk on the drive. Maybe your disk is getting ready to die :(
<GTX> _jason: Thank god, I fixed it
<LinuxJones> Chris_Tucker: gparted
<crouton> Chris_Tucker: qtparted, on the Rescue CD
<dyrne> rh1z0: apt-get install ircd
<ffeeddee> hi!!
<_jason> GTX: did you upgrade on your main system?
<LinuxJones> rh1z0: you can search in synaptic or using apt-cache search ircd
<GTX> yes _jason :X
<kmaynard> idefix_: check in /etc
<ffeeddee> can anybody tell me something about WINE and his repositories?
<speyer> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<speyer> how come ?
<asterisk99> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<speyer> i stil install ot
<tatters> I am trying to edit my fstab file so that my USB external hard drive  automounts at bootime,  this is what I come up with so far  -->>>dev/sda        /meida/usbdisk0  auto     rw,user,noauto  but its wrong anyone know the coreect parametres?
<speyer> !guarddog
<Chris_Tucker> LinuxJones, well i dont think that the drive is close to dieing, fairly new, smart enabled (that saved my data on a drive once, alerting me just before it went) i think its the windows flags MS has stamped on the partitions
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<asterisk99> !firestarter
<Chris_Tucker> i tried gparted/qtparted before but they didnt work, but that was hoary livecd
<GTX> _jason: It's fucked up thoe it starts up with kubuntu but its gnome :/
<Chris_Tucker> CANADA WON GOLD!
<_jason> GTX: you mean the usplash image?
<pomalley> hey guys
<pomalley> i got a question
<GTX> _jason: I think so
<_jason> GTX: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Fredde> Why can't apt-get find rar?
<asterisk99> speyer: I installed firestarter - but can't find it in any menu (unless I've gone blind)
<GTX>       1        /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<GTX> *+    2        /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<GTX> _jason: ^
<dyrne> apt-cache search rar?
<LinuxJones> Fredde: you need to enable the universe or multiverse repository
<_jason> GTX: choose 1 and then: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<thegladiator> if i run  a windows virus file in wine , what will happen?
<speyer> asterisk99 under " apllications - system tools "
<GTX> _jason: how do I uninstall all nvidia related things. I need to reinstall nvidia
<Fredde> LinuxJones: in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<speyer> asterisk99 or open a terminal and type " firestarter
<LinuxJones> Fredde: yes
<jjjjjjj> what is a good email server software for ubuntu... i'm reading about postfix
<Fredde> LinuxJones: I've allready done that
<LinuxJones> Fredde: ok type apt-get update
<_jason> GTX: not sure on that one
<Fredde> LinuxJones: I have also done that
<pudland> !antivirus
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pudland
<LinuxJones> Fredde: that will download the updated packages list for the new repos
<pudland> !virus
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pudland
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell pudland about linuxvirus
<LinuxJones> Fredde: can you post your sources.lst file to like www.pastebin.ca and I will have a peek.
<Fredde> http://pastebin.ca/43026
<a1t> hi, can i get the freebsd partition with 5.20 live cd ubuntu?
<thegladiator> 5.10
<a1t> yes 5.10 sorry =)
<a1t> i want to say: mount -t ufs ...
<LinuxJones> Fredde: it may be in multiverse so add that repo as well
<pomalley> question: i just loaded breezy badger from cd and it says there are updates. I click the update button in the top right and it asks for password. When I put in root password, it says wrong password (but I can su with it). When I put in user password, nothing happens.
<Fredde> LinuxJones: how do I add that?
<_jason> pomalley: did you do an expert install?
<pomalley> yeah
<pomalley> I guess that was a mistake ;)
<speyer> anyone using guardog ?
<LinuxJones> Fredde: add multiverse after the places you have added universe (leave universe there )
<_jason> pomalley: okay, first the bot is going to tell you about how ubuntu likes sudo, then he's going to tell you how to fix your problem :)
<thegladiator> then you shud figure it yourself :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell pomalley about sudo
<_jason> ubotu: tell pomalley about expert
<pomalley> haha thanks
<LinuxJones> Fredde: once you make the change update then search for unrar
<speyer> anyone using guarddog ?
<syllogism> does anyone have experience with apt-move that could help me?
<Fredde> LinuxJones: I don't really understand what I have to add?
<Fredde> LinuxJones: and where
<Very> sera..
<Very> hi all..
<LinuxJones> Fredde: make the 2nd entry in your sources.lst look like this >> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<pomalley> thanks _jason, didn't realize it was a sudoers issue... :)
<idefix_> kmaynard, I can play MP3's so the sound card should be configured in linux, then why doens't it work with the flashplayer? I'll just read the stuff you sent, but I still think it's kinda strange
<idefix_> Dieter, first half seventy
<idefix_> Jaap, grey hair
<Very> sera
<Very> hi all
<Very> i'am italian...
<idefix_> arrivederci
<Fredde> LinuxJones: http://pastebin.ca/43029 ?
<LinuxJones> Fredde: perfect
<Very> help me.. :((
<_jason> pomalley: works now?
<idefix_> with what?
<Very> 1 minut.. write..
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Fredde> LinuxJones: that didn't work, either
<LinuxJones> Fredde: did you do apt-get update ?
<Fredde> LinuxJones: noope :] 
<e-head> Hey guys, anyone know which package "maildirmake" is in ?
<trappist> e-head: courier-base
<ompaul> _jason, wot?
<Fredde> LinuxJones: I got and diplicate sources.list entry, bu I can get rar now
<LinuxJones> Fredde: apt-cache search unrar doesn't output anything ?
<_jason> ompaul: ?
<LinuxJones> Fredde: ok good, best to comment out the duplicate entries
<thegladiator> whs is the latest test edition callde "alpha"
<thegladiator> ?
<thegladiator> instaed of flight 4 ?
<pomalley> _jason: yeah, sorry for the no response... I was busy downloading updates!
<e-head> trappist: thanks man.
<dyrne> Fredde: btw you probably want unrar-nonfree
<Fredde> LinuxJones: should I do apt-get update after the edit of duplicates?
<_jason> ompaul: do you have a hilight on omalley probably?
<_jason> or did I saw something and forget
<ompaul> _jason, sorry there is somone with the nick pomalley what you get if you take the om expand it and put it on the correct end of my nick, and no not a highlight I just sat down again and what did I see :)
<LinuxJones> Fredde: no you shouldn't have to do that.
<idefix_> in what directory are the files for the settings for the access to internet?
<Rawplayer>  /etc/
<asterisk99> speyer: Got firestarter started, thanks
<Fredde> LinuxJones: is http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages the deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe in the sources.list
<Mosi> does anyone know how to set something to automatically mount when you attach it?
<Mosi> like a CD does, when you insert it?
<asterisk99> _jason/tristanmike: Sorry I had to take a long distance call... back to the Unknown type, modified, and permissions... how does chmod screw that up?
<dyrne> Mosi: cds should automount check /etc/fstab make sure there is an entry
<Fredde> LinuxJones: thanks for everything, now it works :D
<Mosi> dyrne: they do, but i want to set up my USB flash drive to do the same
<_jason> asterisk99: that reminds me, I have to make one.  What directory did you chmod?
<dyrne> Mosi: they should also
<speyer> is there any option i can add to guarddog , to make my machine to not respond to ping request ?
<Mosi> dyrne: i don't think they do, but where would they mount if they did?
<GTX> _jason: is it  possible to remove dapper pfft
<_jason> GTX: not that I know of
<GTX> _jason: Guess it's going to have to be a format then :/
<dyrne> Mosi: /etc/fstab should point them to /media/usb0
<asterisk99> _jason: I created a user (call him 'foobar') ... and created a bunch of folders & files under /home/foobar ... did chown foobar:foobar for all the files in /user/foobar/*
<LinuxJones> Fredde: have fun :)
<dyrne> Mosi: what is it showing up as /dev/sda or /dev/sdb?
<nameless> bonjour
<foampeace> i cant wait for AR, must have AR!
<dyrne> Mosi: maybe you have to add another line to fstab
<Mosi> dyrne: sda
<dyrne> Mosi: should already be there
<GTX> _jason: The final dapper wont have these problems right, I mean like the updated one?
<Mosi> dyrne: i didn't notice that  before. is it possible that it got added after i plugged it in the first time?
<Fredde> LinuxJones: how do I know wich one I should comment?
<Mosi> dyrne: i might jsut not have been paying attention ^_^;
<_jason> GTX: hopefully not
<dyrne> Mosi: im not really familiar with hal and usb stuff so maybe
<GTX> ok _jason, I'll be back later. I'll have to format :p
<asterisk99> _jason: That was OK, but I wanted to be able to edit files in those directories using my master account (the one I use to login) ... I could only ger Read-Only for those files, soooooo I did a chmod +w ... that didn;t work... I did a chmod 777... then things got screwy
<_jason> asterisk99: that shoudln't cause problems, what was it again that happened?
<_jason> asterisk99: ah
<_jason> asterisk99: expand on ``screwy''
<Mosi> dyrne: well i feel silly. whether i just missed it last time i don't know, but now it's automounting >_>
<e-head> anybody here a mutt user ?
<Mosi> dyrne: thanks anyways :)
<idefix_> what does the ln command do?
<dyrne> Mosi: np :)
<_jason> idefix_: makes links
<e-head> idefix_: it's for manking links. "man ln"
<e-head> making
<e-head> mutt users ?
<asterisk99> _jason: No the dates/permissions/types are all Unknow in File Browser... even my directories show up with the "footprint" icon and no longer the file-folder icon
<asterisk99> _jason: In fact, all files and directories show up that way
<idefix_> but typing sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 didn't make the soundcard work!
<_jason> asterisk99: can't you just make a new user and copy over the documents from the other one, probably easier than getting to the source of the problem and I have no idea where to start
<kjon> Help! - I need to use the vga port of my notebook, but I can't. What do I need to configure? (I have an Intel Graphics chipset)
<idefix_> it's probably better to get some kick-ass linux ubuntu course instead of trying on yourself and asking you guys all the time, right?
<asterisk99> _jason: Hmmmmm. Probably. I would love to understand how I screwed it up .... so that I don;t make a repeat performance of my dumb-assedness
<_jason> idefix_: read the /whole/ thread
<DigitalLF> hay i got a big big problem... i worked all day to got the 686-smp working on my inspiron 9400 laptop but when i try to start "hidd --server" it totalt freaze and the only way to access it is to press the power button
<_jason> asterisk99: I don't think that should cause problems actually, other than the fact that it is kind of unsafe
<_jason> asterisk99: I think I'll create a new user and try it...
<_jason> asterisk99: you can *try* to delete the ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gnome directories
<rend> i installed the windows codecs but still vlc doesnt play all the codecs that totem would play... any ideas?
<_jason> rend: vlc doesn't use the codecs
<speyer> my guarddog itsenabled and now i cannot connect to any irc server :( what do i need to enable ?
<NanoBCN> ok, sorry, guys, it's time for a stupid question. I'm trying to symlink a folder and the result is "Too many levels of symbolic links", what can I do?
<wastrel> heh how many links in the chain?
<NanoBCN> wastrel, this is the link I'm trying to do: "ln -s 2001\ -\ Uncle\ Moe\'s\ Space\ Ranch/ /media/Data/mp3/\[\] Fusion/Garsed\ \&\ Helmerich/
<NanoBCN> "
<Rayen> Hi, I was wondering how to get new repositories to install software like MPlayer ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rayen about repos
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rayen about mplayer
<fli7e> quick question: file location of grub.conf?
<DigitalLF> ubotu: tell DigitalLF about hidd
<DigitalLF> damn... worth a try anyway ;P
<idefix_> _jason do I have to type /usr/lib$ ls -a libes* libesd.so.0 libesd.so.0.2.36 libeesd.so.1 or do I omit libes* ?
<_jason> fli7e: don't think there is one, is /boot/grub/menu.lst what you want?
<fli7e> _jason, yeah probably. just looking to extend bootloader times
<wastrel> NanoBCN: i don't think you can symlink across 2 different partitions
<_jason> fli7e: yep, just look for the ``timeout'' line iirc
<wastrel> er, drives
<fli7e> thanks
<wastrel> something like that :] 
<NanoBCN> wastrel, it's the same partition, both are under /media/Data/ which is the same partition
<Fredde> how can I play .mp3 files in amaroK?
<_jason> idefix_: I don't remember having to do that
<_jason> ubotu: tell Fredde about mp3
<Rayen> _jason I have already tryed "apt-get install mplayer" and "apt-get install mplayer-686" but APT says: "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package..."
<wastrel> no those are hardlinks anyway,  symlinks are cool across partitons/filesystems...  dunno
<_jason> Rayen: you need to enable mutliverse, see ubotu's first link
<_jason> Rayen: s/mutliverse/mutliverse
<_jason> ack
<_jason> MULTIVERSE
<Rayen> ok
<_jason> sorry :)
<NanoBCN> wastrel, sorry, seems I'm getting closer now
<jjjjjjj> anyone here running a mail server?
<lowroad> hi
<lowroad> is anyone there?
<Fredde> Thanks everyone
<NanoBCN> wastrel, it worked now, thanks anyway
<idefix_> _jason the rest of the whole tread is some stuff about them having two sound cards
<lowroad> can anyone hear me?
<OmWezAddams> whaaaaaaaaaat?
<HappyFool> lowroad: yip
<Khaaaaan> How can I set X chat to minimize to the system tray??
<lowroad> sorry, first time using xchat
<_jason> idefix_: read post 19
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to install ubuntu 5.10, i keep getting this error "copying packages failed"  during the install
<speyer> pdlnhrd bad cd rom device or you burn the iso file at a high speed whihc is no good :)
<HappyFool> Khaaaaan: maybe the xchat-systray package ?
<p0windah> pdlnhrd: make sure you run "sudo apt-get update" beforehand
<geneo93> pdlnhrd:  ban burn
<lowroad> can anyone tell me how to remove firefox 1.5 so i can reinstall a fresh copy?
<speyer> lowroad using apt ?
<pdlnhrd> speyer: i have burned three copies
<speyer> pdlnhrd at what speed ?
<p0windah> oohh, cd technology
<pdlnhrd> speyer: default
<speyer> pdlnhrd you only need one :)
<lowroad> no, i think i downloaded the pacakge and installed it
<foampeace> is there an x/gnome prog that brings up proces list and you can do a killall -9 or whatever on it?
<speyer> pdlnhrd well default can be the speed of you cd the high speed that can be burn :)
<geneo93> pdlnhrd:  did you check md5sum
<speyer> pdlnhrd you didnt answer my question. at what speed ?
<foampeace> system monitor?
<HappyFool> foampeace: yes. `System monitor' (under system tools, i think)
<lowroad> .
<e-head> Hey people.
<pdlnhrd> speyer: i would have to go to the other computer to find the speed.  i used the disk to install another machine so i am suspect that that is the case
<e-head> Here is a strange question.
<warthawg> if a man wanted a full c development system, what would he install?  is there a meta package?
<cradek> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, totally, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<pdlnhrd> speyer: but i can reburn another at a low speed
<warthawg> strange, that is installed by default, but safecopy says it isn't there
<speyer> pdlnhrd i wouldnt burn iso file at higher speed then 8x and also run md5sum after
<wastrel> lowroad:  use the wiki instructions, the same page that had the install intsructions has a removal section
<lowroad> wastrel: thanks, i'll check it out
<Khaaaaan> That worked... x chat systray = good stuff
<pdlnhrd> speyer: how do i run md5 against a burned cd?
<pdlnhrd> speyer: can i do that to the disk i already have?
<Khaaaaan> Anybody know why ndisgtk doesnt show up in my menus??
<e-head> I have an advanced question.
<warthawg> tks, ubotu
<geneo93> pdlnhrd:  it could be the reader
<e-head> "ls" ignores the prefix "_" when listing stuff out.  For example, "_pooh" shows up after "pah".  This used to not be the case.
<pdlnhrd> geneo93:  is there a way to test that?
<speyer> pdlnhrd yes md5sum nameoftheisofile.iso   where ever this is /mnt/cdrom so " md5sum /mnt/cdrom/youriso.iso
<e-head> I think it may be because of a system library changing it's behavior.
<cradek> e-head: LC_COLLATE=C
<e-head> cradek: dude, you rock.  ;)
<speyer> pdlnhrd if you`re using windows then its a diff command with i havent got a clue aboit it ;)
<Khaaaaan> What does "hardware present = NO" mean?
<Khaaaaan> :(
<cradek> e-head: it bugs the crap out of me too
<geneo93> speyer:  its a 3rd party thing for windows
<pdlnhrd> speyer: nope a mac... though the file is not an iso once it is burned... but i can test it before i burn the iso
<cradek> e-head: also sorting a B c D e F instead B D F a c e
<e-head> yes !
<e-head> thanks man.
<cradek> welcome
<e-head> Do i put this in my bash.rc file ?
<cradek> .bashrc
<e-head> yeah.  :)
<LadyNikon> anyone run bugzilla on their home machine?
<e-head> thanks again.
<speyer> pdlnhrd well that will be best . :)) check it before you burn it sounds a good ideea
<cradek> sure
* speyer brb
<LadyNikon> is there a way to get rid of the gnome-bug thing
<LadyNikon> without getting rid of the gnome desktop?
<CapSoft> lo folks
<CapSoft> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<mwe> e-head: or /etc/profile for making it sytem wide
<e-head> even better.  :)
<CapSoft> why is easy unbuntu not available in synaptic
<LadyNikon> do you have the multiverse and the universe options available to you?
<lowroad> I upgraded to firefox1.5 but i dont remember where installed it to and I want to remove it now to reinstall a fresh copy, can anyone help me?  (sorry, i'm new to linux)
<[blah] > Is there anything like cpuz for ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> lowroad: in synatic you can have a package reinstalled
<Sonobana> [blah] : what this cpuz does?
<lowroad> LadyNikon:  I didn't use synatic to install
<clucas> hello all
<_jason> lowroad: did you follow the wiki?
<clucas> i guess this the the real ubuntu channel?
<lowroad> _jason:  I guess i didn't
<LadyNikon> nice reading clucas
<lowroad> _jason:  it was a while ago, i remember scrounging the forums until i found some instructions that worked
<MetaMorfoziS> lowroad: whereis firefox
<GeorgeAScott> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> or locate firefox
<lowroad> _jason:  i just tried the wiki uninstall but i dont have the directory it says to delete
<_jason> lowroad: a lot of instructions use /opt, check there.
<Cryptid> i need help in installing mplayer can some 1 point me to a guide on how to install mplayer with all the dependecies needed????
<clucas> well i was over in ubuntuforums and ther is nothing there!
<herede> is it just me or is there some problem with the package servers for breezy? it gives me some weird error, could someone try apt-get?
<GeorgeAScott> i'm still having problems with configuring xorg.conf for two monitors/video cards
<LadyNikon> Cryptid: use the synaptic
<_jason> lowroad: How do you start firefox 1.5?
<cradek> !mplayer
<lowroad> _jason:  i type firefox
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> ubotu: tell Cryptid about mplayer
<LadyNikon> Cryptid: listed under systems
<LadyNikon> !bugzilla
<ubotu> Ubuntu's bugzilla ( http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ) is now closed to new bugs.  The new bugtracker is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<[blah] > Sonobana, it gives you (realtime) info on your CPU.  Processing speed, chipset, switches things like if it has MMX SSE2 etc
<lowroad> _jason:  or at least thats what it's linked to
<YerbaBuena> hello
<YerbaBuena> people
<_jason> lowroad: type: readlink -f `which firefox`
<clucas> glad i found you all!
<YerbaBuena> need helppppppppppp
<jjjjjjj> there is an uninstall line in the wiki lowroad... i can find it in a sec
<YerbaBuena> anybody cant help me
<LadyNikon> YerbaBuena: just ask your question...
<YerbaBuena> ?
<clucas> i would love some help w/ my network!
<LadyNikon> if someone can help they will.
<YerbaBuena> oka man i have problem with that
<Cryptid> LadyNikon, its not there in synaptic i have a;ll the repositories enabled??? did u add ne external repos??? if so please let me know which 1
<cradek> GeorgeAScott: http://timeguy.com/cradek/01138249310
<[blah] > Sonobana, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE2
<YerbaBuena> Password:
<YerbaBuena>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<YerbaBuena>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Sonobana> [blah] : like cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<lowroad> _jason:  there was a firefox dir in the /opt, but i used Automatix trying to install a fresh copy over it and now there is no firefox dir in /opt
<YerbaBuena> why ahhh
<[blah] > err Sonobana  http://www.cpuid.org/cpuz.php
<_jason> cradek: you need mutliverse, ubotu sent you a guide
<LadyNikon> YerbaBuena: dont paste here pls.
<[blah] > maybe
<YerbaBuena> oka sorry
<YerbaBuena> priv
<YerbaBuena> ?
<cradek> _jason: ?
<_jason> lowroad: don't use automatix
<LadyNikon> Cryptid: i dunno then.
<_jason> cradek: apologies, name completion error :)
<cradek> _jason: np
<_jason> Cryptid: you need mutliverse, ubotu sent you a guide
<YerbaBuena> no cant help me with that lady?
<lowroad> _jason:  i already did =(  it was really tough installing all those plugins so i used it
<LadyNikon> Cryptid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  check to see if its here
<lowroad> i typed in whereis firefox and got this:
<lowroad> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu /usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox.ubuntu /usr/bin/X11/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox /usr/local/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<dan> heya
<[blah] > Sonobana, like cpuinfo but better.  But cpuinfo suffices
<kmaynard> try which firefox
<LadyNikon> openbsd?
<_jason> lowroad: that's ok, I'm just lettign you know that there hvae been problems with it, try: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<dan> how do i access my hard drives?
<YerbaBuena> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo is channel of ubuntu
<_jason> dan: mount them
<jjjjjjj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  there is a uninstall section there lowroad
<YerbaBuena> helppppp with shit ubuntu
<dan> how?
<clucas> I cant get online w/ wifi or wired any ideas?
<in54no> how i can configure a net with only 2 PC?
<_jason> dan: what filesystem are they?
<lowroad> which firefox gives me:  /usr/local/bin/firefox      readlink -f $(which firefox) gives me:  /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<LadyNikon> YerbaBuena: your gonna get yourself banned.
<LadyNikon> if someone can help they will..
<LadyNikon> if they cant try the forums.
<YerbaBuena> and? with this channel bah
<cradek> I'd like to see it too
<dan> _jason:wat you mean?
<_jason> lowroad: that's where it is /usr/local/firefox/
<YerbaBuena> is bad the girl
<YerbaBuena> :(
<YerbaBuena> bitch
<jjjjjjj> in54no: do you have a hub or switch or router?
<LadyNikon> clucas: what are you trying
<_jason> dan: are they ntfs, fat32, ext3...?
<lowroad> _jason: so should i just delete that folder?
<_jason> lowroad: depends on how you installed it
<LadyNikon> hahah i get called that for trying to keep him from getting banned nice.
<jjjjjjj> If for some reason you want to undo the installation and revert back to the standard Firefox 1.0.7, here's how.
<dan> not a clue
<clucas> Ive installed a ndiswrapper for the wifi and it has been reconized bu no connect
<lowroad> _jason:  I think i used the command dpkg -i packagename.deb
<georgy> LadyNikon: smart
<jjjjjjj> check out that link for details lowroad?
<lowroad> _jason:  then i followed some forum advice and used symbolic links (i dont know what they do, just followed the instructions)
<k^^> how can I get my vncserver to start everytime ubuntu boots?
<LadyNikon> clucas: and you installed the driver?
<clucas> also tried a pcmcia ethernet card and wired connection and nada
<_jason> lowroad: do you have a link to this guide?
<clucas> yes i installed the driver
<LadyNikon> clucas: when you do ipconfig what do you get?
<lowroad> i dont see the link JJJJJJ and _jason are saying
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan about diskmounter
<Healot> anyone on GPRS?
<LadyNikon> paste it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dyrne> k^^: there should be an entry for it in /etc/init.d/ is there?
<clucas> the card is a trendnet tew-226pc used  the realtec 8180 driver
<lowroad> _jason:  oh the guide i used for symbolic linking? no i dont.... it was weeks ago
* k^^ checks
<LadyNikon> and the card is recognized in ndiswrapper?
<linda019> hi all -- need help -- doing new ubuntu install.  Already have windows and debian partitions.   Will the install set up my new partition without erasing my other partitions?
<clucas> command not found
<_jason> lowroad: dpkg -r packagename.deb
<LadyNikon> linda019: tell it where to install it
<iBalo> linda019, if you tell the installer to do so, yes
<HappyFool> LadyNikon: it's ifconfig on linux (unless he's still using windows?)
<geneo93> clucas:  ifconfig
<lowroad> linda019:  the install will let u do that
<idefix_> what is the unit of (wind)resistance? N ?
<LadyNikon> HappyFool: yeah.. i get the if and the ip confused
<linda019> LadyNikon: ty, it will reinstall grub too?
<LadyNikon> HappyFool: i am on a windows box and have my ubuntu kvm's heh
<lowroad> _jason:  so just redownload the package i used? will that work?
<clucas> inet6 address : and a bunch of junk
<_jason> lowroad: no, just use that command
<georgy> linda019: yes
<LadyNikon> linda019: that i dont know.
<iBalo> linda019, but it migt be a good idea to prepare some diskspace beforehand
<linda019> lowroad: ty
<k^^> dyrne, I don't think there is
<lowroad> _jason:  i'll give it a shot right now
<linda019> georgy: ty honey!
<clucas> no real ip addrs
<lowroad> linda019: =)
<dyrne> k^^: how did you install it? using apt-get?
<Exxcaliber> Hey Guys.. How do i force my laptop to eject my dvd-disc? It isn't mounted.
<k^^> dyrne, I think so, yes. The thing is, I would like to log on gdm via vnc
<linda019> iBalo: so i should use my partition magic to set up partition, i have 69 g's with lots of free space left
<clucas> went to system admin networking and set to DHCP
<georgy> Exxcaliber: /dev/cdrom --eject or -eject
<bubba> Ex-Cyber, type eject at the command line
<tallmf> guys
<GH|Laptop> Hey
<Exxcaliber> thx georgy :)
<idefix_> I'm too old to learn linux
<tallmf> does anyoen know how to play AAC files in Rhythmbox?
<clucas> which is what my windows machine is connecting on
<LadyNikon> no one is to old.
<LadyNikon> to learn anything.. just takes a bit longer ;)
<Exxcaliber> georgy, it returns, command not found
<geneo93> LadyNikon:  i am
<GH|Laptop> Guys, I added a command to Prefs->sessions->startup
<GH|Laptop> and it freezes when I start gnome
<HappyFool> Exxcaliber: try plain 'eject' or 'sudo eject -s' (that last one has worked for me with apparently stuck drives)
<GH|Laptop> *login, not start
<bubba> hey, can anyone tell me how much better running ubuntu for amd 64 would be than running i386 ubuntu on an AMD Turion64 laptop ?
<asterisk99> _jason: OK. I renamed /home/foobar to /home/foobarOLD ; then created whole new directory /home/foobar plus files and subdirectories ; did a chown -R foobar:foobar /home.foobar ; now I want to edit files in /home/foobar ...  chmod 666 lets me gedit the file ... but when I get File could not be saved
<iBalo> linda019, partmagic at least gives you a graphical overview... but if there's unformatted space anyway, you could let the installer do it as well... just be aware that the installer works with 1GB=1000MB, instead of 1024
<Exxcaliber> HappyFool, something is happening.. hehe.. i don't know exactly what though
<GH|Laptop> is there a way remove startup stuff from the commandline?
<georgy> Excaliber: Sorry, it was eject /dev/cdrom
<linda019> iBalo: ty sweetie
<Exxcaliber> georgy, okay :) I guess thats the same command as Happyfool threw at me.. It worked! :)
<Exxcaliber> Thx
<tallmf> does anyoen know how to play AAC files in Rhythmbox?
* linda019 gives a kiss to iBalo
<asterisk99> idefix_: toooo old???????? define OLD
<k^^> dyrne, I can start my server from a ssh but if I close that ssh I can't use the same vnc display again
<Exxcaliber> tallmf, you'll need the mpeg4 codec :)
<tallmf> ha
<tallmf> where can you get it?
<Exxcaliber> tallmf, then you'll be able to play it in whatever..
<Exxcaliber> tallmf, i don't remember.. but it says in the ubuntu starter guide :)
<GH|Laptop> is there a way remove preferences->sessions->startup stuff from the commandline?
<blekos> could u tell me how i can see xorg.conf settings?
<GH|Laptop> I really need help
<_jason> asterisk99: I think you need the right permissions on the folder
<asterisk99> _jason: chmod 666 not do?
<cj> somebody fix this:
<cj> $ gedit
<georgy> blekos : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cj> gedit: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cj> dapper
<wastrel> GH|Laptop:  my good man you can use update-rc.d to add and remove startup scripts
<bubba> so... i got a new laptop (yeah!) but its amd64, I tried dapper for amd64, but it wouldnt let me install a lot of things i need, so Im using i386, and everything is working ('cept wifi, grr!), but isnt i386 going to kind of suck? performancewise ?
<_jason> asterisk99: you did chmod 666 filetoedit, right?
<GH|Laptop> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will let you edit xorg.conf
<_jason> ubotu: tell cj about dapper
<asterisk99> _jason: yes
<GH|Laptop> where is update.rc.d?
<RomanK> hi all!
<iBalo> cj, dapper has it's own therapist in #ubuntu+1
<Exxcaliber> Hey RomanK
<GH|Laptop> *update-rc.d
<kcul> is there any live cd?
<cj> thanks, iBalo
<cj> ubotu: tell bubba about dapper
<wastrel> GH|Laptop:  its a command.  but i see you're talking about gnome startup stuff, that's different
<GH|Laptop> oh
<RomanK> i'd like to switch from debian (unstable aka sid) to ubuntu (stable, or testing if ubuntu has a more usable testing than debian does)... but before i'd like to get some information about ubuntu (how often do they update their distribution, what's different compared to debian or other distributions and so on... can anyone give me a hint where to find useful information?
<bubba> cj, thanks, i know about dapper...
<dan> i cant see/access my HDs any help?
<GH|Laptop> Is there a file with the commands that I can edit, or a command?
<wastrel> GH|Laptop:  it looks like the file ~/.gnome2/session-manual  contains entries for gnome startup proggies
<_jason> dan: did you run that diskmounter script?
<cj> bubba: alrighty.  you should probably be talking about it in #ubuntu+1 then :)
<dan> i dont no how 2
<GH|Laptop> oh wait, it unfroze
<GH|Laptop> yay
<GH|Laptop> thanks for the help
<kcul> hey
<kcul> is there any ubuntu live cd ?
<bubba> cj, thats a good idea, i'll ask in there, and see if they have an idea...
<georgy> kcul yes
<dan> i clicked on that link he gave me, and it just came up with a script but i dunno what to do with it
<kcul> where can i download that?
<lowroad> _jason:  i think I mispoke, i think i installed by downloading the tar from getfirefox.com and just untar and linked
<georgy> kcul :don't know
<lowroad> _jason:  i deleted that folder and reinstalled
<dan> i clicked on that link he gave me, and it just came up with a script but i dunno what to do with it
<lowroad> _jason:  i think it works now, Thanks a lot for all your help
<Alexi5> wazzup
<_jason> asterisk99: not sure, I haven't had a need to really do something like that.  What I would do is create a group and then set permissions like that
<Exxcaliber> Have you guys got a bot, which can loook up info on topics?
<wastrel> Exxcaliber:  /msg ubotu <topic>
<_jason> ubotu: tell Exxcaliber about yourself
<_jason> lowroad: k
<oneseventeen> are there any major reasons not to use Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu 5.10?
<kcul> is 5.10 the latest version?
<Exxcaliber> Hehe thx _jason  and wastrel
<geneo93> kcul: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<Wizzleteet> hahum, is there a linux-image package to be found that is suspend2 patched ?
<GTX> _jason, back rofl
<kcul> is it live cd though?
<_jason> GTX: formatted?
<georgy> kcul : yes, the next want is 6.4
<geneo93> kcul:  choose what you want
<GTX> _jason, Yeah btw, Dont susspose you have link to automatix deb do you the one on the ubuntuforum is down
<dan> how do i run a script?
<ailean> oneseventeen, not as fat as *I* know
<rambo3> wizzleteet patch it your self
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<rambo3> or search backports
<GTX> _jason, pfft I like it
<oneseventeen> ailean: do you run 1.5?
<ailean> ubotu, what is better then? I like the one-click install idea. i think it's what linux needs most
<asterisk99> !chmod
<ubotu> ailean: what are you talking about?
<ubotu> rumour has it, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<_jason> GTX: you can try easyubuntu
<GTX> does it have nvidia graphics thing?
<ailean> oneseventeen, yes
<ailean> is ubotu a bot?? :)
<Christian_> yea
<_jason> GTX: yeah, I think those things are best installed by yourself though
<ailean> damn :)
<geneo93> educated bot
<wastrel> ubotu tell oneseventeen about firefox1.5
<ailean> can anyone else answer me? :)
<ailean> ubotu tell ailean about firefox1.5
<oneseventeen> ailean: cool, just checking, I'll run through the FirefoxNewVersion wiki thing...
<wastrel> oneseventeen:  ubotu sent you a link w/ instructions on installing ff1.5 on breezy - i did it yesterday works good
<MetaMorfoziS> what time is dapper's publication?
<oneseventeen> wastrel: ironically I was already on that site, just slowly going through the millions of "where is FF1.5" threads on the forums
<MetaMorfoziS> the full, and stable dapper.
<bluepixel> MetaMorfoziS, begin of april
<oneseventeen> april
<georgy> Meta: normale 6 april
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thx
<oneseventeen> april of '06, hence 4.06
<wastrel> oneseventeen:  it's a decent howto but had a couple errors for my particular install - if you run into any problems let me know
<oneseventeen> I actually didn't catch on to the naming convention at first... :p
<oneseventeen> wastrel: in that case, I'll go through it now and let you know.
<GTX> Does anyone here have automatix_5.5-2_i386.deb
<GTX>  which they can upload for me, main site where to download it is down.
<dan> sum1 please tell me how i can view my Hard drives
<Exxcaliber> how do i restart my sound daemon, cause skype owned it.. :P ??
<ailean> i do
<MetaMorfoziS> stop skype:)
<ailean> @GTX
<ailean> GTX, would you like it?
<idefix_> asterisk99 old is 29
<GTX> ailean, Could you upload it for me?
<georgy> EX: kill skype
<dan> sum1 please tell me how i can view my Hard drives
<GTX> ailean, Please I  installed the new ubuntu distro 30minutes ago and it messed up my whole pc, had to format
<ailean> GTX, sorry  just realised it's the wrong version
<GTX> ailean, :/
<dan> sum1 please tell me how i can view my Hard drives
<paolob_> Hi guys! what packet are the xchat sounds? thank you!
<ailean> GTX, I can give you automatix_5.4-3_i386.deb
<_jason> dan: save it to your computer
<georgy> dan : wich drive ?
<Exxcaliber> hehe, I forgot that pressing the cross doesnt make it shut down.. MetaMorfoziS
<GTX> I need automatix_5.5-2_i386.deb
<GTX> ;x
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan about ntfs
<ailean> GTX, do you need me to get it for you?
<ailean> GTX, or can you get it?
<lowroad> I've been trying to get embedded *.wmv video files to play in firefox1.5 with no luck.  in /opt/firefox/plugins i have the mplayer plugins installed but whenever an embedded *.wmv comes out it just says (No Picture) any thoughts?
<datagrrr> ubotu tell datagrrr about etc
<_jason> lowroad: do they play in mplayer
<lowroad> _jason:  hmmm let me check
<GTX> ailean, if you  can get automatix_5.5-2_i386.deb it would be apprichated, the main dl link is down
<ruudb> I am using ndiswrapper. Every time when i start up the PC if have to ifup wlan0 to activate the wireless card. How can i automate this?
<Healot> try the firefox xine plugin
<datagrrr> ubotu tell datagrrr about dhcp
<georgy> lowroad: try to erase the totemplugins in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<ailean> GTX, k
<_jason> ubotu: tell datagrrr about msgthebot
<lowroad> georgy:  which ones are they? there doesn't seem to be any there
<datagrrr> ubotu tell datagrrr about iptables
<ailean> GTX, sorry - can't get it just now
<_jason> ubotu: tell GTX about easyubuntu
<georgy> lowroad : libtotem.so i think
<knaalto> stupid noob here, I can't manage to gopy folder in terminal, could someone point me in the right direction
<lowroad> georgy:  only have libvlc
<knaalto> copy*
<_jason> ubotu: tell knaalto about cli
<GTX> Does anyone here have automatix_5.5-2_i386.deb
<ailean> knaalto, cp
<GTX>  which they can upload for me, main site where to download it is down.
<georgy> lowroad : do you install mplayerplugin and w32codecs?
<lowroad> georgy:  where do i get w32codecs?
<lowroad> _jason:  yes, wmv plays in mplayer
<ailean> is automatix_5.5-2_i386.deb very new or what? i only installed that other one yesterday or the day before
<Rambo3> !wiki w32codecs
<GTX> ailean, dont think so :S
<ruudb> How do i automatically  activate wlan0 at startup?
<lowroad> !wiki w32codecs
<_jason> lowroad: are you sure it is the mplayer plugin that is showing up?  check in about:plugins
<GTX> ailean, has your one got nvidia drivers on it etc?
<ailean> GTX, i used that very same thread to download it . . .
<Rambo3> it doesnt work but it should be under restricted
<ailean> GTX, yes
<GTX> ailean, go on then upload ur one :p
<ailean> GTX, sure
<GTX> ta
<lowroad> _jason:  i dont know, but when i goto /opt/firefox/plugins there are a bunch of mplayer plugins there
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<dan> _jason: still dont get how to do the scripts
<GTX> cant beleve I updated to dagger and my hole system dies
<georgy> lowroad: if mplayer read .wmv then you have the codec, be sure you have mplayerplugin
<_jason> lowroad: put 'about:plugins' in your address bar
<GTX> ailean, my hd firewall wont let you connect
<ailean> argh
<GTX> ailean, you got webspace you can upload to?
<ailean> umm
<_jason> dan: did I send you the wiki link?
<dan> _jason: yeah but i dont know what to do
<lowroad> _jason ah.... it's using the vlc plugin
<ailean> GTX, i'll email it to you. send me your addy
<_jason> dan: are you mounting windows drives or other linux drives?
<oneseventeen> wastrel, ailean: installed Firefox 1.5 and all seems to be well so far!
<lowroad> _jason:  how do i make it use the mplayer ones?
<GTX> kk
<ailean> oneseventeen, good man
<_jason> lowroad: delete the vlc stuff in your /opt/firefox/plugins
<Cryptid> IS there ne way i can make my computer power consumtion less while it is idle??????????
<dan> _jason: I just have two Hard Drives i want to be able to access
<_jason> dan: do they hava data on them? have they been formatted?
<thegladiator> is the alpha dapper release close to being stable ?
<Neurosis> w0rd
<Burgwork> thegladiator, not for production, but it is for testing
<dan> _jason: yeah they have data on, the one has Win XP + all my stuff and the other just has linux on it
<geneo93> thegladiator:  pretty much
<GTX> thegladiator, It's no where near stable, I installed it and I had to format my whole system it mucks it up
<bluepixel> thegladiator, lets say "it works"
<YerbaBuena> hello
<YerbaBuena> how i get webadmin
<GTX> bluepixel, hardly :x
<_jason> dan: just follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions, which part is confusing?
<nedschnittt> would anyone be able to handle a question about trouble with the installation process?
<thegladiator> thanks
<clucas> still love some network help
<lowroad> _jason: that did the trick, thanks again I really appreciate it!
<bluepixel> GTX, i got xgl running .. now its more unstable than dapper without xgl extensions.
<dan> _jason: the part about the script
<_jason> dan: more specific
<Keps> i got a question, i installed Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) Flight CD 4 but when the installation finished, and the system booted, i got te loginscreen for ubunut, but i never had the option to create accounts, nor do i know how to login now, can someone help me?
<ruudb> How do automatically startup the wireless network?
<knaalto> to copy all the files and folders in a directory to anoter directory, what should I do? .. when within the source directory so to speak
<wastrel> Keps:  you should have been asked to create an account in the installer (?)  if not boot to the failsafe and use adduser
<Khaaaaan> So banshee crashing when an ipod is plugged in is a known bug right?
<Khaaaaan> Because of old mono packages in Breezy?
<trappist> knaalto: cp -a * .??* /other directory
<Keps> ok, thank you wastrel
<dan> _jason: well on that page it has text in the grey box's, how do i make that into a script?
<trappist> knaalto: or just cp -a . /other/directory to include the top level dir
<_jason> dan: you put those commands in a terminal (see the top part of the page)
<Neurosis> wow lots of energy comming from my screen
<kozhy> x-D
<blekos> hello again,
<blekos> dapper drake, hangs a bit :!
<blekos> anyidead why the login window app doesnt work?
<dan> _jason: sorry to sound stupid but how do i put them in a terminal?
<georgy> dan: select it, then click middle button
<geneo93> dan copy and paste
<luca__> hello
<_jason> dan: did you open a terminal?
<dan> i dont know how to
<_jason> dan: and you aren't stupid, it's just new
<idefix_> I want to be the best linuxcontributor in the world!
<_jason> dan: applications > accessories > terminal
<idefix_> or type applications:accessories:terminal in the address bar?
<georgy> idefix_: good luck ;-)
<luca__> sorry guys there is anyone here that has some experience in firefox issues and got some ime to spare?
<dan> _jason: yeah got that up, now what?
<_jason> dan: now you can type in the commands or just copy and paste them (easy way to opy and paste is to hightlight with your mouse to copy and then jsut middle click to paste)
<Alexi5> gnome has some cool themes
<blekos> just released x-chat 10!!!
<Neurosis> time for me to upgrade then
<Neurosis> lol
<nedschnittt> does anyone have a little time to spare with an installation issue?
<wastrel> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<knaalto> thanx trappist
<[balayhashi] > Hi there , can anyone tell me how do start a specified playlist in rhythmbox from command line?
<blekos> neds tell ur prob and if anyone knows u'll get ur answer...
<georgy> ned: what's the problrm ?
<wes> where are the mapages for scanf, etc?
<trappist> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<asterisk99> How can I rmdir a dir and all its subdirs when there are file still there    "rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty foobar" doesn't work
<fenris> hi
<snorkeltje> I have a minor problem with my wireless network settings.
<nedschnittt> it looks like ths: Setting up libgstreamer0.8-0 (0.811-1ubuntu1 ... Fontconfig error: cannot load default config file
<bubba> nohing
<wes> asterisk: rm -rf foobar
<Cryptid> IS there ne way i can make my computer power consumtion less while it is idle??????????
<bubba> damn touchpad
<dan> _jason: yep, but only one of my Hard Drives came up, the one with win XP + my other stuff came up, but not the one running linux
<Anpheus> I have a huge problem with my wireless network settings, anyone remember me from last night?
<snorkeltje> I want to activate wlan0 from startup. I cant get it work. help
<Khaaaaan> welcome to the world of Linx wireless fun
<_jason> dan: okay, I'll walk you through the linux one now.  Do you know what is it called in /dev?
<Khaaaaan> I am trying to get mine working as well...
<Neurosis> heeh tahts what i got
<Anpheus> Here's the thing, supposedly Ubuntu has native support for rt2500-based wireless B/G PCI cards.
<Khaaaaan> Yea it isn't going well
<wes> snorkeltje: add "auto wlan0"  to /etc/network/interfaces
<asterisk99> wes: mucho gracias, amigo
<Anpheus> So far so good?
<Anpheus> Well, ra0 comes up.
<ona9> what's the name of the java jre package?
<Anpheus> And then does nothing.
<akant> I have a file somewhere which is grown to a level to fill my HD (one large padtition) what command do I use from teh command line to find this file?
<Anpheus> Mmk?
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell ona9 about java
<wes> i can't find the manpage for scanf
<snorkeltje> Ah. I tought it was but i dont dare to do it. Thanks i will try right now.
<VR^> how do i go up one directory in the terminal? ;\
<wastrel> wes:  install manpages-dev
<trappist> VR^: cd ..
<dan> _jason: no sorry i dont
<Anpheus> I've got a sneaking suspicion none of you care.
<VR^> ah, i was trying cd..
<VR^> thanks trappist
<_jason> dan: sudo fdisk -l, will list your drives
<wes> wastrel: thanks why aren't they suggested by libc :(
<Khaaaaan> I keep getting GNOME GUI ERROS
<Khaaaaan> I think the banshee crash did it
<hollowman8904> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file?
<wastrel> wes:  no idea :] 
<akant> I think I found the file, its a 51gig file! so I rm'd it but the space does not come back
<akant> :(
<akant> ?
<snorkeltje> I have done so. Is it possible to restart the network without rebooting?
<wastrel> hollowman8904:  first check if what you're installing is in the repository
<dan> _jason: yeah done that
<trappist> wes: if you think they should be, please submit a bug report/feature request
<hollowman8904> wastrel, its not
<Angel_Dex> Hi Hi What text editor can somone recomend for me?
<georgy> holoow: first  tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<hollowman8904> wastrel, do you mean synapatic?
<Anpheus> Guys, I'm going to be blunt.
<Anpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<iBalo> !synaptics
<ubotu> iBalo: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> hollowman8904:  yeah
<Anpheus> That page is wrong.
<snorkeltje> gedit
<hollowman8904> wastrel, its not there
<_jason> dan: and can you tell me now which one is your linux drive? /dev/hd??
<Anpheus> Here, let me tell you again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo <- That is wrong.
<trappist> Anpheus: so click the 'edit' button and make it right
<iBalo> !msg ubotu touchpad
<wastrel> hollowman8904:  did you enable universe & multiverse repos?
<ubotu> iBalo: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bubba> ing
<georgy> hollow: then read the README or INSTALL file
<Anpheus> Trappist, great idea. I can't get my rt2500-based card to work.
<hollowman8904> wastrel, nope.. how?
<bubba> im so pissed, i forgot whta i was typing
<dan> _jason: /dev/sdb6           29285       30401     8972271    b  W95 FAT32
<Anpheus> So the only page that tells me anything useful about rt2500 is wrong.
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell hollowman8904 about universe
<wastrel> hollowman8904:  the bot /msg'd you a link
<kcul> ubuntu, any good for desktop use?
<_jason> dan: can you put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'mount' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Anpheus> Not if you use a wireless card.
<wastrel> kcul:  yes
<kcul> is that for me Anpheus?
<Anpheus> Yes.
<kcul> i aint got wireless card, but i use wireless router though
<kcul> so what you think
<geneo93> kcul: if your just starting out i recommend kubuntu
<wastrel> kcul:  you can try a livecd if you want to see what it's like without installing
<GeorgeAScott> does anybody have 2 monitors with xinerama set up?
<idefix_> _jason nr 19 in the list is wicked
<GeorgeAScott> i can't get both monitors to work at the same time
<kcul> that's what im bout to do
<xsquared> hi everyone
<kcul> live cd
<lanir> hi
<kcul> i already download the iso
<Anpheus> kcel: If you have an external device which is config'd with via ethernet or you don't have any card or usb device that requires driver support, you're good to go.
<kcul> downloaded*
<snorkeltje> How do i restart the network without rebooting
<idefix_> _jason so.. when you get the sound working for your flash movies and you restart your PC it doesn't anymore?!
<idefix_> that'd suck
<lanir> how i can install ms fonts ?
<kcul> i have a NIC
<xsquared> im having a bit of trouble with flash. I can't get flash webpages with sound to work. for example: pandora.com
<pianoboy3333> How can I use ssh to access and start a terminal on a web server?
<_jason> idefix_: read the whole thread! :)
<wastrel> lanir:  the package is called msttcorefonts
<dan> _jason: yep done that, i copied it into that box on the page
<xsquared> anyone know whats wrong?
<Anpheus> kcul: But if you need driver support for any wireless devices that attach via USB or PCI, I think this whole linux thing is overrated.
<_jason> dan: link?
<allanh128> Hello, I was wondering if I could get a little help.  having trouble with lilo and software raid 5 on the Ubuntu Breezy Badger?
<nedschnittt> how do i fix this? (happens during the OS install) Setting up libgstreamer0.8-0 (0.811-1ubuntu1)... Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<dan> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9262
<Anpheus> Does anyone here have any experience with rt2500?
<idefix_> are all the scripts in /etc/inti.d run at startup?
<idefix_> no, that can't be man
<Juhaz> Anpheus, yes
<CarlFK> are the first 10 or so lines that you see when booting (like the kernel mounting hda1 on /root/) saved to a file once the fs is mounted rw?
<Anpheus> Juhaz! You! Use your voodoo magic.
<lanir> wastrel, ackage msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lanir> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lanir> is only available from another source
<trappist> CarlFK: run dmesg
<Anpheus> I'm just kidding.
<hollowman8904> can someone help me configure tightvnc?
<Anpheus> Juhaz, how do I get ra0 to work.
<fenris> hi, is there a way to boot my local root file system from an ubuntu live cd?
<hollowman8904> im getting a fatal error because it could not open the font 'fixed'
<wastrel> lanir:  please odn't paste in here, but it looks like you need to enable the universe  & multiverse repositories.
<trappist> CarlFK: or dmesg | head for the first 10 lines
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell lanir about multiverse
<Anpheus> fenris: You might try captive-ntfs or somesuch.
<_jason> dan: how about the output of 'mount', you can put /etc/fstab too
<trappist> fenris: to boot it?  you mean to mount it?
<nedschnittt> how would I get it from another source?
<CarlFK> trappist: that isnt the same - I am not seeing the "can't mount /root/"
<kcul> and yeah, can i use live cd for everyday use, just like the installed one?
<Anpheus> You might need this page though: http://www.oreillynet.com/sysadmin/blog/2005/01/xp_sp2_breaks_captiventfs_how.html
<Anpheus> kcul: It's not recommended, but you could.
<trappist> CarlFK: look in /var/log/messages then
<CarlFK> trappist: var/log/dmesg seems close "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev md0."
<hollowman8904> can someone help me configure tightvnc?
<hollowman8904> im getting a fatal error because it could not open the font 'fixed'
<kcul> why not?
<Anpheus> Juhaz: You said you had experience with RT2500?
<Juhaz> Anpheus, sorry, it's been so long since I installed I can't quite remember if I had to do anything weird
<Anpheus> kcul: Longer boot times, annoying repeated configuration, etc.
<Juhaz> Anpheus, have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500
<fenris> trappist: i mean to boot my locally installed kernel, or to boot the livecd-kernel and mount my local root filesystem as root filesystem
<CarlFK> trappist: not there either
<kcul> you have to reconfigure every time you restart?
<Anpheus> Juhaz: I see. Yes, I did. That page lies to me.
<kcul> don't say yes
<Anpheus> kcul: You'll have to reconfig some things.
<georgy> kcul : yes
<fenris> trappist: and i dont want to boot the complete livesystem, because it fails to start
<dan> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9263 that what you mean?
<Anpheus> kcul: I mean, liveCDs are made to work most of the time, so you only have to redo what you already did.
<_jason> dan: yes thanks
<Juhaz> Anpheus, lies how?
<Anpheus> Juhaz: the WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500 page says my card should just work.
<Anpheus> Juhaz: It doesn't.
<allanh128> I have a gateway server with 3 80gig sata drives installed.  I ran the Ubuntu installer and setup my raid 5 volumes.  Everything works correctly untill I try to install lilo on md0.  lilo fails with error code 1 and say sit can't find the target.  When I drop to the shell no lilo files are installed anywere.  any suggestions?
<kcul> then i guess ill have to partition like 5GB and install this
<Anpheus> Juhaz: I have the essid set correctly, and am even using DHCP and not bothering with trying to get a static IP.
<dan> _jason: now what?
<_jason> dan: go to /media folder, aren't all of your drives there?  Which one are you missing?
<adub> I have a pdf document and some of the pages are upside down is there a way i can correct this??
<bur[n] er> gimp?
<Exxcaliber> adub, twist your screen?
<_jason> adub: stand on your head?
<Neurosis> rotate the canvas.
<trappist> adub: split the document into its constituent pages, use convert to flip the upsidedown pages, reconstitute the pdf
<tekie> what is the german # for ubuntu?
<adub> a pdf reader that can do this
<wastrel> bur[n] er:  what about it?
<Exxcaliber> tekie, #ubuntu-german ??
<tekie> thx
<wastrel> #ubuntu-de for german
<Exxcaliber> adub, I don't thik there is such a thing for linux
<_jason> adub: I think evince lets you rotate
<dan> _jason: I have got 3 drives out of 4, how do i get to that media folder?
<tekie> wastrel: thx
<_jason> adub: edit > rotate
<adub> I will have to look into getting evince
<bur[n] er> evince is part of ubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> yet another pdf viewer hh
<iBalo> allanh128, quote from http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.3 : If you are using grub instead of LILO, then just start grub and configure it to use the second (or third, or fourth...) disk in the RAID-1 array you want to boot off as its root device and run setup. And that's all.
<_jason> dan: places menu > computer, if they aren't listed there then continue to filesystem > media
<Platanomaduro> I just installed Ubuntu. What do I do now?
<wastrel> i'm actually using adobe reader lately for pdf's
<trappist> evince is just a viewer
<wastrel> Platanomaduro:  what do you want to do?
<Neurosis> lol
<adub> ahhh ghost view does it tooo nice
<allanh128> unfortunately ubuntu install will not allow you to install grub when you choose raid 5.  it removes the option completely.
<Platanomaduro> As in, want it to read my cds and music and videos online.
<NOT_rynofly> hello i need help with disk partiooning
<adub> well maybe just to read it......if i flip it flips the entire page
<dan> _jason: theres one missing - the drive i am using now isnt on there, only the one with Win XP + all my other stuff
<adub> does evince allow for a single page selection
<_jason> dan: the drive you are using now is ``filesystem'' no?
<Khaaaaan> Guys I cannot get my PCMCIA card WLAN to lite up
<NOT_rynofly> hello i have 60 gigs free on my secondary windows narddrive, i want to resize the partion somehow and install ubuntu onto it
<Khaaaaan> Anybody help?
<Neurosis> mine works
<dan> _jason: yeah it is, sorry i thought that wasnt it. thanks for all your help
<Khaaaaan> NDISGTK seems to think everything is kosher...
<_jason> dan: np
<wastrel> Platanomaduro:  you should probably add universe & multiverse repositories, and install multimedia codecs
<NOT_rynofly> hello i have 60 gigs free on my secondary windows narddrive, i want to resize the partion somehow and install ubuntu onto it
<wastrel> ubotu tell Platanomaduro about restrictedformats
<NOT_rynofly> can someone help me witht his
<kcul> so, install or live cd?
<wastrel> kcul:  livecd to try & see if you like, then install. do you not have enough cd blanks?  :] 
<iBalo> Khaaaaan, have you checked in dmesg if there's firmware to upload to the card and if it's done correctly?
<kcul> i do, i have like 50++ cds
<kcul> lol
<dan> _jason: i have one more problem, i cant open a .exe file
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, what do you mean?
<evan_d> How do I purge the configuration files while using --reinstall in apt?  I'd like to completely remove pam and everything related to it then put it back with the default configuration.
<NOT_rynofly> kcul: if you don't want to make your own cds uyou can use shipit for freee
<Rambo3> NOY_rynofly dont repat . only thing that i used for that was partition magic , to resize ntfs
<jjjjjjj> i can't download from my ftp site.  :(
<wastrel> evan_d:  i belive --purge  will do that.  check the man page for apt-get
<evan_d> wastrel: tried apt-get --purge --reinstall install, didn't seem to work
<evan_d> I'll keep poking around the man pages though
<davro> im running breezy on a laptop, with a 19 lcd, are there any applications to configure x.org to span the desktop, or do i have to hand edit the x.org config ?
<jjjjjjj> if followed this guys wiki verbatim.
<bubba> well.. it didnt break my computer :)
<trappist> evan_d: try apt-get remove --purge then apt-get install
<jjjjjjj> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91887&highlight=vsftpd
<LinuxJones> evan_d: apt-get --purge remove packagename
<NOT_rynofly> rambo3: thank you, also how do i set up ubuntu to install to that second drive?
<bubba> sorry... wrong room..
<iBalo> Khaaaaan, 'dmesg' gives you some system information about hardware setup. read what it spits out
<georgy> davro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evan_d> trappist: LinuxJones I don't know if that will work with something as critical as pam
<Mantice> I dont want to go back to windows :)
<Kill_X> hi there
<kcul> i had problem with linux, the mbr stuff
<LinuxJones> evan_d: pam oh sorry I thought you said pan (the news reader)
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, okay one sec
<kcul> i had to delete it coz windows wont boot
<jjjjjjj> My fingers are sore from typing... going back to windows.  ;-/
<Mantice> Whats the program thats coming out that can write NSTF drives
<zukalk> i'm monitoring a file using tail (here, /var/log/apache2/access.log). is there any way to make the console, e.g., beep when tail's output changes, i.e., when the file changes?
<Rambo3> you will be prompted a patition tool to create / <- root for your system . eelect manual patitioning
<Davey> Mantice: Windows Vista? ::evil grin::
<Mantice> :P I was hoping linux
<joosep> how to change gtk+ font size
<dan> _jason: i have one more problem, i cant open a .exe file
<kcul> lol
<NOT_rynofly> Rambo3: yup i remember that from installing ubuntu onto my laptop thx much!
<kcul> .exe is for windows man
<Mantice> Im sure I could write ntsf drives with Knopix
<geneo93> Mantice:  why would you want ntfs if your moving to linux
<kongen> Hey Guys..
<jjjjjjj> hey
<Mantice> because I still use it for games
<Rambo3> np
<NOT_rynofly> mantice: no you can't, but there are live cds that let you
<dan> so how do i insall programmes on linex then?
<Exxcaliebr> I was wondering, whats the console client for msn called?
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan about synaptic
<Mantice> and I want Linux and Windows to share my 250 gb conent drive
<jjjjjjj> gaim is what i use to use msn
<kcul> what is linex?
<Exxcaliebr> jjjjjjj: Thats not for the console
<Exxcaliebr> jjjjjjj: but thx anyways
<wastrel> zukalk:  i believe swatch can do that...
<kcul> bout to download the install version
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, should I put the output into the pastebin??
<kcul> :)
<kcul> wish me luck
<zukalk> wastrel, i'll man that up, thanks ;)
<Exxcaliebr> Isn't there like a pluging for naim or somethign like that??
<acidborg> Exxcaliebr: tmsnc
<hackel_> Is there any archive for older dapper packages?
<wastrel> might have to install it first- it's a perl script :] 
<orbx> what sudo command would i type to install mysql and php?
<geneo93> Exxcaligaim
<iBalo> Khaaaaan, you could, but i can't promise that this yields any hints
<zukalk> wastrel, oh, right. i'll apt-get it
<joosep> in debian xmms menu's font is nice and small, but in ubuntu it looks terrible
<joosep> all non-symmetrical and such
<geneo93> Exxcaliber:  gaim
<wastrel> ubotu tell orbx about mysql
<Mantice> Im sure you can change it
<Khaaaaan> Okay
<joosep> but how, Mantice?
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, it is better than nothing...
<NickGarvey> I SSH into my server, and I am trying to get tethereal to work.  when it captures a packet, it shows the number of packets captured, problem is, when it shows me, it captures another packet, which means the number of packets gets very high very fast, wasting disk space, how can I filter my IP? I have tried "tethereal -w /root/capture.pcap -f not ip host 192.168.2.2" which should do it, but it doesn't seem to work
<Exxcaliebr> geneo93: gaim wont run in a console
<iBalo> joosep, sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch
<Exxcaliebr> acidborg: is tmsnc for a console?
<orbx> wastrel > i don't want lamp, want to install bit by bit.
<joosep> in KDE i had control in KControl
<acidborg> Exxcaliebr: yes
<acidborg> Exxcaliebr: tmsnc - textbased (console) MSN client
<Mantice> I dont see how they can write NTSF drives on a live cd but not on an installed copy
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, okay I posted it
<Angel_Dex> how do i fix my menu?
<Khaaaaan> I think there is some definite hints in there
<wastrel> orbx:  try apt-cache search mysql...  i dunno, not running it :] 
<Exxcaliebr> acidborg: cool :) is it in the universe repository ?
<orbx> wastrel > okay thanks very much.
<iBalo> Khaaaaan, if you don't give the link i can't see it :-)
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, oops!
<acidborg> Exxcaliebr: yes
<Khaaaaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9264    :)
<NightWalker> Hello i am on linux ubuntu but where can i change my language on my keyboard?? please help
<NickGarvey> setxkbmap nameoflayout
<NickGarvey> so if you wanted to use dvorak, setxkbmap dvorak
<NickGarvey> aoeu :)
<Khaaaaan> There is definetly something going on..
<Exxcaliebr> acidborg: thx :) Are you the developer of this client?
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys. How can I tell if 3D accel is enabled for my ATI card?
<acidborg> Exxcaliebr: no
<dan> _jason: so i can only intall stuff thats on that Synapit Package Manager list? so i cant install any stuff i downloaded off the net?
<wastrel> La_PaRCa:  glxinfo | grep direct
<Mantice> Mantice /cry
<La_PaRCa> wastrel, what am I supposed to see?
<moonunit> when you apt-get install something, what is the defult directory?
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, any thoughts??/
<wastrel> La_PaRCa:  if yes,   direct rendering: Yes
<La_PaRCa> firect rendering yes?
<La_PaRCa> if no?
<georgy> Laparca: or glxgears
<wastrel> yeah :] 
<Mantice> Can Windows read vfat?
<Kyral> Mantice: yes
<iBalo> Khaaaaan, this looks messy .-(
<wastrel> La_PaRCa:  at a guess,  direct rendering: no     i can't test of course :] 
<moonunit> Mantice, vfat like, is a windows format
<NickGarvey> yeah
<Exxcaliebr> acidborg: I don't see it..
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, I know.... is all that related to the PCMCIA card??
<xsquared> what is the best wireless card to get?
<_jason> dan: there are thousands of programs in synaptic.  Getting it from a trusted repository means you will know it will work and don't have to worry about viruses and such.  There is always the chance you need something else outside of the repos and in that case you could use an ubuntu .deb if it is provided or you can always compile form source.  THere are universe and multiverse repos which you should enable to get more programs
<xsquared> for linux
<Mantice> But Linux can read vfat probply right
<NightWalker> _jason > where can i change my language on my keyboard?? please help
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan about repos
<acidborg> i'm using dapper,maybe it isn't available in Breezy
<Mantice> read / write ?
<_jason> NightWalker: system prefs > keyboard?
<tallmf> hey all-how do I change the directory prompt in the terminakl
<tallmf> ?
<NightWalker> I am finish to change on icelandic there but dont work
<tallmf> like if I want to work with a file that on the desktop
<haroldje> cd /dirname/dirname
<joosep> gtk-theme-switch has no effect on xmms menus
<haroldje> oh oops misread that
<NickGarvey> NightWalker: I did tell you..
<iBalo> No, you've got harddisk trouble, too... I can't advice you anything serious. Try to google wizh the brandname of your card + ubuntu, or linux. This is beyond my scope
<Exxcaliber|Txt> Whats the package name for tmsnc ??
<_jason> ubotu: tell tallmf about cli
<NickGarvey> !setxkbmap
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> !info setxkbmap
<wastrel> NightWalker:  did you try system->preferences->keyboard ?
<NickGarvey> !loadkeys
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CarlFK> what file defines how 2 devices are raided together (raid 0 or 1)
<NickGarvey> geez
<NightWalker> Wastel yes
<kcul> ey, if you have a tattoo, can you still transfer your blood to other people?
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, anything?
<iBalo> No, you've got harddisk trouble, too... I can't advice you anything serious. Try to google wizh the brandname of your card + ubuntu, or linux. This is beyond my scope
<wastrel> kcul:  ask the red cross :] 
<kcul> lol
<kcul> im just saying
<dan> _jason: so i cant install any microsoft products like MSN, and can i play .mp3 as they are microsoft to?
<_jason> kcul: depends on how you got the tattoo iirc and you still have to wait like a year
<geneo93> kcul:  depends on how new it is
<pianoboy3333> how do I get rid of xubuntu-desktop and all that came with it?
<TylerWalts> Why would you want to install MSN?
<kcul> ic
<bluefoxicy> damnit.
<dan> because i use msn all the time
<bluefoxicy> there's no way to add another user ID to my key  :(
<wastrel> dan:  msn messenger is supported in gaim or amsn
<TylerWalts> But why??? as a browser?
<kcul> then why use linux dan?
<trappist> pianoboy3333: use debfoster
<georgy> dan : install amsn
<Nur> hello?
<_jason> dan: mp3 aren't microsoft, yes you can play them
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan about mp3
<pianoboy3333> trappist?
<haroldje> dan: get Amsn ?
<pianoboy3333> trappist: what is that?
<TylerWalts> to play mp3's on ubuntu, try mplayer
<TylerWalts> something like 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<reikon_> or beep media player or xmms or any other media player
<Khaaaaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9264
<pianoboy3333> TylerWalts: whats wrong with totem?
<iBalo> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<georgy> to play mp3 try xmms, gstreamer + plugins
<TylerWalts> pianoboy3333, nothing I suppose - I havn't tried it
<rhythminmind> anyone know why i would get a ( can't phase X color ) all of a sudden if i try to run conky?
<reikon_> how do i force unmount a usb device?
<Mantice> Rythem box is better than totem lol
<orbx> VLC plays mp3
<TylerWalts> pianoboy3333, what do you like about it?
<Khaaaaan> Man this is bad news isn't it iBalo :(
<georgy> reikon : man umount
<pianoboy3333> TylerWalts: I don't know what the original totem looked like, I use totem-xine
<Mantice> Thanks Walts on Mplayers website there was all this CVS crap
<moonunit> so i may have scored a p2 to use as a fileserver
<reikon_> georgy, i umounted it so it's gone in /dev, but it still shows up in /proc/scsi/scsi
<TylerWalts> Mantice, it might not work exactly as I typed, to make sure you get the right mplayer, first do a 'sudo dpkg -S mplayer' and it will list a few
<reikon_> georgy, and i can't mount any other USB devices.
<iBalo> Khaaaaan, i'm sorry for you. But it's better to not ruin the system more than it is already by diletantic attempts to fix something I#m not capable of...
<Khaaaaan> iBalo, man, so are you saying my system is hosed???
<NightWalker> wastrel yes i am finish to go  system->preferences->keyboard but dont work
<iBalo> No, i just read the log... read it yourself , everything is in there
<jjjjjjj> what is the equivalent to IE F4 in firefox.  (F4 goes to the address bar in IE)
<georgy> reikon : try umount -f /dev/sdx with x is you key
<wastrel> NightWalker:  sorry i don't know what else to do
<NightWalker> _jason do you know the problem ??
<_jason> NightWalker: no, sorry
<Khaaaaan> Can someone desipher this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9264
<_jason> NightWalker: maybe you can try the language channel for what you are changing it to?  They probably have more experience
<dan> TylerWalts: and where do i get mplayer from?
<geneo93> NightWalker:  restart desktop
<gus> im having this problem when runing quake2
<gus> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<NightWalker> But _jason can i change in terminal}
<NightWalker> ?
<NickGarvey> how can I filter all traffic in and out of 192.168.2.2 on tethereal, I am using "tethereal -w /root/capture.pcap -f not dst host 192.168.2.2 and not src host 192.168.2.2" but it is not working
<gus> any ideas ?
<Drac|Laptop> I just installed Dapper from CD after failing to have a successful upgrade on this Laptop. Anyway, when I upgraded, I installed X-Chat after it was removed... I hadn't commented out my Breezy repositories, so it must have been the Breezy package, since Dapper doesn't include it yet (It had better in the future - I hate xchat-gnome). I'd like to know if people recommend temporarily adding a Breezy repository to get X-Chat.
<gus> btw hi :D
<Drac|Laptop> Whoa... that must have cut off.
<jjjjjjj> nightwalker you try to reboot??
<NightWalker> geneo93 how can i restart desktop do you mine all computer
<NightWalker> I am finsih 1000 times
<Psykus> ugh, cups is still freaking out and freezing up my system
<bearrr> I could not ssh to my shell from the ubuntu console. What's up with that?
<Psykus> is there no way to just uninstall it?
<Drac|Laptop> bearrr: Is ssh installed?
<joosep> Why gtk-theme-switch only works in the "preview", when closing nothing is modified?
<Fujitsu> What error was given, bearrr?
<bearrr> The password failed.
<geneo93> NightWalker:  ctrl alt backspace
<Drac|Laptop> bearrr: That's not software related.
<xsquared> what is the best WiFi card to buy for ubuntu?
<bearrr> Drac|Laptop: What is it then? I am connected now, through windows, and I know my password.
<Drac|Laptop> bearrr: ...I have no idea.
<Drac|Laptop> bearrr: Bad router? :P
<Drac|Laptop> Did somebody see my dapperish question?
<Fujitsu> Which question, Drac|Laptop?
<geneo93> Drac|Laptop:  maybe breezy backports
<bearrr> Well I wont install Ubuntu if i can't connect to my shell.. :/
<NickGarvey> I use ubuntu for my sshd
<bluepixel> bearrr, why shouldn't you be able to connect to a terminal?
<Fujitsu> bearrr, you are obviously using the wrong username/password!
<NickGarvey> ssh 127.0.0.1 worked fine for me too bearrr
<bearrr> Fujitsu: I used the same as I use now (in PuTTY).
<kcul> ok, i currently have Windows, will it mess up windows if i install ubuntu, coz i want to do dual booting jank
<Fujitsu> Are you using the right username on the Ubuntu box, bearrr?
<joosep> How to change gtk+ 1.x themes? Gtk-theme-switch doesn't work
<bearrr> Fujitsu: I specified a custom with "ssh -l ..."
<NickGarvey> kcul: not if you do it right
<kcul> aight
<Exxcaliber|Txt> exit
<NickGarvey> kcul: if you are unsure I would talk to someone in your linux users group
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Fujitsu> bearrr, try ssh username@server.domain...
<iBalo> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<NickGarvey> !ethereal
<ubotu> NickGarvey: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluepixel> kcul, you have to setup your bootmanager (grub) correct.
<NickGarvey> (slap)
<Psykus> anyone know how i can remove cups without removing other parts of ubuntu? when I tried to remove it, it said it was going to remove gnome and ubuntu-desktop and everything? i want to remove it since it's been giving me problems, crashing my system
<Mantice> Whats a good Ubuntu Download manager
<Zeike> Alright simple q for you guys, liblame0 is not available where articles on the net say it should be. WHere is it?
<Fujitsu> Psykus, you haven't by any chance got UIM installed, have you?
<bluepixel> Psykus, this is the drawback of a binary-distribution
<Psykus> geneo93 should know, he helped me figure out what was causing the problem
<Psykus> UIM?
<bluepixel> Psykus, you might try using apt-get remove --no-upgrade cups
<Mantice> How to I make programs start up with Ubuntu
<biovore> Mantice: like a gui program?
<Mantice> Yeah
<biovore> Mantice: on kde?
<bluepixel> Psykus, ah sry i tell crap
<Mantice> Its called Gaim
<NightWalker> It dosint work >(
<_jason> Mantice: d4x, gwget
<yanis> hello
<Psykus> bluepixel, why's that?
<Mantice> Im kinda noob so whats the termal command
<yanis> I use nfs, when I try to mount a remote hdd I get: mount: server:/home/server/wd failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<_jason> Mantice: search for them in synaptic
<biovore> Mantice: on Kde you just copy a luncher (icon) into your ~/.kde/autostart I think
<NightWalker> Can i change my keyboard language with command in terminal??
<NickGarvey> yes night
<Mantice> i know gwget is some console download
<Mantice> ok
<_jason> Mantice: that's wget
<NickGarvey> setxkbmap nameoflayout
<Angel_Dex> I have a minor yet majorly anoying problem if i put int he command firefox %u it starts firefox with a diffent homepage very windows Malware like why is this?
<dan> i am having no luck in playing a mp3, any help?
<nedschnittt> hey yanis, perhaps you have to do that while you're root (just a thought, but don't take me too seriously...i'm a bit of a noob myself)
<Zeike> dan: you need gstreamer0.8-mad package
<_jason> Mantice: gwget is nice and simple, d4x has tons of functions.  As for your startup question: system > prefs > sessions > startup
<Mantice> Thanks Im downloading it now
<NightWalker> NickGarvey What command }
<NickGarvey> setxkbmap nameoflayout
<nedschnittt> btw, you wouldn't happen to be from lv, would ya?
<NightWalker> Is this> setxkbmap nameoflayout the command}
<NightWalker> ??
<dan> Zeike: i done that
<NickGarvey> yes
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, if you put firefox in where?
<NightWalker> But if i want to have icelandic
<NightWalker> how is the command then
<Mantice> Where do installed programs go in linux
<joanverde> how am I able to write anything I like to a disk that is read only?
<ompaul> Mantice, several places /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin
<Angel_Dex> ompaul i edited my preferd applications to firefox %u what i thought your supose to and it opens like that SAME if i use the quickluanch in xfce4
<Zeike> dan: What happens when you try to play it?
<BraveHeart52> remount it rw in fstab as root
<ompaul> Mantice, type which AppName and that location will be seen by you as long as it is on your path
<NightWalker> NickGarvey But if i want to have icelandic how is the command then??
<joanverde> BraveHeart52: how do I mount it rw
<NickGarvey> one second NightWalker I will check
<NightWalker> I found it
<joanverde> BraveHeart52: is the sudo command enough for being "root"?
<Mantice> Gaim
<NightWalker> NickGarvey, Thc
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, what do you want it to open with?
<bearrr> Fujitsu: It worked! Thanks!
<NightWalker> thx
<NickGarvey> setxkbmap is
<NickGarvey> that should do it
<Angel_Dex> ompaul Google but if i set my preferds to %u nomatter what link i click in a program like gaim it opens up with arizona university
<_jason> Angel_Dex: try %s, that's what mine says
<Mantice> Does this sound good guys ? /usr/bin/gaim
<_jason> Mantice: for?
<Mantice> booting gaim on boot
<Zoroaster> I have apache installed, but when I browse to my loopback address I get "connection refused", it's like when your own wife refuses you, it's against nature
<jjjjjjj> It's amazing what reading the man can do. [ download_enable
<jjjjjjj>     If set to NO, all download requests will give permission denied.
<jjjjjjj>     Default: YES ]   i did not have that option in my conf.
<bearrr> Is there anyway to invert the terminal colors?
<Angel_Dex> _jason ompaul with just firefox in it everything opens up fine but i really wana know how this arizona thing got in here
<joanverde> How can I change the permissions for a whole folder/disk with subfolders? I tried chmod but it doesn't seem to work.
<geneo93> NightWalker:  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77092.html
<_jason> Angel_Dex: put %u in google and you will get your answer
<Angel_Dex> kk
<Rambo3> bearrr use etherm or atherm
<iBalo> NightWalker, 'sudo apt-get install language-support-is' first of oall
<sinaduel> I have a problem with my internet browser, I can download files at 260+ Kb/s but my internet is slow
<ompaul> Angel_Dex, so what you do is this>> Edit - Preferences << from the menu in FF and then you type http://www.whatEverYouWant.com in that top box where .com is any TLD
<Angel_Dex> _jason Ho Hum! it never did this befor tho
<dan> Zeike: nothing - what player should ibe using?
<speyer> hats the package name of those  tools  Devices,Ping, Netstat,Traceroute, Port Scan, Lookup, Finge in one ?
<BraveHeart52> PROBLEM: hey, I had ubuntu installed on my p3 compaq pos and switched over to a slightly higher amd motherboard. The switch was fine because all the riser hardware was transfered over to the new, except for the audio which on both boards are onboard and different chipsets.
<BraveHeart52> The new hardware is recognized in device manager, volume control, and individual applications but the sound does not play. Yes, the speakers are on :)
<BraveHeart52> Anybody know what I could do about his?
<Alexi5> all hail ubuntu
<Mantice> Where is dx4 go once its installed in Synaptic Package mangger
<Rambo3> dpkg-reconfigure locales if its non xserver
<Alexi5> the true way to linux salvation
<Alexi5> repent
<jjjjjjj> ah crap...still cant d/l from ftp using internet explorer
<_jason> Angel_Dex: did you try with %s?
<joanverde> is the sudo command enough for being "root"?
<ompaul> jjjjjjj, language?
<Angel_Dex> _jason no ill try now
<georgy> joanverde : yes
<joanverde> how am I able to write anything I like to a disk that is read only?
<ompaul> !tell joanverde about rootsudo
<joanverde> georgy: thx
<Angel_Dex> _jason that works
<speyer> what the name of the network tolls package ? apt-get install what ?
<ompaul> joanverde, read the page that ubotu sent you
<speyer> *tools
<Rambo3> eterm or aterm *
<georgy> eterm, of course
<Zeike> dan: ryhtmbox worked for me. amarok is very nice also
<Zeike> dan: Does the gnome sound work?
<BraveHeart52> Zeike, you talking to me?
<Zeike> BraveHeart52, nope.
<nedschnittt> while trying to install Breezy Badger, the progress bar stops at 63%.  When I press alt+f4 (i think)  I come to the cli and it says "Setting up libgstreamer 0.8-0 (0.811-1ubuntu1)... Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file"  could anyone give me a hand?
<idefix_> _jason my sound doesn't work yet
<georgy> ned: i think you have a bad cd
<Mantice> My Synaptic manger keeps screwing up
<ailean> nedschnittt, did you do a checksum on your media?
<_jason> idefix_: wasn't it working before?
<nedschnittt> that md5 deal?
<ailean> nedschnittt, yep
<Rambo3> nedschnittt that shouldent stop installation , i allways get that error
<Organs> ...who wants to help me install ubuntu and NOT rape my MBR?  (Grub questions will ensue, obviously)
<nedschnittt> ailean: yes
<geneo93> nedschnittt:  maybe the cd is bad and cant be read
<ailean> Rambo3, but it depends on which part is bad :)
<nedschnittt> it is past the cd portin
<nedschnittt> portion
<nedschnittt> the cd is ejected when this is going on
<Mantice> dw
<BushidoScare> got question
<dan> Zeike: is there anyway you could access my PC and do it for me?
<roaet> The grub install is not working on my ubuntu installation.
<ailean> nedschnittt, aye, but it can (and is) still using those files
<roaet> I believe it is installing to the wrong /dev/hd
<nedschnittt> oic
<jonnings> Why cant i access my winXP partition (fat32). It says that status is "inaccessible" and it shows an enable buttun, but it doesnt seem to do anything. Also the filesystem for this partition is called vfat, why?
<roaet> is it possible if I can configure it manually?
<BushidoScare> i'm installing ubuntu but i got msg "kernel panic - not syncing: attemted to kill init!"
<nedschnittt> well, I'm using the liveDVD right now
<ailean> jonnings, if you do a search on google there are a million pages that will explain how to set that up
<wes> why can't my linker find "sqrt"
<jonnings> sry
<roaet> -lm
<ailean> jonnings, don't say sorry
<roaet> you need to link the math library
<roaet> wes.
<nedschnittt> so, perhaps I should start it again?
<BushidoScare> BushidoScare]  i'm installing ubuntu but i got msg "kernel panic - not syncing: attemted to kill init!"
<ailean> jonnings, it's a very common request, that's all
<roaet> gcc .. .. -lm
<iBalo> BushidoScare, your boot parameters or the /etc/fstab entry for the / partition are wrong
<BushidoScare> hmm how do i correct them?
<wes> roaet: ty, "pow" works though :|
<BraveHeart52> hehe, got the sound to work, wrong plug....the color codings aren't always the same (green & blue switch. WHY?!)
<Mantice> whats the package name for mplayer?
<roaet> you should have -lm anyway
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mantice about mplayer
<BushidoScare> iBaloPM
<Rambo3> you can edit bootparameters in grub menu with e
<BushidoScare> nm PM doens't work
<iBalo> BushidoScare, did you shift around partitions?
<BushidoScare> but how do i correct it?
<joanverde> ompaul: read the page, but I can't still understand how the mount a disc in rw mode. Even as root I can't change permissions or owners right now. Could i tbe because it's a read-only?
<BushidoScare> its orrigignally al windows partition
<BushidoScare> there is data writtin on it
<Fredde> How do I add mp3 support in banshee
* roaet is having troubles getting the ubuntu install to make a working grub.conf how can I change this?
<BushidoScare> iBalo could you tell me how i can correct it?
<Mantice> Is there a name for the Package mgr ? for mplayer
<iBalo> BushidoScare, did you shift around partitions?
<BushidoScare> no
<BushidoScare> i did a format few days ago
<BushidoScare> so i made new partition
<BushidoScare> ntffs
<BushidoScare> ntfs*
<BushidoScare> but the hd is devided in 2 partitions
<iBalo> BushidoScare, are you in Linux now?
<Mantice> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-k6
<Platanomaduro> Ubuntu isnt reading my speakers. WHat should I do?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mantice about multiverse
<Fredde> problem: fixed
<Rambo3> roaet whats the error
<BushidoScare> no i have 2 pc's
<BushidoScare> so i'm not in linux now
<joanverde> I can't understand how the mount a disc in rw mode. Even as root I can't change permissions or owners right now. Could it be because it's a read-only?
<roaet> The lack of grub ever giving prompt.
<BushidoScare> but ican format the drive in the pc where i'm trying to install linux with an external device
<roaet> I believe ubuntu is putting grub on my hd0, my first ide drive, even though I'm installing and booting off of an sata drive.
<Rambo3> grub-install /dev/hda or grub in terminal
<Platanomaduro> Ubuntu doesnt detect my speakers does anyone know what I should do?
<klonner> someone can helpme with direct rendering (Ati x300)???
<roaet> How do I get to a terminal if my computer boots to windows?
<iBalo> BushidoScare, you'd need access to data on the linux system. this usn't possible from win or another pc. get a Live-CD or rescue-system (http://www.insert.cd e.g.)  first and boot into linux on the borked system
<gnomefreak> roaet: windows has the cdm command but this isnt the place for windows questions
<Psykus> what is "ubuntu-desktop" exactly?
<BushidoScare> there is no Os installed on the pc
<dsas> joanverde: what is in your /etc/fstab ?
<Psykus> the package I mean
<roaet> ...
<dsas> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<roaet> That was completely out of context gnomefreak
<roaet> Let me ask this again.
<joanverde> dsas: can't see any fstab in etc
<joanverde> the discs are mounted in /media/
<liquidboy> how do i mount usb key drives in windowmaker (ubuntu 5.10) ? i can load gnome-volume-manager, but it wont load on start up, is there a better way?
<gnomefreak> roaet: to get a linux terminal if the pc only boots to windows you would need the live cd
<Fredde> I got the mp3 problem again
<roaet> I'm installing ubuntu on a computer with XP, two IDEs and an SATA drive. I believe the ubuntu install is installing GRUB on the MBR of my IDE drive, and not my SATA drive. How can I remedy this?
<Zoroaster> There is a service(s) that was running on my computer, I saw it under "services settings" called sysklogd and klogd, do these literally record all of my activity, and where can my activity be viewed?
<Angel_Dex> stupid thing
<Fredde> I followed the banshee faq and it didn't work either
<gnomefreak> roaet: it will ask you where you want to put grub
<dsas> joanverde: there should be a file in /etc/ called fstab which controls how disks are mounted
<klonner> plz someone can helpme with direct rendering (Ati x300)???
<roaet> grub-install ?>
<roaet> I'm in rescue mode currently of the ubuntu install CD.
<gnomefreak> roaet: ^^^
<joanverde> dsas: ok, a file, not a directory
<dsas> joanverde: that's right.
<Angel_Dex> I installed Xterm and Rxvt and eterm (eterm no work) and xterm doesnt prompt me for a password when i sudo why so?
<joanverde> dsas: ok, got it - what should i look for?
<roaet> ...
<dsas> joanverde: look for a line which matches your disks mount point in /media
<joanverde> dsas: ok, got it
<gnomefreak> roaet: did you install ubuntu already or are you in the recovery mode of the install cd and what are you trying to do from there?
<Platanomaduro> I get the error message " No volume control devices found" when I try to play music or something. My speakers are not working. Would anyone know the problem?
<joanverde> dsas: except for one external drive that is mac-formatted
<Mantice> Jason
<georgy> Angel : maybe because you use sudo before in xterm, and xterm remember it
<Mantice> I did that nothing happend
<Mantice> It still says the same thing
<iBalo> Zoroaster, no need to get paranoid.. sys(tem)logd(aemon) and K(ernel)logd(aemon) are for logging technical stuff... nObody will look over your shoulder :-) Linux is not windows, you know!
<roaet> I am trying to run grub or grub-install from the rescue mode of the install CD. I have already installed ubuntu on this computer.
<_jason> Mantice: put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<joanverde> dsas: could I make a line for that one?
<dsas> joanverde: what kind of filesystem are you trying to mount?
<BushidoScare> iBalo hmm live cd is loading
<idefix_> _jason you are cool
<roaet> I am assuming this wont work in the rescue CD and I'll probably just put on the live cd, like you said.
<dsas> joanverde: Sure, but I don't know what options you need for macos
<Platanomaduro> would anyone know the problem
<dan> after trying to install "sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad" i get dan@Home:~$ sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<dan> Reading package lists... Done
<dan> Building dependency tree... Done
<dan> Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dan> is only available from another source
<dan> E: Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate
<dan> dan@Home:~$   cd ~/Desktop
<dan> dan@Home:~/Desktop$   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<iBalo> !paste
<dsas> !tell dan about pastebin
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dan> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<dan>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<dan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gnomefreak> roaet: even with resuce mode you need to go through install for the most part its not just a terminal
<dan>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> dan dont paste
<Zoroaster> iBalo, ok, thanks, it;s just I'm new to Linux relatively
<BushidoScare> iBalo i get the same msg with the live cd :x
<joanverde> dsas: It's already mounted, it's something like htf+
<roaet> I see
<roaet> So go through the installation?
<joanverde> dsas: but I need to mount as a read drive
<dan> well sorry, but can you help me?
<roaet> Wait, that's what I did.
<roaet> it gave me ash.
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9266
<roaet> I'm begining to think we're on different pages.
<dsas> joanverde: ok, what are the options listed in the 4th coloumn
<roaet> I've already installed ubuntu, or went through the installation procedure.
<joanverde> dsas: but I need to mount as a write drive I mean
<Jormundgand> Does anyone know why when I start up X-Chat gnome-power-manager, gnome-volume-manager and update-notifier all crash?
<roaet> But grub is not working at all. I just want to install grub on the correct MBR.
<Jormundgand> (I'm using Dapper, he added hastily.)
<gnomefreak> roaet: and than put the install cd back in going into recovery mode? or are you in recovery mode without cd?
<dan> I get this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9267 can anyone help?
<roaet> I was in recovery mode...
<dsas> Jormundgand: sounds like a dbus bug, have you just installed updates?
<roaet> That's what i've been talking about.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roaet about grub
<_jason> Mantice: pay close attention to the part in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto about adding multiverse
<gnomefreak> roaet: read what ubotu sent you
<Jormundgand> dsas: yes.
<roaet> gnomefreak, I thank you for your assistance.
<Kill_X> Jormundgand: strange, ma system doesn't experience such problems :o
<joanverde> dsas: this one I don't have in fstab, bit maybe it could be added by my diskmounter script if I restart, I didn't keep this external drive on on start
* roaet grumbles.
<Jormundgand> I have a feeling I might need to restart.
<BushidoScare> ?
<iBalo> Jormundgand, it's because dapper is alpha, and still a building site :-) join 'ubuntu+1 for dapper-talk
<joanverde> dsas: ro and rw is listed for my other drives
<iBalo> #ubuntu+1 that is
<Jormundgand> iBalo: will do.
<dsas> Jormundgand: you should restart after installing dbus
* dsas never knew about that channel
<Jormundgand> dsas: righto, I'll do that now.
<liquidboy> when i want to mount usb devices in windowmaker, do i have to use the command line?
<Mantice> I have ticked all the repositrys though
<Mantice> and I still get E: Couldn't find package mplayer-amd64
<dsas> joanverde: you should not have ro there if you want to write on it.
<georgy> liquidboy : you can install wmmount and config it
<joanverde> dsas_ could I make a new line for my sdb device?
<joanverde> dsas: could I make a new line for my sdb device?
<dsas> joanverde: sure
<roaet> I'm still not sure if we're on the same page of my problems.
<joanverde> dsas: with rw in it then? when will it start to work, do I have to log out or anything?
<Mantice> I just ticked this one from my country :/
<_jason> Mantice: ``To enable the Multiverse repository, for each of the Community Maintained (Universe) entries click on the entry, click Edit, then change the entry for Sections from 'universe' to 'universe multiverse'. Click OK to save your settings.'' <--you missed that
<Pablo> anyone know how to make a cf bootable... I get all the files on it but it doesnt boot
<roaet> Honestly, I have no issues with the grub.conf. I just need to get the ubuntu install to realize that it's putting grub on the wrong device.
<biovore> Pablo: you hardware must suport booting from cf
<we2by> is there any programming language like VB for linux?
<Pablo> biovore, it does
<bliss> hello all
<biovore> we2by: perl, python, ruby
<dsas> joanverde: once you've wrote the file open a terminal and type 'sudo mount -a'
<Tene> we2by, VB.NET? (via mono) if you like the VB syntax
<we2by> probably something like realbasic
<we2by> but realbasic is not free
<Angel_Dex> I installed Xterm and Rxvt and eterm (eterm no work) and xterm doesnt prompt me for a password when i sudo why so?
<orange_> what is cf
<Pablo> compact flash
<joanverde> dsas: just sudo mount -a?
<roaet> All of these links ubotu gave me have absolutely nothing to do with my problem.
<bliss> a quick question about the host command   ---how to isssue the command to find out about host.deny/allow rules
<dsas> joanverde: yep
<joanverde> dsas: so, this is my new line /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 hfsplus rw, user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<joanverde> dsas: now I'll just save and exe the command
<dsas> joanverde: that sounds like it should be correct, however I'm not 100% on that.
<dsas> joanverde: first you need to create the /media/sdb1 directory
<Mantice> ok i did that but now i get
<Mantice>  mplayer-amd64: Depends: slang1 (> 1.4.9dbs-4) but it is not installable
<Mantice> E: Broken packages
<Willy> hi
<muleaga> hi..
<joanverde> dsas: done, but got message: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<joanverde>        missing codepage or other error
<muleaga> any ethernet gurus out there :)
<joanverde> dsas: could it be wrong fstype
<muleaga> ?
<_jason> Mantice: are you using breezy?
<orange_> i want  to install mplayer but there are package conflict ,what shall i do
<dsas> joanverde: yeah, did you say your other hfs formmatted drives are listed as hfsplus ?
<_jason> orange_: what packages conflict?  how are you installing mplayer (what command)?
<Mantice> yeah
<pilgrim> I installed windows after ubuntu and now I can't boot into ubuntu. What do I do.
<C-O-L-T> how to be root in terminal?
<orange_> just use synaptic
<dyrne> pilgrim: do you have a livecd?
<Mantice>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-amd64
<georgy> Colt : just type sudo then your command
<Mantice> or using the GUI it says same thing
<joanverde> dsas: huh? hiw could I say that?
<Angel_Dex> I installed Xterm and Rxvt and eterm (eterm no work) and rxvt doesnt prompt me for a password when i sudo why so?
<pilgrim> dyrne, no just installation cd.
<joanverde> dsas: I only have one
<dsas> joanverde: sorry, I thought you said that earlier...
<Angel_Dex> >< anyone?
<_jason> Mantice: can you psot what your new /etc/apt/sources.list looks like now?
<pilgrim> dyrne, no I just got installation cd
<dsas> joanverde: you could try it again but list the fstype just as "hfs"
<joanverde> dsas: I'll do that
<orange_> _jason, can you help me
<dyrne> pilgrim: youll probably want to burn either knoppix or ubuntu livecd although you can reinstall grub from floppy
<muleaga> hi.. I need help installing PCMCIA network card? anyone?
<_jason> orange_: what packages does it say conflict?  which package are you installing?
<cradek> Angel_Dex: you're seeing a pattern that isn't there.  Your sudo password is cached for a while after you type it.
<joanverde> dsas: still not working, I'll try a reboot with the disk on
<pilgrim> dyrne, I'm not a complete newbie, I'm not affraid to work from command line. I've done this before just forgot the sequence of events.
<roaet> hey wow
<roaet> the livecd didn't boot X right
<roaet> how nice.
<liquidboy> georgy, how do i config it to mount a usb disk, (one will be /media/USB DISK, and another will be /media/USBDISK ) - so i can't just point it to one place...
<dyrne> pilgrim: checkout https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Angel_Dex> cradek ah many thanks SEE why could no one answer me on that befor
<NightWalker> How can i install mysql with apt-get?
<orange_> it just say want to replace a *.so file but can't do that
<pilgrim> dyrne, thanks.
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9268
<C-O-L-T> georgy: but I want to be root not to use always sudo
<davfigue> use sudo -i
<orange_> _jason, i can't rember the file name
<cradek> Angel_Dex: hard to say.  sometimes people don't answer questions they think are too hard or too easy.
<_jason> ubotu: tell orange_ about mplayer
<_jason> orange_: follow those directions
<_jason> NightWalker: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<muleaga> hi.. I need help installing PCMCIA network card? anyone please?
<Angel_Dex> cradek ah ok Now how can i change the font of my terminals text? i tryed the other day and well 5 hours of work with somone na dno luck
<orange_> Tene Tene_
<_jason> Mantice: you removed universe somehow, want to keep tryign synaptic or do you jsut want to edit it manually?
<georgy> Colt: you have to give a passwoerd to root, i think the command are apasswd root
<orange_> Tene_ Tenem
<georgy> colt : passwd root
<Mantice> is manualy easyer?
<muleaga> hi.. I need help installing PCMCIA network card? anyone?
<muleaga> hi.. I need help installing PCMCIA network card? anyone?
<orange_> _jason, what do you mean
<_jason> orange_: check your private messages
<Andrew_> hey, would ubuntu run well on a computer w/ 64 ram
<bluepixel> Andrew_, no
<C-O-L-T> georgy:ok
<dyrne> Andrew_: if you want a gui xubuntu might work ok
<Andrew_> could i use icewm?
<Andrew_> where can i get that
<NightWalker> _jason : sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<NightWalker> Sry
<iBalo> Andrew_, not in the standard config.. consider xubuntu, ebuntu or even a mini distro like dsl
<georgy> andrew : yes with rox-filer, it's work great with 64ram
<NightWalker> rong copy paste
<GlassCasket> YO!
<NightWalker> _jason : E: Couldn't find package mysqld-server
<dyrne> ubotu: tell Andrew_ about xubuntu
<GlassCasket> What's the main difference between the CD and DVD version of Ubuntu?
<_jason> NightWalker: typo :)
<Mantice> It says bader is mulivers
<Andrew_> so their is no other wm on the install cd?
<dyrne> Andrew_: i would probably use regular install, just do server install then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop afterwards
<_jason> Mantice: here is what you do: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', in accessories > terminal
<pudland> xorg.conf says "generic monitor when i have a Dell E151fp LCD.  the collors are messed.  Any Help???
<roaet> ...
<dyrne> Andrew_: at install cd boot prompt just type server and enter
<gnomefreak> _jason: have you been to the bc-bd site (where we got nm.pl for irssi) lately?
<idefix_> _jason 's gone?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend>  i was trying to connect to internet but kppp gives this error: http://pastebin.com/570935
<_jason> Mantice: then, add " universe" to line 18 and add " multiverse" to the end of line 34, then save and do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Andrew_> " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop "? is that all?
<_jason> idefix_: ?
<_jason> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> Andrew_: yes for xfce desktop
<Drac|Laptop> Say, does anyone know how I can safely connect to freenode with an IRC proxy? I have to remove my proxy every time I want to connect here, but I need it to connect from school... Hmm.
<gnomefreak> _jason:  i think its down :(
<Andrew_> what is xfce is a wm like icewm or something
<ailean> anyone know why real streaming video is jumpy?
<pudland> xorg.conf says "generic monitor when i have a Dell E151fp LCD.  the collors are messed.  Any Help???
<GlassCasket> Drac|Laptop, I'm also wondering how to connect to mIRC with a proxy :\
<gnomefreak> Andrew_: xfce is a wm (not really simialr to any of them)
<dyrne> Andrew_: yes, i like it alot more that icewm
<_jason> gnomefreak: do you need it?
<Andrew_> ok
<Andrew_> thanks
<Andrew_> bye
<gnomefreak> _jason: if its working i can use it but i cant get it to work here
<NightWalker> _jason what?
<jjjjjjj> well one last time..... anyone care to give some pointers on why i can't download from my ftp site via the internet using i.e.?
<dyrne> Andrew_: any problems just pop back in
<Drac|Laptop> GlassCasket, That's pretty much unrelated to my problem. You see, freenode likes to BAN proxies.
<_jason> NightWalker: mysql-server without the 'd' after the 'mysql'
<GlassCasket> Oh, lol
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me?
<linuxboyfriend> about that error?
<Mantice> read only :(
<NightWalker> _jason E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<_jason> Mantice: here is what you do: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', in accessories > terminal
<CaptainMorgan> how do I blank a cd in GnomeBaker that apparently has fails: "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second."
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<geneo93> linuxboyfriend:  looks like your trying to make your isp identifiy itself
<_jason> NightWalker: enable the main repository.  Are you using breezy?
<Drac|Laptop> Erk... I'm thinking my touch pad is not a synaptics touch pad. If it is the other kind, what do I need to do to fix X? Right now it clicks when I don't want it to!
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to take screet shot of the new "DeskBar" but whenever I try to take it, the Auto complete select disappear when I press Printscreen, any idea?
<linuxboyfriend> geneo93: Can you tell me, how can I solve the problem?
<CaptainMorgan> I am the owner.. so I need to know the commands at the terminal.. "blankcd" ?
<gnomefreak> Madeye: have you tried using the 'take screenshot" from the menu?
<geneo93> ah turn off authenicate
<NightWalker> _jason yes i am using breezy
<Madeye> gnomefreak, do you know the new "Deskbar" applet?
<NightWalker> _jason, how can i enable the main repository?
<_jason> NightWalker: do you have the main repository enabled?
<gnomefreak> ty _jason
<linuxboyfriend> geneo93: me? turn of the authenticate?
<_jason> ubotu: tell NightWalker about repos
<linuxboyfriend> off*
<joanverde> dsas: My disc doesn't still have any line created in fstab even though all other discs that are mounted at startup has got a line. Why could that be?
<geneo93> yes
<Psykus> need some help, trying to install bittorrent from bittorrent.com, from the package file, " bittorrent-4.4.0.linux_i686-2_all_python2.4.deb", and it's giving me errors
<linuxboyfriend> geneo93: where in /home/my_home/.kde/share/config/kppprc?
<Mantice> its doing somthing in the termal now
<geneo93> linuxboyfriend:  it would be 0 for no 1 for yes
<dsas> joanverde: hard disks typically aren't mounted at startup as far as i know
<Psykus> here's a pastebin of the output from when I try to install it, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9269
<_jason> Mantice: ok after that finishes you should be able to install
<joanverde> dsas: but I have a script for that
<Psykus> i mean, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9269 for the non-download link
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how to use the mingw32 cross compiler? I downloaded and installed the 3 nessesary packages, but how do I use it?
<CarlFK> duel cpu box,  2.6.15-16-686 #1 SMP - how do I get top to show how much each cpu is working?
<geneo93> CarlFK:  its shows total
<Mantice> fucken
<Mantice> dont worry
<linuxboyfriend> geneo93: it says authentication=4
<linuxboyfriend> :)
<Mantice> i just woant use it
<_jason> Mantice: ?
<geneo93> linuxboyfriend:  change it to 0
<Mantice> it dident work
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know the commands for gnomebaker or other recording/writing software?
<Mantice> its just to much hussle for nothing
<_jason> Mantice: what error do you get now?
<linuxboyfriend> geneo93: ok, thanks a lot!
* gnomefreak brb ty again _jason 
<Mantice> Ill stick with the defult packages
<joanverde> dsas: I give up for now, thx for all help, I learned a lot!
<Yokalosh> where is jdk supposed to be installed to?
<_jason> Mantice: relax, this is easy.  You are just overlooking something.  What error did you get?
<bad_iNFO> ok i have a couple of quick questions
<we2by> REALbasic for Linux Standard Edition is FREE.
<we2by> :)
<oatis> What are some good WYSIWYG HTML editors available for Ubuntu? I'm looking for something with a UI similiar to Dreamweaver.
<Cooner750> Can anyone here tell me how to fix a few things. In Synaptic i accidently selected the "Complete Removal" option on a package my mistake. I meant to click "Remove". Now when i go to start Synaptic i get "gksudo: No such file or directory", and also the login manager is gone
<Tenem> oatis, nvu?
<Cooner750> i have to login at the black screen and run startx
<linuxboyfriend> oatis: NVU
<bad_iNFO> this is my question
<pianoboy3333> Cooner750: 1st try fixing your prob by going to a terminal and type synaptic
<oatis> Tenem, yeah? I'll install it and see what its like, thanks
<geneo93> Cooner750:  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<oatis> LinuxBoy, Cool thanks
<GTX> Package gnome-vfs-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. What package do I need to fix this?
<hobbs> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bad_iNFO> how do you make it so window's when they pop up come up in your viewable desktop area?
<hobbs> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tenem> oatis, don't expect a dreamweaver killer, but it may help
<Psykus> trying to install bittorrent from the .deb package at bittorrent.com, getting these errors when i try to install it, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9269
<dsas> joanverde:  sorry, I'm not sure what's going wrong, maybe someone else does?
<_jason> Mantice: giving up?
<Cooner750> I get a error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Cooner750>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gdm but it is not going to be installed
<Cooner750>                   Depends: gnome-netstatus-applet but it is not going to be inst alled
<Cooner750>                   Depends: gnome-system-monitor but it is not going to be instal led
<Cooner750>                   Depends: gnome-volume-manager but it is not going to be instal led
<Cooner750>                   Depends: hwdb-client but it is not going to be installed
<Cooner750>                   Depends: lsb but it is not going to be installed
<oatis> Tenem, Look good enough, thanks
<Cooner750>                   Depends: openoffice.org but it is not going to be installed
<Cooner750>                   Depends: openoffice.org-gtk-gnome but it is not going to be in stalled
<Cooner750>                   Depends: ubuntu-quickguide but it is not going to be installed
<Mantice> Hold on
<Cooner750>                   Depends: x-window-system-core but it is not going to be instal led
<_jason> Cooner750: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<Cooner750> E: Broken packages
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: please use pastebin if you need to paste
<Cooner750> "
<dsas> !tell cooner750 about pastebin
<pianoboy3333> please...
<Mantice> Its just redownloading the repostirys
<geneo93> Cooner750:  ok try sudo apt-get -f install
<iBalo> Psykus, you need to remove the 'old' bittorrent (3.x)  packs first
<Psykus> ah ok, thanks
<pianoboy3333> !mingw32
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<Cooner750> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9270
<geneo93> Cooner750:  scrool up
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: what are you looking for?  w32 indicates its a windows app or something like w32codecs
<Mantice> I just removed every repositry and added again and ticked all the boxes I could
<Cooner750> i still get the same error
<djp> does anyone know if gnome-bittorrent keeps a log anywhere?
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: I was told that the package mingw32 was a cross compiler for C/C++ as it says in synaptic, but I don't know how to call/use it
<_jason> Mantice: and still not working?
<Psykus> hrm, how do I remove the old entry for bittorrent in the gnome menu?
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: you can try to open synaptic and click i think its edit fix broken packages
<Mantice> Its still going
<Frebrd> anyone know how to make a sound card use /dev/dsp
<_jason> Mantice: oh ok
<Drac|Laptop> Hiya Hiya.
<sovin> question: I'm attempting to install a wireless security auditing tool called aircrack but am recieving errors upon issuing the _make_ command
<geneo93> Mantice:  what mirrors are u using
<oneseventeen> I just upgraded to Firefox 1.5, and am trying to figure out windows media streaming.
<Mantice> Offical ones
<Fredde> Is there any good ftp clients?
<oneseventeen> I installed win32codecs, but none of my players can play windows media streams.
<oneseventeen> Any tips?
<bad_iNFO> Fredde lots
<geneo93> Mantice:  what country
<sovin> question_continued: sovin@sov-m-bb:~/Desktop/aircrack-2.41$ make
<sovin> gcc -g -W -Wall -O2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_MAJ=2 -D_MIN=41 linux/aircrack.c linux/crypto.c linux/sha1-mmx.S -o aircrack -lpthread
<sovin> make: gcc: Command not found
<sovin> make: *** [aircrack]  Error 127
<sovin> 
<bad_iNFO> Pure FTP
<sovin> ai, sorry
<sovin> bit long
<bad_iNFO> uhm
<_jason> sovin: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<bad_iNFO> YO listen up
<xcel-> any one who could hook me up with a shell? :-)
<sovin> _jason: thank you.
<_jason> sovin: and in the future please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<biovore> sovin: apt-get install build-essential
<Drac|Laptop> Dapper doesn't see my floppy drive... There is no /dev/fd0! What do I do?!
<bad_iNFO> how do i make windows pop up in viewable desktop space?
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: that im not sure about but you will more than likey have to make the ide use it like you would with the export command
<sovin> i shall.
<Mantice> Ok It works
<Mantice> Its downloading now
<Mantice> ^_^
<_jason> Mantice: mplayer is the best imo so it was worth it I hope :)
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: but in the terminal, mingw32 doesn't do anything
<Mantice> I just selected all those tick boxes as I could
<bad_iNFO> ubuntu rocks
<bad_iNFO> mad easy to use
<geneo93> Mantice:  i live in usa but use uk mirrors
<bad_iNFO> i tried all sorts of diffrent distro's
<Mantice> Yeah It plays alot of files
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: oipen the folder using nautius and look for a readme file it should tell you how to set it up
<bad_iNFO> and ubuntu was the only one that everything worked on
<Psykus> hrm, under gnome, i've edited the gnome menu with the "applications menu editor", but the changes aren't showing up
<pianoboy3333> ok
<Mantice> Any good linux games out there?
<bad_iNFO> now getting it customized is the fun
<geneo93> Mantice:  what kind
<Drac|Laptop> This is really important! I need a floppy drive for school!
<Mantice> RPG shooting
<Mantice> Really cool games
<dyrne> Mantice: enemy territory, cube, and such for fps
<Cooner750> Synaptic says the same error, Fix Broken Packages did nothing
<Fredde> bad_iNFO: other than pure ftp
<_jason> Drac|Laptop: this is 2006
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: try running sudo apt-get -f install
<geneo93> war game like empires freecraft is good
<Drac|Laptop> Mantice, If you can spare $15, Cedega plays 99% of Windows games... often better than Windows itself does.
<Drac|Laptop> _jason, my laptop doesn't have a CD burner.
<Mantice> Ooh
<geneo93> Mantice:  5 bucks a month
<Mantice> ?
<geneo93> for cedega
<Drac|Laptop> Mantice, be warned... the newer the game, the more tweaking is required, but once you get it working right, it's great. :D
<Mantice> Cedega I saw that before
<Cooner750> grr.. same error
<iBalo> Mantice, there's _bash_, a great text adventure, _python_  i.e. a real time strategy game and maybe _gcc_ a conquer them all game ;-)
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<Mantice> :P
<Drac|Laptop> Mantice, don't worry. Most people who speak negativelyof Cedega used a much older version. :P
<_jason> iBalo: haha
<geneo93> Cooner750:  did you do the apt-get -f install
<Mantice> Maybe becasue its not really open source / free
<disastorm> hey
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: sudo apt-get -f install should list things it will add remove or 0
<Mantice> Does any one have cedega?
<neiras> woo, xchat-gnome is nice
<xcc> how i can change picture on gnome loading?
<Drac|Laptop> Mantice, they have to recover funds for the games they bought to test somehow. :P
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: no package after install
<Mantice> Yeah :)
<disastorm> i got a new power supply for my pc and it was working fine and now it seems to be restarting by itself alot
<disastorm> does anyone know whats wrong
<geneo93> Mantice:  if they do prolly playing games
<dyrne> Mantice: you can download the cvs free and legally i think there is probably a cedega deb around somewhere
<Drac|Laptop> Mantice, the actual source is freely distributed through CVS, but the binary release works a lot better.
<Cooner750> 0
<Mantice> Would cedega lag more than using windows?
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: it told you 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 removed 0 fixed?
<xcc> where find cedega in deb?
<dyrne> Mantice: linux=better memory management so all things being equal no
<Drac|Laptop> Mantice, it really depends on your hardware, but generally yes, to an extent. Like I said, it won't crash the game like Windows will.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell xcc about cedega
<Cooner750> yes
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: are you on dapper or breezy?
<geneo93> gnomefreak:  maybe he dont have all the repositories
<Cooner750> well, the latest version, 5.10?
<Psykus> what other bittorrent clients are there for linux?
<xcel-> is there anyone who could gimme an shell account? So i could irc thru putty
<Mantice> Azorus is good one
<gnomefreak> geneo93: for ubuntu-desktop they should all be in main
<Psykus> the official one doesn't have the option to exclude files to download from a torrent
<Mantice> So paypal buy?
<dyrne> xcel-: http://www.ductape.net/~mitja/freeunix.shtml
<geneo93> gnomefreak:  what if he used cd apt-cdrom
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<Psykus> anything other than azeurus?
<xcel-> dyrne, thx but i've already checked that site
<C-O-L-T> Psykus: hello
<gnomefreak> geneo93: i know i thought about that
<geneo93> it could restore what he lost
<gnomefreak> its so automatic for me i never think about it :(
<Psykus> hi
<disastorm> i got a new power supply for my pc and it was working fine and now it seems to be restarting by itself alot
<disastorm> does anyone know whats wrong
<gnomefreak> disastorm: does it do it in windows too?
<disastorm> i only have windows on it
<NightWalker> _jason, checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<medina> hola
<gnomefreak> disastorm: than this channel cant help you try #windows
<geneo93> disastorm:  maybe bad caps or overloaded system
<xcel-> Hey!
<disastorm> whats an overloaded system or bad caps
<dyrne> disastorm: recently add another hd? or something?
<disastorm> no i added a new power supply
<xcel-> anyone who ould hook me up with a ssh-acc? I just wanna be able to irc thru putty
<ailean> Is there any similar project to Fedora's OpenGL Composite Desktop on Ubuntu? See http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/02/22/1638228.shtml
<disastorm> the new power supply is more volts than my old one
<Mantice> Man all my screen savers lag :(
<dyrne> disastorm: might be bad. buy a tester (theyre cheap) or just use a multimeter
<geneo93> disastorm:  it could be short on motherboard also
<Cooner750> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9272
<Chousuke> meh
<Chousuke> why are they doing their own versions of the same thing.
<Chousuke> unity is power.
<xcc> gnomefreak, thanx
<Chousuke> do one thing and do it well, this time :P
<gnomefreak> yw xcc
<disastorm> does a higher volt power supply make the temperature higher?
<rappo> anyone have a RocketRAID 1820A?
<ailean> u talkin to me Chousuke?
<GlassCasket> Disastorm, it depends.
<Tenem> disasm,  short answer: yes
<neiras> rappo - I do but it's blown
<NightWalker> What command can i install c++ ?
<criminal> hey people
<rappo> neiras :(
<Mantice> What is Alchoal 120% = linux alternative
<ailean> lo criminal
<biovore> criminal: apt-get install build-ensentials
<rappo> neiras I have one, but I'm thinking of using a software raid for that very reason
<biovore> criminal: apt-get install build-ensential
<iBalo> disastorm, do more electrons causing friction on atoms cause more lost energy?
<thegladiator> mplayer command line users , when you close the mplayer window by clicking on the X with the mouse after watching the movie , why is it that the mplayer doesnt close in the systems monitor ?
<criminal> is there a way to go to a directory if I don't know the exact location ?
<disastorm> so if my computer is overheating would that explain why it keeps restarting
<rappo> neiras how do I get ubuntu to recognize the card? I downloaded the driver but I'm at a loss
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: i didnt see anything wrong with the sources.list other than its hoary list but should still have ubuntu-desktop can i suggest upgrading to breezy 5.10
<ailean> criminal, no
<Mantice> My computer runs coolest in ubuntu
<Tenem> disastorm, what's the CPU temp?
<disastorm> i dunno
<Mantice> the cpu is 20 degrees
<GlassCasket> Disastorm, your CPU is probably running too hot.
<ailean> criminal, but you can find out the exact location
<neiras> rappo - Can't help you there, the system I used it on was a BSD box
<Mantice> in windos its 50
<NightWalker> plzz help
<biovore> thegladiator: no clue. closes here
<criminal> ailean: how would I do that ?
<thegladiator> each time I click on a movie and close it , it is added as an instance to the system monitor and it says smplaye 28.0 MB sleeping"
<rappo> neiras ah, ok thanks anyway
<disastorm> one of the time sit restarted i was updating windows so now theres a currupt file and i cant start it
<thegladiator> biovore, do you use from command line ?
<disastorm> but when i run the setup cd i get a bsod in the middle of repairing it
<ailean> criminal, what are you looking for?
<NightWalker> What command can i install c++ ???
<thegladiator> biovore, and are you on dapper ?
<gnomefreak> NightWalker: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cooner750> i have the latest version of Ubuntu, since i installed it 3 days ago. However i replaced the contents of the sources.list from ubuntuguide.org which is apparently outdated as i realized later
<Tenem> disastorm, I bet for bad memory
<criminal> it is a program I installed, mudmagic, which I want to have a look at the logs, but I am not sure where it is stored :p
<wastrel> thegladiator:  did you start it backgrounded (with &)?
<ailean> criminal, KDE or Gnome?
<thegladiator> criminal, try typing mudmagiv in the command line ?
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: Cooner750 you have hoary repos that is not 5.10 that is 5.04
<GlassCasket> What's the main difference between the CD and DVD version of Ubuntu?
<ailean> thegladiator, he wants to do more than run it
<NightWalker> configure: error: "install mysql-devel or somewhere it's called mysql-dev"
<criminal> nm, found it under /usr/share
<ailean> criminal, both gnome and kde have find utils
<thegladiator> wastrel, normally I type mplayerfoo.avi in the terminal or I double click from nautilus
<geneo93> gnomefreak:  cdrom is best then
<criminal> well I don't want the util, but a log file created by the util
<Cooner750> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories  that's what i replaced the origional content of sources.list with and then i realized it was still for 5.04
<thegladiator> wastrel, double is configured to open with mplayer non gui as well
<xcc> 2 pt font in many applications scared me
<NightWalker> gnomefreak, what command can i install mysql devel ?
<thegladiator> I didnt understand the backgrounded part , I close the mplayer windows by clickin on X
<mwe> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: did you click save than run sudo apt-get update
<Jiveo> i cant make this dapper iso bootable for the life of me
<ailean> am i alone in thinking totem is the best movie player . . . ? :)
<cafuego> ailean: yes
<ailean> lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NightWalker about mysql
<geneo93> Jiveo:  bad burn then
<Tenem> ailean, no, but the other one is offline
<ailean> cafuego, mplayer lags for me, and can be jumpy sometimes
<Jiveo> i dont know what im doing
<ailean> totem is offline?
<cafuego> ailean: That's why one uses vlc
<Cooner750> yes. What i was looking for was the original copy of sources.list that came with 5.10
<ailean> ohhh cafuego explain more :)
<thegladiator> mplayer is just simple fast and effective
<gnomefreak> Jiveo: burn it as a cd image
<Tenem> ailean, nevermin
<thegladiator> the only problem I have is this one
<cafuego> ailean: sudo apt-get install vlc
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cooner750 about upgrade
<thegladiator> I sometimjes get an array of mplayer in the system monitor
<cafuego> ailean: it plays video, but also streams it to a remote vlc if wanted
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<gnomefreak> Cooner750: you have the instructions in your pm
<thegladiator> I have no clue how to fix this , I was thinking this is a bug
<iBalo> ailean, totem _is_ _not_ a videoplayer :-) just a frontend to gstreamer or xine....
<navarone> Jiveo make sure you burn the iso as an image not as data...if you burn as data you simply copy the iso to the disc and will not be able to boot...also make sure the bios is set to boot from cd-rom or dvd-rom device
<NightWalker> gnomefreak, E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<wastrel> thegladiator:  i'm guessing the windowmanager has killed the window but hasn't told the mplayer process to die.
<ailean> iBalo, ok, but it works better than mplayer
<Jiveo> let me try that burn as image thing
<ailean> why is vlc so good then guys?
<disastorm> if i change my power supply from 430V to 500V do i need to change anything in the bios?
* gnomefreak brb
<iBalo> ailean, that's xine(lib)
<GlassCasket> Disastorm, it should be fine.
<disastorm> so the most likely problem is overheating?
<thegladiator> wastrel, perhaps thats true , but 1) why is it happening with me I am pretty sure I haven't botched or something ? 2) how can I resolve this ?
<GlassCasket> Yes
<disastorm> how do i fix that
<Tenem> disastorm, corrupted memory is the most likely
<GlassCasket> Check in your BIOS, and there's an option saying at what tempature you want your PC to shut down.
<cafuego> disastorm: If your PSU is overheating, replace it with a decent brand PSU.
<navarone> disastorm, google tells me that bad caps are bad capacitors...on motherboard. When did you get error about the bad caps?
<Tenem> disastorm, and you fix it by buying new RAM
<ailean> getting vlc now . . .
<disastorm> no i didnt get error about bad caps some guy said that might be the problem
<B_166-ER-X> when i Try to 'sync' my ipod (shuffle)  with GTKPOD 0.99.2 ,  it keeps telling me this error : Failed to save /media/ipod/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB  , can someone help ? or point me in a direction
<disastorm> anyway i just got a new psu thats why i dont think its a motherboard or ram problem
<iBalo> disastorm, this isnt just the channel to burn your house down, why not just joining #windows or #suicide
<rappo> how do I install a driver that I download? It's in a zip from the manufactorer and the zip just has a binary
<wastrel> thegladiator:  it happens with me too - not sure if it's a gnome/metacity problem or an mplayer problem or what.   i usually use keyboard commands (q to quit)
<cafuego> ailean: Note the subtle difference between "vlc is good" and "i think vlc is good".
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas,  its with 'your' .deb package Gtkpod, that i have this error.   ( when i Try to 'sync' my ipod (shuffle)  with GTKPOD 0.99.2 ,  it keeps telling me this error : Failed to save /media/ipod/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB  )
<LeoToothpick> hi can anybody help with a couple of questions
<GlassCasket> Disastorm, do you have Windows too?
<NightWalker> gnomefreak,
<geneo93> call 911 if you have fire
<georgy> rappo : chmod a+x binary file, that exe it
<disastorm> yea im running it on windows
<thegladiator> wastrel, thank you and that helps in your case ? soI feel it is a bug , are you on dapper ?
<Fromage> Hi
<GlassCasket> Download SpeedFan
<Mantice> Speedfan is windows only ?
<Fromage> I've just installed Ubuntu in my computer, by the default fonts used by Firefox to show Arabic and Persian texts are pretty bad
<disastorm> if i can start windows i will
<navarone> disastorm, new psu may have damaged motherboard...plus it is probably a better idea to havea  professional deal with psu's...can be dangerous if you do not know what you are doing
<Fromage> How can I change them ?
<thegladiator> wastrel, how can I ensure this is not there in dapper atleast ?
<LeoToothpick> HeLLLOOOOO! Help pleaz
<NightWalker> somone here to help i am install mysql and this came : E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<thegladiator> sinc I dont think it needs to be rectified in breezy since we are gonna upgrade anyway ...so how can I ensure this is rectified in dapper?
<Mantice> I highly recomend any one to get a quality psu
<disastorm> glasscasket is it possible new psu can damage motherboard
<Mantice> If the new psu was a buget 20 $$ yes
<Mantice> !dapper
<Fromage> I've just installed Ubuntu in my computer, by the default fonts used by Firefox to show Arabic and Persian texts are pretty bad
<geneo93> dual fans
<disastorm> no its 100$ but with 50$ rebate
<ailean> cafuego, it's not opening my files
<Fromage> How can I change them ?
<disastorm> psu
<Cooner750> fixed it. Luckily I had created a backup of the original sources.list that came with the install (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9274)
<GlassCasket> Yeah, if it's a cheap PSU
<wastrel> thegladiator:  breezy.  when you use the mplayer q - quit command the mplayer process is closed, so you don't have that zombie hanging out.    dunno about bug reporting :] 
<rappo> georgy it cannot execute it
<Mantice> Mplayer is finished :P
<GlassCasket> Do you have a link of your new PSU?
<Angel_Dex> is there any fun things like amor and xpenguin in the repos?
<thegladiator> wastrel, I did a q and in the system monitor it says "stopped" still not killed I suppose ?
<cafuego> Angel_Dex: Did you search the repos?
<disastorm> its called antec smartpower2.0
<Angel_Dex> cafuego under what catagory
<cafuego> Angel_Dex: 'apt-cache search <string>'
<georgy> rappo : cd where the binary are then ./binary file
<navarone> disastorm, what about your motherboard?
<wastrel> thegladiator:  when i do q the mplayer process disappears from the system monitor.... dunno why yours would be hanging around still
<disastorm> my motherboard is gigabyte k8ns pro
<Angel_Dex> cafuego PS i have amor and xpenguin im wondering if theres other stuff like that
<rappo> georgy i did that after I chmod'd it
<geneo93> disastorm:  how many watts
<thegladiator> wastrel, :(
<disastorm> 500w
<xcc> how i can change picture on gnome loading?
<disastorm> my old one was 430 w
<GlassCasket> <GlassCasket> Do you have a link of your new PSU?
<cafuego> Angel_Dex: Undoubtedly, try 'games' in Synaptic.
<LeoToothpick> i don't know how to sep up PHP, mysql and apache downloaded package from Synaptic Pkg Mngr... please help
<Angel_Dex> kk
<geneo93> 500watt for 50 bucks sound cheap to me
<disastorm> what do you mean a link?
<thegladiator> wastrel, thanks at least u share 50% of problems , I am convinced its not a problem with this syetm :)
<disastorm> no but its 100$ with 20$ instant rebate and 30$ mail in from comp usa
<cafuego> geneo93: Nah, 's about right. Antecs are generally very good, too.
<thegladiator> soI didnt botch up the system still :-)
<idefix_> how do you mount a USB device in linux?
<GlassCasket> What brand was it?
* cafuego prefers the TruePower over the SmartPower though.
<thegladiator> !usb
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thegladiator
<georgy> rappo what file is it
<thegladiator> idefix_, it mounts automatically nah ?
<GlassCasket> I have the Antec TruePower 2.0 550W ;)
<LeoToothpick> i don't know how to sep up PHP, mysql and apache downloaded package from Synaptic Pkg Mngr... please help :)
<thegladiator> idefix_, my digi cam is auto mounted when I insert the USB
* cafuego has one of those too
<GlassCasket> Nice
<geneo93> cafuego:  i have powmax for 5 years now
<xcc> 2 pt font in many applications scared me
<GTX> LeoToothpick, It's easy.
<cafuego> the previous PSU did something VERY bad
<La_PaRCa> LeoToothpick, they should be autonatically setup. What are you trying to do?
<GTX> LeoToothpick, To install mysql type sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<crouton> you let the magic smoke out?
<GlassCasket> Disastorm, wat brand is your new PSU?
<thegladiator> whats that glacious ? Antec truepower ?
* Cooner750 installs updates (81 of them, whew)
<disastorm> antec
<disastorm> i just said
<disastorm> its called antec smartpower2.0
<GlassCasket> Oh ok, that shouldnt overheat
<disastorm> 500w
<cafuego> http://www.cafuego.net/melty_kahlua.png
<Mantice> New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<ploom> anyone tried http://www.monochrom.at/suz-game ??
<twitch101> how would i make a .avi file that is 699.9 MB fit on a 700MB disk without compressing so my dvd player will read it
<cafuego> disastorm: Is there anything like that pic on your mobo? ;-)
<disastorm> well i mean not the psu but would it make my computer be hotter than it was when i had the 430 psu
<geneo93> disastorm:  then you have something else going bad
<xcc> may b  anybody know how i can change picture on gnome loading?
<thegladiator> twitch101, burn it ?
<crouton> nice cafuego
<ploom> it keeps telling me about missing libxml.so.1
<B_166-ER-X> any1 familiar with Gtkpod/ipod support ?
<cafuego> disastorm: not really. Any cnace you forgot to hook up the case or cpu fans?
<twitch101> it says there isnt enough room
<twitch101> its only .2 mb from 700
<thegladiator> twitch101, use k3B maybe ?
<ploom> any ideas - could it be among some ubuntu (debian) pkg??
<twitch101> ok
<crouton> xcc - the gnome splash screen?
<twitch101> isnt gnomebaker the same thing
<thegladiator> twitch101, with me , nautilus default burner accepts 702 Mb round about
<disastorm> no the fans are all running
<navarone> cafuego was that actually caused by kahlua...?<s>
<cafuego> twitch101: The ISO filesystem has a 25MB overherad for the TOC, if you're burning as ISO that's not going to fit.
<thegladiator> twitch101, what s/w are you using ? and what is the CD ?
<xcc> crouton yep
<cafuego> navarone: No, the box it was in was called kahlua.
<twitch101> s/w? a dvd
<thegladiator> cafuego, avi
<cafuego> thegladiator: avi -> iso9660 fs
<navarone> cafuego interesting name
<crouton> xcc - System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<cafuego> thegladiator: So it wants 699+25Mb
<twitch101> its not an iso its a .avi its just raw
<thegladiator> I see
<geneo93> disastorm:  have you checked the temps in bios
<Chousuke> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<crouton> xcc: the art.gnome.org site has some replacement packages for gdm (gnome login manager)
<Cooner750> Back up and running now
<cafuego> navarone: All boxen I have are named after alcoholic or caffeinated beverages.
<cafuego> alcohol for workstations,c affeine for servers
<crouton> cafuego: absinthe?
#ubuntu 2006-03-02
<thegladiator> you can burn avi files as such , but the conversion as cafuego said takes up extra space
<La_PaRCa> What kind of video card do you need to set up Xgl?
<Cooner750> I upgraded the RAM in my system from 128 to 256 and it seems about 4x faster than it was..
<cafuego> and ythe ipv6 hosts are named after mind altering substances
<navarone> cafuego...is the one you are on now called Red Bull? cos you are always on it seems...lol
<cafuego> crouton: No, I only use beverages that don't make me gag.
<Chousuke> Hm
<thegladiator> twitch101, i dont think you can make it working in a dvd player in that case
<crouton> cafuego: bacardi 151?
<rappo> :( I can't get ubuntu to recognize my Highpoint raid controller, and the drivers come with NOTHING but a binary... not even a readme that tells me I smell :(
<twitch101> o alright
<dyrne> Cooner750: if youre using gnome i dont doubt it:)
<disastorm> ok i just tried starting windows and i get bsod of page_fault_in_nonpaged_area at the bottom it says ntfs.sys - address... (other stuff)
<cafuego> navarone: red bull tastes like bubble gum, it's disgusting
<NightWalker> somone here to help i am install mysql and this came : E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<Chousuke> I want to try xgl, but I doubt it would work very well without 3d acceleration ;P
<navarone> cafuego...never had it...
<cafuego> crouton: 'rum' was the old PPC7200
<Mantice> How do make mplayer steach to fullscreen
<disasm> Tenem: got a highlight from you in my logs at 17:42 that says short answer: yes whats this in regards to?
<thegladiator> Mantice, do mplayer -vo xv foo.avi
<cafuego> Mantice: right-click on the video window
<crouton> cafuego: Gotta spread out some.  Get some Amaretto, maybe a little Stolichnaya..
<geneo93> Mantice:  hit f
<xcc> crouton thnx
<crouton> xcc:  no problem
<disastorm> whats ntfs.sys
<dyrne> Mantice: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.cof change video driver from x11 to xv
<cafuego> crouton: 'vodka' lives
<dyrne> Mantice: mplayer.conf*
<shortjollio> hey, is there a way to ave all the layers and work in gimp or must u save it as a img only
<shortjollio> ?
<thegladiator> Mantice,  you want to see the movie in full screen or ?
<cafuego> crouton: I'm over stoli though, new flavourite is '42 Below'
<shortjollio> save not ave
<navarone> cafuego...Crown royal...<s>
<Mantice> i can get into full screen mode
<Tenem> disasm, sorry it was a mistake
<dyrne> Mantice: or just type mplayer -vo xv filename.avi
<Mantice> but the video is small
* cafuego is on 'cachaca' atm.
<cafuego> copying stuff to whiskey
<crouton> cafuego: 42 below?  what is that, spearmint?
<Mantice> will mplayer allways do the command ?
<cafuego> crouton: 42 Below is vodka from New Zealand
<dyrne> Mantice: if you edit conf file
<evilsmevil> hi all
<geneo93> cafuego:  dogo red
<cafuego> (42' south)
<evilsmevil> sorta got a strange problem
<LeoToothpick> la_parca: i tried php -v to see if it was installed or run mysql but i get error mssg
<crouton> cafuego: oh, latitudinal? clever
<thegladiator> Mantice, you can configure it
<navarone> cafuego...Appleton estate is good rum
<evilsmevil> i accidentaly wiped out my path variable
<thegladiator> Mantice, are u using gmplayer or command line ?
<crouton> bah! Maker's Mark for the whiskey win.
<shortjollio> is any1 here real good with gimp?
<evilsmevil> im using Dapper
<Zinux> hi all :)
<cafuego> crouton: makers mark is not whiskey. it's whisky.
<cafuego> crouton: Note the 'e'.
<disasm> Tenem: no problem, just was curious
<evilsmevil> could someone tell me how i either a, set it back to normal, or b, could someone tell me the default dapper path?
<crouton> cafuego: It's bourbon, if you want to be specific
<cafuego> Only the irish stuff has an 'e'.
<NightWalker> how can i install mysql-devel plzz help
<evilsmevil> i thought it was in .bashrc
<joosep> why can't i change gtk+ 1.x themes?
<Mantice> i use gmplayer
<disastorm> wtf
<joosep> gtk-theme switch has no effect
<Mantice>  -vo xv works good
<Mantice> how do i make it prerment
<disastorm> my bios version just changed from f10 to f1
* cafuego isn't allowed an opinion on bourbon, as people get upset when he calls them ....   never mind.
<thegladiator> joosep, all themes ?
<Cooner750> I wanted to use the actual Firefox logo icon (taken from a downloaded copy of 1.5) and use one for the icon in the top panel. The icon is in *.xprm format and is not selectable when changing icons from Properties
<crouton> cafuego: Oh, a scotch man?
<joosep> yes
<thegladiator> joosep, did you indstall art manager or something ?
<buzzc1> any one here having network problems with dapper ?
<cafuego> crouton: No, I dislike 'em all, rather chew on wood if I wanted oak flavour.
<navarone> cafuego that sounded like a reflection opn younger days
<joosep> what is an art manager, thegladiator
<thegladiator> joosep, some of the themes in my system work properly only after a X estart
<crouton> hah
<shortjollio> sry for spamming guys, but does any1 know how to save gimp projects as projects instead of as an image
<disastorm> nm my bios changed back to f10 now
<thegladiator> joosep, art manager is a theme utility , you can download stuffs...i dont kow whats causing ur problem. fresh install ?
<joosep> i have restarted X and still none of them work. they work in the preview mode though thegladiator
<Cooner750> nevermind. I got it.
<NightWalker> HELP how can i install mysql-devel and were can i download him
<Cooner750> I just used the 128x128 *.png one
<joosep> switch gives that error when i press apply : Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 440 (gtk_entry_set_text): assertion `text != NULL' failed.
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get my splash screen/login sound back?
<thegladiator> i had such problems after I installed artmanager .
<buzzc1> I upgraded to dapper last night, and now eth0 is gone. I am using the via-velocity driver which loads ok. ifconfig -a shows a device called eth0_clas
<thegladiator> fresh instal ? joosep ?
<Mantice> how do i edit the config file for mplayer
<soundray> I added a repository to sources.list. When I apt-get update, it says "Ign http://people.ubuntu.com  Release.gpg". What have I misconfigured?
<joosep> thegladiator, what do you mean? it is not a fresh install
<LeoToothpick> La_parca: i tried php -v i get bash: php: command not found and no man pave available for php
<LeoToothpick> La_parca: i tried php -v i get bash: php: command not found and no man pave available for php
<joosep> thegladiator, and i don't intend to do a fresh install until dapper is released
* soundray is reduced to tears. Well, almost.
<thegladiator> joosep, maybe you tweaked something and that csued the problem ? I had the same problem after I installed art manager , some themes work though
<thegladiator> yes I am also waiting till dapper ..till then I dont care about themes
<thegladiator> sicne in the present system it seems to be not worling well
<CaptainMorgan> k, gnomebaker says there are issues with linux 2.5 and newer.. :/
<joosep> well, i'd really like to get gtk1 application to look nicer
<CaptainMorgan> so I need 2.4 or solaris.. lol
<CaptainMorgan> it says
<joosep> the fonts are plain horrible
<evilsmevil> if you like themes then you will like Xgl with Compiz :-) its tasty noodles
<thegladiator> joosep, fonts can be changed
<thegladiator> joosep, system -> prefernce -> fonts
<joosep> sadly i don't have the hardware for that, evilsmevil
<osh_> Installing "drupal" will list both apache and apache2 as dependancies and install them both. And it will try to start them both, failing to start apache2. Is this a bug or am I missing something?
<evilsmevil> well one day
<joosep> that changes GTK _2_ fonts yes, but not GTK _1_
<[koji] > on a proxy connection, is it fairly safe to ssh on a remote machine?
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, do you have 'em ?
<thegladiator> oh
<joosep> such as mplayer or xmms or aMule
<evilsmevil> could someone help me with this PATH thing? its driving me nuts
<Mantice> Man I love ubuntu
<joosep> i'm not that dumb :P
<NightWalker> HELP how can i install mysql-devel and were can i download him
<zero> someone real quick, wuts the command for delteing fules
<zero> *deleting files
<Mantice> it hasent dont any thing stupid
<thegladiator> man is manual Mantice
<joosep> zero, rm
<zero> k ty
<bad_iNFO> ok
<evilsmevil> nightwalker have you tried using synaptic?
<LeoToothpick> PHP is not working???  i tried php -v i get bash: php: command not found and no man pave available for php
<LeoToothpick> PHP is not working???  i tried php -v i get bash: php: command not found and no man pave available for php
<Angel_Dex> what in the hexk is Xduck?
<bad_iNFO> so i found a clock applet
<LeoToothpick> PHP is not working???  i tried php -v i get bash: php: command not found and no man pave available for php
<bad_iNFO> but
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, Xgl have you tried ? it is only in dapper nah ?
<zero> gonna take me 70yrs to get used to ubuntu
<Mantice> lol ok
<evilsmevil> yeah Dapper only
<bad_iNFO> i don't know how to launch it
<evilsmevil> its very nice though
<NightWalker> evilsmevil, nope
<bad_iNFO> any ideas?
<Mantice> Dapper must come out
<NightWalker> evilsmevil, how can i use that?
<Mantice> Sooner
<evilsmevil> nightwalker what distro do you have?
<bad_iNFO> i got it from Synapp
<Mantice> So i can use NTSF disk writing
<thegladiator> it needs high end grafix ? could you send me a screenshot ?
<bad_iNFO> or something
<NightWalker> ubuntu brezzy
<evilsmevil> mantice look on the wiki there is a very good guide to it on there
<bad_iNFO> anyone?
<thegladiator> does it need GFX ? can someone send me a good XGl screenshot , i saw the official ones
<evilsmevil> ok im assuming you are using gnome?
<thegladiator> but thats not et all clear , was pretty vague
<bad_iNFO> yes i'm using gnome
<evilsmevil> thegladiator how can i send you a screen?
<NightWalker> evilsmevil, ubuntu brezzy
<biovore> Mantice: NTFS writting is still iffy
<thegladiator> yes I am on gnome
<bad_iNFO> lol
<thegladiator> screen shot i.e
<Drac|Laptop> Is there a !touchpad or something?
<Drac|Laptop> !touchpad
<navarone> evilsmevil,  thru pastebin
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Drac|Laptop
<Drac|Laptop> Aww..
<bad_iNFO> how do i launch an applet?
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<thegladiator> just click on the "print scr button"
<evilsmevil> yeah not that simple
<thegladiator> and save it and then use this site
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<evilsmevil> pastbin?
<evilsmevil> wait a sec i just wanna finish helping nightwalker
<bad_iNFO> all i want is a analog clock on my desktop
<bad_iNFO> i keep DLing these apps
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, its plain simple , just try pressing print screnn button on your keyboard :)
<biovore> bad_iNFO: xclock
<thegladiator> alright evilsmevil
<bad_iNFO> ok if i have xclock where do i go to launch it?
<evilsmevil> ok nightwalker click system at the top -> then administration -> synaptic package manager
<wastrel> xclock isn't very interesting
<biovore> run xclock (like start | run on windows_
<biovore> )
<MrChubbs> http://www.darkcrash.net/epitome/IntricateDeception2.html
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, did you try gdesklets mate ?
<NightWalker> yes and :)
<evilsmevil> open an xterm and type xclock&
<navarone> bad_iNFO, press alt-f2 and type xclock  and enter
<evilsmevil> yeah my printscrn button doesnt work
<bad_iNFO> nope i didn't
<kijun> what is pastebin for???
<thegladiator> it doesnt make any diff ?
<bad_iNFO> ahhhh
<Drac|Laptop> Okay, I have to fix this touch pad. NOW.
<bad_iNFO> ok thank you navarone
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, then you can do another thing , in the gnome panel , just right click , and click on add to panel
<NightWalker> evilsmevil,
<navarone> evilsmevil, in gnome there is a screenshot option in the menu...I think in System
<AngryElf> hey all, i just d/l firefox 1.5 and i'm getting an error while loading shared libraries......libstdc++.so.5 can't be opened
<Drac|Laptop> Somebody PLEASE tell me where the touch pad guide is. I've gotta find out what I'm using and how to make it work correctly. It's not synaptics.
<NightWalker> dont fine enythink
<bad_iNFO> so i can do that with all applets?
<NightWalker> find**
<evilsmevil> yeah but thats no good cause i wanna get a shot of the cube rotating
<wastrel> AngryElf:  did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<MrChubbs> http://www.darkcrash.net/epitome/IntricateDeception2.html
<AngryElf> wastrel, which wiki
<evilsmevil> and possibly one of the task manager
<wastrel> evilsmevil:  gimp has a screenshot option lets you set a countdown
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, yeah , see gdesklets :)
<evilsmevil> task switcher
<evilsmevil> ok ill use that
<NightWalker> evilsmevil, do you have msn?
<bad_iNFO> thanks gladiator
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell angryelf about firefox1.5
<Mantice> How come I cant edit mplayer.conf
<Mantice> how do I login to the file
<dyrne> Mantice: sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, you could use gimp also , or the gnome panel lets you add this thing "to take screenshot" actually
<thegladiator> i would really like to see a Xgl screenshot :)
<jenda> Hello all. I need to ask someone for a favour. I'm extremely busy lately, and my bash skills are not sufficient for this simple task: rename all files in a dir from their original name to 001, 002, 003 etc, while keeping their original extension. That seems like a few lines to me - but I dont' know what they should look like. Please (I have till tomorrow, but I'll barely be at home).
<NightWalker> evilsmevil,  do you have msn???
<wastrel> jenda:  man rename
<Mantice> the files blank wtf?
<MrChubbs> http://www.darkcrash.net/epitome/IntricateDeception2.html
<AngryElf> wastrel, thanx, i didn't know that was there
<evilsmevil> yeah
<thegladiator> Mantice, mate you have gmplayer also installed I presume ?
<evilsmevil> nightwalker, yes i do
<NightWalker> Can you gife me you email adress?
<evilsmevil> evilsmevil666@hotmail.com
<bad_iNFO> gladator
<Mantice> Yeah
<evilsmevil> ok i got an xgl screenshot, who wanted it?
<bad_iNFO> can i DL gdesklets from a repository?\
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, yeah
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, me :)
<bad_iNFO> one that came wuth ubuntu?
<Mantice> I have gmplayer
<bad_iNFO> sorry this is my first time using linux
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, paste it , know the site ?
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO: gdesklets should be in Universe repo
<thegladiator> !gdesklets
<ubotu> methinks gdesklets is gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<bad_iNFO> ok thanks
<thegladiator> Mantice, do this open gmplayer
<jenda> wastrel: hmm, that looks very efficient. It doesn't seem to be capable of giving different numbers, though...
<thegladiator> Mantice, and do the necesary configuration in it and mplayer will automaticallty adjist
<Madpilot> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell evilsmevil about paste
<dyrne> jenda: this is a homework assignment isnt it? ;p
<Mantice> : / Where is the option for full screen in the GUI
<Mantice> Auto ajust or strech to fullscreen
<thegladiator> Mantice, whats the video driver ? XV should adjust everything
<jenda> dyrne: no, not at all - it's for photo projection on our prom - and I'm supposed to do it :)
<evilsmevil> sorry im not sure how do send you the screenshot thegladiator
<Mantice> I see a whole lot
<wastrel> jenda:  dunno, maybe #bash...
<geneo93> well stay home and doit
<evilsmevil> but if you tell me ill be more than happy to
<kbrooks> how do I install ... pygame
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, you acn use pastebin ?
<Mantice> ok it works now
<Mantice> thanks
<La_PaRCa> LeoToothpick, you need the php cli package
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, you can send me via DCC also
<kbrooks> its LAGGING
<kbrooks> i dunno whats lagging
<Mantice> Thanks thegladiator
<kbrooks> but def.n ott he internet.
<thegladiator> Mantice, pleasuer
<erUSUL> jenda, have you tried to use gthumb?
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, hiya , are you registered on freenode ?
<fojackedddolt> Help: I updated to breezy badger over the internet. But now when I start up ubuntu it brings me to the prompt, and im too noob to figure out how to start the X server, and gnome and metacity.. can someone tell me how to start X?
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, if yes you can just right click on my name in IRC and click on send a file
<jenda> erUSUL: no, I didn't think of that, you think it has a solution?
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, or paste bin
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  log in and type startx - what happens?
<disastorm> what is ntfs.sys
<thegladiator> jenda, windows has some good renamig utility if you in short of time . sorry but u see :)
<evilsmevil> did that work thegladiator
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: it gives me an error:
<bosco> exit
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, which evilsmevil ?
<fojackedddolt> about permission denied
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, you clicked on my name ? right click ?
<erUSUL> jenda, under tools (herramientas here in spanish) it has a tool called 'rename series' (literal translation of 'renombrar series')
<jenda> thegladiator: win-what? :)
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, paste bin is simple
<Mantice> gow to i close programs
<fojackedddolt> xauth creating new athority files,
<evilsmevil> i tried to send you a file using right clic send file
<jenda> erUSUL: thanks, I'll check that out
<eternaljoy> clamscan keeps telling me its OUTDATED!  How can I upgrade clamscan to latest version?
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, maybe you are not registered on irc.freenode.org ?
<cello_rasp> i hope this isn't a taboo question but what do you recommend for ripping/backing up DVDs in ubuntu?
<evilsmevil> how do i do that?
<disastorm> what is ntfs.sys
<lullabud> ubotu, report cello_rasp to the FBI.
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lullabud
<lullabud> =:P
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, do one thing ? go to this site ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wastrel> it's legal to back them up lullabud :p
<erUSUL> jenda, no problem
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, ok ?
<cello_rasp> ubotu rell lullabud about fair use
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cello_rasp
<lullabud> i know, i'm totally kidding
<tallmf> I know that people have been asking about this but does anyone have any DEFINITE ideas of how to play mpeg4 files in rhythmbox?
<cello_rasp> :)
<biovore> wastrel: for the moument backing them up is fair use..  (but HD dvd's they won't be)
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, i will quickly tell you , are u at the site buddy ?
<evilsmevil> thegladiator:  i think ive done it
<wastrel> biovore:  it's a brave new world
<cello_rasp> biovore don't say things like that until the law has been challenged
<lullabud> the best app ever for backing up dvd's to avi/mpg is handbrake, but i don't know if it works in ubuntu.
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, how  ? :)
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, let me check
<rappo> what can I do to get my raid controller to be detected in ubuntu?
<ljlolel> !find handbrake
<evilsmevil> thegladiator:  I typed my name in the name field, put a small comment in the text and then added a screenshot
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, you pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Mantice> How to you set Mplayer to be defult player for every thing
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, did you click on send ?
<evilsmevil> thegladiator:  i think it worked
<fojackedddolt> Can anyone tell me how to fix this? When I do startx in terminal is says "creating new athority file" and then "permission denied", it also says xinit: server error
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, you will get  a new page after that nah ?
<ljlolel> fojackedddolt, are you the sudo user?
<evilsmevil> yep
<cello_rasp> rappo, if the raid hasn't been detected then there are no drivers for it in latest kernel :|
<evilsmevil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9276 does that help?
<rukuartic> Yarg... what was the command to start the gnome printer manager again?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'handbrake' returned no results.
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, smart :)
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, yes
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  do this  ls -ld .   then paste the output in here
<evilsmevil> sweet! any other shots you want?
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, no i in that add though
<rappo> cello_rasp well, is there a way to double check? and If i can get debian drivers, how do I use them in ubuntu? the driver download didnt have any documentation :/
<evilsmevil> i could do one with a video wrapping around the cube if you want
<fojackedddolt> ok
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, tommorow :) I need to see a few more if you could ...now have to sleep
<evilsmevil> no problems buddy
<thegladiator> evilsmevil, whats ur gfx card ?
<evilsmevil> ill try and remember to come on here
<evilsmevil> radeon 9800
<thegladiator> thanks please try to come
<cello_rasp> rappo: drivers do not vary from distro to distro, drivers are built-in to the kernel. to get the latest set of drivers get the latest kernel
<SodomizedPeanut> Just tinkering around with XFCE. I was wondering where you installed themes for the window manager? I put them in /usr/share/themes, but the Window Manager settings panel doesn't change.
<evilsmevil> not cutting edge but it runs smooth as sink
<thegladiator> good
<coop> hey, how i do install hp laserjet 1015,  i can't fins cups driver for it
<rukuartic> anyone know how I'd add a printer in XFCE?
<ailean> Is there any similar project to Fedora's OpenGL Composite Desktop on Ubuntu? See http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/02/22/1638228.shtml
<thegladiator> yes works well
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: "drwxr-xr-x 28 fojackeddolt fojackeddolt 4096" then the date, and it says i have new mail
<rappo> cello_rasp well, I have a fairly common card.. and they offer linux driver downloads
<rappo> so I downloaded them, I just don't know what do do next
<georgy> coop : see http.linuxprinting.org
<tallmf> does anyone have any DEFINITE ideas of how to play mpeg4 files in rhythmbox?
<coop> georgy: ok
<evilsmevil> ailean:  yes there is its called Xgl
<ailean> cheers
<lullabud> cello_rasp: i just downloaded the source for handbrake and it looks like it's compiling right now...
<bronze> coop - as a temporary measure, just choose some other hp laserjet model in the same or lesser mode l# series.
<evilsmevil> tallmf:  you need to install the correct codecs
<cello_rasp> rappo: if they are a debian package you can install them :)
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  looks ok.   what about  ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<tallmf> evilsmevil, Ilve installed the mpeg 4 codec
<tallmf> it doesnt work
<SodomizedPeanut> I'm being a dolt. Apologies.
<lnx_> is there anyway to install XGL yet?
<rappo> cello_rasp well inside the zip is just a binary.. not sure how to go about installing them :D
<coop> bronze: hmm what i cant choose?
<rappo> i tried chmod +X and then ./, no luck
<tallmf> I know I have the right codecs installed becaise I can play files in m player
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: "-rw------ 1" then my name, date, and what i typed in
<tallmf> mpeg4 fils that is
<rukuartic> anyone know how the command to start the gnome printer manager?
<evilsmevil> tallmf:  what distro are you using?
<tallmf> Ubuntu
<bronze> coop: Most HP priners use HPCL ( a prting language).  Just try to get as close as you can in model # without going over.
<evilsmevil> tallmf: what version of rythmbox are you using?
<cello_rasp> lnx_: yep check out the ubuntu forums for lots of info :)
<bronze> coop, then run the test page from CUPS
<lnx_> cello_rasp, have a URL?
<cello_rasp> rappo: they really shoudl release installation instructions with that in some forum
<cello_rasp> lnx_: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<bronze> If that works, then try a few other things, like printing a pdf.
<tallmf> evilsmevil, 9.1
<kcul> can you compile C++ projects fast with ubuntu?
<bronze> If those all work, you're OK.
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  try  mv .Xauthority Xauthority-old   then startx
<coop> bronze: i find it, Recommended: hpijs (Home page, view PPD, download PPD)
<lnx_> cello_rasp, does the XGL let you do fancy graphics when you minimize windows?
<rappo> cello_rasp you're tellin me :(
<bronze> coop. Cool.  You're in.
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: it still gives me permission errors
<coop> how i can install it?
<disastorm> hey madpilot
<coop> i need to run some thing?
* bronze buffs nails on sleeve, taking credit for doing nothging...
<cello_rasp> rappo: google always helps me when i just have a product serial number and a problem :)
<evilkry> hello
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  but the mv worked?
<mrgibson> does ubuntu use rpms to update its software?
<bronze> coop: Uh, is that stuff to be downloaded for WIndows systems?
<cello_rasp> lnx_ i believe so. XGL is a framework for making the most of your 3d graphics card.
<cello_rasp> its an new implementation of x in fact
<fojackedddolt> wastreL; yes mv worked
<thewayofzen> having some problems.  torrent links are automatically opening in gnome torrent and not giving me any option to change them to open in azureus.. HELP?
<geneo93> mrgibson:  debs
<thegladiator> mrgibson, no deb
<Jiveo> hey!
<Jiveo> listen here!
<mrgibson> deb ... like apt-get?
<Jiveo> dapper drake found my wifi card!!!!!!! woooohoooo
<s_v_e_n> I knows its KDE related ond off topic, but can someone help me with scripting in knoda ?
<Jiveo> as you were
<coop> bronze: no
<georgy> coop hpijs are in synaptic
<cello_rasp> Jiveo hey me too lets be wifi buddies
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  ok it's not a permissions problem in your homedir.  i dunno what it might be...  maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thegladiator> s_v_e_n, #kdevelop , #kubuntu
<Jiveo> ok
<evilkry> ok so I have searched everywhere online so i'm here to see if anyone may be able to assist me... I have just recently installed Ubuntu on an older laptop everything is working great - except I am haveing problem connecting to the internet with my usb netgear ma 101 wireless device
<bronze> coop : perhaps this will assist you some : http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1015
<thegladiator> Jiveo, latop ?
<Jiveo> yeah, with broadcom chipset
<cello_rasp> broadcom is common as hell
<coop> bronze: thank you
<s_v_e_n> thegladiator: I give #kdevelop a try , thanks
<Jiveo> couldn't get it to work for the life of me with ndiswrapper
<Jiveo> yeah
<thegladiator> np
<Jiveo> well dapper installer found it
<wastrel> !broadcom
<ubotu> I heard broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<donshyoku> i heard that the ndiswrapper is now included in ubuntu... breezy maybe
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: ahh, it says xserver is broken, or not fully installed
<Jiveo> i tried every freaking broadcom driver i could find
<Red-Sox> hi
<Jiveo> nothing worked on breezy
<Jiveo> i have a question about the dapper installer though
<donshyoku> hehe, i purposely went with an intel laptop so i could use the centrino wireless, out of the box support :)
<georgy> coop : hpijs are in synaptic
<evilkry> when I show ifconfig I see thee HWaddr mac of my AP... and I also see the MAC address of my wlan when I do iwconfig
<Jiveo> will it prompt me with a partitioner
<bronze> coop:  heh, page has the same styuff you were already looking at.
<geneo93> Jiveo:  yes
<bronze> At least thats  two sources of verification.  it will probably work!
<Jiveo> so its safe to choose 'install to hard disk'
<donshyoku> Jiveo: are you already on ubuntu (breezy, hoary)?
<kinetic> hello, whats the command to get apt-get command for kde?
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Jiveo> my laptop dual boots xp and breezy
<_jason> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<donshyoku> you can update to dapper through breezy
<cello_rasp> kinetic: apt-get :P
<Jiveo> wha!?!?!
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  and if it says it's already installed, add --reinstall
<donshyoku> you can use the terminal...
<Jiveo> you mean i spent two days getting that iso
<donshyoku> hehe, yeah!
<kcul> can you compile C++ projects fast with ubuntu?
<Jiveo> oh man :\
<Jiveo> how do i do it
<evilsmevil> tallmf: you may need to install the gstreamer0.10 plugins
<donshyoku> do you know how to edit your repositories?
<Mantice> Ive just downloaded Azureus where is the best place to put programs
<Jiveo> yeah
<cello_rasp> kcul yeah
<kcul> ic
<cello_rasp> it has clibs
<_jason> kcul: speed probably depends on the project and the computer :P
<donshyoku> go into the sources.list file and change all instances of breezy to dapper
<Jiveo> you're kidding me
<donshyoku> you can use the replace function in gedit to do it within a second
<fojackedddolt> wastrel: Hrmm.... i have a ton of dependencys..... do i just have to start on downloading them all?
<Jiveo> sudo apt-get update?
<_jason> kcul: install the build-essential package and use the command: g++ file.cc
<donshyoku> then go to the terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kinetic> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it, or use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Madpilot> Jiveo: nope, upgrading between versions really is that easy
<Jiveo> oh man thats sexy
<donshyoku> it'll install all of the packages, reboot, and you are in dapper!
<donshyoku> it is a lot faster
<Jiveo> oh man!
<wastrel> fojackedddolt:  yes, i guess your x stuff didn't get upgraded... weird.
<kinetic> dapper is better than breezy?
<wastrel> kinetic:  not currently
<Jiveo> yeah it is
<Jiveo> at least for me
<_jason> guys realize dapper is still devel, don't use it on your main system
<lullabud> Jiveo: and *that* is why debian based distros are so much better than rpm based distros.
* Jiveo bows in reverence
<donshyoku> you also have to figure that you aren't going from scratch, a lot of things are simply being updated... it is a lot faster than getting *everything* at once :)
<kcul> and yeah, what is ubuntu based on?
<Jiveo> has anyone set up openMosix with ubuntu?
<kcul> debian?
<Jiveo> linux cluster?
<Mantice> !bin
<ubotu> Mantice: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zaxxon> i might as well be in chineses chanel
<zaxxon> i dont understand a word
<Jiveo> !openMosix
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jiveo
<Jiveo> durn
<Mantice> What linux folder should I put Azureus in
<neoXite> so how stable is the breezy distro? it might have been crappy hardware (problematic old via chipset) but mit breezy froze like 3 times in a week, completely halted.
<zaxxon> can any of you guys recomnd a cras course in linux lingo and understanding ?
<disastorm> hey madpilot
<lnx_> how do you know if you have a nvidia card?
<Mabus06> Is there something other than gnome that I could use for ubuntu, where I could have a graphical desktop but still change the colors similar to windows xp?
<neoXite> ever had that happen or was it probably just bad hardware?
<zaxxon> mabus: you can use kubuntu
<kinetic> maBUS06: YOU CAN try kde
<georgy> lnx : lspci
<mahenMiam> Mabus06: apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<wastrel> ubotu tell zaxxon about rute
<Madpilot> neoXite: Breezy won't be updated, it's considered stable - you might have had bad hardware
<AngryElf> is it just me, or are the ATI drivers that come with ubuntu rather crummy?
<setrodox> is libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8 broken in dapper?
<kinetic> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<Madpilot> disasm: hi
<setrodox> ior libgtk-mozembed-ruby
<setrodox> -i
<Mabus06> And with KDE I can change the colors and stuff? Good, I need some dark  backgrounds...
<setrodox> it seems not to have anything else then a doc folder in it
<lnx_> georgy: will is say explicitly?
<Mabus06> And then do what to restart X?
<zaxxon> wastel :> what was that ?
<Madpilot> Mabus06: you can re-theme Gnome too, you know
<Mabus06> Or do I have to just install kubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> !tell Mabus06 about themes
<kevin> hi sorry but was ubuntu install supposed to ask for a root password
<kinetic> maBUS06: You can change backrounds with gnome
<wastrel> zaxxon:  ubotu sent you a link to a linux guide
<kinetic> maBUS06: You can change the themes too
<_jason> ubotu: tell kevin about root
<Mabus06> Not really, kinetic Madpilot
<neoXite> ok, i'm giving it another shot on an intel system. old via chipsets suck for reliable file transfer stuff o.o
<Madpilot> kevin: no - use sudo & your own pw
<georgy> lnx : open a terminal then lspci so you can see all you stuuf
<Mabus06> You can't change them to anything I like.
<kevin> I tried that and it didn't like that
<Mabus06> And you can't alter the colors like you can in XP.
<_jason> Mabus06: all three choices :P
<lnx_> georgy: i did that, but i'm not sure what i'm looking for
<kinetic> maBUS06: theres also xfce
<Jiveo> where is the sources.list file
<Mabus06> You can get like, the same thing as human except blue...
<zaxxon> thanks wastel, i'll get to chew on that imidiatley
<Mabus06> etc
<_jason> Jiveo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jiveo> gracias
<kevin> Madpilot: nevermind I must've typed it wrong
<Mabus06> I want all black background, white/yellow/green text.
<donshyoku> Jiveo:   go to the terminal at type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zaxxon> so if madona calls...i am not here
<donshyoku> that will bring it up in the text ediotr
<georgy> lnx: look like vga controller nvidia
<donshyoku> editor*
<Mantice> How to I get access to the opt folder
<_jason> Mantice: to do what?
<Mantice> dont worry
<lnx_> georgy: i take it as no...sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx <-- Ati users can ignore this.
<Mantice> i got hang of this
<lnx_> oops osrry
<_jason> Mantice: use sudo
<Jiveo> how do you do find and replace in vim
<Mantice> opt is the folder that you put program files in right
<lnx_> georgy:  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)
<kinetic> hey how do i mount my NTFS partitions for reading
<_jason> Jiveo: :s/foo/bar
<xnull> hi its working to add in my virtual hosts something like Include /bla/bla *thats a dir* :)?
<nemo__> bonjour
<donshyoku> Jiveo:  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell kinetic about ntfs
<zero> how do i move files?
<_jason> Jiveo: you probably want :%s/foo/bar/g, to replace all occurences of 'foo'
<zero> wuts the command
<zero> for moving files form one dir to another
<zero> *from
<Mantice> sudo opt
<Mantice>  dont wor :(
<Jiveo> thanks
<georgy> lnx: so you don't have aa nvidia or ATi card, and no driver to accelerate your Savage card :-(
<Mantice> how do i open a directory with sudo
<donshyoku> no problem, jiv
<zero> ?
<coop> hey, what fstype is a cdrw, i cant mount it with  iso9660
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mantice about cli
<Jiveo> should i do apt-get updat efirst
<Madpilot> Mabus06: check some of those URLs the bot sent you about themes, I'm sure someone's done a black/yellow theme for Gnome...
<Jiveo> or update-dist
<georgy> nemo: bonjour
<zero> anyone?
<Mabus06> With kubuntu can I customise the colors myself, though?
<zero> anyone know command for moving files?
<soundray> Gosh, this is annoying.
<Madpilot> Mabus06: you can build your own themes in Gnome, too - there's tutorials at some of the theme sites
<lnx_> georgy: so looks like i'm a no go for GLX?
<soundray> Can I have some help fixing my package management? I've added a repository, apt-get update loads it okay now, but it doesn't update packages from the new repository.
<zaxxon> WHAT IS GNU ?
<wastrel> ubotu tell zero about cli
<Madpilot> zero: mv
<georgy> lnx: yeap, sorry
<zero> oh....
<Mabus06> zaxxon: gnu not unix, it's a recursive acronym
<georgy> zaxxon : GNU IS NOT UNIX
<donshyoku> Jiveo:  you have to
<donshyoku> that will detect the new packages and then you can choose to install them
<wastrel> zaxxon:  the GNU foundation is an organization that wrote a lot of the open-source software that went into linux (besides the kernel)
<AngryElf> okay, i got firefox 1.5 working, but for some stupid reason whenever I open it it goes to this webpage www.petersons.com which is NOT what i have setup as my home page, what gives?
<roaet> how do I set which workgroup I am in?
<kbrosnan> zaxxon, also see http://gnu.org
<zaxxon> recursice acronym - oh my god, am i smart enough
<Jiveo> which one first donshyoku
<Jiveo> too late, i accidentally did apt-get update first
<Jiveo> :\
<donshyoku> that is oaky
<donshyoku> that is what you need to do
<milhous> hello, anyone have any experience with intel hda audio?
<wastrel> update first is correct
<Jiveo> ok phew
<donshyoku> after you edit the sources list, you always have to update
<lullabud> roaet: edit your smb.conf
<Jiveo> ah
<Mantice> ...
<donshyoku> it doens't really modify anything, just finds the new sources
<donshyoku> then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade which will find all the updates you need, DL, and install them
<georgy> milhous : why
<Jiveo> when i reboot, will i have another boot option
<wastrel> soundray:  pastebin your sources.list
<donshyoku> this will take quite a while though to DL and install, it is a huge update
<Jiveo> like i have two now, one for kernel *.9 and one for *.10
<donshyoku> you can still use your computer while it is DLing all of the files, but when it starts to install things, you should let it be... otherwise, you will crash out a lot of stuff
<Jiveo> its upgrading now
<milhous> georgy:  got ubuntu installed, sound appears to be working though i can't hear anything.  the package manager also tells me that i am current with the latest alsa packages.
<donshyoku> uuuum... i am not on dapper right now, so i couldn't tell you
<donshyoku> ok cool
<donshyoku> i think it will boot directly into the latest kernel version
<soundray> wastrel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9277 -- thanks for checking it out.
<wastrel> milhous:  you need to unmute your sound
<georgy> milhous:have a asus notebook ?
<Jae686> hi
<Jae686> anyone here uses e17 with 5.10 ?
<milhous> georgy:  nope, a dell desktop.
<Jiveo> i wonder if it will find my wifi car
<Jiveo> card
<kbrosnan> AngryElf, for some reason firefox will parse part of the path to your profile and do a google i'm feeling lucky search, i think making a new profile often solves the issue http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_manager#Linux and http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<soundray> wastrel, line 007 is the one where I was hoping to get the new update-manager package through.
<roaet> thank you lullabud
<georgy> milhous:are you open a mixer and lokk that everyting is on
<donshyoku> what wifi card do you have?  broadcom?
<twitch101> how long should it take a 699 MB .avi file to zip?
<xnull> its working to add in my virtual hosts something like Include /bla/bla *thats a dir* :)?
<wastrel> soundray:  that doesn't look like an apt repository
<wastrel> soundray:  i suggest just downloading the deb and installing it yourself :] 
<evilsmevil> depends on the settings and the speed of your machine twitch101 but a while
<twitch101> estimate pentium 3?
<Burgwork> twitch101, a few moments on my 2500+
<wastrel> soundray:  do they suggest adding the site to sources.list?
<soundray> wastrel, it should work according to http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo -- also, apt-get update doesn't complain about it.
<wastrel> kk sec
<soundray> wastrel, yes.
<xnull> its working to add in my virtual hosts something like Include /bla/bla *thats a dir* :)? somebody ?
<xnull> grr
<AngryElf> kbrosnan, I just deleted the profile that I had and created a new one and it's still doing it
<zero> that didnt help, im still typing something wrong
<twitch101> well i have a 6 year old dell about how long do you think it would take?
<milhous> georgy:  wonderful, thank you, that did the trick.
<milhous> another quick question...
<_jason> AngryElf: does it do it if you run 'firefox' in a terminal?
<milhous> what's the easiest way to add a monitor resolution?
<zero> how would i move a file from my home drive to /usr, i did mv ..... then wut?
<georgy> lnx: have fun with your music and Ubuntu
<fojackedddolt> whats the command to gain access to root?
<_jason> ubotu: tell milhous about fixres
<pianoboy3333> So why do you think about the question "Why is linux better?" I'm conducting a poll between the three OS's Windows, OS X, and Linux. You can make your response at whyisyourosbetter@gmail.com
<lullabud> fojackedddolt: sudo su
<georgy> foja: sudo
<_jason> ubotu: tell fojackedddolt about sudo
<AngryElf> _jason, no it doesn't
<soundray> twitch101, it'll take ages, and it won't compress it very well.
<fojackedddolt> i mean permission wise
<_jason> fojackedddolt: do not use sudo su, use sudo -s instead if you need a root prompt.  But read the link from ubotu for more info
<kbrosnan> AngryElf, is that 1.0 or 1.5 that got launched
<twitch101> omg what abour rar would that compress better
<zero> someone?
<AngryElf> both ways launch 1.5
<Mantice> is there a way to use sudo and open up the directory with a gui?
<_jason> AngryElf: now check what the launcher is running
<twitch101> sudo nautilus
<AngryElf> kbrosnan, i've removed 1.0.7
<_jason> Mantice: yes
<twitch101> mantice: sudo nautilus
<lullabud> _jason: good call on the sudo -s, i didn't know about that.
<Madpilot> Mantice: "gksudo nautilus"
<wastrel> soundray:  ok so you've got the line in there just like he says, it won't install update-manager for you?
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ oowriter2
<zero> how would i move a file from home drive to /usr under root
<bluefoxicy> no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<AngryElf> _jason, they're both running the same thing 1.0 isn't even around anymore
<kbrosnan> AngryElf, where did you install 1.5, does that location have any spaces in the path?
<soundray> wastrel, it will install update-manager, but it wants to get the old version from main.
<dsas> zero: mv filename /usr/filename
<_jason> AngryElf: I mean, is the command that the launcher is using exactly 'firefox' or is it something a bit different?
<georgy> zero: sudo mv .....
<AngryElf> kbrosnan, /opt/firefox
<zero> ty dsas that wtus  was lookn for
<AngryElf> _jason, firefox %s
<dsas> zero: sorry, you'll need to "sudo mv file /usr/file"
<zero> k
<AngryElf> which btw, what does %s do and where can i find a list of those options?
<wastrel> soundray:  ahhhhh.  put line 7 @ the top of the file
<wastrel> soundray:  man sources.list   your most preferred source goes at the top of the file :] 
<Kaiserlinux> OK, my first try with IRC
<_jason> AngryElf: change it to firefox, use %s only for the system > pref > preferred app settings; and if you find a list let me know, I found one once and forget it
<_jason> s/forget/forgot
<moonunit> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<moonunit> wooohooo!
<soundray> wastrel, are you sure? I made the change, re-did apt-get update, same situation.
<_jason> AngryElf: actually, I just check my launcher and it has %u... don't ask me what it does but maybe you want to match yours to that
<eternaljoy_> how can I upgrade to latest clamscan please?
<soundray> wastrel, it reorders the sources.list internally anyway, doesn't it?
<disastorm> hey if i upgraded from a 430W psu to a 500w psu and my computer seems to keep restarting/crashing is that likely because of overheating?
<_jason> AngryElf: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<lullabud> eternaljoy_ clamscan?
<lnx_> does dapper come with XGL?
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: you must be new to Linux :)
<bluepixel> my keyboard only works with root account otherwise keyboard doenst work, what to do?
<kbrosnan> disastorm, Have you checked the RAM and HD for errors?
<AngryElf> _jason, awesome
<donshyoku> no, dapper does not come with XGL
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: clearly...
<donshyoku> it has been added to the repositories though so you can apt-get it
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: if you have no idea what clamscan is, you must be new :)
<_jason> AngryElf: although I use %s in my preferred apps and it isn't listed there...
<lnx_> donshyoku what's the apt-get for it?
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: 2 days?  1 week?
<GTX> lnx_: You havnt installed dapper have you?
<Burgwork> lnx_, xserver-xgl I believe
<lnx_> GTK, yes
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: 12 years
<Burgwork> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* moonunit cant wait for dapper
<disastorm> how do i check ram and hd for errors
<wastrel> soundray: bah i dunno then :] 
<h0me5k1n> i can access windows shares using a wired connection but not when I use wireless (on the same computer) anyone know why this might be?
<GTX> lnx_: Theres loads of bugs :/
<disastorm> the reason why i think its overheating is because if i turn off my computer for awhile it seems to run longer without an error
<extremis> Soooo... anyone getting fatal errors when trying to start Xgl?
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: er... actually more like 10.
<extremis> ;)
<lnx_> GTK, so it work at all?
<Mantice> how come cd desktop does not work
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: there is NO WAY you been using Linux for 12 years if you never even heard of clamscan!  LOL
<Burgwork> lnx_, extremis please take this to #ubuntu-xgl
<GTX> lnx_, I installed it and had to format my whole system back to breezy lost everything
<disastorm> i cant really run anything, i have windows on that computer and it got currupt because of one of the crashes
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: well, it's not in my apt-cache search results....
<h0me5k1n> capital D in desktop?
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: no need to lie in here trying to impress others!
<Mabus06> So what happens after I install kubuntu-desktop? How do I get to KDE?
<Mabus06> And can I remove it?
<disastorm> so now theres like no OS on it and it keeps crashing or not being able to read files from the cd when i try to repair the windows installation
<GTX> Mabus06, Select session KDE on login screen./
<donshyoku> lnx, same here with XGL and dapper
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: dude!  i'm not lying, but it's really not important anyways...
<Madpilot> eternaljoy: a linux user not caring about antivirus apps doesn't strike me as unusual...
<Mabus06> GTX: thanks
<lullabud> Madpilot: damn straight.
<fojackedddolt> when i try and reinstall X because its broken, it says it can't open lock file, permission denyed
<GTX> Mabus06, np
<disastorm> i just wanna know if its a possibility, upgrading from 430W to 500W psu will it make your computer hotter ?
<donshyoku> i had XGL installed and working, but it was slow and buggy.... i destroyed my system trying to remove it
<kbrosnan> disastorm, the ultamate boot cd is the simplest tool http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ use  Memtest86 or  Memtest86+ for ram and then find the HD maker and use thier tool
<GTX> fojackedddolt, You using sudo ?
<donshyoku> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4#head-0c95279abc459977042d1eb5035e67bb6a6e8c4d   if you want to try to apt-get XGL... do so at your own risk
<fojackedddolt> ahh, nm... sorry, thanks
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: type this " sudo apt-get install clamav
<eternaljoy_> " then type clamscan
<GTX> np fojackedddolt
<soundray> disastorm, very possible, if the new PSU is less efficient.
<Arafangion> How do I install sun java?
<wastrel> what's clamscan?
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: type this " sudo apt-get install clamav" then type clamscan :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Arafangion about javadeb
<Madpilot> !tell Arafangion about java
<wastrel> ah some antivirus thing
<Arafangion> Madpilot: I know about java, I specifically need sun java.
<roaet> my wireless is not finding DHCP, anyone have any clue about that?
<soundray> wastrel, package clamav.
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: i would, but i don't use AV. :P  what i meant was `sudo apt-caches search clamscan` returned null.
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: http://www.clamav.net/faq.html
<Mantice> I cant beleave it cant access my desktop,........
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: yeah, i see that now.
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: for claiming to have used Linux for 10 years, you sure are ignorant :)
<Mantice> This is taking for ever to do a simple thing
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: ok :)
<wastrel> lullabud:  you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<disastorm> also back before windows got currupted i noticed the computer locked up only when it was either running a game or like installing something
<soundray> Mantice, maybe 'cd Desktop'?
<_jason> how can I run whatever is set as the gnome default browser from the command line?
<Mantice> i typed that
<disastorm> so does that sound like a temperature problem?
<soundray> Mantice, try 'cd ~/Desktop'
<disastorm> i used it for 4 hours without incident until i started playing games, and i also tried installing updates
<roaet> I'm having some new issues with my wireless.
<h0me5k1n> cd ~/Desktop
<lullabud> wastrel: right, but i do it by habit so i can skip back to search, kill the line and type "-get install"
<roaet> It was working yesterday but now it isn't.
<Mantice> sondray wins :P
<ipfw> whats the easiest way to clone a full CD ?
<h0me5k1n> hehe
<roaet> I went to network settings and disabled both my wireless and my ethernet.
<Arafangion> I'm attempting to install java via fakeroot, however it's complaining about no matching plugings.
<Mabus06> ipfw: turn it into an iso, burn the iso image onto another cd
<soundray> Mantice, do you know what that did?
<ipfw> I tried readcd f=file.raw &&  readcd -w f=/dev/cdrom but it didn't do it right
<h0me5k1n> i can access windows shares using a wired connection but not when I use wireless (on the same computer) anyone know why this might be?
<Arafangion> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zQNFhm39.html
<Mantice> desktop has a invisable ~ infront of it
<Jae686> whats the e17 channel?
<ipfw> Mabus06: easiest way to get the iso is what ? dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./file.iso ?
<Arafangion> Jae686: Just #e
<h0me5k1n> ~ is where the heart is
<roaet> But the strange thing is, in the ubuntu network settings wizard, I disabled both of my eth* but one is still working.
<_jason> Mantice: ~ is the same as /home/username
<roaet> Anyone have any idea?
<soundray> Mantice, no, the shell (that you type your commands into) expands ~ to /home/richard
<lullabud> ipfw: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom.iso
<Mabus06> ipfw: a variety of programs
<lullabud> ipfw: you'll probably have to unmount the cdrom first.
<disastorm> i used it for 4 hours without incident until i started playing games, and i also tried installing updates. does that sound like a temperature problem?
<ipfw> lullabud: thanks
<soundray> h0me5k1n, :)  ~ sweet ~
<fojackedddolt> where are the repository files? i think im going to try and downgrade back to horay.. this is sucking
<roaet> Can anyone assist me with my wireless issue =(
<zero> people!!!
<_jason> fojackedddolt: what is the problem?  downgrading is not possible afaik
<zero> i want to say i love u all sooooo soo much
<GTX> fojackedddolt, /etc/apt/sources.list
<zero> ty very veyr very very much
<ipfw> roaet: whats the issue ?
<zero> i finally got it. ty sooo much God bless u all
<GTX> fojackedddolt, are you on the new distro?
<zero> ty
<Mantice> whats wrong with mv filename /usr/filename
<fojackedddolt> whats the termial editing program? what would i use to edit the repositories
<disastorm> hey soundray
<GTX> fojackedddolt, are you on dappeh?
<disastorm> do u think if i flash my bios it might fix the restarts?
<roaet> Yesterday my wifi was working correctly. Today it is not. I have tried to use the network settings in the admin panel but that doesn't help.
<mruiz> hello! I have a question: How is the correct way to report a Dapper bug? Go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs ? (currently has only 1 bug!) Many times I reported bugs in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<zero> wow
<zero> i love u all
<zero> God bless u
<fojackedddolt> im on... the terminal.. im not sure, im a newbie
<Mantice> i mean dirmv azureus /opt
<fojackedddolt> oh
<fojackedddolt> im "on" breezy
<soundray> disastorm, no, not if your PSU generates too much heat :)
<fojackedddolt> but when i updated, it messed everythign up
<blackvd> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu. how do i install kde 3.5? can i just apt-get install kdebase?
<ipfw> roaet: tried any diag, like pinging to see how far you can get, snort to view packets, netstat and so on ?
<roaet> ipfw, I've done just about everything that I can think of but I can't get my wireless to hit DHCP.
<GTX> blackvd, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mantice> is there away I can just create a user with full access to every thing
<blackvd> will it give me 3.5?
<farous> blackvd: as in #kubuntu room
* CaptainMorgan is commandant of this ship
<GTX> Mantice, Yes adduser normaly then edit /etc/passwd
<blackvd> alright
<roaet> ipfw, no I can't resolve hosts because it doesn't resolve DHCP from the router.
<disastorm> ok
<soundray> fojackedddolt, you'll be okay. If apt doesn't work, it's probably because you have synaptic still open.
<ipfw> roaet: its dhcp aye... I take it you did the simple things, like reboot, and take the device all the way down etc
<roaet> ipfw, well I'm not sure how to take the device all the way down. Should I just sudo modprobe -r module?
<ipfw> roaet: is the dhcp serv the ISP's or yours ?
<roaet> ipfw, it is mine, It is working fine.
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: you seem like a nice person otherwise :)
<ipfw> roaet: no, just ifconfig eth1 down (or whatever) and then dhcpclient or dhcp*whatever to try to get a new lease
<bikini> whats the command to change a folder to 'writeable'??
<roaet> ipfw, ok let me try that.
<roaet> ipfw, one moment I'll join from my other computer.
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: glad to know i can be ignorant and nice... i suppose ignorance is bliss.
<soundray> bikini, chmod +w folder
<ipfw> roaet: there is also a command to tell the dhcp server to release & give a new one... but you would have to look that up
<Se7h> bikini chmod +w
<lullabud> eternaljoy_: hopefully my recently lost ignorance of clamav doesn't hinder my bliss too much.
<h0me5k1n> i can access windows shares using a wired connection but not when I use wireless (on the same computer) anyone know why this might be?
<ipfw> roaet: also, might try restarting the dhcp box, in case it has a grudge against you :P
<we2by> aureus works very slow here :(
<we2by> azureus*
<roaet> ipfw, I don't think that is a problem since it's working fine with all the other boxes here.
<lullabud> anybody know a quick way to find out what libraries contain certain header files?
<ipfw> h0me5k1n: firewalling rules on the two interfaces might be different ?
<soundray> h0me5k1n, can you ping the server when on wireless?
<roaet> ipfw, this seems to be a recurring problem with the ipw2100 drivers.
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: I updated it now. I added deb http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian-volatile sarge/volatile main to my sources.list
<Tolli^BNC> hello .. okey im so stuck right now will someone please help e stupid f*king noob getting root acces work properly.
<h0me5k1n> i'm using the same ip
<roaet2> k
<eternaljoy_> lullabud: I followed that website instructions
<_jason> Tolli^BNC: use sudo not root, the bot will send you a link
<h0me5k1n> yes i can ping it
<ipfw> roaet: oh, might set the timeouts on both boxen higher too, I've had dhcp servers take up to 45sec before :P
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tolli^BNC about sudo
<roaet2> j
<disastorm> hey soundray is it possible instead of overheat maybe theres some conflict of the psu with something and if i flash the bios it might fix it?
<Arafangion> So, there's no solution to my problem?
<soundray> disastorm, I would say that is extremely unlikely.
<roaet2> ipfw I still can't get DHCP to work
<disastorm> oh ok i was just wondering because i had a problem similar to that before (but i dont think it was from psu) and i flashes the bios and it fixed it
<eternaljoy_> roaet2: :(
<disastorm> *flashed
<h0me5k1n> ipfw - how do i check for firewall rules on each interface?  The ubuntu box is not on the net and doesn't have a firewall afaik
<eternaljoy_> disastorm: you were very lucky :P
* Arafangion is trying to install Sun Java, but he can't because of: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zQNFhm39.html
<soundray> disastorm, PSU's aren't usually among the hardware components that the BIOS has any dealings with.
<eternaljoy_> disastorm: flashes sounded better :)
<Arafangion> And yes, using   DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin does NOT work.
<disastorm> oh well my computer just crashed again
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: how did you try to install java?
<disastorm> im gonna return the psu and get a different one
<disastorm> my original psu was 430W should i just get another 430W one
<disastorm> (my original stopped working)
<Tolli^BNC> argh... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo i dident even finish the first 4 notes before i went stuck ... its impossible to get stupid root to work.
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I followed the instructions at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: They turn out to be essentialyl the same instructions as at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<lullabud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: type this: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<beerockxs> I have lots of messages like these in my /var/log/messages: awesome kernel [4305663.593000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I need Sun Java.
<beerockxs> how do I fix that?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: try my command
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: I said, try my again
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: try my command
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: It's downloading, but that can't be Sun Java?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: who told you my command isnt Sun Java?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: why uou need Sun Java anyway?
<h0me5k1n> tolli - what are you trying to do?
<Xenguy_> !lart my boss
<roaet2> can anyone please help me with my wireless problem?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: you do not need root - use "sudo" and your own user pw
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: why are you needing Sun Java anyway?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I have a program that says it needs Sun Java 1.4, and not 1.5, so I'm guessing it's very specific.
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: Weka, in particular.
<Madpilot> Xenguy: lart only works in #ubuntu-offtopoic
<Arafangion> It might work in this version, incidently.
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: what program?
<Madpilot> *offtopic, that is
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: whats weka?
<Xenguy> Madpilot: yeah, found that out last time - still, I had to ;P
<Arafangion> http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/
<lullabud> roaet2: what's the problem?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: did you try my command yet?
<Poodlecake> how to I give my user access to write to the opt directory
<disastorm> ok soundray well im gonna try to return my psu and get a less W psu
<fojackedddolt> whats sudo stand for? whats the standard debian command for root?
<disastorm> see u later
<farous> Poodlecake: man chmod
<eternaljoy_> Poodlecake: how is your dog?
<soundray> disastorm?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: Yes
<disastorm> yes?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: did you try my command yet? yes?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: 89% downloaded
<soundray> disastorm is the 430W one broken?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: did it install?
<Poodlecake> i cant cmod
<Poodlecake> it says im not owner
<disastorm> yes
<disastorm> thats why i got a new one
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: you using modem? :P
<Poodlecake> lo
<farous> Poodlecake: sudo chmod
<disastorm> and when i was looking i wanted to get a 500w because it sounded better
<Poodlecake> l
<Fredde> Is there any good text based audio player?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: Nice, it _is_ Sun Java.
<eternaljoy_> Poodlecake: dont you own your poodle dog? :)
<Poodlecake> can i chmod every thing
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: Sun allows people to redistribute it?
<wastrel> Fredde:  mpg123, mpg321
<SodomizedPeanut> Hi. I'm having a little trouble trying to get my ps/2 mouse to work alongside my laptop's touchpad.
<disastorm> im one of those people that likes to get good stuff even if i dont know what they do so i got 500w psu
<Xenguy> Poodlecake: chmod -R (but be careful :-)
<soundray> disastorm, get the wattage you need for your system, not more.
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: I told you it was
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: but you dont listen
<farous> Poodlecake: that is not wise not required not necessary
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: ask Sun
<disastorm> how can i tell how much i need?
<[blah] > this might be a stupid question, but is dling torrents on ubuntu any faster than on windows?
<soundray> disastorm, it's not like horsepower in a car, where you can never have enough.
<disastorm> so i should get 430 then?
<Tolli^BNC> anyone who can help me with root please go to channel #LOL
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: what does _ _ mean?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: _is_ <-- what does the _ _ mean?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: is _ the same as " " ?
<soundray> disastorm, much better to select the PSU for efficiency=low heat.
<Poodlecake> sudo opt chmod 777
<Tolli^BNC> PLEASE HELP ME IN #LOL
<Poodlecake> whats wrong with that
<dyrne> [blah] : not really
<Xenguy> Tolli^BNC: die
<eternaljoy_> Tolli^BNC: hey!  keep the conversation nice and clean please
<disastorm> my psu is made by antec
<disastorm> the new one
<_jason> eternaljoy_: it's a way of doing underline
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: you do not need root - and don't use ALL CAPS, thanks
<billh> How do I install a plain "grub" for AMD64 ? from the Debian archives ?
<eternaljoy_> Tolli^BNC anyone who can help me with root <-- this isnt a s&x channel
<eternaljoy_> _jason: yes but is its meaning?
<Tolli^BNC> well im so lost i need stupid apache2 to work but it wont!
<lullabud> [blah] : it's not any faster on any OS.  the usual problem with torrents, or any other large file transfer, especially up, is your router.
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: It generally means "underline that word".
<eternaljoy_> _jason: yes but what is its meaning?
<omar_> ranlib: unable to rename '//usr/local/lib/libpcre.a' reason: Operation not permitted
<omar_> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<farous> Poodlecake: why do you want to do that anyway?
<omar_> help
<Tolli^BNC> it wont let me edit the files in the folders :S
<_jason> eternaljoy_: same meaning as something that is underlined, it gives it emphasis
<disastorm> it says it has 2 fans one that spins on startup and another that spins when it gets hot
<billh> The graphics stuff for grub in dapper seems to be introducing problems with the serial support
<kurr> how do i modify the startup boot loader, so that it could autoload to run windows instead of linux?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: why did you underline the word?
<Poodlecake> so i can copy a programs into the folder
<h0me5k1n> i can access windows shares using smb:// address in firefox but not using "places"- "network servers" - help anyone?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: which files, in which folders?
<farous> you can put whatever you want in your home dir Poodlecake
<lullabud> [blah] : get a router that has QoS and set the Queues according to your actual up/down speeds.
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: _is_ <-- what underline it?
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: _is_ <-- why underline it?
<Poodlecake> i want to put programs in opt
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I don't know why I underlined it! :)
<Poodlecake> thats what its used for right
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot the apache2 folder were the online folders get stored..
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: you drunk? :P
<Xenguy> Poodlecake: yeah, or more traditionally /usr/local
<farous> Poodlecake: its for extra programs to be used by all users
<kbrooks> coolie
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: use sudo
<Poodlecake> So I have no idea why its locked
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: does weka work now?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I underlined it to mean that I want more stress on that word.
<[blah] > lullabud, what do you mean by set QoS according to my speed?
<dyrne> kurr: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  find the line commented out that says like default 0 uncomment line and change 0 to whatever entry windows is counting down
<Poodlecake> So i wana unlock it
<Arafangion> (I think()
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot /var/www
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: "sudo chown" - and read "man chown"
<farous> Poodlecake: it is owned by root you need root priv to write to it
<Xenguy> Poodlecake: do 'sudo -i'
* Mazingaro is back (gone 00:00:47)
<farous> Poodlecake: and this is the right wy so no user can play with it
<Xenguy> Mazingaro: turn that thing off please
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot i did chown it didnt work ... it gave me a crossed pen in the right corner of the folder icon.
<Poodlecake> but it has nothing in it lol
<lullabud> [blah] : torrents clog up the IP queues and slow down all of your traffic...
* Mazingaro is back (gone 00:00:49)
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: read man chown so you know how to use it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<roaet2> hjkl
<roaet2> j
<Tolli^BNC> man chown?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I'm taking a look at it now.
* Mazingaro is away: I'm busy
<Xenguy> Mazingaro: now imagine all 600 of us in this channel doing that, you fool
<lullabud> [blah] : if you get a router that has QoS and lets you set your bandwidth limits it will control the IP queues better and all of your traffic will flow more smoothly.
* Mazingaro was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (do not use away msgs, thanks)
<farous> Poodlecake: because you can apt-get most of the progs you need
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* Xenguy ^5s Madpilot 
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: why would you want more _stress_ on that word?
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<disastorm> hey soundray
<lullabud> [blah] : for instance, without QoS you can't play online games and download torrents at the same time, but with proper QoS you can download torrents 24/7 while playing games with just about not noticeable lag increase.
<roaet2> when I run dhclient eth1 it goes into this attempting to contact mode
<soundray> disastorm, yes
<Poodlecake> sudo-i opt chmod 777
<roaet2> i'm confused
<Poodlecake>   how come this dont work
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: 'man chown' in  terminal will bring up the manual page for the chown command
<kurr> dyrne: thanks
<dyrne> kurr: np
<disastorm> this is the new 500w psu i got http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=332377&pfp=SEARCH
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: Because I was sure that it _wasn't_ sun java, because I didn't think they let people redistribute Java.
<h0me5k1n> i can access windows shares using smb:// address in firefox but not using "places"- "network servers" - help anyone?
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: because you typed it out wrong
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I was under the impression that people had to download it themselves from the sun website.
<lullabud> [blah] : there are opensource routers that have QoS, such as ipcop or m0n0wall.
<Poodlecake> How was it supose to be typed
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: no idea
<Poodlecake> I dont know im a n00b
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: does weka work now?
<farous> Poodlecake: sudo chmod 775 /opt
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: you don't want to use chmod like that on root's folders
<bluefoxicy> monkeyfuck.
<bluefoxicy> ubotu:  oowriter2 on dapper
<[blah] > lullabud, by router you are refering to hardware or software?
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> disastorm, oh. That is a very good make in my experience.
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: language, thanks
<Poodlecake> Its ok
<Burgwork> Poodlecake, to enter su interactively, you use "sudo -i" <-- note the space you missed
<Poodlecake> It has nothing on it
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: never assume as you wil be more wrong than right
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot: bluefox@icebox:~$ oowriter2
<kaiserlinux1> Hello, I did ask for How to find out "unmet dependencies" on the mail list, can somebody help me?
<bluefoxicy> no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<disastorm> so you dont think its overheating then?
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  This will result in language, yes.
<lullabud> [blah] : well, in the end it's a little of both.  i just mean whatever it is that's routing your traffic.
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: I'm sorry, it's in my nature to assume :(
<Psykus> i upgraded xchat earlier by downloading an RPM from the official site, then using alien to convert it to a .deb... it seemed to install ok, but when I try to launch it, I get an error:
<farous> Poodlecake: and you need to read more on linux file structure
<Psykus> xchat: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Burgwork> bluefoxicy, are you using dapper?
<bluefoxicy> Burgwork:  yes.  Is this a known issue?
<Psykus> i looked in the package list, and it says I have libssl installed
<lullabud> [blah] : there are linux distro's that will run on crappy hardware and will work as a router.
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy: on Dapper? That's one of those "it's broken, you get to keep the pieces" moments, I guess...
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: yeah, its in your nature to make an as& out of U and ME :)
<Burgwork> bluefoxicy, try in #ubuntu+1
<farous> Poodlecake: if you need a program for you personal use make a bin dir under your home folder and put them there
<GTX> Psykus, Try reinstalling.
<Poodlecake> whats the -i do
<eternaljoy_> Arafangion: as& out of U and ME  = ASSUME :)
<lullabud> [blah] : they tend to work better than things like linksys and dlink routers.
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  mmhmm.  I can't figure out what pieces are broken, though.
<bluefoxicy> Burgwork:  will do
<Psykus> GTX: libssl, xchat, or both?
<GTX> Poodlecake, -i makes you actuly login to root rather than run 1 command
<crimsun> Psykus: not sure why you installed another version. It's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop and is installed by default.
<GTX> Psykus, libssh
<GTX> Psykus, libssl *
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot read it and i dont understand sh*t
<Psykus> the version included with ubuntu is old
<soundray> disastorm, it's hard to say. Have you got a way to read board/cpu temps in ubuntu? Try ls ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ ; if empty, install mbmon
<aquarius> Does right-clicking an ISO and saying burn to disc work when burning to a movie DVD?
<Jae686> i fukued up gnome. how can i restore it without re-.isntalling the entire distro?
<Arafangion> eternaljoy_: Gosh, weka is enourmous.  It seems to work, as far as I can see.
<Poodlecake> that dident work :(
<we2by> azureus works very slow here :(
<disastorm> i dont have ubuntu on that computer
<Burgwork> aquarius, it should
<we2by> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Tolli^BNC> iv already put the sudo chown system_username /folder but it doesnt help .
<disastorm> actually i only had windows but it got currupt with all the crashing so i dont really have an OS on it
<crimsun> Psykus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/net/xchat ?
<[blah] > lullabud, these are the options I have in my router: Firewall
<[blah] > 
<[blah] > Virtual servers
<[blah] > 
<[blah] > Client IP filters
<[blah] > 
<[blah] > MAC address filtering
<[blah] > 
<[blah] > Block sites
<[blah] > 
<Arafangion> [blah] : STOP
<[blah] > DMZ
<[blah] > 
<gosuflavor> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper?  I'm getting an error installing a driver.
<Poodlecake> I rember on another linux you can login as root and it would let you access every thing till you logged off
<[blah] > WAN Ping blocking
<[blah] > 
<lullabud> [blah] : yeah, don't do that dude.
<[blah] > Security log
<[blah] > sorry
<Xenguy> !tell [blah]  about paste
<lullabud> pastebin.org
<roaet2> anyone know of a good IP range scanner?
<_jason> Poodlecake: that's a bad idea security-wise
<[blah] > Didn't expect it to \n
<wastrel> nmap
<roaet2> I lost my wireless router
<lullabud> shizz... wrong domain.
<roaet2> ah yes
<roaet2> nmap
<aquarius> How can I mount another partition on my computer without using the command line?
<Poodlecake> Well look at windows ><
<jetscreamer> !info xvmount
<ubotu> xvmount: (Small graphical utility for mounting devices by users), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 3.7-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<_jason> Poodlecake: what about it?
<Poodlecake> Its like that allways
<lullabud> [blah] : what router do you hve?
<GTX> !info mysqltcl
<eugman> Whenever I click something highlighted in stani's pythong editor my mouse changes and becomes unresponsive.
<ubotu> mysqltcl: (Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language.), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 2.30-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<Poodlecake> im only doing it to a opt direcory with nothing in it
<farous> Poodlecake: are you running a server or just a desktop?
<aquarius> jetscreamer, thanks
<Poodlecake> desktop
<disastorm> i think my cpu temp readings were always messed up on that computer anyway
<[blah] > lullabud, Its a Corinex powerline router
<Codyman> i just installed dapper drake.. i'm loving the broadcom support out of the box (my card automatically for the 1st time was detected!) hwoever for some reason when I click "activiate" to activate my conncetino... it hangs.. any ideas?
<_jason> Poodlecake: I meant logging in as root was a bad idea
<Psykus> crimsun: how would I install that version then?
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: what format is the stuff you're trying to install in?
<Tolli^BNC> Madpilot ... man but i already put the chown on it but it wont let me why!?
<farous> ok then scroll up and see the command i gave you
<jetscreamer> aquarius: it uses fstab though
<GTX> Codyman, #ubuntu+1 and you shouldnt use it as your main OS.
<lullabud> [blah] : huh... never heard of it...  that must mean i'm new to routing, right eternaljoy_?  ;-)
<kaiserlinux1> Is it busy here, or I am wrong?
<farous> _jason: for a desktop user his home dir is more important than anything else
<jetscreamer> aquarius: you can edit it's config though too
<crimsun> !tell Psykus about repos
<_jason> farous: ok?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: "sudo chown <your username> /var/www"
<soundray> disastorm, this is really a forum for software support, Ubuntu to be specific. There are hardware channels on IRC where you will get much more qualified help.
<Arafangion> kaiserlinux1: It is relatively busy here, yes.
<Poodlecake> im trying to put a program
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot i already done that but it wont give me acces to it.
<disastorm> oh what channel
<Hysty> Codyman, try 'acpi=off' in the kernel boot parameters
<Poodlecake> i have a folder with a program in it
<farous> _jason: he is only worried of a perception of lost space
<lullabud> from my experience it's _always_ busy in here.
<Codyman> Hysty ok thanks i'll try that
<_jason> farous: sorry, I haven't been following so you've completely lost me :)
<Poodlecake> and im trying to drag the folder from the location to opt folder
<Poodlecake> and it says i cant
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: tht should have worked...
<GTX> _jason, What time is it where you are, Your up 24/7!
<Arafangion> lullabud: That doesn't negate the fact that it's busy, right? :)
<[blah] > lullabud, they aren't very popular, but handy because I can use my network anywhere there is a power outlet in my house =)
<wang> what's the default password for logging on as root?
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: no, because root owns /opt and the rest - you don't
<_jason> GTX: it's almost 8pm
<Xenguy> wang: your user password
<lullabud> Arafangion: only on an objective scale!
<GTX> lol _jason It's 00:40 here :D
<Arafangion> [blah] : Just so long as you are on the same power circuit.
<Xenguy> !tell wang about root
<wang> xenguy: excellent, thanks
<h0me5k1n> 00:40 here too
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot ohh lol im just beeing stupid..
<Xenguy> wang: np
<Poodlecake> then how to i get into root
<gosuflavor> On the wiki I'm on step 2.2.2.3, loading the new module.  It seems like 'sudo depmod -a' is working fine, but when I tried 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', it hangs.  I checked the log and it said loadndiswrapper failed to load, any ideas?
<GTX> errr, someone is breaking into my house
<kaiserlinux1> And what about: How to find out "unmet dependencies"
<[blah] > Arafangion, within my house there is only one circuit.
<_jason> Poodlecake: use sudo
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot hmm but it only gives me acces to the folder not its subfolder can i do syntax so i get acces to all sub folders to?
<h0me5k1n> GTW: err ring the police
<Poodlecake> sudo dident work though lol
<farous> _jason i tried telling him it is not wise. He is a desktop user who thinks having empty dir means he has an empty unutilized space on his harddisk
* roaet2 growls
<jetscreamer> disastorm: check the heatsink on the cpu, sometimes they get filled with lint and stuff. and yes that sounds like overheating.
<Xenguy> Poodlecake: or gksudo perhaps
<Poodlecake> sudo chmod 775 /opt
<lullabud> [blah] : well, i'm not familiar with that, but look through it for QoS.  it'd definitely be in the advanced pages.
<Arafangion> [blah] : Mine has two or three.
<_jason> Poodlecake: what did you try to do?
<Poodlecake> dident work
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: run that command again, with -R in it
<_jason> farous: oh
<Tolli^BNC> kk
<hajiki> Hi my system has 4gb of ram and I just installed linux-k7-smp and it only sees 2GB
<roaet2> now my computer is not booting.. it gets stuck at the ntp.ubuntulinux.org crap
* roaet2 growls
<jetscreamer> disastorm: also if you ever took the heatsink off and didn't put thermal paste, do.
<Xenguy> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Arafangion> roaet2: That will time out, and progress.
<h0me5k1n> i can access windows shares using smb:// address in firefox but not using "places"- "network servers" - help anyone?
<roaet2> last time it froze at 'initializing hotplug'
<hajiki> roaet2, hit control+c
<Psykus> could you do that !tell thing again?
<jetscreamer> roaet2: you should be able to just hit ctrl+c, or just wait
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot thanx mate
<jetscreamer> Psykus: /lastlog Psykus
<hajiki> how do i enable 4gb of ram with linux-k7-smp kernel?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: np
<Poodlecake> you know how when you want to change a config file you have to use sudo ?
<Poodlecake> is there a way you can do it with a gui ?
<jetscreamer> sudo gedit blahfile
<jetscreamer> hajiki: recompile the kernel if the 4gb isn't set already
<Xenguy> !gksudo
<ubotu> I heard gksudo is Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root priveleges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
* kurr is gone... autoaway/10m (l/on p/on)
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: what jetscreamer just said
<jetscreamer> ah
<hajiki> i read somewhere that it should be enabled in the k7-smp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jetscreamer> what Xenguy just said
* kurr was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (don't use away msgs - thanks, bye.)
<lullabud> what Madpilot just said
<jetscreamer> hajiki: it should be. not sure if it really is, but all the stock ones i've seen are.
<Poodlecake> Woh
<ploom> can anyone tell me which is better - 32-bit through chroot or smthing like ialib32??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gosuflavor> On the wiki I'm on step 2.2.2.3, loading the new module.  It seems like 'sudo depmod -a' is working fine, but when I tried 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', it hangs.  I checked the log and it said loadndiswrapper failed to load, any ideas?
<hajiki> jetscreamer, do i need to give grub a switch or something?
<ploom> on amd64 that would be...
<Xenguy> Madpilot: so is the gksudo factoid wrong?
<hajiki> or maybe a kernel parameter in the grub.conf file
<Poodlecake> So theres no way you can access a file using the gui
<jetscreamer> hajiki: not afaik, but i only have 1 gb so i never needed to know.
<Poodlecake> if its locked
<jetscreamer> Poodlecake: unlock it
<kaiserlinux1> tiahgghightsgjhsg/
<roaet> AHHH!
<roaet> finally
<roaet> i hate weirdness
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: sure there is - try "gksudo gedit"
<Poodlecake> it says ur not owner
<dyrne> Poodlecake: there should be a run as or run as root in the menu right? (i dont use gnome)
<hajiki> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
<hajiki> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<jetscreamer> there ya go
<neoXite> hi, i got the cups webinterface to work on my ubuntu (adding cupsys user to shadow group), but now while i can log in, the buttons for adding printer are missing! my user is in the lpadmin group. any ideas?
<Xenguy> Madpilot: I guess that answers my question :p
<misskim> hi, can anyone help me with setting up gnome meeting?
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: add the name of the doc after 'gedit'
<hajiki> $ cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotal
<hajiki> MemTotal:      2059880 kB
<Poodlecake> ksudo gedit
<misskim> is there a #help channel for newbies to ubuntu like me :)
<Madpilot> Xenguy: gksudo is more correct
<Madpilot> Poodlecake: are you running Kubuntu?
<dyrne> misskim: this would be it :)
<Xenguy> Madpilot: OK, so the factoid stands :-)
<Poodlecake> Yes
<misskim> thanks dyrne  :)
<Poodlecake> command not found
<gosuflavor> Is there one with less people?
<jetscreamer> hajiki: i saw somebody talking about some 3/1 (?/kernel) split who was also messing with the same symptoms, but i know nothing.
<dyrne> gosuflavor: #kubuntu is usually a bit quieter..
<jetscreamer> gksu
<kevin> how can I install and get Xgl and compiz to load on ubuntu?
<Poodlecake> ?
<kaiserlinux1> http://www.thedelilahs.com/en/downloads/
<hajiki> jetscreamer, same, but no good instructions on how to do it, atleast not that i have been able to find
<jetscreamer> gksu not gksudo ( i believe)
<gosuflavor> dyrne: Will they be able to answer Ubuntu questions?
<Poodlecake> Missing command to run :(
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<hajiki> !4gb
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hajiki
<Arafangion> gosuflavor: Note that #kubuntu deals with a kde version, rather than a gnome version, so the user interface they expect you to be using is slightly different.
<kevin> can I somehow update to Dapper from Beezy Badger
<disastorm> hey im noob at cpu, is the heatsink the thing behind the fan on the cpu
<Arafangion> gosuflavor: For your particular issue, though, the problem (and solution) should be identical.
<Jae686> hi. how can i restore gnome?
<gosuflavor> Arafangion: Ok, thanks
<Madpilot> kevin: yes - use the #ubuntu+1 channel for help
<Poodlecake> yay it works
<Madpilot> disastorm: yes
<Hysty> disastorm, yes
<Arafangion> gosuflavor: However, so long as you have a client that highlights lines that contain your nick, (such as irssi, xchat, etc), I would advise you to stay here - more people often means a better chance that someone will help.
<wastrel> i have to go to the cafe' because my GF wants mac & cheese
<Poodlecake> the problem was is that it was 775 not 777
<Arafangion> wastrel: Damn, mine just wants hamburgers.
<Psykus> i can't seem to figure out how to add this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/ to the repositories
<Arafangion> wastrel: Not computers - that's one expensive gf!
<Psykus> deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/ ?? ??
<Hysty> disastorm, big chunk of metal that sucks 'sinks' heat from cpu
<Psykus> erm, minus the /breezy-backports/ part
<Arafangion> wastrel: Just kidding :)
<wastrel> macaroni not macintosh
<Arafangion> wastrel: Here, 'mac' often refers to McDOnalds.
<s_v_e_n> Psykus:deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Psykus> s_v_e_n, thank you
<Arafangion> wastrel: YOu should learn to cook it, it can't be that hard.
<s_v_e_n> Psykus: or without multiverse / universe if you dont use it
<Psykus> minus the de if i'm in the US?
<s_v_e_n> Psykus: yes
<s_v_e_n> psykus: maby with us.
<russellc> anybody know how i would go about changing default file managers?
<Madpilot> the us. repos seems to have more trouble than some - the main repos are probably best
<disastorm> hey im noob at cpu, is the heatsink the thing behind the fan on the cpu
<Xenguy> russellc: why not just install what you like and use that?
<Psykus> i wish utorrent would hurry up on their linux port
<Madpilot> disasm: yes, and you've already gotten answers to that question...
<dyrne> Psykus: second'd
<russellc> Xenguy: hey again. well, its pretty annoying when you "open folder" from an application and it opens nautilus
<lullabud> disastorm: yeah.  it's the metal thing with the fan attached to it.
<Psykus> it's my favorite bt client on the windows side
<russellc> Xenguy: plus, i really like thunar lol
<russellc> Xenguy: just wondering if there's anybody around that knows
<Xenguy> russellc: nod.  I dunno offhand in this case
<Psykus> they said they're planning on both OSX and linux ports in the future
<lullabud> disastorm: http://images.google.com/images?q=heatsink
<russellc> Xenguy: thanks anyway! did you try out thunar, anyway?
<Xenguy> russellc: not yet
<dyrne> Psykus: it works using wine though
<lullabud> sweet man.  utorrent really is freakin awesome.
<disastorm> thnx
<Jae686> how do i restore gnome?
<russellc> Xenguy: alright. :P
<Xenguy> Question - are cron jobs not supposed to email output to root user?  I just realized that I have a backup cronjob running daily that I used to get emailed output, but since installing Ubuntu I do not.  Anyone know why?
<Psykus> brb
<dyrne> Jae686: what do you mean?
<soundray> disastorm, try /join #hardware
<Drac|Laptop> Hmm..
<Jae686> i mean restoring gnome to what it was like before I messed it up
<lullabud> Xenguy: cron jobs should mail out to their owner, and root if they're system.  are you sure there's any output?
<lullabud> Xenguy: what you can do is try running the script that cron calls to see what's happening.  if there's no output you won't get an e-mail.
<Arafangion> Xenguy: See man anacron
<dyrne> Jae686: well maybe delete /home/jae686/.gnome2 ?
<Xenguy> lullabud: there always was before when I used Debian.  Now I have a new box with Ubuntu, and the backups are successful, but I get no emailed output :-/
<Xenguy> Arafangion: I am familiar with anacron, but could you be a little more specific?
<soundray> dyrne, it will be recreated if gnome is still running.
<sam__> Hey
<lullabud> Xenguy: perhaps the mail is being sent to a different user?  check the syslogs.
<dyrne> ah 8:00 Im free
<Arafangion> Xenguy: It mails them to root.
<Arafangion> Xenguy: Actually, it says "To the user running cron"
<witless> any reason why the 2/13 kernel might hose my nvidia module?
<Arafangion> Xenguy: Anacron, that is.
<Xenguy> lullabud: running the script manually definitely produces (a lot of) output.  OK, I'll check the logs.
<Arafangion> Xenguy: Read the description in the man page, it will tell you how it does email.
<roaet2> jkh
<Psykus> what's the newest version of firefox available from the ubuntu repositories?
<soundray> Jae686, log out and select a Failsafe session. In that session, run 'rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*'. Log out, log into normal gnome again. You should now be able to configure your gnome from scratch.
* gnomefreak wonders what a 2/13 kernel is :(
<Madpilot> PsyberOne: for Breezy, it's 1.0.7
<crimsun> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 7702 kB, Installed size: 22816 kB
<soundray> gnomefreak, two thirteenth of a kernel?
<crimsun> (that's outdated, it's -1ubuntu5)
<Psykus> is dapper still in beta or something?
<Xenguy> Arafangion: I'll read that, but I have /etc/newaliases setup to send root's mail to my main user account, so I don't expect I'll find a problem in that regard
<soundray> !dapper
<jetscreamer> something like that
<Madpilot> !tell Psykus about dapper
<gnomefreak> dont have a clue i was thinking 2.6.13 but thats not for any ubuntu i know of
<kevin> WAIKIKI!
<Arafangion> Jae686: I prefer to "mkdir gnome-backup", "mv ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* gnome-backup/", just in case you delete somethign you didn't want to loose.
<kevin> has anybody else tried running XGL on ubuntu 64
<gnomefreak> Psykus: dapper hasnt made it to beta yet
<Psykus> ah, I see
<Arafangion> Xenguy: It tells you how to specify the user int he crontab itself.
<``Respect> Hello, i need some help, could somone please tell me the commands to get quicktime plugin for the browser?
<Xenguy> Arafangion: hrm interesting; does that apply to /etc/crontab also?
<Madpilot> !quicktime
<ubotu> it has been said that quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<Madpilot> ``Respect: ^^^
<``Respect> :)
<``Respect> thx
<Arafangion> Xenguy: I would assume so, if it was specified in that file.
<Arafangion> Xenguy: I doubt it's recursive, though.
<xministe1> hello! how would I configure my internet on breezy. I have verizon dsl if this helps....
<gnomefreak> xministe1: system>admin>network???
<Xenguy> Arafangion lullabud tx, I'll let you know how I make out with this problem
<xministe1> gnomefreak im not exactly sure what to put into those entries
<kaiserlinux1> Hello
<gnomefreak> xministe1: if it listes your modem just activate it
<kaiserlinux1> Hello
<xministe1> ill be right back, gnomefreak hopefully from breezy
<gnomefreak> xministe1: does it have anything like ethernet
<gnomefreak> oops
<roaet2> damnit. I put WEP on my wireless router and it blocked me from the admin panel
<roaet2> that makes no sense. I'm connected directly to it.
<pudland> seveas, hi.. Quinchs and I thank you for pointing me to the ATI how-to, it worked great for both of us.  Thanks much
<gnomefreak> witless: what kernel are you using?
<pudland> seveas, we both went from 170fps to over 2k
<Fredde> How do I play mp3's with mpg321?
<roaet2> um
<roaet2> um
<soundray> Fredde, you open a terminal and run, for example, 'mpg321 Hot Butter-Popcorn.mp3'
<roaet2> so I set WEP on my wireless router and now it's not responding to pings
<Codyman> in dapper... i have a broadcom 4306 card... its detected.. but won't connect.. do i need to download its firmware or something like that?
* soundray has just revealed his enormous age. Ooops.
<gnomefreak> Codyman: its detected but is it activated?
<Codyman> gnomefreak: its detected but when i click "activate" it thinks and thinks and does ntohing
<gnomefreak> Codyman: im not sure than i would see if any bugs were reported ubuntu hasnt had the best support on broadcom from my understanding
<brydenn> anyone in here running KBFX?
<LeoToothpick> anybody have an idea how to start mysql in breezy??
<biloyp> what is KBFX
<Fredde> soundray: can't mpg321 have a playlist?
<brydenn> kbfx is an applet
<brydenn> you can change the KDE start button
<Codyman> what would be the command to set iwconfig to 11 mb/s
<gnomefreak> !info kbfx
<witless> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-10-k7-smp #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 12:34:46 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<soundray> Fredde, I think it does. Try 'ls *.mp3 >playlist.m3u ; mpg321 playlist.m3u'
<biloyp> have you used the synaptic package manager to try and install kbfx
<gnomefreak> witless:  where were you getting 2/13? and as for your drivers no unles syou went from i386-k7 << that might not be using the drivers
<biloyp> I just use it to instal java for firefox and it worked great
<erg0t_420> hola. :)
<yonkeltron> GOOD SHABBOS!!!
<gnomefreak> witless: also not sure if there is a different driver for 64 and 32
<xminister> gnomefreak dhcp don't work
<xminister> and im not sure how to configure
<pete_> how do i figure out what x.org i have?
<Livewire3> I have a question as a new ubuntu user.
<_jason> Livewire3: welcome, just ask :)
<gnomefreak> pete_: apt-cache policy xorg or whatever the package name is
<Codyman> what is a "SCIOCSFFLAGS" error most likely mean..
<soundray> Fredde, sorry, it's 'mpg321 --list playlist.m3u'
<Fredde> soundray Ok
<gnomefreak> xminister: please refresh my memory?
<bigmoe> anyone know what is the package of the nonfree rar
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> I heard rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<george_> hello =)
<kinetic> hey how do i update firefox and scorched earth?
<LeoToothpick> anybody have an idea how to start mysql in breezy?? or set the password WHEN I DO  mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password I GET AN ERROR: "can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<bigmoe> and how to get it by apt-get install
<LeoToothpick> anybody have an idea how to start mysql in breezy?? or set the password WHEN I DO  mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password I GET AN ERROR: "can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<xminister> verizon online config
<LeoToothpick> anybody have an idea how to start mysql in breezy?? or set the password WHEN I DO  mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password I GET AN ERROR: "can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<LeoToothpick> anybody have an idea how to start mysql in breezy?? or set the password WHEN I DO  mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password I GET AN ERROR: "can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<LeoToothpick> anybody have an idea how to start mysql in breezy?? or set the password WHEN I DO  mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password I GET AN ERROR: "can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Xenguy> Codyman: kernel related I think, and possibly due to hardware problems?!?  Don't quote me, but it certainly isn't a 'friendly error'
<gnomefreak> LeoToothpick: stop
<biloyp> use the update manager
<kinetic> leotoothpick: don't repeat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Psykus> is there anyway to make xchat minimize to the "notification area"?
<george_> If I could ask, how do you change the allowable resolutions without reinstalling? if I go to system > preferences > screen resolution, it stops at 1024x768.  before I reinstalled it I had it higher.  I know I made that mistake on my reinstall, but would hate to go back after all I've done, heh. =)
* LeoToothpick was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (repeating - not cool. bye...)
<Xenguy> !tell LeoToothpick about repeat
<gnomefreak> ty Madpilot sir
<Livewire3> Hardware related:  I was running WinXP.  I recently overwrote it on my primary hard drive.  I however used to access my Promise Raid array (Stripe mode) with winxp.  Ubuntu however doesn't recognize Promise's BIOS setting of these two harddrives as being one array as it should.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Codyman> Xenguy: yeah i'm getting it regarding my broadcom wireless card
<kinetic> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<soundray> !tell george_ about fixres
<wastrel> the more you cry, the less we care
<_jason> george_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: np
<biloyp> George did you use run the device database
<Fredde> soundray: mpg321 --list /home/fredrik/Musik/playlist.m3u, doesn't work
<Xenguy> Codyman: seek a 2nd opinion; I'm pretty sure that is the kernel's way of saying 'bah' :-/
<xminister> so is there a possibility someone can assist me?
<erg0t_420> hi everybody. im running ubuntu breezy badger and all i can say is excellent work, so far so good
<biloyp> for what xminister
<erg0t_420> almost flawless :)
<biloyp> yeah works great so far
<Madpilot> erg0t_420: nice when it just works, isn't it? :)
<xminister> im trying to get breezy online with verizon online
<soundray> Fredde, 'cd /home/fredrik/Musik/ ; ls *.mp3 >playlist.m3u ; mpg321 --list playlist.m3u'
<gnomefreak> lol
<Codyman> Xenguy: i'm assuming the "friendly error" way equivilent would be the terminal giving me the bird?
<geoffrian> If I were to get DSL (digital subscriber line), how do I set that up in Ubuntu????????????
<biloyp> xmin what type of connection
<xminister> but I reallly don't know how to do it
<ubuntu> Was there some kind of bug in the 2.6.12-10 kernel update that cause grub/menu.lst to get generated incorrectly?
<soundray> Fredde, alternatively, 'cd /home/fredrik/Musik/ ; mpg321 *.mp3'
<Livewire3> what do I do to allow ubuntu to recognize the Promise ATA raid BIOS adapter settings?
<Seveas> geoffrian, depends on the provider...
<Madpilot> geoffrian: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE for DSL
<geoffrian> Verizon??
<gnomefreak> ubuntu no
<geoffrian> Thanks Madpilot
<Xenguy> Codyman: Honestly I really don't know (hence my advice to seek other opinions)
<soundray> Fredde, btw, "doesn't work" is not a useful fault description.
<erg0t_420> linux sure has come up a long way
<Seveas> geoffrian, do you need pppoe with them or simply dhcp?
<erg0t_420> in desktop usability
<neoXite> hat hier jemand das cups webinterface unter ubuntu ans laufen bekommen? ich kann jetzt zwar einloggen, aber knpfe wie "add printer" fehlen!
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<geoffrian> I don't know Seveas
<pete_> Seveas: how do i access my printer's ink levels ?
<neoXite> whoops sorry
<Fredde> soundrat: sorry, I didn't think of that
<erg0t_420> lol, i remember the days when just installing linux was seen as a "feat"
<antonio_> ey
<dstarin> can anyone help me get dual monitors going real quick
<levander> gnomefreak, is (hd0, 1) in grub, is that /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2?
<erg0t_420> like wow cool OMG he installed linux
<dstarin> im almost there!
<biloyp> yeah I started out with Debian 1.0
<Fredde> but this is kind of the console player I wan't, http://www.deviantart.com/view/27929639/
<Seveas> geoffrian, if it's pppoe: sudo pppoeconfig, else it'll work out of the box
<concept10> ubuntu, what do you mean generated incorrectly
<Codyman> i'm also getting an access point invald error (for the wireless card) although I have typed in the correct essid
<geoffrian> Do I need hardware???
<levander> concept10, ubuntu is levander now
<xminister> so no one can help?
<dstarin> i have an nvidia card an an intel card which uses the i810 driver
<Livewire3> dstarin, Thats another issue with me too.  I have a Home theatre vid card, and no idea how to enable it's features.
<biloyp> xminister have you tried reading the Help docs
<levander> concept10, after upgrading to 2.6.12-10, my computer won't boot
<gnomefreak> levander: in grub 0=1 so hda0 would be same as hda1 depending on wher eyou look but the 0 is used for grub and most of linux
<dstarin> Livewire3: im pretty sure mine is just some xorg.conf options
<dstarin> Livewire3: but not sure how to set up the dual head
<Seveas> geoffrian, ask verizon, probably oyu need an adsl modem
<concept10> levander, what was changed incorrectly?  the boot path
<xminister> yes the help docs didn't do anything for me
<Livewire3> "if only the hardware manufacturer included directions."
<geoffrian> concept10, Is that an external device or what?
<levander> concept10, the root path is now (hd0, 1), but according to "fdisk -l" /dev/hda2 is my swap partition.  (I'm booted on the LiveCD right now on that box)
<antonio_> i have configured a printer on my ubuntu sistem, i added it with preferences->printer,  but it cant connect to printer :s
<biloyp> do you have dsl xminister
<concept10> geoffrian, huh?
<Seveas> geoffrian, yes it is
<xminister> yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell levander about grub
<concept10> levander, chroot into your install and change it to what it should be
<soundray> Fredde, take a look at mp3blaster and moc
<william> is there a program like quickpar that i can downlaod?
<Xenguy> !tell antonio_ about print
<concept10> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Draconicus> I need to report a dapper bug. Where's the best place to post one?
<Seveas> william, gpar / gpar2
<geoffrian> Can I buy it at Office Depot, Staples......?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: launchpad
<william> thanks seveas
<xminister> biloyp yes i have dsl
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Where in Launchpad?
<Seveas> geoffrian, no, please contact verizon for mote info
<biloyp> I have a laptop connected with a cable to my router..connected to my modem and mine worked from the start....
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: if you add the bug report tool to menu it will be an easy few clicks away
<xminister> thats because of dhcp
<antonio_> Xenguy hmmm, i added it with recommended linuxprinting driver, but downt work
<geoffrian> Thank you for helping.  This IRC channel really works....
<gnomefreak> www.launchpad.org i think
<Madpilot> !tell Draconicus about bug
<gnomefreak> !launchpad
<ubotu> I guess launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<Seveas> gnomefreak, .net
<william> where can i get gpar?
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<Madpilot> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Seveas> !find par
<levander> concept10, yeah, that's what i'm about to do, was just wondering if it's a common thing, because i know i was booting fine before that upgrade
<buggzero> !ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Psykus> after using the diskmounter script, is there anyway to relabel the drives, so instead of "hda1" on my desktop, it would say "Windows XP"?
<biloyp> xminister did you look under System>Networking
<xminister> yeah I dont know what to put there
<gnomefreak> are they gonna be changing the bug tool in menu to point to launchpad instead of bugzilla?
<biloyp> click on the Ethernet Connection
<biloyp> Properties
<xminister> I did
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yes, but not right now
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty
<biloyp> does Configuration say DHCP
<|Dave|> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncoda
<concept10> levander, im not sure if there is a bug in the config, I was thinking that you were talking about the Ubuntu grub config adding a Windows partition to the config.  For some odd reason it doesnt do this.  I have to add windows xp back to the config every time I get a new kernel
<kinetic> is there an xfire for linux?
<Draconicus> Additionally, I've added these lines to the gnome-session-properties manager: "nautilus /home/glitch" "nautilus /media/floppy" and neither of them work.. The commands are fine. Why won't nautilus processes launch with the session?
<soundray> Fredde, can I pm you?
<geoffrian> I have a Dell printer.  How do I get it to work in Ubuntu?  I don't where to get the device driver.
<xminister> yes bilyop
<gnomefreak> kinetic: what is xfire?
<xminister> but i tried dhcp
<xminister> and it did nothing
<biloyp> xminister do you have "Enable this connection" checked?
<concept10> geoffrian, you couldnt configure with the printer admin config ?
<biovore> gnomefreak: xfire is a gamers chat thing
<biovore> gnomefreak: I don't think there is a linux port yet..
<xminister> yes biloyp
<kinetic> its a program that like AIM but shows what games your playing and tracks the time and also lets you chat ingame
<geoffrian> In GNOME I tried the printer config and it didn't have the printer I had.
<biloyp> xminxister that should have done it
<lullabud> !lame
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lullabud
<lullabud> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> no there isnt that i know of i just searched for it and all it gave me was xfireworks
<xminister> I dont know what is going on
<pospeselr> does anyone have any experience running HL2 using wine in breezy?
<biloyp> xminister do you have eth0 selected as your Gateway device?
<Livewire3> I simply wish to access my Promise RAID striped array which is formatted in  NTFS.  Ubuntu sees my 400Gb array as two 200Gb hard drives.
<xminister> what?
<xminister> what do you mean by that
<toresbe> just a question
<levander> concept10, you got a link to the step by step of doing that chroot stuff, i always forget a step and it takes me a couple of hours to figure out what i forgot
<biloyp> on Network Settings..first page
<toresbe> I've managed to get a syntax error in my sudoers
<toresbe> I'm fucked, right?
<concept10> Dapper must have new Broadcom drivers.  Anyone know about this?  bcm43xx
<xminister> i just enabled it thats it
<_jason> toresbe: no, boot in reocvery mode and use 'visudo' to edit
<concept10> levander, I always forget too because I dont do it much
<soundray> !tell Livewire3 about raid
<toresbe> _jason: It's headless :(
<_jason> toresbe: headless?
<biloyp> xminister...so it works?
<xminister> no
<toresbe> _jason: no monitor/kb
<lawrence> Hello everyone.. who can tell me how to get K3B working on ubuntu whory?
<gnomefreak> bcm43xx is not in dapper
<_jason> toresbe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021
<levander> concept10, what sucks is i made my own step-by-step instructions, but it's on the linux box in a moinmoin wiki, i have to boot the box to read them.  Hell of a lot of good that does me.
<flodine> is there a dapper room for us
<xminister> install kubuntu-base
<gnomefreak> lawrence: sudo apt-get install k3b
<soundray> flodine, #ubuntu+1
<xminister> whoops
<Psykus> after using the diskmounter script, is there anyway to relabel the drives, so instead of "hda1" on my desktop, it would say "Windows XP"?
<concept10> levander, im looking on the wiki for something suitable
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> methinks broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<lawrence> gnomefreak, I have all these dependencies..
<toresbe> ah wll
<gnomefreak> ^^^^
<biloyp> xminsiter..can you get to the Terminal window
<xminister> yeah
<gnomefreak> lawrence: install the depends if you can
<xminister> sure thing
<biloyp> type ifconfig
<levander> concept10, but (hd0,0) definitely equals /dev/hda1?  that's something that i need to know
<xminister> ifconfig?
<xminister> or ipconfig
<biloyp> yep
<gnomefreak> concept10: above is the wiki for broadcom
<lawrence> just by using 'add remove programs'?
<biloyp> ifconfig
<xminister> ill do it be back in a sec
<biloyp> ipconfig is for windoze
<gnomefreak> lawrence: what does sudo apt-get install k3b say?
<gnomefreak> lawrence: if it asks yes or no type y
<gnomefreak> ifconfig or iwconfig
<biloyp> ifconfig
<concept10> gnomefreak, i dont need to set it up, I had it setup perfectly, but there seems to be a new driver included in dapper for that chipset.  Its throwing down errors.
<gnomefreak> iwconfig=wireless
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh sorry concept10
<biloyp> hmmmm i tried that gnomefreak and it didnt work for me
<lawrence> gnomefreak, it says many lines like: depends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1) but 2.3.4-1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed"
<gnomefreak> lawrence: than type y and continue the install
<concept10> gnomefreak, np, thanks for looking out
<lawrence> heh, I guess I should get C in.. this is like a fresh install
<william> i cant find where to get gpar2
<gnomefreak> i hope this is easy :(
* gnomefreak brb gonna play with this i think
<destroyrapture> Hello
<Livewire3> Thank you ubotu
<xministe1> biloyp whhat was that supposed to do?
<mtl> What do I need to install to get PHP4-support in Apache. I'm running breezy.
<biloyp> should give you the ip addy etc for your eth devices
<_jason> ubotu: tell xministe1 about lamp
<pete_> putting all kinds of shame in that game you got
<xministe1> _jason whats that
<xministe1> ?
<lullabud> mtl: php4-cgi
<mtl> just install it ?
<_jason> xministe1: lamp = linux apache mysql php, so if you don't want mysql just dont do that part
<lullabud> yup.  well, that and apache.
<pete_> i'm having a problem with the XPM library can anyone help me out?
<gnomefreak> h/join #windows
<kinetic> how doi play steam games on linux?
<gnomefreak> damn
<xministe1> I didnt ask for that.... I don't even know what it is
<biovore> kinetic: it kinda works in cedega
<xministe1> biloyp ill try it
<xministe1> brb
<kinetic> biovore: whats kinda ;)
<biloyp> xministel do you have any dns servers listed in Network settings
<biloyp> k
<xministe1> ?
<biovore> kinetic: suckas
<xministe1> no I dont
<kinetic> biovore: lol
<joergen> hey... I have a little problem here. I just upgraded my kernel from breezy to dapper. and now it doesnt boot anymore. it doesn't find my root partition...
<biovore> kinetic: it redenders.. but drops frames and dose strange stuff
<joergen> does anyone know what could be the problem here
<concept10> Anyone have a Pentium 4 with Hyper threading and HT doesnt show up as two processors when using a SMP kernel?
<biovore> kinetic: I had it working for a bit..
<concept10> How do you solve this?
<soundray> joergen, can you boot the old kernel?
<biovore> concept10: you need to install the smp-686 kernel
<gnomefreak> if i make a slideshow in impress can impress only view it?
<mtl> lullabud: i did it, still firefox wants to open the file rather than executing it
<crimsun> concept10: HT is disabled by default. You have to boot with ht=on
<kinetic> biovore: ahh well i stick with playin it in M$, my fps are bad enough already
<joergen> soundray, no. there it doesn't find it either
<joergen> soundray, i end up in busybox
<biovore> kinetic: for CSS/HL2 I would
<concept10> crimsun, thanks.  where do you change that?  in the grub conf?
<lullabud> mtl: do `sudo apachectl restart` and see if it works.
<biovore> UT2k4 works better in linux, I think..
<crimsun> concept10: yes
<mtl> lullabud: ok
<joergen> must be some initrd problem
<lullabud> mtl: if not, you'll have to edit your httpd.conf
<xministe1> crimsun how would I get verizon online to work on linux
<biloyp> ok dumb question xminstel but you do have a cat5 cable connected to your modem..right?
<soundray> joergen, SATA system?
<xministe1> yea biloyp
<crimsun> xministe1: come again?
<joergen> i could boot an old custom kernel
<biloyp> good
<kinetic> biovore: im new to linux gaming im downloadinf wolfenstein:et right now fo linux
<concept10> crimsun, if you have that in your config, could you post that line item please?
<mtl> lullabud: what to edit there?
<joergen> soundray, hmm, i dont think so. its a laptop
<xministe1> how could I configure breezy to use my verizon online connection
<biovore> kinetic: the q3 engine is now OpenSource
<biloyp> xminsitel r u connected to a router then to your modem or direct to your modem?
<george_> thanks for the help, restarting and seeing if I didn't screw everything else up =)
<joergen> soundray, im not sure though.
<soundray> joergen, that old custom kernel -- did you boot it through grub?
<kinetic> biovore: yeah its a nice engine,
<crimsun> concept10: just append " ht=on" to the # kopt= line
<crimsun> concept10: then execute: sudo update-grub
<joergen> soundray, yeah.
<lullabud> mtl: you'd want to uncomment the "LoadModule" and "AddModule" lines about php4
<kinetic> biovore: i like it hetter than source
<xministe1> no biloyp no router
<mtl> lullabud: ok
<lullabud> mtl: you'd also want to check for an "IfModule mod_php4" section...
<soundray> joergen, it's probably not a SATA problem unless the laptop is very new.
<joergen> soundray, no, its 2 years old
<lullabud> mtl: and make sure you've got php in the DirectoryIndex declaration
<xministe1> biloyp i really don't know what the hell is going on
<joergen> soundray, i just tried to apt-get --purge the kernels and reinstall them, which works. but i get an error because my custom kernel doesn have mod_dm installed
<joergen> could that be a problem?
<concept10> crimsun, is this fine? kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686-smp root=/dev/hda2
<concept10> ht=on ro quiet splash
<biloyp> xminstel try connecting to your modem and then reboot your modem
<xministe1> I will be right back
<joergen> or do i have to get other packages from dapper. the thing is, i dont want to upgrade my whole system to dapper yet
* gnomefreak should have guessed if you save impress slide as a ppt powerpoint users can view it doh
<joergen> just wanted to try this cool xgl stuff ;)
<IdleOne> OpenBox is really fast
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: so is fluxbox ;)
<soundray> joergen, well, upgrading just the kernel is certainly not recommended...
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  fluxbox didnt work for me for some reason
<anavim> how do I /part a private message?
<soundray> joergen, but it's strange that you can't boot the previous stock kernel.
<soundray> joergen, did you note the last few messages before busybox?
<IdleOne> anavim:  /part
<anavim> IdleOne: that doesn't work, obviously
<sovin> question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9278    --   I'm not quite sure what it is asking for.  Also, it seems that the monitor mode, although activated, upon another execution of airmon.sh; it is shown to be inactive(ated).
<kinetic> whats a .run file?
<gnomefreak> anavim: just to pm someone its /msg username message
<gnomefreak> kinetic: sh file.run :)
<joergen> soundray, not sure, but i think there were no errors. only that it cant find /dev/hda7 (my root-part)
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot
<kinetic> gnomefreak: can i just click it?
<anavim> gnomefreak: yes, but what command I removes the conversation it created?
<IdleOne> anavim:  if you are using xchat open the pm window and the end of the list of channels/pm's theres an X click it
<joergen> soundray, and in busybox /dev/ is almost empty
<soundray> joergen, with the working kernel, do you boot /dev/hda7 as well?
<joergen> soundray, only null and console if i remember correctly
<anavim> IdleOne: I'm not using xchat, otherwise I wouldn't be asking
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot i wonder about, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories . its not working properly :S
<joergen> soundray, yes
<gnomefreak> kinetic: to run a .run type sh file.run i dont know if you can but im sure there is a way
<IdleOne> anavim: install xchat and then you will now how to do it you moron!
<gnomefreak> anavim: what are you using?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: Ubuntuguide.org is out of date. Ignore it, and use the wiki or official help instead
<kinetic> gnomefreak: ok thanks :)
<anavim> IdleOne: that's so idiotic.  you can stop now
<Tolli^BNC> huh?
<gnomefreak> kinetic:
<gnomefreak> yw
<soundray> joergen, so the good news is you don't have root fs corruption at least.
<Madpilot> !tell Tolli^BNC about repos
<IdleOne> I hate ppl who are frustrated and take it on on us cause they cant explain themself properly
<anavim> IdleOne: my original question was phrased fine
<gnomefreak> anavim: what are you using?
<Madpilot> IdleOne: insulting people doesn't help...
<anavim> gnomefreak: irssi
<joergen> soundray, :)
<gnomefreak> anavim: is your name registered?
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  maybe I was the only one who felt the anamosity in his words
<pete_> can't won't don't stop
<anavim> gnomefreak: yes
<IdleOne> i apologise for being rude
<_jason> IdleOne: may I /msg you?
<IdleOne> _jason:  sure
<sovin> question [aircrack problem]  : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9278    --   I'm not quite sure what it is asking for.  Also, it seems that the monitor mode, although activated, upon another execution of airmon.sh; it is shown to be inactive(ated).
<anavim> IdleOne: also, you don't install xchat on ubuntu.. it's already there
<crimsun> concept10: you need to append " ht=on"
<gnomefreak> anavim: ok here /msg gnomefreak hello  type that in window you might need to use ctrl+n to move to that screen
<IdleOne> anavim:  thank you for the info
<gnomefreak> anavim: that should pm me with hello
<titanium_platypu> hey, I just got a mouse with a scroll wheel that can also move sideways.  What kinds of things can I do with it in Linux, and how do I do them? :-P
<joergen> how stable is dapper atm? would you recommend upgrading the whole system, or should i try to downgrade
<gnomefreak> joergen: its alpha
<_jason> joergen: downgrade?
<soundray> joergen, that's impossible to answer.
<sovin> titanium_platypu: a great site to experiment/learn basic linux is www.linuxcommand.org
<concept10> crimsum: is this okay? kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686-smp root=/dev/hda2 ht=on ro quiet splash
<gnomefreak> joergen: no such thing to downgrade that i know of
<titanium_platypu> sovin: I know basic Linux :-P
<soundray> joergen, it depends how much you value stability.
<soundray> gnomefreak, he means just the kernel.
<titanium_platypu> sovin: it's the sidescrolling mouse that I have no experience with, lol
<sovin> titanium_platypu: ^^; sorry for the presumption
<joergen> well i could try a downgrade via dpkg -i
<titanium_platypu> sobin: no prob
<titanium_platypu> sovin*
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot hmm .. looks cool and all but i cant find about ftp there :S?
<sovin> titanium_platypu: lol
<soundray> joergen, you could do that, an uninstall the dapper kernel.
<joergen> ive got only a few dapper packages installed atm
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: what're you actually looking for?
<gnomefreak> joergen: doesnt matter
<delire> w o w.. clearly the best Xgl demo to date.. see the 3d stuff at the end [60M] : http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi
<soundray> joergen, but since you can't boot even the stock breezy kernel, I suspect it won't help.
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot ftp server.
<gnomefreak> joergen:  dapper packages and breezy packages are not same version can give you major issues
<witless> has anyone upgraded breezy in the last day or so andbeen unable to start X with the nvidia driver?
<concept10> joergen, dapper is stable for me, i havent had any problems so far besides a couple of glitches I dont like
<soundray> joergen, unless you want to go back to your custom kernel permanently.
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: search the wiki, I think there's an FTP server howto somewhere
<ubuntu> witless: ihave updated w/nvidia and no probs
<soundray> joergen, you could listen in on #ubuntu+1 to get an impression of the kind of problems people have with dapper currently.
<dreamer> Hi!!
<gnomefreak> joergen: it depends on what you thing stable is   if stable is something that can break at a moments notice than yes dapper is stable :( but that is unstable to most people
<pospeselr> bah, no luck
<witless> thanks
<dreamer> did someone know how i could connect to spanish chat ?
<gnomefreak> dreamer: type /join #ubuntu-es
<dreamer> very thanks to you gnomefreak
<joergen> well i have to do work on my system. and i don't have time for problems like im facing now ;)
<gnomefreak> yw
<concept10> joergen, three things:  Had to set the printer driver back to what I originally use.  Dapper has a new driver for my broadcom wireless chipset, which is sending me errors (for what I dont know), I hate that fade out when you use gksudo to enter password
<ubuntu> dreamer: try #ubuntumexico
<soundray> joergen, the question is also how much of a "production system" your laptop is. I.e., if you can't use it for a few days due to dapper probs, what will you lose?
<joergen> so i guess i shouldnt have done the upgrade in the first place ;)
<concept10> joergen, besides that I dont have any problems
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot i dont reli need ftp but since i cant get network to work to my windows platfrom i need it :/ have any idea how to get network to work between em?
<joergen> soundray, much. thats not an option
<soundray> joergen, well, it's too late for that insight.
<gnomefreak> joergen: not till april 20th   tha tis a safe bet
<titanium_platypu> sovin: so, you don't know how to configure the side-to-side mouse scroll to do something (ANYTHING :-P) in Linux?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: with SAMBA
* gnomefreak seems to use th epackages that dont work in dapper :(
<Madpilot> !tell Tolli^BNC about samba
<sovin> titanium_platypu: I'm probably nowhere near as expereinced as you -- was just suggesting a site that helped me eheh.
<titanium_platypu> oh, okay, thanks anyway.
<Madpilot> titanium_platypu: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<_jason> titanium_platypu: what kind of mouse?
<wa77x> anyone know how to enable keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu ? like ctrl + c for copy..it doesnt work for me right now
<biloyp> wa works for me
<gnomefreak> wa77x: ctrl+c is still copy but depends on where you are trying to copy from
<titanium_platypu> _jason: it's a Logitech Optical Cordless Click
<titanium_platypu> and Madpilot, I'll check out that site, thanks
<wa77x> hmm
<biloyp> works in Firefox WA
<sovin> wa77x : in System > administration, there is a menu to configure your Keyboard shortcuts.
<asymmetry> hey al
<asymmetry> all
<sovin> hi
<sovin> question [aircrack problem]  : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9278    --   I'm not quite sure what it is asking for.  Also, it seems that the monitor mode, although activated, upon another execution of airmon.sh; it is shown to be inactive(ated).
<wa77x> k, thanks sovin it was a misunderstanding got it fixed already =)
<_jason> titanium_platypu: ok, there is a guide to get all 12 buttons working on the mx1000 with side scroll so thought maybe... but never mind
<sovin> wa77x: np
<ubuntu> can someone tell me if I install Dapper Flight 4 if auto update will get me stable in April when it's released?
<_jason> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> thanks Jason
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: yes but how stable do you want it now?
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot what does Hoary mean lol cuz i have sommit else ... :S
<ubuntu> i am good w/ flight 4 live - stability not too critical
<gnomefreak> hoary hedgehog ;)
<SysFail> can somebody please point me to a page for setting up apache2???  i cannot figure out why my httpd.conf file only has 5 damn lines to edit
<sovin> alliteration
<titanium_platypu> _jason: lol nah, it's just got a forward/backward/side-to-side wheel, and three buttons.
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: Hoary is the previous version - Breezy is the current one (5.10)
<Tolli^BNC> i know but does it reli work when i update when i have sommit else.. breezy .. sommit
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SysFail about apache2
<ubuntu> i just didn't know if I would have to reinstall to get stable
<titanium_platypu> _jason: well, four buttons if you consider that the wheel can act as a button.
<Tolli^BNC> what happens if u mixx settings with em :S?
<xanavim> Tolli^BNC: Hoary was release 10 months ago
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SysFail about apache
<SysFail> bot must be broken gnomefreak
<SysFail> heh
<SysFail> there it is
<gnomefreak> SysFail:  you got it bot didnt know apache2
<gnomefreak> its general wiki i guess
<wastrel> lovenox
<Madpilot> !tell SysFail about apache
<SysFail> yeah its not about apache2
<_jason> titanium_platypu: well make sure you set the number of buttons in xorg to cover all those, then if you get /something/ registering with 'xev'(run it in a terminal) then you can use xbindkeys to make the buttons do whatever you want.
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: use "apache" w/ the bot
<gnomefreak> SysFail: i dont think ther eis much difference
<SysFail> i cant find ANYthing about setting up apache2
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: yeah i got that ty
<SysFail> and there is a huge difference actually
<_jason> ubuntu: tell SysFail about lamp
<SysFail> apache 1.3 is way different
<wastrel> hello
<gnomefreak> setting up i would think is fairly same
<gnomefreak> SysFail: running it would be differnet
<SysFail> so is editing it
<SysFail> configuring it
<sovin> question [aircrack problem]  : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9278    --   I'm not quite sure what it is asking for.  Also, it seems that the monitor mode, although activated, upon another execution of airmon.sh; it is shown to be inactive(ated).
<SysFail> my httpd.conf file has five lines
<gnomefreak> SysFail: if that doesnt work try google search apache2 for linux
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot i install samba but i dont think it works
<Madpilot> SysFail: I think apache2 uses apache2.conf or something like that
<_jason> SysFail: what are you trying to do?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: I've never used Samba, I don't run any machines with windows
<SysFail> i am trying to edit apache2 configuration ...change the documentroot...fix the cgi-bin dir etc
<_jason> SysFail: browse /etc/apache2/, you'll find everything there I am sure
<SysFail> apache2.config is there..but it doesnt seem to effect it when i change it
<_jason> SysFail: for example, /etc/apache2/README may be helpful, restart apache
<Madpilot> SysFail: the Apache wiki page goes into some basic config tweaks
<SysFail> Ill try that
<SysFail> this is a nightmare... ubuntu has an AMAZING support info etc....but on this apache2 there isnt anything
<hatake_kakashi> SysFail: you expect too much
<_jason> SysFail: well once you get it setup, you could help others with a wiki page :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  I installed fluxbox as per the wiki but when I restart X and login under fluxbox all I get is a black screen. cant right click for menu nothing. you know why?
<SysFail> i do NOT expect too much... the support for ubuntu is completely amazing
<SysFail> this is the very first time its come up lame
<nbjayme_> hello i am searching for a software in linux that can record stream.  what i do now is go to the cli if i want to record which is sometimes not in sync with what i am hearing from my player. something like this http://all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/streaming-video-recording-wmrecorder.htm
<soundray> SysFail, everything you are looking for is configured in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<SysFail> yeah im there now soundray
<buggzero> how do I change my default compiler to gcc-4.0
<SysFail> trying to get cgi-bin to work now
<Madpilot> SysFail: apparently the Debian/Ubuntu packaging of apache2 is slightly different from the stock packaging method, so some of the basic Apache docs don't make much sense in places - just a small heads-up...
<Tolli^BNC> argh my linux has died .... thx to all these wierd installs i been doing from the page that was out of date.. :&
<SysFail> thanks mad
<SysFail> im workig on it all now
<SysFail> :)
<sovin> Does anyone here have any experience with aircrack?
<Tolli^BNC> argh where do i reset my linux lol
<Tolli^BNC> its all messed upp now.
<buggzero> reinstall
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: hope you were taking notes as you were making changes...
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  uninstall the stuff you installed
<buggzero> !ubouto gcc
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, buggzero
<buggzero> !ubouto gcc-4.0
<ubotu> buggzero: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> buggzero: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is probably no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Madpilot> buggzero: ^^^
<well> please, someone could help with the installation of my videocard?
<Tolli^BNC> lol .. idleone how the heck u uninstall things.
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<buggzero> well im getting the error that its trying to use GCC-3.4
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: in Synaptic, just right-click and choose Remove
<Tolli^BNC> can anyone please tell me what linux is for use.. its damn slower then windows in desktop mode... its advanced to work with .. and its messy .. ?
<IdleOne> buggzero:  install build-essentials
<buggzero> ok
<IdleOne> it will fix that error
<soundray> Tolli^BNC, not everyone seems to be having the same experience as you.
<well> ii'm having problems when i load the fglrx module XD.
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  when configured properly Linux is everything and then some
<Tolli^BNC> but how can i configure it properly when i never used this thing before.
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: on my machine, Breezy is faster than XP ever was - and far, far more secure
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  first time you used windows you thought the same thing
<sovin> question: could someone please help me with the following? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9278
<asymmetry> Tolli^BNC, don't start installing random packages... usually helps
<Tolli^BNC> i found linux wery fast using the only base files like only "dos" mode .. but thats impossible to work with
<justin__> Hi everyone
<soundray> Tolli^BNC, you've come to the right place for help. Just be patient and give it a chance. You will find that it's worth it.
<well> do you understand me buggzero?
<__mikem> I have breazy running under xp through vmware right now on my new athlon64 3000
<Tolli^BNC> well .. random packages is the one the packages the site told me was teh right once.. since i needed apache and acces from my windows somehow to it.
<biloyp> Toli it is a learning process but it works grea
<buggzero> Idleone: i did install build essentiuals but im still getting the gcc-3.4 error
<soundray> Tolli^BNC, I do all my important stuff on the commandline -- I find GUI's impossible to work with seriously. All a matter of perspective I guess.
<IdleOne> buggzero:  paste the error to pastebin
<Xenguy> buggzero: echo $CC
<Tolli^BNC> sundray patient.. hmm well still my linux just gone more and more bugged .. when i type sudo apt-get update it gives me lots of errors.
<buggzero> well: no i didnt catch that
<Tolli^BNC> soundray i would want my linux to be runed only on commandline but since its impossible to get the things to work ... what shall i do?
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  I used to be terrified of the command line..till I got used to it and now I prefer it over the gui
<soundray> Tolli^BNC, it's not "linux gone... bugged" -- your sources.list is probably wrong.
<Tolli^BNC> yeah it is..
<justin__> How do I get the extra buttons on my Logitech Mx510 mouse to work under linux?
<Tolli^BNC> cuz i changed it with the one that it said on .. the page that was out of date ...
<buggzero> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<buggzero> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<buggzero>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<buggzero> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<buggzero> make[1] : *** [scripts/basic/fixdep]  Error 127
<buggzero> make: *** [scripts_basic]  Error 2
<Tolli^BNC> cuz it told me it was the way to get the package i wanted to work lol
<pete_> dont!
<pete_> do that!
<soundray> Tolli^BNC, go to source-o-matic and build a new sources.list from scratch.
<soundray> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> !tell buggzero  about pastebin
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: open a terminal - type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin the contents of that file
<sovin> question: could someone please help me with the following? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9278
<buggzero> ,u nad
<buggzero> my bad
<buggzero> sorry
<well> buggzero: when i do "modprobe fglrx, the system returns to me FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<well> ", understand?
<Tolli^BNC> hoary or the other one .. what shall i use?
<soundray> Tolli^BNC, use breezy
<Tolli^BNC> kk
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: Breezy - but do the sources.list thing, so we can check what you've done...
<buggzero> have you tried using SUDO
<Tolli^BNC> kk
<xnull> how do I install gnome 2.14?
<xnull> i got 2.13.90
<Tolli^BNC> btw soundray.. can u actually run mirc from commandline?
<arex\> Could anyone help me find an image of an Ubuntu netinst? I can't seem to find any.
<southern> hi guys
<southern> please sy answer for my question
<justin__> Can someone plaese tell me how to get the extra buttons on my Logitech Mx510 mouse to work under linux?
<Tolli^BNC> ohh..
<wa77x> k, got another question, how do i get links on my desktop of ubuntu ? such as trash can, my computer etc ?
<IdleOne> !mouse
<ubotu> I heard mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<Madpilot> southern: you kind of have to ask a question first...
<Tolli^BNC> the source.list is empty... :P but i cant paste the orginal one when i click save it says i cant lol
<buggzero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9282
<concept10> xnull, are you on dapper?
<Brunellus> what does windows need on a USB drive formatted in FAT32 that Linux does not?
<xnull> yeah
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: empty? You really messed that up, man... (sorry, but it's true)
<asymmetry> Brunellus, drivers and a miracle
<Brunellus> I have a USB thumbdrive I've formatted in ubuntu--it's FAT32, it works fine in ubuntu, but Windows won't mount it
<xnull> hm reload.. the synaptic and show updates gnome 2.4.14
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  if your sources.list is empty yeah you are buggered lol but it can be fixed...lmfao
<southern> I have 2 interface (internet and lan) and I want filter out tcp 445 -> I mean make it invisible for INTERNET
<concept10> xnull, well you are running the development version of gnome, which is 2.13.  thats what will be in gnome 2.14
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic and how do i config it
<Brunellus> asymmetry, good answer.  but I'm a bit foxed.
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic and how do i config it
<Tolli^BNC> yup im screwd lol
<asymmetry> BrianG, how large is the USB thumbdrive?
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT and how do i config it
<southern> please write an iptables rule
<asymmetry> Brunellus, to you
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  not yet lol
<BrianG> whoa
<Tolli^BNC> okey any suggstions ......
<Brunellus> asymmetry, it's 256 MB
<asymmetry> BrianG, sorry. mistab.
<BrianG> thats ok
<BrianG> i thought that was weird.. im having thumb drive issues
<asymmetry> Brunellus, fat32 doesnt handle well on partitions that small
<buggzero> IdleOne or Xnguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9282
<mikeo1> how come whenever i stop gdm it says "checking battery state - OK" then freezes
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT ? YES OR NO ;s(
<stoned> Brunellus, i fixed this problem by formatting the thumb in windows at fat32, and then mount in linux as vfat
<mikeo1> happened after an update
<stoned> oh 256
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: copy this into your sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<mikeo1> on 2.6.15-16-amd64-generic
<southern> I have 2 interface (internet and lan) and I want filter out tcp 445 -> I mean make it invisible for INTERNET (IPTABLES)
<Tolli^BNC> sure i would dude.. but i cant save it.
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT ? YES OR NO ;s(
<Brunellus> stoned:  here's what happened.  I tried to install damnsmall linux on it.  Sure enough, I had a bootable USB-HDD, but it wouldn't mount in Windows
<asymmetry> Brunellus, you might try backing up whats on the thumbdrive, and formatting it as fat16 - designed for smaller partitions
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT ? YES OR NO ;s(
<Brunellus> asymmetry, what command is that?  mkfs.?
<lullabud> samoura_: no
<IdleOne> buggzero:  you sure you installed build-essential?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: you need to use "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to bring up your sources.list w/ saving
<asymmetry> Brunellus, not at all sure - all of my hds are >=250GB, so i cant use fat filesystems
<asymmetry> Brunellus, ill look it up
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT ? YES OR NO ;s(
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT ? YES OR NO ;s(
<samoura_> does someone know about a this Psotnic BOT ? YES OR NO ;s(
<southern> no
<Madpilot> samoura_: stop repeating
<buggzero> IdleOne: yes I put in sudo aptitude install build-essential
<xnull> synaptic wants to install a new kernell how do I stick with 2.6.15-15-686? my currreeent kernel.?
<asymmetry> Brunellus, here it is: mkfs.msdos /dev/<blah>
<Mabus06> Wow, kubuntu really is like XP.
<asymmetry> Mabus06, including stability problems
<asymmetry> Mabus06, at least, for me
<mikeo1> anyone know where i can find kenrel headers for 2.6.15-16-amd64-generic
<well> concept10: no i'm under the 2.12.1 gnome version.
<mikeo1> or rather kernel source
<Brunellus> h'm.
<Tolli^BNC> hmm
<IdleOne> buggzero:  then it should be working..sorry i dont know more maybe Xenguy  can help you
<Tolli^BNC> do i need to be root :P?
<concept10> well, did you change your name?
<sovin> ubunto, tell sovin about rfmon
<Brunellus> asymmetry, would I have to edit the partition table to make it mountable in windows?
<Tolli^BNC> its emtpy.. bloody empty.
<asymmetry> Brunellus, no, just remake the fs
<lullabud> mikeo1: kernel.org ?
<SysFail> anybody ever setup cgi-bin dir in apache2?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: no - using "sudo" gives you admin privs
<mikeo1> they dont have to be special or anything?
<asymmetry> !kernel
<sovin> uboto, tell sovin about rfmon
<mikeo1> since its amd64 and ubuntu
<Madpilot> !tell Tolli^BNC about sudo
<arex\> Is there such a thing as a Ubuntu netinst?
<well> no.
<sovin> ubotu, tell sovin about rfmon
<sovin> so many typos
<lullabud> mikeo1: that's not a problem.
<xnull> synaptic wants to install a new kernell how do I stick with 2.6.15-15-686? my currreeent kernel.?
<mikeo1> ok
<well> my name is exactly this
<Tolli^BNC> madpilot (gedit:8963): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: are supported and host-based authentication failed. ...
* Brunellus considers
<mikeo1> where do i put them?
<mikeo1> /usr/src or something?
<Brunellus> I have another USB drive that I know mounts in windows
<Brunellus> same size, and it uses vfat
<southern> pls help, I have 2 ifaces (net, lan) how can I hide 445/tcp from the net interface and only available for lan iface, pls write an iptables rule?!
<lullabud> mikeo1: you should probably get help in #kernel on that one.
<asymmetry> how do i tell what kernel is currently running?
<well> why you ask me it?
<Brunellus> asymmetry, uname -r
<asymmetry> Brunellus, thanks... always thought it was aname.
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: Open a terminal (application menu -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" without the quotes
<Tolli^BNC> im not stupid damit ...
<buggzero> Anyone else know how to fix GCC-3.4 problem?
<Tolli^BNC> i type that.
<Tolli^BNC> exact match
<Brunellus> h'm.
<Hikaru79> Is there any sort of flag to 'mv' that will tell it to create the destination folder if it doesn't already exist?
<Hikaru79> I looked at its man page, but I couldn't see it there. :(
<well> someone had problems with the fglrx module for amd64?
<asymmetry> is it possible to just go and grab a kernel source ball from kernel.org and compile it, or do i have to do something special under ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: that should launch gedit, with sources.list open, and you'll be able to edit & save it...
<wastrel> gksudo
<Tolli^BNC> man its boring to work with sommit when its so damn slow..
<xnull> who knows some games?
<arex\> Is there such a thing as a Ubuntu netinst?
<xnull> I want to play something 3d :D
<Tolli^BNC> im working with a laptop 499 mhz ffs.. low ram .. low everything..
<quacker> Dope-smokin hippie BC Burger Boy!
<sinaduel> help, how do I view AVI's on linux?
<wastrel> Tolli^BNC:  you should use a different windowmanager, not gnome - gnome will be slow on your computer
<lullabud> xnull: kbounce!
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell sinaduel about avi
<Tolli^BNC> i know ... but since i dont know how to use anything else..
<biovore> sinaduel: mplayer or xine
<xnull> lullabud: whats that?
<lullabud> xnull: it's jezzball
<btdown> !xfce
<Tolli^BNC> wastrel what other choice do i have?
<ubotu> I heard xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Madpilot> !tell xnull about restricted
<jetscreamer> !info icewm
<xnull> lullabud:  i want something with cars :D and rpg and bla.
<lullabud> xnull: or try netris
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.22-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 632 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC: Im running ubuntu on a P2 233Mhz 92mb ram...get the sources.list fixed then you can install xfce which will run alot faster on your laptop
<wastrel> Tolli^BNC:  xfce, or about a hundred other windowmanagers :] 
<lullabud> xnull: oh... hmm.  windows?  ^_^
* lullabud ducks
<jetscreamer> !info fluxbox
<slew> hi i have an nvidia 5200 card, i installed the driver like it said on the wiki, but its still not showing the gl screensavers.
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<mikeo1> i dont see 2.6.15-16-amd64-generic in ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6
<Tolli^BNC> xfce .. you make it sound so easy lol.
<xnull> :P
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  it is when your sources.list is working properly ()
<slew> how do i make the gl screensaver work?
<IdleOne> lmao stop feeding it cheese
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> sorry slew
<well> mikeo1: cause you will not find it in the kernel.org.
<xnull> how do I sync my clock ?
<mikeo1> while where can i find it?
<asymmetry> mikeo1, you have to set it up for how you want it - kernel.org source balls are for every arch out there
<mikeo1> so what do i download?
<Mordof> question: is it possible to run 2 different versions of wine??
<well> by apt-get install on ubuntu. :)
<slew> wow so its impossible to make the gl screensavers work?
<asymmetry> mikeo1,  2.6.15, then make <whatever>config, and set it up - usually helps to copy your currently running config from /boot into the source dir as ./.config
* mikeo1 is confused
<wastrel> slew:  glxinfo | grep direct
<mikeo1> is there any easier way to install nvidia drivers and nforce4 drivers?
<Tolli^BNC> i dont fu*king belive this.. its damn empty
<wastrel> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Tolli^BNC> how can it be empty and not let me edit it
<Tolli^BNC> linux is just one big bugg :/
<delire> xnull: i'd use ntpdate
<xnull> does synaptic knows about aol ?
<xnull> delire: me 2
<arex\> Is there such a thing as a Ubuntu netinst?
<IdleOne> Tolli^BNC:  relax and go to pg rated mode
<Tolli^BNC> pg rated mode?
<IdleOne> yeah there are kids here
<Tolli^BNC> dude i dont even know how to enter internet on this thing.
<xnull> tolli: put windows :)
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: you've messed your install up in some creative way - you might want to just re-install and start over
<slew> wastrel, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<slew> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<well> mikeo1, believe, it's most easy you learn how to install the kernel on the google, here no!
<xnull> slew: you don`t got 3d acc.
<Tolli^BNC> reinstall .. it took me 2 hours to install default version of it ..
<Tolli^BNC> u kiddin me
<mikeo1> dont want to install it
<well> it's a long process.
<mikeo1> just want to get nvidia drivers to work
<xnull> !nvdia
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xnull
<Tolli^BNC> i would more pay 30 mins to install windows xp again with a easy working desktop .......
<mikeo1> usually it would just be an apt-get x.kernel-sources or soemthing
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mikeo1> but its not listed
<buggzero> mikeol: im having the same problem
<xnull> grr.
<ploom> damn it - can interrupting checkinstall make something like rm -rf / ??
<slew> i already did the steps at the wiki
<xnull> u didn`t slew:)
<Tolli^BNC> hmm
<Tolli^BNC> i look at this cd sayin..
<slew> xnull yes i did.
<Fredde> How can I move files inside a folder to another folder?
<Tolli^BNC> "ubuntu" "linux for human beings..."
<buggzero> i cant compile the kernel either
<ploom> its almost like I have lost all the files
<Tolli^BNC> is there a ubuntu for blonds lol?
<xnull> fredde: mv
<xnull> haha tolli
<mikeo1> oh yeah... whenver i do a gdm stop it freezes up
<mikeo1> and have to reboot
<mikeo1> never goes to a command line
<mikeo1> and my f keys on the keybaord arnt recegnised
<buggzero> if your in gnome you can just press ctl-alt-backspace, that should take you to command with x closed
<xnull> mikeol. see /etc/X11/xorg.conf && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think.
<Tolli^BNC> hmm ... well so you guys telling me i could get apache and network with my windows platform to work using only command-line?
<delire> Tolli^BNC: it shouldn't take 2 hours to install. perhaps you've somehow messed up your installation in some unusual way. i'd give it another go.
<wa77x> what does ctrl + alt+del do in linux ? it does nothing for me right now, is it because i am not root ?
<well> someone could help me with the fglrx-driver installlation?
<Tolli^BNC> i dont want some desktop i want just commandline but since i think its impossible to work wwith i wonder is it possible to get apache runing and network with platform.. only using commandline?
<xnull> tolli: ifconfig eth0 ip netmaskk ip && echo "nameserver IP" >>  /etc/resolv.conf && apt-get install apache && apt-get install php4 one command
<sizzam> i can't seem to figure out how to change the cursor theme in breezy gnome
<xnull> a forgot route add default gw IP tolli.
<delire> well the best approach is to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Madpilot> sizzam: search ubuntuforums.org - there's a good howto there
<Tolli^BNC> well .. then so beit .. first thing tomorrow morning ill reinstall using only base files .. no desktop and then work my way through it .. if it then doesnt end up well .. ill change back to xp....
<delire> Tolli^BNC: you would have to be competent using the command line to do this. you'd need to be able to use vim, or another editor like nano and also know about starting/restarting system services from /etc/init.d
<Tolli^BNC> ohh
<Tolli^BNC> so icant just type
<delire> Tolli^BNC: install the desktop to configure apache etc and then remove it later if you like.
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: how much ram does your system have?
<sizzam> i installed Boot Up Manager and disabled 'usplash', but i still get the graphical bootup with the ubuntu logo, loading modules, syncronizng clock to ntp....etc
<Tolli^BNC> sudo ... install apache2 ?
<Tolli^BNC> and so on
<hou5ton> I'm getting an error in Evolution: Error while Storing folder 'Inbox'.
<hou5ton> Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<Tolli^BNC> 64mb ram i think
<Tolli^BNC> well now im on my windows platform on my new laptop ... and it ROCKS :p
<Tolli^BNC> os: Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600) :: cpu: Mobile AMD Sempron Processor 3000+ (1799MHz(0%Load)) :: mem: 303/512MB (59.18%) :: gfx: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 (1152x864 32bit 100Hz)
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: put Ubuntu on the new one, it'll rock
<Tolli^BNC> hah ...
<Tolli^BNC> u wish
<Madpilot> 64mb RAM isn't enough to run Ubuntu, really - 128 is the min. recommended
<Tolli^BNC> i wouldnt do that lol .. what woudl i be able to do .. nothing
<Tolli^BNC> welllllll
<Tolli^BNC> is the commandline mode not enough for 64mb ram?
<Tolli^BNC> how can check ram in linux btw?
<wastrel> cat /proc/meminfo
<delire> Tolli^BNC: free
<milhous> i have a dual-core pentium d system, and am using the linux-amd64-generic kernel.  when i cat /proc/cpuinfo, it shows me info on both cores.  should i switch to the linux-amd64-k8-smp kernel?
<Madpilot> Tolli^BNC: "free -m" in the terminal
<delire> Tolli^BNC: 'top' will also give you details, albeit in kilobytes
<Tolli^BNC> i found .. 64 yupp
<wastrel> remember when 64 MB was a lot of ram?
<Tolli^BNC> well .. since u tell me ubuntu wont work with gnore and commandline mod is to advanced for me ill reinstall xp on it.
<Tolli^BNC> :(
<Tolli^BNC> gnome* or wtf it was
<delire> Tolli^BNC: ok..
<hou5ton> I'm getting an error in Evolution: Error while Storing folder 'Inbox'.
<cdcastil> hola
<delire> Tolli^BNC: if you think that's the best solution, then that's the best solution.
<cdcastil> a todos
<cdcastil> alguien habla espaol?
<wastrel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cdcastil> ok
<cdcastil> gracias
<delire> Tolli^BNC: apache does run on win32 by the way.
<Tolli^BNC> delire i dont think anything since i dont even know what linux is yet.. i thought it was faster then windows :/
<Tolli^BNC> i dont have problems with xp .. and setting upp webspace..
<binarykungfu> It can be faster
<binarykungfu> can be slower too
<Tolli^BNC> i use iisp or what the inbuilt thing is named...
<trebor15> hey guys, i have a few questions if its not too much trouble
<delire> Tolli^BNC: it certainly is faster on my machines.
<Tolli^BNC> but i thought linux was faster.
<delire> Tolli^BNC: there is no 'linux'
<_jason> trebor15: just ask the question, no need for permission
<Tolli^BNC> it sure is if u know how to use it.
<binarykungfu> go ahead trebor
<trebor15> i just installed ubuntu on my computer....on the primary hdd.  windows xp is on the other hdd (slave).  i was wondering how i can access the windows hdd for all of my music/movies that i want to use.  how do i do this?
<delire> Tolli^BNC: linux is a kernel. Desktop Environments like Gnome and KDE, and many other factors, will determine the performance of the machine.
<Tolli^BNC> well thanks for the help .. goodbye
<delire> Tolli^BNC: ciao!
<_jason> ubotu: tell trebor15 about ntfs
<binarykungfu> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<binarykungfu>                     sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Mabus06> Eww, I just installed kubuntu-desktop and it's really ugly, I just like it for being able to change the colors of things, like windows.
<Mabus06> Is there a less bulky system to use?
<Fable> gnome is good
<Mabus06> That maybe, you can still have black background with bright text instead of the usual opposite?
<slew> especailly if you can get the gl to work.
<Madpilot> Mabus06: look thru the themes websites, there are lots of dark themes for Gnomes
<Mabus06> I didn't see any, but I only looked on one page. I guess I'll take my time.
<Fable> gnome is good, i like it
<Fable> it has many customisable features and skins and all that shit
<Mabus06> KDE is... cheap windows.
<Alexi5> ubuntu looks great
<mrgibson> I like the way QT does things, but am not so happy w/ KDE
<Madpilot> Mabus06: look on gnome-look.org for a theme called "Alien" - it's dark grey & black with white text
<Alexi5> once i installed it i can't tell when last i used windows xp
<vb_coder> is the g in gnome silent?
<HammerBlade2020> yes
<Fable> yeh but wen i say it i always make sure i say the g to piss ppl off
<mikeo1> hmmm time for a restart
<HammerBlade2020> ga-gnome.
<HammerBlade2020> lol
* mikeo1 just updated again
<Madpilot> some ppl pronounce is "gu-nome"...
<wastrel> that's how i pronounce it
<Madpilot> *it, not is
<HammerBlade2020> EX-EF-CEE
<trebor15> thanks a bunch guys, i got it :)
<Alexi5> so i guess all you guys here use linux as your desktops
<Fable> mostly
<YukiCuss> G as in `guh'.
<makaveli> can i run Gnomemeeting behind freebsd ipfw/natd ?
<Fujitsu> It's Guh-noo, so it is Gun-nome.
<Alexi5> linux is really good
<delire> Alexi5: ;)
<Fujitsu> I thought so too, Alexi5.
<Fable> i have a problem with my gig network card and resolution but other wise most of the time
<vvlaw_> who was used the gmail now?
<_jason> vvlaw_: probably a lot of people
<vvlaw_> under ubuntu?
<Madpilot> vvlaw_: Gmail works fine on both Firefox & Opera on Ubuntu
<Alexi5> and the beautifull thing about linux is that there are no viruses
<delire> Alexi5: close to 8 years as my primary desktop. no intention of changing.
<Fable> yeh
<Fable> lol
<IdleOne> Alexi5:  thats not true but there are alot less
<Alexi5> well i have mine for 3 weeks as my primary desktop too
<vvlaw_> _jason,sorry for my said :( i want to use the gmailfs ,not mean the gmail
<_jason> vvlaw_: are you having problems with gmail?
<_jason> vvlaw_: ah, I haven't done that myself, maybe someone else can help
<vvlaw_> i have the problem with the gmailfs ,not gmail. hehe~~~sorry
<Alexi5> i only use windows to do .NET development of windows apps
<Fable> wat is gmailfs
<torpedo|dog> I've got an annoying Apache2 problem. Is that anybody's area of expertise here?
<vvlaw_> Fable,use the gmail to net disk
<braniff> i tried to compile a C program, but gcc can't find <stdio.h> or <string.h> how do i fix this ??
<YukiCuss> torpedo|dog, I can try.
<Fujitsu> torpedo|dog, I can probably help you.
<_jason> braniff: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<torpedo|dog> Okay.
<Fujitsu> braniff, install build-essential.
<braniff> ahh thanks
<torpedo|dog> You've probably seen it before when people 403 on their ~username stuff.
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Alexi5> right now i am learning python
<torpedo|dog> I have tried everything in the book, including chmodding my public_html to 777
<asymmetry> holy crap.
<torpedo|dog> which I know is evil evil evil ;)
<delire> Alexi5: at the absolute worst a linux virus may take out your ~/ directory unless exploiting a significant and overlooked system-wide vulnerability (extremely rare). the permissions system is robust and sensible in Linux.
<Alexi5> on my ubuntu machine
<YukiCuss> Ouch. :)
<vvlaw_> anybody knows that?
<asymmetry> note to self: never compile kernel using stock ubuntu config
<Fujitsu> Interesting, torpedo|dog. It should be working.
<torpedo|dog> and it still doesn't not 403.
<torpedo|dog> hm.
<Fujitsu> Why not, asymmetry. Works fine for me.
<delire> Alexi5: python is a great and productive language.
<torpedo|dog> I'll try one more time
<asymmetry> Fujitsu, never said it didnt work, now did i?
<delire> get alot done fast.
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> nice
<asymmetry> Fujitsu, however, i dont need nor want nearly every module in the kernel
<Alexi5> after i am done with python i will get into perl
<Fujitsu> I guess not, but it's a good place to start, asymmetry.
<asymmetry> Fujitsu, ... no... its not
<asymmetry> Fujitsu, its a waste of time, cpu time, and space
<Fujitsu> The config is a good place to start, and modify it.
<rent2pwn> When i try to play songs in Totem movie player it says the video output is in use by another application and closes.
<Mabus06> How do I install a gnome theme?
<Madpilot> rent2pwn: install totem-xine
<Mabus06> I extracted it to .themes
<rent2pwn> Madpilot: How?
<YukiCuss> rent2pwn, consider finding gstreamer's config.
<Madpilot> Mabus06: System->Prefs->Theme
<_jason> Mabus06: system > preferences > themes
<Madpilot> rent2pwn: in Synaptic, just search for totem-xine. It'll override your current totem install, so the menu entry won't change
<torpedo|dog> Fujitsu, apparently I'm just an idiot. Confessional debugging solved my problem ;)
<_jason> Mabus06: an easier way to isntall themes is to just drag and drop the tar.gz into the system > preferences > themes dialog window
<YukiCuss> :)
<mikeo1> so how do i get nvidia drivers working?
<Fujitsu> It often happens, torpedo|dog.
<mikeo1> keeps giving me the precompiled kernel error
<Fujitsu> By installing and enabling them, mikeo1?
<HammerBlade2020> my gnome-terminal used to have different colors, now it's all white can anyone tell me why?
<Fujitsu> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<wastrel> mikeo1:  are you following the instructions on the wiki?
<braniff> HammerBlade2020, colorblindness? heh
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: what color was it before?  did you check edit > current profile?
<mikeo1> wait so those restricted nvidia-glx drivers that are showing up are the REAL drivers?
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i mean it had different colors for different types like folders, or .deb's etc
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<mikeo1> man then wtf have i been doing lol
<mikeo1> will just install those
<mikeo1> what about nforce4 drivers?
<Hobbsee> HammerBlade2020: check out ~/.bashrc
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: take a look at ~/.bashrc and make sure you have an uncommented line that looks like: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<YukiCuss> mikeo1, nforce4 is indeed nvidia-glx.
<Madpilot> mike4263: you shouldn't need more drivers for your motherboard
<Hobbsee> yeah that lol
<mikeo1> what about sound?
<mikeo1> i hear sound but its not amazing
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, my .bashrc is blank
<rent2pwn> Ok now i get Mpeg 1 Layer 3 VBR is not handled. Do i have to install a plugin to play mp3's?
<Madpilot> mikeo1: turn the volume up?
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i should mention i'm using XFCE
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: interesting
<Madpilot> rent2pwn: yes
<mikeo1> lol
<Madpilot> !tell rent2pwn about mp3
<irv10tz> i need help how can i burn pics into a cd??
<braniff> irv10tz, k3b
<biovore> irv10tz: k3b I think will do lightscribe
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: I can give you mine, I can't remember how it gets created
<arex\> Does xgl and compiz work on Breezy Badger?
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, ok thanks
<Fujitsu> No, arex\
<king_crimson> hi i'm having a problem getting my old ISA PNP sound blaster 16 working on this old p233 ubuntu system
<Fujitsu> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<king_crimson> anybody have any ideas about that?
<irv10tz> is k3b available on synaptic????
<arex\> ok, thanks
<wastrel> _jason:  copied from /etc/skel/.bashrc   i believe
<king_crimson> the bios picks it up fine and assigns an IP
<king_crimson> er
<king_crimson> lol
<king_crimson> i mean IRQ
<king_crimson> sorry im drunk
<king_crimson> i know its not an IP
<HammerBlade2020> lol
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: ah there you go, thanks wastrel.  Just use that file that wastrel mentioned
<king_crimson> :)
<arex\> Then, how does one upgrade from badger to dapper in the easiest manner?
<mikeo1> i tried that lol
<mikeo1> and it destroyed my system
<irv10tz> guys where can i get k3b?????
<mikeo1> crashed lilo
<mikeo1> or rather grub
<wastrel> HammerBlade2020:  cp -i /etc/skel/.bash* ~
<braniff> irv10tz, sudo apt-get install k3b
<YukiCuss> king_crimson, actually surprisingly coherent. :)
<braniff> or synaptic
<anto9us> irv10tz, gnome had cd writing capability built in you know
<king_crimson> YukiCuss, lol
<cooldaddydoof> arex never upgrade
<HammerBlade2020> wastrel, worked thanks so much
<anto9us> ^has
<cooldaddydoof> always clean install
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, thanks also
<arex\> Ok
<mikeo1> bash: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<Madpilot> cooldaddydoof: dist-upgrading works fine...
<cooldaddydoof> I have dapper running now
<trebor15> i know that to set keyboard shortcuts, you go to system, preferenences, keyboard shortcuts....but i can't find how to change the shortcuts for copy/paste/cut
<king_crimson> is there something special i have to do do ge tubuntu to identify a sound blaster 16 ISA?
<king_crimson> i know the card works fine
<braniff> king_crimson, you may have to write your own driver heh
<DonL> Hi folks
<Madpilot> trebor15: those should be the same as on Win - Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V, Ctrl+X
<king_crimson> ouch
<mikeo1> never mind
<cooldaddydoof> Hello DonL
* mikeo1 is on dapper as well
<king_crimson> lol well i'd think sb16 is a common enough card to already have a driver
<michael> hey guys: i assume there is no way to open .exe files in linux?
<trebor15> it doesn't seem to work tho
<king_crimson> i'll check out driverguide.com
<gulliber> Hi all. Is there a good crash course linux guide any of you would recommend?
<braniff> michael, wine
<Fujitsu> !wine
<rent2pwn> michael: use wine
<_jason> ubotu: tell gulliber about rute
<michael> what is that, pray tell
<cooldaddydoof> michael if so I never hae
<DonL> king_crimson, I have an album of yours around someplace
<cooldaddydoof> have
<rent2pwn> michael: www.winehq.com
<gulliber> Thanks
<king_crimson> lol cooldaddydoof
<_jason> gulliber: rute is nice, and browse tldp.org as well
<michael> many thanks rent
<gulliber> Thank you :)
<Pariente> hi u all
<king_crimson> king crimson is pretty cool. not my fav band, but i've been using this nick since like 97
<anto9us> michael, if it's self extracting archive you can probably open it with archive manager
<YukiCuss> !wine
<mikeo1> are there any other aim clients besides gaim?
<mikeo1> been using meebo cause gaim sucks so much
<mikeo1> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.8178+2.6.15.6-1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig
<trebor15> also..i can't play any music files...i get this error: There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file <music file>, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Fujitsu> Gaim sucks?
<Fujitsu> Why?
<gulliber> Trebor, install the gcc codecs
* braniff likes gaim...
<gulliber> er
<mikeo1> first it had this shitty default away message
<mikeo1> then it just stopped running
<_jason> ubotu: tell trebor15 about multimedia
<gulliber> I meant gstreamer*
<tiglionabbit> mikeo1: defaults can be changed.  And what do you mean 'stopped running'?
<mikeo1> whenever i open it
<mikeo1> it shows the login screen real quick, then crashes
<rent2pwn> so reinstall it
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9284
<DonL> mikeo1, looks like you've got something missing. I agree. Reinstall
<mikeo1> ERROR :(
<beeswax> just start it from terminal and tell us what error-message you get
<tiglionabbit> whoa, this meebo thing is pretty impressie
<tiglionabbit> ve
<mikeo1> yeah meebo kicks ass
<fr500> hi!
<mikeo1> all in ajax
<tiglionabbit> ajax rocks my socks
<tiglionabbit> but it's a pain to write for internet explorer
<fr500> hello, is there a good video streaming server for ubuntu
<fr500> and easy to use too
<mikeo1> mike@mikesbeastlinux:~$ gaim*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000000974aa0 ***Aborted
<king_crimson> mikeol, sounds like somethings missing for sure
<LiteHedded> how do you rm a directory?
<mikeo1> wyeah
<mikeo1> dont care about gaim tho
<tiglionabbit> LiteHedded: rm -r
<tiglionabbit> LiteHedded: -r for recursive
<LiteHedded> rm: cannot remove `cdmon': Is a directory
<mikeo1> what about nvidia?
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9284
<LiteHedded> nm typo
<esac_> anybody know if hp scanners are supported somehow ? i just tried plugging into usb, and running xsane, and it couldnt find it
<DonL> LiteHedded, you have to open the directory and rm everything in it, then when it's empty, you can rmdir
<DonL> Maybe somebody has an easier way
<esac_> to do what ?
<braniff> yeah "# rm -rf directory"
<beeswax> tigli: rmdir
<mikeo1> anyone know whats up with my nvidia drivers?
<michael> howdy again: comcerning this wine program for .exe files, the online installation guide says i need to use "Syanptic" to coordinate everything. what is that?
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9284
<mikeo1> michael its a package manager
<DonL> braniff, is that the way to do it?  My hat's off to you for that if it is
<michael> where do i get it
<mikeo1> michael: under system -> administration
<_jason> ubotu: tell michael about synaptic
<braniff> DonL, yes that way works
<fr500> has anyone tried xgl on dapper yet?
<Codyman> has anyone found a workaround to getting broadcom cards working in dapper drake?
<mikeo1> i want to
<DonL> Thanks, braniff
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<wastrel> synaptic is the bestest friend of linux user
<mikeo1> but the nvidia drivers are sucking
<michael> aha, many thanks
<mikeo1> so anyone know what is up with my nvidia drivers ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9284 ?
<Sando> hello?
<Codyman> hi
<beeswax> sali.
<Codyman> why is it so quiet in here all the sudden
<mikeo1> nvidia-glx-config enable; Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is installed correctly.
<mikeo1> wtf does that mean?
<DonL> Codyman, We're all taking in the stuff we've learned
<_jason> mikeo1: how are you trying to install nvidia drivers?
<mikeo1> right now trying with apt
<_jason> mikeo1: and are you using breezy?
<mikeo1> cause dapper
<_jason> oh ok
<_jason> !dapper
<mikeo1> couldnt install from nvidia cause of the kernel problems
<_jason> !+dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it, or use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Codyman> anyone here using dapper with wireless internet access?
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<mikeo1> untill xgl works on breezy i wont be using it
<Codyman> i'm in there but no one is talking there either :-)
<mikeo1> yeah same here
<Travis> Hi guys, I convinced my family to install linux on their box so far no complaints except about gaim, my brother has tried GAIM and aMSN and doesn't really like eaither are there any other MSN clients for linux?
<_jason> Travis: kopete maybe, what doesn't he like about gaim
<wastrel> does msn run under wine?
<IdleOne> think it does
<YukiCuss> Travis, I find GAIM is quite acceptable.
<braniff> Codyman, i'm using breezy with wifi access
<_jason> actually I've never used kopete, not sure if it handles msn
<esac_> i heard of a project once that would take pcmcia cards and present them to linux as usb .. any idea what that project was called ?
<DonL> Travis, my son uses MSN and has trouble with stuff getting into his windows computer. I tried to turn him on to gaim, but he wants the video feed
<Sando> Hi, i'm having some problems with a ubuntu dhcp server setup, here
<Draconicus> I'm in Dapper, but this is still a problem that could be resolved here. I've added a couple nautilus commands to the startup section of the GNOME Session Properties manager thing. Despite this, nautilus does not open the directories that I specify in its file broswer.
<mikeo1> how come whever i try to install nvidia-settings it trys to uninstall nvidia-glx
<Codyman> braniff: well i've entered my essid in iwconfig however it says that the "access point is invalid"
<_jason> Draconicus: does it open at all?
<Travis> I am not really sure what my brother doesn't like about GAIM
<Travis> he just doesn't like it
<[nige] > anyone know anything about mailscanner or exim?
<Draconicus> _jason: Yes, Nautilus launches normally. The additional windows do not, though.
<IdleOne> Travis:  he doesnt like it cuz ut doesnt have that XP look to it
<DonL> Travis, I don't know. Maybe it's because everybody else is using it
<Sando> WhatWhat happens is that , I have 4 network interfaces on my ubuntu server (eth0 - wan placeholder, eth1- lan, eth2- dmz, eth3- wlan)
<Travis> I think he doesn't like how gaim looks
<IdleOne> Travis:  my son gave me the same thing about amsn
<Draconicus> _jason: I can also run the same command elsewhere after GNOME has started up completely and it works fine.
<DonL> IdleOne, snap
<_jason> Draconicus: try changing the order number
<braniff> Codyman, what command did you run ?
<Travis> is there themes for GAIM?
<guest_> helllo
<Draconicus> _jason: The new version of the session manager removed that option.
<_jason> Travis: yeah, also you can get rid of the big icons in the list (that annoys me)
<guest_> that sucks
<_jason> Draconicus: great :)
<guest_> I hate when he does that
<Codyman> braniff: well i ran iwconfig eth1 essid ZEPPELIN
<Sando> and basically, I'm trying to get one DHCP scope working on one interface, and another dhcp scope working on the other
<Travis> I got rid of the big icons in the list
<Sando> so, any ideas?
<Codyman> zeppelin being my essid for the router
<guest_> with his hoty tootie hat
<_jason> Draconicus: don't know then
<Draconicus> _jason: I know. Any idea where the file is so I can change half of the "50" values to lower priority?
<Draconicus> Somebody's gotta fix that.
<guest_> tru dat
<Travis> so GAIM isn't themeable, theres no themes to make it look like MSN Messenger
<_jason> Draconicus: ~/.gnome2/session-manual
* Draconicus goes to ##gnome to see if he can convince a non-existent devloper to reconsider the final design.
<braniff> Codyman, what's the exact error message?
<Draconicus> _jason: Thanks.
<IdleOne> Travis:  amsn is msn and gaim is aim hehe
<Sando> Can anybody help me?
<Codyman> braniff: you mean the error message when i run say dhclient eth1?
<IdleOne> Travis:  there probably is themes for them though
<guest_> I can help if you are a pretty lady
<braniff> Codyman, whichever error message is most informative
<Sando> guest_: nah, sorry :(  i still need help though ;)
<DonL> Travis, it looks different but is compatible with way more systems.
<_jason> Travis: browse http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?atid=746976&group_id=235&func=browse
<Travis> amsn is like icky the options are like all  grey and icky
<Codyman> braniff: SIOCSIFFLAGS no such file or directory sned_packet: Network is down
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Travis> _jason those look like some icon themes
<_jason> Travis: I think that is the best you can do
<Travis> hmm
<makaveli> can i run gnomemeeting behind freebsd ipfw/natd router ?
<IdleOne> hello EnsignRedshirt . dont go on any away missions :P
<Travis> is GAIM 2.0beta any good?
<Travis> is there any GUI changes?
<esac_> i heard of a project once that would take pcmcia cards and present them to linux as usb .. any idea what that project was called ?
<slide> Ok, so my load averge is like 14, 9, 5 but there is nothing using CPU
<_jason> Travis: I'll send you a screenshot, one sec
<Sando> pllllllease.....anybody!!!
<king_crimson> startkeylogger
<DonL> Must go for now. Thanks for the chat, people
<mzuverink> Is anyone using evolution and spamassassin together?
<chmod775> hey folks what package should I install for aclocal command
<chmod775> ?
<Travis> king_crimson nice try there, no one here runs norton ;)
<king_crimson> lol
<IdleOne> Sando:  go to #ubntu+1 for help with Dapper
<IdleOne> ubuntu+1
<king_crimson> yeah i dunno why i tried that in a ubuntu chat room :)
<chmod775> aclocal?
<_jason> Travis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9285 same I guess
<chmod775> I trying to compile application from source
<Travis> what about the chat window?
<slide> Ok, so my load averge is like 14, 9, 5 but there is nothing using CPU, is there anyway to figure out why its up so high?
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~/Desktop/freehoo-3.4.1$ ./autogen.sh
<chmod775> + aclocal
<chmod775> ./autogen.sh: line 4: aclocal: command not found
<Sando> ubuntu 1
<mike__> hi, when i install drip, it says Segmentation fault? what can i do to fix this?
<tritium> chmod775: don't paste please
<chmod775> sorry
<tritium> chmod775: have you installed build-essential already?
<_jason> Travis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9286
<chmod775> yes
<chmod775> yes build-essential is installed
<braniff> Codyman, "# killall dhclient; ifconfig eth1 down; ifconfig eth1 up; iwconfig eth1 essid "ZEPPELIN"; dhclient eth1"
<Travis> well that looks a little better
<EnsignRedshirt> I would like to test cgi scripts without having to copy them to my usual server.  I *think* installing apache2 will automatically start up a web server on my computer.  Will I be left with hours of config'ing, or is it straightforward to enable cgi scripts?
<Travis> _jason is there a deb avaliable for 2.0beta?
<Sando> IdleOne: How dou 1 channel, i'm an irc n00b
<Draconicus> _jason: There is no "session-manual" file in .gnome2. Do I have to create one, and if so, what's the format?
<tritium> Sando: /join #ubuntu+1
<_jason> Travis: I think there is one somewhere on the forums.  There are also instructions for compiling it on wiki.ubuntu.com.  Make sure you remove the old gaim first
<IdleOne> Sando:  /join #ubuntu+1
<_jason> Draconicus: maybe they moved it
<Travis> k
<Sando> ok
<chmod775> any help would be appreciated
<wastrel> EnsignRedshirt:  I haven't installed apache in ubuntu but there does appear to be a mod-perl package... :] 
<Travis> I'll look at that
<chmod775> ?
<_jason> Draconicus: grep ~/.gnome2 for the name of the command you set up in session startup
<EnsignRedshirt> wastrel: Actually I'll be using python for the cgi scripts.
<mike__> does anyone know what i can do... segmentation fault with drip
<wastrel> mike__:  fire up a debugger and check out the core file
<irv10tz> what install c
<mzuverink> Can someone point me to a howto on setting up filters in evolution, specifically spamassassin?
<Madpilot> !tell EnsignRedshirt about apache
<irv10tz> what do i need to install k3b???
<Madpilot> EnsignRedshirt: not sure about the python stuff, but apache itself is easy to install on Ubuntu
<_jason> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<IdleOne> irv10tz:  sudo apt-get install k3b
<mike__> wastrel, where can i get a debugger? which one?
<Madpilot> irv10tz: just search for it in Synaptic & install it
<wastrel> mike__:  nvm i was just joking :] 
<mike__> wastrel, lol. so what should i do?
<wastrel> mike__:  no idea
<EnsignRedshirt> Madpilot: Thanks for the ubotu info (but the second link in ubotu's info. about apache doesn't work :)
<mike__> wastrel, so will a debugger tell me?
<EnsignRedshirt> Oops, that should have been "... doesn't work :("
<Draconicus> _jason: grep nautilus ~/.gnome2 or grep ~/.gnome2 nautilus ?
<irv10tz> hey i cant find k3b in the synaptic
<Draconicus> irv10tz: Enable the other repositories.
<wastrel> mike__:  no
<Sando> Well, i'm having no luck join the dapper channel, can somebody just answer the question here?  pleeease
<_jason> Draconicus: put something other than nautilus, since other files will probably have nautilus in there
<_jason> Draconicus: grep -R 'xmms' ~/.gnome2
<EnsignRedshirt> chmod775: About aclocal... I don't have an answer for you, but I seem to recall try to do some autoconf stuff, and discovering that aclocal was missing.  I didn't pursue it, because I gave up on figuring out autoconf.
<Draconicus> _jason: I don't have xmms in the session thing, though...
<EnsignRedshirt> s/try to/trying to/
<Madpilot> EnsignRedshirt: thanks, I just edited that ubotu factiod...
<_jason> Draconicus: add it, just add something more obscure than nautilus
<thelsdj> anyone know why my eth0 might be coming up as eth0_ifrename?
<Draconicus> _jason: I'll just use ooffice. That's one of the things I had in there.
<thelsdj> seems to break dhcp and such
<godmachine81> i am using debian but no one in the room can answer my question.. you think u guys can help me with something since you all are like sons to debian?
<_jason> godmachine81: just ask, if someone knows they'll help probably
<Draconicus> _jason: It didn't find the file...
<_jason> Draconicus: grep ~ :)
<godmachine81> is anyone here familiar with creox, jack-it, or any other sound input software that works well with debian?  i have a guitar setup and I am wanting to send my input into my soundcard and output it to my surround sound.. I need some software that will let me add effects and stuff to my guitars sound.. anyone have any ideas?
<EnsignRedshirt> godmachine81: ...but heaven help you if you try to ask an ubuntu question in #debian :)
<_jason> Draconicus: or search gnome's docs
<Draconicus> _jason: I like the grep method.
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can ubuntu display hdtv res?
<godmachine81> EnsignRedshirt:  i have learnt that in the past lol
<Draconicus> irv10tz: Are you still around? I can guide you through the repositories thing.
<tritium> lwizardl: of course
<tritium> lwizardl: it's really about your hardware, not ubuntu
<Draconicus> _jason: Wow. I don't know where the hell they're hiding this file, but it's not in the home directory.
<lwizardl> i'm trying to find a os that will let me use my vga to component video cable so i can use mythtv on my tv
<_jason> Draconicus: try #gnome, and #gnome on GIMPNet too
<braniff> lwizardl, any os is compatible with a cable
<tritium> lwizardl: do you have a high-def video capture card?
<lwizardl> hmm becuase it seems to have a sync issue
<lwizardl> not sure its an onboard
<irv10tz> Draconicus, i already did the repositories thing a long time ago, but i cant find the k3b app
<tritium> lwizardl: it's not high-def, then.  There are only 2 available for linux currently
<lwizardl> whch ?
<Draconicus> irv10tz: ...Okay... that's.. unusual.
<tritium> lwizardl: check http://www.mythic.tv for details
<ubuntu_> what up?
<irv10tz> can you help me?
<king_crimson> startkeylogger die die die die die die
<irv10tz> i think there is something wrong
<tritium> lwizardl: basically, the airstar hd5000 and the pchdtv hd-3000
<IdleOne> irv10tz:  in a terminal type sudo apt-get install k3b
<lwizardl> hmm
<lwizardl> those are video cards only not capture cards correct ?
<tritium> lwizardl: no, you have it backwards
<irv10tz> the terminal says W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/univers e Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_univers e_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<irv10tz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multive rse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multi verse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<irv10tz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Pa ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary -i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<irv10tz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restric ted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restr icted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<irv10tz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates /main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-upd ates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<irv10tz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates /restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_bree zy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tritium> irv10tz: stop that!
<irv10tz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<irv10tz> E: Couldn't find package k3b
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tristanmike]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<farous> irv10tz: this is the easiest way to be kicked out
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tristanmike]  by tritium
<xiaoyu> is there a media player that work under console except mplayer
<biovore> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %irv10tz!*@*]  by tritium
<biovore> or join #flood
<lwizardl> ok i have capture cards. i need to get the video out of the pc to the hdtv
<Prohibited> Okay, I have mysql installed on unbuntu, it's apparently started. 1. How do I allow access from any host 2. How do I connect to the server? (Sorry, I am a noob.)
<southern_> re
<tritium> lwizardl: well, what I'm saying is that if you don't have high-def video capture, you won't get high-def quality media to output anyway
<xiaoyu> is there a media player that work under console except mplayer
<lwizardl> i have the iirc pc150 card
<southern_> ***  I try to start dhcpd but it fails? why?
<tritium> lwizardl: that's not high-def
<tritium> southern_: how did you start it?
<braniff> xiaoyu, xine
<southern_>  sudo etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<southern_>  sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<Jivenix> where is the theme folder?
<ubuntu_> can i sae with this live demo?
<ubuntu_> SAVE
<tritium> southern_: what error did you get?  (also, you can use "sudo invoke-rc.d <service> start | stop | restart)
<Diablozx9> hi all
<xiaoyu> braniff, i installed the os with cd .is that installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %irv10tz!*@*]  by tritium
<tritium> irv10tz: don't paste in here, okay?
<southern_> * Stopping DHCP server...                  [fail] 
<southern_> * Starting DHCP server...                  [fail] 
<Jivenix> !theme folder
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<chmod775> I am getting a config.h error in configure.ac
<irv10tz> okay
<justin__> Can someone please tell me how to get the extra bottons on my Logitech Mx510 working?
<chmod775> which packages needs to be install
<tritium> southern_: try reconfiguring it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server
<irv10tz> tritium, okay
<IdleOne> !tell justin__  about mouse
<southern_> with invoke start the same -> [fail]  :(
<lwizardl> tritium: its a pvr-150
<tritium> lwizardl: I know, you told me
<EnsignRedshirt> chmod775: I don't know, but if you don't get an answer here, you could try #devtools
<xiaoyu> braniff, i installed the os with cd .is that installed
<Prohibited> I need help, what do I do? I try to boot up mysql and get "ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<tritium> lwizardl: that's nice and all, but it's not high-def
<Prohibited> How do I fix that?
<chmod775> ok
<braniff> xiaoyu, no you would have to get xine using apt
<lwizardl> ok i thought it was
<xiaoyu> braniff, ok
<tritium> lwizardl: so, sorry to inform you
<lwizardl> but what i'm trying to do currently is get my pc to work on my tv using component video
<tritium> lwizardl: have you tweaked our /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<xiaoyu> braniff, "apt-get install xine"  does not work
<Prohibited> I need help, what do I do? I try to boot up mysql and get "ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<braniff> hmmm
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  use sudo apt-get
<braniff> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<xiaoyu> i tryen
<xiaoyu> i tryed
<lwizardl> no i was using knoppix on the box but i'm goinng to try ubuntu as a server and then get the mythtv installed
<xiaoyu> it says no package
<chmod775> no activity there in devtools
<chmod775> poor me
<xiaoyu> what shall i do
<southern_> tritium: dpkg reconfigure hadn't solved...
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, what shall i do
<tritium> southern_: did you read the docs thoroughly?
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  have you enabled universe?
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, what is universe.sorry i am new to ubuntu
<IdleOne> !tell xiaoyu  about universe
<southern_> no but it needles...
<Jivenix> how come every time i try to cp a folder somewhere, it goes 'omitting directory'
<Jivenix> FRAK!
<tritium> southern_: needles?
<kcul> !tell kcul about universe
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  ubotu  sent you a link follow the instructions there then when that is done try to apt-get xine
<whyami> what is the linux equivalent for dos command: dir /ad?
<southern_> tritium I setuped it, configured it, what do I have to do else?
<Draconicus> Does anyone in here know where the gnome-screensaver config for image directory is?
<kcul> cd /ad
<kcul> or list sd
<kcul> lol
<tritium> southern_: not sure.  You haven't defined the problem to specifically.  I suggest you read the docs in /usr/share/doc/dhcp3-server
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, what is ubotu
<gord> anyone know where anyone know what /dev/ device your keyboard is mapped to?
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  go to this link http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowt
<IdleOne> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<rukuartic> Would anyone know how I would list all the programms installed on my computer?
<tritium> rukuartic: dpkg -l is one way
<southern> tritium: thank you
<rukuartic> I'm looking for a certain file, and I know I can pipe it to a grep command, but... Tri, thanks!
<IdleOne> sudo apt-cache search *? beats me never tried
<whyami> so how do I list only directories using, I assume, the ls command? I don't see a flag for this...
<tritium> IdleOne: apt-cache doesn't require sudo ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> rukuartic: For a GUI way, run Synaptic, and click on the "S" field header.
<mzuverink> evolution spamassasin help anyone?
<chmod775> automake --gnu --include-deps --copy --add-missin
<IdleOne> tritium:  thanks ()
<chmod775> why do I get a ./config.h error
<chmod775> ?
<rukuartic> EnsignRedshirt, Thanks for your help :)
<briguyd> so i installed firefox 1.5 a while ago and uninstalled 1.0 and everything works fine, but whe  i try to open a link in thunderbird, it doesnt do anything
<tritium> southern, IdleOne: sure
<Goldfisch> I deleted an old windows partition (/dev/hda5), and the recreated it as a linux partiton to install an alternate distro. All the partitions after /dev/hda5, shuffled down, and this new one is now /dev/hda8 at the bottom of the partition table list. How does GRUB see this? By hda number, or physical sequence on the disk?
<briguyd> any whay to make sure it sends the links to firefox?
<destroyrapture> Installation of Ubuntu problems....it keeps failing to install the base system, any ideas?
<southern> ?
<GameOver69> hey can anyone tell me how i can install azerus kind of in the same light as firefox 1.5 in the ubuntu wiki
<braniff> Goldfisch, by hda number
<Hobbsee> !tell briguyd about thunderbird
<IdleOne> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<rukuartic> briguyd, if you go into system>settings>default apps I think
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  bad cd burn
<slew> where should mouse pointer themes go?
<destroyrapture> geneo93: thank you, will try again
<Goldfisch> Rats! Now when I reboot, I am getting stuck after stage1.5 with "Error 17". I am using my knoppix live CD to try and repair things. I bumped down all the numbers, and tried update-grub. Still didn't work.
<GameOver69> they have a new azerus out
<GameOver69> 2.4
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  burn at 16x or more
<GameOver69> thats for 2.3.06
<destroyrapture> geneo03: ok, will do
<braniff> Goldfisch, remember that grub is 0-based such that hda1 is 0 in grub
<Brunellus> how do I take a screenshot with a video playing in totem-xine?
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  I dont think that 2.4 is in the repos
<destroyrapture> geneo93: so if I burn it at 40x it should be ok?
<emergence> What's the default password for 'root'? I tried all the password combinations that I know of to access 'roo't through 'su', but it's not working
<rukuartic> Brunellus, I know if you're in VNC, you need to change some video settings
<geneo93> well i nevr go beyond 24x
<Goldfisch> Well, I used to have /dev/hda6 as my primary linux partition. Now it says its /dev/hda5. grub/menu.lst had hd(0,5) as the reference mounting /dev/hda6. I adjusted menu.lst to be hd(0,4) and root=/dev/hda5, then did update-grub. But apparently that didn't cut it.
<Brunellus> rukuartic, VLC?
<GameOver69> its not
<Jivenix> I upgraded to dapper drake
<IdleOne> !tell emergence  about sudo
<GameOver69> thats why i just want to download it
<Jivenix> but i hate the cursors
<briguyd> rukuartic, those people seem to have the problem of the links opening in a new window and not opening anything but the home page. Mine is not doing anything at all
<Madpilot> emergence: use sudo & your own user pw
<rukuartic> Brunellus, Try searching google for "screenshot vlc" yeah... VLC is another media player thing like xine
<destroyrapture> geneo93: thnk you
<Jivenix> how can i convert 'em back to breezy cursors?
<GameOver69> and do the same to it as in the firefox... thats presented in the wikli
<tritium> Jivenix: #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuff
<braniff> Goldfisch, update-grub? just edit menu.lst and reboot
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  you may want to check md5sum also
<briguyd> i'll try it though
<rukuartic> briguyd, Oh, sorry. I must've misunderstood your question :P
<emergence> Thank you!
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  download the source and compile it
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  dont ask I dont know how :/
<slew> i want to install a new mouse pointer theme, where should i put it?
<briguyd> let me see if this works, first. It might still
<GameOver69> for some reason the older verison wont update
<GameOver69> and i have no clue how compile
<Syco54645> how can i set gnome so that it makes me click yes i want to delete something
<Syco54645> right now it just deletes it
<tritium> !enter
<rukuartic> Does anyone know how I'd change the ownership of a directory, all its files, subfolders, and other things?
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<braniff> rukuartic, "# chown -R newowner:newowner /dir"
<slew> Syco54645, i think thats in the nautilus prefs
<rukuartic> braniff, Doh! I didn't know there was a -R switch... Thanks!
<Syco54645> slew: yeah i have that option ticked, but it still doesnt work right
<braniff> np
<slew> Syco54645, ok, well sorry, thats as far as i know. =] 
<thelsdj> well this is fun, appears that both of my network cards have the same mac address :(
<thelsdj> or i should say interfaces, same card
<rukuartic> thelsdj, Wow. Whats the odds of that?
<bob_dolemite> hello, I'm having an emergency, could someone tell me the command to set a root password?
<Muntu_na_Buntu> hello
<Discipulus> where are the fonts at?
<thelsdj> rukuartic: trying to figure out whether its a driver bug, or manufacturing error something heh
<IdleOne> !tell bob_dolemite  about root
<slew> Syco54645, ok, well sorry, thats as far as i know. =] 
<Goldfisch> braniff: I have a hunch. I bet MBR is looking for hd(0,5) to find menu.lst like in the past, and doesn't know it moved to hd(0,4). I am running plain grub now, so update MBR.
<slew> hehe oops
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, it does not work ether
<rukuartic> thelsdj, Eh... I think its actually possible for that to have appened by random change
<zero789> bob_dolemite, $sudo su; passwd
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  what does not work?
<rukuartic> thelsdj, chance*. But yeah thats kinda funny. Can't you change your mac though?
<thelsdj> rukuartic: how so? usually when they make a dual interface card they are sequential
<thelsdj> so shouldn't be a random chance they would be the same
<xnull> how do I make .. control + shift to run a command?
<thelsdj> not sure, i'll have to see how i'd do that with tg3 driver
<slew> i want to install a new mouse pointer theme, where should i put it?
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, i enabled universe but can't fine the package
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  what is the exact commandyou are typing?
<rukuartic> thelsdj, I've got no clue. Just guessing.
<biovore> xiaoyu: apt-get update then try again
<xiaoyu> i did
<rukuartic> Would anyone happen to know, why when I get a hit on my website, it opens up a second instance of httpd? Every time I look I've got about seven or eight copies of apache running.
<destroyrapture> geneo93: md5sum?
<Madpilot> rukuartic: isn't Apache supposed to do that, for load sharing?
<zx8> hello people
<zx8> ubuntu is not recognising my ethernet card
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  checks to see if all info in iso is good
<destroyrapture> ok
<rukuartic> zx8, is it wireless?
<mfv> hello all.  does the AMD64 distribution have most of the same packages as in the 32 bit distro?
<zx8> this is puzzling because it is a standard embeded intel chipset
<nnhoa> k
<xiaoyu> can you give me your sourcelist
<zx8> no it is not wireless
<rukuartic> Madpilot, Any way I would turn that feature off, or limit the number of instances? I'm running a very small website with few hits per hour
<rukuartic> zx8, No clue then...
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, can you give me your sourcelist
<zx8> linux without eth0 is totally useless for me
<briguyd> rukuartic, i fixed it
<zx8> it could not find my sound card either
<wastrel> zx8:  what does lspci show for your nic
<briguyd> i went into the system preferences and under preferred applications, it was messed up, so i fixed it
<zx8> i do not remember right now
<Madpilot> rukuartic: you can probably limit it somehow - check the Apache docs or #apache
<rukuartic> briguyd, Great :)
<rukuartic> Madpilot, Any clue what I'd search for?I 'm not even sure what term to search for.
<slew> does anyone know where to put a new mouse cursor theme?!
<Madpilot> rukuartic: neither am I, TBH...
<crimsun> zx8: please boot with " pci=noapic" at the boot prompt
<destroyrapture> geneo93: mind if I pm you?
<crimsun> zx8: sorry, " pci=noacpi"
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  its ok
<crimsun> zx8: if that doesn't work, please try " nolapic", and if that doesn't work, " noapic nolapic"
<Jivenix> how do you configure the cursors?
<IdleOne> xiaoyu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9287
<mega_magoo> #tvdown
<slew> Jivenix, no one seems to know.
<Madpilot> Jivenix & slew: search ubuntuforums.org, there's a good howto there somewhere
<Jivenix> lol
<Jivenix> ok
<crimsun> Jivenix: / slew: install gcursor
<Jivenix> sorry to keep asking
<crimsun> then choose System> Preferences> Cursor Selection> Install Theme
<Madpilot> Jivenix & slew: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<slew> sometimes you have to keep asking =] 
<zx8> crimsun ok i will try it thanks
<crimsun> !info gcursor
<ubotu> gcursor: (gnome cursor theme managing software), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.061-ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 152 kB
<crimsun> there. All you need to get it working.
<bisquit> Hey Guys... I'm getting Guild Wars to run on plain WINE, well, I'm getting little no non accel
<bisquit> So it's crazy
<rukuartic> Well thanks for all your help guys
<Jivenix> this is hot, thanks Madpilot
<bisquit> It mite be DX 8 though.. So im going to try 9c under WINE
<killfill> hi
<killfill> guys.. when you stick a pendrive into ubuntu.. hwere does HAL mount the device?
<chmod775> check in /media
<chmod775> or simply type the mount command
<killfill> well i dont have ubunto.. its why im asking.. :-)
<braniff> ./media/usbdrive
<killfill> ah
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, with you sourcelist there is no xine ether
<ubuntu_> help
<ACU> hey guys --- I am looking for a software which captures the screeen and sound in linux (something like camtasia for windows) do you have any sugestions (except Istanbul recorder which does not record sound)
<slew> crimsun, Madpilot thanks homies
<killfill> /mnt/media/ubbdrive?..
<knoppix> Anyone know if ub can be installed inside a folder on an NT system?
<chmod775> nope /media/usbdrive
<crimsun> under /media
<crimsun> the precise mountpoint depends on the volume [label] 
<killfill> how does the icon show in nautilus? with what name? "usbdrive?"
<IdleOne> !xine
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  seems there isnt
<crimsun> !libxine1c2
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, crimsun
<crimsun> !info libxine1c2
<_jason> IdleOne, xiaoyu: it's xine-ui
<ubotu> libxine1c2: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu10.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3909 kB, Installed size: 10284 kB
<killfill> crimsun, oh so ubuntu mounts the thing depending of the label of the volume?
<killfill> i.e. /media/VOLNAME
<xiaoyu> does that work under console
<killfill> and its its not set its /mnt/usbdrive?
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  yes
<farous> GameOver69: basically change breezy to dapper in your sources.list file
<IdleOne> I just tried it
<crimsun> killfill: depends on the label, yes
<farous> sorry wrong room
<CentHOGG> is anyone here pretty knowledgable about memtest+
<IdleOne> _jason:  thank you ()
<ACU>  I am looking for a software which captures the screeen and sound in linux (something like camtasia for windows-except Istanbul recorder which does not record sound)
<IdleOne> ACU:  xvidcap
<killfill> crimsun: do you happend to know a command with i can see the vol of a msdos partition?..  i guess ubuntu does it with HAL, and HAL as its a kernel thing it can access this stuff?
<xiaoyu> _jason, thanks
<Mantice> Any one know if linux can mount mdf's they have been around for ages
<CentHOGG> I know linux can't mount particleboard :P
<Mantice> wtf is that lol
<IdleOne> lmao not what you want
<biovore> Mantice: mdf's?
<Mantice> Its like a cd image
<varsendagger> hey how do i get my wireless card working?
<crimsun> killfill: sure, use hal-device
<Mantice> only that you can emulate copy protection
<IdleOne> !wireless
<varsendagger> anyone use xbconnect
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<varsendagger> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<crimsun> killfill: pipe it through less, then search for volume.label
<crimsun> killfill: that presumes it's already mounted.
<crimsun> killfill: otherwise you'll have to use fdisk -l
<biovore> Mantice: DRM stuff probably isn't open enough to be in linux.. If you figure out the format, I might be able to make it work :-)
<Mantice> Ubuntu will rule the whole world when - Mounts MDF's - Can Write NTSF Drives which I think comes out in April 20th
<biovore> unless you mean udf
<killfill> crimsun: fdisk -l does actually work?..
<Mantice> MDF
<biovore> linux can write to NTFS, you have to make a custom kernel
<Mantice> Quake 4.mdf
<biovore> what makes those files?
<Mantice> n00bs cant make kernals with out compileing them screwed up
<Mantice> and crashing linux :(
<Mantice> Alcohol 120%
<Mantice> And a few others
<biovore> ok.. so there might be a standard writen on it then..
<whyami> how do I set options for ttyS0?
<CentHOGG> oh that's proprietary eh?
<biovore> whyami: serial port?
<Mantice> I dont think I can make my own Kernal
<Mantice> I just started using linux 10 hours ago
<knoppix> Anyone know if Ubuntu (or any major distro) can install inside an NT folder?
<Mantice> and I slept for like 8 hours
<whyami> biovore: yes. I seem to be having problems with a JAVA program communicating to a microcontroller. Confusion over linefeed vs. carriage return...
<biovore> there are some how too's.. just have to type a few lines in..
<biovore> whyami: linux is lf only
<ACU> IdleOne -thanks I am trying now to install xvidcap
<crimsun> killfill: cfdisk will if fdisk doesn't.
<biovore> you will have to manualy send 0x0D 0x0A
<crimsun> killfill: if it's mounted, though, use hal-device
<whyami> biovore: and I think this program is expecting something else. I'm wondering if there might a parameter I can set. I just found setserial...
<xiaoyu> i want to watch movie without X, xine  doess not work
<IdleOne> ACU:  np just heard about that yesterday myself ()
<biovore> setserial is one..
<biovore> I ussualy deal with c++ and serial ports
<killfill> crimsun: yup.. well im trying to automount thingies on freebsd, here there is no hal.. :-( thats why im wondering this things...
<Psykus> i installed the w32codecs packages, yet totem is still unable to play .wmv files and other formats...anything else I need to do?
<killfill> fdisk doesnt seems to work... not cfdisk.. wired
<crimsun> killfill: heh, I presumed you meant under Linux
<xiaoyu> i want to watch movie without X, xine  doess not work
<IdleOne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<zero789> xiaoyu, try mplayer
<killfill> :-] 
<whyami>  biovore: do you know if there is a program which can help me "spy" on the serial port i.e. see what is being sent and received?
<xiaoyu> zero789, there are package conflict
<Mantice> Restriceted Just click accpet and download some kb and it works :P
<braniff> Psykus, afaik there is no wmv9 codec for linux
<biovore> whyami: you can probably make some thing and connect it to serial port 2 and run minicom
<Psykus> i can't seem to play divx either
<biovore> Psykus: I have never had any luck with anydistros multimedia packages
<Mantice> How about is there a Daemon Tools for linux?
<biovore> Psykus: I allways have to do it my self
<pulver> hey! any ideas howto rip real media streams? i can play this particular stream with realplayer but not mplayer.. get a "Authentication failed.  Please try again." msg from server. any ideas?
<Psykus> the audio seems to be working, but no video
<biovore> Mantice: you can mount a .iso file to your filesystem using the -o loop option with mount
<biovore> mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom for instance
<whyami> biovore: but minicom won't pass the info from my software on my linux box to the microcontroller, correct?
<biovore> minicom is just a keyboard terminal
<xiaoyu> how can i install mplayer
<Mantice> Yeah I know
<Mantice> I have few isos though
<pulver> is it possible to rip real media streams with realplayer? or anything else
<varsendagger> where can i find info on bounties
<biovore> xiaoyu: add universe to your apt and apt-get install mplayer-686
<Mantice> All my cd's have copyprotection
<braniff> pulver, you cuould use a capture card
<Mantice> So I couldent rip them into ISO's
<IdleOne> !mplayer\
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Mantice> Warcraft III.mdf :( WARCRAFT 3 IS GONE !
<IdleOne> xiaoyu:  there ^
<biovore> Mantice: you try using linux to directly read the disk to a file? cat /dev/cdrom > filename.iso ?
<biovore> that dose a bit pre bit copy..
<Mantice> I was googleing it
<chmod775> how do I install jre for the firefox web browser
<pulver> braniff: dont have that :)
<biovore> but some copyprotection messes it up
<Mantice> apparently no one has done any thing about it
<IdleOne> !java
<chmod775> I tried the one in wiki but no it's in vain
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<chmod775> I know that IdleOne
<biovore> that java thing works well :-)
<xiaoyu> libjack0.100.0-0 (>= 0.100.0) 
<chmod775> k
<IdleOne> worked great for me
<Mantice> It doesnt matter
<Mantice> becasue Cedga reads copy protection
<Mantice> I just wana mount the mdf
<xiaoyu> biovore, libjack0.100.0-0 (>= 0.100.0) can not be installed
<DjKritical> Hey does anyone know the command to show how much load a server is using?
<biovore> xiaoyu: you running daper or something?
<xiaoyu> biovore, i don't know
<ubuntu> All I want to do is install azureus Can anyone help a newbe.
<killfill> crimsun: fdisk -l doesnt work..  are you sure it shows dos labels?
<Mantice> I can
<Mantice> Im a n00b but i got azururs working
<IdleOne> xiaoyu: lsb_release -d tell us what it says
<ubuntu> how did you do it
<Mantice> Download Azurus for linux
<biovore> xiaoyu: from what I can tell the developers are messing with jackd atm
<sergioX> hi
<biovore> its currently .80 I think there updating it to .100
<esj> having problem building crm114.  It can't find the tre library which builds into /usr/local/lib.  I've put an entry into /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig.  ldconfig -p shows that it knows about the tre library yet building CRM 114 still bitches about not finding it.  Any ideas?
<Mantice> Then theres a script file Called azureus
<ubuntu> got it
<Mantice> open it
<Mantice> and run it
<sergioX> does anybody can tellme how can I run an applicantion that I had download with synaptic?
<Mantice> It should be in the Linux Menu :)
<whyami> sergioX: try typing the name of the app in the command line
<ubuntu> so can i run it in the terminal window
<sergioX> does anybody can tellme how can I run an applicantion that I had download with synaptic?
<Mantice> yeah
<crimsun> killfill: no, did you use cfdisk?
<IdleOne> sergioX:  what application?
<biovore> sergioX: what you install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sergioX> I had intall a game named Xearth
<chmod775> for installing on firefox jre I should follow java mozilla firefox
<killfill> crimsun: nope.. :-(
<IdleOne> sergioX:  in Aplications > Games
<biovore> hehe xeath
<chmod775> right ?
<chmod775> not installing fakeroot and all
<chmod775> I hope I am correct
<killfill> hal seems the only thing that does it..
<ubuntu> Thanks I will try it I have been trying to install using wiki info and I was just getting hung
<Mantice> whats some cool nix games guys
<crimsun> killfill: you should be using hal-device* anyhow, not fdisk...
<IdleOne> chmod775:  you updated to firefox 1.5 right?
<ACU> a very simple question - i have downloaded a*.deb on my desktop - what do I do now?
<xiaoyu> biovore, does that mean i can,t install mplaer
<killfill> heh...
<sergioX> It does not appear
<IdleOne> ACU:  dpkg -i package.deb
<biovore> xiaoyu: I think you might be better of build it from source..  I had to build my from source to get support for divx5,wmv,x264
<esac_> anybody know how in vmware i can allow access to my other ntfs partitions on my hard drive ?
<fr500> hello
<ACU> man (or woman) you are a savior (IdleOne) thanks - I do not know why I always forgot how to do it
<biovore> good AAC support is only in the CVS version atm
<fr500> i have an apt proble, i get lots of bzip errors, same sources.list works at job pc just fine
<IdleOne> ACU:  man and Im not a savior just a guy who asked the same questions you did a few days ago ()
<xiaoyu> IdleOne, Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<thelsdj> hrm, i followed the nvidia binary driver install but xdriinfo says 'libGL is too old.' any ideas what is causing that?
<chmod775> IdleOne, Yes that's right
<dibblego> after I install the NVidia driver, X crashes with cannot load module "nvidia" - even though I can see the shared objects in the /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/
<chmod775> I have update firefox to 1.5.0.1 and installed it in /opt directory
<IdleOne> chmod775:  if you folow the instructions you should have a problem
<biovore> thelsdj: you install using apt or downloaded that stuff from nivida?
<IdleOne> shouldnt
<thelsdj> biovore: apt, should i download latest from nvidia?
<chmod775> U mean the path /usr/
<thelsdj> this is on dapper
<IdleOne> chmod775:  try !javadebs
<biovore> thelsdj: apt should work..  (I have never had luck with it though) but it been stated it works..
<babo> hello
<thelsdj> i get nvidia logo but glxgears is slow as hell
<babo> I have some sound issues ...
<chmod775> I know that IdleOne one I am now downloading jre bin file
<IdleOne> ok
<biovore> thelsdj: you do the nvidia-glx-settings sting to enable nvidia glx?
<chmod775> If I face any problems help me plz
<xiaoyu> ok
<biovore> thelsdj: dose glxinfo say nvidia for the opengl string (not SGI)
<dibblego> why do the NVidia driver instructions tell you to uninstall nvidia-glx?
<babo> I've been troubleshooting my sound for a while now ... from lspci I get a  ' Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device' message.
<IdleOne> chmod775:  ill do my best and biovore  is hear to backup ()
<chmod775> So, I should follow the instruction which are usder the heading java on mozilla firefox
<mskinner> Good morning all... quick question... just installed ubunto and firefox will often just end its process. no warning or anything.
<chmod775> k
<IdleOne> chmod775:  yes
<Mantice> Is this true Damper will support writing to NTSF drives?
<mskinner> is there a way to trace or log it?
<babo> mskinner: you probably have flash issues
<biovore> mskinner: run it in a shell
<thelsdj> biovore: ya glxinfo shows nvidia, no sgi anywhere
<biovore> thelsdj: hmmm
<mskinner> so    xterm then firefox  playwith it till it blows up?
<zx8> if i dont get a linux distro workin on my machine soon i am going to slit my own neck
<biovore> mskinner: yup.. debugs to stdout
<akant> #bacula
<varsendagger> zx8 go to eye0s.com
<mskinner> i was also trying to get the nvidia-glx install. when i run the enable the driver it doesn't seem to change the xorg.conf file.
<IdleOne> zx8:  can I have your machine when you do LOL
<babo> can anyone help me with a sound issue ... ?
<biovore> mskinner: you running on amd64?
<mskinner> doh... mskinner@hdtv:~$ which firefox
<mskinner> /usr/bin/firefox
<mskinner> mskinner@hdtv:~$ firefox
<mskinner> Segmentation fault
<mskinner> mskinner@hdtv:~$
<mskinner> amd 1500 althlon
<biovore> hmm firefox-1.5 or 1.0.7?
<IdleOne> 1.0.7
<biovore> hmmm
<IdleOne> Im sure
<biovore> that firefox-1.5 bin dosn't work on amd64.. I know that
<mskinner> may be related
<babo> mskinner: there's a good tutorial in the wiki.
<Mantice> I have the amd 64 version of ubuntu
<Mantice> every thing works pefect
<babo> mskinner: it has a solution to the flash issue as well ... does your firefox start up or not ?
<mskinner> i have a thought.. could it be the linux kernel -k7 ...???  i would rather have just run the i386.. but wasn't offered a choice when this dvd installed Ubuntu
<mskinner> Linux hdtv 2.6.12-10-k7 #1 Mon Feb 13 12:29:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<biovore> you get firefox-1.5 workingo n it?
<dibblego> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run installs a module called "nvidia", and not "nv" - correct?
<biovore> yup
<babo> mine  used to start up but then exit automatically whenever I hit a flash site
<mskinner> i just tried to start it up from the blue earth icon next to "System" and i doesn't work anymore.. i had it running when the pc first booted up.
<biovore> dibblego: if you do it using the nvidia installer you have to chop out the setup nvidia TLS links
<dibblego> after installing it, I can see the modules in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/ yet the X logs show that it failed to load
<rabeldable> join /#perl
<rabeldable> ;)
<dibblego> biovore: I don't understand what you mean exactly
<babo> mskinner: maybe you should try a reinstall first then
<dibblego> what is "chop out the setup nvidia TLS links"?
<babo> Can anyone help with a sound issue ?
<biovore> dibblego: /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx
<biovore> complete fucks with the glx settings..
<dibblego> biovore: you mean delete that file?
<biovore> take it out of you /etc/rc.d runlevels
<biovore> and reinstall the installers
<biovore> (nvidia modules)
<fr500> i have an apt proble, i get lots of bzip errors, same sources.list works at job pc just fine
<babo> nobody ?
<mskinner> i'll retry it.. using the new dvd from LINUXPRO mag .  is there a way to force i386 mode instead of an amd-k7 version of the kernal. i'd sacrifce a small % of speed on this blisterlying fast 1500 for stability
<dibblego> biovore: I still don't know what you mean, but I'll fuck with it
<babo> mskinner  ... $linux32
<HammerBlade2020> where do i put icon themes?
<biovore> dibblego: the ubuntu method of nvidia is different why then us old school guys use to do it..
<IdleOne> !themes
<mskinner> babo. is that on the install boot up prompt?
<mskinner> ill give it a try and see you back on in 20 min or so.. ty!
<dibblego> biovore: yes, I followed a web page (nvidia wiki?) that told me to uninstall nvidia-glx, which I have already done
<biovore> ok.. so your installing the nvidia stuff from apt?
<mskinner> oh one last thing.. is there a screen detector  i have a 20" diamond scan mitsu and it is in 60hz  (killing my eyes)
<babo> I am having some weird issues with my sound ... according to lspci ...  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device ... yet when I switch it from ecds daemon to the alsa daemon - I can test input fine. Yet I can't hear anything form xmms and I want to get skype up and running
<dibblego> biovore: no, from the NVidia*.run file
<babo> help
<biovore> dibblego: you have all the kernel sources then?
<crimsun> babo: which output plugin are you using in xmms?
<biovore> dibblego: and built the kernel module then?
<farous> babp make xmms use alsa
<IdleOne> !tell babo about skype
<chmod775> IdleOne, I did a chmod +x on jre______
<chmod775> and then did a sudo ./jre
<farous> babo: xmms prefs then choose alsa
<babo> crimsun: where can I tell that ... .xmms maybe ?
<chmod775> It extracted the content to a directory on the desktop top
<chmod775> ?
<crimsun> babo: see what farous said
<IdleOne> chmod775:  you making this up as you go or you following the wiki?
<chmod775> k
<babo> farous: xmms prefs from that command line ?
<crimsun> babo: no, right click and choose Preferences
<fr500> hmmm noone
<farous> babo: are you running xmms from the command line?
<Mantice> Yeah the defult skin is crap
<IdleOne> chmod775:  i promise you if you follow the wiki you shouldnt have any problems
<shygoly> #why when i install eclipse ,errors "eclipse-jdt should be installed ,but cant be install"
<biovore> apt-get install xmms-skins for some extra skins
<babo> thanks guys !!! it works !
<farous> :0
<farous> :)
<shygoly> !eclipse
<geneo93> or you can use winamp skins
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Toba> does anyone here have some tips on multiple monitors with ubuntu?
<chmod775> dude IdleOne I am confused
<chmod775> I download the jre bin file and installed it
<Toba> I am planning on buying another LCD to match this one and a dual-output nvidia video card
<chmod775> Now I am following the steps in Java on MOzilla ff
<biovore> Toba: it works
<farous> Toba: set them in xorg.conf
<biovore> Toba: granted a pain to setup
<chmod775> Is that right do I need to install fakeroot
<chmod775> and stuff
<chmod775> ?
<Toba> heh, I'm sure it is
<Toba> so, how is gnome support for it?
<Toba> is it easy and intuitive to set virtual desktops to specific real desktops?
<babo> ... back again, hi guys :)
<Toba> and swap them around etc?
<IdleOne> chmod775:  you need to follow the instructions on the wiki..it has been done and tested 1000000 times and worked
<xiaoyu> biovore, how to build that myself
<biovore> xiaoyu: mplayer?
<dobblego> sorry, my router crashed
<chmod775> Which heading show I follow
<xiaoyu> biovore,yes
<chmod775> java on mozilla firefox is that the one after downloading jre bin file
<biovore> http://www.biovore.net/index.php?page=linux/mpbg
<IdleOne> chmod775:  gimme a sec
<chmod775> or do I need to do that fake root and stuff
<chmod775> ?
<xiaoyu> biovore,where are those *.deb files saved
<biovore> there not debs
<irvs10tz> hey how do i install java???????????
<biovore> www.mplayerhq.hu
<biovore> and #mplayer for more help
<biovore> its not an easy thing to do
<xiaoyu> biovore, i mean others
<biovore> after you downloaded them?
<chmod775> IdleOne,
<chmod775> ?
<IdleOne> ok
<babo> I also have a video problem. My nvidia video card is recognised and I have the nvidia packages from synaptic installed - but I have video issues. Every once in a while the screen blots out. And I have the 'ghost cursor' problem. Where I would have a long line of cursors that remain on the screen even after I have moved them.
<IdleOne> chmod775:  you downloaded the self extracting jre?
<chmod775> ok
<revmoo> has anyone played around with flight 4 yet?
<chmod775> yes right
<chmod775> chmod +x jre......
<IdleOne> then you chmod +x
<IdleOne> ok
<biovore> xiaoyu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<chmod775> and then sudo ./jre__
<chmod775> done
<babo> by video here - I mean graphics - not actual vide
<IdleOne> no
<babo> o
<IdleOne> not done
<chmod775> oh
<revmoo> ?
<twitch101> has anybody gotten a shockwave/flash plugin for firefox to work yet so i can hear what comes from this " http://lads.myspace.com/music/musicplayer.swf?n=aHR0cDovL211c2ljcGxheWVyLm15c3BhY2UuY29tLw==&u=MQ==&a=0&d=NzA2Njc3Nl4xMTQwODE2MDc3&p=aHR0cDovL2lwcm9maWxlLm15c3BhY2UuY29tL2NvbW1hbmQuYXNweD9pZmlkPU1HTUdDaXNHQVFRQmdqZFlBJTJiV2dWVEJUQmdvckJnRUVBWUkzV0FNQm9FVXdRd0lEQWdBQkFnSm1Bd0lDQU1BRUNMdjIwUlU4djk3ckJCQnolMmZOclglMmJaMGt2WFE1Rjl0
<twitch101> Y0N0NnlCQmd0bE8yJTJmS1hXa3ZiYUtkUHd1JTJiZkJYYzJla3RFOFFWZHclM2Q= "
<asymmetry> wtf?
<revmoo> yes, everyone has gotten the flash player to work in firefox
<chmod775> IdleOne, Is that wrong ?
<irvs10tz> hey how do i install java???????????
<IdleOne> chmod775:  now sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<biovore> revmoo: works here
<xiaoyu> biovore, can i delete them ? my hard disk is full
<babo> anyone else get the 'ghost cursor' problem ?
<revmoo> werd, here too
<biovore> xiaoyu: apt-get clean I think takes care of it
<chmod775> it's not there
<chmod775> could'nt find package
<babo> My sound is working for but according to lspci ...  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device  ... what does this mean exactly then ?
<IdleOne> what package couldnt it find?
<xiaoyu> biovore, what does "takes care of it " mean
<chmod775> everything
<biovore> deletes them
<IdleOne> ok
<asymmetry> babo, do you have an nforce mobo?
<revmoo> dont worry a bout what lspci says if your card works, the drivers know what to do
<IdleOne> chmod775:  did you enable universe and multiverse?
<babo> asymmetry: yep ... geforce6
<chmod775> nope
<chmod775> how do I do that I am in synaptic now
<IdleOne> !tell chmod775  about universe
<sergioX> hi, does any body can tellme how can I run the applications that I install with synaptic if they do not appear in the main menu?
<babo> IdleOne: why does it say that though, it makes things more complicated
<roaet> lo
<biovore> sergioX: gnome or kde?
<sergioX> gnome
<whyami> sergioX: did you try typing the name of the app in the command line?
<IdleOne> babo say what?
<asymmetry> babo, if you have an nforce mobo with integrated sound, it may not recognize everything about your sound chipset - it tends to respond to two different driver sets
<revmoo> sergioX: what app
<nala> hello everyone
<sergioX> whyami: how can I open a command line?
<kcul> gnome, kde, or fluxbox, which one should i use for everyday use desktop?
<sergioX> revmoo: Xearth
<biovore> kcul: depends..
<whyami> sergioX: in the accessories menu choose "terminal".
<roaet> I'm asking myself that question too kcul.
<babo> IdleOne: well, I mean I'd like to be able to tell from lspci what drivers I have and to check over various devices ... it's just handy. But when it doesn't work like this it's kinda annoying. No big deal though either way.
<IdleOne> kcul:  all depends what you prefer try them all out
<roaet> I prefer fluxbox because of the desktop menu.
* nala lurks
<biovore> TWM rules all!!!! :-P
<roaet> I wish I could find something in gnome that does the same thing.
<grongwok> hi eevryone
<sergioX> whyami: it says command not found
<babo> asymmetry: what are the two driversets ?
<nala> hi grongwok
<jodanlime> hey guys, I was wondering if there was a way to make the address bar in firefox have rounded corners, or if you guys new of a good site for me to go to for hacking firefox
<wastrel> mmm twm
<grongwok> can someone help me, im a noob.
<babo> jodanline: try #firefox
<grongwok> i want to dual boot a xp laptop with ubuntu
<biovore> jodanlime: look under themes, "get more themes"
<jodanlime> oh, der, thanks
<nala> @gronkwok: I've seen stuff on how to do that...
<LiteHedded> i can't get sound in vlc
<whyami> sergioX: in the command line type Xe (as in the beginning of Xearth) and hit <TAB> and see if it completes to something that might be it...
<jodanlime> biovore, I got a theme that I like to look like safari, but its still square
<LiteHedded> no option to use alsa
<LiteHedded> just OSS
<nala> @grongwok: there's a program called PartitionMagic that's apparently pretty good.
<IdleOne> jodanlime:  in firfox click tools > themes
<grongwok> @nala i cant seeem to get the documentation
<kbrosnan> jodanlime, http://developer.mozilla.org see the themes section
<chmod775> dude I am updating the repos after enable universe multiverse IdleOne hang on
<grongwok> i have partition magic, but i cant get to the point where i find the partitioner in the installer
<asymmetry> babo, one of them is the nforce chipset drivers - the other, if its the right chipset, are the Realtek ALC850 drivers
<IdleOne> chmod775:  let me know when your ready
<chmod775> k
<jodanlime> I have a theme I like, I just want the address bar with circled corners
<nala> @grongwok: brb, I'll google it.
<LiteHedded> VLC help?
<grongwok> @nala thansk
<nala> VLC = awesome.
<nala> that's all I've got. XD
<crimsun> LiteHedded: install vlc-plugin-alsa
<LiteHedded> ty!
<kbrosnan> jodanlime, there are tons of themes with rounded input areas at http://addons.mozilla.org
<sergioX> whyami: It does not do anything, but I have problems with the most of the programs that I install with synaptic
<revmoo> sergioX: if it's any consolation, xearth's documentation is shit, im trying to figure it out for ya
<grongwok> Anala hehe theres a video i didnt notice
<whyami> sergioX: did you try both xe<TAB> and Xe<TAB>?
<nala> @grongwok: I found two things.
<babo> asymmetry: why are there two chipsets ? why does nvidia use Realtek drivers ? why don't they just build drivers for their own chipset ?
<nala> @grongwok: one is an instructional video on Google. The other is a webpage.
<grongwok> yeah i can see it too thansk
<sergioX> whyami: yes I tried both
<nala> @grongwok this is the url to the video. I haven't watched it but I hope it helps.
<nala> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q
<asymmetry> babo, its only one chipset, but it responds to both drivers - nvidia doesn't use realtek drivers, realtek uses nvidia drivers, its actually a realtek chip
<grongwok> thanks for the info
<nala> no prob.
<grongwok> ill look into it
<nala> here's the other thing I found.
<nala> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<nala> lol
<nala> Hi ensign.
<yoink> hi all, i tried to install xgl and now X doesn't work.  When I X fails to start it says /etc/X11/X symlink cannot be read, invalid argument
<whyami> sergioX: go to synaptic, choose xearth (the box is green showing it is installed, right?) right click, choose "properties", choose the "installed files" tab, look for files in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin.
<babo> asymmetry: hmmm ... well if the same chipset responds to both drivers - why don't they show up on lspci ? ... which drivers does lspci check for ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Any apache2 experts here?  I'm trying to tell the web server to use /var/www/cgi-bin/ for cgi files, but even if I put 'ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/cgi-bin/' in apache2.conf, it still goes to /usr/lib/cgi-bin/.
<biovore> bed time here..  laterz..
<asymmetry> babo, lspci doesnt check for drivers. it checks for devices that have a driver that has correctly identified them
<biovore> EnsignRedshirt: I had a bitch of a time getting that too work on ubuntu
<sergioX> whyami: yes the box is green and it is intalled in /etc/
<revmoo> brian@Indica:/usr/share/doc/xearth$ /usr/X11R6/bin/xearth
<biovore> EnsignRedshirt: you install the libapache2-perl mods?
<revmoo> ^^i think thats the binary
<biovore> anyway.. of to bed
<EnsignRedshirt> biovore: No, but since I'll be using python for my cgi script, I didn't think I would need perl stuff.
<babo> asymmetry: ... and the realtek/nvidia drivers don't correctly identify their chipset ?
<whyami> sergioX: there has to be <something> installed in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin in that list. You see nothing?
<asymmetry> babo, you dont have either installed, i dont think
<sergioX> whyami: yes the box is green and it is intalled in /etc/
<crimsun> babo: it's very simple. Each device has an id. If your device has "unknown" listed for lspci, that means the list wasn't updated for your hardware. It's no surprise given the number of permutations of hardware in existence.
<crimsun> babo: simple example: there are upwards of sixteen different "sound blaster live"s
<whyami> sergioX: did you try typing <man xearth> in the terminal window?
<bintut> hello all.. i'm having a problem with acpi. my laptop is hp compaq nx6125 that uses an amd turion64 processor. you can check a snippet of my /var/log/messages at http://pastebin.com/571501
<babo> asymmetry: so then it's working off a legacy example ?
<revmoo> sergioX: try this, hit alt+f2 and paste this: /usr/X11R6/bin/xearth
<crimsun> babo: no, it matches the subvendor portion of the id.
<crimsun> babo: each id has subvendor and subdevice portions.
<catchphrase> any suggestions on other window managers? gnome seems to run pretty sluggish on a p3-450
<sergioX> whyami: na, Thankyou very much, but I give up
<revmoo> whats apps do you use mostly catchphrase
<yoink> Let me know when someone can help me with my xgl problem, I don't want to interrupt
<IdleOne> catchphrase:  xfce4
<sergioX> whyami: I appreciate your help
<crimsun> yoink: what Xgl problem?
<geneo93> catchphrase:  i might not be that
<sergioX> whyami: bye
<whyami> sergioX: so you AREN'T going to even look at the man page? :-|
<babo> crimsun: and lspci lists only the subvendor portion ?
<nala> General question to the room: I'm the type of person that likes to read directions. Is there a manual for Ubuntu?
<crimsun> babo: no, it lists both
<catchphrase> revmoo, just xchat, firefox, and basic stuff. just to learn more linux stuff. any experience with blackbox, fluxbox, xfce, fvwm or icewm?
<revmoo> whyami: don't be so harsh, i looked at the manpage and it's still pretty confusing, if you know how it works then please share
<Madpilot> nala: help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> nala: there's documentation. Access the Help menu.
<revmoo> yeah use flux is the best *box
<revmoo> you have to edit config files but it's cool in the end
<catchphrase> geneo93, it's got a GF2Pro too. haven't quite installed the nvidia drivers yet, but this card has weird issues with OGL stuff
<yoink> crimsun: when i tried to restart after installing xgl, it said cannot read /etc/X11/X symlink, invalid argument
<babo> crimsun: well what I'm wondering is what recognises my sound card since lspci doesn't ?
<whyami> revmoo, well he already left the room, and didn't try your suggestion either...
<geneo93> catchphrase:  it might be low memory
<catchphrase> it causes a hard system lock on certain OGL things. the symptom lies with the card as it's happened across various systems
<revmoo> eh so he did
<revmoo> what a bastard
<catchphrase> geneo93, running 512megs of sdram
<revmoo> ouch sdram
<revmoo> (me too)
<catchphrase> revmoo, heh, its an 8 year old computer that i scrapped together to play with ubuntu
<whyami> revmoo: :-) no you're right. I'm being a bit of a jerk.
<yoink> crimsun:i restored the symlink with "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X" but it didnt help anything
<geneo93> catchphrase:  is that agp or pci
<revmoo> this pc is 6 years old(except the case), because my intel motherboard fried itself in the middle of the night
<revmoo> 900mhz baybeee
<catchphrase> geneo93, the gf2pro is a 64 meg agp4x card (only runs in 2x mode since its an ABIT BH6 board)
<yoink> crimsun: i followed the wiki re: xgl until restart
<catchphrase> well, i em, turbo'd the thing so its at 464mhz now :P
<geneo93> catchphrase:  i have a simular system and it runs kde fine only 384 ram
<crimsun> yoink: I don't know what you mean by "it didn't help anything"
<catchphrase> it ran leaned out winXP with an 8 meg trident card very well for two years
<catchphrase> i was expecting any sort of *nix setup to be even faster
<yoink> crimsun: the error persisted
<geneo93> catchphrase:  in fact it has 3dfx voodoo banshee
<revmoo> *nix isnt fast past 1gjz
<yoink> crimsun: X still wont start
<revmoo> ghz excuse me
<catchphrase> geneo93, oh ew i remember that card lol
<revmoo> unless you use ratpoison or something(text-based wm)
<nala> thanks
<geneo93> catchphrase:  very good card
<catchphrase> well it'll run all your glide apps without a wrapper :] 
<geneo93> 7 years old and still kicking butts
<crimsun> yoink: did you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<IdleOne> !javadebs
<geneo93> catchphrase:  i have mandriva 2006 on that machine
<catchphrase> geneo93, whats mandriva?
<jerrod> why is a torrent only downloading at 1kb/s when it should be at least 50kb/s. now i understand that it needs to establish a connection with the other peers but i shouldnt take more then 5 min to est. that connection.  any suggestions?
<yoink> crimsun: not sure how...im on windoze now, bc i cant get lynx or anything working...nother issue
<jerrod> im running ubuntu 5.10
<geneo93> catchphrase:  red hat based distro
<catchphrase> geneo93, sounds like a bastardization of mandrake
<jerrod> my downloads are usually around 250kb/s (3MB intnernet)
<whyami> jerrod: do you have a router?
<jerrod> yes
<geneo93> catchphrase:  it is
* catchphrase has lots of gaps in linux knowledge.
<jerrod> whyami: its a modem/router combo from 2wire
<catchphrase> i played with freebsd 3.3 and slackware 6.0 on a P90 several years before i discovered floppy-disk based linux routers.
<whyami> jerrod: have you configured port forwarding for bittorrent? If not, what OS or app where you using for the fast downloads?
* nala is learning a lot from all this.
<jerrod> no, dont know how
<jerrod> whyami: ive been using package manager with ubuntu 5.10
<catchphrase> so many distros to play with... i've reinstalled ubuntu probably a dozen times whenever it kinda blew up and didn't know how to fix it.
<geneo93> catchphrase:  then you know DSL
<whyami> jerrod: got it. So you have never had fast downloads with bittorrent?
<jerrod> never :(
<chmod775> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<chmod775> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<catchphrase> geneo93, heard about DSL, but never tried it. i ran coyotelinux on it. just a floppy, 40 megs of ram, video card, 2 eth
<whyami> jerrod: ok so the problem is that you need to forward the port #s that bittorrent is using. It's a configuration in your router.
<jerrod> crap, i was afraid of that
<geneo93> catchphrase:  how about smoothwall
<chmod775> folks
<chmod775> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9291
<chmod775> this is my source.list
<chmod775> i am trying to install  sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<whyami> jerrod: it shouldn't be hard but you might need to do a bit of googling. Unfortunately I don't use bittorrent in Linux so I can't help with some of the details. For example, I don't know if you can configure what ports your bittorrent client is using.
<chmod775> but it cannot find packages
<chmod775> help
<catchphrase> geneo93, nada. the only FD routers i've tried are coyotelinux (krn 2.2) and ShareTheNet (krn 2.0)
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<geneo93> oh
<Od1Mie2L> !death
<ubotu> Od1Mie2L: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chmod775> help me folks
<catchphrase> geneo93, and that was several years ago. this was for my home cable connection. spent most of my time in college without playing with this stuff anymore
<Toma-> chmod775,  line 19 = deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe .... it should have main multiverse universe and restricted at the end of it
<catchphrase> geneo93, now that i have a little D-Link wifi router, the P90 is finally asleep... may revive again if i can find a use for it but its painfully slow
<geneo93> catchphrase:  DSL would work has very small footprint
<chmod775> Toma-, u mean this line  deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Toma-> chmod775, yep
<catchphrase> jerrod, what make/model router do you have?
<Toma-> chmod775, should be: deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<catchphrase> their website may have the exact info you need. D-Links do, that much I know.
<jerrod> catchphrase: 2wire309
<Toma-> chmod775, then do a apt-get update
<chmod775> ok
<Toma-> chmod775, thx for not pasting :) also, dont paste any errors in here if apt breaks
<chmod775> yes apt breaks
<yoink> crimsun:any ideas?
<Toma-> whats it saying? (pastebin)
<chmod775> bingo
<Toma-> chmod775, its working?
<catchphrase> jerrod, heh not a very popular router it seems. suppose you could go into http://192.168.0.1 (just a guess) and poke around.
<chmod775> yup Toma- I love you
<crimsun> yoink: not until you pastebin the contents of that file
<Toma-> :O hehehe
<yoink> crimsun: i used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto until all went wrong
<Toma-> good stuff
<chmod775> muah Toma-
<jerrod> its 192.168.1.254
<catchphrase> is that your own system IP?
<catchphrase> then the router IP is probably 192.168.1.1
<catchphrase> if not, well, i guess 254 could work too. a little odd but okay
<jerrod> thats how i get into the system summary
<crimsun> yoink: I need that file from your installation, not the howto
<geneo93> catchphrase:  thats an odd router
<yoink> crimsun: oh i know, i was just sayin...im not sure how to get it though
<catchphrase> geneo93, yeah, not too fond of those integrated modem/router combos.
<slew> hi, im trying to install a program that depends on python 2.4, but says it cant install because the current version is 2.4.2-0ubuntu3. what do i need to do to make this work?
<crimsun> slew: what are the precise errors? Use pastebin.
<overflow-1> how do I make autossh run as soon as I login as a user?
<kcul> is ubuntu for newbie?
<kcul> its not like gentoo huh?
<Toma-> kcul, basically, yes
<kcul> that if you got it installed, you're leet
<crimsun> Ubuntu is just another distro, just like Gentoo.
<Toma-> its has 99.9% less compiling than gentoo
<kcul> ic
<kcul> all is pre-compiled?
<yoink> crimsun: ill go back into ubuntu and see if i can't copy the log over here, brb
<geneo93> crimsun:  it does need more config tools though
<slew> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9292
<Toma-> kcul, yep. it used apt, and hence runs just like debian, apart from the sudo/su setup
<crimsun> slew: I bet you tried an external deb, didn't you?
<slew> crimsun, its the only deb thats available =[ tovid isnt in the repositories.
<whyami> slew, you trying to use tovid?
<crimsun> slew: you can't just download random file, drop it in, and expect it to work.
<slew> crimsun, what do you mean? its a deb file, i met all the other dependencies.
<bigdecimal> hey hey hey
<slew> crimsun, and the old version worked and installed. this is a fresh install of breezy.
<slew> so i think i can expect it to work, if it worked before.
<FunnyLookinHat> Why do I not have the option to choose 800x600 or 640x480 as my screen resolution even if i added them into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> slew: the default python version in breezy is 2.4.x
<crimsun> slew: if you want to install that, install python2.3 first
<madewokherd> probably something about your video settings is not correct; I'd check the display driver and the frequency ranges
<Toma-> FunnyLookinHat, look at your logfiles
<Toma-> or quit.
<geneo93> crimsun:  if i remember right breezy did start with 2.3
<slew> crimsun, i have both python 2.3 and 2.4 installed, plus devs
<Toma-> *huff*
<madewokherd> oh, right, logs
<destroyrapture> Yeah just installed Ubuntu on my other computer
<madewokherd> that's a good idea
<whyami> slew: why not just download the source and install from that? That's what I did...
<madewokherd> listen to people who aren't me
<destroyrapture> It's frikin amazing.
<kcul> < gettin ready to install ubuntu, should i really?
<slew> whyami, wouldnt i have the same problem?
<Toma-> kcul, go on, i dare you :)
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  wb
<IdleOne> kcul:  if you dont you will never know if you should have ()
<destroyrapture> lol kcul: it's better than windows
<kcul> but im planning to do dual booting though
<geneo93> slew:  2.3 should be installed first
<Marsmensch> wtf IdleOne, what smiley is that
<kcul> i just partition extra 5GB
<whyami> slew: I (and you?) don't know anything about what machine compiled the .deb file you have etc. A compile on your machine will be tailored exactly for your machine.
<kcul> for this ubuntu jank
<IdleOne> thats a cool smiley
<crimsun> slew: python points to python2.4 by default
<IdleOne> kinda looks like casper
<kcul> what's the word ubuntu really mean?
<Marsmensch> yes, how you made it?
<Madpilot> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<destroyrapture> Now I just need to find the driver for my wireless adapter...
* destroyrapture searches
<whyami> slew: for example, it appears that the machine that compiled tovid had only Python 2.3...
<kcul> aight yall
<Swedish_Chef> er, i accidentally deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info, and now i get errors like "dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `apt-src' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<kcul> wish me luck
<kcul> :)
<Swedish_Chef> should i ignore it, or is there anyway to fix it?
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> Toma-:  how do I know if this is a 32 bit or 64 bit machine?
<destroyrapture> kcul: good luck
<chmod775> I followed the steps for installing jre but in vain
<destroyrapture> geneo: ndiswrapper?
<chmod775> :(
<Toma-> IdleOne, you dont know what your CPU is?
<IdleOne> I do
<IdleOne> chmod775:  doesnt
<Toma-> IdleOne, what install CD did you use?
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  uses windows driver for your card
<destroyrapture> beautiful
<chmod775> IdleOne, Toma- waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<IdleOne> Toma-:  not for me for chmod775
<Toma-> oh.
<geneo93> i dont know enough about it so i cant help you
<IdleOne> chmod775:  what install cd did you use?
<Toma-> chmod775, what are you trying to do anyway?
<chmod775> Toma-, Ubuntu cd's which I ordered
<IdleOne> yes but there are 3 versions
<chmod775> Insalling jre plugin for my firefox browser
<IdleOne> chmod775:  is this a mac or pc?
<Toma-> chmod775, get this http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/breezy/java/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<chmod775> oh
<chmod775> It's for i386
<chmod775> pc
<Toma-> then dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Keefe> How long has linuxprinting.org been down?
<Toma-> chmod775, you have a ppc?
<whyami> chmod775: did you get java installed at all? What's broken exactly?
<chmod775> yes IdleOne helped me with fakeroot and stuff
<chmod775> but then I could'nt get that running for firefox web browser
<FunnyLookinHat> When I edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to change the resolutions, the changes only show up at the login screen (GDM) but when I login they go back to how they were before...  Is there some file I should be changing besides this one??
<Keefe> #debian
<IdleOne> followed wiki step by step but he says it still doesnt work
<chmod775> IdleOne, I don't think we were wrong becuase we did the steps very very carefully
* IdleOne is seeing crooked ...Im off to bed
<destroyrapture> night
<Toma-> chmod775, can you open up firefox and put into the bar - "about:plugins"
<Toma-> with no "
<IdleOne> chmod775:  good luck with the java Im sure Toma-  and the rest of the gang can get it working for you
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  did you find any info
<chmod775> thnaks IdleOne
<chmod775> I love you
<IdleOne> lol
<destroyrapture> yup, checkin compat with ndiswrapper
<Odice> any command to see the version of a package before downloading it?
* IdleOne doesnt feel so good about that but heh
<whyami> chmod775: I'm looking at the ubuntu page now. When you saw /home/username, did you substitute your username where it says username?
<geneo93> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<chmod775> Ok Toma-
<chmod775> I am in about:plugins
<chmod775> whyami, Hang on dude
<Toma-> chmod775, press enter and see if you can see a java plugin
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  did you catch that
<wastrel> my computer is running out of batteries
<destroyrapture> geneo: sure did
<Ainvar> can anyone recomend a good newgroup program that is similar to grabit in windows?
<geneo93> k
<chmod775> nope only flash plugin
<chmod775> still downloading the file Toma- u suggested
<chmod775> ?
<Toma-> chmod775, ok
<wastrel> pan is the gnome newsreader
<Ainvar> I have that
<Toma-> chmod775, have you already got java installed tho?
<GeorgeAScott> anybody have any problems with rhythmbox?  or suggest something other than xmms?
<chmod775> yes
<Ainvar> I am looking for a good downloader
<yoink> crimsun left?
<chmod775> I have downloaded firefox and install ed it in /opt
<chmod775> the new 1.5.0.1
<yoink> can anyone else help me now that i have the error log?
<Ainvar> GeorgeAScott I like amaroK
<Toma-> chmod775, AHHH.
<hanasaki> my amd barton is showing 60C in sensors ... the last one i had was a bit faster and was 40C... could sensors be wrong?  is 60C too hot?
<chmod775> Toma-, ?
<Toma-> chmod775, see, now youre working outside the bounds of the wiki.
<Ainvar> but that is cause it is really nice looking and reminds me of itunes without the bad suckage IMO
<yoink> i dont even need xgl, just X back to normal
<GeorgeAScott> i have over 30gigs worth of music and everytime i start rhythm box there are fewer songs
<chmod775> I want to get it running for firefox 1.5.0.1
<Ainvar> amaroK will see it all and will even grab the album covers and such, but I just recently started using it
<chmod775> IdleOne told me to follow the wiki
<Toma-> hanasaki, yeh. how hot is the room youre in?
<Toma-> chmod775, which wiki?
<chmod775> !javadebs
<geneo93> anyone have deb for seamonkey
<Toma-> !ff1.5
<Odice> I use Quod Libet and do the same that Amarok with some plugins
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<chmod775> javadebs wiki
<hanasaki> Toma-: room = 72F
<Toma-> chmod775, follow that wiki ^^^
<Toma-> hanasaki, F?
<Toma-> :)
<hanasaki> farenhieght
<chmod775> I got firefox already running
<hanasaki> sp
<Toma-> metric plz.
<chmod775> I just need the plugin to work with ff1.5
<Odice> but Firefox isn't a static binary
<Odice> ?
<Toma-> chmod775, you need to re-install the plugins for firefox 1.5
<chmod775> how ?
<yoink> banshee is like rythmbox too, and it sees mp4's which rb didnt for me
<Jivenix> how do i find files
<Ainvar> hmmm found klibido that is similar to grabit for do downloads from newsgroups but it is kde based and not gnome/gtk :(
<Jivenix> find blah*
<Jivenix> something like that
<hanasaki> Toma-:  lol <23C
<Odice> Banshee needs some plugins to be more like Amarok
<Toma-> chmod775, look at that wiki, and scroll down to "Restore your Searchplugins"
<wastrel> locate
<Madpilot> GeorgeAScott: try Muine for playing albums; I've never had much like with Rhythymbox
<Odice> how can i know what version of gnome im using?
<Madpilot> *luck, not like
<Toma-> hanasaki, i see :) yeh, 60c is too hot. is the fan working? enough ventilation?
<GeorgeAScott> thanks Madpilot...
<Odice> forget i ve found the thing
<Odice> xd
<Madpilot> Odice: System menu -> About Gnome
<GeorgeAScott> i just don't care for amarok too much
<geneo93> Madpilot:  have you seen audacious yet
<Toma-> hanasaki, also, check your temps thru bios, theyre more certain
<hanasaki> Toma-: this is the fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106602
<Madpilot> geneo93: who/what?
<hanasaki> fan is spinnign fine.. bios shows the same as the sensors in linux.   case side is currently open
<Toma-> hanasaki, thats a case fan. wont cool the cpu too much
<geneo93> it xmms gtk2 app Madpilot
<yoink> can anyone tell me why X says it can't read /etc/X11/X symlink, invalid argument?
<yoink> <Toma-> chmod775, which wiki?
<yoink> <chmod775> !javadebs
<yoink> * hatake_kakashi has joined #ubuntu
<yoink> <Toma-> chmod775, which wiki?
<yoink> <chmod775> !javadebs
<yoink> * hatake_kakashi has joined #ubuntu
<yoink> <Toma-> chmod775, which wiki?
<yoink> <chmod775> !javadebs
<chmod775> frist one worked properly
<yoink> * hatake_kakashi has joined #ubuntu
<Toma-> hanasaki, i had a sempron burn out on me a few weeks ago :(
<chmod775> sudo cp -i --reply=no ~/.mozilla/firefox1.0.x.ubuntu/*.default/search/* /opt/firefox/searchplugins/
<chmod775> 
<Toma-> yoink, plz, stfu.
<hanasaki> Toma-: how hot did it run
<yoink> oops, sorry
<chmod775> second one is not working properly
<hanasaki> why did it burn
<Toma-> hanasaki, 80oc :(
<hanasaki> dan
<hanasaki> dam
<yoink> sorry, mirc isnt my thing
<Toma-> yoink, well dont use mirc?
<chmod775> Toma-,  u there ?
<hanasaki> Toma-:  how hot should it run.. max.. this is a barton socket A 2900
<yoink> cuz im in WINDOZE cuz im having a bit of trouble with ubuntu
<Madpilot> geneo93: a gnome frontend for xmms? interesting
<chmod775> I did restore plugin thing
<yoink> which is why i am here, Toma!
<chmod775> The first one worked but now the second one
<chmod775> help
<Toma-> chmod775, yep. now after its copied, close it all, re-open it, and goto about:plugins again
<geneo93> Madpilot:  i have rpm for it
<Madpilot> yoink: don't paste, use the pastebin. And speak English, not AIMglish - thanks...
<chmod775> No hope dude did it but in vain
<hanasaki> Toma-: thats a case fan? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106602  i see a socket A mount
<Toma-> hanasaki, 50oc max i should think?
<slew> whyami, you still here?
<hanasaki> fyi.. Toma- the cpu fan is about 2500rpm
<chmod775> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<yoink> Madpilot: Sorry, http://pastebin.com/571525
<Toma-> hanasaki, oic, it is a cpu fan :P silly me
<hanasaki> 50C max?  how about under load.. llike when building a kernel compile
<chmod775> I guess the old firefox also did'nt have jre installed in it
<chmod775> Toma-, ?
<hanasaki> lol Toma- :(
<yoink> Madpilot: that's what crimsun asked me for, but when i got back from getting it, he had left already
<wastrel> don't be sad
<Toma-> chmod775, find your old firefox plugin dir, and ln -s everything in there to your new one.
<wastrel> but I have to go
<Madpilot> yoink: I've been afk, got no idea what that is... sorry
<Toma-> chmod775, oh, no java in your old firefox?
<chmod775> yup
<Toma-> chmod775, well thats a whole new story then.
<hanasaki> Toma-:  umm so what do you think could make the cpu soo hot? its not overclocked
<chmod775> oh man
<geneo93> hanasaki:  dirt
<Toma-> hanasaki, dare i say, but the heatsink looks pretty crap. have you got thermal paste on it?
<chmod775> Toadstool,
<yoink> Madpilot: my /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something of the sort.  I lost the exact path when I brought it to windows
<chmod775> Toma-, ?
<hanasaki> its a fresh install... cleaned the copper and used artic silver too
<Toma-> ok good
<hanasaki> hmm dam.. what makes it look crap
<chmod775> dude can u help me Toma-
<Toma-> chmod775, run "sudo updatedb" and WAIT. itll take a while. then run "locate libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<hanasaki> higher CFM of air is better right?
<chmod775> k
<Toma-> shhhhhhhhhhhh. takes time to type and help 2 people at one time.
<Toma-> patience plz.
<yoink> My prob is, X says it can't read /etc/X11/X symlink, invalid argument.  I'm looking to make it all better.
<Toma-> hanasaki, its short, not much surface area compared to the standard amd heatsinks...
<Toma-> hanasaki, and the fan is running full speed?
<Madeye> Hola, anyone using bluetooth ?
<babo> how do I get regex   .*    to match newlines as well ?
<hanasaki> toma yes... 2500rpm
<Toma-> ok
<hanasaki> rated at 32CFM air
<ThePhur> hi guys
<hanasaki> hi
<Madeye> any idea how to turn on my bluetooth device? it works fine if I enable it from XP and then boot back to ubuntu, cant I enable it from ubuntu ?
<ThePhur> enable what?
<Madeye> ThePhur, Bluetooth build-in device
<Madpilot> hanasaki: 32cfm for a cpu fan isn't a lot
<ThePhur> ah
<chmod775> Toma-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9294
<chmod775> locate gave me the following results
<hanasaki> Madpilot: umm how much you think ishould have .. min
<chmod775> Toma-, ?
<Madpilot> hanasaki: I think mine does about 50cfm, plus two case fans (three in summer)
<hanasaki> hmmm what brand?
<chmod775> Toma-, ru there ?
<hanasaki> http://microcenter.com/byos/byos_single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0234680   <= that look anygood?
<Toma-> chmod775, if you dont have some patience, ill stop helping you.
<ThePhur> i wanna trick out this tower i got from my mom..the motherboard is fuckin fried when we moved so i gotta fix that up..but i wanna trick that shit out with neon wires, fans, etc..
<ThePhur> look pretty dope..
<chmod775> Toma-, I am sorry
<chmod775> Toma-, I am so sorry
<Toma-> chmod can you give me the output of "ls /opt/firefox"
<chmod775> k
<Toma-> pastebin
<Madpilot> hanasaki: can't remember the brand offhand - one of the standard heatsink/fan companies
<hanasaki> brb.. gonna try the old fan
<chmod775> here Toma- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9295
<ThePhur> anyone buy shit from frozencpu.com
<ThePhur> ?
<Toma-> !coc
<ubotu> methinks coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Toma-> chmod775, run this "ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins/"
<chmod775> k
<mebaran151> is the Xserver down in dapper?
<ThePhur> oh, you tryin to install java?
<mebaran151> or do I need to fix it
<mebaran151> it complains it can't find /etc/xserver/XserverSecurity
<Toma-> mebaran151, #ubuntu+1
<Odice> how can i know what type of reiserfs is a partition (2 or 3)
<ThePhur> put a symbolic link to your java in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<yoink> once again, X says it can't read /etc/X11/X symlink, invalid argument.  Can anyone help?
<babo> Dagmar: so if I wanted to match a line      'this is my \n newline example scenario'      and I wanted everything from my -> example - how would I do that ?
<yoink> here's the log i guess...http://pastebin.com/571525
<chmod775> Toma-, ?
<chmod775> should I restart firefox
<ThePhur> chmod775, what's you issue, maybe i can be of some help
<Toma-> chmod775, close all firefox's and open again and goto about:plugins
<babo> this is .*[/r/n] $.*scenario  ... ?
<Draconicus> Where is the GNOME splash screen located?
<spstarr> hmm, do we have the compositor merged into metcity?
<chmod775> yes java shows
<spstarr> we have Xair but no composite manger bits ?
<Toma-> spstarr, nope
<Toma-> chmod775, and there you go.
<babo> Dagmar: ok I got it thanks :)
<Madpilot> Draconicus: there's a splash screen manager app you can install - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<chmod775> lemme check I need to say I love you Toma-
<Draconicus> Madpilot: It's just an image. I want to know the location so that I can simply replace it with the one I want.
<Toma-> :/
<crshman> what is used for wlan encryption in linux? like wpa and wep keys and stuff like that?
<dabaR> !wpa
<ubotu> I guess wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<Toma-> crshman, yep. whatever your wlan cad can handle
<chmod775> love you muah Toma-
<crshman> ahh ok thnx much
<Toma-> chmod775, np.
<Madpilot> Draconicus: I think it's /usr/share/pixmaps - but I'm not certain
<Madpilot> sorry, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<ThePhur> yep
<ThePhur> hehe, i was just about to say it
<ming> I installed kernel source 2.6.12 but could not find where the source code is. Any one can help.
<geneo93> ming /usr/src
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to convert an AVI file to an mpeg file so I can open it in LiVES. I am using mencoder, I also tried Avidemux. I get the message Sampling rate 8000 is not allowed in mp2. Couldn't open codec mp2, br=224. What can I do to solve this problem? Is there another format I can use that  LiVES is able to open?
<cyphase> hmm
<ming> found linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2. Should I do install manually ?
<Jivenix> what command shows you waht type of file a given thing is
<ThePhur> bunzip2 linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<geneo93> ming:  what are you trying to do
<ThePhur> install 2.6.12 kernel source
<ming> like to trace kernel source code
<Toma-> firebird619, it should be able to open the avi directly. have you installed the w32codecs?
<chris__> Total linux noob here.  Can anyone help me access my secondary (slave) HD?
<firebird619> Toma-: I am not sure about the w32codecs. I tried opening the AVI file, but it did not open the video part, only audio.
<Toma-> hmmm
<Toma-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ridulo> need mime type help please
<Toma-> firebird619, says here on the lives website, it uses mencoder to decode the files it uses, so it will use mplayer plugins. the w32codecs pack brings windows codecs (AVI and friends) to linux, meaning your avi will be supported then (theoretically)
<Toma-> "Loading and editing of most video formats (via mplayer decoder)"
<babo> can I change the 'from' field of emails I send to gmail.  I want to use gmail as my mail box, but I want my emails to appear like they came from my companies domain. Is this possible ?
<babo> oops sorry ... I meant ... emails that I send from gmail
<Toma-> babo, yep
<firebird619> Toma-: I have mplayer installed, but LiVES only opens the audio portion of the AVI file.
<ming> I wan to use cscope. Is there a cscope package to download ?
<overflow-1> I need to setup a POP3 tunnel to my ISP, ssh -fNL 10000:localhost:110 user@pop.sbcglobal.yahoo.com, but since they don;t have SSHD running, how do I set it up?
<synackuator> does anyone know how to boot breezy using a floppy since i can't get any bootable CDs to work?
<zeta> two questions about dapper: why is the bittorrent tracker running (I see it being stopped when I shutdown/restart), and why do I have two entries for "screensaver" in my system->preferences menu?
<overflow-1> ming: apt-get install cscope
<babo> Toma: thanks ... how do I do it ?
<Toma-> firebird619, possibly because the audio codec in the avi is a free format, that came with mplayer, which the video codec, is a windows one
<Toma-> babo, not sure :) http://mail.google.com/support/?ctx=%67mail&hl=en
<Toma-> firebird619, have you installed w32codecs?
<esac_> anybody know what Dynamic Routing might be on a DSL router ?
<ridulo> babo goto gmail settings --> accounts --> add another email; it will then send you a confirmation email to the new address
<esac_> ubotu: tell firebird619 about w32codecs
<chris__> Can anybody help me access my second hard drive?  I just switched to Ubuntu and have all my music saved on there and can't seem to access it.
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Madpilot> chris__: ^^^
<firebird619> Toma-: I just tried opening the AVI file in Mplayer itself and it doesn't open the file at all. says "FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo). I haven't installed w32codecs at all. Are they listed in Synaptic, so I could check that way?
<utter_failure> I can't even install Ubuntu.
<utter_failure> orz
<chris__> Thank you.
<Toma-> firebird619, what video card do you have? is it a laptop?
<geneo93> utter_failure:  maybe the burn is bad
<utter_failure> It seems to be booting to it
<utter_failure> I have the "grub>" line
<crshman> how do i kill all running x servers?
<utter_failure> Don't know what to do with it, or the syntax for the commands
<firebird619> Toma-: The graphics are Intel and built into the Motherboard. It is a Desktop PC. I am downloading the w32codecs now from the site ubotu listed.
<synackuator> utter_failure, i have the same issue on a box of mine
<babo> ridulo: thanks guys
<ming> overflow-1: I did "apt-get install cscope" but it said "package cscope has no installation candidate" ???
<ThePhur> crshman: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<crshman> oh ya! thnx
<Toma-> firebird619, ok. hopefully that'll fix the problem. but the -vo error has me concerned... we'll see!
<ThePhur> no prob - ThePhur
<utter_failure> Should I be at the grub> line in the first place?
* utter_failure is lost
<synackuator> utter_failure, i'm not really sure how to proceed either and no one is responding in here or in #grub ...
<utter_failure> Gah
<geneo93> utter_failure:  for install
<ridulo> ming: cscop is in universe repository -- do you have that enabled?
<HappyFool> ming: it's in the universe software repository; you need to enable that first
<ming> how do I enable ?
<goofeedude> Does anyone know where Rhythmbox stores your "music library"?
<Toma-> utter_failure, did the burn of the ubuntu image work?
<ThePhur> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThePhur> and uncomment the lines with universe in it
<utter_failure> Yeah, it seems to have completed fine
<ThePhur> it will tell you how in the file.
<firebird619> Toma-: I am waiting for the w32codecs to download now, (I have dial-up so I don't know how long it will take), I will let you know if it solves the problem or not.
<Toma-> firebird619, ok!
<Madpilot> goofeedude: where you tell it to - check the options
<geneo93> utter_failure:  did you burn as image
<Toma-> utter_failure, did you get to the ubuntu splash image with the boot: part?
<ming> HappyFool: How do I enable universe repository ?
<ThePhur> ming
<ThePhur> i just told you
<esac_> does anybody know how i can permanently change the device permissions of /dev/hda4 so that my vmware windows system can see the ntfs partition there ?
<utter_failure> I opened the image the image with Nero and burned
<kcul> startkeylogger
<Madpilot> !tell ming about universe
<Toma-> kcul, no norton users here :)
<Madpilot> utter_failure: ISOs need to be burned differently
<kcul> lol
<ridulo> where can i put custom mime types so they don't get zapped with upgrades?
<utter_failure> No, I didn't get a splash image or anything, just grub>
<utter_failure> How so?
<ThePhur> ming, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the lines with universe in it
<Madpilot> utter_failure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<goofeedude> lol, from the rhythmbox help: "The library is located in the .gnome2/rhythmbox directory in your home directory."
<Toma-> kcul, goto dalnet and try that.
<ThePhur> it will explain how in the file
<goofeedude> Madpilot: thanks :-)
<Toma-> utter_failure, have you set your bios to boot from the cd rom before the harddrive?
<HappyFool> i am (very) lagged; sorry for slow responses
<Jivenix> when i try to change the theme of gnome, i get a "invalid file format"
<ThePhur> did you try to drag the theme into the theme manager?
<utter_failure> I can't access my BIOS (damn Compaq)
<Toma-> Jivenix, well.......... whats the file format youre trying to use?
<geneo93> Toma-:  says he gets grub promt
<utter_failure> Would booting to C: cause the grub> thing?
<Jivenix> i dunno, gzip file
<Toma-> geneo93, no grub on live cd
<ThePhur> try this, click on a theme from a site, open it with file roller, or the like, and extract the theme name folder to your desktop
<Toma-> iirc.
<Jivenix> ok
<ThePhur> then open a terminal and type: sudo mv ~/Desktop/file-name ~/.themes
<ThePhur> =] 
<geneo93> Toma-:  he's trying to install i though
<Toma-> install cd has no grub either
<jetscreamer> compaq you hit F10 or exc or F2 .. try them all
<jetscreamer> esc
<Madpilot> Toma-: um, *something* isntalls GRUB...
<Jivenix> then what
<ThePhur> open terminal
<Toma-> utter_failure, did you have another type of linux on the system before this?
<ming> I uncommented it from /etc/apt/source.list.  but it said "package cscope is not available,..."
<ThePhur> and move that folder on your desktop, to ~/.themes
<Madpilot> Jivenix: after you do what ThePhur suggested, open the Theme manager again
<utter_failure> Yes, SuSE
<Toma-> there you go.
<geneo93> maybe grub is the only thing it can read on the cd as bootable
<Jivenix> hmm, i think i've tried that
<Jivenix> let me try again
<ridulo> ming: you have to use apt-get update first
<Jivenix> it's .gzip format
<Madpilot> Jivenix: got a link to the theme you were trying?
<Jivenix> yeah
<ThePhur> unzip it
<utter_failure> I did fdisk>format, etc. already though
<Jivenix> one sec
<Jivenix> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1036
<ThePhur> to get just the bare folder with the gtkrc in it
<Jivenix> yeah i tried that
<albacker> guys which package do i need to play .avi ?
<Jivenix> i opened the theme manager and it wasnt in the list
<ThePhur> and then move it into ~/.themes
<Toma-> utter_failure, that wont clear your MBR, where grub from suse is installed. basially, you didnt burn the CD right, or youre not booting from the cd
<Jivenix> thats where i put it
<ThePhur> then open theme manager and it should be there
<crshman> how do i set runlevel? runlevel X?
<Jivenix> maybe its not the right kind of theme or something
<ThePhur> hmm
<Toma-> ubotu, tell albacker about w32codecs
<ThePhur> what's the theme name
<Madpilot> Jivenix: GDM themes != Gnome desktop themes...
<utter_failure> Alright, It probably isn't booting from CD then.
<Jivenix> oh
<Jivenix> :\
<Jivenix> what is it
<Jivenix> hey dibblego!
<utter_failure> I've had problems booting from CD before, I just figured grub was from the CD
<utter_failure> Thanks
<Madpilot> GDM is the login thing
<Jivenix> oh fark
<ThePhur> there should be a folder with  a file called 'gtkrc' in it, if you want a gnome theme
<dibblego> what are my chances of getting my Lexmark X5150 printer working with Dapper?
<Toma-> utter_failure, nope :P
<ThePhur> gtkrc = gimp tool kit resource control
<Madpilot> Jivenix: for Gnome desktop themes, look for GTK2 or Metacity stuff
<Jivenix> ok
<Toma-> utter_failure, good luck. can you remember howto get that pesky bios menu back?
<ThePhur> Jivenix, go to http://art.gnome.org
<utter_failure> Actually, I think I've got it
<utter_failure> Sometimes this computer boots to D:/ for what seems to be no reason at all
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<utter_failure> And it just did it apparently
<Toma-> utter_failure, awesome! :)
<Madpilot> Jivenix: you can change GDM themes too, but they're different from desktop themes
* abbvila2 er nu tilbage fra: Gster vzz-mirc
<Jivenix> ok i'll look up how to change the gdm theme
<geneo93> utter_failure:  time for new bios battery
<utter_failure> Heh, hopefully I'll never need to boot from CD again
<Toma-> Jivenix, System > Admin > Login Screen Setup
<utter_failure> This computers about dead anyways
<ridulo> ming any luck?
<Jivenix> should i put the file in a special place?
<ThePhur> gdm themes are login manager themes right?
<ming> thanks. I got cscope installed now.  Trying to see how to get whole 2.6.12 kernel source installed.
<jetscreamer> yes
<Toma-> ThePhur, correct
<jetscreamer> the graphical ones
<ThePhur> Jivenix, this tell you how to install gdm themes
<hrishi> hi, i am working on a socket program , and in the code when i do accept it shows illegal seek error , even though the code is running on redhat etc.
<ThePhur> http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q7
<hrishi> what could be the problem
<jetscreamer> apt-get install gdm-themes doesn't work?
<Madpilot> Jivenix: just leave the file on your desktop, the manager take care of actually installing it
<Jivenix> ok cool
<hrishi> i am using gcc 4
<ThePhur> as root, run gdmsetup
<Madpilot> jetscreamer: sure - that package is in Universe
<ThePhur> under graphical greeter tab, click the "instal new theme" button
<jetscreamer> ah
<Toma-> GDM setup = System > Admin > Login Screen Setup
<esac_> i cant .. fstab is for mounting say /dev/hda4 /mnt/windows and yes you can give it full permissions to users. but vmware needs access to the device /dev/hda4, not /mnt/windows
<esac_> doh
<esac_> anybody know how i can permanently change the permissions of /dev/hda4 (so my vmware running as user can access it since it is an ntfs partition) ?
<Seeker> I have a question, I have been using Ubuntu a few weeks now, and I love it, but I want to try one of the keyboard control friendly WM's
<Seeker> does anyone have a reccomendation as to what is the best?
<ridulo> found this ming: linux-source-2.6.15 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.15 with Ubuntu patches
<Toma-> esac_, what is in the /dev/hda4 lineof your fstab?
<ridulo> just change the version # try apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<Jivenix> dibblego, ask in #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<ThePhur> Seeker, you want a keyboard controlled one?
<Seeker> yes
<ThePhur> i dunno of that, but Fluxbox = awesome
<ThePhur> a must try
<esac_> toma- /dev/hda4 mounts to /mnt/data .. that is not the issue, the mount works fine. vmware needs access to /dev/hda4 so it can mount it as say e: .. but the default permissions wont let it. i can sudo chmod a+rwx /dev/hda4, and it works, but once i reboot those are gone. i want to make those permanent
<ThePhur> do sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Seeker> thanks
<Seeker> I will grap it
<dibblego> ok thanks
<ThePhur> then at the login screen, for session, click on Fluxbox
<ThePhur> yep, no prob..its not keyboard controlled though,,atleast not that i know of
<ming> got 2.16.12 kernel now. thanks.
<Toma-> esac_, you could make a script for it... those permissions are set in udev
<Toma-> brb
<Odice> when i do the partition with ubuntu, and i choose a reiserfs partition, its a resierfs3 partition or a reiserfs4 partition?
<Odice> i mean the installer partitioner
<geneo93> reiserfs3.6
<IceDC571> anyone here use PPC?
<ThePhur> PPC?
<Arafangion> IceDC571: Used to.
<rabeldable> Is there a bug in gamin?  gam_server is consuming 900MB of RAM right now
<Arafangion> IceDC571: Just ask the damn question.
<IceDC571> I'm trying to find a good free way to resize my OS X partition
<Toma-> anyone know of a way to list the biggest packages via apt or dpkg?
<Gopher> how to find my current version of GTK installed?
<crshman> the command to start ssh is /etc/init.d/ssh start correct?
<Odice> ok
<Odice> geneo93: that means that i can use the extended attributes of Beagle?
<Odice> because it says that doesnt work with reiserfs4
<geneo93> yes
<rabeldable> does anyone here know what gamin is?
<ThePhur> how do you even view the packages on your system via terminal?
<Odice> ok, then im going to enable that
<ThePhur> rabeldable, do you mean gaim?
<neiras> rabeldable: gamin is a process that monitors filesystem directories for changes and notifies interested apps when changes occur
<rabeldable> no gamin, the process is gam_server its a file system monitor
<rabeldable> neiras: yes
<rabeldable> currently my process is using 900MB of RAM and my box is sooooo sloow
<neiras> restart the servie
<neiras> service
<rabeldable> i wasn't sure if that would break something.... I'll try that as soon as I close everything
<neiras> Are you doing anything that would cause a large number of files to be created/deleted/modified very quickly, with a Nautilus window open to that directory?
<ThePhur> you'll know you broke something when your HDD starts smokin
<Gopher> how to find my current version of GTK installed?
<neiras> basically, close the nautilus window if that's the case and gam should calm down
<geneo93> ThePhur:  i love that smell
<rabeldable> no, but I had a nfs filesystem mounted then I rebooted the nfs server so there could be a problem with loosing the connection to the nfs server with nautilis open in that dir
<ThePhur> haha
<rabeldable> i have since closed nautilis a long time back...
<ridulo> thephur: try dpkg-query -l for a list of packages installed
<ming> Try to get man page for 'epoll_wait', 'select', 'poll', which package shout I get ?
<rabeldable> ok... I can't find the service for gamin
<rabeldable> i doubt there is a start script for this service, it seems like its tied into the kernel
<calc> ming: manpages-dev
<blekos> any ideas why is not asking me for a psswd when i run synaptic update?
<neiras> rabeldable: kill it
<neiras> kill -9 gam-server
<neiras> :P
<rabeldable> no thanks... I'll reboot
<rabeldable> brb....
<atoponce> blekos, have you run the sudo command within the past 15 minutes?
<geneo93> blekos:  maybe its doing nothing
<blekos> not really
<ThePhur> sudo gives you root permissions for a small amount of time
<blekos> only in the startup i had added sudo firestarter which doesnt seem to run
<blekos> :(
<ThePhur> so if you sudo something once, if you do it again soon, it wont ask for a password
<geneo93> ThePhur:  but every coomand needs sudo
<ming> calc: thanks. How do you happen to know ? Like to learn it so next time I can dig it by myself first. thanks.
<jetscreamer> why do you want to kill the fime monitoring application
<jetscreamer> file
<atoponce> geneo93, not every command
<calc> ming: since it was already installed on my machine i ran dpkg -S /path/to/file
<blekos> well, in breezy i had sudo firestarter at start up but psswd was required for snaptics
<vivid> blekos:  you need to visudo, and add your name or group with "ALL=NOSASSWD: /path/to/foo"
<ThePhur> what is firestarter anyways?
<ThePhur> isnt it a firewall?
<vivid> its a firewall
<calc> ming: otherwise you can try getting the packages files and using apt-file to search for the file you want
<bintut> how can i load modules in ubuntu? it doesn't have /etc/modprobe.conf
<dibblego> a song by The Prodigy
<calc> ming: apt-cache can also search descriptions to give you a better guess at what to install as well
<ridulo> firestarter is a firewall with gui
<ThePhur> shit, im running unprotected like last night with my girlfriend..better get that sucker up and running
<vivid> blekos: of you read the faq at there website it will tell you how to handle such problems
<blekos> how do i do that  vivid??
<ming> thanks calc.
<bintut> hello all.. i'm having a problem with acpi. my laptop is hp compaq nx6125 that uses an amd turion64 processor. you can check a snippet of my /var/log/messages at http://pastebin.com/571501
<blekos> ok
<geneo93> ThePhur:  i bet you got them all by now
<hanasaki> Toma-: bakc... put in the jet engine like thermaltake cooler.. at 5200rpm its keeping the cput at 49C
<Madpilot> ThePhur: Ubuntu doesn't have any services running by default, so you're safe. (won't comment on your gf... :P )
<hanasaki> i think that barton is just a dam hot cpu
<hanasaki> its the 2900+
<calc> bintut: to force modules to load at boot put them in /etc/modules
<hanasaki> the barton 3000 i have runs fine at 42C the same thermatake fan at 2600rpm
<hanasaki> oddd!
<Madpilot> hanasaki: that is warm - my XP-M 2500+ runs at 39-44C depending on room temp...
<hanasaki> ?
<vivid> anyway, i was already running dapper before flight 4, so i dont need to dl the flight 4 iso and reinstall do i? my install updated im sure?
<rabeldable> back
<calc> different athlon's run at different temps
<hanasaki> xp mobile Madpilot ?
<Madpilot> hanasaki: yeah, the desktop version of the lappie CPU
<calc> my dad's athlon runs at something like 80C
<hanasaki> calc:  this is a barton 2900+ vs 3000+  both fsb 400
<bintut> calc: thanks..
<hanasaki> xp-m is desktop?
<calc> but his is the original athlon xp model so it ran hotter than newer ones
<rabeldable> gam_server = 1MB
<calc> not xp-m
<calc> palomino iirc
* bintut reboot
<hanasaki> calc: .. dam .. how odl is it? i bet it dies Quick
<calc> if your cpu isn't crashing it is probably ok regardless of the temp it is running at
<calc> its about 4-5 years old now
<ridulo> #leave
<atoponce> question: my ubuntu server hard drive seems like it is trying to park the heads repeadedly.  the light blinks steady for a while then stops.  any ideas?
<hanasaki> hmmm
<calc> its an original athlon xp 1800
<calc> from iirc ~ oct 2001
<jb1> atoponce: IDE or scsi?
<sk2> is it possible to get the root password for a new install from the command line?
<atoponce> jb1, IDE
<calc> heh
<calc> wikipedia note: "The "Palomino" did have one major flaw, however: it ran very hot."
<vivid> calc: the models that ran hot were the athlon thunderbirds, and previous
<slew> hi, id like to remove the bittorrent client, but when i click on remove it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. this seems like a bad idea. is it?
<atoponce> i worry it is going to wear out my hard drive faster than i would like...
<phos-phoros> slew, I would assume so, yes
<calc> thunderbird was the < 1400 model
<Madpilot> sk2: no root pw on Ubuntu - use sudo + your user pw
<slew> so theres no way to remove the bittorrent client ever?
<Madpilot> !tell sk2 about root
<jb1> atoponce: have you tried "sudo hdparm -iI /dev/xxx" to see if there are any clues there?
<Madpilot> slew: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, removing it should be OK
<vivid> was =>1400, and then the thoroughbreds reduced the temp
<calc> i went from a spitfire 600->1000 to a non overclocked palomino which i gave my dad several years later
<blekos> if i want to here radio via internet i am asked to doenload media player
<atoponce> jb1- i did try sudo hdparm -B /dev/hdd1.
<calc> after seeing the temps i am glad i didn't try overclocking it
<blekos> any other options of what plugin to install?
<sk2> ty\
<jb1> atoponce: isn't it" -B nnn " since it is a numeric setting?
<geneo93> calc:  sometimes that brings the temp down
<slew> so far so good..
<vivid> blekos: not sure, but i think rhythmbox comes with radio stations by default
<calc> geneo93: if you lower the voltage maybe, doubtful just upping the speed would drop the temp
<atoponce> jb1- what would i be looking for?
<blekos> i want to choose from a web site, for radio station all over the world
<geneo93> calc:  i'm running 3 degrees cooler at 10% oc
<LeoToothpick> how do i set man page to look into other packages man?
<vivid> you probably arent going to have heat trouble, some chips max at 160ish C
<calc> i had a p4 2.4c for a while i could undervolt the hell out of, i should have kept it
<calc> iirc i was running it at 3.06GHz at ~ 1.2v
<calc> it was amazing
<jb1> atoponce: well, the man page says that "-B 255" disables apm on the drive. I would start with that and work my way lower to see where the sweet spot is.
<calc> vivid: 160F? 160C would be quite hot
<vivid> the chip will randomly screw up and over time youll find yourself reboot more oftem before it overheats, thats what does the damage
<calc> most chips are rated below 90C
<geneo93> calc:  i have dual xeon system comming
<calc> iirc the old palomino's were rated at either 90 or 95C
<vivid> calc: if they maxed at 30 degrees at normal temp, they would overheat every summer
<vivid> at/over
<atoponce> jb1- thx.  i'll give that a shot
<calc> vivid: i think you are getting your C and F reversed
<jb1> atoponce: np.
<calc> 30C is roughly 90F
<calc> not the other way around
<calc> 160F is 71C
<calc> 160C is 320F which is more than damn hot
<geneo93> mines at 41C now both them
<vivid> athlon mp 1.33 ghz has 90 C max
<vivid> which would be hard to get that model up close to 300 degrees
<geneo93> 320 f the motherboard catches fire
<vivid> so like i said, you will damage the chip before it gets hot, youll notice over time it causes more errors and reboots
<calc> i was talking about:
<calc> 01:40 < vivid> you probably arent going to have heat trouble, some chips max at 160ish C
<calc> notice C instead of F
<calc> most chips max out below 100 C
<vivid> calc: whats closer 90-160 c or 160-300f
<InnerFIRE> why does evolution keep my emails when i tell it to delete them?
<hanasaki> i just plugged in a usb drive.. how can i find what dev it is one
<geneo93> most kill themselves at 65C
<hanasaki> on
<calc> 160C = 320F
<narzy> anyone know of a good tutorial on setting up a printer in ubuntu remotely?
<jb1> hanasaki: " sudo lsusb" should do it.
<calc> 90C = 190F
<calc> roughly speaking
<blekos> well vivid, there is a plugin for firefox so you can here stream
<vivid> there are chips that can go way over 300 F
<blekos> it uses vlc ;)
<blekos> thnk u anyhow
<calc> vivid: but not typically desktop chips
<calc> at least not operating temps that high
<babo> hello
<vivid> blekos: never used those, so i dunno which one for radio, but totem, has a glstreamer plugin for firefox i think
<geneo93> the internal temp would be greater
<hanasaki> hmm jb.. it shows Bus 001 Device 003: ID 067b:3507 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL3507 ATAPI6 Bridge
<hanasaki>      how do i use cfdisk to partition it? what is it on /dev/????
<calc> at one point managed to run a p133 without a heatsink for about 12 hours without realizing it and it still worked
<calc> not sure how hot that thing got
<vivid> calc: either way, unless you dont have a heatsink on it, your very unlikely to damage it with heat, as with improper voltage/fsb/clock settings
<hanasaki> hmm usb2 is faster than sataI oand sataII?
<babo> help - my screen keeps on blanking out or just showing noise ... ? I have an nvidia geforce 6 graphics card with the nvidia packages from synaptic installed ... what should I do now ?
<calc> vivid: true
<geneo93> hanasaki:  that had real copper in it though
<vivid> babo: is it a pcix?
<calc> usually a chip will stop booting if you try to high voltage, not sure if you can kill them with just that, never actually tried to kill one
<babo> vivid: what is pcix ?
<InnerFIRE> why does evolution keep my emails when i tell it to delete them?
<calc> babo: server pci
<hanasaki> geneo93: umm i missed something.. pls repeat// you can priv msg if you like
<babo> I'm on ubuntu64 btw
<geneo93> hanasaki:  typo
<hanasaki> k
<calc> babo: he might have meant pci express
<geneo93> sorry
<hanasaki> sok
<vivid> babo: its nothing to do with servers, its the new motherboard bus that doesnt use agp
<calc> vivid: pcix != pcie
<hanasaki> how do i find out what /dev/____ the usb drive i plugged in is on?
<babo> vivid: ya, I think it's pci express
<vivid> babo: if its an athlon 64 you probably have it
<calc> http://www.pcisig.com/home
<calc> they are completely different :)
<calc> pcix is parallel high speed, pcie is serial high speed
<vivid> babo: what version of the driver do you have installed?
<jb1> hanasaki: ah, sorry.  I would try "mount -l"
* calc bbl
<jb1> hanasaki: that's a small L
<babo> vivid: ya it's amd64
<firebird619> Toma-: I installed the w32codecs now, didn't have any problems, errors, or anything, but Mplayer still does not open the AVI file. I am trying to open the file in LiVES now, but it takes a while to open.
<InnerFIRE> goddamnit , can i for once come in here and get an answer to my questions
* calc thinks the pcisig were nuts to call one pcix and the other sounds like pcix when you say it
<babo> vivid: lspci throws up nothing
<vivid> babo: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<hanasaki> jbl.. that tells what IS mounted.. i need to mount it.. just dont knwo where it is.. like my main drive is /dev/hda1  what is the usb?  /dev/hd_  ?
<crshman> what is the name of the x server process?
<calc> crshman: X ps aux should show something like /usr/bin/X :0 ....
<babo> vivid: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1
<geneo93> hanasaki:  try fdisk -l
<babo> vivid: nvidia-glx : 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1
<jb1> hanasaki: I believe USB stuff gets assigned to the scsi bus by the system so it will show up as sda, sdb, etc.
<calc> jb1: yea
<hanasaki> hmmm sis there a way to list whats on the scsi buss?
<calc> hanasaki: easy way to tell what is seen already is just ls /dev/sd*
<narzy> god this is getting annoying
<calc> hanasaki: assuming your system is using udev
<narzy> anyone have any luck printing to an HP Jetdirect connected printer?
<narzy> it's easy as hell in windows
<hanasaki> it is.. lol i think!?  what is udev/?
<jb1> hanasaki: or you could do "cat proc/scsi/scsi"
<Toma-> firebird619, same error?
<narzy> in linux I've hit a dead in.
<destroyrapture> ok so I burned ndiswrapper and ndisgk to a cd....tried to open them in Ubuntu....and nothin happenned except that it said it could open that kind of archive...>.<
<vivid> babo: http://packages.ubuntu.com, search for nvidia-glx in dapper, and download v1.0.8178
<firebird619> Yes
<Draconicus> This is discouraging. Is there no mplayer package for Dapper?
<jb1> hanasaki: oops...forgot a leading slash. that's "cat /proc/scsi/scsi"
<calc> narzy: should be able to just specify the ip and port
<firebird619> Toma-: I opened it in LiVES and it still only opens the audio
<Jivenix> how do i install a deb
<Madpilot> Draconicus: #ubuntu+1 for Dapper
<calc> narzy: as far as i remember jetdirect's have a port that does regular lp style printing
<Jivenix> i have this deb file called clearlooks
<hanasaki> hmm i dont have  /proc/scsi
<Toma-> firebird619, ok, run "mplayer yourfile.avi" in the directorty your avi is in, and swap the filename. then copy all the info into a pastebin
<Draconicus> Madpilot: I chose to ask both channels. :P
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Jivenix> i'm not sure what it is, but its supposed to be cool
<narzy> calc can you explain?
<Jivenix> narzy, port 9100
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  have you tried coping them to home
<calc> narzy: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/s1-printing-jetdirect-printer.html
<Jivenix> you can also format some printer options with PJL
<Madpilot> Jivenix: Clearlooks is probably already included in Ubuntu - it's a theme engine
<destroyrapture> yup, still won't open
<Jivenix> oh
<Jivenix> narzy, you can also telnet a job to a jetdirect enabled printer
<geneo93> destroyrapture:  make the executables
<destroyrapture> ?
<Jivenix> you can also ftp it
<Madpilot> Jivenix: when you're looking thru theme sites, look for "Metacity" and/or "GTK+1" themes for Ubuntu
<Jivenix> nuts eh
<destroyrapture> How do I do that...?
<geneo93> properties
<Jivenix> ok
<destroyrapture> ok
<jb1> hanasaki: please describe what you are trying to do and what kind of device it is.
<Jivenix> i got my ubuntu lookin pretty hot
* Jivenix works with the guy who invented the jetdirect card
<Madpilot> Jivenix: sorry, GTK2 themes :P
<kos> does Ubuntu use Xprint?
<narzy> where do I get their handy dandy tool...
<vivid> i think it looks good with clearlooks
<calc> Jivenix: at hp?
<narzy> brb
<Jivenix> he doesnt work at hp anymore
<calc> Jivenix: ah ok
<Jivenix> but we both worked for hp yes
<calc> Jivenix: know bdale?
<Jivenix> not me
<narzy> well Jivenix, I guess your my guy ;)
<calc> Jivenix: ok
<destroyrapture> geneo: Where in properties? :)
<Jivenix> narzy, i know all kinds of cool tricks for those hp jetdirect printers
<babo> vivid: I'm getting a conflicting packages error with my present 1.0.3 nvidia install ...
<hanasaki> jb1: i have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817146057
<Draconicus> I tried to access a file on my machine remotely through Samba, got an input/output error, and now my harddrive's going nuts! What can I do?! I'm worried it'll screw up my files or something!
<hanasaki> jb1: i want to partition it w/ cfdisk or a better util if i have one.. and then format it
<hanasaki> jb1: it is using the usb2 interface aTM
<narzy> Jivenix, oh do share ;)
<narzy> it's a cheapo pos, I think its a 175
<firebird619> Toma-: I ran that command, but haven't pasted to pastbin, I am not online on my Linux box right now. The errors appear in the first few lines. For example, can't open joystick device, mplayer: could not connect to socket, and mplayer: No such file or directory.
<narzy> wish you could manage friends lists in IRC
<narzy> atleast I haven't figured out how yet.
<Toma-> firebird619, no, thats usual. there should be some stuff about VO: and input/output at the bottom of it all
<Jivenix> narzy, if the printer has a HD, you can execute java in it
<narzy> I could play my printer PonG!
<narzy> sweet
<jb1> hanasaki: OK, an external SATA drive.  If it is USB, it should be automounted by hotplug and assigned a device name by udev.
<Jivenix> you can telnet into it, ftp into it and use it as a fileserver
<Jivenix> you can set the console lcd messages via snmp
<narzy> its got 8 mb of RAM
<hanasaki> jb1:  it is a sata2 drive in the enclosure and connected to the pc w/ the usb interface
<narzy> and I think 12 megs of Flash ROM
<hanasaki> 1. how do i scan the scsi buss and see whats on it
<beanbag> Can anyone please help me with display problems in Ubuntu?
<firebird619> Toma-: Yes, The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec. mp_image: Unknown out_fmt: 0x0. FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<hanasaki> hmm hot plug?
<firebird619> Toma-: That is what appears at the bottom, these errors, and what I listed above, are the only errors it gives.
<jb1> hanasaki: i really think that "mount -l" should give you the device name if it is mounted.
<Toma-> firebird619, ok. run gmplayer, and right click the screen and goto preferences, click Video and tell me what driver youre using from there
<hanasaki> its not mounted.. lol i havent even cfdisked it.. and cant .. i dont know what dev it is
<jb1> hanasaki: lol...duh.  Did you try "fdisk -l"?
<hanasaki> ya.. no luck
<hanasaki> just shows what is mounted
<beanbag> help me please
<firebird619> Toma-: The driver that is highlighted is xv        X11/Xv.     There are 7 other drivers listed.
<hanasaki> oh.. hehe shows now. id idnt have the kernel mods for scsi installed
<Toma-> hmm ok
<Madpilot> beanbag: if you ask an actual question, you might get actual help...
<hanasaki> ok.. thanks!
<Toma-> firebird619, are any of those boxes at the bottom on that page checked?
<jb1> hanasaki: np. it should have worked!!!
<hanasaki> it did.. as soon as i installed the mod for scsi
<firebird619> Toma-: Under the Codecs & demuxer tab, for Video codec family, it says none, but there are choices in that dropbox. Does that matter.         Yes, Enable double buffering is checked.
<hanasaki> hmm what is udev?  isnt that soemthign that is dead?
<jb1> hanasaki: i mean it should have modprobed the scsi driver automatically when it detected it.
<mebaran151> what's the best source html editor for GNOME
<mebaran151> and not gvim or emacs
<mebaran151> something that is really easy to cut and paste with
<hanasaki> i have hotplug installed now
<hanasaki> ;)
<jb1> hanasaki: ok. you should be fine.
<Madpilot> mebaran151: Bluefish or Screem
<Toma-> firebird619, thats ok
<hanasaki> ok.. so for an external drive usb.. what do you suggest? ext? resier?
<hanasaki> and why
<firebird619> Toma-: In the Codecs & demuxer tab, I selected Win32/VfW video codecs, and it opened the file.
<babo> How do I include the dapper packages in my repository for hedgehog ?
<Jivenix> i think i've themed myself num
<Jivenix> numb
<Jivenix> http://www.pastehere.com/?nqyvfo
<jb1> hanasaki: i'm afraid i don't have any experience with reiser so i can't comment. i just stick with ext3.
<vivid> babo: are you running hedgehog?
<babo> I need the latest nvidia packages ... for ubuntu 64
<Toma-> firebird619, cool :)
<tiede> hi guys. I was just wondering, does someone know how I can get rid (safely) of the old kernels on my box? Is deleting the vmlinuz and the initrd for that kernel version how I should go about doing it?
<C-O-L-T> when does ubuntu dapper ship officially??????????
<hanasaki> k
<Madpilot> Jivenix: looks like OSX
<babo> vivid: errr .. wait a minute ...
<Jivenix> does it?
<Jivenix> lol
<vivid> babo: you need nvidia-glx, and linux-restricted-modules-(kernelversion) for nvidia 8178, you can find them by searching in dapper on packages.ubuntu.com
<firebird619> Toma-: No such luck in LiVES though.
<beanbag> Well, i want to install linux on my PC, so i tried the Live CD first, just to see if i would like it, but just as it loads my screen goes black and says OUT OF RANGE
<Toma-> firebird619, doh :/
<jb1> hanasaki: i'm off to bed now. glad you got things going. later...
<vivid> babo: but remove them, and switch your video driver to vesa to make sure you get them uninstalled, or you will have conflicts between the versions
<Toma-> firebird619, is there a lives channel? also, try asking in mplayer. ive got to go :(
<irvin> !dapper
<vivid> babo: the 'nv' driver wont work with pciexpress, use '
<vivid> 'vesa'
<tiede> hi guys. I was just wondering, does someone know how I can get rid (safely) of the old kernels on my box?
<irvin> !tell C-O-L-T about dapper
<firebird619> Toma-: I think there is a LiVES channel, not sure on mplayer. I will check it out. Thanks for your help.
<mebaran151> hey
<babo> vivid: how can I tell what ubuntu I'm running ... the 'about ubuntu' thing isn't working.        I've downloded the restricted modules but it tells me that I need the kernel image for system.map ... I feel like I could be going on and on forever here  ... wouldn't synaptic be easier
<mebaran151> what's the best webdev suite for Ubuntu
<babo> ?
<Toma-> tiede, use synaptic. just make sure you keep your current one
<mebaran151> for source editing
<Madpilot> Jivenix: mine, currently - http://www.warbard.ca/temp/desktop.png
<vivid> C-O-L-T: just so you know, the version numbers, tell you when, first digit 6=2006, second digit 4=4/april
<Toma-> firebird619, i know theres an mplayer channel :) very helpful people there too
<babo> vivid: I've removed all my old nvidia packages
<firebird619> Toma-: Ok, thanks
<hanasaki> so.. umm this usb drive.. its my bakcup.. what is the best way to have the system mkae sure that usb drive has the same contents as the interal drive?  and to update the external usb drive when i plug it in.. preferablly to only copy changed files, new files. and to del any files that were removed?
<tiede> no... It was a custom made kernel so I could get my ACPI battery working (my dsdt was wrong, so I followed the wiki, but it still won't work :( ) Now I want to get rid of it...
<keithhhhhhhhh> What is the best torrent tracker for ubuntu?
<Toma-> np, wish i could be of more help. just tell the mplayer people that lives uses mplayer to read/edit tracks
<babo> vivid: how do I switch to vesa ?
<vivid> babo: i dunno, try apt-get update and see what server your checking for packages maybe?
<Jivenix> whats that weather thing mad
<kcul> startkeylogger
<Jivenix> and those little gauges down below
<babo> vivid: cool, it's breezy
<Madpilot> Jivenix: one of the standard Gnome panel things - right-click on a panel, choose Add To Panel
<beanbag> Will a Nvidia PCE-Express display card work with Ubuntu?
<Jivenix> whoa!
<keithhhhhhhhh> Babo did you install Korean on your system?
<vivid> beanbag: yes, use the vesa driver, or ideally the nvidia driver, not nv
<babo> vivid: I'm in Korea
<tiede> Is there a way you know of that I can uninstall a custom-made one, Toma-
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: I'm in korea
<Madpilot> Jivenix: the weather thing is "weather report", the little system gauges are System Monitor
<keithhhhhhhhh> Babo - did you install hangul on your system?
<Jivenix> i never knew these were here
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: no I don't think so - why ?
<Toma-> tiede, did you make a deb package of it?
<beanbag> vivid: I want to use the Ubuntu Live CD, just to check it out, but my screen goes black
<keithhhhhhhhh> Babo- well I couldnt find korean in the setup
<babo> keithhhhhhh: what setup ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo - are you using ubuntu linux?
<Madpilot> Jivenix: yeah, the Gnome panel applets have some cool stuff - and some very strange stuff. Try installing "Fish" :P
<hanasaki> hmm how do i format a partition ?>
<vivid> beanbag: use the vesa driver
<tiede>  I just followed this wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ACPIBattery Toma-
<Jivenix> yeah i was wondering what that fish was
<vivid> beanbag: or switch to console and install nvidia's driver
<babo> keithhhhhhh: what are you talking about ?
<beanbag> vivid: dont have internet at home
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo - this is a linux chat group
<beanbag> vivid: but will download it now
<vivid> beanbag: then use the vesa driver
<Eiscreme> hi
<babo> keithhhhhhh: yes, I'm using linux ubuntu
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo - do you have hangul installed?
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: no I don't think so ? why ?
<beanbag> another question, is here anyone from SA that works on the Automate Car Dealer system?
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo - well your name is Korean and your in Korea so I was just wondering, Korean isnt in the setup of ubuntu
<Toma-> tiede, well follow that, but in reverse.
<crshman> how do i restart networking?
<beanbag> vivid: Which precise driver should I download for ubuntu on NV's page?
<packman_e> hey all
<vivid> beanbag: are you getting it from nvidia.com?
<babo> keithhhhhhhhh: oh , cool - sorry I thought this had something to do with my nvidia issue. I'm in Korea at the moment - I don't have hangul on this ubuntu but I did install it on another one. There is a piece in the wiki or on the net about setting it up. i can't remember where ...
<keithhhhhhhhh> ya Ill look later
<keithhhhhhhhh> not in a rush cause Koreans dont really use linux much  ;)
<Eiscreme> is ubuntu  unstable debian?  or testing?  or what is it please?
<babo> keithhhhhhh: well you're right there ... but they are making alot of noise about switching at the moment. Are you in Korea as well ?
<packman_e> guys i have a little problem. after installing software my apt list seems to be locked and even after a restart it remains the same. any ideas please
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: it's Ubuntu - using actual Debian packages on it could well break things...
<vivid> beanbag: you can use nvidia.com's installer, in which case youll need that, and youll need to install build-essential, kernel-headers-(kernelversion), and kernel-source-(kernel) and set export CC=gcc-3.4
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: it has its own packaging system?
<tiede> I don't understand, Toma- . I already have the normal one. It just creates another one on top of it (which still does not have battery support enabled). I have disabled theirs from Grub, but I wanted to get rid of it altogether. I don't see how sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) is going to help... Do I also have to do something else after that. Cause I want to erase it altogether, and leave my PC just like it was before.
<emmerac> hello!
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: are you in Korea at the moment ?
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: no, it uses .deb, but it maintains it's own repositories
<keithhhhhhhhh> no but might be soon
<vivid> beanbag: or you can download from packages.ubuntu.com, in the dapper section, nvidia-glx 8178, and linux-restricted-modules matching the kernel and driver 8178
<xsquared> hi, i just installed drip and when i go to execute it.... it says segmentation fault. how do i fix this?
<keithhhhhhhhh> have been there many times
<blekos> how are the recovery kernels called in synaptics ? i want to rmv them
<emmerac> Does anyone know were I can purchase a cheap computer with no OS?
<vivid> xsquared: will need more information than that
<packman_e> computer fair
<pulver> how do you get kde to automount cds etc and open in the filemgr?
<babo> keithhhhhhh: computer programmer ? English teacher ? wandering nomad ?
<vivid> xsquared: see if you can find something in a log or such
<packman_e> guys i have a little problem. after installing software my apt list seems to be locked and even after a restart it remains the same. any ideas please (ubuntu)
<xsquared> vivid: where do i look?
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo between english teacher and wondering nomad ;)
<babo> vivid: can I get some confirmation on what I should be doing about my nvidia issue ... ? should I keep chasing down packages ? how do I switch to vesa ?
<xsquared> it just outputs segmentation fault in the terminal and drops me back to the prompt
<babo> keithhhhhhh: me too
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: how big is the risk that a package is broken and distrubes anything on my system when I install new software from the repository?
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: (that happened with knoppix and mepis)
<keithhhhhhhhh> cool
<beanbag> Where can I get a Linux version of the Program Netterm?
<babo> what's the easiest way to get someone's user name to pop into the text box ?
<vivid> babo: you removed the nvidia stuff right? if so, press cntrl+alt and f1, login and run, as root, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: everything in Ubuntu's own repos should be tested to prevent that happening
<babo> vivid: I removed the nvidia stuff ... but I haven't installed anything to replace it ?
<GlemSom> I've used cfdisk to create an extra partition. But when writing the table I get this message: "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.
<GlemSom> ". Do I REALLY need to reboot? :/
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo-dont know yet Im using Gaim to chat
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: same with  Kubuntu?
<vivid> babo: if it doesnt load, ill tell you what to do, just reboot or exit from gdm, you will need to do this to switch drivers
<babo> keithhhhhhh: you're not looking for a job by any chance are you ???
<keithhhhhhhhh> not really but whats up?
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: they use the same repos, just different desktops (Ubuntu = Gnome; Kubuntu = KDE)] 
<keithhhhhhhhh> might be interested
* cyphase wonders about a radio station website management package
<babo> vivid: if what doesn't load ? I haven't installed anything ?
<vivid> babo: just do it, you have several drivers by default, it should have reverted to the original
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: when you use Ubuntu instead of Debian,  you will have a reason for.    What is the reason why you do not use Debian sarge?  What makes Ubuntu better?
<vivid> babo: if it didnt, we will change it
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: my girlfriend is in dire straits looking for a teacher at her school ... asap
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah well asap is too soon
<lowroad> I'm running gtkpod 0.99 but when I try to load my m4a files I get this message:   m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.     Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<lowroad> I dont know how to compile gtkpod source with mp4v2 library
<tiede> So, am I to believe I have to reinstall linux just so I can remove an unwanted kernel?
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: Ubuntu is one CD to install, which I like. I actually got into Ubuntu because my brother already was, but that's just me...
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: is the installation easy or do I have to know much about partitioning?
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: depends on how you want to install it - there's a partitioner built into the installer
<lowroad> I'm running gtkpod 0.99 but when I try to load my m4a files I get this message:   m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.     Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: does the partitioner suggest anything?
<babo> ok I'm back again ...
<blekos> do u know how i can import times new roman to oo?
<Madpilot> Eiscreme: I can't remember, to be honest. It's been nearly a year since I did a full install of Ubuntu, and the partitioner has changed since then
<babo> vivid: hi
<babo> keithhhhhhh: hi
<Madpilot> !tell blekos about fonts
<Cyorxamp> Hi how do I install a .deb ??
<lowroad> Cyorxamp: goto terminal type   sudo dpkg -i nameofthepackage.deb
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo hi
<babo> Cyorxamp: dpkg -i file.deb
<babo> keithhhhhhh: do you post on eslcafe ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> nope
<babo> keithhhhhhh: what do you do when you're not teaching english ?
<lowroad> I'm running gtkpod 0.99 but when I try to load my m4a files I get this message:   m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.     Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<keithhhhhhhhh> not much
<keithhhhhhhhh> need a hobby  ;)
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: ha, me too
<babo> vivid: are you still there ?
<vivid> yes
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo Im about to go to sleep
<vivid> playing some little games heh
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo nice to meet you
<vivid> i like supertux reminds me of old mario brothers 3
<babo> keithhhhhhh: nice to meet you too ... give us a look up when you're thinking of coming over ... I'm at www.englishteachingkorea.com
<vivid> babo: did you restart gdm?
<northie> Freaking out a bit over changing my Ubuntu keyboard layout.
<babo> vivid: yip
<tiede> Well, guys. I've waited long enough for someone to help me with removing that bad kernel of mine. i am going on idle mode. See you guys in a while. If anyone has any suggestions for me, just write it with my name in it, and I'll know right away! I am on the ubuntuforums now.
<northie> As I try, through system/prefs/keyboard, it seems to flash through all the available themes.
<lowroad> I'm running gtkpod 0.99 but when I try to load my m4a files I get this message:   m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.     Does anyone know how I to do this?
<keithhhhhhhhh> haha my friend owns a similar site with a similar domain name
<babo> keithhhhhhh: cool - which one ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> I just cant remember the domain right now hahaha really funny
<babo> keithhhhhhh: maybe I know you ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> nah my friend and I still chat
<vivid> babo: what does "uname -r" output?
<Madpilot> babo & keithhhhhhhhh: #ubuntu-offtopic is available for chat - thanks
<babo> Madpilot: ok dude .... all the best keithhhhhh
<keithhhhhhhhh> madpilot - it started off with ubuntu in mind
<babo> vivid: 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<Madpilot> keithhhhhhhhh: I know, it usually does :P - but #ubuntu-offtopic is quiet right now...
<keithhhhhhhhh> madpilot - I wanted to see if anyone installed Korean on their system and babo means stupid in Korean hehe
<babo> vivid: is that an old kernel ... ?
<micand> Howdy ... I have a new install of Dapper where I'm unable to get X working. I'm using an ATI X1900 XTX video card. The end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log reads as follows: http://pastebin.com/571592. Any assistance will be much appreciated.
<babo> keithhhhhhhh: it's my pet-name for my gf
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo hahahahahah
<vivid> babo: 'apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.12 kernel-headers-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic build-essential'
<Jivenix> where are the fonts stored
<keithhhhhhhhh> babo - well Im going to bed now all the best in Korea
<omiel88> kto jes z Polski?
<northie> I'm trying to temporarily change my keyboard layout, but nothing happens as I go through system/preferences/keyboard.
<babo> keithhhhhhh: you too ... cheers and the best of luck
<vivid> babo: after installing those, download http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8178/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<Zinux_> hi all :)
<Zinux_> can you help me about herzes of the my monitor ?
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stoned> sound on my system works.  flash movies in firefox have no audio.  I searched around and installed alsa-oss plugin.  flash sound in firefox started to work.  I woke up today, and tried to do some flash, and no sound.  I can't figure out what the problem could be, or where to start looking for it.  I have every flash package in ubunt installed, about:plugins shows flash is loaded.  mozilla-mplayer has sound. using kubuntu/5.10breezy
<vivid> babo: once you have that you need to set this, 'CC=gcc-3.4 && export CC'
<vivid> babo: make sure you install gcc-3.4 btw
<omiel88> KTO MI POWIE JA MAM ZAINSTALOWAC phorum-5.0.3-beta.tar.gz??
<babo> vivid: E: Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.12
<dhalgren> hi folks. a general question. does ubuntu/gnome/ support dula layer dvd burning? or: where can i find out?
<stoned> omiel88, what language is that?
<omiel88> Polish
<vivid> babo: sorry linux-source-2.6.12 and linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<Madpilot> dhalgren: some burning apps do - I think k3b does, not sure about others
<stoned> omiel88, you can speak english?
<vivid> babo: also build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Madpilot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<stoned> ahh word
<omiel88> no good
<stoned> hey Madpilot hi
<Madpilot> stoned: hi
<dhalgren> Madoilot: thanks. will check it out. cheers
<stoned> do you know anything about my problem there
<omiel88> but i understand more
<Madpilot> stoned: all I know is that Flash sound is trouble - I still haven't gotten it working, in either Opera or Firefox
<skyrat> I have citrix ICA web client installed on my box but when i access the application it does not use the ica clien but a java client. At work it uses the ica by default but at home the java one. How do i force the ica clinet instead of the jave client?
<stoned> Madpilot, it works in debian, from which i recently migrated
<babo> vivid: woah ... wait a sec I'll try those
<Mantice> You guys should write me a MDF CD Image Mounter
<vivid> babo: those 4 should give you a few extra dependencies, but thats everything you need
<stoned> Madpilot, could it be fixed compiling from source rather than using ubuntu packages
<Madpilot> stoned: no idea - it's not been a priority for me
<stoned> Mantice, you can use mdf/mds to iso converter.
<pfp> babo: hey, you dont happen to know by any chance, how to set up hangul input on ubuntu? :)
<northie> I do a  sudo loadkeys fi-latin1, but and get a Loading echo, but still have the same layout.
<northie> How do I change my keyboard layout?
<vivid> northie: from the System -> Preferences -> Keyboard app
<ploom> ehh- yesterday had a strange glitch, where suddenly my ubuntu discovered that no command can be executed (permission denied or not found) and no file exists any more
<pfp> babo: (couldn't help noticing you talked about korea previously, heh)
<lowroad> I'm running gtkpod 0.99 but when I try to load my m4a files I get this message:   m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.     Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<ploom> had to restart the ctrl+break way...
<spacey> pfp: with scim?
<ploom> I even got so scared that checked through live cd if there still is some data left on my hdd
<northie> vivid, that doesn't work either. I add a keyboard, move it to the top, and gnome changes through all my desktop themes, gives me an error message on some missing icon in one of them, and I'm back at square one.
<ploom> luckily there was and next restart booted me back
<Jivenix> what do you guys use for your media players
<ploom> ...
<stoned> amarok
<northie> gxine, Jivenix.
<stoned> amarok/mplayer
<Madpilot> Jivenix: totem-xine
<pfp> spacey: umm, i don't know really, what would be the best way?
<babo> pfp: hi, ya - there's an ubuntu setup guide on the web. i think it might have been transferred to the wiki by now ... I'll have look
<Jivenix> wow lots
<Jivenix> which one is the easiest to use
<Jivenix> comes with all the codecs
<stoned> Madpilot, does totem or some kde things like kaffine play the real audio/microsoft video/quicktime etc. like mplayer?
<pfp> spacey: (i don't use the language, but i'm planning to learn soon)
<ploom> mm - you guys think too that kde = windows-like, gnome = macos like and e17 = cool?
<northie> vlc, I'd say.
<Madpilot> Jivenix: they can all have the codecs, with a bit of setup
<northie> videolanclient, jivenix. It's in the repositories.
<Madpilot> stoned: totem plays everything, with the right codecs
<stoned> Madpilot, w32codecs does not work with totem?
<Madpilot> stoned: it does - try totem-xine instead of the totem-gstreamer that's installed by default
<xsquared> whats the difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer?
<Madpilot> they use different back-end stuff - but they look identical on the front
<northie> What config ought I edit to change my keyboard layout?
<babo> pfp: I could only find this .deb package http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/scim-hangul ... give it a go and see if it works.
<Madpilot> if you install totem-xine, it just replaces totem in your menus - the actual menu entry doesn't change
<pfp> babo: ok, thanks
<stoned> Madpilot, another reason i use mplayer/kplayer is because of the setup of keys.  you can use arrow keys to skip around by half aminute to 15 seconds etc.  totem support that?
<tid-wave> hello! i want to install ubuntu on a computer without an internet connect, far far away... and I also need packages for binary drivers and restricted formants & etc. how should I do it ?
<stoned> tid-wave,  you can order free ubuntu cds !!!
<Madpilot> stoned: I'm not sure - interesting idea, though
<pfp> northie: for X or text mode?
<tid-wave> stoned the official CD is not enough
<northie> pfp, for X.
<tid-wave> I can download it and go with a CD there
<tid-wave> but i need more packages
<northie> pfp, where's xorg.conf again?
<ploom> the only way to make gnomish windows (ala evolution) look nice on kde is to use that qt theme?
<tid-wave> can i make a selection of packages and put them on many CDs ?
<lowroad> I'm running gtkpod 0.99 but when I try to load my m4a files I get this message:   m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.     Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<tid-wave> and make them installable through apt
<stoned> northie, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pfp> northie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<destroyrapture> Ok my wireless card is incompatible.
<northie> This is freaky. I can apparently change to some keyboards without a bother, but when I attempt to go to the Finnish one, it throws me through desktop themes.
<Zinux_> pls someone send to me his xconfig file
<northie> Thanks, both of you.
<destroyrapture> What's a good one to buy?
<stoned> Zinux_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geneo93> destroyrapture: what??
<Madpilot> destroyrapture: no idea how complete it is, but have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<destroyrapture> Wireless internet card
<Zinux_> yeah but i dont now what i write on "monitor section"
<destroyrapture> k
<Zinux_> *no
<pfp> northie: there's a known bug that does that when you choose keyboard maps
<stoned> Zinux_, where on monitor section
<Zinux_> for herzes
<Mantice> Whats Windows-X ?
<Zinux_> a im on 60 hz
<stoned> Zinux_, what is the model/manufacturer of your monitor
<northie> pfp, all right, but it doesn't do that when I change to a map that works.
<Zinux_> i want be ot 80 hz :)
<Zinux_> this is the quistion :)
<Mantice> I can download a Window-X Driver for my ATi Card or somthing like that But im downloading the .run file
<Mantice> which one should I get?
<Zinux_> this is the question :)
<Zinux_> stoned? :)
<pfp> northie: (there's also an entry in bugzilla that links to a couple of .debs that (try to) fix it)
<pfp> northie: i see
<destroyrapture> hey thanks MadPilot
<stoned> Zinux_, it will say on the front of the monitor.  or on the back.. you can look at it, look it up on google, and find out the hozontal and vertical rates, and then put those in xorg.conf
<Madpilot> Mantice: the ATI drivers from the Ubuntu repos don't work?
<Zinux_> hm...
<Zinux_> whatever
<babo> vivid: cool ... I'm going to kill X and run it - thanks
<Zinux_> 10x :)
<stoned> killall -9 myfamily
<stoned> :/
<northie> pfp, and it gives me the message.. The loading of the image gnome-fs-home failed
<northie> Details: icon not found.
<northie> Maybe, freakishly enough, there's a bit lacking in one of my themes, and if I fix that, I can change keyboard layouts again :p
<babo> help ... how do I kill X ?
<pfp> northie: i don't remember seeing that msg - just gnome/gkt2 theme freaking out for a couple of sec
<spacey> pfp: scim can be used for all fancy language input. if you search for scim in synaptic. just select the modules you think are needed. you also might want some extra fonts
<northie> pfp, that's not the exact wording, but translated.
<pfp> spacey: right, cool... should there be "korean" or "hangul" in gnome's keyboard prefs?
<pfp> babo: log out & press ctrl-alt-backspace
<babo> cool
<spacey> pfp: no
<spacey> you press ctrl (or alt?) + spacebar
<spacey> and you get the hangul input
<destroyrapture> I like Ubuntu
<phos-phoros> is anyone aware of an opensource solution to make use of a line6 guitarport/application on *nix?
<spacey> pfp: http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/documentation/installation_and_configuration/ubuntu_kubuntu
<micand> Hello ... I'm on a brand new install of Kubuntu on a ATI X1900 video card, and I can't get X working. The tail of my Xorg.0.log is here: http://pastebin.com/571592. Thanks in advance!
<pfp> spacey: ooh, thanks
<ulisse> hallo
<ulisse> anybody got direct rendering on dapper with ati cards?
<KakiPukul> a PCI express card righy, micand?
<eripeh> G O O D M O R N I N G
<eripeh> !!!!!!!
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eripeh
<KakiPukul> oh... you selected the MAch64 card..,, did you do Xconfig manually? using Xfconfig? or manuallly editing the config file, micand?
<babo> hi, I need to kill xserver long enough so that I can install some nvidia drivers ... CA backspace kills it, but it comes right back up again
<KakiPukul> kill the display manager... /etc/init.d/(x/k/w/g)dm stop
<babo> I need xserver dead .... until I choose to start it again
<KakiPukul> checkout the display manager using ps
<babo> KakiPukul: as in /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<pfp> babo: you should be able to install the drivers while x is running, then restat it, though
<C-O-L-T> Look at Gnome 2.14 it is so beautiful. :D
<babo> pfp: not according to the nvidia installer ... it keeps throwing up errors
<babo> I hope killing x will fix it
<bluepixel> just a stupid question.. the whole system "ubuntu" seems to be compiled for the i386 architecture, when you look at x86 only. I ask if someone trys to install ubuntu on pentium1 .. i cant see the necessity of compile for i386. instead, i586 would the much faster.
<pfp> babo: ach
<babo> bluepixel: why would it be much faster ?
<geneo93> pentium1 is 586
<catchphrase> if my computer hardlocks (have to press reset to reboot), will the system logs mention why?
<bluepixel> babo, because i586 binaries simply use not all but many new cpu-features and is easily optimized for these distributions.
<catchphrase> its like the 4th time tonight and i'm only running xchat
<micand> KakiPukul: Yeah, the X1900 is a PCI Express card. By default, my xorg.conf seems to be set up to use the ATI driver. If I switch it to the vesa driver and run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart", kdm starts, but when I try to login, I get an error about kstartconfig missing.
<Madpilot> catchphrase: that smells like hardware problems - RAM or motherboard issues... (not sure about the logs, though...)
<ulisse> anybody got fglrx working on dapper?
<bluepixel> geneo93, then anybody try to install ubuntu on a 386-intel? :)
<geneo93> catchphrase:  look at xsession.errors in home dir
<ownerx> ulisse works fine here
<catchphrase> geneo93, i don't see xsession.errors in /home/
<geneo93> bluepixel:  i doubt if you could get enough memory in a i386
<ownerx> the new ati installer creates Ubuntu/dapper debs
<ownerx> and its in the repos as well
<geneo93> catchphrase:  its hidden
<ulisse> ownerx, I can't get direct rendering... I'm stuck on mesa
<catchphrase> geneo93, yeah i tried ls -al
<vladuz976> what's a good program for ripping to cd to mp3 or .ogg?
<ownerx> ulisse which card do you have
<ulisse> ownerx, do your xorg.conf load GLcore ?
<babo> back again ...
<bluepixel> geneo93, of course not! because of that, i find it very strange to compile the whole system for i386 instead of at least i586
<micand> KakiPukul: Sorry, I meant kstartupconfig, not kstartconfig.
<ulisse> ownerx, 9000 pro
<ownerx> vladuz976, grip
<babo> pfp: everything worked
<ulisse> ownerx, worked like a charm with breezy
<babo> vivid: thanks
<babo> One more question though, my resolution is smaller now ... how do I fill out my screen to full resolution ?
<darren123> hello
<vladuz976> ownerx: is that in the gnome package?
<babo> bluepixel: cheers
<vivid> babo: did you get version 8178 installed?
<geneo93> bluepixel:  mandriva is one of the first ones to move to i586
<Madpilot> vladuz976: Sound Juicer - fire an audio cd into Breezy, it'll come up automatically
<bluepixel> geneo93, suse , too
<C-O-L-T> what kind of linux is good for a Pentium I , 32 mb ram, 800 mb hard drive?
<babo> vivid:yes
<ownerx> vladuz fglrx is in the dapper repos but i installed mine from the ati installer
<vladuz976> ownerx: fglrx ?
<vladuz976> ownerx: is that the name?
<ownerx> fglrx is the name of the ati.com drivers
<ownerx> for linux
<vladuz976> ownerx: why would i need ati drivers to rip cds?
<babo> babo: any idea on the resolution thing ?
<Yokalosh> how can i get Quod Libet to open using the media key on my keyboard rather than rhythmbox?
<babo> oops
<ownerx> vladuz sry i was talking to ulisse
<Yokalosh> lol babo
<bluepixel> babo, you checked your xorg.conf?
<ownerx> accidently wrote your name
<vladuz976> ownerx: lol,i was wondering
<babo> babo: i've heard of talking to yourself ... but that's ridiculous
<ownerx> vladuz, grip is in the repos
<darren123> C-O-L-T read this article it will give you the answer you seek http://distrocenter.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/02/13/1854251&tid=127&pagenum=1
<serprime> !ipw2200 me
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, serprime
<C-O-L-T> darren123: thanks
<ulisse> ownerx, I have a glcore loading error in xorg log
<darren123> no problem
<ownerx> C-O-L-T i suggest damn small linux
<vivid> babo: type "glxgears -printfps" and wait a few seconds, let me know how many FPS you get
<Jivenix> how do i add codecs to totem
<ownerx> switch to totem-xine
<vivid> Jivenix: or install glstreamer plugins
<JWMalaya> install the gstreamer* plugins
<Madpilot> !tell Jivenix about restricted
<vivid> Jivenix: apt-cache search totem-gstreamer
<renlore> hi are there any linux clone for C4D?
<JWMalaya> anyways, to play media, I prefer xine.... or vlc
<weissbar> hi guys
<darren123> what ever you do don't use automatrix
<ownerx> totem-gstreamer cant play microsoft formats
<vivid> id say vlc
<ownerx> but xine can
<bluepixel> ownerx, you need the w32codecs
<vivid> and vlc does too, by default
<weissbar> is this a good place for newbies to show their ingnorance?
<vivid> do "apt-get install vlc" and your done
<ownerx> bluepixel there is an experimental package for gstreamer to use w32codecs
<ownerx> but doesnt work that well imho
<vivid> it works great, even has a built in streaming server
<Madpilot> weissbar: this is the place
<JWMalaya> vlc is in the universe section, so you need to change the sources.list file...
<weissbar> i have just swped over from the windows darkside andi am loving linux
<bluepixel> ownerx, i have edited my sources.list to support nearly all you could imagine. :)
<weissbar> but i can not work out how to intall applications that I have downloaded
<JWMalaya> Windows is cooler than any GNU/Linux, imho, but I have marketing purposes to use Ubuntu
<weissbar> even macromedia
<ownerx> jwmalaya blasphemy
<wickedpuppy> weissbar: use synaptic ...
<babo> vivid: 6872 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1374.262 FPS
<babo> 6441 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1288.159 FPS
<babo> 12704 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2540.661 FPS
<babo> 7342 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1468.295 FPS
<bluepixel> JWMalaya, rofl
<weissbar> it says I need to open the command line
<vivid> JWMalaya: on my machine i cant use windows and the 64bit features of my chip
<wickedpuppy> weissbar: macromedia ? i don't think macromedia apps got linux version
<WIzzleteet> on a kernel 2.6 system, who's loading all the modules ? I have a non-agp old corpse, but all agp modules are loaded...
<Madpilot> weissbar: you mean flash?
<JWMalaya> get a Windows x64 :)
<weissbar> i can not find synaptic
<darren123> get out MWNalaya
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ownerx> the new vista theme is cool, but thats about it
<weissbar> ye flash sorry
<Madpilot> weissbar: see that url ^^^
<wickedpuppy> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Mantice> Mantice: the ATI drivers from the Ubuntu repos don't work?
<goofeedude> Opinions on file managers? Switching from gnome to bb and don't like nautilus. Thanks for any tips.
<vivid> babo: ouch, i get 62799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12559.747 FPS
<JWMalaya> anyway, I am not a new user of Linux... started back since RH 5.0...
<JWN> ownerx, they copied mac os x some more?
<ownerx> vivid which card do you have
<Mantice> Would the latestst linux drivers of ATi be good
<babo> vivid: woo ... I'm running on AMD64 with 1MB of memory ... what's up ?
<HappyFool> heh. 1MB of cache maybe ;)
<Jivenix> can you use amarok on gnome?
<JWMalaya> we really have problem with Ati driver lately
<wickedpuppy> bobo ... 1mb of ram ?
<vivid> ownerx: athlon 64 3800+ 1Mb, geforce 6800 GS 256Mb ddr3 pci16x, and dual channel ddr400
<WIzzleteet> jivenix: yes you can
<babo> vivid: my card is the 128MB geforce 6 series ... it was fairly cheap though ... I'm not much of a gamer ...
<Mantice> How come my computer lags displaying screen saver graphics
<JWMalaya> why Ati doesn't release the  source of fglrx?
<Jivenix> do you recommend it?
<JWMalaya> for Linux sake...
<Mantice> and I have a Ati 9600 Xt pro 256
<Jivenix> is xmms better?
<babo> wickedpoppy: yeah
<ownerx> we ati users only get 50% of the framerates of equivalent nvidia cards in linux
<wickedpuppy> babo: megabyte of ram ?
<WIzzleteet> JIvenix: faster, not better
<vivid> babo: mine is outrageous, my old card got about what you have
<Mantice> What about in windows emulators
<babo> wickedpuppy: ooops ... I mean GB
<Mantice> Wouldent the Linux ATi Driver be good?
<darren123> JWMalaya i love all of the drm they built into vista way better than ubuntu which has none
<Mantice> I found on ATi's website
<babo> vivid: what do you use it for ... ?
<ownerx> darren, good point
<Mantice> it must be a driver problem
<JWMalaya> I don't do media that much... i use OGG for music, for open sake :)
<wickedpuppy> Mantice: for linux nvidia been better than ati ... my experience
<vivid> babo: i play games, but i do a lot of compiling, and i just upgraded my pc, i spent a good amount on it
<Mantice> Well its not like I can go just buy a new graphics card
<weissbar> Madpilot, do i find synaptic under applications>system tools do i need to instal \l it?
<ownerx> mantice what does fglrxinfo say
<babo> vivid: a graphics card for compiling ?
<WIzzleteet> udev/hotplug/modutils ?? who's loading the agp modules on a non-AGP box ?
<wickedpuppy> weissbar: open it ...
* ulisse is trying to install ATI drivers from the official site
<ownerx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Mantice> I am to
<ownerx> thats a good guide for installing ati drivers
<Mantice> im 66% done
<vivid> weissbar: synaptic should already be installed under System -> Administration
<darren123> thanks ownerx
<Mantice> Does Cedega on linux work fine with ATi?
<JWMalaya> i think that fglrx is for the AGP cards right, the newer PCI-e cards don't have their version of fglrx yet...
<vivid> i dont like at, i have one of there tv cards
<ulisse> ownerx, already done in breezy ;)
<Mantice> Im geting the latest drivers from ATi
<vivid> at=ati
<JWMalaya> why don't you use the ubuntu restricted modules instead?
<ownerx> ulisse, that guide works except replace Ubuntu/breezy with Ubuntu/dapper
<ownerx> for dapper users
<vivid> JWMalaya: sometimes building your own modules works better
<roico> how can i downgrade doko's openoffice?
<Madpilot> weissbar: Synaptic should already be installed - System menu -> Admin -> Synaptic
<JWMalaya> really... not with Ati fglrx maybe...
<JWMalaya> Ati is kinda sucky when it goes to video's drivers
<vivid> i use nvidia's installers instead of linux-restricted-modules
<vivid> some distributions only have one version of the binary drivers available
<roico> how can i downgrade doko's openoffice?
<WIzzleteet> vivid: i build my own deb packages with the nvidia source pkgz
<WIzzleteet> using make-kpkg
<WIzzleteet> its the best
<ownerx> ati installer makes its own deb files
<ownerx> for ubuntu
<vivid> WIzzleteet: under debian i would use module-assistant to build but i havent had very good experiences with it under ubuntu
<WIzzleteet> ati and xorg 6.9 ?
<roico> how can i downgrade doko's openoffice?
<Mantice> Im confused
<Mantice> Why cant I use ATI's Linux Drivers
<ownerx> ati and xorg 7 wizzile
<Mantice> Would that fix my lagging screen saver problem
<vivid> ownerx: do you use 7.0?
<ownerx> yes
<ownerx> in dapper
<vivid> do you have a 7 button mouse?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Mantice about ati
<ownerx> vivid lol
<Mantice> lol
<WIzzleteet> i rember there not being ati driver for zorg 6.9/7.0 (same prog, but modularized)
<vivid> me too, but 6.9 and 7.0 wont let me use my side buttons
<WIzzleteet> xorg
<JWMalaya> are you going to play OpenGL games with the new release of ATi drivers?
<ownerx> vivid thats strange
<vivid> so its lame-o for playing games
<ownerx> probably need to configure xorg.conf
<JWMalaya> screensaver? or fractal?
<ownerx> yes XGL is working on ati cards in xorg 7
<ownerx> and fglrx drivers
<bluepixel> ownerx, you need the clearlook2-squared border-style.. it looks like vista :D
<darkraven> hi there, i installed ati drivers on 2.6.15.4 kernel with this introduction http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 , but i cant start "fglrxconfig"?
<roico> how can i downgrade doko's openoffice?
* ulisse reboots...
<ownerx> blue is that on gnomelook.org
<rendi> hi can help me
<rendi> about this
<rendi> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<bluepixel> ownerx, i got it voa gnome-art-manager
<bluepixel> via*
<weissbar> Madpilot, the instuctions say that I need to open a command line, does it mean to open terminal?
<JWMalaya> roico: , you can;t actually downgrade official OO release for ubuntu...
<Madpilot> weissbar: yes - Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<JWMalaya> but you can use the OO's packges and install it manually
<JWMalaya> i.e separate/different path
<rendi> helloo
<vivid> ownerx: the changes in 6.9+ screwed up the xmodmap settings or something, and all they say is to use evdev, which totally doesnt work
<roico> whats the latest OO version in ubuntu repos (not doko's)?
<hatake_kakashi> 2.x
<rendi> mysql don't wanna start
<JWMalaya> you should take a look the OO's website... I meant OO's own package, not ubuntu package
<rendi> any one can help me
<weissbar> this is making me goes crazy i can't even install flash
<JWMalaya> check out for the older version, if you want to
<hatake_kakashi> 1.9.129
<JWMalaya> I think Macromedia has the flash installer... for any Linux with Firefox/Mozilla
<JWMalaya> except for 64bit gnu/linux releases
<Madpilot> weissbar: you following the wiki?
<hatake_kakashi> !about flash
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ownerx> there is a free flash in the repos as well
<ownerx> but i dont think it works as well as macromedia flash
<weissbar> ok i will go back to the wicki
<JWMalaya> but do not be confused Flash != Shockwave...
<JWMalaya> right now, MAcromedia only have Flasg plugin... not Shockwave
<ownerx> yes
<hatake_kakashi> for linux that is
<jasky> hola
<jasky> alguien sabe que pasa con los servidores del emule?
<steve60> morning everyone or afternoon or evening which ever the case maybe
<hatake_kakashi> !tell jasky about es
<steve60> can anyone tell me is the an application out there that will let me view streaming Internet TV
<catchphrase> okay, i found my xsession-errors file, it was in /home/username
<darren123> woo! gold for canada in men's curling. woot!
<JWMalaya> winter olympic...
<hatake_kakashi> steve60: which protocol does it use?
<JWMalaya> Canadian curling team?
<darren123> sorry wrong tab
<steve60> hatake_kakashi, what do you mean protocol
<geneo93> FlashPlayer
<geneo93> Version: 7.0-2 this is plugin
<hatake_kakashi> steve60: does it use Real Media to stream, does it use Windows stream or what?
<JWMalaya> the type of streaming media you're going to play...
<JWMalaya> geneo93: ,. yes... t hat's the one, makes sure its for Linux
<steve60> hatake_kakashi, you know winamp in windows that can view Inet TV is there a program like that
<JWMalaya> steve60: , you can use xine, vlc... or even totem
<geneo93> i know it is in in linux atm
<hatake_kakashi> steve60: what is the extension of the url?
<JWMalaya> with the right plugin...
<hatake_kakashi> JWMalaya: or even mplayer
<steve60> is there a site that lists Stream Internet TV stations then
<roico> i have FF 1.5 and whenever i try to change the download path for my home folder, it changes it back to my desktop folder... how can i change to my home folder?
<JWMalaya> sure... google for it steve60 :)
<JWMalaya> did you install it as root?
<steve60> JWMalaya, why do you think im asking you lot so you can do the looking for me hehe just kidding
<munzir> Hi, yesterday I did some dapper update and now when I boot my pc and reach the boot screen I have every thing in black! nay hint?
<JWMalaya> it's the permission...
<ddonky> how do i turn that command-line feature where pressing 'tab' causes it to autocomplete?
<JWMalaya> dapper, ubuntu+1
<roico> i have FF 1.5 and whenever i try to change the download path for my home folder, it changes it back to my desktop folder... how can i change it to my home folder?
<crimsun> ddonky: alter ~/.bashrc
<HappyFool> i thought tab-completion was automatically on (?)
<ddonky> crimsun - ok, what's that feature called?
<crimsun> ddonky: uncomment the bottom 3 lines
<ddonky> ok, thanks
<JWMalaya> depends on the shell u use...
<JWMalaya> bash does that, csh doesn't
* ddonky nods
<roico> i have FF 1.5 and whenever i try to change the download path for my home folder, it changes it back to my desktop folder... how can i change it to my home folder?
<HappyFool> ooh, extra tab-completion coolness
<HappyFool> my memory is going to rot away at this rate
<DarKChild> why cant i install mplayer?
<JWMalaya> DarKChild: , what did you do to install it?
<JWMalaya> be specific, for Linux's sake
<DarKChild> went to add applications
<DarKChild> it told me to add more repositories.. like universe and I did
<JWMalaya> and there is no mplayer to be found?
<JWMalaya> did you do apt-get update?
<DarKChild> afterwards it told me something about my hardware platform
* ulisse is back online with 3D working!
<DarKChild> yes
<crimsun> DarKChild: uname -m
<JWMalaya> did you search for the package... apt-search search mplayer?
<DarKChild> i686
<crimsun> DarKChild: you need to install mplayer-586 from multiverse
<JWMalaya> multiverse section... not universe... go back to editing sources.list and apt-get update :)
* xsquared <3's 3ddesktop
<xsquared> omg
<xsquared> i will have its babies
<DarKChild> i added multiverse
<JWMalaya> i usually do it in one line <> main universe multiverse, Convenient
<DarKChild> ok getting 586
<hatake_kakashi> Is there a way to merge all the pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin from various installations into just those two files but having all the other ones have it in one each?
<afd_> hi! I'm looking for a sources.list for 5.10 (or dapper). I'm trying to install it in colinux (anywone has experience with that, anything to pay attention to?)
<crimsun> !tell afd_ about repos
<afd_> thanks crimsun
<JWMalaya> afd_: : is colinux Debian based?
<hatake_kakashi> or is there anyway to make pkgcache.bin readable?
<hatake_kakashi> human readable that is
<JWMalaya> I can't keep track of Debian based distros///
<JWMalaya> use binary editor?
<afd_> JWMalaya: colinux runs in Windows
<hatake_kakashi> JWMalaya: iirc colinux allows windows users to run linux whilst in windows environment
<JWMalaya> you mean in a VM?
<afd_> JWMalaya: no, the linux kernel runs as a process, this is what I understand at least
<hatake_kakashi> JWMalaya: heh, I was kinda looking for a more friendlier alternative as I have about 4 or so pkgcache.bin files I need to merge into one and I need to do the same for srcpkgcache.bin
<hatake_kakashi> JWMalaya: VMWare is completely differnet from colinux
<DarKChild> crimson..
<afd_> I've been running a benchmark with a custom python script. Regular windows python: ~7sec, in colinux: ~8sec, so the difference is not enourmous
<DarKChild> what happens after i download and install 586
<JWMalaya> hatake_kakashi: : anything run ning on a host os is called a "VM"
<JWMalaya> it's rather a term than a product
<JWMalaya> hatake_kakashi: : anyways do cat file1+file2 > outfile
<hatake_kakashi> JWMalaya: ahh well, that I didn't know that anyways
<Jivenix> how do i get the latest greatest upgrades for dapper
<Jivenix> the bleeding-est most recent builds
<hatake_kakashi> JWMalaya: hmm ok, will give a try
<Jivenix> apt-get ????
<ownerx> jivenix type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> Jivenix: isn't that   'cat file1 file2 > outfile'  ? (no +)
<HappyFool> oops
<ownerx> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> JWMalaya, i meant
<JWMalaya> well. i meant for the space...
<Jivenix> how often are those things typically updated?
<JWMalaya> the space is not really visible to me...
<ownerx> very often in dapper jivenix
<Jivenix> sweet
<JWMalaya> i do a lot of googling, + = space
<ownerx> because its under heavy development
<kos> how can i download soemthing like http://www.foo.com/bar/*
<crimsun> Jivenix: once per hour at approximately half-past
<kos> where * is all the files in a directory on a web server/file server
<Jivenix> lol
<JWMalaya> use wget with some switch I think
<JWMalaya> I forgot the switch :)
<HappyFool> kos: you can try something like wget, though webservers don't necessarily make a list of all URLs available
<Jivenix> -r
<JWMalaya> -r or --recursive or something
<Jivenix> there is another switch you want to keep it from going out of the domain
<Jivenix> and one more to prevent collisions
<JWMalaya> i should man it....
<kos> Happuf, its a directory listing of files on the webserver
<Jivenix> someone ought to
<HappyFool> kos: if http://www.foo.com/bar/ gives you that list, wget will be fine
<ownerx> many webserver dont allow a listing of directories
<kos> so just wget -r http://www.foo.com/bar/
<kos> ?
<Jivenix> is apt-get smart enough to only get changes when i do apt-get dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> kos: i'd read 'man wget' first; there's ways to make it behave properly (as suggested by others)
<crimsun> Jivenix: you have to apt-get update first
<ownerx> jivenix you have to do dist-upgrade to stay current with dapper
<Mantice> How to I login as a "Super User"
<JWMalaya> yes... plus something else to keep it in the domain
<ownerx> and its pretty smart
<JWMalaya> su, Mantice, "su"
<ownerx> no sudo -i
<ownerx> not su
<JWMalaya> next it'll prompt you the password, according...
<ownerx> su is locked in ubuntu
<JWMalaya> no... not in my ubuntu :)
<ownerx> yes but by default su wont work...
<JWMalaya> yes...
<Mantice> yay
<Mantice> ATi Driver installing WOOT
<Mantice> Go ATI
<Mantice> ERRORS IN INSTALL WTF
<ownerx> mantice are you running dapper?
<Mantice> Not that I know of
<Mantice> I thought that was in buggy beta stages
<Mantice> Dont worry it got to 100% so its all good
<Mantice> sudo -i
<Mantice> Now
<Mantice> How do I install
<Mantice> Cedega 5.1
<Mantice> What is the install file
<Mantice> i got a RPM a DEB and a TGZ file
<JWMalaya> alien them
<ownerx> if he has deb he can use that
<ownerx> sudo dpkg -i
<ownerx> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<JWMalaya> except the deb file, of course
<Mantice> richard@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Mantice> dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<Mantice>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Mantice> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Mantice>  *.deb
<Mantice> richard@ubuntu:~$
<HappyFool> please don't paste here
<Jivenix> !tell Jivenix about g-streamer
<ownerx> make sure you are in the right directory mantice
<Madpilot> Mantice: if you ran "sudo -i" you probably don't need to put sudo in front of that dpkg command
<ownerx> yes
<ownerx> but it will still work
<roico> i downloaded OO packaged manually from the repos, and i tryed to install them by "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade *" (i have doko's packages and i want to downgrade)
<Mantice> Error Proseesing stuff :(
<roico> i get errors with openoffice.org2-core_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4_i386.deb openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4_all.deb
<roico> they dont want to be installed.... =(
<ownerx> mantice when i installed cedega you need the engine .deb file as well
<ownerx> or something
<Mantice> cedega-engine-5.1-local-update.i386
<Jivenix> whats that link about restricted archives
<Jivenix> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<david> Hello, I've just installed MPlayer, but I get slow video and audio when playing .mov's
<Mantice> Man Im lost
<Mantice> I cant install Cedega
<Fable> david: how good is ur pc
<Mantice> Not bad
<david> Fable: very good to play videos :)
<ownerx> david, try changing the audio or video output plugins in mplayer options
<Fable> david: well that is all i got... :D i dont know y it wuldnt
<ownerx> XV should be best
<ownerx> for video
<Fable> yeh do wwat he says
<Fable> ^
<god_> hi ya's
<weissbar> caniinstall quake 4 on ubuntoo?
<david> nothing... all combos do the same
<weissbar> caniinstall quake 4 on ubuntoo?
<david> it's like not having dma activated, but with web videos
<phos-phoros> weissbar, yes
<phos-phoros> weissbar, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<steve60> anyone know how to get codecs for k3b so i can write mp3's to cd
<Madpilot> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<mustard_dapper> eeekk.. I don't like xchat-gnome in dapper :)
<mustard_dapper> its so...ummm...light!
<Madpilot> mustard_dapper: "light" in this case meaning "feature-lacking"? :P
<mustard_dapper> Madpilot: yep :)
<mustard_dapper> I didnt even get a dialog to enter my auto ident
<Madpilot> yeah, I tried it on the LiveCD a few days ago - was not impressed
<mustard_dapper> not that I can remember my password without my password manager :D
<Madpilot> I don't like regular XChat much either, but xchat-gnome isn't an improvement
<mustard_dapper> I just spent the day downloading a few iso's at my brothers place..bless his cable connection :)
<bimberi> mustard_dapper: i'm getting used to it ... slowly, but have to agree really
<bimberi> xchat-gnome that is :)
<mustard_dapper> I got a couple of versions of Puppy Linux, Knoppix, and Flight4 live and install
<Quinn> Man My Linux Ubuntu is screwed :(
<Jonnings> I installed Ubuntu 5.10 yesterday, and it worked nicely, but today i re-installed it because i wanted to devide the partition with linux on into two. I deleted both swap and the linux partition (10GB free), created a fat32 partition (5GB) and let ubuntu partition the Remaining 5GB space (it made a swap and a ext2 partition and continued installing).
<Quinn> It LAGS ON THE SCREENSAVER!!!!!!!
<Jonnings> But as ubuntu-install rebooted the 1st time, it just displayed "hard disk boot sector invalid". Im dual-booting winXP and ubuntu with GRUB.
<Jonnings> what can i do?
<mustard_dapper> Quinn: that would be related to 3d being enabled on your graphics card?
<Quinn> ?
<mustard_dapper> Quinn: its probably not enabled
<Quinn> I installed ATi Drivers
<Quinn> The ATI control pannel does not run though
<mustard_dapper> Quinn: is it only on the opengl screensavers that it lags?
<Quinn> because install failed
<Madpilot> Quinn: open a terminal & type "fglrxinfo" w/o the quotes
<Quinn> Atlantis Screensaver lags
<Quinn> I dont know if thats Open GL
<johnnybezak> are lots of you guys using dapper yet?
<mustard_dapper> johnnybezak: I'm on the liveCD atm
<mustard_dapper> johnnybezak: for Dapper that is
<mustard_dapper> johnnybezak: just checking it out...and taking it for a spin :)
<mustard_dapper> johnnybezak: it was a bit of a yawn really...same old brown desktop..and menus mostly the same
<Quinn> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: I would suspect something went wrong in the partitioning
<Madpilot> mustard_dapper: check Rhythymbox in Dapper - it's changed fairly drastically (and for the better)
<Madpilot> Quinn: then you don't have properly installed ATI drivers
<Madpilot> !tell Quinn about ati
* mustard_dapper checks it out
<Quinn> So the ATi linux drivers are fake ones
<varsendagger> Jonnings, ubuntu doesn't like fat for anything, i had the same problem when i made my home a fat partition
<Jonnings> varsendagger: ok, but i want to share a partition between winXP and ubuntu. Is there some better way to do this?
<Madpilot> Quinn: follow the link the bot sent you for ATI drivers
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: maybe you should create a boot partition?  ( I dont really know much about partitioning btw)
<KakiPukul> it is not advices to have /home as FAT
<Madpilot> Jonnings: create more partitions, have /home on ext3 and a seperate fat32 partition
<KakiPukul> make another partition as FAT to share files among both OSes
<varsendagger> just don't make it /home or anything that is part of the linux file system call it /winshare or whatever
<Jonnings> i have one fat32 partition (for both os), and one ext3 (for linux) + swap
<KakiPukul> it's really weird to make /home mount on a FAT partition :)
<Jonnings> + the one with XP on
<Jivenix> mplayer-firefox doesnt seem to be able to play wmv file
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: the problem seems to be related to 'booting' though doesnt it?
<Jivenix> is this consistent with your findings?
<Jonnings> mustard_dapper: the only thing that i changed the second time i installed it, was the paritions
<KakiPukul> Jivenix: : do you download the xine win32 plugin...? i found out xine-mozilla plugin is more suitable to play wmv
<Jonnings> so im not sure..
<Jivenix> i'll give that a shot
<KakiPukul> btw... the xine win32 plugin is at xinehq... it's not an ubuntu stuff :)
<Cyorxamp> whats that gnome menu editor called?
<bimberi> Cyorxamp: smeg (in breezy), alacarte (in dapper)
<Cyorxamp> i'm on debian :P
* bimberi checks what channel he's in :P
<Madpilot> Cyorxamp: alacarte?
<Cyorxamp> is alacarte better than smeg?
<Madpilot> alacarte is the newer version of smeg, AFAIK
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: I'm a bit short of ideas, as I have little idea how hard drives work :)
<bimberi> Cyorxamp: they're the same, alacarte is the new name, the old name was considered ... objectionable :)
<Madpilot> the author realized that "smeg" wasn't the greatest name...
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: but if it was me I would go back and make a /boot partition as well :)
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: either that or do some study on MBR and how it works
<Jonnings> the strange thing is that it worked nicely yesterday
<Jonnings> only when i made an additional fat3, it blew
<Jivenix> i'll have to remove the mplayer plugin?
<jetscreamer> fat3
<KakiPukul> no need, but you can try...
<Jivenix> i installed the other one but mplayer embedded keeps trying to play the file instead
<KakiPukul> so, in that case, you should remove...
<Irvine> how to install frostwire?
<Jivenix> kaki, whats the codec for totem that plays the wmv
<bimberi> ubotu tell irvine about frostwire
<KakiPukul> gstreamer plugin? none I think, if I could recall
<KakiPukul> i always use xine plugin instead
<Jivenix> i try to view a movei and it says it doesnt have the coddec
<roico> i have FF 1.5 and whenever i try to change the download path for my home folder, it changes it back to my desktop folder... how can i change it to my home folder?
<Jivenix> totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<mustard_dapper> Jivenix: have you installed w32codecs?
<Jonnings> im trying to do exactly the same as i did yesterday. If this doesn't work: ill be back.
<Jivenix> oh, nope
<Jivenix> let me search for it
<mustard_dapper> Jonnings: ok..good luck
<KakiPukul> w32codecs with xine plugin... that could work. well it works for me
<KakiPukul> Jivenix: L w32codecs is at xinehq...
<mustard_dapper> Jivenix: I'll give you the link
<mustard_dapper> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mustard_dapper> Jivenix: see that web page that ubotu mentions
<roico> i have FF 1.5 and whenever i try to change the download path for my home folder, it changes it back to my desktop folder... how can i change it to my home folder?
<Jivenix> yeah
<KakiPukul> !freeformat
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KakiPukul
<mustard_dapper> !FreeFormats
<KakiPukul> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<mustard_dapper> hmmm..havent tried those
<roico> i have FF 1.5 and whenever i try to change the download path for my home folder, it changes it back to my desktop folder... how can i change it to my home folder?
<mustard_dapper> roico: not sure why that would happen
<Tomcat_> roico: Can you change any other setting permanently?
<roico> yes
<Tomcat_> roico: Because it sounds like a rights problem to me.
<Tomcat_> Eh, weird. :\
<roico> i can even select any other directory
<roico> but not my ghome folder... =\
<Tomcat_> roico: Try changing "browser.download.defaultFolder" in about:config
<Tomcat_> roico: But I guess that won't work either.
<mustard_dapper> roico: I wonder if you run firefox in terminal whether it would show any errors if you tried it
<KakiPukul> i think it's the permission of firefox config file...
<KakiPukul> that's maybe the reason your changes were never saved
<Tomcat_> KakiPukul: Well he *can* change his download dir, just not to his home folder...
<Tomcat_> KakiPukul: That's why I asked if he can change other settings... doesn't look like a rights problem.
<roico> ive tried changing throgh about:config, testing...
<roico> now it asks me for a name...
<KakiPukul> he wants to change his dl dir to his home dir.... but kept reverting to desktop dir
<Tomcat_> KakiPukul: Yes, but he mentioned once that he can use any other directory. :)
<roico> doesnt work...
<roico> i can use any other dir...
<ubuntu__> euh...
<KakiPukul> thus... the permission of his firefox config file is somehow a read only, maybe group, user,
<BioX> why does my p3 go fast in linux? the clock goes like it in on rocket fuel
<Tomcat_> roico: In that case I suggest deleting your profile and starting over... keep your bookmarks and stuff though.
<roico> how do i do that?
<ubuntu__> moi C pas ubuntu mon nom C sakura et vous!!
<mustard_dapper> BioX: strange..I've heard of it on AMD machines..but not PIII
<ubuntu__> the france!!
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> I heard fr is Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<roico> i installed ff 1.5 with the instruction from the wiki...
<Tomcat_> roico: Rename ~/.mozilla to something else with Firefox closed, then start it again... it will create a new profile.
<ubuntu__> euh
<Quinn> I wish XMMS got updated to look like and do stuff that Winamp 5 Does
<ubuntu__> vous..vous etes la??
<ubuntu__> FRANCE THE FRANCE
<roico> Tomcat_: ok i did that
<ubuntu__> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<KakiPukul> try to download the skin then... hehe
<ubuntu__> orangina??
<BioX> and everthing is fast can almost not get in the menys because of this is like sitting on a 10ghz but mine is only 1ghz
<roico> Tomcat_: i still have the same problem lol...
<[-DevinE-] > ppl i need some help installing ubuntu if u know how plz PRV me
<ubuntu__> a mabounato ki tou whatise
<Madpilot> ubuntu__: English here, please
<ubuntu__> problem??
<[-DevinE-] > ppl i need some help installing ubuntu if u know how plz PRV me
<mustard_dapper> [-DevinE-] : your request is too vague
<BioX> it is easy installing ubuntu
<mustard_dapper> [-DevinE-] : try to be specific
<Tomcat_> roico: Really weird. No idea though. :\
<ubuntu__> my the france
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> I guess fr is Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<[-DevinE-] > well i have the iso burned .. it works but i cant get passed the PARTITION app .. i donno what 2 do there
* bimberi did try that - to no avail :)
<roico> Tomcat_: Do u have ff 1.5? how did u install it? r u sure u dont have this problem?
<ubuntu__> 2s
<Tomcat_> roico: I have FF 1.0.7 that came with Ubuntu 5.10... no need for 1.5 :)
<ubuntu__> my the retour
<Jivenix> configuring ubuntu for the first time: http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/hissyfit.html
<Tomcat_> ubuntu__: Please stop trolling.
<Madpilot> ubuntu__: please use English here, or join #ubuntu-fr
<paolo> buondi'
<paolo> hi all
<roico> Tomcat_: so maybe its not only my problem...
<paolo> what is command for testing 3d video board?
<paolo> like gear ???
<BioX> the seconds goes like hell:)
<roico> is any1 usinf ff1.5?
<BioX> on the clock
<Madpilot> paolo: glxgear
<bimberi> ubotu tell paolo about glxgears
<Madpilot> sorry, glxgears :P
<paolo> Madpilot, thank you very much
<roico> is any1 using ff1.5?
<ubuntu> france please!!
<BioX> no
<ubuntu> my france
<[-DevinE-] > ppl i need some help installing ubuntu if u know how plz PRV me
<Sakura> france
<Sakura> my france
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] : if you actually ask a clear question here, you're far more likely to get help
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> somebody said fr was Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<BioX> just follow the installer stuff whenyou booting from the cd
<Sakura> my france
<Sakura> MY FRANCE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Sakura@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Madpilot
* Sakura was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> Madpilot: Onya!
<BioX> is it a swedish channel? and how do i join
<seanSnyder> where is the ubuntu source code stored in the FS????
<BioX> for ubuntu
<seanSnyder> yeah
<Madpilot> bimberi: it's a bit of a broad ban, but it'll do for now
<roico> is any1 using ff1.5?
<ddonky> i'm installing gizmo project debs, which do I choose, alsa, or oss?
<seanSnyder> where is the ubuntu source code stored in the FS????
<[-DevinE-] > mad plz help me it wount take long ... i just wanna know how 2 proceed with the partitions
<bimberi> seanSnyder: source code to what? the kernel?
<seanSnyder> bimberi: yeah kernel and everything
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] : how you do your partitioning depends on what sort of install you're doing - dual-boot with Windows, etc
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bimberi> seanSnyder: the source isn't installed by defult.  You can get it from the repositories though
<seanSnyder> bimberi: which packages?
<bimberi> seanSnyder: for example, installing linux-source-2.6.12 well get the kernel source
<seanSnyder> bimberi:  cool thanks
<[-DevinE-] > oky this is what i want : WinXP is in D: ... i wanna install ubuntu in F: (emply partition of 2.5 Gigs)
<batman> hey can someone point me in the direction of installing acidrip? i've been searching the forums
<batman> can't seem to find a repository
<Madpilot> batman: acidrip is in Universe
<ompaul> Hobbsee, question for ya, do you know where would I find the "canonical" (forget about the pun :-) ) list to fill the wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Madpilot> batman: sorry, Multiverse, actually
<ompaul> morning Madpilot
<Hobbsee> um....nope
<ompaul> Hobbsee, np, I know someone must know but can't find such a person
<ben_underscore> hey all
<bimberi> seanSnyder: np, btw if you're compiling something (other than the kernel) you might only need the headers (sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  )
<[-DevinE-] > oky i see Madpilot has tons of work ! Can any1 spare 5 minutes 2 help me out with my install ?
<ben_underscore> i've installed some qt/kde apps on ubuntu, and they are really ugly
<ben_underscore> does anyone know what i need to install to get the qt/kde apps looking a little better? i know there is some theme package or something...
<seanSnyder> bimberi: cool thnaks
<batman> Madpilot, could u give me the repository link please
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bimberi> ben_underscore: i recall that the skype wiki recommended installing kcontrol
<Madpilot> batman: see the wiki link above ^^^
<batman> Madpilot, yeah thanks
<ben_underscore> bimberi, yes, skype is ugly too
<albacker> guys i installed w32codecs and now when i try to open a .avi i get only sound ? why is that ?
<albacker> i use totem.
<bimberi> ben_underscore: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] : I'd help, but I really know zip about partitioning - sorry
<Madpilot> ben_underscore: install the package "qt3-qtconfig"
<[-DevinE-] > well Madpilot i know about it but when i try 2 proceed it talls me that i dont have a file sys
<Chousuke> Many times, configure works and tells you that make will fail :D
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , can you put all the information in one line please and I can have a look at it in a min
<[-DevinE-] > isent there  tutorial somwhere 2 help ppl out ? 2 intall ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=Sakura@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<bimberi> ubotu tell [-DevinE-]  about install
<ben_underscore> Madpilot, thanks, just read that
<albacker> [-DevinE-] , put the Cd in, and reboot.
<[-DevinE-] > funny bimberi but afrat 3 hrs of trial and error i can laucht
<omiel88_> How mote soud card??
<omiel88_> jak mam zainstalowac karte muzyczna??
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , can you define the issue on one very long line telling us stuff like what kind of drive you want to install to (sata or ide or scsi) what you want to achieve in terms of giving them space and so on
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<batman> one more thing anyone know of a guide to install quake 3 team arena from windows disc?
<[-DevinE-] > !ro
<ubotu> [-DevinE-] : No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[-DevinE-] > is it mandatory 2 create a swap partition and what amount of space should it have ?
<kos> batman, install q3 linux demo, then just copy the package files from the windows cd
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] : not really, if you've got enough RAM
<[-DevinE-] > i got ~380
<batman> kos, thats it? i've googled and searched forever
<batman> kos, i also tried the point release
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , so a gig of space for the swap is more than enough
<Madpilot> you probably want at least that much swap, then [-DevinE-] 
<ompaul> Madpilot, 2.5 times?
<kos> batman, thats it :)
<Madpilot> ompaul: twice at least, for swap vs RAM, isn't it?
<batman> kos, thanks that kicks
<ompaul> Madpilot, I use 2.5 times up to 1G of swap then forget it unless it is a very large server - cos if your using that kind of swap your in very deep water be careful :)
<[-DevinE-] > one more qestion coz i think i got it now ... can MU ONline be played with the emulator ?
<ompaul> Madpilot, but if a server then I put individual swap partitions on multiple drives - so if is it a a gig or swap I would put it a gig on disk one and disk two (not raiding the swap)
<batman> kos, would that work with team arena? cause on idsoftware they only have team arena for windows and mac
<[-DevinE-] > ompaul: plz can we talk on prv ... 2 minutes max
<BaSsOn> hi ppl
<BaSsOn> someone knows how to put to work a usb wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , message me your machine and its config - only for partitioning I know nothing of games
<BaSsOn> my model is a WUSB11 - linksys
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , or windows for that matter
<stoned>  is there a console command i can run that will switch to the next xserver (effectively somehow simulating the alt+ctrl+fx)
<[-DevinE-] > ompaul: games are the last thing on my mind right now ... i will give my PC stats on prw now
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , start with a single message to open a new tab in xchat or type/ paste lots of info in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wubuntu> BaSs0n: Ubuntu and WLAN is a nightmare... my integrated WLAN has never worked... I had to buy a PC Card to get a WLAN connection... that works, however, NetworkManager doesn't support WPA so far... :(
<nornagon> I've installed mpd, but when I try to play any songs, no sound comes out of the speakers. GUI media players like xfmedia seem to produce sound fine, though.
<_speedo> salve a tutti
<_speedo> ragazzi
<eauxnguyen> wubuntu: who's the manf of your integrated card? I have installed 5.10 successfully with no tweaks on two different integrated cards
<HappyFool> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BaSsOn> wubuntu: thanks, .... :(
<nornagon> ...oh, nevermind.,
<BaSsOn> I am trying diferent distros and nothing.............
<nornagon> It just fixed itself, it seems. Somehow.
<nornagon> ... but it's playing too fast.
<eauxnguyen> I have an Evolution question, The Gimpnet #evolution channel is quiet, anyone here familiar?
<BaSsOn> its so dificult to make it work, I tryed ndiwrapper and everything and still nothing....
<pizux> yop like to know how to lauch a binary from a usbdisk
<pizux> seb@ordisympa:/media/usbdisk/utils/syslinux/linux$ sudo ./syslinux -s /dev/sdf
<pizux> sudo: unable to execute ./syslinux: Permission denied
<[-DevinE-] > ompaul start with a single message to open a new tab in xchat or type/ paste lots of info in paste.ubuntu-nl.org ----> u lost me .. cant i use the wonderfull mIRC private chat feature ?
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , start such a chat
<[-DevinE-] > k
<nornagon> okay, cool, telling it to use oss instead of alsa worked.
<nornagon> Thanks for all your help, #ubuntu!
<_speedo> ok
<_speedo> hey guys
<_speedo> i have a question for you
<_speedo> i've hjust installed my first linux distro ( ubuntu)
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , you need to register to send messages on Freenode
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> from memory, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<_speedo> but i don't like gnome
<[-DevinE-] > oky
<[-DevinE-] > !register
<pizux> u dont like gnome?
<_speedo> so i passed to kubuntu
<_speedo> no
<_speedo> i don't like it
<pizux> speedo try another desktop
<_speedo> but kubunt doesn't give to me
<_speedo> the same feeling of strong
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , no you need to type      >>>/msg nickserv help register<<<<< to find out what to di
<pizux>  speedo xfce
<_speedo> so the question is
<DarkChild> what is the font directory? mplayer is saying that the face plate failed...
<ompaul> _speedo, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DarkChild> and that the font path is invalid
<_speedo> does a program(like superkaramba) exist for gnome(as you can see i want go back ubuntu) tomake desktop macoslike?
<_speedo> sorry for my english
<pizux> _speedo, gdesklets
<[-DevinE-] > oky i did it i am registered now
<ompaul> _speedo, you can run any program from kde xfce in gnome as long at it is installed
<_speedo> really
<_speedo> ?
<_speedo> let me understand
<_speedo> you're sayng
<_speedo> that with ubuntu
<_speedo> i can install superkaramba without problems?
<BaSsOn> I think you only need the kde libraries
<BaSsOn> or something like that
<BaSsOn> just though
<_speedo> ok
<_speedo> so
<_speedo> i reinstalled ubuntu
<Madpilot> _speedo: mind the Enter key, thank - but yes, you can run KDE apps in Gnome, and vis verse
<shygoly> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<eauxnguyen> !Evolution
<_speedo> i try to reinstall ubuntu
<ubotu> eauxnguyen: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> wow, lots of typos in that last line - I think I need to get some sleep :P
<_speedo> and then i'll return here
<Mabus06> Madpilot: sleep is for the weak
<_speedo> but are u sure that
<_speedo> with kde libraries
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<bimberi> _speedo: have a look at gdesklets, they're something like superkaramba
<Madpilot> _speedo: I run k3b and a couple of other KDE apps in Gnome all the time - trust me, it does work
<_speedo> ubunt is still stable?
<_speedo> i try to install both kubuntu and ubuntu on my laptop
<__filip_> I have an fat32 partition that i whant to be mounted with ISO-8859-15, what should i add in fstab?
<_speedo> but it doesn't work...it seems hjave video problem with ati radeon video card
<iBalo> _speedo, you might be confused by all the choices you have at hand in Linux... sometimes it is difficult to  make an educated decision what to take, and what to leave out. But trust the ubuntu-devels, that they carefully and wisely choose the defaults. Sometimes it just takes time to understand why...
<__filip_> Can is just write iocharset=ISO-8859-15 ?
<_speedo> iBalo i think you're right
<_speedo> now i'm too ignorant to try to understand
<_speedo> i'll return to ubuntu and i'l follow your tricks
<_speedo> see you later
<w3svc> is there any text-based browser that handles javascript and other functions well?...
<Mabus06> w3svc: I doubt it
<renlore> is there a package that i need to install for all the stdio.h stdlib.h etc etc header files?
<HappyFool> renlore: install build-essential
<renlore> thanks
<w3svc> Mabus06: can u help me perhaps... i need to configure my router throught the web. but can only access my ubuntu through SSH is it possible to obtain gui mode through ssh???
<renlore> perfect :P
<Mabus06> w3svc: configure your router through the web eh?
<Mabus06> Try irc.2600.net :P
<w3svc> Mabus06: hmmm configure the router through the webbrowser...
<hunger> Is there a daap server available for ubuntu?
<MWettendorff> Hi all.. I need some help, and i hope that someone here can help me.. or atleast point me in the right direction.. i have installed Apache/php5/mysql, and now im trying to install OSCommerce, but i get this a "FATAL ERROR: register_globals is disabled in php.ini, please enable it!".. now for the question.. How do i enable that???
<Fredde> Why can't ubuntu find 'sudo apt-get install rar' ?
<Madpilot> Fredde: enable the Universe/Multiverse repos
<Madpilot> !tell Fredde about universe
<Madpilot> MWettendorff: have you searched for "php.ini" and checked the status of the register_globals flag there?
<MWettendorff> Madpilot, hmm.. good idear.. my brain aint working i guess
<Madpilot> MWettendorff: it's in /etc/php4/apache2 on my machine...
<xnull> trying to build my ati drivers after https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<xnull> and when I sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel i got a err.
<xnull> Build of the package fglrx-kernel failed! How do you wish     
<xnull>                                to proceed?
<xupy> ki ha x aki
<iBalo> !tw
<ubotu> iBalo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xiaoyu> is there a multhread download tool
<hatake_kakashi> aget
<MWettendorff> Madpilot, i found it.. but i cant edit in it. and when i try to chance the proberties, it sais that im not the owner
<Madpilot> MWettendorff: "gksudo gedit /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini"
<Fredde> Madpilot: thanks for the help
<Madpilot> in a terminal, without the quotes
<MWettendorff> Madpilot, thanks..
<[fish] > help i need a flashplayer for suse9.2 for the x86_64 system
<[fish] > plz help
<[fish] > the originals macromedia dont support it
<HappyFool> this is an ubuntu channel ;) tried asking in #suse or somewhere similar?
<gusaweb> hello
<gusaweb> I have a question
<gusaweb> how can I report a bug in dapper if I do not know precisely where it comes from?
<Cyor> Is this operating system based on a 'still in testing' debian called SID!?
<Tomcat_> gusaweb: Report it somewhere where you *think* it might come from, then wait for somebody with more experience to notice it and move it.
<hatake_kakashi> Cyor: debian != ubuntu
<batman> anyone know of a command to kill the cd drive? cause mines acting all weird not ejecting the disc etc..
<Madpilot> MWettendorff: you shouldn't be getting that error w/ the line I gave you...
<Cyor> ah get bent hatake_kakashi
<Cyor> Anyone?
<gusaweb> Tomcat_ ok
<hatake_kakashi> Cyor: go ask that in #debian instead :P
<Tomcat_> Cyor: Yes, as far as I know.
<Cyor> Thank you Tomcat_
<Cyor> why base it on something still in testing? isnt that a bit odd
<Madpilot> Cyor: see what hatake_kakashi already said...
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<Cyor> Madpilot, get bent
<kemik> he's trolling
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kemik> kick/ban
<Cyor> debian may not be ubuntu
<Cyor> but its damn well close
<Cyor> to ignore that is stupid
<Madpilot> Cyor: bye
<MWettendorff> Madpilot, well.. that is what i get.. i have even tryed to chance the "php4" to "php5" as that is what i run
* Cyor was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (troll)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jessy> hehe
<Madpilot> MWettendorff: I'm still running php4 here - php5 might well have a different setup
<Madpilot> jessy: yeah, telling an op to "get bent" is a good way to have a long and happy time on IRC... :P
<jessy> :D
<Madpilot> Cyor: you going to be polite, or are we going for a ban here?
<Cyor> I don't like people who immediately assume a n00b and give the usual trash of debian != ubuntu
<Cyor> I'm sick of it! ok?
<Cyor> I know its not debian, but it is close
<Cyor> To ask about ubuntu's origins is a way of getting to understand it
<Madpilot> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Cyor> It is you that has your own head up your ass
<HappyFool> heh
<Madpilot> Cyor: I didn't kick you for your questions about Ubuntu & Debian. You got kicked for being rude. You can be banned for it, too...
<Cyorxamp> Well theres me too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Cyor> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Cyor!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<MWettendorff> Madpilot, well.. i can finde a php.ini in the folder : "/etc/php5/apache2" and in the folder "/etc/php4/apache2" but i cant edit any of them
<Da4w1D> hi all
<Madpilot> MWettendorff: try #php or #apache - I'm not at all an expert...
<MWettendorff> Madpilot, I will.. thanks again, for trying to help
<Madpilot> np
<Sincops> good morning!
<Sincops> i have i little problem, i hope somebody is willing to help
<shygoly> good evening
<shygoly> lol
<Sincops> :)
<LinuxJones> Morining all
<irvin> Sincops: just ask your question in the channel.. if someone is able to help they'll surely answer
<Sincops> gnome will hang after the login screen when ndiswrapper is loaded. i can only start gnome if i modprobe -r ndiswrapper first, and when i'm in gnome i can modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<emergence> when im on my user account in ubuntu, running gedit works fine, but when root, I get "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" "Xlib: No protocol specified"
<Lukelastic> Hello!
<Sincops> hi
* Cyorxamp coughs
<Da4w1D> i have problem with my network card: WL-8305. I dont know why my card for 5 minut using network is disconnect. Sory for my anglish, but i still learning
<LinuxJones> emergence: you mean you can't run sudo gedit or did you enable the root account ?
<bimberi> emergence: from a normal user shell, use 'sudo gedit <file>'
<Lukelastic> I've been checking out the forums for help with my ati rage 128 card but it seems the drivers aren't too good. Does anyone know any different?
<MrBaia> hi
<xiaoyu> how to start 2 X
<Ilokaasu> Da4w1D: i had same problems when i had normal+wireless networks both enabled
<emergence> ok im sorry... "sudo gedit" works great! what I did before was "sudo su" then "gedit", and that gave me the above errors
<emergence> thank you!
<bimberi> emergence: sorry, gksudo ...
<MrBaia> is there an italian channel about ubuntu?
<ubuntuq> question: can i update from 5.10 to dapper flight 4?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell emergence about gksudo
<LinuxJones> MrBaia: #ubuntu-it
<johndarkhorse> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sincops> xiaoyu: why two X servers? you can use multiple desktops
<MrBaia> linuxjones lol :) tnx
<ubuntuq> (or shall i just nuke 5.10 and install dapper flight 4?)
<johndarkhorse> emergence: read what ubotu sent you please, it'll keep you out of trouble
<LinuxJones> MrBaia: :)
<emergence> ahhh.. got it! thanks for telling me about gksudo
<emergence> just did :)
<mitek> helllllllllllo
<ubuntuq> Hey RomanK!
<xiaoyu> Sincops, i just want to know the cmd
<mitek> brengsek
<mitek> jancok
<Sincops> question: gnome hangs after login screen if ndiswrapper is loaded.. how do I solve it?
<Da4w1D> (Ilokaasu): hmmm....maybe use ndiswrapper?
<ubuntuq> sincops: forget about ndiswrapper, it's crap anyway...
<mitek> asu
<mitek> kirek
<Sincops> ubuntuq: i have to use it.. my card won't work with something else
<Lukelastic> Is anyone using drivers for an ati rage 128 card with good results? The default ones are laggy and screen savers crash!
<LinuxJones> Sincops: how may network cards do you have ?
<LinuxJones> err many
<xiaoyu> Sincops, can you tell me
<ubuntuq> ubuntuq: i had endless trouble with ndiswrapper as well... as consequence, i finally bought new wlan hardware...
<ubuntuq> sincops: i had endless trouble with ndiswrapper as well... as consequence, i finally bought new wlan hardware...
<Sincops> LinuxJones: 1  wireless  prism card
<ubuntuq> sincops: ... with every kernel update, you have to reinstall ndiswrapper...
<ubuntuq> clear
<ubuntuq> cls
<Sincops> ubuntuq: aha! ok, thanks, i'll try!
<xiaoyu> is there a multhread download soft with gui
<LinuxJones> Sincops: do you have an ethernet nic or modem on that machine ?
<ubuntuq> sincops: well, buying new hardware isn't probably the solution you're looking for... ;)
<ubuntuq> sincops: is your boot problem caused by ndiswrapper?
<Sincops> ubtunuq: yes because when i modprobe -r ndiswrapper before loading gnome there is no problem.
<Sincops> and i can modprobe -i ndiswrapper in gnome
<Sincops> LinuxJones: I have 1 ethernet card too, but it's not connected
<xiaoyu> is there a multhread download soft with gui
<joergen> hey. is it possible to install manually compiled kernel modules with stock ubuntu kernels?
<LinuxJones> Sincops: run sudo network-admin and make sure your default gateway device is set to your wireless card.
<Sincops> LinuxJones: it is
<Sincops> thats not the problem. my connection is ok.. i'm typing this in ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Sincops: and your wireless networking works ok otherwise ?
<ubuntuq> Isn't Beagle supposed to be a part of Dapper?
<Sincops> LinuxJones: it works ok! the only problem is the gnome hang
<Sincops> caused by ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Dario_vettore> qualche italiano?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Cyor!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<johndarkhorse> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dario_vettore> okciao
<Alexi5> ubuntu ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lucas> hello! i delete my adminrights fior my account! how can i reset it?
<LinuxJones> Sincops: what kind of network card is it ?
<Sincops> LinuxJones: it's a prism. and recognised by prism54 driver BUT it has a irq conflict wich the prism54 drivers can't handle, and ndiswrapper can
<Lukelastic> Does anyone know a good resource on the GUI verus command line debate?
<Alexi5> LinuxJones:wazzup
<Lukelastic> or GUI versus config files
<luciano> hi all :  cau u upgrade from breezy to drapper when i rewrite sources.list ?
<MrBaia> does anyone know how can i scan a range of ip with nmap?
<luciano>  hi all :  cau i upgrade from breezy to drapper when i rewrite sources.list ?
<LinuxJones> Sincops: you have a supported native linux driver but it won't work so you use ndiswrapper correct ?
<LinuxJones> Alexi5: hiya :)
<Sincops> LinuxJones: yes~
<johndarkhorse> MrBaia: use nmapfe
<gnomefreak> luciano: its dapper and yes but i dont recommend it
<Alexi5> ubuntu i ta shit
<MrBaia> tnx john
<MrBaia> :)
<Alexi5> ubuntu is a shit
<HappyFool> ?
<Alexi5> sorry
<HappyFool> tsk tsk
<ubuntuq> gnomefreak: don't you recommend the upgrade or dapper 4 in general?
<luciano> gnomefreak: why not ?
<MrBaia> ubuntu god!!
<Alexi5> i meant to say ubuntu is ta shit
<johndarkhorse> ubuntuq: dapper is not ready for prime time.
<Alexi5> meaning it is the best
<MrBaia> root@ubuntu:/home/sergio# nmapfe
<MrBaia> bash: nmapfe: command not found
<johndarkhorse> Alexi5: yes, thank you. (please watch the language)
<gnomefreak> ubuntuq: i dont recommend dapper to anyone for the fact that its unstable
<Alexi5> sorry
<johndarkhorse> MrBaia: install it or compile it
<gnomefreak> luciano: its unstable
<MrBaia> ok
<MrBaia> tnx i try..
<ubuntuq> johnharkhorse: flight 4 is running more stable than 5.10 on my system... except for hibernation which doesn't work with either version...
<luciano> i had run debian sid unstable before, it's more unstable ? :))
<r0d> REALLY unstable
<Alexi5> it is the first linux to last over a week on my machine without alowing me to go back to windows xp
<johndarkhorse> ubuntuq: but it is still a beta, and can gain show-stopping bugs in the meantime
<gnomefreak> luciano: this is nothing like etch
<LinuxJones> Sincops: ndiswrapper is a last ditch solutions. If you can look in your systems bios for an option to update escd (I think) it will re-assign the irq settings. It's best to use the native drivers if you can.
<MrBaia> root@ubuntu:/home/sergio# sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<MrBaia>  ----> file not found :|
<luciano> gnomefreak: i had run debian sid unstable before, it's more unstable ? :))
<ubuntuq> sincops: ndiswrapper shouldn't be used if there's any other possible solution
<xiaoyu> is there a multhread download soft with gui
<Sincops> ubuntuq: there is no other solution. the prism54 is not working for me, at least not with my knowledge
<gnomefreak> luciano: dapper is not in beta yet luciano the problems you will find on dapper should not relate to the problems on etch
<MrBaia> john!
<MrBaia> nmpafe
<MrBaia> not found!
<gnomefreak> luciano: use it if you want but remember i dont recommend it
<DarkChild> i need help with mplayer and totem
<johndarkhorse> MrBaia: visit the nmap home page and grab the source and build it
<luciano> gnomefreak: ok, what are the main problems there now ?
<MrBaia> ok john tnx
<jdmpike> gnomefreak, can you help me with my /etc/fstab?
<johndarkhorse> MrBaia: you benefit from this, cuz nmap 4.0 is there now
<HappyFool> hmm, i see nmapfe in universe
<johndarkhorse> MrBaia: you are running universe and multiverse repos, yes?
<lillpelle> !tell me about firefox1.5
<luciano> and why mc isn't in official repository (main,restricted and universe too) ???
<iBalo> that won't work :-)
<gnomefreak> luciano: the biggest issue with dapper has been and is depends problems for the most part it runs ok depending on what apps you use. and unstable means that it can break at any time without warning. that is the reaason i dont recommend it
<HappyFool> mc is in universe
<HappyFool> assuming you mean midnight commander
<jdmpike> are there mount improvements in Dapper - I am not a fan of the automount in breezy
<luciano> gnomefreak: oh yes i understand the term of unstable, but i thought there u have any bigger problems ...
<spacey> whats the big advantage of nmap 4?
<luciano> why isn't mc in repositories ???
<gnomefreak> luciano: as of this minute not really but can chage over night
<spacey> it is in universe
<gnomefreak> luciano: its in universe
<kiran> hi, how can i install w32codecs on amd_64? :s because at the moment, i 'm not able to play wmv files
<luciano> apt-get update (with universe in sources.list) and none mc
<spacey> kiran: you can in a 32bit chroot
<gnomefreak> luciano: paste your sources.list file on pastebin please
<spacey> since the codecs are 32bit
<spacey> they don't work on 64bit environment
<jdmpike> have I been silenced?
<gnomefreak> luciano: update wont install anything
<spacey> jdmpike: i think not
<luciano> ehm i know how i should work with apt-get i'm not noob :-))
<kiran> spacey, what's a chroot? i'am kinda new to ubuntu
<spacey> don't know about improvements
<jdmpike> whew!
<Jonneh> hi, I'm having a bit of a problem with my wireless connection on ubuntu. Sometimes when I start up it dosn't connect to the network, and won't untill I restart the computer.
<luciano> apt-cache search mc|grep ^mc|wc -l
<luciano> 0
<spacey> kiran: hard to explain in one line
<gnomefreak> luciano: you have universe enabled not backports right?
<HappyFool> luciano: 11 here
<iBalo> Does anyone know if it's possible in Gnome to define anti-aliasing of fonts only for big ones (>15 pt). I know that's possible in KDE, but the gnome fontselector is a bit archaic
<spacey> kiran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/32bit_and_64bit
<jdmpike> can anyone help me get my usb drive to mount with the correct permissions so that users can write to it?
<HappyFool> luciano: alternatively, search on packages.ubuntu.com
<luciano> gnomefreak: sorry sorry sorry i have enabled the breezy-security universe :-D
<johndarkhorse> luciano: enable multiverse while you're at it
<kiran> tnx spacey
<Boglizk> I need some help, i cant create pages on my apacheserver as "Filesystem" is read-only :|
<spacey> jdmpike: you probably have to make an entry in fstab
<luciano> ok mc installed :-D
<jdmpike> spacey - I have an entry in fstab - /dev/sda1       /media/usbdisk  vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<RomanK> Hi all! anyone of you using wifi-radar?
<spacey> jdmpike: and does it work?
<jdmpike> spacey: but it mounts as 'root' and 'root' is the owner, with perms set to 775, so I can't write to it
<RomanK> it works almost completely: it configures the card completely correctly (iwconfig), but then it hangs forever and fails to assign the card an ip-address
<Boglizk> i'm able to write to my fat32 partition
<spacey> jdmpike: that doesn't happen here
<jdmpike> spacey, I have tried to 'sudo chgrp -R users /media/usbdisk' but I can't do that because I am not the owner...
<spacey> but you can force it with certain uid with option uid=1000
<spacey> in fstab
<jdmpike> spacey, ok, I will give that a go
<Boglizk> i cant write to my filesystem, i tried to change the perms by logging in with root, didin't work
<luciano> how can i run vlc with gnome gui ?
<johndarkhorse> luciano: alt-f2 > vlc
<Boglizk> i can run VLC, just looks aweful ^^
<spacey> jdmpike: but as far as i know you don't need an entry at all, and the whole system will automagicly mount it. correctly. at least i never had no right problems with usb sticks.
<johndarkhorse> luciano: you'll need to recompile it with gtk2
<luciano> johndarkhorse: but it's wxvlc, it doesn't have gtk ?
<johndarkhorse> luciano: i don't use it personally, so was just suggesting
<Boglizk> How do i change the perms on Filesystem ?
<Sincops> question: if i try to activate my prism54 based wlan card i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Sincops> ". what's wrong?
<spacey> luciano: in breezy its really ugly yes. they had to use a versioin without the gtk2 because of some breakage just before freeze
<spacey> in dapper its back to normal though
<luciano> oki i'll wait for a dapper :-))
<luciano> or maybe upgrade :-)
<xiaoyu> "the audio device is busy. is another application using it ",what shall i do
<spacey> if you want to test a bit, and report bugs on stuff that doesn't work :)
<spacey> its quite stable
<luciano> when u upgrade to dapper : u leave the security repositories from breezy in sources.list?
<spacey> no
<luciano> ok
<spacey> check the upgrade guide
<spacey> i'm sure it is in the wiki
<luciano> ok
<Sincops> ". what's wrong?
<Sincops> question: if i try to activate my prism54 based wlan card i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<jdmpike> spacey, this is the new line in /etc/fstab - /dev/sdc1       /media/usbdisk  vfat iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,umask=000 0 0
<jdmpike>  it still doesn't mount with a user owner, should I take the umask off?
<spacey> ofcourse you might not want to do it if you have really little experience
<xnull> does ubuntu got ethercap ?
<spacey> maybe try the option "user"
<spacey> i see that in my fstab
<spacey> in cdrom
<spacey> line
<luciano> i see hoary -> breezy upgrade on wiki but not -> dapper
<spacey> jdmpike: i don't think the umask matters.
<gnomefreak> luciano: you wont see dappers until dapper is released
<Sincops> hi?
<mahangu> is there anyway to create symlinks for commands? for example 'e' -> 'exit'
<luciano> spacey: do you hear gnomefreak ? :) bad hint ;-)
<HappyFool> mahangu: in bash?
<bad_iNFO> YO
<mahangu> HappyFool, yes
<johnf> hi
<johndarkhorse> mahangu: yes, they're called "alias"
<bad_iNFO> anyone know any cool apps that do stuff like gdesklets?
<johndarkhorse> bad_iNFO: adesklets, and superkaramba
<spacey> luciano: well just see it as if you don't know how to upgrade. don't do it. you better wait for the release;p
<bad_iNFO> thanks dude
<jdmpike> spacey, can you show me the line with 'user' in it for your /etc/fstab?
<mahangu> johndarkhorse, man alias?
<HappyFool> mahangu: even as johndarkhorse, may his mane be combed, has said ;)
<spacey>  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<luciano> spacey: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade :-))
<HappyFool> try 'help alias'
<mahangu> thanks nalioth
<gnomefreak> luciano: nope
<luciano> spacey: with dapper sources list
<gnomefreak> nice try tho
<johnf> i have just downloaded a program of synaptic any ideas on how to find where it was installed to?
<spacey> luciano: your a talent ;)
<gnomefreak> upgrade wont do anything
<Sincops> i have a problem with activating my prism54 card
<luciano> apt-get dist-upgrade
<luciano> ...
<luciano> i think
<spacey> yup
<Sincops> i can only use it with ndiswrapper. but i'd like to use the native prism54 drivers
<bad_iNFO> do you just launch desklets by alt+F2?
<ELpH95o> hello folks
<bad_iNFO> adesklets*
<_jason> johnf: what is it?
<Sincops> when i try to activate the card using prism54 drivers is says: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<ELpH95o> anyone here able to compile mplayer with the gui?
<Sincops> what does that mean?
<HappyFool> johnf: in synaptic, right click on the package, choose properties and then 'Installed files'
<_jason> ELpH95o: yes
<johnf> ok thanks
<ELpH95o> _jason, :i've ben able to compile it but without the gui though
<_jason> ELpH95o: what happens when you try with the gui?
<jdmpike> spacey, that still doesn't do it...
<jdmpike> spacey, I don't know why I can't get this
<ELpH95o> _jason, :i dont know the command line for the gui part
<ELpH95o> i tried gmplayer what it mentions if i want the gui
<_jason> ELpH95o: look at ./configure --help
<Boglizk> how do i change the permissions of "Filesystem" ?
<Sincops> do you copy me?
<spacey> jdmpike: like i said, usb stick always work here, without a line is fstab.
<ELpH95o> <-- prefers compiling things from tarballs since it's cleaner
<johndarkhorse> Boglizk: you don't.
<spacey> s/is/in
<jdmpike> spacey, this is a usb hd
<spacey> jdmpike: same for usb hd
<Boglizk> johndarkhorse, i cant write to my apachefolder :|
<jdmpike> spacey, what do you think I could have messed up?
<spacey> just plug in and *ploep* it works here
<GTX> morning _jason
<johndarkhorse> Boglizk: changine system permissions is not a good idea, unless you know what you are doing.
<_jason> GTX: morning
<spacey> jdmpike: not much clue
<kiran> spacey, i just did apt-get install ia32-libs* , but if i try to dpkg my .deb file, i still get the error of my amd_64
<GTX> _jason, do you sleep?
<_jason> GTX: I just woke up
<ELpH95o> <-- not really a newbie to linux it's just it's been so long since i've used it..lots of changes to the kernel
<spacey> kiran: yeah like i saidyou need 32bit chroot
<GTX> _jason, :p What's on you list today! ? Help more people in ubuntu? :P
<Boglizk> johndarkhorse: Can i change the perms of the 'www' folder in /var/ ?
<spacey> and run a 32bit mediaplayer in that, and have the 32bit codecs in there
<_jason> GTX: for a little bit
<GTX> hehe _jason, I'll help to :)
<_jason> GTX: cool
<we2by> helo
<GTX> _jason, Dont install the new dapper! hehe
<we2by> Ubuntu restarted by itself.. what's wrong?
<GTX> _jason, not from update anyway. :P
<Boglizk> we2by: multiple times or just once?
<spacey> jdmpike: let me plug in my usb hd
<gnomefreak> oh btw when using xubuntu in dapper the extras most of them stipp have depneds problems
<we2by> this is the second time it happened
<_vincent> Hi, I can not get xvideo working. So, no fullscreen with mplayer. What should I look for to solve this ?
<Boglizk> what programs where u running?
<we2by> gnome torrent and firefox and wxmusik
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: yes, dapper is in development
<we2by> gnome with composite
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse: i know i was just letting people know
<ELpH95o> btw Ubuntu isn't too dodgy of a distro (coming from slackware land)
<ELpH95o> <-- used to freebsd
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse: has dapper even reached unstable yet? or are we still in testing?
<Mabus06> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: there is not unstable or testing, just beta releases.
<Mabus06> How do I fix this, exactly? When I installed mozilla-mplayer, I believe it was, it uninstalled gstreamer.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh ok and beta is looking at towards end of march still?
<spacey> jdmpike: just tested it on my breezy box, and works perfectly. its mounts the usb hd with the uid of the currently logged in (on X) user
<djp> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: i believe they'll release the RC starting at the end of march
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<ELpH95o> is it possible to play wmv files with xine?
<ELpH95o> I just don't know where to copy the codecs to
* gnomefreak will not recommend dapper until atleast than :)
<_jason> ELpH95o: yes, for wmv9 I believe you need w32codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell ELpH95o about w32codecs
<xiaoyu> is  there a rm2mp3 software
<johndarkhorse> ELpH95o: use that file, and don't worry where the codecs go
<jdmpike> spacey, mine doesn't do that - If I just plug it in, dmesg just writes that something new is there
<ELpH95o> thanks jason
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<fotis> i have a problem with my dvd drives
<Mabus06> what is the gstreamer package name
<fotis> they stopped mounting anything
<speedo_> hi guys
<speedo_> i'm back
<fotis> i can't read any cd
<spacey> jdmpike: don't know. maybe file a support ticket in launchpad?
<speedo_> can i install a osxlike bar on my gnome
<speedo_> ?
<colm_away> speedo, look into gdesklets
<ubuntu> hi all
<jdmpike> speedo_: desklets
<ubuntu> nice things
<fotis> somebody help me?
<fotis> plz
<colm> !gdesklets
<ubotu> it has been said that gdesklets is gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<we2by> "FireFox is ugly compared to beautiful IE7"  :D
<gnomefreak> ok i feel stupid how did you do that :(
<we2by> lmao
<Mabus06> how do I install gstreamer? Anyone?
<speedo_> ok tnx let me try
<Mabus06> I have no audio whatsoever, I need gstreamer
<fotis> my dvd drives they won't mount anything. ANybody help?
<_jason> !gdesklets =~ s/gDeslets/gDesklets/
<ubotu> OK, _jason
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: what gsreamer are you wanting? i dont think there is a gstreamer
<Mabus06> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<gnomefreak> its gonna be gstreamer-mad or whatever
<Mabus06> Gnomefreak ^^
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: is you card configured?
<Mabus06> I have an onboard sound card.
<Mabus06> No, but I never had to do anything before.
<Mabus06> And I get a similar error if I go to multimedia systems selector.
<fotis> when i insert a cd in my drive it does not mount it. Any ideas?
<chmod775> !javadebs
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: it never gives you a package name other than gstreamer?
<djp> which program is better for designing graphics, such as simple logos and web art? would inkscape be better for the job than te gimp or vice versa?
<thegladiator> Gopi ?
<ELpH95o> I got a error code while installing the w32codecs
<_jason> djp: if you want to do vector graphics, then use inkscape, I'm no expert though
<gnomefreak> djp: i would try both see what one you like better
<_jason> ELpH95o: what error?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: when I installed something like mozilla-mplayer or w32codecs, something from the restrictedformats page, it uninstalled gstreamer.
<fotis> when i insert a cd in my drive and try to mount it, it says mount: no medium found. Any help? plz
<bad_iNFO> any other package managers besides synaptic?
<_jason> Mabus06: are you sure it wasn't totem-xine that removed totem-gstreamer?  Because that's all that ever happened to me
<Mabus06> Yeah, maybe totem-xine
<_jason> bad_iNFO: aptitude, apt-get
<Mabus06> but still, how come it doesn't work for me? It always worked out of the box before
<ELpH95o> ohokay i fixed it
<luciano> upgraaading :)))
<ELpH95o> sorry for acting lame
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: upgrade to dapper recently?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> oh
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: tried kde but am using gnome
<ELpH95o> thanks _jason for the help..saved me alot of time
<Mabus06> but it was acting up before then, anyway, so disregard that I suppose
<_jason> ELpH95o: np
<gopi> hello
<gopi> hello thegladiator
<bad_iNFO> anyone know how to get adesklets to work?
<thegladiator> gopi, hllo sir] 
<definity> can any one tell me why all my programs keep locking up whe i open them?
<thegladiator> gopi, so you want to install java ?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: see i never got my onboard sc to work but i had extra soundblaster card that i installed and using that
<djp> _jason, gnomefreak... thanks
<gopi> yes !
<thegladiator> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ELpH95o> for some reason the mplayer that is in the multiverse section is broken..
<_jason> ELpH95o: expand on ``broken''
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: uh... perhaps I've been awake too long.. I do have a sound card
<bad_iNFO> how do i launch adesklets?
<thegladiator> gopi, just  go to that link ubotu said ....
<thegladiator> saw it ?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: using soundblaster, and it always worked out of the box for me before
<gopi> !java is the command ?
<ubotu> ...but java is already something else...
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: you have 2 soundcards installed?
<chmod775> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, gdesklets ?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: there is an onboard sound on my motherboard but I dont know about installed
<thegladiator> gopi, ! makes the ubotu pick up the rest of the script and act upon it
<gnomefreak> can you people please learn the /msg ubotu command
<ELpH95o> it says it depends on mplayer but it's unable to bei nstalled for some reason
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: is that the only carrd in your pc atm?
<gopi> !java install
<ubotu> gopi: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: no, a wifi card
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO,  acessories -> gdesklets
<gopi> !java
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell gopi about msg the bot
<gnomefreak> WiFi is not sound :(
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thegladiator> gopi, didnt you see the link ubotu said before ?
<gopi> yes
<thegladiator> i alread did that for you gopi btw :)
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: You said is that the only card in your pc. I realise wifi is not sound, but it is in my computer. :P
<gopi> ok
<ioslipstream> was playin' around with xgl and compiz, then deleted the custom gdm file to go back to the normal desktop on reboot.  now when i log into gnome, metacity doesn't load, and all the programs i had open 3 sessions ago(when using compiz) are opening, even though session save isn't on... have to manually start metacity on log in... any ideas?
<thegladiator> gopi, one second dude
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: how many sound cards are installed atm?
<thegladiator> gopi, there is a small work before you doo all that
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: one card... and there is a sound plugin on my motherboard like pretty much all motherboards...
<gopi> yes?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ELpH95o about multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell ELpH95o about mplayer
<definity> my sound card is playing up no sound is coming out of it any ideas?
<thegladiator> gopi, u have to make ur repistory open to multiverse and universe :)
<thegladiator> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LinuxJones> This bot stuff is getting out of hand !!
<gopi> oh yes
<thegladiator> gopi, in that page ubotu send  do you see " before you start "
<Mabus06> People really need to learn how to /msg
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: im not reall sure with onboard cards (most to me suck) but i havent tried the newer ones i would try to find the gstreamer package in synaptic
<thegladiator> gopi, its there in that page also
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: as I said, I'm not trying to use the onboard. I am trying to use my soundblaster live... I just can't exactly unplug my motherboard sound.
<thegladiator> get in there and get into doubt , ask away
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: than you have 2 soundcards instlal
<gnomefreak> installed*
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: go into your bios and turn off the onboard card
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: I guess, but I have fresh installed ubuntu a ton of times and it always worked
<thegladiator> gopi,  just askhere if you have any doubt , i will have to go in few minutes
<definity> ia there a player for linux tht can play .RAM and .RM files?
<thegladiator> definity, real player
<thegladiator> !real
<ubotu> thegladiator: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell definity about realplayer
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell definity about restricted
<thegladiator> there u go gnomefreak is spot on
<tiglionabbit|idl> how do I fix a gpg error?
<gnomefreak> tiglionabbit|idl: from an unoffical repo?
<tiglionabbit> from archive.ubuntu.com
<definity> i went on synaptic and couldnt find real player
<gnomefreak> definity: read your pms
<thegladiator> definity, follow that link please
<thegladiator> gopi, are u there ?
<tiglionabbit> I have a bad sig from archive.ubuntu.com.  How do I fix that?
<gnomefreak> tiglionabbit: first try sudo apt-get update
<tiglionabbit> I did
<tiglionabbit> that's what told me I had a badsig
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tiglionabbit about Seveas
<gnomefreak> tiglionabbit: what ubotu sent you should have the keys of archive ubuntu and should explain how to fix
* gnomefreak brb
<definity> thanks
<_jason> definity: mplayer with w32codecs should play most real media as well
<ELpH95o> I'm getting this working
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<speyer> need a good gui firewall based iptables " except firestarter "
<gopi> ok
<definity> i just downloaded avifile-player and for some reasib itwont let me turn the sound up
<gopi> yes
<gopi> thanks
<speyer> !javadebs
<ELpH95o> brb, thanks for the help folks
<thegladiator> gopi, its working ?
<bruho> hey i need help! why is it everytime i play flash movies i cant hear the sound???????????????
<ELpH95o> I'll read the HOWTOS more when I wake up today
<gopi> still doing that Multiverse stuff....
<thegladiator> alright , u have to deit a file nah ?
<gopi> deit ?
<thegladiator> if you have ny doubt , this iw ahst you can do , that source.list file , you can just paste it at
<thegladiator> edit*
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<bruho> guys, i need help.. how will i configure my flash... because everytime i play flash movies, i can't hear the sounds......
<gopi> source.list file ?
<thegladiator> gopi, u saw that file ? source.list ? you have to deit that file to get multiverse and universe
<gopi> what file u mean ?
<_jason> bruho: do you use esd? (check in system > preferences > Multimedia system selector)
<gopi> is it a file ?
<bruho> _jason, yup i use esd....
<thegladiator> gopi, synaptic uses a file called source.list which is what tells it where to connect to
<thegladiator> u can deit and add multiverse and universe into it
<thegladiator> edit*
<bruho> _jason, what now? i think i use esd....
<thegladiator> gopi,  sorry :)
<thegladiator> gopi, just follow that website
<gopi> ok
<thegladiator> gopi, i was explaning how to do it from command line
<_jason> ubotu: tell bruho about flashesd
<ubuntu> how do you become superuser
<thegladiator> gopi, u can do it that way also
<lopzided> how do i search for wireless connections in ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about sudo
<ubuntu> sorry just learning
<speyer> !burner
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<thegladiator> ubuntu, plesae use a better nick thanks . just advice
<speyer> !burning
<ubotu> speyer: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chmod775> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> bruho: macromedia hard-coded file locations into the plugin (dumb)... and of course the problem is these files aren't necessarily named the same in ubuntu...
<speyer> what would be the best choise for a burner ? like k3b in kde ? what would be for gnome ?
<johndarkhorse> speyer: i use k3b exclusively
<lopzided> can someone tell me how to view available wireless networks to connect to?
<_jason> speyer: you can use k3b, or gnomebaker.  But k3b is better
<Bandit101> whats wrong with his nick??
<thegladiator> gopi, r u there ?
<speyer> johndarkhorse well installing k3b under gnome , it will aotum. install a clouple of kde packages isnt it ?
<thegladiator> k3b is not for KDE alone
<speyer> thats what im saying
<speyer> :))
<blekos> i've installed it on gnome runs great
<johndarkhorse> it will install the minimum necessary, speyer
<thegladiator> Bandit101, its very nice :) thats what is bothering me
<blekos> do u know how to install spam prog for kontact?
<definity> how can i speed up linux?
<thegladiator> blekos, ?
<speyer> johndarkhorse it will install  k3b k3blibs kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-data libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libflac++5c2 libtag1c2
<ubuntu> thanks I'll try that bye
<speyer> johndarkhorse and i dont what that stuff
<thegladiator> definity, speed up  ? meaning boot ?
<thegladiator> definity, u can try init ng to speed up boot
<thegladiator> but other than linux is fast
<johndarkhorse> speyer: i find it the best cd burning software for linux
<thegladiator> why speed up further ? maybe its your ram ?
<blekos> if u run the anti-spam wizard in kontact, says i dont have installed any anti spam progs
<whyami> is there a /dev/<something> for the keyboard?
<definity> nope, my linux is just going really slow  and evrey tinme i go to play a movie totem lockes up
<_jason> speyer: just use gnomebaker then and see if it does what you need it to.  If you find it's lacking, then install k3b
<speyer> johndarkhorse yeah , me too but im not using kde anymore
<blekos> to b exatct , no spam tools
<bigfoot1> how is everyone+
<speyer> _jason well can this gnomebaker burn all the files as k3b ?
<Bandit101> definity have you enabled the dma on your disks
<spikebike> is there a way to apt-get, compile from source, or some other way of getting a 32bit mplayer for a 64 bit amd64/ubuntu system?
<blekos> http://initng.thinktux.net/index.php/Documentation_how_to_install
<thegladiator> speyer, mean while nautilus has defAult cd burning utility which is not bad either , not as usr friend as k3b . just plain "staright onto work" sorta thingy
<blekos> to speed up ur linux, but havent tested
<lopzided> can someone tell me how to view available wireless networks to connect to?
<spikebike> with the goal being to use the win32 codecs
<thegladiator> I tride initng but not working :(
<definity> lopzided: iwlist scanning
<thegladiator> gopi, hi
<johndarkhorse> speyer: gnomebaker and graveman are poor attempts at the functionality of k3b
<juanse> hello
<speyer> johndarkhorse i see
<speyer> thanks all
<whyami> lopzided: system -> administration -> networking, then choose your wireless and see what is listed.
<lopzided> ok :)
<johndarkhorse> lopzided: alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin     there will be a pulldown for network name, you may look there
<bad_iNFO> i'm looking for apps similar to gdesklets
<bad_iNFO> someone help me out?
<daurnimator> startkeylogger
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, whats the pob with gdesklets
<Mabus06> How come my system hangs when trying to load the desktop after logging in? I recently installed kubuntu-desktop but didn't like it, so I am choosing to use a gnome session, instead. But it doesn't work as fast as it did before.
<lopzided> ok :)
<daurnimator> :(
<spikebike> does anyone have a win32 capable mplayer on an amd64 ubuntu system?
<anca_> hi all !
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, thats as far as it gets in gnome I feel  , KDE you have karamba
<bad_iNFO> nothing i just think it's cool, and want more lol
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, didnt like gdesklets ?
<thegladiator> lol
<thegladiator> k
<bad_iNFO> i do like it
<johndarkhorse> bad_iNFO: we've answered your question. the info hasnt changed.
<blekos> there is the mplayer :)
<bad_iNFO> thanks alot for helping me
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, did you get it into the boot up also ?
<blekos> or vlc for firexof
<bad_iNFO> no i didn't
<bad_iNFO> how do i do that?
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, you might have to add it to your sessions
<bad_iNFO> k
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, preferences  -> session - startup programs - add the gdesklet command here
<bad_iNFO> ahhh ok got it
<bad_iNFO> that was easy lol
<thegladiator> bad_iNFO, otherwise it might not load during boot up , I had the problmo
<bad_iNFO> any good places for themes?
<speedo_> is there anyone that can help me to find a mac osx like bar for my gnome
<blekos> www.gnome-look.org
<thegladiator> www.gnome-look.org
<bad_iNFO> okie's thanks
<strat50s> hi
<we2by> how do I install codecs for totem to play mp3 and avi etc?
<thegladiator> art.gnome.org also I guess
<blekos> speedo
<bad_iNFO> i'm gunna go look i'll be right
<bad_iNFO> back
<thegladiator> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell we2by about mp3
<speedo_> on gnome-look
<blekos> if u run gdesklets
<speedo_> i 've just tried
<blekos> and go the bars menu there is one mac like bar
<speedo_> but i didn't find
<blekos> the think is they dont have an always on top
<bad_iNFO> i thought gedesklets does have an always on top
<blekos> go the desklet site
<thegladiator> gopi, hiiii ??
<balrog-kun> hi, after the last update gnome fails to start (any gtk based programs actually) without any specific error message, on my brother's system. what's wrong with it?
<blekos> and i think is in the navigation just install it (drag and drop)
<strat50s> I have 2 SATA 80 GB Hard Disks and I have setup RAID0 using motherboard application. Now I want to install ubuntu on it, but it doesn't recognise RAID device
<strat50s> how can I install Ubuntu over hardware RAID 0?
<bad_iNFO> what's dapper drake?
<gopi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thegladiator> its the next version of ubuntu
<thegladiator> gopi, hey
<speedo_> blekos
<thegladiator> gopi, how is it going ?
<gopi> yes
<bad_iNFO> ahhh
<speedo_>  i went
<thegladiator> gopi,  i am going now ask here if you need help
<gopi> i changed Universe to Multiverse !
<bad_iNFO> how do i know if i'm using the debvolpment verion or supported?
<speedo_> but i've found only clocks and calendars
<gopi> now i need to install ja va
<bad_iNFO> "offical release"
<thegladiator> gopi, i am not sure what u did lol ....ask ppl out here ..they will help i
<bad_iNFO> lol i'm starting to wonder why anyone runs windows
<_jason> ubotu: tell gopi about easysource
<bad_iNFO> linux is much cooler
<bad_iNFO> and alot more fun
<_jason> gopi: make yourself a nice new /etc/apt/sources.list on that page and replace your current one
<thegladiator> gopi, please follow what _jason says
<javiolo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thegladiator> gopi, he is the one who helped me setup the same
<bad_iNFO> ohh ok i'm using breezy
<bad_iNFO> whatever that means
<javiolo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<we2by> how do u enable multiverse repositories ?
<lopzided> i went to network settings and tried to set it up, but i'm still only getting one wireless connection in my connection icon, and it's called 'lo'....but i'm not seeing my wireless connection :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell we2by about multiverse
<Solilo> Open up /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the multiverse and universe lines by removing the pound signs.
<Solilo> Save, then 'apt-get update' and viola.
<_jason> viola :P
<we2by> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<javiolo> !tell we2by about repos
<we2by> but 5.10 is breeze, right?
<gopi> hi _jason
<_jason> we2by: are you using hoary?
<Solilo> Yes, 5.10 is Breezy Badger.
<we2by> then I should use anotheer one
<_jason> ubotu: tell we2by about easysource
<_jason> we2by: the easiest way is to just make yourself a new one using that page and replace your current one
<speyer> from where do i get Cedega full version ?
<Solilo> we2by: I wouldn't recommend using 6.04 just yet, 5.10 is quite a bit more stable for the time being.
<Solilo> speedo: From TransGaming, of course; commercial product, can not be redistributed elsewhere. :P
<bad_iNFO> any other package managers besides synaptic?
<we2by> I don't see multiverse on that easy source thingy
<philip> where can i get cedega for free?
<_jason> gopi: hi, everything going ok?
<johndarkhorse> we2by: mirrormax is no longer valid
<johndarkhorse> we2by: it has been discontinued
<gnomefreak> we2by: its in the second section
<Solilo> You would have to compile your own from CVS, see the forums for a tutorial.
<lopzided> how can i tell if my wireless card is plugged into eth0 or eth1?
<gnomefreak> philip: you cant
<philip> thanks freak
<gnomefreak> philip: maybe a trial for 15 days or so but other wise its 15
<gnomefreak> dollars
<philip> great info m8
<Solilo> bad_iNFO: Adept, KPackage, and aptitude (text-only).
<we2by> I just found it. updating
<gopi> Finally, install created package using dpkg:
<gopi>   sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<gopi> {i} Note: in above example, i386 might have to be i586.
<gopi> what is mine ?
<chmod775> gopi, hi
<chmod775> are u trying to install jre
<gopi> I am using AMD64 Athlon
<gopi> yes !
<chmod775> I was doing it this morning
<gnomefreak> gopi: 686 i think
<chmod775> hang gopi I am a indian
<chmod775> are u from india
<_jason> is thre java for 64bit?
<gopi> i see vhmod775 great !
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: there is only one java deb. it's labelled 586, iirc
<gopi> chmod775*
<gnomefreak> _jason: not sure maybe on their site
<chmod775> hang on I just blogged it
<chmod775> http://ashishr.net/drupal/node/61
<chmod775> I was almost struggling to install it
<gopi> so i can install that suns java for my Athlon64 right ?
<chmod775> I guess so
<bad_iNFO> KDE or Gnome
<Solilo> It will not be optimized specifically for your chipset, but you should be able to.
<chmod775> just follow the steps
<_jason> gopi: the bottom of the wiki page explains what to do for 64bit
<johndarkhorse> gopi: you'll need to select the proper pkg for your architexture
<bad_iNFO> KDE betteR?
<chmod775> k
<_jason> chmod775: I'm not sure that that works on 64bit, do you know?
<Engla> Q: How valuable are LiveCD dapper tests? I don't want to install dapper, but I'd like to see how the current LiveCD handles compatibility right now... can I file bugs based on livecd experience (fr.ex with suspend and sound and so), or is the livecd environment too different?
<chmod775> _jason, Never tried it
<johndarkhorse> there are java debs for all the arches see !javadeb
<Mabus06> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Solilo> Engla: Valuable for feedback or valuable for personal use?
<gnomefreak> Engla: i would try it with live first yes you can file bugs
<we2by> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Engla> Solilo: valuable in the way that the bugs might be fixed before the release
<mwl> Hi, I'm trying to install compiz, but it can't be found on the repository. Which repositories to you recommend?
<gnomefreak> we2by: close one of your apt sessions
<johndarkhorse> we2by: close all running apt or dpkg sessions
<chmod775> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gopi> ok so better i will install Blackdown version of Java
<_jason> we2by: and use sudo
<gopi> ok ??
<Engla> The catastrophe would be if any of your hardware stops being compatible if you upgrade to dapper, right
<Solilo> Very much so, it seems more people go for the traditional installation disc images and the LiveCD hasn't been tested quite as much.
<Engla> so everyone should really try beforehand
<we2by> maybe it is usefull if there is a support ccenter application. you type in a keyword and it search for answer
<gopi>  ok so better i will install Blackdown version of Java ..... ok?
<_jason> we2by: wiki.ubuntu.com
<_jason> gopi: yep
<Solilo> gopi: Sounds racist but shoot for the stars my friend, shoot for 'em!
<Engla> we2by: in dapper, there will be a much better search function in yelp (the help reader)
<gopi> ok :)
<we2by> no, but allowing it to search using a db on the internet and allow users to add answer to questions, it owuld be much better
<ersame> Buenas
<Engla> we2by: well the wiki could use more traffic and edits
<timofonic> ersame: English only
<_jason> we2by: sounds like a wiki :)
<mwl> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gopi> my distro is Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) ??
<ersame> aich sorry
<we2by> yea, yea, but then in a desktop application
<lopzided> how do i find out if my wireless card is eth0 or eth1?
<gopi> how to check plz ?
<xiaoyu> can't open audio device .is other application using it
<we2by> no need to open a browser and load extra images etc etc
<_jason> we2by: true, maybe you can speak to the doc team about that
<gnomefreak> gopi: what output do you get from command uname -r
<gopi> 1 sec gnome
<xiaoyu> "can't open audio device .is other application using it" what shall i do
<djs_2_6> Hey all
<we2by> xiaoyu, what application?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<gopi> gnome: 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<gnomefreak> gopi: your distro is ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger
<gopi> how do u say gnome ??
<djs_2_6> I am running a dual head nvidia card with 2 monitors, and I would like to make it where if I maximize a window, it does not span both monitors.  Is this possible?
<SirKillalot> do you know a volume manager with osd?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12 is the breezy kernel
<gopi> ah okay !!
<SirKillalot> I want a osd showing my system volume when I change it
<SirKillalot> :)
<lopzided> how do i find out if my wireless card is eth0 or eth1?
<gnomefreak> gopi: there is also a command that will show you in type what your distro is but i dont remember that way :(
<xiaoyu> we2by, if a open beep-media-player ,totem can not work
<Engla> would it be evil to add the release name so it shows up with "uname -a"?
<gnomefreak> ifconfig should show you lopzided
<we2by> xiaoyu, did you configure it to use esd??
<xiaoyu> we2by, no
<gnomefreak> Engla: if there is a way i dont know about it other than writing a script
<lopzided> thank you gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> lopzided: yw
<we2by> try that first
<Solilo> gnomefreak: The best I can think of is 'uname -a' but that will only list the kernel version which he could go by.
<xiaoyu> we2by, how?
<we2by> I dunno, look at edit -> preference
<gnomefreak> _jason:  gave me a command at one time for version but i cant remember it :(
<Mabus06> How do I uninstall everything that was installed with kubuntu-desktop?
<we2by> or settings, somthing similar
<_jason> gnomefreak: lsb_release -a?
<GTX> Mabus06, You cant you have to reomve them all manualy
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop than go into synaptic see what was left behind
<gnomefreak> _jason: yeah that one ty
<_samoura_> how do i move that psotnic to home folder  by konsole how
<GTX> Mabus06, You have to delete all the crappy k problems manualy :(
<_samoura_> how do i move that psotnic to home folder  by konsole how
<SirKillalot> do you know a volume manager with OSD?
<bonifre> hi ppl
<Mabus06> Well how do I delete just the KDE part, then?
<_samoura_> hello please how do i move a fail to a home folder
<_samoura_> hello please how do i move a fail to a home folder
<bonifre> i need help witn xchat-gnome
<Alexi5> ubuntu emporartor of linux
<_samoura_> hello please how do i move a fail to a home folder
<GTX> Mabus06, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Mabus06> I want it to go to GNOME by default when it starts up, installing kubuntu-desktop made my boot-time like multiply tenfold
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: sudo apt-get remove --purge kde  or kde-base
<_samoura_> hello please how do i move a fail to a home folder
<Mabus06> GTX: I did
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: thanks
<_samoura_> how do i move that psotnic to home folder  by konsole how
<GTX> _samoura_, mv folder newdir
<Solilo> GTX: That would only remove the meta-package that installed Kubuntu.
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: that can be changed
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell _samoura_ about cli
<gnomefreak> without uninstalling it
<GTX> Solilo, I know..
<crouchingMonkey> what is the command to stop a script from running ? (i want to stop the diskmounter script)
<we2by> let's try to play a mp3 with totem :)
<Solilo> Ctrl+C
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: it said neither package was installed
<bonifre> i am recieving (remote host closed socket.) message in another server
<_jason> Mabus06: remove libqt3-mt, that will take all kde things with it
<_samoura_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/samoura/Desktop/psotnic-current'
<_samoura_> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current$ cd bin
<_samoura_> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic-current/bin$ ls
<_samoura_> psotnic
<bonifre> what can i do
<Solilo> You meant to end it, that I have no bloody idea. lol
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: you should beable to choose gnome by default in sessions that way it opens gnome by default
<johndarkhorse> _samoura_: please read the /topic
<Mabus06> kk
<we2by> omg
<we2by> totem can play mp3 now :)
<ShiftyShifty> anyone an expert in dist-upgrade that could help me with libdbus?
<Pygi> hi, anyone know why would dapper create 10 mount points for one device? :PPP
<bonifre> i am recieving (remote host closed socket.) message in another server
<Pygi> at installation...might be a bug...seveas?
<bonifre> can anyone help ?
<_samoura_> Hello to home a folder or fail to konsole like this ? ->    mv psotnic ~/home/
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: I'm in sessions, it's not appearent to me how to change to gnome
<ShiftyShifty> i am having issues dist-upgrading a second computer from breezy to dapper
<Solilo> No idea, can't remember a time when I ever had seven floppy drives. :P
<ShiftyShifty> i get the following error, sorry if it's going to e big
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ShiftyShifty> Removing nautilus-share ...
<ShiftyShifty>  * Stopping Hardware abstraction layer:                                                                                                                   [ ok ] 
<ShiftyShifty>  * Stopping system message bus...                                                                                                                         [ ok ] 
<ShiftyShifty>  * Starting system message bus...                                                                                                                         [ ok ] 
<ShiftyShifty>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer: /usr/sbin/hald: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ShiftyShifty> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code 127
<ShiftyShifty> dpkg: error processing nautilus-share (--remove):
<Pygi> NO, PASTEBIN
<_samoura_> like this move psotnic to home folder ->    mv psotnic ~/home/
<ShiftyShifty>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ShiftyShifty> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Boglizk> you could've used the pastbin
<ShiftyShifty>  nautilus-share
<ShiftyShifty> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mabus06> Read the topic, geeeeez.
<Solilo> Ah, kill it! Kill it!
<Pygi> I've told u the pastebin :/
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: on the log-in screen you will see sessions click it and choose gnome than it will ask you if you want to make it default choose yes
<we2by> what software can I use to merge two movie file sinto one??
<Pygi> we2by: Diva :)
<_samoura_> STOP the copy and paste dudes
<_samoura_> STOP the copy and paste dudes
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: but the default that the startup picks, and some xserver default or something, are two different 'defaults'.
<_samoura_> like this move psotnic to home folder ->    mv psotnic ~/home/
<_jason> we2by: depends how they were split, cat will combine two files 'cat file1 file2 > newfile'
<Mabus06> So it starts up with the kubuntu splash screen and then the option to start is default gnome.
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: choosing gnome should set gdm to default
<djs_2_6> I am running a dual head nvidia card with 2 monitors, and I would like to make it where if I maximize a window, it does not span both monitors.  Is this possible?
<we2by> E: Couldn't find package Diva
<Mabus06> gah! I just feel like fresh installing
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: you have to get rid of the lib that _jason told you too
<gopi> ok and one more question..... I am going to install bt878 which is a plugin for TV Tuner and for that do I need java ?
<Pygi> we2by: it's not in repos...
<gnomefreak> !info diva
<Pygi> gnomefreak: it's not in repos.. ;)
<gopi> !bt878
<ubotu> gopi: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> i saw that ty
<gnomefreak> lol
<wvelez> hi...if I want to run an iptables command at boot time...where can I add the command?  thanks
<_jason> Mabus06: you want to get rid of the kubuntu usplash?
<crouchingMonkey> anyone know how to stop the diskmounter script from running at startup ?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: you might know if anyone reported a bug of several mount points for one device in dapper?
<gnomefreak> _jason: i think he wants all kde things gone :(
<we2by> Pygi, is it free? what is their homepage?
<takedown> !plf
<ubotu> [plf]  the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
<Mabus06> _jason I didnt see what you said earlier, doing it now
<we2by> the keyword diva is a very common word
<Solilo> You could always try LiVES (http://lives.sourceforge.net).
<gnomefreak> Pygi: no i havent seeen one yet
<Pygi> we2by: yes, free..sec, pls...http://www.diva-project.org/
<_jason> crouchingMonkey: I think that script just modifies /etc/fstab, so you can use the 'noauto' option to not mount certain partitions
<Pygi> we2by: you'll need dapper
<ShiftyShifty> snif, can anyone help a newb?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: my sound works, I just can't turn the volume up or down
<we2by> I am on breeze
<Pygi> gnomefreak: I tried installing daily build of dapper today, and it mounted 10 floppy's for one device :)))
<Solilo> ShiftyShifty: State the issue and provide oatmeal-rasing cookies.
<we2by> Pygi, does it work on breeze?
<ShiftyShifty> here are my oatmeal cookies :)
<Pygi> we2by: then use Kino Video Editor
<ShiftyShifty> they are good
<navarone> crouchingMonkey, the diskmounter script is run once and appends entries to fstab. If you have a problem with one of the volumes being auto mounted you can edit fstab as sudo and comment (3) out the entry
<Pygi> we2by: yes, but requires a lot of compiling
<damotor> hi
<xukun> I wonder which program I could use to capture video from  my digital camera? so I can burn it to dvd
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: from speakers or from icon ?
<we2by> Pygi, I don't mind, any tutorial?
<wvelez> hi...if I want to run an iptables command at boot time...where can I add the command?  thanks
<ShiftyShifty> Solilo, what happens is that i'm trying to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade a system from breezy to dapper
<damotor> how can I mount a bin/cue image under linux, pls?
<navarone> 3=# <s>
<Sgt> hey
<ShiftyShifty> and get an error when it gets to upgrade nautilus-share
<bad_iNFO> if i wanted to go from breeze to dapper can i just with my app manager?
<Pygi> we2by: not really...you have to compile like 200mb of source....a lot of things :-/ gst 0.10.3, mono, dependencies, etc
<Pygi> xukun: do you have dapper?
<philip> nube... ubuntu hasn't recognised my printer... any ideas?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: on my media key, on the icon on the panel
<Mabus06> either
<crouchingMonkey> navarone, what is the command to open up the fstab in terminal
<xukun> Pygi, no breezy
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: My speaker works fine..
<Mabus06> and if it didn't I wouldn't be asking here..
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: you cant change volume from speakers?
<Pygi> xukun: I wanted to suggest Diva but... :-/
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: no, of course I can... :-/
<navarone> crouchingMonkey,  "sudo  gedit /etc/fstab
<Sgt> are their any good programs for putting songs on a mp3 player other than an ipod?
<sesq> Hello, I can't see polish fonts in xmms and kadu, how can i fix it ?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: turn speakers up loud and than turn them down from the icon :)
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: on my media key, or on the icon on the panel
<xukun> Pygi, ist wise to upgrade dapper already?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: I can not change the volume on ubuntu.
<Pygi> xukun: well, it's preety stable :)
<Alexi5> ubuntu is so addictive and it never get booring
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: that is my problem. Not being able to change the volume.
<philip> printer not recognised... any ideas>?
<gnomefreak> speak for yourself
<Solilo> You have to replace the sources.list first from 5.10's to 6.04's then perform 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from my understanding. I'm too much a coward to dist a dist-upgrade like that and have a fortune in CD-Rs. :)
<gnomefreak> i have a crap load of issues
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh?
<bad_iNFO> how do you respond to one person\
<Pygi> freaky: well, I running daily build, and works fine :-/
<Solilo> philip: Which printer?
<bad_iNFO> with there name?
<gnomefreak> Pygi: the depends problems are still there in full fource :(
<bad_iNFO> their
<Pygi> gnome: true that :/
<ShiftyShifty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9300
<philip> hp 1210
<crouchingMonkey> navarone, thank you
<_jason> xukun: don't upgrade if it is your main system imo
<ShiftyShifty> can anyone help with that?
<navarone> bad_iNFO,  /msg <nick><message>
<Pygi> xukun: just don't use it if you don't know how to handle problems :)
<Solilo> That's an AIO, isn't it?
<navarone> crouchingMonkey, no prob
<bad_iNFO> .msg navarone thanks
<sesq> Hello, I can't see polish fonts in xmms and kadu, how can i fix it ?
<gnomefreak> bad_iNFO: its a / not a .
<navarone> bad_iNFO, close but no cigar...<s>
<we2by> I got xcompmgr running here with gnome, it runs fine, nice shadow and other effects, but when I play videos, I see black spots on the video play and sometimes it is all black and I have to move the video window a bit to see the videos image again.
<nick___> WTH!!!
<we2by> is there any fix for this???
<Mabus06> I just uninstalled that library, and my x crashed and won't restart
<bonfire> i am recieving (remote host closed socket.) message in another server
<bonfire> can anyone help ?
<bonfire> xchat
<xukun> so is there a good video capture program for breezy?
<philip> how do you mount a usb device in command line
* gnomefreak brb
<amphi> bonfire: you need to run an identd perhaps?
<bonfire> maybe
<bonfire> i need to try
<xukun> many of you already running dapper?
<ShiftyShifty> quick question, if I install Dapper Flight 4 or any other version of ubuntu over an existing breezy installation, will I be able to conserve my existing LVM volumes without risk of losing them?
<CellFish> hi, i have two problems with ubuntu that i'd like to solve. It seems to be able to go to 1600x1200 for me which is great, but it's stuck at 60hz no matter what resolution I choose. How can  I fix that?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: I can no longer start X
<Solilo> xukun: I am as of now w/o any breakage short of a crippled server installer earlier. :P
<Pygi> shifty: you should be able to keep them...
<philip> cellfish: get the manufacturers h & v synch and amend your config file
<ShiftyShifty> Pygi, so what should I do, just run the installer from the install CD, don't change anything to the existing partitions, etc?
<Solilo> The only editor that comes to mind right now is Kino.
<CellFish> philip: where would i find the config file?
<philip> brb
<Pygi> shifty: yes, probably...that's only my guess :)
<Pupeno> Is there more info than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu regarding embedded ubuntu ?
<O_Imortal> alguem aqui joga unreal tournament pelo linux?
<david> hy everybody! is somebdy have a terratec dmx 6fire sound card?
<iBalo> CellFish: Know the exact Hsync&Vsync specs for your monitor and edit /etc/xorg.conf in section 'monitor'. Then you'll be able to select higher vsync in Display-Properties
<Solilo> philip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<xukun> I see. Where can I find the upgrade instruction to dapper?
<ompaullappy> !dapper
<Pupeno> maybe some irc channel ?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the linux users on laptop room?
<MetaMorfoziS> #linux-laptop or sg?
<philip> thanks solilo
<ompaullappy> !+dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it, or use http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<MetaMorfoziS> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<CellFish> iBalo: is it normal that I don't have xorg.conf in that foldeR?
<Draconicus> There is no zsnes package for Dapper just yet. Can somebody link me to the Breezy zsnes deb file so I can try it? I doubt it would run with any problems.
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: dunno if there is a prticular one - you can just ask in here
<Draconicus> xukun: Hold on.
* amphi is on a laptop
<hrishi> hi, could someone help, where do i find docs that explains how to create ubuntu derivative
<Draconicus> xukun: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i want to install the 3d rendering
<CellFish> Also, when I get into Ubuntu, it sees a ton of updates but whenever I try to update, it says 'Unable to get an exclusive lock' ... how can i remedy that?
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: what card?
<MetaMorfoziS> and i want all drivers that it's need
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: well, yeah ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> first, how can is test it's isntaleld? because i'm istnalled a driver
<johndarkhorse> CellFish: close all running instances of apt-get or dpkg
<xukun> Draconicus, thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don'T know about workink
<MetaMorfoziS> g
<Draconicus> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's s3 unichrome
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: glxinfo will show if dri is working
<MetaMorfoziS> km400
<Draconicus> Can somebody please point me in the direction of the repository that zsnes is contained within, at least?
<Solilo> Drac[Server] : http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/zsnes <-- Shows up on the listing.
<MetaMorfoziS> direct rendering: No
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to enable it.
<Draconicus> Oh. Hmm, Solilo...
<MetaMorfoziS> under windows, ut2k4 runs on this machine
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want it:)
<ompaullappy> Draconicus, can't find it
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: you need appropriate kernel support, and the driver - is that card supported by xorg?
* ompaullappy wonders
<CellFish> johndarkhorse: neither one is running according to 'to[
<MetaMorfoziS> dunno
<CellFish> top
<ShiftyShifty> quick question, if I install Dapper Flight 4 or any other version of ubuntu over an existing breezy installation, will I be able to conserve my existing LVM volumes without risk of losing them?
<ShiftyShifty> sorry
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: well, you need to find that out
<MetaMorfoziS> where?
<MetaMorfoziS> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<lopzided> i cannot get this wireless card to work for anything :(
<Mabus06> how do I start gnome
<Solilo> ubotu: Like, totally.
<ubotu> Solilo: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ do that?:D
<emo> I got problem with mi irc..
<johndarkhorse> CellFish: "ps aux|grep apt-get" and/or dpkg
<Draconicus> Ah. I don't think I adjusted my repositories to include multiverse, yet.
<ompaullappy> Draconicus, sorry this box does not have multiverse and universe on it yet
<ompaullappy> !tell Draconicus about universe
<emo> when I turn on my screen keep flashing...
<CellFish> johndarkhorse: thanks! it worked :)
<Draconicus> ompaullappy: Please don't.
<emo> what is it ?
<CellFish> gotta write down that command
<amphi> MetaMorfoziS: this page might be of use: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115957&page=2
<amphi> lopzided: what wifi card?
<emo> any Idea ?
<Draconicus> ompaullappy: I would have hopped that you would have picked up the fact that I know what a multiverse is when I casually said I forgot to adjust my repositories to include multiverse stuff. :P
<gopi> Is there ATI drivers for my 64 bit Athlon64 system and Iam using Ubuntu for AMD64 system... ? Will the driver specified in the following page work for mine ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Mabus06> how come nobody can tell me the command to start gnome? I have no gui and I can't do anything except sit here and wait and hope somebody answers, I may have to reinstall ubuntu
<gopi> I mean under the section "Using the drivers from ati.com"
<ompaullappy> Draconicus, this is a new box - forgot to config those myself , :-)
<amphi> Mabus06: startx ?
<Solilo> Was that entirely random, ubotu, or did the tab-completion fail you in some way?
<twa1296> mabus, try startx
<Mabus06> amphi: thank you
<djk_> what do i need to get a scanner working?
<amphi> Mabus06: or /etc/init.d/gdm start perhaps
<amphi> djk_: [x] sane
<Solilo> Doh, criticized by a bot!
<CellFish> does anyone know of any support forum or url that might have help to create an xorg.conf file? or is there an app to create one?
<amphi> CellFish: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mabus06> amphi: yeah... startx starts a weird x session...
<whyami> Mabus06: sudo gdm
<emo> why my screen keep flashing anyone has the same problem...as soon as swicht on my IRC the problem starts...
<amphi> Mabus06: wierd?
<Solilo> ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' to reconfigure X11.
<amphi> Solilo: why '-phigh' ?
<Draconicus> ompaullappy: Yeah. It's especially weird for me, because the w32codecs are apparently in the universe repository in Dapper. :P
<Solilo> emo: Which IRC client?
<xcc> hah-hah
<Mabus06> How do I make gdm the default display manager?
<iBalo> CellFish: oops, was absent... It's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amphi> Mabus06: you could kill the X session and do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<wortex> Hello al
<Solilo> amphi: Taken from xorg.conf because I'm not one to remember long strings of commands. Ask dexconf, not me. :P
<wortex> please good mans :)
<LinuxJones> Mabus06: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ompaullappy> Draconicus, the word dapper brings to mind #ubuntu+1 :-)
<emo> I can see my flashing all the is even read you...
<Solilo> English is such a splendid language...
<wortex> i instaleed ubunta ) and i can-t play mp3 or install xmms
<wortex> who can halp me?
<Versed> y
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wortex about xmms
<Draconicus> ompaullappy: Yeah, but you'd be surprised how much useful information I can milk out of here. Dapper is not an entirely different distro, you know. A lot of the questions I ask that happen to involve it still work as general Ubuntu questions.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wortex about mp3
<Solilo> wortex: 'sudo apt-get install xmms-mad'
<yancheng> hi, i face a starnge problem in using find tool in linux
<yancheng> yccheok@ubuntu:~/Desktop/uCOS-II/SOURCE$ ls
<yancheng> OS_CORE.C  OS_MBOX.C  OS_MUTEX.C  OS_SEM.C   OS_TIME.C  uCOS_II.H
<yancheng> OS_FLAG.C  OS_MEM.C   OS_Q.C      OS_TASK.C  uCOS_II.C
<yancheng> yccheok@ubuntu:~/Desktop/uCOS-II/SOURCE$ find . -name OS_CORE.c
<yancheng> yccheok@ubuntu:~/Desktop/uCOS-II/SOURCE$
<gnomefreak> yancheng: no pasting
<amphi> !tell yancheng about pastebin
<emo> I gonna try turn off and on again to see what's happen....
<johndarkhorse> yancheng: please dont paste in here. see the /topic
<gnomefreak> yancheng: use pastebin please
<yancheng> gnomefreak: where i should paste than?
<yancheng> ok, soli for tat
<gnomefreak> yancheng: ^^^
<_jason> yancheng: capital C, or use -iname I think.  Check man find
<yancheng> oh, right! :)
<Solilo> If "tat" is some presidential position, bring it.
<yancheng> thanks!
<Sgt> has anyone her got aol to work with dial-up
<gnomefreak> sorry i hate aol and dialup :(
<djk_> amphi: my scanner is apparently not supported by the sane project. any other options?
<Solilo> djk: Scanner model?
<emo> solilo:still the same....
<Sgt> i do too but i get itt for $10 a month and i cant get dsl
<Solilo> I'm not following you, emo.
<JLTorrente> ho
<JLTorrente> hi
<JLTorrente> sorry
<JLTorrente> i was wondering, how can i see the other computers in my wireless network. A friend of mine has some shared files but i can't see his machine as he uses xp
<Sgt> bye
<Solilo> ^ Take care.
<djk_> Solilo: UMAX 4500
<X3n0n> hi! i have a problem with my ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<Draconicus> JLTorrente: Have you tried Samba?
<hatake_kakashi> JLTorrente: has that wireless network have a router that has DHCP enabled?
<emo> Solilo: I said my screen still the same...so what shall I do actually I had another problem to sort out I did not expect this one...
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell JLTorrente about samba
<Yo> eep
<Solilo> emo: Not sure I can help beyond that, sorry.
<JLTorrente> I didn't know about samba and i do have a dhcp enabled router
<X3n0n> when I try to play some 3d games, the game seems to receive button clicks from another device and I can't control my character
<MetaMorfoziS> amphi: thx, i'm working on it
<emo> solilo:always when somebody write somethig my screen  flash....
<gopi> Is there ATI drivers for my 64 bit Athlon64 system and Iam using Ubuntu for AMD64 system... ? Will the driver specified in the following page work for mine ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Solilo> emo: But through which client? Xchat, Gaim?
<linuxman15> how can i remotely use windows to view my linux server?
<gopi> AS you can see it says Download the apropiate drivers from [WWW]  ati.com.
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: remote control? ssh, xdmcp, or vnc
<emo> Solilo:hold on...
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: install a ssh client
<gopi> So are there seperate drivers for 64 bit systems or is it common ?
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: where from
<Solilo> gopi: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=3380
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: i have nxserver for i386 but my server is amd64
<djk_> Solilo: what are my options when the saneproject doesn't support the scanner?
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: it wont install because of the wrong arcatecture
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: i know nothing about nxservers, but you can google "win32 ssh client" and find one
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: ok ill try that
<gopi> Your support portal session has expired due to inactivity and the requested action has not been completed. If you entered data in the previous screen and would like to save it, please follow these steps.
<gopi> why it says like that ??
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: there is putty
<xiaoyu> how to config emacs to edit *.tex file
<emo> solilo: fridge if I'm not wrong...
<Chyx> So Ubuntu came with FF 1.0.7, that's the latest ver I can seem to get using apt, so I downloaded it from mozilla.org, but now it just resides in my homedir, how can I 'properly' install it?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Chyx about firefox1.5
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Chyx about firefox15
<Chyx> Ah
<linuxman15> hatake_kakashi: where can i get it
<linuxman15> hatake_kakashi: and is it free?
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: google "putty homepage"
<xiaoyu> how to config emacs to edit *.tex file
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: yes it's free
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: google for the word 'PuTTY' you will see it, its free
<emo> how can I change my client...?
<linuxman15> ok
<hatake_kakashi> emo: change what client?
<linuxman15> brb
<emo> hatake_kakashi:IRC one
<hatake_kakashi> xiaoyu: you might want to consult with emacs man page or their website for information, I don't use emacs myself
<hatake_kakashi> emo: just download another irc client of your choice and install it, etc. Then quit the one you are on and run the other one instead
<X3n0n> any solution for my problem?
<xiaoyu> hatake_kakashi, then what do you use
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: do i need to install a server or is it just a client for it?
<emo> hatake_kakashi:I can do that with my shell , can I ?
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: putty is a client
<hatake_kakashi> xiaoyu: vim, but I never edited .tex file with it yet
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: do i need to install anything for my server to connect to it? i already have ssh on it
<hatake_kakashi> emo: wait. which client are you switching from and to?
<emo> hatake_kakashi:like sudo apt-get remove xxx
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: you need sshd, I think there is one called openssh
<hatake_kakashi> emo: yeah I don't know which irc client are you on and which one do you want to switch to, that's the problem
<emo> hatake_kakashi:fridge..
<X3n0n> is there any linux programm that communicates with radmin, which runs on a windows machine?
<hatake_kakashi> emo: fridge?
<xcc> where downloading roms for zsnes?
<linuxman15> hatake_kakashi: if i would already have ssh on my server, would i need to install sshd or would it already be on it
<hatake_kakashi> X3n0n: imo, I doubt it
<emo> hatake_kakashi:yeah I think so...
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: ssh is ssh client.. sshd is ssh daemon.. which is ssh server
<xcc> where downloading roms for zsnes?
<X3n0n> my english is not so good, what do you mean?
<IdleOne> how do I start evolution mail client from terminal?
<linuxman15> hatake_kakashi: so i should have it if others can connect to my server right
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: if its running as well, yes
<emo> hatake_kakashi:my problem always when something come up on my sreen it's flash.....that's the whole peoblem...
<linuxman15> hatake_kakashi: ok
<linuxman15> hatake_kakashi: thank you
<hatake_kakashi> X3n0n: in my opinion, I don't think so
<xcc> where free roms location for zsnes?
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: on your linux box install openssh-server
<X3n0n> ok
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse: sudo openssh-server?
<emo> hatake_kakashi:and I'm newbie I don't know how to fix it...
<hatake_kakashi> emo: what do you mean when something comes up on your screen it's flash? you mean it uses Macromedia flash?
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: apt-get install openssh-server
<johndarkhorse> linuxman15: sudo apt-get install ssh     will do it
<xcc> where free roms location for zsnes?
<emo> hatake_kakashi: like turn on and off...
<johndarkhorse> xcc: ask uncle google, not in here please
<linuxman15> johndarkhorse, hatake_kakashi: thank you
<hatake_kakashi> emo: turn Macromedia Flash from websites off?
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  mirc does that if he he has it set that way
<hatake_kakashi> linuxman15: np
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: hmm.. for irc client.. its been awhile since I last used mirc..
<johndarkhorse> emo: go to floppymoose.com and read the page. there is a css that allows you to turn flash on and off
<xcc> johndarkhorse: thank and execuse
<emo> hatake_kakashi: well but my browser is off now...
<IdleOne> emo:  are you on windows or linux now?
<emo> IdleOne: linux...
<IdleOne> what program are you using to chat on irc right now?
<hatake_kakashi> emo: if you are talking about Macromedia flash from your browser, try what johndarkhorse said
<emo> hatake_kakashi: no that problem is on my IRC...there nothing to do with Macromedia...
<IdleOne> emo:  we need to know what program you are using to chat on irc
<hatake_kakashi> emo: ok, and which irc client are you using? not fridge
<emo> IdleOne: well X-chat there is another one..?
<IdleOne> ok
<__mikem> konversation
<hatake_kakashi> there's heaps
<amphi> emo: irssi
<__mikem> is another one
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  now you know where to start from ()
<hatake_kakashi> I'm using irssi now
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: hmm, flashing on XChat, maybe its under options somewhere I presume
<emo> hatake_kakashi: you mean that's is  another one ??
<izmaelis> is there any tool in ubuntu similar to gentkernel in gentoo?
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  let me peak around here in xchat
<emo> amphi: you mean that's is  another one ??
<hatake_kakashi> emo: if you are talking about irc clients, there are a fair few
<emo> hatake_kakashi: sorry wasn't for you...
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: yeah, me too - I had a look at xchat, but didn't like it - irssi's tab-completion seems much better
<__mikem> theres also a web based irc portal
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: heh :)
<hatake_kakashi> Gaim with IRC plugin can also be turned into IRC client
<amphi> emo: yes - there are many
<emo> hatake_kakashi: tell me some of them and I'll try one by one till I sort out....
<__mikem> konversation
<amphi> emo: don't waste time, just use irssi :)
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: well that's if one can get used to typing ;)
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: I don't see the point of gui for text stuff like mail and irc
<hatake_kakashi> I was previously using xchat till I was told about irssi
<emo> amphi: so how can I get rid of X-chat...
<IdleOne> emo:  go to Settings >Preferrences it will open a window under the Chatting Tab on the left hand side there is 3 listings go to General and check off flash on highlighted message
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: yeah I don't really like too much GUI stuff either sometimes
<amphi> emo: keep it, you might want it again
<hatake_kakashi> emo: try what IdleOne just said
<wortex> WHO IN THIS CHANEL KNOW  HOW TO PLAY Mp3   in UBUNTU   5 10???
<emo> hatake_kakashi:ok I will...
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: I found a perl script for irssi that lets you tab-complete every word ;)
<_jason> ubotu: tell wortex about mp3
<_jason> wortex: please drop the caps next time
<amphi> wortex: shh
<johndarkhorse> amphi: it uses dict ?
<IdleOne> !tell wortex  about restrictedformats
<iBalo> wortex: please don't shout at us
<hatake_kakashi> !tell wortex about mp3
<hatake_kakashi> hmm crap..
<iBalo> !tell wortex about mp3
<simira> during new installation, keeping the home dir, my home dir seems to have lost all its rights and ownership. I can'g set it with sdo either... what can I do?
<amphi> johndarkhorse: I think it directly uses some dictionary - I only played with it briefly, it's almost unusable ;)
<wortex> i have installed  ubuntu i have sound but my player totem and can't play mp3
<IdleOne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<IdleOne> go to that link wortex
<__mikem> if you want you can alternately go here for a web based irc client http://chat.efnet.info/irc.cgi?adv=1
<wortex> ok
<wortex> thanks
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> that should get mp3 working for you
<amphi> johndarkhorse: http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/dictcomplete.pl
<Fredde> Could anyone help me load irssi into conky?
<IdleOne> conky?
<Fredde> It says I haven't enabled xft but I have
<emo> amphi: well I typed sudo apt-get install irssi and nothing happened...
<amphi> johndarkhorse: my $file = '/usr/share/dict/words';
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  uses irssi I believe
<amphi> emo: nothing?
<hatake_kakashi> emo: irssi should come with ubuntu by default.. well it did came with Hoary (5.04)
<amphi> emo: the package is called irssi-text I believe
<hatake_kakashi> emo: dpkg --list| grep irssi
<emo> amphi: yeah ..
<simira> can someone help me to set back the rights and ownership of my homedir?
<IdleOne> hatake_kakashi:  comes with breezy also
<johndarkhorse> emo: irssi is on the system already, open  a term and type 'irssi'
<hatake_kakashi> IdleOne: ahh ok
<IdleOne> and probably in dapper too
<amphi> simira: sudo chown -R foo.foo /home/foo
<simira> amphi: doesn't work
<nadav_> has anyone used Mail Notification in GNOME? for some odd reason i cant see the notification icon.....
<hatake_kakashi> sudo chown -R foo:foo /home/foo
<luciano> now from dapper :-), vlc is nice now :-)
<Engla> yep, it's 'irssi-text'
<Draconicus> I need to configure keybindings for VBA, and for this I need to have the four-digit hex values for certain keyboard keys. These include right shift (or just shift) and such. Where can I find these values?
<amphi> simira: permission denied?
<emo> amphi: yeah ..johndarkhouse: the system told me...I saw it...
<emo> amphi: sorry man...
<amphi> emo: ?
<jerry> Gm room
<simira> amphi: no, but when I list the files, it just says ?--------- ? ? ? ? instead of rights and ownership...
<amphi> !room
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
<emo> johndarkhouse: the system told me...I saw it...
<jerry> any one willing to help a noob?
<hatake_kakashi> Draconicus: possibly with xev
<hatake_kakashi> !ask
<emo> johndarkhouse: I did now just a black screen...
<amphi> simira: that is not good
<hatake_kakashi> jerry: ask ahead and you may get a response
<simira> amphi: I know. The files are there, though...
<hatake_kakashi> emo: with blue bars on top and another one close to the bottom?
<amphi> simira: what does ls -l /home/foo show?
<jerry> I just converted to ubuntu and I have 2 hds so i cant find my music file in hd#2
<emo> hatake_kakashi:that's it...
<hatake_kakashi> jerry: which fs are they on?
<jerry> fs?
<thegladiator> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ac3> Hi
<hatake_kakashi> emo: then you are into irssi window, type /set to start setting up and then do /server irc.freenode.net to connect once you have finnished
<amphi> jerry: file system type
<ac3> Id like to setup a pc imaging server through pxe, so i can remotely image or restore a group of computers. Does sombody knows good howtoos about this?
<jerry> lol
<hatake_kakashi> jerry: fs = filesystem
<Draconicus> hatake_kakashi: No... this is the wrong kind of hex value...
<amphi> jerry: lol?
<hatake_kakashi> Draconicus: hmm, well I'm not too sure then, you may want to check #linux
<wortex> a i  have installed 5.0.10 ubunta
<thegladiator> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Draconicus> I need the hex values for text where a = 007a
<jerry> not sure i just copyed my music folder and dropped it in my HD2
<jerry> laugh out loud
<thegladiator> hi
<hatake_kakashi> jerry: ok and this is done whilst on ubuntu?
<thegladiator> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<amphi> Draconicus: what encoding is that?
<hatake_kakashi> thegladiator: please stop repeating yourself
<jerry> no im dual booting
<Draconicus> amphi: It doesn't say... :\
<jerry> windows then reeboot to ubuntu
<thegladiator> hatake_kakashi, sory it was a case of lag
<hatake_kakashi> jerry: so I presume its done on windows, and what sort of filesystems are those hard disks on? NTFS I presume?
<amphi> Draconicus: it's not ascii or keyboard scancode
<jerry> one is and the outher is fat32
<hatake_kakashi> thegladiator: you can get the previous output by simply scrolling up or pressing "Page Up" button
<simira> amphi: hm, I just discovered something else. When the user(foo) lists the files in /home/foo, I get th ? ------- ? ? ? ?. When I list them with sudo, everythin seems right... I'll try to re-login
<hatake_kakashi> jerry: ok
<emo> hatake_kakashi:done so now...
<hatake_kakashi> !tell jerry about ntfs
<thegladiator> hatake_kakashi, no actually first time I gave there was no reposnse , it was lagging heavily , was not connected actually
<jerry> i tried slax and it let me search both hds
<hatake_kakashi> emo: so you are happy with the settings? if so type '/server irc.freenode.net' (without quotes)
<wortex> who  nows  what is  my problem? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wortex> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thegladiator> _jason, how can I acess my linux drive in windows ?
<amphi> wortex: you used sudo ?
<hatake_kakashi> thegladiator: hmm, well to me it seemed like as if you were repeating yourself 3 times, the bot replied 3 times
<wortex> yes
<wortex> sudo i use
<erUSUL> wortex, another program (synaptic?) is using and blocking the apt database
<_jason> ubotu: tell thegladiator about explore2fs
<emo> hatake_kakashi:I did...
<Draconicus> amphi: "keys values are in the format YXXX where Y is the device number. 0 means keyboard and XXX is the SDL define for the desired key (read SDL_keysym.h)."
<emo> bu
<hatake_kakashi> wortex: some other process has taken the lock file, do lsof| grep apt
<amphi> wortex: you have some other package management program running?
<simira> amphi: didn't work. Seems like my user foo does't have access, even though the name of the owner (group and user) is right
<hatake_kakashi> emo: and what did you see? did it try to connect?
<thegladiator> hatake_kakashi, as I said , I was seign a blank screen . it was not erally connected to #ubuntu when I typed that sory again
<_jason> wortex: it's usually synaptic, make sure that is closed
<emo> hatake_kakashi:but I still can't see no one..
<amphi> simira: the numeric userid is wrong? look in /etc/passwd
<hatake_kakashi> simira: replace foo with your username:group
<hatake_kakashi> emo: ok so you have connected type '/j #ubuntu' (without quotes)
<hatake_kakashi> thegladiator: hmm ok
<wortex> synaptic is closed
<amphi> Draconicus: ah
<thegladiator> _jason, you gave me a link the other day , to acess my linux drives in windows
<thegladiator> _jason, what was that again ?
<_jason> thegladiator: the bot sent it to you
<hatake_kakashi> wortex: close any other applications that may involve updating, and try again, if not, type 'lsof| grep apt' at terminal and paste it on pastebin website
<simira> amphi: how do I see the numeric user ID on the files? Or, how do I set them right...
<thegladiator> thanks _jason sorry didnt notice it bad lag here
<hatake_kakashi> simira: you are logged into user account right?
<wortex> ok  thanks/
<simira> hatake_kakashi: yes
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: what is this...
<hatake_kakashi> simira: do 'id'
<Draconicus> amphi: I'm not finding an SDL_keysym.h. Are you?
<simira> hatake_kakashi: yes, my uid is 1000
<hatake_kakashi> root____2: you are now in channel, but I see you ran irssi as root, which is you shouldn't have -_-
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: how can I learn on that things...
<hatake_kakashi> simira: and your gid I presume is also 1000?
<simira> hatake_kakashi: yes, of course
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: why stopped...
<hatake_kakashi> root____2: you should only login as user account and run irssi from there without using sudo irssi, etc
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: how can I know that...
<riddlebox> when I am trying to use samba, with smb4k i get an error message saying smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts(1000,1000)?
<hatake_kakashi> simira: do this: sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /home/<your home directory>
<wortex> I  will make  a restart and join this chanel one more  time
<simira> hatake_kakashi: ah, thanks. Wasn't sure if that works
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: I'm newbie I don't know anything...
<hatake_kakashi> root____2: how can you know that? well when you have terminal open, the very last character that you see no matter how many times you press enter will show up a sign. $ means user, # means root
<_jason> root____2: go to irssi.org, they have some good tutorials there
<hatake_kakashi> simira: it should.. I don't see why not
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: I mean how can I shall I know I could use my terminal that's my point..
<amphi> Draconicus: you would need to install the libsdl dev package
<simira> hatake_kakashi: it seems not :-( I get no error, but user foo still don't have access
<riddlebox> simira, are you working on samba?
<wortex> sudo apt-get install linpopup
<wortex> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/linpopup.desktop
<hatake_kakashi> root____2: get familiar with the environment? well try following what _jason said before
<wortex> i  need  to  do this?
<amphi> simira: you must replace foo with the real username
<simira> riddlebox: no
<riddlebox> oh ok
<root____2> hatake_kakashi: I can't use grafic interface anymore till I fix it , can I ?
<simira> amphi: yes, I am really not a newbie ;)
<hatake_kakashi> simira: 'foo' is a generic term for something that you have to replace with your own thing.. foo does not mean you type in foo for that command
<speyer> why is  postfix depend of mysql-server ?
<amphi> simira: ok, sorry ;)
<simira> I work directly on a newly installed dapper laptop
<hatake_kakashi> root____2: you can, but you went ahead and wanted to give irssi a try
<simira> I am om the testing team
<hatake_kakashi> newbie w/ dapper.. -_-
<Draconicus> amphi: I'm looking at The SDL keysyms online. They look nothing like this! It shows things like SDLK_h for h
<wortex> i have 5.0.10 !! I need to do this??? sudo apt-get install linpopup
<wortex> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/linpopup.desktop
<simira> hatake_kakashi: NOT a newbie, I said. I am in the laptop testing team. I just can't seem to get this working..
<speyer> why is  postfix depend of mysql-server ?
<amphi> Draconicus: I have /usr/include/SDL/SDL_keysym.h (on debian)
<hatake_kakashi> simira: oh whoops, I misread.. didn't see that you weren't a newbie :)
<wortex> ssorry tthis sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<wortex> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Draconicus> wortex: Whoa! Calm down. What does linpopup do? Why do you want it? The guide for it is probably right if it tells you to edit the .desktop file.
<amphi> simira: sudo ls -l shows correct ownership and perms?
<hatake_kakashi> simira: however.. you should have been aware that 'foo' is a generic term to replace with the stuff that suits you
<simira> hatake_kakashi: no offense taken. I', trying out a workaround with some copying and deleting $home
* amphi mumbles 'metasyntactic variable'
<Draconicus> wortex: Not if you use synaptic to enable your packages. Hold on.
<Draconicus> amphi: Alright. I'll look into it.
<simira> amphi: yes
<andre> how would i check my ip in linux?
<hatake_kakashi> $home is not set in the default bash environment.. I assume its /home/<u-name> ?
<Draconicus> andre: www.whatismyip.com ? :P
<wortex> Draconicus, how can i install some new packages??? i don't know
<hatake_kakashi> CellFish: that or ifconfig
<amphi> simira: so the ownership of the files is not fux0red then
<hatake_kakashi> wortex: try synaptic
<CellFish> ahh .. if ... i kept typing ip
<erUSUL> speyer, it saves mail user data on a db afaik
<Draconicus> wortex: Hold on, please. I've only had three hours of sleep. Give me a moment.
<root____2> how can I fix my x-chat..??
<h08817> Draconicus: isn't there another way like you can in windows?
<wortex> Draconicus, ok thanls
<CellFish> strange, ident is opened up but not functional. alright, thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> CellFish: ipconfig is for windows, ifconfig is for *nix
<speyer> erUSUL well i dont want postfix installed i only wanted mysql-server
<Draconicus> h08817: I don't know.
<hatake_kakashi> root____2: it was mentioned previously..
<amphi> !anathematise h08817
<ubotu> amphi: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<h08817> root____2: reinstall it
<rockz> did anyone run xgl+compiz in breezy?
<amphi> damn ;)
<simira> amphi: no it's not. Hm... how do I set the home directory in the environmnt?
<root____2> exit
<amphi> simira: HOME=/home/foo
<h08817> amphi: ?
<Draconicus> wortex: In Synaptic, go to Settings > Repositories. In the following dialog, click on "Settings" then check the box next to "Show disabled software sources". Let me know when you're done with that.
<amphi> h08817: a joke
<wortex> ok! thanks Draconicus
<user__> just tried to install nforce-x86_64-310 without luck. is there a breezy package around?
<Draconicus> wortex: And please, lay off the coffee... :P
<Alexi5> can cedega run on ubuntu
<amphi> simira: what does echo $HOME say before you mess with it?
<h08817> amphi: never heard of it
<Draconicus> Alexi5: Of course. :)
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> i was thinking of installin unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu
<brainlessbob_> How do I install a xkb keyboard layout? I cant find a installation guide.
<simira> amphi: too late :p I sudo copied all files to /tmp, deleted the home dir and recreated it with the right settings
<amphi> brainlessbob_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg lets you choose a keyboard layout IIRC
<amphi> simira: and is all well now?
<Alexi5> has anyone ever played any 3d games on ubuntu
<wortex> Draconicus,  DONE
<simira> amphi: dunno. Testing.
<brainlessbob_> Thanks
<amphi> simira: you're lucky you can fit /home/foo in /tmp - I have 45GB of crap in my $HOME ;)
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<wortex> Draconicus, what i need to do now?
<Draconicus> wortex, okay, after you click OK, you'll have little check boxes next to every repository. Uncheck the CD and check all of the other one's that aren't checked. Let me know when you're ready for the next step.
<amphi> brainlessbob_: otherwise a program like xkeycaps might be of use to you
<bigfoot1> i'm learning linux. what do the different colors mean when i do "ls"?
<simira> amphi: I copied the files back to $home after recreating it
<erUSUL> simira, the home dir of each user is set in /etc/passwd
<brainlessbob_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scav> bigfoot: blue is directory, green is excecutable, light blue is link
<brainlessbob_> ops... wron window :P
<erUSUL> simira, cat /etc/passwd | awk -F : '{print $1 $6}'
<amphi> bigfoot1: different file types; by default, green is executable, cyan is symlinks, red is compressed archives, magenta is various media file types, blue is directories...
<h08817> bigfoot1: ls has a few different commands do a ls /? to get all of them
<h08817> bigfoot1: the colors just let you know that you are doing a different part of the command their not really important
<bigfoot1> amphi: how will i ever remember the color coding?
<ersame> I have problems with the grafic session, anyone can help me?
<bigfoot1> h08817: what?
<amphi> bigfoot1: I don't know - you can turn off the colours if they confuse you ;)
<bigfoot1> amphi:no, i don't mind the color. I supposed it's supposed to be helpful.
<malt> does cpanel work with ubuntu if so where an i find a install guide?
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: it is to a fair bit of extent
<malt> can
<joe_alf> have problem compiling source code, missing file "file.a" which i don't have  but i have a file "file.la", how do fix this?
<h08817> bigfoot1: never mind
<amphi> bigfoot1: you can just use ls -F which appends / to directories, * to executables, and @ to symlinks
<Draconicus> wortex: Did you fall asleep? :P
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: amphi how did you guys learn  about the legend behind the color coding?
<bigfoot1> amphi: cool -F adds those symbols while keeping the color coding. This -F is a good training wheel.
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: for me it was more than 1 year worth of messing with linux :)
<wortex> Dronicus, i simple don't understand very good what i need to do
<amphi> bigfoot1: it's kinda obvious, I think
<bigfoot1> amphi: any other colors?
<bigfoot1> or just 3?
<amphi> bigfoot1: alias ls='/bin/ls -F' will remove the colours
<speyer> anyone using cherokee or mathopd http server ?
<hatake_kakashi> theres more colours
<amphi> bigfoot1: you can assign your own as you like
<bigfoot1> hatake_kakashi: where's the complete Legend for the color coding?
<hatake_kakashi> or $LS_OPTIONS=--color=off
<bigfoot1> amphi: I'd rather learn about the default color coding first,
<wortex>  Uncheck the CD and check all of the other one's that aren??  whaat, Draconicus what CD?
<brainlessbob_> amphi: Thanks
<amphi> hatake_kakashi: that'll over-ride alias ls='/bin/ls --color=auto' ?
<lamb> hi, how do i change the volume control icon in the taskbar without changing my whole icon theme??
<hatake_kakashi> amphi: yes.. actually its --color=none
<hatake_kakashi> bigfoot1: google :)_
<Draconicus> wortex: ...Your top repository should be the Ubuntu CD...
<linkd> what about..just removing the alias
<Nowotny> hello... my system hanged so I had to make a hard reset and now it won't start... it just displays 'Loading Linux-2.6.12.10' followed by a bunch of dots and then stops... :/ any suggestions...?
<wortex> :)
<amphi> linkd: shh ;)
<wortex> Droconicus,  i need  to put my cd  ubuntu in my CDROM?
<Draconicus> wortex: That is, unless you foolishly used "remove" to get rid of it...
<bigfoot1> amphi: tell me
<bigfoot1> what's this alias thing?
<bigfoot1> and is this permanent?
<lamb> hi, how do i change the volume control icon in the taskbar without changing my whole icon theme??
<Draconicus> wortex: No...
<amphi> bigfoot1: help alias in your shell
<linkd> bigfoot1: vim ~/.bashrc
<linkd> ull see a line that looks like this:
<linkd> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<johndarkhorse> bigfoot1: alias is a wonderfully addictive tool
<linkd> just change that to --color=none   or something
<lamb> how do i change the volume control icon in the taskbar without changing my whole icon theme??
<bigfoot1> linkd: yes i see that line
<bigfoot1> johndarkhorse: how come you find it addictive?
<Draconicus> wortex: Whatever. Just skip the part about removing the CD repository and check off all of the unchecked ones.
<bigfoot1> what usage has it served you?
<we2by> my Ubuntu restarted by itself again
<we2by> I went to the shop and came back and found the login prompt. and not where I left it before I go
<Draconicus> we2by: Is this on a laptop or a poorly cooled, high-speed machine?
<we2by> it is a desktop p4 3.2 and I am using a smp kernel
<we2by> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-686-smp #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 12:23:58 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Draconicus> we2by: Is your processor hyperthreaded?
<we2by> yes
<Draconicus> Oh. Okay.
<IdleOne> where is evolution client in openbox? ( from right click menu )
<Draconicus> Hmm..
<lamb> hi, how do i change the volume control icon in the taskbar without changing my whole icon theme??
<wortex> Draconicus, i didn't know  english good,  :)i can't understand !!  in repozzitores are a lot of software sources !  What kind of it i need  to remove?
<we2by> mhh, but if I look at the uptime, it looks like it didn't restart
<bigfoot1> image files and music files share the same color (pink)?
<we2by> but it restarted X or gnome. somehow it go back to the login prompt after an long period of no activity
<wortex> Draconicus, like this Ununtu  5.0.4 upades;   Ubuntu  updades
<Draconicus> wortex: What? No. I... I'm not even sure of what you're talking about. Just listen.
<Draconicus> wortex: I'm glad you at least know about tab completion... It surprises me a bit. Anyway, DO NOT REMOVE ANYTHING. Check the boxes next to each repository listing that isn't already checked. Make them ALL have a check mark.
<wortex> yes i done ))
<Draconicus> we2by: So it's not restarting. It's logging you out. Are you sure you haven't accidentally configured something somewhere to time-out your login for security reasons? I think there's an option like that...
<bigfoot1> how come i have 4 different man subfolders in my man folder?
<we2by> yea, I am thinking how I can rmeove that
<we2by> it is probably in the screensaver settings
<wortex> Draconicus, done... i simple don't understood  what i need  to check!!  When you sad that i need  to make  a  chek  mark i understood!  what need to do next?
<Draconicus> wortex: Okay, now for EACH one that says "community maintained", click "edit" and add "multiverse" to the line that says "universe" so that it says "universe multiverse", then click OK. Do this for each one!
<IdleOne> anybody here using openbox ?
<CellFish> guys, i have apt-get running, how do i kill it? it doesn't look like a kill-9 thing
<smock9> i just installed 5.10 and so far i like it alot.  Is there a way to upgrade my firefox to the newest? will this only happen with the next release?
<Draconicus> wortex: Don't use the quotation marks! ( DON'T USE THESE: " " )
<bigfoot1> i don't understand the purpose of ls -d
<IdleOne> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<smock9> thanks
<IdleOne> CellFish:  just close your terminal
<rockz> vou almoar
<rockz> fuiz
<Ainvar> hmmmm flash in firefox is making me a sad panda
<Ainvar> keeps segfaulting in the command line and that is the only error I see
<CellFish> idleone when the terminal is closed, the add software link tells me it's unable to get an exclusive lock
<wortex> Draconicus, i'm not  a lamer...  I don't know englissh ! DONE   NEXT STEP?
<IdleOne> CellFish:  close synaptc if you have it open and then in terminal do sudo ap-get update
<IdleOne> apt-get *
<Draconicus> wortex: Okay... Just checking. Sorry. You did that for each one that said "Community Maintained" ?  If so, then you're done! Hit OK in that window and it will ask if you want to refresh your lists or something. Say yes or OK or whatever.
<CellFish> what the heck is synaptc
<IdleOne> hehe
<wortex> Dronicus, DONE
<IdleOne> synaptic is the package manager that ubuntu uses
<wortex> Dronicus,  allready done
<IdleOne> CellFish:  have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<avu> is there a gnome equivalent to the open command on osx or ksmclient exec on KDE?
<CellFish> i actually have no idea. i just did a default ubuntu installation
<IdleOne> ok
<ghlrthj> ciao
<CellFish> actually it seems to work now because of the sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> CellFish:  follow the link that ubotu  is going to give
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<avu> (to trigger the action that would happen if I double click a file in nautilus from the commandline)
<ghlrthj> ciaostronzi
<wortex> Draconicus, thanks,  very much!! NOw howw can I  listen my music?  (mp3)
<Draconicus> wortex: Okay. That should do it. Oh... Um... Hold on.
<wortex> Draconicus, ok....
<Draconicus> wortex: Just follow this for restricted formats like mp3s. It's easier than it looks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wortex> Draconicus, i just read it
<CellFish> see .. all i wanted to do is install identd lol
<espogeta> godo
<Draconicus> wortex: I have to go. Sorry. Just follow that guide. It tells you the commands to do and everything. :D
<IdleOne> in the default instalation there should be a page that tells you " Ok write this down: enable miltiverse http:// blah blah and so on "
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to install ubuntu and keep getting the error "copying packages failed"  things that i have tried so far reburn install cd twice at the speed 4x and tried 2 different cd roms  what else can i do?
<IdleOne> pdlnhrd:  you burning iso  or data disc?
<pdlnhrd> idleone: i am burning an iso
<wortex> Draconicus, i know it but i  can't understand my problem ind package gstreamer0.8-mad
<wortex> ind package gstreamer0.8-mad
<wortex> : Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wortex> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pdlnhrd> idleone: i checked md5 before i installed as well
<utente_> lick my fish
<IdleOne> hmmmm
<utente__> godo
<wortex> Draconicus, i  can't find this packets
<IdleOne> pdlnhrd:  bad cd's maybe
<pdlnhrd> IdleOne: is there a way to do an ftp install like debbootstrap ?
<IdleOne> pdlnhrd:  I dont know
<IdleOne> pdlnhrd:  you could order install cd's takes about 6 weeks to get them though :/
<IdleOne> !netinstall
<ubotu> IdleOne: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<johndarkhorse> wortex: please don't paste in here
<IdleOne> !install
<ubotu> it has been said that install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<IdleOne> !installation
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<johndarkhorse> wortex: mirromax has been gone a long time
<pdlnhrd> IdleOne:  that will not work... i am upgrading developer workstations from gentoo.  i have 10 computer sthat need to be running by monday
<pdlnhrd> IdleOne: thanks anyway
<IdleOne> pdlnhrd:  sorry couldnt help you
<johndarkhorse> IdleOne: please do as the bot asks and quit !fishing
<IdleOne> !lart me
<tatters> is Ubuntu classed at stable release,when I run bastile I get eror not running on stable release
<ompaul> IdleOne, you will be
<wortex> ok,
<IdleOne> ompaul:  good morning
<CellFish> how do i set an application to be a default? like use vlc rather than totem media player?
<chmod775> ompaul, how are you ?
<ompaul> chmod775, happy enough
<chmod775> cool
<IdleOne> chmod775:  did you get java working last night?
<chmod775> yes IdleOne Toma-
<chmod775> helped me
<IdleOne> cool :0
<bliss> hello all
<IdleOne> ()
<chmod775> hey how are u doing that smileee
<chmod775> ?
<wortex> PLEASE HELP  CAN I INSTALL  THE PROXY SERVER FOR MY NETWORK  IN UBUNTU???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chmod775> IdleOne, ?
<IdleOne> its japanese character
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@monet7-8.comune.modena.it]  by ompaul
<IdleOne> called tsu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<irvken> is this the ubuntu channel
<chmod775> oh how can I install it
<bliss> can you someone knidly ssh me please tell me what feedback they get please 4096.net
<chmod775> ?
<funkyHat> Anyone used gmailfs?
<ompaul> wortex, you can, it is called squid and using caps is considered shouting
<IdleOne> chmod775:  copy it and then in xchat settings go to auto replace and change : ) to ()
<Stendhal> i search games on linux
<Stendhal> pleas
<renlore> is there a specific package i need to install for ioperm command?
<lolzer> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2210/error2aw.png - lol i need some help
<irvken> bliss, just hangs
<chmod775> copy what IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> the smiley
<wortex> ompaul, how to  run it?
<IdleOne> highlight it on your screen
<Boglizk> ()
<IdleOne> there you go Boglizk
<Boglizk> i created an autoreplace :)
<bliss> irvken thanks no time out or anything
<IdleOne> yup
<anca_> stendhal : open synaptic, goto the section games, mark all of them..
<chmod775> IdleOne, where can I can get it ?
<lolzer> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2210/error2aw.png - i need some help
<irvken> is kubuntu ubuntus less favoured offshoot?
<wortex> ompaul,  i   can't find squid
<IdleOne> chmod775:  left click on the smiley and make it blue
<irvken> bliss, no, just hanging still
<funkyHat> irvken, haha, krapubuntu
<funkyHat> irvken, no, kubuntu is KDE on Ubuntu
<bliss> irvken can you blis@4096.net please
<lolzer> segmentation fault
<lolzer> at boot
<bliss> irvken sorry bliss@4096.net
<lolzer> /proc/filesystems
<chmod775> IdleOne, I am getting what ur saying
<Boglizk> Applications > Accessories > Character map
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Hiya. Remember my keymapping issue?
<irvken> bliss, hangs
<Stendhal> anca_,  can you advise me a game pleas ?
<lolzer> no support ftw huh
<chmod775> I am not getting I mean IdleOne
<chmod775> ?
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: somewhat ;)
<manthar> hello i have a problem with my printer psc 2100 anybody can help me
<ompaul> wortex, you install it and then you choose how you are going to use it squid is available just check out synaptic pacakge manager - it is not installed by default
<anca_> irvken : KDE still have some fans and funs... (e.g. some people hate gnomebaker but like k3b), so gnome is maybe the better graphical environment for me..
<bliss> irvken is it port 22 if so try port 64
<lolzer> lol i just installed ubuntu
<anca_> stendhal : click on SYSTEM (ubuntu, left upper corner)
<lolzer> tried to install php4-cgi through apt-get
<lolzer> and didnt installed
<lolzer> i rebooted and cant login anymore
<anca_> stendhal : in the menu click that synaptic
<w3svc> is there any windows emulator that can run under 64bit
<irvken> I understood the kde desktop was the most commonly used desktop across all distros, over half of all linux users, is that not the case?
<Stendhal> anca_,  yes i understood
<CellFish> how do i set default applications ... like for mpg, avi and whatever?
<ompaul> !tell w3svc about chroot
<Stendhal> anca_,  there a lot game
<Stendhal> anca_,  advise me a game pleas
<anca_> stendhal : then your password
<johndarkhorse> CellFish: system > prefs > preferred apps
<anca_> there is a section GAMES
<anca_> try ENIGMA first
<CellFish> johndarkhorse: yeah but that's for email and the web
<defrysk> CellFish, righclick the file and choose open with
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Well, I'm looking at SDL_keysym.h and I'm looking at the config file for VBA... The codes don't match. Backspace is 000d in the config, but it should be 0008 if it's the same as the SDL keymapping.... Oh.. wait.. wrong line. Nevermind. It matches. However, some of these lines in the config have letters... none of the SDL codes have letters. What gives?
<ompaul> w3svc, read what the bot send you and then - look for information about winehq it may work for you - but remember that other operating system runs in a 32bit world
<tulioanjos> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2210/error2aw.png - someone help me
<CellFish> defrysk you have to do that with each file?
<tulioanjos> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2210/error2aw.png - someone help me
<anca_> stendhal : (of course, i need things like chess[eboard,xboard,scid] ... best soft)
<Stendhal> ok
<defrysk> CellFish, once for each filetype
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: decimal/hex?
<Stendhal> thanks
<irvken> bliss hangs
<manthar> if anybody know how can i config my printer hp psc 2110 just tell me
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: what is this VBA?
<asterisk99> Is it possible to change the mime-type for all .inc files so that they open in gedit as Perl syntax???
<anca_> stendhal : spider is also a nice way to forget about working...
<bliss> irvken thanks
<Stendhal> ok
<Stendhal> yeaaa manthar
<CellFish> i'd just remove totem media player in general but ubuntu doesn't let me do that
<defrysk> CellFish, rightclick , properties and then the "open with" tab
<Stendhal> lol
<defrysk> CellFish, sorry forgot properties
<Stendhal> totem i like this player
<ompaul> tulioanjos, how did you manage to get that picture? first >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and then >>sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart<<
<tulioanjos> i cant acess terminal
<tulioanjos> lol
<tulioanjos> i'm going to format
<ompaul> tulioanjos, why not?
<irvken> nice busy forum btw
<Stendhal> can you know a other client irc than xchat ?
<tulioanjos> bitchx ?
<we2by> irssi
<irvken> Ithink I'll go and get the kubuntu users opinions :)  l8r
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Ah! I remember now. I need to convert the decimal values to hex. Also, it's Visual Boy Advance a poorly ported GBA and GB emulator.
<[HW] _Doc_>  irssi is nice... also u can use gaims irc
<Stendhal> thanks
<Enth> Guys, How do I install Java Runtime Environment on Ubuntu?
<bliss> irvken looks like from my look a few people had a attemtp
<bliss> irvken |my log
<ubuntu_> hej
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: ah
<anca_> enth : apt-get install that j2re*packages..
<w3svc> is it possible to change the dist from 64bit to 32bit without reinstall???
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: How might I do that?
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: what?
<IdleOne> tell Enth  about java
<ompaul> w3svc, no
<IdleOne> !ell Enth  about java
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne>  sorry
<goyo> hi
<ompaul> !tell IdleOne about enter
<irvken> bliss port 64 finally timed out
<IdleOne> ompaul:  thank you
<Sionide> Enth, there's a good howto on the ubuntu forums about installing JRE 1.5
<ompaul> IdleOne, :-)
<IdleOne> ompaul:  you dont like me huh?
<tulioanjos> !tell tulioanjos about gtk
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: echo 'ibase=10; obase=16; 123' | bc
<Enth> fn~anca_: Cheers. brb
<IdleOne> offtopic
<ompaul> IdleOne, no, it is not a matter of like,  I think you should not use enter as much
<Drac|Laptop> What the hell? My main machine started with Breezy VERY slowly, and it did everything really slowly. Now it's all locked up! The cursor won't move!
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: where 123 is a decimal number; that's for dec->hex conversion
<w3svc> !tell w3svc about me
<bliss> irvken so 22 just hanging and 64 finally timed out
<goyo> i'm trying to install xplanet 1.2.0, i've downloaded tar.gz from xplanet.sourceforge.net, i do ./configure->make->make install, but when i try it, it says that it has no jpeg, png and freetype support and it doesn't work
<IdleOne> ompaul:  that didnt answer my question by I see your point
<Enth> hrmmm
<Enth> fn~anca_: I'm getting Couldn't find package
<anca_> goyo : why not apt-get install xplanet ?
<we2by> !tell we2by about java
<Enth> for j2re
<tulioanjos> !tell tulioanjos about iptraf
<IdleOne> !tell Enth  about repos
<Enth> heh
<CellFish> alright this vlc thing is annoying tell me, telling me it can't 'set locate to ' '' every time i load it
<goyo> the version in the repositories is old anca_
<Enth> repos.
<anca_> goyo : apt-get install xplanet-images too! ?
<amphi> goyo: or apt-get install celestia ;)
<Lorvija> hey, is it possible to use dapper already? is it a bit same as debian testing or something?
<bliss> irvken can you just go to #bliss for a minute
<Drac|Laptop> Please... what's wrong with my machine?!
<anca_> goyo : then add also universe and multiverse !
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: what is wrong with it?
<Enth> !tell Enth about JRE
<goyo> i've already added
<goyo> im using breezy
<Enth> !tell Enth about jre
<tulioanjos> reiserfs or ext3 ?
<Enth> !tell Enth about j2re
<ompaul> IdleOne, pm if I may, I think you have a wrong perception :-)
<erUSUL> goyo, have you installed the dev packages of the necesary libs? e.g. libjpeg-dev or the like. The configure step must have complained if the *-dev packages were not present
<Enth> bah.
<Enth> :/
<Enth> brb
<tulioanjos> !tell
<IdleOne> ompaul:  anytime ()
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: The whole thing has locked up! X started REALLY slowly, and certain processes weren't running right. Now the whole thing has frozen!
<wortex> PLEASE TELL ME HOW CAN I INSTALL A PROXY SERVER
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Including the cursor!
<goyo> erUSUL, no, i havent... which packages should i install?
<tulioanjos> !tell someone about uname
<we2by> I love gnome-xchat
<we2by> it works much better than xchat and has a better gui
<amphi> wortex: don't shout
<erUSUL> goyo, xplanet is in the repos. just install the binaries
<IdleOne> we2by:  you can enable the tree view in xchat also
<manthar> if anybody know how can i config my printer hp psc 2110 just tell me
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: what did you do?
<Drac|Laptop> we2by: You disturb me.
<goyo> erUSUL, in the repos there's an older version
<we2by> IdleOne: can u put the userlist right under the tree ?
<amphi> we2by: what does a GUI for irc do for you?
<wortex> amphi, what mean shout?
<dreamil|lab> hi
<IdleOne> we2by:  not sure you can nope
<goyo> i'd like xplanet 1.2.0 which gives me bumpmapping support
<amphi> wortex: CAPS
<ompaul> wortex, don't use caps lock, use the synaptic package manager menu - system administration synaptic
<dreamil|lab> where do i get libdvdcss2 from?
<amphi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ompaul> wortex, don't use caps lock = shouting
<goyo> !jpeg
<ubotu> goyo: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wortex> :)
<goyo> xD
<goyo> !png
<ubotu> goyo: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wortex> i didn't use it
<salah> Actually is there any way I can make voice chat in Ubuntu???
<erUSUL> goyo, read the README and INSTALL files. There should be enumerated the libs you need to build the software
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: I installed a new kernel after a LONG delay. I ignored the updates until it was about a week later, then installed them without reloading the update manager. Think this is the cause? The updates included a kernel. When I rebooted, everything was slow. Now it's locked up.
<goyo> vaya xD
<goyo> erUSUL,  it should... but there is no
<we2by> amphi: in fact nothing, but it works better than xchat, because with gnome-xchat I don't see weird text in the message window, while in xchat, there are a few every few seconds, that's due the fact that I have composite enable and running xcompmgr with gnome
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: no idea - does console work properly?
<funkyHat> salah, skype, gnomemeeting, gizmo and some others
<HappyFool> maybe 'apt-get build-dep xplanet' will help
<MetaMorfoziS> !dapper
<HappyFool> i *think* you need to enable deb-src repos for build-dep to work
<salah> I mean from my yahoo andmsn account
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: I can't get to it. It's stuck in F7.
<amphi> we2by: xcompmgr? well, that's your own fault ;)
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: alt-ctrl-f1 doesn't work?
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Nope.
<salah> Can i download skype in ubuntu?
<we2by> yea, probably, or the driver authors fault
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: strange - maybe console fb is b0rked?
<MetaMorfoziS> salah apt-get install skype
<we2by> or it is NVidia fault?
<IdleOne> salah yes
<speyer> anyone using Cherokee ?
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<erUSUL> goyo, use synaptic to search for the appropiate dev packages
<we2by> because I paid for the card and expect it works nicely on linux too
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: console fb?
<amphi> we2by: I would suspect composite, I think it's pretty buggy and unstable still
<salah> I mean from my yahoo and msn account??
<goyo> how may i ask synaptics for those packages?
<we2by> amphi: it works quite good here actually
<fredrik> Has anyone here succeded installing fluxbox complete?
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: frame buffer console
<fredrik> I can't get it to 1280x1024
<we2by> the only problem I get is when I want to play a movie
<funkyHat> salah, well gaim is supposed to be integrating voice and video support, but not until the next major version (probably gaim 3.0), I think AMSN can do voice for MSN messenger...
<bliss> irvken thanks
<we2by> then I get black spots on the movie window and had to move the window a bit to have the image back
<amphi> we2by: uhuh - I tried it a while back, and it was not a Good Thing(TM); luckily, I am free of the alpha-channel obsession that some seem to suffer from ;)
<chris> I just tried the fix for my webcam freeze breezy on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70657&page=3, now it doesn't freeze, but my webcam only dispays a black picture.  Tried messing with the contrast/brightness and it had no effect.  Anyone know what's up?
<salah> where AMSN?
<salah> I know only gaim
<funkyHat> salah, use synaptic to install AMSN
<we2by> salah: amsn.sf.net
<dreamil|lab> where do i get libdvdcss2 on amd64?
<funkyHat> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<dreamil|lab> !info dvd amd64
<funkyHat> salah, in order to install AMSN you have to add the universe repositories first,
<we2by> I wish amsn,gaim support the flash games :(
<funkyHat> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<funkyHat> we2by, I'm quite glad it doesn't ;)
<we2by> funkyHat: no, lol
<we2by> I want to play with friends on msn
<dreamil|lab> !info dvd
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i upgrade to dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> in easy way?
<dreamil|lab> where do i get libdvdcss2 on amd64?
<we2by> is dapper out allready? stable?
<Sionide> MetaMorfoziS, wait till april
<Sionide> we2by, no it comes out in april
<funkyHat> MetaMorfoziS, yes, it's very easy, but not a good idea unless you know what you're doing ;)
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Ah. Well... is there some kind of log I can check after I force a reboot?
<funkyHat> we2by, no, not til april
<MetaMorfoziS> in #ubuntu-laptop
<MetaMorfoziS> tells me
<MetaMorfoziS> i need to upgrade for 3d rendering and direct rendering enabled
<we2by> ah, do u think it is worth the time to upgrade to dapper?
<salah> I am using Laptop Hp ZV 5320.Does anyone know how can I activatemy wirless connection?
<funkyHat> salah, do you know what model your wireless network interface is?
<IdleOne> we2by:  best to wait for final release
<we2by> I bet it is one of those rt2xxx chipset
<chris> Can anyone help me with a webcam issue?  I fixed the freezing bug but seem to have another.
<salah> i'll be back
<tulioanjos> someone tell me a benchmarking soft of smp?
<manthar> if it have a pro in hp printer please say tell me
<yass> quelqu'un parle francais?
<MetaMorfoziS> nono
<manthar> yass va dnas ubuntu fr
<MetaMorfoziS> #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> !fr
<yass> cd mc
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: I figured out what's wrong. I never reloaded when I did my updates a week after they were announced. This installed old packages instead of newer ones that the new kernel depended on. Thus, everything broke, and now I have to remove and reinstall the kernel, then do updates and reboot again.
<MrKeuner> hi, I get this error once in a while when I log in to gnome: CPU freq scaling unsupported. You will not be able to modify the freq. of your machine. your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support CPU freq scaling. It mostly happens when I turn it on after a long time. From where should I start checking? thanks
<goyo> when i'm trying to compile xplanet whith ./configure it says me that WARNING: *** Xplanet will be built without X11 support ***
<dreamil|lab> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<goyo> how can i say it where are the x?
<goyo> or somthing?
<djk_> how do i change a pdf?
<gusaweb> quelqu'un a essay de compiler xgl sur dapper rcemment?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<fredrik> Could anyone help me setup x.conf so I can have fluxbox in 1280x1024
<dreamil|lab> !amd64
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dreamil|lab
<amphi> gusaweb: why don't you just install the ubuntu package?
<Goldfisch> Guys, I was interested in getting some splash image for my web site with "powered by Ubuntu" on it. Know any place with some artwork like that?
<leleobhz> i can use marillat on ubuntu?
<leleobhz> can i
<gusaweb> amphi i tried yesterday and it was very unstable
<amphi> goyo: why don't you install the package? if you can't fix your problem, you shouldn't be compiling stuff
<goyo> i'd like to try :)
<amphi> gusaweb: sorry, that wasn't to you, bad tab-completion
<amphi> goyo: fair enough ;)
<leleobhz> cause i want to install mplayer for mozilla
<dreamil|lab> hey all where is libdvdcss2 deb for amd64?
<gusaweb> amphi the same for me I was speaking french on this chan :)
<goyo> amphi, what? sorry, i'm not english...
<tulioanjos> pqp
<smock9> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=show&redirect=UbuntuArtwork
<amphi> goyo: apt-get install xlibs-dev - that contains the X lib headers
<erUSUL> goyo, once again you do not have intaled X dev packages xlib-dev or the like. Compiling from source is sometimes a difficult task. Try sudo apt-get build-dep xplanet
<irvken> how do you install software with ubuntu?
<goyo> thanks
<goyo> i installed libjpeg and libpng as you told me
<erUSUL> goyo, it will install the neccesary packages to build xplanet (i think)
<ubuntu_> o_O
<goyo> but i didnt think xlibs must be installet to
<dreamil|lab> hey all where is libdvdcss2 deb for amd64?
<erUSUL> irvken, with synaptic
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<goyo> ok
<MrKeuner> I get this error once in a while when I log in to gnome: CPU freq scaling unsupported. You will not be able to modify the freq. of your machine. your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support CPU freq scaling. It mostly happens when I turn it on after a long time. did anybody have similar error?
<tulioanjos> someone can send me the sources.list of ubuntu ?
<amphi> goyo: xlibs are installed, but not the headers - install the dev package
<erUSUL> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell goyo about xincludes
<irvken> erUSUL, with apt running underneath, can you use apt from a terminal as well
<erUSUL> irvken, ??
<jerry_> hi room
<goyo> ok
<goyo> when i try apt-get install xlibs-dev it shows me 24 packages to install... may i proceed?=
<jerry_> can some one tell me if my cpu should run at 100 %
<irvken> erUSUL, same as debian
<jadams_> so I'm getting a very strange error when I run any rake tasks
<irvken> is Ubuntu the same as debian
<jadams_> undefined method `resolve_args' for Rake::Task:Class
<irvken> what's the difference?
<SirKillalot> can you change av delay with GMplayer?
<SirKillalot> it does only work with mplayer for me
<amphi> gmplayer is teh suck
<leleobhz> no one can awnser me?
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: I can't determine what packages were updated. I'm booting into a different kernel and things are still ominously slow. What should I do?!
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: you could run top and see if something's eating your cpu
<funkyHat> jerry_, well if there's a program doing something, then there's it will quite possibly run at 100%, but it normally wouldn't run at 100% all the time... open applications > system tools > system monitor and see what process it is that's using all that processor time
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: According to the system monitor, nothing is. Something is munching my memory, though.
<witless> something is up with my system since the last kernel upgrade i think
<we2by> is any script for xchat like darkengine for linux?
<goyo> ok, i've installed it correctly
<goyo> thanks a lot
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: M in top will sort by mem usage
<goyo> bye
<erUSUL> Drac[Server] , use top to see what is taken the cpu or/and memory
<emo> I'm tryng connect by irssi but I get connection refused..and how to set up it ....
<MisterN> hi
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: I just used gnome-system-monitor... I was mistaken. Nothing is eating my memory. I'm going to sort the /etc/apt/cache/archives packages by modification date and reinstall all that were installed today.
<amphi> emo: to freenode?
<transgress_> eh so when i use ndiswrapper in breezy, it'll let me scan for networks, connect to networks, but it won't like... work.  it's like it's a really bad connection, but the signal is pristeen
<AngryElf> hey all, i'd like to map buttons 4,5 on my mouse to forward and back in firefox, how would i do that?
<emo> amphi: hi man I think I spoke to you I found what was the problem...
<emo> amphi: yeah
<chris> Can anyone give me a hand with my webcam?  Posted my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=769724#post769724 It's not the freezing problem either.
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Err... No... where are the archives? I've not had much sleep.
<emo> amphi:I typed : /set, /server irc.freenote.net, j # ubuntu but now I get connection refused...
<dreamil|lab> hey all where is libdvdcss2 deb for amd64?
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: found it.
<IdleOne> emo: it's irc.freenode.net
<netwhat> can I make a custom live ubuntu with ease --- wich boot from cd onto gnome desktop without promting for input
<emo> amphi: and I wonder how to set up well irssi...
<mtgh> Hi all, where is the package for php5-pear and php5-pear-log
<transgress_> dreamil|lab, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<we2by>  17:58:18 up  4:33,  2 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.36, 0.38
<IdleOne>  load average: 0.40, 0.18, 0.11
<takedown> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<biovore> oO
<emo> IdleOne: how can I set up it the way how I want...?
<IdleOne> emo:  you are using irssi?
<amphi> emo: start irssi and do /connect irc.freenode.net
<IdleOne> I dont use irssi Im not sur how you do it but irssi is well documented
<amphi> emo: or irssi -n emo
<emo> IdleOne: both grafic interface one and irssi right now...
<chmod775> !quizz
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<IdleOne> is there a help channel for openbox?
<[HW] _Doc_> u can go get themes for irssi to help change the colors if you don't want to change all that manually
<wa77x> how can install my dell printer on ubuntu ?
<wa77x> i dont see any linux drivers on dells website
<IdleOne> !printer
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Dr_Willis> wa77x,  see cups.org
<wa77x> kk
<julian> Can anyone help me with a Yamaha sound card which won't work with Ubuntu 5.10
<YerbaBuena> hello
<funkyHat> Anyone used gmailfs?
<ompaul> wa77x, the simple way is to do this, sytem - administraion - printing from the menu
<wa77x> k, thanks ompaul
<funkyHat> julian, can you find the soundcard on this page: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Yamaha#matrix
<emo> amphi: I did the system told to type irssi I got the black window with blue strips....
<emo> amphi: I mean irssi --help
<amphi> emo: in there, do /connect irc.freenode.net
<dreamil|lab> transgress_, thanx :)
<ompaul> emo, it is a console program you can do >>/server irc.* <<
<julian> funkyhat, I'll just check that now
<amphi> emo: you might want to set your nick with /nick foo
<ompaul> emo,  or you will be known as emmo
<YerbaBuena> I HAVE PROBLEM WITH IRC SERVICES
<wortex> :)
<HappyFool> not to mention you caps lock key
<ompaul> YerbaBuena, do not use caps lock
<YerbaBuena> WHAT?
<IdleOne> YerbaBuena:  what problems
<bintut> i'm using HP Compaq nx6125 laptop running ubuntu and i got a problem on acpi. anyone cares to check the snippet of my /var/log/messages at http://pastebin.com/571501
<HappyFool> heh
<YerbaBuena> what
<alabama> i'm running a raid-5 array with eight devices. i only have six active devices right now and one spare. how to i get the spare to become active?
<YerbaBuena> i dont know how configure
<YerbaBuena> ahh from what connect what my irc
<YerbaBuena> chat
<emo> ompaul: no there I'm emerson right now not emo...
<jakl> hi, im having problems installing a canadian french keyboard on ubuntu 5.10, i read about some other people having this bug online but couldn't fix it, can anyone help?
<ompaul> YerbaBuena, configure what - client servers both - your using them moment
<IdleOne> !es
<julian> funkyhat, I believe windows identifies it as a generic yamaha opl3 sa2
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> YerbaBuena, at the moment (oops)
<emo> ompaul: so I want set up nick and all that bits and bobs....let say.
<ompaul> emo,  /nick newname << will change your name
<chenyang> hello
<funkyHat> julian, can you put paste the output from lspci in the pastebin
<funkyHat> !tell julian about pastebin
<funkyHat> (run lspci in a terminal window)
<chenyang> I am talking with all the people who use ubundu?
<ubuntu__> hi, I've got a dual-boot system with ubuntu and windows on the same hd and grub as bootloader. After creating a fat32 partition on the drive with windows, I can no longer boot. I get "Error 17" from grub, and that's all. Any ideas?
<ubuntu__> the output of sudo fdisk -l says that my ubuntu partition "does not end on cylinder boundary", so I think that may be the cause of the problem. The only thing I don't know is how to solve it...
<ompaul> chenyang, no but there are a lot of people here :-) all of them would not fit in in the server or on the channel :)
<emo> ompaul: asked me password...is my root one ?
<chenyang> channel of what?
<ompaul> emo, no the one for the server
<emo> ompaul:I don't have...
<ompaul> chenyang, this is a "channel" a "chat room" in irc
<julian> funkyhat, I'm new to IRC. Do I just paste the output here, or is the pastebin separate - I'm using X-Chat
<chenyang> oooo, :)
<ompaul> emo then the username is already taken you need a different nick
<funkyHat> julian, no, never paste lots of output here
<we2by> julian, just paaste it
<amphi> emo: /msg nickserv help register and /msg nickserv help identify
<funkyHat> julian, ubotu sent you a message explaining what pastebin is
<we2by> ops
<bintut> i'm using HP Compaq nx6125 laptop running ubuntu and i got a problem on acpi. anyone cares to check the snippet of my /var/log/messages at http://pastebin.com/571501
<ompaul> we2by, we ask people to use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<munzir> Hi since yesterday I am fighting with an X problem on dapper. The system boots and I had a black screen. I managed to solve it by chmod ug+s /usr/bin/X and by dpkg-reconfigure x11-common and choosing anybody for allowed_users. Is this a known bug?
<ompaul> julian, we ask people to use paste.ubuntu-nl.org it is a http interface
<emo> ompaul:yeah is me..on X-chat  is emo..and irssi is emerson...
<chenyang> there are a lot of chat room installed directly inside the system?
<Version_0> Hello
<alabama> i just pasted my mdadm -D output to #flood
<NetCutter> hi every body!
<NetCutter> :D
<NetCutter> wazup
<emo> ompaul:look I think if I type man irssi I can sort out this can I?
<ompaul> NetCutter, please join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk this is a help channel
<NetCutter> Are There have bulgarian people???
<amphi> emo: or look at /usr/share/doc/irssi-text
<ompaul> emo, maybe, have a look in #anything for more general help
<CellFish> wow linux right now is better than the  vista beta :)
<CellFish> uglier but better
<amphi> ompaul: heh
<IdleOne> ewww vista
<mAIJK> I cannot find any Printscreen application in ubuntu/xfce. Why? And my printscreen does not work
<NetCutter> Can somebody tell me how I can install Skype?
<ompaul> CellFish, please - chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic not fair on the 600 others who are here
<CellFish> idleone: vista is actually pretty good in what it's trying to achieve. still below mac os x but a step up from xp
<IdleOne> www.irssi.org/howto
<amphi> mAIJK: gimp can do screenshots, as can xwd, scrot, and many others
<ompaul> !tell NetCutter about skype
<FF> hi all, running on dapper flight 4 & have read almost every how-to that i found but i can't install ATI ... :( fglrxinfo writes that i is unable to open display.... and when i edit the xorg conf so that the fglrx is there it complains that such module is not there ... any ideas ? ? ?
<ompaul> NetCutter, see the message from the channel bot "ubotu"
<IdleOne> CellFish:  havent tried and I dont plan on it either  I'm happy with my Ubuntu and get much love from it ()
<Howitzer> pfoe
<ompaul> FF, please take the dapper chat to #ubuntu+1
<NetCutter> I dont understand you ompaul
<NetCutter> icr chanel?
<Howitzer> is there any good way to update Firefox to 1.5.
<FF> ompaul: tnx
<ompaul> NetCutter, there is a message from ubotu (query) read that
<Howitzer> is there any good way to update Firefox to 1.5.0.1?
<IdleOne> !firefox1.5
<Howitzer> oops
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Howitzer> srry
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> sorry :
<ompaul> Howitzer, stop thanks
<julian> funkyhat, I think I've pasted lspci output - did you see it?
<emo> amphi: ok now just learn it...:) I found...
<ompaul> IdleOne, save on the letters !ff1.5 :)
<NetCutter> 10x
<IdleOne> ompaul:  thanks but I didnt want to fish ()
<funkyHat> julian, yep, got it
<ompaul> hehe you now know it :)
<julian> funkyhat, great! thanks for your patience!
<CellFish> i do like how ubuntu sets up the configuration panels
<IdleOne> yuo
<CellFish> suse was pretty confusing
<h3x0g3n> Hey
<ompaul> CellFish, there are 600+ in this channel chatting is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic we try to keep this for help
<amphi> emo: cool
<ubuntu__> is there any way of finding out whether grub is installed on the mbr or on a particular partition's boot record?
<Alexi5> what can i use to decompress rar files in ubuntu
<h3x0g3n> I need help by installing ubuntu to an Sun PC (SPARC)
<h3x0g3n> can anybody help me?
<h3x0g3n> please
<GTX> h3x0g3n, depends on the problem..
<defrysk> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<anca_> alexi5 : unrar, (free and non-free versions, think is in some multiverse)
<h3x0g3n> ok ok
<h3x0g3n> sry guys^^
<IdleOne> ompaul:  Im thinking of making a shortcut list for xchat for most requested help topics ...should save on my typing time hehe
<h3x0g3n> first i must say im a real noob^^
<h3x0g3n> ok so i wanted to install ubuntu to my ultra 5
<h3x0g3n> i downloaded the net installer and booted from cd
<ompaul> h3x0g3n, sparc is a different arch - it does i386(and later)  AMD64 and PPC but I do not know that ubuntu works on sparc
<Howitzer> pfoe
<h3x0g3n> everything done well
<amphi> h3x0g3n: there's a sparc port of ubuntu?
<h3x0g3n> yes
<IdleOne> !sparc
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<h3x0g3n> yes thats the reason y i downloaded the net installer
<amphi> h3x0g3n: I knew there was a debian one
<ppanflute> .QUIT
<tulioanjos> someone give me the sources.list of ubuntu, plz
<kokujo> Where did you find a SPARC port of Ubuntu?
<h3x0g3n> but let me speak out pls
<IdleOne> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<amphi> h3x0g3n: there is a #debian sparc channel
<Howitzer> eh
<ompaul> h3x0g3n, there is one from debian but nothing that I can find for sparc I think you are mistaken where did you come across thjis?
<biovore> sparc port of ubuntu
<h3x0g3n> mom im giving you the link
<biovore> can be found at http://sparc.ubuntu.com/
<timofonic> ubotu: What's "universe" and "multiverse"? :P
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, timofonic
<amphi> h3x0g3n: er, #debian-sparc
<twa1296> hi there, i have no direct rendering anymore since i updated the kernel, do i need to reinstall the gl driver after each kernel update?
<CellFish> hey, i installed vlc and am running it on a totally updated ubuntu 5.1. when i play a video, vlc gives me a nerror message that says 'cannot set locale to "' and then plays the video fine. anyone know how to get rid of that message?
<amphi> h3x0g3n: don't call me 'mom' please
<timofonic> ubotu: What is universe and multiverse?
<ubotu> timofonic: what are you talking about?
<biovore> twa1296: yup
<timofonic> Lol, bot
<h3x0g3n> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<defrysk> hi mom
<h3x0g3n> ive downloaded the sparc cd
<DanHowell> right
<DanHowell> help: I have downloaded the quake2 package, but I get errors when I try and run it
<tulioanjos> DanHowell what errors
<twa1296> biovore: simply mark for reinstallation in synaptic?
<GTX> DanHowell, Well what errors
<DanHowell> tulio: couldn't exec default.cfg for one thing
<CellFish> the only crease left to iron out for me in ubuntu is the error message in vlc and the 'default program'
<CellFish> like vlc appears in 'open with' but when i double-click on a file, it doesn't juste assume vlc is what should run it
<linnn> what is the password of root in default installation of ubuntu?
<h3x0g3n> ok ive installed ubuntu but after configuring the login i got an connection error
<h3x0g3n> i tried to solve it by going back and selecting another mirror
<h3x0g3n> but some how ther was an dialog which says everything done system will reboot
<h3x0g3n> so it rebooted
<kokujo> h3x: Is this Breezy you're trying to install or Dapper?
<h3x0g3n> but now im only in a "DOS" mode
<h3x0g3n> where i can login
<IdleOne> h3x0g3n:  I think you may be the only person in here using a sparc port for ubuntu...any thing you figure out would be great and if you could make a wiki page on it would be even better
<h3x0g3n> 5.10
<h3x0g3n> sry
<h3x0g3n> 6.04
<h3x0g3n> is the version
<ompaul> h3x0g3n, what you have there is a development version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/dapper-install-sparc.iso
<kokujo> okay
<h3x0g3n> Dapper Drake
<we2by> Xserver crashed several times today
<we2by> :(
<ompaul> h3x0g3n, okay please calm down for a minute there are others want to ask questions
<kokujo> go to #ubuntu+1...that's a dedicated channel for Dapper help
<kokujo> #ubuntu+1
<h3x0g3n> ok
<ompaul> !tell linnn about rootsudo
<h3x0g3n> thanks
<kokujo> welcome :)
<h3x0g3n> ^^
<GTX> h3x0g3n, You installed dapper on your normal pc?
<smock9> is regular old su to root (and logging in as root) disabled by default?
<h3x0g3n> on a sun ultra 5
<ompaul> GTX no he is on a sparc
<GTX> k
<ompaul> GTX sun hardware
<fruitbag> I'm running Ubuntu on the other machine, and it recognizes the network fine, but I have difficulty connecting to the internet via the firefox browser... what might I be doing inccorectly?
<GTX> h3x0g3n, It's realy buggy!
<GTX> Let me tell u that
<GTX> ;d
<jjjjjjj> what the heck... do i have to create an 'anonymous' user or something to be able to download from the vsftpd server?  thx
<h3x0g3n> ok
<GTX> jjjjjjj, no edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and un # some things.
<orbx> Hi, how do you delete files in the terminal?
<GTX> orbx, rm -rf filename
<ompaul> jjjjjjj, no if you type in ftp or anonymous it will ask you for your email address and then it should let you in
<orbx> GTX > thanks very much.
<GTX> np orbx
<smock9> is regular old su to root (and logging in as root) disabled by default?
<jjjjjjj> it's letting me in... just cant download
<Sgt> fruitbag, have u tried a diffent browser?
<GTX> jjjjjjj, edit /etc/vsftpd.conf as I said.
<fruitbag> Sgt: there is no other browser.
<GTX> jjjjjjj, enable local users to login and write enabled.
<kayakrob> I need lots of help!!!
<cieffe> hi everybody
<fruitbag> How would I ping the gateway?
<wortex> please tell me how to install a proxy
<GTX> fruitbag, ping IPaddress
<ompaul> wortex, I did
<Sgt> oh, does i load or is it just slow?
<jjjjjjj> i've done that gtx.  i've even given it the stop start restart reload command after editing.
<GTX> jjjjjjj, just do killall -9 vsftpd then vsftpd &
<fruitbag> GTX: it's the same in Ubuntu?
<kayakrob> Is there anyone willing to help a total newbie??
<GTX> fruitbag, yes.
<ompaul> wortex, what I said was ---->>>>  wortex, don't use caps lock, use the synaptic package manager menu - system administration synaptic
<GTX> kayakrob, state the question!
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<anca_> orbx : there is a windo* version of terminal remove : rm -i filename : then some people seem better when the message appears : do you really, really want to delete it ?! (-i option stays for interogative, always take care when using -rf : where are u, is there any BLANK in between, short before some *)
<tbaa> How do I install dapper?
<MrKeuner> I get this error once in a while when I log in to gnome: CPU freq scaling unsupported. You will not be able to modify the freq. of your machine. your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support CPU freq scaling. It mostly happens when I turn it on after a long time. did anybody have similar error?
<GTX> tbaa, You shouldnt install dapper its realy buggy.
<tbaa> I really want to try xgl
<ompaul> tbaa, go to #ubuntu+1
<Shawn_H> I tried Dapper and couldn't get it to work....only live CD worked for me
<GTX> tbaa, You want to upgrade or fresh install? I installed it and lost all my data and had to format.
<kayakrob> OK, I've just installed from the diestribution cd's. I can't run the package manager. It asks for a password and nothing happens. I also can run synaptic from the menu
<ompaul> GTX, we are not doing dapper here too much noise about it
<NickGarvey> what would the command be to search though a file and delete every line that I found a string on, I want to delete the lines of a log that were just me messing around
<The_Cyrus> If i dual boot with windows, with 3 partitions, one being the Windows NTFS, the other being the Ubuntu FAT32, the 3rd being swapspace, do i have to set any partition with a bootable flag?
<jjjjjjj> okay i sudo killall -0 vsftpd then sudo vsftpd &..... i'll be back
<kayakrob> sorry cannot run synaptic
<GTX> ompaul, pfft I'm just helping I never look in #ubuntu+1
<wortex> ok... if you don't want to tell me !! how to  run a ftp server?
<ompaul> GTX, so we created #ubuntu+1
<tbaa> GTX upgrade
<GTX> tbaa, #ubuntu+1 as Mr Ompaul said.
<smock9> how do you do more than one command as root at a time
<tbaa> mm.
<Shawn_H> Anyone running Clamav for antivirus?
<ompaul> GTX less of the Mr please :-)
<GTX> ompaul, mrs ok?
<fruitbag> Why #ubuntu+1 -- why not #ubuntu2? ;s
<GTX> ;P
<ompaul> ehh no
<johndarkhorse> Shawn_H: there is no need
<ompaul> fruitbag, it is the current version +1
<johndarkhorse> fruitbag: because ubuntu+1 is standard jargon for the development version of ubuntu
<Shawn_H> I know there isn't for straight linux but I have mounted my windows drives in Ubuntu
<jjjjjjj> vortex: http://vsftpdrocks.org/
<hongbo> Can anybody recommend me a GPS receriver that works with Breezy?
<GTX> wortex, Just type sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<Shawn_H> Worried about what my kids put in the windows drives
<fruitbag> johnd: excuse my ingnorance -- I'm only a mathematician ;s
<The_Cyrus> If i dual boot with windows, with 3 partitions, one being the Windows NTFS, the other being the Ubuntu FAT32, the 3rd being swapspace, do i have to set any partition with a bootable flag?
<johndarkhorse> Shawn_H: clamav works well
<hongbo> I don't want to use MS Street and Trip
<johndarkhorse> Shawn_H: it needs to be run manually or via cron job
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Shawn_H> johndarkhorse: So it won't run like windows in the task bar or in background?
<hongbo> anybody has experience with GPS receiver in linux?
<johndarkhorse> Shawn_H: not quite so polished yet. but it does a very good job
<The_Cyrus> and also, if i don't want to install GRUB to the MBR, how do i make it to install to a floppy disk.
<Shawn_H> so if I run it via cron job will it actively scan?
<hongbo> sign
<fruitbag> Who here is well-versed in the field of mathematics?
<_jason> fruitbag: #math
<HappyFool> Shawn_H: cron is a program to run a routine periodically (every minute or every hour etc)
<Shawn_H> johndarkhorse: so if I run it via cron job will it actively scan?
<Shawn_H> sorry, just saw your post
<anca_> fruitbag : feel free to ask..
<smock9> what is the difference between apt-get, "Add applications", and "synaptic package manager"
<j2daosh> anyone know alittle something about bash scripting?
<j2daosh> 2 have gui's, apt-get is commandline
<johndarkhorse> Shawn_H: you'll need to check out the command syntax to include in your cron job, but it'll do what you tell it to
<johndarkhorse> j2daosh: some of us know  a little
<Shawn_H> johndarkhorse: oic, thanks....as long as my antivirus is running in windows and catching it I guess I'm not going to worry about it.
<The_Cyrus> smock, apt-get is a terminal command
<johndarkhorse> Shawn_H: linux is impervious to w/e is on your windows partition/machine
<The_Cyrus> The rest are for use with the GUI, Synaptic is just a frontend to apt
<smock9> but they do the same thing other than gui vs command line
<j2daosh> ok... how am i supposed to set a varible as the output of several commands?
<kayakrob> Has anyone had trouble running applications after a fresh install from the distributions CD's
<j2daosh> IE- var1=`ps -ef|grep tty7 > cut -f1 -d' '`
<HappyFool> j2daosh: maybe   var1=$(ps -ef|grep tty7|cut -f1 -d' ')     is what you want
<The_Cyrus> as far as I know, yes
<HappyFool> you can use backticks too
<The_Cyrus> but i've only been working off the live cd.
<j2daosh> i want to set the varible as just the output of that string... basically just the name of the grep tty7 from the ps -ef command
<j2daosh> oh damn... i forgot all about the ()
<The_Cyrus> i myself am not completely sure of the difference between Add Apps and Synaptic.
<johndarkhorse> The_Cyrus: add apps is a simplified form of synaptic
<j2daosh> <---noob at bash
<jjjjjjj> nah still getting the 200 Port command successful. Consider using PASV message (which i've triied)
<_jason> j2daosh: I think yhe backticks work too, you jsut had a > instead of |
<navarone> The_Cyrus, they are basically the same thing. Linux has many ways of doing the same thing I find
<smock9> does apt-get and synaptic get apps from the same place?
<The_Cyrus> thats what i thought...
<_jason> smock9: yes
<The_Cyrus> and yes
<The_Cyrus> they both get it from
<The_Cyrus> the repositories
<The_Cyrus> you enable.
<marcin`> hello #ubuntu
<marcin`> got a question
<VR^> is there any app that'll let me control BMP from a panel or something like that?
<marcin`> I got two desktops with ubuntu
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<fruitbag> How shall I configure my internet connection in Ubunutu?
<marcin`> and would like to copy some files from one to another
<ubuntu__> hello
<smock9> are they managed seperate. like if i install something with apt-get, will i then be able to uninstall that application with synaptic?
<j2daosh> ok so i could do what? var1=(ps -ef|grep tty7 > cut -f1 -d' ')?
<Dr_Willis> smock9,  synaptic is a front end to apt-get so yes.
<The_Cyrus> my bad, i was used to the enter key being a carriage return like in AIM.
<_jason> j2daosh: $() not just ()
<smock9> got it, thanks
<marcin`> is there any linux native way to share disk resources?
<marcin`> other than samba?
<kristof> does the latest ati driver 8.22.5 run on a fresh installed dapper drake flight 4 ?
<j2daosh> oh... ok
<HappyFool> or ``. didn't mean to confuse the issue, but i prefer $() :P
<smock9> and we don't know how "add applications" relates to these
<Dr_Willis> marcin`,  NFS, ssh, ftp. :P
<j2daosh> lemme give that a try... been working on the first part of this script for like 3 hours and haven't been able to get it right lol
<_jason> j2daosh: and get rid of the > and make it a |
<smock9> marcin, you want NFS
<j2daosh> but if i use the pipe will it cut from the output of the grep tty7?
<Dr_Willis> smock9,  yet anotehr front end to apt-get system would be my guess.
<marcin`> smock9: how does it work?
<_jason> j2daosh: yeah
<marcin`> smock9: what should I do to use NFS?
<kristof> does the latest ati driver 8.22.5 run on a fresh installed dapper drake flight 4 ? can't make the modle :(
<j2daosh> ok
<johndarkhorse> smock9: add apps is a sub application of synaptic
<j2daosh> ill try that way first
<The_Cyrus> can anyone help me with this though...kinda tired of using the live cd. pretty much, i want to install Ubuntu. I've got 3 partitions, a Windows NTFS, an Ubuntu FAT32, and a Swap. I was just wondering if i needed to set any as a bootable flag. Also i wanted to know how to install GRUB to a floppy disk instead of the MBR
<Dr_Willis> nfs would be best for a Linux<-->linux type of shareing of drives
<smock9> marcin, not sure of the details of setting NFS up, someone else help?
<Dr_Willis> The_Cyrus,  'ubuntu fat32' ?
<|Aryn|> hi Xardas
<The_Cyrus> Dr_Wills, on a fat32 partition
<Jafur> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> NFS is well documented online. :P basicially you make some exports on the server, then you mount them on the clients.
<Jafur> quick question about Dapper
<marcin`> smock9: ok thanks - got some howto online
<johndarkhorse> Jafur: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussions
<Dr_Willis> The_Cyrus,  delete the partitions (leave them unallocated) you want ubuntu to use. and let ubuntu remake them
<Jafur> Thank you!!
<navarone> The_Cyrus, about the floopy part...I use floppy myself as it seesm the easiest solution to my situation. when it asks to install grub in mbr say no and it will ask where and give probably something like fd0 as an example of where to point install. I used /dev/fd0 and it worked for me
<The_Cyrus> Dr_Willis: I haven't made them yet, but when it gets to the manually edit partition tables, thats how i want it to be configured.
<kristof> does the latest ati driver 8.22.5 run on a fresh installed dapper drake flight 4 ? can't make the module. btw. whats teh best way to install them anyway? i've tried this run with the --builddpk ubuntu/dapper or so
<Dr_Willis> The_Cyrus,  you want to install ubuntu on a fat32 partition, you are saying?
<j2daosh> nope... the "who=$(ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -f1 -d' ')" didn't work
<j2daosh> output is just white space
<canindya> How I can update firefox to 1.5 using in breezy?
<navarone> The_Cyrus, I think you mean the fat 32 is setup and you want to use the space for ubuntu...?
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<julian> funkyhat, RU still there?
<Quinch> I have a question; is there a Daemon Tools equivalent for Linux?
<_jason> j2daosh: did you check that ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -f1 -d' ' doesn't give you whitespace in a terminal?
<tbaa> Quinch mount with loopback
<j2daosh> lol nope
<j2daosh> lemme check it
<Quinch> tbaa: Errr, come again?
<funkyHat> julian, yeah, sorry, I was a bit busy for a while
<j2daosh> nope... it gives me the name
<The_Cyrus> navarone, well pretty much, i've tried to install Ubuntu many times. At first, i only had one NTFS partiton for windows. I eventually resized the NTFS and created a FAT 32 partition for Ubuntu using the installer. So it created the partition, then it quit with a debootstrap error. After trying everything everyone's told me, i was finally told to get another cd. It arrived a couple of weeks...
<The_Cyrus> ...ago, i haven't gotten aroudn to installing until now.
* Quinch is a newbie
<tbaa> Quinch mount -t iso9660 /home/quinch/warez/wc3.iso /home/quinch/wc3 -o loop
<funkyHat> julian, from your lspci output it doesn't look like ubuntu is finding your soundcard at all... what kind of soundcard is it? PCI? onboard?
<j2daosh> but the command in the script gives me nothing
<_jason> j2daosh: I just did: echo "foo=\`ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -f1 -d' '``; echo $foo" > ~/temp/test && sh test, and it worked
<kristof> come on ... just a yes or no does them work or not
<_jason> j2daosh: I mean, I just did: echo "foo=\`ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -f1 -d' '\`; echo $foo" > ~/temp/test && sh test, and it worked
<julian> funkyhat, it's not onboard. i think it's PCI
<IdleOne> dapper
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<navarone> The_Cyrus, hmm...in my situation i got myself a new 250gb hdd and used the setup cd to partition the drive fore windows and left about 12gb for ubuntu (unallocated). I then used the install cd'd automatic partitioning to set up the free space and installed grub on floppy. I think a seperate drive is usually easiest for install if you can afford it
<Quinch> tba: Okay... what do the parts of command mean, though? Also, will it mount non-ISO images, like Nero's .NRGs or .bin images?
<The_Cyrus> Navarone, so pretty much if i just unpartitioned everything except for the windows partition, and told Ubuntu to automatically partition the free space, i'll experience no problems and will be able to dual-boot with Windows pretty flawlessly?
<j2daosh> say wha???? lol ok... from what i just got outta ur comment i could do this who=\`ps -ef|grep tty7| cut -f1 -d' '\`; echo who and it would give me the output?
<fruitbag> What can I do in order to access the internet?
<navarone> The_Cyrus, how big is the drive?
<fruitbag> ...using Ubuntu?
<j2daosh> fruit... ur on the internet
<_jason> j2daosh: well I needed the \` to prevent the shell from expanding, you just use ` in your script.  And when you echo, you have to do echo $who, to get the value of who
<fruitbag> This is driving me relatively mad
<IdleOne> fruitbag:  go to System > Adminstration > networking and enable eth0
<julian> funkyhat, one of the forum threads suggested cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat- but i don't know how to interpret the output
<anto9us> fruitbag, yes, we can see that
<fruitbag> I have never tinkered around with the 'net using Linux, believe it or not.
<sabbar> where can me help with ubuntu?
<j2daosh> yeah i know about echoing the varible... i just cant manage to get the damn thing set
<_jason> sabbar: right here, just ask a question
<fruitbag> If anyone here can give me some guidance, I will greatly appreciate it.
<david_> ubuntu suck s hella
<j2daosh> fruit... u see the globe icon next to the system tab?
<sabbar> About Firewall
<Sionide> could someone quickly remind me where the "autostart" options are for which program opens up a CD when it's put in?
<j2daosh> click it
<funkyHat> julian, can you do cat /proc/asound/cards and put that in the pastebin too?
<sabbar> about firewall?
<B_166-ER-X> is there a bash command to empty trash ?    my trash can wont let me delete some files, saying i dont have permission
<funkyHat> B_166-ER-X, you can do this: sudo rm -rf /home/*/.trash/*
<Sionide> rm -rf ~/.trash/*
<Sionide> sudo first, yes
<johndarkhorse> B_166-ER-X: your trash is stored in ~/.Trash
<funkyHat> Sionide, is ~ still the user's home?
<Sionide> yes
<johndarkhorse> Sionide: ~/.trash does not exist
<Sionide> oh
<Sionide> .Trash
<Sionide> of course
<funkyHat> johndarkhorse, .trash not .Trash ;)
<fruitbag> Yes... correct DNS.
<Sionide> eh?
<B_166-ER-X> hm, the files are still there
<funkyHat> ohh
<funkyHat> lol
<johndarkhorse> shall we play a game?
<_jason> j2daosh: do this: echo -e "foo=\`ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -f1 -d' '\`\necho \$foo" > ~/test.sh, and then try 'sh ~/test.sh'.  Do 'cat ~/test.sh' and see how yours differs
<johndarkhorse> B_166-ER-X: cd ~/.Trash <enter>
<_jason> j2daosh: make sure you don't have any important ~/test.sh file before doing that... :)
<j2daosh> !ubotu tell me about pastebin
<B_166-ER-X> i can list the files in the trash, but it wont delete them
<Quinch> I have another question... why does Ubuntu, when I hit two same keys in rapid succession, ignore the second strike?
<funkyHat> B_166-ER-X, sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<B_166-ER-X> worked
<B_166-ER-X> :)
<B_166-ER-X> weird
<fruitbag> So what shall I do?
<sheldon> hi, newbie could use help want to upgrade to latest version of firefox running v1.07 now
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9304
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jjjjjjj> why am i getting this message when stopping vsftpd ? No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed.
<fruitbag> The browser I used was FireFox.
<sheldon> thanks for the firefox link will check it out
<j2daosh> tell me where im going wrong.... the commented out lines dont work... but i left them there because maybe they would help later or something i dont know.... ::shrugs::
<IdleOne> sheldon:  np
<_jason> j2daosh: you either use $() or ``, they are equivalent.  Not both :)
<jjjjjjj> seems i get that whenever i look at the .conf file
<NightWalker> configure: error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package
<NightWalker> help please
<johndarkhorse> NightWalker: do as it asks
<Dr_Willis> !info bzlib-dev
<fsext3> sudo apt-get install bzlib-dev
<Quinch> tbaa: Okay... what do the parts of command mean, though? Also, will it mount non-ISO images, like Nero's .NRGs or .bin images?
<j2daosh> ok i took out the ` and it still gives me hitespace
<Dr_Willis> thats not the right name - it seems :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Quinch> tbaa: I think I understand the -t and "iso9660
<johndarkhorse> Quinch: non iso images will have to be converted to iso before mounting
<_jason> j2daosh: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Hoxzer> can I somehow add refresh rate to Xorg.conf?
<johndarkhorse> Quinch: use binchunker on bin/cue and there are other utilities for converting other formats out in the wild
<Quinch> tbaa... {dammit, hit enter early}. .... but what does -o and "loop" mean?
<NightWalker> johndarkhorse, E: Couldn't find package bzlib-dev
<_jason> j2daosh: I can't find where you echo $who?
<fsext3> hoxzer: i think it's called verticalsync and horizontalsync
<j2daosh> yeah... i got that out of the repos....
<johndarkhorse> NightWalker: search in synaptic for "bzlib"
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search bzlib (and find the -dev) one :P
<j2daosh> im not echoing who at the moment... well not in the script...
<Quinch> johndarkhorse: Bitchunker... all right, I'll look for that one.
<IdleOne> NightWalker:  apt-chache search bzlib
<fsext3> VertRefresh	50-160
<j2daosh> im just doing it in another teminal echo $who
<johndarkhorse> Quinch: binchunker is in the repos
<IdleOne> damn typos sorry
<Quinch> johndarkhorse: First place I've learned to look in.
<tbaa> Quinch -o is a option flag (not just for "-o loop") and "loop" is a loopback dummy driver. I don't know exactly how it works but it works!
<_jason> j2daosh: doesn't work that way
<julian> funkyhat, i've posted output - seems my usb camera may be interfering some how?
<NightWalker> IdleOne, bash: apt-chache: command not found
<fsext3> cache not chache
<IdleOne> apt-cache search bzlib
<we2by> what uses more power? a tv or a pc?
<j2daosh> on snap
<IdleOne> NightWalker:  my fault i tpyoed
<j2daosh> god im retarded
<Dr_Willis> we2by,  depends. :P
<we2by> avergae ofcourse
<Smitty5023>  Can I install Ubuntu on a HD other then the one containing my Windows OS ? If so, how ?
<Dr_Willis> we2by,  ive seen 1000W power supplies on a PC.
<j2daosh> i cant do it outside the script because the script is what sets the varible
<we2by> average*
* j2daosh bangs head on desk
<Quinch> tbaa: Okay... what's a loopback dummy driver then? Feel free to use small words, I'm ignorant and know it.
<we2by> noxo, a regular 2o inch tv
<funkyHat> julian, that would be because you have a microphone in your USB camera, it shouldn't cause the other soundcard not to be detected...
<fsext3> my tv is on the pc...
<kristof> sudo module-assistant a-i fglrx <- this part of the ati installation isn't working..looks like a problem with tabs an spaces in the makefile?!
<tbaa> Quinch Do you know what 127.0.0.1 is? it's the loopback IP address, pointing to nothing other than your computer. the loopback dummy driver works in the same way and can be enabled in the kernel, which you have with ubuntu
<kenny> hi guys
<Quinch> tbaa: Okay, I think I understand then.
<j2daosh> i cant set PID as a variable can i?
<thegladiator> hi
<Yokalosh> when i tried to compile something just now i got an error about it not finding gtk, can i pm anyone about this? i need to show the error or can i paste
<pinkisntwell_> I try to start ubuntu and I get an error about some job control not started... what is this?
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<navarone> Yokalosh, ^
<Quinch> Yokalosh, paste whatever you want at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Yokalosh> thnx
<Kliment> hello
<tanubis> hmm
<amphi> j2daosh: PID of what?
<j2daosh> ok now im getting alittle annoyed... when i tried to set a second varible as number=$(ps -ef|grep tty7| cut -f2 -d' ') it returns whitespace for both the echo $name and the echo $number
<Kliment> there is a bit out of date info on the laptop testing page
<j2daosh> whereas if i dont echo $number the echo $name works....
<amphi> j2daosh: use awk perhaps
<learner_learner> Anyone using Gaim 1.5 beta 2?
<chris> Whenever I try and use my webcam i only get a black picture, I've t ried messing with contrast and brightness but it doesn't seem to affect it at all.
<j2daosh> dont know awk... trying to get bash down first
<chris> Anyone know a solution?
<amphi> j2daosh: I meant instead of cut
<j2daosh> i dont know awk though
<p0windah> chris: when I try, my entire machine freezes - count yourself lucky
<Kliment> awk is very simple
<Kliment> chris: what kind of webcam
<spartas> is there any reason why my 36G drive was formatted with 4.2M inodes, but my raid5 array (with 4 74G drives) only has 50K inodes? I've formatted both using ext3 on LVM.  The small drive is / and /boot, and the raid is for /home
<chris> Eh, I had the freezing problem before, I used easycam2 and it seemed to fix it, gave me the right driver atleast.
<chris> Intel cs330
<Yokalosh> probably just a stupid thing but here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9306
<tanubis> Having a problem setting up my printer to print from my laptop.  The printer is a Deskjet 695C shared over a network by a winXP machine. Went through the printer configuration and specified the workgroup name, computer name, printer name all according to what is on the windows machines.  When I send a test page I get no error message, but nothing prints.
<Yokalosh> sorry if i am wasting your time!
<noone> ok here's the problem: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem? [yes]  [no]  can someone help me with that?
<syllogism> can anyone name an app that will let me easily keep track of my homework assignments ?
<Yokalosh> tanubis: did you try this method? http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/05/printing-to-windows-xp-printer-from-ubuntu/
<Kliment> Yokalosh: sudo apt-get install gtk2-dev?
<tanubis> Yokalosh: Lemme take a look
<Kliment> noone: what happens when you choose yes?
<Yokalosh> kliment: it doesnt find the package
<NickGarvey> syllogism: kontact?
<NickGarvey> for kde?
<NickGarvey> oh we are in ubuntu aren't we
<nysosym> Hi all :)
<NickGarvey> hmm not sure what its called
<noone> Klimet: i cant choose yes because bash overrides this warning, so i'm in bash and cant access desktop. i'm talking about ubuntu live cd anyway.
<funkyHat> syllogism, there is a program that would be ideal but I can't remember the name of it, I'm looking for it now
<p0windah> I spoke to a guy the other day and he has almost exact same hardware as me, so I think it should be ok
<p0windah> I just worry everything will work, except my sound card
<noone> Kliment: and it's something with my graphic card, i have ati radeon x600 on my laptop. for example, live cd works just fine on my homebox with ati radeon 8500
<jjjjjjj> HMMMMM VERY INTERESTING... i have to reboot after editing the vsftpd.conf file so i dont get the blah blah blah about /usr/sbin shtuff.
<Kliment> noone: well, hard to say anything unless I can see the error, it should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebastian> I am unable to burn cd's in ubuntu!!
<jjjjjjj> but i still cant download.  both pc's are not behind a firewall.  ubuntu <> w2k
<j2daosh> what the ****? if i do "ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -c10-14" i get nothing... if i do "ps -ef| grep tty7| cut -c10-15" is returns the pid of the user..... why is that? shouldn't it atleast cut 5 of the 6 characters then?
<jjjjjjj> no upload either
<sebastian> searching through the forums I can see it's an ongoing problem with cd burning in ubuntu
<noone> Kliment: there's nothing in this log.
<sebastian> at this moment I am considering a switch..
<Chris> is there a command line interface (that wont launch a gui) for vlc?
<tanubis> Yokalosh: Pretty much the same steps.  It doesn't find it...  Do I need to set up SMB first?
<Yokalosh> sebastian: do you get that problem were it keeps rejecting your disks?
<Yokalosh> tanubis: yes
<Yokalosh> tanubis: do you have samba installed?
<sebastian> Yokalosh, kinda...it attempts to write the cd then it skips right to fixating with a failure msg
<Howitzer> ehh
<Yokalosh> sebastian: yeh i get that sometimes too, try turning the write speed down
<Alex_C> Hey,
<Howitzer> i have a big problem
<IdleOne> anybody know how to make dektop launchers using openbox?
<Kliment> noone: what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<ompaul> j2daosh, something wrong there - the first one should give 5 characters - the second one five plus the training blank
<sebastian> Yokalosh, will do
<tanubis> Yakalosh: Not sure... poking around looking for it now
<Howitzer> i made a 2gb / partition which is now full
<Howitzer> how do i enlarge it?
<Alex_C> I've just installed Ubuntu - and I remember the last time I installed it there was a Wiki with like Basic instructions on how to set up Ubuntu - does anyone know where it is?
<j2daosh> yeah thats what i thought... but it is giving me nothing?
<ompaul> j2daosh, make it 10-16 and check it out
<Chris> is there a command line interface (that wont launch a gui) for vlc?
<IdleOne> Alex_C:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<j2daosh> well the thing is... i only want 10-14... that gives me the pid....
<j2daosh> oh!! wait
<ompaul> j2daosh, infact 9-6
<scottj> are there any settings for ssh on the server that need to be set to allow it to transfer faster? I'm using scp and sending a file to a ubuntu server and it's only getting 8kB/s, which seems really lslow
<ompaul> j2daosh, infact 9-16 even
<j2daosh> maybe because .... nope nevermind
<j2daosh> lemme try the 9-16 and see what happens
<Alex_C> IdleOne, I tried there - but the one I remember was like 'Setting up root password' 'installing azurues' 're-storing origional firefox icons'
<j2daosh> 9-16 works
<Kliment> Chris: http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch04.html
<j2daosh> 10-16 works...
<IdleOne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<noone> Kliment: oh yes now i got sth! let me see..
<j2daosh> its just the 10-14 that wont
<IdleOne> Alex_C:  ^
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Howitzer> i made a 2gb / partition which is now full, how do i enlarge it? :(
<j2daosh> but now it does?! what the hell man...
<Chris> Kliment, thanks
<scottj> what's the easiest ftp server to install on ubuntu, perferably one that doesn't take any configuration?
<tristanmike> Alex_C: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<j2daosh> but now the name isn't being echoed.....
<j2daosh> aarrrggg!
<Chris> scottj, they all take config, but proftpd is the most documented
<noone> Kliment: there is 705 lines long log, what exactly you need to know to solve this problem? :O
<funkyHat> syllogism, if you go to applications > add applications and then go to office > more applications you will find one called project management, that's the program you want. the package is called planner if you prefer to use synaptic or apt
<netwhat> easy ftp get apachefriends
<j2daosh> ill be back when i dont wanna kick this thing
<netwhat> xamp
<Chris> scottj, i set up proftpd in about 5 minutes
<Howitzer> ,
<Howitzer> dd
<syllogism> funkyHat: roger that - I'll install it right now. . thank you
<Yokalosh> tanubis: i think as long as you have samba installed you should be ok...
<Yokalosh> tanubis: apt-get install samba
<Dr_Willis> be sure to set up samba passwprds for your users. :P
<fruitbag> In Ubuntu, I can ping websites with no problem at all, but I can't access any pages using the Firefox browser.
<Kliment> noone: you need the lines that start with EE
<Kliment> noone: those are the errors
<tanubis> Yokalosh: I've installed samba, but it doesn't seem to be running properly.  It can't find anything on my network when I go into a samba browser.
<Dr_Willis> tanubis,  by default the home shares are not browseable. and the users do not have samba passwords set. so you cant get to their home dirs.
<fd_> hi all! ho do i enable tv-out on an ATI radeon card?
<Howitzer> Guys, does nobody know of a good partition-enlarging  program?
<Dr_Willis> sudo smbpasswd -a Username
<funkyHat> Howitzer, gparted
<Dr_Willis> Howitzer,  what kind of partition?
<Howitzer> reiserfs
<Howitzer> it's the root partition
<Chris> Kliment, how do you turn OFF the gui though? vlc this is
<Howitzer> i made it 2GB, but turns out it's too small
<hua> Hello
<Dr_Willis> reiserfs - you MAY be totally out of luck
<Yokalosh> tanubis: did you try typing smb://<network server>/<folder> in nautilus?
<Howitzer> ffs
<noone> Kliment: EE like (EE) on the beggining of the line? well, i cant find any (EE)
<Howitzer> please NOT
<funkyHat|food> Howitzer, I don't think you can resize ReizerFS at all
<Dr_Willis> I dont know why everyone just has to use reiserfs. :P
<Howitzer> first linux install that went great for the full 100%
<Howitzer> damnit
<Howitzer> rofl
<Yokalosh> ive never used reiser
<Howitzer> i can't even install gparted
<noone> Kliment: but on the bottom of the long i found sth: "Fatal server error: Caught signal 4. Server aborting
<Howitzer> only have 12.0kb left on root xD
<Chris> how does one start VLC without the gui?
<z0rz> Is there a chan for nubuntu?
<_jason> Howitzer: apt-get clean maybe?
<jjjjjjj> well i am making "some" progress. when i login to vsftpd with my username/pass I see my home directory and can download and upload.  <sigh>
<Dr_Willis> Yokalosh,  given the # of people ive see wht issues with it... :P i dont want to use it.
<funkyHat|food> I think if ReizerFS was REALLY that much better than ext3, then that would be the pre-set option when installing most linux distros ;)
<funkyHat|food> Howitzer, try emptying temp
<funkyHat|food> *er, /tmp
<hua> Hello, I have a question about chinese font support, could anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> Chris,  vlc has some very HUGE # of command line options.. and a lot of docs on its homepage..
<Kliment> noone: what does it say just before that?
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> now i have about 200mb left
<Yokalosh> Dr_Willis: true, ext3 is great for me, whats the point of anything different
<Howitzer> aaargh
<Howitzer> gparted is giving me segmentation errors
<Chris> Dr_Willis, im looking at the docs and dont see a way to start it wihtout it trying to load a gui, though i know its possible.
<Sakura> koi aaargh
<Dr_Willis> Yokalosh,  for some very specific cases - resiserfs May be a better option...  but just a fes cases.
<Yokalosh> like?
<Dr_Willis> Chris,  i seem to recall some --nogui or somthing option.
<Sakura> france the france my the fance
<Howitzer> Dr_Willis, i always heard reiserfs was superior to ext3
<Sakura> chris??
<Howitzer> don't know why
<Dr_Willis> Yokalosh,  mythtv uses it for its video partitions
<Yokalosh> ahh
<Sakura> CHRIS??
<Chris> Sakura?
<Chris> ??
<Dr_Willis> Howitzer,  :P    better to research then just go by what ya heard. heh heh..
<kubby510> is reiser fully compatible with linux?
<Howitzer> meh
<kubby510> or just some versions of linux...? or what
<Kliment> reiser is great if you have many small files
<anca_> i have some 10MB free on the HD (goodbye winthose and wine), can i use some partition manager (is gparted doing what i mean) to just format it in say ext2 or ext3 and then mount it rw at each boot process ?!
<Howitzer> kubby510, ofcourse xD
<Chris> Sakura?? what?
<kubby510> hm
<kubby510> its always the default but i choose ext3
<Howitzer> ehmm
<Dr_Willis> ages ago grub couldent work with a reiserfs. (thats been fixed now at least)
<Sakura> my the france 13 february
<Sakura> 1995
<kubby510> oh
<Kliment> everything works with reised these days
<noone> Kliment: some comment like *** if unresolved symbols were reported above they might not be the reason for the server aborting. :) but i guess you didnt want hear that :)
<Sakura> my the france
<kubby510> whats the difference betwen standard linux and reiser?
<Chris> Sakura, last and only time i was in france was spring 2005
<Chris> no wait, 2004
<Howitzer> what does segmentation fault mean actually??
<tanubis> The connection times out when I try to smb://workgroup/host
<Sakura> yes
<Dr_Willis> kubby510,  reiserfs is one of MANY file systems linux can use.
<Kliment> noone: keep going up until you find a line that starts with EE
<Sakura> my france??
<Howitzer> i recieve it when trying to open gparted
<kubby510> so its just different...
<noone> and i have no (EE) in log. only (II) (WW) (!!) (==)
<kubby510> i see
<Sakura> my the france
<Jae686> segmentation fault is when you try to access unallocated memory
<Chris> Sakura, i dont know you, at least i dont think i do...
<Sakura> je veux ke vous parlie en francais non mais o!!
<Yokalosh> Dr_Willis: in what ways does it work differently?
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Kliment> noone: paste the file in a pastebin and throw me a link
<Dr_Willis> Yokalosh,  time to read up on google on that one. :P it does some things differently and is more efficient in some ways. is about all ya can say in general terms.
<Howitzer> can i backup my entire system to somewhere to 'put it back' later on?
<Howitzer> like when i resized my partitions?
<Sakura> #ubuntu-fr
<noone> Kliment: i have no (EE) in log. only (II) (WW) (!!) (==)
<IdleOne> Sakura:  tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<Kliment> noone: okay, paste it somewhere where I can have a look at it
<Dr_Willis> Howitzer,  'mondo/mindi' can do that.. proberly other ways as well.
<hua> Dr_Willis: is there anyway to make File Browser to recognize the file/directory names in Chinese?
<fruitbag> Ah... IT WORKS
<fruitbag> Thanks all
<Sakura> funkiou
<Howitzer> i'll check up on mondo
<IdleOne> Sakura:  ne soit pas un cretin svp
<Dr_Willis> hua,  no idea. somthing ive never messed with.
<jjjjjjj> question... does my problem of no uploading/downloading have anything to do with the vsftpd.conf file saying "anon" vs. "anonymous" ??
<Kliment> I am trying to figure out a weird thing
<Kliment> how to turn off a usb device
<Kliment> just a specific one
<IdleOne> Sakura:  si tu vuet parler en francias tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<jjjjjjj> like it says anon_upload_enable=YES
<Chris> Sakura, je ne pas framilier par toi. mais pour le discussion francais, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ThePhur> what's up guys
<hua> Dr_Willis: what about file names in Spanish/French?
<Yokalosh> hey ThePhur
<jjjjjjj> well my vsftpd isn't up that i can tell you thepur
<Dr_Willis> hua,  i dont use those. :P but i thought that was the whole point of the UTF changes. so they all worked.
<jjjjjjj> it's up and running but no anonymous d/l or u/l
<amphi> Kliment: what sort of device?
<Yokalosh> Dr_Willis + hua: cant you do it in the language selector of gnome
<Kliment> amphi: a cd burner
<amphi> Kliment: I have no idea if that's even possible
<noone> Kliment: is there any static text in the error so i can find it by ctrl + W? because i cant paste you the whole log since my laptop isnt connected to internet cuz i'm in bash
<Kliment> noone: hmm...I don't know, look at it and see if something looks like a bad error
<Kliment> amphi: it should be
<jjjjjjj> well the heck with it.  i'll change anon to anonymous and see what happens.
<Kliment> amphi: usb keys manage that when unmounted
<noone> Kliment: whole log looks like a bad error to me, haha ! :D
<hua> Yokalosh: thanks, I am trying that.
<noone> Kliment: and only one word "error" is in whole log. but i pasted it already here, about fatal server error and caught signal 4.
<Yokalosh> hua: :) hope it works
<nicholasw> Hi guys!
<Kliment> noone: signal 4 is illegal instruction
<noone> Kliment: i tried to search (EE) but there is no one in the log.
<nicholasw> Can someone help me with my wireless card?
<Kliment> noone: doesn't say much
<nicholasw> I upgraded my kernel and my wireless ethernet card used to be called ra0, but now it's called eth2
<amphi> Kliment: http://www.semack.net/Articles/LinuxsDriverArchitecture.html
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nicholasw> and now I can't use ifup.
<noone> Kliment: i guess i must look somewhere else for the problem, because in this log there is no error. :O
<Chris> nicholasw, have you read the wireless card wiki doc? you need to to know if the card is native for linux or if you'll need to use ndiswrapper
<amphi> nicholasw: you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Chris> nicholasw, have you tried ifconfig eth2 up instead of just ifup?
<jpata> how to find out what libraries are not required and uninstall them?
<Chris> damn i miss being able to sit in my recliner and use a comp... acer better hurry up and warranty my laptop
<julian> funkyHat|food, I see that the ALSA website mentions modules called snd-*, e.g. snd-opl3-sa2, but I only have opl3-sa2. Does this mean I need to get these other modules from somewhere?
<nicholasw> Yeah, i had it working with ra0, then i uprgradd my kernel and it turned into eth2 somehow. I changed my /etc/network/interfaces file for eth2, and used RaConfig2500 to use WPA
<nicholasw> I have used ifconfig to start the interface
<nicholasw> But when i try to use raup to get an ip with dhcp, it gives me an error about ra0, which seems to no longer exist
<we2by> it looks like I solved the x server crash problem :=)
<Alexi5> a have broken my linux uprime record
<Alexi5> 3 weeks and going on ubuntu
<daryl_> that's nothing
<nicholasw> My question is, why would the device name suddenly change?
<Kliment> amphi: I know the issues with driver writing, I have done some driver porting myself
<Alexi5> well it is the best i have done so far
<nicholasw> I already uninstalled the new kernel but it dfidn;t help
<daryl_> [daryl@prodigy daryl] $ uptime
<daryl_>  18:45:16  up 245 days,  8:33,  1 user,  load average: 0.22, 0.18, 0.20
<Alexi5> i tried fedora but when it came time for updating it, it was a headache
<we2by> is there any webbased bt client?
<Kliment> amphi: the issue I have is that when I echo 3 to /sys/bus/usb/3-3/power/state nothing happens
<daryl_> yes
<Alexi5> daryl_:great
<Alexi5> is that using ubuntu
<daryl_> we2by, torrentflux
<no0tic> daryl_, no kernel updates in 245 days?
<daryl_> no0tic, no
<daryl_> Alexi5, no
<daryl_> it's fedora
<Alexi5> ok
<Alexi5> it seems you have better luck with the rpms
<daryl_> FC1
<daryl_> and 2.4.22
<Alexi5> ok
<Unity> is there a way to restart X without restarting X applications?
<Alexi5> is that a server
<twa1296> reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop and, although it worked fine before, i now can't get eth0 working. network card seems properly configured, however dhcp autoconfig failed during install, which wasn't the case when i first installed ubuntu. what should i look at? is the card broken?
<Unity> like suspending X windows to a temporary X or something
<jegnux> voila... un petit reformatage en bonne et due forme...
<daryl_> unity
<daryl_> not really
<daryl_> you can save your session
<daryl_> it closes all programs and reopens them as they were
<Unity> daryl_: is that handled by gnome? or by X itself?
<daryl_> Unity, X i think
<hihan> how do i image a broken file system so that i can try to recover files from it?
<jpata> how to disable GNU mc showing hidden(starting with .) files?
<Unity> daryl_: but if at any point, a gnome or gtk program has no display to draw to, it just quits, rght?
<hacking> hi
<daryl_> Unity, when you kill X it kills all processes running under it
<Unity> daryl_: why would it do that...?
<daryl_> why wouldn;t it?
<Unity> daryl_: it seems much more convinient to just have them draw onto a back screen or something until a new X is up
<Unity> daryl_: so that if X has to be taken down for something, i don't have to take everything else i'm running down with it
<Alex_C> hey
<Kliment> there was once a program that did that, Unity
<daryl_> yeah
<Alex_C> I'm following the guid FirefoxAMD64FlashJava - but it's gone wrong
<Kliment> it was called xmove
<commonground> op system
<daryl_> but in general when you close X you expect all of the programs to die too
<Kliment> look it up if you want
<Alex_C> it told me to install the ia32-libs and then it tells me to download Firefox 32bit .... but I can't open Firefox any more to get it
<Unity> thx Kliment
<commonground> \can anyone help me log in as root
<commonground> please
<daryl_> commonground, sudo bash
<Kliment> commonground: sudo -s
<daryl_> enter password
<daryl_> then "passwd"
<commonground> thanks i will try that
<daryl_> then enter a password for root user
<daryl_> then you can use that
<Alex_C> can someone help me with the FireFOXAMD64FlashJava guide?
<daryl_> by default ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<daryl_> Alex_C, ask a question relating to your problem
<Alex_C> it told me to download ia32-libs - and I intsalled it like it said - then it said to download Firefox 32bit - but I can't because Firefox wont open now
<_jason> commonground: do you know about sudo?  there is a reason ubuntu has disabled root
<commonground> i have tried it before but i couldnt get anywhere
<commonground> i dont know the right commands
<Alex_C> daryl_, can you help me?
<_jason> commonground: it's easy, when you want to do something that needs superuser privileges you jsut precede it with sudo.  For example, to run nano, you do 'sudo nano'.  And if you need to enter a lot of commands, you just do 'sudo -s', that gives you the equivalent of a root prompt.  It is preferrable to enabling a root password
<daryl_> Alex_C, what's the problem?
<Alex_C> I just said
<Alex_C> "it told me to download ia32-libs - and I intsalled it like it said - then it said to download Firefox 32bit - but I can't because Firefox wont open now"
<cinder> hi
<daryl_> _jason, or sudo bash
<cam> hi
<_jason> daryl_: true that will work, but it's better to do sudo -s
<daryl_> Alex_C, so you cant download it because you cant open firefox to download it with
<Alex_C> yep
<cam> I installed php and apache2, however on some script files, when I click on them, firefox pops up the save as dialog.
<_jason> ubotu: tell cam about lamp
<cam> it is something to do with mime handlers but I have no idea where can  I fix it, because on other php files it works
<daryl_> welcome to linux, Alex_C
<daryl_> in a console type "links"
<commonground> now what i typed sudo nano and put in the right password
<Alex_C> tisn't my first time using it lol,
<daryl_> if that fails: apt-get install links
<commonground> i am trying to install a program but am new to this
<cam> _jason: the problem is I got php with httpd running already
<Boglizk> Is there any good ssh-programs included in Ubuntu?
<cinder> which plugins do i need to install in order to see any movie file with totem?
<_jason> commonground: to install programs you just use synaptic
<_jason> ubotu: tell commonground about synaptic
<cinder> I cannot see asf or some avis
<commonground> it gave me gne nano 1.3.8   New Buffer
<Alex_C> daryl_, done - installed and typed 'links'
<daryl_> commonground, sudo apt-get install blah
<cam> _jason: but some scripts not all, and I couldn't find what's special about those php files
<Alex_C> but now what? just a blank screen
<_jason> cam: yeah, sorry noticed your problemwas a bit different when you said only some php files don't work
<daryl_> press G
<daryl_> enter a website address
<Alex_C> Ahhh, nice
<daryl_> g
<daryl_> :-)
<daryl_> you can use the mouse to click at the top of the screen
<daryl_> there's a hidden menubar
<bubba> hey guyz :) I currently have a working turion 64 laptop working with i386 breezy. I tried dapper 64, but wasnt able to get apps I needed to install... I'd like to run 64 (not i368), and am about ready to try again. What should I try? dapper 64, breezy 64? dapper i386 ?
<Alex_C> really cool, I never knew there was a command based web-browser lol
<cinder> which plugins do i need to install in order to see any movie file with totem?
<_jason> ubotu: tell cinder about multimedia
<cam> _jason: so any idea?
<schmidty> Hello...I have a question about JavaScript, Firefox 1.0.7 and the 'document.writeln' funtion
<noone> Kliment: what about this error, it appears when i execute command "startx". XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0:0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<_jason> cam: nope, haven't come across that before
<daryl_> cinder, install vlc
<cinder> whats vlc?
<daryl_> best video program ever
<daryl_> prob availiable from apt-get install vlc
<bubba> Alex_C, there are several text based web browsers... w3m, links, lynx, ...
<cinder> aptgetting
<tristanmike> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<cinder> daryl_, aptgetting
<Alex_C> bubba, non of them show images I take it?
<bubba> Alex_C, ive read about folks using w3m with svgalib, and having graphics...
<_jason> cam: guessing: you check the permissions?
<Alex_C> oh nice
<nicholasw> Hi!
<calamari> hi
<cam> _jason: checked
<usr_ubuntu> hi
<bubba> Alex_C, ive never done it myself... so i cant help you do that...
<commonground> what is sympathetic?
<Quinch> Question: How do I save aliases? I know how to set them, but they seem to vanish once I close the terminal window.
<calamari> how can I get a list of installed packages that need ypgrading, from the command line?
<Frebrd> anyone know how to make a sound card use /dev/dsp
<cam> those scripts had no problem on my previous Fedora installation
<Alex_C> bubba, it's ok - I don't need it anyway
<cam> indeed I 'll switch to fedora when FC5 is out but I want to make it working on ubuntu too
<Archaios> Is there a quick easy way change permissions on a bunch of files I copy from a NTFS hard drive?
<cam> Archaios: mount ntfs partition with the permission you want on destination path
<Frebrd> anyone know how to make a sound card use /dev/dsp
<Brunellus> where would I look if I suspect a kernel module is crashing my system?  what logs do I look for?
<Frebrd> grrrr....
<commonground> what is sympathetic?
<cam> Archaios, well not permission, but the user
<commonground> what is sympathetic?
<cam> Archaios, I think your problem is related with that
<bubba> so, im setting up a amd turion 64 based laptop, which version of ubuntu is the best for my situation?
<cam> bubba, probably breezy amd64
<Archaios> Thank you.
<dejx> re
<funkyHat|food> bubba, breezy amd64
<cam> Frebrd, well newest versions of linux distributions use alsa for sound system
<arrinmurr> bubba: depends on what you're going to do with it. the easiest way is still to just use the i386 version
<bubba> cam, thats what i was thinking of trying... i tried dapper 64, but had issues with not being  to get apps i wanted...
<Frebrd> cam, one of my games is tryin to acces /dev/dsp and it can't
<Frebrd> it fails
<cam> Frebrd, you need oss emulation
<funkyHat|food> Frebrd, that's because of esd
<Frebrd> and how do i get oss emul
<cam> Frebrd, it should be compiled with kernel
<funkyHat|food> cam, oss emulation is built into ALSA, the problem is esd locking up the soundcard
<bubba> arrinmurr, thats what ive found so far... breezy i386 is working (mostly...) had some weird crashes...
<cam> funkyHat|food, yep that's another case he should consider
<Frebrd> um
<cam> Frebrd, try lsof /dev/dsp and try to see which application use /dev/dsp
<Frebrd> tried it
<bubba> im thinking i kinda borked this system, while trying to fix a problem :(
<Frebrd> nothing
<cam> Frebrd, there're tricks making alsa to use dmix so that multiple applications can use sound device at once
<cam> Frebrd, there's a nice tutor at alsa's wiki on that
<Frebrd> cam my card has hardware mixing
<bubba> ive had sound problems and wifi problems too :(
<cam> bubba, isn't dapper beta of breezy? they must have been fixed with breezy maybe
<Alex_C> what does the & mean at an end of a file?
<bubba> and since its cold as heck outside, i figured maybe i'd redo this laptop again..
<Alex_C> such  as sudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc &
<cam> Alex_C, it leaves the stdout, or more technically it puts the application in background
<bubba> cam, yeah... dapper is dev, breezy is stable
<Alex_C> I see
<cam> bubba, so you better try to use breezy and see if problems are gone :)
<cam> bubba, you can try fedora as well, it's really fine in those issues
<cam> bubba, though downloading 3 gb might make you regret :P
<bubba> dAMN touchpad
<calamari> how can I get a list of installed packages that need upgrading, from the command line?
<bubba> cam, i dont like RH...
<cam> calamari, apt-get --help
<wortex> please help... How to make squid to work?
<cam> bubba, why? :)
<hippy> hey, i need some help, i want to install ubuntu through the network, i have tried to do it, but i am unable to networkboot
<Frebrd> awww no more help....
<bubba> ive wasted too much time trying to get redhat to play nice (since version 4). tired of it.
<cam> bubba, fedora is different :P
<bubba> cam, I gave up around v7
<zeraphath> Hey all..where can I learn about how to list modules that are available for insmod?
<toggleswitch> South Africa
<devine> yahoo
<devine> i got it
<ubuntu_> Hello
<cam> zeraphath, in /lib/modules something
<bubba> cam, sort of, but its the same idiots, and now theyve changed their business model in the crappiest way.
<hippy> does somebody have installed ubuntu with nwtworkboot?
<zeraphath> Ahhh..so just list the dir...
<ubuntu_> Is everyone here awake?
<biovore> hippy: If I am doing network boot.. I ussualy use debian..
<funkyHat> ubuntu_, most likely not, some of us are though
<fruitbag> ?
<cam> bubba, don't forget those idiots are employing lots of hackers which has invaluable effort in the OS you will install
<Alex_C> Gahh. can someone help me with the Firefox AMD 64 guid? on Step 10 it says 'Check if your new 32bit firefox is working: type ;firefox32 &' when I do that it says:
<calamari> cam: I don't see anything related to getting a list of upgradable packages
<Alex_C> /usr/local/firefox32/run-mozilla.sh: line 166: /usr/local/firefox32/firefox-bin: No such file or directory
<[-DevinE-] > yeah some are
<fruitbag> Excuse my ignorance, but what command is for joining other chans on X-chat.
<cam> calamari, indeed when you type apt-get update , it does the list
<cam> fruitbag, /join
<fruitbag> I've just recently got the 'net up and running on Ubuntu
<Alex_C> and the file does exist
<fruitbag> ./join doesn't work.
<fruitbag> What would I be doing incorrectly.
<cam> Alex_C, well i saw a tutor about it, made it work that way
<bubba> cam, well... i guess... just before fedora cam out i talked to thier cfo about it, and it was pretty clear that they like users to develop thier product, but dont want to waste any money helping users... just the big corps that buy thier systems...
<cam> Alex_C, let me check it
<calamari> cam: ahh, ok, and use the -s option.. thanks
<Alex_C> cam, cool ok
<ThePhur> fruitbag, what are you trying to do?
<fabrice_> exist msn for linux ?
<xerophyte> looks like Synaptic is only support in gnome?? is that right .. anything for kde
<fruitbag> To join anoter channel.
<hippy> dude i have an ubuntu desktop, but i want to install ubuntu on my laptop, but cdrom got broken but i have network boot avaliable. Now i dont know how to install ubuntu through the net
<ThePhur> oh
<fruitbag> but '/join' doesn't work.
<cam> fabbione, not native cliecnt form microsoft, but you can use amsn, or gaim
<fruitbag> I just tried it.
<bubba> i didnt have a great opinion of RH before that, much less after.
<Cooleo> Hey,Can you load ubuntu into Ram?
<ThePhur> you have to type /join (#channel)
<dejx> Yes
<ThePhur> for example, /join #chatjunkies
<calamari> xerophyte: I'm pretty sure that you can install the gnome libraries and run it
<[-DevinE-] > Cooleo, u cant
<Chousuke> Cooleo: Any app you're running is loaded into ram
<Cooleo> Dang
<dejx> I'm also wondering about installing Ubuntu into ram. Like ramdisk.
<ubuntu_> eee
<[-DevinE-] > u need hdd space for file sitem
<Chousuke> ramdisk is possible.
<[-DevinE-] > Cooleo,  if u get the LIVE cd u can load using ram and cd-rom
<Chousuke> but it's not so easy to set up.
<cam> bubba, well indeed they really can't support users without getting money. In past it was really doable beacuse rh users was really managable, but now it's unmanagable I think
<Cooleo> Becuase I wanted to listen to CDs whilst using ubuntu live cd :p I would do a proper install but my HD is mucked
<hippy> can sombody help me??
<fruitbag> Can someone here quickly assist me/
<ThePhur> fruit
<ThePhur> i just did
<cam> bubba, besides RH had never evil bussiness model that anyone would disagree I think, if you got I really wonder reasons to get some idea
<OmWezAddams> lol
<ThePhur> do the following
<ThePhur> the syntax is as follows:
<xcc> hippy, whats yo problem?
<bubba> cam, RH figures they can profit better from thier current model. its not too complicated.
<fruitbag> ThePhur '/join' is not working.
<[-DevinE-] > ppl where i can find codesc for ubuntu
<fruitbag> I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<cam> bubba, what's wrong about profit?
<ThePhur> '/join (channel)'
<ThePhur> you type '/join' and the channel to go into
<fruitbag> With a hash?
<jaco> join
<ThePhur> for example, '/join #chatjunkies'
<xcc> G O O G L E  F O R E V E R ! ! ! ++++ G O O G L E  F O R E V E R ! ! !
<fruitbag> Ah... why didn't you say so?
<cam> fruitbag, goto Server on menubar, and choose Join Channel...
<ThePhur> i did
<bubba> cam, nothing, profit is good, but not at the expense of users...
<fruitbag> I'm used to the old mIRC convention of omitting the hash.
<ThePhur> must not have went through because i didnt have quotes around it
<kjon> I need help with cpu throttling. Cpudyn doesn't work on my laptop. Echo x > /proc/(blah)/throttling does work; but cpudyn doesn't like my cpu. What can I do?
<Cooleo> DevinE: How can you load it into ram?
<cam> bubba, they didn't expense users, they are still supporting fedora, for desktop users
<cam> bubba, I for one, find fedora best desktop distro ever
<bubba> thier model locks users into doing thier development, and or using old software...
<ompaul> folks can you take the non questions and answers to #ubuntu-offtopic which is there for chatting in
<cam> bubba, using old software?
<ThePhur> never used Fedora..i like ubuntu =] ..but if your a DIY guy, Slackware is a good one too
<bubba> cam, groovy... lots of people like it, but then lots of people like windows too...
<cam> ompaul, sorry
<ompaul> cam, no worries
<Alex_C> gah - can someone give me the link to 32bit Flash Player for me? I have no web browser
<cam> Alex_C, sorry forgot you :)
<cam> Alex_C, a sec
<Alex_C> hehe
<p0windah> Alex_C: apt-get install links2
<Alex_C> p0windah, yes i've done that - but the page I printed out is missing half the URL
<Alex_C> and I can't navigate on Macromedias site
<bubba> why is it that now that i finally have a 64 bit machine, i cant find a breezy 64 disk?? sigh... probably in the car :(
<p0windah> use google, not macromedia
<prxq> any ideas why new bash instances don't read .profile?
<ThePhur> they use .bashrc, right?
<Alex_C> p0windah, could you just find the link for me, please?
<[-DevinE-] > pwd :P
<fruitbag> Stupid question: how can I adjust my IRC font?
<ubuntu> I got java installed but in order to install azureus I have to be in superuser mode and that seems to be a problem
<fruitbag> In order to change the font style, size and appearance.
<cam> Alex_C, you need to install linux32
<cam> Alex_C, then run firefox with linux32
<Alex_C> have done
<ThePhur> fruitbag, Settings -> Preferences
<prxq> ThePhur: indeed. Argh.
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about sudo
<cam> Alex_C, did you download firefox and unpacked it somewhere?
<Alex_C> yes,
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about azureus
<prxq> ThePhur: for some reasons other distros do that differently. grumble.
<angelo> hey how would i go about finding the right ati drivers for my ATI radeon 9700 mobility card to put in my laptop
<Alex_C> i've followed the instructions and have done everything - but it's not working
<ThePhur> yeah, i had trouble settings the bash prompt in slackware but with ubuntu it went no prob
<cam> Alex_C, then you need something like 'linux32 /path/to/firefox/firefox'
<_jason> prxq: ? .profile is only for login shells
<jaco> Leaving #ubuntu
<Alex_C> doesn't say that in the guide
<cam> ThePhur, bash do not read .profile
<ThePhur> i know, they use .bashrc
<cam> Alex_C, in guide there was a script called firefox32, and inside that script this command is written
<revmoo> does k3b handle buffer underruns?
<revmoo> i hope so...
<cam> Alex_C, and sorry I couldn't find that tutor I mentioned on a quick look, and I really don't want to start a deep search on google, it's kind of messed with my ip brings useless pages on every query
<Alex_C> ok,
<cam> revmoo, indeed it's your write which handles buffer underruns
<revmoo> oh ok
<cam> revmoo, burnproof or something, and k3b (cdrecord) support burnproof tech
<revmoo> i thought software had to support the burnproof in the hardware
<salah> How can We play DVD ??
<revmoo> ok thats what i wanted to know
<revmoo> this burner does have burnproof or something so ill be fine
<cam> revmoo, it does if your hardware has support for it
<ompaul> !tell salah about restricted
<cam> revmoo, yep don't worry :P
<Alex_C> well geeee, this is good - a guide that doesn't work - and leaves you with no web browser
<ompaul> salah, please read the message from ubotu
<ompaul> Alex_C, what did you do
<prxq> _jason: on this slackware box, .profile gets loaded for each new shell. On the ubuntu box not.
<cam> Alex_C, you can use firefox 1.0.7
<Alex_C> follow the guide, but now firefox wont even open
<Alex_C> no -
<salah> i don't get it
<p0windah> wow, using dapper my machine doesnt freeze when I try to use my webcam
<ompaul> Alex_C, what were you trying to do?
<salah> I can't play DVD ?
<Alex_C> following the guide FirefoxAMD64FlashJava on the wiki
<cam> salah, you can, but illegally
<_jason> prxq: according to 'man bash' .profile is only used for login shells
<salah> What?
<salah> lol
<ompaul> p0windah, please take the dapper talk to #ubuntu+1 it is not for here
<p0windah> salah: yes you can, but you will need to download some additional(non standard) software to get it working
<salah> like ?
<cam> salah, you need to decss which is illegal as far as I know
<ThePhur> p0windah, to play DVD's?
<prxq> _jason: yes, that is true.
<cam> salah,  but you can pley them with totem, gmplayer etc.
<p0windah> salah: its no illegal
<cam> p0windah, how come it's not illegal
<salah> but it's not running
<cam> it is ;)
<_jason> prxq: so maybe slack does it differently :)
<p0windah> cam: it is not illegal to decode DVD's that you own
<arrinmurr> p0windah: it won't with breezy either, if you recompile the webcam driver
<Alex_C> :( this is rubbish. guide is useless
<prxq> _jason: that's how it looks like. All other things being equal :-)
<ompaul> Alex_C, have you a command line handy?
<Alex_C> yes
<cam> p0windah, then tell me why no serious distro ship decss ?
<ompaul> Alex_C, have you got X?
<ThePhur> slack does indeed do things a bit differently, i can always set up fluxbox no prob in ubuntu, but in slack is always just that much harder to do..nevertheless, i still love the distro
<p0windah> arrinmurr: sssh, we cant mention it in this channel
<Alex_C> X .... GUI?
<biovore> cam: its illegal
<ompaul> Alex_C, yes?
<Alex_C> yes I have
<cam> though I don't think anyone would cuff you for doing that, it must be fair use from every aspect
<arrinmurr> p0windah: we can't mention fixing breezy? sure we can :)
<ompaul> Alex_C, in a terminal do the following:: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<ompaul> Alex_C, that will give you the epiphany browser
<Alex_C> I see,
<ompaul> Alex_C, then you can read the the web all you want and try to figure out what happened
<Alex_C> no I cant ><
<Alex_C> The application "epiphany" has quit unexpectedly
<joosep> why won't xmms start anymore after a restart?
<p0windah> joosep: are you using breezy ?
<joosep> yes
<p0windah> ok then
<ompaul> Alex_C, okay restart you window session (logout not shutdown) and then try it
<p0windah> joosep: did you perform any updates since your last update/upgrade ?
<cam> how come ubuntu does not ship epiphany as it's part of gnome desktop
<Alex_C> kk, hold on tight
<joosep> i installed some plugins, p0windah
<joosep> but i have already removed-reinstalled xmms, it didn't work, p0windah
<p0windah> joosep: have you tried disabling, said plugins ?
<ompaul> cam, one browser one mail client one of the problems for people who never saw gnu/linux before is the bewildering choice of applications
<cam> and epiphany doesn otwork
<joosep> i cannot disable them, it won't even start
<[-DevinE-] > dose anyone know where i can get cedega ???
<atoponce> has anyone successfully applied selinux to ubuntu?
<[-DevinE-] > full version
<p0windah> joosep: you may have mangled your config files, try "sudo dpkg -P xmms" - that will remove and purge all associated conf/setting files
<slide> Anyone know of a program like Quickbooks? (preferably a gnome app)
<ompaul> [-DevinE-] , the cedega web site and bring your credit card
<Alex_C> i'm sure Linux hates me. I can never get anything to complie and nothing working
<p0windah> joosep: then reinstall it
<Alex_C> it still does that error
<ompaul> Alex_C, I have no idea what you were doing to cause it
<Husio> Hi there
<Alex_C> ompaul, nor me
<[-DevinE-] > oh hi ompaul 10x for all your help .. i'm on ubuntu right now
<ompaul> Alex_C, let me look at that page
<Husio> I'm searching for the zope-site folder... where it is by default ?
<cam> Alex_C, just a sec, I'll tell you how you can fix epiphany
<[-DevinE-] > and i got mt fat32 partitoions mounted also
<Alex_C> ompaul, the FirefoxAMD64FlashJava guide?
<Archaios> When I copy files  from my second hard drive (NTFS) is there an easy way to change the permissions for all the files transfered so everyone can 'write' to the files?
<ompaul> what is with thanks and 10x tenanx is how I read that :-/
<Remag> is their a guid for a newbie and how to install ubuntu??   :/
<cam> Alex_C, never mind, it's really broken
<fruitbag> How may I be able to adjust my font here?
<ompaul> Alex_C, okay do this
<p0windah> Archaios: you can "chmod o+w -R /change/this/folder/"
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install lynx
<callens> avec evolution je n'arrive pas  envoyer mes mails
<joosep> p0windah: still no change :O
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, totally, Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<p0windah> Alex_C: try links2 - you'll get further
<joosep> when i start it from a terminal it doesn't ouput anything p0windah
<ompaul> Alex_C, do that --> sudo apt-get install lynx  <<-- lynx is a text browser
<gnuts> hello all, anyone have a simple fix for this dvd::rip message? "failed to mount DVD at /cdrom (mount:No medium found)
<_jason> !fr is <reply> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<ubotu> ...but fr is already something else...
<gnuts> it reads the toc just fine
<Alex_C> ompaul, done
<ifdefn> !nfs
<ubotu> it has been said that nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<p0windah> joosep: without any error messages... try apt-get update; apt-get install --reinstall xmms
<p0windah> joosep: aside from that, are you sure that you do indeed have sound working ?
<ompaul> Alex_C, next do this >>  lynx https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava <<
<fruitbag> Wel -- can no-one here help out?
<joosep> yes, i was listening with xmms 10 minutes ago
<fruitbag> I'm using X-chat here.
<ompaul> Alex_C, down arrow and up arrow will navigate that
<joosep> i did an X restart and it's gone
<Alex_C> ompaul, I have the guide printed out infront of me
<p0windah> joosep: yes, that was before you rebooted - I mean can you elicit sound from any other application on your machine "now"
<ompaul> Alex_C, ahhhh
<Remag> i need help isntalling...is there a guid anywhere that will help me?  or let me know wth im doing wrong?  :X
<Remag> GUIDE
<joosep> p0windah, i didn't reboot, X crashed and i had to restart X. sorry if i confused you
<Remag> or somethign like that.
<ompaul> Alex_C, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<p0windah> joosep: oic, open a terminal and type "ps ax | grep xmms"
<Alex_C> ompaul, done
<joosep> p0windah, there are 3 instances of xmms running
<ompaul> Alex_C, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<p0windah> joosep: "killall xmms"
<joosep> p0windah, plus grep xmms
<gnuts> hello all, anyone have a simple fix for this dvd::rip message? "failed to mount DVD at /cdrom (mount:No medium found)"
<Cooleo> can anyone help me with PC problems?
<ompaul> Alex_C, !anyone
<ompaul> woop[s
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ompaul> !anyone
<joosep> thanks, p0windah
<Seveas> ompaul, evenin' 
<bubba> Remag, check the chanel message, it has a link http://help.ubuntu.com/
<dan_> how do i mount my HDs?#
<ompaul> Seveas, good evening
<Madpilot> hi all
<ompaul> hi Madpilot
<Alex_C> ompaul, doing that now
<Alex_C> ompaul, done
<ompaul> Alex_C, restart your x again see you in 20 seconds
<cam> dan_, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /target/dir/for/mount
<roostishaw> can someone tell me how i can get valid permissions in gnome to empty my trash??
* ompaul thinks it was a bit brute force but may work
<Seveas> roostishaw, sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Trash
<joosep> why is mplayer's graphical version (GTK+ 1.x) so slow?
<joosep> in playback
<cam> joosep, change sound device to OSS
<Alex_C> ompaul, still no firefox!
<gnuts> ok, different question, how do i find out the automatically assigned mount points for my drives?
<_jason> roostishaw: might want to put -R after chown too
<Remag> thanks bubba
<cam> gnuts, type `mount`
<roostishaw> Seveas, i just replace 'USER' with my username
<gnuts> thank you!!
<ompaul> Alex_C, okay start a terminal and type firefox on the command line
<roostishaw> _jason, what does -R do?
<cam> joosep, somehow there's a problem with the builds you get from multiverse or something
<ompaul> Alex_C, what is it giving out about
<p0windah> roostishaw: recursive
<roostishaw> oh
<joosep> cam, ok
<Alex_C> I would pastebin ... but I have no browser so can I paste it here?
<joosep> cam, so there's no way of getting it faster?
<_jason> roostishaw: recursive, but I guess you don't need it if you are deleting inside the .Trash really
<p0windah> Alex_C: please use links2
<joosep> cam, otherwise mplayer is really fast
<cam> joosep, as I said, just use oss for audio output
<p0windah> Alex_C: and then you will have a web browser
<Seveas> roostishaw, you can use $USER too, it'll be replaced with your username
<cam> joosep, hmm then you case might be different
<cam> joosep, youc an try changing video output plugin to something else maybe
<roostishaw> Seveas, roostishaw@roostishaw:~$  sudo chown $roostishaw ~/.Trash
<roostishaw> chown: too few arguments
<p0windah> Alex_C: it supports frames, javascript, tables and all the other goodies - in a terminal
<Alex_C> p0windah, but not pastebin :)
<gnuts> thanks cam, that helped me fix it!
<Alex_C> all it gives me is the source ... even when I toggle it
<_jason> roostishaw: sudo chown roostishaw:roostishaw ~/.Trash
<dan_> #ubuntu
<ompaul> Alex_C, press ctrl C
<p0windah> Alex_C: links2 http://pastebin.com/ <- works for me
<roostishaw> _jason, thanks, it worked!
<Alex_C> p0windah, there is no option to upload a message
<Alex_C> and at the top it says 'If you see this paragraph, your browser does not support those standards'
<connor> can anyone help me with playing .wma files?
<fruitbag> Can someone here help me quickly with X-Chat?
<p0windah> Alex_C: http://pastebin.com/572241
<_jason> fruitbag: just ask
<Alex_C> ompaul,
<Alex_C> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<fruitbag> jason: I want to adjust my font on X-chat.
<Alex_C> with typing 'firefox'
<p0windah> Alex_C: scroll down and read - you will see a big box,.. thats where you type
<_jason> fruitbag: go to preferences
<ompaul> Alex_C, okay lets find it
<dan_> _jason: it me again, i had to format my HD with linux on and i cant remeber how 2 mount my HDs, can tell me how do it again please?
<_jason> dan_: windows drives?
<hupp3l> hey what is the most important libraries I need to install?
<ixian> extremely newbish question here, but does ubuntu need to be installed on a fat32 drive? my HD is NTFS, do i need to make a FAT32 partition on it? will that even work..?
<dan_> _jason: yeah
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan_ about ntfs
<hupp3l> I want to install VLC but it says it has some unmet dependencies?
<comptoyou> how do I install a crossover-standard_4.2-2_i386.deb ?
<amee2k> hi all
<ompaul> Alex_C, you look well and truely broken - how I have no idea
<Alex_C> shall I just re-install Ubuntu??? would of been done by now
<Madpilot> ixian: Ubuntu uses ext3, not MS formatting
<hupp3l> ixian it uses ext3
<ompaul> Alex_C, try sudo apt-get install libxt6
<fruitbag> Ah... that's better
<_jason> hupp3l: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install vlc
<amee2k> is there a way to print out a list of all installed packages?
<cheleb> Hi all. Anybody in here knows how to change the loading order of kernel modules?
<hupp3l> ok
<ompaul> Alex_C, take this to pm I have a list for you to try
<Alex_C> ompaul, already latest version
<Alex_C> ok,
<_jason> amee2k: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Alex_C> huum ... how to PM ? lol
<Prohibited> Hey, I need help. I am trying to get MYSQL working, but I get this error- "ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" - Any help is appreciated. :)
<Prohibited> I get the error when I try to start MYSQL
<dan_> _jason: thanks, your a star
<_hupp3l> where do you want me to pastebin it?
<amee2k> ty
<_hupp3l> what is the URL?
<p0windah> Prohibited: how are you trying to "start" mysql ?
<p0windah> Prohibited: that error looks like you're trying to run the client
<Prohibited> I tried typing sudo mysql in ssh,then I tried doing sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ompaul> Alex_C, you (A) need to change your nick as alex_c is owned by someone who at a guess is not you
<Prohibited> Error came with both.
<ixian> Madpilot: so what would i need to do to prepare my hard drive? I have one partition, NTFS, with winXP on it. i have partition magic, so do i just... make another partition with ext3? or can i make it fat32 and ubuntu takes care of the ext3 stuff during the install?
<ompaul> Alex_C, you (B) need to register the new nick to pm somone
<comptoyou> ls
<Alex_C> Ahh, I don't know how to regiser it
<Alex_C> register*
<Prohibited> Oh.
<Prohibited> I just got it started.
<_hupp3l> http://pastebin.com/572248
<Alex_C> ompaul, I think I will just re-install Ubuntu
<_jason> hupp3l: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<p0windah> Prohibited: pastebin the error you get with /etc/init.d/mysql start
<_hupp3l> _jason: http://pastebin.com/572248
<_hupp3l> there you go
<Alex_C> thanks for your help though ompaul
<ompaul> Alex_C,    say you change your nick to alex_cx with /nick alex_cx then you /ns register some_password_here
<_jason> hupp3l: put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ too please
<Prohibited> I got it started just now, but am I supposed to be able to go to url.com:3306 and get a save file? If so, it's not working...
<bubba> XCX?X?
<Madpilot> ixian: I'm the wrong person to ask about partitioning - the only Ubuntu installs I've done have been into empty harddrives!
<Alex_C> I see, thanks ompaul
<_hupp3l> ok
<ixian> ok thank you anyway
<p0windah> Prohibited: probably questions best answered in #mysql
<Alex_C> I will go re-install ubuntu though,
<Prohibited> oh okay, thanks.
<dan_> _jason: how do i give myself permision to write to the HDs?
<ompaul> Alex_C, no worries see you on the other side
<VR^> does anyone know how to set a specific font in .Xdefaults ? i'm trying to set Terminus in there for use with aterm, but nothing i've tried has worked.
<Alex_C> hehe, ok - thanks
<Alex_C> cya
<_jason> dan_: writing to ntfs isn't supported
* gnomefreak likes the new xfce :)
<ixian> so can anyone answer this then? what do i need to do to prepare a NTFS hard drive with winXP on it for Ubuntu? do i make a FAT32 partition or what?
<dan_> _jason: oh, how do i mount my DVD drives then?
<_jason> dan_: you should just be able to put a dvd in the drive
<_hupp3l> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9312
<ompaul> ixian, are you giving up that other thing and taking to ubuntu?
<bubba> my mouse locked up after the computer went blank (alt+F1, then alt+F7 got me back into a gui).
<_jason> ixian: shrink the ntfs to leave free unpartitioned space on the drive then tell the installer to partition the available space
<ompaul> ixian, or do you want to share the space with ubuntu
<Archaios> Can anyone help me change the gamma setting on the spca5xx driver?
<_jason> hupp3l: are you using dapper?
<_hupp3l> yes
<dan_> _jason, ok, just one more question, i still cant get mp3s to play? how do i make them play?
<p0windah> _hupp3l: sorry, no support
<_hupp3l> but i installed it a while ago
<gnomefreak> ubotu: tell dan_ about mp3
<Madpilot> hupp3l: for Dapper, join #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> ixian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo that might help a little
<_jason> hupp3l: well you have the main dapper repo commented, you should uncomment that.  Also the repos on the bottom may mess you up, I would comment those
<_hupp3l> ok
<bubba> hrm... bummer :( howto re-enable my mouse?
<aaa> i need to uninstall firefox 1.0.7, to install firefox 1.5.0.1... what i do???
<slew> hey, ive a question regarding firefox. when i download a .tar.gz, it goes to the archive manager, instead of saving it in its download directory. is there a way to make it not open the archive manager and just let it download to the disk?
<gnomefreak> aaa: do not uninstall ff1.0.7
<_jason> aaa: you do not need to uninstall it if you follow the wiki instructions.  If you uninstall it, other programs will fail to work
<Madpilot> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_jason> slew: that's firefox preferences, you can use wget in a terminal to download it though
<aaa> i've downloaded firefox 1.5.0.1, but i can't to execute te installer because if i write "firefox" in the root terminal, the firefox browser opens...
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<aaa> and the name of the sh file is "firefox"
<cheleb> oKtosiTe, so i'll ask the other way. Does anybody in here have a wacom tablet?
<_jason> aaa: read the wiki page ^
<gnomefreak> aaa: follow the instructions theres more to it than downloading it
<aaa> ok, i'm openning the website...
<slew> _jason, if its in the prefs, i dunno where to look. already i have it set to ask me where to download each file and it refuses to do so.
<p0windah> DogWater: if you used POST to submit the form, yes
<peterrus> hellow
<slew> im using ff 1.5.01
<_jason> slew: just right click and 'save as' then, or use wget
<peterrus> is there someone here owning a pocketpc?
<Archaios> Anyone know how to adjust the gamma on spca5xx for a webcam?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<peterrus> hi
<peterrus> is there someone here owning a pocketpc?
<linuxboyfriend> did anyone use Automatix?
<peterrus> nope
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: dont use it
<usr_ubuntu> cd
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<peterrus> noone uses a pocketpc?
<comptoyou> cell phone
<slew> _jason, yeah, thats prolly easier than reinstalling it..
<dan_> _jason: i get "The file is not an audio stream" when i try to play a mp3
<gnomefreak> my pc barely fits in my car let alone my pocket :(
<_jason> dan_: try a different mp3
<peterrus> install win32codecs
<linuxboyfriend> ubotu: Automatix is offering to downlaod firefox 1.5 along with plugins thats why I was looking for it
<ubotu> ...but automatix is already something else...
<dan_> _jason:it says it to all my mp3s
<peterrus> install win32codecs
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: dont use it you can get ff1.5 from the wiki
<Madpilot> linuxboyfriend: ubotu is a bot
<bshumate> an Automatix ate my Dingo!
<Madpilot> !tell linuxboyfriend about ff1.5
<linuxboyfriend> Madpilot: :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell linuxboyfriend asbout easyubuntu
<_jason> dan_: did you install that file that gnomefreak linked you to earlier?
<sydney_p> hi, can someone tell me which program displays man pages, please?
<linuxboyfriend> Madpilot: then how can i download firefox through apt
<Madpilot> linuxboyfriend: you can't yet - see the URL the bot just sent you
<gnomefreak> i think mp3s are gstreamer-mad or something like that
<joosep> anyone know a good media library manager for xmms?
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<apokryphos> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> now why wouldnt that send to him :(
<linuxboyfriend> Madpilot: ok
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: he has that site already :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell linuxboyfriend about easyubuntu
<dan_> _jason: yeah - i just get errors
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: that is an alternative to automatix and is much safer
<_jason> dan_: did you follow the instructions about enabling universe?
<peterrus> is there someone who knows how to rip dvd's and then convert them to 320x240 pixels and lower the sound/video quality so i can play them on my pocketpc?
<emerson> sydney_p:what mean? you just go to your terminal and type man xxx
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: what? easyubuntu?
<Madpilot> linuxboy: easiest bet is to wait less than eight weeks, because Dapper will be out then with 1.5.x by default
<alfonso> hi
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: yes
<aaa> i've downloaded firefox 1.5.0.1 from www.getfirefox.com, but i can't to erase this folder, because i don't have permission, who i can to erase this folder?
<IdleOne> !tell aaa  about ff1.5
<sydney_p> thanks, but i want to do man "the program which is used for man" so i can learn about it
<alfonso> 3
<IdleOne> aaa:  follow the instruction that ubotu  just sent to you
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<peterrus> aaa: "sudo nautilus" and then remove
<jjjjjjj> hello.  does "anyone" here have a vsftpd running where I could try and download something from w2k and I.E?
<jjjjjjj> "anyone"
<Madpilot> sydney_p: try 'man man', that might tell you what's used to display man files
<peterrus> is there someone who knows how to rip dvd's and then convert them to 320x240 pixels and lower the sound/video quality so i can play them on my pocketpc?
<gnomefreak> yw linuxboyfriend
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: now tell me another thing! whats the root password in ubuntu?
<_jason> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<peterrus> you should know that
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: your user password and its sudo not su
<sydney_p> Madpilot:i tried that, maybe i need to read farther down the page, i'll have a look
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: when I try to use sudo, it says that I am not in sudoers!
<apokryphos> linuxboyfriend: is that the first account on the system?
<bubba> so... i seem to have a little probmem with my mouse :( the laptop went into some kind of power save mode, and I had to ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a shell to wake it back up, I switched back to F7(gui), the keyboard is back, but the mouse is locked up! how can I restart the mouse? or unstick it ?
<linuxboyfriend> apokryphos: yes, the only account in the system
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: did you install ubuntu on that pc?
<comptoyou> how do I install crossover-standard_4.2-2_i386.deb ?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: yes
<IdleOne> comptoyou:  dpkg -i filename.deb
<Madpilot> linuxboyfriend: did you do a standard install?
<apokryphos> linuxboyfriend: (i) did you do an "advanced" install or something, or (ii) have you been playing with sudoers/visudo?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend:  try sudo apt-get update hit enter than type your password
<comptoyou> ok I did that now what IdleOne ?
<linuxboyfriend> Madpilot: yes standard installation
<IdleOne> comptoyou:  it should be unpacking and installing now
<linuxboyfriend> apokryphos: no i have not been playing with sudoers, i can not login via root or sudo
<apokryphos> linuxboyfriend: then you wouldn't be having any of those problems.
<comptoyou> I dont see anything going on
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: how can i sudo
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: are you logged in as the user you made in the install?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: there's only one user on the system, the one he began with.
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: type sudo apt-get update in terminal
<IdleOne> comptoyou: where did you download the file?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: he's already said that it produces "you're not in sudoers" error message :)
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: he just asked how to sudo
<linuxboyfriend> apokryphos: currently I am in gentoo cuse ubuntu can not sudo so i can not configure my internet and many other things
<_jason> linuxboyfriend: paste the output of the 'groups' command
<poltox> any one who knows how to use lvm in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> linuxboyfriend: as I said, if you didn't do one of the two things I said above, then you wouldn't be getting that error.
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get update, can you explain that what it will do?
<comptoyou> Im in home
<linuxboyfriend> _jason: i am in gentoo now
<apokryphos> linuxboyfriend: it's a simple command, which is being done with sudo permissions. To see if your sudo works.
<IdleOne> comptoyou:  if you downloaded the file to your desktop type cd Desktop
<linuxboyfriend> apokryphos: i install ubuntu and try to sudo but it is not going!
<aaa> "sudo nautilus" is a command for the root terminal?
<_jason> linuxboyfriend: then pastebin /etc/passwd and /etc/sudoers from your ubuntu partition
<apokryphos> well, and it'll check if you're on the Net
<zaxxon> can any one help with installing flash player on a kubuntu unit
<comptoyou> is not in desktop IdleOne
<peterrus> is there someone who knows how to rip dvd's and then convert them to 320x240 pixels and lower the sound/video quality so i can play them on my pocketpc?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zaxxon about flash
<asubedi> anyone using scim here?
<Madpilot> aaa: no, it launches the filemanager w/ root privs - be careful with that
<dan_> _jason: yeah it will play them now, but i have no sound
<tatters> does anyone know what the path to ADODB is?
<peppo> hello
<_jason> dan_: do you have sound with anything?
<IdleOne> comptoyou:  if the file is in your home directory the cd~/home and then dpkg-i filename.deb
<dan_> not on linux
<poltox> LVM any one? Help please!
<dan_> _jason: not on linux
<peppo> a friend has installed 5.10 on a machine with a voodoo3 card. he's only getting 640x480 in X... does anyone know if the version of X that comes with 5.10 has the "tdfx" graphics driver?
<_jason> dan_: maybe someone else can help you with that
<gnomefreak> peppo: i think its 6.8
<nickrud> peppo, yes, he needs to correct the horizsync & vertrefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peppo> well, x.org doesn't even seem to have a hardware support list
<nickrud> !tell peppo about fixres
<peppo> nickrud, doh
<dan_> does anyone know why i have no sound?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell peppo about hardware
<gnomefreak> the link ubotu sent you lists what hardware is supported
<bubba> !tell bubba about fixres
<gnomefreak> dan_: you have it turned down?
<peppo> dude, it isn't even listed :/
<nickrud> peppo, if he wants open gl as well, point him at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<aaa> ok, i eliminated the folder. thank's and bye :P
<nickrud> peppo, I've run a voodoo3 under ubuntu, it's there
<zaxxon> can any one help with installing flash player on a kubuntu unit ?
<peppo> it's not listed in that doc though
<peppo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: read the pm ubotu sent you
<comptoyou> airplane@airplane:~$ sudo dpkg -i crossover-standard_4.2-2_i386.deb
<comptoyou> (Reading database ... 101329 files and directories currently installed.)
<comptoyou> Preparing to replace crossover-standard 4.2-2 (using crossover-standard_4.2-2_i386.deb) ...
<comptoyou> Unpacking replacement crossover-standard ...
<comptoyou> Setting up crossover-standard (4.2-2) ...
<comptoyou>  IdleOne
<zaxxon> gnome - i did
<ixian> ubotu tell ixian about hardware
<gnomefreak> comptoyou: please dont paste
<zaxxon> it does not help me
<comptoyou> sorry
<bubba> sadly, my mouse is messed up right now :(
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: what part is not helping?
<nickrud> peppo, I'll add it ;)
<zaxxon> i run the line on Kubuntu and am getting an error that flash-mozilla can not b found
<bubba> which god do I pray to for mouse fixery ?
<peppo> nickrud, it doesn't work out-of-the-box
<IdleOne> CompBrain:  there you go it is unpacking and replacing / installing
<IdleOne> comptoyou:  ^
<gnomefreak> !info flash
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nickrud> peppo, no, it doesn't, or not well. read the voodoo page, it'll explain a bit
<comptoyou> where does it go IdleOne ?
<jesseman_> comptoyou, killall-gnome-panel will make the crossover menu appear in your apps menu
<jesseman_> comptoyou, sorry, its "killall gnome-panel"
<peppo> we don't care about 3d one iota
<zaxxon> gnome, i got its message - but the link to ubuntu flash pages, does not work for my KUBUNTU 5.10
<manthar> !fr
<bubba> 70% of 641.4 MB <-- breezy 64 cd downloading :)
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<manthar> #ubuntu-fr
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: hold on im trying to open it
<bubba> it would be nifty if i can restore my mouse before 100%
<zaxxon> cool thanks
<comptoyou> im in kde
<zaxxon> its a kde desktop not gnome - if that makes any difference
<IdleOne> comptoyou:  try #kubuntu for help with kde
<nickrud> peppo, all you need to do is edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and insert the correct HorizSync & VertRefresh under the Monitor section
<bubba> !tell bubba about fixmouse
<gnomefreak> Xappe: no
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: no
<bubba> wishful thinking!
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: are you running a i386?
<DigitalGheko> sup
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: also do you have multiverse repo enabled?
<zaxxon> GF if an INTEL mobo is i386, then yes
<zaxxon> dont know gnome, never heard of multiverse
<zaxxon> ight help for me to tell you,
<gnomefreak> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zaxxon> I AM AS GREEN AS KERMIT THE FROG
<gnomefreak> ^^^ enable both universe and multiverse
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Poogles> Mind if I ask someone an Ubuntu question?
<gnomefreak> Poogles: ask away
<DigitalGheko> gnomefreak, what does that do?
<IdleOne> zaxxon:  lucky guy! how is Mrs.Piggy doing? ;)
<Poogles> For some odd reason my resolution doesn't seem to change no matter what I do to xorg.conf and the like.
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: what ddoes what do?
<DigitalGheko> the multivers thing?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Poogles about fixres
<zaxxon> idle, she is horny as ever, and never lets me sleep
<Poogles> It is stuck at 1024x768 and has these horrid black bars on the side.
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: universe and multiverse are repos to allow more packages
<gnomefreak> Poogles: read the pm ubotu sent you
<DigitalGheko> i popped my linux virginity today with an install of ubuntu... loving it already... just don't know much about anything =P
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  first step is enable multiverse . type !repos in here and follow the link the bot gives you
<thenuke> DigitalGheko: that's the best part I think.. I mean that when you really dont know anything about what seems interesting
<DigitalGheko> tell me... ATI drivers for this laptop; can I install them?
<DigitalGheko> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<HammerBlade2020> i want dapper ahhh!!
<DigitalGheko> oooo thanks IdleOne
<we2by> !hacks
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, we2by
<louis_> Hello
<ixian> doesn't easyubuntu come with ati drivers? are they the same ones as that method?
<DigitalGheko> k next stupid question... how do I install the drivers?
<zaxxon> here thanks for the help.... NOT
<zaxxon> but possibly better
<zaxxon> got me to get it working by my self
<zaxxon> went to adept
<gnomefreak> ixian: it does i dont know if same though
<zaxxon> seardched for flash
<zaxxon> and there it was.
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  like I said enable multivverse first
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<DigitalGheko> kk
<Poogles> Ruddy Ubuntu - anyone know how to get the hell out of X and back to the glorious console mode I miss so much?
* gnomefreak doesnt use easyubuntu or automatix   too easy to install things that they help with
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  when that is done you will follow the wiki page for the ati drivers and if you run into walls you ask in here ()
<Poogles> I'm on a friend's laptop right now... She insisted on having an easier end distro, so I decided to try out Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> Poogles: ctrl+alt+f1
<nickrud> Poogles, clt-alt-f1 thru f6 for consoles
<louis_> io
<mister_roboto> Poogles: you can always choose a console login from the initial login dialog box too
<gnomefreak> come back to X with ctrl+alt+f7
<nickrud> zaxxon, which flash did you find? (some are better than others)
<DigitalGheko> IdleOne, thanks =] 
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  np
<peppo> nickrud, did you have those modelines?
<bubba> 86%
<manthar> how can i mount my disk drive
<nickrud> peppo, you probably don't want to add modelines; if you like, you can pm me & I'll walk you through it
<manthar> i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<peppo> well, I'm logged in via VNC, and looking at his xorg.conf
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Madpilot> peppo: ^^^
<IdleOne> manthar:  welcome to Ubuntu
<manthar> hi idleone
<peppo> maddler, ^^^?
<dan_> gnomefreak: nope the sound is at full
<bubba> manthar, there are many ways, you can mount (as root or sudo), with the command line with the mount command, or you may be able to use a gui (like konqueror...)
<manthar> ok i like the sudo comand
<manthar> bubba can you help me
<bubba> ubotu, mount is a command for mounting filesystems.
<ubotu> ...but mount is already something else...
<Madpilot> peppo: look at the URLs that 'ubotu posted
<peppo> maddler, yeh?
<Madpilot> peppo: above where I used the ^^^
<peppo> Madpilot, the tdfx driver is already installed and in use.
<Madpilot> peppo: ah, sorry - wrong person :|
<bubba> manthar, if you can be specific, i can help specifically.
<Madpilot> manthar:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<bubba> manthar, my guess is that link above has everything you need to know...
<gnomefreak> dan_: i was kidding because you asked whats wrong with my sound  i cant see your sound from here so i didnt know what is wrong with it. does lspci list your sound card?
<HammerBlade2020> how do i find out how secure my ubuntu machine is?
<nickrud> peppo, the monitor section should look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9316 ; be SURE to use values that are correct for his monitor
<bubba> HammerBlade2020, thats a good question, but i dont know if any one person can answer that.
<HammerBlade2020> i see :-(
<Madpilot> HammerBlade2020: by default it's quite secure.
<gnomefreak> secure from what?
<sureshot> hey does anyone know how to run 2 montirs as an extended desktop with ubuntu
<HammerBlade2020> from hackers.
<HammerBlade2020> i use ssh, is that ok?
<HammerBlade2020> ssh to get on irc from work etc.
<bubba> 95%
<peterrus> is there someone who knows how to rip dvd's and then convert them to 320x240 pixels and lower the sound/video quality so i can play them on my pocketpc?
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: as long as the pc is connected to net there will always be a way to get into it but they have things that will help secure the pc
<bubba> HammerBlade2020, well... what are your options? windows? if thats your only other option, then ubuntu is probably more secure.
<dan_> gnomefreak:  I dont know what my sound card is! but heres what it came up, and perhaps you will be able to see if it has picked up a sound card or not. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9317
<peppo> nickrud, cool, thanks, just have to find some good specs for this monitor
<HammerBlade2020> bubba, i'm not going back to windows. period
<ompaul> gnomefreak, such as ubuntu
<manthar> bubba i make a mistake this is note a disk drive but a floppy drive
<bubba> HammerBlade2020, AND YOU CANT MAKE ME! so there!
<DigitalGheko> anyone have experience with CrossOver Office?
<HammerBlade2020> bubba, :-)
<bubba> im scared to use windows anymore...
<budluva> anyone here familiar with getting wifi working? im having problems finding out exactly which wireless driver i should use...
<gnomefreak> dan_: thats the first time ive ever heard of that soundcard maybe someone else has heard of it knows how to set it up
<bubba> budluva, ive had lots of problems... but right now i have my wireless working using ndiswrapper and the windows inf/sys files
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: i know its not free
<sureshot> is there a way to use 2 monitors as an extended desktop
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, you can check for things that are listening to the net by typing sudo netstat -tlp in a terminal...
<DigitalGheko> i wanna get dreamweaver8 running on here... any suggestions?
<budluva> bubba hrmm...ill try ndiswrapper i guess
<bubba> budluva, sometimes dmesg | grep net  will show the right info
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: by default linux is more secure than most other os
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, yea i figured
<bubba> budluva, well.. you need to find out whats right for your computer... first figure out what you have, then google it, and ubuntu, and you will likely find how others got thiers working.
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: there are a few other nice options than dreamweaver for linux
<budluva> bubba dmesg just shows eth0, marvell yukon, nothing about my wireless card
<DigitalGheko> gnomefreak, such as?
* gnomefreak would love screem but it doesnt work for me yet   take a look at nvu i think the name is
<bubba> ive been surprised how many times ubuntu has figured out my wifi, and it just worked on first boot!
<stpere> DigitalGheko, nvu, bluefish
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: try Bluefish
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: i can do that brb let me install :) ty
* DigitalGheko runs off to find BlueFish
<DigitalGheko> =D thanks
<bubba> budluva, hrm... well the kernel may not be detecting it. do you have a laptop? can you lookup the model, and find your specs?
<budluva> ya...
<budluva> bubba   arrow103720 - Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (WM3B2200BG)
<budluva>    arrow105881 - Wireless 802.11g (WMIB-158G)
<budluva> either one of those, dont know which one though
<budluva> ubuntu wont detect it
<bubba> budluva, hey, ive got its little brother (2100) in my other lappy...
<budluva> ya im guessing its the intel 2200bg card in my lappy
<ubuntu> i'm looking for ICQ under linux
<bubba> ubuntu automagicly detected it and got it working about 6 different times, but one time it needed  a program called rf1 installed (or run) to turn on the card.
<scav> that intel card should be auto detected
<budluva> what did you use to autodetect? at install you mean?
<bubba> budluva, the intel is part of centrino, as in Intel based laptop... i dont know about arrow.
<gnomefreak> sweet bluefish is an all around editor :)
<budluva> bubba i have an amd64 cpu
<dan_> Does anyone know how to set up my sound card?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9317
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: yeah, I think new versions of Bluefish are now coded in... Bluefish :P
<DigitalGheko> lol
<gnomefreak> this is nice :) i like
<bubba> budluva, well... most of the ubuntu installs on that laptop, it just worked.. i never did anything. but one time, i had to find a program called RF1, and run it to turn the wifi card on.
<bubba> budluva, I do in the machine im on right now... but i have to reboot it to burn/install breezy 64.
<gnomefreak> assuming this is latest version ;)
<bubba> my damn mouse has not returned :( so  i gotta reboot! poops
<budluva> hrmm
<budluva> well im lost never had to config wireless with ubuntu
<biloyp> anyone kkknow of a app that can play .wmv media files
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  do you know how I add evolution to the right click menu in openbox?
<Seveas> biloyp, {mplayer,totem-xine} + w32codecs
<soundray> dan_, you don't seem to have a recognized sound card. If you set up a program such as vdr, which makes use of your DVB card, you may be able to play sound through it.
<biloyp> I tried totem but it wouldnt work Sev
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: no not off hand i havent used openbox in a year or so i was using flux but never tried
<gopi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Madpilot> !tell biloyp about restricted
<biloyp> I installed java with the pacakge manager and it works
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  right now Im starting from terminal but if I close the term window it shuts down evolution also :/
<biloyp> tks Mad I know about restricted..I will check that out
<damnageHack> hi. how to install java 1.5 in ubuntu breezy? the default 1.4 installation is not satisfactory for me
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: in the menu do you see menu editor or edit menu?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  nope
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell damnageHack about java
<nickrud> IdleOne, nohup evolution  should allow you close the terminal
<biloyp> damage read the Help docs about Java
<luis_> hi
<IdleOne> nickrud:  lemme give it a try
<nickrud> IdleOne, typo: hohup evolution &
* gnomefreak also refuses to use evo :)
* nickrud has been using evo since 0.8 or so?
<damnageHack> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<triceratops> I just saw that fetchmailconf is only a script which points to '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/fetchmailconf.py'. but this file don't exist. Is this a bug or is there a paket missing I have to install?
* gnomefreak brb
<IdleOne> nickrud:  hohup comand not found
<amonkey> i accidently overwrote the beginning of my partition, i want to try some file recovery software on it but first i want to get my comp running again. how can i image the damaged partition so i can run recovery stuff later?
<soundray> !info fetchmailconf
<ubotu> fetchmailconf: (fetchmail configurator), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 6.2.5-13ubuntu3.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 99 kB, Installed size: 224 kB
<soundray> triceratops, ^
<jerry> hello room
<nickrud> IdleOne, it's in coreutils, I can't imagine it not being there
<soundray> IdleOne, try nohup instead of hohup :)
<definity> hi
<nickrud> doh
<definity> can some one help me
<soundray> definity, not unless you ask a question
<jerry> can some one tell me where i can get the best info for a noob and linux?
<gnu2it2> will dapper flight3 automatically upgrade to fl4 or is therea trick?
<definity> if i download kbfx would i download the .deb file
<amonkey> jerry, google
<nickrud> jerry, tldp.org
<definity> if im using kubuntu
<IdleOne> nickrud:  thanks command is nohup evolution
<gnomefreak> gnu2it2: if you do the updates it will
<triceratops> soundray: Theres nothing told about why there is no '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/fetchmailconf.py'...
<soundray> jerry, check out cli info from ubotu:
<Wolfwood> Anyone tell me why Ubuntu wouldn't let me go above 1024 X 768 on my Mini?
<soundray> !tell jerry about cli
<gnomefreak> only difference between flights is the packages are fixed or updated
<jerry> tks ray
<soundray> !tell Wolfwood about fixres
<Wolfwood> Yeah, tell me about that...
<nickrud> IdleOne, fixed one typo, added another. Sorry
<soundray> triceratops, 'sudo apt-get install fetchmailconf'
<jerry> im so new i still have windows behind my ears
<IdleOne> nickrud:  I thought thats what it might have been lol
<Wolfwood> I'm an unusual switcher, I bet - going from OS X to Ubuntu..
<soundray> jerry, go through the menus and try out the smorgasbord of programs that come with ubuntu.
<nickrud> jerry, just defenstrate yourself, it'll be alright ;)
<IdleOne> Wolfwood:  not unusual at all
<jerry> tks nick
<peppo> nickrud, thanks, using those horiz/vertical freqs worked. danke!
<nickrud> peppo, yw
<Wolfwood> Deutscher?
<IdleOne> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<soundray> Wolfwood, yes.
<soundray> IdleOne, Deutsch != Dutch  :)
<triceratops> soundray: I did an anpt-get install fetchmailconf! That's whay I#m asking :-)
<Wolfwood> I see. I found OS X to be sluggish on the Mini. Doesn't compare to this.
<IdleOne> aahhh they all speak the same thing :P
<Wolfwood> Although I don't know how Ubuntu does with hardware 3D acceleration
<gnomefreak> the apps that are in the main repos should the bugs go to launchpad (already sent there) or should i try the apps site?
<jerry> just unsure and scared to try to modify ubuntu so im just need info on how i can get my music out of my hd
<Wolfwood> So anyway, I am certainly curious about fixres. What do I do?
<aaa> what's the path of the firefox 1.0.7 installation? (included with ubuntu)
<speyer> can anyone please have a look at this , apt doesnt remove " phpmyadmin " , there is a error " http://pastebin.com/572334 "
<nickrud> gnomefreak, launchpad, but if there's already a app bug, a reference to it in malone would probably be welcome
<IdleOne> /etc/opt I blelieve aaa
<soundray> triceratops, ah, okay. You have found a package bug, it seems.
<xerophyte> i have 5.10, how can i upgrade my 5.10 to 6.04 .. where can iget the source list
<Wolfwood> I used an external HD to back up my personal data
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gnomefreak: both, I'd say
<Wolfwood> Then wiped my mini's drive
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i have been the only bug reported on that app so far
<soundray> Wolfwood, read the private message from ubotu.
<amonkey> xerophyte, i think that's in the wiki,are you sure you actuallu want to do that?
<_jason> aaa: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<jerry> does any one here play americar army on linux?
<Wolfwood> Ah, thanks soundray. Didn't know what that was down there..
<xerophyte> amonkey, its vmware test install ..
<aaa> ok, please tell me again the command to open the root file browser
<xerophyte> amonkey, can you give me the link please
<j2daosh> ok... im back... gonna give the scripting thing another chance lol... i managed to make it work for the most part... however... how do i use mathmatical operators? is there a list of them somewhere? i need to know how to use a "less then" operator (IE - if $PID >= 2 then kill "$PID")
<_jason> aaa: you really should not mess with files as root, with that warning: gksudo nautilus
<j2daosh> (in that case i need the greater then operator)
<kubby510> can someone help me get hotplug working?
<_jason> j2daosh: that tldp doc lists them
<Mabus07> Can somebody tell me how to get a package and all of it's dependencies from the repos and put it on a cd/usb drive, and how to use it to install the package on an ubuntu machine without the internet?
<aaa> I used /usr/lib/mozila, but the message "Please enter a valid installacion path" appears
<IdleOne> _jason:  he is trying to upgrade to ff1.5..been told about the wiki a few times but insists on breaking it himself heh
<amonkey> xerophyte, i was wrong. i would guess just change breezy to dapper. that worked for going from hoary to breezy at least
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: i havent gotten that far in bash yet but try the abs package from repos its great guide to scripting
<j2daosh> jason... i have never figured out how to use gksudo nautilus... i just open a root terminal or open a root nautilus with my nautilus script
<nickrud> gnomefreak, you'd probably get a quicker fix if you do filed upstream (no offence to the ubuntu guys) You might want to check debian's bug database as well
<triceratops> soundray:  Bug #31798 in fetchmail fetchmailconf (Ubuntu): "fetchmaiconf is a shellscript calling a nonexistant file". Some weeks old but not confirmed yet....
<gnomefreak> aaa: if you read the wiki copy and paste pretty much all commands there should be 0 issues
<aaa> etc/opt is empty
<j2daosh> gnome... yeah im reading that one... but im not getting it... lol its in technical speak which confuses the hell outta me
<j2daosh> lol
<soundray> triceratops, I suspected that. Would you like a sample .fetchmailrc ?
<sureshot> hello again does any one here know how to run 2 monitors as one desktop
<tigerkub> can someoen tell me what files are important for hotplug?
<aaa> but i want to install the flash player, i will install firefox 1.5 later...
<DigitalGheko> just incase anyone wanted to know... Bluefish > nvu
<nickrud> tigerkub, the stuff in /etc/hotplug & /etc/hotplug.d
<DigitalGheko> ^_^
<slide> Is there a quick way via command like to make all files in a directory writable by user/group but not all?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aaa about flash
<irvken> cna you run ubuntu with a kda desktop?
<irvken> kde
<triceratops> soundray:  Thanks, no. I always write it by hand. But I know a lot people who like to use fetchmailconf.
<nickrud> tell aaa about ff15
<nickrud> !tell aaa about ff15
<nickrud> !tell aaa about ff1.5
<gnomefreak> lol
<j2daosh> oh wait... ok i think it is making alittle sense now (the abs guide)..... lets see if i get it... ill be back in 20... either really pissed off or really happy lol
<nickrud> mumbles
<Madpilot> nickrud: third times the charm? :P
<Mabus07> Can somebody tell me how to get a package and all of it's dependencies from the repos and put it on a cd/usb drive, and how to use it to install the package on an ubuntu machine without the internet?
<gnomefreak> abs guide =advanced bash scripting guide :)
<nickrud> Madpilot, all good things come in threes
<j2daosh> lol yeah i know... thats why im not getting it lol... because im novice
<Jivenix> i just installed a chess game, but i cant find it
<IdleOne> nickrud:  if that were true we would all have 3 girlfriends or wives lmao
<gnomefreak> Jivenix: run it in terminal maybe
<sureshot> or our wives will have 3 boyfirends or husbands LOL
<Jivenix> i tried
* gnomefreak has stuck with easy scripts so far
<IdleOne> sureshot:  as long as get mine
<IdleOne> heheh
<soundray> triceratops, maybe you can apt-get source fetchmail and find the script in there.
<j2daosh> /usr/share/bin:/usr/bin:~/bin:/bin:/sbin/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/share/sbin:/usr/local/sbin
<sureshot> he heheh
<nickrud> IdleOne, dreamer
<Mantice> Ubuntu broke installing a graphics card driver :(
<j2daosh> lol ur game is somewhere in one of those lol
<IdleOne> nickrud:  I cant handle the 1 i have wtf am I gonna do with 3
<sureshot> just need to know if there is a way to run 2 monitors as one desktop on ubuntu or any linux
<nickrud> IdleOne, have them compete
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<gnomefreak> sureshot: yes there is but im not real sure how
<sureshot> is there a wiki if so ware
* gnomefreak has hard enough time reading one moniter :(
<Mantice> lol
<sureshot> like to work on one and watch tv on the other
<IdleOne> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> IdleOne: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sureshot> i have a 21 and a 19
<j2daosh> i have 4 montiors....3 are broke though
<Mantice> Can some one fix my ubuntu please
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you really didnt think it was that easy did you :(
<Mantice> GUI modes gone !!
<Mabus07> sureshot: with the appropriate drivers and hardware, yes
<j2daosh> mantice... sure whats ur ip? lol j/p
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  gave it a try
<Mabus07> sureshot: most of the time, if you can get it to work on windows it will work on ubuntu
<Mantice> It was working
<j2daosh> then why u need it fixed?
<Mantice> Then I updated drivers
<gnomefreak> Mantice: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor and set settings back to default
<Mabus07> sureshot: and in my case, I like how my ATI does two monitors BETTER than it does on windows
<triceratops> soundray: Is there a CVS of fetchmail somwhere out there in the wild?
<Mantice> becasue it lag on screen saver
<sureshot> i have an ati 2550 with 256 meg and 2 monitor connections.. it works ok with both monitors showing the same thing
<j2daosh> oh... well dont do that
<j2daosh> lol
<Mabus07> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mabus07> Forgot a g
<soundray> triceratops, I've got the py script here. Would you like a link?
<nickrud> sureshot, there's a couple of things on the wiki, search for xinerama
<gnomefreak> oops
<sureshot> works fine with windows but i am tring to tell micorsoft ware to go LOL
<gnomefreak> sorry
<triceratops> soundray: Oh yes please, that would be nice.
<sureshot> thanks a buch man
<IdleOne> hmm  4 monitors? 1 for each workspace can see everything going on and have 14 different irc clients heh
<nickrud> sureshot, if they don't work (cuz they're not complete) gentoo has a decent howto, iirc
<soundray> triceratops, http://www.soundray.org/fetchmailconf
<izmaelis> is it possible to adjust screen brightness in ubuntu?
<Mabus07> so nobody knows how to download packages from the repo in order to transfer them via burnt cd to a computer without access to the internet? This is rather important..
<sureshot> ok thanks.. i hate ms...
<jjjjjjj> well time for another format and reinstall.  maybe try suse this time.
<_jason> j2daosh: do you have access to safari books?  The o'reilly tutorial on bash is pretty good
<nickrud> Mabus07, it's not exactly easy, but you could look into apt-zip
<syl> hi
<sanmarcos> what ubuntu release/version do you guys recommend for a server?
<Mantice> Man I was going to start recomending Ubuntu over, Microsoft when I fix computers
<speyer> ubuntu portage rocks :)
<soundray> Mabus06, look at the --print-uris option to apt-get
<Mabus07> !apt-zip
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mabus07
<sureshot> same here man
<Mabus07> --print-uris?
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: 5.10
<sureshot> or any linux
<nickrud> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: (Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.13.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<sanmarcos> gnomefreak: breezy ?
<sureshot> anything but ms
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: yes
<soundray> Mabus07, yes, that is what the option is called.
<sureshot> hey here is a stupid question is the wiki url www.wiki.com
<Mantice> im a nix n00b
<Mantice> no
<Mabus07> sureshot:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<gopi> !bt878
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gopi
<Mantice> www.wikii.org
<gnomefreak> sureshot: wiki.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> sureshot:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Mabus07, you could switch to dapper (synaptic is supposed to have that built in now)
<sureshot> thanks again
<syl> hibernate: [10]  Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...
<syl> Your kernel does not have any recent Software Suspend 2 support compiled in.
<Mabus07> nickrud: I just need to get a package for a friend...
<gopi> !bttv
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gopi
<syl> i have kernel 2.6.12-9-686 but hibernate doesnt work... in hibernate log say
<sanmarcos> is xlibs broken in breezy?
<syl> hibernate: [10]  Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...
<syl> Your kernel does not have any recent Software Suspend 2 support compiled in.
<sanmarcos> gnomefreak: it kinda sucks because it makes me install X
<Madpilot> gopi: what are you looking for?
<Mantice> Does dammper able to write to NTSF drives?
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: why?
<j2daosh> nah i dont have access to that... i dont think it would help anyway... im looking at this abs guide and it is just raising more questions then it is supposed to be answering. like the part on if statements and setting multiple parameters... if [ $# -lt $minparam ]  then..... the only thing is... dude never set the # varible in there... he just uses the -n whatever parameters for variables.... how is that possible?
<gopi> i downloaded bttv...
<Madpilot> Mantice: Dapper? no idea
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: you should beable to do a server install
<gopi> Madpilot: how to install it?
<j2daosh> dont u have to set the # varible in order to call the # varible into the script?
<nickrud> Mabus07, tracking the dependencies can be a real bear; --print-uris is something I haven't tried before, it may work very well
<Mantice> Better Graphics card drivers?
<sanmarcos> gnomefreak: I think I didnt do that.. Id have to reinstall right?
<_hupp3l> hey is there anyone that can help me to install vlc
<j2daosh> _hupp3l, sudo apt-get install vlc
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: its easiest that way its clean of any non needed crap
<Mabus07> nickrud: how do you use the --print-uris option?
<soundray> Mabus07, nickrud, I have used --print-uris and wget to update offline machines.
<gopi> Madpilot: This is the one i downloaded bttv-0.9.15.tar.gz
<_hupp3l> ok but then I get the following dependency errors
<Madpilot> gopi: not sure - check the website you got it from?
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: when the install screen comes up type server than hit enter
<Mabus07> soundray: great, so can you give me a few pointers?
<soundray> Mabus07, read man apt-get
<nickrud> Mabus07, talk to the experienced guy :)
<gnomefreak> _hupp3l: on dapper?
<_jason> j2daosh: #?  what does that do?
<DigitalGheko> anyone succesfully installed F4L (Flash4Linux) ?
<_hupp3l> http://pastebin.com/572354
<gopi> Madpilot: Is there a way to install any driver for my pinnacle TV card... i mean install through repositery ?
<_hupp3l> yes on dapper
<IdleOne> !tell DigitalGheko  about flash
<Madpilot> gopi: check the Ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) or google
<nickrud> gopi, bttv is already in your kernel; try modprobe bttv
<j2daosh> _jason, beats the hell outta me... thats why im confused lol... in the abs guide he uses if [ $# -lt $minparam ]  then whatever the rest of it is.... i wanna know what the special # is supposed to do because he/she never set that varible in the beginning of the script
<gnomefreak> _hupp3l: not sure about that package yet but dapper is gonna have depends issues
<gopi> ok thanks !
<_hupp3l> but i got vlc to install before with dapper
<gnomefreak> _hupp3l: try sudo apt-get -f install
<_hupp3l> why would it suddenly do that
<_jason> j2daosh: args=$#           # Number of args passed. :)
<biloyp> I got mplayer to work but when the wmv plays I get and error saying to provide the correct font path????
<Mabus07> How do I run the command and use the print-uris option, though? I tried apt-get install packagename --print-uris but it said I already had the package installed, so it didnt list anything
<j2daosh> where the hell is that at?!
<gnomefreak> _hupp3l: because dapper is always changing (hence the term unstable
<_hupp3l> nope gnomefreak still nothing
<_jason> j2daosh: go to the next grey block
<gopi> nickrud: I tried modprobe bttv in terminal but nothing happened ?
<nickrud> biloyp, use the config on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<gnomefreak> _hupp3l: this is for vlc? or for opera?
<La_PaRCa> I cant see XviD stuffs in totem-xine. any ideas?
<_hupp3l> vlc
<j2daosh> oh... lol way at the bottom
<nickrud> gopi, now, type lsmod | grep bttv ; if you see that, you have bttv installed and available for use
<gnomefreak> ok hold ona min let me see something
<j2daosh> well why would they do it that way... im still stuck at the top!?
<_hupp3l> yeh i know i dont know why it says opera ther at the top
<j2daosh> no... that last part aint in the script... so how is it part of the script?
<soundray> Mabus07, perhaps you just need to run 'apt-cache depends packagename' and copy from /var/cache/apt/archive the appropriate packages.
<gopi> nickrud: many things are displayed... looks like i am having !
<La_PaRCa> Anyone care to help me? I cant watch XviD on totem-xine and already have libxvid installed.
<soundray> Mabus07, sorry, got to go, hope you find a solution.
<gopi> nickrud: So how to proceed to view TV using my TV tuner card? Should I need to get mytv or any software ??
<gnomefreak> _hupp3l: im not having a problem with it
<gnomefreak> you might want to try installing those packages by hand see if that helps if it starts giving you a dependency tree than stop and file bug
<Goldfisch> Here is some more info on bttv ---> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv
<gnomefreak> iirc opera is pointing toward breezy libs anf thats why you cant install on dapper
<sanmarcos> anybody having problems with xlibs being broken in breezy? unable to stat new dist conffile `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/yu.dpkg-new': Not a director
<_hupp3l> nah got it now I had to remove opera first
<sanmarcos> doing dpkg -a --configure --force-all doesnt work either
<Goldfisch> Don't pursue actually running MythTV until you can watch tv on your computer with something like xawtv. When that works (with sound) then it is time to proceed to trying out the MythTV part.
<gopi> So bttv is installed.. and i am having Pinnacle PCTV Pro.... so what else I need to get to see TV ?
<DigitalGheko> !freeformats
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, have you installed the w32codecs?
<DigitalGheko> IdleOne, what was that command again?
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<DigitalGheko> !tell DigitalGheko about Flash
<DigitalGheko> =D
<speyer> what would libapache2-mod-chroot do ?
<speyer> will this package make apache a bit secure ?
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, yeah
<DigitalGheko> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<sanmarcos> speyer: chroot locks users to a dir
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  command for?
<nickrud> gopi, I never had a tv card, I just knew what bttv was and knew you didn't need another package ;)
<DigitalGheko> that !FreeFormats one =] 
<speyer> sanmarcos so it will require auth ?
<IdleOne> oh
<sanmarcos> speyer: no
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, any other ideas?
<IdleOne> !tell DigitalGheko  about restrictedformats
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, no, sorry
<jhaig> I am trying the Ubuntu live CD on a new Dell PC.  I'm getting a lot of "host system error, PCI problems?" errors on the bootup and then it hangs after "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd".  Can anyone help?
<speyer> sanmarcos how will lock users to a dir then ?
<gopi> nickrud: actually bttv is just driver right? But I need to get some sort of front end software so that I can watch TV right ??
<sanmarcos> speyer: rtfm
<La_PaRCa> :/
<Goldfisch> gopi: Do you have xawtv installed?
<nickrud> gopi, yes, exactly. What is good and what isn't, I have no clue
<biloyp> Thx nickrud....worked GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mabus07> Running apt-get cache depends packagename doesn't download the packages it just installs them... how do I download packages
<gopi> Goldfisch: Not sure
<sureshot> hey its me again. i am so clueless when it comes to linux but i am learning. hey how do i tell what version of xwindows is running
<nickrud> biloyp, yw
<gopi> Goldfisch: Is it a driver ?
<nickrud> sureshot, head xdpyinfo
<biloyp> DAAYUM   this version of Linux is soooo nice
<gopi> Goldfisch: Or a front end media playing application ?
<DigitalGheko> IdleOne, that f4l is a free thing... I just can't figure out how to install it properly... found a "sort of helpfull" thing in the forums... gonna try that out now =] 
<biloyp> thx to you guys helping
<sureshot> thanks again nickrud
<gnomefreak> biloyp: what version of linux?
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  go for it ()
<biloyp> I meant ubuntu
<Goldfisch> gopi: No, it is a tv player based on the free X athena widgets library (Xaw). Type "which xawtv"
<WEED> hello
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  when in doubt smash it
<gopi> Goldfisch: When i typed lsmod | grep xawtv , nothing was showed
<WEED> hello
<IdleOne> heya weechat2
<WEED> anybody
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is the best but than again im biased
<WEED> cant help
<WEED> me
<WEED> ?
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<WEED> !enter
<eternaljoy> WEED: never!
<green_earz> Mabus07: to just download a package patitude or apt-get install -d package , the -d option will tell apt-get to download only
<biloyp> Yeah I have used Redhat...and others but this is excellent
<_jason> WEED: ask your question
<Goldfisch> gopi: That is because xawtv is an application not a driver. lsmod is only for finding kernel modules. You were asking about a frontend. This is a very lightweight front end to check out your tuner card with.
<sureshot> hey i am running xorg 6.8.2 is that an old version
<gnomefreak> WEED: type in full sentences
<_jason> sureshot: same as mine
<WEED> oka
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: WEED is just trolling
<gnomefreak> sureshot: that is the version in breezy
<sureshot> thanks _jason
<nickrud> sureshot, it's the current for breezy, dapper will use 7.0
<Mabus07> green_earz: thanks... and that will get all the dependencies, too?
<WEED> i wanna know  how intall web admin
<Goldfisch> If you want more reading, you can see my MythTV history ---> https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/MythTV
<WEED> reight?
<sureshot> ok the ati web site has a driver for that virsion just checking and thanks again all
<HammerBlade2020> i feel like upgrading to dapper
<Mabus07> green_earz: and it doesn't let me do it.. because I already have it installed... c
<biloyp> I saw on Distro website how many hits ubuntu had and I had to try it and I am soooo happy with it
<Mabus07> Is there any way I can override that check and have it download anyway, even though I already have it installed?
<WEED> !how intall webadmin
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, WEED
<IdleOne> HammerBlade2020:  wait for the stable release unles you know your way around linux
<xerophyte> after 6.04 release how long will 5.10 support exits
<gopi> Goldfisch: So xawtv is good one? or any other better one or popular one is there ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell WEED abotu webadmin
<HammerBlade2020> IdleOne, i don't know too much so i guess ill stick to this :-P
<gopi> which xawtv
<nickrud> !tell sureshot about ati
<Goldfisch> gopi: Well, are we talking about "good" or are we talking about "I want to know if my card works, and then I'm moving on to good ole mythtv?" I don't use xawtv to watch my shows, I use myth.
<biloyp> I use to use webaaaadmin when I did web servers etc and it was an excelent tool
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell WEED about webmin
<nickrud> sureshot, that ubotu message is what you want to read
<Goldfisch> gopi: You can do "sudo apt-get install xawtv"
<Mabus07> does anyone know how I can uninstall a package and all of it's dependences, then? so I can apt-get install it but just download the files, next time?
<xerophyte> how long the 5.10 support will continue after the 6.04 release .. imean like security upgrade and stuff
<WEED> !how intall
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, WEED
<HammerBlade2020> xerophyte, i think 18 months
<biloyp> Mab use the package manager
<IdleOne> xerophyte: 18 months
<gnomefreak> 18 months total
<DigitalGheko> IdleOne, it works =D
<b-rad> does anyone know of a way I can how fast my network link between my machine and my router is?  (10Mbit / 100Mbit)
<IdleOne> DigitalGheko:  ()
<gnomefreak> thats about a year after the release of dapper
<gopi> Goldfisch: ok thanks then first let me try xawtv !
<green_earz> Mabus07: aptitude reinstall -d package-name   clean you apt cache out first   apt-get clean   try in the idear on a small app first say nmap
<IdleOne> ubotu:  WEED  makes you stupid
<ubotu> IdleOne: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Goldfisch> ROFL
<nickrud> lets get stupid! (my rallying cry, many moons ago)
<WEED> no english
<WEED> fuck you
<gnomefreak> !ops
<WEED> spanish
<green_earz> Mabus07:  sorry clean your apt cache
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> nickrud:  mine also until i got so stupid I didnt know it
<jerware> WEED:  nice name
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty sir
<Seveas> we need no drugs in here..
<IdleOne> thank you Seveas
<nickrud> point taken
<xerophyte> HammerBlade2020, if i wanna upgrade to 6.04 just have to change the dapper and apt-get dist-upgrade am i right
<Amaranth> We're messed up enough without them. ;)
<WEED> idiot you stupid gringo
<Amaranth> !dapper
<gnomefreak> lol Amaranth
<Seveas> WEED, either behave or begone
<Mabus07> green_earz: thanks a lot, I'll try it
<Eleaf> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Seveas> well, begone it is...
<gnomefreak> he choose begone
<Goldfisch> I don't know...ubuntu sorts of gets you going, ehh?
<nickrud> xerophyte, yes, but you'd be better off installing it to a spare partition instead of upgrading
<Amaranth> Seveas: set a ban, colloquy doesn't show hostmasks
<HammerBlade2020> xerophyte, i'm not an expert but i think so
<Eleaf> huuummmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-70-45-66-47.onelinkpr.net]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> xerophyte: for the most part yes
<xerophyte> nickrud, i am just testing the upgrade in vmware
<Mabus07> green_earz: do I have to do the same thing manually for each of it's dependencies or is there a way to get it to download all of them?
<neiras> I love people who have easily bannable hostnames
<Eleaf> oh dear
<nickrud> xerophyte, then the answer is you are exactly correct :)
<green_earz> Mabus07: the place the keep a eye on is /var/cache/apt/archives   for the downloaded packages
<Alex_C> Hey,
<xerophyte> gnomefreak, whatelse should ido to upgrade just wondering other than fix it .. is there server version of 6.04
<deefzi> what could be the problem that i have to use hardframedrop with mplayer, although my computer shouldn't be too slow to be capable of playing certain videos without lagging
<gnomefreak> xerophyte: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop install first but beware dapper is unstable and may break
<deefzi> different vo?
<Eleaf> wait, he left though
<Eleaf> ;)
<Mabus07> green_earz: yep, I have a nautilus window open there but only the package, not it's dependencies, downloaded
<Alex_C> I've just re-installed Ubuntu again, but everytime I restart Ubuntu Firefox will NOT open
<xerophyte> gnomefreak, is there server version of 6.04
<Alex_C> so....again I have no web browser
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb interface!*@* *!*@a214157.upc-a.chello.nl *!*@195.24.88.66 *!*@202.150.68.114]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=tga@*.vs.shawcable.net *!*@edu.communitynet.ca *!*@207.138.45.* %kyle_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %robinl1!*@* %damian_!*@* %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net %martin!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@12-216-28-37.client.mchsi.com]  by Seveas
<Mabus07> anyone know how to completely uninstall a package and all of it's dependencies? please?
<biloyp> deefzi did u install the codecs
<gnomefreak> xerophyte: server install just as breezy but upgrade is just going to upgrade the packages on your system
<Seveas> Mabus06, debfoster
<deefzi> biloyp, ofc. w32codecs
<Eleaf> hmmm
<Mabus07> Seveas: debfoster?
<biloyp> Mabus..use the Pacakge Manager
<Seveas> Mabus07, apt-get install debfoster; man debfoster
<Seveas> you'll love it 
<Mabus07> biloyp: what do you mean, use the package manager?
<Alex_C> Why will Firefox not open after I restart Ubuntu?
<xerophyte> gnomefreak, so install 5.10 server and then just change to drapper and upgrade which will be .04 server am i right
<gopi> How to install a software jin-2.13.1-unix.tar.gz
<gopi>  that I have downloaded ?
<Eleaf> THE EEVIL SMILEY FACE! Seveas
<La_PaRCa> I cant watch XviD videos in totem-xine. Any ideas as to why?
<Eleaf> ;(
<Alex_C> i've just re-instalelUbunut again (for the 3rd time since 7PM) - but Firefox will NOT work
<Mabus07> Seveas: okay, I'll check it out, thanks
<nickrud> Mabus07, and from then on, use aptitude (it tracks & removes unused dependencies automatically)
<Tedd> Can anybody help me with an Intel ICH5 sound card
<biloyp> Synaptic Pacage Manager
<Eleaf> gopi, first of all, un tar.gz it
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, I guess you need w32codecs
<gnomefreak> xerophyte: its dapper and if you want the server yes but i cant tell you if it works
<Tedd> I've been working on it for a week now and I can only get sound out of 2 out of four speakers
<gopi> Eleaf: Ok
<biloyp> Nickrud I cant get apt to work from command line
<Mabus07> I'm just looking for the easiest way to download a package and it's dependencies, so I can put it on a disk...
<Seveas> gopi, open it with file-roller and read the README file...\
<Mabus07> And it's proving so incredibly difficult!
<nickrud> biloyp, you mean apt-get, right?
<Eleaf> hmmm
<dooglus> biloyp: you're using "sudo apt-get"
<Seveas> Mabus06, apt-zip
<biloyp> Oh Mab..hmmm not sure...maybe someone else can help
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, already have it. No dice.
<Alex_C> Can anyone help me?
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, hmm, apt-cache search xvid and install'em all 
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<biloyp> Yes Nickru..I tried ..maybe I did somethig wrong..if I have to use it again I will see what I did wrong
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, already did. No dice ;)
<Alex_C> gnomefreak, I have ... Twice
<Eleaf> lol
<Tedd> Does anybody have a 4-speaker set running on Ubuntu?
<Tedd> I can only get two working.
<nickrud> biloyp, I'll be around a while today
<biloyp> ok thx
<Goldfisch> Alex_C: I guess no one here at the time has the answer.
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with ff and what version are you using?
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, ok, I give up then, no dice from me either
<La_PaRCa> :(:(:(
<green_earz> Mabus07: aptitude purge package-name  to completely remove a package,  to see what dependencies aptitude show package-name
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, you migth want to try mplayer
<nickrud> Alex_C, or, your question flew past the good ones ;)
<Alex_C> gnomefreak, no it's ok. I just instaleld some random packages and it works now
<biloyp> what does apt stand for?
<Mabus07> Seveas: should I use apt-zip-list or apt-zip-inst?
<gnomefreak> apt is the debian package manager
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, installig VLC as we speak. But I dont like having more that one player in my machine
<biloyp> ahh ok gnomefreak
<Eleaf> hmmmmmm
<Goldfisch> I think it stands for Advanced Package Tracker.
<dooglus> biloyp: Advanced Package Tool
<aaa> i've installed firefox 1.5, but it is not in english, i don't understand the menus
<zoidberg> Hello. Can anybody help me with an installation problem? I'm trying to install the Fritz USB WLan Stick with the Beta-Drivers
<Tedd> Argh. I have an intel IHC5 sound card and only two out of the four speakers and the subwoofer working. This is a recurring problem, can anybody help me?
<dooglus> Goldfisch: "man apt"
<Eleaf> Goldfisch, I WAS GUNNA SAY THAT
<aaa> how i change the idiom of firefox 1.5?
<Eleaf> no lol.
<biloyp> thx dooglus
<Goldfisch> Why would I want to read apt's man page?
<dooglus> Eleaf: lucky you didn't, eh?  ;)
<Eleaf> yes
<Eleaf> ;)l.
<dooglus> Goldfisch: to find out what APT really stands for, is why...
<Eleaf> I mean
<gnomefreak> its not tracker
<aaa> someine that can to help me plz...
<gnomefreak> its tool
<comptoyou> how do I update ubuntu menu ?
<Tedd> ...Nobody can help me with a speaker problem? Or am I asking a question the wrong way or somethin'?
<Goldfisch> Well, I didn't ask the original question.
<Eleaf> dooglus, I was going to say advanced package tool
<Goldfisch> Eleaf: Sometimes, we people must take big risks, ehh?
<dooglus> Goldfisch: no, but you answered it :)
<Eleaf> lol
<gnomefreak> comptoyou: what do you mean update menu?
<aaa> i need to change the idiom of firefox 1.5, help please
<gnomefreak> aaa: did you look in the settings of ff1.5?
<biloyp> how can I add a app like vnc to the menu
<nickrud> comptoyou, sudo update-menus
<Goldfisch> I strategically couched my answer as "I think..." ;p
<Eleaf> lol
<biloyp> the start menu..errr did I say that
<Madpilot> Tedd: right-click on the little speaker icon up by the clock, choose Preferences, and play with stuff there - I only run stereo, though, no idea about 4.1 or whatever
<aaa> but i don't understand the settings options...
<Tedd> Madpilot: I've been playing with that for the past week
<Tedd> :|
<Mabus07> Seveas: I'm still quite new to ubuntu and man pages are really confusing to me... how would I use apt-zip to get the 'foo' package to install on an offline system?
<biloyp> I havent openned my windoze laptop since I installed ubuntu
<gnomefreak> aaa: what language is it?
<HammerBlade2020> in xserver-xorg configuration, what button selects something ?
<HammerBlade2020> i can't seem to select any resolution
<gnomefreak> spacebar after tabbing to it
<nickrud> Tedd, I think that chip has some issues, search for it on http://launchpad.net/malone (the bug tracker)
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, thanks
<aaa> "Firefox Tercihleri". what idioms is it???
<Madpilot> Tedd: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<martii> howto add virtualhost in apache2 ?
<Tedd> Hnmmm
<gnomefreak> isnt that italian?
<martii> #I'd like to have 2 domains running
<Tedd> Madpilot, nickrud: I just found Analog Devices AD1980 in the preferences; should I mess with that
<green_earz> Mabus07: a handy switch for apt-get or aptitude is -s to simulate the opation. aptitude install package-name -s   will just simulate the opation
<aaa> I don't know...
<nickrud> Tedd, just track what you do, so you can go back
<Mabus07> green_earz: this is driving me insane, why can't it be easier..
<Mabus07> I need to leave half an hour ago.
<gnomefreak> aaa: im not sure how you would change it but the lang for english should be pretty noticable
<nickrud> Mabus07, it's been a known issue, and is much much easier in dapper.
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, i'm trying to add resolutions to my computer but they don't seem to be working ..
<Mabus07> Does anybody have dapper that could do this for me and dcc me the result, then?
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: define not working
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, not showing up
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, did you set the proper horizsync & vertrefresh for your monitor?
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, in the list, where is the x.org conf file?
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: as in the list not marks near them?
<Tedd> nickrud, could it be the playback engine?
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud, yea thats no the problemo
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, i mean they dont show up in my list of resolutions
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, in xfce or gnome.
<C-O-L-T> hello
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: ahhhhhhhh
<nickrud> Tedd, I'm not much of a sound guy, I just bash around until it works, generally
<biloyp> How do I add an app to the Kmenu...I want to add VNC viewer (already installed) to it
<Tedd> Heh, thanks
<C-O-L-T> What's new in the ubuntu world?
<narcisolema> hi all
<green_earz> Mabus07: i think because there is not a full cd set for ubuntu or dvd set. if you look at using debian you would have a cd set or dvd set to downlaod from
<narcisolema> im new here in Ubuntu
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log ; those are the resolutions that X claims to know.
<narcisolema> and i have problems with my banshee player
<gnomefreak> thats because there s a part in the xserver-xorg configure file that lists the res you can choose but here try this it will be in your pm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell HammerBlade2020 about fixres
<[blah] > Im trying to share a folder through SMB with my winbox, when I try to connect to my ubuntu box from my winbox I get prompted for a pw.   How do I remove the pw?
<Mabus06> Can anyone explain to me how to use apt-zip? The man page is extremely confusing, I just want to download a package, it's dependencies, so I can install it on an offline system.
<narcisolema> anyone can help me with this problem?
<Mabus06> narcisolema: not if you don't tell anybody what it is
<aaa> maybe i can to find this option with the old version, how I run firefox 1.0.7?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: heres wher eyou need to ask yourself is it worth this or should the person get an isp
<inXanGoo> is there a way to updrade to dapper from breezy?
<gnomefreak> inXanGoo: not advisable
<Madpilot> inXanGoo: it's in testing, but you can upgrade - but if it breaks, don't be surprised...
<nickrud> inXanGoo, change all references of breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list ; but take gnomefreak's advice
<green_earz> biloyp: menu editor on the kbar > setting
<inXanGoo> thanks, it's not a production machine, so it's ok
<Madpilot> inXanGoo: there's also #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<inXanGoo> anyone know if progress has been made with broadcom and ubuntu?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: couldn't I just apt-get install -d every package and dependency listed by apt-cache depends? And then how do I install it on the offline system?
<neiras> it boggles the mind how much spam my mailserver discards
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: apt-get install does just that installs packages
<aaa> Firefox have the option "translate this application" in the "help" menu???
<narcisolema> anyone can help me with a banshee player problem
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: you can use the -d but you have to find them than
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: I know where they go
<nickrud> Mabus06, -d only lists one level of dependencies, not the dependencies of the dependencies of the dependencies ....
<speyer> what does apache-utils do ? whats on this package
<Mabus06> ugh!! :(
<green_earz> Mabus06: on the other machine use dpkg -i package-name to install
<biloyp> thx green earz
<gnomefreak> here we go with the depneds tree;)
<green_earz> np
<Mabus06> does anybody here use dapper who could help me out?
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, i want to add 1200x1025 and 1600x1200, how do i do this?
<La_PaRCa> Mabus06, #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: did you read the wiki?
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: with ease
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, yea i'm confused ...
<Mabus06> the apt-zip looks promising.. but I don't know how to use it! :(
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, yea but how :-(
<[blah] > how do I share a folder with my winbox?
<nickrud> Mabus06, try apt-rdepends package
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: man apt-zip
<^Odd^> is an ati radeon a good video card to use with ubuntu?\
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, that doesn't help me
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: thats the one he has
<HammerBlade2020> ^Odd^, yes.
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: you need to learn for yourself!  we wont spoon feed you
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: man pages are extremely confusing to me
<Madpilot> ^Odd^: mine works, some people have trouble with them
<^Odd^> ok
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: that website indeed does help!  you may be to lazy in your mind to use Linux
<biloyp> damn now I got to figure out how to use Menu editor
<^Odd^> do you need drivers like with the nvidia-glx cards?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: why if you look at the -d or whatever letter is there to the right tells you what it does
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: because it's talking vague to a variety of people who have a variety of uses.. I just want to go from this computer, and put a package on a fresh install of ubuntu
<nickrud> and the apt-zip one is extreemely confusing, I had to re-understand it every time I used it
<Alex_C> How do I run a .bin file? I thought you just went sudo ./filename.bin - but it says command not found
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: maybe return to ms windows if you cant be bothered learning or reading or THINKING and using your brain
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ^Odd^ about ati
<^Odd^> cause my current video card is an nvidia vanta lt
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, stop being a fucking cock
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: maybe you don't understand because you're not so new, but man pages are extremely confusing, they talk in lingo I do not understand...
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: thats not nice
<Madpilot> ^Odd^: yes, ATI need drivers too
<Madpilot> HammerBlade2020: language, thanks
<Demigod> can someone tell me how to look my files of the windows partitions
<^Odd^> are they hard to install?
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak,  i don't care. i don't need to be treated like a moron because i'm new at something
<aaa> all pages opens with this weird idiom....
<Demigod> it says i dont have permisions
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<Alex_C> How do I run a .bin file? I thought you just went sudo ./filename.bin - but it says command not found
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Mabus06> !apt-zip
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mabus06
<Madpilot> ^Odd^: no - see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Mabus06> !zip
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: that website does indeed help and show how to change resolution!  If you cant even understand what it says, I would say Linux is to hard and advanced for you!  return to MS windows where no IQ and no brain cells are needed :)
<ubotu> Mabus06: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> Demigod, that ubotu message above whas for you
<Alex_C> How do I run a .bin file? I thought you just went sudo ./filename.bin - but it says command not found
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: what is confusing about it you see a command and it tells you what it does to the right so if you sudo apt-zip -d   in the man page -d will tell you what -d does
<^Odd^> ouch
<^Odd^> looks complex to get it running
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, you are a humungous fucking asshole
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: READ the man page. It's confusing.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you busy?
<Tedd> Sigh
<Tedd> Nothing.
<nickrud> Alex_C, you need to be in the same directory as the bin file for that to work; what bin package anyway?
<aaa> How do I change the idiom?
<biloyp> anyone know where the icons are stored in ubuntu
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: using linux required a brain being used and we wont spoon feed you
<aaa> I don't understand anything...
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, really, please stop externalizing your pain of your dad raping you
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<nickrud> biloyp, /usr/share/icons , and ~/.icons
<Alex_C> nickrud, I am in the same directory - and i'm trying to install amsn 0.95 as the latest in resporites is 0.94
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: Yes?
<HammerBlade2020> bye i guess
<Mabus06> ghomeI don't understand the words they are using, what exactly they mean... I can follow for a few sentences, sort of, but I get lost in it. Were you never new?
<guti_> ubuntu spanish?
<HammerBlade2020> i get banned even though i did nothing wrong
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: cant stop with the mouth
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: *
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* HammerBlade2020 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (language, thanks...)
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: if you cant even change resolution, a easy task in linux, I cant see you working out anything else in linux!  the truth is, Linux is just too advcacned for certain people
<nickrud> Alex_C, try chmod +x <bin> first then (make it executable)
<biloyp> You rock Nickrud
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Alex_C> Ah yes,
<nickrud> biloyp, I know that is not true, you've just asked simpler questions :)
<Amaranth> If you need to change your resolution and can't, please try the link ubotu just gave.
<rocafella> Hello everyone. How do I tell if my ram has been recognized? Is there a bash command I can use to see how much ram there is
<rocafella> ?
<mp3guy> I need some help with skype
<scav> rocafella: free -m
<nickrud> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<biloyp> Hey simple to you but helped me alot!!!! thx
<whyami> how would I set my serial port to no handshaking 8 data bits, etc.? setserial doesn't seem to do this?
<rocafella> thanks, scav
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Madpilot Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i dont see a man page for apt-zip
<jerware> can some one help me add a route to my routing table?
<green_earz> rocafella: use the command top  to see how much ram there
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse: Amaranth got it
<[blah] > eternaljoy, that wasn't very nice of you.
<nickrud> apt-zip is a package, not part of apt itself
<jerware> route 192.168.1.107 255.255.255.0 192.168.3.1   doesent work
<biloyp> thx 4 da help...off to set up vncviewer
<jerware> nor does  route 192.168.1.107 192.168.3.1
<Amaranth> hey, i lost my @ :P
<gnomefreak> lol Amaranth
<jerware> im lookint at an example in my book
<Alex_C> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/572392 - why do I get this when I run it?
<rocafella> thanks., green_earz
<green_earz> np
<eternaljoy> [blah] : sometimes, truth hurts
<Madpilot> Amaranth: I just de-op'd the lot of us :P
<Seveas> Amaranth, <shift>2
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: man pages are not written for newbies
<kronoz> jerware: are you trying to connect to a router
<Amaranth> Seveas: haha :D
<netwhat> hello I want to have a live ubuntu CD boot into gnome desktop just like the liveCD , but with my own root password nad no promting at boot--- is it a big task do do something like this???
<gnomefreak> Mabus06: all i can say than is google apt-zip for linux
<eternaljoy> [blah] : anyone who cant even underdtand that easy to follow website, is not ready for Linux!  linux is too advanced for them
<Mabus06> Like, it says something about generating a script?
<jerware> yes my laptop is connected to a cisco router, but i need to beable to log innto a server no another subnet
<kronoz> route add default gw 192.168.1.*
<jerware> route <dest>  <next hop>  correct?
<jerware> oh add
<Alex_C> http://pastebin.com/572392 why do I get this error?
<jerware> no not a devault gateway
<jerware> that goes to the internet
<jerware> i have a defuault gateway that points to the internet
<nickrud> Alex_C, the version of skype you have wants some libraries you don't have. I don't use skype, so I'd use the ones from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<jerware> i need one that points to the server
<jerware> a static router
<jerware> route
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Alex_C> nickrud, Skype? i'm not installing Skype
<[blah] > eternaljoy there is no reason for you to degrade people.   If you think that you are an 'advanced' computer user because you use ubuntu then you need a reality check.
<erUSUL> Alex_C, why are you not using the packaged version?
<kronoz> jerware: then i think it should be just route add gw 192.168.1.*
<gopi> Goldfisch: I installed xawtv.... but how to lauch it ??
<brainlessbob> Im trying to compile WIne. When I run ./configure i get this: checking for C compiler default file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot creat executables. Any Idea what to do?
<kronoz> jerware: assuming it is a gateway
<erUSUL> brainlessbob, install buil-essentials
<Alex_C> erUSUL, The latests version of aMSN is 0.95 - yet the resporities only have 0.94
<nickrud> Alex_C, sorry, I got confused. Don't use amsn either.
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Alex_C> nickrud, what should I use?
<brainlessbob> Thanks :)
<eternaljoy> [blah] : truth hurts, and some people are just not brain alive enough to use Linux because they have a lazy mind-set and brain activity
<brosioz> anyone could help me with resolvconf ?
<aaa> May I install firefox 1.5 again?
<brosioz> it change my resolv.conf evry boot
<eternaljoy> MS windows does that to people. conditions them to be brain lazy
<aaa> its possible?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aaa about ff1.5
<erUSUL> Alex_C, and 0.94 is not enough for you. what things comes with 0.95 you can't live with?
<gnomefreak> aaa: read the wiki
<brosioz> how can i set it definitly
<brosioz> ?
<gopi> I just now installed xawtv and I dont know how to launch it ? Can anyone help me please ?
<Alex_C> erUSUL, no idea - I just like the newest lol
<ThePhur> M$ winblows
<kronoz> borsoiz: what keeps editing you resolv.conf?
<jerware> i guess i dont need a route if i can already ping.  strange, i cant ssh tho
<[blah] > eternaljoy, keep saying that to yourself.  Truth is you where just talking down on him to make yourself feel superior.
<yaxu144a> eternaljoy: there are more important challenges in life to focus on than an operating system
<brainlessbob> gnomefrea: build-essential is already the newest version.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> [blah] , eternaljoy: stop it
<jerware> nm i cant ping
<jerware> grrrr
<ixian> hi, during install of ubuntu, which partition do i set as 'bootable'? i notice that by default it shows my windows ntfs partition as bootable
<nickrud> Alex_C, erUSUL webcam support, I hear
<yaxu144a> [blah] : exactly
<Demigod> wierd! i just did it and when i open the folder sda1 its has nothing but when i restart the computer it does :S
<Seveas> yaxu144a, you too
<eternaljoy> Seveas: np
<Chyx> ixian, I remember reading it was for GRUB only
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: paste the full error on pastebin please
<nickrud> gopi, try xawtv from a terminal
<rocafella> how do I register a nickname? I tried to run /msg nicksrv REGISTER, but nothing happened
<kronoz> jerware: if the machine you are trying to ssh into is on the subnet behind the router you should set up port forwarding on the router to forward ssh traffic to the box you are trying to ssh intp
<ixian> so i leave the 'bootable' option alone?
<erUSUL> Alex_C, i recomend you to use the packaged version dapper is about to get released and you will be updated automatically
<yaxu144a> Seveas: fair enough
<dynamo> I find that people who enjoy pressing buttons are the most advanced computer users, you just need a little motivation to learn a new set of buttons. If you're not afraid of keyboards, linux is perfect for you.
<Demigod> thats graphical
<[blah] > I have more important issues to deal with.   I am trying to access my ubuntu pc from windows (via smb) and keep getting prompted for a pw.  How do i remove that?
<gnomefreak> rocafella: enter your password aftter the word register
<Demigod> in the terminal it shows me everything
<Alex_C> erUSUL, april is not _about_ to ....
<gopi> nickrud: yeah its working but no sound in TV and also some errors displayed in terminal :(
<HammerBlade2020> gnomefreak, thanks i got 1280x1024 working
<gopi> nickrud: Shall I paste those errors here ?
<Chyx> ixian, I did so, new to linux, yet I remember hitting the help button which told me you only needed to set bootable flags if you intended to install Grub on a partition instead of mbr
<rocafella> it says no such nick, channel
<nickrud> gopi, how about pasting the errors on a pastebin
<Eleaf> Is there any way that I can limit a processes' processor usage to a certain percent?
<kronoz> blah: you could try using winscp or putty or somthing
<gopi> nickrud: pastebin ?
<nickrud> gopi, no promises mind you, I've never used that
<nickrud> gopi, yes
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/572396
<Seveas> !tel gopi about pastebin
<gnomefreak> rocafella: type /msg nickserv register than your password for that nick
<ubotu> Seveas: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !tell gopi about pastebin
<rocafella> ok, thanks!
<nickrud> doh, thanks Seveas
<yaxu144a> Eleaf: i think so
<[blah] > kronoz, I don't want to tell net in.  I simply want to be able to share a folder across my network.
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: ie, what is a mountpoint? It doesn't mention anything about downloading the packages
<dm> i'm getting the following error message when using apt-get install "unable to lookup ******* via gethostbyname()" i just changed my hostname from the default, ubuntu. do i need to change another file to include my hostname???
<pianoboy3333> What program is good for writing .iso image files? Nautilus doesn't like any that I download... They are the live cd iso's so it's weird...?
<HammerBlade2020> my card is supposed to be able to do 2048 x 1536 ... is it safe to try that?
<nickrud> dm, yes, /etc/hosts
<Eleaf> yaxu144a, what do I use?
<Seveas> dm /etc/hosts
<netwhat> i want a ubuntu live CD to boot into gnome desktop without promting -------essentialy this means the settings are preset for root password, keyboardlayout & language, screenresolution, networkcards---is it a big task to get something like this done????
<Mabus06> and also, it says to run apt-zip on the other computer... it's not on ubuntu by default so how am I supposed to do that? If I had the internet I woudln't use apt zip
<biovore> HammerBlade2020: only if you got a monitor that will do it..
<[blah] > HammerBlade2020, how big is your monitor?
<HammerBlade2020> 17" sony LCD
<biovore> HammerBlade2020: probably not
<Seveas> netwhat, the Ubuntu Live DE already does this - it is setup to login and use sudo without prompting
<Goldfisch> Mabu06: A mountpoint is just a directory, where a another drive or network share will "hang" itself. Your main system "mounts" the root drive partition onto "mountpoint" /.
<yaxu144a> Eleaf: i'm trying to remember
<HammerBlade2020> biovore, what about 1600x1200 ? that should be safe right
<[blah] > HammerBlade2020, I wouldn't recommend it.  Even if your monitor supports it it is WAY higher than you need.
<marcleildo> help me ubuntu dapper?
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: type gcc -version and tell me what version you have
<Mabus06> Seveas: Sorry for being a little clueless but can you tell me the command to apt-zip a package 'foo' onto my usb drive?
<HammerBlade2020> [blah] , is 1600x1200 too much?
<Mabus06> Seveas: the man is confusing to me and I have to leave like 45 minutes ago
<nickrud> marcels, join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Seveas> Mabus06, I'm afraid not - never worked with it
<dynamo> netwhat: longshot here, since I've never tried anything this radical, but you could try unzipping the ISO file, mounting it and changing all the passwords, then rezipping it into an ISO and stick it in again
<pianoboy3333> What program is good for writing .iso image files?
<Goldfisch> 1600x1200 is too much for my poor eyeballs.
<dm> thanks, but i don't think that is the correct file, if so what do i need to add?
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: also read teh README or INSTALL files one should tell you what version of gcc is needed
<Goldfisch> I use k3b for doing my CD burning.
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: k3b
<nickrud> dm, the first line should have your old hostname on it, change to the new.
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: kk
* TomaszD is away: Away for whatever reason.
<[blah] > HammerBlade2020, 1600x1200 should be ok, but I would recommend 1280x1024 on that monitor
<slide> Is there anyway to clear my local dns cache?
<budluva> im trying to install libdvdread3 and when i run the install script i get an error at the end, dh_testdir make: dh_testdir: Command not found, i have build-essentials installed, what am i missing?
<marcleildo> nickrud, fanks
<marcleildo> :D
<Alex_C> http://pastebin.com/572401 - How come I get that error when using auto-package
<HammerBlade2020> [blah] , yea i'm on 1280x1024 now
<green_earz> pianoboy3333: the command line program is mkisofs      man mkisofs
<dm> sorry to be a pain,,,,127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<dm> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<dm> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<dm> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<dm> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<jrsims> hey, so can I install Compiz on my ubuntu now?
<dm> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<dm> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Goldfisch> !tell about pastebin
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me how to use the apt-get install -d (download a package) even though it's already installed? It tells me it's already installed so it doesn't let me
<Goldfisch> !tell dm about pastebin
<[blah] > HammerBlade2020, what is wrong with 1280x1024?
<Alex_C> http://pastebin.com/572401 - how come I get that error?
<HammerBlade2020> [blah] , nothing :-)
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: do you know anything about mingw32?
<dynamo> Mabus06: Why do you want to download it again?
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: im not sure if wine needs gcc3.4 if someone else knows please dont hold back :)
<Mabus06> dynamo: to put it onto a usb drive to install on an offline machine
<nickrud> dm, you said you changed the hostname from ubuntu, bit it's still on the first line
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: nop its got the dreaded w32 in it
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: it's... it's a cross compiler.....
<gnomefreak> s/nop/nope
<h4ch3r> help me ubuntu dapper
<dynamo> Mabus06: ah so you just want the DEB then? Just google the pkg name and download it =)
<DigitalGheko> nite all
<nickrud> !dapper
<[blah] > HammerBlade2020, you could experiment if you want.
<foxone> erf ! Somesone here is french please ?need help to create reseau !
<HammerBlade2020> [blah] , i think i'll keep it at this.
<xerophyte> !dapper
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<[blah] > HammerBlade2020, good idea =)
<nickrud> h4ch3r, /join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<Mabus06> dynamo: like 50 times? I am manually trying to download a package and all of it's dependencies becaues many people were helpful enough to reccomend apt-zip to me but neither I or any of them know how to use it.
<foxone> thanks unbotu !
<Goldfisch> dynamo: I think he was a DEB and all its dependency debs, i.e. an offline deb cache to walk into a closed network and install.
<h4ch3r> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<yaxu144a> Eleaf: hm, can't find anything, just stuff about limiting memory and number of child processes
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<erUSUL> !br
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: I need On x86 Systems gcc >= 2.7.2 is required.
<eternaljoy> HammerBlade2020: whats the max res your monitor supports?
<dynamo> Mabus06: Ah, I wish I could help then. You could try uninstalling the package, but that would be recursive.
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: open synaptic and search for it
<aaa> please tell me again the website where i can to download the firefox 1.5 for ubuntu
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, 2054x1500 something
<Seveas> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dm> found it, thank you.... no need to boot me..
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<aaa> thanks
<Seveas> gnomefreak, too slow :p
<HammerBlade2020> eternaljoy, oh, thats the card. ... i dunno about monitor
<nickrud> Mabus06, have you checked out that apt-rdpends package yet?
<gnomefreak> :) always
<Alex_C> http://pastebin.com/572401 - How come I get this error, please helpo
<nickrud> *apt-rdepends, Mabus06
<Mabus06> no, what will that do?
<Goldfisch> Alex_C: I looked at it. No idea whatsoever.
<Unity> ff1.5 will be the default in dapper?
<gnomefreak> Unity: yes
<Seveas> Mabus06, you use apt-zip on the computer where you want to install it (transfer /etc/apt/sources/list and /var/lib/apt/lists/* to that computer first)
<nbound> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<erUSUL> Alex_C, it is a bug in the program
<nickrud> Alex_C, because auto-package sucks? (or so I'm told)
<HammerBlade2020> oh it seems this is the max resolution, 1280x102
<HammerBlade2020> 4
<Alex_C> nickrud, compling it doesn't work either!
<green_earz> Mabus06:        sudo aptitude reinstall package-name -d
<Mabus06> Seveas: so I put the apt-zip deb file, and the two source files, there, as well?
<gopi> nickrud: I pasted
<gnomefreak> what is auto-package
<Seveas> autopackage is a spawn of the devil - it doesn't get much more evi than autopackage
<gopi> can anyone check please ?
<speyer> will horde3  work with imp4  and turba2  ? thats the only one apt can install , any ideea ?
<nickrud> gopi, you need to give us the link, so we can see it :)
<Seveas> Mabus06, well, lists/ is a folder but essentially: yes
<gnomefreak> nm than spawn devil sounds like automtix
<dynamo> oh, green_earz is on top =)
<gopi> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9325
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ok, compared to automatix autopackage is holy 
<gnomefreak> lol
<gopi> gopi sorry
<Alex_C> nickrud, -> http://pastebin.com/572406 - thats the complie error, any ideas?
<Chyx> Are '-dev' packages the ones required to compile certain programs?
<Mabus06> Seveas: but you're still unsure on how to use apt-zip? It says to use a mount point but I dont know what that means or what to use, and everything I try seems to be the wrong syntax.
<green_earz> Mabus06: clean the apt cache out first so can find the package aptitude clean
<gnomefreak> Chyx: yes
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: dont find it
<Alex_C> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/572406 - can you help?
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: on breezy?
<pianoboy3333> Goldfisch: how do you burn a iso with k3b?
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: yep
<biovore> Alex_C: you have all the development headers for X and GTK installed?
<nickrud> gopi, that's a problem with a font, possibly not installed. Other than that, I can't say much.
<Alex_C> biovore, not sure what all of them are - is there a list?
* gnomefreak thinks breezy had a gcc under 3.4 :( it was 2. something
<dynamo> pianoboy3333: Burn Image File
<Mabus06> You know what, all? Thanks for your help but I am not going to lose my hair over this. I have been trying for 2 hours and needed to leave an hour ago. And I'm no farther than when I started. My friend can help himself.
<gopi> nickrud: so what can i do ?
<dynamo> pianboboy3333, or something to that affext
<gopi> anyone suggestions ?
<dynamo> Take care Mabus06
<nickrud> gnomefreak, no, 4.0.2 (3.4 for the kernel)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: 3.4 was lowest version in breezy?
<gopi> Or can I install a better and advanced one like mythtv ??
<TomaszD> sorry for the away message.
<Alex_C> biovore, what packages do I need?
<gnomefreak> wait why are you compiling wine?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, it has 2.95 as well
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: World of Warcraft...
<gnomefreak> nickrud: he said he needs gcc 2.something to compile wine on 64
<nickrud> oh, and 272 (shades of oh my god)
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: wine in the repos wont run it?
<nickrud> Alex_C, a sec
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: not according to the guys @ forum
<gopi> no ideas anyone ?
<HammerBlade2020> i installed the xfce-goodies package for ubuntu but, they don't show up when i try to add them to the xfce-panel
<nickrud> Alex_C, try installing gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Goldfisch> gopi: You may to run it with an argument like "xawtv -c /dev/video0". First of all, do you have a /dev/video0 (or 1 or whatever) created since you loaded bttv? Check "dmesg | grep bttv"
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I though it said > 2.7 or something
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: did they say why?
<Alex_C> nickrud, alreay installed
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: Well I read a how to make wow work guide and the author said he tried pre compiled but it didnt work
<gnomefreak> to me 64bit is so much differnt than 32 never used 64 and dont plan to
<Unity> anyone good eye doctor or something can tell me if 1280x1024 will damage my eyes more than 1024x768?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<CryoTox> Unity: It will
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: Well I use it only since i got a AMD athlon 64 cpu. Can it run the 32bit version also?
<Goldfisch> Unity: Last I checked, I'm not an eye doctor.
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: yes
<Unity> CryoTox: and would 800x600 be significntally safer?
<Goldfisch> Why go to all the trouble of loading an AMD64 CPU, if your not going to run full-blown 64-bit system on it?
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: well might get it next time. Well I try to use the precompiled Wine versions.
<bolivar> What is the name that comes up when you boot that has the Ubuntu nanme and the loading status bar going left to right?
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: im not sure why they say compile using that low of a version
<Chyx> Is there any way to easily fetch all commonly used -dev packages? Trying to compile Anjuta, but I have to manually apt-get a lot of libs it seems (gnomeui-dev, orbit2, libgtk etc.) so far.
<gopi> Goldfisch: Please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9329
<bolivar> Sorry, name of the screen.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell brainlessbob about wine
<Alex_C> nickrud, any other ideas?
<nickrud> Alex_C, I have /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libclearlooks.so on my machine
<linuxboyfriend> i installed ubuntu on a system, it has a serial mouse, connected to USB port through a convertor, and this mouse is not working, and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is mentioned as ImPS/@, can anyone tell me how can I make this mouse work?
<linuxboyfriend> ImPS/2*
<erUSUL> Chyx, sudo apt-get build-dep anjuta
<gnomefreak> Chyx: sudo apt-get build-dep anjuta
<Alex_C> nickrud, so do I
<gnomefreak> and sit backa nd relax
<Weapon> i have a problem with skype and keep getting a "problem with sound device"
<Chyx> Almost. E: Unable to find a source package for anjuta
<Seveas> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<gnomefreak> Chyx: you need the src repos enabled
<Seveas> Chyx, enable a deb-src repo for universe
<nickrud> Alex_C, no I don't. I'd have to look at the config & make files, and I promised mother I'd give those up :)
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: thanks for your help :) I try to do what ubotu says.
<gopi> Goldfisch: Actually FYI my system is Athlon64 and also Ubunto for AMD64 I am using....
<gnomefreak> ok i wouldnt be me if i didnt ask why are you compiling anjuta?
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me the solution of mouse?
<Alex_C> nickrud, lol
<Weapon> i have a problem with skype and keep getting a "problem with sound device"
<gnomefreak> brainlessbob: give it a shot if he was using gcc2.anything it might be too old now and they fixed wine since than?
<Goldfisch> gopi: My mythtv is athlon64 (debian64). Okay, you may not have the parameters correctly set for bttv, so it may not actually finding your card. Check /etc/modprobe.d for a bttv file.
<Unity> CryoTox: and would 800x600 be significntally safer?
<spiritz> I'm struggling to make my fglrx driver 8.22.5 to work on dapper. I get stuck because of a weird message "did you mean tab instead of 8 spaces" when doing module-assistant. Has anyone expercienced this?
<Madpilot> Unity: if you're that worried about your eyes, maybe you should see an actual eye doctor, rather than a random IRC channel...
<foampeace> fglrx?
<slide> spiritz, how is that weird?
<brainlessbob> gnomefreak: Will do
<Goldfisch> gopi: My system has one with an entry like this ---> options bttv card=78 tuner=2 audiomux=0
<nickrud> Alex_C, sorry I can't help you with that
<spiritz> foampeace: fglrx = ati driver
<Unity> Madpilot: eye doctors don't know about computers...
<Alex_C> nickrud, it's ok
<foampeace> spiritz: doesnt everyone have a problem with ati drivers
<green_earz> linuxboyfriend: have you tryed to setup the mouse as usb in xserver.xorg ?
<gnomefreak> tab=8spaces
<rukuartic> Unity, Crank up your refresh rate, turn down the brightness :P
<slide> tab!=8space
<spiritz> slide: actually I want expecting my driver to get compiled, no see such a funny message....
<Madpilot> Unity: these days, they probably do...
<CryoTox> Unity: 800x600 is my size and it's working fine.. I used to to get eyestrain at work from 1024x768
<foampeace> who can help hi with his ati driver
<foampeace> him
<nickrud> Unity, oh, yes they do
<spiritz> foampeace: as long as their driver sucks it seems that lot of people have problem :(
<rukuartic> foampeace, Might help us if you tell us what the problem is first :P
<evilsmevil> foampeace: whats the problem with the driver?
<linuxboyfriend> green_earz: no
<slide> spiritz, did you have to modify any config files? you probably have 8 spaces some where a tab should be
<gopi> Goldfisch: There is no bttv file in /etc/modprobe.d$
<Goldfisch> Part of the problem, is that at higher resolution, your monitor may be working at lower refresh rates. If the rate gets too low, it starts stressing your eyes.
* nickrud changes glasses as he looks away from the monitor
<gnomefreak> ok im getting too confused too fast ill bbl
<foampeace> spiritz: whats the problem with your ati driver
<linuxboyfriend> green_earz: how can i setup?
<rukuartic> Does anyone happen to know how I can make gnome-console un-case sensitive?
<nickrud> rukuartic, no, you cannot. Linux is case sensitive by definition
<evilsmevil> rukuartic:  not sure if you can, its a feature of the kernel
<zaxxon> does any one know where i can find info bout the ubuntu DVDs ?
<spiritz> Ok, the problem with my ATI driver is that it won't compile, complaning about a module-assistant compilation problem; I were hoping some other ati could give me a hint
<gopi> Goldfisch: You have ---> options bttv card=78 tuner=2 audiomux=0 in /etc/modprobe.d$ path ??
<Alex_C> do you do sudo make - or just make ?
<nickrud> Alex_C, never compile as root
<Goldfisch> gopi: Okay, you need to research these parameter settings. If you check out my page on https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/BTTV, there is a complete listing of every card type and tuner type. You can experiement with unloading bttv, and the reloading to see if you get good results in dmesg.
<Alex_C> ok, why though?
<maria> hi guys, im following the guide to install nvidia drivers for my system, but i get this error........ maria@ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<maria> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<rukuartic> nickrud, How about each tab makes it advance? Eg, if I have ab, ac, ad, ae, I can type in a, and hit tab until I get what I want?
<Unity> Alex_C: make as user
<Unity> Alex_C: make install as root
<nickrud> Alex_C, because you don't want to trust the makefile
<Goldfisch> gopi: I have /etc/modprobe.d/bttv which contains the text I pasted in here. You need to find the proper values for your card, since it is different than mine.
<green_earz> linuxboyfriend: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      I may be wrong on the xserver.xorg bit because i am a debain user. so xserver-xfree86
<Alex_C> ahh i see
<spiritz> maria : add ./ before the command line
<maria> spiritz: ok thanks! ;)
<gopi> Goldfisch: oh i see
<linuxboyfriend> green_earz: hmm, lemme check
<zaxxon> what would be the main advantages/disadvantages of KDE Vs Gnome ?
<rukuartic> zaxxon, IMO its just what you like better
<Unity> i feel a desktop war coming on
<spiritz> zaxxon: this question is too complicated, u should try for urself
<foampeace> zaxxon: gnome is more solid and looks better...KDE is too bulky
<neiras> Lets get ready to rumble!
<nickrud> rukuartic, no, I don't think you can do that. What you can do, is enable tab completion (see ~/.bashrc)
<zaxxon> its just the graphical layer on linux, ami correct ?
<maria> spiritz: it didnt work ?
<Unity> zaxxon: in my opinion, kde looks prettier out of the box and that's all there is to it
<rukuartic> zaxxon, You'll get people who'll only swear by one or the other...
<Lushin> hi all
<spiritz> zaxxon: which one is better between mustard and ketchup ?
<rukuartic> nickrud, Thanks... I'll take a look
<nickrud> rukuartic, what that does is allow you to type firef<tab> and it will fill out firefox
<neiras> Mustard!
<linuxboyfriend> green_earz: yes, it worked, i mean command worked, now tomorrow I will check this command
<linuxboyfriend> green_earz: thanks
<spiritz> neiras : :) I'd say ketchup
<rukuartic> nickrud, Yeah... I've got tab completion on
<green_earz> np
<neiras> who knows how many tomato corpses are present in your ketchup bottle
<gopi> Goldfisch: Actually bt878 is the right driver that was mentioned for Pinnacle PCTV card..... but I installed bttv instead of that.... is that ok ?
<rukuartic> nickrud, But if I hit tab, it beeps if I've got more than one file matching... eg... firea, firefox
<Alex_C> Guys, what is TLS - aMSN says it needs it - but I don't know which one to select so I was going to try Synaptic
<zaxxon> not asking for better, asking for advantages/dis.... i mean is one heavier on the CPU ? less customizable, etc....
<Unity> neiras: and mustartd has mustard corpses
<meta-ridley> alex: transport layer security
<zaxxon> glad i opened the stage for all mustard fans ;)
<nickrud> rukuartic, yes, just type another char or two and <tab> again. You'll learn to love it
<ttread> zaxxon, the Gnome interface is mostly simpler and clearer but KDE has more stuff
<Alex_C> meta-ridley, I see ... but which do I select because I've got a 64bit CPU
<Goldfisch> gopi: bttv and bt878 are all about Brooktree Corporation-based chipsets. You have the right driver, you just need to feed it a couple arguments to key on your distinct card model.
<Alex_C> melchus, is there one for 64bit?
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me that from where I can get the driver of modem "Lucent V.90 Wildwire Modem"?
<rukuartic> nickrud, XD...
<spiritz> zaxxon: I think kde stands for customisation, features etc while gnome stands for simplicity and effectivness (I am a kde user)
<tritium> please discuss kde vs. gnome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alex_C> woops, meta-ridley is there one for 64bit
<neiras> I guess the Mustard Hunters keep busy... cutting the mustard.
<rukuartic> nickrud, By the way... * and / are very close together on the numpad...
<Jonnings> Does anybody know why i get "you must run this program as root user" while trying to launch the kynaptic app in ubuntu?
<rukuartic> nickrud, And there's a big difference between rm -rf * and rm -rf /
<erUSUL> linuxboyfriend, linmodems.org?
<zaxxon> ok, thanks for the help
<nickrud> rukuartic, getting the next char; try system-pref-assistive tech; maybe you can use that
<Lushin> can someone help me with q3?
<gopi> Goldfisch: Ok ! But I am getting video fine but no audio !
<Unity> Jonnings: `kdesu kynaptic`
<linuxboyfriend> erUSUL: site is down and is not working, I am also trying to find there!
<Unity> Jonnings: you cannot install stuff unless you are root
<rukuartic> nickrud, Whats that do?
<nickrud> rukuartic, never -rf , just -r
<erUSUL> linuxboyfriend, :(
<Goldfisch> gopi: Is that an update, or something that has been happening all this time?
<rukuartic> nickrud, Good point.
<nickrud> rukuartic, and maybe alias rm as rm -i, if you're worried
<linuxboyfriend> erUSUL: yes, thats also I wanna say :(
<linuxboyfriend> erUSUL: :)
<deuce> The hard drive light on the front of my computer case is constantly on.  Any ideas why?
<Jonnings> Unity: unless im root? Ive installed the app. but it wont run..
<nickrud> rukuartic, assitive tech is for people who have special needs for using a computer
<gopi> Goldfisch: Its not an update, its happening all time !
<rukuartic> nickrud, Nice. :P
<Unity> deuce: check if updatedb is running
<gopi> Goldfisch: I just installed it 30 mins back and from the beginning the same problem....
<Alex_C> can someone help me install TLS for 64 bit?
<Goldfisch> rukuartic: If you are in /this/really/deep/directory/at/the/bottom/of/the/ocean and type rm -rf *, you won't delete anything above you. However rm -rf /, well, that will hit everything (at least until you have deleted the devices files and neutered your installation).
<Unity> Jonnings: i meant kynaptic installs stuff, so you need to run it as root
<rukuartic> nickrud, If I wanted to alias a command to move stuff to .trash or whatever... eg, rm is aliased to mv?
<deuce> Unity, how?
<Unity> Jonnings: put `kdesu kynaptic` in a terminal
<Goldfisch> gopi: Okay, so xawtv is playing video fine? I thought you were getting nothing.
<erUSUL> Goldfisch, only if you are root (or run the comand with sudo)
<Unity> deuce: `ps -A | grep updatedb`
<speyer> horde will be installed in /usr/share/horde3/ how will i browser horde now ? www.localhost/horde3 ? or how
<maria> maria@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings Reading package lists... Done
<maria> Building dependency tree... Done
<maria> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<maria>   nvidia-glx
<maria> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<gopi> Goldfisch: ya video is fine! Just no audio !
<maria>   nvidia-settings
<Goldfisch> erUSUL: Of course.
<Unity> ubotu tell maria about pastebin
<Jonnings> Unity: aahk, i just discover the "run as different user" thingy. The kdesu didnt work..
<rukuartic> speyer, Depends... are you using apache? Did you set up an alias?
<maria> spiritz: its removing my nvidia-glx when i install settings ?
<Alex_C> Anyone know how to install TLS for 64bit?
<deuce> Unity, nope, updatedb doesn't appear to be running
<Seveas> maria, please don't paste in here
<Unity> deuce: ok then i dunno.
<spiritz> maria : maybe version don't match
<maria> Seveas : sorry
<HammerBlade2020> how big should a swap partition be with 1gig of ram?
<nickrud> rukuartic, a popular move
<rukuartic> maria, You know about http://www.pastebin.com? Neat site :D
<speyer> rukuartic yes , using apache2 , no i didnt i installed phpmyadmin too and i didnt do anything ...
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, 512-1024 mb depending on your plans
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> hey, what do i do if when typing ./configure for an application it says "C compiler cannot create executables" ?
<rukuartic> nickrud, I guess thats around?
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, so the fact that it's almost 3gigs now is not right
<Seveas> !tell ROFLCOPTER|`evoL about compiling
<rukuartic> nickrud, That is, I can search for it?
<Unity> HammerBlade2020: 507 megs i believe
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, more won't hurt 
<Goldfisch> gopi: Okay, then your next beast to tackle is sound. Are you using alsa? I usually keep a few sounds on my system so I can type "aplay *.wav" and verify sound is working hunk dory.
<rukuartic> nickrud, <searches and doesn't ask dumb questions>
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, eh..... i guess not but i might need that space eventually
<FunnyLookinHat> whoah, how do you make this character   
<speyer> FunnyLookinHat never seen that
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, in that case you should shrink the swap a bit 
<FunnyLookinHat> Seveas, just typed it!!
<nickrud> rukuartic, :)
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> thanks Seveas !
<FunnyLookinHat> he did it again!!
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, how do i do that?
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, repartition, you can use gparted
<Unity> Seveas: i have 1 gig of ram, i use comp for web browsing, irc, programming, etc, the swap usage never went over 12 megs
<erUSUL> HammerBlade2020, 1Gb just in case you want/can suspend to disk (afaik ram contents are written to swap and in resume readed back)
<gopi> Goldfisch: I am able to play sounds fine.... only with xawtv theres no sound !
<Seveas> Unity, then 507 is enough
<aaa> I again :P
<Alex_C> Does anyone know if TLS works on 64BIT CPUS?
<dejx> re
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, i have a /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5, both almost 3 gigs.
<erUSUL> Alex_C, i do not even know what TLS is...
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> ok, now it says i need "Tcl" to compile.
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, and neither will let me resize.
<Alex_C> erUSUL, nor me - but it AMSN says it needs it to login
<Goldfisch> gopi: xawtv has a "-C" option for specifying the sound device you are using. Something like "xawtv -c /dev/video -C /dev/dsp". I don't what your actual video and sound device filenames are.
<rukuartic> nickrud, is the variable for all the commands *$?
<erUSUL> Alex_C, apt-cache search gnutls
<nickrud> rukuartic, yes, but only in a shell, not an alias (I think)
<Alex_C> now what do I do, erUSUL
<rukuartic> nickrud, so alias rm="mv ~/.Trash *$" or something?
<Goldfisch> ruluartic: Flip that -> $*
<gopi> Goldfisch: ok so how to find out my sound device filename ?
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> hey Seveas, it says i need "TCL" to compile now
<Seveas> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, what are you compiling?
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> a program
<dejx> I found this channel very helpful
<Seveas> your own or something you downloaded?
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, how do i format a Swap and then re-add the space to my main partition
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> Seveas, i downloaded it
<Seveas> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, ok, what's the name of it?
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> eggdrop1.6.17
<Seveas> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: (Advanced IRC Robot), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.6.17-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1144 kB
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, can i unmount it?
<erUSUL> Alex_C, install the apropiate packages (libgnutlsxx-dev i guess)
<nickrud> rukartic, #! /bin/bash <newline> mv $@ ~/.Trash  in a bash script
<Seveas> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, don't compile it, install it via the package manager
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> Seveas i didn't see it in package manager
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, is it your root partition
<Seveas> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, enable universe
<Seveas> !tell ROFLCOPTER|`evoL about universe
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, it's /dev/sda5 and it's under an extended
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> alright, thanks Seveas
<nickrud> rukuartic, I script & program almost nothing these days, there are better sources for info here on this stuff
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, is it mounted as /
<TomaszD> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, what are you trying to compile?
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, /dev/sda5
<Unity> what was the command to check disk speed? dma something?
<netwhat> how can i verify that i have forward_ipv4 set
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, that's not a mount point 
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, how do i find out
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, mount | grep sda5
<Seveas> paste the resulting line in here
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, no resulting line..
<Seveas> ok, then mount | grep sda3
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, it's under 2
<HammerBlade2020> so do 2?
<Seveas> yes 
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, still no info
<Unity>  <-- those char(s) look like a japanese letter to me. is that normal?
<Goldfisch> gopi: I am starting to run out of information. My dmesg is too old, that I can't find useful entries. You may want to try reading http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Digital_Sound. BTW: The mythtv wiki this is on has lots of other stuff.
<Seveas> Unity, yes
<gfrancois> bonjour
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<tritium> Unity: on my end, it looks like ?CD (in reverse video)
<nickrud> Unity, someone (who will remain nameless) mentioned that he aliased :) to a japanese character for that
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> Seveas, i installed it from package manager now, but i don't see any shortcuts to it or anything :/
<Seveas> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, browse through /usr/share/doc/eggdrop 
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> Seveas you see to be very smart :P
<rukuartic> All our base are belong to Seveas
<deuce> ubotu tell deuce about pastebin
<Seveas> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, 'seem to be' indeed, I'm not so smart
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> lol
<Francisco> heeloo
<Francisco> everybody can somebody help me??
<gopi> Goldfisch: Ok xawtv got freezed and its not closing... so I need to log out... thanks for all the help and I will try that site too !
<Francisco> can somebody help me?
<atoponce> what's up Francisco?
<brosioz> anyone could help me with resolvconf ?
<brosioz> it change my resolv.conf evry boot
<Madpilot> Francisco: if you ask an actual question, some one can probably help...
<Seveas> !tell Francisco about somebody
<nickrud> brosioz, look in /usr/share/doc/resolvconf, there's some guides in there
<Unity> ubuntu changed my life
<brosioz> nice nickrud thx
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, when i make the live cd i'll come here and you will help me?
<Chyx> Thanks again Seveas and gnomefreak, install anjuta 1.X using apt instead of 2, since 2 wasn't available in the repo I couldn't get the deps either
<asdffasf> I love you all! The truth has risen. The holly ghost is uppon all of us!
<Francisco> atoponce, I have a big problem with my pc. it is ho dv1325la with a reader cards included ... so this hardware does not work.."
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, most likely not, I'm off to bed in a few minutes
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, ahh okay....
<nickrud> brosioz, I haven't messed with setting up a static resolv.conf under resolvconf for a very long time, but it's doable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Francisco> yesterday I cheak in a sd card and it did not works.."
<Madpilot> Seveas: just testing, wasn't even sure if I could de-op w/o being op myself :P
<atoponce> Francisco, what is a dv1325la?
<Seveas> Francisco, those card readers are usualy not working - some people are working on linux drivers but they don't work too good yet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, my card-reader works perfectly on ubuntu from scratch
<Seveas> HammerBlade2020, is that an internal one on an hp laptop?
<martii> HammerBlade2020: it must use generic chipset
<Francisco> searcher`, o my god.."
<Gokur20> join venafro
<Francisco> atoponce, it is the model of my laptop...
<martii> HammerBlade2020: mine works perfect as well
<Gokur20> #join venafro
<martii> HammerBlade2020: and few others I tested as well
<Francisco> HammerBlade2020, how did you do.
<martii> HammerBlade2020: theyuse usb-storage
<Seveas> Gokur20, /join #venafro
<Francisco> martii, maybe you can help me.."
<nickrud> rflol
<dejx> any cool tutorial about making ramdisk in ubuntu?
<Seveas> martii, the USB ones work perfectly
<atoponce> Fransisco, what card readers does it have?
<HammerBlade2020> my memory stick one works also.
<dejx> i have laptop with 512mb ram, will it be enough?
<Seveas> it's those internal ones on laptops that are failing
<martii> Francisco: if you card reader is usb one
<Seveas> dejx, yes
<HammerBlade2020> dejx, plenty
<HammerBlade2020> does k3b burn iso's ?
<Francisco> martii, no it is incluided.."
<martii> Seveas: might be but those usually are connected via usb as well
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, yes, and it's the best recommended one
<martii> Francisco: laptop model?
<Seveas> martii, not on hp laptops 
<HammerBlade2020> hmm, yes it does o.0
<dejx> i was thinking about moving libs in ramdisk, for faster performance
<atoponce> Francisco, if you do a 'sudo fdisk -l' with a card inserted, what shows?
<martii> Seveas: I testes toshiba
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, although, right clicking an iso in the filemanager and selecting burn is very simple
<martii> tested
<martii> Seveas: worked fine on both (different) machines :)
<Francisco> atoponce, let me see."
<atoponce> Fransico, use pastebin
<dolson> does anyone here use Xgl in Gnome and has a minute to tell me if MouseKeys works for you?
<Francisco> Disco /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Francisco> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 9729 cilindros
<Francisco> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Francisco> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Francisco> /dev/hda1   *           1        9544    76662148+  83  Linux
<Francisco> /dev/hda2            9545        9729     1486012+   5  Extendida
<Francisco> /dev/hda5            9545        9729     1485981   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tritium> Francisco: dude, don't paste
<Jhair> ouch
<cppnewbie> hey
<Francisco> tritium, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> pastebin.com
<cppnewbie> how do i install the ia32-libs-dev ?
<atoponce> is that everything?
<Francisco> atoponce, yeah-...
<atoponce> hmmm...
<atoponce> what card is inserted?
<djdrew> hey every one
<Francisco> atoponce, sd card
<nickrud> cppnewbie, they're not available as such in ubuntu; what is it you're trying to do
<atoponce> Fransico, and what distro?  breezy?
<Francisco> atoponce, yeah.."
<Fredde> I'm having problems using bittorrent
<cppnewbie> nickrud, wine on amd64
<HammerBlade2020> does the ubuntu live cd come with gparted?
<Fredde> I'm behind a router but I have opend the ports
<Fredde> still it can't connect to tracker
<atoponce> Francisco, it seems that Breezy isn't recognizing your hardware.
<nickrud> cppnewbie, ok, they sounded familiar, but I don't use amd64. try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-dev. if they exist, that'll install them :)
<atoponce> Francisco, i don't know what software may help.
<Francisco> atoponce, thx.
<cppnewbie> dont exist :'(
<mihozu> hi
<atoponce> Francisco, with the 'sudo fdisk -l', you would be looking for a /dev/sda or something similar
<HammerBlade2020> Francisco, card reader?
<Francisco> HammerBlade2020, maybe you can help me..
<dolson> ok thanks
<Francisco> HammerBlade2020, yeah..
<ubuntu> Yo
<HammerBlade2020> Francisco, my pc has card readers, but only one i use is memory stick, and it works when i push it in automatically.
<ttread> Fredde, did you forward the ports using the 'virtual server' function of your router?
<Francisco> atoponce, ol
<Francisco> ok
#ubuntu 2006-03-03
<atoponce> Francisco, the SD card will be a serial device, thus starting with /dev/sd**
<Francisco> HammerBlade2020, I use Sd an memory stick and MMC and nothing works..
<Fredde> ttread: I used application
<HammerBlade2020> Francisco, try this, do you have a memory stick one near you?
<Fredde> ttread: ttread
<ttread> Fredde, port 6881 should be forwarded to the machine you want to handle Bittorrent
<z0rz> What's a good systems monitor program for command line?
<Fredde> ttread: http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1347#604 *
<z0rz> That has like CPU Temp usage network usage and all that stuff
<kcul> ubuntu or vista?
<HammerBlade2020> /dev/sdf1 on /media/sdf1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<crshman_> why isn't time left showing up on my laptops batter monitor?
<nickrud> cppnewbie, if I wanted to run 32bit stuff under amd64, I'd use a change root and install 32 bit stuff there. You might want to search the wiki for a howto
<angelo> hey how would i go about finding the right ati drivers for my ATI radeon 9700 mobility card to put in my laptop
<HammerBlade2020> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<HammerBlade2020> angelo, read that.
<Francisco> HammerBlade2020, it does not work
<GeorgeAScott> hi.... i'm looking for a graphical multitrack recording program...
<Jonnings> how can i make a new link to firefox? I managed to mess it up in some way
<angelo> ok ty
<GeorgeAScott> i don't like audacity
<ttread> Fredde, I have a D-Link router and I got it working a different way
<HammerBlade2020> Francisco, hmm... i'm no expert, that is what my mount does when i put in my memory stick and it always works..
<Francisco> HammerBlade2020, ok thx.
<Francisco> somebody expert can help.?
<fredrik_> ttread: that was the faq I tried
<HammerBlade2020> oh my god,
<HammerBlade2020> ubuntu live-cd torrent going at 1.4 mb download a second.
<HammerBlade2020> thats crazy
* atoponce is still working on Franciscos problem
<ttread> fredrik_, I can't say anything about their method, but I forwarded the port in the Virtual Server area and it worked
<Jivenix> anyone ever get rhapsody to work on ubuntu?
* atoponce doesn't give up easily
<Jivenix> on the download it says minimum sys requirements are fedora core or suse or greater
<ttread> fredrik_, also check that you have no packet filter running on your machine
<kcul> ubuntu or vista?
<Jivenix> does that mean i cant use it?
<myki> How do I change language, in which new apps run? I've choosen english language in instalation w/ polish keyboard layout, and now most of apps has menu's or such in polish language.
<atoponce> bummer.  i think i could help Francisco further.  oh well
<djdrew> !rules
<ubotu> coc is, like, totally, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<djdrew> what are the rules here?
<HammerBlade2020> no foul language, or pasting
<djdrew> k
<HammerBlade2020> probably more
<HammerBlade2020> but those are the main ones .
<tritium> !tell djdrew about coc
<atoponce> no direct attacks
<techmydeck> /w techmydeck
<techmydeck> sorry
<tritium> read taht, djdrew (It's the Code of Conduct)
<djdrew> ty tritium
<tritium> s/taht/that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<crshman_> why isn't time left showing up on my laptops batter monitor?
<HammerBlade2020> will anyone be here that can help me partition something in a few minutes?
<foxone999_> I have to problem to be connected with #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> foxone999_, type /join #ubuntu-fr
<djdrew> hey guys, what dose it mean if the live cd dose not run. It will boot into the OS thingy BUT its slow... takes like 20sec to move the mouse and i can open or do anything.
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, yeah
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, okay thanks, the live cd is burning bow
<HammerBlade2020> now*
<atoponce> what live cd?
<HammerBlade2020> ubuntu 5.1
<atoponce> Ubuntu?
<HammerBlade2020> yea
<HammerBlade2020> 5.10
<foxone999_> erf it's my problem if i write this i have sothing
<dabaR> What is Ubuntu?
<Jonnings> how can i make a new link to firefox? I managed to mess it up in some way
<nickrud> dabaR, a very obscure nitch product
<foxone999_> nickrud thanks i sucess
<atoponce> dabaR, Ubuntu is an African word for "Humanity"
<HammerBlade2020> ok,
<HammerBlade2020> gonna reboot into live cd
<HammerBlade2020> brb
<nickrud> foxone999_, ood
<foxone999_> bye ^
<cppnewbie> so anyone knows a way to run wine on amd64?
* atoponce booting back to gnome
<ttread> djdrew, in my experience the live cd only runs well on power machines with lots of memory
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot <-- cppnewbie (not trivial, but commonly done)
<cppnewbie> i hope thats for noobs as well nickrud ;p
<nickrud> cppnewbie, running 32bits on a 64bit machine is, by definition, not for newbies :)
<nickrud> cppnewbie, you might want to consider running the 32bit ubuntu, it is much easier for wine, multimedia, and other things.
<cppnewbie> nickrud i assume that means getting the whole distro again for i386? :p
<nickrud> cppnewbie, yeah. dialup?
<cppnewbie> dsl
<cppnewbie> but it sure is a problem
<cppnewbie> :p
<cppnewbie> i mean like it makes no sense
<angelo> which ati drivers should i use ( linux x86  or linux x86_64 ) if i have an amd64 3400 processor but am running x86 ubuntu
<cppnewbie> i was under the impression that 32 bits cant run 64 bits but that 64 bits can run 32 bits
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with upgrading to dapper? I'm using the new update manager with the upgrade button, everything is fine until I get to the Downloading and installing upgrade part. This is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9331
<Seveas> angelo, x86
<spikebike> er
<angelo> ty
<spikebike> nvidia driver needs to match the kernel
<crshman_> i have enabled the multiverse repositories, reloaded, however when i try to run any install commands from the wiki the packages aren't found....such as "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<spikebike> and yes 64 bit os can run 32 bit apps, but not the opposite
<nickrud> cppnewbie, then, what are you waiting for? Seriously, I've watched many extremely competent people retreat back to 32bit. Don't be too proud.
<ttread> cppnewbie, the 64 bit processor can run 32 bit or 64 bit OS, but if you have the 64 bit OS you have to use 64 bit software
* pwb is running 64 bit breezy :)
<DRF> cppnewbie, some 32bit linux binaries will work fine though some included 32bit librarys in ubuntu.
<pwb> annoyingly it means flash and w32codecs are broken... *shrug*
<cppnewbie> nickrud isnt there simply a way to... uhh downgrade or something?
<nickrud> crshman, paste your /etc/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nickrud> cppnewbie, no.
<cppnewbie> damn
<wuzzy> i all! anyone know where to find the latest guide or howo on getting Glx to work in ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> Yo nessesito dapper ayudo...
<HammerBlade2020> hey, atoponce you here?
<atoponce> yeah
<cppnewbie> boooored
<pwb> right, I'm trying to install breezy on an ancient laptop with somewhere about 48MB RAM
<cppnewbie> htf am i supposed to dl the whole thing again
<zeb> czy tu mona uywa polskiego?
<navarone> !pl
<Madpilot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<nickrud> pwb, if I had a 64bit machine, I'd run 64bit, I don't use flash & don't watch movies on my computer (too far from the couch)
<jetscreamer> dl a java package, like a .bin from sun, and use make-jpkg
<ttread> cppnewbie, what do you need Wine for so bad?  Maybe there's an open source equivalent
<zeb> ok dziki
<jetscreamer> it will create a .deb you can install
<cppnewbie> ttread for what wine exists :p
<pianoboy3333> ttread: isn't wine opensource?
<jetscreamer> !info wine
<atoponce> HammerBlace2020, what are you partitioning?
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<johndarkhorse> pianoboy3333: it is
<pwb> I guess I need pcmcia-modules-something but that module doesn't seem to exist for that kernel (or in fact any 2.6)
<pianoboy3333> yes...
<ttread> No what I mean is what WIndoze app do you need to run
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: i want to resize my swap from 3gigs to one. and add that space to my main partition
<pianoboy3333> Can someone give me dapper upgrade help?
<cppnewbie> many! :P
<dejx> how many mb shall i give to my ramdisk?
<johndarkhorse> pianoboy3333: join #ubuntu+1
<jetscreamer> the pcmcia modules aren't seperate like in a 2.4 kernel i believe
<Fredde> this really pisses me off :>
<jetscreamer> 8192 at least if you mean the one for initrd
<pianoboy3333> johndarkhorse: I know, but they can't help, so I thought I'd turn here...
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, what's the issue?
<crshman_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9332
<dejx> jetscreamer i was thinking putting libs into ram, for faster performance
<pwb> ah
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, k hold on just a sec...
<pwb> well in either case it doesn't seem to have detected the pcmcia system
<cppnewbie> if i dl the 32bit ubuntu, can i just put it on this 64bit or i have to remove it and replace it all over again?
<Fredde> What's wrong with bittorrent :/ ....
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: I use the dapper upgrade manager with the nice upgrade button everything is fine till I get to the downloading and installing upgrade part, where I get this error msg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9331
<Fujitsu> OK. I'll take a look.
<nickrud> crshman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9333 (you'll see I added multiverse to lines 19 & 20)
<jetscreamer> then you'll probably want a larger, but beyond me
<ttread> cppnewbie when you run the install you just choose the same partition and it will overwrite it
<myki> What font is used in gnome-terminal? I want to set the same in aterm. In profile options i can only find "use the system terminal font" -- does it mean which??
<cppnewbie> ttread k then
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: is there somewhere where I can report it?
<nickrud> myki, I think it's monospace
<pwb> myki, go to system -> preferences -> font, you can change the default terminal font there
<cppnewbie> takes 3 hours to dl
<Madpilot> Fredde: are you running Firestarter on your Ubuntu box?
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, sorry.  had to take the dogs out
<cppnewbie> what do u suggest to dl ttread? bittorrent or instant dl?
<Fredde> Madpilot: what's that?
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333: www.launchpad.net/malone.
<ttread> yeah just leave it running overnight
<cppnewbie> well it is an idea
<cppnewbie> but it only says 3 hours
<Fujitsu> Try filing a bug there...
<cppnewbie> :p
<cppnewbie> poor machine
<cppnewbie> :D
<angelo> anyone know where i can download an all in one codec pack
<Fredde> Madpilot: firewall?
<angelo> for linux
<cppnewbie> wtf now it says 5 hours
<ttread> cppnewbie I've found that the direct download is usually faster
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: so report it there?
<cppnewbie> ttread it is but its unresumable
<cppnewbie> i think that is
<Fredde> Madpilot: no, it isn't installed
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, yes,.
<cppnewbie> ttread feel free to prove me wrong, twould be better if so
<cppnewbie> :p
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020?
<ttread> Don't know if it's resumable or not, have never had and interruption
<ttread> If you're concerned about it then use bittorrent and leave it running overnight
<nickrud> !tell angelo about w32codecs
<cppnewbie> well leaving it overnight is the issue after all... crappy 384kbps :'(
<Madpilot> Fredde: just checking, because w/ Firestarter you have to open the BitTorrent ports before it'll work
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: hey, sorry about that
<nickrud> angelo, you should have a pm
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: so can you help me?
<cppnewbie> cant go faster :'(
<pwb> pwb@tosh:~$ cardctl ident
<pwb> no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices
<angelo> i got it thank you
<ttread> Actually If you're on dialup then I don't think download or bittorrent will make any difference
<Fredde> Madpilot: I think it's my router whos messing
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, maybe.  Have GParted installed?
<ttread> The limiting factor will be your own connection
<cppnewbie> ttread its dsl but 384kbps is still not fast enough
<cppnewbie> :p
<moonunit> anybody up for a drive permission problem?
<cppnewbie> i mean theres worse
<dancl> What does db_conf do, and why can't the prerm script for phpmyadmin find it?
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, i only have terminal view..
<cppnewbie> however its still not that fast
<Fredde> Madpilot: I can download, but it says O
<cppnewbie> twould take hours to dl it again
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, ahh.
<nickrud> cppnewbie, I used to live at 3k, I have no sympathy ;)
<Fredde> I'm behind a firewall and 1t 10 kbs at highest
* pwb wonders if there's a slightly less busy channel he can ask his questions in
<cppnewbie> lol nickrud :D
<Madpilot> Fredde: try a different torrent
<cppnewbie> k u got me im dling a torrent client
<Fredde> I have tried several
<moonunit> pwb, #kubuntu-offtopic
<cppnewbie> which is suggested for linux?
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: gonna install the ati driver now.
<pm> angelo, yeah, you should really have me ;)
<nickrud> pwb, you can google search irc, and search that page (no idea how good those channels would be)
<moonunit> can someone give me a hand with a drive permission problem?
<Fredde> atleast 6 diffrent torrents and diffrent trackers
<Madpilot> cppnewbie: there's a torrent client included in Ubuntu by default - Applications menu -> Internet -> BitTorrent
<Fredde> Madpilot: atleast 6 diffrent torrents and diffrent trackers
<atoponce> HammerBlade202, when GUI is up, sudo apt-get install gparted
* nbound loves ndiswrapper
<jetscreamer> wget
<cppnewbie> ah true madpilot
<Madpilot> Fredde: does your ISP play stupid games with the BitTorrent ports?
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, if I have two cdrom drives, how do I access the second one? (the first is /dev/cdrom)
<jetscreamer> and wget for windows if that's what you were talking about (windows)
<Madpilot> FlannelKing: put a CD in it, it should automount?
<_0331_USMC> Does ubuntu support sony memory stick pro?
<jetscreamer> FlannelKing: /dev/cdrom is a symlink to /dev/hdb or so
<Fredde> Madpilot: ISP?
<Fredde> *new starter*
<FlannelKing> Madpilot, yeah it automounts, but Im trying to rip it using grip, so I have to give it a path.
<Madpilot> Fredde: Interent Service Provider - the folks you buy your web connection from
<Fredde> Madpilot: It worked at windows
<spikebike> anyone here installed mplayer into a chroot on an amd64 system?
<Madpilot> Fredde: try installing Firestarter, and explicitly opening the BT ports...
<navarone> Fredde when was torrent posted?
<HammerBlade2020> i'm on a live cd, i just installed the fglrx driver for my ati card, how do i start a gui ?
<Madpilot> FlannelKing: use SoundJuicer for ripping
<nbound> Madpilot, bit torrent should work out of the box
<nickrud> FlannelKing, it would be /dev/cdrom1 ?
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, startx
<pwb> looks like the warty pcmcia-cs couldn't detect some toshiba chipsets and mine is a slightly later revision of the one in question
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: i just get a black cursor and fuzzy area
<looksaus> rhythmbox on dapper refuses to play my .flacs
<pwb> maybe the breezy version has the same problem
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: it wants me to start GDM ?
<HammerBlade2020> gdm
<looksaus> even when gstreamer  0.10 does this all right
<techmydeck> im havin problems to mount my ntfs partition. i just can mount it as read only and only root can access it
<cppnewbie> so nickrud, ttread, wine will run cor on i386 style?
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, you should be able to get into gdm.  maybe try the vesa driver
<looksaus> what is the easiest way to find out about a package's dependencies?
<FlannelKing> nickrud, yeah, thats it.  Thanks, jsut have to restart the program apparently, it doesn't like switching drives. /dev/cdrom is the same as dev/cdrom0?
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce: ok
<ttread> Don't know cppnewbie, I don't use Wine
<looksaus> I wonder how I could solve my rhythmbox problem
<crimsun> looksaus: dpkg -l gstreamer0.10-plugins-good |grep ^ii
<_0331_USMC> Does ubuntu support sony memory stick pro?
<ttread> But it's supposed to
<Madpilot> looksaus: packages.ubuntu.com
<visor> hi folks
<cppnewbie> ttread u never ran even a single win app on linux?
<nickrud> looksaus,  sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<techmydeck> im havin problems to mount my ntfs partition. i just can mount it as read only and only root can access it. any could help me? i wanna write on it, and all users should access it. thanks
<ttread> Nah
<looksaus> crimsun, that would only tell me about gstreamer packages right, not really dependencies...
<looksaus> nickrud, thx, but these are installed of course
<nickrud> FlannelKing, it's probably a link
<DarKChild> i keep getting an error msg with dapper, 4302693.206000 buffer I/o error on device hdd, logical block 2095049, what is that?
<pwb> looksaus, use aptitude, it gives you a nice list of dependencies (and quicker than synaptic does)
<ttread> What for?  There are 1000's of native Linux apps to do whatever you want
<nickrud> looksaus, argh, I was hoping for the simple answer
<visor> do you know why if i mount (by the gnome-volume manager) automatically a USB drive nautilus would complain about permissions in another user account?
<moonunit> i need help with drive permissions
<looksaus> pwb, do you have an easy way to do this on the command line?
<pwb> err, no :)
<pwb> but aptitude is a terminal app
<looksaus> ah, k, thx
<DarKChild> i keep getting an error msg with dapper, 4302693.206000 buffer I/o error on device hdd, logical block 2095049, what is that?
<pwb> so you can use it if you don't have X
<nickrud> looksaus, the package apt-rdepends is very nice if you want to see all the dependencies
<visor> for example if you plug a pen drive it gets mounted on my accound and the icon appear on the desktop and i can access it but if i switch to another accound nautilus complains about permissions and it doesnt show me the files
<pwb> ooh, I just learned something :)
<moonunit> i need help with drive permissions on my flash drive
<crimsun> looksaus: that's the specific package that contains the flac plugin for gstreamer0.10, which is needed for rhythmbox in Dapper
<cppnewbie> nickrud isnt debian=ubuntu
<cppnewbie> ?
<jetscreamer> NO
<visor> is there some GConf key to change this behavior?
<nickrud> cppnewbie, so close, but so far
<pwb> ubuntu is a better debian :)
<cppnewbie> rofl
<cppnewbie> isnt ubuntu based on debian at least
* jetscreamer wishes mwilson upon #ubuntu
<pwb> correct
<nickrud> cppnewbie, I kinda hope that etch+1 will be equiv to ubuntu
<Seveas> cppnewbie, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Seveas> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<FlannelKing> ubuntu is ++debian ;)
<moonunit> can someone give me a hand with drive permissions??
<cppnewbie> but even if ubuntu is debian, debian isnt ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, i'm back on installed-ubuntu none of the drivers worked for me on the live cd
<mwe> moonunit: you gotta be more specific
<funkyHat> Ok, FlannelKing I think your's is pretty close ;), I think you could compare Debian and Ubuntu in the same way as C and C++ ;)
<nickrud> cppnewbie, neither is true :)
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, sorry about that
<Unity> this is a small problem but anyone know why gaim sounds are delayed by a second when using artsd?
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a simple question... I just downlaod a icons them, but I dont know how to install those.. or where do I have to unzip them
<funkyHat> Although minus the crap parts of C++ because Ubuntu rocks
<moonunit> mwe, my flash drive is mounted under root, and i cant write to it
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, it's okay, i still would like to get this swap formatted, but i don't know how to do it without a gui
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, try gparted whil logged into installed system
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<atoponce> may work
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, has to be on a live-cd seveas told me that
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, your back, can you help m with a problem
<Inf3ctedFx> thx Seveas
<Fredde> argh, I'll have to go back to windows *cries*
<cppnewbie> nickrud http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit. it refers to ia32-libs-dev. is it possible that these r available on debian but not on ubuntu?
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, yeah.  makes sense
<mwe> moonunit: use mount options. is it mounted from fstab?
<Unity> Inf3ctedFx: System | Preferences | Theme | Intall New Theme... someting like that
<pwb> eww funkyhat, don't compare ubuntu to c++, that's horrible
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, sorry I couldn't help
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, no problem thanks for the effort
<atoponce> i'll see what i can dig up on the net
<funkyHat> pwb, I did qualify that statement :P
<moonunit> mwe, its mounted under /media/sda1
<HammerBlade2020> Seveas, can you give me the command line to format my swap partition, so i can do it from live cd?
<pwb> e'en so :)
<nickrud> cppnewbie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ia32-libs-dev&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all so it does exist
<funkyHat> hehehe
<crshman_> what is the package ubuntu-desktop, is it vital for my system? i am installing a new power scaling program and it says this needs to be removed (cpufreqd)
<Goldfisch> Swap: mkswap /dev/foobar ; swapon /dev/foobar
<erUSUL> HammerBlade2020, mkswap /dev/sdxx
<mwe> moonunit: you just plugged it in and it automounted?
<moonunit> yeah pretty much
<cppnewbie> well then nickrud wasnt apt get supposed to get them then? :p
<HammerBlade2020> erUSUL, no, i want to resize my swap from 3 gigs to 1. and put that space into my main partition
<mwe> moonunit: so what file system is it?
<erUSUL> crshman, is a meta-package. it is safe to remove it
<crshman_> ok thank you
<erUSUL> HammerBlade2020, are you using parted?
<DarKChild> i keep getting an error msg with dapper, 4302693.206000 buffer I/o error on device hdd, logical block 2095049, what is that?
<moonunit> its vftat
<nickrud> crshman, ubuntu-desktop is a list of packages that ubuntu thinks make a good desktop; you can safely remove it. When you upgrade to dapper, you will be sorry it's gon
<HammerBlade2020> erUSUL, it will need to be command line..
<looksaus> anyone else with rhythmobox problems on up to date dapper?
<nickrud> *gone
<moonunit> mwe, vfat
<HammerBlade2020> erUSUL, from a live cd.
<crshman_> is dapper a new version?
<FlannelKing> dapper is 6.04
<crshman_> and why will i be sorry?
<looksaus> crshman, dapper == the upcoming version
<nickrud> crshman, yes, due on my birthday :)
<crshman_> haha good gift
<nickrud> crshman, because you will not get a proper upgrade.
<FlannelKing> what day of te month is it scheduled for?
<nickrud> 20th
<HammerBlade2020> 29
<HammerBlade2020> 20*
<cppnewbie> k installed ia32-libs-dev
<crshman_> of feb?
<Inf3ctedFx> actually Seveas is not icons.. is mouse theme.. the Icons I already have it.. I just want to install mouse theme
<FlannelKing> ah, week before my birthday.
<cppnewbie> so i assume im ready to check
<cppnewbie> w/e its late c ya
<nickrud> cppnewbie, april
<crshman_> can i reinstall it?
<FlannelKing> wow, has it really been almost six months since Breezy? go figure.
<Unity> wow different language quit msgs
<mwe> moonunit: try sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<nickrud> FlannelKing, heck with the six months, I'll be 50
<moonunit> mwe, okay
* pwb smacks his proxy for buggering up Content-Types making his browser download web pages instead of rendering them
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anybody knows how to install a Mouse theme?
<FlannelKing> hah, seems like only yesterday I was upgrading from hoary
<mwe> moonunit: if it works, adjust /etc/fstab
<crshman_> can ubuntu-desktop be reinstalled?
<Jae686> i dont have much of a mood to upgrade. soo much work to install, configure, cuztomize bla bla bla
<looksaus> crshman, yup, of course
<dabaR> crshman_: ? accomplishing what?
<moonunit> mwe, nope.
<nickrud> crshman, yes. It'll force cpufreqd to be removed. A good move, just before upgradeing
<mwe> moonunit: what happened?
<crshman_> yes, just what i was thinking
<moonunit> it returned with nothing
<HammerBlade2020> can somone help me resize my swap partition please.
<mwe> moonunit: good
<mwe> moonunit: now ls -l /media/sda1
<moonunit> im on breezy, so im in the disk manager, which is not helping me any
<Inf3ctedFx> HammerBlade2020:  use the Live Cd from ubuntu
<mwe> moonunit: look at the permissions
<moonunit> mwe, should i sudo that?
<mwe> moonunit: no response means it worked
<HammerBlade2020> Inf3ctedFx, yes, but i need to use a command line program, and i don't know what to type :-)
<Inf3ctedFx> there is a tool like the Partition Magic so u can resize the swap
<mwe> moonunit: no
<Inf3ctedFx> a command  line program??
<HammerBlade2020> yea
<HammerBlade2020> i have no gui on the live cd
<mwe> moonunit: it should be mounted world read/writeable now
<HammerBlade2020> it doesn't work with my card for some reason.
<ttread> HammerBlade have you tried Knoppix?
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, parted (haven't used it personally)
<moonunit> mwe, file owner is still root
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud, yea, i need somone to give me the command so i don't hurt my system
<mwe> moonunit: but isn't everyone allowed to read/write?
<moonunit> nope
<moonunit> root
<moonunit> root and root alone
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020, good hunting :)
<mwe> moonunit: paste a line from ls -l /media/sda1, please
<hokatichenci> If I change the sound card do I have to change anything in the ubuntu settings?
<fredrik__> :(
<nickrud> hokatichenci, if the sound card is properly supported, no (you may need to disable the onboard sound, if you have one)
<crimsun> hokatichenci: what do you mean by change? Are you replacing an existing one or just adding one?
<visor> so nobody knows about this mount problem with g-v-m with multiple users?
<hokatichenci> nickrud, yeah thats the plan, I get a 300ms audio delay with this onboard sound and I think it has to do with the lack of hardware mixing
<moonunit> mwe, join #moonunit
<nickrud> hokatichenci, talk to crimsun
<mwe> moonunit: ok
<hokatichenci> replacing an existing one
<crimsun> hokatichenci: no, lack of hardware mixing has nothing to do with that delay.
<Jae686> how do i define PATH's on ubuntu ?
<hokatichenci> crimsun, well it happened the same on my gentoo box with onboard sound and I replaced it with an audigy and the issue went away
<crimsun> hokatichenci: if you're just replacing an existing one, then you don't have to do anything special. Keep in mind that replacing an onboard means you have to disable it in bios, unless you want to use GNOME's System> Preferences> Sound> Default sound card
<looksaus> gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location="03 - Le fossoyeur.flac" ! flacdec ! autoaudiosink
<looksaus> works perfectly
<looksaus> but rhythmbox doesn't
<crimsun> looksaus: what error is rhythmbox throwing when you run it from a terminal?
<aeolist> has anybody installed qemu+kqemu
<aeolist> ?
<looksaus> crimsun, it complains a bit about liboil, but something not too serious)
<crimsun> hokatichenci: you're confusing latency issues with hardware mixing
<hokatichenci> crimsun, yeah but I think its alsa's software mixing causing the latency issues
<looksaus> crimsun, (and playing the flac through gstreamer works on the command line)
<crimsun> hokatichenci: (and technically it's not hardware mixing, which is a completely different issue reserved for high-end professional audio cards and recording. It's known as stream multiplexing.)
<crshman_> is gnome-applets like ubuntu-desktop? removable?
<crimsun> hokatichenci: yes, dmix has latency issues
<nickrud> crshman_, yes, but don't do it. You'll loose nearly everything on your panels
<looksaus> crshman_, everything is removable, if you know what you're doing, but as crshman_ says...
<nickrud> *lose
<looksaus> crimsun, any other suggestions?
<crimsun> looksaus: I need to see the actual debug output
<looksaus> you mean gdb backtraces and things?
<hokatichenci> crimsun, any workarounds?
<crshman_> hmm i'm trying to see how i can do this....i installed cpufreqd, and now i'm trying to install the panel applet and it says that i need to do that first, remove gnome-applets
<crimsun> looksaus: not unless you make it crash, no
<crimsun> looksaus: I need the output in the console
<looksaus> that's what I was thinking
<nickrud> crshman_, then, I'd look for another package that does what you want. You'll just be losing too much
<looksaus> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 403: oil_test_check_impl(): function conv_f32_s16_bitstuff in class conv_f32_s16 failed check (56,5547 > 0,1) || (outside=0)
<claudio_> la
<crimsun> hokatichenci: for the latency issue with dmix and your onboard? Not really. Just use your Audigy instead.
<crshman_> the one that comes with ubuntu only shows me the cpu freq, and i can't modify it....=/
<looksaus> is what gstreamer complains about...
<hokatichenci> crimsun, k thanks
<looksaus> this should not be a problem for rhythmbox
<simira> are there any decent way to change defaul sorting for all imap folders in thunderbird? (i.e. threaded, date by newest first)
<looksaus> liboil is just a library with cpu specific optimisations
<crimsun> looksaus: if rhythmbox won't play it but gst-launch-0.10 does, file a bug on rhythmbox in Malone
<luisito> yellow!!
<looksaus> crimsun, I'm planning to do that, but want to add as much useful info as possible
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here update with the new update manager from http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager ?
<looksaus> well, anyway, tomorrow morning, I'll be volunteering at FOSDEM, so I might just as well talk to some Ubuntu devels...
<looksaus> :)
<crimsun> looksaus: you should be able to force rhythmbox to spew some verbose output with a cli parameter
<looksaus> ah, will have a look
<MrPockets> once more, how do i check the capacity of my hdd?
<aeolist> i am thinking of compiling qemu with kqemu support, but it asks for the linux headers folder... if/when i install a new kernel will i have to recompile qemu?
<esac_> anybody know why when i plug in a smart card reader (with a card in it), linux sees it (dmesg shows usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5), but i dont see a device assigned to it (/dev/usb or anything similar) ?
<simira> how can I set the same view for all my imap folders?
<aeolist> MrPockets, df -T -h
<SirKillalot> how do I burn nrg on linux
<luisito> Right now I am curious about the genre of everybody here. I'm male, but are girls here?
<esac_> genre ? you mean like am i pop or alternative ?
<MrPockets> ty
<diani> l
<pianoboy3333> lilsito: do you mean *gender* ?
<aeolist> MrPockets, ty?
<zF> Hi.
<luisito> esac_: sorry, I mean male and female, (my bad english!!!)
<zF> I'm curious if anyone has setup a shoutcast server on Ubuntu, and knows the best method to do so, or has any guides.
<pianoboy3333> luisito: wait, lemme put it in a regex: s/genre/gender/
<crshman_> i connected to a windows box using the GUI in ubunto, where are those shares located on the drive?
<luisito> pianoboy3333: yep, I mean gender.
<dejx> how do i compile source made with glade?
<simira> how can I set the same view for all my imap folders?
<kinetic_> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<luisito> It seems everyone is a boy here, hehe!!
* IdleOne checks to make sure
<crshman_> is hibernation like windows hibernate (to disk) or just standby?
<pianoboy3333>  When I'm in windows, my other windows computer can see my computer, but when I'm in linux, the other can't. How do I network the computers so that my other computer can see mine in linux?
<nickrud> IdleOne, what was your conclusion?
<raf1hh> hi all
<mdv> yo
<Sionide> been spending most our lives, living in a gangsters paradise
<IdleOne> nickrud:  to busy investing all it's potential and implementation possibily...Ill keep you posted
<Sionide> tell me why are we, so blind to see, that the ones we hurt, are you and meeee
<IdleOne> posibilty
<dabaR> :-/
<nickrud> rflol, investing, :)
<maria> hello, im trying to open my screen saver preferences, but everytime i do, the default selection is forestfire, which automatically crashes my system, is there any way to stop this from hapenning?
<nickrud> IdleOne, if that's all it took ....
<raf1hh> does anybody know how to up/downgrade ruby from 1.8.3 to 1.8.4 or 1.8.2 on a fresh server install?
<IdleOne> nickrud:  like they say in mexico " small but spicy " :P
<jerry> hi room
<jerware> hi
<ixian> is it possible to access files on my ntfs drive through ubuntu? it says i don't have the right permissions
<IdleOne> heya jerry
<jerware> jerry: my name is jerry too
<nickrud> !tell ixian about ntfs
<nickrud> ixian, that ubotu message should help you ut
<nickrud> *out
<dabaR> abut
<jerry> Help pls with trying to dl real player and Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type
<jerry> hi jerware
<wuzzy> how do i install mplayer?
<nickrud> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Jae686> how do I define PATH on ubuntu??
* IdleOne has come to a conclusion...going to need to convene an investagating comitte to discuss it
<dabaR> Jae686: echo $PATH
<nickrud> wuzzy, read the ubotu just above
<wuzzy> nickrud, thanks!
<^Odd^> can anyone tell me how to get streamtuner to use amarok as it's defualt app for playing music?
<nickrud> IdleOne, you a gov employee?
<jerry> not sure how to change command line?
<jerware> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<IdleOne> I wish
<IdleOne> lol
<jerware> thats what you need to find software installation
<jerware> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Jae686> dabaR, and how can i get it defined on startup ?
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<jerware> if using firefox, ctrl-F  and you can search
<nadav_> hey, i'm trying to do this command: "  sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'  " in order to install checkgmail.... but the script is unable to connect to ftp.perl.org (i think it's down)... can anyone please help me?
<we2by> I think my router is going to cry now
<IdleOne> nickrud:  you should never do now what you can do in 10 years for 100 times more money
<nickrud> jerware, it's ok for some things, but is old and made for hoary
<we2by> too many bittorrent downloading in the background
<jerry> You people dont want to hear a grown man cry do you?
<jerware> nickrud: i replaced every instance of hoary in sources.list with breezy
<jerware> /etc/apt/sources.list rather
<jerware> i think thats the path
<nickrud> jerware, yes, that's how you start
<nickrud> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<IdleOne> jerry:  whats the problem?
<jerware> becuase hoary == whory
<jerry> real player
<jerware> hoary is a whore
<nickrud> jerware, there are some things you need to watch for, read that wiki page
<jerware> oh ok
<jerware> thanx nickrud
<IdleOne> !tell jerry  about realplayer
<dabaR> Jae686: what would you like to do to path?
<dabaR> set it to what?
<jerware> i dont use real player
<jerry> tks idle 1
<jerware> i have an mp3 player, totem and xine are my choice of multimedia
<IdleOne> jerry:  np
<jerry> i dloaded it to my desk top
<IdleOne> jerry:  go to that site and follow the instructions it gives you and things will work out peachy. if not smash it
<jerry> Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type
<phiber_optic> does anybody know why my mozilla would not open a javascript
<nads> hey, i'm trying to do this command: "  sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'  " in order to install checkgmail.... but the script is unable to connect to ftp.perl.org (i think it's down)... can anyone please help me?
<Jae686> export GP2XDEV="/usr/local/gp2xdev"
<jerry> not sure hoew to make file ex
<Jae686> export PATH="$PATH:$GP2XDEV/bin"
<jerry> i like your attitude idle 1
<IdleOne> jerry:  follow the instructions on the wiki it will tellyou how
<asdffasf> Hej guys is there some similar program to evil lyrics for lin?
<jerry> pls where is command line and how do i change it?
<jerry> ok ill try
<IdleOne> !tell jerry  about cli
<biloyp> anyone know how to use SMEG to add a app to the Kmenu
<jerry> make friends and infulence people
<nickrud> nads, I think sudo apt-get install libxml-simple-perl is what you want
<IdleOne> lmao jerry
<jerry> tks im funner than smart
<phiber_optic> does anybody know why my mozilla would not open a javascript??
<IdleOne> !tell phiber_optic  about java
<phiber_optic> IdleOne,  I have java installed
<jerry> this linux is some vast sh&& compared to that windows xp i have
<nads> nickrud, nope... i installed that package and still the perl command just tries to download from ftp.perl.org
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  without knowing what exactly you were trying to do and what error you got we cant be much help
<jerry> and if i can get it im gonna send gates my xp cd and tell him to stick it with his money
<biloyp> I can't figure out the proper command to put into the command setting to get vncviewer into the Kmenu
<asdffasf> Hej guys is there some similar program to evil lyrics for lin?
<Archaios> Can anyone help me adjust the gamma on my webcam driver?
<phiber_optic> IdleOne,  Im trying to a page that javascript:webtv() but mozilla does not do anything
<biloyp> phiber is that Firefox?
<phiber_optic> when I click on there
<nickrud> nads, if I understand it correctly, the package I gave you is the same as what you'd get from CPAN
<phiber_optic> biloyp, yes Firefox
<biloyp> use the Synaptic Package Manager to install java
<biloyp> r u using ubuntu phiber?
<phiber_optic> biloyp, i already have java
<phiber_optic> biloyp, yesss
<biloyp> did you read the Restricted in the wiki
<phiber_optic> yeaaap
<biloyp> hmmmm it worked for me
<biloyp> let me check something
<roaet> Anyone know of a program that is similar to Microsoft Journal so I can write with a tablet?
<_jason> phiber_optic: link to the page?
<dhalgren> hi folks. A simple question: How do I install a deb package that I have downloaded to disk from the develophers website. The package is a new version of an existing program. Also: do I have to uninstall the other or for safety?
<phiber_optic> _jason www.unitel.tv
<phiber_optic> its in spanish though
<phiber_optic> wait Ill uninstall java and reinstall
<_jason> dhalgren: what program?
<dhalgren> aMSN
<biloyp> hmmmm phiber not sure then
<_jason> phiber_optic: that's ok I'm portuguese :)
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  wait
<esac_> how can i tell what version of a package is installed from the command line ?
<_jason> esac_: apt-cache policy packagename
<phiber_optic> reinstalling blackdown java
<dhalgren> _jason: is that the command? and should it be run from the directory it is saved in?
<IdleOne> think what he needs is mozilla-mplayer
<phiber_optic> Idleone I already have mozilla-mplayer
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<phiber_optic> I reinstalled java this time putting yes to the stopthread
<_jason> dhalgren: always safer to remove the old one imo but it depends on how well it was packaged
<phiber_optic> lets see what happens
<phiber_optic> the same :(
<dhalgren> _jason: sorry, I am new to deb. been sing rpm distros for years. what I mean in, do I type esac_:
<IdleOne> dhalgren:  no not the esac part
<_jason> phiber_optic: what exactly are you clicking?
<_jason> dhalgren: that policy command was for esac_ , you just need what ubotu said
<phiber_optic> _jason, im clickingin senhal al vivo
<dhalgren> _jason: ok, thanks. Will remove the old one , sounds like a good idea. cheers
<phiber_optic> but nothing with java works :(
<roaet> no one knows of anything that I can write with in gnome?
<_jason> phiber_optic: sinal en vivo just open up http://www.unitel.tv/telepais/ for me
<phiber_optic> not for mee
<phiber_optic> :(
<mustard5> roaet, I no I have no idea :)
<mustard5> *know
<_jason> phiber_optic: do you have extensions blocking javascript? or have you disabled javascript in preferences?
<Madpilot> roaet: I think Inkscape can talk to tablets
<mustard5> roaet, you searched through synaptic for anything?
<Madpilot> roaet: the GIMP might be able to as well, no idea thoigh
<Madpilot> *though
<roaet> in the process I need to get my wow character to town
<phiber_optic> _jason, under content i have enble java and enable javascript
<biloyp> I just tried to watch a movie on the web site phiber and it prompted me for a plugiin
<_jason> phiber_optic: that function is just doing window.open(), maybe a popup blocker?
<phiber_optic> I even desalbe block popup windows
<fabian> hola
<biloyp> phiber: but FF could not find a suitable one
<mustard5> biloyp, did notice what type of movie it was?
<biloyp> I can get on the site though
<fabian> sorry someone speak spanish????
<Engla> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<biloyp> Mustard it is in spanish so I cant tell
<phiber_optic> biloyp, I cant even get that page
<phiber_optic> for the plugin
<phiber_optic> it doesnt popu the window
<_jason> biloyp: the movies play with mplayer plugin for me
<_jason> phiber_optic: has to be something blocking popups, that's what I would bet on
<phiber_optic> _jason,  any ideas because I disabled everything
<louis_> does anyone have installed Ubuntu AND amaroK
<_jason> phiber_optic: check privacy.popups.disable_from_plugins in about:config
<zF> YP
<biloyp> jason I got mplayer and it work on other sites but not for that video. It was one of the videos on the bottom right of the web sites first page
<zF> YO
<zF> What's the chmod digit value for u+x
<biloyp> but I cant tell what format the video is in
<zF> Make certain the server is chmod u+x ...
<_jason> zF: depends
<corvax> some videos ya can play
<corvax> no matter what codecs
<phiber_optic> _jason,  it says integer 2
<corvax> no matter what player
<Madpilot> zF: you can use the 'u+x' stuff in chmod as well as digits
<_jason> phiber_optic: change it to 0
<_jason> biloyp: must depend on the vid, I just tried a different one and it failed as well
<zF> Madpilot: so the syntax would be chmood u+x <filename>
<zF> ?
<phiber_optic> the same
<phiber_optic> _jason
<phiber_optic> :(
<biloyp> hmmm yeah jason....I also get prompted by ff to add plugin...but have to do it manually...not sure what pugin though
<corvax> like some videos on ebaums world
<biloyp> oh well I cant read spanish anyways so no big one
<corvax> they wont play
<corvax> dont waste your time
<esac_> i installed a package which installed other packages .. how can i remove everything that was installed at once if i dont remember what it installed ?
<biloyp> corvax.....nah I aint no help on this one ..
<_jason> esac_: what did you install it with
<phiber_optic> like before it was working and after I installed mplayer plugin it stopped
<roaet> it's so sad that I finally get linux working and now I can't use my tablet that just came in.
<Madpilot> zF: yes
<esac_> _jason: sudo apt-get install libccid
<_jason> esac_: try deborphan
<gspr> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu, and since I've been very pleased with pinning in Debian before, I thought I'd try to use it in ubuntu
<gilianima> what command to put in a bash script called 'mybashscript' so that when I execute 'mybashscript foo', it displays 'foo' ('foo' being a variable) ?
<phiber_optic> any ideas?
<_jason> phiber_optic: close firefox and run 'firefox -safe-mode', see if it opens
<_jason> I think it will still load flash... not sure
<gspr> after I've added a priority 600 for dapper, and a 700 for breezy, an apt-get upgrade still wants to install a bunch of dapper packages
<gspr> is it just I who have misunderstood pinning?
<phiber_optic> _jason it aske me to make changes...
<nickrud> gspr, I have similar questions, can I ask you one?
<corvax> probably an active x script?try 500 and 900 lol
<gspr> nickrud: shoot, I guess
<kakei> hi,does any body knows a simple way to start streaming (home radio) :)?
<phiber_optic> reset toolbars and controls, reset bookmars to firefox defaulst, reset all user preferences
<mfv> hello everyone.  can i use the Ubuntu 32 bit distribution with an Athlon 64?
<phiber_optic> or continue, quit make changes and restart
<kakei> mfv, yes u do
<nickrud> apt.conf did some strange things when I experimented with it; do you have one?
<Fredde> Madpilot: I think I have got it to work now
<kakei> mfv, my ubuntu is like that :}
<nickrud>  /it/pinnin/
<_jason> phiber_optic: never mind then
<nickrud> *g :)
<crispoe> I hope ubuntu soon gets soon supported by oracle
<crispoe> on the server side
<mfv> will the performance be similar to a 32 bit setup?
<phiber_optic> Im going cracyy it was working before...
<crispoe> would be so huge for its adoption
<crispoe> in the enterpise
<_jason> phiber_optic: just hit 'continue in safe mode'
<biovore> crispoe: I think you can get oracle working on ubuntu
<corvax> prefrences
<phiber_optic> didnt work _jason
<biovore> I had it working debian once.
<wuzzy> how long will it take untill xgl and compiz are available?
<crispoe> but is it supported by oracle officially?
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<corvax> wuzzy its available
<biovore> wuzzy: dapper will have them
<corvax> in dapper repos
<_jason> phiber_optic: je ne sais pas then
<biovore> yup
<phiber_optic> thanx _jason :((((((
<kern> hello room
<phiber_optic> _jason
<phiber_optic> im going to reinstall java
<_jason> phiber_optic: there is no java on that site that I can tell, it's just javascript
<kern> having trouble installing web cam on ubuntu can anyone help
<ACU> Hey guys --- I am trying to install xvidcap and as everything else is a hell --- unfortunately I need this screen capture program as it is the only reason I still have Microsoft Windows --- any way to install xvidcap easy without the need of 2 weeks of and chineze learning ---- I will appreciate any help
<phiber_optic> so what could it be?
<crispoe> can you give me a link on oracles site that is officially supported
<_jason> phiber_optic: I think it's something blocking popups
<corvax> scren capture is built in
<wuzzy> corvax, biovore: but how long will it take till glx is "stable" and incorporated int the main distribution?
<IdleOne> _jason:  whats the site?
<phiber_optic> ill reboot
<phiber_optic> my computer
<phiber_optic> ill be back
<corvax> dapper willbe the main distro soon
<Madpilot> ACU: press your PrntScrn button - there's a screencap app built in
<ixian> i am in the process of installing ati drivers ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ), i am stuck on the third step though. it says "Add fglrx to /etc/modules".. what does that mean and i how do i do it? i'm a complete ubuntu newbie, just installed it
<Spudchat> hi, i was wondering how the gigabit network card support was under ubuntu?
<corvax> it MAY be backported
<corvax> but i doubt it
<_jason> IdleOne: http://www.unitel.tv/, 'senal de vivo' in the flash thing isn't working for him
<Spudchat> and if a well supported one could be recommended
<evilsmevil> no its unlikely to be backported as there are lots of things that need to be changed in breezy to make Xgl compatible
<ACU> Madpilot et al ---- thanks --- I need an audio and video generated from the screen --- similar of what Camtasia is doing
<wuzzy> corvax, ok, so how stable or unstable is the preflight version? is it worth checking out?
<corvax> flight release 4 is pretty stable
<corvax> not for a production box
<evilsmevil> yeah im using flight 4 right now, its pretty good
<corvax> or work you care about
<ixian> anyone? :P
<Madpilot> ACU: there's an app called "Istanbul" - it should be in the Ubuntu repos
<corvax> but to play with
<evilsmevil> Yeah you should say that you shouldnt use it for anything important, but its not going to give you any headaches
<kern> is there a site with a list of possible packages to run for ubuntu??
<asdffasf> is there any poker online game on ubuntu?
<_jason> kern: use system > admin > synaptic, or browse packages.ubuntu.com
<evilsmevil> kern, check out synaptic
<ACU> Madpilot --- I have tried the Istanbul --- it does not capture sound --- and the application is prety buggy ---- at least if the sound was there ----
<kern> tanks _jason
<IdleOne> _jason:  it seems to work for me all I did was allow popups from the site
<ixian> please, someone tell me what "Add fglrx to /etc/modules" means :x
<Madpilot> ACU: haven't used Istanbul myself - I've heard it's buggy, though...
<_jason> IdleOne: yep worked for me fine too, phiber couldn't find anything blocking popups though
<evilsmevil> kern, this is a pretty good site for answering any questions you have about ubuntu http://ubuntuguide.org/
<corvax> what do most folks use to make those "screen casts"
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  needs to install sun java and not blackdown java
<_jason> IdleOne: it uses java?
<kern> aahhh this is great dude thanks
<IdleOne> well javascript
<phiber_optic> Idleone so should i remove blackdonw java??
<IdleOne> but I guess it may have something to do with it
<dejx> how do i
<corvax> you can make a script to record from dev/dsp for the sound part i guess
<dejx> install gtk witk apt-get?
<dejx> what's the name of packet?
<phiber_optic> IdleOne, u know whats funny i went to my roomates windows macihne and it didnt work either
<phiber_optic> it didnt do nothing
<phiber_optic> can u guys try again to see if it is working
<wuzzy> what is the easiest way to resize a partition that is mounted as /
<corvax> maybe they areworking on the site phiber?
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  you on a school connection? maybe they school is blcoking it somehow
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  im on the site clicking links and everything is loading fine
<phiber_optic> IdleOne, noop
<phiber_optic> Yeah me too execept when u click vea nuestra senhal al vivo
<IdleOne> when you install the java and it ask if you want to block threading say no
<phiber_optic> I put yes before
<phiber_optic> how do I reinstall?
<joel> hello
<corvax> do apt-get --purge remove
<corvax> then reinstall
<ixian> can anyone help a newbie out?
<dejx> ixian, sure
<gspr> Have I completely missed something? I followed the introduction to apt pinning at http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Apt-Pinning_on_Ubuntu . After doing that, any apt-get upgrade wishes to install a whole BUNCH of dapper packages. Have I misunderstood something about pinning??
<dejx> corvax do you maybe know what's the name of gtk packet name?
<myki> How do I change associated apps to filetypes?
<phiber_optic> IdleOne, where you able to click on that link i told u
<phiber_optic> ?
<elkbuntu> gtk2 probably, dejx
<dejx> not found
<myki> How do I change associated apps to filetypes?
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  give the website again i closed it out
<dejx> tried that
<joel> i have mandrake 9.2 on my dell laptop, i messed up my Xserver. so i decided its a good time to install ubuntu on it. the thing is, my laptop does not have a cdrom drive. the way i installed mandrake  was by external usb cdrom boot diskette. my question is, is there a boot disk that i can use for ubuntu?
<phiber_optic> www.unitel.tv
<_jason> myki: right click > properties > open with
<phiber_optic> and click on the middle where it says Vea nuestra Senhal en vivo
<myki> _jason: I know that, I want to change this selection for always.
<hehehe> hello
<Archaios> Is there anyway to get a little network display thing in the corner of the screen?  Like the one that windows has?
<ACU> What is gtk2 -- I wonder why the OS is not installed by default with all this things ?-----
<joel> since i still have access to a console, is there a way to start a ubuntu installation form bash?
<_jason> myki: right click > *properties* > open with
<ixian> dejx, im trying to install the drivers for my ati card from the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI . i am stuck on step 3 though, it says "Add fglrx to /etc/modules".. i don't know what that means or how to do it
<myki> _jason: ok ;)
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  I am running a dual head nvidia card with 2 monitors, and I would like to make it where if I maximize a window, it does not span both monitors.  Is this possible?
<hehehe>  i wanna learn about some of my problems.. my logitech usb mouse jumps from a pixel to another pixel :) its really hard to navigate... i can just do INSMOD usbhid and RMMOD usbhid...
<_jason> phiber_optic: what does this do if you put it in your url bar and press enter: javascript:window.open('http://www.google.com')
<hehehe> where should i look?
<myki> Archaios: RMP on panel and *Add to panel*
<HammerBlade2020> can somone help me with an ipod question
<myki> Archaios: RMB on panel and *Add to panel*
<evilsmevil> hi does anyone know of a good jukebox application for GNOME?
<LiteHedded> can someone help me instal the smp kernel?
<phiber_optic> _jason it opens a new browser windows with google
<djs_2_6> hehehe - Do you specify resolution for the mouse driver anywhere??
<HammerBlade2020> how do i edit /dev/sdg2       /media/ipod     vfat    noauto,sync,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022    0   0          so that i don't need to be root when using gtkpod ?
<_jason> phiber_optic: ok, guess you aren't blocking javascript, did that about:config change stay to 0?
<phiber_optic> I put it back to 2
<LiteHedded> Seveas are you here?
<_jason> phiber_optic: try 0 and restart firefox
<IdleOne> _jason:  its asking me for a pluggin also
<joel> is there a way to start a ubuntu install from BASH?
<_jason> IdleOne: where?
<joel> comman
<joel> command
<phiber_optic> _jason where u able to go there?
<_jason> phiber_optic: where?
<phiber_optic> _jason now I cant go back to about::config
<_jason> phiber_optic: one : not :::
<LiteHedded> linux-686-smp  gives me the smp kernel right?
<hehehe> djs_2_6, no :( ??
<hehehe> djs_2_6, where can i look for it?
<phiber_optic> jason it worked
<phiber_optic> with the same
<djs_2_6> hehehe - You can specify that the mouse driver use different resolution levels for movement in the xorg.conf file...
<corvax> javascript:webtv()    wah?
<HammerBlade2020> how do i edit /dev/sdg2       /media/ipod     vfat    noauto,sync,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022    0   0          so that i don't need to be root when using gtkpod ?
<IdleOne> _jason:  when I clicked to watch live tv
<_jason> IdleOne: 'ver video'?
<IdleOne> _jason:  not an isue for mr as I dont have sound so Im not planning on watcing any moview
<IdleOne> _jason:  yeah
<_jason> IdleOne: mplayer plugin plays them fine
<hehehe> djs_2_6, in xorg.conf file, there is no numerical specification for mouse segment ??
<phiber_optic> IdleOne, I cant "(
<IdleOne> _jason:  like I said no sound on this box
<_jason> IdleOne: you know, just in case you want to watch some spanish news, letting you know :)
<corvax> no sound what is it a client?
<LiteHedded> if I installlinux-686-smp will i have to redo the ati drivers?
<corvax> thin client
<djs_2_6> hehehe - It is not there by default.  You have to add a line to specify it...
<IdleOne> _jason:  thanks
<_jason> phiber_optic: can't what?
<phiber_optic> I cant get to open that page...
<phiber_optic> how about u _jason?
<_jason> phiber_optic: yep
<IdleOne> _jason:  that is streaming live tv right...what plays streaming video?
<corvax> phiber  no it doesnt work
<_jason> IdleOne: I don't think it's really live
<corvax> doesnt on a mac
<corvax> soesnt on windows
<corvax> doesnt on linux
<phiber_optic> corvax,  for u it doesnt work?
<phiber_optic> _jason Its really live
<phiber_optic> :)
<_jason> phiber_optic: how would you know, you can't even open the page :)
<corvax> unitel.tv
<corvax> one
<corvax> no
<phiber_optic> Because I know the carnival is happening right now...
<LiteHedded> if I installlinux-686-smp will i have to redo the ati drivers?
<LiteHedded> does anyone know?
<IdleOne> from what I can tell its video and not live as in happening right now live
<phiber_optic> corvax what happened when u click on Senhal al vivo
<phiber_optic> ?
<phiber_optic> IdleOne, what is is about?
<corvax> unless i it  seemed to just time out
<IdleOne> phiber_optic:  right now they are showing porn
<IdleOne> lmfao
<phiber_optic> IdleOne,  LMFAO
<phiber_optic> LOOOL
<dejx> :/
<dejx> still didint found the name of packet for gtk?
<corvax> dont say porn the sitecant take all our bandwidth
<phiber_optic> corvax u cant open it right?
<Seveas> LiteHedded, pong
<corvax> no
<corvax> i cant
<phiber_optic> did u open the site though?
<corvax> at the top
<corvax> in th middl
<IdleOne> be funny if they go down because of ubuntu users lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<phiber_optic> LOOLL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-7-108-240.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<LiteHedded> Seveas i want to install the smp kernel you helped me do it last time :)
<LiteHedded> will i have to reinstall ati?
<phiber_optic> probably its bolivia...
<Seveas> LiteHedded, how did you install ati?
<LiteHedded> apt
<Seveas> phiber_optic, corvax, please stay on topic...
<Seveas> LiteHedded, which package?
<LiteHedded> good question
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dejx> !gtk
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dejx
<Seveas> LiteHedded, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<LiteHedded> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <--the one there
<Seveas> dejx, what's up with gtk?
<phiber_optic> _jason are u able to open it?
<LiteHedded> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                     6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16.1            Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<_jason> phiber_optic: yes, it opens a new page
<Seveas> LiteHedded, do you have ubuntu-fglrx-something ?
<babis> hello everybody, i get a " Error inserting fglrx" message when i try to modprobe the ATI drivers on my laptop, any ides?
<dejx> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<dejx> finally
<phiber_optic> how come me and corvax cant open
<dejx> found it!!!
<LiteHedded>  xorg-driver-fglrx
<_jason> phiber_optic: and when I change that config value to 2, firefox blocks it
<phiber_optic> and I tried in a windows
<phiber_optic> too
<Seveas> LiteHedded, right, then you will need to re-do the dance with the ati installer
<LiteHedded> ok
<LiteHedded> so I just apt install the smpkernel and repeat the same ati process?
<_jason> phiber_optic: all it does is open http://www.unitel.tv/telepais/
<hhgf> buenas hablan espaol
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LiteHedded> i had trouble getting it working last time. maybe this time will be easier
<IdleOne> _jason:  which value are you changing to 0?
<_jason> IdleOne: privacy.popups.disable_from_plugins
<hugh__> I need a hand compiling the pcmcia-cs driver
<phiber_optic> _jason can u tell me what is watching??
<hugh__> it says I need to enable some things in the kernel
<hugh__> bt I cant find them
<Seveas> hugh__, pcmcia-cs is in the ubuntu kernel too...
<LiteHedded> i'm installing linux-686-smp now
<_jason> phiber_optic: just go to http://www.unitel.tv/telepais/, that's all it does
<hugh__> I need to compile it so I can compile the brzcom dirver
<phiber_optic> It supposes to show a live feed
<phiber_optic> :(
<spikebike> has any amd64 users built mplayer ina 32bit chroot?
<corvax> _jason i think he is talking about clicking on the satellite
<corvax> the words next to it
<_jason> phiber_optic: http://www.unitel.tv/webtv/
<biovore> spikebike: I built mplayer for 64bit from source
<phiber_optic> niceee...
<spikebike> I did as well, alas I need the 32bit codecs
<phiber_optic> that is the one I was talking
<biovore> I got some of the 32 bit codecs to work
<LiteHedded> seveas: smp kernel installed. i reboot now right?
<_jason> phiber_optic: I was clicking on the bottom, that doesn't work for me either at the top :P
<biovore> but not qt and wmv
<phiber_optic> yeah the one in the bottom works for me
<Seveas> LiteHedded, yes
<phiber_optic> :)
<LiteHedded> k brb :)
<phiber_optic> but not the one on top
<phiber_optic> LOLL
<Kazurae> Hey I have a question
<progrock> Anyone know how to enable PAE support in breezy?
<phiber_optic> how come mplayer doesnt paly it _jason?
<babis> I get a " Error inserting fglrx .... Operation not permitted" message when i try to modprobe the ATI drivers on my laptop, can anyone help?
<hugh__> Seveas:  brzcom driver, see: http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/contrib/README.brzcom_cs
<_jason> phiber_optic: because that site isn't mplayer friendly I guess
<spikebike> biovore how?
<corvax> it cant resolve the link
<Seveas> babis, sudo modprobe
<phiber_optic> lol
<phiber_optic> okk
<babis> done that
<phiber_optic> since it is not working i guess
<phiber_optic> ill go back to study
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Hallo all
<phiber_optic> thanx _jason, covax, IdleOne
<hugh__> Seveas: which I need to compile for the 2.6 yet I don't know where to configure the pcmcia-cs option in the kernel source
<Kazurae> Can I install Ubuntu to a small partition just for booting and share the hard drive space with Windows on a dual boot?
<Kazurae> This is for a small Dell temporary laptop
<reko> Hi. I have Ubuntu Breezy installed on an iBook G4. Every now and then the mouse locks up and I have to reboot to fix the problem. I'm wondering if there's a way I can just reload the appropriate driver or something instead?
<Seveas> Kazurae, no
<Seveas> Kazurae, unless your 'small' is 3gb
<Kazurae> 3gb would work
<Seveas> wel, then yes 
<ompaul> Seveas, +something for swap
<Kazurae> but can the other files be shared?
<Seveas> ompaul, good catch
<Kazurae> Seveas: can I read/write for files on the Windows partition?
<ompaul> Kazurae, the more you can get the better off you will be
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ompaul> Kazurae, not safely at this time
<Seveas> Kazurae, ntfs or fat?
<Kazurae> ntfs
<Seveas> then no
<Kazurae> >.<
<Seveas> you can read
* ompaul assumed ntfs
<Seveas> but write is experimental and considered unsafe
<Agamotto> ntfs reading is working, but writing is still very tempermental
<Kazurae> Ah ok
<ompaul> Kazurae, 20th April should be good to go
<Kazurae> I think I can work with reading for now then
<reko> temperamental like how? Like 'you're taking a risk' or 'your drive WILL be erased'?
<ompaul> reko, that a other interesting features
<Seveas> reko, like "Are you feeling lucky, punk?" with a tommygun in your face...
<reko> heh
<babis> sorry to insist but i get a " Error inserting fglrx .... Operation not permitted" message when i do "sudo modprobe fglrx" the ATI drivers on my laptop, can anyone help?
<LiteHedded> seveas fglrxinfo says ati is already installed :)
<ompaul> reko, and you were watching them load it
<jetscreamer> like 'only writing to/amending preexisting files is functional ' or so
<Agamotto> reko:  Find a revolver gun, put one bullet in the cartridge, and spin.  Pull trigger, and pray
<jetscreamer> yeah don't mess with ntfs write, have a vfat dmz
<reko> does microsoft actually release specs for ntfs or is  it working in the dark
<Seveas> reko, the latter
<reko> ouch
<Seveas> that's why it's taking so long
<joel> is there a way to start the install of ubuntu from a bash??????
<jetscreamer> no they have to rev eng it iirc
<Agamotto> reko:  Currently, reverse engineering
<corvax> ms specs lmao
<joel> i cannot boot from a cdrom - i only have floppy drive
<corvax> sorrry
<reko> yeah, I was being optimistic :P
<corvax> couldnt resist
<ompaul> Agamotto, please, that would fill five chambers in a six chamber gun and pull the trigger twice and yes you get to spin the barrel twice if your luck
<ompaul> holds
<Agamotto> joel:  Search google for Smart Boot Manager, this may allow you to boot from the cd, with the SMB as a boot floppy
<Hacker> how do you hack on linux?
<joel> agamotto, ill try that, thank you
<Agamotto> ompaul:  What can I say?  My first gun was a Glock 9.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hacker!*@*]  by Seveas
* Agamotto shrugs
<hugh__> I need to compile the pcmcia-cs source in the 2.6 kernal so I can use the brzcom NIC but I need some help with compling the pcmcia-cs source
<ompaul> Agamotto, hmm
<hugh__> it says it needs to have some option enabled yet I cant find them
<jeeepz> have a weird question. I installed unbuntu a few days ago and removed it. decided to reinstall and the install hangs before actually starting....i've tried other disro's to no avail....any suggestions?
<reko> so... any way to reinit/reload ImPS/2 mouse drivers?
<orz> Ehh, I'm having problems configuring programs in Ubuntu. I get an error that says I don't have an approprite C compiler on $PATH, or something like that.
<hugh__> jeeepz, what are you useing to access IRC
<ilpavox> what package is crt1.o
<Seveas> !tell orz about compiling
<jeeepz> i have dual boot with winxp
<ompaul> jeeepz, http://www.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<ilpavox> i mean what package is it in
<hugh__> jeeepz, is it on the same computer
<Seveas> ilpavox, do you get errors about that file?
<intelikey> is ntp.org down ?
<jeeepz> yes
<hugh__> or do what ompaul says
<Eleaf> ompaul, yay
* Fredde is happy ^^
<Seveas> reko, modprobe -r psmouse; modprobe psmouse
<Seveas> (and wait a few seconds)
<ilpavox> seveas: a configure is installing because it can't findit
<Seveas> !tell ilpavox about compiling
<jeeepz> hugh_: it will start loading linux kernal then it will say "kernal panic"
<ompaul> jeeepz, then if that fails http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge (/me wonders who wrote that)
<Fredde> I finally got torrents to work 100%
<Fredde> I think
<ompaul> in that order btw
<Madpilot> Fredde: what was the trick?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hacker!*@*]  by Seveas
<Eleaf> seavea
<Fredde> Madpilot: changed to a more popular client
<ompaul> Eleaf, morning
<Fredde> Madpilot: some trackers doesn't accept every client
<intelikey> ANYBODY   is the server ntp.org down ?
<Eleaf> ompaul, good morning.
<Seveas> intelikey, 2 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 999ms
<Agamotto> intelikey:  YES
<Fredde> Madpilot: I get errors but it goes away
<hugh__> intelikey, not by the looks of it
<Fredde> and download like normal
<intelikey> k  thanks guys.
<Madpilot> Fredde: gah, fun - mostly sorted, anyway.
<Fredde> 490kb\s+
<hugh__> intelikey: from here shes working fine
<ilpavox> seveas: that does not really help mne
<intelikey> hugh__ did you try the ntp protical  or just http ?
<hugh__> just did ntp then
<Seveas> ilpavox, the file you are asking for is in no package - it is part of glibc and the name only exists during compiling of glibc.
<Fredde> I'm a bit ill so, see you guys later..
<Seveas> ilpavox, put the complete output on the pastebin and maybe I can say something more useful
<intelikey> hugh__ i can't sync ntp there today.... and i always have use  pool.ntp.org   random time servers
<daodao> 
<Seveas> intelikey, ntp.ubuntu.com 
<ompaul> 16:  128.4.35.27 (128.4.35.27)                            asymm 15 162.556ms reached
<Kazurae> Sorry to be a bother, I have a few more questions..
<Seveas> daodao, hi there, please stick to english in this channel
<Kazurae> Does Ubuntu support dual monitors by default?
<_jason> someone should write a factoid for the chinese room
<Kazurae> daodao ni shuo ying wen ma?
<intelikey> yep it's back on line now.....
<ompaul> _jason, look for dondong
<ompaul> in #ubuntu now and again
<Seveas> Kazurae, english only please
<Seveas> !zh
<ubotu> Seveas: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !lart ubotu
<ompaul> cn
<Kazurae> Oh I was just asking him if he can speak English
<Eleaf> !lart milksauce
<Eleaf> because!
<eugman> how do Install a ttf font?
<Kazurae> Does anyone know if I could use two monitors with Ubuntu by default?
<Eleaf> sure..
<ilpavox> seveas: http://pastebin.com/572685
<intelikey> again thanks.     only reason i was asking confirmation is that i had changed some things locally that "should not have affected that" but wanted to make sure.
<mjr> Kazurae, you can, but you must configure it yourself
<farous> Kazurae: you need to configure it
<Kazurae> ah ok
<Agamotto> Kazurae:  Yep, with the nvidia drivers, it should be rather easy
<_jason> ubotu: tell eugman about fonts
<Kazurae> and.. audio
<Kazurae> will i have driver issues?
<Agamotto> Kazurae:  In what sense?
<ThePug> :: WinAmp :: Bjork - It's Oh So Quiet (Marc) :: http://server4.hostsapphire.co.uk:8000/ :: 22:30 :: 128kb/s @ 44KHz :: 1/1 ::
<Kazurae> Will my audio card be automatically detected?
<IdleOne> ThePug:  please dont spam that in here
<Kazurae> It's a Dell laptop
<Agamotto> Kazurae:  And we would know this by???
<Eleaf> lol....
<LiteHedded> i just installed an app with apt but it wont run
<Seveas> ilpavox, apt-get install build-essential - as said by the Compiing wikipage...
<LiteHedded> how do I find where it installed the executable?
<farous> Kazurae: goto to wiki.ubuntu.com and check your hardware for compatable hardware
<Kazurae> ah ok thanks farous
<_jason> LiteHedded: dpkg -L | grep bin
<kinetic_> hey i ran the update manager, but my firefox is still 1.0.7
<Agamotto> Kazurae:  Find your model on the hardware wiki
<_jason> LiteHedded: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<intelikey> LiteHedded  which executable....
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Pegasuss> LiteHedded dpkg -L name_of_package | less
<ilpavox> seveas: crap thought i had done that.  thanks sorry
<rixth> I just bought a real nice set of 2.1 speakers but I only have inbuilt sound. Can someone reccomend a good soundcard that works well under Ubuntu?
<mluser-home> Could someone please tell me what package contains the "network-admin" utility?
<Agamotto> rixth:  Pretty much any of them
<intelikey> LiteHedded  "which <executable>"    assuming it's in your path.
<Seveas> mluser-home, gnome-system-tools
<mluser-home> Seveas: Thank you :)
<rixth> Sound quality wise, is there a noticable difference between a mid range soundcard and a nice one? I mean discernable difference
<Eleaf> oh no!
<farous> Kazurae: here is the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation scroll down to hardware and drivers
<rixth> Not just one that can be picked up by a spectrum analyzer.
<SEJeff> rixth, the Audigy 2 anything
<rixth> SEJeff, Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS?
<yoyo> hi everybody
<yoyo> again I have a little tricky question here
<yoyo> I have a win98 old laptop
<yoyo> and my desktop with ubuntu on it
<Agamotto> rixth:  Sorry, you are needing to know stuff about soundcards that is beyond my ken.  Try the hardware reviews at PC Extreme or somesuch
<Kazurae> ah thanks farous i was looking for it
<SEJeff> rixth, that would be well supported
<crimsun> rixth: that will work, but you may need to follow directions on the wiki to use it under Breezy.
<yoyo> I want to connect both of them via a parallel laplink cable
<farous> :)
<yoyo> any hints?
<marlun> The Ruby package you can install from Synaptic is it 1.8.2 as it says or 1.8.3 (which is buggy with ruby on rails) as someone said in the ubuntu forums?
<crimsun> rixth: we've already fixed up some issue with the ZS under Dapper.
<corvax> yoyo why paralell
<rixth> Ah, I am not looking at the ZS specifically though, just an Audigy 2.
<intelikey> yoyo http://google.com/linux  laplink howto
<crimsun> rixth: most Audigy 2s work OOTB
<corvax> why not usb or ethernet
<crimsun> rixth: if you encounter any problems, ping me
<rixth> crimsun, do you know if there is an application that can be used as a system-wise equalizer? Or can that be done via hardware?
<yoyo> corvax, because it is an old laptop without a nic card
<yoyo> corvax, the only thing I have is the parallel port and luckily I have the cable for it
<crimsun> rixth: you may try searching the repositories. Certain applications include software eq.
<yoyo> corvax, I used that cable for transfers between win-win systems
<crimsun> rixth: generally there is no system-wide one, no.
<corvax> slow huh
<corvax> lol
<rixth> crimsun, the AUdigy 2 has 'CMSS: Stereo spatialization over 2 channels speakers' does the Ubuntu driver support that?
<crimsun> rixth: no.
<crimsun> rixth: software can emulate it (OpenAL, etc.)
<Agamotto> rixth:  That may come later as the EAX and other specs are opened up
<rixth> One more question: "Headphone, 2, 4, 5.1,6.1" supposedly what it supports. It would support 2.1, right?
<kcul> ey
<crimsun> rixth: it supports them, yes.
<rixth> (Logitech Z-2300's are the speakers, btw)
<kcul> what's the minimum system requirements for ubuntu?
<rixth> !tell kcul about system requirements
<kcul> i don't see it rixth
<rixth> yeah, it isn't a factoid.
<IdleOne> Seveas:  has gone power crazy in offtopic lol
<Unity> kcul: are you gonna use it as a desktop or server?
<corvax> if youhave cardbus which you prolly do why not get a pcmcia card
<kern> is there an application in ubuntu for veiwing your web cam
<endymion> hey people... I'm trying to install a .bin package with fakeroot, but it keeps telling me that it can't find the "make-jpkg" command
<endymion> what's up with that?
<Dethread> trying to install java?
<endymion> lol, yeah
<Pegasuss> endymion, apt-file search make-jpkg, and install the package that contains it
<_jason> endymion: install java-package, the wiki should explain that2
<Kelerion> hey guys.. gaim has stopped being dockable.. as have other apps under gnome (update notifier for example) anyone any ideas?
<Kelerion> they just appear as mini-windows instead
<Eleaf> so do mine
<Kelerion> dockable is the wrong word maybe.. they just don't minimise to the tray (as apposed to the task bar)
<Nitro88> hi all
<Nitro88> i need an advice...
<Eleaf> hmm
<pussfeller> i moved my nvidia card to a different slot, but the bus id, I cant get it right
<Nitro88> can any tell me a good HTML Editor for Gnome?
<pussfeller> lspci sez 01.06.0
<Seveas> Nitro88, nvu, bluefish, screem, gvim
<Nitro88> Seveas
<ilpavox> has anyone been able to compile ald under ubuntu?
<Nitro88> i've got bluefish
<Nitro88> but
<Nitro88> it is so bad i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<intelikey> quanta ?
<Pegasuss> Nitro88, nvu is good, or "mozilla -edit" (??)
<Nitro88> thanks Pegasuss
<knoppix> does knoppix have gparted on it/
<Seveas> qtparted
<Eleaf> Seveas, ?
<knoppix> qtparted ok
<knoppix> Seveas, qtparted doesn't see my HD
<Seveas> Eleaf, I'm not here - I'm sleeping (really away now)
<Pegasuss> knoppix, then just try parted
<Eleaf> yes...
<knoppix> knoppix@1[knoppix] $ parted
<knoppix> Error: No device found
<knoppix> Retry/Cancel?
<_jason> knoppix: probably qtparted, but try #knoppix
<angelo> can i run xchat in text mode?
<Pegasuss> angelo, irssi and bitch are text-based clients
<Pegasuss> if that's what you are asking (??)
<intelikey> angelo yes.   but you will like irssi or bitchx better.   but  xchat-text  does work.
<pussfeller> theres a text mode in xchat i think but i never used it
<angelo> do those come with ubuntu or i have to dl them?
<Orion^> there is a xchat-text version
<pussfeller> do i gotta put this pci bus id for my nvidia in hexergram or something
<Pegasuss> angelo, just apt-get them
<angelo> nad how would i run the xchat version in text
<intelikey> angelo irssi is on the install cd  and both are in the main repos
<intelikey> xchat-text
<pussfeller> you prob want irssi or bitchx for cli irc-ing
<Eleaf> lol
<angelo> ok thanks
<treakath> hey all
<knoppix> i want to resize my harddrive from knoppix live cd. how do i do this.. qtparted doesn't see my hd
<intelikey> knoppix maybe that is a 'knoppix' question ?
<Pegasuss> knoppix, does it have to be knoppix? try another Live CD?  or check this out http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<treakath> who here has knoppix?
<treakath> is it any good
<treakath> ??
<knoppix> found it..
<Orion^> there is a ubuntu live cd too
<knoppix> i had to use sudo
<intelikey> qtparted is no longer supported is it ?
<crshman> i connected to a windows share using the GUI where does that connection appear on my actual system?
<justin__> Anyone got any advice on getting sound to work? Ubuntu 5.1, soundcard is builtin.
<Agamotto> justin__:  What hardware?  details please
<crimsun> justin__: cat /proc/asound/cards  (use pastebin, not here)
<intelikey> crshman prolly  /mnt/*
<mwaisely> hi there
<justin__> bbiab
<Agamotto> mwaisely:  Namaste
<crshman> i checked there, nothing =/
<intelikey> crshman also look in /media/
<intelikey> ?
<crshman> nope only cdroms
<mwaisely> ciao
<Pegasuss> crshman, what GUI? how did you mount it? type "mount" and see if it appears there
<knoppix> why does knoppix live cd say my hd is busy...
<Pegasuss> knoppix, because you have some partitions mounted ...
<crshman> nope not in mount, i went to places-->connect to server
<intelikey> so crshman pick a file that is on that share and  'find '  it.     sudo find / -name <file> | grep -ve 'access'
<Pegasuss> crshman, then AFAIK it should appear in the places dialog
<knoppix> Pegasuss, and how do i unmount them
<crshman> good idea
<crshman> what's the difference between that and sudo find / -iname 'access' ?
<intelikey> crshman <file>  being your choice of course.
<Pegasuss> knoppix, close anything that's using the partitions, then "umount -l /dev/hdXX"
<intelikey> the grep was to filter out assecc messages    -v  invert.
<crshman> pardon i mean sudo find / -iname <file>
<csb> what does a "?" in front of a filename mean? i.e. "?filename"
<Hi^gh^Life> Hey anyone have experince with ubuntu lite?
<Kazurae> Poll, I use this computer to sync to ipod, psp - Read news online, chat, etc. - write school reports - Should I drop Windows for single booting Ubuntu on this old laptop?
<knoppix> Pegasuss, it says it's not mounted
<cartesian1984> Kazurae, not sure about the PSP, but everything else you can do.
<Pegasuss> knoppix, did you replace "/dev/hdxx" with the partition you wanna umount?
<intelikey> crshman the i in -iname is case insensitive
<Rarj> hi all
<Hi^gh^Life> any ubuntu lite users?
<crshman> hmm...nothing, i searched for three different files on the share
<knoppix> Pegasuss, yes.. it's sda1
<Kazurae> psp runs like an external hd
<Rarj> Can anyone tell me how to change the root pwd in Ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<anto9us> Hi^gh^Life, try #ubuntu-lite
<csb> does anybody know what a "?" a filename
<Rarj> ok.. Checking
<csb> what a "?" in front of a filename means?
<Pegasuss> csb, nothing , why would you have a filename with a "?" in it anyway?
<cartesian1984> Kazurae, any idea what filesystem it uses?
<Hi^gh^Life> thx auto
<intelikey> crshman hmmm  i've never played with samba, but that would indicate that samba does NOT mount the network drive in the system in any normal linux fasion.
<Kazurae> the PSP.. hmm
<crshman> mm i c, so how would i go about mounting the windows share?
<Kazurae> it's just a memorystick
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<crshman> it's over network, not on the same physical drive
<Pegasuss> crshman, mount, with -t smbfs
<cartesian1984> Kazurae, if you installed Linux on the PSP it might be more amiable, regardless of the filesystem.
<intelikey> crshman man nfs maybe
<crshman> o ok
<Agamotto> The file system on the PSP is most likely fat, as it has to be compatible with MS cards
<intelikey> smbfs   even
<cartesian1984> Kazurae, memorystick....so that would probably be a fat32 filesystem, we can use those
<Pegasuss> nfs? is this a windows or a linux share?
<Kazurae> ah ok cool
<intelikey> Pegasuss i corrected.... ^
<Pegasuss> intelikey, I saw it ;)
<Hi^gh^Life> i couldnt connect to #ubuntu-lite
<IdleOne> Hi^gh^Life:  type /join #ubuntu-lite
<Agamotto> What, praytell is Ubuntu lite?
<Hi^gh^Life> join #ubuntu-lite
<IdleOne> type the /
<intelikey> us  #ubuntu-lite  less filling ?    or tastes great ?
<intelikey> s/us/is/
<Madpilot> Agamotto: it's the Ubuntu base + one of the lighter GUIs - can't remember which one
<Agamotto> ahhh
<IdleOne> maddler:  blackbox?
<intelikey> twm ?
<IdleOne> Madpilot: ^
<irvs10tz> guys how can i download using bittorrent??????
<Madpilot> IdleOne: last time I saw their website, I'm not sure they'd settled on which which WM to use
<nathanj> anyone know a program for linux like gspot on widnows?
<Unity> irvs10tz: azureus?
<_jason> nathanj: what does gspot do?
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  I was taking a shot in the dark
<irvs10tz> Unity, what do yuou men azureus?
<Unity> _jason: identifies video and audio stream information from a video
<Pegasuss> nathanj, you mean identify the codec of a video file?
<Agamotto> irvs10tz:  go to a site such as legaltorrents.com and pick a file like you would any other, and follow the prompts
<nathanj> _jason: codec information etc on files?
<Madpilot> irvs10tz: there's a Torrent client included with Ubuntu - find a .torrent in Firefox and click on it
<nathanj> Pegasuss: audo too etc :0
<Unity> ubotu tell irvs10tz about azureus
<Pegasuss> nathanj, IIRC mplayer -identify foo , can give you some good info ( not on my Linux box right now )
<Unity> irvs10tz: i have had bad experience with the included bt client, but yeah, that'll work also
<Pegasuss> nathanj, man mplayer to be sure ..
* intelikey still wonders why linux installer cds don't open "man man "  to start the install process..........
<Madpilot> intelikey: aren't you thinking of Gentoo? :)
<nathanj> Pegasuss: ta
<justin__> Ok, I had a question about sound and sometone told me a cat command to run, what was it?
<BzFire> has anyone tried installing the latest ati drivers ? i get the error  libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yeonhoo> hi
<intelikey> no Madpilot,   all *nix's  should.... at least then newb's have no excuse when they say    man ?   what's that ?
<yeonhoo> yeonhoo@yeonhoo:~/Desktop/kylix3_open$ startdelphi
<yeonhoo> /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<yeonhoo> i installed kylix in my ubuntu
<yeonhoo> but there is an error
<Madpilot> intelikey: heh. "man intro" is a more readable intro to the command line, though
<biovore> intelikey: every unix I have used has man on it
<biovore> and those over 30 different verities
<Agamotto> man works quite well here
<yeonhoo> can help me please?
<biovore> sco/aix/bsd/attv5/etc
<biovore> irix
<biovore> solaris
<biovore> all have man pages
<intelikey> biovore and not one of them automatically opened   man man   before you could install it..... :)
<Agamotto> yeonhoo:  What is your question?
<biovore> hehe
<frans-th> hi all, anyone success install asterix in ubuntu?
<gulliber> Hi, I'm trying to resize an existing NTFS partition using Gparted, but I am getting a bad sector error when attempting to commit. Any ideas?
<frans-th> i try use the archive, there is several error in setting asterix,
<yeonhoo> Agamotto, i installed kylix in my ubuntu
<intelikey> brb
<yeonhoo> Agamotto,  but there is an error when i execute on konsole
<SirGrok> Hello world.
<yeonhoo> Agamotto, yeonhoo@yeonhoo:~/Desktop/kylix3_open$ startdelphi
<yeonhoo> /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Agamotto> gulliber:  Not such a good idea.  You really need to create the ntfs partition with Win
<yeonhoo> Agamotto,  this is the error
<ttread> gulliber, you need to run chkdsk -f to fix the bad sectors, then try resizing the partition again
<gulliber> Ttread, I've run chkdsk twice
<gulliber> Agamotto, I need to resize it, not create one.
<ttread> gulliber, did you use the -f option
<tigerkub> grr
<Agamotto> yeonhoo:  Out of my experience, sorry.  Anyone else have ideas?
<gulliber> Ttread, yes
<tigerkub> im having so much trouble with kubuntu
<tigerkub> :(
<tigerkub> hotplug doesnt start up at boot time
<tigerkub> the network is running super slow
<IdleOne> how can I rename the man command to be WoahMan?
<tigerkub> or not at all..
<kez> hey anyone here set up a apache2/svn repository before? i'm having a few minor problems with mine
<tigerkub> can anyone help me?
<yeonhoo> Agamotto,  ;) ok thank you
<Pegasuss> IdleOne, make an alias for it ;)
<_jason> IdleOne: alias is
<Agamotto> tigerkub:  Start with hardware details, etc...
<_jason> s/is/it
<IdleOne> haha I was kiding but good to know it can be done
<ttread> Not sure what to suggest gulliber - chkdsk worked for me, then I resized the partition using QtParted on Knoppix
<SirGrok> Hello everyone. My wireless internet only works half the time (I am always within range), and I don't seem to be doing anything differently between each attempt. It will work for about a week, and then not work for a week.
<tigerkub> k, emachines t2625, amd 2600 @ 2.13 Ghz, 512 MB ram
<SirGrok> I am on KDE
<gulliber> Ttread, ok, thanks
<tigerkub> kubuntu 5.10 fresh install
<Agamotto> tigerkub:  Ok, decent spec
<Madpilot> IdleOne: this is *nix. Most things can be done, but lots of them shouldn't be :P
<lucky> hi :)  everyone says that mplayer is in ubuntu's multiverse, i enabled it in adept, but i still can't find mplayer :/
<Agamotto> tigerkub:  start with your most annoying problem, and we will go from there
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  I am running a dual head nvidia card with 2 monitors, and I would like to make it where if I maximize a window, it does not span both monitors.  Is this possible?
<tigerkub> two problems right off the bat, 1: "hotplug subsystem" wont load at boot, and 2: it stayed at "Checking battery state" and froze there, but then i rand dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that fixed that
<maria> can anyone help me on installing the nvidia legacy drivers? after i installed them my system would randomly hang, so i removed them and tried reinstalling them, now anything gl wont run whereas before gl stuff like my screensaver would run but slow, when i change my xorg.conf from nv to nvidia, my X wont start at all
<ttread> SirGrok, have you looked at the wireless tools such as iwconfig
<METim> Yeonhoo: Take a look at this: http://qc.borland.com/wc/qcmain.aspx?d=6339
<justin__> DJS- how do you get it to NOT do that??
<intelikey> IdleOne  sudo ln -s `which man` /usr/local/bin/WoahMan
<justin__> Can anyone help with a sound issue?
<SirGrok> ttread, No, I've use wifi-radar, and that has given me success sometimes, but not all the time. I will check out iwconfig
<yeonhoo> METim,  ok !
<tigerkub> so hotplug
<tigerkub> is the problem
<IdleOne> intelikey:  haha thanks
<djs_2_6> justin__ - With the setup I have, maximizing a window causes it to span both monitors.  I hate it!
<tigerkub> im pretty sure if i can get that to laod properly then the net will work
<Agamotto> tigerkub:  Yep, sounds like there is a hairball in there
<justin__> Ah, yeah. I thought you were asking -how- to get that.
<tigerkub> yea
<tigerkub> lol
<tigerkub> i guess i could RTFM
<SirGrok> ttread, is iwconfig in the repositories?
<tigerkub> lol
<Madpilot> lucky: use the search function - there are about a dozen 'mplayer' packages in Multiverse
<Agamotto> Any experts with hotplug willing to help tigerkub?
<tigerkub> but its confusing... :(
<salah> Hi
<lucky> Madpilot: i did search, i couldn't find anything but firefox-mplayer that matched it
<tigerkub> eh
<tigerkub> thats why im here
<ttread> SirGrok I think it's actually built in - try the command line
<kez> two questions, 1 how can i change which user apache2 runs as? and 2, i'm not getting any author entries in my svn changelists (is basic_auth to blame?
<SirGrok> Okay, I will check out the MAN page
<Madpilot> lucky: reload your packages
<tigerkub> yea i will check out my man page too
<tigerkub> im afraid to edit important files tho...
<tigerkub> lol
<lucky> Madpilot: i have
<salah> I am using HP zv5320 Laptop, I just started to use Ubuntu How Can I activate my wireless internet
<djs_2_6> justin__ - Any ideas?
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<justin__> Nope
<intelikey> IdleOne that doesn't actually rename man > WoahMan  it just makes a link that you can call  WoahMan <manpage>   same as man <manpage>    if you really wanted to rename it    sudo mv 'which man' /usr/bin/WoahMan
<cesiel1993> hi
<ttread> SirGrok see http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<Madpilot> lucky: sudo apg-get update or whatever the adept equiv. is?
<ariel_> hi i was wondering what i haveto do to get my ati graphics card working
<lucky> Madpilot: yes
<justin__> djs_2_6, nope, I have the same problem
<SirGrok> ttread, thanks. It looks like it will be able to do the trick
<ariel_> it only works wioth glx
<Madpilot> lucky: pastebin your sources.list, please
<djs_2_6> justin__ - I read something with Xinerama affecting it, but I could never get it to work properly - it would kill X...
<lucky> Madpilot: http://pastebin.ca/43172
<IdleOne> intelikey:  assuming I rename man to WoahMan when installing a new package would it know where to find the new man pages for that package?
<intelikey> IdleOne yes.  name of the executable does not affect the page installation
<Madpilot> lucky: you don't have Multiverse enabled
<ttread> maria, I have installed those drivers.  What nvidia card do you have?
<lucky> Madpilot: uhm, ok... i thought i did cuz those lines said multiverse, how do i enable it then?
<maria> ttread: tnt2
<Madpilot> lucky: to the two lines that end in 'universe' there, add 'multiverse' ,then reload
<ariel_> wher is there a good learning book on ubuntu?
<lucky> Madpilot: i thought i followed the instructions correctly :/
<ttread> Is your ubuntu 32 bit or 64?
<intelikey> lucky uncomment them.      i.e. remove  #
<SirGrok> ttread, thanks for the help. I am going to go see if this works (will disconnect from IRC) I will be back in a bit. Thanks again.
<maria> ttread: 32bit
<IdleOne> ariel_:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> lucky: compare yours to this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<ariel_> hi i was wondering what i haveto do to get my ati graphics card working
<ariel_> with xorg
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ariel_> only glx is working
<lucky> intelikey but they are uncommented...
<ttread> maria, the prebuilt binary driver should work
<Madpilot> lucky: you've got multiverse enabled with the breezy-backports, but not the main breezy repo
<justin__> Anyone want to help with a sound issue? I donmt have any sound
<justin__> Sound card is a built in.
<maria> ttread: i cant get it to start
<intelikey> lucky  >  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<lucky> Madpilot: oh :/ ok
<ttread> did you install nvidia-glx from the repository?
<intelikey> wget  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Brydenn> can someone tell me how to change the color of the fonts on my desktop
<SirGrok> ttread, I get the error "Set fialed on device eth0; Opperation not permitted"
<salah> HP zv5320 Laptop, I just started to use Ubuntu How Can I activate my wireless internet
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<IdleOne> !tell salah  about wireless
<fr500> !poptop
<ubotu> fr500: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ttread> SirGrok, what command gave that error?
<Pegasuss> salah RTFM, they gave you the wiki link twice FFS..
<SirGrok> "sudo iwconfig eth0 essid "1189" channel auto mode Ad-Hoc key 3141592654
<SirGrok> "
<tritium> Pegasuss: please be kind
<Madpilot> Pegasuss: cool it - RTFM isn't acceptable...
<IdleOne> Pegasuss:  dont be like that dude ...".for the people " remember
<Pegasuss> read the *cough* fine manual , chill out guys ;)
<Quinn> Man Im so pissed with Ubuntu
<SirGrok> Quinn,  We are sorry. Find something else that you like.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<SirGrok> ;-)
<ttread> SirGrok, sorry I can't give you specific advice about that except to point you to Google
<Quinn> Some one told me to go to the Wiki
<IdleOne> Quinn:  whats the problem?
<clever> i cant uninstall the phpmyadmin package
<Quinn> My Computer lags
<SirGrok> ttread, Thanks for the help anywho
<clever> the package manager says its broken
<Quinn> with the Screen savers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Quinn> So I installed new drivers
<clever> how do i fix or remove it?
<twodeko> howdy
<Quinn> Then my Ubuntu wouldent boot :9
<twodeko> anyone know why my cron jobs to commands are outputting that the command doesnt exist
<twodeko> event hough i know it does
<Quinn> Then I had to reconfiger xserver
<SirGrok> ttread, I do have another question though..... If there is a Linux equivant to windows drivers, what are they, where can they be obtained and where are they on my system? (WOW that was a mouthful).
<cartesian1984> Quinn, do you have an ATI card?
<ttread> SirGrok, Ubuntu is pretty smart about wireless.  I had a problem today that I thought was complicated but turned out I was connected to the wrong SSID
<Quinn> Yeah :(
<Pegasuss> twodeko, maybe those commands are not in your $PATH (??)
<Quinn> Antspotlight screen saver lags it makes me sad :(
<twodeko> does cron have its own user
<cartesian1984> Quinn, yeah....I've broken the xserver a couple of times......
<Madpilot> Quinn: do you have 3d enabled?
<Quinn> ?
<Agamotto> Hrm....
<Agamotto> BRB, need to drop out to test something
<SirGrok> ttread, I think that I am going to reformat and install an new wireless card (I have a new harddrive and wireless card next to me.... just ahven't gone through the effort)
<Quinn> I was following the Wiki till I reconfiged Xserver and it crashed
<twodeko> Pegasuss, its in roots path
<Quinn> I dont know
<Roots> Roots!
<Roots> It's in my path!
<clever> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<clever> :S
<intelikey> twodeko cron can run things as any user iirc    and yes there is a cron user also.
<ttread> SirGrok, many wireless card drivers are loaded as modules, usually you find what you need in the repository if it's not installed already
* cartesian1984 pushes Roots out of the way to avoid potential disaster
<twodeko> intelikey, there a way to specify a command to be run as root with cron?
<Roots> All your root are belong to me
<SirGrok> ttread, gracias mi amor. I am going to go work on fixing this now.
<SirGrok> Adieu
<intelikey> twodeko yes.   man cron should explain it.
<XaeroVincent> 660 people in here? *.*
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> That has it sorted
<XaeroVincent> holy macro
<cartesian1984> XaeroVincent, if you think thats a lot, look at #gentoo
<IdleOne> XaeroVincent:  its slow tonight ()
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent: was over 700 earlier today :P
<biovore> or #debian
<dk1> dk1
<XaeroVincent> hmm
<Quinn> Whats the command to enable 3d?
<Quinn> on ati card
<Agamotto> I think the highest I ever saw on IRC was a chat with Sir Arthur Clarke, with about 3000 participants
<XaeroVincent> i got 3d accelerator drivers for my ATI card today... plus got DVD playback and get my floppy drive to mount!
<XaeroVincent> Im new to ubuntu
<intelikey> IdleOne what is the char after a in your  (a??)    ?
<Quinn> Cool
<IdleOne> XaeroVincent:  you had a good day then ;-)
<Agamotto> XaeroVincent:  Congrats
<Quinn> Can you help me with my graphics problem
<XaeroVincent> yea. :)
<Hi^gh^Life> anyone use cedega 5.1?
<salah> How can I use voice chat by msn and yahoo
<Quinn> Does your computer lag with the ant screen saver?
<tritium> !tell Quinn about ati
<Agamotto> HighLife:  Yes
<bubba> hey, i have a laptop running breezy 64, with enlightenment, gkrellm, and hopefully soon, wireless.
<Madpilot> Quinn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  - and no, the ant doesn't lag here
<salah> gaim has no voice in yahoo and msn
<IdleOne> intelikey:  it's a smiley
<Quinn> Thats waht happend last time! and my X server crashed :(
<IdleOne> intelikey:  japanese char
<Hi^gh^Life> im trying to play a game and i mount the cd or w/e and i cant get past that
<cartesian1984> Quinn, what model of card is it?
<Quinn> That ATi Wiki = Xserver crash
<XaeroVincent> fxglr drivers are great
<Quinn> Its a 9600 XT Pro 256
<Quinn> and
<orz> I figured out all the compiling stuff for this program, but now I'm sitting here with an executable that I can't run. Well, at least double clicking doesn't do anything...
<XaeroVincent> mine is a 9600 XT
<Quinn> Its a
<Quinn> Gxcube
<Madpilot> Quinn: I've got *exactly* the same card, it runs fine here
<Quinn> Now way
<Quinn> How you get it to run
<tritium> !tell Quinn about enter
<cartesian1984> Quinn, ah.......I have a radeon, never managed to get it working.......I did in the dapper alpha though....
<Madpilot> with the info from that wiki page
<intelikey> IdleOne k....   just wondering...   my ascii  shows it as  "("    "a"     and two squar boxes "?"  "?"    ")"       like i typed when i asked ^
<Hi^gh^Life> basicly i set up cedega what do i do past htat
<Hi^gh^Life> ?
<_jason> orz: what program?
<tritium> intelikey: it's from Seveas
<orz> iroffer
<XaeroVincent> my does #gentoo have more people?
<Agamotto> HighLife:  start installing your games
<twodeko> well
<Madpilot> Hi^gh^Life: try #cedega
<IdleOne> intelikey:  get xchat :P
<twodeko> my cron job is being run as root
<twodeko> who has the path set up right
<twodeko> but i still get command not found
<Madpilot> !tell twodeko about enter
<_jason> orz: iroffer is in the repos
<Hi^gh^Life> #cedega
<Agamotto> Highlife:  try typing /join #cedega
<intelikey> IdleOne hahha  yeah   xchat-text you mean .....   :)        "gui'less"
<orz> Where is it? I couldn't find it
<twodeko> sorry Madpilot
<XaeroVincent> gentoo is not what I'd want in a Linux distro... tho Portage is probably nice
<Hi^gh^Life> ahh lol
<_jason> orz: universe, have you enabled it?
<orz> Which category?
<Quinn> ok BRB guys Im going to have the coolest FPS for my linux screensavers BRB
<Quinn> W00t
<XaeroVincent> speed a week just selecting packages and compling the source code
<cartesian1984> XaeroVincent, last I checked, #gentoo was boardering on a thousand people
<foampeace> when the dialog in firefox pops to choose the program...is there a faster way then search manually?
<Rarj> hi, if root is disabled by default, how do we make configuration changes that require root access ?
<IdleOne> !root
<Tomcat_> Rarj: Using sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Tomcat_> !tell Rarj about sudo
<XaeroVincent> sudo su
<intelikey> rarj with root of course.
<_jason> foampeace: once you choose it once it should go in the drop down menu, and you can save it
<XaeroVincent> that will keep u in root
<tritium> XaeroVincent: sudo -i is preferable
<orz> _jason: Not if it isn't enabled by default :P
<foampeace> _jason: it doesnt
<_jason> ubotu: tell orz about universe
<Rarj> but using sudo with user pw is like giving root access to anyone
<ttread> What's the difference tritium?
<Rarj> isnt that a security threat ?
<crshman> does fstab support the $ character?
<IdleOne> Rarj:  only if you give your user password to us ()
<_jason> Rarj: only people who are in sudoers get access to sudo
<Madpilot> Rarj: only the first user has sudo, by default
<foampeace> choose helper application needs a commandline
<XaeroVincent> heh 940 people in #gentoo and 0 of them are talking..
<Rarj> oh ok, so how do I choose who has sudo and who doesnt ?
<Syco54645> can anyone tell me a good ftp server for linux.  preferably graphical
<_jason> foampeace: what version of firefox are you using?
<IdleOne> Syco54645:  gftp is nice and in the repos
<tritium> Syco54645: graphical server?
<yeonhoo> where i could fine option for export command?
<yeonhoo> can help me please?
<_jason> yeonhoo: what are you trying to do?
<fr500> why can i not update my repo list at home and i can at office? 400kp line here should be enough
<fr500> i gets lots of errors
<Syco54645> XaeroVincent: that is because they are leet they have telepathy
<Syco54645> tritium: yeah like graphical interface
<intelikey> Rarj some of us believe that ubuntu's default usage of sudo is a security hole, while others do not.   but this is not a good place to descuss it, because of the zeal of many; and it's off topic.
<foampeace> _jason: 1.5
<Syco54645> IdleOne: gftp isnt a server is it?
<_jason> fr500: what kind of errors, can you pastebin them?
<Agamotto> Nah, they have become Binars
<Madpilot> Rarj: read the wiki page you were given
<yeonhoo> _jason,
<yeonhoo> export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.0
<Syco54645> tritium: last year or so i tried to find any ftp server and their setup was insane
<yeonhoo> _jason,  i want to know more about export command
<Rarj> intelikey, ok sorry
<fr500> _jason, simply some packages fon't download, i mean, apt gets stuck for a couple of mins and then says failed
<intelikey> Rarj anyone in the admin group has full sudo privalidges in ubuntu  by default.
* XaeroVincent thinks he should of downloaded Kubuntu
<Rarj> how do I update ubuntu ?
<_jason> yeonhoo: 'help export'
<Agamotto> Rarj:  In a terminal type - sudo apt-get update
<Rarj> thanks
<bikini> i have another hard drive in my computer with a fat32 partition on it.. how would i access that partition?
<yeonhoo> _jason thank you
<orz> _jason: Thanks <3
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Madpilot> bikini: see the bot's posting ^^^
<_jason> fr500: don't know, if it is only some packages, that's strange.  Have you tried using a mirror?
<fr500> _jason, yes
<_jason> foampeace: if you save the bin you choose to open something with it shouldn't ask you anymore
<Rarj> sudo apt-get update says reading package list... done. thats it ?
<_jason> fr500: does it just time out?
<phiber_optic> _jason, www.unitel.tv/webcam its live ;)
<fr500> _jason, yup
<bubba> now how do you add a partition with mount???? usually i have to use fdisk to add a partition.
<_jason> phiber_optic: 404
<ttread> Rarj, then type sudo apt-get upgrade
<phiber_optic> _jason, 404?
<cartesian1984> phiber_optic, the link is dead
<Agamotto> Rarj:  Oh, you want to install stuff... open Update Manager under System
<phiber_optic> _jason,  im whatching it right now
<_jason> phiber_optic: not on http://www.unitel.tv/webtv/ ?, that's working for me now, it must have ben down before
<crshman> any ideas on this error? "[4298452.167000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1935764836 is not supported
<crshman> "
<phiber_optic> what codecs do u have to play it under linx
<phiber_optic> im watching in on my roomates comp
<_jason> phiber_optic: heh I have everything I've ever found, but it's probably w32codecs with mplayer plugin
<phiber_optic> I have both
<fr500> _jason, gets till breezy restricted and stays there for a loooong time
<Madpilot> Rarj & Agamotto: Synaptic to install stuff, not Update Manager
<_jason> phiber_optic: they are showing carnival, some guy with a white shirt
<salah> Hi
<Agamotto> Madpilot:  I know, but it is a good place for him to start
<phiber_optic> yeahhh
<_jason> fr500: see if you can comment some repos and isolate the problem
<salah> I tried to setup my  laptop wireless but I am lot
<bikini> Madpilot, i followed those instructions and when i go to mount, it says "you must specify filesystem type"
<phiber_optic> _jason i want to be able to watch it tooo
<Rarj> how do I change my default password ?
<phiber_optic> :(
<salah> what I should do ,Actually I am new
<Madpilot> Rarj: your user pw? System menu -> Admin -> Users & Groups
<Rarj> ok
<salah> is there anyone can help me out?
<Madpilot> bikini: what format is the HDD in? fat32, ntfs, ext3?
<Iceman> anyone know of a game like kuma war for linux ?
<phiber_optic> _jason, what codec do u think it is..
<Unity> kuma war over wine
<bikini> fat32
<Davey> OK, my external harddrive lost power and now Gnome thinks it is plugged in and its not, so now that it *has* power it won't re-mount it, any ideas?
<llama32> anyone had trouble with Mono[Develop]  on Ubuntu?
<Iceman> Unity does it run in wine ?
<phiber_optic> _jason I have gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-lame, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, lame, sox, ffmpeg, mjpegtool, vorbis-tools, w32codecs
<Madpilot> bikini: put fat32 in the command line, then
<ttread> Davey, did you unmount it first?
<Davey> ttread: before it lost power? no.
<Davey> And the mount point is gone, so I can't
<cartesian1984> Madpilot, I thought you had to say 'vfat'?
<bikini> i made a /mnt/fat32 folder... so.. sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/fat32 fat32 ?
<Unity> Iceman: no clue
<_jason> phiber_optic: it is probably w32codecs.  The http://www.unitel.tv/webtv/Unitel.asx contains mms:// and rtsp:// protocol links
<Unity> Iceman: if not try cedega
<foampeace> fat thirty who?
<cartesian1984> bikini, -t fat32
<phiber_optic> _jason but I have w32codecs
<Unity> Iceman: although you'll need to play around with wine / cedega options a lot before it's playable maybe
<salah> HP zv5320 Laptop, I just started to use Ubuntu How Can I activate my wireless internet
<Madpilot> cartesian1984: um - I can't remember - been months since I last mounted anything... must think harder before writing :P
<bikini> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<Iceman> Unity shoot, be noce if it did ... AA is good for linux, Enemy Territory is ok, but want a Linux base ... prefered
<ttread> Davey, type lsof  it should show which process is using the drive.  You may need to kill that process
<_jason> phiber_optic: try this: mplayer -playlist http://www.unitel.tv/webtv/Unitel.asx
<Unity> Iceman: linux based are ALWAYS prefferd but not always available
<phiber_optic> I can watch it
<phiber_optic> :)
<_jason> phiber_optic: then it's a problem with your plugin setup
<bikini> madpilot: i get the error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<bikini> "
<brenner> bikini: -t vfat
<Iceman> Unity i know, know any other good linux based FPS games
<phiber_optic> im not an expert to this.. i just followed instruction s_jason
<_jason> phiber_optic: do you want to fix it, or do you just want to watch that show now?
<Unity> Iceman: there are ports to q2 and soon will be q3
<Unity> Iceman: if q3 is not available already. and doom1 and doom2 as well
<phiber_optic> i would like it to fix it
<salah>  How Can I activate my wireless internet for HP zv5320 Laptop
<Iceman> Unity q3 would be great ... looking for a game that actualy has a lot of players ...
<Unity> Iceman: windows has a lot of players
<ttread> salah you can start by using the network admin tool and see if the device is showing there
<Unity> Iceman: until big companies start making linux versions of their games, gamers will never accept linux
<Agamotto> salah:  search the wiki on ubuntu for your hardware
<bikini> brenner: when i did "lshw -C disk", it returned that the drive i'mlooking for is /dev/hda
<Iceman> Unity ... trying to get away from windows ...
<Unity> Iceman: btw, doom3 is available for linux but i don't know its multiplayer
<_jason> phiber_optic: enter 'about:config' in your browser and tell me what is associated to play .asx (just do ctrl+f and enter 'asx')
<bikini> but when i tried to mount it, it gave me "mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/fat32 busy
<bikini> "
<_jason> phiber_optic: I meant about:plugins
<Unity> Iceman: and you have to actually pay for it if you want a legal copy, which is crazy in linuxworld
<salah> wirless is not there
<phiber_optic> didnt find anything
<brenner> bikini: you should be running sudo fdisk -l instead of lshw
<Iceman> Unity true, but with every game ... some are actualy getting a fair linux user base ... AA has several... linux players ... Et also ...
<brenner> bikini: you need know the exact partition ... it should be of the or /dev/hda*
<brenner> s/or/form
<ttread> salah, try opening a terminal and type iwconfig   see if the device shows there
<johanbr> Since a few days ago, emacs does not start for me (with current dapper), complaining about "undefined color: black". Is anyone else seeing this?
<Quinn> Hello
<Mabus06> I installed gsnes9x and I can't seem to launch it, how do I find out how? Typing gsnes9x doesn't work.
<salah> only modem and ethernet
<Quinn> It dident work
<Unity> Iceman: i think i'll try et on linux just to see if it outperforms windows
<_jason> johanbr: try #ubuntu+1 too for dapper
<Quinn> Xserver crashed again :(
<Unity> Iceman: does it, in your experience?
<johanbr> _jason: Alright, will do, thanks.
<brenner> bikini: you might wat to look at: sys>help>starterguide> windows partitions
<brenner> s/wat/want
<phiber_optic> _jason,  I dont have any plugins associated with asx
<salah> lo        no wireless extensions.
<salah> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<salah> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<salah> THESE MSG SHOWING
<Quinn> No one knows how to install ATi drivers
<johanbr> Hi. Since a few days ago, emacs does not start for me (with current dapper), complaining about "undefined color: black". Is anyone else seeing this?
<Quinn> not even the wiki
<Iceman> Unity i feel it actualy seems better on linux ... and has far better graphic's .. at least on my system... but my 64 bit box crashed .... ;(
<johanbr> Sorry about that, wrong channel.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Quinn about ati
<Quinn> OMG
<ttread> ok salah it seems that your card is not detected at all, you probably need to find a driver for it
<Quinn> Dont do that
<Quinn> Thats how my Ubuntu crashes
<brenner> Quinn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_jason> Quinn: you asked about installing ati driver, be more specific
<Quinn> I follow Wiki and it crashes
<salah> HOW CAN I DO THAT SIR?
<brenner> Quinn: define crashes
<_jason> salah: please don't shout
<bubba> my wireless isnt working either. :( it looks like the wireless driver loads fine, but no wireless devices come up  in network config. help? what do I need to do?
<Quinn> GUI dont boot
<Iceman> Unity had a socket 754 64 bit amd ... 2.8 ... clocked at 1.8 ghz ... and it outpreformed my p4 2.8 ...
<_jason> Quinn: are you using breezy?
<Quinn> No
<IdleOne> Quinn:  hundreds if not thousands of ppl have used that wiki and it worked fine for them
<Quinn> pe
<_jason> Quinn: pe?
<salah> WHT R U TALKING ABOUT
<Quinn> Do I need to format again :(
<Quinn> "Nope"
<Iceman> Quinn why format again
<ttread> salah unfortunately some wireless cards do not have linux support, however many of those can use the windows drivers using a container called ndiswrapper
<Quinn> Well its not working
<brenner> salah: turn your capslock off please
<IdleOne> quin what are you using?
<brenner> Quinn: so you're running dapper?
<Mabus06> I installed gsnes9x and I can't seem to launch it, how do I find out how? Typing gsnes9x doesn't work. Nor does typing 'find gsnes9x'.
<salah> ok
<phiber_optic> _jason??
<Quinn> Ubuntu with a Gxcube 9600 XT pro 256
<nmsa> IdleOne: can you please tell me the website, just loged in 'thnx
<Quinn> no breasy i think its called
<IdleOne> Quinn:  what version of ubuntu
<ttread> salah try this wiki page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_jason> Mabus06: try, dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<Iceman> Seems y 64 bit mobo has a stupd short ... will not boot at all, cannot get a post screen .... :(
<IdleOne> nmsa:  website for?
<nmsa> IdleOne: got it, the WiFiHowTo
<XaeroVincent> so how well does Ubuntu compare to like Debian, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva,  Mepis, etc.
<_jason> phiber_optic: ah sorry lost you in the scroll, install mozilla-mplayer
<brenner> Quinn: then why'd you say no when _jason asked you if you were running breezy? :-/
<phiber_optic> I installed
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Quinn> Its beasy
<_jason> Quinn: lsb_release -c, what does that say?
<Quinn> breazy
<salah> Actually I can see on the list
<salah> but how can I setup this
<Quinn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quinn> I mean LSB Version:    n/a
<_jason> Quinn: you forgot the -c?
<IdleOne> lsb_release -a
<Quinn> lsb_release -
<Quinn> Codename:       breezy
<brenner> Quinn: which install did you follow?  repo, ati.com drivers, or seveas' deb?
<IdleOne> ok
<Quinn> Yeah i did
<nmsa> do I need a diff kernel then i386 for WiFi?  i686? or not ?
<Quinn> I tyed the ATi.com first
<ttread> salah at this point I can just refer you to the wiki and Google
<Quinn> and it crashed at 100%
<Quinn> and nothing happend after
<Quinn> I still have ATi Control panal there
<phiber_optic> _jason
<phiber_optic> ?
<brenner> Quinn: did you use the run file to install, or use it to create debs as the wiki says?
<_jason> phiber_optic: does it play now?
<phiber_optic> noop[
<phiber_optic> it was installed before
<Quinn> i clicked on the .run file
<agdr> err um...  I wanna watch realvideo and mp4, asf, wma...
<_jason> phiber_optic: does about:plugins say asx is associated with mplayer now?
<brenner> Quinn: and you just clicked on install?
<Kazurae> Approximately how long does the Ubuntu install take?
<agdr> but I'm not sure what to install..
<Quinn> So then I went "Ubuntu provided drivers" way
<Quinn> Yes I did
<phiber_optic> _jason
<phiber_optic> _jason still doesnt associate it
<ttread> Kazurae, it took me about 35 minutes
<brenner> Quinn: you need to create the debs as the wiki says if you are using the ati.com method
<_jason> phiber_optic: did you close all instances of firefox and restart it?
<brenner> Quinn: just follow it step by step
<phiber_optic> yeap
<Kazurae> thx ttread
<_jason> phiber_optic: what version of firefox?
<Quinn> What way would you go
<phiber_optic> 1.5.1
<brenner> Quinn: i'd go with the repo
<XaeroVincent> The installer for Ubuntu isnt as nice as PC-BSD... but it does the job
<Quinn> Ubuntu provided drivers  ----> ATi?
<brenner> Quinn: i think your card should be supported by the driver in there
<lolzer> someone dcc send me the /etc/apt/sources.list of ubuntu ?
<brenner> Quinn: the driver in the ubuntu repo
<IdleOne> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Quinn> So sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<brenner> Quinn: yes
<lolzer> !tell lolzer about ati
<Quinn> did that
<Quinn> did this echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<molotov_> I'm trying to get my printer working and after installing HPLIP for my printer, it was working and I successfully printed from a browser and a test page. However, I tried to enable print-sharing so that I could print from the other computers in my house and now when I goto System - Administration - Printers, I get the CUPS server could not be contacted error. I'm trying to Google, but not finding any solutions that work.
<Quinn> did this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lolzer> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<phiber_optic> _jason??
<Quinn> Restart = Crash
<Quinn> GUI Crash
<brenner> Quinn: what driver did you select during the reconfig?
<Quinn> and I have to reconfiger X server
<_jason> phiber_optic: one sec, you have to symlink some stuff
<phiber_optic> symlink??
<lolzer> !easysources
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lolzer
<lolzer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Quinn> ati
<IdleOne> _jason:  can you paste the symlinks into pastebin so I could do it also?
<brenner> Quinn: you need to choose fglrx
<brenner> Quinn: as the wiki says. :)
<papichulo> wat
<brenner> molotov_: i would try the forums first.  they're usually more relevant
<Quinn> Ok I done that
<orz> Right, so I installed Iroffer through the repository and everything, but how do I actually run the program?
<brenner> Quinn: now restart X
<Quinn> i chose fglerx
<phiber_optic> IdleOne, I think he is doing it right now
<XaeroVincent> Quinn... what card do u have?
<Quinn> Then I esc every thing else
<_jason> IdleOne: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/mplayerplug* ~/.mozilla/plugins/, I think that works :P
<phiber_optic> _jason,  should I to that too?
<Quinn> Gx cube 9600 xt pro 256
<_jason> IdleOne: erm sorry
<_jason> phiber_optic: yeah that was meant for you
<unperson> I have a question about mount and fstab.  If I mount a FAT32 volume, it has to assign some ownership to the files (since they don't have a owner UID.  My understanding is that it will assign the UID of the user that calls the mount command (root if you to sudo mount) unless you use the uid= option in mount.  I assume that if it's listed in /etc/fstab to be user mountable, then it's given the UID of the user who mounts it.  But what
<unperson>  happens with USB or flash drives that automount?
<XaeroVincent> oh ok... it will work fine... I have 9600 XT
<Quinn> Whats X short for?
<brenner> XaeroVincent: that card is supported by the repo driver right?
<Quinn> Restart computer?
<Iceman> cool see if i can get a rma on my 64 bit mobo
<XaeroVincent> yea
<_jason> IdleOne: oh you asked too, make sure you don't already have plugins like vlc or totem
<brenner> Quinn: desktop environment.  ctrl+alt+backspace
<unperson> My flash drive seems to always get my UID, not root, when I plug it in.
<Quinn> lol
<Quinn> how to I start up the GUI in the command prompt?
<Quinn> just incase it crashes :(
<brenner> Quinn: also, you shouldn't be pressing esc...at least afaik.  you should be going through the reconfig to ensure the file gets written
<Iceman> Quinn startx
<molotov_> brenner: will look there, thanks.
<phiber_optic> _jason, ???
<lolzer> i can use the ubuntu sources.list on normal debian-31r0a-i386?
<_jason> phiber_optic: lol did I mess up the syntax?
<ttread> unperson I'm guessing here but that is probably configured in hotplug
<Iceman> anyone had issues with grounding on a 64 bit mobo ?
<phiber_optic> I didnt do it yet caus u said sorry
<_jason> phiber_optic: oh I just got confused because I forgot IdleOne asked
<phiber_optic> ok
<unperson> ttread, Perhaps.  So you think it always comes up as the same user regardless of who is logged in?
<phiber_optic> I did it
<unperson> I wondered if perhaps it actually looks at who is running a desktop and uses that uid.
<brenner> lolzer: no.  you should use debian sources for debian
<lolzer> ok thanks :)
<Iceman> I got a abit kv8 pro 64 bit systems, acts dead, powers on, but no post ... and cannot find a post code list ...
<phiber_optic> it says connecting to server...bufferingg...
<Iceman> does post beep ... one long 3 short ...
<phiber_optic> iit worked
<phiber_optic> _jasonn
<phiber_optic> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<ttread> unperson, I think it is making it writeable to the current desktop user
<orz> Right, so I installed Iroffer through the repository and everything, but how do I actually run the program? <=I'm sure I didn't stump the masses with this one
<_jason> phiber_optic: cool
<_jason> IdleOne: it work ok for you too?
<Madpilot> Iceman: check abit's website?
<phiber_optic> _jason really appreciate it ;)
<IdleOne> _jason you lost me when you mentioned totem and vlc
<brenner> orz: dpkg -L iroffer | grep bin maybe?
<Kyral> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bshumate_> Iceman: CPU core voltage issue, and yeah, what Madpilot said ;-)
<Kyral> !ubotu tell Kyral about easysource
<_jason> IdleOne: go to about:plugins, is anything associated with .asx? (ctrl+f asx)
<Iceman> No info on abit site i can find .... :(
<kez> hey guys
<kez> quick question, how can i change which user/group apache2 runs as?
<IdleOne> _jason:  says not found
<Madpilot> Iceman: you can't get the manual as a PDF or something? Asus has manuals for download, I know
<Iceman> tried there ... befor asking here ... dead mobo .. killed my ubuntu install
<_jason> IdleOne: what version of firefox?
<IdleOne> 1.5
<_jason> IdleOne: install mozilla-mplayer
<IdleOne> it is installed
<Iceman> Madpilot i got the manual here, nothing on post codes ... "BEEPS"
<_jason> IdleOne: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/mplayerplug* ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<IdleOne> _jason ok done
<_jason> IdleOne: restart firefox and it should work
<Iceman> Went to install a et game level, and the system went down ... crash, and could not get a post screen, just beeps ...
<Mabus06> Are there less bulky things to use instead of gnome/kde?
<Madpilot> Iceman: that sucks - Asus has the beep codes in their manuals
<brenner> Mabus06: fkuxbox is popular
<brenner> fluxbox even
<Agamotto> Sawfish
<brenner> :)
<Agamotto> Xfce
<Madpilot> brenner: type that wrong and it could be... entertaining :P
<ttread> Mabus06 yes, there are a number of smaller desktops - XFCE is nice
<Iceman> MadPilot if i have to buy a Board, I'll got socket 939 ... and build a new duel core ...
<Agamotto> IceWM is pretty good for low-med spec machines
<Mabus06> Hmm... do I go for nice, or opular?
<Brendon> hi all, i'm trying to compile mod_perl 2.0.2 on my ubuntu server and if fails after i type make with this error. /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<brenner> Madpilot: hehe.  i was thinking the same thing
<Agamotto> Iceman:  If you are planning on building a new AMD system, wait until after April.  New socket set comes out around then for the Athlon line
<Healot> you didn't install or configure libperl, perhaps, Brendon ?
<brenner> Mabus06: just try them out i say...easy enough to remove if you don't like them
<Mabus06> brenner: ideally... had a bad experience trying out kde
<IdleOne> _jason:  thanks buddy ()
<Agamotto> KDE is a hog, with all the bits turned on
* bshumate_ envisions Iceman's cores fighting to the death
<Iceman> Agamotto, i'd still go 939, and april the prices will drop then .. and still give me duel core ... :)
<ttread> Mabus06 look them up and review some screenshots
<_jason> IdleOne: np
<Brendon> Healot: i'll try that, thanks
<Agamotto> Iceman:  Ok, I just thought you might wish to know.  Some folks feel the need to be on the bleeding edge
<Xenguy> Question: Some of my non-GTK apps now show crappy fonts, and it seems that it happened after I installed 'msttcorefonts'.  Has anyone seen this before?  Do I need to find some 'font de-uglification HOWTO' like when I was using Debian?
<IdleOne> _jason:  now I have to be careful when watching spanish tv...they tend to show nude women lol
<Agamotto> IdleOne:  The language is quite loose as well
<Unity> IdleOne: umm...what channel is this you speak of?
<hecate355> hey
<Madpilot> bshumate_: so if you have duel cores and you duel boot, which fight happens first? :P
<hecate355> Ubuntu is created from debian right?
<IdleOne> Agamotto:  my wife dont speak spanish but I do
<Iceman> Agamotto true, like to be a step behind, cant afford $2,000 for a bleeding edge ... so Second generation does great ... :)
<Xenguy> hecate355: essentially
<hecate355> and it has the package manager like aptitute aswell? and net-install?
<IdleOne> Unity:  :p Ill never tell
<Unity> IdleOne: =(
<Iceman> I build my 64 bit for $200.00 ..... and parted out my p4 ....
<hecate355> Im just wondering how i get all of these programs like xorg, gnome etc. easily without surfing the net
<bshumate_> Madpilot: heh heh, dunno, but all that dueling, and someone is surely gonna be on the bleeding edge alright! ;-P
<Healot> the duel boot first, of course
<Xenguy> hecate355: former, yes; latter, I assume so
<IdleOne> Unity: www.unitel.tv/webtv
<Agamotto> Iceman:  I tend told hold back around 3yrs.... great prices, most stuff has had all the bugs worked out
<Kyral> hecate355: Apt-Get: Synaptic?
<Healot> Synaptic uses apt-get :) hehe
<hecate355> hmm, does that AMD64 port work fine?
<Agamotto> hecate355:  You could get a mag dedicated to linux that has a dvd or cds attached
<Xenguy> hecate355: IOW, it handles dependencies very well :-)
<Agamotto> Linux Format comes to mind
<spikebike> hecate yeah but 32bit binaries are far from transparent
<Madpilot> hecate355: Ubuntu will send you CDs for free - shipit.ubuntu.com
<hecate355> well, im download the CD image atm, rest packages i download from net right?
<Iceman> Agamotto I follow about a year behind on the Systems i build ... still usinig a DELL 2.8 ...
<Healot> yeah, Ubuntu's AMD64 port cool
<spikebike> for instance getting firefox, mplayer, flash, and java is non-trivial
<hecate355> i have spent WHOLE night trying to get debian's 64bit edition to work
<spikebike> the install (for me) was trivial
<hecate355> it just sucked badly, i hope that i dont get any troubles with this one
<Xenguy> it's all trivial
<spikebike> and the 64 bit firefox worked fine if you didn't need flash/java
<Iceman> Agamotto Sucked got my AMD 64 right about when the 939 came out ... there burned in and tested now, so it would be safe to move to a duel core cpu / mobo ...
<Healot> there is a java port for AMD64, but no flash
<Iceman> sucks you have to bootstrap linux all the 64 bit stuff lacking support ... ;(
<ttread> I got mplayer working on Kubuntu AMD 64, had to build it from source
<Agamotto> Iceman:  My current machine is about 4 years old, save for the GeForce 6600 video card
<spikebike> and player depends on 32 bit codecs for many formats, so the amd64 mplayer is crippled
<spikebike> s/player/mplayer
<Iceman> Agamotto i got a gforce 5500 .... does me well ...
<spikebike> which is fixable, but non-trivial
<hecate355> whats the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu:S?
<Kyral> hecate355: GNOME vs KDE
<asymmetry> hecate355, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<hecate355> aha
<asymmetry> ubuntu > kubuntu
<Iceman> Should look into a duel socket 754 mobo .. and get a board and second cpu ... run 2x cpu's and ubuntu 64 .... :)
<asymmetry> i had a number of issues with kubuntu
<hecate355> so you cant change DE on Ubuntu? it stays gnome forever?
<asymmetry> ubuntu, however, is great
<Healot> i just install the 32bit ffox instead :)
<Kyral> hecate355: hell no
<asymmetry> hecate355, you can change - its just defaulted to one
<Kyral> hecate355: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> try it
<Kyral> Hell I have GNOME, XFCE, Fluxbox, and Openbox all installed :P
<Agamotto> I am running Kubuntu here, and I flip between KDE and Gnome frequently
<ttread> asymmetry I disagree, I'm really liking Kubuntu.  Just as smooth as Ubuntu.
<Iceman> Boy, hard decision, get a new Duel CPU socket 754 board and a Second CPU, or get a new Socket 939 64 bit cpu, and mobo ... ?
<KakiPukul> well Kubuntu is Ubuntu anwyas
<asymmetry> ttread, well, congrats to you - for me, it was horrible
<Kyral> KDE...eh I mean I see some things I like in it, but on average I'm too used to XFCE and GNOME lol
<KakiPukul> Iceman, do you want a SMP kernel or just single CPU kernel?
<KakiPukul> I'll go for SMP....
<Iceman> KakiPukil Does AMD 64 Support SMP from cd ? Ubuntu distro ?
<biovore> Iceman: I am not sure
<Iceman> Or would i have to install a Custom kernel ?
<biovore> Iceman: I think there is an SMP kernel though for amd64
<KakiPukul> not from the CD, by default... you need to dl from the server...
<g14> !javadebs
<KakiPukul> well, just apt-get, easy right?
<Iceman> biovore Have to wiki that one ... be nice if the kernel supports smp ...
<Iceman> taking a look at WIKI for 64 bit smp ?
<KakiPukul> linux-amd64-k8-smp << SMP kernel for AMD64 (AMD64 specific)
<Iceman> !smp
<ubotu> from memory, smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<Iceman> ! smp
<ubotu> [smp]  Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<fr500> argghhhh can't update packages from home dunno why
<biovore> ?
<asymmetry> What's the protocol for hyperthreaded procs?
<spikebike> Healot how did you install the 32 bit firefox?
<biovore> asymmetry: HT?
<KakiPukul> it's not only x86... any architecture can do that
<spikebike> HT just works, but it doesn't add performance
<asymmetry> I thought there was a fancy name for that.
<spikebike> (with an SMP kernel)
<asymmetry> Like, in the kernel config, there was something else...
<KakiPukul> install it separately... using firefox official releases, not ubuntu's
<spikebike> I'd recommend a amd64 over a dual s754, especially for home.
<spikebike> kaki but then you don't get mplayer right?
<biovore> asymmetry: you need the HT process scedular and SMP for HT to work
<KakiPukul> s754 is for AMD64 :)
<spikebike> biovore thats default in 2.6
<biovore> I think its called sybling suport
<KakiPukul> I don't use mplayer... i use xine/vlc
<biovore> spikebike: default on ubuntus kernel, yes..
<spikebike> there are dual s754's?
<biovore> not from kernel.org though
<KakiPukul> there are some out there...
<Kyral> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tim_> how do i install .deb packages in ubuntu
<KakiPukul> but way expensive///
<Iceman> anyone know a wiki link on smp and UBUNTU 64 bit ?
<btdown> dpkg -i <pkgname>
<brenner> tim_: what is it?
<spikebike> kaki can xine/vlc play most formats when video is embedded in a webpage?  I.e. apple.com/trailers
<KakiPukul> tim_, dpkg -t <package>
<tim_> opera
<tim_> for ppc
<asymmetry> SMT, that's what it is,.
<Iceman> ! amd64
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Iceman
<asymmetry> I think.
<KakiPukul> yes./// spikebike there are plugins for firefox... just search for it...
<asymmetry> I haven't actually had any kind of luck compiling a custom kernel for ubuntu.
<KakiPukul> seamlessly work with firefox32 bit...
<asymmetry> It always spazzes out at boot time and still boots... or it FATAL's out.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> How does one view the DNS server they are using, via terminal? Is it ifconfig --something ?
<biovore> Nunquam_Fidelis: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<root____2> hey anyone know what is the command to check a disk for errors?
<xnull> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<brenner> tim_: might be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<asymmetry> Do I have to do anything special to the kernel build? Or just make, make modules, make modules_install, copy the bzImage to /boot, mkinitrd it, and modify /boot/grub/blah.lst?
<xnull> fsc+tab
<biovore> root____2: fsck
<root____2> biovore: ah yes thanks
<ahoora> hi has anyone installed freebsd on ubuntu? does it probably make any problem in multi bood logo?
<KakiPukul> fsck <dev>, root____2
<spikebike> kaki, the tricky part is compiling xine/vlc for a 32 bit environment on an amd64, did you manage that?
<ahoora> *boot
<biovore> root____2: if your checking a filesystem make sure its umounted, or mounted as read-only
<Xenguy> Nunquam_Fidelis: /igr root____2
<KakiPukul> install *bsd on ubuntu, what exactly are you trying to stay?
<root____2> i came into single-user mode only to find that i had forgotten that command!
<Xenguy> sorry
<root____2> don't run irc as root, kids!
<asymmetry> lol
<ahoora> kakipukul i have winxp and ubuntu now i want to install freebsd on my system as well , but i am afraid of loosing these two in my multi boot session
<KakiPukul> there are lib32...
<Iceman> anyone know a complete package list for the Ubuntu 64 bit cd
<spikebike> I know that, but it's tricky
<hecate355> hey guys, is it possible to play all these new games like Doom3 etc. on Linux aswell?
<spikebike> I just did it for mplayer today and I had to setup a chroot just to get it to compile
<tristanmike> hecate355: Doom3 does have a linux installer
<hecate355> is there some special emulator or something wich let em store-games to run on my linuxbox?
<spikebike> hecate doom3 is available for purchase for linux
<jaeek> how can i make a folder that puts g+w on subirs automatically? i want a group full write access to a diretory
<tristanmike> hecate355: in that case you are speaking of WINE or Cedega
<Xenguy> jaeek: umask
<ttread> ahoora one thing I can tell is to use different swap partitions for BSD and Linux.  I talked to someone today who had big problems trying to use the same partition.
<hecate355> well yes, but most of other games dont, for an example, i wanna play Baldurs Gate II, but it doesnt have a linux installer
<Iceman> dang cant find info on Ubuntu 64 ... and smp support ?
<hecate355> i once used WINE and it was so buggy and crappy that i never got anything to work
<spikebike> iceman it works fine
<Xenguy> jaeek: or 'mkdir -m 775 blah'
<spikebike> people seem relatively happy with cedega
<jaeek> Xenguy, ah! sweet, thanks
<ahoora> thanks ttread
<Iceman> spikebike Ubuntu 64 supports SMP .. duel processors in 64 bit ?
<tyler> how far along the installation process can i be a user? meaning... make,make install,etc...as user? can i do the whole process as user?
<spikebike> iceman yes
<Xenguy> jaeek: or maybe you are thinking of something like 'chmod g+s blah'
<hecate355> erm, Cedega is pay-to-get?
<ttread> The id games were easy to make work on Linux because they were constructed in OpenGL, as opposed to many other games which use DirectX
<Iceman> spikebike awsome ...
<Madpilot> hecate355: yes
<ttread> id games being Doom, Quake, Hexen
<asymmetry> Is there anything special that I have to do for a custom compiled kernel in Ubuntu?
<asymmetry> Or is it the same process + mkinitrd?
<vejan> evening all
* Xenguy tries to avoid compiling kernels these days...
<jaeek> Xenguy, well, with g+s the write permissoin was still not getting set in subdirs under the dir with g+s set
<Iceman> shoot now i got to find a duel cpu mobo .. socket 754
<jaeek> Xenguy, but with the mask combo, i think it will work
<Xenguy> jaeek: hrm, I would have thought that should work (depending on your real goal of course :-)
<Xenguy> jaeek: I guess I wasn't sure I grokked the problem fully
<vejan> I need  help?
<Xenguy> vejan: ask
<vejan> using ubuntu 5.04, I downloaded .tar program
<Xenguy> vejan: what program
<Xenguy> ?
<vejan> cbtracker- check writing program
<jaeek> Xenguy, i have a dir (/var/www/photo) with g+rwXs set... and i want the group to be able to create multi level sub dirs and still give other users in the gruop write access to each subdir
<vejan> and now it doesn't run
<phillambrechts> what command can i use to output system info such as CPU speed, amount of memory, etc
<Healot> why don't you be specific and paste all log onto pastebin?
<Healot> :)
<toren> hello; is there any that I can obtain (or automatically rebuild) all the packages on my system to have debugging info integrated?
<brenner> tyler: afaik, you need admin privileges to install form source...btw, you might want to use checkinstall instead : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<IdleOne> phillambrechts:  top
<vejan> says to run it from terminal
<esac_> anybody know how to get a scanner to work ? hp usb ...
<Xenguy> jaeek: hrm, sounds kind of recursive -- I'm not honestly sure how, would require testing
<IdleOne> phillambrechts:  ummm I meant free
<IdleOne> phillambrechts:  type free in terminal
<Xenguy> jaeek: the g+s trick is the best idea I've got ATM
<phrizer> vejan, tar -xvf file.tar
<phrizer> vejan, will extract the files.
<jaeek> Xenguy, well, with g+s, the sub dirs created do not get g+w
<vejan> I did extract file
<brenner> vejan: tar is just an archive.  you need to extract it
<phillambrechts> IdleOne, thats just memory im looking for like an overall spec type thing
<phrizer> vejan, whats the problem? are they source files?
<phillambrechts> i know its possible, its something like cat /var/....
* Agamotto waves
<Agamotto> I am starting to pass out at the keyboard....
<Agamotto> Chat at you later
<Xenguy> vejan: if you can, compile using the 'checkinstall' program
<vejan> I extreacted it
<vejan> it created a directory
<vejan> i went there
<Xenguy> vejan: OK, so what's the problem?
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Iceman> now thats totaly weird a mobo with no bios ... http://www.madshrimps.be/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10237
<Fable> wats with my resolution, i have nvidia 6600gt 128mb gpu and it only lets me have 640x480
<vejan> enter the name of the program, -command not found
<brenner> ubotu: tell Fable about fixres
<Xenguy> !tell Fable about fixres
<spikebike> you need the nvidia driver
<Fable> how
<Rarj> does sudo make me stay in root permanently ?
<Fable> do i get it
<tristanmike> Rarj: no
<Fable> do i dl them off the nvdia site and install
<Fable> r they .deb
<brenner> Fable: check your pms
<unperson> I have a flash card that says it has "write-protection on".  Is there a way to turn write-protection off?
<vejan> went to the author's web site, and he says to just run it from terminal
<phrizer> vejan, did you compile it?
<phrizer> vejan, Does it need compiling?
<vejan> came as a .tar
<Healot> phillambrechts, cat /proc/cpuinfo (kernel 2.4 above)
<vejan> .tar.gz
<phrizer> vejan, yes it came as a tar, you've said that already. But does it need compiling?
<brenner> vejan: type 'ls'.  do you see a cdtracker file?
<odla> vejan: read the README file
<brenner> *cbtracker
<Healot> is it source code or binary?
<vejan> i have the cbtracker directory
<Xenguy> vejan: also look for an 'INSTALL' file
<brenner> i would d/load it, but i'm on dialup.....http://freshmeat.net/projects/cbtracker/
<vejan> no  install file
<vejan> found in direcotry
<vejan> directory
<Quinn> Im back
<Quinn> My ATi Graphics cards screwed
<Quinn> in Linux
<brenner> Quinn: good or bad news?
<Quinn> bad :(
<Quinn> Xserver crashed again
<brenner> bad i guess
<Healot> Quinn, if the card really screwed, you won;t see this screen right? :)
<Quinn> lol
<makaveli> is it possible to run gnomemeeting behind freebsd ipfw/natd
<Xenguy> vejan: there's gotta be something; README ?
<brenner> Quinn: still wouldn't load?
<Quinn> Yeah
<kinetic> how do i make a shortcut to my main harddrive, like i have for my mounted drives
<Quinn> And I slected the write graphics driver this time
<kinetic> so i can see freespace etc
<Quinn> Please dont tell me about ATi the wiki dont work 4 me :(
<vejan> yes ther e is a readme file
<Quinn> Is it possable that you can login my box?
<Healot> i will install fglrx for sure, until ATi release the code unde LGPL/GPL compatible license...
<Quinn> Or is there some sort of log file you can get to see why it doesnt not work
<Quinn> fglrx dont work with my 9600 XT
<vejan> This is the ELF executable (that means, you run the program "cbtracker"
<vejan> from the command prompt or make an icon for it with the included icon
<vejan> file in your desktop environment.)
<Quinn> or ubuntu or what ever
<fr500> hello
<vejan> thats what it says
<brenner> Quinn: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Healot> if they doing to release it proprietary, i rather use Windows :)
<brenner> Quinn: pastebin that
<Healot> Quinn, anyways, was that fglrx even for 9600 XT?
<fr500> has anyone been able to set up pptpd fine in breezy? used to work just fine in dapper
<brenner> Healot: someone confirmed the repo driver *does* work for his card
<Healot> you gotta check to what it was built for first....
<Xenguy> vejan: try running it then...
<Xenguy> vejan: maybe it doesn't need to be compiled...
<Quinn> paste bin link?
<vejan> hmmm
<fr500> !pptp
<ubotu> fr500: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Xenguy> (er, assuming you trust the binary, if that's what it is)
<Quinn> found it
<kinetic> how can i view my hardrives freespace, like in windows i just right click it and view the hd's properties
<brenner> vejan: you need to use an absolute or relative path then.  you can't just type cbtracker b/c it hasn't been added to your path environ.
<Wolfwood> Hallo Menschen
<brenner> vejan: so either cd in the dir, and type ./cbtracker, or /blah/blah/cbtracker
<IdleOne> kinetic:  type free in terminal
<Quinn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9345
<Xenguy> vejan: just prepend this to the filename:  ./
<vejan> cd ..
<Quinn> There is my Xorg.log
<kinetic> idleone: thanks
<brenner> Quinn: looking
<vejan> Holy crap
<vejan> it works now
<Wolfwood> Any other Ubuntu Power Mac users here?
<Xenguy> vejan: no way :-)
<Archaios> Can anyone help me with transfering files from a NTFS HD?  When i copy from the NTFS drive I have to manually switch the files permission to write.  Is there an way to have that done automatically when I transfer?
<hanasaki> can linux do softwre raid 10 or 0+1?
<unperson> kinetic, Type "df -h"
<vejan> yep
<vejan> did ./cbtracker
<vejan> and it opened up
<kinetic> idleone: can i make a shortcut to my main hardrive on my desktop like it did when i mounted my other drives
<vejan> awsome
<Wolfwood> No doubt you could.
<Xenguy> vejan: so you read the README, and you acted on its advice, right? :-)
<Wolfwood> Create launcher I bet
<tim_> i tried apt get to get xlib6g but it doesnt seem to be working for me
<Quinn> That log looks farfetched
<Healot> in ubuntu, Go go System -> Administration - Disks (for GUI lovers)
<vejan> readme doesn't say anything about ./cbtracker to run it
<Quinn> GUI FTW?
<Healot> in breezy that is...
<brenner> Quinn: can you pastebin youe /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as well?
<kinetic> healot: thats what i wanted! thx lol i <3 gui
<Xenguy> vejan: true - it tells you that it is a binary (i.e. doesn't need to be compiled)
<Xenguy> vejan: so now you know the ./  is implied :-)
<Healot> thanls sure... next time please mention GUI or interface :)
<vejan> yep
<vejan> Thanks
<tulioanjos> someone can help me in vmware ?
<Xenguy> vejan: yw
<Quinn> You dont want the ones with the numbers on the end of it?
<Quinn> because I have to reconfiger xserv when ubuntu gui crashes
<Healot> tulioanjos, sorry this is ubuntu's help channel
<Healot> but I can help a little, sure go on... tulioanjos
<brenner> Quinn: what?
<Quinn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9346
<Quinn> I have all these xorg.conf.321932183219
<Quinn> files like that
<SkippyX> wow. bunch o' folks in here.
<kimo> Any suggestions for how to get help from kimdaba to work?
<kimo> KDE help is giving: "An error occurred while loading help:/kimdaba/index.html:" "The process for the help protocol died unexpectedly."
<kimo> This is on a standartd ubuntu (5.10) (not kubuntu), with aptitude install kimdaba khelpcentre
<brenner> Quinn: you're still using the ati driver
<Quinn> If I use the fx what ever it was
<Quinn> Ubuntu dont work !
<fr500> has anyone had this problem? i can update my sources fine at work, 15mbit connectio, at home, it wont work, wont even be able to fetch even security repos
<brenner> Quinn: ah, you switched back, sorry
<fr500> connection is fine, 400kbit downstream and never had this before
<Quinn> np
<Quinn> I have other ones you might wana look at
<Healot> not really about the band, there something about your connection setting
<Healot> or you selected a server that is down atm?
<fr500> Healot: me?
<brenner> Quinn: the log is irrelevant then, b/c it doesn't have the info regarding fglrx, it has info regarding the ati driver
<fr500> Healot: no, works fine at the office, i sshd in and tried, same sources.list
<Healot> in your source.list file///
<intelikey> fr500 28k dialup modem here no problems with that....
<fr500> man...., i upgraded my service to 400 and then this started
<Healot> well, I mean at HOME?
<fr500> Healot: yes i know, same sources.list right now
<Quinn> I have one with Fglrx
<SkippyX> OK - longtime Mandrake user here. Downloaded ubuntu tonight. Gonna do an install - but I have dial-up. I've been using kppp for years. Can't find a package list on the site. what dial-up app does ubuntu come w/?
<Healot> does, your ISP impose some firewall?
<kinetic> i want to make a link to hda1 on my desktop. like when you mount media and it creates a shortcut on the desktop and you can right click it to view its freespace and size and stuff
<oldschool> does anybodt know how to get gcc for 5.1?
<Quinn> So what should I do :(
<fr500> Healot: not that i know
<intelikey> SkippyX wvdial is on the cd.
<Healot>  I don;'t about that... just check out if you can ping those servers listed in source.list (at home that is)
<brenner> intelikey: 28k?  i thought i had it bad :-/
<blanky> intelikey, you still come here my good friend
<bluefoxicy> "Amaze your friends with our accessories! Safe hermaphro-surgery techniques.  Burke's Bio-surgery."
<bluefoxicy> This is in one of the games in Ubuntu Universe
<fr500> Healot: yup can ping and telnet the ports just fine
<blanky> Seveas, you still come here my good friend
<SkippyX> intelikey, does it have a gui frontend? I've not used it.
<bluefoxicy> does anyone want a nice set of balls to go with their vagina?
<Healot> hum...
<intelikey> blanky sometimes yes.
<Quinn> Is there away you can just login my system and look around?
<Healot> can you FTP or browser them, manually, fr500 ?
<brenner> bluefoxicy: what game?
<jaeek> is it safe for me to set the default umask to 002 on my ubuntu system?
<intelikey> SkippyX idk  but a script works fine for me.
<blanky> !ubotu kick bluefoxicy
<ubotu> blanky: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oldschool> does anybodt know how to get gcc for 5.1?
<asymmetry_> crap
<fr500> Healot, yes, thats what i meant, when you telnet the ports you know they are open
<SkippyX> idk? Kewl - thank you!
<bluefoxicy> brenner:  Beneath a Steel Sky
<Healot> jaeek, teknikally yes
<asymmetry_> make -j is not your friend when linux kernel source is concerned
<kinetic> i want to make a link to hda1 on my desktop. like when you mount media and it creates a shortcut on the desktop and you can right click it to view its freespace and size and stuff how can i do this?
<blanky> oldschool, usually sudo apt-get build-essential gives you them
<SkippyX> This should be a hoot. I've been using mdk 9.2 for 3 years now.
<bluefoxicy> brenner:  I'm looking at the personal e-mail for this guy who's security card I stole
<oldschool> this will alllow me to compile programs too?
<bluefoxicy> brenner:  And the last page is something about hermaphro-surgery
<jaeek> Healot, so, just modify it in /etc/login.defs?
<Healot> but becareful.. of suid setters
<Healot> yes...
<brenner> Quinn: i don't know how.  just switch back to fglrx, save the failed log file as a backup, and then reboot.
<fr500> argggg, man what happened
<Healot> add option umask 0022
<fr500> ....
<Xenguy> bluefoxicy: you are cracking somebody's data?
<Healot> i meant 002
<jaeek> Healot, weird... i set that and it doesnt work... i might have to totally logout and back in for it to apply (not just su'ing in a shell)
<Healot> if you want other to read and execute your files that is
<Quinn> Im going to try the ATi way
<intelikey> SkippyX if you use sudo wvdialconf /etc/.wvdial     then sudo gedit /etc/.wvdial    i think you'll like it.   although there are other cli apps.   as well as gui ones that will work.
<brenner> Xenguy: i assume it's like deus ex :)
<oldschool> i need gcc for compiling does anybody know how to get it
<jaeek> is it possible to set the mask for a specific directory only?
<oldschool> essential did not work
<Healot> yes... you can...
<blanky> oldschool, yes it does
<Healot> but checkout the man, I can't verse switch and options well :)
<blanky> oldschool, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oldschool> it says
<brenner> i doubt he'd publicly tell us of his exploits :)
<blanky> DO IT AGAIN
<jaeek> the mkdir -m flag only sets the default permissions
<blanky> oldschool, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blanky> DO IT AGAIN
<lnx_> my system incorreclty reads the length of time left on my battery and goes into suspend unnecessarily, is there a way to change that?
<blanky> what'd I say huh, what'd I say
<Xenguy> you got /ignored?
<blanky> lnx_, no there isn't, you'll have to live with it, suck it up like a man
<brenner> heh
<intelikey> SkippyX thats all that is involved in setting it up.    really easy simple and works well
<oldschool> thanks
<blanky> just kidding man, I'm not sure
<Healot> jaeek, you need to chmod them manually, the login.defs sets all dir/files by default
<oldschool> so now I can compile stuff?
<blanky> oldschool, then issue gcc file.c -o file, for C, and g++ file.cpp -o file
<SkippyX> intelikey, I just want to make sure that there's a gui front end on the install disk I just downloaded. Don't know anything abou sudo or any kind of scripting. I'm just a schmuck who doesn't like windows and has been using a remarkably easy distro for a long time.
<blanky> oldschool, yes
<jaeek> Healot, any ideas on how to set them? chmod doesnt do it... does it?
<kinetic> i want to make a link to hda1 on my desktop. like when you mount media and it creates a shortcut on the desktop and you can right click it to view its freespace and size and stuff how can i do this?
<Healot> it can... if you chmod with the right permission...
<oldschool> issue? what do you mean, i am sord of new to ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> a
<bluefoxicy> who the fuck packaged this game
<jaeek> Healot, i've been looing around and cant find directory level umask settings
<Bandit> :)
<oldschool> issue?
<blanky> oldschool, be oldschool
<Healot> jaeek, if it is for a partition, just a the option "umask=XXXX" to a partition list... the mask will set accordingly
<bluefoxicy> "The owner of a burger bar in Otomo Junction was fined $2000 for selling food products which contravined official regulations.  Analysts showed that the burgers contained unacceptibly high levels of human waste."
<bluefoxicy> of WHAT?!
<blanky> oldschool, issue means do
<asymmetry> ... Dude.
<intelikey> SkippyX i've been on mdk for several years too.  and still like it.    but linux's strength is in the command line.   you will need to learn a little bit about it.   no matter what distro......  assuming you admin your own box.
<Quinn> Im sure the Offical drivers will be better than the other ones :)
<blanky> oldschool, if you're compiling C, type "gcc yourfile.c -o yourfile"
<blanky> if it's C++ do "g++ yourfile.cpp -o yourfile"
<SkippyX> intelikey, I do. But, honestly, once I got the MDK box configured, there's been no admin to do.
<Healot> jaeek, if the dir is there already you need to chmod, manually, however you can chmod a dir automatically during mkdir
* SkippyX hasn't used a command line in over a year.
<blanky> you do know what you're doing right? You do know how to program? or are you trying to compile tarballs, in which case you'd issue the make commands
<oldschool> how do i make a file .cc, do I type it in wordpad type thing
<blanky> guys what's the order of the make commands, ./configure, make install, make clean ?
<jaeek> Healot, well, how do you set the umask on a directory?
<intelikey> SkippyX i haven't ever installed x on this box   lol
<oldschool> i want to start learning c
<blanky> oldschool, what are you trying to do
<brenner> blanky: heard of checkinstall?
<oldschool> in linux
<Healot> you ddon;t, you chmod them...
<oldschool> learn to compile c in linux
<blanky> oldschool, well I can't help you learn C
<blanky> but I can help you compile C
<brenner> oldschool: offtopic
<Healot> the rest will follow, accordingly
<kakap2hh> ewww
<kakap2hh> i just installed Ubuntu basic server
<blanky> you first create a new C file, open gedit and save the file as 'yourfile.c'
<kakap2hh> and theres no root for me!
<SkippyX> intelikey, one of the reasons I downloaded ubuntu was because it's a Debian-based distro. apt & synaptic sound really attractive to me after years of dependency hell. urpmi is a pain in the butt.
<kakap2hh> it didnt asked for me to set any root password
<kakap2hh> and i cant log in to root pword!
<Healot> but for new directory you can apply umask... when mkdir them
<blanky> and then type in the terminal "gcc yourfile.c -o yourfile"
<brenner> kakap2hh: sudo
<asymmetry> kakap2hh: thats because you never SHOULD log into root
<Madpilot> kakap2hh: use sudo and your own user pw
<asymmetry> kakap2hh: sudo <command> is your friend.
<kakap2hh> and i can never log in as root?
<kakap2hh> even to that tty1 using ctrl+alt+F1?
<asymmetry> kakap2hh: why would you?
<oldschool> k thanks
* intelikey has has as good of luck with urpmi as he has with apt....
<kakap2hh> well i have to use prefix sudo constantly when maintaing erver
<asymmetry> kakap2hh: logging into root is kinda not too brilliant
<Healot> jaeek, anyway, do a umask XXXX in a dir would work...
<blanky> oldschool
<blanky> tid id towkr
<asymmetry> kakap2hh: then try 'sudo bash'
<blanky> in other words, did it work
<kakap2hh> but i wanna log into root, i know the risks
<blanky> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Healot> check out the default umask... just type 'umask' on any dir
<intelikey> kakap2hh or the prefered  sudo -i
<blanky> kakap2hh, type !root
<jaeek> Healot, i think you should read the man page for chmod... you can not set umask on dirs
<SkippyX> intelikey, really? From what I've read, "apt" is supposed to be the "be all, end all" of package management systems.
<kakap2hh> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<oldschool> nvm
<Healot> I just told you, didn;'t I?
<oldschool> thanks for the help
<oldschool> i just wanted to know
<blanky> oldschool, did it work
<Healot> you can chmod them, not setting umask :)
<kakap2hh>  btw is there any faster mirror for downloading packages?
<intelikey> SkippyX there is a zealott writting for every system/app   :)
<kakap2hh> nvm
<kakap2hh> im an idiot
<jaeek> Healot, ooh, you mean just manually chmod them
<Healot> kakap2hh, it really depends on where u are? US servers are mostly...
<jaeek> Healot, i didnt want my users to have to worry about that
<brenner> ubotu: tell kakap2hh about mirrors
<SkippyX> intelikey, agreed. I've read quite a bit of good about apt, though. I'm looking forward to using it.
* jaeek leaving to see if changes to /etc/login.defs really apply
<instabin> how do i mount an iso image
<jaeek> Healot, thanks for the help ;)
<oldschool> i not doing anything, i just wanted to know blanky, thanks though
<brenner> ubotu: tell instabin about mountiso
<asymmetry> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<blanky> oldschool, no problem
<blanky> kakap2hh, did it work
<Healot> mount -o loop <iso image>
<Healot> and path of course...
<Hivemind> M'kay. I'm trying to reinstall GRUB ('cause I re-installed WindowsXP) and I'm currently using the LiveCD that came with Ubuntu. I was wondering if there is any way to figure out my partitions from here, anyone?
<instabin> thanks
<koin> hi, anybody speaks spanish here ?
<Madpilot> !tell Hivemind about grub
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<koin> ok thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<SkippyX> Hmm. I'd better install the whole mess on another drive and keep the mdk drive running until I've got the ubuntu drive configured to my liking.
<brenner> Hivemind: sudo fdisk -l
<lnx_> is there anyway to change the amount of time read from your battery
<Hivemind> Okies.
<carcrashnights> Hi all. Does anyone happen to know how to see which flags were used when building a package?
<intelikey> SkippyX yes..... mmmm and then why mess up a good thing.... i have one box here with 5 os's on it.
<Hivemind> brenner: Thanks!
<brenner> np
<Hivemind> !LVM
<ubotu> hmm... lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<SkippyX> lol - yeah - I was planning on two OS's. ubuntu & win XP (which will only see the web for updates). Gonna use the winxp drive for games.
<corvax> what version of banshee does dapper have?
<Jivemonkey> http://kevin.mesiab.com/wordpress/index.php/projects/linux-cluster-the-genesis/
<Bandit> doesnt look like it gets easier in here
<odla> !info banshee dapper
<ubotu> banshee: (Audio Managment and Playback application), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.10.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 790 kB, Installed size: 2440 kB
<Jivemonkey> oops
<SkippyX> OK - dinner is done. bbiab.
<corvax> sweet
<odla> dapper is pretty sweet!
<odla> especially deskbar-applet
<corvax> breezy version is useless
<robertj> does anyone know if turbo-tax offers a web-version of state?
<corvax> doesnt support plugins
<asymmetry> robertj: yes, because thats how i did it
<corvax> robert turbo tax for th web
<corvax> works great
<kinetic> !wmv
<robertj> asym: yeah
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<robertj> asym: where at?
<corvax> i use it  every year
<asymmetry> robertj: turbotax.com
<robertj> I did mine with TaxCut but feel a bit iffy about it
<robertj> asymmetry, I just see Federal
<corvax> in linux
<corvax> ofcourse
<corvax> firefox
<intelikey> Bandit what are you on about ?
<asymmetry> robertj: just keep going, state's in there
<corvax> if you make 27 k or less  its free
<robertj> asym: is it free with federal or extra?
<robertj> corvax, sorry don't qualify
<xiaoyu> !ubuntu,
<asymmetry> robertj: dont recall, sorry
<asymmetry> robertj: it might be a little extra, but not much
<corvax> me either :(
<Bandit> intelikey I said it doesnt look like it gets any easier in here
<robertj> btw googling for Turbo tax 15% discount seems to be worth the time ;)
<corvax> bandit  whats hard?
<intelikey> what exactly is "it" Bandit ?
<asymmetry> robertj: i didnt pay anything, federal or state
<kevogod> Is anyone else having trouble with Samba shares?
* intelikey read Bandit's post,  but still wonders what 'it' is
<Quinn> IT STILL DOESNT WORK /CRY :(
<Quinn> I just installed ATi's drives and it dident do any thing
<Quinn> This has been a waste of like 5 hours
<Hivemind> I've encountered another obstacle. hdb2's system is Extended, hdb5's is "Linux LVM" which is / ?
<Quinn> !tell Quinn ATi
<asymmetry> !lvm
<ubotu> somebody said lvm was (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<kinetic> !vlc
<ubotu> [vlc]  a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<asymmetry> Hivemind: Logical Volume Manager - Kinda like a DOS extended partition.
<brenner> Hivemind: type mount
<Quinn> Why does my screen saver's LAG :(
<robertj> asymmetry, ooh it's free until you file so I can try it out and then see if its worth the $$$
<kinetic> quinn: most of the screensavers are taxing on video cards
<Hivemind> brenner: It's a lot of gibberish to me. I'm quite new with Linux and Ubuntu.
<Quinn> ?
<brenner> Quinn: did you reboot after install?
<Quinn> Yeah
<asymmetry> robertj: yup - i didnt pay anything at all, even to file
<kinetic> can someone go here ans tell me what binary to download?
<kinetic> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<Quinn> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Quinn> sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<Quinn> reboot
<Quinn> i dident do that
<null_> hello
<Quinn> because it dident work
<null_> any one know if tk 8.5 beta is abailable on dapper  ?
<Arafangion> Why doesn't this work? grep '.{3}' egfile
<brenner> Hivemind: i have this line: /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Quinn> How can I tell if my graphics card is working probley
<brenner> Hivemind: i assume that means /dev/hda2 is mounted as /
<intelikey> !didn't work
<ubotu> intelikey: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is, like, something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<brenner> Quinn: you didn't do what?
<Arafangion> intelikey: Well, grep '...' egfile does work, but the above expression doesn't.
<Quinn> the stuff i pasted b4
<Arafangion> intelikey: Instead of outputing all lines with more than three characters, it outputs *nothing*
<brenner> Arafangion: cat egfile | grep '.{3}'
<kinetic> can someone help me go here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ and tell me what package i should get for ubuntu
<Hivemind> brenner: Does the fact I'm booting from a LiveCD change any of the things in 'mount'?
<brenner> Arafangion: maybe..
<Arafangion> brenner: Nope.
<brenner> Hivemind: er, not afaik
<Bandit> intelikey sorry was on the phone my comment was in regards to all the problems
<Hivemind> brenner: Okay. I believe I have enough info to restore grub. Thanks.
<brenner> good luck
<kinetic> can someone help me go here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ and tell me what package i should get for ubuntu
<intelikey> Arafangion grep [A-z] [A-z] [A-z] 
<Quinn> I think I found the problem
<biloyp> i am having a problem installing the java package from sun
<Quinn> would this screw up stuff?
<Quinn> I found ATi files in my home directory
<intelikey> Arafangion assuming you want at least 3 letters.
<odla> kinetic: apt-cache search vlc
<brenner> Quinn: you need to do those steps.  that's how you install the driver
<Arafangion> intelikey: No, just any 3 characters.
<Quinn> like etc
<odla> kinetic: vlc is already packaged for ubuntu...btw you only need to ask your question once
<Quinn> lib
<Quinn> opt and user
<Quinn> usr
<brenner> biloyp: we can't help you unless you tell us the proble
<kinetic> odla: i just put apt-cache search vlc in console?
<Quinn> should i cut them and paste them into root
<Ex-Cyber> where can I find documentation of the various mouse options in xorg.conf? the xorg.conf manual page only really describes the purpose of the various sections, not what the options do
<intelikey> Arafangion alnum ?     or including space and punct. ?
<odla> kinetic: yup or you search vlc in synaptic
<asymmetry> synaptic, for the win
<kinetic> odla: thx! :)
<Arafangion> intelikey: Including numbers, letters, tabs.
<odla> np
<Quinn> did follow them
<Quinn> they just dont work most of the time
<brenner> most of the time?  i don't get you
<biloyp> when I do this "sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common" i get " sudo: apt: command not found
<_jason> Arafangion: either escape the {} as \{\} or use egrep
<intelikey> Arafangion  grep -ve"??"     tried that ?
<Quinn> Every thing Ive ever done following the wiki nearly allways never works for me
<crxyem> so this might be a stupid question but is there a way  to create a link to a device on a panel ??
<intelikey> Arafangion err no   ooops.
<Quinn> Choose "Generate distribution specific packages" and "Ubuntu" and the Ubuntu version you use. " That never came up"
<Quinn> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Quinn> sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<Quinn> reboot did not work
<corvax> i found a nice repo that ugrades all things mono in breezy
<Arafangion> _jason: I was under the impression that there is no expansion in '' strings?
<corvax> fspot banshee
<corvax> etc
<brenner> <Quinn> Choose "Generate distribution specific packages" and "Ubuntu" and the Ubuntu version you use. " That never came up"
<Arafangion> _jason: Hmm, indeed, you're correct. Thanks.
<brenner> Quinn: you didn't see that option when you ran the .run file?
<Quinn> No
<Quinn> It came up in a GUi this time
<Quinn> and I clicked advanced
<Quinn> and it did its thing
<Quinn> then told me to reboot
<Quinn> now my home directory has etc lib and a opt folder
<lnx_> how do you remove the upgrade notification button from panel?
<_jason> Arafangion: or grep -E, man grep explains it (kind of :P)
<Quinn> I clicked Advanced because Standard said that they had no permisions
<Quinn> do you think it installed it in the wrong place because it has no access
<Arafangion> _jason: So the fault is with grep, not bash?
<brenner> Quinn: you shouldn't have any created dirs.  you need to find that option that says "generate packages"  to get the deb files
<Quinn> Man ive been at this for hours
<_jason> Arafangion: it's not a fault, it's just the way it was written.  That's it's intended behavior afaik.  You were correct in saying that '' strings don't get expanded
<brenner> Quinn: what's the run file called?
<Arafangion> _jason: This is difficult.
<biloyp> any idea what I am doing wrong
<_jason> Arafangion: basically I use egrep if I wan't a regular expression.  If I just want something simple I do grep
<kakei> hi does any body use firestarter and have problems with messenger ?
<Arafangion> _jason: I'll do it in perl.
<brenner> biloyp: are you sure you used that exact command?
<brenner> biloyp: it should be apt-get (one word)
<biloyp> brenner ahh ok let me try again
<_jason> Arafangion: then you can use grep -P too for perl style regular expressions :)
<brenner> i'm guessing the error is saying you did something like sudo apt -get
<Syco54645> why when i try to connect to ftps does it get to the listing of directories then freeze?
<intelikey> Arafangion did you get it working ?     cause i did.
<Syco54645> then it disconnects
<fr500> Healot: i vpn'd to the office and changed my default to the vpn, tried updating via the vpn and works fine, any clues  on why?
<biloyp> brenner: thanks that was it
<brenner> yw :)
<hanasaki> my current debian install... etch.. sees my 120 gig ide hd fine.. bios and the sarge installer see it as a 33gig drive... what causes this?
<brenner> hanasaki: er, shouldn't you be asking in #debian?
<Arafangion> intelikey: Yup, but I actually wanted a slightly more complicated regexp, and that still refuses to work.
<Arafangion> intelikey: Essentially I want (.*\t){3}
<hanasaki> brenner: umm well its debian.. and its linux.. point is .. its about drivers.
<hanasaki> i thinik..................
<crxyem> so this might be a stupid question but is there a way  to create a link to a device on a panel ??
<intelikey> Arafangion three chars after a tab ?
<biloyp> brenner: after doing that, do move to "Selecting the defaullt Java version" as stated in the Restricted directions?
<Dr_Willis> crxyem,  you mean to a mounted directory? that doable.
<odla> hanasaki: that's a question for #debian not #ubuntu
<hanasaki> ok thanks
<Arafangion> intelikey: No, the previous expression, matched 3 times.
<Arafangion> intelikey: ie, '.*\t.*\t.*\t'
<intelikey> oh   yeah   and same exp each time   ?
<Arafangion> intelikey: Yes.
<Arafangion> intelikey: It's a group.
<biloyp> or do I do "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" next?
<intelikey> hmmmm    i bet it can be done.
<Mabus06> Anyone here use GSnes9x (or any other emulator)? I don't see any option to set the keys.
<Arafangion> intelikey: Anyway, I'll just do it in perl
<lnx_> how do you luanch remote desktop from terminal?
<intelikey> could you use a verable in that Arafangion ?
<intelikey>                     i
<brenner> biloyp: you're doing sun java right?
<brenner> biloyp: just follow the wiki
<biloyp> brenner: yes
<lnx_> how do you launch remote desktop from the terminal?
<asymmetry> !dapper
<odla> mabus06: i use zsnes
<Arafangion> intelikey: Variable? Yes, I think so.
<brenner> Mabus06: me too
<odla> i think it works better than snes9x
<Mabus06> Oh, they have zsnes on ubuntu? Nice. In the repos, or at zsnes.com?
<odla> in the repos
<Mabus06> sweet
<Mabus06> thanks
<odla> to set the keys type zsnes
<odla> np
<molotov_> I'm having trouble printing on my ubuntu machine from my XP machine. I can print just fine on my ubuntu machine, but can't add the printer on my XP machine. I don't think I know what NAME to put in the printer URL: http://192.168.0.100:631/printers/[name] 
<Psykus> i just installed flash, and for some reason i'm not getting any audio
<Mabus06> I'm familiar with windows zsnes, odla. Should be figure-out-able
<lnx_> how do you launch remote desktop from the terminal?
<kakei> hi does any body use firestarter and can't to msn ?
<odla> mabus06: sounds good
<jaeek> i'm trying to change my default umask... i changed it in /etc/profile and installed libpam-umask but i cant get it to work
<Psykus> ok, nevermind, I restarted firefox, works now
<brenner> that was a quick fix
<hanasaki> hmm ok.. tried ubuntu also.. the 120 gig drive still shows as 33gig from bios and the ubuntu installer.... why is this
<Psykus> heh
<KakiPukul> jaeek, it only set the umask if you create a new dir/file
<biloyp> brenner: I did this "  sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common" and the install semed to work. DO i do "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" next as stated in the wiki?
<KakiPukul> hanasaki, you need to work out the CHS parameter of the disk first... did you set LBA of your HDD on your BIOS
<odla> biloyp: yup
<brenner> biloyp: like i said.  just follow the wiki
<fr500> can anyone help me with my apt problems?
<hanasaki> lba?
<Psykus> is there any sort of test I can do to make sure hardware accelleration for my video card is working?
<XaeroVincent> yay... i got MP3 support and access to my NTFS drive... :D.... wiki.ubuntu rules!
<KakiPukul> new to harddisk term, huh?
<brenner> Psykus: glxinfo | grep rendering
<hanasaki> KakiPukul: the bios has a detect and auto setup for the HD
<_jason> Arafangion: apparently you need a $ preceding the quoted string for it to match \t, I never knew that... I think perl is looking better more and more :)
<neonpaul> What all is required to get mplayer to compile with OpenGL support?
* Davey notes that Gnome Panel Draws... ROCK
<KakiPukul> well, does your bios says 120GB? then
<biloyp> just wanteeeedddd to make sure cuz this "If you get an error when installing java-package, you need to enable the multiverse repository (see AddingRepositoriesHowto).
<biloyp> Use make-jpkg to translate Sun's bin file into a debian package" is in between those 2 commands
!lilo:*! "I lift this clavicle to worlds without number, and bring a new light to the Way, guiding this gate that all may prosper, those who guide and are guided, who light the Way and bask in the light so given....Behold, I open a new world!"
<hanasaki> KakiPukul: the usb 120gig and the other ide 120 gig are rfound fine as 120gig each
<KakiPukul> sometimes, you btter set the LBA option manually, and stays there
<Arafangion> _jason: What the heck? That's insane!
!lilo:*! whoops, ignore :) haven't used that one in a while :)
<Psykus> says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." for 3 lines, "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" for one, and then "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." for 4 more
<brenner> XaeroVincent: i wish all question-askers were like you. :)
<Arafangion> _jason: Using $ should be "Get value of the variable referred to by the string..."
<hanasaki> lba is logical block addressing?  hmm what else could it be set to and when do i want lba vs the others?
<h3ax> mm
<KakiPukul> biloyp, for Sun Java JDK/JRE .... you btter install it manually :)
<_jason> Arafangion: guess it's special with the quotes
<Arafangion> _jason: I'll just use perl ;)
<brenner> biloyp: "Use make-jpkg to translate Sun's bin file into a debian package:" refers to the command below it .. hence the colon
<biloyp> ok thxs
<KakiPukul> just run the installer, copy the extracted dir to somewhere, and do ln -s /<sun java> /usr/bin/java
<null_> KakiPukul, its not that easy
<KakiPukul> it's every easy :)
<rixth> KakiPukul, you don't do it like that...
<brenner> KakiPukul: shhh.  he's following the wiki :)
<hanasaki> i use alot of java... make=jpkg works like a champ.. so does jsut installing it  and adding /opt/java___ver__/bin to the path
<odla> KakiPukul: why do that if you can make a deb package?
<odla> that's silly
<Psykus> brenner, so it's not working I guess?
<null_> u need to use the update-alternatives
<rixth> It is sudo update-alternatives --config java or something
<null_> :)
<brenner> Psykus: what's not working?
<KakiPukul> who needs a deb package?
<KakiPukul> the installer is fine by its own right...
<odla> KakiPukul: why use a deb based distro then?
<brenner> people who care to remove stuff later if they want to
<hanasaki> KakiPukul:yup!
<Psykus> says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." for 3 lines, "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" for one, and then "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." for 4 more
<KakiPukul> well, not for Java... too cumbersome...
<odla> KakiPukul: so you can use apt-get, dpkg
<hanasaki> KakiPukul:  umm when would i wnat other than lba?
<odla> KakiPukul: no it's not
<Psykus> hardware acceleration I mean
<KakiPukul> LBA for large drive...
<hanasaki> hmm brb.. gonna try
<hanasaki> thanks
<KakiPukul> others option will not support your large drive...
<KakiPukul> It's easier for me... maybe not for you...
<brenner> Psykus: i'm guessing the glx module isn't loaded.  check your xorg.conf file
<brenner> Psykus: it should be in the "Module" section
<KakiPukul> extract,. copy and link... most java programs work fine... for any users too...
<h3ax> arg
<brenner> look guys! its a pirate!
<Psykus> brenner, k
<Psykus> under section "Module", it says Load "glx"
<ThePhur> im a pirate too, i download music illegally off limewire =] 
<KakiPukul> dl? I sell music that I pirated :)
<ThePhur> want a cookie?
<^Odd^> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Psykus> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<brenner> Psykus: not sure then.  did you just recently install drivers?
<ohmy> oh my, anyone tell me why is there so little amount of programs at Ubuntu's aptitute?
<KakiPukul> oh... update your source.list silly :)
<h3ax> whats up with "W: unable to finde packegelist http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/univers packages (var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_univers_binary-i386_packages) -stat 2
<ohmy> KakiPukul  how this works?
<ThePhur> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThePhur> uncomment universe lines
<ohmy> aha
<ThePhur> then sudo apt-get update
<ohmy> okidoki
<KakiPukul> run apt-setup, select a server to to get your list... or you can edit the file , manually :)
<KakiPukul> or use synaptic :)
<Kyral> make sure he knows how to run vim
<brenner> ThePhur: heh.  push him in the deep end! nice
<ohmy> i use pico for editing:)
<ThePhur> or gedit or whatever
<KakiPukul> or even install vim first
<ThePhur> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kakei> hi does any body use firestarter and can't to msn ?
<brenner> KakiPukul: it's installed by default
<h3ax> no one knows
<ThePhur> vim is the best by far
<ohmy> i use pico for editing files:P
<ohmy> thanks anyway
<ThePhur> powerful, lightweight, awesome
<KakiPukul> well, he might not realize that :)
<brenner> heh
<h3ax> ....
<brenner> h3ax: update/reload
<h3ax> ?..
<h3ax> tried
<Psykus> brb
<ThePhur> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<brenner> h3ax: then check your sources, *then, update/reload
<biloyp> well after doing this "sudo dpkg -i sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<biloyp> " i get this "dpkg: error processing sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (--install):
<biloyp>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<biloyp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<biloyp> "
<h3ax> ye i know how to add repos.. ima recheck sources again
<biloyp> ???
<brenner> biloyp: [1]  need to be in the dir where the deb file is located [2]  check the filename (the wiki may be outdated)
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS
* I_Hate_Faggots <---
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS
<brenner> !ops
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
* I_Hate_Faggots <---
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Kyral> huhoh
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS AND HEEBS TOO
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<ThePhur> wtf is this?
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS AND HEEBS TOO
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS AND HEEBS TOO
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS AND HEEBS TOO
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<KIKE_FAGGOT> FUCK YOU FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS
<KakiPukul> i told you// with Sun Java, you better install it manually
<Jesus_Hates_Fags> GOD HAS A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL FOR FAGGOTS AND NIGGERS AND HEEBS TOO
<HammerBlade2020> LOL
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<h3ax> spam bots
<benplaut> !ops
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<h3ax> LOL
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<HammerBlade2020> LOL what a bunch of morons
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<_jason> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<h3ax> lol how weak
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<benplaut> thanks jason
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<ThePhur> well i know what they are, but why be so lame?
<I_Hate_Faggots> FUCK FAGS
<Fags_Must_DIE> I HATE FAGGOTS
<h3ax> icmp those damn kiddies
<HammerBlade2020> lol
<HammerBlade2020> d-lined
<HammerBlade2020> isn't that banned forever?
<jbroome> they hit #debian too
<benplaut> ctrl+l to delete the abomination
<h3ax> yeh
<Kyral> Yah I requested help from #freenode
<HammerBlade2020> nice
<KakiPukul> wtf?
<ThePhur> probly a group of mad win xp users
<HammerBlade2020> haha
<h3ax> lets hope they hit them on to the Golbal list
<h3ax> Global
<HammerBlade2020> indeed
<KakiPukul> We use GNU/Linux made by anyone, black, white, yellow, doesn't matter
<hanasaki> hmm
<KakiPukul> hell I installed chinese version of GNU/Linux, for Linux's sake
<hanasaki> what does this mean for an output on fdisk -l?
<hanasaki> /dev/hdb2              33       14596   116985330    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<hanasaki> what is  f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Kyral> FAT32
<^Odd^> Madpilot: are you there?
<hanasaki> vs.. plian extended
<KakiPukul> it'
<biloyp> I checked the dir I was in to make sure the file was there. biloyp@micron:~$ dir
<biloyp>   "sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb"
<HammerBlade2020> i think i have the sexiest bar ever
<h3ax> ok i cant brag with that one heh i run Ubuntu on a VMware Emulation Atm
<ThePhur> i use to use win xp religiously a while ago (about 1 year)..then after i tried linux (ubuntu as my first distro), ive never even looked back
<KakiPukul> the second partition of the second IDE disk
<DaleStan> What package do I need to apt-get to acquire rename? I tried apt-get install fileutils, but that switched to coreutils instead and then reported that I already have the the newest version of coreutils.
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, same exact thing for me
<KakiPukul> a FAT-Xtended PArtition
<ThePhur> i use windows ONLY for counter-strike (game) and to transfer music onto my mp3 player. but that;s it, otherwise im in ubuntu or slackware
<KakiPukul> starting cylinder 33 and end cylinder 14596
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, you could use ubuntu for both of those
<ThePhur> im sure i could, but im sure configuring would be a bitch
<hanasaki> how is fat extended differnet from plain extended?
<KoMpLoT> Hi everyone!
<h3ax> anybody got some links or something for some Terminal overlays tired of standart Term hehe
<ThePhur> because my mp3 player needs windows media player for transferring media onto the mp3 player
<brenner> biloyp: paste the exact command you used, and the exact error
<ThePhur> and i dont know if i could run windows media player in WINE
<KakiPukul> anyways, Windows or GNU/Linux doesn't really matter as long it serves my purposes
<psycho_oreos> WMP in wine.. ewuk
<brenner> ThePhur: is it a usb connection?
<h3ax> GNU/linux FTW
<psycho_oreos> ever given amaroK a try?
<biloyp> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<ThePhur> true..but i find i have MANY less errors on linux
<KakiPukul> hanasaki, FAT extended means, it a partition with 1 or many logical drives in it...
<ThePhur> and it freezes almost never
<crxyem> so is there a way to add a link to a device on a panel
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<ThePhur> yes, it plugs into USB
<biloyp> dpkg: error processing sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (--install):
<biloyp>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<biloyp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<biloyp>  sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<KakiPukul> and the base partition is FAT
<h3ax> well if the Mobo on mys serv did die my Ubuntu serv would still run
<psycho_oreos> biloyp: where is the file that you have put on it?
<h3ax> hit 8months
<h3ax> and died
<intelikey> lol (Binary Emulator and Library) ^     wine = wine is not an emulator
<hanasaki> thanks
<psycho_oreos> ThePhur: give amaroK a try :p
<lilo> HammerBlade2020: dlines are often used for a quick kill
<KakiPukul> hey, how do you like... nvu?
<lilo> HammerBlade2020: I followed it up with timed klines
<hanasaki> KakiPukul: i ahve tried "large" and "lba" in the bios and it doesnt see the disk as more than 33gig
<brenner> ThePhur: so you don't get a nifty desktop icon as if it were a usb stick?
<Kyral> hey its lilo :D
<ThePhur> will do, thanks psycho_oreos
<biloyp> phsycho it is in my Home directory
<HammerBlade2020> lilo, oh, okay
<hanasaki> its a failrly new mobo and sees all the other 120gig drives fine
<lilo> hey Kyral
<Kyral> Thanks for the help :D
<HammerBlade2020> lilo, well thanks for removing those losers
<psycho_oreos> ThePhur: np
<lilo> HammerBlade2020: I didn't actually see the flood here, but I saw some evidence of their presence and followed them to a channel
<KakiPukul> hanasaki, do you know about the IDE disk switch during Ubuntu/Debian install?
<ThePhur> anyone here use Slackware besides me..even though i know this is an ubuntu server
<HammerBlade2020> yea they were just two or three moron
<KakiPukul> try to use that switch first...
<lilo> HammerBlade2020: I noticed one of those unpleasantly-named clients was on #ubuntu, which we'd consider prima facie to be a troll
<h3ax> lilo guys like that should end up on global ban
<hanasaki> no idea.. what switch?
<psycho_oreos> biloyp: dpkg --install $home/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<lilo> h3ax: that's not technically possible
<HammerBlade2020> lilo, in here of course
<KakiPukul> anyway, what version of the distro are u using?
<biloyp> ok thxs I'lll try that
<lilo> h3ax: the ones who want to harass just find another proxy or trojaned host
<lilo> h3ax: but we follow them as well as we can
<h3ax> sure
<HammerBlade2020> somone check this out and tell me it isn't a work of art http://www.demonlegion.net/private/Hammer/Pics/Linux/bar.png
<KakiPukul> hanasaki, refer to the distro install documentation...
<h3ax> i know but well we can only keep banning them
<hanasaki> KakiPukul:  i tired debian sarge, ubuntu breezy
<hanasaki> both
<KakiPukul> you'll find the switch for IDE disk and it's CHS switch
<KakiPukul> yes...
<KakiPukul> try to check out the switch. it might work :)
<hanasaki> KakiPukul:  wher can i find that doc? pls
<KakiPukul> or Stick to MS Windows, I recommend this :) hehe
<Madpilot> back - looks like I missed some excitment... :P
<ThePhur> HammerBlade2020: indeed, tis a piece of art
<KakiPukul> it's on the CD or debian/ubuntu's website
<hanasaki> KakiPukul: :P you MS dolt hehe
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, thanks, :-)
<ThePhur> nice launcher bar.
<KakiPukul> or google it
<ThePhur> is that yours?
<HammerBlade2020> thank you, i collected those icons from all over
<HammerBlade2020> yes it is.
<ThePhur> is that a GDesklet?
<HammerBlade2020> nope
<xiaoyu> how to open a link in a new tab not a new window in firefox
<HammerBlade2020> it's xfce with a black theme and hand picked icons
<ThePhur> what is it?
<ThePhur> ooohh
<brenner> xfce bar it seems
<KakiPukul> lemme check out the switch fist...
<HammerBlade2020> yea
<ThePhur> XFCE is nice
<Dr_Willis> xiaoyu,  middle click i think.
<HammerBlade2020> XFCE is good but not pretty without hard work
<^Odd^> anyone here good with ati cards?
<hanasaki> doing google now
<IdleOne> !ati
<tim_> during an opera install it says i need xlib6g i am using apt-get to try to get it bur it says its missing or obsolete
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ThePhur> ive used XFCE before..i really like it..but i never tried to trick it out or anything
<KakiPukul> anyways, it's on the doc/install/en dir of your Debian/ubuntu install CD, hanasaki
<xiaoyu> Dr_Willis, i want to open the link just with a click
<ThePhur> its got dozens and dozens of window decos. and themes for that thing
<KakiPukul> checkoput index.html, hanasaki
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, yea i got really tired of gnome and i don't like kde one bit
<biloyp> phsycho_oreos: I did and got this "biloyp: dpkg --install $home/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.de"
<tim_> it says package xlib6g is not available
<xiaoyu> Dr_Willis, some times it will open in a new window
<hanasaki> KakiPukul:  thanks.. bumm why the heck would the bios see the usb and other ide 120 gig dirves fine.. and not just this one?
<ThePhur> KDE has loads of features but i like my gnome
<intelikey> loads
<ThePhur> but above all, Fluxbox is my one of choice
<HammerBlade2020> i just don't like kde, not even sure why
<brenner> tim_: are you following the wiki?
<HammerBlade2020> i tried fluxbox, didn't like it either
<tim_> no
<ThePhur> ah..well i write themes for fluxbox so i like it
<KakiPukul> on IDE, it's based on the CHS settings, USB makes it see the disk as a removable disk, a different methodology
<tim_> how do i find the wiki
<ThePhur> i also write themes for gnome
<ThePhur> or used to anyway
<tim_> im new to this so forgive me
<psycho_oreos> biloyp: you are supposed to type the full name of the file, try typing the first few letters of the file, press tab after typing a few characters. It should fill the rest for you. If you have duplicates it will beep and it will show you how many other files have similar names
<brenner> tim_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<wickedpuppy> !wiki
<ThePhur> but finding good themes for KDE is really hard
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, xfce uses gtk themes :-)
<ThePhur> i find that gnome has less features, but has eye-candy up the yin yang
<KakiPukul> hanasaki, checkout section 5 of the ubuntu's install doc
<hanasaki> KakiPukul:  ah.. got it on usb.. hmm but the other ide 120gig is fine in bios.
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, meaning xfce themes will work with gnome and vice-versa
<ThePhur> yep
<ThePhur> i really do love all three
<ThePhur> fluxbox, gnome, xfce (how much ive used of it)
<hanasaki> KakiPukul: is that avail online?
<KakiPukul> yes, on CD and online
<brenner> ThePhur: what's your current desktop look like?
<ThePhur> im in gnome right now
<hanasaki> hmm looking.. i am trying to find the online..
<HammerBlade2020> yea, take a scrot :-p
<KakiPukul> hanasaki, when you on the install, press those F keys... you'll the all the boot params
<ThePhur> i would take a screen shot brenner, but i have no where to post it
<ilba7r> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<hanasaki> k.. umm but i really would like to get it to show ok in bios first
<hanasaki> that bad?
<XaeroVincent> can I upgrade to FireFox 1.5?
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, you need image hosting you mean?
<brenner> ThePhur: imageshack.us
<ThePhur> yeah..basically
<ThePhur> if i did, id move into Fluxbox and take a screenshot with the theme i recently made in use
<HammerBlade2020> ThePhur, imageshack.us is free
<HammerBlade2020> and good.
<meheren> is gentoo linux much different then ubuntu?
<ThePhur> hey, thanks HammerBlade2020..i'll try it
<intelikey> hanasaki unless you intend to use it for the boot disk bios means nothing to linux
<KakiPukul> way different... meheren
<Dr_Willis> meheren,  yes. :P
<meheren> kakipukul, in what ways?
<crxyem> so any help with panels ??
<psycho_oreos> paste.ubuntu-nl.org can also allow you to host images under reasonable measures
<hanasaki> hmm gotcha. thanks.. just seems like something must be "Wrong": if the other drives show up ok
<XaeroVincent> u compile everything :)
<meheren> dr_willis, would you say it's better?
<hanasaki> no?
<XaeroVincent> *everything*!!
<brenner> crxyem: what's the prob?
<Dr_Willis> meheren,  depends on the task
<biloyp> physho_oreo: Tab worked for some files but not for the "sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb "
<meheren> xaerovincent, sooo you don't have many packages that are precompiled and redy to un...?
<KakiPukul> the installer system, file system structure... etc... the only similarity is they are Linux based OSes?
<ThePhur> hey ill brb..im gonna move into fluxbox and take a screenshot, and post it on imageshack
<ThePhur> brb
<crxyem> I'd like to be aable to ad a like to a device ,like /dev/sda0 on a panel , can it be done ?
<meheren> dr_willis, like just doing the normal everday stuff checking e-mail playing games browsin web...
<HammerBlade2020> does anyone know if xmms2 is stable yet?
<Dr_Willis> meheren,  the gentoo home page has loads of info and a faq. :P
<XaeroVincent> meheren... u have to build the OS from sources... can take several days on a hot new machine!
<psycho_oreos> biloyp: and you are in the correct directory for tha file?
<Dr_Willis> meheren,  you wont gain much from Gentoo then.
<XaeroVincent> portage... might be cool... but I'd just use BSD instead
<XaeroVincent> with ports
<meheren> dr_willis,xearo vincent, ok...
<KakiPukul> it's up to your suit...
<KakiPukul> ubuntu/deb based or gentoo
<brenner> crxyem: only thing i can think of is a launcher that runs nautilus and opens up to the device
<Madpilot> hmm... what does "cannot connect to X server" mean when I'm trying to launch a program?
<meheren> sounds like il be staying with ubuntu untill the debian site is back up...
<meheren> does anyone no what's up with the debian resporsity site being down?
<XaeroVincent> with a little work you can get ubuntu to do what u want
<meheren> yeh i no
<intelikey> or slack gz based   or rpm based   or....
<crxyem> I'll look into trying that, doesn't seem to be any other way to do it
<biloyp> physho_oreo: yes..I did a "ls" and it listed the files. "sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb " showed up in red. I am using the Terminal program to do this
<meheren> my goal is to have it do what i want without the little work... lol
<KakiPukul> checkut the size of that file, biloyp
<interspec> Evening all
<biloyp> hhow
<KakiPukul> meheren, use slackware-based GNU/linux then
<XaeroVincent> meheren... i dont see how thats really possible with Linux
<Madpilot> biloyp: ls -l
<XaeroVincent> or BSD
<KakiPukul> by doing ls?
<Madpilot> biloyp_: even better, "ls -lh" (that's a lowercase L)
<blanky> hey guys, please dont tell me to ask in #kubuntu, but if I want to use kde and gnome, would it be better to instal ubuntu then kde or kubuntu then gnome
<KakiPukul> why you want to make things harder to use, at least for yourself?
<biloyp> -rw-r--r--  1 biloyp biloyp 30755102 2006-02-25 23:11 sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<biloyp> 30 megs
<bubba> i need help with my wireless... ndiswrapper loads bcmwl5 driver, says hardware present, but i dont have a wlan0.
<Madpilot> blanky: either way, AFAIK
<schmity> heey
<psycho_oreos> blanky: whichever way suits for you, but I was told that many installs ubuntu first then gets kubuntu-desktop afterwards. Inherently I followed the same way
<brenner> blanky: if only for the reason that i've heard a few people have problems w/ kubuntu, i'd go with the ubuntu route
<interspec> can anyone advise with problems getting totem to run in ubuntu
<meheren> i guess what i mean is sorta like have a bunch of setings that can easily be changed to make things different without having to do much to anything else but those settings...
<psycho_oreos> interspec: I presume you need something like gstreamer
<meheren> ?so i should check out free bsd then huh
<pianoboy3333> how do I get rid of xfce and everything it installed? (dapper)
<rob> !automatrix
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rob
<KakiPukul> blanky, the order does not matter, the thing is you must install kde to get kde :)
<rob> bah
<Madpilot> !automatix
<interspec> gstreamer ill give it a go
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<blanky> brenner, could you pleeaassee rephrase that, please
<Madpilot> rob: not "matrix" but "matix"
<rob> thanks Madpilot :)
<Madpilot> np
<IdleOne> blanky:  ubuntu then kde
<brenner> blanky: some people had problems w/ kubuntu installs.  i've never had a problem w/ ubuntu installs that we'rent my fault.  therefore i'd go with ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> How do I get rid of xfce?
<meheren> what version of bsd would you (general you here...) consider the best for everyday things...?
<blanky> brenner, ah okay thanks sir
<meheren> (netBSD freeBSD BSD...)
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333:  sudo aptitude -purge xfce4
<biloyp_> yep 30M
<corvax> apt-get --purge removexfce
<blanky> anyone who uses kde, (Please dont tell me to ask #kubuntu, im asking you guys), have you guys had any problems with it? Sorry I'm writing an article
<brenner> blanky: but that's just my opinion
* brenner hides from the kubuntu users
<blanky> thanks brenner
<blanky> lol
<meheren> nope
<thewayofzen> using firefox 1.5.1 on ubuntu dapper.   when i click on a torrent file it opens automatically in gnome torrent but i want to associate the file with AZUREUS..   ive gone to  EDIT > PREFERENCES > DOWNLOADS > VIEW AND EDIT ACTIONS   and there is no file type for .torrent but also no way to CREATE one.. help?
<meheren> i use kde and i love it :)
<blanky> thanks meheren
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: No tengo aptitude
<jjross> thats funny , i used automatix with breezy and i thought is great, cant wait till he can do it for dapper
<psycho_oreos> blanky: so far not really, but in some ways I've kinda slowly turned into using gnome on my box. After using KDE a while :) I have found familiar grounds
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333:  usas sudo apt-get remove xfce4
<meheren> very costomizable but it can be a little slow at times... with all the cool stuff it has...
<blanky> psycho_oreos, thanks
<psycho_oreos> blanky: np
<IdleOne> pianoboy3333:  si quieres te lo dogi in francais tan bien :P
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: it says it's not installed
<Madpilot> Need a hand with this - I ran "brian@warbard:~/opera-9.0-beta$ ./opera" and instead of launching Opera I got "opera: cannot connect to X server" - wha???
<IdleOne> then it isnt
<intelikey> blanky you know i'm a cli guy,  but i have used ubunut/kde without error. (hoary)    "note; that it was not installed long. 2 days"
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne:?
<blanky> IdleOne eso es espanol jaja
<blanky> intelikey, lol okay thanks
<IdleOne> blanky:  yo se . mais je peut lui dire en francais aussi :P
<psycho_oreos> Madpilot: try running it on terminal, if not, try running it from a command line that is a gnome desktop applet. Maybe it might help
<jjross> thewayofzen; try right clicking on the file and see if it gives you "open with"
<blanky> bon, je parle un peu du francais aussi :)
<KakiPukul> wait a sec, can pastebin accept image?
<blanky> mais ne pas tres bien
<brenner> psycho_oreos: he *is* running it in term
<Madpilot> psycho_oreos: that was from terminal - and it worked yesterday (everyone says that, don't they?)
<KakiPukul> My firefox has wmv plugin, i just want to show it
<IdleOne> blanky:  you did pretty good in french also
<blanky> je suelement le parle bon parce que je parle espanol aussi, comme(ent?) tu
<thewayofzen> jjross,  i cant even download the .torrents they auto open to the gnome torrent.. i cant even save them to desktop as a .torrent.. and right click save as just gives me a .html file
<psycho_oreos> KakiPukul: paste.ubuntu-nl.org can :)
<biloyp> yes I aam running it in term
<blanky> *seulement, lol thanks Idleone
<psycho_oreos> brenner: hmm
<IdleOne> blanky comme toi = like you
<brenner> Madpilot: heh.  *you* have a problem for once
<biloyp> do I have to do a chmod to it?
<blanky> oo oui, :D
<psycho_oreos> Madpilot: what about the command line applet on gnome, can you start it from there?
<blanky> how do you say learning
<Madpilot> brenner: happens to everyone :P
<blanky> 'I'm learning'
<KakiPukul> thanks... psycho_oreos
<Madpilot> psycho_oreos: let me try, but I doubt it - commands are going to be the same
<IdleOne> learning in french is a verb so to learn is apprendre
<psycho_oreos> KakiPukul: np
<jjross> thewayofzen: are your downloads  set to be saved to desktop?
<psycho_oreos> Madpilot: I know, but just give it a try..
<thewayofzen> jjross,  yes the downloads of ANYTHING else save to desktop.  but a torrent file doesnt even save as a torrent it just auto opens in gnome torrent on clicking
<brenner> Madpilot: if it's beta.  my only guess is it's buggy.
<kerneld> Does the gnome network-manager support interface aliases?
<IdleOne> I'm learning is = J'apprend note the j' replaces je when followed by a vowel
<kerneld> eg: eth0:1
<Madpilot> brenner: yeah, but it really was running yesterday, with the same commands :P
<thewayofzen> jjross,  its like click > gnome torrent    where before it was  Click >  azureus  BUT with an option for other application under neath and i had to ok
<intelikey> Madpilot lock file ?
<Madpilot> intelikey: shouldn't be
<IdleOne> stick to topic ()
<jjross> thewayoszen: i dont have any more to offer, but keep looking there has to be a way to change that
<washo_pelao> wahahahaha!!
<washo_pelao> ubuntlosers!!
<washo_pelao> use the original, use debian
<washo_pelao> B)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<blanky> lol IdleOne I know that :P thanks
<brenner> IdleOne: didn't Seveas trademark that? :)
<Madpilot> darn, he left before I could kick him... :P
<psycho_oreos> Madpilot: if it still doesn't work, I presume your Xorg server maybe running on some other window.. like :0.1 instead of :0.0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> he trademarked  without the ( )
<brenner> Madpilot: maybe he's in #debian. :)
<Quinn> Quinn
<IdleOne> I did with
<blanky> LOL madpilot
<thewayofzen> jjross,   i tried to do it in the download associations on firefox but there isnt a torrent extension set there.  it wouldnt be bad if there was a way to CREATE one but there isnt
<Madpilot> psycho_oreos: I'll keep playing with it - it is the beta that I'm just testing, so if it's not running it's not a big deal
<thewayofzen> i posted on the forums and the only reply was one i already tried before posting
<psycho_oreos> Madpilot: ahh ok
<biloyp> do I have to do a chmod ?
<Madpilot> psycho_oreos: bleh - I started a new gnome-terminal window, ran the same commands, and it launched - that almost smells like a gnome-term bug I should explore a bit
<jjross> thewayofzen: yea I agree, i havent done much with the torrents in dapper so i dont know what works and what does not
<thewayofzen> jjross, thanks for trying mate. appreciate your time all the same :)
<thewayofzen> ill wait patiently hoping someone else might know
<psycho_oreos> Madpilot: heh odd, but glad you found it :)
<intelikey> doesn't sound like it's found yet....
<HammerBlade2020> http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/xfce-bar.png
<KakiPukul> the little (tsu)
<jjross> thewayofzen: your welcome ,wish i could have offered more
<KakiPukul> wtf, heh
<IdleOne> HammerBlade2020:  that is a nice bar
<HammerBlade2020> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> made me wanna order a drink from it lol
<HammerBlade2020> haha
<HammerBlade2020> i got most of these icons from deviantart
<HammerBlade2020> it serves martini's :-P
<IdleOne> the firefox one s nice
<HammerBlade2020> yea it is.
<HammerBlade2020> i really like the gmail-notify one
<HammerBlade2020> the k3b is cool also since it's 3d
<HammerBlade2020> eh what am i saying i love them all :-P
<damian_> m drives are setup as follows my / filesystem is hdb1 its set as primay slave i have a second drive in secondsry slave what block device should it be? im having trouble mounting it
<biloyp> anyone have any suggestions on why I am geting these errors when trying to install sun java?
<elkbuntu> hmm, what disklabeltype should a hdd have for linux... this one i'm trying to partition is labelled as 'sun' but i cant make ext3 or swap partitions on it, but i can make unformatted partitions...
<crimsun> damian_: the device is /dev/hdd
<IdleOne> well Im off
<KakiPukul> dude
<IdleOne> good night/day all
<damian_> thanks couldnt find it
<crimsun> damian_: you can use fdisk -l /dev/hdd to find the partition #
<damian_> thanks
<KakiPukul> I really suggest that install it manually, extract, copy and link
<intelikey> damian_  the nomanclature is  primary master=a slave=b secondary master=c slave=d    scsi & usb use  sd[A-z] 
<KakiPukul> or use the jdk/jre from ubuntu multiverse repos
<brenner> biloyp: the deb file is in your home dir right?
<damian_> oh of course i was thinking slave was hdab
<intelikey> or scd?
<biloyp> brenner: Yep
<damian_> hda2 rather
<intelikey> numbers are partitions numbers
<damian_> a is the drive not the ide channel
<brenner> you've got a terminal and you're in your home dir and doing an ls shows the filename?
<damian_> and 2 is the partition
<damian_> got it now
<intelikey> damian_ i.e. mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/blah
<biloyp> brenner: Yep
<learner_learner> are the sources broken? when I'm doing apt-get update for many repositories it's showing 404 Not Found
<brenner> biloyp: type: sudo dpkg -i
<damian_> /dev/hdd1   *           1        1048     8418028+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<damian_> :)
<brenner> biloyp: but don't oress enter
<brenner> s/oress/press
<biloyp> ok
<intelikey> damian_ if you want world writable on that  use  umask=0
<brenner> biloyp: now press <space> s
<biloyp>  ok
<brenner> biloyp: so you should have 'sudo dpkg -i s' now
<brenner> biloyp: now press tab
<brenner> twice if needed to try and auto-complete the filename
<intelikey> damian_ i.e. mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/blah -o umask=0 -t vfat
<biloyp> it filled it in
<brenner> biloyp: now press enter
<biloyp> brenner: that was it. I must of haaaad an extra space after the name
<brenner> biloyp: finally! :
<KakiPukul> tab completion 101 :)
<brenner> :D
<biloyp> Thansk a bunch
<intelikey> damian_ also of note.   unless you have a line in /etc/fstab describing the mount with "user"    only root can mount.   so  sudo that
<brenner> he's spent like 2 hrs on 3 commands
<brenner> poor guy
<KakiPukul> extra space will not inherit any problem
<damian_> yeah i am
<biloyp> I don't give up
<damian_> errors otherwise
<damian_> thanks
<intelikey> np
<KakiPukul> we should teach TAB Completion 101 :)
<biloyp> not sure what happen or why but that worked
<damian_> got an old windows drive getting some programs running
<brenner> KakiPukul: we google and search the forums/wiki for people... might as well add another thing to do :P
<[HM] wolf202> how can i install the latest alsa drivers?
<intelikey> damian_ you can have init mount it at boot time by adding it to /etc/fstab   or you can put it in fstab with the noauto switch   man fstab         also for future referance   fdisk -l   works wonders finding partitions   :)
<Madpilot> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, and for filename completion on the Linux command line.
<Madpilot> KakiPukul: ^^^
<[HM] wolf202> how can i install the latest alsa drivers?
<HammerBlade2020> mount also works great for finding whats mounted :-D
<brenner> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<ja> in GNOME when I put a DVD in the drive it automagicly starts playing it in totem, how do I get KDE to do that?
<damian_> [HM] wolf202 apt-cache find alsa
<intelikey> HammerBlade2020 no better than cat /etc/mtab     ;p
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey, :-D
<Verithrax> ck
<HammerBlade2020> i hate how skype's notification-area is always colored wrong
<intelikey> find ?   or search ?
<brenner> ja: question for #kubuntu or #kde i say
<Verithrax> I'm considering switching to Ubuntu... Which Kernel does the last release use?
<brenner> well do you want a stable release or the latest latest
<ja> brenner: I asked in kubuntu and they just ignored me
<Verithrax> I'm donwloading 5.10 right now.
<intelikey> <damian_> [HM] wolf202 apt-cache find alsa <---  s/find/search
<MeeKs> anyone know how i can get my ubuntu to look like this?   http://www.ubuntux.org/mana-screen
<brenner> Verithrax: 2.6.12  i think dapper ships with 16, but i'm not sure
<brenner> Verithrax: (dapper will be released in april)
<Verithrax> It's not a problem, I just need a 2.6 kernel to get my motherboard's agpgart to work.
<brenner> Verithrax: then you should be se with 5.10
* Verithrax nods.
<jb1_> brenner: I'm dist-upgrading right now to dapper. Latest kernel is 2.6.16-16
<Verithrax> How good is Ubuntu's automatic X config?
<brenner> jb1_: thanks
<HammerBlade2020> Verithrax, depends
<HammerBlade2020> Verithrax, for onboard it's perfect
<Madpilot> Verithrax: for most people it works fine, some have trouble...
<Verithrax> For a i368 with an offboard AGP Radeon?
<Verithrax> Shouldn't be a problem, then, since DRI supports it.
<HammerBlade2020> not hard at all.
<HammerBlade2020> just need the ati driver
<intelikey> it seems to get you some sort of a gui in "most" cases.  but hardly ever optimum
<Verithrax> Yes, I like having DRM, if only for glmatrix.
<brenner> intelikey: ipossible stupid question: why is that such a common problem?
<intelikey> brenner yep....
<HammerBlade2020> well it's off to sand land
<HammerBlade2020> good night
<intelikey> you
<brenner> intelikey: ?
<Verithrax> I wonder if I can get it to work with the DRI r200 driver.
<Verithrax> Probably, since it works under Slackware that way, more or less. I can't use the ATI drivers.
<intelikey> brenner yep.... your first word answered it as well as i can.   "ipossible"
<Verithrax> My mb agp is supported only by 2.6, ATI supports only 2.4.
<brenner> intelikey: er, that was a typo. sorry.
<intelikey> hybird kernel Verithrax ?
<eli> Hello everyone, has anyone ever had a their xorg.conf file state they they are using an ATI *and* fglrx driver at the same time?
<intelikey> well i infered the M brenner :)
<Verithrax> fglrx is the ATI driver.
<Verithrax> A hybrid kernel? How do I compile that? And how unstable is it?
<eli> i know, but i just wanted to make sure that this normal. i have had fglrx and ati drivers installed before but i never saw them both in the xorg.conf at the same time
<brenner> intelikey: ah.  so basically it's friggin' hard to get everyone's card to work out of the box?
<brenner> eli: as in two Driver lines?
<damian_> intelikey <damian_> [HM] wolf202 apt-cache find alsa <---  s/find/search
<intelikey> brenner prezactly.
<damian_> ?
<brenner> intelikey: ok. point taken. :)
<Verithrax> fglrx is the proprietary ATI driver. ATI is the DRI wrapper ATI driver, which is actually the Radeon and R128 drivers.
<intelikey> damian_ :)
<brenner> damian_: replace find with search
<eli> brenner : i have Section "Device" twice in the xorg.conf file and one states that an ATI driver is being used while the other states an flgrx driver is being used
<eli> Verithrax : so is this normal then?
<Verithrax> You can define more than one device in your xorg.conf.
<damian_> whats the difference
<Verithrax> Only one is getting used, though, unless you have more than one screen.
<intelikey> `echo apt-cache find alsa | sed  s/find/search `       even   lol
<eli> only one screen
<brenner> damian_: one works, one doesn't :)
<eli> so the first "Device" is being used then
<Verithrax> Then go down to the screen config... It should tell you which is being used.
<damian_> both work for me and od the exact same thing
<Verithrax> You can switch between them, off course. Useful for testing/benchmarking. :)
<crimsun> damian_: what's the issue?
<brenner> damian_: you're lucky then:
<brenner> justin@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache find gqview
<brenner> E: Invalid operation find
<pianoboy3333> how do I get rid of xfce?
<intelikey> crimsun this       <damian_> intelikey <damian_> [HM] wolf202 apt-cache find alsa <---  s/find/search
<crimsun> oh, (s)he's gone
<esac_> pianoboy3333: sudo apt-get remove xfce ?
<pianoboy3333> esac_: nope.... doesn't work....
<eli> Verithrax : the ati driver is being used. you're right. thanks for the help
<Verithrax> No worries.
<esac_> pianoboy3333: sudo apt-get remove xfce4 ?
<Verithrax> You can just change the Device line in the Screen section to use the other device, if you want to try the other driver.
<eli> Verithrax : have you tried using compiz?
<pianoboy3333> esac_: nope... says it's removed
<Verithrax> What's that?
<eli> i will stick with the ATI driver for now, it is a newer version
<marcel__> is there a docklet application that can act as a menu, eg. Gnome menu
<eli> http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/ <----- compiz
<eli> and its in the repos for dapper
<abhiubuntu> ssh:connect to host xxxxx  port 22:connection refused.Any help?
<Madpilot> marcel__: you could try the Drawer applet for Gnome
<crimsun> abhiubuntu: are you trying to connect to a Ubuntu machine?
<marcel__> Madpilot, no, this is for openbox and docker
<Verithrax> I'm already downloading Breezy.
<pianoboy3333> AHH!
<lampshade> what is the best way to mount a remote filesystem?  Linux to linux?  Normally in windows I would use something like sharing and workgroups, but I'm sure linux has something better, what shoudl I be looking for?
<abhiubuntu> crimsun:yes
* pianoboy3333 doesn't like xfce
<crimsun> abhiubuntu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<esac_> breezy ? man thats old
<Madpilot> marcel__: ah, thought you were talking about Gnome
<pianoboy3333> yea
<pianoboy3333> breezy is sooo out
<esac_> pianoboy3333: did you try using synaptic to remove it ?
<Madpilot> lampshade: SSH/sftp is easy to set up - there are other ways, though
<legind> hello.  I want pgp files to be opened automatically by nautilus with opening a new terminal issuing the command "pgp filename"... how do i do that
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: what are you trying to do?
<pianoboy3333> esac_ but there are so many packages and I don't know which ones i need to keep
<intelikey> so old.....   yep almost 5 months old
<Verithrax> I don't use unstable releases - Software blows up in my face often enough.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: remove xfce and all that came with it
<eli> Verithrax : well then you won't want to try compiz yet
<Verithrax> When it's released I'll update.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: sudo aptitude purge libxfce\* libexo\*
<Verithrax> Ah, I heard about compiz.
<eli> i have seen it in action
<eli> amazing
<Verithrax> I really don't care all that much for eye candy.
<intelikey> Verithrax i know what you mean, i don't even use stable until they quit supporting it.....
<pianoboy3333> crimsun.... kk
<eli> i do, trying to find a way to convert my department away from windows to linux
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: which may not be precise. What you probably want is: sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l libxfce\* libexo\* |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $2 }')
<eli> this may get the unexperienced users to try it out
<Verithrax> Seriously, window true transparency is very cute and all but try reading a transparent screen on top of another text-filled transparent screen.
<Mantice> How to I make ubuntu detect the ATi drivers because ive spent all day trying to fix them
<Mantice> My screen saver lags
<elkbuntu> nod Verithrax
<eli> its not the windows transparency, its the way you can sort you windows that i like
<eli> very similar to osx
<Verithrax> Sort them how?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: Isn't there something that doesn't ask me questions?
<Mantice> my computer runs cooler in linux for some reason lol
<eli> lets say you have 5 windows open
<Mantice> and the fan lower rpm
<intelikey> kewl one liner crimsun :)
<lampshade> Madpilot, I need to mount it though, I'm looking at mounting ssh drives right now using sshfs or something like that, was just wondering if there was a better thing I've simply not heard of yet.  Basically music will be kept on one box and then mounted over to my laptop when I want to listen from my laptop somehwere
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: it will always ask you to confirm a set of removals
<JWMalaya> arrange windows...
<eli> then you can press a short-cut key and the 5 windows will minimize to show all of them on the screen
<JWMalaya> tile vertically horizontally
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: but it still wants to keep mouse pad and stuff... can't I just remove everything that came with xubuntu-desktop?
<eli> which i handy in my case for work
<Verithrax> Mantice: You'll probably have to manually edit Xorg.conf. http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ Helps.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: if you used aptitude to install xubuntu-desktop, yes
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I used apt-get to install it
<Mantice> Could you tell me what to edit if I send you the file?
<Verithrax> Eli, you can do that on FVWM2.
<Madpilot> lampshade: in Nautilus you can mount sftp stuff quite easily (or FTP or whatever)
<Mantice> Im kinda a n00b
<legind> heya, can someone help me with something? I want nautilus to open .pgp files with the pgp shell command... since there's no front end for it
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then you'll have to do some of the leg work
<Verithrax> Or in fact any half-arsedly configurable WM.
<Mantice> and ive had xserver crash alot today
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so what command?
<eli> Verithrax : really? hmm im gonna check that out
<Mantice> and ive fixed nothing
<JWMalaya> everyone wa noob once :)
<Verithrax> Mantice: Don't have time for that, and I'm not really a guru. Sorry.
<eli> gnome, kde, and e17 dont do that
<eli> i will see what i can do with that
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: you can iterate through the dependency list of xfce4 and remove them
<Verithrax> FVWM does *everything*
<brenner> Mantice: how'd you install?
<Mantice> Please dont tell me about the ATi wiki ive been to it and it dont work for me :(
<eli> JWMalaya : i was born a unnoobed ;P
<Mantice> I use both ways
<Mantice> My X server crashes when I chose that plugin it tells me to
<esac_> what channel do i go to to discuss bugs with dapper flight4 ?
<Verithrax> But it doesn't play nice with desktop environments.
<Mantice> and when I restart I have to reconfiger xserver
<brenner> Mantice: is that you quinn?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: using? synaptic? just search for xfce4 and completely remove everything with the ubuntu logo that is installed?
<Mantice> Yeah
<Verithrax> And it takes some configuring to make it look different from CDE.
<crimsun> esac_: this one. Be sure to file bugs using Malone, too.
<JWMalaya> wtf :)
<brenner> Mantice: ah
<eli> well, then i will have to use compiz, i need gnome for two apps
<Mantice> I think I have to put the ATi file in the root dir
<Mantice> even though the wiki dont say so
<Verithrax> You can run gnome apps without gnome. It's one of the good things about that make it marginally better than KDE in some situations.
<esac_> crimsun: ok .. ill randomly have some keys on my keyboard stop working, most notably the home key .. if i go switch keyboards to 105, then back to 104 key, it works again for a while, then eventually stops again
<brenner> Mantice: what about seveas' deb?
<Mantice> because it made all the files in my home directory in sted of root
<Mantice> sorry im n00b i cant understand servas' deb?
<Mantice> I managed to install ubuntu yestoday
<brenner> Mantice: a third method is described on the wiki: seveas' repos method
<eli> hmm, ok you got my interests in fvwm2 now
<eli> thanks for the tip
<Verithrax> fvwm.org
<brenner> Mantice: remove all the fglrx packages you may have installed and try that
<Mantice> is that Synampic package manager
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: how thorough a removal do you want?
<Verithrax> Painfully configurable. It takes a while to configure it to be what you want it to be.
<Verithrax> Better than any other WM if you're willing to take the time to configure it.
<Mantice> Is there some ATi driver package I can install and Ubuntu will dectect?
<Mantice> I installed fglrx through a termal thingy so I have no idea on how to remove
<brenner> Mantice: sudo apt-get remove fglrx*
<crimsun> esac_: have you filed a bug report using Malone for that issue?
<brenner> Mantice: the wiki goes about uninstalling the driver
<Mantice> ok
<randabis> jeez the touchpad is sensitive haha
<brenner> Mantice: you also need to remove xorg-driver-fglrx if you did the repos method
<esac_> crimsun: malone ?
<Mantice> I dont know what repos method is but sure
<esac_> crimsun: similar to launchpad ?
<Mantice> I guess its some command thingy i did
<crimsun> esac_: (I mean launchpad)
<crimsun> esac_: Malone is the bugtracker portion of Launchpad specifically
<esac_> ah ok
<randabis> jeez, is there a way to turn off the single click function of the synaptics touchpad? it is way too sensitive
<Verithrax> Is there somewhere I can look at a list of software that ships with an Ubuntu version?
<xiaoyu> i install the nv driver and then get a fatal error "no screens found"
<crimsun> Verithrax: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Mantice> remove xorg-driver-fglrx dident do any thing cos it ant there
<esac_> randabis: you should feel lucky your tap works, mine doesnt
<biovore> xiaoyu: this on a laptop?
<Mantice> Ok thats good
<Mantice> All gone
<brenner> randabis: you need to create a touchpad section in xorg.conf  read /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz for more info
<xiaoyu> biovore: no
<randabis> ok thanks brenner
<biovore> xiaoyu: it ussualy happens because to monitor mode lines won't allow for any select resoultions
<biovore> biovore: check you xorg.conf file for horizsync and vertical refresh values
<xiaoyu> biovore: what shall i do
<biovore> xiaoyu: you stuck on a console atm?
<Mantice> brenner tell me when ur back
<lampshade> !tell lampshade about mp3
<xiaoyu> biovore: what does stuck mean
<brenner> Mantice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  press ctrl+f and find "Kaarsemaker"
<brenner> Mantice: that's a third method of installing
<xiaoyu> biovore: sorry my english is poor
<biovore> xiaoyu: your at a text only terminal with xorg not starting?
<Mantice> Yes , Sir
<intelikey> biovore obviously a break down in communication......
<xiaoyu> biovore: yes,i can not startx
<brenner> Mantice: you can try that.
<biovore> xiaoyu: you will need to edit /etc/xorg.conf
<Mantice> Save the best to last :P
<xiaoyu> biovore: to change what
<Mantice> Btw im a 64 bit if that helps
<brenner> Mantice: if *that* doesn't work.  make a forum topic.  it's all i can suggest besides coming back periodaically and trying to find some ati gurus in here
<biovore> xiaoyu: in the file. there is a section that defines the horizontal sync and vertical refresh values for your monitor
<spikebike> ati and linux isn't a good mix 8-(
<brenner> Mantice: ah.  if you have a 64bit install ...i'm not sure that method would work then
<brenner> it says it's for 32bit installs
<biovore> xiaoyu: some monitors are trouble some
<xiaoyu> biovore: i can not find that
<Mantice> yeah :(
<Mantice> Its all good it will work right :)
<biovore> xiaoyu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf :-)
<xiaoyu> biovore: the section
<Mantice> I can try it
<Mantice> Wiki might be old now :)
<brenner> Mantice: is that a question?  if so, my answer is "i dunno".
<intelikey> xiaoyu may i sujest you try running    "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "    read all the questions and answer them correctly.   then try   'startx '   to see if you have fixed it.
<biovore> xiaoyu: section "Monitor"
<xiaoyu> ok
<biovore> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might work
<brenner> Mantice: anyway, good luck! i'm off
<JWMalaya> or worse, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' > xiaoyu
<Mantice> Thats the command I use when my Xserver crashes
<Mantice> Ok
<xiaoyu> i have xorg.conf_backup
<Mantice> See ya thanks for ur help
<Mantice> If I send some one my xserver config could some one make it work for a radion 9600 xt pro?
<danielch> hi, all
<Mantice> hi
<intelikey> danielch
<Mantice> Looking for ATi Guru
<danielch> How are doing today, intelikey?
<intelikey> well,  and you ?
<danielch> good, I am working on Ubuntu
<Mantice> are you a project develpor or somthing
<danielch> and have some problems
<Mantice> brb dinner
<danielch> no, I am a Linux-lover
<danielch> "Add Applications" in GNOME doesn't work, why?
<CaptainMorgan> linux loves you
<danielch> yep
<danielch> Who can find libforms-java?
<Madpilot> danielch: "doesn't work"?
<randabis> leave it to linux to make adjusting simple touchpad settings a chore
<danielch> when gnome-app-install run, it hangups
<intelikey> ]  Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libforms-java' returned no results.    danielch
<ThePhur> what's up?
<danielch> yes, but freemind require it.
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> intelikey: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !JRE
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> danielch: check the Freemind site - they've got some mention of Ubuntu installations there
<redblade> Hi
<danielch> I have installed jre1.4
<JWMalaya> there is no libforms-java
<redblade> I'm trying to mount a cd
<JWMalaya> well at least in ubuntu ports
<redblade> with this command
<redblade> # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt -t iso9660
<intelikey> redblade sudo that
<redblade> it deosn't sem to be working
<redblade> oh sorry it was sudo'd
<xiaoyu> that does not work ether
<intelikey> also if the symlink /dev/cdrom isn't there it won't work.
<bjv> if i moved my hdb to my second IDE channel and set up my root partition in a RAID 0, i probably wouldnt notice any change in the way the system runs, would i?
<redblade> symlink?
<intelikey> yep.
<intelikey> ls /dev/cd*
<bjv> the only thing i though of was possibly: Apt-get installing has some room for improvement
<AnaCapuano> canal #italia
<xiaoyu> quit
<danielch> How can I add Evince to the GNOME menu?
<intelikey> redblade what id the device address for your cdrom ?
<intelikey> any form you know is fine.
<danielch> I find there is "evince.desktop" in /usr/share/applications
<redblade> intelikey, sorry what do you mean?
<intelikey> is it an ide  scsi  usb ???
<randabis> god this is so annoying
<lixfree> I'm looking for a good guide to configure a samba pdc....any suggestion?
<JWMalaya> for Gui Lovers goto System -> Administration - > Disk
<intelikey> redblade like  second ide master   maybe ?
<JWMalaya> to check out all your connected devices
<redblade> intelikey, I'm kinda new to linux
<JWMalaya> btw it will prompt for password, just enter your password :)
<redblade> where should I look?
<esac_> how can i permanently change the permissions for /dev/hda4 (not the mount permissons, the actual device permissions) ?
<intelikey> that question is not linux specific redblade
<redblade> oh
<JWMalaya> System -> Administration - > Disk, redblade
<redblade> well I'm still not sure
<redblade> okay
<JWMalaya> esac_, the same as you do chmod :), it's a file anyways
<esac_> JWMalaya: not so, when you reboot your system, all of the nodes under /dev get regenerated, and the permissions get reset
<reod> hi all!
<JWMalaya> well...
<esac_> JWMalaya: ive already tried chmod a+rwx /dev/hda4  .. and it works, but then i reboot and bam, its gone
<JWMalaya> sure... but at least you can set time when you're on?
<reod> Does anybody know why everytime I start firefox it opens an unwanted web page?
<redblade> intelikey, I think I may have found a way to sort out the problem but I'll be back if it doesn't work
<JWMalaya> describe "unwanted"? maybe, it's your start page? reod ?
<intelikey> redblade  do   sudo mount /dev/`dmesg | grep -ie'cd' | cut -d' ' -f1` /mnt
<reod> no
<power1> Hey all, I want to mount smb shares, does any1 know where ubuntu mounts a share when I click " connect to this server in gnome" ?
<bjv> how can i check if my hard drives are ATA100 or ATA133?
<intelikey> hehhe that should find it "auto"
<bjv> is there a gnome-menu for this somewhere?
<reod> i have a blank page...
<power1> bjv "hdparm -Tt /dev/hda"
<JWMalaya> http://www.xinehq.de/index.php/releases >> checkout mozilla/firefox plugin (if you want to play WMV)
<intelikey>  sudo mount /dev/`dmesg | grep 'CD' | cut -d' ' -f1` /mnt
<randabis> i'm about to delete this friggin' ubuntu partition right now this touchpad is making me go insane
<JWMalaya> then?
<bjv> power1: 260.48 MB/sec   'timing cached reads'
<bjv> power1: thanks, i was wading through hdparm -I    .. but what do these outputs mean?
<reod> JWMalaya, i always have it configured (and still) to start with a blank page
<intelikey> bjv lshw
<Madpilot> randabis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<slew> my video files had a frame from the video as the icon in nautilus. i did a fresh, clean install and now the icon is just the default. how do i get that back?
<Madpilot> randabis: not sure if it'll help, but have a look
<cafuego> !info kplato dapper
<randabis> Madpilot: if it can help me adjust the settings of the dang thing then maybe, but I think it's a bit ridiculous there is no graphical tool to adjust the settings
<randabis> the tap function is waaaaaaaaay too sensitive
<randabis> i'd rather it be off entirely
<cafuego> hit it with a hammer
<slew> drop it from somewhere high.
<randabis> believe me, I would if I had a real mouse
<reod> JWMalaya, btw... i'm using Ubuntu 5.10...
<JWMalaya> what did you mean by "unwanted page"?
<JWMalaya> and what's the problem anyways?
<wortex> HELLO ALL
<reod> starts with a web page i didn't ever enter
<reod> and of course i don't want to....
<JWMalaya> ok... try to clear the cache... maybe there are some bad cookies....
<Mantice> Can some one help me
<Mantice> Im install some ATi drivers
<reod> done.... and still the same
<JWMalaya> restart the browser perhaps?
<Mantice> and Im picking the linux i wana set it up for (ubuntu)
<reod> i even deleted the profile...
<Mantice> and the list is to big :(
<Mantice> I cant pick it
<randabis> all I want is the dang thing to stop assuming I'm trying to click/click and drag every time I remove my finger
<JWMalaya> what page, what's the url?
<Mantice> I cant scroll down
<reod> every time a shutdown and restart... the same
<JWMalaya> was it? ubuntu's page?
<reod> www.udg.mx
<reod> dunno how can i get this...
<wortex> I HAVE A PROBLEM!!! I have installed glx nvidia legacy but opengl don't work
<power1> bjv whats your buffered cache reads?
<slew> wortex, did you try restarting?
<Mantice> Can some one help me
<wortex> slew, i restart xserver
<slew> wortex, try restarting the machine
<Mantice> ffs this pisses me off
<slew> wortex, i had the same problem till i restarted
<JWMalaya> you've been had by some trojan horse or something, never had that experience :)
<wortex> slew, ok
<slew> cross thy fingers
<JWMalaya> reod, try to remove firefox completely, and reinstall
<holobyted> hey all.. what's the name of the GNOME applications that manages the volume up/down/mute multimedia keys?
<wortex> slew, after restarting mashine opengl works?>
<holobyted> application, rather
<reod> it sounds that to me.. but i saw this on windozez... but ever on a Linux....
<Mrono> hey
<reod> JWMalaya, thanx! i'll do it asap!
<Mrono> I think I screwed up my system
<Java_the_Hutt> hello I have installed ubuntu-desktop over my kubuntu, now when I login to KDE, my GTK styles doesn't apply to applications like Firefox. How can I fix this ?
<Mrono> when I try to boot It fails on mounting my local file system and doesn't like my network card
<Mrono> it's in the network manager
<Mrono> but when I click enable it disables a second later
<wortex> slew, i run opengl games ! with nvidia !! after rebooting xserver didn't find screens !! and i installed legacy! driver
<Mrono> wow!!!!!
<Mrono> lol
<drgREBORN> hello all
<drgREBORN> really sorry but I have a small problem with my secondary hdd.
<drgREBORN> I cant set the write permission to it
<Mrono> and no help here either
<nathanj> how do i reconfigure xorg because i set a high res (small mon atm) and now i got not gui?
<intelikey> fs type drgREBORN
<intelikey> ?
<bjv> power1:  what where the buffered disk reads? 14.94 MB/sec
<Mrono> is it ntfs?
<drgREBORN> fat32
<drgREBORN> the line in my fstab is this
<drgREBORN> /dev/hdb        /media/Data     vfat    defaults        0       0
<intelikey> nathanj sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mantice> I need help
<Boglizk> im able to write to my fat32 part..
<JWMalaya> Java_the_Hutt, when you're on KDe, kde applies its own style, not the GNOME style
<cafuego> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> drgREBORN /dev/hdb        /media/Data     vfat    defaults,umask=0        0       0
<asdffasf> There is a right click option on desktop send to. How to make mozzilla thunder bird default email handler?
<drgREBORN> well i hav eto keep doing sudo cp or mv to move/write files to it so its weird
<danielch> drgREBORN, your "mount" message?
<bjv> power1: from lshw my math says 33*32/8 = 132 MB/s   so probably ATA133
<holobyted> so.. anyone know what applet/application (GNOME-wise) manages the default volume-up/down keys?
<cafuego> intelikey: yuck
<drgREBORN> my fstab setting for it
<slew> wortex, did you do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Mantice> whats the disro after hory?
<JWMalaya> that's ATA133 alright
<biovore> brezzy
<wortex> slew, sure when i reboot xserver
<intelikey> cafuego you don't like umask 0 ?
<Mantice> Well I cant see the GUI box because screens to small :(
<wortex> slew, on my monitor apears ! NVIDIA BITMAP
<nathanj> how do i restart x?
<Mantice> So Im guessing
<asdffasf> How to make link on desktop to Home directory?
<cafuego> ATA133 maxes out at around 65MB/sec for *fast* drives
<nathanj> nevermnind
<nathanj> got it
<ex-parrot> I'm running Ubuntu server and my network interfaces keep going down by themselves and aren't up at boot time... any ideas anyone?
<JWMalaya> nathanj, in ubuntu usually 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<slew> wortex, so its working for you now?
<bjv> well, i got cached reads: = 260.48 MB/sec
<Java_the_Hutt> JWMalaya: yes i know that but after installing ubuntu-desktop, firefox is not affected from my KDE settings. and this was not the case previously. GNOME applications was affected from my KDE settings
<cafuego> bjv: Yes, cache != disk
<bjv> and buffered disk reads: =  14.94 MB/sec
<asdffasf> How to make link on desktop to Home directory?
<Mantice> OMG
<Mantice> ATi Are retards
<intelikey> asdffasf ln -s .. Home     in your desktop dir maybe.
<Mantice> fuck that blows
<cafuego> bjv: 14.9MB/sec is ~ UDMA33
<Mantice> I cant click OK because the dilog box will not fit on my 15 " screen
<wortex> slew, i will install  some dirver and will reboot the mashine
<wortex> slew, maybe it will work
<bjv> so i should be seeing more like 65, not 14? :O
<cafuego> bjv: The cache read speeds mainly reflect on ram speed
<bjv> ouch
<sunubuntu> connect to host xxxxx port 22:connection refused.Any help?
<intelikey> Mantice use the [alt]  key and left click move your window
<cafuego> bjv: If you have an ATA133 disk on an ATA133 controller with DMA enabled, yes. 55MB/sec min, up to 65MB/sec
<sunubuntu> ssh server is installed
<nathanj> what package do i need to install to have wireless cards working?
<bjv> well, i just ran 2 more and got 30.53 MB/sec and 29
<bjv> still not hot though..
<asdffasf> ?
<Mantice> I found it out my self
<Mantice> ALL HAIL THE MOVE BUTTON
<bjv> is that all configured in BIOS? there arent any settings in ubuntu i could have wrong, are there?
<cafuego> bjv: Is the machine busy?
<Mantice> shit im a noob
<bjv> cafuego: not very.
<sunubuntu> connect to host xxxxx port 22:connection refused.Any help?
<cafuego> bjv: I get 55.73 (whilst doing other I/O)
<ex-parrot> sunubuntu: it's not running SSH ?
<ex-parrot> anyone know why my network interfaces are being so fickle?
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:sshd is running
<nathanj> intelikey: ta
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:do i have to run it on the other sys also
<ex-parrot> no, sunubuntu
<Wolfwood> I know my network was being fickle with Fedora Core.
<cafuego> bjv: Just check that DMA is enabled.
<Quinn> Can I have a quick rundown of what short cut keys are
<Quinn> whats ctrl alt back space do
<ex-parrot> Kills X, Quinn
<Wolfwood> Adopted from the Microsoft world. yay.
<Quinn> X = GUI right
<cafuego> bjv: Also, are you 100% certain you've got an ATA133 controller and drive?
<ex-parrot> correct.
<Quinn> How do I start X from termanl
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:any sol'n?
<bjv> cafuego: the controller may be ATA100
<intelikey> ctrl alt  f-keys  switch to other tty's
<Wolfwood> No command-option-esc type force quit, is there?
<Wolfwood> startx
<Quinn> startx cool
<bjv> cafuego: certainly no lower though, ill read into it.
<Quinn> what hapens if it says its allready running
<Wolfwood> Never tried that.
<ex-parrot> then it's probably already running
<JWMalaya> bjv, --- System - Administration - Device Manager ()for  GUI's sake :)
<Wolfwood> But how would you?
<intelikey> Quinn unless you want a gdm  or other dm    then sudo gdm
<ex-parrot> try hitting ctrl+alt+f7
<Quinn> Yeah I tryed that
<Quinn> and it dident work :9
<Quinn> lol
<intelikey> Quinn sure it does.
<Quinn> ctrl alt f7 dont do any thing
<ex-parrot> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<intelikey> Quinn if x is running it's on tty 7
<Quinn> I typed it and it said like Somthing is turning
<Quinn> ok
<Quinn> See ya
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:any sol'n?
<Quinn> ATi Drivers are going to work this time :)
<ex-parrot> sunubuntu: wll is network connectivity working between the machines?
<ex-parrot> can you ping?
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:yes i can ping
<JWMalaya> Quinn, do this 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<ex-parrot> can you ssh in to the machine when you're on it?
<ex-parrot> i.e, ssh localhost
<intelikey> gone JWMalaya
<nathanj> awesome wireless is already working (/me loves ubuntu)
<slide> Is there anyway to clear my local dns cache?
<batman> hello can someone please tell me where the cookies are stored on mozilla firefox
<spikebike> are you running a dns cache
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:yes i it is working
<spikebike> batman er in the .mozilla dir
<intelikey> batman in a subdir of .mozilla-firefox   i would suspect.
<ex-parrot> sunubuntu: do you have some kind of router or firewall between the machines then?
<bjv> JWMalaya:for guis sake? sorry, i dont run a DE. i guess that would be too easy.
<slide> spikebike, no, but somehow a really old ip is being used for a certain domain, and its been updated a while ago. so it has to be cached somewhere
<JWMalaya> ~/.mozilla/firefox/<some crappy folder>/Cache
<batman> intelikey: i've looked
<nathanj> can i just mirror my apt package cache to other machine (save me downloading it all again)?
<spikebike> slide usually that thing isn't a local cache
<bjv> i did find '/usr/bin/hal-device-manager' after some grepping, though :p
<spikebike> slide are you running named?
<intelikey> batman it don't call them "cookies"  you know.
<spikebike> or a dnscache
<batman> intelikey what are they called ? hehe
<slide> spikebike, no, but I dont think its looking up the ip at all, it just gives it back directly
<spikebike> actually they do call em cookies
<sunubuntu> ex-parrot:no just cross cable connection.how can i check about the firewall
<spikebike> cookies.txt
<intelikey> 4723AB4D3   or some such batman
<suspekt> whats up everyone
<nicholas> it shows me there are 90 updates , must i update them ?
<spikebike> run nslookup
<spikebike> ask it
<spikebike> if it says something thats from the remote dns server
<ex-parrot> sunubuntu: install nmap on your client machine, do sudo nmap -vvv <target IP>
<ex-parrot> see if it shows up that ssh is running
<slide> spikebike, what package is that apart of?
<suspekt> ah must restart
<JWMalaya> 90 updates huh. nicholas sure if you have a fast and decent connection
<intelikey> batman i'd have to install mozilla   and firefox in particular to find them for you.   but they are there somewyere.
<intelikey> somewhere even
<batman> intelikely yeah still searching every folder in mozilla but no luck
<intelikey> is it not ./.mozilla-firefox/<blah>/
<Madpilot> batman: doesn't Firefox have some sort of cookie mangement thing built-in?
<batman> Madpilot, yeah it does
<Madpilot> Opera does, it's very useful
<spikebike> say find ~/.mozilla -name cookies.txt
<batman> Madpilot, just want to know the directory they are stored in
<intelikey> or without the .txt even
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Is it possible to enable IOPL in Ubuntu?
<marlun> I'm using Dapper Fligh 4, any ideas what could be wrong if my internet connection is not working every times I start the computer. Now when I started it I had to restart 3 times and on the third time it started working again. Had the same problem yeasterday but only had to restart once. (sorry if this is not the place to ask Dapper questions, will ask in the forums if thats the case)
<Madpilot> marlun: try #ubuntu+1 channel for dapper questions
<randabis> heh I just broke ubuntu somehow
<marlun> Madpilot, thanks!
<intelikey> congrats randabis
<Tezkah> man I have tried a few distros but they all made me run back to ubuntu
<Wolfwood> Me too
<wortex> slew, done
<Wolfwood> Ubuntu does the best job by far on my Mini
<Wolfwood> And is the best for getting updates
<Tezkah> Fedora tried to boot into a pretty graphical installer, and failed
<intelikey> nice spam.....
<Wolfwood> Probably too little RAM
<wortex> Plesae help why i can't run conter strike
<Wolfwood> It's a hog
<Tezkah> nah, didn't support my graphics card
<wortex> i have X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat problem
<varsendagger> wortex, what are you running it with?
<Tezkah> (Unichrome integrated... its a small laptop)
<wortex> varsendagger, WINE
<wortex> varsendagger, i run it but not in opengl mode
<wortex> varsendagger, in software
<Wolfwood> Wish I could run CS, but nope, no Linux PPC support. Here I have to learn C to have games on this system. Bah
<wortex> i have run counterstrike with sound with grafic but opengl dont run!
<wortex> in quake3 it runs
<wortex> In counterstrike ! a problem with PixelFormat
<Quinn> Hey guys what does it mean by this
<Quinn>                                                                          
<Quinn>       Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could   
<Quinn>       not be                                                             
<Quinn>       found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use.   
<Quinn>      
<intelikey> don't flood q
<Quinn> Sorry
<Quinn> I dident think it would be that big
<intelikey> Quinn looks like you need to install kernel heders
<Quinn> sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel I used this command I was trying to install ATi Drivers
<intelikey> headers even
<Quinn> ?
<Quinn> Im scared lol
<Quinn> How the hell to I fix that
<Quinn> Its taken me 8 hours to get this far
<Quinn> with all my problems
<Quinn> and Im on the last bit
<Quinn> then i have to reboot after that
<Quinn> Im so close
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<Wolfwood> And you'd specify other headers to compile for another platform, right?
<Wolfwood> Naturally, silly question
<intelikey> for another kernel release / version
<Wolfwood> Yeah, compile an intel app on my PPC e.g.
<Quinn> linux-kernel-headers is already the newest version.
<Quinn> :) or :(
<Quinn> or -_-
<Tezkah> Wolfwood:  use the intel compiler :))
<intelikey> `.'
<Quinn> ?
<Quinn> lol
<Wolfwood> Sorry, I'm not a programmer just yet, and am guessing :D
<biovore> Tezkah: ICC is kinda funkey when compiling non ANSI-C code..
<mike__> hi, how can i install azureus from a apt source (without wgetting)?
<biovore> dosn't suppoort the of the GNU'isms
<Wolfwood> With my Ubuntu system plus GCC and all that, what would I have to do to compile an app for Intel or MIPS or something?
<biovore> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Wolfwood> That is, my Ubuntu PPC system
<Quinn> I found this apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic ... Would this work
<Quinn> OMG ITS 64 WHOLE MB !!!
<biovore> Wolfwood: look into cross-compiling
<Wolfwood> Not for dial-up
<Quinn> For broadband with cap over it is
<rob__> Hi all
<Wolfwood> Yeah
<suspekt> hey has anyone gotten WoW to run in wine?
<Quinn> Yeah
<Wolfwood> Actually my most desired use for cross-compiling would be developing for Dreamcast.
<Quinn> Oh wait No one ever has
<Quinn> lol jk
<suspekt> anyone HERE lol
<Quinn> Dreamcast = I thought that was the hardest to program for
<Wolfwood> Although... I'd also like to know if anyone knows anything about getting a Power Mac to boot like a PReP machine.
<suspekt> damn your all talking about some hard core stuff
<rob__> I've just installed Ubuntu - and, as you can tell, my network card works.  So I'm happy...but it's very slow.  The actual downloads seem fine, but the time it takes to resolve a hostname seems 4-5x as long as in Windows.  Anyone experience anything like this?
<Wolfwood> Could be - I just want to make a cool Daggerfall-like RPG and compile it for the DC as well as Linux
<mike__> is there any linux bit torrent clients that have an interface but don't use Python or Java?
<Wolfwood> Muahaha
<suspekt> im still having problems like 'how do i compile somthing'
<crimsun> suspekt: is 'build-essential' installed?
<Quinn> Hey when my Ubuntu loads up it takes it ever to get past the networking bit
<redblade> I'm baaack!
<Madpilot> suspekt: best answer to that is "You probably don't need to" :P
<Wolfwood> And make a decent port of the Marathon trilogy to Dreamcast. That'd be nice.
<intelikey> quin maybe  sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r | cut -d'-' -f1`       will install the kernel source  for the running kernel    and try your failed step again.    i don't know.... no promises that it will help
<suspekt> crimsun i tried to install that and apt get couldn't find it befor
<crimsun> suspekt: make sure you have the 'main' repository enabled.
<crimsun> !tell suspekt about repos
<Quinn> Any one have some good Online Linux games?
<Wolfwood> Like NetPanzer? :D
<suspekt> THEN when i manually went and installed each of the things that it needed, it didn't reall work
<Wolfwood> Don't know if it's good actually
<redblade> hey all, I'm installing mysql and typed # make
<suspekt> yeah i had all the ubuntu ones
<suspekt> exept like the backports
<suspekt> and the dapper
<suspekt> only the breazy
<Mantice> I thought dapper only gets released on april
<s_spiff> guys need help
<Wolfwood> We sure do
<Wolfwood> Oh what?
<intelikey> !B-E
<redblade> and it came up with ... ... error: No curses/termcap library found
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Wolfwood> You meant you need help, didn't you...
<kos> how do i install configure bashcompletion? theres a script right?
<s_spiff> yeah
<crimsun> redblade: libncurses5-dev
<Mantice> When does dapper come out damit
<Wolfwood> Whoopsie.
<crimsun> Mantice: mid-April
<Madpilot> Mantice: Dapper is available to the brave right now - and Enemy Territory runs nicely on Ubuntu for online FPS stuff
<s_spiff>  brb
<suspekt> what i wanna know is if they have this patch for wine how come it hasn't been put into the current builds?
<suspekt> make it all complicated for nubes like me
<mike__> does anyone know of a bit torrent client that doesn't use Java or python that has an interface?
<Mantice> Is Enemy Territory free?
<suspekt> i think bittorrnado
<leet-nades> utorrent
<leet-nades> is the best
<leet-nades> .
<mike__> utorrent for ubuntu?
<Mantice> Free = Torrent did you say
<babo> ... according to synaptic I have php5 installed, but I can't find it anywhere in my mods available folder. I also can't use .php extensions on localhost ... although php works fine from the command line
<mike__> is there such thing?
<Mantice> Or do you need cd key
<Mantice> No
<babo> can anyone help ?
<Mantice> Its not free it costs bandwidth
<Madpilot> Mantice: it's free to download, yeah
<suspekt> yeah
<suspekt> and harddrive space
<suspekt> and seach time
<Mantice> Yeah
<mike__> leet-nades, is there such thing as utorrent for ubuntu?
<suspekt> and Comcast tends to cut your bandwidth
<Wolfwood> Oh, who knows of a program to access Yahoo chat on Linux? Need one I can at least compile for PPC, if not download as a ready binary..
<suspekt> gaim?
<Llama> GAIM
<intelikey> bobo apt-cache search php       for a list of mods and other php goodies   and you may want to less that.
<Wolfwood> Hm, that's just IM isn't it?
<suspekt> i know kopete will do it too... but kopete sucks
<Od1Mie2L> I have a makefile question: http://sial.org/pbot/16022
<Mantice> Its for Wolfenstein dont that cost money
<Llama> ^ multi-protocol instant messaging client.
<Wolfwood> Yeah, but for the chat rooms?
<Wolfwood> I guess I'll try that..
<suspekt> hey how do i wisper
<suspekt> some one
<Mantice> Oh
<Mantice> Its standalone
<suspekt> ./tell ?  /w  ?
<Mantice> slash msg
<redblade> crimsun, thanks
<jaumau> hi
<h3ax> aint there some good "overlays" from Term
<Madpilot> Mantice: Enemy Territory is a total standalone, and free to download & play
<h3ax> ellow
<Mantice> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory - Linux 2.60
<wortex> plesae  who knows where i can;t  find   wine.conf file   or  where  is situated wine disks
<Mantice> Yeah I saw that little after i said that
<suspekt> its in your home dir
<Mantice> Is there a 64 bit version ?
<jaumau> anyone knows how to get my ATI Radeon video card work in Ubuntu, Xorg?
<suspekt> crimsun i can't msg you...
<Mantice> Ill help
<Madpilot> !tell jaumau about ati
<Wolfwood> Oh cool, GAIM does to chat! Haha, neat
<Mantice> ATi = Linux Hell
<Mantice> go to ati .com download linux driver
<suspekt> so if i have that build essentials package i should be able to compile it with full functionality?
<Mantice> !ATi
<Madpilot> Mantice: not for everyone - mine works fine, after I install the driver from the Ubuntu repos...
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<suspekt> hum... do i need to do that?
<Mantice> Spent whole day and its not done yet :)
<suspekt> im running on an IBM T30  it has a ATI mobility 7500
<suspekt> ?
<suspekt> is the ATI one much better than the ubuntu firmware?
<leet-nades> any u guys installed ngIRCd on your ubuntu sys?
<Madpilot> suspekt: read the first URL the bot gave, it tell you which cards that applies to
<Stouker> hi
<suspekt> looks like my card is too old
<suspekt> so the drivers its using now should be fine?
<intelikey> Od1Mie2L is it  {test:*}        i've never tried to build a makefile before.....
<bigfoot1> how can i get the direct downloadable video file for http://gcc.savvior.com/docs/Marsden.asx?
<Mantice> Guys Im feeling the Ubuntu Open source love lol...
<keeb> irssi rocks so hard
<keeb> :D
<Od1Mie2L> intelikey: i'm not sure.. i've never seen such syntax {rule:*}
<Mantice> lol
<keeb> anyone else in here on irssi?
<keeb> :)
<crimsun> quite a few people
<intelikey> that may just be my ignorance talking Od1Mie2L   ;/
<keeb> that's fun
<Mantice> !Enemy Territory
<ubotu> Mantice: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<keeb> i just learned it's beautiful ways
<Mantice> ubotu = hes just so cool
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mantice
<keeb> mantice, i am running enemy territory
<Od1Mie2L> intelikey: thanks anyway
<Mantice> Is there a 64 bit one?
<keeb> no..
<Mantice> Are you sure
<keeb> a friend of mine runs gentoo
<keeb> and he has to use a 32bit emulation thing
<suspekt> sorry guys... sleep is like pounding at my eyes
<Mantice> Ill just take it for you
<intelikey> Od1Mie2L yeah your are probably right anyway, i was thinking perl..... sorry i opened my yep.
<keeb> to be able to run it..
<suspekt> i wanted to get this notebook all set up but i guess its my sunday afternoon projet
<Mantice> I can run 32 bit apps with my 64 bit cpu right
<suspekt> see you all tomorrow
<Od1Mie2L> intelikey: np ty
<keeb> Mantice: yes.. hmm.
<Mantice> Where can I get the lastest one?
<keeb> http://www.enemy-territory.com
<keeb> 2.60 is the patch, i believe :p
<Mantice> Thanks
<keeb> not a problem at all. :)
<Mantice> NetPanzer looks cool
<Wolfwood> Yeah
<Mantice> omg its like Command and q
<jaumau> When you install from ati.com drivers or the breezy-seveas repository, you still need to change xorg.conf and add the fglrx module to /etc/modules as described under "Ubuntu provided driver
<jaumau> where do i put this?
<jaumau> i cant understand, what to write and where to...
<leet-nades> any u guys installed ngIRCd on your ubuntu sys?
<Mantice> ?
<Mantice> You run the ATi Drivers with commands from the ubuntu wiki
<jaumau> Mantice, what where
<babo> Does anyone know why my php module for apache won't download, install or work
<babo> ??
<keeb> hey jaumau, check the forums.. there's a new topic in the hardware forum.. there's like 5 commands and it runs very very quickly
<Mantice> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<babo> I download it from synaptic but it's not there
<Llama> babo: for apache and php do this:
<Llama> sudo apt-get install apache1
<Llama> sudo apt-get install apache2 *
<Llama> without the asterisk
<Llama> sudo apt-get install php4
<Madpilot> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<babo> Llama: thanks ... I think I'm having config issues though
<Llama> it sets everything up for you
<Llama> and youll be writing php in apache in no time
<rob__> How would I go about changing my network card driver?
<babo> Llama: I've been struggling with LAMP on ubuntu for weeks now ...
<Llama> use the repositories
<Llama> it should be in synaptic
<Llama> enable the universe repository
<Wolfwood> I'm wondering how I get multiverse to show up in that app
<Wolfwood> Seems like I have everything enabled, yet no multiverse. I do get universe.
<Llama> babo: this is exactly what i did with hoary..i did exactly this:
<Llama> sudo apt-get install apache2
<Llama> sudo apt-get install php4
<Llama> and everything was good to go
<Llama> just place the .php files in /var/www/apache2-default
<Mantice> Whats a good download manager GUI
<GlemSom> I've put 'Option "Coolbits" "1"' in my xorg.conf. But when I start nvidia-settings I don't see the extra stuff that Coolbits should provide (The clock frequency). I have restarted my X server. Anyone know what todo here?
<babo> Llama: ubuntu / php / apache/ mysql combination has some serious 'issues' ... I'm glad it worked for you though
<Mantice> Any one know a good download manager that works with Firefox
<rob__> GlemSom:  Can you tell me how you restarted your X server?  (I had to reboot my computer cause I didn't know how)
<robinl1> Mantice: hmm.. yeah.. for KDE: kget, and for GNOME... errr... xget or something
<babo> Mantice: try flashgot from the firefox extensions library
<Llama> it doesnt have 'issues', you just have to know what your doing
<GlemSom> rob__ Well, I hit ctrl+alt+backspace... That didn't help. So I then rebooted my computer - but still no luck
<babo> Llama: I do know what I'm doing ... and it does have issues ... check the forums dude
<rob__> Thanks GlemSom.  I've got so much new crap to learn now.  I miss windows already ;)
<Mantice> xget is no gui right
<Llama> i struggled with that LAMP thing on haory for weeks just like you are now..only to find out that everything i had to do was right in the repositories
<robinl1> wget is no GUI
<robinl1> xget IS a gui
<robinl1> with*
<babo> Llama: I've downloaded everything from the repositories and it still doesn't work
<GlemSom> Is there a way to check that coolbits really is enabled... besides looking in the xorg log file?
<Llama> do you have universe enabled?
<Madpilot> !tell babo about apache
<Llama> im only saying this because i had trouble at first too, but over time ive installed mysql-server/apache2/php4 a gazillion times
<Madpilot> babo: follow the URL the bot just gave you, it's worked for several Apache/PHP/MySQL installs for me
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick  about ATI
<babo> Llama: yes
<Llama> now, if you enable the universe, do sudo apt-get update
<Llama> then do sudo apt-get install apache2
<Llama> then sudo apt-get install php4
<Llama> and finally, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<david> Hello, how is it possible to watch videos in Firefox using mplayer by default instead of totem?
<babo> Llama: ok - I'll try it again later on ... thanks anyway though
<Llama> yeah..but i mean..seriously it should work no prob..ive done it several times..
<david> Is it safe to uninstall totem from the system having mplayer?
<Llama> yes
<rob__> How is it possible to watch movies at all?  It keeps saying I don't have the required plugins
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rob__> Er, rather, how do I get the plugins
<Llama> if you dont have the plugins, you probably need to get them...
<digi_> hey everyone
<Madpilot> rob__: have a look at the URL the bot just gave ^^^
<rob__> Ty
<Madpilot> np
<digi_> i'm behind a router (linksys wrt54g) and i can ping my nix box from windows by name, but not the other way around...any ideas why?
<david> when trying to uninstall totem it says that it depends in ubuntu-desktop, an important package...
<Llama> totem is just another app..it all depends whether you want to keep or remove it
<Llama> i usually keep it..i never watch movies..too busy programming for that..but its safe if you decide you want to
<david> can I simply deactivate the use of totem in firefox?
<Llama> david: i don't know how to do that one
<david> ok :)
<ttread> digi_ : 1. Can you ping the windows box by IP #?  2. Check name resolution, either hosts file, WINS or DNS
<Llama> more then likely, you can..its linux..cmon now..but im not sure how you would go about doing that
<Llama> google it
<crimsun> david: you can in Dapper, but in Breezy you'll have to remove the symlinks
<digi_> ttread, yes i can ping by ip
<progrock> how do I replace nautilus with thunar? (in gnome)
<intelikey> prefered applications
<progrock> welli want to completely replace it... including the desktop
<crimsun> david: take a look at the 'mozilla-mplayer' package in multiverse
<ttread> digi are you running samba?
<Mantice> How come i get 16 FPS ?
<digi_> ttread, my windows machine isn't in hosts file...that's what i'm wondering should that somehow by dynamically updated as new machines are added to the network?
<Mantice> How do I enable 3d?
<Mantice> !3d
<ubotu> Mantice: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<david> crimsun: ok, thanks :)
<ttread> digi_ the hosts file won't get updated automatically - you have to edit it
<Mantice> I get 16 FPS on a freaken ant screen saver
<intelikey> progrock that was for Llama and david
<Mantice> OMG im so sad
<Mantice> I need major help :(
<Wolfwood> Heh
<progrock> intelikey, oh, ok
<digi_> ttread, hrm, is there a way to centralize the DNS so that each time a machine acquires an ip from my router, every other machine can ping by name the other machines?
<ttread> The hosts file is only practical if you have a very small network and the IP #s don't change
<Mantice> intelikey, I have the ATi drivers now
<Mantice> How do I enable 3d mode or somthing
<babo> Ok, I've got phpmyadmin working ... but when I try to access another folder with a phpinfo() ... it asks me to save the .phtml file
<intelikey> about time Mantice,.   glad for you....
<Mantice> because i get low FPS
<ttread> digi_ : If you are running samba then WINS is the recommended method
<Wolfwood> Hm, using the Xconfig thing..
<lite> Mantice, install 3d drivers
<Mantice> lol thx
<digi_> ttread, yes i have samba...i guess thats why i can ping from windows to my nix box by name...
<Wolfwood> I think
<lite> Mantice, configure xorg
<Mantice> 3d drivers theres more
<Wolfwood> Yeah
<Mantice> I did
<Mantice> I dident need to
<Mantice> xorg is trouble
<Wolfwood> Enough with the dident
<lite> Mantice, pastebin xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log and lspci output
<Mantice> it makes my computer crash
<babo> why would one index.php work and another one not work ?
<Mantice> where is it located
<Wolfwood> didn't.. Is that so hard? What is with the net these days?
<digi_> ttread, so my router is the dhcp server...i have a windows laptop, and ubuntu desktop...you're saying samba w/ wins will allow me to ping machines by name?
<lite> Mantice, google
<h3ax> sad no DK ubuntu channel
<Mantice> !google
<ubotu> from memory, google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<tk> www.gmail.com is outdated, should be mail.google.com ;)
<Mantice> lol
<ttread> digi_ , yes WINS will work;  however if there are only two machines then it may be easier to just edit the hosts files on both machines and leave it at that.  See http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#id2548096
<babo> I try to open a folder and it tells me that it's a .phtml file and asks where I want to save it ?
<babo> no-one has any ideas ?
<lite> Mantice, which card?
<digi_> cool thanks for the link ttread :)
<intelikey> after installing apache2 php4 mysql4 what special configurations need to be made to tighten the server a bit ?
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9348
<Mantice> ATi 9600 XT Pro
<ttread> yw digi
<Mantice> I cant find out where lspci output is
<Mantice> Hint = n00b
<asymmetry> The console.
<asymmetry> Get to a console, and just enter it.
<Mantice> i did
<asymmetry> And it didn't say anything?
<Mantice> it just says whole lot of commands for it
<lite> commands?
<intelikey> and if i want to open a hole in the firewall so a few pages can be accessed from outside the nat what should be done ?
<Mantice> Yes
<lite> gayshit
<Mantice> ?
<Mantice> Do I have a gayshit log?
<lite> Mantice, homopaska is gayshit in english
<asymmetry> Did you 'sudo' it?
<lite> he never learns
<Mantice> homospska ?
<lite> the one who just joined here
<homopaska> me
<lite> Mantice, never mind, let's continue ;)
<Mantice> lol
<Mantice> ok
<asymmetry> Mantice, you have to issue it as root via sudo.
<Mantice> I thought I saw that word in some ATi thing
<Mantice> It dident work with sudo
<lite> Mantice, you did this? http://vuoret.net/markus/?p=ati   (see chapters 0.1 and 3)
<asymmetry> I got nothin, then.
<homopaska> howto add modeline in xorg.conf?
<lite> Mantice, sorry I wrote it in Finnish but commands are the same ;))
<Mantice> Tll sivulla on suomenkieliset ohjeet ATI:n Radeon-pii = Nope I dident get a word lol
<robinl1> [AMSG]  [SWITCH]  - Windows
<robinl1> [AMSG]  [SWITCH]  - Terminating....
<lite> :P
<intelikey> after installing apache2 php4 mysql4 what special configurations need to be made ?        NETWORKING ?
<mustard5> homopaska, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973  <<--stuff on modeline in that thread
<tk> I've got 1 semi interesting question regarding media keyboards and volume control :)
<Mantice> Using the drivers from ati.com
<h3ax> is there realy no nice overlays for terminal
<Madpilot> intelikey: if you're on a router, you'll need to do port forwarding on that
<Mantice> man i cant beleave that dident work
<tk> I have volume controls on my keyboard which appear to work fine... the volume window pops up, the volume bar increases/decreases, but it doesnt affect system volume? hehe
<Madpilot> h3ax: what's a "overlay"?
<rob__> I have a program I can't install because it needs to use 'make' to complile something.  I don't think I have 'make' or a compiler installed...anyone know what package I'd need to get to allow it to install?
<intelikey> Madpilot just a two box with crossover
<homopaska> mustard5: thanks
<Mantice> is there some command thats not on in aticonfig?
<mustard5> homopaska, np
<h3ax> modification what ever ya wanna call it.. but i call it overlay since "Term" can't be replaced
<mustard5> tk, I'm just playing with my volume control now...
<tk> rob__: make and gcc most likely ;)
<Madpilot> intelikey: you might want to try #apache
<mustard5> tk, I wonder what it is?
<intelikey> Madpilot also just trying to learn how here.     i'm network illiterate.
<tk> mustard5, does yours work? or same result?
<mustard5> tk, mine works
<Madpilot> rob: build-essential
<intelikey> Madpilot k thanks.
<tk> i just turned my all the way down...
<mustard5> tk, I'm on some type of microsoft usb keyboard
<tk> mp3s still playing in rhythm box.... and now back up + mute
<tk> and still playing
<Madpilot> intelikey: I've got an apache/php/etc setup on this desktop box, locked down so I can play with it, so I've done a bit of Apache stuff but no actual networking...
<tk> I'm on the logitech dinova media desktop (bluetooth) but my "stop/pause/play/forward/back" work perfect
<Mantice> Would you think that god would let me take a day off school to get my ATi drivers working?
<mustard5> tk, I take it you set them up in 'Keyboard Shortcuts' menu option in gnome?
<tk> mustard5, : nope didnt have to do anything yet
<Mantice> I mean ATI drivers are much more important
<intelikey> Madpilot k thanks.   i'll go look in #apache    but it will have to wait until i get back.
<mustard5> tk, thats where I set mine anyway
<intelikey> good night all.
<tk> hmmm ok
<mustard5> tk, I get a volume thingy comes up with a blue bar and percentage when I press the button
<lite> Mantice, now it's in English, too
<Mantice> where?
<mustard5> tk, ah no..just the blue bar :)
<lite> Mantice, same url
<Mantice> Not for me
<tk> blue bar?
<Mantice> http://vuoret.net/markus/?p=ati
<tk> ohh i get uhm
<tk> the speaker with notes around it in a window and the default brown bar below it
<mustard5> tk, yeah thats it :)
<mustard5> tk, I'm on clearlooks theme so its blue bar for me ;)
<mustard5> hehe
<tk> ahh
<tk> well keyboard shortcuts were set by default
<lite> Mantice, refresh. see chapter 0.1 ( other chapters are for debian unstable as the page title states)
<tk> just redid them, didnt change anything
<mustard5> tk, bummer
<lite> Mantice, so 0.1 is almost the only one you need, it should be so simple ;)
<rob__> So, KDE and Gnome...are...like different versions of 'Explorer.exe' in Windows?
<mustard5> tk, try having your master volume control open when you do it and see which volume is affected
<Mantice> I see
<tk> master volume goes down
<ttread> rob_ : Sort of.  But KDE and GNOME are complete desktops with associated applets, configuration tools, etc.
<mustard5> tk, hmmm...
<tk> sone of a b......
<mustard5> tk, same on mine
<tk> guess how stupid this is
<Mantice> After this you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg ????
<tk> a wild guess
<mustard5> tk, I don't know :)
<mustard5> tk, how stupid is it?
<mustard5>  :)
<tk> earphone volume is seperate from master volume
<mustard5> tk, ah..
<Mantice> lite you there ?
<tk> laptop->stereo
<mustard5> tk, hehe
<mustard5> tk, annoying :)
<mustard5> tk, so thats a hardware thing I suppose
<tk> now to figure out how to stop them from being seperate
<noomz> how can i install all codec for dapper drake
<tk> mustard5, I didnt have that control in windows
<tk> master was ALL sound
<tk> heh
<Mantice> Im so close again
<tk> now if i could control earphone + not lose laptop speakers, that feature would be awesome
<noomz> How can I install all codec for playing all video format on Dapper Drake?Plz
<tk> oh wow
<tk> wish granted
<tk> linux lets you disable the earphone kill laptop speaker switch
<Mantice> Download Mplayer
<Mantice> that plays nearly all video files.
<mustard5> tk, well I've discovered my '3d control' while mucking around anyway :)
<mustard5> tk, ehehe
<Mantice> lite, you there man
<tk> heh
<noomz> Thx, i will try
<tk> now how do i till volume to control both or the other
<tk> grumble
<mustard5> tk, I was looking for something in preferences...but there is nothing obvious
<noomz> Amm,  i cant find mplayer in my synaptic
<Mantice> Its there
<tk> mustard5,  no thats where I found the headphone switch over-ride :P
<adam_> so does mkinitramfs make the same cramfs moduesl that mkinitrd did?
<mustard5> tk, :)
<Quinn> lite u there man
<Mantice> I got to go like in 3 min
<tk> hmmm whats that theme you was using mustard5? I dont like brown :P
<mustard5> tk, clearlooks
<tk> better :)
<tk> and now to find a good wallpaper
<Garlaxel> Does anyone know .... if I go into [Places] ->[Connect to server]  and add an SMB mount connect to the other machine, get an icon on my desktop can acess the other machine etc... Where in the file system is that SMB mount mounted?
<mustard5> tk, i'm googling for an answer...I'll tell you if I find something
<tk> mustard5, thanks going through panel help file now
<Mantice> how do i start xserver when its crashed
<tk> startx is the binary I remember
<Garlaxel> Mantice try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<adam_> Garlaxel: type mount on the command line
<thelsdj> besides build-essential, is there a virtual package for more advanced development like something that automatically installs libtool, autoconf etc?
<xophEr> Garlaxel,  or invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Garlaxel> aye thx
<adam_> for custom kernels where can i get a working version of mkinitrd for ubuntu
<nathanj> anyone got guide to setting up a tv card
<adam_> nathanj: depends on the card try google "card name + linux"
<adam_> general linux instructions should work for you
<cannibal> is there a default superuser  su - password I wanted to install debian package handler but don't have this password
<nathanj> adam_: know of a lighweight tv viewer?
<adam_> nathanj: how light weight
<rivera> Salut!
<nathanj> adam_: someting for testing :)
<chmod775> Toma-, hi dude
<rivera> Quelqu'un parle Francais?
<cannibal> is there a default superuser  su - password I wanted to install debian package handler but don't have this password
* chmod775 hi
<chmod775> hi
<colm> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<chmod775> sudo passwd root
<chmod775> and enter a new pass
<adam_> nathanj: fftv not sure if its still maintained
<rivera> ok merci
<cannibal> ty
<chmod775> ()
<h3ax> any one knows about any danish Ubuntu Channels ?
<Toma-> chmod775, hi
<mustard5> tk, well I'm finding ways of doing it, but nothing that will work without writing a script of some kind, but a script won't have the little box with the speaker and music notes.
<Cloun> Shalom. Is anyone able to use internal mic on ibook (Ubuntu 5.10)?
<speyer> i just apt-get install horde3 and is installed in  /usr/share/horde3/ how will i make horde3 to appear www.localhost.com/horde3 ? or www.horde3.localhost.com ? please help
<mustard5> tk, you would need to use xbindkeys and have a script that calls amixer I think
<tk> mustard5, thats all beyond me heh
<rivera> SAlut
<mustard5> tk, yeah..it doesnt sound that straightforward :)
<rivera> Sa parle Francais icic?
<Garlaxel> hmm mount dosnt show the location of smb mounts in the filesystem, anyone know how I can see where my smb mounts are mounted?
<rivera> AH non
<bigfoot1> hi. can somebody help me download onto my hard drive a mms://website.com/foo.wvx file?
<rivera> Coomment je fait pour aller sur un chat en francais?
<colm> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<tk> mustard5, might have found a replacement vol manager
<adam_> Garlaxel: the output will be  //smb/mount /local/fs smbfs (rw)
<h3ax> damn why wont this ***** mount Fat32 partitions (Ubuntu as VMware Guest OS)
<tk> maybe not... BSD/solaris it says
<progrock> are there any good GUI encryption programs?
<adam_> progrock: might be a gtk wrapper to gpg
<eli> hello everybody, anyone know what the command is to update the list for locate?
<adam_> eli: updatedb
<eli> thanks!
<adam_> eli: run as sudo /root
<eli> works. thanks
<mustard5> tk, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79717&highlight=volume+keyboard <<--the easiest solution I can find
<speyer> anyone ?
<martii> ok folks
<tk> lookin
<martii> I'd like to have 3 apache2 vistual servers
<martii> any howto?
<Madpilot> !apache
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<adam_> martii: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#virtualhost
<adam_> martii: you need 3 seperate entries for each server, restart apache and your good to go
<martii> adam_: I know theory
<martii> adam_: the thing is that ubuntu uses this avail-sites separate config files
<martii> adam_: I know how to make things working in one config file
<martii> adam_: but concerned about few separate ones
<nathanj> what do i need to make sure dvb is on in my kernel?
<adam_> martii: if the config is right in different included conf files it shouldn't make a difference to apache
<speyer> does horde 3 provide an apache module configuration file? ?
<martii> adam_: but it looks I will have to change default site config
<martii> adam_: just want to do it right
* hanasaki forgets.. are the folks that were helping me with the ide 120 gig drive showing as 32 gig still here?
<martii> :)
<babo> #gd
<Pendy> hello all
<Morclye> Hi
<Pendy> i need to install the program that allow me to use windows program and games
<Pendy> on ubuntu linux
<eli> !compiz
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eli
<Pendy> can someone help me pls
<hanasaki> Pendy, use wine
<Pendy> ok i downloaded wine
<eli> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Pendy> its a *.deb file
<hanasaki> there are packages.. use apt-get
<bad_iNFO> hey
<Pendy> and i dont know how yo install it.
<bad_iNFO> anyone know of any linyux apps similar to google earth?
* hanasaki just made a raid1 .. with mdadm.. mdadmin --detail says its " State : active, resyncing
<hanasaki> "  what is resyncing?
<Morclye> I'm running on ATI Radeon x850 and I have ATI drivers installed, but I can't get the resolution that I want, modding xorg.conf doesn't help, how can I have a custom resolution ?
<Morclye> I can choose 1280x1024 , but not 1280x960 that I need
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dylan_> how do i remove a dpkg diversion to its original status?  i.e.   i dont want /usr/bin/firefox i want /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<Madpilot> Morclye, see the bot's URL ^^^
<Pendy> i need someone pls i got wine but its a *.deb file and i dont know how to install it can someone pls tell me how to install it pls and same time tell me how to auth already on this server pls.
<adam_> hanasaki: raid 1 = mirroring mode so your basically have the same data or two drives resyncing is just making sure the copies are identical, it can kill system performace
<Morclye> Roger, will do
<Morclye> reconfiguring xserver didn't help, I've tried that earlier, but I'll read the rest of the page now
<Pendy> i need someone pls i got wine but its a *.deb file and i dont know how to install it can someone pls tell me how to install it pls and same time tell me how to auth already on this server pls.
<hanasaki> adam_, ijust made the array with mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=raid1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hdb2 /dev/hdc2
<hanasaki> why woudl it need resyning?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bubba> ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed  <--- whats that about ? i gots tuns of that in dmesg :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<adam_> hanasaki: how longs it been syncing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<hanasaki> 120gig.. 40%done.. been at it umm 15min
<hanasaki> i think
<nathanj> my tvcard works, it is detected but whee would the /dev be?
<mustard5> nathanj, /dev/video ?
<Pendy> i need someone pls i got wine but its a *.deb file and i dont know how to install it can someone pls tell me how to install it pls and same time tell me how to auth already on this server pls.
<mustard5> nathanj, or even /dev/video0
<speyer> does horde 3 provide an apache module configuration file? ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> nathanj, one of those
<hanasaki> pendy.. forget that.. just apt-get install wine
<speyer> an apache module configuration file
<speyer> i just apt-get install horde3 and is installed in  /usr/share/horde3/ how will i make horde3 to appear www.localhost.com/horde3 ? or www.horde3.localhost.com
<hanasaki> adam_, ???
<adam_> hanasaki: its possible your finding disk errors on the drive while your creating the raid partition
<nathanj> mustard5: doesnt seem to be there
<Pendy> pendy@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ apt-get install wine
<Pendy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Pendy> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jivemonkey> i'm trying to watch funny videos but i keep getting a message i dont have a new enough flash player
<adam_> hanaski: but thats an educated guess
<hanasaki> pendy .. sudo
<Jivemonkey> i just got the latest from macromedia
<nathanj> mustard5: tvtime says no signal
<Pendy> kool its working
<mustard5> nathanj, can you see any modules loading up for it with lsmod?
<hanasaki> adam_,  ah.. thanks.. so in raid1.. since there is no parity.. how does it know which disk is the one w/the correct info when one is bad?
<Pendy> how do i auth in this server pls
<hanasaki> adam_, so i need to wait for the resync to finish before putting data on it?
<eli> hello everyone, anyone here using compiz?
<adam_> hanasaki: i would
<adam_> nathanj: dmesg check if your card really is installed
<dylan_> how do i fix this error?  dpkg-divert: mismatch on package
<dylan_>   when removing `diversion of /usr/bin/firefox by /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<dylan_>   found `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<dylan_> any help appreciated
<nathanj> mustard5: yes shows bttv
<Pendy> hanasaki, how can i auth my self on this server pls?
<nathanj> adam_: yeah it comes up with bttv: and shows my card
<chmod775> hey how do I update to the latest gnome ?
<chmod775> I am using breezy?
<tk> mustard5,  thanks, got it working now
<mustard5> nathanj, hmmm
<adam_> hanasaki: it picks a primary and a secondary primary just dumps to secondary its a glorified backup
<simira> where do I find xlibs for installation?
<mustard5> nathanj, ah ok :)
<nathanj> it says "add subdevice dvb0" but theres no /dev/dvb0
<chmod775> gnome 2.14
<chmod775> ?
<eli> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<adam_> hanaski: when theirs descrepencies or failed data it tries to pull the backup from the secondary, when this get out of whack it resyncs
<eli> Join #xgl-ubuntu
<Pendy> !help
<mustard5> nathanj, this is a new problem?
<adam_> hanasaki: if you can use raid 5 or 0+1
<eli> #join xgl-ubuntu
<xiaoyu> how can i get boot message
<nathanj> mustard5: thats what shows in teh dmesgmy card has loaded but where is it :P
<hanasaki> adam_, ya... i can only do 2 disks.. :( so i am stuck w/ raid 1.. no parity :(
<eli> ok, how do you join a channel ;)
<adam_> xiaoyu: dmesg
<hanasaki> hmm adam_ how do i do 0+1 ? in only software
<myki> Hi. I'm using english language by default with polish keyboard language. It worked for a long time since I got this:
<mustard5> nathanj, I've only hear of /dev/vbi :)
<myki> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<myki>         LANGUAGE = "pl_PL:pl",
<myki>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<myki>         LANG = "pl_PL.UTF-8"
<myki>     are supported and installed on your system.
<myki> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<mustard5> nathanj, not sure what its asking for
<dylan_> can somebody please help /me
<simira> where do I find xlibs for installation?
<chmod775> what is xgl?
<nerochiaro> anyone can suggest me a possible reason why any command i try to run over one of my mounted partitions results in that command freezing and requiring a kill ?
<adam_> hanasaki: $30 ide raid card ;)
<Pendy> c'mon someone i already registrer my nikname how can auth my self pls
<nerochiaro> i can't even unmount that partition anymore
<Pendy> i beg you
<nathanj> mustard5: hold on ill try that
<hanasaki> adam_,  ah.. can u suggest one?
<hanasaki> adam_,  how many disk.. min are needed for 0+1?
<adam_> hanasaki: 2
<eli> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<tk> mustard5,  but if you are gonna do this as well I would recommend replacing PCM with Headphone ;)
<dylan_> FINE... DONT HELP ME
<xiaoyu> i saw a error message when booting but there are no that message
<tk> unless your problem is because of the earphone jack like mine is
<hanasaki> adam_,  u are saying that raid1 is crap?
<xiaoyu> i saw a error message when booting but there are no that message with dmesg
<tk> isnt
<mustard5> tk, mines working! :)
<mustard5> tk, no problems on mine
<Madpilot> Pendy, /msg nickserv help
<adam_> hanasaki: no clearly better than nothing
<asad2005> I have the following error when starting gizmo "Assertion `pcm' failed" any help
<tk> mustard5, mine is too with PCM but of course PCM is only on codecs I think not if you are playing a CD or something
<xiaoyu> "unable to locate RSDP" what does that mean
<tk> I'm gona swithc mine to use headphone because that covers all the bases for me hehe
<hanasaki> fast for reads right? adam_ ? since it can read alternatly from both disks?
<adam_> hanasaki: yup i'm saying you get orders of magnitude more protection / speed if you either buy a 3rd drive and go software raid 5  or get a cheap ide controller at a comp store
<mustard5> tk, I was tk :)
<mustard5> tk, doh..wrong message
<chmod775> ()
<xiaoyu> "unable to locate RSDP" what does that mean
<nathanj> mustard5: nope no /dev/vdi
<mustard5> tk,  ignore that :)
<mustard5> nathanj, vbi or vbi0 ?
<Gopi> I installed xawtv and video Iam getting fine but no just no audio... Usually in Winxp in my Pinnacle PCTV software after installation also I didnt had sound and had to change a setting as follows: Change "TV playback input:" to "Line In"
<Pendy> how do i run wine?
<nathanj> mustard5: nither
<hanasaki> thanks adam_
<xiaoyu> "unable to locate RSDP" what does that mean
<xiaoyu> "unable to locate RSDP" what does that mean,how to solve
<hanasaki> wht is a good cheap ide controler for 0+1 that works in linux
<Pendy> hanasaki, can you pls help me jsut read your pm
<mustard5> nathanj, I'm out of ideas
<bliss> hello all
<Gopi> So is that the reason Iam not getting audio in xawtv also? And how to change maybe that to Line In ?
<Verithrax> Just installed Ubuntu... Amazingly, it works just fine. :)
<hanasaki> Pendy,  dont pm w/o permission
<nathanj> mustard5: pastebin.com/572996
<Pendy> uh
<jonas3> hanasaki, Promise works great!
<tk> mustard5,  hehe actually I just killed all my birds with
<hanasaki> Pendy,  "sudo apt-get install wine"
<bliss> can someone please ssh me on port 22 please 4096.net
<hanasaki> jonas3, dam..for 30$?
<Pendy> its installed now how to run it pls?
<tk> amixer sset Master toggle;amixer sset Headphone toggle
<jonas3> yeah!
<tk> so i contorl both at once now :)
<hanasaki> Pendy,  wine ...exe
<hanasaki> Pendy,  have you read the docs yet?
<hanasaki> ;)
<simira> XLIBS... Where do I find it?
<jonas3> http://www.promise.com/
<mustard5> tk, well done :)
<Pendy> hanasaki, nop where to get that docs
<mustard5> tk, you might want to share with others on the forum ;)
<hanasaki> google for them
<tk> mustard5,  about to register after I finish the rc.local hack
<jonas3> I have Ultra133 TX2 and Ultra100 TX2 IDE-cards
<mustard5> tk, laptop support would be a good forum to post in ...or customisation tips and tricks :)
<Pendy> hanasaki,  pls talk to me in private i realy need someone to help me i'm new on linux
<HappyFool> simira: perhaps you mean the  libx11-6 package?
<hanasaki> pstt.. Pendy  always search the web and read first.... i am slow.. but at least i try before i ask
<HappyFool> simira: or do you need to compile an X11 program?
<hanasaki> Pendy,  then learn linux first.. its a mistake to just isntall linux then try to make it be windows
<simira> HappyFool: was that called xlib6g before? I try to install opera, which depend on these
<elephanthunter> My ethernet isn't working correctly (although I had it working for a previous installation on the same computer.) It works for Windows. Perhaps there's a command to refresh the connection?
<nathanj> bliss: and?
<adam_> elephanthunter: ifconfig -a   see if it has an ip address or is recognized
<HappyFool> simira: I can't find any package with 'xlib6' in the name
<Pendy> hanasaki, i need wine for some programs and a game i usualy use on windows thats why
<HappyFool> simira: do you have normal graphical ubuntu running ?
<simira> HappyFool: me neither. I did before....
<nathanj> mustard5: any ideas/
<HappyFool> simira: tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<bliss> nathanj does it connect
<colm> HappyFool, apt-cache search xlib
<Gopi> I installed xawtv and video Iam getting fine but no just no audio... Usually in Winxp in my Pinnacle PCTV software after installation also I didnt had sound and had to change a setting as follows: Change "TV playback input:" to "Line In"
<Gopi> anyone knows please ?
<colm> HappyFool, libx11-6
<mustard5> nathanj, I'm all out of ideas sorry
<nathanj> mustard5: did you look at the log?
<bliss> mustard5 hi
<hanasaki> brb
<HappyFool> colm: hmm, curious, it seems i said that not long ago ;)
<tk> mustard5,  hehe the rc.local stuff dont quite work :P
<HappyFool> simira: according to packages.ubuntu.com there's never been any package with 'xlib6' in the name in ubuntu
<mustard5> nathanj, I am now
<Toma-> Gopi, swap the plugs?
<mustard5> hey bliss
<colm> HappyFool, sorry I was afk, is that not the lib you need?
<elephanthunter> adam_: what would I be looking for?
<hanasaki> darn the good sataII cards are 400$ and port!
<HappyFool> colm: simira wants to install opera
<hanasaki> for raid
<adam_> elephanthunter: should be a device called eth0
<hanasaki> bbiab
<simira> HappyFool: yes, it's in Breezy, but not in Dapper
<elephanthunter> adam_: okay, I see it
<HappyFool> simira: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser ?
<adam_> elephanthunter: it should have an ip addr:
<mustard5> nathanj, it doesnt make much sense to me :)
<mustard5> nathanj, seems to be recognising it ok though
<simira> HappyFool: doesn't solve my prolem
<nathanj> mustard5: maybe im missing a package?
<mustard5> nathanj, try v4lconf
<mustard5> nathanj, its a terminal command
<HappyFool> simira: sorry, i'm not at all familiar with dapper. Have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<elephanthunter> adam_: There's an inet6 address, but it's just mumble jumble. I don't see anything that looks like a normal IP.
<mustard5> nathanj, man v4lconf for manual
<Mabus06> When my system is running sluggishly, like, as if I was running XP, but my CPU usage and ram usage is low, what could be the issue?
<adam_> elephanthunter: try sudo dhclient
<simira> HappyFool: I didn't even know it excisted. There are too many channels
<nathanj> mustard5: invalid arguement
<simira> HappyFool: but xlibs are in Breezy, anyway
<bliss> nathanj does it connect
<elephanthunter> adam_: okay... it's doing stuff. Am I looking for something?
<mustard5> nathanj, read the manual    type man v4lconf
<elephanthunter> adam_: oh.. "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<mustard5> nathanj, my recollection of it is very sketchy unfortunately
<adam_> elephanthunder: is your comp connected to the network?
<joe_alf> what's the keyboard key combination for switching workspace in gnome?
<bliss> mustard5 can you ssh me please on port 22 --let me know what happens 4096.net
<HappyFool> simira: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libx11-6 -- about the best I can do
<nathanj> bliss: no
<elephanthunter> adam_: It's hooked into the ethernet port. The computer will connect fine if I boot into Windows.
<colm> joe_alf, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<simira> HappyFool: that is not the right one, sorry
<speyer> !horde
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<speyer> !horde3
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<adam_> elephanthunter:
<bliss> nathanj no it does not connect --what client are you useing please
<mustard5> bliss, not really, as I have to go soon..sorry
<nathanj> bliss: ssh
<topyli> elephanthunter: i have a box at work that won't get an address with the breezy kernel. i installed the old hoary kernel and all is fine. i have no idea what my university network's nameservers do, but that's what happened to me
<bliss> mustard5 ok no worries
<nathanj> bliss: i portscanned also and that port is closed as far as i cn see
<munzir> Hi, I opened some tabs on firefox, the font of the title of the tab got changed when the tab is active and when it's not. How can I control the font of this title please?
<speyer> anyone using horde in ubuntu ?
<Mabus06> Stupid question, but on gimp how do you get it to use your active brush instead of whatever other option you can pick (ie: fill, pencil, color selector)...
<adam_> elephanthunter, could be a driver issue with your card
<adam_> elephanthunter, try googling your card and your distro
<bliss> nathanj thanks for that I do not think in your scan you will find any ports open are you getting anyting on any ports?
<redblade> Hi
<Toma-> Mabus06, active brush?
<nathanj> bliss: no all 'filtered'
<elephanthunter> adam_: thanks :D
<colm> Mabus06, is it not 'p'
<csk_> hello could someone please tell me is it possible to access certain files that are in an NTFS windows partition from ubuntu.
<elephanthunter> topyli: Is there a simple way to downgrade without reinstalling?
<speyer> anyone using horde ?
<speyer> no one ?
<Pendy> damn its not that hard lol i only had to use sudo wine thefilename.exe
<Pendy> to run it lol
<Toma-> speyer, what is horde?
<topyli> elephanthunter: i downloaded the hoary kernel from archive.ubuntu.com and installed it
<Pendy> i start to understand how to run the programs lol
<bliss> nathanj so some are and some are not---which are not filtered ?
<Toma-> Pendy, no need for sudo....
<dejx> re
<topyli> elephanthunter: the rest of the system didn't need any tweaking
<nathanj> bliss:  no
<Pendy> actuay i tryed without sudo and it didnt worked
<Pendy> i had to use duso
<Pendy> dusi**
<Toma-> Pendy, what program?
<bliss> nathanj ---no as in no they are all filtered
<scotty78483> hey guys - just installed ubuntu - X wont load.. I have an A8AE-LE with ATI Radeon 200 express.. any ideas?
<Pendy> im practicin using limewire after that i wil instal the game Counter strike
<Ribs> scotty78483: Do you get an error?
<bliss> nathanj or no as in you cannot get any ports at all
<nathanj> bliss: its fine.
<scotty78483> somewhat.. cant remember it off hand though..sorry
<Ribs> hrmm
<bliss> nathanj ok what is fine
<colm> Pendy, this is a good guide to steam: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Steam
<Ribs> You may need to edit the xorg.conf file to load the generic vesa driver
<Ribs> then you can look at the wiki/forums for a fix
<Pendy> ok
<bosjsdfl> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Gopi_> Toma-: Sorry got disconnected.... What do u mean by swap the plugs ??
<Rambo3> scotty78483 "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rambo3> "
<scotty78483> k... xorg is located where ? sorry been since 99 since i used nix
<Pendy> im geetin many error messege while isntalling limewire,
<scotty78483> k
<Ribs> scotty78483: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where the file is, you can edit it with "sudo nano"
<Gopi_> Toma-: Will it make a difference ?
<Toma-> Pendy, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<Toma-> Gopi_, u dunno
<Toma-> *i dunno
<scotty78483> k
<Ribs> scotty78483: It would be ideal if you could have two computers running here... one you can use to talk to us, and the Ubuntu computer
<scotty78483> I do.. I can do that.. one other ? - It asked for me for my "main account" name and pw, but whats the root pw?
<Ribs> scotty78483: Just use the password you gave when you installed Ubuntu
<K-Rich> can someone tell me how to make it so my computer has /dev/fd0u1722 on each boot? i tried 'sudo mknod -m 0660 /dev/fd0u1722 b 2 60 ; sudo chown root.floppy /dev/fd0u1722' but when i reboot it's not there any longer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Ribs> your 'normal' password, if you like
<scotty78483> i tryed that .. wouldnt take it
<Rambo3> you missed to read wiki first scotty78483
<Ribs> Well, it should do
<Ribs> Are you SURE you have the password correct?
<scotty78483> i thought so too
<scotty78483> yea I go under "scott" just fine
<Rambo3> if you use expert install ubuntu it will install root account , else it wont
<scotty78483> `okay i did not ..
<ompaul> !sudoroot
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<scotty78483> allright I'll try this and see what happens..
<ompaul> scotty78483, have a look at that page
<fatejudger> I can't seem to mount Samba shares at boot using the fstab
<fatejudger> Samba loads after the share mount is attempted
<fatejudger> which is why it fails
<fatejudger> does anyone know a way around this?
<scotty78483> thanks :)
<scotty78483> lemmie try this.. I got another boat anchor i can use if i got probs..tx guys
<hanasaki> hmm what partition type should cfdisk say hdb1 is when it is part of an raid1 array?
<adam_> fatejudger: are you trying to mount shares locally from the smb server?
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<fatejudger> adam_: yes
<SirKillalot> how do I start the xscreensaver daemon
<SirKillalot> ?
<ompaul> fatejudger, those two links tell you all you need to know
<topyli> imho, ubotu's sudo factoid should be fixed, to say "root logins are disabled" instead of "root password is locked"
<hanasaki> adam_, ?
<adam_> fatejudger: erm if their local why don't you just mount them locally
<adam_> hanasaki: ?
<fatejudger> adam_: wait, sorry
<hanasaki> adam_,  hmm what partition type should cfdisk say hdb1 is when it is part of an raid1 array?
<fatejudger> adam_: they're not local
<fatejudger> adam_: they're on another computer
<ompaul> topyli, do you want to fix it ? ;-) or do you want me to
<fatejudger> adam_: which is why I'm using Samba
<K-Rich> can someone tell me how to make it so my computer has /dev/fd0u1722 on each boot? i tried 'sudo mknod -m 0660 /dev/fd0u1722 b 2 60 ; sudo chown root.floppy /dev/fd0u1722' but when i reboot it's not there any longer. not sure how to do this with udev. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<fatejudger> ompaul: that doesn't work
<colm> SirKillalot, system > preferences > screensaver
<fatejudger> ompaul: like I said, Samba gets loaded AFTER the drive mount is attempted
<topyli> ompaul: i forgot how to change them :)
<SirKillalot> colm, I mean via terminal
<adam_> fatejudger you don't need samba to be running to mount a remote share
<fatejudger> adam_: how so?
<ompaul> fatejudger, sorry they are not on your machine - that is interesting you want the samba client to mount them
<fatejudger> adam_: and why does it give me errors then when I try and mount it at boot?
<adam_> fatejudger, prob config error use this example
<chmod775> is it safe to upgrade to drapper
<fatejudger> ompaul: some programs don't do well with smb://
<chmod775> ?
<adam_> fatejudge: use the following //ip/sharename /local/mount smbfs uid=1000,gid=1000,username=fatejudger,password=XXXXXX 0 0
<fatejudger> chmod775: your computer might explode
<chmod775> hehe
<adam_> hanasaki, looking back one sec
<fatejudger> I don't have any security
<fatejudger> it's all "guest" access
<colm> SirKillalot, $xscreensaver-command -activate
<bosjsdfl> can i use paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 for kubuntu?
<fatejudger> I think that may be why it's getting messed up
<hanasaki> thanks adam_ .. and can u tell me where the info is? so i can do some reading on my own? thanks!
<adam_> hanasaki, google "software raid  linux"
<ompaul> fatejudger, I don't do samba at all, I don't do windows at all sorry so you have reached the limits of my knowledge on that
<fructose> How do you view FPS with glxgears?
<fatejudger> well does anyone have this working?
<adam_> fatejudger, i use this at home and at work
<adam_> fatejudger, make sure you actual samba share is working first
<hanasaki> hmm not finding anyth8ign usefull..how did u make out adam_ ?
<colm> fructose, $glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<adam_> grrr your lucky i'm waiting for my kernel module to compile ;)
<hanasaki> ;)
<Syns> 4294671.431000]  pnp: PnPACPI: unknown resource type 7
<Syns> [4294671.431000]  pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c02
<Syns> [4294671.432000]  pnp: PnPACPI: unknown resource type 7
<Syns> anyone know what that is?
<ompaul> Syns, please don't paste in the channel use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<adam_> Syns: some you have a peice of hardware thats ACPI is unsupported (ACPI is a god aweful mess in all os's but esp *nix)
<fatejudger> adam_: I can mount it manually
<K-Rich> can someone tell me how to make it so my computer has /dev/fd0u1722 on each boot? i tried 'sudo mknod -m 0660 /dev/fd0u1722 b 2 60 ; sudo chown root.floppy /dev/fd0u1722' but when i reboot it's not there any longer. not sure how to do this with udev. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<adam_> fatejudger: did you see my example from before for the fstab file? check that against yours
<fatejudger> adam_: in fact, I can mount it using the fstab AFTER samba has loaded
<gunichou> hi all/salut tlm
<gunichou> jai besoin d'aide
<hanasaki> adam.. sorry to be a pain.. so is it ok that cfdisk shows the partition type as reiser? for hda1 and hdc1?  the partitions in hte raid1
<Syns> so ACPI is a plug and play detector?
<adam_> hanasaki: yes it will show whatever you formatted it as, sry i misunderstood your question before
<hanasaki> oh heh sok.. what did u think i was asking?
<adam_> hanasaki, what the partition code for a raid 1 partion was
<ompaul> Syns, Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<breezanne> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<fatejudger> adam_: I think that it might not be working because I don't have any security on it
<ompaul> Syns, PnP is plug and play
<gunichou> can someone say me how i can write in the "environment" file on ect dir please
<fatejudger> adam_: Samba might be expecting me to supply credentials
<ompaul> Syns, sorry wrong one Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<Syns> i know, but it says PNPACpi
<adam_> fatejudger, use the username and password options for the fstab file
<Syns> ah
<Gopi_> hi
<adam_> username=fate,password=XXXXX
<hanasaki> i figured it woudl show as other than reiser since it can be anyting underneath.. its just the md_ that is rieser.. not necessarily the disks in the group
<gunichou> can someone say me how i can write in the "environment" file on ect dir please
<Syns> so there is nothing i can do?
<hanasaki> adam_, right?
<csk_> can someone tell me why when i type in "mkdir /media/partitionname" its says that permission is deined
<Syns> this only happend with dapper by the way
<fatejudger> adam_: like I said, I don't have any username or password requirements to access my samba share
<Syns> never saw this with breezy
<adam_> csk_, your not root/root-like use sudo /media/partitionname
<adam_> fatejudger, for remote mounts to work from a fstab samba client set security = user in your smb.conf file
<gunichou> can someone say me how i can write in the "environment" file on ect dir please
<Scott31337> okay guys - i back - Im reading the log file - Im not in the same room though - drmopen fails, and xaainit (i believe) does too.. it does pick up my video card in the beginning (ati radeon xpress 200)
<adam_> fatejudger, the use smbpasswd -a username to add a new user
<gunichou> can someone say me how i can write in the "environment" file on ect dir please
<hanasaki> adam_, what do u do fora  job? u know a dam lot about this !
<csk_> thanks
<ompaul> gunichou, >>sudo nano /etc/environment<< warning back it up before you do :-) >> sudo cp /etc/environment /etc/environment.old<<
<fatejudger> adam_: ohhh, okay
<adam_> hanasaki, i'm a compter security engineer for a large online retailer thats named after a river in a south american country
<Scott31337> how can I set it to a generic vesa driver and try that way
<[-DevinE-] > can someone give me some information on how 2 use cedega ?
<drgreborn> i have a problem witrh firefox
<drgreborn> when i click on the launcher in the applications menu
<adam_> Scott31337, in your xorg.conf / xfree86 file set driver = vesa
<drgreborn> it gives me this error
<drgreborn> Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox.desktop'
<marlun> how do i update the search database so I can use the locate command?
<adam_> marlun, updatedb as root/sudo
<marlun> adam_, thanks
<drgreborn> but i can launch firefox through console
<hanasaki> adam_,  thats cool.. i do tons of app level security during design/dev
<gunichou> i cant use JAR files why?
<adam_> gunichou, is java installed?
<gunichou> yes but i cant write in environment file
<adam_> hanasaki, kewl what language
<hanasaki> mostly java
<hanasaki> used to be alot of c++/c
<Scott31337> adam: do I just add/type that out in a blank line ?
<ompaul> drgreborn, so copy it from the menu again and remove the icon on the desktop
<hanasaki> ok.. my cp -a is done!  bbiab.. gonna try this cool stuff
<adam_> hanasaki, kewl i used to do alot of JAAS work at my last company writing custom auth modules
<hanasaki> ;)
<gunichou> i just can open environment file but i cant write on it
<drgreborn> ompaul: I'm sorry I dont understand
<[-DevinE-] > sebastian
<gunichou> i just can open environment file but i cant write on it
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey
<ompaul> drgreborn, delete the icon on the desktop and copy it from the menu  click and drag
<Alex[RM-UK] > I have a 64Bit CPU (AMD x2 3800) and I was wondering if I can install 32bit linux on it?
<adam_> Scott31337, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf under "Device"  change Driver "whaterver Prob ATI" to Driver "vesa"
<Pendy> ok im lost i have isntalled the program Limewire how can i run it, im totaly lost pls help me
<Alex[RM-UK] > because I hate all the non-64bit support
<ompaul> Alex[RM-UK] , no problem at all
<Syns> ompaul, i also get this: PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:10000@fe000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<colm> Alex[RM-UK] , yes, no probs
<Scott31337> k
<Alex[RM-UK] > colm, ompaul exelent
<drgreborn> ompaul: i have no icon on the desktop
<gunichou> i just can open environment file but i cant write on it
<ompaul> Syns, it is a card your machine is not able to load - prehaps a TV card but that is a wild one eight educated guess
<adam_> gunichou, does your app have perms to write to that dir?
<gunichou> i dont know cause its my first time on linux
<Syns> hrm.. perhaps its the scsi card
<ompaul> drgreborn, where are you trying to start it from ?
<Mabus06> can you do animation with the gimp?
<[-DevinE-] > hi ompaul
<drgreborn> the application kicker
<adam_> gunichou, goto the dir and do ls -al
<ompaul> Syns, its remove the card gamble time
<gunichou> how make this ?
<Syns> ah.. the scsi card is just sitting in there.. i have nothing connected to it..
<Syns> k
<Syns> thanx..
<ompaul> gunichou, are you trying to install java
<drgreborn> i opened some of the other .desktop file and its just seems to be a description in diff languages
<gunichou> yes
<ompaul> Syns, I dont think it is scsi, scsi is rather well supported
-[-DevinE-] :#ubuntu- can anyone give me the trial version of cedega 4.4
<gunichou> im on last level for install
<Syns> hrm, there is nothing else though...
<gunichou> when i need to write on environment file
<Syns> everything else works
<Syns> all drives, the ethernet works..
<fatejudger> adam_: I just restarted to see if it would work, and it didn't
<fatejudger> adam_: but, if I run sudo mount -a
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fatejudger> adam_: AFTER samba has loaded
<fatejudger> adam_: it works perfectly
<Syns> i have no other cards
<gunichou> i need to write this in environment file "JAVA_HOME=/opt/jre1.5.0_06" but i just can open the file but dont write
<Syns> i think its an issue with dapper maybe?
<Syns> this never happend with breezy
<drgreborn> ompaul: any ideas?
<ompaul> drgreborn, kubuntu?
<Rambo3> fatejududger , cant you just put "mount" somwhere in you startup scipt then
<gunichou> i need to write this in environment file "JAVA_HOME=/opt/jre1.5.0_06" but i just can open the file but dont write
<drgreborn> ompaul: regular
<adam_> fatejudger, your smbserver and the client your trying to mount it from are seperate machines correct
<drgreborn> ompaul: gnome
<csk_> i wish to edit the etc/fstab file. however it says readonly and i cant add anything. any suggestions
<drgreborn> ompaul: its just a menu config file right? could I just get it from some one?
<gunichou> adam_ Syns i think its an issue with dapper maybe?
<ompaul> drgreborn, okay, so did you try do upgrade FF ?
<colm> gunichou, try this in the meantime: $export JAVA_HOME=/opt/jre1.5.0_06
<gunichou> adam_  i need to write this in environment file "JAVA_HOME=/opt/jre1.5.0_06" but i just can open the file but dont write
<drgreborn> ompaul: I foolowed the wiki to install the 1.5
<[-DevinE-] > haha verry funny
<bimberi> csk_: from a terminal type 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<apt514> How do i preview ogg audio in Nautilus?
<gunichou> where i need to type this ?
<ompaul> drgreborn, seems it failed in some way
<colm> gunichou, in the terminal
<csk_> thanks
<drgreborn> ompaul: i can start in console but not the aplication menu
<adam_> gunichou, what shell are you using?
<bimberi> csk_: yw :)
<gunichou> error message
<gunichou> i use ubuntu
<bliss> mustard5 thanks nice try
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=devine@*.galati.astral.ro]  by Seveas
* [-DevinE-]  was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<adam_> gunichou,  on the command line type echo $SHELL and tell me the output
<drgreborn> ompaul: would getting the .desktop dile from someone and placing it there fix it?
<ompaul> drgreborn, you can click on applications - add applications - set up a new starting point
<apt514> Why can wavs & mp3s be previewed in Nautilus but not ogg?
<Scott31337> tx anyways guys
<gunichou> it open window and close
<csk_> bimberi: it says authentication rejected and the file that opens up has nothing in it.plus when i try to save it it says it cant
<gunichou> sniff
<adam_> fatejudger, smbfs is a kernel module that loads dynamically at runtime based on when a need for that driver is called, if you are trying to mount a samba share locally from ie on the same server then yes you won't be able to do that until after samba has started
<bimberi> csk_: paste the command you typed
<adam_> fatejudger, but you don't even need samba installed to mount a samba share only kernel driver support
<csk_> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<AMD64Athlon> is the command to remove a package sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<lite> yes
<adam_> AMD64Athlon, yes and do an apt-get --help for a list of all the common commands
<csk_> bimberi : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lucas_> how can i reconfigure X?
<Muldy> how's dapper coming along?
<Muldy> oops
<bimberi> csk_: looks good, what's the output of 'ls -l /etc/fstab'
<bimberi> ?
<lite> AMD64Athlon, yep. and sudo is also a command. it runs the following command with root user privileges (or other user if specified)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<csk_> bimberi: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 734 2006-02-25 09:12 /etc/fstab
<Mabus06> Do themes slow your system down? My system is really slow even though I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb ram, and only a small percentage of it is being used
<colm> lucas_ $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rambo3> csk_ run sudo ony see if that helps
<Rambo3> no gk
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> does ubuntu and kubuntu use different repositories or same?
<HappyFool> the same
<csk_> rambo3: yes that works!!! thanks!!
<bimberi> csk_: that looks ok too.  when i run 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab' I get the authentication warning but it opens the correct file.  I'm not sure what's wrong sorry
<asdffasdf> Linus Torvaldus saved the world.
<linuxboyfriend> HappyFool: are you telling me?
<csk_> bimberi : nw thanks for ur help anyway
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: yip ;)
<ompaul> asdffasdf, and so did Linus Torvalds :-)
<linuxboyfriend> HappyFool: ok, thanks a lot :)
<asdffasdf> Hurra
<csk_> last question- i have two partions in windows one is NTFS with windows the other is a FAT32. i know to get the windows in C drive i need hda1 but what do i need for the FAT32 partion
<asdffasdf> HIP HIP
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> methinks windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<asdffasdf> you will never need windows again, when you switch to ubuntu!
<asdffasdf> 'couse you will have no money to buy it! :)
<Seveas> any romanians around who can translate something for me?
<bimberi> csk_: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' should show you
<asdffasdf> you do not need windows. they need you!
<ompaul> asdffasdf, stop please
<leshaste> where would I find the  <Help> messages that you see in make menuconfig?
<ompaul> asdffasdf, there are 600+ people in the channel
<Rambo3> make xconfig
<asdffasdf> ok, sorry, no more. I just want to contribute.
<csk_> bimberi: thanks dude
<leshaste> Rambo3: I mean.. where are they on the system
<PhyuckYiu> whats the sys reqs for ubuntu?
<bimberi> csk_: yay, something worked?! :P
<dejx> depence of your needs
<Rambo3> no idea, never read those, only tutorials
<ompaul> asdffasdf, so help where you can :) read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules and join the club
<Seveas> PhyuckYiu, 64mb mem / 512mb disk / 400 mhz for a no-graphics console-only system
<Nabiki> Ok.. I'm concious for a moment.. Does anyone know of a channel that discusses licenses? :P
<bilange> imo, 400mhz for a non-graphic environment is too much
<PhyuckYiu> and how often will i get the BSOD?
<Seveas> Nabiki, #debian 
<HappyFool> leshaste: maybe use 'grep -ilr "help text here" *' to find it. I'd guess somewhere in scripts/
<bilange> that is, unless you have tyo compile at hand
<Seveas> PhyuckYiu, never
<leshaste> HappyFool: in /usr/src/linux??
<cafuego> PhyuckYiu: You'll only get it if you enable the screensaver.
<HappyFool> leshaste: yip
<PhyuckYiu> lol
<apt514> hey guys did you hear about pages.google.com? looks like a good idea for Ubuntu
<Rambo3> but updatedb && locate make-kpkg should be near those packages
<cafuego> make-kpkg is in /usr/bin
<PhyuckYiu> but what im really wondering is will the system hog after huge uptime like win?
<cafuego> PhyuckYiu: No
<leshaste> HappyFool: that doesn't work
<Mabus06> Do themes slow your system down? My system is really slow even though I have a 2.8ghz processor and 1gb ram, and only a small percentage of it is being used
<HappyFool> leshaste: what's some sample help text ?
<cafuego> PhyuckYiu: Individual application might, but you can quit and restart them.
<PhyuckYiu> so the core system wont hog down, good to know
<Mabus06> Almost any ubuntu thing I try to open up... change background, theme, whatever.. it takes so long I have to force quit.
<drgreborn> ompaul: i fixed it by writing my own .desktop file. not pretty but it works
<bilange> PhyuckYiu: actually, I can have a week (and more) of uptime without any "slowing down" problems. after a week or so, you still don't have to reboot, but restarting the graphical interface might help
<apt514> u know openbox flys too
<cafuego> PhyuckYiu: For instance, Linux servers happily run for *years* without reboots.
<lite> kde flys, too ;)
<cafuego> 'flies'
<PhyuckYiu> thats good
<apt514> Mabus how mem do you have?
<lite> yep
<Mabus06> apt514: 1gb
<apt514> Mabus Did you try the Live CD?
<HappyFool> leshaste: look in the Kconfig files
* cafuego got to 327 days before the power failed and the UPS ran down :-(
<Mabus06> apt514: no...
<HappyFool> leshaste: e.g., arch/sh/Kconfig
<apt514> Mabus ah the harddrive might be the speed prb
<HappyFool> leshaste: the Kconfig files seem to have a fairly simple format; just look for the 'help' tag
<linuxboyfriend> How can I check wheather DMA is enable or not?
<cafuego> linuxboyfriend: via hdparm
<cafuego> linuxboyfriend: 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda'
<apt514> Mabus what cpu yougot?
<Mabus06> apt514: P4 2.8ghz
<apt514> Mabus have you tried mounting a ramdisk?
<linuxboyfriend> cafuego: what the things like readahead, keepsettings, unmaskirq etc?
<cafuego> linuxboyfriend: stuff you can happily ignore
<csk_> bimber: when i try to do 'sudo gedit etc/fstab' its saying '-using device default'. why?
<Mabus06> apt514: don't know what that is... btw, try using the tab function... type mab and then tab
<apt514> Mabus do you hey a usbkey?
<linuxboyfriend> cafuego: I want to learn about them, where I can learn about them?
<Mabus06> apt514:  a 512mb, yeah
<cafuego> linuxboyfriend: the manpage will probably explain best, let me see...
<bilange> linuxboyfriend: maybe the manual pages can provide more infos about these... but in your case you should be interested in using the -d parameter
<cafuego> Yep
<cafuego> You want -c1 -d1 -u1
<cafuego> 32bit, dma, unmaskirq
<HappyFool> it would be cool if the main man-pages were served on ubuntu.com (e.g., man.ubuntu.com/hdparm-8 )
<goon> could anyone help me please?
<linuxboyfriend> cafuego, bilange: yes manpage will describe it but I think there may be more good manuals online
<jetscreamer> there are many online manpages
<dejx> goon juts ask a question
<Rambo3> why wpud that be cool
* cafuego doubts any other params will affect performance much
<goon> I can't transfer at more than 1Mo/s on my 100Mbits network
<goon> can't find where it comes from
<goon> dejx, done ;)
<cafuego> check for miscontigured Windows machines with netBIOS enabled.
<bilange> HappyFool: i dunno, it sounds like a pain in the ass to manage a repository of manpages online-- I mean, using manpages for different versions of programs, and then depending on which ubuntu release you have, etc...
<csk_> when i try to do 'sudo gedit etc/fstab' its saying '-using device default'. why?
<goon> cafuego, same thing with ssh transfer
<goon> cafuego, but where do I look for this?
<cafuego> goon: ssh mainly depends on cpu speed (encrytion/decription)
<HappyFool> bilange: fair enough. i guess man.ubuntu.com/breezy/i386/hdparm-8 would become a pita. i also think i saw that yelp (or whatever gnome's help thing is) is getting better at man and info pages
<cafuego> On my slowest box I can only do 'scp' at 500K/sec no matter how fast the network is.
<goon> cafuego, http too ;)
<cafuego> slow harddisk?
<goon> 4200 rpm but 3 months old only
<bilange> HappyFool: maybe using a simple page "please select your release version" before displaying the manpage would help alot (and stores the selection in a cookie)
<linuxboyfriend> how can I install some frontend (gui) for my mplayer through apt-get?
<apt514> riddle me this riddle me that why does nautilus not preview vorbis ogg like mpeg & wav files?
<goon> cafuego, I'm sure he can do more than 1 Mo/s
<bilange> (.. then always goes directly to online manpages once the user selected his version)
<kroon> Hey all.. Anyone here uses ubuntu with apache and is from sweden or one of the iso-8859-1 countries? I have a problem with that users are uploading filenames with swerdish  in them and cant access them
<srid> how to install firefox flash plugin in dapper flight4? There are no dapper apt-sources
<cafuego> apt514: missing the correct gstreamer lib?
<cafuego> kroon: Just use utf8
<kroon> I cant use utf-8 on all sites...
<kroon> Not every site has utf-8
<cafuego> j!
<apt514> that's what i thought, but i have xine-lib in totem & every gstreamer lib in univ/multi repos
<bilange> srid, i would install flash/shockwave manually, I think macromedia has a linux package on its website... once you get it, you can always put the flash library in the plugins directory which is inside mozilla/firefox' directory
<bilange> aw man.
<apt514> cafuego would there be a conflict of which lib nautilus uses like ffmpeg/xine?
<cafuego> apt514: not a clue
<zF> I have a question
<zF> Suppose I run ssh, start a process and close it
<zF> What happens to the shell that's running (or the program that's spawned from it) after I close the ssh connection.
<Wolfwood> There, just finished Crime and Punishment (for the second time)
<zF> Obviously the program continues to run... But, where, how can I close it, for instance.
<Fujitsu> You have to kill it, zF.
<kroon> cafuego : How can i use utf-8 when not all my sites on the server use utf-8?
<Fujitsu> killall <name>
<bilange> if you want to get back to the program, i would use GNU screen
<bilange> (even if  you quit your ssh session, etc)
<zF> bilange: can you elaborate?
<tk> not all programs stay running if you exit your SSH session, it depends on how they are designed and how you run them
<zF> I started a shoutcast server in ssh and exited the program. Obviously the shoutcast server continues to run, but the ssh connection is closed.
<Wolfwood> Would I have to change my keyboard layout to make some foreign characters in Linux?
<tk> you can use nohup, or screen
<tk> but nohup might not let you bring it forward again
<tk> i forget
<Wolfwood> I want to type German, and don't know how to get the umlaut and eszet.
<bilange> sure, gnu screen spawns execute one (or more) programs like you usually do, then you type a command to "detach" from screen--- all programs that screen started (including screen) is kept running in the background
<bilange> ...so you can disconnect, logout, take a week off.. and when you get back, you only have to type 'screen -some_parameter_i_forgot' to get back inside your progams, were you left
<HappyFool> assuming the machine didn't reboot ;)
<Rambo3> Wolfwood if you have a forign keyboard then yes
<bilange> re-what? :)
<zF> This seems complicated. :(
<bilange> maybe it was just my explaination :/
<zF> so, do I type screen <the command to start the program>
<Wolfwood> Just a US keyboard
<tk> zF, it takes geting used to is all
<bilange> screen will start a new command line ("shell") when you dont write anything
<Wolfwood> It's one thing I'm going to regret giving up from the Mac OS - the use of the option key to produce foreign characters quickly and easily.
<Rambo3> you ll have to bind keys  somehow , but i dont know
<bilange> or i guess you can specify something to run, too
<zF> so
<HappyFool> zF: you can use pkill or similar to kill a daemon. Most daemons *should* be stoppable by initscripts (/etc/init.d/shoutcast, maybe ?)
<Wolfwood> option-u for umlaut.. well, I'm looking at the keyboard prefs now. Plenty of layouts available.
<HappyFool> Wolfwood: try to enable a 'Compose' key. I think it's somewhere under keyboard prefs
<Rambo3> http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html  this might help you
<Rambo3> do some google search tho
<Wolfwood> ok
<HappyFool> Wolfwood: then you can type Compose-" (Compose-Shift-' here) and then e to get umlaut-e
<zF> HappyFool, there's no install for the shoutcast server, so I'm 99% sure there's no init.d registry for it (I tried to to no avail, thanks for the tip, though)
<savon> hello iv just install ubuntu but i can install anytinig
<savon> how do I do?
<HappyFool> zF: hrm. well, there's still pkill ;)
<zF> So, to clarify... I connect to my ssh server, enter 'screen'
<zF> then I run the command
<bilange> by command, i assume anything that doesnt send you back  to the prompt, like an IRC client
<zF> For the shoutcast server, the ocmmand to bring up the server is ./sc_serv
<speedo_> g' day guys
<zF> in the directory with the executable sc_serv
<bilange> oooh-- hold on a second
<beena> how to open flash exe files ?
<bilange> did you know you can send a program in the background by adding an "&" next to the command?
<savon> wine?
<beena> savon: is it to me?
<Wolfwood> K, let's see..
<speedo_> which program i have to install to read wmv , avi mpeg files?
<savon> yes:beena
<bilange> by default, the shoutcast server stays on the screen, displaying whats going on-- I assume you want it to be running "in the background", right?
<redblade> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with MySQL
<beena> savon: how can i open it?
<redblade> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)'
<redblade> I'm not sure what to do.
<oyvindgl> hello, I try to install emacs with apt-get install emacs, but it could not find emacs in the standard repostitory... could someone help me?
<HappyFool> oyvindgl: try emacs21
<savon> beena: open the terminal, and whirite wine or start wine
<oyvindgl> thank you
<oyvindgl> :-D
<mp3guy> what does "Invalid module format
<mp3guy> " mean?
<cafuego> redblade: dapper?
<beena> savon: ok savon
<HappyFool> oyvindgl: anything for a fellow emacs-user! ;)
<redblade> breezy
<cafuego> redblade: Ok, well, the mysql server rocket is actually in /var/lib/mysql/
<bilange> using emacs to textedit is like crushing a fly with a hummer :)
<redblade> okay
<mp3guy> anyone? "Invalid module format"
<mp3guy> !sqcam
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mp3guy
<HappyFool> bilange: not unlike using a 2GHz machine with 1GB of ram to text-edit a 1kB file then? :P
<redblade> cafuego, I'm not sure what you mean, I need to make sure that MySQL is running
<speedo_> guys my Totem can't run avi mpeg and wma files
<speedo_> does exist another program to install?
<Rambo3> ps -d |grep mysql
<bilange> well, dont you need to edit a 1kb file, reguardless of how fast your machine is? :)
<bilange> speedo_: if you dont mind using command line, mplayer is great-- for a windowed video player, there's helix and VNC
<redblade> Rambo3, where you directing that at me?
<Wolfwood> My theme keeps switching back and forth now.
<speedo_> oh thanks a lot
<Rambo3> no to everyone that didnt ask about mysql
<zF> bilange, when the server is ran it does refresh current information in the terminals. So if I ran such a command remotely I'd like to be able to return to my desktop at some point and see what has been done/is going on.
<Rambo3> offcourse
<xiaoyu> how to remove icons on mydesktop of vfat partitions
<savon> But how do I install an rpm file in ubunto?
<redblade> cafuego, is there anything else that would work?
<Rambo3> you dont if you dont need savon
<elephanthunter> savon: convert it with alien
<xiaoyu> how to remove icons on mydesktop of vfat partitions
<beena> how to open password protected zip file created using winzip 8?
<savon> ok but i cant install tar.gz also
<bilange> zf, I dont remember all of the shoutcast docs, but I think you can always check out whats going on over a web interface-- otherwise, you can always enable logging (in the sc_something.conf) and type 'tail -f log_file_you_specified'
<savon> I have big problems!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<beena> password protected zip files. how to open them?
<zF> What's the terminal command to list running processes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=devine@*.galati.astral.ro *!*@*fiberworld.nl *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net *!*@tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb broken_ladder!*@* *!n=psi-jack@*.austin.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Rambo3> zF ps -d
<bimberi> xiaoyu: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor, /apps/nautilus/desktop, volumes_visible
<beena> ubotu zip
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beena
<elephanthunter> savon: I don't believe there's a standard way to install tar.gz
<Rambo3> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stoned!*@*]  by Seveas
* stoned was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<bimberi> beena: unzip -P <password> <file>
<Seveas> !forget sex
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot sex
<bilange> if the "current information" get annoying, you can either logout and come back in, or by typing "./sc_serv > /dev/null &". the "> /dev/null" part tells the system to take whats being displayed and redirect it to nowhere, which is /dev/null
<savon> woot standard way?  what can I install white ubuntu?
<beena> bimberi: great bimberi. i ll try
<elephanthunter> Saveas: What was that about?
<elephanthunter> *Seveas
<Seveas> elephanthunter, someone added stupid things to the bot. such actions are rewarded with a ban
<savon> Soma packages I musat cuoud install
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to mount remote samba shares?
<fatejudger> at boot that is
<zF> bilange, thank you very much. You've been very helpful.
<Rambo3> savon use babelfish to translate you questions
<fatejudger> it won't work unless Samba is started for some reason
<bilange> zf no problem :D
<fatejudger> and the fstab tries to mount it before that
<kenroy_> gnome themes are the best
<savon> and I just whant to know how I install something in ubunto
<elephanthunter> Seveas: How would one go about adding useful information to the bot?
<speedo_> ok but how set helix like reader of deafult
<Seveas> ubotu, tell elephanthunter about yourself
<Rambo3> savon use add applications programs
<beena> bimberi: "unsupported compression method 99" any idea?
<bilange> speedo_: i know a way but its a bit long-- if anyone else know a way quickly, go ahead
<elephanthunter> Seveas: Nifty, thanks.
<speedo_> everytime i try to read a video files
<Rambo3> savon : http://www.ubuntu-se.org/Wiki/Synaptic
<speedo_> totem starts
<speedo_> but i want that helix starts
<bilange> speedo_: in my case, I changed this by right clicking the file (in the file manager), selecting properties, "open with" tab
<savon> so I cant do it in the terminal?
<speedo_> ah ok
<savon> Bad os!
<Rambo3> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/Wiki/AptGet?highlight=%28apt%29
<speedo_> but i want to make it a default application
<ompaul> fatejudger, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/165 that might help, where they use "root@machine #" you use sudo have fun
<fatejudger> lol
<bilange> you mean, the default for everything? I dont know this, though... I told you how I got around this problem, in the end Its working but not really perfect :)
<fatejudger> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> np
* gnomefreak sits in corner and waits for coffee
<fatejudger> we'll see if this works
<bilange> its not perfect because you need to do it for every movie type (avi, mpg, mov, etc)
<fatejudger> ompaul: in this howto they make samba a module so it gets started before the fstab tries to mount the remote filesystem
<fatejudger> ompaul: I don't know how that'll fly with Kubuntu
<speedo_> you're right
<Yokalosh> where can i find win32codecs so that i can play my wma's and wmv's etc?
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Yokalosh about w32codecs
<bilange> Yokalosh: if i recall correctly, the mplayer website has it
<Yokalosh> thnx :D
<mp3guy> what does "Invalid module format" mean?
<kenroy_> i feel like putting ubuntu unto my main machine and leave windows as the last resort
<ompaul> kenroy_, I did that 11 years ago :-)
<bilange> kenroy_: you will be thankful you did this :)
* gnomefreak has ubuntu and win on same pc uses ubuntu carries win for freinds issues
<bilange> ompaul: ubuntu, 11 years ago?? :P
<adam_> kenroy_, snif they grow up so fast :'(
<ompaul> bilange, no left whinedos
<gnomefreak> linux 11 years ago
<savon> how do I create a root acount?
<fatejudger> ompaul: I don't think this'll work
<Rambo3> whats like slack-time
<irvs10tz> guys, how can i play dvd here??????????????????????
<[blah] > savon, you don't want to.  Use sudo instead.
<gnomefreak> savon: whats wrong with sudo?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell irvs10tz about dvd
<ufo> oh lord i hate that sudo shit
<savon> it dosnt woork!
<savon> as well as I want
<[blah] > uboto tell savon about root
<bosjsdfl> what is the usuall way to start a script
<ufo> savon: you can activate the root account sudo passwd
<bosjsdfl> i can think of to comin ones
<bilange> I dont get whats the bigdeal about sudo-- when I want to be root, I just su then logout once I finished my tasks
<kexfax> */hp
<mp3guy> [4301037.515000]  sqcam: no version magic, tainting kernel.
<mp3guy> [4301037.515000]  sqcam: Unknown symbol remap_page_range
<mp3guy> whats this mean?
<[blah] > savon takes a few minutes to get used to.
<Chousuke> bilange: sudo allows more than su does.
<Ribs> mp3guy: Have you loaded a module you shouldn't have done?
<bosjsdfl> sh prog
<ompaul> fatejudger, as I said before I am not a windows person it looks useful at the end you could put that command in a script and initialise it on login into gnome - system - preferences - sessions to do the start up the scripting I'll leave to yourself
<savon> I hate this os!
<mp3guy> Ribs, I'm trying to load the sqcam module
<bosjsdfl> or ./prog
<bosjsdfl> ??
<concept10> need help!  Since upgrading to dapper, which upgraded my MySQL install from 4.0.24 to 5 something, I can't connect to the database anymore.  Any SQL geeks around here?
<gnomefreak> sudo =i gives you root access
<bilange> Chousuke:, I still have to meet one of su's limitaitons :)
<fatejudger> ompaul: but it wouldn't run it as root
<[blah] > bilange, I think several of ubuntu's internal desktop features really on sudo
<ompaul> concept10, talk in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> sudo -i
<fatejudger> ompaul: I could always stick it in the KDE Autostart, but it would run it as a regular user
<Ribs> mp3guy: Compile it properly
<[blah] > sudo -i  = su anyways
<Chousuke> bilange: can you give a user the right to run only one specific program with su?
<Ribs> mp3guy: Don't just insert some binary you found somewhere
<[blah] > is there a utility to center my screen?
<ompaul> fatejudger, gksudo in gnome gives you sudo to start it
<mp3guy> [blah]  is it a crt or lcd?
<concept10> anyone know keyboard shortcuts to switching tabs in xchat?
<bosjsdfl> join #debian
<gnomefreak> [blah] : not really its still sudo from my understanding su works differetnly than sudo
<Chousuke> bilange: and yeah, sudo -i = su
<[blah] > mp3guy, crt
<ompaul> bosjsdfl, what
<mp3guy> [blah]  use the osd on the screew
<bosjsdfl> typo
<fatejudger> ompaul: is there anything comparable for KDE?
<mp3guy> *screen
<bilange> Chousuke:, of course not, but it depends on how do you use superuser powers in the end :)
<savon> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install lineaksetup_0.1.tar.gz
<savon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<savon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bosjsdfl> ment to put a slash infront
<ompaul> fatejudger, #kubuntu I don't do that either
<savon> whats wrong
<[blah] > mp3guy, I'm on a KVM switch, if I do that it will look screwed up in my windows computer
<graba> I don't have a soundcard in my computer.. my snd is Neomagic MagicMedia 256 AV how i can install to my system?
<Chousuke> bilange: well, with sudo you can :)
<gnomefreak> savon: close synaptic
<ufo> concept10: alt+number
<ompaul> savon, DO NOT PASTE
<fatejudger> ompaul: ah, kdesu
<concept10> ufo, ahhh.. great
<mp3guy> [blah]  set them both to the same res and refresh rate
<Chousuke> bilange: sudo allows you more control over root rights.
<ompaul> savon, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bilange> I just either edits conf files or "make install" inside su, then logout... I dont need any limitations or exceptions with sudo/su, since I run everything without superusers privileges
<X3n0n> Hi, does anyone know how to enable DMA at start up automatically?
<bosjsdfl> ompaul: if i said start the script called bob in the comand line what would you type?
<mp3guy> X3n0n http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<elephanthunter> ubotu, tell ompaul about caps
<adam_> ack i hate usb drivers
<Chousuke> bilange: well, you could just as well use sudo -i instead of activating the root account when it's not really needed
<concept10> ufo, where is the reference for that?
<ufo> concept10: no idea
<X3n0n> thank you
<savon> Its closed
<[blah] > how do I restart x?
<concept10> ufo, you can also move the tabs with alt + direction kets
<gnomefreak> bosjsdfl: try either ./bob with or without the .sh i think its with also you can sh bob.sh
<adam_> [blah] , if your inside X then alt-ctrl-backspace
<colm> [blah] , Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<fatejudger> ompaul: should I drop it in root's Autostart or my user?
<bilange> aw crap... then I have to make a confession: I manually changed root's password, leaving sudo unusable, and su is my only way to get powers :/
<learner_learner> can anyone please tell me how can I get off from this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9350
<mp3guy> Ribs, insmod: error inserting 'sq905.o': -1 Invalid module format
<Chousuke> bilange: hm :/
<Chousuke> bilange: sudo shouldn't break if you activate root login though.
<gnomefreak> bilange: it is not recommended and might hurt something in future (i said might)
* ompaul looks at elephanthunter and starts laughing 
<bilange> i was like, "whats the big deal with lockings users off root account?" (we dont know root's password, right? just like knoppix for example)
<Chousuke> bilange: they're not locked out.
<ompaul> elephanthunter, I think I might have adopted that factoid
<Chousuke> bilange: they can enable it if they want to
<graba> I don't have a soundcard in my computer.. my snd is Neomagic MagicMedia 256 AV how i can install to my system??
<Chousuke> bilange: it's just unnecessary
<elephanthunter> ompaul: oh, I was just testing to see if it works for the most part
<ompaul> ohh it does
<bilange> well, I understand they just restricted root from logging in now, but my first impression was to lock users off
<bilange> "i now understand"*
<ompaul> elephanthunter, the only time shouting goes on with yelling is for paste blocks it gets users attention
<Chousuke> bilange: because you didn't know of sudo or what? :P
<bilange> i did, but I cd alot, so sudo was kind of not convenient
<Chousuke> I guess.
<savon> Ok I got problems with atp-get please help, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9351
<learner_learner> anyone using Gaim 2.0 beta2?
<Chousuke> then you have sudo -s and sudo -i :)
<blah-win> so I ctrl-alt-del and now all i have on my ubuntu is a flashing cursor (not a prompt) and no response (not even to ctrl-alt-del)
<mp3guy> learner_learner, yes it works fine
<blah-win> err I ctrl-alt-bkspced I mean
<bilange> i guess ill hit the manpage :)
<p0windah> blah-win: alt+F1
<Ribs> mp3guy: Like I said, compile the module yourself.
<elephanthunter> ompaul: then do a tell paste for him :D
<ufo> savon:  dou you have synaptic or something open
<mp3guy> Ribs, I did, I downloaded the source and went make, and it said it was up to date
<ompaul> blah-win, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or just do alt+f7
<learner_learner> savon, have you opened Synaptic package manager?
<Ribs> mp3guy: and you installed it correctly?
<learner_learner> mp3guy, from where did you install?
<blah-win> p0windah no response from that.
<savon> Not synaptic just firefox and msn
<mp3guy> Ribs, yeah, I'll link you to it if you want to see for yourself
<bilange> heres something kinda related to this issue: how come synaptic asks for the users (non superuser) password when dealing with installing/removing packages, when for this kind of task you'd have to be root/superuser to to this?
<bosjsdfl> thanks gnomefreak
<mp3guy> learner_learner, you can get it on gaim.sourceforge.net
<p0windah> blah-win: press caps-lock a few times - is the light going on/off as it should ?
<learner_learner> savon, are you already installing anything?
<bilange> to do this*
<Smegzor> hi, I am running ubuntu on vmware player.  The virtual image of ubuntu came from the vmware site.  I want to add packages and users but can't do anything because I can't login as admin.  What do I run to change the password?
<blah-win> p0windah, ompaul need to hit the reset button.....   somebody call a herse.
<Ribs> mp3guy: Not really
<learner_learner> mp3guy, I tried from source, but dependencies problem
<p0windah> blah-win: if your capslock isnt lighting up, hard reset
<blah-win> p0windah thats the case :\
<Ribs> mp3guy: If you have done everything correctly, then that module must be poorly written, or not compatable with your kernel
<savon> no It is that I have problems with
<graba> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for deafault: No such file or directory
<blah-win> I cringe when I need to hard reset linux.
<Ribs> mp3guy: So I suggest you talk to whoever coded it.
<savon> to installing things
<Munich> my friend is trying to log in to freenode...
<Munich> Looking up zelazny.freenode.net  * Connecting to zelazny.freenode.net (140.211.166.3) port 6667...  * Connected. Now logging in...  * *** Looking up your hostname...  * *** Checking ident  * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<funkyHat> How can I use amixer to increase/decrease my PCM volume?
<Munich> thats the error he is getting ...
<Munich> can someone help ?
<p0windah> blah-win: hard reset it and boot into your kernel safe mode in the grub menu
<funkyHat> Something like amixer -D PCM set +3
<Munich> he is trying to get into #ubuntu
<Munich> sorry for the spam
<p0windah> blah-win: that'll give you root and a terminal to fix whatever you changed
<blah-win> p0windah all I did was ctrl-atl-bksp to restart x
<mp3guy> learner_learner, download the rpm then alien it
<bilange> funkyHat: heres my line to make a line-in input 100% volume, unmuted: amixer -q set Line,0 100% unmute
<p0windah> blah-win: I have the same problem with my fglrx drivers, what I do it ctrl+alt+F8, then alt+f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<learner_learner> mp3guy, for fedora core2 or 4? because I tried for fedora core 2, it didn't work
<p0windah> what I do is..
<mp3guy> 4
<learner_learner> okay
<Munich> can someone one help me about tht?
<Munich> * *** Looking up your hostname...  * *** Checking ident  * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<Munich> what sort of error is this ?
<bilange> funkyHat: in my case, I took 'line' from the output of amixer, where theres lines like "Simple mixer control 'line'"
<[blah] > okay back.  Not to self, don't use ctrl-alt-bkspc
<p0windah> [blah]  :)
<gnomefreak> guys you have to get rid of gaim before you compile gaim2.0
<Munich> gnomefreak do yo know that error ?
<p0windah> [blah] : ctl+alt+f8 is safer
<[blah] > thanks for the tip p0windah
<Munich> my friend cant login to freenode
<Munich> it says
<p0windah> np
<gnomefreak> Munich: what error?
<Munich> * *** Looking up your hostname...  * *** Checking ident  * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<bilange> -q is optional, its to make the things to quiet (no output)
<Munich> gnomefreakthat error he cant log in to freenode
<Munich> he is using ubuntu breezy xchat
<[blah] > Munich, can he login to other servers?
<Munich> one sec askin
<funkyHat> bilange, thanks :). What I wanted was amixer -q set PCM,0 2+
<gnomefreak> Munich: it can be a few things like no net connection i would need to know a lil more
<[blah] > Munich, get him to try efnet, dalnet or undernet.
<Munich> yes one sec asked him to do the same
<Munich> gnomefreak it is conencting to freenode
<bilange> i guess lines are different from soundcards to soundcards, but im not 100% sure :)
<gnomefreak> Munich: it does connect to freenode?
<Munich> Looking up zelazny.freenode.net  * Connecting to zelazny.freenode.net (140.211.166.3) port 6667...  * Connected. Now logging in...
<Munich> yeah
<Munich> he cant get into undernet also
<[blah] > Munich, he prolly doesn't have his identd set properly
<Munich> he gets the same error
<bilange> for example, "stereo output", "analog mixer", "What-u-hear" are all the same thing, but called differently for each soundcard
<justin__> hi ppls
<graba>  alsactl -F restore nm256
<graba> alsactl: load_state:1250: Cannot find soundcard 'nm256'...
<Munich> blah > how to set intend ?
<gnomefreak> Munich: ok tell him to try connecting to chat.freenode.net  ok not understanding you say he is connecting to the server than you say he cant get in?
<funkyHat> bilange, yeah, just a case of looking at what amixer scontrols tells you :)
<graba> how install this snd nm256 in to my system
<[blah] > Munich, in x-chat I'm not sure....
<Munich> yes gnome
<funkyHat> now to work out how to bind my volume keys....
<Fredde|away> Does anyone here use vlc, I'm having trouble loading subtitles
<tatters> Ive upcked a folder on desktop but it has over 5000 files, so it is causing my destop to hang when loading,, how can I delete these files with termina?
<ailean> i'd like to know how to do that too funkyHat
<bilange> eww, ill skip this one, I use a standard keyboard binding (no configuration or whatever)
<funkyHat> ailean, I did know how to do it, I had it set up perfectly before, but then my HDD died and I wasn't smart enough to make backups :(
<Munich> gnomefreakthis is the exact thing he is getting , please read this
<Munich> Connecting to irc.freenode.net (213.92.8.4) port 6667...  * Connected. Now logging in...  * *** Looking up your hostname...  * *** Checking ident  * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<gnomefreak> Munich: what do you mean? if he connects to freenode than he should be able to do anything at that point unless hes not registered
<Ribs> tatters: rm -rf /home/whatever/folder
<savon> whats wrong i do not have synaptic running, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9351  and I dont install any thing else
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhh
<bilange> funkyHat: oh, you too?? a maxtor by any chance? :)
<gnomefreak> Munich: is he on win or linux?
<colm> tatters, make sure you don't mistype!
<[blah] > Im trying to share a folder on my ubuntu via my local workgroup.  Everytime somebody tries to connect to it they are prompted for a password.  How do I get rid of that prompt?  No password/username works there.
<funkyHat> bilange, :(, Diamondmax 16
<bilange> that the last time im buying something from maxtor, for sure :/
<tatters> so    rm -rf /home/Desktop/ ?
<[blah] > bilange, all HDs fail.
<elephanthunter> Does anyone feel that it'd be worthwhile to fix the automatix? Apparently ubotu thinks it is unsafe, and doesn't suggest any alternatives...
<Ribs> tatters: no
<tatters> theres 5000 file sof different names
<Ribs> tatters: needs to be /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<gnomefreak> elephanthunter: use easyubuntu
<Smegzor> I am unable to do anything as root user (running ubuntu image for vmware player).  Is there something I can run to set the root password like there is for Knoppix?
<bilange> blah, i know that, but maxtor dies alot more
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell elephanthunter about easyubuntu
<hecate355> 'll be just another good reason to buy nVidia then
<savon> it use to be /home/USERNAME/Desktop/
<hecate355> eh typo
<[blah] > ubotu tell Smegzor about sudo
<funkyHat> ailean, if you (or if anyone else can help out here! hehe) can tell me how to add a global keymap file or where one is, I can tell you how to set up keybindings for your volume keys
<tatters> so   rm -rf /hometatters/Desktop/   then it will remove everything on desktop?
<Smegzor> oh ok.  I know all about sudo but I'm a windows user
<Munich> can I paste one more of those ? i gues this says something about proxy ?
<Munich> can I ?
<Wraithe> even xfce themes work on gnome
<gnomefreak> Munich: i know that sounded like a crap question but it sounds like if on linux that his ubuntu host name has been changed  Munich use pastebin please
<Munich> yep
<bilange> funkyHat: im google-ing it, nothing relevant for now :/
<tatters>   rm -rf /home/tatters/Desktop/   then it will remove everything on desktop?
<Munich> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<funkyHat> bilange, I think the file is called xmodmap.conf
<colm> tatters, yes
<colm> tatters, don't do it!
* gnomefreak has xchat and irssi for win :)
<ailean> sorry funkyHat i'm a beginner
<savon> justy dont like unix systems
<[blah] > Munich, you didnt answer is he win or linux?
<bilange> funkyHat: but I think its for internal use (changing the keyboard configuration/disposition), not for executing external commands
<Munich> right now he is in windows
<colm> tatters, cd /home/tatters/Desktop;mkdir temp;mv * temp
<funkyHat> ailean, ok no worries :) when I know how to do it I'll talk you through
<Munich> using both xchat and mirc
<[blah] > Munich, is he using mIRC?
<Munich> he is getting the same
<Munich> yes he has both
<ailean> thanks funkyHat
<bilange> that, and x-related commands, like kill/restart the server, changing resolutions
<funkyHat> bilange, yeah, it is, but on most keyboards the media keys are assigned values that metacity can't recognise
<tatters> Whats happened is its unpacked 5000 files of different names and file types so I need to delete em all
<gnomefreak> Munich: if he closes mirc and just uses xchat does he get same error?
<oyvindgl> i have some problem connect to my wireless router (wep-encryptet)
<colm> tatters, move first, then delete
<oyvindgl> i never get an ip with dhcpclient eth1
<funkyHat> bilange, so you need to map them to other values to make them work
<Munich> yes in both
<tatters> colm what will that do?
<[blah] > Munich, in mIRC options go to identd make sure it is on and all the boxes are filled.
<gnomefreak> Munich: he gets the error in both mirc and xchat?
<colm> tatters, move the files to a new folder called temp
<Munich> yes in both
<bilange> hmm, i may have something here: http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=14
<gnomefreak> Munich: does he use linux at all or the errors are just win based?
<Munich> gnomefreakhe installed ubuntu and tride login in
<[blah] > also in mIRC make sure options -> Local Info is set to on connect get ip and on connect get Local Host, lookup method = server
<Munich> but he couldnt , so he is trying from windosw ...using xchat and mirc
<Munich> still he is geting same error
<funkyHat> bilange, yeah, that's it, well, that's the easy part of what I'm trying to do anyway
<Munich> thanks blah i will recommend that
<funkyHat> bilange, but that requires mapping the volume up and down keys to other values
<Smegzor> hmm.. there's a problem with using sudo.  I do not know what my existing password is.  I'm running a pre-built image made for vmware player.  I might be stuffed.
<[blah] > gnomefreak, his friend prolly tried messing with the settings of mIRC.   Prolly to try and spoof.
<tatters> k thnx colm ill give it a go, if I got my USB mounted and its icon is on desktop will it affect the files in there?
<irvin> Smegzor: try using ubuntu
<[blah] > Im trying to share a folder on my ubuntu via my local workgroup.  Everytime somebody tries to connect to it they are prompted for a password.  How do I get rid of that prompt?  No password/username works there.
<gnomefreak> Smegzor: did you set a user password at all?
<bilange> funkyHat: if im not mistaken, alasmixer can increment the volume value (like, +10% or something) everytime you run the command
<funkyHat> Smegzor, doesn't the archive with the image in it come with details including the password?
<Smegzor> no
<gnomefreak> [blah] : i could agree 110% if it wasnt happening on xchat too
<bilange> wtf, not alsamixer
<funkyHat> bilange, yes, the program is amixer
<Smegzor> didn't think of looking in there :)  i'll check.
<colm> Smegzor, try 'ubuntu'
<funkyHat> bilange, but that still needs the volume keys mapped ;)
<[blah] > gnomefreak, xchat for windows
<gnomefreak> unless he messed with xchats settings too
<gnomefreak> [blah] : i know i have it
<Munich> its working with xchat and mirc , he tried xchat on linux also
<Munich> its not*
<zF> can someone /whois me and tell me what's the first line of output
<bilange> how come your volume keys are not working proprely? i did nothing there and gnome/metacity handles it like a charm :/
<tatters> If I did cd /home/tatters/Desktop;mkdir temp;mv * temp will it affect my USB wich is shown as a icon on desktop?
<Seveas> --- [zF]  (n=ash@ip68-231-196-244.oc.oc.cox.net) : Myagi
<Smegzor> no there is no readme of any kind
<Munich> please see this gnomefreak [blah] 
<zF> Bleh
<Munich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9353
<zF> Why isn't my vhost working :)
<zF> :( *
<funkyHat> bilange, yeah, it works just great for the volume keys settings in system > Preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<gnomefreak> type /whois than the user name
<Smegzor> i'll try ubuntu as a pass
<colm> tatters, don't know - prob'ly not
<funkyHat> bilange, but those volume settings are for L+R. I want to use my volume keys to change PCM
<Smegzor> thanks.  thats the pass :)
<colm> ;-)
<zF> Seveas, do you have any experience setting up IRC vhosts using a BNC?
<gnomefreak> Munich: that could be a good reason but who banned him from freenode
<Seveas> zF, no
<Munich> nonoe spammed I guess
<gnomefreak> Munich: also have him check his proxy settings
<gnomefreak> proxies will block you out of everything if not done right :(
<bilange> oh, sorry... im kinda tired here :)
<Munich> he doesnt have proxy
<Munich> but his ISP could have it ? and that cud b cuasing this problem ?
<tatters> its a 200GB usb drive thats nearly full if it does I only got a 10GB physical hard drive, so I guess I should reboot without the usb to be sure
<Munich> he logged into #ubuntu yesterday
<gnomefreak> Munich: read the part that says open proxy found
<colm> Smegzor, maybe time to think about changing passwd....  since all 600 of us now know it ;-)
<sunubuntu> ssh:xxxx:Temperary failure in name resolution.Any help?
<[blah] > Munich, a lot of irc servers scan for open ports.
<Smegzor> its a virtual os.  what are you going to achieve?
<Smegzor> even so.  I will change it
<Munich> gnomefreak [blah]  how to  fix this open proxy problem ?
<nimiz> anyone know why i get this error message when trying to play a DVD in totem?  "Totem was not able to play this disc. No Reason."
<gnomefreak> Munich: go to the website it tells you to look for a fix for it
* Fredde sub problem fixed
<colm> tatters, check to see if that device is actually a file in your Desktop folder first
<[blah] > Munich, thats beyond my knowledge
<nimiz> i looked over the code...isnt exactly clear
<colm> tatters, if it is, make it read only, then move the rest
<Munich> ok ...let me go that site
<gnomefreak> the good thing about errors they hint you to fix :)
<bilange> funkyHat: I managed to get alt+8 alt+9 incrementing/decrementing my linein channel with gconf-editor
<Smegzor> its changed now :P
<funkyHat> Smegzor, the reason is if you have ssh installed then someone could log in and do whatever they chose :P
<Munich> lol
<sunubuntu> ssh:xxxx:Temperary failure in name resolution.Any help?
<nimiz> ill take that as a no
<bilange> (thats just a temporary setting, of course)
<funkyHat> bilange, cool, but... my media keys are 0xae and 0xb0
<savon> Hey i have restart my computer, but I still get alert mesages, check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9354
<gnomefreak> Munich: if that doesnt work i would try another channel like #irc or #xchat
<gnomefreak> not sure if #irc is one
<Smegzor> thanks for the help.  I'm off.  shutting down :P
<Munich> gnomefreak not sure but he got this response ...Removal Request  Entry for 59.92.48.89 successfully removed. Our zone files are rebuilt every 30 minutes, but please allow several hours for normal DNS propogation.
<Munich> what does that mean ?
<bimberi> savon: apt-get doesn't install tar.gz or rpm files
<Munich> bimberi no deb's I thinl
<Munich> not rpm anyway
<sunubuntu> ssh:xxxx:Temperary failure in name resolution.Any help?
<bilange> gconf-editor managed to accept 0xe6 in my case
<tatters> cd /home/tatters/Desktop;mkdir temp;mv * temp   give error  argument list too long
<savon> oh, how do I install those files?
<Munich> i asked him to go the site and do ...this is what get go
<Munich> got*
<colm> tatters, try as single commands
<jasee> hi, how do you open the task manager in ubuntu?
<bilange> (but I went thru gnome-keybinding-properties to see what gconf-editor was going to display in here)
<bimberi> savon: there's a wiki page about installing java ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell savon about java
<wza> i can't get a routed ip from an xp pc with an ubuntu client, i'm using ICS, any known issues with that?
<gnomefreak> savon: your not trying to install right files  apt-get will not install rpms and as for tars it does but you cant use the exetention
<colm> tatters, the only error you'll likely see is that you can't move temp into temp
<sunubuntu> ssh:xxxx:Temperary failure in name resolution.Guys,any help Pl.?
<tatters> I cd to #Desktop   then I type -->>> mkdir temp;mv * temp
<bimberi> savon: and there are various lineak packages in the universe repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell savon about universe
<gnomefreak> sunubuntu: i get that error when im not connected to net
<gnomefreak> sunubuntu: make sure the pc you are sshing to is connected
<jasee> never mind, fixed
<Rawplayer> MI
<savon> ubuntu tell savon about why you suck?
<Munich> gnomefreak : Removal Request  Entry for 59.92.48.89 successfully removed. Our zone files are rebuilt every 30 minutes, but please allow several hours for normal DNS propogation....after going to that site and doing the necessary things
<savon> dho
<sunubuntu> gnomefreak:ya man its connected
<bimberi> savon: sorry i've gtg, hopefully those pointers get you going :)
<gnomefreak> savon: the bot sucks because you dont know how to install java?
<Munich> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks munich :)
<gnomefreak> Munich: go to the site do what you need to than wait a few hours
<bimberi> gnomefreak: i think he's asking ubotu to berate him
<gnomefreak> ahhhh
<savon> yes! or not the bot the os!
<sunubuntu> gnomefreak:and it has sshd runnung
<gnomefreak> ubotu lart savon
<savon> its not just java!
<Munich> few hours ? :)
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr
<a1t> hi
<Seveas> !tell savon about attitude
<wortex> hhrllo
<wortex> all
<savon> i cant play music ither
<gnomefreak> savon: enable universe and multiverse and you should have no problems
<funkyHat> bilange, I've got it sorted now :), I just need to add a command to global gnome login to map the keys
<savon> somt thing is wrong!
<Munich> gnomefreak : so its like his ISP has been barred or something like that ?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell savon about multimedia
<a1t> i am trying to mount ufs filesystem on ubuntu linux 5.10 live cd but,
<wortex> who play counterstrike in ubunta?
<Munich> and now he has requested removal ?
<Seveas> savon, if only there would exist a system->help button...
<a1t> i get "filesystem mounted or busy" always
<a1t> and the device is not mounted....
<bilange> funkyHat: im stuck :P
<Munich> wortex ubuntu*
<gnomefreak> Munich: i can see him being banned from channel but from a server thats kind of rough unless he poissed the wrong person off
<a1t> any help me ubuntu staff?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, many servers ban people who run open proxies
<Munich> i know he has done nothing , well better to say he kows nothing of those sorts
<Munich> he is just "how do I use this" kinda guy
<gnomefreak> Seveas: thats what i thought too but Munich says gopi isnt running a proxy
<bilange> i figured out i couldnt go and copy-paste a 0xxx value un gconf-editor from a field to another-- the button wouldnt do a thing by doing that :/
<savon> no but my misic program telling me that my mp3s isnt audiostreams!
<Seveas> a1t, what's the output of mount (without args) and the output of the command you tried
<wortex> i have wine and counterstrike !But when i connect a server in opengl mode processes is killed
<bilange> un=in
<savon> The os is going to take ower me!
<Seveas> savon, you have been pointed to documentation already. Read it and behave
<gnomefreak> Munich: i would ask on a channel that could help more like #xchat
<wortex> but in software mode i can play
<savon> ok thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<tatters> the files mainly end with a .nasl extension Itried rm -rF *.nasl and again I got argument list to long error?
<sunubuntu> gnomefreak:and it has sshd runnung
<sunubuntu> gnomefreak:ya man its connected
<pushit> .
<peterrus> yooohoo!
<Seveas> tatters, how many files are there?
<tatters> is that command correct to remove any file with .nasl extension?
<tatters> 5000
<Seveas> hehe
<tatters> prob more
<gnomefreak> sunubuntu: sorry was tied up ok both pcs are conneccted to net and you are using the right command of ssh?
<Seveas> tatters, ls | egrep 'nasl$' | xargs -n 50 rm
<Seveas> tatters, that'll remove them 50 at the time
<Munich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9356
<peterrus> hellow, i want to make a NTFS partition for installing windows, what do i have to do?
<elkbuntu> ugh, are there any other command line editors installed other than vi?
<a1t> Seveas: i try mount -t ufs /devhda /mnt/freebsd for example with ufs on kernel and the output is:   /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/freebsd busy
<Munich> i asked him to change his IP
<Seveas> peterrus, make a partition, let the windows installer format it
<elkbuntu> by default, i mean
<[blah] > can somebody help me share a folder with smb?
<gnomefreak> Munich: hes not getting back on
<sunubuntu> gnomefreak:ya i am using ssh hostname to the sshd running on other pc
<peterrus> seveas: yes, but the installer says there are noo partitions present
<gnomefreak> sunubuntu: someone else might be better to ask i have used ssh only a hand full of times and no issues
<Seveas> peterrus, then ask in a windows help channel, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<gnomefreak> Munich: he pissed someone off that he shouldnt have
<a1t> Seveas: i am not in /mnt directory and when i see on /mnt/freebsd i have not nothing...
<Munich> gnomefreak : he is not getting back on as in ?
<peterrus> seveas: well alright then :(
<elkbuntu> sunubuntu try using the local ip address of the other pc
<Munich> gnomefreaki means he cant come back ?
<Seveas> Munich, gnomefreak can you please take it to the offtopic channel
<gnomefreak> Munich: as in hes not getting back on until they change his ban
<Munich> he is on DHCP
<gnomefreak> sorry Seveas
<Munich> sorry Seveas
<tatters> Seaveas do I cd to Desktop then run that command you typed?
<Seveas> a1t, 'not nothing'? did you perhaps already mount something there?
<pushit> i'm installing ubuntu on an imac with a 4 gig hard drive.
<pushit> i wonder if it's going to fit.
<sunubuntu> gnomefreak:anyways thanks.
<Seveas> tatters, if they are on the desktop: yes
<tatters> k
<pushit> the anticipation before checking df is fun.
<sunubuntu> elkbuntu:i will try and come back in some time.thanks
<gnomefreak> pushit: i think the default install uses 3 gigs
<gnomefreak> pushit: i would go with the server install on that hd
<a1t> Seveas:  it is a live cd, "mount" is the first thing that i made, i dont understand as it says me that error
<pushit> gnomefreak: including all the packages from the install cd?
<tatters> lol omg im so noob how do I get ---> | <<----on my keyboard?
<pushit> as in, all the deb files on the hard drive including the installed packages?
<gnomefreak> pushit: no just the packages that are installed during the installtion
<pushit> oooh, it's cutting it close.
<elkbuntu> pushit it'll fit. i had ubuntu running on a 2.8gb
<gnomefreak> pushit: i think all of the packages ubuntu has is more like 30
<elkbuntu> pushit mind you, couldnt put much else on that 2.8
<Seveas> a1t, live cd's tend to mount available partitions in /media - check if it's already mounted 
<Munich> tatters that  key wud be next to backspace I guess...
<[blah] > how do I config samba?
<Munich> above backslash I think
<pushit> 1.7G available out of 4.2 and it's 70% through the install.
<tatters> I can see the symbol  but how do Imake it type?
<gnomefreak> lol tatters i didnt know that till a few weeks ago lol
<a1t> Seveas: i go to check it...
<Munich> shift + that key :)
<funkyHat> bilange, I could just put the line in .bashrc but I'd like it to be run whenever anyone logs in to a gnome session
<gnomefreak> tatters: shift+the key under backspace
<pushit> i'm tempted to rm the deb packages it's already installed.
<elkbuntu> pushit you'll have like 1gb left, or you should
<gnomefreak> give or take
<Munich> folkx sorry for the spam , but my friend will be here in a second :)  he is getting conencted
<[blah] > shift + \
<Munich> thanks a ton for the help
<amphi> pushit: you can do apt-get clean after the install
<bilange> hmm, there was a place somewhere where I could add autorun stuff in gnome, hold on..
<pushit> i just don't want to have it fill the hd and then do it all over again, babysitting an install on a 233mhz machine is like pulling teeth.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<a1t> Seveas: on /media nothing.....
<gnomefreak> pushit: hds are cheap now go pick a 10gig one up at a used pc store for a few bucks
<elkbuntu> pushit it'll be fine so long as you dont go adding too much. if it's just for wordprocessing and web browsing, you should be fine
<tatters> oh right got it thnx I was looking at the key below esc
<pushit> gnomefreak: it's not my machine.
<gnomefreak> pushit: ok relay waht i said to the pc owner lol
<pushit> and it's a mac, not pc. :p
<gnomefreak> dont macs use same hds
<gnomefreak> they use same memory
<pushit> i thought macs used specialized hardware.
<pushit> macs aren't my ball of wax.
<Ribs> A hard drive is a hard drive
<gnomefreak> pushit: i know macs use same memory sticks
<a1t> Seveas: when i try to make "mount -t ufs /dev/hda /mnt" the output is: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt busy
<Ribs> Macs, PC, Amigas, SPARCS...
<Ribs> makes no difference
<a1t> Seveas: i go to /mnt and it is empty
<Ribs> As long as you plug in a IDE drive to a IDE port, you should be okay....
<gnomefreak> pushit: just harder to install on macs :)
<pushit> imac is scsi.
<Syns> dapper didnt detect my floppy drive, how do i install it?
<pushit> to my knowledge anyway.
<Ribs> well, whatever
<funkyHat> Older macs are SCSI
<Ribs> a scsi drive is a scsi drive :)
<a1t> any ubuntu staff help me?
<funkyHat> I don't know about newer ones
<pushit> dmesg says it's scsi.
<pushit> and i trust dmesg. :p
<w3svc> is there any easy way to add a shortcut from wine to menu???
<gnomefreak> w3svc: why nhot just add it to the launcher panel
<pushit> all i have are IDE drives laying about, and i'm not about to drive 20 miles to pick up a scsi drive for that POS.
<w3svc> gnomefreak, i cant find wine to add
<bilange> funkyHat: so far ive found a solution but thats only for one user, not everyone
<gnomefreak> w3svc: is wine installed?
<w3svc> gnomefreak, yes it is....
<funkyHat> bilange, I know it can be done as I had it set up before, there is a file in some obscure directory that is run with root perms at the beginning of any gnome session
<w3svc> gnomefreak, i can start for example nordicbet poker client but i wanna shortcut to start it
<a1t> ok ....
<gnomefreak> w3svc: ok in gnome right click the panel and add custom than whatever the command to start wine in use that as the command
<w3svc> gnomefreak, okey. how can i tell wine to start a program in command
<gnomefreak> w3svc: so if the command was say wine foo.exe that is the command that you would use for the launcher
<funkyHat> a1t, /mnt being empty doesn't mean there isn't something mounted there, try running umount /mnt and then running your other command again
<w3svc> gnomefreak, thanx
<gnomefreak> 'yw] 
<gnomefreak> no expert in wine but that should work
* gnomefreak brb
<a1t> funkyHat: ok, i make it...
<Munich> wine foo.exe is spot on
<victor__> hello
<victor__> how can y add a package for install the kernel k8 smp?
<funkyHat> victor__, are you using the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<victor__> no
<victor__> i want install this kernel
<funkyHat> victor__, you need to use amd64 to get k8 kernels
<Syns> what is EISA?
<victor__> yes y have k8
<pushit> Syns: a deprecated bus standard.
<victor__> I have a k8 amd64? (sorry i'm spanish)
<Syns> 7
<Syns> [4294671.884000]  Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
<funkyHat> victor__, sudo apt-get install linux-k8-smp
<Syns> and slot 7
<funkyHat> victor__, sorry, I was talking about which CD you used to install linux, the one in the red case or the orange case
<victor__> i install a 32 bit version
<victor__> ubuntu
<funkyHat> victor__, if you installed 32bit ubuntu you can't use k8 kernels
<victor__> mmm, ok thanks
<funkyHat> victor__, the best option is probably the k7 smp kernel, unless you install ubuntu64bit
<Syns> is /dev/fd0 the floppy drive?
<pushit> yes.
<savon> najs ifo ir not
<savon> thx
<funkyHat> bilange, I'm just gonna go with the single-user option, too much hassle trying to figure it out, hehe
<learner_learner> can anyone please tell me why this error is showing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9350
<Algol69> can anybody help this noob with partitioning this extra hd i just installed on my macg4/ubuntu machine? I can see it in disks manager, but have no clue as to how to partition it.
<[blah] > does anybody know where smb.conf is located?
<funkyHat> ailean, ok, what exactly do you want to do with your volume buttons?
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: you havent uninstalled the first gaim yet
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, I did apt-get remove gaim
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: apt-get remove --purge
<funkyHat> Algol69, use gparted to partition it
<pushit> fdisk!
<pushit> it's for manly men.
<funkyHat> Algol69, if you can't see gparted (it's in applications > system tools I think in ubuntu breezy
<Algol69> is that installed or should i dl it?
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: apt-get remove keeps the config files on pc
<learner_learner> okay
<funkyHat> pushit, "can anybody help this noob" ;)
<funkyHat> Algol69, you shouldn't download it, you should install it using synaptic
<pushit> i was being facetious. :p
<Algol69> funkyHat_thx, gonna try and look
<funkyHat> Algol69, you might need to enable extra repositories to do that though, read the private message that ubotu is about to send to you
<Munich> who is gopi ?
<funkyHat> !tell Algol69 about repositories
<Munich> :)
<Algol69> Pushit_I'm a noob, not a man!
<funkyHat> pushit, :P
<Gopi> hi Munich.. why ?
<Munich> Gopi hello from newzealand
<Syns> i cant mount my floppy..
<a1t> funkyHat: it is empty again
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, I'm getting a lot of errors :/
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: paste them on pastebin
<Gopi> Munich: Hello I am from India !
<pushit> it's at 89% now!
<pushit> 70% 20 minutes ago.
* pushit dies.
* gnomefreak thinks its because gaim is gone
<Protocol1> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Munich> Gopi great , have any doubt ?
<styx> need help on video quality. i installed totem xine and each video file has this pixelated appearance.
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9358
<Gopi> Munich: Yes actually having trouble getting audio for xawtv
<Munich> styx tried mplayer ?
<Protocol1> !frostwire
<ubotu> well, frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, recently I had problem doing apt-get update
<styx> Munich in which repository?
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: lets try this sudo apt-get remove --purge gaim
<Munich> styx try it in synaptic its there ni universe multiverse i think
<hhakkinen> something funny happened when i tried to install ubuntu into my old laptop
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: you have to tell it what to remove/--purge
<hhakkinen> the laptop is broken, it does not start when i switch on, nothing happens
<Munich> Gopi i almost defeated you yestareday in that bullet game
<hhakkinen> any ideas?
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, same errors
<Gopi> thegladiator: hahahaha
<Munich> he he :)
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, can I get repositories where only http is used
<Munich> so what seems to be the problem Gopi ? audio not working ?
<_stoned> hi, after I was asleep for 4 hours, some one in here Seveas, he banned me, I just wokeup now and came in here to find myself banned as stoned*!*@* Can anyone tell me why I wan randomly banned.  I was sleeping at the time, I had been asleep for like 4 hours, nothing said, just banned
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: run sudo apt-get update than try it if that doesnt work than paste your sources.list file on pastebin please
<_stoned> this is ridiculous
<Munich> please ask it out here , you will egt help
<Gopi> yes Munich
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, you must have seen localhost in those erros
<learner_learner> *errors
<bilange> gotcha
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell learner_learner about sources
<Seveas> _stoned, adding crap to the bot is a stupid thing and will get you banned. Ban avoiding is even lamer
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: your pm should have a sources.list file you can copy and paste in place of yours
<bilange> funkyHat: /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<_stoned> Seveas, what crap?
<Toma-> lo Seveas
<Seveas> according to ubotus webpage you added the 'sex' factoid
<learner_learner> okay
<funkyHat> bilange, I found that, but it's not the same one I used before...
<johndarkhorse> _stoned: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<_stoned> Seveas, ahh lol, I was kidding, but seriously, didn't have to ban me, coulda left me a message saying hey man go read the rules here
<gnomefreak> someone should havve told him it logs everything :)
<_stoned> seriously, only really dramatic people think in terms of absolutes
<_stoned> walk the middle path bro, and yeah, I apologize
<Seveas> _stoned, there's too much abuse of the bot. If we don't ban no one takes notice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_stoned> Seveas, understandable
* mode/#ubuntu [-b stoned!*@*]  by Seveas
<Munich> its diff to handle these things the "middle way" , so just obey well to keep off spam . period
<funkyHat> bilange, it will do the right thing though, it will add the command to any new user's session :)
<Protocol1> has anyone went through the process of installing java on firefox 1.5
<Protocol1> ?
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: most people have
<Munich> Protocol1 i installed it yes
<_stoned> Munich, its more to do with the non-delieberate ignorance of the rules, not like I meant any malicious intent
<Protocol1> do you think you can help me
<funkyHat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Munich> I actually installed java in FF 1.0.7 and upgraded to 1.5 and it works well
<peterrus> hello
<Protocol1> !javadebs
<Seveas> _stoned, that's why the ban is already removed 
<_stoned> Munich, do you get sound in flash/firefox 1.5
<Munich> gnomefreakits the same to install java on FF 1.5 and 1.0.7 ?
<gopi_> hi Munich
<gnomefreak> Munich: should be
<Munich> _stoned could you gimme some site ? I can try out and tell u?
<peterrus> How come i cannot make a NTFS partition with gparted?
<stoned> Munich, umm.. www.joecartoon.com
* gnomefreak takes bad shortcuts sometimes
<gopi_> leaves
<stoned> Munich, sound didn't work in flash until I installed alsa-oss.  but the next day, I woke up and found it wasn't working again
<styx> is there any defrag tool?
<gnomefreak> styx: no need for one
<peterrus> How come i cannot make a NTFS partition with gparted?
<johndarkhorse> styx: linux filesystems dont suffer from fragmentation
<Seveas> peterrus, because MS doesn't release the specs
<funkyHat> peterrus, linux can't write to NTFS anyway... why do you want one?
<Munich> cant understand that stoned its working here no audio though
<bilange> if im not mistaken, gparted (and any other non-microsoft program) doesnt completly understand NTFS-- we can read on it, but writing is STILL dangerous on it today
<Munich> maybe that flash doesnt have one ?
<styx> gnomefreak synaptic is getting slower and slower each day.
<gnomefreak> styx: think of it as linux file systems are smarter than windows they know where to put the app in the right place the first time :)
<stoned> Munich, think about what you just said, how can flash not have audio
<stoned> :/
<stoned> its web multimedia
<Toma-> Whats the preffered application for ipods on ubuntu? Im setting up a PC for my g/f so she and her housemates can use ipods/mp3 player on it...
<stoned> multi*
<peterrus> funkyhat: i already have ubuntu on my pc, but i also want windows. and the win setup says there are no harddisks present
<gnomefreak> styx: i dont use synaptic often anymore
<Toma-> So it need to be noob-proof
<Toma-> *needs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Toma- about ipod
<Munich> stoned : i am nto sure , but there are flashes without audio , the one I made is an example :)
<Seveas> Toma-, gtkpod, bansee
<kronoz> funkyhat: not 100% true, check out linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net it can *kind of* write to ntfs
<Seveas> banshee*
<Munich> it can be done without audio
<Toma-> gnomefreak, im looking thru it already thx.
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Toma-> :)
<funkyHat> peterrus, if you can cope with a virtual machine environment, I would suggest installing windows inside VMware Server
<Toma-> np. just wanna see what actual people use.
<stoned> Munich, oh I see what you are saying.  no the flash media on that site of course has audio.  I thought you were saying maybe FLASH itself was incapable of audio
<gnomefreak> Toma-:  i would go with banshee only because ive had hard time with gtkpod
<Toma-> Seveas, thx. is gtkpod easy enough to use?
<Toma-> oic. thx gnomefreak
<Seveas> no idea, I don't have an ipod
<peterrus> well the in fact i just need a guide how to install windows with linux, so not windows first, but linux first
<Munich> stoned hey the sound is working now
<Toma-> d'oh :)
<funkyHat> peterrus, saves you having to fix GRUB and means you can have both OSs running at the same time
<gnomefreak> peterrus: install win first and than linux and its all good
<peterrus> funkyhat: and i still can play games and everything works 100% like in windows? because my graphics arent right in ubuntu, but the are in windows
<funkyHat> peterrus, you need to create free space on your hard drive (it needs to be primary partition space, not extended, so you cannot have more than 3 other primary partitions already)
<Toma-> hmmm gtkpod has big buttons you can click. i think that might be more suited to newbs.
<peterrus> okay
<peterrus> i am on my way
<funkyHat> peterrus, no, performance in VMware isn't great
<peterrus> brb
<stoned> well you can use grub for NT and use ntldr to load grldr and use grldr to load up ANY OS on ANY disk in your system.  do a little google search.  grub for NT is wicked for people who want to dual boot
<jimcooncat> is there a better gui or curses interface to lvm than evmsgui?
<peterrus> ok
<stoned> in fact,  you can even use grub as the main boot loader even on windows, just load windows through +1 chainloading
<styx> Munich fullscreen does not resize video size in mplayer
<stoned> styx, you have to change your video output
<stoned> styx, try mplayer -vo xv
<Munich> styx : do this ...from command line -> mplayer -vo xv foo.avi ?
<gnomefreak> hey is xubuntu-desktop safe to remove like ubuntu-desktop?
<bilange> styx: mplayer -fs -zoom filename.avi
<stoned> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ty
<Munich> ur video is not configured at the moment chose XV
<stoned> gnomefreak, what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> stoned: gaim depends on xubuntu-desktop ;)
<Toma-> (Hmmmm. why not install both gtkpod and banshee... let them figure out which is best...)
<Munich> i removed xubuntu desktop but it still has not removed evertyhing
<Toma-> ;)
<stoned> stoned, that doesn't not asnwer my question
<stoned> gnomefreak, that does not answer my question
<Munich> not sure if I did it correct though
<gnomefreak> stoned: ok to compile gaim 2.0 you have to remove gaim to remove gaim you have to remove xubuntu-desktop
<stoned> gnomefreak, why are you compiling gaim
<gnomefreak> stoned: because i dont screw with alien
<Toma-> 2.0 beta bleeding edge fun
<stoned> gnomefreak, oh its the new beta yeah?
<gnomefreak> stoned: ive compiled gaim maybe 25 times
<stoned> gnomefreak, using backporting
<stoned> ?
<gnomefreak> its not been backported
<gnomefreak> stoned: and there are no backports for dapper
<stoned> i thought mabye it had its source in dapper
<Munich> stoned is that ur fave site :) ?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, yeah, xubuntu-desktop is just like ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> ty funkyHat
<stoned> Munich, no my favorite website is anything to do with classical western music theory
<Munich> cool
<asdffasdf> I have a sound problem with skype. After first call a problem with sound device is indicated.
<iBalo> Hmmm... Seveas, are you awake? I recall that you kept an updated/debugged kaffeine package in your repos. But although i just got a fresh sources list from source-o-matic it's not in there. Did you remove it for some reason?
<stoned> i don't understand how if there is no source available for gaim2.0 in dapper even, and you're just compiling from source, then how can gaim2.0 depend on xubuntu-desktop.  the source of gai has nothing to do with ubuntu at all
<Seveas> iBalo, your memory is failing 
<iBalo> Where did I get that kaffeien 0.7.1 seveas package from?
<Seveas> not from me
<stoned> unless you were using apt-get build from source or dpkg to build from source, using a source package, it wouldn't depend on anything except certain libs, but CERTAINLY not a distro s pefic p ackage
<Munich> are you all on dapper?
<ufo> if i install something with apt-get install someprog and it needs depency packages and istalls them.... but ig i remove someprog it does not remove the depency packages... it gows all the time...
<ufo> how can clean the system
<gnomefreak> Munich: i would hope not
<stoned> ufo, debfoster/deborphan
<bilange> nope, im on badger
<Munich> thanks
<dibblego> Nautilus telles me "Some files have invalid filenames" when I try to write a DVD - how can I figure out which files?
<Munich> i am in breezy as well
<stoned> gnomefreak, answer my questions you got me goin onw
<funkyHat> stoned, no, xubuntu-desktop depends on gaim 1.5 (well just gaim in fact), but in order for gnomefreak to compile and install gaim 2.0 he wants to remove gaim 1.5, he was just aksing if it were safe for him to remove the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
* C-O-L-T[A]  is now away - Reason : Jelenleg nem vagyok itthon - Apparently I am not at home!!!!
<stoned> ahhh
<Munich> those dependies shudnt be taking too much space I guess ?
<stoned> sorry I misunderstood
<gnomefreak> stoned: what do you mean?
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, when I do apt-get update it shows after a while Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<learner_learner>   Connection failed [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<asdffasdf> I have a sound problem with skype. After first call a problem with sound device is indicated.
<johndarkhorse> removal of metapkgs is ok, until it's time to dist-upgrade
<stoned> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Munich> asdffasdf please wait
<Munich> donot spam
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: please paste your sources.list on pastebin
<asdffasdf> ok ,tnx
<Seveas> learner_learner, just retry apt-get update
<stoned> is it too hard for people to actually type THANKS.  Just spell the full word out to at least SHOW you put effort into thanking the other person
<stoned> :/
<bilange> i cant wait to see dapper completed/finished.. only to run xgl/compiz on it :P
<Seveas> learner_learner, one of the servers just had a hickup
<Wraithe> gnome looks great
<learner_learner> Seveas, that has been a problem for me for a long time
<stoned> Wraithe, not to me it doesn't
<gnomefreak> bilange: xgl does work half the time anyway
<stoned> Wraithe, to me kde is the sweetest
<stoned> kde is like the wife i never had
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9359
<we2by> lol
<dibblego> skype has a linux installer?
<Seveas> stoned, Wraithe no desktop wars please
<gnomefreak> stoned: use fluxbox youll never touch kde again
<Seveas> !tell dibblego about skype
<bilange> anyways, ill just wait so things gets more mature (that, and my graphic card fan is almost dead)
<stoned> Seveas, if it was a fight, I woulda said GNOME SUCKS! but read as to what I really did say
<stoned> :)
<learner_learner> Seveas, I guess it tried to connect to ftp for that IP.
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: it might be a bit im running all kinds of crap here
<Algol69> thx for the help with partitioning new hd! (installed gparted and it worked)
<Seveas> stoned, such things easily move on to the desktop war stage - better not to start it at all
<stoned> true
<Munich> Algol69 njoy
<Seveas> Munich, ugh, pain, horror...
<Munich> Seveas why what happened ?
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: that sources.list is good you should have no issues and Seveas was right archive.ubuntu has had a few hicups (said that as nice as i could) :)
<Wraithe> ok i'll stop
<Seveas> Munich, Algol is horror 
<Algol69> Seveas _ because...?
<Munich> i was referring to some guy called Algol69 sorry
<Wraithe> what othe utility languages are commonly used nowadys other than perl and python
<stoned> Seveas, im running a diff X server in F8. 1st X is in F7.  I have a keyboard with extra keys.  I configured them so that they would send 'chvt X'.  It used to work until last night.  It won't work now.  I tried to see whats up by doing chvt 8 on console.  Instead of switching to the next virtual terminal, it gives me this error:  chvt: VT_ACTIVATE: Operation not permitted.  However if I do sudo or try this as root, sudo su, it will switch.
<stoned>   do you know how I can fix it so that non-root can also use chvt
<Seveas> Wraithe, shell scripting
<Wraithe> other than that too
<Toma-> wow... trimming 700mb out of a very sparse ubuntu system! woot :)
<gnomefreak> C is still used java is still used shell   it all depends on what you want to write and what you feel like learning
<Seveas> stoned, <alt><f8> should work
<[fish] > does the ubuntu live cd works?
<styx> i will keep my totem movie player. is there a way to change the output device to opengl?
<Seveas> [fish] , of course
<stoned> Seveas, read the keyboard part
<[fish] > okies
<gnomefreak> [fish] : yes
<[fish] > thx
<Wraithe> i know perl,python,c,c++,java,c#
<gnomefreak> yw
<Seveas> stoned, ok, but first check whether <alt><f8> works :)
<[fish] > so i need to dl it and burn on cd or?
<stoned> Seveas, course it works, my point is to switch using keyboard, with chvt, as non-root
<Toma-> fishse, thats the general thing you do, with live cd's.
<fishse> its my first live cd
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, is it not possible to directly copy the data (updated database) from someone else?
<Protocol1> !firefox
<Algol69> fishse_thx for the selfesteem boost, i thought i was a noob ;-)
<Toma-> fishse, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: define please
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: you want to copy and paste a sources.list file into yours?
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, after we do apt-get update, what is updated?
<elkbuntu> repo lists
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: just your sources.list
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: apt-get upgrade will update your packages
* gnomefreak brb need a smoke
<learner_learner> ah..ok
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<MetaMorfoziS> !salala
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<savon> HEllo, thx for your help I just got mp3s playing agien
<savon> Now I need help to get movis playing,
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell savon about multimedia
<savon> thank you
<learner_learner> anyone else having problem while doing apt-get update? ( connection failed to any IP)
<choi> anyone know how to copy mysql database in windows to mysql database in ubuntu???
<Algol69> what program should i use to make my mac/ubuntu drives visible on my windows network and vice versa?
<Morfosomo> samba
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: try putting your country code before the work archive so it looks like this us.archive.ubuntu.........  see if that helps than after changing them run sudo apt-get update again
<soundray> choi, use mysqldump
<Ekushey> hi, i've a samba question... can anyone help?
<Ekushey> i've set a static ip (203.190.1.xxx) on my linux box, and now i can't access the shared folder from windows
<Ekushey> before, the ip was 192.168.1.5, and it use to work perfectly
<choi> thanks but i dont know how to use mysqldump
<Ekushey> what to do now?
<Seveas> Ekushey, well duh
<learner_learner> okay, gnomefreak
<Seveas> Ekushey, you can't simply use any ip address
<Morfosomo> 203.190.1.xxx <- you put this as an p?
<Seveas> Ekushey, 192.168.*.* and 10.*.*.* are safe for private use
<soundray> choi, 'man mysqldump' shows you the syntax and all the options.
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, I'm updating through Synaptic by using proxy, let me see
<gnomefreak> yuck at proxy :(
<choi> soundray, 'thanks'
<noone> is there anyone who's running ubuntu with ati radeon x600 graphic card? i found some sites where users got the same problem as me - can't run x server.
<Ekushey> Seveas: i'm using the linux box as my ftp server as well... therefor i had to put real ip
<Gopi> Munich are u there ?
<Ekushey> Seveas: bro, help me out please!
<lovely_anya> ?
<Seveas> Ekushey, you can't use that ip behind a router. Point.
<savon> hmm the movies are know running, but I dont get any sound when I whatch it
<savon> But i got it when I listning to music
<Ekushey> Seveas: u mean i need to use 192.168.x.x type of ip address?
<noone> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78617.html - anyone has a solution for this problem?
<Seveas> Ekushey, yes
<Seveas> and forward relevant ports from you router to the serve
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, it's slow but updating...
<Ekushey> Seveas: how i do the forwarding stuffs?
<Seveas> Ekushey, read your routers documentation
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: take your time i got alot of crap im working onbut ill be here
<learner_learner> ok :), gnomefreak
<UberShrike> are there any programs that come with ubuntu base install that can split large files into smaller ones
<h3ax> Ekushey, portforward.com
<Ekushey> Seveas: i need it use a as a ftp server as well so that ppl from outside can store their files... if i don't put a "real" ip on the machine, then outside world ppl can't access it
<h3ax> well you can rar it in volumes
<Ekushey> Seveas: do u get my scenario?
<Seveas> Ekushey, read the docs for your ftp server (and let people use PORT instead of PASV)
<stoned> is there a way to specify the password for sudo in one command.  so that it doesn't ask for the password.
<stoned> like sudo -password blah command here
<stoned> something like that
<Seveas> fortuneately not
<gnomefreak> stoned: that would defeat the purpose of sudo but you can gain root by using sudo -i
<Seveas> it would be horrific
<stoned> gnome sudu su passwd
<stoned> :/
<Ekushey> Seveas: ok thanks...
<gnomefreak> stoned: no i didnt type that
<Tidus> Ekushey:  when your computer's behind the router, yes, it will have a 192.168.x.x type address, but, when you do portforwarding from the router to the ftp server, it will be seen as a real ip, thus people can access it
<stoned> gnomefreak, no im telling you that
<choi> soundray my pc have 2 os one is ubuntu and windows install mysql on both of them i create a databse in windows and i want to copy that database to ubuntu mysql...
<gnomefreak> i typed sudo -i
<noookie> what is root password on ubuntu livecd ?
<pawel> hello
<stoned> gnomefreak, yes I am able to read, what is your point
<gnomefreak> stoned: why would you enable su?
<Tidus> Ekushey:  they'll type in your router's IP and it'll go to the fileserver... get my drift there?
<pawel> jest kto z polski ??
<noookie> what is root password on ubuntu livecd ?
<noookie> pawel, tak, #ubuntu.pl
<stoned> gnomefreak, because this is the most useless feature in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> stoned: there is a reason its not enabled
<stoned> gnomefreak, ever have about 30+ aliases for dpkg/apt in .bashrc.  every try to use those with sudo?
<UberShrike> h3ax: is there an app that comes with workstation install that can do that.  I am on someone elses machine and can install anything
<noookie> what is root password on ubuntu livecd ?
<Seveas> !tell noookie about root
<Tidus> noookie:  just like the real system, ubuntu's livecd has no real root
<stoned> why would I keep wanting to type sudo apt-get install bhah, when I can easily set a pass for su, su, then run my aliases, like 'install blah' or show blah or search blah
<noookie> but it asks me for password
<gnomefreak> no im only person that knows how to use this pc so i dont have to worry about other aliases
<Seveas> noookie, use sudo
<stoned> gnomefreak, do you know what an alias is?
<gnomefreak> sudo -i gives you user@root#
<savon> hmm the movies are know running, but I dont get any sound when I whatch it
<savon> But i got it when I listning to music
<gnomefreak> stoned: you have su enabled and still asking about sudo not understanding here
<savon> and it seems that movies are playing faster than they should
<UberShrike> are there any programs that come with ubuntu base install that can split large files into smaller ones.  I do not have permission to install anything on this comp
<dIG|Vargur> can i hack gnome desktop to kubuntu?
<Biguns> what is the best app to use to code in PHP
<gnomefreak> Biguns: i dont use php but i would assume lamp would be good
<soundray> choi, the best way is to dump your database into a single file and load it back on the other machine. The program to use is mysqldump.
<Biguns> gnomefreak: lamp stands for Linux Apache MySQP PHP L.A.M.P
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<stoned> gnomefreak, my point is simply this.  alias install='apt-get install' in .bashrc. sudo install blah WILL not work. you must type sudo apt-get install.  apply this concept to a couple of pages of aliases
<Biguns> I just want to write code with color coding
<Tidus> Biguns:  any text editor that can do syntax hilighting will suffice
<gnomefreak> php in that implies it has a editor
<soundray> choi, the exact command you need depends on your requirements. So you won't get around educating yourself on the options of mysqldump.
<gnomefreak> stoned: sudo install will work if you write a simple script to make it work
<Biguns> Tidus: Which one do you use?
<stoned> gnomefreak, this is why I have a need to set a pass for root, and login as root, then I am ablel to use the aliases.  sudo+bash alias == don't work
<Tidus> Biguns:  vim
<stoned> gnomefreak, well of course, but do I want to sit there and write scripts for all those aliases
<stoned> i dont' fuckin think so
<stoned> :)
<Biguns> cool...thanks
<Munich> Gopi hi
<Munich> sory was playing bullet
<stoned> of course, there is always wajig
<stoned> but wajib is a bit gay
<gnomefreak> i would rather sit there than comprimise my system but as you wish
<stoned> compromise your system?
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, I did apt-get remove --purge gaim, it showed Package gaim is not installed, so not removed
<anto9us> UberShrike, type 'info split" you can use 'cat' to join your files back together
<stoned> don't make me laugh
<Protocol1> i think i should re-install ubuntu
<soundray> stoned, you can run sudo -i and set your aliases "as root".
<UberShrike> anto9us: thanks
<stoned> soundray, im good, thanks
<choi> thus it copy all the tables in mysql
<gnomefreak> stoned: so tell me why does ubuntu not recommend enablign su?
<Protocol1> im confused on getting my java running
<gnomefreak> enabling*
<stoned> gnomefreak, because I neither know, neither do I care.  if it weren't for updated software with a hint of stability, I would still be using debian SID
<stoned> just becaue ubuntu does things different and dislike them doesn't mean they are universaly bad, so stop being defensive
<wickers> morning people
<learner_learner> but I still see gaim in /usr/share/applications/
<learner_learner> gnomefreak,
<colm_afk> afternoon
<Seveas> stoned, language like "fucking" and "gay" is not tolerated here
<wickers> that's typical, I walk in the # and someone is fighting a flame war.
<Seveas> !tell stoned about conduct
<andrea> for set resolution at 1280x800?
<stoned> Seveas, did I say that out loud
<stoned> Seveas, sorry, won't happen again
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: yes because you removed gaim without purging it
<learner_learner> oh
<learner_learner> will I remove it manually?, gnomefreak
<colm_afk> stoned, benefits of using sudo from the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<andrea> help me please
<andrea> fix-rex 1280x800?
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: if you install it and than purge it  it should work that way your not sitting there trying to remove 35 packages
<wickers> andrea, you want to set your res at 1280x800?
<andrea> yes
<gnomefreak> packages=files for today :(
<wickers> andrea, are you comfortable editing a config file?
<learner_learner> okay
<andrea> mmmh
<wickers> andrea, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, you don't have to install something again to be able to purge it...
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: but --purge isnt working for him
<wickers> mmm.
<j2daosh> andrea, before you do that first check if you can do it by going to system, preferences, screen resolution
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, I think you still have to say apt-get remove --purge
<a2xm> hi all.. what're the meaning of virtual users and virtual domains in mailserver?
<gnomefreak> i had him run sudo apt-get remove --purge gaim after he just did remove
<funkyHat> --purge on it's own won't work
<j2daosh> only do config if the screen res isn't registered in the screen res under prefernces
<funkyHat> oh right
<stoned> colm, ahh yes, mostly for people who don't know what they are doing, are new, or something etc.  ubuntu it dumbed down for the noob.  its good, but i'd rather just use root than sudo.  thanks though, I appreciate your effort
<funkyHat> hm
<wickers> j2daosh, it should be the highest res by default...
<wickers> but maybe
<funkyHat> well purging in synaptic will work
<asdffasdf> a god working firewall?
<stoned> ehehe, god working
<stoned> hehe
<gnomefreak> try that learner_learner  open synaptic and find gaim and click completely remove
<colm> stoned, cool.  I personally appreciate the "fine-grained security policy" bit, but it's your box (:
<j2daosh> under normal circumstances yes... but when i log in at work i have to change the screen res higher and when i log in at home i have to make it smaller
<andrea> in screen resolution doesn't find 1280x800, only 1024x748
<ilha06> aew pessoal alguem ai joga battle for wesnoth?
<ilha06> pessoal eu tou em uma fase muito dificil e no consigo, passar
<j2daosh> andrea, ok now edit the xorg file
<wickers> j2daosh, it remembers what the user last set... if yours is not, then you might need to fix something
<Seveas> ilha06, english please...
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<asdffasdf> a good working firewall?
<andrea> Subsection "Display"
<andrea>         Depth       24
<andrea>         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<andrea>         ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop
<andrea> #        Virtual     1280 1024
<andrea> here?
<Seveas> andrea, do NOT paste in here..
<gnomefreak> no pastebin
<andrea> ok
<wickers> andrea, the Modes line
<Protocol1> im going to do everything possible to get my java running
<Protocol1> hah
<j2daosh> wickers... it remembers... but my home comp is 1024x768 while my work comp is 1280x800...use the same user from work and home... so it screws with it alittle
<stoned> colm, well first off I have a bastion and a hardware firewall, on top of which every pc in my internal network has manually configured ip talbes, as well as having a linksys router on which I also use my own iptable scripts.  security for me really isn't an issue, and also i don't have any data that is valuable or secretive
<andrea> ok can i write?
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: did you try java debs?
<wickers> andrea, remove 1280x1024, and replace it with 1280x800
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, give me word
<andrea> and more?
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<Protocol1> !javadebs
<wickers> andrea, you'll need to access the config file as sudo
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Protocol1 about javadebs
<wickers> First step, just replace that res with the one you want..
<j2daosh> u can add as many as you want to... but if you go higher then your screen can allow it wont do anything and could potentially do more bad then good
<andrea> sudo mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<k^^> Anyone know how to fix FreeNX so I can resume a session from win succesfully?
<colm> stoned, good for you.  no valuable data?  why the belt and braces then?
<stoned> Protocol1, sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package.  then download the binary file from SUN for jre/jdk.  then do fakeroot make-jpkg javafilehere.bin
<wickers> andrea, if mcedit is your fav editor
<gnomefreak> Seveas: have you seen anything about downloads on dapper?
<Protocol1> gnomefeak, i got j2re 1.4 on here through the repository and i watched it install but still no java
<Seveas> for what?
<gnomefreak> this is starting to piss me off
<andrea> ok thank you very much
<snakeye> hey all
<johndarkhorse> stoned: we have ubuntu debs for java
<pinkisntwell_> hey people, when I try to start ubuntu I get "/bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off" what is this?
<stoned> colm, I study information security as a masters degree.  I test different network security software, configurations, etc. as learning
<Protocol1> and im using the ff1.5 browser
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i download gaim to desktop and it puts it in / and the archive manager opens
<djaster> cze jest ktos tu z polski??
<wickers> andrea, after you are done, logout, and then hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the X server.
<johndarkhorse> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<gnomefreak> i want to beable to tar it myself
<stoned> johndarkhorse, oh really, thats convenient I suppose
<colm> stoned, ah, makes sense then, toys :-)
<djaster> chodzi mi jak uruchomic aplikacje exe.
<tenco> hi all
<Protocol1> stoned, i will give it a shot
<stoned> last i looked though, the sunj2re was 1.5 with update 05 instead of update 06
<tenco> why is anacron and cron installed on ubuntu by default?
<stoned> the java package in ubunut is old, as far as i know
<johndarkhorse> stoned: we have java 1.5 available
<djaster> jestk ktos tu z polski??
<snakeye> is there a spem killer fore Umbutu...++
<andrea> ok
<snakeye> ??
<Seveas> djaster, #ubuntu.pl
<stoned> johndarkhorse, read what I said again
<Adam____> Hi people - Why can't I play MP3s in Totem? I've installed Gstreamer through Synaptic
<Seveas> !tell Adam____ about mp3
<Seveas> .csop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<snakeye> whot is csop??
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: we gonna get update 6 to java so stoned can be on the razors edge?
<Seveas> SnakeBite, typo 
<asdffasdf> firewall, please?
<stoned> johndarkhorse, im not anal about it, just telling the poor chap what I know about ubuntu java packages
<gnomefreak> _05 and _06 are not too much of a difference
<j2daosh> asdff .... firestarter or make ur ownby adding rules to iptables
<colm> asdffasdf, firewall is already installed
<snakeye> oki
<johndarkhorse> stoned: the java 1.5 pkgs are user contributed, not official
<asdffasdf> firestarter?
<Seveas> johndarkhorse, my repos have update6
<j2daosh> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<stoned> johndarkhorse, thus, making your own is superior
<asdffasdf> but it returns me an firewall failed to start
<wickers> ewww firestarter!?!
<Seveas> stoned, make-jpkg is quite buggy
<gnomefreak> now he tells me he has java in his repos :(
<j2daosh> lol wickers
<ThWiz> a
<johndarkhorse> stoned: and out of the comprehension of most folks
<asdffasdf> Why I cannot start my firewall?
<snakeye> J2daosh whot thos that firewall do?
<stoned> johndarkhorse, of course mate.  I'm not saying one way is better than the other, j/k really, but yeh, thats why I gave him commands and steps to tell him exactly what to do
<Wraithe> has anyone in here ever use wxgtk
<Wraithe> im meant pygtk
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, thanks. it worked
<j2daosh> snakeye, its jut a generic firewall for those of us that dont know iptables yet
<Buntix> Bonjour  tous
<gnomefreak> yw learner_learner
<learner_learner> I'm running now Gaim 2.0 beta 2, gnomefreak
<snakeye> J2daosh oki
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: its a lil nicer but still eh
<Buntix> oups im on english irc sorry
<Buntix> cya
<learner_learner> hmm
<stoned> btw, does anyone now how I can switch virtual terminals using chvt as USER not root.  I can use chvt to switch between two Xservers on my one machine, but i can't use chvt as user, it gives access denied.  If I do sudo , it asks for a password.  I have keytouch setup so that extra keys on my kb are setup to send 'chvt 8' and 'chvt 7' as extra arrow keys.  this is why I need chvt to work under a regular user, not just root.  can anyone help
<stoned>  me.
<gnomefreak> learner_learner: are you using breezy?
<Protocol1> stoned, after you gave me those commands it did a lot of unpacking..what now?
<learner_learner> gnomefreak, yes
<savon> some one knows a good c++ compilator to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> g++
<wickers> gcc g++
<savon> how to install?
<asdffasdf> Why I cannot start my firewall?
<Tidus> stoned:  if you're not too anal bout security, chown root:root <path to chvt> && chmod 4755 <path to chvt> ... that'll set the setuid bit on the file to root so it always runs as root
<stoned> Protocol1, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<wickers> savon, sudo apt-get install g++
<wickers> make, gcc, etc..
<Seveas> !tell savon about compiling
<gnomefreak> doesnt build-essential have g++ in it?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yeah
<wickers> I'm sure it does
<wickers> but that takes half the fun out of it.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential savon
<wickers> ;)
<snakeye> thos eny now an good working program fore photos.. Too Umbutu..?
<wickers> fspot maybe
<gnomefreak> snakeye: gimp is i understood that
<stoned> Tidus, I dont understand how that will solve my problem?
<gnomefreak> if*
<snakeye> gnomefreak Ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<johndarkhorse> snakeye: gphoto
<wickers> SnakeBite, f-spot if I understood differently from gnomefreak
<colm> snakeye, I use picasa2 (win32)
<snakeye> oki
<snakeye> colm oki
<bret> hi
<Tidus> stoned:  it will allow you to run chvt as a user because the setuid bit tells the system to execute it as root, not the user... no passwords requires.
<gnomefreak> we can sit here all day and name picture programs
<snakeye> hehe
<stoned> Tidus, ahh, that last part explains it
<stoned> thank you
* Tidus bows courteously to stoned.
<savon> i have install g++ know but how to use it? Cant find it in the applications menu
<andrea> hi! 1280x800 works! but on "virtual" what can i write? 1024x768 or 1280x800?
<gnomefreak> savon: its command line based have you wrote your program yet?
<johndarkhorse> savon: use it from a terminal
<snakeye> lol savon
<bret> hi
<_jason> savon: it's command line, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programming:C_plus_plus/Hello_world
<savon> hehe ok!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell savon about gcc
<stoned> Tidus, one more thing, what does 4 in the octal permissions do?  I know 755, I can decipher that one, but the added 4?
<bret> cool
<Tidus> stoned:  sets the setuid bit
<savon> I'v only sitting in windovs and compilate
<adam__> Hi folks - Totem still gives same error on MP3s after installing gstreamer0.8-mad - what else can i do?
<andrea> Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<andrea>         ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop
<andrea> #        Virtual     1280 800
<stoned> Tidus, where can I find more information(what keywords for google) to find all possible file attribute flags?
<colm> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Tidus> stoned:  you can just man chmod to get that information
<andrea> It's correct 1280 800 on virtual?
<andrea> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> andrea: again please dont paste in here
<snakeye> how thos java sun runs at umbuto good ore
<andrea> sorry gnomefreak... please reply at my question, Virtual 1024 768 or 1280 x800? what's virtual?
<snakeye> umbutu
<gnomefreak> andrea: if someone knows they will answer
<wickers> andrea, not under virtual
<_jason> snakeye: it's ``ubuntu'' and I don't understand your question
<andrea> 1024 768 correct then
<colm> andrea, virtual desktop means that your desktop will scroll around to fit the desired size
* gnomefreak doesnt understand his typing most of time
<gnomefreak> snakeye: yes java works fine in ubuntu
<snakeye> gomefreak ty..
<andrea> i have modified it, now i reset at 1024 768
* wickers has been up for 28 hours... typing does not understand wickers
<gnomefreak> lol
<snakeye> jason sorry if my questations are little wird im from denmark..
<_jason> snakeye: it's okay
<adam__> Can anyone help with playing mp3s in totem?
<Seveas> !tell adam__ about mp3
<_jason> ubotu: tell adam__ about mp3
<k^^> Anyone know how to fix FreeNX so I can resume a session from win succesfully?
<wickers> ok, i'm feeling giving today... who wants a newsvine invite?
<Seveas> wickers, offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Seveas> newsvine
<wickers> of course..
<snakeye> thos some of you play age of empires on UBUNTU...??
<wickers> thos?
<Jeff1f> Ubuntu is making my network card go crazy... I think it keeps trying to ping, since the light is flashing. Anyone have this problem?
<colm> k^^, freenx does resume automatically, what's your error?
<snakeye> do..
<wickers> you got like, one letter right out of 'thos'...
<wickers> hehe
<wickers> No, I don't game much with linux.
<snakeye> oki
<IdleOne> wickers:  not everybody speaks english as theyre first language
<pha> right
<snakeye> well wickers im a danish man.. nor good to right eng
<gnomefreak> heres a stupid question  is there anyway to get a ubuntu.com/website?
<snakeye> not good to right eng
<wickers> IdleOne, correct, and I would not mind being corrected if I was learning...
<idefix_> what is all that stuff in the /bin directory? some shellscripts but all the rest... what on earth is it?
<Seveas> snakeye, maybe #ubuntu-dk would help 
<wickers> I mean, I was not trying to poke fun at him or anything, just had no idea what "thos" was.
<k^^> colm, yes it does but there's a bug. Using a win client fucks up the session.
<snakeye> Seaveas ty i whill try
<IdleOne> you werent correcting you were being pointed out a mistake..correcting would of been telling how to spell the word
<der_papst> idefix_: those are the programms
<Howitzer> is it just me or is winehq down?
<IdleOne> heh
<k^^> colm, this guy made a patch: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2005-February/000720.html
<LordDoskias> where is the list of mirrors
<LordDoskias> for ubunty
<IdleOne> got me writing crooked now too
<wickers> hehe
<Seveas> !archive
<wickers> Yeah, I was about to say.
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<wickers> ;)
<Seveas> !mirrors
<ubotu> from memory, mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<amphi> idefix_: do man <file_name> to see what at least some of them are
<Seveas> ^-- LordDoskias
<k^^> colm, but I don't know how to apply it
<idefix_> if I download some program and install it in the /bin directory, all useraccounts can use this program, right? and if I install it in /Home/idefix only I can use it?
<LordDoskias> !mirrors
<idefix_> or .Home/idefix/bin, I mean
<_jason> idefix_: depends on your permissions
<wickers> idefix_, it depends on permissions
<amphi> idefix_: you should put non-package stuff in /usr/local/bin probably
<der_papst> idefix_: try to install software by using synaptic
<Seveas> k^^, that patch is a year ol dand long since integrated into freenx..
<idefix_> yes but before you can synapticize the software you have to unpack, right?
<idefix_> oh you mean, synaptic is some sort or alternative for downloading tar.bz2 files?
<_jason> ubotu: tell idefix_ about synaptic
<Howitzer> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<amphi> idefix_: most of the sw you need should be packaged
<Seveas> idefix_, yes it is
<IdleOne> idefix_:  synaptic is software that ubuntu uses to download and install pre packged software for ubuntu
<k^^> Seveas, mkay.
<sam1975> hello,i've a problem. I have a wifi card (dlink dwl-g510) and she 's not recognized. Dlink seems to be not easy to configure. What can i do? Can i use ndiswrapper or something else?
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<idefix_> but there is no wmv-plaer in the synaptic list
<stoned> is there any way to use active X on linux somehow?
<ufo> sam1975: you could look with lspci if it says which chipset it uses
<wickers> stoned, only through wine
<Howitzer> stoned, you crazy?
<raphael> lx
<stoned> Howitzer, why do you ask that?
<stoned> wickers, oh
<sam1975> ok,i 'll see
<Howitzer> c'mon
<Howitzer> active x on linux :D
<IdleOne> !tell idefix_  about restrictedformats
<Howitzer> !restricedformats
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Howitzer
<IdleOne> !tell idefix_  about mplayer
<stoned> wickers, and if i wine IE, will i be able to install active X controls from websites?
<Howitzer> don't think so
<IdleOne> !tell idefix_  about w32codecs
<Howitzer>  !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<wickers> Maybe, it's your best bet to try.
<stoned> ok
<stoned> thanks
<wickers> stoned, I mean, nothing else, short of installing windows will be closer.
<Howitzer> weird
<Howitzer> winehq is down
<k^^> Seveas, I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97277&highlight=FreeNX - but I got the problem.
<stoned> this damn calculus class requires that I have IE so i can install some MATHXL player active X control to submit homework with.  only reason, otherwise I dont even own a copy of windows
<[-DevinE-] > with automatix i can install the codes i need for mp3 and avi ?
<gnomefreak> [-DevinE-] : dont use it
<IdleOne> !aotomatix
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<gnomefreak> use easyubuntu
<IdleOne> !automatix
<dsas> hi, Using gconf I'm trying to make a new folder unders apps->epiphany but I can't see anyway of making a new folder, could anyone tell me how?
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<[-DevinE-] > why ?
<w3svc> in ubuntu, where can i add a autostart at boot to wlan or anything else?
<gnomefreak> read ^^^^
<wickers> Anyone here could recomend a USB 802.11g wifi dongle that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<sam1975> so, when i make "lspci -v | less", i've got the following result : 0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302
<sam1975>         Subsystem: D-Link System Inc: Unknown device 3c09
<sam1975>         Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
<sam1975>         Memory at fac00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K] 
<stoned> automatix has never broken or screwed up anything for me, ever, on any machine.  i dont see what the hype is,  in fact, automatix fixed some problems that I couldnt fix on my own
<k^^> Seveas, I take i didn't install the latest version of freenx then... ?
<[-DevinE-] > damn now u tell me :P
<[-DevinE-] > its installing softweare at the moment
<w3svc> howto autostart at a program or hardware at boot or in gnome??
<ufo> sam1975: you need the drivers for ralink
<wickers> w3svc, SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > SESSIONS
<Protocol1> stoned, thank you I got my java running
<adam__> Hi, got X resolution troubles - anyone help?
<Protocol1> :)
<stoned> np
<wickers> (sorry for the caps there)
<sam1975> ok,thanks
<w3svc> wickers, does this effect boot also?
<Protocol1> after 1 month of trying that is
<wickers> no just when your user logs in w3svc
<w3svc> wickers, at boot then?
<Protocol1> well im a noob....and it takes time to learn I guess
<stoned> Protocol1, now save a backup of the java packate you made in case you need it again
<Protocol1> how
<stoned> upload it to yourself, get a gmail account and stuff
<Protocol1> got a command?
<wickers> w3svc, you need to edit your run level
<stoned> get a gmail account, email the package to yourself
<Protocol1> i have a gmail account
<wickers> w3svc, see init.d
<Protocol1> just need the commands to backup
<w3svc> wickers, thx
<stoned> don't need commands
<Protocol1> ok cool
<stoned> just save a copy of the java package you made in your email.  that way if you have to reinstall somewhre, you can just downlaod the package from your gmail account, and install java on the computer
<Protocol1> oh the deb package I just created eh
<Protocol1> ok
<Protocol1> i got y
<Protocol1> YA
<wickers> if (wickers_removes_java() == True): wickers++;
<Xardas> hi
<adam__> I've got resolutions missing from Gnome screen resolution applet that are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - how can that be? am i missing something?
<wickers> adam__, monitor config
<savon> how do I    install Wine or Winex or Cadega?'
<IdleOne> !wine
<savon> !wine
<wickers> !winer
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wickers
<wickers> :/
<IdleOne> wine is, like, totally, a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<Protocol1> damn im good
<[-DevinE-] > yay i got codesc :)
<[-DevinE-] > codecs
<wickers> IdleOne, it's not a compatibility layer, it's an open source adaptation (rendition) of the win32 api.
<Xardas> is here anyone who is using lilypond? sorry for my bad english. i can't speak it very well :(
<Hoxzer> where does apt-get save deb files?
<nimh> holy moly, big channel
<IdleOne> wickers:  I pasted what the bot msg'ed me  :P
<wickers> ahh
<nimh>  /var/cache/apt I think
<wickers> well... a bot serving "is like, totally," kinda tells me something
<nimh> guys, what's the replacement for hotplug in dapper?
<Xardas> nobody?
<wickers> bots are only as good as who populates their data base.
<nimh> I've got udev and usbmgr loaded, and usbmgr loads the correct modules, but the /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 devices seem broken
<nimh> because I can't mount them
<adam__> wickers: can you suggest anything i can do?
<nimh> I could with hoary
<IdleOne> wickers:  in a help channel like this it isnt always neccesary to be exact with the answer because the user is usualy a newbie...all he wants is to know how to get and install
<IdleOne> wickers:  you arent a newbie thats how you new wine isnt an emulator ()
<IdleOne> knew*
<nimh> something to do with netlink?
<Xardas> does anyone know how i can write with lilypond horizontal? normally the output is vertical
<wickers> IdleOne, well anyone who bothers to lookup what wine stands for would know that...
<wickers> ;)
<wickers> (and I hate recursive acronyms)
<michtoen> Hi. Can someone please give a link where i can see how to compile something in 32bit mode under a ubuntu 64bit?
<Protocol1> stoner, its going to take awhile to upload that to my gmail account
<Protocol1> heh
<Protocol1> 29MB
<Hoxzer> can I somehow see what repo does apt-get use to get deb
<Hoxzer> ?
<wickers> adam__, you'll have to double check your monitor's specs with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nimh> does this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareDetection?highlight=%28hotplug%29%7C%28dapper%29
<IdleOne> wickers I understand that but do we need to confuse the new user to ubuntu by giving long drawn out explanations about something he really doesnt care about...or better that we get him where he wants to be and then he will learn more in deptp as time goes on
<nimh> mean my hotplug is basically screwed until dapper is released?
<kevinz> hello. i don't want apache run at startup, what can i do to disable it?
<Xardas> cu
<wickers> adam__, I wish there was an easier way on ubuntu to do X confs... hell I'd even settle with sax2, but till then people have to learn the config file.
<chmod775> hey folks
<chmod775> I remember using the network manager applet
<IdleOne> heya chmod775
<chmod775> nmapplet to switch between wireless and normal lan connection
<chmod775> hey IdleOne
<chmod775> ()
<chmod775> is that package still available ?
<wickers> IdleOne, well yeah, I understand. I just think that candy coating something to the point where the information is incorrect... is a bit much.
<wickers> That's all
<wickers> I mean, I'm not one for splitting hairs...
<asdffasdf> how to change root password?
<chmod775> is nmapplet still here how do I install it ?
<chmod775> asdffasdf, sudo passwd root
<wickers> oh god how I wish they do something with the network manager that makes it worth using.
<IdleOne> wickers the information isnt wrong it's made windows user friendly so that they can be weened off of windows in the easiest way possible
<adam__> wickers: ok cool. thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell asdffasdf about root
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: please don't do that
<chmod775> why?
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: the root account is disabled in ubuntu for a reason. enabling it breaks parts of ubuntu
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> I am sorry
<chmod775> johndarkhorse, how can I instal nmapplet
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: sudo performs every console task you may require (and gksudo and kdesu are there for the gui tasks)
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: is it in the repos?
<chmod775> under what package
<wickers> IdleOne, well anyhow, back to #ubuntu shal we?
<wickers> shall*
<IdleOne> wickers:  indeed ()
<munzir> Hi, I booted in recovery mode and then init 2 and thought this should move me to a text mode without X but X runs, what's wrong?
<luite> does anyone know where I can find a (source code) patch for the icmp error handling bug (kernel 2.6.12-2.6.15.2)?
<chmod775> johndarkhorse, under what name
<chmod775> ?
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: i asked you a question.
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> I dunno I am asking you
<IdleOne> chmod775:  apt-cache search nmapplet
<michtoen> Can you guys please give me a hand? Iam the main dev of http://www.daimonin.net . Our CVS runs fine under our new Ubuntu 5.04 - plain - RAID 1 - AMD64 system but i need to compile an old version in 32bit mode - anyone can give a doc link hotwo
<chmod775> IdleOne, dude thanks
<savon> is it posible to open exes from a usb disk with wine
<Toma-> michtoen, you mean 5.10
<chmod775> nope nothing like nmapplet
<gnomefreak> savon: i think you have to download them first than run wine foo.exe
<michtoen> nope. Ubuntu 5.04 - plain - RAID 1 - AMD64 is what server4you has installed
<michtoen> (with working root btw ;)
<IdleOne> chmod775:  packages.ubuntu.com
<Toma-> michtoen, thats an old version of ubuntu....
<chmod775> k
<chmod775> will check it
<johndarkhorse> chmod775: if you'll tell us what it is, we  may be of help
<gnomefreak> its not in any of ther repos
<pha> Can somebody explain how to watch videos with win32codecs on a 64bit system?
<pha> "so there is no 'w64codecs' packages. Some people on AMD64 solve this problem by installing a 32-bit version of the operating system inside a chroot (such as via Linux Vserver or [WWW]  dchroot), and this works very well. "
<chmod775> hey see I earlier used to have an icon on the gnome taskbar which I could click and switch to my networks
<michtoen> they customized it - whatever i can't change that - i really want run ubuntu - if not possible i will tell them to install a different OS there
<chmod775> When I am on wireless and switch back to my normal internet via lan connection
<michtoen> any advice how to compile in 32bit?
<gnomefreak> read the README or INSTALL files
<IdleOne> !tell pha  about w32codecs
<Toma-> michtoen, are you compiling a deb ?
<savon> ok thanks!
<chmod775> got it dude johndarkhorse
<savon> ok thanks
<ab_> hello
<michtoen> i want compile our old mmorpg server system with python scripting - i want force a 32bit compiling under the 64bit ubuntu
<IdleOne> hello ab_
<pha> IdleOne, sure - i've already checked it out
<ab_> exit
<ab_> part
<michtoen> i have gcc 3.3.x and 3.4.x installed
<chmod775> u there johndarkhorse ?
<Protocol1> now my next step is getting limewire on here
<Protocol1> grr
<ab_> wth
<ab_> bitchx is weird
<chmod775> is limewire good
<Protocol1> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<IdleOne> !tell Protocol1  about limewire
<ab_> !xchat
<ubotu> methinks xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<tuhl> any how-to for metacity with composite and xorg-air?
<chmod775> I had a couple of problems with it I use gtk-gnutella
<ab_> !firefoxnewversion
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ab_
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<chmod775> !ff1.5
<ab_> =:D
<ab_> ty
<ab_> forgot wiki.ubuntu link
<[-DevinE-] > how 2 mount fat32 ?
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<LinuxJones> michtoen: here's a link that may help, although it isn't specifically what your looking for, it may have some uefull info for you >> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/356
<[-DevinE-] > !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with some ATI gfx problems? (Dapper)
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<pianoboy3333> IdleOne: No one there is helping me...
<Protocol1> now when I do decide to update my breezy 5.10 to dapper will it overwrite any of my work files?
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: shouldnt but there is no garrentee at this point
<LinuxJones> Protocol1: your user files will not be altered if you upgrade.
<pianoboy3333> BZFlag, one of my favorite games is really REALLY laggy, and my boot menu is distorted
<michtoen> @linuxJones: ah, thanks - thats more or less what i looked for - thanks
<Protocol1> LinuxJones, thanks for the good info
<pianoboy3333> Protocol1: I upgraded to dapper yesterday, it asks you if you want to over write the files, you can answer 'N' for no and just to contiunue.
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, and risk getting a broken system...
<Protocol1> pianoboy3333, how do you update to dapper?
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: Right, that's why I let it fix it, yet, since I have a ATI gfx card, my xorg.conf file screwed me up.
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<Protocol1> or what method did you use to update?
<stoned> !udev
<ubotu> well, udev is a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<chmod775> !nm
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<pianoboy3333> Protocol1: Read this, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html, add that repos
<chmod775> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<_jason> Protocol1: I would not update on your main system, someone had to reformat yesterday because they got a broken X and didn't have the time to fix it
<gnomefreak> chmod775: use /msg ubotu please
<stoned> chmod775, use /msg ubotu keyword
<chmod775> sorry folks
<Protocol1> _jason, ok will stick with breezy until the stable version is released
<Protocol1> ;)
<mickfuzz> hi there - newbie cp question here - i want to copy a list of 15 or so files and subdirectories to make a back up - but want to not include one directory as it contains very large files. When using cp  - How do i specify that I don't want this directory to be copied.
<stoned> oh btw
<chmod775> I am being so stupid today
<stoned> when is next ubuntu coming out
<[-DevinE-] > !wine
<Protocol1> stoned, april
<gnomefreak> april 20th
<stoned> ahh
<gnomefreak> give or take
<stoned> i see
<setuid> Is it possible to remove all dapper packages from a Breezy system, and go back to a clean Breezy system?
<der_papst> mickfuzz: on the shell there is a whild card ``thingy'' [ ]  eg. [a-z]  = a, b, c, .... , z  the funny thing is : [^a]  means everything exept a
<gnomefreak> setuid: not likely
<setuid> I had to install mysql-5 from dapper, which sucked in a few dapper packages, which broke Mozilla and other things (broken glibc, broken freetype, etc.)
<gnomefreak> setuid: how did you get the dapper packages on a breezy system?
<setuid> gnomefreak: added the dapper sources.list lines, of course
<der_papst> mickfuzz: try it with ls, it's not an option of cp but its an feature of the shell (bash)
<setuid> But dapper is so wildly broken, its not stable enough to even boot
<gnomefreak> setuid: nope no way you need re-install
<mickfuzz> der_papst: is there a page i with examples -
<mickfuzz> sorry with examples
<gnomefreak> setuid: dapper is unstable and will be for a while (and never mix repos)
<der_papst> setuid: well, i'd say it's not, if it where i wouldn't be able to write this
<munzir> Hi, I booted in recovery mode and then init 2 and thought this should move me to a text mode without X but X runs, what's wrong?
<Protocol1> im going to leave my system as is....it took a lot of work for me as a noob just to get ff1.5 and java on it
<Protocol1> heh
<der_papst> it is unstable, but it boot's (did the last 4 days at least)
<paco> hola
<IdleOne> hello paco
<polopolo> Hello
<polopolo> I want help ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i have been running dapper for a while and very few issues other than dependencies but its not like that for everyone so the safest bet is to not recommend it to people
<paco> hablais espaol
<gnomefreak> !es
<IdleOne> what do you need help with polopolo
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<setuid> gnomefreak: the hard-lockup in X has been there since 7/24 of 2005, with the fork of X they're using in dapper
<setuid> Its fine in breezy, though no 3D
<gnomefreak> setuid: i dont have a problem with X they fixed it a while ago
<polopolo> I want help with the cd test and support
<setuid> gnomefreak: if you have a Radeon or ATI card, its 100% lockup, confirmed and all over the dri-users list.
<setuid> This means all Thinkpads, and quite a few other laptops
<gnomefreak> setuid: i dont use 3d but im sure not everyone has this issue
<setuid> Well, all Thinkpads released in the last 3-4 years
<setuid> *EVERY* person with the newest Xorg and these cards, has this problem
<chmod775> found out network-manager
<polopolo> IdleOne
<savon> !activ x
<ubotu> savon: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> polopolo:  tell us more information on the problem and we will try to help
<setuid> gnomefreak: I'll see what I can do here
<Very> #ubuntu-it
<polopolo> No
<paco> hola
<Very> sorry..
<polopolo> I want help the ubuntu team
<Very> hi all..
<setuid> I'll probably purge everything except base console stuff and add from scratch, or go back to Debian, everything works on Debian
<savon> !activex
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, savon
<Very> i'm italian.
<Very> :D
<setuid> And with snapshots.debian.net, I can roll back
<setuid> Can't do that with Ubuntu yet
<der_papst> setuid: your system stays usable once you'v switched over to vga drivers ... well i know that's not admirable
<gnomefreak> savon: active X is not in ubuntu what are you looking for?
<Okay> what is the package for ripping a dvd in divx5 format plz?
<paco> yo espaol
<IdleOne> polopolo:  go to www.ubuntu.com and get involved
<savon> how to install axtive x?
<gnomefreak> setuid: no it will leave some dapper packages
<der_papst> Okay: dvdrip is a nice tool
<setuid> der_papst: VGA doesn't give me 1600x1200 @ 24bpp @ 100dpi
<der_papst> savon: on windows
<IdleOne> paco vas por #ubuntu-es escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> savon: what do you need active x on ubuntu for?
<savon> I need it to run wine progs!
<setuid> gnomefreak: No, I meant switch to dapper, but remove everything first
<paco> join #ubuntu-es
<jdmpike> does anyone in here use f-spot?
<setuid> ie. remove X, so it removes everything that relies on it, etc.
<Okay> der_papst, but dvdrip didn't ripping in divx5 format
<IdleOne> paco:  con el /
* setuid tries that
<der_papst> Okay: okay okay (well i use xvid mainly .... open source and so ... call me dogmatic but ... ;)
<gnomefreak> setuid: not that i know of there is no way to do that and have it work afterwards
<setuid> I've done it before with Debian
<gnomefreak> savon: what program needs activex
<tcap> hi, could anyone please try to guide me rectify this: I get "error: methods missing" when I try to play javascript embedded player for songs at some sites (after choosing Real player option). I do have mplayer installed and firefox plugins (link prob?)
<Okay> i can ripping xvid is better than divx format?
<gnomefreak> setuid: this is ubuntu not debian though
<Okay> xvid is better than divx format?
<setuid> its fine
<der_papst> Okay: well depends on point of view, version etc. it's at least pretty close
<der_papst> Okay: if not match
<setuid> Okay: Depends on how you define "better".. morally, Yes, technically? No.
<Okay> ok der_papst thx
<Okay> lol but i'm a rebel ;)
<der_papst> Okay: or even better, but I'm not the one to give you competent answere
<asdffasdf> I get: Failed to start the firewall in Firestarter.
<Okay> so how can i rip in divx5 format, what is the package?
<Toma-> whats the ls option to show how much space a folder is taking up?
<setuid> Toma- du -sch
<LinuxJones> michtoen: Protocol1 have fun :)
<Toma-> thx
<setuid> Sure
<Okay> i can use the divx4 with dvdrip but i can't use the divx5 :(
<setuid> Toma- Think of it as "disk used" (du, get it?)
<asdffasdf> I get: Failed to start the firewall in Firestarter. The device eth1 is not ready. Please check your network device settings and make sure your Internet connection is active. What should i do?
<Toma-> i know du :)
<setuid> asdffasdf What did google say when you queried?
<asdffasdf> ok
<Toma-> its df's brother :+)
<LinuxJones> asdffasdf: you have 2 network cards, are you using both ?
<IdleOne> whats the command to see how much HD space is being used?
<asdffasdf> the operation timed out when attempting to contact doc.gwos.org
<der_papst> IdleOne: df -h
<asdffasdf> one is for local network and i do not use it.
<IdleOne> der_ thank you
<LinuxJones> asdffasdf: sudo network-admin have a look around and make sure that eth0 is the default gateway. You can disable the card your not using as well.
<savon> gnomefreak: winamp, dreamwaver
<nouri> guys, the deb package that's linked from here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype is not there anymore.  anyone have a .deb lying around for 5.04?
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<asdffasdf> My default gateway is eth1 and eth0 is not configured.
<nouri> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> nouri:  np
<LinuxJones> asdffasdf: can you deactivate the card that is not in use ?
<setuid> tha'ts silly
<setuid> No need to do that
<asdffasdf> it is an x on the icon.
<asdffasdf> it is not active.
<Toma-> wow... i just trimmed a gig out of my system from un-used packages :) *proud*
<LinuxJones> asdffasdf: run the setup on firestarter again
<Toma-> considering its a 6gb drive, thats great
<khafra> My new ASUS A8N-SLI mobo tells me there's two SATA RAID controllers on-board; an NVRAID and some other kind on the other 4 SATA ports.
<Protocol1> LinuxJones, indeed
<IdleOne> Toma-:  I have a 13gb and using 3gb and Im worried lol
<khafra> But after I use it to set up a RAID 0 volume (which involves curiously little disk activity) Ubuntu install still sees two separate disks
<khafra> Not one big volume
<asdffasdf> same thing
<Toma-> IdleOne, i cut mine down to 1.4gb :D
<IdleOne> +i
<skott> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Toma-> im sure theres more. im going for the magic 1gb
<Toma-> oh no. thats pretty leet.
<Okay> SSSPPPLLLIIITTTT
<Toma-> someones really showing us
<Toma-> Okay, nope. some noob doind a join/part flud
<fnmqwxD> My penis hurts.
<Okay> Huhu ghost connection
<Toma-> *doing
<asdffasdf> LinuxJones?
<khafra> My new ASUS A8N-SLI mobo tells me there's two SATA RAID controllers on-board; an NVRAID and some other kind on the other 4 SATA ports.  But after I set up a RAID 0 volume, and put in the Ubuntu install disk, Ubuntu tells me it sees two little disks, not one big one.
<savon> gnomefreak: winamp, dreamwaver
<Toma-> iphreak, can you please stop that?
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<Okay> ban user-4011.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
<fnmqwxD> My Penis Hurts
<owxrawH> My Penis Hurts
<napqvpN> My Penis Hurts
<szlfkjH> My Penis Hurts
<fwspmeT> My Penis Hurts
<ahwfbjB> My Penis Hurts
<uicfgzH> My Penis Hurts
<obfisrI> My Penis Hurts
<jefticH> My Penis Hurts
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by Seveas
<_jason> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, ompaul, or MadPilot
<LinuxJones> asdffasdf: if the card is not active I don't know why firestarter is even seeing it ?
<Seveas> argh@botflood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-4011.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Toma-> Seveas, iphreak = the flooder
<xerophyte> I am not able to get the sound but i have 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<xerophyte>  and i have driver into my kernel which i compiled manuall .. but i don't get the /dev/dsp does anybody know what am i missing
<Toma->  /ignore *!*@user-4011.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk ALL
<dejx> Finally
<Toma-> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by Seveas
<Okay> user-4011.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk, it's not a proxy?
<colm> ah, that's better.
<Toma-> nope
<skott> do i need to download something to play videos? cause it keeps sayin video is in use by another app, but im not playin no videos
<asdffasdf> It is just not configured and not active.
<Toma-> hence, noob.
<Okay> so mass ping fllod to 84.69.111.171
<khafra> Dangit, my RAID question has been flooded out twice before anyone saw it.
<Seveas> Okay, ...
<BearPerson> I take it the issue with that guy is resolved for now?
<ompaul> Okay, no ...
<Seveas> BearPerson, yes, he is banned
<savon> ubunt tell skott about multimedia
<savon> arg
<skott> lol :)
<savon> hehe
<w3svc> !tell w3svc about update-rc.d
* BearPerson bows
<skott> !tell skott about multimedia
<skott> :/
<Toma-> anyone know how to list the biggest folders on a PC in order?
<Badm4n> ipmasq question : after i apt-get install ipmasq then dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<Badm4n> what should i do ?
<pianoboy3333> ufo: ok, now glxgears works well for 3 secs..... then laggggggggggyyyyyyy
<anto9us> Okay, no, the correct way to deal with it is to direct complaints to his ISP, I'm finding the abuse email address now, his isp is Energis, recently purchased by Cable & Wireless
<Toma-> besides, hes got a nice firewall up
<stoned> does your sudo have the tendency to be evil? find out at ==>  http://pastebin.com/573269
<Okay> anto9us, u're socool, if we all use ping -f to her, its more efficient ;)
<cheloo> hi all
<Oetzi> hi
<cheloo> anyone installed horde in ubuntu ?
<Toma-> stoned, lol.... this belongs on /. not a pastebin :)
<stoned> what is /.?
<Toma-> slash dot
<Bioslock> Is there a know problem with X and an ATI PCI-E graphics card?
<stoned> tell you how much I know
<[-DevinE-] > !cedega
<stoned> i never been to ./
<anto9us> complaints should go to mailto://abuse@cw.com with time of incident, IP address and nature of incident
<Oetzi> can anyone tell me how i allow root to start x-programms in a running x-session from another user
<Toma-> stoned, other way round :)
<stoned> oh sorry
<stoned> the ./
<stoned> goddamit /.
<Toma-> teehehehe
<Toma-> ;P
<webjocky> I'm such a *nix n00b, need some help setting the CC environment vairable - any takers msg me please!
<spacey> well i think sudo is great
<Protocol1> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<twa1296> !frostwire
<stoned> get a limewire pro 4.10 torrent from mininova or use frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is probably a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<cheloo> how will i enable the location of horde " /usr/share/horde3 " in my apache server ?
<Toma-> stoned, i agree, sudo is a tad under-secured. i had a word with dapper devel team about it and they said "Its still up to the user to make a fully secure system"
<orbx> Hi i installed ubuntu on my master HD and i have windows on my slave. After installing ubuntu it seems that windows hasn't been added to the grub... Is there any way i can access windows?
<Toma-> or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stoned> or if you want serious control over gnutella, given you know the protolcs of v1/v2, check out gtk-gnutella
<stoned> very very customizable, in every wich way, and seems to work better than limewire or anything else
<webjocky> I'm such a *nix n00b, need some help setting the CC environment vairable - any takers msg me please!
<Toma-> webjocky, export CC=whateveryouwant
<stoned> webjocky, its best to ask in public, many minds weill be able to help you, msg help is not cool
<stoned> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 or whatever version etc.
<webjocky> I did ask in public - figured i wouldn't spam up the screen with the results. but okay thanks for the info
<skott> so how do i enable video?
<Toma-> actually, 'export CC=gcc-3.4' is enough
<savon> :( rip winamp?
<webjocky> ahh, okay - I'm having trouble finding a binary of gcc from a site that won't take 30 hours to d/l from
<Seveas> webjocky, apt-get install gcc
<Toma-> webjocky, why not use apt?
<Toma-> or get the build-essential package
<webjocky> cause I'm a n00b! That's why! lol - thanks for the info guys
<LinuxJones> webjocky: you should install build-essential
<stoned> webjocky, try this.  sudo apt-get install module-assistant && m-a prepare
<stoned> follow the prompts
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 15,5]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 30,3]  by Seveas
<marbies> marbies is nieuw en binnengekomen
<Seveas> marbies, english please
<raphink> hi Seveas :)
<Seveas> hi raphink
<stoned> imagine if 647 people said hi
<stoned> :/
<marbies> sorry. I am a new user of ubuntu and for the first time in this box
<raphink> stoned: 674 != 647
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 20,3]  by Seveas
<stoned> typo
<LinuxJones> marbies: welcome aboard !!
<raphink> and I see nothing wrong with saying hi
<stoned> raphink, didn't have to point that out, useless
<marbies> Thank you Jones
<Bioslock> Hey marbies, I'm Dutch as well.
<raphink> stoned: if I knew you from here I'd say nothing but as far as I'm concerned I don't have a quota on what I shall say ornot here
<stoned> I never said its wrong, just that immagine if that many people said hi, its a funny thought, why are you being defensive
<ompaul> stoned, raphael please folks we don't need that conversation, if you want to have it venture into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Bioslock, #ubuntu-nl is full of dutchies 
<Bioslock> Oh. Haha.
<Bioslock> Well. I'm not getting my ATI card to work in Ubuntu. But that seems to be a known problem?
<mustard> Bioslock: common enough :)
<stoned> wtf, man all im saying is just immagine if all the people said hi, it would be crazy, i'd laugh cuz its funny, what in the hell are you going on about ?
<Amaranth> Seveas: Did you just use a katakana symbol as an emoticon?
<marbies> marcel verlaat
<ompaul> Bioslock, have you seen the wiki page on it? (it has been known to help)
<fraggle_> Just went through that very thing myself - where are you stuck at?
<Bioslock> No, ompaul. Do you have a link?
<stoned> is there an ubuntu in urdu language?
<Seveas> Amaranth, yes
<mustard> !tell Bioslock about ati
<raphink> stoned: look on https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<ompaul> Bioslock, I had the bot send you a link
<stoned> how can I install a locale for ubuntu in urdu language
<stoned> ok
<Bioslock> Thanks.
<Seveas> stoned, what is the language code for urdu?
<stoned> i have no idea
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> !find urdu
<fraggle_> Quick question for the experts here - Just installed Ubuntu and my PC fan seems locked on full for no reason - any suggestions on a fix?
<raphink> Seveas: urd
<Dr_Willis> fraggle_,  you mean the video card fan? or case fan?
<NRG88> how can i add a shutdown button to the System menu?
<NRG88> in gnome 2.14 there is
<NRG88> i'm using 2.12
<fraggle_> Willis: Sounds very much like the main fan
<Protocol1> how do I go about moving a directory from the desktop to my home folder/
<asdffasdf> sound on my ubuntu suddenly becomed bether when i changed network gateway!
<Protocol1> ?
<colm> Toma-, you wanted a way to list directories by size...   it's not quick, but it's dirty!   $cd \;sudo find $1 -type d | xargs du -sm | sort -g
<Seveas> stoned, language-support-ur - metapackage for Urdu language support
<stoned> NRG88, make a desktop link or a shortcut that runs sudo shutdown now
<Bioslock> I'll try that. Thanks, ubotu.
<raphink> stoned: seems the translation to urdu has just begun, there is a lot of work to be done
<Toma-> awesome! thanks :d
<Toma-> :D
<stoned> raphink, oh, hmm
<dooglus> !nvidea
<ubotu> dooglus: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<asdffasdf> i feel like enlightened
<orbx> Is it possible to fix the grub?
<stoned> orbx, update-grub
<dooglus> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mustard> orbx: very much so
<NRG88> can i update to gnome 2.14?
* mustard has just finished repairing his grub after botching on the dapper install
<Munich> I think only with dapper
<stoned> how do you fix grub
<stoned> you mean like add boot entries in menu.lst
<mustard> !tell stoned about grub
<mustard> !tell orbx about grub
<stoned> mustard, i know. im trying to find out what he means by fixing grub so we can help him
<wickers> does ubuntu do network installs yet?
<wickers> like pxe boot and net install?
<stoned> and don't make the bot msg me again plese
<thesonork> do I need plugins for mldonkey to use ed2k, torrent etc? (Im using mldonkey-gui)
<piskopat_> (list
<wickers> ubotu, tell stoned about bots
<dyrne> howto enable doubletap for touchpad in xorg? i know how with old free86 but i cant find a setting for maxdoubletap at all in xorg..
<mustard> :)
<stoned> lol
<wickers> ;)
<samoura> http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php check this out and i need help with this
<samoura> Using Gnome session manager. Select Applications (the Footer menu) -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced -> Sessions and hit the Startup Programs tab. Click Add and browse to where you saved the above script and select it. Click OK. Hit the Current Sessions tab and click Apply. That's it. Remove this entry if you don't want XPlanet backgrounds any more.
<samoura> Call the script in an X11 startup script like /home/nazgul/xplanet-gnome.sh & . Do not omit the & .
<samoura> Invoke the script in a terminal :)
<samoura> ;(
<gnomefreak> wickers: yes net install is an option how well it works i dont know though
<samoura> i use kubuntu and ubuntu
<gnomefreak> samoura: please use pastebin to paste
<samoura> help than
<samoura> ;SSSSS
<stoned> i've always used netinstall kernel/initrd in debian.  there should be some for ubuntu
<stoned> has to be
<samoura> XPlanet on Gnome2: Earth rendered on your desktop
<stoned> and it should work retty much the same way
<gnomefreak> samoura: flooding the room will get you ignored before it gets you help
<samoura> http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php check this out and i need help with this
<samoura> k sorry
<samoura> but can you help me ;S?
<Sincops> I have a problem with my mouse. it randomly get stuck.
<mustard> samoura: describe the problem again
<tane|> i have ubuntu on my hd and i had to reinstall windows xp afterwards....how can i reinstall GRUB ?
<tane|> can someone help ?
<tane|> i have ubuntu 5.1
<defrysk> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<stoned> why is it so hard for people to understand that they are being helped by volunteers, they shouldn't demand help, they should request it.  ideally speaking of course, but we live in a fscked up world
<orbx> Mustard > thank you i will try that now.
<stoned> tane|, are unable to boot into linux?
<stoned> tane|, are you*
<Sincops> and when i do ctrl+alt F2 and go back to x its working again. (i dont demand help. I just propose my problem, and watch if somebody will answer
<tane|> boots stright to windows
<defrysk> tane|, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<defrysk> ;)
<tane|> thanks
<tane|> ill test
<stoned> tane|, you need Grub for NT
<ompaul> stoned, language please
<samoura> Create the following script that does all the magic. Be sure to chmod a+x the script  i have done this and than it says  Using Gnome session manager. Select Applications (the Footer menu) -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced -> Sessions and hit the Startup Programs tab ;S
<stoned> ompaul, huh?
<gnomefreak> samoura: what part do you need help with its kind of self explanatory
<samoura> Using Gnome session manager
<ompaul> stoned, we like to keep bad language out of this channel that is all
<stoned> fsck == bad?
<Amaranth> ompaul: I fsck my system all the time. ;)
<ompaul> stoned, doh  I misread it :-/
<stoned> thats like being a nazi with it man
<stoned> oh alright, no problem
<Engla> hehe :-)
<chmod775> hey folks
<dyrne> touchpad doubletap in breezy howto set?
<mustard> samoura: its in System>>Preferences>>Sessions ?
<chmod775> IdleOne, I am facing some prblem with wireless device
<Seveas> stoned, 'nazi' gets you banned quite instantly
<chmod775> ?
<gnomefreak> samoura: in the startup programs just use browse and find the script
<Sincops> my problem: after a while in X my mouse get's stuck. After a session switch (?? ctrl+alt+F2 and back to X) it's working again. but it's quite annoying. Is somebody willing to help, please?
<IdleOne> chmod775:  I dont use or know about wireless ask in here and someone should be able to help you
<xerophyte> which package has  alsaconf ???
<lucasvo> what do you think is an opensource software project good publicity for a company?
<gnomefreak> give me a few mins if still having issues i am doing this
<samoura> pleas can yhou come on another channal to help me ;( #somethingchannal ?
<chmod775> I am browsing on my neighbours network
<Seveas> lucasvo, I'd say yes
<chmod775> In the network-admin
<chmod775> my wireless device is not accessible
<chmod775> How do I change this ?
<colm> lucasvo, i'd say yes too.  done wonders for ms recently!  not to mention novell, etc.
<mustard> Sincops: have you examined any of your logs to see what might be happening?
<stoned> Seveas, exactly what I am talking about :)
<Hoxzer> how do I mount ssh share?
<chmod775> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<chmod775> help
<ompaul> lucas, it is the only way, being open changes the way business works - but it has to have senior management backing
<Sincops> mustard: I tried, the X log's but i don't find anything. will check again
<stoned> Hoxzer, in kde, fish://user:pass@computer/dir
<stoned> i think
<stoned> not too sure though
<mustard> Sincops: its a pretty unusual problem
<Hoxzer> well I use gnome :(
<mustard> Sincops: what graphics driver your running?
<stoned> Hoxzer, i dunno, sorry
<lucasvo> thanks guys
<Sincops> mustard: fglrx
<samoura> GNOMEFREAK come on a channal #szzzsss to help me please so we dont flood the channal ;(
<stoned> Hoxzer, are you trying to share files? why do you need the share to be ssh?
<chrissturm> is there a howto that explains installation on ppc? if i boot the flight4 live cd on my imac g5 i just get an empty screen when X should start
<chmod775> how do I reconfigure my wireless ?
<chmod775> help me plz
<Seveas> Hoxzer, apt-get install sshfs; man sshfs
<chmod775> ?
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Hoxzer> stoned: I have HTPC and I want to extract from rar file directly to it  to it
<mustard> chrissturm: can you get a command line with ctrl + alt + f1?
<stoned> Hoxzer, ever considered NFS
<Hoxzer> NFS?
<Sincops> mustard: could it be something with the graphics driver?
<chrissturm> mustard: i dunno, i would need to reboot into the livecd again to try. anything i should try at the console?
<mustard> Sincops: I'm not really sure..its the first time I have seen someone with the problem
<stoned> Hoxzer, search google on how to setup nfs shares on debian using nfs-kernel-server.
<polopolo> !commands
<ubotu> methinks commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<mustard> Sincops: I wonder if its a cpu thing
<ufo> Seveas: can i mount sshfs with fstab
<stoned> Hoxzer, if you are just trying to share files, you can mount your nfs share as rw and share it as rw, you can then treat it like a regular folder
<mustard> Sincops: perhaps the cpu usage is spiking?
<Sincops> mustard: in the log it says: (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<Seveas> ufo, yes
<mustard> Sincops: hmmm
<Hoxzer> Stoned: I really haven't used NFS?
<ufo> Seveas: ok thx
<Sincops> mustard: no, i can work further using the keybord.. but that's not handy :)
<polopolo> Is there a option to see ntfs partition's?
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mustard> chrissturm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orbx> mustard > how would you add another HD to the grub? Is there a specific code you can add to the menu.lst file?
<mustard> chrissturm: that should reconfigure your xorg.conf...try 'vesa' drivers maybe
<savon> how to install .deb?
<defrysk> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<xophEr> anyone gotten dvdrip working on ubuntu?
<samoura> i CANT FIND System>>Preferences  HELLPPPPP please ;S
<samoura> i CANT FIND System>>Preferences  HELLPPPPP please ;S
<mustard> Sincops: maybe if you switch to vesa drivers and see if the problem dissappears..that might isolate the problem anyway
<Seveas> samoura, please drop the caps
<Seveas> samoura, do you use kde?
<samoura> okei sorry
<mustard> orbx: be with you in a bit.. :)
<Sincops> mustard: ok, i'll try. i'll report back in
<samoura> yess kde
<Seveas> kde has no system->preferences
<Seveas> ask in #kubuntu what to use in kde
<defrysk> open kcontrol in your konsole
* Protocol1 gets ready for bed
<Protocol1> ttygl
<stoned> Hoxzer, its trivial.  sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server && sudo echo "/dir/share pctosharewith(rw,sync)" >/etc/exports && sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start && sudo echo "pcwithshare:/path/to/share/ /mount/point/here nfs auto,rw,soft 0 0" >/etc/fstab && mkdir /mount/point/ && sudo mount -a"
<IdleOne> hahahah thats trivial?
<mustard> orbx: can you join #kubuntu-offtopic      its a bit quieter in there..its moving a bit fast in here
<Bioslock> Hmm, I'm using the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, but I can't run "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx", it says the package could not be found. Anyone?
<defrysk> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16 (breezy), Packaged size: 8129 kB, Installed size: 23540 kB
<IdleOne> !tell Bioslock  about repos
<polopolo> Thank you Seveas
<gnomefreak> that doesnt work :(
<Bioslock> Thanks, IdleOne.
<savon> savon@ubuntu:/home$ sudo dpkg -i cedega_5.1_i386.deb dpkg: error processing cedega_5.1_i386.deb (--install):
<savon>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<savon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<savon>  cedega_5.1_i386.deb
<IdleOne> Bioslock:  np the package you need is in the repos enable them and then try your ati command
<savon> whats wrong
<defrysk> savon, make sure you are in the correct folder ;)
<Dr_Willis> savon,  you sure ya got the file name correct?
<IdleOne> savon:  cd Desktop the dpkg
<IdleOne> then*
<orbx> Thank you mustard
<defrysk> savon, use the <tab> button for autocompletion of filename
<savon>  autocompletion?
<defrysk> savon,  yes
<IdleOne> savon:  cd Desktop then type ls ( will list files on the desktop )
<IdleOne> type your command and part of the file name and hit tab it will fill in the rest of the file name for you
<Dr_Willis> bash FUNdamentals!
<thesonork> do I need plugins for mldonkey to use ed2k, torrent etc? (Im using mldonkey-gui)
<defrysk> Dr_Willis, stop bashing please ;p
<samoura> hello how do i get gnome i have kde and i have kubuntu and ubuntu
<samoura> but i need gnome how do i get it?
<miguel> hola
<thesonork> samoura, sudo gdm
<Seveaz> samoura: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> samoura, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tane|> when i type grub-install /dev/sda, it says The file /boot/grub/Stage1 not read correctly
<tane|> sit booting stright to windows xp
<Dr_Willis> you are running it as root?
<tane|> still i mean
<Dr_Willis> that file does exist?
<moro> hi somebody know how can I boot in "rescue" mode with yaboot?
<tane|> yep
<tane|> im running it @ root
<tane|> i just installed windows xp under ubuntu
<tane|> and windows take control MBR
<tane|> :(
<Dr_Willis> normally you want to install windows first.. then ubuntu :P
<_jason> ubotu: tell tane| about grub
<savon> hgg
<savon> ssry
<tane|> ye but my windows went down so i had to do it this way
<tane|> meaby i should delete the whole shit
<tane|> :D
<Morfosomo> tane read about the grub, dont delete, read your private windows
<carlos> es un irc espaol?
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tane|> n n
<tane|> hmmh...kind tired...tying to solve this about 6 hours
<carlos> soy un novato esto de linux. Me puede decir alguien donde puedo conseguir un manual completo de Ubunto para formatos de terminal?
<Ribs> ubotu tell carlos about es
<defrysk> carlos, /j  #ubuntu-es
<Ribs> ubotu: tell carlos about es
<tecs> hi how do i turn off the force changing of passwords? cause every now and then im required to change my password...but im the only one using this pc. and there is not much of any really important file here
<moro> ubotu: teell moro about yaboot
<moro> ubotu: tell moro about yaboot
<trappist> tecs: I don't know precisely, but go through the files in /etc/pam.d and look for a line that looks like it does that
<trappist> moro: do that by going /msg ubotu yaboot
<carlos> taluego a todos
<polopolo> !kde
<polopolo> !kubuntu
<polopolo> !nl
<polopolo> I'l give up
<_jason> polopolo: what are you looking for?
<defrysk> polopolo, /j #ubuntu-nl for dutch aid
<defrysk> <--not ubotu by the way
<funkyHat> Are there known problems with the ubuntu repositores, or is it just me?
<mustard> funkyHat: what is happening?
<IdleOne> funkyHat:  it's you..did you get the memo :P
<gnomefreak> where would i find the conf files for an app? its not in home :(
<mustard> gnomefreak: which app?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: every app is different, it seems
<funkyHat> mustard, well apt-get update intermittently returns errors, and won't download some packages
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: with no cc yes some issues
<gnomefreak> its xplanet
<savon> how to install ati drivers?
<michtoen> hm, i tried to compile some python stuff under ubuntu 64bit. i installed python2.4-dev with apt-get but got now this:
<IdleOne> locate xplanet.conf ??
<defrysk> funkyHat, mixed repo's ?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: that would be too easy :(
<mustard> funkyHat: do you have a record of the errors you can paste at the pastebin website?
<funkyHat> I'll pastebin my sources.list...
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  yeah your right
<michtoen> : /usr/lib/python2.4/config/libpython2.4.a(floatobject.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<mustard> funkyHat: k
<michtoen> any ideas?
<vejan> anybody know why sun.com is unable to connect to get java?
<gnomefreak> and no locate doesnt work
<IdleOne> !java
<planetcall> goodevening everybody !
<defrysk> !sunjava
<mustard> good evening planetcall
<defrysk> ook niks :s
<savon> !ati
<defrysk> !jre
<gnomefreak> !java
<defrysk> !restricted formats
<IdleOne> bot is lagged
<gnomefreak> bot looks dead :(
<defrysk> !botsnack
<wickers> !alive?
<planetcall> I have downloaded Firefox1.5.0.1 and extracted it to a directory firefox.  Now I want to update my original installation of Firefox which comes preinstalled with ubuntu. Suggest me how
<gnomefreak> ubotu hey
<Amaranth> ubotu: info alacarte
<defrysk> even no botsnak wanted :(
<gnomefreak> its dead
<Amaranth> dead
<defrysk> Who killed ubotu ?
<_jason> who killed ubotu!?
<IdleOne> planetcall: wiki.ubuntu.com/firefoxnewversion will tell you how to do it
<gnomefreak> RIP Ubotu :(
* wickers slaps ubotu. *live damit! live!*
<savon> h4xorn
<xerophyte> where can i find the alsaconf .. which package has it
<gnomefreak> isnt there another locate type command?
<vejan> anybody know where else I can download java?
<gnomefreak> vejan: synaptic
<defrysk> xerophyte, if there is an alsaconf
<funkyHat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9367
<xnull> how do I ripp a page with wget?:D
<savon> but how to fix ati drivers?
<defrysk> in ubuntu
<planetcall> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<defrysk> xnull, man wget ;p
<planetcall> url was    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/firefoxnewversion
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, mustard etc. : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9367
<_jason> vejan: seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/
<xnull> defrysk: heh..
<IdleOne> planetcall: wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats will tell you how to do it
<IdleOne> sorry*
<xerophyte> defrysk,  ???
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: try using a different country code?
<planetcall> k i found it  the link is   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xnull> who knows..? how can I ripp htmls pages with wget?
<twa1296> i downloaded wolfenstein et-linux-2.55.x386.run, how do i install it?
<xnull> sh etbla..
<defrysk> funkyHat, ust remove the gb. bit fom all lines
<_jason> vejan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages might help too
<defrysk> just*
<tane|> which program is the best to fix partition table errors automatically ?
<tane|> my pqmagic shows i have allso paritiontable errors
<tane|> and i cant boot to ubuntu
<tane|> just wxp
<twa1296> thanks
<seth_> tane|, automatically, forget it.
<defrysk> funkyHat, also comment the skype repo out (just in case)
<seth_> tane|, you need to apply a small amount of intelligence
<Acill> does anyone know how to install firefox 1.5 on the PPC version of ubuntu?
<defrysk> funkyHat, and the wine repo opera repo
<tane|> seth_ i know but i can only boot to windows and cat either install grub
<defrysk> funkyHat, comment also those out
<funkyHat> defrysk, those don't cause problems, it's usually security.ubuntu that it complains about...
<tane|> dont know why it wont install it
<tane|> i run it @ root
<seth_> tane|, what happens?
<seth_> tane|, do you get an error?
<defrysk> funkyHat, you have mixed repo's
<tane|> ye
<defrysk> funkyHat, mother of all probs
<tane|> it cant install grub...
<seth_> tane|, I never use grub install anyway, I install it using the grub utility
<seth_> tane|, have you tried it that way?
<gnomefreak> defrysk: he does?
<funkyHat> defrysk, I do?
<defrysk> gnomefreak, he does
<gnomefreak> i saw all breezy repos
<Acill> does anyone know how to install firefox 1.5 on the PPC version of ubuntu?
<tane|> seth_ say one
<defrysk> funkyHat, skype wine and opera repo
<gnomefreak> opera might be etch
<tane|> grub utility ?
<gnomefreak> the rest should be breezy though
<seth_> tane|,  at the command line, as root, run the program called "grub"
<defrysk> funkyHat, comment them out, update and apt-get -f install
<seth_> tane|, but first do an ls of /boot/grub, and put the output on the paste bot
<tane|> just grub....not grub-install
<defrysk> koffie :)
<pianoboy3333> What would be the command to start a terminal in an Inmotion Hosting server?
<seth_> tane|, right, I'm saying if grub-install didn't work, maybe installing it with grub, an alternative, might work
<tane|> seth_: ok, now ill bot from ubuntu cd on rescue mode
<seth_> tane|, but grub-install does two things, and the grub utility only does one of them
<funkyHat> defrysk, commenting those out didn't change anything, I still can't install vegastrike
<seth_> tane|, which is why we need to do ls of /boot/grub and make sure the required files are in that directory
<tane|> ok..ill check
<tane|> just a sec
<funkyHat> W: Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vegastrike-data/vegastrike-data_0.4.3-2_all.deb
<funkyHat>   Bad header line [IP: 193.1.193.69 80] 
<planetcall> IdleOne: Thanks buddy. I updated the default installation of Firefox
<gnomefreak> vegastrike is in universe here
<defrysk> funkyHat, remove the ie. from the line
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: dont use any country code
<IdleOne> planetcall:  np
<tane|> seth_ http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3389459
<tane|> there
<defrysk> funkyHat, what gnomefreak said
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, in the past I've found ie.... to be more reliable than the central repos...
<defrysk> funkyHat, remove all countrycode please
<funkyHat> I am
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: there are a few that are reliable but as of now i dont have any and havent had any issues with them
<tane|> seth_: device to mount as root file system: there are 6 alternatives
<savon> how to install .run files?
<Donvinzk> Hi, is there any possibility to have, either in gdm ou kdm, a login screen similar to winxp, where you can see if someone opened a session, and reseume a session in one click ?
<gnomefreak> savon: sh file.run
<Donvinzk> savon: sh *.run
<gnomefreak> savon: you dont install them you run them
<defrysk> savon, sh blah.run (what file is it anyway? )
<tatters_> anyone use neesusd?
<Kreestoff> bonjour ?
<IdleOne> salut
<tatters_> nessusd
<IdleOne> !fr
<Kreestoff> oui
<seth_> tane|, usually hda, but I don't know your setup, of course
<tane|> seth_: there are files device.mpa stage2 stage1
<IdleOne> Kreestoff:  tape /join #ubuntu-fr pour aide en francais ()
<defrysk> Kreestoff, /j #ubuntu-fr
<tane|> mine is sda
<tane|> serial ata
<funkyHat> defrysk, gnomefreak, still fails
<Kreestoff> j'suis nouveau sous linux....et c'est chouette !!!!!!!!!
<tane|> seth_: which files are required at /boot/grub ?
<dooglus> !fr
<IdleOne> bot is not working
<tatters_> it says I need to run   /opt/nessus/bin/nessus-fetch --register  but there is nothing in that folder
<defrysk> funkyHat, last possibillity is to change from http to ftp (do you have dns probs? )
<funkyHat> I guess it's just an issue with that package...
<Alex> 16:28:49 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 666 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 665 normal] 
<Alex> Ooh! ;)
<seth_> tane|, you should see several files beginning with "stage"
<dooglus> < ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<anto9us> Kreestoff, bien venue, nous parlon anglais ici. /join #ubuntu-fr
<seth_> tane|, ordinarily either you will see none of them or all of them.
<Kreestoff> ok ! j'me casse !
<seth_> tane|, but, the specific files vary a bit, depending on the hardware you have and the file systems you are using.
<funkyHat> defrysk, no I don't have DNS problems...
<tane|> seth_: i typed grub and it says: Probing devices to guess bios drives. Takes a while...then: error opening terminal: bterm
<Alex> Annnyway - getting DRI problems. PRoblems with unresolved symbols. Any rough ideas where to start?
<seth_> tane|, that's very odd.  I've never seen that one.
<seth_> tane|, which install did you do?  the default?  server?  expert?
<tane|> default
<tane|> but i installed wxp afterwards....
<tane|> pqmagic shows partition table errors
<defrysk> funkyHat, wierd :(
<tane|> meaby i should format all partitiontables...
<tane|> and try to grub again
<defrysk> tane|, simply reinstall ubuntu
<funkyHat> defrysk, I think I may sometimes get general routing problems though... :(
<seth_> tane|, be careful, you can lose everything if you muck around with partition tables and make a mistake
<defrysk> funkyHat, set http to ftp
<tane|> defrysk: how about my files ?
<defrysk> funkyHat, and try again
<tane|> defrysk: how about my files ?
<cheloo> running " /usr/bin/webalizer " one will webalizer run after reboot ? without to type /usr/bin/webalizer  again ?
<anildigital> hi
<defrysk> tane|, indeed
<tane|> if i reinstall
<anildigital> H i to all
<michtoen> i try to compile something under ubuntu 64bit using libpython. I get this:libpython2.4.a(floatobject.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<anildigital> I am new to Ubutnu
<defrysk> tane|, no seperate /home ?
<tane|> yes i have
<IdleOne> welcome anildigital
<tane|> separate home...but it is at same partition
<anildigital> thanks Idleone
<defrysk> tane|, leave /home in tact
<michtoen> any ideas? i installed normal python2.4-dev with apt-get
<anildigital> Hey I am using gaim for this irc
<tane|> defrysk: so i reinstall ubuntu on default install, how my files are saved ?
<defrysk> tane|, its a suggestion , succes not guaranteed afa backup is concerned
<funkyHat> defrysk, :O, it's downloading
<defrysk> funkyHat, check your router ;)
<tane|> :(
<Bioslock> Hmm. It's almost working, I guess. But when I'm in the dpkg-reconfigure, It crashes back to the command line when selecting the monitor bitdepth.
<anildigital> any Indian here?
<Bioslock> Anyone?
<funkyHat> defrysk, I need to replace my router, it's a crappy D-Link thing. I'm planning to build a box to use as a software router when I can...
<anildigital> plese join me
<defrysk> tane|, never install windos after linux if you want to keep your grub :(
<funkyHat> !restoregrub
<tane|> defrysk but it was haveto
<funkyHat> !grub
<Okay> hi
<tane|> it was needed to do
<funkyHat> oh... it's not here
<defrysk> tane|, on what disk was grub installed ?
<IdleOne> tane|: he went if you want to dual boot you have to install windows first then ubuntu
<seth_> tane|, it isn't necessary to reinstall
<Bioslock> IdleOne?
<seth_> tane|, and it is easier to install windows first, but it is certainly not a requirement
<savon> how to get ati kards to work?
<tane|> i know
<IdleOne> Bioslock: ?
<tane|> i have done this several times but now it wont work...dont know why
<defrysk> tane|, it can be done indeed
<Bioslock> IdleOne, It's almost working, I guess. But when I'm in the dpkg-reconfigure, It crashes back to the command line when selecting the monitor bitdepth.
<_mase> hey guys, what is gnome's equiv of the fish:// ioslave in kde. i.e from gimp / gedit how do i access a machine's file system via ssh
<seth_> tane|, but that error about the shell not found suggests that something went wrong with your installation in general
<Bioslock> savon > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<seth_> tane|, was it a known working installation before the wxp install?
<savon> thx
<IdleOne> Bioslock:  that is way above my expertise...not that Im an expert at anything ()
<anildigital> when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen
<Bioslock> Ah, okay.
<anildigital> when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen
<anildigital> I found a severe Ubuntu error "when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen"
<defrysk> anildigital, sudo rerstart gdm
<Bioslock> Thanks for the help so far, IdleOne.
<tane|> look....i do this: i had windows xp and ubutu workin very well....then suddenly windows crashes so badly that i had to reinstall it
<defrysk> restart*
<IdleOne> Bioslock:  sorry I cant help you more
<miha> hello! what do i need to do to install my asus a9550 graphics card?
<anildigital>  I found a severe Ubuntu error "when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen"
<tane|> i just want now to boot ubuntu and make dualboot grub
<anildigital>  I found a severe Ubuntu error "when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen"
<miha> do i need a driver?
<anildigital> please help
<IdleOne> anildigital:  thank you for the info no need to paste it anymore ()
<anildigital> Ok
<anildigital> no one is responding me
<avalost> miha prolly, but x11 default drivers should get you up & running until you get the proper drivers
<anildigital> please answer !
<defrysk> anildigital, and with that additude noone will
<IdleOne> anildigital:  you need to give them time to respond . they may be helping others or working on theyre own issues
<_mase> anildigital: we're not here just to answer your questions.
<w3svc> need help..... every game lags.....
<_mase> anildigital: some people don't konw
<anildigital> ok
<_mase> you have to wait
<anildigital> ok
<Canard_1> Hello. Does Ubuntu come with a firewall when you first install it, if so what is it called?
<Howitzer> is it possible to make the text under the icons go away in nautilus?
<anildigital> i am not getting interest in this irc
<_mase> Canard_1: iptables
<anildigital> very good resonses
<joel_> can someone help me ?
<IdleOne> joel_:  ask away and be patient ()
<_mase> anildigital: maybe no one actually knows how to help with your problem at the moment
<webjocky> I'm trying to run America's Army under ubuntu - got it installed, but when I try to run the game, it gives the error:  "./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Howitzer> sudo apt-get install libstdcc++
<tane|> At this stage you are presented with a screen where you can select which partition is your root partition (there is a list of the partitions on your hard drive, so you are required to know which partition number Ubuntu is on). This will be dev/discs/disc0/partX , where the X is a partition number.
<joel_> i copied the ubuntu install cd to my hda6. is it possible to boot from it to start the install. i do not have a cdrom drive
<Howitzer> might work :D
<tane|> how i know what is right partition ?
<Howitzer> joel_, , it's possible in theory(i think)
<Howitzer> you just need to install grub using a bootdisk
<webjocky> thanks Howitzer - I'll be a happy man when I learn all this *nix stuff
<Howitzer> webjocky, it works?
<joel_> webjocky... did you try running as sudo or su?
<joel_> howitzer, is it posible with lilo? or is grub better?
<Canard_1> How would I set iptables to allow a certain port through?
<webjocky> just did, for libstdcc++, said it couldn't find the package
<lucasvo> !limewire
<Howitzer> try libstdcc
<defrysk> !info libstdcc++
<anildigital> I found a severe Ubuntu error "when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen" please help
<webjocky> k
<webjocky> nope
<Howitzer> ah
<Howitzer> found it
<defrysk> anildigital, sudo killall gdm && sudo gdm
<Howitzer> it's libstdc++5
<Donvinzk> is there any possibility of graphical multissesion with ubuntu ?
<webjocky> That's it
<Howitzer> joel_, i personally like grub more
<C-O-L-T> can I have gnome 2.14 now?
<Howitzer> i think it's easier to configure
<webjocky> Howitzer, so where do you go to 'find' things like that?
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, no
<Canard_1> How would I set iptables to allow a certain port through?
<Howitzer> sudo apt-cache search xxxxxx
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: why?
<Xenguy> Question: Some of my non-GTK apps now show crappy fonts, and it seems that it happened after I installed 'msttcorefonts'.  Has anyone seen this before?  Do I need to find some 'font de-uglification HOWTO' like when I was using Debian?
<webjocky> nice, thanks for the help
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, its not there yet
<Howitzer> i used the term libstdcc , mostly you recieve a lot of output
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: what is the latest gnome version?
<defrysk> 2.13 (unstable)
<Howitzer> Xenguy, system-fonts
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: I have seen the gnome 2.14 screenshots ans it is really beautifull
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: I see
<Howitzer> i mean
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, and you can have it in about 2-3 weeks
<Howitzer> system->preferences->fonts
<Bioslock> Now I get a "module load failure".
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: that is cool
<Xenguy> Howitzer: system-fonts ?
<Bioslock> Man, this ubuntu is trange.
<Bioslock> *strange
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, you need dapper tho to get it
<defrysk> dapper is also not stable (jet)
<malc_> I have a dual boot system and by default Ubuntu boots up.  How do I make it so that by default windows boots up?
<Canard_1> How would I set iptables to allow a certain port through?
<joel_> malc_. by unistalling winblows
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: I can not simply update using breezy
<C-O-L-T> ?
<Dr_Willis>  malc_  edit the grub config file.  it can even be set to 'default' to the last selected item.
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, you can but succes not guaranteed
<seth_> Xenguy, sounds like fonts that used to be mapped to good things are now mapped to bad things
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: why?
<seth_> Xenguy, I have had font problems with ubuntu
<anildigital> I found a severe Ubuntu error "when I click ctrl + alt +f1 or any f*, it goes there, but when I press ctrl+alt+f7, it shows blank screen" please help
<joel_> malc_. change the grub config file so windows is first on the list
<defrysk> I mean update to dapper
<w3svc> need help - opengl games lags....
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, 2.14 wil never be in breezy
<Howitzer> what's so beautiful about gnome 2.14?
<Howitzer> okay, it has nice features
<joel_> isn't F7 for the xserver?
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: why?
<Howitzer> but not that nice?
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: I can not just simply install
<Xenguy> seth_: that sounds plausible; it was after I installed the msttcorefonts AFAIK...
<anildigital> sudo killall gdm && sudo gdm is not possible at blank screen
<C-O-L-T> Howitzer: it is really nice
<Canard_1> How would I set iptables to allow a certain port through so that it can be accessed from the internet?
<seth_> Xenguy, yes, definitely plausable.
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, breei is as is no new packages added exept for security reasons
<defrysk> breezy*
<anildigital> defrysk: sudo killall gdm && sudo gdm is not possible at blank screen
<Xenguy> seth_: any idea how to clean things up, or should I just try the font de-uglification HOWTO ?
<IdleOne> Canard_1:  port forwarding is done threw the router
<Howitzer> Canard_1, isn't it better for you to use firestarter?
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: than I have to wait untill drapper ships out
<defrysk> anildigital, do ctrl-alt-f1 and try there
<seth_> Xenguy, I haven't figured it out yet, so the HOWTO sounds good to me.  Perhaps someone else knows...
<SysFail> anybody ever gotten a dancer bot to run under ubuntu??
<Canard_1> Idleone: Hmm... okay then, many thanks.
<IdleOne> dancer bot?
<SysFail> irc bot
<Howitzer> Xenguy, have you tried the font menu?
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, yes you do and that wil be in april
<SysFail> dancer-bot
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: :((
<Howitzer> system->preferences->fonts
<IdleOne> SysFail:  is it anything like eggdrop?
<anildigital> defrysk it measn x will start there
<Xenguy> Howitzer: well I'm in xfce4 at the moment, so not yet
<SysFail> yeah kind of
<SysFail> same idea
<defrysk> anildigital, no
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: I would like to use Gnome 2.14 now. :)
<SysFail> same purpose
<Canard_1> Can you get eggdrop to work in Ubuntu?
<anildigital> what is long form of GDM
<tane|> i have crosslinked partitions....thats the problem...
<SysFail> its in packages for ubuntu ...dancer-bot
<tane|> i found it out now
<IdleOne> SysFail:  sudo apt-get build-essential and then try to configure the bot
<anildigital>  what is long form of GDM
<defrysk> anildigital, long form ?
<Xenguy> !fonts
<SysFail> dancers and eggdrops use completely different libs etc
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> sorry then Xenguy
<anildigital> acronym?
<Lorenzod> anildigital: gee dee emm
<lilagentw> hey
<defrysk> gnome desktop manager
<Lorenzod> ;-)
<defrysk> or something
<Xenguy> Howitzer: no worries, I'll run a gnome session and try that too shortly
<SysFail> let me try to compile it
<SysFail> good idea
<lilagentw> someone know anything about helping out with ubuntu on a USB external harddrive is it possible to install on an external harddrive with bootable USB or something?
<C-O-L-T> defrysk: anyway thanks for the information
<savon> my config of ati dosnt work!
<Bigfrans> lo
<defrysk> C-O-L-T, yw
<savon> some one got a page?
* Xenguy wonders where ubotu is...
<anildigital> no, it is the problem of resolution or xorg.conf I think
<defrysk> ubotu has joined the botstars
<Howitzer> hmm
<defrysk> a little botlight in heaven
<Howitzer> going to try fluxbox now
<savon> ok?
<Howitzer> want to see how fast the menu pops up with my p4 xD
<mustard> lilagentw: I've heard of it being done, but there are probably easier distros to do it with
<lilagentw> really?
<savon> !ati
<anildigital> hey how to connect net with gprs mobile in ubuntu?
<stagger>  hi there! I've got one simple question: which filesystem is the best for desktop computer: ext3, reiserFS or maybe reiser4? I've seen many benchmarks but they didn't give me the anwser for my question: which one is the best one now?
<mustard> lilagentw: I've seen one thread on the subject in the ubuntu forums I think
<anildigital> any link
<lilagentw> I'm trying to find the most user friendly  Linux distro
<Dr_Willis> ive heard booting from external usb drives is possibele.. but it has a lot of 'potential' proboems
<anildigital> hey ppl plz respond me also
<savon> lindows
<defrysk> stagger, ext3 is most secure (default)
<mustard> lilagentw: well thats a subjective judgement really :)
<lilagentw> hell nah lol I hate lindows
<tane|> how to hell im going to boot to UBUNTU!
<tane|> FUCK
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu is about the most user friendly disrto out. (depends on how you defind user friendly)
<tane|> sorry....little tired to this
<Dr_Willis> but nothing can replace learning some linux fundamentals.
<tane|> about 10 hours of work
<anildigital> tane dont chat wid such word
<anildigital> s
<defrysk> tane|, blame windows not linux
<savon> yes bu t its easy
<asterisk99> anyone here good at udev???
<anildigital> f*** is not allowed in India
<stagger> and which filesystem is the fastest? I mean the fastest at all, not only for small or big files
<tane|> defrysk: just that i blame
<amphi> tane|: you installed a windows mbr over grub?
<tane|> im linux user
<tane|> yep
<asterisk99> maybe good at asterisk / zaptel and udev? :)
<bryanl> stagger, JFS?
<tane|> amphi yep
<Dr_Willis> stagger,  given what i 'hear' its best to just stick with ext3.
<defrysk> tane|, needs a handhold
<anildigital> any body frm India?
<amphi> tane|: and that's ubuntu's fault, huh? ;)
<savon> but ati?
<tane|> amphi no....windows
<tane|> windows sucks
<tane|> it crashes and caused this
<savon> hell yeha
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<Dr_Willis> no bot. :(
<tane|> grub-install wont work
<amphi> tane|: boot off a cd, mount your linux / somewhere, chroot to it, and run grub-install
<amphi> tane|: why not?
<tane|> amphi tried but wont work
<anildigital> how to login in Ubuntu as root, if I forgot root password?
<tane|> i dont know..
<tane|> my partition table is somehow get fucked up
<anildigital> please answer this time!
<IdleOne> anildigital:  root is locked use sudo and your user password
<amphi> tane|: you tried the method I suggested above?
<tane|> my hd is meaby broken
<tane|> amphi yes
<anildigital> tane stop this, u r using vulger words!!
<HammerBlade2020> i have frostwire installed, but which frostwire shows nothing, how do i find out where it's located?
<stagger> how can I chack the fragmentation ration of my ext3 partition? which tool should I use to defragmentate it?
<amphi> tane|: and what error did you get?
<_jason> anildigital: did you ever set a root password (ubuntu doesn't use root by default)?
<tane|> anildigital: sorry but i have tried to solve this about 10 hours
<anildigital> yes, I had set
<_jason> anildigital: how?
<amphi> tane|: don't worry, i'm sure we've all heard the word before
<tane|> i know
<anildigital> sudo passwd root
<anildigital> or su then passwd
<tane|> is it possible to install ubuntu under my previous installatin without deleting my homefolder?...
<perper> I wondering if I should dist-upgrade to hoary. Any comments?
<stagger> does ext3 need defragmentation at all?
<_jason> anildigital: have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<defrysk> tane|, have you tried this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<Eleaf>  /meow
<Dr_Willis> spending a few hrs reading the grub docs/manuals/tutorials is a worth wile thing. :P
<Eleaf> perper, to hoary..?
<HammerBlade2020> i have frostwire installed, but which frostwire shows nothing, how do i find out where it's located?
<CarinArr> perper, what are you running atm?
<Eleaf> perper, hoary is old.
<tane|> Dr_Willis i have read them
<tane|> :)
<perper> Umm, now let me check that again..
<anildigital> no I for got root password also
<anildigital> I forgot all passwords, user and root
<amphi> tane|: you can't mount / when you boot from cd?
<_jason> anildigital: oh right it asks you for root pw... do you have access to sudo?
<Protocol1> whats the best burning software for ubuntu?
<perper> Dapper, of course :)
<defrysk> tane|, also Using the Unofficial "Linux Super Grub Disk" ?
<Dr_Willis> then you should know all about grub :P and be ab le to install  the good old way. lol.
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> Protocol1, I like k3b
<anildigital> any trick such as single user mode in Fedora?
<tane|> just a sec..
<Protocol1> yeah I got that
<Protocol1> ok good
<tane|> i say what it says on those advices
<Protocol1> just curious
<Dr_Willis> anildigital,  boot to runlevel 1  i think will do single user mode.
<amphi> anildigital: boot with init=/bin/bash and the system is all yours
<anildigital> I used to type a and type single then using passwd change root password
<perper> So, anyone have any comments on the state of Dapper?
<Dr_Willis> or what ampi said. thats even lower then runlevel 1 i think. Lol.
<Dr_Willis> perper,  its a work in progress. :P
<Protocol1> im still amazed i even got the latest java running on my ff1.5
<IdleOne> perper:  Im running for governor of the sate of Dapper :P
<IdleOne> state*
<perper> Dr_Willis: tried it? Running it?
<asterisk99> Are there any UDEV gurus here??????????
<anildigital> hey cal I indtall rpm in Ubuntu?
<anildigital> install
<Dr_Willis> perper,  running it now.. Dapper chat is in #ubuntu+1
<amphi> anildigital: you shouldn't
<defrysk> anildigital, what package ?
<Dr_Willis> anildigital,  best way - find a deb package of the program.
<perper> aha. Thank you. goodbye :)
<anildigital> why!
<anildigital> I heard I can
<Dr_Willis> just because you 'can' dont mean you 'should'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<dooglus> anildigital: if you really have to install a .rpm you can, using "alien", but it's best to find a .deb or compile from source.
<amphi> anildigital: 'can' does not mean 'should'
<defrysk> anildigital, rpms are for redhat/mandrake distros
<Dr_Willis> lol
<anildigital> what if I dont have intenet connection! then How can I install softs, I have all rpms and tarballs
<defrysk> anildigital, and yes you can but often they do not work or crash all the time
<tane|> ok now i test supergrub...
<dooglus> anildigital: use the tarballs
<CarinArr> depends what sort of software it is..
<defrysk> anildigital, use apt-get
<defrysk> anildigital, or use synaptic
<jay_> where can i get the source for ubuntu kernels
<dooglus> jay_: "sudo apt-get install linux-source"
<defrysk> too easy ;p
<jay_> 2.6.12-10-386 <-- this one in particular
<jay_> ok
<lucasvo> !mp3
<anildigital> hey by default is there any mp3 player in ubuntu
<Protocol1> does mplayer normally play windows media streams?
<defrysk> anildigital, not by default
<anildigital> I can't play mp3s in it
<amphi> Protocol1: with the w32codecs
<stendhal> anildigital,  mplayer
<stendhal> its the good alternative
<defrysk> anildigital, and Protocol1 http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<_jason> !mp3
<anildigital> there is no mplayer in it
<HappyFool> info about mp3 is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Protocol1> amphi: is there win32codecs for it?
<_jason> oh right the bot is still not with us...
<HappyFool> ubotu appears to be absent
<stendhal> anildigital,  install mplayer with synaptic
<Protocol1> if so where?
<savon> ho to fix ati?
<HappyFool> we'll have to restrict ubotu's tv-watching privileges!
<anildigital> hey is mplayer is installed by default in Ubuntu
* linkd looks at juanma from leicester and returns to idling
<anildigital> ?
<stendhal> anildigital,  no
<Protocol1> NO
<tane|> meaby that supergrub works...now ill test that
<Dr_Willis> does it matter. :P
<savon> no
<stendhal> anildigital,  install mplayer with synaptic
<jay_> Package linux-source is a virtual package provided by:
<jay_>   linux-source-2.6.12 2.6.12-10.28
<defrysk> tane|, good plan :)
<anildigital> Ok
<jay_> this is all that's available
<jay_> can i use 2.6.12?
<anildigital> and what about automatix
<anildigital> anybody know abt automatix?
<Dr_Willis> anildigital,  avoide that like the plague.
<Dr_Willis> anildigital,  :P
<savon> someone here white ati?
<defrysk> anildigital, its an ubuntu virus
<cheloo> why /usr/share/horde3/config  its empty ?
<anildigital> hey u r wrong defrysk
<savon> sure?
<jay_> automatix isn't that bad
<cheloo> all my config files are gone ;99
<defrysk> anildigital, it does make your os sick
<cheloo> :(((
<cheloo> any ideea ?
<ccc_> anyone using the netgear rangemax wpn824 router?
<defrysk> so to me its a virus
<anildigital> how
<anildigital> please tell me
<Seveas> !tell jay_ about automatix
<defrysk> anildigital, it schanges settings unasked
<anildigital> how automatix is a virus tell me
<defrysk> changes
<Seveas> anildigital, automatix is a bad thing
<linkd> why?
<cheloo> and /etc/horde/horde3 its empty too :(
<savon> !ati
<anildigital> everybody all of you telling automatix is bad but how?
<Seveas> ubotu is dead 
<savon> :(
<defrysk> Seveas, very much so yes :(
<Seveas> anildigital, it does horrific things to your system
<mustard> anildigital: well not everybody really :)
<Seveas> already caused a lot of reinstalls
<savon> flgx how to fix?
<Seveas> mindless overwrinting of config, horrific assumptions, no way to undo/backup
<anildigital> It is famous currently in blogogsphere
<defrysk> anildigital, unfortunately yes
<Seveas> anildigital, it's loathed in the smarter section of the universe (ubuntu devel)
<Seveas> it's a spawn of the devil
<djp> http://help.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to look for ubuntu install help.
<defrysk> automtix promises a lot and breaks a lot
<anildigital> hey nobody have told me    how?
<lucasvo> hm, my sound isn't working anymore
<lucasvo> dapper :)
<oscar> visit: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=77 for automatix
<Dr_Willis> anildigital,  trust us.. you dont wan tto know the # of people comming in here trying to Undo automatix stuff.
<soraia> OLA...
<defrysk> and also read the not happy with automatix thread
<Dr_Willis> and it has a 'bad' history.
<soraia> hello...
<Seveas> not to mention that the author of automatix is quite clueless
<anildigital> welcone soraia
<Seveas> and not open to improvements/cooperation
<soraia> some one speak portuguese?!
<Seveas> !pt
<Seveas> argh
<defrysk> Seveas, a continuum of cluelessnes
<Seveas> soraia, #ubuntu-pt, #ubuntu-br
<bshumate_> I heard a couple weeks ago, like Automatix totally shot, and killed the Star Wars Kid!
<defrysk> and ask yourself if automatix is so great why is the author not a developer for ubuntu ?
<jenda-busy> !automatix
<joel_> ok, i changed my lilo.conf file (inmandrake) to have it boot from hda6, but when i boot my computer up, it shows the old list.
<Seveas> jenda-busy, ubotu is dead
<jenda-busy> I see... who did it? :)
<jenda-busy> Well... I can say it.
<bshumate_> another victim of Automatix?!?!
<defrysk> jenda-busy, csi is still investigating
<Seveas> jenda-busy, the evil overlord
<joachim-n> how do I rename a bunch of files in one go in the terminal?
<anildigital> hey is there channel for novices of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> 'rename' command is designed for that task
<joachim-n> eg *.jpg -> *.jpeg
<seth_> joachim-n, depends somewhat on what you need to do.  rename may help
<seth_> joachim-n, rename is perfect for that
<joachim-n> tx
<Seveas> anildigital, right here :0
<anildigital> how should I create shtcut for process manager ctrl+alt+del in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> anildigital, gconf-editor, go to /apps/metacity/
<jay_> anyone know if i can use linux-source-2.6.12 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<jay_> before i apt-get it
<Seveas> you can setup keyboard shortcuts there
<setuid> How can I tell which packages on my system are from Breezy, and which ones are not?
<jenda-busy> Automatix is a piece of crap - do not use. In general scripts like that are unsafe, and its author didn't pay much attention to security or reversabliity.
<ccc__> d'oh, i got disconnected before i could see any replies on the netgear rangemax wpn824 router. anyone using it?
<WoMaN> What's up
<WoMaN> Bored as could be
<WoMaN> How's everyone doing?
<setuid> Anyone?
<setuid> WoMaN: You wanted #chat, I think
<jay_> anyone?
<oscar> the brand of router shouldnt make a difference to you
<anildigital> hEy I am goin to sleep now
<jay_> anyone know if i can use linux-source-2.6.12 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<anildigital> bye to all
<anildigital> will join 2moro again!
<Seveas> setuid, dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 | xargs -n 1 apt-cache policy | less
<tane|> can i install ubuntu whitout deleting my homefolder files
<tane|> i mean fixinstalling
<mustard> tane|: is it on a seperate partition?
<mustard> tane|: your /home that is
<anildigital> bye!!!
<tane|> mustard my home folder is at same partition
<amphi> tane|: that is not sensible ;)
<bSON> hi
<mustard> tane|: you would need to back it up then before reinstalling
<mustard> tane|: is it very big?
<ploom> tane|, just copy it into some other medium or disk
<bSON> does it make a big difference to have a 686 kernel instead of a 386 one?
<tane|> how i back up it if i cant boot to linux
<mustard> tane|: you could just tarball the whole folder and store it on an external media
<ploom> ...and always make another partition
<ploom> tane|, you could use the live ubuntu for ex
<jay_> anyone know if i can use linux-source-2.6.12 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<mustard> tane|: you could download a live CD of some kind
<ploom> ...to mount then I guess or diskdump
<tane|> mustard: and if i boot from live cd can i get access to my files on my HD
<tane|> my HD homefolder
<mustard> tane|: sure you can
<tane|> OH..
<tane|> OK
<tane|> nice
<amphi> tane|: the sysresccd.org iso is very useful for this sort of thing
<mustard> tane|: you just have to mount the drive
<mustard> tane|: get a good live CD :)
<raf256> hi
<raf256> why the fuck I cant install ihu?
<tane|> ubuntu livecd ?
<raf256> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ihu/
<Seveas> raf256, language...
<mustard> tane|: something like knoppix maybe :)
<IdleOne> raf256:  dont use that language please
<raf256> Seveas: PL_pl
* raf256 switches to En_en
<Seveas> raf256, ha.ha. - be warned
<bSON> somebody got my question???
<raf256> ok ;)
<mustard> tane|: are you any good at mounting drives from command line?
<joachim-n> does $1 work like in perl in a rename?
<raf256> how to install?
<raf256> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ihu/
<mustard> tane|: the disk mounting gui think might do the job for you...don't know
<Seveas> raf256, apt-get install ihu
<mustard> tane|: on the ubuntu live CD that is
<joachim-n> rename "s/^([a-z] )/uc $1/e"  *.jpeg  -- didn't work as expected
<Seveas> don't download manually
<raf256> Seveas: says taht no such file
<raf256> *pack
<Seveas> raf256, enable universe in apt
<tobi-wan> hi folks
<mustard> tane|: what external storage devices do you have?
<cheloo> what mysql socket location do i have to use for horde /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock or /var/run/mysql/mysql.sock ?
<tobi-wan> i try to use k3b with ubuntu (5.10) using kernel 2.6.15.4. are there any known issues?
<raf256> Seveas: I belive it is enabled
<tobi-wan> cdrecord reports error 255.... :-(
<Seveas> raf256, believe isn't enough - check it
<onno> I got in my sony vaio a memory stick port... When I insert a memory stick it dosn't show up on the dekstop... How can I check if this works?
<raf256> Seveas: I will paste config
<raf256> Seveas:  http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=13030
<Boglizk> Hi
<Nogimics> What firewall do you guys suggest for ubuntu?
<Nogimics> I am behind a router but i need ubuntu to be in its own DMZ for some services im running on it. I wanna lock down the remaining ports as grc.com shows shit loads open
<onno> Nogimics, firestarter
<raf256> Seveas: any idea?
<mustard> Nogimics: its got a firewall already
<Nogimics> Really?
<Boglizk> I need some help. I just got No-IP with Synaptic. Now i cant find the no-ip folder.
<Nogimics> Does it have a gui for config or command line?
<idefix_> what is the for i=1 to 50 command in A++?
<linkd> Nogimics: yea its called iptables
<mustard> Nogimics: firestarter is the front-end for iptables
<biovore> idefix_: A++, kinda out dated don't you think..
<Nogimics> So firestarter is the GUI frontend for iptables
<idefix_> how then is the programming language called in which the shell scripts are written?
<shammy> bash?
<biovore> idefix_: bash?
<mustard> Nogimics: yep and iptables is set up by default
<asterisk99> Ands anyone tell me if /etc/udev/rules.d/udev.rules is the same as /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules ???
<mustard> Nogimics: but its reassuring to have a gui, I know ;)
<mustard> Nogimics: then you can watch all those hits on the firewall :)
<Nogimics> mustard by default how come the iptables is so open?
<mustard> Nogimics open to what?
<Nogimics> Ports
<mustard> Nogimics: how did you test it?
<Nogimics> grc.com
<Nogimics> Shields up test
<biovore> Nogimics: most linuxes don't come with iptables setup for you..
<Boglizk> anyone has No-IP here?
<mustard> Nogimics: you might find that the open ports are your ISP ports, not your ports
<ubuntu> can I save my live ubunt configuration somehow
<Nogimics> no they are my ports
<biovore> Nogimics: netstat -nal will show all
<Nogimics> if I put ubuntu behind my firewall its fine
<Nogimics> but I need it to be in a DMZ
<Seveas> ubuntu, breezy?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> 5.1
<Seveas> then no
<biovore> Nogimics: someone needs to learn how to setup iptables then :-P
<Nogimics> heh
<Nogimics> I cannot see firestarter in the menu
<biovore> google on: netfilter for iptables help
<navarone> Nogimics, have you installed firestarter?
<Nogimics> No
<mustard> Nogimics: sudo apt-get install firestater
<navarone> Nogimics firestarter is an optional package...you need to install
<Nogimics> okey
<Nogimics> I am now
<Nogimics> thanks for the help guys
<navarone> wb reggaemanu
<TLE> Hey, I looking for a program to cut up tv-captured mpeg2 files, do you know any good ones besides avidemux ?
<Nogimics> ok I have installed firestarter how do I find the GUI program, it doesnt auto add it to the menu system
<Boglizk> it doesn't?
<Boglizk> Apps > Sys tools
<navarone> does xfce give notification for updates in it's panel or do you need to do manual update checks?
<mustard> Nogimics: It will probably be there when you restart gnome
<Boglizk> ctrl-alt-space
<Boglizk> to restart gnome
<Boglizk> to wait.. backspace that is
<Nogimics> ok thanks
<Mrono> hey
<Nogimics> I am doing this all via SSH and VNC so its slower
<Mrono> is there a way to make ntfs filesystem readable in linux
<mustard> Mrono: readable is easy
<seth_> Mrono, you just need kernel support for it.  the installed ubuntu kernel has it
<Mrono> er
<Mrono> writable
<mustard> Mrono: writeable not so easy :)
<Mrono> i'm not in ubuntu cuz I screwed it up royally
<Mrono> so i'm reloading it
<Mrono> and trying to drop my files onnto my winxp partition for backup
<mustard> Mrono: hmmm ..you got no fat32 partition?
<Mrono> no
<Mrono> that's what i'm going to do as well
<topyli> Mrono: not going to happen
<Mrono> make a fat32 partition outta my linux, well part of it
<Nogimics> heh, did need a gnome restart :)
<biovore> Mrono: stock ubuntu I don't think can write to ntfs
<mustard> Nogimics: :)
<mustard> Nogimics: the menu installs are a bit hit and miss sometimes
<navarone> Mrono I think you can rerun install from cd and use the partitioning tool to resize...write changes and then abort install after the partition is resized
<Mrono> and it keeps the files?
<Mrono> no wait
<navarone> Mrono from what I have read yes
<tane|> hey help me abit....i just need to copy few files ....about 100mbytes away from linux drive but i cant boot to linux
<Mrono> hrm
<navarone> Mrono are you planning on reinstalling ubuntu?
<Mrono> i'll go figure it out somehow
<tane|> is there some program could read ext filesystems
<Mrono> yeah
<Nogimics> hope this firewall install wont initially effect my internet services I have running
<mustard> Mrono: well...barring any disasterous occurences it should...but there is the slim possiblity of disaster :)
<Mrono> yeah
<Mrono> and I would kill if I lost this stuff
<biovore> tane|: google for ext2fsd for windows (works ok)
<DigitalChi> how come i cant seem to find rtorrent in synaptic?
<Nogimics> oh dear it has lol
<Mrono> I have a way to back it up off drive
<tane|> biovore can it read linux partitions ?
<Mrono> but I just wantted a faster way
<navarone> Mrono simple thing would be to reinstall ubuntu if you have no data presently on ubuntu partition that you wan tt o keep
<biovore> tane|: ext2 and ext3 filesystems
<tane|> nice
<Mrono> that's where the 20gb of data I want to keep is
<DigitalChi> but on the rtorrent site it says it is available for ubuntu
<biovore> tane|: suport most of the windows write and read methods.. makes the partion look like a drive once it is setup
<navarone> Mrono is this two seperate drive or one with two aprtitions?
<Mrono> 1 drive
<Mrono> 2 partitions
<Mrono> 100gb hd
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Mrono> 22 gb win
<Mrono> sorry
<navarone> Mrono can you get into ubuntu and back up to dvd or cd-r?
<Mrono> i'm booted into a live cd I have right now
<Mrono> like i said before, I have a way to backup off-drive, i'm just looking for a faster way then usb
<navarone> Mrono what happened that made ubunut install unreachable?
<mustard> Mrono: I don't think you can take the CD out in the live CD can you?
<Mrono> heh, it's a usb stick
<biovore> Mrono: the live cd would work in a perfect world.. but NTFS write support is still iffy, thats why its disable on ubuntu
<anto9us> Mrono, is it in a usb2 port?
<pianoboy3333> What would be the command/how would I start a terminal in a website?
<mustard> Mrono: if you had a live CD that ran in RAM it might work
<biovore> pianoboy3333: a terminal on a website?
<navarone> Mrono...have much space is used in win partition?
<Mrono> mustard: I'm not on a live CD i'm on a live usb stick
<DigitalChi> how do i install rtorrent on ubuntu?
<mustard> Mrono: ahh!
<mustard> Mrono: so you can burn to DVD?
<Mrono> navarone I have enough space to backup my files
<pianoboy3333> bivore: well.... how could I host a game (bzflag, bzfs) on a website?
<Mrono> mustard: I have usb HD's that I can backup onto
<mustard> Mrono: k
<biovore> pianoboy3333: the $20 dollar a month places won't allow that kinda of stuff
<Mrono> i'm just looking for a faster way
<mustard> Mrono: :)
<pianoboy3333> biovore: kk....
<biovore> pianoboy3333: you need a box on the net with linux on it and a shell account to run it
<pianoboy3333> boivore: well, the site is a linux server....
<pianoboy3333> 2.4
<biovore> pianoboy3333: do you have a shell account?
<pianoboy3333> biovore: how can I check?
<DigitalChi> pianoboy3333, check if port 23 is open
<biovore> pianoboy3333: IE SSH
<biovore> or port 22
<Mrono> so how do I write to an ntfs partition in linux?
<IdleOne> Mrono:  you dont
<topyli> pianoboy3333: don't confuse the web with the whole internet :)
<p0windah> Mrono: unreliably
<biovore> Mrono: have to remake your kernel to enable ntfs writes
<Mrono> well that solves that
<Mrono> lol
<Mrono> thanks
<navarone> Mrono are you able to mount the ubuntu partition and access files? Plus are you able to run gparted or similar and resize windows partition to make fat 32?
<seth_> Mrono, writing to ntfs is not advisable in any event
<biovore> Mrono: I think the gentoo installer support ntfs writes out of the box
<topyli> Mrono: if you do the hacks to enable ntfs writing, you're likely to damage your data anyway. so just don't
<biovore> ^ hes got the right idea
<afief> Why does it take over 20 seconds to configure my network interfaces if there is nothing connected?
<Mrono> I can get to all my fiiiles thanks to slax
<p0windah> afief: wireless ?
<biovore> afief: its trying to get an IP via dhcpd
<Mrono> navarone: gparted?
<p0windah> afief: you should be able to press ctl+c to bypass it
<Mrono> wouldn't that mess up my windows install/file system
<navarone> Mrono dl sysrescuecd and boot and use qtparted...you can resize the windows partition and have a shared parttion for windows and linux then transfer files
<IdleOne> Mrono:  is that a bad thing? messing up windows?
<pianoboy3333> biovore: how do I ping a certain port?
<afief> a0windah: yes, but it's kinda bugging... couldn't i make it work faster if there is nothing connected?
<p0windah> Mrono: as I said before, its unreliable - if you want safe ntfs access, do it from windows
<navarone> Mrono qtparted and gparted are like Partition Magic
<biovore> pianoboy3333: use nmap to scan, or just try connecting
<Mrono> idleone: if I need to use it then yes
<Mrono> o-well too much work
<pianoboy3333> biovore: I don't have nmap
<biovore> pianoboy3333: try ssh username@hostip
<pianoboy3333> biovore: ok
<afief> biovore: LAN, it looks like it searches for a DHCP, but it's not even connected... doesn't it detect that?
<biovore> afief: No, its stupid
<biovore> afief: It tries dhcp every time it boots
<seth_> afief, yes, it detects it because it times out.  :)
<seth_> afief, depending on the type of NIC, there may not be another way of detecting it
<biovore> afief: I just modified my boot scripts and put a & on the end of the dhcpd thing
<seth_> afief, if you have realtek, for example, there isn't much else you can do
<asterisk99> Are there any UDEV gurus here?
<navarone> anyone using xfce know if it gives update notification in taskbar/panel like gnome or do you need to do manual update checks?
<pianoboy3333> biovore: it's not doing anything
<ailean> How is linux for writing to NTFS file systems these days?
<asterisk99> UDEV techno-weenies also welcome
<seth_> ailean, unreliable
<biovore> pianoboy3333: Then I guess you don't have a shell account
<p0windah> ailean: much better than 4 years ago
<pianoboy3333> is there a file or folder I could find on the ftp?
<odla> navarone: manual updates
<navarone> odla thanks
<p0windah> ailean: still flakey tho
<biovore> pianoboy3333: I think it just for hosting websites not running programs remotely
<ailean> yeah, i remember reading that it was terrible, but i was hearing that it's getting to be good now - is that wrong information? :)
<ailean> in what way p0windah?
<pianoboy3333> biovore: ok..
<CarinArr> does anyone know where to get ensharpen and tscc codecs that you can use with mplayer?
<p0windah> ailean: its better, but you can trash files/directories what/not if you're not careful
<ba> weird question, can you resize ntfs with no problems?
<seth_> ba   no
<biovore> ba: I did it with the ubuntu installer and it worked fine for me
<ailean> i got ltools for windows, which is great to write from that side, but i can't do it the other way . . . hmm
<ba> one of you is an idiot. i dont know who
<dooglus> does open office have a grammar checker?  do I need a separate package for that, or what?
<p0windah> ailean: I've used it to copy/write single files without problems, but I messed up a chunk of directories when I attempted to use the ntfs partition as a temp cache for some apps I was using
<dooglus> !grammar
<ubotu> dooglus: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anto9us> ba, yes, defrag and check the filesystem first
<p0windah> ailean: too many read/writes killed it
<ailean> i see
<biovore> ailean: ltools, that do read and write to ext2/3 fs from windows?
<seth_> ba   the fact that someone did it successfully does NOT mean that it is a safe and trouble free thing to do
<ailean> biovore, i thought so, but now that you mention it, i have only read from ext2/3
<biovore> ailean: take a look for ext2fsd
<marlun> Can anyone give me a tip about a good Feed Reader for Linux? Should also handle podcasts.
<IdleOne> dooglus:  i think it has a spell checker built in but I may be wrong
<biovore> makes it a native drive in windows
<ailean> biovore, k
<biovore> ailean: It can mount a linux ext2 or ext3 partion to a drive leter and supports most of the windows file access methods
<ailean> that looks excellent biovore - i didn't know such a thing existed
<biovore> ailean: it works ok..  you kinda have to hack at it though..
<ailean> how so?
<IdleOne> untarring tar.gz whats the command ? I really need to write it down somewhere
<zeroshot> tar xzf
<ramvi> how do I tell a program to run in an other language? I'm trying to sudo wine APP, but I want it to talk to me in english, not norwegian
<biovore> you have to use a text terminal to mount your device
<bina> IdleOne tar -xvzf <file>
<IdleOne> thank you
<p0windah> IdleOne: zxvf for .tgz jxvf for .tbz
<biovore> ailean: and some file methods arn't supported
<ailean> biovore, each and every time you want to access it?
<biovore> ailean: when you boot the box
<biovore> like unix mount
<biovore> and umount
<ailean> biovore, but you could put that in Startup
<biovore> ailean: maybe.. you might be able to make it a batch script
<maria> hello, im getting an error on bootup when trying to load the nvidia legacy driver, "cannot load Nvidia GL" even though the driver is intalled
<ailean> it dawned on me today that I haven't used windows in a week . . .
<biovore> maria: nvidia-glx-config enable
<maria> biovore: i've already done that
<biovore> maria: is nvidia-glx installed?
<war-totem> for some reason my ubuntu is extremely choppy right now, more so than it should be with whats open
<maria> nvidia-legacy-glx
<war-totem> is there something open that i dont know about thats hogging resources?
<ailean> war-totem, ctrl-alt-delete
<biovore> maria: yeah
<ailean> war-totem, that'll give you access to the task manager
<war-totem> it didnt
<biovore> war-totem: use top to see whats running so hardf
<ailean> war-totem, well you can get it through the menu too
<war-totem> ok im at system monitor
<war-totem> is that good enough?
<ailean> yep
<maria> biovore: i tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it and i have no luck
<fredrik_> !tell fredrik_ about openbox
<biovore> maria: no clue then..
<dooglus> IdleOne: untarring is easy.  just "tar xf <filename>" will untar anything
<biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<biovore> ^ try looking at those?
<war-totem> ailean: firefox-bin/xmms and gnome terminal account for about 200 mb in virtual memory, that cant be normal can it?
<ramvi> how do I tell a program to run in an other language? I'm trying to sudo wine APP, but I want it to talk to me in english, not norwegian
<ailean> war-totem, yeah, could actually
<ailean> war-totem, depends what you have open
<NRG88> how can i change the ubuntu panel button's icon?
<ailean> war-totem, but it won't do any harm to kill those processes
<biovore> ramvi: you have to figure out how to get your codepages into wine (MS striped naked is CP1250 (english) )
<war-totem> ailean: ok ill try
<NRG88> i would like to add this instead:
<NRG88> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/33755-gnome-main-menu.png
<topyli> http://www.mosnews.com/news/2006/01/20/petrovaward.shtml
<NRG88> here's the description:
<NRG88> Description:
<NRG88> A panel button with the ubuntu logo. In Gnome, replace it for the one contained in your /home/user_name/.icons/icon_theme_name/(...)/apps/gnome-main-menu
<ramvi> biovore; I'm only thinking about telling shell that I want to run the command in english
<ramvi> as if I woud run sudo gedit something
<NRG88> but i don't have anything in that folder
<maria> biovore: i just read the faq and it says to install the linux restricted module, thanks :) maybe this will work
<ramvi> and I wanted to do it in english
<biovore> bing
<Tode_I> ey folks
<biovore> ramvi: no clue here.. Not a wine expert
<Tode_I> How do I get divx/xvid codecs installed?
<biovore> Tode_I: xivd is in apt
<mo6> hello
<biovore> Tode_I: google for divx4linux for divx support
<dooglus> ramvi: you probably need to set some environment variables to tell it you want an english locale
<Tode_I> apt
<maria> biovore: omg it worked thanks "_
<Tode_I> oops
<maria> :)
<maria> brb
<jay> anyone know what this is ??? What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jay> kernel?
<dooglus> ramvi: what if you run "export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8" first?
<_jason> Tode_I: just install w32codecs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jay> i am trying to install vmware
<newbiee> dunno what i will do after installing ubuntu in my laptop
<newbiee> going blind
<newbiee> huff
<Kezzerxir> Hey
<jay> anyone know what this is ??? What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jay> kernel
<dooglus> jay: did you install the kernel source or headers?
<jay> sources
<dooglus> jay: have a look in /usr/src/ - the headers will be in there somewhere
* cheloo damm with it 
<rupert> i've forgotten...how do i install mp3 codecs ?
<rupert> something to do with a repository
<jay> apt-get install w32codecs
<rupert> k
<rupert> ta
<jay> or apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<odla> rupert: that doesn't get you mp3 codecs
<rupert> couldnt find em'
<bad_iNFO> gdesklets keeps locking up my box WTF
<rupert> package gstreamer has no installation candidate
<rupert> apparently
<odla> do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<rupert> odla, not done yet
<rupert> odla, how do i do that?
<CarinArr> i'm watching a movie that uses ima codec for sound.. the video is smooth and nice, but for some reason the sound is really choppy
<CarinArr> does this sound familiar to anyone, does anyone know of a fix?
<Kezzerxir> Does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper installed?
<odla> rupert: add that to you /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rupert> odla, add what ?
<jay> eh.... i just download linux-headers-2.6.12-10 and i am still getting the question regarding header files
<odla> rupert: add the words 'universe multiverse' to the end of all your lines starting with 'deb'
<ezenu> or go into synaptic and do options->repositories & add multiverse/universe from there
<jay> go into /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment lines with multiverse and universe
<rupert> odla, ok
<rupert> ok...cheers
<rupert> i did i through the gui...
<rupert> ezenus option
<rupert> antoher thing...anyone know how to make xchat less noisy cant see the option for turning off the joins and leaves etc
<jelyon> I could use some help getting past some my-sql dependency issues and the base system configuration.
<jay> eh.... i just download linux-headers-2.6.12-10 and i am still getting the question regarding header files
<jay> what am i missing?
<rupert> mp3s work...ta
<_jason> jelyon: what mysql dependency issues are you having?  mysql is in the repositories
<balayhashi> Hi , I have a mounted disk and i have deleted some files in there , so now the system say's that I have N space occupied , when I don't! I have deleted the files by nautilius , they don't appear in wastebasket that i have in the righ-down side of the screen . What shoul i do?
<navarone> rupert in setting/preferences/chatting/general
* cheloo wondering whats hard telling some one a simple fucking hint 
<Nogimics> hmm trying to install a theme every time I click install theme it asks me for a location but it doesnt let me select a folder I am allowed to browse but it wants to save it as a file. not select a folder and click Ok
<_jason> balayhashi: they might be in .Trash* in the partition, that's where it goes with my usbkey
<jelyon> Jason: long story short, OldWorld G3 boots into the base system config, gets to 5%, then tells me there was a problem installing the selected software. Choosing <OK> takes me to Gnome login, which starts the whole process over again. How to I stop this madness! ;-)
<_jason> jelyon: you are referring to installing ubuntu from the install disk?
<Nogimics> Anyone?
<_jason> Nogimics: just drag the .tar.gz into the window, it will do it for you
<jelyon> _jason: Actually, I'm past the point of requiring the install disc. Or so it seemed.
<Nogimics> I dont have one _jason? im just using the theme manager from Syetm Prefs menu
<_jason> jelyon: did you just do a regular install?
<Nogimics> just clickied to install the glider theme which I presume is already on the machine
<_jason> Nogimics: aren't you installing a theme from a tar.gz that you downloaded?
<_jason> Nogimics: install theme is to install a new theme so you can choose it in that list.  To use glider, you just click on it and press close
<Very> hi all...
<epinephrine> hey
<Very> #ubuntu-it
<Very> thi sis italian??
<balayhashi> thanks _jason :)
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IdleOne> very /j #ubuntu-it
<_jason> ah he's back
<Very> ynks
<Very> ^_^
<r0bby> did X break?
<Nogimics> _jason just clicking on it, didnt change the theme
<IdleOne> prego
<Nogimics> maybe I need to restart gnome?
<r0bby> X I can't even get it to start
<_jason> Nogimics: no, it should do it... try a different theme like wasp, you can tell with that one :)
<JN_Coward2> I am so frustrated: I'm a total linux/ubuntu newbie and trying to get the thing installed, which worked fine, however, I didn't choose the auto-detect networking option as I didn't have a network connection at that time. Now I've tried several setups, but nothing seems to be working. With a static IP I can get see the IP in 'Network tools' and ping myself, but nothing else, when connectiong via DHCP I don't get anyt
<JN_Coward2> specific but if someone could point me at least where to look for what's wrong, that would be awesome!
<r0bby> s/X//
<epinephrine> I'm new to ubunu (but not linux, used to use gentoo+kde) and am checking it out
<jelyon> jason: Yes. I accepted the defaults. Full disclosure: The gnome splash screen says I'm using edubuntu. Surprise to me. And the dependencies involve mysql-common-4.1 (but 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1 is installed), and mysql-common-4.1 but 4.0.24-10ubuntu2.
<mp3guy> whats the XGL channel?
<r0bby> topic
<epinephrine> liking it so far :)
<r0bby> mp3guy, try reading the topic ;)
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-xgl
<IdleOne> or #xgl-ubuntu
<balayhashi> when i do ps ax , where D+ stands for?
<r0bby> IdleOne, awwww :P
<r0bby> anyways
<r0bby> anybody experiencing X breaking?
<biovore> r0bby: what you change to break it?
<_jason> jelyon: sounds like something went wrong, I would checksum the cd and make sure it was burned ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell jelyon about verify
<r0bby> nothing lol
<r0bby> I didn't change a thing
<r0bby> just simply updated
<biovore> using nvidia or ati close source drivers?
<r0bby> ati
<r0bby> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] 
<r0bby> i forgot what video card I had in that machine
<r0bby> :x
<_jason> jelyon: did you get a /msg ?
<r0bby> I *think* that's correct
<_jason> ubotu: botsnack
<r0bby> but it was working
<ubotu> :)
<biovore> you may have to redo the ati driver stuff
<biovore> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<r0bby> it was working
<r0bby> lol
<r0bby> why would it break
<r0bby> all of a sudden
<r0bby> that's my question
<biovore> kernel updates sometimes break the ati/nvidia driver stuff
<jelyon> jason: Yes - got the msg. Is there a way I can kill the install script? I have a suspicion that the system is installed enough that I can log into it, if I could just get past this screen. Well, I can log in via a different shell.
<_jason> jelyon: don't know
<jelyon> jason: Tks.
<rance> could someone tell me why my kubuntu box makes repeted calls on the internet to fiordland.ubuntu.com without my specific request?
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a package out there, or a script, that will automatically install the most popular media libs and whatnot??
<FunnyLookinHat> I think one should be written, something besides automatix (piece of crap)
<r0bby> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_jason> FunnyLookinHat: easyubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> _jason, thanks man
<JN_Coward2> I can't get an IP via DHCP, can anyone give me a tip on how to find out what the problem is? (total newbie)
<fredrik_> could anyone check out my xseesion file and see why I only can have 1024x786 in fluxbox?
* r0bby prays this works
<Captain_Fleming> Hi
<IdleOne> hey
<Captain_Fleming> Can anyone here help me boot my f*cking win32 partition?
<IdleOne> Captain_Fleming:  not with that language ;/
<Captain_Fleming> sorry
<newbiee> huamm
<IdleOne> np
<Captain_Fleming> I am sick of the bootloaders
<IdleOne> lets keep it pg rated
<newbiee> installing ubuntu make me headeache
<newbiee> hikzx
<Captain_Fleming> I tried grub for hours, and installing lilo ended up with nothing
<Seveas> Captain_Fleming, then get some rest, cool down and try later
<newbiee> im new in linux
* r0bby prays this works
<newbiee> but the stupid thing i do is.. installing ubuntu without xwindow
<amphi> Captain_Fleming: read the info pages for grub, it has examples of how to do this; basically chainloader +1
<r0bby> newbiee was simple to install
<r0bby> ubuntu*
<Captain_Fleming> lol, tried that all
<r0bby> s/newbiee/ubuntu/
<Captain_Fleming> and I have no time to relax, needs to be done very!! fast
<r0bby> i actually went out while it installed
<LycoUbuntu> hey all
<odla> Captain_Fleming: you could try gag
<_jason> newbiee: just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<IdleOne> !tell newbiee  about repos
<lucis> Hi everyone. I'm trying to dual-boot with XP and Ubuntu, and I'm a little confused on how to lay out the partitions.
<_jason> lucis: is xp already installed?
<jocke1s> hi all. What ripper software GUI is good. I want to use Lame and save to artist/album/song
<lucis> _jason, no, I formatted the HD
<newbiee> r0bby : just install it is easy
<newbiee> while u drink ur coffe is already done
<_jason> lucis: easy way: install xp first and make the partition only occupy some of the drive (leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu).  Then install ubuntu and tell it to partition the free space
<newbiee> but the hardthink is configure
<newbiee> and i dont what should i do
<mark_> hi
<lucis> _jason, the installation will automically partition it?
<LycoUbuntu> newbiee: what are you havnig a problem with?
<mark_> I just installed ubuntu
<_jason> lucis: yeah, I can;t remember the exact phrasing but that option is in there
<nickrud> Captain_Fleming: does your ubuntu installation boot?
<lucis> _jason, ok, cool. Thanks.
<mark_> it is really great
<mark_> but I have som problems
<twa1296> how do i delete a directory?
<mark_> can u help me?
<r0bby> could not open default font 'fixed'
<newbiee> <twa1296> how do i delete a directory? <<-- rm -rf <name of directory>
<NRG88> i can't set a resolution higher than 1024x768, why?
<twa1296> thanks
<r0bby> error opening security policy file /etc/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<r0bby> two files
<r0bby> er two errors
<LycoLoco> NRG88: your monitor probably doesn't support it
<r0bby> what dop they mean
<mark_> how can i install opera?
<NRG88> LycoLoco, it does
<LycoLoco> or something isn't right in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mark_> i downloaded the deb packeges
<LycoLoco> you might wanna poke around in there and see what it has a the max res
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<mark_> but i dont know what can i do now
<gnomefreak> mark_: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<mark_> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw mark_
<r0bby> http://robby.mybawx.org/~rob/xorg.conf
<LycoLoco> gnomefreak: what's the -i option do?
<gnomefreak> install see man dpkg for more info on the variables
<LycoLoco> ok, cool, thanks
<bubba> hrm... i think i have a problem :(
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<NRG88> someone said something about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> -r = remove -i = install :) easiest to remember
<bubba> ive generated about 20MB of log files since i installed yesterday !
<_jason> bubba: just ask :)
<r0bby> i tried that
<r0bby> that broke it :/
<NRG88> the reconfigure?
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks gnomefreak :)
<_jason> bubba: have you looked inside them?
<elephanthunter> ubotu no, automatix is <reply> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. (see !easyubuntu)
<ubotu> elephanthunter: okay
<gnomefreak> yayyyyyyyy your back :)
<bubba> ACPI-0362: *** Error: Looking up <--- alot of this stuff...
<_jason> that should be y\nY\n not ynYn
<elephanthunter> much better... at least three people asked about automatix today
<NRG88> r0bby, is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ok?
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  heh heh..
<gnomefreak> they do everyday :(
<Dr_Willis> yep.. sadly
* gnomefreak never even saw automatix in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> it has an interesting history for such an annoying bash script.
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  its not in synaptic.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: and yet they still seem to get it installed without a problem
<elephanthunter> Why isn't there anything in the forum topic about it being unsafe?
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure the automatix rant/rave/flamefest thread is still  on the forums
<gnomefreak> they can install that they can apt-get java
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  its just a shell script you download and run.
<Dr_Willis> no 'install' needed.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh
<Dr_Willis> its just a HUGE poorly done, and licensing-isssue shell script. :P
<Dr_Willis> but i gotta run. :P have fun
<gnomefreak> you too
<pepo__> sever irc.cl
<r0bby> cannot open SecurityPolicy
<elephanthunter> They should really point out the reason that Ubuntu hasn't included those codecs and such before the install.
<Mordof> question: when i run a program from a panel icon, what user is it trying to run as?
* r0bby googles
<tr011> i can't load de splash screen at start up, i only get a message that says that can't found vesafb.ko, some help plesea.. i all ready 'googled' for a while and i can't found a solution for this
<elephanthunter> Mordof: Whoever you're logged in as
<gnomefreak> codecs are not gpl they cant include them
<holobyted> tr0ll, need to recompile your kernel w/ vesa framebuffer as a module
<bubba> ive been looking around, and ive found mostly acpi stuff in my logs... im guessing something is not right with the acpi :( how can i fix that?
<Mordof> elephanthunter, k
<tr011> holobyted, nop, is only a path trouble, i all ready solved this problem y another installation, but now i can't found the soulution... but is just a bug with te vesafb.ko path
<tr011> where is loaded the path for vesafb ???
<madgik85> hello i was wondering if anyone could help. I an tring to connect to my university wireless which uses WPA Authentication, TKIP Data Encryption and a Certificate ( I think this is call PEAP). I have installed wpa supplicant but not sure how to set up the TKIP and PEAP. help would be appriciated :)
<Oli> hi all
<elephanthunter> Oli: Hello hello...
<Oli> does ubuntu breezy compile stuff be default with NPTL?
<scrunt> madgik85, i'm having the same problem. i heard that most people use a tool called xsupplicant
<holobyted> it should be in /lib/modules/(kernel version)/initrd/vesafb.ko or /lib/modules/(kernel)/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko ... it's there on my system anyway
<maria_> anyone want to help me change my monitor to what its supposed to be from "default monitor" :) ?
<madgik85> scrunt ok thank you, i will looked into that.
<madgik85> scrunt i found this post on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76097 but nobody has seemed to reply with a solution
<FunnyLookinHat> Are there plans to incorporate an EasyUbuntu package into Dapper??
<dyrne> ubotu: tell maria_ about resolution
<GTX> !info mysql-apache23
<GTX> !info mysql-apache2
<bubba> hrm... i wonder inf my acpi issues are related to my ndiswrapper not creating a wlan0 for me?
<GTX> !info apache2-mysql
<soleil> comment fermer apt-get
<maria_> thanks dyrne
<GTX> !info apache2-mysqld
<samoura> hello where do i find this Using Gnome session manager. Select Applications
<scrunt> madgik85, it's apparently really, really hard. i found a long thread on sourceforge of a CS professor at my uni asking for help getting PEAP working with xsupplicant on his debian laptop
<HammerBlade2020> how do i change my hostname in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> soliel tape /join #ubuntu-fr pour aide en francais
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: system>admin>networking
<HammerBlade2020> thanks, but i'm not on gnome
<HammerBlade2020> i found it anyway :-p
<gnomefreak> HammerBlade2020: than its not ubuntu :(
<HammerBlade2020> ahh true..
<HammerBlade2020> xubuntu :-P
<elephanthunter> haha, gnomefreak...
<gnomefreak> :) and that will be an iso in april :)
<NRG88> can i disable the Trash?
<gnomefreak> NRG88: you can take it off the panel
<gnomefreak> if thats what you mean by disable
<madgik85> scrunt i just found this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/8021X-HOWTO/xsupplicant.html for xsupplicant. seem to be fairly straight forward... touch wood
<NRG88> i wan't to disable it, not to hide it
<elephanthunter> NRG88: The trash is part of the OS
<gnomefreak> NRG88: than deleting would be impossile
<gnomefreak> +b
<NRG88> :( and no shift+del
<mikael_> Hi, I have two X screen in my setup; does anybody know how I can setup GDM not to start anything on the second screen?
<NRG88> is shift+del implemented in gnome 2.14?
<gnomefreak> NRG88: removing from desktop isnt hiding it it removes it
<_jason> NRG88: there is an option somewhere in system tools > config editor to enable a delete button instead of move to trash
<NRG88> ok, i'll look for it
<HammerBlade2020> isn't it nautilus --nodesktop ?
<_jason> NRG88: /apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
* gnomefreak cant remember what --nodesktop does
<HammerBlade2020> ahh - -nodesktop
<NRG88> apps where?
<HammerBlade2020> stops nautilus from taking over the desktop in xfce
<NRG88> ~/.gnome2/ ?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<_jason> NRG88: in system tools > config editor
<HammerBlade2020> and it's - -nodesktop
<twa1296> how do i best install skype?
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get
<HammerBlade2020> sudo apt-get install skype
<twa1296> couldn't find package
<HammerBlade2020> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<HammerBlade2020> their ya go
<cheloo> Directory in which the loadable extensions (modules) reside will be ?
<cheloo> for php.ini file
<twa1296> thanks
<samoura> hello where do i find this Using Gnome session manager. Select Applications
<samoura> hello where do i find Applications
<afief> samoura: system->administration->synaptic
<samoura> do i have to install?
<NRG88> _jason, i enabled it, then the little trash icon dissapeared, i deleted some files, than i inserted an applet, and voila, the files where in the trash
<_jason> NRG88: did you right click and press delete?
<bubba> anyone know what a "custom dsdt
<bubba>  from an initrd/initramfs" is ?
<_jason> that's all that option does
<NRG88> oups :D
<NRG88> i only pressed Delete button ;)
<NRG88> thanks
<sinaduel> I need help, I have never had trouble with bit torrent on windows, but I do on linux, please, I would like to know of a program that could help with this.
<odla> sinaduel: what's your actual problem?
<sinaduel> I can never connect to the trackers
<odla> sinaduel: what program?
<sinaduel> and I always get timmed out
<odla> sinaduel: it's  probably the way you have the client set up
<sinaduel> IO am using just bit torrent
<sinaduel> It came with Kubuntu
<r0bby> could not open default font 'fixed'
<r0bby> I'm getting that error now :(
<odla> i've never had problems using bit tornado, the default ubuntu bittorrent client, or azureus with linux
<GTX> _jason, how do you find out how much large the hdd is, and how to mount another hdd which is already plugged in via cmd (server)
<odla> sinaduel: open some ports?
<sinaduel> I'll try, thanks for the help
<r0bby> df -h
<r0bby> displays the size of all drives in MB/KB/GB/etc
<r0bby> human readable form
<r0bby> anyways
<r0bby> actually all mounted drives
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> someby can help me?
<Francisco> some body can help me?
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> jell
<Kyral> Francisco: just ask
<_jason> Francisco: many bodies, no question :)
<Kyral> !help
<takedown> hi
<_jason> Kyral: 'helpme' is nice and short
<Francisco> Kyral, I do not which one is the diferens betwin ubuntu and ubuntu(power pc)
<_jason> Francisco: power pc is for macintosh computers
<Kyral> Francisco: one is for x86 (PCs) and the other is for PPC (Macs)
<takedown> I can disable ask pass in sudo? i tried add NOPASSWD but it not work
<GTX> how do you find out how much large the hdd is, and how to mount another hdd which is already plugged in via cmd (server)
<Kyral> takedown: why in the world would you want to?
<Francisco> ok..
<Francisco> thx
<Kyral> GTX: df -h
<Kyral> for disk size
<Kyral> sudo mount <device> <mountpoint> for mounting
<GTX> Kyral, how do I found out the device and mountpoint :
<r0bby> GTX, i told you how to do it
<GTX> did you
<GTX> I cant see it highlighted..
<Kyral> GTX: sudo fdisk -l will display all the connected devices
<r0bby> yes
<r0bby> I didn't sya your name
<r0bby> I said how to do it
<r0bby> you have to read what goes on
<GTX> say my name next time :D
<Kyral> as for the Mountpoint, check in Fstab for it or just mkdir <whatever>
<r0bby> and not just hilighted
<r0bby> lazyy bum :P
<GTX> I would but seeing im an engineer in a datacentre
<GTX> and people on phone 24/7
<GTX> it's quite hard :p
<Kyral> hes got a point
<Kyral> Hey Seveas
<Kyral> you missed Lilo in action last night
<r0bby> :(
<Seveas> when?
<r0bby> okay
<r0bby> this is getting annoying
<r0bby> can I strangle whoever broke X?
<r0bby> :P
<Kyral> Seveas: last night around like 2300 EST
<GTX> Kyral, how would I mount Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80000000000 bytes
<r0bby> GTX, man mount
<r0bby> :)
<Kyral> GTX: does it have a partition on it at all?
<Kyral> GTX: or is this a fresh disk?
<GTX> Kyral, It doesnt seem to have anything
<r0bby> you have to partition the drive before you use it
<r0bby> :)
<GTX> Kyral,    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<r0bby> then format it
<GTX> Then nothign else
<Kyral> yah its blank
<r0bby> GTX
<GTX> yup
<r0bby> there
<r0bby> :P
<r0bby> i said your name
<Kyral> r0bby: I'll handle it :D
<GTX> how I format it
<Kyral> mkay?
<GTX> its a remote server
<r0bby> fdisk
<r0bby> grr
<r0bby> you handle it
<Kyral> r0bby: Conflicting help is no help at all :P
<Kyral> GTX: do you have permission to do this (Just making sure you don't get in trouble)
<GTX> Kyral, seeing its my server yes :P
<Kyral> GTX: Just making sure :D
<GTX> lol
<GTX> How elses would it be ?:P
<GTX> who*
<Kyral> GTX: remote hosting by a company? :P
<GTX> :P
<GTX> anyway 1 hdd is fine
<GTX> Just need to use the space
<Kyral> GTX: anyway fire up fdisk with sudo fdisk
<GTX> on the other
<GTX> forwebspace
<Kyral> oh wait
<noddaba> Is there a way to add a comment to tarball, similar to how zip allows you to add a comment to the zip file?
<kishan> Where can I get pango enabled binary of Firefox 1.5.0.1? Any one, please help.
<Kyral> sudo fdisk <device>
<RomanK> hi all! java with badger seems to be a problem... i tried both, a package from an unsuported repository (but specially for breezy) and make-jpkg from multiverse... both don't work... any idea anyone?
<GTX> Kyral, whatdevice
<Kyral> GTX: the /dev whatever
<GTX> Kyral, Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80000000000 bytes
<GTX> /dev/sdb?
<Kyral> GTX: /dev == Device :P
<Kyral> GTX: yah
<Kyral> GTX: so sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<GTX> ok
<GTX> I got 2 options
<Kyral> what are they (been a while since I used FDisk)
<takedown> takedown ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL this is right line for NOPASSWD?
<GTX> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<GTX> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Kyral> takedown: Why the hell would you want to do that?
<GTX> Sorry for paste :p
<Kyral> GTX: are you sure you did sudo fdisk /dev/sdb?
<takedown> Kyral: i dont like enter pass always when i need root priv
<Kyral> GTX: It should give you a menu
<Kyral> takedown: thats the idea
<twa1296> what's the difference between raycasting and raytracing?
<GTX> Kyral, look pm i pasted.
<Kyral> takedown: to make you think to make sure you want to do it :P
<oneko> anyone network booting their ubuntu install? i have an existing installation i want to move to my server and netboot from to reduce noise in the machine by taking out the hard disk. is this feasible at all?
<takedown> Kyral: i used always it on workstationon any distro
<Kyral> oneko: you may want to ask in #edubuntu
<simira> how do I change to an external monitor?
<Kyral> they do NetBoot IIRC
<oneko> thanks
<GTX> Kyral, now what then
<simira> how do I change to an external monitor from my laptop?
<gnomefreak> Kyral: ubuntu does net boot too
<oneko> i've done it before, in the old days, ith my home rolled linux distros in like '97.. but i've forgotten everything since thne ;)
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> I heard install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Kyral> GTX: I'll take this in the PM so we don't get lost in the flow
<Kyral> gnomefreak: I know, but they specialize in it :P
<GTX> ok
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<takedown> I cant understand why sudo ask my pass, but line in conf looks ok...
<Kyral> takedown: because its supposed to
<Kyral> and I hate to be like this but I refuse to tell you how to do it
<scav> how can i enable to focus a window, when my mouse is over it
<takedown> Does anybody use sudo with NOPASSWD option?
<scav> so i do not have to click on it
<gnomefreak> takedown: its sudos job to ask for your password unless its within 10-15 mins of last typnign it in
* polopolo[away]  is now away - Reason :
<takedown> i know
<Kyral> scav: it should be somehwhere in preferences
<gnomefreak> Kyral: noone in here in right mind would tell someone how to do that
<takedown> i want used it always without ask pass
<Kyral> gnomefreak: bingo
<oneko> speaking of sudo, btw, i hate not being able to just "su root." how do i enable that in ubuntu?
<oneko> besides "sudo sh"
<Kyral> oneko: sudo -i
<Lyctus> oneko: sufo -s -H
<Kyral> oneko: but sudo is the way we do things
<Lyctus> kyral...oh
<Kyral> Lyctus: I think sudo -i is a login (think su - vs su )
<oneko> well, i'm not afraid of making a mistake with a root prompt ;)
<Fredde> My .xsession is playing hide and seek
<oneko> Mac OS X has the same silliness
<gnomefreak> takedown: you might want to find a #ubuntu-hacks channel we will nnot give advise that will hurt a system
<simira> how do I change to an external monitor from my laptop?
<Kyral> oneko: I know, but I don't either
<gnomefreak> oneko: thats why sudo is there (one of many reasons)
<Kyral> oneko: I alias my most often used sudo commands :P
<kasemodz> hey has anyone installed cgi on apache
<oneko> :)
<Kyral> so sudo apt-get install becomes "aptI"
* gnomefreak has scripts for that :)
<oneko> i like to "live close to the metal"
<Kyral> bash alias is easier :P
<gnomefreak> Kyral: mins install :)
<gnomefreak> mins=mines
<Kyral> oneko: I just have nightmares about the classic Root Nightmare scenario (You know what I mean)
<kasemodz> im having some problems viewing cgi scripts on apache
<gnomefreak> Kyral: the scripts give me practice when i want to learn how to do harder scripts :)
<oneko> Kyral: when "rm *~" (to remove dead joe files) becomes "rm * ~" :)
<kasemodz> i followed the instrucctions and made the right permissions but when i try to view it i get this page cannot be displayed
<Sloncho> hi. I want to print to pdf file. When I select "create pdf document" in the print dialog I receive (translation) "pdf generation is not supported". I have installed cups-pdf package, what else should I install?
<Ox0000> How can I restrict a login (over ssh) for a specific username to one single ip adress?
<xnull> ./etc/hosts.allow
<xnull> /etc/ssh/sshd_config .. Allowusers bla bla
<gnomefreak> brb
<xnull> or iptables
<lucasvo> 0x0000: look at fwbuilder
<Ox0000> xnull: how should Iptables know about the username in ssh?
<Ox0000> I think theres an option in sshd_config..
<Ox0000> but I don't remember i
<Ox0000> t
<roaet> what is that thing called that involves Apache, PHp, and Mysql?
<xnull> Allowusers
<roaet> it's an acronym of some sort.
<lucasvo> look at the documenation
<dyrne> lamp?
<roaet> lamp!
<xnull> ox0000: allow ip and deny everything else.. with iptables
<dyrne> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ox0000> xnull: I want to restrict *one single username*...
<Lyctus> my ubuntu randomly freezes (completely locks) or pc restarts or x restarts from time to time - how do i find out what is causing it?
<Ox0000> xnull: it's User@IPadress in AllowUsers...
<oneko> the "p" in lamp is also equivalent for python/perl/etc
<xnull> you can do with allowusers
<xnull> man sshd_config
<xnull> :)
<oneko> Lyctus: X error log file? kernel messages log file?
<gnomefreak> i thought the p in lamp was php
<Lyctus> sure i'll go check - is it likely to be graphics? or could it be the wirelees card?
<oneko> gnomefreak: php is falling out of favor in some places :)
<dyrne> Lyctus: or possibly memtest
<gnomefreak> i never learned php
<Lyctus> dyrne: good idea i'll check next reboot
<samoura> Tupac shakur is alive torn on cnbc or cnn
<izmaelis> whua?
<oneko> funny
<samoura> yeah
<samoura> Hi is alive
<Kyral> samoura: #ubuntu-offtopic
<madgik85> hello i was wondering, if there is a script running at start up and i want to remove it, can i just delete it from /etc/rcS.d?
<izmaelis> samoura, some link about that?
<NCLife> hi, i've got a problem
<gnomefreak> thinking there should be a #ubuntu-wayofftopic
<NCLife> i cant log in into my x session
<Chris_Tucker> im having a problem using gparted on a livecd, it REFUSES to shrink an NTFS filesystem, and also wont let me make "free space before" if i reduce the "free space after", but it had no problem making the partition 8 mb bigger.. what do i do to shrink it?
<Lyctus> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory.....that likely to be a problem?
<biovore> NCLife: dose X start?
<samoura> #tupac
<biovore> NCLife: IE you get a GUI login manger?
<dyrne> madgik85: sudo update-rc.d -f name remove
<odla> Chris_Tucker: i don't think gparted can shrink a NTFS filesystem just vfat
<NCLife> biovore, yes, i get the login manager
<madgik85> dyrne thank u
<biovore> NCLife: you using gnome?
<navarone> izmaelis, that tupac thing is an urban legend...fake cnnonline page
<NCLife> biovore, and i can log in into another user
<NCLife> biovore, yes
<Chris_Tucker> DAMNIT.
<Ox0000> odla: I think parted is able to shrink an NTFS fs... it's just not able to move it..
<izmaelis> (-:
<odla> ntfsresize can though
<biovore> NCLife: You tring to run multipule sessions at once?
<sevtastic> hi all. i have an nvidia video card and am trying to get two monitors to display at two different resolutions. anyone know how?
<Chris_Tucker> odla, and how do i get that?
<odla> Chris_Tucker: ntfsresize should be on the cd
<Chris_Tucker> is it in the repos?
<Chris_Tucker> ok
<HammerBlade2020> i have this transgraming drive that wont go away what do i do
<recon00> ls
<biovore> sevtastic: I did that once.. its a pain in the butt
<NCLife> biovore, no. i dont think so
<andrewski> does anyone know why i cannot run anything through sudo?  i try 'sudo ls' and get nothing, just back to the terminal.
<javiolo> how can I add the trash to the desktop ?
<biovore> NCLife: just pain old tring to log in then?
<odla> Chris_Tucker: type ntfsresize at the command prompt to see if it
<sevtastic> biovore: could you recall how you did it?
<javiolo> I know its on the bar..
<linkd> andrewski: then you have no files there
<samoura> what host will be your spong server?  i am trying to install somthing and this pups up in terminal
<lnx_> how do you call file search from the terminal?
<linkd> andrewski: "ls" wont return anything if no files are there
<Lyctus> anyone: OpenAPM fail in Xorg log likely to cause restart problems?
<biovore> sevtastic: read the nvidia read me on nvidias site
<roostishaw> does anyone know if dapper will have a gui to support WPA>>>
<linkd> andrewski: try "ls -l"
<Alex_C> Hey
<roostishaw> does anyone know if dapper will have a gui to support WPA>>>
<gnomefreak> javiolo: in gnome?
<dyrne> andrewski: try ls -a
<NCLife> biovore, yes
<Alex_C> how do I install a .DEB file?
<samoura> what host will be your spong server?  i am trying to install somthing and this pups up in terminal
<Chris_Tucker> odla, it is
<javiolo> gnomefreak yes
<roostishaw> does anyone know if dapper will have a gui to support WPA>>>
<odla> Alex_C: dpkg -i package.deb
<Alex_C> thanks,
<lnx_> rootishaw, try wifi-radar
<gnomefreak> Alex_C: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<samoura> help me please
<biovore> NCLife: dose Gnome seem to try to start and just kicks you back into the main login window?
<Kyral> samoura: just ask
<Ox0000> roostishaw: probalby es. If networkmanager is included with it...
<samoura> what host will be your spong server?  i am trying to install somthing and this pups up in terminal
<lnx_> how do you call the file-search from the terminal?
<gnomefreak> javiolo: you removed it from panel?
<roostishaw> lnx_, will it work with the atheros drivers and WPA?
<gnomefreak> lnx_: locate
<odla> Chris_Tucker: follow these instructions http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<andrewski> linkd, dyrne: no, i can't do *anything*.  that's just my "obvious" test; this is in my ~.  i noticed this because i couldn't adjust the time or the start the network or users programs....
<dyrne> lnx_: you can locate whatever or maybe find ~ -name whatever
<Ox0000> samoura: stop asking the same question over and over!
<javiolo> gnomefreak no, but I want one icon in the desktop
<roostishaw> 0x0000, ok. jw, thx
<Chris_Tucker> odla, thanks
<odla> np
<linkd> andrewski: just try "sudo -s" and tell me if it changes u to "root"
<gnomefreak> javiolo: in the help icon there is a starter guide look there it tells you (i cant remember off hand how)
<samoura> what host will be your spong server?  i am trying to install somthing and this pups up in terminal console (Konsole)
<lnx_> dyrne, how do i actually launch the app outside of the terminal?
<NCLife> biovore, yes. i had the same problem when i had my disk space full. But i already erased some things and have 8 gbs free. But still i cant log in
<NCLife> biovore, i get this error **(gnome-session:8486):warning**:Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/sinclair/.ICEauthority
<lnx_> roostishaw, i can't say for sure, but i think it will
<lnx_> mine works for wpa
<gnomefreak> lnx_: what app?
<andrewski> linkd: no, keeps me listed as "andrew", according to my PS1.
<lnx_> rootishaw, i don't know about the atheros drivers though
<biovore> NCLife: oh...  check to see if that file is there.. if so.. delete it and try again.
<dyrne> lnx_: you might be refering to nautilus? nautilus &
<roostishaw> lnx_, ok. thanks, ill try it now
<kishan> Where can I get pango enabled binary of Firefox 1.5.0.1? Any one, please help.
<linkd> andrewski: hm that seems pretty messed up. perhaps ur sudo binary is broken.
<madgik85> dyrne i typed in sudo update-rc.d -f name remove and looked again in the rcS.d folder and its still there? is that right?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ^^^how to install it
<andrewski> linkd: i guess that's possible, though i just upgraded to the latest breezy version.
<biovore> NCLife: the file allows you user to gain some root functions to start up X
<lnx_> dyrne, i'm trying to launch the app from Places >> Search for files...
<andrewski> linkd: i was thinking it was just my user, but i created a test user and tested there with the same result.
<javiolo> gnomefreak thanks Ill read the help
<linkd> andrewski: does it actually ask u for ur user password when u try to sudo anything?
<NCLife> biovore, okay. ill brb then
<Lyctus> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory.....that likely to be a problem causing restarts?
<andrewski> linkd: yeah, as you'd expect: the first time, and not after that for a while.
<dyrne> madgik85: maybe the easiest thing would be to rename to Xname instead of Sname
<dyrne> lnx_: sorry im not familiar with gnome really
<linkd> andrewski: hmm, im sorry i dont know what to suggest, that seems like an odd problem. something iver never came across
<roaet> what's the package called for basic development?
<andrewski> linkd: but i don't get any errors or anything... 'sudo ls' returns nothing, as does 'gksudo users-admin' (after typing my password, of course, which does pop up)
<roaet> for make and gcc
<lnx_> gnomefreak, i'm trying to launch the search app from Places >> Search for files...
<linkd> :/
<Kyral> roaet: build-essential
<roaet> thank you kyncani
<roaet> Kyral
<gnomefreak> roaet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<linkd> andrewski: sorry :( no idea
<gnomefreak> lnx_: is it not opening?
<madgik85> dyrne: Xname? Sname? ... what u type in exactly was "sudo update-rc.d -f S40iwpa remove"
<andrewski> linkd: no worries, thanks for helping. :)
<ezenu> are the vncviewer network transmissions secure/encrypted?
<lnx_> gnomefreak, it works i am trying to create a luancher for it though
<andrewski> lnx_: gnome-search-tool
<lnx_> andrewski, thx is there a location to find a list of commands?
<NCLife> biovore, cool, that was easy :)
<gnomefreak> lnx_: i agree with andrewski    use that as command
<andrewski> lnx_: in a terminal, gnome-s[TAB] ... it was just a good guess.
<SysFail> when you install a package how the hell do you tell where all the files went?
<NCLife> biovore, do i need to remake that file or is it unimportant
<andrewski> SysFail: apt-cache, IIRC.
<andrewski> lnx_: for app menu entries, you can right-click on them and add them to your panel.  but not the case for this search program.
<javiolo> I want to copy a folder that changes sometimes (its a download folder) to another computer via samba, how can I do it ?
<we2by> I got a patch here, but I dunno how to apply the patch
<gnomefreak> lnx_: wher eit asks for a command in making the launcher type gnome-search-tool and its all good
<dyrne> madgik85: i often just mv Swpa Xwpa to prevent it running
<lnx_> gnomefreak, andrewski, thanks i got it going
<andrewski> lnx_: cool
<gnomefreak> NCLife: you dont need to replace it
<we2by> any one can help?
<madgik85> dyrne ok thaank you
<riddlebox> is anyone running mythtv in ubuntu
<SysFail> andrewski, that didnt work...gave an error
<lnx_> gnomefreak, is there a location i can get a list of terminal commands?
<andrewski> SysFail: you'll have to use some flags for it; that's just the right program to use, IIRC.
<gnomefreak> !commands
<ubotu> it has been said that commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<andrewski> SysFail: e.g. apt-cache --files pkg-name
<lnx_> gnomefreak, thx
<ezenu> anyone know how I can create a MySQL db, but specify where I want it to be stored?
<andrewski> SysFail: or something like that
<SysFail> I did apt-get install eggdrop ... i have no idea where it out the config file for it at
<gnomefreak> yw
<p0windah> ezenu: create database database_name;
<NCLife> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<ezenu> but how do i specify where I want it to be stored/
<gnomefreak> yw nc
<ttread> javiolo , do you just want to copy the folder or do you want it automatically synced?
<p0windah> ezenu: you cant explicitly define where/how mysql will store its data within the filesystem
<p0windah> ezenu: from memory everything goes into /var/lib/mysql and this is split into files/directories
<javiolo> ttread automatic  sync
<ezenu> p0windah, hm, i wanted to put this specific DB on a large partition/mounted drive.. hm
<javiolo> ttread I think I should use a script
<[-DevinE-] > help !!
<ttread> javiolo, you could try rsync:  http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a 486, and it has a kernel panic. What do I need to do to a normal installation if I'm going to transfer the harddrive over to the 486 after Ubuntu is installed on it?
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<[-DevinE-] > i cant boot my windows !
<javiolo> ttread cos I want to check whats copied and what not..
<andrewski> linkd: !!  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/systeminstaller/+bug/6442  no frickin' way!
<gnomefreak> [-DevinE-] : try /join #windows
<p0windah> ezenu: make your db, go have a look at how mysql splits databases into directories then mount your partition in there
<ttread> javiolo rsync is supposed to be good although I haven't used it myself
<javiolo> ttread thanks!
<p0windah> ezenu: but #mysql is probably the best place to be asking these questions
<unkn0wn2u> Does anyone know why video would be slower on ubuntu than fedora if the ubuntu computer has a faster processor, and more ram
<[blah] > can somebody recommed a good ftp client?
<khafra> I just downloaded the cedega timedemo onto my breezy badger system, set it executable, and sudo-ran it.  It said "Uncompressing Cedega Time Demo" and then stopped
<khafra> No error message, no installer.
* polopolo is no longer away : Gone for 28 minutes 32 seconds
<Drac[Server] > unkn0wn2u, Which one has the better video card, and which one has acceleration supported?
<andrewski> polopolo: this channel is busy enough as-is; is it necessary to report your away time?
<navarone> [blah] , I use gftp but I dunno if it meets your requirements
<unkn0wn2u> Drac[Server] , fedora uses a card without acc ubuntu has acc
<pawsilver> Hi anyone tell me what is Open GL?
<colm> !opengl
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, colm
<[blah] > navarone, thanks, I'll try that
<Drac[Server] > unkn0wn2u, are you SURE it has acceleration supported? The drivers work? Run "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" and tell me the FPS.
<Fatal73> hey guys,can someone give me some decent touchpad settings to put in my xorg.conf , the defaults are way too sensitive
<andrewski> linkd: lol... here's an older bug, and i've actually commented on it too: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9832
<colm> pawsilver, http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=opengl&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<andrewski> you'd think i would remember that. :-P
<HappyFool> open graphics language. a library to do 3D graphics; often has hardware support (3D accelerated cards). I 'm sure wikipedie ha lots more
<samoura> what is DNS server is it geway ip ?
<samoura> what is DNS server is it geway ip ?
<ezenu> pawsilver, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opengl
<Fatal73> Im also looking for some help regarding the w32codecs
<_jason> Fatal73: what about them?
<ttread> pawsilver opengl is a graphics library used for 2D and 3D
<unkn0wn2u> Drac[Server] , thanks for that , i will run glxgears when i get a chance but right now i'm transcoding a video
<biovore> samoura: DNS is the server that takes hostnames like www.google.com and makes them an IP address for communictions.
<pawsilver> thanx I keep getting the error Open GL not supported how do I I get it into Edubuntu
<Drac[Server] > unkn0wn2u, Um.. 'kay. I won't be around, but that plus the -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark thingy will give you FPS.
<HappyFool> curiously enough, -printfps works too ;)
<Fatal73> _Jason :I installed the w32codec deb package using sudo dpkg -i   but I only get sound when I play my avi's
<Drac[Server] > HappyFool: Good to know. O_o
<navarone> unkn0wn2u,  run glxgears -printfps to get a readout of frames per sec
<Fatal73> and mpegs
<ttread> pawsilver do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<_jason> Fatal73: what player?
<Fatal73> _jason: totem movie player
<idefix_> when I make the script on page http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash2.html and I run it I get output 7 if I have no arguments and x7 if I have argument 1=x, strange
<_jason> Fatal73: install totem-xine
<pawsilver> no Don't know the grapjics card.  it is a notebook - Compaq nx5000
<gnomefreak> pawsilver: use lspci to find your card
<idefix_> how many % of PC users use linux now and how many windows?
<Fatal73> _jason: does it come with ubuntu, or will I need to find the .deb packages?
<_jason> Fatal73: it's in synaptic
<gnomefreak> Fatal73: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<_jason> Fatal73: have you enabled universe?
<Fatal73> _jason: no I havent
<gnomefreak> idefix_: more win users but all ubuntu users in here
<_jason> ubotu: tell Fatal73 about universe
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<pawsilver> thanx gnomefreak ,  this comes up "Intel Corp. 82852/855GM"
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a 486, and it has a kernel panic. What do I need to do to a normal installation if I'm going to transfer the harddrive over to the 486 after Ubuntu is installed on it?
<gnomefreak> !intel
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<Fatal73> I love the bot :>  , thanks for the help _jason , I'll try that now
<idefix_> when you type echo $17 you get $1 plus a 7 :-(
<idefix_> instead of the 17th argument
<gnomefreak> echo repeats what you type
<extremis> What is the optimal stripesize for lvm2, if I'm using it for large files
<NCLife> i cant mount my dvds since i changed some lines on /etc/fstab and mtab.
<sevtastic> biovore: i got the dual displays working. thanks for the help
<AXEN> HI
<NCLife> could anyone check whats wrong on my /etc/fstab or mtab?
<sevtastic> biovore: but i still have one problem...the displays are mixed up
<AXEN> NCLife : I'll check..^^
<Fatal73> _jason: I cant use repositories because my ubuntu pc doesnt connect to the internet, does that mean I'll have to go looking for the package to download?
<NCLife> AXEN, thanks! ill pm you whats on my fstab and mtab :)
<gnomefreak> Fatal73: how are you going to download anything without a net connection
<_jason> Fatal73: probably, packages.ubuntu.com.  Make sure you get all the dependencies for it
<ttread> pawsilver, you need the intel graphics driver
<Fatal73> my windoze pc is on the net at the mo
<_jason> Fatal73: put ubuntu on the windows pc is what I would do :)
<Fatal73> _jason:some of us around here still like to play games....
<_jason> Fatal73: dual boot
<biovore> Fatal73: I play UT on linux here..
<Fatal73> Im dual booting ubuntu and XP on my laptop
<Fatal73> its good enough for me :)
<Draconicus> I'm going to put 1.6GB harddrive into my good machine, install Debian on it, then use Dapper repositories to install everything else, and then put the harddrive in my 486! Who here wants to stop me?!
<NCLife> AXEN, did you get the pm?
<biovore> Fatal73: Probably have to keep it that way untill game makers figure that direct X / active X is MS only
<p0windah> Draconicus: there is a strict "dont mention dapper here" policy in the channel
<riddlebox> Draconicus, have fun with that
<AXEN> NCLife : I got it
<p0windah> if only ompaul was around, he be ranting about it himself
<Fatal73> biovore: yip
<ompaul> p0windah, ranting about ?
<Draconicus> p0windah: Fine. I'm putting Ubuntu 6.04 on it! Happy?
<NCLife> good :)
<p0windah> Draconicus: thats better :)
<AXEN> NCLife, Did you write /dev/hdc line in your /etc/fstab ??
<huz> hello why libc6-dev is linked to linux-kernel-headers instead of linux-headers-386 ?
<riddlebox> when is the next version scheduled to come out?
<ompaul> if your putting dapper (soon to be 6.04) on anything have a chat in #ubuntu+1 first :)
<Fatal73> biovore: I hear you can use emulate xp in linux using vm-something or other, I cant rememeber the exact name
<Fatal73> -use
<vansan> hallo spricht hir wer deutsch?
<biovore> Fatal73: I use VMware to run windows ontop of linux here
<Draconicus> ompaul: It's running almost flawlessly on my Laptop with the latest update to gnome-panel. :P
<biovore> Fatal73: but its no good for gamming apps
<ttread> Does anyone know if it's possible to resize a reiserfs partition without destroying the data?
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Fatal73> biovore: why's that?
<biovore> ttread: its doable.. but scary at best
<biovore> Fatal73: slow graphics
<Fatal73> oh ok
<Seveas> huz, because not everyone has a 386 system....
<ompaul> Draconicus, enjoy, but as I said if you want to talk about it please move next door to #ubuntu+1 :-)
<NCLife> AXEN, i cant remember doing it. i just put some lines to mount my ipod which didnt work so i deleted them, and thats it
<Fatal73> maybe you should run linux ontop of windows then :P
<huz> Seveas: yeah but linux-kernel-headers is sync w/ an old kernel (2.6.11 instead of 2.6.15)
<cheloo> is qmail server available via apt ?
<cheloo> !qmail
<ubotu> cheloo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<biovore> Fatal73: The Idea is you run the stable to run the unstable thing.. so windows on linux works best
<Seveas> cheloo, no, the djb license doesn't allow that
<cheloo> :(
<hatake_kakashi> biovore: through VMware?
<ttread> biovore, guess I'll backup first :)
<Fatal73> biovore: yeah I know, it would be quite disaterous
<biovore> ttread: yeah.. to do a reiser resize I hear you have to delete the partion and loose the partion table then rebuild and recover.. its very scary to me..
<gnomefreak> whats the debian menu called?
<odla> gnomefreak: menu
<gnomefreak> odla: nope
<odla> well it is in debian
<Fatal73> does anybody know how to stop my ubuntu from poping up a password security screen when I close the screen on my laptop?
<ttread> thx biovore
<Fatal73> and where are the powersaving settings in ubuntu?
<NCLife> AXEN? should i delete the /dev/hdc line on /etc/fstab?
<NCLife> AXEN, or what should i do
<budluva> anyone here have an mx7525 laptop with ubuntu64?
<Fatal73> does anyone know if it is possible to have a different wallpaper for each workspace in gnome like you can do in KDE?
<AXEN> NCLife: try unmount /media/cdrom1
<AXEN> NCLife: and mount again..
<odla> umount not unmount
<samoura> how do i install -> Gnome session manager
<AXEN> odla: thanks
<samoura> help please
<gnomefreak> samoura: you dont
<samoura> what than
<gnomefreak> samoura: go to system>prefferences>session
<Fatal73> samoura: it should be installed already...i think
<samoura> thanks
<samoura> dudes
<Pablo> DUDES!!!!!
<gbitten> Hi everybody, is there any way to enable a file preview in open file dialog?
<gnomefreak> samoura: yw
<NCLife> AXEN, it says; mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<NCLife> and it does not mount
<Fatal73> _jason: are you there?
<alvaro> hola
<_jason> Fatal73: yep, what's up?
<roaet> is there a spiffy thing for vmware on ubunbot?
<miguel_> hola
<alvaro> alguien habla espaol?
<jt3k> yo
<jroes> heya, do you guys know what GNOME or X app controls the top bar (I don't really even know what you would call it), where the minimize, maximize, and close buttons are?
<eliane> I get the following error msg each time my computer starts with Gnome "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL" in a dialog box, what can I do ?
<odla> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alvaro> y teneis idea de linux?
<Fatal73> _jason: the totem-xine .deb package refuses to install because it says it conflicts with totem-gstreamer
<alvaro> jaja...esk yo estoi pez
<jt3k> vamos a #ubuntu-es
<_jason>  Fatal73 that's ok, it will replace it
<NCLife> AXEN..?
<alvaro> ok
<_jason> Fatal73: or does it not offer that as an option?
<Fatal73> _jason: no option, just says it refuses
<rob__> Hi all
<GeorgeAScott> i have a "make" problem...No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<rob__> I've installed Ubuntu - seems cool.  My internet is...so....slow though.
<GeorgeAScott> i read some threads about it from 1996... about using the '-f' option... but its not working for me
<_jason> Fatal73: remove gstreamer first then
<rob__> Anyone have any thoughts on why it is so slow?  I'm guessing a driver issue - but I don't know how to change my drivers
<_jason> Fatal73: totem-gstreamer that is
<rob__> But, as you can see, I'm able to get online
<odla> GeorgeAScott: did you run configure?
<GeorgeAScott> odla: yes
<odla> and do you have make installed?
<GeorgeAScott> and yes
<Fatal73> _jason: what exactly does that package do, are you sure I can just remove it?
<_jason> GeorgeAScott: what are you compiling?
<Fatal73> _jason:whats the remove command btw?
<_jason> Fatal73: use synaptic to remove it, totem-gstreamer uses gstreamer as a backend, totem-xine uses xine as a backend (for totem)
<GeorgeAScott> _jason: gimp-gap-2.2.0 and mixmagic-0.1.6
<gnomefreak> what package has teh debian menu in it?
<Alex_C> Hey
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<Alex_C> what is a good Telnet program?
<rob__> Where do you configure your network adapter?
<odla> the menu package
<_jason> GeorgeAScott: gimp gap is in the repos
<gnomefreak> odla: and that would be?
<odla> apt-get install menu
<Alex_C> nevermind, got it.
<gnomefreak> and its not the one named menu
<mjr> Alex_C, your question is strange. "telnet"? (By the way, ssh would be a secure replacement...)
<gnomefreak> odla: been there done that
<Alex_C> How do I eject my C drive? i've tried unmountign it , but it says it's not mounted
<GeorgeAScott> ok...but mixmagic isn't... i checked that one
<Alex_C> CD*
<samoura> # Call the script in an X11 startup script like /home/nazgul/xplanet-gnome.sh & . Do not omit the & .
<samoura> # Invoke the script in a terminal :)
<odla> well it's the debian menu package...not sure if ubuntu tweaks it
<_jason> GeorgeAScott: link me to the src please?
<samoura> XPlanet on Gnome2: Earth rendered on your desktop http://images.google.is/imgres?imgurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/images/2003-3-8_thumb.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php&h=150&w=200&sz=8&tbnid=EU8Z6pYM34dCLM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=99&hl=is&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bhacks%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dis%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN  you guys gott to check this out it kicks ass
<GeorgeAScott> _jason: i don't recall where i got it.
<_jason> samoura: tinyurl please
<samoura> jason
<samoura> can you help me? i got just 1 problem
<joel> what is the GRUB syntax to boot from hda6?
<joel> its not (hd0,0) what is it?
<epinephrine> (hd0,5)
<joel> thank you
<_jason> joel: hd(0,5)
<_jason> erm with the parentheses in the right spot :)
<Muntu_na_Buntu> hello
<sundancezephyr> Hi
<_jason> samoura: just ask the channel, you'll get more help that way :)
<linux-n00b> hey
<linux-n00b> i need some help
<joel> jason, vmlinuz and initrd.gz don't have to be in /boot/ right?
<biovore> !ask
<_jason> GeorgeAScott: README or INSTALL files provide any hints?
<Muntu_na_Buntu> can some1 tell me where i can find firestarter i tried synaptic but it don't show up
<Psykus> how do I format partitions under ubuntu, after i've already installed ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> samoura: you might want to try in #ubuntu+1
<samoura> why?
<biovore> Muntu_na_Buntu: you have universe in your apt repos
<sundancezephyr> I need apm support in my kernel and how can I do that?
<_jason> !info firestarter
<GeorgeAScott> _jason: the say to "./configure > make > make install
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<linux-n00b> can someone IM me , i'm having some trouble with x.org
<linux-n00b> can someone IM me , i'm having some trouble with x.org
<linux-n00b> can someone IM me , i'm having some trouble with x.org
<gnomefreak> samoura: you have questions using dapper
<Muntu_na_Buntu> i dunno :)
<epinephrine> don't repeat.
<odla> linux-n00b: don't scroll!
<linux-n00b> can someone PM me , i'm having some trouble with x.org
<_jason> linux-n00b: repeating just makes it less likely you will get help
<Muntu_na_Buntu> how do i find out
<linux-n00b> oh
<epinephrine> exactly.
<linux-n00b> sorry
<biovore> linux-n00b: ATI or nvidia?
<linux-n00b> did'nt know
<linux-n00b> pm me ?
<linux-n00b> i don't know how to use irc very well
<linux-n00b> sorry
<gnomefreak> linux-n00b: type /topic and read it
<_jason> ubotu: tell linux-n00b about irc
<caleb_work> anybody know what package contains HTML::TableContentParser?
<epinephrine> mm, gonna install dapper
<sovin> question: how do you view your currently running applications through terminal + is there a command to close said running apps?
<epinephrine> bbiab
<biovore> caleb_work: that is a perl module
<Seveas> caleb_work, libhtml-tableextract-perl - Perl module that simplifies extraction of information from HTML
<gnomefreak> i cant tremember now :( its somethiong aux
<Seveas> or libhtml-parser-perl
<_jason> sovin: top, or ps.  close them with the 'kill' command or one of its variations
<caleb_work> Seveas: thanks!
<gnomefreak> ps aux :)
<cradek> hi all, has anyone found a fix for 3c574_cs network cards?
<sovin> _jason: you're a godsend. thanks a bunch.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: do you know the name of the debian menu package for ubuntu off hand?
<_jason> gnomefreak: it's menu
<gnomefreak> _jason: i wish it was
<Psykus> how do I format partitions under ubuntu, after i've already installed ubuntu? i remember there was some sort of command to do it in a console, but I can't remember
<Seveas> gnomefreak, it should be
<_jason> !info menu
<ubotu> menu: (generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.1.25 (breezy), Packaged size: 377 kB, Installed size: 1620 kB
<gnomefreak> _jason: menu is installed and i restarted gnome-panel
<izmaelis> what gives a cpu more load: ESD or ALSA's dmix?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, poke at alacarte/smeg
<joel> damn i am getting soo close with booting the ubuntu cd from hda6
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, how does one convert from ogg to mp3?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: been there too alacarte wont add it
<definity_> sup
<gean> sovin : lookin' for process myproc : ps -ef | grep myproc ; take its number; kill -9 xxxx
<sevtastic> can someone please help me with my dual displays?
<gean> sovin : there is also some task manager int the menu (necer used it)
<sundancezephyr> FlannelKing, there are debian packages for that, you'll need to add a debian mirror to atp-get to access them, ignore the no key errors
<definity_> is there a way to find how much battery i got left in konsole?????????
<sundancezephyr> definity_, apci
<Seveas> definity_, cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state
<dooglus> are there logs of #ubuntu available anywhere?
<sundancezephyr> definity_, acpi *
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: and FlannelKing dont use the debian repos
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, I did it... it works
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: its risky and can mess up your system
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: the worst thing you can do is mix repos
<spiekey> hello!
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, oh... >.> oopsi. I running alot of debian packages...
<sundancezephyr> anyone... I need apm support in my kernel and how can I do that?
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: ubuntu has repos for every debian package (give or take)
<jenda-busy> How do I install a HP scanjet 2200c?
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, I never could access the online repos for ubuntu
<Alex_C> Does anyone know how to close aMSN to the tray?
<dooglus> when you do "system>about ubuntu", which package is that text from?  I need to report bugs about it
<spiekey> has anyone an idea how i could reach those two aims: 1.) encrypt the harddrive or partitions with sensitive data. 2.) the box still needs to be able to boot without a passphrase prompt.
<CanadianSnow> I cant install amsn :(
<joel> alex_C. you have to use the docking option in aMs
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: thats fine but please dont advise people in here to use debian repos
<spiekey> the main aim is to put a linux box somewhere and make sure it can be stolen but nothing can be read from it.
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, okay.
<cyril_> hi
* gnomefreak brb reinstalling menu
<Alex_C> joel, I don't see any Docking Option
<GeorgeAScott> another program is telling me i need qt greater than 3.2.   and i'm looking at the installed package of 3:3.3.4-8
<joel> question: in GRUB, what is the root= option supposed to be exaclty? does it point to the partition on /dev/?
<Alex_C> joel, where abouts is it?
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, what is the repos for ubuntu? I have http://.archive.ubuntu.com (breezy)
<Fatal73> oh well, Im off to bed, this .deb is gona take too long to wait up for. cheers everybody and thanks for the help _jason , I'll see you around
<Alex_C> I got it 'Clsoe Button Minimizes'
<_jason> Fatal73: cya
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sundancezephyr about sources
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, nevermind, I found out why they weren't working >.<
<dooglus> are there logs of #ubuntu available anywhere?
<GeorgeAScott> maybe i should just back everything up and re install... i've been messing it up a lot lately i think
<defrysk> sundancezephyr, the . has to go ;)
<joel> alex_C. it should be in a aMSN option, you can select gnome, windows docking from it.
* NRG88 damn it, snow :(
<sundancezephyr> defrysk, yeah...
<CanadianSnow> I cant install amsn :(
<joel> question: in GRUB, what is the root= option supposed to be exaclty? does it point to the partition on /dev/?
<joel> IMO gaim is wayyy better
<cyril_> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiver se
<cyril_> deb-src http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe mult iverse
<defrysk> CanadianSnow, sudo apt-get install amsn
<IdleOne> CanadianSnow:  why not?
<jonas3> How do I get vmware 5.5.1 to play with Ubuntu. Same gcc version needs to be installed as the kernel was compiled with. Im using standard 2.6.12-10 kernel !
<sundancezephyr> defrysk, gnomefreak, http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<CanadianSnow> defrysk is that for the newer version?
<defrysk> CanadianSnow, newer version wil be in dapper
<nickrud> joel: yes, it a very ideosyncratic method
<dos000> anyone know where gnome-window-settings-2.0 is ?
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: paste the sources.list file on pastebin
<Psykus> what's the command for formatting partitions?
<CanadianSnow> whats dapper? and i have a .deb of the new version... (defrysk)
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<dooglus> when you do "system>about ubuntu", which package is that text from?  I need to report bugs about it
<MachineScrew> any one know about how compatible Philips Gogear 1630 with linux
<gnomefreak> why does it do that :(
<dooglus> < ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due april 20, 2006. If you want to use it before then, be warned that it's not yet stable and may break. You get to keep/repair the pieces.
<dos000> i am trying to find a package by that name and apt-cache and apt-file cant find it
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, paste where... >.< I'm used to chatting techinal stuff on IRC.
<gnomefreak> ty dooglus
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: there
<nickrud> dos000: it's in capplets-data
<dooglus> !dapper
<dooglus> he's forgotten?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: he imed me with it
<odla> !dapper+1
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, odla
<MachineScrew> i have been doing a google search and I have found openGoGear but it hasn't been developed on in a long time
<dooglus> oh, I see.
<gnomefreak> been doing that alot lately
<GeorgeAScott> is this why i can't make? "checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no"
<dooglus> that sucks.  sometimes he answers in public, other times in private?
<nickrud> dooglus: the about stuff should be reported to the docs people curerntly
<gnomefreak> yeah
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, where is the list.sources file (I'm sorry about this)
<jonas3> How do I get vmware 5.5.1 to play with Ubuntu. Same gcc version needs to be installed as the kernel was compiled with. Im using standard 2.6.12-10 kernel ??
<joel> ALEX_C. tools>docking> freedestop
<joel> that should do it
<dos000> nickrud,i am on breezy and  i already have that installed. but still no gnome-window-settings-2.0
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to pastebin
<CanadianSnow> whats dapper? and i have a .deb of the new version... (defrysk)
<rob__> Where do you configure your network adapter...mine is not performing well at all and I don't know what else to try other than selecting a different driver.  Where/how would I do that?
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: read your pm ubotu sent you
<nickrud> dos000: arg. I ran the check under dapper (playing around right now). You could search on packages.ubuntu.com
<CanadianSnow> i dont have one gnomefreak
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9372
<defrysk> CanadianSnow, dapper is the next ubuntu version , and is the .deb comatable with breezy ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell CanadianSnow about dapper
<dooglus> nickrud: reported via email?  or malone report?  or IRC?  or how?
<gnomefreak> now you do CanadianSnow
<CanadianSnow> o
<IdleOne> CanadianSnow:  dapper is the codename for the next release of Ubuntu..you dont have that so dont worry...to use the latest version of amsn you will need dapper wich isnt released yet
<samoura> why cant i play video clips  does anybody knows where can i find mplayer and more
<samoura> i need a site
<CanadianSnow> oh really?
<CanadianSnow> crap
<CanadianSnow> that sucks
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: you have missing repos
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, really?
<CanadianSnow> repos?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get you one to paste into your and get rid of yours
<sundancezephyr> Okay
<MachineScrew> any one know of a good HD based MP3 player
<sundancezephyr> CanadianSnow, reposories (sp?)
<IdleOne> !tell CanadianSnow  about repos
<nickrud> dooglus: irc at #ubuntu-doc (usually there's someone there) or the mail list. They are acting quickly recently, from what I see
<sundancezephyr> CanadianSnow, I can't spell worth a darn chatting
<MachineScrew> that works with linux thats not an Ipod
<djp> samoura, vlc is available in the universe repo
<FallenAngel> hallo ?
<GeorgeAScott> how do i set my QTDIR enviroment variable?
<maria> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dos000> nickrud, i cant find it there !
<FallenAngel> jemand da ?
<maria> anyone have any idea why im getting that error?
<dooglus> nickrud: is raising a bug report worth doing?  I don't want to sign up for their mailing list
<FallenAngel> can anyone help me getting installed alsa ?
<IdleOne> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<FallenAngel> ty
<defrysk> FallenAngel, alsa is already installed , its acomponent of the kernel
<nickrud> dooglus: try irc first. Every time I raised a question there (thinking I actually had allocatable time) I got a fast response
<Kazurae> maria: try this link: http://www.fedorafaq.org/#nvidia
<cribbon> Hi all, i have a rather annoying problem involving the gnome configuration in /home. I used to think it was some config somewhere else on / , but after making a clean dapper install ( thus keeping /home as /home ) i logged in again on the normal gnome. It freezes on the login, the splash screen comes up but then nothing more. It works perfectly with "Gnome Failsafe" though. Does anyone have an idea about how i can "clean" up the gnome c
<cribbon> onfig files that is causing this error ?
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<FallenAngel> but if i try to play a game (cs here) i didnt hear anything defendguin
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr:  replace yours with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9373
<MachineScrew> any one know of a good HD based MP3 player
<MachineScrew> that works with linux thats not an Ipod
<FallenAngel> but if i try to play a game (cs here) i didnt hear anything defrysk
<_jason> cribbon: ~/.gnome*, delete them
<cribbon> _jason, can you tell me something more about what things will be removed ?
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: to paste use the white space under the post
<FallenAngel> defrysk, u know what i can do ?
<dooglus> nickrud: I tried it.  they told me to use malone.
<dooglus> nickrud: I don't have questions, I have bug reports.
<_jason> cribbon: even better would be for you to just rename them, that way you won't lose anything
<gnomefreak> dooglus: use launchpad
<nickrud> dooglus: they know where they want to go.
<defrysk> FallenAngel, I do not know that game, sorry
<blanky> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, 404 erros on all repos
<gnomefreak> they moved from bugzilla to malone at launchpad
<FallenAngel> Counter Strike defrysk
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: sudo apt-get update  ( your pc needs to be on net
<_jason> cribbon: all your settings are stored in those two directories
<FallenAngel> i hear mp3s on xmms but not ingame
<cribbon> _jason, ah, excellent. ( So i rename them with .backup_gnomeXX and logs out and in, thus creating a new automazid config ? )
<defrysk> FallenAngel, if possible set the game to esd
<_jason> cribbon: that's the plan :), .gnome and .gnome2 should do it
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, I'm using this machine, I'm online and I have a debian repos at Michigan Tech available.
<FallenAngel> defrysk,  iam new at linux and i dont know what u mean
<variant> lo all, i just got a belkin wireless g usb network adaptor.. i heard its supported. is there an easy way to install it under ubuntu?
<cribbon> _jason, thanks =)
<FallenAngel> can we talk at a query ?
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: the archive repos are working fine i use them
<gloin> I'm having a hard time finding what provides libglcore
* defrysk is busy 
<defrysk> sorry
<nickrud> _jason, cribbon don't forget ~/.gconfd,
<nickrud> arg
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, why would mine not work with ubuntu repos, it never worked for me.
<Kazurae> FallenAngel: Try google, usually answers a lot of small Linux questions
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: are you using ubuntu?
<gloin> !whatprovides libglcore
<ubotu> gloin: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> reinstalled menu still wont work :(
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, I started with ubuntu 5.10 from a mailed CD, and now I'm running ubuntu/debain with debain KDE the core is still ubuntu and the apt-get system is still ubuntu.
<gloin> so I'm trying to compile something
<gloin> and I get several errors like the following:
<gloin> error: GL_ZERO undeclared here (not in a function)
<gloin> GL_SOMETHING undeclared
<MeshGearFox> gloin: Do you have all of the dependencies?
<IdleOne> gloin:  what you trying to compile?
<gloin> and there's a _ton_ of libgl packages
<MeshGearFox> Libraries, headers, whatever?
<gloin> MeshGearFox: If I knew which dependency was unfulfilled, I'd just install it
<gloin> IdleOne: gtkradiant
<gloin> try apt-cache search libgl and you'll understand my consternation
<blanky> guys, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , what is my architecture if I have AMD +2500 ? k7-smp?
<gloin> even apt-cache search libgl | grep \-dev
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: i dont know what you did to your system but more than likely the debain repos installed things that ubuntu doesnt notice (makes your system primarly debian
<MeshGearFox> I'm having trouble getting online in Ubuntu. Not exactly sure why. I'm thinking it's because my IP address changed, although I changed my sound cards PCI latency (briefly. Back to the original settings, now) to test something, so that might've done it too, I guess.
<rend> what player are you guys using to play .wmv files?
<blanky> guys I'm trying to install my ati drivers and I've always done it alright, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , what is my architecture if I have AMD +2500 ? k7-smp?
<MeshGearFox> Anyway, I was wondering how I'd go about getting it to accept my connection again.
<ezenu> rend, mplayer or vlc
<Fredde> Why doesn't my .xsession file work
<ezenu> rend, with w32codecs installed too
<Fredde> I'm using openbox
<joachim-n> can you mount iso files in gnome?
<gnomefreak> yes
<rend> ezenu, my mplayer is jerky and vlc wont play as much as my totem
<rend> i think i have w32codecs...
<defrysk> joachim-n,just doublklick the iso
<defrysk> doubleklick
<joachim-n> thanks :)
<blanky> guys what's the architecture of a +2500 Athlon XP (barton)
<IdleOne> if apt-cache search doesnt return anything does that mean the package isnt in the repos or just didnt find it for some reason?
<gnomefreak> doubleclick?
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, well it's working now, I need apm support, does the ubuntu kernel have that and all I need is to boot with the apm=on option or do I need a new kernel?
!lilo:*! Modification to http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#purpose .... the last paragraph was changed to clarify the mission and purpose of freenode.
<defrysk> ouch , misread the q
<LjL> joachim-n: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO-3.html
<djp> ezenu, is it correct that vlc doesn't need the w32codecs in order to play wmv files? the reason i ask is that i have managed to playback a wmv file with it and do not have the w32codecs installed?!
<rend> ezenu, did you install the standard vlc player?
<MeshGearFox> blanky: Probably i386 or x86 or whatever that's called.
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: check the name of the package and yes not in your repos
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, **my system is working now, not the repos
<defrysk> joachim-n, sorry do what LjL said
<joachim-n> thanks :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  thanks
<gloin> IdleOne: apt-cache returns about 100 packages
<MeshGearFox> blanky, are you running Windows XP or the 64 bit XP?
<defrysk> me should stop for now :s
<LjL> defrysk: hold on, i don't really know whether it works or not by clicking the icon - i'm a kde user
<IdleOne> gloin:  I didnt get any hits
<gnomefreak> sundancezephyr: not sure i would think yes they support it
<gloin> hrm
<Fredde> Please .xsession, work!
<ezenu> djp,  I don't think so
<cheloo> !postfix
<ubotu> cheloo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gloin> apt-cache search libgl
<gloin> there are a ton
<LjL> blanky: it's a K7 if you mean for installing the best kernel
<rend> how can i chech if there is an update for one particular package?
<proton_> does any1 know how to connect to a server besides this?
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, ok, I'll add the option to my boot commands and restart
<gnomefreak> rend: sudo apt-get upgrade packagename
<ezenu> rend, yeah, but i can't diagnose problem. I just know that I used to always have a problem, but I just  used this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ezenu> rend, and it worked when I installed those 3-4 things
<gnomefreak> rend: apt-get upgrade upgrades all possible
<LjL> rend, ezenu, gnomefreak: also, "apt-cache policy <package>" will show the currently installed version and the candidate version
<gnomefreak> LjL: thats right :)
<roaet> um
<roaet> why can't I chmod my folder?
<roaet> =\
<LjL> roaet: does it actually belong to you?
<roaet> i'm root
<rob__> I downloaded Linux.  How long do I have to wait before using 'l33t' speak and making fun of 'Micr0$uck' and Windows users?  What's the standard waiting period?
<roaet> well at least I did sudo -i
<Fredde> damn, openbox takes 24% less ram than openbox ^^
<LjL> roaet: uhm, is that a mounted directory?
<LjL> roaet: i mean is it a mount point
<IdleOne> rob:  lets hope you never use 1337  speak
<gnomefreak> ummm how does openbox differ from openbox?
<LjL> rob__: infinite
<cribbon> _jason, I still had the same splash and background. No panels avavible.
<IdleOne> rob:  you can talk about microsoft all you want but the users are not to blame...
<NCLife> i am getting a error when i try to mount my cdrom1
<rob__> :)
<Mabus06> Pretty much anybody who plays games still uses windows.
<proton_> hello can any1 help me with xchat
<roaet> um yes LjL
<NCLife> i think i have to change something on /etc/fstab or mtab, but i dont know what
<cribbon> _jason, hrm, just got an idea, do you know where the falesafe config is stored ? Maybe we could make them "default" somehow ?
<roaet> I guess I can't do that
<Mabus06> proton_: not if you don't tell us what the problem is
<_jason> cribbon: someone mentioned mv'ing ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd
<proton_> well, i want to join another server but i dont know how with x chat..i know with irc though
<_jason> cribbon: you could just create a new user
<rob__> Yeah?  I thought with wine you could run windows games in linux?
* Kazurae is on Windows right now.
<rob__> (I am a major newbie, so I appolgize for being so clueless)
<Mabus06> proton_: press ctrl+t to open up a new server window.
<LjL> roaet: well then that must be the problem. unmount it first, and check if you can then chmod -- you should. but then when you remount, the permissions will again be wrong
<IdleOne> Protocol1:  click on xchat ( top left corner ) and then new server
<roaet> how can I make it so all users can write to that mount point?
<cribbon> _jason, i'll try the new user way. =)
<IdleOne> proton_:  ^
<linkd> rob__: wine is designed for programs that use winapi and such, its not very good for graphics
<LjL> roaet: there's information about setting the permissions for a mount on the NTFS howto
<Mabus06> proton_: and then, /server irc.address.wherever
<roaet> ntfs howto
<roaet> ok
<_jason> cribbon: gconf controls the splash so you might want to try those two directories first
<proton_> if i want to join "irc.gamesurge.net" would the command d: /server irc.gamesurge.net?
<linkd> no
<Mabus06> proton_: yep
<LjL> roaet: don't worry googling, ubotu's told you where it is ;)
<linkd> wronng chan, ignore m
<roaet> ah heh
<LjL> worry=bother
<cribbon> _jason, the splash isnt the problem. I have the same splash in failsafe and there it works.
<amphi> proton_: or /connect irc.gamesurge.net
<roaet> i was just about to find that =)
<proton_> its not working, says: Looking up newserver
<proton_> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<proton_> * Disconnected ()"
<rob__> Ahh, hmm, oh well.  Games just take up too much time anyway.  :)
<_jason> cribbon: k
<Mabus06> proton_: well then, exactly what it said. Maybe you misspelled it, or maybe it doesn't exist.
<vantom> i
<vantom> hi
<IdleOne> I think it's gamessurge.net
<proton_> no no im sure of the spelling
<vantom> hi] 
<proton_> ill try again
<LjL> rob__: there's Cedega for games, which copes a bit better than Wine. but then, it's commercial
<amphi> proton_: irc.gamesurge.net resolves here
<Mabus06> proton_: try gamesurge.net instead of irc.gamesurge.net
<rob__> I still haven't managed to get VmWare installed (I think I'll need gcc or some other compiler); but does anyone know if it would be fessiable for games?  I used it briefly in XP to run Server 2003, but I never tried games with it
<proton_> alright
<gnomefreak> rob__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mabus06> irc.gamesurge.net doesn't work for me, amphi
<ompaul> no it is irc.gamesurge.net aliases to 11 ipV4 machines
<rob__> Thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw rob__
<proton_> now it says : Looking up gamessurge.net
<proton_> * Connecting to gamessurge.net (64.20.41.163) port 6667...
<proton_> * Connection failed. Error: Connection refuse
<NCLife> could someone check my /etc/fstab and mtab to see if everything is correct?
<ompaul> maybe you need a specific port
<_jason> NCLife: pastebin them and provide links
* gnomefreak brb
<samoura> does someone knows about it ? ->http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php
<rob__> I've got to admit - I really like apt-get;
<amphi> proton_: I just connected to it ok from here
<samoura> i need help with it
<proton_> what was the exact command you used?
<NCLife> _jason, could i pm them to you? :P
<LjL> rob__: i don't know how usable VMWare would be for games, but at that point, perhaps it's less hassle to just reboot to Windows...?
<amphi> proton_: /connect irc.gamesurge.net (in irssi)
<_jason> NCLife: you should link them for the room since I've never messed with mtab
<proton_> what is irssi?
<Psykus> i just formatted a hard drive on my system, and I can't seem to get it to mount. i used the default options for filesystem type in cfpart, "linux", but when I do "sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/new", it says I must specify the filesystem type
<_jason> proton_: an irc client
<NCLife> okays
<samoura> jason do you know about it and help me ? http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/linux-hacks.php
<proton_> perhaps its a problem with x-chat?
<LjL> Psykus: have you actually *formatted* it? partitioning it doesn't imply formatting it
<judgen> ubotu: tell me about ntfs
<Chris_Tucker> ok i just resized /moved an NTFS partition. from what i can tell its healthy and all, but my type isnt right. gparted shows it as "unknown" and i cant mount it with -t ntfs via mount. in fdisk, what would be another type (under "t" command) for NTFS?
<roaet> um
<Chris_Tucker> currently its 7
<Psykus> LjL, I guess not, how would I format it?
<_jason> samoura: that looks like something you are going to have to read carefully and go through step by step and then you can come here with specific questions
<rob__> LjL:  That's an excellent point :)  With hard-drives being so cheap these days, it's really not much of an issue for people to set aside 15-20 gigs for their windows games.
<LjL> Psykus: "man mkfs"
<LjL> Psykus: also "man mke2fs"
<suspekt> 15-20 gigs!
<Thorondor> hi, i wanted to try out opera. i installed the .deb file from opera.com, but it segfaults upon startup - any ideas on what i could try out?
<sundancezephyr> gnomefreak, the apm command says kernel has no support and my laptop acts like it doesn't.
<suspekt> games need like 5 gigs to themselves these days
<_jason> Thorondor: I think you need to use the .deb for debian, not the ubuntu one they provide
<LjL> rob__: you'd still have to do that with VMWare as well anyway... except using images instead of real partitions can save some space
<mroth> hrm, whats the easiest/best way to change the machine's hostname permanently on ubu?
<_jason> Thorondor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<LjL> mroth: /etc/hostname i suppose
<suspekt> i never did the duel OS partitioning...
<mroth> LjL: does that get it everywhere though?
<Psykus> LjL, doing "mkfs /dev/hdb" tells me the device is in use by the system
<suspekt> if i was going to do it i would put them on separate drives
<ompaul> Thorondor, you could run it from the command line and search for and install the bits it says are missing
<mroth> e.g. rebuild /etc/hosts aliases n boot
<biloyp> I use to do the dual OS thing but not anymore with pc's cheap
<Psykus> brb though
<LjL> mroth: not sure, don't think. but i don't think there is an easy way to change it "everywhere" either, save perhaps using sed to change host1 into host2 in every file -- bit dangerous
<suspekt> i have my big box my windos gaming machine and this notebook my linux toy... but i plan on turning my gamer into a server whence i upgrade to a new system... i was thinking of putting one of those super secure linux distros on it
<roaet> blah
<roaet> fuxored my fstab
<amphi> suspekt: you want to use the entire device? no partitions or partition table?
<LjL> [22:33]  <Psykus> LjL, doing "mkfs /dev/hdb" tells me the device is in use by the system   <---- he's gone... but still, people, *read the manuals*, and don't just type crazy things like mkfs /dev/hdb, linux won't ask you if you are sure!
<samoura> is there a game for linux chess ?
<samoura> is there a game for linux chess ?
<douglas_> hi all
<suspekt> just let that w2k3 cirt go to waste
<proton_> alright, i was able to connect to gamesurge
<Drac|Laptop> What is the lightest WM you can think of? Anyone?
<douglas_> im having this error when trying to start spamassassin
<LjL> samoura: why don't you try "sudo apt-cache search chess"?
<amphi> samoura: yes
<douglas_> error: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783
<douglas_> any ideia ?
<IdleOne> Drac|Laptop:  try xfce
<foampeace> can elinks do javascript
<ompaul> Drac|Laptop, twm
<Ahijah> Has anyone here run Ubuntu through Virtual PC?
<amphi> douglas_: interface lo is up?
<Fredde> Could anyone help me change so I only use openbox and not gnome
<douglas_> lemme see
<Drac|Laptop> ompaul: Thanks. Tiny WM should be great.
<Psykus> LjL, back, I restarted the GUI, and it still says /dev/hdb in use
<douglas_> err
<Chris_Tucker> ok i just resized /moved an NTFS partition. from what i can tell its healthy and all, but my type isnt right. gparted shows it as "unknown" and i cant mount it with -t ntfs via mount. in fdisk, what would be another type (under "t" command) for NTFS?
<Chris_Tucker> currently its 7
<Fredde> my .xsession file in home doesn't work
* douglas_ hides
<suspekt> hey i got a question for everyone
<LjL> Psykus: you didn't give me time to reply
<roaet> Nooo!
<roaet> I broke my fstab!
* roaet cries
<Psykus> oh, sorry
<foampeace> does elink do java script some way?
<suspekt> is there anyway i can get konquerer integrated into gnome?
<foampeace> elinks
<IdleOne> Fredde:  at login click on session and then choose openbox it will ask if you want to make it default
<foampeace> !ubotu elinks
<ubotu> foampeace: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NCLife> i cant mount my /media/cdrom1, would someone be so kind and check whats wrong on my /etc/fstab and mtab? http://pastebin.com/573889
<LjL> Psykus: please, next time, actually *do read the manual*. not saying this to be pedant, it's just that you just risked erasing your HD. linux doesn't ask "are you sure?" ten times
<proton_> ok i question regarding NVIDIA, when i try and install nvidia driver for my linux distro " Ubuntu" it says" you appear to be running x server, please exit x server before installing"
<amphi> foampeace: ISTR it had some javascript support
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, I'll look
<Fredde> IdleOne
<foampeace> !ubotu javascript
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, foampeace
<LjL> Psykus: /dev/hdb is not a *partition*, it's actually an entire hard drive. you should format a *partition*
<foampeace> amphi: ISTR?
<Fredde> IdleOne: I've done that, now I have to fix the .xsessionfile
<Psykus> i know, i keep linux on one drive, and other stuff on another drive
<amphi> foampeace: 'I seem to recall'
<variant> lo all, what package do i need to install to get a working compile environment with make/autoconf etc?
<LjL> Psykus: /dev/hdb1, /dev/hdb2, etc are likely to be partitions (find the right one!)
<Fredde> *.xsession file
<Drac|Laptop> I'm going to run TinyWM and X.org on a 486 on Debian with Ubuntu 6.04 repository packages. Think it'll work? :P
<amphi> variant: apt-get install build-essential
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, thanks :)
<suspekt> ok
<variant> amphi: thanks
<IdleOne> Fredde:  i have no idea :/
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: with that much power, you could run openbox ;)
<Thorondor> _jason: thanks for the link, removing the plugin directories helped :)
<LjL> Psykus: well, then in this case you didn't risk too much. still, be careful with this kind of commands, and actually triple-check what you're tying against the manual!
<suspekt> another question... how can i upgrade to drake?
<proton_> anyone who has experience with installing Nvidia driver for Ubuntu please pm me, i need help
<Psykus> i figured it out now though, needed to use /dev/hdb5
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Really? Hmm... 16MB? You sure?
<LjL> Psykus: anyway, even if your drive only contains one partition, you still have to specify the partition, not the drive
<Fredde> IdleOne: Shouldn't the xses file be in home?
<IdleOne> !tinywm
<ubotu> IdleOne: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<foampeace> amphi: spidermonkey?
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: ubuntu packages will likely not work
<Chris_Tucker> well i guess i'll go just mess with partition types till i either break it or get it right
<suspekt> i thought /dev/hdb5 is swap
<Psykus> no clue why though, since there's only one partition on hdb
<amphi> foampeace: /
<gnomefreak> is launchpad-intergration broken i did apt-get install launchpad-intergrationa nd it tells me cant find it but apt-cache search finds it :(
<amphi> ?
<LjL> Psykus: if that drive only contains *one* partition, then the fact that it's called /dev/hdb5 means that something is wrong
<IdleOne> Fredde:  i realy dont know sorry
<sundancezephyr> NChief, umount -l /dev/hdc and remount it
<Psykus> it did contain a windows ntfs partition
<LjL> Psykus: i'd redo it from start. wipe the drive and repartition
<Fredde> IdleOne: Ok, thank you anyway
<variant> ubuntu rocks!
<douglas_> how to reconfigure network in ubuntu ?
<douglas_> is a dpkg-reconfigure option ?
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: Sure they will, once I install an Ubuntu kernel. :D
<Psykus> seems to mount just fine
<LjL> douglas_: see /etc/network/interfaces
<biovore> douglas_: look at /etc/networks/interfaces
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: if you want xorg on debian stable, you should use backports.org
<douglas_> it is empty
<anto9us> foampeace, yes elinks supports ECMAScript of which javascript is an extension
<Psykus> it was /dev/hdb5 also when the NTFS partition was on there
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: the kernel has nothing to do with it
<foampeace> amphi: i think spidermonkey is javascript for elinks
<LjL> douglas_: it definitely should not be
<gnomefreak> the debian menu package is called pdmenu
<Drac|Laptop> amphi: We'll see what happens.
<amphi> foampeace: ah
<variant> btw, i noticed with the gnome-screensaver program that you can for example, write what text is to be displayd on gltext or set a directory of images for the glphoto screensavers.. anyone know how to do it?
<budluva> does anyone know if posix is enabled from a base ubuntu 64 install?
<variant> s/can/can't
<amphi> Drac|Laptop: it's library versions that are likely to bite you
<budluva> or how do i found if it is?
<LjL> Psykus: well, the reason why it's hdb5 might be related to some partitioning you did 5 years ago, or such things... to be safe, i'd repartition, but it's probably going to work anyway
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, umount -l /dev/hdc and remount it
<akant> does anyone know of a good place for practice tests for the linux+ ?
<variant> whats the name of the kernel source package?
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, iok
<defrysk> linux-source
<Psykus> another question, how would I move my home folders to this new drive? i know I could mount it to /home, but what would happen to the old home folder?
<variant> sorry for not looking my  self but im in a inet cafe and they close in 5 :P
<variant> thakns
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, let me know how it goes
<LjL> Psykus: it would remain there untouched.
<amphi> Psykus: that would hide the files currently there
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, it tells me this: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<LjL> Psykus: copy everything from your old folder first (like "cp -a /home/you /mnt/tempmount"), and then wipe everything when you're sure it's been copied alright
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, good. CDs are readonly.
<Rug> Howdy all
<joel> is it even posible to have the contents of the ubuntu installation cd on a partition and run the installation ??????????
<LjL> Psykus: i'd to it from a console by the way, with X-Windows not running, so that you're sure Gnome (or something) doesn't get mad about seeing its config files wiped out in front of its nose
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by ChanServ
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, okayz so what could i do?
<bikini> i have a fat32 partition that i can access, but i can't write to it.. in a terminal, i can write to it when i sudo first.. how do i enable writing without having to sudo all the time??
<roaet> when I boot
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, you should be able to read the cd now
<roaet> I get no more processes left in this runlevel
<LjL> !tell bikini about ntfs
<dooglus> Psykus: mount it as /home/new or some such, move the stuff from /home/user to /home/new/user, then remount it as /home
<joel> is it even posible to have the contents of the ubuntu installation cd on a hard drive partition and run the installation ??????????
<Rug> For the lst 2 days xorg has been a real ram hog, (using 1.7Gb before last reboot)  any suggestions?
<budluva> anyone had luck installing the latest ati drivers for ubuntu 64 with a mobility x600???
<JayJay2> hi there
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, i cant. the cd is not mounted :(
<NCLife> i get the same error message
<budluva> i tried installing proprietary linux drivers and went to go run aticonfig and got this error....aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sundancezephyr> bikini, I hated that, I set the gid and uid to my primary user
<budluva> does this mean i dont have fglrx installed?
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, damn
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, i noticed that that i have to very similar lines on fstab and mtab, maybe thats making the problem?
<Psykus> ok, thanks for your help dooglus/LjL, i'm killing the GUI for a moment to move the home folders
<NCLife> /dev/hdc /media/cdrom1 iso9660 ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=sinclair 0 0  on mtab and this /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 on fstab
<roaet> anyone know the text editor for the ubuntu install rescue?
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, backup your mtab and delete the lines refering to the cdrom, this may break something so backup the mtab file
<LjL> roaet: "vi", i guess. perhaps "nano"
<JayJay2> my employer requires me to get a portable device that can be encrypted. i am thinking of using truecrypt on a linux OS. is that a good idea? if so what linux OS and portable device should I get?
<bikini> Sundancezephyr: how do you set the gid and uid?
<IdleOne> JayJay2:  your employer should provide that if he requires it
<ompaul> JayJay2, there is an encrypted filesystem for linux
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, okay. how do i backup it. Just save the lines on mtab?
<xerox> Do you know what should I restart in order to make my iPod properly recognized?
<xerox> I wonder what's the service who sits behind usb-pluggable hard drives and mount them, in fact.
<joel> is it even posible to have the contents of the ubuntu installation cd on a hard drive partition and run the installation ??????????
<sundancezephyr> bikini, in the fstab add uid=(username),gid=(username) or when mounting -o uid=(username),gid=(username)
<bur[n] er> xerox: gnome-volume-manager
<IdleOne> joel you can do a network install
<JayJay2> IdleOne - not if I want the job...
<sundancezephyr> NChief, cp mtab mtab_backup
<xerox> bur[n] er: do you know how to stop/start it?
<NCLife> okayz
<JayJay2> ompaul - there is? what bit?
<IdleOne> JayJay2:  I was being a smarty pants ..sorry
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, cp mtab mtab_backup
<joel> idleOne, i don't thinkkk so.
<JayJay2> IdleOne - its ok, im a n00b, so i'll get used to it
<gnomefreak> JayJay2: what ever device you get put ubuntu on it
<Kazurae> Kubuntu or Ubuntu guys, which to use? KDE or Gnome?
<bur[n] er> xerox: killall gnome-volume-manager && gnome-volume-manager &
<blanky> hey guys how can I test my opengl stuff, wat's the glxgears command
<HiLDA> is there any good guide to install XGL on Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) ??
<roaet> sundancezephyr: when I edit fstab, should I edit mtab as well?
<bur[n] er> blanky: glxgears
<gnomefreak> (thats what you get for asking in a ubuntu channel) :))
<blanky> bur[n] er, i need the one that tells you the FPS
<LjL> sundancezephyr, NCLife: i'm not following you two... doesn't mtab only list *currently mounted* volumes?
<sundancezephyr> roaet, huh?
<Howitzer> i have a few questions about Epiphany
<Rug> Kazurae: whichever floats your boat.  Why not try Xfce too?
<bur[n] er> blanky: google for glxgears ubuntu
<sundancezephyr> LjL, yeah
<pulver> hi! created ramdisk for initrd, chrooted into it and it works, booting it works, but it says 'Command failed: Invalid argument' when running cryptsetup, however cryptsetup worked in the chrooted env.. confused ..any ideas how this could be?
<cheloo> will postfix run better with  ipopd/uw-imapd  or Courier-POP3/Courier-IMAP ?
<xerox> bur[n] er: didn't change :-\  Still no device is mounted.
<ompaul> JayJay2, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Encrypted_Filesystem
<hatake_kakashi> blanky: fraps
<bur[n] er> xerox: dmesg?
<jroes> is there a way to search through all the packages to find out which one will install a specific binary?
<sundancezephyr> LjL, the problem is the cd is already mounted.
<LjL> sundancezephyr: uh so what's the deal with backing it up?
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: isnt glxgears a simple command?
<roaet> sundancezephyr: i edited my fstab according to the gentoo wiki, now i'm getting errors in my mtab
<LjL> hm
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: it is, but there's a big long - option to show fps
<blanky> gnomefreak, i need the one that says the FPS
<roaet> in addition the stupid rescue and live cd is locking on my damn network devices
<ompaul> JayJay2, the portable is a laptop but given that your not spending money on the software you should be able to justify a larger laptop :)
<xerox> bur[n] er: it is found it seems.
<gnomefreak> its not that bad someone said it in here before
<sundancezephyr> roaet, unmount the drives and remount, use the force option if you have to
<bur[n] er> it's something like "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthisisntabenchmark or something
<roaet> i've already rebooted
<roaet> I can't reboot
<Rug> blanky: open a term window, and just run glxgears.  It will show you the FPS in the term
<Howitzer> they say that Epiphany offers great Gnome integration, i however didn't notice any 'integration', can anyone light me up on this?
<bur[n] er> Rug: no it won't
<JayJay2> gnomefreak - i was considering an OQO or a Vaio U50, but they are pretty expensive. a less expensive device is the picturebook by sony, but they are like 600mhz crusoe's, would that be sufficient to run ubuntu and truecrypt?
<roaet> i broke my fstab
<roaet> it's very sad
<xerox> bur[n] er: it takes about sda: sda1 sda2, usb-storage: device scan complete, more bafflage, and "Vendor: Apple, Model: iPod" and so on.
<Howitzer> !fstab
<kensai> everytime I click a link to download something in firefox on dapper it always assume I want to openwith and don't ask to open or save to disk even though I have set the option to do so.
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<blanky> oh yeah it does thanks
<bur[n] er> xerox: mount it manually?
<JayJay2> ompaul - i dont really want to lug a large laptop around
<blanky> is 4455 average a good fps?
<bur[n] er> xerox: i'm not sure what to say, i despise ipods ;)
<Howitzer> think so blanky
<gnomefreak> JayJay2: im running ubuntu on a 450mhz with 512 ram
<blanky> as in, does that most likely mean my drivers installed alright
<bur[n] er> blanky: i get about 290 fps on my radeon 7000
<blanky> thanks Howitzer
<Unity> are there any good video editors better than kino?
<Howitzer> how did you get the fps to output blanky ?
* IdleOne has you all beat
<blanky> glxgears -printfps, Howitzer
<foampeace> how do i tell if this browser has JS
<gnomefreak> that was it
<blanky> IdleOne, hello :)
<IdleOne> Im running a P2 with 233Mhz 92 mb ram
<foampeace> ELINKS
<blanky> lol
<gnomefreak> js?
<gnomefreak> java script?
<bur[n] er> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark <--also works
<JayJay2> gnomefreak - is ubuntu gui based or is it similar to dos?
<foampeace> ya
<ompaul> JayJay2, get a small or put debian on it with the same filesystem
<foampeace> javascript
<IdleOne> hey blanky
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is gui
<LjL> IdleOne: wow, you do beat *all* of my (non-palmtop) computers, and that's quite incredible
<dejx> ok i have a small problem
<dejx> i want to configure nat
<IdleOne> LjL:  and no sound
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, any luck?
<Rug> 98388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19677.479 FPS
<dejx> ifconfig eth1 up 192.168.1.1
<blanky> lol niiice Rug
<JayJay2> gnomefreak - any sites you recommend so I can become better aquainted with it?
<JayJay2> ubuntu that is?
<LjL> IdleOne: i'm sure you do have a beeper :)
<roaet> amazing
<blanky> I only got, wait
<gnomefreak> foampeace: now i didnt think there was a thing as a javascript plug-in seeing is that js is a mang. kind of like html
<foampeace> whats another good browser to use?
<roaet> knoppix wont boot
<roaet> what the hell
<dejx> echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<dejx> what am i doing wrong?
<IdleOne> LjL:  nope
<blanky> wow Rug, how'd you do that
<cafuego> The smaller you make the glxgears window, the more fps you get.
<blanky> what card you got
<Badm4n> what is the packaged name like a enzim and VHCS.net ?
<blanky> LOL cafuego that's so true i forgot
<Rug> Nvidia
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JayJay2 about ubuntu
* cafuego can get up to 33,000 fps that way
<foampeace> beside opera and firefox,konquerer whats another good browser
<gnomefreak> JayJay2: read the pm ubotu sent you
<HiLDA> is XGL working on Breezy Badger?
<gnomefreak> foampeace: links2
<gnomefreak> HiLDA: no
<dejx> guys..?
<HiLDA> gnomefreak, are u sure?
<Badm4n> hello
<LjL> IdleOne: hey hold on, i forgot that i'm running a 486/33 with debian, so you don't win... well maybe, as i haven't seriously used it for like 2/3 years :)
<Badm4n> what is the packaged name like a enzim and VHCS.net ?
<bur[n] er> foampeace: epiphany?
<gnomefreak> HiLDA: no such thing as xgl for breezy
<cafuego> HiLDA: yes
<biovore> note to world: glxgears is not a preformace measurement tool!!
<Madpilot> foampeace: Epiphany has some interesting features (not sure if it's been suggested or not...)
<HiLDA> :/
<gnomefreak> its only for dapper
<JayJay2> thanks gnomefreak
<Howitzer> woo
<cafuego> HiLDA: And it's also not working too great on dapper at the moment.
<gnomefreak> yw JayJay2
<IdleOne> LjL:  this is my primary ubuntu box hehe
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, not really, it says /media/cdrom1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<JayJay2> what are some VERY portable notebooks I should look at?
<Rug> For the lst 2 days xorg has been a real ram hog, (using 1.7Gb before last reboot)  any suggestions?
<LjL> HiLDA: i've had xgl work on breezy. of course it crashed all the time, and of course i did it in far from a clean way
<JayJay2> i know of the oqo, u50's, and picturebooks
<Badm4n> what is the packaged name like a enzim or webmin and VHCS.net ? ( web-based administration toolkit )
<gilligan_> hi
<Howitzer> how long do you need to let glxgears run to see the actual performance?
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, did you try mounting it?
<Howitzer> because i get 10181FPS
<cafuego> Howitzer: 5 seconbds, provided you run it right.
<gnomefreak> JayJay2: not sure i dont play with notebooks
<Rug> Howitzer: that is good enough
<LjL> IdleOne: yeah my primary box used to be a k6 300 / 192 mb ram... still not as good as yours
<gilligan_> Howitzer, glxgears is not a proper way to measure performance
<JayJay2> i gotcha gnomefreak
<cafuego> Howitzer: Of course, glxgears is _not_ a benchmark.
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> okay then
<Rug> Anything higher then 1000 indicates hardware accel
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, yes. when i type sudo mount /media/cdrom1 or mount /dev/hdc it says: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<NCLife> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom1 busy
<hatake_kakashi> Howitzer: henceforth they made sure that you add extra args to admit that you know what you are doing, and not for benchmarking purposes
<IdleOne> LjL:  with this pc i used to irc with a 14.4k dialup connection ...took me 2 hrs to d/l mirc
<Madpilot> Howitzer: for a better idea of 3d stuff, install planetpenguin-racer or one of the other 3d games
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: next time download irssi
<btdown> Hey anyone know if its possible to change a running threads priority?
<gnomefreak> its faster download :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  I didnt even know what linux was back then
<cafuego> btdown: 'renice'.
<LjL> IdleOne: never went lower than 33.6k
<Rug> Ack sorry
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, I'm at the end of my knowledge... sorry
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you can get it for windows :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  I was happy I was online
<NCLife> sundancezephyr, thanks anyway :)
<btdown> cafeuego thanks!
<gnomefreak> mirchas beena nd always will be garbage well to me atleast
<sundancezephyr> NCLife, your welcome.
<gilligan_> anyone else who is running dapper experiencing kernel oops at boot time ? not quite sure what exaactly is crashing tho
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  took me 3 months to figure out copy paste ..I was a N00B
<Howitzer> BUT! , glxgears can be used as a tool to know if your drivers are properly installed xD
<cafuego> btdown: or just use the System Monitor and right-click the thread.
<btdown> cafuego..ooh thanks. Never thought of that.!
<pulver> hate using ircII in this 25 line text console text flies by like the matrix or something =/
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: yes but its not accurate enough
<tenmon> hi
<foampeace> how do you run epiphany
<foampeace> ?
<Howitzer> IdleOne, i figured that out on the first bootup since i have the select 'n copy extension for firefox in windows :D
<gnomefreak> foampeace: in the menu
<LjL> foampeace: i use a CPU, mostly
<IdleOne> Howitzer:  lol
<gnomefreak> foampeace: you may need to killall gnome-panel first
<Howitzer> but i hate the fact i can't click on my scrollwheel to get the 2 arrows to come up
<gnomefreak> or any other way of restarting the panel
<gnomefreak> or menu
<tenmon> --any Enlightenment E17 packages for Breezy 64 ?
<Howitzer> i've created pure habits on that single feature
<tenmon> anyone
<tenmon> ?
<Badm4n> what is the packaged name like a enzim or webmin and VHCS.net ? ( web-based administration toolkit )
<foampeace> ok thanks
<NickGarvey> how I make one thing refer to another, such as /dev/cdrom refering to /dev/hdc
<linkd> tenmon: e17 is still beta, its not released yet. afaik
<Rug> ln -s
<gnomefreak> has anyone installed launchpad-intergration yet?
<Howitzer> sometimes i'm clicking the scrollwheel 8 times because i forget it doesn't work in linux :(
<LjL> NickGarvey: "ln -s thing otherthing"
<NickGarvey> thank you
<cafuego> e17 has been beta for longer then Windows Vista <heh>
<tenmon> linkd: I know, but there was unofficial repositories for 32 bits
<IdleOne> does ln -s mean the same as ls -n?
<IdleOne> :P
<pulver> well e17 looks better than vista so...
<Howitzer> rofl
<tenmon> so I'm looking for 64 bits one
<bikini> how do i see my partition table?
<Howitzer> pulver, i tried out E16 though
<biovore> bikini: fdisk /dev/hda
<Howitzer> sucked as hell :s
<roaet> AHHh
<Billy_G>  error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Combat> join /ubuntuforums
<Billy_G> what repo file?
<roaet> anyone know how to use knoppix to recover stuff?
<cafuego> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<pulver> Howitzer: yea e16 is nice too
<_jason> Combat: /join #ubuntuforums
<LjL> roaet: "recover" like in what?
<Billy_G> what repo file for my error above
<Combat> ahhh cheers _jason
<Billy_G>  error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<roaet> LjL i need to edit my fstab
<Billy_G> anyone know where to get that?
<LjL> Billy_G: libqt3-mt-dev
<bmk789> how do i allow root logins over ssh?
<riddlebox> I cant wait, I am going to get mythtv,samba,and a fileserver running on my ubuntu server!
<foampeace> epiphany isnt in the menu and what is the command?
<riddlebox> ohh and asterisk
<gloin> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/573930 and offer a guess as to which packages I'm missing?  I've tried several...
<Badm4n> what is the packaged name like a enzim or webmin and VHCS.net ? ( web-based administration toolkit ) plsss
<IdleOne> bmk789:  change the permission of the user logining in
<gloin> am using dapper
<NickGarvey> when people upload files, how do I set it so the permissions are 775?
<LjL> roaet: well, assuming your HD is /dev/hda1, it should be as simple as booting Knoppix (or whatever), telling it to "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/whateverfreedirectoryyouhave", and editing
<riddlebox> foampeace, you can type epi and hit tab to see
<NickGarvey> automatically
<bmk789> idleone: how?
<IdleOne> bmk789:  where you added the user
<foampeace> riddlebox: a boulder dash clone
<Billy_G> im still getting that problem
<riddlebox> foampeace?
<Billy_G> Ljl i got the same problem again
<Howitzer> but ehh
<foampeace> riddlebox: epiphany-game
<Billy_G> for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<foampeace> riddlebox: thats all there was
<LjL> Billy_G: paste me the second line of "apt-cache policy libqt3-mt-dev" please
<gilligan_> anyone here running dapper on a desktop ?
<riddlebox> foampeace, I am not to sure then sorry
<roaet> ah sorry LjL, appears the graphical method of mounting mounts ro
<odla> gilligan_: yes
<Billy_G> huh?
<Howitzer> Does anyone know if you can download extensions for epiphany somewhere?(i don't mean the epiphany-extensions package which i already have)
<gnomefreak> how do i stop tars from being downloaded to /tmp  i have it set with ff to go to home but never does?
<Rug> odla: how stable?
<gilligan_> odla, are pcmcia modules loaded per default on your pc aswell ?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: synaptic
<HammerBlade2020> damnit networking won't open ..
<Billy_G> i did sudo apt-get install <ur thing>
<meheren> what would you (anyone...) consider as a good os what im looking for is it's lightweight secure and easy to configure...
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: yes sort of
<Rug> meheren: Linux!
<Howitzer> gnomefreak, could you give me some search terms? :-)
<gnomefreak> meheren: ubuntu 5.10
<LjL> Billy_G: yeah, and can you confirm the isntallation went well?
<Rambo3> windows 3.11
<gilligan_> gnomefreak, wonder why that is
<meheren> rug, duh what distro?
<HammerBlade2020> can somone tell me why networking won't open..
<foampeace> riddlebox: apt-cache search epiphany is under epiphany - Clone of BoulderDash Game
<Billy_G> yes
<Billy_G> its way higher then it wants
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: search empithy (when spelled right)
<meheren> gnomefreak, does ubuntu run on m68k?
<dejx> i want to configure nat
<Howitzer> okay
<dejx> ifconfig eth1 up 192.168.1.1
<Billy_G> 3:3.3.4
<dejx> echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Rug> meheren: Ubuntu, Debian, or any other Debian based
<dejx> what am i doing wrong?
<foampeace> epiphany is a game
<Kazurae> how do you set ubuntu to use dual monitors?
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: why an im running dapper????
<gloin> ergh
<odla> Rug: relatively stable
<gnomefreak> foampeace: its a webbrowsert
<biovore> meheren: I think there is a PPC port
<foampeace> epiphany is not a browser...
<gnomefreak> -t
<LjL> Billy_G: does your error message include something more specific -- like a specific filename that it says it's missing?
<gloin> why am I in here on a sunday?
<meheren> rug, that's what i thought...
<bikini> what should i put in fstab to automount a drive and have it be written to by users that AREN'T root?
<Rug> odla: thanks
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<foampeace> epiphany-browser
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  lmoa ( when spelled right )
<Billy_G> just a sek
<Kazurae> how do you set ubuntu to use dual monitors?
<odla> gilligan_: i don't have a desktop but pcmcia is loaded by default on my laptop
<Howitzer> when you do apt-cache search, does it search for name only?, or description aswell?
<Billy_G>  Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries)
<Billy_G> Thats it
<LjL> Howitzer: name and long description
<Rug> Kazurae: i am running dual right now
<riddlebox> Howitzer, I believe just name
<Rug> Kazurae: Very easy
<gnomefreak> and long list of names
<meheren> does anyone no if ubuntu runs on mac68k? motorolla cpus?
<LjL> Billy_G: can you give me a link to the .tar.gz of that program=?
<rob__> Wow, OpenOffice is a lot like...office, lol
<Billy_G> sure
<Billy_G> its a programming game
<Billy_G> do you know any good ones that install easy?
<LjL> meheren: those aren't called "mac68k". anyway, no it doesn't
<meheren> rob__,yeh open office is great!...
<Billy_G> C preferrably
<Howitzer> Also, is adding the backports to the repo's a good idea?
<Howitzer> i always thought it wasn't
<Rambo3> rob_ if you install blue theme it is
<Kazurae> Rug: how would I go about enabling it?
<Howitzer> but i might be mistaken :-)
<LjL> Billy_G: hm, i'm not even sure what a programming game is =)
<Billy_G> http://www.bluefire.nu/droidbattles/droidbattles-1.0.6.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> rob__: you can read win office docs in open office you cant read openoffice docs in win office :)
<Billy_G> oh
<Billy_G> there you go Ljl
<meheren> LjL, i no they called m68k are rather 680x0
<LjL> Billy_G: oh, bot battles, yeah
<roaet> what is the relationship of mtab and fstab?
<Rug> Kazurae: PM me
<Billy_G> ya
<bikini> what do i put in the 'options' part of fstab to let a non-root user write to a partition?
<LjL> meheren: yeah but the "m" stands for "motorola" anyway not "mac" =)
<pulver> anyone know a lot of cryptsetup?
<roaet> bikini: i'm trying to figure that out too
<PuMpErNi1kLe> roaet: fstab holds data on known filesystems, mtab holds data on mounted filesystems
<rob__> I still have a lot of .xls files on my windows install....but I can't access them without using 'sudo'.  How do I invoke OpenOffice's calc program from the command line so I can use sudo with it?
<meheren> i no...
<IdleOne> bikini:  why would you want that?
<roaet> bikini: last time I did that I borked my system
<Howitzer> !repository
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Howitzer
<Howitzer> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<PuMpErNi1kLe> s/on/about
<HammerBlade2020> pete@Ace Of:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<HammerBlade2020> sudo: unable to lookup Ace Of via gethostbyname()
<HammerBlade2020>          how do i fix that ?????????????
<meheren> but when you say mac more ppl no what you talking about...
<Howitzer> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<meheren> does debian run on m68k macs?
<bikini> IdleOne, i have a fat32 partition with all my music and stuff on it.. if i don't sudo before i copy something there, i can't write to it..
<Howitzer> heey
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Howitzer> did everyone just get new updates? :D
<roaet> that's exactly what I"m doing bikini
<roaet> can someone help bikini
<LjL> meheren: i think it used to
<Rug> Kazurae: Are you using Nvidia hardware?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: for what?
<meheren> i got a 680200 quadra 610
<soundray> Is there a command that suspends a process by its PID, like Ctrl-Z would?
<roaet> so they help me.
<Billy_G> Ljl any ideas?
<Howitzer> i just got a baloontip saying i have new updates
<meheren> im looking for a os to turn it into something practical like a server...
<IdleOne> bikini:  you need to give the user on the windows partition write priviledge..iirc
<Howitzer> but i updated an hour ago
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: what os are you using?
<LjL> Billy_G: hold on, i'm trying to compile
<Howitzer>  Ubuntu ofcourse
<meheren> so if i put deb on there it should run well?
<riddlebox> what the heck, I am trying to install ubuntu and it is stuck at Preparing foomatic-db
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: version
<IdleOne> maybe Im int the woods
<Howitzer> 5.10
<bikini> IdleOne, i thought it was something about the uid and gid?
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i can't get into them ..
<LjL> meheren: debian will run, assuming there is a 68k version - i run debian on a 486
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: just pastebin the contents
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: if you installed packages than that could be why you got updates
<meheren> should i use debian unstable stable testing or what? (for a server)
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: no sudo needed
<LjL> meheren: http://www.debian.org/ports/m68k/
<Howitzer> but it's for xchat Oo
<meheren> ok thx
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, can i just edit them in knoppix ?
<gnomefreak> meheren: this isnt debain
<IdleOne> bikini:  I may be wrong
<Rug> meheren: production server or just for shits and giggles?
<gnomefreak> debian even
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: knoppix, or ubuntu livecd, or recovery mode, or...
<meheren> what would be a gtood debian channel?
<gnomefreak> #debian
<LjL> meheren: #debian ;)
<meheren> rug, "shits and giggles"
<meheren> ok...
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, okay ill do it in knoppix, /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ?
<Rug> meheren: then use testing
<Rug> or unstable
<budluva> how can i tell if i have the ati and fglrx modules working?
<bikini> roaet, try going to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jason> soundray: ctrl-z is just a different signal, sigstop apparently
<budluva> fglrxinfo shows no errors
<LjL> meheren: testing always served me quite well
<roaet> bikini I did that and I borked my system
<xnull> how do i sync my clock?
* quacker does apt-get remove bikini 
<gnomefreak> what are we borking?
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: no, you don't need to do that yet.  Just do 'gedit /etc/hosts' and pastebin the contents, same for hostname
<Rug> quacker: only if she is a hot nerd
<biovore> lolz
<meheren> LjL, so not top of the line unstable and not outdated stable... seems good
<meheren> ok thx for the help :)
<blanky> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<peppo> a friend (not on IRC) is wondering if there's a graphical application for searching for applications in the ubuntu universe?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: what are we borking?
<LjL> meheren: yeah now there's even security updates for testing. though i guess they come quite a bit delayed
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  Im not borking anything with you
<Rug> peppo: yes
<peppo> searching/installing. aptitude-like, but GUI
<IdleOne> :p
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> you know what i meant
<bimberi> peppo: not really, but there is http://packages.ubuntu.com
<theine> peppo, synaptic
<peppo> I told him to look through the menus, but I don't know exactly.
<peppo> I don't use Ubuntu
<soundray> _jason, excellent, that works (kill -STOP pid). Thank you.
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, http://pastebin.com/573949
<nickrud> peppo: synaptic!
<Kazurae> how do you set ubuntu to use dual monitors?
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> nickrud: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  I try to stay away from borks and theyre relatives as much as possible
<LjL> Billy_G: uhm, that ./configure is strange, it looks like it isn't even really checking
<Rug> Kazurae: I already told you to PM me
<peppo> nickrud, thanks!
* bimberi slaps forhead "of course!" :P
<Billy_G> oh
<Rug> Kazurae: Are you using Nvidia?
<theine> peppo, Synaptic Package manager, it's under System -> Administration
<Kazurae> Rug: I tried, did the PM not go through?
<Kazurae> Rug: ATI
<Billy_G> so forget it then?
<peppo> thanks theine
<gnomefreak> ok what was bikini installing that borked everyones pc?
<Rug> Kazurae: no it didn't, and sorry I can't help you
<Kazurae> Rug: ah ok, np then
<IdleOne> she wants to write to a fat32 partition
<LjL> Billy_G: no hold on some more
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell peppo about synaptic
<Billy_G> ok
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: get rid of the spaces in your hostname that's probably messing it up (change ``Ace Of Spacdes'' to ``AceOfSpades'' in both of those files)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: writing to vfat is fine in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> (depending on what you write
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, yea but i can't use sudo so i can't save ..
<nickrud> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> nickrud: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, do i need to use live-cd ?
<budluva> im having a problem with ati drivers with ubuntu 64 and ati x600, fglrxinfo shows im still using the mesa driver but no errors in xorg.log
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: easiest way is recovery mode
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i don't know how to use those terminal text editors
<Rug> Has anybody had a chance to look at my error?
<soundray> Kazurae, you have to '/msg nickserv Kazurae' before you can pm.
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: use 'nano'
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i don't know how to use that.
<joel> Question, is it even possible to have the ubuntu cd on a partition (hda6) and boot from it????
<theine> HammerBlade2020, try "sudo gedit <file>" in a terminal
<gnomefreak> soundray: if thats his password
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: it comes with on-screen instructions ;)
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: yes you do, it's like gedit (simple)
<HammerBlade2020> theine, i can't ..
<theine> HammerBlade2020, why not?
<gnomefreak> register or identify also
<theine> HammerBlade2020, gedit is a gui editor
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: try it now and see
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, how do i save in nano
<Morfosomo> is there anyway i can use the win and menu keys on my keyboard?
<Rambo3> joel depends if your bios can handle it
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: ctrl+o
<soundray> Oops, yes gnomefreak. Kazurae, ^
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: ctrl-o, then ctrl-x to exit
<Rug> For the lst 2 days xorg has been a real ram hog, (using 1.7Gb before last reboot)  any suggestions?
<theine> HammerBlade2020, you don't need to use nano, use gedit...
<bimberi> ubotu tell Morfosomo about winkey
<IdleOne> is it possible to boot from the iso saved onto to the HD?
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> I guess xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<gnomefreak> Kazurae: is your nick registered yet?
<ompaul> nickrud,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors?highlight=%28dual%29%7C%28monitors%29
<zaxxon> hi guys
<bimberi> Morfosomo: check ubotu's PM wrt the windows key, not sure about the menu key though
<Rug> Hiya
<IdleOne> is it possible to install I meant  from the iso saved onto to the HD?
<NickGarvey> how do I undo the ln -s?
<zaxxon> i run kubuntu 5.1
<joel> rambo3. like is it possible to have grub or lilo boot form it. it seems i get soo close but i don't get the error message that grub is giving
<Howitzer> does anybody know how i can manually change the colours for the titlebar?
<nickrud> ompaul: you used that one?
<Unity> are there any good video editors better than kino?
<gnomefreak> zaxxon: what issues are you having
<ompaul> nickrud, na I searched the wiki for it
* nickrud had two monitors, but not under ubuntu
<LjL> Billy_G: bah, i give up. that configure's broken
<Kazurae> gnomefreak: there identified, forgot X-Chat wasn't configged to do it for me
<Billy_G> ok
<ompaul> nickrud, its the same url :-/
<gnomefreak> ahhh
<Billy_G> thankyou anyways
<dejx> guys... please
<Morfosomo> xmodmap may hold an answer, thanks for lead
<dejx> just a sec of attension
<nickrud> ompaul: lol, no I just pointed xinerama at the wiki search results 
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Rambo3> joel it is posible depends on you bios . if it can read from that sector . ie 60 gigth position then its ok
<bimberi> Morfosomo: np :)
<dejx> ifconfig eth1 up 192.168.1.1;echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<dejx> and on notebook i cant ping nothing, except 192.168.1.1
<gnomefreak> dejx: if your selling boy/girl scout cookies i dont need any if you looking for help with ubuntu please tells us a lil of whats wrong
<Howitzer> does anybody know how i can manually change the colours for the titlebar?? :(
<Rambo3> my BIOS limit is 60 gig i think
<dejx> and yes, i did set nameservers
<bikini> gnomefreak, i was trying to get access to a fat32 partition without sudo
<gnomefreak> dejx: type ping www.google.com
<ompaul> dejx, .1 is usually the gateway
<gnomefreak> bikini: dont do that
<dejx> ompaul on notebook i wrote ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.2
<gnomefreak> bikini: sudo is there for a reason
<nickrud> Howitzer: you can't really. Most titlebar colors reference the gtk theme you're using
<dejx> then route...
<LjL> dejx: "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces", and check it contains the correct gateway for your interface
<soundray> Howitzer, try the theme details in System-Preferences-Theme
<dejx> gnomefreak, cant ping...
<bikini> gnomefreak,
<ompaul> dejx, you got the gui?
<dejx> no
<dejx> its a server
<bikini> so to copy music and whatever onto that partition, i should sudo every time?
<Rug> what version and/or how stable is Xfce in dapper?
<zaxxon> and i am trying to make a dial up connection through an adsl modem, but the usb modem is not recognised as i am connecting it, and when i am trying to add a dial up connection there is no modem to choose from
<gnomefreak> bikini: yes its there for a saftey reason
<bikini> alright then
<theine> bikini, maybe to copy onto that, but certainly not to copy from it
<bikini> thanks
<zaxxon> is plugNplay turned off? how is it turned on ?
<nickrud> Rug: ask on #ubuntu+1, that's the dapper channel
<gnomefreak> Rug: dapper is unstable and so is the xfce that is in dapper
<Rug> nickrud: thanks
<Rug> gnomefreak: thanks
<nickrud> gnomefreak: beat you 
<gnomefreak> lol :)
<gnomefreak> i do have to admit when xfce 4.3 bvecomes stable its gonna be nice ;)
<Chousuke> meh
<Chousuke> why is everyone using  as a smiley
<theine> bikini, if you copy files from your fat32 partition to your home directory with sudo, they will be owned by root (which you certainly don't want...)
<nickrud> we're followers
<LjL> because it looks like one perhaps
* gnomefreak doesnt know how to do that one
<Chousuke> It's no better if you use  either
<_jason> nickrud: argh you are using a different one, my auto-replace didn't catch yours
<ompaul> dejx, is it on wire or a wireless card?
<zaxxon> hi guys
<zaxxon> i run kubuntu 5.1
<zaxxon> and i am trying to make a dial up connection through an adsl modem, but the usb modem is not recognised as i am connecting it, and when i am trying to add a dial up connection there is no modem to choose from
<dejx> wire
<Chousuke> _jason: he's using "dzu"
<_jason> not for long
<bmk789> what file do i modify to allow root login over ssh?  i tried changing permitrootlogin in sshd_config but that didnt do anything
<nickrud> _jason: Chousuke knows, I just like the look (it's the little tab next to the grin that makes it for me)
<bimberi> 
<soundray> bmk789, root is disabled in ubuntu by default.
<bimberi> :P
<_jason> ack too many to replace!
<dyrne> bmk789: /etc/ssh/sshd_config but you also need to enable root
<gnomefreak> bmk789: use sudo
<hatake_kakashi> or su -
<bmk789> i cant use sudo
<Chousuke> _jason: you may want to add  and  and  too
<dejx> ompaul i used to write just 2 commands on server
<bmk789> i need to login as root for ksysguardd
<dejx> and 2 on other computer
<gnomefreak> ssh works fine with sudo
<theine> bmk789, why not?
<dejx> and connection was great
<nickrud> seveas has much to answer for 
<dejx> but here's a prob:/
<_jason> Chousuke: thanks
<dyrne> bmk789: im too paranoid to allow root ssh myself
<ompaul> zaxxon, I can't help you with your dial up, I can ask you a useful question or two, is the box using a winmodem (the source of 33.79% of all evil) and second the did you know the release is 5.10 because it is October year 2005 :-) not January cos we had a 5.04 (april)
<theine> bmk789, once your logged in as normal user, you can do "sudo su -" to become root
<JumpMast3r> Anybody have any success with ubuntu on dual processor dual core amd opteron system. I can't seem to find a k8-smp kernel anywhere in the repsitories but the packages.ubuntu.org lists it as being part of the breezy release :(
<IdleOne> ()
<Seveas> nickrud, ?
<gnomefreak> i dont have those keys :(
<bmk789> ok how do i connect to a remote machine using ksysguard?
<JumpMast3r> I see a k7-smp processor but i think that's only for athelon
<zaxxon> thankls for the terminology help
<zaxxon> yes its 5.10
<nickrud> Seveas: heh. I brought up that you introduced me to 
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<zaxxon> the modem is a USB ADSL modem, i dont know what is a winmodem
* gnomefreak really wishes people would stop advising enabling su
<zaxxon> i know its a conexant chipset
<Chousuke> You could use others too.
<fek> hi
<fek> how do i mount a iso9660 file?
<Chousuke> or make real kaomoji, like 
<theine> gnomefreak, who did that?
<fek> i allways get mount: not a directory
<gnomefreak> you did that
<theine> gnomefreak, no I didn't
<LjL> gnomefreak: actually he didn't
<theine> gnomefreak, "sudo su -" does not enable root
<hatake_kakashi> fek: mount /path/to/file.iso /mount/destination -o loop
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i'm on knoppix and i have made the drive writable but i still can't edit hosts or hostname
<hyperactivecrond> I have this problem: i have a webserver set up, behind a router, on a t1 line.  I want to set up a mail server.  Do i have to have a seperate ip or can i use the domain name (as in www.baz.com) on the web server and the mail server (as in mail.baz.com) and how would one configure this?
<gnomefreak> sudo su doesnt enable it if you put password after it?
<JumpMast3r> Anybody have any success with ubuntu on dual processor dual core amd opteron system. I can't seem to find a k8-smp kernel anywhere in the repsitories but the packages.ubuntu.org lists it as being part of the breezy release :(
<theine> gnomefreak, no
<fek> hatake_kakashi: then i get mount: not a directory
<_jason> that's a knoppix problem, idk
<LjL> gnomefreak: it enables nothing, it just lets you be root until you "exit"
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: ^
<bmk789> jumpmast3r: build your own kernel
<hyperactivecrond> the mail server would be on a seperate machine
<gnomefreak> ok sorry than btw what does su do?
<nickrud> theine: sudo -i is a consistent, repeatable environment.
<__filip_> What client do you recommend for direct connect?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell gnomefreak about Rootsudo
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, ?
<blanky> guys xmms wont let me play my sound file it says 'please check that your blah blah blah' even though it worked just rigt now
<JumpMast3r> bmk789, thanks
<gnomefreak> hyperactivecrond: i know about it
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<gnomefreak> ty though
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, i need to get this fixed ..
<hyperactivecrond> np
<nickrud> lol, gnomefreak you been taught!
<theine> gnomefreak, from the manpage: "su - change user ID or become super-user"
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: use recovery mode, I don't know how knoppix works
<ompaul> blanky, give it a couple of seconds
<hyperactivecrond> gnomefreak has been baptized in the sudo fire
<hatake_kakashi> fek: not a directory? are you sure that you have set where /path/to/file.iso and /mount/destination correctly? I mean as your own not following word for word of what I said?
<gnomefreak> super-user is what exactly?
<blanky> ompaul, thanks
<HammerBlade2020> _jason, and i don't know how nano works
<Chousuke> sudo su - is kind of pointles when you have sudo -i though
<LjL> gnomefreak: super-user is root
<theine> gnomefreak, root
<LjL> Chousuke: trye
<gnomefreak> ljl ty
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: if you know how to type, you know how nano works :)
<hyperactivecrond> fek: are you using -o loop?
<Chousuke> superuser is anyone with UID 0 to be specific :P
<hatake_kakashi> HammerBlade2020: Ctrl + any key combo below on the nano screen is your editing functions
<GTX> Guy's, Im using ubuntu for some servers and wondoring what mail server would be best, its just for sending/receiving emails and needs to support pop3
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: seriously, just type nano now and try to do something you will see how easy it is
<hyperactivecrond> GTX: qpopper?
<hatake_kakashi> Chousuke: UID of 0 and GID of 0
<Chousuke> hatake_kakashi: right.
<LjL> gnomefreak: but really, you're root every time you use "sudo". "sudo su" (or better, "sudo -i") merely gives you a root *shell* -- running "sh" using sudo ("sudo sh") would be similar
<bimberi> GTX: dovecot gets recommended a lot
<crabbie> is there a good guide for something like a windows to linux guide to get your "bearings"
<fek> hyperactivecrond: of course
<gnomefreak> LjL: to be more spiecific its su but close :)
<nickrud> except when the environment doesn't match (sudo -s, anyone)
<judgen> what is the commend to config the xserver?
* gnomefreak uses sudo -i and sudo -s
<Rug>  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fek> hatake_kakashi: of course, i have looked for it severall times
<hyperactivecrond> judgen:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dyrne> crabbie: well there is wiki.ubuntu.com you can search for specific questions
<nickrud> judgen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uein> anyone here already used the driver ipw2200?
<GTX> ok bimberi downloading :)
<hatake_kakashi> fek: hmm, you may have to get the kernel-headers for your kernel and rebuild it with loop module.
<theine> there isn't really much of a drawback to using "sudo su -" though, is there?
<soundray> crabbie, the best way to learn your way around is by trial and error.
<theine> compared to "sudo -i" i mean
<hyperactivecrond> theine: no point
<hyperactivecrond> just use sudo su
<cafuego> hatake_kakashi: the ubuntu kernel includes loop
<zaxxon> guys, can any one any one give me some techy attention, feeling neglected here... :(
<fek> root@jammin:~ # mount /home/fek/temp/wam-nsmw.iso /mnt/temp/ -o loop
<fek> mount: Not a directory
<dyrne> crabbie: like for instance when you notice mp3s wont play :)
<soundray> crabbie, it's also worth learning the command line basics from those ubotu links:
<ompaul> dejx, have a look at ifup and ifdown don't know if it will get you out of the place you are though
<soundray> !tell crabbie about cli
<Rug> zaxxon: What is your problem?
<cafuego> fek: mkdir /mnt/temp
<nickrud> theine: no, you essentially end up in the same place, currently (sudo, gksudo, who knows what's gonna happen)
<hyperactivecrond> modprobe loop?
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, sudo -i not sudo su ..... please
<fek> root@jammin:~ # lsmod | grep loop
<fek> loop                   15752  0
<zaxxon> good man rug
<zaxxon> i run kubuntu 5.1
<fek> cafuego: of course i did
<zaxxon> and i am trying to make a dial up connection through an adsl modem, but the usb modem is not recognised as i am connecting it, and when i am trying to add a dial up connection there is no modem to choose from
<bimberi> GTX: yw, i have to admit i don't use it but have seen people i trust recommend it :)
<dejx> how do i enable forwarding in ubuntu??
<__filip_> I try to  install dcpp, i run sudo cvs -d:pserver:.....  but i get sudo: cvs: command not found
<hatake_kakashi> cafuego: well for some instance for fek it didn't work
<dejx> echo 1> /proc/sys/..../ip_forwarding ?
<soundray> zaxxon, you may need a driver for your modem.
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas as to my question
<hatake_kakashi> fek: I can mount my iso image file through latest i686 kernel from ubuntu repos
<cafuego> hatake_kakashi: That deosn't mean it's not there. Recompiling would not fix that issue/
<misfit_toy> dejx, get firestarter, it will make it easier
<Drac|Laptop> What WM would you suggest for a 486 with 16MB RAM?
<zaxxon> soundray, imight have the driver in, when i plug the modem to the usb port the lights dont even light up
<fek> hatake_kakashi: wich message do you get?
<Rug> zaxxon: does it show up in dmesg or lsusb ????
<cafuego> Drac|Laptop: fvwm/icewm/openbox
<zaxxon> rug, i dont know
<hatake_kakashi> cafuego: I didn't know loop.o was already compiled, if it wasn't recompiling with loop support would have helped
<fek> is there another method to extract this iso file?
<zaxxon> can u guide me on what to do to list it
<Rug> zaxxon: well look
<Rug> zaxxon: open a term window
<hatake_kakashi> fek: /mnt/hda5/Linux ISO/athlon-xp-1.4-20030911-cd1.iso on /mnt/test type iso9660 (ro,loop=/dev/loop/0)
<zaxxon> how do i lu=ook , rug(i should have mentioned , am ok
<Rug> and type lsusb
<Drac|Laptop> cafuego: Does openbox have an immediate shortcut to the terminal in its default configuration?
<GTX> who knows how to use dovecot here?
<cafuego> Drac|Laptop: No idea
<fek> hatake_kakashi: do you get "not a directory", too?
<ozrg> hi all
<cafuego> Drac|Laptop: If you want a terminal, run 'screen' on that 486.
<IdleOne> Drac|Laptop:  yes it does
<dyrne> Drac|Laptop: openbox is a blank screen with a right-click menu by default
<nickrud> GTX: I do!
<hatake_kakashi> fek: no that is an output showing that it is already mounted and is also visible under the /etc/mtab
<zaxxon> rug, it list as device 004 id 0572:cb00
<theine> hyperactivecrond, what was your question?
<Drac|Laptop> IdleOne: Okay.
<NickGarvey> how do I search for hidden files?
<cafuego> fek: Can you check and make sure /mnt/temp *is* a directory.
<Drac|Laptop> Now, which of those three uses the least harddrive space?
<fek> hatake_kakashi: what was your commando?
<GTX> nickrud, I've configured it ( I think ) and started it, but how do I configure the email addresses username/pw etc
<cafuego> !info openbox
<Rug> zaxxon: anything descriptive after that?
<ubotu> openbox: (standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.2-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 194 kB, Installed size: 920 kB
<fek> cafuego: i did "mkdir /mnt/temp" therefore!
<styx06> my usb mouse freezes from time to time. the touchpad instead is working well. is this a known bug?
<beena> ubotu wine
<zaxxon> it has a LED on it , that usualy flashes( on a windows pc, if its connected yet b4 it is installed)
<cafuego> fek: That's not what I asked.
<zaxxon> yes rug - conexant system
<cafuego> !info fvwm2
<hatake_kakashi> fek: same as before.. but you replace /path/to/file.iso and /mount/temp with whatever suits you
<fek> root@jammin:~ # mkdir /mnt/foo
<fek> root@jammin:~ # mount /home/fek/temp/wam-nsmw.iso /mnt/foo/ -o loop
<fek> mount: Not a directory
<cafuego> !info fvwm
<ozrg> when I try to install ubuntu, right when the booting begins it says searching for USB and does not proceed, does anyone kno why?
<ubotu> fvwm: (F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.5.14-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2914 kB, Installed size: 6444 kB
<nickrud> GTX: the username & password is your usrname & password
<Rug> have you googled for conexant
<fek> hatake_kakashi: like i did :/
<zaxxon> e-tech adsl usb modem v2
<GTX> nickrud, what about the email addresses that its assigned to?
<Drac|Laptop> I think I'm going with openbox. :P
<hatake_kakashi> fek: uname -r
<cafuego> fek: Just becuase I run mkdir /vmlinuz as root doesn't mean it *is* a director after that.
<beena> how to install wine from synaptic?
<atoponce> anyone know it Gnome 2.14 will be in the dapper repos?
<fek> 2.6.12-10-386
<zaxxon> not just yet, i just thought that as the LED does not even blink, the usb might not have powered it up yet
<crabbie> Where could i find resources on getting my rear speaker output turned on for my Audigy card?
<cafuego> Drac|Laptop: openbox I'd hazard
<rob__> Can someone tell me how to change my network driver?
<hatake_kakashi> fek, odd
<IdleOne> !tell beena  about wine
<fek> cafuego: believe me, it is a normal directory
<Rug> zaxxon: if it is showing up in lsusb, then the OS has detected it.
<nickrud> GTX: it has no email address assigned to it; you can drop messages into it with fetchmail, evolution, whatever means you choose to get your mail
<zaxxon> where in the GUI device list can i see it , and 'talk' to it ?
<cafuego> fek: Any chance the iso is broken?
<GTX> nickrud, but I want to assign an email address to my username? charlie@gtx-network.net etc..
<beena> IdleOne: wine will open the exe files?
<nickrud> GTX: it is a server that *saves* mail, not *retrieves* mail
<hatake_kakashi> fek: check under dmesg for more information about that iso
<GTroy> how do I know what xorg version I'm running?
<hatake_kakashi> beena: some, not all
<IdleOne> beena:  it will install and then you can run the .exe but not all programs
<Rug> GTroy: good question, I want to know that too
<nickrud> GTX: hm, how to describe.
<dyrne> beena: yes but you success will var by application
<GTX> nickrud, so how do I setup the email address etc?
<dyrne> vary*
<soundray> GTroy, run dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<GTroy> thanks
<theine> GTroy, try "xdpyinfo | head" in a terminal
<styx06> -l ?
<beena> IdleOne: can i install it through synaptic?
<fek> hatake_kakashi: i have nothing in dmesg :/
<atoponce> is xorg 7 available for breezy?
<IdleOne> !wine
<LjL> beena: yes, read the link ubotu gave you
<Rug> I am running v6.8.2-77
<fek> cafuego: couldn't check :/
<fek> hatake_kakashi: how big is your iso file? could you send it to me?
<beena> LjL: ok
<soundray> GTroy, theine's suggestion is better because it queries the actual running server.
<IdleOne>  wine is, like, totally, a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<nickrud> GTX: you're missing an essential point: dovecot does not give a darn what email address mail comes from, it simply feeds mail from a mail store *to* a mail client.
<Xirzon> Hi. How do I configure a kernel module to be loaded with a parameter? I added "module parameter=value" to /etc/modules but that doesn't seem to work
<hatake_kakashi> fek: fairly big, and its only a test file.. I can't send it to you because my ISP shaped my connection
<GTX> nickrud, Where do I get a mail client then
<GTroy>  thanks theinie
<Jaczz> hello, how to intall subversion?
<atoponce> hey HammerBlade2020
<theine> thanks soundray :)
<HammerBlade2020> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<LjL> beena: i would probably use the winehq repository. edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, add ubotu's wine "deb" line to it, issue a "sudo apt-get update", then use "sudo aptitude install wine" (or use synaptic)
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, hi
<uein> anyone here already used the driver ipw2200?
<nickrud> GTX: for example: I have a fetchmail definition that will fetch mail off my pop3 accounts; I could just as well use evolution to get the mail
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, ever get your swap partitioned?
<fek> hatake_kakashi: ok
<Rug> For the lst 2 days xorg has been a real ram hog, (using 1.7Gb before last reboot)  any suggestions?
<styx06> uein yes, it worked well on my old nb
<nickrud> GTX: you need to read a bit about IMAP, that may help you separate mail fetching from mail reading
<GTX> nickrud, Then my Mozila Thunderbird etc will connect to fetchmail?
<GTX> nickrud, Im using pop3
<hatake_kakashi> fek: try getting another iso file from somewhere else and then mount it
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you could use a more stable one than evo too
<HammerBlade2020> atoponce, no
* gnomefreak uses sylpheed
<fek> root@jammin:~ # mount /root/home/thk/Desktop/boot.iso /mnt/temp/ -o loop
<fek> the iso file seems to be b0rken
<fek> damn
<atoponce> HammerBlade2020, bummer, i was hoping to learn how you did it.  i haven't found an answer
<soundray> Xirzon, maybe your module gets loaded before the boot process reads /etc/modules.
<nickrud> GTX, no, fetchmail would get the mail from your email server, and drop the mail messages into a mail storage. Then, thunderbird would use Imap to read those messages
<fek> hatake_kakashi: it is 1,8 gb big, is that the problem?
<nickrud> gnomefreak: what possible email client could possibly be more stable than evo?
<GTX> nickrud, again im using pop3
<soundray> Xirzon, if that is so, you may be able to parameterize your module via a kernel boot option.
<gnomefreak> thunderbird,sylpheed pretty much any of them :(
<styx06> want to install cinderella. on their website they're serving a bin file. how to install?
<hatake_kakashi> fek: technically, no. If you can't check it with a MD5 file, etc, then there is no easier guarentee that the iso file is ok
<GTX> nickrud, where is the fetchmail config?
<fek> erm
<beena> LjL: i am inside Synaptic now. which shud i install? windows-el, wine, wine-dev, winesetupk ?
<Xirzon> soundray: hmz, I don't think it does; I blacklisted it in hotplug. I'll try adding the parameter to /etc/modutils/alsa-base (it's an alsa driver)
<miguel> hola
<tenmon> hola
<nickrud> GTX. A second, while I get my brain around a quick tutorial and help with setting up your mail (I happen to be setting my dapper partition for mail right now)\
<soundray> Xirzon, sounds like a reasonable thing to try out.
<gloin> hey
<gloin> I seriously just broke my system
<styx06> beena wine, after that you can config it with winecfg
<GTX> ok nickrud, basiclay ive got everythign working on the server bind/named etc, just need to get mail working now :D
<gloin> and am wondering if there's a quick way to recover
<_jason> gloin: what did you do?
<gloin> apt-get remove threw up a list
<cyberjobe> does the last version of mlnet use the default configuration such as the previous releases?
<gloin> and I didn't catch that I was removing apt*
<Rug> har
<gloin> so that's the first thing
<gqed76> hello all
<gloin> it also removed my desktop manager
<fatbrain> How can I enable spdif output?
<Drac|Laptop> Hmm..
<Rug> gloin: why not just format and start over?
<Drac|Laptop> GDM requires GNOME? That's... not good... uh oh.
<soundray> gloin, try 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*'
* Drac|Laptop braces for harddrive fullness.
<gloin> thanks
<gqed76> dubm question anyone know why i cant do a cd Program Files...im trying to get to a directory in .wine
<HammerBlade2020> gqed76, "Program Files"
<_jason> gqed76: put it in quotes: 'Program Files'
<dyrne> Drac|Laptop: for that old comp try xdm if you dont want to startx at bootup..
<HammerBlade2020> need quotes
<Xirzon> has anyone managed to get ati radeon xpress200 working with the ATI (not vesa) driver?
<beena> anyone know how to open password protected winzip files in ubuntu?
<manu_> hi
<IdleOne> gqed76:  cd /home/username/.wine
<gloin> hmm
<gloin> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<manu_> can anyone tell me what am I missing? I have install gnome-common and still I don t have the command line make
<rob__> So - I can get online...but my connection is *crawling* along.  It's so slow.  Can anyone help me fix this?  I'm able to get online, and from the GUI I can see that it's configured to use DHCP but that's about all I can gather.
<spikebike> ir unzip
<spikebike> er unzip
<gqed76> hehe thanks, knew it was somethign easy :)
<soundray> gloin, that happens if you still have an apt or synaptic process running.
<manu_> rob__ sounds like you have a problem with your DHCP server
<ibob63> is there a way I can find out if mpg123 is installed on my computer?
<fek> hatake_kakashi: md5 is correct
<manu_> I had the same problem using QWEST
<Ethan> Hi
<gnomefreak> ibob63: locate mpg123
<manu_> anyone can tell me where I can find hte command make?????
<judgen> damn this is hard, all i want is to be able to watch non pixly videos.. and i fail over and over
<soundray> ibob63, 'dpkg -l mpg123'. If the last line starts with ii, it's installed.
<Drac|Laptop> dyrne: Yeah. I'll have to remove GNOME and GDM after aptitude finishes. Bleh... This harddrive is only partitioned for 1GB. ._.
<manu_> I thought it would come with GCC
<gnomefreak> manu_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<manu_> oh ok
<judgen> all videos ar pixly as h**l
<dyrne> judgen: what format?
<IdleOne> manu_:  install build-essential
<Ethan> I would like to shutdown my X server to work exclusively on terminal but I don't know how... Someone could help me?
<hatake_kakashi> fek: well, that's odd, I can mount it from here however I'm on i686 kernel and I also have restricted-modules with it.. dunno, maybe you can give restricted-modules a try
<rob__> manu_:  I dunno, if I reboot in windows it seems fine; and on my GF's computer the connection seems normal.  I dunno, I am pretty clueless with Linux, but it seems like a problem on my end
<dyrne> Drac|Laptop: heh
<gqed76> im attempting to install winxp in wmware
<pulver> eureka!
<gnomefreak> manu_: build-essential has make gcc g++ and a bunch of other things
<ompaul> manu_, sudo apt-get install build-essential <-- brings all the nice stuff with gcc
<fek> hatake_kakashi: how?
<manu_> rob__ I had the same problem
<blanky> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<manu_> Windows was working fine
<manu_> the modem I had was shitty
<hatake_kakashi> fek: apt-cache search restricted-modules
<manu_> and th DHCP server respond incorrect gateway
<manu_> look at the param of ipconfig on windows
<manu_> and replicate them under the /etc/resolv.conf
<ibob63> thanks gnomefreak and soundray.  I did the dpkg -l mpg123 and the last line was un rather than ii
<rob__> Thanks manu_ - I'll give that a try
<ompaul> manu_, the word is the modem was disappointing - it was nothing else :)
<manu_> there is also a resolvconf package to help you keeping the same conf
<judgen> how do i know if the fglrx is loaded?
<manu_> ompaul: yes it was :)
<fek> hatake_kakashi: i will try it
<gqed76> has anyone gotten windowsxp to work in VMware?
<soundray> ibob63, run 'sudo apt-get install mpg123' then -- or consider mpg321 instead.
<fek> damn, i am using the 386 image?!
<fek> arghs
<manu_> QWEST is using a piece of crap modem
<Rug> gqed76: yeah awhile ago
<manu_> if you turn on the WIFI , you spee goes from 700Ko to 128ko :)
<Rug> gqed76: very easy
<ompaul> manu_, not in this channel it ain't, we keep it G rated :)
<hatake_kakashi> fek: its ok for starters, providing base support, when you chose other ones, you have to be a bit more careful as they are biased to certain archs :)
<soundray> Ethan, try 'sudo update-rc.d remove gdm'
<manu_> sorry :)
<ompaul> np
<goemon> hi everyone
<fek> hatake_kakashi: of course, but i know this therm ;)
<Ethan> and how will I be able to re use it?
<goemon> I was wondering if anyone could help me find out the vertical sync for my monitor?
<goemon> it's an orion os-7f
<soundray> Ethan, you can still start X with startx, or run gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<goemon> I've been googling for a while and can't find anything
<biovore> goemon: use google
<goemon> only the horizontal refresh is written on the back of the monitor
<jenda> I need to rename 260 files in a single folder to random names... any ideas?
<biovore> vertical is probably like 60 -> 85
<hatake_kakashi> fek: ahh ok, well give that a try, the restricted-modules. If that does not work, find the arch that is suitable to your CPU type and get that along with the restricted-modules. If that still fails, then you probably have a dodgy iso, or iso that is not mountable. Try getting another totally different iso to confirm that
<soundray> Ethan, sorry I got the order wrong.
<goemon> I tried google for an hour, I think my monitor is too generic
<dyrne> goemon: its a crt right?
<goemon> yes, a crt
<goemon> 17 inches
<Ethan> the order?
<manu_> anyone know what this mean? `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(gbtcr, 0.86beta)'
<Rug> I want to delete my /dev/hda1 partition (NTFS) will that effect my linux /boot and / on /dev/hda2 ? (I want to create another /swap partition)
<soundray> Ethan, try 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove'. To undo, 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<manu_> yntax error near unexpected token `gbtcr,'
<goemon> I think my vsync is off and that's why my refresh rate and res are messed up
<HammerBlade2020> http://www.demonlegion.net/private/Hammer/Pics/Linux/xfce202.png
<savon> Hello!
<goemon> I actually keep putting it off because I can't find the vsync numbers.. I've had linux installed for months
<Ethan> ok
<Ethan> tha,ks a lot
<goemon> is there like an index of monitor manuals somewhere on the net?
<beena> i installed wine. now how to open it?
<dyrne> goemon: maybe apt-get xresprobe
<xerophyte> How can i get my intel HDAC sound card to work .. the drive is there and alsa can find it but .. still no sound
<savon> Where kan I found Wines undermap c:program files\ ?
<ozrg> ozrg
<goemon> I'll try it dyrne
<ozrg>  when I try to install ubuntu, right when the booting begins it says searching for USB and does not proceed, does anyone kno why?
<soundray> goemon, have you tried ddcprobe?
<dyrne> goemon: never used it good luck
<IdleOne> beena:  in terminal wine filename.exe
<gqed76> anyone ever get Bard's Tale running in wine or cedega?
<Francisco> i need you help.  I have a motorola V3 and I want to tranfer the photos to my pc. I do not know how."
<beena> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> beena will be right back
<gnomefreak> how do i turn off fileroller?
<savon> IdleeOne: Where can I found Wines undermapp c:program files\ ?
<Francisco> can you help me"?
<cafuego> savon: .wine/c_drive
<bubba> im in acpi hell :( 24360   /var/log/ <---- pushing 25MB in my var dir, only running 1 day now!
<soundray> Francisco, is that a mobile phone?
<basbryan> savon, ~/.wine/drive_c?
<Ethan> this doesn't work
<bmk789> how do i allow blank passwords over ssh?
<Ethan> I got update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<rob__> I've changed my /etc/resolv.conf - how do I get those changes to take affect?
<Francisco> soundray, yeah."
<Ethan> I don't want to force really...
<frydrycr> #warszawa
<cafuego> rob__: done
<rob__> Oh, sweet :)
<manu_> how is the config.status generated?
<dyrne> Ethan: oh come on :) update-rc.d -f name remove
<manu_> rob__ : it works as soon as you change it normally
<Ethan> but i need to dorce?
<manu_> but you need to modify it once you have your DCHP setup
<Ethan> force?
<cafuego> Ethan: yes
<Ethan> that is bad :(
<Ethan> lol
<Ethan> ok
<zaxxon> rug r u still there  ?
<cafuego> Ethan: No, that is sane, so you can't _accidentally_ remove things
<soundray> Francisco, how do you connect it to your computer?
<Ethan> yes ut now I will
<zaxxon> the modem specs say its  - Linux 2.2.16 and 2.4.2 - compatible, what does that mean ?
<manu_> rob__ you might to take a look at the resolvconf package
<rob__> Hmpphhh.  Darn :(  It hangs on 'Looking up.....' for a long time, then once it finds it then bam, it's nice and fast
<ozrg> can anyone help plz?
<Francisco> soundray, by USB
<Ethan> exit
<rob__> resolvconf?  hmm, thanks I'll google for it
<ozrg> when I try to install ubuntu, right when the booting begins it says searching for USB and does not proceed, does anyone kno why?
<manu_> it is in ubuntu already
<manu_> :)
<soundray> Francisco, do you see a line that corresponds to your phone when you enter 'lsusb'?
<manu_> it is a package you have to download and install
<dyrne> ozrg: can you just ctrl-c past it?
<joel> network install says to configure my dhcp server.. but i don't get this command ::::::
<joel> configure the DHCP server according to your network:
<joel> root@server:~ # cat /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<joel> ping-check = 1;
<joel> filename=" ubuntu/install/netboot/pxelinux.0";
<joel> subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<joel> range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.254;
#ubuntu 2006-03-04
<joel> }
<Madpilot> joel: use a pastebin next time!
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Rug> ozrg: Do you have anything (storage device) plugged into your USB chain?
<Rug> ok just quit
<Francisco> soundray, let me see
<Rug> Bye everybody, TTYL
<ompaul> bmk789, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto start there there is advanced
<zaxxon> how do i use pppoeconf from the HUI ?
<Jaczz> ozrg: is it a bootable CD?
<zaxxon> *GUI
<manu_> can anyone tell me what the config.status is? I am trying to build from source the code for gbtcr
<rob__> Oh wow, that did the trick.
<savon> ~/.wine/drive_c
<savon> bash: /home/savon/.wine/drive_c: is a directory
<savon> how do I do know?
<savon> I wana do dir on It
<basbryan> savon: ls /home/savon/.wine/drive_c
<theskunk> hey all, anybody had problems with X working after installing Ubuntu 64 bit?
<Francisco> soundray, how can I do that.
<Francisco> I have connect it..
<Francisco> then?
<soundray> Francisco, open a terminal window and type lsusb [return] 
<Francisco> soundray, yeah Bus 001 Device 002: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<soundray> Francisco, so it sees it as a phone, that's good. Is there another line that corresponds to it?
<jerware> fellaz
<savon> thx, but how can I come in to Program Files?
<jerware> is /bin/sh the bash shell?
<pontusen> aaaah, the smell of n00biness.
<Francisco> soundray, I do nor think so."
<jerware> how do i know what shell im using and the path to that shell?
<Francisco> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Francisco> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Francisco> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Francisco> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00a4 Microsoft Corp.
<Francisco> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Francisco> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<Francisco> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<pontusen> the way to go, Francisco!
<savon> yes im a noobi
<Francisco> pontusen, why."
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<basbryan> savon: cd /home/savon/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<pontusen> Francisco,  listen to Madpilot and NickGarvey...
<NickGarvey> :)
<Francisco> pontusen, to who."??
<NickGarvey> ubotu
<Francisco> soundray, just apper that."
<dyrne> savon: start to type and hit tab it will autocomplete for you make it a little quicker
<NickGarvey> !tell francisco about paste
<NickGarvey> what command would I use to list every file a user owns
<Francisco> nick but how can I ue the pastebin."
<pontusen> ubuntu is quite a nice distro, first one on linux. learned me a lot. or something :P
<pontusen> Francisco,  copy the text, follow the url, and paste
<jerware> how can i set a particular services to run before even loging into a user account?  do i edit cron levels?
<Rob_Dude> How different are the distros?  I don't really understand what they are
<Francisco> pontusen, ok I got it. tha both NickGarvey
<pontusen> NickGarvey,  something like #ls -la /* | grep foo
<NickGarvey> jerware: has something to do with the rc
<NickGarvey> okie
<jerware> rc  relevent to cron ?
<NickGarvey> ah ha!
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude: how different are which distros?
<zaxxon> can any one give any help with an app called pppoeconf ?
<NickGarvey> genius
<NickGarvey> never thought of that
<NickGarvey> heh
<jerware> or is that a different concept?
<clara> hoola!!!!
<ozrg> hi
<pulver> hey! need some stuff directly compiled in kernel not as modules. is there some ubuntu trix to do this or do you have to compile every new kernel by hand?
<soundray> Francisco, I am not sure whether your phone is able to transfer images via USB.
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  there are hard ones, and easy ones
<clara> hola!!!
<jerware> i have seen directories labled rc.d
<jt3k> hola clara
<ozrg> can someone tell me why do I get a message like ' search usb hdd devices' when I try to install ubuntu??
<Francisco> soundray, how can i know it."
<Rob_Dude> Any of them really; I went with Ubuntu because I heard the install was smooth...but I don't really get 'what' is different between them?
<pontusen> NickGarvey,  was I right about the ls?
<NickGarvey> ls -Rla | grep root
<clara> como entro al canal en espaol?
<NickGarvey> that did it
<NickGarvey> you gave me the right idea
<Rob_Dude> Like, if you had RedHat, would you still be able to run the same programs as someone with Ubuntu
<colm> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jt3k> escribe /join #ubuntu-es en la ventana principal
<NickGarvey> Rob_Dude: well kind of
<NickGarvey> Rob_Dude: most of them, but binarys are different, .deb and .rpm
<soundray> Francisco, read the manual?
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  distros installs different ways, handles programs different, among other things, but yes, they will run the same programs, almost
<Francisco> soundray, wich one manual."!
<NickGarvey> I have not yet successfully compiled a program on my current linux so I usually look for binaries heh
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  if you can't find a .deb/ .rpm for a specific proggie, you can download/install from source-code
<HammerBlade2020> what program is good for webcams in ubuntu?
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, I gotcha
<pontusen> NickGarvey,  really? i do that all the time :P
<zx8> hi , my microphone is not working
<soundray> Francisco, the one that came with your phone.
<pontusen> zx8, hi, okey
<ozrg> is anyone helping?
<Francisco> soundray, ah ok. yeah It can. "
<NickGarvey> yeah I have an error with gcc I think
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, motion is cool.
<Madpilot> ozrg: just ask your questions, someone will help you if they can...
<Francisco> with windows I can with a software. I have try with wine but It not works."
<zx8> pontusen: do you know how i can fix that
<dyrne> ozrg: all removable HD unplugged?
<ozrg> can someone tell me why do I get a message like ' search usb hdd devices' when I try to install ubuntu??
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, how do i set-up my webcam in ubuntu
<soundray> Francisco, maybe you have to initiate the transfer via AT commands. In that case, you will need to install minicom and find out the exact commands you need.
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, I don't know. It depends on the chipset inside it.
<Francisco> can I find minocom in synaptic."
<Neurosis> Is there a linux app for Imesh
<ozrg> dyrne, i have no removable hd.
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, oh, it's a logitech
<soundray> Francisco, yes.
<pontusen> Francisco,  one way to find out, check.
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, Logitech webcams come with 73* different chipsets.
<dyrne> ozrg: no other usb devices plugged in
<soundray> *estimated :)
<zaxxon> PULLING MY HAIRS OUT !>>!
<dyrne> ?
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, well.. how do i figure out how to set this mofo up
<zaxxon> any UK user ? with a usb adsl modem ?
<pulver> zaxxon: that gotta hurt
<ozrg> dyrne, i've unplugged them all, but still the same.
<zaxxon> it does
<dyrne> ozrg: honestly ive never seen that error during install before..
<manu_> anyone familiar with gnome-autogen?
<Francisco> soundray, ok when I got it what?
<pontusen> manu_,  what about it?
<bubba> how do i fix my acpi issue?
<HammerBlade2020> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, when you plug it in, does it load a module called spca5xx? Check with lsmod
<zaxxon> !usb modem
<Neurosis> !imesh
<ubotu> zaxxon: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Neurosis
<manu_> I get a weird message while using make
<axident> can someone help me install the latest version of firefox on my ubuntu... please msg me if you would be so kind.  I am pretty much a newb
<zaxxon> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<manu_> ./config.status: No such file or directory
<ozrg> dyrne, you think it could be a set of card devices that are intergrated to my base unit causing this problem
<ozrg> ?
<bubba> !acpi
<ubotu> bubba: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dyrne> ozrg: at what point is ther error?
<pontusen> axident,  install it via synaptic?
<manu_> I don t know why it is not generated
<Madpilot> manu_: do you have build-essential installed?
<manu_> yep
<Neurosis> !p2p
<ubotu> methinks p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<manu_> I just did
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, i don't see it ..
<manu_> I did gnome-autogen.sh --prefix=$PWD
<soundray> Francisco, make friends with it, read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/minicom/* ...
<ozrg> dyrne, beginning
<zaxxon> is adsl with linux available only through ethernet ?
<manu_> it passes
<zaxxon> what about usb modems ?
<manu_> but then  make bails right away
<zx8> i have the intel ich5 chipset and my soundcard is not working
<pontusen> zaxxon,  it's quite possible, i recon
<manu_> complaining about config.status
<zaxxon> 4flip sake
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, run 'lsusb' and see if it is listed.
<pontusen> zx8, have the right kernel modules? have installed alsa?
<zaxxon> where would one look to see about drivers for a usb modem ?
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, their is Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c50a Logitech, Inc.
<HammerBlade2020> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<HammerBlade2020> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc.
<manu_> Madpilot: any idea?
<zx8> yes ubuntu did that for me i think
<HammerBlade2020> but i also have a logitech headset ..
<soundray> Francisco, sorry, I can't give you detailed advice, because I haven't got your mobile phone.
<zaxxon> the wiki only refers to a ethernt card to which the modems connect
<^j^> Hi, I just installed kubuntu and it didn't ask me for a root password to define. Now I have a user with a password, but no root password.
<^j^> What's the password?
<^j^> The root password?
<fatbrain> How can I enable SPDIF audio output?
<nickrud>  !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, unplug the headset and see if the line is still there. And don't paste in the channel pls.
<nickrud> ^j^: that ubotu above was for you
<pontusen> ^j^,  use sudo
<pulver> i only have 141M left on device.. is it enough for kernel sources?
<^j^> ubotu:  And how do i unlock it?
<ubotu> ^j^: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, yes line still their
<zx8> type: sudu su
<zx8> to get root
<nickrud> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo <-- ^j^
<pontusen> ^j^,  don't, use sudo instead
<colm> ^j^, read the wiki page
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, their != there
<HammerBlade2020> yeai know
<HammerBlade2020> what do i do now.
<amphi> pulver: apt-get clean might give you more space
<HammerBlade2020> since it shows up
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, install xawtv and see if you can get a picture from your cam.
<dyrne> ozrg: my only other thought would be either bad disk..maybe redownload reburn.  might also try livecd see if it boots
<zx8> is there a way to switch window managers in ubuntu
<pulver> amphi: ok ty
<soundray> zx8, on the login screen, by selecting a different session.
<pontusen> zx8,  yes
<bubba> my acpi is out of control!
<pontusen> :( 2 seconds after everything
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, i just get a bunch of errors about no device at /dev/video0
<zx8> i do not understand?
<Madpilot> manu_: I avoid compiling myself - just wanted to ask the obvious question about build-essential
<Francisco> soundray, but _It possible I got it on internet.
<pontusen> zx8,  log out, then change session in gdm
<zx8> do i need to install kde first if i want to use kde
<manu_> Madpilot: I use packages too but this one does not exist
<jerware> is ubuntu a System V system?
<odla> zx8: huh?
<pontusen> zx8,  isn't that quite obvious?(yes)
<nickrud> jerware: yes
<soundray> Francisco, I found a few things, too, like http://tuxoft.de/V3/
<manu_> I am trying to compile gbytcr (gnome bluetooth remote services)
<zx8> will ubuntu have any strange quirks?
<nickrud> jerware: /etc/rcS.d/, and /etc/rc2.d/ are the relevant startups
<odla> zx8: like?
<manu_> it is tobe able to control through bluetooth the desktop or Music
<pontusen> zx8,  no. never.
<manu_> unfortunately no packages
<bubba> i make poopies from by bottom.
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, ?
<zx8> if i switch to kde will my installed packages show up ok?
<jerware> thanx nickrud
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, patience...
<odla> zx8: yes
<pontusen> zx8,  prolly, or you can access them via a term
<zx8> true
<pontusen> zx8,  and make shortcuts
<dyrne> zx8: yes you can install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop both
<Francisco> soundray, thx could be the solution."
<amphi> pulver: did that help?
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm using breezy. since I need to use kernel 2.6.15, I installed a vanilla one. but kernel 2.6.15 breaks current udev in breezy. Does anybody know how to fix it, esspecially the Synaptics touchpad problem. But I don't want to upgrade to dapper. thanks for helping.
<manu_> it is in fedora but not  in debian or ubuntu
<bubba> Whoopie, my synaptics touchpad works with 2.6.12-10
<lucis> Hi, when I connect my USB MP3 player, I get an error. Any ideas?
<dyrne> lucis: what error?
<pontusen> lucis,  would you consider showing the err output?
<nmz787> hello
<Whoopie> I know, but I need 2.6.15 because of other issues. I have to fix udev that it creates the /dev nodes. But I don't know how.
<lucis> it says that media:/sda1 does not exist
<bubba> Whoopie, you might want to edit your xorg.conf if your having problems with it going nutzo...
<pulver> amphi: my obj was just to install some stuff directly into the kernel from a small temp serverinstall partition.. not sure the best way to do it tho
<lucis> Pont, I'm sorry, but copy/paste isn't working apparently
<pontusen> Whoopie,  you could create a symlink from where it really is to where it should be
<dyrne> lucis: if you ls /media does sda1 show up?
<lucis> dyrne, one sec
<amphi> pulver: WAYTTD?
<pontusen> lucis,  or try sudo fdisk -l
<Whoopie> it's nowhere. The /dev/input/event? and /dev/input/mouse? are missing.
<pulver> amphi: huh :)
<nmz787> is there any way to slim ubuntu down so there are less backround processes eating cycles... and how about speeding boot time?
<pontusen> Whoopie,  the mouse could e at /dev/mice/mouse0 or something, try ls /dev/* | grep mouse
<amphi> pulver: 'what are you trying to do?'
<zx8> is there a way to install apt-get on ubuntu without breaking anything or messing up the dependency trees?
<amphi> nmz787: boot time? why boot? ;)
<Francisco> soundray, I got it the AT comnad but i do not know use it."
<odla> zx8: ???
<Alexi5> tonite is the night that windows xp will be demoted from my machine and replaced by ubuntu
<osh_> What does the "rc" stand for when you do a dpkg -l?
<cafuego> zx8: What sort of question is that?
<HammerBlade2020> hm
<Alexi5> i hope i am not making a mistake by doing this
<pontusen> zx8,  quite possible, yes
<cafuego> zx8: ubuntu is based on debian and *uses* apt-get
<nmz787> amphi: well i wouldn't worry if i could get to know how to check vitals and gain stability so much
<pontusen> Alexi5,  you won't. ubuntu is very easy to get running
* odla wonders if zx8 is trolling
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, normally, your camera driver should automatically activate the /dev/video0 device. If it doesn't I suggest you search the web for your particular camera model.
<pontusen> Alexi5,  and we are here if you have issues ;)
<amphi> nmz787: check vitals?
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, i used easycam to install the driver
<pulver> amphi: oh just want the modules for encryption available when booting into my ramdisk/initrd
<Alexi5> nice
<nmz787> all i know how to use is ps -A and kill
<Whoopie> pontusen, please believe me. they are missing. It's because of the kernel changes. Kernel 2.6.15 is only working with udev >= 0.71, but we have 0.60 on breezy. so now, I must know what the changes are and how I can perhaps fix it.
<amphi> pulver: oh, encrypted / fun, huh?
<dyrne> nmz787: chances are there is alot of stuf loading at boot you dont need.  ubuntuforums.org has several threads on speeding bootup
<Alexi5> currently backing up my files
<odla> Whoopie: why do you need that kernel so bad?
<lucis> Dyrne, when I ls /media, the player is there
<pontusen> Whoopie,  okey, i see. seems quite a bad problem :/
<soundray> Francisco, that's where minicom comes in. You have to configure minicom to communicate with your phone via a device, probably something like /dev/ttyUSB0
<zx8> ohh , i did not know i could use apt-get from the command line , sorry , dumb question lol
<pulver> amphi: yea if it works :)
<soundray> Francisco, then you can give it AT commands.
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, what's easycam?
<pontusen> zx8,  but of course. terms = best friends
<Rob_Dude> Alexi5 - If you have the space, you might want to dual boot until you've got Ubuntu up and running - at least if you are a newbie to Linux (like me, lol)
<nmz787> amphi: i can usually get system to recover from hanging using those commands, but it's usually stuff like nautilus and ubuntu standard firefox that hang.
<Francisco> soundray, aoooooooooooooop
<amphi> pulver: there are many howtos, I believe, including one a debian-administration.org IIRC
<soundray> Francisco, what?
<Whoopie> odla: I have a thinkpad laptop. kernel 2.6.15 let's all hardware working (with same minor patches).
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, do you know what the etc/fstab would look like?
<dyrne> lucis: you see a 'sda1' directory there? how are you trying to mount it
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, you don't change fstab to configure a webcam.
<Alexi5> i have had experience with freebsd
<lucis> Dyrne, honestly I'm not sure. I connected it, and Konquerer came up with that error.
<dyrne> ah
<pontusen> Alexi5,  freebsd is far more complicated than ubuntu!
<pianoboy3333> are there any perl IDE's in the repos?
<Francisco> soundray, I do not have idea.."
<Alexi5> so i see
<dyrne> lucis: but the exact directory is there when you ls?
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, unless it stores images, in which case it may be possible to use it like a USB mass storage device.
<HammerBlade2020> soundray, is this what i want http://www.ee.oulu.fi/~tuukkat/quickcam/quickcam.html
<lucis> Dyrne, yes. The name that shows up is IAUDIO. Should i try to mount it?
<amphi> nmz787: you have a problem with your video card driver perhaps?
<Alexi5> i had use red hat before ubuntu but i  became annoyed at updating software with rpms
<MisterN> n8
<Drac|Laptop> Can somebody in here tell me where I can find a reliable repository for xorg? Dapper is seemingly lacking on.
<pontusen> lucis,  it might not be @ /dev/sda1 , but somewhere else, hence the err output
<jetscreamer> so you've decided to update software with apt-get
<lucis> pont, ok
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, it could be. Or it could be http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html -- it really depends on your camera chipset.
<odla> Drac|Laptop: dapper has 7.0
<nmz787> amphi: i am on a dell inspiron 4000 notebook, i don't offhand know what the video is.
<zx8> have any of you guys tried out gentoo distro?
<Drac|Laptop> Nevermind. :P
<GTX> Can someone help me setup an mail server, I have all the dns working just need to work out how to assign a username/pw to a certain email, Im using dovecot atm, But im willing to swap if u know anything better!
<amphi> nmz787: lspci would tell you
<pontusen> Alexi5,  you can use synaptic to do that. quite easy, i believe
<jetscreamer> lspci nmz787
<pontusen> zx8,  im on gentoo <3
<zx8> pontusen: is it really nice?
<pontusen> zx8,  yes.
<jetscreamer> depends on if you made it nice though
<soundray> HammerBlade2020, you may be able to learn something about your camera if you watch the system logs. Run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then plug it in.
<zx8> do you think that it is worth switching to from the ubuntu distro?
<pontusen> zx8,  i decided to put some time on my installment, now i have it the way i precisely want it!
<pulver> amphi: ok thanks will chk it out, however im so close now.. if just could get those modules loaded somehow...
<nmz787> ati ragemobility m3 apg 2x is what is listed
<dyrne> lucis: couple ways to check you could ls -t /dev | grep sd i guess and see what shows up
<jetscreamer> zx8: it's all subjective, run both and decide later when you know
<nmz787> ati rage mobility m3 agp 2x is what is listed
<pontusen> zx8,  well, I had ubuntu 2 months, then win xp, then moved to gentoo. took quite some time to learn many things, so worth it though!
<lucis> Dyrne, sda1 shows up there
<pontusen> zx8,  if you want to spend time, and like the things gentoo stands for, shoot
<^j^> How can I install kde 3.5 on ubuntu?
<^j^> Is it directly from the repositories?
<pontusen> ^j^,  kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, i believe?
<GTX> Can someone help me setup an mail server, I have all the dns working just need to work out how to assign a username/pw to a certain email, Im using dovecot atm, But im willing to swap if u know anything better!
<Unity> pontusen: i believe that is kde 3.4
<_jason> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<zx8> ^j^: go to terminal and type:sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dyrne> lucis: ok for kicks try sudo mkdir /media/sda1 then unplug plug back in
<colm> ^j^, join #kubuntu they'll be able to help
<lucis> dyrne, ok
<pontusen> gnome > kde tho
<Unity> new ubuntu will have all these new stuff like new gaim and new kde by default, right?
<Seveas> !tell ^j^ about kde3.5
<Seveas> Unity, yes
<bubba> do i really need an acpi anyway?
<pontusen> Unity,  don't think ubuntu comes with kde, kubuntu might be a better shot :P
<Alexi5> !tell Alexi5 about kde3.5
<nmz787> amphi: how do i tell if there is a problem?
<zx8> i could not get ubuntu to work until i disabled acpi
<pulver> pontusen: gnome is nice, but its a bit non responsive on my old box.. kde is faster
<Unity> pontusen: i meant the version of kde that comes with kubuntu-desktop
<bubba> its filling my /var/log :( and i think it might have something to do with my wifi not working :(
<pontusen> pulver,  oh, but if you wan't a fast window manager, then try fluxbox, it's THE wm for older machines!
<pontusen> Unity,  my bad
<dyrne> lucis: if you open the /etc/fstab file with a text editor you will see all the /dev/whatever and where it will try to mount them.  If you want them to mount to a different directory you only need to edit that file
<Unity> pontusen: no problem
<pontusen> dyrne,  he would have to edit fstab under sudo, right?
<pulver> pontusen, true.. but as de's goes.. i would choose gnome if it was less laggy on this hardware..
<dyrne> pontusen: thats true
<pontusen> pulver,  great :)
<dos000> anyone where to get gnome-window-settings-2.0 for breezy ?
<pontusen> dyrne,  just to spare him another headache :P
<GTX> how do I completly remove an apt-get ?
<_jason> GTX: apt-get remove --purge packagename
<bimberi> GTX: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<GTX> ta
<soundray> dos000, it's in the gnome-control-center package.
<soundray> dos000, the version has to fit with your installed gnome version, I think.
<nickrud> I have totally fallen down, helping someone get a fetchmail -> mail server -> dovecot system working for someone, anyone willing to step up?
<bubba>  ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST]  (Node ffff81001ac4ec00), AE_NOT_FOUND
<bubba> how do i fix that?
<pinkisntwell_> when i try to start ubuntu I get /bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off
<pinkisntwell_> what is this?
<Odice> hi
<Odice> how can i make the xv video output to work?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> does anyone have a problem running amsn on dapper ?
<Odice> right now i can only use the gl output
<dyrne> nickrud: default install in wiki didnt do what you needed?
<dyrne> nickrud: ah read the rest of your question nm
<nickrud> dyrne: the problem is I have done this a multitude of times, so much that I can't explain how to do it anymore 
<manu_> exit
<utshwala> testing
<isceald> so... every time i get my wireless card working, my keyboard freezes ...
<isceald> any ideas?
<glacious> how can i get grep to print out the string it searched for after each line/file it finds it in?
<pontusen> utshwala,  testing went fine? :P
<pontusen> glacious,  print it where? in a term?
<punkrockguy318> I'm working on a simple python networking program.  Could I have someone download my client and see if they can connect properly?
<bubba> and i thought i had wireless problems!
<Francisco> soundray, I have found it motol4 and I think so." I will be the solution maybe.!
<glacious> pontusen: to the std out where it prints everythingelse
<soundray> Francisco, excellent.
<dyrne> nickrud: you need to work on your instruction skills.  i take it youve never had to spend 5 minutes getting someon to click on the 'start' button before? :P
<pontusen> glacious,  like #grep [options]  PATTERN [FILE...]   ?
<nickrud> dyrne: me blushes, it took me 10 minutes once
<^j^> I modified all what it says to have a root passwd and don't let sudo work without the root passwd, but I can still get in without passwd.
<^j^> Do I need to restart or what?
<GTX> does ubuntu support
<nickrud> dyrne: the problem isn't the helpee, it's the helper today
<GTX> directadmin ?
<glacious> pontusen: yes, and then it lists all the files it found the pattern in.  but i also want it to list what the pattern was it found in each file
<glacious> pontusen: because i have it using a list of patters in a line-delimited file for searching
<soundray> glacious, I don't think grep has an option that does this, so you have to do something like 'pattern=abcd ; grep $pattern files | tr -d "\n" ; echo $pattern'
<osh_> Is there a default password for mysql in kubuntu?
<pontusen> soundray,  i was just working on that solution :P
<osh_> s/k//g
<pontusen> glacious,  listen to soundray, seems to be a good resolution
<glacious> soundray: ahh ok.  i was trying to just make a bash script that searched a directory of files for a certain pattern within the files, and display what files had which pattern
<rohan> Having a problem with mplayer. when trying to play dvd i get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device". it worked last week!
<[aJ] > I installed php5 using aptitude how do I enable apache to use it....something about /etc/apache2/mod-enabled
<Francisco> soundray, can you help me."?
<GTX> does ubuntu support
<GTX> directadmin ?
<glacious> soundray: but the patters are stored in a separate file
<_jason> ubotu: tell [aJ]  about lamp
<soundray> Francisco, I can try -- Warning: I last used minicom about six years ago :)
<Francisco> I am doing the process but I don't undersatn the instrutionn.s"
<[aJ] > _jason: I was looking for the command a2enmod
<Francisco> soundray, This should download the source into a directory named moto4lin. Now compile the source.
<soundray> glacious, sounds to me like a case for 'for pattern in $(cat patterns) ; do grep $pattern files | tr -d "\n" ; echo $pattern ; done
<soundray> '
<Francisco> soundray, how can I compile
<^j^> Where is the sources list?
<pontusen> Francisco,  there should be a readme for specific details to compile from source
<^j^> They mention it, but where is it?
<soundray> Francisco, you may find more detail in a file called README or INSTALL. Generically, it's 'make ; sudo make install' or similar.
<Tysai> can anyone help with a kmenu problem?
<soundray> ^j^, in /etc/apt/
<Francisco> pontusen, there is not a readme."
<emily> I'm trying to understand how to use samba in ubuntu to mount my university account onto my computer at home. It's very easy in OS-X, but I don't understand how to do it in ubuntu. how do you use samba on the client-end?
<Francisco> ~$cd moto4lin
<Francisco> ~/moto4lin$qmake
<Francisco> ~/moto4lin$make
<Francisco> ~/moto4lin$sudo make install
<Francisco> sorry
<GTX> does ubuntu support direct admin?
<soundray> emily, very simple -- you don't :)
<emily> soundray, ok then what do i use...? i don't understand how os-x does it, but I've been told that I can do it in ubuntu. the service OS-X uses is unix
<soundray> emily, you use smbclient / smbmount.
<emily> soundray, can you give me example of the syntax?
<emily> or send me somewhere to learn?
<savon> HEllo my movies is playing to fast!
<^j^> to upgrade from hoary to breezy I just need to change the source.list?
<savon> What is wrong?
<_jason> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<robertj> emily, do you want it automounted on /mnt/Somewhere at boot or just to be able to save to it?
<savon> I think it playing in 30 fps but they shold play in 25
<_jason> savon: if you use mplayer you can use []  and {} to change playback speed, don't know about your actual problem though
<emily> robertj, either way.  I want to be able to mount it somewhere and unmount it if I feel like it.  read/write, etc
<K-O> Does anyone know why i can't edit the Kmenu?
<_jason> K-O: try asking #kubuntu too
<savon> oh I use vlc!
<bubba> every 3 to 5 seconds, my log files get bigger and bigger!
<savon> and gxine
<_jason> savon: see if it happens with other players too
<robertj> emily: smbmount will work, you might can get by with just gnome vfs by using the Places menu if you aren't a heavy user
<biovore> K-O: keditmenu
<K-O> oh yea, sorry. im acually using ubuntu with kde installed. ill check the  kubuntu room
<_jason> K-O: no problem you can ask here, but more kde users in there so better chance of someone knowing
<[aJ] > Ok I installed php5-mysql and php5-pgsql and both of them are for the wrong client version for php. I've got pgsql 8.1.2 installed and phpinfo() says it has 8.0.3 and I've got mysql 4.1.12 and phpinfo says it's got mysql client 4.0.24. Is there a way to fix this?
<Alexi5> can you guys tell me if you can see this pic on my web server http://kenalex.ath.cx/test/Sreenshot.png
<K-O> thanks
<[aJ] > [aJ] : who's going to be first to tell me to compile from scratch? :D
<savon> with thotem to
<_jason> Alexi5: no
<savon> totem
<Alexi5> _jason: did you get an error
<dutch> Alexi5: 404
<_jason> [aJ] : just use the link ubotu sent you before
<emily> robertj, i tried to read about smbmount but I don't understand the syntax or how to use that command...  i also tried using the places menu, but i don't know what to type in all the fields...
<_jason> Alexi5: yes, page doesn't exist
<Alexi5> try http://kenalex.ath.cx/test/
<[aJ] > _jason: thanks
<Alexi5> and see if you see any thing in the directory
<robertj> emily: what do you type in OS X?
<[aJ] > _jason: I need php5 not 4
<dutch> Alexi5: that works
<z1pp3r> Is there a way of installing the 'nvidia' driver through synaptic nowadays? Or am i still forced to install them "by hand"? Using ubuntu 5.10
<Alexi5> check out the file screenshot.png
<Alexi5> and see it loads
<emily> robertj, in osx, it's all gui.  you just type 'command+k' and you type in the name of the campus server.  it then asks for a username and password.
<dutch> Alexi5: it's there
<[aJ] > _jason: guess I'll just install from source
<isceald> can anyone tell me how to resolve irq conflicts?
<emily> robertj, it then just mounts that share on your desktop.
<_jason> [aJ] : php5 is in the repos just use the instructions and change the 4 to a 5
<_jason> Alexi5: yeah that page works
<z1pp3r> isceald, try moving one of the components that are conflicting. If it's the soundcard for example, try moving it to the pci port above it or the one below it
<savon> IT happens with 3 video players vls totem and gxine, that the movies is playing to fast!
<cafuego> emily: It's all GUI in Gnome too. You choose 'Places -> Connect to Server...' and then set it up.
<emily> robertj, when I try using the places menu, it appears to mount something, so i know i got it partly right, but it gives me an error when i try to open the folder.
<HelpMeWithACPI> isceald, irq conflicts are when 2 devices are trying to use the same IRQ. set one to a different IRQ, or disable IRQ (if possible for that device).
<isceald> it's my usb keyboard (ps2 port is broken) and a pci card, i guess i can move the pci
<soundray> emily, you probably have to enter something like 'sudo smbmount //windowsserver/shareddir/ /mnt/ -o username=user,workgroup=WORKGROUP'
<Alexi5> thanks _jason and dutch
<robertj> emily: hold a sec
<soundray> emily, seeing this, do you know what to replace with what?
<isceald> helpme, i know that, i jsut want to know what the command is to change it.
<emily> cafuego, yeah i tried that, but like i just said to robertj, i don't know all the information I apparently need to make it work... so i need to learn what all those parts mean
<emily> soundray, i don't know what the 'workgroup' would be...
<cafuego> emily: Ah ok. Is there any chance whatoever thats amba is not yet installed?
<HelpMeWithACPI> 25528   /var/log/
<HelpMeWithACPI>   <--- getting bigger
<emily> cafuego, no samba is installed.
<lekvar> I've had an install problem I'd like to toss out for comment if anyone has any.  I've researched it and found nothing especially helpful, but I'm still fishing so here goes...
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI: Yes, that's what log files do.
<soundray> emily, try without one first, then.
<biovore> HelpMeWithACPI: P4?
<fatbrain> What's ubuntus equivalent to windows winamp?
<HelpMeWithACPI> cafuego, do yours fill up 25M/day?
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI:  1037320 /var/log   (You have a LONG way to go)
<lekvar> I'm trying to install Breezy on a Thinkpad 600e with a xircom ethernet card and the installer refuses to set it up regardless of which modules I load.  I think it's really a 2.6 kernel issue since I had the same problem with Debian and 2.6 kernels.  Does this ring any bells?
<HelpMeWithACPI> biovore, Turion 64
<biovore> no clue there
<lekvar> [The "it" which isn't set up being the pcmcia ethernet interface.] 
<cafuego> fatbrain: beep-media-player (bmp) or xmms
<crimsun> lekvar: you probably need to force apm instead of acpi for the 600E
<HelpMeWithACPI> cafuego, holy crap dude, youve got over a gig of logfiles!
<crimsun> lekvar: please Google for Thomas Hood's 600E page
<rohan> Help! I can't get mplayer to play dvd's --- I HAVE ALL CODECS --- it was working last week and now it's telling me "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device" when i press play. Don't think i've changed anything ... does anyone have any ideas???
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI: Yeah. *compressed* logfiles.
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI: They're probably around 10GB when uncompressed
<HelpMeWithACPI> cafuego, thats utterly ridiculous
<robertj> emily, you need the share name which OS X gives you a list of choices but ubuntu does not
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI: They're not in the way, why would I trash them?
<_jason> cafuego: are these online somewhere?
<zipper> cafuego, may i ask why you do not remove some of them?
<WildRabbit> Do you guys know of a good, visual / with GUI FTP Server for a local network?
<zipper> i mean, what are they good for?
<emily> soundray, i tried using that command, replacing it with info that I know, but it says connection failed so i must not know what to type
<biovore> WildRabbit: konqueror works well for ftp/sftp/scp
<HelpMeWithACPI> cafuego, did  you ever think maybe you should fix something?
<fatbrain> cafuego: thanks.
<zipper> i know what a log file is good for, but cmon.. You cannot possibly need something that was logged 5 years ago
<cafuego> zipper: Tey're mail logs, they allow me to check what's happened to any mail sent/received through my machine over the past few years.
<_jason> cafuego: never mind, thought you were talking about irc channel logs
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI: No, I am aware of rule #1.
<cafuego> _jason: Ew, no ;-)
<emily> robertj, when i connect using osx, it does give me two names... either 'home' or 'public_html'... so if i want 'home' how do i make that work in ubuntu?
<HelpMeWithACPI> cafuego, if it works dont break it some more ?
<WildRabbit> biovore, any Gnome ftpd ?
<soundray> emily, pls try 'smbclient -u username -L host'. It should ask for your password, then give you a share list.
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<biovore> WildRabbit: theres gftp
<biovore> WildRabbit: I never liked it much
<WildRabbit> biovore, ftp server
<cafuego> HelpMeWithACPI: The box processes mail for around 100 domains, lots of logs is normal.
<biovore> or get firefox and fireftp extention
<HelpMeWithACPI> cafuego, and well.. yours is working great! better than most!
<WildRabbit> biovore,  not client
<roaet> how does one configure the places menu?
<lekvar> crimsun: You mean the boot parameter apm=force by that, right?
<robertj> Service type windows share, server (servername) Share is "home" Username (username) and whatever name you want for the connection
<biovore> WildRabbit: server app?
<WildRabbit> biovore, yes, that I can access from other computers
<robertj> but Gnome VFS is rather crappy :(
<zipper> Is there a way of installing the 'nvidia' driver through synaptic nowadays? Or am i still forced to install them "by hand" (download from nvidia site, install, change xorg.conf from nv to nvidia and so on)? Using ubuntu 5.10
<soundray> !rule 6
<crimsun> lekvar: the precise syntax escapes me momentarily; check Thomas's page
<ubotu> it has been said that rule 6 is Do not take yourself too seriously.
<biovore> WildRabbit: with a gui?
<WildRabbit> biovore, preferrably, anyone that is just easy to install
<biovore> WildRabbit: just apt-get install proftpd or wu-ftpd or vsftpd
<emily> soundray, it told me "Not enough '\' characters in service
<emily> " and outputted usage information
<biovore> there should just work out of the box
<soundray> emily, 'smbclient -u username -L //host/'.
<emily> soundray, that was when i just now tried 'smbclient -u....' like you suggested.
* _jason wonders about rules 3-5
<dcode> I'm running breezy on a server, and I wanted to copy over some files from a Mac-formated usb drive...it doesn't recognize any partitions...is there a module that I need to load first?
<dcode> besides hfsplus.ko
<emily> ok, i tried //onid.orst.edu/ after the -L but it gave me the same output
<emily> that was to soundray
<soundray> emily, hmm.
<Klick_> hey all, whats the best eye candy ftp client out there built for ubuntu?
<soundray> emily, 'smbclient -u username -L \\\\host\\' ?
<biovore> soundray: you can allways try smb mount
<lekvar> crimsun: Thought I'd been through that but maybe I missed something.  I'll dig around thanks.
<cafuego> emily: 'smbclient -U username -L hostname'
<richbayliss> hi all
<GTX> does ubuntu support direct admin?
<cafuego> emily: No slashes needed there
<richbayliss> im looking for a quick helpout
<biovore> ask
<richbayliss> on network cards
<richbayliss> ok
<soundray> cafuego, that's what I thought...
<richbayliss> I have a PC, breezy installed, and it has 2 NIC's
<richbayliss> both the same card
<soundray> biovore, we did.
<richbayliss> 1 is detected in the Network Panel
<richbayliss> the other isnt
<Bradiiel> hi
<Bradiiel> i would like some help
<richbayliss> but in device manager (ubuntu's) the 2 nics are there
<MarcN> beagled seems crashier lately.
<richbayliss> so
<biovore> richbayliss: what dose ifconfig say?
<biovore> richbayliss: (in a terminal type ifconfig)
<richbayliss> shows only eth0 and lo
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone help me getting NTFS mounting setup?
<erUSUL> richbayliss, may help the output of ifconfig -a and lspci -v. Use pastebin
<biovore> richbayliss: what about ifconfig -a
<Madpilot> !tell Nunquam_Fidelis about mountwindows
<erUSUL> !tell Nunquam_Fidelis about windowsdrives
<richbayliss> eth0 lo sit0
<Bradiiel> i dont no anything about linux, but i installed ubuntu on this old computer, now i start it up, i get this ubuntu screen loading stuff, then it asks me to login, and i dont have a user name or password to put in there
<biovore> Nunquam_Fidelis: mount /dev/device -t ntfs /media/mountpoint
<erUSUL> richbayliss, and the output of lspci -v (use pastebin)
<biovore> richbayliss: what make are the 2 nics?
<emily> cafuego, i tried that already and it gave me that error i mentioned above. then others have been saying to use slashes... i'm trying their suggestions now
<_jason> Bradiiel: didn't  you set one up during the install?
<Bradiiel> no i dont think so
<richbayliss> 1 sec
<savon> I dont get any sound in mplayer
<roaet> anyone know how to configure nautilus?
<_jason> Bradiiel: did you do a normal install?
<_jason> ubotu: tell savon about mplayer
<Bradiiel> yes
<Madpilot> Bradiiel, there should have been a 'choose username/pw' section during the install...
<cafuego> emily: Traditionally you need the slashes in smbmount, but not in smbclient.
<Bradiiel> aw damn
<soundray> savon, enter 'mplayer -ao help' and try the options it tells you.
<Bradiiel> i installed like 2 months ago then left it
<cafuego> emily: smbmount would need //hostname/sharename
<Bradiiel> must have forgotten
<_jason> Bradiiel: forgotten what you put?  reboot in recovery mode
<Bradiiel> you gotta remember that i dont know anything about linux
<soundray> Bradiiel, can you access it while we chat?
<Bradiiel> yeah i am
<emily> soundray, i tried yours with the \\\\host\ but it says 'timeout connecting to  128.193.4.140:445...' (isn't that the wrong kind of ip?)
<Bradiiel> i am rebooting
<_jason> Bradiiel: when you reboot just choose recovery mode from the list (press ESC if you don't see a list)
<clever`rev> im trying to help a friend install the right video drive for his ubuntu
<Bradiiel> k
<dcode> can someone help me with mounting a mac-formatted hard disk
<dcode> ??
<clever`rev> i have ssh and X11 access to his pc
<clever`rev> how do i see what video card he has?
<biovore> clever`rev: lspci -v
<emily> cafuego, i'm trying without slashes again, but capitalizing the -U
<cafuego> emily: no, that's the right IP. mine times out too, so probably it's not using samba or is firewalled. (it better be for connections from the net as a whole)
<Bradiiel> ok i'm in recovery mode
<cafuego> clever`rev: lspci | grep VGA
<emily> cafuego, i can connect to it from anywhere, even from home when I connect with my ibook... so there must be some kind of authentication
<clever`rev> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<_jason> anyone know a clever command for Bradiiel to get username of user 1000? or should he just look at /etc/passwd?
<GTX> does ubuntu support direct admin?
<redguy> _jason: how about grep 100 /etc/passwd ?
<cafuego> wtf is direct admin?
<clever`rev> http://clever.mine.nu/paste11.txt is most of the output of lspci
<dcode> _jason: grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<redguy> _jason: erm that would be 1000
<cafuego> getent passwd 1000
<_jason> Bradiiel: do that ^
<bad_iNFO> if i leave linux running things start to get laggy
<GTX> _jason, do you know if direct admin supports ubuntu ?
<cafuego> mine is nicer
<Bradiiel> ok
<bad_iNFO> mouse cursor jumps
<richbayliss> biovore - you getting my msg's
<_jason> GTX: nope
<bad_iNFO> only thing running htat i see is gdesklets
<emily> soundray, do you have any other ideas...? it times out when I try with the slashes or without the slashes... so cafuego suggested it's not using samba... is there a way to find out what kind of service I should use?
<bad_iNFO> anyne ahve any problems?
<emily> like if it's not using samba?
<redguy> _jason: or even grep 1000 /etc/passwd | cut -f 1 -d ":"
<Bradiiel> k it says stuff
<_jason> heh yeah
<cafuego> emily: In OSX, do you connect to it as smb://hostname/ .. ?
<soundray> emily, are you trying to mount a work share from home?
<_jason> Bradiiel: what's the first thing it says before the :?
<RedRose> how do i uninstall a kernel upgrade? is upgraded to vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<cafuego> redguy: That would fail when using nis, for instance.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> ok, how can I change the permissions of a folder so all users (not just root) can access it?
<Bradiiel> i'm gonna reboot and try the user and pass
<_jason> Bradiiel: you know the pass?
<dcode> can someone help me mount an iPod in breezy?
<Bradiiel> i think so
<RedRose> and it gives me a GRUB error,. but when i do vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 Is works
<_jason> Bradiiel: because you can change it now
<redguy> cafuego: indeed, I can see the elegancy of your command
<Bradiiel> i'll try this first, then if it doesn't work i will change it
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: what folder is it?
<emily> cafuego, no, it just asks for the server name, but then it says "connecting to afp://blah blah"
<RedRose> how do i downgrade my kernel from vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 Is works
<_jason> I think the cut one was more direct
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hda1, I can't access it from Nautilus.
<clever`rev> how do i install ati rage video card drivers on ubuntu?
<emily> soundray, yes i'm trying to mount a school share from home
<Bradiiel> oh i have another question
<Nunquam_Fidelis> It says I don't have the permissions, nickrud
<nickrud> !tell Nunquam_Fidelis about ntfs
<cafuego> emily: afp is *appleshare*, not samba.
<clever`rev> where would i dl it?
<RedRose> how do i downgrade my kernel from vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-i386 to vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386?
<Bradiiel> if i get a PCI wireless card for this computer, does unbuntu have drivers and stuff for that?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> It's mounteed, but I can only access it through terminal at root.
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: I'm assuming that's your windows partition, see the ubotu message
<marlox> alo
<soundray> emily, and the same thing works when you use a Mac from home?
<emily> cafuego, ahh. frack me then huh. haha
<clever`rev> -o uid=yourid
<clever`rev> when mounting
<marlox> alguien habla espaol aki
<marlox> porfa
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<clever`rev> or mount /... -o remount,uid=12345
<richbayliss> anybody help me on the NIC problem??
<emily> soundray, yes i can sucsessfully mount it from my ibook anywhere on the internet... but cafuego just informed me that afp is appleshare, not samba
<richbayliss> biovore seems to have run away ;)
<erUSUL> _jason,  cat /etc/passwd | awk -F : '{if ($3==1000) print $1}'
<RedRose> how do i downgrade my kernel from vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-i386 to vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386?
<cafuego> emily: There may or may not be appletalk support in Ubuntu.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> nickrud, it's mounted, but I can only get to it from root via terminal...
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: it's most likely a permission problem; that script should make it accessible by all
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I didn't see anything about permissions in that link that was sent from ubotu.
<_jason> erUSUL: :)
<emily> thanks cafuego... i'll google for a while. thanks for your help... sorry i'm so inexperienced
<cafuego> emily: That box seems to run FTP though, try that.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I ran the script.
<richbayliss> erUSUL: any clues?
<RedRose> how do i downgrade my kernel from vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-i386 to vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386?
<soundray> emily, look into netatalk - it's an implementation of some Apple protocol stuff for unix.
<cafuego> emily: The appletalk software for Linux is 'netatalk', but I'm pretty sure that only runs as server, not as client.
<cfh_dev> Where can I find the lame executable?
<cafuego> cfh_dev: /usr/bin/xchat is pretty lame.
<isceald> bradiel, there's ubuntu support for wireless, BUT it a lot of people have trouble getting them to work. like me.
<emily> cafuego, i could try ftp from the places menu, but again i don't know what to put in all the fields so it hasn't been able to work yet.
<emily> and ok netatalk... ok
<tjs> I'm running dapper with glx+compiz, totally rocks :) who needs OSX ;) anyway, I have no 'gnome-window-decorator' and I can't figure out where it should have come from. I'm using the dapper packages for everything.
<erUSUL> richbayliss, have you posted the output of lspci -v? (in pastebin)
<darius_> I have a new printer - the Epson Stylus Photo R300 series.  I see that it's detected via dmesg but it doesn't get detected by the printer manager.  Is there something I can do to get this printer detected or is there a way to find out which USB Printer # is mapped?
<cfh_dev> cafuego: lame mp3 encoder
<Bradiiel> ok
<erUSUL> _jason, ;)
<Bradiiel> umm jason
<cafuego> emily: You only need FTP (with login), Server (hostname) and User name (login)
<Madpilot> !tell darius_ about printers
<Bradiiel> how do i reset the pass word from grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<_jason> Bradiiel: ?
<richbayliss> erUSUL: no - no need - both nic's are shown
<savon> hey one big problem til
<_jason> Bradiiel: what is the username you found?
<Bradiiel> ummm
<Nunquam_Fidelis> nickrud, the script just says no useable partitions found...
<Bradiiel> i'm not sure
<Bradiiel> haha
<savon> The sound in mplayer is to low!
<richbayliss> which is why i get confused
<Bradiiel> i think it says 'Spare Computer,,,
<savon> i  can hear it but not nore!
<erUSUL> richbayliss, any clues in the dmesg?
<soundray> emily, appletalk is enabled in ubuntu by default.
<tjs> anyone running compiz on dapper?
<dcode> Bradiiel: do "sudo passwd 'username'"
<cafuego> soundray: client software
<_jason> dcode: he's in recovery
<dcode> okay...no sudo
<_jason> Bradiiel: passwd 'Spare Computer'
<soundray> cafuego, yeah...
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: if you would, paste the output of mtab, cat /etc/fstab, and sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<savon> sudo is your friend
<dcode> can you have spaces in a username?
<_jason> I don't know
<Bradiiel> arrr
<cafuego> dcode: Yes, but.
<Bradiiel> it says unknown user
<nickrud> dcode: don't
<emily> soundray, appletalk is enabled? so how do i use it?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone assist me in getting NTFS setup, rather than sending me a link to a site that doesn't address my problem? ;-
<Nunquam_Fidelis> ;-)
<richbayliss> yeah
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: if you would, paste the output of mtab, cat /etc/fstab, and sudo fdisk -l to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dcode> Bradiiel, what is the first entry on the line before the first :
<Nunquam_Fidelis> ok
<richbayliss> probe of the card failed - error -16
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: do each command in a terminal
<cafuego> Bradiiel: getent passwd 1000 | awk -F: '{print $1}'
<cafuego> Bradiiel: That will print the username.
<soundray> emily, I would have told you already if I knew... no luck with ftp so far?
<Crilly> Ater using the ATi Linux driver installer to "install" my GFX card's driers, I was told to run 'sudo aticonfig' - however I get the following error: "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bradiiel> ok heres what it reads: 'spare:x:1000:1000:Spare Computer,,,:/home/spare:/bin/bash
<Crilly> What am I to do?
<savon> how do I get my wirelec networks card to worke?
<dcode> okay...expanding on that
<Crilly> Install the drivers manually?
<_jason> cafuego: should have just done passwd ` getent passwd 1000 | awk -F: '{print $1}'`, ;)
<dcode> passwd "getent passwd 1000 | awk -F: '{print $1}'
<dcode> "
<cafuego> dcode:  No, no.
<_jason> Bradiiel: passwd spare
<dcode> er...backticks
<Bradiiel> oo
<cafuego> dcode: The username is 'sapre'. So run 'passwd spare'
<Bradiiel> cool
<emily> soundray, it looks like i can ftp through nautilus... just going ftp://server and it prompts me for username and password. So I suppose that would work, although it's not ideal.
<savon> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<zipper> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<zipper> like, totally wicked awesome =)
<Bradiiel> that worked jason
<Bradiiel> thanks
<nickrud> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<soundray> emily, there is also a way to "mount" ftp servers...
<Bradiiel> now i'll see what i can screw up once i get in :)
<nickrud> damn, I missed you earlier
<_jason> Bradiiel: ha
<Unity> xgl is shipped with the new ubuntu?
<emily> soundray, but isn't ftp wide open? i'm not as familiar with security, but i haven't used ftp at all since I learned about ssh and scp
<soundray> emily, the keyword is lufs, but again, I don't know how that works.
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu and #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<cafuego> soundray: gnome-vfs is a middle ground (though it ONLY works in gnome apps)
<cafuego> xgl is busted atm, I think
<dcode> alright...now...I need to mount an external mac-formatted volume...can someone help me
<emily> soundray, thanks for your help. I'm still learninating and i'm glad when I learn new things. it's slow going.
<Bradiiel> jason, if i have a wireless PCI card can ubuntu work with that
<soundray> emily, can you access the stuff you need via ssh? Cause there is a sshfs.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Bradiiel about wireless
<Rob_Dude> Does Linux/Ubuntu have some sort of internal certificate store that I can manage somehow?
<_jason> Bradiiel: check the link in your private message
<Nitro88> hi all
<Nitro88> can any advice me a good PHP Editor?
<richbayliss> swapped it out for an SMC - see what happens
<xnull> kate
<_jason> Nitro88: vim?
<Rob_Dude> I have a citrix client that I need to install to connect to my office's networks
<Crilly> Can someone help me? I need to get this driver installed for better preformance, and I need to sort out my dual-head setup - Ubuntu/My Card is currently cloning my display onto both monitors. It's rather annoying.
<emily> soundray, sshfs would mount it to my computer? and maintain that connection ?
<zipper> Nitro88, i like quanta
<biovore> _jason: vim.. hehe
<Nunquam_Fidelis> nickrud, what is mtab?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I got the other two...
<richbayliss> thing is - it worked in Centos
<biovore> Nunquam_Fidelis: cat /etc/mtab
<Nitro88> thx, now i try that two
<Rob_Dude> I installed the client, but I can't run it because of a certificate error.  It says I've choosen not to trust the CA issuer
<Rob_Dude> and I don't know how to fix that
<Bradiiel> thanks jason
<soundray> emily, essentially, yes.
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: cat /etc/mtab (it's the list of currently mounted stuff)
<soundray> emily, I've only played with it a bit, but it did work.
<Bradiiel> jason: umm now that i put in my user name and password, what do i do
<_jason> Bradiiel: are you in the desktop?
<Bradiiel> it says 'spare@ubuntu:~$'
<pianoboy3333> where would one learn about programming GTK
<Bradiiel> no
<Nitro88> zipper
<emily> soundray, uwahh!!  this might be exactly what I need!
<Nitro88> quanta is for KDE
<Nitro88> i need an editor for Gnome
<zipper> Nitro88, so?
<_jason> Bradiiel: hrmm, what does 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed' say?
<Madpilot> Nitro88, try Bluefish or Screem - both Gnome-native
<Nunquam_Fidelis> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9392
<Nitro88> Madpilot
<zipper> Nitro88,  well, using gnome doesnt entirely exclude kde applications. Don't know any gnome editors, sorry.
<Nitro88> with bluefish i can't edit php files...
<Nitro88> i know zipper
<biovore> Nitro88: php files are just text..
<Bradiiel> jason it says Installed: (none)
<biovore> Nitro88: use gedit or something
<Nitro88> but i like all gnome-native program
<Madpilot> Nitro88, really? I've done a bit of PHP work in Bluefish
<_jason> Bradiiel: you want a desktop environment right?
<Nitro88> yeah Madpilot
<zipper> Nitro88, i understand... Can't help you then, sorry
<keegan> Would anyone know how to get ALSA to do 5.1 Surround Sound?
<Madpilot> Nitro88, but yeah, I know gedit does proper tag colouring for PHP as well
<Lorenzod> Nitro88: PHP should work fine with bluefish.
<Bradiiel> yes jason
<Nitro88> thank zipper
<Lorenzod> You could also give screem a try.
<_jason> Bradiiel: issue the command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<newcomplexlife> ./spanish
<richbayliss> ok
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<richbayliss> this is weord
<newcomplexlife> how i can conect to spanish server???
<Nitro88> Lorenzod are you italian?
<richbayliss> i have put an SMC nic in this box
<zipper> "dapper".... Is that the same as SID is in debian?
<_jason> newcomplexlife: you can get to the channel by doing: /join #ubuntu-es
<newcomplexlife> tnxs
<keegan> Would anyone know how to get ALSA to do 5.1 Surround Sound?
<Lorenzod> Nitro88: actually, no, but I can see why you ask..
<soundray> zipper, no, dapper will be released; sid never will.
<richbayliss> and it hasnt found it in the network panel, but it has somehow moved my eth0 device, and it is now eth0
<richbayliss> so
<richbayliss> it is DEF supporteed
<Nitro88> Lorenzod lol it's for the nickname
<richbayliss> but why would my other card not be there
<Bradiiel> jason it denied me
<_jason> Bradiiel: what did it say?  did you use your user password?
<zipper> soundray, ah, so it's the unstable release. I used to use debian, where the stable release were more or less useless for desktop use, is the same the case in unbuntu?
<Bradiiel> 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Unity> here is a funny quote not meant to be offensive to ubuntu, just showing how misinformed some ppl are: "ubuntu is just debian with African sprinkles."
<Lorenzod> Nitro88: my name is Lorenzo, but I'm Swedish (which is odd to most people)
<Nitro88> Madpilot i need a program to create an entire PHP page...
<soundray> zipper, not at all.
<keegan> Would anyone know how to get ALSA to do 5.1 Surround Sound?
<Bradiiel> then i ran that
<_jason> Bradiiel: well run what it said I guess
<Nitro88> Lorenzod eh eh :D
<Bradiiel> and it said 'dpkg: requested operation requires superuser priviledge'
<_jason> Bradiiel: put sudo in the front of it
<soundray> zipper, part of the intention when ubuntu was founded was to solve that very problem you mention.
<pianoboy3333> Is gnome in ubuntu powered by GTK+?
<pianoboy3333> !GTK+
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<pianoboy3333> !GTK
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> Nitro88, either Bluefish or Screem should do that just fine
<Unity> pianoboy3333: gnome is built over gtk
<Madpilot> pianoboy3333, GTK2
<zipper> soundray, ah, sweet. If i for some reason (Xgl.... drool) want to use dapper anyway, are there any major concerns i should know about?
<Lorenzod> pianoboy3333: do you know of any Gnome that is not powered by Gtk+?
<keegan> Would anyone know how to get ALSA to do 5.1 Surround Sound?
<pianoboy3333> Lorenzod: sorry, I didn't know...
<Unity> pianoboy3333: this is not only on ubuntu; this is on all gnome
<Unity> =(
<JewelerX> hi
<Nunquam_Fidelis> nickrud, you saw the link, right?
<emily> soundray just told me about sshfs, and i'm having trouble getting it to work.  I try to mount my remote share to a folder on my desktop, but then when i try to open it, i get an error saying that it can't be accessed, maybe it was deleted, and the folder itself disappears (and is visible only to root).... anyone have ideas?
<Lorenzod> pianoboy3333: np
<soundray> zipper, it can break at any minute. Don't use it on a machine that you depend on.
<Nitro88> Madpilot with bluefish i can't do PHP pages, or i'm an inept :D
<JewelerX> can anyone help me
<isceald> does anyone know the ubuntu equivalent of debian systctl.conf?
<JewelerX> how do u
<JewelerX> watch dvds
<JewelerX> on ubuntu
<GTX> why does webmin not work in ubuntu? tried on 10 different servers
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<crimsun> isceald: it's the same /etc/sysctl.conf
<Madpilot> Nitro88, try Screem - I think all the PHP stuff I've done (not much) has been in that, not Bluefish
<JewelerX> thanks man
<Lorenzod> Nitro88: You *can* edit PHP with bluefish
<GTX> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000
<Madpilot> JewelerX, ease up on the Enter key, thanks
<isceald> ah, typo, thanks
<JewelerX> ok sorry, first time on irc
<soundray> zipper, and join #ubuntu+1 for more advice.
<zipper> soundray, okay, thanks
<richbayliss> anyone!?
<Nitro88> i've got NVU too, you think is better NVU or Screem?
<Madpilot> JewelerX, no problem, but one line is better than lots - this is a busy channel
<richbayliss> this is really anoying me
<keegan> Would anyone know how to get ALSA to do 5.1 Surround Sound?
<Madpilot> Nitro88, I prefer Screem, WYSIWYG apps annoy me
<biovore> keegan: it depends if your sound card support 5.1 in linux
<Nitro88> ok Madpilot
<crimsun> keegan: using what app?
<ojp> Hi
<ojp> test only
<ojp> exit
<biovore> try /quit
<keegan> Its a C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6
<keegan> I use Amarok and Beep to play my music
<crimsun> keegan: depending on which app you use, you can choose the surround setting.
<llODxCOll> i use rhythmbox for music
<biovore> keegan: I think you might be screwed on the 5.1 front
<soundray> emily, what mount command did you use?
<tenco> test
<crimsun> keegan: for b-m-p, you need to change the alsa device to plug:surround51 in the alsa output plugin configuration
<Nitro88> Madpilot i never understood how to create a link button in HTML
<Nitro88> how to do it?
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: yes
<keegan> I don't have a plug:surround51
<keegan> Do you know where I can get it?
<crimsun> keegan: type it in
<Madpilot> Nitro88, join #html or #ubuntu-offtopic (I'm in both channels...)
<GTX> why does webmin not work in ubuntu? tried on 10 different servers
<foampeace> Nitro88: #html might know
<Rob_Dude> How do I install a .cer file in Linux?
<recon00> How can I play .swf (flash) files in ubuntu?\
<keegan> I typed it in and only two speakers are working
<nickrud> Nunquam_Fidelis: I did a sudo umount /dev/hda1 (after running the diskmounter script), then mount /dev/hda1 and was able to see the files
<JewelerX> how do I get my .rar files to unzip?
<biovore> recon00: install flash
<oga> i'm having trouble rendering a website using firefox... i know it works w/ i-explorer, it's a php site so is there an ad on that i need to make it work w/ ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell JewelerX about rar
<biovore> oga: probably using something active X on it
<_jason> ubotu: tell recon00 about flash
<oga> probably
<oga> so fix = go to windows box?
<soundray> emily, still here?
<biovore> oga: witch means the web developer is some kinda of noob
<biovore> oga: or wine and IE
<oga> it's for a health / uni thing... they don't like the technology
<Unity> biovore: witch is an ugly evil woman
<biovore> Unity: rgr that
<Bradiiel> jason i got stuck
<_jason> Bradiiel: what happened?
<biovore> oga: or get vmware and install windows on linux
<Unity> biovore: what is rgr?
<biovore> Unity: roger
<nickrud> witch: a woman who thinks women have rights
<pr3t0r1an0> Please help me! I need install mp3 in my PC
<Bradiiel> 'E: unmet dependencies. try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages
<_jason> ubotu: tell pr3t0r1an0 about mp3
<Unity> nickrud: that's sexist
<nickrud> Unity: no, that's reality
<Unity> nickrud: what nation are you from?
<Plug> Anyone know if Breezy can do XV output as a VMware guest?
<_jason> Bradiiel: try that :), I don't think your install completed correctly
<biovore> Plug: it should be able to
<disastorm> hey
<pr3t0r1an0> I can't lisent mp3
<llODxCOll> ubotu: tell llODxCOll about mp3
<nickrud> Unity: US, but, this is so off-topic 
<disastorm> how many passes does memtest86 do?
<richbayliss> can nobody help me
<Bradiiel> i did it
<_jason> pr3t0r1an0: read your private emssages from ubotu
<Bradiiel> then i got error
<isceald> anyone know how to fix "unable to reserve mem region"?
<_jason> Bradiiel: what error
<pr3t0r1an0> ok
<richbayliss> i really need help with this problem
<Plug> biovore: x11 works, xv doesn't.  (using the ubuntu image from vmware)
<llODxCOll> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Unity> ubotu tell richbayliss about anyone
<llODxCOll> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<biovore> Plug: hmm.. what app? mplayer?
<Plug> anything using gstreamer, or mplayer
<biovore> Plug: on mplayer I have to pass the -xv flag
<crimsun> isceald: do you have easyboot or quickboot enabled for that 600E?
<disastorm> how many passes does memtest86 do?
<crimsun> disastorm: 3 by default
<biovore> the -vo xv flag I mean
<llODxCOll> however many you let it
<disastorm> ok thanks
<Plug> biovore: mine defaults to -vo xv, but stops straight away if you try (after a half second of sound)
<Plug> -vo x11 works, but won't fullscreen properly
<disastorm> i got 2 errors on the 0th pass, but i didnt get any on the pass after that.  DOes that mean theres something wrong with it?
<Bradiiel> e:sub-process
<biovore> Plug: intressing..  I don't run linux on vmware that much
<biovore> ussualy run windows on vmware
<llODxCOll> !memtest
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, llODxCOll
<llODxCOll> stupid ubotu
<Bradiiel> "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<soundray> disastorm, yes, it does.
<ACU> Hi guys --- Do you know why K3B software (DVD and CD burning) soft is not aded by default to Ubuntu ---- it took me 2 months to find it ---
<isceald> crimsun, i have quickboot enabled, should i disable it?
<llODxCOll> Bradiiel: means something else is using /usr/bin/dpkg
<disastorm> oh hey soundray
<dyrne> Plug: guess you could always watch it in framebuffer ;p
<richbayliss> I have a box with 2 NIC's in it. 1 SMC card, 1 Realtek. The ubuntu network panel only shows me the Realtek, but "lspci" shows me both. Dmesg contains no errors about the SMC card. "ifconfig -a" shows me only eth0 (the Realtek card).
<disastorm> i remember u
<nickrud> ACU: it's in kubuntu, not ubuntu
<biovore> ACU: its in kubuntu be defaultr
<_jason> ACU: it's in the repositories
<crimsun> isceald: absolutely
<Plug> I can play it in Windows, but i'm trying to be a bit nicer at my LUG meeting using vmware player & Linux :)
<biovore> lolz
<disastorm> i got a new psu and my computer stopped crashing but now my windows wont install and i get a cannot copy file error
<savon> !ati
<isceald> ok, sounds easy :)
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<disastorm> so i decided to run memtest
<Bradiiel> i think i'm ready to give up on this
<llODxCOll> !food
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, llODxCOll
<matsur> hi all, i have a realtek sound card w/ mixer. how do i get rid of this software mixer BS that only allows one program access to sound out at a time?
<Plug> x11 doesn't support scaling.  need xv. :/
<nickrud> !dmix
<ubotu> it has been said that dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<HammerBlade2020> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks hammerblade2020 :)
<_jason> Bradiiel: something went wrong during the install, are you sure it completed?
<Howitzer> Okay, i miss some KDE applications on this ubuntu box and i don't want to download them all again(slow internet), so i wondered if it's possible to add my kubuntu cd(5.10) to the repositories as like it was a normal ubuntu cd (and thus prompts you for the cd when trying to apt-get a package on the cd)
<floyd_n_milan> i just installed Ubuntu, but the grub it installed refuses to start any of the OSs listed telling me, Unknown partition type 0x8e and i am certainly not booting from and LVM physical volume!
<soundray> disastorm, good choice. Now you've found another source of error. Will you be able to get a refund/exchange for the memory, too?
<biovore> Plug: when I deal with Multimedia stuff like video and audio I always have to build that stuff from scratch to get everything working with all the codecs.
<llODxCOll> !botsnack
<matsur> nickrud, thanks, will try
<Bradiiel> i quit
<Plug> hmmm.  codecs are working fine this time :)
<Bradiiel> bye linux!
<disastorm> no i had the memory for 2 years dont think  i can refund it
<Plug> I could try upgrading the image to dapper
<Bradiiel> thanks for your help jason
<bimberi> Howitzer: Synaptic, Edit menu, Add CD-ROM
<richbayliss> Unity: i did as the bot said
<nickrud> matsur: it's not trivial, if you have problems, look for crimsun for specific help
<HammerBlade2020> Bradiiel, don't give up
<Howitzer> omfg
<Howitzer> i feel so stupid now
<Howitzer> ty
<disastorm> so if i got 2 errors in memtest that means the memory is more than likely causing the problem preventing me from installing windows?
<biovore> Plug: AAC in ubuntu mplayer and xine is lacking
<_jason> Bradiiel: you should give it another try, my install went through smoothly.  It's worth it, trust me :)
<llODxCOll> Bradiiel what exactly is your problem
<Bradiiel> i dont have the disks anymore
<Plug> sure, all i want is an xvid, which is ok. the input side is fine, the output is borked :)
<llODxCOll> what
<_jason> Bradiiel: burn one on a cd-rw
<llODxCOll> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Howitzer> hmm
<biovore> Plug: you can always try dsl
<biovore> sdl
<Howitzer> bimberi, it still wants to download from the internet?
<bimberi> Howitzer: np :)
<soundray> disastorm, more than likely would be certain. There's never anything certain with memory errors. But it's not worth searching anywhere else before you've fixed them.
<Rob_Dude> Can Linux read and write to NTFS partitions now, or just read?
<Howitzer> i searched for k3b
<Bradiiel> takes time to find that then burn it cuz i got slow connecion then i dont know how to install on top of what i already put in there
<llODxCOll> Rob_Dude justs read
<Rob_Dude> Cool
<crimsun> matsur: your onboard sound is not capable of multiplexing streams, therefore you have to use a software solution. Breezy uses dmix by default, which is ALSA's library-level muxer.
<dyrne> Rob_Dude: word is in april with dapper yes
<HammerBlade2020> Rob_Dude, it can write, but it's not safe
<biovore> Rob_Dude: It can write to ntfs, but not with ubuntu stock
<disastorm> ok is there a way i can tell which memory stick is broken or do i have to test each one seperately?
<bimberi> Howitzer: yes, if the packages have been updated they will come from the 'net
<Howitzer> ack
<Howitzer> can i undo that
<bimberi> Howitzer: what package? kubuntu-desktop?
<Howitzer> no
<ACU> Thanks -- so Kubuntu is better ---- I am having a hellish of a time trying to connect to folders shared in windows (or MacOSX) servers ---- I use smb:// etc to connect and either I see the folders inside but it does not allow me to do anything --- or in other folders I cannot see the content ----- I need a simple solution (for my litttle baby brain )
<__mikem> !kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> disastorm, separately I'm afraid.
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<Howitzer> k3b, amorok,..
<Rob_Dude> One more Q - Ubuntu found and mounted my windows partitions - but to access it I need to use 'sudo'.  What would I do to change that...chmod the whole thing?
<Bradiiel> jason i will download the .iso again
<_jason> Bradiiel: you could always order a free cd from shipit and wait until it arrives.  It takes a bit though, usually 6-8 weeks
<pr3t0r1an0> por favor alguien habla espaol?
<disastorm> ok
<savon> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<__mikem> The way Kubuntu has kde configured is herendous
<Plug> 'no adaptors present' in xvinfo
<richbayliss> I have a box with 2 NIC's in it. 1 SMC card, 1 Realtek. The ubuntu network panel only shows me the Realtek, but "lspci" shows me both. Dmesg contains no errors about the SMC card. "ifconfig -a" shows me only eth0 (the Realtek card)
<Bradiiel> is there anything i should do to the broken ubuntu
<Howitzer> ack, can i undo this?, i download at 86kB/s :(
<bimberi> Howitzer: you could try disabling the 'net repositories, update and retry
<JewelerX> can someone tell me how u install airsnort on ubuntu???
<Howitzer> hmm
<bimberi> Howitzer: isn't there a cancel button?
<Howitzer> good idea
<dyrne> Rob_Dude: it mounted it wrong do sudo gedit /etc/fstab find the line for your win partition and change options column to umask=000,defaults
<ACU> I got it installed it seem gorgeous (K3B)   http://www.k3b.org/
<Rob_Dude> Thanks dyrne
<_jason> Bradiiel: maybe someone here knows better than I do about those errors, you can put them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and link to them here and see if someone else can help with it
<dyrne> Rob_Dude: on next reboot will mount ok
<biovore> JewelerX: apt-get install airsnore
<bimberi> Howitzer: you might have dependency issues, but you never know :)
<floyd_n_milan> i just installed Ubuntu, but the grub it installed refuses to start any of the OSs listed telling me, Unknown partition type 0x8e and i am certainly not booting from and LVM physical volume! anyone?
<Bradiiel> no thats ok
<JewelerX> many thanks
<Bradiiel> can i wipe the harddrive from where i am right now?
<disastorm> also if i run memtest and i dont get errors does that mean theres nothing wrong with ram or does it sometimes take multiple runs to get errors
<Plug> i'll try #vmware, thanks
<gregg> hi. I just did an update with synaptic, first time for a month or so, and now my x server fails on startup. fonts seem to be the problem. any ideas?
<JewelerX> is there a way to access ur window's partion files from ubuntu?
<Howitzer> but bimberi, if amorok installs on kubuntu with only the cd, it must install now aswell right?
<nima> has anyone heard of foresight linux?
<pr3t0r1an0> epale chamos de pana necesito una mano
<_jason> Bradiiel: just format it if you want to
<dyrne> ubotu: tell JewelerX about ntfs
<Bradiiel> and how do i do that
<pr3t0r1an0> es mi primer dia usando linux y no entiendo casi nada hacerca de la configuracion
<Bradiiel> is there a command
<dyrne> JewelerX: also see my comment to Rob_Dude a few lines up
<soundray> floyd_n_milan, maybe your hard disk is too new for your BIOS. See if you can switch LBA mode in the BIOS setup.
<_jason> pr3t0r1an0: /join #ubuntu-es
<Mabus06> What sort of non-malicious reason would you want to delete everything?
<nima> do foresight linux ant ubuntu share the same drivers?
<gregg> JewelerX mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<_jason> Bradiiel: not that I know of, I would use a livecd and use gparted to do it
<Bradiiel> i am reinstalling ubuntu
<Bradiiel> ok too much work
<bimberi> Howitzer: yes, it and all its dependencies should be on the kubuntu CD
<__mikem> They should make a program that intersepts commands like rm -r ~ before they are actually executed
<andrei> how do i install firefox
<floyd_n_milan> soundray, grub installed on Gentoo and Fedora work perfectly fine
<_jason> Bradiiel: when you reinstall there is an otion to wipe the drive iirc
<Bradiiel> ok great
<Bradiiel> thats easy enough
<richbayliss> why cant anyone help out here?
<andrei> how do i install firefox 1.5
<richbayliss> is my problem sooooo  unique?
<disastorm> just wondering, if i run memtest and i dont get errors does that mean theres nothing wrong with ram or does it sometimes take multiple runs to get errors
<bimberi> ubotu tell JewelerX about mountwindows
<crimsun> richbayliss: is that another way of asking why you're not getting personalised service for free?
<__mikem> !firefox
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> it works
<dyrne> richbayliss: mp3 problem? see wiki.ubuntu.com
<jelyon> So how did I manage to download edubuntu from both the Kubuntu and Ubuntu sites?
<Kezzerxir> Whats the command to install linux header files?
<richbayliss> crimsun: definatly!! ;) I just though my problem would be easily solved
<Biguns> richbayless: what do you need help with
<ACU> Any insight of how to connect to folders shared in windows (or MacOSX) servers ---- I use smb:// etc to connect and either I see the folders inside but it does not allow me to do anything --- or in other folders I cannot see the content -----
<Howitzer> thanks a lot bimberi !
<richbayliss> Biguns: I have a box with 2 NIC's in it. 1 SMC card, 1 Realtek. The ubuntu network panel only shows me the Realtek, but "lspci" shows me both. Dmesg contains no errors about the SMC card. "ifconfig -a" shows me only eth0 (the Realtek card)
<bimberi> Howitzer: yw :)
<tonkar> hi! sorry, i have problems with a rar file, somebody could help me please :D
<tonkar> ?
<andrei> HEY
<_jason> tonkar: what ``problems''?
<andrei> HOW DO I INSTALL FIREFOX
<crimsun> tonkar: meaning that you can't open them?
<Bradiiel> ok i will be back here later when i have the .iso
<soundray> disastorm, purists run memtest for a week before concluding their memory is okay. Me personally, I'm happy if there aren't any errors after an overnight run.
<Bradiiel> bye
<richbayliss> Biguns: i just want to have both NIC's working
<_jason> andrei: drop the caps please, and ubuntu comes with firefox
<andrei> i mean firefox 1.5
<pr3t0r1an0> En espaol?
<richbayliss> Biguns: I know that both cards are supported in linux
<crimsun> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kezzerxir> Whats the command to install linux header files?
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_jason> ubotu: tell andrei about ff1.5
<_jason> heh
<nickrud> arg
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cafuego> !es
<tonkar> mmm ..... i have already downloaded the unrar-free file, an it launches me only failed errores
<andrei> thanxxxxxxxxxxx
<GTX> Guys im thinking of installing http://vhcs.net/new/modules/phpwiki/index.php/Quick%20Start , But is that the right guide i should be following  the apt-get one or not? :S
<crimsun> tonkar: no, you need to install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<crimsun> !tell tonkar about repos
<ACU> OK -- another question ---- xvidcap ---- seems cool -- but I cannot install it a hell of a time
<tonkar> ? ... ok, but .... why? what is the problem with the free versin?
<crimsun> tonkar: it doesn't handle the newer v3 rars
<_jason> tonkar: it doesn't open the latest version of rar compression
<Biguns> richbayliss: if you do an ifconfig do they both have ipaddress?
<mainer> debian repos have been quite unstable lately,could someone advise me on ubuntu repos/pkgs,and their stability,please,thanks
<nickrud> tonkar: it doesn't support the latest versions of rar
<tonkar> ok .... thanks a lot! ;)
<nickrud> late again 
<tonkar> bye .. and thanks again
<richbayliss> Biguns: no, the SMC card isnt there, only eth0 ( the Realtek one)
<JewelerX> when i type in apt-get install airsnort, it give me "Could not open lock file/var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (13 permission denied) E; Unable to lock the list directory
<gregg> can anyone hlp with my xorg problem? I have only a command line login, and it kinda sucks
<_jason> JewelerX: if you have synaptic open, close it
<nickrud> JewelerX: you probably have synaptic open, or you did not use sudo
<JewelerX> how do you use sudo?
<Howitzer> sudo xxxxxxxxxx
<Howitzer> :D
<soundray> mainer, Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger is rock solid and fairly up to date.
<nickrud> sudo apt-get airsnort
<_jason> JewelerX: sudo apt-get install blah
<JewelerX> ok thanks
<IdleOne> !tell JewelerX  about sudo
<nickrud> mumbles
<Biguns> richbayless: I am going to try a few things on my computer I'll be back in a minute
<Howitzer> heh
<soundray> mainer, as for 6.04 Dapper Drake -- well, it will be released in April.
<richbayliss> Biguns: thanks
<disastorm> ah ok so once i get new ram i should like run a test on it overnight to make sure they are good or something?
<mainer> soundray: thanks,might re0install,how about breezy??,any advice?
<jelyon> I'm looking for anyone who's successfully finished an install of ubuntu on an oldworld powermac g3
<Howitzer> disabling the internet repo's is quick 'n dirty, but it works :D
<Howitzer> jelyon, i don't see why it wouldn't install
<andrei> wheres the commmand prompt like where i type in stuff
<irvs10tz> guys, need help here.. why is it when i play flash movies, sometimes i hear the audio and sometimes not....????? can somebody explain to me how to fix this problem???????????
<JewelerX> its in terminal
<Howitzer> andrei, Applications, Acessories
<gregg> andrei - ctrl-alt-f1
<soundray> andrei, Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<IdleOne> !tell andrei  about cli
<jelyon> Well, it did, but I'm stuck, after the initial install, at "installing packages."
<Howitzer> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<JewelerX> hey, anyone knows what the password thing is when you type in sudo apt-get install airsnort??? i cant enter anything in
* IdleOne looks at nickrud  and poits
<soundray> andrei, don't say we aren't responsive :)
<IdleOne> points*
<_jason> JewelerX: it's your user password, read the link ubotu sent you
<andrei> thanx guys
<soundray> JewelerX, you can, you just don't see it.
<JewelerX> oh
* nickrud wonders why IdleOne is pointing at him, but reasons there must be a reason
<aliesya_82> hi everybody
<IdleOne> nickrud:  you didnt respond to the cli question :P
<jason_> ok
<jason_> i've got issues
<jason_> lol
<nickrud> hah. you were quick, why cry 
<nickrud> me, I mean
<IdleOne> hehe I wasnt
<_jason> jason_: just ask your question
<JewelerX> where do u put the airsnort install pakage?? it says E: Couldn't find package airsnort
<Howitzer> man
<jason_> my linux box is fine, unless i let it sit for about a day then the system lags
<Howitzer> i love the power of ubuntu+kubuntu
<IdleOne> !tell JewelerX  about repos
<adub> does anyone know where to get a hold of a copy of gamera, it is aol software for linux
<jason_> only major diffrence i see is i leave gdesklets loaded
<_jason> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: (WLAN sniffer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.7e-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<irvs10tz> guys, need help here.. why is it when i play flash movies, sometimes i hear the audio and sometimes not....????? can somebody explain to me how to fix this problem???????????
<Howitzer> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Biguns> richbayless: can you verify that the card was working prior to your Ubuntu install
<Howitzer> IdleOne, !tell doesn't work, you know that? :D
<_jason> JewelerX: enable universe ^
<RemyLaptop> RemyLaptop
<richbayliss> Biguns: yes - definalty
<IdleOne> it doesnt?
<Howitzer> no
<Biguns> on windows are linux
<Howitzer> i always type the actual command xD
<nickrud> !tell Howitzer about restricte
<Biguns> or linux
<nickrud> !tell Howitzer about restricted
<Howitzer> aaaaaaaaaaah
<stevenj> anyone currently using dapper?
<Howitzer> it works like thaaat
<Howitzer> cool
<nickrud> heh
<_jason> stevenj: /join #ubuntu+1
<gregg> am I not asking properly?? please, my xorg install is broken since a dist-update. I am pretty sure it is an easy fix, but not easy enough for me!
<IdleOne> funny when I do it I get a msg from the bot saying it told the person about blah blah at wiki,bubububtnuttu.blah
<irvs10tz> guys, need help here.. why is it when i play flash movies, sometimes i hear the audio and sometimes not....????? can somebody explain to me how to fix this problem???????????
<RemyLaptop> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<stevenj> _jason, what is that?
<irvs10tz> please need help
<_jason> stevenj: that's the dapper channel
<stevenj> _jason, ok thanks
<soundray> gregg, you could be a bit more precise than "is broken".
<nickrud> gregg: what did you dist-upgrade from, and to?
<richbayliss> Biguns: im new to IRC
<Plouj> it seems that the default ubuntu kernel doesn't have SATA drivers compiled in, and I can't set my SATA controller to legacy mode, what can I do?
<andrei> im on a mac, how do i get my mouse to work
<richbayliss> Biguns: how do we have a dedicated chat window? so i dont loose any of your msgs
<Plouj> erm, the problem is, kernel panics at boot
<HelpMeWithACPI> im gunna reboot w/out acpi and see if it doesnt suck... later
<gregg> sound - I did earlier :) but anyways, it fails on startup with a message about not being able to find the default font
<soundray> Plouj, it does have SATA drivers, just not for every chipset that's out there.
<Howitzer> huh
<Howitzer> kinda funny
<Plouj> soundray: ok, sata_nv isn't compiled in, I checked, its a module
<IdleOne> andrei:  I have 2 macs I find they work best when unplugged and in the closet
<soundray> Plouj, have you checked whether it is in initrd?
<GTX> How do I remove a thing which i installed with apt-get and all the other packages it required ..
<andrei> damn
<Howitzer> the only thing out of --everything-- KDE has to offer, i only want amarok and k3b xD
<atoponce> question
<andrei> this used to be in the closet but i decided to put it to sum use
<Howitzer> ask :-)
<JewelerX> ok one last question, i installed it, but now how do i start/use it????
<atoponce> has anyone been successful in distributed computing with ubuntu?
<Plouj> soundray: I don't know what to check for, I tell the boot loader to load vmlinuz with only one param: root=/dev/sda7
<_jason> GTX: you can't easily.  If you use aptitude instead I think it tracks that.  What you can do is remove the package and then use deborphan
<Biguns> richbayless: I am in Japan (which means I am working now) send me a message in the Ubuntuforums and I will tell you what I find out tommorrow
<GTX> _jason, deborphan?
<GTX> :/
<_jason> JewelerX: 'airsnort' in a terminal maybe?
<Biguns> my name in the forums is biguns
<JewelerX> so how do you use it???
<csk89> hi all when i try to play from my cdrom i get this 'Unable to mount the selected volume.:
<csk89> Warning: device /dev/hdc is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<csk89> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<csk89> mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<csk89> Error: could not execute pmount' can anyone help me with this?
<richbayliss> Biguns: ok
<andrei> ubuntu wont let me install sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<_jason> csk89: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<Plouj> soundray: just lik the installer instructed me to do
<Howitzer> Can i use Evolution like KMail?(meaning: rss-feed, agenda, ..)
<_jason> andrei: what does it say when you try
<soundray> Plouj, I take it you've tried /dev/hda7 instead?
<IdleOne> andrei:  for some reason macs work best with mac os and software..think it's hardcoded into the hardware or something...find an old pc for cheap you will be better off
<Howitzer> andrei, why not?
<atoponce> i would like to use beowulf to cluster my server and laptop
<irvs10tz> guys, need help here.. why is it when i play flash movies, sometimes i hear the audio and sometimes not....????? can somebody explain to me how to fix this problem???????????
<andrei> h/o lemme see
<irvs10tz> please need help
<atoponce> just curious if anyone has done it
<jelyon> I'm still having issues, with a brand new install, of getting stuck in an endless loop of installing packages, mysql fails, boots to GUI login, then returns to installing packages. Initial install seems to have gone just fine.
<_jason> irvs10tz: do you use esd?
<Plouj> soundray: I haven't
<gregg> Could not open default font "fixed" - was all OK before sys-update
<Plouj> brb
<dutch> crimsun, evening Daniel...how's it going ?
<andrei> "couldnt open stat package"
<amphi> gregg: apt-get install xbase-clients
<soundray> Plouj, some SATA drivers use IDE device names (hdX), some use SCSI (sdX).
<_jason> andrei: 'sudo apt-get update' then try again, if it still fails put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<soundray> Plouj, I don't know which category sata_nv falls into. But it's worth a try.
<csk89> jason: i have pasted it there
<gregg> amphi - already the newest version
<_jason> csk89: link the channel so that anyone that knows can try to help
<JewelerX> when i run airsnort and try to start the scanning it says : /sbin/wlanctl-ng eth1 lnxreg_ifstate ifstate=enable > /dev/null     sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: no such file or directory      SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<_jason> gregg: I think you have to dpkg-reconfigure some font package but I can't remember which one
<csk89> jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9398
<gregg> would help if you could :)
<amphi> gregg: perhaps --reinstall
<_jason> csk89: does the error persist after a reboot?
<csk89> yeah
<_jason> gregg: try xfonts-base, idk
<Klick_> hey all, anyone here been able to get skype to work with alsa sound support so you can play music and run skype at the same time?
<csk89> jason: yeah
<irvs10tz> _jason: yes i use esd
<jason_> anyone have experence with gdesklets?
<cfh_dev> Is it possible to see what is the version of the package to be installed by apt-get?
<_jason> ubotu: tell irvs10tz about flashesd
<Plouj> soundray: no go, it doesn't find hda* either
<irvs10tz> _jason: yes i use esd
<basbryan> jason:a bit
<soundray> cfh_dev, with apt-cache policy packagename
<bimberi> cfh_dev: apt-cache policy <package>
<cfh_dev> thanks!
<_jason> csk89: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<soundray> Plouj, does it actually panic with 'pivot_root failed' or similar?
<Plouj> soundray: considering that no appropriate driver is loaded for my sata controller, no /dev/{h,s}d* is created
* _jason strangles bot
<_jason> irvs10tz: one sec
<Angel_Dex> Anyone know why im getting no sound outa my just installed sounblaster?
<Plouj> soundray: no, it says VFS or error could not find root or something
<Plouj> but it does panic
<dejx> re
<Plouj> I have the error here, one sec
<crimsun> dutch: not bad, James, yourself?
<csk89> jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9399
<Plouj> soundray: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg
<_jason> ubotu: tell irvs10tz about flashesd
<basbryan> ubotu: tell basbryan about flashesd
<gregg> amphi: --reinstall no change.
<dutch> crimsun, not too bad, retirement is nice, but 1040's are a pain :(
<jelyon> a little help with the install?
<amphi> gregg: perhaps xbase-fonts then
<soundray> Plouj, does https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/8893 apply?
<amphi> gregg: 'font fixed' is an alias
<csk89> jason: dont worry figured it out thanks for the help anyway
<_jason> csk89: what was it?
<andrei> why is installing programs so complicated
<Angel_Dex> anyone?
<crimsun> dutch: hear, hear
<Plouj> soundray: I'm running another Linux with sata_nv drivers, and no such errors occur during boot
<basbryan> andrei: why do you think that?
<jelyon> andrei: I dunno, but getting past "installing packages" is a beyotch.
<_jason> gregg: dpkg-reconfigure didn't work?
<soundray> Plouj, on the same box?
<Plouj> yup
<amphi> gregg: FWIW, I have 'fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1' in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts/alias
<soundray> Plouj, which respective kernel versions?
<gregg> _jason: no. neither did reinstall on either package :(
<amphi> gregg: er, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias
<stodge> Hey folks - how stable is Dapper Drake?
<Plouj> soundray: the kernel that I have in Gentoo is 2.6.15
<richbayliss> How do I add a new network card to Ubuntu
<dejx> what's the name of that prog
<soundray> Plouj, and you're on ubuntu breezy?
<dejx> for setting nat ?
<Plouj> kubuntu
<dejx> firestarter..something..
<soundray> Plouj, breezy?
<Plouj> I think so
<basbryan> stodge:  i've used dapper for 26 days without any serious issues...  should u take this q to #ubuntu+1
<dimm6> hai
<Plouj> 5.10
<Plouj> kubuntu 5.10
<Plouj> thats all I know!
<csk89> jason: no i am sorry it didnt work out. any suggestions
<soundray> Plouj, yes, that's breezy -- currently with kernel 2.6.12.
<Plouj> ok
<soundray> Plouj, is this a machine you depend on?
<Plouj> I've had this system running fine since 2.6.11*
<Plouj> soundray: its my only desktop, why?
<Plouj> humm
<soundray> Plouj, if it was non-essential, you could try Ubuntu 6.04 Dapper Drake, to be released in April.
<soundray> Plouj, that comes with 2.6.15
<Plouj> ok, but the question is will it have sata_nv compiled as a module or built-in
<andrei> w00t i got azureus to run!
<Plouj> and the reason I need *ubuntu is to test wine
<Plouj> so, not that essential
<IdleOne> wtg andrei
<jelyon> I'm still having issues, with a brand new install, of getting stuck in an endless loop of installing packages, mysql fails, boots to GUI login, then returns to installing packages. Initial install seems to have gone just fine
<bubba> booting w no acpi seems to aleviate my /var/log issue, but i still dont have a wifi working :(
<andrei> how do i get aim to run
<basbryan> plouj: get source from synaptic for your kernel version and look at the config for it...  i believe that will tell you...
<dutch> crimsun, have a good one, gotta go...
<Plouj> basbryan: tell me what?
<andrei> i need aim for work
<Howitzer> i don't want to sound like a puss, but i don't like my username in Ubuntu, can i change it somehow?
<soundray> Plouj, all the SATA drivers are modules in Ubuntu. It doesn't mean that it cannot boot from SATA.
<gregg> amphi: I have similar, but if i do find / -name *fixed* I see nothing that looks like a font - should I be worried about that?
<vb_coder> andrei, are you new to using linux?
<andrei> yes
<basbryan> plouj: about sata as a module or not...
<Plouj> basbryan: I already know
<andrei> just installed an hour ago
<vb_coder> andrei, use gaim instant messenger
<andrei> oh
<IdleOne> andrei:  sudo apt-get install gaim
<soundray> Howitzer, I would recommend creating a new user with a better name, and moving the files over.
<Howitzer> but
<soundray> Howitzer, you can also edit /etc/passwd and rename your /home/user
<dejx> what's the program for setting
<dejx> dhcp
<GeneM>  Anybody here a Linux guru.  I would like to move dir A to dir B overwriting files as necessary.  From dir A mv -f * /dirB doesn't do it.  This command won't work doing sudo or as root either.  All I get is "mv: cannot overwrite directory B" erros.
<dejx> server
<Plouj> soundray: so, where do I get the dapper drake?
<vb_coder> andrei look in applications>internet
<Howitzer> doesn't that involve changing rights to all applications?
<bubba> dejx, dhclient
<jelyon> how can I get past unmet dependencies with mysql when "installing programs" after first boot?
<Plouj> soundray: for amd64
<dejx> that's client?
<dejx> i need setting daemon
<Howitzer> jelyon, sudo apt-get -f install
<bubba> oh, didnt notice
<bubba> till
<bubba> just
<green_earz> richbayliss: see if you have etherconf on your apt source, command :  aptitude search etherconf    with etherconf you will be able to install the module for your network card
<bubba> now
<andrei> awesome gaim is working thanx
<soundray> Plouj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<Howitzer> anyway
<Howitzer> i'm going to bed
<Howitzer> Seeya guys!
<Plouj> soundray: I'm gonna just copy the kernel from gentoo for a while, try to recmopile kubuntu kernel, and see what happens
<irvs10tz> _jason, in the page that you gave me.. the one in post #19, will i do it on terminal??????
<bubba> dejx, dhcpd
<joel> i finally got to boot from ubuntu install on a harddrive partition  :D:D i made a custom grub boot disk
<joel> derived from the network install disk1
<dejx> jea but apt-get wont install it:/
<soundray> Plouj, on one (non-essential) breezy system, I was able to install just the dapper kernel.
<Linux_whore> hello all
<soundray> Plouj, but other people had problems with the same approach.
<irvs10tz> _jason, in the page that you gave me.. the one in post #19, will i do it on terminal??????
<joel> i am at the partitioner, it does not show me the partitions. i can create a new partition,,, but then it won't it errace my partition with the ubuntu cd installed
<andrei> im a ipod linux veteran thou
<Plouj> heh
<Plouj> dapper seems like a cool idea
<Plouj> it has xgl
<Plouj> I wonder if it works with kde
<vb_coder> what does dapper have thats new?
<soundray> Plouj, vb_coder, the dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 :)
<nickrud> Plouj: there's a compiz-kde thing
<joel> Ubuntu installer sees my external usb cdrom drive.... is it posible to change the source drive from my harddrive to the cdrom!?!??!
<fak3> hello
<joel> it is installing from hda6, i want it go to cdrom!
<nickrud> joel: are you saying that the ubuntu installer is trying to install from your usb drive, and not your cdrom?
<Plouj> does ubuntu have a root user?
<Plouj> heh
<babo> hi
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> Plouj, yes, but it's disabled.
<joel> nickrud, my unbuntu installer is comming from hda6. now i have to partition the drive. this will i think will delete my hda6 resulting no ubuntu "cdrom"
<joel> so i have to change the source drive from hda6 to my cdrom
<fak3> what about sudo su?
<joel> in  a consol during install i can see the contents of my cdrom so its mounted
<soundray> fak3, not recommended. Do sudo -i for the same effect.
<dejx> how come that i cant download firestarter on PC
<dejx> but on my laptop was downloading fine
<dejx> but here is, no such packet
<nickrud> joel: no, hda6 if very unlikely to be mistaken for a cdrom, there must be some info missing here
<soundray> dejx, probably just a matter of running 'sudo apt-get update' on the PC.
<nickrud> fak3: sudo -i is a better choice
<dejx> soulreaper_, done that
<babo> I'm having a problem with X .... I recently installed the new drivers for the nvidia geforce6 on my amd64 breezy badger. Now when I boot up it tells me that there is a config error and the the server caught a signal 11, it drops me back down to command line mode with Fatal Error 104 (connection reset by peer) ... can anyone help here ?
<soundray> dejx, I'm soundray. Are the sources.list files the same on both?
<joel> nickrud. i put the ubuntu cd on to hda6... i booted to it
<dejx> Sorry, i was just sou and tab, wait, let me check
<joel> nickrud. i do not have a cdrom drive. only external usb cdrom
<_jason> ubotu: tell irvs10tz about cli
<joel> nickrud. it *might* have changed since the install steps are "detect and mount cd rom drive" then "load installer components from cd"
<nickrud> joel: I don't think that will work, having the install as hda6. Breezy iso's are not that smart
<gnu2it2> what is a good serial comm program? i need to serial console to a sparc box
<jelyon> why can't I get past the fscking Ubuntu configuration? "If you decide not to try again, bear in mind that some packages on your system will be in a broken state until you manually respove the problem" Please, god, YES! I don't WANT to try again!
<bimberi> gnu2it2: minicom
<IdleOne> jelyon:  have you tried re-installing?
<jelyon> Oh yeah. WIth a brand new disk, even.
<dejx> huh:/
<dejx> i did copy both source.list
<dejx> sources.list
<joel> nickrud, so it is not posible to know if it is treating hda6 as a cdrom?
<soundray> dejx, apt-get updaet
<joel> nickrud, or that it detected the cdrom after and changed source place
<soundray> *update
<nickrud> joel: I wouldn't think so. I've seen people try that, and fail.
<dejx> done that and tried again
<dejx> same error
<dejx> now i'm doing upgrade, dont know why,just doing it.
<casimir> I'm having a spot of trouble with my nvidia drivers
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> hi, i am running ubuntu and i have an intel embedded AGP8X video card and i can't find drivers for it can someone help me getting it to work right ?
<fak3> i have already tried changing ubuntu session variables to use less resources, but my system is laggy becuase it only runs at 700Mhz.
<joel> nickrud, how come it doesn't detect all my current partitions ?
<casimir> I've read the howtos and I've set up nvidia drivers before
<nickrud> joel: I did have to (once) change from cdrom0 to cdrom1 during an install; breezy *needs* a cdrom to install
<fak3> can some one recommend another linux version
<IdleOne> fak3:  my system only runs 233mhz
<joel> nickrud. yes how did you change it?
<_jason> casimir: have you seen the wiki pages?
<casimir> for some reason I'm glxinfo says that direct rendering is off
<nickrud> joel: I moved the cd from one cdrom carrier to another
<joel> nickrud. i have /cdrom
<IdleOne> fak3:  have you tried using xfce?
<casimir> _jason:  I think so
<fak3> no, what is that?
<casimir> _jason:  I turned off dri and enabled glx
<IdleOne> fak3:  it a lighter winodw manager . should speed up the pc for you
<IdleOne> !xfce
<ubotu> it has been said that xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<casimir> _jason: The permissions on the /dev/nvidia devices might be the culprit
<fak3> thank you
<irvs10tz> _jason. i need help executing commands on the terminal, looks like i can't type one of the commands written on post #19 about the esd thing
<nickrud> joel: you must have the cdrom in a bootable cdrom drive to install ubuntu. A minimum requirement.
<babo> can anyone help with an X question ?
<IdleOne> fak3:  give that a try before leaving ubuntu distro
<joel> nickrud. i AM in the install without the cdrom
<_jason> irvs10tz: you should follow the cli tutorial that ubotu sent you to get acquainted with the terminal
<IdleOne> babo:  ask your question
<fak3> yes i will, ... thank you
<IdleOne> fak3:  np
<nickrud> joel: but are you completing the install? Partial success, only?
<mlalkaka> How do I know which kernel keycodes are not being used by looking at the output of dumpkeys? Is it the ones that say nothing or the ones that say "nul"?
<babo> X won't load - it gives me a config error 104 connection reset by peer. I've recently installed the drivers for my gforce6 nvidia card. when I hit x -configure it tells me that there are no output drivers. When I startx it just tells me that it caught a fatal error signal 11
<joel> nickrud. i am at the point of partioning
<delmar> Hey everyone.  So I was looking at compiling a new kernel (2.6.15-4) on an ubuntu box, but I notice there are "ubuntu kernel patches"... so my question is simple.. is a stock 2.6.15-4 kernel going to work ok, or are there some ubuntu patches that need to be applied to the kernel to .. satisfy some compatability issues of any sort?  Any comments/feedback appreciated.
<nickrud> hm
<richbayliss> I have a box with 2 NIC's in it. 1 SMC card, 1 Realtek. The ubuntu network panel only shows me the Realtek, but "lspci" shows me both. Dmesg contains no errors about the SMC card. "ifconfig -a" shows me only eth0 (the Realtek card)
<nickrud> joel: so, leave hda6 alone. Maybe you'll get there, and be able to call me a fool 
<joel> nickrud. it says it mounted my usb cdrom. then load installer components from cd... i think this is all comes from hda6
<joel> nickrud, this worries me because i do not see any disk partitions in the partitioner
<definity> can some one tell me why i cant ping the computer that my wireless router is conected to i check the router seting and it looks ok
<cafuego> 
<definity> im on my laptop using wireless and it wont let me
<delmar> in reality id rather not compile a new kernel but the headers package is not matching up and its stopping things from compiling right....
<soundray> richbayliss, do you get any output from 'dmesg | grep eth1'? Put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you'd like us to have a look at it.
<delmar> kernel package shows as 2.6.12.16.1, and headers package is 2.6.12-9.23
<IdleOne> definity:  could be your router is set to not respond to ping request
<jelyon> How do I get past the Ubuntu Configuration/Installing Packages screen on a ppc G3?
<lucky> hi :)  I just put in a new video card and now X won't start, I had an old radeon in there and now i have a geforce 5400
<IdleOne> jelyon:  are you using the ppc.iso?
<nickrud> lucky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should get you an X back
<mclamb> hi, where can i get the engage dock??
<soundray> lucky, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lucky> okay thanks
<jelyon> I did. Been through the install, and this is the first reboot after that.
<joel> lucky, edit your xorg.conf change it were it says driver=ati to driver=vesa
<richbayliss> How do I add a network card in Breezy!?!?!
<casimir> this is the output from  nvidia-glx-config enable http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9401
<soundray> richbayliss, are you ignoring me?
<richbayliss> Do I have to modify some config files?
<dejx> well i have 5 eth cards
<mlalkaka> lucky, change the driver to "nv" or to "nvidia". do you know how to do that?
<Kezzerxir> wOOt
<jelyon> IdleOne: I did. Been through the install, and this is the first reboot after that.
<richbayliss> soundray: no - screensaver came on - missed your post
<dejx> is there any way i can check out, witch is the witch?
<dejx> which..
<Kezzerxir> After 3 weeks I just got WIFI working on linux! Now whats there to do?
<dejx> which is the which
<richbayliss> soundray: will try it
<delmar> Ok so once more.. my question is (knowing very little about ubuntu)... are there some kind of required ubuntu patches to be applied to a kernel to satisfy any kinda compatability issues, or will a stock kernel (ie 2.6.15-4 tarbal) compile work just fine? whats the deal with these "Ubuntu kernel patches" I see in the apt archives? anyone?
<JRGC> I just updated from Hoary to Breezy and I get only the console? How can I get back to KDE?
<richbayliss> soundray: nope - nothing
<richbayliss> soundray: eth0 is shown in dmesg
<_jason> casimir: are you using breezy?
<richbayliss> soundray: card is an SMC and uses the "tulip" driver - this is actually loaded after a boot
<IdleOne> jelyon:  after the installs copies the packages it asks you to reboot...and ejects the cd. it may take some time before it installs all the packages it copied
<shadeofgrey> hey all
<shadeofgrey> whats shaking
<richbayliss> soundray: but no interface is in "ifconfig -a"
<joel> nickrud.  sorta good news. if i select check cd integrity. it will go to my cdrom drive and not the hda6..... soooo it miiigggghhhttt have changed the source.....
<casimir> _jason: dapper
<_jason> casimir: try #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> joel: heh
<richbayliss> soundray: its like breezt doesnt want me to have more than 1 nic
<joel> nickrud. now i have to wait till it checks integrity :S
<richbayliss> soundray: if i remove the Realtek - the SMC still isnt available
<theplateau> is there a grep option that i can use to restrict output
<nickrud> joel: sometimes I'm right for an unknown reason 
<mlalkaka> delmar, i'm not quite sure what the ubuntu patches package does. but my suggestion to you would be to compile the kernel source package from your apt repositories.
<richbayliss> soundray: but in fedora/mandrake/suse - it has always worked
<babo> Hi guys, I'm getting an configuration error, no output drivers, unknown chipset from my xserver. I recently installed an nvidia geforce6 card. Can anyone help me ?
<theplateau> if i wanted to restrict Full from ls output coudl i be like ls|grep -restrict Full
<Od1Mie2L> nickrud which japanese character is that?
<theplateau> with a certain option
<jelyon> IdleOne: No, I'm stuck in a loop, where it can't find some dependencies for mysql, gives me warnings about stuff being broken till I fix it, brings up the gui login screen, and then goes back to the Ubuntu Config/Installing Packages. I've been through this same thing with two different install disks. "There was a problem installing the selected software."
<richbayliss> soundray: I know the cards are both fine, ive just moved from CentOS
<bubba> grrr wifi card is pissing me up :( i actually had it working in i386, but I cant get it working now that ive changed to amd64 :(
<soundray> richbayliss, have you looked at options to pass the tulip driver?
<richbayliss> soundray: where they were both working
<nickrud> Od1Mie2L: U+30C5 Katakana letter du
<richbayliss> soundray: no, please explain
<Od1Mie2L> nickrud domo :-)
<richbayliss> soundray: do you mean IRQ and IO settings??
<mlalkaka> delmar, also, there are articles on the ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) about this. i would check that out.
<IdleOne> jelyon:  then I think you have a bad iso/disc going on ..try downloading and burning again
<delmar> mlalkaka, ok cool thanks man
<Olin> Man aMSN is so ugly.
<soundray> richbayliss, yes. Some drivers take them as options as in
<Hi^gh^Life> does anyone know how i could get the nforce 410 board working under linux?
<mlalkaka> delmar, np :)
<richbayliss> hmmm
<nickrud> Od1Mie2L: I stole it from someone else, mind you
<IdleOne> jelyon:  use a different mirror
<floppyears> hi
<soundray> richbayliss, modprobe tulip io=0x300 or something like that.
<nickrud> hi IIIears
<floppyears> how can I tell whether I have ext3 enabled with user_xattr in the kernel ?
<soundray> richbayliss, sorry, s/modprobe/insmod/
<Od1Mie2L> nickrud do you just copy/paste that every time, or enter it by unicode number?
<richbayliss> soundray: modprobe tulip <-- this gives me no errors
<mlalkaka> How do I know which kernel keycodes are not being used by looking at the output of dumpkeys? Is it the ones that say nothing or the ones that say "nul"?
<delmar> mlalkaka, im more a standard debian sorta deal... mate of mine asked me to look at his issues... first thing I wanna do is get a working kernel with matchin headers... this ubuntu thing is a little bit foreign to me but.. think i might install it on a box here for a play.
<richbayliss> soundray: i will try with IO= option
<jelyon> Been there done that. This is the second disk. Thanks though. Too frustrated to mess with this anymore.
<soundray> richbayliss, hold on...
<soundray> richbayliss, you should really check what options tulip will accept.
<Angel_Dex> How do i make gaim use Alsa?
<nickrud> Od1Mie2L: in xchat, settings->advanced->auto replace
<_jason> Angel_Dex: google for the gaim FAQ, it explains it
<Od1Mie2L> nickrud cool!
<HammerBlade2020> Angel_Dex, in the sound prefs their is a list.
<Angel_Dex> HammerBlade2020 alsa isnt in the list
<IdleOne> Angel_Dex:  tell gaim if it doesnt play nice it cant have any desert
<mlalkaka> delmar, i'm not sure why you're having problems with the headers. i've used them to compile quite a few things with no problems.
<richbayliss> soundray: ok, i have never had to pass options before
<soundray> richbayliss, but I must admit I'm dumbfounded by your problem.
<richbayliss> soundray: me too
<Hi^gh^Life> anyone know how to get the nforce410 board working?
<Angel_Dex> IdleOne it yelled at me and locked itself in the room tho TT_TT
<JRGC> How can I make the console to use another resolution?
<nickrud> Od1Mie2L:  I replaced : ) with that character
<HammerBlade2020> Angel_Dex, i don't know then ..
<richbayliss> soundray: is there something in the bootup of ubuntu that limiti how many NIC's it finds?!?
<JRGC> I mean the console without the X server.
<definity_> soz got dc there
<soundray> richbayliss, I would try black magic next, like swapping the PCI slots or using empty ones if you have any.
<Angel_Dex> HammerBlade2020 there is a command selection what file would i use to make it use alsa
<richbayliss> soundray: already done that
<soundray> richbayliss, no, there definitely isn't.
<soundray> richbayliss, oh.
<richbayliss> soundray: first thing i tried
<HammerBlade2020> Angel_Dex, i don't know.
<soundray> richbayliss, BIOS setup?
<_jason> !gaimalsa is http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q24
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<richbayliss> soundray: i even tried ANOTHER nic - exaclty the same as the Realtek
<Angel_Dex> HammerBlade2020 kk
<HammerBlade2020> Angel_Dex, just set it to automatic
<richbayliss> soundray: and that wasnt found, it gave me a probe error in the dmsg
<_jason> ubotu: tell Angel_Dex about gaimalsa
<_jason> :)
<Angel_Dex> !gaim alsa
<ubotu> Angel_Dex: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Angel_Dex> Harumpf!
<Angel_Dex> XD
<soundray> richbayliss, weird. Can you try a different kernel?
<_jason> Angel_Dex: no space, check your private messages
<Angel_Dex> _jason did thanks
<richbayliss> soundray: so, 2 realteks only shokws the first one, AND 1 realtek/1 SMC shows only the realtek
<HammerBlade2020> when you start talkin i need a prozac
<richbayliss> soundray: Ive done an update, so im running latest kernel for K7 from APT
<richbayliss> soundray: so i could revert back to the kernel which came from DVD
* nickrud resembles HammerBlade2020's comment
<delmar> mlalkaka, ok i would rather not compile a new kernel if i can avoid it.. .but... i dont know what else to do .. things wont compile because thee is a mismatch... ie. vmware.
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud, :-)
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~ does this make your text red?
<IdleOne> HammerBlade2020:  yes
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: but of course
<mlalkaka> delmar, where are the kernel headers from?
<HammerBlade2020> i just wanted to switch to ~
<delmar> mlalkaka, kernel package is 2.6.12.16.1 and headers is 2.6.12-9.23...
<HammerBlade2020> :-) thanks
<soundray> richbayliss, if I was in your place, I'd probably try 2.6.15, but it's not generally recommended.
<LinuxJones> HammerBlade2020: why not add a few more digits to make your name even longer :)
<delmar> mlalkaka, from apt sources I guess. I didn't add them.
<HammerBlade2020> LinuxJones~ hmm, i've always used this nick :-P
<richbayliss> soundray: im trying the kernel that was initially installed with breezy
<nickrud> nah, he's a few years to go yet
<delmar> mlalkaka, looking at the archives.. thats all thats available for 2.6.12
<mlalkaka> delmar, can you tell me the names of the kernel package and the kernel headers package?
<delmar> mlalkaka, what kernel have u got from apt sources?
<green_earz> richbayliss:  the link my be of help to check out what the module name  is for the network card   http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<fatdave> i have a generic question.  if anyone can help me or point me in a direction I would appreciate it.  I'm having trouble getting my gamepad working with the fceu nes emulator.  Ubuntu recognized my gamepad, just not fceu.
<HammerBlade2020> Linux 2.6.12-10-686-smp [i686/3.00GHz/SMP] 
<HammerBlade2020> hm that's interesting
<mlalkaka> delmar, i have 2.6.12-10-686 running.
<soundray> green_earz, richbayliss is past that stage...
<Angel_Dex> _jason Um I switched it to alsa but its still using ESD I think cuz when i turn sound system at startup off it turned my gaim sounds off
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: I can give you a tax write off it you ship me that machine ...
<richbayliss> soundray: ok - older kernel gives no joy
<green_earz> ok
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~ hmm that's okay ;-P
<_jason> Angel_Dex: ?
<delmar> mlalkaka, oh yeah sorry .. wrong thing.. ok here we go... linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 (2.6.12-9.23) and linux-headers-2.6.12-9 (2.6.12-9.23)... so thats wierd.. thats the matching  package... so the ubuntu kernel-image and headers packages are NOT a match at all.
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~ why are you a charitable orginization ?
<_jason> Angel_Dex: restart gaim
<lucky> ok, i got X to work, but whenever i log into a gnome, kde or fluxbox session it immediately quits and takes me right back to KDm's log in screen
<nickrud> oh well
<Angel_Dex> _jason Idk TT_TT nothing AT ALL is solving my problems
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: I'm not, but I work for one
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~ ahh i see
<richbayliss> soundray: the card is an SMC en1216
<mlalkaka> delmar, i think i know what the problem is. can you check which kernel image and kernel header packages are installed. the new kernels have the name linux-image and linux-headers, kernel-image and kernel-headers
<nickrud> but if wishes were fishes
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~~ some how i think you'd keep it for your self
<mlalkaka> delmar, nvm. you already found it\
<lucky> does anyone have any idea why it quits like that?
<soundray> richbayliss, well, maybe you should consider green_earz's suggestion.
<delmar> mlalkaka, right. so those are the matching packages....
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: no, I have just the place for it: My boss, who's still on a celeron 466
<delmar> mlalkaka, but they aparantly are not. things wont compile...
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~~ i could send you an AMD 700MHZ :-P
<mlalkaka> delmar, yes. the kernel-image and kernel-headers packages are there simply for backwards compatibility or something.
<Angel_Dex> _jason NVM! lol it worked
<soundray> richbayliss, maybe the tulip driver isn't the best one for your card. If that's the case, you should blacklist it in hotplug.
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: pm me, I'll give you an address 
<richbayliss> soundray: done green_earz's suggestion - all supported
<dejx> hehe
<mlalkaka> delmar, even with the linux-image and linux-headers packages?
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~~ you'd have to pay for shipping :-P
<dejx> i fixed it.
<Angel_Dex> _jason many thanks
<richbayliss> soundray: tulip driver is listed in the result from the HCL checker
<_jason> Angel_Dex: yw
<delmar> mlalkaka, yep. thats whats installed and things wont work right.. sell ill get some output.
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~~ which would probably cost more then the machine is worth
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: that goes against all non-profit principles
<richbayliss> green_earz: thx - all the HW says its supported
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~~ oh well then :-P
<Linux_whor1> how many of these get sold? http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<soundray> richbayliss, is tulip also what CentOS loaded?
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: just give it to someone who can use it, I'm sure there's someone within 5 blocks
<matsur> nickrud, finally got alsa working right. thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<lucky> now i've got X11 working again but whenever i try to log into gnome, kde or fluxbox the screen goes black, then i get a blank screen with a clock cursor then it exits and takes me back to KDM
<richbayliss> soundray: yes - i belive so
<nickrud> matsur: I'm glad, but don't remember 
<dejx> just one little question,
<soundray> richbayliss, I've got to go. Sorry I couldn't help.
<matsur> it was about an hour ago ;)
<dejx> how do i NOT run x server at boot?
<richbayliss> soundray: no problem - thanks anyway
<HammerBlade2020> nickrud~~ good idea.
<green_earz> richbayliss: is the drive name the same as you are modprobing ? for the network card just check to see
<basbryan> richbayliss: have u googled for "multi-homed machines" and "linux"?
<richbayliss> green_earz: yes
<HammerBlade2020> the
<HammerBlade2020> that's handy
<richbayliss> basbryan: i have googled for anything about networks and linux
<dejx> and where's rc.local file in ubuntu ?
<HammerBlade2020> auto replace t e h with the
<richbayliss> I am going to see what happens in the installer
<gqed76> is there an easy way to install winxp on a HD that has ubuntu taking up the whole thing
<richbayliss> green_earz: i belive the installed asks about network cards!?
<mlalkaka> delmar, what architecture are you using?
<basbryan> richbayliss: your problem sounds familiar to me...  something to do with multi-homed
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubotu> I guess dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<delmar> mlalkaka, ok now the truth comes out.. my friends description of the problem was not accurate.. my first problem is that the system is trying to use gcc4, when the kernel was compiled with 3.4, so ill change it back to the older compiler and see how things proceed.
<green_earz> richbayliss: do you have the live ubuntu cd if so boot the machine with it and look if the card as been seen : ifconfig
<nickrud> dejx: there isn't one; the closest is /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<basbryan> green_earz: good call
<odla> gqed76: you need to resize ubuntu with a live cd
<definity_> how coem i cant ping my pc that the router is cone
<richbayliss> green_earz: i do - i have booted from DVD
<definity_> ected to
<definity_> from my wireless laptop
<gqed76> that wiki assumes i laready have xp on..i dont
<mlalkaka> delmar, oh. i see. well you don't need to uninstall gcc4. you can install gcc 4 and gcc 3.4 concurrently
<gqed76> i have ubuntu on my entire HD currently
<HammerBlade2020> gqed76~~ it's better to install windows first
<richbayliss> green_earz: ok
<green_earz> richbayliss: np
<IdleOne> gqed76:  the wiki assumes you do because it is the best and easiest way to do it
<madd_matt> I'm having issues with the ubuntu installer.  I get a grub error 17 when trying to boot ubuntu, and a different error when trying to load Windows.  I did change where to install grub to during the install, installed to MBR of second disk - (hd1) - installing to (hd0) is -not- an option.
<richbayliss> green_earz: i have run the installer, and the network detection step seems to only find 1 card
<gqed76> i know,..but it isnt lol
<gqed76> i so dont want to format again lol
<delmar> mlalkaka, yes. im just changing the symlinks.
<Angel_Dex> me again!
<nickrud> madd_matt: why is not installing to hd0 not an option?
<odla> gqed76: you can resize ubuntu, install xp, then reinstall grub
<HammerBlade2020> gqed76@ you won't have to
<Angel_Dex> ^o^
<nickrud> madd_matt: I mean, installing grub to hd0's mbr not an option
<Angel_Dex> anyone have doom or the fake doom it is? installed from the repos?
<madd_matt> nickrud, i've got bootloaders set up the way i want.  Its going on (hd1)
<richbayliss> green_earz: what is odd, is that both cards were detected during the CentOS install
<gqed76> ok...ive had bad luck with grub reinstalls...should i just launch the ubuntu install and then skip down to the portion it installs grub..or can i do a command line from boot:
<green_earz> richbayliss: run a live ubuntu cd and see if it will see the card
<richbayliss> green_earz: ive removed the Reltek card (def working) and im booting live with just the SMC in
<nickrud> madd_matt: then, I'd think you have to set up the hda mbr's boot loaders to point to hd1 somehow. Obviously you're not using grub then
<madd_matt> I can get hd1 to load using my BIOX
<madd_matt> *BIOS
<logical_mark> Hey where can I download the latest beta of Dapper?
<richbayliss> green_earz: maybe, while we wait, this might help
<madd_matt> i know what i'm doing is well within the range of Grub's capabilities
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<madd_matt> I just think the ubuntu installer is screwy.
<richbayliss> green_earz: when i put 2 realteks in, it only finds 1
<richbayliss> green_earz: and i know that finds the first one on the PCI bus
<nickrud> madd_matt: do an expert install: you can control what grub does then, or even use lilo if you want.
<richbayliss> green_earz: cos i swapped em, and my router gave me a diff IP
<lucky> hi, does anyone have any suggestions?
<madd_matt> nickrud, i didn't see an option to expert install.  Anyways i'm going to play with the grub command line, i'll report back
<bubba> !clue
<ubotu> it has been said that clue is the ability to just 'get it' without unnecessary extended explanation...
<JayNiu> hi there
<richbayliss> green_earz: ok - livecd says- no ethernet card detected
<Kezzerxir> How do u delete a dir from command line?
<richbayliss> green_earz: ill put both Realtek back in, and try liveCD again
<nickrud> lucky: sure: 6 21 12 5 9 42 23 on the lottery
<green_earz> richbayliss: ok
<lucky> nickrud: i meant for my problem
<JayNiu> I have a question. Will computer that has a 500mhz celeron processor, 128mb of ram, and 5.6gb of ram be able to run ubuntu?
<IdleOne> lmfao what problem?
<Angel_Dex> No one has doom legacy installed?
<lucky> IdleOne: ...the one i outlined above ?
<lucky> scroll up
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ you mean 5.6gb HD
<Kezzerxir> How do u delete a dir from command line?
<richbayliss> green_earz: booting......
<HammerBlade2020> Kezzerxir~ rm -r
<nickrud> lucky: if you could post a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log from immediately after an X failure?
<dejx> sdfa
<JayNiu> Hammer - hehe yes
<lakcaj> rm path/to/dir -rfv
<JayNiu> 56gb hd
<richbayliss> green_earz: cards in slot 4 + 5
<JayNiu> wait
<lucky> nickrud: X is fine, its KDM
<JayNiu> 5.6gb hd
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ yes it will
<Kezzerxir> Thank you
<JayNiu> will it be slow as heck
<lucky> nickrud: or something, because it quits and returns me to KDM
<Angel_Dex> lsdldoom: symbol lookup error: lsdldoom: undefined symbol: open_music
<richbayliss> green_earz: no cable connected for now
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ it will be fine, even better if you use xfce or fluxbox instead of gnome
<nickrud> lucky: you said you start, and drop back to kde; that's the first place I'd look; additionally, ~/.xsession-errors often has something germaine
<JayNiu> hammerblade2020 - will it be able to perform otf encryption with true crypt?
<Angel_Dex> what does that error mean?
<mlalkaka> delmar, so that will probably solve the problem. if not, check that linux-headers-2.6.12-9 and linux-headers-2.6.12-9-<arch> (where are is the computer architecture) are installed. it's possible that only one is installed; you probably need both.
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ sorry, i don't know what that is.
<JayNiu> oh ok
<mlalkaka> How do I know which kernel keycodes are not being used by looking at the output of dumpkeys? Is it the ones that say nothing or the ones that say "nul"?
<richbayliss> green_earz: i wonder why Ubuntu has issues with the tulip card!?!?
<JayNiu> just encryption
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ of what kind of files?
<IdleOne> JayNiu:  default install needs 1.7/1.8gb you should be ok unless you plan on storing data on there
<green_earz> richbayliss: i use 3com and no problem with them and on ebay they nice a cheap
<logical_mark> Hey where can I download the latest beta of Dapper?
<JayNiu> HammerBlade2020 - .doc/.pdf that I receive via email from my company
<Angel_Dex> What is a MiB?
<nickrud> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<nickrud> logical_mark: ^^^
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ doesn't sound real resource consuming.
<pr3t0r1an0> \join #ubuntu -es
<richbayliss> green_earz: 3com are ok. LiveCD didnt bitch about no nic's - so its found at least 1
<IdleOne> pr3t0r1an0:  /join $ubuntu-es
<JayNiu> ok great
<JayNiu> HammerBlade2020 - what couldnt run on the computer?
<HammerBlade2020> JayNiu~ umm.. probably high level video encoding
<logical_mark> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> Angel_Dex: bytes measured in 1000's, rather than 1024's
<gqed76> anyway to resize a partition thats active or do i need to boot off a live cd
<Angel_Dex> nickrud aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh ok
<Angel_Dex> thank you
<bubba> over the weekend, ive gotten breezy 64 working except for the wireless... ARG!!! so close.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gqed76: I'd go with the LiveCD, I can't think of anyway
<richbayliss> green_earz: all this to make a freakin VPN/Router/WebServer
<ba> anyone know anything about resizing ntfs paritions?
<green_earz> richbayliss: so its only seeing one card, may be its a faulty card that you are have the problem with ??
<jimcooncat>  hi. I'd like to create LVM logical volumes on a usb hard drive as a target for backup files. How portable can this kind of setup be? If I popped in a live cd would I be able to access the data?
<gqed76> hope gparted is on it
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ba: It's not fun
<richbayliss> green_earz: on their own - both cards work
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gqed76: which livecd?
<HammerBlade2020> gqed76~ on the knoppix live cd it has qtparted which is good.
<ba> Biscuitian_Warhe, it cant be that hard
<gqed76> oh i just have ubuntu live cd
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ba:It's not hard, but it's risky in all cases whether your Winblows system will come back up
<gqed76> i want to resize my partition to make room for XP
<gqed76> but since its mounted, i cant
<richbayliss> green_earz: livecd is slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<tanubis> anyone know of a place I can get a frontend for the pandora music genome project?
<fak3> how do i get the xfce in use, now that i have completed the the apt-get install?
<IdleOne> fak3:  logout and at login screen click on sessions choose xfce
<nickrud> fak3: it should be under sessions on your gdm login screen
<fak3> okay
<IdleOne> see you in a few ()
<HammerBlade2020> fak3~ what they said :-p
<richbayliss> green_earz: ok - finally booted - only 1 nic show
<dejx> 
<fak3> gqed76: it is easier to install xp first then unbuntu after
<green_earz> richbayliss: thats unusual. only one card works at a time. have a look in the bios, they may be a clue in there ?? > look at using shorewall the setup a gateway machine
<anildigital> hi Good Morning all Indians
<HammerBlade2020> ?
<anildigital> and Hello to all
* nickrud sulks
<IdleOne> hello
* HammerBlade2020 lurks
<nickrud> not so much now 
<anildigital> hey IdleOne
* IdleOne hands nickrud  his blanky 
<gqed76> yes i know but i really dont want to format and have to spend a week recustomizing my ubuntu
<anildigital> U r here for last 12 hours
<richbayliss> green_earz: i have dug out anouther similar SMC card, and a dlink one
<HammerBlade2020>  <----- why does everyone use the same face.
<IdleOne> anildigital:  yes I have
<richbayliss> green_earz: ill see what one work
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: :) ?
<nickrud> HammerBlade2020: trendy
<HammerBlade2020> o.O
<fak3> gqed76: good point
<richbayliss> green_earz: does shorewall do dialin VPN?
<IdleOne> Im just waiting for everybody to use this () and then Ill revert back to old default and be cool again :P
<green_earz> richbayliss:    http://www.shorewall.net/  for you gateway setup
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9402
<richbayliss> green_earz: just looking
<HammerBlade2020> _jason~ nice looking terminal client
<fak3> idleone: is that custom unicode?
<HammerBlade2020> _jason~ ahh i see..
<gqed76> anyide where i can get somethign to resolve XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<cafuego> IdleOne: k 
<IdleOne> fak3:  I stole it from Seveas
<cafuego> fak3: Prolly some kanji that looks like a smiley.
<IdleOne> its japanese
<richbayliss> green_earz: i was thinking that ubuntu would make a good router/firewall/vpn etc
<anildigital> anybody know how to start x from a termianl
<nickrud> katakana
<anildigital> ?
<richbayliss> startx
<_jason> HammerBlade2020: the smileys started getting annoying after 2 days so I replaced them
<fak3> idleone: yes it does look like a japanese charactor now that i think of it
<HammerBlade2020> it looks like poop to me
<nickrud> echo "gnome-session" > ~/.xsession && startx
<IdleOne> fak3:  its Tsu
<fak3> opps
<cafuego> Does Tsu have a meaning, by itself?
<green_earz> richbayliss: i would say use debain sarge mimium install command line only and check out shorewall
<IdleOne> cafuego:  I dont think it does
!lilo:*! More wording changes in http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#purpose .... it seems that if you change a few things, there's a cascade effect....this may do it
<nickrud> Seveas may have changed the face of irc 
<IdleOne> Razor-X`:  could explain Tsu in detail
<richbayliss> green_earz: ok
* bimberi wonders what    might mean? :P
<richbayliss> green_earz: lets see what cards this box liked..................
<Linux_whor1> Angel_Dex: is that game good?
<Angel_Dex> Linux_whor1 Doom legacy? i cant even get it to run TT_TT and no one shall help me
<richbayliss> green_earz: ok - i got 3 out of 4
<phiber_optic> anyone here installed glitz?
<gqed76> has anyone installed the neweest gparted.  I getting an error "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<Linux_whor1> Kezzerxir "rm -are dir"
<fak3> i do not notice much of a difference with efce, i guess i will get more RAM
<Angel_Dex> Linux_whor1 it cant find open_music? or somthing then the x11 version i cant even find its terminal command to run it
<IdleOne> fak3:  how much ram do you have?
<fak3> 128
<wickers> ouch
<wickers>  upgrade man
<wickers> upgrade
<cliebow> gqed:you need to install perl module xml:parser?
<wickers> ;)
<phiber_optic> anyone here installed xgl and compiz?
<richbayliss> green_earz: ok
<nickrud> woah, 128K really sucks
<wickers> Phazeman, #ubuntu-xgl
<richbayliss> green_earz: i think my newer SMC, D-Link and Realtek are supported
<gqed76> heh im looking for it
<Toma-> I know theyre 2 different things, but would ivman be more suited to handling ipods than a simple automount setup?
<_jason> nickrud: 128K?
<nickrud> hm. wrong decade
<green_earz> richbayliss: when you have the router built have a look at using AIDE : aptitude show aide
<fak3> how do i wipe my terminal command history?
<cafuego> 128K ram is *more* then enough for everyone!
<wickers> I'm holding down a gig on this lappy, and 768 on my desktop.
<cafuego> We cna all share it and still have left overs!
<_jason> fak3: history -c, iirc
<nickrud> hey, I ran buildings on 128K !
<cliebow> gqed:libxml-parser-perl?
<Linux_whor1> anildigital startx
<Not_ZeromusMog> Hey everyone, I upgraded Firefox to 1.5 and now whenever I click on a link in an external program it does not open up, do I need to set it as some kind of super-default browser or something somewhere?
<nickrud> tell Not_ZeromusMog about ff1.5
<nickrud> !tell Not_ZeromusMog about ff1.5
<richbayliss> green_earz: thanks - i will - im trying to build a box i can setup as a server for a small LAN for a buisness
<nickrud> Not_ZeromusMog: that ubotu msg should set you up properly for firefox 1.5
<Not_ZeromusMog> yes those are the instructions I used to install ff1.5
<richbayliss> green_earz: they want VPN, simple web/ftp, and a few other odd's and sods
<fak3> _jason - thank you
<Linux_whor1> Angle_Dex maybe its supposed to be installed with something else?
<nickrud> Not_ZeromusMog: some programs, you'll need to specify the path to firefox, it's a case by case analysis
<cafuego> richbayliss: Ubuntu does pptp (windows) by default, should be dandy.
<kybishop> hi, is this an appropriate place to ask questions, or more for discusion?
<Linux_whor1> fak3 "rm .bash_history"
<gazj> does any1 use ubuntu-uk
<nickrud> kybishop: you have the right place, at least to start
<_jason> kybishop: questions generally
<Madpilot> kybishop, questions - if you just want chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<green_earz> richbayliss: i would say then use debian sarge for its stableness and security updates, with shorewall and AIDE
<DrShade> Greetings, I'm trying to install Apache (1.3 series) but Synaptic gave me a cryptic 3 line error message and I'm wondering what went wrong?
<richbayliss> cafuego: def - just need a webpage to config my firewall
<richbayliss> green_earz: how far off sarge is breezy!? just to save me a download
<kybishop> well, i have a server install (with xubuntu-desktop) install, and i did an apt-get dist-upgrade a while ago
<nickrud> richbayliss: very far, so far you cannot mix
<Not_ZeromusMog> Yeah I just redid the dpkg-divert/ln instructions part and still no go
<cafuego> fak3: If you never want a command history, echo unset HISTFILE >> ~.pprofile
<kybishop> now the text loading thing is replaced with a graphical one
<Not_ZeromusMog> I click on a link, the hard drive grunts, and nothing happens
<richbayliss> nickrud: point taken!! :)
<kybishop> is there any way to see a log of all the boot messages, or to turn the graphical loading thing off
<nickrud> richbayliss: we all have hopes for the future
<kybishop> ill put it all on one line
<phiber_optic> what is the minimun graphics card for xgl and compiz?
<cafuego> phiber_optic: #ubuntu-xgl
<nickrud> my 5200 on a 800mhz pIII worked, but was a little sluggish
<cafuego> (or even #ubuntu+1)
<green_earz> richbayliss: in debian there stable, testing and unstable. verions. breezy is from the unstable version
<phiber_optic> cafuego, im there and none answered me in like 15 min
<DrShade> Greetings, I'm trying to install Apache (1.3 series) but Synaptic gave me a cryptic 3 line error message and I'm wondering what went wrong?
<fak3> you know how you can make different terminal themes, would it be possible to customise a theme so that it would have not history?
<kybishop> i have a server install (with xubuntu-desktop) install, and i did an apt-get dist-upgrade a while ago. now the text loading thing is replaced with a graphical one. is there any way to see a log of all the boot messages, or to turn the graphical loading thing off.
<Not_ZeromusMog> Aha, the answer was to change the default browser setting in the settings from mozilla-firefox %s to firefox %s
<tideline> hi all, quick network related question - my laptop is having trouble finding its wireless card - it is visible in device manager, but not in network settings and there is no +add button to add it, is there a way to add it?
<richbayliss> green_earz: cool
<green_earz> np
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<richbayliss> green_earz: im contemplaiting making a simple distro to do the job im after
<richbayliss> green_earz: like an ubuntu "small business edition"
<nickrud> kybishop: /var/log/dmesg has a partial boot log, also see /var/log/messages
<kybishop> ty nickrud
<green_earz> richbayliss: smoothwall is the distro that dose that but its based on rpm packages not .debs
<crxyem> so anyone here have any good ideas on how to display a link to a device "/dev/sda0" on a panel ??
<richbayliss> green_earz: but smoothwall lacks some of the services i need my server to have
<anildigital> hey tell me some cool site to start with ubuntu?
<Toma-> richbayliss, business edition? like, with openoffice?
<HammerBlade2020> crxyem~ nautilus - -nodesktop /dev/sda0
<IdleOne> anildigital:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> anildigital, wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com
<richbayliss> Toma: dunno about any buisness edition of OO.org?!
<nickrud> kybishop: also, you can remove 'quiet splash' from the relevant lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<green_earz> richbayliss: to install debian all you need is the first cd to do a net install
<richbayliss> green_earz: yeah - but that will take me a while ;)
<Toma-> richbayliss, define "business edition" then
<richbayliss> green_earz: only got 1meg
<nickrud> anildigital: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pussfeller> is there something like a directory diff?
<pussfeller> compare 2 dirs and enumerate differences
<green_earz> richbayliss: if you can download the iso image with bittorent so there is no faults on the iso image
<bzbb> whats the best way to mount a directory from one breezy box on another?
<richbayliss> Toma: something offering service which buisness's require
<anildigital> nickrud what is that link about?
<pussfeller> bzbb: nfs
<Toma-> richbayliss, what kind of business's :D
<madd_matt> bzbb, you mean sharing across network?  nfs
<richbayliss> green_earz: i ALWAYS use bittorrent :) for that very reason
<nickrud> anildigital: getting non free media (movies & the like) to work
<richbayliss> toma: ones which like PC's ;)
<Toma-> ok then
<DrShade> Greetings, I'm trying to install Apache (1.3 series) but Synaptic gave me a cryptic 3 line error message in the terminal output and I'm wondering what went wrong?
<Toma-> alot of business's use PC these days, its a very very very broad area
<Mantice> How Do you know what ubuntu version you got?
<nickrud> DrShade: without the cryptic 3 line error message ....
<HammerBlade2020> Toma-~ been a long time hello.
<bimberi> Mantice: lsb_release -a (in a terminal)
<Toma-> ello HammerBlade2020
<madd_matt> Ubuntu is currently installing behind me, i was just wondering, its been mentioned theres no mp3 support ......
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> madd_matt: not out of the box but ^^^^
<HammerBlade2020> madd_matt~ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Toma-> !ogg
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Toma-
<Toma-> :O
<HammerBlade2020> o.O
<kybishop> next question. I can't seem to find sndconfig in apt-get, is there any way i can download it, or a repository i can add to download it
<nickrud> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<madd_matt> thanks all =] 
<Toma-> no-ones done a info tag for ogg???
<DrShade> nickrud, point taken ;) Okay - Setting up apache (1.3.33-8ubuntu1) ... | dpkg: error processing apache (--configure): | subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<HammerBlade2020> i dont like ogg
<xerophyte> cool link :http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi
<Toma-> ogg is open source and better than mp3
<madd_matt> nickrud, sometimes mp3 files are unavoidable :P -- although ogg and flac are better of course
<HammerBlade2020> eh i don't think it's better
<nickrud> DrShade: try installing it with apt-get in a terminal, you should get a better error message
<Toma-> higher quality, smaller files :D
<Mantice> Could some one help me out here. Im runing ATi installer and it says Ubuntu then Breasy. Thats the one I picked b4 and it dont work Do you think the problem is that I should go Ubuntu 5.10 because thats what lsb_release -a says it is
<HammerBlade2020> i love mah mp3's
<madd_matt> I've done quality comparisons before.  Ogg wins.
<crxyem> so anybody have an ideas on adding items to a panel ??
<richbayliss> green_earz: i think this mobo is dodgy
<Mantice> Right click add to panel
<HammerBlade2020> cryxem~ i told you..
<richbayliss> green_earz: now these cards arnt showing up
<HammerBlade2020> crxyem~ nautilus - -nodesktop /dev/sda0
<phlaegel> anybody have lm-sensors working in dapper?
<richbayliss> green_earz: time to fk it off me thinks
<Mantice> ATi = dodgy
<sagarp> how do you disable a program from loading at startup?
<nickrud> hm, I think around 3% of my music is ogg, I was stupid then, and lazy now 
<richbayliss> green_earz: AMD 800 (4yrs old)
<crxyem> Hammer, I'll have to give it a try again, I couldn't get it to work last night
<bimberi> xerophyte: that site is excellent, thanks!
<DrShade> nickrud, it looks like it completed with success, through the terminal...hmmm? :|
<Mantice> terminal = your friend :(
<nickrud> DrShade: just be happy, I guess
<Seyekoh> Looking for help.  I have an Asus A7N8X Deluxe nForce2 chipset (Realtek integrated audio)...  I cannot get any audio working.
<Toma-> nickrud, it only takes 1 script and one execution to change it all :D (not to mention about 4 days of processing)
<Mantice> Im going to leave windows for good if i get my ati card to pump out more than 10 fps on the ant screensaver :P
<richbayliss> green_earz: yep - mobo is screewed i think
<green_earz> could be
<nickrud> Toma-: and, loss of quality. I am not about to feed 300 disks back in, just to go ogg
<richbayliss> im off all -- thanks for your help green_earz, nickrud et al
<richbayliss> night!!
<nickrud> richbayliss: see you around
<Toma-> hehe
<green_earz> all the best
<richbayliss> cheers
<madd_matt> I rip all my CDs to flac, the shiny losslessness =] 
<nickrud> or flac
<zx8> i am running an inel sound card , plays sound perfectly but when i try to talk into the mic all it records is static
<zx8> inel=intel
<HammerBlade2020> zx8~ tried looking at alsamixer ?
<HammerBlade2020> zx8~ you might have something turned up that shouldn't be
<zx8> i tried kmix
<Seyekoh> I have an Asus A7N8X Deluxe nForce2 chipset (Realtek integrated audio)...  I cannot get any audio working.  Anybody have any suggestions?
<Seyekoh> zx8: from what i have found looking for my sound problems, i saw people setting Default Source to OSS and Default Sink to ALSA for mic difficulties
<cafuego> Seyekoh: $15 SBLive PCI card
<madd_matt> Does ubuntu provide the nvidia binary drivers in apt?
<Seyekoh> cafuego: i guess i did ask for suggestions... =/
<zx8> Seyekoh how do i do that?
<cafuego> I admit that may not be a suggest you _want_ to hear.
<phlaegel> madd_matt: yes
<nickrud> oooh, some seriously good advice, Seyekoh
<anildigital> how to install latest ver of firefox in ubuntu
<Seyekoh> System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector
<cafuego> madd_matt: linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and nvidia-glx
<madd_matt> Thanks cafuego
<odla> !tell anildigital about ff1.5
<adub> has anyone heard of the aol version of linux called gamera??
<cafuego> madd_matt: maybe 'nvidia-glx-legacy' if it's a crusty old card
<isceald> any ideas why the web is tragically slow over wireless? (newly installed)
<madd_matt> cafuego, its a ti-4xxx something.  Doesn't really matter, this is a backup/emergency system i'm putting in anyways.
<cafuego> isceald: Yeah, I'm downloading stuff, sorry.
<isceald> heh
<babo> I have a weird problem ... I'm trying to import the contents of a file into a bash script. I want to preserve newlines, I've tried a couple of scripts that apparently should work but don't ... how do you import a file + newlines into a bash script ?
<psusi> babo, ". /path/to/file"
<cliebow> babb: cant you use cat filename|whil reaf;do
<cliebow> done
<babo> psusi: I want to be able to parse in the text of the file ... not just to include the file in my directory
<psusi> babo, what?
<babo> cliebow: doesn't preserve newlines
<cliebow> babo: cant you use cat filename|while read;do
<cliebow> sorry...
<zx8> Seyokoh: thanks that worked!
<zF> I'm trying to install cedega, but it says it depends on libx and, when I apt-get install that it says there's no packages for that
<mlambie> is it easy for me to upgrade just one pacakge (and its dependencies) to dapper while maintaining a breezy system?
<psusi> babo, what exactly are you trying to do?  include one script in another?
<IdleOne> mlambie:  no
<babo> psusi: no ... I want to feed in the text from a file into my script
<nickrud> mlambie: probably not. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto has some pointers
<mlambie> IdleOne: ok, thanks
<mlambie> that's it
<IdleOne> mlambie:  only because you take the risk of breaking breezy
<mlambie> couldn't remember the term : pinning :)
<cafuego> mlambie: Yes, as long as you do a backport from source.
<zF> !cedega
<cafuego> mlambie: But not if you were after Xgl.
<mlambie> nah, after latest version of cacti, a web based snmp monitoring system
<cafuego> mlambie: Yeh, do a backport, should be easy.
<psusi> babo, <</path/to/file iirc
<mlambie> wicked
* cafuego known cacti
<Mantice> Man I need help really bad :(
<cafuego> s/n/s/
* nickrud mumbles, 'backporting <--> easy' hah
<Mantice> My ATi card is broken hard
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ksown?
<Mantice> I cant get it working with ubntu :(
<ale_> Hi!
<adub> has anyone heard of the aol version of linux called gamera??
<mlambie> i want to import some templates that were exported with a later version of cacki
<ale_> can someone please help me?
<_jason> ale_: hi! just ask a question and someone will try if they know
<Mantice> Could I please have a ATi guru?
<ale_> ok thanks
<cafuego> Mantice: The card is fine, the driver are broken (if you're using ATI ones)
<Mantice> How to I fix the ATi driver then
<ale_> i am trying to compile something, i have build essential installed but my "system" dont see this and i always get a c compiler error cannot create a executable
<Mantice> So your saying the whole time that the ati.com drivers where broken
<ale_> i remove build essential only for test with the same result
<babo> psusi: nope
<Mantice> I wasted 8 hours yestoday for nothing :(
<cafuego> mlambie: Add a 'deb-src http://.... dapper main' line in sources.list; run apt-get update; sudo apt-get -b source cacti
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> what is the command to set the root password ?
<cafuego> mlambie: For the latter command, you may need to fetch a few additionald eps (but get BREEZY versions)
<Toma-> Mantice, youve probably got conflicting drivers........ have you tried installing the breezy compiled ati drivers?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ROFLCOPTER|`evoL about root
<IdleOne> Mantice:  I recall giving the link to the wiki a couple times :P
<nickrud> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL: sudo passwd ; but why?
<Mantice> ?
<_jason> ale_: hrmm it shouldn't do that, did you reinstall build-essential after removing it?
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ale_> yes
<Mantice> Yeah
<Toma-> Mantice, the ones in synaptic/apt
<psusi> babo, nope what?
<Mantice> Thats how I found out how to install it
<ale_> i only unistall one time to see what happend
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> thanks _jason
<Mantice> hold on ill get them now
<babo> psusi: nope ... it doesn't work
<cafuego> !forums 423589
<Toma-> Mantice, dont install both, itll mess your system up.
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 423589 is: General - HOW-TO: ATI fglrx driver latest version - Ubuntu Forums
<Mantice> Ive installed like all 3
<mzinz> ive got a logical link to my windows box so that i can play music through xmms, but use files that are ON the other computer.  when i navigate to the computer and double click on one of the songs, a dialogue box comes up asking for the path to the song i want (but its right there infront of me.)  what is the actual path to the computer?
<Toma-> Mantice, thats probably the problem.
<phiber_optic> IF i install a new video card will ubuntu recognize it?
<JRGC> I just updated from Hoary to Breezy and I get only the console? How can I get back to KDE? How can i start the Xserver? I tried with /etc/init.d/kdm start and nothing.
<Mantice> The first one dident work :(
<psusi> babo, "don't work" is not an error description
<Zoder2> hi all
<cafuego> phiber_optic: yes, but X may not.
<Toma-> phiber_optic, yep. but youll have to get the drivers yourself
<nickrud> phiber_optic: if it doesn't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will fix it
<Toma-> Mantice, did you completely remove it after it didnt work?
<Mantice> No It dident say how to remove on the wiki :9
<progrock> Is there any chance I'd get my ATI AIW x600 to play tv in ubuntu?
<Toma-> :|
<psusi> babo, oh wait... I got confused... that's a here document
<jetscreamer> there's a chance
<phiber_optic> Toma- so will I have to reinstall everythign?
<Zoder2> Zoder2 i wanted to know if someone could help me fix my alsa  witha CMedia9880 soundcardand i have no mic in no fron/back in and no inputs whatsoever (that work) i made sure everything is unmuted and everything at 100% another issue is in cirtian apps the sound is crackly and does anyone know how to fix anything of the sort? i also tried putting another soundacard in and i have now tried 3 cards (my 9880 a SB live! 34 bit and a S
<Zoder2> B audi
<Zoder2> Zoder2 gy LS) the LS is very distorted and only comes out of 2 speakers of my 5.1 and my Live! doesnt work at all Alsa detects it as an LS so thats why i tried my LS ANYWAY can anyone please help? :P
<psusi> that's if you want lines embeded in the script itself passed as stdin to the command
<jetscreamer> gool luck to you my son, may the nforce be with you
<Mantice> Ive installed some random guys way, and the ATi.com way and the Ubuntu way
<_jason> ale_: what are you compiling and hve you tried different things?
<jetscreamer> s/gool/good/ and yes i know you said ati
<mzinz> Can i get a codec to play .m4a files?
<jetscreamer> yes there is one
<Toma-> phiber_optic, nope. just dpkg-reconfigure the driver package and xserver-xorg, unless youre going from ati to nvidia or vice-versa
<ale_> yes jason i try with 3 diferents things
<phiber_optic> what if i already have an nvidia
<phiber_optic> but im updating it
<zF> I'm trying to install cedega, but it says it depends on xlibs and, when I apt-get install that it says there's no packages for that
<ale_> someone in ubuntu forums compile without problems that ones
<ale_> is my problem
<Mantice> Toma- what should I do?
<Toma-> phiber_optic, should be a simple plug'n'play.... *should*
<_jason> ale_: what does 'gcc --version' say?
<phiber_optic> okkk
<ale_> 4.0
<phiber_optic> I guess windows will crush
<_jason> ale_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential, and try again I guess
<ale_> ok
<Toma-> Mantice, someone was in here once saying his drivers didnt work and later found out he had both the offical ones AND the breezy ones installed. this can make lib's look in all sorts of different directions and break the libs.
<ale_> gcc (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Toma-> Mantice, basically, get rid of them all, and start again.
<Toma-> Mantice, how, i dont know sorry. :(
<Mantice> Well they ant working So If i try again it should work
<Toma-> Mantice, make sure you get rid of alllll the drivers.
<Toma-> then, start again.
<Nicotine> hi
<ale_> always the same error
<barleyman> hi all quick question.  I am running Breezy Badger with gDesklets.  I just noticed something funny, when I minimize apps, they disappear to the bottom right of the screen.  They are not on my bottom panel like normal.  I probably clicked something wrong, but I can't find an answer with google.  Any ideas?
<Toma-> ale_, youre in dapper?
<ale_> i dont undertand a couple of weeks ago before re installing ubuntu i compile many things without problems
<ale_> nop breezy
<Nicotine> I have an IRC matter that i can only ask here due to all the other IRC channel's being down and what not.
<ale_> stable
<Nicotine> What are the IRC commands?
<IdleOne> irc/
<Toma-> ahh nevermind
<Mantice> I dont need to do these commands right sudo apt-get install linux-686 because it was installed
<IdleOne> if your new to irc check out this site www.irchelp.org there are answer to many question regarding IRC and how to use it :)
<Nicotine> ok
<Nicotine> thanks
<IdleOne> np
<Mabus06> Nicotine: I need you.
<Nicotine> ok
<barleyman> bump
<Mantice> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Mantice> E: Couldn't find package amd64-generic
<ale_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Mantice> What does that mean
<ale_> always that problem
<Mabus06> ale_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ale_> dont care if i have or not build essential installed
<nickrud> Mantice: shouldn't that be linux-image-amd64-generic ?
<ale_> i have that one installed
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mabus06> ale_: what do you mean, you don't care?
<Mabus06> oh
<Mantice> I change command put pasted wrong command
<kybishop> how do you turn the graphical boot loader off, so its just a text loader?
<ale_> dont care is i have installed build essential i get the same error
<Mantice> Nicrud thanks for that
<Mantice> it works now
<kybishop> is that the splash command under kernel?
<ale_> my system dont see where i have the compiler tools
<Mantice> ^_^ latest version just how I like it
<war-totem> anyone ever had their ubuntu screen shake?
<ale_> sorry my english is very poor
<IdleOne> ale_:  try sudo apt-get install build-essential and see what it says
<war-totem> usuall it comes from the speaker being too close to the monitor
<war-totem> but its not right now
<ale_> build essential is in the last version
<Healot> eventually,. totem needed more gstreamer plugins rather the default install, bleh
<matsur> anybody here used picard (music brainz tagger) on amd64?
<ale_> but in spanish
<nickrud> kybishop: remove quiet splash from the lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pudland> does anyone have gspy installed?
<mark_skinner> are the new mesa-glib drivers used instead of ati/nvidia opengl drivers?
<orangey> hey all!
<zF> !cedega
<IdleOne> hey
<orangey> What package is the gnome-network-settings thing in?
<zF> can someone help me install cedega
<mark_skinner> I'd like to get cedega working on this new brezzy install.. anyone point to a good online resource?
<bosco> allright i am useing xmms to play my  music and i downloaded some off a torrent and it downloaded it as an mp3 why wont it play in  xmms
<IdleOne> !cedega
<IdleOne>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<mark_skinner> !
<ubotu> mark_skinner: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ale_> mark use automatix
<mark_skinner> ty
<bimberi> orangey: gnome-system-tools
<ale_> is the seasiest way
<IdleOne> mark_skinner:  dont use automatix
<orangey> bimberi: thank you
<_jason> ale_: what does this do: echo -e '#include <stdio.h>\nint main() { printf("hello, world!\\n"); }' > hello.c && gcc -o hello hello.c && ./hello
<bimberi> orangey: yw :)
<IdleOne> ale_:  dont tell ppl to use that
<orangey> IdleOne: why not?
<KurtKraut> Windows has a specific version for Tablet PCs with handwrite recognition. Is there any 'clone' system for linux/Ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. (see !easyubuntu)
<bosco> allright i am useing xmms to play my  music and i downloaded some off a torrent and it downloaded it as an mp3 why wont it play in  xmms
<orangey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ale_> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'as'
<mark_skinner> ty ill do that .. going there now
<bosco> ubotu i used automatix and i still run fine
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bosco
<ale_> sorry i didnt now that automatix is not good...
<kybishop> can you install sndconfig in ubuntu, or is it only for red hat?
<mark_skinner> are the mesa drivers an additional resource that both ATI and NVidia drivers use?
<_jason> ale_: hrmm
<bosco> ubotu no i got it from a torrent  how do i play the mp3 in xmms
<ubotu> bosco: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xerophyte> i have sound working but when i run esd its saying there is no /dev/dsp how can i get this working ?
<_jason> bosco: ubotu is a bot :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell bosco about yourself
<orangey> IdleOne: yeah.. that is true. I noticed (and worried about) all those things while installing..
<ale_> yes something is bad
<pudland> bosco, ubotu is a "bot"
<orangey> IdleOne: incidentally, when it installs things like firefox 1.5, does it create a package?
<bosco> naq
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pudland> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<_jason> ale_: echo $PATH, paste that here
<orangey> that's too bad..
<orangey> why not a backported firefox package?
<bimberi> orangey: that is discussed on that page
<ale_> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<nickrud> orangey: too many other things would need to be backported, because they depend on firefox
<bimberi> ... and by nickrud :)
<orangey> nickrud: gotcha
<Madpilot> orangey, Dapper is due out in mid-April, it'll have FF1.5 by default
<_jason> ale_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall binutils
<nickrud> My Birthday!
<mark_skinner> well easyubuntu seems to be a tar.bzip2 file. where is the README or INSTALL for it?
<_jason> nickrud: happy birthday!
<IdleOne> we should all send nickrud  a brand spanking shinny new ubuntu Dapper cd for his birthday
<nickrud> _jason: I mean dapper release date 
<bimberi> _jason: whoa, i think he means april 20!
<orangey> Madpilot: and at that point, what will happen to those who installed it manually?
<_jason> oh :)
<orangey> Madpilot: will it by chance gracefully overwrite?
<odla> 4/20?
<Delvien> anyone help me with a WoW issue ?
<ale_> done jason
<Madpilot> orangey, who installed FF1.5? No idea, I haven't bothered with FF1.5 myself
<xerophyte> how can i share my sound with other applications with alsa
<nickrud> 4/20/56, too many things converge on that day
<odla> interesting release date if you ask me
<xnix> xorg
<_jason> ale_: try the hello world command again
<Madpilot> nickrud, 2056? :P
<mark_skinner> Delvien, I am trying to get cedega installed for WoW support :)   Horde on Crushridge!
<kybishop> happy birthday and thank you nickrud
<Delvien> mark_skinner cedega sucks ass !
<mark_skinner> well easyubuntu seems to be a tar.bzip2 file. where is the README or INSTALL for it?
<ale_> now seams to work ./configure
<mark_skinner> wine better?
<ale_> :D
<_jason> ale_: cool
<Delvien> mark_skinner Horde on Mal'ganis !
<ale_> thank you!
<Zoder2> hey can someone help me get my cmedia 9880 (azalia) line in and mic ins to work? i tried alsa and im using oss (alsa doesnt support my cards full duplex mode)
<Madpilot> mark_skinner, those will be inside the tar.bzip2 file
<kybishop> try wine before cedega, no sense paying for what's free
<nickrud> Madpilot: 50 years old, the 5 year release!, the 4/20 everyone here is thinking of, shicklegruber, etc.
<pudland> !gspy
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pudland
<ale_> hello world
<_jason> ale_: :)
<Delvien> mark_skinner well i have no lag in wine , but no text  over peoples heads hehe :P
<ale_> says now
<kybishop> hehe
<Madpilot> nickrud, ah - never mind :P
<ale_> you same my life! Lol
<ale_> thanks man!
<mark_skinner> dug into it    its   il8n/.svn directory.. clear as mud :)
<_jason> ale_: yep, have fun compiling
<nickrud> Madpilot: good idea.
<Delvien> dmark_skinner what?
<ale_> thanks!
<ale_> the big problem is fixed thanks you!
<Delvien> mark_skinner what does that mean
<Mantice> Man im so sad :( my ati drivers are broken and I cant fix them
<Mantice> Xserver crashes all the time :(
<bosco> so how do i play mp3;s in xmms
<mark_skinner> sorry.. im a bit new... how would one  install that easyubutu tar.bzip file?  i still cand find a ./configure or INSTALL inside it
<IdleOne> w32codecs
<pudland> mantice, did you try the binaryATI how to at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Mantice> Yes
<Crshman> can i connect to a windows share using nfs or only smbfs?
<mark_skinner> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/EasyUbuntu-latest.tar.bz2    got it from here
<bosco> IdleOne, you said with
<pudland> mantice, how are they broken?
<_jason> mark_skinner: just run ./easyubuntu.py (I think it needs sudo)
<Mantice> Ive tryed both ways apparently the ati.com way is broken :(
<IdleOne> !tell bosco  about w32codecs
<mark_skinner> ahh.. python... csh on steroids?
<_jason> ha
<pudland> mantice, i just used it 2 days ago
<pudland> mantice, i went from 170fps to 2000+
<Delvien> Anyone help me with a wine+ WOW problem?
<meheren> does anyone no how to get a "domain name" for a server like www.foo.com....
<Mantice> my computer gets 10 fps on the ant screensaver
<Mantice> What ubuntu do you use
<Mantice> because i think my breasy is broken :(
<Delvien> who are you talking to Mantice
<pudland> mantice, paste your glxinfo
<theplateau> how do i use dpkg to install a deb file
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Mantice> Sorry im new at this
<mark_skinner> ty  jason    this worked           ....................   mskinner@ubuntu:~/easyubuntu$ sudo ./easyubuntu.py
<theplateau> ty
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> i got it
<pudland> mantice, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Mantice> hold on
<Crshman> can i connect to a windows share using nfs or only smbfs?
<Delvien> WINdows ! burn it !
<Jsm> Can any one help me, im trying to install GCC but im not 100% how
<defendguin> has their been any discussion which way ubuntu is leaning in the direction of either xgl or aiglx?
<Crshman> i'm workign on it haha
<_jason> mark_skinner: yeah, I've asked robotgeek to include a readme but I guess he hasn't gotten to it.  The actual release should be a .deb that will install a launcher and such
<Madpilot> Jsm, get "build-essential"
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9404
<IdleOne> Jsm:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ale_> i have one more problem :(
<_jason> ale_: uh oh, what is it?
<ale_> i can install gij (required to install open office
<Jsm> Madpilot im a bit confuesd by that ;)
<_jason> ale_: what does it say and what is the full package name?
<ale_> gcj-dbtool-4.0: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgcj.so.6: undefined symbol: _ZN4java5beans11beancontext18BeanContextSupport19'etResourceAsStreamEPNS_4lang6StringEPNS1_16BeanContextChildE
<ale_> dpkg: error al procesar gij-4.0 (--configure):
<pudland> mantice, see whre it says "mesa...." towards the bottom?
<IdleOne> !tell Jsm  about cli
<Madpilot> Jsm, open Synaptic & search for the build-essential package, it'll get everything you need
<ale_> is a dependencis gij and gij 4.0
<tagabasak> hi guys is it possible that i can install i tunes on my ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ale_, please don't paste to the channel like that
<pudland> mantice, what ati card do you have?
<Mantice> Yeah
<ale_> sorry...
<pudland> mantice, what ati card do you have?
<mark_skinner> if you don't use Cedega..  which  Wine are you using?   winehq?  some wine.deb?
<JWMalaya> ale_: need help on JDB?
<_jason> ale_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgcj6, (guessing)
<ale_> here we go..
<Mantice> r9600 xt pro 256
<pudland> mantice, click on my name to open a dialog box
<pudland> mantice, type in that
<pudland> mantice, im going to walk you through the how-to, you must have missed the last step
<JWMalaya> ATi radeon problem, aren't there any wiki for that?
<Mantice> Ok
<Mantice> Can you accept dcc chat list
<Mantice> My irc dont open up a new window
<bosco> WOW #1's - Disc2 - 15 - Audio Adrenaline - Big House.mp3
<bosco>  how do i go about playing this file
<pudland> mantice, right click on my name
<Jsm> Madpilot, thanks i got it working
<Madpilot> Jsm, cool
<Mantice> Done
<ale_> jason thank again
<ale_> now all is fixed!
<JWMalaya> the name build-essential is really... misleading
<_jason> ale_: cool
<pudland> mantice, wiki.ubuntu.com
<koloa> hi
<pudland> mantice, search "ATI"
<ale_> yeah, finally i have my ubuntu 100 % working
<Mantice> I have it open allready
<koloa> anyone here familiar with ruby on rails?
<pudland> kk
<JWMalaya> Rack, koloa?
<Mantice> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> JWMalaya, it's the stuff that essential to building packages - but something like "compling-essentials" might be better
<koloa> ruby on rails?
<Mantice> I guess the dialog box is broken :(
<koloa> i am having trouble running the scaffold command
<pudland> mantice, follow the ATI driver section and read the last para before the "notes" section
<Madpilot> koloa, try #rubyonrails
<koloa> thanks
<Jsm> Ok next problem lol, I want to work on my site and come across a slight problem, on windows (dont tell me to burn it its usefull) i can just use ftp://user:pw@domain.com and get ftp and iv noticed their isnt a thing like that in ubuntu so is their a good FTP client?
<koloa> ok im noob
<koloa> can i type /join rubyonrails or something?
<Mantice> ?
<Jsm> its /join #rubyonrails
<koloa> opps,,,thanks. lol
<pudland> mantice, When you install from ati.com drivers or the breezy-seveas repository, you still need to change xorg.conf and add the fglrx module to /etc/modules as described under "Ubuntu provided drivers".
<bimberi> Jsm: Nautilus, the file manager (Places -> Connect to Server)
<Mantice> I did add the fglrx module
<pudland> mantice, step 3 and 4 under"Ubuntu provided drivers".
<Mantice> And then Xserver crashes
<SkippyX> OK - copying files from /home/user to another hdd. Backing up in preparation for a fresh install of ubuntu. been using mdk 9.2. Once I've got ubuntu installed, can I download KDE and have the same versatility of having KDE & Gnome that I've become accustomed to having? is it as simple as "apt-get install KDE"?
<waldo> hey...  i'm thinkin gof moving to ubuntu... what version of GNOME does it use?
<bimberi> SkippyX: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<interferon> is there any way to restart an eth0 connection without the Network Manager?
<JRGC> Please, someone help me, my kdm doesn't want to start
<Mantice> I do that and I restart and Xserver comes up and says xserver could not start and I have to type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<waldo> on install CD?    Hoary Hedgehog site suggests 2.10 but that seems pretty old
<ale_> kubuntu desktop is more complete
<ale_> have many things
<_jason> waldo: breezy uses 2.12
<Mantice> then pick the ATi driver and type startx to make it boot again
<SkippyX> bimberi, Outstanding. i'll have to tote my box over to a friend's house and tie into his DSL. I'm on dial-up.
<pudland> mantice, not "ati" you must select fglrx"
<bimberi> SkippyX: once that is installed you can choose Gnome or KDE from the Session menu of the login screen
<waldo> _jason: why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryGoals say 2.10?  weird.
<bimberi> SkippyX: that would be a very good idea :P
<SkippyX> That's precisely what I was hoping to accomplish.
<mediatedthought> What is the command to assign a specific MAC address to an IP?
<Mantice> After xserver has crashed?
<Madpilot> waldo, that's an out of date page - the current version is Breezy Badger (5.10) and uses Gnome 2.12.x
<Jsm> you cant assing mac's
<Mantice> I select fglrx drivers restart and xserver crashes
<_jason> waldo: I said breezy, not hoary :)
<waldo> Madpilot: oh, I thought hoary was the next version..
<JWMalaya> the package xorg-server-fglrx?
<Mantice> so i have to pick the ati drivers to get ubuntu runing again :(
<SkippyX> bimberi, I suppose I could always try it on dial-up, and hope that I'm not booted  by my ISP....and tie up my phone line for the next 6 weeks......
<waldo> _jason: I thought hoary was the version that's in beta now
<Madpilot> waldo, Dapper is the next version
<_jason> waldo: warty < hoary < breezy < dapper(development)
<pudland> mantice, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use fglrx instead
<waldo> ahh!
<Mantice> oh and btw I have put this in modules echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<waldo> thanks guys
<SkippyX> at leastI wouldn't have to worry about phone callls from the ex-girlfriend
<JWMalaya> just installed it yesterday, work fine with all the GL's games and screensaver
<ale_> is dapper drake valdo
<bimberi> SkippyX: lol
<_jason> waldo: don't worry they go in abc order from now on :)
<ale_> the new "beta" version
<waldo> ale_: thanks
<JWMalaya> even The TV's working fine
<Mantice> brb
<Madpilot> waldo, look at the version numbers - they're Year.Month, so Hoary was 5.04 (2005/04), Breezy is 5.10, Dapper will be 6.04
<pudland> mantice, paste your xorg.conf
<waldo> _jason: oh so the next will be "e" ?  Cool
<ale_> no problem
<bimberi> SkippyX: one of the beauties of apt is that if the downloading gets interrupted, it resumes when you retry
<ale_> seams to be great dapper is really fast (i only test a couple of weeks)
<ale_> and they have many great features
<SkippyX> bimberi, apt is one of the main reasons I'm looking @ switching from mdk to ubuntu. I wanted a debian-based distro. and mdk 9.2 is old, and growing moss as we speak.
<rg> Does it someone from brazil
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9405
<SkippyX> I was thinking about simplyMEPIS, but went w/ ubuntu instead.
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<JWMalaya> i hint/// Ubuntu official release cycle = 6 month... version YY.MM :)
<ale_> argentina gear
<ale_> hear*
<diode> how do i install xvattr to fix the blue border issues of an nvidia cards tv-out?
<zx8> i am installing america amrmy for linux has anyone tried this?
* Jsm has never noticed this command
<JWMalaya> the online game?
<pudland> mantice, so fglrx crashes x but not ati?
<Madpilot> zx8, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<Mantice> yeah
<redrevolution> online game
<Mantice> when i restart it comes up with a blue screen
<Mantice> and funny letters
<execve> windows?
<redrevolution> linux
<Mantice> Ati is the only way i can make it work
<Mantice> brb
<SkippyX> Sheesh - once I'm done w/ the swap, I've an 80 gig drive I plan to install (50 gigs fat32, 30 gigs as a Win xp install for games)....
<Madpilot> execve, there's a Linux version of AA too
<ale_> ubuntu-es is the spanish channel?
<Mantice> ill see if i can take some pictures with a camera
<SkippyX> Linux isn't a gaming system....from what I've seen.....but there are all kinds of games for windoze.....
<pudland> mantice, did you put in the right monitor sync rates
<IdleOne> ale_:  yes
<pudland> kk
<ale_> thanks!
<redrevolution> how use cedega?
<Madpilot> redrevolution, try #cedega
<IdleOne> should I bother installing kubuntu-desktop on my old machine?
<redrevolution> oops;;
<Madpilot> IdleOne, how old?
<Jsm> theirs a mario clone game witch is good but i cant rember the name i used it when i used suse
<Mantice> i thought my lcd could handle 60 hrz easy was
<IdleOne> P2 233mhz old
<frank23> Jsm supertux?
<Mantice> it works in 70 in windows
<Mantice> its a lcd
<godmachine81> there are tons of arcade games for linux
<SkippyX> k - I'm off.
<pudland> mantice, mine is at 75Hz
<IdleOne> Madpilot:   P2 233mhz old
<Francisco> how can I empty my trash like root
<Francisco> ??
<Francisco> ??
<godmachine81> there is a package that contains all the arcade game classics
<godmachine81> if you want i can find what it is
<Francisco> somebody can help me??
<Mantice> i dident knew it mattered
<pudland> mantice, i think your syncs are off
<Mantice> syncs?
<Madpilot> IdleOne, KDE will be slower than Gnome is for you - your call if that'll be survivable :P
<Jsm> Supertux, thats the one any one know where i can get it ?
<Mantice> ill reconfgure now
<pudland> mantice, look at your xorg.conf
<_jason> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: (Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<godmachine81> KDE sux.. i hate the widgets in it too..
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  k then thats is that
<godmachine81> KDE is too windowish
<JWMalaya> just apt-get install supertux :)
<ale_> francisco ask
<kybishop> is sndconfig compatible with ubuntu, or is there a similar program that is
<_jason> Jsm: have you enabled universe?
<JWMalaya> KDE is too CDEish
<ale_> someone for sure can help you
<Francisco> ale_, I wanna empty my trash like root
<resueman> hey guys im on amd64 i got flash and java working as per the wiki.. just need some help on streaming video anyone????? thanks
<Jsm> _Jason yes i have
<pudland> mantice, "monitor" section
<GameOver69> anyone good with xchat??? for some reason all my messages appear within the main chat window and not in a seperate tab... how can i switch this back?
<_jason> Jsm: then you can use synaptic/apt to install it
<JWMalaya> resueman: get gxine plugin instead :)
<resueman> for firefox32?
<ale_> i dont know if is the good way
<JWMalaya> and disable the default totem plguins
<Jsm> yay i was missing supertux ;)
<ale_> but you can type sudo nautilus to use nautilus as root
<Mantice> 43-60 ?
<resueman> JWMalaya: fore firefox32
<Francisco> ale_, it is for me??
<babo> Hi guys, I'm using the php urlencode function from the cli ... but it keeps throwing up T_STRING errors when I try to encode something with a newline in it .. how can I fix this ?
<frank23> resueman: I use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension in firefox. it plays everything in an external player
<godmachine81> anybody here know how to change the font color of the panels and menus in gnome?
<ale_> yes francisco,,,,
<meheren> does anyone no of a wya i can access the itunes music store?
<pudland> mantice, i'll paste mine
<Mantice> ok
<meheren> !iTunes
<ubotu> [itunes]  a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<Mantice> im going to edit this file manualy looks easyer
<JWMalaya> yeah, what the itune clone eh?
<resueman> i just need some help with amd64
<JWMalaya> oh sharpmusique :)
<_jason> babo: #php channel probably more helpful with that if no one knows here
<resueman> i tried copying the plugins from the 64  bit version but they didnt load
<Francisco> ale_, just I wanna empty my trash..
<_jason> Francisco: right click > empty trash?
<babo> _jason# thanks - the php channel doesn't seem to know either ... ah, well
<JWMalaya> resueman: 32bit plugin for 32bit browser, 64bit plugin is for 64bit browsers :)
<_jason> babo: ha, time to google and search docs :)
<JRGC> How can I reinstall kde? I lost elect. power while upgrading and kde doesn't start
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install kde
<JRGC> But the apt-tool says everything is installed
<JWMalaya> JRGC: just do apt-get --reinstall kde
<irvs10tz> what p2p can i use with linux??????
<Francisco> _jason, I have some files needs superuser
<meheren> it syas it can't find the package sharpmusique...
<JWMalaya> JRGC: just do apt-get -f --reinstall kde
<resueman> JWM: got  a link?
<_jason> babo: what command are you using?
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde
<pudland> mantice, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9406 hmmm, my sync is about the same
<meheren> !iTunes
<ubotu> from memory, itunes is a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<JWMalaya> resueman: it's all on the ubuntu package site
<ale_> but you dont need to be root to empty your trash
<_jason> Francisco: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.Trash, then try again
<Mantice> so its fine ?
<JRGC> JWMalaya:  That doesn't seem to work
<pudland> mantice, did you dl the right installer for your system?
<_jason> ubotu: tell irvs10tz about p2p
<Francisco> _jason, ok ok but in user wich one user root or mine.?
<Mantice> Yep
<_jason> Francisco: yours, not root
<resueman> JWMalaya, thanks
<Mantice> Your installing it the other way than the Ati.com way i tryed
<ale_> well i have to go,,thanks again jason!
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  I opted to give kde a try heh will se what happens
<JRGC> JWMalaya:  It says operation not valid!
<Mantice> Im on a 64 bit btw
<ale_> goodnight! cheers!
<_jason> ale_: night
<pudland> mantice, i followed the wiki how to to isatll the ati driver
<JWMalaya> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde >> JRGC :)
<Mantice> whats wrong with my one then
<setuid> How do I regenerate the font cache?
<Francisco> _jason, it say. It can be named like user of group-
<setuid> I just installed xfonts-artwiz, and none of the fonts seem to work
<zx8> jesus the america's army installer is SlOW
<_jason> Francisco: huh?
<setuid> $ xterm -fn lime
<setuid> xterm:  unable to open font "lime", trying "fixed"....
<JRGC> JWMalaya:  It doesn't work!
<JRGC> It says that --reinstall is not known
<GameOver69> anyone good with xchat??? for some reason all my messages appear within the main chat window and not in a seperate tab... how can i switch this back?
<JWMalaya> zx8: don't complaint about third party installer :)
<_jason> Francisco: put what you typed and what it said on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<pudland> mantice, when you reconfigure xorg do you go through all the steps?
<JRGC> JWMalaya:  It says that reinstall is not known
<meheren> does anyone no the command for making .debs?
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  go to Settings > preferences and set it there
<Mantice> no i push esc now because Ive done it so many times :(
<GameOver69> i did
<zx8> just making an obersvation dude
<GameOver69> it doesntw ork
<meheren> i got the source for the .deb how do i make it?
<IdleOne> restart xchat
<setuid> Anyone know?
<GameOver69> i did
<GameOver69> do you know what option it is
<pudland> mantice, have you gone through the whole thing ever?
<Mantice> yes
<meheren> does anyone no a program that can make/modify .deb packages?
<Mantice> PCI:1:0:0____
<narcisolema> hi all
<meheren> *create/modify
<GameOver69> IdleOne, can u tell me which option it is
<narcisolema> anyone can help me with j2ee sun app server installation
<meheren> !.deb
<ubotu> meheren: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Crshman> my wireless connection is very slow and smbfs mounts always time out, i look at ifconfig and there seems to be many rx errors....any ideas?
<resueman> JWMalaya: mozplugger is the one i want right?
<narcisolema> anyone can help me with j2ee sun app server installation
<narcisolema> anyone can help me with j2ee sun app server installation?
<meheren> !debian package
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meheren
<_jason> Francisco: you didn't put what you typed
<setuid> Crshman, Switch your AP to a different channel, not 6 or 11
<meheren> arrg
<Crshman> it was on 7 so i put it to 9
<pudland> mantice, im at a loss, the other guy had a 9800 se and it was good
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  I cant seem to find it right now but its in there
<Mantice> ok brb
<tsipper> what is the linux equivalent of visual studio? It's a really big program and the name escapes.
<Mantice> im going to restart
<Mantice> do I have to restart or can i ctrl alt back
<JWMalaya> narcisolema: J2EE? dude, this is really about Ubuntu GNU/Linux...
<pudland> mantice, is you res to high
<JWMalaya> narcisolema: try netbeans :)
<Francisco> sudo chown -R $fromeroc:$fromeroc ~/.Trash
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  try #xchat they might be able to help more
<Mantice> no
<frank23> tsipper: eclipse?
<GameOver69> IdleOne, i tried
<GameOver69> no one is answering
<pudland> restart
<_jason> Francisco: get rid of both of the $
<GameOver69> i didnt do anything all of a sudden this happened
<tsipper> frank23, I don't think that is it, but I am going to google that. I believe it began with an "m"
<koloa> anyone know where or how i can d/l some cool theme?
<koloa> ubuntu rocks!
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  life happens heh
<_jason> ubotu: tell koloa about themes
<JWMalaya> all in one Java-based servers, Tomcat, Jakarta, etc... > narcisolema
<narcisolema> JWMalaya: No, i trying to install the j2ee server
<JWMalaya> all in one Java-based servers, Tomcat, Jakarta, etc... > narcisolema
<setuid> How do I regenerate the font cache? I just installed xfonts-artwiz, and none of the fonts seem to work
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  lemme poke around Ill see if I can find it
<narcisolema> JWMalaya: i already have tomcat, but tomcat doesnt have ejb engine!
<GameOver69> IdleOne, thank u
<Crshman> nope still getting a lot of errors and timeouts
<_jason> setuid: fc-cache, but I think those fonts are problematic
<meheren> wow 624 ppl in here!...
<andrei> hey
<setuid> _jason, I go through this every time I use artwiz fonts on Debian or Ubuntu
<narcisolema> JWMalaya: and the jboss doesnt have a deployment manager via web
<Francisco> _jason, continued
<setuid> I use the fonts heavily though, the other fonts are MUCH too large
<_jason> setuid: yeah I went through it too, I gave up :)
<narcisolema> JWMalaya: i need the j2ee sun app server
<_jason> Francisco: now right click > empty trash
<JWMalaya> narcisolema: it's really about JAva, take on the sun website instead :)
<Francisco> the wrong continued
<setuid> I eventually get it working, but I forget what steps I take, because I try everything... xset fp rehash, fc-cache, all that.
<JWMalaya> however, checkout all the lib*java in ubuntu packages :)
* setuid laughs at his server... Total number of unique IPs blocked on port 25: 7213
<setuid> fscking spammers
<_jason> setuid: I think I dpkg-reconfigured <something with fonts> and enabled bitmap fonts to get it to work
<lakcaj> narcisolema, hav eyou tried using java-package/make-jpkg?
<Francisco> _jason, the wrong continued
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  is it possible thats a pluggin that does that..check www.xchat.org
<setuid> _jason, Ah, you just reminded me of local.conf and the xorg.conf's path to the artwiz fonts
<_jason> Francisco: I don't understand what that means
<andrei> im having problems with wmp
<narcisolema> well i have download the sjsas_pe-8_2-linux.bin from the java.sun.com/j2ee/downloads
<JWMalaya> narcisolema: anyways, I really suggest NEtbeans, it has all your J2EE needs, servers, ejb, jdb, jod...
<Francisco> _jason, it didn't work
<GameOver69> IdleOne, ill check it out but i dont know what happened
<JWMalaya> and youll get a nice IDE too :)
<_jason> setuid: you should write a wiki page once you get it to work, that way you won't forget the steps anymore and other people will have an easier tiem :)
<_jason> Francisco: what didn't work? the command or the right clicking?
<Francisco> right clicking""
<IdleOne> GameOver69:  sometimes things happened you may have installed a pluggin that broke another who knows
<andrei> why wont windows media player work
<narcisolema> JWMalaya: thats its the case if i use my linux to develop, i only need it right now as a server
<ia1> anyone playing with Gizmo?
<narcisolema> JWMalaya: i will develop in other pc
<_jason> Francisco: what does 'ls -ld ~/.Trash/' say?
<JRGC> I think mt apt tree is damaged, KDE is not there and I can't install it.
<narcisolema> well guys i have download the file and use 'chmod +777 sjsas-8....bin'
<JRGC> Please someone help me
<Francisco> drwx------  13 fromeroc fromeroc 4096 2006-02-26 22:12 /home/fromeroc/.Trash/
<ian_> JRGC: it's not damaged, it's sensible... ;)
<JRGC> I have been all day trying to get this working
<narcisolema> then during the installation, fall over at 51%!
<JWMalaya> ys... Netbeans has integrated your sjsas_pe-8_2-linux.bin + netbeans IDE too
<JRGC> ian_:  Yes but I cant install KDE, nor remove it, nor reinstall it.
<JRGC> ian_:  It doesn't let me
<JWMalaya> aanyways, it's way easier than installing j2ee package from sun alone, narcisolema
<_jason> Francisco: it should work :/, anyway do 'sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*' I suppose
<narcisolema> yes!! i know it but for my need right now i need to install separetly the j2ee sun app
<Francisco> _jason, good
<JWMalaya> that's I don't really care about, I always do it the easiest way possible imho
<_jason> Francisco: works now?
<Francisco> _jason, yeah.
<_jason> Francisco: k, adios
<Francisco> but what did you do?
<Francisco> _jason, que hiciste?
<JWMalaya> narcisolema: check out Sun website... they have the FAQs for that
<_jason> Francisco: it deleted all of the files inside of ~/.Trash recursively
<Wolfwood> My Ubuntu installation died...
<Wolfwood> The appearance daemon, or something like that, was continually restarting, then I restarted the system and X would not stay running.
<Wolfwood> Landed at a text log-in.
<JWMalaya> it hasn't died yet
<JWMalaya> just your Xconfig sucked somewhere :)
<Francisco> _jason, recursiely but it could afect my pc.??
<koloa> now themes are more than just a desktop background rtight?
<Mantice> It STILL DONT work arrrhhhhhhhhh
<pudland> mantice, didnt work
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Mantice> I have some screen shots
<Mantice> It just crashed
<pudland> bear with me
<_jason> Francisco: it just does the same as emptying trash
<Wolfwood> Well yeah, as it was restarting itself continuously, the appearance would change between two settings. (Buttons, color, window borders)
<pudland> mantice, paste them
<Francisco> _jason, so thanks.
<_jason> Francisco: NEVER do a command you don't understand from anyone, including me
<Wolfwood> It happened while I was adjusting keyboard settings - don't know whether there'd been a connection.
<bosco> alright i have the latest codecs    codecs32 for playing mp3s but i cannot seem to be able to play them how do i play them
<Francisco> _jason, ok but I'm desperite."
<_jason> Francisco: next time ask first, then do :)
<Wolfwood> desparate.
<Francisco> I'm desperate."
<Francisco> lo que sea
<Francisco> _jason, gracias.."
<bosco> alright i have the latest codecs    codecs32 for playing mp3s but i cannot seem to be able to play them how do i play them
<Wolfwood> Ya know, I think Fedora Core is faster on my Mac Mini. My music is ripping plenty faster anyway.
<neoliminal> What is needed to get my Gateway Laptop to have it's wireless ethernet working?
<Francisco> _jason, see ya.2
<JWMalaya> mac mini uses a PowerPC CPU right? then, it should be faster than x86 CPUs
<syncopation> I encountered an error on the PreInstall segment of the boot sequence when attempting to run the Live Ubuntu 5.04 on my Mac after executing the command "live-powerpc"
<Wolfwood> That'll depend on the x86 in question
<Wolfwood> I never did try Ubuntu's live CD.
<JRGC> isn't there a way to install the whole KDE at once?
<Wolfwood> I've installed it onto a rev. B iMac and this Mini before.
<JWMalaya> in general, PowerPC rocks,,, but AMD64 rocks harders yeah
<Crshman> i have a great deal of RX errors on my wireless connection, i have tried to change teh channel but that didn't work. any ideas?
<JRGC> if I say apt-get install kde-core it doesn't let me
<Wolfwood> AMD anything tends to be good these days, no?
<JRGC> And kde is not there
<JWMalaya> Crshman: maybe its physical?
<Wolfwood> If I could get my pirated OSx86 image burned, I'd be trying it out on an AMD-based system that I have.
<JWMalaya> radio, bad location?
<neoliminal> My ubuntu installation is not recognizing my wireless card onboard my Gateway laptop... any ideas?
<Crshman> speeds and latency were fine with windows xp
<JWMalaya> neoliminal: what brand/model it is?
<Wolfwood> I'd rather have OS X running there than on this Mini.. This system is kind of low-end already for gaming, anyway.
<Crshman> i have another computer that uses xp with no latency issues
<meheren> is there a music PLAYER that can acces the itunes music store?
<bosco> alright i have the latest codecs    codecs32 for playing mp3s but i cannot seem to be able to play them how do i play them
<Wolfwood> The only drawback to my AMD system is its built-in video. Uses RAM for VRAM and is only SiS-based
<Wolfwood> So once I muster the cash to get a nice AGP card in there, yippee it'll be a fine system
<JWMalaya> builtin? I always have separate AGP on ot
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Mantice> uploading now
<JRGC> OK, I got kubuntu-desktop, but then I get the following:
<JWMalaya> builtin graphics sucks hard, :)
<pudland> mantice, ok
<JRGC> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterf?llte Abh?ngigkeiten:
<JRGC>   kubuntu-desktop: H?ngt ab: adept soll aber nicht installiert werden
<JRGC>                    H?ngt ab: akode soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Dr_Willis> build in video cards can be handy.
<JRGC> ......
<neoliminal> model number W322
<JRGC> The list is long!!
<JRGC> Please how can I make this work
<JWMalaya> neoliminal: what's the manufacturer?
<meheren> is there a music PLAYER that can acces the itunes music store?
<neoliminal> Gateway
<JWMalaya> JRGC: it's in GErman?
<Wolfwood> Yep
<Wolfwood> Packets have unfulfilled dependences:
<JWMalaya> neoliminal: checkout Gateway website, see if there is any Linux driver for it?
<Wolfwood> er, packages
<JRGC> JWMalaya:  Yes, is german, it says that some dependencies are not accomplished
<JWMalaya> if not try to use ndiswrapper...
<Mantice> www.mantice.net/photos/
<pudland> mantice, quick ques... did you reboot b4 or after adding module and changing xorg?
<neoliminal> JWMalaya... ok
<Wolfwood> Dependency: adept can't (?) be installed
<Mantice> photos still uploading
<IdleOne> !tell meheren  about sharpmusic
<Mantice> It said somthing about module failed
<JRGC> That they depend on all the big list
<Mantice> reboot after
<IdleOne> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is, like, a Mac OS/Windows app, but you can use SharpMusique in Linux instead (sudo apt-get install sharpmusique), and it works for all of the same things with the iTunes music store, libraries, etc.
<Wolfwood> Is that right, JRGC? adept and akode simply couldn't be installed?
<meheren> idleone thx
<JWMalaya> comeback if you don't have the linux driver and you want some help on ndiswrapper
<JWMalaya> .
<Wolfwood> I'm still working on my German
<IdleOne> !tell meheren  about sharpmusique
<neoliminal> ok
<neoliminal> thanks!
<JWMalaya> I only can read GErman, not translate it :(
<JRGC> Wolfwood:  Well that is just the beginning of the lis!
<JRGC> list!
<meheren> idleone but sharp musique doesn't play normal songs...
<Wolfwood> That's fine, I'm just making sure I have the right translation there
<Crshman> is it better to use the linux driver or ndiswrapper driver?
<bosco> alright i have the latest codecs    codecs32 for playing mp3s but i cannot seem to be able to play them how do i play them
<JRGC> Wolfwood:  Do I have to install all of them one by one?
<IdleOne> meheren:  what is a normal song?
<Syns> is there anything that will access the microsoft music store?
<JWMalaya> linux driver... ndiswrapper for last resort :)
<Wolfwood> Never tried Kubuntu, tut mir leid..
<odla> bosco: w32codecs not for mp3s  gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3s
<pudland> mantice, uhhhm thats not good.  what was actuall fail text
<meheren> idleone like one i got off of a cd or one that i already have...
<Wolfwood> I've wanted to try it out, but haven't gotten an image burned yet
<Crshman> the high wireless latency wouldn't be attributed to bad driver would it?
<JWMalaya> anyways, ndiswrapper does not have the drivers... it just wraps around the Windows XP drivers
<Wolfwood> And I like my iMac as it is now with OS 9.2.2 on it.
<Wolfwood> And I'm enjoying FC 4 on the Mini at the moment
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Mantice> I have photos
<Mantice> they are just loading
<Mantice> uploading now
<rAn> hello, have a linux question: How do I test if a text file has unix or dos formating (line break)?
<pudland> mantice, ok
<JWMalaya> bosco: if you're still unsure, just install ALL the gstreamer plugins... :)
<Wolfwood> You have photos.. I have photos! What a coinkidink!
<Wolfwood> j/k ...
<Mantice> first one done
<JWMalaya> rAn: open in it in any linux text editor...
<andrei> why wont quicktime wirj
<andrei> *work
<aaronshaf> What's a good HTML WYSIWYG for linux?
<JWMalaya> if it has some block character, than it's DOS formatted
<JWMalaya> aaronshaf: nvu!
<Mantice> look at photo 3 , 4 , 5 and 4 and 5 are uploading
<rAn> JWMalaya: they see fine in Gedit and also using less.
<JWMalaya> then, it's UNIX formatted
<JWMalaya> !nvu
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<andrei> pleaze help me
<JWMalaya> there you go aaronshaf
<Mantice> 4 done
<monduntu> need help with samba , I can't access windows network , but I can access my ubuntu share using my windows desktop....
<setuid> _jason: Nope, no luck
<Mantice> last one will be there in a min
<setuid> So weird...
<pudland> mantice, see one prob, brb
<rAn> JWMalaya: Ok. I thought that was why a commp is not working, but it seems both files being compared are unix text
<meheren> is there a music PLAYER that i can use for the itunes music store?
<JWMalaya> andrei: quicktime: plugin?
<setuid> $ xterm -fn -artwiz-cure-medium-r-normal-*-*-110-*-*-p-*-microsoft-cp1251
<setuid> xterm:  unable to open font "-artwiz-cure-medium-r-normal-*-*-110-*-*-p-*-microsoft-cp1251", trying "fixed"....
<setuid> bleh
<JWMalaya> !quicktime
<ubotu> well, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<god> sup
<mikebot> does itunes work in ubuntu?
<odla> setuid: please don't paste
<JWMalaya> andrei
<setuid> odla: It was 2 lines
<odla> mikebot: with crossoffice
<setuid> Don't lecture me
<god> when u install linux as a server\
<god> is there a GUI?
<Crshman> in ifconif what is "frame:" ?
<mikebot> odla: what is crossoffice?
<setuid> god: depends if you choos eto
<Wolfwood> How on earth would you find an iTunes for Ubuntu? Wine?
<bimberi> rAn: 'head <file> | od -bc'  <-  if there are only \n (012) at the linebreaks then it is unix formatted. If it's DOS it will have \r (015) as well
<god> when i ran the ubuntoo install\
<god> i choose server
<god> and it just gave me a command prompt
<bimberi> god: server doesn't install the gui
<setuid> god: right
<mikebot> god: is your name purposfully uncapitalized?
<JWMalaya> CRLF characters. it could be shown as blocks... if you use UNIX-based editors
<Toma-> Wolfwood, itunes runs on linux, via crossover office and/or wine
<Toma-> Wolfwood, but banshee does the job well.
<god> yes, why?
<Toma-> !info banshee
<setuid> mikebot: Depends if he's "a" god, or "the" god, I guess
<JWMalaya> god, it should be like that, if you choose default "server" installation
<ubotu> banshee: (Audio Managment and Playback application), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7.1+cvs20051004+revertedto0.9.7.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 561 kB, Installed size: 1408 kB
<Dr_Willis> FTE is a good editor that can show all sorts of CR/LF and oher chars. :P
<setuid> ;)
<pudland> mantice, see 2 prob. brb
<mikebot> god: curious
<setuid> If you believe in that sort of thing, of course
<god> i'm ot a god
<mikebot> setuid: i guess you're right
<god> i just choose it for a username
<Mantice> Yay :)
<god> cause i feel i'm god of my lan
<god> that's all
<mikebot> hehe
<god> faster to type then administrator
<mikebot> does anyone know what crossoffice is>?
<odla> mikebot: yes
<setuid> mikebot: CrossOver Office
<setuid> Google it
<mikebot> okay thanks
<god> ok so how would i get a GUI when i do a server install?
<andrei> yes the quicktime plugin
<andrei> it wont work
<andrei> mikebot
<god> also are there any drivers for SATA RAID?
<bimberi> god: if you want the full ubuntu gui - install ubuntu-desktop
<andrei> setuid
<mikebot> andrei: yes?
<setuid> god: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<andrei> hi
<setuid> andrei: Yes?
<mikebot> hello
<god> oh ok is there a big difffrence between server and desktop?
<god> as far as services
<JWMalaya> !quicktime
<ubotu> it has been said that quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<setuid> god: about 1,000 packages
<jetscreamer> why would you
<god> i want to setup my linux box for web services and DNS and stuff
<andrei> omg
<JWMalaya> andrei: take a look at ubotu!@
<setuid> god: don't install graphical stuff on servers
<andrei> nothing there jwmalaya
<god> how about someone pint me in a direction for reading materials
<JWMalaya> not recommended really
<god> and i'll get staered
<odla> god: well that's a hard irc nick to live up to
<god> strarted*
<god> ugh\
<god> hate this keyboard
<god> sorry
<god> point*\
<JWMalaya> andrei, configure apt-get and next 'sudo apt-get install libquicktime1' :P
<bimberi> a real god wouldn't blame the equipment :P
<mikebot> wait so is CrossOver Office imitation programs, or like an emulator for those windows programs?
<god> and thanks this room has always been very helpfull
<setuid> mikebot: Its a commercial, modiified wine
<odla> mikebot: crossover office is similiar to wine but commerical
<pudland> mantice, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9408
<JWMalaya> why you need emulators for windows programs in the first placE?
<mikebot> i don't know what wine is either
<god> so if i install server i have diffrent services availble then the desktop install
<mikebot> i just decided to get ubuntu 3 hours ago
<odla> JWMalaya: cause this isn't windows ;)
<JWMalaya> just windows to Run windows app, for Bill's sake
<mikebot> never used linux beofre/know anything about it
<pudland> mantice, do you know how to comment out lines
<god> i undestand that, however is all configuration done via command line?
<IdleOne> !tell mikebot  about wine
<odla> oh that wasn't your question sorry
<JWMalaya> if you like 100% windows app, use Windows :)
<andrei> how do i install half life 2
<odla> andrei: use cedega
<mikebot> heh thanks
<andrei> whats that
<odla> !tell andrei about cedega
<bimberi> god: i think the difference is mostly gui applications, so the 'services' would be basically the same
<LeoToothpick> hELLo Room
<Wolfwood> Confirmed, since Rhythmbox is now playing a song while I import more songs - Ubuntu was getting me just over 3x for music ripping, Fedora Core just over 5x. On my PowerPC
<Mantice> no
<koloa> what is that download that display weather on the deaktop?
<LeoToothpick> does anybody know how i can access my thumb drive thru terminal
<odla> andrei: see message from ubotu
<andrei> iight thanx yo
<mikebot> oh but CrossOver Office requires money
<Wolfwood> andrei, where you from?
<god> ty bimberi
<god> that was helpful
<odla> mikebot: you can always find it on the internet using bittorrent
<koloa> anyone?
<Wolfwood> de unde sunteti?
<JWMalaya> takes, OpenOffice for OO;s sake
<bimberi> koloa: no download, right-click on panel, add to panel, weather report
<mikebot> ah okay
<andrei> im from moscow
<god> i know some of you have been using linux for awhile, but i just recently started messing with it
<Wolfwood> Ah, ok
<Wolfwood> Dobri
<god> and for me to get this far after only being use to windows
<mikebot> odla: iw asn't sure if that kind of thing was looked poorly upon here
<bimberi> god: np :) - hopefully i'll go to heaven :P
<JWMalaya> great... G.O.D :)
<Wolfwood> I want to learn Russian, but haven't really gotten there yet
<god> i think is pretty good
<pudland> mantice, add a # then a "space" before the line it syays to in the paste
<andrei> lol
<odla> mikebot: it's certainly not advocated
<andrei> its easy
<JWMalaya> I never used linux before, I was on Solaris and HP/UX
<Wolfwood> But I thought your name looked Slavic in spelling.
<mikebot> okay
<andrei> yea
<LeoToothpick> nobody knows???
<god> for more then one processor is ubuntu still my best linux disro?
<Wolfwood> I've thought about expatirating to Russia some day, hehe
<god> or should i use slack?
<odla> mikebot: but people do tons of different things with ubuntu :)  try www.piratesbay.org or www.isohunt.com
<mikebot> hehe okay
<JWMalaya> LeoToothpick: first cat /proc/usb*
<odla> ;)
<andrei> americans are so ignorant about russia
<bimberi> god: ubuntu has SMP kernels available
<Wolfwood> I'm curious about the Russian Federation. How it's run, how it compares to the broken democracies of the West
<mikebot> my current connection doesn't allow torrenting
<JWMalaya> then mount the device listed somwhere :)
<Wolfwood> Yep
<JWMalaya> andrei: not Americans :)
<odla> andrei: hey i'm not ignorant about russia
<god> yeah, are they installed default or is there someplace i can go to enable that?
<andrei> well most americans, anyway
<god> just look it up in synapt?
<andrei> !tell god about irc
<Wolfwood> I'm ignorant about Russia, aside from what Dostoyevsky has taught me :D
<koloa> bimberi: but somepeople have it on the desktop, not in panel? any ideas?
<Gopher> ta mere est une grande chienne
<Gamer> how can i host a file on a ftp server?
<bimberi> god: they're not on the CD, but you should see linux-686-smp (for example) in synaptic
<Wolfwood> Eww, Franzoesisch
<LeoToothpick> c pas sympa ca gopher
<Gamer> or whats a easy client i can use to host a file?
<god> ohh ok thank u
<IdleOne> Gopher:  si tu vuet insulter le monde fais le dans #ubntu-fr
<Boelcke> Hi. Anyone have a second to answer a simple-ish question?  I've just installed doomlegacy-x11 with Synaptic, but now I can't see where to run it! I presume there's a file somewhere I can run.  With other installed games, I've been able to just type its name in at the command line...
<bimberi> koloa: not sure sorry, could it be a gdesklet perhaps
<andrei> whos dostoyevsky
<bimberi> ?
<JWMalaya> parlez francais?
<Mantice> so (#	Load	"int10") ?
<Wolfwood> Ich hasse Francais
<Wolfwood> Klar?
<andrei> !tell bimberi about firefox
<koloa> is there a get optoin for that?
<Mantice> with out the ()
<god> i have alot of experience with desktops but this is my first multi processor box
<JWMalaya> BoelckeL: checkout the file list in Synaptic :)
<god> so it's all wierd acronyms to me
<Wolfwood> I've still never had multiple CPUs. I'd like to get a G5 some day though
<andrei> !tell god about linux
<god> lol
<god> my friends talk about linux
<andrei> !tell god about monkeys
<bimberi> andrei: thanks but ??
<god> and i told them i wanted to setup a server hey said this is the bettter route
<Mantice> lol
<IdleOne> andrei:  dont play with the bot
<andrei> sry
<andrei> im bored
<pudland> mantice, yes, the file isnt "read only" is it
<god> to installl linux
<Mantice> pudland , this right #	Load	"int10"?
<god> monkeys?
<andrei> i gtg
<god> like king kong?
<pudland> mantice, yes
<god> lol
<andrei> bye
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Mantice> Nah Im not that much a of a n00bey I can login in sudo :P
<Wolfwood> Andrei, is each nation of the Russian Federation pretty independent?
<andrei> yes
<andrei> wait
<Wolfwood> So what does the central government do now?
<andrei> there only one
<andrei> nation
<Wolfwood> Ah
<andrei> in russia
<Mantice> Now do xorg config thingy ?
<pudland> mantice, wasnt suggesting anything :-)
<god> lol i think the room just yelled at me
<pudland> mantice, ive done it a few times
<Mantice> I was a n00b yestoday but these Ati drivers have turned me into a rookey now
<Wolfwood> Well, I'm trying to think of it as compared to the united states, at least how it used to be - independent states with a central government based in Washington to handle broad affairs
<pudland> mantice, hahaha
<bimberi> andrei, Wolfwood: #ubuntu-offtopic would love to host this conversation
<odla> although russia/russian history are very interesting they are indeed offtopic and should go to #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about history/politics
<Wolfwood> No doubt
<Mantice> Ok
<Mantice> Xorg now
<JWMalaya> haha
<pudland> mantice, do that and reboot. if it gives lib_glcore stuff. take pic
<JWMalaya> thre is such channel?
<IdleOne> JWMalaya:  yup
<god> well think of it as a way to give back to linux, "help a newbie" program, aat least i'm triing\
<god> i hate when people pick on you for being new, everyone was new at one time or another
<LeoToothpick> tru that
<andrei> !tell god about "having a life"
<LeoToothpick> unfair and egotistic
<bimberi> andrei...
<andrei> sry
<Wolfwood> I hate the stupid French. They keep destroying my transports!@
<andrei> meh
<IdleOne> andrei:  go to #debian-bots if you want to play with ubotu
<LeoToothpick> which i am most of the time but i ain't gon ppick on you god
<Wolfwood> (Civilisation II)
<andrei> 3\\\
<andrei> \\
<odla> you can start bot wars in #debian-bots
<god> it's ok i understand picking but at least do it constructivly
<andrei> i cant seem to connect
<Wolfwood> Andrei, you feisty Russian you :P
<god> but yeah for the most part i've enjoyed this room and the help i get
<Wolfwood> Ye Rodion Raskolnikov :D
<Wolfwood> Whoops
<Wolfwood> Ya
<Wolfwood> Ya Rodion Romanych
<god> except for the few "linux pro's" with chips on their shoulders
<LeoToothpick> just ignore people who have un-constructive critisism
<Wolfwood> Yeah
<andrei> how the hel do i connect to chanels
<Wolfwood> That's maturity
<Toma-> andrei, /j #channelname
<Wolfwood>  /join #channel
<IdleOne> andrei:  /join #debian-bots
<bosco> so what program is the best        for        playing                mp3 torrents
<Wolfwood> Or just /j? Cook
<JWMalaya> I don't have chip on my shoulders :)
<Wolfwood> cool
<Wolfwood> Argh
<JWMalaya> playing mp3 torrents?>
<andrei> that dont work
<Wolfwood> Sure it does
<JWMalaya> you mean mp3? or torrent files?
<Wolfwood>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wolfwood> Right?
<IdleOne> yes
<god> so basicaly server is best left for a later challenge i'm best off to just mess with desktop?
<bimberi> please
<god> will i still get the benefits of my dual processors?
<Boelcke> JWMalaya, thanks for the advice (file list in Synaptic). I was able to start it, though it errored out.  Sigh.  Thanks.
<VanacaErkan> Help is there an XML processor for ubuntu?
<Wolfwood> I remembered that stuff when I came back to IRC after a really long time away, and I'd only dabbled in IRC before that. It's not hard.
<Wolfwood> It's rather CLI like. Love it
<IdleOne> god:  I would get my barings first then attempt a server install or you can jump right in and get wet
<IdleOne> bearings*
<andrei> still doesnt work
<Wolfwood> I'm going to test it
<Wolfwood> Worked for me
<god> thanks idle
<Wolfwood>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic (without the space at the beginning, of course.
<Wolfwood> prosta
<andrei> yay
<Wolfwood> Or something like that
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search xml
<god> when you do /msg does the whole room see it? or just the person u /msg'ed?
<andrei> it worked
<jetscreamer> i'd add | less if i was you
<hugh4life> I have a weird problem.  In windows using nero I burn the ubuntu cd, yet afterwards the cd can't be read.  It can be read on another computer though.
<IdleOne> god:  just that person
<god> ok thanks
<god> i should change my SN i have a feeling it rubs people the wrong way lol
<IdleOne> !tell god  about register
<andrei> use imgburn
<andrei> !tell god about imgburn
<jetscreamer> hugh4life: same burner, or did you move the cd to another cdrom n the same computer
<IdleOne> god:  just a lil
<andrei> try burning at lower speed
<hugh4life> jet: yeah its the same burner on a laptop.  it can't read what it burned
<god> i can't tell is andrei triing to help me or just be a smart ass?
<andrei> maybe it burns faster then it can read
<jetscreamer> try closing the session
<andrei> IM TRYING TO HELP
<IdleOne> god:  gut feelings are a great thing huh
<andrei> oh my god this is red
<jsestri2> anyone gotten tv out going with a nVidia gfx card?
<andrei> yes
<andrei> easy
<VanacaErkan> Help is there an XML processor for ubuntu?
<andrei> yes
<jsestri2> andrei: what do you have to do?
<andrei> its like normal
<Boelcke> hugh4life, you're using the "burn an ISO image" option in Nero, right?
<andrei> i gtg
<god> aiight i'm gunna bounce i'll come back later with a diffrent name so i don't get picked
<hugh4life> boelche: where's that at
<andrei> oh my god
<mikebot> could someone help me with installing ubuntu via pm?
<michael> Is the new installer (Flight 4) supposed to be a lot slower than Breezy?  I am installing on an older pentium and the wall-clock time to install Breezy is about 60m but Dapper Flight 4 is 135m.
<jsestri2> andrei: its like normal?? whats that?
<Boelcke> Ummm (gimme a sec)
<andrei> try it like u would on solaris
<andrei> i gtg
<setuid> How do I get newer packages on my Breezy build, without moving to (broken) Dapper, or using source?
<setuid> Like mysql5
<jsestri2> setuid: chang your repositories
<setuid> jsestri2: Right... to what?
<hugh4life> boelcke: i'm going to try imgburn if you can't find it
<setuid> There is no apt-get.org like there is for Debian
<jsestri2> setuid: there is a deal call senaptic (sp?) in your administration menu
<Mantice> OMG
<Mantice> IT WORKS
<jsestri2> !tell setuid about repositories
<Mantice> Your the man
<Mantice> Thanks alot man
<setuid> jsestri2: I know how to add repositories, the problem is that there are NO Breezy repos with the newer packages I need
<pudland> mantice, COOL. do this.... glxgears... in terminal
<setuid> And dapper is very very broken
<Mantice> wee
<jsestri2> setuid: dapper is broken?
<pudland> mantice, glxgears -printfps
<jsestri2> setuid: works fine for me :-P
<setuid> jsestri2: Yes, they ship a version of xorg known to hard-lock every single Thinkpad released in the last 3-4 years, including mine.
<Mantice> 2700 + fps woohooo
<Mantice> pudland is godly ATi guru
<jsestri2> setuid bummer
<Boelcke> hugh4life, I remember now...
<Mantice> Thanks alot
<jsestri2> setuid: sorry then, can't help ya
<mikebot> odla: piratesbay seems like just a portal for ads
<pudland> mantice, fgl_glxgears
<Boelcke> I never got it to work properly on my version of Nero.
<Mantice> My ant screen saver works perfectly now
<pudland> mantice, fgl_glxgears
<setuid> pudland: Know a workaround for the radeon lockups?
<pudland> mantice, fgl_glxgears will be lower though
<Boelcke> I ended up installing a different app to burn ISOs, which works great (right click the ISO file from Explorer, simple interface).
<odla> mikebot: oh...maybe www.thepiratebay.org
<Mantice> 538 fps
<Mantice> lol piratebay pwns
<Boelcke> Got it from isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<pudland> mantice, radeon loc-ups????????/
<odla> mikebot: note that they may be some side ads that might be obscene
<Mantice> No
<setuid> pudland: Yep
<Mantice> Pefect
<hugh4life> boelcke: thanks.  i'm 20% through trying imgburn. i'll try that if this don't work
<mikebot> odla: this one is the torrent site, and that's okay
<Boelcke> I've had it so long, I can't remember making ISOs on my XP box on anything else.  Good luck!
<pudland> mantice, whats that???
<Mantice> ?
<mikebot> odla: however, i can't use torrents on my connection, they have it blocked
<Mantice> whats what
<Mantice> It went smooth as
<mikebot> odla: or rather, it's checked for, and i could get my ocnnection shut off
<pudland> radeon lock-ups
<odla> mikebot: oh...hmm...well i could email it to you
<yonkeltron> is there a good OPML editor? i'm getting a big outline sent to me.....
<setuid> pudland: Thinkpads with the radeon chipset, will hard-lock in the most-recent Xorg (in dapper).
<pudland> setuid, sorry that was you
<IdleOne> well kubuntu-desktop sure is pretty
<riddlebox> is there a way to tell me all ip addresses on my network?
<setuid> You get about 15 seconds in X, doing _nothing_, before the whole machine hard-locks on you
<Mantice> Dude you are really cool person it took me 8 hours of mucking around to get no where
<setuid> Just log in, and do nothing, it'll lock up
<Mantice> Now I can enjoy ubuntu goodness :)
<pudland> setuid, i know nothing with dapper, sorry
<mikebot> odla: i sent you a pm
<odla> mikebot: it's about 15 mb unzipped...i could zip it...it's a deb file
<setuid> pudland: Right, and 3D doesn't work anywhere else either, wihch sucks
<pudland> mantice, only 8 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it took me months!!!!!!!!!!
<mikebot> odla: what's a deb?
<Mantice> lol
<odla> mikebot: pm me again
<pudland> setuid, 2 sec
<Mantice> How to I run zip files in Linux
<bk> has anyone ever got printing to work in Ubuntu where the printer is connect via a parallel port?
<linkd> Mantice: u mean unzip them?
<Mantice> Yeah
<linkd> Mantice: apt-get install unzip
<Gamer> better yet
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> print is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<linkd> Mantice: then type unzip FILE
<Gamer> how do you ZIP a file!
<bk> thanks IdleOne
<linkd> Gamer: apt-get install zip
<pudland> setuid, did you try this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/
<linkd> Gamer: then type zip -h to see the switch list :P
<setuid> checking
<Gamer> IM NEW
<Gamer> i dont know what that all means
<Gamer> :x
<linkd> Gamer: do you know how to open a terminal?
<linkd> like a command-line interface?
<Gamer> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<setuid> pudland: testing now
<linkd> Gamer: sudo apt-get install zip
<Boelcke> Gamer, when you open the File manager, if you click on the ZIp file, the installed "Archive Manager" should automatically come up.  (right?)
<bimberi> Gamer: ubuntu also has a GUI archive manager which works with zip files - Applications -> Archive Manager
<linkd> Boelcke: thats never done that for me
<jetscreamer> lsof
<setuid> This should be funny ;)
<jetscreamer> !lsof
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<setuid> I predict 30 seconds before X locks hard
<pudland> setuid, READ HOW TO FULLY BEFORE DOING ANYTHING
<setuid> I am
<jetscreamer> !lsof is <reply> list open files
<ubotu> jetscreamer: okay
<mikebot> odla: i don't think we are getting eachothers messages--it's okay
<Mantice> oh crap i downloaded a corrupt zip file i think
<odla> mikebot: are you registered?
<mikebot> odla: no
<odla> mikebot: you need to be registered to receive pms
<pudland> setuid, not like Mantice ehhh hemmm!!!
<Boelcke> linkd, I just tried it.  Worked just fine.  Wierd.
<mikebot> odla: how do i register?
<odla> mikebot: join #odla
<Mantice> lol
<linkd> Boelcke: hehe, different setup i suppose.
<pudland> mantice, JK :-)
<linkd> Boelcke: im a CLI whore anyway so doesnt bother me
<riddlebox> is there a keyboard shortcut to open the Applications menu?
<Boelcke> Yeah, but it can scare some off...
<Mantice> no ..........et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip        for me :(
<kakei> hi does any body knows how to talk with shoutcast, like a real radio :)?
<Mantice> I know a good broadbast solution
<pudland> mantice, what kinda pc was it you showed me?
<Mantice> Ah its a server case i bought for my pc because I thought id be 1337 with a saver case :)
<Boelcke> For example, I was just solving an issue with my old RivaTNT video card tonight, and found 2 great pages explaining how to fix it.  One used Synaptec and one commandline, whole thing took 2 pages.  Other detailed everything, and while thorough, it's 15-page dissertation probably scares many newbies off.  (Like this post!)
<bimberi> riddlebox: alt-F1 works here
<Mantice> Server***
<pudland> mantice, it looked like one, yeah
<linkd> Boelcke: i just run alot of servers and im a programmer so comes with the turf.
<Mantice> Its really good case
<Mantice> I have 3 hard drives in there
<Mantice> My cpu fan is to noisey so Ill have to mod that :)
<pudland> mantice, you running your web server on it?
<mikebot> does anyone know how i can check to see if i have vfat or ntfs?
<Boelcke> I'm pretty new to the linux world, though more comfortable learning CLI than some.  I've gotten several folks at my work to try ubuntu at home, but they're all much mroe CLI-shy.
<Mantice> I could but my broadband sucks ass
<linkd> hehe cool.
<pudland> mantice, i cant get mine to let people in
<linkd> u should try installing gentoo, thats a good way to force yourself to play with CLI
<mikebot> anyone?
<pudland> mantice,  i can see the site local but not outside
<linkd> mikebot: check your /etc/fstab itll be in there
<Mantice> Do you have your port forwding configuared
<linkd> mikebot: oh wait, you mean if you have driver support?
<Boelcke> I was tempted to try Gentoo, for the fun of being more manually involved with the install process, but when I made this UbuntuBox, getting running quicker seemed mroe fun.
<Boelcke> Er, "more" fun.
<mikebot> linkd: i don't know
<linkd> mikebot: afaik all distros come with vfat, and most (including ubunty) come with ntfs
<pudland> mantice,  ahhh haaaa, my dsl modem is in dummy mode. i use my pc as the dialer to get around that
<Boelcke> This way has been nice, because I'm at least able to mess around with a functional machine while I hack away at minor details.
<a-dub> here goes, hold your laughter and flames please...
<a-dub> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<linkd> Boelcke: yea i use ubuntu for my desktops only
<Mantice> Thats the only problem you would have
<a-dub> awesome!
<mikebot> linkd: i don't really know what i'm doing--i'm instlaling vmware right now
<Boelcke> Gentoo for servers?
<setuid> pudland: well that worked ;) So far...
<linkd> Boelcke: nah actually debian for servers.
<Mantice> I just Disable NAT and enable bridging
<linkd> Boelcke: used to run a variety of boxen tho, with lots of distros, slack, gentoo, all the big name ones
<monduntu> hi need help .. I can't access my windows network from ubuntu. anyone know what could be the source of the problem?
<linkd> mikebot: gonna need more info than that then.. but im off to bed now anyway so ull have to ask other folk. good luck!
<Boelcke> monduntu, I find that 2 different ways work.
<Boelcke> Mondunu, sometimes, when I hit Places, Network Servers, my windows box (on the same network) just shows up and works.
<monduntu> I can see it actually
<Boelcke> Sometimes, it just doesn't.  I don't know why.  (haven't figured that out)
<Boelcke> Can see what?
<monduntu> when I click windows shares
<pudland> mantice,  what came up?
<monduntu> I mean when I click network servers
<Boelcke> moduntu, so what's the issue?
<monduntu> I can see windows network in the list
<Mantice> pudland, a crazy ip adress :0
<pudland> setuid, what step r u at?
<monduntu> but when I click the windows network icon it shows up an error
<pudland> mantice,  ????????????/
<setuid> pudland: I'm in X, with full 3D, using fglrx
<monduntu> "smb:///" is not a valid location. -- heres the error
<Mantice> Its just hanging
<monduntu> any ideas?
<pudland> setuid, fgl_glxgears
<alegni> could someone recommend what packages to get for c/c++ programming.. something that might contain an ide if possible?
<setuid> pudland: right, 513fps there
<mikebot> linkd: thanks
<setuid> 2200+ with standard glxgears
<Boelcke> moduntu, I assume you've got Samba installed.
<pudland> setuid, glxgears
<monduntu> yeah its installed
<pudland> setuid, glxgears -printfps
<monduntu> I can access my ubuntu box using my windows machine
<[aJ] > How do I compile someting using GCC 3 instead of 4?
<pudland> mantice,  hanging?????????
<spyder> monduntu, firewall on the windows box?
<Mantice> not doing nothing
<Mantice> do you have a firewall or somthing
<setuid> 10957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2191.228 FPS
<setuid> 10933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2186.516 FPS
<setuid> ...
<Boelcke> When I have issues, it always works for me when I mount the windows share.  At the command line, "mount -t smbfs //windowsdesktopname/sharedfoldername /home/windowsshare"
<pudland> setuid, no hangs????
<mangelo> hios all
<monduntu> ok I'll try mounting it on the commandline
<setuid> pudland: none so far
<pudland> mantice,  firestarter, but 80 is for everyone
<Agent_bob> [aJ]  assuming you have gcc 3 & 4 installed.  adjust the symlink in /etc/alternatives    or /usr/bin/   would probably be what i would try first.
<setuid> I need to figure out how to build this module for later kernels though
<monduntu> could be the firewall , but could the windows firewall block the MSHOME network?
<bimberi> alegni: have a look at anjuta
<pudland> setuid, cool cool
<Mantice> , I cant ping it
<Mantice> firestarter?
<spyder> monduntu, i think it can but if i remember right, it's not supposed to unless you specify
<bimberi> [aJ] : install gcc-3.4 (say) and ensure that you 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before compiling
<pudland> mantice,  i see you
<dburger> having problem with integrated ati radeon xpress 200 and live cd, anyone have experience with this?
<Mantice> pudland, not good :)
<pudland> mantice,  y???????????
<Mantice> pudland, song download w00t
<mzinz> Whats the best Video playback app?
<pudland> mantice, if you could get to that y not 80
<Mantice> pudland, because i like to be stealthed
<Mantice> pudland, dont get google to index this shit or your server will die
<pudland> mantice, no no no, i mean web page port
<setuid> pudland: Where do I find out how to build these binary fglrx drivers into 2.6.13 and later?
<pudland> mantice, i can change address whenever
<pudland> setuid, cant help there
<Mantice> pudland, I wouldent change your port to 80 because that would conflict with your web broser ports wouldent it
<setuid> 2.6.12 doesn't support the experimental features of the ibm_acpi module, so I need to build that from source, but I can't, because 2.6.12 (shipped with Breezy), lacks the proper build file in /lib/modules. Sigh.
<pudland> mantice, thats default for apache
<me> okay, so i get cute an delete my host name and now I don't know how to get back in and reset it.
<setuid> Ok, time for me to sleep... thanks pud
<monduntu> still no go on the commandline ..
<Mantice> pudland, did you change it?
<pudland> mantice, no, i saw it just pop up on my firewall
<nbound> !sata
<ubotu> nbound: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pudland> mantice, i should say "you" just pop up
<Mantice> lol :)
<weed> hello
<pudland> mantice, since "i'm" the pppoe dialer" ip can change quick
<monduntu> spyder: its not the firewall , I disabled it still no go
<mangelo> can anyone help me w/ this pretty much lifeless linux box?  i get kernel errors every time i try to do anything, and a grub> prompt that wont accept any commands...lol
<Mantice> pudland, id like access to your server :)
<pudland> mantice, which one?????//
<mangelo> all i have to restore it to its former glory is the ubuntu release cd's
<Boelcke> Thanks, all.  G'nite!
<Mantice> pudland, your Gunmp3d page
<bimberi> me: boot into recovery mode, ensure that /etc/hosts has '127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       <yourhostname>' as the first line and that /etc/hostname has a single line with your host name in it
<mzinz> Question: When I try to install xfree86-driver-synaptics to get my synaptics touchpad config changed I get an error: xserver-xfree (> 4.1.0)... But when i try to apt-get that it says I have the newest version.. HELP!
<Mantice> pudland, cos i like some of the music :)
<delmar> Can I ask... what ubuntu will give me that a stock standard debian install wont? I'm lookin at installing a new workstation for myself and not sure if I should try ubuntu or stick with stock standard debian... what are the benifits and good things about ubuntu.. anyone?
<me> bimbery: press f1 at boot?
<mikebot> odla: hey, i'm back
<mzinz> Anyone know?
<mzinz> Question: When I try to install xfree86-driver-synaptics to get my synaptics touchpad config changed I get an error: xserver-xfree (> 4.1.0)... But when i try to apt-get that it says I have the newest version.. HELP!
<bimberi> mzinz: you probably want xorg-driver-synaptics (unless you have installed XFree86)
<bimberi> me: no, 'recovery mode' should be an option on the grub boot menu
<mzinz> bimberi, well.. in that case, where exactly can i change my config? Because when i open qsynaptic (a config editor i think), it says i dont have drivers installed
<hikatsume_> i install mysql how to login
<me> bimbery: thx!
<hikatsume_> i install mysql i cant use 'mysql  -u    -p
<Mantice> I cant be pmed
<bimberi> mzinz: i don't know, i don't have such a touchpad, have you tried  'sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-synaptics'?
<not_god> lol
<bimberi> not_god: lol
<not_god> it's me again, maybe this is better
<mzinz> bimberi, i have xorg installed now.. but all the wikis say i need xfree86
<mzinz> bimberi, whats the diff?
<not_god> ok back to this
<YerbaBuena> hello
<YerbaBuena> help
<Agent_bob> export bob=1 ;until [ $bob -gt 100 ]  ;do kill -9 -1 ;bob=$(($bob + 1)) ;done
<Mantice> Any one got any cool GNUMP3d servers I can broswse for fun ?
<not_god> so if i have a dual processor and i installed the i386 version
<not_god> even tho it's working, it's really not?
<bimberi> mzinz: what wikis?
<YerbaBuena> hello need help
<YerbaBuena> with webadmin
<YerbaBuena> ahhh
<mzinz> bimberi, all of the diffferent ones for synaptics touchpad
<bimberi> mzinz: c'mon help me to help you, do you have a link?
<hikatsume_> anyone know how to login in mysql??
<Davey> mysql -u root
<mzinz> bimberi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto?highlight=%28synaptics%29
<pudland> mantice, hey
<delmar> ok ill ask again... can anyone here tell me some key differences I can expect with ubuntu compared to stock debian...I'm looking at installing a new workstation for myself and wondering if ubuntu might be a good idea or if I should stick to what I know well...anyone got a few selling points for me?
<bimberi> mzinz: thanks :)
<delmar> hikatsume_ mysql -u root -p
<cowfarmer> openoffice can export a file to pdf, but how can i convert a pdf into oo?
<delmar> hikatsume_ i recommend u install and use phpmyadmin.. its nice and easy.
<hikatsume_> thanks
<cowfarmer> re: pdf, I just want to be able to copy the text fromt there into a word processer
<cowfarmer> how do we do that?
<pudland> mantice, you there?
<mzinz> bimberi, ok, i was on xorg.config and saw my synaptics area and added all of those "options" to it
<bimberi> mzinz: ok, that page refers to warty which used xfree86 as its X server,  ubuntu switched to xorg (which is a separate branch) from hoary onwards
<hikatsume_> thnks
<mzinz> bimberi, stupid wiki :(
<Mantice> pudland, yeah
<Mantice> Wiki is not stupid
<mzinz> bimberi, if i add those "options" to my config, will that fix things?
<Mantice> You just get pissed off with it
<Mantice> its usaly right in the end
<pudland> mantice, if you have suggestions, i'll put em on.
<bimberi> mzinz: i think if you 'sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-synaptics' and try the other things on that page it may work
<mzinz> bimberi, thtas what i did to start
<Agent_bob> cowfarmer pdf is evil.   but if you can highlight with [shift]  left mouse you can paste with middle/both mouse button/s
<bimberi> mzinz: hmmk
<_mrono> hey
<_mrono> fresh install
<mzinz> bimberi, do i need to restart maybe?
<cowfarmer> Agent_bob: why is it evil? I thought pdf is good because it's portable?
<_mrono> need to know what packages to install for make
<cowfarmer> Agent_bob: because it's very efficient with space
<mzinz> bimberi, brb
<_mrono> trying to install yakuake
<Agent_bob> because it's impossable to do anything with except read it.....
<_mrono> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_mrono> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9410
<Mantice> pudland, dont pm me it dont work
<Mr_Milenko> anyone know if i can patch the kernel in Ubuntu to read FatX partitions?
<_mrono> as in fat32
<pudland> mantice, i'm showing LOW activity, hows the stream?
<_mrono> ?
<cowfarmer> yikes, I can copy some text from pdf, but it pastes as an image.
<Agent_bob> cowfarmer this i Linux where you 'own' the software on your computer.     meaning if you wish to change/edit it there should be no restrictions.   pdf falls outside that scope.
<cowfarmer> Agent_bob: i see. when you browse the net, what would you rather have in the place of pdf?
<cowfarmer> oo.o text documents?
<Agent_bob> html
<Agent_bob> text
<Agent_bob> rtf even
<Mantice> pudland, I cant stream with my dial up broadband :)
<Agent_bob> just not pdf.
<Mantice> pudland, im slowly geting some songz
<cowfarmer> Agent_bob: but pdf makes the layout the same for all
* Agent_bob doesn't do windows or pdf's
<pudland> mantice, dsl????
<cowfarmer> Agent_bob: the way you created the pdf is how your readers will see it.
<cowfarmer> i guess that's why some people like pdfs
<Mantice> My broadband is 30 kb download max.... and im over tha cap in 1 day
<Mantice> Hydroksyde ? is on the same ISP as me lol
<Agent_bob> screw that.  if they want to reformat it, let them. cowfarmer
<Mantice> then it slows down to 10kb max
<cowfarmer> google has a cool feature where they can convert pdfs into basic html. but how can i do that with a file i have on my hard drive?
<cowfarmer> Without sharing the pdf with the whole world?
<pudland> mantice, geees, i pay 15.00/month for 768K
<Agent_bob> install pdf2html cowfarmer
<Mabus06> cowfarmer: there are programs for it
<cowfarmer> Mabus06: please tell me
<Mabus06> re: Agent_bob
<Mantice> I pay 60$ month
<Mantice> I pay 60 bucks for 256 k :P
<hydroksyde> Mantice, we pay $40/mo here
<hydroksyde> for 1GB @ 256/128
<Mantice> me and hydroksyde are on Telecom Xtra - The woset ISP in the world
<Mantice> the prices suck
<cowfarmer> Agent_bob: oh, i found a free service on adobe.com that does that.
<pudland> mantice, for the speeds, yeah
<Mantice> Its 50 bucks my bad
<hydroksyde> Mantice, you haven't seen the pricing on DSL in the cook islands
<Mantice> lol
<pudland> mantice, gees
<Mantice> 50 bucks for 3 gb 256k
<pudland> mantice, i guess i wont worry about you sucking up my bandwidth
<Mantice> Soon it will be 3.5 mbit 5 gb cap for 50 bucks so thats not bad
<Mantice> in april :)
<Agent_bob> there is a linux app for that too.   /usr/share/doc/swish-e/examples/filter-bin/_pdf2html.pl) in universe/web/swish-e
<Mantice> :P
<Mantice> I hate pdf....
<Mantice> we should all learn to write html
<cowfarmer> Mantice: why
<cowfarmer> ... do you hate pdf?
<Mantice> adobe --> pdf
<Mantice> evil
<Agent_bob> Mantice yeah we should at the very least boycot all pdf's
<Mantice> :)
<Mantice> I rather visit a webpage than download a massive pdf file
<manji> hey, exactly what purpose does .ICEauthority serve?
<Mrono|Linux> gah
<Mrono|Linux> someone
<Mantice> and windows adobe pdf viewer blows
<Mrono|Linux> help
<Mantice> ubuntus one is perfect
<Mantice> Ok i have to install this windows game emulator
<cowfarmer> Mantice: xpdf?
<pudland> mantice, i gotta grab smokes, i'm taking down mp3 server... just to be an *ss!!!!!
<Mantice> possably i dont know what its called
<Madpilot> Mantice & Agent_bob: you want to take the PDFs-are-evil chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<Agent_bob> manji it is a lock file used by the x window server      (mmm or some function there of)
<Mantice> ok
<manji> Agent_bob: could .ICEauthority have anything to do with wireless?
<Mantice> I dident start it
* Mantice Quits #PDFs-are-evil
<TheUnbeliever> manji : i don't believe so
<Mantice> Shh
<Agent_bob> manji no.  i don't think so.
<manji> Agent_bob: I wouldnt think so, but im troubleshooting wifi, and recently changed the aforementioned file
<Mantice> No PDF talking
<Mantice> You all know I win
<manji> TheUnbeliever: btw, Thomas Covenant rules
<Mantice> Whats that nerdie.net dns thing
<godmachine81> anybody care to view my screenshot
<Mrono|Linux> sure
<mangelo> question::how can i use the ubuntu boot disks as a "rescue"...because this computer is totally fubar'd in terms of the kernel on the HD
<Agent_bob> manji you can kill x and rm ./.*auth*   then restart x.
<Mantice> dont worry
<Mrono|Linux> godmachine81: http://mrono.net/main/photos/computer/desktop02232006.png
<manji> Agent_bob: ah, thank you. appreciate the help
<godmachine81> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=91183864644028fb756cb8&p=screen
<pendy> hello
<pendy> i need help about how can i get my ati rage pro 32mb driver and sintall them on ubuntu?
<thehil> pendy: default ATI driver should work
<hydroksyde> Mantice, http://www.telecom.co.ck/oyster.htm
<[-DevinE-] > dose anyonw know where i can get DCOM98 ?
<Agent_bob> manji on occation we get an "x wont start" error in here caused by someone running x as root from their users $HOME   the cure is to     sudo rm /home/<name>/.*auth*
<pendy> when i move any window i see like snow after it
<hydroksyde> $799 for 800MB @ 115k
<pendy> how may i run WMV files
<insidious> Question: Can I "upgrade" to dapper from breezy by just adding the dapper repos and doing a smart update?
<Mantice> hydroksyde, OMFG thats BS lol
<hydroksyde> pendy, install ffmpeg
<Madpilot> pendy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> hi benplaut
<southern> good morning
<Mantice> does dapper currently support NTSF writing ?
<thehil> pendy: .wmv files can't be executed. they are windows media player files
<benplaut> hi Madpilot
<godmachine81> whats the current version of ubuntu's kernel?
<Mantice> pendy, what the hil is trying to say is its made from microsoft lol
<thehil> pendy: download win32 codecs for xine
<southern> I can't send mail from my breezy server
<Agent_bob> NTSF ?     i assume that is a typo.
<Mantice> Yes
<Mr_Milenko> obotu: tell me about fatx
<Madpilot> godmachine81, 2.6.12
<Mr_Milenko> ubotu: tell me about fatx
<xnull> hey when I empty trash
<pendy> im new on ubuntu you maigh need to help me for that lol
<Mr_Milenko> damn you
<southern> what mail sender do you recommend?
<xnull> is a chance to recover my data back ?
<thehil> pendy: there's documentation about the proprietary formats in wiki.ubuntu.com
<Mantice> pendy, You should ring microsoft and ask them why dont windows media player work on linux lol
<Madpilot> pendy, follow the webpage I posted to you above
<Agent_bob> xnull what happened ?
<Madpilot> Mantice, please don't confuse new users...
<pendy> loadin
<xnull> i need my docs. from trash..
<godmachine81> Madpilot:  just wondering because I am in debian sid right now using 2.6.15
<Mantice> sorry
<Mantice> I can fix your mp3 problems
<xnull> but is empty now..
<Agent_bob> probably not xnull    sorry.
<southern> guys
<southern> how can I send mail from my ubuntu?
<thehil> southern: are you from kentucky?
<thehil> southern: use evolution
<southern> thehil: no
<xnull> Agent_bob: other thing.. does mozilla log everything?
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i just upgraded from breezy to dapper-dev
<wasabi> So I'm copying one HD to another. Speed is about 2MBs.
<thehil> southern: are you from North Carolina? Use a mail transfer client
<wasabi> That's way too slow, isn't it? :)
<Agent_bob> southern in x  try evolution  or mozilla-mail  or thunderbird   or  a host of other apps.   from the cli maybe sendmail
<thehil> wasabi: probe your HD: sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda
<Hmmmm> on dapper-dev, i get an error message on bootup saying something like "/dev/hda4/ does not exist" and the machine does not boot
<southern> I don't use x
<Hmmmm> can someone help me please
<RailerJim> anyone know why firefox in ubuntu does not allow me to fill in a flash form?
<thehil> southern: Kentucky girl, use email to send mail.
<Madpilot> Hmmmm, use #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<Agent_bob> xnull yeah you probably have a cache copy in .mozilla-firefox/*
<Hmmmm> Madpilot, thanks, will do
<thehil> southern: do you use virtual terminals only?
<southern> yes
<Mantice> so does dapper support writing to NTSF drives yet?
<thehil> southern: people from Kentucky are weird
<wasabi> thehil: and get what from it?
<Mantice> Is there a dapper channel?
<thehil> southern: you should move to Washington.
<Madpilot> Mantice, #dapper+1
<thehil> wasabi: what was that?
<Mantice> ty
<Agent_bob> xnull that really depends on settings in mozilla.   it can be adjusted for disk space and time to keep cache   i think the defaults are pretty big  so unless you changed things you might find cache copies.
<thehil> southern: try pine. It is a good program from MIT
<southern> thehil: why?
<Mantice> No one lives in that channel
<thehil> southern: Sterotype. Just kidding.
<Mr_Milenko> Does anyone here know where i can find FATX Modules for Ubuntu's Kernel
<southern> :D
<RailerJim> Anyone know why firefox in ubuntu does not allow me to fill in a flash form?
<southern> I'm not from US
<thehil> southern: Actually I know a Kentucky girl  who is pretty
<thehil> southern: what the hack?
<southern> I don't know her :(
<southern> :D
<thehil> southern: are you from south China?
<Agent_bob> southern man sendmail && man sendmail.REAL
<Madpilot> thehil, you can chat on #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<thehil> southern: there are many mail client on the terminal that you can use
<Mantice> How to I find my linux kernal?
<wasabi> thehil: you told me to probe my hd
<southern> ok but I need a mail server...
<wasabi> thehil: what did you expect to find? dma is on
<thehil> southern: back to the topic, both emacs and http://www.umbc.edu/pine.html will work
<TheUnbeliever> Mantice: uname -a   as root/ sudo
<thehil> wasabi: OK. That tells you if your hard drive is on DMA mode.
<Agent_bob> southern procmail also.      apt-cache search mail
<Syns> is there anything that i can use to download music from msn, like the media player?
<thehil> wasabi: it should be on DMA mode; otherwise the speed is slow
<southern> thank you Agent_bob
<thehil> Syns: download music is stupid. Just listen online. Stream the mp3
<thehil> Syns: make your xmms support mp3
<TheUnbeliever> Mantice: correction sudo not required
<Syns> stream the music from where?
<Syns> i want the mp3s for a reason..
<xnull> how do I make firefox logs everything I do?
<Syns> perhaps i want to put it on my mp3 player
<thehil> Syns: if you can tell me how to transfer a file to you, I can give you the playlist which has IP addresses to stream the music
<jawbrkr> how can i count the number of empty lines in piped input? (without awk)
<godmachine81> RailerJim:   do you mean that the fonts in flash arent appearing?
<wasabi> thehil: yes, but dma IS on
<southern> Agent_bob: what do think about exim?
<Agent_bob> thehil /dcc send user file.name
<thehil> wasabi: see if both HD's DMA are on
<wasabi> they are
<Agent_bob> southern i haint never used it.
<concept10> How do I troubleshoot joystick problems?  I get this message: Feb 27 00:05:01 localhost kernel: [4307314.890000]  input: Gravis Gravis Xterminator Force as /class/input/input4   but it doesnt work with the game TORCS
<southern> Agent_bob: which one r u using?
<Agent_bob> mozilla-mail    no x on this box but i don't do my email junk from this boz anyway.
<CaNsA> word
<CaNsA> whats the key combo for dropping into console?
<Agent_bob> CaNsA [alt]  [ctrl]  [f#] 
<CaNsA> f what?
<thehil> Agent_bob: How can I transfer files using /dcc in Gaim?
<Mantice> TheUnbeliever, whats that for
<Agent_bob> [f7]  is x  the first six are normally running getty
<CaNsA> kk
<CaNsA> cheersz
<Mantice> Could some one tell me a easy way to write to NTFS drives
<Agent_bob> thehil oh gaim.  sorry.  i missed that part.   i don't know gaim.  it sounds to much like aol for me to even want to see it.
<CaNsA> bbiab
<CaNsA> cheers Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> ;)
<TheUnbeliever> Mantice : use uname -a to find your Kernel ver.
<Madpilot> Mantice, there isn't a safe one
<ORiON2012> Mantice: samba
<Agent_bob> TheUnbeliever -r
<ORiON2012> Mantice: :), have you tried captive?
<Agent_bob> TheUnbeliever -r = release
<TheUnbeliever> -a works too
<TheUnbeliever> more info though
<Agent_bob> yep   more to sort through for the newbee
<TheUnbeliever> eh..true
<[-DevinE-] > ppl with channel is the wine help one ?
<[-DevinE-] > coz #wine is empty
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , you might as well ask here, it's not busy
<[-DevinE-] > oky 10x
<prada> anyone know of a good world clock app for gnome ... ala kworldclock style ?
<braniff> after i change /etc/resolv.conf, what do i have to do to get the changes to "take effect" ??
<[-DevinE-] > so i got wine and i wanna play a game .. and it tels me that he couldent load a dll
<Agent_bob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9420   lilo seems to spew chuncks if "device-mapper" isn't running.   that should not happen.
<ufo> braniff: nothing
<Madpilot> prada, gworldclock
<b7j0c> hello, can someone answer a sound & video question?
<prada> Madpilot: it's too minimal
<elkbuntu> that's one thing i like about this community... if you have a question about a package such as wine, you dont often get told to stfu rtfm and go to the respective software's channel
<prada> Madpilot: I have too keep adding the TZs ..
<[-DevinE-] > i get this err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL
<Madpilot> prada, aside from gworldclock, I've no idea - I wish there was a good Gnome TZ thing too
<b7j0c> question - i am unable to play sound and video in dapper unless i run audio/video apps (ogg123, totem-xine) as root. any ideas why?
<Madpilot> prada, my biggest beef- gworldclock can't do UTC/Zulu, which is just stupid...
<prada> Madpilot: yeah , I kinda thougt they would have this covered in the default clock applet in gnome ..
<CaNsA> Agent_bob, ur dcc working?
<jetscreamer> !info tzconfig
<prada> Madpilot:... that is kinda dumb ! :)
<Agent_bob> b7j0c permissions on the device nodes ?     check to see if you are in the media group   or what ever it is in dapper.
<b7j0c> thanks agent bob, i will check that
<Agent_bob> CaNsA suer.  but my firewall is blocking it atm
<CaNsA> kk
<[-DevinE-] > Madpilot=> why dose my ubuntu start 2 gnome pilots and 3 gaim at start-up ??
<CaNsA> i got a screeny of vmware-ubuntu, and its throwing an error at me
<CaNsA> ill upload the shot to photobuck
<CaNsA> brb
<braniff> ufo, thanks
<CaNsA> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/cansaxbm/vmware-ubuntu.jpg
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , probably because you've got a session set? System menu -> Prefs -> Session
<RailerJim> Anyone know why firefox in ubuntu does not allow me to fill in a flash form????
<[-DevinE-] > what shoul i turn-off ? autosave sesion
<pendy> realy awsome that site you gave me
<Mantice> ORiON2012, are you there man
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , probably, if you've got it ticked. Check the 'Startup Programs' tab as well
<mangelo> will an ubuntu live cd boot the kernel off the cd, cause i think my hd kernel is fubar'd
<Mantice> RailerJim, That is possable but it would only happen on flash forms that are not compatable with firefox
<[-DevinE-] > 10x Madpilot i think i got it ... and no apps in startup
<Seyekoh> Looking for help.  I have an Asus A7N8X Deluxe nForce2 chipset (Realtek integrated audio)...  I cannot get any audio working.
<Madpilot> mangelo, no
<Mantice> RailerJim, It happend to my friends website but he was a bad coder :)
<mangelo> bleh..hmm..
<butchie> hey guys, i'm trying to install my nvidia graphics drivers and it wont work unless its running from the root folder.. how do i get it to run form the root ?
<not_god> hey guys
<not_god> how we doing?
<Madpilot> !tell butchie about nvidia
<Iceman> anyone using a dell and worked around the onboard video, and using a add on card ..
<Mantice> butchie, Madpilot gave you a link follow the wiki carefully otherwise it will not work
<mebaran151> I'm getting a weird error
<mebaran151> ooffice is refusing to startup, saying it can't find a suitable windowing system
<butchie> where's the link?
<mangelo> how would i be able to restore my kernel? long story short an apt-get remove command trashed gcc, and linux headers
<Agent_bob> mangelo sure the live can boot the kernel from the cd....  it can't very well boot the kernel from the hdd.....
<braniff> RailerJim, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree <-- if you haven't already...
<mangelo> aye, cd is boooted before HD in bios
<butchie> ahh ok thanlot!
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Can someone tell me how I can boot off Breezy Live CD from my iBook? I just got it today, and want to see how Breezy runs on it.
<Mantice> Could some one give me some info about captive?
<Madpilot> mangelo, the LiveCD is totally self-contained
<mebaran151> any ideas
<Mabus06> how do you unignore?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> It doesn't boot from CD automatically.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> apparently
<Iceman> anyone got a dell, and installed ubuntu, nd then worked around the stupid onboard video ...
<mangelo> i get into the live cd boot prompt, but i get the same kernel errors the hd kernel gives me
<Seyekoh> anybody have experience getting nForce2 audio working?  I am stuck.  I searched google, forums, ... and now i am here.
<FlannelKing> Iceman, I would think the BIOS would have some config stuff about using the onboard video
<Madpilot> Seyekoh, mine works - always has in Ubuntu
<redblade> While trying to run MySQL, I got this message:
<braniff> Nunquam_Fidelis,  make sure you chose the livecd for your mac processor -- it's not 386 version
<redblade> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<TheUnbeliever> Iceman : u disable the on-board vid within the BIOS?
<Agent_bob> Mabus06 in xchat go to the ignore window.... in irssi or bx use  /ignore user none
<Nunquam_Fidelis> braniff: it is.
<[-DevinE-] > Madpilot=>  i cant boot windows anymore now ... it says i have a file missin (hal.dll) and its there.
<mangelo> whoah! memtest is returning red! lots of it! i just booted into it....well i guess this is the reason
<redblade> What is making this happen?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> I ordered that Breezy 3-pack, one for 64, one for 386, and one for mac
<Iceman> Cannot fully disable it, linux still installs to use the onboard reguardless of bios...
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , it's been nearly a year since I last ran Windows, you'll have to ask someone else...
<Seyekoh> Madpilot: if i go to System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector and test.  They worked fine, no audio though...
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Let's try this agian.
<[-DevinE-] > dang :(
<Seyekoh> Madpilot, i followed tutorials online, and ... still nogo
<Iceman> so i need to install with the onbard ... then config the nvidia card ...
<braniff> Nunquam_Fidelis, then it's a matter of making your iBook boot from cd 1st instead of hdd
<Nunquam_Fidelis> braniff: Could you tell me how I go about doing that?
<redblade> Anyone? I need some help with MySQL
<Madpilot> redblade, #mysql
<redblade> Madpilot, error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<RailerJim> braniff, I have flash installed
<redblade> oh right
<concept10> red-tag, I fixed that last night
<braniff> Nunquam_Fidelis, dunno sorry dude
<concept10> redblade, ^^
<TheUnbeliever> Iceman: try that..i believe the ubuntu forums have a couple articles on that..
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Curse you!
<redblade> Thabks
<redblade> Thanks
<Asktool> * Helo
<concept10> redblade, its a permissions problem
<Iceman> or can i install and run 2x video cards....
<Seyekoh> Madpilot, what mobo you using?
<redblade> Permissions?
<Agent_bob> Nunquam_Fidelis be nice.
* braniff considers himself *cursed* heh
<RailerJim> how would I install another web browser off the net for unbuntu?
<Madpilot> Seyekoh, we've got a couple of sound gurus here - I'm not one of them, though
<redblade> Yo no comprendo
<FlannelKing> RailerJim, which browser?
<Agent_bob> Nunquam_Fidelis what trubble you having ?
<Mantice> Firefox is your best bet... If it dont work with firefox it dont work...
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Agent_bob: all in good spirits my man.
<Asktool> I got a very easy question: I ran mysql, but how may I assign a password to the user ??
<FlannelKing> Mantice, thats hardly true.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Agent_bob: I don't know how to change the boot order on my iBook.
<Mantice> Unless its works for I.E
<concept10> redblade, do this: sudo chmod -R 775 /var/run/mysqld/
<not_god> i thought if i sat here and watched the room i could learn stuff
<redblade> okay
<not_god> now ai'm like 100% more confused
<not_god> lol
<Madpilot> RailerJim, there's a good Ubuntu wiki page for installing Opera
<concept10> redblade, and then /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<RailerJim> FlannelKing - Mozilla web browser
<Mantice> Well thats my moto
<Mantice> :)
<RailerJim> or opera
<Iceman> not_god hands on is the best way to learn ...
<Madpilot> !tell RailerJim about opera
<Mantice> opera :@
<FlannelKing> He doesnt want opera.  He wants Mozilla.
<not_god> well i got the OS installed
<Agent_bob> Nunquam_Fidelis maybe hold down the left shift when you power on.   to get into bios      if it doesn't offer any hint as to another way.
<not_god> but i installed it on a dual processor system
<Tezkah> hi all!  I have a question that someone *has* to know in here.  How would one limit the length of Window titles?
<not_god> so i don't think i installed the right thing
<Artemis3> flash forms are evil anyway
<Mantice> How do I update firefox
<TheUnbeliever> whatever happened to ubuntuguide?...that was the greatest thing ever when i first started w/ ubuntu
<concept10> redblade, did it work?
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<Mantice> Firefox = Out of date
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<RailerJim> well fx isnt working correctly so I wanted to try something else
<Mantice> is there some sort of command to update it
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Agent_bob: ty, will try this
<Mantice> or some button
<redblade> concept10, no
<Tezkah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Madpilot> !tell Mantice about ff1.5
<Tezkah> Mantice, follow that guide
<ubuntu_> M
<concept10> redblade, it wouldnt restart?
<not_god> for dual processor's i gues i need a i686 ISO right?
<FlannelKing> RailerJim, Mozilla is in the repositories, if you still want to go with that.  But, Id try and fix FF first.
<stan_> Is it possible to install limewire on ubuntu?
<redblade> that's right
<Mantice> firefox 1.5.1 is out now :)
<Asktool> I rarely use mysql so I forgot :D
<slew> hi, i did a fresh install, and before my video files had frames for the icon, now they dont. i dont see any place in nautilus to make it work, so does anyone know where i can turn this on?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> what file system does os x use anyway?
<Mantice> firefox 1.5.0.1 is out now :)
<not_god> will the install be basicaly the same?
<Madpilot> Mantice, see the URL the bot just sent you for FF1.5
<Asktool> Nunquam_Fidelis: AFS
<Nunquam_Fidelis> left shift didn't work... I don't think
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hmph
<Seyekoh> who can help me with audio?  I heard there were a couple gurus here... nForce2 chipset (manual says Realtek audio), on Asus A7N8X Deluxe.  I have no audio at all...
<Asktool> Nunquam_Fidelis: err:  HFS  can be accessed with hfs-utils
<redblade> stan_, it is
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : instal normaly, then use synatic to get the newest smp kernel
<Mantice> lol? For some reason, the mozilla.com build of Firefox is significantly faster than the default Ubuntu one.
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hmm
<Nunquam_Fidelis> hfs?
<mik1> can someone help me out with ubuntu live?
<not_god> Unbeliver do i need to run a diffrent install if i used the i386 one?
<TheUnbeliever> no
<Nunquam_Fidelis> mik1, what the prob?
<not_god> oh ok
<Agent_bob> slew it used to be in edit > optios (or preferances) and some place in that bunch of junk... but i don't use 'nome hardly at all.
<stan_> is limewire an easy install?....download from their site?
<mikebot> Nunquam_Fidelis: okay well i'm running it off the cd right now
<redblade> not quite
<not_god> so i should do a search on synaptic for SMP?
<Mantice> I chmoded the opt dir to 777 im so smart
<mikebot> Nunquam_Fidelis: will my settings and stuff not be saved when i reboot?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> mikebot: breezy, or dapper?
<mikebot> Nunquam_Fidelis: not sure, how can i find out?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> mikebot: as far as I know, no
<braniff> stan_: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28LimeWire.29
<redblade> stan_, you will need jre and I found it hard to install so I used Frostwire
<TheUnbeliever> i think so...it's been a little while since i actually used ubuntu..
<Agent_bob> mikebot no they wont.
<mikebot> Nunquam_Fidelis: okay..also, everything is way too big for me..the resolution is the same as i used on windows (1024x..), but everythign is still so large, e.g.the screennames on aim and stuff
<FlannelKing> JRE isn't hard.  And Azureus is so much better than LW.
<slew> Agent_bob, i've looked thru those prefs a million times and still havent found it. =[
<stan_> thanks
<mikebot> also, will it be less laggy when i'm not running it from the cd?
<FlannelKing> mikebot, that's because of the font and stuff.  Nothing to do with resolution.
<not_god> Xeon Processor's the same as P3 or P4?
<not_god> i have 2.0 ghz dual xeons
<mikebot> FlannelKing: oh, i'll try changing it, thanks
<Nunquam_Fidelis> mikebot: can you change it via system > prefs > screen resolution?
<cafuego> netcat is better than limewire <heh>
<Madpilot> mikebot, the LiveCD runs entirely off your RAM, so the installed version will be a LOT faster
<Agent_bob> slew all i know is that it used to be there.  two years ago when i looked for it.
<TheUnbeliever> kinda....i believe it is 64 bit...but it'll work fine w/a  32 bit kernel (the default one)
<redblade> stan_, although a lot of people don't like automatix, I've had no problems with it and it comes with frostwire
<mikebot> Nunquam_Fidelis: it's already at the highest
<cafuego> not_god: The 2GHz ones will be P4.
<concept10> redblade, what else did you do?
<not_god> MAN i wish i have a G5 lol
<redblade> a limewire clone
<mikebot> FlannelKing: all the fonts are size 10
<not_god> ok thanks caf
<redblade> concept10, nothing why?
<not_god> non-free Linux???
<cafuego> not_god: If they're EM64T, they can also run amd64
<mustard5> mikebot, you want them smaller?
<Nunquam_Fidelis> mikebot: sometimes things seem "bigger" in linux, at least in my experience...
<slew> Agent_bob, heh, thanks. maybe the new nautilus dosent support it anymore. =[
<mustard5> mikebot, I would have trouble reading them if they were smaller :)
<mikebot> mustard5:  yeah, 8 is okay i guess
<mikebot> my reso doesn't seem like it's 1024, but it says it is
<braniff> how do i ---> set up my /etc/resolv.conf so that i can have DNS resolution inside of the network i connect to by VPN ??
<concept10> redblade, that should've worked for you. If you goto #mysql they will tell you its a permissions problem to.  What message did you get??
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : don't use amd64 until u are a little more exerienced
<mikebot> maybe it's cause i'm doing the live from the cd
<cafuego> Nunquam_Fidelis: Usually a function of using 75dpi fonts in a 96dpi X or vice versa.
<not_god> Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP is this what i want?
<Agent_bob> slew idk  *shrugs*
<Madpilot> mikebot, System -> Prefs -> Font to change system-wide font prefs
<redblade> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)
<mikebot> madi changed them all, thanks though
<FlannelKing> mikebot, everything is bigger in linux.  Or at least, thats always how it feels.
<cafuego> not_god: If you're after nvidia or ATI drivers, yes.
<mikebot> FlannelKing: okay
<Artemis3> hmm? you should try 75dpi fonts ^^
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : non open source modules
<mustard5> mikebot, what graphics card you using?
<not_god> oh
<not_god> i want open source
<mikebot> um
<mikebot> geforce 4, the crappier version
<Tezkah> not_god, you have to compromise sometimes
<concept10> redblade, are you on dapper?
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : the stuff is still free
<not_god> oh
<Tezkah> open source only means no mp3s :(
<Tezkah> just oggs (which rock, but dont work on my ipod)
<Artemis3> false
<concept10> Tezkah, and no dvds
<cafuego> Tezkah: There's a free codec
<redblade> concept10, breezy
<mustard5> mikebot, k..that should install fine..you can install better nvidia drivers if you install
<mikebot> mustard5: the AIM symbol next to peoples names in my buddy list is like 3/4 an inch tall
<not_god> i thought i need the SMp for the dual processors?
<mustard5> mikebot, thats normal for AIM :)
<Agent_bob> Tezkah wav + zip
<mustard5> mikebot, or GAIM I should say
<Artemis3> lame is an foss proyect, the problem is the patent that some countries apply
<mikebot> heh, but when i used gaim on windows
<mikebot> it was much smaller
<cafuego> Tezkah: There is a codec based on integer operations (slow) that is NOT covered by the MP3 patent.
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : u don;t Need..but it is a good idea
<mustard5> mikebot, might be configureable in the GAIM preferences ..I don't know
<TheUnbeliever> allows u to actuall use both of them...
<Tezkah> well mad says that it isn't infringing
<not_god> Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<not_god> that?
<CaNsA> i have manages to install ubuntu in vmware
<TheUnbeliever> i am running a dual core system.....kinda like yours
<Tezkah> but with copyright law as it is, i doubt it
<CaNsA> but...
<mikebot> can i send you a screenshot of my resolution?
<cafuego> Tezkah: Yes, that's the one.
<CaNsA> when booting it doesnt take me to the gui
<CaNsA> why is that?
<fructose> Are there any sound pro's around? Myself and a friend are having trouble getting our sound cards to work properly. His isn't playing sound at all. Mine works only one application at a time and sometimes requires me to restart an application after killing all the others that use sound.
<[-DevinE-] > if ubuntu shows HDA5 is it posible that that one is my 5th patition ?
<not_god> Unbeliver, is that what i needed?
<mikebot> well anyway, how can i make it so that i use ubuntu, and not always boot the live one off the cd?
<Artemis3> its not the encoder, it is you who is supposed to pay the fee for using it... i dont live in those countries so i dont care
<not_god> your running X2's u like?
<Agent_bob> CaNsA server install ?
<mustard5> mikebot, you sure you don't normally use 1280 x 1024 in windows?
<ORiON2012> [-DevinE-] : yes
<CaNsA> no mate
<cafuego> not_god: I'll let you know once I buy it
<CaNsA> full install
<ORiON2012> [-DevinE-] : if it exists
<mikebot> i might use 1280
<Nunquam_Fidelis> Agent_bob: holding left shift only brought me into OS X's "safe boot" mode
<[-DevinE-] > omg now i know why windows wount boot
<TheUnbeliever> yep...x2 3800 oc'ed to 2.7ghz..me love..
<mikebot> but it doesn't go that high on this
<mikebot> for some reason
<CaNsA> i think
<CaNsA> brb
<not_god> i want to get the 64 4400+ X2
<Madpilot> mikebot, you'll need the Install CD
<[-DevinE-] > its set on patition 2
<not_god> havn't messed with that technology yet
<mikebot> i download 2 huge files (~600 megs)
<mikebot> one was this live iso
<mustard5> mikebot, yeah..its going to take some configuring when you get it installed to get that resolution..but its doeable
<FlannelKing> [-DevinE-] , hda5 is the first non-bootable partition.  It doesn't necessarily mean that 0-4 exist.
<mikebot> the other was a file for VMware
<not_god> i don't know how it performs
<mikebot> is it neither of those 2?
<ORiON2012> [-DevinE-] : the a is for first physical disk, the number is the partition number
<Agent_bob> CaNsA look in /etc/rc2.d/  for a gdm link
<Madpilot> mikebot, the install ISO is another huge thing, I'm afraid
<mikebot> haha okay
<mikebot> can i acces the fiels i have saved on my harddrive
<[-DevinE-] > well let me explain my situation so u can gat it coz ita verry nasty
<not_god> ok back to this, so i want to install this right? "Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP"
<TheUnbeliever> i've never run a true dual cpu sys..so i couldn't give  a real comparison
<mikebot> on this live version of ubuntu right now?
<TheUnbeliever> yea
<Madpilot> mikebot, you can mount harddrives, yeah.
<cafuego> not_god: Should be relatively on-par with a dual 4200+ system I expect
<mustard5> mikebot, on your windows drives?
<Mr_Milenko> anyone know how to patch the kernel for FATX support?
<Agent_bob> mikebot you surely can.   if you know how.
<mikebot> yeah it's a windows drive
<mikebot> i don't haha
<Madpilot> mikebot, NTFS is read-only on Linux, though. MS don't tell anyone how to write to it...
<mikebot> but i have a paper due tomorrow
<not_god> i got lucky and picked this server up for nothing, like 200 bucks
<mikebot> oh
<not_god> i'm not use to having good technology lol
<TheUnbeliever> o.0,,,,nice
<CaNsA> Agent_bob, what would it look like?
<mustard5> mikebot, might be a bad time to be experimenting on your computer ;)
<Madpilot> mikebot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Mr_Milenko> NTFS isnt read only.. you CAN write to ti.. but its dangerous
<not_god> i'm hoing i can make this a server
<TheUnbeliever> it's not too hard..
<not_god> basic small business like e-mail, dns, web stuff
<[-DevinE-] > its easy
<TheUnbeliever> just have to spend some time learning
<mikebot> mustard5: haha yeah i know
<pendy> i got this while installing the java sun
<pendy> dpkg-deb: building package `sun-j2sdk1.5' in `/tmp/make-jpkg.XXXX7Nhb2h/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb'.
<mikebot> mustard5: it's a procrastination technique
<mangelo> haha, my linux is going nuck butty! all iwanted to do was turn this into a server as well :|
<[-DevinE-] > i have linuc for 2 days and i did it in 3 minutes
<mustard5> mikebot, hehehe
<CaNsA> actually Agent_bob, i need more that 1gig part for ubunut in vmware right?
<[-DevinE-] > linux
<not_god> so even tho i installed desktop version it'll still work?
<pendy> and it look stuck there nothing happenin
<Madpilot> not_god, chat on #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<FlannelKing> not_god, servers don't have to be too powerful, especially for a small audience, Ive got a 386 running just fine as a server.
<mustard5> mikebot, well I would save the install until after you hand your paper in :)
<TheUnbeliever> but then....i never set up a serverw/ ubuntu....i used debian....ubuntu should be even easier though
<Agent_bob> CaNsA like a symlink   S63gdm   or some such   number is not important.    maybe  dm in place of gdm also
<VIMmer> hi, i ripped a cd using grip, but i can't find where it dumped the files. Does anyone know?
<Artemis3> 3minutes? is that what it takes to load the livecd?
<mikebot> mustard5: yeah, that's probably the best thing to do
<thelobster> hey
<not_god> i'm explaining why i'm asking the question's i'm asking i don't quite understand how that is off topic?
<pendy> while installing javasun i see now this dpkg-deb: building package `sun-j2sdk1.5' in `/tmp/make-jpkg.XXXX7Nhb2h/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb'. and it look stucks there nothing is happening, what is going on ?
<FlannelKing> VIMmer, you can look in the grip configuration.  It defaults to ~ though
<FlannelKing> VIMmer, erm maybe ~/mp3
<pmallapp> !topic
<thelobster> hey
<not_god> ll
<not_god> ol
<pmallapp> help topic
<thelobster> anyone have a dual display setup?
<mikebot> how customizable is ubuntu?
<not_god> nice try mall
<CaNsA> i got S25mdadm
<jerrod> why is my laptop screen brighter when i unplug the power cord.  If anything shouldnt it be the other way around?
<mustard5> mikebot, linux is extremely customisable
<Madpilot> mikebot, very
<cafuego> mikebot: same as any other distro
<TheUnbeliever> mikebot: very
<not_god> uhm ok thanks for the help i'm gunna try this i'll be back when i have more questions
<VIMmer> thx FlannelKing its in ~/mp3
<not_god> happy now chat nazi's?
<TheUnbeliever> gl non_god
<mikebot> cafuego: never used linux before
<mikebot> (distro=linux?)
<pendy> while installing javasun i see now this dpkg-deb: building package `sun-j2sdk1.5' in `/tmp/make-jpkg.XXXX7Nhb2h/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb'. and it look stucks there nothing is happening, what is have to do now?
<Agent_bob> CaNsA if there is no symlink in /etc/rc2.d/  to start a display manager *dm  that is why it doesn't try to start x    no mdadm is nothing to do with gsm
<Agent_bob> err gdm
<cafuego> mikebot: You can customise *everything* as long as you have time
<CaNsA> kk
<mikebot> cafuego: ah, okay
<mangelo> haha, i typed "info" in a command line and i dont know how to get back to the input line..its some keypress i'm overseeing, anyone know?
<jerrod> ?^^
<mustard5> mangelo, the 'q' key
<CaNsA> ill reinstall on a larger hdd
<CaNsA> i think 9 ran out of space
<CaNsA> i*#
<mangelo> thanks
<Agent_bob> CaNsA requires 1.8g  for default install
<mikebot> is there a keyboard shortcut to move between workspaces?
<CaNsA> oooo
<CaNsA> cheers Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> :)
<mustard5> mikebot, ctrl  + arrowkey ?
<Madpilot> mikebot, alt+ctrl+left/right arrow
<mikebot> ah thanks
<jerrod> any good power management programs out there?
<mustard5> Madpilot, well I wasnt TOO far off :D
<mustard5> hehe
<mikebot> you should be able to go from 4 to 1 by going right
<Agent_bob> [alt] +[f#] 
<[-DevinE-] > i had ony 2 partitions (C: and d:) and i got windows XP on D: .... C: beeing the biggest i slited c into 2 patition ... one of it i'm using for ubuntu ... now in my c: patiton i have boot.ini but it tels that it should look in multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS for windows but because of the slpit i think the patition number changed
<Mantice> Any one know how to write to ntfs drives?
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, that doesn't switch between virtual desktops
<not_god> ok one more quick question, is there a place i can go to verify that linux see's both processor's?
<[-DevinE-] > Mantice=> u cant
<mustard5> Mantice, ntfs write support is only experimntal and not reliable
<[-DevinE-] > NTFS are read-only
<jmcc> Is it possible to selectively install dapper packages to an otherwise breezy installation?
<cafuego> captive ntfs can write to ntfs
<jmcc> I've got sources.list with both releases, and apt.conf with APT::Default-Release "breezy", but it still wants to do a full upgrade
<Mantice> My friend uses captive and it's fine
<mustard5> jmcc, I've seen it done, but usually people no what they are doing
<cafuego> but then, you can kill people by stabbing them. doesn't mean it's a good idea to do so.
<mikebot> okay well thanksf or the help guys
<[-DevinE-] > Mantice=> it could work but i may loose data
<Agent_bob> Madpilot you were talking about desktops.......... oh !
<mikebot> i gotta write a paper
<Mantice> I herd that its going into next ubuntu
<jmcc> mustard5: I do it that way with debian testing/unstable, but it doesn't seem to work the same way with breezy/dapper
<mikebot> until next time
<Mantice> Apparenly its stable as
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : yea... the "system monitor" it is a gnome app...but i forget where it is
<mangelo> im recovering my system from a rediculous crash, any resources(internet sites), or any help in getting an idea of where i have to go from here...i want to check what packages i already have installed (i see literally nothing in my directorys..yet i got a command prompt...so im confused)...ubuntu uses what kernel? (or how do i find it out through command line)
<Madpilot> mikebot, np
<cafuego> Mantice: In dapper? Not in there as of yet.
<mangelo> 2.6.xxxxx?
<Mantice> Some guy said it was
<not_god> ok i found that and only see one so i must have done something wrong any suggestions?
<mustard5> jmcc, breezy usually has 'backports' of dapper packages
<Mantice> maybe its not there untill final release
<southern> which one is the best linux security portal?
<cafuego> Mantice: He didn't know what he was talking about then, it seems.
<TheUnbeliever> make sure u installed the smp kernel
<cafuego> Mantice: That's not how it works.
<jmcc> mustard5: well, what I *really* need is subversion 1.3.0, which is in dapper, but not breezy
<Mantice> ?
<not_god> Synaptic is what i want to use for that right?
<jerrod> mustard5: you've helped me many times before, my laptop is brighter when unplugged and i want to make it brighter when plugged in, any better program that will give me that option?
<TheUnbeliever> yea
<not_god> not add applications?
<Mantice> Well its not like I can covert my ntfs drives
<southern> which one is the best linux security portal?
<Madpilot> not_god, for installing/deleting kernel stuff? yes
<cafuego> Mantice: They don't quickly add features the day before release.
<not_god> ok ty
<Mantice> Im sure they will add it soon
<Agent_bob> i've heard several people talking about mounting ntfs rw  with helper apps and without.....   afak  ntfs is officially  ro  in linux as of yet.   that doesn't mean it can't be written to it means it's not safe.
<Mantice> No not days before release
<[-DevinE-] > i got wine though synaptic ...
<FlannelKing> Mantice, there's a freeze that happened last friday.
<cafuego> Mantice: The last month or so before release, there's a feature freeze and ONLY fixes get in.
<not_god> i want the kernal header version?
<Artemis3> there is a way using wine and the win driver iirc...
<Mantice> Freeze?
<cafuego> ANyway, loading a damn windows driver in the kernel is UGLY
<Mantice> !freeze
<ubotu> Mantice: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule <-- Dapper timetable, if anyone is interested
<FlannelKing> they freeze the programs, and work on just fixing bugs
<jerrod> mustard5: you've helped me many times before, my laptop is brighter when unplugged and i want to make it brighter when plugged in, any better program that will give me that option?
<Madpilot> Mantice, see the URL ^^^
<Artemis3> almost like using an nvidia binary driver ;)
<TheUnbeliever> not_god : kernel-image i believe
<mustard5> jerrod, I have no idea on how to do that one :)
<jerrod> ok thanx
<jmcc> cafuego: heh--i just used ndiswrapper for the first time to use a WinXP wlan driver for a broadcom PCI card--works fantastic
<mustard5> jerrod, it sounds quite wierd really
<not_god> found it unbeliver ty
<TheUnbeliever> np
<Tezkah> for NTFS, you can try captive, i thought it was discontinued, but it looks active
<not_god> will it need to reboot or start working right away?
<TheUnbeliever> u will need to reboot
<not_god> lol yes i'm a newbie
<Madpilot> hi thoreauputic
<not_god> ok i'm gunna reboot brb
<thoreauputic> hi Madpilot :)
<Agent_bob> best way i know to write to an ntfs partition is  'sudo dd of=/dev/hda1 if=/dev/zero '   assuming hda1 is htfs.....  ;)
<Agent_bob> kids don't try that at home   ^
<jmcc> ok, i'm a newbie to ubuntu (but not Debian or Linux).  dumb question: is running dapper at this point like running debian "unstable"?
<Agent_bob> jmcc yes
<Tezkah> more or less
<jmcc> i mean, i'm pretty familiar with the differences between debian stable/testing/unstable
<Artemis3> hmm
<thoreauputic> jmcc: more or less - it's the development version
<Artemis3> more less than more ^^'
<Tezkah> its *almost* like they were changing it from sid to testing
<TheUnbeliever> even more unstable then debian unstable imo
<Artemis3> i tho it was based of sid...
<FlannelKing> only more unstable right after a release
<Agent_bob> but less is more than more.... cause more is less than less !
<FlannelKing> erm, at the beginning of development
<Tezkah> at any rate, it is much better than SuSE's beta
<Tezkah> the latest one tries to format SWAP as NTFS
<Tezkah> hahaha
<FlannelKing> When they're just starting with new releases, lots of stuff is broken
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: and most is more than more and less - more or less
<thoreauputic> ;)
<FlannelKing> and not just little breaks either
<jmcc> oops, guess that was a loaded question :-)  thanks for the comments
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic i've never ran "most"  what's it do ?
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: it has colours - I don't like it frankly ;-)
<jmcc> i need subversion from dapper, and any dependencies it pulls in, but don't want to upgrade completely from breezy to dapper
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: worth a try but I stopped using it
<Agent_bob> hmmm
<jmcc> i know how to do this with debian to get an "unstable" package onto a testing release
<TheUnbeliever> jmcc u could try building from source and using checkinstall
<jmcc> but it doesn't seem to work the same way with ubuntu
<jmcc> TheUnbeliever: yeah, I thought I could d/l the dapper source deb and recompile it on a breezy system and see if it will work with the breezy versions of its source dependencies...don't know if that will work
<jmcc> but that's a lot of work if I can instead do some apt.conf magic and get the binary debs to install
<TheUnbeliever> not raelly sure...i actually stoped using ubuneut about 4 months ago
<TheUnbeliever> ....i am too tired to stay online i think
<Agent_bob> [-DevinE-]  would you like to login and look around ?
<Mantice> I think my firefox is broken
<Mantice> oh Shit
<Mantice> it is
<Mantice> crap crap
<Mantice> Why does every thing have to be installed via the console damit
<Agent_bob> upgraded didn't you ?
<Mantice> Yes :P
<TheUnbeliever> heh
<Madpilot> Mantice, you did see the large warnings on that FF1.5 page, didn't you?
<Mantice> Nope
<jmcc> well, off to experiment
<sagarp> how can i find out what decoder i need to view a movie in linux?
<Mantice> If I close this last firefox window I will kill my self
<Mantice> oh shit
<Agent_bob> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<thoreauputic> !tell sagarp about restricted
<Mantice> It might work now
<Mantice> OH CRAP
<Mantice> Oh shit
<Mantice> Im screwed now
<Mantice> Help plz plz
<Mantice> im ur friend
<TheUnbeliever> gotta love dist-upgrading into unstable/ dapper
<elkbuntu> mantice, calm down
<Mantice> ok ok
<FlannelKing> And, use complete sentences, or at least, complete phrases.
<tuxcicles> TheUnbeliever, did it work so far?
<sagarp> thoreauputic, i can play restricted formats, but i need to know what encoder was used on these files because they wont play
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Mantice> Is there a firefox Synaptic package manger download
<pulver> TheUnbeliever: yea if one dont mess it up like i did =/
<thoreauputic> sagarp: try running " file /path/to/file "
<charon> I'm interested as to why ubuntu feels it a sane idea to release packages that don't have meet dependancies into the stable branch? case in point for today samba-common being to new for smbfs...
<TheUnbeliever> wait...what?
<elkbuntu> mantice what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> sagarp: should give you an idea what you are looking at
<farous> anyone know why a pdf file generated using latex which display perfect with adobe, evince won't print proparly even on windows printer? a graph won't print at all?
<Mantice> You know how you can update programs / download through Synaptic manager
<mustard5> Mantice, if you want to back out of the 1.5 installation you should read the full guide first
<Madpilot> farous, evince has display bugs - use Adobde Reader
<mustard5> Mantice, instructions for removal are at the end of the guide
<Mantice> How can I .... Dont pick on me please :(
<Syco54645> was wondering if someone could help me with the nvidia drivers.  when i use them i cannot use 1280x1024, it force 1280x968 and that is not what i want.  i can force it larger but then the display doesnt fit in the monitor and then it scrolls
<farous> Madpilot: it displays perfect on evince and adobe
<sagarp> thoreauputic, hmm that's weird...it's mpeg-1..mplayer plays it, but totem doesnt :/
<bad_iNFO> <not_god, lol now it won't boot, don't i feel stupid
<Mantice> There is no end of the guide :) its closed
<mustard5> Mantice, install epiphany-browser through synaptic
<thoreauputic> sagarp: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine ?
<Mantice> Hey I can reinstall firefox woot :)
<[-DevinE-] > is cedega easyer 2 play games with ... should i buy it ?
<farous> Madpilot: a minipage with pic in it will not print at all? I know this is a little offtopic but was hoping for a clue
<tuxcicles> sagarp,  you can use w32codecs and use xine or mplayer instead of gstreamer - it will support most everything.
<thoreauputic> sagarp: I suggest installing totem-xine
<bad_iNFO> maybe i'll have to reinstall, should i DL the ISO for i686
<bad_iNFO> ?
<Mantice> Can you install the latest firefox browser through Synaptic ?
<Madpilot> farous, I've created PDFs in Scribus that work in Scribus & Adobe Reader but not in Evince...
<Madpilot> Mantice, no
<Madpilot> not 1.5.x
<bad_iNFO> Synaptic is the coolest thing i've seen
<TheUnbeliever> bad_iNFO: when i (re)start ur comp the grub list should come up ....just pick your old kernel...
<Jivenix> i just got my girly running linux
<Jivenix> weeh
<bad_iNFO> ok un thanks
<Jivenix> ubuntu rather
<Mantice> If I reinstall the ubuntu firefox will it work good :)
<bad_iNFO> thank god
<bad_iNFO> lol
<elkbuntu> mantice it should
<Mantice> Im a stupid ass ubuntu firefox is perfect :)
<TheUnbeliever> it should work...unless u did something to it unknowingly
<Mantice> and I can wait for april :S
<mustard5> Mantice, if you don't follow the instructions for reversing the install of Firefox 1.5, you might have trouble :)
<ebaad> hello every body
<Mantice> I think its 2 late for that
<sagarp> oh well
<bad_iNFO> wow there's alot of kernals on there, like 6
<ebaad> new b here
<bad_iNFO> ut oh, is that bad? can i remove the extra's?
<FlannelKing> Mantice, use curl to read the page ;) practice your HTML parsing skills.
<tuxcicles> is dapper a mess or is it fairly frozen?
<Agent_bob> Mantice you know what linux users do ?       they install software.
<Mantice> Dont worry mustard5 thats what your for.
<FlannelKing> tuxcicles, its fairly frozen.  Feature freeze was the 23rd.
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO, you can remove old kernels
<Mantice> Linux user's crash the software then try and fix it :)
<batman> does anyone here know of a program similar to ndswrapper for dial up modems?
<charon> batman, there is none
<Mantice> Linux users install the real way
<bad_iNFO> what do i use to remove old kernals? Synaptic?
<TheUnbeliever> bad_iNFO: they won't hurt anything....just make sure u choose the one u want when u turn your computer on..
<Agent_bob> batman winmodem ?
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO, yes
<charon> bad_iNFO, if you want
<batman> Agent_bob, its an intel ham v2
<Mantice> curl :)
<ebaad> does any one know how to activate telnet on breezy
<Mantice> I can write html
<tuxcicles> FlannelKing, are you using dapper successfully
<charon> FlannelKing, if drapper is frozen how will they release with gnome 2.14?
<bad_iNFO> so if i'm running dual Xeon's can anyone tell me what kernal i should be running?
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, they are always handy to boot up with if you have problems with another kernel
<FlannelKing> tuxcicles nope.  I dont have a machine to play around with it.
<bad_iNFO> ok thanks
<pulver> which kernel modules are essential for ext3 anyway? can't get it right...
<charon> ebaad, telnet address    should do it, in the cli
<Mantice> curl dont work :(
<thoreauputic> ebaad: don't use telnet - use shh - why do you want telnet BTW?
<Mantice> how do i use cirl
<Mantice> curl
<Ma> beach
<binarydigit> man curl
<FlannelKing> charon, I believe that's one of the 'special circumstances'
<thoreauputic> *ssh
<charon> FlannelKing, ah so an unstable/rushed inclusion like last time...joy :)
<Agent_bob> batman if wvdial can't find it you are probably not going to get it to work correctly batman
<ebaad> but how can I test the ssh from windows machine
<bad_iNFO> you guys rule, i don't know what i would do without your help thanks a bunch
<Ma> shut up agent_bob
<charon> ebaad, download some thing like putty (google putty)
<FlannelKing> charon, no idea, I dont work here, I just keep my eyes open.
<thoreauputic> ebaad: you can install putty on windows
<Mantice> Yeah we do rule, Urh I mean you guys rule :)
<ebaad> oh ok
<Mantice> Puttys good
<charon> FlannelKing, heh, I know, just a snide comment...kind of sick of ubuntu's rubbish package management standards :|
<moofb> Hello all, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers, and I keep getting a '... nvidia.ko) No such device' error when I start X. Anyone know how to resolve that? (I've been through the forum a couple of times, and found nothing helpful)
<ebaad> can I confirm on my linux machine that if ssh is working properly
<Agent_bob> ma looking for an op are we ?
<FlannelKing> ebaad, ssh to it
<charon> ebaad, ps aux |grep sshd
<charon> ebaad, if there is an ssh server running ssh is working
<thoreauputic> ebaad: if you want to use putty to ssh to linux , you need to install openssh-server
<reZo> :D
<bad_iNFO> i must've choose a safe mode one cause my video's all emssed up
<Mantice> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get it back
<ebaad> it says root      7575     1  0 Feb25 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Mantice> I had one hell of a time with my ATi drivers
<ebaad> that means it is running
<thoreauputic> ebaad: yup it's running
<ebaad> do u have an ssh client
<Mantice> Is there any skins for ubuntu
<Mantice> Its kinda brown :)
<cafuego> !art
<ubotu> art is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<thoreauputic> ebaad: of course - ssh
<FlannelKing> charon, where did they say 2.14 would be included?
<pulver> Mantice: gnome-look.org
<ebaad> can u test for my ip
<cafuego> Mantice: Visit both those sites
<Madpilot> !tell Mantice about themes
<mustard5> Mantice, you have 'Themes' in your System>>Preferences menu
<TheUnbeliever> bad_iNFO: u want a kernel w/ something like this in it 2.6.12-1-i686-smp i believe
<bad_iNFO> ok ty
<TheUnbeliever> not too sure on the current breexy kernel
<TheUnbeliever> breezy*
<bad_iNFO> ok another stupid question, can i run KDE and Gnome on the same install?
<FlannelKing> bad_iNFO, yep.
<mustard5> moofb, what method did you use to install?
<charon> yes
<pendy> now i  need some good help im trying to use wine to install a program. but  get that error: NSIS Error: Error writing temporary file Make sure your temp folder is valid. can someone pls help me ion that ?
<thoreauputic> ebaad: appears to be OK
<TheUnbeliever> heck..u kan mix them if u wanted to
<Protocol1> bad_iNFO, yes
<FlannelKing> charon, you have reference for the 2.14 thing?  Since I havent heard anything about it.
<Mantice> Thanks guys real good help
<kos> im getting bad flickering on my screen in X when i type and occasionally when i move my mouse around
<kos> im using a SiS 661 card
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO you can install most if not all zapps on one install    only exception will be if one conflicts with another,  and that doesn't happen often.
<kos> any specific driver i should load for X?
<pendy> Im trying to use wine to install a program. but  get that error: NSIS Error: Error writing temporary file Make sure your temp folder is valid. can someone pls help me ion that ? pls
<thoreauputic> ebaad: ssh connected to your IP (obviously  I didn't ry to log on ;-)
<bad_iNFO> zapps?
<charon> FlannelKing, ubuntu release cycle is molded around gnome release cycle...it is assumed that the newest version will be released in time with it
<bad_iNFO> or jsut a typo??
<TheUnbeliever> typo
<mustard5> kos, not sure about drivers for the SiS 661, but you could switch to 'vesa' drivers while you are looking around perhaps?
<Tomcat_> FlannelKing: This one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4#head-4676f2030c0340f7d840f9df828f992dc4b914a8
<bad_iNFO> ok sorry man, i've learned lot's of new acronyms
<Agent_bob> xapps   typo bad_iNFO
<pendy> some one pls
<thoreauputic> pendy: patience
<mustard5> kos, anything showing up in your Xorg.0.log?
<bad_iNFO> now if i wanted to install the KDE GUI, if that's right, can i do that from synaptic or do i need to do soemthign diffrent?
<kos> mustard5, i dont really know what to look around FOR
<TheUnbeliever> u kan use synaptic
<thoreauputic> bad_iNFO: just install kubuntu-desktop
<cafuego> bad_iNFO: just from synaptic; you'll want 'kubuntu-desktop'.
<ORiON2012> pendy: tried #wine-hq?
<Mantice> Is there some sort of program that alows you to tell the temputure of your computer on your desktop or maybe whats on tv?
<mustard5> kos, would you be happy running 'vesa' drivers?
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO synaptic would be the preferred way....  also  sudo apt-get install kde-base   will work
<cafuego> Mantice: Yes.
<kos> mustard5, how much difference will it make?
<ebaad> yup but I have this pc outside the dmz
<cafuego> Mantice: 1) lm-sensors 2) a web browser
<ebaad> does plink has a gui
<mustard5> kos, probably no 3d acceleration
<Mantice> Gnome looks like some Apple thing
<pendy> nop never tried that
<mustard5> kos, but have you got that now anyway?
<cafuego> Mantice: that's the idea
<Mantice> I dont have a "web browser"
<Mantice> whats lm-sensors like
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO kde = k desktop environment      it's an  xapp.
<Madpilot> !tell Mantice about sensors
<kos> mustard5, i have no idea :) how do i tell?
<Mantice> Please dont use !tell
<pendy> is that a channel?
<ebaad> hi thor r u syill there
<Mantice> I dont have a web browser yet :)
<thoreauputic> ebaad: yes
<mustard5> kos, try running one of the opengl screensavers and see it they are reeeallly slow.. :)
<bad_iNFO> sweet
<Madpilot> Mantice, if you've really blown up Firefox, Opera is fairly easy to install...
<thoreauputic> ebaad: I suggest tab completion ;)
<ebaad> my pc is outside the dmz
<thoreauputic> ebaad: and?
<ebaad> does plink has a gui
<Mantice> I really like firefox :)
<asdffasdf> Please, sound on my ubuntu is one not good. I hear it like behind the wall.
<ebaad> so u should be able to ping my machine
<ebaad> and ssh into it too
<ebaad> if i give you the ip
<kos> mustard5, when i try play something on mplayer with the opengl driver and fullscreen it its REAAALY slow
<kos> mustard5, does that count :)
<thoreauputic> ebaad: I already told you - ssh connects fine
<ebaad> i downloaded the plink, but the command line is no so clean
<Agent_bob> asdffasdf alsamixer ?
<bad_iNFO> unbeliver yuo still there?
<thoreauputic> ebaad: Obviously I won't try to login
<Mantice> Man firefox is deleting some ubuntu desktop thing
<ebaad> sorry for bugging u so much
<asdffasdf> ?
<ebaad> it is ok
<TheUnbeliever> kos: u souldn't use the opengl driver..it's pointless
<TheUnbeliever> yea
<Madpilot> Mantice, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, you can remove it safely...
<mustard5> kos, yeah..I would suspect your current drivers are not supporting 3d acceleration :)
<thoreauputic> ebaad: it's OK - your sshd is configured and responding
<kos> mustard5, so i might aswell use vesa?
<mustard5> kos, well its worth a try to stop the flickering problem
<ebaad> yes it is, thanks for the response
<TheUnbeliever> bad_iNFO: i am still here
<asdffasdf> what with alsamixer?
<mustard5> kos, you can take your time exploring around on google for better solutions after that :)
<Mantice> how to I chmod all the folders in side the folders
<bad_iNFO> i messaged you back
<bad_iNFO> i don't kow if you got it
<mustard5> kos, do you know the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<thoreauputic> Mantice:  chmod -R
<kos> mustard5, yeah ive looked but its vague
<pendy> ............
<Agent_bob> Mantice the way a metapackage works is;  it doesn't install any files it just adds dependancies so that the package manager will install "ALL" that it depends on.    i.e.  installing ubuntu-desktop installs all the default apps but removing ubuntu-desktop removes nothing.
<kos> mustard5, i'll just edit the driver part in the xorg.conf file
<jsestri2> hey can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to mount a harddrive on startup?
<Mantice> thats cool
<fr500> hello
<thoreauputic> jsestri2: put "auto" in your /etc/fstab
<mustard5> kos, well I would do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg  but manually editing it might be ok
<charon> jsestri2, add it to system -> administration -> discs
<mustard5> kos, doh..I put a typo in the command
<Agent_bob> Mantice ubuntu-base is the same on the cli level.
<kos> mustard5, so i should use Generic VESA or Generic VGA?
<kuja> Is there a simple command-line tool to take PNG screenshots of a desktop?
<mustard5> kos, vesa
<thelsdj> kuja: scrot
<kuja> thelsdj: Thanks
<TheUnbeliever> eh...i g2g...falling asleep at the kb....
<TheUnbeliever> good luck bad_iNFO
<Mantice> whats wrong with sudo chmod 777 -R
<thoreauputic> kuja: sure - install imagemagick and do  ' import -window root foo.png "
<bad_iNFO> thanks dude
<kuja> thoreauputic: Thank you also
<mikebot> i have one more question
* mustard5 goes off to make some gravy for his sausages
<mikebot> do i want to download the breezy badger, or the one below it?
<pendy> do i have to wait for long time ?
<Agent_bob> nice that's how many answers we have.
<mikebot> haha
<Mantice> opt chmod 777 -R
<Mantice>  d
<Agent_bob> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Mantice> opt chmod 777 -R
<Mantice>  Whats wrong?
<mikebot> !tell mikebot breezy
<Agent_bob> breezy  is the current stable release
<mangelo> in following a howto for setting up a network under ubuntu....i can skip the quota step based on the fact i want every user unlimited disk space (and acess)
<mangelo> can i?
<Tezkah> man, ubuntu gets made fun of a lot for the nude wallpapers, eh? :D
<pendy> Im trying to use wine to install a program. but  get that error: NSIS Error: Error writing temporary file Make sure your temp folder is valid. can someone pls help me ion that ? pls
<thoreauputic> Mantice: 1) bad idea 2) sudo chmod -R 777 /opt
<kuja> Is it possible to take screenshots every hour if there is activity at the given time?
<bjv> i am trying to tune my hard drive for working with apt-get. installing a package then purging it takes 22 seconds, subsequent install/purges take only 3.1 seconds
<Madpilot> Tezkah, http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bjv> how do you flush memory?
<kuja> Like mouse movements, key presses
<Mantice> Its fine for me thanks dont worry
<bjv> :\
<thoreauputic> Mantice: but you should not use 777
<Mantice> the worst I can do is delete them all
<pulver> kuja: lol why you want to do that
<kuja> pulver: A meter of my productivity :0
<Mantice> So I dont have to use console to access it
<Mantice> saves time
<Mantice> and if i delete the directory im a stupid ass :)
<Agent_bob> <Mantice> opt chmod 777 -R   <----   errr ah   man chmod   and use that spareingly
<pulver> kuja: hehe ok sure it's possible
<pendy> anyone can help me pls
<Mantice> Im a n00b i know what im doing ok :)
<kuja> pulver: Of course the timing part I can handle with cron, and I will be writing a Ruby script to put the shots in a directory of the right date (will probably go by days). Though, the activity part I don't quite understand.
<Mantice> The opt directory had nothing in it so it should be all right
<mikebot> does ubuntu not like c, and like python instead?
<Mantice> I dont do that with system folders
<Madpilot> Mantice, you've already borked Firefox. How many other parts of your install can you damage in one sitting? :P
<kuja> Maybe I will have to run `xev` in the background and pipe its output somewhere.
<mustard5> mangelo, noone answering you?
<Agent_bob> Madpilot lots more......
<pendy> how come no one answer me? i need help hellllllloooooo
<Mantice> I thought firefox was a little out of date :) Im the kind of person who has to have the latest updates :)
<thoreauputic> pendy: maybe no one curently has an answer?
<mustard5> pendy, I don't have an answer sorry
<Madpilot> Mantice, run Gentoo then :)
<kuja> Mantice: Why use Ubuntu then? :P
<mikebot> Manwhat's more uptodate than firefox?
<pendy> i have the latest version
<mikebot> Mantice: *
<thoreauputic> pendy: and stop it please... there are other people here too you know
<ebaad> Thanks Thos with putty works perfect
<Mantice> Gentoo ?
<Mantice> Ubuntu pwns
<thoreauputic> ebaad: :)
<kuja> Mantice: Gentoo has newer releases.
<mikebot> i don;'t even know what gentoo is
<kuja> Soo... if you want the new stuff, yeah :P
<Mantice> So
<insidious> gentoo is another distro
<Agent_bob> pendy cause your nick is invisable in here.......   but seriously i don't drink wine so i cant help you with that.
<rob__> Gentoo isn't exactly known for it's easy setup though, is it?
<insidious> heh, nope
<Mantice> Ubuntu pwns 1337 people
<mikebot> what's a distro?
<Madpilot> mikebot, it's another version of Linux, known for having to compile *everything*
<mikebot> oh
<kuja> rob__: Or timely setup.
<insidious> Linux Distribution
<pulver> kuja: activity? to little sleep here :)
<mikebot> why was it compared to firefox?
<Agent_bob> pendy there is a #winehq   i think.
<Mantice> Lets just say Ubuntu is fine for me
<kuja> mikebot: Because Gentoo makes newer releases to their package tree.
<Madpilot> mikebot, "distro" is just slang for a version of Linux - Ubuntu, Gentoo, whatever
* kuja doesn't need everything to be up-to-date, of course.
<Mantice> So Im sure ubuntu will when it gets going
<Madpilot> from distribution
<mikebot> okay, and what is wine?
<Mantice> I know some linux people who use like fedora core 4 with like 12000 updates lol
<mikebot> i've only been a linux user for 45 minutes
<insidious> it is used to run windows programs
<insidious> some work
<insidious> some don't
<kuja> I think Ubuntu has yet to break away from Debian's untimely server-centric packages.
<DigitalGheko> wine is a windows emulator
<mikebot> ahhh
<Mantice> mikebot, You have made your first step :)
* Agent_bob does apt-get install gentoo
<Rob_Dude> Wine is a program that emulates the windows API's (at least I think)
<insidious> wine is NOT an emulator
<Madpilot> DigitalGheko, no it's not :P
<insidious> hehe
<Rob_Dude> Oh, nevermind
<jesseman_> rofl DigitalGheko , wine is NOT an emulator
<mikebot> so could i run itunes with wine?
<Mantice> whats wine then
<insidious> WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<jesseman_> ^^
<Mantice> lol really
<insidious> it's a re-implementation of the window API
<kuja> WINdows Emulator :) j/k
<mikebot> haha
<jesseman_> NOT emulation
<Madpilot> mikebot, I think so, yeah - it doesn't run everything from Windows, though
<jesseman_> NOT NOT NOT
<Rob_Dude> What's the technical definition of an emulator?  DOes it have to deal with hardware?
<mikebot> is there an itunes equivolent for ubuntu
<jerrod> how do I get the powe manager (gnome powermanager) to include options?
<Mantice> Theres plently of altenratives to itunes... Linux / Ubuntu is about change :)
<mikebot> oh also, is therea way to import my bookmarks from my windows firefox to my ubuntu one?
<Mantice> Thats what I thought...
<kuja> mikebot: There is a lack of a Linux iTunes implementation. I know some people who have been working on one.
<DigitalGheko> Wine is an Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X and Unix.
<DigitalGheko> =P
<thoreauputic> OK guys - wine is not an emulator but it works like one (for those not attuned to technicalitites) ;-)
<kuja> Amaranth used to be working on one, but he's not here ATM.
<mikebot> oh
<Mantice> Dont worry about your I pod though theres programs for that
<mikebot> whyh do you all use ubuntu over another distro?
<jesseman_> mikebot, try gtkpod for itunes-linkeness
<kuja> It was PyTunes, a Python version.
<mikebot> Mantice: okay
<kameron> mikebot, it works
<mikebot> jesseman_: thanks
<thoreauputic> mike4263: because we like it I guess ;)
<Rob_Dude> I went with Ubuntu because I heard the install was great (and it was for me)
<Madpilot> mikebot, there's something called SharpMusique for buying from iTunes store - never used it myself...
<jesseman_> mikebot, not a problem
<Mantice> Dont listen to me im crazy, Ill just brake your firefox :)
<kuja> Rob_Dude: Not much different from a Debian install.
<twodeko> anyone have any luck with XGL/compiz in XFCE4
<pulver> mikebot: compiling apps takes time ;)
<twodeko> got it working with breezy
<twodeko> only in gnome though :/
<kuja> Ubuntu is lacking a nice GTK/Qt  install interface, though.
<bjv> how do you time multiple commands?
<mikebot> is python better than C?
<ndispooper> my ducky is floating upside down (in gkrellm plugin), is that bad?
<thoreauputic> kuja: erm - Synaptic?
<kuja> mikebot: They are uncomparable.
<kameron> kuja, graphical installer interface is being actively developed
<mikebot> kuja: how come?
<Mantice> Freaken broadband = slow
<kuja> thoreauputic: Talking about the boot disk, the replacement for debian-installer.
<kameron> bjv, use the time command
<bjv> time (com1; cmd2;)  does run both, but does not report the time it took
<kuja> kameron: I heard. Something to look forward too.
<mikebot> kuja: i know c, but i've never seen python
<kuja> s/too/to/
<Madpilot> mikebot, they're both programming languages, they both have their fans - and flamewars :P
<jerrod> how do I get the power manager (gnome powermanager) to include options?
<Mantice> ndispooper, how did you get a duck!
<thoreauputic> kuja: ah I see - I believe Dapper has a GUI installer
<mikebot> Madpilot: ah
<kuja> Well, like I said, you can't really compare Python and C.
<ndispooper> Mantice, plugin
<Mantice> I want I want
<[aJ] > How do I make it so a samba share is mounted at boot?
<kuja> Python is a scripting language, because it's interpreted. It's going to be slower than compiled C code.
<Rob_Dude> Does python even compile?
<bjv> kameron: is there some singlequote trick or similar to run it with 2 commands to time, though?
<Mantice> What does he do :)
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, nevermind
<kuja> Rob_Dude: Bytecode
<rob> bah, stupid highlight
<kameron> bjv hmm. read through the man file?
<fr500> hello
<Agent_bob> <bjv> how do you time multiple commands? <--- time blah & time nother
<bjv> kameron: it;s pretty short
<kuja> thoreauputic: What's Dapper?
<fr500> has anyone tried poptop in breezy, wont work for me
<ndispooper> Mantice, gkrellm-bfm
<mikebot> kuja:  what game is your name from, a final fantasy, right?
<kameron> !dapper
<mikebot> kuja:  the same one as jeva?
<thoreauputic> kuja: new release in April
<insidious> iTunes music player look-alike: Banshee
<kameron> !tell kuja about dapper
<kuja> mikebot: Jeva? Huh? My name is from FFIX, yes..
<Mantice> !dapper
<thoreauputic> kuja: Ubuntu 6.04
<jochs> How do  disable the screensaver on the login screen?
<insidious> supposedly interfaces with iPods too
<insidious> was reading about it earlier today
<kameron> bjv, let me try a few things, i'll get back to you in a second
<kuja> Ah
<bjv> k
<kuja> Dapper, nice name.
<jerrod> how do I get the power manager (gnome powermanager) to include options? plz help
<bjv> Agent_bob: yeah, that wont work,  command 1 is an apt-get install and cmd2 is a --purge of the same package
* kuja goes to write his Ruby script.
<mikebot> kuja: what's ruby
<Revid> can I just ask a question or is a certain queue i need to go through?
<kuja> mikebot: Like Python, a programming/scripting language (it is interpreted)
<Mantice> How come when I restart my computer My Windows that I left open on my 2nd desktop stay there
<Madpilot> Revid, just ask
<thoreauputic> Revid: just ask
<thoreauputic> :)
<Revid> ok
<kuja> I still don't want to take screenshots unless there is activity.
<mikebot> kuja: would you recommend ruby or python if i wanted to learn one
<kuja> So I won't have assloads of screenies while I sleep... :S
<kameron> bjv, can you describe exactly what you want to do/
<ebaad> I requested on the Ubuntu web site to send me the install disks, but never got them
<Madpilot> Mantice, check your sessions - System menu -> Prefs -> Sessions
<ebaad> any suggestion
<kuja> mikebot: Whichever is comfortable for you. I prefer Ruby, but I also like Python
<Mantice> What for
<thoreauputic> ebaad: how long ago?
<mikebot> kuja:  also, how come when i ran ubuntu live, when i was on one workstation and i opened something, then went to another station, it would open in the new workstation?
<kameron> ebaad, be patient, they came to me. unless it's a no-no in your country.
<bjv> kameron: id like to execute an apt-get install package, then an apt-get remove, and time how long the whole thing takes
<kuja> mikebot: No one can decide for you what language to learn. You have to try yourself and get a feel for it.
<ndispooper> i think my acpi is poopy, and my wifi as well :(
<ebaad> about two weeks ago
<mikebot> kuja: and will ubuntu run faster when i'm not running live off of a cd?
<kameron> bjv.. well, you can do that.
<bjv> how long the line:   apt-get install w9wm -y; apt-get remove --purge w9wm -y;          takes
<mikebot> kuja: okay
<thoreauputic> ebaad: it takes 4-6 weeks
<thoreauputic> on average
<ebaad> oh ok no problem
<kuja> mikebot: Yes, Ubuntu will be faster on your harddrive.
<Revid> I had a fedora server that crashed and I want to recover some data off of the hard drive.  I have an ubuntu computer that I plugged the drive into. I guess i just need to mount it and then copy the files over but i cannot find a good guide on how to mount a 2nd hard drive.
<kuja> mikebot: Unless your CD read is faster than your harddrive.
<ebaad> i also want to configure sendmail on my box
<mikebot> kuja: and lastly, the max resolution on the live one was 1024x.. but iw ant to run at 1280
<bjv> kameron: yeah? singlequotes and () didnt let me
<eric_> hey guys
<mikebot> kuja: do i jujst need to download nvidia drivers for unbuntu?
<bjv> kameron: kind of hard to search google for "time"
<eric_> im a new linux user, dont hurt me
<kameron> bjv, lol, probably hey.
<DigitalGheko> lo eric
<ebaad> i have tried several tutorials but they seem to difficult
<thoreauputic> ebaad: why not postfix? (Ubuntu uses postfix for preference)
<kuja> mikebot: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx # then set your preferences in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DigitalGheko> !tell Revid about mount
<kuja> Also, to use the nvidia driver you must first load it: sudo modprobe nvidia
<eric_> I'm such a noob that i didnt check off multiple resolutions when i was installing ubuntu, so now i cant put up an uber reso
<ebaad> oh ok I will try to install postfix and see if it works for me
<r2ndom> how do i determine what mode i'm running X in?  vesa or nv ...
<mikebot> kuja:  i didn't understand that
<mikebot> kuja: i'll ask you again when i get the real unbuntu installed and working
<Tezkah> r2ndom, you could check your xorg.conf file
<eric_> Anyone know how to add screen resolutions?
<Madpilot> eric_, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikebot> kuja: thanks for all the help
<mikebot> everyone thanks
<Revid> DigitalGheko: thanks
<ebaad> if i try to install the postfix it is asking for the cdrom
<kuja> mikebot: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo modprobe nvidia && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf # and edit your xorg.conf
<Mantice> Thats ok
<Mantice> Im glad firefox still works,
<jsestri2> hey, does anyone know how to find out what pipeline gstreamer happens to be using?
<kameron> bjv, time sudo apt-get install packagename ; time sudo apt-get remove packagename -y
<DigitalGheko> Revid, np
<bjv> kameron: yah, that's about as close as i could get
<kameron> bjv, i had to look for the -y option, to assume yes for any questions, or else it waits for user input.
<Mantice> Ok where did firefox Go
<kameron> bjv, what's wrong with that?
<ebaad> can a cdrom with iso file can work
<Mantice> I deleted the old short cut
<batman> can someone how i install a .gz.sh file?
<ebaad> for installing postfix
<Mantice> How do I get to it ... Sorry about enter :9
<bjv> the 1st time is in between the 2 apt operations
<kameron> batman, yes.. but it should be .sh.gz
<kuja> batman: gunzip && sh?
<Mantice> FFS
<kameron> bjv, you want a total for both.. add them together?
<Mantice> Im going back to windows
<bjv> i know ive seen time run 2 commands with parentheses.
<Mantice> to fix firefox for linux
<batman> kuja, yes its a q3 demo
<Mantice> brb
<kameron> bjv, notice how i wrote time twice
<mikebot> night everyone
<thoreauputic> ebaad: postfix is on your install CD if I remember correctly
<DigitalGheko> Mantice, don't do it! lol
<Rob_Dude> Wow.  I'm impressed.  I just plugged my digital camera into my computer...and I got a pop-up window asking me if I wanted to import my digital media
<Mantice> lol :)
<Rob_Dude> Man, it can't get any easier than that.
<Mantice> I have to do it now
<Mantice> cos dads been waiting
<bjv> yeah, ive seen:        time{cmd1;cmd2;}
<Mantice> ill be back soon k
<bjv> or something, (that one doesnt work)
<DigitalGheko> hehe
<DigitalGheko> cya
<ebaad> i used apt-get to install the postfix
<ebaad> is there a website i can download the postfix
<oneko> hi. i have a weird network issue with my ubuntu machine. I can ssh into the machine and do anything I want, however, no OUTGOING connections from the machine can be made. Any ideas?
<Rob_Dude> I wonder if Linux can handle my MP3 player....
<ebaad> or if the iso file with breezy cd can work
<thoreauputic> ebaad: if you installed it it is already there :)
<kuja> Rob_Dude: More like, can your MP3 player handle Linux :)
<batman> kameron, so how do i go about doing this install?
<kameron> bjv, hmm, okay.
<kameron> batman, what install?
<kuja> Tidus: Give me Rikku or Yuna.
<oneko> Yuna.
<batman> kameron, its a q3 demo install the file is a .gz.sh
<kuja> Tidus: Give me one of those nicks, you hogger.
<oneko> Rikku is... weard.
<oneko> weird even
<Tezkah> haha
<Tezkah> Rikku > Yuna
<kameron> batman, oh right.. try ./filename after it's unpacked.
<oneko> you don't know anything.
<oneko> anyway
<oneko> any ideas about the network issue?
<oneko> it could be a faulty cable
<kuja> I swear, I've been developing a test IRC lib in Ruby, called Rikku, and I wanted to name the bot Rikku too.
<thoreauputic> ebaad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix  to tweak your postfix install
<kameron> batman, but are you sure it isn't a .sh.gz?
<ebaad> I searched in Add app window and it does not show up in the search result
<batman> kameron, it won't let me use archive manager so do i just gzip it?
<kuja> And I swear, this Tidus guy has all the FFX char names registered.
<oneko> heh
<oneko> FFX isn't that good, really, though
<Rob_Dude> So, um, I realise that just by needing to ask this question; I'm grossly underqualified to really understand the response...but I've done lots of programming with .Net and some C++, but never anything other than boring desktop apps.  What does it take to write a hardware driver for Linux?
<oneko> it's no 6 or 7
<batman> kameron, linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh is the exact filename
<oneko> but enough offtopic chat
<oneko> brb
<kameron> oneko, go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ebaad> i tried that, but it says post fix is not installed
<kameron> batman, weird
<thoreauputic> ebaad:  then run  sudo apt-get install postfix
<progrock> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my AMD64 system... but when the installation gets to "Starting the partitioner" it jsut sits at a blue screen
<batman> kameron, do i run gunzip in terminol to unpack it?
<kameron> batman, yes.. try "gunzip filename"
<ebaad> it is asking for the /cdrom/ for breezey
<thoreauputic> ebaad: BTW its postfix, not  post fix
<kameron> !tell ebaad about easysource
<ebaad> yes i cut paste your post
<thoreauputic> ebaad: do you have the CD?
<ebaad> i have it but I have to look for it
<batman> kameron, says unknown suffix ignored
<ebaad> with the iso image file
<kameron> batman, i figured, because it should be .sh.gz. try renaming it to that.
<kameron> batman, where did you get this file, link?
<kameron> batman, and did you try ./filename ?
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, seems its more complex than anyone here knows :)
<batman> kameron, fileshack.com
<moofb> how can I see what version a module has?
<kameron> Rob_Dude, yeah dude, that's pretty high level. i know there's a book on it.. called.. writing linux drivers.. or something to that extent.
<thoreauputic> ebaad: if not,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the CD line, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install postfix
<Rob_Dude> I figured it would be a real pain to do.  Again, I don't have the slightest idea of where to even start - but I have a feeling you'd need to have some documentation that only the manufacture could provide
<Rob_Dude> but I could be wrong about that.
<kameron> Rob_Dude, you're half right. manufacturer docs help, but a lot of drivers are written from reverse engineering.
<batman> kameron, it says its not in gzip format
<Mantice> Dont worry guys I never went into windows
<kameron> batman, could you link me to the file?
<batman> ermm
<batman> possibly
<Mantice> Dad got pissed off :)
<eric_> Hello again
<mustard5> greetings eric_
<eric_> i need help :-p
<Tidus> kuja:  i'll give you Yuna... i don't use that name anymore
<kuja> Tidus: kay
<Rob_Dude> kameron:  Hmm, man, that sounds pretty friggin cool.  I think that should become my new goal in life, lol
<kuja> Thanks
<Rob_Dude> Well, that, or going to bed sometime before the sun comes up.
<Tidus> kuja:  now lemme figure out how to unreg a name
<Rob_Dude> Either or and I'd be happy
<mustard5> eric_, describe your problem and see if anyone knows the answer :)
<kuja> Tidus: Privmsg me when you're done :)
<Mantice> How to I start firefox
<yoyo> mmmm hello everybody
<Revid> DigitalGheko, in the guide u suggested I skipped the set up drive and format disk sections since it is already ext2 or 3.  but when i do "sudo mount /dev/sda /backup" it says "you must specifiy the filesystem type"
<eric_> I'm such a noob that i didnt check off multiple resolutions when i was installing ubuntu, so now i cant put up an uber reso
<yoyo> I have a little question on irc clients
<Mantice> I just screwed up trying to install firefox and ive just uninstalled
<eric_> I tried a link i was provided with earlier
<Mantice> and reinstalled
<Mantice> and it crashes
<eric_> but no luck
<batman> kameron, can't find it in the history sorry
<eric_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kameron> eric_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kameron> batman, okay, brb
<Fredde> I need some help with my resolution on the screen
<yoyo> mmm.... which command I have to use to list the servers or channels whatsoever
<yoyo> in an irc client...
<batman> kameron, wait i found it
<LasseL> is there some sort of guide for building an ubuntu system on older hardware, with icevm and such?
<batman> kameron, its http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=63
<Agent_bob> bjv have you got it worked out yet ?
<yoyo> something in the like of "list #servers" or whatever...
<Fredde> After I have installed openbox, my screen is 640x480
<Fredde> Do I have to log in as root to change it?
<tuxcicles> Mantice, why don't you remove the .firefox/ directory - maybe that will help - rm -r .firefox/
<Fredde> Beacuse now 640x480 is the only options avaible
<Rob_Dude> OH, oh oh, I know this one, ummm
<Mantice> where from tuxcircles?
<thoreauputic> LasseL: basically you do a "server" install , then sudo apt-get install icewm x-window-system-core xterm gdm
<Rob_Dude> Edit the /etc/x11/ er crap, lemem go look
<Madpilot> Fredde, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eric_> kameron, should i enable the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<kameron> eric_, uhhhhhhhh. sure?
<Fredde> Madpilot: thanks
<eric_> rofl
<Madpilot> Mantice, from your own home directory
<kameron> eric_, sounds like something you should enable? sounds awful nice.
<tuxcicles> your $HOME/ directory
<eric_> indeed it does
<thoreauputic> LasseL: then apt-get whatever you need - you will probaly need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too
<bjv> Agent_bob: no :\
<LasseL> thoreauputic, ok, I was just hoping for something more fancy ..
<kameron> bjv, try searching tldp or linuxquestions
<yoyo> mmm.... anyone?
<Mantice> I dont have a firefox directory im my Richard Directory
<yoyo> please... just the server list from a client
<thoreauputic> LasseL: if you like xfce4 , do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> bjv may i sujest you time an open command with the -w switch.     time open -wc33 -- your command ; second command.
<yoyo> in order to know where do i have to connect
<thoreauputic> LasseL: runs well on old HW
<Rob_Dude> Fredde:  I'm a newbie...but I think this is what you want  "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  You can set the available resolutions in that file
<LasseL> thoreauputic, no, sorry I hate xfce :>
<thoreauputic> LasseL: OK :)
<tuxcicles> Mantice, it is probably hidden - thus the .dir
<Agent_bob> maybe escape the ;   bjv ^
<Madpilot> Mantice, it's hidden - hit Ctrl+H in Nautilus
<Rob_Dude> er, bah, I'm probably wrong, lol.  I dunno wtf I'm doing
<kameron> batman, http://www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/quake3arena/linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.txt
<eric_> kameron, thanks a bunch man
<Fredde> Rob_Dude: all the options is correct in xorg.conf
<kameron> eric_, you betcha
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, well, that's certainly beyond me :(  Sorry
<ebaad> coool, i think i have installed it, but not sure if configured correctly
<eric_> i need to restart for the effects to take place?
<Mantice> Nope not there
<Mantice> but thats for the Ctrl + H thats helpfull
<batman> kameron, so?
<kameron> batman, it's a readme file :D
<batman> kameron, want to help me find q3 arena demo for linux been terrible finding one >.<
<kameron> batman, third time asking you.. have you tried './filename'
<Mantice> Oh crap it still crashes
<batman> kameron, yes
<Mantice> how do I fix it :(
<kameron> batman, no go?
<Mantice> Where does it install to ?
<batman> kameron, exactly didn't do anything
<yoyo> please
<kameron> batman, okay
<thoreauputic> LasseL: even if you hate xfce4, you can simplify matters by using xubuntu-desktop. then install icewm if you prefer it (depends which apps you need really)
<yoyo> server list in irc client?
<yoyo> is there a command or something?
<Revid> I am trying to mount a 2nd hard drive that is from a fedora machine.  I need to backup the files on it.  I tried to mount it in ubuntu and I get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" after typing "sudo mount /dev/sda /backup
<mustard5> yoyo, there is a command...I just can't remember it atm
<mustard5> yoyo, what irc client you on?
<Fredde> I'll try if it works now
<mustard5> yoyo, ooopps...I'm thinking of a channel list
<batman> kameron, so you be kewl and help me find quake 3 arena demo for linux :)
<yoyo> that's it mustard5
<yoyo> exactly... the channel list
<yoyo> i'm using a naim client
<LasseL> thoreauputic, good idea, didn't think of that
<bjv> Agent_bob: bingo!     time { apt-get install w9wm -y; apt-get remove --purge w9wm -y; }
<mustard5> yoyo, hmmm..no options for displaying channel list in that?
<yoyo> but I don't find the command
<thoreauputic> yoyo:  /list  (but freenode has thousands of channels )
<bjv> Agent_bob: took _just_ the right amount of whitespace
<tuxcicles> Mantice, my bad, you need to delete the .mozilla directory
<Fredde> Perfect, it worked
<eric_> who wants to help me install xgl
<eric_> ;)
<yoyo> thoreauputic... /list throws a "Unknown command"
<Fredde> Is xgl stable yet?
<eric_> who cares
<yoyo> maybe naim is a poor thin client
<Madpilot> 3004 channels on Freenode right now! :0
<eric_> its awesome
<eric_> :-p
<yoyo> I thought it was light and complete
<Fredde> eric_: I can't wait for the stable release
<ebaad> Thanks Thor, I got the postfix install, and will get the configuration from website
<Mantice> Could some one please help me out with removing and reinstalling firefox?
<thoreauputic> yoyo: get a real irc client then ;-)
<Agent_bob> yeah bjv i was just playing with []   hehhe you beet me to {}   but i think i can get []  to work also.
<yoyo> hahahahaha
<eric_> fredde i cant wait more than you because i want to install the unstable version
<yoyo> I need one in console-mode thoreauputic
<bjv> Agent_bob: well, it's cool that it worked
<yoyo> any advice on that?
<thoreauputic> yoyo: irssi
<tuxcicles> Mantice, did you delete .mozilla
<mustard5> yoyo, irssi ?
<Revid> can anyone help me with my question?
<bjv> Agent_bob: found that syntax actually from searching linuxquestions like suggested
<thoreauputic> yoyo: it's installed by default
<eric_> ;)
<Mantice> have now
<Fredde> eric_: I don't wan't to .... up my system
<yoyo> wow
<yoyo> ok... let me check that
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: heh
<Fredde> eric_: I'm not that good at linux
<eric_> Does anyone know how to install xgl?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I'm on xchat BTW at the moment
<yoyo> thank you guys
<Mantice> Now what tuxcircles?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, sorry, just messing with XChat - haven't used it much
<jochs> How do I disable the screensaver on the login window? (If someone answered, I apologize - computer lost power for a few minutes)
<yoyo> i'll try that, i'll have to disconnect
<yoyo> thanks a lot
<mustard5> Fredde, there is a thread in the ubuntu forums on the subject
<kameron> bjv, what is the syntax?
<Mantice> Should I use Synaptic to reinstall it?
<Fredde> mustard5: about what?
<jsestri2> any recommended music players?
<bjv> kameron: time { cmd1; cmd2; }
<kameron> jsestri2, xmms
<wolfy> external USB drives, can they be automounted when you plug them in?
<mustard5> Fredde, about installing xgl on dapper
<kameron> bjv, i thought you told me that it didn't work earliar? lol
<bjv> kameron: exactly that much whitespace
<Madpilot> jsestri2, Rhythymbox or Muine
<Fredde> mustard5: I'm not going to, it was eric_
<kameron> bjv, ohhh, you missed spaces
<bjv> kameron: no, i had the } touching the ;
<bjv> yeah :
<Fredde> I like openbox at the moment
<kameron> bjv, silly error :P
<Fredde> Well see how I do
<jsestri2> i'm looking for the one with the best interface to browse lots of music...i have a bit of a collection
<Fredde> we'll*
<kameron> wolfy, AFAIK, yes
<ebaad> where can I get the dapper install file, can breezy be upgraded to dapper
<tuxcicles> Mantice, one way is as good as another
<wolfy> but no real idea on how kameron? ;)
<mustard5> Fredde, woops sorry..I see now where I misread who asked the question :)
<Revid> I am trying to mount a 2nd hard drive that is from a fedora machine.  I need to backup the files on it.  I tried to mount it in ubuntu and I get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" after typing "sudo mount /dev/sda /backup
<kameron> jsestri2, a lot of them work fine, i have 2000 songs in xmms i think
<Mantice> I dont know when ever I think that I know whats best It screws up :(
<mustard5> Revid, what is the filesystem?
<kameron> Revid, do you know the filesystem type?
<Revid> EXT2 or 3
<kameron> Revid, and you probably want to "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /backup"
<Revid> it was fedora core 2
<Mantice> How To I start Firefox now tux I dont have a short cut no more :(
<jsestri2> kameron: ok cool, i happen to have 5000+ so ease of browsing is an issue for me
<thoreauputic> Revid: probably ext3
* Fredde goes away
<jsestri2> hahah
<kameron> jsestri2, there's tons out there, xmms, amarok, openbox, etc
<Madpilot> Mantice, it should be in your Applications menu...
<thoreauputic> Revelation: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/foo /mount/point
<Revid> I can tell you the results of the lshw -C disk
<Madpilot> jsestri2, rhythymbox
<batman> does anyone here have quake 3 for linux?
<Mantice> That one crashes
<kameron> !tell jsestri2 about players
<Agent_bob> Revid  sudo fdisk -l       and get the address  then     'sudo mount /dev/<address> /mnt/<mountpoint> '
<tuxcicles> Mantice, right click on the task bar and add to panel
<Mantice> Yep
<Mantice> I edited some link thing
<Mantice> When I was trying to upgrade firefox
<Mantice> wheres firefox located tux?
<tuxcicles> Mantice, why were you updating firefox and how?
<Revid> Agent_bob, that worked, it is sda1, like kamerons said too.  thanks guys
<Mantice> Firefox out of date
<Mantice> So I went to wiki
<Mantice> and it screwed up
<Mantice> Firefox boot = crash
<Mantice> Still does
<tuxcicles> <:P
<Mantice> :)
<kameron> Revid, word up
<Mantice> So wheres firefox located ?
<dsl1221> hi all
<Mantice> home .mozilla ?
<kameron> Mantice, /usr/bin
<dsl1221> ummmm a very tricky question if someone knows something
<Agent_bob> Mantice " ls -l `which firefo[tab_key] ` "
<tuxcicles> you could try command line and type 'which firefox'
<dsl1221> about sharing internet connections
<kameron> dsl1221, just ask
<dsl1221> at home
<dsl1221> thanks kameron
<dsl1221> so... I have an ubuntu-box with DSL internet access
* xota saluda!
<dsl1221> I have an old win98 pc, and I want to be able
<Rob_Dude> A Q for those of you that are still dual-booting or use Windows from time to time.  Do you find that things are just 'harder' in Linux; not because of your lack of knowledge (right now, everything is hard because I don't know anything about Linux) - but because Linux isn't mainstream enough?
<dsl1221> to browse the web using win98 too
<kameron> Rob_Dude, a few multimedia based things are more difficult, but i've been using unix for 5 years, and everything is easier, faster, stabler, more secure
<Agent_bob> Rob_Dude no.
<Mantice> Hey hey guys
<Mantice> I think I got it working
<Tezkah> rob, i dont know if its harder, because i find that its much harder for me to wait on my windows xp install to draw the control panel than it is to open up a terminal and start typing
<Mantice> Yay
<Rob_Dude> Haha, fair enough :)
<Mantice> My Applications ---> internet links to firefox
<kameron> Rob_Dude, some licensing makes things difficult though. like including plugins and support for proprietary formats, it's hard to do, so you have to go get that all on your own, ubuntu makes it very easy though.
<colm_asleep> dsl1221, have you considered crossover office to run your win98 progs?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mantice> how to change it to link to firefoxubuntu
<Rob_Dude> But man, no joke, it took me a good 45 minutes to get this Citrix client up and running and I swear, the difficulties weren't because of Linux
<dsl1221> colm_asleep, the thing is (I forgot to mention it) I will
<dsl1221> install linux ther too
<Rob_Dude> Or even, my lack of knowledge of Linux - but client software they vendor provided just doesn't work as good in Linux as it does in Windows
<dsl1221> so I need to establish some network config between 2 of them
<canllaith> Heya, does the ubuntu live cd come with f-spot ?
<Aegir> Rob_Dude: Yes, at first I shared that viewpoint. Especially while I was dualbooting. After a while the 'Linux Way' just becomes natural. You get quite used to having to do some pretty convoluted things to get somthing to work. There is a lot of reward when you finally achieve somthing. I gladly swapped my frustrations with Windows for the difficulty associated with Linux.
<colm> dsl1221, 2 machines?  vmware?
<dsl1221> ok ok colm
<Tomcat_> canllaith: f-spot is in universe, which is not on the LiveCD. But you can install it on the LiveCD.
<dsl1221> I have two physical machines
<Aegir> Rob_Dude: Also, after quite a while the 'convoluted way of doing things' becomes quite natural.
<Rob_Dude> I had to download a root CA from Entrust, downloaded it to the correct folder and then rename it from a .cer file to a .crt
<dsl1221> one has DSL access
<dsl1221> the other doesn't
<Rob_Dude> But without any documentation on how or why to do it.  You'd think the client would take care of that.
<dsl1221> I need to do something about routing-masquerading-thing
<Rob_Dude> Or maybe I"m just being short-sighted
<Mantice> Man could some one tell me how login to sudo GUI way ?
<dsl1221> both will have linux
<canllaith> Tomcat_: eh, not good enough I'm afraid. Ok. Do you happen to know if it's on the mono live cd that's based on ubuntu ?
<dsl1221> one has already ubuntu
<godmachine81> the show desktop icon doesnt show properly show on my theme of choice, how can i assign the "showdesktop" buttom its own icon without doing it through the gnome themes?
<Tomcat_> Mantice: gksudo or ksudo
<colm> dsl1221, so you want to connect one machine to the internet via a dsl modem and the other to share.  which box has access?
<Mantice> Thx
<Tomcat_> canllaith: No, don't know.
<dsl1221> the other will too soon
<dsl1221> the one with ubuntu has DSL modem
<dsl1221> the one i'm using now
<Mantice> Tomcat_ dont work?
<Tomcat_> Mantice: Actually, not sure about "ksudo"... :\
<Tomcat_> Mantice: Well, what are you trying to do?
<Mantice> Nope
<godmachine81> ugh... i meant the show desktop doesnt show up with the icons i chose in themes.. it is a lil white paper with a red x
<Mantice> sksudo works but I need a command or somthing
<colm> dsl1221, first I'd say consider getting a dsl router.  cheap and very effective
<kameron> godmachine81, right click it
<Jivenix> is it better to do x forwarding or terminal services between two ubuntu machines
<Mantice> I wana do it in a GUI
<Tomcat_> Mantice: Well, sure... you run "gksudo <command>" to run the command as root.
<dsl1221> really cheap?
<Mantice> Cos I have a whole lot of files to move around
<dsl1221> colm, can't I use some features about routing in ubuntu?
<Mantice> gksudo <command>
<Tomcat_> Mantice: You want to move files in a GUI and you need root rights for that?
<Mantice> Yeah
<godmachine81> kameron:   there isnt a properties option by right clicking, only help, about, remove, move, and lock to panel
<colm> dsl1221, yes, you can - simplest option is router, so I always recommend
<Mantice> sure
<Tomcat_> Mantice: Use "gksudo nautilus" then. I suggest using the console though, because it's easy to break something in nautilus.
<dsl2> dsl router... uummmm
<kameron> godmachine81, i don't run gnome, i was just guessing.
<Mantice> I brake every thing using the console so its not going to make a difference
<kameron> godmachine81, kde, you right click, then navigate the options
<Agent_bob> Rob_Dude well seeing that everyone else is going to give the long answer, i guess i will too.   i have had mor frustration and time spent trying to setup hardware in windows than in linux.   but as far as things being "harder" you make linux what you want it to be.  if you want point and click you make it that.  if you like "order me dude" you write scripts and use the cli....   any geek worth his salt will tell you that th
<dsl2> colm, andy DSL trademark?
<Agent_bob> is the real strength of the system
<Tezkah> in XFCE you do a little dance and then it works perfectly
<dsl2> any DSL trademark?
<canllaith> oh well thanks for your help there Tomcat_ :)
<Rob_Dude> Yeah, eh, I guess I just want it both ways.  I used to love Windows, until I got a job maintaining a bunch of Windows Server 2000s....
<Tezkah> haha
<Rob_Dude> I like a GUI when I wnat to do something on one computer.  But when I have to do it on 40, I want to be able to script it.
<Tezkah> I used to like Windows, until I started doing tech support :P
<colm> dsl2, ?
<aslkzxmn> hello all
<Tomcat_> I was actually quite happy with Windows the last months... then I had to connect WinXP with Apache mod_dav this weekend. It's just not possible.
<dsl2> yeap colm
<thebeanba1> If you partition your hard drive with the ubuntu installer, will it delete or wipe the data from my windows partition? please help
<dsl2> I mean... do you have a dsl router?
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  well, if you want a GUI, then it is simple to program one for you, and voila no need for a term
<Rob_Dude> You can script a lot in Windows, WMI is really useful, but there are still lots and lots and lots of options and settings you can't see or change using scripts.
<Tomcat_> Microsoft breaks the WebDAV standard in so many ways, I guess there's no good code left.
<Mantice> Ok
<Rob_Dude> But, at the same time, I think everything you can do in a script, you should be able to do in a GUI too.
<Agent_bob> thebeanba1 it can.
<colm> dsl2, oh right, well adsl in my little village, but yeah
<Mantice> How to I change where the Applications ---> internet ---> firefox goes
<Rob_Dude> But yeah, without a doubt I am impressed with Ubuntu and Linux in general.
<Mantice> how do i edit the short cut
<dsl2> I mean... you said DSL router....
<Agent_bob> thebeanba1 it all depends on what you tell the installer to do.
<aslkzxmn> i get some trouble ...,i try  to compile my c file,  recent,  but it doesn`t
<dsl2> yeahhh... here is ADSL too
<aslkzxmn> do you know what is wrong with my machine
<DaleStan> Any hints on where might I find rename(1)? I installed the server version of Ubuntu, but it does not come with rename, and sudo apt-get install fileutils did exactly nothing. (It selected coreutils instead and then informed me I had the latest version of coreutils.)
<dsl2> before it was something as SDSL.. but that really was not cool
<colm> dsl2, a program like firestarter makes this setup easy
<dsl2> colm, i'm really not following
<Madpilot> Mantice, right-click on the menu title, select Edit Menus, then find your Firefox entry, right-click on that for Properties
<Tomcat_> DaleStan: "man 1 rename"? Works for me, and I didn't install anything else.
<dsl2> firestarter is a firewall...
<thebeanba1> agent_bob: is there a guide somewhere that will show me how to dual boot winxp and ubuntu without losing my xp instalation?
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> it has been said that dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<colm> dsl2, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Agent_bob> DaleStan apt-cache search is your friend.
<colm> dsl2, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dsl2> colm, I have already firestarter running
<Madpilot> thebeanba1, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<colm> dsl2 if you want to go down the connection sharing route, look in the options - connection sharing
<Agent_bob> DaleStan also setup apt to use the repos
<colm> dsl2, when you said "trademark" - did you mean brand?  i.e. which company makes my router?
<Agent_bob> thebeanba1 try !duel boot  ?
<Mantice> Thanks Madpilot
<dsl2> colm... that's right
<Madpilot> Mantice, np
<dsl2> colm... a brand, a brand
<Rob_Dude> Can you join a Windows Server 2003 domain with a Linux PC?
<pontusen> Agent_bob means !dual boot
<kameron> Rob_Dude, yes
<Rob_Dude> Nice
<colm> dsl2, My router is a no-name brand from dabs.com.  Their own, called dabsvalue.  Very cheap, very good!
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, duel boot - that's where the two OSes fight, right? :P
<Mantice> I guess nothing in the rest of my linux life will be harder than installing ati drivers :)
<Rob_Dude> Haha, is there anything Linux *can't* do? ;)
<pontusen> Mantice,  it ain't that hard
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, it's very bad at catching viruses :P
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  get a virus?
<Mantice> Linux is not very good at crashing :(
<devilish> witam
<kameron> Mantice, nvidia for the win.. i tried typing "teh" like three times, but xchat corrected it damn.
<pontusen> Madpilot,  damn :P
<colm> dsl2, http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?Quicklinx=3RDR&SearchType=1&SearchTerms=dabsvalue+adsl&PageMode=3&SearchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=0
<dsl2> colm, ooohhh yeahhh, now i'm following
<Agent_bob> yeah yeah yeah..... well it looks like the info node is gone anyway....
<Mantice> ;P
<Mantice> ATi FTW !!!!!!!
<colm> ooh, sorry for that ugly long url  ;(
<Rob_Dude> Haha
<Mantice> ATi has security chips thats why its so hard to install....
<Mantice> :) :)
<devilish> Problem mam
<Agent_bob> thebeanba1 but man grub     can help you some.
<devilish> wczoraj zainstalowalem Ubuntu
<devilish> a potem KDE
<Agent_bob> and there is a wiki on dual booting thebeanba1
<devilish> i teraz nie moge korzystac z kosza
<devilish> ani nie widze dyskow
<Madpilot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Mantice> Ok down to some real buissness how do I install that duck thing :)
<pontusen> Mantice,  it ain't hard. just edit kernel, then install the drivers, edit your xorg.conf and you're done
<Mantice> my xorg.conf wouldent work cos i needed to put a hash infront of somthing
<Madpilot> Mantice, search Synaptic for 'duck' - you'll only get two entries
<Rob_Dude> Er, but in all seriousness; if you were to 'sudo' some program you downloaded - wouldn't that program have the access to edit/overwrite anything on the system?
<Mantice> btw guys im not a 4 year old :)
<Agent_bob> somebody find that wiki on bual booting xp and linux   and we'll add it to the info nodes.
<Rob_Dude> Or is the anti-virus kinda aspect of it more advanced than that?
<jlund> What is the equivalent package to FFmpeg in Kubuntu on Dapper AMD64? I have some Xvid videos that I encoded in k3b before upgrading on this new system and Kaffeine is only playing audio at the moment.
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  sure
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, try "!dualboot"
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, that's why you stick with the stuff in Ubuntu's repositories
<Mantice> My duck dont came up :(
<Rob_Dude> Gotcha - that makes sense.
<Madpilot> Mantice, it's called "bubblefishymon"
<Agent_bob> Madpilot did you just add that.   i did try that a minute ago.
<Mantice> dont worry
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, nope, it's a old one
<Mantice> Synaptic Package Manger is crashing or its searching :)
* Agent_bob scrolls his command history to see why he missed it,.
<[-DevinE-] > Madpilot=>  what dose " /Steatlh 85.197.82.131 " do ?
<thebeanba1> thank you for the help everyone, will try it out tonight
<thebeanba1> im at work now
<Mantice> Ducks installed how to I boot him
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , I haven't a clue - what's that from?
<Madpilot> Mantice, type "bubblefishymon" in a terminal
<Rob_Dude> Is there an equivalent to 'Start / Run' in Ubuntu?
<[-DevinE-] > Madpilot=>  donno .. a dumb friend seaz that it floods :(
<pontusen> rob,  well, there is alt-f2 in GNOME...
<[-DevinE-] > Rob_Dude=>  yes terminal
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , don't try it here then...
<Rob_Dude> A perfect
<bad_iNFO> question, what's the best file system to use?
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  don't mistake gnome for ubuntu...
<bad_iNFO> for your boot partition
<[-DevinE-] > Madpilot=>  i wount :) but he seaz it a terminal command
<Rob_Dude> Er, yeah, bah, I'm getting them all mixed up
<Mabus06> wasn't [-DevinE-]  banned already today?
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  ext2
<unstable> Does ubuntu package gnash?
<Rob_Dude> gnome is like the....'Shell'?
<Madpilot> [-DevinE-] , I really don't know
<bad_iNFO> ok ty
<[-DevinE-] > Mabus06=>  lol what for ?
<Rob_Dude> er, bah, what is gnome?
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, Gnome is the visible desktop stuff, more or less
<Mabus06> I don't recall but you definately were banned today.
<thoreauputic> Rob_Dude: the desktop
<Mantice> Ok bublefishy mon was like WTF ?
<jlund> What is the equivalent package to FFmpeg in Kubuntu on Dapper AMD64? I have some Xvid videos that I encoded in k3b before upgrading on this new system and Kaffeine is only playing audio at the moment.
<pontusen> rob,  gnome is the window manager, what you see. ubuntu works without you seeing it
<Mantice> at least he does somthing cool like measure cpu usage
<Rob_Dude> And Ubuntu includes gnome.
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  correct
<Rob_Dude> and that other Ubuntu (Kubuntu) includes KDE
<Seveas> unstable, not yet
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  you got it :)
<thoreauputic> Rob_Dude: yes - for more info visit http://xwinman.org  ;)
<Mantice> Kubuntu is like crap right ?
<pontusen> Mantice,  it sure is :/
<Mabus06> Yeah I thought it was Seveas who banned devine... *shrugs*
<blAckEn3d> right
<Agent_bob> Rob_Dude default install includes 'nome     you installed server ?
<thoreauputic> Mantice: wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Mantice> From what ive herd every one just installs ubuntu and then installs that KDE
<Mabus06> [-DevinE-] : do not pm me please
* mode/#ubuntu [+e mahangu!*@*]  by Seveas
<Rob_Dude> Nah, I went with the default.  I wanted as much stuff setup by the installer as possible :)
<Mabus06> I already answered your question, anyway.
<[-DevinE-] > oky but answer my qestion Mabus06
<pontusen> Mantice,  so not true. besides, kde ain't good, imho
<Rob_Dude> Is KDE really much different from gnome?
<blAckEn3d> Rob_Dude,  yes
<Mantice> shut up
<Mabus06> Read.
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  well, there sure are some differences
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, google for screenshots - KDE looks more like WinXP
<Seveas> Mantice, watch your language
<Mantice> Just cos I said Kubuntu was crap doesnt mean i think kde is
<Mabus06> Rob_Dude: it is very different... could be said it is like XP
<Agent_bob> <Rob_Dude> Nah, I went with the default.  I wanted as much stuff setup by the installer as   possible :)  <---- how will you ever make a geek thinking like that ??????????
<kuja> 1 * * * * <-- Doesn't this mean to execute said command every minute (crontab)?
<Seveas> kuja, no
<pontusen> well KDE != win xp, but well, it's far more bloated, imho
<Seveas> kuja, every hour, one minute past the hour
<kuja> Seveas: Hm, okay.
<Rob_Dude> Agent_bob:  Good point - lol.  I'm taking baby-steps.
<Seveas> kuja, every minute would be * * * * *
<unstable> Seveas: Are any ud's working on gnash, upstream/packaging?
<kuja> Seveas: Ah, and every hour would be 0 * * * * ?
<Rob_Dude> Actually, the real reason I decided to install Linux was soley because I wanted to play with VMware.  I had this grand-idea of having different virutal machines for...well...everything I do
<Mantice> how do i load gkrellm ???
<Mabus06> pontusen: I don't know about more bloated than XP, but certainly bloated.
<Seveas> kuja, yes, or 1 * * * * or 15 * * * * etc depending on how many minutes past the hour you want it to run
<Rob_Dude> So, everything would feel like a fresh install.  I figured I'd have about 3-4 different XP VMs and maybe a Server 2003 for playing around with.  But I heard Linux was a better host OS
<kuja> Seveas: Nice, thanks :)
<pontusen> Mabus06,  no, that's not what I meant neither. i agree on your saying
<tuxcicles> i like some kde apps though, like klibido
<Seveas> unstable, not that I know of (but of course I don't know everything)
<Agent_bob> pontusen bloat is what gnu does best tho
<Mantice> I broke my ubuntu 12 hours after I got it :)
<kuja> lol
<Seveas> Mantice, that's a world record 
<jb1_> mantice: "sudo apt-get install gkrellm" and then find it in the System Tools menu
<Mantice> At least in linux nothing is truly broken :)
<Rob_Dude> But, I've just been playing around with Ubuntu so far, I haven't even gotten vmware up and running...but I'm thinking now that I don't want to bother installing the XP VMs
<[-DevinE-] > Rob_Dude=> yes linux is better
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, really? every version of Gnome seems to get faster...
<Rob_Dude> So, now I just don't know what to do
<Mantice> Gnome is faster than kde
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  congrats, stay away from win :)
<Mantice> Only cos kde loooks prityer
<Seveas> Mantice, depends completely on your session
<Mantice> yeah i supose
<pontusen> Mantice,  fluxbox ownz it all
<aslkzxmn> does anybody know how i can compile c file in my ubuntu
<Seveas> you can create a lean KDE session and a bloated gnome one
<Mantice> lol
<Mantice> ok ok
<Mantice> some linux geeks going to pwn mantice n00b :(
<Seveas> Mantice, hehe 
<kameron> aslkzxmn, gcc
<Seveas> Mantice, this really is not the channel for gnome vs kde bashing
<Mantice> stupid smiley just cos i cant do it
<[-DevinE-] > 
<[-DevinE-] > hehe
<Mantice> noo
<Rob_Dude> I know with Windows, you hear of people formatting their computers all the time.  I used to do it a lot, things would get...'dirty' so to speak.  Do people do that quite a bit with Linux?  Or does one install last you a very long time?
<Mantice> hahah Il copy it
<aslkzxmn> yup, but gcc is can`t
<Mantice>   :)
<kameron> wtf, that's one character... ... that's tight.
<jb1_> Rob_Dude: installs last until your hardware gives out on debina-based distros
<Mantice> Linux dont brake
<aslkzxmn> i think it`s not installed, and i don`t have the cd to get it back
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  there is no need to format linux, nor windows, if you set it up properly.
<kameron> Mantice, they accelerate!
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, one install can last a long time - I know people who haven't done a full install for years
<jb1_> Rob_Dude: s/debina/debian
<thoreauputic> Rob_Dude: you never need to do that in linux
<Mantice> Yes
<Mantice> Linux brakes for you
<Mantice> Windows crash = burn = format
<kameron> linux brakes for turtle crossing
<Mantice> linux has auto brakes
<Madpilot> no, penguin crossing
<thoreauputic> Mantice: it breaks for you perhaps ;)
<jb1_> lol
<kameron> lol, Madpilot nice
<Rob_Dude> Eh, I've tried quite a few different setups with windows and I still felt like formatting.  Granted, I never 'needed' to; but I liked to
<Mantice> 
<pontusen> Mantice,  if you don't know how to treat windows, it sure will break. so will linux
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, I never reinstalled Ubuntu (using it since sept. 04) except for one time when I broke it vigorously by removing a shitload of essential files
<Mantice> I treat windows good only cos i know it inside and out
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  i know what you mean. start off fresh is nice :)
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, even linux isn't foolproof (fools are always more stupid than you think)
<[-DevinE-] > pontusen=>  right
<Madpilot> kameron, I'm going to have to make a fake roadsign now - Tux & "Penguins Crossing"
<bad_iNFO> can linux see SATA 3.0 RAID cards?
<pontusen> Mantice,  then one wouldn't have to re-install win often
<kameron> Madpilot, not if i beat you to it
<Mantice> Shh Seveas
<Agent_bob> Madpilot that's because you install each new software on new hardware.....?   M$ used to use the slogan in all their windows releases 'faster blah'  the only reason that each release was faster is because the hardware was dubbling in speed.... when installed side by side on one machine each new release performed slower and slower....     linux is not much different.
<bad_iNFO> "arrays"
<Mantice> ><
<Mantice> My linux works fine
<datr1x> is ubunto better/easier for a N00b than just straight debian I want to learn linux but dont know much about it yet
<tuxcicles> except in your case Mantice, one install only last 12 hours
<tuxcicles> 
<Seveas> Agent_bob, au contraire, gnome is getting faster and faster these days, and booting is also speeding up
<Mantice> I screwd up xserver the GUI thing but these guys in here will allways help you out
<Seveas> Agent_bob, (on the same hardware)
<Syns> is there anything else i can use besides mplayer to play avi or mpeg, divx movies?
<kameron> datr1x, compared to a deb install, i would say, yes, it's easier
<bad_iNFO> i'm a noob as you call it and yes i find it very easy to use
<Mantice> My Xserver crashed 3 hours after Install
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, expect Dapper to be a fair bit faster than Breezy, even for those of us who just upgrade in place
<bad_iNFO> but from what i understand debian is also
<pontusen> Mantice,  and why?
<Mantice> Because im a n00b :)
<Rob_Dude> Syns:  I'm using 'vlc' and so far it seems pretty good.
<datr1x> I'm just trying to use the local venacular ;-)
<Mantice> Stupid wiki
<Agent_bob> booting a window manager..... hehhhe
<Madpilot> pontusen, because Mantice doesn't read directions :P
<Syns> its text based though right?
<pontusen> Mantice,  have a backup on a fresh installment = no need for a new install if(when) you break things
* Mantice blames the wiki never read it just update ubuntu and dont install nothing man
<bad_iNFO> if being a newb is being someone willing to try new things, and not be scared of failing then yes i'm a noob, anyways someone answer my question
<Mantice> I dont need backup this is going to go for years :)
<Seveas> !noob
<ubotu> hmm... noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<datr1x> I have installed debian but I can't get my nvidia display drivers to install
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  about the raid? yes
<jb1_> bad_INFO: try this URL for info on SATA:  http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<bad_iNFO> ty\
<Agent_bob> Seveas well it may be   but i can't tell any improvement up to hoary.   maybe dapper is faster.  we will see.
<Mantice> !rtfm
<ubotu> Mantice: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mantice> stupid bot lol
<datr1x> it says cant find precompiled kernal
<Syns> rob_dude, is it text based?
<Seveas> Agent_bob, I was talking about breezy vs dapper (gnome 2.12 vs 2.14 and faster boot)
<pontusen> Syns,  it can be
<Mantice> Nothing wrong with noob
<Mantice> !noobie
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mantice
<pontusen> syns, but as default it's not, i recon
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Revid> question: ok i just mounted a 2nd drive and I want to create a folder on the drive that my OS is on.  when i do mkdir it puts it on the drive that i just mounted.  how do i get back to just creating a new folder in /?
<Mantice> How do I start gkrellrm?
<pontusen> Revid,  like mkdir /foo  ?
<bad_iNFO> wow great link thanks JBL
<tuxcicles> Rob_Dude, ubuntu does quite a bit of things differently than ubuntu - and it has old apps compared to ubuntu - unless you use unstable - which always seems broken in debian
<jb1_> bad_INFO: np. I had a discussion with the bot :)
<kameron> Revid, change directories to the hard drive you want... cd /this/location
<pontusen> tuxcicles,  "ubuntu does quite a bit of things differently than ubuntu" :(
<kameron> tuxcicles, read what you wrote :P
<bad_iNFO> so i should ask the bot questions?
<bad_iNFO> i can do that?
<Rob_Dude> lol
<Mantice> yes
<kameron> bad_iNFO, yes you can
<Revid> pontusen, yes
<Mantice> !why world circle
<ubotu> Mantice: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bad_iNFO> hey wtf u think people wake up knowing this stuff lol?
<Mantice> !why ubuntu brown ?
<ubotu> Mantice: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Revid> kameron, if i go cd / i would think it would go to my main hd
<Agent_bob> Revid man cd
<tuxcicles> you know what i mean ( i think)
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Mantice> OMG he has a cat called Mittens woot
<kameron> Revid, it goes to the root of the filesystem
<bad_iNFO> nice thanks dude
<Rob_Dude> Can I get to a 'true' command prompt outside of Gnome somehow?
<kameron> Rob_Dude,ctrl+alt+f1... and then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, awesome
<Rob_Dude> Ty
<Rob_Dude> (and lol, that's for posting how to get back before I went and got myself locked out)
<Agent_bob> Revid / is the root partition unless you have chroot running or have pivot_root some place   one other thing that could happen.  you could mount another partition on /  which generally calls for a reboot....
<Revid> kameron, so how do i change it to my OS hard drive?  i thought cd / would go to the root of my main filesystem but it just goes to the 2nd hd which i mounted at /backup
<aslkzxmn> have the other idea ?
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, ctrl+alt+F1 thru +F6 are all text terminals - F7 is X (the GUI)
<tuxcicles> Rob_Dude, or ctrl + f2 - f3 - f4 - f5
<kameron> Revid, it shouldn't. cd / should take you to the root of your filesystem, assuming it's setup that way.
<Rob_Dude> Nice, nice
<Mantice> Can some one help me install a file
<DaleStan> Agent_bob: apt-cache search <what>? rename and fileutils return nothing interesting. ... also setup apt to use the repos <-- Expand, please? I saw nothing that looked interesting (both grep and vgrep for repo) in either man apt.conf or /usr/share/docs/apt/examples/apt.conf
<kameron> Revid, can you do 'cd /home' ?
<Madpilot> Mantice, you should know by now just to ask... don't ask to ask
<Revid> yes
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> Hey
<Mantice> !Cedega
<Mantice> !Loves ubotu
<ubotu> Mantice: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> Mantice, we people in here want to help and are offended by even the thought that we may not want to ;)
<Rob_Dude> Crap, it's 3am....grrr
<Revid> kameron, yes but i have a /home in my /backup folder so i dont know if it is the right one
<aslkzxmn> for debian package how  to install the other program in console mode,
<kameron> Revid, but that will be at /backup/home
<Seveas> mv /proc/Rob_Dude /dev/bed && sleep
<aslkzxmn> i just know in rpm
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<kameron> Revelation, type 'pwd' to print the working directory.
<Seveas> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<aslkzxmn> nice :)
<Rob_Dude> I want to setup my computer before I go to bed so I can play with Linux remotely when I'm supposed to be doing work :P
<Seveas> !no apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<kameron> Rob_Dude, good call!@
<[-DevinE-] > i wanna install a .deb how can i ?
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<blAckEn3d> dppkg -i deb
<jb1_> Rob_Dude: of course. all ubuntu users log into their home machine from work at least 5 times a day :)
<Mantice> ;( Ill just leave and do my windows thing :(
<kameron> [-DevinE-] , dpkg -i package.deb
<[-DevinE-] >  dpkg -i /PATH_TO PACKAGE/PACKAGE_NAME ?
<[-DevinE-] > i know it 10x
<Rob_Dude> Will I be able to telnet into my computer by default, or do I need to turn on?
<kameron> [-DevinE-] , pretty much yes
<Seveas> jb1_, I bring my home machine to work ;)
<kameron> Rob_Dude, need to configure stuff like that
<Seveas> (laptop)
<Mantice> Where will it install the deb file?
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, use ssh, it's safer than telnet
<jb1_> Rob_Dude: use and learn ssh. forget about telnet. it is evil.
<Madpilot> !ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, telnet is evil.
<Rob_Dude> Is that in the inetd file I hear so much about?
<kameron> Mantice, wherevere the .deb says
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, apt-get install openssh-server
<Agent_bob> Rob_Dude telnet ????     maybe ssh
<Seveas> and use ssh
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, ty, ty - good point.  Even on windows I had an ssh client
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, putty 
<kameron> Rob_Dude, ssh is the de facto for unix
<aslkzxmn> error while loading shared libraries: libnids.so.1.19 ....i get this message
<braniff> telnet can burn in hell !!
<Seveas> !find libnids.so.1
<aslkzxmn> but i don`t have the cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libnids.so.1' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/{libnids.so.1|libnids.so.1.20}) in universe/libs/libnids1.
<Agent_bob> tightVNC
<Seveas> aslkzxmn, apt-get install libnids1
<aslkzxmn> okay i`ll try
<aslkzxmn> i get the problem from the soyrce..
<Agent_bob> aslkzxmn setup your apt to use the repos.
<kameron> !tell aslkzxmn about easysource
<aslkzxmn> i don't have the cd, cause my computer doesn`t have cdrom drive
<Mantice> package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Mantice>  Oh noes Im going to have to downgrade my kernal :(
<Agent_bob> aslkzxmn so ?
<Revid> kameron, i think the problem is that when i mounted /backup i mounted it to my root so everything i create in /backup gets created in /
<aslkzxmn> how about the url...
<Rob_Dude> Hmm, shoot....from work I'm only able to get outside of the Firewall if I'm using their web-proxy....this might not work as easily as I had thought
<Rob_Dude> Grr
<kameron> Revelation, haha, nicely done.
<pontusen> Mantice,  just install the right kernel :P
<Mantice> I thought I could run i386 files on my computer ?
<kameron> Revid, haha nicely done
<kameron> Revid, type "mount" without any options.
<aslkzxmn> so i can download the lib directly
<Agent_bob> aslkzxmn read act3    your pm window
<aslkzxmn> okay
<kameron> Revid, then paste it at:
<kameron> !tell Revid about paste
<aslkzxmn> thanks all
<Mantice> pontusen, I thought amd64 was the right kernel
<aslkzxmn> iam trying
<Mantice> the program called Cedega dont have 64 bit one :(
<pontusen> Mantice,  if you installed 64bits ubuntu, then you need amd64 kernel. however, you can emulate 32bits
<Agent_bob> you are doing just fine. aslkzxmn
<Revid> kameron, sc
<Revid> kameron, sec
<Mantice> How do I install it
<Mantice> dpkg: error processing cedega_5.1_i386.deb (--install):
<Mantice>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<pontusen> Mantice,  "it"?
<kameron> Mantice, the .deb of cedega SUCKS
<Mantice> Fix it ! :) What should I do
<jb1_> jb1_ brain >&! > /dev/null && sleep ( gnite gang...)
<pontusen> Mantice,  hmm, don't know with ubuntu, try look for a 32-bits emulator in synaptic?
<kameron> Mantice, oh, haha.. and you're trying to install a i386 package on amd64. on an amd64 system, no games will run on it likely.
<Hmmmm> hi guys, anyone successfully dist-upgraded to dapper?
<Mantice> Oh noooo plz dont make me go to windows :( I really was enjoying my time here
<pontusen> kameron,  im on 64bits, i run cedega+multiple games perfetcly
<Mantice> I dont want to DIE !
<FlannelKing> Hmmmm, I'm sure someone has... somewhere.  But I don't think that was your question ;)
<Madpilot> Hmmmm, not personally, but I know people have
<Agent_bob> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bad_iNFO> does anyone recommend making a seperae partition for home, usr and so on?
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, :P
<kameron> ponds, hmm, cool. i figured it would be a problem. i guess not. but you don't use the i386 deb do you?
<bad_iNFO> sperate*
<bad_iNFO> ugh
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO, yes
<pontusen> Mantice,  at least check the synaptic for some 32-bits emulator
<Od1Mie2L> omg i'm so sleepy
<Revid> kameron, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9425
<Mantice> Kameron what would you advise me to do
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO, one partition for root, one for user (one for swap if you want...)
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO i have, what you need ?
<Mantice> I have 20 min to install it :(
<kameron> Mantice, get the .tgz package
<Hmmmm> Madpilot, the reason i ask is i can't boot my dapper box with the new kernel, however it works with the old one, minus audio
<Mantice> You mean cedega-5.1.tgz ????
<Mantice> I have that :)
<Hmmmm> i was wondering if someone could help me fix the new kernel
<kameron> Revid, yes, you mounted it to /. umount it.
<Mantice> Whoooo whooo!
<Rob_Dude> SPeaking of filesystem layouts and what not.  Does anyone have a link that sorta of discusses or explains what the default directories are intended to be used for?  /etc and /usr and /bin and well, I'm sure they all mean something but it's all greek to me
<pontusen> Hmmmm,  what achitecture are you on?
<Madpilot> Hmmmm, is there anyone on #ubuntu+1? That's the dapper channel
<bad_iNFO> u have what i need bob?
<bad_iNFO> huh?
<Mantice> amd 64
<kameron> Revid, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Hmmmm> pointy, im on a P4
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, there's a good picture I found a day or so ago - give me a minute
<Rob_Dude> Thanks man, take your time
<Hmmmm> Madpilot, that channel was of no help
<pointy> ?
<Hmmmm> i tried there earlier in the day
<tuxcicles> bad_iNFO, definitely a separate home, so you can reinstall without loosing data
<Revid> kameron, command not found
<Mantice> Should I login as root
<Mantice> and paste files in
<bad_iNFO> what's good sizes?
<Hmmmm> pontusen, , im on a P4
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  let me know if you don't find, i have a book that explains it quite good
<FlannelKing> Rob_Dude, had the same question starting out.  Found this : http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Rob_Dude> Thanks all
<bad_iNFO> i made a 1000 meg swap
<FlannelKing> pontusen, thats for you too, I suppose.
<Madpilot> Rob_Dude, http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<kameron> Revelation, ...try again
<bad_iNFO> so i should make what size home, root?
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO oh, reccomend...   ah yes.   / 3g   /home 12g  /boot 100m  first primary.     but that is not by any means nessarry.     all you have to have is   / 1.8g+     most people like a swap partition.   i prefer a swap manager that can make a swap file "if and when" needed.
<Mantice> Login to natulus and then paste the files from the tar file?
<leshaste> I have a new driver for lm_sensors called smsc47m192.c. What do I need to do to include it in the kernel?
<[aJ] > How can I mount a samba share so that it is the exactly the same as if it was a local directory? IOW allowing a user to preform chmod, chown, chgrp on files & directorys.
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO, I'd say 5 or 10Gb for root, the rest for /home
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  1gb for swap is what you need, tops. /boot needs likte 32 MB or something, and let / holds at least 5-10 GB
<tuxcicles> bad_iNFO, i like 7 gig for / - 21/2 x your memory for swap, and the rest home
<Revid> kameron, shouldnt it be sudo unmount /backup ?
<pontusen> tuxcicles,  ridiculus.
<ian_> bad_iNFO: for a desktop box I say 100% as /
<bad_iNFO> nice thanks everyone
<Mantice> God bless my ubuntu, I fear it cant take what im about to do it
<Rob_Dude> Last Q for the night for me:  Is Solaris a flavor/distro of Linux or is it an entirely different OS?
<bad_iNFO> this is for a server someday lol
<FlannelKing> Rob_Dude, Solaris is an entirely different OS
<ian_> Rob_Dude: diff
<bad_iNFO> i'm starting with desktop on it tho cause i'm a "noob" as i'm called
<kameron> Revelation, it's not unmount, it's umount.
<Rob_Dude> Gotcha
<Rob_Dude> ty
<kameron> Rob_Dude, it's a unix operating system by sun
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  just don't forget to learn new things! since ubuntu does most things for you, try to learn things anyway
<kameron> Rob_Dude, the same company that does java
<Revid> kameron, i got it unmounted, i was typing in unmount, didnt need the n
<pontusen> java for president(not)
<kameron> Revid, :P
<Rob_Dude> Gotcha, hmm
<kameron> Revid, so things back to normal?
<pontusen> one shouldn't have the n in umount
<Rob_Dude> I saw a presentation on it, and it sounded awesome
<ian_> does anyone use vmware 5?
<Rob_Dude> But, well, everyting sounds awesome when they are presenting it, lol
<tuxcicles> Rob_Dude, if you want to make big money using internet servers, use solaris
<FlannelKing> pontusen, Java needs to learn to calculate floats correctly, before it can run for president.
<pontusen> Rob_Dude,  of course. it wouldn't be like "hey, check out our new, EVEN CRAPPIER shit we call OS"
<Revid> kameron, gonna try to remount correctly, sec
<leshaste> "You must use the 'separate compilation' option "  from http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html..that's what I am trying to find instructions for
<Agent_bob> pontusen or you could "sudo ln -s /bin/umount /bin/unmount "
<ompaul> Rob_Dude, and they do star office the sibling of open office
<pontusen> FlannelKing,  i do programming quite a lot both java and other languages, don't like quite some things in java...
<kameron> Revid, sudo cat /etc/fstab, then paste it for me please
<pontusen> Agent_bob,  or sudo ln -s /bin/umount /bin/iwanttofuckingunmountthisdrivenoooow  but it's really unnecessary... :)
<FlannelKing> pontusen, thats because java treats its programmers like babies.
<ompaul> pontusen, can you do less language please
<Mantice> Ok Ive installed it how to i run it guys?
<Agent_bob> why not use \ spaces in that  "_
<k31th> ompaul: watsup dude
<ompaul> k31th, nout tbh
<Revid> kameron, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9426
<Rob_Dude> Alright all - thanks for all the help; I'm off for the night
<pontusen> ompaul,  #less myprogramminglanguages.txt   showss c, c++, java, qbasic, c#.
<k31th> ompaul: ahh try configuring a box to use ldap as system auth :p
<kameron> Revid, do you have a regular internat hard drive, or just removable ones?
<ompaul> pontusen, in terms of where you mount disks that is
<bad_iNFO> is there any advantages of using slackware instead of ubuntu on a dual processor server?
<pontusen> ompaul,  :/
<Revid> kameron, the one i want to backup is an internal sata
<bad_iNFO> or is it all prefernce?
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  depends. how advanced do you want it to be REQUIERED?
<Agent_bob> prefernce
<tuxcicles> are there any good usenet binary downloader out there for gnome?  all I see is pan, and it is a memory hog in binary newsgourps
<FlannelKing> bad_iNFO, its mostly preference.  One OS might do XX better than another OS, but really they're all fairly similar.
<kameron> Revid, are sata drives recognized as a /dev/sda* ?
<thebeanba1> what is the best filesystem to use with ubuntu?
<leshaste> bad_iNFO: really the difference will only be in the kernel version and patches
<leshaste> thebeanba1: for what purpose?
<pontusen> Agent_bob,  FlannelKing, i disagree. take gentoo for example. it's quite A LOT more to do to get the distro up and running, that's not the case with ubuntu. and to maintain it...
<FlannelKing> bad_iNFO, and all that XX / YY stuff is mostly user interaction, since the kernel is basically the same, so you won't find support for [hardware]  on only one distro. (all of this stuff is capable of exceptions, mind you)
<ompaul> thebeanba1, debatable but in general ext3
<leshaste> thebeanba1: ext3 is still fine for normal desktop use
<bad_iNFO> ty
<bad_iNFO> everyone
<[aJ] > Is there a way to mount a smaba share so it is just like a regular directory
<FlannelKing> pontusen, the userinterface is different, the capabilities are similar.
<Revid> kameron, if i do sudo fdisk -l my main sata is sda* but the one i want to backup is sdb
<pontusen> FlannelKing,  true.
<kameron> Revid, makes sense.
<tk> hmm I just came home and my sound isnt working.... but I suppose I actually need a reboot anyways so I'll be back heh
<FlannelKing> pontusen, that's really all the flavors differ in, their choice of user interaction.  And that reconverges in the major areas even  (because they all have the same programs running, and the same choices of window managers, etc)
<tuxcicles> [aJ] , yes
<Agent_bob> as far as that goes.  ext2 is still fine for normal desktop use
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<kameron> Revid, sooo.. is everything all good, or are you still having a problem with soemthing?
<sudharsh> mhi evry1..how do i know which version of gcc make is using
<FlannelKing> sudharsh "gcc -v" at the command line
<pontusen> gcc --version
<Revid> kameron, i am able to mount sdb1 but not sdb2, unfortunetly all the data i need is on sdb2
<kameron> sudharsh, gcc --version works too
<Revid> kameron, when i try to mount sdb2 it says you must specify the filesystem
<kameron> Revid, what happens when you try to mount sdb2?
<sudharsh> ok is there anyway i caould override this
<sudharsh> i am havin trouble building stuff withh gcc4
<pontusen> FlannelKing,  true. And i wouldn't put a total beginner in a "geek" distro. you can most likely accomplish the same things on w/e distro.
<kameron> Revid, you can do that by: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /this/location
<Mantice> Hey guys how to I fix support with with Game ?
<Mantice> Gaim dont open in firefox no more :(
<kameron> sudharsh, you can make your MAKEFILE use whatever gcc you want, by typing "make gcc=3.4" for example.
<pontusen> Mantice,  gaim or game?
<Mantice> Gaim
<Syns> how can i broadcast video on yahoo
<sudharsh> aah..i'll try tht thanx
<Mantice> game later Gaim now :)
<Syns> gaim has no option for it
<Mantice> U sure
<Mantice> Im sure of it
<kameron> Mantice, yeah, why would gaim work in mozilla?
<Mantice> Id right click and it would say open in Firefox
<FlannelKing> I think he means when he clicks on links in gaim, they open in ff?
<FlannelKing> Mantice, just update your browser choice
<variant> lo all, im having a problem getting my belkin wireless usb to work with ubuntu dapper. i modprobe it but the device does not show up in iwconfig or the networking tool
<pontusen> if it is like FlannelKing says, then change firefox to your preferred browser
<variant> i compiled the driver from this page:
<Mantice> I broke my firefox
<Revid> kameron, wrong fs type
<kameron> Revid, do you know the fs time?
<kameron> type
<Mantice> i use to right click in gaim and i could open in firefox or in a tab
<Syns> gaim has no option for it
<Syns> how can i broadcast video on yahoo
<Revid> kameron, gotta be ext2 or ext3
<kameron> Syns, don't spam your question please
<Mantice> Now it just says open in browser and that dont work eather
<variant> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<kameron> Revid, did you try ext2 and ext3?
<Revid> kameron, yes
<variant> modprobe does not give an error
<Syns> well i wouldnt if it didnt feel like i was being ignord
<Protocol1> !ogle
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Protocol1
<Syns> at least say i dont know
<Agent_bob> <kameron> Revid, do you know t <--- could be missing mount point also.   mount sometimes gives a confusing error message.
<Protocol1> !beer
* ubotu pours protocol1 a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<pontusen> Syns,  could it be that no one knows? do you want 623 ppl to say "dunno"?
<sunubuntu> synaptic:removed a package by mistake.The package is not listed.How do i install it back.Any ideas?
<insidious> Syns, if everyone did that, there would be 10 people saying "I don't know"
<Od1Mie2L> !milk
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Od1Mie2L
<Od1Mie2L> !tea
<ubotu> Od1Mie2L: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Od1Mie2L> !coffee
* ubotu makes od1mie2l a nice cup of coffee
<Syns> i want at least someone thats active to say i dont know
<pontusen> sunubuntu,  install it the way you did before?
<sunubuntu> synaptic:removed a package by mistake.The package is not listed now.How do i install it back.Any ideas?
<Od1Mie2L> !water
<insidious> Syns, you can be sure your line gets read
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Od1Mie2L
<Od1Mie2L> !refresco
<ubotu> Od1Mie2L: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Syns> not 600 people, just one person
<Revid> Agent_bob, im not sure what you mean, what is t?
<kameron> Syns: if nobody answers your question, they're not "ignoring" you, they don't know the answer.
<Od1Mie2L> !cyanide
<ubotu> Od1Mie2L: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sunubuntu> pontusen:the package is not in the list now
<pontusen> sunubuntu,  1. don't spam your questions. 2. install it the way you did before?
<ompaul> Syns, in IRC no one presumes to talk on behalf of others
<pontusen> okey
<insidious> Syns, there's no one spokesman, you can't expect one person to respond
* Od1Mie2L goes insane
<kameron> Revid, what command exactly are you trying to issue?
<pontusen> Syns,  on behalf of over 600 ppl, no, we don't have a clue.
<insidious> Syns, not to be rude.  we'd help if we could :)
<Madpilot> Syns, you want all 623 other people to say "I don't know"?
<ompaul> pontusen, taking a chance there :)
<Revid> kameron, i have data on this sata hd that i need to recover
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, you probably need to add the repository to your apt.sources list
<pontusen> ompaul,  my 4 sec in the spotlights :P
<Revid> kameron, it would not boot in fedora so if i could just backup the files i could install ubuntu on it
<ompaul> okay I now declare it offtopic for a few mins at least
<Od1Mie2L> 623.times { puts "i dunno, okay!!? jeez >:o" }
<Agent_bob> Revid use the tab key when typing the options to mount so you can be sure they exist.      sudo mount /dev/sdb[tab]  /mnt/[dab]        using tab completion helps keep you from issuing commands that the system cant understand.
<pontusen> Od1Mie2L,  way to go :)
<kameron> Revid, yes, listen to Agent_bob there
<Revid> Agent_bob, ok thanks
<bad_iNFO> i have a dual processor 2 Ghz Xeon, i install the SMP kernal for i686 and it locks up on boot
<bad_iNFO> any ideas?
<kameron> Revid, you must specify an existing device and mount point, what Agent_bob suggest helps avoid that
<Mantice> DAMIIITT
<bad_iNFO> should hyper threading be enabled in my bios?
<kameron> bad_iNFO, it'd probably help if you mailed me your processor.. then you don't have a working computer to worry about.
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  listen to kameron.
<Mantice> Any one have idea on how to make Gaim open up links with firefox
<pontusen> Mantice,  have ff as your default browser?
<Mantice> How do I do that
<Mantice> I thought that was windows only :)
<sunubuntu> tuxcicles:but i am not able to add repositories.error:could not download all repository indexes.http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<tuxcicles> Mantice, install the one that comes with ubuntu
<Mantice> I did
<Mantice> I fixed it
<Mantice> I fixed the invalid links to
<pontusen> Mantice,  you got it?
<Mantice> Yeah
<bad_iNFO> ok now what was that all about?
<pontusen> great :)
<bad_iNFO> lol
<Mantice> How do I make it defult
<kameron> sorry.. bad typo made me quit.. lol. anyways, bad_iNFO.. i could forward my mailing address to you if you like?
<pontusen> Mantice,  edit -> preferrences -> check now
<sunubuntu> tuxcicles:Pl. help?
<ompaul> Mantice, I got the bot to send you a message
<dsl506> howdy... how can i tell what hdd partition im using? eg. /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 etc?
<cion> hey all is there a way to force trash to empty?
<Agent_bob> dsl506 mount
<[-DevinE-] > dos anyone know the time in new york ?
<bad_iNFO> yeah ok, well seriously, im not mailing my computer anywhere lol
<bad_iNFO> but still, any ideas?
<Mantice> Bot send no msg :)
<pontusen> cion,  i guess you don't have permission to empty the trash?
<Agent_bob> dsl506 also sufo fdisk -l
<cion> i have no permissions on gpl files
<[-DevinE-] > sudo
<sunubuntu> tuxcicles:Pl. help?
<Mantice> www.google.com
<ompaul> Mantice, it did now :-)
<cion> pontusen and i got no permission on file itself
<pontusen> cion, #sudo rm -r /home/foo/.trash/
<dsl506> thanks agent_bob
<Mantice> Enter key i will use it wisly my friend
<kameron> [-DevinE-] ,  http://worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_NR.aspx
<Revid> kameron, wierd, i can do "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /crn and it works but when i do the same execpt for sdb2 i get error....
<cion> pontusen can u explain to me the command?
<ompaul> ;)
<Revid> kameron, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2
<bad_iNFO> i'm not on the server i'm triing to make work this is another linux box i have
<kameron> bad_iNFO, not your whole computer, just the processor!
<Mantice> Oh Poodlecake now X-chats broken :(
<pontusen> cion, replace "foo" with your login nick(cion maybe?)  and then do that command. it will delete everything you have in .trash, ie in your trash.
<bad_iNFO> lol kameron
<kameron> bad_iNFO, sorry, no ideas.. i'd love to own a dual core xeon though :P
<Agent_bob> Revid try without the -t arg   like i sujested first time.
<kameron> Revid, and sdb2 is a sata drive?
<sunubuntu>  i am not able to add repositories.error:could not download all repository indexes.http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1).Any help?
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, are you in india err sumpthing
<bad_iNFO> i got both processor's for 200 bucks lol
<bad_iNFO> :-P
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  that's maybe why they hang? ;)
<sunubuntu> tuxcircles:ya
<bad_iNFO> lol they work, i loaded windows
<Revid> Agent_bob, sorry i forgot to say i tried thatalready, i get mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<bad_iNFO> too verify
<bad_iNFO> but i don't want to run windows
<Revid> kameron, yes
<Agent_bob> what makes you think it's  sdb2 anyway ?         Revid did you  sudo fdisk -l   to find the partition number?
<bad_iNFO> i want to learn linux server stuff
<Revid> Agent_bob, yes
<bad_iNFO> it yay fun
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  well, you could try a livecd or try reinstall it
<Revid> Agent_bob, should i paste fdisk -l info?
<bad_iNFO> livecd???
<Agent_bob> no no
<bad_iNFO> that's an idea
<pontusen> bad_iNFO,  like knoppix
<cion> pontusen u sure bout the command u gave me?
<GTX> ive installed some package which I didnt want and its added things to bootup, how do I remove them from boot?
<bad_iNFO> ty fantastic idea
<Agent_bob> is there something already mounted on your mount point Revid ?
<kameron> Revid, yes, paste it at the link i gave you
<sunubuntu> tuxcicles:Pl. help man.
<Revid> kameron, i will paste my mount info for bob too
<Agent_bob> k
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, well, i don't know what universe the package is you are trying to install, so if you would go and uncomment your universe - multiverse and backports - you are bound to find it - sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kameron> Revid, yeah, just throw it up there and send it to us
<pontusen> cion,  i used sudo rm -r /home/pontusen/.Trash/    and you need to replace "pontusen" with your nick
<cion> pontusen i did says no such file or directory
<sunubuntu> tuxcicles:Thanks man.But i need that repository
<bad_iNFO> what's the min req for ubunto
<pontusen> cion,  with a big T in Trash?
<bad_iNFO> CPU?
<Revid> kameron, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9427
<kameron> Agent_bob, ^^
<tuxcicles> what r ya trying to install?
<balayhashi> my printer works , I'm a happy man ! No more windows for me . c:\ it's formated as ext3 . peace everybody!
<cion> pontusen ooooooooohhh right ;)
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO about 32m ram  200m hdd  dx486
<sunubuntu> tuxcicles:pvm
<cion> pontusen sorry, thx!!
<pontusen> cion,  i think i misspelled it first time, my bad :P
<GTX> ive installed some package which I didnt want and its added things to bootup, how do I remove them from boot?
<cion> pontusen roger that thx for the help
<pontusen> np
<kameron> Revid, it looks like sdb2 is mounted just fine.
<kameron> Revid, oh sorry, nevermind.
<Agent_bob> bad_iNFO i might point out that the installer wont run in that size ram  but it can be installed and ran in that box.
<sinaduel> how do I install rar for linux? I just downloaded the .tar.gz file
<Revid> kameron, yeah that is sdb1 and i just unmounted it
<kameron> Revid, 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1' first, because it's already mounted on /crn. then 'sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /crn'
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, i apt-cache'd and it is pulling up pvm fine under universe/devel
<pontusen> sinaduel,  well, there's unrar
<kameron> Revid, also, sdb2 is an LVM it says
<pontusen> sinaduel,  and install it from the repos
<Agent_bob> Revid yeah lvm
<sinaduel> pontusen, repos?
<Revid> kameron, ya i did "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Revid> "
<pontusen> sinaduel,  using the synaptic
<Revid> kameron, whats lvm?
<kameron> Revid, that's what's causing you problems. i don't know how to deal with lvms, i'll find out for you.
<sinaduel> oh okay, thankyou
<kameron> !tell revid about lvm
<kameron> revid:  Logical volume management provides a higher-level view of the disk storage on a computer system than the traditional view of disks and partitions. This gives the system administrator much more flexibility in allocating storage to applications and users.
<juanma_> alguien habla espaol
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kameron> !es
<Revid> kameron, so lvm is a filesystem like ext3?
<kameron> a straight up cool hand look i see, ompaul  :P
<kameron> luke*.. man my spelling sucks
<ompaul> kameron, :)
<kameron> Revid, yes, i suppose. i've never really got into it, just heard it mentioned a bit.
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, mine looks like 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe'
<bad_iNFO> ext2 or ext3?
<ompaul> Revid, it is much more flexable but really unless it is a professional requirement I would not bother
<Agent_bob> last time i messed with lvm  my drive was like 'why the hell did you do that to me ????   i mad, and wont work any more ! "    hehhe so i kinda haven't been back to it sense.
<ompaul> bad_iNFO, 3
<bad_iNFO> ty
<Revid> ompaul, do you know what the -t switch label is for it in mount?
<Agent_bob> ext3 = ext2 + journal
<CyberMad> i have error like this (when do ./configure of freeradius):  configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
<CyberMad> i already install the gcc
<CyberMad> how to fix it?
<Agent_bob> -t = type
<Mabus06> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mabus06> CyberMad: ^
<ompaul> Revid ,  type of file system  - vfat or reiser or something else
<foxpaul> does anyone know a way i can get rid of the spaces in a load of file names quickly?
<CyberMad> Mabus06 thanks.. i will try it
<tuxcicles> foxpaul, use pearl to rename them
<Agent_bob> sudo mount /boot/initrd* -t cram $HOME/Desktop
<afief> I am asked to login when i try to access my network drivier, yet no matter what i do, nothing works
<Revid> kameron, i cannot find the filesystem type name, do you know where i should look
<Revid> kameron, or is there a way to get a list of the filesystem types
<kameron> Revid, i couldn't find it either, i'm looking into how to mount an lvm for you now, bare with me
<ompaul> afief, did you use your own password?
<Revid> kameron, ok thanks
<afief> ompaul: yes, but it just keeps asking
<kameron> Revid, man mount lists a bunch under the -t section, but doesn't say anything obvious about lbm
<kameron> lvm*
<ompaul> afief, what command did you try to execute?
<Chousuke> Heh: 11:40 <@Rancid-> they should use this song for Ubuntu advertising | 11:41 <@Rancid-> "Do you know where the power lies and who pulls the strings? Do you know where the power lies? It starts and ends with (yo)u!"
<sunubuntu> tuxcircles:I have told u the error that i am getting while updating repositories
<afief> ompaul: none, places->Netowrk Servers under Gnome
<ompaul> kameron, No manual entry for spelling :-)
<kameron> ompaul, what?
<ompaul> kameron, man my spell check as per you eariler :-)  lmb lvm
<kameron> ompaul, oh, :P
<afief> ompaul: any idea how i can still access my network driver? half an hour ago it worked normal
<ompaul> afief, no idea I just had a look I don't have any boxes on this morning to log into
<ompaul> afief, the obvious if it worked half an hour ago - are you still logged in? what has changed etc
<foxpaul> Agent_bob, file?
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, yes, and it sounds like the server is down from what i can gather
<afief> ompaul: ummm loged in yes, i executed some sudo commands, installed a game... nothing serious
<Revid> kameron, how do i exit the manual
<kameron> Revid, q
<Revid> kameron, i wanna try reiserfs
<kameron> Revid, giver
<tuxcicles> sunubuntu, go here to generate a new sources.list, i would backup the one you got first though, try http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ompaul> Revid, there are lots of people who don't trust it
<Agent_bob> foxpaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9436   an idea you might look at.
<sunubuntu> tuxcircles:thanks man.i will try
<cion> hey all can some1 explain to me what fluxbox and how to use it?
<foxpaul> Agent_bob, cheers
<ompaul> Revid, and I am one of them - if it goes screwy I have never been able to recover from it
<Revid> kameron, what does giver mean?
<Revid> ompaul, are you talking about lvm?
<kameron> Revid, oh.. it means.. "go ahead and do it".. giver, as in 'give her'.. just a dumb redneck expression i guess?
<Revid> kameron, ok
<Revid> kameron, didnt work
<ompaul> Revid, no reiser
<cion> hey all if i install fluxbox can i remove nautilus?
<Agent_bob> you can
<Revid> ompaul, no, i saw that it is a supported filesystem type in the manual but alas it didnt work
<kameron> Revid, no, i mean.. if you want to try reiserFS, why not give it a try.
<cion> what do i need to do?
<Revid> kameron, you mean try to mount with the reiserfs type?
<kameron> Revid, no, i thought you meant "at some point in my linux life, i want to try out a resierFS drive".. but trying to use that type won't help.
<ompaul> Revid, you need to take a partition wipe it an install it
<kameron> Revid, it's possible that the drive is corrupt. did you have a bad crash or anything?
<Revid> kameron, yes it was a problem in fedora, got alot of kernal errors
<Protocol1> its good to have realplayer
<Revid> kameron, i have the drive mirrored i am going to install that drive and try to mount
<kameron> Revid, and all you want to do is recover the data, right?
<Revid> kameron, yes
<kameron> Revid, hmm, okay.
<Revid> kameron, be back on in a few
<kameron> Revid, how big is the drive?
<kameron> Revid, okay.
<Shinjan> hi folks
<tk> ok... sound problem didnt go away... if I run an AVI file it seems like sound doesnt come back after I close the player
<Revid> kameron, 80gb but only 1.5gb are in use
<kameron> Revid, okay
<kameron> Revid, you can also try asking around in #lvm, but there's only 25 people there, one of them being me, totally useless.
<kameron> but i have to go for a bit, bbl Revid
<simira> are there any way to boot without noticing the cd in the cd-rom (for automatic installation)
<tk> any suggestions on sound dying after avi playback?
<Agent_bob> simira have a floppy drive ?
<simira> Agent_bob: no
<tk> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Agent_bob> simira can the box boot anything ?
<tk> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<simira> Agent_bob: usb probably, but that doesn't help much... we're using a mastered cd and a network preseed file
<pontusen> wake me up... when september ends
<Agent_bob> simira could you pull the hdd and cp the ubuntu partition from another installed system ?
<Madpilot> pontusen, that's a great album :P
<simira> Agent_bob: that's probably more work than a manual installation
<pontusen> Madpilot,  it sure is :)
<Protocol1> i see a lot of debian users converting over to this
<Agent_bob> simira not if you can't boot the system...
<simira> Agent_bob: I can boot the system. I just want to boot it without the cd after the first part of the installation
<Agent_bob> simira oh.   well after the first part of the installation you should pull the cd at the reboot.  let it boot normal to finish the install
<pontusen> ubuntu has grown quite much lately, or am I wrong?
<Agent_bob> it helps us help you simira if you be specific about what you can and cannot do, and what you wish to acomplish.
<simira> Agent_bob: yes, but then there was the "automatic" part of it. I am supposed not to attend the installation process at all
<simira> pontusen: mostly since it started out, yes
<pontusen> simira,  great :)
<simira> Agent_bob: I want a complete automatic installation, from booting on the cd to the login prompt. Including a reboot not having a new boot from cd
<balayhashi> is firefox 1.5.0.1 stable?
<pontusen> balayhashi,  yes.
<balayhashi> tks
<Agent_bob> simira that would be a cery unlikely propasition.   you will have to tell the bios to boot the hdd first then the cd and make the hdd unbootable the first pass.   i.e.  force the bios to fail the hdd boot, drop through to cd boot,  then on reboot it will succeed at hdd boot.   not an easy task.
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i get this error when i try and boot my ubuntu box: ALERT! /dev/hda does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Hmmmm> anyone have a fix?
<Agent_bob> edit /etc/fstab   and set your root partition correctly   /          Hmmmm    use fdisk -l    to determine where the root fs is
<pontusen> Hmmmm,  sure you do have a hda? and sure you have the needed modules in your kernel?
<simira> Agent_bob: there are easier solutions to that, I know. But thanks for trying. I'll do some more reading myself.
<r2ndom> how can i mount a windows share?  example:  i want to mount smb://WinXPBox/Shared mounted as /usr/Share/
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, looks like u'r right
<Hmmmm> all of a sudden all my hdas have turned into sdas
<CarinArr> uhm.. bit confused
<Agent_bob> sata Hmmmm ?
<Hmmmm> nope just regular ide
<CarinArr> shouldnt' the kde package install all the kde stuff necessary to run kde?
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, i have no idea how it happened
<pontusen> CarinArr,  yes?
<Agent_bob> you enabled ide-scsi   ;)
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, i just upgraded from gbreezy to dapper, and this happened
<CarinArr> cause it seems all it installed is /usr/share/doc/kde/*
<CarinArr> no binaries or anything
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, I have an old kernel whih stil works, so im booted into that
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, hang on... i think i got that info wrong
<Hmmmm> it was from another machine
<vladuz976> isn't there a program like mathematica called octavio?
<weex> does anyone know how i can check if modrewrite is compiled into apache?
<Agent_bob> Hmmmm still if fstab is wrong fix it.  bottom line.
<ompaul> Hmmmm, i had the bot send you a message
<Hmmmm> /dev/hda4              16G   11G  3.5G  76% /
<Agent_bob> vladuz976 search in the package manager
<Hmmmm> ompaul, will keep that in mind... sorry about it
<ompaul> np
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, the fstab looks okay. the weird thing is that thge older kernel works fine
<GTX> lo guys, I installed this vchs control panel last night which installed all sorts of things, apache2, mysql and loads more. I cant seem to remove all the packages, But how can I remove them so they dont try to startup on boot
<kos> why does middle click on a tab in Firefox paste instead of closing the tab?
<Agent_bob> how do you know if the fstab is correct or not.... you are not in the failed system ?    but at any rate.   check you /boot/grub/menu.lst also but it should panic if root is wrong there.
<bad_iNFO> does KDE have any good package managers?
<Agent_bob> kos because middle click is supposed to paste.
<Protocol1> !jdoom
<ubotu> rumour has it, jdoom is a port of ID's Doom to Linux. The jDoom engine supports Doom, Doom II, Hexen and Heretic. Instructions for installation on Breezy can be found at http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-projects/yagisan-s-doomsday-for-debian-ubuntu
<Hmmmm> Agent_bob, i am in the broken system. like i said, an older kernel (from breezy) works fine. the same settings edon't seem to work for the newer dapper kernel
<Mabus06> Hmmmm: they don't call it unstable for nothing
<Grarg> anyone familiar with digital cameras? mine's giving me problems on Ubuntu
<kameron_afk> Mabus06, hahah
<kameron_afk> Grarg, i use a fuji with ubuntu
<Grarg> it's a Kodak easyshare C360
<Madpilot> Grarg, have you tried gThumb?
<Hmmmm> Mabus06, well im not blaming anyone, i just want to know how to fix it
<Grarg> speicifically gThumb, no, but I'm guessing it's based of the same libs as digikam and such
<Mabus06> Hmmmm: #ubuntu+1 is the dapper channel
<Hmmmm> Mabus06, already tried that channel, everyone seems asleep out there
<kos> Agent_bob, usually in ubuntu it doesnt
<Grarg> when I connect my camera, I can get thumbnails and such, but get anything more from it, or to be able to save
<Grarg> *... but I can't get ...
<Hmmmm> i think i'll just compile my own kernel
<Howitzer> aaaargh
<Howitzer> i'm on smallband
<Howitzer> i now have a dialup connection
<Howitzer> damnit
<Grarg> I get the error "An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error'): Could not query kernel driver of device." from gThumb
<Howitzer> it takes 5minutes, just to update the repositories :(
<kos> where does ubuntu get the printer drivers database?
<ompaul> kos from cups afik
<ompaul> Howitzer, so # out the repos until you want to use them just do security and updates
<Grarg> nm, gthumb works for some reason, despite the others not working
<Grarg> thank you
<ompaul> Howitzer, had the bot send you a message
<Howitzer> ja
<Howitzer> *y es
<ompaul> Howitzer, ... :-)
<Howitzer> eh
<Howitzer> i don't
<Howitzer> get
<Howitzer> it
<ompaul> don't hit enter after every word
<Wolfwood> oder sterben
<Howitzer> but i dont
<Howitzer> ooooh
<Howitzer> now i see
<Wolfwood> Ja
<Fredde> My router is spooky
<Fredde> Sometimes it let med download torrents, and sometimes not
<Wolfwood> Does it speak?
<kameron_afk> Revid, hey you there?
<Wolfwood> Is it called Damien?
<Fredde> D-link 604
<Madpilot> Fredde, I've got a DLink 604 as well, never had any trouble with it...
<Revid>  kameron yeah
<kameron> Revid, sudo apt-get install libdevmapper1.01
<Revid> kameron, i put the other hd in which should have been mirrored via raid and no luck so far
<skaja> how do i use apt-get i forgot
<kameron> Revid, it should be already installed, but if not, then there's no way of mounting the lvm.
<Revid> kameron, already newest version
<kameron> skaja, sudo apt-get install packagename
<cwillu> What's the command to look at syslog?
<p0windah> first thing, you will only need html and JS to get hello world working
<kameron> Revid, yeah.. thought so, just an idea.
<Revid> kameron, k
<Protocol1> is there any good popular multiplayer games for ubuntu?
<Protocol1> someone name a few
<pontusen> Protocol1,  vlc, mplayer, xine.
<pontusen> games. my bad:/
<Revid> kameron, did you see what that guy told me in the lvm room?  he said lvm can be any file system
<kameron> Revid, yes, i know that. i am following along in lvm.
<pontusen> Protocol1,  quake3,4, unral tornament.
<pontusen> unreal*
<kbrooks> I want to updqate my tomboy to 0.3.5.
<kbrooks> Does dapper have this?
<kameron> Revid, lvm is a manipulation of a filesystem.. you can 'stripe' any filesystem with lvm.. to enhance it's features. i know little about it though.
<cwillu> anybody here familiar with the firefox/mozilla issues?
<kameron> cwillu, what issue?
<Protocol1> pontusen, let me guess im going to have to use cedega for that eh
<pontusen> Protocol1,  nope. they are all native!
<Protocol1> whoa
<cwillu> firefox sluggishness being solved by installing the mozilla.org version, and how that might apply to mozilla itself
<pontusen> Protocol1,  and doom as well.
<Madpilot> Protocol1, Enemy Territory has a Linux version - so does America's Army
<cwillu> I downloaded the mozilla gtk build a week ago;  I _think_ I'm running it via the quick+dirty way (unpacked into my home directory running it from therE)
<Madpilot> kbrooks, check packages.ubuntu.com
* skaja downloading 3 hours of updates
<cwillu> it appears to have the same issue though (memory leak)
<kameron> cwillu, can't help you really.
<thefish> anyone managed to softlink a dir into their ~/public_html? I have tried, but i get access denied and a log line saying .htaccess not readable. Even after touching an .htaccess in the dir, i cant get it... any ideas?
<George> hi
<George> I have tried to install dapper but it won't recognise my root filesystem. I think this is because the driver for my IDE chipset is compiled as a module
<George> what option do I need to put in grub.conf to tell it to load that module?
<xmaster> hi all
<xmaster> howto enable on ubuntu 5.10. core.pid name formatted core dump files ?
<Protocol1> Americas Army sounds good
<Revid> kameron, boy this should not be this difficult.  maybe i just need to figure out a different route.  If I could verify the files exist on one of the drives I would setup fedora again and just mount from there
<skaja> apt-get cant find the word games
<kameron> Revid, i don't know if fc would help
<kameron> skaja, sudo apt-cache search games
<Revid> that is what it was originally setup on so i would think i could read the drive from it
<Wolfwood> Why would America Army sound good?
<kameron> Revid, maybe?
<adriyel> hola room
<kameron> word adriyel
<adriyel> kameron...insomnia is SO cool.
<redblade> Hi, what plugin would I need to play mp3's that are playing in a website?
<kameron> adriyel, ofcourse man. you'll have plenty of time to sleep when you're dead.
<adriyel> lack...of...fatigue.
<skaja> are there other places i can get apt-get file list
<adriyel> kameron, indeed. g/f will be pissed when she gets here though (its 0559 right now EST my time)
<kameron> red-tag, install mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer plugin, it plays mp3s.
<kameron> adriyel, i know, you told me in offtopic :P
<adriyel> do make sure you've apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad
<adriyel> kameron, indeed.
<adriyel> ways to waste time...how shall I list thee...
<Wolfwood> Trying to make Linux work right
<xmaster> howto enable create core.pid name formatted core dump files on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<adriyel> in Soviet Russia, work Linux make you
<kameron> redblade, , install mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer plugin, it plays mp3s.
<kameron> adriyel, hahahahaha
<adriyel> kameron, broken record?
<Wolfwood> I will try to remember that after I expatriate :P
<kameron> adriyel, i said it to the wrong person last time.. the tab button often gets me sending things to the wrong person.
<adriyel> or broken receivers?
<Wolfwood> to Russia
<Eiscreme> hi
<adriyel> kameron, in win32, tab doesn't work here
<kameron> adriyel, man, windows pwns
<skaja> how do i install the linux fire wall?
<kameron> no auto-tab to screw you up. maybe i should switch.
<adriyel> expatriation....I'd rather go to China, so that a government can think for me
<kameron> skaja, sudo apt-get install iptables
<adriyel> kameron, lolz.
<adriyel> kameron, I thought kernel had built in firewall
<kameron> adriyel, it does, but if he wants more customizable rules.. might aswell get that.
<adriyel> I've never used it...but...oh...well that explains a lot
<Wolfwood> China gets a lot of negative press over here. No way of knowing how accurate it all is, anyway.
<adriyel> Wolfwood...*blank stare*
<THJ> GJC just took over as my default Java interpreter. i don't want this. how do i set it back to Sun Java?
<adriyel> it's a communist country that supresses free speech
<adriyel> wtf...are you smoking?
<adriyel> THJ, restricted formats, install java.
<adriyel> ubotu tell THJ about restricted formats
<adriyel> gahhhh, stupid window
<Wolfwood> I do not know - I just know I cannot get a decent keyboard layout right now.
<adriyel> I have no shortcut for window switching in windows
<adriyel> it's a 32-bit chat program with windows, and I can't use the windows key to switch windows inside windows
<adriyel> wtf is wrong with my windows?
<adriyel> ...
<THJ> adriyel, i have a .deb of Sun Java that i made, i just reinstall that, then?
<Hentai^XP> crtl-tab
<adriyel> THJ....suuuuure.
<Hentai^XP> oh wait wrong window
<kameron> THJ, might aswelll
<bimberi> THJ: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' first
<Hentai^XP> thought thios was ##windows....
<adriyel> Hentai^XP, one problem with that, it seems to use fuzzy circuit logic to determine which window it goes to
<THJ> bimberi: ah, thanks, that was the sort of thing i was looking for
<Hentai^XP> adriyel sorry thought this was ##windows at first
* skaja needs more Repository lines
<bimberi> THJ: np :)
<adriyel> can I implement some sort of directionality to this?
<adriyel> Hentai^XP, well, I was trying to be satirical, but it is true.
<THJ> bimberi: thanks, that seems to have worked
<adriyel> humorous, anyways.
<Hentai^XP> adriyel for?
<adriyel> my nose is cold
<adriyel> coldness of the nasal passages. nose is cold
<xmaster> hi, howto enable on ubuntu 5.10. core.pid name formatted core dump files ?
<adriyel> exactly how does one get their eyes to cease burning?
<kuja> How do I run something in the background and not have it die when the terminal is killed?
<kuja> (gnome-terminal)
<adriyel> kuja, don't start it in the terminal XD
<adriyel> zomg...I just tried to escape to a terminal in windows.
<adriyel> dang it.
<kameron> kuja, run it from alt+f2
<adriyel> I hate win32.
<adriyel> evidently.
<kuja> kameron: Still dies.
<adriyel> using a terminal escape
<adriyel> kills the proggie in windows
<adriyel> I would venture a guess
<kameron> kuja, no, it doesn't. alt+f2, then type in the app name, enter. i shouldn't die.
<adriyel> as to say, that this is terminal number four.
<kuja> kameron: The script I am attempting to run is in an infinite loop. I can get it to work in a terminal as long as I don't kill it. `ruby /.../...`
<adriyel> kameron, see above, have a laugh at my stupidity.
<kameron> adriyel, i didn't really get it, my ninja friend
<adriyel> ok
<kuja> kameron: Apparently dies... :(
<kameron> kuja, .. what?
<adriyel> how do you switch terminals kameron in Linux?
<adriyel> now...think about that one
<kameron> adriyel, ctrl+alt+f#
<Protocol1> does ubuntu have SElinux on it?
<adriyel> now think about how I just disconnected then came back
<Eiscreme> big problem people ... there is no official MD5 Sum of Kubuntu ...
<adriyel> kameron, only if you're using X n00b
<kuja> kameron: The command I run is basically: `ruby script.rb`
<kuja> Where script.rb goes on forever.
<Eiscreme> http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<adriyel> it's alt-f# in pure terminal joy
<Eiscreme> no MD5 suim
<adriyel> now.
<adriyel> when I tried to use terminal four
<adriyel> what do you s'pose happened to my client?
<kameron> adriyel, yes, i know that.
<kameron> adriyel, i don't know, i haven't tried doing that before.
<adriyel> stupid unix reflexes.
<adriyel> it closed
<adriyel> the program
<kameron> adriyel, beisdes, i thought you were in win32?
<adriyel> alt-f4 is an escape sequence
<adriyel> kameron, yes I am, but I forgot that
<kameron> adriyel, ohhh, hahahha.
<adriyel> I am using blackbox for win32
<adriyel> and I forget sometimes
<adriyel> k?
<adriyel> and then I cry
<kameron> i didn't know they had it. it runs on top of the regular gui?
<adriyel> not quite
<adriyel> you have to kill explorer.exe
<adriyel> rip it out
<kuja> kameron: I run it with alt+f2, then I check back in terminal with `ps` to see if it's there. It isn't.
<adriyel> and replace it with blackbox
<adriyel> this doesn't always work.
<colm_working> it's an explorer.exe replacement
<adriyel> registry change is required.
<kameron> kuja, yeah, because it's a script, not a program.
<adriyel> touching the registry is like touching yourself...it feels good, but gets messy
<kameron> lmfao
<kuja> kameron: Eh? I don't get it.
<kameron> i hate touching the registry. touching myself, is another story.
<adriyel> example: "feel the power of 1337 registry hacking...omg windoze died"
<kameron> kuja, a script is different from a program
<kuja> kameron: Regardless of the terminology you're using, it's still an endless process, AFAIK.
<adriyel> kameron, I'd rather muck around with a bsd daemon
<kuja> kameron: What can I do?
<kameron> kuja, do you know the difference between a script and a program?
<adriyel> and that's comparable to sacrificing a goat
<adriyel> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA
<kuja> kameron: Interpreted code vs executable compiled code?
<adriyel> Gangsta's Paradise, ACAPELLA
<adriyel> lol, this is great
<kameron> kuja, sure, more/less.
<kameron> kuja, scripts require a shell, generally.
<ompaul> adriyel, please take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kuja> kameron: Ah, I see.
<skaja> i'm wondering where do i make ubuntu/gnome more nicer looking
<Madpilot> !tell skaja about themes
<adriyel> skaja system - preferences - themes
<kameron> skaja, start by not using gnome
<kameron> skaja, every gnome theme is ugly, period.
<adriyel> skaja, that's like asking Gandhi to be fat...or Rush Limbaugh to think...it just don't happen man
<kameron> truer words never spoken
<kuja> kameron: I'm a little lost here though. Is it possible to get the script going?
<Madpilot> skaja, the bot should have sent you a bunch of URLs - hunt thru to find a theme that suits you
<adriyel> kuja, I think he is trying to say that it is
<adriyel> Madpilot, much more satisfying to heckle GUI's
<skaja> i had kde/gnome installed but forgot how to do it :-(
<adriyel> can we make fun of KDE now?
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kuja> adriyel: I can do whatever to my knowledge to try to make it work, but I'm still unsure of the right thing.
<Madpilot> adriyel, on #ubuntu-offtopic, you can
<kameron> kuja, yes, from a shell
<adriyel> no fun.
<Wolfwood> Whew, better
<kuja> kameron: So an invisible shell, how so?
<kbrooks> kuja: i think, xgl
<kameron> kuja, lol.. dude, i said nothing of an invisible shell.
<adriyel> xgl, bleh. AIGLX for life.
<Wolfwood> KDE has always been a big stinkin' Windows clone to me
<cwillu> is there any chance that even though I'm running mozilla from it's own folder, it's still using code from the ubuntu mozilla?
<adriyel> kameron, make it a GHOST!
<kbrooks> talk about it in #ubuntu-xgl
<kameron> kuja, send me the script, or paste it at:
<ndlovu> any idea how I can change the editor that crontab -e opens by default (currently mc I think)?
<kameron> !tell kuja about paste
<kameron> kuja, so i can take a look
<adriyel> Wolfwood, and you'd rather have a big stinkin mac clone?
<adriyel> I'll pass on both.
<adriyel> *box for life.
<kuja> kameron: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/hYtLvD99.html -- It's a Ruby script
<Madpilot> folks - bash-the-GUIs can take place in #ubuntu-offtopic, please & thank you...
<Wolfwood> Does that mean Gnome's a Mac clone?
<kbrooks> Wolfwood: NO
<Wolfwood> Then I don't get it
<Madpilot> it means you can continue the chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<kbrooks> obey Madpilot please
<skaja> mac osx uses bsd i think
<Wolfwood> Oh quit attacing free speech
<Wolfwood> Nutters
<kameron> kuja, is it executable?
<Wolfwood> Or free spelling :P
<kuja> kameron: Yeah
<kbrooks> Wolfwood: free speech is not applicable to IRC, homes, companies, or any private instution including schools
<Wolfwood> Heh right
<adriyel> kbrooks, actually, I go to a PUBLIC, school
<Wolfwood> Free speech is permitted inside one's head ONLY
<redblade> Hey I'm back
<adriyel> one that mine and my parents' taxes paid for
<kuja> kameron: You saying that... made me try ./path/to/script from ALT+F2...
<adriyel> you know...public.
<kbrooks> Wolfwood: the *government* can't arrest you for speaking out against the *government*
<Wolfwood> I went to public school
<kuja> kameron: And, works, apparently.
<kameron> kuja, cool.
<adriyel> public school censorship is bleh.
<kameron> kuja, what ruby files do you need install to run a ruby script?
<Wolfwood> Government can't technically arrest anyone..
<ompaul> gents please  move the conversation to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic or Madpilot or I will enforce it and I don't want to op myself today, please
<kuja> kameron: sudo apt-get install ruby
<Wolfwood> I tried.
<cwillu> whats the link to the firefox 1.5 instructions again?
<Wolfwood> i know what I did - forgot my #
<redblade> So anyway i got mplayer and mozilla plugin but it won't play the mp3
<kbrooks> Wolfwood: show the ops you tried ;)
<Madpilot> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cwillu> thx
<Madpilot> np
<ndlovu> can anyone help me figure out why my cron jobs are not running (or one in particular)?
<redblade> Do I have to do something else now?
<Eiscreme> People,  _PLEASE_ give me an official   MD5-Sum  for the  Breezy   CD  ISO of  "Kubuntu"
<Eiscreme> there is none in any of the mirrors
<kameron> kuja, script works for me fine now that i have the ruby packages installed.
<cwillu> btw, if I start what I think is a mozilla.org build, go to about:, and see that it's still talking about ubuntu, does that mean I'm not running the program I think I'm running?
<skaja> oh god i dont know should i get gtk2.x theam/style or 1.x styles/themes?
<kameron> cwillu, probably
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, no md5sum file at the mirrors?
<ompaul> ndlovu, usually one of two problems the timing is wrong or the script carries no environment
<redblade> the site (mine) requires quicktime to be played
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: none
<kameron> cwillu, unless the moz.org build is an ubuntu one
<Madpilot> skaja, look for gtk2.x and Metacity stuff
<cwillu> it's not
<redblade> is quicktime available for Linux?
<ndlovu> ompaul: what do you mean it carries no environment?
<cwillu> downloaded from mozilla.org itself
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: thats really bad .. but please notice that I am talking about  Kubuntu
<ihavenohat> hey does anyone know why I can't get the players on the ubuntu live cd to play the .mp3 files from my usb memory stick
<r3v3rs3pa> anyone know why my mp3 dvds are being listed as 0 files/folders... i believe they are burned in um, whatchamacallit, udf format is it?
<kameron> ihavenohat, live-cd doesn't have mp3 support.
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, it's mostly the same mirrors, though, I think?
<ompaul> ndlovu, some assumption about paths or some such
<r3v3rs3pa> i am on ubuntu
<ihavenohat> thatnks
<redblade> QuickTime?
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: but different download directories
<redblade> !quicktime
<ubotu> from memory, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: I got my ISO from here:   http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: please do anything to give me an MD5-Sum  before I burn it
<Eiscreme> please
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, just a sec
<ndlovu> ompaul: I've set the path so it should work, and I don't think there are timing issues (but could be wrong). are there logs that I can check to see if it's running at all?
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/kubuntu/5.10/MD5SUMS
<kuja> kameron: Yeah. works for me too. the ./path/to/script.rb did the trick.
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: oh wow !!
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, the md5sum files are always right at the top of the directories w/ the ISOs
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: sorry
<kuja> kameron: Though: sh path/to/script.rb doesn't
<Madpilot> np
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: I am very sorry for bothering you .. I really tried to find them
<kameron> kuja, ./script
<kuja> yeah
<kuja> kameron: I don't quite understand the difference, yet.
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, it's OK - I was about to tell you to file a bug against the mirror you used, for not having the md5sum files :P
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: just one more question:   How can I verify the sums now?
<kameron> kuja, i can't really explain it.
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, which OS are you in right now?
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: Mepis
<Eiscreme> a debian based distro
<ompaul> ndlovu, /var/log/syslog has some info
<Madpilot> it should have the command-line md5 utils
<r3v3rs3pa> whelp, i answered my own question udf support has to be built in most distros, i assume it is the same with ubuntu
<Eiscreme> bash: md5: command not found
<ompaul> r3v3rs3pa, udf?
<kbrooks> question.
<Eiscreme> Enth: Couldn't find package md5
<r3v3rs3pa> err, ya my dvd's of mp3's show up as empty discs
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<kbrooks> tomboy should be included in dapper+1, no?
<cwillu> one of these days, I'm going to remember that the current folder _isn't_ on the system path
<ompaul> kbrooks, you should know to just ask :-
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, you want the "md5sum" util
<ompaul> kbrooks, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ the fountain of all knowledge
<kameron> cwillu, it is, isn't it?
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: cool I have it
<Eiscreme> Madpilot: thank you very much once more :)
<cwillu> no, you can't run an application in the current dir without prefixing it with ./
<skaja> how do i install a new style
<Madpilot> Eiscreme, just read the "Check the ISO" part on that page I gave you
<david> Can't install applications via "Install Application" must use apt
<david> because sudo seems to make problems
<cwillu> not that I take issue with that, I'm just fighting against 15 years of dos
<kameron> cwillu, oh.. yes.. i thought you meant you couldn't do that when you're in the dir.
<skaja> ok did it
<markitoxs> hello
<markitoxs> does anyone know, how to solve a " abi version mismatch" problem?
<kameron> word up markitoxs, welcome to the freenode party channel
<oga> i need to know which directory ubuntu stores its kernel headers
<thn1> Impossible d'afficher /media/usbdisk/Right Here Waiting.lrc.   There were no decoders to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.  How do I get to the mp3 mass storage unit to work on ubuntu?
<skaja> hay how do i get the debian menu image dont want the ubuntu image :-x
<oga> what directory does ubuntu keep the kernel source code?
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell thn1 about mp3
<spiderman> good afternoon everybody. i am new in ubuntu and I've been trying to set upmy DSL Network for mroe than a week. UNfortunately, I simply cannot connect.....
<Madpilot> need to get out of here - later, all. Have fun
<mdeboer> oga: did you install them?
<tonyyarusso> I officially hate my ISP!
<oga> dang.... probably not...... (following cisco installation guide for VPN setup).... how do i get them...  synaptic / from CD ???
<ompaul> spiderman, what are you using to create the dhcp leases?
<mdeboer> oga: synaptic should be ok. look for linux-headers
<oga> using Breezyk
<oga> thanks
<spiderman> ompaul: I don't understand, sorry.
<ompaul> spiderman, what is your network configuration
<spiderman> pppoe
<spiderman> a
<oga> and of course the question is now... what's the command to find out what kernel i'm using
<tonyyarusso> oga: uname -r
<skaja> there is somthing wrong with my apt-get it cant find nothing
<spiderman> ompaul:pppoe
<Delvien> hey guys how can i force a install of gstreamer-0.8misc ? everytime i apt-get update it tells me error cannot install
<dobblego> CD/DVD Creator gives me "some files have invalid filenames" - is there any way to figure out *which* files?
<ompaul> spiderman, not the question is your setup Internet - Router/Hub/device - Computer or Internet - Computer
<Delvien> dobblego most times its too long of a file name, look for those
<oga> mdeboer tonyyarusso much obliged
<dobblego> Delvien, cheers (what a pain!)
<spiderman> omapual:again, I don't know what you've just said
<dejx> what's the runlevel for just console
<dejx> not starting X at booting...
<ompaul> spiderman, I cam asking you what way is your computer connected to the internet is it via a device (router) or not
<cwillu> anybody know of an irc client that can sort/organize messages by sender?
<dejx> ompaul, you're still online
<dejx> :O
<ompaul> dejx, according to rumour that is false :-)
<tonyyarusso> Okay, it seems Gnome programs are having trouble accessing the internet, but irssi in a virtual terminal is just fine.  Any ideas?
<dejx> if you remember you helped my yesterday, it was today actually
<dejx> but i went to bed ;-)
<Delvien> hey guys how can i force a install of gstreamer-0.8misc ? everytime i apt-get update it tells me error cannot install
<ompaul> dejx, yes
<dejx> my/me
<cwillu> tony, is there a proxy involved?
<funkyHat> tonyyarusso, system > preferences > network proxy
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: What do you mean by sort?  For logs or something?
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: No.
<cwillu> no, like right now, everybody who's talking
<dejx> so? what's the runlevel, anyone?
<cwillu> rather than timestamp based
<dobblego> it was the funny "AE" character in the Tool Aenima song (for those who know it)
<anthony> hey, i have used linux (ubuntu 5.10rc and the release version) about 3 months ago, but i stopped shortly after, so i have forgotten pretty much all the commands, now could some one point me to the way of editing one's sources.list? i remembered it's something along the line of... sudo gedit something/sources.list
<ompaul> dejx, 1
<bimberi> anthony: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<oga> if i want to use make i need to use binutils or something like that hey
<rendi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy) -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, Upgrading to dapper? Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<ompaul> anthony, don't add in repos that are not for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> cwillu: I know Gaim can sort the buddy list by log size, maybe current activity, and you can get tabbed windows by group.
<funkyHat> oga, if you want to use make do this: sudo apt-get intsall build-essential
<dejx> thank you
* dejx reboot, let me try
<anthony> bimberi: thanks
<anthony> ompaul: i'm just enabling  the backport and the multiverse repository =)
<bimberi> anthony: np :)
<tonyyarusso> The best part about the internet connection thing is it's totally sketchy.  Up one minute, gone the next.
<ompaul> anthony, okay
<oga> funkyHat, thanks
<dejx> # Runlevel 1 is single-user.
<cwillu> what I'm thinking is, for example, in this room, there being a visible pane for each active chatter
<dejx> but i want tty1,tty2,tty3
<dejx> and this is a server, so, just not starting X
<dejx> id:4:initdefault:
<dejx> what num is there?
<bigmoe> anyone know what is the package for compiling csharp in ubuntu
<funkyHat> dejx, that's not a runlevel, just remove X from the startup scripts...
<funkyHat> dejx, or uninstall X
<cwillu> userPanes[ircMessage.user] .write(ircMessage.text) would be the idea
<dejx> aha, ok
<dejx> funkyHat, which runlever was previously
<dejx> in inittab?
<dejx> if you maybe know, cuz i changed and i dont remember now
<funkyHat> i'll look in mine
<funkyHat> 2
<dejx> thank you
<skaja>  Art Manager in not installed
<ccooke> dejx: Debian distributions only define runlevels 0, 1, 2 and 6. Normal operation is runlevel 2.
<ccooke> and Ubuntu inherits its approach from there
<Curtman> How do I make automake/aclocal/etc default to using version 1.9, and autoconf/autoheader/etc default to 2.50?
<ccooke> If you don't want X starting on bootup, then you can simply disable gdm in the 'services' panel (System -> Administration -> Services) or from the command line with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<skaja> !tell skaja about firewalls
<anthony> okay, what i would like to do now is do a clean "server install" of ubuntu, so just the base system, the reason for this is i don't want all the applications ubuntu pre-install on my computer (such as openoffice, xsane, evolution, etc.), yes i know i can remove them in synaptic packet manager but there might be unused dependencies left behind, and besides, i like to do a clean install =) so my question is: due to my lack o
<anthony> f knowledge with the CLI, i would like to get the x windows system (GUI), gnome, and the synaptic manager up and running after the server installation, what are the packages i need to get in order to get these things (GUI, which is gnome, and synaptic packet manager) up and running? (i know if i do sudo apt-get build-dep xorg then it will install xorg and all of its dependencies, the problem is i don't know which "core" pa
<anthony> ckages to install in order to get the GUI  up and running)
<skaja> !tell skaja about firefox
<funkyHat> anthony, you don't need to get build deps for anything.
<ccooke> anthony: okay. Firstly, you want the base system and ubuntu-minimal
<anthony> ok hold on  let me write these down, by the way, if there is a wiki or howto on this you guys can just direct me to there then i can just read up
<dejx> for mysql
<dejx> what the name of package to install with apt-get ?
<funkyHat> anthony, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome gdm synaptic
<oga> I'm getting an error saying that "could not attach to driver. Is the kernel module loaded"....  any help?
<bimberi> dejx: mysql-server, but check here ...
<bimberi> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dejx> root@server:/etc/init.d# chmod -x xorg-common
<ccooke> anthony: Secondly, there are nice command line tools which can help you work out this information
<dejx> this will stop starting X at booting, right?
<funkyHat> dejx, that will break things, don't do that
<dejx> its only *x*
<dejx> in init.d
<funkyHat> dejx, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
* skaja howto install firefox 1.5.1
<funkyHat> as ccooke said earlier
<ccooke> dejx: ... it will *break* things.
<ccooke> dejx: use the update-rc.d funkyHat and I gave you
<cwillu>  although that'd be one interesting way of breaking things... :)
<funkyHat> hehe
<dejx> ok:) i +x it back
<anthony> funkyHat: thank you, just for reconfirmation if i do that after the server installation of the base system then it will install the gnome gui correct?
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell skaja about firefox1.5
<anthony> ccooke: could you clarify what are these "nice command line tools" that you are referring  to?
<ccooke> anthony: sure.
<ccooke> anthony: to see what packages a package depends on, you say:
<funkyHat> anthony, yes, that will install the gnome gui, synaptic, the login screen(gdm) and the X server, and all dependencies of those packages
<ccooke> anthony: apt-cache depends packagename
<dejx> ok, lets reboot;)
<ccooke> anthony: to see what packages depend on a package, you do:
<ccooke> anthony: apt-cache rdepends packagename
<funkyHat> anthony, actually, you may rather install gnome-core than gnome
<funkyHat> anthony, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome-core gdm synaptic
<michael> #ubuntu-fr
<funkyHat> the gnome package includes quite a few extras that you may not want, like gnome-office
<kuja> Or simply... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :)
<ccooke> anthony: you should also try 'apt-cache show packagename', which gives you all the metadata for packagename
<gnomefreak> pssssst ubuntu-desktop ;)
<funkyHat|away> kuja, anthony wants a minimal installation
<gnomefreak> than he doesnt want gnome :(
<ccooke> anthony: Also, if you're going for a minimal build, try installing debfoster.
<kuja> funkyHat|away: Not exactly the priviledge on systems like Debian, Ubuntu, RedHat, or all non-Gentoo systems for that mater.
<kuja> matter, even.
<kuja> "minimal" is possible, but may not be satisfactory.
<skaja> dont have a /opt dir
<ccooke> anthony: it will allow you to prune things
<funkyHat|away> skaja, sudo mkdir /opt?
<Fredde> Has anyone here tried cedega for playing games?
<tonyyarusso> I give up.  I'm going to bed and hoping my ISP gets its act together before I go online next, or I might just scream, probably at them over the phone.
<kuja> Fredde: I have, but I don't like it. I'd rather just use Windows for that.
<ccooke> kuja: ... I'd have to dispute that. The debian base system (which ubuntu uses) is a very good eample of a minimal system - it's small but you can a huge number of things with it.
<Fredde> kuja: ok
<kuja> ccooke: The base system, yes.
<ccooke> it's not, say, an embedded system. But if you need one of those, you need to tailor it for your hardware anyway
<kuja> ccooke: Once you start installing things, you don't have as much control on dependencies as you'd want, because it's all precompiled.
<gnomefreak> all depends on how YOU define satisfactory (when spelled right)
<ccooke> kuja: actually, you have all the control you need.
<ccooke> kuja: precompilation is a nice thing which works for most people
<kuja> Yes, I agree.
<ccooke> but you should have deb-src lines, so you can recompile anything you need.
<kuja> I'm not a fan of Gentoo, personally, it's really a PITA for my p3 500, and precompiled packages fit perfectly for this desktop.
<oga> ok i'm trying to install a VPN link w/ Cisco & ubuntu , i've downloaded the linux-headers but it doesent seem to work i'm afraid I don't actually have the kernel source, which one do i need? uname -r gives "2.6.12-10-386" but synaptic does not seem to have that kernel source
<anthony> funkyHat: thank you for your help!; ccooke: so i would be installing debfoster along with the xserver_org, gnome-core, gdm, and synaptic correct?
<ccooke> oga: the -386 bit is the architecture
<oga> ccooke: i know but there is no source for 2.6.12
<test> 
<ccooke> oga: the package is linux-source-2.6.12
<ndlovu> ompaul: I've checked my logs and the user's crontab just doesn't seem to be running. I've put the output of crontab -e (together with the relevant backup script) here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9443. Is there something wrong with it?
<oga> and it was right there all the time, (i'm blind)
<ccooke> oga: and it's in main. so, yes. It exists.
<oga> i was just looking in the wrong place like a fool
<anthony> ccooke: nevermind, i got it, thank you very much for your help also! and wish me luck =)
<ndlovu> ompaul: the backup script works fine if I run it from the command line
<skaja> how do i configer the firewall
<gnomefreak> skaja: use firestarter
<skaja> whats that
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell skaja about firestarter
<gnomefreak> how important is fileroller? is it safe to delete or is that what apt uses? is there a way to configure it?
<ompaul> ndlovu, sorry I was off doing stuff - em how about including the path to mysqldump
<gnomefreak> not even gonna ask :(
<skaja> tony that did not tell me how to set it up
<skaja> wow
<skaja> err i ment gnomefreak
<kuja> Ah damn. This would have been a good time to test my bot. I've always been waiting for a netsplit. They don't happen as often as they used to on FreeNode... grr
<gnomefreak> skaja: its not going to due to everyones system being different but first you really  should install it
<ompaul> gnomefreak, file-roller is part of gnome - so I imagine it could be removed, why are you thinking about removing it
<skaja> it is instaal apt-get cant find it
<gnomefreak> ompaul: when i download a tar it puts it into /tmp even though i direct it somewhere else
<gnomefreak> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Agent_bob> if i do an 'ifconfig' and it says nothing.   does that mean that ssh can not work ?
<ndlovu> ompaul: hmm.. it seems it was the user path that was missing: 55 * * * * /home/user/.backupscr.sh seems to work. Thanks for the help!
<gnomefreak> they didnt add the add:(
<gnomefreak> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<ompaul> ndlovu, ahh
<gnomefreak> skaja: enable universe repo
<Agent_bob> anyone know about sshd  that might help me trubble shoot my self ?
* xota re
<andrew_> ubuntu is cool i may even get rin of windoze
<skaja> dont know how?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell skaja about universe
<gnomefreak> skaja: enable multiverse while your there too
<Agent_bob> networking support is where ?
* cwillu sighs
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it works perfectly for me, did some tests like created new archives
<dooglus> ndlovu: is .backupscr.sh executable?
<cwillu> it's sad when you stay up so late that you're actually getting up really early
<ompaul> dooglus, he has it solved
<dooglus> ok
<ndlovu> dooglus: yep. working now
<Agent_bob> tty23 [greg$~]  ssh -l greg localhost
<Agent_bob> RossH: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection timed out
* ompaul goes to have an adventure
<gnomefreak> ompaul: thats strange are you running dapper or breezy?
<skaja> i have 5.10 what is the code name?
<gnomefreak> breezy
<gnomefreak> skaja: breezy badger is 5.10
<andrew_> erm hello
<skaja> thanks
<dooglus> ndlovu: I wonder why ./.backupscr.sh wasn't working?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, 5.10 breezy _was_ the name in pre production
<Agent_bob> tty23 [greg$~]  ssh -l greg localhost
<Agent_bob> RossH: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection timed out
<nathanj> my tv card is detected fine but there is nothing @ /dev/video...?
!lilo:*! Whoops, lost a small regional hub...affected users, about 350
<dooglus> ompaul: check in /etc/lsb-release : "breezy" is still the code name
<ompaul> dooglus, it should not be :-/ officially that name dies when it reaches the wire to change it would be a cause of serious pain
<Agent_bob> how to get sshd and ssh to play on the same box ?
<ompaul> but a good point and well made :)
<gnomefreak> where would i find the conf file for fileroller other than gconf in home
<dooglus> ompaul: also, http://ubuntu.com/download says: 'The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 5.10 "The Breezy Badger".'
<ompaul> dooglus, have a look in this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/sounder archive for Re: On the subject of naming the Dapper successor month of Feburary
<kbrooks> how do i use gdesklets!
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: it should be in your menu
<dejx> apt-get is very cool, is there any search function
<dejx> like
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i launnched it
<dejx> apt-get search hihi
<Agent_bob> oh crap!   would this line in /etc/security/access.conf have anything to do with it ????    ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection timed out
<tsw> dejx: apt-cache search
<dejx> and it will found all
<dejx> thank!
<dejx> :D
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: choose what you want (its kind of like a tree)
<Agent_bob> -:ALL:ALL EXCEPT LOCAL
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i picked one
<dooglus> ompaul: any particular URL?
<ompaul> dejx, apt-cache search and when you want to know more apt-cache show
<gnomefreak> dejx: apt-cache search packagename
<Agent_bob> so if i change that to -:root:ALL EXECPT LOCAL  it should work ?
<ompaul> dooglus, look for Jane Silber's post in Febuary https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2006-February/date.html from the archive link on that page
<Agent_bob> ok thanks for all the help guys.  next time i'll just figure it out my self.
<dooglus> ompaul: I see.  So they don't intend to call it "breezy" after launch, but did so, and continue to do so on the official site.
* kbrooks pokes everyone
<dooglus> ompaul: I'm not surprised :)
* cwillu jabs kb;
<ompaul> dooglus, :-) no comment
<omen> hi
<kbrooks> what is missing from ubuntu?
<omen> can anyone tell me how to install packages that arent in the SPM?
<skaja> lots of stuff
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell omen about repositories
<gnomefreak> omen: what package?
<CarinArr> omen, .deb packages?
<kbrooks> skaja: like?
<omen> the package for amsn 0.95
<mdeboer> hi, i try to run xgl and compiz, following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto , but after run compiz --replace ...., my windows don't have a titlebar anymore. any idea what might be wrong?
<kbrooks> omen: not packages
<nathanj> how can i look at my current kernel config
<kbrooks> i'm talking about
<funkyHat> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<ndlovu> dooglus: sorry, was away... not sure why ./.backupscr.sh didn't work, but I suspect it doesn't use the user's home directory as the current directory. whatever you run must be explicit from the root or in the path
<omen> i have version .94
<omen> but i want to upgrade to 0.95
<xxorg> hello
<funkyHat> omen, do you have a .deb file for 0.95?
<xxorg> how may I undelete some files from a linux partition?
<gnomefreak> omen: its more work than its worth (what ive heard from people) funky no they dont
<kbrooks> xxorg: cant.
<skaja> ubuntu is a debian distro debian uses 13 cds ubuntu uses 1
<shukhrat> hello people i recently install Ubuntu , how can i install MySQL ?
<kbrooks> skaja: and?
<xxorg> kbrooks: can't I?
<omen> its just .package?
<kbrooks> shukhrat: which mysql?
<CarinArr> xxorg, how didyou delete it?
<kbrooks> omen: its not hard to install .packages
<gnomefreak> omen: its a .tar.gz iirc
<shukhrat> MySQL 4.1 server
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, looks like he has an autopackage
<kbrooks> omen:
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh that should be easy enough than
<omen> how do i do it?
<omen> im rather new
<kbrooks> omen: go to autopackage.org
<xxorg> I wanted to remove all the file in a directory
<xxorg> and I made "rm * /directory/" :D
<funkyHat> kbrooks, autopackages auto-install the autopackage manager don't they...
<xxorg> so I deleted all the files in my $HOME
<kbrooks> omen: the channel for AP talk is #autopackage
<macewan> grrr, hate when totem takes over for .rm links in firefox
<funkyHat> kbrooks, so no need to visit the site
<CarinArr> xxorg, then you can't recover them with any standard tools
<CarinArr> maybe be able to find a disk recovery tool or something tho.. no idea
<kbrooks> funkyHat: dont understand
<kbrooks> funkyHat:
<dooglus> ndlovu: well, I made ~/script.sh and that runs when I run "./script.sh" from a crontab
<kbrooks> http://www.autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/?PHPSESSID=673c8a527699a9b512da345886d753b7
<CarinArr> xxorg, the more you use the drive the less chance you'd have of recovering it tho
<funkyHat> omen, uninstall amsn, and then chmod +x packagename.package && sudo ./packagename.package
<shukhrat> MySQL administrator doesn't work why ?
<macewan> how do i reset it browser to use realplay instead of totem
<xxorg> can I install the recovery software on the same partition?
<ndlovu> dooglus: there's a cron guide here: http://esm2.imt-mrs.fr/~staffelb/guide_linux/part1/cron.html, which seems to agree with you. Must be something strange in my setup
<funkyHat> kbrooks, ahh, that's easier to follow
<kbrooks> funkyHat: does he really want to install from CLI? :)
<funkyHat> hehehe
<omen> thnx funky
<funkyHat> omen, look at the link that kbrooks just posted: how to install without using the command line :)
<CarinArr> xxorg, well you could but it probably wouldn't be a fantastic idea as you might overwrite it
<CarinArr> i.e. overwrite the area where your stuff was before you deleted it
<nyet1david> hi
<dooglus> ndlovu: of course, it's best to specify the full path anyway.  I was just curious as to why it wasn't working.  what if you add a line to your crontab saying:    * * * * * pwd >> /tmp/pwd
<dooglus> ndlovu: then wait a minute and look at /tmp/pwd to see what directory it is using
<ndlovu> dooglus: lemme try that
<nyet1david> can anyone help me install java in linux
<_Rex> Hi
<funkyHat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ompaul> !java
* ompaul makes tea for funkyHat 
<CarinArr> heh
<funkyHat> hehehe
<dooglus> ndlovu: don't forget to take the line out again after, or it'll keep writing to /tmp/pwd every minute
<shukhrat> HOW INSTALL MYSQL ? PEOPLE HELP
<shukhrat> PLEASE
<shukhrat> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shukhrat
<funkyHat> shukhrat, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<funkyHat> !info mysql-server
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: please turn the caps off
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
<dooglus> shukhrat: TYPE "SUDO APT-GET INSTALL MYSQL-SERVER" INTO A TERMINAL
<funkyHat> dooglus, lol
<_Rex> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is, like, For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<_Rex> !info shipit
<ndlovu> dooglus: it is /home/user. maybe it was just a timing issue then that was the problem...
<skaja> ubotu tell skaja about universe
<dooglus> ndlovu: you mean you wrote the crontab just after it was due to 'go off'?
<ndlovu> dooglus: well, just before but it could have been *too* close
<mod^> is K8 amd athlon64
<dooglus> is there any way for a regular user without sudo access to use anacron to make sure jobs get run once a day?
<takedown> !video
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, takedown
<LaMatita> firestarter block my internet connection. why this?
<dooglus> LaMatita: it's a firewall.  that's what firewalls do.
<kbrooks> LaMatita: firewals do that
<ndlovu> dooglus: I've tried removing the /home/user and it's working as it should now. Actually the way I had it before was just to run the mysqldump command, and that wasn't working. that could have been the path though.
<_Rex> What is the time it is necessary to receive free ubuntu CD?
<ndlovu> dooglus: run the mysqldump command directly I mean, without a script
<LaMatita> ok but firefox doesn't open some pages
<Ng> dooglus: crontab -e
<dooglus> ndlovu: your PATH is set to /usr/bin:/bin by cron.  mysqldump is in /usr/bin, so that should be OK
<dooglus> Ng: that's for cron, not anacron.
<skaja> thanks gnomefreak for the help
<Ng> dooglus: anacron just runs cron jobs
<drgreborn> hi all, just a quick qn, how do i install mingw? thanks you
<LaMatita> there's a firestarter guide?
<dooglus> Ng: I want to make sure a job runs once a day, even if the machine isn't on 24/7
<shukhrat> dear all !!! mysql doesn't want install but anywhere many thanks !!!
<shukhrat> i 'll try leter !
<dooglus> Ng: I don't think "crontab -e" can solve that problem, but if it can, would you give details please?
<Ng> dooglus: I guess you could stick the files in /etc/cron.daily/ and give the user permission to edit them
<skaja> ok now how do i start up firestarter
<dooglus> Ng: that gives the user complete root access, so I may as well give him sudo access.
<dooglus> Ng: I'd rather not do that.
<ndlovu> dooglus: that's what I thought also, but it wasn't working with " 55 * * * * mysqldump | bzip2 > backup.sql.bz2"
<elkbuntu> skaja, most likely applications -> system tools
<mdeboer> is anyone using dapper + gnome + xgl + compiz succesfully here?
<elkbuntu> or type the word into a term
<ufo> how do i mount ssh with sshfs?
<shukhrat> russian ??? any Russian
<ufo> in fstab
<shukhrat> here ?
<dooglus> ndlovu: is your machine up 24/7?
<scav> mdeboer: , yeh
<LaMatita> how can i set java 5 path?
<Ng> dooglus: it's still possible because cron can specify what user to run as, so you could make a new cron.daily for that user, but it does sound like anacron should really be updated to offer user level anacrontabs too
<Ng> but mostly anacron sucks, leave your machine on 24/7 ;)
<ndlovu> dooglus: no, it's my personal laptop, so it's pretty random
<mdeboer> scav: did you follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto ?
<dooglus> Ng: anacron works well for me, but only as root.
<skaja> brb
<scav> no, the one on ubuntuforums
<mdeboer> scav: i did, but after running compiz, my windows have no decorations
<scav> did you install compiz-gnome?
<mdeboer> yes
<scav> try gnome-window-decorator
<scav> before you launch compiz
<mdeboer> brb
<dooglus> Ng: can you explain further?  I can see that cron allows me to specify which user to run as, but it's anacron which can run things once a day, not cron, so how does that help?
<mgdm> Is NetworkManager or something similar in Dapper? I'm trying to configure WPA in Breezy and it's a bit of a pain unless I drop to the CLI, which I hoped we were past :D
<shukhrat> is it imposible install in ubuntu rpm files ?
<variant> shukhrat: not impossible.. but why would you want to?
<dooglus> shukhrat: it's possible, using 'alien', but you should try to find a .deb or build from source.
<mdeboer> scav: same problem
<Ng> mgdm: yes
<IbeeX> Hello can somabady hellp me with ALSA config?
<Ng> dooglus: have anacron call su - SOMEUSER run-parts /home/SOMEUSER/cron.daily/   or something like that
<mdeboer> IbeeX: what is your problem
<IbeeX> I have nforce4 epox motherboard with acl850 chipset
<dooglus> Ng: ok, that should work.  thanks
<elkbuntu> eeps i forgot how to escape sudo
<JThomas> I switched to Linux from the Mac
<IbeeX> and I can't get microphone working
<JThomas> I highly reccomend that you tell any former mac users about Gdesklets as it allows you to create a very functional dock
<mdeboer> Ibeex: with alsamixer?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: exit?
<IbeeX> then I tried to install realtek driver for linux and it broke my ALSA
<Spooksie> does anyone know Grub here
<IbeeX> I tried and alsa mixer is OK microphone is unmuted
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, too easy, ty
<mdeboer> IbeeX: how?
<gnomefreak> Spooksie: just ask your question please if they know they will answer
<IbeeX> and then I culd't reinstall alsa from packages
* gnomefreak working on screwing my system up :(
<Spooksie> having problems with Grub booting OSX, Have put in 'title OSx - root (hd0,0) - chainloader + 1' wont boot
<IbeeX> asamixer and scrooll to mic settings and it say on and volume level is all the way up
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, try installing xubuntu-desktop atm for some moderate non-fatal fun
<mdeboer> IbeeX: yes, that should work
<comptonGame> huh
<comptonGame> dejx hi :9
<dejx> ola
<mdeboer> IbeeX: the drivers that come with the kernel should be ok. no need to install them seperately
<IbeeX> but it is not working
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i have the beta xfce installed
<mdeboer> IbeeX: are you sure it is not a hardware problem?
<IbeeX> and then I didn't hade any sound
<gnomefreak> im having fileroller issues
<IbeeX> on Win XP it is workig
<mdeboer> IbeeX: hmm...
<flaxi> Now, I just installed ubuntu, and on my gnome desktop I have two icons: hdb1 and hda5 (my NTFS partitions), and when I try to open them, it tells me I don't have permission (for I am not root), so why are they there by default? How can I use those icons to access them?
<stu> who just swore - "*** XP"! shame on ya
<IbeeX> i tried to reinstall alsa-tools but nothing no sound
<IbeeX> :)
<mdeboer> IbeeX: i do not know this driver... better ask on the alsa mailing list
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i'm just waiting impatiently until repos finish behaving... i'm not brave enough to try smart update or whatever
<zdenal> test
<Jonnings> Can someone please tell me why Ubuntu refuses to accept that i use two different wlan settings? It works if i specify the key and remain in the "network settings" thingy, but when i press ok it goes back to my old settings.. sup?
<IbeeX> also how do you manualy setup alsi in UBUNTU there is no alsaconfig ??
<mdeboer> gotta go...
<IbeeX> bye
<Spooksie> having problems with Grub booting OSX, Have put in 'title OSx - root (hd0,0) - chainloader + 1' wont boot
<Dieseldd> irc.freenode.net
<pansonic> is there an "AlbumWrap" type programme for ubuntu?
<CarinArr> are you sure osx are on hd0,0?
<skaja1> why is ssh trying to connect with me
<flaxi> Anyone?
<Dieseldd> Simple Backup help requested...
<Spooksie> CarinArr :
<jetscreamer> Spooksie: #grub if you need
<Dieseldd> Is simple backup part of the Ubuntu installation?
<Spooksie> CarinArr : it was the 1st thing i installed on the hdd
<shukhrat> looking for russians
<stu> Jonnings - best to set a profile in the network settings with one wlan active and the other deactived - then vice vera. So when you need to switch its just the profile switch and either one card active or other
<CarinArr> spooksie, you're probably better off in #grub like jetscreamer says
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Spooksie> no one is talking in grub
<gnomefreak> i cant believe you cant change the path in fileroller :(
<jetscreamer> Spooksie: just ask, and wait
<flaxi> I just installed ubuntu, and on my gnome desktop I have two icons: hdb1 and hda5 (my NTFS partitions), and when I try to open them, it tells me I don't have permission (for I am not root), so why are they there by default? How can I use those icons to access them?
<jetscreamer> sometimes you wait for a while
<jetscreamer> sometimes not
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Spooksie about grub
<gnomefreak> Spooksie: read the pm ubotu sent you
<Spooksie> oki, if you installed something fresh on a hdd for the 1st time would that be hd0,0?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what path in fileroller?
<jetscreamer> flaxi: ammend your fstab for access
<gnomefreak> dooglus: its sent to /tmp i want /home
<jetscreamer> Spooksie: that's actually really a trick question
<dooglus> gnomefreak: when you extract?  or the temporary file?
<jetscreamer> it depends
<flaxi> jetscreamer, thank you
<Jonnings> stu: "location" = profile? Is it possible then to add an extra wireless connection, even tho i only have 1 wireless card?
<gnomefreak> all of them the tar goes there first than when i extract it from cli it stays there
<Spooksie> is there any partition viewed in ubuntu? so i can see all the partitions?
<gnomefreak> i want it like it used to be when i say save here it saves here
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't quite get it.  what are you doing exactly?
<jetscreamer> cat /proc/partitions, cfdisk, fdisk -l
<gnomefreak> dooglus: when i download a tar it saves it in /tmp  i want it saved in /home
<stu> Jonnings: ah - thought you meant 2 cards - have you got kubuntu installed or just using gnome?
<skaja> is there a way to install lilo?
<stu> reason is you could put kwifi on
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i dont want fileroller to start automaticlly either
<jetscreamer> Spooksie: apt-get install lilo
<gnomefreak> skaja: yes
<dooglus> gnomefreak: that doesn't sound like a file-roller issue.  file-roller didn't download the file and put it in /tmp did it?
<jetscreamer> oops NOOO
<Jonnings> stu: i use the stuff that comes with ubuntu 5.10
<jetscreamer> that was for whoever
<shukhrat> package should be filed - what it is mean ? when i trying install mysql it says package should be filed.
<gnomefreak> dooglus: something is regaurdles of where i put to save it to
<skaja> i like old school :p
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what are you downloading with?
<gean> hi all
<gnomefreak> ff
<Jonnings> stu: i connect to two wireless different network (one at work, one at home). It refuses me to specify a key for the net at work
<dooglus> 1.5.0.1?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jonnings> stu: if i press Ok, that is
<stu> if you go into synaptic and look for kwifi - OR go to ADD/Remove Applications and expand the internet section / system tools < cant remember which you can get kwifi and that'll handle the profiles nicely
<Jonnings> im using the net at work atm, so it works nicely
<gnomefreak> dooglus: my ff settings for downloads are going to /home but they are not they are going into /tmp
<_jason> gnomefreak: isn't their an option if firefox's download prefs?
<gean> is there any chance to use some GUI to enlarge my partition (10GB are free now, there will be no windows+wine on this laptop any longar...)
<skaja> who wants to see somthing funny
<gnomefreak> _jason: its set to /home/gnomefreak
<_jason> skaja: in #ubuntu-offtopic, a lot of people :)
<_jason> gnomefreak: does firefox just download to /tmp or do they open in fileroller?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I think that's because ff isn't "save"ing the download, it's "open"ing it.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: did you tell it to open a .tar file once, and tick "always do this in future"?
<gnomefreak> _jason: while its downloading i can open /tmp and see it than fileroller auto opens to extract it and in prefference for fileroller says path /tmp
<gean> where can i get some information on partitioning and repartitioning
<gnomefreak> dooglus: no i dont think i did
<skaja> blocked connections port 445 service microsoft ds
<flaxi> jetscreamer, what did you mean by ammend the fstab file? I just quickly read http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html, but cannot find anything about letting me a user access my NTFS drives... I mean, they're there, but im not root, so I can't access them
<_jason> gnomefreak: but if you do nothing, does the file open in fileroller by itself when it finishes downloading?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: and is this ".tar" or ".tar.gz" or what, the file you're trying to download?
<roh> hi
<jetscreamer> what is the ubotu factoid for the fstab
<gnomefreak> tar.gz
<jetscreamer> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<gnomefreak> im in ff prefference and nothing is in the download actions part
<flaxi> jetscreamer, they're already configured there
<jetscreamer> flaxi: you add umask=000 in the most basic crude form
<flaxi> ahhh
<flaxi> thank you, that's what I was confused about
<jetscreamer> flaxi: man mount search fmask & dmask if you want to get fancy
<jetscreamer> see also uid & gid
<drgreborn> Just a qn, is there a tutorial on setting up mingw on ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: yes it's save here or ask or open d/l manager, or something
<h3ax> ..
<h3ax> amfg
<anthony> ccooke: it worked out perfectly =) i had to  install x-window-system-core though to make things work, i think the problem was with fonts, the xserver kept crashing on boot
<gnomefreak> jetscreamer: its set to save in /home/gnomefreak but it wont save it there anything
<h3ax> any one with a little time to help meh out ?
<_jason> h3ax: just ask :)
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: sounds weird, what happens if you have it set to ask every time?
<gnomefreak> good question let me try
<jetscreamer> use wget :)
<h3ax> I got ubuntu running on a VMware as GuestOS, its been starting just fine and running 24/7 also. now i am just getting BlackScreen when laounche procedures are finished... ie when it should show Login screen i just have black screen
<h3ax> wow now i just got to get a glimpse of my login screen
<h3ax> and it disappeard again tho =/
<Howitzer> if i want to remove everything openoffice related, what term do i have to use in 'sudo apt-get remove xxxxxx' ?
<jetscreamer> try openoff* ... or apt-cache search then use the lowest common denominator
<snowblink> h3ax, click to enter the vm. Sounds like the screen saver might be kicking in.
<Tiffany16> is there actually any way to write to an ntfs partition using ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> Tiffany16: yes it could be done if you were desperate but you don't really want to
<Tiffany16> why is that?
<jetscreamer> Tiffany16: use a vfat dmz
<jetscreamer> because it only writes to preexisting files atm
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I see.  I get the same problem.
<jetscreamer> no create
<h3ax> snowblink, "click to enter" sorry but what ya mean by that ? its not screen saver couse its not reacting to mouse movement nor key clicks
<jetscreamer> and still might hose you so i wouldn't try
<jetscreamer> and i do some weird stuff
<dooglus> gnomefreak: (well, with .tgz files I do - my web server won't server .tar.gz files for some reason)
<Howitzer> wtf
<Tiffany16> i see...
<snowblink> h3ax, you're running vmware and saying the screen is going black?
<Howitzer> when i try that, it wants to remove every language-support Oo
<Tiffany16> oh well, ill forget that idea then...
<rahul> hello
<h3ax> yeah when i reach login procedure
<Howitzer> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Howitzer>   aspell aspell-en aspell-nl dictionaries-common gnome-spell language-support-en language-support-nl mozilla-thunderbird-locale-nl myspell-en-gb
<Howitzer>   myspell-en-us
<snowblink> h3ax, when I see that happening, it is because nothing is happening in that vm.
<Howitzer> oops
<Howitzer> sorry
<kos> is there any gui vpn client (pptp) ?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I don't have the manpages
<jetscreamer> Howitzer: me personally, i like dselect's feature that you can highlight a header/title/subsection and preform operations on the entire section
<h3ax> Nothing happeninge ?
<jetscreamer> try synaptic maybe
<h3ax> happening
<jetscreamer> the manpages for...
<h3ax> well i got a glimpse of the login screen before and then it disappeard
<h3ax> again
<gnomefreak> im assuming ff should have asked me before downloading it
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  what did it download?
<jetscreamer> when you tell it to open the d/l manager yeah think so gnomefreak
<thng> how do I get a mass storage unit  under ubuntu loaded.  Regarding mp3, the following question arise regarding decoder not found.  Impossible to read the media.
<snowblink> h3ax, if you switch to any tty, after some time it will go blank if you do nothing
<_jason> gnomefreak: still no luck?
<gnomefreak> jetscreamer: it never did it just started
<jetscreamer> thng w32codecs maybe
<gnomefreak> nope
<snowblink> h3ax, how long before your login disappears?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: it doesnt matter what i download
<h3ax> well it aint even showing.. i got a glimpse 0.1 sec like and the screen goes blac
<h3ax> kk
<h3ax> k
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: no idea. you could try moving the .mozilla or .ff or whatever in your home dir and start with a clean slate and see what happens
<h3ax> but that was the only time i got a glimpse of it
<h3ax> ..
<h3ax> btw
<shukhrat> by all
<Zoroaster> is there a way to switch amongst workspaces using only the keyboard?
<shukhrat> BYE ALL
<jetscreamer> ctrl alt # here
<jetscreamer> for desktops
<jetscreamer> ymmv
<Guardiann> shukhrat bye :)
<jetscreamer> and i don't mean f#
<Howitzer> can it hurt to remove language-support-en x language-support-nl?
<h3ax> its right after bootup is done and its loading in Loginscreen
<_jason> Zoroaster: you can set it to whatever you want in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<jetscreamer> not if you don't use that language
<Zoroaster> _jason, thanks for the help
<derek_> Hi!
<cwillu> (left ctrl and alt)
<h3ax> its not cause i am not "useing" it or makeing movements on the screen
<derek_> Can someone please help me run a .java file on my Ubuntu system?
<Tiffany16> is it possible to have multiple wallpapers for various virtual workspaces in ubuntu?
<alynx> h3ax: You do get the text mode to work?
<jetscreamer> Tiffany16: yes
<h3ax> yeah i just booted recovery mode
<Tiffany16> how?
<h3ax> i am in root now
<jetscreamer> Tiffany16: i just know it can be easily set up, i never wanted to though
<IdleOne> !tell derek_  about java
<Tiffany16> oh well
<ufo> eny good synaptics touchpad conf util?
<gnomefreak> should i get rid of the .mozilla or open .mozilla and get rid of firefox?
<alynx> h3ax: i had a simmillar problem once. Had to edit my xorg.conf and change my grapichs driver
<ccooke> Zoroaster: There's a default keyboard shortcut of ctrl-alt-left and ctrl-alt-right, too
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: just mv it, don't delete it, you might want it back
<derek_> IdleOne, I've installed the java runtime using a .deb file ..it works in my firefox browser.. isn't that enough to run a .java file?
<h3ax> alynx, ok. what did you have to do the the Conf ?
<gnomefreak> jetscreamer: where am i mv it to?
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: and i'd mv the .mozilla to like .moz-bckup or something
<jetscreamer> just rename it
<Zoroaster> ccooke, this is what I was looking for, perfect, thanks, it works good
<jetscreamer> mv==rename or move
<pudland> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<MetaMorfoziS> !directrendering
<alynx> i have a gforce 6600GT and had to change the "driver" section from nv to nvidia , had to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx first though
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alynx> h3ax: i have a gforce 6600GT and had to change the "driver" section from nv to nvidia , had to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx first though
<h3ax> hmm i got the same card
<chmod775> Folks I have a problem
<gnomefreak> jetscreamer:  so i want to type mv rename .mozilla .moz-bckup?  that right command?
<alynx> h3ax: well :) i think thats the problem
<Howitzer> yeeha
<Howitzer> no more openoffice!
<chmod775> I have wireless netgear router
<pudland> !dri
<ubotu> pudland: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: mv .mozilla .moz-bckup
<Tiffany16> ouch
<kameron> gnomefreak, mv .mozille .mozbackup
<Howitzer> Abiword FTW!
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<chmod775> What is happening is that I am browsing on my neighbours connection
<chmod775> instead of mine
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: spell it right though eh, unlike me
<h3ax> sec ima try that out.. i just med Xorg in root and i shows me a white and black Dotted screen (like when the TV aint tuned on a usable frequenzy)
<ccooke> Zoroaster: you can also assign shortcuts in the keyboard shortcuts panel - The unassigned ones are for shifting directly to a numbered desktop and for moving "up" a desktop (for when you don't have all desktops in a line)
<kameron> gnomefreak, 'mv' moves files, but if the last string isn't a destination, it just renames it to that, or moves it and renames it
<chmod775> I use a wirless netgear router but in network-admin SMC wireless device is detected
<alynx> h3ax: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and then edit your xorg.conf and replace nv with nvidia. Then restart x
<chmod775> what should I do to configure my network ?
<chmod775> I am kinda confused
<alynx> h3ax: then tell me how it goes
<pontusen> chmod775,  try net-setup eth0 ?
<h3ax> sure will
<gnomefreak> ok its renamed
<mikul> what shall i change to be able to use my soundcard for more then just one program at the same time?
<funkyHat> alynx, rather than editing xorg.conf he should run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jetscreamer> now it's a virgin
<gnomefreak> so just try again see if it helped?
<jetscreamer> yeah.. but you'd still have to change the d/l prefs... iirc it's set by default to go to the desktop gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok yeah i figured that
<alynx> funkyHat: maybe so , but i got it to work that way , so thats why I was saying it. If your method works better , thats fine
<h3ax> funkyHat, so apt-get install nivida-glx
<h3ax> and thne sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<chmod775> ok pontusen
<funkyHat> yeah, that configures xorg.conf for the nvidia driver
<skaja> does debian/ubuntu support pcie?
<erez> mikul:  i think that you have to install ALSA, try looking for the howto in the ubuntuforums.
<chmod775> pontusen, net-setup ????
<jetscreamer> yes skaja
<mikul> okej
<pontusen> funkyHat,  and might screw much other things up, iirc.
<mikul> erez, thx, will try
<jetscreamer> alsa is the default isn't it
<pontusen> chmod775,  yes, might be needed to install something from the repos first, tho
<funkyHat> pontusen, I haven't heard about it screqing anything up...
<chmod775> what package ?
<funkyHat> *screwing
<Q_Continuum> Haven't checked in awhile - any benefit to running AMD64 versus i386?
<h3ax> well Downloading and isntalling now lets see how it works
<h3ax> =)
<pontusen> funkyHat,  was a long time ago, my xorg.conf went screwed up, changed it manually later. don't know if it's good now :)
<jetscreamer> no, in fact you should get an 8088 processor...
<alynx> h3ax: nice
<alynx> i even play world of warcraft in Linux now :)
<h3ax> ehhehe
<gnomefreak> i still have the .mozilla dir in home and now also the new one
<funkyHat> alynx, with cedega?
<chmod775> pontusen, which package
<chmod775>  ?
<alynx> funkyHat: nope , patched wine
<anthony> funkyHat: i did the clean install just like the way you told me to and it worked out perfect! (well i had to install x-window-system-core, i think it's the problem w/ xfonts-base not installed that had me crashing when trying to entering) anyways, now when i gnome loads i get an error message about "OAFIID: GNOME_Panel_WirelessApplet" not found, i think it's the problem with me not installing certain packages, do you know
<anthony> how to fix this?
<pontusen> chmod775,  no clue :(
<h3ax> ...
<h3ax> freaky
<skaja> yeah time to get drunk ;-p
<h3ax> " NVRM: no NVIDIA graphics adapter found! "
<MetaMorfoziS> can anybody spend me a little time to help me? I want toenable direct rendering on this notebook. I know my chipset, i'm use ubuntu 5.10 and KDE 3.5.1
<chmod775> folks can u help me ?
<desousa2> hi there
<desousa2> how can i send pics from mi cell fone by bluetooth?
<gean> is there any chance to use some GUI to enlarge my partition (10GB are free now, there will be no windows+wine on this laptop any longer...) Explicitly : my hda6 (/dev/hda6       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 )  ~30GB, should glue to the last 10GB on the hd, do i need to format first the last 10GB in ext3 ? can i use gparted or so ??
<alynx> funkyHat: wine 0.9.1 with the wowfices_patch is working just great if you turn off vertical sync and trilinnear filtering
<pontusen> gean,  GUIs won't do nothing...
<alynx> wowfixes**
<h3ax> gotta finde default dir for Vmware and try to run the tool-box they include in VMware workstation see if it can fix something
<Tomcat_> gean: Try gparted
<funkyHat> h3ax, what is your output from lspci|grep nVidia? (don't paste in here if it's more than a couple of lines)
<funkyHat> h3ax, you're running linux inside VMware?
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: yeah it made a new one
<gean> Tomcat_ : thanks , i'll try it!
<gnomefreak> well i cant see where its downloading it to yet i have the /tmp open waiting for the tar to show up
<fenn> ok 3 minutes into my new ubuntu install and i screwed it up.. I edited /etc/sudoers with nano and broke it.. how to fix sudoers without root or using 'sudo'?
<luisito> hello, hello
<desousa2> anyone can help me?
<funkyHat> h3ax, if you're trying to install nVidia drivers on a guest operating system, there's no point, the VMware graphics card isn't an nVidia one
<oscar> fenn, restart your computer and go into recovery mode and change it back to how it was ebfore
<gnomefreak> still saving it in wrong place :(
<skaja> people are trying to ping me to death :-(
<pontusen> skaja,  ping 'em back ;)
* funkyHat pings skaja 
<h3ax> gawd i forgot what dir VMware is installed in
<funkyHat> PING
<funkyHat> h3ax, is linux the guest OS or host?
* gnomefreak brb
<h3ax> Guest
<funkyHat> h3ax, you can't use nVidia drivers in a guest OS
<skaja> your evil
<Q_Continuum> any benefits to running the AMD64 build of Ubuntu, that a normal desktop could take advantage of? (4GB motherboard limit, 1CPU, etc)
<h3ax> no i found that out hehe
<funkyHat> h3ax, VMware will probably be: C:\Program Files\VMware\ won't it?
<pudland> ubotu tell pudland about samba
<desousa2> how can i work with my bluetoth
<dooglus> jetscreamer: can you download .tar.gz files without having them saved to /tmp?
<chmod775> folks can anyone help me with the wireless connection issue
<chmod775> ?
<h3ax> not in win.. but in the *nix
<funkyHat> anthony, I don't know how to fix that, sorry, can anyone else help out here?
<gnomefreak> Q_Continuum: not really its faster but you lose alot of apps running 64bit
<Q_Continuum> yeah, without running a 32-bit chroot, anyway
<Tiffany16> anybody know how to look at the background processes in the terminal?
<pontusen> you don't have to lose anything with 64bits
<Howitzer> is gnomebaker kind of equal to k3b?
<funkyHat> Problems with missing packages (we think) causing gnome-panel to complain about the wireless applet
<gnomefreak> i would file bug but problem with that is im not sure where the bug is yet :(
<pontusen> Howitzer,  yes. it will prolly do what you want to do.
<fenn> oscar: thank ye sir
<funkyHat> Howitzer, kind of, but k3b is better
<mr_lampe> Howitzer, gnomebaker has less features
<Q_Continuum> pontusen, that's why I said 'without running a 32-bit chroot' :D
<pontusen> Q_Continuum,  you won't have any real pros using amd64, but you can have a 32bits emulator, so all proggies will work anyway.
<Tomcat_> Tiffany16: "ps"
<Tiffany16> isnt that all the processes?
<pontusen> Q_Continuum,  didn't see that part, was responding to to gnomefreak.
<Q_Continuum> Okay, still no benefits.
<Q_Continuum> then I'll stick with the i386 build.
<oscar> np
<pontusen> nope.
<gnomefreak> Q_Continuum: no not really
<LinuxJones> Morning all
<callan_> Maybe someone can help me here, I installed the xfce4 package and it worked fine, then I figured I'd install the xubuntu desktop package too and now i can't right click on the desktop for the menu, and the background is always brown, I can't change it.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: could you try these examples please?  http://fsphost.com/dooglus/tmp/
<gnomefreak> 'yes
<jetscreamer> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> jetscreamer: if you left-click on the .tgz file on http://fsphost.com/dooglus/tmp/ , does it ask whether to open or save?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: it opened in fileroller and its in the /tmp
<IdleOne> how do I remove the kubuntu-desktop and everything it installed?
<Absenth> is there an easy way to add the "terminal" link to the standard desktop right click in breezy (so it reacts like hoary did?)
<gnomefreak> dooglus: that was the tar.gz since that is what im working with
<dooglus> gnomefreak: right.  I see the same.  you're using dapper, right?
<jetscreamer> dooglus: i can't test atm, but yes my stuff functions as i like it to. yes it wold ask me where to save it.  gnomefreak, are you using the default open it with fileroller? use the bottom radio button
<gnomefreak> dooglus: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> Absenth: you can download extentions to nautilus, but i cant help more then that
<desousa2> some one help me with bluetooth
<desousa2> ?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: is that a dapper issue or a ff issue so i know where to file the bug?
<dooglus> jetscreamer: I just made a new firefox profile and it still doesn't prompt.  maybe it's a dapper thing?  are you using dapper?
<h3ax> hwo is it you scroll in the console when you make "dir"
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, how are you finding dapper?
<jetscreamer> h3ax: shift+pgup/dn, or do ls |less
<funkyHat> And anyone else :)
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: other than this issue and alot of depends issues it works well
<pontusen> Absenth,  nautilus-open-terminal is the proggie you're looking for
<pontusen> Absenth,  http://manny.cluecoder.org/packages/nautilus-open-terminal/
<jetscreamer> dooglus: i use a lot of different things. not tried dapper.
<Absenth> Many thanks.
<funkyHat> h3ax, ls | less (or dir | less, dir is just another name for ls)
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I would guess this is a problem with the firefox in dapper then.
<babo> hi ... guys I have nvidia driver issues, my X seems to work every now and again. At the moment it's telling me that my kernel modules version is different to my x module driver version. I have a geforce6 nvidia with the new PCI express (or whatever) and it's taken me forever to get it working. I had to install some packages from the dapper repository ... I'd really like to just be able to use my computer without having to jump through these hoops. I mean all I
<babo> want is X ... I don' even play games or any of that stuff
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you can give that http://fsphost.com/dooglus/tmp/ URL if you want to give an example URL
<dooglus> gnomefreak: (in the bug report, I mean)
<jetscreamer> babo: use the nv driver then if it supports your card
<gnomefreak> ok and i should file it on launchpad i guess
<desousa2> i would thanx to anyone that
<desousa2> help me using BLUETOTH
<desousa2> TOOTH
<FFIXXX> hi
<funkyHat> babo, I don't know but you may find that doing a complete upgrade to dapper will fix the issues you have
<dooglus> gnomefreak: yes.
<babo> jetscreamer: ok  - so I just go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nvidia" to 'nv' right ?
<FFIXXX> just a small question for trying out compiz/xgl would it be better to take ubuntu or kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ok heading that way now
<funkyHat> babo, I don't think it's 100% stable but kernel module versions will match at least
<pontusen> babo,  then you won't have the hardware accel
<jackepc> nas
<_jason> gnomefreak: do other files ask you what to do?
<babo> funkyHat: hmmm ... I'm already a part-time linux repairman as it is. I don't trust the upgrade to dapper to be honest ...
<babo> thanks for your help though :-)
<jackepc> tengo adsl atraves de un router y otra que pillo inalambricamente de mi vecino. Podria fundir el ancho de banda de las dos?
<IdleOne> I did sudo apt- --purge remove kubuntu-desktop but I still have a bunch of kde apps in my menu. how do I get completly rid of them?
<jetscreamer> babo: if you hand edit the file, note line # 17
<IdleOne> apt-get *
<_jason> gnomefreak: about:config and filter for 'helper', someone had a similar problem yesterday
<jetscreamer> you put about:config in the addressbar btw gnomefreak, if you didn't know
<babo> jetscreamer: jetscreamer: line 17 is commented out code on my conf file
<luisito> jackepc: please use #ubuntu-es for spanish.
<jetscreamer> babo: it should say do this md5 thing if you hand edit it
<jackepc> ok. sorry
<babo> pontusen: I don't really care about the excel, as long as it actually works without blotting out my screen and leaving carets all over the place like it did before I'd be happy
<jetscreamer> babo: if you want to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you have to do that md5sum thing
<jetscreamer> after you hand edit it
<pontusen> babo,  then use nv for the default. yes
<Absenth> how do I convince glxgears to output framerate?
<babo> jetscreamer: what md5 thing ?
<jetscreamer> Absenth: should show up in the xterm you started it from
<jetscreamer> babo: should be line 17
<jetscreamer> that md5sum thing
<Absenth> should being the important word there.  alright, thanks.
<jetscreamer> yes should is good
<h3ax> arg damnit
<jetscreamer> :)
<IdleOne> are apt-get and aptitude seperate utilities?
<jetscreamer> yes
<IdleOne> whats the difference?
<anthony> how do i shut down xserver, return to the CLI?
<gnomefreak> what should i use for package name?
<pontusen> anthony,  ctrl-alt-backspace
<anthony> pontusen: thanks
<pontusen> anthony,  or ctrl-alt-F1
<gnomefreak> its not letting firefox be used
<jetscreamer> don't ask me, or i'll tell you aptitude sucks, which probably isn't true anymore
<_jason> gnomefreak: did you see my comment above about about:config?
<jetscreamer> to shut it down you want sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<h3ax> ... /kills my self
<gnomefreak> ok ty _jason  ill look at it
<skaja> ok just installed lilo now what do i do
<Very> hi all..
<babo> jetscreamer: line 17 says  # run this command
<forest> hi all
<jetscreamer> run liloconfig
<Very> hi forest..
<jetscreamer> babo: and it doesn't tell you which command?
<pontusen> lilo is deprecated
<babo> How do I change to nv drivers anyone ?
<IdleOne> I did sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop but I still have a bunch of kde apps in my menu. how do I get completly rid of them?
<Batona> hi
<pontusen> babo,  you wrote how yourself earlier
<jetscreamer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , babo
<_jason> IdleOne: get rid of libqt3-mt, that should take all things kde with it
<Very> #ubuntu-it
<[ic] Adam> n e 1 know how to install ubuntu?? :|
<jetscreamer> apt-get remove --purge kde*
<babo> jetscreamer: I tried that but it started asking me what resolution I needed ... was that a good thing ?
<_jason> [ic] Adam: do you have an install disk?
<Howitzer> is it possible to see a list of deamons currently running on my system, seeing for what they are, and remove them if not needed(i'm never going to use  a printer on this thing, so i don't want cups and so on)
<skaja> ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable.
<forest> where i find polish room about ubunt?
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Howitzer> forest, ubuntu.pl
<jetscreamer> babo: yes... choose medium not advanced if you don't know the horiz&vert rates
<babo> pontusen: that's the only bit I remember ... I know there were other bits as well though ... I think that there was two things that I had to do ....
<forest> thanks
<blacking> hello all
<pontusen> babo,  either restart X, or... to be followed
<babo> jetscreamer: cool, I'll try that now
<blacking> please dapper include support for apple wi-fi drivers??
<skaja> how do i fix the lilo error
<[ic] Adam> i got an install disk yes!
<jetscreamer> skaja: what is the lilo error
<skaja> ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable.
<_jason> [ic] Adam: you just boot from the install disk, do you know how?
<LinuxJones> blacking: what kind of wireless card do you have ?
<pontusen> babo,  opengl-update  xorg-x11
<[ic] Adam> ok what do i have to do?
<[ic] Adam> i got a disk
<blacking> a dungle wl-113 sitecomm
<[ic] Adam> i put files from .rar to the disk?
<pontusen> [ic] Adam,  reboot, install
<gnomefreak> _jason: so just put helper where it says filter? or am i changing an exsiting filter?
<[ic] Adam> pontusen
<jetscreamer> skaja: you might need to edit and go over the /etc/lilo.conf make sure the boot= line is correct
<blacking> and apple airport cards
<IdleOne> remove --purge package isnt the same as --purge remove?
<[ic] Adam> I put Files onto CD and put it in and reboot?
<pontusen> [ic] Adam,  make sure it is bootable, make sure cd-rom comes first in order when you reboot, then reboot :)
<_jason> gnomefreak: the browser.helperApps.* ones, what is their value?  (there are 3)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i dont think --purge remove works
<[ic] Adam> first in order
<[ic] Adam> how i do that?
<[ic] Adam> im on windows atm
<_jason> [ic] Adam: you downloaded a .iso right?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  apperently not ()
<[ic] Adam> ya
<[ic] Adam> yes jason
<_jason> IdleOne: you try what I said above? kubuntu-desktop is a meta package so that's all that gets removed
<[ic] Adam> downloaded a .iso
<gnomefreak> _jason: i have 4 of them and none state the value ones true ones false and no value on the other 2
<_jason> !iso
<ubotu> iso is probably download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<h3ax> arg.. would i help i clensed my ubuntu from X and reinstalled it ?
<babo> jetscreamer: it asks me which video-mode I want ?
<_jason> [ic] Adam: see the link ubotu just pasted ^ about burning
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: --purge isnt a command its an argument
<_jason> gnomefreak: which one is true?
<babo> jetscreamer: which video mode do I want ?
<[ic] Adam> ok
<desousa2> anyone that can help me?
<gnomefreak> broswer.helper.defaultnoaskopenfile
<_jason> desousa2: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<deelaz> how to install ipv6 fow ubuntu linux ?
<desousa2> :(
<desousa2> my problem is
<jetscreamer> babo: ahhhhhh
<_jason> gnomefreak: change it to false
<desousa2> i can send thing from my pc
<gnomefreak> ok brb
<desousa2> to my cell
<deelaz> how to install ipv6 fow ubuntu linux ?
<desousa2> but when i tried
<nowbee> hi y'all
<jetscreamer> babo you forgot to mention that this was after you installed lilo but now you seem to be doing the liloconfig
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<babo> pontusen: opengl-update : command not foudn
<deelaz> how to install ipv6 for ubuntu linux ?
<gnomefreak> ok double click made it false (restarting ff now :) let see what happens
<desousa2> to send from my cell to pc it said connection impossible ( bluetooth)
<nowbee> I am new to linux
<jetscreamer> babo: go with vga=normal unless you know
<jetscreamer> know better
<Dr_J> hey guys.. will ubuntu go above 1024x768? because thats the highest res im able to select.  does it just think thats the max my lcd can take or is that a limit of the OS?
<deelaz> how to install ipv6 for ubuntu linux ? plz help
<nowbee> and have been trying  to install an application, but I am having some problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dr_J: your lcd
<babo> jetscreamer: so where in the config file do I enter that ? will it work properly with my screen ? should I delete the devices ... nvidia bit ?
<jetscreamer> Dr_J: no it's just not configured properly
<Murrlin> DrJ: I can go higher. not sure about your lcd handling it though?
<babo> jetscreamer: why are nvidia drivers so difficult to configure on linux ?
<jetscreamer> babo: what'
<jetscreamer> wait
<gnomefreak> _jason:  you are the man!!!!!!!!!!
<MetaMorfoziS>  *** CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG needs to be enabled in the kernel.  Stop.
<Dr_J> ok just checking its possible thanks
<babo> jetscreamer: sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable this in kernel?
<nowbee> can someone point me towards something called gtk+ development headers?
<h3ax> deelaz, open Synaptic packeage management, and search for IPV6 its there
<_jason> gnomefreak: you should see if other people using dapper have that behavior too and file a bug
<jetscreamer> ah. ok babo select the video modes you want. (ignore when i said vga=normal)
<jetscreamer> oops wrong guy
<h3ax> lul
<gnomefreak> _jason: i filed one im gonna throw the fix in there :)
<MetaMorfoziS>  *** CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG needs to be enabled in the kernel.  Stop. <-- how can i enable this?
<jetscreamer> compile a kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> how
<dooglus> gnomefreak: still there?
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me in this
<jetscreamer> babo: make sure the ones you want have a *
<gnomefreak> dooglus: im here
<gnomefreak> dooglus: its fixed :)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i compile a kernel?
<_jason> gnomefreak: ok, cool
<jetscreamer> MetaMorfoziS: that's more than i want to get into atm :(
<babo> jetscreamer: I did, but then it just said that I tried to overwrite something important and then it quit ... besides, I don't know what video modes I want ... anything that works would do fine
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<jetscreamer> babo: now that is why you pay attention to line 17
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I think the problem was to do with bad content-type headers.
<nowbee> i've been go
<dooglus> gnomefreak: if the web server sends the right headers, firefox behaves right.
<jetscreamer> babo one second
<babo> jetscreamer: oh wait a minute - it sent out a warning, not an error ... I'll try to restart x
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i changed a value in about:config and its all fixed :)
<jetscreamer> babo ah ok. this line, btw:  md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<blacking> does anyone how to install a minimal ubuntu inside a pen drive usb??
<nowbee> i've been going crazy trying to find the gtk+ development headers it asks  for when i try to compile a tar
<nowbee> does none know where I might find it?
<blacking> i'll work around a PPC filesystem
<jetscreamer> nowbee apt-cache search gtk | grep -i dev maybe
<nowbee> I'll try it  :)
<dooglus> what is browser.helperApps.defaultNoAsk.openFile set to in breezy?
<IdleOne> dooog set to true or 1
<IdleOne> dooglus: ^
<babo> jetscreamer: ok, I'm running between two computers here so there's a bit of time lag
<_jason> dooglus: doesn't exist for me in ff1.5, might be an addon from the ubuntu team?
<_jason> or maybe different compile options
<dooglus> _jason: right; I meant in the default breezy install.
<babo> jetscreamer: from the logs the situation seems to be like this ... it can't load the glx module, it can't load the kernel module and the kernel module is a different version to the glx module ...
<babo> jetscreamer: wait a sec I'll try the above
<jetscreamer> babo: that should be what you get from using nvidia not nv.
<La_PaRCa> I am having some trouble here. For some reason firefox is opening every file I try to download!
<jetscreamer> LOL
<_jason> anyone using firefox1.07 in breezy want to check what the value of browser.helperApps.defaultNoAsk.openFile is in about:config (enter it in your address bar for firefox)
<gnomefreak> dooglus: yeah i think its the way it was packaged for dapper that that was valued at false  (found out you cant edit bugs you post :()
<babo> jetscreamer: wait a minute ... why am I md5suming xorg.conf ?
<jetscreamer> La_PaRCa: do what _jason said
<babo> jetscreamer: ya ... I switched back
<dooglus> gnomefreak: according to IdleOne, it's the same in breezy...
<_jason> La_PaRCa: are you using dapper?
<jetscreamer> babo: you do that so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg actually overwrites your conf
<gnomefreak> its set to flase in breezy?
<La_PaRCa> _jason, yup
<gnomefreak> false even
<jetscreamer> babo: if it didn't
<dooglus> gnomefreak: (and it was set to 'true', not 'false')
<gnomefreak> dooglus: default in dapper its set to false
<gnomefreak> atleast in mine
<dooglus> gnomefreak: are you talking about browser.helperApps.defaultNoAsk.openFile ?
<savon> my movies are playing to fast and the date & time time is going to fast whats wrong?
<samoura>  http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/gentoo3.jpeg          <- hmmm  does it work on ubuntu or kubuntu :P?
<La_PaRCa> _jason, its set to true
<cfabbri> why does the remote desktop lagging and how do i fix it?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: yes in dapper it was set to false and changing it to true fixes it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's called "no ask", and it's set to "true" - "true" means "don't ask"...
<gnomefreak> oops yeah
<dooglus> gnomefreak: look again.  I think you're confused.
<gnomefreak> sorry
<dooglus> flags with "no" in their name are hardly ever not a bad idea.
<La_PaRCa> gnomefreak, should I change that key to false?
<gnomefreak> true was default and setting it to false fixed it great now i gotta check bug make sure i typed it right :(
<jetscreamer> ! ff-save-err is <reply> check what the value of browser.helperApps.defaultNoAsk.openFile is in about:config (enter it in your address bar for firefox)
<ubotu> jetscreamer: okay
<gnomefreak> La_PaRCa: yes i would
<gnomefreak> La_PaRCa: just double click it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you typed it wrong in the bug too :(
<gnomefreak> oh great
<jetscreamer> do a followup report
<DigitalGheko> hi all
<gnomefreak> can i get rid of that bug and re submit it?
<jetscreamer> and say ;oopsies!;
<dooglus> gnomefreak: also, it's raised in meta-gnome2 instead of firefox?
<jetscreamer> no you can post an addendum
<gnomefreak> dooglus: cant use firefox
<gnomefreak> cant use ff1.5 firefox in dapper dapper none of them
<variant> gnomefreak: i can..
<samoura> this are the best to download for those who dont know what to do with linux ;D
<feistel> hi
<samoura> xmms
<samoura> screen
<feistel> I need help with debconf
<samoura> vnc
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I changed it to 'firefox' for you
<samoura> sawfish
<dooglus> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33038
<samoura> icewm
<feistel> I need help of a advanced ubuntu user
<samoura> mozilla
<samoura> xchat
<gnomefreak> how?
<samoura> bash
<samoura> ssh
<variant> samoura: stop spamming
<samoura> Eterm
<samoura> fbpanel
<gnomefreak> samoura: stop that shit
<samoura> just try to help ;S ?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: clicked 'meta-gnome2' and typed 'firefox' into the boxes
<variant> samoura: just being a pita
<jetscreamer> babo: i prefer the nvidia-installer myself
<jetscreamer> works fine
<desousa2> how can i conect my pc to my cell fone by bluetooth using obex
<babo> jetscreamer: failed to load module glx ... unable to find framebuffer device ... warning - writing over important files ... what nvidia installer ?
<simon_> can anyone give me a tip on witch DChub software i coud run ? i have tried opendchub but that sucks : P
<blacking> please experience suggestions how install a minimal Ubuntu distro inside a dtick usb 1-2 GB??
<jetscreamer> babo: you do not want frambuffer enabled in the xorg.conf, so tell the script no when you reconfigure it
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<jetscreamer> babo: if they are an option still, you want to enable glx and disable gl_core
<babo> jetscreamer: but it still gives me the file overwrite warning
<jetscreamer> and dri
<babo> jetscreamer: it can't load the glx module
<jetscreamer> babo: yes but it should be saying overwriting possibly customized file
<funkyHat> blacking, to make it portable? the installed ubuntu isn't very portable
<babo> jetscreamer: what's the nvidia installer ?
<jetscreamer> babo:  sounds like maybe it's conflicting with the nvidia-glx. you 'may' need to uninstall it to use the nv driver, but i don't know because i don't use either.
<dredo> hello
<jetscreamer> babo: it's the binary only non-free non-gpl installer supplied by nvidia
<dredo> idi v jopu
<r2ndom> how do i disable the text manipulation in various windows?  example, select text in firefox, click and drag highlighted text, and i get this annoying "text drag" icon cursor.
<dredo> g
<Absenth> anyone here use the .deb skype installer?
<blacking> is there a simple guide how to do this in wiki pages..
<babo> jetscreamer: I can't uninstall nvidia-glx ... it tells me that it'll have to overwrite some files from the database and then quits ... I can give you details if you'd like
<jetscreamer> babo: sure we've gone this far
<babo> jetscreamer: where do I get it ... do they have one suitable for my non-operating system ?
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<jetscreamer> babo: nvidia.com
<gnomefreak> samoura: DO NOT PM ME
<blacking> but i must work around apple filesystem..
<babo> jetscreamer: is there a .deb ?
<jetscreamer> babo: there are 2 things you must do before using it. well one to do and one to know.
<Absenth> Danke for the !skype
<[D-Tail] > heya guys
<jetscreamer> babo: maybe somewhere i'm sure there is but i don't know of one
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell samoura about coc
<babo> jetscreamer: does it include the kernel modules ?
<jetscreamer> yes
<[ic] Adam> hey, i cant download a iso recorder thing
<[ic] Adam> the 64 thing doesnt work
<jetscreamer> babo: but not for your kernel
<[ic] Adam> and i have service pack 2
<gnomefreak> read it
<[ic] Adam> so i pressed link number 2 :Z
<jetscreamer> babo they supply some for rh and suse iirc
<[D-Tail] > can someone help me with this - Xorg.0.log contains "(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to initialize UMM driver."
<[D-Tail] > ?
<[ic] Adam> >_<
<babo> jetscreamer: hmmm .... I'm on amd64 as well btw
<[ic] Adam> bb gota goto school
<[D-Tail] > my fglrx doesn't work anymore T_T
<gnomefreak> _jason: is there a command to block someone from pming you?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  /ignore nick
<jetscreamer> gnomefreak: try /umode +E
<blacking> is there a pple-ubuntu user here??
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  but it isnt recommend according to the ubuntu unofficial rules
<babo> jetscreamer: I had all this working yesterday, I'm sure that I installed the very same nvidia driver ... but today it went kaput again
<zsolty> Hi! anyone can help me with this error? configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<zsolty>  ????
<jetscreamer> babo: i don't know amd64 either. but it 'shouldn't' matter.
<babo> jetscreamer: what are the odds that it's going to go kaput again tomorrow ?
<gnomefreak> ok its been changed dont know if it works tho
<jetscreamer> zsolty: what happens if you apt-get install kde-config
* gnomefreak brb
<[D-Tail] > can anyone help me with the fglrx 'UMM' message?
<babo> jetscreamer: actually don't answer that ... I love surprises
<jetscreamer> babo: not sure. if you ever got the nvidia-installer to work i would say no
<jetscreamer> anything else, i wouldn't know
<blacking> but you are all pc user here..??
<blacking> grrrr... ;)
<babo> jetscreamer: it's going to be a balls to download ... my other ubuntu freezes when I try to put in any usb device
<jetscreamer> wget
<jetscreamer> works with ftp too
<jetscreamer> wget -c
<babo> jetscreamer: ya, it was the exact same package that I used yesterday ... and deleted to-day
<xiaoyu> how can i remove the icons on mu desktop of the fat32 partitions
<babo> jetscreamer: but there was also another package I downloaded with it ... can't remember what that was though ...
<zsolty> it dosn't work: apt-get install kde-config. Any sugestions ???
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search kde-config
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search kde |grep -i config
<IdleOne> jetscreamer:  i did sudo apt-get --purge kde* and it removed/purged 115 kde packages but I still have all the kde apps in my menu list
<jetscreamer> babo: no idea. for the nvidia-installer you need the kernel-headers. apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   ` not '
<jetscreamer> IdleOne: update-menus maybe, but not sure.
<desousa2> erm
<desousa2> i cant seem to
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<desousa2> send things by bluetooth to my pc
<gnomefreak> umode -E
<jetscreamer> /
<gnomefreak> that didnt work :(
<jetscreamer> +E
<jetscreamer> /umode +E
<gnomefreak> i got it ty
<jetscreamer> won't allow unregistered users to pm you
<gnomefreak> i took the E off maybe he got the hint
<jetscreamer> ah
<babo> jetscreamer: I must say that I'm not a big fan of debian's non GPL code being banished from their systems ... especially when they don't have anything to replace these packages themselves
<jetscreamer> won't stop registered users though
<gnomefreak> jetscreamer: i dont know if hes reg or not
<G3PPcUbuntu> Any people here use UbuntuPPC??
<Ng> babo: you don't have to be a fan, their policy is quite clear
<dooglus> gnomefreak: your "bug" in firefox is deliberate, apparently.
<jetscreamer> a, it's not banished, b, this isn't debian
<zsolty> Can anybody tell me a good program for tvtuners under Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: what do you mean?
<blacking> ok thanks for all
<jetscreamer> mythtv
<xiaoyu> how can i remove the icons on mu desktop of the fat32 partitions mounted
<_jason> dooglus: irc.freenode.net died for me, what happened with the firefox bug?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: they set it that way on purpose?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: yes.  look at the changelog
<jetscreamer> xiaoyu: there's a setting for that in the settings area, i forget where
<G3PPcUbuntu> Im trying to run dual partitions, one MacOS9.1 and the other LinuxPPC Breezy Badger
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i dont know how to view changelog
<babo> Ng: you can't imagine how much fun I've had everytime I hit one of these 'bumps' in the system architecture ... I'm on AMD64 as well which makes things even more exciting
<dooglus> _jason: search for NoAsk in /usr/share/doc/firefox/changelog.Debian.gz
<_jason> gnomefreak: aptitude changelog firefox
<zsolty> Can anybody tell me a good program for capture cards under Ubuntu ?
<zsolty> for viewing tv ???
<gnomefreak> ah ty _jason did we start using aptittude instead of apt-get for any reason? (been using apt-get)
<_jason> dooglus: not on dapper, but I believe you :)
<Ng> babo: I run an amd64 box and apart from some 32bit things not working it's fine
<gnomefreak> aptitude cant display changelog
<_jason> gnomefreak: I just know aptitiude shows changelog, never checked apt-cache.  Aptitude is supposed to handle deps better though
<_jason> gnomefreak: use dooglus' method then I guess, worked here for firefox1.07
<desousa2> someone know how can i put my pc to reciev files trough bluetooth?
<|mp|> if you install Dapper Flight 4 as a fresh install will you end up with the same as a final version fresh install?
<Ng> |mp|: ish, yes
<_jason> |mp|: when you update it on april 20th you should
<G3PPcUbuntu> Any ppl on this chan using Ubuntu on Apple hardware?
<|mp|> _jason - ok, that's good to know
<|mp|> Ng - what's the "ish"? :)
<babo> Ng: well good for you then ... :-)
<Ng> |mp|: it won't be identical, but it should be pretty damn close
<Ng> babo: what are you having problems with?
<|mp|> Ng - if not identical can you explain what the difference would be?
<IdleOne> |mp|:  fixed bugs?
<snowblink> G3PPcUbuntu, could not get breezy to play with iMac G5
<skott> whenever i try to play a video i get: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. but im not running any other program
<|mp|> IdleOne, well with "end up with" i mean doing apt-get upgrade all along - so, like _jason notes, when you update on April 20 it should be the same - Ng seems to suggest no
<G3PPcUbuntu> snowblink, i got it to work with an old Lombard G3
<Al-Daja> ok anyone with bitchx that can help me?
<Ng> |mp|: there might not be a difference, but for example, some configurations or user settings files might collect things that relate to things that are changed or removed between now and april 20th
<babo> Ng: I guess you could say one issue after the next, after the next ... by the time I get everything to work together and properly ... it's time for an upgrade to dapper or whatever else is around the corner ... I do really like ubuntu though ... it's cool, it's just that when I think of working on my computer - with ubuntu that usually means working on the system itself and not actually getting a whole lot of time to do the things that I get paid for ... but an
<babo> yway that's just my rant ... thanks for your help... it's appreciated ... it really is
<G3PPcUbuntu> only thing is: installing macOS9 on the free hfs+ partition i left for it seems to have killed Yaboot loader somehow.
<IdleOne> |mp|:  think with Ng meant was probably the look and feel will be the same but the major bugs should all be gone
<luisito> any way to make aMSN use the GTK or QT engines?
<IdleOne> but I cant speak for Ng
<Ng> babo: do you specifically need the amd64 version? the 386 version will probably be a lot quicker to get going
<Ng> luisito: almost certainly not, it uses wxWindows afaik
<lucky_strike> bla
<IdleOne> G3PPcUbuntu:  when I tried to dual boot on my G3 i got a bootstrap error that i couldnt resolve
<babo> Ng: ya ... but at the end of the day I'm a gluton for punishment I guess ... plus I have a trusty P3 windows laptop just in case the s**t hits the fan ... :-)
<luisito> why they use that thing, that doesn't look good, the fonts doesn't get the hints but the software is good.
<lucky_strike> is it possible to install programs, which are not in the packeges of ubuntu? in synaptic for example
<Ng> luisito: I imagine because they wanted to take advantage of its cross-platform-ness
<G3PPcUbuntu> IdleOne: bootstrap error?? All i have is the choice of either a MacOS or a Linux OS but not both (?!)
<babo> Ng: thanks for listening to my rant though ... if it wasn't for the general good will of the linux community that post on the forums and on irc like this one, I wouldn't use the linux os anymore
<Ng> luisito: generally, no. what are you looking to install?
<|mp|> Ng: I see - that makes sense, although it doesn't make sense from a user perspective. One would hope that one day fresh installs weren't necessary at all - and that user config data would get updated
<skott> whenever i try to play a video i get: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. but im not running any other program
<G3PPcUbuntu> IdleOne: youre saying you couldnt get both OS'es to run...?
<IdleOne> G3PPcUbuntu:  I gave up on macs put mine in the closet where they dont give me headaches
<IdleOne> G3PPcUbuntu:  thats what im saying
<Q_Continuum> anybody know how to set up dual-display support on an nVidia card by chance?
<funkyHat> Goodwill of Linux users on IRC?
* funkyHat falls over
<Ng> |mp|: all systems accumulate cruft over time and if you're running a development version you're probably updatinga significant number of packages every day, so there is a lot of churn. Personally I will do a fresh install in april, but there's no real need to
<G3PPcUbuntu> IdleOne: kewl; im gonna try and get my 802.11b to run at a Unix conference im going to in 2 weeks.
<babo> jetscreamer: thanks I have it working again now ...
<Ng> Q_Continuum: with both monitors connected to the one card? yes
<ahz> How do I search to find which package provides libSM.so.6?
<ahz> (When libSM.so.6 is not installed?)
<Q_Continuum> Ng: any tips from you, or a wiki page, or otherwise on howto?
<jetscreamer> babo so what/which fixed it
<G3PPcUbuntu> IdleOne: my wireless PCMCIA card fits into my Lombard G3 fine, i just need Ubuntu to run WEAP encruption.
<_jason> ahz: install apt-file and do sudo apt-file update, then do apt-file search blah
<luisito> I like the amsn, but I can't change the helvetica font 'cause all the other fonts looks very bad without hinting, that's my main complin.
<luisito> complain*
<Ng> Q_Continuum: I wrote a quick&dirty wiki page detailing how I did it, I think it's called MultipleMonitors
<ahz> _jason: OK, which package provides apt-file?  :)  I don't have it
<luisito> Ng: I like the amsn, but I can't change the helvetica font 'cause all the other fonts looks very bad without hinting, that's my main complain.
<_jason> ahz: 'apt-file' :)
<boneill> is software for the AMD64 build harder to find than software for the i386 build?
<pudland> !find libSM.so.6
<gnomefreak> ahz: sudo apt-get install apt-file  to install it
<Ng> boneill: the ubuntu repositories should provide almost identical libraries for amd64 as i386
<boneill> ty ng
<pudland> ahz, try this!find libSM.so.6
<G3PPcUbuntu> IdleOne: any idea if there are any mac savvy Ubuntu users on this channel or others??
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libSM.so.6' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/{libSM.so.6|libSM.so.6.0.1}) in libs/libsm6.
<trappist> boneill: little bit.  some software isn't open source and not provided for amd64.
<Ng> boneill: if you mean pre-compiled software elsewhere on the net, then yes, mostly people will just release i386 and ppc versions, but many of the 386 binaries run on the amd64 ubuntu because it provides some compatiblity libraries
<IdleOne> G3PPcUbuntu:  there are a few dont know if any around right now
<ahz> "apt-get install apt-file" does not find the package.  I just have one repositority.  Am I missing some repos?
<babo> jetscreamer: I just did the nvidia install thing again ... but I think the problem may have been caused by different gcc libraries. Not sure though, but when I compiled the modules I had to export gcc-3.4, my system runs on gcc-4.0  Q: would this problem persist over a bootup ... would I need to export gcc-3.4 to run the nvidia xserver system on boot up ... or would I just need to export it for the compilation ? ... that's the only thing I can think of
<pudland> ahz, yes you are
<gnomefreak> ahz: yes if you only have one
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ahz about sources
<IdleOne> babo:  apt-get install build-essential
<skott> whenever i try to play a video i get: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. but im not running any other program
<babo> IdleOne: ?
<Ng> babo: you'll need to compile the nvidia kernel module with gcc-3.4, but can't you use the drivers in ubuntu?
<Ng> it's way easier ;)
<desousa2> anyone knows anything bout obexftp?
<IdleOne> babo:  that will resolve the gcc3.4 issue
<babo> IdleOne: I already have gcc installed ... the problem is switching between the versions
* jetscreamer mumbles nvida-installer much less hassle(imoymmv)
<pudland> uboto tell ahz about sources
<gnomefreak> pudland: its ubotu and he already has been sent them
<babo> Ng: I have geforce6 with the new PCIexpress non-agp motherboard connection. The ubuntu modules are version 1.0.3 whereas this is 1.0.8 or something like that ...
<pudland> gnomefreak, i have 20 fingers, ooops
<babo> Ng: they are putting the new ones in dapper ... but they haven't made their way into breezy yet apparently
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: build-essential comes with gcc 4 and i think hes looking for the export command
<ahz> The Wiki has instructions for GUI.  Since I only have console, where can I find /etc/apt/sources.list for breezy?
<Ng> babo: ah. doh. they probably won't either
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> has anyone here sucessfully tried Xgl ?
<Ng> you can prefix a command that will be compiling with CC=gcc-3.4 to use 3.4 over 4.0
<gnomefreak> ahz: sudo <texteditor of choice> /etc/apt/sources.list
<babo> Ng: no it's ok, I did the recompile already ... I'm just wondering if thats what caused the failure on boot that I got last time after I'd gone through this same process yesterday
<ahz> gnomefreak: I know how to edit it, but it only has one line, so I can't install apt-file
<Ng> babo: possibly, but nvidia's installer is usually smrt enough to notice that gcc versions don't match
<feistel> I need translate Ubuntu installer to new language, any can help me?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> damn
<Ng> feistel: #ubuntu-devel might be a better place to ask, but I'm not sure where the translators hang out. perhaps search the wiki? :)
<thmas> what's the problem gilligan_ ?
<babo> Ng: so will I have to export the gcc-3.4 to startx again tomorrow morning ?
<G3PPcUbuntu> thanks for your help those who did IdeOne etc :)
<G3PPcUbuntu> later ppl!
<Ng> babo: no, you'd just need to do that while compiling it. once it's been built and the kernel module loads you ought to be fine
<skott> anybody?
<gnomefreak> ahz: go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 asnd paste that inplace of your list if using breezy
<gnomefreak> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ahz> gnomefreak: I think that's exactly what I needed.  Thanks
<skott> whenever i try to play a video i get: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. but im not running any other program
<desousa2> erm
<desousa2> ....
<babo> Ng: hmmm ... that's what I thought ... but that doesn't explain why I seem to have to run the reinstaller and export the gcc everytime I boot up
<gnomefreak> yw ahz now run sudo apt-get update than install the package after its done
<lucky_strike> is it possible to install programs, which i don't find in the packages of ubuntu?..
<gnomefreak> lucky_strike: what program?
<gilligan_> thmas, I tried it according to infro from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<gilligan_> thmas, the very first problem is, that there is no apps/compiz/ (gconf)
<Mostwant3d> what is the tool name to access linux files in windows
<lucky_strike> gnomefreak: e.g. IPSorcery
<_jason> !+explore2fs
<ubotu> explore2fs is, like, totally, to get read/write access to your Linux ext2/3 partitions from windows, see http://www.fs-driver.org/.  You can also just use http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm as a nifty program that will let you read from your linux partitions and transfer files.
<babo> where's the best place to ask about bash scripts ... pls don't say #bash cause there's never anyone there ... ditto with #shell
<gnomefreak> lucky_strike: do they have a .deb?
<colm_working> babo, you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gilligan_> thmas, so now I wonder if I am missing some package.. but I installed everything mentioned .. compiz, compiz-gnome, and glitz and the various other libs mentioned in the howto
<gnomefreak> lucky_strike: you want a .deb but if you cant find one go with a tar.gz and compile it  .deb is easiest
<skott> gnomefreak, can u help me? por favor.
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: they are having issues with compwiz and xgl in dapper there is a room deticated to that also
<gnomefreak> skott: no but someone will answer you when (if) they know the answer/fix
<lucky_strike> gnomefreak: and how can i install the stuff if i have .deb? dpkg -i packagename ?
<Ng> babo: no, that's quite quite odd
<gnomefreak> lucky_strike: sudo dpkg -i packaename
<Webx> what dose EDITOR represent in the Environment Variables??
<xiaoyu> "Fontconfig error: line 322: mismatched tag
<xiaoyu> " what shall i do
<thmas> so u r trying to use xgl with gnome, right? gilligan_
<lucky_strike> gnomefreak: yes, thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<_jason> Webx: your default editor
<gilligan_> thmas, yes
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Webx> _jason: for what? =S
<Q_Continuum> Ng: with the MultipleMonitor solution, did you use TwinView, or Xinerama, if you can recall?
<gilligan_> ubotu, ah.good to know :)
<_jason> Webx: stuff like visudo
<ubotu> gilligan_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ng> Q_Continuum: twinview
<Razziel> Hi, friends. I'm trying to build nautilus-sendto, but I got the following error: dpkg-deb: construyendo el paquete `nautilus-sendto' en `../nautilus-sendto_0.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb'.
<Razziel>  dpkg-genchanges
<Razziel> dpkg-genchanges: not including original source code in upload
<Razziel> dpkg-buildpackage: binary and diff upload (original source NOT included)
<Razziel> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<Razziel>  signfile nautilus-sendto_0.4-0ubuntu4.dsc Daniel Holbach <dh@mailempfang.de>
<Razziel> gpg: skipped "Daniel Holbach <dh@mailempfang.de>": secret key not available
<Ng> Q_Continuum: xinerama is for stitching multiple cards together, but if you're just using two outputs on a single card then twinview is much better
<Razziel> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Razziel> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Razziel> debuild: fatal error at line 788:
<gnomefreak> Razziel: do not paste in here
<Ng> Razziel: please don't paste errors in here :)
<_jason> Webx: 'editor' command too
<Razziel> running debsign failed
<lucky_strike> gnomefreak: can you give me any links to manuals how to copmlie the sources? i could never make it work...
<Razziel> can somebody help me?
<Webx> _jason: sorry but im a reall noob, whats visudo?
<Q_Continuum> Ok, thanks.  Wasn't sure which to use.
<Razziel> soory
<_jason> Webx: edits your /etc/sudoers, just an example.  Don't mess with it :)
<Razziel> sorry
<Ng> Razziel: build with -uc -us so it doesn't try and sign the resulting package
<Webx> _jason: so its like the default editor for text and so on?
<MasterC> Hi
<thmas> i just used xgl under kde, so
<_jason> Webx: yeah, some things will consider $EDITOR to see if that is set and use that as your editor
<Mostwant3d> is there any prog to access on linux files via windows?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mostwant3d about explore2fs
<MasterC> I am using, dapper and  the tv card saa7134 drvier does not work any more
<Q_Continuum> by default, I assume Ubuntu installs the non-binary-only nvidia drivers, and i need to install those?
<Webx> _jason: thanks
<xiaoyu> "Fontconfig error: line 322: mismatched tag
<xiaoyu> " what shall i do
<MasterC> on breezy it works. I think...
<Ng> MasterC: sounds like it'd be worth filing a bug in launchpad.net
<Razziel> Ng, thanks!
<MasterC> yep
<Ng> !tell Q_Continuum about nvidia
<Webx> _jason: you know what PAGER stands for 2?
<_jason> does that /ping show for the whole channel?
<_jason> Webx: nope
<funkyHat> _jason, yes
<m_tadeu> _jason: nop
<funkyHat> * Received a CTCP PING 1141053003 66494 from _jason (to #ubuntu)
<cwillu> feel free to stop pinging :)
<_jason> is it still doing it?
<m_tadeu> lolol
<gnomefreak> lol
<funkyHat> _jason, no
<_jason> lol ok :)
<gnomefreak> bbs i have to reboot
<Webx> Anyone knows what PAGER stands for en the Environment Variables?
<funkyHat> :O
<funkyHat> Reboot? on a linux system?
<Ng> Webx: the default console text viewer to use, so usually something like more or less
<Webx> Ng: thanks
<babo_> I need a bash maestro here, I've got a problem ...  my first URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION works fine, and all the new lines are preserved. But the second one after the php urlecode function is stripped of all it's newlines and thus is just a blob of text ... I'll post the code here sinces it's only two lines or so ...
<babo_> URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION="`cat job_description`"
<babo_> URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION=`php -r "echo rawurlencode('$URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION');"`
<kestas> what changed to the ubuntu-docs?
<h3ax> arg
<h3ax> scre** it.. im formatting
<Q_Continuum> Ng: I followed those instructions, however, upon restarting X, it didn't display the Nvidia logo...any ideas?  Or should I just reboot the box and see if that fixes it?
<Razziel> I've installed an old version of nautilus-sendto. Now, the updates-notifier (i don't know its name) need to update the system and will remove the nautilus-sendto that I have just installed. Can I tell apt not to touch this package?
<_jason> kestas: aptitude changelog ubuntu-docs
<babo_> it preserves the linefeeds but kills the newline ... arrrrgh
<kestas> Q_Continuum, it doesnt necessarily have to display the nvidia logo for it to have worked
<kestas> _jason, thanks
<Q_Continuum> Ok
<Ng> Q_Continuum: any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<graveson> how do i reconfigure the display before loggin into the system
<babo_> Q_Continuum: that was what broke mine ...
<Q_Continuum> File's got alot of data in it, Ng.
<gnomefreak> hal is broken in dapper now :(
<Ng> Q_Continuum: if X actually started then you're probably fine. any errors will be at the end
<Q_Continuum> ok
<pitti> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> pitti: ?
<Ng> Q_Continuum: you can run "glxinfo | grep -i vendor" in a terminal and if they all say nvidia then you are running their driver
<_jason> babo_: if I do echo $URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION it doesn't show newlines, so maybe that cat blah thing is the problem
<pitti> gnomefreak: a *bit* more details would be useful
<Nukeador> hi all
<meuserj|work> gnomefreak: I just updated dapper and everything works fine for me....
<Q_Continuum> all Nvidia.  Thanks.
<hellspawn66> hi @all
<Ng> Q_Continuum: :)
<gnomefreak> pitti: in dapper the hal upgrade its there (should be now) after reboot fails to load
<Q_Continuum> now, for TwinView.
<Q_Continuum> :D
<h1p> oops, any FAQ for nv video drivers ? :)  "!tell Q_Continuum about nvidia" - or what that means?
<chmod775> !xine
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<jerusalem> hello guys. i gotta conect via ftp to a windows (ugg) server and it won't let me. any ideas?
<chmod775> !players
<ubotu> methinks players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<pitti> gnomefreak: can you please do a hal debug output as described on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices and mail the log to martin.pitt@ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> meuserj|work: did you update hal?
<Q_Continuum> !tell hlp about nvidia
<Q_Continuum> enjoy :D
<jerusalem> anyone?
<meuserj|work> gnomefreak: I updated everything.
<chmod775> how do I install xine
<LinuxIdiot> hi i need a lil help starting Xserver can someone help me out
<r2ndom> i am trying to partition a USB memory stick that was setup by Damn Small Linux, I've booted from the ubuntu live DVD and am trying to run cfdisk.  it says i only have write permission?
<chmod775> anything on wiki
<Nukeador> I have a problem, ive installed and propertly configured my wifi card, a can access to the net but if i dont generate trafic for a while i get disconected and i cant reconect. Any idea?
<Ng> chmod775: use synaptic or apt-get to install the xine-ui package
<r2ndom> err only read permission
<h1p> thx , hasnt got anything tho :))
<h3ax> LinuxIdiot.. type X
<chmod775> Ng, thanks dude gotca
<chmod775> gotcha
<h3ax> if you are in console mode
<graveson> can anyone tell me ,how do reconfigure my display.it keeps on hanging when i log in
<gnomefreak> pitti: that would work only one problem what devices are controlled by hal?
<meuserj|work> r2ndom: run the command through sudo: "sudo <command>"
<LinuxIdiot> h3ax when i type startx a black screen with green stripes comes up and stay there
<_jason> graveson: dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg, sounds like you should choose "vesa" as your video driver
<_jason> graveson: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, sounds like you should choose "vesa" as your video driver
<gnomefreak> that and everything works sound usbs moniter
<h1p> !tell hlp about nvidia
<LinuxIdiot> _jason i have the same problem i did everything on ubuntuforums still dont work
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: did you do the above ^
<LinuxIdiot> yes
<r2ndom> meuserj|work, ok now getting different error.  that's usually good.  :)
<bryan> hi
<meuserj|work> heh
<Marlun> Whats the URL for where I can browse the Ubuntu Dapper repositories on the web?
<LinuxIdiot> ive did the sudo aptget install ubuntu-desktop either
<bryan> i need some help
<jerusalem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9445 anyone gftp?
<hellspawn66> could anyone help me bye a problem with gaim
<gnomefreak> Marlun: packages.ubuntu.com
<chmod775> huh?
<LinuxIdiot> but nothing :s
<_jason> bryan: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<bilange> bryan: just ask away :)
<chmod775> jerusalem, gftp?
<Marlun> gnomefreak, thank you
<gnomefreak> yw Marlun
<jerusalem> yeah
<jerusalem> chmod
<bryan> how do i instal a printer?
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: make sure you are using "vesa", check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look at the video driver section
<Nukeador> I have a problem, ive installed and propertly configured my wifi card, a can access to the net but if i dont generate trafic for a while i get disconected and i cant reconect. Any idea?
<mindamp> say i installed postfix/ssl/amavis and some others... and lets say i want to start completely over fressh from scratch.. how wouldi go about removing those packages and their configuration files?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bryan about printer
<chmod775> jerusalem, I guess it's some problem with the site
<|mp|> bryan - plug it in!
<gnomefreak> apt-get remove --purge or synaptic
<jerusalem> yeah
<LinuxIdiot> _jason ive did it
<LinuxIdiot> still nuthin :s
<gnomefreak> in synth aptic use complete removal
<jerusalem> but i got in months ago w/ ubuntu
<LinuxIdiot> im stuck on the login prompt
<jerusalem> but i dont remember what i did
<gnomefreak> synaptic*
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: I don't know then
<LinuxIdiot> _jason can u show me step by step how u got ur ubuntu installed well
<gnomefreak> hellspawn66: is there a reason you imed me?
<bryan> its plugged in of course
<LinuxIdiot> i guess it can help me out
<lucky_strike> are the .deb packages compiled specially for ubuntu?
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: I just put the install disk and installed it
<bryan> it just the drivers are set for windows
<gnomefreak> lucky_strike: yes most of times
<r2ndom> cfdisk doesn't like the path to device:  /media/usbdisk
<r2ndom> nor does fdisk
<LinuxIdiot> _jason: and after u didn't see any login prompt like when u use putty for remoting
<gnomefreak> lucky_strike: it depends on the .deb but ubuntu no not really its debian in general
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: ?
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: ssh isn't installed by default so you wouldn't be able to use putty unless you install opennssh-server
<hellspawn66> i need help by a problem with gaim, i installed kopete to try it out and if i now start gaim i lost all my contacts in icq list
<LinuxIdiot> _jason: sorry i ment when u ended the installing u wasn't prompt to login
<lucky_strike> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw lucky_strike
<r2ndom> ok, /dev/sda is for usb media, that works better.  :)
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: do you get a gdm graphical login screen?
<LinuxIdiot> _jason: nah only a command line
<renlore> does linux have a flash plugin?
<gnomefreak> hellspawn66: kopete has no direct connection to gaim in any way shape or form. you need to find out if its gaim thats messed up or kopete. is your kopete bl there for whatever cleint your using?
<LinuxIdiot> _jason: any idea?
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: what does 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed' do?
<bryan> ok... i went to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters and my printer doesn't show up...
<_jason> (I know you did this already but we are gonna try again :))
<Ng> renlore: yes, install the flashplugin-nonfree package or just go to a page with flash in it and ask firefox to install the plugin
<bryan> it a Lexmark Z600
<_jason> bryan: try the linuxprinting.org link
<LinuxIdiot> _jason: dude im dualbooting with xp ive got to logoff to try this again ;)
<nemster> is there a way to mount samba shares as user? it always demands root...
<bryan> ??
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: heh, that's... difficult
<LinuxIdiot> nah it isn't just dont logoff
<bryan> seriously
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: you wouldn't happen to know how to use irssi would you?
<Ng> nemster: you can either use the Places->Connect way of mounting drives (not really mounting them) or put an entry in /etc/fstab with the "user" option, to allow users to mount/unmount it
<gnomefreak> nemster: mounting normally does ask for sudo/root to do it because you can change it and users shouldnt beable to change files owned by sudouser
<Ng> _jason: I use irssi, what's the prob?
<gnomefreak> irssi :) love it
<_jason> Ng: just wondering if LinuxIdiot does because he is dualbooting and in windows right now
<_jason> Ng: he has no X
<Ng> ah
<Ng> nm ;)
<LinuxIdiot> _jason nah i dont use irssi
<LinuxIdiot> for dualbooting im using Grub
<hellspawn66> gnomefreak: other users on the contact list i had see me online and they can msg me, then i have to add them new to my contact list
<chmod775> is there an IRC over http
<chmod775> ?
<gnomefreak> hellspawn66: what app kopete or gaim?
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: :), ok quick tutorial: press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to tty2 and login and do 'irssi' then '/connect freenode', after it connects '/j #ubuntu'
<elkbuntu> chmod try http://www.ictoadd.com
<hellspawn66> gnomefreak: sry i mean gaim
<Ng> chmod775: it is possible to do
<chmod775> ok
<gnomefreak> hellspawn66: what version of gaim are you using?
<elro> hi there, I've just installed ubuntu on a dell x300, but bluetooth doesn't seem to have been detected, any clues anyone?
<elkbuntu> chmod755 it's cgi based client
<liangtam> How can I install Ubuntu 5.04 onto an old laptop that does not have a CD-Rom drive and has only 32M RAM. It can go by floppy and PCMCIA NIC
<LinuxIdiot> _jason: and how is that helping me fixing the ubuntu up ?
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: alt+# where # is a number will switch windows in irssi in case it doesnt switch automatically
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: it means we can talk to you and you don't have to leave and boot linux
<hellspawn66> gnomefreak: 1.5.1
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: you can talk to us and be in linux at the same time that way
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: 32mb of ram good luck you might beable to install the server install i will have bot pm you with a site
<gnomefreak> ^^^ thats for liangtam
<chmod775> oh cool
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell liangtam about install
<gnomefreak> gm Seveas
<chmod775> elkbuntu, is that ur site ?
<elkbuntu> chmod775 no
<chmod775> ok
<LinuxIdiot> okay w8
<chmod775> Is there any other sites
<gnomefreak> hellspawn66: do you have another user name for whatever client your using?
<elkbuntu> chmod775 a friend and i wrote a php irc bot, but for this channel it' d be useless
<chmod775> ok
<gnomefreak> hellspawn66: if so check to see if that list is working (it doesnt sound like a gaim issue)
<Q_Continuum> Well, I broke it.  Ng, remember where your tutorial was?  Followed someone else's, had to restore to the backup I made.
<chmod775> It's slow not connecting
* gnomefreak brb
<javiolo> how its called the mp3 codec package ?
<Ng> Q_Continuum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<hellspawn66> gnomefreak: i only have this user name but i will try out a little bit thx for help
<chmod775> elkbuntu, Dude it's not connecting
<elkbuntu> chmod775 there's a chance freenode is rejecting it. i've never tried using it for freenode channels
<chmod775> k
<chmod775> it's not working for freenode and also gimp.org
<jerusalem> btw chmod775, forcing an active connection to the server worked
<chmod775> huh? jerusalem
<Zoroaster> I noticed that synaptic had an update for me this morning, looks like a newer versions of the the 5.10 doc, the manual I guess, but where is it, where would have it gone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<avalost> whats the best engine to use with mplayer.. I have a crappy intel 810 gfx card (onboard) and the thing drops frames, skips, sputters and stalls on nearly every movie..
<chmod775> did'nt understand what u mean forcing ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 15,3]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> is there a site that has a list of irc commands by chance?
<avalost> especially .wmv files^
<javiolo> how its called the mp3 codec package ?
<avalost> gnomefreak, yea
<avalost> irc.org
<gnomefreak> ty
<avalost> gnomefreak, wait
<avalost> irc.org has changed
<jerusalem> i changned the setting i gftp from passive file transfer to active and it stopped disconnecting me
<avalost> gnomefreak, what client are you using?
<avalost> most clients have a list of cmds if you type /help
<pudland> seveas, btw Quinch and I used the binary ati how-to friday.  worked great, cant believe it eluded me for so long.  Thanks again
<gnomefreak> avalost: ty
<avalost> np
<gnomefreak> that was no help either :(
<gnomefreak> i was trying to stop someone this am from pming me and i used /umode +E but that doesnt stop reg users (dont know if he was reg)
<variant> gnomefreak: try /ignore <nickname>
<gnomefreak> variant: that hem in channel only
<variant> gnomefreak: try /ignore <nickname> query
<variant> gnomefreak: depends on your client
<variant> gnomefreak: do /help ignore
<gnomefreak> ok ty
* lucky_strike is away
<milkshake> hey, i downloaded ISO Reader.. how do i burn a cd with it? :O
<funkyHat> ailean, you around?
<variant> milkshake: that a windows program or somthing?
<funkyHat> milkshake, if you want to burn an ISO to CD, install gnomebaker or K3b
<funkyHat> using synaptic
<gnomefreak> milkshake: in windows best is nero that i have found
<Makaraki> hello could anybody help me please? I try to get the gmal -notify and after apt-get install gmail-notify what do I have to do for get the service
<milkshake> gnomebaker ok
<gnomefreak> Makaraki: open it and add your gmail address to it
<milkshake> does gnomebaker work in Windows?
<gnomefreak> milkshake: no
<funkyHat> milkshake, sorry, I assumed you were using ubuntu
<Zoroaster> I downloaded limewire for linux, it comes as an RPM
<Makaraki> gnomefreak: After $ locate gmail-notify I have no idea which file is for configuration
<Zoroaster> I downloaded limewire for linux, it comes as an RPM, can anyone point me to some info on how to install an rpm
<gnomefreak> milkshake: go to nero site download trial and use it to burn the iso
<Makaraki> ok
<javiolo> Zoroaster use alien
<Makaraki> gnomefreak: now it's done forgive me I needed to update and upgrade
<gnomefreak> Makaraki: in the menu under applications>internet>gmail-notifier open it there and you will beablet o set it up
<Zoroaster> javiolo, you mean use it instead of limewire, or as a means to handle the rpm app?
<Makaraki> gnomefreak: thanks man!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Zoroaster about rmp
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Zoroaster about rpm
<javiolo> Zoroaster use it to convert to deb
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: i dont recommend using alien though (personal prefference)
<gnomefreak> doesnt limewire have a deb?
<_jason> hrmm I guess LinuxIdiot wasn't able to get into irssi and rejoin us
<pudland> gnomefreak, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<wiFi> hdparm -d /dev/cdrom ---> dma 0
<gnomefreak> pudland: dont use ubuntuguide and why are you giving that to me?
<Dr_Willis> heh
<gnomefreak> pudland: the bot knows how to install it
<pinner> anybody in here help me with a K3B question?
<wiFi> but if i set at 1, when restart cdrom dma return at 0. :-(
<gnomefreak> pinner: ask
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pudland about ubuntuguide
<Dr_Willis> thers a config file you edit to enable dma.
<pinner> I'm trying to rip all my dvd's to xvid with k3b
<Dr_Willis> !dma
<pinner> cant figure out the first step
<Dr_Willis> DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<p_k> hi
<p_k> ive got a problem with my network-card... from now to then it cut all connections and is shown as "disabled" in the configuration window - but ( of course.. ) when im tryin to enable eth1 it is going to switch back to "disabled" after a few moments.. any ideas? :(
<gnomefreak> lol Dr_Willis ubotu dont like you?
<pudland> gnomefreak, i used prior to going breezy.  No breaks though.  KK thanks for the warning
<pinner> it says to click on the drive and it will show the titles, and you pick the one you want
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  guess not
<liangtam> I don't understand the Netboot method and the NIC is not bootable. Is other method like Loadlin.exe possible?
<pinner> I do not get this
<pinner> I've used DVD::rip and acidrip, but with bad results
<Artemis3> gnomefreak, dont use limewire, use frostwire instead or any better gnutella client
<gnomefreak> pudland: not everyone will have things break but alot of people have id say more so than not
<gnomefreak> Artemis3: i dont use either
<Artemis3> k
<gnomefreak> Artemis3: someone had a rpm for it and i thought there was a different way and there is
<pudland> gnomefreak, kk. I'll refrain from suggesting.  Thanks much.
<pinner> K3B shouldnt have any lack of functionality running under gnome though, right?
<Dr_Willis> pinner,  i use it under gnome all the time - just fine
* gnomefreak refuses to use limewire frostwire alien and any other things like automatix and easyubuntu
<pudland> gnomefreak, limewire is buggy for me after breezy upgrade
<WoC> any major differences between ubuntu and debian?
<Artemis3> i like automatix, heheheh
<gnomefreak> WoC: i would say so
<pinner> I've tried to install the latest version of K3B also. but it gives me dependency issues and reverts back to the 0.12.7
<gnomefreak> automatix is garbage see /msg ubotu automatix
<WoC> gnomefreak, would it be i.e. a long list of things?
<p_k> ive got a problem with my network-card... from now to then it cut all connections and is shown as "disabled" in the configuration window - but ( of course.. ) when im tryin to enable eth1 it is going to switch back to "disabled" after a few moments.. any ideas? :(
<gnomefreak> WoC: what ar eyou looking for
<gnomefreak> irssi needs spellcheck :(
<Howitzer> Does one really need fetchmail?
<mirak> I have no manpages
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell WoC about ubuntu
<mirak> on dapper
<mirak> what the problem ?
<Howitzer> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<gnomefreak> WoC: that site might help a lilbit
<WoC> just checking, if it''s too close to debian, i prolly save the time by not installing it, but if it''s not too similar then I would prolly give it a go ;)
<NET||abuse> how can i mount my ntfs drive, just to copy files from it?
<gnomefreak> WoC: it uses some of the same tools but there are noticable differences to me
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Artemis3> gnomefreak, i know how to do it the other way, but when you need to deploy many machines, it gets tiresome... since all that stuff is not "official", i have not seen any other "express" method to install all the "forbidden" stuff.
<NET||abuse> fstab currently has "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0"
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak ive got a problem wih the ubuntu desktop i dont get to it when booting all i have is a login prompt when i log in i get to a command line thats all
<Seveas> WoC, Ubuntu is much easier to install and use
<WoC> god enough, I'll try it ;]  ty
<WoC> opps
<WoC> good, not god...
<NET||abuse> and that fstab doesn't read the mount int here at all.
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: yes i know _jason was working with you (assuming you never got irssi to run)?
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: jason went out :s
<mirak> I have no manpages, but the package is installed
<WoC> gnomefreak, wouldn't happen to know if there would be any special issues using nvidia card with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mirak: in terminal type man sudo
<Howitzer> there aren't any
<NET||abuse> ahhh nuts,,, ok, the media/hda1 is owned by root
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: irssi isnot important the point is that my desktop screen dont want to come up as any traditional OS's
<liangtam> gnomefreak, I don't understand the Netboot install method and the NIC is not bootable. Is other method like Loadlin.exe possible? And if yes, What additional commands should I pass onto the kernel in such case where the amount of RAM is low?
<Howitzer> provided you follow the guides!
<NET||abuse> can't view it as normal user
<Howitzer> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<NET||abuse> well ok, i suppose i can just copy everything out as root and just chown it after
<mirak> gnomefreak: bash: man: command not found
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: it helps because you can be using commands that we give you
<WoC> ty Howitzer
<Howitzer> goes like a breeze :-)
<jetscreamer> !umask
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> dum
<Howitzer> although i'd like to  be able to adapt Ubuntu more to my needs
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: ive tried it it says command not found :s
<gnomefreak> dont man pages come with ubuntu install?
<mirak> gnomefreak: ii  manpages                               2.17-1                                Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system
<mirak> they are installed
<mirak> but there is a problem
<p_k> ive got a problem with my network-card... from now to then it cut all connections and is shown as "disabled" in the configuration window - but ( of course.. ) when im tryin to enable eth1 in the controlcenter it is going to switch back to "disabled" after a few moments.. any ideas? :(
<LinuxIdiot> on the command line ive switched to tty2 then typed irssi
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: i havent been following along that closely with your issue all i know is X isnt working
<gnomefreak> mirak: i dont know go into synaptic and try reinstalling them
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: yes your right i guess that's why i can't get to the desktop
<gnomefreak> there should be a package
<mirak> gnomefreak: it's downloading
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: did you ever have a desktop?
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: Never :s
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: what ubuntu install method did you use?
<NET||abuse> ok, i have mounted a Fat32 paritiion at /FileShare, now it's owned by root, how can i make this and all content writeable by my default user???
<LinuxIdiot> server
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: that is why you dont have X
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: i might be wrong on this but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (should install the X dependencies also
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pudland> gnomefreak, is there an apt-get method to install x?
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: ive installed ubuntu-desktop either
<gnomefreak> pudland: yes a few depending on the package
<prada> gnomefreak: ubuntu was funny that way ... apt-get install gnome-desktop doesn't install X
<prada> I don't know if that's fixed in dapper
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: log in and type startx what happens?
<Artemis3> apt-get install ubundu-desktop ?
<Artemis3> ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubuntu but yes
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: black screen with green and blue striped
<LinuxIdiot> stripes
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: says it failed to oopen?
<gnomefreak> ort crashed?
<Zoroaster> from command line, what command does one run against a deb package to install it?
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the hardware adn drivers are correct if not make them correct and than try it again
<helter> does anybody know if there is some sort of bug in the ubuntu sound support with recording?
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: dpkg - file.deb
<gnomefreak> helter: not sure you can search bugs in launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i file.deb
<helter> can you guys record without any problems?
<pudland> gnomefreak, what does the "-phigh.." command mean when doing reconfigure
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: i did reconfigure the x and set up my graphic card to vesa
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: but it crashed anyway
<gnomefreak> pudland: its just another way of opening it im not sure what that parameter does
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: what graphics card are you using?
<scav> LinuxIdiot: what card you have?
<Rawplayer> re
<LinuxIdiot> Intel
<pudland> gnomefreak, i think it resets to default
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: did you install the intel drivers for it?
<javiolo> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> pudland: i dont use it couldnt tell you
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak:no
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: good idea to
<gnomefreak> anyone have the intel drivers site/wiki for him?
<prada> dri.freedesktop.org
<wizz> they're by default in distrib: i810
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: the live cd worked fine
<prada> no acceleration there ..
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak:there was no errors nuthin
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: live cd and install are differnt
<pudland> gnomefreak, sudo apt-get -install --reinstall xserver-xorgult, could he try that?
<wizz> lspci
<Zoroaster> can java runtime be had through apt get?
<pudland> gnomefreak, sudo apt-get -install --reinstall xserver-xorg, could he try that?
<gnomefreak> pudland: he doesnt have drivers for his vard that not gonna help
<Zoroaster> gnomefreak, by the way, thanks for your help
<pudland> gnomefreak, right right
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: yw
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: i tried RedHat once it recognised my graphic card
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: redhat and ubuntu and suse and so on are all differetn on what they have installed
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LinuxIdiot about hardware
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: go to that site ubuntu sent you and find your card see if there is a place that tells you how to get drivers for it
* gnomefreak will brb
<LinuxIdiot> ok
<mirak> # man
<mirak> bash: man: command not found
<mirak> that's odd
<mirak> on dapper
<Dr_Willis> what the heck is the command to launch the gnome printer config  tool. hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> not using gnome at the moment. lol.
<njan> gnome-cups-manager
<Dr_Willis> aha! cups!  :P
<_jason> LinuxIdiot: what step didn't work when you tried to use irssi?
<tombs> hi all
<Dr_Willis> i was looking for gnome-printer-manager :P
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: its in the menu isnt it?
<Dr_Willis> im not using gnome.. so there is no gnome menu :P
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh good reason
<Dr_Willis> and that command aint found.. odd.. perhaps  i dont have cups installed yet. lol
<gnomefreak> _jason: he needs drivers for his intel card i think (he said command not found for irssi)
<Dr_Willis> aha - i dident have gnome-cups-manager insalled :P
* gnomefreak never had an intel card
<_jason> he should be able to boot with vesa i think
<gnomefreak> _jason: could he set it to intel and boot maybe? i dont know about intel cards all i know is he tried and it didnt work for one reason or another :(
<tristanmike> i don't see it in the topic, are some the repos down? specifically the "ca." ones?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: dont know try the repos without a country code
<tristanmike> that was my next try, thanx
<gnomefreak> as of 8am i havent heard of them being down (est)
<phiber_optic> should I install dapper dake flight4?
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic: not recommended
<phiber_optic> thanx gnomefreak
<Zoroaster> what about .bin files?  how does install them?
<LinuxIdiot> anyone have got an Intel Card and Installed Ubuntu With No Problems????
<Alex_C> How do I see what my Network IP address is? and how do I change it?
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: what .bin file?
<Zoroaster> java run time
<prada> LinuxIdiot: I have one yes ... it's an integrated on-board card ..
<Zoroaster> gnomefreak, java runtime
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ramunas> hello
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: follow that link to install java
<prada> LinuxIdiot: you want my xorg.conf ?
<LinuxIdiot> prada: yes
<LinuxIdiot> prada: lets give it a try
<Alex_C> How do I change my Network IP Address?
<Ng> Alex_C: system->administration->network
<Alex_C> Ng, I tried that - but somehow Azureus still thinks i'm using my old IP ... even after restart
<Ng> perhaps its in its config somewhere?
<Ng> +'
<gnomefreak> Alex_C: i dont use azureus but i would try the .conf file for it
<pudland> LinuxIdiot, do you know what intel chipset?
<[-DevinE-] > i need some help with cedega if anyone can help plz PRV me (on #cedega  nobody is on)
<warthawg> if a man wanted to install acroread on ubuntu64, whut wood he doo?
<h3sp4wn> When I run synaptic I get 1 package will be held back and not upgraded is there anyway to find out what this package is ?
<Artemis3> that would be evil to use certain script which they don't like here ^^;
<h3sp4wn> either via synaptic or aptitude / deselect
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Artemis3> but acroread sucks anyway...
<Ng> warthawg: you may well be able to just download it from adobe.com and install it
<warthawg> Artemis3, what is a better way to read pdfs?
<ramvi> Where should I read about using my Nokia N70 as a modem in linux?
<Ng> ramvi: via bluetooth?
<warthawg> Ng, thanks
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: it normally depends on what packages are being held back and if you are using dapper than you might get that more times than not
<ramvi> Ng, no, through the cable
<ramvi> bluetooth isn't fast enough
<Ng> ramvi: usb or serial cable?
<ramvi> usb
<mirak> what is launchpad ?
<ramvi> Thanks for the support :)
<Ng> ramvi: it should have created a /dev/ttyUSBX where X is a number for it. If you don't have anything else with usb serial ports it should be 0
<Ng> ramvi: so anything that asks for a modem device can just use that
<gnomefreak> !launchpad
<ubotu> hmm... launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<Ng> ramvi: but it's possible that the phone needs custom software to do it. I would seriously hope not though
<ramvi> It does on windows..
<roaet2> hello
<ramvi> Okay, so I set up a dailup through the usb?
<ramvi> Won't I need a driver?
<Ng> ramvi: yep, if that file is there
<Ng> ramvi: a tty device is a standard thing that anything can treat as a plain modem
<roaet2> Can someone tell me the difference between Overwriting the windows bootloader, and not when reinstalling GRUB after installing windows?
<ramvi> sweet
* Ramunas cya
<pudland> prada, what intel chipset do you have.  I have a dell with the same prob as linuxidiot
<gnomefreak> windows will overwrite the mbr by default during win install
<thebeanbag> how do i install programs for ubuntu if i dont have internet at home?
<prada> pudland: i915 gl/gv
<roaet2> yessir gnomefreak. what's the difference though?
<gnomefreak> thebeanbag: the cd
* delire notes directs slitted eyes at conspicuous path "/lib/modules/2.6.10-12/volatile" 
<thebeanbag> so all the software is on the install cd?
<gnomefreak> roaet2: windows erases the mbr ubuntu doesnt erase it untill you tell it to
<ramvi> Ng, there isn't any /dev/ttyusb at all
<prada> pudland: there's generic driver "i810" for most intel chipsets ..
<pudland> prada, mine would lock up at "starting hotplug...."
<ramvi> Ng, Can't find anything on ttyu
<gnomefreak> thebeanbag: not even close but without a net connection use synatpic and it will ask for cd put it in
<roaet2> In my case, where I have windows and ubuntu on the same partition, should I just overwrite the MBR with grub?
<ramvi> :(
<gnomefreak> roaet2: follow the wiki on how to do it
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<prada> pudland: anything in the logs ?
<thebeanbag> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> thebeanbag: yw
<roaet2> gnomefreak, I'm at the wiki. It has two different choices. I'm asking about which to do.
<pudland> prada, not that i saw.
<delire> anyone else have their fglrx.ko in a /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile ?
<ramvi> Ng, isn't there anyone before me who have wanted to use their 3g phone as a modem under linux?
<Ng> ramvi: there probably is, perhaps some googling will turn something up?
<delire> ramvi: you're an innovator and a leader.
<ramvi> delire, hehe
<MSch> hi, i've got a question: contains the skype page on the ubuntu Wiki everything there is?
<gnomefreak> roaet2: do you have a live cd?
<ramvi> Well, okay - thanks for your time =)
<roaet2> Yessir.
<delire> ramvi: now take thy charge and make clear passage for all that shall follow you1
<pudland> prada, i put it in the closet and stuck with the micronpc, only set-back is it has rambus
<p_k> i need help with my network card :( after enabling eth1 in kcontrol it is changing back to "disabled"
<roaet2> Again it isn't a matter of how to do it. Just which I should do.
<roaet2> I can either, "Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" or "Using the LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader"
<gnomefreak> roaet2: i would go that way but i havent done it so i dont know but i do know if done right both versions work
<gnomefreak> you dont want weindows bootloader
<roaet2> Ok then.
<gnomefreak> you want grub
<roaet2> That's what I wanted to know :)
<ramvi> delire, I'm kind of a linux newbie
<ramvi> delire, so I guess I won't be writing any drivers today
<gnomefreak> roaet2: its windows bootloader that got you into this mess :)
<Artemis3> aww
<prada> pudland: hotplug does take a while sometimes .. I don't use a laptop, so don't know how it affects them too much.you could try disabling the hotplug init script ... at worse you have to manually load the modules
<h3sp4wn> Can anyone tell me how to increase the number of virtual desktops in metacity (can't find anything in preferences)
<roaet2> That mess hasn't happend yet, but it will. I need to install a different version of windows.
<roaet2> Put XP, not Tablet XP ;D
<_shad> vad kan vara felet, nr jag kr "sudo chown shad /home/shad/kurre" och fr "Operation not permitted"
<pudland> prada, it was a desktop gx model.
<gnomefreak> roaet2: xp wont detect grub but 2000 pro does when its in a good mood
<bosco> how do i play an mp3 torrent that i downloaded
<pudland> prada, im not into loading manually yet, i'll use it as a BIG paper weight
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bosco about mp3
<feistel> hi
<_shad> what Am I doing wrong when I run "sudo chown shad /home/shad/kurre" and recieves "Operation not permitted"
<prada> pudland: hehe ...
<feistel> I need help with Ubuntu installer
<feistel> I custom them
<gnomefreak> feistel: just ask or state your issue
<_shad> can someone help me please?
<feistel> I need modify some strings of a Ubuntu Installer, I need edit the Spanish templates of debconf in Ubuntu Installer, I need help for that
<gnomefreak> _shad: if someone knows they will answer you if noone here can answer you try ubuntuforums.com
<pudland> prada, you wouldn't happen to have rdram memory laying around would you?
<equador> mayby from LIVECD i can remove and write files to ntfs partition ?
<Ng> feistel: did you try asking in #ubuntu-devel?
<pudland> prada, 512M goes for $300
<gnomefreak> equador: it is not safe to write to ntfs
<prada> pudland: I possibly do have some lying around ..
<skaja> how do i get to the windows part of my hd with out using root
<pudland> prada, would you part with it?? 512M+?
<equador> but my windows is bad, and i must write files from ntfs to CD
<gnomefreak> skaja: you dont
<prada> I don't mind ... but how the heck am i supposed to get it to you ?
<gnomefreak> prada: mail ???
<gnomefreak> just a thought :(
<prada> from India ? :)
<prada> it's going to cost a bomb on shipping
<pudland> prada, HAHAHAHA, good point!!!!
<gnomefreak> prada: what does india not have a mail service?
<gnomefreak> prada: good point
<pudland> prada, thats my luck
<grogoreo> hi
<gnomefreak> more than the part is worth im sure
<prada> nothing on ebay ?
<gnomefreak> prada: what are we looking for?
<prada> gnomefreak: RDRAM
<grogoreo> is there a Subversion client (command line or GUI) which I could use to checkout source code? Like with CVS I can and it will download all the files for me
<babsy> hallo+guten tag
<prada> grogoreo: svn
<Badm4n> hello
<equador> s a programm who can write or remove files from ntfs ?
<Badm4n> anyone here know about configuring cbq ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell equador about ntfs
<stingray|> !sshd
<ubotu> it has been said that sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<gnomefreak> read your pm equador
<erUSUL> grogoreo, of course install it via synaptic search for svn
<thebeanbag> does palm life drive work with linux?
<Badm4n> anyone here know about cbq ?
<pudland> STUPID WEBSENSE, work has us blocked from everything!!!! :-(
<grogoreo> prada and erUSUL, I've looked on Synaptic and it has:  avn-arch-mirror, svn-buildpackage, svncviewer, svn-devscripts, svn-workbench is it the workbench one?
<grogoreo> prada and erUSUL, or just the whole 'subversion' package?
<gnomefreak> viewer i would assume since you only viewing it but never used it
<equador> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> grogoreo: you might be better off that way
<grogoreo> ok I'll install it all. Thanks guys
<bosco> obuto
<pudland> bye all
<[-DevinE-] > gnomefreak=> can u help me with cedega when u havbe some spare time ?
<erUSUL> grogoreo, subversion is the one you are looking for
<grogoreo> erUSUL, thanks
<gnomefreak> [-DevinE-] : i never touch it i dont use this pc for gamming but have you looked at the wiki on it yet?
<[-DevinE-] > yeah i did ... no help
<babsy> hallo+guten tag
<[-DevinE-] > !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<equador> !lt
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, equador
<gnomefreak> [-DevinE-] :  try /j cedega
<[-DevinE-] > i did ...i did find anything there ... beside dust (noone was active)
<gnomefreak> [-DevinE-] : im not gonna be much help with that
<gnomefreak> i left?
<drgreborn> i have a wird problem on vlc could someone help me?
<gnomefreak> wth did i leave
<[-DevinE-] > oky 10x gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> sorry [-DevinE-] 
<Mastastealth> wuts up drgreborn?
<[-DevinE-] > i'll do it the old fassion way : Trial and error
<GlemSom> http://peecee.dk/?id=30392   <- anyone seen this before? (My card is not overclocked, and the GPU is about 45c)
<drgreborn> Mastastealth: I opend a directory with my vids in it then when i closed vlc its stil playing the vids, i can hear them but vlc is closed. ><
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to go
<Mastastealth> does vlc minimize to dock?
<drgreborn> Mastastealth: It's very creepy ^^;
<Mastastealth> like amarok, w/ a lil icon next to ur volume control or sumthin?
<Dr_Willis> Mastastealth,  not that ive seen
<Mastastealth> ok, open up system monitor and see its' process is still running
<Mastastealth> that is odd :X
<skaja> i'm haveing trouble play my real media video files
<Mastastealth> skaja: u have win32 codecs installed?
<drgreborn> Mastastealth: I manual closed the wvlc in system monitor, why is this occouring?
<drgreborn> shouldn't all processes stop when the vlc player is closed?
<Mastastealth> not sure...try this, do the whole thing again, close it and have it play sound without it being open, and then open VLC again from menu
<Mastastealth> perhaps it IS going to dock, and u cant see an icon?
<drgreborn> i did
<Mastastealth> i saw a problem like that happen to amarok on a friends pc...
<drgreborn> when i try to play another vid the new vid in the new vlc plays with no sound
<drgreborn> ><
<Mastastealth> oh, so VLC opens up 2 different processes then..
<drgreborn> O.o
<ntumba> Hello everyone... Is it just me, or the backports are not working anymore?
<Mastastealth> some apps (liek amarok) usually use 1 process, so if u open it from menu, it'll just open up the one u hav e running
<Hoxzer> shouldn't I be able to watch video files directly from ssh shared files?
<Badm4n> anyone here know about cbq ?
<drgreborn> erm when i close the player it stills plays the vid but with no vid justteh sound
<drgreborn> like some kind of ghost
<SoulForge> Greetings
<drgreborn> Allo
<Mastastealth> minimize or actually exitting the program?
<drgreborn> exit
<SoulForge> unbuntu is broke on my system :(
<ntumba> :(
<misfit_toy> how can I tell which version of PHP is installed when I apt-get libapache-mod-php4 ?
<misfit_toy> is it 4 or 4.1 or 4.2, etc...
<drgreborn> wxvlc is still in my system monitor
<wiFi> i use kppp program on ubuntu
<drgreborn> even when i close the vlc player
<SoulForge> When it loads to the login screen all I see is a jumbled mass of colors
<drgreborn> it doesn't actually kill
<wiFi> i have error 1 when i try to connect my nokia phone at internet
<Ng> misfit_toy: dpkg -l php4   should tell you
<misfit_toy> Ng, thanks
<SoulForge> any suggestions?
<Sirin> 
<wiFi> The pppd daemon died unexpectedly!
<wiFi> Exit status: 1
<Mastastealth> Soulforge: what gfx card u got?
<Sirin> 
<SoulForge> 6600 GT
<SoulForge> AGP version
<equador> where i can find info about fx5200 tv-out ?
<Mastastealth> drgreborn: does this occur in other video players? im googling for this problem but perhaps a temp solution is not to use vlc ;)
<bubba> Good Morning :)
<Mastastealth> SoulForge: you have nvidia drivers installed?
<fulhack> Hey guys and gals. I just threw ubuntu 5.10 onto my thinkpad R51, very nice. My question is about OSD. is there any way to display info about screen lightening, and audio on the screen, ad i press those buttons?
<SoulForge> I can't get that far Mabus06
<SoulForge> err
<wiFi> anyone use gprs modem?
<SoulForge> Mastastealth
<drgreborn> Mastastealth: yeah I think so to, maybe there was an installation error or something :)
<jcooper> does anyone know where i can find some good gconf python API docs?
<SoulForge> Whatever is installed durning the Unbuntu install is what I have
<fulhack> SoulForge, I have that card, whats the problem?
<pr3t0r1an0> do it
<bubba> does wifi using ndiswrapper need acpi ?
<ntumba> I think the backports are dead. I can't upgrade rythmbox :(
<roaet2> fulhack, most likely no. you could check the synaptic package installer for thinkpad.
<SoulForge> fulhack: When I get to the login screen after install all I see is a jumbled mass of colors
<fulhack> roaet2, Will do, thanks.
<wiFi> ghe sborro
<Mastastealth> Soulforge: its quite easy to do, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28Nvidia%29 has some info
<SoulForge> Mastastealth I don't even know the root password
<roaet2> holy crap
<Mastastealth> lol
<roaet2> XP tablet found my linux os
<Mastastealth> its the password u set when u first installed :)
<fulhack> SoulForge, Ouch. never seen that. I woul try the nvidia drivers. and reset the xorg config if that doesn't do the trick.
<SoulForge> and I will say again
<roaet2> when it wrote the mbr
<SoulForge> I can't see anything
<SoulForge> its just a random mass of colors
<Mastastealth> ok Soul, go to a console, hold Ctrl-Alt-F1
<themachine> what can play shoutcast radio?
<SoulForge> I can't modify the xorg.conf file without the root password
<foampeace> what do i do when my game cant find this file? libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Mastastealth> themachine: Rythmbox should be able to I believe
<drgreborn> SoulForge: the root password is your account password
<SoulForge> which the install never asked me for
<SoulForge> tried that
<xordae> SoulForge, use sudo pico xorg.conf  ..the password is your personal one
<bubba> I have breezy for amd64 almost working on my acer 5002 laptop, but the wifi isnt working, and Ive disable acpi (was generating a lot of log files),
<fulhack> SoulForge, Can't you tab to a console, sudo su and go on an editing spree?
<Mastastealth> foampeace: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<SoulForge> I can go to the console yes
<Ng> foampeace: install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<SoulForge> that works
<bubba> breezy i386 did work, but its not ideal for a turion64 cpu
<SoulForge> switches from the jumbled mess to it
<Mastastealth> doh! lunchtime, brb guys
<harshy> anyone notice that when ethernet is activated the system lags on dapper-current?
<SoulForge> my network card doesn't seem to work ethier
<SoulForge> (durning install it didn't work)
<SoulForge> and on the live dvd version it didn't work
<harshy> I can use xchat and gaim but cant ping and gnome will not work if the thing is activated
<Badm4n> anyone here know about cbq ? help pls about confiuring rule on cbq
<Badm4n> anyone here know about cbq ? help pls about confguring rule on cbq
<harshy> ya works fine on the cd4 live
<drgreborn> SoulForge: what eth card are you using? is this a pc? is it onboard?
<SoulForge> pc
<SoulForge> onboard
<themachine> k, I found xmms works with shoutcast stations.
<Ng> Badm4n: that's a bit in-depth for here generally
<SoulForge> umm
<foampeace> Ng:  thanks
<prada> Badm4n: it would be better to ask on another channel
<harshy> onborad nvnet here
<SoulForge> ULi PC Fast Ethernet Card
<harshy> tried diff kernels and the nvnet and forcedeth mods
<harshy> same effect
<drgreborn> SoulForge: is it part of moboard or a card?
<prada> Badm4n: I used it before ... quite a while back , so I don't remember
<SoulForge> motherboard
<Badm4n> prada : where i can ask that ? | Ng : where the room talk about that ?
<drgreborn> odd
<ShereKhan> Has anybody done a Ubuntu server install on a headless machine only using a null modem cable and/or SSH?
<harshy> this is odd
<prada> Badm4n: try this http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<harshy> no wierd kernel messages or syslog shit
<bubba> where is a good place to get help with wifi on ubuntu breezy for amd64 ?
<Ng> ShereKhan: I debootstrapped it onto a machine with just ssh once
<ShereKhan> Ng: "Debootstrapped"?
<Ng> bubba: if the driver uses ndiswrapper it won't work on the amd64 version afaik, but otherwise it ought to. perhaps you found a bug
<bubba> Ive read many many web pages, tried many many things... still not working :(
<Ng> ShereKhan: it's a quick&dirty way of installing debian-like OSes
* Sirin PPC
<SoulForge> im not worried about the network card as much as my video problem
<bubba> Ng, really, i read about others using it with my laptop, and breezy 64! there are 2 drivers, one is 32 bit, other is 64 bit i guess...
<delire> bubba: perhaps best to go with an i386 install on the amd64 box..
<Badm4n> btw : is 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254 <-- can be write 192.168.1.0/16 ?
<ShereKhan> Ng: The machine has no OS, no keyboard and no monitor. Can I get SSH up and running on it using _only_ a boot floppy and/or CD?
<bubba> Ng, but they didnt work for me :(
<Ng> Badm4n: no, /24
<Artemis3> : thats overkill, use /24
<drgreborn> SoulForge: did you try to install any graphics drivers by the way or is it the deafult driver now?
<SoulForge> default
<SoulForge> I can't see anything to do that
<drgreborn> this is a fresh install?
<Ng> ShereKhan: you could boot a CD that will start ssh and so on - that's roughly what I did
<SoulForge> ys
<SoulForge> yes
<SoulForge> it doesn't do it durning the live dvd version
<Ng> ShereKhan: if the ubuntu live cd doesn't then something like knoppix probably will
<SoulForge> which is why I don't understand what its doing now :(
<bubba> delire, I did.. and i got everything working... but i wanted to use amd64, and i did manage to get everything but the wifi !
<stingray|> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ShereKhan> Ng: Wont they need hands on configuration before sshd is up and running?
<Badm4n> ty
<drgreborn> I think there was an error during installation, some of my frens using that card has it working out the box. You said there was also errors when installing? chances are the dvd was not burt properly. :(
<Ng> ShereKhan: possibly - you could craft one that has the right details in, or use dhcp
<SoulForge> are you refering to me?
<bubba> since im soooo close, i'd really like to get it working... instead of wiping the sytem out and installing i386...
<drgreborn> SoulForge: yeah. I got it last time to, on a ti4200.
<SoulForge> I've done the isntall twice with the same results
<drgreborn> SoulForge: using the same dvd?
<Stormx2> Hey everyone!
<Stormx2> Back on ubuntu :)
<harshy> the ti4200 should work out of box using the nv module
<SoulForge> yeahhhh
<drgreborn> SoulForge: burn a new cd/dvd
<Stormx2> hey does anyone know a good way of limiting my outgoing connection speed?
<SoulForge> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<Webx> Anyone knows what the export command do to the environment? why not just use NAME=NEWNAME?
<Ng> Webx: export is used to modify the environment
<trappist> export VAR=value
<Ng> export FOO="bar"
<snowblink> Webx, help export
<bubba> Webx, if you need a variable to work with just one program, no need to export the variable. if you use it outside the program,  export it.
<Ng> it has to do with whether or not you are modifying the current environment for all child processes or not
<Zoroaster> what is fakeroot?
<Ng> !info fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: (Gives a fake root environment), section utils, is optional. Version: 1.5.1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 88 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<Ng> hmm, not the best description ever ;)
<Webx> oh... think i got it.. thanks
<Zoroaster> why use fakeroot instead of sudo?
<Ng> Zoroaster: generally you use fakeroot when you are doing something like building a package so it happens in a self-contained little world and doesn't mess around with the main system
<funkyHat> Zoroaster, fake root is _fake_
<Ng> ie it's for when you *don't*U want something to be root, but think it is
<Ng> -U
<Zoroaster> ok, I understand
<klippo> question. running "w" or "who" doesnt display any user thats logged in dapper. anyone know why?
<roaet2> because secretly you're not logged in
<[-DevinE-] > can anyone help me with cedega + Counter strike
<Stormx2> Are there any alternatives to GAIM? I *really* hate gaim. Anything a little more like Paint Shop pro or Photoshop?
<Stormx2> not gaim
<klippo> roaet2: it works when booted. and for a while. then suddenly it stops
<roaet2> ...
<Stormx2> GIMP!
<roaet2> you mean GIMP.
<Stormx2> sorry
<Stormx2> :P
<roaet2> lol
<Stormx2> eek
<Stormx2> i've got a gaim problem too im getting confused lol
<roaet2> gaim has problems?
<roaet2> how's that?
<roaet2> gaim has no prolems.
<Stormx2> oh nevermind. I was figuring out how to install smiley sets
<roaet2> gaim is perfect
<Stormx2> lol
<luite> Stormx2: you can try krita, but there is no 'professional' image editing application yet
<Stormx2> luite: OK :)
<Stormx2> luite: Is it in the repos?
<roaet2> i wish photoshop was on linux.
<roaet2> only reason why i'd get a mac
<roaet2> so sad
<asterisk99> Question for anyone: Is there an app like putty so I can connect to term session on another computer??
<klippo> use crossover office
<Morfosomo> Stormx2,  if you really really want to have photoshop on linux try wine
<Stormx2> Morfosomo: It keeps bloody uninstalling itself lol
<roaet2> or VMWare
<Sirin> WINE doesn't support Photoshop CS 2
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> I have PS7
<no_wifi_yet> Stormx2, theres a different gui for gimp for folks that like photoshop...
<luite> Stormx2: it's a kde app, so will probably get some libs
<Stormx2> I also have PSP 7 bought! thats right :P not pirated
<luite> Stormx2: but it's included, package is krita, it's part of koffice
<Morfosomo> i have photoshop running on wine with all its plugins enabled, id like to think it actually runs faster on lin
<roaet2> photoshop gui.. hmm i'll check that out
<billytwowilly> holy carp.. I can't remember the command to intelligently sync things... r something I think.
<billytwowilly> rsync!
<billytwowilly> sweet
* billytwowilly remembers
<Stormx2> Morfosomo: What version? 7?
<roaet2> ...
<Morfosomo> yup
<Stormx2> I lost the installer for 7 >_<
<no_wifi_yet> roaet2, i think its called gimpshop...
<Stormx2> oh well
<roaet2> you can rsync in ubuntu?
<stingray|> I'm using the guide to installing the newest nvidia drivers, but i'm having some trouble. I get an error when starting X : "Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded)" and "failed to load "nvidia" (module does not exist). What to do?
* Stormx2 goes to piratebay :P
<Stormx2> Oooh Im getting another 512mb of ram tomorow :D
<SoulForge> to add to what ?
<xordae> stingray, it sounds as if you didn't install all of it..
<Stormx2> SoulForge: Was that aimed at me?
<no_wifi_yet> the only thing holding me from using breezy 64 is this damn wifi card in my laptop. if i cant get it working , i gotta go back to i386 :( help me get it working please.. someone!
<roaet2> bwahahahha
<SoulForge> yes
<roaet2> tablet on my laptop
<roaet2> HOT
<Stormx2> SoulForge: 256mb
<SoulForge> lol
<SoulForge> RAM: Used: 367/1024MB (35% Load)
<Stormx2> It means I might actually get XP or Longhorn or something
<stingray|> xordae, yeah... however, i'm quite sure i did. Followed the guide exactly, and the installer gave me no errors.
<Stormx2> SoulForge: Bastard :P
<SoulForge> hehe
<Stormx2> I swear PS CS2 is like... aaah!
<SoulForge> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+, 2.40 GHz, 512 KB (9% Load)
<xordae> i see in my synaptic.. nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings
<Stormx2> It takes about 15 minutes to boot up
<Stormx2> os[Linux 2.6.12-10-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ @ 1.40GHz]  mem[Physical : 250MB, 35.7% free]  disk[Total : 110.84GB, 28.10% Free]  video[10de:002d]  sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI] 
<SoulForge> yikes
<SoulForge> my last processor was a 3200+
<Mastastealth> xord, did u do the enable command after ur nvidia install?
<SoulForge> XP
<Stormx2> SoulForge: I might get onbe like that, cept a Seperon (or whatever they are called)
<Stormx2> And not dual core...
<SoulForge> eww
<SoulForge> get a dual core
<SoulForge> they are sexy
<Stormx2> How much are they tho?
<Mastastealth> *Sempron ;)
<Stormx2> Yeah thats it
<Stormx2> :)
<SoulForge> the 3800+ just dropped below 300 :)
<Stormx2> lol
<Stormx2> dollars?
<SoulForge> I got mine for 322
<SoulForge> yes
<spikebike> soulforge a 3800x2 = 2.0 GHz
<spikebike> (unless oclocked)
<stingray|> xordae, i'm trying to install the driver from the nvida.com site, since i'm having some trouble with the one you're able to install via synaptic
<Mastastealth> might wanna wait as AMD's new M2 socket will come out, with a lot of new dual-cores
<no_wifi_yet> ive got a turion... first amd cpu since my 5x86 133 running at 160 :)
<SoulForge> and
<SoulForge> ?
<Mastastealth> and DDR2-800 ^_^
<SoulForge> Mastastealth its called AM2 now
<SoulForge> renamed
<Mastastealth> oh ok, i thought it was the other way around, WAS AM2, now M2
<Sonderblade> is it possible to install xgl side by side with normal stable xorg?
<Stormx2> Really... Processers are too expensive for me. Im 14 with no job >_<
<Webx> is tere a different name for PS1 in ubuntu? (deb)?
<Mastastealth> Sonder: yes
<Stormx2> Ima get a 21" or maybe a 23" monitor :P
<SoulForge> 14 eh?
<Mastastealth> webx: PS1? as in playstation?
<SoulForge> I respect your typing abilities
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Sonderblade> Mastastealth: how? any link?
<xordae> stingray.. i'm a beginner myself.. but dpkg usually noticed missing dependencies, did you use that?
<Stormx2> SoulForge: hahaha!
<Stormx2> ill try krita now
<Ng> Webx: as in the bash prompt? no it's still just bash and still just $PS1
<Webx> Mastastealth: lol no.. it is use to set the prompt look in redhat for exaple
<Webx> Ng: how do i change it?
<stingray|> xordae, as i said, i do not want to use dpkg for installing these drivers
<SoulForge> spikebike my 3800+ is overclocked
<Stormx2> lol krita is funny :P
<Ng> Webx: export PS1="whatever"
<Mastastealth> sonder: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772&highlight=XGL+breezy
<Webx> thanks
<stingray|> since they are having some nasty bugs
<SoulForge> When I replace my powersupply im gonna up it to 2.6
<srid> any deb for gtk2-emacs-cvs with anti-aliased fonts?
<Sonderblade> Mastastealth: thanks
<Stormx2> oh im actually impressed with krita
<Stormx2> I could actually splice with this.
<xordae> stingray, that is prolly the problem then.. if you use neither apt-get nor dpkg.. that means you'd have to track down dependencies manually
<Mastastealth> yup, and use this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267& for extra info
<SoulForge> I'm gonna wait to burn another unbuntu DVD when the next version comes out
<diGVargur>  hello does some one knows what is the ip addres of irc.simnet.is ?
<SoulForge> whenever that may be :)
<SoulForge> 194.105.224.50
<Mastastealth> April
<jbroome> diGVargur: host irc.simnet.is should tell you
<diGVargur> thanks
<ubuntu> sup yall
<stingray|> xordae, that's why i'm asking here. I do not think it's a dependency problem however.
<SoulForge> Mastastealth sweet
<SoulForge> birthday gift for me!
<Mastastealth> :D
<martinjh99> Does anyone know if Easy Ubuntu will work on Kubuntu or will I have try it and see??
<[-DevinE-] > easy ubuntu ... what is that ?
<SoulForge> i saPort publik edacaton
<martinjh99> Devine> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<martinjh99> Its a script which allows you to install things like Java and mp3 decoders
<Dr_Willis> heh..
<xordae> stingray, I can't help you there, sorry.. but it sounds as if the drivers from the nvidia site have a chunk missing to get 'em working..
<mirak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9452 I am trying to build compiz and got this errors when doing autogen.sh
<drgreborn> question, is there any file comparator+meager that has a GUI interface? diff is commandline.
<Stormx2> I don't like krita :(
<stingray|> xordae, i dont think so... But thanks anyway
<Stormx2> Ill try install PSP
<srid> any deb for gtk2-emacs-cvs with anti-aliased fonts?
<Mastastealth> drgreborn: easydiff?
<Mastastealth> kdiff3, imediff2
<colm> grrr... why does gnome terminal have New Tab in the File menu, not the tab menu!
<Mastastealth> looking at ubuntu packages
<Mastastealth> tkdiff
<dooglus> colm: one word: "useability" :)
<drgreborn> MastaStealth: is it in the repository?
<Mastastealth> yup
<concept10> colm, just press shift+ctrl+t
<no_wifi_yet> Feb 27 09:48:23 localhost loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: main(629): version 1.1 doesn't match driver version 0
<no_wifi_yet> what does that mean?
<Mastastealth> ur drivers dont math? :D
<Mastastealth> *match
<colm> concept10, I know but even that's different from other apps (i.e. firefox) - am I alone thinking it's an anomaly?
<no_wifi_yet> which drivers?
<Mastastealth> some ndis driver ur rying to use?
<Stormx2> Who here has WINE installed/
<no_wifi_yet> im trying a driver, how can it not match?
<Mastastealth> Storm: me
<Stormx2> Mastastealth: What did you use to configure it?
<Martin78> Hilarious: http://digg.com/links/24_ways_to_classify_women_in_computer_terms
<concept10> colm, I just use the keyboard shortcut because normally your hand are on the keyboard anyway
<Mastastealth> winecfg
<Stormx2> OK
<Stormx2> Thanks
<colm> concept10, well funnily enough, I keep pressing alt+b...  time to relearn that keystoke!
<epinephrine> hi. is there a peice of software that is similar to windows' wireless configuration dialog or any plans to build such a feature into ubuntu?
<Mastastealth> dapper will have a network manager
<Mastastealth> there is a guide to build one with wpa support
<concept10> colm, control alt t is the same for firefox tabs also
<Mastastealth> or u can install from repos with some basic WEP i believe
<Mastastealth> *last 3 for you epine
<iskywalker> hi!
<colm> concept10, just ctrl+t for firefox
<concept10> hmm.
<Stormx2> anyone used the IEs4Linux thing? its pretty neat.
<epinephrine> it's mostly a graphical way to connect to a wpa network I'm after, Mastastealth
<iskywalker> i have some problems installing ubuntu my cd drive hangs after some minutes and has erro (tempeturar i think) does someone know where i should look for a solution?
<drgreborn> MastaStealth:its not listed in the applicatiosn menu after install.
<Howitzer> ehh
<concept10> Mastastealth, are you on dapper?  NetworkManager is weird to me.  Its not like the nm-applet
<h3sp4wn> Hi , Can anyone tell me how to increase the number of virtual desktops I have in gnome (workspace switcher) I want to increase it from 4 to eight - Thanks
<Mastastealth> drgreborn: u can still run it from command line tho right?
<Mastastealth> negative concept10, I use breezy
<Howitzer> i have a weird problem with rhythmbox, it won't play any file
<drgreborn> nope
<Mastastealth> epine: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&
<Mastastealth> theres that guide
<Mastastealth> i havent personally tried it yet, but i'll get to it ^_^
<epinephrine> excellent, thanks
<Howitzer> i can load any file i want, but doubleclicking it or pressing play doesn't make rhythmbox play the damn file
<wdh> Howitzer, any file? or just no mp3 files?
<Howitzer> i've tried .ogg, .wma, .mp3,..
<Mastastealth> Howitzer: what format?
<Mastastealth> -.-
<roaet2> why does the live cd run faster than my ubuntu install?
<roaet2> =\
<Howitzer> i reinstalled it from the cd and from the net
<wdh> Howitzer, next time try asking it all in one line..  :S saves us the guessing
<Howitzer> yes sorry
<Howitzer> but i had to think about what i was supposed to write :D
<Mastastealth> drgreborn: check wut exactly the package installed, there u should find the name of the program to launch
<wdh> enter is not a punctuation mark :P
<Mastastealth> which one did u install?
<Mastastealth> roaet: is that even possible :P
<Howitzer> BUT, this problem only ocurred when installing and later on, removing amarok
<drgreborn> easydiff and imediff2
<wdh> Howitzer, rhythmbox on dapper?
<Howitzer> maybe i removed a vital part of the engine
<Howitzer> no, breezy
<nickrud> Howitzer: you probably lost the file association; right click an mp3, select properties, and the open with tab
<Howitzer> no no
<Howitzer> i have it when i load files into the playlist
<colm> is the chap on tonight who asked yesterday how to view largest directories in filesystem?  yesterday I gave a script hack, today I discovered filelight!
<Mastastealth> and "easydiff" and "imediff2" dont launch anything?
<drgreborn> imediff2 in console require me to supply the two file sn the console
<drgreborn> no idea on hwo to launcd easydiff though
<SaucE`Xwave> Can someone point me in the dirrection of the lsit of software included in the latest release
<Mastastealth> check the easydiff package in synaptic, check to see if it installed anything into /usr/bin/ or sumthin
<Mastastealth> Sauce: in Dapper or Breezy?
<me> okay..obliterated the system hostname. tried to reset using recovery console but to no avail. found correct file (/etc/hostname), but am unable to edit. what's next?
<Goshawk> what is the codec to read m4a files on dapper?
<SaucE`Xwave> I believe I downloaded Breezy
<Goshawk> (gstreamer-0.10)
<Howitzer> oh crap
<Mastastealth> Sauce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes#head-91c830a0abc741adaf75a73720ee2a9ed6a60f7e
<SaucE`Xwave> I hope I have more success getting my wireless card to work under ubuntu
<drgreborn> MastaStealth:its foundit thanks. no icons though  :P
<Mastastealth> ^_^
<drgreborn> any nice isons i could use?
<asterisk99> Question for anyone: Is there an app like 'putty' built into the std distro of ubunto so I can connect to a term session on another computer??
<spikebike> yeah it's called ssh
<mjr> asterisk99, on Linux, usually the command line ssh is used
<SaucE`Xwave> I am guessing Ubuntu comes with ndiswrapper?
<mjr> asterisk99, (though there is a port of putty, but I don't know anyone who actually uses it...)
<mjr> SaucE`Xwave, yeah
<drgreborn> there is the terminal client in applications->internet->remote client
<asterisk99> Yeah ---- I tried SSH, but it opens up folders, not a terminal session
<Howitzer> aaargh
<Howitzer> i cant unmount my disc
<Mastastealth> asterisk: in a terminal type in ssh ip.of.ssh.pc to conenct to it
<Mastastealth> and u'll get it like Putty
<Howitzer> it's busy
<Howitzer> but it isnt busy at all
<drgreborn> asterisk99: did you try the terminal client which is in the application menu?
<Howitzer> can i do a force mount?
<Mastastealth> yea
<roaet2> holy crap
<me> reset a hostname anyone?
<roaet2> i reinstalled grub
<roaet2> and now I cant get to windows
<roaet2> lmfao
<Howitzer> lol
<drgreborn> O.o
<Howitzer> it's funny because it isn't :D
<Mastastealth> do u know if windows blew up or not? :D
<SaucE`Xwave> anyone have this installed on a Dell Laptop?
<Mastastealth> if it didnt u can manually add the entry for it
<asterisk99> drgreborn - Yes. Trying that now... problem: it wants me to login as root (It's another ubunu machine)
<Mastastealth> yes Sauce, i have an Inspiron 9300 running Breezy
<roaet2> blah
<Howitzer> Heeey wait
<SaucE`Xwave> what wireless card?
<Howitzer> i think i'm on to something here
<roaet2> i'm just gonna screw with my grub.lst
<roaet2> and hopw for the best
<roaet2> hope that is
<Howitzer> how can i put my sound to ALSA or OSS or whatever?
<asterisk99> SaucE'Xwave: I have it running on a 6 yr old Dell Latitude
<Howitzer> i did it before, but forgot how
<drgreborn> asterisk99: the other machine wanst you to log in as root? or the machin eyour running the terminal?
<asterisk99> SaucE'Xwave: Good use for the old boat anchor
<SaucE`Xwave> I have a XPS GEN 1
<xordae> Howitzer, in system->prefs->multimedia system selector
<asterisk99> drgreborn - no - other ubuntu machine
<me> okay, i give up
<SaucE`Xwave> Which has a TrueMobile 1300
<Mastastealth> :X
<SaucE`Xwave> havent been able to get the wireless to work under FC so I am giving this ago tonight
<WiFi> firestarter block my internet connection
<drgreborn> ok.. I cant help you there.
<Mastastealth> i upgraded (or downgraded) to the Intel wireless for better compatiblity ^_^
<scav> SaucE`Xwave: never had problems with dell wireless' and ubuntu
<SaucE`Xwave> ah
<SaucE`Xwave> I want to get this one working if at all possible
<SaucE`Xwave> cant really afford to get another one
<amphi> Mastastealth: did you see the ipw2200 driver is getting master mode?
<Mastastealth> :O wuts that do?
* equador bye
<SaucE`Xwave> is the install as simple a FC install?
<Bean> What can I use to download "podcasts" ?
<rambo3> no
<amphi> Mastastealth: lets the laptop act as an AP
<Bean> To subscrube to "podcasts"  *
<Mastastealth> truemobile doesnt seem to supported Sauce :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Howitzer> rofl
<ramses9167> salut :)
<Mastastealth> amphi: cool! :D
<SaucE`Xwave> well damn
<asterisk99> drgreborn - got it ... I did sudo ssh and it wanted me to login as root ... I did a plain ssh and it allowed me to login with my regular id
<Howitzer> turns out i selected the wrong sound system
<amphi> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Mastastealth> check the link as there appears to be some Debian instructions
<Mastastealth> may work
<Kurt```> hi
<ramses9167> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour mon probleme de webcam avec easy webcam 2 svp ??
<WiFi> kppp works on ubuntu?
<Mastastealth> but it definitely wont be one of em outta-da-box supported chips
<SaucE`Xwave> does that mean not at all or that I will have to play with it some
<amphi> Mastastealth: ipw2200-ap.sf.net
<rambo3> !webcam
<ubotu> well, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<Mastastealth> sauce: it MAY be possible with a LOT of playing
<ryanakca> how do you make .deb in dapper?
<SaucE`Xwave> err
<WiFi> kppp works on ubuntu?
<Mastastealth> wifi: yea, probably, simple apt-get
<SaucE`Xwave> new wireless card may be in my future lol
<Webx> how do i add a dir to $PATH ?
<Mastastealth> ;)
<Mastastealth> ill bb
<Kurt```> is there a way to disable shift+backspace in XGL? :)
<roaet2> i'm getting unknown fs type
<roaet2> =\
<roaet2> that's lame =(
<rambo3> roaet2 rethink and rewrite that question
<Dr_Willis> Webx,  google for a bash tutorial guide. it will show ya. You export your PATH vaiable in .bashrc is the basics of it.
<k^^> anyone know how to "reset" Camorama? After I turned on autocapture it now uses 100% cpu making it useless... :/
<SaucE`Xwave> wonder if Dell offers wireless up/down grades
<SaucE`Xwave> hehe
<roaet2> rambo3, I have just reinstalled grub and I'm getting unknown fs type for my windows install.
<Dr_Willis> *doh* that sounds bad.
<ryanakca> how do you make .deb in dapper?
<rambo3> ok windows is on partition and menu.lst looks like what_
<Howitzer> can i pm someone to see if a 3line sh script is good?
<Mantice> My Links dont open in Xchat how to I fix that
<Howitzer> Mantice, right-click the links
<WiFi> Mastastealth: error 1. kppp installed but nokia doesn't connect to internet
<Howitzer> you'll see a menu on what to do with them
<rambo3> i would never buy dell in the first place , but thats just my opinion
<Mantice> Howitzer, yeah I know thats whats broken
<Mantice> Howitzer, It use to work untill i screwed up firefox
<SaucE`Xwave> I would never buy a Dell desktop
<evilsmevil> im a dell desktop right now
<evilsmevil> ive never really had any problems
<Mantice> cringe?
<spikebike> I like dell single cpu desktops
<spikebike> cheap, quiet, reliable, nice web interface, and they ship quick
<spikebike> their multi-cpu offerings are expensive, slow and hot though
<spikebike> and their laptops fragile
<Howitzer> Mantice, explain then :-)
<CarinArr> fragile?
<Tezkah> Intel Core Duo!
<Howitzer> you put the rights to sudo?
* bur[n] er notices dell sells Linux workstations now
<CarinArr> my laptop's been fine, and virtually indestructible
<ryanakca> how do you make .deb in dapper without having to use checkinstall?
<spikebike> yeah, things like cheap plastic hinges
<spikebike> had one replaced 3 times
<CarinArr> what model?
<drgreborn> MastaStealth: thanks for the help
<Mantice> Well it all started with some one giving a wiki page to update firefox :) ... So I had ago missed all the warnings firefox justed crashed and I have to delete things men
<Bean> Hmmm, Juice isn't available on Linux (yet). What's an alternative for subscribing to "podcasts" ?
<Mantice> manuely and I manage to fix up my old firefox
<Howitzer> eh
<Howitzer> i followed the same wiki and my FF is just fine :/
<hramrach_> Hello
<Nukeador> hi all
<Howitzer> did you do the exact same thing ?
<hramrach_> How do I tell that my mic is working?
<Mantice> ?
<Kurt```> call someone on skype :D
<Howitzer> try to record your own voice
<Mantice> Links are broken I dont know how to fix it
<luloy> Kurt```: did you ever hear about the shift backspace in xgl?
<Kurt```> no
<Kurt```> :(
<hramrach_> I want to use linphone but I suspect the mixer is set incorrectly, and no sound is sent.
<Nukeador> any idea why if i get low signal on mi wireless card under ubuntu i get disconnected?
<luloy> i'd like to know too :\
<Kurt```> i've already hit it like 15 times today
<luloy> Kurt```: yea, i do it plenty, went back to xorg
<luloy> haha
<Kurt```> i'm tempted to as well until I find a fix
<hramrach_> Nukeador: because the signal is bad?
<moofb> I get an 'nvidia.ko: no such device' error message when I try to use "nvidia" instead of "nv" in my xorg.conf, any ideas on how to relove that?
<Nukeador> but in windows is the same signal
<Nukeador> and no disconnect happens
<hramrach_> Nukeador: what wifi?
<rambo3> mofb nvidia module isnt installed then .
<Kurt```> wireless internet
<Nukeador> normal wifi
<thebeanbag> any south african ubuntu users here?
<hramrach_> Howitzer: what do you use fora recording?
<Tezkah> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-upd
<Nukeador> luloy, you have the same problem?
<Tezkah> when searching with apt-cache
<rambo3> apt-get clean
<Tezkah> the canadian archive mirror is boned
<poningru> Tezkah: do a apt-get update as well
<Tezkah> 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (206.75.218.52)] 
<Tezkah> cant ping it
<poningru> ah
<thebeanbag> how do i get SCO-ANSI in telnet in ubuntu?
<poningru> go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<poningru> and change the ca to us
<Tezkah> but i am canadian! :D
<moofb> mofb: I installed it using the nvidia-provided installer, I have a 8178version of nvidia.ko in /lib/mod..../drivers
<poningru> hehe
<Kurt```> what's the temperature up there today?
<SaucE`Xwave> w00t for Canada
<moofb> sorry, I meant rambo3
<kakei> http://wedoit4you.com:8000/   #radiobuntu  already done :)
<hramrach_> ok, I found that sound recorcer app, and it records something.
<rambo3> and sduo modprobe nvidia is ok_
<Tezkah> -10 degrees outside
<Kurt```> it was -12 C this morning here, -2 now :)
<SaucE`Xwave> was cold here this morning
<SaucE`Xwave> always is out here on the east coast
<Nukeador> any idea why if i get low signal on mi wireless card under ubuntu i get disconnected? :S In widnows is the same signal and works propertly
<Kurt```> car wouldn't shift out of first til the tranny fluid heated up :/
<no_wifi_yet> so... ubuntu ships with a really old ndiswrapper, that wont work with my wifi device. ive downloaded, and compiled ndiswrapper, but i get an error about version...
<T0lkman> hello anyone please help me install mysql5
<T0lkman> there is in repositories only mysql 4.1 version ;[
<roaet2> My grub problem: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/iG70H925.html
<Luke> hey guys i'm unable to mount my usb camera because it says its "usb-storage: Unable to allocate the scsi host", anyone know how to fix this?
<SaucE`Xwave> mysql4 is more compatible with most stuff
<SaucE`Xwave> I had trouble getting myphpadmin to work with 5
<Kurt```> did you have the "old client" error with passwords?
<rambo3> why do you need root option moofb
<T0lkman> SaucE`Xwave i knew, but my developer wantsa mysql 5 ;[
<rambo3> just remove it from config
<SaucE`Xwave> ah
<rambo3> sry my foult
<osku> hello
<twa1296> hi i have a problem with my network card and fear that the card is broken. how do i find out?
<scav> twa1296: what problems do you have?
<Kurt```> try it in another machine?
<twa1296> it's in a laptop and was working fine on the last ubuntu install
<Nukeador> any idea why if i get low signal on mi wireless card under ubuntu i get disconnected? i cant reconnect withour reboot
<Sonderblade> anyone know how to get drop shadows in compiz?
<osku> are here any people from finland
<diGVargur> hello
<osku> hello
<twa1296> scav: dhcp autoconfig failed during install
<diGVargur> someone knowz about PSOTNIC MIRC - BOT please if you know tell me ;
<rambo3> moofb did you try with root(0,3) _
* cheloo hi all
<twa1296> scav: but it's being recognized as eth0, ifconfig seems ok too, but pings failed with "unknown host name"
<bbhill> Hello, I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy, and am having some sort of monitor issue upon the installations completion - When it tries to boot into gui the monitor goes into sleep mode.. My monitor was autodetected perfectly in Hoary and am at a loss for what to do to try to troubleshoot this and was hoping someone here could help me through this frustrating problem.
<osku> ootko suomest
<twa1296> is there some way i can ping myself to see if the card is broken?
<rysiek> hi there guys
<scav> no
<SaucE`Xwave> ping 127.0.0.1
<rysiek> got a wuestion, asked already on #kubuntu (no ideas there)
<rysiek> how to create a Fat16 filesystem with a pre-defined number of sectors per track and pre-defined number of heads?
<SaucE`Xwave> well let you know if it is functioning
<twa1296> ah yes! i've heard that before somewhere... thanks suce
<Mantice> bbhil, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setuid> Why doesn't the kernel support aes256?
<Mantice> I dont know whats wrong but you can possably fix it there
<bbhill> Mantice: Will try now. Thank you
<setuid> The _ubuntu_ kernel, that is
<osku> hi im from finland
<hramrach_> hmm, I can record sound, call a bot that produces sound, but when I call an echo bot I get only some noise
<scav> bbhill: your x config prob set a resolution/refresh rate that the screen cant handle
<rambo3> moi
<setuid> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel
<hramrach_> Is it possible that the soundcard is not good enough?
<setuid> Anyone know?
<scav> bbhill: if you got your manual for the monitor, check it and configure xorg.conf accordingly
<setuid> I have an encrypted volume I created with Breezy, and now Dapper can't decrypt it
<osku> hi sweden won ice hokey and finland is second wery horrible look i am from finland
<osku> moi
<HappyFool> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<hramrach_> 0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio (rev 01)
<rysiek> anybody?
<osku> hi
<osku> moi
<hramrach_> ok, I will try a different soundcard
<rysiek> well then, this is too hard an issue for this channel, I suppose :)
<carlosl> Hi I have a question: is possible to get laid with hot chiks using ubuntu???
<osku> hi
<Kurt```> haha
<osku> moi siis olen suomesta
<Ilokaasu> osku: #ubuntu-fi
<Webx> anyone has an ide what the command set  -o noclobber dose? i can figure it out..?
<rysiek> Webx: man set
<twa1296> i also got a skype problem, it's not in the repositories nor can i get the .deb package to work, anybody know a workaround?
<rysiek> oops - n manpage for set :/
<carlosl> download it from the web twa1296
<Webx> rysiek:?
<rysiek> nevermind, my mistake :P
<pvh> twa1296: several people have working debs in specialized repositories
<twa1296> carlos: i did, the .deb package has unresolvable dependencies
<pvh> twa1296: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl maintained it for a while, but i couldn't access his repo last i tried
<carlosl> do you know what dependencies are? maybe is just a version problem
<pvh> twa1296: i imagine if you poke around a bit in the forums you can find a link to an active repo with skype debs
<rysiek> gtg, cu guys
<twa1296> pvh: that's what i was thinking and it's been driving me nuts for the past hour, maybe i can alien the fedora package?
<pvh> twa1296: no, i wouldn't do that.
<pvh> twa1296: i remember reading there was a minor change to the packages that needed making
<carlosl> twa1296: why not dpkg --unpack at your /home/ dir, and try if it works?
<Hurga> is someone here running Acrobat Reader 5 w/ AMD64 Ubuntu?
<pvh> twa1296: http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/
<twa1296> pvh: thanks
<pvh> twa1296: good luck.
<carlosl> damn, i want xgl with mipmapping :(
<setuid> Anyone know how I can mount this volume with aes256?
<hramrach_> carlosl: I want xgl that does not lock up :)
<carlosl> hramrach_: what gf do you have?
<carlosl> gfx board, excuse me
<hramrach_> ati radeon 9250
<Kurt```> luloy: someone in another linux channel mentioned a Option "NoZap" in the [server]  section of xorg.conf
<Kurt```> prevents accidental shutdown via shift+backspace supposedly
<carlosl> oh, i have an nvidia, i'm not sure but it seems many ppl have problems with atis
<gobama> I need some help trying to install ubuntu
<we2by> I can't wait for the next Ubuntu release
<gobama> it keeps locking up saying there is a vid card overflow during the powerd phase
<christoph_> Kann hier jemand deutsch???? pls melden
<Mantice> It might fix my broken links :)
<gobama> it makes it through the first part of the install fine
<Kurt```> christoph_: #ubuntu-de
<BrianG> !dutch
<ubotu> BrianG: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hramrach_> carlosl: Many people have problems with anything. Either it is old or the drivers are buggy. Often both ;)
<Hurga> christoph_: #ubuntu-de
<carlosl> hramrach_: there are open source drivers for it, right?
<BrianG> oh wait haha
<hramrach_> for ati, yes. But they do lock up occasionally. At least with that chipset
<Kurt```> oh no
<redjim> I am having a ltsp issue with edubuntu.  I get to a point in the boot where the client screen says the following on the last four lines then freezes up: Begin: Running /scripts/nfs-top...
<redjim> Done.
<redjim> [4294679.422000]  NET: Registered protocol family 17
<redjim> IP-Config: eth0 hardware address [Insert MAC Address here]  into 1500
<redjim> DHCP RARP
<redjim> .  Any Ideas. see http://www.nabble.com/Re:-I've-got-a-problem-with-ltsp-p1618200.html
<BrianG> Some people juggle geese i love it
<twa1296> pvh: i did a sudo alien with the red hat .rpm adn it worked!!
<twa1296> unbelievable!
<luloy> Kurt```: i thought that was "DontZap"
<luloy> i tried it...
<BillGates> Hello, this is Bill Gates. If possible, I would like to talk about affiliation plans with Microsoft & Ubuntu. :-)
<carlosl> ok, give me your number I'll call you back Bill
<Mantice> can some one give me the download to Amercanas army? It has flash and I dont have time to download it
<gaspedalo> hi everyone. I'd like to install a raid5 on my ubuntu amd64 system with evms. I am a newbie, so can anyone lead me to good tutorials or howtos?
<spikebike> evms?
<Hurga> does somene have an idea how library loading works with 32 Bit apps on 64 Bit systems?
<gaspedalo> Enterprise Volume Management System
<spikebike> isn't that a bsd thing?
<BillGates> carlosl: You can always email me at billgates@microsoft.com :-)
<spikebike> mostly the equivalent of lvm?
<gaspedalo> no, it's integrated into breezy badger as well
<bbhill> Mantice: Resolved issue by replacing "ATI" with "VESA" in my xorg.conf, thanks for your assistance
<carlosl> you're going to spam me, so no, sorry
<meisam> hi guys
<spikebike> interesting
<gaspedalo> it has a gui
<meisam> needing ur help over here
<spikebike> is it preferred over lvm?
<gaspedalo> it says : "The Enterprise Volume Management System (EVMS) Project has the goal of providing unparalleled flexibility and extensibility in managing storage. It represents a new approach to logical volume management for Linux. The architecture introduces a plug-in model that allows for easy expansion and customization of various levels of volume management"
<gaspedalo> you know, it's everything under one hood
<gaspedalo> http://evms.sourceforge.net/
<spikebike> dunno, I'd rather use what a butload of other people have tested for me
<meisam> i have downloaded one package , that on my desktop now when i try to instalkl it the terminal gives me the messege that could not find the package
<viperX> hello
<gaspedalo> I guess it's more comfortable to use than to mess around with raidtools, lvm etc.
<meisam> the package is eclipse and is downloaded on my desktop
<dooglus> meisam: 'cd Desktop' first?
<viperX> Could omeone explain how I can stop a shell action once I've run it from the command line?
<carlosl> try with kill
<viperX> *someone
<meisam> dooglus its telling me not such file
<Mantice> bbhill, no problem its the first time ive helped fixed some one elses problem :)
<BillGates> Well. We at Microsoft have been planning been planning to affiliate with Ubuntu. We've also been thinking about bringing WIndows Media Player 11 and FreeOffice (GPL version of Office 12) to Debian and Ubuntu.
<viperX> I tried that and it's still running. I also tried killall
<dooglus> meisam: Desktop not desktop
<Morrowyn> morning
<carlosl> what are you running?
<carlosl> try with kill -9
<viperX> I'm running ditto to copy some files to an external drive
<Morrowyn> can someone tell me how do i create a network bridge between two nics on ubuntu?
<moofb> how would I go about installing nvidia-drivers for my geforce5900?
<meisam> may be i need to unzip the package, the extension is tar.gz
<spikebike> mei tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<dooglus> meisam: can't you just install it using synaptic?
<meisam> dooglus how?
<meisam> would u tell me?
<meisam> dooglus would u tell me?
<carlosl> System -> Preferences -> synaptic
<carlosl> is not that hard you know
<meisam> i knowwwwww
<dooglus> meisam: wot carlos said.  run synaptic, search for eclipse, install it.
<dooglus> meisam: you'll need to enable !universe if you didn't already
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<meisam> there r diferent eclipseeeeee
<meisam> which of them?
<meisam> i did
<Kurt```> yeah luloy, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_disable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BBackspace_from_restarting_X_in_GNOME
<Kurt```> gonna try it now
<carlosl> but that's your problem, go and read about eclipse, figure what you need and install it
<meisam> i have enabled
<BillGates> Does anyone have ideas of what Microsoft can bring for Ubuntu? :-)
<Mantice> whats the latest version of Americas army?
<dooglus> meisam: just 'eclipse'
<viperX> Ok, i tried kill -9 and that didn't work either...
<carlosl> with sudo?
<carlosl> maybe is running as root
<Mantice> We support the microsoft mouse and keyboard and thats about it :)
<Deramin> are there any graphics promreams for gnome good for a quick diargramy-sketch. something like (I hate to admit this) MS Paint? where you can just throw a few lines on the screen in different colours and a couple shapes, and maybe a curved line or two and be done with it?
<viperX> maybe you can't stop dditto one it's started?
<h3ax> damn i almost lost my interrest in reinstalling Ubuntu
<carlosl> Deramin: gnome or kde?
<meisam> dooglus i searched but there r many eclipse and there is no 'eclipse'
<Deramin> carlosl: Gnome. I mentioned that
<Kurt```> luloy: it disables ctrl-alt-backspace but not shift-backspace :/ I'll keep looking
<boz> Hi.  Is anyone else having problems with Opera?  I think i finally got the java debugged but when i do a -debugplugin i get all kinds of errors?
<dooglus> meisam: in breezy?
<Mantice> Yeah paints kinda one of a kind :)
<viperX> I've tried kill,, quit, stop, killall: I can't seem to get ditto to stop running.
<NRG88> how do i install a metacity theme?
<viperX> Maybe I started it wrong.....
<meisam> dooglus im not that professional, i dun know breezy
<meisam> dooglus im in ubuntu gnome
<Mantice> lol
<viperX> i even tried pressing the esc key. That didn't do anything either
<dooglus> meisam: you might want eclipse-base
<carlosl> Deramin: what about 'Dia'?
<hramrach_> ok, I swapped in a sblive instead of that cs4281. Now echo through linphone works but I always hear my voice in the speakers.
<meisam> dooglus how about installing all of them
<NRG88> anyone?
<dooglus> Deramin: inkscape is quite easy
<theine> Hi, I'm using Dapper and the OSS emulation suddenly stopped working. "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /dev/dsp" does not produce any sound for instance. has anybody similar problems (and perhaps a solution)?
<dooglus> meisam: try just -base first
* rjm need help.  messed up my apache2, now cgi's are just text
<hramrach_> How do I tern that off?
<hramrach_> *turn
<NRG88> i tried to install metacity themes, like gtk themes, but it didn't work
<weex> hello room
<NRG88> how can i install metacity themes?
<Deramin> carlosa: good for real diagrams, but not so good modeling out where people are standing and where they're going at what angle. mostly I just need something to sketch out concepts quickly
<carlosl> GNU Paint, it sucks it seems but maybe it works for you
<Deramin> dooglus: where do I find inkscape?
<weex> hoping somebody understands modrewrite enough to help me...
<Zoroaster> this may sound crazy, but can I give my eth0 a WINS server address?
<Deramin> carlosl: where do I find it?
<carlosl> Add/remove
<gean> where can i find the gimp-perl package ?! (is it comin' with the ubuntu standard distribution in a hidden way maybe ?!)
<carlosl> in Applications
<hramrach_> urg, install sblive just to make phone calls barely usable..
<diGVargur> What em i doing wrong isss :S
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: Permission denied
<andorra> anyone dapper?
<dooglus> Deramin: in synaptic
<carlosl> Deramin: or just do apt-get install gpaint
<hramrach_> I guess I will have to live with it
<Zoroaster> where is the hosts file, that I can make manual entries for network name resolution?
<Kurt```> diGVargur: chmod +x psotnic ?
<dooglus> andorra: yes.  but #ubuntu+1 is for dapper
<diGVargur> hmm i lll try
<hramrach_> Zoroaster: /etc/hosts?
<evilbulgarian> hi, /var/log/mysql/ has a file called mysql-bin.log which is loggin all querries and is filling up space on drive where can i disable or change the logging on that what exactly does it to?
<zF> !cairo
<Deramin> carlosl: what's it listed under? it's not under graphics.
<ubotu> methinks cairo is http://www.cairographics.org
<hramrach_> bye
<andorra> dooglus: thanks
<Alex_C> Hey,
<carlosl> Deramin: I have dapper and it's listed there
<Alex_C> How do I remove that fugly effect when applications Minimize in Gnome?
<carlosl> Deramin:  go to the console and write "sudo apt-get install gpaint"
<Zoroaster> hramrach_, thanks, will look in there
<dooglus> !info inkscape
<Deramin> carlosl: I have breezy and it's not
<ubotu> inkscape: (vector-based drawing program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.42-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5794 kB, Installed size: 24168 kB
<carlosl> !gpaint
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carlosl
<carlosl> um, stange, it seems a kinda old program
<ompaul> carlosl, look at the word info :)
<dooglus> Alex_C: you can do it - you use the configuration editor - but I can't find it at the mo.
<Alex_C> dooglus, Cool, will have a look in a min
<BillGates> We are also going to contribute t the Samba project to bring greater compatibility for the upcoming Windows Vista. Does anybody have ideas to how Microsoft can contribute to the Linux community?
<carlosl> Deramin: does it work with apt-get?
<Deramin> carlosl: found it
<dooglus> is the GNOME configuration editor no longer available in dapper?
<carlosl> dooglus: I have something called Alcarte
<ompaul> dooglus, if you want to discuss dapper please take the conversation to #ubuntu+1
<Deramin> carlosl: and that's exactly what I want. just some quick and dirty program to scetch things on
<pekuja> dooglus: it is available, but it's hidden from the menu by default. you can get it back with the menu editor
<carlosl> Deramin: nice, just be aware it seems a old and unmantained
<Mersault> So, I've recently dual-booted the media pc with ubuntu, and I'm looking for an app to access my itunes music shares (mt-daapd on another linux box in a closet). What would folks recommend I try?
<carlosl> a little, sorry
<dyrne> BillGates: you could fragment your OS into like 5 or 6 distros making the base home user's OS practically unusable
<carlosl> :)
<diGVargur> i need help :S
<gean> mkisofs usually cuts and adapts the names of the files... even if using the -J or -R options. Has anybopdy here an idea how to maintain them ``as they are'' while copying (For instance the k3b or the nautilus copy utility are doing what i want, but then i have to click myself on all *.tex files...)
<diGVargur> diGVargur@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ chmod +x psotnic
<diGVargur> diGVargur@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<diGVargur> diGVargur@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$
<ompaul> diGVargur, do not paste in here, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<dooglus> Alex_C: so, you run "gconf-editor", navigate to /apps/metacity/general and tick 'restricted resources'.  that gets rid of the fugliness.
<dooglus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ompaul> diGVargur, what is psotnic?
<drasko> Hi all. I need help with m-audio audiophile -- no sound! Any experiences?
<BillGates> dyme: Windows is already getting 6 different versions. It's going to be very hard work trying to do all of that. Vista will include Internet Explorer, which ISN'T integrated into the system, making it more secure. What would be the point in doing this anyway?
<BillGates> Oops, typo. Internet Explorer 7. :-)
<meisam2> dooglus its finished but last time i installed the eclipse there was an programming in my application, but now its not such wa menu in application, how can i make sure the eclipse is already installed with no problem
<ompaul> BillGates, windows is offtopic, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<setuid> Where does one get the fglrx driver source to build into newer (non-ubuntu) kernels?
<BillGates> ompaul: Thanks for the link. Sorry for the disturbance if there was any. :-)
<ompaul> ;)
<Morrowyn> can someone tell me how do i create a network bridge between two nics on ubuntu?
<meisam2> dooglus its finished but last time i installed the eclipse there was an programming in my application, but now its not such wa menu in application, how can i make sure the eclipse is already installed with no problem
<Mastastealth> setuid: ati's website?
<Mastastealth> morrowyn: there's a program called bridge that supposedly does that...
<setuid> Mastastealth: Not likely, since it'll need to be somewhere in kernel-land
<dooglus> meisam2: I don't know.  I can't find any package for breezy which has an eclipse menu entry
<Mastastealth> fglrx source? u want to install the driver or not? u cant get the source, its a propierty driver
<setuid> Sigh
<meisam2> dooglus all rght how can i test he eclipse, where can i find it to use now?
<setuid> root@angst:/lib/modules/2.6.15-16-686/volatile # ls -l fglrx.ko
<setuid> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 568593 2006-02-27 06:18 fglrx.ko
<meisam2> dooglus how can i find out its installed
<dooglus> meisam2: eclipse-platform-common installs /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop - maybe that's what you need?
<khelsys> hi boys
<khelsys> i've a problem with ipv4->ipv6 tunneling on my ath0 wireless interface.. can't you help me?
<dooglus> meisam2: which language will you be working with in eclipse?
<Morrowyn> okies
<Morrowyn> thanks, Mastastealth
<Alex_C> dooglus, when ever I move a application, I get a grid showing on top of the program - don't suppose you know how to get rid of that aswell?
<dooglus> Alex_C: that's what you get if you turn off the fugly minimisation...  it's the universal law of conversation of fugliness.
<meisam2> dooglus c++
<Alex_C> dooglus, awww, they should make it more independent - I hate things that are linked
<Boglizk> Is it possible to create a shortcut for the Terminal?
<no0tic> I can't figure out how to install CMFPhoto & CMFPhotoAlbum on plone, what can i do?
<meisam2> dooglus dear, i installed it last time but i had to remove it, and again installing it now...but i dun know what the hell is goin on here that i can not find it if its installed
<Mastastealth> Boglizk: should be an option in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
* NRG88 szereti a gnome-ot :)
<Bean> Anybody know of a really flexible podcast downloader that can run in console?
<Bean> (no GUI)
<no0tic> I installed from apt the two packages, but they doesn't show up on products...
<dooglus> meisam2: in a terminal, "dpkg '*eclipse*'" will list the installed eclipse packages
<Boglizk> oh.. mustu've missed it, Thanks!
<patrickneville> Hi, i use windows XP and SuSE 10.0 right now, but what do you all thinks better about Ubuntu and why i should switched
<dooglus> meisam2: try installing "eclipse-platform" if you didn't already.
<patrickneville> switch*
<Boglizk> Ubuntu is a way cooler name ;)
<xukun> hmm, I upgraded to dapper, now when I start with the systeem I get dark screen just before it should startx
<dooglus> Alex_C: the GNOME developers try to keep things as simple as possible.  in a lot of cases that means you can't configure them enough for your taste.
<Mastastealth> patrickneville: if Suse works for you fine, then dont switch to Ubuntu, its cool, uses apt-get, and has awesome community support is what gets a lot of ppl to switch however
<dooglus> Alex_C: did you see Linus' rant about it?  He recommends that you should use KDE instead...
<Alex_C> dooglus, true, just I like to be able to tweak everything. Oh really, no I didn't
<Alex_C> dooglus, I find KDE very very bloated
<dooglus> Alex_C: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<Boglizk> i havn't tried KDE.. but GNOME works just fine for me.
<Mastastealth> just wait till KDE4 comes out ^_^
<patrickneville> <Mastastealth>: okay i wasnt sure how ubuntu compared to  suse
<Upayavira> Trying to run Live CD on an old Thinkpad. It refuses to boot from CD. Is there any other way to start it up other than plain old CD boot? E.g. triggering it from within Windows?
<xukun> anything much appreciated
<Mastastealth> patrick: yea, its mainly the debian-based functionality, the community, and I guess those lil special tweaks to make it so user-friendly :)
<patrickneville> okay :)
<Boglizk> Thanks - mesa out
<Mastastealth> i know i completely got turned off my Mandrake cuz it was so hard to find a free community with good help
<Tezkah> hehe, flame war ++
<Mastastealth> unlike ubuntuforums.org , which rox
<comfrey> how to export package list in order  to install same list on another system?
<Mastastealth> Upayavira: have u check BIOS?
<Upayavira> Mastastealth: Yes.
<StereoSkit> dudes, quesion, a coworker here, changed to root password many months ago (he is still using warty) we booted in safe mode but still asks for password, is there a way to enter single modo to change that passwd?
<Mastastealth> Upayavira: and there's no boot order options?
<Upayavira> Mastastealth: And used F12 which is 'select boot device'
<Upayavira> Mastastealth: moved CD to top of list, but it still insists on booting from Windows.
<dooglus> StereoSkit: you can change it using "sudo passwd"
<Mastastealth> Upayavira: odd...tried any other bottable CDs? perhaps its corrupt?
<Alex_C> Hum, Does anyone have some really good links to fundimental basics of linux? I know some basics, but I really want to learn Linux - and I need to go over basics and how everythnig works
<spikebike> not really
<Upayavira> Mastastealth:Tried another Ubuntu CD. Will try disabling HDD in bios then trying again. ATM it isn't even firing up the drive (i.e. no noise)
<Ilokaasu> Upayavira: is it correctly burned CD ?
<StereoSkit> dooglus: sudo: must be setuid root
<Mastastealth> Alex_C: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=02/03/09/1727250 ?
<StereoSkit> there no single boot mode to passwd change?
<Alex_C> Mastastealth, thanks,
<Upayavira> Ilokaasu: it is a proper Ubuntu CD, i.e. not a burnt one.
<bimberi> StereoSkit: there should be a 'recovery mode' option on the grub boot menu
<Mastastealth> Upayavira: from Shipit?
<Upayavira> Mastastealth: I guess so. I'm not sure where they got it from. A properly pressed Ubuntu CD in a very nice folder.
<Charg> Could someone help me to get my tablet working? I've found some howtos on the internet, but things crashed hard when I tried that.
<dooglus> StereoSkit: and it isn't?  it should be.
<drasko> my alsamixer is broken...  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Mastastealth> Upayavira: yea thats shipit...hmmm...id download another small LiveCD (maybe Damn Small Linux) and burn it on another CD, to check if its the BIOS/drive
<jmcc> anyone familiar with i810 xorg driver?  i have a rotatable monitor, and can get the driver to rotate the screen ("option rotate ccw", but how do I do the mouse?
<Upayavira> Mastastealth: Assuming that the machine won't boot _any_ CD, which seems to be the case, how do I fire up LiveCD? Any way? Not possible?
<meisam> dooglus im sorry, im trying to open this file and unzip it, but cant, could u take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9453
<poningru> can you guys connect to the universe packages?
<Rambo3> stpid gnomebaker
<poningru> I cant install mplayer
<dooglus> meisam: it's not zipped, it's gzipped.
<StereoSkit> yes, we enter recovery mode, but still asked for root passwd for maintenance or ctrl+D
<rukuartic> Question: Once I compile something (make command) and I get something (eg, sajberplay) is it stand alone? Or do I need all the .o and .h files?
<StereoSkit> damn
<HappyFool> poningru: you're aware there's no package called just mplayer? have you tried mplayer-386 ?
<dooglus> meisam: use "tar xf file.tar.gz" to unpack it
<poningru> oh
<Mastastealth> Upayavira: only other thing would be some USB boot, that I know of
<hotluck> hi all
<meisam> dooglus all right , can u give me the right command to just put it on terminal
<poningru> HappyFool: nope same error
<dooglus> meisam: cd ~/downloads; tar xf eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<poningru> if I search for mplayer on synaptic it doesnt show up
<poningru> I am pretty sure the universe is borked
<dooglus> meisam: or, if you want it expanded into /opt, do this:
<mordof> can anyone confirm that the repos are screwing up? ive been trying to aptitude install stuff all day
<rjm> apache2 runs cgis out of the box without mod-perl or mod-cgi right
<dooglus> meisam: cd /opt; sudo tar xf ~/downloads/eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<darnell_> why cant i delete emails from evolutions trash can?
<hotluck> seems find from here doing an apt-get update
<trae> I want to spend no more than say $1,800 total (US) and am looking for a laptop that will run Ubuntu on it... that has 1680 x 1050 res or so...
<Syns> why cant i delete emails from evolutions trash can?
<trae> any suggestion peeps?
<poningru> hmm weird
<poningru> mplayer is in the multiverse
<Tezkah> because evolution is evilution
<trae> Tezkah, gmail++
<mordof> apt-get doesnt work for me
<Syns> what do u use?
<mordof> im trying to get cabextract
<Tezkah> gmail
<mordof> and i have updates waiting
<Tezkah> or *cough* kde-pim
<mordof> neither will connect to download... this is bs
<Tezkah> haha
<dooglus> !cabextract
<ubotu> dooglus: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hatfield> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu think its in a workgroup rather than a domain??
<hotluck> trae, go for a dell inspiron 6000
<dooglus> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: (a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<hotluck> they're fantastic
<trae> hotluck, yeah?
<dooglus> mordof: did you enable universe?
<mordof> dooglus, yes.. it finds it
<Hatfield> are u talkin to me?
<mordof> dooglus, it just wont download.. it stalls when trying to connect to the server
<nysosym> Hi all
<dooglus> mordof: try using a different mirror.  etc /etc/apt/sources.list and use cz.archive instead of us.archive or whatever.
<Hatfield> I need help any experienced users in here?
<Tezkah> mordof, , in canada perhaps?
<mordof> dooglus, i also have ubuntu-docs to update in my systray.. and that wont work either
<mordof> Tezkah, yeah.. why?
<Hatfield> mordof
<Mastastealth> hatfield: depends what field you need experience in ;)
<Tezkah> the *ca* mirrors are borked
<CarinArr> you what?
<CarinArr> er wrong window
<hotluck> trae, yes, with dapper everything works on mine including the sd card reader
<mordof> GAH!
<Hatfield> networking
<Tezkah> I had the same problem just earlier
<trae> hotluck, nice
<mordof> Tezkah, k, thanks
<Tezkah> you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hatfield> filesharing, should be simple but not working
<trae> hotluck, what res does it do?
<Syns> where do i get gmail
<Tezkah> just replace ca with us for now
<Mastastealth> hatfield: ok, wuts the prob?
<cheloo> how will i enable tcpwrapper ?
<_jason> Syns: give me an email address and I'll send you an invite
<hotluck> trae, i've got the wsxga+ model, works out of the box at 1680 x 1050
<Tezkah> you may have to run "apt-get clean" and then "apt-get update"
<trae> I really like my 15" HP dv4150us
<trae> hotluck, --^
<trae> but...
<Syns> ah... google?
<trae> it only does 1280x800 :(
<Tezkah> syns, yeah, its google webmail
<trae> which just isn't enough real estate
<trae> thinking about giving this one to the wife...
<Tezkah> sorry i cant help with evolution, I never use pop3 basedmail clients anymore
<trae> since her desktop is dying.
<Syns> ah, ive got to many webmails, i went with MSN dsl and those lamers gave me webmail..
<Hatfield> well i went to filesharing i added the ubuntu cpu to my existing workgroup, winxp see's the machine, but when I try to access the ubuntu machine, the username and pw do not work? what am i doing wrong?
<Syns> i need pop3
<_jason> Syns: gmail does pop
<Syns> ah..
<Mastastealth> hatfield: have you set up the samba password?
<dabaR> Syns: ya, they do that too, and have instructions on the gmail site.
<Tezkah> it lets you download it, but the gmail web interface >>> pop
<trae> I've already got a 1.6Ghz M centrino chip though.... I'd want to get something faster than this ;)
<Hatfield> no
<Hatfield> where is that option?
<_jason> Syns: I agree with Tezkah on the interface
<hotluck> trae, the top version is 1900 something resolution but seems a bit high for general use, i strain on this one sometimes
<cheloo> !tcpwrapper
<ubotu> cheloo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mordof> woohoo! i changed everything from ca to cz and now its working fine, thanks for the info guys
<Hatfield> hey mastaself?
<Tezkah> and now your ubuntu is in czech!
<Tezkah> hahah
<Hatfield> how do i setup pw for samba
<Mastastealth> hatfield: im looking :)
<dark_light> how can i install a new font? i copied the .ttf file to /usr/share/X11/fonts and i runned fc-cache command and restarted gimp but it still doesn't look the new font
<Hatfield> thanks
<nickrud> dark_light: best place for fonts is /usr/share/fonts or ~/.fonts
<freesol29> anyone have trouble with banshee on dapper alpha 4?
<Mastastealth> hatfield: try running smbpasswd
<dark_light> nickrud, you think if i move the font to ~/.fonts it will work?
<Mastastealth> in console
<Hatfield> thanks
<sagarp> how can i make the "open terminal" appear in the context menu
<Mastastealth> hatfield: http://ubuntuguide.org/#addeditdeletenetworkusers
<bimberi> Hatfield: initially you'll need to 'sudo smbpasswd -a <youraccountname>' to set up the account, from then on you can simply use 'smbpasswd' to change it
<bimberi> sagarp: install nautilus-open-terminal
<nickrud> dark_light: yes, that's where I keep mine
<dark_light> nickrud, there are no .fonts directory, i have to create it right?
<nickrud> dark_light: yes
<sagarp> bimberi thanks
<bimberi> sagarp: yw :)
<ems> hi
<ems> :-(
<HappyFool> tsk tsk
<dabaR> Mastastealth: we don't use the ubuntuguide, it is out of date. Unless you are 100% sure that that particular advice is good still, and you have to mention to the person that uses it that other advice may be wrong.
<ems> fuckit.ubuntu.com no longer resolves
<HappyFool> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<dabaR> ems?
<ems> it use to offer free stuff
<Hatfield> thank you so much
<Mastastealth> oh my bad, i know that part still works tho
<HappyFool> shipit.ubuntu.com maybe? ;)
<Hatfield> you must be a computer genious
<Wibble-> or one that can spell ;)
<ems> naa
<ems> just make fuckit.ubuntu.com resolve again
<dark_light> nickrud, dont works, and fc-list dont list it :(
<Charg> Could someone help me to get my tablet working? I've found some howtos on the internet, but things crashed hard when I tried that.
<CarinArr> charg, what tablet are you using?
<Charg> CarinArr: an acecad flair
<CarinArr> i didn't have any problems with my wacom
<CarinArr> aha.. no idea about that
<nickrud> dark_light: if you look at /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, that will tell you the directories that are scanned by fc-cache
<Hatfield> hey bimbery?
<dabaR> pah.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Hatfield about nicktab
<Hatfield> how to i make my account, a super user all the time, so i don't have to mess with the console
<dark_light> nickrud, it's not the problem, i looked and it shows both dirs i tried. maybe the problem is with the .ttf format
<nickrud> dark_light: no, ttf is correct. Hm, maybe try System->Preferences->Fonts and see if it shows there.
<Hatfield> dba
<Hatfield> dabaR whats up?
<dabaR> Hatfield: that is a bad idea.
<dabaR> just use the admin when you need to do admin stuff, otherwise set up everything your used needs to do so he has access.
<Hatfield> oh yea your right
<joga> hey, is there gphoto2 on ubuntu?
<dark_light> nickrud, no it isn't :( fc-list don't show it too
<dabaR> nickrud: he has the ttf package?
<nickrud> dabaR: that's what dark_light said
<dabaR> the msttcorefonts or so...
<joga> I'm trying to help a friend install gphoto so she could access her camera but apt-get install gphoto2 doesn't yield any results, just saying it's unavailable but referred to
<sloncho> hi. i try to print to pdf, but it fails. I have installed cups-pdf package. what else should I install?
<dabaR> joga: sudo aptitude search gphoto
<nickrud> dark_light: you could try dropping a different from your windows box into ~/.fonts, and see what happens
<osku> onko suomalaisiiiii
<nickrud> s/from/font from/
<dabaR> sloncho: how does it fail? where are you printing from?
<dark_light> hmmmm..
<dabaR> osku: #ubuntu-fi?
<joga> dabaR she tried apt-cache search gphoto but there were only libs and no actual program to use them...
<Hatfield> hey can ubuntu write to NTFS????
<dark_light> nickrud, it's not so good assume that everyone have windows installed:)
<Hatfield> anyone
<dark_light> nickrud, but ok i will try it
<dabaR> Hatfield: no,.
<nickrud> dark_light: I play the percentages ;)
<sloncho> dabaR: I'm trying to connect to the machine so I can tell the exact message. thanks
<dabaR> joga: /msg ubotu info gphoto2. I bet it is in universe
<joga> dabaR ok, thanks
<Hatfield> why is it so hard for all these linux distro's to write to ntfs this is bullshit
<nickrud> sloncho: you need to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, and change RunAsUser to no for cups-pdf to work
<Hatfield> there has to be a way
<nickrud> sloncho: there are some docs in /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf
<dabaR> Hatfield: cause it is a proprietary FS, and m$ does not like giving away its code, or specs.
<dabaR> Hatfield: reformat as fat32
<Hatfield> ha
<eric__> Hi, does anyone is familiar with the error ''FATAL: Module slamr not found'' while installing slmodem-2.6.12-9-386 on Ubuntu?
<no_wifi_yet> how do i uncompress a rar file? i cant find rar on this computer or with synaptic!
<Hatfield> a 120gig
<Hatfield> will it work?
<gean> is there any chance to use some GUI to enlarge my partition (10GB are free now, there will be no windows+wine on this laptop any longer...) Explicitly : my hda6 (/dev/hda6       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 )  ~30GB, should glue to the last 10GB on the hd, do i need to format first the last 10GB in ext3 ? can i use gparted or so ??
<sloncho> nickrud: thanks. I'll try it in a minute
<_jason> Hatfield: write a letter to bill, I'm sure he'll tell you how to write to ntfs
<Hatfield> fuck bill
<joga> oh and a quick apt-newbie question, how can I check if a certain package is installed?
<lullabud> no_wifi_yet: you have to install the rar tools.
<jerrod> does anyone how to bind a macro (Ctrl + Shift + x) to the lock screen function?
<no_wifi_yet> lullabud, ok... where do i get them
<Hatfield> Have yall herd of Bart PE?
<dabaR> no_wifi_yet: unrar-free or unrar-nonfree or rar, they are in universe and multiverse, or just multiverse
<k31th> anyone ever install kde on ubuntu ?
<_jason> jerrod: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<_jason> ubotu: tell k31th about kde
<dabaR> k31th: yes, many people have. why?
<k31th> or shall i just reinstall kubuntu
<gean> joga : best use synaptic, click on some package in All, type some of the first letters of the package, you're there... see if it is marked. Else search for it in synaptic
<jerrod> _jason: THanx!
<no_wifi_yet> heh... searching unrar worked...
<k31th> dabaR: i want kde
<dabaR> you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package. Make sure you use aptitude if going from command line, k31th
<Hatfield> Someone in hear know how to write to NTFS??
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<nickrud> Hatfield: yes, with windows ;)
<SoulForge> hehe
<dabaR> osku: /j #ubuntu-fi
<Hatfield> wrong answer i was looking for
<Hatfield> please nickrud please tell me
<iBalo> Hatfield: NTFS write support isn't fully implemented at the time, but expected in dapper
<_jason> Hatfield: why do you want to write to ntfs?
<no_wifi_yet> Hatfield, Ive done it, but its been over a year... I needed to compile ntfs-tools or something, and afterward, i was able to resize, and write to ntfs
<maihem> Hatfield: NTFS is not really support, the on disk format of the filesystem hasn't yet been fully specified^Wreverse engineered
<dabaR> iBalo: really? where did you see this?
<jerrod> what's the new ubuntu going to do different?
* cheloo break
<Hatfield> you guys are cool
<iBalo> Kernel 2.615!
<dabaR> Hatfield: no, just I am cool, they are OK...:-/
<jerrod> iBalo: me?
<maihem> iBalo: does that have proper NTFS write support. I thought you couldn't create/delete files or change their lengths
<dabaR> jerrod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<iBalo> afaik in 2.6.15 ntfs will be normally writable
<Seveas> iBalo, still experimental
<Tezkah> anyone have an idea why my laptop will go to sleep just fine, but its impossible ot wake i tup?  I mean, the only thing it responds to is the power button, and when i hit it it does a cold reset
<Hatfield> when is 2.6.15 coming around?
<Seveas> in breezy: never, in dapper: already there
<tk> ca n anyone tell me why my sound stops working? when I reboot or logout/login it works but then it doesnt.....
<dabaR> tk: it _then_ doesn't?
<tk> i think it stopps working after playing an avi file, I didnt have this problem before that
<Hatfield> how do i mount a drive in ubuntu?
<dabaR> tk: does it at this time work? make it not work, so we can find out why.
<Rambo3> geexbox= microsoft media center * 1000
<dabaR> Hatfield: the command is mount. are you familiar with the online manual system?
<maihem> tk, could you see if disabling software sound mixing in GNOME works (System->Preferences->Sound).
<no_wifi_yet> I had to install non-free, but it extracted the files :) thanks :)
<maihem> tk, oh, what player do you use to play the avi file?
<k31th> ok im installing kubuntu thru apt
<dabaR> no_wifi_yet: it is free by its price, non-free in that it is only a binary package.
<dabaR> k31th: I told you to use aptitude.
<Hatfield> hey dabaR have you tried Solaris 10??????
<HappyFool> dabaR: as a matter of interest, why aptitude for kubuntu-desktop?
<k31th> dabaR: to use wat ?
<dabaR> HappyFool: so he can remove all the packages that came with it if he decides he does not like it. aptitude provides that functionality, apt-get does not.
<dabaR> Hatfield: no, I have not.
<k31th> aptitude ? that cmd line ?
<dabaR> k31th: aptitude is a user front end to apt-get. it allows^
<dabaR> k31th: yes, or if you used synaptic, that is fine too.
<k31th> blah front ends
<HappyFool> real men use dpkg, eh? ;)
<dabaR> does anyone know how I can make my messages appear in a different color?
<k31th> oh well iv used apt
<HappyFool> you mean like mirc colours ? *shudder*
<k31th> atm i cant even login to X windows
<sloncho> nickrud: it did not help. I changed this setting and restarted cupsys. same problem. The file is postscript file, generated by the hp printer driver. I open it in Evince, and try to print as pdf. The error message is: "The generation of PDF is not supported". This is translation, so I do not know what is the exact english message
<GTX> Guys im trying to host a mirror for ubuntu however, how do I make rsync to stop downloading new .htaccess and to put all the HEADER.html and FOOTER.html in/
<k31th> says l;asted 10 second and loged me out
<k31th> iv had this before
<k31th> turned out to be perms on a files
<k31th> on a file
<k31th> is it a ubuntu problem ?
<Alex_C> HEy
<dabaR> k31th: not really, I had it on debian too. I think your /tmp has wrong permissions, or so.
<no_wifi_yet> some luck!
<no_wifi_yet> i have a wlan0!
<dabaR> sloncho: but, what program are you trying to use to export as PDF? most have that as an option.
<sloncho> dabaR: Evince. Thats what pops up when I double click on the .prn file
<dooglus> dabaR: what makes you think that unrar-nonfree is binary only?
<dabaR> sloncho: no idea what to tell you.
<dabaR> dooglus: it is in multiverse?
<sloncho> dabaR: any commandline utility to convert postscript to pdf?
<dooglus> dabaR: the source is here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar-nonfree_3.4.3.orig.tar.gz
<dabaR> sloncho: try searching with synaptic or aptitude.
<dooglus> dabaR: it's nonfree because it uses patented algorithms, but the source is available
<jsestri2> who can tell me what the package with gcc is?
<dabaR> dooglus: :-/ Isn't multiverse binary only? *goes to read the components page again*
<IdleOne> jsestri2,  build-essential
<ndlovu> hi all. something is causing a lot of hard drive activity, and slowing down everything on my computer to frustrating levels. is there some way to see what's causing all the hard drive access, or to see if the drive is failing?
<dooglus> dabaR: I just built it from source to check...  it's not binary only.
<IdleOne> jsestri2,   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> sloncho: ps2pdf ?
<no_wifi_yet> hrm... wifi still not working... maybe after a reboot ... bye
<engla> so.. is the forum dead?
<dabaR> dooglus: ya, nothing about the software being binary only on the components page. Oh well..
<sloncho> soundray: just did it. thanks. dabaR and nickrud - thank you as well
<dooglus> dabaR: where is that page?
<binarydigit> engla: i think it just went down
<tk> sorry guys, got distracted
<engla> ;_;
<tk> no it doesnt work now and I use the default one
<tk> T? uhm
<soulreaper_> hi there... i want to install the java sdk... should i use the download from sun or should this be used: "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java"?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tk> totem
<soulreaper_> !javadebs
<soulreaper_> hmm :)
<geargolem> Hello.  Scanimage -L has detected my scanner but I have yet to get it to scan through Gimp or otherwise.  I have a hp 4400c scanjet.  What must I do?
<IdleOne> !scan
<ubotu> IdleOne: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tk> mahiem: dont have a software mixing option under that control
<IdleOne> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<lwizardl> hi
<ndlovu> any tools out there to see what processes are accessing /dev/hda?
<dabaR> dooglus: ask ubotu about components
<dabaR> something like http://www.ubuntu.com/about/components
<dabaR> That should really be the page linked in !repos
<dabaR> Or just add it to that factoid as an also
<VR^> man i cant wait for dapper
<maihem> tk, okay, I asked that question due to your first description, which was incomplete, so forget that line of reasoning.
<jerware> fellaz
<LycoLoco> hey jerware
<IdleOne> heya jerware
<engla> yay. Forum back after brief absence
<lwizardl> Hi
<k31th> sweet fixed it
<k31th> for some reason kde tried running in 2000X summink ress at 85 hz
<jerware> im a C\C++ programmer, and by defualt i ububntu doesent provide system calls and library calls man pages
<soundray> VR^: well, then don't :)
<tk> maihem: ok its happened twice now and both times its been after playing an AVI in totem as far as I can tell
<tk> but when I logout it will play...
<lwizardl> anyone know of any places to get free (k)ubuntu cd's mailed to you (not cd-r's)
<jerware> what directory are all manpages listed?
<LycoLoco> lwizardl: you should be able to get it from ubuntu.com
<jerware> and where can i get library and system manpages for ubuntu
<Mastastealth> lwizardl: you can get ubuntu CDs, not sure about kubuntu, atleasst not until the LiveCD feature is combined into the install
<VR^> soundray: i dont have a test machine
<dabaR> jerware: installed build-essentialk
<lwizardl> LycoLoco: thats just the ubuntu ones not K or KDU
<lwizardl> *EDU
<LycoLoco> ahh, sorry, didn't see the K
<jerware> dabaR:  do i apt-get that?.    as in apt-get install build-essentialk
<lwizardl> LycoLoco: np :)
<IdleOne> jerware,  sudo apt-get build-essential
<LycoLoco> lwizardl: I think you could probably do a custom order and ask for it
<IdleOne> jerware,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> VR^: how about a parallel install?
<dabaR> jerware: typo
<lwizardl> LycoLoco: yeah i thought about that
<jerware> thanx fellaz
<VR^> soundray: my hd is only 20gb, filled with stuff :(
<IdleOne> jerware,  np
<ariel_> hello i installed realplayer and now realplayer won't start and firefox won't open any help?
<dabaR> jerware: I am not sure it is there, though...
<dabaR> that is the pacvkage for gcc and other dev related pkgs
<jerware> lets give it a try
<jerware> test criteria being man socket
<ariel_> also synaptic won't open either
<dabaR> ariel_: how did you install it?
<ariel_> using the faq
<dabaR> ariel_: and do you get errors when you try opening?
<dabaR> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<ariel_> holdon let me see
<IdleOne> jerware,  this what you looking for? libwvstreams4.0c2-extras - C++ network libraries for rapid application developme nt
<IdleOne> jerware try apt-cache search man
<ariel_> when opening firefox says LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot o pen shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<slabby> hi
<ariel_> when i type RealPlayer it doesn't open
<dabaR> !find libXext.so
<Bean> The GAIM packaged with ubuntu doesn't support libao ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libXext.so' (3 shown): (/usr/lib/libXext.so) in libdevel/libxext-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libXext.so.6|libXext.so.6.4.1}) in libs/libxext6 ;; (/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.1) in libdevel/libxext6-dbg.
<slabby> can anyone give me a hand with the ship-it cd service?
<jerware> Idleone: well it is not just strictly networking libraries.
<IdleOne> slabby,  what do you need help with?
<IdleOne> jerware try apt-cache search man
<slabby> i put in my order about a week ago
<Alex_C> Hey
<slabby> and nothing has happened
<Alex_C> does anyone know if 3DS Max will run on Linux with Wine or another emulator?
<slabby> when should they come?
<IdleOne> slabby,  takes 4 to 6 weeks
<dabaR> '\
<slabby> ok, thanks
<_jason> Bean: for?
<slabby> im a noob to linux but looking to learn
<IdleOne> slabby,  you wont regret it
<Spudchat> and ideas on some resources for setting up ident in breezy to work for irc?
<dabaR> !find libXext.so
<oscar> slabby, it is probably easier to download and burn the cds yourself, or get a friend to do it
<Verithrax> Is it possible to use Debian repositories with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libXext.so' (3 shown): (/usr/lib/libXext.so) in libdevel/libxext-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libXext.so.6|libXext.so.6.4.1}) in libs/libxext6 ;; (/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.1) in libdevel/libxext6-dbg.
<IdleOne> oscar,  true but it's nice having the printed cd's :)
<ariel_> yeah so how do i fix this? any suggestions?
<jerware> hmm strange, apt was working fine the other day, now when i do apt-cache and apt-get on some packages i get a page of errors.  i have the breezy repositories according to the ubuntu page.  here is my source.list file and the warnings.  am i missing any repos or are there conflicts?
<soundray> Verithrax: possible, but not recommended and likely to lead you into trouble.
<slabby> thanks, I am downloading the x64 version for myself but I have a few friends who want the other version but i havent the time to download them for them aswell
<jerware> i cut and pasted as the web page said, and then i replaced breezy wtih hoary
<jerware> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/jV4P2I40.html
<oscar> IdleOne, true, but i wouldnt want to wait so long
<slabby> so wanted to get cds sent for them
<_jason> jerware: sudo apt-get update
<dabaR> ariel_: install libxext-dev maybe to fix firefox.
<k31th> humm ok its running ym desktop in 1920 X 1440
<slabby> where is the best place to start for programming linux?
<IdleOne> oscar,  I didnt mind the because I didnt have the pc to install at the time I ordered
<ariel_> alright
<slabby> ive previously been using vb, html that kind of thing
<jsestri2> anyone know the mythtv package?
<dabaR> jerware: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org,please. Also, post errors that you get from apt, anf output of "cat /etc/issue"
<IdleOne> !mythtv
<k31th> slabby: vi ?
<ubotu> from memory, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<slabby> vb (visual basic)
<Verithrax> I'm trying to get ScummVM installed, but the Ubuntu repositories don't have the deps I need.
<k31th> wat no
<k31th> vb is the suck
<dabaR> :)
<slabby> lol, easy 1st lang though
<k31th> no
<k31th> its shit
<k31th> learn some thing usefull
<dabaR> no need to flame...
<k31th> dont learn a lang for the sake of learning a 1st lanf
<slabby> well ive started on c++ but decided I wanted to try a linux lang instead
<k31th> make some thing thats the best way
<k31th> perl ?
<IdleOne> k31th,  dont get all in an uproar over and watch the language please. my virgin eyes :)
<k31th> or some scripting lang
<LycoLoco> Verithrax: what game do you wanna play?
<recon00> Ok, so I installed everything that showed up from "apt-cache search swf", but when I double-click on a flash file, it comes up with the stuff at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9458
<k31th> IdleOne: sorry
<slabby> perl, isnt that out of the window now
<slabby> is perl used in linux?
<dabaR> slabby: c++ is fine. perl is cool. it is all good. python too.
<Verithrax> LucasArts classics, MI1 MI2, S&M, DoTT.
<thegladiator> slabby, perl is in linux
<dabaR> slabby: perl is a web lang, mostly lately, but used everywhere, really.
<psusi> k31th: you said that like C++ is not "a linux lang"
<slabby> ok
<spikebike> web language?
<thegladiator> slabby, perl os open source and linux has it as one of the packages , at least most of them
<k31th> no i did not
<k31th> i did not mention c++
<recon00> I'm having trouble playing flash files (.swf). ok, so I installed everything that showed up from "apt-cache search swf", but when I double-click on a flash file, it comes up with the stuff at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9458
<thegladiator> perl is just a programming language
<slabby> so should i go for perl or perhaps python
<psusi> k31th: my bad, that was slabby
<thegladiator> my choice is python
<dabaR> !find flash
<k31th> you should go with watever you want to learn
<slabby> will invest in some books when i know what i want
<Apollo> Anyone know how to get a mounted NTFS drive to appear in "Computer"?  It did when I first mounted it somehow... but now it doesn't anymore. :(
<spikebike> every language has it's advantages
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<k31th> slabby: there is a lern.perl.org iirc
<k31th> learn
<slabby> cool
<dabaR> flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin-nonfree are two flash plugins..
<thegladiator> slabby, slightly offtopic , but you are thinking of jobs etc , perl is better option , but I like python since it is  simple and effective and fun to lun
<thegladiator> #perl  , #python on irc.freenode.org ; check out
<Apollo> I've got the drive mounted... I just want to know why it isn't showing up in "computer".
<recon00> dabaR: I installed both of them, but I get the screenshot of the error I get in
<recon00> k31th learn some thing usefull
<recon00> dabaR no need to flame...
<recon00> k31th dont learn a lang for the sake of learning a 1st lanf
<recon00> slabby well ive started on c++ but decided I wanted to try a linux lang instead
<recon00> k31th make some thing thats the best way
<recon00> k31th perl ?
<recon00> IdleOne k31th,  dont get all in an uproar over and watch the language please. my virgin eyes :)
<thegladiator> Apollo, maybe it will right after a erstart /
<thegladiator> restart*
<thegladiator> it happens sometimes in my system
<Ruy> hi everybody
<Ruy> *
<Apollo> thegladiator: After a restart... it STOPPED showing up in "Computer" sadly. :(
<dabaR> recon00: flame what?
<Apollo> It was there.
<thegladiator> what device is it ?  a cd/dvd rom drive ?
<soundray> dabaR: I think it was an accidental paste.
<Apollo> thegladiator:  It's my NTFS partition.
<Ruy> does anybody knows ahy i can't make d4x works??
<elephanthunter> Strange... the ubotu entry I modified has been changed back.
<slabby> so possibly me worth trying python for some fun in linux
<Ruy> i installed once and worked, but just two days
<Ruy> after that, it's gone
<Ruy> nothing happens
<ech0wave> im a n00b can anyone just tell me how to access the shell....i can get the run screen and all my books and guides assume that i can get to the shell by meyself
<soundray> ech0wave: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<thegladiator> !terminal
<slabby> what do you lot use for IRC in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !tell ech0wave  about cli
<elephanthunter> ubotu no, automatix is <reply> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. See !easyubuntu.
<jerware> well at least ap-get intall gcc-docs is half assed.  it has an entry for socket, yes.  but jack squat for htnl, conntect, bind, or even fgets and scanf.
<ubotu> okay, elephanthunter
<_JECKEL_> hi there
<ech0wave> thanks soundray... first day on linux
* iBalo finds it very refreshing that a (self declared) Noob asks for the shell first :-)
<slabby> what do you lot use for IRC in ubuntu?
<_JECKEL_> I have a problem..why does my terminal tell me that there is no make command?
<LycoLoco> slabby: I use xchat
<ech0wave> i like to jump right in on it
<_JECKEL_> apt-get is cool and all..but sometimes ya know..i'd like to make shiz.
<LycoLoco> haha
<soundray> _JECKEL_: you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thegladiator> Xchat here as well , I have some DCC problems and thats when I switch to Konv
<_JECKEL_> ok
<IdleOne> thegladiator,  install identd
<LycoLoco> slabby: I don't use DCC much, so I can't testify to its usages
<_JECKEL_> thanks
<thegladiator> for DCC ?
<IdleOne> xchat doesnt come with a ident server so you need to install it seperate
<LycoLoco> yeah
<thegladiator> how do I install identd ? from synaptic ? why is it required ?
<Ruy> so, nobody can help me please? i'm tryin' to use d4x
<thegladiator> IdleOne,  ?
<_JECKEL_> I usually use mIRC in wine for my roleplay channels
<_JECKEL_> X-chat for everything else
<_JECKEL_> problem with mIRC in wine is that I can't create new aliases with it.
<IdleOne> thegladiator,  best I can tell you is its needed for dcc on irc .google for more info :)
<Verithrax> ScummVM works fine under Ubuntu if you get LibFLAC from the deb repos, it seems.
<thegladiator> Sure thanks :) never knew this actually
<LycoLoco> Verithrax: I"ll have to keep that in mind
<_JECKEL_> ok. thanks all!
<ploom> guess the ident server wont be any use, when being behind a firewall (or kind of an adsl)?
<slabby> is wine free for ubuntu?
<Verithrax> Wine is free anywhere.
<thegladiator> slabby, yes
<IdleOne> slabby,  wine is FREE
<slabby> k
<soundray> Ruy: I don't know d4x, but maybe it'll help if you specify your problem more precisely.
<slabby> lol
<thegladiator> but wine is not free :)
<slabby> you lot regulars in here?
<k31th> always
<k31th> i drink here often
<billy> hi everyone! i got a real newbie question - couldn't find any answer in the forums: how do i enable display of boot messages?
<Verithrax> LycoLoco: No worries. Hopefully Universe will include libflac and scummvm eventually.
<k31th> billy: with a VDU
<LycoLoco> How do you get something added to a repository?
<slabby> is there good BT software out for linux?
<stjepan> hello
<Ruy> soundray: thanks it's a download manager i get it from de synaptic, so it worked fine about two days, whit a nice interface, but suddendly it collapsed and nothing happens now
<stjepan> anyone here tried XGL?
<billy> none of the function keys worked
<thegladiator> azureus for BT
<k31th> British telecom ?
<LycoLoco> slabby: azureus is good, but it's very intensive
<Ruy> no work at all
<Verithrax> Is there any way I can uncompress a .rar file under Linux?
<k31th> Verithrax: unrar
<oscar> stjepan, yes
<LycoLoco> slabby: keep on the lookout for a uTorrent port for linux
<Ruy> -sorry my english, y speak spanish-
<slabby> i use azeurus for windows
<soundray> Ruy: did you do a lot of configuration?
<k31th> slabby: you can use it for nix
<LycoLoco> slabby: then you'll be right at home
<slabby> i cant get the hang of utorrent
<slabby> tried it for windows
<thegladiator> someone was saying about identd for DCC , where can I find it ?
<LycoLoco> slabby: really?
<LycoLoco> what are you missing?
<k31th> its Open, it whores but its got some great features
<psusi> azureus sucks... damn bloated buggy slow java crap... bit tornado rules
<maihem> billy: I think you can uninstall usplash then run some command to remake the initramfs, but I can't remember what it is :/
<stjepan> oscar: you tried it?
<soundray> billy: make sure VERBOSE is set to yes in /etc/default/rcS
<k31th> psusi: lol
<thegladiator> actually to tell you the truth utiorrent is good
* spikebike like azureus
<thegladiator> i am thinking of trying it under wine
* psusi hates all that is Java with a passion
<spiritz> I broken my gnome settings. I'd like to reset it to default settings. I deleted dir ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 but this is not enough; where does gnome store users' settings?
* LycoLoco loves utorrent, hopes for a port
<rob__> hoi
<oscar> stjepan, yes, in dapper testing, running it now
<LycoLoco> spiritz: you sure it's not something wrong in your home director?
<geargolem> my scanner was detected through a USB port but still won't work.
<stjepan> great
<thegladiator> Java does have a native compiler ! everything is slow , it uses virtual machine
<LycoLoco> directory(
<stjepan> oscar: pls open private chat with me ;] 
<thegladiator> I mean we dont use it I guess
<nickrud> spiritz: in .gconfd ; but you need to remove that dir when gnome is not running. Log out, hit ctl-alt-f1, login and delete it there
<spiritz> LycoLoco: actually yes it is; but I don't know which dir to delete
<spiritz> ok thx nickrud
<maihem> spiritz: .gconf .gconfd .gconf anything, then some gconf binary cache directory somewhere, then probably some other place too ...
<jbaloul> i am trying to setup tightvncserver on a server install and i got all the pkgs that worked on hoary (now setup for breezy)...and i am getting this error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<thegladiator> does anyone know what is idntd for ? Xchat /dcc context ? how do I install this ? thanks
<nickrud> spiritz: also, do ps -A | grep gconf, if you see it kill it first
<slabby> which are your favourite BT sites?
<LycoLoco> ident lets the server know who you are
<MachineScrew> it there a MythTV type of thing with out the TV PVR funtionality
<soundray> Ruy, many programs store per-user configuration items in a directory or file called "~/.programname". So try "rm -rf ~/.d4x" to start over with the configuration. Danger: don't mistype.
<thegladiator> identd*
<spiritz> thanks, I'll try that
<thegladiator> slabby, this is ubuntu channel dude
<slabby> which are your favourite BT sites?
<LycoLoco> slabby: torrentz, mininova
<slabby> oops
<stjepan> oscar: what card?
<thegladiator> not BT channl :)
<spiritz> brb
<slabby> :)
<bubba> so... who said i couldnt get a wireless card working in breezy for amd64!
<bubba> woot!
<MachineScrew> I am looking for somthing that will play movies and Music and pictures and Web
<k31th> bubba: not I
<Ruy> soundray: thanks i'll try
<slabby> bubba: what card?
<LycoLoco> bubba: what card?
<LycoLoco> lol
<k31th> MachineScrew: try a AV application
<bubba> broadcom 4318
<oscar> stjepan, nvidia 6200 go
<k31th> apt-cache search ?
<thegladiator> soundray, do you know about activating SDCC related things in Xhat , someone said about identd ?
<Mastastealth> lol k31th
<BockBilbo> is it possiblo to extract .bin cd image files in ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> k31th
<k31th> yo
<slabby> i may need to get a netgear wireless card working for ubuntu
<MachineScrew> k31th, wich one
<soundray> thegladiator: sorry, no idea.
<sdh> hm
<k31th> MachineScrew: vlc, mplayer ? xine ?
<sdh> using apt/dpkg how can i say "what package do i have to install to get file foo?"
<k31th> the choice is yours
<k31th> sdh: wat ?
<thegladiator> LycoLoco, thanks how do I install it?
<MachineScrew> k31th, no I guess you don't under stand
<bubba> and it only took about 20 hours of copious reading and trial and error (mosty error)
<soundray> sdh, ah, that's a difficult one.
<geargolem> steps to make a detected scanner through a usb port scan?
<slabby> is it really hard to get a wireless card running for ubuntu??
<thegladiator> LycoLoco, didnt see your reply before as you didnt use "tab"
<k31th> MachineScrew: do u want a browser plugin to play windows in your browser?
<ech0wave> hey thanks for your guys' help and will prob be back soon *first day w/linux and already loving it*
<LycoLoco> thegladiator: honestly, I'm not sure, sorry :-\
<MachineScrew> k31th, I am looking for an interface like mythtv to xine and a web browser
<sdh> soundray: i'm sure there's a way - i know in different distros ;-)
<k31th> to play videos not windows !
<k31th> oh
<UberShrike> BockBilbo: have you looked into dd
<lullabud> slabby: no, most work by default.
<k31th> i dunno
<soundray> sdh, you'd have to install apt-file
<thegladiator> LycoLoco, no , do you know what to install in xchat ? to get it working ?DCC i mean ?
<sdh> sounds good
<Mastastealth> sdh: sudo apt-get install package -s
<MachineScrew> k31th, I am trying to make a PMP
<slabby> lullabud: ok thanks
<bubba> none of the 20 or so set of instructions worked :( but experimenting with drivers not for my card worked.
<thegladiator> LycoLoco, no problem*
<MachineScrew> Portable Media Player
<k31th> MachineScrew: so u can stream video in  browser
<nickrud> sdh: you can search for files on packages.ubuntu.com
<Apollo> Does anyone know how to get partitions to show up in "Computer"?  On the Ubuntu Forums, they said if you mount them under /media/ then it should automatically show up there.  My NTFS partition isn't for some reason.
<k31th> theres a plugin for mplayer that does that if im follow correctly ?
<BockBilbo> UberShrike, nope
<stjepan> oscar: what version of dapper do you use? 3 or 4?
<soundray> Mastastealth: you must be confusing something.
<MachineScrew> k31th, no from the HD
<BockBilbo> UberShrike, bb= bulletin board?
<oscar> stjepan, 4 (gnome)
<sdh> apt-file did it, thanks
<thegladiator> people who are on dapper , do you feel there is an improvement overall ? except for the crashes ? talking about the improved software packages i.e
<sdh> i think anyway
<bubba> and the only way i could get it working was to not disable acpi.
<Mastastealth> why soundray?
<soundray> thegladiator: yes.
<thegladiator> like nautilus , gnome , other softwares , I heard gimp is improved
<k31th> how do i set which app opens wat type of file in kubuntu ? in gnome i just right click
* Verithrax will be unresponsive. Blame Day of the Tentacle.
<bubba> so, i have to fix my acpi :(
<UberShrike> BockBilbo: I also know you can mount images with "mount" though not sure of syntax
<soundray> Mastastealth: -s is for simulation mode. It won't help with what sdh asked for.
<spiritz> Still a problem with my gnome settings; I'd like to reset everything. doing rm -fr on ~/.gconf & ~/.gconfd was not enough; any other clue?
<Apollo> thegladiator: Breezy had some weird Network-glitch with my ACPI... Dapper fixed those incompatibility issues.
<thegladiator> ah hats good news then
<oscar> thegladiator, yes xgl and compiz eyecandy, better networking
<k31th> its ok found it
<MachineScrew> kiosk type of a thing for GNOME
<BockBilbo> UberShrike, thanks anyway
<BockBilbo> :)
<Mastastealth> sdh said ""what package do i have to install to get file foo?""
<jsestri2> anyone know howto install mythtv?
<thegladiator> oscar, eye candy stuffs need gfx card ? mine is like s3 unichrome shared
<Mastastealth> with simulation you can see the packages needed for a file no?
<soundray> thegladiator: problem is, Openoffice won't work at the moment on amd64
<Mastastealth> i just did it on my machine...
<geargolem> sane-find-scanner detects my scanner but it doesn't scan
<slabby> Im off for noe expect to see me back soon :)
<slabby> *now
<spikebike> soundray it works fine, in it's 32 bit incarnation
<Mastastealth> and it listed the files it would need for a certain package
<thegladiator> ah bugs
<lullabud> jsestri2: did you search for mythtv in synaptic?
<Mastastealth> unless thats not what he wants either...
<thegladiator> slabby, later :)
<bubba> jsestri2, there are many howto's online... i tried about a month ago... failed.. im going to try again soon
<shishi_> hello all
<soundray> Mastastealth: he's sorted anyway. The question was: if I know I need file XY, but don't know what package it is in, how do I find out the package name?
<shishi_> i have problem with selinux
<jsestri2> lullabud: there's a libmyth thing that says its the mythtv core libraries, but no runtime package
<geargolem> scanner.....     no workie.....    helpie....
<ndlovu> is it a bad sign if your hard drive makes grinding noises and is frustratingly slow :-\ ?
<shishi_> i have this : policyvers value 0 not in range 15-20
<shishi_> how can i fix this ?
<soundray> geargolem: assume you are talking to adults here.
<cwillu> anybody know a straightforward way to disallow some domains from running _any_ javascript in firefox/mozilla/seamonkey?
<kybishop> is sndconfig compatible with ubuntu, or is there a program like it?
<geargolem> soundray, that didn't work either
<lullabud> jsestri2: you may not have the right repositories enabled.  i've enabled them all and i'm getting a bunch of mythtv stuff.  try enabling more repositories, like universe.
<progrock> My CPU sits at 100% for minutes at a time... i think its from me changing stuff in the NetworkManager applet... anhone know how to fix this problem?
<Baby> hallo,
<mathias> join /ubuntu-bugs
<soundray> geargolem: making yourself unpopular will just make it worse. Come back in an hour, maybe by then someone has joined who knows an answer for you.
<thegladiator> lemme fix a lemon juice , ciao
<geargolem> soundray, thanks.   will do that.
<ariel_> anyone know what i can do?  i installed RealPlayer and now i can't get firefox to work or synaptic
<ariel_> firefox says LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<ariel_> Segmentation fault
<jbaloul> vncserver: could not open default font 'fixed'
<sdh> hmm
<sdh> i need gtk-config for gtk2
<sdh> ubuntu seems not to have one
<soundray> ariel_: if synaptic doesn't work, it could be that an apt-get process is still running or hanging.
<ariel_> soundray how do i terminate it?
<soundray> ariel_: the firefox prob may be fixable with sudo apt-get --reinstall install libxext6
<soundray> ariel_, find out what it is with ps ax | grep apt -- or just do a reboot.
<spikebike> heh
<spikebike> oops
<jbaloul> Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/' not found - ignoring
<MachineScrew> k31th, i found matchbox
<k31th> sweet
<k31th> hows that working out
<k31th> are you two happy together ?
<soundray> sdh, not sure if that's what you really need, but there is a gtk-config binary in libgtk1.2-dev
<billy> thanks for the answer concerning usplash. now that i know the name, i'm going to configure it. setting verbose worked.
<sdh> soundray: thanks, unfortunately that outputs info for gtk1.2 (i.e. 1.2 includes, libraries)
<sdh> soundray: bit strange that there is not one for gtk2
<soundray> ariel_ if you know the process ID, you can do 'kill [pid] ' or 'kill -9 [pid] '
<soundray> sdh, do other distributions have that?
<sdh> soundray: i think so...
<sdh> soundray: it's something that i'm fairly sure i've had from source
<mjr> gtk2 uses pkg-config
<sdh> i stand corrected, sorry
<scot31337> hey guys - where is firefox 1.07 located @ so I can update it to 1.501 ?
<Mastastealth> scot: you gotta use automatix or sumthin
<thegladiator> scot31337,  !firefox
<Mastastealth> otherwise wait till dapper
<thegladiator> doesnt that work ?
<scot31337> !firefox
<purplefeltangel> my updates thing says Ubuntu-docs isn't authenticated.  whats the matter?
<soundray> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<scot31337> tx :)
<thegladiator> how do you set this quitting message in xchat ?
<LycoLoco> I'd just like to give a big thank you to this community and making my first run in Ubuntu successful
<LycoLoco> thegladiator: go to your preferences, then under general chatting, change the default messages
<thegladiator> thank you
<jerware> are all man pages in the same directory?
<dooglus> jerware: no
<jerware> that sucks
<jerware> i would just coppied the oned from fedora to ubuntu
<dooglus> jerware: they're split up into chapters
<Syns> do i need anything else besides vlc to watch internet tv?
<CyCloBot> anyone here
<lizandbobby_> can anyone think of a reason that this machine might not have printer setting in system?
<iBalo> !codeca
<ubotu> iBalo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iBalo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<andax> i have an amilo 1640 notebook, and I have some trouble with pcmcia. lspci output does not display the card in the slot, and cardctl status says both slots are empty.  (breezy) So how to access the pcmcia card?
<iBalo> Syns: ^^^^^
<Syns> whats that suppose to mean?
<dooglus> Syns: they were arrows, pointing up at what ubotu said
<purplefeltangel> my updates thing says Ubuntu-docs isn't authenticated.  whats the matter?
<iBalo> Syns: you'll need the codecs... ask ubotu about codecs and easysource
<thegladiator> Syns, you need them to run certain video formats
<thegladiator> where I can se screenshot of ubuntu users beides google search ?
<thegladiator> I am at the forum
<Passion> I installed and set Xgl on my laptop sucessfully, but DRI option became off. anyone have the same problem? The video driver is i810.
<Syns> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CyCloBot> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop but when it detects hardware it freezes at 86% were it loads module "ide-cd" for "Linux ATAPI CD-ROM". any help?
<dooglus> thegladiator: what do you want to see?
<dooglus> ubuntu users are usually in front on the keyboard, not on the screen
<thegladiator> screenshots of ubuntu desktops
<thegladiator> lol
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ ./psotnic -p conf.hub  -
<diGVargur> bash: ./psotnic: cannot execute binary file
<diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$
<diGVargur> need help
<soundray> CyCloBot: that would be typical for a broken install CD.
<CyCloBot> would be cd rom have anything to do with it?
<bubba> !DSDT
<ubotu> bubba: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thegladiator> screenshots means shots of the screem , of user means , pertaining to or something like that lol
<soundray> CyCloBot: not if it works for other purposes.
<Syns> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<oscar> thegladiator, click gallery at the top
<CyCloBot> so what do i do?
<dooglus> thegladiator: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=582&slide=1
<maxkelley> say, does anyone have mpd streaming to icecast, or know how to compile the cvs version of mpd?
<oscar> thegladiator, http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/
<thegladiator>  thanks oscar
<soundray> CyCloBot: we are talking about the installation right? Not the first boot after installation?
<thegladiator> thanks dooglus
<maxkelley> anyoneoneoneoene? :P
<thegladiator> this is mine -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9460
<CyCloBot> installation
<maxkelley> thegladiator: what distro?
<soundray> CyCloBot: best to burn a new install CD-R.
<dyrne> CyCloBot: maybe also download image again
<CyCloBot> ok, do i download i386?
<thegladiator> maxkelley, ubuntu ofcourse
<oscar> thegladiator, http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=2073&original=1&c=13
<maxkelley> thegladiator: erm, wm I meant :)
<dooglus> thegladiator: do you play at FICS?
<soundray> CyCloBot: unless you have an Apple Mac, yes.
<thegladiator> dooglus, no , ICC but how did you guess that ?
<CyCloBot> ok
<dooglus> thegladiator: your 'Jin' icon
<CyCloBot> do i need the jidgo and list files?
<CyCloBot> or just the iso
<thegladiator> ah :)
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<soundray> CyCloBot: just the iso.
<maxkelley> pooding.
<CyCloBot> k thanks
<thegladiator> do you dooglus ?
<maxkelley> HELAWO UBUNTITES~
<Anca> what's gtkboard and what can I do to make it run?
<maxkelley> Anca: do a man gtkboard
<evilbulgarian> hi, does anyone know where i can find a package for cacti 0.8.6g?
<Anca> thanks maxkelley, if I can find the terminal :s
<soundray> Anca: to read about the package: apt-cache show gtkboard -- to install it: sudo apt-get install gtkboard
<maxkelley> evilbulgarian: do you have the universe, multiverse, and restricted repos enabled?
<NickGarvey> why am I getting this error?
<NickGarvey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9461
<maxkelley> Anca: Programs > Accessories > Terminal
<Anca> soundray, I uninstalled some packages and allof a sudden I have to type "startx" in order to start the thingie... and it defaults to gnome, in thich I am lost
<anthony> hello, i did a server install  (base system only) of ubuntu and have gotten "xserver-xorg gnome-core gdm synaptic xfonts-base gaim xchat" to get my gnome gui up and running, however whenever i log onto gnome i get this error "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_WirelessApplet"." i think the problem lies within a missing package but i don't know which one, anybody know any fix?
<evilbulgarian> maxkelley: well i uncommented all the parts in apt
<evilbulgarian> maxkelley: is there an updated list somewhere
<maxkelley> evilbulgarian: then we don't have it :)
<maxkelley> google for "recommended ubuntu 5.10 repositories"
<maxkelley> or something like that
<scot31337> thanks all is well.. just need to get the ati drivers working properly now... vesa is.. :) thanks guys
<evilbulgarian> maxkelley: thank you!
<thegladiator> xgl and compiz , doesnt change the gnome panels I guess? it its mainly for the woobly stuff and transparency ?
<maxkelley> no probs.
<soundray> Anca, you want KDE?
<thegladiator> I wodner woobly feature is really required
<thegladiator> what use do it really have ?
<ompaul> evilbulgarian, it is in "universe"
<maxkelley> thegladiator: no, you need to go into gnome session manager and put xcompmgr as a startup prog.
<NickGarvey> any ideas?
<maxkelley> thegladiator: xfce has a compositing manager built-in that does drop-shadows.. but that's about it.
<ompaul> thegladiator, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Anca> soundray, I have KDE! but dunno what I removed from my system, cause x doesn't start by default and... etcetc
<AS_Oly> thegladiator, the wobbly effects are great useful for stopping you doing work
<maxkelley> NickGarvey: go into synaptic, search for lame
<lizandbobby_> hi folks, System>Administration>Printing icon is missing...  any ideas?
<yas> hi all
<evilbulgarian> ompaul: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" i have that in apt/sources
<AS_Oly> you just sit there wobbling the windows instead :p
<NickGarvey> I don't have synaptic
<NickGarvey> I have no GUI
<maxkelley> evilbulgarian: put in restricted
<thegladiator> lol AS_Oly
<ompaul> evilbulgarian, that is the place
<dyrne> someone know the process name for freenx server im looking at processes running and nothing is jumping out at me..
<maxkelley> NickGarvey: one sec, I'll check for you
<NickGarvey> thanks
<ompaul> maxkelley, it would be there with main already
<soundray> Anca, try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', it should put things back in place.
<lizandbobby_> dyrne, it's freenx
<ompaul> evilbulgarian, there is one other one you may be interested in the Non Free as in Freedom Software - multiverse
<oscar> NickGarvey, do you have the multiverse repositories enabled?
<maxkelley> ompaul: it refers to a different package.
<NickGarvey> I don't believe so
<soundray> Anca: terminal is in Applications-Accessories btw
<NickGarvey> how would I go about doing that
<NickGarvey> or checking
<ompaul> maxkelley,  apt-cache policy cacti returns universe
<maxkelley> NickGarvey: use aptitude
<lizandbobby_> can someone check which process system>admin>printing runs so I can see if the actual binary is installed here?  thx
<maxkelley> it's a front-end to apt
<thegladiator> are there people who use sun's kernel for ubuntu ? just curious
<Anca> soundray, found it! :) tried to install gtkboard and got an error... but I try installing kde again
* ompaul burns aptitude with a flamethrower
<maxkelley> NickGarvey: it actually is in there as lame.. I don't know what that error is from..
<maxkelley> bbl
<evilbulgarian> ompaul: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" well this should take care of it right ?
<purplefeltangel> my updates thing says Ubuntu-docs isn't authenticated.  whats the matter?
<ompaul> thegladiator, head over to #ubuntu+1 they have all the stuff your askting about
<BobC2> Hello <---- a very newbie to Linux and Ubuntu trying to burn the ISO so it works..so far it can't be read
<thegladiator> thanks ompaul
<purplefeltangel> bobC2: order the shipit cds! ^_____^
<NickGarvey> I installed soundconverter, I think lame came with it
<iBalo> thegladiator: that would neither be possible nor desireable... we all want our desktop hardwarw continue to work :D
<NickGarvey> but when I apt-get removed soundconverter
<evilbulgarian> ompaul: but all i get is 0.8.6f-2ubuntu1 i need 0.8.6g
<NickGarvey> I think it left lame behind
<thegladiator> ok :)
<BobC2> Purplefelt I could but burning could be faster! lol Maybe?
<purplefeltangel> bobc2: well when i ordered mine it took about 6 weeks :P
<ompaul> evilbulgarian, what actual program do you want, and which version 5.04 5.10 or ? of ubuntu?
<dyrne> so what is actually listening? the nxserver doesnt appear unless someone is actually logged in..
<ryanakca> whats the most recent version of pgp? 8.0?
<Anca> soundray, I got this error (the same I got last time I wanted to install some things): error in control file: `Format' value not specified at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 715, <IN> line 17.
<BobC2> Yikes purplefeltangel!
<evilbulgarian> ompaul: cacti 0.8.6g i run breezy 5.10
<oc15> trying to install 2nd hdd, its not picking up?
<BobC2> Something about images vs ISO?   Just a hint would be helpful!
<ryanakca> @pgp
<ryanakca> !pgp
<ubotu> ryanakca: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> bobc2, message me if you want a walkthough
<BobC2> Thanks Nick
<fatbrain> How would I go about installing Firefox 1.5 on my ubuntu 5.10 (i386) ?
<NickGarvey> apt-get install firefox
<iBalo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<NetGeek> does usplash prevent you from using consoles? (i.e. ctrl-alt-f1/f7
<ezu> i have a samba share mounted on my file system but if i shut down and restart the windows computer that its mounted from, even after the reboot (no ip change or anything) i get input output errors.. is there a way to set it up in fstab that it will auto remount when the share becomes avaliable again?
<fatbrain> iBalo: thanks
<oc15> trying to mount my 2nd hdd but its not being picked up
<ownerx> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<BobC2> I did Nick can you see it?
<NickGarvey> see what?
<purplefeltangel> my updates thing says Ubuntu-docs isn't authenticated.  whats the matter?
<BobC2> Th PM to you?
<NickGarvey> I am not seeing any of your messages if you are talking to me
<NickGarvey> nope
<NickGarvey> what client are you using?
<BobC2> Hummm double click ur name to the right ?
<NickGarvey> I think?
<oc15> can someone help me with mounting my second hdd?
<NickGarvey> I use GAIM
<BobC2> PICH
<VR^> how do i remove all empty dirs (and its subdirs) through the terminal?
<dyrne> oc15: windows drive?
<BobC2> Very Old
<lizandbobby_> fixed it, gnome-cups-manager was not installed...  strange thought this would be part of gnome meta...  fixed now though
<oc15> dyrne - no it was a centos, i wanna copy some files from it then wipe it
<BobC2> Sorry PIRCH Nick!
<NickGarvey> hmm
<NickGarvey> ./msg nickgarvey should do it
<BobC2> Can you PM me?
<NickGarvey> without the .
<NickGarvey> I did
<NickGarvey> just did then
<dyrne> oc15: know what format it is?
<BobC2> ok in this window?
<Pygi> anyone had problems with PnP ACPI with today's build of dapper? :)
<NickGarvey> yeah try it
<wastrel> Pygi:  #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuff i think
<oc15> dyrne: I think ext3
<Pygi> wastrel: yes, yes, I know :)
<BobC2> Nick Says it blocked cause I'm not registered
<NickGarvey> register then
<NickGarvey> wait
<NickGarvey> um
<NickGarvey> that shouldn't matter I think
<BobC2> Hummm
<NickGarvey> oh well register anyway
<andax> VR^: for i in `find ./ -type d ` ; do if [ "`find $i -type f`" ] ;then echo checking $i ; else echo $i is empty;rm -r "$i" ; fi ; done
<purplefeltangel> bobc2: well when i ordered mine it took about 6 weeks :P
<laurin> hig oder so
<andax> VR^: be sure to modify the path
<laurin> oh..
<laurin> hi
<BobC2> I saw that Purple too long a wait
<SamIArent> hm, I seem to be having some problems with my wireless USB adapter
<SamIArent> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129445
<NickGarvey> um register then
<SamIArent> any suggestions?
<VR^> andax: thanks
<ryanakca> hmmm... I was installing blootbot and I got this error: [    12]  !WARN! PERL: DBI connect('mysql:localhost','blootbot',...) failed: Access denied for user 'blootbot'@'localhost' to database 'mysql' at /usr/share/blootbot/src/db_mysql.pl line 22
<ryanakca> I dont want it to access database 'mysql'... I want it to access database 'blootbot'
<BobC2> You don't have Yahoo chat do you Nick?
<ryanakca> how do I fix it?
<dyrne> oc15: i would think ubuntu would detect it during install and mount to /media/something if not just sudo fdisk -l to list partitions
<wastrel> ryanakca:  install and configure a mysql server
<diGVargur> hello can you guys help me trough chmodding a file ?
<andax> SamIArent: that card is prism chipset based, google for "linux-wlan-ng"
<NickGarvey> I do bob
<oc15> dyrne: ok i opened up disks manager and it sees it there, what do i do now?
<NickGarvey> darkness_tef
<ryanakca> wastrel: I have 
<SamIArent> thanks
<ryanakca> wastrel: mysql     4147  0.0  1.1 118420  4400 ?        Sl   08:48   0:17 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<ZeNN> to anyone: how can one block netbios traffic on a bridged interface (br0, through brctl)
<ZeNN> ?
<dyrne> oc15: it was connected to computer during install?
<BobC2> OK can we try that NIck? bamc_us is my name there
<NickGarvey> sure
<oc15> dyrne: no i added after the install
<BobC2> OK thanks ist bamc underscore us
<ryanakca> wastrel: I've set up my user accounts and schemas... nothing wrong with mysql... its blootbot that has the problem because I dont want it to use the "mysql" database. I want it to use the "blootbot" database 
<sinaduel> I installed rar and unrar from synaptic, but I can't use it
<PerryJr> hi alexis
<alexisc> PERRRRYYYY!?!?!?
<alexisc> hello
<PerryJr> yeah i'm right here
<PerryJr> boner
<alexisc> pussy
<alexisc> god
<PerryJr> haha
<PerryJr> boner=pussy
<alexisc> lmao
<PerryJr> boner --> pussy
<alexisc> perry stop wtth the bad language
<alexisc> god
<PerryJr> i'm sorry.
<alexisc> your gonna get kicked out,
<p2wlik0> hi
<PerryJr> lol my bad
<PerryJr> dont kik me
<alexisc> haha memner we got kicked out of ever chat room?
<ompaul> well your sitting in the same room
<PerryJr> yeah
<PerryJr> all the time
<SamIArent> ok, so all I need to do is install this
<thunder_> hello
<SamIArent> and my card will work?
<michaelri> whats happening?
<alexisc> install wat
<PerryJr> hey mike
<alexisc> your stupid cunt whore
<michaelri> suck my balls
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<alexisc> no thank
<dyrne> oc15: open a terminal and type 'mount' it should list partitions that ubuntu has automatically mounted under /media directory
<PerryJr> haha
<cheloo> anyone followed this guide " http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ " ?
<PerryJr> I WILL
<alexisc> i will leave that to your mom
<p2wlik0> how to download sth from Efnt
<fatbrain> where do i get the mplayer_mozilla plygin from?
<michaelri> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
* PerryJr was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<p2wlik0> ?
<ryanakca> hmmm... guys... please try to keep it G rated 
* alexisc was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<ryanakca> ty ompaul 
<SamIArent> eh...I assume it is?
<dyrne> ubotu: tell oc15 about mount
<dyrne> oc15: just take a look at that page
<roaet2> what's a good boot loader?
<roaet2> to install?
<oscar> fatbrain, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<roaet2> that I can install from windows
<thunder_> any one can helpme with mercury msn have problen with instalation
<oc15> dyrne: what page?
<dyrne> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<dyrne> oc15: ^
<ACPI_woes> !acpi
<ubotu> ACPI_woes: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oc15> dyrne: ok
<thunder_> i'm trying to install msn mercury in ubuntu64 but i get a long error
<mirak> totem sucks !!!
<wastrel> ryanakca:  sorry i didn't see your 2nd line.  it looks like the bot's written in perl, go in and change the db it wants with a text editor maybe
<fatbrain> oscar: couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<stercor> I have an AMD 64 machine and I'm at the download file menu.  Do I download the -install- or the -live- files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<interferon> are there advantages to using ubuntu over debian for a machine that will only be used as a server?
<thunder_> any one speak spanish??
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sandrinux> stercor: live is for the live-CD
<ryanakca> wastrel: kk... line 22 
<ACPI_woes> stercor, live if you just want to try it, but not install it, installl if you want to install it.
<oscar> fatbrain, you have to have the universe repositorys enabled
<Madpilot> !tell fatbrain about universe
<stercor> I want a "just-stick-it-in-the-drive" installation.
<oscar> fatbrain, i mean multiverse repositories
<Madpilot> stercor, then get the -install CD
<ice_1963> lol
<laurin> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<NickGarvey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<laurin> thx
<NickGarvey> :)
<iBalo> !de
<sandrinux> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sandrinux> nice
<stercor> which of iso, iso-torrent, jigdo, list, template?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ZeNN> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<anthony> ctrl + alt + f1 will not bring up the CLI, ctrl + alt + backspace gets me back to the gdm, what's the problem? is there anyway to get to the CLI, bypassing xserver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@monet7-8.comune.modena.it]  by ompaul
<wastrel> anthony:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sandrinux> stercor: the .iso , or if you think to download it with bittorrent  the .torrent one
<NickGarvey> !lame
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !glame
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<wastrel> heh must have worked
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> stercor, get the install ISO - or the torrent if you want to use BitTorrent
<ryanakca> how would I extract this file: blootbot-cvs.tar.gz.part
<Madpilot> NickGarvey, you can /msg ubotu if you want to experiment
<ryanakca> nevermind... figured it out
<sandrinux> ryanakca: that .part at the end seem for a non-complete file
<stercor> Madpilot:  Thanks!  Watch me go running off half-cocked now! :)
<sandrinux> but i may be wrong
<Madpilot> have fun :P
<cafuego> ew, that's a mental image i didn't need
<Madpilot> ryanakca, as far as I know .part is a Firefox thing, used during downloads before the file is fully downloaded
<ompaul> NickGarvey, you need to do !info packagename your leaving out the word info  that only works if someone has made a factoid of it - but given the bot has a lot of info loaded usually packages are not answered to with !packagename
<NickGarvey> oh thank you
<CyCloBot> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop but when it detects hardware it freezes at 86% were it loads module "ide-cd" for "Linux ATAPI CD-ROM". any help?
<ariel77> hi i was wondering how you uninstall realplayer
<robr> hi there, which channel should i join for getting some assistance with installing ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> when you boot CyCloBot, try noapic and nolapic
<ariel77> and where the firefox plugins are kept
<wastrel> ariel77:  locate firefox | grep plugin
<ompaul> CyCloBot, have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge the second one seems to work but the first tends to be just as successful
<CyCloBot> how
<Loevborg> Is there some place to get ooo >2.0 prepackaged for breezy?
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<spikebike> >?
<ariel77> how do you search apt in the command?
<virgomoon> is there anything particular about Ubuntu that would preclude it's being offered for sale in much the same way as Debian (ok, with the possible excpetion that you can easily get free copies)?
<Loevborg> I thank thee, bimberi
<dyrne> ariel77: apt-cache search name
<SamIArent> ok, it appears as though I am out of floppies
<ryanakca> ariel77: apt-cache search name
<SamIArent> and cd-r's
<ryanakca> ariel77: what dyrne said
<Madpilot> virgomoon, nope. People already do that on EBay, with the free copies they get... (which is distasteful but not illegal...)
<bimberi> Loevborg: thee art welcome :)
<SamIArent> any other ideas?
<dyrne> virgomoon: you can burn and sell cds
* spikebike agrees with iba
<spikebike> oops
<virgomoon> fair 'nuf .. thanks guys
<ariel77> wastrel firefox doesn't run anymore because it can't load the plugin for realplayer how do i resolve?
<wastrel> ariel77:  it's not in the plugins directory?
<volvoguy> silly quick question... i've got a procmail entry that filters out a ton of spam. if i want that mail just gone, can i just direct it to /dev/null?
<fatbrain> how do I add a key to, so that apt-get update won't complain about lackcin ga key?
<robr> im getting an error on trying to install: failed to open console then: [4294668.509000]  kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing init=0 option to kernel. help please :)
<wastrel> volvoguy:  yes
<ompaul> volvoguy, you could
<volvoguy> thanks!
<ryanakca> whats a good "bot" name?
<volvoguy> is there a better way?
<ariel77> wastrel no
<dyrne> fatbrain: you added .seveas's repo?
<ariel77> wastrel it is searching for a plugin libxext.so
<ariel77> wastrel i have no idea what that is
<ompaul> ryanakca, how_to_get_my_ip_kicked_out_of_a_channel_once_it_does_something_silly
<fatbrain> dyrne: no
<ryanakca> ompaul: nice, ty
<fatbrain> oh, think I found a way, apt-key util.
<ryanakca> ompaul: its not for in here, btw... nor any ubuntu/kde/php/whatever channel
<wastrel> ariel77:  that's not a realplayer plugin
<ompaul> ryanakca, be careful with it that is all, botzilla?
<aedwar62834> root@laptop:/home/aedwards# man apt-key
<aedwar62834> man: can't parse directory list `t\uffffF\uffff\uffff4`\uffff$\uffff(\uffff\uffff{\uffffu
<aedwar62834>                                                    \uffff\uffffWP\uffff\uffff\uffff\uffff7\uffff\u2592F"??\u25c6%'
<aedwar62834> \u2514\u2592\u253c: \u240c\u2592\u253c'\u251c \u2514\u2592\u2510\u240a \u23bd\u240a\u253c\u23bd\u240a \u23ba \u251c\u2424\u240a \u2514\u2592\u253c\u23bb\u2592\u251c\u2424 \u240c\u23ba\u253c\u240b\u2524\u23bc\u2592\u251c\u240b\u23ba\u253c \u240b\u250c\u240a /\u240a\u251c\u240c/\u2514\u2592\u253c\u23bb\u2592\u251c\u2424.\u240c\u23ba\u253c\u240b
<aedwar62834> \u23bc\u23ba\u23ba\u251c@\u250c\u2592\u23bb\u251c\u23ba\u23bb:/\u2424\u23ba\u2514\u240a/\u2592\u240a\u240d\u252c\u2592\u23bc\u240d\u23bd# \u2500
<aedwar62834> \u2409\u2592\u23bd\u2424: \u2500: \u240c\u23ba\u2514\u2514\u2592\u253c\u240d \u253c\u23ba\u251c \u23ba\u2524\u253c\u240d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> aedwar62834, stop
<Seveas> he stopped
<sandrinux> shit
<robr> where should i look to get help installing ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Wow... did you guys know this: http://www.deviantart.com/view/23866865/ ?
<ompaul> sandrinux, emmm
<ompaul> sandrinux, mind the language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sandrinux> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by nalioth
<cafuego> op wars!
<ryanakca> ompaul: I know... I'm gonna test it long before I even think of letting it into a "official" channel... even then, I'll be uneasy about doing so
<ryanakca> lol
<cafuego> $20 on nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<sorush20> any completely new users here?
<cafuego> woo! I win!
<nalioth> cafuego: what was the bet? and why wasn't i in on it?
<sandrinux> cafuego: I Lin  :)
<cafuego> nalioth: op wars bet: which op does the next command.
<nalioth> and what is goin on in here?
<Seyekoh> Can i borrow somebodies time.  Audio problems, nForce2 chipset (Realtek audio - A7N8X Deluxe - Asus Mobo), i have no sound and have tried everything I found on google.
<ryanakca> I dunno
<roaet2> oh man
<robr> can i have some help with installing please
<cafuego> Seyekoh: My recommendation stands.
<nalioth> robr: if you ask a question
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seyekoh> cafuego, lol, thanks man.
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 15,4]  by Seveas
<robr> nalioth: im getting an error on trying to install: failed to open console then: [4294668.509000]  kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing init=0 option to kernel.
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 10,3]  by Seveas
<Seyekoh> cafuego, i thought the point of linux was open source, free, and anti M$
* cafuego doesn't have speakers plugged into the nforce2 board, otherwise he'd check
<nalioth> robr: does your install cd pass a verification check?
<Seyekoh> cafuego, speakers work in winblows
<robr> i havnt tried that, how do i do that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<cafuego> Seyekoh: Yeh, but my recommendation didn't involve windows
<nalioth> ubotu: tell robr about verify
<Seyekoh> cafuego, true, but it involved NOT-free...
<sandrinux> robr: there should be the option to check the CD before to start the installation , if i remember well
<robr> can i do that from windows?
<robr> i have a 2nd box i want to try ubuntu on before removing xp from my main
<Seyekoh> robr, go into bios and set boot order to CD > Floppy > HDD
<Seyekoh> robr, you could try the live cd then
<robr> seyekoh, i have set the boot order to be that
<nalioth> robr: you certainly can. http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<fatbrain> how can I list all the partitions on my system?
<ompaul> df
<robr> seyekoh, id like to try installing a mail server, dhcp, setting up as print server etc ... so would b good to try on a 2nd box i think
<Seyekoh> robr, sorry, missed first part of message.  you should chksum the image you burned your cd from to make sure disk is ok
<volvoguy> robr, did you burn your ubuntu cd at a high speed by chance? almost every weird installer problem like that for me has been solved by reburning at the slowest speed possible.
<ompaul> fatbrain, all the ones that are mounted or all the partitions?
<Seyekoh> nickrud, you there, if so, do you have time to help me with some audio problems?
<ariel77> how do you do a distro upgrade from breezy to dapper drake?
<fatbrain> ompaul: all
<ariel77> with apt-get
<robr> nalioth, thx ill try it
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy) -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, Upgrading to dapper? Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<nickrud> Seyekoh: um, me no good with sound ;)
<robr> vologuy, umm yea i guess it was bout 40x
<cafuego> ariel77: If you don't know, don't upgrade. Dapper is *not* stable.
<ompaul> fatbrain, >>sudo fdisk -l<< that is a lower case L
<Seyekoh> nickrud, haha, i heard you were a guru
<Mabus06> what's the best gui to burn an iso to disk on gnome
<fatbrain> ompaul: thanks
<nickrud> Seyekoh: don't trust another thing that person tells you, ever!
<nalioth> nickrud: folks are talking about ya.. .. .. again.
<Seyekoh> nickrud, bah, now i gotta go see what my wife is really doing
<nickrud> nalioth: not good
<ompaul> nickrud, just so your can see more red
<NickGarve1> I am trying to apt-get install mplayer but it depends on an outof date library, how can I make it so it will allow me to install it?
<Madpilot> Mabus06, use the file manager - just find your ISO, right-click on it, select Burn To Disc
<ompaul> or whatever colour you use
<nickrud> la la la la, I'm not listening 
* nickrud goes back to work
<Seyekoh> nickrud, *sniff*
<volvoguy> robr, it might be worth a try. nero lets me burn as slow as 4x and that seems to work fine. of course once it's burned, boot with it and somewhere early on there should be an option to check the install media. that's worth a try too. at least you'll know it's not the disc.
<Mabus06> Madpilot: and you can specify the write speed, correct?
<ryanakca> how do you find out what channels you have registered?
<Seyekoh> cafuego, so, other than your primary recommendation, do you have any others that involve changing my system config?
<Madpilot> Mabus06, yes - just make sure it's a speed your burner actually supports, because Nautilus doesn't detect that
<ompaul> ryanakca, /ns info yourownnick
<ryanakca> freenode is really different than irctoo or blitzed
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> ty
<cafuego> Seyekoh: None at this stage; like I said: I haven't ever had speakers plugged into my nforce2 system (it's servering and runs with only power & ethernet)
<ompaul> ryanakca, well it is rather "technical in its outlook"
<ariel77> anyone know what program uses the firefox plugin libxt.so?
<Seyekoh> cafuego, yeah, that is how my server has been as well.  Just trying to convert the main system, and it is rough so far
<Mabus06> Madpilot: ack... how come I can't eject my cdrom?
<cafuego> ompaul: Please don't use the word 'outlook'.
<ryanakca> "technical in it's outlook"???
<cafuego> ompaul: That might result in an accidental stabbing ;-)
<Madpilot> Mabus06, right-click & "Eject" doesn't work?
<ompaul> cafuego, I had forgotten there was another meaning for that word, thanks! ;-0
<ryanakca> ompaul: I take it that might be because its a "technical help" server??? :P
<bimberi> cafuego: this is an interesting exchange :P
<ompaul> ryanakca, servers yeap
<cafuego> ompaul: I spent 2 weeks configuring an office full of those things to imap :-(
<nalioth> ompaul: a meaning synonymical with **** and **** and ****
<ompaul> nalioth, ohh no now ****
* ompaul feels the pain as his brain implodes
<ailean> doesn't anyone make games for linux . . .?
<ompaul> ailean, lots of them
<ryanakca> ailean: thousands...
<ailean> good games though
<cafuego> Seyekoh: And as it turns out, it looks like the nforce2 system does NOT have a realtek audio chip.
<nalioth> ailean: "good" is in the eyes (and fingers) of the player
<ryanakca> ailean: go "apt-cache search game"
<ailean> k
<cafuego> Seyekoh: What does yours say about 'lspci | grep audio' ?
<Seyekoh> cafuego: not according to my manual
<robr> looks like i need to redownload and burn to check the md5 :/ i dont have the iso anymore
<ompaul> ailean, and include universe and multiverse in your repos before you do that
<NickGarve1> any thoughts?
<ailean> sure
<Seyekoh> cafuego: 0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B]  (rev a2)
<Seyekoh> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<robr> would it be a good idea to use ubuntu as a server? im wanting to get into linux, but debian looks like a v.big leap
<ryanakca> ailean: mind if I msg you?
<ailean> go ahead
<cafuego> Seyekoh: Mine's " nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)" and that uses the 'snd-intel8x0' driver. No realtek
<ompaul> rob, it would be a good idea - there is even a more server like server edition - ubuntu-server as a CD
<kinetic> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Madpilot> cafuego, , my mobo is a Asus a7n8x-e deluxe - one step up from Seyekoh - and it's got a Realtek audio setup (which has always worked flawlessly in Ubuntu...)
<NickGarve1> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Seyekoh> cafuego: yeah, manual specifications: Realtek ALC650 6CH with built-in HP amplifier integrated APU (Deluxe model only) SoundStorm / Dolby Digital (AC-3) Encoder (Deluxe Model Only)
<[balayhashi] > !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<wastrel> bye
<BobC2> Thanks Nick gonna leave this IRC channel
<Mabus06> Ack, why does gnome take like 10 minutes to load?
<Madpilot> Seyekoh, it looks like I've got exactly the same chip, but mine has always worked in Ubuntu... (aren't computers fun?)
<cafuego> Seyekoh: Must be marginally different from mine then.
<Jsm> Can any one recomend a free ftp client for ununtu ?
<Seyekoh> Madpilot: way too much fun
<Madpilot> Jsm, Nautilus (the file manager) does basic FTP stuff nicely
<Mabus06> is there a command line way to burn a cd?
<Mabus06> from an iso
<Jsm> Madpilot, i wouold have never thought of useing file manger thanks again
<riddlebox> what do I need to get an nvidia card working?
<ckirk> Mabus06: : search in synaptic. there's about 5 packages that do ;)
<Mabus06> ckirk: I can't, gnome is not loading up
<ckirk> hrmm that's no good
<Mabus06> and I need to leave very soon. >.<
<Mabus06> What's the fastest speed I should burn a bootable disc?
<ckirk> lemme search i know there's a nice one from the command line
<cafuego> Mabus06: Yes, 'cdrecord' will do that. (all GUI tools use cdrecord).
<bimberi> Jsm: Places -> Connect to Server (a good way to get nautilus going as an FTP client)
<Jsm> Bimberi i did that ;) and im about to coennect
<cafuego> Mabus06: 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=8 -v -eject -data foo.iso'
<bimberi> Jsm: kk :)
<Madpilot> Mabus06, that depends... but I've had good ISO burns at everything up to full speed for my burner (42x or something like that...)
<Zarathoustra_> try : http://s2.bitefight.fr/c.php?uid=41690
<Zarathoustra_> hi then
<Zarathoustra_> :)
<cafuego> Zarathoustra_: Are you spamming?
<cafuego> We'll take that as a yes.
<sandrinux> yes , he did
<ckirk> anyone running xubuntu yet?
<cafuego> ckirk: I run it on the slow old iMac.
<ckirk> whatcha think?
<ckirk> makes my 2.4ghz pc fast as lightning
<kinetic> ckirk: i do and love it
<cafuego> it works, but it's neither pretty nor inninently useable.
<Plouj_> why am I getting disk read errors when booting a re-written RW disk? I have only re-recored twice on it.
<Sewage> Hola~
<sandrinux> 2.4 Ghz ???
<ckirk> yep
<Sewage> Anyone here currently using dapper, the fouth release?
<sandrinux> Wow I think you don't need XFCE ...
<kinetic> i use it on my 450mhz
<ubuntu> fasdfadsg
<kinetic> and my 350mhz laptop
<Sewage> Anyway, I am having an interesting problem and I'm not sure if it's a bug, or me.
<bimberi> Sewage: #ubuntu+1
<ckirk> i don't but i like the feel of it.  and it keeps my resource consumption damn near null
<ubuntu> Im running on the live cd and i must say its pretty stable
<ckirk> i don't need it but i like it lots
<kinetic> its nice if you don't need al the extra features
<kinetic> i man you do most everythign on command line
<ubuntu> myspace bitchez!!
<ckirk> i try to do most everything on the command li ne
<ckirk> i'me pretty new to linux anyway
<kinetic> you don't need a intensive GUI for a terminal window
<NickGarve1> I don't have a gui :)
<ckirk> the command line interface is my highest priority right now
<ckirk> so i think xu is probably the best choice for me
<NickGarve1> I can't seem to get mplayer downloaded
<kinetic> xubuntu is good for a server
<NickGarve1> apt-get fails
<NickGarve1> thats x-box right kinetic
<Madpilot> NickGarve1, no, it's Ubutu + XFCE
<kinetic> no its the xfce desktop manager for ubuntu
<ckirk> NickGarve1: ubuntu with xfce4 instead of gnome or kde
<mikebot> can someone help me with the ubuntu install process?
<kinetic> like kubuntu is kde
<NickGarve1> oh alright
<NickGarve1> never heard of it
<NickGarve1> to google!
<ckirk> hehe
<sandrinux> I think I'll try Xubuntu, couse I have a PIII800, and is a little slow with Gnome
<kinetic> go for it
<ckirk> try it, you'll love it
<ckirk> check out the install instructions on the wiki
<kinetic> sandrinux: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<iBalo> mikebot: what specifically?
<mikebot> ibalo: i don't know much about computers, so yeasterday they were asking me about ntfs or soemthing
<kinetic> sandrinux: logout and change the session
<sandrinux> kinetic: thats all ??
<mikebot> iBalo: anyway, i want to partition my drive with windows on it
<mikebot> iBalo: and add ubuntu to that
<maxkelley> sandrinux: if you already have Ubuntu installed, just do apt-get install xfce4
<riddlebox> can someone tell me what I need to install to get my nvidia card's svideo out working?
<maxkelley> sandrinux: I also have a piii866 and xfce is awesome.
<kinetic> sandrinux: yeah run that command and let ti finish the just logout and click session at login screen and clik the xfce one then login
<iBalo> mikebot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Jsm> Now can anyone help with a slightly un ununtu realted problem, does any one know were the deafut apache install is yo
<ompaul> !seen robotgeek
<ubotu> robotgeek <i=venkat@ubuntu/member/robotgeek> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu-offtopic, 5h 16m 23s ago, saying: 'morning kkathman'.
<mikebot> iBalo: thanks
<NickGarve1> is to?
<mikebot> iBalo: so i will be able to use windows if need be, right?
<NickGarve1> /etc/apache2
<sandrinux> Downloading ... :)
<Madpilot> !tell riddlebox about nvidia
<NickGarve1> /var/www is where it pulls the web pages from
<iBalo> mikebot: you'll get a start-menu where you can choose, which OS to boot
<mikebot> iBalo: oh excellent, thank you
<mikebot> iBalo: also, it says back up any important docs onto a cd-r or soemthing
<kinetic> i just set me windows hardrive and and set it to slave then but a fresh one as master and popped in the install disk for ubuntu
<mikebot> iBalo: i have another internal harddrive, will that be safe?
<cedriczg> hello. I don't know if I can ask this here
<cedriczg> I installed Matlab7
<ckirk> ask it. then you'll know
<Q_Continuum> Ng, you around currently?  Your listed steps didn't work - CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and it just sat there with a blinking cursor, I had to kill the process, and restore the default original config.
<NickGarve1> I want to convert wma files to wavs or mp3s, but from what I read I need mplayer, but the problem is, mplayer will not apt-get because it refers to an out of date library, how could I avoid this?
<cedriczg> and when I madee the launcher for matlab it doesn't work properly
<iBalo> mikebot: it's safe unless you don't manage to tell the installer to format it... if you have 2 harddrives there are clever ways of using them in parallel to increase speed in linux... but that's advanced stuff
<sandrinux> I LOVE UBUNTU !!!
<cedriczg> It only works if I ask it to run in a terminal
<Mabus06> exit
<kinetic> sandrinux: faster?
<Seyekoh> Madpilot: do you have /etc/libao.conf ?
<cedriczg> does anyone knows why?
<sandrinux> Faster, very faster
<rupan3> starts up like a shot out of a cannon doesn't it, sandrinux :)
<kinetic> i like the mouse
<rupan3> totally
<maxkelley> sandrinux: it really is.. sexy :)
<kinetic> and it has lots of themes
<maxkelley> tons.
<Frebrd> anyone know how to enable oss emulation?
<sandrinux> My PIII 800 seem a 3Ghz
<maxkelley> you can also use the gtk themes on art.gnome.org
<maxkelley> hehe, sandrinxu
<maxkelley> er...
<maxkelley> sandrinux
<cedriczg> so noone can help me?
* kinetic waves goodbye and farewall to all\
<jms830> hello
<maxkelley> HIEZ!
<rupan3> what's the problem again, cedriczg ?
<maxkelley> cedriczg: what is your problem to be? :)
<rupan3> oh
<rupan3> try reading the documentation
<cedriczg> it a little problem
<cedriczg> making a link for matlab
<rupan3> head over to /usr/share/docs and look for matlab
<cedriczg> in desktop
<FlannelKing> Anyone know of a console instant messenger? (for AIM/Yahoo/Jabber/whatever/etc)
<jms830> I have been trying to set up hotkeys for Xmms using xbindkeys. I entered xbindkeys-config and added my hotkeys, and they work except that it opens a new instance of xmms if i opened the original instance from within nautilus by clicking an mp3
<rupan3> raed the command set
<rupan3> FlannelKing: try gaim
<jms830> anyone know how to fix this?
<cedriczg> I have to make it to run frfom terminal
<FlannelKing> rupan3: gaim doesn't have a console version, does it?
<trappist> FlannelKing: I use bitlbee.  it's an irc server that connects to im servers and you connect to it with an irc client.
<cedriczg> but it doesn't use terminal!
<maxkelley> cedriczg: ln?
<rupan3> FlannelKing: no but if you search synaptic there are packages that do
<cedriczg> what?
<sandrinux> To be honest, I Love Ubuntu because I have the ADSL . One year ago with a 56Kb/s it was different... :-\
<rupan3> well i'll bet
<maxkelley> cedriczg: ln -s <target> <link name>
<rupan3> 56k will make you hate life in general
<maxkelley> hehe, rupan
<cedriczg> I have to put that as command?
<maxkelley> yes
<maxkelley> so, if you were making..
<rupan3> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:~/classes/FPA147/sounds/italy-scrape$ ls -s /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 0 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1
<maxkelley> erm, bueno..
<rupan3> didn't want to open up another terminal i guess
<iBalo> 56k will make your ISP love you for exorbitant bills :-)
<rupan3> seriously.
<cedriczg> sorry I got disconnected
<flaxi> Opening up firefox in ubuntu and visiting yahoo.com, the news headline entries are two big, anyone knows what needs to be done to fix it? Using firefox in windows shows the headline entries just fine, each on on a seperate line
<cedriczg> can you repeat me the answer?
<maxkelley> cedriczg: if you were making a link to gaim, for example... do ln -s /usr/bin/gaim /home/whoever/gaim
#ubuntu 2006-03-05
<maxkelley> so when you type /home/whoever/gaim it will execute /usr/bin/gaim
<rupan3> 10 to 30 dollars a month for 5kb of bandwidth? makes you wonder how people ever put up with it
<maxkelley> very simple, yees?
<CyCloBot> how
<CyCloBot> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop but when it detects hardware it freezes at 86% were it loads module "ide-cd" for "Linux ATAPI CD-ROM". any help?
<SoulForge> I know it works on windows
<Q_Continuum> FlannelKing, http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/563/
<iBalo> flaxi: first enable universe and multiverse repos, then sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts, then adjust fonts in firefox
<rupan3> CyCloBot: i had teh same problem
<cedriczg> I think II didn't explained my problem in a right way
<SoulForge> but you can hold control and scroll the mouse wheel to decrease or increase text size
<cedriczg> I wan't to make an icon
<Q_Continuum> FlannelKing, serach for and find the section titled "Editor's addendum: Console Clients"
<SoulForge> pointed to flaxi
<cedriczg> a launcher
<maxkelley> CyCloBot: at the boot: prompt, press f1 and look for something for it to bypass ide-detection
<Mrono> why am I getting these errors? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9466
<maxkelley> cedriczg: mmmm
<CyCloBot> rupan3: did u solve it
<flaxi> iBalo, thank you!!!! one more question, when I enable multiverse repos, I can then be able to find firefox 1.5?
<maxkelley> cedriczg: right click and click "Create launcher"
<cedriczg> You undestand?
<iBalo> !ff1.5
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rupan3> CyCloBot: eyah i got it installed.. try this..:
<cedriczg> yes I know the how
<maxkelley> cedriczg: you are using gnome, right?
<cedriczg> I don't know why it doesn't work
<maxkelley> well what's the problem then?
<rupan3> CyCloBot: turn on all the debugging.. its on one of the pages, two settings
<flaxi> Soulforge, yeah, thank you, but then the text becomes too small... but thank you for the tip
<cedriczg> Yes ubuntu 5.10
<FlannelKing> thanks Q_Continuum I'll take a look
<rupan3> CyCloBot: then run your install in expert mode
<maxkelley> cedriczg: I don't understand the problem..
<Q_Continuum> Google = your friend :D
* SoulForge tried ;)
<rupan3> CyCloBot: and disable the last 5 or so options, and it will detect your cdrom drive as a floppy
<cedriczg> if the launcher is set to be runn in a terminal it works
<maxkelley> it has almost a googol of answers!!
<rupan3> CyCloBot: at least, that's what it did for me
<jms830> I have been trying to set up hotkeys for Xmms using xbindkeys. I entered xbindkeys-config and added my hotkeys, and they work except that it opens a new instance of xmms if i opened the original instance from within nautilus by clicking an mp3
<cedriczg> but if it is not set to be lauched in a terminal it doesn't work
<jms830> anyone know how to fix this??
<IdleOne> maxkelley:  he wants a desktop launcher for gaim
<maxkelley> cedriczg: what is the app?
<cedriczg> however matlab doesn't use the terminal!!
<IdleOne> or whatever app it is
<cedriczg> matlab7
<xcc>  2pt fonts in many applications scared me %(
<scottj> how do I reset my gnome theme? the one I installed is crashing panel
<maxkelley> cedriczg: is matlab in your applications menu?
<scottj> there must be a way from the console
<liskl_> hello: i'm looking for a way to display changing text data on the X Display transparently
<cedriczg> I had to make the icon there too
<maxkelley> liskl_: google, I know there's an app for it..
<cedriczg> but I have the same problem
<maxkelley> hmm
<FlannelKing> Q_Continuum: no http access at the moment, just SSH, or I'd google till my hearts content.
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, how do i set it so that my comp doesn't ask for password when it comes out of screen saver mode ?
<maxkelley> cedriczg: what's the problem then? does it work from terminal?
<colm> FlannelKing,  Links!
<maxkelley> RemyLaptop: not possible.
<RemyLaptop> k
<cedriczg> from terminal yes, but it is weird for me that it has to be done this way
<rupan3> RemyLaptop: turn off your screensaver
<maxkelley> it's built into xscreensaver, standard sexy linux procedure :)
<rupan3> :)
<cedriczg> that's wht it is a little problem :P
<maxkelley> hmm odd
<maxkelley> cedriczg: sorry we can't help.. just try messing around with it :)
<cedriczg> I had to sort a lot of bigger problems to make matlab work fine !!!
<CyCloBot> rupan3: how do i turn on all debugging
<cedriczg> thanks anyway
<maxkelley> cedriczg: btw, what is the tld .uy?
<Ubunter> hi all
<maxkelley> uruguay?
<maxkelley> hey, Ubunter
<cedriczg> uruguay
<maxkelley> haha, me guessed.
<knoppix> hi
<Ubunter> hi
<cedriczg> alguien pregunt por uruguay?
<liskl_> another question: how to change startup runlevel 2 to runlevel 3?
<rupan3> CyCloBot: use your fKeys (f1-f8) they display information about varibles you can pass on to the boot loader.
<maxkelley> do they speak portuguese there or spanish?
<RemyLaptop> !pspp
<ubotu> RemyLaptop: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RemyLaptop> !spss
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<PDani> is there ubuntu mini install iso?
<Ubunter> may someone help me?
<rupan3> CyCloBot: one of those has a page that will tell you
<xcc>  what i may do with 2pt fonts in many applications %(
<CyCloBot> rupan3 prive chat?
<dyrne> PDani, i believe there is a server install iso
<Seyekoh> cedriczg: what app do you need a launcher for?
<rupan3> CyCloBot: sure
<mikebot> on the windows dual boot thing it says i need 10 gb of free space, but do i really need that much?
<maxkelley> no tengo mas preguntas. quiero comer mi cena :) adios... :)
<PDani> dyrne: where?
<xcc>  what i may do with 2pt fonts in many applications? %(
<rupan3> have a good dinenr max
<cedriczg> maxkelley yes I'm from Uruguay
<rupan3> diiner even
<sandrinux> Good night all... I go to play with my new desktop :-)
<cedriczg> maxkelley: yes I'm from Uruguay
<Ubunter> I have a netword card, listed in "device manager" but I don't have eth0 ...
<Ubunter> I can't even configure it
<cedriczg> Seyekoh: for matlab7
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seyekoh> cedriczg: right click desktop > create launcher > name it whatever you want > for command put in /path/to/matlab7 have it as an application
<iBalo> mikebot: 10 GB is the minimun sensible space for _WinXP_ ... ubuntu will install fine in 3 GB, although i'd recommend a 4-5 Gig partition
<biovore> cedriczg: matlab 7 is kinda of a pain to setup on linux
<Seyekoh> it will create an icon on your desktop that you dbl click to run the proggie
<xcc>  hi 4 all from not-orange Ukraine!!!
<cedriczg> Seyekoh: I said I know the how but it works only if I ask it to be run in a terminal
<Ubunter> lol xcc :D (non-orange :D)
<dyrne> PDani, i would have thought itd be appearant on ubuntu.com but im having trouble finding it once sec
<mikebot> anyone?
<Seyekoh> cedriczg: oh, sorry, i left the room mid conversation
<cedriczg> biovore: I see!!!!!!
<scottj> how do I change gnome theme from console? I installed a theme that crashes on use and now I can't change it.
<cedriczg> thanks you guys anyway
<Q_Continuum> mikebot: 10GB for the Windows partition, or for Ubuntu?
<xcc> yep bad in en %( sorry
<cedriczg> at least I could make it run...
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: ubuntu
<j2daosh> anyone proficeitn in bash?
<mikebot> Q_Continuum:  Type in a new size in Gigabytes for your partition, it's recommended you free up AT LEAST 10 GB of free space for your Ubuntu install
<xcc>  2pt fonts in many applications? %(
<biovore> j2daosh: wnat you want to do?
<IdleOne> scottj:  log out and at the login screen click on session and choose failsafe you should then be able to remove the theme you installed
<Q_Continuum> well, you need swap space (usually 1-2GB) plus space for the OS, working files, etc.
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9467
<Q_Continuum> mikebot: is space an issue?
<j2daosh> take a look at that and tell me why it aint working
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: i've got 6.46 free
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: yeah
<PDani> ^quit
<ompaul> mikebot, what ram have you got?
<mikebot> ompaul: ummm one esc
<biovore> j2daosh: not working as in sytax error.. or dosn't do waht you want
<Ubunter> I have a netword card, listed in "device manager" but I don't have eth0 on net configuration.
<xcc>  Ukrains rubbish wait 4 your answer
<mikebot> ompaul: i don't know, how do i check? i think it's 256
<Ubunter> please :)
<j2daosh> ill repost with results
<Q_Continuum> mikebot that *could* work.  Wouldn't be able to do a whole lot with it, but if you're just looking to play with Ubuntu you'd be fine.
<Q_Continuum> mikebot in windows?  right-click My Computer->Properties
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9468
<ompaul> mike4263, so  type 500 for sway for swap
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: what wouldn't i be able ot do though?
<iBalo> Here's what df -h tells for my / partition: /dev/hdc2             3,1G  2,4G  716M  77% /
* xcc  2pt fonts in many applications? %(
<Q_Continuum> mikebot install every package, install large games, or copy a whole bunch of data into it.
<ompaul> mike4263, give 5.9G to the core filesystem
<Q_Continuum> mikebot let me see how much space my fresh install took
<ompaul> mike4263, sorry wrong mike
<j2daosh> why des it say that? i know that line 89/90 is because it is the pid of my initial grep which isn't a valid pid anymore after the grep finishes... but why is it too many parameters on line 42?
<ompaul> mikebot, give 5.9G to the core filesystem
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: what's a package? i don't play games and have a seperate harddrive for most data, plus i'm doing a dual instlal so i can always use my windows for ntfs stuff
<itagaa> Heya guys anybody knows if it is possible to install ubuntu from a usbdevice (512 mb) because for some unknown reason i don't seem to be able to boot from cd :/
<Q_Continuum> mikebot package = app
<ompaul> mikebot, then give the rest to the os and whatever else you want to do
<mikebot> i would only need enough room for fla's and doc's
<ompaul> mikebot, sorry for swap
<mikebot> opbut i don't need 10gb then
<FlannelKing> itagaa: yeah, you just have to have a motherboard that'll boot from a usb device
<mikebot> swap?
<ompaul> mike4263, you need a min of 2.5 to do a small install but you will survive
<Q_Continuum> mikebot you should be able to get by.  Just have to be careful what all you decide to install (might have to go through and remove some apps you don't use)
<biovore> j2daosh: you have vars not equal to anything..  try setting the vars. var1="" as an example  vat1= <-- causes errors
<Q_Continuum> mikebot swap = windows pagefile
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: ah
<harritj> File::Recurse <-- any package that holds or do I need to take it via cpan?
<Q_Continuum> temporary HD space in case there's not enough RAM.
<mikebot> i think i might just format my c:
<mikebot> without looking to see what's on it
<Q_Continuum> how big's the disk?
<j2daosh> biovore... it works fine in my simple test script
<mikebot> then i would have enough space
<Ivan_Garmoshka> what i may do with very small fonts inx-applications?
<ompaul> Q_Continuum, he won't that kind of problem from what he is saying Ubuntu is not that prolific it is 2gigs base for Breezy
<j2daosh> ill paste that one to show
<alphabeticalizat> can someone help me get the codecs for avi and other movie formats?
* ompaul slaps self
<Q_Continuum> ompaul true.  I couldn't rememeber how big it was.
<IdleOne> !ukraine
<ubotu> IdleOne: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> Q_Continuum, s/Breezy/5.10
<itagaa> [00:13]  <FlannelKing> itagaa: yeah, you just have to have a motherboard that'll boot from a usb device >> doens't allow that :(
<IdleOne> anybody know the country code for ukraine?
<RemyLaptop> are there any good packages that contain desktop background images and more themes ?
<ompaul> IdleOne, uk
<bimberi> ubotu tell alphabeticalizat about w32codecs
<IdleOne> !uk
<ubotu> IdleOne: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> damn know ukrainian channel
<Ubunter> ukarina=kr?
<iBalo> !tell alphabeticalizat about codecs
<RemyLaptop> alphabeticalizat, go to www.easyubuntu.com
<Ivan_Garmoshka> IdleOne, kakoi kod?
<RemyLaptop> easiest way to do it :)
<Ubunter> uk is england
<IdleOne> !kr
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9469
<j2daosh> there u go biovore
<alphabeticalizat> ok thx
<Ivan_Garmoshka> IdleOne, UA
<Madpilot> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<RemyLaptop> anyone know any good packages that contain desktop background images and more themes ?
<Alexi5> hey guys
<j2daosh> hello
<biovore> I think its your if statement
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, search Synaptic for "theme" - look for gtk2 packages
<Madpilot> !tell RemyLaptop about themes
<j2daosh> but what is wrong with the if statement?
<bobbyd> hi
<biovore> echo "$name1" == "Root" Is whats causing the problem
<Madpilot> RemyLaptop, also, check the URLs the bot just sent you
<mikebot> 7.49 free now
<mikebot> that should be fine
<ompaul> Ubunter, no it is en_GB
<mikebot> and do 7 for the install or something?
<j2daosh> ....how is that the problem?
<k31th> evening all
<ProjectX> Does anybody know if Ubuntu will follow any of the things listed in "The Linux Distribution Of The Future"?
<bobbyd> can anyone recommend a user-level app (ie not compliated) for encoding video from a video4linux compatible card to a decent sized video file?
<j2daosh> ok ill mod the test5 script i made to see if it is the "$name1" == "root"
<mikebot> ompaul: is that a fair ratio, swap 500mb and ubuntu 7gb?
<iBalo> RemyLaptop: sudo apt-get install gnome-art, and then choose whta you wnat from http://www.art.gnome.org
<mark_> Hello ppl
<spikebike> memencoder/mplayer or ffmpeg
<RemyLaptop> thanks fues
<RemyLaptop> *guys
<j2daosh> RemyLaptop, no just install gnome-art and then go to system, preferences, art manager and dl from there
<ompaul> mikebot, if you can do that much yes
<BEAR> 2PT FONTS IN X MAKES MY AGRESSIVE :#
<spikebike> swap depends more on ram than disk
<ProjectX> Does anybody know if Ubuntu will follow any of the things listed in "The Linux Distribution Of The Future"? http://akaimbatman.blogspot.com/2005/06/linux-desktop-distribution-of-future_15.html
<mark_> what media player would be used for wma
<BEAR> 2PT FONTS IN X MAKES MY AGRESSIVE :#
<mikebot> ompaul: okay thanks
<mikebot> Q_Continuum: thanks for your help
<ompaul> BEAR, and caps lock are not for here
<IdleOne> BEAR:  please stop that
<mikebot> i have to reboot to install this, so, hopefully i'll be back sometime soon
<Q_Continuum> mikebot: That's what we're here for.  Users helping users :D
<IdleOne> !ua
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<bobbyd> spikebike, was the mencoder idea for me?
<BEAR> IdleOne, execuse sir
<IdleOne> sorry about the fishing folks
<biovore> j2daosh: Try: if [ $USER = "Root" ] ; then echo "I am root"; fi
<mark_> What player wud be used for .WMA files
<RemyLaptop> totem
<Q_Continuum> ProjectX: #2 is the only one I see Ubuntu (possibly) having issues with, but that's more of a "making the user understand the layout"
<RemyLaptop> mark_, check out www.easyubuntu.com
<trappist> $USER isn't likely to equal "Root"
<BEAR> IdleOne, how i stop my problem with small fonts?
<mark_> k thnx
<ompaul> IdleOne, you got a pm :)
<Madpilot> !tell mark about restricted
<RemyLaptop> mark_, I meant: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<RemyLaptop> mark_  that will install all the codecs and players you need for you
<Q_Continuum> ProjectX: even #2 might not matter...most (normal users) people just want it to work, and they ask for help, we walk them through it step-by-step (or have how-tos/tutorials ready to go)
<RemyLaptop> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Demigod> anyone in here who has experience with MySQL?
<spikebike> yes
<biovore> Demigod: I know some stuff
<RemyLaptop> !tell mark_ about easyubuntu
<NickGarve1> ./join #mysql
<Demigod> did you download the software from mysql.com?
<biovore> Demigod: apt-get install mysql-server
<Demigod> hmmm
<Demigod> thanks for that info :D
<k31th> you guys use Amsn or gaim ?
<liskl> anyone know why tabs aren't working by defualt in fluxbox on ubuntu 5.10
<dejx> guys
<console_> does anyone know how to set up two net cards which share the same driver?
<dejx> i think there is a firewall
<rupan3> k31th: i use gaim
<dejx> on my computer
<dejx> but iptables -F dont disable it.
<liskl> package install "fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb"
<rupan3> dejx: why do you think that
<biovore> dejx: what dose iptables -v -list say?
<mark_> ok, all i downloaded was a .zip file from easyubuntu! now what?
<k31th> i might try fluxbox on this box
<k31th> im getting pissed with bloated windows managers
<dejx> dejx@notebook:~/fts$ telnet localhost 11234
<dejx> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<dejx> this should give me, con refused.
<rupan3> k31th: try xubuntu
<k31th> wat exactly is that ?
<dejx> iptables v1.3.1: Unknown arg `-v'
<rupan3> k31th: ubuntu using the xfce4 desktop environment
<k31th> never seen that or used it
<rupan3> it's pretty rockin
<biovore> dejx: sudo iptables --list -v
<k31th> wat about  enlightenment ?
<rupan3> its what i use on my box
<liskl> k3lth grab the newest fluxbox deb here http://people.debian.org/~dopey/fluxbox/ubuntu-breezy/fluxbox_0.9.14-1_i386.deb
<sean> how have I managed to install ubuntu without a root password?
<dejx> i am root.
<rupan3> enlightenment is a window manager
<rupan3> dejx: you shouldn't irc as root
<sean> I don't recall being prompted to enter one during the install
<dejx> no
<j2daosh> ok biovore, i changed the "$name1" == "root" and that fixed half of it... it got to "if" statement 7... then it is giving me an error about the let var= part...
<dejx> i'm in xterm
<dejx> and su
<rupan3> ah
<k31th> rupan3: im gonna try it out
<rupan3> totally
<rupan3> there's some good articles on the wiki
<rupan3> about xubuntu and xfce4
<madgik85> sean: theres no root account i believe, u use sudo to use root commands, and enter ur password
<dejx> http://pastebin.com/575777
<j2daosh> something is wrong with this line.... what is it?      let var = $(echo "$line7"|cut -c10-14)
<j2daosh>      ?
* BEAR small fonts burn my eyes
<ompaul> BEAR, so use bigger ones
<CyCloBot> rupan3: i skipped the the cdrom checl but it now asks for a module and device?
<biovore> j2daosh: let var6=$(echo "$line1"|cut -c10-14)  should be let var6=(echo "$line1"|cut -c10-14)  I think...
<ompaul> BEAR, and please stop bringing it up here
<sean> madgik85, then how do launch sysnaptic from the menus?
<dyrne> what do you guyes prefer for streaming audio? icecast?
<k31th> rupan3: its just apt-get install xubuntu ???
<j2daosh> ....really...
<j2daosh> lemme try it
<biovore> dejx: Looks like theres no fire wall here..
<madgik85> sean: when prompted for a password just enter ur user password
<sean> that don't work
<Q_Continuum> sean whenever you do something that needs root access, it will prompt for your password, you have sudo'er privileges(sp?)
<k31th> did u start the service
<dejx> but why dont i get connection refused ?
<BEAR> just lines in application windows
<k31th> or stop it
<k31th> just stop iptables
<biovore> dejx: what you tring to connect to.
<k31th> and try then
<dejx> dejx@notebook:~/fts$ telnet localhost 11234
<dejx> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<dejx> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<dejx> dejx@notebook:~/fts$
<sean> failed to run synaptic as user root wrong password
<dejx> its closed port
<j2daosh> nope... it needs the $
<biovore> dejx: you have telnet installed
<hagbard_> hi, i cant get eclipse to work on my amd64.... any suggestions? error log: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/304/
<ompaul> dejx, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<biovore> j2daosh: not really sure then man..
<madgik85> sean: u created an account for urself when u installed right? that the account ur logged in as. Use that password
<dejx> biovore ?
<dejx> yes, i have
<sean> madgik85, that's what I'm doing
<madgik85> sean: u sure u entered the password correctly?
<biovore> dejx: you probably want to use ssh.. much better
<NickGarve1> ssh is great stuff..
<sean> it's a pretty regular password for me
<dejx> that's not the point, point is, 11234 is closed port
<biovore> dejx: netstat -nal show port 21 active?
<biovore> telnet is port 21 by default
<Q_Continuum> sean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo in case you want more info on it.
<sean> and I login with it ok
<dejx> no
<dejx> listen to me.
<dejx> you can
<dejx> telnet localhost 22
<dejx> to check version of sshd, for example
<biovore> ssh is 22
<dejx> yes
<CyCloBot> rupan3: i skipped the the cdrom checl but it now asks for a module and device?
<dejx> or telnet some.irc.server 6667
<dejx> and then irc via telnet
<dejx> nevermind biovore, can somebody else help me?
<IdleOne> !tell dejx  about enter
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Madpilot> IdleOne, beat me to it :P
<IdleOne> Im getting quicker
<IdleOne> :P
<biovore> dejx: oh.. thats what your tring to do..
<sean> looks to me like the sudo stuff wasn't set up properly, the install did freeze at one point, and I had to manually reset
<BEAR> ompaul, i know u dont understand cause my english is really bad///but said 2 me how change fonts in gnome///where is fonts location in ext3?
<ompaul> BEAR, you may want to do this: from the menu: System -> Preferences -> Font
<Madpilot> sean, sudo <command> + your own pw doesn't work?
<sean> no it doesn't
<NickGarve1> oh that happened with me sean
<ompaul> BEAR, so you understand that ?
<biovore> dejx: dose it work with a standard irc client?
<NickGarve1> what did I do..
<NickGarve1> I think I reinstalled
<Ubunter> I have a netword card, listed in "device manager" but I don't have eth0 on net configuration.
<BEAR> no results man ((( im tried
<dejx> bilange, nevermind, really, can somebody else please help me
<javiolo> is there any way to wake up my ubuntu at a certain hour ?
<NickGarve1> oh I'd like to know that javiolo
<BEAR> ompaul, no results, man ((( im tried
<biovore> dejx: you'll be luck to find anyone who read the RFC on IRC
<Madpilot> BEAR, at the top of your screen there are menus - click the "System" one, then choose "Preferences" then "Font" - adjust your fonts there
<sean> jeez, i only installed ubuntu after 3 failed mepis installs today :(
<BEAR> yes i know - no results
<sean> new mepis version is buggy as hell
<ompaul> BEAR, you tried that and it failed.
<NickGarve1> mm
<sean> is this going to be any better NickGarve1
<rupan3> lol
<CyCloBot> How do i know which module to pick for my cd rom?
<NickGarve1> it worked for me sean
<sean> shall I persevere
<Jsm> is their a default root pw?
<IdleOne> !tell Jsm  about root
<Madpilot> Jsm, no. use sudo and your own user pw
<rupan3> biovore: i read rfc1459.
<javiolo> Nickgarvel let see if anyone here knows the answer :P
<rupan3> lol
<sean> which sometimes doesn't work
<Jsm> mmk ok Ill use sudo iv never head of that
<madgik85> sean: not sure exaclt how to do it but using visudo u can setup up permissions i think, might want to google that?
<rupan3> Jsm: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<rupan3> read around
<luisdefreitas> hi everybody
<rupan3> it will save you a lot of headaches
<IdleOne> Jsm:  read the msg ubotu  sent you it will explain in greater detail
<rupan3> a little bit of knowledge goes a long way
<CyCloBot> rupan3: i skipped the the cdrom checl but it now asks for a module and device?
<Jsm> idleone im checking the link it said
<rupan3> hrm
<Rob_Dude> Hi all
<IdleOne> hello rob
<sean> do all users get sudo privileges or just the first one
<IdleOne> Rob_Dude:
* maxkelley prods around
<Madpilot> sean, just the first one by default
<x|c|c_> 4 example: im compiled new programm with clasical commands (make etc) and see windows of nu progrms with smallest fonts in tha galactic ((( n im cried
<sean> oh well, better install again and see if it works this time
<sean> nice gui though
<sean> i'm used to kde
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<maxkelley> sean: what gui?
<Madpilot> sean, if it's a fresh install a reinstall might be easier than trying to fix the sudo mess :P
<maxkelley> IdleOne: wow.. that bot makes everyone lazy.
<sean> indeed, l8r
<rupan3> CyCloBot: register your nick so you can recieve msgs (/msg nickserv register <password>)
<luisdefreitas> why we cant use root
<xcc> ompaul, 4 example: im compiled new programm with clasical commands (make etc) and see windows of nu progrms with smallest fonts in tha galactic ((( n im cried
<luisdefreitas> i hate that
<IdleOne> maxkelley:  makes us lazy how?
<drasko> How to enable gnome sounds?
<maxkelley> luisdefreitas: I don't know, why can't we?
<Q_Continuum> maxkelley, it just lets us simplify the easy answers, so we can focus on the more thinking questions.
<Rob_Dude> I'm having some connection/internet troubles.  I've edited my /etc/resolv.conf but it keeps getting changed.  For whatever reason, it lists 3 DNS servers in the file, but the first one doesn't work.  After I edit that file, I can surf the net fine, but without editiing, it seems like it tries the first DNS *every* time I try to resolve a hostname
<maxkelley> IdleOne: it's not that hard to type out..
<CyCloBot> ok, i'm registed
<rupan3> luis you can, you just have to set it up
<rupan3> ok
<luisdefreitas> how
<Madpilot> luisdefreitas, because sudo works just as well?
<riddlebox> can someone tell me how to resolve this error? http://pastebin.com/575807
<riddlebox> please
<ompaul> BEAR, I only have one other idea. Start synaptic package manager, from the menu, System - Administration - Synaptic, and search for fonts
<Madpilot> !tell luisdefreitas about sudo
<javiolo> is there any way to wake up my ubuntu at a certain hour ?
<jroes> heya, is there going to be any real difference in using a k7 kernel instead of a 386 kernel if you have an athlon processor, but you aren't doing SMP?
<javiolo> !wake up
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, javiolo
<IdleOne> maxkelley:  so you mean Im lazy?
<ompaul> BEAR, then try that gnome fonts button again
<luisdefreitas> man am trying to see my windows partion
<Unity> hey what is the best way to download all the files in a directory over http? even the ones not referenced by any links anywhere?
<maxkelley> javiolo: look in your system bios.. not a ubuntu thing
<drasko> Hmmm...
<drasko> Ahem...
<maxkelley> IdleOne: no.. just saying.
<xcc> tell me plz 1 thing: where is fonts location in ext3?
<Madpilot> jroes, the k7 will be able to use more than 900Mb of RAM, if you've got more than that
<drasko> How to enable gnome sounds?
<luisdefreitas> and i need root priv to change the user
<IdleOne> !tell luisdefreitas  about mount
<Q_Continuum> maxkelley, not all of us know all the locations for everything.  It lets us answer the question efficiently, and move on to the next question.
<luisdefreitas> i know
<jroes> Madpilot: oh, crap!  I do!  awesome, thanks :)
<luisdefreitas> about mount
<ompaul> xcc ==bear?
<xcc> y
<rupan3> Unity: wget --help
<dejx> god
<drasko> How to enable gnome sounds?
<dejx> i'm dead
<Madpilot> luisdefreitas, read the URL the bot just sent you
<IdleOne> maxkelley:  the bot is there to be used as a tool and ppl smarter then me set it up so I figure i rather give the bots answer ()
<dejx> :/
<Unity> rupan3: thanks
<drasko> Sounds in Gnome anyone?
<Jsm> Drasko i think you need to get sound drivers
<maxkelley> mkay
<drasko> Can you hear these clicks?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  yes
<ompaul> xcc, I only have one other idea. Start synaptic package manager, from the menu, System - Administration - Synaptic, and search for fonts
<javiolo> maxkelley I can do this with os x, is there any soft to do this? or only bios setup ?
<drasko> Jsm, my sound works fine, just these Gnome sounds I don't hear...
<ompaul> xcc, add what you can from there
<Jsm> Drasko, ahh ;)
<luisdefreitas> can we talk like privete
<drasko> Jsm, mp3 works fine...
<xcc> just install fonts? it must be principally russian fonts 4 my locale?
<luisdefreitas> is too many thing running
<maxkelley> javiolo: Mac's don't have a bios necessarily.. I think there's a way to hibernate the computer and have it wake up.. not sure.
<ompaul> xcc, well you should find them there
<maxkelley> since the OS is made by the same people that make the computer, they can interface the hardware better.
<javiolo> maxkelley mac ppc doesnt have a bios they have something similar
<drasko> Also does gnome-sound-properties, I can hesr sounds then. But where to enable sounds to hear them allways, like on loggoing in?
<SoulPropagation> speaking of mac ppc
<SoulPropagation> i have a problem booting from the cd
<maxkelley> Is it EFI?
<SoulPropagation> no
<maxkelley> SoulPropagation: shoot.
<SoulPropagation> it's an old G3
<javiolo> SoulPropagation just press C
<javiolo> oh
<SoulPropagation> pre-imac
<tim__> is there an ftp utility that installs with ubuntu
<xcc> ompaul, thnk u richsoul man!
<evilbulgarian> hi, how do i compile something that only has a config.m4?
<Madpilot> drasko, check System menu -> Prefs -> Sound, make sure the "Enable Sound Server Startup" tickbox is checked
<Rob_Dude> tim_:  'ftp' ?
<maxkelley> tim__: I think gftp.. try typing it in a terminal
<ompaul> xcc, da da, neit! I just try sometimes
<maxkelley> either that or ftp.
<ompaul> xcc, and no I do not speak russian :0
<javiolo> SoulPropagation did you try to boot from open firmware ?
<drasko> Madpilot, it is checked...
<tim__> im looking for one like flash fxp
<SoulPropagation> yes
<rupan3> command line ftp is where its at hehe
<xcc> ompaul u speak in koi-8r? )))
<maxkelley> hehe
<drasko> But Alsa seems to give problems...
<SoulPropagation> i got into open firmware, and i did:
<ompaul> xcc, neit :)
<SoulPropagation> boot cd:,\install\yaboot
<Rob_Dude> Does FireFox have built in ftp support?
<SoulPropagation> and it didn't work
<SoulPropagation> Rob_Dude: not uploading
<maxkelley> Rob: no.. nautilus does.
<IdleOne> Rob_Dude:  there is a ftp plugin for firefox
<javiolo> SoulPropagation and ?
<Rob_Dude> Cool, ty
<xcc> ompaul u mean NET? (NO)
<Rob_Dude> Er, what is Nautilus?  Another web-browser?
<Mrono> anyone ever used powermated
<xcc> DA?
<Mrono> or gizmod
<SoulPropagation> it ignored me and went to the 9.2 happy mac screen
<ompaul> xcc, yes I mean no :)
<SoulPropagation> and i tried this on ... 3 of em
<maxkelley> Rob_Dude: nautilus is the gnome file manager
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, ty
<SoulPropagation> brb
<maxkelley> Places > connect to server (select ftp)
<drasko> mp3 works, also does gnome-sound-properties, I can hear sounds then (which are available in Gnome). But where to enable sounds to hear them allways, like on logging in?
<rupan3> nautilus rules..
<tim__> fgftp didnt workin the command line
<maxkelley> rupan3: posh.
<xcc> ompaul i hope learn language in en-speaking mases
<tim__> gftp i mean
<marlun> I just installed ubuntu and for some reason I wasn't asked for keyboard language, I believe its set to an american keyboard now and I've got a swedish one. I went to Preferences > Keyboard, Layouts Tab, and removed the american layout and added the swedish one, but it didn\t help, the keys are still wrong. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> tim_:  sudo apt-get install gftp
<maxkelley> tim__: use ftp then :)
<ssam> SoulPropagation, you might need bootx for that old a mac
<rupan3> i should use nautilus instead of xffm
<maxkelley> hmmm..
<ompaul> xcc, stay here for a while and watch
<rupan3> xffm is a bit of a pain.
<simonbp> marlun: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxkelley> rupan3: true..
<mjr> 40
<rupan3> anyone using any non-default file managers?
<simonbp> marlun: may be tough to get through if your kb layout is wrong though. good luck
<maxkelley> 41 :)
<maxkelley> rupan3: xffm?
<xcc> ompaul yeah! great support!
<javiolo> SoulPropagation check the cd is well writen and redeable
<rupan3> xffm is the default that comes with xfce4
<maxkelley> hehe, it'd be funny if we had a little number display, where people take a ticket.
<marlun> simonbp, thanks, i\ll try ") damn, cant even write a smiley
<maxkelley> "Number 41!!"
<anthony> what package do i have to install in order to get the little button that shuts down my laptop lcd display to work? (you know how when you close your laptop lid the lcd shuts down 'cause it touches the little button, well now it's not doing that, and i  did a server/clean install then built my own packages so i think there's something missing here)
<ptivoiz1> bonne nuit
<ompaul> xcc,  The people in here are volunteers.
<rupan3> anthony: there are a lot of blogs out there written by laptop owners who run linux
<maxkelley> anthony: we don't support all acpi sort of stuff.. by we, I mean ubuntu
<maxkelley> anthony: google ubuntu 5.10 and <laptop model>
<maxkelley> usually turns up good results.
<rupan3> anthony: even  linux <laptop model>
<Unity> rupan3: i tried to wget a directory but the only thing i got was an empty index.html and none of the files that i know for a fact are actually there
<Rob_Dude> How do I edit/view/work with, environment variables?  I either need to change one, or recompile my kernal with a different version of gcc.  Which would be easier? ;)
<dejx> http://pastebin.com/575822
<dejx> what the heck?
<rupan3> that's what i did for my hp laptop
<maxkelley> Rob_Dude: I think it's EXPORT <var>=<value> or something..
<maxkelley> manpages! :)
<Madpilot> dejx, try "sudo firestarter"
<k31th> rupan3: this desktop is DOPE
<xcc> today i have troubles with Quake 1.31 game install ((( im run th shell script and my stoppin like turtle half hour with no results
<rupan3> Unity: try wget --help
<maxkelley> dapper should have Xgl as an option
<maxkelley> hey, lscd :)
<rupan3> Unity: you have to set the right switches to recurse and download directories
<k31th> rupan3: running xfce now :D
<rupan3> k31th: its pretty sick huh
<Ubunter> how to restart a network card on console?
<k31th> yeah i like
<maxkelley> Ubunter: sudo ifup --force ethx
<rupan3> k31th: i love the look and feel and the fact that login to desktop takes about 2 seconds'
<dejx> Madpilot, you maybe didnt see
<maxkelley> where x is interface number
<zax1> hey peeps
<dejx> #
<simonbp> ubunter: ifdown <interface name>; ifup <interface name>
<Ubunter> thank you maxkelley :D
<dejx> i'm root
<zax1> wonder if nay one can help wit ha driver issue
<xcc> zax1, alloha
<zax1> hi xcc
<maxkelley> simonbp: doesn't ifup --force do the same?
<Ubunter> oh, shit. The problem is that I don't have interface number !!
<Madpilot> dejx, ah, I missed that - I never use root...
<maxkelley> Ubunter: well, what is it, ethernet?
<Ubunter> yes
<simonbp> maxkelly: meh. never tried it. now I will though.
<dejx> where do i get those files?
<maxkelley> do sudo ifconfig and find it in there
<Unity> rupan3: i have set -r
<Ubunter> no maxkelley, the card is not there
<SoulPropagation> javiolo: i'm using a shipit
<Unity> rupan3: is it possible that the server doen't want me to list the files under that directory?
<Ubunter> but it appears in device manager :-/
<zax1> what if i cant find a linux drivre for a device that works perfectly on windows and mac ?
<zax1> what can i do to get it to work ?
<maxkelley> Ubunter: odd. have you tried network-admin?
<rupan3> Unity: dunno about that
<Ubunter> how I do that?
<rupan3> i still think you're missing a switch
<maxkelley> zax1: it's hard for us to support all devices...
<zax1> 4 sure
<h3ax> Finally
<maxkelley> Ubunter: tools > administration > network or something like that
<javiolo> SoulPropagation ok I think once I tried to install ubuntu on a beige g3 but as I can remember something was wrong
<zax1> are you saying that there is a posibility that i wont get it to work ?
<maxkelley> zax1: big companies don't make drivers for linux, often.. what is the device?
<Ubunter> yep, I supposed it.
<mjr> zax1, not much generally, complain to the manufacturer
<h3ax> i won the battle against opression from the VMware killer stuff
<Ubunter> I only have modem
<mjr> zax1, indeed
<caroline> hi
<zax1> hmm
<caroline> everyone
<Ubunter> hi
<maxkelley> hiez!
<Jae686> hi
<caroline> what u talkin bout?
<javiolo> SoulPropagation my next step is to install a *BSD
<maxkelley> ubuntu :)
<zax1> well its a comon enough device, it an ADSL USB modem, it uses a conexant chipset
<caroline> hmm im not a computer geek r u?
<maxkelley> zax1: all I can say is google
<Ubunter> about the world an how to fix it :D
<maxkelley> caroline: how did you end up here, then? :)
<zax1> i am googled out
<maxkelley> zax1: what is the brand?
<caroline> i am on my laptop
<mjr> zax1, one would generally suggest an ADSL modem that has an ethernet interface
<zax1> the one i use is a TRUST
<mjr> (but I don't know if that particular thing can be made to work anyways)
<rupan3> Unity: i'm not sure but try -xrm
<Madpilot> caroline, this is a tech support channel - if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SoulPropagation> hmm, well, i'm not experineced in *bsd, and it's just gonna be a lil fileserver for my school
<zax1> its  model is md 3400
<maxkelley> yeah, what mjr said is the best solution..
<caroline> ? what what? whatever
<xcc> how install deb from folder?
<SoulPropagation> dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<IdleOne> caroline:  this is a help channel if you wish to discuss other subjects besides Ubuntu linux then you can join #ubuntu-offtopic where you may chat about what you like
<zax1> yes an ethernet modem would be better
<xcc> SoulPropagation great thnx!
<SoulPropagation> i love noobs. they have easy-to-answer questions
<maxkelley> zax1: They're fairly cheap.. methinks :)
<maxkelley> SoulPropagation: who doesn't :)
<zax1> but... i am a system builder , and i want to start ship my machines with ubuntu.
<zax1> the usb units are costing me much less
<mikebot> hey, so, can someone help me via PM with dual booting my system?
<SoulPropagation> maxkelley: you don't play games online do you
<maxkelley> zax1: hire a coder :)
<maxkelley> SoulPropagation: occasional bzflag, but no :)
<riddlebox> can someone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/575807
<zax1> and part of the idea of using linux apart from the slavery issues to software companies, is the lower cost
<Madpilot> mikebot, just ask here, you'll get better help
<SoulPropagation> maxkelley: that explains it.
<maxkelley> zax1: I understand your position
<mikebot> okay well, it's kinda long, but...
<mikebot> i tried to partition my drive like the tutorial said
<maxkelley> riddlebox: I believe you have to apt-get install kernel-headers
<mikebot> do i had: IDE1 master (hda) - 20.5 GB Maxtor
<zax1> i know its beyond the scope of this channel, but how much would you say a coder will cost me? how big of a job is it ?
<mikebot> *so
<rupan3> mikebot: it should be pretty straight forward
<mikebot> below that it said:
<FliesLikeALap> zax1  it depends on the size of the job and what you want him to be doing and in what language
<mikebot> #1 primary 20.5 GB (arrow here) (smiley here) NTFS
<mikebot> below that it had:
<mikebot> pri/log 8.2 MB FREE SPACE
<mikebot> rupan3: yeah i know, but it didn't work
<maxkelley> zax1: hehe.. you probably won't be able to find one  :)
<riddlebox> maxkelley, I did apt-get install linux-headers-286?
<SoulPropagation> zax1: you just want someone to set up a way to linux up a few custom boxes?
<maxkelley> riddlebox: does it work now? :)
<Jae686> 286?
<riddlebox> maxkelley, no
<purplefeltangel> HELP! krita keeps saying "error during autosave! partition full?" and then when i try to save it says THE SPECIFIED FOLDER DOES NOT EXIST OR WAS NOT READABLE
<mikebot> so i went to the primary and tried to resize it and it didn't work
<mikebot> it said it failed both times i tried to
<zax1> i dont know, i am getting confused with all thisese lines boucing at me,
<maxkelley> riddlebox: what system are you using this on?
<zax1> i basiclay want to find a driver
<maxkelley> zax1: who isn't? :)
<amonkey> i just installed flight 4, but grub won't boot. it errors out 15: file not found. any ideas?
<zax1> or a way for me to use the stock of usb modems i have
<riddlebox> maxkelley, what do you mean?
<zax1> instead of buying eth modems
<IdleOne> purplefeltangel:  try #kubuntu they can help with krita
<maxkelley> zax1: it's hard to find drivers sometimes.. a lot of more hardware should be supported in the next release. hopefully.
<maxkelley> riddlebox: like, processor
<purplefeltangel> idleone: already asked there nobody's answering.
<Madpilot> amonkey, ask on #ubuntu+1 for Dapper stuff
<alexwillmer> Does anyone knoww which software drives wiki.ubuntu.com?
<rupan3> amonkey: your /boot is screwed
<maxkelley> purplefeltangel: what was your question?
<SoulPropagation> purplefeltangel: try re-saving
<Madpilot> alexwillmer, MoinMoin is the wiki engine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<riddlebox> AMD Athlon 2600
<purplefeltangel> maxkelley:
<purplefeltangel> ompaul sorush20, it is (A) old (B) there is big difference between a virus and a worm, #
<purplefeltangel> ompaul
<purplefeltangel> ompaul September 18, 2002 it died in a couple of days iirc
<avu> hi
<purplefeltangel> oops :S what was that?
<zax1> right, so in your  opion how long of a job is it to write a linux driver for a usb modem, a basic interface-nothing fancy
<mikebot> so in short it failed at partitioning my harddrive, is there another way i can get ubuntu to work?
<ompaul> you pasteing
<maxkelley> riddlebox: it shouldn't be 286 then..
<maxkelley> zax1: it depends how locked up it is.
<purplefeltangel> maxkelley: HELP! krita keeps saying "error during autosave! partition full?" and then when i try to save it says THE SPECIFIED FOLDER DOES NOT EXIST OR WAS NOT READABLE.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
<alexwillmer> Madpilot: thankyou, that makes sense with all the other python happenings
<maxkelley> zax1: google for ndiswrapper... it sometimes has help with that.
<zax1> how locked up ? what do u mean ?
<riddlebox> maxkelley, it isnt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maxkelley> purplefeltangel: hmmm
* IdleOne removes channel operator status from ChanServ 
<maxkelley> zax1: how secured the manufacturer made it, as in how hard it is to figure out how the insides work.
<maxkelley> IdleOne: nice try :)
<avu> Part of my music collection is in "strange" formats like m4a, wmv or ogg, is there any program which conviniently converts these to mp3 while/before sending them to my USB mp3 player?
<IdleOne> maxkelley:  just wanted to see if anybody caught it :P
<maxkelley> IdleOne: I was going through it... thinking.. that's strange...
<IdleOne> hahah
<maxkelley> avu: google?
<amonkey> avu, amarok now features that. atleast the svn version does
<maxkelley> normally, chanserv gets pissed at you.. :)
<Madpilot> avu, Audacity
<mikebot> can you play mp3s in ubuntu if they are on an ntfs?
<maxkelley> mikebot: mount the partition.
<ompaul> maxkelley, or ops do when bad langauge is used, more so in this channel than anywhere else, we have this thing called the CoC
<mikebot> maxkelley: i don't know how
<maxkelley> ompaul: for what?
<ompaul> its a code of conduct
<maxkelley> mikebot: mkdir /media/ntfs
<IdleOne> maxkelley:  you meant that chanserv gets angry and not ...
<FlannelKing> ntiagntiagntiagntiagntiagntiag16:03 -!- console_ [n=console@cornelyn.force9.co.uk]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<maxkelley> mikebot: mount -t ntfs /dev/<drive> /media/ntfs
<mikebot> maxkelley: i don't know what that means
<ompaul> IdleOne, well put
<FlannelKing> 16:03 -!- console_ [n=console@cornelyn.force9.co.uk]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<FlannelKing> 16:03 -!- console_ [n=console@cornelyn.force9.co.uk]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<FlannelKing> erm
<maxkelley> mikebot: it's commands..
<FlannelKing> oops
<FlannelKing> 16:03 -!- console_ [n=console@cornelyn.force9.co.uk]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<mikebot> maxkelley: commands in what?
<FlannelKing> ack
<maxkelley> FlannelKing: you better be sorry!! :P
<ompaul> FlannelKing, stop
<maxkelley> mikebot: the terminal..
<mikebot> maxkelley: what terminal?
<zax1> maxkelly, that ndis looks very promising
* maxkelley bangs head against desk
<zax1> thanks will investigate
<FlannelKing> sorry, putty and fullscreen and trying to click to get back to non fullscreen ;)
<maxkelley> zax1: good to be of any help
<maxkelley> mikebot: Applications > accessories > terminal..
<riddlebox> maxkelley, I just cannot get that to compile
<maxkelley> you need to be root, first
<mikebot> maxkelley: i'm not running ubuntu
<maxkelley> mikebot: well why are you asking in here?
<IdleOne> lmfao
<maxkelley> someone bash it :)
<IdleOne> !lart me
<mikebot> maxkelley: because i'm trying to get the ubuntu instlal disc to partition my drive...i don't know where else i would ask for help on that
<IdleOne> mikebot:  you can download it
<IdleOne> www.ubuntu.com
<Rob_Dude> I'm not sure if someone just asked this - but I need the path to the directory with the C header files that match my running Kernel...and I don't know what to do ;)
<maxkelley> mikebot: erm.. so, what does listening to mp3's have to do with partitioning?
<mikebot> IdleOne: i have the disc
<purplefeltangel> mikebot: i partitioned my hard drive with the LiveCD.
<mikebot> IdleOne: but when i rant he setup, it asked to aprtition a harddrive
<mikebot> and i'm trying to do a dual boot thing
<maxkelley> Rob_Dude: i think it's something like.. /lib/modules/ something :)
<h3ax> mmm
<mikebot> purplefeltangel:  livecd, is that free?
<purplefeltangel> mikebot: yes.
<mikebot> purplefeltangel: /stable?
<IdleOne> mikebot:  you have windows on that hd right?
<mikebot> purplefeltangel: okay thanks
<mikebot> IdleOne: yes
<Morfosomo> mikebot, you have the install cd?
<h3ax> how do i change the keyboard to become danish and keep the interface English/american or is that even possible ?
<mikebot> Morfosomo: yes
<IdleOne> mikebot:  when you get to the partitioning part choose use free space
<maxkelley> mikebot: you should be able to create an extra partition with the extra space
<avu> amonkey: thanks, I would like a sneak peak at 1.4 anyway, so I guess I will give it a try. Any idea if 1.4beta1 also features this already? It's not really clear to me from the changelogs.
<mikebot> i only have 8.2 mb of free space
<maxkelley> h3ax: you should be able too.
<mikebot> it says
<mikebot> and 20.5 gb of ntfs
<Morfosomo> mikebot do you have any partitioning software in your original os?
<mikebot> but my c: drive is only using like 12gb
<maxkelley> mikebot: well, you won't be able to install ubuntu then :) unless you overwrite your windows partition.
<IdleOne> mike4263:  you may want to consider archiving some of them mp3's onto cd to make some room
<mikebot> i have partition magic somewhere
<IdleOne> mikebot:
<IdleOne> ^
<sdquinn> Question.
<wastrel> mikebot:  did you defragment your ntfs drive?
<mikebot> IdleOne: all my mp3s and crap are on my other internal slave hdd
<maxkelley> posh.. florida stole my IP block.
<sdquinn> My ubuntu install, 5.10, cannot contact the CUPS server and thereinwhich cannot print.
<mikebot> wastrel: no, it takes a long time
<maxkelley> mikebot: if you want to get rid of windows, install ubuntu on the master
<mikebot> maxkelley: no, i want to be able to use both
<maxkelley> mikebot: you need to reformat your partition from within windows, I think.
<HammerBlade2020> hunting momars
<Morfosomo> mikebot,.. you got to make available at least 10gb of hard disk for your install,. can install on less but thats just a recomendation
<wastrel> mikebot:  at least when i did it, in order to shrink my windows partition, i had to defrag the drive first
<maxkelley> Morfosomo: I have about 5  :P
<IdleOne> mikebot:  if you dont need windows then format it and install ubuntu
<maxkelley> dejx: nice hostmask :)
<maxkelley> IdleOne: he needs windoze.
<luimus> Vaffanculo REX
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> i'm going to try to find my partition magic
<luimus> Vaffanculo Loz
<mikebot> and then ask for more help
<mikebot> brb
<rupan3> mikebot: defrag, boot cd, partition, reboot.  boot windows, chkdisk, defrag, boot cd, partition, reboot.  until you have enough space
<IdleOne> luimus:  please dont use that language
<dejx> maxkelley, thank you, if you need, query me
<mikebot> rupan3: haha that makes it sound very easy
<caroline> where can i just chat?
<mzinz> Whats the cmd to see info about my system?
<maxkelley> dejx: nah.
<maxkelley> caroline: #ubuntu-offtopic
<luimus> I'm sorry cugliuniiii
<Madpilot> caroline, type '/join #ubuntu-offtopic' without the quotes
<Morfosomo> you could 1) use partition magic to resize your c drive and then use "use free space " during instalation" or 2) back up all your data,.. use the windows instalation to erase all formating and do a 10 gb drive and install there then use the ubuntu again to use freed space
<eli> hello everyone, anyone familiar with sh installs? im about done with the installation, but it now asks for the location of the java files
<maxkelley> caroline: or any other channel they don't mind having you chat.
<dejx> we had this project in school about coding, and all names in my language was taken
<luimus> Ciao eli!!
<dejx> and coding.org, so i gave NULL on o
<loz> does anybody know how to get the amazing x j l for ubunot, or how to install?
<eli> hola luimis ;)
<Madpilot> mzinz, which info do you want?
<maxkelley> loz: Xgl you mean?
<loz> is it poss to install xjl for ubuntu?
<mzinz> Madpilot, like cpu, ram, etc
<koloa> anyone know of a c compiler? apt-get????
<eli> xgl, good stuff
<koloa> i need to configure mysql and ruby
<lscd> koke: gcc
<lscd> koloa, even
<loz> xgl makes me wet myself!
<Madpilot> koloa, build-essential
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> I guess b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<koloa> apt-get build0essential?
<maxkelley> loz: I'm happy to hear that. Please look in synaptic.
<loz> thx
<Madpilot> mzinz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands <-- see the System Commands section
<rupan3> mikebot: it should be pretty easy
<loz> lol
<rupan3> mikebot: unless something goes wrong ;)
<Madpilot> koloa, build-essential
<loz> we can't seem to install it
<maxkelley> loz: how absolutely pleasant. may I get you a paper towel?
<loz> yup
<dejx> how do i disable root account?
<dejx> sudo passwd -l root ?
<rupan3> it's disabled by default
<Madpilot> !tell dejx about root
<maxkelley> loz: do you have the universe, multiverse, and restricted repositories enabled?
<dejx> jea but i enabled it.
<rupan3> oops
<rupan3> hehe
<maxkelley> dejx: since when was it disabled? I never knew that..
<loz> no
<maxkelley> loz: well then, enabled them :0
<maxkelley> *enabled.
<Madpilot> dejx, check the RootSudo wiki page, it's got disabling instructions
<maxkelley> bah, you know what I mean.
<bonbon> i am trying to mount a hard disk ide using things command :  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /mnt/new
<bonbon>    it gives me thing error :mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/new busy
<bonbon>  - i have formated the drive already (ext2) and it has stuff on it
<maxkelley> why would you disable root? that's dumb..
<loz> thx
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<dejx> maxkelley, i dont need it.
<maxkelley> dejx: werd.
<IdleOne> !tell maxkelley  about root
<ompaul> dejx, okay you may have done that we don't encourage people to do that - sudo kjust works and enabling the root password has side effects
<amphi> bonbon: you have a shell or something using /mnt/new ?
* Madpilot will be afk for a while...
<amphi> bonbon: mount with no args will show what's mounted and where
<lscd>  maxkelley: disabling root isn't really dumb - osx does it by default as well
<ompaul> maxkelley, it ain't weird, its how we do stuff in Ubuntu and it just works :)(
<maxkelley> Madpilot: I'm so glad we know, now.
<maxkelley> lscd: well, in that case, I'm dumb :)
<ompaul> maxkelley, you just did not know that is all
<Ubunter> I have the next error while booting, I guess thats why my net card isn't workin: <<<ne2k-pci: probe of 0000:00:0c failed with error -16>>>
<Morg> Everyone: When someone wanders in here and has problem with their hardware, your first response shouldn't just be "Go buy new hardware."
<dejx> jea
<IdleOne> ompaul:  well put
<dejx> i didnt know i can use user's password for sudo
<IdleOne> heh
<ompaul> IdleOne, I do try
<lscd> Morg: will you offer to buy new hardware for them instead? ;)
<ompaul> dejx, only the first user that is on the machine
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> nevermind
<Morg> lscd: Uhh, no, I'd either stfu or elaborate.
<lscd> ompaul: not those in the wheel group?
<blanky> is there an ubuntu development channel
<IdleOne> blanky:  done ()
<maxkelley> blanky: topic.
<blanky> IdleOne, done?
<anthony> !w32
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, anthony
<amphi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<IdleOne> blanky:  you said never mind
<ompaul> lscd, not using wheel admin, and then it works, but it is all onthat page
<anthony> amphi: thanks =)
<bonbon> amphi: it doesnt say that hdb is mounted
<uein> how to make a lilo CD boot ?
<Morg> Twice now a friend of mine has come in here asking for help on his sound card. Twice he's just been told "go buy a cheap PCI card" and that's it. This doesn't help when you're trying to GET SOMEONE TO SWITCH.
<freebse> hi, i got a problem with gcc4.0 ubuntu package (i guess it is broken)... it links wrong (manually edited that) and still not working, the only sollution I found is using the gcc4.0 from debian US
<IdleOne> Morg:  who said that to him?
<freebse> Morg: if it is an onboard chip it can not be supported at all, so this is only the trutrh not rude behavior
<maxkelley> Morg: we're not a help desk really.. we're just volunteers, and ubuntu can't cover all hardware..
<amphi> bonbon: hdb is a disk, not a partition
<blanky> hey, I asked in #mono but no one's there, I want to know if monodevelop has any WYSIWYG, GLADE like editing for C# window applications
<Morg> freebse: I have an onboard chip that works fine, thanks
<freebse> in this case alsa does not cover this hardware...
<maxkelley> freebse: me too:)
<ompaul> Morg, different chips different machines
<Morg> IdleOne: Seyekoh was the first one
<optish> hi guys
<ompaul> Morg, different chips same machine
<Morg> ompaul: Yes. I was just pointing out that his assertion was wrong.
<freebse> and Morg, I do too, but this is no gurantee that it works all the time
<irvken> took an hour to install gaian, but sudo works now
<irvken> again
<irvken> going to take some getting used to though
<IdleOne> Morg:  it's possible they tried to help him and couldnt get it working ..granted telling him to buy a cheap card may not have been the right answer but I dont think it was meant to be mean or anything
<diGVargur> hello a litl help
<diGVargur> <diGVargur> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop$ /.psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static -p conf.hub
<diGVargur> [00:21]  <diGVargur> bash: /.psotnic-0.2.5-linux-static: No such file or directory
<dejx> dejx@notebook:~$ sudo passwd -l root
<dejx> Password changed.
<diGVargur> why?
<Unity> so many ppl pasting!
<Morg> IdleOne: No, the first response to his question was simply "Seyekoh: $15 SBLive PCI card"
<brenner> diGVargur: ./ not /.
<maxkelley> diGVargur: please don't paste.
<dejx> sorry !
<irvken> right now to see if I get get all my old mepis files back
<optish> is it possible with samba to have user level security but still have a share that is public that does not prompt for a username/password?
<maxkelley> Morg: yes.. I hate when people do that. What exactly is the card?
<ompaul> Morg, when it can't be done that is usually a fast solution that works,  if he wants to pay someone to code that particular card, but the card for a new user is usually the most cost effective way, in terms of their frustration and other peoples ability to help, by any chance did you get it working?
<IdleOne> Morg:  well Im not the official Ubuntu anything but I apologise for that answer on behalf of everybody who is trying to help
<freebse> IdleOne: exactly this is the case, b.t.w. if someone start bit''''g at ppl for not working hardware, this is only fair to tell him to get new one
<Morg> maxkelley: Realtek ALC650 6 Ch with built-in HP amplifier Integrated APU
<mikebot> okay, i got the ntfs down to only 12 gb, do i want to amke the new partition for ubuntu ntfs as well?
<irvken> how do i upgrade firefox
<dejx> network-admin is very cool, is anythink like that for console ?
<alteroo> Does the ubuntu installer resize partitions non-destructively?
<maxkelley> Morg: google it.
<dejx> not-gui?
<mikebot> and the 500mb swap one?
<Morg> IdleOne: Well, thanks for letting me vent anyway. :)
<wastrel> ubotu tell irvken about firefox1.5
<maxkelley> mikebot: no...
<DShepherd> Does the ubuntu installer resize partitions non-destructively?
<maxkelley> mikebot: you can't.
<mikebot> maxkelley: what do i want it fat32 or soemthing?
<maxkelley> DShepherd: I don't believe so.
<rupan3> DShepherd: it worked for me
<maxkelley> mikebot: the default, ext3
<IdleOne> Morg:  np dude but next time and I hope there isnt a next time come to #ubuntu-offtopic where the situation can be resolved in a quiter channel ()
<rupan3> i still have a usable windows xp partition
<maxkelley> rupan3: oh.. well then.
<DShepherd> rupan3: what version of ubuntu were you using?
<rupan3> until i get all the useful files off of it, that is
<mikebot> maxkelley:  cluster size
<rupan3> breezy
<maxkelley> mikebot: eh?
<freebse> whatever argghhh
<DShepherd> maxkelley: have you ever tried?
<ompaul> IdleOne, its only quite when your there, we all talk about you when your gone :)
<maxkelley> DShepherd: well, um. I think so :P
<IdleOne> freebse:  lets drop it and get back to helping ppl ()
<mzinz> Is it normal that update-notifier, and notifier-ar take up nearly 45% of my resources sometimes?
<DShepherd> rupan3: I wonder if dapper does it too?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  I know
<IdleOne> :p
<maxkelley> hey svara
<mzinz> Should I kill the processes?
<mikebot> maxkelley: wait, so on my hd, i'm going to have 3 partitions, one ofr windows (ntfs), one for linux (ext3), and one for swap(ext3)?
<DShepherd> maxkelley: you thinks so :-P
<DShepherd> ?
<Morg> IdleOne: Well, I wasn't just coming here to shout into my pillow. I was hoping the last person who made this kind of remake realized they were losing potential Linux converts.
<maxkelley> mikebot: mkay :)
<Prohibited> Hi, I use ubuntu to run my servers and stuff.. at times I can log in like text-based so it doesn't load any programs, Ic an just load what I need and it doesn't take up as much memory.. how do I do this again
<rupan3> DShepherd: i just did a nuke and pave on my laptop, but on my desktop i partitioned off half of teh master drive and installed ubuntu on it
<maxkelley> DShepherd: heeh, yeah ;)
<Morg> *remark
<mikebot> maxkelley: is that right?
<freebse> IdleOne: ya well sorry but I know the whole story... anyway let's forget it
<mzinz> How do you kill processes?
<Rob_Dude> How can I see what kernel I'm running?
<maxkelley> mikebot: whatever you want..
<rupan3> the windows partition still boots, through GRUB
<anthony> between mplayer and  vlc, which one(s) work [better]  with embedded wmv/quicktime/real files?
<DShepherd> rupan3:  oh ok
<amphi> Rob_Dude: uname -r
<freebse> mzinz: ps -e and pick the prozess and kill (prozess-no)
<irvken> wastrel, jeez that's a fair amount of work, can't I just use synaptic?
<maxkelley> Rob_Dude: uname -a
<Rob_Dude> ty
<wastrel> irvken:  not on breezy
<rupan3> anthony: i like vlc for everything, but i don't really know mplayer too well
<irvken> what is breezy?
<mikebot> okay, let's see if this works
<mzinz> freebse, is it strange that update-notifier and notifier-ar are taking up 45% of my resources?
<lscd> i generally use mplayer; it can be quirky, but when it works, it tends to work well
<wastrel> irvken:  the current stable version of ubuntu is code-named breezy badger
<anthony> rupan3: okay, thank you
<Prohibited> Someone help me- Hi, I use ubuntu to run my servers and stuff.. at times I can log in like text-based so it doesn't load any programs, Ic an just load what I need and it doesn't take up as much memory.. how do I do this again
<maxkelley> irvken: the latest ubuntu ver (stable)
<bonbon> amphi: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<bonbon>        missing codepage or other error
<bonbon>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bonbon>        dmesg | tail  or so
<navarone> mikebot if you are planning on sharing files between ubuntu and windows you may want to consider making a fat32 partition as well so you can do so
<blanky> hey guys what's the one thing, hardlink? to make my stuff faster cuase ubuntu is FRICKIN SLOW
<blanky> !hardlink
<ubotu> blanky: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<irvken> is that 5.10 ?
<blanky> !hotlink
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blanky
<ompaul> bonbon, don't paste in the channel
<freebse> mzinz: it is when not having a PI 133Mhz :)
<amphi> bonbon: what is /dev/hdb1 ?
<wastrel> Prohibited:  remove gdm maybe
<irvken> I thought that was hoarry or hoarty or something
<freebse> mzinz: but this can also be temporary
<maxkelley> irvken: er. whatever :)
<mikebot> fuck i have a bad feeling about this
<maxkelley> bbl
<wastrel> irvken:  hoary is the previous version, breezy is the current one.
<mikebot> okay brb
<ompaul> irvken, 5.10 is the latest release version
<mikebot> has to reboot
<rupan3> blanky: forget gnome and install xfce4
<bonbon> amphi: my second hard disk
<ompaul> mikebot, Language Please
<uein> how to make a lilo CD boot ?
<blanky> rupan3, lol thanks
<blanky> i'll try kde though
<irvken> ompaul, indeed that seemed to be the most uptodate version on the downloads section of the website
<rupan3> blanky: rofl
<mangelo> hios all, i got a quick questionioes, concerning (what i think) is windows domain controllers, and ubuntu
<Rob_Dude> Geez...70mb for linux headers?
<blanky> rupan3, :)
<rupan3> blanky: gnome is too slow on your computer, and you're going to run KDE?
<Rob_Dude> That's a lot of code :)
<irvken> how do i know if it's breezy or hoary?
<xcc> 2 troubles with fluxbox: libimlib2 not installed and cant find menu
<blanky> hey guys what's the command in linux to run python, #!/bin/python ?
<ompaul> blanky, in a script?
<wastrel> irvken:  lsb_release -a
<mjr> blanky, generally python resides in /usr/bin
<blanky> rupan3, ubuntu is slow period, it's always been the same. I have a +2500 AMD Barton, 512MB DDR, 40 GBs, and an ATI 9800 Pro, might not be the latest but even windows runs faster
<IdleOne> xcc:  right click on the desktop
<irvken> oh right, I've got it
<blanky> thanks mjr
<irvken> breezy it is then
<xcc> 2please help! i have troubles with fluxbox: libimlib2 not installed and cant find menu...
<ompaul> blanky, /usr/bin/python -=-- you can find this with which python
<rupan3> blanky: something's got to be wrong there
<blanky> rupan3, at first I thought it was a vid card problem but it isn't, cuase my 3d programs run fine
<mjr> blanky, though sometimes the trick #!/usr/bin/env python is used
<irvken> I think I'll leave the firefox update to tomorrow
<zipper> !dapper
<mjr> blanky, (env searches for python in the path)
<blanky> rupan3, please help me cuase I've been trying to fix this forever!
<mzinz> freebse, haha.
<blanky> thanks ompaul and mjr
<irvken> 5 linux installs in one day to get a working one is enough for me, don't want to break it yet
<blanky> rupan3, ?
<ompaul> blanky, np
<xcc> IdleOne, i do it )
<Unity> irvken: how did that happen?
<rupan3> blanky: i've been running xfce4 and my 2.4ghz fast as lightning with 512mb DDR on a 80 gig drive it shares half of with XP
<IdleOne> xcc:  it work?
<blanky> rupan3, exactly, and does GNOME or KDE run fine on your pc?
<xcc> yes but flux box is not installin'
<Unity> i like it when nerds feel the need to show off their hardware for no reason. "so i was writing my essay on my 3.8 GHZ 4 GIG RAM 500 GIG HDD"
<rupan3> blanky: they run alright, but not impressively quick
<blanky> exactly :'(
<IdleOne> !fluxbox
<ubotu> methinks fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<rupan3> blanky: xfce runs like a crack dealer from the cops
<irvken> I attempted to upgrade my 18 month old mepis install this morning and broke it to the point I caouldn't recover it, so I then atwice attempted to install the new version of mepis
<blanky> so much for frickin linux being faster, oh well I'm not fighting, dont wanna start a fight :(
<IdleOne> dinner time!
<navarone> rupan3, yeah I find xfce pretty fast too...and I'm on a Athlon 1.2ghz w/512 ram...and it's not that hard to make it seem pretty much like gnome anyway <s>
<blanky> rupan3, yeah but I thought that gnome or kde should run fine on such a pc
<irvken> which is very buggy
<rupan3> yeah it does run fine
<mangelo> im using ubuntu (debian..kernel 2.6.xxx i forget exact numbers). and im setting up a server for a windows based lan (w/ an ubuntu box as the fserver)
<mangelo> <mangelo> i can connect via putty, and ssh, but how do i configure the windows domain controllers (is that what i need to fix?) in order to have windows recognize it as a network drive
<rupan3> blanky: do you have any swap set up?
<irvken> after discussion with lilo no less (among others) I thought I'd give ubuntu a try
<wastrel> blanky:  upgrading to firefox 1.5 will speed up your web browsing too.  the ff 1.0.7 in breezy is dog slow for some reason
<flix> im using synaptic to install kdelibs4-dev, but it tells me "Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed", and then when I try to install that same error occurs for other packages... it never ends, how can I make synaptic download everything it needs to be downloaded so I can be set to download kdebase-dev package?
<mzinz> Is it possible to make a ls -l to connect/disconnect my LAN / WLAN connections?
<irvken> but the first time didn't work and this is the second
<irvken> which seems ok
<blanky> rupan3, like 500 mbs I think, or was it 1.5 gigs, how cna i check?
<rupan3> navarone: with all the themes and stuff, my xfce looks way sicker than i could have made gnome look
<Unity> irvken: you might have a hard time accidentally breaking ubuntu
<dyrne> blanky, for faster less memory etc install xubuntu as alternative to gnome
<rupan3> navarone: i've got it tricked out like a mexican lowrider
<k31th> rupan3: well happy with this deskto p
<blanky> wastrel, kay thanks
<amphi> mangelo: you need samba
<rupan3> k31th: good to hear it :)
<blanky> dyrne, thanks sir, but I thought that with linux, with all the 'its fast!' buzz going around, I'd be able to run gnome or kde adequately
<brenner> rupan3: screenshot?
<navarone> ruapn I am not too concerned with the look really...I try to keep things a bit darker to save the eyes though...but no big transparency or other effects
<navarone> rupan does it bounce at a button push? lol
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell blanky about ff1.5
<xcc> IdleOne, u undstnd me? i have fluxbox.deb only and which apt-get install libimlib2 i have no effect and dont find 'menu' for this manager
<irvken> biab, just going to try and mount the old drive with all my files on it
<k31th> blanky: go use windows ME thats alot faster than linux
<amphi> blanky: on what hw?
<blanky> k31th, you're right
<Dagda> haha
<k31th> no i was actually taking the piss
<flix> please, anyone?
<rupan3> navarone: it will once i can figure out how to stick luminocity on here and stay with my gtk/xfwm themes
<ompaul> k31th, please
<k31th> blanky: wat did u expect ?
<blanky> amphi, +2500 AMD Barton, 512MB DDR, 40 GBs, ATI Radeon 9800 PRO 128mb
<flix> im using synaptic to install kdelibs4-dev, but it tells me "Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed", and then when I try to install that same error occurs for other packages... it never ends, how can I make synaptic download everything it needs to be downloaded so I can be set to download kdebase-dev package?
<khafra> I just installed 64 bit Ubuntu, and have found that my MX 1000 stops responding randomly 'til I unplug and replug it.  Could this be a 64 specific driver issue?
<blanky> at first I thought it was a vid card prob but i guess it aint
<LiteHedded> how do you burn vob files in gnomebaker?
<k31th> to be able to install linux on a slow machine and it to run fast
<amphi> blanky: what's the problem?
<xcc> IdleOne, maybe libraries in my ubuntu have some conflicts?
<dyrne> blanky, on less than 512 mb ram i wouldnt use gnome or kde it would just frustrate me
<khafra> And should I do the 32 bit chroot thing, or just install 32 bit ubuntu?
<k31th> nlshould run fine
<k31th> blanky: should run fine*
<blanky> amphi, everything's too slow :'( I remember something about hardlink, or was it hotlink
<Verithrax> Can't figure out how to get my mike working under Linux. The mixer says it's working and I can hear myself when I turn on the microphone, but it's not recording.
<k31th> i do have a gig of ram tho
<Tinbasher> anybody here good with kororaa?
<blanky> k31th, yeah it should run fine, I have pretty big swap too, but it kinda isn't oh well
<amphi> blanky: is something eating your processor? top would tell you
<blanky> hmm letme check
<rupan3> blanky: how much space did you slice out for you swap partition?
<Installer36> flix make sure your repositories are upto date
<mjr> Verithrax, is there a red cross on the mic picture in the gnome volume control thing?
<k31th> blanky: try apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blanky> k31th, for xfce?
<k31th> yes
<Tinbasher> got a prompt but can't get gui to boot up
<blanky> rupan3, I think I got 1.5 gigs for my swap
<flix> installer36, thank you
<Verithrax> Nope.
<xcc> somebody tell me date of kde4 release
<amphi> blanky: dma is enabled on your hd?
<k31th> blanky: tbh i couldnt live with less than a gig these days
<Installer36> k31th can you do that with xfce if you have flux box
<k31th> but iv ran X on far less
<blanky> hey guys, I was thinking trying out KDE first to see if it was good, most likely wont stay with it but would it be pretty easy to uninstall/remove/purge? deborphan?
* amphi has run X on 32MB with no problems
<khafra> 64 bit vs. 32 bit Ubuntu:  Can it cause mouse issues?
<blanky> k31th, some of us have less of an economic status
<rupan3> blanky:
<mjr> khafra, not really
<rupan3> what i would do is make a separate partition for home
<k31th> blanky: i can understand that
<khafra> mjr: Damn. Then what could my problem with the MX 1000 stopping responding be?
<rupan3> and then just reinstall when you want to try the different ubuntu flavors
<k31th> Installer36: can you run xfce  and fluxbox ?
<mjr> blanky, well, pretty easy, you could eg. remove some essential KDE library and have pretty much the whole kit'n'kaboodle go with it
<varsendagger> hey can i physically install a new harddrive and then mmake part of it swap, or is that somthing that i needed to do at install?
<blanky> mjr, okay thanks sir
<blanky> thanks k31th to you too
<anthony> how do i mount my dvd/cd-rom drive? (has something to do with the unhide option and /etc/fstab, but can't remember exactly what)
<k31th> no worrys dude
<Installer36> if i already have flux box can i sudo apt-get install xfce aalso
<khafra> Would it be more trouble to do the 32 bit chroot thing for the programs that need it, or download and replace my 64 bit Ubuntu install with a 32 bit?
<k31th> Installer36: of corse
<bimberi> varsendagger: the former
<rupan3> varsendagger: you can slice a chunk off for swap, sure.
<amphi> blanky: did you find any process eating your cpu? what does uptime show your load average to be?
<Installer36> Thanks
<mjr> khafra, I'd do the chroot thing, but that's me
<k31th> you can add a swap part anytime
<mjr> khafra, in fact, I _have_ done the chroot thing
<blanky> amphi, sorry never found the resource viewer
<amphi> k31th: or file, for that matter
<k31th> indeed
<amphi> blanky: type uptime in a terminal
<blanky> amphi, , nevermind I found it
<khafra> Hehe, aright then.  I've never chrooted, so I'll do it for the experience, in  case I ever wanna Apache
<amphi> blanky: or top
<brenner> anthony: are you in console-mode? b/c gnome should automount your discs
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<blanky> amphi, nothing's really taking cycles away that much, but my java process is taking 298 mb of virtual memory
<varsendagger> k31th, do i just format it and then go to fstab?
<blanky> was, I closed limewire
<amphi> blanky: what's your load average?
<blanky> firefox is taking like 110.3 mb
<k31th> varsendagger: ?? wat was the question ? are you trying to add a swap part ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Do I need version 2.6.15 of the kernel to use PPTP to connect to a VPN?
<blanky> wow not even windows, unless this is different
<Rob_Dude> Grrrr
<k31th> blanky: ff loves to eat ram
<Artemis3> its the same in windows
<anthony> brenner: i think i got it "mount /media/cdrom/" is what i did and it seems to  be  working, thanks =)
<flix> installer36, you are the man!! Thank you, the repositories I had were for ubuntu 5.04 and not for 5.10,  I got them off ubuntuguide.org, which was a mistake because the info there is for 5.04, thank you again
<amphi> blanky: ff is taking 'only' 237MB here ;(
<Rob_Dude> So...if I were to download 70mb worth of Linux kernel headers using apt-get; where would I find those files?
<blanky> amphi, lol
<k31th> let me look here
<blanky> I'm a try install KDE
<Installer36> you welcome
<Artemis3> just don't leave it open forever, with a session saver just close it and open it from time to time
<brenner> Rob_Dude: dpkg  -L <package name>
<Rob_Dude> Sweet
<amphi> blanky: I have an ok cpu and 1.5GB ram on this laptop, but I still prefer lightweight window managers; openbox at the moment
<k31th> 586mb of ram being used atm
<blanky> openbox?
<Rob_Dude> Hey, how would I make one of those 'virtual directories' or linked directories?
<Rob_Dude> er, bah, I don't even know what it's called
<Artemis3> 1,5gb in a laptop....
<amphi> blanky: apt-cache show openbox
<k31th> yeah...
<blanky> LOL Artemis3 , i know
<dyrne> blanky, thats like the ultimate in minimalism
<amphi> Artemis3: it came with 512MB but I got 1GB upgrade
<k31th> skills
<Artemis3> which lightweight wm you like?
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone familiar with connecting to a VPN with PPTP?
<Razor-X`> Ratpoison forever! :D.
<k31th> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<Artemis3> hmm
<EnsignRedshirt> k31th: OK, just wondering...
<amphi> Artemis3: I use openbox ATM - I was using wmii, but it was buggy and slow, and now the devs have removed sloppy focus; I have openbox set up so I can do everything via keyboard anyway
<k31th> EnsignRedshirt: are you connecting from linux there is a front end tool...
<Artemis3> i like wmaker
<k31th> pptpconfig iirc
<k31th> its in apt as well iirc
<Jae686> guys
<Artemis3> ok, interesting
<Jae686> how do i set a PATH on ubuntu ?
<k31th> right bedtime, night all
<Artemis3> for us with memory in the "megs" range
<wastrel> Jae686:  path for what?
<brenner> Rob_Dude: use ln -s?  i could be horribly wrong though
<EnsignRedshirt> k31th: I have the package pptp-linux installed, but that does not give me pptpconfig.
<amphi> Artemis3: I used wmaker a long while back
<maxkelley> forwha?
<Artemis3> i still like it..
<amphi> Artemis3: yeah, it's a treat for me to finally have a large amount of ram
<Jae686> for a dir
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> im having an issue with xv
<Artemis3> hmm with that ram you could use e17 with all the bells and whistles
<jmg> xvinfo shows an overlay device but it doesnt want to work
<Jae686> i put it on /etc/profile, but it does not show on the "env" command
<amphi> Artemis3: povray eats that ram quite well ;)
<Artemis3> ah well, there is always that...
<amphi> Artemis3: I'm not interested in wm eyecandy really
<Verithrax> Ah, works  now.
<Artemis3> and pc emulation
<EnsignRedshirt> The VPN network that I am trying to connect has pretty simple instructions... for Win2K or XP.
<Verithrax> People with VIA 82xx boards: The mike is connected to the capture device, not to the microphone one, for some reason.
<amphi> Artemis3: yeah, I run sometimes 3 guest OSes under qemu
<Artemis3> that explains it
<wastrel> Jae686:  did you log out & back in again?
<Jae686> Artemis3,  beware that e17 segfaults to hell and back
<Jae686> wastrel, y
<EnsignRedshirt> Jae686: ...at least is comes back :)
<Jae686> most of the time
<EnsignRedshirt> s/is/it/
<Artemis3> amphi had plenty of memory for debugging ^^
<cas> Does anyone knows a simple way to encode parts of a dvd to an avi/mpg?
<cas> I have ripped the vob files, but can't find a video editor that can edit them.
<rupan3> good question
<Toma-> cas, use acidrip or dvdrip to extract them and encode them to an mpeg
<mike-e_> 12  *  *  *  * ~/public_html/chicagochat/IRCStats-1.0/gen <--will that run my shell script every 12 minutes or at the 12'th minute of every hour?
<anthony> if the command for mount is mnt, what's the command for un-mounting?
<Jae686> its a pitty that e17 is taking soo long
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> how do you un-bz2 an archive
<blanky> bunzip?
<Jae686> if it came out "stable" a few years ago.....
<cas> Toma-: but i still need to edit them, and it would save me days encode time if i could edit them before encoding
<brenner> anthony: umount
<mike-e_> bunzip2 file
<avu> mike-e_: the latter. */12 instead of 12 would do the first
<Madpilot> blanky, just double-click on it, the Archive Manager should open
<avu> mike-e_: see man 5 crontab
<anthony> brenner: what about stoppinga device?
<mike-e_> ok thanks
<amphi> Artemis3: heh
<rupan3> blanky: tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<brenner> anthony: stopping?
<Toma-> cas encoding to mpeg doesnt take long. a vob is basically an encrypted mpeg anyway. all youre doing is removing the encryption...
<anthony> brenner: yes, i'm trying to unmount my cd rom, it says it's busy, so i have to stop it first
<Artemis3> needs more people developing, or maybe ebuntu should open some rewards ;)
<Toma-> and mpeg is an uncompress format, so any video editor should be able to do it
<amphi> cas: you can use mplayer -dumpstream and just dump what you want
<khafra> Why does my Logitech MX1000 mouse just stop responding for no apparent reason every 3-5 minutes of use (doesn't happen when I'm away) and not start responding 'til I pull out the usb connector and put it in again?
<brenner> anthony: it's not currently in use is it?
<anthony> brenner: no it's not
<brenner> anthony: in that case, if umount doesn't seem to be working. i'd just force it and do a 'sudo eject'
<blanky> how do you un-tar an archive
<amphi> anthony: something may be using the mount point as a working directory
<blanky> tar xvf?
<ttread> anthony you could try lsof | grep cdrom
<amphi> blanky: tar.gz?
<biloyp> what command do I use to see a list of processes
<blanky> amphi, just .tar
<ttread> it will tell you which app is tying it tup
<amphi> blanky: yeah, tar xvf foo.tar
<stingray|> biloyp, you could use "top" or "ps aux"
<khafra> It's like I only have so many feet I can move the mouse before it dies, and I have to reset it.
<amphi> blanky: the 'v' is just for verbose listing
<blanky> yeah i know, thanks amphi
<biloyp> thx stingray
<anthony> it's wine acting up, trying to install world of warcraft throught he cd-rom, haha, now i have to change the installation cd
<stingray|> np
<Rob_Dude> Does WoW run with Wine?
<SherckoM> hi hello
<cas> Toma-, amphi: tnx i will try it, do you know a GUI video editor by any change?
<anthony> i'm trying to get it to run, following the howto posted on ubuntu forum
<Verithrax> Can I get KDE from the standard Ubuntu repos?
<anthony> just trying to stop this damn device so i can eject my cd rom
<SherckoM> :o
<Rob_Dude> That's awesome.
<amphi> cas: LIVES is a simple one, not overly useful I don't think, and there's cinelerra - I don't know of others
<Madpilot> Verithrax, yes - install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Rob_Dude> LoL, except the whole reason I installed Linux was to stop playing games all day
<SherckoM> anyone has ran RAID HD's on linux 2.6 ?
<Rob_Dude> ;)
<SherckoM> liek me Rob_Dude xD
<mike-e_> I'm trying to start a crontab that runs a shell script in a sub directory in a shell account of mine, for irc channel stats. the crontab needs to execute a binary however in the crontab file I specified */30  *  *  *  * /public_html/chicagochat/IRCStats-1.0/gen - I get a cron mail to my account saying /public_html/chicagochat/IRCStats-1.0/gen: not found - any ideas on how i can get it working?
<stingray|> i installed linux just to play a lot of tuxracer =/
<SherckoM> has anyone run SATA Raid disks on linux 2.6 ?
<trooper00> i'm looking for an affordable laptop that will run linux without many major glitches. is the dell inspiron 6000 a good choice? anyone using this notebook?
<cas> amphi: i will check them out, i was looking for cinerella but forgot the name and couldn't find it anywhere
<Verithrax> Cool, thanks.
<amphi> cas: 'cinelerra' I believe ;)
<brenner> stingray|: is that still shareware?
<Artemis3> used to be called broadcast...
<amphi> Artemis3: what? cinelerra?
<Artemis3> yes
<elektronaut> hi everybody! i need a new kernel as i got some problem with vmware. already tried 2.6.15 which gave me a lot of trouble. i want to try 2.6.14. what do you advice: 2.6.14.7 or a patched 2.6.14 (ck9 or archck7)?
<cas> amphi: cant find it in dapper
<EnsignRedshirt> OK, so I ran the "vpn" script that I found in the ubuntu wiki, and it didn't report any errors.  How know it is working?  Sorry for the dumb question, but... how do I *use* a VPN?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/How know/How do I know/
<brenner> mike-e_: does /public_html/chicagochat/IRCStats-1.0/gen actually exist?
<elektronaut> oh yes, i'm using breezy.
<mike-e_> brenner : yes
<Rob_Dude> elektronaut:  I just finished installing VMware Server - what's the error you are getting?
<amphi> cas: you could try an build it, but I suspect it's a pain
<biloyp> xmule don't work so good....doesn't want to close..hcommand linead to kill it from
<elektronaut> i have vmware workstation.
<brenner> mike-e_: just checking
<babo> I have a sed problem, I want the output of URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION=`php -r "echo rawurlencode('$URL_ENCODED_DESCRIPTION');"` to be assigned to my shell variable after being run through the sed command     sed 's/%0A%0D/%0A%0D/g'  ?
<mike-e_> brenner: all it is is a script that runs the following command: ircstats ~/eggdrop/logs/chicagochat.log ircstats.cfg
<Rob_Dude> (I'm a newb, but I thought you might be having the same issue)
<babo> I seem to only be able to process sed in a file ... I want it in a shell variable
<jj_> hello
<stingray|> brenner, no idea, i was kidding
<stingray|> havent played tuxracer for years
<aridese> hi guys how do i convert from asf to mp3
<matthew_w> Hey, is there something like Visual C++ for Linux?  Like, an GUI/IDE?
<elektronaut> Rob_Dude: At first it worked.
<matthew_w> s/an/a
<wastrel> babo:  you can't run sed on a shell variable, you can however pipe input to sed.
<Jsm> hi iv installed apache thru the package mangment and i need to knlow were it installs it
<aridese> matthew_w, other than a text editor, noo... use VMware or Wine, or go back to windows if you want to develop
<Verithrax> Does Dapper come with Firefox 1.5?
<_jason> Verithrax: yes
<blanky> matthew_w, monodevelop is looking a lot like it, then there's eclipse-sdk which I recommend
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, nevermind - my fault
<EnsignRedshirt> matthew_w: I haven't tried them, but check out anjuta or kdevelop.
<babo> wastrel: but how do I store the sed output ?
<jj_> need helping printing to a WIndows XP shared printer. tried everything I could
<aridese> matthew_w, there's some half-assed shits like anjuta or eclipse, but you won't be happy with them
<matthew_w> aridese; that's a bit depressing.  I heard Kdevelop was good.
<Verithrax> Nice. I should consider early adoption.
<blanky> aridese, leave if you won't be helping
<amphi> blanky: wtf?
<aridese> blanky, i'm not helping?
<blanky> matthew_w, kdevelop is okay, anjuta I've heard some good things, eclipse is okay
<Jsm> hi iv installed apache thru the package mangment and i need to knlow were it installs it
<biloyp> college I went to stopped teaching C++ and switched to java teaching? is C++ dieing?
<blanky> monodevelop might bring you closer to the msv.net if you're into .net
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jsm about lamp
<aridese> matthew_w, just grab VMware workstation / player and install visual C++ and be done with it
<elkbuntu> jsm /var/www
<Jsm> ty
<aridese> matthew_w, nothing beats the rel thing
<blanky> biloyp, not really, people just think that Java is the next big thing, teachers are ignorant, they think C++ is old, and it is, but it's still widely used today
<amphi> biloyp: hope so, ditto java
<wastrel> babo:   FOO=`echo $BAR | sed 's/bar/foo/'`
<matthew_w> aridese; that's ok.  I'm trying to stay away from the proprietary junk.  From what I've seen, there's always a better alternative.
<wastrel> babo:  there are probably more elegant solutions, maybe ask in #bash
<aridese> matthew_w, heh, check out kdevelop / monodevelop / anjuta / eclipse... you'll only be dissapointed, though
<elektronaut> Rob_Dude: but then i wanted to give the vm access to an ubuntu partition. that resulted in vmware freeze.
<matthew_w> s'ok.
<varsendagger> k31th, yeah i am trying to add a swap partition
<amphi> matthew_w: just use vim or emacs like everyone else ;)
<biloyp> yeah I know it is used still..just was wondering....I tok 2 classes of C++ and my brain hurt
<blanky> matthew_w, I still consider those being any better than emacs or vim, but of course it depends on how comfortable you are with what environment
<biloyp> guess I wasn't cut out to be a programmer
<matthew_w> I want something to spare me the grueling pig-work of doing int Main's and crappy X11 sizings for the gfx, etc.
<Jsm> ok next thing were are the apache config files stored?
<amphi> biloyp: that's a sign of sanity ;)
<biloyp> amphi: haha
<blanky> matthew_w, but aridese is right, nothing will beat the real thing, tis why I still use windows to develop
<elektronaut> Rob_Dude: so i read in the forum that i should try it with another kernel
<babo> wastrel: there is never anyone around in #bash, but I think that works ... thanks
<phreak97> is the ubuntu loading screen at boot meant to have a moving progress bar?
<phreak97> mine doesnt work
<Syco54645> can anyone help me with setting up xorg with the nvidia drivers?  i try to run 1280x1024 and it just wont work, but before i use the nvidia drivers it works fine in that resolution
<blanky> phreak97, how so
<NCLife> my k3b dont want to start up
<NCLife> how could i reinstall it?
<aridese> blanky, or VMWare workstation -- what i use
<amphi> biloyp: "If you think C++ is not overly complicated, just what is a protected abstract virtual base pure virtual private destructor and when was the last time you needed one?" ;)
<blanky> phreak97, there's a usplash command that supposedly fixes it (fixed mine), though I don't remember
<matthew_w> But you can't develop for Linux in Windows.
<ACU> Good Evening ---- I need to configure a DUAL HEAD - ubuntu and I have terible time with it --- any GUI application which can do it ---- or any way to do it easy
<phreak97> blanky, it comes up, the bar does nothing, then it goes back to text based
<biloyp> amphi:   huh?
<aridese> amphi, heh you don't need one :-P
<amphi> aridese: I haven't yet ;)
<blanky> phreak97, again, usplash, though I don't remember the exact command
<navarone> amphi I try to stay away from anything that destroys privates...<s>
<phreak97> blanky, where would i find it?
<aridese> amphi, so it's not that complicated
<ACU> Good Evening ---- I need to configure a DUAL HEAD - ubuntu and I have terible time with it
<biloyp> amphi I don't know but can I put it in a bong and smoke it?
<aridese> java = slow, vm'd language
<elektronaut> nobody got advice on breezy either with 2.6.14.7 or 2.6.14 with patch ck or archck?
<aridese> i don't know why they dont just teach C++ :-/
<brenner> Syco54645: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<AskHL> aridese, why do you think java is so slow?
<blanky> phreak97, I dont know but I just ran it right now and it got messed up
<aridese> AskHL, it's in a VM -- it'll be slower than a C++ countertype
<Jsm> ok next thing were are the apache config files stored?
<phreak97> lol..
<amphi> biloyp: or a hint from one of the masters: "object-oriented design is the roman numerals of computing."
<AskHL> It has primitive types and stuff, it's not that bad
<aridese> my god
<aridese> are you people serious?
<blanky> hmm?
<aridese> OOP and C++ is bad?
<aridese> what? what channel is this?
<Klick_> hey all, can anyone help me figure out what happened to my wirless network, i followed a step by step on getting ipw2200 working, and it was working perfectly, now after i rebooted it all doesnt work, and i cant even remove the bad module that its loading automaticaly for some reason
<blanky> no, who said
<AskHL> You can compile it to machine code as well
<BeOSMrX> hello friends, I have ubuntu 5.04 live cd. I need to accomplish this task, please tell me how. Create 1 100% partition on my new 250GB hdd.
<biloyp> enough amphi....my brain is starting to hurt
<brenner> #ubuntu-offtopic people
<wastrel> please take C++/java war into #ubuntu-offtopic
<aridese> wastrel, nothing stands in the way of a holy jihad :-P
<Jsm> so can any one help me ?
<blanky> Jsm, just ask your question
<wastrel> aridese:  at least argue about something interesting then...  vi/emacs perhaps ;] 
<amphi> Jsm: /etc/apache might be a good place to start looking
<Jsm> OK
<aridese> wastrel, notepad > *
<blanky> Jsm, search for 'httpd.conf' I believe
<NCLife> i can start k3b only with sudo k3b from a terminal, and it seems it doesnt burn dvds well
<EnsignRedshirt> Jsm: /etc/apache2
<Syco54645> brenner: http://pastebin.com/575926
<Syco54645> tehre it is
<ACU> BeOS --- I do not know if ubuntu live has it but KNOPIX sure have it --- GPARTED or something like this allows you to both shrink or reformat any drive --- isprety culo
<NCLife> should i reinstall it?
<elektronaut> is anybody using a custom kernel with LVM in use? this seems to be troublesome.
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<elkbuntu> BeOSMrX, unless you have like a gigabyte of ram, you're going to need a swap partition for comfortable computing
<BeOSMrX> excuse me, I no nothing about computers and don't understand babble
<wastrel> Klick_:  what is the rogue module you're having trouble with?
<BeOSMrX> I just need to create one simple 1 100% partition, does NOT matter what type it is
<BeOSMrX> from with in the live cd
<Jsm> Found it ;) /etc/apache2 , opps some one told me that just after i looked away
<amphi> BeOSMrX: Yes, how is their snake today, amphi? pants of the democracy of belarus with extra cream
<aridese> BeOSMrX, sup homie, fire up fdisk
<BeOSMrX> is this, a command line thing ?
<brenner> Syco54645: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<aridese> BeOSMrX, and then type C, press enter twice
<elkbuntu> BeOSMrX, that's not my point. you're going to need some of that 250gb as a seperate parition called a swap partition, which is like extra memory
<BeOSMrX> so if I was to do this, I should learn how to use 'fdisk'
<aridese> BeOSMrX, then t, 1, 86
<Jae686> is there a CLI quide ?
<aridese> BeOSMrX, then p, confirm
<khafra> Why would gam_server take 320 megs of RAM?
<amphi> BeOSMrX: cfdisk is a bit easier
<BeOSMrX> well
<aridese> BeOSMrX, then exit and save changes. ka ching
<brenner> ubotu: tell Jae686 about cli
<ACU> BeOSMrx --- just use GParted ---- in Knopix --- is straight forward --- and allows you to do anything you want --- when I shrink an existing partition on a laptop (do dual boot) it took like 3 hours
<Syco54645> brenner: monitorrange: 31-70, 55-120
<aridese> BeOSMrX, or you could use "parted"... it's in the start bard
<BeOSMrX> okay which one, cfdisk of fdisk ?
<BeOSMrX> what ?
<BeOSMrX> I only have ubuntu 5.04
<BeOSMrX> live cd
<BeOSMrX> nothing else
<aridese> BeOSMrX, ok buddy... command line you go, type, sudo apt-get install gparted
<matthew_w> Hey I installed Anjuta
<aridese> matthew_w, > : )
<Jae686> thx BenC
<aridese> matthew_w, i told you so
<Jae686> erm
<Jae686> brenner
<matthew_w> and it's not quite what I meant.  It's a good C++ compiler with visuality
<BeOSMrX> I also don't have internet aridese
<anthony> Jae686: i find linuxcommand.org to be a very good CLI tutorial site
<maxkelley> anjuta's a person.
<matthew_w> But I meant something different.
<Jae686> and btw
<Jae686> how do we get anjuta to use crosscompilers?
<aridese> we dont. get a Real IDE
<rupan3> hehe
<brenner> Syco54645: replace it with this: http://pastebin.com/575934
<maxkelley> anjuta's not a person?
* maxkelley is scared
<brenner> Syco54645: your monitor rates were really weird
<buulian> does anyone know if you can just update from 5.10 to Dapper w/o completely reinstalling?
<matthew_w> Like something where I can Draw a window, and it will write the code, so I don't have to do that horsework I've not done in like 3 years.
<Jae686> real ide == ?
<rupan3> my mom just called and i tried to sell her on installing ubuntu.
<BeOSMrX> I've already booted the ubuntu 5.04 live cd, and thru the start menus i did not find an hdd partition utility
<brenner> Jae686: no worries....and no idea on the 2nd question
<ACU> OK ---- anyone knows to configure ubuntu for DUAL HEAD
<brenner> buulian: yes, you can
<Syco54645> brenner: well i will go and try this right now, if it doesnt work i will be back... if it does i will again be back (to thank you of course)
<rupan3> BeOSMrX: gParted is the partition utility
<maxkelley> ACU: Check the wiki
<khafra> What's a normal amount of RAM for gam_server to use?  Doesn't seem like monitoring for file changes should take 320 megs.
<buulian> would you suggest ubuntu for a Computer Science student?
<rupan3> BeOSMrX: if you can't find it, try the find file utility
<BeOSMrX> rupan3, where does that show in the start menu ?
<matthew_w> Or
<BeOSMrX> is there an image showing this ?
<buulian> or should I just go Mac?
<brenner> Syco54645: see you soon :)
<BeOSMrX> I don't have a printer to remember this
<aridese> buulian, try mac.. prettier interface
<navarone> BeOSMrX, if it doesn't matter what partition type like you said why not just use a windows boot disk with fdisk?
<amphi> buulian: I'd suggest debian or slackware
<dejx> am
<dejx> what's the package
<matthew_w> BeOSMrX; open a terminal, by going accessories-terminal, and then type "gParted"
<brenner> buulian: either is fine.
<dejx> of C header files?
<buulian> there's no real difference?
<amphi> buulian: or netbsd
<brenner> dejx: build-essential
<BeOSMrX> great, matthew_w that will work. is it gui ?
<ACU> buulian --- for a Computer Student ----- Debian is the way ---
<wastrel> buulian:  you could always dual-boot
<buulian> anything besides windows?
<dejx> and where is that then?
<brenner> buulian: you can always run ubuntu on your mac :)
<wastrel> and as a CS student, unless you need a working system, LFS is the way to go ;] 
<dejx> ==/usr/src/linux/include
<amphi> buulian: or plan 9 perhaps
<BeOSMrX> and navarone, I ONLY have ubuntu 5.04 live cd, and microsoft is banned from my house
<dejx> here isnt?
<BenC> Jae686: for what? :)
<Rob_Dude> dejx:  I had some troubles with that myself when I was installing vmware
<ACU> buulian--- I am using Ubuntu in powerpc *right now ---
<nbjayme> Can u play realmeadia without having to install the RealMedia player?  Also, is there a way to convert these files to ogg/mp3? I am under ubuntu-breezy.
<warpzone> hey guys, having a strange problem with 'sudo'. when used, no error messages appear, but no commands are executed, including the GUI updater
<navarone> BeOSMrX, I take it you are not at home now then?
<dejx> rob yes i'm installing vmware
<buulian> the thing is that i've got a really nice AMD laptop, and an Ipod- I don't know whether to change to linux or completely reinvest in mac hardware
<dejx> and what did you do?
<Alexi5> ubuntu king of all linux distros
<ACU> nbjayme ---- is too much work ---- just install RealPlayer
<BeOSMrX> navarone, I am at home
<Rob_Dude> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<nbjayme> ACU, ok. thanks.  ;)
<navarone> BeOSMrX, I thought you had no internet?
<wastrel> buulian:  if you have that kind of money to throw around, send me the AMD and get yourself a mac :] 
<rupan3> buulian: i'd definately try out ubuntu
<BeOSMrX> I won't from my live cd
<Rob_Dude> but after that I still had to use ln to get the path to match
<BeOSMrX> i wont be needing it, so I won't install anything either
<biloyp> FYI use amule instead of xmule
<nbjayme> ACU, will it allow me to convert to other formats?
<Jae686> BenC, its was a glitch from the nick completion feature from x-chat :P
<warpzone> been using Ubuntu for a week and loving it. Just a couple things you need to adjust.
<Jae686> well
<Rob_Dude> It put the headers into /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10 instead of into /usr/src/linux
<rupan3> i've been using it for a short time too, about two weeks
<Alexi5> doesn't xmule and amule do the same thing
<wastrel> warpzone:  you probably removed yourself from the admin group
<Jae686> i use it since last year
<rupan3> it's the first linux distro i really flipped on
<biloyp> ALexis yeah but xmule wouldnt close in a gui environment
<ACU> buulian ---- I have a laptop which dual boots UBuntu and Windows ---------that's tough -- I do not about conversion  I needed RealPlayer for streamcasts
<Griff> it only took me 2 weeks for it to become my primary OS
<biloyp> had to kill it from command line
<warpzone> wastrel: what's the file to edit to enter myself back in?
<rupan3> it's already got me combing my windows partition for stuff i want to save so i can pave it over and add more space to /home
<wastrel> warpzone:  well you'd need to use sudo ;] 
<anthony> is there any reason that my ctrl +alt +f1 doesn't work anymore? =(
<warpzone> wastrel: hahaha, I'll just use su, right, from the command line?
<dejx> Thank you for information Rob_Dude
<wastrel> warpzone:  you have a root password?  that works :]   typically you would use vigr to edit the /etc/groups file
<rupan3> anthony: you can't get to a plain console login?
<BeOSMrX> so, I will have to use this exact command from the terminal 'gParted' do I need to have a root terminal or just normal terminal ?
<anthony> rupan3: nope
<rupan3> BeOSMrX: run it with sudo
<matthew_w> BeOSMrX; not sure
<wastrel> warpzone:  you want to add yourself back to the adm group i believe.
<rupan3> anthony: what's your desktop environment
<Syco54645> brenner: well at least x got up again with the new config.  when at gdm the screen was too large for the monitor so it decided to scroll.  now in gnome my resolution is 1280x960.  this the the problem that i always have when using the nvidia drives.... what is up with them?
<BeOSMrX> well the live cd has root terminal, and normal which one
<warpzone> wastrel: I'll give it a shot, thanks a bunch man
<wastrel> gl
<anthony> rupan3: well only through shutting down xserver through ctrl + alt + backspace, but some times i don't want to shut down xserver; i am using gnome
<raggi> yo, need a quick bit of help
<raggi> can't find a usb drive that's coming up in dmesg
<rupan3> i forget where it's located, but there is a gnome utility for setting hotkeys
<amphi> raggi: /dev/sda1 is always worth a try ;)
<BeOSMrX> Well, I WILL run it from the root terminal, since I had to run it with 'su'
<rupan3> i'd first make sure that it isn't remapping those keys
<sagarp> in bash, what does !~ do?
<raggi> amphi: thx, i saww it say /dev/sda, but i wasn't sure, could see it on ls /dev
<rupan3> !~ means "not home"
<ubotu> rupan3: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rupan3> right?
<Teecee_Home> I just installed ubuntu 5.10 on a IBM M51 and for some reason after the install my monitor says the input is not supported...How can I change the resolution without being able to see the screen after the ubuntu splash screen comes up
<IceDC571> What's that one bootable cd and software that checks your memory? I'm trying to remember..
<jimmyoz> #nacimiento
<BeOSMrX> I will use this thanku for the help and suggestion http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<IceDC571> Something with 95 in it, I think
<succubus_-_> hey.. just wondering if this would be possible, and if so how. --on campus each student is designated a student drive that can be accessed anywhere on the network. i have it mapped on my Windows XP machine and i was looking to the the same with Ubuntu.. anyone?
<brenner> Syco54645: sys>pref>screen res.
<brenner> Syco54645: can you choose 1280x1024?
<Syco54645> brenner: i did have it working once with the nvidia drivers.  but unfortunately i was on gentoo and then the drive crashed
<Syco54645> brenner: no i cannot.
<morphineinduced> hey is there a forum around here or do they only help people through the irc
<brenner> Syco54645: having an ati card ... i'm deferring to nvidia owners. sorry. :-/
<IceDC571> ..ah, memtest86
<Toma-> !forum
<ubotu> well, forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<sagarp> rupan3, but many folders are "not home", yet when i do echo !~ it prints out the same thing everytime
<rupan3> succubus_-_: there's probably a howto on wiki.ubuntu.com on mounting network drives
<Toma-> there you go morphineinduced
<rupan3> sagarp: and what's that?
<raggi> hmm, getting read errors now
<raggi> :-/
<Toma-> !wiki
<morphineinduced> thanks
<raggi> might explain it
<Syco54645> brenner: well thankyou for the help.  i just dont understand what this drivers problem is
<succubus_-_> rupan3, would i need to do something so that i can write to NTFS?
<sagarp> rupan3, some command that i ran a long time ago
<mike-e_> is it possible to make a crontab NOT send a mail to the user account?
<Curtman> Can anyone tell me why when I try to mount one of my drives, it says "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/tunes/ busy", but it's not mounted?
<LycoLoco> Anyone know of any programs to send iso files to an xbox for Linux/ubuntu?
<Teecee_Home> Anyone know how I can change the resolution before the splash screen?
<rupan3> succubus_-_: check the synaptic package manager.. search for ntfs.. but linux has a few compatibility issues with ntfs, you might want to read up on that first
<brenner> Syco54645: now worries.  good luck
<brenner> s/now/no
<rupan3> succubus_-_: check teh wiki
<wastrel> !~ eh
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wastrel
<succubus_-_> i'm checking now.. thanks.
<brenner> Teecee_Home: i.e. before usplash?!
<phreak97> ok, blanky is gone, but can anyone else help me? when i boot up my pc and it gets to the ubuntu loading screen (equivilent to the winxp loading screen) the loading bar doesnt do anything, in the bottom left it says "loading <something>" then goes back to text based loading progress until it gets into linux..
<brenner> Teecee_Home: or before gdm?
<Syco54645> brenner: well i know that i am not in the minority because a search for the problem on google will return alot of results
<jimmyoz> hola
<ttread> succubus_-_  the linux kernel can read from ntfs but can't write
<Teecee_Home> brenner: before the brown ubunutu logo pops up telling about all the stuff it is processing, just before the screen that asks for your username and pword
<rupan3> there's a tool or two that'll let you write to ntfs but you run the risk of corrupting your data
<Teecee_Home> i see the splash screen, but as soon as it switches to the login screen I get input not supported on my monitor
<rupan3> i know there's a tool to fix the ntfs partition before you mount it to windows so it doesn't destroy it, but i don't know how well it works
<xanavim> how do I discover the device name of an SD card plugged into my usb port?
<LycoLoco> Anyone know of any programs to send iso files to an xbox for Linux/Ubuntu?
<succubus_-_> alright.. it's no biggy. not worth the risk
<ubuntu> hehe
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<rupan3> succubus_-_: is your student drive ntfs?
<phreak97> anyone else have a prolem with the brown ubuntu loading screen?
<succubus_-_> rupan3, yes it is.
<brenner> Teecee_Home: usplash = brown logo & scrolling text ... gdm = login.  i still don't get you.  where exactly do you want to change?
<Curtman> Can anyone tell me why when I try to mount one of my drives, it says "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/tunes/ busy", but it's not mounted?
<brenner> Teecee_Home: the order is: grub>usplash>gdm
<phreak97> brenner, he needs to change his resolution/refresh rate down
<Teecee_Home> brenner: I see the usplash,l but not the gdm
<phreak97> it's too high for his monitor
<Teecee_Home> gdm= input not supported on monitor
<Teecee_Home> it is that way on my 19 and my dell 24"
<xanavim> nevermind, I found it
<Rob_Dude> Wow, this is wierd...
<me> hell, its me
<Rob_Dude> I've got Ubuntu running.  It runs everything I want and need
<ubuntu> hi it's me
<_jason> ubuntu: hi you
<Rob_Dude> I've spent so much time trying to get linux setup...that now I don't know what to do
<phreak97> Teecee_Home, i dont know how to do it properly, but you could plug in another monitor then chane the settings down then plug that one back in
<Rob_Dude> It's like, what's my purpose?  Where do I go from here.
<brenner> Teecee_Home: do you see a blue screen and get dumped to console-mode?
<Rob_Dude> I'm scared...but excited.
<bimberi> Curtman: Is something else mounted to that directory?  If not, Is there a shell with the current working directory of /media/tunes?
<Curtman> bimberi: Nope.  It does it after a reboot, even if I boot into single user mode.
<Teecee_Home> brenner: no. I see a black screen with "Input Not Supported" bouncing around directly after usplash is done
<_jason> Curtman: have you tried mounting to a different directory?
<Curtman> _jason, Yep.
<ubuntu> Is Ubuntu run safty ? I didn't install any virus-protecter .
<Teecee_Home> phreak97: I have 4 monitors, 3 dell 24" and 1 19"
<phreak97> brenner, the not supported is displayed by his monitor because the display ubuntu is giving it is outside its specs
<freebse> is the gcc 4.0 pakage broken in uuntu
<FlannelKing> Teecee_Home: have you tried switching into a terminal? (ctrl-alt-f1)?
<_jason> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Curtman> _jason: I took the drive out and put it in another box, (gentoo) and it mounts fine.  Put it back in this one, and it just won't mount.
<phreak97> Teecee_Home, ever used any of those in your ubuntu machine?
<Teecee_Home> FlannelKing: which will be grub >?
<brenner> Teecee_Home: phreak97 seems to know what's going on more than me. :-/
<afonit> I did in the terminal gconf, that that did not bring up gconf, how do I get into gconf?
<freebse> it is broken on every installation I did on every client we got here
<FlannelKing> Teecee_Home: no, bash.  Wait for it to go "input not supported" then switch to a terminal.
<brenner> Teecee_Home: but i suggest booting into recovery mopde and reconfigging xorg
<Teecee_Home> ok there
<warpzone> this is going to sound pretty dumb, but does anybody know where I can find a manual for 'vigr'? I have no clue how to use it
<Teecee_Home> FlannelKing: I am there now
<navarone> phreak97,  I found this thread (about Suse actually) that may shed some light on Teecee_Home 's prob  http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread27341-1.html
<FlannelKing> Teecee_Home: now you just have to log in, then change your resolution.  I don't know how, but, that's the easy part.  There are tutorials and stuff.
<_jason> Curtman: well if you are positive it isn't getting mounted elsewhere ('mount' command) I don't know what else to check
<Teecee_Home> FlannelKing: thanks boss, I appreciate it
<Curtman> _jason, Damn..  Neither do I.  That's why I came here.  :(
<_jason> warpzone: 'man vigr'?
<afonit> how does one access gconf?
<phreak97> navarone, similar issue, but not exactly the same
<_jason> Curtman: don't worry there are a lot of smarter people than me around, just ask again in a bit
<brenner> _jason: interesting read.  good to know we're a hard target
<warpzone> _jason: lol, I meant like, how to edit lines in vigr? man doesnt do much for it
<navarone> Teecee_Home, are you using a lcd screen? They say lcd's require lower refresh rates than crt's...maybe you need to lower refresh rate
<_jason> warpzone: what editor are you using?
<phreak97> doesn anyone know how to change the gnome desktop resolution and monitor refresh via console?
<bimberi> Curtman: an existing line in /etc/fstab getting in the way? (guessing)
<Teecee_Home> navarone: yes I am
<afonit> got it, it is gconf-editor
<warpzone> _jason: trying to edit the groups using vigr
<brenner> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brenner> phreak97, Teecee_Home : see above
<Teecee_Home> already there, ty guys
<Curtman> bimberi: in fstab, I have: "/dev/hdb1       /media/tunes    ext3    defaults        0       2", like it should be.  It used to mount fine.
<GeorgeAScott> when i type make after ./configuring a program it tells me no targets are specified and no make file found.
<_jason> warpzone: readlink -f $(which editor)
<warpzone> _jason: thanks!
<phreak97> alright, anyone want to help my problem now? :P\
<jimcooncat> phreak97, i missed it
<_jason> warpzone: ? that just tells you the editor (I think)
<phreak97> jimcooncat, the progress bar on my brown ubuntu startup screen does nothing
<bimberi> Curtman: does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' list the partition?
<jimcooncat> when first booting, or after login?
<phreak97> while booting
<brenner> this is weird...opening a link via right-click open in new tab in xchat opens the link in a new window w/ ff1.5
<Mrono> hey guys
<koloa> anyone know what lmysqlclient is?
<koloa> i think i need it
<Mrono> I know this is the ubuntu channel but mabye someone can help me
<Curtman> bimberi: Yep.. It says "/dev/hdb1               1      155127    78183976+  83  Linux"
<_jason> warpzone: my guess is you are using vi
<brenner> GeorgeAScott: what are you attempting to insatll?
<jimcooncat> dunno phreak97, but you can turn it off in grub and see just text
<phreak97> jimcooncat, how so?
<wastrel> brenner:  check  settings -> advanced -> url handlers   in xchat
<GeorgeAScott> banshee 0.10.6
<Mrono> i'm running kubuntu 5.10 with KDE 3.5.1 and I just installed my ubuntu ati drivers, now when I boot up and log in it freezes as soon as it loads, any ideas?
<Curtman> bimberi: And 'lsof /dev/hdb1', and 'lsof /media/tunes' return nothing at all.
<phreak97> how do i get into grub settings?
<brenner> wastrel: what should i be looking for?
<warpzone> _jason oooo gotcha, thought vigr was different from vi
<jimcooncat> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brenner> wastrel: !firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)' lloks right to me...
<_jason> warpzone: it uses whatever editor you tell it to
<Syco54645> brenner: would this line help at all do you think? Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<brenner> GeorgeAScott: i'm assuming you're not happy with the repo version?
<bimberi> Curtman: 'lsof | grep /media/tunes' ?
<FlannelKing> How does one list channels in irssi?  (what raw command gets the server to send me a list?)
<jimcooncat> phreak97, I'm pretty sure you remove the "splash" from the kernel entries
<GeorgeAScott> not really brenner.....
<brenner> Syco54645: that's your modelin?  yes.  that is weird
<Alexi5> ubuntu on my pc for 3-1/2 weeks now
<jimcooncat> but not poistive
<Alexi5> and no reboot
<brenner> Syco54645: it should be Modeline "res" "res" "res"
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some ATI help? (Dapper) No one is helping on #ubuntu+1...
<Curtman> bimberi: Nothing.  There's no way that's the problem if it does it in single user mode.
<Alexi5> can you guys check out a web application for me and tell me what you think
<Syco54645> brenner: well no i just used an online modeline generator.  i am shooting in the dark when it comes to x
<_jason> warpzone: apparently it just goes straight to vi if you don't have EDITOR set, you can do something like 'EDITOR=nano sudo vigr' to use nano.  Or just learn vi, it's great :)
<Alexi5> http://kenalex.ath.cx/inet2/
<pianoboy3333> Alexi5: sure
<phreak97> jimcooncat, ok, thanks, i wont do it now, but ill remember it for the future, i gotta go now, late already
<Teecee_Home> for those that helped, I appreciate it, I got it fixed
<phreak97> ttyl
<bimberi> Curtman: yeah, i'm struggling (as you can probably tell).  Sorry :/
<Alexi5> username: ken
<Curtman> bimberi: No problem.. Thanks for trying.  :)
<jimcooncat> np phreak97
<Alexi5> password:123
<bimberi> Curtman: np :)
<russellc> might anyone know where i can find a deb of libglib2.0-0 version 2.8.5?
<russellc> or possibly a reliable repo with the updated version? :P
<Alexi5> pianoboy3333:did the page open up
<brenner> GeorgeAScott: and you're following this: http://banshee-project.org/Banshee_Source ?
<pianoboy3333> Alexi5: yes
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some ATI help? (Dapper) No one is helping on #ubuntu+1...
<josh__> hello?
<pianoboy3333> hi
<brenner> Syco54645: actually the modeline should follow the format in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gaud> hi
<Alexi5> pianoboy3333:how does it look
<josh__> i need help with installing nvidia drivers on this
<gaud> I am new to windows and I'm searching a good php Editor
<GeorgeAScott> let me double check...
<warpzone> _jason: looking at a help page now. think I'll learn some actual Unix first, then come back to it. :-P learning overload atm.
<gaud> sorry, I tought I was in php channel
<dave> I was wondering if anyone might be able to tell me if they have VGA drivers for VIA KM266 for ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> Alexi5: I think it looks very nice--yet I'm not a web programmer... nor do I know asp...
<TigerDuck> Hi
<brenner> gaud: heh. was about to say.
<dave> Im currently sitting at 640x480 and cant seem to get the resolution upped?
<_jason> warpzone: after learning about 10 or 20 commands you'll never use anything else
<Alexi5> ok
<dcode> debconf won't configure itself on my box...anyone have any clues on how to fix it?
<josh__> can someone help me with installing drivers?
<concept10> Alexi5, what type of web app are you writing?
<wastrel> i love me some vi
<brenner> dave: what current driver are you using?
<Chrustinho> which program is able to copy cd with several data-sessions. k3b isn't able to do that
<warpzone> _jason: I'll stay open about it. thanks for the help man
<brenner> gee, heaps of display issues today
* dcode aggrees with wastrel
<dejx> !tell dejx disable beep
<dejx> :/
<dave> Im not sure, I dont think I have any installed except off the 5.10 cd install
<dejx> mmm:/
<Alexi5> it is a customer management application app for internet service provider
<TigerDuck> I wonder which virus scanner(s) you folks use on your boxes
<dejx> how do i disable beep
<josh__> yah i can download it but i just got linux up today and i'm a noob
<dcode> I need some help getting debconf to configure...iteelf ironically
<dejx> set somehing:/
* concept10 Throws Cream for ViM at wastrel 
<pianoboy3333> Alexi5: it looks great :-)
<dave> Im using an MSI micro atx motherboard, but the only drivers they have on the website are winX based (of course)
<concept10> Alexi5, what are you writing that app with?
<jimcooncat> TigerDuck, I use clamav for my email, works good for me
<Alexi5> thanks pianoboy3333
<josh__> yeah i'm using a gigabyte nforce 430 mobo
<Alexi5> concept10 : asp.net
<pianoboy3333> Alexi5: Your welcome
<josh__> no support for linux
<TigerDuck> jimcooncat: What version do you have?
<sjbrown> anyone installed a wacom tablet here?
<dejx> how do i disable beep?:)
<jimcooncat> TigerDuck, whatever's current with Breezy
* concept10 growls at asp.net
<brenner> dave: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<brenner> dave: what's the last line?
<concept10> sjbrown, there is some info about installing that on the wiki
<TigerDuck> jimcooncat: if you start clamscan it warns to be "outdated" and points you to http://www.clamav.net/faq.html
<brenner> dejx: sys>prefs>sound>sys bell
<dejx> isnt there some `set beep` something..:/ i forgot it
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sjbrown> the wiki mentions using the tar.gz wacom drivers.
<farous> !easysource
<sjbrown> i'd rather use the deb packages
<jimcooncat> yes TigerDuck I know there's a good reason for it but don't recall where I saw it. Maybe has something to do with ubuntu versionin
<liskl> i'm back
<TigerDuck> jimcooncat: I see
<jimcooncat> TigerDuck, you going to scan email for windows users with it?
<wastrel> dejx:  in IRC?    set beep off
<corvax>  /.
<dave> brenner: the last line says:  Driver     "Savage"
<dejx> no, in tty
<TigerDuck> jimcooncat: I started wondering because clamAV does not report any viruses/worms on three files of a Microsoft Office 2003 installation
<liskl> i love the new fluxbox .9.14-1, works good with xcompmgr and ubuntu 5.10
<TigerDuck> jimcooncat: Funny thing is: Aegis Virus Scanner reports 3 worms
<dave> whoops not capitalized
<jimcooncat> which you know are infected?
<brenner> dave: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<TigerDuck> jimcooncat: Scanning the same files with clamAV (ubuntu) and AntiVir Personal Edition Classic 7 (WinXP) results in no detected worms
<Toma-> liskl, indeed :)
<jimcooncat> possibly Aegis is giving a false positive, or clamav doesn't feel its a threat.
<TigerDuck> looks like it, yes.
<Toma-> maybe Aegis is picking up spyware aswell?
<TigerDuck> Toma-: Well, Office 2003 isn't commonly regarded as spyware, is it?
<liskl> Toma, fluxbox blows gnome & kde outta the watter in speed even with all my eyecandy installed
<Toma-> TigerDuck, in certain communitys, yes :P...
<TigerDuck> 8o)
<liskl> lol
<lwarimav> salut
<pudland> after boot-up, "session lasted only 10 sec......".  "_IceTrans" errors out the wazoo
<Toma-> maybe its picking up some macros that come with it and saying "watch out!"
<jimcooncat> TigerDuck, third party addon could
<GeorgeAScott> i can get gtk+ 2.6 or 2.8 through synaptic manager can't I?
<lwarimav> hi ther
<TigerDuck> I wonder if anyone of you has access to Office 2003 installation files and could do a virus scan on it
<Toma-> liskl, i run it on a 266mhz box and its ultra nice. :D
<maxkelley> wow.. that was weird.
<maxkelley> it just.. died on me
<mangelo> deaded
<Toma-> TigerDuck, can you turn off macro/docement scans in Aegis?
<jimcooncat> sorry TigerDuck we're still using Access version from 1994
<luite> is it possible to force a broadcom 5721 (gigabit pci express) nic to 10Mbps, even though it is connected to a gigabit switch?
<liskl> Toma, that is slick i'm running it right now on a 500mhz toshiba laptop (precisly extracated from the laptop shell and placed inside of a old subwoofer box i had layin around)
<mikebot> okay so i got it working i think
<TigerDuck> Toma-: the "infected" files are MSVCR70.DLL, RECALL.DLL, and SCHPLUS.SAM .... don't look like macro based filed
<Toma-> hehehe nice
<robr> hi there,
<TigerDuck> s/filed/files/
<jimcooncat> luite, throttle the bandwidth to the connection?
<mikebot> does anyone know how to make my nvidia card allow ubuntu to run at a higher resolution?
<Toma-> TigerDuck, hmmm. the SAM file iirc, is a plain text doc...
<robr> im having trouble installing, it says unable to mount root file system (0,0)
<brenner> dave: still there?
<dave> crud where do I find the pastebin again? Doh...I know its on the site someplace...
<luite> jimcooncat: it's not possible to throttle incoming bandwith with linux
<wastrel> TigerDuck:  why not md5sum your 3 "infected" files and get someone to check theirs
<jimcooncat> Schedule Plus an old MS PIM
<TigerDuck> wastrel: good point
<mikebot> !tell mikebot nvidia
<brenner> dave: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<luite> jimcooncat: only by dropping packets, but I'd rather have them dropped earlier, at the switch
<dave> thank you..
<mikebot> does anyone know about geforce 4 cards?
<_jason> mikebot: you probably need to be more specific
<robr> can i please have some help installing, im getting an error: unable to mount root fs (0,0)
<liskl> mikebot i'm running a 5700LE here
<jpwic> hmm I tried running the live CD, and it told me GNOME could'nt find a monitor..
<david> hey i need help. my time and my videos are too fast on my amd dualcore system
<mikebot> _jason: okay, i haeva  geforce4, and right now ubuntu only allows my resolution to go to 1024x... but on windows i run at 1280x...
<brenner> robr: the actual ubuntu install?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikebot about fixres
<TigerDuck> Toma-: SCHPLUS.SAM is a binary, too
<jpwic> is it because I'm running an ATI card?
<Toma-> oic
<robr> all ive done is press enter, then it errors
<werther> ubotu, tell me about fixres
<robr> ill get u the exact error
<mikebot> _jason: thanks
<liskl> ubotu: tell liskl about fixres
<mikebot> how do i run commands?
<dave> ok its sent brenner TIA for any help you may be able to offer
<jimcooncat> TigerDuck, see http://www.kbalertz.com/kb_913323.aspx
<GeorgeAScott> where do i get gtk+ 2.8 ?
<ttread> mikebot, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<jimcooncat> you may want to nose around CastleCops too
<mikebot> thanks
<mikebot> but do you guys know how to run commands?
<Jivenix> anyone install the mono runtimes for ubuntu?
<mikebot> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<mikebot> like that kind of thing
<Jivenix> ./
<Jivenix> ./scriptname
<robr> the first line which looks bad is: invalid compressed format (err=1). 2nd line ( last line). Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<jimcooncat> mikebot, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<ttread> mikebot, start terminal from Applications -> Accessories
<brenner> dave: dude. that's not your xorg.conf file unfortunately
<mikebot> Jivenix: where do i type that?
<dave> its not?
<Jivenix> terminal
<brenner> dave: type this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikebot> where is the terminal?
<brenner> dave: no, that's just 3 lines. :)
<Jivenix> jimbooncat just told you
<Jivenix> cooncat even
<mikebot> jimcooncat: ah didn't see that, thanks
<khafra> Chroot for 32 bit apps: I tried the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<jimcooncat> Jivenix, :-)
<pianoboy3333> How do I find what version of X I have?
<matthew_w> So I've done some looking
<khafra> I put the chroot in /home/chroot instead of chroot to move it to my larger partition
<HymnToLife> hi everyone :)
<khafra> And I updated all the links, and updated hoary to breezy, but it didn't work
<matthew_w> and I can't find anything in the way of Visual Compiling.  Like, drawing a window, having it output the code, etc.  Or even templates.
<dave> Ahh there we are...
<dave> thought that was a bit on the short side :o
<HymnToLife> after the first step of a servr install, my Ubuntu won't boot to finish the install
<trae> hey gang, I'd like to make a shortcut on my desktop to open up my gmail.  How would I go about that?
<HymnToLife> I alwys get a "no inttab file found" message
<dave> you want me to paste all of this into the bin?
<dave> :o
<amonkey> i'm trying to compile, but i get the error that install_sh@: Command not found, am i missing something?
<stingray|> !nvidia
<jimcooncat> matthew_w, depends on your language flavor
<HymnToLife> any ideas ?
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<brenner> pianoboy3333: well, if you've installed the xserver: apt-cache show xserver-xorg | grep Version
<matthew_w> jimcooncat; explain.
<pianoboy3333> How do I find what version of X I have?
<brenner> dave: yes
<jimcooncat> matthew_w, like wxGlade if you're into python
<robr> can someone help me with installation, im getting an error after i click enter: invalid compressed format (err=1). 2nd line ( last line). Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<alarmyst> can someone tell me what is a working webcam for ubuntu?
<ttread> pianoboy3333, try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jimcooncat> there's regular Glade, and Tk for TCL
<pianoboy3333> ok
<jimcooncat> you can do some fun things with Openoffice too
<dave> ok its posted...thats odd, it looks like there are several options for screen resolutions, but when I try to scroll through any from the systems options, it doesnt move through any others? O_o?
<matthew_w> jimcooncat; oh?  I will have to check that out.  What's python similar to?
<pomalley> hey guys, another help request: I had ubuntu working fine, but now the x window system won't start since I added my video card: ati x1300
<IdleOne> dave post the url in here so ppl can look at it ()
<matthew_w> pomalley; did you change to a DVI output?  Like for a flat screen monitor?
<pomalley> nope, same output
<jimcooncat> matthew_w, like javascript -- not
<jimcooncat> but it's a scripting language
<matthew_w> jimooncat o_O  SO, you can make programs with it that stand alone, yes>
<jimcooncat> easy as any other to learn
<pomalley> um, sorry, gotta run
<pomalley> brb
<matthew_w> pomalley; ok.
<dave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9473
<jimcooncat> matthew_w, yes, but it depends on your audience
<matthew_w> jimcooncat; Also, it can compile in C++ now, apparently.
<matthew_w> jimcooncat; or so it says in the installer.
<jimcooncat> matthew_w, I just apt-get what I need
<robr> can i get some help with installing please?
<matthew_w> jimcooncat: When you say depends on my audience, what do you mean?  Like only linux users will be able to use it?
<matthew_w> robr; what are you installing?
<robr> ubuntu
<alarmyst> no one here is using a webcam ? if no, which one ?
<matthew_w> robr; Ok, what stage are you at?
<mikebot> is there a way to access files on my ntfs hdd?
<robr> i downloaded the iso ... i put in the cd, it gave me the option to press enter or type server, so i pressed enter then:
<Madpilot> alarmyst, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<mikebot> when i double click the hdd on my desktop it says..
<jimcooncat> matthew_w, like you have to learn how to package for ubuntu, or for red hat, or for windows -- different techniques for each
<robr> invalid compressed format (err=1). 2nd line ( last line). Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<mikebot> that i don't have permission
<amonkey> which package is kdialog in?
<matthew_w> robr; hrm...
<Madpilot> mikebot, right-click on the drive, hit Properties - who is listed as owner?
<LycoLoco> mikebot: you can read them, but I wouldn't advise writing to it
<khafra> I need a version of the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 with explanations
<elkbuntu> alarmyst google for spca5xx and look at the table of cameras they support... that's just one driver, other drivers will support other cams
<ttread> mikebot the linux kernel can read ntfs but can't write to it
<robr> matthew_w: yea :/ its pretty od, i tried win xp pro and it seemed to start using the HD fine ...
<matthew_w> robr; what kind of computer, and what kind of hard drive setup, etc?
<pianoboy3333> Where do I wanna install fglrx to? What path?
<alarmyst> elkbuntu nice tip
<xerophyte> say for example your server has 2 drive . the server currently online using the boot partition on the /dev/sda .. is there anyway to switch the server to boot with boot /dev/sdb without going into the bios
<LycoLoco> mikebot: have you mounted them?
<mikebot> can i read them and save them on this partition?
<mikebot> then write to those copies?
<Madpilot> pianoboy3333, get the one out of Ubuntu's repos
<frogfrogfrog> just installed kubuntu - i cant see the task bar only the icons on the desktop
<robr> matthew_w: its an asus mobo, asus cd-r, amd cpu i think ...
<Madpilot> mikebot, yes, you can copy stuff off NTFS drives
<matthew_w> robr; I mean, is there anything special about how you have your hard drives set up
<pianoboy3333> Madpilot: I'm having trouble with that...
<mikebot> or do i have to like email them all to myself, then download them on this partition
<brenner> dave: what res. do you want
<pianoboy3333> Madpilot: (dapper)
<matthew_w> robr; like, a few masters and slaves etc?
<dave> 1024x768 would be nice
<ttread> xerophyte, use grub and edit menu.lst
<Madpilot> pianoboy3333, for dapper, try #ubuntu+1
<mikebot> Madhow do i do that when it says i don't have permission to opent he folder?
<pianoboy3333> Madpilot: no one is being helpful there
<brenner> dave: do you need/want 3d support?
<dave> but I could live with 800x600, this is just going to be a set it and forget it email and browser box for a friend
<dave> no 3d required
<Madpilot> mikebot, did you right-click on it like I asked?
<Madpilot> !tell dave about fixres
<mikebot> soryr no, didn't see that
<musikera> hi I just want to ask regarding my laptop. I use Ubuntu linux
<mikebot> file owner is root
<robr> matthew_w: primary master = HD (Western Digital 80gb), primary slave = asus cd drive
<jimcooncat> musikera, just ask
<Madpilot> mikebot, have you read the mount howto in the wiki?
<brenner> dave: i've fixed the resolution related lines.  replace the file with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9474
<anthony> !pastebin
<mikebot> Madpilot: i read the dualboot one, but not the mount
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<musikera> I have a sierra wireless aircard, is this device suppoted  by ubuntu linux
<mikebot> Madpilot: did i mess up when i installed this?
<brenner> dave: whoops. hang on
<matthew_w> robr; and you're just pressing enter when the prompt comes up?  Wow that's strange.  I don't know what to tell you really X_X
<Madpilot> !tell mikebot about mount
<robr> matthew_w: yea :/ its od, and i did a slow burn as well
<IdleOne> !tell musikera about wireless
<brenner> dave: replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9475
<Hi^gh^Life> hey has anyone gotten the nforce410 chipset working?
<kbrooks> Any GOOD applications packaged in ubuntu?
<brenner> dave: if that doesn't work, follow the wiki Madpilot gave you the link to
<Xenguy> kbrooks: none
<ttread> Hi^gh^Life yes, I have
<Hi^gh^Life> omg
<Hi^gh^Life> yes
<_jason> kbrooks: that's highly subjective
<dave> ok thanks much appreciate the help all
<Hi^gh^Life> which board?
<ttread> I have a Biostar TForce-939 AMD64
<Hi^gh^Life> OMG!!!
<Hi^gh^Life> yes u are my savour
<Hi^gh^Life> GIve info man
<musikera> pls help me how can I use my sierra wireless aicard in ubuntu linux
<robr> matthew_w: where should i go with this, like how should i go about getting help ...
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Hi^gh^Life> im have been trying to get this working for a month or two now
<ttread> I installed the NVIDIA driver from their website
<Madpilot> musikera, IdleOne gave you a link that should help
<matthew_w> robr; hrm.  Wow, I have no idea.  You can keep asking in here, maybe someone else would know.
<Hi^gh^Life> really?
<Hi^gh^Life> dapper or breezy?
<mikebot> Madpilot: when i typed sudo mount /dev/hddi /backup
<robr> matthew_w: should i mayb start a bug report? or?
<ttread> Yes, works like a charm.  I am also using their driver for the onboard 6100 graphics
<musikera> thanx madpilot
<stoned> Madpilot, I can't seem to find the list of things that will be different in dapper from breezy
<mikebot> it gave me the error: you must specify the filesystem type
<stoned> Madpilot, do you know of such a resource, my keyword searching ablities suck I guess
<ttread> I'm running Kubuntu Breezy AMD 64
<matthew_w> robr; Nah, make sure the error doesn't exist between monitor and chair, like it usually does for me.
<FlannelKing> matthew_w: actually, it's keyboard and chair, PEBKAC.
<bubba_> mikebot, did you mean /dev/hdd1 or /dev/hddi ?
<Hi^gh^Life> hmm ok
<robr> matthew_w: ok
<Hi^gh^Life> anything else special that u did?
<mikebot> 1 i think
<riddlebox> can you setup LVM after you install ubuntu?
<Madpilot> stoned, some of it's here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<Hi^gh^Life> or anything i should make sure i do
<anthony> if i used the apt-get command to download wine, where is it's source code directory located?
<Hi^gh^Life> i tryed it in breezy
<robr> can i please have some with an error im getting installing ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> robr: it's usually best to just ask about the error, instead of asking to ask.
<Madpilot> mikebot, make sure your user owns /backup - even better, put /backup in your home directory
<ttread> Hi^gh^Life the NVIDIA driver is a binary shell installer that you run from the console, and I needed to install some packages to build the kernel module
<matthew_w> Does anyone know why the Ubuntu installer would return an error similar to the ones in GRUB when you have the mount points etc. set up badly?
<mikebot> Madpilot: i don't really know how to do any of that
<robr> flannelking: ok
<Hi^gh^Life> yes like the gcc
<ttread> The installer guide you through it kind of
<ttread> Yeah the gcc and the kernel headers
<tk> I  need to fix my sound some how.... it dies after running a video in Totem apparently (Rhythym box dont work) but if I log off/shutdown it plays the exit sound.....
<Hi^gh^Life> yes hmm i tryed it today
<Hi^gh^Life> didnt seem to work
<mikebot> madpilot one seocnd, brb
<ttread> You tried it and it didn't work?
<Hi^gh^Life> 32bit dapper
<Hi^gh^Life> yes
<Hi^gh^Life> weird
<ttread> What error did you get?
<Hi^gh^Life> none it installed fine
<Hi^gh^Life> but when it was done the xserver wouldnt start
<Hi^gh^Life> i had to manually start it
<robr> im trying to install ubuntu, after being asked to press enter or type server, i press enter then get this error: invalid compressed format (err=1). 2nd line ( last line). Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0). any help appreciated
<Hi^gh^Life> like reconfigure and the startx
<Syco54645> can someone please tell me the default fonts for gnome with ubuntu
<stoned> Madpilot, there are two months left, I have always used sid, I do not know anything about how ubuntu works, haven't had time to read upon it, but is drake avilable for use atm?  just to check it out?  it would be cool if it was somewhat stable enough to test out as a desktop?
<ttread> Did you install both drivers?
<Syco54645> i changed them and want to change them back now
<Hi^gh^Life> and then when i tryed to connect to my internet connection nothing happened
<Hi^gh^Life> what do u mean both dirvers
<ttread> There's a chipset driver and a graphics driver
<bubba_> robr, sounds like a bad cd.
<_jason> Syco54645: I think they are: sans, sans, sans bold, monospace.  That's what I have anyway
<Madpilot> stoned, it's available, and apparently fairly stable... but if you're familiar with Debian sid, all the command line stuff is identical in Ubuntu - mounting & such
<Hi^gh^Life> ohhhhhh
<Hi^gh^Life> really
<ttread> The chipset one is called 310 and the graphics is 8174, at least for my board
<Hi^gh^Life> i must have only installed one
<robr> bubba_ : i just redownloaded the iso and wrote it again
<stoned> Madpilot, would I have to reinstall or can i go from breezy to badger using sources.list
<Syco54645> _jason: ok thanks.  i just changed them all in an effort to make a bad resolution look better, and it worked
<matthew_w> robr; if you're not in a hurry, you can order the CD's for free
<ttread> Also make sure you get the 32-bit versions of the drivers
<Madpilot> stoned, Breezy Badger is the same thing - Dapper Drake (or 6.04) is the new version in testing
<robr> matthew_w: they'd ship them to New Zealand?
<Hi^gh^Life> yes
<bubba_> robr, I did that several times before i burned it on a different computer... then it worked...
<Hi^gh^Life> do u think u could give me links
<Hi^gh^Life> cus i could only find one
<Madpilot> !tell robr about shipit
<stoned> doh
<dcode> I got some issues with debconf.  It tries to execute 'local' which apparently isn't installed on my system
<Hi^gh^Life> here let me check agian
<dcode> err 'locale' rather
<stoned> Madpilot, typo, I mean from breezy to dapper
<Madpilot> stoned, you can
<Hi^gh^Life> is there a way i can contact u if i need your help in anyway?
<robr> bubba_: seems really od though ... how can i get it wrong ... i just download and burn it ...
<tk> anyone any good with sound problems?
<Madpilot> !tell stoned about dapper
<ttread> http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<dcode> how do I get 'locale' on my box or tell debconf to ignore it because I only speak english...(actually that's not true)
<ttread> Yeah you can email me at theodore_3@yahoo.com
<matthew_w> robr; yep!  But, you can reburn it on a different computer.  Make sure the file is write by checking the checksum, or md5 before you burn it.
<dcode> !tell dcode about dapper
<_jason> ttread: this channel is logged, expect spam :)
<bubba_> robr, yeah.. i know... my old laptop reliably makes cd's that fail at some point.
<ttread> Thanks _jason, I have a good spam filter
<robr> :( ok ill try another computer
<matthew_w> Here's a question, why do I have 2 sound drivers?  Like, ALSA, and OSS
<matthew_w> I've had a lot of problems with getting sound to work properly on my linboxen.
<_jason> ttread: you will find out :), I was just letting you know for the future
<dcode> how do I install '/usr/bin/locale'?  packages.ubuntu.com sez it's in libc6, but I just installed that and got nichts
<Q_Continuum> Sound is a secondary concern for me: first, I want my dual displays! lol
<Hi^gh^Life> oh yeah did u get the sound drivers working?
<Q_Continuum> Ng, you around by chance yet?
<Hi^gh^Life> cus thats probably what i need most?
<ttread> Hi^gh^Life I do have sound working mostly
<Q_Continuum> Or anyone else done anything around enabling TwinView on an Nvidia card?
<dejx> huh! how do i change layout in tty1_
<dejx> ?
<Q_Continuum> layout as in what dejx?
<Hi^gh^Life> mostly?
<ttread> The chipset driver includes a module called nvsound
<Hi^gh^Life> define mostly
<Hi^gh^Life> mmkay
<_jason> dcode: dpkg-reconfigure locales, guessing :/
<Jae686> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4754462.stm
<ttread> Yeah I can play songs and have audio on movies, but my system notifications aren't working for some reason
<dcode> _jason: thnx...I'll try that...
<dejx> i want to use
<dejx> english keyboard
<Hi^gh^Life> hmm thats different
<stoned> Q_Continuum, read the official nvidia twinview guide
<dejx> but im stuck here on slovenian
<jetscreamer> an example of enabled twinview, nvidia: http://hfds.com/debian_files/xorg.conf.txt
<_jason> dcode: and maybe reinstall that package 'locales'
<Hi^gh^Life> well at least u have the important stuff
<jimcooncat> anyone know a good toolkit for making bootable CD's with custom software on it?
<Hi^gh^Life> i guess this will be my project for tmmrw
<Q_Continuum> stoned: do you know if it's posted on Nvida's site or something?  I've tried looking, I'll dig again.
<Hi^gh^Life> good night
<ttread> good luck with it
<stoned> Q_Continuum, google
<bubba_> I have a weird one... why does the headphone line in my mixer work like the master (and master does nothing ) ?
<Hi^gh^Life> yep
<Q_Continuum> stoned: I know.
<dcode> _jason: no dice
<dejx> ok
<dejx> found it
<jetscreamer> heh
<stoned> http://linuxweblog.com/node/191
<_jason> dcode: did it throw an error?
<stoned> Q_Continuum, http://linuxweblog.com/node/191
<anthony> if something is in zip format, how do i "unzip" it?
* jetscreamer shakes head
<Syco54645> how can i change the resolution in gdm?
<jetscreamer> try unzip
<Q_Continuum> Thanks stoned, didn't see that one.
<_jason> anthony: the archive manager will open it, or unzip
<dcode> _jason: yes...sec...I'll pastebin it
<stoned> Q_Continuum, use the link I gave you with officla nvidia driver documentation to construct your own xorg.conf
<Q_Continuum> Roger, thanks!
<jetscreamer> or just use the one i posted as a guide
<Tigg0r> I am off ... thanks and good bye
<Q_Continuum> tried two other howtos and neither worked. heh.
<Madpilot> anthony, just double-click on it, the Archive Manager will start up
<anthony> _jason: i don't have archive manager installed, is there a CLI way to do it?
<_jason> anthony: 'unzip file'
<jetscreamer> apt-get install unzip
<Q_Continuum> jetscreamer, I'll also take a look at that, thanks!
<jetscreamer> Q_Continuum: it works
<liskl> on ubuntu how can i bring up azureus in a eterm
<robr> thx for the help guys, going to format the drive im trying to install on before trying to install it ...
<Madpilot> later, all
<Syco54645> the reason that i ask is because right now it scrolls around for me to be able to see everything
<anthony> jetscreamer, _jason: thanks
<dcode> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9477
<liskl> on ubuntu 5.10 how can i bring up azureus in a eterm?
<muzik> does anybody know how to get a wireless router working as an access point
<trebor15> i have a problem: i have installed ubuntu on the master hdd of my computer, and windows xp is on my slave hdd.  it worked before, but now when i restart and try and go into windows xp, i get the following error:
<trebor15> it tells me that it is booting, and then shows this:
<muzik> liskl just go to your azureus directory, and go ./azureus
<trebor15> root (hd1,0)
<trebor15>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<trebor15> savedefault
<trebor15> make active
<trebor15> chainloader +1
<_jason> dcode: you've reinstalled debconf and libc6?
<_jason> trebor15: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , thanks
<dcode> _jason: yes...I'm re-installing locales now...I copied /usr/bin/locale and /usr/bin/localedef from another box and hopefully this works
<concept10> trebor15, that should be makeactive not make active
<_jason> dcode: kludgy kludge kludge :)
<tk> anyone able to help with jacked up sound problem?
<trebor15> ya, sorry :P
<jetscreamer> trebor15: do you have ntfs compiled into the initrd
<jetscreamer> 7 is ntfs partition type btw
<trebor15> jetscreamer: couldn't tell ya
<ttread> trebor15, there is a bug in grub where sometimes the drive numbers get reversed
<concept10> trebor15, change it and then run update-grub and then reboot into windows hell
<jetscreamer> ttread: that's not a bug in grub
<jetscreamer> that's udev
<dcode> sheisse!
<dcode> no dice
<ttread> Ok I stand corrected
<dcode> *grumble grumble*
<jetscreamer> ttread: good udev rules fixes it
<dcode> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9478
* jetscreamer can't create udev rules, however
<dcode> _jason: it worked better than it did...
<dcode> but not it dies on python crap
<ttread> jetscreamer, I have fixed it by editing the grub menu.lst
<jetscreamer> yes... but that's just patching the symptom
<_jason> dcode: is this a new install?
<IdleOne> !tell dcode  about enter
<dcode> damn python....always biting me in the ass (pun intended)
<ttread> jetscreamer where do you edit udev rules?
<jetscreamer> ttread: the docs are in /usr/share/doc/udev , or so
<dcode> _jason: it's started from Dapper Flight2, and steadily updating :-!
<ttread> ok thx jetscreamer
<dcode> problem is, this is my project development box...as in...specifically this hardware
<_jason> dcode: *continues guessing*: dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<trebor15> so i should switch the primary and secondary hdds?
<myki> What do you use for streamcast tv? Totem has terrible sound lags ;/
<jetscreamer> another work around is to apt-get install yaird, apt-get remove udev.
<dcode> LOL... /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: debconf is broken or not fully installed
<_jason> dcode: you might want to try #ubuntu+1 for the dapper channel, maybe someone else had a similar problem
<ttread> trebor15, I have fixed this problem in the past by editing the grub menu.lst and reversing the drive numbers, but jetscreamer tells me that it's better to edit the udev rules
<dcode> _jason: thnx
<jetscreamer> ttread: no i just told you that editing that is patching the symptom, not that it's better or worse
<jetscreamer> ttread: if it works don't mess with it is my motto
<TOZTWO> What version of XFree86 comes with Breezy?
<tk> can anyone recommend something to fix my sound?
<jetscreamer> probably none
<jetscreamer> think xorg
<trebor15> ttread: edit the udev rules?
<KING_DIAMOND> hola
<KING_DIAMOND> gente
<TOZTWO> Thanx
<jetscreamer> trebor15: what worked for me, ymmv:
<kbrooks> TOZTWO, xfree86 is dead.
<jetscreamer> another work around is to apt-get install yaird, apt-get remove udev.
<anthony> whenever i  log into Gnome get this error:
<anthony> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_WirelessApplet".
<anthony>  anybody know the fix to this problem?
<IdleOne> anthony:  remove the wireless applet you installed
<peery> is there a way to get the 2.6.13 kernel on an install of ubuntu?
* IdleOne guessing :/
<freebse> peery: compile it
<peery> freebse: :-) beside that. I guess I can't apt-get it...
<FlannelKing> peery: it's in dapper.  If that's any consolation
<tk> how can I reset my sound since it seems to have died after playing an AVI in totem?
<peery> FlannelKing: dapper?
<IdleOne> isnt there a apt-get package v=versionnumber?
<FlannelKing> peery: Ubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake"
<anthony> IdleOne: all i installed was xserver-xorg, gnome-core, gaim, xfonts-base, xchat, gdm, and synaptic, i didn't install any wireless applet, but i do have a wireless card on my desktop and i would like to use it. anyways, back to the problem, i did not install any wireless applet.
<IdleOne> anthony:  then its something with the wireless card causing that error
<tk> it spossible it tried to plug and play it? linux does that these days
<freebse> peery: exactly... but you can take the one from debian :) *ggg >>> ja I know I should not mention D.b.i.n :) but this works
<ubuntu> hola como estan
<IdleOne> hola ubuntu
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jae686> hola
<ubuntu> de donde son yo estoy en calama chile
<peery> freebse: if I add debian sources to my source.list will they be compatible and not break anything?
<freebse> peery: besides you will lose ubuntu's own made changes to the kernel
<ubuntu> who
<IdleOne> ubntu aqui es un canal ingles por favor ablas in ingles o usas /join #ubuntu-es ()
<ubuntu> hay alguin de chile
<IdleOne> no creo
<tk> ok... is there anywhere ELSE I can get help wiuth my sound problem?
<ubuntu> de donde eres
<FlannelKing> peery: No, don't mix debian and ubuntu.  What do you use your box for?
<freebse> peery: it is dangerous to use debian sources on ubuntu... I won't advise you to do so... it worked for me, but you could also run in trouble...
<blt4mud> anyone here using ubuntu on a laptop with wireless?
<IdleOne> !tell blt4mud  about wireless
<anthony> !wireless
<peery> FlannelKing: I need to use inotify (or dnotify) which is included in 2.6.13
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<tk> I'm not using the wireless but I am on a laptop with wireless and ubuntu does that count? :P
<sampan> what's the command for stopping/restarting cups?  (i had to turn off my printer to put in new toner and now it's not printing -- restarting cups might return it to functionality?)
<freebse> forget what I said, don't use the debian kernel on ubuntu, I just said it is possible, but it is not good to do so
<ubuntu> que paso lokito
<peery> freebse: I thought debian and ubuntu where like tightly coupled? it sounds like this isn't so or starting to lean that way
<xiaoyu> my totem can not  play RMVB file,but mplayer could how to let totem play rmvb file
<FlannelKing> peery: you could always switch to dapper.  It's mostly stable.  (or at the very least, take a look at dapper and decide if you're willing to upgrade early)
<_jason> ubotu: tell tk about support
<wastrel> sampan:  try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/cup<tab> restart
<sampan> wastrel  and jetscreamer thanks :)
<ubuntu> solo se que nada se
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<liskl_> mplayer states that it can't find master: 0
<peery> FlannelKing: how do I do that? does it require a new full install?
<quicken> hello all I am new 2 umbuntu & need 2 open the rpm package & cant
<liskl_> any ideas on how to fix it?
<_jason> ubotu: escreve: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> _jason: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xiaoyu> my totem can not  play RMVB file,but mplayer could how to let totem play rmvb file
<blt4mud> thanks
<freebse> peery: ubuntu made changes to the default kernel, but at my place I alleays use debian kernel with ubuntu... but I can not say if I use debian or ubuntu... but there arte problems... so better don';t mix it like everybody else advise you in here
<_jason> erm
<ubuntu> www.itekchile.com
<_jason> ubuntu: escreve: /join #ubuntu-es
<jetscreamer> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<jetscreamer> jsut in case
<brycer> hello.  first time trying irc.  test entry.
<quicken> where can I download the code to run rpm files on umbuntu?
<pudland> after boot-up, "session lasted only 10 sec......".  "_IceTrans" errors out the wazoo. help??
<FlannelKing> peery: nope, it's pretty easy.   I don't have instructions on me at the moment, they might be in the forums (or, probably are), someone here might also have a link.
<_jason> xiaoyu: try totem-xine but I don't know whata  rmvb file is
<ubuntu> orale
<quicken> rpm
<blrich> can someone help? upgraded to dapper, everything works fine but i'm having trouble with the gnome panel. when i enter gnome, the top panel is frozen, doesn't respond to mouse clicks, and has no applets running on it etc (just has menus). if i kill/restart it, same thing
<ubuntu> muchachotes como estan en el chat
<peery> FlannelKing: okay, thanks. I'll try to smoke them out
<ubuntu> rgreg
<ubuntu> dter
<ubuntu> gfdfgdf
<blrich> i think it's a session problem, or a problem with one of the panel applets
<_jason> quicken: that is not recommended and should be avoided if possible, what are you trying to install?
<jetscreamer> no ayuda aqui /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> yes
<FlannelKing> peery: I'd try checking out the forums, since you'll also be able to get a feel for what's still unstable with dapper.
<quicken> I need 2 install limewire
<jetscreamer> why
<ubuntu> hoy mate a dos delincuentes
<_jason> blrich: try a making a new user and see if it happens there
<quicken> because bit-torent sucks
<anthony> what's the application/package that allows you monitor your network activity (you know, like there are two computers and when your network is busy, it lights up) and configure your wireless (such as WPA and such), i'm asking 'cause i did a server install so those applications are not installed by default
<ubuntu> maana tengo programadas 3 muertes mas
<ech0wave> I'm attempting to mess around in the shell and I try and do a command like *update-rc.d -f gdm remove* which makes ubuntu load into a text mode and it is telling me that"permission denied" any ideas?
<blrich> _jason, good idea i'll try
<jetscreamer> !info azureus
<jetscreamer> omg
<anthony> but i remember seening them when did a default install of ubuntu
<_jason> ubuntu: por favor escreve: /join #ubuntu-es
<jetscreamer> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<atoponce> anthong, ethereal
<ubuntu> www.cuarta.cl
<ubuntu> uffffffffffffffffffff
<anthony> atoponce: thanks
<jetscreamer> cayete guey
<brycer> question:  i've got my system dual-booting slackware and daper drake.  My chaintech av710 soundcard is fine in slack but no sound in ubuntu.  i've tried everything i could find googling.  no luck.
<FlannelKing> ech0wave: assuming you know what you're doing with the update shindig, you probably need a sudo.
<_jason> brycer: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<quicken> anyway I also want 2 be able 2 run an emulator for exe files & it probly will give me an rpm file :(
<atoponce> brycer, is your sound on the mobo?
<ubuntu>  you probably need a sudo
<ubuntu> question:  i've got my system dual-booting slackware and daper drake.  My chaintech av710 soundcard is fine in slack but no sound in ubuntu.  i've tried everything i could find googling.  no luck.
<ech0wave> FlannelKing: thanks...sudo...off to google...
<brycer> atoponce- no.  i've got a chaintech av710 pci sound card.
<atoponce> ahh, you said that :)
<liskl_> anyone have any idea as to how to fix this problem with mplayer / alsa? 'alsa-space xrun of at least 0.00X msecs. resetting stream'
<quicken> can any1 suggest a good site with freeware for a windows emulator for linux?
<atoponce> is alsa running in dapper?
<jetscreamer> lol it speaks
<liskl_> no breezy badger
<rikai> reboot.
<twilight> quicken: try searching the forum for VMware
<quicken> I just installed umbuntu & everything works great :p
<eob84> quicken, ar you running games or windows apps?
<Guardiann> good evening
<quicken> game
<quicken> and an irc server
<mebaran151_> anybody here run screem?
<eob84> quicken, do you know how to compile applications?
<brycer> i think alsa is running.  how do i verify?
<quicken> not a clue
<liskl_> anyone have any idea as to how to fix this problem with mplayer / alsa? 'alsa-space xrun of at least 0.00X msecs. resetting stream'?
<eob84> quicken, which game?
<quicken> just started umbuntu about hour ago
<Mantice> Yay
<quicken> bloodscape
<Mantice> I got my broadband working
<FlannelKing> quicken: why windows for an irc server?  linux has lots, unless you need a particular server
<eob84> quicken, k... try cedega
<quicken> they dont got a linux version its in c+ coding
<Mantice> How do you install a .run file
<eob84> quicken, if you want binary packages you have to buy it... you can compile it your self
<atoponce> brycer, can you modify your volume in gnome? if so, it's running.
<Mantice> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples mantice in the process. Poor mantice
<mebaran151_> Mantice, probably sh file.run
<eob84> sh file.run
<quicken> cedega? I google that?
<eob84> quicken, yea
<glacious> hrmm.  i installed a new power supply, and Ubuntu works fine, but Windows, at the login screen my KB + mouse don't work.
<bubba_> Mantice, sudo ./.run
<quicken> wel lI do know there are emulators, just looking for a freebee
* bimberi thinks that umbuntu would be 'linux for the hesitant'
<glacious> i wonder what could be up...  besides it being windows and all ;)
<mebaran151_> what does everyone here use to do WebDevelopment
<matthew_w> Is there any reliable program for using and reading guitar tabs for Ubuntu?
<eob84> quicken, well you can try wine
<brycer> yes.  i can change the volume...but no sound.
<eob84> quicken, cedega is better for games
<quicken> trying 2 d/l that why I wanted limewire :)
<matthew_w> mebaran151;  nvu,  or  screem
<FlannelKing> mebaran151_: a text editor, vi, scite, whatever your preffered text editor is
<mebaran151_> I was going to use screem
<mebaran151_> but it won't start
<elkbuntu> mebaran151_, quanta+
<mebaran151_> always crashes without a trace, even in terminal
<eob84> quicken, if you want I can walk through the compile process for the cvs cedega
<bubba_> i can change the volume on my computer... i just use the headphone control, instead of volume.. weird huh.
<mebaran151_> I'd prefer to use screem, as it fits with gnome better
<Mantice> sh worked
<kameron> anyone running dvorak layout?
<ttread> matthew_w have you looked at songwrite
<atoponce> brycer, then i don't know.  i'm not familiar with that sound card, and i haven't dabbled in dapper yet.  maybe #ubuntu+1 will have better help?
<brycer> i think i'll work on it some more solo tomorrow.  thanks.
<pianoboy3333> Are there any CLI-based IRC clients?
<atoponce> np
<pudland> after boot-up, "session lasted only 10 sec......".  "_IceTrans" errors out the wazoo. help??
<FlannelKing> pianoboy3333: irssi!
<matthew_w> I'll try it
<tga> pianoboy3333, indeed, irssi
<pianoboy3333> ok, kool, ths
<pianoboy3333> *thx
<tga> pianoboy3333, sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<ech0wave> **I keep trying to type commads and I have changed my password in the shell but it just asked me if i was a root????**
<sir_quicken> problem, wine in in a rpm & I cant open them :(
<sir_quicken> what is umbuntu? red hat drake? or somthing else
<_jason> ech0wave: what is 'it'?  what are you doing?
<eob84> sir_quicken, do this sudo apt-get install wine
<bubba_> ech0wave, i have no idea what your doing, but im sure its wrong.
<Mantice> www.google.com
<tga> there must be something in the air tonight
<matthew_w> Oh god no
<sir_quicken> do that where in terminal?
<matthew_w> The same thing happened to me the last time I tried to install this
<eob84> yes
<matthew_w> lilypond pre install returns error status 1
<matthew_w> and then no matter what I do I simply can't get rid of lilypond
<FlannelKing> sir_quicken: ubuntu is apt based.  And there's also a package (although I can't remember what it is) to convert rpm to deb
<ech0wave> the shell itself im trying to have linux boot to a console but even trying to run updates i cant get any commands to work at all
<ech0wave> *in the shell that is*
<tga> FlannelKing, sir_quicken: it's called alien
<atoponce> FlannelKing, alien
<eob84> anyone here have Unreal Tournament on ubuntu?
<_jason> ech0wave: what commands
<ech0wave> apt-get update
<sir_quicken> I can d/l diffrent types freeBSD mandrake red hat source & more, this seems liek a BSD
<_jason> ech0wave: sudo apt-get update
<_jason> ubotu: tell ech0wave about sudo
<liskl_> temporary fix for mplayer alsa-space error "mplayer -ao sdl file.mp3"
<twitch101> is there a ppf applier for linux?
<ech0wave> but it keeps saying im not authorized "permission denied"
<eob84> sudo apt-get update
<_jason> liskl_: you can set srate=48000 to fix that
<matthew_w> What on earth is "kpsewitch"
<twitch101> is there a ppf applier for linux?
<sir_quicken> ah got it updating
<matthew_w> or
<liskl_> _jason:i can and still use alsa?
<matthew_w> kpsewhich
<ech0wave> i thought i got a sudo by changing the password in su
<_jason> ech0wave: are you using the user you created during the install?
<_jason> liskl_: yep, worked for me anyway
<pomalley> matthew_w: i'm back. sorry. with the video card problem?
<ech0wave> yes i am
<bubba_> twitch101, do you mean a pdf viewer ?
<sir_quicken> if you made another user he dont have admin access
<twitch101> i mean something to a apply a ppf patch
<sir_quicken> that I do know :)
<_jason> ech0wave: did you do a normal install or did you do expert?
<FlannelKing> twitch101: what's a ppf patch? (images?)
<ech0wave> noraml
<eob84> sir_quicken, you may need to edit your sources.lst to "unlcock" more packages
<_jason> ech0wave: paste the output of the command 'groups'
<FlannelKing> oh, playstation patch?
<ech0wave> k one sec
<twitch101> not playstation patch
<matthew_w> pomalley; sure.
<twitch101> something like ppf-o-matic
<sir_quicken> can you tell me what platform gpg files are? from there i can do it easy
<twitch101> there is a bunch of them for windows
<ech0wave> ech0wave adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<matthew_w> pomalley; not sure about ati, I use nvidia, you should make sure you have the latest drivers, first of all.
<matthew_w> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<drgreborn> i have a problem with eclipse, Error creating feature "file:/usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.pde.source_3.1.1/". [/usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.pde.source_3.1.1/feature.xml (No such file or directory)] 
<_jason> ech0wave: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<pomalley> matthew_w: thanks
<liskl_> _jason:please restate fix for alsaspace problem
<drgreborn> is it bacause it has no write access to the directory?
<FlannelKing> twitch101: google says there's one called ppf4Linux, butthere are also a lot more
<sir_quicken> try & see :P
<drgreborn> how do I fix this?
<_jason> liskl_: you can set srate=48000 to fix that
<graft> anyone up on KDE at all?
<FlannelKing> twitch101: I googled ["playstation patch" linux] 
<ech0wave> i dunno am i supposed to....
<_jason> liskl_: put that in ~/.mplayer/config
<graft> spcifically, how do i call up the config dialog for media autorun?
<_jason> ech0wave: huh?
<twitch101> its not playstation patch
<matthew_w> pomalley; if apt-getting the drivers doesn't work, let me know
<riddlebox> is it there a way to find out why I cannot use anything with sound right now? everything says something has /dev/dsp?
<sir_quicken> I guess I attempt 2 d/l files til lI see a gpg file :P
<FlannelKing> twitch101: that's what ppf-o-matic claims to do.  so, what are you looking for exactly?
<ech0wave> that was what happened when i typed groups
<eob84> I am trying to run the unreal tournament install script... but each time I run it nothing happens... can anyone help me with this?
<linux_user400354> is there a vnc channel?
<_jason> ech0wave: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<ech0wave> where do u see "sudo echo hi"
<_jason> ech0wave: type that as a command
<linux_user400354> i keep getting disconnected from vnc and a error message is getting printed in terminal
<ech0wave> it says hi
<graft> man no one ever answers my questions...
<eob84> graft, what is your question?
<graft> i don't give off the right cluelessness waves
<linux_user400354> graft try #kubuntu
<graft> how do i call up the media autorun config dialog in KDE
<graft> #kubuntu sucks
<bubba_> ech0wave, sudo is a command to temprorarily be root  for a specific command,  echo displays text onto the consol, hi means hello
<liskl_> _jason: you rock bigtime
<graft> no one is ever active there
<biovore> graft: media autorun?
<ttread> graft, I am running Kubuntu and I every CD I put in opens a window
<linux_user400354> graft, id tell you the answer if i knew it
<_jason> ech0wave: paste the errors you get with 'sudo apt-get update' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sir_quicken> Question can I run tbz files in umbuntu?
<eob84> graft, media auto run... you need to be more specific
<graft> ttread: yeah, how do i call that window up any other time?
<_JECKEL_> hi all
<sir_quicken> ello
<ech0wave> ok thx
<graft> um... eob84 when you stick in a DVD or something, it does some auto-play sort of thing
<biovore> graft: konqueror | Storage Media
<ttread> graft, I don't know
<eob84> sir_quicken, not as a package... each platform usually has there own binary package format
<_JECKEL_> anyone have any experience in making MUD's?
<graft> biovore: ah... cool lemme try that
<Rob_Dude> Hi all
<eob84> graft, that won't work in linux... only in windows... most of the splashes are in windows... or mac format
<sir_quicken> yeah I am trying 2 find what binarys I can open, htis si freebsd
<IdleOne> heya Rob_Dude
<biovore> graft: you can also look under /media on your filesystem
<graft> eob84: no, it' doesn't run autorun.inf or something
<biovore> graft: this is not windows!!!
<ech0wave> Holy shit as soon as i typed sudo in front of it everything worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<graft> it just runs some pre-defined actionbased on the media type
<eob84> sir_quicken, *.deb is the binary backage for ubuntu
<sir_quicken> ah thx
<ech0wave> *wow im a n00b*
<eob84> sir_quicken, do you know how to use apt
<biovore> graft: that define via the file associations in kde
<IdleOne> ech0wave:  we are all happy for you but please keep the language G rated ()
<graft> biovore: no, it's not a -file- association, it recognizes the media type... DVD, video CD, etc.
<ttread> graft, what is it you're trying to do?
<_jason> ech0wave: sudo gives you superuser privileges, read your private messages from ubotu :)
<sir_quicken> I do now
<riddlebox> can someone help me find out why I cannot use any application with sound, I am always told /dev/dsp is busy?
<graft> ttread: i just want to get that dialog you get when you stick in an audio CD
<sir_quicken> dont think it will run rpms :(
<biovore> graft: then I am not realy understanding what you want then..
<graft> from the command line
<graft> or somehow
<graft> i mean i want to launch that dialog, but i can't figure out how
<eob84> biovore, he wants to run splash screens off cd's using auto run... it won't work in linux
<nitrox> hello
<sir_quicken> sudo apt-get install filename :P
<graft> eob84: no, i don't want to do that
<biovore> eob84: ah got ya
<graft> KDE has a feature where if you stick  in a DVD, it'll, for example, play it in mplayer
<nitrox> Anyone in here running Cygwin and Putty
<eob84> graft, no
<biovore> graft: there is no autorun in linux
<Crshman> well i'll just throw this out, i have ubuntu on my toshiba laptop, works GREAT btw, however i can't see charge/discharge TIMES in the battery status, any ideas?
<eob84> graft, sorry that is what I thought you said
<FlannelKing> he wants to bring up the dialog he gets when he puts a DVD in.
<ech0wave> thx everbody
<eob84> graft, ok be very specific describe the problem to me
<ech0wave> *thanks everybody*
<mikebot> could someone help me witht he following error: after i did what the nvidia tutorial said to do (downloaded some packages and installed them then ctrl+alt+backspace to reset X or something), i had to restart, and I got this error: "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<FlannelKing> KDE autodetects what sort of disc it is, and does stuff based on that.  He wants to configure that.
<LiteHedded> have you guys seen the big lebowski?
<graft> exactly what FlannelKing just said
<bubba_> Crshman, did you disable acpi to get your laptop to work ?
<biovore> graft: you might be able to get it to do that.. it dosn't do that out of the box
<sir_quicken> I need 2 find what platform .deb is, im laggin does umbuntu have required speed & ram?
<LiteHedded> what did you think of it?
<_jason> LiteHedded: #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<graft> biovore: yeah, kde 3.5 does it out of the box
<LiteHedded> :)
<FlannelKing> graft, try #kde ;) heh
<Crshman> no, not that i'm aware of, i'm pretty sure it is enabled, unless i need to set somewhere acpi=on or whatnot
<graft> hmm
<biovore> graft: my kde 3.5 dosn't
<FlannelKing> graft: think you'll have more luck there
<linux_user400354> can anyone help me with this problem? http://sial.org/pbot/16070
<gopi> When I tried to install mythtv... Iam getting an error....
<eob84> graft, hmm I don't use KDE... so I don't know how to configure KDE specific settings
<nitrox> Anyone running Cygwin and Putty
<graft> good point, FlannelKing .. lemme try that
<ttread> graft, the window I get is called KDE daemon
<gopi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gopi>   mythtv: Depends: mythtv-frontend (= 0.18.1-5) but it is not going to be installed
<gopi>           Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.18.1-5) but it is not going to be installed
<gopi> E: Broken packages
<sir_quicken> I can open tar.gz files right?
<eob84> yea
<atoponce> nitrox, i do at work.  what's up?
<FlannelKing> nitrox: putty, why would you run putty in cygwin?
<_jason> sir_quicken: right, just double click
<graft> ttread: can you figure out what the executable is, via ps or something?
<ttread> I was just trying to do that
<mikebot> could someone please help me with an nvidia error? i can only access command prompts with ubuntu now
<IdleOne> gopi: sudo apt-get -f packagename
<eob84> so can anyone help with my issue
<nitrox> Flannelking is it faster than VNC...?
<eob84> I am trying to run a shell script
<Crshman> bubba_: no, not that i'm aware of, i'm pretty sure it is enabled, unless i need to set somewhere acpi=on or whatnot
<eob84> or I mean a .run file
<sir_quicken> ah I gotta d/l right platform binary still damn it :p
<FlannelKing> nitrox: if you're running putty, it's native windows.
<eob84> and it just does nothing
<_jason> eob84: what does it do?
<ttread> graft, it's kded
<biovore> eob84: ./script-name?
<eob84> it says this
<atoponce> nitrox, text is always faster than the gui
<eob84> Uncompressing Unreal Tournament version 428 Linux installtrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<eob84> ut-install-428.run
<gopi> IdleOne: packagename is ?
<biovore> yeah.. old UT99 installer
<mikebot> FlannelKing: do you know about installing nvidia stuff in ubuntu?
<bubba_> Crshman, acpi runs things like your battery monitor... check that out... i had issues with my acpi, and had to tweek  a bunch of things...
<nitrox> Flannelking: I got a BSD box and dual display on windows and want to use on my screen to view my BSD box
<biovore> eob84: try ./ut-install-428.run should just work
<sir_quicken> Hey they got an unbuntu package YAY!!
<IdleOne> gopi: sudo apt-get -f install mythtv
<sir_quicken> whoot whoot
<FlannelKing> mikebot: um, beyond the nvidia package? nope sorry.  Theres a helper config program too, I know that.
<Crshman> bubba_: do i need to specifically enable it? i can see percentages, but not time
<eob84> biovore, tells me command not found
<sir_quicken> ok thx 4 help all l8tr
<mikebot> FlannelKing: what about when i get the error that says: "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<biovore> eob84: chmod +x ut-install-428.run adn try again
<nitrox> Flannelking: I was wondering if I should just VNC into the BSD box or use Cygwin and Putty on my Windows Box and export the display to windows
<gopi> IdleOne: I tried it but still same problem...
<bubba_> Crshman, I dont know what you specificly have to do. I didnt, I had to specificly disable acpi, then re-enable it after I figured out how to fix my problem.
<biovore> eob84: or sh ./ut-install-428.run
<Crshman> bubba_: ahh ok, i'll try it, thnx
<eob84> biovore, I did that
<aslkzxmn> hello all
<FlannelKing> nitrox: using what?  X tunneling? or what?  That'll be cygwin with the program "xwin", if youre doing it locally (on a LAN) you can use XDCMP (or acronym like that) straight in cygwin, but if it's outside of a LAN, you'll have problems (and have to use putty and other methods) becaues xwin uses UDP
<IdleOne> gopi: can you paste the erro in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , thanks
<eob84> biovore, now it does what it was doing initially
<gopi> IdleOne: ok sure
<eob84> biovore, Uncompressing Unreal Tournament version 428 Linux installtrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<ttread> mikebot, what does the X server error say?
<FlannelKing> nitrox: I use cygwin, it's pretty snappy.  Never tried the VNC method though.
<mikebot> that's all it says
<mikebot> ttread: "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<IdleOne> gopi:  then paste the url in here please ()
<ttread> mikebot, so you answer y does it say anything more?
<eob84> mikebot, does it say anything about a unsuable display?
<gopi> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9481
<mikebot> i'm not sure
<biovore> eob84: intressting
<mikebot> it gave me that error and i opened the diagnose file
<mikebot> and it was very long--too long to write down on paper then type again here
<eob84> mikebot, if so I am guessing you are using the nvidia drivers?
<mikebot> eob84: yes
<ttread> mikebot, what is your nvidia card?
<mikebot> it ended with "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured."
<mikebot> geforce 4
<eob84> mikebot, is your monitor a off brand thing?
<mikebot> eob84: dell
<wastrel> eob84:  trap appears to be a bash command - seems like there's an error in a trap call in your install script
<nitrox> Flannelking: I am using it within a LAN and when I am outside the LAN I VPN in.... So I CYGWIN AND XDMCP would be better than CYGWIN and PUTTY for a LAN right?
<eob84> wastrel, damn really... can I update trap or something
<linux_user400354> http://sial.org/pbot/16070 <-- i am getting this error from vncviewer on ubuntu. as soon as i connect to the vnc server, it starts to load and i can see some of it then i get disconnected.
<pomalley> hm... another person with video card problems?
<eob84> mikebot, check out the log file
<ttread> mikebot, you can try looking in var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FlannelKing> nitrox: yeah, since you're not worried about the ssh tunnel, which just gives the overhead of encrypt/decrypt (unless you don't trust your LAN for whatever reason)
<mikebot> well here's the thing
<wastrel> eob84:  what shell is the script using ( first line of the script should have #!/some/shell )
<mikebot> i don't know how to read the log file, cause i don't know what i'm looking for
<IdleOne> gopi:  sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend && mythtv-backen see if that helps
<mikebot> and i only can use commands when i run ubuntu because the X server is down
<IdleOne> gopi:  sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend && mythtv-backend see if that helps
<mikebot> so i have to go to the log
<mikebot> write it on paper
<mikebot> restart into windows
<mikebot> and come back here
<FlannelKing> nitrox: I juts xwin -query [linux ip]  in cygwin
<biovore> eob84: trap is a built in command on bash to repond to hardware signals
<eob84> mikebot, and see if it says stuff about hsync out of range
<biovore> eob84: maybe bash-3.0 breaks there installer.. UT99 is over 6 years old..
<ttread> mikebot, look towards the bottom of the log and see where it got the fatal error
<eob84> biovore, I know... but there aren't many other good games for linux lol
<mikebot> ttread: eob84: okay, i'll look for those things
<wastrel> biovore:  still if they're calling bash with /bin/sh  shouldn't it be backward-compatible?
<nitrox> Flannelking: Do I still have to enable SSH forwarding?
<biovore> eob84: UT2k4
<mikebot> so i gues i'll be back in like 10-15
<mikebot> brb
<ttread> mikebot, you can save yourself a little trouble by using knoppix
<biovore> eob84: Quake3/Quake4/Doom/Doom3
<mikebot> knoppix?
<FlannelKing> nitrox: no, putty is completely removed from the picture.  Just the XDMCP and cygwin (then xwin, internally in cygwin)
<biovore> nitrox: RTCF
<eob84> biovore, wouldn't it be great if they had CS:S for it
<pomalley> hey, when I try to apt-get something it says to insert the cd, but I gave the cd to a friend impressed with ubuntu... can i get it to download it instead?
<biovore> blame value for making crap
<Toma-> eob84, http://www.liflg.org/
<ttread> it will let you boot into a running linux system and you'll be able to read your log file
<eob84> biovore, it being linux
<IdleOne> !tell pomalley  about repos
<Unity> pomalley: take the cdrom source out of sources.list
<liskl_> how can i get xscreensaver to work under fluxbox?
<frank23> pomalley: in synaptic, go to manage repositories and remove the cd entry
<pomalley> thanks
<biovore> eob84: CSS dose work under cedega ok
<ttread> knoppix is a live cd distro
<IdleOne> pomalley:  follow the link the bot msg'ed you
<Unity> IdleOne: shouldn't you be idle?
<pudland> when in terminal... how can I see hidden files/folders?
<mikebot> ttread: i don't understand, sorry
<Unity> pudland: ls -a
<jetscreamer> ls -lA
<biovore> quicken: la -al
<nitrox> Flannelking: Thanx for your input I am going too VPN in and try it out, Greatly appreciate it
<jetscreamer> either
<IdleOne> Unity:  indeed I should
<pudland> thanks
<quicken> HELP:  sudo apt-get install wine
<quicken> Reading package lists... Done
<quicken> Building dependency tree... Done
<quicken> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<quicken> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<quicken> is only available from another source
<quicken> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<ttread> With knoppix you could be on IRC and access your hard drive and stuff without rebooting
<Unity> ubotu tell quicken about pastebin
<jetscreamer> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<Toma-> !topic
<eob84> Toma, thanx but I don't use torrents
<jetscreamer> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<IdleOne> !tell quicken  about repos
<Unity> jetscreamer: please msg the bot
<Toma-> eob84, errrr... theres hard links to the installers there too
<jetscreamer> !tell Unity -about ...
<mikebot> i'll brb
<IdleOne> jetscreamer:  it saves channel realty ()
<quicken> how do I install this blasted thing?
<Unity> you guys are lagging the bot
<pudland> when in terminal... how can I see hidden files/folders? with page view?
<Unity> pudland: ls -la | less
* quicken kicks bot
<quicken> j/k
<liskl_> how can i get xscreensaver to work under fluxbox?
<pudland> unity kk thx
<eob84> Toma, ahh thanx... I didn't notice the direct next to the link lol
<Toma-> eob84, hehe ;D
<IdleOne> quicken:  you need to enable the repos first
<quicken> why can't I install wine?
<quicken> oh
<quicken> how I do that
<IdleOne> the bot sent you a link
<frank23> quicken: check the msgs from ubotu
<eob84> biovore, I bought cedega... but CS: S runs ok... but no where nears as well as in windows
<ksmurf> does anyone here use an freenx ... if so could I please get the node.conf Please.... just on pastebin would be Great!
<FlannelKing> liskl_: googling says you need to add "xscreensaver &" to ~/.fluxbox/startup
<quicken> umbuntu Liderly Base linux :(
<Toma-> eob84, i only buy games that are supported by loki. :)
<biovore> eob84: rgr that..
<liskl_> thanks FlannelKing
<eob84> Toma, I almost there myself lol
<Toma-> eob84, have you checked out linux-gamers?
<sovin> Is it possible to un-build a kernal module?
<lwizardl> does anyone know of linux programs for doing 2D animation for tv?
<sovin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OrinocoMonitorKismet2005Hoary?highlight=%28kismet%29 < Sleepy and was trying to do everything on this page.
<eob84> Toma, yea... but a lot of the games I have people don't play anymore
<FlannelKing> lwizardl: wouldn't that be any 2d animation program? or is TV special?
<biovore> www.icculus.org has alot of gamming stuff on it
<Toma-> eob84, have you seen the how-to section? what games?
* sovin wonders if he has voice.. 
<IdleOne> sovin:  we see you
<eob84> Toma, Quake 2, Sin, UT oldies... and yea I did
<lwizardl> FlannelKing: most 2d apps i find seem to be for flash animations
<freebse> mount /dev/H5N1 /root :) LOL
<biovore> lol
<Toma-> they all run native... Sin however, is a pain.
<quicken> ok that was helpless I got a text file :(
<cales> I think I screwed up my x server while trying to get more buttons working on my mouse...
<FlannelKing> lwizardl: wouldn't that work for TV? what are you trying to export as? (file format?)
<cales> can anyone help me? :P
<ttread> lwizardl http://www2.linuxjournal.com/article/4803
<quicken> what do I install 2 run umbuntu installers?
<IdleOne> quicken:  if you follow the instructions to enable repos it will help you
<eob84> Toma, I know they do... they all run pretty well too... the issue is no one plays them
<wastrel> sovin:  what do you mean by un-build?
<lwizardl> FlannelKing: mpg2 would be nice
<eob84> Toma, the more recent games I have are all for windows
<IdleOne> quicken:  without the repos you will only see that error
<eob84> Toma, you know of a native guild wars fix?
<lwizardl> ttread: thanks i'll read that
<Toma-> nope... whats the problem with it?
<sovin> wastrel: I was on a 'copy and paste' + execute binge on that page..
<FlannelKing> lwizardl: I'm sure a lot of those same animation programs can export as mp2, if not, you can probably find a flash player that'll export.  Oh, I think there are media players that'll do that as well.  But, that link is probably the best reference you'll get
<ksmurf> can anyone help me with a node.conf for freenx?
<wastrel> sovin:  what step were you at, what is the problem you're having and what do you want to do now :] 
<cales> "fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices
<quicken> i cant even get repos it only gives me webistes & more bs :(
<setuid> Anyone know how to build the vmware modules against a stock Ubuntu kernel? Its looking for headers which don't exist in all of Ubuntu.
<sovin> wastrel: Hm, I suppose I don't have a problem.  More like 'is having two kernals in my /boot a bad thing?' question.
<Rob_Dude> This is probably a silly question, but...is Ubuntu 'secure' fresh out of the box (or at least as reasonably secure as it gets?)
<ksmurf> the file is at /etc/nxserver/node.conf
<gumble> hi, i received my ubuntu cds today and installed.. worked fine. but when trying to use firefox, or anything that needs a connectiong.. didnt work basically as if it wasnt connected... but im always connected..
<lwizardl> FlannelKing: yeah that url seems to be exactly the info i need. just doesn't seem to give program names
<IdleOne> quicken:  the website it gives you is the intruction on how to enable the repos
<gumble> any ideas?
<biovore> setuid: you need to install the kernel source and headers
<setuid> This, of course, works flawlessly with source-built kernels, but I need fglrx
<quicken> yeah yeah I was on wrong site..
<Rob_Dude> setuid:  Yeah- I just went though it
<lwizardl> ttread: thanks looks like a great read
<IdleOne> !tell quicken  about cli
<setuid> biovore: I have those, its not there
<ttread> lwizardl yw
<eob84> YEA UT IS INSTALLING!
<setuid> biovore: It takes about 7 hours to build the kernel from source (it builds 12 architectures)
<quicken> stupid bot gave me 2 many sites :P
<setuid> Rob_Dude: GO on
<cK-gLocK> can anyone here help me out?
<wastrel> sovin:  not really, unless you're low on space in /boot...  i just cleaned mine out the other day i had 5 or 6 in there and was running low (had 10MB left on the /boot partition)
<cales> is there any way to configure xorg.conf from a command line other than just editing it?
<gumble> anybody?
<biovore> setuid: you have your kernel kernel's source in /usr/src/linux....
<Toma-> eob84, http://www.linux-militia.net/forums/index.php?topic=8.0
<gumble> :(
<Rob_Dude> I did 'sudo apt-get install (lemme find the file name)
<setuid> biovore: Yep
<cales> i.e., is there a program that looks at your hardware and does it for you?
<cK-gLocK> im having a problem with GDM loading up i think its cuz i changed something in the xorg.xconf file
<cK-gLocK> i changed monitor around
<Rob_Dude> For me, /usr/src/linux didn't exist
<biovore> setuid: did you build it?
<bimberi> Rob_Dude: it is about as secure as it gets.  The default install has no processes listening on external ports.
<cK-gLocK> and thats the error its giving me
<ksmurf> calde dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setuid> biovore: But there is no include/linux/version.h without building the kernel, and building the kernel requires hacking a LOT of source files to swtich the arch to SMP, s/386/686/ and so on
<sovin> wastrel: alright. thank you.
<setuid> biovore: Build what?
<ksmurf> caldS dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setuid> biovore: Build a kernel from the kernel source? Or a debian package from the source?
<ksmurf> cales dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<setuid> Neither are possible
<setuid> Because the kernel headers/source do *NOT* match the running kernel
<Rob_Dude> Here's what I did, and it worked for me...
<setuid> Which is why I have to hack through this whole tree
<setuid> Its a mess
<pudland> unity, when i do your command.. i see ICEauthority as root root.  when i do cd .ICEauthority it sayd no such....
<biovore> setuid: kernel building in debian/ubuntu is easy.. 1 sec.. let me find howto (try asking the bot)
<quicken> im in synaptic thingy wuts it under?
<setuid> biovore: I wrote _the_ kernel howto, I know how to build kernels ;)
<eob84> Tohoma, actually this may be good info for any game
<cK-gLocK> im having a problem with GDM loading up i think its cuz i changed something in the xorg.xconf file i changed monitor settings around in the file to try and get higher resolution but i think changing monitor from generic monitor to standard messed it up someone pls help!
<Rob_Dude> 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10.28'
<bimberi> setuid: to install the kernel headers -> 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<setuid> biovore: But 'debuild' on this tree takes F-O-R-E-V-E-R
<setuid> Rob_Dude: Right, so I did that
<cK-gLocK> anything i can do from the command prompt logging in from there since i can get to the GUI
<biovore> setuid: ah so your tring to find a way around it..
<IdleOne> quicken:  im not trying to be rude but follow the instructions dude it's all there
<Unity> pudland: i get: bash: cd: .ICEauthority: Not a directory
<Rob_Dude> And when that was done installing I still didn't have the /usr/src/linux folder
<cK-gLocK> =(
<setuid> biovore: No, I'm trying to build the vmware modules against the kernel I"m _actually_ runing, not a _new_ one I build from source
<Rob_Dude> So I used 'ln -s'
<nm> lol
<pudland> unity using your command.. do you see it?
<Rob_Dude> to make a symbolic link called 'linux' that pointed to the newly created
<Unity> pudland: yes
<setuid> Rob_Dude: linux-image-2.6.15-16-686 is already the newest version.
<Unity> pudland: it's not a folder so you can't go into it
<biovore> setuid: VMware needs to source tree for the kernel your currently running to it can link hooks into the current kernel
<setuid> Rob_Dude: And /usr/src/linux points to there
<Rob_Dude> linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<mikebot> okay i got some fatal errors
<setuid> biovore: The problem is that the stock kernel *DOES NOT* match the source labeled with that same version stamp
<quicken> I did I am in cynaptic it doesnt really tell me where it is
<cales> ok, that worked slightly better...
<biovore> setuid: rgr.. I had the same problem here..
<setuid> Rob_Dude: Right, so then what? You built the whole kernel tree with debuild?
<pudland> unity OMG.... i'm not stupid... just slow tonight.
<frank23> quicken: Settings->Repositories
<biovore> setuid: I run a custom kernel here. So I have my kernel source..
<setuid> Rob_Dude: And you had to hack the SMP out, and change the arch to 686, and so on?
<Rob_Dude> Nah - 2.6.12-10-386 was the version source that my kernel was
<setuid> biovore: I normally would, but I need fglrx, and that doesn't build
<quicken> got it kinda laggin
<Rob_Dude> So it matched, and VM installed fine
<cK-gLocK> can someone help me fix my xconf so i can get my gui(gdm) back up!
<mikebot> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<mikebot> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load NVIDIDA kernel module!
<mikebot> (EE) NVIDIA(0): ***Aborting***
<mikebot> (EE) Screen(s) found but none have usable configuration.
<cK-gLocK> please...
<cales> i get a list of warnings when i run startx as follows:
<biovore> mikebot: modprobe nvidia (and if the fails, reinstall the nvidia driver)
<cales> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<mikebot> biovore: could you explain how to do that please?
<lwizardl> where can i get a ubuntu compatible boot floppy image?
<cales> etc, substituting other abbreviations for "pcf"
<nm> gLocK: linux q4'er?
<cK-gLocK> was
<cK-gLocK> until i edited my xconf
<cK-gLocK> i like q4 in linux
<cK-gLocK> trying to ditch windows
<nm> ah
<nm> heh
<biovore> mikebot: as root on a terminal try typing "modprobe nvidia"
<mikebot> !modprobe
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mikebot
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cK-gLocK> wanted to see what linux was about
<frank23> cK-gLocK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will run through X configuration
<nm> q4 has too many fatal1ty wannabes for me
<cK-gLocK> got it running and all just messed around with my xconf and messed my monitor settings up
<cK-gLocK> lol
<nm> everyone is a 17 year old loser playing 17 hours a day
<mikebot> okay biovore, but i have to restart and do everythign again
<nm> trying to be the next money winner
<setuid> biovore: Any idea how I can build fglrx from source so it works with a custom kernel?
<nm> i was pretty hardcore into q2, but i'm not 13 anymore
<Rob_Dude> setuid:  I dunno - when you do 'uname -r' what does it display?  2.6.15.16.686?
<nm> i can't play the game for that amount of time
<cK-gLocK> k
<cK-gLocK> illtry that
<setuid> Rob_Dude: # cat /proc/version
<setuid> Linux version 2.6.15-16-686 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.0.3 20060212 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.2-9ubuntu1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 20 17:26:04 UTC 2006
<mikebot> i liked how in q2 the rocket explosions weren't the size of the entire screen, unlike q3
<nm> gl
<biovore> mikebot: there error you got is saying you don't have a kermel module loaded called nvidia
<nm> if you keep having problems, let me know
<mikebot> biovore: okay
<nm> qw/q2 were the best of them
<frank23> cK-gLocK: suggestion for next time you experiment with xorg.conf - backup the file before modifying
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, shoot man - I dunno then; sorry I can't be of more help
<biovore> mikebot: this module is loading onto the system when you installed the nvidia driver from apt
<nm> q3 is comical at best, ridiculously lame at worst
<cK-gLocK> yes
<pingu> If, I was going to put a 2.6.15 kernel on an ubuntu hoary install CD.
<cK-gLocK> am i gonna be able
<awb4422> setuid: you're going to have to get the source
<cK-gLocK> to fix it
<cK-gLocK> with this command tho
<nm> glock: probably
<nm> if not, just edit it manually
<mikebot> biovore: okay, i'll type this and see what it says and come back
<mikebot> brb
<cK-gLocK> how would i edit it manually
<nm> look at your error log
<setuid> awb4422: Right, googling isn't much help
<biovore> setuid: no clue on fglrx stuff.. I run nvidia here
<IdleOne> !tell nm about enter
<cK-gLocK> frmo the command prompt right
<setuid> And I think it requires a bunch of kernel patches
<setuid> I hate kernel patches
<cK-gLocK> how do iread files
<setuid> sigh
<cK-gLocK> .logs ect
<awb4422> setuid: ok well, do you have the source packages downloaded?
<quicken> Can you tell me if umbuntu has a requirement speed of proccessor & ram? I got a 450 256 meg ram & laggin :(
<cK-gLocK> like i dontknow what to use to run the file
<cK-gLocK> not familiar
<nm> glock: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cK-gLocK> k nice
<setuid> awb4422: There are none for fglrx
<setuid> Its a proprietary driver
<IdleOne> !tell cK-gLocK  about enter
<setuid> But obviously SOMEONE has the source, there are kernel mods for it
<gopi> IdleOne: sorry was away.... I tried it but stll error... plz see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9483
<nm> idleone: what are you getting at
<Guardiann> good evening
<biovore> setuid: I think its on ATI's site
<biovore> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<wastrel> quicken:  your ram is pretty low for gnome/kde  try xfce maybe but even that is hoggy, best bet would be a light wm like openbox
<awb4422> setuid: ah i see
<Bandit> Yo Guardiann whats up?
<IdleOne> nm:  your spamming the channel and it's annoying like the bot said ()
<nm> idleone: well you'll have to live with it, or leave
<amphi> setuid: the source is just for a wrapper round a blob
<nm> idleone: thanks.
<wastrel> setuid:  you running dapper?  maybe the kids on the dapper channel would know what's up with the kernel
<setuid> wastrel: Yep, dapper
<IdleOne> nm:  you have to follow the rules and the CoC
<Guardiann> hello not much just messing around
<setuid> wastrel: I needed mysql 5
<IdleOne> !tell nm about coc
<setuid> But without fglrx, dapper hard-locks Thinkpads
<setuid> Breezy works fine, but no mysql 5
<cales> my xserver still isn't starting, it says the font renderer for ".***" already registered at priority 0
<setuid> I'm always getting 80%
<setuid> sigh
<awb4422> setuid: well basically what you do is make-kpkg --append-to-version -ati --initrd modules_image
<nm> idleone: the bot is on ignore, i don't put up with ridiculous spam like that, you can say something yourself if you so desire
<awb4422> setuid: while in /usr/src
<wastrel> setuid:  dapper folks are on #ubuntu+1 , they might have a clue about where the kernel headers are for the packaged kernel.
<nm> idleone: i'm here to help now and then, i won't put up with ridiculous suggestions from ignorants like yourself
<quicken> Unable to get a lock?? :(  stupid apt was open
<AttAcKeR> hello
<IdleOne> nm:  can you please not use the enter key as punctuation as it is distracting and makes it hard for newbies to follow
<cales> when i type startx it starts for about a second, i see the grey screen with the little x-cursor in the middle, and then it goes back to command line
<linux_user400354> http://sial.org/pbot/16070 <-- i am getting this error from vncviewer on ubuntu. as soon as i connect to the vnc server, it starts to load and i can see some of it then i get disconnected.
<Jivenix> does ubuntu have power management for lappys?
<cales> and shows that error message.
<AttAcKeR> someone have issue for serial mouse ???
<setuid> So many roadblocks with Ubuntu
<nm> idleone: no, but thanks for expressing the desire yourself, instead of spamming me with a bot
<AttAcKeR> please someone ?
<IdleOne> nm ok then
<linux_user400354> cales, what driver for your video card driver are you using
<quicken> question for serial mouse guy, who in this day & age even use serial mouses anymore?
<linux_user400354> cales, what driver for your video card  are you using
<amphi> Jivenix: yes
<cales> um... ati, i think?
<Jivenix> amphi, good news, is there a gui interface?
<Jivenix> or what's the manpage
<AttAcKeR> test purposes
<gopi> IdleOne: saw that link ?
<IdleOne> gopi:  one sec
<quicken> thought serial mouses where all but whiped out
<amphi> Jivenix: no idea - I set the governor myself, in sysfs
<cales> whatever dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg sets as the ATI driver
<Jivenix> thanks
<roberto> ola
<AttAcKeR> quicken if you know how to help thanks
<Morfosomo> quicken i still had to fight one these days, brave little creatures,. refuse to pass away
<amphi> Jivenix: have a look at the files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ if you're interested
<cales> my system worked fine until i started screwing around with xorg.conf to try to get more buttons on my mouse working
<Jivenix> thanks
<setuid> ugh, ati only ships rpms
<setuid> wtf
<wastrel> cales:  i don't suppose you backed up a known-good copy before you edited it?
<setuid> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<Morfosomo> setuid use alien
<setuid> Morfosomo: No
<amphi> Jivenix: I tend to use the ondemand governor - cat scaling_available_governors will show which governors are, er, available, for example
<mikebo1> biovore: heh
<Morfosomo> ok, just a sugestion
<cales> wastrel: of course not.
<cales> that would be far too sensible.
<quicken> lol yeah they take a beating :P
<quicken> NOW time 2 install this blasted thing :p
<IdleOne> gopi: looks like you need alot of different packages before you can install mythtv but I am not certain as to what they all are. maybe someone else can take a look  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9483
<matthew_w> Hey uh, has anyone here tried to hook a guitar up to their computer using linux?
<quicken> lol
<pingu> matthew_w: I actually have.
<pingu> Why?
<pingu> Well, anyway I'm actually here for a reason.
<matthew_w> pingu; how did you do it, and with what
<pingu> I have to put a 2.6.15 kernel onto a hoary CD.
<quicken> didnt think a standrd sound cad coul handle that kinda power :p
<wastrel> cales:  what video card do you have?
<cales> is there a way to uninstall imwheel from the command line?
<pingu> mathew_w, a sound card :P
<cales> wastrel: an ATI something, i think.
<pingu> Doess anyone have any suggestions?
<cales> I'm not entirely sure.
<wastrel> cales:  sudo apt-get remove imwheel
<pingu> Remaster the hoary install CD with a 2.6.15 kernel?
<linux_user400354> cales, something could be wrong with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mantice> Can Some one help me out Im trying to play this game called Enemy teratorry
<matthew_w> pingu; I mean, with a preamp or without, into the mic port, or into the line in, with what software did you record, what utilities did you use, etc.
<wastrel> cales:  lspci will show your hardware info.
<cales> ok, onen sec
<quicken> GAH i still cannot open deb files, is there a diffrent archiver I am supposed 2 use 2 do it? or mty terminal?
<nickrud> pingu: I think you might have troubles with hotplug & udev ; I'd ask on -devel
<pingu> matthew_w: Just, the mic port.
<pingu> With an adapter.
<linux_user400354> cales, check to see if there is a backup of your xorg.conf that was created when you changed it
<pingu> Ok, thanks :D
<cales> linux-user: there isn't :(
<pingu> I didn't do much to it.
<pingu> Except shove it in.
<pingu> Record in audacity.
<cales> i have an ATI Radeon 7200
<cales> video card
<matthew_w> pingu; using a 1/3 inch to 1/8 inch converter, I assume
<quicken> ah ha got it
<matthew_w> And what sound daemon>?
<anthony> after installing  vlc and w32codec, embedded windows media files will only play the audio stream but not hte video stream, any fixes?
<quicken> mua ha ha thx all 4 help
<gopi> IdleOne: ok thanks
<tin_nqn> hello
<sabiancrash> hi Jivenix
<cales> okay, a new error message when i run startx:
<quicken> ANYONE ever use winlinux pppfftt....
<cales> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/scheinbc/.Xauthority
<morphineinduced> hey how would i know if i have ubuntu or edubuntu
<AttAcKeR> you suck all bitches
<quicken> I got that
<_jason> anthony: use mplayer plug-in, I don't think vlc handles wmv9 (at least the one in the repos doesn't)
<tin_nqn> I'm trying to edit TOTEM config from
<quicken> you need 2 install repos
<anthony> _jason: k thanks
<tonyyarusso> If I do stuff using free formats, would my Windows friends have to jump through any hoops to be able to use them too?  (ie. Ogg Vorbis sound files)
<_jason> ubotu: tell anthony about mplayer
<tin_nqn> gconf-editor -> apps - > totem
<tin_nqn> subtitle_font entry specificly
<cales> all the font renderer error messages are still there too though
<quicken> ok question where do I find the program I installed?
<trooper00> tonyyarusso: they would have to install a codec, yeah. i usually include a copy of the required codecs with my collection, so its not much of a hassle
<tin_nqn> I want a bigger subtitle
<Jivenix> hey sabian
<quicken> wine..
<wastrel> cales:  it sounds like you've got an X session running already
<cales> ok
<tin_nqn> sorry... somebody are reading me?=
<wastrel> cales:   try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IdleOne> quicken:  in terminal type wine program.exe
<cales> stopping gnome display manager...     [ok] 
<tonyyarusso> trooper00: All right, that shouldn't be too difficult.
<cales> wastrel: so yeah it stopped GDM
<wastrel> can you get into x now?
<quicken> ok but where do I have 2 have the exe?
<cales> no
<cales> same problem
<Mordof> question: have the ca repo servers been fixed yet?
<cales> error in locking authority file
<IdleOne> quicken:  wherever you downloaded it
<quicken> ok sweet
<cales> and warning: font renderer for "***" already registered at priority 0
<quicken> im laggin I gotta go l8tr all
<quicken> thx for help
<IdleOne> quicken:  probably onto the Desktop so first do cd Desktop anf then wine program.exe
<frank23> Mordof: I didnt notice any problems with ca server
<Mordof> cales, are you having troubles with installing a vid card driver?
<quicken> and being patient with me :P
<Mordof> frank23, this morning they were borked
<pomalley> noob question: how do i tell my kernel version?
<Mordof> or w/e
<cales> mordof: not as far as i know
<wastrel> cales:  i get those font errors, i think you can ignore them.
<frank23> Mordof: I think they're fine now
<Mordof> cales, font errors n stuff happened to me when my nvidia drivers werent installed properly.. *shrugs*
<Mordof> frank23, k
<IdleOne> pomalley:  uname -r in terminal
<cales> ok, then the meaningful error is probably "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/scheinbc/.Xauthority
<wastrel> cales:  does that file exist?
<Mordof> cales, ok, not what i thought it was :P
<blrich> let's say i upgrade to dapper. should i be using gstreamer 0.10 *at all*? seems to be causing problems.
<matthew_w> pingu; I have my guitar plugged into my microphone port and it's doing nothing
<pomalley> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> pomalley:  np ")
<blrich> yes, i know about the dapper channel, they're all asleep
<matthew_w> 1 minute ago, I had my microphone plugged in there, and it was doing fine.  Explanation>?
<Mordof> blrich, 0.8 doesn't seem to work, ive tried
<blrich> Mordof, what in dapper?
<Mordof> blrich, yes
<rukuartic> say Hey guys
<Mordof> Hey guys
<IdleOne> hey
<blrich> Mordof, dammit, everything was fine in breezy, but now gstreamer isn't picking my soundcard up in dapper (alsa/esd do though)
<rukuartic> X_X I've been on my cstrike server too much. I'm appending SAY to the start of every line I type
<pingu> matthew_w: What did you expect it to do? :P
<pingu> Record it.
<Mordof> blrich, dapper isnt done yet.. you know that right?
<matthew_w> pingu; Recording it records nothing.
<blrich> Mordof, maybe i should remove gstreamer completely? nothing depends on it except totem (doesn't work) and thats it
<matthew_w> pingu; playing into my guitar tuner application shows no sound input
<cales> :D
<cales> i restarted and it worked
<matthew_w> pingu; mic volume levels are @ 0
<blrich> Mordof, i know, but considering it's supposed to be an *improvement* i was thinking it might at least recognise my sound card
<blrich> i mean, for some part of gstreamer to do that would be nice
<cales> i don't have the slightest idea why :P
<cales> i hate being so stupid about this
<wastrel> cales:  me either :] 
<cales> anyways, thanks for your help everyone...
<cosmintilla> pomalley: uname -a
<Mantice> Can Some one help me out Im trying to play this game called Enemy teratorry heres a screen shot www.mantice.net/photo
<Mordof> blrich, depends on how things are configured, weither or not its accepted by gstreamer.. i dont think gstreamer is entirely done yet since it is *ugly* atm
<Q_Continuum> For whatever reason, I can't get the second display to work. (Nvidia TwinView) www.outspokengeek.net/misc/xorg.conf
<Mantice> That dont work :(
<matthew_w> Explanation?
<Q_Continuum> Second video port (whichever monitor I hook up) won't get a signal it can handle.
<witless> hello.  do i need to belong to a particular group in order to resume a paused printer?
<rukuartic> witless, If you use sudo you should be able to get things going...
<wastrel> witless:  maybe lpadmin
<Mantice> Can some one help my fix my linux game ?
<matthew_w> pingu; what desktop were you using?
<Mantice> I get this error message
<Mantice> http://www.mantice.net/photos/
<mang3lo> aahh, i cant stop terminal from pinging, whats the command?
<matthew_w> pingu; because I have the sneaking suspiscion that it was KDE
<wastrel> witless:  here's my list    wastrel adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner nvram
<blrich> Mordof, i'm going to remove it completely and see what happens. i'll reinstall later if i need to
<rukuartic> mang3lo, ctrl+c
<mang3lo> ty
<mang3lo> aahh, lifesaver
<dbassett> evening all!  anyone here know anything about installing java sdk on ubuntu (powerpc)
<witless> rukuartic: i cando it with gksu, but was wondering what the desktop-only way to do it is
<rukuartic> mang3lo, It happened to me too XD
<overrider> when i choose connect to server and there pick windows share, which program is it using to connect to the share? smbclient?
<mang3lo> lol
<witless> wastrel: you can resume a paused printer with those permissins?
<rukuartic> witless, just a guess...
<witless> ions?
<Mantice> Could some one help me fix this error message please http://www.mantice.net/photos/00009.jpg
<wastrel> witless:  yes-  i'm thinking you were removed from lpadmin
<rukuartic> witless, open a console and type "sudo gnome-cups-manager" I think that should work...
<witless> wastrel: yes, i'm not in lpadmin
<rukuartic> witless, wastrel's suggestion would fix the problem, this is just a work around
<wastrel> witless:  i understand one of the gui accound configurator tools messes up group membership
<Mantice> It says somthing about Kernel panic
<wastrel> s/accound/account/
<mang3lo> i got a kernel panic the other day
<rukuartic> Is that the 'dose equivalant of a BSOD?
<mang3lo> it turned out to be my ram, try a memtest, thats how i diagnosed it
<Mantice> Could you help me out if you know how to fix it.
<Mantice> Its just this game
<Mantice> how do I do a mem test?
<wastrel> mmm a panic is always fun
<Q_Continuum> Kernel Panic is sorta like a BSOD...but not always so fatal.
<dbassett> Anyone have any experience installing java sdk on a ppc?
<mang3lo> aahh, i see
<Rob_Dude> I'm trying to better understand Solaris10.  It's not Linux, but it seems to run KDE, GNome, and all sorts of other linux apps.  I guess, what I'm asking is - what makes it different?
<Mantice> check out http://www.mantice.net/photos/00009.jpg
<tin_nqn> hello, I need to set subtitles bigger into TOTEM
<rukuartic> dbassett, If you download it from the sun website, you should just be able to install it...
<wastrel> Rob_Dude:  solaris is a unix, it has a different kernel, basically
<rukuartic> dbassett, I think you need to do "sudo bash <installfile>.bin"
<cafuego> dbassett: Yes, the wiki explains.
<rukuartic> dbassett, But I think its messy. Listen to cafuego!
<cafuego> !wiki JavaPPC
<mang3lo> ya thats exactly my error, mantice
<dbassett> well.. sun doesn't support PPC and ibm site won't let me download their SDK
<cafuego> dbassett: Follow the instructions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<wastrel> Rob_Dude:  a lot of the software for *nix runs on any "posix compliant" system, so linux and unix can share a lot of software.
<dbassett> says it needs to verify my location for exporting reasons
<cafuego> dbassett: You need tro register at ibm, then you can download.
<Mantice> mang3lo, did you fix it, what where you trying to do ?
<cafuego> dbassett: Oh, that's crap.
<dbassett> agreed
<cafuego> dbassett: Hold on a moment
<Rob_Dude> Hmm, interesting.  Very cool
<dbassett> ok
<mang3lo> as i said, i did a memtest and it returned all sorts of red at me, from only one stick of ram, so i pulled out that stick...took a 128mb speed in decrease, and everything works fine (i couldnt even boot anything up, not even the kernel)
<rukuartic> wastrel, what exactly is a posix compliant system?
<rukuartic> mang3lo, Linux would've been veeery helpful in fixing my grandma's box...
<linux_user400354> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<matthew_w> I am having an immense amount of trouble with sound on Linux
<rukuartic> mang3lo, I ended up reformatting the HD thinking it was busted...
<mang3lo> i got the ram sitting right now to me, nothing about the stick looks damage, so i dont get it..i think ill throw it into somethign else and test it once im less lazier
<matthew_w> I can't get my guitar to work, it did in winbox.  Basically I just stuff it into the Mic input.  For some reason, microphones work, and this guitar does not, explanations?
<Mantice> Ah well, I can boot into ubuntu and windows fine
<quicken> hey all question, I got whine but it kinda shabby, what was name of other one?
<Mantice> I only have one stick of ram
<rukuartic> mang3lo, After seven hours on tech, they figured it was my ram with their "semi linux" tools XD
<mang3lo> aahh, then i dunno, mantice
<mang3lo> haha rukuar!!
<rukuartic> quicken, You mean wine?
<rukuartic> mang3lo, Yeah it sucked. ><
<Toma-> matthew_w, have you turned on the mic boost?
<Mantice> damit is there a enimey territory support irc room
<quicken> decides wine
<matthew_w> Toma-; yes.  But that wouldn't account for the microphone working, and the guitar not working.
<wastrel> rukuartic:  posix compliance means you implement the posix standards for unix systems- basically a standard list of programs and os functions - i'm sure wikipedia has a good explanation ;] 
<rukuartic> Mantice, Cursing won't get you anywhere.
<quicken> cedea sumthing like that
<rukuartic> wastrel, Thx
<rukuartic> quicken, cedega?
<Toma-> matthew_w, it it were a XLR mic that had a pre-amp, yes it would...
<mang3lo> its like "hrmm...last ditch effort lets use the most _basic_ of diagnosis tools, and forget windows for a minute..ohthere it is.."
<Mantice> It makes me feel better :)
<matthew_w> Toma-; Ah, I suppose.
<quicken> yeah I try get that  instead wine sucks :p graphics freakin :(
<rukuartic> Mantice, Yeah but its unprofessional. Try looking on their website
<matthew_w> Toma-; Either way yes it's on
<cafuego> dbassett: You're after " IBM SDK for 32-bit iSeries/pSeries" right?
<quicken> How do I get my trash icon back?
<Toma-> matthew_w, umm. silly question, but are you using an adaptor plug to get your 1/4" guitar lead to the 3.5mm mic in?
<dbassett> yup :)
<frank23> quicken: what program are you trying to run eith wine?
<quicken> I removed it trying 2 get on desktop
<dbassett> 1.5 would be great
<matthew_w> Toma-; Yep.
<quicken> bloodscape
<quicken> game :p
<Mantice> Googlin,it ant doing much good
<Madpilot> quicken, right-click on the panel, chose "Add to Panel", find the Trash applet
<Toma-> matthew_w, is the plug ok?
<matthew_w> Toma-; never had a problem with it before
<Toma-> matthew_w, have you tried plugging it into the line-in jack rather than mic-in?
<Toma-> i had to do that with my studio
<matthew_w> Toma-; I will try now
<Toma-> ok
<quicken> ah thx
<linux_user400354> i need to get me one of these http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<tin_nqn> hello, I need to set subtitles bigger into TOTEM. I've edited the key "subtitle_font" from gconf-editor from "Sans 20" to "Sans 32", but I've not seen any change
<cafuego> ibm-java2-sdk-50-linux-ppc.tgz
<Mantice> Man I wish this was in english I might understand it
<rukuartic> Anyone have any ideas on getting XOrg to run faster?
<Madpilot> quicken, everything on Gnome's panels can be added/moved/removed thru Add to Panel :P
<matthew_w> Ok, it's in there, now, let me try
<cafuego> dbassett: I'm fetching it; 64MB, so takes a while...
<IdleOne> linux_user400354:  lmao
<frank23> quicken: if cedega dosent support bloodscape : http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/alphabrowse.mhtml?letter=B it probably cant run at all in linux
<matthew_w> Toma-; Nothing
<dbassett> cafuego: Thanks!  What is the best way for me to get it from you?
<quicken> thx
<cafuego> dbassett: I'll be putting it on a website; so browser/wget/whatever.
<rukuartic> cafuego, Start a FTP server!! :D
<Toma-> matthew_w, and the levels for the line-in are up?
<rukuartic> cafuego, I've done that once... cuz GAIM stinks with file transfers. O_o
<dbassett> cafurgo: sounsd good.  Thanks!  I love the linux community
<cafuego> Id you'd rather have ftp/rsync/svn, let me know ;-)
<matthew_w> Toma-; yessir.
<cafuego> rukuartic: I'm not downloading to my desktop box; I went over quota and only get 64Kbit/sec
<wastrel> rukuartic:  actually you can support posix and not be a *nix at all, i believe beos was posix compliant.
<matthew_w> Toma; I wonder
<rukuartic> cafuego, Ouch...
<Toma-> hm..
<dbassett> cafuego: ouch indeed
<rukuartic> wastrel, Are toasters posix compliant? :: pokes fun::
<matthew_w> Toma-; If I plug the guitar into my amp, and then take the "Phone Out" cord from my amp, and plug that into my Mic In?
<twitch101> when i ant to use wine and i need .NET framework i can just download the files from windows.com and set them in my system and registry folder right?
<cafuego> rukuartic: 5 more days of slowness :-(
<quicken> lol
<rukuartic> cafuego, I use my toaster to serve my CStrike box...
<quicken> beats windows :P
<rukuartic> cafuego, It stinks... cuz I wake up in the morning, there are ten people playing
* cafuego can't run cstrike because his system is too fast
<rukuartic> cafuego, And when I drop my toast in, everyone's ping jumps to 400
<twitch101> when i ant to use wine and i need .NET framework i can just download the files from windows.com and set them in my system and registry folder right?
<unperson> Is one likely to see any real difference between running the 386 and 686 kernels?
<Toma-> matthew_w, yeh give that a try. the signal should be pretty weak and wont destroy your soundcard
<matthew_w> Toma-; Errr...
<MeeKs> im about to install ubuntu on a 250gb HD, whats the best way to parition it?
<MeeKs> i never have before
* dbassett will brb
<varsendagger> rukuartic, are you for real?
<cafuego> MeeKs: Depends.
<cafuego> MeeKs: server or workstation?
<MeeKs> workstation
<MeeKs> just want to learn linux really
<MeeKs> heard its a good distro
<wastrel> MeeKs:  if you want to learn linux, and don't need a working system, i recommend linux from scratch :] 
<cafuego> MeeKs: 20GB /, 2G swap, rest /home
* dbassett has returned
<IdleOne> MeeKs:  90 gig for OS and 40 gig swap you should be good to go ()
<MeeKs> wastrel: you mean command line
<Toma-> 10 gb /
<cafuego> MeeKs: Or do wyou want stuff like WIndows on there too?
<MeeKs> no
<MeeKs> i dont use windows at all
<_daniel_> Hi if I install ubuntu does the installer write over /home
<_daniel_> ?
<cafuego> MeeKs: Then 10-20GB for Linux, 2 GB swap and the rest /home (data)
<Jivenix> what home
<MeeKs> ok 2 3 partitions
<MeeKs> 3
<Jivenix> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_daniel_> I have a /home partition
<wastrel> cafuego:  you forgot /boot
<_daniel_> I dont want the installer to write over it
<pingu> Sorry for the late reply matthew_w, but I think it was ratpoison at the time :/
<cafuego> wastrel: He doesn't need /boot
<unperson> cafuego, No /boot ?
<Toma-> no /boot
<Toma-> *nod*
<wastrel> we don't do /boot anymore?
<rukuartic> varsendagger, ;)
<cafuego> wastrel: We don't run Redhat, so no.
<irvin> _daniel_: you can choose to manual partition then tell the installer not to format /home
<_daniel_> Can I tell the installer, this is /home, and dont touch it ?
<Toma-> unless you install 15 kernels, no need for /boot...
<wastrel> heh old habit i suppose
<irvin> _daniel_: yes you can... ;)
<_daniel_> irvin, and you are 100 % sure it wont touch it ?
<_daniel_> like not even my .bashrc ?
<rukuartic> Anyone have suggestions on how to set up XOrg to run more faster/efficiently? Would recompiling it help me out or screw me up?
<tin_nqn> ok bye... thanks for nothing!
<cafuego> _daniel_: If you tell the installer to mount it as /home and not format it, you'll be fine (I did that last sunday)
<rukuartic> tin_nqn You're welcome :D
<cafuego> rukuartic: 1) faster cpu 2) more ram
<_daniel_> ok just wanted to make sure
<cafuego> rukuartic: 3) new gfx card
<wastrel> rukuartic:  lighter windowmanager
<_daniel_> And is there somewer I can get kernel sources to build custom kernel ?
<rukuartic> cafuego, I'm actually running 1.2 Ghz and 256 mb ram... not doing too bad for having gamp, hlds, and wine running right now with GAIM and XChat
<irvin> _daniel_: yes...
<cafuego> dbassett: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/ibm-java2-sdk-50-linux-ppc.tgz
<_daniel_> they are in the repos ?
<rukuartic> cafuego, 86 mb still free... but nobody's on the server
<synth> so do i need to use kubuntu to get kde on ubuntu
<rukuartic> Synth, Not necessarily
<Toma-> !ram
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Toma-
<Toma-> grr
<_daniel_> O yeah I am installing kubuntu, that is same as ubuntu right ?
<synth> i'm tired of gnome
<rukuartic> synth, from what I understand you can aptget it, and then select it at boot (under sessions)
<_daniel_> yeah gnome is stupid
<dbassett> cafuego: downoading now
* cafuego has 902MB free ram
<Toma-> rukuartic, ram and linux has a totally different use than ram and windows...
<_daniel_> I am tired of debian too :(
<cafuego> dbassett: cool :-)
<dbassett> cafuego: Thanks a bunch, btw
<rukuartic> synth and _daniel_ I like xfce!
<marcin`> hello
<_daniel_> I recommend kde to annyone
<cafuego> dbassett: no worries
<rukuartic> Toma-, Its four days uptime... not too bad considering I'm running XAMPP too. I forgot :D
<marcin`> could someone help me to configure apache2 ?
<rukuartic> marcin`, tried #apache?
<marcin`> currently my apache is configured with defaults
<dbassett> I have an old G3 imac that runs debian with xfce
<marcin`> and all I need is to enable something like this: http://myname.localhost
<_daniel_> marcin`, open the apache config file an read trhough it
<Toma-> rukuartic, i used to run a little server and constantly had 4mb ram free out of the 512mb ram it had. simply because its was going its job and caching it
<_daniel_> is not like you dont know english
<marcin`> I just need virtual host 'myname' is this possible?
<synth> rukuartic, ive used it yeah
<_daniel_> marcin`, of course
<synth> xfce is great for minimalism
<rukuartic> Toma-, Stick evrything in ram to make it go faster?
<Mantice> Do you think that the programs 32 bit and it crashes because im ruing 64 bit os
<Toma-> rukuartic, pretty much
<rukuartic> Synth, thats whats keeping my server alive XD
<dbassett> blackbox is also good for minimalism
<corvax> try running nautulis and xfce together
<corvax> lol
<Toma-> the kernel is awesome for dealing with ram. the windows kernel deals with ram like a kid with a packet of lollies. no sharing thx.
<Toma-> :)
<rukuartic> Whats the difference between Virtual Memory, Shared Memory, and resident memory?
<marcin`> _daniel_: any hint how?
<corvax> its good for desktop stuff but makes it a dog
<psusi> actually, the way linux manages ram has been getting closer and closer to the way the NT kernel does over the last few years
<rukuartic> Toma-, Ran HLDS on windows... pings are running at 100. Move to a barebox Linux and pings drop to 50.
<Toma-> rukuartic, im sure they all contain different google results.
<rukuartic> psusi, No... thats just XOrg...
<_daniel_> just create the virtual host, and configure your router to resolve myname.localhost
<_daniel_> although that is weird
<psusi> rukuartic, no, I said the kernel, and I meant it
<ithiel> kameron, got a haircut today
<rukuartic> Toma-, Haha... good point
<Toma-> :)
<_daniel_> if both are in same machine then just make localhost/myname
<rukuartic> Toma-, But dang it... I'm only a month into Linux. Doesn't that still qualify me as a nub doze user?
<psusi> I used to get very frustrated at the linux kernel because it would never swap out... even when there were 100 megs of data that hadn't been accessed in days that would be better off in swap so that ram could be used for cache
<dbassett> cafuego: file is done.  Thanks again
<Toma-> rukuartic, more reading = more linux-fu
<stoned> here is a stupid question i can't find it on google here
<Toma-> hang out in here and youll learn quite a bit
<rukuartic> Toma-, more reading = fsadfasd X-x
<rukuartic> Toma-, Already have... Thats whats keeping my server running.
<stoned> if i play an HD DVD on my computer, will i be able to see hd on my regular computer monitor or does the monitor have to be hd too>'
<rukuartic> Toma-, A bucket of ice next to my CPU and #Ubuntu
<Toma-> rukuartic, :D i used to bury myself in man pages
<psusi> these days linux tends to swap a bit more and put that ram to better use, and how hard it does so is configurable via /proc... NT has allways tried somewhat hard to throw out unused data and put that ram to use for cache
<rukuartic> Toma-, I'm too lazy to read them... I just pipe it into a grep of what I'm looking for
<Toma-> hah
<Mantice> How come Enemy Teratory dont work with my amd64 it says kernel panic
<psusi> one could argue that it tries a bit too hard
<bjv> does linux swap more to preserve cache?
<Toma-> Mantice, is that the 64bit verson of ET?
<bjv> my swap rarely even turns on, with only 512 ram.
<ryan> hi
<bjv> got about 8MB in it right now, probably wont change for days.
<Madpilot> Mantice, are you sure it's compiled to run on 64bit?
<rukuartic> Is your swap directly acessable like a HD?
<Mantice> I dont think so
<Toma-> Mem:        256800     252660       4140  :)
<psusi> bjv, it used to never use swap until almost all ram was used and there was almost none left in the cache... these days it swaps a bit more... how much is decided by a variable called swappiness you can tweek in /proc
<Mantice> I thought I could run 32 bit programs
<Q_Continuum> Anybody played with dual displays under nvidia's TwinView that can tell me if I need to have two screen config sections (for each monitor) set up in my xorg.conf?
<bjv> psusi: yeah, i just recently was investigating vm settings in /proc
<Madpilot> Mantice, you're running the full 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<ryan> i just install ubuntu on my comp
<apolytes> Q_Continuum yes you do
<Mantice> Yes
<ryan> and partitioned he linux and windows
<dbassett>  cafuego; have you installed sdk for powerpc?
<farous> Q_Continuum: on atil it is needed if the two displays have diff resol
<apolytes> Q_Continuum: look at the Xinerama howto at tldp.org
<Mantice> Do I have to redownload it
<AngryElf> hey all, I was looking through the synaptic package manager and noticed there's two kernels in there linux-386 and linux 686 -- if I have a P4 should i be using the 686??
<Q_Continuum> if they're identical, just clone 'em and name them one off?  (Nvidia, not ATI in this case)
<ryan> ok then
<ryan> by
<FlannelKing> AngryElf: Yes.
<ryan> bye
<sam00> hey all, does anyone know how to list all pkgs listed in the repos I have choosen
<FlannelKing> AngryElf: although, the 386 will still work fine
<sam00> basically so I can pick what I don't have
<Toma-> AngryElf, not really "should" can you "can".... theres not a great deal of difference performance wise
<frank23> Mantice: it is possible to run basically any 32bit program in 64 bit ubuntu. It is way too frustrating for me though so I just run 32bit Ubuntu instead
<rukuartic> sam00, dpkg -l
<farous> Q_Continuum: works also with ati :) this way
<Madpilot> Mantice, you might be better off running the 32bit Ubuntu on your machine...
<rukuartic> sam00, If you're looking for a specific package, you could pipe it into a grep command
<sam00> dpkg -l list those I have, I want those I don't have installed
<zcat[1] > anyone got zoneminder built on breezy?
<liskl_> woohoo installing fallout on unbuntu this rocks
<rukuartic> sam00, Oh... dang.
<AngryElf> is there a config file i'd need to edit to make it load up by default after it's installed?
<Mantice> I thought 64 bit was way faster :)
<zcat[1] > configure: error: zm requires Date::Manip
<rukuartic> sam00, Lemme see for a second
<zcat[1] > where do I find that?
<Madpilot> Mantice, might be, but it's way less supported
<witless> wastrel: lpadmin group was it, thanks
<frank23> Mantice: a bit faster. not way faster.
<Mantice> Nah I cant
<FlannelKing> did ryan just come in, tell us he had ubuntu /windows installed, and then leave? or did I miss something?
<rukuartic> sam00, Haha... I have no clue...
<Mantice> Id have to reinstall graphics drivers
<dbassett> Has anyone had success installing java SDK on a powerpc (w/ ubuntu)
<sam00> that's ok
<frank23> Mantice: I'll use it when I can transparently install 32bit programs on it. You cant do that yet
<sam00> thanks
<farous> dbassett: there is a java built on sun website for 64 bit
<apolytes> dbassett: yep.. whats the problem.
<psusi> how about when there is no need to install 32 bit programs in the first place? ;)
<rukuartic> sam00, I have an idea...
<liskl_> i wish that fallout had a native binary though
<Mantice> !flash
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sam00> rukuartic: oh?
<dbassett> apolytes; the problem is with the make-jpkg command (from java-package).  I get "No matching plugin was found."
<rukuartic> sam00, Darn... never mind. >< If you go into synaptic, they can give you a list of everything and what you have is marked
<Mantice> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Toma-> cheerio
<rukuartic> sam00, But I'm guessing thats nto whatyou want
<tman_ubuntu> I'm getting error message from java.  Can someone help please?
<sam00> rukuartic: yeah I know, but wanted a command line thing
<dbassett> following instructions from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<rukuartic> tman_ubuntu, Whats up?
<IdleOne> !b-e
<ubotu> methinks b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Mantice> Is there a easy way to get firefox working with flash
<rukuartic> sam00, I was guessing that...
<kkm> i cant make an internet connection on linux its the first time im using it i dl ubuntu live CD ?
<rukuartic> kkm, wireless or wired?
<tman_ubuntu> I'm trying to compile a simple class file with a reference to mail.jar and it's saying mail.jar doesn't have a method when I know it does.
<nickrud> sam00: all install packages, or all available packages?
<rukuartic> kkm, Dialup or broadband?
<kkm> rukuartic: adsl
<zcat[1] > w00t .. seems to be building now
<rukuartic> nickrud, He's looking for all not installed
<tman_ubuntu> Message.setSendDate() it is looking for.
<rukuartic> nickrud, compare installed with avaliable for difference?
<frank23> Mantice: check the forums. You'll find 64bit can be a !@#$%^
<johnny> anybody seen a good tutorial to add two nics to ubuntu ?
<lwizardl> hi
<sam00> nickrud: uninstalled pkgs ( in repo listed in source.lis )
<rukuartic> kkm, Are you connecting to a router?
<johnny> i've seen a few.. but these two use the same kernel mod
<bubba_> frank23, true dat.
<rukuartic> kkm, Through a network card for example?
<dbassett> apolytes: any suggestions?
<lwizardl> where can i get a ubuntu compatible floppy image?
<andrei> hey all
<kkm> rukuartic: Which way should i connect i dont know :/
<mang3lo> in setting up the interfaces file, my network and gateway ip...what are they... -_-...i know one is my actual router (192.168.1.1) but i dont know the other (helpplz, lol, newb question,i know )
<rukuartic> kkm, How did you used to connect?
<nickrud> sam00: aptitude search '!~i'
<FlannelKing> lwizardl: you just mean a floppy that ubuntu can read?
<andrei> how do i update ubuntu
<kkm> rukuartic: Through adsl eternet
<tman_ubuntu> rukuartic:  I'm using Ubuntu Dapper AMD64
<rukuartic> kkm, Look at the back of your computer... there should be something that looks like an oversized telephone cable that plugs in...
<rukuartic> tman_ubuntu, Sorry... Meh. I'm not all that good with Java :p
<bubba_> mang3lo, your gateway is 192.168.1.1 probably.
<sam00> nickrud: Thanks! great
<rukuartic> tman_ubuntu, I was hoping it was a syntax error XD
<lwizardl> FlannelKing: yes i'm looking for a floppy to boot the cd
<nickrud> sam00: aptitude is pretty useful, worth learning ;)
<Madpilot> andrei, there's a little red icon that'll appear next to the clock when you have updates available - unless you mean 'how do I update to the development version"
<Mantice> Any one got a Cedga account?
<FlannelKing> lwizardl: does your bios not support booting from a CD?
<andrei> hey can i right a program that automatically mutes upon startup, and can i bind f1 and f2 to brightness and f3,f4,f5 to volume like in mac osx
<tman_ubuntu> rukuartic:  wish it was that simple.
<mang3lo> bubba: how would i find out my network?  if gateway is specific to the router...ive no clue where the network ip would be
<rukuartic> tman_ubuntu, So do I :P
<kkm> rukuartic: yes ethernet
<lwizardl> on my 2nd pc no doesn't have option in bios
<rukuartic> kkm, type ifconfig in the console
<andrei> if i click on that icon, nothing happens
<sam00> nickrud: well usefull here, had the impression dpkg can do it all ...
<nickrud> sam00: dpkg doesn't track packages that aren't installed
<AngryElf> what's the fastest way to get xorg.conf to reload?
<kkm> rukuartic: Can you guide me in a more simpler way i dont know much
<rukuartic> kkm, Mmmf...
<farous> AngryElf: just restart x
<nickrud> AngryElf: clt-alt-backspace
<rukuartic> Eh...
<rukuartic> kkm, If you go into System and look for network configuration...
<fangorious> I can't seem to run nautilus any more, http://pastebin.com/576121
<rukuartic> Can someone help kkm get his interface up?
<andrei> hey when i click on the update icon, nothing happens
<fangorious> almost the same error for rhythmbox
<rukuartic> kkm, Open a console really quick... do you know how to do that?
<rukuartic> kkm, Its also called a "terminal"
<fangorious> http://pastebin.com/576122
<kkm> rukuartic: I am using windows atm i am going to write all this down on paper and reboot my pc with linux so if u can gudie me like in a very smple way telling me for ex: go to system then etc...
<IdleOne> andrei:  in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<Mantice> ./flashplayer-installer - oh crap poodles :(
<rukuartic> kkm, I'm not too good at all this, but I'll try
<Mantice> Is there a 64 bit flash?
<kkm> rukuartic: mate your WAY better then me :)
<nickrud> Mantice: no
<andrei> oh thanx idleone, btw i accidently did that b4 u told me to lol
<rukuartic> kkm, First, I'd start a terminal. You'd find that under Applications>Utilities>Terminal (I think)
<bubba_> kkm, click system/administration/networking, from there click ethernet controller, click properties.
<Mantice> How hard would it to downgrade to 32 ?
<andrei> how do i bind keys to change screen brightness
<rukuartic> kkm, bubba_'s got you covered
<dbassett> Has anyone had success installing java SDK on a powerpc (w/ ubuntu)?
<nickrud> Mantice: it would take a reinstall
<Mantice> of the whole OS ?
<andrei> dbassett, i have a powerpc
<andrei> what do u want me to do
<rukuartic> bubba_, XD I'm in XFCE... no Gnome
<nickrud> Mantice: yes, everything from scratch
<Jolly> where can i go to get the default pw for nextel
<johnny> i think my /etc/network/interfaces file is correct
<Mantice> :( I cant bring my self to do it
<dbassett> andrei, you installed java sdk?
<IdleOne> kkm:  go to System > Admintration > networking and look for eth0 then enable it . close the window and try connecting to the net
<rukuartic> IdleOne, gotta make sure he has his DNS set up right...
<andrei> nope
<andrei> how do i do that
<Mantice> is there a 32 bit emulator for games?
<andrei> oh btw, how do i install updates
<IdleOne> kkm if that doesnt work come back in wondows and we can figure out how to get you a hammer and smash it
<andrei> is it sudo apt-get install update
<bubba_> rukuartic, grr... sorry, i cant remember how to do it it in XFCE... you can do it from the command line too... like mentioned erlier...
<Jolly> what channel can i go to learn about phreaking
<Brunellus_> when building my own kernel, does it matter that the only linux-source package is 2.6.12 and not 2.6.12-9 ?
<dbassett> sudo aptitude update
<dbassett> sudo aptitude upgrade
<rukuartic> bubba_, No, I'm in XFCE. He's in Gnome (I'm pretty sure)
<IdleOne> rukuartic:  is dhcp didnt fail at install it should work
<IdleOne> is=if
<rukuartic> bubba_, ifup eth0 I think...
<bubba_> kkm, probably, at the command line you can just issue dhclient eth0 and it will work.
<rukuartic> IdleOne, unless he's running on a static IP
<Madpilot> Mantice, wine or cedage, but I don't think they work in 64bit Linux
<wastrel> hi
<twitch101> how do i install internet explorer under wine so i can install the .net framework?
<bubba_> rukuartic, ooops... sorry..
<rukuartic> bubba_, XD We might be confusing him with info overload
<IdleOne> rukuartic:  doubtful
<Agent_bob> i need someone to walk me through some ssh problems.   i know nothing about networking.
<rukuartic> twitch101, Now why'd you wanna go and ruin Linux with doze? :P
<frank23> Mantice: you can get cedega to work in 64bit but its not trivial
<nickrud> Mantice: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot , it's not simple, but you can set up a 32bit environment for running flash and the like.
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, have you seen the SSH howto page on the wiki?
<andrei> helpp how do i install updates AFTER sudo apt-get update
<twitch101> because i need the .net framwork to run a windows program duh....
<fangorious> twitch101: can you not use Mono?
<Agent_bob> Madpilot no
<twitch101> i have that installed and the program still asks for .net fram work
<Madpilot> !ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, ^^^
<twitch101> or i can give you the wine output...
<bubba_> probably his ethernet is eth0, and probably it just needs to config via dhcp, but it is a mystery.
<kkm> cheers rukuartic - bubba_ IdleOne lol
<rukuartic> kkm, Good luck mate
<frank23> Mantice: but my advice to you is just to run 32bit. I've tried both
<IdleOne> kkm good luck see you soon
<andrei> help me
<rukuartic> kkm, Its frusterating at first, but you'll get a handle of it
<andrei> how do i bind keys to BRIGHTNESS
<rukuartic> andrei, Eh... I think there's something under System
<rukuartic> andrei, Keyboard shortcuts I think
<hawkeye> hello?
<IdleOne> heya hawkeye
<bubba_> kkm, didja get things working ?
<_jason> !ssh is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<rukuartic> andrei, But I think you want to bind to gamma, not brightness... brightness is changed with the buttons/wheel on your monitor
<hawkeye> my first time linux
<IdleOne> bubba_:  he is in windows right now
<andrei> i use a laptop
<bubba_> IdleOne, ewww!
<varsendagger> hey hawkeye
<andrei> so there not physical brightness setting
<hawkeye> how do i install amsn?
<twitch101> "Pease set registry key    HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NETFramework/InstallRoot     to point to the .NET Framework installation'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hei
<rukuartic> hawkeye, Did you download the source?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone here can use the rename command?
<hawkeye> yea
<IdleOne> hawkeye:  you need to enable repos first
<rukuartic> hawkeye, three commands.
<Madpilot> hawkeye, gAIM does msn - Application menu -> Internet -> gaim
<anotherdm> ive got this AMD-Athlon64-nvidia chipset based system to install on but i seem to recall seeing something about there being some annoyances with the AMD64 architecture. Is that correct? where can I find out more?
<IdleOne> !tell hawkeye  about repos
<rukuartic> hawkeye, ./configure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have to rename a bunch of mp3 files in wav, since the extension is wrong
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: probably lots, what's up?
<rukuartic> hawkeye, make
<twitch101> how do i install internet explorer under wine so i can install the .net framework?
<rukuartic> hawkeye, sudo make install
<bubba_> anotherdm, can be a bitch to get things working right... but i managed... it took all weekend though.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _jason: something like:  mv *.mp3 *.wav
<Madpilot> rukuartic, build-essential needs to be installed first...
<IdleOne> rukuartic:  why compile when its packaged? btw he said its his first time using linux so he doesnt have a clue about compile probably
<bubba_> anotherdm, using i386 ubuntu installs easier.
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: rename -n 's/\.mp3$/.wav/' *
<frank23> anotherdm: if you install the regular i386 32bit ubuntu, it should work like a charm
<rukuartic> Madpilot, good point
<rukuartic> IdleOne, ...erf.
<Mantice> This guy burns 20 copies of Ubuntu and heads to his local McDonalds
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _jason: can you explain that to me?
<Mantice> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136176&highlight=install%20flash
<AngryElf> hey all, does anyone here gotten imwheel working with theri IntelliMouse?
<fangorious> how do I divert a files that's part of a repo package, so I can symlink to a manually installed version?
<andrei> how do i install updates
<Madpilot> rukuartic, but for amsn, gaim works AFAIK
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: the -n will make it not actually do anything, just show you what it would do, if it looks ok then just get rid of -n
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: man regex :)
<rukuartic> Madpilot, Agreed.
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  i havent had to use imwheel in ages.
<fangorious> andrei: at a command line, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> Mantice:  bring me back a #1 with coke ()
<AngryElf> i'm trying to get the two buttons on the side of the mouse to do back/forward in firefox
<fangorious> Dr_Willis: what do you use (both software and what mouse)?
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: basically it says change all the .mp3 at the end to a .wav
<johnny> anybody have a router/firewall setup with ubuntu ?
<Mantice> lol
<nickrud> Tallia1Kubuntu: there's a gui app called prefixsuffix
<andrei> thanx fangorious so much
<andrei> how do i get my intellimouse to work
<andrei> where drivers
<AngryElf> problem is i tested them in xev and they're registering as buttons 2 and 3 instead of 6 & 7
<Dr_Willis> fangorious,  i used dozens of the  logitech and MS mice.. and havent had to use imwheel in proberly 3+ years.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _jason: i have been through regex several times..
<Madpilot> andrei, what doesn't work right away?
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  you can switch that in the xorg.conf ith the right settings
<andrei> my mouse
<andrei> i used it on mac osx
<rukuartic> Dr_Willis, If you know mice... would you know why my ps/2 GM laser won't work?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how did you became so familiar with them?
<andrei> its microsoft made, new and white
<andrei> so i assume its intellimouse
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: actually rename uses perl regex, so man perlrequick
<andrei> i dunno where to get drivers
<fangorious> Dr_Willis: so you get all the buttons supported (thumb buttons for forward and back) with no manual config?
<Dr_Willis> rukuartic,  'problem exists between keyboard and chair' ? :P
<Dr_Willis> heh...
<andrei> PICNIC
<Agent_bob> Madpilot doesn't do a thing for me....   i try to login localhost ssh to localhost sshd  and it gives a passwd prompt, i type the password and then it just sits there.   no prompt no responce to commands CR will move the curser down a line but that is all...    any idea on what that might be ?
<andrei> lol
<AngryElf> something's not registering right, brb...trying somethin new
<bubba_> kac
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _jason: i see, but anyway why do you know them so well?
<rukuartic> Dr_Willis, Mouse buttons work... but the laser doesn't light :P Works in 'doze
<fangorious> andrei: you shouldn't really need drivers for it, but many people need to tweak their config
<Madpilot> andrei, you shouldn't need drivers. I've got an MS mouse too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are you a regex maniac?
<johnny> Agent_bob,  try to view the logs ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Dr_Willis> thers a dozen+ web sites out on setting up these mose...
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: I read the man pages!
<Dr_Willis> rukuartic,  now thats weird...
<IdleOne> Agent_bob:  try telnet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _jason: that's all? and you remember them?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wow
<rukuartic> Dr_Willis, You betcha :P
<Agent_bob> johnny there are no logs.
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, no idea, the few times I've used SSH it's just worked
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: and I played with them a bit, that is probably the best
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _jason: i se
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<andrei> i plug the mouse into the usb port and it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Ill stick with my MX518
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx for the help anyway
<Mantice> I herd that there where some flash altenatives ?
<fangorious> Dr_Willis: yeah, but what worked in breezy doesn't work for me (Same hardware) in dapper, indeed xmodmap now thinks I have an 11 button mouse rather than 6 (and in breezy i had to configure it as 7)
<farous> Agent_bob: is the pc you are trying to ssh to have a ssh server on it
<nickrud> Tallia1Kubuntu: try prefixsuffix , it's perfect for what you're trying to do
<Dr_Willis> fangorious,  test out some live cd's find one that works.. and dissect its x config file and see what its doing.
<Madpilot> andrei, open a terminal and type "lsusb"
<andrei> if i plug the mouse in, nothing happens
<andrei> oh
<andrei> h.o
<andrei> lol
<MeeKs> does this look right?   primary ext3 20.0gb /        2gb swap        / logical ext3 228gb /home
<Agent_bob> farous it is this box.  and yes.     localhost to localhost
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: there are probably a few online tutorials that are a little easier to read than the man pages
<AngryElf> ok, got it working Dr_Willis I think it didn't automatically pick it up because I'm running the mouse through a KVM switch
<fangorious> well, i already know how to make it work: use breezy! but the config from that doesn't work on dapper :(
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: do you understand the command now?  which part are you unsure about?
<farous> Agent_bob: you need a ssh server installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  yep - kvms can be an issue.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i understand the command
<Agent_bob> farous can you read ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's a bit syntax complex
<farous> Agent_bob: install the package open-ssh server search for a package with this name
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: now the important question: did it work? :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it has a bit complex sintax
<Agent_bob> farous can you read ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfectly
<AngryElf> where can i stick two commands so they get run everytime the comp gets booted?
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: which part is complex?
<farous> Agent_bob: can't you understand
<andrei> ok i typed in lsusb, it says port 2 theres microsoft thingy, what now
<zcat[1] > AngryElf: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in general regex sintax is not very intuitive
<rukuartic> AngryElf, rc.d in /etc/init I think
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the name of the manpage?
<Agent_bob> <farous> Agent_bob: can't you understand <--- pot calling the kettel black helps nothing.
<rukuartic> AngryElf, Careful what you edit... might be easier to use webmin or another program
<farous> anyway one more to the ignore list
<Bandit> gentlemen ...relax :)
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: I suppose, it's like a new language in a way.  perlrequick and perlretut are the two man pages for perl regex
<rukuartic> All my base are belong to Bandit
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you want to run and why also AngryElf
<firstcobra88> hi
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: man perl will list all the man pages for a bunch of perl stuff
<firstcobra88> is there any1 here that can help me with nvidia driver?
<Agent_bob> now will someone that knows something about networking/sshd please try to help me figure this out ?
* Madpilot wonders whether quoting "All your base..." should be grounds for kicking from the channel... :P
<rukuartic> !tell firstcobra88 about nvidia
<_jason> ubotu: tell firstcobra88 about nvidia
<andrei> k i typed in lsusb, and there IS something on 2nd usb port, a microsoft thing, so it is registering but the mouse doesnt work
<AngryElf> Dr_Willis, xmodmap and imwheel to get these buttons working correctly??
<thelsdj> hrm i think i found a bug in the ssh tab complete in bash, locks up shell, anyone want to try it and see if you can confirm?
<Madpilot> andrei, is the mouse plugged in when you start the machine?
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  theres proberly better way to do it.. but i just use the extra buttons in games for my Grenads and so forth.
<andrei> no madpilot
<andrei> its not
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<rukuartic> Dr_Willis, you mean bzflag? :P
<Dr_Willis> rukuartic,  RTCW:ET
<Mantice> Is there a program that can run 32 bit code on a 64 bit os
<rukuartic> Dr_Willis, rofl... thought I was being tolt to rtfm
<Madpilot> andrei, try restarting with the mouse plugged in (although USB stuff should be hot-pluggable...)
<Bandit> Agent_bob what are you attempting to do?
<andrei> ok give me an hour cuz it takes FOR EVER TO BEGIN
<andrei> sry
<IdleOne> Mantice:  would be easier for you to install 32bit ubuntu and reinstall the drivers
<andrei> just venting
<EnsignRedshirt> Any backports users here?  I just installed and ran automatix, and it added the backports repo (among many others) to sources.list.  This means I know have many updatable packages, but I'm not sure I really want to update them all.
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  even if it is a M$ mouse?
<frank23> Mantice: the chroot like pasted earlier is what you need
<rukuartic> Is it just me, or does 64bit cause more problems than it solves?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/know/now/
<rukuartic> Oh! Question...
<Madpilot> IdleOne, I've got an MS mouse, never had any trouble with it
<frank23> Mantice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Agent_bob> Bandit trying to get sshd configured so i can use it.
<HAL> What is the command to check running kernel version?
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. See !easyubuntu.
<varsendagger> how do i get cinerrlla
<rukuartic> Why is it that there are two usernames when I do ls -l? Eg -rwxr-x-r-x somefile root rukuartic blah blah
<Agent_bob> Bandit the error i am having now is.
<Agent_bob>       Password:
<Madpilot> IdleOne, MS make nice mice, it's just a shame about their operating systems :P
<Agent_bob> Connection to localhost closed.
<varsendagger> !makeclean
<ubotu> varsendagger: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frank23> rukuartic: if you dont care about multimedia, games or closed source, programs, 64bit is fine
<Bandit> yep
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  thats all i use also heh
<nickrud> rukuartic: first reference is owner, second is the group
<Bandit> you need the pword of the other machine
<farous> rukuartic: each time you run a terminal it is as if having another user
<EnsignRedshirt> wastrel, ubotu: *Now* you tell me... :)
<Agent_bob> Bandit it's this machine   lol   "localhost"
<fangorious> Dr_Willis: do you use evdev? (I lost track of the moust thread for a minute, so sorry if you already mentioned)
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, you've got an account on the other machine, right?
<Agent_bob> Madpilot yes    lol
<bimberi> EnsignRedshirt: best to only have backports enabled for installs, not updated
<Bandit> Agent_bob then type in the password of the machine lol
<Madpilot> Agent_bob, just checking
<bimberi> *updates
<rukuartic> nickrud, Ah, thanky gurtly
<bubba_> hrm... those mplayer codecs arent going to work on my 64bit system are they ?
<rukuartic> nickrud, So its chown <user>:<group> files
<nickrud> rukuartic: exactly
<Mantice> frank23
* rukuartic passes nickrud cookies.
<Madpilot> rukuartic, "man chown" for enlightenment
<rukuartic> Madpilot, AAAH NO! Not man pages! :: sweats::
<Agent_bob> Bandit  i did enter the passwd.   and it says... Connection to localhost closed
* nickrud was gonna look up gurtly to see if it was a subtle dig ;)
<bubba_> Madpilot, I love enlightenment :)
<rukuartic> nickrud, what are you suggesting!? O_O
<frank23> bubba_: you would need to run a 32bit mplayer to use the w32codecs
<EnsignRedshirt> I ran automatix, but I didn't actually use it to install anything.  Is there a simple way to undo everything that it did?  Did it do anything besides change sources.list?
<nickrud> nothing now
<andrei> nope didnt work
<andrei> mouse still doesnt work
<rukuartic> andrei, if you click the buttons, does it do anything?
<Madpilot> andrei, try a different USB port?
<Agent_bob> Bandit i've tried two different accounts.  (with correct passwords)  always just   "Connection to localhost closed"
<andrei> buttons dont do anything, neither does diff usb port
* farous wonder how somepeople who come asking for help are not even polite
<rukuartic> Agent_bob, firewalled?
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends use automatix' :P
<bimberi> EnsignRedshirt: no idea what it does in total, but you can disable backports repos with 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and commenting out any lines with backports in them
<rukuartic> Wewt. 4 days uptime!
<nickrud> farous: usually because they're already frustrated before the get here
<salah> Hi
* rukuartic celebrates with cheese and crumpets.
<Agent_bob> rukuartic yes. but wouldn't that keep it from getting to the passwd prompt if that were the problem ?
<mikebo1> could someone help me with an nvidia error?
<rukuartic> Agent_bob, Don't know.
<farous> nickrud: but that does not help. anyway thanx i understand now
<salah> I have Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN
<EnsignRedshirt> bimberi: Actually, it looks like automatix made a backup of my sources.list, so I can restore that.
<salah> How can I activete
<rukuartic> salah, Ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, that should be in this channel's /topic :P
<rukuartic> !tell salah about ndiswrapepr
<rukuartic> !tell salah about ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> rukuartic port 22 is supposed to be open anyway.
<rukuartic> salah, I'd be glad to help you if ya get stuck, but the instructions are pretty good
<IdleOne> Agent_bob:  it should be but might not be
<AngryElf> so i put the two commands, xmodmap and imwheel in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh but I don't think either got run when I booted???
<salah> please
<rukuartic> Agent_bob, Try putting yourself outside of the fw for a bit...
<Agent_bob> rukuartic at least when i ran quicktables i told it to leave 22 open.
<mikebo1> anyone know about nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<AngryElf> back/forward didn't work, and when i ran xmodmap manually everything worked out fine
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rukuartic> mikebo1, Ubotu knows all.
<rukuartic> !pancakes
<ubotu> rukuartic: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rukuartic> pancakes are good ubotu
<mikebo1> Dr_Willis: no, but i installed it and have a fatal error, i can only get command prompts when i try to use ubuntu now
<Q_Continuum> !Outlook
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Q_Continuum
<salah> How can I do that
<babo> my crontab won't work ... I'm running it as root ... 9 14 * * * echo "Imaginary crontab"
<salah> Actually I am new
<nickrud> AngryElf: those two (xmodmap for sure) probably should go into ~/.gnomerc
<Agent_bob> IdleOne iptables -L  says  "ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh"
<andrei> my mouse still dont work after reboot
<rukuartic> salah, Its all good. That was my first problem too
<AngryElf> nickrud, what's the difference?
<salah> So please tell me what I have to do
<andrei> also, when i boot and ubuntu tries to load modules, it gets an error which slows everything down "file could not be found"
<IdleOne> Agent_bob:  just brain storming..took a guess I was wrong ;/
<rukuartic> salah, Did you read that site ubotu sent you?
<aslkzxmn> make sure your mouse have detected
<nickrud> AngryElf: so they are definitely run after X has started (I don't know about imwheel, I've never used it)
<salah> not all of them
<salah> I have Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN in my laptop
<Agent_bob> IdleOne one i'm cool with that.    i need all the new ideas i can get.   just showing that that one was already covered.
<rukuartic> salah, thats probably your best bet
<mikebo1> anyone know about fatal errors with nvidia?
<drgreborn> how do icheck if mingw is installed properly? when I gcc -V it shows the posic not mingw gcc
<andrei> hellooooo
<rukuartic> drgreborn, an idea... type whatis mingw
<andrei> my intellimouse wont work
<salah> please tell me  steps
<rukuartic> salah, Try reading that link I gave you...
<farous> salah you need to read the howto on ndiswrapper
<rukuartic> farous, Sent the link to salah...
<andrei> my intellimouse wont work
<drgreborn> nope comes back with nothing appropiate
<Q_Continuum> I've tried several tutorials, the official guide, etc, can't get TwinView working on my Nvidia card.  Anyone mind taking a peek at my xorg.conf?   www.outspokengeek.net/misc/xorg.conf
<farous> salah but as a quick way. That is how i did it. install ndisgtk, network-manager
<twitch101> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<farous> rukuartic: yah i seen that
<IdleOne> salah:  if you want to learn linux you will have to read alot! read the instructions the bot gave you
<andrei> can someone give me a link to intellimouse drivers
<farous> salah you will need to search a little for your driver
<IdleOne> !mice
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<Q_Continuum> andrei 3-button (2 button and wheel) or more than that?
<rukuartic> salah, Should be on the CD that came with the card.
<andrei> yea
<Q_Continuum> 3-button should just work...
<IdleOne> !mittens
<andrei> 2 button 1 wheel
<ubotu> IdleOne: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rukuartic> !pancake
<ubotu> rukuartic: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Agent_bob> andrei change the protocal to imps2  maybe  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Q_Continuum tries plugging a loose one in
<keeb> =)
<jbroome> i didn't have to do anything special to get mine to work
<andrei> what?
<rukuartic> ubotu, pancake is good
<ubotu> okay, rukuartic
<andrei> sry im noov
<andrei> *noob
<rukuartic> !pancake
<andrei> no idea what that means
<IdleOne> ubotu: Miteens is your cat
<ubotu> okay, IdleOne
<jbroome> please don't play with the bot in here
<IdleOne> sorry
<rukuartic> jbroome, sorry...
<Madpilot> IdleOne, spamming the bot is a good way to get removed...
<Dr_Willis> Q_Continuum,  mine is here --> http://pastebin.com/575163
<andrei> agent_bot what does thar mean in n00b terms
<Q_Continuum> I just plug in my 3-button Intellimouse, and it just works.
<andrei> its mac mouse
<Madpilot> IdleOne, use "!forget <thing>" to clear the bot out
<andrei> i bought at apple store
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  :/ sorry didnt mean to spam the bot and I typoed
<andrei> for my ibook
<twitch101> can someone help me with this "  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9484   "
<AngryElf> nickrud, I have no ~/.gnomerc if i create it will it get loaded automatically?
<andrei> which is this computer
<Agent_bob> andrei open that file in a text editor and find the mouse section and you will see what i was saying.    change  autops2  to imps2
<IdleOne> !forget Miteens
<ubotu> i forgot miteens, IdleOne
<jetscreamer> !botlove
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jetscreamer
<Q_Continuum> andrei, running Ubuntu?
<nickrud> AngryElf: yes (I am assuming you're using ubuntu, not kubuntu)
<EnsignRedshirt> Well, I removed the automatix package, and restored my sources.list. Hopefully that's all I needed to do.
<AngryElf> nickrud, yes i am
<twitch101> can someone help me with this "  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9484   "
<Agent_bob> what will cause sshd to terminate the connection after password is entered?
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  would be nice if the bot new who it's cat is dont you think? :P
<HAL> where do I download kernel source from? (Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic)
<jetscreamer> you didn't spell mittens right anyway
<rukuartic> HAL, sudo apt-get install sources I think... can someone confirm?
<IdleOne> jetscreamer:  yeah I know
<twitch101> can someone help me with this "  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9484   "
<jetscreamer> are you sure you want the kernel-source, or just the kernel-headers
<rukuartic> HAL, Don't do it just yet... get a confirm on that first
<andrei> yes im running ubuntu
<andrei> on this g3 powerpc ibook
<HAL> rgr
<bimberi> HAL: lunux-source-2.6.12 is the package, however you might only need the headers if you're compiling something - 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<andrei> and its already at imps2 not autops2
<twitch101> can someone help me with this "  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9484   "
<jbroome> twitch101: asking every minute is a good way to get people to *not* help you with you problem
<twitch101> they werent helping anyway
<andrei> sry all i gotta go to sleep
<andrei> cya
<rukuartic> twitch101, Looked at the wiki?
<andrei> tomorrow same time
<twitch101> yea
<IdleOne> twitch101:  give them a minute to look over the paste ()
<nickrud> twitch101: because we didn't know the answer?
<HAL> thanks
<Chrustinho> I search a tool, which can copy a svcd. Does anybody have a tipp for me??
<twitch101> then someone could have atleast said that
<jetscreamer> that's a question, twitch101?
<h3ax> ..
<thelsdj> twitch101: only chance you could have is installing the ms .net framework under wine, but not likely to work
<twitch101> could someone help me with it the question is in the paste bin
<farous> twitch101: did you look for native linux alternatives for msn
<HAL> bimberi, thanks just trying to recompile under gcc 4 so nvidia driver doesnt complain while installing
<twitch101> im not using msn....
<bimberi> HAL: kk, np :)
<jetscreamer> why don't you just ask the one line question
<thelsdj> twitch101: what is that program you are trying to run?
<EnsignRedshirt> twitch101: Nobody will say "Nobody knows the answer", since nobody knows that.
<cK-gLocK> anyone here can tellme proper cmd to install .rpm files i downloaded nero linux and am trying to install im not a newb just gimme str8 forward cmd/answer =)
<farous> twitch101: ok sorry though you were looking for .net let me check your post again
<twitch101> its a ppf mass patcher
<rukuartic> cK-gLocK, gotta get alien and RPM through apt-get I think...
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  from what i hear - k3b is better then NeroLinux in most ways. :()
<jetscreamer> cK-gLocK: sudo apt-get install alien && sudo alien -(iforget) blah.deb
<iceman> ok, i need help, for some reason ubuntu installs and no matter what goes to the onboard video, i need to reconfigure it to use the nvidia card .... and not the onboard ?
<IdleOne> cK-gLocK:  you cant install .rpm files. atleast it isnt reccomended
<salah> ActuallyI am  lost
<h3ax> a quickie, why wont my Keyboard change to "Nordic" settings where / is shift+7 and letters like    works ?
<frank23> HAL: what are you trying to recompile with gcc 4?
<salah> I didnotfindanything
<rukuartic> How exactly does a RPM work?
<salah> All I know I am using Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN in my laptop
<elkbuntu> does anyone know if the limewire .rpm converts to .deb with alien fine and without any issues?
<nickrud> iceman: try disabling the onboard video in the bios
<AngryElf> nickrud, Dr_Willis it's all working now, thanx
<IcemanV9> iceman: disable onboard video via BIOS
<twitch101> debian=deb rpm=red hat i think its the same but just for a different linux
<tonyyarusso> Well this is odd.  My mom just e-mailed me some scans as .tif, and I can't open them.  I get errors in Gimp, ImageMagick, and gthumbview.  Something buggy there, don't know if it's on my end or hers.
<HAL> frank23, that might be step 2 first thing im doing is getting the source so nvidia will install
<jetscreamer> elkbuntu: let us know, you can be the first
<twitch101> so could anyone help with my pastebin
<EnsignRedshirt> cK-gLocK: It looks like there is a .deb at www.nero.com.  That would be easier than a .rpm.
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer i doubt i'd be the first
* Q_Continuum feels REAAAAAAALY stupid...figured out the Twinview issue...
<jetscreamer> hal all you need are the headers to install the nvidia binary
<cK-gLocK> really?
<farous> salah: in a terminal type lspci then scroll to see which card you have
<cK-gLocK> ok sure ill get that thanks alot guys
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: try file <file> , see if they're actually tif's
<cK-gLocK> any particular cmd to get that running? the .deb
<iceman> nickrud cannot totaly turn it off, just able to tell bios to boot onboard or add on, but ubuntu see's the onboard no matter what at install
<EnsignRedshirt> cK-gLocK: But it is just a trial version.
<cK-gLocK> ill get a key
<cK-gLocK> lol
<h3ax> anybody .. setting Keyboard to "Nordic" Ie Danish so special Chars like  works..
<IdleOne> cK-gLocK:  dpkg -i file,deb
<cK-gLocK> nice
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Will do.  Back in a flash.
<cK-gLocK> thanks alot man you guys own
<salah> dcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<cK-gLocK> making it easy for ppl to convert over to linux from windows
<cK-gLocK> hah :)
<salah> this is showing
<rukuartic> cK-gLocK, thats what this chan's here for
<HAL> jetscreamer, can I pm you?
<cK-gLocK> rock on
<h3ax> i have set it in the "control panel" it has no Effekt
<h3ax> effect
<h3ax> *
<twitch101> can anyone help me with getting the framwork or something similar to work like in my pastebin
<nickrud> iceman: could you paste the output of lspci on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<farous> !tell salah about ndiswrapper
<Chrustinho> how can i copy a svcd on linux? Anybody out there, knowing this? :(
<frank23> HAL you're trying to install the latest nvidia drivers?
<HAL> yes
<farous> salah follow ubotu link i know this card is one of the most common and easiest to install
<HAL> frank23, yes
<anotherdm> gee i just found a cd label in marker as edubuntu32A  does hat A part make any sense to anyone
<iceman> nickrud where the file located ?
<IdleOne> farous:  he needs a hand hold
<frank23> HAL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<salah> what is ndiswrapper
<Mordof> question: how do i get rid of everything to do with wine?
<twitch101> can someone help me with this "  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9484   "
<nickrud> iceman: in a terminal, type lspci (it's a command 
<salah> how can I install
<Q_Continuum> HAL what video card do you have?  If you don't have a 7800, the ones in the current available packages work.
<rukuartic> Mordof, how'd you install it? Apt-get or by hand?
<Mordof> synaptic
<rukuartic> Mordof, Should be able to go into synaptic and remove it by clicking the box and then selecting remove
<IdleOne> salah:  whhat country are you from?
<rukuartic> Mordof, or apt-get remove wine
<frank23> HAL step 1 and 2 is very important if you installed the nvidia driver from the repository already
<Mordof> yeah but there are stuff files left over
<salah> canada
<witless> how can i remove exif data from photos?
<farous> salah first install ndisgtk will make your life easier. sudo aptitude install ndisgtk
<HAL> Q_Continuum, 6600 x2(SLI)
<anotherdm> gee i just found a cd label in marker as edubuntu32A  does hat A part make any sense to anyone
<rukuartic> Mordof, Don't know if that'll get rid of everything... I know you've got a .wine folder under ~
<h3ax> no one ?
<frank23> HAL: the ones in the repos work fine too
<Q_Continuum> HAL then the ones you get via synaptic or apt-get will work fine.
<rukuartic> farous, does ndisgtk come on the ubuntu 5.10 disk?
<farous> salah register if you are not registered so i can pm you
<iceman> nickrud here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9485
<HAL> frank23, how do I tell if it is already running
<Q_Continuum> the ones in the repo will work.
<farous> rukuartic: am not sure
<rukuartic> farous, I'm guessing salah doesn't have net access...
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: "TIFF image data, little-endian"
<rukuartic> farous, and as I remember, CD only comes with ndiswrapper
<Q_Continuum> HAL: run "glxinfo | grep -i vendor" in a terminal and if they all say nvidia then you are running their driver
<salah> this is my 2nd day
<bimberi> ndisgtk isn't in main, so won't be on the CD
<IdleOne> salah:  ubotu  sent you a link for ndiswrapper follow the intructions on that page
<Mordof> rukuartic, yeah i deleted that, but i can still type "wine" and have it try to do stuff
<salah> I don't know anything
<Mordof> same with winecfg
<iceman> it does know the nvidia card is there, but i cant run x if i enable it in bios ....
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: heh, I was hoping they would come back bad ;(
<IdleOne> salah:  you cannot learn if you dont try
<jrsims> hey, what are the default color themes for vim?
<farous> rukuartic: if he does not have net acess how could he be chatting now with us
<HAL> Q_Continuum, cool it appears I'm chasing my tail for no apparent reason
<jrsims> I know elflord - what else is there?
<rukuartic> farous, windoze box?
<rukuartic> farous, Thats what i did until I got wlan working
<jbroome> farous: you just blew my mind
<h3ax> guys i would realy like to get my keyboard Reconition/layout changed
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: That would make the problem more obvious.
<h3ax> if any one has 5 min
<salah> i install ndisgtk
<salah> now what is next
<rukuartic> Mordof, didja yank the packages with Synaptic?
<salah> i don't know where is this link
<sgt-dyke> Hello... everyone
<h3ax> Hey there
<Mordof> rukuartic, yeah
<farous> salah do you have access ot the net from you linux box
<iceman> it's a stupid dell, had to go to it, my AMD64 is dead for now ... seems i have a bad mobo on it ....
<rukuartic> Mordof, Might be a little complicted... but you could try this
<Mordof> rukuartic, nm, i installed it again and then did sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<salah> yah
<Mordof> that worked
<rukuartic> Mordof, ls -laR | grep wine > wineresults.txt
<rukuartic> Mordof, Ah there ya go
<farous> great
<salah> Now I am using Cable internet
<farous> !tell salah about register
<rukuartic> Mordof, btw... that last command lists your entire hard drive, searches it for wine, and sends it to a text file
<Mordof> k
<farous> salah now register so i can pm you
<h3ax> its pretty annoying not being able to write anything because standart Layout change works nadda just like wins layout change
<iceman> wheres the xorg conf file located ?
<sgt-dyke> there no root in ubuntu.....   but what can i do..... when then ask me for the root password ???
<Mordof> rukuartic, however,... i still have problems installing wine 0.9.4
<Mordof> rukuartic, http://pastebin.com/576156
<salah> where I have to registar sir?
<rukuartic> Mordof, Are you compiling from source?
<Mordof> no, deb
<rukuartic> Mordof, looking at link... one second
<EnsignRedshirt> Iceman: /etc/X11/
<IdleOne> salah:  type in this window /msgnickserv help
<shukhrat> hello people !
* farous woud be also easier if only the one with a problem is given a chance to speak up. He is the one most familiar with it :)
<IdleOne> salah:  type in this window /msg nickserv help
<nickrud> iceman: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should see a line BusID  ; change that to 1:4:0
<Madpilot> sgt-dyke, you use your own user pw - Ubuntu uses sudo
<Madpilot> !tell sgt-dyke about sudo
<rukuartic> Mordof, Woah... thats out of my league!
<iceman> nickrud thanks .. one sec ..
<rukuartic> Mordof, My suggestion is, download and compile from source
<sgt-dyke> thanx madpilot .... i was sure i tried it
<salah> now what?
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer doesnt seem any problems at the moment
<frank23> rukuartic: compile what from source?
<jetscreamer> ?
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer yet to run it though... limewire
<salah> REGISTER
<rukuartic> frank23, wine... Mordof's looking for latest version
<jetscreamer> ahh
<Mordof> rukuartic, no im not..
<salah> REGISTER salah
<h3ax> ........
<rukuartic> Mordof, Nvm :P
<Mordof> 0.9.8 is latest
<frank23> Mordof: there is a deb repo for the latest version. I use it. Ill give you the source line
<rukuartic> salah, "/msg nickserv help"
<Mordof> 0.9.4 runs my game
<iceman> nickrud I am using a nvidia 5500 pci card ... that matter at all ?
<jetscreamer> salah: /ns help register
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer gah.. wants jre updates
<jetscreamer> make-jpkg
<Mordof> frank23, i dont want lastest version, latest version will not run warcraft 3
<farous> !tell salah about register
<nickrud> iceman: no, it shouldn't.
<jetscreamer> get a .bin from sun or whereever and use make-jpkg to make a deb out of it
<farous> salah do you read ubotu pms
<Mordof> however, im fairly certain 0.9.4 is the version i had it running perfect on
<rukuartic> frank23, Cedaga might work better for that?
<iceman> nickrud thanks again but always safe to ask ;)
<Mordof> nah it wont
<shukhrat> dear all is it possible upgrade PHP, Apache and MySQL from terminal ?
<Mordof> ive tried
<radu_> hi, is there any way to switch between desktops by using the mouse wheel ? I liked that in xfce and I hope gnome supports it too...
<rukuartic> Mordof, Should be able to download older versions anyways...
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer, removing the current jre that i installed via apt, though, right?
<Dr_Willis> shukhrat,  apt-get update :P
<Mordof> rukuartic, i have the deb for 0.9.4, i get that error though, so i dont know
<jetscreamer> HAL: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nickrud> iceman: the only stupid question is the one you don't ask 
<Dr_Willis> radu_,  kde and seveal other window managers can do that.. not sure if gnome can.
<sgt-dyke> ... there is no stupid question
<sgt-dyke> only stupid people
<nickrud> radu_: put the mouse over the window switcher in the lower right corner, and scroll
<jetscreamer> elkbuntu: oh you have some... then i don't know. probably though. you have 1.4 and it wants 1.5? java is weird, i know nothing.
<shukhrat> Dr_Willis Thanks
<Dr_Willis> stupid people that ask stupid questions. :P
<elkbuntu> it wants 1.4
<EnsignRedshirt> sgt-dyke: (Ha! You read my mind.)
<iceman> nickrun ok before that is shows the onboard graphics, do i need to change thos enteries ?
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer, but i didnt install the 'real' java iirc
<h3ax> !sourcelist
<ubotu> h3ax: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rukuartic> Mordof, Try redownloading from here? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=174803
<radu_> nickrud, that's nice... but still, I would have liked to be able to do that by putting the mouse anywhere on the desktop and scroll...
<jetscreamer> elkbuntu: i dimly seem to remember having many/>1 installs of java, but that was long ago in windows
<jetscreamer> no idea
<jetscreamer> !tell h3ax -about sources
<wastrel> what is this:  
<Mordof> rukuartic, haha, yeah.. i just looked at my deb file.. its only 5mb, my dl got cut off
<nickrud> iceman: change driver to nv , and leave Identifier alone; it's referenced int the screen section further down.
<sgt-dyke> YUP YUP... gonna go see what the hell i can do with.... this explotation system...   Tell me if you have great idea where i should start
<jetscreamer> h3ax: there's a link to a list generator on ubuntu.com
<HAL> Q_Continuum, frank23, jetscreamer - Thanks for your Help guys appears I already have the driver installed correctly nows its on to installing cedega
<h3ax> Thx coulden remeber the link jetscreamer
<radu_> ...and to be able to move windows across desktops...
<rukuartic> Mordof, That could be a problem :O
<Mantice> Can some one help me im trying to install DebootstrapChroot
<nickrud> iceman: how about pasting the xorg.conf as well, let me look at it before you use it
<Klick_> hey all, whenever i try to modprobe ipw2200 i get this error, anyone know what i need to do to fix it
<Klick_> ipw2200: Unknown symbol hostap_init_ap_proc
<Klick_> ipw2200: Unknown symbol hostap_is_sta_ofdm
<shukhrat> any russian here ?
<jetscreamer> a better compile
<Madpilot> !ru
<rukuartic> Mordof, You know about md5sums and stuff?
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<AWWskeetskeet> hrh
<jetscreamer> !ru
<farous> Mantice: i followed the howto and it just worked
<jetscreamer> gah
<Mordof> rukuartic, i know ABOUT them.. i dont know how to use them per say
<salah> please helpme
<shukhrat> do u have russian room here &
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<shukhrat> ?
<rukuartic> Mordof, md5sum file I think... lemme check
<jetscreamer> #ubuntu-ru
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone here use to use audacity?
<rukuartic> Mordof, yeah thats it
<Mantice> I paste this in the GLI sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  [--arch i386]  breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and i get the messageE: No such script: breezy
<Mantice> 
<iceman> nickrun heres the file with the changes so far ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9486
<jetscreamer> #ubuntu-ru shukhrat
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to translate a sound sample along the time?
<sgt-dyke> i dooing... a update for my sys... and... they ask me to put a cd on my drive.... what the hell
<twitch101> where can i download this libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 its not in the repos
<jetscreamer> sgt-dyke: remove the cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update
<rukuartic> twitch101, search google?
<Mordof> rukuartic, winehq doesnt have an md5 on it for me to match...
<elkbuntu> ok this is weird.. it seems i do have the sun-jr2e1.5 but running limewire bitches for me to 'upgrade' to 1.4
<twitch101> i did and i couldnt find anything
<farous> Mantice: sorry man was looking for the link but seem i lost it
<rukuartic> Mordof,  Arg...
<jetscreamer> twitch101: try apt-cache search cairo
<Mantice> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<shukhrat> thanks
<twitch101> ok
<jetscreamer> see also man dpkg
<farous> Mantice: exactly
<rukuartic> Mordof, They usually have it for the newer ones
<elkbuntu> ooooh, now it works...
<jetscreamer> \o/
<elkbuntu> what the hell...
<sgt-dyke> yeah remove the cd line in... blalab...   im a newbie... dont know how to do that
<frank23> Mordof: yeah I think you're right the latest wine doesnt run Warcraft 3
<rukuartic> Right! Its friggen late!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rukuartic> sgt-dyke, Open up Synaptic and use that to help ya ;)
<iceman> nickrud ... so for this to work, shutdown reboot ... bios ... turn on nvidia card ... and boot to ubuntu ... ?
<jetscreamer> sgt-dyke: edit /etc/apt/sources.list ... you don't know how to use a text-editor? any editor?
<Mordof> (>'')>   /o/
<nickrud> Mantice: I haven't ever done that, but I'm sure the brackets are wrong
<CyberMad> how to upgrade the installed packaged? right now i use FreeRADIUS v1.0.1 and i would like upgrade it to v1.1.0
<jetscreamer> apt-get install mc if you need
<sgt-dyke> first time in linux... dude
<Mantice> How did you do it then?
<rukuartic> sgt-dyke, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jetscreamer> mc-edit is cool
<jetscreamer> mc is cool
<Madpilot> sgt-dyke, which instructions are you following?
<nickrud> iceman: yes. I'd like to see the xorg first though, just for fun
<Mordof> frank23, yeah i tried.. it crashed halfway through loading and left me at a 320x240 desktop res :P
<iceman> nickrud  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9486
<jetscreamer> gedit is cool too
<frank23> Mordof: me too I just tried
<sgt-dyke> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list this one
<salah> -NIckServ- REGISTER
<jetscreamer> \o/
<Madpilot> sgt-dyke, type that in a terminal
<Mordof> frank23, i know for a fact 0.9.4 runs it perfect doing: wine war3.exe -opengl
<jetscreamer> salah: prefix with /
<farous> salah it is /msg nickserv register
<nickrud> iceman: looks good
<jetscreamer> /ns register name password iirc
<sgt-dyke> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release Candidate i386 (20051005)] /   that the line i should delete
<jetscreamer> yes
<Mordof> no!
<Mordof> dont delete!
<Mordof> comment it out
<pomalley> Hey... has anybody been successful with ubuntu and an ATI video card? (Specifically, an x1300) I've tried a bunch of different drivers, etc., without knowing a whole lot about what i'm doing, and now i have 3 different kernels and no GUI... haha
<Mordof> sgt-dyke, dont delete stuff like that ever
<Madpilot> sgt-dyke, add a # in front of that line
<iceman> nickrud ... thanks .. so logoff, boot .. bios ... enable nvidia in bios ... boot to ubuntu ... correct ...
<sgt-dyke> haha... okay...
<jetscreamer> Mordof: worng, it won't work if you enable it w/o using apt-setup or something...
<sgt-dyke> im learning.... folks
<jetscreamer> try
<Madpilot> !tell pomalley about ati
<anotherdm> ok im installing the 32bit bersion on my amd64 and the partitioner is asking me to erase entire disk or erase entire disk and use LVM
<jetscreamer> it has to read/verify the cd again
<anotherdm> is the first one useing reiserfs
<nickrud> iceman: yup. Oh, and say whatever prayer you think is appropriate
<eirina> jggg
<eirina> yyy
<salah> I registerd Now what
<iceman> nickrud ... to true ... ;)
<pomalley> Madpilot: I already tried all that... no beans
<anotherdm> and if I go with LVM will I be able to mount and read these other drives with reiserfs
<jetscreamer> salah: /ns identify password
<iceman> nickrud thanks again ...
<bimberi> anotherdm: no, ext3
<Mordof> jetscreamer, huh? i mean if sgt-dyke deletes the line entirely, and needs it back later, hes screwed.. but if its commented out, then its out of the way but still available
<farous> salah now you need to identify :)
<anotherdm> hm
<jetscreamer> Mordof: if you uncomment the line it won't work
<salah>  /ns identify salah
<bimberi> anotherdm: no idea wrt your 2nd Q
<Mordof> i know
<Mordof> i said comment it
<jetscreamer> Mordof: you have to use the cd setup
<farous> salah: /msg nickserv identify <passwd> do it in a server window
<jetscreamer> comment is fine
<anotherdm> oh man I want to be sure I can mount these other drives
<jetscreamer> but try uncommenting it
<Mordof> jetscreamer, what i said was comment the line, not delete it
<sgt-dyke> yup yup... i like to be screwed... but thanx guy its work really fine...
<Mordof> i know what uncommenting it does, i honestly dont know where you got that from...
<sgt-dyke> now how did i update the core....
<anotherdm> any way seems like LVM is new does it actually behave
<h3ax> so
<jetscreamer> have you personally tried uncommenting the cd line and doing apt-get update?
<anotherdm> can you actually restore files that were accidentally rm -f importantfile
<h3ax> anybody able to help me out getting my dear Ubuntu to change to "Danish" setup
<Mordof> jetscreamer, yes, it works fine with a cd in the drive.
<salah> where is serverwindow
<jetscreamer> wierd
<jetscreamer> but ok i'm wurng
<farous> salah type /msg nickserv
<bimberi> anotherdm: your choice of what you format this drive will not affect whether linux can mount other drives.  Should be no issues mounting reiserfs
<Mordof> if a cd is not present, its not mounted.. which gives an error afaik
<_daniel_> Hey if everytime I run sudo I get a timestamp errorm and I also can use sudo -K what do I do ?
<farous> then in the new window type identify <passwd>
<anotherdm> ok how bout running fsck on the said reiserfs or ext3 drives ?
<anotherdm> to repair file system errors
<salah> now ?
<anotherdm> hopefully there not physical errors
<h3ax> what is it the Default path to Source.list is .. meh forgot lul
<farous> salah i sent you a pm did you get it
<jetscreamer> salah: if you do it right it will tell you if you have any memos and stuff
<jetscreamer> /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3ax> thx jetscreamer.. as ussual ya the one =)
<bimberi> anotherdm: i've not worked with reiser, others may know.  yes fsck runs on ext3
<iceman> nickrud worked so far... no do i need to install the nvidia drivers ?
<farous> slah try typing /msg farous hi
<iceman> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<anotherdm> actually I am wanting to have a physical integrity scan on this HD before installing to it. can i do that from the installer iso?
<nickrud> iceman yeah. The simple way is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<thelsdj> how can i disable bash completion? it tends to screw me more than it helps me, i'd rather tab just give me all files that match the name all of the time rather than try to guess which ones i want
<bimberi> anotherdm: no, you can usually get a utility from the drive manufacturer's website to do that
<iceman> nickrud already there .... thanks
<odat> j
<odat> hi everyone
<salah> i can read u
<salah> but now no ans?
<farous> salah am afraid i got to go now too late here already hope someone else can help you :) good luck
<odat> how do you use debconf in synaptic
<anotherdm> good nvidia link thanks
<Mordof> frank23, ok, i think its 0.9.6 that runs it fine
<farous> salah just type in the window whatever you want to say
<Kyral> odat: you mean like reconfiguring?
<Mordof> 0.9.4 keeps crashing
<bubba_> anotherdm, knoppix is better for stuff like that... it boots from cd, and has lots of tools for you...
<nickrud> thelsdj: in ~/.bashrc, comment out the last three lines (add a # to the beginning of the line)
<odat> Kyral, no like getting rid of orphaned dependcies
<frank23> Mordof: I don't know. I just use cedega instead of wine for games
<Kyral> odat: use DebOrphan
<anotherdm> hhhhmmmm western digital 80 gig
<Mordof> frank23, cedega wont run any of my other games, and the only one it does run, wine does it better.. so cedega is useless for me
<elkbuntu> jetscreamer limewire works basically, not quite as smoothly as the windows version though
<jetscreamer> thelsdj: in ~/.bash_profile i think, if not try to locate bash_completion, /etc i think
<odat> Kyral, isn't there something in synaptic that does it?
<Kyral> odat: not that I know of. Then again I don't use Synaptic
* b0rg is a first tiem user to ubuntu. needs soemone who can answer lots of questiosn to pm him.
<jetscreamer> yay
<ZeZu> i have one unlabeled ubuntu disc, how can i  tell which disc it is ?
<eob84> does anyone know what would cause the menu to update?
<jetscreamer> check the .html file in it's / ?
<ZeZu> i'm thinking its disc1
<jetscreamer> update-menus ?
<Kyral> eob84: this is a bad thing?
<nickrud> thelsdj: after reading jetscreamer it may be in /etc/bash.bashrc, /etc/profile as well.
<Kyral> ZeZu: there is only one disc
<Mordof> ZeZu, disc1? theres only 1
<ZeZu> seriously?
<Mordof> lol
<ZeZu> thanks ;)
<Kyral> ZeZu: Install disc that is
<eob84> Kyral, well is is anoying
<ZeZu> i remembered there being two
<ZeZu> guess i remembe wrong
<bimberi> b0rg: ask in here, i think i'm correct in saying that most of us prefer that to PM - answers can be vetted and others (lurkers :) ) can benefit from them too
<sandyeggoboy> good evening everyone, i have a small problem ... whenever i delete stuff from my desktop it keeps coming back .. what should I do ?
<Mordof> ZeZu, not for breezy, though there is also a live cd.. which is different
<Kyral> eob84: why is the Menu updating annoying?
<ZeZu> thanks, time to install and pray the new ati driver fixes the problems i'd been having
<eob84> Kyral, I would rather not need to type things command line to get them to run... I mean... if the manager doesn't do it's job.. then why use it?
<Kyral> eob84: Add Applications will
<linux_user400354> i need to get one of these http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<ZeZu> i have my doubts, but one can hope he ?
<eob84> Kyral, it used to do it automatically
<fangorious> anyone still looking for mouse thumb button support should look here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=775811&postcount=94
<Kyral> eob84: Synaptic or Gnome-App-Install?
<fangorious> that finally got it working for me in dapper
<jetscreamer> is that like a 5 button explorer?
<eob84> Synaptic
<salah> I have Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN . How can I setup
<Mordof> frank23, yup, 0.9.6 is the good version that runs warcraft 3 perfect
<Kyral> eob84: try the Add Applications program
<iceman> ok, is there a way to enable higher resolutions higher than 1024 x 768 ....
<Kyral> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jivenix> forwarding X over ssh is freakin sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!
<bubba_> salah, your in for fun :)
<Jivenix> oops, minus two e's
<salah> no
<jetscreamer> yes by configuring xorg.conf properly
<Kyral> Jivenix: amen to that
<ZeZu> bbiab
<salah> no one is helping me man
<Jivenix> ;)
<odat> Kyral, seems like i could break my system easy with that
<salah> I am tring to solve
<Jivenix> salah, broadcom is the suxor
<jetscreamer> salah: what do you need help with
<salah> but still same
<Jivenix> i have a broadcom too
<Jivenix> no can do
<jetscreamer> ahh no idea
<Jivenix> dell truemobile 1370 to be exact
<Mordof> WLAN is a bitch on linux
<bubba_> salah, you need to be more specific...
<Jivenix> i've tried every driver known to mankind
<jetscreamer> salah maybe ndiswrapper
<Kyral> odat: you can't, its just another glorified Frontend to the true power that is Apt-get
<nickrud> iceman: now you're into fixing video resolutions 
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seyekoh> Looking for help -- audio problems, nForce2 chipset (ASUS A7N8X Deluxe built in 6CH Realtek) absolutely no audio...
<Jivenix> !broadcom
<ubotu> hmm... broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<georgescu> hi al
* nickrud kicks himself
<Jivenix> !tell salah about broadcom
<odat> Kyral, so it only list safe dependencies to remove?
<babo> Guys is there some reason that my crontab is in the tmp directory and won't run ?
<Jivenix> salah, use that article to try to get your broadcom working with a windows driver using ndiswrapper
<Jivenix> but good luck, no garauntee's some people get it working others dont
<Jivenix> i for one have not been able to get my broadcom to work under linux
<Kyral> odat: whoa I got mixed up
<linux_user400354> Jivenix, vnc is sweet too have you tried it?
<georgescu> haw can i setup my printer in network?
<Kyral> odat: I thought I was still talking to eob84  lol
<Jivenix> yeah, vnc is bad graphics
<kkm> hey all i was here a wahile ago you guys were helping me with my internet connection I had The interface etho is active and also etho on enable but still could conneted to the net with linux
<odat> lol
<fangorious> i need help with a nautilus error, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=775811&postcount=94
<Kyral> odat: I use DebOrphan monthly
<bubba_> salah, in my case, i had to build the most current ndiswrapper, and remove the ubuntu ones i installed, and i had to have acpi working too.
<pomalley> question: I now have 3 kernels on startup 2.6.12.10-686, 686-smp, and .9-386. how did this happen, which should I use, and how can i get rid of them?
<Kyral> it goes like "package foo is keeping etc etc etc installed <choices>"
<iceman> in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for a 256 mb video card ... i enter memory as 256000 ?
<Madpilot> fangorious, that doesn't look like the right post - no error & nothing about Nautilus
<odat> Kyral, can it really get to the point where its a problem?
<iceman> or 256000000
<nickrud> iceman: 256*1024
<Kyral> odat: not if you READ!
<dburger> what do I have to install to get make?
<Jivenix> make should alredy be installed
<salah> How can I use ndiswrapper
<fangorious> oops, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137439
<anotherdm> what is this Logical Volume Manager for ?  RAID or just similar to dos extended partitions
<Jivenix> salah, read the article
<Kyral> dburger: build-essential
<Jivenix> !tell salah about ndiswrapper
<dburger> not on this ubuntu Jivenix, which surprised the hell out of me.
* nickrud hasn't used deborphan since discovering aptitude
<Jivenix> dburger install the essential-dev
<Jivenix> !essential-dev
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jivenix
<Jivenix> hmm
<Jivenix> !dev-essential
<ubotu> Jivenix: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral> Jivenix: its build-essential
<Jivenix> oh yeah
<Jivenix> there you go
<iceman> nickrud should i enable framebuffer ?
<nickrud> iceman: no
<fangorious> Madpilot: any idea?
<neoginn> i am a NEWBIE!!!!!!!
<bubba_> salah, read about ndiswrapper on sourceforge...  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<fangorious> neoginn: you'll grow out of it
<kkm> hey all i was here a wahile ago you guys were helping me with my internet connection I had The interface etho is active and also etho on enable but still could conneted to the net with linux
<kkm> I am using the live CD
<cK-gLocK> anyone know the issue with mouse in gaming for instance in q4 if i wanna rj my fire is mouse1 and jump is mouse2 when i hit them both at once it doesnt respond at all can the linux mouse system not take more than 2 button inputs at once?
<fangorious> kkm: you using dhcp or static?
<bubba_> salah, if you use breezy, it ships with an old version of ndiswrapper that wont work :(
<kkm> fangorious: what is that ?
<Agrajag> cK-gLocK: if you hit them both at once, you're middle-clicking
<cK-gLocK> really? is there any way todisable that?
<cK-gLocK> middle clikcing
<fangorious> kkm, how did you configure eth0?
<cK-gLocK> knew something was wrong
<neoginn> did you just make that term up?
<Agrajag> cK-gLocK: then how would you paste?
<cK-gLocK> oh shit
<salah> actually i m very new
<cK-gLocK> well i gotta jump first then shoot
<salah> I am lost
<pomalley> grr... the ati driver installer i downloaded (twice, now) has bad checksums. ???
<cK-gLocK> ican usually rj higher if i jump+fire
<neoginn> Umbutu rocks!
<cK-gLocK> lol
<kkm> fangorious: on connection I clicked the enable etho box
<neoginn> if only i could spell it now
<bubba_> salah, take a deep breath....
<bubba_> salah, and hold it.
<fangorious> kkm, in that same window does Configuration say "Static IP address" or "DHCP"?
<cK-gLocK> so theres no way to prevent middle clicking from ruining my rjing?
<cK-gLocK> lol
<kkm> fangorious: I am not sure - you see i take down notes and reboot the live CD each time
<matthew_w> Hey, is Toma- still here?
<fangorious> kkm: ah. you have this machine connected directly to a cable/dsl modem? or is there a home gateway involved?
<photonx> hi guys, i have an NTFS partition i accidently changed the id type to hfs+. I was wondering if i used the convert feature in gparted, it would be able to convert the id back to ntfs
<photonx> can anyone help me out?
<Mantice> Where can I find the Americas army 64 bit linux download
<iceman> nickrud thanks again ... all worked well .... many many thanks ..
<nickrud> iceman: np
<neoginn> can anyone tell me if it worth even writing a program for ubuntu in C++?
<matthew_w> Doesn't look like it.  Alright here's the situation, I have a guitar plugged into my amp, which is plugged into my computer.  For some reason I can't record the sounds my guitar is making.  This is a big problem for me because I did this on M$ constantly.
<matthew_w> neoginn; that's a philosophical question, isn't it?>
<fangorious> neoginn: that's entirely up to you
<Mantice> !Americas army
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mantice
<kkm> fangorious: yes i have it connected to a modem
<bubba_> photonx, i know how from the command line, but i havnt used gpartd.... fdisk works though.
<anotherdm> !LVM
<ubotu> lvm is, like, totally, (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<fangorious> kkm: directly, with nothing in between, cable goes straight to the cable/dsl device?
<neoginn> well i mean, shoot i am looking at the code and everything is either python or C.
<Jenkins> hey guys, i need some help.
<fangorious> neoginn: there should be C++ gnome bindings available. you can also use kubuntu, where everything is mostly c++
<T0ky> anyone here using airsnort on an atheros chipset?
<kkm> fangorious: the ethernet goes directly to the modem
<matthew_w> neoginn; C isn't too too much different. If you know C++ you have a good headstart.
<fangorious> kkm: ok, are you familiar with Windows network configuration?
<Jenkins> i need some help with drivers for a linksys wireless USB network adapter.
<salah> can I release my breath now?
<kkm> fangorious: Unfortunantly no.
<salah> lol
<neoginn> All programming languages look the same to me now.
<matthew_w> So, any explanation as to why the guitar won't work?
<sgt-dyke> baon... what r we dooing now all update done
<fangorious> kkm: ok, something along the lines of (for xp) start->control panel->network connections
<bubba_> salah, heh
<matthew_w> fangorious; sudo network-admin
<fangorious> kkm: right-click on the Local Area Network and go to properties
<neoginn> oh god, please no more XP.
<Jenkins> hey, luci
<Jenkins> i'm lost.
<salah> Sorry man . I am really lost
<neoginn> well so long
<neoginn> byebye
<salah> New user ...
<neoginn> salah you will get the hang of chatting here
<neoginn> just start talking
<fangorious> matthew_w: I know, I'm trying to help kkm find the working network settings in windows, so I can tell him how to configure the same settings in ubuntu. :)
<wastrel> in flashplayer in mozilla the sound isn't sync'ed with the video - any way to fix this?
<bubba_> well... are you using i386 or amd64 ?
<MrPockets> if i receave a file from xIRC, where does it download to?
<Jenkins> i need help finding drivers for a WUSB54GS USB network adapter
<matthew_w> fangorious; oh!  Sorry, it sounded like a question.
<matthew_w> lol
<Jenkins> help would be appreciated.
<kkm> fangorious: Ok i am there
<matthew_w> Could it be something to do with the sound daemon I am/am not using?
<myki> I have problem with polish fonts. I changed locales to pl and I have such error: http://pastebin.com/576186
<Mantice> Any one played Enmey teratory?
<fangorious> kkm: find the TCP/IP settings in the list, and then there will be a button like Properties
<MrPockets> Mantice, yeah
<iceman> now to find a url to get america's army ... without a stupid signup ..
<bubba_> salah,  well... are you using i386 or amd64 ?
<Mantice> Mine crashes, Are you runing 64 bit?
<Jenkins> anyone know any drivers that can help me run a USB wireless access point?
<Jenkins> for ubuntu?
<odat> anyone know how to get mplayer to open when you insert a vcd  like totem opens when you insert one
<frank_> Jenkins: did you look in the ubuntuforums? I would start there
<Jenkins> okay, thanks.
<sh0u> where is the kernel source located?
<iceman> to cool, got a server for linux americas army 2.50 ... full... with no stupid log in ...
<odat> anyone know how to get mplayer to open when you insert a vcd  like totem opens when you insert one
<nickrud> odat: system-preferences-removable drives, multimedia tab
<fangorious> kkm: you find it?
<odat> nickrud, no no not a dvd a video cd
<nickrud> odat: ah. then, no. (I must, I must, I must improve my reading)
<Mordof> frank_, ok, i think i was talking to you earlier.. 0.9.6 worked but had troubles settings options, so i think its 0.9.7 :P
<Mantice> Any one run games with DebootstrapChroot
<iceman> God, so much stuff i need to reinstall ;(
<heatxsink> hello all, any chance that the bluez patch will be patched against the 2.6.15 kernel?
<n0dl> does anyone know whre the source is located?
<heatxsink> for ubuntu?
<frank_> Mordof: I don't really know which wine works
<n0dl> yes for ubuntu
<heatxsink> n0dl:
<heatxsink> n0dl:  ?
<Mordof> im just letting you know progress, lol. just incase you are ever needing to know
<frank_> Mordof: ok thanks
<iceman> whats the command to update the sorces list repos ?
<Mordof> frank_, hmmm.. i may have some xorg.conf issues.. as its not setting the resolution right from 16 bit to 32 bit, it keeps crashing
<wastrel> iceman:  you mean add repos to the sources list?
<fangorious> kkm: you still there?
<iceman> wastrel theres a command line that update the repo locations ...
<heatxsink> HELLO?
<fangorious> HI
<wastrel> iceman:  you mean apt-get update?
<mikebot> okay, i had to format and reinstall ubuntu, hah
<iceman> that was it
<heatxsink> Anyone in here know if the latest bluez patch (2.6.15-mh2.gz  http://www.bluez.org/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.holtmann.org%2Flinux%2Fkernel%2Fpatch-2.6.15-mh2.gz) for the linux kernel is going to be patched against 2.6.15?
<anotherdm> ok got rid of LVM by starting the isntall over
<shukhrat> dear ubuntu users ! i'am new in lunix ! please explain me how install mysql ? is it possible install online this database ?
<anotherdm> imageine repartion your drives on the fly that what we all need
<pomalley> alright, folks, after futzing around for all too long, i found that the ATI x1300 (and all the x1k line) do not have linux support. anybody know anything to the contrary?
<iceman> shoot i cannot find streamtuner ?
<mikebot> is there a way to import my bookmarks from my firefox on my windows?
<mikebot> to the firefox on ubuntu?
<binarydigit> copy the bookmarks.html file
<binarydigit> in your profile
<pomalley> and that means that i essentially can't use ubuntu with this card... :(
<wastrel> !info mysql
<T0ky> anyone here using airsnort on an atheros chipset?
<lakcaj> shukhrat, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<shukhrat> how install mysql ...........
<matthew_w> Okay so I've tried everything I can possibly think of to get my guitar working on here.  I've verified that the cable is OK, and that the plug converter is OK, and it STILL won't allow me to record sounds from my guitar, what is going on?  Sound is confusing!
<shukhrat> i tryed not working
<binarydigit> shukhrat: what part isnt working
<binarydigit> shukhrat: and what did you try
<kestas> ubuntu crashed for the first time yesterday
<fangorious> matthew_w: maybe you suck and your computer just has distinguished tastes ...
<fangorious> :p
<matthew_w> fangorious: Always the way it is
<wastrel> ubotu tell shukhrat about universe
<mikebot> binarydigit: thanks
<wastrel> shukhrat:  add the universe repository
<fangorious> so I actually have a gstreamer error, not a nautilus error
<shukhrat> binarydigit it says not lib.
<binarydigit> shukhrat: when you do what, did you search mysql and try to install, did you get this when trying to open synaptic?
<binarydigit> a lil more info would go a long way
<wastrel> yup
<overrider> can someone tell me where i can get the font "verdana" on ubuntu?
<mikebot> how can i looka t files on my windows partition?
<fangorious> yay! gstreamer problem resolved, just had to remove my ~/.gstreamer0.10 folder
<iceman> cool i got streamtuner installed ...
<wastrel> overrider:  have you installed msttcorefonts?
<fpalm> overrider, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<djsolaris_ubuntu> hey how can i play mp3's?
<ardchoille> is there a way to test and see if a .deb will install before actually doing the install?
<shukhrat> binatydigit i mark mysql in synaptic and it says "Could not mark all packages for installation" "the following packages have unresolvable dependencies"
<fpalm> overrider, with multiverse repositories activated
<mikebot> anyone know?
<travis_> Good morning
<binarydigit> mikebot: mount the partition
<wastrel> ubotu tell djsolaris_ubuntu about mp3
<shukhrat> binatydigit i mark mysql in synaptic and it says "Could not mark all packages for installation" "the following packages have unresolvable dependencies"
<travis_> I just got the ubuntu installed and now I am wondering where I should start
<binarydigit> shukhrat: not sure
<wastrel> shukhrat:  you probably need to enable multiverse also
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell travis about mp3
<matthew_w> I've tried using my amp and plugging it into the computer via the amp into the line-in.  But that's not doing anything.. is there something I need to install for this to work?
<wastrel> travis_:  go to that site and get all your mp3 and video codecs and java and stuff
<jerrod> dumb question: what rmdir option will delete a non-empty directory?
<wastrel> travis_:  then learn how to use synaptic and check out all the cool software available for ubuntu
<travis_> ok what is the URL
<travis_> Thx
<mikebot> wastrel: what site should he go to for all that? :)
<shukhrat> binarydigit ???
<wastrel> jerrod:  rm -r   be careful with it - there's no undo
<jerrod> thanx
<wastrel> mikebot:  the bot sent him a /msg
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mmmmm
<mikebot> !tell mikebot mp3
<mikebot> argh
<mikebot> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<travis_> Ok, that is a good starting place
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a website has for registration AIM address as required field.. i don't have AIM and i don't want it.. could you tell me what's the format of an AIM ID?
<mikebot> travis_: do you know how i can browse my windows ntfs files right now?
<mikebot> wastrel: *
<mikebot> wastrel: it says i don't have access
<travis_> No, I wish I did because I have a NAS
<wastrel> Tallia1Kubuntu:  any alphanumeric string, starting with an alpha char.  don't know min/max chars
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<b0rg__> will ubuntu run on a older system? say a p3 700mhz with 386ram.
<travis_> This is as far as I have gottten  - http://ulinux.blogspot.com/
<wastrel> mikebot:  access to what?
<overrider> fpalm, i uncommented all server in my /etc/apt/sources.list, however an apt-get msttcorefonts still yields no results. how to acticvate multiverse repositories otherwise?
<anotherdm> grub loading please wait error 22          uhm what do i do next?
<mikebot> wastrel: my ntfs partition..i know it's read only, but iw ant to see the files
<travis_> I am running on a PII 350 Mhz 256 MB of RAM
<wastrel> b0rg__:  should be fine - gnome will be a bit slow...  a lighter windowmanager would help that
<jerrod> thanx wastrel (you see, thats why linux users kick a$$. they arent stuck up about their knowledge)
<mickskyvitch> b0rg I have it on a 533mhz pIII with 256
<wastrel> mikebot:  i don't know anything about ntfs - don't use windows
<travis_> Ubuntu is running fine for me, although browsing is a bit slow
<mikebot> wastrel: well do you know how i can check who has access to checking things on other partitions?
<wastrel> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<wastrel> travis_:  ^^^^
<travis_> Yep
<wastrel> mikebot:  how are you mounting the drive?
<mikebot> wastrel: i don't know anything about mounting
<wastrel> mikebot:  if you use sudo can you view the files?
<mikebot> also, if anyone knows if there is an included font with logical operators, please let me know
<mikebot> wastrel: i don't know what sudo is, just installed this 20 minutes ago
<wastrel> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<travis_> So are you trying to read NTFS files with ubuntu?
<wastrel> it's a command that gives you root privileges
<wastrel> root is like administrator in windows
<mikebot> okay
<tonyyarusso> I have a bug with saving conversations from Gaim in HTML format; who/where do I bring it to?
<djsolaris_ubuntu> how do i log in with root?
<wastrel> !bugs
<wastrel> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<wastrel> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<myki> I have problem with polish fonts. I changed locales to pl and I have such error: http://pastebin.com/576186
<mikebot> wait, but how can i view the files? i don't have administrative rights
<travis_> Has anyone tried printing to a network printer on a windows network
<wastrel> travis_:  that's possible but requires setting up samba, which i've never done... :] 
<wastrel> ubotu tell travis about samba
<fr500> hmmm has anyone tried pptpd on breezy, worked fine on hoary but on breezy same setup is not really working
<travis_> Ok something I will look into and post thank you
<mikebot> wastrel: it says i don't have the permissions necessary, but i'm the only user
<overrider> hmm i cant seem to get to msttcorefonts , how can i enable multiverse? i already uncommented all things in /etc/apt/sources...
<wastrel> mikebot:  did you read about sudo?  it can give you admin rights.  you need to be able to use sudo before troubleshooting drive permissions
<wastrel> overrider:  did you apt-get update  after uncommenting?
<mikebot> wastrel: okay, i'll read it
<intelikey> still trying to fix sshd      as soon as you auth. it exits.    anyone can help ?
<travis_> Hey I have to run wastrel, thx a bunch. I am a Windows guy, but I like what I see so far. Great stable OS
<wastrel> gl trav
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Should I be submitting it as an Ubuntu bug though, or a Gaim one?
<mikebot> wastrel: i don't understand, so i just edit a file?
<wastrel> intelikey:  anything useful in /var/log/auth.log
<intelikey> ssh helpers  ===  63.157.242.201 as guest (passwd x)
<intelikey> wastrel nothing there.  no logs.
<jerrod> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mikebot> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<intelikey> wastrel i have tried with -vvvv for the debugging output  if you'd like to look at that i can paste it.
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Jivenix> realplayer is a hassle to set up
<wastrel> mikebot:  ok you need to mount your nt drive as user, so you need to edit your "drive mapping" to tell it to let any user access the drive - this mapping is done in  /etc/fstab
<overrider> wastrel, yes i did, and it also download a few things
<pepsi> hi there
<mikebot> wastrel: i'm sorry i don't really understand much of that, can i PM you?
<wastrel> intelikey:  won't mean much to me.
<wastrel> mikebot:  no.
<salah> How can we make voice chat here?
<mikebot> okay
<pepsi> i seem to be having a problem with the window focus.. sometimes the first click inside a window goes unnoticed, but not always
<wastrel> mikebot:  you need to edit /etc/fstab
<pepsi> any ideas?
<mikebot> wastrel: i don't know how tog et to that file
<salah> Hello
<wastrel> intelikey:  did you install the ssh package?  it Just Works for me.
<salah> Is anybody know how can we do voice chat in Ubantu
<overrider> wastrel, is this what i had to add to my sources? deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse  ?
<wastrel> mikebot:  cp /etc/fstab . ; gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mikebot> wastrel: just type that in terminal?
<wastrel> overrider:  you can just add "universe multiverse" to the end of your existing breezy deb http... lines
<mikebot> wastrel: cp /etc/fstab
<mikebot> cp: missing destination file
<wastrel> mikebot:  you left off the dot
<salah> Is anybody know how can we do voice chat in Ubantu by MSN and yahoo
<intelikey> wastrel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9495
<mikebot> oh
<mikebot> wastrel: that entire line then?
<mikebot> wastrel: (gedit:32422): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<mikebot> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<salah> ds
<matthew_w> I think I'm going to put a bullet in my skull if I don't figure this out, lol.
<intelikey>                ssh helpers  ===  63.157.242.201 as guest (passwd x)   debug output at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9495    ?
<wastrel> mikebot:  you using gksudo?
<wastrel> sry intelikey no idea
<mikebot> wastrel: i'm not sure
<wastrel> did you type gksudo ?
<mikebot> i pasted this
<mikebot> cp /etc/fstab . ; gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mikebot> in one line
<wastrel> mikebot:  meh i should have tested it...  try  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<matthew_w> I know it's a software issue that this is not working because I had it recording properly before I switched over to Ubuntu, so there must be some way to make this function.
<mikebot> wastrel: a file opened
<intelikey>                ssh helpers  ===  63.157.242.201 as guest (passwd x)   debug output at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9495    anybody ?
<mikebot> wastrel: all the mount points are either '/' or '/media/<something>'
<wastrel> mikebot:  one of the lines should reference your ntfs drive
<mikebot> wastrel: yes, i see it
<mikebot> wastrel: hda1
<wastrel> mikebot:  what does it say under <options>
<_daniel_> Hey what repo has acrobat reader
<mikebot> wastrel: 'defaults'
<_daniel_> I enabled all including multiverse
<_daniel_> Still cant find it
<athlon> hi, a guy in ubuntu-de wants to help his friend who has AOL account to get to the net
<intelikey> daniel don't like xpdf ?
<athlon> how does one setup aol dhcp in ubuntu ? ive used static ip for such a long time, I dont know jack about dhcp
<matthew_w> _daniel_   use evince, or xpdf
<wastrel> _daniel_:  acroread package name
<matthew_w> Anyway, yeah, I think there's something wrong with my sound daemon, then.
<_daniel_> No I want acroread
<_daniel_> I know the package name
<intelikey> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<wastrel> _daniel_:  it's in multiverse- did you update?
<wastrel> mikebot:  you need to change defaults to something else - not sure what, sec
<intelikey>                ssh helpers  ===  63.157.242.201 as guest (passwd x)   debug output at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9495    anybody ?
<_daniel_> yes apt-get list is up to date
<mikebot> wastrel: okay, thanks
<_daniel_> I uncommented all repositories
<_daniel_> and updated apt-get
<eli> hello everyone, anyone experiencing problems with dapper and rgb.txt?
<wastrel> mikebot:  ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<_daniel_> Is banshee broken in breezy ?
<mikebot> wastrel: just type that in the terminal? can i close this file?
<eli> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<wastrel> mikebot:  btw it's all explained here i just discovered https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<matthew_w> _daniel_ try removing the country codes in the URL's in /etc/apt/sources.list   for example instead of ca.archives.ubuntu.com  redo it so it's just archives.ubuntu.com
<wastrel> mikebot:  replace 'defaults'  on the line for your ntfs drive with ro,auto,...etc etc
<N1K> Morgen, und zwar. Mein Kumpel hat AOL und will per Live-DVD (Knoppix 3.9 oder Ubuntu 5.10) ins Netz gehen. Unter Knoppix erkennt er sein Modem nicht, und unter Ubuntu wei er nicht, wo er die Verbindung konfigurieren soll.
<Mabus07> what program on ubunut can open .7z files?
<mikebot> wastrel: ah, okay
<wastrel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<N1K> Which Program in Ubuntu Live 5.10 can set the settings for the internet?
<_daniel_> Ha I got bored and downloaded the acroread.deb
<fr500> Mabus06, i didnt found one once i needed
<_daniel_> So my banshee default breezy install is broken
<_daniel_> any bugs ?
<wastrel> N1K:  system > administration > networking
<N1K> wastrel, i didn't have DSL.
<wastrel> n1k modem?
<N1K> wastrel, jep
<mikebot> wastrel:  i still get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1".
<wastrel> N1K:  gnome-ppp i think, i haven't used modem in ubuntu
<N1K> wastrel, ok
<N1K> thank you
<N1K> ;)
<wastrel> mikebot:  you have to unmount & remount the drive.   sudo umount /dev/<your ntfs drive>
<mikebot> wastrel: and when i type "sudo mount -a" it shows me nothing
<mikebot> wastrel: oh okay
<zidanerick> hey you guys prob get this alot, but i have to ask, im an old windows boi and if i was to install ubuntu whats the chances of me keeping it? ive tried suse, mandrake etc...
<wastrel> zidanerick:  you can try the livecd without installing
<wastrel> mikebot:  then sudo mount  the drive
<tonyyarusso> zidanerick: I came from Windows, after a few weeks of Ubuntu I left the Windows alone alltogether.  Try the Live CD and see for yourself.
<mikebot> wastrel: sudo: unmount: command not found
<intelikey>       help me with sshd   test at 63.157.242.201 as guest (passwd x)   debug output at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9495    anybody ?
<wastrel> mikebot:  umount
<intelikey> zidanerick not a chance.
<zidanerick> okies tony, the only problem i got is gaming
<mikebot> wastrel: oh sorry
<damian_> ./vst/AEffect.h:111: error: syntax error before long
<damian_> ../vst/AEffect.h:205: error: syntax error before } token
<damian_> that means i have the wront version header files correct/
<drip6> does anyone know how to repair/restore RGB database?
<damian_> RGB database?
<salah> can we do voice chat in ubuntu?
<drip6> yeah I cant change font colors in teminal
<N1K> ;)
<wastrel> salah:  gnomemeeting i think, or install teamspeak
<mikebot> wastrel: thank you very very much
<intelikey> zidanerick not at all.  i don't even have x on here.
<_daniel_> Can anyone run banshee ?
<_daniel_> from breezy ?
<damian_> salah yes i believe amsn can
<wastrel> mikebot:  yw, hope you enjoy getting to know ubuntu
<salah> where from I can get amsn?
<zidanerick> intelikey: well thats the only problem holding me back is my gaming
<damian_> salah nope it only does webcam sorry
<mikebot> wastrel: actually, i have another question for you, if you don't mind
<mikebot> wastrel: heh
<damian_> ./vst/AEffect.h:111: error: syntax error before long
<wastrel> k
<damian_> ../vst/AEffect.h:205: error: syntax error before } token
<_0331_USMC> How do you format a USB flash drive?
<damian_> that means i have the wront version header files correct/
<_0331_USMC> I want it to work in windows and linux
<salah> actually iam using gaim ...yahoo and msn
<mikebot> wastrel: well right now it wont run at anything more than 1024x..., but i like running at 1280x1024
<salah> so is it possible to use vaoice chat here
<mikebot> wastrel: and last time i tried to do the nvidia thing, i had tof ormat and reinstall ubuntu
<intelikey>       help me with sshd   test at 63.157.242.201 as guest (passwd x)   debug output at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9495    anybody ?  *whines*
<mikebot> wastrel: actually, i'll dela with that later, this is fin for now
<wastrel> mikebot:  that's because you don't know enough about linux to follow the howto :]   read the nvidia howto and learn anything you don't understand
<mikebot> wastrel: heh okay
<intelikey> if i keep posting that will someone finally help or am i just SOL
<mikebot> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mikebot> wastrel: that first one?
<damian_> salah i believe "Skype, Ver. 1.0, Win/LINUX/Mac" is what your after
<wastrel> mikebot:  if your card is supported by the driver they talk about in the first one ;] 
<MeeK> can someone help me get firefox installed in ubuntu 5.10
<mikebot> wastrel: oh and is there a way to view files not in a list or as icons, but the way between, i forget what it's called, but windows has it
<mikebot> wastrel: like a list, but it scrolls to the right
<slipk> anyone knows the linux to the ubuntu repositories?
<athlon> intelikey, is name:guest passwd:x correct ?
<wastrel> mikebot:  i've got ati myself, no idea about nvidia.    (re icons:  dunno)
<damian_> salah http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<intelikey> athlon yes
<wastrel> ah right skype
<mikebot> wastrel: this is the guide i used, and it messed up my display
<fr500> hi
<mikebot> wastrel: i think it worked fine til i tried to edit the file to remove the spalshscreen
<salah> thanks
<intelikey> athlon but it exits as soon as you authenticate.    that's what i need help fixing.
<athlon> intelikey, yes thats what happened. did  you give a valid shell to the guest account
<intelikey> athlon i've also tried as other users.  same thing.
<wastrel> mikebot:  you could have fixed that probably - back up important files before editing them. ;] 
<tonyyarusso> mikebot: I know what you mean, but don't know how to do it.  Maybe check with nautilus channels/mailing list?
<intelikey> localhost login: guest
<intelikey> Password:
<intelikey> [guest$localhost.~] 
<mikebot> wastrel: no, but when i messed it up, i could only use the terminal command prompt, and i have no idea what i'm doing, as you know
<intelikey> athlon that was with password=x  ^
<salah> so who has only yahoo account he can't use voice chat in linux. is it?
<athlon> intelikey, then I suppose you should check your sshd_config
<intelikey> athlon yes i have been through it several times.... i don't see a thing wrong with it but i may be missing something.   would you like to look ?
<athlon> sure
<wastrel> intelikey:  did you make changes to your ssh config?
<mikebot> tonyyarusso: thanks
<athlon> just paste it somewhere so everybody here can take a look
<intelikey> no  not that i remember athlon  but that should not affect your connection should it ?   only my attempt to ssh guest@localhost   should be affected by ssh_config    or am i all wet ?
<intelikey> wastrel ^
<_0331_USMC> How do I get my usb flash drive to work?  It doesn't show up under /dev/sda
<damian_> shouldnt usb be plug and play
<damian_> shouldnt ubuntu automatically mount it?
<_0331_USMC> I thought so
<Jivenix> when the splashscreen is shown, how do i change the BG color
<_0331_USMC> even restarted to try it out starting while plugged in
<athlon> intelikey, do you have a firewall between your box and the net ? though I suppose it would have to be configured to drop a very specific packet and not simply block port 22
<intelikey>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9506   sshd_config
<intelikey> auth00 yes i'm running iptables  would you like to see the rules ?
<damian_> hmm dunno...
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<intelikey> 22 is suposed to be open
<myki> is there any diference between en_GB and en_US locale?
<wastrel> intelikey:  the guest user exists on the system?
<salah> How Can I listen Online songs?
<intelikey> wastrel see above ^  where i pasted the login of guest
<Jivenix> my wifi card is clashing with eth0
<Jivenix> calling itself eth0_clas
<Jivenix> how can i get it to be called wlan0
<mikebot> i'm going to go to sleep
<Jivenix> or something more appropriate
<mikebot> wastrel: thanks a lot again for the help
<intelikey> wastrel errr yes in short.
<mikebot> night
<Jivenix> night
<wastrel> intelikey:  what shell does the guest user have in /etc/passwd
<salah> SOme website has songs so if we want we can just click on in XP but here it's not working
<Jivenix> !tell salah about restricted formats
<intelikey> i havent looked but the only shell on the system is bash
<wastrel> intelikey:  grep guest /etc/passwd
<myki> is there any diference between en_GB and en_US locale?
<b1ind> For some reason, firefox leads to 100% cpu usage when I try and use xcompmgr (w/o any effects)
<mojo> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a simple system backup solution for home using dvd-r and dvd-rw media?  pref. one with a gui but that is not mandatory.
<salah> even MSN news is not runnig here
<intelikey> wastrel ok but you are missing the point.   it's using bash.
<intelikey> guest:x:1001:1001::/home/guest:/bin/bash
<Jivenix> !tell salah about mplayer
<wastrel> intelikey:  just checking - if it's /bin/false or something you'd get that behavior
<mojo> myki: great britian and the united states have differences, like theater, theatre, color, colour, etc.
<intelikey> but i also couldn't login locally wastrel
<mojo> humph
<mojo> missed 'em
<athlon> intelikey, maybe increase your loglevel then get someone to try ssh in again and then check your authlog
<b1ind> Even mplayer uses less cpu than firefox :o
<intelikey> athlon you mean install a logger....    i really hoped i wouldn't have to do that.....
<Jivenix> whats going on intelikey
<athlon> intelikey, no in sshd_config, change the value in LogLevel
<intelikey> athlon if you think it will help me fix this thing, i'll install a logger.   which will it need?  syslogd ?
<athlon> intelikey, not a logger
<intelikey> athlon NO.... there is no logging.      NO LOGS  on this system.
* athlon rolls eyes
<intelikey> so i will have to install a logger for that to affect anything.
<Jivenix> what are you trying to do
<athlon> makes it way harder to debug stuff does it not
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  ls /var/log/
<intelikey> apache2  news
<intelikey> and those are empty dirs.
<intelikey> Jivenix get sshd to work
<Jivenix> it works
<Jivenix> i just ssh'd into you
<intelikey> you are not on this system
<Jivenix> received your key
<Jivenix> i dont have a login
<Mabus07> how do I find out what sort of chipset my wireless device uses without a gui?
<intelikey> guest   pass=x
<Jivenix> but i was able to receive your key and get prompted for auth
<Jivenix> hold
<Jivenix> connection closed
<Jivenix> type dmesg | tail
<GreyFox503> I don't have wireless, but you might try good ole   'lspci'
<intelikey> and look for what Jivenix ?
<Jivenix> any message indicating a failure in the sshd socket
<intelikey> nothing
<Jivenix> user guest is configured to allow ssh connections?
<intelikey> all except root are  if i understand the question Jivenix
<Jivenix> can you ssh to localhost with your own login
<intelikey> no same thing local or remote
<Jivenix> you get the 'connection closed' ?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> all users
<Jivenix> you have loglevel set to quiet
<Jivenix> set it to verbose
<intelikey> Jivenix ok  and restart sshd ?
<Jivenix> why not
<Jivenix> i'll ssh into you again
<athlon> gmrmklasd, I told you the same thing and you said you dont want to have a log :-(
<athlon> *thwap intelikey* :-)
<GullyFoyle> i installed jre1.5 bla bla bla with java-package and all that but i can't find it now so i can link the plugin to the firefox plugin directory. sounds silly i know but i've looked in /usr, /usr/local, /usr/share etc...
<intelikey> go for it.
<intelikey> auth00 i know..... just humour me here.   there is no log file.
<Jivenix> dmesg | tail
<intelikey> looks exactly like before.
<intelikey> last line "Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c02f0500(lo)"
<intelikey> hasnt changed sense boot time.
<Jivenix> sudo apt-get remove sshd
<Jivenix> sudo apt-get install sshd
<Jivenix> ;)
<intelikey> are you talking reinstall ?    why not purge it ?
<Jivenix> yeah reinstall it
<Wolfensteijn> can you start the ubuntu install from the livecd?
<gmoney> I'm running version 4.? of ubuntu - is it easy to upgrade to the latest version (5.10?) or should I reinstall?
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper remember it may break Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Madpilot> gmoney, ^^^
<Madpilot> gmoney, but if you're still running 4.10, you'll want to do that in two stages, from 4.10 -> 5.04, then to 5.10
<gmoney> Madpilot - thanks
<artisteriq> hi there!
<Jivenix> could be you have a nologin set
<Jivenix> authentication goes through fine, i send my environment info then you reset the connection
<XaeroVincent> I just customized my Gnome desktop... I think it's quite an improvement over the default
<Jivenix> lets see a screeny
<Madpilot> gmoney, easy way to check which version of Ubuntu you've got: open a terminal & type 'lsb_release -a' (with no quotes)
<XaeroVincent> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2180/screenshot9dt.png
<mojo> Question: I have a volume knob on my kbd and 2 snd devices.  i have system sounds coming out of one and media out the other.  the knob twiddles the sys sounds, i want to change it to futz with the media volume instead.  ideas?
<mojo> oh yeah, ubuntu breezy
<Jivenix> its osX
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, looks like OSX
<Jivenix> ;)
<intelikey> Jivenix ready.
<XaeroVincent> not bad for first try ;)
<Jivenix> yup
<Jivenix> guest all lowercase?
<Jivenix> pass is x lowercase?
<ailean> hey guys, i'm trying to follow instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gtk1Fonts. just wanted to check where those files were supposed to go. i think the ~ is supposed to mean something . . . ?
<beena> how to login to yahoo chat using gaim
<ailean> do you have gaim installed beena?
<intelikey> Jivenix well that fixed it back to a broken state.....
<mojo> beena you set the protocol that the account uses to yahoo when u create it
<beena> ailean: yes
<Madpilot> ailean, ~ means home dir
<Jivenix> oh?
<ailean> go into accounts
<ailean> thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> np
<beena> mojo: i created yahoo in gaim. but i need to chat in a public room in yahoo
<intelikey> now it hangs at the password prompt....   and i'm not sure what i did to the config to fix that eariler....    hehheh
<Jivenix> lol yeah
<Jivenix> i see that
<Jivenix> wth
<intelikey> that is just one step backwards
<Jivenix> ssh in with -v switch
<intelikey> ok.  let me kill it first.
<beena> any idea?
<mojo> beena: oh, i never do that, sry.  um, u know the name of the chatroom you can "join a chat..." in the menu on the buddy list, or ctrl-c, to start a new chat and type in the room name methinks
<intelikey> Jivenix last line before the hang     debug1: Sending environment.
<Jivenix> yup
<mojo> there is also a way to get the room list on the tools menu, same window
<anotherdm> ok after installing 5 times it has worked and im logged in to the box. However when I goto My Computer it does not list the other 2 HDs, how can I setup mounting them
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<anotherdm> how about automount reiserfs partitions
<XaeroVincent> i hear the latest kernel has experimental support for writting to NTFS partitions
<XaeroVincent> ?
<anotherdm> !reiserfs
<ubotu> somebody said reiserfs was a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<intelikey> Jivenix retry
<Kurt```> NTFS write support has been experimental for a long time
<anotherdm> hmmmmm
<XaeroVincent> *.*
<stoned> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<XaeroVincent> hmm
<Jivenix> same, connection closed
<Jivenix> debug1: Sending env LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<Jivenix> debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype exit-status reply 0
<Jivenix> debug1: channel 0: free: client-session, nchannels 1
<Jivenix> Connection to 63.157.242.201 closed.
<Jivenix> oops
<Jivenix> bugger
* zcat[1]  tried dapper about a month ago.. totally broke my install! 
<anotherdm> any suggestion for accessing these 2 reiserfs ddrives
<zcat[1] > I wonder if I should try it again
<Kurt```> anotherdm: mount them?
<wastrel> actually anotherdm that is a general automount howto, windows is included but also linux fs's
<intelikey> it's the UseLogin no
<ufo> Jivenix: my dapper flight-4 works great, it gets better and better
<anotherdm> well with what info
<intelikey> line that is hanging it.
<Kurt```> /dev/hda3       /               reiserfs notail          0       1
<intelikey> i comment that out and it does not hang.
<anotherdm> damn one of them has an fstab on it but
<Kurt```> that's the line in my fstab for my main reiserfs partition
<zcat[1] > is there a dapper trial ISO or do I just apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<anotherdm> hm
<Jivenix> we're right at the point where you should give up the banner
<anotherdm> that could do it
<anotherdm> oh not quite
<anotherdm>  the fstab is not a shell command syntax
<zcat[1] > ahh, I see.. 'flight 4' is the cd
<Jivenix> debug1: Sending env LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<Jivenix> debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype exit-status reply 0
<Jivenix> debug1: channel 0: free: client-session, nchannels 1
<Jivenix> Connection to 63.157.242.201 closed.
<Evodawg> What the command to read file size usage???
<Jivenix> ooh crap!
<Jivenix> i hate this laptop, sorry bout that
<Kurt```> anotherdm: then "man mount", you'll have to add it to fstab if you want it mounted on boot
<sgt-dyke> can you tell... me wtf r u dooing
<Jivenix> i need a hotkey to flush my clipboard, i'm dangerous with that thing
<johnk> evodawg: do you mean du or df?
<anotherdm> doesnt gnome have some drive manager or partitioner
<Jivenix> intelikey, have you read the manpage on sshd
<Jivenix> the section: Login Process
<Evodawg> johnk  think du
<Evodawg> I'll try it
<intelikey> not fully.  but i did scan it some.  and read on points that i thought might be an issue.
<johnk> anotherdm: under the menu System->Administration
<Jivenix> intelikey,
<johnk> anotherdm: however, mine isn't working (broken backend script of some kind)
<Jivenix> start sshd with the -r switch
<intelikey> hey..   oh  ok
<Wolfensteijn> hrm, this is weird...
<Wolfensteijn> started the setup from dvd
<intelikey> not from the init script then ?
<Jivenix> yeah
<Jivenix> scratch the -r
<Jivenix> do this:
<Wolfensteijn> got seemingly succesfull to the part where it wants to install the base system
<Jivenix> kill sshd
<Wolfensteijn> and then it tells me it can't find any sources...
<needhelp> for some reason my firefox always opens to the University of Arizonas website
<Rob_Dude> Hi all
<needhelp> its not my homepage
<Jivenix> then start it from the terminal with just sshd
<needhelp> and I have cleared cache cookies etc
<Jivenix> RobDude from dalnet?
<needhelp> but it will not do anything but open U of A
<intelikey> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<Jivenix> burn it and reinstall it
<Jivenix> dont start it with the script
<Rob_Dude> Jivenix:  Yeah, that's probably me.  I used to hang out there a whole lot
<Jivenix> after reinstalling it with apt-get, do a ps -A | grep ssh
<Jivenix> iirc apt-get will launch the daemon automatically with default config
<Rob_Dude> Jivenix:  From C#?
<Jivenix> yeah
<Jivenix> or #csharp now, heh
<Jivenix> since i've earned myself a lifetime ban
<Rob_Dude> Haha ;)  Eh, these things happen
<Jivenix> cest la vie ;)  good to see you though
<Rob_Dude> I haven't really been in there much myself.  I graduated and got a job....and that really kills my happy fun internet time
<Rob_Dude> Yeah - small world :)
<kkm> I cant connect to the bet can anyone help me ??
<Jivenix> congrats, where you working these days?
<intelikey> Jivenix you want me to reinstall sshd again ?   fro what purpose ?    the only file that has been touched sense the last reinstall is /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and that is only the two lines i mentioned ^ up there  ?
<Rob_Dude> Allstate ('You're in good hands' - ha).  It's not exactly exciting work though; I've got an interview on Friday though for a consulting position...so I'm hoping that goes well
<Jivenix> intelikey, becuase its easy to do
<intelikey> lol
<Jivenix> ;)
<guillem101> how can I get rid of the splash screen at boot? (I prefer the "old style")
<Evodawg> what can I delete in my /tmp directory?   anything or nothing?
<intelikey> you know it's cachd .debs   don't you ?
<guillem101> Evodawg, your files obnly
<Evodawg> files no directories
<Jivenix> guillem101, system > preferences > splash screen
<guillem101> Evodawg, the "special" thing is that anyone an create files at /tmp/ and the file still belongs to the user who created it
<Evodawg> so if their root and locked don't touch them!!!
<guillem101> Evodawg, basically
<mole_> Hi all.  I'm looking for an ubuntu package for mediawiki 1.5 series.  Version 1.4.10 lives in universe which works fine.  Any suggestions on how to best avoid a compile from source?
<intelikey> ok at your request Jivenix, i have re-done a "tty1 [root#~]  urpme openssh-server && urpmi openssh-server "   now what ?
* xota saluda!
<Jivenix> ps -A | grep sshd
<mole_> FWIW I need the user management features on 1.5
<mojo> Question: I have a volume knob on my kbd and 2 snd devices.  i have system sounds coming out of one and media out the other.  the knob twiddles the sys sounds, i want to change it to futz with the media volume instead.  ideas?
<intelikey> it will be the last process so grep is wasted...
<intelikey> but ok
<guillem101> Jivenix, I've not such an entry :-( however I'm not talking about gnome splash screen but the "graphical splash screen" during booting
<Jivenix> oh
<Jivenix> yeah the new one sucks eh
<Jivenix> when you figure it out, let me know
<intelikey>  2409 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<intelikey> now what ?
<Jivenix> now hang tight
<Evodawg> guillem101: my /tmp dir has gotten really large and I'm in need of getting rid of some files
<intelikey> and you are hung again.......
<intelikey> :)
<kkm> I cant connected to the net can anyone help me ?all of the options are set properly i have interface etho active and device etho enable
<Jivenix> blah you're screwed intelikey
<Evodawg> 4 GB large and thats ridiculous
<Jivenix> :\
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> now lets see if we can fix it.......
<Jivenix> there's a lot of stuff on google about it
<Jivenix> but nobody's got a consistent answer
<intelikey> i looked there till i got tired of reading web pages  nothing that looked like my issue.
<cafuego> I'll give you a consistent answer.
<kkm> I cant connected to the net can anyone help me ?all of the options are set properly i have interface etho active and device etho enable
<intelikey> go for it cafuego   :)
<cafuego> 42
<intelikey> what's that ?
<intelikey> cafuego ?
<Jivenix> the answer to life
* cafuego flabberghasts
<nm> not just life
<Jivenix> the answer to the ultimate question
<nm> life, the universe and everything
<DeepThought> durn, owned
<Madpilot> intelikey, how can you NOT know what 42 means?
<Jivenix> thats why his sshd doesnt work
<cafuego> Jivenix: I rest my case.
* intelikey was checking to see if cafuego actually gave a "<cafuego> I'll give you a consistent answer."   but if that went over anyones head sorry....
<Jivenix> intelikey, what version of sshd?
<mustard5> mustard5: testing nick notification
<Madpilot> even Google knows about 42: http://www.google.com/search?q=the+answer+to+life,+the+universe,+and+everything&btnG=Search
<mustard5> hmmm
<Madpilot> check the very first entry :P
<kkm> I cant connected to the net can anyone help me ?all of the options are set properly i have interface etho active and device etho enable
<zezu> is there are precompiled version of the kernel with agpgart not compiled into it ?
<Jivenix> kkm, i dont want to surprise you, but you're on the net
<intelikey> mmmmm 1%3a3.9p1-1ubuntu2_
<cafuego> intelikey: 42
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Jivenix ^
<cafuego> zezu: No.
<kkm> Jivenix: I just downloaded ubuntu live CD its the first time i am using linux all of the options are set properly i have interface etho active and device etho enable
<omni> can anyone give me a hand getting suspend to ram to work on a hp nx5000 laptop
<Jivenix> ifconfig displays an ip address?
<cafuego> zezu: it's enabled in all of them, as a module. (So you can blacklist the module if you don't want it to load)
<intelikey> Jivenix if that's to me  yes it does.
<johnk> !unichrome
<ubotu> johnk: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zezu> eh someone told me even if its compiled into the kernel it will still get used for the stupid fglrx driver
<Jivenix> ping google does what?
<intelikey> 63.157.242.201
<zezu> and i've had hell with it for a long time
<intelikey> oh ping.... sec
<Jivenix> not you intelikey
<intelikey> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=236 ms
<intelikey> oh   heh
<Jivenix> ;)
<intelikey> well put a name with it.
<Jivenix> we've already established that your sshd is screwed
<Jivenix> yeah my fault
<cafuego> jumping off a building does what?
* cafuego waits...
<intelikey> well i know within myself that it is not sshd  but some other part of the system....
<intelikey> cafuego hurts .
<Jivenix> i dont know intelikey, i think its your config
<cafuego> intelikey: enable debug on ssh, check logfiles (auth.log?)
<Jivenix> yeah
<intelikey> well at present it is the default that all hoary openssh-server packages have used.
<Jivenix> you got some crazy iftables going on?
<intelikey> Jivenix i don't think so  used quicktables to set up iptables.  ?
<nm> intelikey: iptables -L
<nm> paste that to the pastebin
<nm> lets have a look
<cafuego> So you're running a firewall?
<intelikey> nm why not.... give me a sec
<Jivenix> iftables? blah it must be late
* cafuego points at the prime suspect
<intelikey> cafuego i tried it with the firewall off too
<nm> intelikey: are you directly connected to the internet? or through a NAT router
<cafuego> How did you turn off the firewall, and did that in flact flush the rules?
<nm> cafuego: no worries, we'll see in a sec
<intelikey> nm dialup modem
<zezu> any good tutorials on compiling ubuntu specific kernel ?
<cafuego> Yeh. /me has 5 more days of throttled DSL to put up with :-(
<cafuego> zezu: Any reason you think you need to?
<nm> intelikey: did you paste your iptables -L output?
<zezu> cafuego, i've had no luck whatsoever getting fglrx to cooperate w/ DRI
* Jivenix is on WiMa
<Jivenix> x
<zezu> i'm told that agpgart can't even be in the kernel
<cafuego> zezu: Did you follow the docs on the wiki?
<zezu> compiled with it even, or it forcefully loads it
<intelikey> cafuego i removed the init script that started the firewall.... and re booted... made real sure that it wasn't iptables
<zezu> cafuego, yes at one point in time
<intelikey> yes nm  getting the url
<kkm> I just downloaded ubuntu live CD its the first time i am using linux all of the options are set properly i have interface etho active and device etho enable
<Jivenix> it sounds like a bug to me
<Jivenix> it auths fine
<cafuego> zezu: You can add agpgart to the blacklist (/etc/hotplug.d/blacklist)
<Jivenix> fails when trying to setup the environment
<cafuego> zezu: That will prevent it being loaded at bootup.
<intelikey>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9517
<zezu> i will test that out, do you know why the fglrx version in package repos. is so old ?
<cafuego> intelikey: Can you rerun that with '-v -n' in there too?
<nm> no need
<kkm> I just downloaded ubuntu live CD its the first time i am using linux all of the options are set properly i have interface etho active and device etho enable But i still cant connect to the internet
<nm> his rules are in the wrong order
<intelikey> cafuego the iptables -Lvn  ?
<nm> intelikey: since you're connected directly to the internet via dialup modem, a firewall is a good idea, but you'll want your rule to accept ssh traffic at the top of the list
<cafuego> zezu: Coz only security fixes are allowed in a released Ubuntu version. Dapper will get a far newer fglrx, i expect.
<cafuego> !info fglrx dapper
<cafuego> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> why don't i drop the firewall all togather untill i get sshd fixed... ?
<zezu> cafuego, there is no /blacklist there
<nm> intelikey: sounds good
<Jivenix> i second the motion
<nm> tired
<nm> sleep time
<cafuego> zezu: Badness! Lwet me dig it up...
<intelikey> k i'll be back in few.
<nm> looks like cafuego can help you just as easily
<zezu> and find isn't finding it in /etc anywhere
<nm> bbl
<zezu> ok thanks ;)
<cafuego> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<zezu> not there either
* cafuego *can* help just as well, but will need to go and cook food as of right now
<zezu> possibly i need to create it? but i wouldn't know the format
<fatbrain> when I install ubuntu (over kubuntu) the grub failed to install, any way I can re-install it?
<zezu> err wait there is a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<intelikey> back.
<intelikey> cafuego
<elkbuntu_> when one logs into ubuntu via the grub safemode option, is there a way to make oneself non-root?
<zidanerick> kde vs. gnome neone?
<elkbuntu_> s/grub/kernel
<ailean> your choice zidanerick
<ailean> zidanerick, i use kde, but it's purely a matter of opinion
<zidanerick> just like comparing osx and windows?
<Haaskaaja> can someone help me to install cedega trial demo; im n00b with this
<elkbuntu_> apples and oranges
<zidanerick> visual wise
<ailean> zidanerick, no, because it's the same underlying software
<ailean> zidanerick, it's like comparing Windows 95 and Windows 2000 :P
<zidanerick> lol
<zidanerick> hey whats with cedega, how come you gotta pay a yearly fee?
<Jivenix> http://mesiab.servebeer.com/overlaid/BushFun.aspx?ssh+-l+dubya+pres.whitehouse.ubuntu.com
<ailean> cos it's not free
<Dwonis> zidanerick: cedega is non-free
<Haaskaaja> i want to test that trial demo
<zidanerick> yeah i get that, but i would rather buy a copy of it and not have to pay every year
<Dwonis> zidanerick: It's a fork of wine from before the LGPL licence switch (and is the *reason* for the licence switch)
<samoura> ohhh the psotnic is on my desktop ;??
<Dwonis> zidanerick: You can do that
<Jivenix> where is this iweather thing coming from i see in so many ubuntu screencaps
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~$ cp  cfg-examples/conf.hub conf.hub
<samoura> cp: cannot stat `cfg-examples/conf.hub': No such file or directory
<Jivenix> all i see is a mac one
<zidanerick> you can?!
<Dwonis> zidanerick: subscribe for the minimum 3 months, then cancel.  The software still works
<zidanerick> kewl
<zidanerick> so its just for the updates?
<intelikey> iptables -L reports all lines = "target     prot opt source               destination "    ifconfig reports ip = 63.157.242.33      jivenix  want to check without the firewall.
<intelikey> ?
<Jivenix> ok
<pepsi> Jivenix, a mac one?
<ailean> how good is cedega compared to wine?
<Dwonis> zidanerick: Yeah, as far as I know.  Just make sure you download their "engine" as a separate file (don't let it auto-download)
<Haaskaaja> can someone help? i want to try demo
<Jivenix> osx
<zidanerick> oh ok
<Madpilot> Haaskaaja, try #cedega
<Dwonis> ailean: Cedega is optimized for specific games.  So it works for those games.
<Jivenix> intelikey, getting blocked outright
<intelikey> hmmmm.   not making it to the password prompt ?
<ailean> so for specific games it's very good?
<Jivenix> no
<noomz> Help me plz ...
<noomz> noomz@MATRIX:~$ mercury
<noomz> Unable to locate the application's 'main' class. The class 'com.dMSN.Main' must be public and have a 'public static void main(String[] )' method. (LAX)
<noomz> Unable to Launch Java Application: Unable to locate the application's 'main' class. The class 'com.dMSN.Main' must be public and have a 'public static void main(String[] )' method. (LAX)
<intelikey> you did del the old keys ?
<Dwonis> ailean: it also has explicit support for some proprietary copy-protection schemes
<Dwonis> ailean: Beyond that, I don't really know what it's like compared to recent versions of wine.
<mustard5> ailean: for officially supported games its good..but that is a limited list of games
<noomz> what should ido?
<Jivenix> i would have gotten a message about mismatched keys
<zezu> adding it to that blacklist did nothing
<intelikey> hmmm.
<pepsi> Jivenix, just add a new applet to the panel and select Weather or whatever
<Tomcat_> Jivenix: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=165
<ailean> i'll just use windows then
<Jivenix> yeah i have that
<zezu> agpgart                34792  1 intel_agp
<Jivenix> yeah, desklets that soudns promising
* Jivenix checks
<Tomcat_> Jivenix: But I suggest GoodWeather instead of iWeather... iWeather has some problems with the latest gdesklets app.
<ailean> i am not going to upgrade to vista though
<Haaskaaja> can someone just help me? i want to know how to install cedega tril demo
<Jivenix> ok
<Rob_Dude> Does anyone run Apache with Asp.Net?  I've been reading at it's "possible" to do; but I'm wondering how stable/reliable is it to use to develop code that needs to run on a IIS?  Do you all think I'd be better off using VMware for that sort of thing?
<Tomcat_> Jivenix: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=204
<Madpilot> Tomcat_, Gnome has a weather applet as well, if you don't feel like running gdesklets
<Dwonis> ailean: It's probably easiest to run Windows programs in Windows.  Wine/Cedega/CrossOver is handy for people who use Linux anyway, but have that *one program* that still needs Windows.
<ailean> Tomcat_, KDE has one - i'm running right now
<pepsi> vmware
<ailean> yeah Dwonis but i'd like to get to that stage
<Dwonis> pepsi: vmware isn't great for games
<pepsi> games? what are those?
<pepsi> :)
<mustard5> Haaskaaja: doesnt the cedega site have instructions?
<Dwonis> ailean: Well, try wine, and if that doesn't work, check the cedega games database, and I suppose you can try it for a little while (the minimum subscription is fairly cheap).
<Dwonis> pepsi: Hence why I use vmware :)
<ailean> aye, maybe
<Rob_Dude> When is Vista supposed to come out?
<Dwonis> what kind of person asks "When is Vista supposed to come out?" in #debian?
<Dwonis> !windowssmite Rob_Dude
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dwonis
<Rob_Dude> :)  I meant....so I could prepare new anti-windows jokes before the release ;P
<Dwonis> ah crap. I thought I was in #debian
<Dwonis> stupid xchat.  When you hit "x" on a channel, it doesn't return to the *last* channel you were in.  For some reason, I expect this.
<pepsi> xchat always enjoys being random
<ailean> doesn't vmware slow windows down?
<Tomcat_> Dwonis: How could you... in #debian he'd have been banned for just mentioning Vista ;)
<pepsi> ailean, of course it odes
<ailean> i might try it though
<CaptainMorgan> Im in some real crap here... how do I chmod for directories only?
<Dwonis> Tomcat_: well, I *tried* to be a good #debian user and !windowssmite him :)
<overrider> does http://sourceforge.net/ look strange to you or is it just me?
<pepsi> its more than fine if you arent playing fancy 3d games in it though :P
<Tomcat_> Oi, so there is a command for it. :)
<intelikey> well Jivenix i'm back to    Password:
<intelikey> Connection to localhost closed.
<intelikey> on localhost
<overrider> looks like someone forgot the stylesheet
<Jivenix> screwed
<Dwonis> ailean: yeah, VMware does *not* work if you need 3D acceleration
<Jivenix> how the heck to i use this gDesklet
<Dwonis> ailean: at least, not yet
<Tomcat_> overrider: No, looks fine here.
<pepsi> new versions let you turn on 3d acceleration somehow
<Tomcat_> Jivenix: Install the gdesklets package, then drag the download link to GoodWeather into it.
<pepsi> its experimental afaik
<ailean> k
<Jivenix> easy enoughu
* Jivenix will report back
<ailean> no half-life 2 then :)
<Dwonis> pepsi: right.  I wouldn't buy it for the games :)
<pepsi> why would you buy it at all? :P
<pepsi> vmare player is free ;)
<ailean> oi
<Dwonis> pepsi: vmware server apparently is, too
<pepsi> interesting
<Dwonis> pepsi: at least, by some standards of "free"
<Afief> Does a none root user need the filesystem folders(bin, etc, usr...) for anything? I mean can he use them in any bizzare way?
<ailean> that actually IS free, as oppose to pirated
<pepsi> oh
<pepsi> vmware player really is free
<Dwonis> pepsi: Sorry, I'm from #debian.  "free" means a different thing to me.
<Tomcat_> Afief: He can read them and that's not really dangerous.
<pepsi> uh
<intelikey> lets see if there are any hackers around.    my ip is 63.157.242.33   and my root password is indian   no firewall  and sshd is running bet it's borked.    knock your self out i'm going to bed.
<drgreborn> O.o
* drgreborn jawdrops
<Tomcat_> O_O
<ailean> so what's the diff between player and other versions??
* Dwonis pings 63.157.242.33
<K-Rich> where is the main file smeg uses for the menu... having issues with something that was added now i can open smeg :/
<Afief> Tomcat_: yes, but would a normal user need/have something from reading/using/writing to those folders?
<overrider> i cant download the msttcorefont via apt-get for some reason, say i get the package manually from sourceforge, where should i put it so apt can install it ?
<Dwonis> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 257.297/291.383/337.149/32.737 ms
<Tomcat_> Connect closed after entering password :)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<intelikey> oh one more thing.   guest account password is x  pam has no remote root login set.
<Tomcat_> Afief: read and execute yes... most user-space applications live in /usr/bin... writing is usually not allowed anyway, and users don't need it.
<Dwonis> intelikey: How do we know this is really your machine?
<intelikey> Dwonis you don't
<Tomcat_> Doesn't work anyway. :P
<Afief> Tomcat_: Because if not, then why do we let normal users see them anyway? it's a big headache for normal people(it was for me when i started)
<Ubuntu> How do you remove GRUB from An MRB?
<Tomcat_> Afief: Because there might be applications that need stuff from there.
<intelikey> Tomcat_ i told you sshd is borked
<zcat[1] > allowedusers = ""
<intelikey> good night.
<zcat[1] > ?
<Tomcat_> Afief: *usually* users don't need all the directories, but you can never tell for sure... there are programs that do.
<Jivenix> hmm, installing gdesklets from apt-get bad idea?
<K-Rich> where is the main file smeg uses for the menu... having issues with something that was added now i can open smeg :/
<CaptainMorgan> is it possible to recursively chmod only directories?
<K-Rich> anyone? please ... kinda in dire straits
<Afief> Tomcat_: but what applications see and what a user sees are two different things: an application and a root user could still have all the filesystem while other users see only their documents,music,videos...etc(windows has done something right for a change)
<jbowtie_> K-Rich: What are you trying to do? Lauch smeg?
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan, have a good look thru "man chmod" - but AFAIK -R means "everything"
<zcat[1] > Ubuntu: to remove grub, normally you replace it with something that's not grub; lilo, or fdisk /mbr from dos, or install Windows
<K-Rich> jbowtie_: yeah, i installed an app and now i get an error when trying to load it... it's happened before ... but i can't remember the name of the file i need to edit
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Madpilot, already did nothing in there about recursively dir's
<pepsi> K-Rich, /etc/kdg/ ?
<pepsi> er xdg
<jbowtie_> K-Rich: Oh, you're looking for the app.desktop file that needs to be fixed?
<K-Rich> right
<Afief> Tomcat_: you with me?
<jbowtie_> IIRC, the shared desktop files go in /usr/share/applications/
<Haaskaaja> i have downloaded cedega demo,now i want to know how to install it?
<jbowtie_> or /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
* zcat[1]  ponders putting flight-4 on my beige G3 PPC...
<Ubuntu> Is any one going to answer my question?
<zcat[1] > ubuntu what question?
<pepsi> by this time, no
<Haaskaaja> i really need hel witg this
<fatbrain> How do I run the grub-floppy command?
<fishse> i downloaded ubuntu for the amd64 machine
<K-Rich> jbowtie_: thank you... it was permission issues thanks to automatix in /usr/share/applications/dvdrip.desktop and /usr/share/applications/avidemux.desktop
<zezu> should have stuck with my first instinct and just compiled a new kernel
<fishse> but he cant install the ground system#
<fishse> plz help
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: What did you download? A .deb?
<Ubuntu> How do we remove GRUB from an MBR?
<zcat[1] > Ubuntu: to remove grub, normally you overwrite it with something that's not grub; lilo, or fdisk /mbr from dos, or install Windows
<fishse> ubuntu for amd64
<Haaskaaja> umm..
<fishse> and he cant install the mains system
<hatake_kakashi> Ubuntu: go to bootdisk.com, download one of those win98 boot disk, reboot into it and do fdisk /mbr
<zcat[1] > Ubuntu: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 will 'remove' grub for you..
<Haaskaaja> how i can know what type file is?
<jbowtie_> Ubuntu: Why do you want to remove it? It might help us give you a better answer.
<guillem101> Ubuntu,, be careful using dd command. Check the syntax twice previous to do what zcat[1]  says....
* zcat[1]  strongly suspects they want something else.. like how to repartition..
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: Usually we look at the filename.
<jbowtie_> So, if the filename is cedega.deb, we call it a .deb file.
<Haaskaaja> "cedega_timedemo_installer"
<Haaskaaja> anythin else
<Ubuntu> Thank you for the help.
<Haaskaaja> argh
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: If there's no extension it's usually a text file, or a script.
<Haaskaaja> ...
<Haaskaaja> gedit cant open it
<zcat[1] > Haaskaaja: 'file foo' will usually tell you what foo is.
<Ubuntu> Is the CVS version of Cedega better than the timedemo version?
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: In this case it's a script or binary.
<zcat[1] > zcat@fluffy:~$ file bee.xcf
<razif7> hi there
<zcat[1] > bee.xcf: GIMP XCF image data, version 0, 1256 x 1092, RGB Color
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: You can probably double click on it, but if that doesn't do anything...
* Ubuntu slaps ubotu around a bit with a large trout
<razif7> anybody can help me to upgarede firefox to 1.5
<Haaskaaja> it opens gedit, and then comes some kind of error
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: open up Terminal (from the accessories menu)
<razif7> ok..then
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: If you downloaded it into your home directory, you should be able to type "./cedega_timedemo_installer"
<razif7> my tar file is on desktop
<Tas> hi
<zcat[1] > razif7: there's a howto on the web.. somewhere.
<Tas> i have a graet question
<Tas> can someone help me_
<Tas> ?
<zcat[1] > http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Install_Firefox_1.5_in_Ubuntu_Linux
<jos> http://downloads.transgaming.com/files/timedemo_howto.html
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: It should either run, or give you an error message.
<Haaskaaja> access denie or something..
<juanma_> hola
<juanma_> alguien espaol?
<zcat[1] > OOo there's a repo. for it.. not sure if anyone's done packages for ff1.5 yet
<Tas> how can i use an USB ADSL modem on ubuntu_
<juanma_> habla espaol?
<zcat[1] > Err OOo2 I meanb
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: Try "sh cedega_timedemo_installer"; fi that doesn't work, check the web page jos mentioned.
<jbowtie_> Tas: We can try, what's your question?
<Tas> how can i use an USB ADSL modem on ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> hey Madpilot.. check out this command for what i was trying to do: find . -type d -exec chmod u+x {} \;
<zcat[1] > Which brand and model?
<Tas> the dialer wants to use only eth.
<CaptainMorgan> fellow linux user in another channel gave it up..
<Haaskaaja> .setup12514: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tas> but my adsl modem is on USB
<Tomcat_> Afief: Sorry, was brushing my teeth. I don't see the problem... users have "Home Folder" and "Desktop" as their top icons in "Places"... they don't have to click on "Computer" (similar to root-fs) and if they do, it's their choice...
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan, interesting - so it chmods only directories without touching the files inside them?
<Tomcat_> Afief: So if they're disturbed by the root-fs structure, they shouldn't have clicked on it. :)
<CaptainMorgan> exactly.. Im actuall y impressed ;)
<zcat[1] > Tas: brand and model number?
<Tomcat_> Afief: It's like saying regular Windows users shouldn't be able to change to the C:\Windows folder... but usually they can, and they won't like what they see there.
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: OK, that we can address.
<Tas> alcatel speedtouch 330
<Tomcat_> Afief: Or maybe I'm not getting what you want to say. :>
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: That error means it can't find a file.
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan, cool. I'll copy that down for dissection tomorrow!
<Haaskaaja>  :/
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<Haaskaaja> need to install/download something?
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: You need to install libgtk-1.2
<Haaskaaja> where to get it?
<ardchoille> !antivirus
<ubotu> ardchoille: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: That's in the repositories. Do you know how to use Synaptic Package Manager?
<zcat[1] > Tas: http://steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/ might help..  .. or not :-)
<ardchoille> What is a good virus scanning app?
<nicolas_faf> join #ubuntu-fr
<zcat[1] > ardchoille: what's a virus?
<Tas> zcat thx
<mustard5> ardchoille: clamav
<ardchoille> mustard5: thank you
<Jivenix> i cant make gdesklets work :\
<ufo> what ide for c++ programming should i use for gnome
<Haaskaaja> well..
<Haaskaaja> i dont find that file
<Haaskaaja> ftm synaptic
<Haaskaaja> from*
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: My mistake, it doesn't have a dash; look for libgtk1.2
<jbowtie_> Tas: I know people in NZ have got that model working
<Haaskaaja>  :D
<Haaskaaja> now it download something
<jbowtie_> Tas: Try searching http://wlug.org.nz/
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: When synaptic's done, try running the installer again.
<Jivenix> i start gdesklets and it just dies
<Jivenix> no message, no nothing
<Haaskaaja> ok
<Jivenix> oh wait
<Jivenix> heh
<Jivenix> permission denied on my home dir
<zcat[1] > jbowtie_: 510, not 330..
<Jivenix> how do i fix that
<Haaskaaja> wohoo
<Haaskaaja> it works
<damian_> anyone know some unofficial repositories?
<damian_> only know debian.nl
<jbowtie_> Haaskaaja: Happy to help!
<Haaskaaja> thank you alot :D
<Jivenix> how can i set permissions on a folder such that an app can read/write to it
<jbowtie_> ufo: I think most people use emacs or vi. :)
* zcat[1]  uses joe
<jbowtie_> ufo: But for C++ work the only IDE that I've heard mentioned is anjuta.
<whishkah> I only have a 9 gig hard drive, now it is full. I think it is the TMPs, but I cannot find them. On other distros they were in the /tmp folder. I looked and there isn't much in there. The software I have only takes up 4-5 Gigs.
<jbowtie_> ufo: anjunta
<ufo> jbowtie_: ok... thx
<ardchoille> Jivenix: chmod 755 /path/to/folder
<ssi_ben> hello, i need some explanations to set up a sftp passive server on my newly ubuntu server
<Jivenix> thanks
<soundray> whishkah: check out how big /var/cache/apt/archives is, and run apt-get autoclean or apt-get clean to reduce it.
<ssi_ben> is there anybody that can help me for a few questions
<Jivenix> [EXC] [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/home/kmesiab/.gdesklets/Displays'
<Jivenix> i get this from gdesklets
<Jivenix> i set it to 754
<Jivenix> i set it to 755
<berkes> good morning
<damian_> only know debian.nl
<damian_> anyone know some unofficial repositories?
<damian_> anyone know some unofficial repositories?
<berkes> does anyone know a trick / command to test certain ports?
<zcat[1] > damian_: yes :-)
<berkes> I need to know if i successfully opened several port.
<soundray> berkes, telnet host portnumber
<damian_> tell
<berkes> (for jabberd and msn-jabber
<damian_> tell
<berkes> soundray: thanks
<damian_> whys my text repeating
<damian_> whys my text repeating
<zcat[1] > plf is good
<Ng> berkes: you can just use telnet, so "telnet localhost 1234" to connect to localhost on port 1234
<zcat[1] > I'd suggest sticking to standard repos though.. unofficial ones can break things quite badly.
<Ng> oops, didn't see soundray already answered that ;)
<soundray> Ng: I was just getting ready to mock you :)
<berkes> Ng: thanks
* Ng replaces himself with a mock Ng ready for mocking ;)
<Jivenix> i got it working
<Jivenix> had to set it to 777
<zcat[1] > there's a sources.list builder somewhere on ubuntu.com.. someone else here might know the URL.. It's great for finding new repos
<damian_> theres just one proram im looking for in binary form
<damian_> dssi
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Ng> that's the one
<Ng> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zcat[1] > thanks ng, that was the one :-)
<whishkah> soundray: is there anywhere else? That only cleaned up 238.1 MB. I do watch a lot of game videos from IGN or GAMESPOT. I know they have to be somewhere.
<berkes> telnet messenger.msn.com 443 w000t.
<berkes> thanks folks
<soundray> whishkah: would they be large files?
<zcat[1] > whishkah: empty trash?
<damian_> thanks
<ardchoille> whishkah: /var/tmp ?
<whishkah> soundray: Some are around 25 MB.
* zcat[1]  suspects ~/.Trash or browser cache.
<ardchoille> zcat[1] : that sounds about right
<whishkah> zcat[1] : My user trash? That is empty.
<soundray> whishkah: 'find / -size +20M' will give you a list of all files larger than 20MB. Takes a while, though
<fatbrain> why the hell am I unable to install grub?
<fatbrain> I've manage to install it before on this system.
<soundray> fatbrain: grub reacts sensitively to swearing.
<RobDude[XP] > (Newb Q) - What's grub?
<zcat[1] > RobDude[XP] : GRand Universal Bootloader
<fatbrain> anyone know how to boot using the bash-like grub tool?
<Rob_Dude> Oh - yeah, ty
<jbowtie_> fatbrain: Well, the LiveCD installer has bugs with installing grub.
<soundray> fatbrain: when it's installed, hit 'c' on the boot menu.
<fatbrain> I'm not using LiveCD. I'm installing it to my hd.
<fatbrain> ok.
<fatbrain> neat, hopefully the 'c' does something neat ;)
<fatbrain> nothing happens
<zcat[1] > c == crash
<fatbrain> (and yes, I'm using dapper flight-4 :D)
<zcat[1] > .. umm.. /me doesn't actually know the grub command line :)
<jbowtie_> fatbrain: getting a specific error code from grub?
<fatbrain> me neither, but I have the grub-floppy
<fatbrain> error 17, but that was before I removed it from the mbr.
<fatbrain> (that was the grub I had since I had kubuntu on my system)
<zcat[1] > I once fumbled through getting XP to boot from a secondary drive, but that was mostly a fluke.
<ardchoille> lol
<`ns`> I just wish I could get the friggin live cd to work .... x-server problems. I need to get at the hard drive and transfer some stuff off it before I format and install.   machine has an ancient trident vid card in a pci slot ...
<fatbrain> a long time ago, I used the bash grub to boot my system, with some crazy cli, but I don't recall what I typed ^-^
<soundray> fatbrain, have you read the wiki material on grub?
<jbowtie_> Booting from the grub shell I use the following:
<Wolfensteijn> wh00t, ubuntu installed on my laptop :)
<jbowtie_> root (hd0, 0)
<jbowtie_> setup (hd0) <-- to install MBR
<fatbrain> soundray: not really, I wouldn't know where to start looking, I've search google alot and the ubuntu forum for some solution, but with little luck.
<soundray> !tell fatbrain about grub
<fatbrain> thanks
<blacking> hello all..
<k31th> Morning kids
<blacking> i have seen that Dapper support natively wi-fi technology..
<soundray> blacking: so does breezy.
<id_sonic> how to install color-theme for emacs in breezy /??
<id_sonic> anyone can help me?
<id_sonic> I can't install it
<blacking> i think is better with Dapper
<blacking> more easy
<id_sonic> more easy?
<id_sonic> how easy?
<soundray> blacking: there is always progress. But "native wifi support" has been in Ubuntu for a long time.
<blacking> sure.. but because i can seen now in Dapper networking pane the driver/symbol wi'fi ?
<colm> I'm using freenx with multimedia support.  I get startup sound and incidental sounds like changing tabs in gnome terminal, but I can't play any media, control the volume etc.  Any ideas?
<CNKRTDSKO> hello?
<ardchoille> hi
<CNKRTDSKO> hey
<giany911> hy
<CNKRTDSKO> umm...i'm brand new to ubuntu...infact, im still downloading it.
<CNKRTDSKO> i have a few questions if thats cool
<ardchoille> yep
<giany911> go ahead ...
<SirKillalot> woohoo the recent gentoo has an installer *laugh* :)
<djkrikke> hello
<djkrikke> tried to install kubuntu dapper
<djkrikke> (flight 4)
<djkrikke> everything installs fine except the kernel
<CNKRTDSKO> sweet. ok well first off. im downloading the install iso, i got the live cd first, but that isnt what i wanted. anyways, im wondering when i go to install it will it remove my windows? (that is what i want)
<blacking> last release of dapper is 28/02
<djkrikke> in the 4th display, I can see there is a MD5SUM mismatch of the kernel
<giany911> it will remove windows only if u want it to
<Madpilot> CNKRTDSKO, you've got options during the install, but if you just want it to reformat your whole hardrive, it'll do that
<CNKRTDSKO> ok cool, and when im removing windows, do i have the option to move some folder around? like documents and mp3's?
<djkrikke> i checked the md5sum of the iso and he's allright
<giany911> CNKRTDSKO yes it will format the whole drive and u will loose everything thats on it
<giany911> or u can pick what to format ...assuming u got more partitions
<Madpilot> CNKRTDSKO, do you have partitions on the drive?
<ardchoille> CNKRTDSKO: before you install, it is my opinion that you should backup your personal files somewhere (CD-R maybe?) just in case.
<CNKRTDSKO> ok, so i should back up my inportant things then...and once it is done installing, when i turn on my pc, it will boot straight into ubuntu right?
<giany911> yeo
<giany911> yep
<Madpilot> yes
<ardchoille> yes
<CNKRTDSKO> ok sweet :)
<giany911> :))
<CNKRTDSKO> now, are there any themes and stuff....kind of like windowsblinds?
<ardchoille> CNKRTDSKO: lots and lots of them
<giany911> yes u can find lots of themes for gnome
<CNKRTDSKO> gnome?
<bimberi> CNKRTDSKO: but they're all brown </joking>
<Madpilot> CNKRTDSKO, theming Ubuntu is even easier than theming windows - no need for extra programs like Windowsblind
<ardchoille> CNKRTDSKO: gnome-look.org  art.gnome.org  for starters
<CNKRTDSKO> lol
<pekuja> anyone else have problems with irssi and gnome terminal? I keep getting this glitch where the whole terminal turns blue
<kkm> I downloaded ubuntu live but i cant get into the net from it can someone help me ? The interface etho is active and device etho is on enable ?
<CNKRTDSKO> cool, and ubuntu comes with the nessecary things like firefox and a media player and a chat (IM) program right?
<ardchoille> pekuja: yes, I have that problem too. I installed rxvt and it works better.
<ardchoille> CNKRTDSKO: yep :)
<CNKRTDSKO> oh man. i love it.
<giany911> kkm try setting your own ip and dns
<Madpilot> CNKRTDSKO, yes, and OpenOffice, the gimp, and lots of other stuff
<bimberi> CNKRTDSKO: yep, firefox, rhythmbox / totem and gaim respectively out of the box and others available for later install
<giany911> and its a lot faster that windows:|
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: the best things in life are Free :)
<giany911> :D
<kkm> giany911: thats too hard for me , i dont know jack about that all i want is to be able to connect to the net for now ?
<pekuja> ardchoille: well yeah, I have aterm installed, but it still annoys me that I can't use gnome terminal
<bimberi> with a capital F!
<CNKRTDSKO> oh yeah. my main concern with all this is, i am using a wireless router, the actual modem is upstairs...and i have been told that ubuntu wont read my driver disks and stuff..so how am i to get on the internet? like how do i configure my router?
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: you will need ot install the codecs etc but thats an easy menu option
<giany911> kkm u know whats your ip .. ?
<soundray> kkm, are you behind a router?
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: for most videos and music
<kkm> giany911: No
<CNKRTDSKO> cool
<kkm> soundray: I dont know
<ardchoille> CNKRTDSKO: bookmark  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/  and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  they are awesome sources of info :)
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: you will just use dhcp to connect to the router..
<giany911> variant i think its kkms problem
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: no driver needed unless you connect the modem directly to the ubuntu box
<CNKRTDSKO> oh ok cool
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: what wireless card do you have in the ubuntu box?
<CNKRTDSKO> wow...this seems pretty easy :)
<zcat[1] > 'wireless' -- depends if the card is supported
<kkm> variant: How would i use dhcp ? can you help me ?
<soundray> kkm, can you describe your setup?
<variant> kkm: it should be automatic
<CNKRTDSKO> no wireless card...its a USB wireless router...
<CNKRTDSKO> just plugs into my usb port
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: you are connecting the router to the ubuntu box with usb?
<kkm> soundray: I am using Ethernet adsl modem
<ecen> hello, i'm new to linux and it seems i successfuly installed ubuntu and everything goes fine. the thing is that i want to load my nic driver but when i try to load the root account it keeps on saying wrong password. im sure im typing the right password. so, is there a way to update the password without having to reinstall the so?
<giany911> i guess installing kde wont do any harm right ?
<zcat[1] > ahh, ok.. and using rj45? It'll just connect straight away then :)
<CNKRTDSKO> variant -- yes i am
<variant> ecen: sudo su
<ecen> i meant os
<bimberi> CNKRTDSKO: ubotu tell ecen about root
<Madpilot> CNKRTDSKO, have a look at this page, see if your USB wireless is mentioned: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bimberi> ubotu tell ecen about root
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: then you might need a driver... what router model is it?
<bimberi> sorry CNKRTDSKO ignore that last post from me
<ecen> variant: i was doing sudo root, i guess that was my mistake
<variant> Madpilot: its not a nick, its a router
<Madpilot> variant, an, nevermind then
<kkm> soundray: I am using Ethernet adsl modem
<variant> ecen: you can set teh root password with sudo su && passwd
<CNKRTDSKO> d-link airplus 802.11G
<soundray> kkm, have you used this modem before to connect to the internet?
<ecen> variant: ok, i got it
<piper> hi
<ecen> variant: thanks
<piper> sum kinda new here
<soundray> kkm, or is it a first-time setup?
<Madpilot> ecen, you can just use sudo, you don't need a root pw
<fatbrain> oh, 4 tedious commands made me boot up my system.
<fatbrain> :)
<kkm> soundray: I havnt used linux before
<CNKRTDSKO> VARIANT: its a D-Link Airplus 802.11g 2.4ghz USB wireless router
<soundray> kkm: I mean with any operating system.
<ecen> Madpilot: ok, i got it
<piper> is there any open software for ubunto that has a video conferencing capabilities
<soundray> piper: ekiga
<giany911> eh ... i guess installing kde wont do any harm right ?
<piper> ekiga??
<kkm> soundray: yes its my first time i dont know anything all i want is to be able to connect to the net from linux then im gonna take up a linx course anyway
<ardchoille> giany911: I installed KDE and it did no harm to any of my machines.
<ecen> another thing that i dont seem to find is the linux source to compile a driver
<variant> CNKRTDSKO: might be a problem, if you can connect it with ethernet then it will work fine
<soundray> piper: it used to be called gnomemeeting
<ecen> is it included in the cd?
<giany911> ardchoille and will it come with all basic kde programs?
<bimberi> ecen: gnomemeeting is, Applications -> Internet
<giany911> *programs
<piper> have u used that b4
<tol> hai
<kkm> soundray: yes its my first time i dont know anything all i want is to be able to connect to the net from linux then im gonna take up a linx course anyway
<CNKRTDSKO> varient: aww balls. so if it doesnt work, how could i get it work?
<soundray> kkm: do not post the same thing twice. I read you.
<CNKRTDSKO> *variant (sorry)
<piper> new here as well but i think linux pretty easy
<tol> hai anasha
<kkm> soundray: sorry
<FUSK> DAMN, ive been trying to open a rar file. But no program help..
<ecen> bimberi: ? i was asking about the linux source to compile a driver, where is it located, under what name?=
<SirKillalot> how do I use telnet with a serial connectioN?
<soundray> kkm: what I mean is: have you used Windows or any other operating system to connect to the internet with this particular modem?
<SirKillalot> as client
<ardchoille> giany911: I installed kubuntu-desktop, it is a meta package that pulls in all KDE stuff.
<ecen> is on the cd?
<giany911> ardchoille oh ok
<kkm> soundray: Ofcourse yes i am using windows atm and connected
<soundray> FUSK: install unrar-nonfree
<FUSK> okay, ive been tryng unrar-free, but it wont work
<giany911> who can tell me where are the firefox bookmarks ?
<bimberi> ecen: yes, sorry, i missed that post.  I don't think it is - the package is linux-source-2.6.12
<soundray> FUSK: install unrar-nonfree
<FUSK> okay
<ardchoille> giany911: you mean where the bookmarks are stored on the hard drive?
<giany911> ardchoille yep
<kkm> soundray: You see i downloaded the Live CD so im rebooting all the time switching
<piper> linux is very straigth forward
<soundray> kkm, good. Run ipconfig in Windows to find out your IP address and gateway.
<ecen> bimberi: where can i find it if not in the cd? can you help me? is there another way to install a nic driver?
<kkm> soundray: I did that
<ardchoille> giany911: ~/.mozilla/firefox there is a folder in there and that holds all Firefox items
<ardchoille> giany911: the bookmarks file is "bookmarks.html"
<bimberi> ecen: you might only need the headers - 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname-r)'
<kkm> soundray: done
<soundray> kkm, okay. When you boot the Live CD next, go to System-Administration-Network and configure your eth0 interface with this data.
<giany911> ardchoille yep i know that :P
<ardchoille> ok :)
<damian_> is multiverse and universe safe?
<ndlovu> lately my hard drive has been swapping a lot more than it used to, but I can't see what would be taking up all the space. is there some way to check that?
<Madpilot> damian_, yes
<damian_> and what about the demudi repositories
<FUSK> soundray : It was the same which I downloaded yesterday from winlab. It worked yesterday, but today its just showing the functions..
<kkm> soundray: i did that also they are the same.
<Madpilot> damian_, the which?
<kkm> soundray: Someone helped me out befor
<ecen> bimberi: ok, thanks. i'll logoff from windows (where i am now), try what you say and come back to tell you how it went
<damian_> never mind they are thanks
<kkm> soundray: Told me i should do that
<giany911> ardchoille oops .. wheres  ~/.mozilla/firefo cause  u lost me here:))
<soundray> FUSK: how are you calling unrar?
<Madpilot> giany911, in the file manager, press Ctrl+H to see the hidden files
<ardchoille> giany911: /home/your_user/.mozilla/firefox
<damian_> Madpilot: and its safe to upgrade these NOT Authenticated! packeges/
<Jewishbob> i just downloaded ubuntu and it didnt work
<FUSK> soundray: unrar -e Krs-One_1995_-_Krs-One.rar
<soundray> kkm: depending on where you are and how your modem works, you may have to run pppoe
<Madpilot> damian_, which packages, from which repository?
<giany911> hooray found it ty :P
<ardchoille> yw :)
<noomz> PLz! Could anyone can help me with apache2 w/ ssl & php?
<ecen> oh, last q before i logoff. is there a way to completely hide the bars? i mean, if you select to hide them automatically they just parcially hide
<aalex77> Hi! I just installed ubuntu on my 64 bit notebook but the network doesn't work!If i do ifconfig it's seem all good but i can't ping my router...any hint??On the incon in the X server i get this message : SIOCGIFFLAGS : No such device...thanks
<Madpilot> noomz, #apache or ##php
<Jewishbob> i just downloaded ubuntu and it didnt work
<Madpilot> Jewishbob, "didn't work" is a bit vague - got more detail for us?
<elkbuntu_> Jewishbob, which ubuntu
<soundray> FUSK: try without the '-' before e
<kkm> soundray: Someone also said i have to connect to the internet because i didnt get an address from my DHCPd ? is this possible i dont know what it means ?
<damian_> Madpilot: well i enabled multiverse and universe. My computer was up to date. Clicked mark all upgrades.
<Jewishbob> the pc install cd
<Madpilot> Jewishbob, did you check the md5sum of the download, and burn the ISO correctly?
<damian_> Madpilot: now tehres things like jack wine xchat needing upgrading
<soundray> kkm: the kind of connection you have probably requires you to setup pppoe. I don't know enough about it to help you, but you can try and find out from your Windows setup whether that is true.
<elkbuntu_> Jewishbob, breezy badger (5.10) or dapper drake (6.04)?
<Jewishbob> BB
<Madpilot> damian_, that should be fine - what's the exact message you're getting?
<kkm> soundray: And also they suggested i type this but it was no good unless my network was up ??  "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<soundray> kkm, also, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Jewishbob> i am not sure if i burned it correctly but i mounted it on alcohol 120% as well
<kkm> soundray: ok thnx
<Jewishbob> it autoburned on nero
<damian_> madpilot: something about being malicious and viruses and being unsafe and such
<damian_> madpilot: should all be fine
<soundray> kkm: this is only good if you have a full router. With your setup (Ethernet modem), that by itself won't help.
<kkm> soundray: ok
<Madpilot> damian_, I'm not sure - but if all you've activated are Ubuntu's Universe & Multiverse repos, you should be fine
<soundray> FUSK: working?
<Jewishbob> elkbuntu,madpilot: any clue?
<Madpilot> Jewishbob, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto - ISOs need to be burned differently from regular stuff
<damian_> madpilot: tthanks
<Madpilot> damian_, np
<FUSK> soundray it looks better, but now it tells me that there is no files to extract.
<FUSK> so maybe the rarfile is dead..
<Jewishbob> madpilot so what does that ISO recorder do?
<damian_> hmm now this seems broken any ideas, or shouldnt that matter cos the cd's not in?
<damian_> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<damian_> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<damian_> sorry didnt realise i was pasting so much
<Madpilot> damian_, remove the CD from your sources
<soundray> FUSK: you have to cd to the directory where the file is.
<damian_> oh must have accidentally done that np
<FUSK> soundray, I am, thats the strange part
<Madpilot> Jewishbob, I've never used any of XP's burning tools myself - someone else is going to have to help you with that
<soundray> FUSK, try this: type 'unrar e Krs' then hit Tab to see if it completes the filename for you.
<damian_> madpilot: can i add rpm repositories? would that amke them show up as "Converted with alien" or whatever it says
<Jewishbob> okies
<Madpilot> damian_, I'm pretty sure rpm repos would just break your Ubuntu... stick with the official Ubuntu repos
<Jewishbob> one more question...
<FUSK> Ive just tried the first one again, and saw this: Krs-One-1995-Krs-One.rar is not RAR archive. When im only tabbing Krs, its just tell me that it cannot open.
<damian_> "jewishbob" theres a program nero i believe its available for windows too?
<Jewishbob> will this wipe my harddrive?
<Jewishbob> i gots nero
<damian_> madpilot: but they would work and show up in synaptic or apt?
<CNKRTDSKO> ifi put a partition on my harddrive...jsut to back up mp3's then install ubuntu can i just copy the mp3's from the other partition then delete it?
<Madpilot> damian_, I doubt it
<soundray> FUSK: it must have got corrupted, or you downloaded it incomplete.
<damian_> because theres one package i need then ill remove them
<FUSK> hmm, i see
<damian_> wont ok np
<FUSK> sad
<damian_> thanks
<FUSK> but thanks for the help!
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: at the moment, have you got just one big Windows partition?
<CNKRTDSKO> yeah. 120 gig hardrive. nothing else on it but windows
<Madpilot> Jewishbob, one of Ubuntu's install options will reformat your entire harddrive, but you can partition during install as well
<CNKRTDSKO> in the end, i want it to be JUST ubuntu
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: and how much data is on it?
<Madpilot> Jewishbob, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<CNKRTDSKO> not alot....maybe 15 gigs
<CNKRTDSKO> i have everything i need backed up, except my mp3s. and i dont want to lose those, cuz ripping them from cd took days
<damian_> CNKRTDSKO: resize it to 15 gig then and install linux to the second youll be able to do reverse then once your in linux
<CNKRTDSKO> wait hold on...i dont know how to do that
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO, I suggest you do this: let the Ubuntu installer shrink your Win partition to maybe 25 GB. When you're done installing, copy the MP3s over and format the Windows partition.
<CNKRTDSKO> hmm...
<AdamN> hey everyone i need a lil help
<damian_> CNKRTDSKO: partition magic
<CNKRTDSKO> ok cool. i have that lying around somewhere
<AdamN> with ubuntu gnome 5.10
<soundray> damian_, CNKRTDSKO, Partition Magic is not recommended.
<CNKRTDSKO> oh
<CNKRTDSKO> then what is?
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: the ubuntu installer is very good at resizing.
<damian_> soundray? yes it is
<damian_> soundray sorry i didnt know
<damian_> :0 things have come a long way since i used linux for 8 months 2 years ago
<CNKRTDSKO> ok cool, but my other concern now is, once i resize, and install ubuntu on the other partition, will i be able to get back that little resized partition back? or will it always be there?
<Jewishbob> meh ill just have them send me a disk
<damian_> yes
<Elron> hi
<Elron> i need some help
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: it will always be a partition, but you can use it from Ubuntu.
<Jewishbob> go
<CNKRTDSKO> oh. boo.
<Elron> i try ubuntu and kubuntu
<Jewishbob> ok
<damian_> CNKRTDSKO: you can make it free space then merge that back into your ext3 or reiser
<CNKRTDSKO> what if i just burn all those mp3's?...it would take alot more time, but i wouldnt have a partition right?
<Elron> but the wifi don't run in any of this
<Elron> waht i must to do
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: you could use it for an emergency parallel install, or you could install pre-release versions on it for testing.
<Jewishbob> elron: specify "any of this"
<Elron> ubuntu of kubuntu
<CNKRTDSKO> true..
<Elron> sorry
<Elron> xDDD
<AdamN> anyone i need help?
<Elron> Ubuntu, and kubuntu
<CNKRTDSKO> but if i have two partitions, one with windows, and one with ubuntu, wouldnt i have a dual-boot situation?
<Elron> i test 5.10 version
<damian_> whats the difference between ubuntu's?
<jerusalem> anyone got a suggestion for something besides totem to play mms:// links?
<Jewishbob> elron: i am having same problem
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: you would, until you let Ubuntu format the Windows partition.
<damian_> breezey badger and the other one
<Elron> but seems that my wifi isn't supported
<CNKRTDSKO> ahh!! excellent
<Jewishbob> elron: you downloaded the ISO file
<Elron> yes
<Jewishbob> elron: and it wont install?
<Elron> my laptop is an Asus A6K Turion 64, 1 Gb ram... etc
<Elron> the installation finish
<ejofee> when writing a dvd, k3b shows "no info" for both "fifo buffer" and "device buffer". does this mean something bad?
<Elron> but later
<ejofee> what later?
<Jewishbob> elron: ah
<Elron> i can't to connect
<ejofee> will it be a problem later, if it still persists?
<Elron> sorry for my english
<Elron> x( i'm spanish
<jerusalem> anyone got a suggestion for something besides totem to play mms:// links?
<ejofee> s/still//
<jerusalem> so jewishbob, are you jewish?
<ejofee> jerusalem: vlc or xine or mplayer
<AdamN> come on please anyone?
<Ng> AdamN: ask a question and if someone can help, they will :)
<damian_> no hes africanbob
<Elron> i try to use ndiswrapper with the drivers of windows
<AdamN> my internet is run through my usb port because i am on adsl and the sofdtware installer i got with my isp isnt linux compatible just mac and windows what do i do to get internet to work on linux?
<Elron> but the program say me that this drivers are not his
<soundray> Elron: are you running the amd64 version of Ubuntu?
<Elron> yes
<soundray> Elron: then you will need 64bit Windows drivers.
<soundray> Elron: have you got those?
<Elron> for linux too?
<ompaul> AdamN, in Ubuntu - see if you can fund this modem with System - Administration - Networking
<Elron> soundray: for linux too?
<ompaul> AdamN, s/fund/find
<ejofee> when writing a dvd, k3b shows "no info" for both "fifo buffer" and "device buffer". does this mean something bad?
<AdamN> its not a well known modem its just a NTL standard product no make or model
<Jewishbob> elron: for NdisWrapper
<Elron> mmm
<soundray> Elron: someone else with your laptop wrote this page: http://www.phys.uu.nl/~beijeman/ASUS-A6K/submitsample.html
<Elron> okey
<Fackamato> hi guys
<damian_> madpilot: :) so many new things i can apt get now even windows cant install a program with one command
<Elron> thnks a lot
<damian_> fucking amd
<atilla> hello
<jerusalem> jewishbob i'm in israel. you're in texas, right?
<damian_> fucking mad
<Fackamato> Just installed breezy (server install), then installed gnome and stuff, however, I'm getting this error message when logging into gnome:
<Jewishbob> jerusalem:yesh
<csk89> hi all. i have a PixelView PlayTV pro TV turner installed (model PV-BT878P+). can someone tell me how i can get its driver installed so that it works
<atilla> i want to speak in turkish
<CNKRTDSKO> anyone know if there are any problems with the D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter?
<damian_> hes TEXASBOB
<jerusalem> jewishbob come visit
<atilla> is somebody turkish?
<Elron> good
<jerusalem> we will talk linux
<AdamN> <ompaul> AdamN, s/fund/find what is that i installed ubuntu for 1st time yesterday and dnt no hardly nothing
<Fackamato> http://pastebin.com/576387
<Jewishbob> i dunno linux
<Jewishbob> tho i am trying to install it
<Elron> another question
<Jewishbob> but the PC install file didnt work
<Jewishbob> go
<Elron> wwhy  i don't play mp3??
<Elron> the system have sound
<Elron> but it can't read mp3
<jerusalem> elron you gotta install the right codecs
<Elron> yes
<jerusalem> jewishbob its great once you get it going
<Fackamato> any in my xorg.conf I have this:
<soundray> Elron: mp3 is a format that cannot be easily supported by free operating systems.
<Jewishbob> yesh even in windows codecs are gifts from god
<soundray> !tell Elron about restricted
<Elron> that I believed
<Fackamato> http://pastebin.com/576388
<Fackamato> any ideas?
<Jewishbob> jerusalem: ive been wanting to try it out for a while
<ompaul> AdamN, s/fund/find s substitute the word fund with the word find in the previous line - therefore you now read it as :) >> in Ubuntu - see if you can find this modem with System - Administration - Networkin
<CNKRTDSKO> anyone know if there are any problems with the D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter?
<Elron> someone can give a link to download codecs for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jewishbob> a buddy of mine is running MEPIS and i like it
<ompaul> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Elron> for mp3
<Elron> wma
<Elron> or similar
<ompaul> !enter
<Jewishbob> ^^^
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Elron> ok
<jerusalem> elron do a google for ubuntu mp3
<jerusalem> i play wma and mp3 on my ubuntu
<Elron> excellent
<jerusalem> does anyone using breezy have a problem w/ FF crashing a lot?
<Fackamato> ok I'll try another question then
<Fackamato> can anyone help me get fglrx working over here
<Fackamato> it's working in 2D but not in 3D
<soundray> jerusalem: I used to, until I removed some rogue plugin.
<jerusalem> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ elron try there
<jerusalem> what was the plugin, do you remember
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Jewishbob> so does everything you do in linux have to be a command line or is that just installing
<soundray> jerusalem: some free Flash implementation
<jerusalem> once you get ubuntu up and going its all GUI jewishbob
<jerusalem> ahh soundrraay
<jerusalem> thanks
<Fackamato> http://pastebin.com/576390 <- see that log.
<Alexi5> hello
<Elron> great
<Elron> well
<Alexi5> is there any download managers in ubuntu
<Jewishbob> enter...the new space
<Elron> thanks for all
<soundray> Alexi5: apt-cache search download manager
<Jewishbob> well i just ordered a CD i think
<Jewishbob> later
<NET||abuse> hmm, i need to do a defrag and a scandisk on a server box.
<giany911> ok who can help me a little ?
<NET||abuse> what precautions should i take, it's a web server, been running for 2.5 years
<soundray> NET||abuse: are you sure you are in the right forum? Linux filesystems do not need defragmenting.
<SirKillalot> NET||abuse, filesystem?
<soundray> giany911: if you ask a question, someone might try.
<asix> hi
<NET||abuse> hehe, this is recomendation from the hosting company
<giany911> oh ok
<AdamNB> ompaul i attached my usb to my laptopo where the linux is installed to and i did nothing so i went to Admin > Networking and it did nothing
<giany911> i installed kde ..but i dont know how to start it :|
<SirKillalot> NET||abuse, as he said, they really dont need to be defraged
<asix> how do i view the list of instructions to execute when i do 'shutdown' ?
<NET||abuse> ok, it's ext3
<soundray> giany911: in the login screen, you should be able to select a session.
<ompaul> AdamN, what is the name of that "modem"?
<giany911> ok ty
<AdamNB> ompaul it doesnt have one because its a standard NTL issued modem
<rel> hi, installed dapper i386 on a amd64 machine. and alot of application segfault. firefox, epiphany don't work at all. even apt segfaults when run from CLI. what could cause these?
<jacquesmerde> woohoo, screen is a default package in ubuntu...that's MY kind of distro!
<cafuego> dapper being unstable?
<ompaul> cafuego, you don't say
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<rel> cafuego: would it. have it run on a centrino laptop perfectly stable
<Alexi5> ubuntu is great
<Alexi5> lots of software at your finger tips
<ompaul> AdamN, okay on that modem is there a port on it that looks like a phone socket only more wires?
<soundray> NET||abuse: the hosting company seems to be employing an MSCE...
<cafuego> rel: dapper? No.
<soundray> NET||abuse: ext3 doesn't fragment, except in very unusual circumstances.
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot; he, i had a feeling.
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: the guy who runs the place is all about windows IIS
<redblade> I'm setting up a website plays music but I need Quicktime to play it
<AdamNB> ompaul what you mean my modem is adsl so it does infact run through my phoneline then to my modem then from my modem tomy pc through usb
<SirKillalot> NET||abuse, hehe :)
<rel> cafuego: well, maybe then. wonder how the final release will be. I'm patient :)
<soundray> NET||abuse: these circumstances are so rare that you are best advised to create a new partition and copy the old stuff over to the new one.
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: the only this is in /var/log/messages i'm getting hda crc errors
<redblade> What can I use? instead?
<AdamNB> ompaul so there is no other wires other than them 2
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: ummm, ok, english at good i am
<soundray> NET||abuse: after which everything will be defragmented.
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: heh, i'm getting crc errors on hda,
<redblade> I installed mplayer and firefoxplugin from repositories but no luck
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: so i think i'll need to run a scandisk of some sort
<soundray> NET||abuse: sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<soundray> giany911: did it work?
<NET||abuse> ensim1 kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<ompaul> AdamN, okay I was hoping it had an ethernet port, is there a model number, I suspect it is rebadged from something else, can you check the base for a model number please
<NET||abuse> unfortunately this isn't a raided server :(
<brkndapper> If I'm going to CHROOT from a live CD to a local install do I need to mount proc in /mnt/ubuntu/proc ?
<giany911> soundray yep
<NET||abuse> raid was too expensive for my friend who's server it is, he's just a graphics man
<AdamNB> ompaul its a Thomson SpeedTouch 330
<AdamNB> thats the mak and model
<soundray> NET||abuse: get a new hard disk before it dies on you.
<NET||abuse> oh, is there any disk health checks we can do to confirm this so we can claim against the hosting company?
<SirKillalot> NET||abuse, yep do a scandisk
<redblade> What will be able to play audio on a website?
<NET||abuse> they say if we have confirmation of errors on disk.
<NET||abuse> no command called scandisk
<SirKillalot> but that should be done with every 30th mount or so
<soundray> NET||abuse: smartmontools perhaps
<NET||abuse> smartctl and smartd
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: this box hasn't been rebooted in a year, and only twice before that
<cafuego> NET||abuse: The more or less equivalent of scandisk is 'fsck'.
<brkndapper> If I'm going to CHROOT from a live CD to a local install do I need to mount proc in /mnt/ubuntu/proc ?
<NET||abuse> ahhhhhhh, that's it.. i've seen that before, cheers cafuego
<SirKillalot> NET||abuse, yea, that is what I'm trying to reach with my home system
<cafuego> brkndapper: That would be helpful, yes.
<soundray> cafuego: did you see he's getting "DriveStatusError BadCRC" errors?
<brkndapper> cafuego: cool thanks
<NET||abuse> heheheh, i don't wanna do that.... WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.
<cafuego> NET||abuse: You MUST UNMOUNT the partition before running fsck on them.
<killroy> can somebody help  i can not open .deb and .rpm packages
<NET||abuse> cafuego: it's the / partitions
<NET||abuse> partition even....
<cafuego> NET||abuse: Remount it read-only first.
<SirKillalot> NET||abuse, do you have physical access?
<CNKRTDSKO> anyone know if there are any problems with the D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter?
<cafuego> soundray: Eww, broken cable eh
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: do you know the chipset in that?
<CNKRTDSKO> no, how do i check?
<Alexi5> linux is great
<Alexi5> tons of free software
<tempmanhelpme> is there a version of WINE that runs on ubuntu
<SirKillalot> yes
<cafuego> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<ejofee> tempmanhelpme: you're kidding, right?
<redblade> Does anyone kknow?
<redblade> I need to run Sound Files!
<SirKillalot> redblade, that will be impossible
<redblade> why?
<tempmanhelpme> ejofee: why would i be kidding?
<NET||abuse> SirKillalot: i can get physical access outside of office hours, i'm in my normal job at themoment
<SirKillalot> redblade, there's no machine code in them...
<tempmanhelpme> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> tempmanhelpme: pas de quoi
<CNKRTDSKO> soundray: do you know how i can check which chipset i have?
<killroy> onko suomalaisia?
<djkrikke> hello
<SirKillalot> redblade, you could try to PLAY sound files
<djkrikke> what command to use to reconfigure the packet installation at the begin of a new installation
<ejofee> tempmanhelpme: ubuntu is the distro which has the biggest number of packages of all distros (same as debian). did you actually believe it was possible that it didn't include *any* version of wine?
<SirKillalot> dpkg-reconfigure @ djkrikke
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: no, three different devices have been sold under the same model name.
<djkrikke> just
<djkrikke> dpkg-reconfigure
<djkrikke> nothing else
<CNKRTDSKO> oh boo
<SirKillalot> and the package name
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: you may be able to find out from your Windows installation.
<redblade> SirKillalot, very funny.
<CNKRTDSKO> let me check..
<djkrikke> the first thing that shows up on a new installation
<djkrikke> what's the name
<Seveas> CNKRTDSKO, lspci should help too
<elgranloky> someone speak spanish?
<djkrikke> where it installs the packages
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SirKillalot> elgranloky, #ubuntu.esp or .sp or something?
<cafuego> djkrikke: Pretty much everyone in spain and most people in south america.
<soundray> Seveas: for a USB card?
<tempmanhelpme> ejofee: well sorry, i am new to linux, just moved over from the dreaded win32 platform. i am sorry if i have offend your superior knowlage of linux with my pathetic question.
<elgranloky> ok tnks
<curley_sue> HELP I trying to get my modem to work. can anyone help me figuring out what am I supposed to do? (pls find ModemData.txt generated by modemscan in: ) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9522
<redblade> SirKillalot, seriously though how can I play them?
<cafuego> djkrikke: Were you after anyone in particular?
<CNKRTDSKO> Seveas:  lspci?
<SirKillalot> redblade, with a sound player?!?!?
<djkrikke> well
<Wolfensteijn> heh, this is the first time ever that I feel confident about being able to use a linux installation :)
<djkrikke> he was installing xserver-xorg
<djkrikke> but didn't continue
<djkrikke> so i rebooted
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: you aren't running Ubuntu yet, are you?
<redblade> SirKillalot, embeded sound?
<Seveas> CNKRTDSKO, aplications  accessories  terminal, enter the command 'lspci'
<redblade> SirKillalot, I think not
<djkrikke> and now it quits the packet installation
<CNKRTDSKO> soundray: no, not yet
<Fackamato> Hi, can anyone help me with my fglrx Radeon driverp roblem?
<djkrikke> so how to redo it :P
<Seveas> CNKRTDSKO, ah, nvm then 
<Fackamato> http://pastebin.com/576416 <- that's some information and the log.
<CNKRTDSKO> soundray: im burning it as we speak
<cafuego> djkrikke: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<djkrikke> ok
<cafuego> djkrikke: That will continute aborted stuff. Otheriwse  'dpkg dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<csk89> can someone please tell how does one convert .tar.bz2 to .deb using dh-make
<djkrikke> but you don't understand
<djkrikke> the first time you boot up a new ubuntu installation
<djkrikke> he installs lots of packages, yes?
<Fackamato> http://pastebin.com/576418 <- that's the config..
<ejofee> tempmanhelpme: no, don't get me wrong, that was not an offense at all, let alone "on my/our superior knowledge of gnu/linux"! it was just that it sounded funny to ask if a gnu/linux package quite popular like wine is available for ubuntu.
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: if you look in System-Device Manager, you may find a hint.
<dejx> good day
<djkrikke> how do I restart the package-selection
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: judging by the info in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards, it's not going to be easy.
<CNKRTDSKO> soundray: i looked....no luck, unless im just not looking hard enough
<dejx> is there anyway to configure my eth via console?
<AdamNB> how do you get icons into bottom middle of screen like mac?
<Seveas> dejx, man ifup; man interfaces
<djkrikke> #
<djkrikke> After this, a set of packages suitable for ordinary desktop use will be automatically installed. In the process, depending on your graphics card and monitor, one or two questions may be asked about the kind of graphics card you have and the screen resolution you would like to use.
<Seveas> djkrikke, what do you mean?
<dejx> thank you
<djkrikke> that's what I mean
<djkrikke> #
<djkrikke> After this, a set of packages suitable for ordinary desktop use will be automatically installed. In the process, depending on your graphics card and monitor, one or two questions may be asked about the kind of graphics card you have and the screen resolution you would like to use.
<Alexi5> are there any good cd recording software for gnome
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: do you have a D-Link directory under Program Files ?
<elkbuntu_> djkrikke stop that
<djkrikke> sorry
<curley_sue> pls help - how do I get my modem to work?
<djkrikke> xserver-xorg was installting
<dejx> no manual entry for ipup
<CNKRTDSKO> yes
<dejx> :/
<djkrikke> but it hung
<djkrikke> so I rebooted
<dejx> oh.. ifup. sorry
<Seveas> ah
<djkrikke> and now it doesn't continue the default package installation
<Fackamato> anyone willing to help?
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: find a .sys file in there. What's it called?
<Seveas> djkrikke, alternate between dpkg --configure --pending; dpkg --configure -A; apt-get -F install and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<redblade> Anyone? HOW CAN I PLAY SOUND FILES FROM A WEBSITE?
<Seveas> red-tag, drop the caps
<djkrikke> ok thx
<Seveas> redblade*
<elkbuntu_> redblade not with capslock on
<CNKRTDSKO> soundray: no .sys file
<CNKRTDSKO> OH
<redblade> Sorry
<dejx> aha, ok i get it:) ok just one more, how do i check my battery status via console?
<redblade> I need help though
<CNKRTDSKO> soundray: it says PRISMA02.sys
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: that's good news. Ubuntu will probably recognize and support it "out of the box".
<CNKRTDSKO> w00t w00t HIGH FIVES FOR EVERYONE!!
<djkrikke> dkpg --configure --pending is doing it
<djkrikke> but
<dejx> low five.
<CNKRTDSKO> oh man...that took a load off....i have been reading all about these other chipsets, and i see nothing but problems...hopefully this goes well
<djkrikke> font config error, cannot load default config
<CNKRTDSKO> ok, low five for dejx
<Fackamato> Anyone willing to help me with breezy + ATi/fglrx?
<Seveas> djkrikke, does it bail out after that error?
<djkrikke> no
<Seveas> !tell Fackamato about ati
<djkrikke> it refreshes the cache
<Fackamato> It's installed and all, but doesn't give me hardware acceleration of 3D.
<soundray> redblade: what type of sound file is on that web page?
<Seveas> djkrikke, that's not abnormal during install 
<djkrikke> but every time a font installs, he errors it
<djkrikke> ok
<CNKRTDSKO> ok, im going to install....see you all later
<CNKRTDSKO> thanks for all your help :)
<dejx> CNKRTDSKO middle fivee!
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: good luck.
<redblade> soundray, embeded mp3
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: hold on
<CNKRTDSKO> ok
<Seveas> redblade, install mplayer-mozilla and w32codecs
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: don't make the mistake of activating LVM on your first install :)
<redblade> ok
<CNKRTDSKO> LVM?
<CNKRTDSKO> *is scared*
<Fackamato> Seveas: sorry, that doesn't help me at all.
<ompaul> AdamNB, sorry I can't find anything on that modem that is useful
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: Logical Volume Manager. It's a good idea in principle, but while you are gathering first experiences, it's better to go with a regular fixed-partitions setup.
<Fackamato> I need someone to help me troubleshoot it, looking at the log for example. Thanks..
<CNKRTDSKO> wow...you lost me. but ok
<csk89> can someone please tell how does one convert .tar.bz2 to .deb
<djkrikke> pfff
<Seveas> Fackamato, pastebin the log
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: just say no to LVM during the install.
<djkrikke> having to many errors
<AdamNB> ompaul you know how to get the icons on desktop like mac?
<djkrikke> guess the installation will fail
<CNKRTDSKO> yes dear
<CNKRTDSKO> lol
<tk> LVM is used for when your drive in primarly used for files 4+megs in size isnt it?
<kbrooks> csk89, cant
<ardchoille> CNKRTDSKO: lol
<ompaul> AdamNB, no but if you asked the channel someone would, I was going to suggest talking to your local lug
<kbrooks> tk: no, LVM is NOT a filesystem
<dejx> So nobody is having laptop and ubuntu installed on?
<soundray> tk: LVM is good if you have more than one disk and want to partition it with lots of flexibility.
<csk89> how would u install mythtv on ubuntu
<soundray> s/it/them
<AdamNB> i have laptop and have dual boot
<CNKRTDSKO> ok. so decline LVM (that asshole)
<tk> I didnt say its a filesystem
<Fackamato> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/576428
<kbrooks> CNKRTDSKO, language
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: language!
<Seveas> dejx, that's not true, I'm at a laptop right now
<dejx> AdamNB: how do you check bat. status in console
<CNKRTDSKO> AHHH sorry. didnt know
<CNKRTDSKO> my bad ya'll
<AdamNB> ompaul:lug?
<soundray> kbrooks, :)
<AdamNB> ompaul lug?
<redblade> Seveas, where are w32codecs?
<kbrooks> soundray, ?
<Seveas> CNKRTDSKO, we like to keep this channel family-friendly 
<ompaul> AdamNB, your in birmingham am I right?
<tk> soundray, ok so its not like a setting a larger cluster size then
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<AdamNB> no
<ompaul> AdamNB, linux user group
<jos> i have a vaio z600
<CNKRTDSKO> good-enough. i apologize.
<dejx> (i'm not having x, i mean i dont run it)
<soundray> tk, no.
<soundray> !lvm
<ubotu> methinks lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<ompaul> AdamNB, ahh not reading your ip right so :)
<kbrooks> CNKRTDSKO, you did. ;)
<Fackamato> Seveas: sorry, it got chopped.. here's the new one: http://pastebin.com/576432
<AdamNB> ompaul im in nottingham
<dejx> on my opinion battery will work longer, am i right?
<ompaul> http://www.nottingham.lug.org.uk/
<CNKRTDSKO> ok, well its 6:12AM, im going to mcdonalds for some eats, then i will install...cant compute on an empty stomache now can we?
<fatbrain> how can I start up my usb mouse from within ubuntu?
<ompaul> AdamNB, meeting tomorrow go have a chat with them
<AdamNB> lol
<tk> so before I go hunting again on the forums, anyone around that might know why I keep losing my audio output? sound plays at logon/logout but it seems to die after Totem is used and stays dead
<kbrooks> dejx, maybe. but generally, no.
<soundray> CNKRTDSKO: while your mending your ways, think about a lowercase nick as well :)
<curley_sue> pls help - how do I get my modem to work?
<soundray> s/your/you are/
<CNKRTDSKO> ok
<ompaul> AdamNB, it is how Linux works
<dejx> hm
<dejx> huh
<dejx> then i'll run X
<tk> and soundray reading the link now :)
<kbrooks> soundray, "you're".
<cnkrtdsko> betteR?
<Seveas> Fackamato, (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<Seveas> Fackamato, check your driver
<kbrooks> cnkrtdsko, heh.
<Seveas> how did you install it?
<kbrooks> cnkrtdsko, yes
<cnkrtdsko> it stands for ConkreteDisko
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: commendable, laudable.
<cnkrtdsko> laudable?
<ompaul> cnkrtdsko, well done
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: amicable, affable.
<cnkrtdsko> soundray....did you take my pants again?
<Fackamato> Seveas: yeah, I find that strange since I followed this guide to the letter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<Seveas> soundray, did you read too much of the word-of-the-day toiletpaper?
<cnkrtdsko> hahahahaha
<Seveas> Fackamato, forum guides tend to be quite bad
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: go boot your freshly made installer now! :)
<elkbuntu_> Fackamato, the kernel has probably changed since that guide too
<ompaul> Fackamato, wiki.ubuntu.com works better
<cnkrtdsko> ok.
<Seveas> Fackamato, and that guide is quite crackful
<curley_sue> pls help - how do I get my modem to work?
<cnkrtdsko> talk to you all in a bit. hopefully on ubuntu. none of this windows garbage...
<csk89> how does one install a tar.bz2 file in ubuntu?
<Fackamato> aw crap.
<elgranloky_> someone can help me?
<Seveas> csk89, unpack it, read the README and INSTALL files
<ompaul> !tell Fackamato about ati
<Seveas> !tell elgranloky_ about someone
<ompaul> Fackamato, read the link the bot send you
<soundray> csk89: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<kbrooks> csk89, you cant convert tar.bz2 to .deb magically. like, you have to do it yourself
<Fackamato> ompaul: yeah.
<xukun> can I ask about dapper on this channel?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<soundray> xukun: you can, but you will be kickbanned
<soundray> just kidding.
<tk> hmmm ok, can anyone tell me how to re init my snd card?
<ardchoille> lol
<soundray> tk: the sure way is to cold-boot.
<tk> soundray, : obvsiouly, but I'd like to troubleshoot my problem a bit more rather than reboot after every movie I watch ;)
<elgranloky_> i have a problem with compile a new kernel, i have a FATAL at boot in modprobe, modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/<kernel-ver>/modules.dep: no such file or directory;
<elgranloky_> but modules.dep is in this directory
<Ng> elgranloky_: is it a symlink or something?
<soundray> tk: you could also try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop , then sudo rmmod snd-modulename, then reload the module and start alsa again.
<Ng> and are you definitely looking in the right kernel-ver directory?
<elgranloky_> i compile the kernel with this comand : make-kpkg --append-to-version=.270220064 --initrd kernel_image
<elgranloky_> yes the directory is correct
<klippo> rightone
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I need aclocal. what package is it?
<tk> hmm ok thanks soundray
<soundray> stjepan: probably in one of the automake packages.
<stjepan> tnx
<elgranloky_> after the error of modprobe, insmod looks dont find some modules, but the kernel loads fine.... i dont know why happend this?
<athlon> Anyone here know if its possible to run XGL in breezy ?
<SiriusA> hi, i cant get eclipse to work on my amd64.... any suggestions? error log: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/304/
<xukun> I cant startx after installing dapper on my inspiron 9300 laptop. I did try few things peaple on this channel told me to try like reconfiguring my xserver-xorg but no luck. system just hangs  just before it would startx. I see quite few errors at the beginning but dont know where to look
<soundray> athlon: it's probably going to be more difficult than installing dapper.
<momo> necesito ayuda, en espaol, si puede ser.
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Protocol1> mmm vegi salad with ranch
<momo> ok
<djkrikke> xukun, most likely this is a display driver problem
<djkrikke> are you sure you have chosen the right options
<soundray> xukun: try running 'X' and look at the last output, or check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<klark> sdsd
<klark> ;l;kl
<klark> jkkjkj
<elgranloky_> some idea?
<soundray> klark: test worked.
<juprie> ghdfhdfh
<juprie> jghkgh
<juprie> gkj
<Madeye> guys, I have Linux server at office, all computers connected to internet through it, is there anyway to scan all packets for viruses before sending them to other pcs?
<morphix> clamav ?
<soundray> Madeye: apt-cache show clamav
<xukun> djkrikke, soundray there is no errors that I can see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Its also not possible to startx becoouse the system hangs before it should startx. I can only boot with recovery mode
<Madeye> soundray, morphix clamav for mail only?
<cafuego> Madeye: You could run squid as web proxy and make that scan any data users fetch via the web
<morphix> clamav isnt mail only
<cafuego> Madeye: But actual IP packets, no.
<morphix> get smoothwall corp :P
<cafuego> Don't use windows, then it's not an issue.
<Madeye> cafuego, actually I want to scan their downloads and their recieved emails before sending data to them
<soundray> xukun: are you in recovery mode now?
<cafuego> Madeye: squid with a filter and clamav on mail should do, then.
<cafuego> !info squidguard
<ubotu> squidguard: (filter, redirector and access controller plug for Squid), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 128 kB, Installed size: 428 kB
<xukun> soundray, yes, but I also have other pc to connect to xchat it that is what you mean
<xukun> it that ..
<xukun> if that .. ;)
<Madeye> cafuego, okay, I'll do it thanks
<curley_sue> pls help - how do I get my modem to work?
<cafuego> Madeye: Note that you'll need to set the Linux router to FORCE all web traffic through squid (That's trivial do dfo anyway)
<Madeye> cafuego, which is better clamav or f-port?
<Madeye> prot*
<soundray> xukun: are you sure that starting X is the problem
<soundray> ?
<xukun> soundray, no not at all
<soundray> xukun: what's the last thing you see on the screen before it hangs?
<xukun> soundray, I realy dont know what is going on and sadly enough my knowlegde is not good enough to look for it
<djkrikke> mmm
<djkrikke> my boot screen
<xukun> soundray, just a sec I will reboot the system then
<djkrikke> with loadin modules and other tings
<djkrikke> just quits
<djkrikke> and goes to terminal
<soundray> xukun: hold on...
<djkrikke> after loading modules....
<djkrikke> it goes to terminal
<soundray> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<djkrikke> sorry, is there a configuration for the bootscreen of ubuntu
<soundray> xukun: look at /var/log/syslog first.
* cheloo sal alll
<xukun> soundray,  I ready rebooted it.
<soundray> xukun: not to worry then.
<soundray> xukun: is it hanging yet?
<chaissebabe17> hi
<xukun> soundray, yes it hangs bet I just missed that last thing, shall I try again or shall I start with recovery mode and look at syslog?
<soundray> xukun: what is is showing right now?
<soundray> is it
<xukun> soundray, just the grub menu
<soundray> xukun: oh, so it reboots automatically?
<soundray> xukun: have you ever booted this installation successfully?
<xukun> soundray, no I did that becouse all I get is a dark screen
<xukun> soundray, no
<soundray> xukun: right now, are you on grub?
<xukun> soundray, yes
<ompaul> soundray, pm?
<xukun> soundray, you know this dapper yes?
<soundray> xukun: let's try a shot in the dark
<soundray> ompaul: yes
<ufo> do have to use the sudo and gksudo thing in ubuntu?
<xukun> soundray, ok
<ardchoille> ufo: it's highly recommended ;)
<njan> ufo, yes, sudo and gksudo are what ubuntu uses to allow you to run commands as a superuser.
<xukun> soundray, I,m still at the grub menu
<soundray> xukun: have you been able to boot breezy before?
<daidungsi> hey can i ask you a question ?????
<njan> daidungsi, just ask it.
<xukun> soundray, yes that works fine
<daidungsi> oh thank
<ufo> njan: yes i know but how can get rid of shit like that
<jc2> What about su root?
<njan> ufo, why would you want to?
<queuetue> Hi.  When a friend clicks on mailto: urls in firefox, a second instance of Thunderbird is launched.  He thinks he "might have configured something" some time in the past to break this, but has no idea what.  How can this be fixed?  (I don't even know how TB gets picked, really...)
<ufo> njan: it shit
<daidungsi> i want to know a command to clear screen
<jc2> Effectively, the same as sudo?
<ufo> njan: its shit
<njan> ufo, why?
<ompaul> daidungsi, in irc /clear in a terminal clear
<daidungsi> oh thanks
<ufo> njan: i dont need that kind of things
<njan> ufo, why not?
<daidungsi> i'm newbies
<SiriusA> is there a way to reduce the speed of my nvidia fan? qfan and cool'n'quiet reduce the speed of my cpu fan, but not the fan from my card..... under windows, the card fan runs much more slower..
<ufo> njan: im used to do things without it
<njan> ufo, so sudo -s to get a root terminal.
<njan> or sudo /bin/bash
<queuetue> ufo: I hope no one helps you in this quest - running "as root" is 70% of the problem with windows security.
<daidungsi> oh sorry
<njan> queuetue, technically, it's "developers running as root" ;)
<soundray> xukun: I was thinking of trying a boot option, but if this is dapper and breezy works...
<daidungsi> i want to clear screen in terminal in linux
<njan> daidungsi, then just "clear" on its own.
<soundray> xukun: it's probably better to try and find out exactly where it hangs.
<queuetue> njan: You discount the cluebies running as root far too heavily. :)
<xukun> soundray, sorry I thought you new that I was talking about dapper. my mistake
<soundray> xukun: but hit e to edit the boot entry anyway.
<xukun> soundray, ok
<daidungsi> oh thank njan
<soundray> xukun: never mind, I just hadn't considered.
<njan> queuetue, on a home desktop I can't fault them, and on a corporate desktop they shouldn't have the choice.. on a home desktop, the data's what's important, not the system. If a malicious app runs as them or as the superuser doesn't matter, if their data is gone, the maximum damage is done, generally.
<queuetue> is the mailto: from FireFox a gnome mime issue?  A setting inside FF?
<daidungsi> yes
<soundray> xukun: do you see the grub boot commands for editing now?
<daidungsi> thanks you
<xukun> sec
<njan> queuetue, but I agree, no-one should really be running as root either way.
<queuetue> njan: Most of the spam I spend all day fighting comes from those "non damaging" home computers. :)
<xukun> soundray, now I do
<njan> queuetue, there's nothing stopping that happening in userspace :)
<daidungsi> oh do you use WMware Workstation ????
<xukun> soundray, did e and can edit now
<queuetue> njan: Ok, point taken.
<soundray> xukun: as it is, does the kernel line have a vga option?
<njan> queuetue, what we need are public floggings for spammers. :P
<daidungsi> how can i connect to window though WMware workstation
<xukun> soundray, no
<queuetue> njan: or people to stop buying products from them - then they'd just dry up and blow away.
<elkbuntu> queuetue, or more things like spampoison.com
<soundray> xukun: go to the kernel line and add vga=771 please.
<KakiPukul> this is really Ubuntu's help channel... VMware, do a google search or something :)
<njan> queuetue, indeed.
<daidungsi> sorry
<xukun> soundray, done
<soundray> xukun: try booting it now.
<xukun> ok
<queuetue> elkbuntu: Maybe I misunderstand:  Wouldn't spammers just stop following links to spampoison?
<elkbuntu> not if there was as many spampoison varieties as spammers ;)
<daidungsi> oh how to run a file .tar.gz
<KakiPukul> run a tarball?
<KakiPukul> haha
<xukun> soundray, after booting al I get is a dark screen but I see a lot of activity on the harddisk and then it just stays dark and nothing happens
<queuetue> "run" a tar.gz?  Do you mean unpack it, or execute it?  (Because one doesn't make any sense.)
<KakiPukul> daidungsi: : try tar xvfz <tarball>
<soundray> xukun: is that machine networked?
<xukun> soundray, before it wasnt al the way dark
<xukun> yes
<daidungsi> oh thanks
<soundray> xukun: can you ssh into it from where you are chatting?
<KakiPukul> or just use Fileroller in GNOME
<sovin> urgent!: my wifi nic works when i'm at home in my own lan, but when i boot up at say, the cybercafe i'm in right now -- my laptop doesn't even see the card
<sovin> can anyone help me fix it?
<KakiPukul> define "see"?
<daidungsi> oh kakipukul
<njan> sovin, what's different about your setup at home to in the cafe, apart from the fact that it's plugged in somewhere else, and are you positive the card isn't seen?
<sovin> kakipukul: it is not detected by the computer.
<xukun> soundray, yes, but I think ssh server doesnt start automaticly, when I booted recovery mode I had to do /etc/inid.d/ssh start and then I could ssh it
<murf> hello, how can i add other language to ubuntu (gnome)
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: the people who run the email harvesting bots can just tell their bots to never visit *.spampoison.*  which they have probably already done
<KakiPukul> was it pluygged to the same PC?
<queuetue> elkbuntu: Thanks for that - I run a fairly popular directory, and I am going to incorporate spampoison-like ideas into my own site.   (I wish SP would post the list of spam domains for us to use...)
<sovin> njan: network-admin > ifconfig doesn't show my wireless nic
<xukun> soundray, mybe we have to fix that first?
<KakiPukul> murf: : install those language* packages
<sovin> while at home it does.
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, that's the point. that's why we need more
<daidungsi> kakipukul : as you say , i have a program to run ???
<soundray> xukun: try anyway -- I think it's just in recovery mode that sshd isn't started automatically.
<sovin> kakipukul: it is a laptop.
<murf> KakiPukul: you mean fonts for xserver or ... ?
<ardchoille> queuetue: http://delhap.tripod.com/  < this is what a friend of mine is doing
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, it's hard enough for all of us spam victims to keep up with the spam domains, it'd be just as hard for the spammers to keep up with the 'spampoison' domains
<xukun> soundray, port 22: Connection refused
<KakiPukul> murf: : the language package, I really meant the language package
<xukun> soundray, that is what I get
<njan> sovin, what's the output of "ifconfig -a |grep Ethernet" (stick it on pastebin.com)
<soundray> xukun: too bad.
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: you have a point there
<murf> KakiPukul: sorry, what is the name of that package
<murf> KakiPukul: could you point me to some example?
<soundray> xukun: what happens when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<KakiPukul> they starts with the word "language-*"
<murf> KakiPukul: ok
<murf> KakiPukul: thanks
<xukun> soundray, nothing, it seems that the system hangs
<sovin> njan: i recieve eth0  Link encap: ethernet Hwaddr: my mac address
<KakiPukul> very sensible way of naming a package right. murf?
<soundray> xukun: try to do a blind login and run 'ls -R /' to see if that gets you HD activity.
<njan> sovin, nothing apart from eth0?
<sovin> *njan: that is my integrated ethernet nic though (i'm currently wired into the router directly).. it doesn't list anything besides eth0, no
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, i personally use a tinyurl for my spampoison link ;)
<arod_> just installed dapper. I'm having a problem with my touchpad. pointer is far too slow to be usable. any hint?
<KakiPukul> wifi? checkout if the driver was loaded... lsmod <the driver's name>
<njan> sovin, what happens if you unplug and replug the wireless card?
<KakiPukul> arod_: : join ubuntu+1 :)
<soundray> arod_: try tpconfig
<queuetue> elkbuntu: If I was a spammer, that wouldn't stop me - I'd just prevent my spider from following the redirect.
<queuetue> s/stop/catch/
<arod_> soundray: thanks
<sovin> njan: the card lights up appropriately, but the laptop doesn't detect it
<njan> sovin, anything new if you dmesg |tail?
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all i've a problem with glx programs, every time i try to use a glxprogram (glxinfo to mplayer -vo gl) X crashes, i'm using nvidia-glx from apt (the latest 1.0.8178)
<sovin> *njan: if i go into 'device manager' it does show up as an unknown device under the pcicardbus
<stjepan> anyone here got working XGL/Compiz with fglrx?
<sovin> njan: hold on
<elkbuntu> queuetue, they cant afford to do that, considering the number of redirects there are in just common browsing
<njan> (or dmesg |tail -n 40)
<KakiPukul> 40 lines back :)
<xukun> soundray, I have now two good news
<daidungsi> thanks
<daidungsi> bye
<queuetue> elkbuntu: No, I'd block redirects that took me to spampoison.  Not all redirects.  Using a central popular repository just won't work, I'm afraid.
<sovin> njan: nope
<xukun> soundray, the first is that I can ssh it after rebooting one more time. the second is that blind login do something
<queuetue> wpoison
<queuetue> wpoiron
<KakiPukul> sovin: : do lspci? see anything about your WF card?
<queuetue> Sorry about that. :)
<queuetue> Mac had window focus issues. :)
<soundray> xukun: are you in via ssh now?
<sovin> kakipukul: i see the cardbus controller and it's details.  nothing about the card itself
<xukun> soundray, I now have some kind of screen with horizantal line above the screen and black and white lines at the botom
<xukun> soundray, yes
<soundray> xukun: do a ls -rt /var/log/X*
<B|4ckm0r3> anyone can help me?
<elkbuntu> queuetue, the whole idea is to mix it up a bit. at least that way you catch the lazy spambots
<KakiPukul> sovin: : could you state the name of your distro, kernel version, you card brand/type?
* sovin hopes he doesn't seem too conspicuous; i'm the youngest kid here wired to the router.
<soundray> xukun: and see if the log file may be called something other than Xorg.0.log
<elkbuntu> queuetue, it'll be a long time before we can stop them all
<soundray> B|4ckm0r3: not unless you ask a question.
<h3ax> is there any one who knows why Ubuntu refuses to change Keyboard layout settings to Nordic so that i can use    ? witch a special Danish Chars for writing ?
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all i've a problem with glx programs, every time i try to use a glxprogram (glxinfo to mplayer -vo gl) X crashes, i'm using nvidia-glx from apt (the latest 1.0.8178)
<servjew> hello. im trying to assign a static IP adress to the network card, and tell samba to join a certain workgroup. where are the files i need to edit ?
<xukun> soundray,  I get /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sovin> kakipukul: ubuntu, breezy, kernal 2.6.12-10-386, a linksys wpc11
<B|4ckm0r3> the question is:what could be?
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: if you have anymore spam fighting techniques, can you PM me with them? I hate spam and would like to do more to fight it.
<sovin> version 3
<KakiPukul> sovin: : checkout linksys page then...
<KakiPukul> I cannot be familiar of all wifi card...
<sovin> alrighty -- thanks for the help
<soundray> xukun: and Xorg.0.log is empty?
<B|4ckm0r3> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so i've noticed that this file is 8174 version
<elkbuntu> ardchoille this convo has just inspired me to do my own spambot trap... i'll keep you posted
<xukun> soundray, no its vol of staff
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: you're not registered with freenode? you can't PM me, but you can join me in #jayden if you want :)
<soundray> xukun: what does it say at the end? Could you paste the last 20 lines or so at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls
<veri> #ubuntu-it
<elkbuntu> ah... i am registered i just hadnt identified
<elkbuntu> done now though
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: great :)
<soundray> veri: try /join #ubuntu-it
<veri> tnks...
<xukun> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9524
<soundray> xukun: is that the very end?
<xukun> soundray, yes
<Protocol1> anyone know a good sight to stream music from?
<soundray> xukun: what happens when you issue 'sudo chvt 7' via ssh?
<pirate> Is XGL working for AMD64?
<Protocol1> site*
<soundray> pirate, not here.
<pirate> soundray: Where?
<soundray> pirate: on my machine. It hangs with a watch icon.
<pirate> =/
<xukun> soundray, then I see some activity on the harddisk but nothing happens
<soundray> xukun: okay, now on the machine itself, try a Ctrl-Alt-+ (where you use the plus on the keypad).
<soundray> xukun: anything changed?
<xukun> soundray, nothing
<soundray> xukun: from the Xorg log, it seems that your X is running. Maybe just confirm this with ps ax | grep X (via ssh)
<Very> #ubuntu-it
<lrnt> hi
<xukun> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9525
<andykor> !tell andykor about nvidia
<soundray> xukun: yes, your X seems absolutely fine. It's just not displaying on the monitor :)
<xukun> soundray, hmmm
<soundray> xukun: are you chatting on a Linux machine?
<xukun> soundray, yes
<xukun> other laptop with ubuntu breezy
<indypende> someone can help me whit the wireless connection...
<soundray> xukun: this is a difficult one to tackle. You could run 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove', then it wouldn't try to start X on boot.
<cnkrtdsko> hello?
<indypende> i've already correctly configured my card and networking go ok
<xukun> soundray, I have a ati video card, maybe there is somekind of driver installation needed
<soundray> xukun: you could then login normally and try to fix your xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<soundray> xukun: maybe. Look at ubotu's links:
<cnkrtdsko> soundray: well im back. and i think i have a problem. or im just an idiot.
<indypende> but i need a gnome gui to use the switch of networks
<soundray> !tell xukun about ati
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: or both. But let's assume that it's just a problem.
<cnkrtdsko> done
<xukun> soundray, ok I will try the driver first
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: sorry, didn't mean to be rude.
<indypende> a nice gui for gnome to manage wifi networks
<cnkrtdsko> lol, dont be sorry, it was funny
<soundray> cnkrtdsko :) some people would have taken it the wrong way...
<cnkrtdsko> anyways, i finished downloading the install iso, and i pop it into my pc and nothing happens, no autoplay or anything, so i explore the cd, and there is no install.exe or setup.exe or anything...
<cnkrtdsko> oh, naw, im used to stuff like that, no worries
<Gargoyle> Greetings ubuntuians
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: you have to boot from it.
<cnkrtdsko> like restart my pc with it in the drive?
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: set your BIOS to boot off the CD and boot the install system on the CD, bypassing Windows.
<queuetue> When a friend clicks on mailto: urls in firefox, a second instance of Thunderbird is launched.  He thinks he "might have configured something" some time in the past to break this, but has no idea what.  How can this be fixed?  (I don't even know how TB gets picked, really...)
<Gargoyle> I got 5.10 server installed, but I cannot get package libpam-mysql. Any links on how I change apt-get to get this package.
<cnkrtdsko> done and done. i will do that. thanks again :) talk to you in a little bit : D
<soundray> Gargoyle: you need to enable the universe repository.
<pirate> Why is Dapper giving me bad header lines for my update?
<Gargoyle> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe ??
<Gargoyle> that one?
<soundray> Gargoyle: yes.
<pirate> US, I tried UK too bad same result.
<pirate> Not breezy... dapper
<Gargoyle> Sweet!
<ompaul> pirate, if you want to talk about dapper can you move over to #ubuntu+1 please
<Gargoyle> inbound and outbound mail sorted... now just have to hook up POP and /or IMAP.
<soundray> Gargoyle: fetchmail then.
<Gargoyle> I assume that now I have a pam auth module working, anything else that needs authd against mysql can use that?
<fatbrain> What's /etc/X11/X suppose to link to?
<soundray> fatbrain, here it's /usr/bin/Xorg
<pirate> ompaul: Sorry... thansk
<Gargoyle> soundray: Is fetchmail a POP3D server, I was reading the docs the other day, and it seems to be some sort of in the middle agent.
<fatbrain> soundray: thanks
<fatbrain> Anyone of you had problem installing nvidia graphics driver?
<fatbrain> I keep getting nvidia.ko no such device error message when I startx
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<soundray> Gargoyle: no, it's a client for POP3 and IMAP, feeding the mail to the local MTA.
<fatbrain> thanks, I'll be back in a littlebit, as soon as I got X back running
<Gargoyle> need a pop3d server.... any suggestions?
<andykor> btw, i tried nvidia driver, like written in wiki
<Ng> Gargoyle: I like dovecot :)
<andykor> and it's just goes black :)
<soundray> Gargoyle: qpopper seems to be a standard recommendation.
<IdleOne> !postfix
<ubotu> IdleOne: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Martolod> hello all
<IdleOne> hello Marticus
<IdleOne> Martolod:
<Martolod> i'm searching docs about ubuntu
<Martolod> like a user guide
<IdleOne> Martolod:  wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place
<Martolod> i've found this but it isn't very big : http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<ompaul> Martolod, help.ubuntu.com docs.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com
<Martolod> ok thank you
<fatbrain> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<andy_> hey :)
<IdleOne> np Martolod  if you need anything else just ask ()
<IdleOne> heya andy_
<andy_> how can i execute a .jar file ?
<TylerWalts> java
<ompaul> .jar is a zip file from java
<IdleOne> take the lid of the jar? lol sorry i dont know androxxl
<IdleOne> andy_:
<IdleOne> stupid nick completion
<IdleOne> morning ompaul  and all btw ()
<ompaul> morning IdleOne
<TylerWalts> greetings
* ompaul wonders why his phone does not ring
<soundray> IdleOne: completion should default to the nick of the person who last wrote to the channel.
<IdleOne> ompaul:  your bills are paid up perhaps
<andy_> the lid? O.o
<IdleOne> soundray:  not in xchat it doesnt always
<ompaul> IdleOne,  all of them :-/
<soundray> IdleOne: I know, I was expressing a desire ;)
<IdleOne> soundray:  then thats a great idea
<fatbrain> this is *funnie* it sais in the wiki that *everyone should install* nvidia-settings, and if you have a newer nvidia card it also states that you should install nvidia-glx, but selecting nvidia-settings forces you to remove nvidia-glx... !? how's that
<Ng> fatbrain: that shouldn't be the case
<soundray> IdleOne: I can't program. Could you submit a patch?
<Ng> fatbrain: you absolutely need nvidia-glx, but nvidia-settings is optional
<IdleOne> soundray:  I can send an eye patch..I dont program either :/
<fatbrain> Ng: strange way to put it in the wiki.
<queuetue> Hrm.  I was just kicked from #firefox on irc.mozilla.org for asking about Firefox under ubuntu...
<Martolod> there isn't an ubuntu manual like in debian .
<Martolod> ?
<queuetue> Did we start a fight with them?
<soundray> IdleOne: P-)
<IdleOne> queuetue:  what do you need help with?
<queuetue> IdleOne, Clicking on a mailto: link from FireFox causes a second thunderbird to launch, prompting for a new profile, etc.  What would cause this, and how can I get it to reuse the existing thunderbird?
<Protocol1> that was a pain to get on my ff1.5
<andy_> cya
<IdleOne> queuetue:  upgrade to firefox 1.5 follow this link
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<soundray> andy_: did it work?
<andy_> no
<soundray> andy_: java file.jar didn't?
<Ng> java -jar file.jar
<queuetue> IdleOne: Is this a known problem that can't be fixed in older versions?
<Protocol1> then go here to load java   http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<callan_> I'm having some trouble with xorg and mplayer, i need to enable xv badly but I can't figure out how to.
<IdleOne> queuetue:  perhaps but I never used the older versions
<Ng> callan_: what happens if you run mplayer with -vo xv  ?
<soundray> Thanks Ng. andy_ ^
<andy_> i have test . but this is a chat client, ande java -jar file.jar  flood only the bash
<andy_> or musst be java installd in /usr ?
<callan_> Ng: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<callan_> Same as in gmplayer.
<soundray> andy_ let's meet in #ubuntu-de, we can speak German there.
<andy_> k ^^
<Ng> callan_: does "ps auwx|grep mplayer" show anything? sometimes one can get stuck and hodl the xv port open
<Ng> callan_: also you might want to check that "xvinfo" outputs something - ie that you have Xv available
<callan_> Ng: No nothing. And xvinfo says no asapters present.
!lilo:*! Edited: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#fromunreg to reflect the permanent nature of NOIDPRIVMSG (unregistered user private message blocking) and the "opt in" nature of the feature that allows you to receive blocked messages
<Ng> callan_: aha. what graphics card do you have?
<callan_> It worked fine in a regular ubuntu install, but now I'm trying a server install with xubuntu-desktop, and it isn't now.
<callan_> Ng: Uh... ATI Rage 128 I think.
<Morfosomo> callan_, installing a gui defeats the idea of what the server install is supossed to be
<pow3r> hi, i have realtek alc850, help please
<Ng> callan_: I'd check out which driver X is using, you might be in VESA or something
<IdleOne> ompaul:  you got mail
<fatbrain> hehe, same error as I've had for the past 4 installations, nvidia.ko no such device :'(
<cnkrtdsko> soundray: problems...
<callan_> Norfosomo: I realise that, but I wanted a clean install.
<sdfzx> hi guyz
<ompaul> IdleOne, K
!lilo:*! One more slight wording change
<callan_> Ng: I know I'm using vesa, I tried ati but it badly screws up resolutions and such.
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: what are they?
<cnkrtdsko> well. i got the network error..if you want, i'll type it out for you. an the other *major* one is that it wont let me create a partition even though of my 120gigs 87.1 of them are free.
<sdfzx> i try to install some programs and codec like madplay and i always get this error
<sdfzx> checking for gcc... gcc
<sdfzx> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Ng> callan_: well vesa isn't going to do Xv, so you'll need to use something else. I'm not familiar with ATi cards though. Any idea what you were using before?
<sdfzx> can somebody help me?
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  sudo apt-get build-essetial
<callan_> Ng: No, not sure, is there a list I can look at, or maybe the apm driver supports xv?
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  that will fix the gcc eror your getting
<sdfzx> ah
<sdfzx> okies
<Ng> callan_: apm == advanced power management, so no.
<sdfzx> ill try it now
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: it should offer to resize the big partition for you.
<sdfzx> thanks
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  then you can try ./configure whatever app it is your trying
<soundray> cnkrtdsko, and network wise, you are trying to connect with the Wifi card?
<cnkrtdsko> i have tried everything, and it just isnt happening. and i dont want to format over anything, cuz then i will lose windows (for now) which i would need to get on irc.
<callan_> Ng: So apm will provide nothing that vesa won't? Not even some extra apm support or something? :S
<cnkrtdsko> im connected using my wireless D-Link usb adapter...no card.
<sdfzx> i get this message >> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<Ng> callan_: I've never seen the apm support load properly
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: yeah, card, adapter, interface, whatever.
<sdfzx> :(
<cnkrtdsko> lol, then yeah. im trying to do that
<sdfzx> im a newbie in using this box
<IdleOne> !tell cnkrtdsko  about wireless
<Protocol1> i just know I am going to have a good time with this next version of ubuntu
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: no way to connect an ethernet cable, even temporarily?
<callan_> Ng: Well ok but any idea if there's a list I can look at?
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  sudo apt-get install build-essential.. my bad sorry :/
<soundray> IdleOne: this is on installation.
<IdleOne> on installation?
<sdfzx> okies
<sdfzx> thanks again
<sdfzx> ill try it now
<IdleOne> np
<Protocol1> what will the command be to update to dapper when its official?
<Protocol1> i know there is besic version s out there
<Protocol1> just curious
<IdleOne> Protocol1:  sudo apt-get install DapperRocksBaby!!!!:)
<IdleOne> lmao I dont know Protocol1
<Protocol1> haha
<soundray> Protocol1: apt-get dist-upgrade (after fixing your /etc/apt/sources.list)
!lilo:*! one more try....editing code when half-asleep, hmmm....oh well, it got done :)
<sdfzx> idleOne can i private you?
!lilo:*! s/code/html/
<sadi> hi a
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  lets chat in here your problem may help others also ()
<sdfzx> okies
<Protocol1> i'll just get the instructions once dapper is released
<sdfzx> thanks again
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  you mentioned this is at install..is ubuntu installed yet?
<Hentai^XP> anyone used knoppix std?
<sadi> deutsche hier???
<sdfzx> yep
<IdleOne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: they will more than likely have a wiki with instructions on it once dapper is released
<Protocol1> yeah ok
<IdleOne> sdfzx:  pm me
<Hobbsee> !tell Protocol1 about upgrade
<sdfzx> okits thanks
<Protocol1> i wont change my 5.10 version until the next version is official
<IdleOne> !tell sdfzx  about register
<Protocol1> but thanks
<tyler_> hey, how do i get my printer/scanner/fax running, its a brother mfc 5200c
<IdleOne> !print
<cnkrtdsko> soundray: any ideas as to why it wont let me partition?
<ubotu> hmm... print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<quux> Is there an ubuntu or deb equivalent of rpmfind.net ?
<triablo_> Hi there!How to update the packages in Synaptic?because my friend doesnt have so many packages then me
<quux> I need to find out what if any package would contain libgdbm.so.2
<cnkrtdsko> does anyone have have idea why it wont let me partition during the instalation even though i have over 80 gigs free?
<gnomefreak> quux: what is rpmfind?
<Hobbsee> quux: packages.ubuntu.com
<quux> Thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems quux
<quux> gnomefreak: it is a web repository that lets you search by a particular file, to see what packages contain it
<gnomefreak> quux: ahhhh ok ty
<gopi> ty
<gopi> web repository that lets you search by a particular file, to see what packages contain it
<gopi> * knj has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Hobbsee> quux: also, apt-cache search packagename and apt-cache show packagename
<gopi> * knj has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<gopi> web repository that lets you search by a particular file, to see what packages contain it
<gopi> * knj has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<Hobbsee> gopi: why the spam?
<quux> Hobbsee: I need the reverse of that ... name a file and find out what package *contains* that file
<gopi> oops sorry !
<Hobbsee> quux: packages.ubuntu.com - it has a section for that
<G-Mac> does anyone know why it is not letting me parition during installation even though i have over 80 gigs free?
<gopi> really sorry by mistake !
<Hobbsee> G-Mac: any error messages?
<gnomefreak> gopi: you were banned for that same thing were you not?
<Hobbsee> gopi: it's ok, just dont repeat it please :P
<vincenz> What is ubuntu dapper?
<Hobbsee> !tell vincenz about dapper
<G-Mac> only the network autoconfiguration failed one. but im not worries about that right now
<quux> Ah, well, duh ... all I had to do was scroll ... please award me the idiot of the day ribbon
<vincenz> can I go from breezy to dapper  without install cds?
<gopi> gnomefreak: no not for that... i was for because of proxy i guess
<IdleOne> vincenz:  not yet
<vincenz> it has some packages I need
<Hobbsee> vincenz: yes, it's called a dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: oh?
<vincenz> like libgpod
<gopi> Hobbsee: yes i have errors... one sec
<IdleOne> !tell vincenz  about flight4
<vincenz> and the newest gtkpod (I have a 5th G ipod)
<IdleOne> Hobbsee:  perhaps not yet was a baddly worded answer ()
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: perhaps.  i'd heard that dist-upgrades were possible using that program.  incredibly unsafe, but possible
<blacking> bye all
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade has not been tested as much as it should have been so its kind of a toss of the coin for now
<IdleOne> Hobbsee:  thats why I said not yet because of the risks to breaking system
<cnkrtdsko> Hobbsee: aside from the network error, i get no errors when trying to partition. it just wont let me. and i have over 80 gigs free
<Hobbsee> cnkrtdsko: hmmm...
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: true
<gopi> Ok here it is... when I try to install mythtv Iam getting errors, I used, sudo apt-get install mythtv
<vincenz> so how do I do a dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> !info mythtv
<Hobbsee> !tell vincenz about dapper
<vincenz> or it's recommended to wait?
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<IdleOne> vincenz:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Toma-> !mythtv
<ubotu> hmm... mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<cnkrtdsko> Hobbsee: should i jsut use something like partition magic instead?
<gnomefreak> gopi: do you have multiverse enabled in the source.list?
<Hobbsee> vincenz: see the factoid that ubotu sent you
<vincenz> thx
<Hobbsee> cnkrtdsko: you could try, 'im not sure
<gopi> gnomefreak: yes !
<cnkrtdsko> boo...ok
<setuid> How do I get nautilus to show drives as icons on the desktop?
<setuid> I'm using sawfish as my wm, and this _used_ to work
<setuid> Now I see no drives, when I plug in devices
<bob_> hello i installed language packages, but the additional lang doesn't work. When envoking login i get message "language cz_CZ.UTF-8 does not exist". What is wrong?
<gnomefreak> gopi: waiting for an error here
<vincenz> IdleOne: that didn't work "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gnomefreak> vincenz: you have to change the repos from breezy to dapper or whatever your going to
<IdleOne> vincenz:  good then it means your system should be breaking within the next hour or so
<vincenz> ah
<gopi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9530
<gnomefreak> vincenz: be warned your computer may not work after dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> should=shoulnt
<vincenz> may not work to what extent?
<setuid> Anyone?
<gnomefreak> gopi: dapper or breezy?
<gopi> gnomefreak: breezy
<gnomefreak> vincenz: may not work at all
<IdleOne> vincenz:  as in your going to swear we did something to make it break and the hate us :/
<gnomefreak> gopi: try sudo apt-get -f install
<vincenz> gnomefreak: well yes but for certain specific bordercase scenarios?
<bob_> 14:02 < bob_> hello i installed language packages, but the additional lang doesn't work. When envoking login i get message "language cz_CZ.UTF-8 does not
<bob_>               exist". What is wrong?
<vincenz> gnomefreak: or for the center of the gaussian curve ?
<setuid> bob_: No need to repeat
<cello_rasp> whats the command for the disk burning dialog?
<setuid> bob_: If someone knows, they'll answer.
<gnomefreak> vincenz: may not boot (dapper is not stable in any sense of the word)
<setuid> cello_rasp: cdrecord
<vincenz> damn
<gopi> gnomefreak: done... then ?
<tk> hey, does Totem have an inherent problem with having audio lag behind video?
<gnomefreak> vincenz: dapper will be released in april
<vincenz> gnomefreak: is it possible to steal certain packages out of the repo "like libgpod and gtkpod"?
<gnomefreak> gopi: did it do anything?
<vincenz> gnomefreak: released in april and it's still not halfstable??
<cello_rasp> setuid: for gnome
<gnomefreak> vincenz: those have not been backported so no
<gnomefreak> vincenz: define half stable?
<setuid> cello_rasp: xcdroast
<vincenz> gnomefreak: you'd think that it'd be at least semistable except for certain borderline cases
<gopi> gnomefreak: Reading package lists... Done
<gopi> Building dependency tree... Done
<gopi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> vincenz: unstable = may break without notice one day work next day not work
<bob_> setuid: hmm
<cello_rasp> setuid: the one that comes with gnome . not xcdroast, not gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> gopi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<setuid> gnomefreak: Any idea on my question above?
<vincenz> gnomefreak: yes but typically those cases are rare
<gnomefreak> vincenz: no they are not rare
<setuid> cello_rasp: I have no idea, I don't run gnome (or KDE)
<vincenz> crud
<vincenz> oh well
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh ok !
<gnomefreak> vincenz: its not in beta form yet
<vincenz> I'll have to boot to winidows then
<vincenz> gnomefreak: and they plan to release it in less than 2 months o.O?
<setuid> cello_rasp: I prefer cdrecord, its much faster, lower resource utilization, and besides, who wants to "watch" a CD burn?
<setuid> vincenz: Of course, dapper rocks
<cello_rasp> any gnome users know what the program is when a blank disk is launched?
<vincenz> it's not even beta!
<setuid> vincenz: Been running it here, works great
<setuid> vincenz: Linux doesn't have "beta"
<vincenz> you know what I mean
<setuid> Well, most Linux applications anyway
<setuid> No, actually I don't
<vincenz> semistable
<setuid> There is no "beta"
<setuid> It just is
<vincenz> ....
<setuid> No, Unstable will ALWAYS be unstable
<vincenz> as ini "works in most cases"
<gnomefreak> setuid: thats not entirely true since dapper beta is gonna be released on march 23
<vincenz> setuid: there are varying degrees of unstability
<vincenz> like "will never work" to "will nearly always work"
<setuid> vincenz: Depends on context, in this case, no, there are no varying degrees, its very clear cut and dry.
<vincenz> I consider "beta" to be on the right side of that scale
<setuid> vincenz: Use Breezy
<vincenz> setuid:  I need gtkpod that can handle video
<setuid> You want stable, working, secure packages... use Breezy
<setuid> vincenz: Then build it from source, that's what I do
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: sorry, missed a bit. Why can't you shrink your Windows partition with the installer?
<setuid> Or build a .deb from the compiled source
<vincenz> setuid: I tried, it gave me compile errors
<setuid> vincenz: Then fix the compile errors, don't break everything else
<Morfosomo> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<setuid> gtkpod (from source) and amarok (from source), works great here
<vincenz> setuid: parsing errors... I take that to be the root of a deep problem
<setuid> vincenz: pastebot them
<setuid> vincenz: What was your configure and compile line?
<setuid> What CFLAGS?
<vincenz> no
<setuid> No?
<vincenz> somewhere deep "parse error on &&"
<vincenz> "parse error on __exception__"
<setuid> Ok, if you don't want to solve the problem, and insist on creating 347 others, go ahead.
<setuid> pastebot the whole thing
<vincenz> setuid: I know c++... I know superficial problems from deep problems
<setuid> vincenz: I build software, thousands of times per-week, I'm very good at debugging this...
<vincenz> setuid: you prersume to know the application
<setuid> And it works for me, so the issue is on your end
<vincenz> setuid: the video version?
<setuid> I KNOW the application, I've filed patches agaisnt gtkpod (well, libgpod, which gtkpod uses)
<vincenz> setuid: first it wouldn't detect /usr/include/mp4.h
<soundray> setuid: not you again.
<vincenz> setuid: so I fixed config.h and patched it
<vincenz> setuid: then it gave me that compile error on /.../system/something.c
<setuid> vincenz: That is your underlying problem, you didn't point to the right loation with configure
<setuid> soundray: What?
<vincenz> setuid: I have to point it where "/usr/include/" is o.O
<vincenz> that's a system include directory
<setuid> vincenz: Did you install libmp4v2-dev:?
<vincenz> setuid: yes
<soundray> setuid: publicizing your *great* experience.
<setuid> Did you check what failed in config.log?
<vincenz> setuid: it kept failing
<vincenz> setuid: so I manually changed the define of ocnfig.h
<setuid> soundray: No, in this particular area, I have experience. I could care less how great or miniscule it is.
<setuid> vincenz: Right, that was the wrong fix
<vincenz> even after fully aclocal && autoconf && automake
<setuid> shrug, works here, your system is at fault
<setuid> When you satisfy the dependencies, without hacking config.h to "trick" it, it works fine.
<vincenz> setuid: tell me why it doesnt know about "/usr/include"
<soundray> setuid: you could or couldn't?
<setuid> It does, check config.log
<vincenz> how dumb must it be not to know about "/usr/include"
<setuid> Well, without knowing what your configure line, output and build output showed, I can't help you.
<setuid> If you refuse to pastebot it so we can take a look, you're on your own.
* gnomefreak wonders what he is trying to compile and if hes tried sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<vincenz> eurgh
<vincenz> fine
<setuid> vincenz: And which version are you building?
<setuid> CVS HEAD? Release?
<vincenz> latest release
<vincenz> aka the tar from sourceforge
<vincenz> 99-2
<cnkrtdsko> soundray: i just thought of something, would my drive have to be FAT32 in order to partition it?
<setuid> gnomefreak: Any ideas on my Nautilus issue above?
<gnomefreak> cnkrtdsko: the ubuntu disk can partion anything
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: no, but you have to create empty space before you can partition it.
<gnomefreak> setuid: i didnt see it
<andy_> cucu :)
<setuid> gnomefreak: "How do I get nautilus to show drives as icons on the desktop?"
<cnkrtdsko> thats the problem. i have lots of empty space...it jsut wont partition so i can put ubuntu on one, and have windows on the other...
<setuid> This used to work, and after a clean format/reinstall, it no longer does
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: no, you haven't.
<setuid> cnkrtdsko: gparted?
<vincenz> setuid: mind if we privmsg?
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: currently all your space is occupied by the Windows partition.
<setuid> vincenz: Let's join #vincenz
<cnkrtdsko> setuid: pparted?
<cnkrtdsko> soundray: your right...
<setuid> cnkrtdsko: gparted
* gnomefreak thinks when you mount the drive its puts icon on desktop but really i would read the starter guide it should be in there iirc
<cnkrtdsko> setuid: gparted?
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: don't listen to setuid, he's too far advanced for us.
<cnkrtdsko> ok
<setuid> gparted - partition editor for GNOME
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: for gparted you'd have to be running Linux first.
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: stick with the installer.
<NET||abuse> what version of gcc is breezy kernel built with?
<cnkrtdsko> soundray: so if i have 120gigs of space belonging to windows, how can i cut that down so i have free space to use for a ubuntu partiton?
<gnomefreak> iirc the installer uses gparted :(
<Haaskaaja> how to install .deb files?
<IdleOne> NET||abuse:  gcc 4 by default
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: 3.4
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<navaneeth> does anyone know how to find and configure canon printer drivers for ubuntu?
<_jason> NET||abuse: the kernel is 3.4, they couldn't get it to build with 4
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: at some point during the process, the installer offers you to use parted (not gparted, gnomefreak) to shrink your Win partition.
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: dapper kernel was built with 4 all the rest were 3.4
<cnkrtdsko> oh ok. so i should do that
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: take it up on that offer and reduce it to 20 or so GB.
<cnkrtdsko> yeah, ok. i will brb then :)
<cnkrtdsko> thanks
<cnkrtdsko> :)
<soundray> cnkrtdsko: hope it works for you this time.
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: check the hardware site than if you cant find there i would google (if noone answers in here)
<caitlin> morning
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell navaneeth about hardware
<pixael> hey a quick one dudes its probably pretty lame but where can I find my includes im istalling vmware and its giving me the error What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pixael> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<navaneeth> how will i configure it?
<caitlin> anyone happen to know of any guides for getting per site .htaccess working on breezy badger, after a morning of thumping this thing round google i still can't lock myself out of my site :P
<caitlin> apache2 sorry
<gnomefreak> you cant configure anything without the drivers
<gnomefreak> well you could but would be usless
<Morfosomo> pixeal you need the actual headers of your current kernel,.. try synaptic for headers and try the ones that match your current kernel
<soundray> navaneeth: what printer do you have/
<soundray> ?
<navaneeth> i know i will get a .tar.gz something file. Then what?
<pixael> shweet morf
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, gnomefreak, _jason: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw NET||abuse
<navaneeth> i have a canon bjc 2100 sp printer.
<gnomefreak> navaneeth:  you need to cd to where its saved than unpack it with tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: than read the README or INSTALL files to get all the depends and for instructions
<navaneeth> Thank you. I will try.
<soundray> gnomefreak: navaneeth's printer has gimpprint drivers. Are you sure he needs to do all this?
<gnomefreak> no if he has gimp drivers he doesnt need to do that
<gnomefreak> i thought brother was unsupported
* gnomefreak thought i read that somewhere
<soundray> gnomefreak: canon, not brother.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhh
<soundray> navaneeth: ubuntu comes with a driver for your printer.
<navaneeth> ok. so i just need to plug and play?
<gnomefreak> he should beable to set that in cups
<soundray> navaneeth: not quite.
* gnomefreak brb 
<nao23>  Hi, is this the place one can come for answers?
<soundray> navaneeth: You are running gnome?
<navaneeth> yes
<nao23> that's nice
<soundray> navaneeth: System-Admin-Printing, tell it to add a new printer.
<navaneeth> i am now doing that
<gnomefreak> nao23: ask your question if someone knows they will answer or give me 5 mins and i will try to answer
<gopi> demo_ln is a symbolic link to demo...... I did cat demo_ln in that symbolic link path but its saying cat: demo_ln: No such file or directory
<soundray> navaneeth: is it detected automatically?
<navaneeth> no
<soundray> navaneeth: how is it connected?
<nao23> ok, my question is  : is there a standard driver for an ati video card, because i cant seem to findd one for mine and my system freezes weverytime  start it
<gopi> am i doing anything wrong ? Isnt it possible to cat demo_ln ?
<nao23> (dam i suck at typing)
<soundray> !tell nao23 about ati
<soundray> nao23: read the message from ubotu pls.
<navaneeth> can you wait a second please. i am going through the dropdown list.
<navaneeth> ok. so there is "bjc-2100" and "bjc-210sp". Note that it is 210.
<flevour> hi all
<flevour> do you know of any commands to figure out which character encoding has a file?
<gnomefreak> nao23: you mean for 3d?
<soundray> navaneeth: pick one or the other. I would start with 2100
<nao23> well, i have a radeon x600 card and as soon as i logon the system freezes
<nao23> i read my output and it seems to be the video card
<navaneeth> when i start installing the driver it asks for a "ppd" file.
<gnomefreak> nao23: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and make sure everything is correct
<shukhrat> can install mysql without dependies ?
<variant> navaneeth: get it from your printer driver disk
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: it wont work than
<nao23> gnomefreak :  thx i'll try that
<gnomefreak> gimp has a site you may need to get that file from
<shukhrat> it is 2 day that i cannot intsall mysql ! :(
<navaneeth> you mean like a location in my filesytem?
<_jason> shukhrat: mysql is in the repositories
<gnomefreak> nao23: after fixing it reboot see if it works
<soundray> navaneeth: if you have the foomatic-filters-ppds package installed, you will find a ppd for your printer in usr/share/ppd/Canon/Canon-BJC-2100-bjc600.ppd.gz
<shukhrat> how install mysql ?
<kristof> hi there! could someone plz send me the LibGL.so.1.2 from MESA ?
<variant> navaneeth: get it from the cd containing the drivers that you got with your printer.. or the net
<_jason> ubotu: tell shukhrat about lamp
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: sudo apt-get install lamp
<variant> kristof: is it missing ong your systyem?
<_jason> gnomefreak: there's no lamp package "P
<variant> kristof: do a slocate LibGL.so
<gnomefreak> _jason: oops :(
<fatbrain> there's a package named libdbus-1-1 that's in the breezy devel repo, how can I *enable* that in my sources.list?
<_jason> shukhrat: the mysql server is just 'mysql-server' but the link from ubotu will tell you how to setup php, mysql, and apache if you want that
<gnomefreak> fatbrain: breezy devel repo?
<_jason> !info libdbus dapper
<_jason> !info libdbus-1-1 dapper
<navaneeth> ok. whwn i opened it this"missing asterisk in column 1 at.........." comes
<dooglus> !info libdbus-1-1
<ubotu> libdbus-1-1: (simple interprocess messaging system), section devel, is optional. Version: 0.36.2-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 216 kB, Installed size: 400 kB
<gnomefreak> _jason: hold on ill apt-cache search it
<shukhrat> jason it say E: Counldn't find package lamp
<gnomefreak> nm you found it
<_jason> shukhrat: the mysql server is just 'mysql-server' but the link from ubotu will tell you how to setup php, mysql, and apache if you want that
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: there is no package lamp im sorry
<elro> Hi there, I have installed dapper flight 4, but am having problems using cups-pdf, I can't seem to see a pdf printer detected. any ideas?
<fatbrain> gnomefreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/ :S
<_jason> fatbrain: that just breezy main
<_jason> s/that/that's
<nao23> and 1 more question, is 686-smp this the version i need for my dual cpu pentium 4 ?
<soundray> navaneeth: what have you done, and where do you see this error?
<soundray> nao23: yes.
<nao23> cool
<nao23> thx
<Morfosomo> dual cpu or dual core?
<nao23> dual core
<nao23> sorry
<soundray> nao23: it's the same in any case.
<nao23> :-)
<navaneeth> i opened the file you asked me to. it comen in a small screen in the middle of the screen.( sorry, i am very new to linux as you can see)
<elkbuntu> a lamp info package (like the build-essential package) would be a nice addition to the release after dapper... whatever it's going to be called
<Morfosomo> soundray you sure? smp for a single chip config?
<kristof> i have fglrx installed an running i only need the mesa libGl.so.1.2 from Mesa, ati dirvers overrided it ....i guess =)
<gnomefreak> dapper is keeping its name
<soundray> Morfosomo: to make use of the dual core capability, yes.
<soundray> Morfosomo: also, if you want to use Hyperthreading on a single core, you need smp
<rambo3> even its color ? crapper color
<gnomefreak> rambo3: what color?
<rambo3> zi brown
<nao23> i looked it up, this is my cpu Intel Pentium D processor 820 dual-core
<fatbrain> _jason: I can't install the libdbus-1-1 from my dapper flight-4, any suggestsions? (it is not installable)
<gnomefreak> rambo3: yes that is the ubuntu color
<_jason> fatbrain: dapper has libdbus-1-2
<Morfosomo> interesting stuff
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak i never said dapper was changing it's name... i meant the release that will be 6.10
<fatbrain> _jason: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhhh
<soundray> navaneeth: what do you use to install ubuntu packages? Synaptic or apt-get?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i cant remember if they decided on a project name for it yet or not. i know eager eagle was a strong consideration
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i havent heard what it is yet i thought i heard somewhere mark already had the name picked though
<navaneeth> i don't know.
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i heard that too
!lilo:*! New channel: ##spamback (for the discussion of spam fighting ideas and techniques)
<soundray> navaneeth: do you still have the New Printer dialog open?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i'd be interested to know if he's chosen one, and if so, what it is. i'm not a fan of the 'eager eagle' idea, as it makes ubuntu sound try-hard
<navaneeth> yes.
<soundray> Have you selected Local Printer and the Printer Port?
<Dyss> hello
<soundray> navaneeth, Have you selected Local Printer and the Printer Port?
<navaneeth> i selected "local printer" but there is no where to select a port
<salah> h
<soundray> navaneeth: okay, when you click Forward, do you get to where you select the driver?
<navaneeth> ok. sorry .i found what you said. so which port shoul i select?
<soundray> navaneeth: the one where your printer is connected, probably something like USB #1 or /dev/usblp0 or /dev/usb/lp0
<navaneeth> how do i know?
<shukhrat> takedown
<tux> Hello. Somebody knows how to install firefox-1.5 from apt-get in ubuntu breezy?
<shukhrat> takedown ti zdes ?
<salah> Can I setup fonts in Ubuntu?
<sedric> if i have 5.0.4 installed then i want to upgrade with the new cd, can i just upgrade or do i have to reinstall
<gnomefreak> tux it will not be ported for breezy but you can install it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tux about ff1.5
<takedown> shukhrat: write in ru channel
<soundray> navaneeth: there aren't that many choices.
<gnomefreak> tux: read the pm for instructions for installing it and make sure you leave ff1.0.7 on your pc
<gnomefreak> sedric: you can apt-get upgrade to breezy
<shukhrat> jason it's not work again (MySQL) again asking  for depen.
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: does it give you option to install the depends?
<shukhrat> no
<gopi> gnomefreak: I have upgraded as you said by doing "sudo apt-get -f install" and then when I did "sudo apt-get install mythtv" still error......
<sedric> can you set apt-get to use a cd?
<gnomefreak> gopi: what is the error again please
<navaneeth> in my sytsem it seems there are. first few: parallel port 1(Canon),parallel port 2(epson) then usb port from 1 to 10.
<gnomefreak> sedric: i dont think you can uupgrade using cd
<gnomefreak> install cd will give you clean install
<sedric> gnomefreak: ok, thats a bummer
<gnomefreak> sedric: you have packages that are not on the cd
<soundray> navaneeth: USB #1 then (like I said above).
<gnomefreak> gopi: make sure you have multiverse enabled not the backports
<sedric> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> sedric: yw
<navaneeth> nope. didn't work. got the same error message.
<soundray> navaneeth: what error message, and where?
<gopi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9532
<Dyss> I'm trying to instal Ubuntu on an old computer and after I type server I get some addresses (I believe) and "Call Trace: Bad EIP value Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I got something similar with Debian. Can anyone help?
<gopi> gnomefreak: Yes I changed Universe to multiverse ....
<navaneeth> "missing asterisk in column 1 at /usr/share/ppd/...the file" and in the center of the screen in a small window.
<gnomefreak> gopi: you need both universe and multiverse
<navaneeth> sorry soundray. have to go.i will try again later. Thanks anyways.
<setuid> gnomefreak: The fix for nautilus was gconf-editor
<soundray> navaneeth: okay.
<setuid> /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
* gnomefreak hates desktop icons :(
<gopi> gnomefreak: sorry looks like both Universe and Multiverse are there.... my screen shot of Repositiries.... plz look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9533
<setuid> gnomefreak: I do too, except when they're for external media
<setuid> root@angst:~ # ls /media/
<setuid> cdrom  cdrom0  sda1  sdc1  sdd1  sdd2  sde  sdf1  sdg1  sdh1  usb  usb0  zip
<setuid> I wish it would use symbolic names in /media/
<gopi> gnomefreak: its correct right ? both Universe and Multiverse are there right ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste me everything in that file to pastebin please
<gopi> gnomefreak : ok
<sj> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<gopi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9534
<setuid> How do I revert to a previous version of a .deb package?
<sj> so, last time i upgraded from hoary to breezy, everything broke, i remember getting weird perl messages with dpkg after apt-getting everything
<sj> and it's happening again
<sj> has anyone experienced this?
<setuid> sj: might help to know the message
<sj> it's pretty long
<sj> don't want to flood the channel, it's basically giving out about the locale
<sj> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<sj> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_GB:en_US:en", LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "en_GB"
<gnomefreak> gopi: put a # infront of the cdrom repo and take the # away from lines 32 and 33  than save close run sudo apt-get update
<sj> says that everytime it's preparing a package.
<gnomefreak> sj: please use pastebint o paste there is no pasting in here
<sj> and thus, nothing gets installed properly
<sj> gnomefreak: k, sorry
<Dyss> No one know?
<gnomefreak> Dyss: what were you asking
<Dyss> Dyss I'm trying to instal Ubuntu on an old computer and after I type server I get some addresses (I believe) and "Call Trace: Bad EIP value Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I got something similar with Debian. Can anyone help?
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> sj: try sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> gopi: after update is done than try to apt-get install it if not go to synaptic and try to grab it
<koin> hi, i'm tryin to compile gaim2 but I get this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<koin> . Any solution ?
<gnomefreak> Dyss: no im not real sure of that
<_jason> koin: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<gnomefreak> koin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dyss> ok, thanks anyway
* gnomefreak brb need a smoke
<koin> thanks _jason, gnomefreak, it works fine
<gopi> gnomefreak: ## or # in front of cdrom ?
<_jason> gopi: just put a #
<gopi> ok !
<as_284> hello
<_jason> as_284: hi
<as_284> does anyone can help me confiure my wi-fi card
<tyler_> i wanna get my all-in-one machine to work, how can i do that? its a brother mfc 5200c?
<_jason> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Loevborg> Can anyone recommend a cheapo inkjet printer for use with ubuntu and macos x?
<_jason> ubotu: tell tyler_ about print
<_jason> tyler_: checkout those sites to see if they can help
<gnomefreak> gopi: one is fine you can use 1 or 2 # doesnt matter
<gnomefreak> gopi: the # tells the os to ignore that line (its called a comment)
<gnomefreak> Loevborg: empson
<gnomefreak> epson
<gnomefreak> well atleast mine works with min set up
<osku_> #ubuntu-fi
<gnomefreak> osku_: are you trying to join that channel?
<hikenboot> anyone in here know what the CONFIG_ option in the kernel for dma support of IDE is?
<Loevborg> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> loeyw
<setuid> How do I revert to a previous version of a package?
<setuid> I need to back hal down to the last version
<gopi> gnomefreak: dammit I did the following after changing sources.list, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install and finally when I did sudo apt-get install mythtv, same error :(
<Toma-> setuid, via apt?
<setuid> Toma-: Sure, that'll do. What's the syntax?
<gnomefreak> gopi: did you take the # away from those 2 lines?
<rambo3> gopi useing freevo?
<gopi> gnome yes I did... do u want to check that sources.list again?
<Toma-> 1 moment plz
<gopi> rambo3: freevo means ?
<dooglus> !powernowd
<ubotu> dooglus: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> gopi: give me a min ill give you a list you can replace yours with
<edan> hi
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok !
<dooglus> can someone help me with powernowd please?  I can't get it to run.
<rambo3> http://freevo.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Toma-> setuid, is the old version available by apt?
<setuid> Toma-: How would I know?
<setuid> I don't think apt lists multiple versions of a package
<Toma-> setuid, diod you install this newer version via dpkg or apt?
<Ng> apt-cache show foo  will show you all the available versions of package foo
<setuid> Toma-: Via apt
<gopi> gnomefreak: plz check if its correct, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9535
<setuid> I need to back it down (revert) to the previous version
<gnomefreak> ok gopi go into that file again and get rid of everything you have and paste whats on this site to it please http://pastebin.com/576677
<Toma-> setuid, ahh.now youre making it tricky :)
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok
<Ng> setuid: apt keeps recently downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ - you may be able to dig the old version out of there and install it with dpkg
<adub> what is one unique characteristic that seperates Ubuntu from the other Linux distributions??
<gnomefreak> gopi: after that run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> gopi: than open synaptic and search mythtv and install it from there
<Toma-> setuid, try what Ng just said, but also,k if you updated from apt to a newer version, youll be hard press to find the old version...
<setuid> Ng: I don't think I can dpkg -i a package when a newer one is installed, and I've done an 'apt-get clean' anyway
<gnomefreak> adub: the release secheduals and the updates
<koin> How can i check glib version ?
<Toma-> setuid, yeh u can
<aal2000> How stable are the latest development CDs?
<gnomefreak> setuid: man dpkg
<Ng> setuid: you can, dpkg doesn't tend to check such things, but if you've cleaned then you may not have it anymore ;/
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok
<skaja> how do i play real media video files in totem?
<gnomefreak> aal2000: depends if you mean stable as in not going to break they are not
<packman_e> hey all
<adub> When did Ubuntu first come into existence
<gnomefreak> koin: apt-cache policy glib
<aal2000> gnomefreak: by break what do you mean?
<aal2000> Are they upgradable throughotu the development process until the final release?
<setuid> Ng: So I should locate the previous .deb and just dpkg -i it, and it'll replace the newer version with the older version?
<Ng> aal2000: yes
<gnomefreak> aal2000: break = doesnt work wont boot packages are broken
<Ng> setuid: it should do, yes
<aal2000> gnomefreak because of what?
<koin> I get : W: Unable to locate package glib
<koin> . How can I install glib ?
<stjepan> hello
<aal2000> Where can the latest CD be found of dapper pre-release?
<gnomefreak> aal2000: because its in development that means they are changing things and those things cause others to break
<[balayhashi] > My system is too heavy: can someone tell me where I can find good reading material for understand how to optimize ubuntu/linux ?
<gnomefreak> koin: search for it in synaptic
<Kwame> hello
<southern> hi all
<stjepan> I used fglrx 8.20.x driver on slackware. Then I switched to Ubuntu dapper and now I use latest 8.22.5 fglrx driver. Now I always get "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" error, even if I use xorg.conf from slackware. Whats the problem? :(
<southern> I've got probleme with dyndns ...
<Toma-> [balayhashi] , biggest thing you can do its remove startup script you dont need and get a lighter window manager and initng
<Toma-> stjepan, join #ubuntu+1
<packman_e> guys, is there a way to install or convert a program that is in .tar format, so that it registers with apt/synaptic please?
<southern> I followed the official describe (ubuntu.org)
<Toma-> packman_e, yep. checkinstall
<Toma-> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I heard checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<HymnToLife> can anyone help me out to set up an internet connection sharing ?
<HymnToLife> the wiki page is not clear at all :/
<southern> but cron doesn't do anything
<aal2000> Anyone running unstable?
<packman_e> thank you,  i will check it out now
<NRG88> hikenboot, where can i change the main menu icon?
<southern> cron is running
<NRG88> it's not the gnome-main-menu.svg :(
<Toma-> aal2000, unstable?
<southern> but doesn't run dyndns_update.sh
<southern> anybody idea?
<aal2000> Dapper pre-release snapshot type thing
<dooglus> adub: version 4.10 was the first release, and was released on October 20, 2004.
<[balayhashi] > Toma : thanks
<Toma-> aal2000, lots of people in #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> read the topic plz.
<edson>  speek portuguese?
<as_284> _jason. thanks but I already read all the info available in ubuntu
<ubuntu234> hola
<blase> I just did a clean-default install of ubuntu and it's mostly great, but I can't seem to find the smbmnt (smbmount?) command even though the smbclient package is installed -- do I need to "activate" the package somehow?
<salah> How can I install ? gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x
<ubuntu234> alguien habla espaol?
<as_284> but still doeset work
<southern> anybody use dyndns_update????
<Toma-> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> !es
<salah> C compiler for Mediaplayer
<edson> Algum do Brasil?
<setuid> Are there any spiffy daily-diary type apps for Ubuntu (gtk+/kde, doesn't matter to me)? apt-cache doesn't show any for 'diary' or 'notes' that are desktop-specific.
<dradul> ubuntu234, usa #ubuntu-es en vez de este canal.
<Toma-> salah, "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4"
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<njan> setuid, what do you mean over and above a groupware client like evolution?
<_jason> as_284: be more specific about what fails, I probably can't help you, but someone else might be able to
<setuid> njan: That's too heavy, and isn't a "diary", that's a PIM
<njan> setuid, which is why I asked what you meant over and above a groupware client and what you specifically meant by 'diary' ;)
<edson> Algum sabe como instalar o firefox 1.5?
<blase> anybody?
<setuid> njan: Just something simple that shows the month/day, and allows me to jot notes and ideas
<Morfosomo> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<setuid> OSX has a bunch of these kinds of apps, free-flowing thought diary stuff
<setuid> Something I can pop up, click on a day, add a note or thought, and close.
<edson> No entendi?
<gnomefreak> aal2000:  you do know that when we say unstable we dont mean like etch unstable we me in testing/alpha stages pre beta
<blase> setuid: try mypages :-P
<southern> GUYS anybody uses dyndns_update ???????
<southern> pls help
<Morfosomo> edson Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<njan> setuid, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird.html
<Toma-> southern, no, but what the problem?
<_jason> edson: faz isto para falar com mais brazileiros: /join #ubuntu-br
<njan> setuid, how about that? (or mozilla calendar)
<mtxvla001> oyaaaaa
<setuid> njan: calendar sucks, slow and requires a browser. If I'm going to use a browser, I'll just use a wiki or something.
<setuid> BhAaD: mypages isn't in Ubuntu
<Kwame> vipi
<mtxvla001> poa
<setuid> er, blase
<salah> I have to use make cmd forinstalling mpgplayer.But terminal says make cmdnotfound
<Kwame> baadaye mwanangu
<mtxvla001> cul
<southern> Toma-: I followed the official ubuntu dyndns howto
<setuid> blase: What did you mean?
<_jason> salah: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<southern> but it doesn't run automatically (cron)
<zhangyang> Is there a Chinese people?
<Toma-> southern, is cron running?
<blase> setuid: oh I see you don't want to use a browser, nm
<as_284> _jason: thanks again, the problem seems to be that it cannot take a IP from the DHCP server
<southern> yes
<hikenboot> NRG88: sorry i dont know
<southern> I tested
<Toma-> southern, did you add an entry to crontab?
<setuid> blase: Just something quick and easy I can load up and write into, and close down again, something that doesn't require net access
<southern> other jobs run well...
<zhangyang> hi everybody
<salah> thanks man
<salah> U know a lot
<setuid> njan: I'll see how fast sunbird launches
<southern> yes "0 * * * * sh /root/dyndns_update.sh"
<gnomefreak> zhangyang: there is a chinese channel but i cant remember the country sode (atleast im sure there is one)
<zhangyang> sorry I don't know what did you mean.
<_jason> !zh
<ubotu> _jason: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<southern> zhangyang magyar vagy?
<gnomefreak> !ch
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> #ubuntu-zh for chinese iirc
<blase> damn, I need a better irc client
<gopi> gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: ?
<WKC> i tried to install a kernel module to use my wireless card and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/25 , has someone any idea what i am doing wrong?
<gnomefreak> blase: use irssi :)
<packman_e> hey guys, can anyone reccomend any good printed books for beginners based on debian/ubuntu
<blase> well, I am... but I'm doing it command-style over ssh
<oklinux> my Solicited TCP Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED) how do I fix this ?
<southern> Toma-
<zhangyang> Who can tell me how can i use Chinese to write.
<keendle> is it possible to install ubuntu with xfce as default desktop without ever touching gnome (excluding the dependencies)?
<blase> and I haven't had irc commands memorized in a looong time
<southern> any idea?
<gnomefreak> blase: irssi is cli based
<Toma-> southern, yo
<gopi> gnomefreak: I did sudo apt-get update and everything got fetched except at the last it showed as follows....
<Toma-> southern, nope. does that script its running exist?
<gopi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multi/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<gopi> Reading package lists... Done
<gopi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<_jason> packman_e: o'reilly books are usually good, I've only seen an ubuntu-specific book come out recently and it is so far only in french
<gnomefreak> keendle: not yet in april it will be
<Toma-> gopi, paste again, ill personally disconnect you.
<zhangyang> I'm first logo this chat room.Who can help me!
<salah> can I setup any exe file in Ubuntu which is only suported in windows?
<WKC> i tried to install a kernel module to use my wireless card and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/25 , has someone any idea what i am doing wrong?
<gopi> oh Toma- sorry...
<gnomefreak> gopi: sudo apt-get -f install  see if it grabs them
<zhangyang> 55555555
<gnomefreak> salah: if it runs in wine yes
<Toma-> ubotu, tell gopi about pastebin
<Toma-> ubotu, tell gopi about coc
<gnomefreak> but not all win apps will run in wine
<salah> it runs only windows . not in linux
<WKC> i tried to install a kernel module to use my wireless card and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/25 , has someone any idea what i am doing wrong????
<southern> Toma- yes its exist
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell salah about wine
<zhangyang> rtg
<Toma-> southern, and its not working....
<zhangyang> 
<gnomefreak> salah: if wine wont run it than no but wine is made to run exe files
<elkbuntu> zhangyang, stop the spamming. annoying people isnt a way to get helped
<WKC> i tried to install a kernel module to use my wireless card and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/25 , has someone any idea what i am doing wrong????
<southern> yes
<gopi> gnomefreak: I did and it said 50 not upgraded...
<southern> manually running
<gnomefreak> zhangyang: did you try joining ubuntu-zh
<salah> sir what is wine
<salah> I am not sure abt it
<gnomefreak> gopi: run sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> salah: ubotu sent you a pm about wine
<ryanpg> selecting Log Out from the gnome menu freezes X, anyone know what command spefically is run by that menu item? or how I can find that out?
<Toma-> southern, ok. whats the cron line you have? and what file is it in?
<zhangyang> This is my first time use this OS.ubuntu .But i can't use it well.can you help me?
<WKC> i tried to install a kernel module to use my wireless card and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/25 , has someone any idea what i am doing wrong????
<southern> Toma-> 0 * * * * sudo sh /root/dyndns_update.sh
<gnomefreak> zhangyang: in english we can try if you feel better using chinese type /j #ubuntu-zh
<Toma-> southern, no need for sudo
<salah> thanks
<zhangyang> #ubuntu-zh
<malv> so any total computer noobs in here that use ubuntu?
<southern> Toma-> just a minute...
<TuxAtWork> hikenboot, why can't I change the time from my gnome?
<zhangyang> #ubuntu-zh
<malv> just out of curiosity
<Toma-> southern, ok... what file is that line in?
<gnomefreak> WKC: join #ubuntu-br
<zhangyang> how
<_jason> zhangyang: /join #ubuntu-zh
<gnomefreak> zhangyang: type this exactly as i do  /join #ubuntu-zh
<Toma-> malv, yep.
<zhangyang> How can i join in it
<malv> is it fairly easy for you?
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok doing... and Iam curious what will sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  do?
<gnomefreak> zhangyang: i just showed you
<Toma-> TuxAtWork, because you need sudo to change the time...
<gnomefreak> gopi: grab updates that upgrade wont do
<Toma-> malv, im not a noob. but there are lots.
<Deep6> anyone know a channel for openssl?
<gnomefreak> like kernels and some other things
<Toma-> southern read "man 5 crontab"
<zhangyang> yes i can do
<zhangyang> but
<malv> any 80 grandmas in the crowd?
<malv> 80 year old *
<gnomefreak> its a channel
<zhangyang> I can not use chinese to write.
<kuja> malv: I'm a 19 year old male, but I think I'll get there some day.
<malv> heh
<Toma-> malv, this is a help chan.... need help? if not, move it to #ubuntu-offtopic plz :)
<salah> tar -xjf Blue-1.4.tar.bz2... It's not working to intall mpplayer
<packman_e> hey, has anyone used autodeb, what are your opinions on this software
<Deep6> kuja, that'd be a neat trick male to grandma
<gnomefreak> zhangyang: in the settings of your irc app that you are using should have that choice
<salah> it says no such dirrectory.Wht i shd do?
<Toma-> packman_e, checkinstall is better.... for distributing, just learn how to use a control file and make a deb properly...
<gnomefreak> salah: where is it saved?
<zhangyang> no chinese
<packman_e> Toma-, ok thanks, i will give autodeb a miss
<kuja> Deep6: Yeah, hopefully I can get my growup script working... growup --change-sex female --age 80
<Deep6> kuja, well good luck with that...
<Toma-> packman_e, mind you, ive never used autodeb... but if it does what the package says, it sounds risky
<salah> I m just setupping mpplayer
<packman_e> Toma-, how about autoapt
<zhangyang> oh It is too hard to me .
<Toma-> packman_e, never heard of it :P
<salah> this-- tar -xjf Blue-1.4.tar.bz2 code is notworking
<gnomefreak> salah:  you have to cd to the dir before you can unpack a tar
<gnomefreak> salah: where didyou save the tar.bz
<packman_e> the reason i ask is because the checkinstall page links to it
<Toma-> i c
<salah> home dir
<zhangyang> gnomefreak thank you very much ,but I still can't use chinese to type
<Toma-> checkinstall is all i need
<zhangyang> I think I must go to bed.
<salah> $ cd
<salah> $ tar -xjf font-arial-iso-8859-7.tar.bz2
<salah> $ sudo cp font-arial-iso-8859-7/font-arial-14-iso-8859-7/* /usr/local/share/mplayer/font/
<salah> $ tar -xjf Blue-1.4.tar.bz2
<zhangyang> byebye
<salah> I run fist 3 cmd
<gnomefreak> salah: than as long as your termin is in home (default) it should work but here try this tar -xvfz blue <tab>
<Toma-> salah, dont paste.
<Toma-> salah, have you ever read the channel topic?
<salah> no
<gnomefreak> lol Toma- does anyone ;)
<southern> re
<gnomefreak> i mean other than us
<gnomefreak> salah: type /topic in the channel to read it
<southern> re
<Toma-> note the little bit about pasting
<Toma-> i read it all the time
<gnomefreak> southern: can you try full sentences?
<Toma-> first thing to read once the channel opens up
<gnomefreak> i read it for the important notices
* gnomefreak normally plays byt the rules :)
<salah> what is my solution for mpplayer
<gnomefreak> gopi: is it installing things?
<cnkrtdsko> OMG!!! i need help. everything has gone horribly wrong!!
<gnomefreak> salah: whats wrong with mplayer?
<gnomefreak> salah: why does it have to be mpplayer (that ive never heard of)
<Toma-> cnkrtdsko, sounds fun. explain plz...
<_jason> !zh is <reply> #ubuntu-zh
<ubotu> _jason: i'm not going to learn illegal characters
<gnomefreak> lol @ fun
<_jason> oh...
<gnomefreak> lol nice try tho
<Protocol1> hello
<cnkrtdsko> i installed ubuntu. everything there is fine. but when i try to log back in to windows i get a "cannot find autochk...skipping autocheck" error then the blue screen of death
<Toma-> ubotu, zh is #ubuntu-zh
<ubotu> okay, Toma-
<geniusvicks> Does anyone know a keyboard shotcut for changing the workspace
<elkbuntu> mbr issue, tasty
<salah> tar -xjf Blue-1.4.tar.bz2 this is not working
<Toma-> wtf is autocheck....
<cnkrtdsko> i have NO idea lol
<elkbuntu> it'll be something to do with the mbr
<southern> Toma- I tried without sudo
<geniusvicks> Does anyone know a keyboard shotcut for changing the workspace
<gopi> gnomefreak: still downloading 78% over.... I will update you regularly
<gnomefreak> gopi: ok thank you i was gonna go smoke thats why i asked
<gnomefreak> than i shall return :)
<Toma-> cnkrtdsko, tried to google the error message?
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok sure :)
<Xappe> geniusvicks: in gnome, ctrl + alt + <left or right arrow>
<cnkrtdsko> also, i dont know how to: change the clock in ubuntu (i click on adjust time and date, but nothing happens), i cant access the other partitions...in fact it doesnt even show that i have a harddrive
<cnkrtdsko> im googling it now
<southern> gnomefreak do you have problems?
<WKC> i tried to install a kernel module to use my wireless card and i got this message: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/25 , has someone any idea what i am doing wrong?? PVT
<geniusvicks> Thanks Xappe
<Xappe> geniusvicks: np, have fun :)
<Toma-> WKC, tried module-assist?
<gnomefreak> southern nope not at all why do you ask?
<k31th> afternoon
<Toma-> WKC, tried actually using ubuntu? and not fedora?
<WKC> fedora
<k31th> sux
<WKC> [Toma-] : fedora 4
<gnomefreak> WKC: we dont do fedora problems join #fedora
<Toma-> WKC, this is a ubuntu help channel... not fedora
<geniusvicks> Does anyone use Blender here?
<k31th> y not use a free distro
<WKC> yes, most Fedora no response
<_jason> geniusvicks: I just started, there's also #blender and #blenderchat iirc
<Toma-> k31th, fedora is free....
<k31th> humm
<gnomefreak> fedora is free   redhat is not free
<Protocol1> yo
<gnomefreak> sure you can find redhat for free somewhere
<k31th> think ill stick with debian ubuntu gentoo
<Toma-> why is everyone so against people making money from linux :/
<k31th> its called centos
<neoginn> anyone know where i can get unbutu artwork????
<pcdog> hi
<k31th> im not
<gnomefreak> Toma-: not against it at all
<_jason> !art
<ubotu> art is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<pcdog> does anybody can help me with source based routing?
<geniusvicks> thanks jason
<neoginn> thanks
<k31th> i dont like rpm based distros
<Toma-> OMG mandriva make a product you have to buy!!! EVIL
<pcdog> i have vpn connection that doesnt gets connections
<salah> I have failed to install skin of mplayer.How canI do that
<Protocol1> yo
<Biafra> does anyone have any experience in using AOL (either via penggy or Wine-ing the AOL 7 client) as a primary net connection on Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> me neither altho i have a bunch of them just not installed ;)
<k31th> Toma-: i dont use mandriva cuz its shit
<_jason> salah: put it in ~/.mplayer/Skin/
<k31th> and id rather use a distro thats free
<Toma-> i hate it when come in here all angry and get angry at us for not supporting them... when if they NEED support, they should pay for it. not get angry at us free-helpers :(
<k31th> yes
<Toma-> k31th, how is ubuntu free?
<gnomefreak> Toma-: your kidding right?
<salah> whr i have to do that/
<k31th> im not even going to answer that
<Protocol1> trying to get my colors right
<Toma-> u know canonical have to make money from somewhere...
<gnomefreak> Toma-: ubuntu is free in every sense of the work (for us) mark pays people
<Protocol1> yo
<gnomefreak> Toma-: they make money by donation
<Biafra> right now I'm stuck using Windows and AOL but I've tried Ubuntu (hoary) before and liked it with one exception: The inablility to use anything except AOL
<nw> gday, anyone around with a clue? i aint got one :P
<Biafra> err... unable to use AOL
<Biafra> sorreh
<Toma-> rightio.
<_jason> salah: ~ just mean $HOME, so you can go to your home directory, show hidden (ctrl-h), go to '.mplayer', then go to 'Skins' or create it if it doesn't exist.  Then extract the tar.gz in there
<gnomefreak> Biafra: use breezy and there is something in repos that allows you to use alo
<gopi> gnomefreak: lol I was watching TV in xawtv and I did ful screen and minimized and again full sized and it hung up ... so had to restart :(
<gnomefreak> Biafra: i dont remember what the packages are for or called but i remember seeing them
<nw> I've been trying to install breezy onto a free partition, but i cant see my drives in the partition program when installing..
<Protocol1> test
<k31th> AOL... get a real isp
<nw> one of my drives is SATA, i belive people have had problem with that?
<gopi> gnomefreak: but luckily download is starting from where it got broke !
<damian_> is tehre a way to change it so i can type in nautilus's adress bar
<Biafra> gnomefreak: i remember what packages I need, it's just that Penggy is in Universe...
<gnomefreak> gopi: you may need to do the updates again if they all downloaded all they wil do is install
<_jason> damian_: ctrl-l
<k31th> they let aol users on freenode now ?
<Toma-> meh. cyas
<Protocol1> yo
<damian_> thx
<Biafra> doesn't that require me to have a pre-existing net connection?
<gnomefreak> Biafra: enable universe repo than
<gnomefreak> Biafra: yes
<gopi> gnomefreak: yes I did run sudo apt-get upgrade and it started download from 90%
<damian_> _jason: a way to keep it that way?
<gnomefreak> gopi: cool
<Ekushey> can anyone help me with a issue with .htaccess file?
<salah> inside .mpplayer there is no skins
<_jason> damian_: option in ssystem tools > configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/<something I can't remember, tell me if you don't find it>
<Biafra> gnomefreak: is their any way of getting the universe reop w/o needing a pre-existing net connection? AOL is my primary net connection
<gnomefreak> Biafra: no
<damian_> ah thx
<gopi> gnomefreak: its over but it said (Reading database ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<gopi> gnomefreak: at the last...
<gnomefreak> gopi: paste it all in pastebin please
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok
<Biafra> gnomefreak: can you install the penggy deb file w/o needing the universe repo?
<gnomefreak> all errors come witha  command to try
<h3ax> .. so now its the 10th time ill ask =) ..... Anybody know about a issue with Ubuntu not changeing keyboard layout specifikation to Nordic so that typing *  is possible ?
<damian_> :)
<gnomefreak> Biafra: yeah download it but again need a net connection for it
<Biafra> not a problem
<damian_>    apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry :Unknown command
* Biafra is Currently on Windows and AOL to get penggy from the hoary repo
<_jason> damian_: ? what said that
<gnomefreak> Biafra: never done this before but try to download it from another pc and burn it to disk see if you can use the disk to install it
<gopi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9539
<moonlite> how do i check if my laptop has bluetooth support. It is supposed to have it according to the manufacturers homepage
<damian_> excuse the unknown command bit xchat tried to run it as a / command i think
* h3ax runs off to a forum some where
<_jason> damian_: oh so it worked
<damian_> yeah thanks
<Biafra> gnomefreak: already have the deb file (DL'd the hoary and the (soon to be sent to me) breezy versions)
<gopi> gnomefreak: shall I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see?
<gnomefreak> gopi: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<gnomefreak> Biafra: if you want to run the breezy version you will need breezy
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok :(
<gnomefreak> gopi: are you sure there is a mythtv for 64 bit?
<xordae> I'm in the SysV runlevel config right now, and changed something for the "halt" command by accident.. anyone know what it should be set to?
<Biafra> gnomefreak: i know, i just ordered breezy over shipit, plus I have hoary already
<salah> Do I need to creat any folder inside the .mplayer
<kakei> hi i downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/dapper-live-i386.iso but i dont have CD's already but i have Dvd's if i burn it on a DVD it will work?
<damian_> any way to make rightclick commands "open in terminal" & "terminal here" first for files second for folders.
<gnomefreak> kakei: you would need the dvd image not the cd image
<kakei> gnomefreak, where is the dvd image..
<gnomefreak> kakei: im not sure if there is one since dapper is not been released yet
<gopi> gnomefreak: oops dont know about that !  Anyway when I did "sudo apt-get update" it showed something... plz see it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9540
<cnkrtdsko> hey guys, realllllllly newb question. when i see you guys talking about entering things like sudo this or sudo that, what are you talking about? where do i put all those commands in?
<damian_> _jason your a developer?
<Biafra> gnomefreak: is the security repo included in the install CD?
<gnomefreak> Biafra: not really sure
<_jason> damian_: nope
<pitti> Biafra: that would not make sure at all
<damian_> 0 ops i get it thaught underscore was an op
<pitti> Biafra: s/sure/sense/
<salah> very uncomfortable this linux
<damian_> wat they need for the next release is what i just said
<gnomefreak> gopi: you can go into the /etc/apt/sources.list again and put a # infront of the backports repo and run sudo apt-get update after you save it
<xukun> I,m getting few errors while the system is booting(the kernel I think) where can I find those errors after system startup?
<salah> simple mpplayer installation taking my whole day
<damian_> ability to rightclick and go terminal here
<pitti> Biafra: if we had known the vulnerabilities in current *-security archives at the time of the release, we had fixed them right away :)
<damian_> like kde does
<cnkrtdsko> hey guys, realllllllly newb question. when i see you guys talking about entering things like sudo this or sudo that, what are you talking about? where do i put all those commands in?
<_jason> salah: are you following the wiki guide?
<damian_> but as standard
<pitti> xukun: /var/log/kern.log
<xukun> pitti, thanks
<_jason> chii: app menu > accessories > terminal
<salah> which wiki guide sir?
<_jason> cnkrtdsko: ^
<_jason> chii: apologies
<gnomefreak> damian_: you have to install a terminal that does that and off hand i dont remember the name of it but its a context menu terminal
<Biafra> pitti: reason I ask is that penggy requires debconf which requires perl-base which is in the security repo
<cnkrtdsko> thank you :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell salah about mplayer
<gopi> gnomefreak: sorry command to open /etc/apt/sources.list plz ?
<damian_> couldnt you make a medu using a nautilus config somewhere?
<gnomefreak> gopi: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<damian_> xter "some directory"
<cnkrtdsko> _jason, are you really good with ubuntu? im having problems with my router...
<damian_> xterm "some directory"
<pitti> Biafra: the CD contains perl-base, of course; -security has just a newer version
<damian_> or xterm "$dir"
<thenuke> My friend asks how to switch out from UTF-8 since ppl in IRC are complaining about that to him :)
<_jason> cnkrtdsko: just ask the channel, if I know, I will try
<gnomefreak> damian_: not sure never tried it but im sure enough hacking around you can do it
<gnomefreak> <<<finds it easier to apt-get install
<Biafra> pitti: hmmm.... is there any way I can install the deb file manually?
<cnkrtdsko> ok well i have the D-Link Airplus DWL-G122 802.11g wireless USB adapter...and its not letting me connect...like i dont know how to get it to run.
<polymatrix> does anyone here know of a way to download all the compiler/development .debs at once, because thus far i've been trying to download each one at a time, and then it turns out that some of those .debs require .debs and so on(why don't the just put them together, i just want to be able to compile), please any help would be appreciated?
<pitti> Biafra: what do you want to do? sudo aptitude install penggy, or using the graphical tools should just do the right thing?
<xukun> pitti, the error or say the things I,m seeing while booting the system is not what is in /var/log/kernel.log
<LjL> polymatrix: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<gnomefreak> polymatrix: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gopi> gnomefreak: wow atlast sudo apt-get update was successfull ! :)
<gnomefreak> :) gopi
<pitti> xukun: erm, sorry, I mean /var/log/boot.log
<gnomefreak> now run apt-get dist-upgrade again
<damian_> ill tslk about getting it a standard feature
<LjL> polymatrix: (and why are you downloading debs *manually* anyway?)
<gnomefreak> lol LjL i gave up asking why
<LjL> gnomefreak: =)
<Biafra> pitti: since the penggy deb file is in the universe repo, would I have to have the universe repo to be able to install penggy?
* gnomefreak still trying to figure out why people come to #ubuntu for fedora help :(
<xukun> pitti, there is no /var/log/boot.log
<pitti> Biafra: yes, that would make it considerably easier
<damian_>  gnomefreak who?
<bilange_> lol @gnomefreak - where did you see this? :)
<gopi> gnomefreak: So sudo apt-get update is over... now what should i do ?
<gnomefreak> damian_: someone came in before with fedora issues
<Nazgob> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jono> anyone know if there are still problems with the ati mobility propreitary drivers and Xgl causing corruption?
<LjL> well perhaps they think ubuntu is yummy
<gnomefreak> gopi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<damian_> funny
<pitti> xukun: hm, odd; then I'm afraid you have to look in /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/syslog (they contain a whole lot of other logs, though)
<Biafra> pitti: therein lies the issue for me: AOL is my only means ot connect to the net, and I need Penggy to do so, but it's in the universe repo which needs a net connection just to get the repo
<gopi> gnomefreak: Again Need to get 21.2MB/43.3MB of archives ... lol
<Biafra> pitti: that clear matters?
<gnomefreak> once its finished it should be easy enough to install mythtv at that point (unless there is a reboot requirded
<gnomefreak> gopi: go for it it will start where it left off
<sedric> will ubuntu run ok on a P2 250mhz?
<sedric> 350MHZ
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok :)
<gnomefreak> sedric: how much ram?
<sedric> 7xx MB
<LjL> Biafra: hm perhaps i'm missing something, but can't you just download the stuff in advance?
<gnomefreak> yes
<sedric> i think 750
<sedric> ok cool
<LjL> sedric: yeah it will
<gnomefreak> sedric: should run fine
<gnomefreak> lil slow maybe but run fine
<sedric> gnomefreak: thanks!! i
<gnomefreak> yw
<Nazgob> I have a *.jar file that should be Java install program for JEdit42(i can't use apt now). What should I do with it? Gnome whats to unpack it...
<gnomefreak> <<<p2 450mhz 512 ram runs great here
<LjL> Nazgob: "java -jar filename.jar"
<LjL> Nazgob: possibly, "java -jar filename.jar -cp ."
<sedric> gnomefreak: ok great thanks
<Nazgob> hmm, gonna try it, thx. I was using wrong parameters
<tenco> hi
<Biafra> pitti: i have the .deb files, but since i can't get the repo to install penggy in aptitude or the GUI w/o a net connection, how can I install the .deb file?
<tenco> test
<sedric> gnomefreak: ubuntu is  a desktop environ hey, not ideal for server stuff?
<Bilange> dpkg -i file.deb
<pitti> Biafra: aah, I see; dapper will make this quite easy (in the file manager)
<gopi> gnomefreak: I think Goldfisch once said he has mythtv for his AMD64 system.... So i guess it must be there ?
<gnomefreak> is there an html editor that has view while you type  (dont remember what its called off hand)
<gnomefreak> sedric: its good for both
<pitti> Biafra: for now, use 'sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb'
<aeon17x> Dreamweaver?
<gnomefreak> gopi: that im not sure about
<Bilange> argh-- i always forget about sudo :P
<Biafra> pitti: thanks
<gnomefreak> aeon17x: you know better
<LjL> Biafra: just be sure that you have the correct dependencies as well, and you will be fine
<sedric> gnomefreak: really? so would you run a webserver on it?
<gnomefreak> dreamweaver dfoes run in linux
<polymatrix> cool...thank you
<gnomefreak> sedric: yes i would
<LjL> sedric: why not?
<sedric> just wondering thats all
<LjL> sedric: packages in main get quite timely security fixes
<sedric> not to sure wat are good server distros and which arnt. i just know some are aimed more at desktop while others seem betta for server
<gnomefreak> sedric: most of the packages you get from synaptic if not all of them come from ubuntu servers
<sedric> gnomefreak: ok great :-d
<sedric> then it seems like its a bit of a all rounder hey?
<gnomefreak> sedric: bsd is make for a server (in general)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu has both options
<Protocol1> does anyone else in here use limewire?
<Bilange> well.. basically it was first made for desktop use, but you can tweak your installation to be anything you want after all
<LjL> sedric: ubuntu is aimed more at the desktop. but otoh ubuntu comes from debian, and debian was always strong for server use, and while ubuntu might be slighly more cutting-edge than debian stable, it does get security updates even faster than sometimes debian does
<nw> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137577 ?
<sedric> Protocol1: i used to, but dropped it a while back. not a bug fan
<nw> i think im having problems with the install and partition because i have SATA ?
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: ask the question maybe someone will know
<nw> i would like to install on a 80gb IDE drive thou..
<Protocol1> sedric, it does spread virii to your linux?
<Morfosomo> as a rule of thumbs i have found out that splitting disks into 40gb or less helps with some disk formating issues
<sedric> Protocol1: not sure about that (dont think so) just didnt like it much, and found torrents so kinda left the p2p scence a bit
<Morfosomo> Protocol1, linux=no win virus
<gopi> nw: I too installed Ubuntu on a 80 GB SATA drive only
<gnomefreak> Morfosomo: unless your running a win server type app
<Protocol1> was going to say bugs as in crashes/unsupport
<Protocol1> if that was what he meant
<Protocol1> heh
<nw> you guys ignoring me for a reason ? :(
<Zoroaster> good day, everyone
<xordae> hey, a little problem.. i used sysv-rc-conf, and now when I wanna reboot, it shuts down after it says that Gnome unloads..
<LjL> nw: yeah, the reason for me being that i have no SATA drives. however, gopi just replied to you
<gnomefreak> nw: 2 people answered you already
<Morfosomo> gnomefreak, but then,. isint that in a way still in windows?
<salah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061...I am using this link to setup mplayer
<ndlovu> I'm wrapping my head around what it would take to enable https on my ubuntu-based apache webserver. any pointers to quick, easy howto's?
<sedric> does ubuntu not support sata?
<salah> but I am unable to setup skin
<gnomefreak> Morfosomo: i think it is in both at that point
<sedric> i am sure it does?
<nw> i wasnt aware Morfosomo was talking to me..
<nw> i assume now, they are :P
<gnomefreak> you can get a cirus in linux but it may not work like it should
<gnomefreak> sedric: yes kind of
<gnomefreak> virus even
<sedric> gnomefreak: kinda?
<sedric> gnomefreak: Thats not a real answer
<nw> My problem at the moment isnt actually with the formating, I cant SEE the drives when installing..
<gnomefreak> sedric: it supports it but im not sure how much of it works
<ndlovu> I'm looking to setup self-signed https with apache... and looking for the easy way in ;)
<nw> ubuntu install wont let me choose a hdd to install on
<Morfosomo> thats what i mean,.. the code may "get in" but it wont execute,. and if you are running some win32 platform vm api or emulator,. its still restricted to the guest operating system
<gnomefreak> sedric: i never used an sata drive
<Zoroaster> how does one view disk usage?
<nw> What im trying to do is, install it on the IDE drive.
<sedric> gnomefreak: ok, well hopefully they will adopt it soon
<gnomefreak> Morfosomo: yes i think that is right but either way it can screw up the server app
<LjL> Morfosomo: except wine, i suppose
<snowblink> Zoroaster, df -h
<snowblink> Zoroaster, or du
<gnomefreak> sedric: supposed to be good in dapper but again dont have one
<LjL> Morfosomo: (though i really doubt that many viruses would *run* on wine)
<Morfosomo> LJL wines control by default only works on the c: <_____ directory in /.wine
<gnomefreak> just keep in mind .exe files are great places to find viruses
<Morfosomo> i think want i want to say is : Linux is not afgfected by win virii
<Zoroaster> snowblink, thanks
<gnomefreak> so where ever you run  an .exe you can be affected in one way or another
<nw> install windows, lose root, gain spyware and breed viri!
<LjL> nw: install linux and gain rootkits ;)
<nw> heh
<nw> im trying.. :P
<Morfosomo> nw your sata dilema tickles my fancy,. can you give me a sec?
<koyoda> !sources
<gopi> gnomefreak: hurray successfull !
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> gopi:  :) its installed?
<Morfosomo> does onyone know if the sony rootkit works on linux?
<gnomefreak> or just the updates?
<poingpoing> Hello, does someone know where to display the install date of a linux machine?
<ezech> hi
<gnomefreak> Morfosomo: someone does i remember them talking about it
<gnomefreak> i just cant remember site or who it was :(
<gopi> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is successfull..... now I can try to install mythtv ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: yes
<auke> question: i've got 2 nic's and one wireless nic in my pentium III, when i check dmesg i see eth0: realtek, eth1:ADMtek Comet, eth2: Link up, 100Mbps, when finished booting, i run ifconfig, eth0 and eth2 are there, eth1 is missing, where dit it go?
<gopi> gnomefreak: using sudo apt-get install mythtv right ?
<dooglus> I can't get tar's --exclude flag to work.  Can someone help please?
<gnomefreak> gopi: yeah try that first
<ezech> ubuntu is compiled for i386? i486? i586?
<gnomefreak> i686
<auke> i'm using ubuntu 6.10 breezer
<gnomefreak> auke: 5.10
<ezech> neat
<auke> gnomefreak, yeah ;)
<gnomefreak> 5=2005 10=october
<gopi> gnomefreak: sorry it wasnt successfull :(
<dooglus> auke: no you're not.
<Morfosomo> nw still around?
<nw> yea..
<nw> reading forums :/
<Zoroaster> does Ubuntu come with CD burning software by default?
<Zoroaster> if so, is it good, or is there better?
<auke> what even happens when there
<LjL> gnomefreak: uhm, you sure it's compiled for 686? what's the point of providing a 386 kernel then?
<auke> 's and eth1, and then disappears?
<gnomefreak> gopi: im not real sure how your gonna run it on a 64 i dont think its compiled for a 64bit system
<auke> does it get's overwritten or something?
<Ng> auke: what about if you run ifconfig -a  ?
<nw> Morfosomo, pm ?
<auke> Ng: still not there
<wvelez> Hi...how can I tell which version of Xorg am I running?
<gnomefreak> LjL: i just remember seeing i686
<gopi> gnomefreak: oh :(
<Ng> auke: weird, sounds like the interface is being deleted somehow
<polymatrix> has anyone here tried installing the enlightenment window manager?
<Ng> wvelez: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<nw> i dont think its going to let us PM..
<wvelez> Ng: thanks
<nw> private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems but you can always message a staffer. please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<auke> yeah, could it be that i have to edit some IRQ settings or something in the bios?
<gnomefreak> LjL: mythtv for 64bit? is it possible?
<gopi> gnomefreak: xawtv is working.. so then why not mythtv ? :(
<_jason> wvelez: Xorg -version, works too
<auke> i have absolutely no freakin' clue how to fix something like this
<Ng> auke: unlikely I would think
<LjL> gnomefreak: no idea honestly
<gnomefreak> gopi: mythtv may not be compiled for 64 bit
<Ng> almost everything should compile fine for 64bit
<prada> probably need to tell the processor to work in x86 emulation mode
<gopi> gnomefreak: Anyway, is there any other TV applications available for 64 bit systems ?
<auke> my card should be working out of the box say the docs
<nw> Morfosomo: I'm not finding any easy solution to getting my HDD's visible for the install ?
<nw> Morfosomo: I'm not finding any easy solution to getting my HDD's visible for the install ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: there are alot of apps that wont run on 64bit  without a little work (alot of work in cases)
<visik7>  how can I script events using hal/udev/hotplug/don'tknow ?
<Ng> and the amd64 build of breezy includes mythtv
<Ng> so I reckon you're ok
<gnomefreak> gopi: look in synatpic
<auke> so the problem really is with the initialization on a very low level so it seems
<Morfosomo> 1) am looking into it 2) chill 3) while you wait you could register yourself with nickserv
<gnomefreak> Ng: he cant get it for 64bit
<Protocol1> is SELinux on this distribution of ubuntu?
<Ng> gnomefreak: it's in multiverse
<Protocol1> 5.10
<gnomefreak> Ng: i know he has it enabled
<nw> im chilled, just tired.. :( almost 3am.. take your time
<gopi> gnomefreak: actually I need a good(popular) one .... because basically to record programs which is not working well in xawtv
<Ng> gnomefreak: I can't get to my amd64 box atm to test, but pacakges.ubuntu.com clearly lists it
<auke> Ng: is there some limit on network cards build in or something, that he'll simply remove the third one?
<Ng> auke: nope
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gopi> gnomefreak: so which can I can get ?
<salah> How can I use Sshell in ubuntu?
<Ng> gopi: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin?
<Ng> I'd guess that multiverse isn't properly enabled
<auke> Ng: i'll remove one nic, and see what happens
<Protocol1> !selinux
<ubotu> Protocol1: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> gopi: i dont watch tv at my computer thats why i bought tvs
<gnomefreak> Ng: i gave him the sources.list
<gopi> Ng: ok
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok :)
<gnomefreak> gopi: ng should beable to help with this sorry
<visik7> why this
<visik7>  how can I script events using hal/udev/hotplug/don'tknow ?
<visik7> sotty
<visik7> sory
<visik7> why this:
<visik7> apt-cache unmet |wc -l
<visik7> 1385
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell visik7 about enter
<gopi> gnomefreak: And one more thing, while I do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ..... a WARNING is being displayed in Terminal.. is that normal ?
<gnomefreak> yes gopi
<visik7> ...
<Ng> yes
<Nazgob> salah -> try ctrl+alt+F1 or oper terminal in Gnome...
<trae> Does anyone here do any professional audio work under Linux?  And if so, what are the Inkscape and Gimp applications for the Linux audio world?
<gopi> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> i think proper command is gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hikenboot> TuxAtWork: not a question i can answer sorry
<gnomefreak> trae: they are graphics apps not adio
<gnomefreak> audio
<trae> gnomefreak, I know that
<trae> :P
<gopi> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9544
<gnomefreak> oh lo
<trae> they are Photo$hop/Illu$trator killers  (gimp/inkscape)
<seif> hello, i am downgrading from ubuntu64, i need all my my emails, which folder in .thunderbird should i backup in order to have all my emails on the new install?
* Signon time  :    Mon Feb 13 16:48:14 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Feb 28 16:42:44 2006
* Total uptime :   14d 23h 54m 30s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#gantry]  Yarr!!! You will hang from the gantry or walk the plank!!!
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) cratel1: wether makes sence or not thats how mine is set up and works great
(Ng/#ubuntu) linuxN00B: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad from the extra repositories? if not see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
(Ng/#ubuntu) gopi: after you update/reload, search for mythtv in synaptic
(asteroid/#ubuntu) root@ubuntu:~# apt-cache show linphone
(asteroid/#ubuntu) Maintainer: Samuel Mimram <smimram@debian.org>
(asteroid/#ubuntu) Version: 1.0.1-6ubuntu7
(asteroid/#ubuntu)  For me the maintener of linphone paquet on Ubuntu is samuel. And I mail him because linphone is neear the 1.0.3, but he say me he do NOT package for ubuntu. WTF ??
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) gopi: reboot before you do anything
(DrX/#ubuntu) Can someone help me please?
(gopi/#ubuntu) ok !
(cratel1/#ubuntu) gnomefreak: is it set up as UNIX or CUPS?
(linuxN00B/#ubuntu) I was using Xine is that ok?
(YogSothoth/#ubuntu) Trying to make my wi-fi card work under Ubuntu. It a generic card using a Marvell 88w8335 chip. The card shows correctly in the hardware but not in the network manager. How can I add it to the network manager?
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) Ng: we installed upgrades that require a reboot
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) cups
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) always cups
(Protocol1/#ubuntu) !firestarter
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) for me atleasr
(auke/#ubuntu) Ng: it says ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC]  (IRQ's 2 3 5 5 etc... and then, disabled)
(cratel1/#ubuntu) gnomefreak: do you specify a port?
(auke/#ubuntu) Ng: so basically the BIOs isn't detecting the card right i guess
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu) cratel1: hold on a min
(Ng/#ubuntu) asteroid: linphone is in the universe repository, which is things that are imported from debian, so he is the debian maintainer
(X3n0n/#ubuntu) I think that my problem is based on a software configuration. It seems that in the game a button is pressed by another device (a pad maybe?)
(Ng/#ubuntu) asteroid: you'd need to talk to the MOTU folks for Ubuntu universe packages
(DrX/#ubuntu) I need to complete this install fast
(asteroid/#ubuntu) MOTU ?
(Ng/#ubuntu) auke: weird, perhaps try it in a different PCI slot?
(Ng/#ubuntu) !motu
(ubotu/#ubuntu) I heard motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
(gopi/#ubuntu) Ng: I searched for mythtv and it is there !
(auke/#ubuntu) Ng: where do i set the pci=routeirq variable? /etc/sysctl.conf?
<DrX> before my wife saw i've mess up her computer ;)
<auke> Ng: i tried a different PCI slot, same problem
<gopi> Ng: Without reload/update i mean
<asteroid> Ng, when Universe will be update ?
<Ng> auke: not sure, but that looks like a kernel option, so /boot/grub/menu.lst but please be careful editing that file
<gnomefreak> cratel1: do you see your printer in the box in middle of page?
<asteroid> on debian it is up to date
<Ng> gopi: then it is available1
<Ng> auke: ah
<DrX> Is someone is listening to me at all?
<Ng> asteroid: generally the ubuntu policy is not to update packages in a stable release unless it's a serious bugfix
<X3n0n> anyone for my weird problem?
<gopi> Ng: Its available but its not installed right ?
<cratel1> gnomefreak: in the printers window for cups? Yes.
<asteroid> ok. thx.
<Ng> DrX: ask a question, if someone can help, they will
<gopi> Ng: I need to install it right ?
<gnomefreak> than use detected printer
<Ng> gopi: correct
<DrX> Easy
<DrX> the system
<DrX> dosn't boot
<DrX> It just stop after loading the kernel
<DrX> black screen
<gopi> Ng: Ok first I will reboot... and then what should I do ?
<Ng> gopi: search for mythtv in synaptic, right click on it and choose Install, then hit Apply and it will download/install it
<ufo> gnomefreak: what should i do to get screem to work?
<linuxN00B> Ng: I am running Gnome not KDE and I think that is the problem most of the help pages i have looked at
<DrX> I'm using an Usb 2.0 Hd (80 giga full used to ubuntu)
<takedown> anyone know why mysql depend on postfix?
<gnomefreak> ufo: nothing just wait this is what happens when you run a pre beta release
<gopi> Ng: Ok I will do it after reboot... ok?
<Ng> linuxN00B: shouldn't have anything to do with it
<DrX> It seems the system doesn't like the fact to be in a Hd enclosure
<X3n0n> is there a command to disable my gamepad?
<gnomefreak> ufo: they know about it they will fix it
<cratel1> gnomefreak: okay I enabled "detect LAN printers" and it detects nothing. So now that I understand your question better...no my printer is not showing up.
<Ng> gopi: yup
<DrX> Is there a pacth to coretct that?
<dradul> takedown, mysql doesn't depend on postfix, rather on mail-server-default which defaults to postfix, but yuo can install anyother MTA including a null-mailer.
<DrX> It's a laptop and i cannot use the Internal Hd
<ufo> gnomefreak: does this have something to do with sudo again? :)
<gnomefreak> ufo: no its the program itslef
<Protocol1> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<DrX> I' ve install the systeme with vmware
<DrX> and it works fine
<dradul> takedown, just make sure to install you MTA *before* mysql
<gnomefreak> cratel1: click network printer than typew in the ip address of your router in the url space
<DrX> Now it just want to know what i need to acommplish to make the system workable form an enclosure
<takedown> dradul: ok
<takedown> ty
<ubuntu> hi
<DrX> I can put it in an firewire enclosure if that can help
<gopi> Ng: And one more thing... There are many package listed...mythbrowser, mythdvd, mythplugins, mythtv, mythvideo... etc.....
<gnomefreak> than choose your printer from drop down and install drivers button hit it cratel1
<X3n0n> why everybody ignores me?
<gopi> Ng: So which one I need to Mark for Installation ?
<gnomefreak> X3n0n: because theres over 600 people in here
<Ng> gopi: pick the one just called mythtv, it'll pull in any of the others it requires
<X3n0n> and noone can listen to me?
<gnomefreak> X3n0n: if someone knows they will answer you
<gnomefreak> X3n0n: no sound in here
<Nazgob> maybe becouse yout hakish nick ?
<cratel1> gnomefreak: tried all this. I'll have to try later. Gotta go. Thanks for the help.
<X3n0n> funny
<gnomefreak> X3n0n: if you want slower service use the forums please
<X3n0n> i don't want
<gopi> Ng: ok
<X3n0n> i didn't ay that
<X3n0n> say*
<gopi> Ng: brb
<Griff> anyone know the keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces? (assuming there is one)
<astroraptor> hello :)
<_jason> Griff: ctrl-alt-<arrow keys>, but it can be changed in system > prefs > shortcuts
<DrX> ok in recovery mode i get that
<_jason> Griff: s/shortcuts/keyboard shortcuts
<Griff> ah, thanks _jason
<astroraptor> is it possible for me to mount a ext3fs from the live CD? I'm trying to modify the bootloader for Geexbox. Unfortunately you cannot edit the menu.lst from their console :(
<_jason> astroraptor: mount -t ext3 <device> <mount point>
<LjL> what's the quick and dirty way to extract frames from /dev/videoX, if i know the resolution in advance?
<gnomefreak> ufo: try bluefish or nvu they are both great html editors
<DrX> please
<ufo> gnomefreak: ok thx
<linuxN00B> Ng: gstreamer is already installed
<Stormx2> What is gam_server?
<pcdog> something on KDE
<pcdog> for media managing imho
<Ng> linuxN00B: including gstreamer0.8-mad?
<pcdog> @Stormx2
<user01> mooo
<LjL> pcdog: you mean "afaik"? :)
* Protocol1 needs sleep
<Ng> linuxN00B: although if you're using the xine backend that shouldn't matter
<Stormx2> Can anyone else confirm that?
<Ng> Stormx2: it's for applications to monitor files/directories for changes
<fdr> hello... please, how can I install an utility to unrar a multi-volume archive under ubuntu 5.10 for amd64? thank you!
<Stormx2> Ng: Oh. Can I restart it?
<fdr> I tried enabling multiverse but couldn't find it...
* Protocol1 crawls to his bed and waits for another day
<Ng> fdr: install rar from multiverse
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fdr about multiverse
<Ng> Stormx2: sure
<gopi> Ng: The following packages have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.
<Stormx2> Ng: how >_<
<pcdog> Stormx2, it will restart on its own afair
<Ng> Stormx2: kill it and it'll respawn itself
<gopi> mythtv: Depends: mythtv-frontend but its not going to be installed. And similarly for backend
<Stormx2> you had better be right :P
<Stormx2> "kill gam_server" k?
<LjL> while true; do killall gam_server; done
<LjL> :)
<gopi> Ng: Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<Ng> Stormx2: no, killall gam_server
<Ng> LjL: I'm sure you think that's funny, but it's really not
<Stormx2> Ng: What would it have done ;_;
<Ng> gopi: does it say which package have unresolvable dependencies?
<Stormx2> i was about to do that..
<Ng> Stormx2: continuously killed gam_server as it respawned
<HammerBlade2020> does anyone know what the command is for the cups manager ?
<Stormx2> Ng: Eeek
<HammerBlade2020> or the hjps manager.
<fdr> Ng, gnomefreak : I have enabled multiverse from synaptic... could it be that there is no rar for 64-bit ?
<gopi> Ng: Thats what mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend
<Ng> fdr: ah, yes. you could try unrar-free
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Ng> gopi: hmm, I'm afraid I'm not sure then, like I said I'm not at my amd64 box then
<Ng> s/then/now/
<_jason> fdr: packages.ubuntu.com lists unrar-nonfree as available for amd64, can you put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<gnomefreak> gopi: try installing them using sudo
<LjL> hey well guys, it's not too hard to see what "while true; do blah; done" would do after all :)
<fdr> Ng, unfortunately unrar-free doesn't work for multivolume archives
<Ng> LjL: it is if you don't know what any of it means
<Ng> LjL: so I would suggest you save your "humour" for other places
<DrX> ok thank you very much for the help
<iceman> who can help me set up a like to a icon to start america's army game .... what file and run command ?
<LjL> perhaps i should have said "the_world_does_not_end=1 kill_any_processes_named=killall ; while the_world_does_not_end; do `kill_any_processes_named` gam_server; done"  :P
<fdr> _jason : thanks, it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9546
<Ng> LjL: I think you should just have stayed quiet ;)
<tunaluso> boa tarde
<iceman> what command line to run america's army ... ?
<tunaluso> good afternoon
<jetscreamer> q4
<jetscreamer> but check /usr/local/bin , iceman
<_jason> fdr: add `` multiverse'' to lines 19,20, 35,36, and you should add `` universe'' to line 9 as well
<_jason> fdr: you only had multiverse enabled for backports is the reason why
<iceman> jetscreamer not there ... it is in my home folder ... home/armyops ... but command line to launch i lack
<gnomefreak> iceman: in one of the files it has will give you the cli command to launch it
<humon> what is the default root password in  ubuntu 5.10 breezy? (i know the root user is disabled by default)
<LjL> Ng: i think not. that command couldn't do any harm. and was followed by a smiley anyway
<astroraptor> is it possible for me to mount a ext3fs from the live CD? I'm trying to modify the bootloader for Geexbox. Unfortunately you cannot edit the menu.lst from their console :(
<gnomefreak> humon: your user password
<LjL> humon: as such, there is no root password
<_jason> humon: the root password is soemthing you cannot enter, the password is locked
<Nazgob> just use sudo all the time
<LjL> !tell humon about root
<fdr> _jason, thx, I'll do that
<Stormx2> astroraptor: Just use mount o.O
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: Iam doing sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<humon> ok, i just installed webmin, and when connecting to the webmin web interface, it asks for the root password. what should i do?
<_jason> !webmin
<astroraptor> Stormx2, that would be nice but it tells me it's not in fstab
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000
<Ng> not use webmin, it's really quite nasty ;/
<Stormx2> astroraptor: hmm
* gnomefreak not even sure what it is
<iceman> gnomefreak dont find a howto .. just license's
<humon> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> iceman: it will be a readme or install file
<gnomefreak> iceman: i dont think you will find them in your home folder either
<richie_> I'm having trouble with Rhythmbox.  With some of my songs, it displays "Unknown Artist, Unknown Album."  I tried right clicking on the file and changing it from there, but it won't let me.  Does anyone know how I can do this?
<LjL> richie_: do you have permissions on those files?
<scarabisbored> hello all.  i've got a problem with wireless network using mobile centrino and was wondering if anyone could help
<lusepuster> richie_:  RB doesn't support tag editing
<fdr> _jason, it works, thank you!
<richie_> What permissions do I need?
<_jason> fdr: np
<Ng> richie_: unfortunately rhythmbox can't edit id3 tags directly, you'll need to use something like easytag
<gnomefreak> iceman: you should find them in /usr/locale/bin or /usr/bin/locale cant remember
<iceman> gnomefreak it installed in user folders, not installed as root ...
<richie_> Where do I download it?
<LjL> richie_: permissions for writing. but as others are telling you, rythmbox doesn't do that anyway
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: wow now getting sudo apt-get install mythtv-common
<gnomefreak> iceman: yes thats what the /usr stands for
<lusepuster> richie_: through synaptic, universe
<LjL> !tell richie about apt
<gnomefreak> gopi: that will do it
<richie_> Richie knows about apt.  ^_^
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: looks like all are interdependent !
<LjL> richie_: then use it ;)
<richie_> Good idea.  Thanks guys!
<lusepuster> richie_: otherwise I'll recommend Amarok as your ausio player. It's KDE, but it rocks!
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: And Iam slowly nearing destination? :)
<gnomefreak> gopi: i think its just apt didnt want to grab the depends for you
<LjL> richie_: if you ask "where can i download xyz", when xyz is in the reps, then you don't *really* know about apt :)
<gnomefreak> apt has its weeks where its not happy and makes users not happy :(
<gopi> gnomefreak: hmm lets hope for the best and keep our fingers crossed lol
<iceman> gnomefreak i can go in home/armyops and see the files installed ... but what file to execute ?
<richie_> Haha.  I'll remember to check apt next time.  Apt rocks!
<Belboz99> Hey, how do I allow normal users access to a USB scanner?
<gnomefreak> iceman: you wont find the README or INSTALL files in the home dir i dont think but feel free to look
<richie_> I'll see you guys around.  Thanks for the help.
<astroraptor> I guess there's no Volume Manager to make it possible for me at all to mount the other Linux partiton
<LjL> Belboz99: do you know that SANE can function as a server? i would use that feature. make a local server that users can access.
<Gator> quick Q...what is the default passwd for su
* gnomefreak brb
<iceman> gnomefreak cant find a folder releater in the usr directory .... and i am looking
<sandrinux> Ciao, I'm using xfce (from yesterday) . realy FAST... do you know if there is a way to be allerted when some package is to upgrade, as in Gnome from the red icon in the task-bar ?
<LjL> !tell Gator about root
<Belboz99> LjL, SANE does not have drivers for my scanner, I'm using Ed Hamrick's Vuescan
<LjL> Belboz99: oh, i see.
<sandrinux> ehm , sorry for my english...
<Belboz99> LjL, I've been running Vuescan as root, but then I don't have permission to edit the files. :(
<michael> hi
<LjL> Belboz99: then i suppose you could just change the permissions for /dev/usb/whatever, though i'm not sure that's very safe
<mikebot> so now that i have ubuntu installed, how can i start making it do things, like play mp3s and stuff..like where can i browse those addons?
<gnomefreak> iceman: try locate <gamename> and see if a read me or install file is shown than follow the path to it
* gnomefreak brbing now 
<maki> hello guys
<michael> german her'??????????
<LjL> !tell mikebot about restrictedformats
<astroraptor> well I guess I'll be off then
<maki> ] could sb help me with ubuntu ?
<LjL> !tell mikebot about shortapt
<maki> im noob
<sandrinux> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<mikebot> LjL: thanks
<michael> kk
<fdr> one more thing: please, do you know if there is some howto telling how to install sun's java netbeans under amd64 ?
<iceman> dang i need there irc link ... id ask them ..
<mzuverink> Is there a way in gnome when you add a server connection via places<network servers to configure the connection to ignore passive ftp?
<linuxN00B> Ng: I switched to gstreamer and installed it and it seems to be working now. thanks is that just because that is what works with my sound card?
<Ng> linuxN00B: not sure, I've never tried amarok's xine backend, maybe it's just buggy
<cxd> hey does anyone know if i can use cvs through a http proxy?
<cxd> is using a tunnel the only way out?
<Belboz99> hey, I still can't access my scanner as User :(
<pr3t0r1an0> 05 what?
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: mythtv-backend: Depends: mythtv-common (= 0.17-3) but 0.18.1-5 is to be installed
<scarabisbored> hello all.  i've got a problem with wireless network using mobile centrino (ipw2200) on breezy and was wondering if anyone could help
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: I installed common using sudo apt-get install mythtv-common and still its complaining something :(
<gnomefreak> fdr: why netbeans when vim,emacs/eclipse are one stop shops for all programming needs
<Davey> because eclipse sucks ;)
<gnomefreak> gopi: you have the wrong version of the lib gopi see if synaptic has the version they want
<bliss1> hello just everyone
<fdr> gnomefreak : because I want a gui that makes me productive immediaely without having to hunt for the right plugins, and because I'm doing some group work and it was decided to go for netbeans.
<mikebot> is rythymbox okay, or is there something better?
<gnomefreak> fdr: than anjuta is good also there is xemacs and a gui vim
<kuosi> have anyone program named cdemu??
<Ng> mikebot: there are many mp3 players, which you like most is a personal choice :)
<mikebot> Ng: how can i browse them?
<e1ko> hello
<kuosi> i use xmms
<gnomefreak> but either way for netbeans you would need to refer to the java installing instructions for netbeans
<Ng> mikebot: fire up synaptic and search for mp3 maybe. it'll find quite a lot
<cxd> amarok... it rules.
<fdr> I doubt xemacs and vim come with a gui visual designer, do they?
<mikebot> Ng: okay thanks
<cxd> though xfmedia isn't that bad either... fast and comes with a decent gui.
<mikebot> Ng: and i can play mp3s from an ntfs, right?
<LjL> mikebot, Ng: or "mp3 gnome" or "mp3 gtk" to restrict results a little
<Ng> fdr: they're text editors, so no
<LjL> mikebot: right
<gnomefreak> they both do :)
<gnomefreak> i have the gui vim
<mikebot> LjL: i don't know what gnome or gtk is
<gnomefreak> and i have had xemacs
<fdr> Ng, perhaps it's a bit reductive to label emacs as a text editor, though ;-)
<Ng> fdr: better than what I would normally call it ;)
<gopi> gnomefreak: in Synaptic mythtv-common installed version is 0.18.1-5
<bliss1> thanks 216.165.191.52
<LjL> mikebot: gnome is your desktop environment. gtk is the library for your graphical interface
<Ng> gnomefreak: maybe I mis-assumed what he was asking then, I figured he was referring to something like Glade
<fdr> Ng, don't worry, i'm a vim type myself as well
<mikebot> LjL / Ng: is there a way to copy my documents from ntfs so i can edit them here?
<mikebot> LjL: ah
<gnomefreak> Ng: never heard of glade but now that i do is it good?
<fdr> gnomefreak, anyway, thank you for letting me know about some alternatives
<e1ko> Is there any way how to configure what to do with windows that needs user attention? For example when someone highlights me at the irc? Sorry for my English explenation
<LjL> mikebot: gtk gives you buttons, scrollbars, textboxes etc. gnome gives you the panel, the taskbar, integration between applications, etc
<Ng> gnomefreak: it doesn't support enough gnome widgets imho, but yes it makes developing simple UIs far quicker
<LjL> mikebot: of course, you can just copy files from ntfs like you'd normally do
* gnomefreak still cant find a split screen html editor wher ei can watch and edit smae time
<LjL> !tell mikebot about cli
<Protocol1> i know i probably asked this before but....evertime i boot into windows after coming from breezy......my time is off in windows...can someone help me fix this?
<aa> hello
<mikebot> LjL: okay thanks
<gopi> gnomefreak: How to get the upgrade for mythtv-frontend ? sudo apt-get update mythtv-frontend
<gopi>   ??
<gnomefreak> Ng: in the repos?
<bob_> hello how can i switch between keyboard layouts?
<mikebot> LjL: do you know much about nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> gopi: you need to downgrade not upgrade iirc
<bob_> i have default gnome instalation
<aa> I've update my breezy to dapper from another distro usin chroot now the network card and mouse doesn't works..any hint?
<mikebot> btw, i just downloaded xmc-mad or whatever for playing audio files..how do i like run theat now?
<LjL> mikebot: no, not really. but i just bought an nvidia card (two days ago) and installed the binary drivers - haven't had any problem getting them to work
<cxd> Protocol1, that's because ubuntu thinks you're using gmt time, and adjusts with time zone
<mzuverink> Protocol1: that is because Ubuntu config is set to system clock set to UTC and Windows is set to local time
<gopi> gnomefreak: downgrade mythtv-common or  mythtv-frontend
<gopi>  ??
<mikebot> LjL: and you were able to get a higher resolution than default and stuff?
<nickrud> Protocol1: edit /etc/default/rcS , and set UTC to No, I would expect. You'll need to reset ubuntu time
<gnomefreak> gopi: the lib that it was complaining about
<LjL> mikebot: yup, i'm running at 1400x1050
<dooglus> Protocol1: look for 'UTC' in /etc/default/rcS
<nickrud> Protocol1: once, if i remember correctly
<gopi> gnomefreak: So how to do that ?
<cxd> Protocol1, so right click on the date, adjust preferences and uncheck system clock set to UTC or something like that.
<mikebot> LjL: what card?
<LjL> mikebot: fx5200
<mikebot> yuk, i don't like xmms
<mzuverink> Protocol1: change the config in ubuntu to use local time and then set you clock to the right time and then try booting windows, it should be ok then
<mikebot> is there a player like itunes that keeps record of all your mp3s?
<mikebot> LjL: ah
<jetscreamer> many
<Griff> off to human sexuality class then to program some java! what a day!
<mzuverink> mikebot:try amorok or rythmnbox
<LjL> mikebot: doesn't rythmbox do that? thought it did. amarok and juk definitely do, but they're for KDE (an alternative to Gnome)
<gnomefreak> gopi: im not sure if you can or not have you searched the lib in synaptic to see if it is there
<cxd> bob_, try setxkbmap <layout name> to change the setup for all X apps
<jetscreamer> you can install a couple kde apps if you want
<mikebot> LjL: i think i have gnome
<mikebot> LjL: hahah
<Protocol1> cxd, did that
<cxd> bob_,  that's for all gui apps.
<LjL> mikebot: if your drivers are installed correctly and all, just type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answer the questions, and choose your desired resolution when asked
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ you need an ipod-manager ?
<linuxN00B> Ng: do you know what I can do if my cd/rw drive is not reading media cd's or dvd's
<Protocol1> utc was unchecked so I checked it
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: yeah
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<mzuverink> mikebot:I prefer rythmnbox, but other prefer amorok, amorok is more like windows media player
<LjL> mikebot: you surely have gnome, if you've got a default ubuntu (not kubuntu) installation. but you can still install KDE programs on it, though they will come with a lot of KDE libraries
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: thanks..i just type that in terminal?
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ yes
<LjL> mzuverink: in what way?
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ but you'r going to need this, one second.
<cxd> Protocol1, did it work? i think you should restarting as lots of programs behave weird that time just changed
<mikebot> LjL: oh
<dooglus> Protocol1: that's just a display flag.  the problem is that windows and ubuntu are using different timezones when they store the time on the hardware clock
<mzuverink> mikebot: I use CastPodder for my Ipod and love it
<mikebot> so many selections
<mikebot> i wish i could see screenshots of these programs before hand
<dooglus> cxd: ticking 'use UTC' doesn't change the system time, so it's not a problem.  it just changes how the clock in the corner looks.
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ type sudo gedit /etc/fstab and paste this line on an empty line and save
<gnomefreak> !ipods
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ipod
<jetscreamer> if you do install a/some kde apps, get the khelpcenter one also
<gnomefreak> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ /dev/sdg2       /media/ipod     vfat    noauto,sync,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022    0   0
<mikebot> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> ^^ think somewhere there are screenshots
<LjL> mikebot: just google for them, i'm sure you'll find as many screenshots as you like ;) anyway if you've got a decently fast connection, you could just install all of them and see, after all
<mzuverink> mikebot:I just read an article in Linux Journal regarding CastPodder and tried it out and it really works better than anything I found
<gnomefreak> banshee is kind cool
<bob_> cxd: thanks where can i find the layout name?
<HammerBlade2020> banshee sucks badly.
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: last time i edited a file like this it was the nvidia one, and i got fatal errors and could only get to command prompts
<jetscreamer> do id and change the uid/gid if you're not 1000 ... you can use usernames also instead of the numbers
<cxd> dooglus, it doesn't change system time, but eveyrithng in ubuntu readjusts time with your time zone if uses UTC is enabled
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ trust me, you can paste a line :-D
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020:  haha okay
<mzuverink> mikebot:and therre is a .deb package for it
<mikebot> mzuverink: i don't know what that is
<dooglus> cxd: I disagree.  But there's no point arguing about it.
<mzuverink> mikebot:a deb file is the intall package
<cxd> bob_, just check /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... in the comments there, they've mentioned what the layouts are... i use dvorak... the name for that is dvorak itself.
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: okay, i pasted that
<cxd> dooglus, as you say... gets the job done.
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ to install a .deb file, in terminal type.. sudod pkg -i name.deb
<Plouj_> does the amd64 version of ubuntu support hibernation?
<HammerBlade2020> sudo dpkg -i name.deb *
<mikebot> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<HammerBlade2020> yes
<mzuverink> mikebot: to install CastPodder you get the deb file type "dpkg -i CastPodder*" in the download dir using a shell
<mikebot> is sudo apt-get install gtkpod different than castpodder?
<HammerBlade2020> yes
<mzuverink> mikebot: it will then install the app
<HammerBlade2020> gtkpod is a full itunes replacement for linux
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mikebot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<HammerBlade2020> need yo use sudo
<HammerBlade2020> sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<gnomefreak> mikebot: close synaptic?
<HammerBlade2020> or that..
<mzuverink> mikebot:CastPodder also manages rrs feed subscriptions for podcasts
<HammerBlade2020> if you have it open
<mikebot> mzuverink: heh, i don't knwo what that is
<gnomefreak> mikebot:  if your updating you have to wait also
<mikebot> gnomefreak: i'm done updating..but the syn window was still open
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh
<mzuverink> mikebot:CastPodder is a very good program for your ipod that manages music and connects to your ipod
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ over time you won't use synaptic for anything but updates, apt-get is easier and more efficient
<LjL> mikebot: there can only be a single application accessing the APT database at any given time
<gnomefreak> im assuming ther eis no split screen html editors wher ei can preview site as im coding it?
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: aptitude is even better. but anyway why would you use synaptic for updates?
<thewhite1> I have a very loooong delay in gnome when i'm about to start any administrative program.
<mzuverink> mikebot: like I said it is better than anything Ubuntu has in my opinion
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ synaptic is not the one that pop's up when their is a new kernel?
<mikebot> mzuverink: okay thanks
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ then i mis-spoke slightly.
<cnkrtdsko> does anyone here know how to get the d-link dwl-g122 802.11g wireless usb adapter working in ubuntu?
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: oh, you mean automatic updates. yeah
<HammerBlade2020> yes
<HammerBlade2020> thats what i meant ;D
<gnomefreak> the updater is ran in and by synaptic
<bliss1> how can I check that port 22 is open --what to type on cmmand line
<HammerBlade2020> autonomic nervous system
* gnomefreak perfers cli for updates
<cxd> anyone knows hot to get cvs running with http proxy with only one port open...?
<HammerBlade2020> damnit wrong window, stupid alt/tab :-p
<LjL> bliss1: "telnet localhost 22". but then, that will only check if port 22 is open to localhost
<James296> is it at all possible to be able to have the Ubuntu installation detect my wireless connection?
<ubuntu_> aloha my bothers
* LjL has no choice *but* to use cli for updates
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ are you new to linux and or ubuntu ?
<mzuverink> bliss1: got to shields up at grc.com ro net and have it scan your machine, it will give you a list of all publically open, closed and stealth ports
<HammerBlade2020> mzuverink~ good advice, i love that website.
<ubuntu_> i want to download some client for DC++ and there is a question..  "what linxu version u have ?" and nothing about ubuntu there :( what i should choice ?
<LjL> except you can't use that kind of sites if you're behind NAT, like me is :(
<xukun> what do you guys thinks about Automatix?
<bliss1> LjL thanks
<mzuverink> HammerBlade2020: cant configure a firewall without it!
<HammerBlade2020> ubuntu_~ are you on breezy badger
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ yes you can?
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ just have to fiddle abit :-P
<LjL> ubuntu_: is there a choice for debian?
<ubuntu_> yes
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: "fiddle" like in what?
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ router settings
<bliss1> mzuverink thanks whats the url again  is it  just grc.com
<ubuntu_> http://dcgui.berlios.de/download.php?distribution=1
<LjL> ubuntu_: then that's probably your best bet. have you triple-checked that the program you need is not in the repos, though?
<HammerBlade2020> ubuntu_~ if their is a .rpm for fedora core 3 some times those can be converted to .deb files for ubuntu with alien.
<cxd> ubuntu_, try googling this - linux dc++ how to ubuntu
<HammerBlade2020> but that's not advised.
<ubuntu_> thx guys
<cxd> ubuntu_, it's the first link
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> right
<cnkrtdsko> does anyone here know how to get the d-link dwl-g122 802.11g wireless usb adapter working in ubuntu?
<mzuverink> bliss1: it is either grc.com or .net, if that is incorrect search google for "shields up"
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: if that was my problem, then i would simply have *no* ports open except for those that already show up. but that's a different problem
<thewhite1> ubuntu_: Use linux dc++ all others just don't work. I've trid them all.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: use the debian download for valknut
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ well i use a switch now a days anyway, so i don't need to worry about NAT :-P
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: i'm not behind a NAT that i can control, or a NAT that closes accesses from everybody
<bliss1> mzuverink thanks
<ubuntu_> i will..  thx
<HammerBlade2020> LjL~ oh an ISP nat ? those are terrible.
<gnomefreak> yw
<mzuverink> bliss1: that site is very usefull for firewall creation and testing too
<LjL> HammerBlade2020: yeah, if the NAT was my own, then i would be quite safe without even checking for open ports, as long as i know everything's closed by the router
<cxd> ubuntu_, by the way, that google query gives you a clone of the windows dc++.
<LjL> gnomefreak, ubuntu_: what's wrong with the repos version of valknut?
<ubuntu_> :))
<ubuntu_> i dont want a clone of windows dc++ :)
<ubuntu_> i m bored of win
<foxpaul> is it possible to get a total for the size of all the files returned from the find command?
<gnomefreak> LjL: nothing i just went to the site and told him the one i would get
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: libmyth-0.17 is displayed in left side under ALL when I searched for it but no corresponding package is displayed for it... So is there a way I can install package for it ?
<gnomefreak> apt-get works even better
<cxd> ubuntu_, lol... it's good. you like dc++ right... if you are looking for other similar clients. they're not dc++ clients, they are direct connect clients... dc++ is one particular client.
<HammerBlade2020> afk i need to study on the nervous sytem
<HammerBlade2020> toodaloo :-p
<LjL> foxpaul: not that i know of (i mean unless you write a sort of complicated script). won't "du" do what you need?
<gnomefreak> gopi: i dont think so but ng would know more
<bliss1> mzuverink it seems theres plenty of reviews but you have to buy the product
<cxd> ubuntu_, it's linux version will look the same as windows, pretty much... as it's made by nearly the same guys.
<gopi> gnomefreak: hmm ok but this is killing me lol
* gnomefreak feels stupid as hell now :(
<gopi> gnomefreak: I think better I can go for some other application other than mythtv.....
<gnomefreak> gopi: agreed
<ecen> hello, i tried to compile a driver and found out that ubuntu kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4 but the cd does not include this version, only 4.0 :/  do you know where can i get 3.4 version?
<gnomefreak> ecen: synaptic
<bliss1> mzuverink I just want to give it a quick test but not a option
<JC_> ecen,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> ecen: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> JC_: thats 4.0
<JC_> gnomefreak,  it includes the tools he needs to compile
<LjL> foxpaul: try this one         ( find -printf "%k + " ; echo "0" ) | bc
<HammerBlade2020> how do i correct
<HammerBlade2020> an auto-correct error
<HammerBlade2020> in abiword ?
<ecen> gnomefreak: is that to get it through the network? because the driver im trying to compile is exactly the nic driver, so not network available
<JC_> gnomefreak,  and resolve gcc 3.4 error he is getting
<HammerBlade2020> it thinks corpus callosum is wrong..
<LjL> foxpaul: though be careful - i only tested it with a relatively small amount of files, and i have a feeling it might crash with lots of files
<gnomefreak> JC_: i thought you needed the right gcc for the build of your kernel as in if kernel was compiled in gcc3.4 4.0 wouldnt work
<ubuntu_> cxd yes i read right now about it
<xukun> is there a way to find out if package is available from another source?
<ubuntu_> i and just saw a screen
<ubuntu_> look nice
<Definity> hi just downloaded what apprently was spose to be a movie file but its a php fiel i tryed to reneme it to a rar and it said its invalid ???? anyone know what is going on can anyone help me???
<kchiefs> hello
<gnomefreak> ecen: no you cant get either build-essential or gcc 3.4 without a net connection i dont think
<gnomefreak> xukun: google
<gopi> anyone recommend any other tv application ?
<kchiefs> i have a question that is probly easy
<pickett> how big's the file?
<Definity> 4gig
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: gtkpod just uses another program to play music?
<pickett> try renaming it to mpg or whatever it's meant to be
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mikebot about mp3
<ecen> gnomefreak: can i search for gcc 3.4 form here? from windows? where can i find it?
<HammerBlade2020> mikebot~ i'm not sure... i just use it for syncing with my ipod nano
<gnomefreak> ecen: apt-cache gcc
<mikebot> okay thanks
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search gcc
<kchiefs> i have set up a LTSP Breezy machine.  Doesn anyone know how to make the server boot to console, but allow the thinclients to get X
<Definity> well it is a collection of movies
<LjL> foxpaul: does seem to work even with large numbers of files anyway
<JC_> gnomefreak,  apt-cache wont work in windows :P
<Definity> thats in a archive or so i think
<gnomefreak> JC_: i know
<Definity> i doubt they have put them back to back on 1 file
<ubuntu_> guys one more thing.  how can i move the screen a bit to the left .. i use a LCD 19"
<LjL> ubuntu_: uh, doesn't you monitor have controls for that?
<gnomefreak> ecen: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_> nope :( its a samsung 970p
<ubuntu_> no buttons
<gnomefreak> search there for it see what repo its in
<ubuntu_> just one for power
<kchiefs> i have set up a LTSP Breezy machine.  Doesn anyone know how to make the server boot to console, but allow the thinclients to get X
<LjL> ubuntu_: hm, i suppose your best bet would be creating a modeline... that's far from trivial though
<ubuntu_> i see.. i will search for modeline after i will finish with dc++ client
<ubuntu_> thx
<cxd> kchiefs, try making gdm script in /etc/init.d/ not executable
<JC_> System > preferences > screen resolution
<cnkrtdsko> does anyone here know how to get the d-link dwl-g122 802.11g wireless usb adapter working in ubuntu?
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<humon> is there an ac3 codec that works with totem movie player?
<fatbrain> Hello, How do I get the kernel-source / headers for my system?
<JC_>  ubuntu_  System > preferences > screen resolution
<LjL> fatbrain: apt-cache search linux-source
<JC_> hmm  nm that
<cxd> fatbrain, synaptic. search.
<am3r1ca> ANYONE HELP, i have a Speed Touch USB 330 and NO net !!!
<jetscreamer> what?
<fatbrain> LjL, cxd: ok thanks.
<am3r1ca> ANYONE HELP, i have a Speed Touch USB 330 and NO net !!!
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<LjL> !tell am3r1ca about patience
<am3r1ca> sorry
<ecen> thank you all
<kchiefs> cxd? would that still allow the thinClients to boot to X?
<southern> hi again
<southern> pls help to config samba
<LjL> am3r1ca: google gave me these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26017.html    http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/
<LjL> perhaps they could be a starting point
<southern> first of all I can't join to workgroup! why?
<am3r1ca> LjL thanks, maybe i can be more concrete, i have a speedtouch.131.tar.gz file that i have exptraceted
<brady_> VLC got bogged down trying to open at  mp3.  I did xkill on it.  no my sound don't work. How do I get it to work without rebooting?
<am3r1ca> when i try to ./configure && make && make install
<am3r1ca> it gives me weird errors
<LjL> am3r1ca: are you sure you need that? there is a "speedtouch" package in universe as well
<cnkrtdsko> does anyone here know how to get the d-link dwl-g122 802.11g wireless usb adapter working in ubuntu?
<LjL> am3r1ca: i would first try with the "speedtouch" package and/or with the .deb file suggested at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<mikebot> is there a way i can combine the two menus in ubuntu to make it look more like this: http://amarok.kde.org/index.php?set_albumName=album03&id=07_G&option=com_gallery&Itemid=60&include=view_photo.php
<LjL> am3r1ca: i have a feeling that for solutions involving .tar.gz's you'd have to recompile the kernel, or something else nasty
<southern> I can't access workgroup from windows machine! why?????
<joachim-n> how do I mount a volume so I can write to it?
<LjL> mikebot: yeah, just add a taskbar to your main panel / move stuff around. or install KDE if you like it better ;)
<michael> wo gibs das deusche forum?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<mikebot> LjL: hehe, i don't know what kde is
<michael> kk
<kchiefs> i can't speak german
<am3r1ca> how do i get the speed touch package from universe to a pc that has no net
<kos__> theres issues with the 2006.0 livecd
<LjL> mikebot: it's another desktop manager, like Gnome. specifically, it's the one i'm using, and it's the one that was used for that screenshot
<gnomefreak> kchiefs: than dont use the #ubuntu-de channel :)
<kchiefs> hehe
<mikebot> LjL: oh, actually, is there a way i can change where it says "applications" "places" etc, to make them take up less space? like "Apps" etc
<cxd>  kchiefs, should... don't know how to start x for a thin client though... give it a try... X runs with/without gdm being there. gdm just handles login. works locally. but for a thin client... not sure. a
<LjL> am3r1ca: well, get to any Ubuntu mirror, and manually download pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.3.1-1_i386.deb
<mikebot> LjL: oh i can use it with ubuntu?
<am3r1ca> how abou wget
<LjL> am3r1ca: how about it?
<LjL> mikebot: hmm, i think there is another applet that simply makes you have one single menu. search for it in the list of applets for your panel
<am3r1ca> cant i wget and the then the link ???
<mikebot> LjL: well i would rather just use kde
<LjL> mikebot: anyway yeah, you definiteyl can install KDE in ubuntu. there is another sub-distribution called Kubuntu (the one i'm using) that comes with KDE instead of Gnome.
<mikebot> LjL: if i can with ubuntu
<LjL> mikebot: but even if you don't want to install that one, you can still type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and get kde
<mikebot> LjL: what are the differences?
<mikebot> LjL: oh okay
<Makaraki> hi people whats going on?, I have one question, I can't heard the sound in the video.google videad even youtube videos
<LjL> mikebot: i can't number the differences. they're two different environements. you could ask well ask what the difference are between the Windows desktop and the Ubuntu desktop
<mikebot> LjL: ah okay
<cxd> Makaraki, you need to set up sound for flash. it's there in the how to.
<LjL> mikebot: except that in this case there's an advantage -- KDE apps actually run on Gnome and vice versa. though i much prefer only using KDE apps under KDE (and Gnome apps under Gnome, if i used Gnome)
<mikebot> LjL: okay well it's being downloaded
<cxd> Makaraki, also make sure you start up soundserver
<mikebot> LjL: thanks
<Makaraki> cxd: Is there in the wiki.ubuntu?
<JC_> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Definity> what dose teh eorror "The utillity unrar is not in your path" mean?
<cxd> Makaraki, it's there in the starter guide... get it from the help in your ubuntu. an icon for that will be there in your top bar...
<iceman> ok ho to fix this error ? anyone
<iceman> iceman@icebox-1:~$ armyops
<iceman> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iceman> iceman@icebox-1:~$
<LjL> mikebot: here is a quick screenshot of my kde desktop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9547  - unfortunately the pastebin reduces the resolution though
<bliss1> hello again
<Makaraki> cxd: I am almost 100% that I had install the flash plug-in in the firefox mozilla
<Makaraki> cxd: I am almost 100% sure that I had install the flash plug-in in the firefox mozilla
<nickrud> iceman: please don't paste, and sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<bliss1> whats the the name of the package that deals with the command for example ps aux
<bliss1> ps utils is not the package according to apt-get install
<am3r1ca> LjL sorry, but how do i log on ?? - am3r1ca: well, get to any Ubuntu mirror, and manually download pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.3.1-1_i386.deb
<iceman> nickrud sorry for the past, i know better but it was short ... i will not flood ...
<LjL> am3r1ca: uh, you don't need to log on anywhere
<LjL> am3r1ca: just download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.3.1-1_i386.deb
<nickrud> iceman: yeah, I just wanted to pick on you. 
<mikex> how do i stop ubuntu from sync'ing to the time server on bootup?
<am3r1ca> thanks
<am3r1ca> i was complicating
<Mastastealth> mikex: Get a program called sysv-rc-conf
<Drayzee> Hi all
<Mastastealth> mikex: once you get that installed scroll down the list to find one called...ntupdate
<mikebot> LjL: i copied files (*.sxw's) to my desktop on this, but theya re still read-only for some reason
<mikex> Mastastealth: got it looking now. thanks.
<LjL> am3r1ca: note that speedtouch seems to depend on ppp and libatm1, so be sure you have those installed, or get them as well
<am3r1ca> ok tahnks
<cxd> Makaraki, it's after that... do this 'sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1'
<Mastastealth> mikex: np, check this thread out to speed up boot by disabling some other things http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=sysv-rc-conf
<LjL> mikebot: "sudo chown yourusername filename"
<Makaraki> cxd: thanks I will try just now
<LjL> mikebot: and then if it still doesn't work "chmod +rw filename"
<foxpaul> cheers for the input LjL
<mikebot> LjL: okay thanks
<edson> speak portuguese
<mikebot> is there a notepad type program in ubuntu
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<marlun> The "Save As..." dialog thats in for example gedit, is it possible to change so that "browse for other folders" section is expanded by default? Now I have to expand it everytime i'm not in the folder I want to be.
<Drayzee> I'm trying to install netscape and having troubles
<LjL> mikebot: gedit
<edson> halo
<ubuntu_> guys by anychance i will be able to make my tunner to work with ubuntu ?
<foxpaul> with file permissions and groups, i want to have a group with 2 users in it who only have read access to a certain dir. so ive created the dir, chgrp'd it to that group - but other users can still see it
<mikebot> HammerBlade2020: is than in applications?
<Drayzee> I download the installer, unzip it
<gopi> gnomefreak, Ng: That is what is displayed when I tried to install myth-database
<LjL> netscape? wow
<mikebot> LjL: ****
<Drayzee> and when I click on it nothing happens?
<foxpaul> does anyone know how i can limit read access to a directory?
<edson> brasil
<Makaraki> cxd: thanks a lot now it works (i'm a newbie)
<Drayzee> I am a newb
<Drayzee> Ubuntu for 24 hrs now
<StarQuake> Drayzee, why do you want netscabe?
<mikebot> LjL: it's asking me if i want gdm or kdm to be the default display manager
<Mastastealth> Drayzee: Sumthin wrong with firefox? :D isnt the new netscape based off of it anyway
<LjL> foxpaul: chmod o-r directory?
<edson> #/brasil
<edson> halo
<edson> halo
<Drayzee> I wanted to run 7.2, is my favorite version
<edson> halo
<edson> halo
<cxd> Makaraki, everyone's a newbie at some point of time ;-)
<edson> halo
<LjL> mikebot: KDM is the KDE display manager - GDM is the Gnome one. but both will work with either environment. just choose one
<edson> halo
<edson> halo
<LjL> edson: stop now
<edson> halohalo
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<roaet2> lmfao
<edson> halo
<mikebot> LjL: but i just downloaded kde, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mikebot> LjL: i wanted ot make it like that screenshot, that's kdm, right
<LjL> mikebot: yeah
<edson> halo
<mikebot> LjL: okay
<edson> halo
<edson> halo
<mikebot> LjL: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<edson> halo
<StarQuake> Drayzee, it's generally a good idea to stick with packages supplied by ubuntu and not to install things with installers and stuff like that
<edson> halo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> mikebot: no, i meant "yeah" to just downloading kde
<edson> halo
<roaet2> destroy!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009239069.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by apokryphos
<Amaranth> stupid xchat
* roaet2 claps
<mikebot> LjL: oh oops
<bliss1> what does this mean bliss1    7375  0.0  0.1   3128  1024 ?        Ss   15:38   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<Amaranth> can't highlight while it's scrolling
<mikebot> LjL: well i picked kdm
<Drayzee> is there a crystal 4236 sound driver for ubuntu?
<LjL> mikebot: you can use kdm, or you can use gdm. they're both only used for your login
<mikebot> jlli don't know what's going on haha
<LjL> mikebot: basically KDM/GDM is that program that asks you for your username and password, that's all
<mikebot> ljl*
<Amaranth> I'm sick of software that sucks. :'(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Drayzee> I hate windows
<mikebot> LjL: oh okay, i don't care about that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Drayzee: That's nice.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> mikebot: i use KDM because GDM requires having the Gnome libraries installed -- but otherwise i could just use GDM if i liked (say) its graphics better
<apokryphos> Amaranth: Kvirc is very nice, in my opinion. It's very very configurable.
<apokryphos> (and scriptable)
<mikebot> LjL: but it's only the logon screen, nothing else, right?
<LjL> mikebot: yeah
<Amaranth> apokryphos: What I'm looking for is basically colloquy, but with hostmasks on join/part and access to the ban list
<StarQuake> Drayzee, try google
<nalioth> Amaranth: irssi
<mikebot> LjL: okay, well i don't care about the logon screen, so kdm is fine
<bubba_> uh oh, my duckie is upside down!
<Amaranth> nalioth: No, colloquy
<Amaranth> nalioth: :P
<mikebot> LjL: i just want higherresolution
<mikebot> ha
<LjL> mikebot: hm, that's not what KDE will give you =)
* gnomefreak never got /part to work in irssi but im still learning :)
<mikebot> ljl: and one less menu
<mikebot> :)
<LjL> mikebot: resolution is independent of whether you're using Gnome or KDE
<apokryphos> Amaranth: never tried it, but kvirc does have both of those by default.
<hefti> where can i change from UTF-8 to iso ? the file ?
<Drayzee> StarQuake, I did, and was unable to find one. Do you know if Ubuntu supports a SB live card?
<gnomefreak> hefti: in the burning app
<Amaranth> apokryphos: So does X-Chat and a bunch of other IRC clients, but they all suck worse in other ways. :P
<Mastastealth> Drayzee: Yes it does
<mikex> i had a bad dual boot install, need to recover windows xp on partition 1.
<mikebot> LjL: is there a font with logical operators?
<mikebot> LjL: that is included?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: what about bitchx?
<LjL> mikebot: well KDE can allow you to save some space with menus, because it allows you to have applications *not* display their main menu inside their windows, but instead on the top of the screen (like MacOS does). if you look at my screenshot, that's the way i set it up
<Amaranth> nalioth: Any time I have to use a terminal to do something (other than development), the OS/distro has failed.
<Mastastealth> mikex: what happened? cant boot into it?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: Same thing.
<mikex> can't access it from grub, it is not listed.
<mikebot> LjL: oh i don't like that
<gnomefreak> ahhh your looking for gui app
<LjL> mikebot: hm, i'm not sure. KOffice does have a formula editor, though
<mikex> Mastastealth: exactly
<Mastastealth> mikex: you know how to add it manually?
<mikebot> LjL: i just don't like have my menus at the top (applications. &c.) but have the open windows on a different menu on the bottom
<mikex> Mastastealth: no, got a link?
<cello_rasp> LjL if only we could get that for gnome
<gnomefreak> i found lostirc pretty good but dont know if it does everything you want
<apokryphos> Amaranth: I doubt any (perhaps irssi, but then again that's not GUI -- big disad, IMO) have as much configurability as kvirc (really). It's nice, but surprisingly unpopular; used a bit more on Windoze, I guess.
<LjL> cello_rasp: doesn't OpenOffice have one?
<mikebot> LjL: i would rather it be like windows (start menu and open stuff next to it)
<Mastastealth> mikex: looking for one...
<LjL> cello_rasp: no wait, you mean the menu?
<cello_rasp> yea
<bliss1> you know how we always type sudo at the prompt how to set a root password
<cello_rasp> it so usable
<gnomefreak> bliss1: use sudo -i
<apokryphos> bliss1: it's recommended that you use sudo -i instead
<nalioth> Amaranth: wrap a python gui wrapper around irssi
<LjL> cello_rasp: yeah it's been talked about, but they say it's hard to implement
<apokryphos> bliss1: ..to get into a root shell. But if you really want to you can set up a root account.
<mikex> Mastastealth: just got in to ubuing to beat the learning curve.ntu 'bout a month ago. still try
<Amaranth> nalioth: Then I end up with colloquy but with me doing all the work. ;)
<LjL> cello_rasp: surely, i'm not too happy that when i use a GTK/Gnome application it doesn't respect my choice for menu positioning
<Mastastealth> mikex: ok ill give u the lines to use:
<Bud_Resin> what would be the command line command equivalent of synchronizing the clock from the gui?
<Amaranth> apokryphos: Looks ugly, do you have a stock screenshot?
<mikebot> LjL: i typed 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' and it finished..now what do i do?
<Mastastealth> root (hd0,1)
<bliss1> yes because when remote in I want to ust root@xyz.net--
<LjL> mikebot: well you certainly can do that, but you can do that in gnome as well... and gnome also allows you to have a shorter menu
<Mastastealth> savedefault
<Mastastealth> makeactive
<Mastastealth> chainloader +1
<mikebot> LjL: oh, i want gnome..haha
* gnomefreak uses pdmenu :)
<LjL> mikebot: now logout, and login again, but before pressing Enter, choose "Session" and then KDE
<mikebot> LjL: okay, brb
<Definity> dose any one use the program unrar-free?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: my screeny won't look anything like the ones on their site (yes, you guessed it :P -- look is configurable) but I'll put one up now
<Mastastealth> those last 4, just add em into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mikebot> LjL: is logging out the same as ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Klick_> hey all, i want to know how to tell a certain module not to load at start time, any ideas how i do this
<LjL> mikebot: look, both Gnome and KDE are quite configurable (though Gnome less so). you probably shouldn't make your choice based on how many pixels are taken by what
<bliss1> so when most folks remote in they just use a user name?
<LjL> mikebot: no, not really
<Definity> how can i extract rar fiel in linux?
<LjL> mikebot: ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't even ask the applications you have open if they want to quit, or give them a chance to save anything
<mikebot> LjL: okay, well if kde is more configurable, then it's better to me
<Klick_> rar x file.rar
<mikebot> brb
<Amaranth> apokryphos: Never mind, I don't think you can make this thing look nice. :P
<mikebot> LjL: oh
<Amaranth> I'll stick with xchat-gnome, I guess.
<apokryphos> Amaranth: http://giannaros.org/kvirc.jpg
<defrysk> Definity, sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<Klick_> anyone know what controls which modules are loaded on startup
<Definity> Klick_: that dosent work
<Amaranth> apokryphos: better, but still meh :P
<defrysk> or is it unrar-nonfree
<h3ax> quick one.
<mikex> k saved this chat as a txt doc. will give it a try.
<LjL> Definity: "apt-cache search unrar"
<apokryphos> Amaranth: I originally made it look almost exactly like konversation because I couldn't handle the wacky icons/colours, but eventually came around on some of the things.
<Plouj_> does ubuntu have hibernate as an option at all?
<Definity> i downloaded unrar
<h3ax> whats the format command for linux
<LjL> Plouj_: yeah
<gnomefreak> Plouj_: yes
<Definity> it jsut i go to execute it and it dosent work
<mandavi> hi, how do i install new programs in ubuntu?
<LjL> Plouj_: doesn't always work too well
<LjL> h3ax: "man fsck"
<defrysk> Definity, get the nonfree version
<gnomefreak> mandavi: synaptic
<Definity> it dosent work atall
<LjL> h3ax: err, sorry
<Klick_> anyone know a good place to look to find out?
<LjL> h3ax: "man mkfs" =)
<Definity> i have reinstalled it twice and still not working
<h3ax> k thanks
<h3ax> =)
<mandavi> gnomefreak: thanks
<defrysk> unrar e blah
<auke> my pentium III chipset won't detect my MSI wireless card, will updating the bios work? or is it a lost cause?
<gnomefreak> mandavi: yw
<LjL> !tell mandavi about shortapt
<LjL> !tell mandavi about repos
<mikebot> LjL: looks like windows 95
<theBishop> i'm embarassed to ask, but what package do i need to play MP3's in Rhythmbox?
<LjL> mikebot: uh, if you say so :)
<Definity> only if ti was that simple
<LjL> !tell theBishop about mp3
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell theBishop about mp3
<mikebot> LjL: haha
<Definity> is thsi the onyl prgram taht can unzip a .rar file becuase they are quite popular
<defrysk> Definity, did you install unrar-non-free ?
<defrysk> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Definity> no i installed unrar-free
<defrysk> !unrar-non-free
<ubotu> defrysk: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> mikebot: i would certainly like them to stop arranging window buttons in the windows fashion (minimize, maximize and close on the right)... but then gnome does that as well =)
<defrysk> geez
<Bud_Resin> what would be the command line command equivalent of synchronizing the clock from the gui?
<Definity> i cant find that on synaptic
<LjL> Bud_Resin: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<defrysk> Definity, do you have multiverse and universe ?
<Definity> i have universe
<Definity> i think
* gnomefreak out for lunch
<Bud_Resin> LjL ty
<Definity> yes i ahev universe
<defrysk> Definity, make sure to add multiverse
<LjL> Definity: unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<Definity> how do i get multiverse
<defrysk> just put the word behind universe
<LjL> !tell Definity about repos
<JC_> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mikebot> LjL: heh, i like that. how can i configure this stuff
<JC_> mikebot,  start poking around :)
<LjL> mikebot: depends on what you want to configure i suppose ;)
<mikebot> LjL: well first, i accidently clicked hide main menu, but iw ant it back
<LjL> mikebot: come again? i'm not sure what you clicked on and what you hid
<mikebot> on the window browser
<mikebot> the top toolbar where it says like file and edit and stuff
<WoC`> simple question maybe, but any idea why 'apt-get install ntpd' can't find the package, need I update sme setting?
<LjL> mikebot: "hide menubar"?
<LjL> mikebot: ctrl+m
<mikebot> LjL: i think so
<mikebot> ah thanks
<CarinArr> out of interest, is there an easy way to make sure that all files saved in a directory readable/writable by all users will be readable/writable by all users?
<mikebot> okay well first,
<LjL> CarinArr: not automatically. just run "chmod -R a+rw /director/*"
<JC_> anybody want to guide me through gparted?
<mikebot> LjL: can i lock the panels on the bottom so they don't have that seperator?
<LjL> mikebot: you mean the separators between different icons/applets/etc?
<mikebot> LjL: yeah
<LjL> mikebot: settings / desktop / panels / appearence / advanced options -- this will not lock them, but it can hide the separators
<LjL> mikebot: to actually lock them, just right click on the panel, and choose "lock panel"
<Definity> that unrar program stil dosent want to open up
<Definity> cant even see a slight sign of it starting up
<mikebot> LjL: i don't see that option anywhere
<JC_> hmm /dev/hda2 is locked how do I unlock it NTFS format?
<defrysk> Definity, unrar e file
<bit_seqz> JC_, how do you lock a filesystem ?
<combat> join/ #ubuntuforums
<LjL> mikebot: hm perhaps it wasn't there in older kde versions... i'm using a version newer than the one in breezy. anyway, is there no "Panel Menu" menu item when you right click somewhere on the panel?
<combat> join #ubuntuforums
<JC_> bit_seqz,  beats me
<bit_seqz> combat, the slash comes before join, not after...
<combat> dag nam it, ahh cheers,lol
<mikebot> LjL: there is, but it only has 'add to panel,' remove from panel,' and 'configure'
<bit_seqz> combat, lol
<JC_> oops  /dev/hda2 is locked how do I unlock it ? extended filesystem I meant
<gopi> Any TV viewing applications other than xawtv and mythtv ......  ?
<LjL> mikebot: then try the other option. if you choose to "hide" the separators, i think the effect will be very much like locking
<bit_seqz> gopi, theres one for kde... i never tried it, but there is one... also, i think you can use mplayer... but never tried it..
<mikebot> LjL: okay, thanks. also, when you highlight the k menu, and that huge box fades in--can i remove that?
<bit_seqz> JC_, dont worry, when you start saying things that make sense, someone will be able to help you.
<Definity> dammit
<gopi> bit_seqz: wow mplayer? If you can guide me from where I can install it plz ?
<JC_> bit_seqz,  no need to be rude..first time I try to use gparted and Im abit lost
<CarinArr> ljl, the thing is, from an administrative point of view, would there be an easy way to assure it's done when things are saved?
<Definity> is there any way of finding out what format a file is with out the extension there
<thefish> Definity "file somefile.zyx"
<CarinArr> i mean i won't be aware when my users save things, and it would be pretty annoying to have to go in and change permissions every time someone has saved something
<wani> supp
<LjL> mikebot: hm, you know what, i've never seen such an option... though i've never really looked for it either
<bit_seqz> gopi, you will need to change your repositories i think to get mplayer... there are also non-free codec you may need to download... but i cant step you through it...
<wani> I'm from Belize
<LjL> CarinArr: no
<mikebot> LjL: okay
<CarinArr> that seems weird
<CarinArr> i mean it's such a simple thing
<LjL> CarinArr: at least not that i can think of. you could just run a script that periodically sets the "right" permissions
<defrysk> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<wani> can i jion ur conver
<mikebot> LjL: what about making it so when i'm not on a certain desktop, i can't see the apps openin that desktop (on the bottom menu)
<bit_seqz> So... what is a locked filesystem (or is it a locked partition?)
<JC_> bit_seqz,  I guess its a locked partition
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<LjL> mikebot: hm?
<Definity> all it just says back to me is "Empty" which i know it isnt becuase it 4 gig
<mikebot> like when i have a window open in desktop 3, and i am in desktop 3 i can see the window on the bottom panel (the one that tells me what is open)
<Attar> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my pavilion hp, i installed using vga=771, after install i get message saying that x is not working correctly! what should i do? tried reconfigure-xserver using ati driver
<Attar> no luck
<mikebot> LjL: but when i am in desktop 2, it is still in that panel
<wani> no luck bout wat?
<gopi> I tried sudo apt-get install mplayer and its asking for download of some archives.... so is that the one ?
<bit_seqz> JC_, in my 30 or so years of using computers, ive never heard of a locked partition, can you explain how its locked or anything about it?
<wani> fock ans me
<CarinArr> so all i would need is a notification when a file is added, then that could be used to script it
<leleobhz> marillat repository to run ok on ubuntu breezy must to be the sarge branch, is it?
<Martolod> hello
<Mastastealth> attar: have you checked ur xorg.conf ?
<Martolod> i want to read some documentation about startup services
<LjL> mikebot: ok - as for the first question, settings / desktop / panels / appearence and uncheck "enable icon mouseover effect"
<Martolod> i find this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootServices
<Martolod> but they use a tool, do someone know where i can find information about the real things ? How to set up this by command line
<JC_> bit_seqz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9550
<Mastastealth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<misfit_toy> anybody ever seen this with freenx? I get authenticated, x starts, get ubuntu splash, get ubuntu wallpaper, but it never goes beyond that, no gnome-session is what it looks like to me.
<Mastastealth> has some info on boot stuff
<gopi> I tried sudo apt-get install mplayer and its asking for download of some archives.... so is that the one ?
<gopi> is that mplayer used for TV viewing ?
<mikebot> LjL:  ah thank you
<Definity> ok so this suposed rar file is empty but it cant be because it is 4 gigs big and when i gave it the "file" command it just said empty back to me so any ideas on how the hell i can watch these movies?
<leleobhz> gopi: can be too
<bit_seqz> JC_, neet, gpartd puts a litle picture of a lock next to it...
<LjL> mikebot: can't yet find an answer to the other question. the main problem with kde's configurability is... its configurability ;) too many options for a human to remember
<JC_> bit_seqz,  yeah
<JC_> bit_seqz,  how can I unlock it so I can resiza it?
<bit_seqz> JC_, from a command line, (open a shell, whatever...) type sudo fdisk -l   (this will use fdisk to list partitions... paste that into pastebin
<mikebot> LjL: hehe, that's okay..what about this one...my clock shows up when i make the panel small, but when i make it noral, it isn't there, just the date
<mikebot> *noraml
<mikebot> *normal
<LjL> mikebot: hm, that sounds like a bug?
<misfit_toy> anybody ever seen this with freenx? I get authenticated, x starts, get ubuntu splash, get ubuntu wallpaper, but it never goes beyond that, no gnome-session is what it looks like to me.
<mikebot> LjL: also, gtkpod is giving me some error
<mikebot> LjL: okay
<lostar3434> how do i search for files or index  files on ubuntu
<deividas> hi everyone
<budman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<LjL> mikebot: perhaps it believe it doesn't have enough space on the panel to show the clock, or something... try fiddling with the format (analog, digital, clock + date, clock only, etc)
<LjL> mikebot: no idea about gtkpod, never used it
<Mastastealth> lostar3434: get beagle? :D
<JC_> bit_seqz,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9551
<mikebot> LjL: okay, and yeah changing it from default to digital and back worked
<defrysk> deskbar applet
<LjL> mikebot: eh, the mysteries of GUIs
<mikebot> LjL: hehe
<Mastastealth> lostar3434: that or used the built in search under the Places menu
<[balayhashi] > how do I run Search as root?
<mikebot> LjL: one last question, i promise..then i'll just look for things myself
<Mastastealth> balayhash: you mean search in your root directory?
<mikebot> LjL: in windows, there is a window view mode where it is like list, but scrolls to to right as youg et more files, i can't seem to find a viewing option on this
<bit_seqz> JC_, Ok, so you mention you want to re-size an ntfs partition.. thats going to be the difficult part... ive done it about a year ago... but i dont remmember all the details...
<JC_> bit_seqz,  need to resize /hda1
<Mastastealth> bit_seqz: use qtparted! (or gparted) from a livecd :)
<bit_seqz> JC_, my guess is you want to resize /dev/hda5.
<budman> The cube is to ubelievable
<budman> :-)
<Mastastealth> i live SystemRescueCD
<bit_seqz> Mastastealth, he is useing gpartd...
<LjL> mikebot: perhaps you mean like "multicolumn view"?
<equador> why i can't install proftd.
<equador> i try
<Mastastealth> *like
<equador> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<equador> but i get an error
<LjL> mikebot: which is, view / view mode / multicolumn view
<gopi> I installed mplayer but looks like there is no way to play TV in it :(
<Mastastealth> whats the error equador?
<mikebot> LjL: ah thank you
<equador> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mikebot> LjL: the folder i was looking at each on didn't have enough files to show each for what it really looked like
<equador> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JC_> bit_seqz,  /hda1 need more room there and I have all that free space on /hda2
<bit_seqz> JC_, this is real ugly :( The best thing i can suggest is to backup everything first.
<equador> thats is error
<budman> equador are you SUDO into the process?
<btdown> i dont think he's root....
<defrysk> equador, u have synaptic running ;)
<equador> yes with sudo
<budman> are you running it else where?
<equador> from terminal i try
<equador> install
<LjL> mikebot: also, again under View, you can change "Icon Size" to get an even more windows-like looking view
<sander__123> i've got a problem... i've got like lots of windows cd-s but only cd that boots itself is in sweden and i cant get it working...
<equador> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<defrysk> equador, tusn off synaptic
<bit_seqz> JC_, well... you dont have a lot of free room on hda2, hda2 is a container, and it contains hda5,6,7
<equador> ok
<mikebot> LjL: yeah, i like tiny, except it doesn't show all the text
<defrysk> equador, and try again
<equador> ok
<LjL> mikebot: hm in "multicolumn mode" it does for me
<mikex> from command I ran df. The ntfs partition does not show. I do have 2 tmpfs' one of these has about the same used space as my lost ntfs partition.
<JC_> bit_seqz,  Im thinking Im better off backing up and reinstalling windows :( and making the partions alittle more suited to my needs
<auke> damn i'm giving up, been working on this the entire day now, just to get this wifi card working
<southern> how can I upgrade my samba ?
<mikex> sys>disk- shows ntfs ??
<mikebot> LjL: i'll keep looking through the options
<Mastastealth> southern: sudo apt-get install samba
<Dr_Willis> southern,  other then 'apt-get upgrade' you mean?
<bit_seqz> JC_, thats what I would do... I like to partition myself (autopartition is good sometimes...)
<LjL> mikebot: try just hitting F5, perhaps it's messed up
<southern> Mastastealth I've got it
<Mastastealth> southern: first refresh package list tho, sudo apt-get update
<southern> it isn't upgrading
<Attar> mastastealth: sorry, i am using mirc and i am used to xchat highlighting stuff addressed to me! :) yes i did check my xserver.xorg, anyways, i just googled, and found that i can install either fglrx drvier or the ati proprietry driver, i will try now, but what do u suggest, fglrx? or the ati driver?
<southern> yes I did it
<JC_> bit_seqz,  thanks for the help :) you didnt turn out so bad lol
<mikebot> LjL: same..is there a way to spply settings to all folders?
<LjL> southern: you need "sudo apt-get update" to get an updated database first
<bit_seqz> JC_, I put one partition per OS, +1 swap, and i dont use extended partitions anymore.
<Dr_Willis>  fglrx drvier IS the ati proprietry driver
<Mastastealth> attar: ati is built-in to xorg, so u might as well try the fglrx drivers
<southern> I did it...
<mikebot> LjL: nevermind, i just do it to the root and it does it to all
<LjL> mikebot: i think applying to all folders is the default
<bit_seqz> JC_, and if you have to have windows put it on hda1.
<Mastastealth> southern: ok, so...its the latest version, atleast from what ubuntu repos has, u find a newer version?
<JC_> bit_seqz,  yup
<Attar> Mastastealth, the ati driver included wth xorg, is the free one, not the 1 from ATI, isnt it?
<Mastastealth> souther: or perhaps, have u check synaptic?
<Seveas> !mark
<ubotu> A -- MARK -- message is printed in the log every 15 minutes, so you know the logger is running. This is perfectly normal. Your kernel has not been hacked by a danish guy called 'Mark'.
<Mastastealth> attar: yea
<equador> not help for me to turn off synaptic
<Mastastealth> attar: fglrx is from ati, the propierty one
<southern> Mastastealth: I can't install swat
<southern> this is my problem actually
<Mastastealth> equador: do u have update-manager running?
<bit_seqz> JC_, my new laptop came partitioned with 1/2 of the disk as data.... so I just installed ubutnu on that... no -re partitioning for me :)
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<equador> now its work, thx :)
<Mastastealth> southern: have you check your apt source?
<southern> yes it's working
<dynamo> My first tty is frozen, ctrl+z isn't killing it. How do I restart it?
<hfx> hiyas
<budman> Ive downloaded the win32codec
<Mastastealth> southern: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , is tehre stuff in it?
<budman> but still cant play any movie using movie plater
<hfx> any kernel hackers in here? need advice in kernel module writing. getting funny errors about redefined symbols in time.h when compiling a module skeleton
<echo_> hi
<Mastastealth> southern: ok, if its working ,wut errors do u get when u try to install stuff?
<southern> swat wants samba 3.0.14
<CarinArr> ljl, found a way of doing it using dnotify
* CarinArr claps happily
<CarinArr> heh
<bit_seqz> budman, hrmm... what output are you getting... run it from a console/terminal, it will show errors.
<southern> but I have 3.0.7
<heatxsink> anyone in here know if the bluez kernel patches are going to be added to the 2.6.15 kernel?
<Attar> mastastealth, hmm, this is confusing me, on the wiki i found a page, that said i can either install xorg-driver-fglrx OR a complicated procedure to install the ATIXXXX.run from ATI, and with ubuntu there is an ATI driver, donno which it is! :) anyways, i'll go give the ATI ones a try, or could that destroy system?
<heatxsink> anyone in here know if the bluez kernel patches are going to be added to the 2.6.15 kernel, for ubuntu?*
<Mastastealth> southern: are you installing swat from ubuntu repos too?
<budman> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<budman>   xine-ui: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1-rc3a) but it is not going to be installed
<budman> E: Broken packages
<Mastastealth> attar: it wont destroy it, if your xserver isnt working, you got nothing to lose anyway ^_^
<budman> im trying to install xine cause it plays fine on my other ubuntu box
<sander__123> how can i uninstall ubuntu ? how can i format my harddrive?
<Mastastealth> attar: becuz wut usually happens is someone messes up sumthin in the fglrx procedure and x wont start, but x wont start for u now, so ur good to go ;)
<dynamo> sander__123 what do you want to format it with?
<ezech> sander__123: define "format" ;)
<bit_seqz> budman, ive been using VLC, it works in ubuntu for many of my media
<sander__123> i wanna make it clear
<sander__123> going to use windows after ubuntu
<budman> apt-get VLC?
<Attar> Mastastealth, hehe ok, good luck to me! bye
<dynamo> sander__123 either get some magnets, or a windows cd. Insert the cd and restart your computer.
<ezech> sander__123: windows will wipe out anything
<sander__123> it doesnt work
<sander__123> nono... windows doesnt boot itself
<Mastastealth> southern: are you using hoary?
<bina> does anyone know what I need to have installed to be able to mount an Axim X51 under linux?
<bit_seqz> budman, i'd use synaptic
<ezech> sander__123: you did set up bios to boot from cd, wright?
<dynamo> sander__123 are you sure your CMOS is set to boot from a cd?
<sander__123> yes
<bina> I dont want active sync or anything, just so I can put files onto it without having to transfer them to my windows comp first
<ezech> then you have hardware problem
<southern> Mastastealth: I'm using breezy
<dynamo> sander__123 did you hit any key when it asks you to? ;)
<southern> and this is my source.list
<ezech> either with your box, or your head
<sander__123> actually... it boots ubuntu... even when first boot device is cd
<sander__123> and windows cd is in cd-rom
<theskunk> sander__123, what kind of machine?
<sander__123> i've got pentium
<theskunk> you build it?
<southern> (I can't copy here)
<sander__123> nope
<LjL> CarinArr: that sounds like a good idea
<theskunk> k, dell by chance?
<budman> I get errors in synaptic about dependenceys
<Samuel-P-Dias> hi, I've problems with a non-PS/2 keyboard (an old AMD-586)
<theskunk> budman, go into the synaptics repository and check for broken packages
<budman> xine-ui:
<budman>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not going to be installed
<radu_> hi, I'm trying to use my bluetooth phone with gnome-phone-manager but it doesn't seem to work... I find the device, I try to connect it, the pairing dialog appears on my phone, I write in the code from /etc/bluetooth/pin and then the phone tells me that the pairing could not be done and gnome-phone-manager tells me "not connected"... any idea what I might be doing wrong ?
<El-Cid> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks el-cid :)
<theskunk> does it say why?
<sander__123> so can anybody help me with booting windows?
<sander__123> or clearing my harddrive
<budman> Where do I see broken packages in in the repository
<radu_> theskunk, was that for me ?
<Mastastealth> southern: well, sumthin must be up with ur repos because breezy has samba 3.0.14...
<bit_seqz> budman, well... seems you'd be better off fixing the dependancy
<joachim-n> how do I grep for a pattern that starts with -
<theskunk> sander__123, if it wont boot to the CD, make sure the bios is set to boot from the CD, take the hard drive off the boot list if needed, if its a pre-manufactured computer, there may be a key that you can press to give a boot order list and choose the boot device
<budman> Which is what im trying to do
<theskunk> radu_, nope, sorry
<radu_> joachim-n, ^-
<joachim-n> tx
<radu_> joachim-n, grep -- ^- or grep "^-"
<southern> Mastastealth what so I have to do?
<bit_seqz> budman, wish i could help with that... but i dunno :(
<radu_> joachim-n, hrm... grep ^- should work too
<theskunk> budman, in the synaptics repository, there should be a filters area, where you can search for broken dependancies -- if it wont install, you should be able to add repositories until it installs
<dynamo> sander__123 first check if your cd drive is still functional. If you don't see a cdrom icon on your desktop right now, that means there's something wrong with your cd drive. If it's reading the cd drive, try getting another copy of windows, the cd itself could be toast
<Samuel-P-Dias> hi, I've problems with a non-PS/2 keyboard (an old AMD-586). The debian-installer starts, but my keyboard is frozen and I can't continue.
<Mastastealth> southern:  send me ONE line in ur sources.list
<sander__123> well... i got one cd working
<dynamo> sander__123 this is assuming that you have the windoze cd in right now of course
<Mastastealth> southern:  so i can see if there's a problem from that server
<sander__123> well...
<theskunk> sander__123, to check what dynamo is doing, check by trying to boot to the ubuntu CD that you installed with
<sander__123> this cd is in sweden
<jah_raztah> for some reason i'm unable to copy file fully from my dvd, and also when i play a song from the dvd it starts to play and then stop,s and then i play it again and seek to a certain spot like 2 minutes it plays from there for a bit like 8 seconds or something and then stops
<sander__123> if i use ubuntu cd it will just give me option to install it...
<heatxsink> WHO does the ubuntu kernel packaging?
<southern> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<budman> I dont understand where do i get the extra repositorys @?
<dynamo> sander__123 that means your windows cd is toast =)
<sander__123> well..
<sander__123> cant be
<theskunk> sander__123, yes, but it will at least let you know if the cabability of booting from cd works
<sander__123> i've got like 5 of them
<southern> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<dynamo> sander__123 none work?
<joachim-n> I think the ^ is working as a line beginning
<sander__123> well
<sander__123> one in sweden... that boots itself
<sander__123> but cannot understand it
<southern> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-main restrictd universe
<radu_> joachim-n, yeah, didn't you say everything that starts with - ?
<Mastastealth> southern: there it is
<bit_seqz> budman, open synaptic, click settings/repositories
<joachim-n> no
<Mastastealth> southern:  u have warty
<joachim-n> the pattern starts with -
<Mastastealth> southern:  repos atleast
<joachim-n> but grep thinks that is an option instead of a patter
<dynamo> sander__123 well, that means that the other cds aren't working, so you need a new english one apparently
<sander__123> ubuntu will even boot itself when my all boot devices are cd-rom
<Mastastealth> southern: change anything that says warty or hoary to breezy
<joachim-n> grep "-book" *
<radu_> joachim-n, that's why I said you should use it after -- or in double quotes
<sander__123> well quite yes
<dynamo> heh
<joachim-n> grep: invalid option -- k
<theskunk> woot, budman listen to bit_seqz, im on my mac laptop right now and no where near a ubuntu box except over ssh
<dynamo> what a pain this must be for you
<joachim-n> ah, -- works. tx
<Mastastealth> southern: then save and do a "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<southern> dist-upgrade?
<Mastastealth> southern:  yea
<southern> what will it do?
<theskunk> Mastastealth, why not just apt-get upgrade
<theskunk> ?
<budman> theskunk I have all of them in the list added.
<Mastastealth> southern: update every package found outdated
<sander__123> i've got original cd-s of windows 95 and 98 and they dont boot, only one that boots it a windows 98 in sweden but that isnt helping me... actually need to install XP
<Mastastealth> theskunk: i dont know...dist-upgrade is the "safe upgrade" chosen by synaptic
<dynamo> I need some help shutting down my first tty in bash, for some reason asciijump completely crashed it =\ I don't mind restarting bash, but killall didn't seem to do that. Any suggestions?
<theskunk> budman, well.... crap... without being in front of my box im sorry to say that im out of ideas.... have you looked it up in the wiki yet? or searched that in goodle?
<gopi> How can I install Motv or TVtime ?
<Mastastealth> theskunk: and its worked for me ;)
<sander__123> i've got 2 XP cd-s and non of them works
<theskunk> Mastastealth, i've been using just upgrade....
<budman> Just so wierd worked perfetly on my other pc
<theskunk> anybody here running ubuntu 64?
<theskunk> yeah... that is wiere
<theskunk> d*
<radu_> gopi, you can find tvtime using applications -> add applications
<theskunk> budman, any major package installation differences b/t the two machiens?
<bit_seqz> theskunk, yeah... took me all weekend, but i am running breezy 64
<budman> 1 is the newest ubuntu
<budman> 1 is the version right before that
<budman> older one works
<bit_seqz> budman,  heh... yeah, that happens
<theskunk> bit_seqz, haha, i hear ya, what'd you have problems with?
<hacker-pschorr> ubuntuusers.de seems to be offline?
<theskunk> budman, have you upgraded everything on both machines?
<budman> yeap
<budman> got my cube working
<Mastastealth> skunk: upgrade only updates packages, but if a pacakge starts to depend on sumthing else, it wont be installed, by using dist-upgrade any additional packages will be installed properly
<Mastastealth> :)
<sander__123> So is there any commands to uninstalling or removing ubuntu from harddrive?
<budman> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<budman> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<budman> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<budman> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<theskunk> Mastastealth, thanks!
<theskunk> budman, oh fun
<bit_seqz> theskunk, ndiswrapper, wrong drivers for the wifi (not ubuntu's fault), acpi hell
<boneill> hi i want to test Dapper (i want to try the latest gnome), what's the easiest way? (currently on breezy)
<theskunk> bit_seqz, goodluck with all that.... my main issue has been with firefox
<theskunk> and flash
<boneill> can i just change my apt sources?
<Mastastealth> budman: mirrormax is gone, use: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<bit_seqz> theskunk, mostly wifi/laptop stuff
<am3r1ca> when i tail -f /var/log/messages to veiw modem install progress it says successful to all
<am3r1ca> but i still have no net on speed touch 330
<Mastastealth> budman: instead of any mirrrmox repos u have in ur sources.list
<bit_seqz> theskunk, yeah, you have to use non-free version of flash for it to work right with a lot of sites.
<theskunk> bit_seqz, even in 64?
<theskunk> will it even compile?
<southern> Mastastealth: "sudo apt-get install" -> E: Couldn't find package swat
<Mastastealth> Flash under 64 doesnt work iirc
<sander__123> Is there a command to Format C: or for uninstalling ubuntu?
<bit_seqz> theskunk, yeah, no flash on my 64bit lappy yet :(
<dman> any ruby people here.. im stuck with a gems install
<budman> Mastastealth: do you have a link to an example source list file i should use?
<southern> Mastastealth: "sudo apt-get install swat" -> E: Couldn't find package swat
<theskunk> bit_seqz, yeah, i just installed the 32 bit firefox and am running 32 bit JRE and Flash with that
<theskunk> budman, should be in the ubuntu wikie
<theskunk> *wiki
<Dr_Willis> sander__123,  you just need to delete the linux partitions, then repartition/format in the OS you are installing.
<bit_seqz> theskunk, breezy i368 installed pretty easy... but dapper and breezy 64 both were frustrating!
<am3r1ca> can install SPEED TOUCH 300
<sander__123> well how do i delete my linux partitations?
<am3r1ca> need help
<theskunk> bit_seqz, lol.... im still piecing mine together
<theskunk> wish they'd just release the source for flash.... problem solved
<bit_seqz> sander, just reinstall, during that process you will be able to remove and add partitions...
<southern> Mastastealth: "sudo apt-get install swat" -> E: Couldn't find package swat
<sander__123> aa ok thank-you...
<Mastastealth> budman: looking
<Mastastealth> southern: hmm...
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking swat was part of the samba packages.. and i was thinking swat was disabled by default in ubuntu.
<bit_seqz> theskunk, yeah, I had to add a repos from some dude to get enlightenment, and eterm working...
<Mastastealth> budman: this guy has a good default one with backports: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=774960&postcount=3
<theskunk> you're running enlightenment?! ooooooo shiny!
<Mitja> Which is the default startup script?
<CarinArr> enlightenment enschlighenment:)
<Mastastealth> southern: you need to enable universe in ur repos
<mikebot> LjL: thanks for all the help, i gotta go
<bit_seqz> theskunk, oh hells yeah... gots to have my E!
<mikebot> LjL: cya
<paquin> hi there
<paquin> I can't make telnet work here
<Haaskaaja> hey
<theskunk> bit_seqz, have you figured out how to get yout booot time down? mine takes 2+ minutes with an athlon 64 x2 3800 w/ a gb of ram and a SATA II
<Haaskaaja> it is possible to install kde to ubuntu?
<paquin> is there any cool link with a step by step guide to installtelnet???
<theskunk> Haaskaaja, there is kubuntu....
<bit_seqz> theskunk, who 2 minutes! somethings wrong, check your logs/dmesg!
<Mastastealth> southern: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted" might be a line you have, add "multiverse universe" to the end of it, and the corresponding deb-src
<Dr_Willis> Haaskaaja,  yes. Kubuntu-desktop is the package to isntall. check their homepage for details
<Haaskaaja> ok
<theskunk> bit_seqz, well, im loading crazy stuff like bluetooth and i have no idea how to turn it off
<bit_seqz> theskunk, its probably sitting at boot waiting for something (like the network that never comes up...) you can hit ctrl-c to skip, and move on...
<gopi> radu_: tvtime I installed.... but no provision to change settings ?
<Haaskaaja> i dont want to download full kubuntu, only kde
<mammadori> hi all, I would like to rebuild from scratch the ubuntu-live cd, where I could find build scripts (yes I have full mirrors) ?
<Dr_Willis> Haaskaaja,  then fire yp synaptic and start clicking and isntalling.
<theskunk> bit_seqz, im spoiled by slackware/gentoo where i edit my own scripts
<Haaskaaja> ?
<paquin> hi there
<paquin> I need some help here
<gopi> tvtime I by mistake choosed custom scanning but is there a way to change it to Europe ?
<bit_seqz> theskunk, yeah.. me too... ive been using ubuntu a lot for about 3 months now...
<theskunk> mammadori, you are ambitiuos
<captainredbeard> I'm having trouble when printing from firefox
<thiago_> Hello
<Haaskaaja> it is possible to run windows in linux
<Haaskaaja> ?
<Very> #ubuntu-it
<bit_seqz> Haaskaaja, yes.
<ezech> Haaskaaja: vmware
<Mitja> Haaskaaja: or qemu
<bit_seqz> Haaskaaja, and vice-versa
<xukun> what happened the package w32codecs in dapper? its not in the package list in dapper
<Haaskaaja> where i can find those
<ezech> if you have pc from hell, you can go for qemu, vmware is way faster
<El-Cid> vmware works great
<bit_seqz> xukun, w32codec in ubuntu? surely you jest!
<mammadori> theskunk: i would like to study the build system, but I cannot google find it
<ezech> Haaskaaja: at their homepage probably
<Zoroaster> Haaskaaja, I run vmware, runs good.
<ezech> vmware is commercial
<Haaskaaja> where to download vmware?
<Trynemjoel> are there any Codec-packages for Ubuntu, or do i have to download em all one by one?
<bit_seqz> ezech, but they do have free downloads...
<Mitja> Haaskaaja: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<xaver> hi
<bit_seqz> Trynemjoel, try mplayer.hq
<HappyFool> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Very> #ubuntu-it
<xukun> bit_seqz, it doesnt matter what you say, but is was apt-get able before on breezy
<bina> how do I read the messages that my kernel leaves when i plug in my USB device?
<xukun> it was ..
<mammadori> I know about casper, squashfs and unionfs but I would like to study the daily build scripts for ubuntu-live, but I cannot find where they lies
<ezech> bit_seqz: nevertheless it's commercial and meant to by paid for
<bit_seqz> xukun, really... that is curious.
<Dr_Willis> bina,  'dmesg'
<xaver> can i ask something?
<bina> Dr_Willis: nice one.  Thanks
<Boglizk> go ahead
<bit_seqz> ezech, yeah...
<Dr_Willis> xaver,  you just did.. care to ask another? :P
<xaver> Does Nazgob was here?
<xaver> ;p
<xukun> bit_seqz, I,m not kiding
<Boglizk> ./whowas
<Boglizk> :p
<xaver> thx
<AntMaz> anyone know of health chats
<Boglizk> I need some help: I cant empty the Trash
<ezech> AntMaz: you sick? :)
<bit_seqz> ezech, whatever dude... you can still download it and try vmware if you like.
<AntMaz> yea i got it all nausea , fatigue just had a blackout and almost vometed a bunch of time but i havent eat anything yet today caughing (hacking) and new to the list diarea ha
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the flue to me..
<Dr_Willis> flu.
<Dr_Willis> its that time of year. But who knows.  those are common symptons to a lot of things.
<Boglizk> I cant empty the trash...
<bit_seqz> AntMaz, well... try to atleast get lots of fluids...
<AntMaz> thats what i thought but do ou or do you not have black outs im not sure
<Dr_Willis> Fluids good.. but blackout = bad.. id say see a real dr.
<bit_seqz> AntMaz, blackouts probably due to low blood pressure...
<AntMaz> if i goto the er here in gold old redneck west virgina it will be like 4 hours
<AntMaz> ah
<zenmatt> Boglizk did you try deleting the files in the .Trash folder?
<Boglizk> yeah
<bit_seqz> AntMaz, oooh, real life apalation emergency room!
<distrowatch> can someone please tell me a  good postfix guide ?
<Boglizk> said i dont have perm
<Haaskaaja> i have loadedqemu, how to use it?
<AntMaz> yea im originally from new york
<distrowatch> with mysql support :) and also webmail
<AntMaz> big change
<bit_seqz> AntMaz, like on Saturday night live...
<captainredbeard> ok
<xaver> NAZGOB
<AntMaz> at least were i was from in ny there where like 5 hosipitals all like 10-20 minuetes away
<Nazgob> yup? :)
<AntMaz> this state sucks
<xaver> prv
<xaver> ;p
<zenmatt> Boglizk open up terminal, cd .Trash  then sudo rm *.*
<xaver> umiesz przejsc na prv :D?
<Ale33andro> hi
<xaver> wpisz /query xaver
<iBalo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<xaver> welcome
<Boglizk> zen: allright.. i didn't know the remove-command
<Ale33andro> there are anyone here that can help me please ?
<xaver> NAzgo
<Dr_Willis> zenmatt,  Hmm *.* ? why not * :P
<Nazgob> pm are blocked, lol :)
<xaver> yyy
<xaver> fuck them
<xaver> :P
<Ale33andro> i want to read sata HDD in my computer, but i don't know how
<xaver> bediztyu tutaj pisac :|?
<zenmatt> Dr_Willis  oops gave myself away as windows user
<Nazgob> nope :)
<Boglizk> "rm: cannot remove `utdemo': Is a directory"
<xaver> chodzm moze na polnet
<Dr_Willis> zenmatt,  hah! caught ya!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<AntMaz> hey i got half life installed it loads up with no sound and when i click on new game it does nothing the only way to exit is to hit alt x i think it was
<xaver> pisz po Polskiemu bo ja nie lubie tych zagaranicznyhc jazykow
<Nazgob> ok
<xaver> ;p
<xaver> chodz na PolNet
<zenmatt> just switched over this weekend
<btdown> kurwa
<bit_seqz> now that i have my new laptop working, i have to take appart my old laptop and repair it...
<xaver> wiem
<xaver> zaloze wlasny kanal
<xaver> :D:D
<xaver> #olo
<xaver> go to olo chanel :D
<btdown> paka
<AntMaz> oh yay diearea be right back
<xaver> pazausta
<Boglizk> would you mind?
<zenmatt> Boglizk rmdir
<xaver> NAZGOL
<zenmatt> has to be empty though
<alexey__> hi all !
<Boglizk> rmdir: `utdemo': Directory not empty
<bit_seqz> I think maybe i'll paint some of the panels on my old laptop, what are some good paints/stickers?
<xaver> NAZGOB ALE MASZ ZRYWA ;P
<Nazgob> omg stop man
<alexey__> from a KDE website (FOSDEM news) I have come across revolutionary project - Rosetta.
<Dr_Willis> heh - bash fundamentals and how to remove files/dirs 101
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> rm -rf DIRNAME
<xaver> no idz na #olo
<Dr_Willis> or is it -Rf   ... agh..
<zenmatt> thanks Dr_Willis,  been a while
<southern> is anybody could help me in samba?
<Boglizk> i'll try both
<alexey__> I think it will ease the translation of all the apps - make the _process_ on steroids !
<l00p> I have a question is there any special rule on asking?
<southern> I can't access to ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> one of those 'be VERY VERY carefull commands'
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<AntMaz> anyone have any idea about that problem
<southern> I can't access ubuntu from windows xp
<osku> #suomi
<l00p> !ask
<bit_seqz> l00p, about the only rule is dont ask if its ok to ask...
<dynamo> I need help restarting tty1... asciijump froze it and ^Z isn't killing it off. Help?
<Boglizk> i have a great program to access ubuntu
<l00p> hehe I thought that's a command....
<southern> :D
<AntMaz> southern cause xp sucks
<Boglizk> i'll see what its called
<alexey__> southern: of course you can't - because Windows don't understand Linux filesystems !
<southern> i know know...
<dynamo> Boglizk: is it called ubuntu? ;P
<Boglizk> no, explore2fs-1.07
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<Dr_Willis> theres another way to get windows full access to ext2/3 linux partions as well
<AntMaz> hey i got half life installed it loads up with no sound and when i click on new game it does nothing the only way to exit is to hit alt x i think it was
<am3r1ca> anyone know how to install speed touch 330 ???
<southern> My samba says access denied!
<southern> why?
<dynamo> AntMaz: ooc, are you running it on wine or an emu?
<xaver> she has true
<AntMaz> wine
<[-DevinE-] > !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<xaver> roti toti
<xaver> nie macie co robic?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/ - lets windows read/wrute ext2/3 partitins
<AntMaz> im guessing it has something to do with direct x
<xaver> google wam zamkneli?
<AntMaz> but wine is like 98 right
<xaver> poszli w pizdu na haxior.com
<xaver> kaput!?
<Dr_Willis> Cedega has better DirectX support then Wine.
<dynamo> AntMaz: it can simulate more than 98
<l00p> OK I'm trying to install ubuntu to my box as dual boot (next to windows). I have a sata disk with ntfs partition and free space. When I try to install ubuntu I only get the option to erase the disk and create new partitions, I can not create partitions on free space. If I try to install Mandriva I don't have the same problem (I just click create partitions on free space).
<xaver> bo jak nie to wpierdut
<southern> guys it says access denied
<AntMaz> can it
<xaver> idzcie na #hackpl!
<xaver> tam to sie dopiero
<xaver> odzywa raz na 2 godizny
<Dr_Willis> southern,  you tring to get a windows box to access a linux samba home share?
<xaver> a wy tu pierdzielicie
<xaver> ciszaaa
<T0lkman> how can i install mysql5 on ubuntu ?
<xaver> nie nadazam czytac
<l00p> I had mandrake 10 installed previously on that free space.
<southern> Dr_Willis yes
<T0lkman> why mysql isn't in repositories?
<dynamo> xaver: I'm sorry, I don't understand a word you're saying, nore have any idea what language it is
<am3r1ca> anyone know how to install SPEED TOUCH 330
<xaver> heh im traying to shut up u all
<xaver> :D:D
<Dr_Willis> southern,  you need to do a 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME' i belive - to set that users smb password.. and perhaps enter the share name fully for windows. ie: //linuxserver/linuxusername
<dynamo> chown -r us ./base :P
<Dr_Willis> southern,  or edit the samba.conf and enable browseable for the home share.. and you may want to enable the write feature as well.
<southern> Dr_Willis i want security = share
<xaver> if u wanna be my freidn take my penis to your hand
<Boglizk> what the crap?
<dynamo> lmao
<southern> browseable = yes guest ok = yes
<Dr_Willis> southern,  time to be reading up on that 'using samba' book then. :P and set up the shares as you like.
<AntMaz> anyone have the sound problem with half life
<Dr_Willis> southern,   i just use the home shares mainly.
<southern> :P
<Dr_Willis> AntMaz,  if its a wine issue. you may want to check the Wine Homepage/forums/wikis.
<am3r1ca> anoyone know how to install Speed Touch 330 ???
<AntMaz> well when it installed and you know , Did you hear the sound
<AntMaz> i heard it
<Dr_Willis> AntMaz,  hear?  huh?
<l00p> anyone has any idea on installing ubuntu on free space on a sata disk (without losing all data)?
<AntMaz> haer
<AntMaz> hear
<xaver> gparted
<l00p> xaver can you tell me more?
<AntMaz> you know the siren sound when the half life installer first loads
<xaver> maybe no
<iBalo> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<xaver> well
<xaver> tell me everything
<Dr_Willis> AntMaz,  it may help if you made more sence. :) ok.. the GAME sound/config/test thing.
<xaver> about
<xaver> u have ubuntu installed
<[-DevinE-] > !root
<xaver> and u want to copy it?
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bit_seqz> l00p, you dont have an option to manually partition?
<AntMaz> sorry i feel like shit
<Dr_Willis> xaver,  copy from where to where?
<zenmatt> Someone able to help with Bittorrent/shell script?
<[-DevinE-] > the password protecter root is a super inovation !!
<xaver> from partition to partition?
<xaver> i odn't understand u l00p
<l00p> I have but it doesn't show me any existing partitions
<Dr_Willis> [-DevinE-] ,  it is? its  a feature that everyone just sort of ignores. :P lol.
<xaver> hmm
<mikelo> i get this error when i try to open amule: amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> been around for ages.
<dynamo> okay, on the topic of dual boots, say on GRUB I want it to automatically load windoze when I start up. Do I have to move the "Other operating systems" lines in menu.lst to the top?
<xaver> maybe it not compiled FAT?
<cnkrtdsko> hey?
<bit_seqz> l00p, let me guess, you dont see your sata drives?
<pradeep> dynamo .. no
<l00p> bit: I see the drive... just that there are no partitions on it
<[-DevinE-] > yeat is is ... it stops newby users from doing something rong and it stop malware software from running background commands
<xaver> u must format it!
<trappist> mikelo: sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.6-0
<bit_seqz> l00p, its not a raid drive right?
<Donvinzk> is it possible in apt-get to automatically install the recommended packages each time you install one ?
<l00p> I have it formatted an windows running on ntfs partition I also have free space for linux partition... but the installer doesn't recognize the partitions
<mikelo> trappist, libwxgtk2.6-0 is already the newest version.
<dynamo> pradeep: could you tell me how?
<cnkrtdsko> does anyone know why i cant unpack the 2 .deb files i just got? it says it is an unsupported format or something...and when i try to do it through the terminal i cant find the folder i put them in (/home/files)
<bjornkri> heyhey
<l00p> well AFAIK it is not in raid but the motherboard does have raid support
<trappist> mikelo: very strange.
<iBalo> l00p: Did you choose 'dynamic partitions' in Win?
<El-Cid> hrm
<bit_seqz> l00p, werid... if you hit manual parition, it should show existing partitions... if it doesn, somethings wrong...
<bjornkri> tell me, is the GLSlideshow screensaver jerky for everyone, or is it just me?
<mikelo> trappist, i know |-:
<pradeep> dynamo that line saying other operating systems is just a line...
<boz> Hi  could anyone point me to where and by what name my foxfire bookmarks are at so that I can import them into Opera?
<l00p> iBalo: not that I know... what's that?
<dynamo> l00p: here's a longshot, but you could go into the windows device manager and make sure the free space isn't formatted with ntfs
<_jason> cnkrtdsko: what are they debs of?
<bjornkri> It's supersmooth while panning and zooming, but then stops for a second or so every now and then. Probably when loading a new photo...
<l00p> I have already succesfully installed mandrake on that free space
<cnkrtdsko> oh....ndiswrapper and the other one that goes with it
<pradeep> dynamo on the menu.lst where is windows listed?
<l00p> dynao: it is free space
<El-Cid> boz~ you mean firefox ?
<boz> lol yeah sorry
<iBalo> l00p: the screwd up Win-version of lvm... if you have this dynamic partition thingy enabled, there's no readable partition table on the drive... win does it's own thing and hides everything
<cnkrtdsko> _jason: ndiswrapper and the other one that goes with it
<dynamo> pradeep the very bottom... are you suggesting I just need to move all the windows lines to the top?
<_jason> cnkrtdsko: are you following the wiki guide?
<cnkrtdsko> no?
<El-Cid> boz~ i think opera has an automatic importation feature for firefox bookmarks
<cnkrtdsko> _jason: link?
<l00p> iBalo: how do I check to see if I have one?
<_jason> cnkrtdsko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<zenmatt> boz firefox has an export feature too Bookmarks/Manage Bookmarks
<boz> El-Cid  it asks me for the directory and file name
<cnkrtdsko> _jason: thank you :)
<pradeep> dynamo you need not.. tell me the number of "titles" before your windows
<_jason> !ndiswrapper =~ s!https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper!https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, _jason
<_jason> !ndiswrapper =~ s!https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper!https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper!
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, _jason
<boz> thanks guys I'll try the firefox export .  You guys are great !
<El-Cid> boz~ okay hold on
<bit_seqz> anyone have the ducky plugin for gkrellm? what does the duck represent? or the water level ?
<iBalo> l00p: you have to be in Win(XP|2000) and look in the disk-administration control-applet. (Where the drive letters ...brrr.... are defined)
<boz> el-cid k
<zenmatt> Someone able to help with Bittorrent/shell script?  http://pastebin.com/577072
<dynamo> pradeep: I'm not currently on the box I need to fix, but there should be five titles, windows being the fifth
<cnkrtdsko> _jason: it says here i need a windows driver...and im going to assume that it is talking about the drinver for my router correct?
<dynamo> pradeep: sorry, windows being the sixth^
<_jason> cnkrtdsko: I don't know, I've never setup ndiswrapper
<bjornkri> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bjornkri
<cnkrtdsko> _jason: oh ok, well thank you very much anyways
<bit_seqz> cnkrtdsko, its whatever windows driver your trying to get working with ndiswrapper... its probably on your windows partition, unless you copied it to your root filesystem somewhere...
<dibat> salut
<El-Cid> boz~ in your home directory, should be a folder .mozilla, you might need to turn on view hidden folders in the view panel of nautilus inside tht is a folder firefox, inside that is a random looking folder, thats where they are
<l00p> iBalo: I'm in... now where do I check for dynamic partitions? do you know or should I just look until I find it
<pradeep> dynamo ok open up your menu.lst as root and read the first few lines... you'll see 'default 0' <- meaning the first 'title' on the list is selected by default. So since your windows is 6th: you should change that to 'default 5'
<dibat> damned
<dibat> que des anglais
<dibat> c'est relou
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<dynamo> pradeep: oh awesome! Thanks a lot
<dibat> JOIN /AMOUR
<curley_sue> Hello - My suspend to RAM functionality got lost somehow - HELP?
<_jason> dibat: like this: /join #ubuntu-fr
<brady_> I can hear the little beeps that comes from clicking on applications, but I get no sound from vlc.  I tried xmms and it says to check if another program is blocking access to the sound card. How do Icheckthat?
<dibat> prend moi pour un teub jason
<iBalo> l00p: Please do not ask me to explain windows... somewhere in the admin-tools section there's a disk and partition info utility... cal Bill Gates for support
<bit_seqz> curley_sue, heh.. im afraid to try mine!
<_jason> brady_: you have to tell those apps to use esd probably
<boz> El-Cid Thanks Man.  I use to know a guy from Missouri that went by the handle of El-Cid.  Wouldn't be you would it??? lol
<pradeep> dynamo :)
<funkyHat|away> Where is php.ini?
<brady_> jason: yeah that worked
<dynamo> l00p: to acces the device manager, right click on the start menu, properties, advanced, and make sure that Show Administrator Tools is checked. Then you go into the Administrator tools on the start menu and click on Device Manager
<StarQuake> funkyHat|away, dpk -L php4 | grep php.ini
<l00p> iBalo: I can't find that dynamic yadayada..... but It is funny becouse if I boot with Mandriva disks I see the partitions....
<curley_sue> bit_seqz,  meaning?
<zenmatt> l00p it's Control Panel/Admin Tools/Computer Management
<El-Cid> boz~ nope :-D
<dynamo> l00p: The partition tool is under that menu somewhere
<StarQuake> funkyHat|away, whoops
<theskunk> i think im going to go home and get my ubuntu box and bring it in :-D that should be amusing
<StarQuake> funkyHat|away, dpk -L php4-cli | grep php.ini
<dynamo> l00p: I remember now, the tab's called Disk Management
<boz> well thanks anywho
<boz> worked perfectly
<iBalo> l00p: ok, then ... it's not enabled, because if mandriva can see it, ubuntu will too, sooner or later
<funkyHat|away> StarQuake, lol, neither of those worked, but thanks anyway :), I found it myself
<l00p> dynamo: I'm looking at disk managment... but I can see the partitions and there is no mentioning of dynamic yadayada
<curley_sue> Hello - My suspend to RAM functionality worked till yesterday and got lost somehow - HELP?
<StarQuake> funkyHat|away, i just figured :P
<bit_seqz> curley_sue, meaning, i went to a lot of trouble to get my system to not blow up from acpi issues... some stuff doesnt work right, but atleast it isnt blowing up.
<zenmatt> Someone able to help with Bittorrent/shell script?  http://pastebin.com/577072
<sophie_> sorry what are you discussing about ?
<l00p> iBalo: what is not enabled?
<dynamo> l00p: right click on the device and see if you can upgrade it to Dynamic Disk without reformatting the whole thing
<sophie_> I just arrived and understood nothing !
<dynamo> l00p: it may be under format
<l00p> am I missing any drivers?
<MrSolaris> Anybody use Enlightenment?
<_jason> sophie_: this is a support channel, people just ask questions and if someone knows they answer them :)
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, yeah, i do...
<sophie_> ok !
<sophie_> thanks a lot !
<sophie_> for this explanation
<_jason> sophie_: if you want to ``chat'' there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<iBalo> l00p: dynamic disks in windows is obviously not enabled. Do you have a Linux Live-CD you can boot? the output of 'fdisk -l' would be interesting
<Gargoyle> Hey guys, can I symlink to a file on a nfs share?
<Gargoyle> correction, a directory
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz: I like Enlightenment, but it also frustrates me and I am sure these things can be overcome.  For example how can I get programs to register on the user menu autmatically when I add them, like they do under gnome?
<sophie_> ok, can you explain me hox to find these "chats"
<trappist> Gargoyle: yes but the symlink will be broken if the share isn't mounted
<_jason> sophie_: just write: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<budman> Ive got all kinds of media players both all say I dont have the codec
<budman> :-
<l00p> iBalo i have liveCD
<l00p> I can try
<aaronshaf> Anybody know a good Linux GUI for Subversion?
<Gargoyle> trappist: But, it will work again as soon as the share is remounted?
<MrSolaris> Gargoyle YES
<_jason> budman: what kind of file are you trying to play?
<budman> .mp4 or .avi
<l00p> If I try to make disc dynamic managed it say I won't be abel to use it in other OS's
<Gargoyle> that makes things much easier
<sophie_> ok !
<_jason> ubotu: tell budman about multimedia
<sophie_> thanks a lot again
<sophie_> !
<ubotu> sophie_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trappist> Gargoyle: yes
<ubuntu_> hello ppl
<felixfoertsch> good evening
* El-Cid pets ubotu
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, there are scripts to do that, if you middle click on the desktop, you will get a menu, select Maintanance/Generate Menus
<Gopi> One of my friend is having the following problem,"I use a D-link router based connection , cant connect to any IRC servers , cant even ping to them . My ISP forces me to use a static IP 192.168.1.2 which I feel is local address and I am on a proxy it seems .Can someone calrify on this ? I cant connect to any IRC servers.....
<felixfoertsch> Is there anyone how could help me with hardware raid?
<Gopi> He is trying to login to Ubuntu it seems....
<theskunk> Gopi, prolly has the port blocked at the isp
<Gopi> theskunk: I see
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, I think the script that generates it is Egenmenu or something like that....
<theskunk> Gopi, or perhaps a firewall on his local machine is preventing the connection, such as zonealarm, or a virus scanner
<zenmatt> Someone able to help with Bittorrent/shell script?  http://pastebin.com/577072
<cyphase> something must be screwy with google
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, mine doesnt work right... it generates a lot of useless menus.
<cyphase> if you search for dapper flight 4 review, i'm number 5
<felixfoertsch> Again: is there anyone who is capable of helping me with hardware problems?
<cyphase> even though i ended up not doing an actual review
<theskunk> felixfoertsch, whats up
<felixfoertsch> theskunk: Nice
<felixfoertsch> Okay
<sesq> I have problem while installing EsounD, 'esd.h:292: error: syntax error before 'AFfilehandle'
<sesq> '   - any sugestions ?
<felixfoertsch> heres my problem: i did not do that before- i bought two SATA hard drives
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz it doesn't make any changes, and I have many programs installed and available under gnome, but only a few of the bare essentials under enlightenment.  This is very frustrating because I dont' always know the command to execute to get a program, so I end up spending a lot of time finding arround the drives or else loading gnome-panel just to get the gnome menu, but that scres my desktop up
<_jason> sesq: how are you installing esound?
<felixfoertsch> and now i want them as raid 0 drives
<felixfoertsch> but i dont know how - and if its even possible
<bit_seqz> sesq, uhh... dont use esd. its a sucky solution though...
<irv> evening all
<irv> day 2 of my ubuntu experience
<felixfoertsch> sitting in front of the ubuntu partitioning install program - and dont know what to do
<irv> some good stuff some odd
<MrSolaris> My second enlightenment frustration is that USB devices, eg camera of thumb drives, doesn't automatically mount.  A small frustration, but still there.  Neither does CDroms.  These work fine when I run gnome.
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: what are you trying to do?
<sesq> i need esd for GNUgadu
<irv> does ubuntu have some sort of default sleep mode it goes into if left alone for along time
<theskunk> felixfoertsch, im sorry, but i've never set up a raid 0.... i know it is possible if they are of the same size, but i do not know how ubuntu would recognize them. im sure that when the initial screen comes up, where you have a cursor and just press enter, there should be a raid.i option that you can press
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, yeah, i use gnome panel with E.
<theskunk> felixfoertsch, or type, or something like that...
<Gargoyle> I am having some network problems i think. If I ssh to my install (running under vertual pc), I get the connection, but then there is a long delay before I get the password prompt.
<sesq> bit_seqz, i downloaded esd from http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html
<theskunk> but i've only done it through slackware and Fedoca
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: i want to set up two SATA drives as raid 0 group
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, the right way to do it would be to edit the scripts that generate the menus, but thats a lot of work...
<theskunk> *fedora
<Gargoyle> also, sometimes mounting nfs will give PRC timeout, but others it works fine.
<felixfoertsch> hm
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, Is there a way to start gnome-panel without it taking over the desktop as well (So I can keep access to the e-menu for what it is worth?
<Gargoyle> any tips on where to start looking into this?
<irv> I went to work this mornng and left the box turned on, but couldn't get anything out of it when I returned 9 hours later without a hard reboot
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, sure... you can start it, and move it anywhere you like.
<felixfoertsch> theskunk: there is an option "configure software raid" - but i thought i could do hardware raid?
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: first of all. raid0 is nonsense in 90 percent of all cases, 2nd, is there a raid-controller in your box or do you want software raid?
<theskunk> felixfoertsch, not sure... my best suggestion would be just lookup ubuntu hardware raid0 in google
<gleesond> I wan't to install eclips for programming in java but I don't know what pkgs to add
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, I don't want it to "cover over" the desktop / background.... I want to still have my desktop menu...
<bit_seqz> felixfoertsch, a lot of people think that... then they find out they have software controller :(
<felixfoertsch> well - how do i find that out?
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, i dont see the problem?
<curley_sue> HELP - My suspend to RAM functionality got lost somehow - ideas anyone?
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: well my friend set this up with windows - and he told me that it is much faster :P
<MrSolaris> My third Enlightenment frustration is the silly way it moves the menu up or down when there isn't enough space on the screen.... I hate it when anything moves the mouse pointer other than me!
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, yeah, me too... especially when your ruinning synergy with serveral computers!
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: what exactly is the difference between software and hardware raid 0
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, The problem is when I have gnome-panel running, it loads a desktop background and I can not use the desktop menu from enlightenment untill I quite gnome-panel
<Timster> Can anyone give me a hand using the live cd
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: don't believe the 'windows-experts'...  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, are you running gnome-panel & ?
<tonyyarusso> Timster, You might have more luck if you give more specifics.
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, the "&" is irrelevant.  I am not talking about the shell... in fact I use xrun.
<Timster> Well, i booted the CD and it is giving me a Server X error with text randomly accross the screen, as if theres no edge
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, maybe xrun is your problem then?
<Timster> I think its an error in my Boot files
<bit_seqz> i have e startup with gnome-panel and gkrellm.
<MrSolaris> Or actually I use E-Exec now
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, no, it doesn't matter what I use.  I am talking about the desktop.
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: don't do it... if you don't know wht you are doing, chances are, that you fail. You can set up ubuntu the 'good old fashioned way (TM)' and introduce raid0 later, when you are more at home in it
<MrSolaris> when I start gnome-panel, gnome-panel does more than just display the panels.  It also takes over the desktop, and I don't want it to do that.
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: so it's possible to set up software raid afterwards?
<koyoda> can i have dapper backports on breezy?
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, well.. i dont understand something... I use e, and the gnome panel, and use the e menu's and desktop...
<budman> okay ive done all that multimedia stuff
<budman> still nothing
<wvelez> hi...does anyone know how to block a specific URL in dansguardian? thanks
<ufo> how do i get mplayer or totem to play dvd movies
<Timster> I have a Live CD probblem, Well, i booted the CD and it is giving me a Server X error with text randomly accross the screen, as if theres no edge
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, Do you start gnome-panel with options?
<kyrel> Hello
<budman> how do I load the tatum-xine it had it install
<_jason> ubotu: tell ufo about dvd
<bit_seqz> budman, you probably just need to point your programs at the codecs, or link the codecs to whereever your programs like them to be found...
<MrSolaris> ignore that, the man page says it doesnt have options
<_jason> budman: totem-xine you mean?
<T0lkman> anyone know when mysql 5 will be in repositories?
<budman> yes jason
<iBalo> yes, if you have enough space on the drive to hold the normal partition (which can be 3-4 GB only) and then two partitions that can be turned into raid volumes... read the link i gave you above
<kyrel> Is there a problem with the 2.6.12 kernel ? I'can't compile some programs because of the gen_crc32table.c file and/or the uint32_t type...
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, I load it in my .xinitrc, but ive just run it from a shell before...
<budman> I followed the links you gave me from the bot
<_jason> budman: just run totem.  Did you also install w32codecs which were linked on that page?
<budman> yeap
<budman> ive installed those over and over
<_jason> budman: you should be good to go
<trzy_em> hello, i'm lookin for ubuntu or kubuntu logo in blender format
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: anyway - i want this. have you ever set up a raid level 0? would you help me installing it?
<ufo> _jason: does the seveas work in dapper?
<budman> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<budman> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<_jason> ufo: I don't know
<budman> Video codec 'ISO-MPEG4/OpenDivx' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, I don't know why this is, but gnome-panel is not doing it any more, it is now behaving like you say....
<budman> i get those 2 errors
<_jason> ufo: try #ubuntu+1
<budman> 2 types of movies
<MrSolaris> I started it and now I can still access the E-menu
<T0lkman> anyone know when mysql 5 will be in repositories?
<MrSolaris> BRB
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, k
<_jason> budman: is this file available for download somehwere?
<budman> The movie?
<_jason> budman: ye
<_jason> s
<budman> Its 300 megs
<budman> I know the movie works ive got it on another ubuntu laptop right next to me
<budman> and it plays
<curley_sue> can anyone HELP me with SUSPEND to RAM - it worked till yesterday and no longer does!
<budman> this new box just wont work
<l00p> iBalo: the fdisk -l does not say any thing
<budman> no clue
<kyrel> Can someone HELP me ?
<_jason> budman: try mplayer
<budman> im trying 2 types of movies .mp4 and .avi
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: i did try it, found no particular speed benefit in it, only doubling the risk of losing all data ifonly one disk fails, it's a pain in the rear to properly backup... you'll get nothing but trouble for no practical speed gain
<bit_seqz> l00p, sudo fdisk -l
<l00p> i did it as root
<koyoda> can i have dapper backports on breezy?
<budman> !helpme codecs
<ubotu> budman: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<budman> !helpme codec
<ubotu> budman: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<budman> !helpme w32
<ubotu> budman: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uri> hello all.
<l00p> sudo passwd.... then su.... then fdisk -l and nothing
<_jason> koyoda: dapper backports no such thing
<HappyFool> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<curley_sue> kyral,  u have to ask the question...
<iBalo> l00p: did u 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, I'm back
<T0lkman> is here some of ubuntu developers?
<budman> jason im installing mplayer now.
<curley_sue> !tell me about suspend
<kyrel> !helpme compilation
<ubotu> kyrel: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, so... everything working?
<l00p> iBalo: I did it as root
<curley_sue> !tell me about sleep
<_jason> guys, stop spamming the bot please
<curley_sue> !suspend
<ubotu> curley_sue: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, the gnome-panel is working OK now....
<MrSolaris> Weird.
<_jason> ubotu: tell budman about mplayer
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, yeah, but im guessing if you gen menus, it will be ugly...
<curley_sue> can anyone HELP me with SUSPEND to RAM - it worked till yesterday and no longer does!
<iBalo> l00p: hmm, and 'cat /proc/partitions' gives waht?
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: Hm. Okay. One last question: would you adivse me to install the OS on an IDE oder an SATA drive?
<bit_seqz> felixfoertsch, ide
<DistroWatch> for witch one should i go to setup postfix http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ or http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/  ?
<l00p> OK guys thank you for now... I'm going to have a drink with my pal and then I'll go to the carneval
<l00p> maybe next time
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: sata would be faster of course
<felixfoertsch> bit_seqz - why?
<l00p> but thanks for patience
<h4ll0w33nr4c3r> nabend
<Timster> Hi, can i have some support iwth the Live cd? Well, i booted the CD and it is giving me a Server X error with text randomly accross the screen, as if theres no edge
<bit_seqz> felixfoertsch, less problems
<ryanakca> how do you change your pgp passphrase?
<felixfoertsch> bit_seqz is that so?
<felixfoertsch> bit_seqz: What problems do you mean?
<bit_seqz> booting, installing, ...
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: What do you say? Are there more problems with SATA?
<klonner> hola
<fredo> hi
<Lacky> hi, how can i make a screenshot in kubuntu?
<curley_sue> need HELP with SUSPEND to RAM - it worked till yesterday and no longer does!
<T0lkman> if i have something.c how i compile it?
<fredo> do you know guys where are the repositories for  libgtk-1.2 ? thanks
<_jason> T0lkman: gcc something.c
<budman> mplayer worked
<uri> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my work computer. However, I can't seem to change the ownership of any of the files on my FAT32 partitions. They're currently owned by root. And using sudo chown doesn't do it.
<budman> ur the man jason
<_jason> Lacky: you may want to try asking in #kubuntu as well
<budman> why doesnt xine or the others work?
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: yes, sata /can/ be troublesome on some systems..... if the installer offers it to you, I'd go sata (coz it's recognized then). if not IDE is the less troublesome option
<_jason> budman: how did you install the codecs?  with the deb?
<HappyFool> uri: i don't think FAT32 supports ownership. you can use the 'umask' mount option to allow other users access to the files
<bit_seqz> budman, my guess is xine isnt finding the codecs
<budman> mplayer seems to lag a bit more
<Lacky> ok, thanks _jason
<budman> but im goign to watch my movie
<budman> i thank you a million times
<skateinmars> hello everybody
<budman> great to have a free support like this
<T0lkman> _jason tnx
<bit_seqz> budman, mplayer is probably using the wrong video or sound driver then...
<budman> is there a donate link?
<T0lkman> anyone know when mysql 5 will be in repositories?
<funkyHat|away> I have a major problem with a apache2/php server running on ubuntu...
<skateinmars> I have a little question
<funkyHat|away> Some pages just aren't showing up at all
<skateinmars> is it possible to use xgl on ubuntu breezy without so many problems?
<_jason> budman: probably somewhere on ubuntu.com
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: What do you mean by "if the installer offers it to you"? Are you talking about the possibility of partitioning it? I removed my IDE drive from my computer - and just have two sata drives left in it - and its possible to partitionate them both
<funkyHat|away> Certain pages just don't show anything at all...
<T0lkman> funkyHat|away try to reconfigure apache2
<ryanakca> how do you change your pgp passphrase?
<HappyFool> !donate
<ubotu> donate is probably See http://www.ubuntu.com/donations for donating to Ubuntu
<funkyHat|away> ryanakca, generate a new key
<christophe> hello, I'm new and I don't know if I am in the good place, I'have just one question : Where can I find a list of wifi module supported in ubuntu. I don't  want to use ndiswrapper. thanks
<kcul> worth installing ubuntu?
<curley_sue> need HELP with SUSPEND to RAM - it worked till yesterday and no longer does!
<kcul> just curious, coz i dont want to fuck up windows coz of this
<tonyyarusso> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ryanakca> funkyHat|away: do I HAVE to generate a new key to change the passphrase?
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: just boot a Ubuntu Live-CD and see, if the disk are recognized properly. If so, the everything is fine and you can think of a _really_ _clever_ partition layoutto make raid0 obsolete :)
<_jason> kcul: try the livecd, personally I find ubuntu 100x better than windows
<kcul> ic
<frank23> kcul: try the livecd. no risk to screw windows up
<tonyyarusso> christophe, That might have some information, or links to it.  I can tell you from my experience that an Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 a/b/g works great ootb.
<kcul> but look, i want to dual boot though
<kcul> will it mess windows?
<MrSolaris> How can I know what DDR speed my memory is operating at?
<El-Cid> no
<kcul> or should i partition like 5GB and install there
<derekS> kcul: as i tell my friends (and many have switched) there is almost nothing you cant do on linux that you can do on windows, and if you dual boot, you will stay using what you are familiar with (windows).
<derekS> i reccomend going to linux cold turkey for the best experience
<_jason> ubotu: tell kcul about dualboot
<sambagirl> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<tonyyarusso> kcul, I have a dual-boot, it's not particularly difficult to set up (see the factoid).
<kcul> ic
<kcul> i had problems last night i installed xandros
<kcul> i had hard time deleting that mbr stugg
<bit_seqz> MrSolaris, your bios will tell you that at boot.
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: i dont have any ubuntu live CD flying around right now :P - does a knoppix live cd work too?
<christophe> tonyyarusso, Ubotu Thanks for your answer
<MrSolaris> bit_seqz, I am looking for a program which will tell me on a running system
<kcul> run_qtparted
<kcul> what is this
<kcul> does ubuntu have that GUI stuff like windows?
<kcul> or only console?
<sambagirl> laugh
<_jason> kcul: gui stuff too
<_jason> kcul: although if you want, you can do no gui
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: there's important differences in ubuntu and knoppix. Just start an install, and see what the partitioning tool offers you. You can bail out before anythin is written to disk, if you don't like what you see
<kcul> im bout to install it right now
<kcul> wish me luck!
<dooglus> sambagirl: see also http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/footy/
<frank23> kcul: I find the windows to kubuntu transition easier than windows to ubuntu
<Nazgob> kcul -> maybe you should read more about Ubuntu before installing
<frank23> he left
<_jason> he'll be fine, I hope :)
<uri> HappyFool: I would run Knoppix and supported ownership just fine. Ditto my home computer
<Obiwan_72> sorry... but an italian chat?
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: I do see both SATA drives - and as one of them is new - there shouldn't be any partition table on it. So you advise me just to think about a clever partitioning and then install it? :P
<uri> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my work computer. However, I can't seem to change the ownership of any of the files on my FAT32 partitions. They're currently owned by root. And using *sudo chown* doesn't do it. (And yes, FAT32 does support ownership, they were working fine with KNOPPIX.)
<_jason> ubotu: tell uri about vfat
<_jason> uri: see the table half way down the page on that link ubotu just sent you
<frank23> uri: fat32 doesnt have owners
<felixfoertsch> iBalo: Question over question: Should I choose primary or logical?
<funkyHat|away> ryanakca, yes I'm pretty sure you do, unfortunately
<nm> uri: ntfs supports permissions, fat32 doesn't, if you need to implement ownership/permissions on a fat32 file system in windows you have to do it with share level permissions
<iBalo> Good! Yes... so it's best to have a swap partition on each drive (kernel does kinda raid0 automatically for swap then) and have /home and /var on different partitions
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: btw if you understand german let's move over to #ubuntu-de
<felixfoertsch> Okay.
<T0lkman> anyone know when mysql 5 will be in repositories?
<luite> it's already in dapper
<kimo__> I just installed from debootstrap, my / system is on LVM, kernel boot great but can't mount /, any help please ?
<frank23> T0lkman: maybe it will be in backports. if not, only in dapper
<b0r3d_m0nk3y> hey
<T0lkman> frank23 dapper? where is it?
<frank23> !tell T0lkman about dapper
<T0lkman> oh ok
<T0lkman> but...
<ScreaminIke> what's happenin', peeps?  can i get a little wget help?
<T0lkman> if i am installing server now
<mdv> yo
<T0lkman> what then i need to reinstall it ;[ ?
<uri> _Jason: ah I think the problem is the fstab entry
<T0lkman> i am building collocated server here
<_jason> uri: yep, you need to use the right options
<_jason> ScreaminIke: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<T0lkman> i wanna install web/mysql and put it in ISP datacenter
<mdv> if someone know how to open the ubunut firewall i will be happy
<_jason> mdv: what do you be by opening the firewall?
<mdv> nicotine work bad with a closed firewall
<mdv> i dont want a firewall
<irv> so does ubuntu have some sort of auto-sleep mode by default, or did I just have bad luck
<irv> again
<_jason> mdv: ubuntu doesn't close any ports by default
<mdv> ok
<mdv> so maybe how can i chek if my ports are open or not
<ScreaminIke> right. I have a directory with multiple subdirectories. in each of these subdirectories are multiple input files for wget. an assortment of urls properly constructed into text-files. is there ONE command i can issue wget to get it to retrieve EACH of the files and place them into their relative directories?
<_jason> mdv: you can a) learn iptables or b) install firestarter or another gui frontend for iptables.  Note however that if you do install firestarter, it WILL setup iptables rules and block ports until you modify it
<_jason> mdv: sudo iptables -L, will list the iptables rules you currently have
<mdv> so th ebest for me is to install firestarer
<marlun> I've got SoundBlaster Live and I can't get Rythmbox to play music =/
<frank23> mdv: you can also use firestarter to just open everything I think
<mdv> ok thanks
<uri> OK all, perhaps I'm not explaining myself correctly. I want to be able to *EDIT* my files in my FAT32 partition. (I used to do this just fine in KNOPPIX). I just changed the fstab entry to "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" as per the WIKI link, but still no dice (after remounting of course)
<mdv> i try with firestarter
<disasm> _jason: won't show any NAT rules, you need iptables -L -t nat to show NAT rules
<_jason> uri: that should work, what permissions do the files show?
<ryanakca> how do you change your pgp passphrase?
<_jason> mdv: listen to disasm
<_jason> disasm: thanks
<taurboy> hello all, I have any problem, Can your help me?
<uri> _jason: they show "-rw-rw-rw- "
<_jason> uri: then you have write permissions, you should be able to edit them
<rics> taurboy, I can give you some of my own problems... :D
<uri> _jason: DOOOOOHH!!!  You're right, they work. Thanks all!
<_jason> uri: :)
!lilo:*! Hmmm, we're almost to 30,000 users, though I doubt we'll make it today. Kind of cool though.
<HappyFool> taurboy: just ask; we'll help if we can
<taurboy> rics no thank jajaja
<uri> _Jason: (I was trying to chown them. DOH)
<ryanakca> how do you change your pgp passphrase?
<justin_> ESD refuses to run,   when i run it from the commandline it exits $?=0
<uri> thanks all
<taurboy> My problem is, that I can't install the program, Why was can?
<disasm> mdv: what ports are you interested in finding out if they are open?
<ScreaminIke> I have a directory with multiple subdirectories. in each of these subdirectories are multiple input files for wget. an assortment of urls properly constructed into text-files. is there ONE command i can issue wget to get it to retrieve EACH of the files and place them into their relative directories?
<irv> this is like wading through treacle
<irv> I hate moving distros
<|stefan|> anyone knows if there are any mysql packages for asterisk in ubuntu ?
<justin_> does anyone have expertise debuggin ESD?
<disasm> mdeboer: also are you trying to access locally or remotely? If remotely sometimes ISP's block ports on oyu
<_jason> irv: what bad luck did you have?
<disasm> mdeboer: sorry, thats to mdv
<taurboy> Someone that I can help
<Gargoyle> is there a command I can use to change the UID and GID's with breaking already installed programs.. eg, change postfix from 100 to 108 to match the nfs share system?
<irv> it's a long list _jason
<jdpj> ol
<HappyFool> taurboy: i don't understand your question. what program can't you install?
<jdpj> helo
<dpy> hi guys
<irv> does ubuntu have a default stanby mode after a ceratin time
<ryanakca> infi: gpg (GnuPG) 1.4.2.1
<irv> certain
<dpy> does anyone here know if ubuntu livecd can be used on rewritable media as well ?
<taurboy> happyfool The program is amsn, although I can't anything
<jdpj> alguem aqui sabe como configurar o ubuntu para executar arquivos asx
<siriusnova> hullo
<siriusnova> is 10GB enough for an ubuntu install ?
<taurboy> Sorry for my expresion, but my english is poor XD
<_jason> irv: check system > prefs > screensaver > advanced
<HappyFool> taurboy: did you use synaptic to install amsn ?
<ScreaminIke> I have a directory with multiple subdirectories. in each of these subdirectories are multiple input files for wget. an assortment of urls properly constructed into text-files. is there ONE command i can issue wget to get it to retrieve EACH of the files and place them into their relative directories?
<MrSolaris> My mouse scroll wheel is not working today.... sigh
<_jason> ubotu: tell jdpj about w32codecs
<Stormx2> Is there a wiki page on getting a plugin for firefox installed to play videos?
<_jason> jdpj: #ubuntu-br e #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugues
* erUSUL is back (gone 02:18:23)
<MrSolaris> And how do I get USB and CDroms / DVDs to auto-mount while using Enlightenment?
<jdpj> sim
!lilo:*! as ever, comments and discussion in response to wallops and global announcements can be brought over to #freenode-wallops .... be kind :)
<MrSolaris> siriusnova, yeah that should be plenty
<taurboy> Happyfool but as use the synaptic to install, I was beginin in linux
<_jason> Stormx2: install mozilla-mplayer after installing mplayer
<jdpj> ja tentei instalar o mplayer
<_jason> jdpj: /join #ubuntu-pt, eu vou la para falar contigo
<jdpj> ok
<HappyFool> taurboy: i do not understand, sorry. Is amsn installed ?
<taurboy> yes
<jdpj> oi
<Stormx2> _jason: Its installed... I just have no sound.
<HappyFool> taurboy: ok. How did you install it ?
<dynamo> I have a problem with two of my TTYs freezing. Does anyone know how to restart them? ^Z wouldn't force kill whatever was freezing them
<_jason> Stormx2: did you setup the right sound output?
<Stormx2> _jason: How do I do that?
<Stormx2> _jason: (no)
<_jason> Stormx2: can you right click on it and go to options?
<Stormx2> Ill try
<vtomek> hy! i have problem with my wifi pcmcia card! Pls help
<tindust> hi all, I installed rhythmbox on ubuntu, imported all of my music, but when trying to play I get the error "could not open resource for writing".  When trying to play a radio stream I get the error "Couldn't stop playback.  Failed to close audio output sink.  Stream error unexpected end of stream".  Would it have something to do with my file permissions?
<kimo__> I just installed from debootstrap, my / system is on LVM, kernel boot great but can't mount /, any help please ?
<HappyFool> dynamo: you know about ^S and ^Q ? (^S freezes terminal and ^Q unfreezes -- has caught me many times)
<_jason> Stormx2: if not, you can use ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf
<Stormx2> _jason: Oh wait its flash >_<
* Stormx2 hits google video with a stick
<_jason> Stormx2: heh, what sound output do you use?
<Stormx2> _jason: Any which works o.O sometimes one just stops working so I switch to another...
<taurboy> I open a terminal for install, sorry but my english is poor, but I repeat
<_jason> Stormx2: do you use alsa?
<_jason> jdpj: entao, consegues entrar no #ubuntu-pt?
<taurboy> happyfool you understand
<HappyFool> taurboy: did you type this: 'sudo apt-get install amsn' ?
<Stormx2> _jason: Yes.
<vtomek> pls help for install my pcmcia wifi card
<vtomek> thx
<Stormx2> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_jason> Stormx2: install the alsa-oss package and run firefox with 'aoss firefox'
<dynamo> happyfool: that seemed to work for one frozen tty =) Problem being the one that froze from asciijump still isn't doing anything, except when I hit enter it returns another line of blankness and no prompt
<vtomek> thx
<_jason> Stormx2: and write a letter to macromedia...
<Stormx2> _jason :P
<taurboy> Happyfool I will prove with you say, I hope that install
<vanne> can anyone tell me in what package i can find /usr/X11R6/lib/pkgconfig ? tia
<HappyFool> taurboy: that might not work depending on if you have already installed amsn
<ScreaminIke> I have a directory with multiple subdirectories. in each of these subdirectories are multiple input files for wget. an assortment of urls properly constructed into text-files. is there ONE command i can issue wget to get it to retrieve EACH of the files and place them into their relative directories?
<vtomek> how can i setup my pcmcia slot?
<HappyFool> taurboy: what is your first language? maybe we can find better help for you.
<HappyFool> vanne: packages.ubuntu.com has a search-in-packages facility
<taurboy> HappyFool My first language is the Spanish
<vanne> HappyFool: it does? cool. thx
<HappyFool> taurboy: ah-ha! have you tried #ubuntu-es ?
<_jason> ScreaminIke: no one seems to know offhand, have you read through man wget?
<[balayhashi] > can i paste two lines in here?
<[balayhashi] > lol
<_jason> [balayhashi] : yes, you just wasted 2 of them though :P
<ScreaminIke> i'm such a n00b.
<[balayhashi] > lol :)
<ScreaminIke> no, _jason.... i haven't
<ScreaminIke> i mean...
<ScreaminIke> i tried
<NCLife> my k3b dont start up unless i do a sudo k3b in a terminal and it doesnt burn dvds right
<ScreaminIke> they are SO confusing.
<[balayhashi] > /usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'entry_points'
<NCLife> what should i do, reinstall it
<[balayhashi] >   warnings.warn(msg)
<[balayhashi] >  - wy should i do?
<NCLife> =
<NCLife> ?
<dynamo> ScreaminIke: you could always try posting it in the forums =)
<taurboy> HappyFool, not thank for you help, I have tried into channel
<ScreaminIke> i'm nearly done doing this manually.
<dynamo> lol
<DShepherd> does gparted resize partitions non-destructively
<DShepherd> ?
<_jason> ScreaminIke: try wget -r
!lilo:*! if you'd like to help us sit on the edge of our seats, biting our fingernails, for the next few days until hopefully we break through the 30000-user mark, please stop by #freenode-30k .... spread the word, and bring popcorn. Thanks :)
<ScreaminIke> wget -r?
<ScreaminIke> hold on
<vanne> HappyFool: gives me several hundreds of hits
<vanne> but thx anyway
<osku> #ubuntu-gi
<dpy> has anyone tried to get multisession ubuntu livecd to work ?
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<LjL> vanne: what you looking for?
<HappyFool> vanne: i get 0 hits for that file (with path)
<NCLife> mmh, how do i uninstall and reinstall k3b
!lilo:*! P.S., don't cheat :)
<HappyFool> vanne: you're perchance trying to compile a programming requiring X header files ?
<vanne> i am
<HappyFool> vanne: have you installed the x-window-system-dev package?
<LjL> vanne: anyway that file appears to actually be a directory, which in ubuntu must probably *not* reside in the path you gave
<LjL> vanne: /usr/lib/pkgconfig is in ubuntu, but /usr/X11R6/lib/pkgconfig isn't
<vanne> nope, i was trying to install es less packages as possible. but i already give up. i dont mind installing 2GB of -dev packages
<ara> hm, where can i get gnome's mouse switcher ?
<LjL> vanne: i think it's more like 100MB or less
<irv> _jason, thanks for the system --> pref --> screen saver -->  advanced tip but unfortunately everytime I hit the advanced tab my system locks up
<bad_iNFO> how do you mount a windows network share as a drive?\
<LjL> bad_iNFO: "mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt/blah -o username=whatever"
<bad_iNFO> ty
<irv> not smbmount
<irv> is that same lilo who was in #mepis last night
<irv> oh [global] 
<LjL> smbmount is not supposed to be called directly - anyway, you should mount as cifs, smbfs is obsoleted
<irv> that is superops
<LjL> irv: i have no clue, but lilo is just about the most important guy on freenode
<_jason> irv: check ~/.xscreensaver, don't know why your system would lock up
<irv> yes, sosmeone said it was celebrity night
<scottj> what's the name of the x11 package that's needed to compiling x11 apps?
<LjL> scottj: x-window-system-dev
<irv> it was he who persuaded me to try ubuntu
<HappyFool> 2GB of packages :P
<scottj> LjL: I think there's a different one that just has the libraries needed or headers for compiling x11 apps
<xerophyte> how can i block size of unformated disk ??
<LjL> scottj: xlibs-dev
<Gargoyle> is there anything else unique to a single install that I need to change if I clone the machine to another one apart from IP address and hostname?
<LjL> scottj: but you really do need the whole thing, to compile many apps
<mikemc> in a home network, do i need to run a server or can i just use a router?
<iskywalker> hi! how can i install ubuntu over the network?
<colm> mikemc, a router is fine - depends on your needs of course, but for connection sharing a router is fine
<iskywalker> it tries always to copy remaining files from cd
<LjL> Gargoyle: i can't think of something. except usernames and passwords of course ;)
<vanne> HappyFool: did you mean xserver-xorg-dev instead of  x-window-system-dev ?
<mikemc> colm: how then can I connect to another system in the network?
<LjL> W: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-dev
<MrSolaris> Weirdly my mouse scroll-wheel just started to work again ....
<Gargoyle> LjL: They are OK, its just to quickly make another machine in my virtual cluster
<LjL> vanne: W: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-dev
<HappyFool> vanne: yeah, i don't have that package either
<vanne> i do :)
<LjL> vanne: are you on Breezy?
* vanne checks the name of the channel
<vanne> dapper
<LjL> vanne: check the topic then ;)
<xerophyte> how can i find the block size of a disk, which  is unformated?
<LjL> vanne: but then, xorg-server-dev does sound like the right package, if you don't have x-window-system-dev
<mo> hello
<mo> i need some help...ive probs with nautilus
<HappyFool> ah. i'm on breezy. maybe that's the one. check out apt-cache show xserver-xorg-dev, or apt-cache depends xserver-xorg-dev
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<irv> locate .xscreensaver
<irv>     /usr/share/doc/rss-glx/README.xscreensaver
<mo> ok
<iskywalker> how can i install ubuntu over the network?
<iskywalker> it tries always to copy remaining files from cd
<mo> i have mount a new hd
<HappyFool> i dunno, x-window-system-dev is a fairly general name
<vanne> thx HappyFool & LjL
<mo> but cant write as a user
<_jason> irv: you don't have .xscreensaver in $HOME?
<LjL> Mo: is that a windows filesystem?
<mo> yes fat
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<irv> _jason, not that I can see
<LjL> (it does talk about fat as well)
<_jason> irv: are you using breezy?
<mo> yes
<irv> yes
<mo> i can read all but cant write
<xcc> hello community!
<mikemc> in a home network behind a router - how do i access/share stuff between systems?
<_jason> irv: 'cat ~/.xscreensaver' confirms no such file?
<iskywalker> pls help me, my cdrom sucks!
<_jason> iskywalker: buy a better one?
<iskywalker> too expensive
<HappyFool> heh
<iskywalker> i have network
<LjL> mo: have you read that tutorial? i think it does tell you how to mount read/write
<iskywalker> it should suffice
<irv> _jason, sorry yes there is output for that
<mo> which? that from nautilus?
<irv> which is definitely some sort of screensaver conf output :I
<_jason> irv: dpmsEnabled:, dpmsStandby:, dpmsSuspend:, dpmsOff: correspond to power management settings
<LjL> Mo: you can't mount it read/write from nautilus. but you can mount it read/write for your user and *then* use nautilus or whatever
<NCLife> im using gnome righ now, but i originaly downloaded and installed kubuntu so i have programs of both kde and gnome.
<NCLife> and i just now noticed i cant open any kde programs
<mo> yes yes of course
<mo> the hd is mounted
<Obiwan> sorry but an italian chat?
<_jason> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<NCLife> im gething this problem: kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<NCLife> Could not bind to socket '/home/sinclair/.kde/socket-201/kdeinit__0'
<NCLife> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<irv> _jason I can just edit dpmesEnabled False, and it will turn it off?
<LjL> mo: yeah but mounting it with something like "sudo mount /blah /media/blah" won't be enough
<saif> _jason, i am still here! :) ( 2 weeks ago i freaked out and wanted to leave linux all together! changed to ubuntu32 and everything is working normally! :)
<irv> do i have to rsetart X to take effect
<_jason> irv: let me verify by using the gui myself
<LjL> mo: mount it the way that is explained in the tutorial
<mo> yes....ive done
<_jason> saif: great :)
<mo> but i can only read
<mo> is this a special option in fstab?
<_jason> irv: yes, just change to False, restart should not be required afaik
<mo> i have uid=bla
<mo> uid=1000
<mo> is this not enough?
<irv> thx _jason
<LjL> Mo: no, i think the key step is using the "user" option, and then mounting the partition as your own user instead of root
<Gargoyle> if I create a symlink (as root) from a file inside a chroot jail to the normal filesystem, will the program in the jail be able to follow the symlink?
<Blippe> !dosemu
<ubotu> Blippe: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntunoob> hey all
<irv> I'm going to have one more go at getting into the advanced tab, if I dissappear it froze again
<NCLife> could my problem be relationated with /etc/mtab perhaps?
<mo> hmm yes this is ok i think....because in the options stand mo (me) is the owner
<Ox0000> Anyone has an idea why my tv card won't output any picture? I've loaded the bttv module with the card=52 option because my tv card was not correctly recognized. tvtime-scanner won't find any channels... any idea?
<HappyFool> Gargoyle: i don't think symlinks can get out a chroot, but i think hardlinks can
<LjL> mo: ok i've just tried it
<u|qos> is there a possibility to disable the output made by commands in a bash script?
<_jason> u|qos: yep, just pipe it to /dev/null
<LjL> mo: mounting with options "user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000", and then mounting *as root* (nevermind what i just said) will work
<trappist> ./scriptname > /dev/null
<Gargoyle> I had it the otherway, ie linking into the jail, but saslauthed keeps resetting the link during boot
<trappist> _jason: redirect, actually
<mo> ok i try...thx
<_jason> trappist: aye, realized that when your wrote it :)
<mo> ...ill come back ;)
<LjL> u|qos: you might need "./blah 2>/dev/null" as well, if the program uses standard error as well as standard output
<u|qos> _jason: how do i do this? or do u mean, to pipe every command in the file to /dev/null
<_jason> u|qos: see trappist's example above, I should have said 'redirect' instead of 'pipe'
<LjL> u|qos: just append ">/dev/null 2>/dev/null" at the end of the command, like trappist said
<Gargoyle> hard linking directories is bad tho isn't it?
<LjL> Gargoyle: i think you won't even be allowed to do that
<ubuntunoob> hello, can anyone help a complete noob figure out why his wireless card isn't working right?
<u|qos> i want to do this in the bash script ... not from external command ...
<LjL> u|qos: bash scripts *are* "external commands"
<Gargoyle> so I have to change saslauthd's satrtup... which I will need to remember to do each time I upgrade!
<LjL> u|qos: a bash script is just a list of commands that you can normally type in a shell, like, well, bash
<u|qos> so, i know what to do :) thx a lot ...
<biloyp> anyone know of a app to burn dvd's?
<Dreamglider> biloyp, k3b
<Dreamglider> K3b is the best
<biloyp> thankks
<ubuntunoob> Anyone know any good sites for new linux users to learn basic stuff?
<HappyFool> u|qos: you could put the whole set of commands in parentheses and redirect that --  (ls; cat /etc/passwd) &> /dev/null
<LjL> u|qos: if you want a *series* of commands to not give any output, you could either append ">/dev/null" to every command, or put the commands in parentheses and add >/dev/null at the end
<biloyp> where can I find k3b
<HappyFool> ubuntunoob: tried help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> u|qos: like    ( echo This is a line of output ; echo This is another line ; echo This is the third line ) >/dev/null
<ubuntunoob> yah
<biloyp> I fouhnd it
<biloyp> thx
<ScreaminIke> biloyp sudo apt-get install k3b
<ScreaminIke> :)
<ScreaminIke> yea
<LjL> u|qos: and you don't actually need the semicolons, you can just open the parenthesis and then put commands on separate lines
<_jason> ubuntunoob: what kind of basic stuff?
<ubuntunoob> I'm trying to get my Centrino wireless 2200 b/g card to work corectly
<biloyp> too cool
<ubuntunoob> well, today marks my first day in linux, I was looking for just some general background knowledge
<Ox0000> Anyone has an idea why my tv card won't output any picture? I've loaded the bttv module with the card=52 option because my tv card was not correctly recognized. tvtime-scanner won't find any channels... any idea?
<ubuntunoob> but i've got ubuntu installed and working good, just don't have my wireless card working correctly
<LjL> ubuntunoob: can't help with the wireless, but i'll have the bot give you some useful "general" pointers
<mikebot> can someone help me recover a panel in ubuntu?
<mo> yes
<mo> right klick
<mo> create new panel
<p4rk> ey
<mikebot> mo: the panel that shows the applications i have open
<ubuntunoob> anyone else had problems with centrino wireless?
<mikebot> mo: that one i deleted
<p4rk> what would: linux acpi=off do?
<LjL> ubuntunoob: also, have you checked....
<p4rk> and what is acpi?
<LjL> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mo> wich one? that with the applications?
<LjL> p4rk: an interface to power management
<LjL> p4rk: and to a few other things nobody understands
<mo> just right click and create a new
<p4rk> what?
<mikebot> mo: when you minimize things, to get them back you click on it in this panel
<mo> ah ok
<mo> yes
<LjL> p4rk: what about what?
<mo> click on the panel witch the menue
<mikebot> mo: i deleted that one, cause i thought they would minimize on the panel i have, but now they don't
<mwl> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<p4rk> im installing ubuntu, but it takes like 15 mins to get to the language, where you select a language you want
<mo> ah
<mo> u will minimize the windows on the panel obove
<LjL> p4rk: that sounds more like a bad CD or a bad reader than anything else, in my opinion
<mikebot> i only want one panel though
<LjL> p4rk: can you hear the cd trying and retrying to read?
<mo> ok click right on the panel
<p4rk> no, i just burned it
<mo> an theres an option
<irv> _jason, it crashed again
<neo_> need help?
<mo> where u can add to panel
<HappyFool> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<_jason> irv: try searching the forums to see if anyone had a similar problem ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> p4rk: that you just burned it doesn't really matter - what matters is what linux is doing in the wait. is it reading the CD? or is it just standing still and silent? or what
<ubuntunoob> do people in here with wireless use other connection managers, or just the one that's part of ubuntu nework settings?
<irv> but this time before I even got to advanced, just in the screensaver tab , when I was messing baout with the config there
<mikebot> mo: what option?
<neo_> p4rk i'll be happy to help
<mo> my breezy is german....urs?
<mo> something like
<mo> add to panel
<irv> _jason, doing that, but laso installing the initail updates I've been prompted to that might solve the problem
<HappyFool> mikebot: if you right-click on open area on the panel, you should get an 'add applet' option; one of the applets is a 'Task switcher' (or something similar) which is what you want, i think.
<irv> what sort of updates are being installed
<mikebot> mo: ah window list, okay, thanks
<rancad17> Hi
<teste> hi guys
<mikebot> !evolution
<_jason> irv: how would I know :P
<ubotu> mikebot: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mo> no prob
<mikebot> do you know about evolution mail?
<Rob_Dude> Hi all
<teste> somebdy can  i help about ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i hate hal
<mo> a bit
<_jason> teste: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<mikebot> or actually mo, do you know how i can remove 'Places' from my panel?
<teste> hi Rob
<irv> I assume every new ubuntu user is asked to download updates on their first login?
<mo> yes...in the same options
<gnomefreak> mikebot: thats part of menu
<ccghost> Does Ubuntu not add Firefox to their Apt Updates?  I'm still on 1.0.7 and don't see an update for 1.6
<mo> menue i mean
<LjL> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Rob_Dude> I've installed mySQL, but I don't want it to be running except when I turn it on.  I know how to turn it on; but I don't know how to turn it off.  Can anyone help me with that?  Do I just 'kill' it, or is that a bad practice?
<irv> ccghost, you don't want to know
<HappyFool> we need a factoid explaining the update policy
<teste> ok jason i undestood
<mo> click on the place u want to remove
<teste> understood
<mikebot> i can remove it though, right?
<gnomefreak> ccghost: if your looking for update to 1.5 there is no such update they are different you have to install them side by side
<mo> -> right click of course
<trappist> Rob_Dude: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop - to stop it from coming on at boot, sudo update-rc.d -f /etc/init.d/mysql remove
<LjL> ccghost: standard breezy updates are only security fixes and bad-bug fixes, nothing more
<_jason> ccghost: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months, only security updates are provided.  Sometimes backports from the next version are made but too many other packages depend on firefox1.07 and would break without it
<trappist> Rob_Dude: err, it's update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<boneill> hi, I'm trying to install the ATI gfx drivers, but I get ... module-assistant package doesn't exist
<mo> yes
<Rob_Dude> Thanks
<irv> I'm hoping to get to the firefox problem some time next week
<LjL> boneill: do you have Universe enabled?
<gnomefreak> ff problem?
<irv> starnge going back to 1.07 but no probelms yet
<boneill> where would I do that? :)
<LjL> boneill: does "apt-cache show module-assistant" find it?
<LjL> !tell boneill about repos
<mikebot> mo: under edit menus i only see applications there, not places or system
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<gnomefreak> mikebot: i just said you cant get rid of it its part of menu
<mikebot> gnomefreak: oh, okay
<mikebot> gnomefreak: can i make it smaller any way?
<mo> a sorry i think u mean a application
<irv> hopefully the updates will cure my freezing
<LjL> gnomefreak, mikebot: isn't there another menu that "collapses" those three in one single menu though, or do i remember wrongly?
<gnomefreak> mikebot: you would have to get rid of menu and install a different one (not sure how you would do that)
<mo> i dontn know what u mean whith places
<claudio> i come back
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<mikebot> dang, okay, thanks
<mo> hmm no problem but now i must reboot
<mo> ;)
<gnomefreak> LjL: there are a ton of differnet menus you can install but i think you would have to get rid of gnome-menu
<mikebot> as for evolution mail, i want to set it up to work for my school email and gmail
<mikebot> that's possible, right?
<mikebot> heh
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, i'm thinking about an applet that is in the applets list by default in breezy
<eskape> hello! only english speaking hear? (maybe i'm lost... it's my first time)
<eri1> I don't think so
<gnomefreak> mikebot: yes it is but my i suggest any other email client?
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<LjL> gnomefreak: unless i'm getting confused with something similar that's in KDE
<HappyFool> eskape: preferably. what is your language of choice?
<mikebot> gnomefreak: evolution isn't good?
<btdown> no evo sux.
<irv> is vBulletin open source?
<mikebot> oh
<mikebot> what's a better email client?
<LjL> mail
<michael> wo ist der deusche sever???????
<gnomefreak> mikebot: its ok not many people perfer it over mozilla or another one
<btdown> thunderbird is good...and hasa spam filter that actually works.
<claudio> where i get gdesklet?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<LjL> michael: schrieb      /join #ubuntu-de
<boneill> michael: #ubuntu-de
<eskape> HappyFool: i'm french but i don't care
<michael> kk
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<mikebot> LjL: just mail?
<mikebot> gnomefreak: does thunderbird come already installed?
<HappyFool> eskape: looks like there's a fairly big #ubuntu-fr , if you're interested
<LjL> mikebot: i was kidding, nobody sane would use mail these days :)
<btdown> no you hafta install it...
<mikebot> LjL: heh okay
<LjL> though i'm sure there are a lot of insane folks around =)
<mikebot> haha
<Algol69> hi all. I managed to find opendchub using the advanced section in add applications and installed it. Then i looked up the executable and tried to double click it but nothing happened. the readme says all documentation is in the 'documantation' folder (that figures) but there i find 3 .gz files which i don't know how to open. Anybody have any hints for this noob?
<gnomefreak> btdown: evos spamfilter works fine (spamassasine) but we are not here to debate what works when it works its all personal preff.
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<gnomefreak> no mikebot you have to sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<irv> what does "officially supported restricted copyright" mean?
<LjL> Algol69: use "zless filename.gz" to read gzipped documentation
<btdown> No...evo spamfilter does not work with spamassassin...Does work with breezy or dapper..
<btdown> I've tried them both...On numeros machines.
<gnomefreak> btdown: it worked fine for me in breezy
<dejungman> hey folks
<LjL> Algol69: as for the executable, i'm sure you have to run it from a shell, not from a GUI
<LjL> Algol69: also, try typing "man opendchub" (or whatever the actual executable is called). note that the "man" command will give you a moderatly comprehensive manual for just about every command
<btdown> Well if you can explain how you hacked it, I'd muchly appreciate it.
<mikebot> gnomefreak: just thunderbird, not like -dev or anything?
<roico> i have two not-working ff extensions which i cant uninstall... all the menu is gray (when i right-click on them)... how can i uninstall them manually?? is there any extension that can do it for me?
<gnomefreak> mikebot: mozilla-thunderbird thats it
<mikebot> gnomefreak: okay, thanks
<gnomefreak> btdown: i set it up just like i set up spam assasin in sylpheed
<Algol69> LjL, the first hint i get, the second...well, i'm a noob with linusx (started this weekend ;-).
<eskape> HappyFool: ok thank you. i ve been fine to speak with you (even if it was short)  bye
<Algol69> but at least this gives me st to work with, thx!
<HappyFool> eskape: cool. have fun :) and au revoir
<mikebot> gnomefreak: how do i know whether my school email is like pop3 and what the address is,e tc?
<gnomefreak> roico: open up the extentions box from your tools menu in ff and when you see them highlight it and uninstall it
<LjL> Algol69: do you know what a terminal/console/shell is?
<btdown> gnomefreak lol, well that doesnt help much, but I'll at least go back an revisit it.
<LjL> Algol69: you'll most definitely have to know to use something like a DC hub
<gnomefreak> mikebot: dont have a clue about your school email gmail i know enough about tho :)
<LjL> !tell Algol69 about cli
<roico> gnomegreak: i cant, thats the problem... its gray, the button is inactive...
<sukja05> ??
<Algol69> terminal i know
<sukja05> da wah this?
<mikebot> gnomefreak: okay, thanks
<gnomefreak> mikebot: yw
<Rob_Dude> Can someone help me...I want to be able to access my linux box from work, so I can play around with it instead of...ya know...doing work :)
<LjL> Algol69: they're near synonyms, in that when we say "type this at the terminal/console/shell" we mean the same thing
<Rob_Dude> At work, we have a firewall that only allows outgoing connections from the web proxy server
<gnomefreak> roico: i dont know of another way to delete them
<Rob_Dude> So I can use IE to surf the net, but I can't ssh to my computer
<gnomefreak> im sure you can find them in you ~/.mozilla file
<roico> gnomefreak: i mean manually...
<irv> heh, _jason it's the drivers for my video card
<LjL> Algol69: generally, you should launch commands from a shell, unless you *know* that they have a graphical interface that will pop up as soon as the executable is launched
<Algol69> well, i know dos from the old days, it's all coming back very s;lowly
<LjL> Algol69: and even though i never used opendchub, i'm quite sure it's *not'
<irv> haven't found a conflict answer that quickly in years
<hackel> Anyone know of a simple program (using fam?) that will monitor a file or directory for changes and automatically upload (scp) said files to a remote location?
<LjL> Algol69: and even though i never used opendchub, i'm quite sure it's *not* a GUI application
<irv> ubuntu forums are cool
<Rob_Dude> Can someone help me come up with a solution that would let me, at least, get ssh/telnet access to my box remotely
<gnomefreak> Rob_Dude: do you have putty on the win box?
<LjL> Rob_Dude: uh... "sudo aptitude install openssh-server"?
<Rob_Dude> I have putty on the windows box, and I has SSH running on my PC at home
<mikebot> gnomefreak: what are in the incoming and outgoing servers for gmail?
<irv> god knows how i fix it though :)
<LjL> Rob_Dude: what's the problem then?
<Rob_Dude> But I can only get outside of the companies firewall if I'm using their web-proxy
<Algol69> LjL, think your right. also read st about it being a daemon app...
<gnomefreak> mikebot: outgoing is smtp.gmail.com incomming is pop.gmail.com
<Rob_Dude> so I could hit a website hosted on my pc
<Rob_Dude> using IE
<mo> hey
<LjL> Rob_Dude: oh. then you're in trouble :)
<mo> bad news
<gnomefreak> IE is evil
<mo> ...it doesnt work
<Rob_Dude> Is there a web application that would take input from the user and then pass it on to the server through an SSH connection?  I thought this would be a common problem people have
<LjL> Algol69: it most definitely is. daemons are services, i.e. programs that are intended to be left open without interaction with the terminal user for a long time
<ubuntu_> wow
<LjL> Algol69: just about every server is a daemon
<ubuntu_> check out my name
<ubuntu_> wooooo
<ubuntu_> asdf
<Rob_Dude> ubuntu_:  What an odd name....what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: live cd?
<ubuntu_> haha vmware
<gnomefreak> ah
<mikebot> thanks, brb
<LjL> Rob_Dude: you're getting something backwards... if you're only allowed web acess through a proxy, you *won't* be able to use SSH *at all*
<goyo> hi
<goyo> is it possible to install Xgl on Ubuntu Breezy?
<gnomefreak> goyo: no
<goyo> :'(
<LjL> Rob_Dude: the only way would be to have a fake web site that is actually a connection to your terminal.
<gnomefreak> and it doesnt work in dapper all that well either
<goyo> ok
<goyo> I'll wait then
<LjL> Rob_Dude: means roughly "humanity towards others"
<dixiet> goyo, I tried but you have to make a massive update
<Zoroaster> the way windows has an event viewer, does ubuntu have something similar?
<gnomefreak> goyo: i dont expect the bugs to be worked out of it until the release after dapper
<goyo> i tried to update yesterday to dapper
<goyo> but everything failed
<LjL> zeroshot: yeah, too inside the /var/log directory
<goyo> so i reinstall breezy
<gnomefreak> dixiet: you cant at all install it on breezy the libs wont carry it
<LjL> Zoroaster: sorry, that was for you
<goyo> ok
<goyo> thanks
* [-DevinE-]  is boored and sad coz he cant get a game 2 work with wine
<goyo> bye
<Rob_Dude> I'm saying on the web server.  Like, with ASP.net I could establish a connection to my home computer; I don't know how SSH works progmatically, but I could do it with telnet and pass plain text though.  But I didn't want to have to code it myself, lol
<zeroshot> hehe
<Zoroaster> Ljl, thanks
<LjL> Rob_Dude: how would you pass plain text via telnet, if all you have is an HTTP proxy?
<Rob_Dude> So, from work, I'd use IE to visit a website that would pass a command like 'ls' to the webserver.  The webserver, is outside of the firewall, would take 'ls' and pass it to my computer via telnet or ssh, and the website would parse the result back to the website, that I'd view through IE
<LjL> Zoroaster: err and of course by "too" i meant "look" ;)
<Rob_Dude> Or is that just a hopeless idea that won't really work? ;)
<LjL> Zoroaster: also, in KDE i have a "KSysGuard" program that, among other things, includes "easy" log access similar to the Windows event viewer. i suppose something similar exists for Gnome
<gnomefreak> Rob_Dude: use firefox to browse you dont need telnet or ssh or ie to do it :(
<CarlFK> is there a way to automate the jigdo-lite process?
<morphineinduced> how do u turn off the synaptic package manager
<LjL> Rob_Dude: oh, yeah, that would work
<LjL> Rob_Dude: but then you don't really need ssh or telnet, do you?
* gnomefreak ponders what a jigdo-lite is
<Rob_Dude> LjL:  Do you know of any like 'pre-configured' web packages or something that would do that though?
<LjL> Rob_Dude: i see no need for that kind of intermediate passage -- just have your own computer act as a web server, no?
<LjL> Rob_Dude: no, i don't, and i even doubt you'll find any
<Rob_Dude> Er, haha, that's an excellent point - you are right
<Zoroaster> Ljl, ok, I will look into that
* gnomefreak brb
<Rob_Dude> I'm getting confused because I haven't gotten apache installed yet, and the only web-programming I know is asp.net
<irv> I realise now that the one thing i changed while moving from mepis to unbuntu was the video card
<Rob_Dude> So I was thinking I'd use another web server, but yeah, you are right
<Rob_Dude> Oh well, I dunno, I think it'll be more trouble than it's worth then :(
<Zoroaster> does anyone know of an app for gnome for viewing the logs in a nicer interface?
<irv> and it is anything video related that is crashing the box
<beena> thunderbird ubotu
<Zoroaster> do girls use linux?
<beena> ubotu thunderbird
<ubotu> thunderbird is, like, totally, a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<irv> I suppose I should change the card back and reinstall
<HappyFool> Zoroaster: no, the GPL forbids it
<Rob_Dude> My Girlfriend uses Linux....
<Rob_Dude> Oh wait, I don't have a girlfriend.
<irv> or could i just cahnge the card
<Rob_Dude> But, if I did....
<irv> would it be detected?
<btdown> !girls
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, btdown
<kbrooks> HappyFool, hey! thats wrong!
<btdown> lol
<[-DevinE-] > :)))))
<LjL> Rob_Dude: well it would actually be quite simple to do with either apache or some simpler web server - but i'm not much into that kind of thing. still, all you need is a perl/php/whatever script that calls a system command (the system command being passed as a GET or POST parameter in the URL)
<LjL> Rob_Dude: a security wormhole, though
<drip6> does anyone know how to repair/restore RGB database?
<jos> she would be working at ikea
<kbrooks> HappyFool, the GPL would effectively be a contract...
<Zoroaster> HappyFool, I kind of figured that
<kbrooks> Zoroaster, he is teasing
<HappyFool> who, me?
<Stormx2> Hey all :)
<HappyFool> ;)
<gnomefreak> if hotplug controls usb what does hal control?
<[-DevinE-] > !mu
<ubotu> [-DevinE-] : Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kbrooks> Zoroaster, *less* girls use linux because they don't want to. :)
<Zoroaster> kbrooks, the reason I asked, is because I see no female sounding names, and I've never heard of a girl using linux
<beena> anyone help how to install tbird
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: we have a few that come in here
<[-DevinE-] > 2-3 max ...
<[-DevinE-] > :D
<gnomefreak> beena: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> [-DevinE-] : like 20-30
<kbrooks> Zoroaster, someone frequents #ruby-lang. her name is aria and she uses linux
<HappyFool> Zoroaster: an ubuntu-women team was recently started to encourage women to use and contribute to ubuntu; there's been a debian-women (i think; not sure of the name) for a while
<[-DevinE-] > wow coool :D
<[-DevinE-] > btw can anybody help me .... i managed 2 get a game 2 work in wine and the games cant launch coz it tells me i dont have vid card installed but i do :((
<Zoroaster> It's just that I was begining to get worried, first, no girls using linux, and then recently I've begun sleeping with my usb flash drive around my neck, I don't know what's happening to me
<Rob_Dude> Zoroaster:  Don't fear the inevitable...embrace it.
<Rob_Dude> :)
<[-DevinE-] > 
<[-DevinE-] >  lol
<[-DevinE-] > hmm nice :D
<irv> if i just change my video cards is that ok, from an ati radeon 9200 to some genric 2-d sis card, is there anything else I need to do with ubuntu? hopefully it will just recognise it and work!
<[-DevinE-] > irv:.:  if u are here it was recognized :D
<irv> er ... I'm here with a card that keeps crashing the machine [-DevinE-] 
<[-DevinE-] > oh that could be a problem irv
<[-DevinE-] > !video
<ubotu> [-DevinE-] : No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[-DevinE-] > damn
<Yokalosh> is there any support for the philips psc724 in alsa or equiv?
<Yokalosh> (its a soundcard btw)
<irv> oh well, I'll just give it a go, nothing ventured, nothing gained
<HappyFool> irv: the command to reconfigure the X server is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -- might be needed if things break
<HappyFool> oh well, too late
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> he will find out the hard way
<gnomefreak> like most of us did at one time
<and> Just installed Ubuntu first time. Mouse did not work, and X resolution is wrong (builtin Via gfx). Any pointers for help?
<gnomefreak> is hal removable?
<gnomefreak> safely *
<jdpj> not
<bobbyd> hi
<SirKillalot> anyone knowing kasbar?
<bobbyd> does anyone know of a simple app to encode video files from a tv capture card?
<efbie> Hello ! I just upgraded to dapper, and have some problems with networking, can someone help me ?
<gnomefreak> efbie: /j #ubuntu+1
<bobbyd> efbie, just ask your question, state the problem
<jdpj> i am instalation vmplayer
<MisterN> hi
<efbie> networking doesn't work. I can ping google, but i can't go to the page with firefox
<jdpj> alguem que fale o portugues nesta sala
<mashuu> i'm trying to get ubuntu on a compaq v2000 cto (ati xpress 200m... i've read about problems) but it won't install.  i get the splash and boot: prompt, but if i start the default install, i get "clouds" that fade to a screen with distorted white bars.
<jdpj> e que more em sao paulo
<bobbyd> mashuu, what's the cpu/ram of that machine?
<mashuu> i've done some checking around and i can't find anything specific about installing breezy on this model.  all i see are problems with the graphics
<_jason> jdpj: os portugueses estao no #ubuntu-pt e #ubuntu-br
<mashuu> i've got the turion
<mashuu> 1.5gb ram
<jdpj> que legal vou para l
<jdpj> grato
<bobbyd> mashuu, ati is crap under linux
<[-DevinE-] > how cume #wine is emplty ??
<[-DevinE-] > come*
<mashuu> yes, so i'm finding out :(
<bobbyd> mashuu, swap it for an nvidia card :/
<mashuu> i can't really swap it.  it's a laptop
<bobbyd> mashuu, you should be able to get 2d working though
<iBalo> [-DevinE-] : try #winehq
<Mastastealth> mashuu: the ubuntu install CD isnt working for u??
<mashuu> i don't really care about 3d; i don't plan on gaming or anything of the sort
<mashuu> Mastastealth: it -works-, it just won't start the installation routine
<[-DevinE-] > 10x iBalo
<mashuu> i'm guessing it's something with the video adapter; i just see cloudy graphics that fade in and then the screen distorts and there's no disk activity.
<mashuu> after the boot: prompt, that is
<bobbyd> mashuu, does the live cd work?
<mashuu> hmm, i haven't tried it
<mashuu> limited bandwidth, so it's tough for me to grab it
<bobbyd> mashuu, that might give you an idea, oh
<mashuu> how big is it?
<bobbyd> mashuu, maybe try some other small livecd
<bobbyd> mashuu, puppy linux is small, 50megs, you could try that to see if any driver works at all
<mashuu> hmm
<_ClouD_> hola?
<[-DevinE-] > damn nobody is hellping
<iBalo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Roberto_Rodrigue> lo does anybody here know gcc options using specific version
<[-DevinE-] > !sp
<ubotu> [-DevinE-] : My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bobbyd> Roberto_Rodrigue, I don't understand, you want to know what options gcc was compiled with
<bobbyd> ?
<Odice> hi
<_ClouD_> i don't listen mp3 in ubuntu, what's happen? any body can help me please?
<Roberto_Rodrigue> I've installed gcc3xx and gcc4xx I want to use gcc3 version not the gcc4xx version what is the option for that
<Odice> i press control+alt+f1 at boot to see the messages but they scroll so fast that i can't read it, is there a way to see it slowly?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<taurboy> bye all
<[-DevinE-] > press Pause button
<bobbyd> Roberto_Rodrigue, CC=gcc-3.0 CXX=gcc-3.0 make
<bobbyd> Odice, dmesg
<Roberto_Rodrigue> thnx
<bobbyd> Roberto_Rodrigue, you can also pass that to a ./configure script
<Odice> the message that i saw isn't in the dmesg, is there another way
<_jason> _ClouD_: did you see what ubotu said?
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> I installed a  j2re*  something package.  How can I find out the exact name please?
<trappist> Celeste: dpkg -l | grel j2re
<trappist> err
<trappist> Celeste: dpkg -l | grep j2re
<Roberto_Rodrigue> bobbyd: how can i directly pass the option in gcc
<Celeste> thank you trappist
<Celeste> well, the next question:  I have   "j2re1.4"  installed.   it works for all gecko based browsers,  but not for opera.   How can I enable Java for Opera please?
<bobbyd> Roberto_Rodrigue, run the right version :) gcc-3.x myCoolCode.cpp -o cool
<Roberto_Rodrigue> ok tnx. a lot
<beena> how to import opml feed in thunderbird?
<_jason> should I be able to use gcc anywhere I use g++?  I tried compiling helloworld.cc with gcc and it fails while it works fine with g++: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9557
<trappist> _jason: no, one is for c code and one is for c++
<felixfoertsch> Na wunderbar
<felixfoertsch> funktioniert! :D
<felixfoertsch> ibal: danke!
<felixfoertsch> Ibalo: danke!
<gnomefreak> _jason: g++ worked for me only on c++ and gcc only worked for me on c
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: #ubuntu-de
<_jason> trappist, gnomefreak: thanks
<nao23> hi
<gnomefreak> _jason: np
<ubuntu_> hy
<ubuntu_> _|_
<beena> any feedreader for ubuntu?
<theskunk> holy crap, i just got quake3 64 bit to run and compile and be happy :-D
<theskunk> sorry, had to share
<beena> feedreader ubotu
<beena> ubotu feedreader
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beena
<theskunk> beena, what is ubotu?
<beena> any desktop aggregator for ubuntu?
<theskunk> a dictionary?
<beena> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, beena
<theskunk> haha
<_jason> ubotu: tell theskunk about yourself
<theskunk> oooo
<nao23> Hi, i have a question, everytime i try to login my computer freezes. I think it's my ATI video card and so i tried to install an fglrx driver, but i get the msg to update to breezy version (or something like that, on XP right now so might be not correct) anyway, can some1 tell me how to fix this, thanks
<biloyp> anyone ever use k3b
<beena> theskunk: ubotu is a bot
<theskunk> thnks] 
<beena> theskunk: robot
<xnull> nao23: do you got c000llleeer?
<beena> _jason: which rss reader u use?
<maxz> espaoles
<ubuntunoob> anyone else had problems when switching from wired to wireless networks?
<ubuntunoob> is there some trip i don't know or an missing?
<ubuntunoob> *trick
<_jason> beena: pan
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<humon> i want to enable direct rendering for my ATI Rage IIC in X. how do i do this?
<beena> _jason: help me install it pls
<_jason> beena: it's in the repos, just install 'pan'
<beena> _jason: i ll try
<nao23> xnull: well, i get the logon screen in color, and can switch to a prompt, so she recocnizes the fact that there is a monitor, but as soon as i login i get the msg that my home dir doesn't have correct rights and is being ignored and then she freezes.
<ubuntunoob> OK, i'm a noob and I have a file of scripts that i downloaded in a .tar.gz format.  the scripts are supposed to install a VPN connection for me.  Where do i start?
<budman> I have ubuntu with XGL installed. Are there any cool ways I can setup different wallpapers for the cube virtual desktops?
<iBalo> felixfoertsch: check your PM-tab
<felixfoertsch> iBalo, thanks!
<BigDaddy> hey all, got a quick question about video codecs. Can anybody help? I just need to know how to install them.
<gmoney> ubuntunoob:  open up the tar with the command: tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<beena> _jason: i installed pan. how to open it now?
<gnomefreak> how unsafe is hal to uninstall and reinstall?
<_jason> beena: applications > internet
<pm> how to make dhcpcd available at startup?
<beena> it is not there
<ubuntunoob> ok, so if the tar is on my desktop, I just open the terminal and type tar xvfz filename.tar.gz?
<unperson> Printing question:  I have several printers setup in Gnome.  I have no problem printing to each of them using newer Gnome applications.  When I'm using older applications that just ask for a printing command (e.g. /usr/bin/lp) they print automatically to the default printer.  How do I get them to print to a non-default printer?
<_jason> beena: killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: you need to cd Desktop first
<gmoney> ubuntunood - yes x = expand v=verbose f=file z=it's a gzipped file to uncompress
<ithiel> does ndiswrapper come wiith the breezy cd, or must I download it?
<budman> I have ubuntu with XGL installed. Are there any cool ways I can setup different wallpapers for the each cube virtual desktops?
<beena> _jason: i see pan
<luisi> ola
<ACU> hi guys --- thanks god I made Ubuntu on a laptop have twin head ---- however the second monitor shows lower resolution than the primary --- interestingly in xorg.conf file the resolutions are similar --- any hint how to make the second monitor same resolution (the second monitor is a LCD
<gnomefreak> budman: try #xgl-ubuntu  they might be able to help you with that
<ithiel> _jason, does ndiswrapper come with the breezy CD, or must I download it?
<_jason> ithiel: I vbelieve you need to install it
<_jason> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ubuntunoob> gnomefreak: ok, i ran the command, but nothing installed
<unperson> In the printer setup, I have a network unix printer setup.  In the properties window connection tab I have the queue set as "gr", so I figured I could print to it with /usr/bin/lp -P gr, but no luck.
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: cd Desktop wasnt gonna install anything just get you to desktop than run the xvfz command and it will unpack whatever is in it
<ACU> any hint what chat room might help me made second monior show similar resolution with primary --- twin head configuration in Dell Inspiron
<ubuntunoob> what does the xzvf command do?
* bobbe just installed ubuntu for the firs
* bobbe just installed ubuntu for the first time
<bobbe> gotta admit
<bobbe> impressive
<bobbe> the smoothest install I ever did of a distro
<iBalo> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mivecz> how  i instal Fvwm desktop
<mashuu> lucky :(
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: its extracts the tar
<mivecz> ?
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: tar xfvz file.tar.gz
<gmoney> ubuntunood - "tar" is the command the "xvfz" are the options to tar:  x = expand v=verbose f=file z=it's a gzipped file to uncompress
<beena> _jason: how to import a opml file to pan?
<bobbe> mashuu: you mean me?
<_jason> beena: I don't know what that is
<mashuu> yes
<unperson> gnomefreak:  I think f should come last for it to work properly.  At least on some versions.
<gnomefreak> gmoney: its easier to say man tar :(
<bobbe> why?
<bobbe> what happened to your installation?
<gnomefreak> unperson: it never mattered to me
<mashuu> i cannot install it on my laptop and no one seems to know why
<gnomefreak> it always worked that way for me
<beena> _jason: u said u use pan as ur newsreader
<bobbe> heaiuheauheaiu
<unperson> gnomefreak:  It may be only older versions or it may be a UNIX style vs. BSD style option thing.
<_jason> beena: what's an opml file?
<bobbe> yeah, mine is a desktop. Don't have a laptop, can't have the faintest idea your prob is
<mashuu> yes
<beena> _jason: how to add a feed to pan?
<gnomefreak> unperson: i dont remember parameters making a difference in the order
<mashuu> most people just give me the line "ati suxx" which .... isn't helpful at all
<ubuntunoob> what about tar xzvf, what does that do?
<mashuu> and is miles away from resolving my problem
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: it extracts it
<_jason> beena: hrmm I just scrolled up and saw you said rss :)  I just saw 'newsreader', I use liferea for rss
<bobbe> heaiuheaiuheaiuheauiheauihaeuh
<ubuntunoob> i thought you said xfvz extracts it
<bobbe> mashuu: is ati your video board?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntunoob about tar
<mashuu> yes
<beena> _jason: how to install liferea
<bobbe> (sorry for the brazilian lol there. just old habit)
<mashuu> not really by choice
<_jason> beena: same way as pan
<gmoney> ubuntunoob: type "man tar"  for more info (thanks gnomefreak)
<mashuu> i have the ati xpress 200m chipset and a turion
<mashuu> relatively nice notebook
<bobbe> mashuu: so is mine. It automatically detected it and ran on my monitor's max resolution without like a single type of my finger
<bobbe> mashuu: I got a not so cool one, x300se
<ubuntunoob> are tar i see
<bobbe> but it's a pci-e
<bobbe> relatively new
<mashuu> but all of the hardware zealots are just like U SHULD NOT USE ATI IT SUXX W/ LINUX Lo!L
<ubuntunoob> well i still cant get these damn files to run
<ubuntunoob> I get them extracted on my desktop
<mashuu> i'm sure i could get it up and running on my desktop without a snag
<bobbe> mashuu: did you try getting the ati driver and installing it to see what happens?
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: tar is the command the letters are parameters and the file is there because you need something to unpack
<ubuntunoob> and I'm navigated to the desktop in the terminal
<bobbe> maybe it's the driver
<bobbe> or your xorg.conf
<bobbe> is it xorg.conf on ubuntu?
<bobbe> I don't even know what your prob is lol
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: what is this for?
<mashuu> it will not run the install routine at all
<bobbe> what happens?
<mashuu> right after the boot: prompt i get a screen with "clouds" that fades in and then distorts
<mashuu> and it sits there with no disk activity
<ubuntunoob> the files are supposed to be scripts to install a VPN connection for me
<dRopie> huch, Drin, das war ja einfach, nAbend zusammen
<mashuu> all of the 200m problems i read about seem to reference fixing it after the distro is installed
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<mashuu> which, needless to say, doesn't help me whatsoever
<ubuntunoob> i have to have it to connect to my work network
<dRopie> thanx
<ompaul> dRopie, no problem
<unperson> No clues on my printing issue then?
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: i would read the README or INSTALL files or both after you unpack it
<ubuntunoob> the readme tells me to run the command "tar xzvf filename.x.tgz"
<ubuntunoob> but that does nothing
<gnomefreak> ubuntunoob: what else does it say?
<ubuntunoob> gotta go
<ubuntunoob> thanks for your help so far
<mashuu> so, yeah :( there you go
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<gnomefreak> why do people insist on starting at a high level of stuff :(
<pianoboy3333> Whe here uses a DVI cable to hook up thier monitor?
<pianoboy3333> *Who
<ompaul> mashuu, have you looked at that ati picture
<bad_iNFO> ok bbye
<GTX> me pianoboy3333
<ompaul> mashuu, url
<pianoboy3333> GTX: did you need some special driver or something, my boot screen is distorted... but once I'm in ubuntu it's fine
<biovore> pianoboy3333: My DVI works just fine..  what graphics card you have?
<mashuu> no, i'm saying that i can't even get into the installer :(
<pianoboy3333> biovore: .......ATI X600 which I can't get the 3D to work on...
<biovore> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<biovore> they that
<biovore> (try)
<pianoboy3333> biovore: I use dapper--none of those have worked for me
<pianoboy3333> biovore: no one on the dapper channel can help
<biovore> pianoboy3333: dapper is still in development, expect weird stuff
<yalu> I am a Debian user and I would like to know if there are any packages in Ubuntu which are called the same as in Debian, but are actually packaged differently or built on ubuntu systems? I'm planning an Ubuntu install and I would like to share /var/cache/apt/archives like I do now with my Debian machines
<yalu> but I want to avoid making a mess
<pianoboy3333> biovore: I did get it working one day, but I lost that great page...
<biovore> yalu: alot of the packages on ubuntu are frmo debian
<GTX> pianoboy3333, not that im aware of
<GTX> pianoboy3333, dapper isnt supported here
<pianoboy3333> GTX: I know, but I had the same problem in breezy
<GTX> pianoboy3333, did it happen on windows?
<yalu> biovore: yes but if they are ubuntu-specific, do they have something different in the file names?
<siriusnova> hi guys, im running Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T30 that has a Radeon 7500 video card, how do i enable dri?
<siriusnova> as ati's driver's dont support this card :(
<siriusnova> !ubotu dri
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, siriusnova
<pianoboy3333> GTX: nooooooo...... windoze is fine.
<gnomefreak> yalu: its very unsfae to mix packages
<GTX> dunno then pianoboy3333 I have no problems here, but my Screen cost me 2k Sony.
<gnomefreak> !dri
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> GTX: did you bump your head?
<yalu> gnomefreak: I have been mixing the three Debian branches for years. Despite what people say, I never had a single problem.
<GTX> nope? :D
<bobbe> mashuu: do you get to see the first text screen?
<mashuu> bobbe: yes, the boot: prompt
<mashuu> and the logo
<gnomefreak> 2k for a monitor :( my whole computer cost me less that half that
<mashuu> beyond that ... well, there is no beyond that :(
<biovore> yalu: there simular..  just slight differances in what they call there dependencys in apt.  (some packages are also at a different patch level and are linked against differnt versions of libs)
<biloyp> I installed k3b to rip/burn dvd's but, I need to install libdvdcss-1.2.9; it comes as a tar.gz file. how to I install it so k3b uses it
<gnomefreak> pssssst biovore its the same in debian they use the same pm
<nickrud> biloyp: you should get a package (much simpler), see the ubotu link below
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<gnomefreak> !libdvdcss
<siriusnova> anyone want to help me with  my radeon 7500?
<pianoboy3333> anyone want to help me with my RADEON X600? (Dapper)
<biloyp> thx nick
<farous> siriusnova: just state your specific question
<pianoboy3333> Who here knows about manually editing xorg.conf?
<siriusnova> i already did
<mashuu> it's ati day
<siriusnova> hi guys, im running Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T30 that has a Radeon 7500 video card, how do i enable dri?
<zezu> pianoboy3333, i'd suggest removing it and throwing it away
<zezu> i'd suggest removing all ati cards and smashing them
<mashuu> yes, those are the responses that are completely worthless
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mashuu> thanks!
<zezu> it'll save you a headache
<pianoboy3333> zezu: I wish...
<farous> !tell siriusnova about ati
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: with fglrx driver? or ati?
<zezu> ati fglrx never works here, as a matter of fact i'm about to recompile the kernel w/o agpgart to try to get my 9800 pro to work
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: i would go with the ati but have you installed any other drivers yet?
<farous> siriusnova: sorry can you remind me what is dri
<zezu> direct rendering interface
<gnomefreak> zezu: 3d?
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: fglrx, the ones in the repositories
<farous> zezu: fglrx working perfectly here
<pianoboy3333> Damn.... I had it working in breezy..
<ricardo_> how can i use kde desktop in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: than set it to fglrx if that doesnt work put it on ati see if that works
<zezu> gnomefreak, yes
<zezu> farous, , what hardware ?
<Seveas> ricardo_, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: ok...
<pianoboy3333> brb
<farous> zezu: t42 with ati 9600 running breezy
<zezu> i've tried getting fglrx to work so many  times
<gnomefreak> Seveas: thank god your here  (can i safely remove hal and reinstall it?
<zezu> farous, yes its 9700+ that has the problems
<farous> zezu: follow the howto
<zezu> farous, the howto doesn't help shit
<munzir> Hi, I configured syaptic network section by filling a proxy server. Which configuration file store this piece of info please?
<zezu> i've done a lot more than the howto would require
<fisne> ey
<zezu> although the latest fglrx from ati gets a different error now
<darthv> ji
<fisne> what's quiet splash mean?
<farous> zezu: i know you are frustrated. I was till it worked here. Installing the ati drivers using the howto. Then editing fstab for it to work proparly
<biovore> fisne: it dosn't show the fancy graphics
<nickrud> fishse: it reduces output on the screen during boot, and adds the pretty one
<zezu> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<zezu> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)
<fisne> i just installed ubuntu, and it wont boot
<zezu> farous, i'm telling you, i've done it, it doesn't work
<Seveas> gnomefreak, hmm, that's quite tricky...
<fisne> should i do: acpi=off or acpi=on? im using a desktop
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i figured as much
<xukun> How can I see if 3D acceleration is working?
<darth_v> r
<Seveas> gnomefreak, It *may* work but you should absolutely install it immediately afterwards and don't mess with hardware (and don't even think about rebooting
<zezu> xukun, glxgears
<nickrud> xukun: glxinfo | grep direct
<zezu> or that
<ricardo_> thanks gnomefreak and Seveas
<farous> xukun: glxinfo if you use direct rendering is yes you are ok
<zezu> but if glxgears goes 4fps then its not working
<BigDaddy> anyone here have the 64bit edition?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ok ill try it and pray it works if not ill be re-installing i guess lol
<ech0wave> hola torc
* [t0rc]  dies
<farous> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: sudo apt-get remove --reinstall hal    will that work?
<Seveas> install --reinstall
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<xukun> thaks all that looks good
<gnomefreak> brb ill let you know :)
<bobbe> ok
<Seveas> good luck 
<bobbe> just read something weird
<bobbe> let me ask you guys a quick question, totally off-topi
<bobbe> *topc
<bobbe> *topic (damn!)
<Seveas> bobbe, #ubuntu-offtopic
<BigDaddy> anyone at all, AMD64bit with the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<bobbe> geez
<ricardo_> i use conio.h in windows to program in c, wich library is similar in linux?
<bobbe> you have a chan just for that lol
<bobbe> k
<Seveas> ricardo_, what does conio.h contain?
<nickrud> ricardo_: you can search for that file on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm maybe killall gnome-panel doesnt restart hal
<[t0rc] > !tell ech0wave about ntfs
<gnomefreak> lol :(
<Seveas> gnomefreak, hal has very little to do with the gnome panel...
<Yango> how do you install utf-8 locales on 5.10?
<Yango> I can't seem to find them
<gnomefreak> ah well i got the error during gnome loading
<gnomefreak> ill try reboot
<Seveas> Yango, Ubuntu is UTF-8 by default 
<[t0rc] > !tell ech0wave about windows
<zezu> where is a good tutorial for compiling a kernel ?
<Seveas> Yango, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Seveas> [t0rc] , stop it...
<ricardo_> Seveas: contain getch(), gotoxy();
<[t0rc] > Seveas: it's okay. I'm helping him with the bot. promise. i'm on the phone with him.
<Yango> then why all my apps show stuff like  I Regin
<Seveas> [t0rc] , /msg ubotu
<biloyp> nickrud: I found and downloaded the libdvdcss as adeb package. How do I install it now?
<fisne> hey
<nickrud> [t0rc] : you can open a dialog window with ubotu
<fisne> how do you enable the X or KDE on ubuntu?
<nickrud> Bilange: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<[t0rc] > alright; srry bout the spam.
<coz> /etc/init.d/kde start
<mashuu> well, hmm
<mashuu> i am running puppy linux with no problem
<Seveas> ricardo_, ah, console based "gui" right?
<mivecz> how  i instal Fvwm desktop
<Seveas> mivecz, apt-get install fvwm
<mashuu> using xorg x server as well
<fisne> man
<fisne> what's with this error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<fisne> ?
<Seveas> fisne, sounds like a broken initrd
<coz> I hae impi linux installed and it is defaulting ot ipv6 and the router doesn't support that yet, linksys, ifconfig says it is ipv6 in ipv4 so it should handle it but doesn't andy solutions to inititate the ipv4
<slvmchn> where is liblame.so
<iBalo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mivecz> seveas  can i msg you priv
<Seveas> slvmchn, liblame0
<Seveas> mivecz, yes
<fisne> it says this too: ALERT! /dev/hdc5 does not exists. Dropping to a shell!
<biovore> slvmchn: apt-get install liblame0 (I think)
<Seveas> fishse, definitely a broken initrd
<can-o-worms> how do you print unixtime?
<ricardo_> no exactly, for example it allow me to position text under console and to make frames.. other function it's to hold until the user press a key..
<fisne> how do you fix it?
<fisne> i just installed ubuntu, now it wont boot
<biovore> can-o-worms: man date
<slvmchn> where's the file to edit the repos
<biovore> slvmchn: /etc/apt/source/list I think
<Seveas> ricardo_, right, you're looking for ncurses under linux 
<nickrud> slvmchn: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lkcore> slvmchn, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> fisne, which version?
<fisne> the latest
<fisne> kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<Seveas> interesting...
<pianoboy3333> My friend uses a Mac, and wants gaim, but it's not possible since, I hear, GTK hasn't been ported to Macs, he wants to know when it will be.
<fisne> yeah
<coz> ifconfig reveal ipv6-in-ipv4 but system defaults only to ipv6 any solutions to force or impliment ipv4
<mashuu> adium
<Seveas> fisne, is /dev/sda5 a USB disk?
<farous> fisne: i had this prob once turned out to be bad installation cd. just changed it and everything worked well
<Seveas> ehm
<Seveas> !lart Seveas
<Seveas> I should read better
<fisne> there's no /dev/sda5
<biloyp> can I get help in installing a .deb pack downloaded from http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/
<can-o-worms> biovore: that helped, it gives me utc time anyway... can you get it to give you utc time +9 ?
<Seveas> biloyp, what's the prob?
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Your friend can use Ubuntu on his Mac. Give him a LiveCD.
<fisne> root is set to /dev/hdc5
<biovore> can-o-worms: maybe.
<Seveas> fisne, did you change hardware layout after installing? Is this the reboot during install or afterwards?
<biloyp> i need libdvdcss so I can rip/burn dvd with k3b
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: It's a family computer... and the LiveCD would run horribly slow, It's really really old...
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Okay, hdd-install then ;-)
<biloyp> I downloaded the libdvcss.deb from http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/
<ubuntoy> gumby: yeah
<ricardo_> Seveas: what can i do? do you know other library?
<biloyp> how do I install it
<cafuego> biloyp: Opne a terminal, run 'sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss.deb'
<fisne> what you think ?
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Seveas> ricardo_, you don't like ncurses?
<farous> biloyp: sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<biloyp> ok thx
<cafuego> biloyp: it'd be betetr to add the repository lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and use the normal installation tools, though.
<gumby> how does one change the priority inside sources.list so it will honor -> file:/ first?
<biovore> can-o-worms: look at %z on date.. you can specify
<biloyp> cafuego: ok let me try that
<Eshestun> is there a place i can go to ask a noobie question... im a new linux user ^)^
<gumby> anyone ?
<IdleOne> Eshestun:  your there ()
<Seveas> gumby, sources.list has no priority, it'll always pick the highest available version
<nickrud> gumby: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<Seveas> unless you use apt pinning on versions of packages
<gumby> nickrud: thanks :D
<Eshestun> arg... i dont even know how to pm people here lol
<bimberi> Eshestun: right here if you're using ubuntu :), otherwise there's ##linux
<nickrud> gumby: not simple, but useful
<pianoboy3333> No me gusta ATI...
<IdleOne> !tell Eshestun  about register
<ech0wave> ??? does anyone have any clue how to run source in linux ???
<pm> i know how to pm :)
<pianoboy3333> !registry
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zezu> how to run source ?
<pianoboy3333> lol
<fisne> Seveas?
<zezu> you don't run source unless your a retard and you print it out and run with it into a wall
<Seveas> fisne, did you change hardware layout after installing? Is this the reboot during install or afterwards?
<mashuu> i think he means like half life source or something :(
<ricardo_> what is it? excuse but i can't understand you? please explain me.
<fisne> yeah
<pianoboy3333> It'd be funny if ubotu said when you put in 'registry' "The stupid windows thing nobody likes."
<fisne> made me to reboot
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, gconf is a registry too
<mashuu> pianoboy3333 yeah lol microsoft is EVAL EMPIRE $$$ $hehahheaheha$$$
<Seveas> mashuu, no MS bashing in here please
<mashuu> Seveas: hi, learn to detect sarcasm
<Seveas> fisne, the installer?
<pianoboy3333> Seveas, oh....... then how come people don't plant viruses there?
<ech0wave> yeah how do u run source
<ailean> double click on it
<Eshestun> can someone tell me the command to navigate to a folder in the terminal promt.... for instance  sys/usr/bin ?
<Seveas> Eshestun, cd
<fisne> after i install it, it asked me to reboot
<Eshestun> i tried... i think i screwd up syntax
<ricardo_> Seveas: what is it? excuse but i can't understand you? please explain me.
<IdleOne> ech0wave:  you dont run source code you compile it...what source did you want to compile?
<Seveas> fisne, in the GUI, with a little popup notification?
<biovore> ech0wave: source? you mean source code?
<mashuu> jesus
<_jason> ubotu: tell Eshestun about cli
<mashuu> i just said it ^^
<gumby> anyway.. thanks for the help :D i'll go read that now .. bye bye
<[t0rc] > IdleOne: he means, CounterStrike: Source. lol
<mashuu> i think he's talking about source, as in counterstrike source.
<ech0wave> oh lol ha not code def. meant steam as in pwning terrorists
<Eshestun> soo it would be like /cd sys/usr/bin   ?
<Seveas>  <ricardo_> i use conio.h in windows to program in c, wich library is similar in linux?
<IdleOne> [t0rc] :  oh wow
<Seveas> ricardo_, ncurses is a library that does just that
<lkcore> Eshestun,  "cd /sys/usr/bin"
<biovore> ech0wave: works like crap under windows emulation.. stick with MS for CSS
<Eshestun> ty ^_^ ill stick to wiki after this :P
<ech0wave> ms blows!
<Seveas> ech0wave, no MS bashing in here please
<mashuu> BILLY GATE$ DONE FOOLED U AGAIN Lolol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mashuu!*@*]  by Seveas
<pianoboy3333> lol
<IdleOne> caps off please
<biovore> ech0wave: get valve to stop making there code so crappfully.. and they might be able to make a linux port..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<[t0rc] > that'll be the day
<ech0wave> lol i will get right on that
<mashuu_> uh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d-199-227-114.bootp.Virginia.EDU]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %mashuu!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Tarantulafudge> does anyone know how I can increase doom performance with my ati card?
<ricardo_> how can i explore it and where can i find the libraries in linux, to program in c/c++?
<biovore> Tarantulafudge: doom.. as in the origonal?
<Tarantulafudge> biovore, no doom3
<fisne> Seveas, i aint get on the GUI yet
<fisne> cant even boot to it
<ricardo_>  Seveas: how can i explore it and where can i find the libraries in linux, to program in c/c++?
<Seveas> ricardo_, apt-get install manpages-dev - learn to love the manpages 
<biovore> Tarantulafudge: ah..  works fine on linux with my fx5900 here..
<Tarantulafudge> biovore, yea but thats nvidia, ati sucks on linux
<biovore> Tarantulafudge: bingo.. 10 points for Tarantulafudge
<biovore> :-P
<Tarantulafudge> lol
<farous> anyone might know why xman does not work anymore on my pc?
<gnomefreak> is there a hal dianosis site? to help me figure this out?
<biovore> Frankly the nvidia drivers arn't much better.. hack job at best
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d-199-227-114.bootp.Virginia.EDU]  by Seveas
<Boss666> Hi @ all! Anyone use a M$ intelli mouse explorer and knows how to configure the buttons?
* IdleOne doesnt trash talk about MicroSoft cause Seveas is in a mood ()
<Odice> hi
<Seveas> IdleOne, that person continued the trash talk in private chat - perfect way to be banned....
<Odice> where are located the scripts of the "Basic Networking" that shows up on the booting?
<Seveas> Odice, /etc/init.d/
<Odice> thanks
<IdleOne> Seveas:  I wasnt questioning your judgement I agree with you...ubuntu is about sharing and learning even if it means we have to share with microsoft heh
<toyfactory> good evening, anyone familiar with gcalctool?
* ech0wave is away: I'm busy
<fisne> that's why i hate linux man, noone cant help me with my problem
<boneill> hello again ;)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thats the thing this is a help channel for ubuntu (windows should be mentioned very lightly (we dont hate ms we just prefer linux) :)
<Seveas> fisne, try installing again. If it fails: file a bug at http://launchpad.net/malone
<xinix> is there any way to set a default screen that all apps should load on?  I'm running a multi head setup with a tv as a second monitor for mythtv.  Often apps load on the tv screen and I don't want them to.  All I want on the tv is mythtv.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  indeed
<boneill> I'm trying to get the ati gfx drivers to work (using the package fglrx), it seems to install fine but fglrxinfo says my opengl vendor is still mesa
<Seveas> boneill, did you change xorg.conf yet?
<boneill> yeah
<fisne> should i install the image?
<delmar> Anyone here run ubuntu with cedega for their games.. does it work ok?
<cafuego> delmar: Depends on the games
<boneill> Seveas, i used fglrxconfig to do it
<Evixion> I'm new to Ubuntu and I want to install it as my primary OS. I would like to know if there are any drivers for my wireless card (I'm on a laptop). I looked on the Wiki but didn't see anything that applied to me.
<gnomefreak> delmar: its not cheap (free)
<fisne> i get errors after loading the modules
<Seveas> boneill, and you restarted X afterwards?
<delmar> gnomefreak, how much?
<farous> boneill: where did you install the fglrx driver from
<chavo> delmar, I have used it for some games
<Boss666> fisne maybe u can save a lot of ur settings with a live-CD
<gnomefreak> delmar: its like 15 usd but not sure if thats a month or a one time payment
<boneill> farous, synaptic package manager
<boneill> Seveas, yeah rebooted pc
<IdleOne> !tell Evixion  about wireless
<chavo> gnomefreak, I have a job
<delmar> gnomefreak, does it stop working/running your games if u dont pay or something?
<fisne> i already installed it, why would i go livecd?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: That's a lot cheaper then most games (and certainly far cheaper than windows)
<Boss666> save the /etc folder to another pertition
<gnomefreak> chavo: i have 15 dollars too but thats not the point
<boneill> there are 2 Device sections in xorg.conf, 1 with driver "vga" other for fglrx
<chavo> delmar, no you can keep whatever version you have
<Boss666> pertition = partition
<gnomefreak> cafuego: agreed
<fisne> what's the page for that windowsdualbooting shit
<nickrud> !dualboot
<ubotu> hmm... dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<gnomefreak> -shit please
<farous> !tell boneill about ati
<delmar> chavo, ok. so I could be cheeky and not pay :P
<chavo> you can do wahtver you like
<IdleOne> !tell fisne about coc
<IdleOne> !tell fisne about dualboot
<farous> boneill: than you use the fglrxconfig utility right
<cafuego> delmar: You could, but not on this channel.
<Evixion> thanks IdleOne
<toyfactory> oh well, not to worry lads, i'll just dust off the slide rule...
<boneill> farous, how have i used it wrong? ;)
<IdleOne> np Evixion
<chavo> I don't play a whole lot of games, but it works with Steam, HL2 etc.
<delmar> cafuego, i always pay for things that work nice and impress me.
<farous> boneill: did you install the kernel package too
<delmar> I have one question about cedega though... I do have a version here... ive never installed it before...know little about it... can I just install ubuntu on a box, install cedega.. then what do I need to do.. install some windows stuff too or.. ?
<delmar> perhaps this is not the place...
<chavo> my favorite game has a linux native version
<delmar> might be some other forums somewhere...
<delmar> chavo, quake? :P
<Evixion> i guess I'm off here in a minute and give it a try
<chavo> delmar, it doesn't need any Windows stuff
<cafuego> delmar: Cedega has an interface that allows you to mount cd/dvd media, then run the installer.
<chavo> enemy territory
<fisne> and yeah, is 2.7GB enough for installing ubuntu?
<Evixion> it's just vital i get wireless working
<fisne> 5.5GB total
<jetscreamer> if it's not id it sucks
<cafuego> delmar: All you need is the game's media. No windows.
<chavo> and it's free too
<_Ana_> hello all. i've got a major problem: i can't login as a normal user, only as root. in text mode, when i try to login as a normal user i get the error: cannot execute /bin/bash. and i've even created another user and i still get that error
<nickrud> Delgul_at_work: there's 92 people in #cedega
<IdleOne> fisne:  yeah
<delmar> cafuego, ok thanks.
<gnomefreak> fishse: thats not alot of room for anything else
<delmar> THe thing is.. I have been holding on to bloody windows... purely for the one main game I play.. Everquest.
<fisne> but the site says ATLEAST 10GB
<gnomefreak> default install is around 3 gig iirc
<cafuego> delmar: Check the cedega website for any issues that some games night have (they have a useful DB with info)
<nickrud> delmar: there's 92 people in #cedega (I may give up tab completion yet)
<chavo> usually installinggames that come on multiple CD's is the hardest part about Cedega
<cafuego> gnomefreak: 2
<gnomefreak> ok 2 gig
<gnomefreak> ty cafuego
<delmar> I can do any other windows crap by using a vmware windows session under linux.. applications wise.. IF there are any that I want to continue to use... but games dont like vmware much :P
<fisne> huh?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Are the hard drives on Thinkpads pretty easy to swap out?
<cafuego> delmar: No, they'd be unusable slow.
<fisne> when doing dualboot, what does run_qtparted
<fisne> do?
<delmar> cafuego, heh if they run at all :P
<farous> PuppiesOnAcid: never tried that
<delmar> so I have always had a windows install handy that I can boot up on.
<IdleOne> fisne:  it a utility to partion ur HD
<gnomefreak> fishse: qtparted is a partioner utility
<h3ax> i am going crazy omg
<farous> PuppiesOnAcid: but yes seems pretty easy to swap out
<PuppiesOnAcid> farous: Man, it just drives me nuts that they ship so many with just 40GB drives.
<cafuego> Mind you, I _am_ impressed with vmware server
<chavo> delmar, everquest should run fine on an older version of cedega, which do you have?
<fisne> yall sure 5.5GB is enough, including swap?
<delmar> so what I am hoping is.. I can finally ditch windows ... and run Linux as the main OS on my box.
<chavo> yes, vmware rocks
<delmar> chavo, good question. ill chec.
<gnomefreak> swap is normally 2 times your ram
<gnomefreak> up to 1 gig i think
<IdleOne> fisne:  its enough to install ubuntu but you wont have much room for installing other apps and such
<farous> PuppiesOnAcid: you can specify you need a larger harddisk. I seen up to 80G. Having 60Gb 7200 rpm here
<cafuego> fisne: It'll do for a desktop box; just DO NOT make subpartitions for /home and /usr etc.
<cafuego> fisne: Just 5 GB / and 512Mb swap
<fisne> ic
<PuppiesOnAcid> farous: http://www-131.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?viewByAttrValue=%3CSTRONG%3E14.0%22+%3C%2FSTRONG%3E&sortBy=Price&storeId=10000001&langId=-1&catalogId=-840&categoryId=4611686018425011252&dualCurrId=1000073
<PuppiesOnAcid> farous: I want the 2nd model listed there...there's no customize option.
<delmar> chavo, the file is cedega_5.0_i386.deb
<chavo> delmar, that'll work fine
<humon> what's the easiest way to change the window manager in ubuntu 5.10? (i'm currently using gnome, and i've just installed xfce)
<fisne> current have 2.7 for ubuntu, 800MB for swap, and 1.3 something for free space
<fisne> what yall think?
<gnomefreak> ok back tot this issue with my crap.. is there a site to help me with hal?
<farous> PuppiesOnAcid: one you select it they will give you a customization option and you can always call them :)
<cafuego> fisne: That's pushing it
<chavo> you have everquest installed in Windows already?
<[-DevinE-] > delmar:.:  actualty 5.1 is the laat one
<[-DevinE-] > last*
<delmar> chavo, I take it if/when Sony update everquest it could break compatability with cedega, and then I need a later version..?
* gnomefreak wouldnt dual boot anything less than a 20gig
<Vinn> So I've been trying to install some games using Cedega (WineX) and I can't seem to see the entire contents of the CDROM in ubuntu but I can when I put the disk in a Windows box. And I installed these games on my laptop before installing Ubuntu in XP. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas? Some are older games, before 1996 old.
<PuppiesOnAcid> farous: Well, with the particular model I want, there is no option to change the hard drive or any component listed on that page.
<PuppiesOnAcid> farous: Maybe it is a refurb or something?  I dunno.
<chavo> delmar, it's possible, but it should work fine. EQ works with older versions as well
<chavo> just try it out, nothing to lose
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: Most Linux hackers here favour ACER laptops these days.
<[-DevinE-] > dosw anyone here play Mu online on linux .. i wanna play 2 but i cant configure it right :(
<farous> PuppiesOnAcid: give them a call. I had a similar prob trying to install a RW DVD, ps we should also take this to offtopis as the channel is stricktly for support
<chavo> just copy the EQ directory to somewhere you have write permission, it won't work on an NTFS file system
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: 'here' being Melbourne (AU)
<[t0rc] > whats the shortcut to open shell?
<delmar> well.. im just about to make a SATA drive available (deleting movies... /cry)... to plug into my newly purchased workstation... then im installing ubuntu for the first time.... my only thought on this is... does the install support using XFS... but I might just stick to ext3.
<PuppiesOnAcid> cafuego: Really?  That is very interesting.
<PuppiesOnAcid> cafuego: Any reason why?
<delmar> chavo, looking forward to this.
<[-DevinE-] > !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: Fairly cheap and huge hdd's. Also default configs with up to 1GB of ram.
<Evixion> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: getting that sort of spec on an IBM costs you an arm and a leg.
<delmar> chavo, yep I was going to copy my existing EQ folder over to the ubuntu box once its installed...
<Evixion> !cisco
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Evixion
<delmar> chavo, but not sure what i do in cedega after that... im not at that point yet so .. ill sort that out when i get to it.
<cafuego> delmar: After install, copy the data to where the app expects it, then run the game (Cedega will give it an icon, just double-click it)
<delmar> the CD install disks I have here for ubuntu are... version 5.04. Is that still fairly current?
<global`> my pc wont go online with ubuntu....
<delmar> cafuego, thanks for that. ill note that for later.
<gnomefreak> delmar: that was less than a year ago
<cafuego> delmar: It's the current - 1 stable
<gnomefreak> breezy is the most current stable
<[-DevinE-] > oky can anyone help me install nvidia on my box plz ??!!??
<gnomefreak> 5.10
<FlannelKing> delmar: you can install with those disks and update to the current version (5.10) without a problem
<delmar> ok. so that install should work great.
<delmar> FlannelKing, cheers.
<PuppiesOnAcid> cafuego: farous: Can you join #laptop? thanks
<pder> can ubuntu be used on a computer?
<cafuego> [-DevinE-] : sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<hernan> hello...
<delmar> So is installing and using XFS a hassel or is it a supported option?
<hernan> i speak spanish
<[-DevinE-] > no no not the glx
<FlannelKing> pder: no, just toasters.
<[-DevinE-] > i think i can use that
<gnomefreak> pder: what else are you gonna use it on?
<gnomefreak> hernan: /join #ubuntu-es
<cafuego> [-DevinE-] : If you want to use the nvidia driver, you need those two packages.
<pder> what kind of toasters?
<[-DevinE-] > even if i have a gforce 2  ?
<hernan> hello friend
<FlannelKing> pder: only the stainless steel ones
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hernan> this is my first step in linux
<cafuego> [-DevinE-] : Then you need nvidia-glx-legacy instead or nvidia-glxc
* gnomefreak almost bought a gforce card tonight
<gnomefreak> but im scared that it wont work (like my ati cards didnt work)
<IdleOne>  /me has a toaster
<IdleOne> :/
<hernan> people: can i help me, please...?
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing: i have ubuntu on my black and green toaster its not stainless steel :(
<gnomefreak> hernan: type /join #ubuntu-es
<FlannelKing> gnomefreak: oh, must be a feature in the new release.
<hernan> thanks
<IdleOne> hernan:  escribe /join #ubuntu-es por ayudo in espanol
<gnomefreak> gleesond: it is :)\
<hernan> in the console?
<[-DevinE-] > cafuego:.: can we talk on prv plz ?
<IdleOne> in this window
<hernan> or in this text chat?
<gnomefreak> hernan: no like your typing in htis room
<cafuego> [-DevinE-] : Just ask on the channel.
<Lacarno> Hi everyone.  Anyone have experience using java-package to install java SDK on a powerpc?
<IdleOne> aqui guay
<gnomefreak> this*
<cafuego> [-DevinE-] : That way everyone cna help.
<hernan> why?
<hernan> because i m argentinian
<gnomefreak> hernan: that will giv eyou the spanish speaking room
<IdleOne> hernan:  what do you need help with?
<FlannelKing> hernan, they speak spanish there.  Most of us don't.  You can stay here if you want, but we only speak english.
<gnomefreak> hernan: unless you fele comfortable in english
<gnomefreak> feel
<hernan> where i type spanish
<[-DevinE-] > true .. but i'm tired and i cant folow the instruction on the channel verry well .. and it was just a request
<gnomefreak> irssi needs spell check in next version :(
<hernan> room
<navarone> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> hernan: in here type /join #ubuntu-es
<drip6> Hi, does anyone know how to repair restore RGB database?
<FlannelKing> gnomefreak: I'm sure you can make a plugin for it
#ubuntu 2007-02-26
<Frogzoo> chamberlain: not necessarily, some of us just use fresh installs
<benjamin_> daftpnk: make a search about fglrx on the wiki, and it will tell you how to use your card witha vanilla kernel
<chamberlain> thats true frogzoo
<zyth> merm, so it prints but throws up an error anyhow?
<daftpnk> well, i recompiled my kernel this morning (trouble with hardware sensors) and now when im trying to get 3d rendering/xgl going all i can get out of fglrxino is "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org" instead of ATI as previously
<wise> zyth: meh, you have to give credit to iPod for making the best portable media player in existance.  the stock iPod is so great
<daftpnk> ok ill give it a shot benjamin_ thanks
<alecf> hey
<zyth> wise, no I don't , I bought one and returned it the next day
<skywalker> my sound card is detected but its with wrong one?
<chamberlain> hello alecf
<daftpnk> you too zyth
<alec> i need help
<zyth> daftpnk, np
<alec> i just downloaded the ubuntu 6.10 disc
<zyth> alec, #psychiatry
<chamberlain> sure alec
<skywalker> I need to change this
<ingrix> daftpnk: Go to the link that zyth sent you, and do the manual install
<merm> zyth:  it's when I go into my Printer CP in XP and open the queue. I see this error at the top of the screen. Though it's printing great.
<ingrix> daftpnk: Er, what is your video card model, first?
<alec> but when it loads the xserver, all the graphics go nuts
<chamberlain> whats wrong alec?
<daftpnk> ingrix: ati mobility radeon x700
<alec> so i cant install
<zyth> merm, windows is probably on crack and I'd not worry about it :)
<wise> damnit... i used to be such a IRC addict... goddamnit.
<alec> i have a macbook pro, c2d, radeon mobility x1600
<chamberlain> hmmm alec, try the alternate install cd, but that might mean your software isnt supported
<Hagane> vox549.. whats the man command for?
<ingrix> daftpnk: Yeah, thats similar to mine, which I just had to do that for this morning.  Go with the manual install and it should work
<chamberlain> what is your graphics card?
<alec> it worked for the edgy install, i wanted to use 6 instead
<daftpnk> ah alright, thats a relief
<skywalker> what is a good free emulatior to use beside winr?
<merm> :) I'm sure it is. Just wanted to understand what was going on if I could. But maybe not worth it.
<daftpnk> ive been tearing my hair out
<alec> and then 6 didnt work
<Hagane> vox754 what was that man command thing you said to do?
<alec> so i went back to 7
<benjamin_> daftpnk: this model actually works with the opensource driver if i remember. you might want to check out radeondriver page on the wiki
<alec> and then the 7 installer wont work either
<DARKGuy> skywalker: there isn't any other :/
<ingrix> daftpnk: lol, I know what you mean
<alec> so now NOTHING is working.
<chamberlain> alec youll have to use full numbers like 6.06, i cant understand just 6 and 7
<vox754> Hagane, nothing, I thought it would explain it, but I was mistaken.
<BrianG> if i add more ram to my computer running ubuntu do i have to do anything to ubuntu to tell it i have new ram?
<cables> skywalker, you mean wine? There's crossover office and cedega which are commercial versions of wine.
<alec> 6.10, 7.04
<chamberlain> nope BrianG
<DARKGuy> skywalker: Cedega (for games) isn't free (except the SVN version, but personally it's a pain to configure and compile (slow PC...)) and CrossOver Office but it isn't free, it has a trial though...
<chamberlain> and alec, what is your graphics card?
<alec> mobility radeon x1600
<skywalker> I heard virtualdisk\
<DARKGuy> oO
<chamberlain> let me check it out
<Hagane> vox754 okay trying ndiswrapper again now
<wise> oh actually... i am having a problem with all media players other than xmms... i got the restricted codec thign off of add/remove... but banshee isn't working
<moose> is there a quick command to check how much RAM ubuntu detects?
<benjamin_> cedega is not only commercial, they re bastards. You will have to pay quite a lot to have poor quality cdrom protection compatibility. just use wine and crack your stuff if needed
<tealson> does anyone have some experiance with dd? howlong does "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=10240" normally take?
<feryana> I bought a new computer CORE 2 with 2GB ram 2Gforce with Windows Vista Premium.... i'm with my ubuntu laptop, and I will boot the unopened pc (once opened) with the Cd of Ubuntu Desktop to install... I wont even see how is vista :P
<chamberlain> alec, to get you right, no version is working for you anymore?  did they use to work?
<wise> same with rhythembox
<alec> 7.04 did
<LordUltimaDavid> do the newest nvidia beta drivers work with geforce 4s?
<alec> now none of the install discs show a usable GUI
<alec> its just weird distorted graphics
<wise> how can i get my MP3's working with banshee or rhythembox?
<benjamin_> feryana: we all are very proud :)
<chamberlain> alec, you could try to install from the alternate install and see if it sorts itself out
<alec> sure
<zyth> feryana, say no to the eula on vista, take pics, demand a refund
<alec> be back in... a bit :P
<chamberlain> lol ok alec
<feryana> Some one wants the Vista CD (just one buck) plus $5 shipping
* benjamin_ doesnt even buy new PCs, as they always provide them with preinstalled spyware, viruses, and a start menu.
<chamberlain> so true benjamin
<MybEvil_> how do I update my plugins for watching videos?
<DARKGuy> haha
<DARKGuy> yay for reinstall? :P
<chamberlain> mybevil, do you have them already installed?
<MybEvil_> I don't know
<MybEvil_> lol
<chamberlain> (and working)
<MybEvil_> I don't think :P
<benjamin_> feryana: hehe my uni gives them for free !
<stratusfear> anyone know how to make mplayer faster?
<chamberlain> so you havent installed them yourself yet?
<MybEvil_> no
<MybEvil_> My friend sent me a vid to watch
<dubby> hate to interrupt, but does anyone have any idea of a 'lightweight' tv recorder, preferably with a clean gui. I am aware of mythtv but its a resource hog, clunky, and hard to configure.
<MybEvil_> and It said I needed plugins
<stratusfear> anyone know how to make mplayer faster?
<benjamin_> stratusfear: compile it yourself !
<chamberlain> ok, youll have to follow a walktrhough, like http://www.ubuntuguide.org to read how
<feryana> benjamin_ and you really want those copies? or just to play as freesbes
<cafuego_> stratusfear: run it on higher end hardware
<ingrix> stratusfear: Get Xine
<Muntrue> Hello
<reuben> question: just installed ubuntu edgy....I want help with screen resolution...how do I resize to 1440x900
<SnrWhippy> vlc is the best
<chamberlain> i suggest totem-xine
<benjamin_> feryana: i didnt even bother taking one to be honnest
<ingrix> reuben: Go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<benjamin_> my computers dont have 512 megs of graphics mem
<stratusfear> i have to edit ~/.mplayer/config but i dont remember what i have to write on it
<DARKGuy> Beryl does the effects Vista does (and more!) with less resources 
<feryana> benjamin_ who wants that?  I will send to the garbage the Windows Vista Premium... ffrom the box to the trash : D :D
<ingrix> reuben: If you have the ability to use that resolution, it will be there
<coredata> interest
<MybEvil_> chamberlain, the page isn't loading
<daftpnk> true darkguy
<chamberlain> mybevil?  you sure?
<alec_> chamberlain, the reason i want to go back to 6.10 is because apparently 7.04 doesnt support beryl
<AMD-> how do i add the directory containing `gtkmm-2.4.pc'
<AMD-> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<MybEvil_> yes
<alec_> i tried and it didnt work.
<DARKGuy> daftpnk: yeah, and it's cooler too xD
<MybEvil_> i'll try again
<chamberlain> ok alec, have you tried from the alternate cd?
<benjamin_> feryana: if the US were respecting the Kyot treaty, maybe Microsoft wouldnt pollute the world soo much.
<benjamin_> Kyoto*
<alec_> im downloading now
<chamberlain> ok
<chamberlain> well give it a shot
<daftpnk> darkguy: i had vista installed before ubuntu (showing off flip3d etc), thought id give ubuntu a shot a few weeks ago and havent used vista since :/
<Muntrue> Question : is beryl only for ATI or Nvidea video cards ?
<chamberlain> does it work now mybevil?
<ingrix> daftpnk: Unless you are sadomasochistic you made the right choice lol
<daftpnk> :p
<alec_> vista blows.
<reuben> only showing 1024x768....I have a 17" wxga and 1440x900 was the native in xp
<ingrix> alec_: absoultely right
<DARKGuy> daftpnk: lol!... good choice though :P I haven't had a chance to try Vista though :( I'd like to, just to see how it is xD
<jrib> AMD-: install the missing dependencies
<gravemind> how do I burn audio cds from flac files?
<vox754> Hagane, you there? What's up? Tell me again seriously if you donated to ndiswrapper.
<AMD-> i have try that about 100 times
<DARKGuy> And to see how many apps I can crash
<benjamin_> Muntrue: beryl is a window manager. u can run it with a 256k graphics card if u have6gigs of cpu
<DARKGuy> at once :D
<ingrix> DARKGuy: There are some 1200 critical errors at this point
<mossy> hi all :)
<daftpnk> heh
<chamberlain> i find with vista that they are too busy trying to make it look good like os x and linux to make it stable
<jrib> AMD-: tried what exactly.  What did you do?
<DARKGuy> igor47: :| damn
<AMD-> also i have found the missing fiel
<alec_> why did it take them 6 years to make a new start button?
<chamberlain> nice comment alec
<DARKGuy> chamberlain: making it look good... they can. Making it as stable as Linux? never!
<ingrix> chamberlain: Yeah man, have you tried to work the network manager?
<feryana> benjamin_ I know.... I dont want to know the price of the comp without the Vista Premium.... 3 big ones to the trash :S
<AMD-> i installed the missing stuff including the dev stuff
<alec_> they could have done something else too
<chamberlain> really though darkguy
<benjamin_> Muntrue. what you need is your graphics drivers to be compatible with AIGLX or XGL
<jrib> AMD-: *exactly* what did you install, what packages?
<reuben> ingrix the option isn't available
<DARKGuy> Though, I've heard they're using some kind of user-privilege system and security similar to Linux's :/
<DARKGuy> Anyhow
<AMD-> http://pastebin.ca/372208
<chamberlain> not true darkguy, you can still hack it
<ingrix> reuben: much past that I can't help you too much, sorry
<vox754> DARKGuy, do you know a public pastebin for images?
<gravemind> is serpentine good for burning music?
<vox754> chamberlain, , do you know a public pastebin for images?
<ingrix> reuben: I will do some reading though, and see what I can find
<AMD-> jrib: gtkmm-2.4 >= 2.8.0 libglademm-2.4 >= 2.6.0 libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.0
<chamberlain> nope vox754, i use my apache web server
<daftpnk> darkguy: sort of, only it asks you every 30 seconds for reauthentication
<gravemind> vox754: I'm thinking imageshack
<benjamin_> feryana: a shame really. actually my gf bought a Dell comp.... damn there is so uch trash on it preinstalled ! it doesnt have half the utilities i got, and still, my old laptop runs better than her fat 2 cpu thing !
<gravemind> if that even exists
<reuben> ingrix thanks this is my first linux install
<DARKGuy> vox754: www.tinypic.com , imageshack.us
<gravemind> ah, I was right
<jrib> AMD-: heh, if you want me to help you, you need to work with me.  Those aren't package names
<rkyraccoon55> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vox754> thanks, all I needed a quick response.
<gravemind> imageshack
<ingrix> reuben: No problem.  I love it when people try linux out
<DARKGuy> daftpnk: chamberlain: D'oh :/ now it doesn't surprise me, coming from MS... xD
<rfschmid> I'm trying to get BasKet 1.0 working under Ubuntu Edgy (not kubuntu), but whenever I run it it tells me it cannot create folders for the new basket, unless I run it with gksudo, in which case it works.
<TheOneMrO> im using Ubuntu Ultimate
<TheOneMrO> its pretty sweet
<daftpnk> hehe
<ingrix> reuben: What did you say the desired resolution si?
<gravemind> hey guys, is serpentine a good burner, can it burn things that are flac to regular audio?
<daftpnk> im stuck with ubuntu home premium
<AMD-> jrib:did you want to know what im installing not the dependencies ?
<chamberlain> hahaha daftpnk
<DARKGuy> xD
<jrib> AMD-: I want to know what packages you installed to fulfill those dependencies
<MybEvil_> can ubuntu run .wmv files?
<feryana> benjamin_ I know.... that's other reason that I don't want to even boot once the new comp with the Vista Premium.  I can get pissed off finding that this old laptop is faster.... so I boot with Ubuntu and enjoy the new machine
<chamberlain> thats what i love, linux is all what you make it
<SnrWhippy> how easy is it to get beryl running
<reuben> ingrix 1440x900 its an acer laptop with a 17" wxga
<Hagane> vox754...hahha someone around me has their network key in their network name
<chamberlain> depends snrwhippy, is your card supported?
<Hagane> vox754 i just connected to it and it was connected just not sending/recieving data so i guess it isnt my router
<MybEvil_> can ubuntu run .wmv files?
<SnrWhippy> i've got ati radeon xpress 1100
<chamberlain> yupp it can mybevil
<ingrix> reuben: Alright, I have the same sort of screen.  I think I might have found out what it is
<jrib> MybEvil_: players that run on ubuntu can let you view them
<chamberlain> you have to have extracodecs installed
<ingrix> reuben: I will reboot and tell you if it works
<MybEvil_> ok
<jrib> !wmv | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reuben> ingrix ok great
<chamberlain> nice response ubotu
<gravemind> MybEvil_: your best bet is installing VLC from system>administration>synaptic
<wise> ubuntuguide is great!
<chamberlain> isnt it, wise?
<wise> wow...!
<AMD-> jrib:ok i opends sypnaptic and searched for gtkmm and look for version 2.4 installed it and also install its dev files
<alecfeld> i still prefer os x over anything :D
<chamberlain> i use it all the time
<spuddogg_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wise> chamberlain: it solved all my audio issues in one commandline!
<chamberlain> awesome
<gravemind> os x is still the best I think... if you're rich
<AMD-> i done the same for all files
<wise> now i can use banshee
<alecfeld> macs are very affordable
<Hasrat_USA> I thought OSX was based on Unix
<feryana> welll the cd is burnt... gone take out the trash from the new pc :) see ya!
<gravemind> it is
<chamberlain> i use to use an old imac, till it blew somethings
<daftpnk> macs are onesize fits all
<jrib> ok, is libgtkmm-2.4-dev installed?
<jrib> AMD-: ok, is libgtkmm-2.4-dev installed?
<MybEvil_> gravemind, I see a VLS
<MybEvil_> I don't see a VLC
<wise> i think i like rhythembox better than banshee though
<DARKGuy> um, just mod Ubuntu to look like Mac OSX, that'll do, and it's cheaper :P
<alecfeld> but you dont get all that sweet os x power :D
<alecfeld> like final cut pro
<alecfeld> mmm
<gravemind> MybEvil: do you have universe and multiverse repositories selected?
<chamberlain> i have a dock on gnome :D
<AMD-> i will check to make shure
<DARKGuy> :/ well, but you get the look xD
<Deimios> hi, i just did a system update on a fresh (brand new) Dapper system, and it failed while doing a kernel update (as well as Openoffice.org), now the system won't boot...the only way I can get it to boot is to restart in recovery mode on the previous version of the kernel...I tried running "aptitude install" to see if it would complete the kernel upgrade, but it still fails
<alecfeld> pfft screw the look
<Hasrat_USA> hey darkguy my KDE in Ubuntu already resembles MacOSx and if i add beryl xgl/composite etc it would fly :P
<MybEvil_> I don't think
<MybEvil_> lol
<chamberlain> deimios, try to get your data off, and reinstall from a disk
<joebob777as7> can someone help me with getting gimpshop on kubuntu? or help me find the deb for it? I can't find it on apt
<Black^Dragon> how did you get that Hasrat_USA?
<ingrix> reuben: Sorry, what I thought would work didn't work
<ingrix> reuben: I don't have too much advice past that
<Hasrat_USA> Black^Dragon: get what? KDE?
<AMD->  jrib:yes it is installed
<gravemind> who uses flac?
<DARKGuy> Hasrat_USA: Cool xD, how did you do it? I haven't tinkered with KDE's docker very much but did you really made it look like OSX's top bar? o.o
<Black^Dragon> make ubuntu look like kde desktop yes Hasrat_USA
<jrib> AMD-: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sergo> hello
<AMD-> 6.10
<AMD-> edgy
<sergo> it is possible to play .avi ?
<chamberlain> hey, sergo
<chamberlain> yupp
<Hagane> vox754 how do i run a .run file?
<sergo> how, tell me please... :(
<gravemind> Deimos: maybe you should reinstall?
<bimberi> !gimpshop | joebob777as7
<ubotu> joebob777as7: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<reuben> ingrix ok no hassles
<Deimios> chamberlain:  that's not a problem since there's no data on it yet, (it's a fresh system), but i'm concerned if it will happen again
<chamberlain> ummm let me dig up the link
<chamberlain> it shouldnt happen again deimios, something probably just screwed up
<jrib> AMD-: why is ./configure using /usr/local/bin/pkg-config ?
<CPU_Wizard> hello people. i would like o install an irc server on ubuntu, but don't know how... i issued the following command: sudo apt-get install ircd and installed some stuff, but now i don't know what to do... any help would be really appreciated :)
<vox754> Hagane, I don't know. What is it? Maybe "bash file.run"
<reuben> ingrix thanks a lot anyway...how do i install beryl...cant get apt-get to work
<chamberlain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats there sergo
<ingrix> reuben: Do you know what synaptic is?
<Hasrat_USA> DARKGuy: well how much you want to customize and make it look like MacOSx entirely depends on your preference. for an introduction, just tinker with desktop configurations. there are plenty of themes and eye-candies available out there. also, beryl and other 3D desktops simply KILL every other OSs that exist on this planet, i.e. vista, xp mcOSx etc
<AMD-> jrib:i have no clue
<reuben> ingrix no
<Deimios> the Kernel update seems to be failing while it's trying to install a module for a wireless driver, which I don't even need...if i was compiling a kernel myself I'd just go in and disable the module, but I'm wondering if it's possible to just disable that module using the package management system
<jrib> AMD-: you must have installed your own pkg-config to /usr/local, that must be why it doesn't find anything.  Get rid of it
<LordUltimaDavid> does "envy" setup aiglx as well as nvidia drivers?
<user123> How I can see video in streaming (es googlevideo) on amd64 architecture?
<ingrix> reuben: Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<chamberlain> deimios, its probably not a problem that will affect you much if you install from a disk
<reuben> ingrix actually i've been going by advice i got from here...doing it now
<Hasrat_USA> if you aint got KDE, type sudoo apt-get install KDE
<desres> hey question: if i partition my hard drive to dual-boot xp and ubuntu, and i decide i don't like ubuntu, (i've already tried live disk), then can I delete the partition and get my full hard drive back for xp?
<Hagane> vox754 the linuxant driver installer... u got to college?
<Black^Dragon> that will work on ubuntu Hasrat_USA??
<CPU_Wizard> anyone who can help me please?
<Hasrat_USA> Black^Dragon: yeah :P why wouldn't it?
<Deimios> so should I avoid doing the kernel update in the future then?
<AMD-> i did install pkg-config
<chamberlain> desres, youll have to have a partition disk to resize the partition to its orivinal sizw
<Hasrat_USA> Black^Dragon: make sure you have sufficient disk space
<vox754> Hagane, yes sir. Master of Science.
<jrib> AMD-: through the package manager?
<ingrix> reuben: Click the "Reload" button at the top when you open it up
<AMD-> no sypnatic
<Black^Dragon> I have no idea Hasrat_USA,, I'm very very new to useing linux, like a few weeks since install
<CPU_Wizard> i would like o install an irc server on ubuntu, but don't know how... i issued the following command: sudo apt-get install ircd and installed some stuff, but now i don't know what to do... any help would be really appreciated :)
<Xerroz> is there any way to get dmesg to not report [    0.000000]  ?
<jrib> AMD-: yes, but you have /usr/local/bin/pkg-config which was not installed by the package manager (e.g. synaptic)
<Hasrat_USA> many newbies i have confronted so far don't allocate much space for linux and give away most of their HDD's space for that M$ Winblow$ that copied stuff from linux and apple
<chamberlain> cpu_wizard, you might want to google a howto
<gravemind> desires: quick answer is yes
<Hasrat_USA> Black^Dragon: you are using GNOME now, right?
<CPU_Wizard> chamberlain, i tried google but i didn't get any results about ubuntu
<chamberlain> well it isnt really distribution specific, the configuration should be universal
<desres> Hasrat_USA: well, i wouldnt be doing that. I just have a 40GB hard drive, and itll be tight.
<Black^Dragon> only one free connection to router atm Hasrat_USA, so useing my windows box, ubuntu box is on other desk
<Hagane> vox754 .. :D
<AMD->  jrib:i have just removed it using sypnatic but things still wont install
<CPU_Wizard> i'll check again chamberlain thnx
<chamberlain> no problem
<Hasrat_USA> i'm new to linux too. running Linux for only a week
<chamberlain> awesome hasrat, you liek it?
<jrib> AMD-: you are misunderstanding me.  Do you mind joining me in #ubuntu-classroom where there is less traffic?
<DARKGuy> Hasrat_USA: I agree :P but so far I haven't found any config to make Ubuntu look like OSX :/ I've just found GTK themes, login screens, wallpapers, desktop icons, shadows & beryl... but I haven't been able to make the top bar look like Mac OSX in Gnome/XFCE/KDE, that's all I have left xD
<AMD-> graet idea
<reuben> ingrix did that no beryl...searched and scrolled list
<Hasrat_USA> chamberlain: yeah i do. i would say i NEED it, rather than merely saying 'like it' :
<chamberlain> awesome hasrat
<chamberlain> cant stand windows, though im on it here ...
<Hasrat_USA> 18:28:30 up 22:43,  1 user,  load average: 0.22, 0.24, 0.28
<akao> hey guys
<ingrix> reuben: It doesn't seem to be a package that you can download.  You will have to get the tar.gz file and make it that way
<chamberlain> hey akao
<reuben> ingrix will that be similar to a download and extract/install like on xp?
<chamberlain> got a question akao, or just coming to hang out?
<Deimios> ok chamberlain, it doesn't seem to me like it will actually resolve the root issue, but i'm going to try your suggestion and reinstall the entire OS...
<chamberlain> ok deimios, good luck
<ingrix> reuben: Kind of.  Most of the time the makers of programs will include some sort of README with their stuff, which should tell you what to do
<reuben> ingrix ok i'll give it a try...will get back to you
<Hasrat_USA> i do have a secret. i have made up a rule in my mind and followed it to overcome most of the major problems when switching from windows to linux. the secret is: you're bound to confront many problems after installing linux, and if you don't, congrats. but if you do, simply say it to yourself, "no matter what happens, i'm not gonna boot to Windows to use this feature." and that's it. for example, my mother wanted to talk to me from
<Hasrat_USA> overseas using yahoo messenger. but that day i wasn't able to use gaim to do voice chatting with her in linux. so what i did was that i told her to postpone our online meeting. then i started doing my research and found out that gyachi has webcam and voice capabilities, went ahead and installed it. if i didn't do the research and switched to XP to talk to my mother, i wouldn't have learnt to install gyachi. what i did was that i
<Hasrat_USA> sticked to Linux
<Enverex> Anyone here familiar with Launchpad?
<PriceChild> Enverex, hey yes
<test3> is ubuntu the shit now? i mean i haven't used it in a min, i've been using debian
<PriceChild> !ohmy | test3
<ubotu> test3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> !anyone | Enverex
<ubotu> Enverex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chamberlain> test3, its awesome
<Enverex> jrib, shhh
<chamberlain> incredibly user friendly now
<rutreras> sapote   estaras por aqui
<test3> really, do you mind if your send me a screenshot of yours
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntu is based on debian
<Enverex> PriceChild, I just noticed my Karma dropped from over 100,000 to less than 4200. Any ideas why?
<test3> Hasrat_USA, like i didn't know
<test3> lol
<jrib> Enverex: mine did that too if it makes you feel any better :)
<PriceChild> Enverex, yes. basically the karma system broke.... it kept rising for people despite them not doing anything
<ghatak> Hello, i am getting these errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7578/ when i try to run a media player (any, vlc, amarok, audicity etc). i dont know what this means. help please...
<PriceChild> Enverex, things were reset
<rutreras> alguien me ayuda    como  cambio canal
<Enverex> PriceChild, Ah, mine was going up because I was doing stuff, nice to see I lost it all :/
<test3> can someone send me a screenshot of their current desktop, thanks
<PriceChild> Enverex, you didn't lose it at all... you are now where you "should" be
<altoid> has anyone gotten bluetooth running on their vaio on edgy?
<feryana> one question guys!  How can I import all the folders / filters and e-mails saved from Evolution from this old pc to the new pc to Evolution also
<Enverex> PriceChild, Odd, so either I shoudln't have been getting Karma for some of the stuff I was doing or just very little...
<Kazuhiro> Hi all, are there any feisty iso mirrors in Australia I can download it from?
<Hasrat_USA> lol test3. and some girls in yahoo chat rooms went crazy when they saw that ignore and broadcast feature in gyachi where the 'b****-be-gone' message appears and they were like omg how can you use voice in gyachi omg lol
<Hagane> vox754 i install linuxant via the .deb package  but i cant seem to find the software anywhere
<PriceChild> Enverex, Your karma was increasing because of your actions, and because of randomness....
<vox754> Hasrat_USA, oh man, you go to your stories to !offtopic. They are nice, but this is just not the appropriate channel.
<MybEvil_> hmm
<MybEvil_> I installed VLC but it won't work
<MybEvil_> it doesn' tplay the video
<chamberlain> whats the error
<chamberlain> ?
<test3> wtf are you talking about?
<MybEvil_> no error
<Hasrat_USA> what? VLC always work
<Hasrat_USA> works
<MybEvil_> just doesn't play the video
<Enverex> PriceChild, 4200 actions, 99,000 from randomness? damn
<vox754> Hagane, I can't help you really with that. That is why you pay money for it.
<PriceChild> Enverex, sorry :)
<chamberlain> what happens?
<uFo-Z> hi all. if i start glxgears or start any gl game for first time after booting, my xserver chrasehs. if i then start it again it works. anybodoy an idea ?
<test3> anyone here on #debian? can someone tell them to unban me, i don't know why i got banned, thanks
<MybEvil_> I start it up
<test3> in*
<PriceChild> Enverex, I can forward you the email concerning it if you want?
<PriceChild> test3, not in here thankyou
<gravemind> MybEvil_ do you have hardware accelleration?
<Hagane> vox754 okay thanks
<chamberlain> and open the file?
<MybEvil_> I don't think
<PriceChild> test3, please contact the person who banned you if you really want to get back in
<MybEvil_> lol
<Hasrat_USA> hmm i have never been there test3 lol let me go and try :P
<Enverex> PriceChild, Nah, just wondered what had happened, guess I wasn't being alll that useful, heh
<PriceChild> Enverex, I was a bit disappointed too :P
<gravemind> try this command "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<PriceChild> Hasrat_USA, you will probably just get banned yourself
<MybEvil_> gravemind, me?
<gravemind> yes
<chamberlain> hmm i have to figure out why webmin is being rediculously slow
<Enverex> PriceChild, nearly a 100k drop is a bit excessive. It wasn't going up when I was absent, only when I was doing things, meh
<MybEvil_> it says: direct rendering: No
<gravemind> MybEvil_ it tells you whether your video card is properly set up
<MybEvil_> it says: direct rendering: No
<uFo-Z> well, it tells me that dr is enabled. but also i got the fauiler : 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<PriceChild> Enverex, Speak up in #launchpad if you want. Mine also went from many 10s of thousands down to barely 800
<gravemind> ah, then there is your problem
<Hasrat_USA> holy crap so many people are in the ban list
<MybEvil_> lol, mind pointing me to a guide to fix that? :P
<MybEvil_> I think I followed one once
<l2s> whats the simple command to emulate another user via root?
<gravemind> MybEvil_: I'm not sure where it is
<MybEvil_> and my visual part of Ubuntu wouldn't load
<chamberlain> why use vlc though?  totem-xine is nicer
<ksky_> 
<chamberlain> in my opinion
<Black^Dragon> ok Hasrat_USA  now I'm on the ubuntu box, useing xchat
<ingrix> chamberlain: I agree, except I like the xineui the best
<MybEvil_> I could only type in the HUGE terminal thing
<chamberlain> im not a fan of xineui
<gravemind> anybody know where the guide is to get video hardware acceleration?
<chamberlain> totem is simpler
<PriceChild> !nvidia | gravemind
<ubotu> gravemind: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HP_Vue> sudo apt-get cow
<gravemind> VLC is more compatible
<ingrix> chamberlain: Yeah.  I guess I am just one for liking flexibility ;)
<chamberlain> lol ingrix
<chamberlain> if its simple i like it
<Kresjah> I know this may sound as a very odd question
<chamberlain> like gnome vs kde
<gravemind> MybEvil: assuming you have an nvidia card, try that link
<ksky_> #ubuntu-cn
<gravemind> or ati
<ingrix> chamberlain: Kind of.  Oddly enough though, I like gnome much better than KDE
<Hasrat_USA> speaking of totem, i have just opened totem and launched a video but i couldn't see anything that can let me change the brightness and contrast, whereas in VLC i can modify the video in many ways during its runtime
<chamberlain> same
<Xerroz> how can i build an ubuntu base with full debugging symbols?
<Hasrat_USA> welcome back Black^Dragon
<lufis> Is it true Feisty will be replacing ESD with pulseaudio?
<Kresjah> But does any of you happen to have a working kernel module for the mesa mach64 (mach64.ko) from mesa 6.5.1 or 6.5.2?
<chamberlain> i dont need features like that hasrat_usa
<Black^Dragon> thank you Hasrat_USA
<Kazuhiro> So any one know of any australian feisty mirrors?
<PriceChild> lufis, not afaik
<Hasrat_USA> Black^Dragon: at first open up your console and type sudo apt-get update
<Hasrat_USA> then sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Black^Dragon> main reason I don't use ubuntu so much is my lack of router connections Hasrat_USA
<lufis> PriceChild: oh, well update manager just asked me to update the pulseaudio library and this is a clean install of feisty
<PriceChild> Kazuhiro, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<IndyGunFreak> Black^Dragon: lack of router connections?
<PriceChild> lufis, I doubt its a "replacement"... head to #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Hasrat_USA> i aint got no router i'm a home user using a highspeed cable connection 9 MBPS from Time warner cable lol so i don't know much about routers, nor is it supported by my ISP.
<lufis> PriceChild: ok
<Black^Dragon> only four connections IndyGunFreak , and this is #5
<chamberlain> hasrat, who needs it to be supported, just plug it in!
<IndyGunFreak> Black^Dragon: ok.. i follow now..
<Kazuhiro> PriceChild, there are no fiesty download links on that page
<Ademan> wtf? syslogd took over a terminal i left up overnight, what the heck is that about?
<lightseed> anyone know where i can get a blender 2.43 package for edgy?
<Hasrat_USA> last year i tried to use a router to share connection between my PC and laptop but messed up things prerry much, called time warner cable and they scolded me lol in a mild and indirect way and told me to remove router
<Black^Dragon> I tried setting this up wirelss IndyGunFreak , was a complete failure lol
<IndyGunFreak> Hasrat_USA: tats pretty risky if you ask me, any always on connection shoudl be behind a hardware firewall/router
<PriceChild> Kazuhiro, Oh sorry you want feisty? afaik there are no mirrors... just use the standard ones
<PriceChild> Kazuhiro, "official" mirrors at least
<IndyGunFreak> Black^Dragon: yea, wireless isn't easy under Linux
<chamberlain> i use a wireless router, couldnt live without it
<chamberlain> wireless is simple with ndiswrapper
<Black^Dragon> I work for my isp Hasrat_USA , Charter communications, and they say they don't support it either
<gravemind> chamberlain: assuming you have a compatible card...
<chamberlain> ive used it on 2 different cards, and it worked automatically with ndiswrapper
<vigrid> hello, i have problems with installing my wireless card (broadcom 4319) on my laptop. could anyone help me?
<Black^Dragon> but you just plug one in, and it works
<Kazuhiro> PriceChild, yeah none of them seem to have feisty on them
<vox754> !43xx
<ubotu> Broadcom 43xx driver info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vigrid> thx vox754
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: isn't that what most wireless chipsets are?.. the broadcom?
<chamberlain> ndiswrapper really is simple though, in my opinion
<MybEvil_> gravemind, I don't believe I have the right card
<gravemind> MybEvil: what card do you have?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, I think so. A lot of people with Laptops I guess.
<MybEvil_> how would I find out?
<IndyGunFreak> chamberlain: i don't know, i see a lot of requests in here for wireless help
<Hasrat_USA> IndyGunFreak: and i thought (and also read in one of those ubuntu wikis) that ubuntu does't necessarily require a firewall since access to the system is blocked by default and that it comes with its own security policies and since i'm running the latest 6.20 edgy eft many of the security problems has been fixed and i have updated my system and downloaded necessary patches right after installation
<gravemind> MybEvil_: try "lspci"
<chamberlain> especially with ndisgtk
<redguy> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<IndyGunFreak> well, to my knowledge edgy is still 6.10, but i still find it silly to use an always on connection w/o a router/firewall
<MybEvil_> lol;
<chamberlain> indygunfreak, a lot of people also dont know how to setup multimedia, doesnt mean its hard
<MybEvil_> what part of that is my card? :P
<gravemind> MybEvil_: actually, I don't know if that will work...
<redguy> is there a place where ubuntu kernel package flavours are explained?
<IndyGunFreak> chamberlain: touche'
<chamberlain> thanks
<Black^Dragon> ok Hasrat_USA  it's in the process
<chamberlain> ive answered it 3 times in the last hour and  ahalf
<gopnik> hello
<MybEvil_> gravemind, this is what it says: http://pastebin.ca/372336
<chamberlain> hello gopnik
<Hasrat_USA> good luck dragon. observe the process carefully to see if it gives you any error message.
<coredata> Hi
<chamberlain> hello coredata
<IndyGunFreak> chamberlain: but multimedia, if you read any wiki/instructional, hell if you just search google, you'll get the instrucvtions
<chamberlain> same with ndiswrapper, though
<Kresjah> But does any of you happen to have a working kernel module for the mesa mach64 (mach64.ko) from mesa 6.5.1 or 6.5.2?
<gravemind> anybody: how do you find out what type of graphics card you have? Short of opening the box
<gopnik> it's seems the players could not play media from directly from remote source , ex local area connection
<coredata> not sure
<chamberlain> lspci will tell you gravemind
<Black^Dragon> it did Hasrat_USA , couldn't find desktop
<onlybui> anyone know if I need to install alternate to get mythtv to work?
<Hasrat_USA> if everything goes right, dragon, the word 'kde' would appear in your session list when you log off and try to log back on. KDE will change your linux experience that's for sure
<gopnik> anyone know something about this
<Hasrat_USA> what exactly do you mean by 'couldn't find desktop'
<chamberlain> onlybui, you can install mythtv easily in any setup
<gopnik> i mean the .avi
<gopnik> ohhh
<gopnik> :))
<MybEvil_> How could I find out what graphics card I have, w/o looking in the laptop?
<MybEvil_> lol
<onlybui> im getting depend errors :( for mythtv setup
<IndyGunFreak> i still don't know how anyone uses KDE
<gopnik> noboby understand
<Hasrat_USA> din't you type sudo apt-get update first?
<carolyn_> hi guys, i have kind of a nooob question for yas
<IndyGunFreak> gopnik: what about avi?
<chamberlain> lspci, like weve said a lot, mybevil
<eck> MybEvil_: lspci, dmesg, lots of ways
<MybEvil_> http://pastebin.ca/372336
<Hasrat_USA> you mean you don't like KDE indy? :P
<chamberlain> ditto, indygunfreak
<eck> probably also reported by xorg
<MybEvil_> that's what lspci said
<carolyn_> how do you open a .sh file?
<akao> MybEvil_ do you have brand/model of the laptop
<MybEvil_> Toshiba Satellite I think lol
<eck> ugh
<eck> how can you use kde?
<gravemind> MybEvil_: looks like you have an ATI card. Try following the instructions for ATI on that page... I've never used ATI, though, so I can't really help
<chamberlain> its ati of some sort
<MybEvil_> k
<IndyGunFreak> i'd rather learn CLI than use KDE
<gopnik> IndyGunFreak i'm trying to play remote media .avi and the players could not play, but local .avi can play
<chamberlain> hahah indygunfreak
<Black^Dragon> yes Hasrat_USA , but it says E: Couldn't find package desktop Hasrat_USA
<IndyGunFreak> xfce is ok
* Daveyboy[A]  is now away - Reason : away
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, I like KDE, I think it is fresh. However with Ubuntu I use GNOME because I don't want to install things, just work right away.
<chamberlain> xfce is simple like gnome, which i like
* Daveyboy is no longer away : Gone for 13 seconds
<gravemind> I heard rumors that KDE crashes all the time and kills babies
<IndyGunFreak> kde looks like something my nephew scribbled on a notepad
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i don't know about the kill babies part..lol
<chamberlain> hahaha kde is really rediculous
<feryana_> hi
<chamberlain> hello feryana
<Daveyboy> hey
<MybEvil_> Any chance this will screw up my Ubuntu? lol
<carolyn_> hey guys, i have an 'easy question' for you, how do you open a .sh file?
<Hasrat_USA> kde hasn't crashed on me yet. i have been running KDE for almost 23 and half hours only to check out its stability
* Daveyboy[A]  is now away - Reason : away
<eck> carolyn_: vi :-)
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_: what?
<onlybui> ./name.sh
<chamberlain> carolyn, do you want to edit it or run it
<carolyn_> run it
<MybEvil_> The graphics thing
<chamberlain> then ./file.sh
<eck> run it with bash
<feryana_> why can't I copy the file .evolution to a cd or a flash drive to copy it to other pc? it gives me errors the whole time
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_: what graphics thing/
<chamberlain> or sh file.sh
<eck> e.g. bash foo.sh
<Hasrat_USA> but you have to take it into your consideration that i'm on an AMD Athlon dual core 64 bit 3800+ with a GB of DDR RAM
<carolyn_> i'll give it a shot
<SpAwN> kde has never totaly crashed on me in over 3 years.
<Hasrat_USA> dragon ummm
<chamberlain> its ugly though, spawn
<MybEvil_>  hardware accelleration
<Hasrat_USA> way to go SpAwN:)
<SpAwN> chamberlain, to each there own
<feryana> I opened it double lol
<IndyGunFreak> SpAwN: i do agree with that KDE is probably just as stable4 as Gnome(maybe a little slower)
<feryana> why can't I copy the file .evolution to a cd or a flash drive to copy it to other pc? it gives me errors the whole time
<chamberlain> i suppose, spawn
<IndyGunFreak> i've never had problems with any of the GUI's
<SpAwN> i just hate gnome with a passion.
<bruenig> feryana, those errors being?
<onlybui> anyone know how to change my download for mythtv using synaptic?
<MybEvil_> IndyGunFreak: hardware accelleration
<Black^Dragon> wonder if it will be available if I restart Hasrat_USA ??
<chamberlain> why do you need to copy feryana?
<gopnik> the error is: there is no input plugin available at this time to handle smb://172.15.1.45/film.avi Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exists
<SpAwN> but i dont use either gnome or kde.
<eck> well i hate kde with a passion, so there you go :-)
<chamberlain> copy .evolution i mean
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_: i never had much luck with it... YMMV
<Hasrat_USA> dragon yes let's do that and run the commands again
<l2s> any ubuntu admins avail for a freelance gig?
<eck> kde is like gnome, but has a worse ui and worse apps
<MybEvil_> YMMV?
<feryana> Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/fery..._P1_08.jpg".
<HolyGoat> Any firewall/iptables helper application you guys prefer?
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_: you're mileage may vary
<SpAwN> eck, see i use way more kde apps then gnome apps...
<IndyGunFreak> actually, should be your
<MybEvil_> I tried it once
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, I think KDE started before GNOME but now they can be considered parallel.
<feryana> chamberlin to transfer my mail filters and folders to other evolution
<akao> i doubt either KDE or Gnome warrant enough passion to hate either
<MybEvil_> and I couldn't use the graphics part of ubuntu
<SpAwN> and i prefer the stylings of kde over gnome.
<carolyn_> it worked guys, thanks a lot
<chamberlain> what are you trying to do, feryana?
<Hasrat_USA> dragon hold on
<chamberlain> no problem carolyn
<Hasrat_USA> are you still here?
<feryana> chamberlain to transfer my mail filters and folders to other evolution
<MybEvil_> only the big terminal part lol
<MybEvil_> I just reinstalled it from the live CD
<MybEvil_> when that hapend
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: yeah, i'm pretty sure KDE was first
<puff> Evening, anybody good with ipods, gtkpod, amarok?
<chamberlain> ok feryana, maybe try it as root?  dont really know
<Black^Dragon> ok, will give it a try, brb
<chamberlain> puff, i use gtkpod
<akao> sorry puff
<overcl0ck> Control Center --> "Appearance & Themes" ---> Select "Splash Screen" ---> Click "Add..." ---> Browse for the downloaded file... when I try to browse the file there is no file there, but if I look inside the directory the splash file is there, can u help me please??
<SpAwN> puff, gtkpod works very good for me...i have a 5th gen ipod
<IndyGunFreak> Enlightenment, is another GUI i can't figure out
<puff> amarok and gtkpod are fighting over my ipod, I'm about ready to give up and reformat it.
<chamberlain> are you using feisty, overclock?
<SkippyX> Wow - many differences between Edgy & Breezy
<puff> I have an 8gb ipod nano.
<SkippyX> Man.
<Hasrat_USA> oh crap dragon left
<puff> I'm on ubuntu dapper.
<overcl0ck> chamberlain,  yes I am
<IndyGunFreak> puff, that woul be silly
<GMWeezel> How can I uninstall libsound2 without killing everything that uses it so I can compile a newer version?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, by the way, totally offtopic. Do you know if it is possible to use GIMP to make circles and basic paint stuff. I can't do a thing!
<Hasrat_USA> i have 30 GB ipod but i think the girl i slept with last month stole it :(
<chamberlain> there is a specific irc for feisty, #ubuntu+1 i think
<SpAwN> vox754, gimp will do that and ALOT more
<SkippyX> Is this a help channel? Its the default login for XChat
* SkippyX is kinda weirded out.
<Hasrat_USA> there are lots of problems when you mingle with poor girls
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: hmm, i don't know... i usually only use it for resizing digital photos i take.
<daviey> SkippyX, yes
<chamberlain> yupp it is skippyx
<chamberlain> whats the problem?
<eck> all of the qt apps are kde specific
<l2s> chamberlain do you know where to get a freelance ubuntu admin for a small freelance gig?
<puff> I was using gtkpod, used it to set up my nano, it's the latest model nano so it has tht encrypted firmware crap, so I've never managed to get playlists set up.
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: isn't KPaint a program more like MS Paint.. mayube thats what you want?
<Xerroz> how do you build an ubuntu base from scratch?
<SkippyX> OK - kewl. No problems yet. Just finished a fresh install (edgy) on a friend's machine. I use Breezy at home and I'm surprised at some of the differences.
<vox754> SpAwN, IndyGunFreak, Yeah, something like trimming and cropping, but circles? where are the circles?!
<ardchoille> vox754: I can say that gimp is quite powerful: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<chamberlain> l2s, where do you live?  you might be able to find someone by telling them where :P
<Hagane> vox754 how do I uninstall a driver in ubuntu
<SkippyX> Gotta configure this thing - and that'll take the better part of the night.
<l2s> ah
<l2s> los angeles
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: what about KPaint?
<l2s> but remote is fine as well
<puff> So I eventually tried amarok, which still didn't work for playlists, but I kept using it for putting sogns onto/off of my nano.
<visik7> anyone got linux deleted by vista ?
<vox754> Hagane, which driver. I guess you don't have to, just don't "load" it.
<chamberlain> what are you doing l2s?
<l2s> setting up a fresh ubuntu box as a server for rails and php
<llol> does  anyone here have some experience in setting up raid?
<chamberlain> but what do you need an admin for?
<l2s> there is a big bug in ubuntu server so that wont install on this dell
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, for GNOME KPaint? I just want to make a big nice round red circle !!!
<Hagane> vox754 my wifi driver.. blacklisting it didnt work.. im still connected to the intarweb
<l2s> setting up teh box chamberlain
<llol> i followed the steps on a setup and i get grub error 17
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: you can still install Kpaint.. just search it in the repos.
<Hagane> vox754 how do I unload?
<chamberlain> you probably wont be able to find someone to come do if for you, unfortunately l2s
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: i'm not sure, there has to be a way to make a circle in Gimp,
<puff> And now something weird seems to be going on with amarok, where it can't seem to remove files from the ipod.
<IndyGunFreak> you could try gimp tutorials
<llol> if my sata drive has the /boot    /dev/sda1
<vox754> Hagane, "sudo modprobe -r <modulename>" or "sudo rmmod <module>"
<chamberlain> try openoffice draw for that kind of stuff
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, circles!!!
<llol> how is it supposed to be in the menu.lst?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: hold on, i'm checking Kpaint
<phewl> hey is there another mirror for automatix because it wont connect for me
<AMD-> hi
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<chamberlain> i wouldnt reccomend automatix at all, phewl
<phewl> why
<akao> Is there a place to download ms fonts other than automatix?
<phewl> its worked many a time before for me
<ardchoille> !automatix | phewl
<ubotu> phewl: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chamberlain> its not very well made, in my opinion
<puff> l2s:  Setting up php should be ridiculously straightforward, rails Idaknow about, I took a quick look a few months ago but it wasn't immediately obvious and I didn't have any time to read up on it.
<l2s> ill try somewhere else thanks
<Hasrat_USA> automatix can automatixalky phuckomatix your OS phewl
<puff> l2s:  You might be better off asking in a) #apache, b) #ruby
<kupesoft> akao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft%20Fonts
<phewl> haha
<l2s> puff i just want it done right and secure
<puff> l2s: Yeah, I know the feeling.  Hm, LA.
<phewl> is there another script like it or just the old fasioned way:)?
<akao> kupesoft: thanks
<l2s> ill post to the job boards maybe that will help
<puff> I know some LA geeks but they're not online right now.
<chamberlain> phewl, there are lots of tutorials, check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org it will explain how to do most things
<ph03n1xs74r> how can i get started in the documents of ubuntu?
<Hagane> vox754 does that unload it once or forever?
<chamberlain> documents?
<SkippyX> OK - if automatix risks breaking things....and easyubuntu risks breaking things...what todo? unofficial ubuntu starter guide?
<Hasrat_USA> who needs stuffs like automatix or easyubuntu when we have synaptics? synaptics is like CNR (click N Run)
<ph03n1xs74r> (i want to help in the doc books)
<Hagane> vox754 how do i reload if i need to?
<jrib> SkippyX: there is official documentation too at help.ubuntu.com
<SkippyX> And the wiki?
<chamberlain> ubuntuguide.org is very reliable, it shoudlnt be unofficial
<vox754> Hagane, once. You need it again "sudo modprobe <module>"
<MybEvil_> grr
<Hasrat_USA> i'm back to AntiTrust
<AMD-> jrib: how do i get to that channel
<MybEvil_> what was that site for Hardware Acceleration again?
<skirk> I write in Session a bad command and now i cant start on GNOME, did you know a file about this...can I change with terminal?
<acid_phyre> does anyone know a good program to copy personal dvds?
<MybEvil_> I had to restart
<AMD-> #ubuntu what ?
<jrib> AMD-: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<puff> SpAwN, chamberlain, IndyGunFreak, any suggestions?
<Hagane> vox754 thanks
<sgentry6> hardware question:I have a Netgear WG111US (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111).  lspci does not show it in the list, yet dmesg shows all of my actions (/etc/init.d/networking restart), unplugging, plugging in, etc...  I'm still having trouble connecting to my access point, WEP is on, and dhcp is working to all the other devices, but not for this one, can anyone help
<AMD-> thanks
<chamberlain> whats the question puff?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: ?
<l2s> btw there is a bad bug in ubuntu server - goes haywire on dell perc 2
<reuben> ingrix you there?
<phewl> and i got another question, why doesn't ubuntu recognize any of my other two drives, one a linux partition adn the other windows, it only shows this ubuntu drive
<l2s> edgy desktop installs but server goes bananas
<puff> chamberlain:  Well, amarok  doesn't seem to be able to delete files from my ipod.
<phewl> er nvm
<phewl> figured it out
<skirk> I write in Session a bad command and now i cant start on GNOME, did you know a file about this...can I change with terminal?
<vox754> Hagane, all modules are loaded on startup, so If you blacklist it, it won't load. I hope I'm not confusing you.
<chamberlain> sgentry, is it installed in ubuntu yet?>
<tony__> hello
<acid_phyre> does anyone know a good program for copting personal dvds?
<Cooner750_> Hello
<sgentry6> chamberlain: not positive (I can run iwconfig and see it that way (wlan0)), so I would assume yes
<Cooner750_> I am running in the LiveCD and trying to install Ubuntu to an external hard disk, USB
<ph03n1xs74r> gpg code... i set up my gpg code, how do i verify the key?
<reuben> question: I've downloaded the beryl tar.gz.....what now?
<chamberlain> ok, have you gone to networking and double click on it to enable it?
<sgentry6> it also shows in system settings: network devices
<Shrimpy1> hello can anyone help me install the graphics card for intel so i can adjust my resolutions
<puff> chamberlain: amarok comes up when I plug in my ipod,  when I run gtkpod it takes 20-30 minutes fixing checksums, then anything I try to do after that, it warns me that I haven't imported the itunesdb, but I see no menu option with any word resembling "import"
<chamberlain> no idea puff, sorry
<techi2> Can anybody compare systemrescue versus magic partition for creating partition within same hardrive for ubuntu and other os ?
<Cooner750_> The installer failed because it said there was "an error creating the ext3" partition. Now when I double-click the Install icon, it does nothing. How can I get it to come back up? Other than restarting because that takes WAY too long.
<lsutiger> Hey peeps
<lsutiger> I have been haivng problems setting up wireless
<chamberlain> hey
<lsutiger> but I did not do an install, I ran the live cd
<chamberlain> yes wireless, i love it
<Shrimpy1> lsutiger: is it on your laptop
<lsutiger> yes
<chamberlain> you cannot set it up off the live cd
<Agent_007> hello!
<reuben> help with installing a package please
<lsutiger> ahh
<Agent_007> i have a q
<chamberlain> reuben, go
<reuben> question: I've downloaded the beryl tar.gz.....what now?
<chamberlain> and 007
<ph03n1xs74r> REUBEN... im trying to help u in your own chat
<Agent_007> i can't player remove media files !
<chamberlain> you can install beryl from a deb
<Agent_007> remote
<reuben> got it
<sgentry6> chamberlain: yes it is enabled
<chamberlain> refraise the question, 007
<lsutiger> also where can I get a comprehensive list of commands for terminal?
<Shrimpy1> hell crimsun
<Agent_007> i can't play remote media players !
<Linux_Junkie> man bash
<LordUltimaDavid> does "envy" work with nvidia geforce 4s?
<Linux_Junkie> lsutiger, man bash
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: tkpaint makes perfect circles..lol
<Cooner750_> Is there any way that I can force the Installer to reopen? Or do I have to wait 5 minutes for this reboot again?
<chamberlain> 007, like on the internet?
<ardchoille> !command
<Hasrat_USA> david yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MybEvil_> What was the site for the tutorial for setting up the 'glxinfo | grep rendering' thing?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, damn you GIMP.
<Agent_007> chamberlain, like on local area connection !
<MybEvil_> Make it not say no
<lsutiger> so in terminal type 'man bash'?
<chamberlain> can you play local files, 007?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: did you get your resolution problem fixed?
<ph03n1xs74r> reuben... go to channel ph03n1xs74r
<Linux_Junkie> lsutiger, yeah.
<ph03n1xs74r> and i will help u
<lsutiger> thanx!
<Agent_007> chamberlain, yes!
<lsutiger> Once I get it installed, I'll be back
<chamberlain> well how are you trying to play them?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol
<Cooner750_> As usual I get ignored here
<MybEvil_> What was the site for the tutorial for setting up the 'glxinfo | grep rendering' thing?
<lsutiger> ummm...IRC program for linux?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: i did the xserver thinkgy and i messed it up really bad. got fustrated and re-intstalled ubuntu
<chamberlain> sorry cooner a lot of people need help
<chamberlain> ircii will do, lsutiger
<MybEvil_> To make it say yes, instead of no
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: mind helping me out kinda step by step?
<lsutiger> ok I'll google it
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: wow.. how'd you mess i tup that bad?
<lsutiger> thanx!
<chamberlain> no problem
* HolyGoat prefers irssi + screen :)
<skirk> I have a problem with "Session", I have add a command in startup GNOME, but now GNOME dont start...how I can fix it????
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: did i send you that xserver instruction earlier?
<ardchoille> HolyGoat: Same here :)
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: People probably just don't know the answer.
<jwatt> hi
<chamberlain> hey
<HolyGoat> ardchoille :)
<puff> chamberlain:  How do you normally "import the itunesdb" in gtkpod?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yes you did.   but it said incorrect information and would go to a black screen with a blinking cursor.   could not type commands
<Agent_007> linux revolution become true!
<chamberlain> it should do it automatically
<chamberlain> puff
<jwatt> from a quick look at ubuntu.com it's not immediately clear where to find the name of particular maintainers
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: You are trying to install ubuntu onto an external usb disk. It couldn't create the ext3 filesystem and now its bjorked. Right?
<jwatt> is there a page for that?
<skirk> I have a problem with "Session", I have add a command in startup GNOME, but now GNOME dont start...how I can fix it????
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: sorry, as you can see by the thread i sent you, it worked perfectly for me
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: The install program will not start again
<Mangix> what's the Linux equivelent to ctrl + alt + delete?
<quaal> does anyone know how to set firefox to open thunderbird email when you click on an email address
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: Right.
<Mangix> i got a program that i can't kill
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: can you send it once again?
<Cooner750_> Unless I restart, which takes way too long for a LiveCD
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: are you still stuck in 640x480?
<MybEvil_> What was the site for the tutorial for setting up the 'glxinfo | grep rendering' thing, making it say 'yes' insetead of 'no'?
<chamberlain> there isnt on mangix, go to system>administration>system monitor
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: i can, but i don't want you to get screwed trwice..lol
<Shrimpy1> no its 1024x780
<jwatt> I'd like to make contact with the firefox maintainer in particular
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: so whats the prob?
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: So can you possibly swap the external drive into the machine to do the install or are you trying to make a USB external drive version of ubuntu?
<ph03n1xs74r> i need help verifying my gpg key
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: i can't chage the resolution to fit my screen (1280x800)
<Mangix> i can't kill it
<Cooner750_> Does Ubuntu support running from an external USB drive or not?
<Cooner750_> Debian does.
<profoX`> I am looking for the official (if there is one) packaging guide to package Ubuntu packages? (cq the "right way" to do it, not checkinstall)
<chamberlain> why not
<Mangix> nvm
<Mangix> i did
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: i see
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: so everything is big and goofy
<chamberlain> ok mangix
<Mangix> ty
<vox754> Cooner750_, it does, you need a BIOS that boots on USB.
<Mangix> also
<chamberlain> np
<rkyraccoon55> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mangix> where is the GRUB conf file located?
<profoX`> Cooner750_: yes Ubuntu should support that, I haven't tried it myself though, but I don't see why not
<Cooner750_> Erm.... Then how does Debian work just using GRUB, booting from a USB drive?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: i think if yo send that forum i am going to look at it and see what i did wrong
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: Your BIOS needs to be able to look to the external drive...
<chamberlain> whats the problem, it wont enter
<bruenig> Mangix, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mangix> ty
<chamberlain> i kept typing /boot/grub/menu.lst and it wouldnt send
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: hang on, i'll find you the link agian
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: Apparently it can, because Debian (Which I know Ubuntu is based on) can boot from USB
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: Otherwise you need a boot disk to then point it at the usb drive
<Agent_007> ubuntu blow the bit !
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<MybEvil_> Can someone point me to seting up Hardware Acceleration, with a ATI graphics card?
<nanotube> why my PAM modules works differently for terminal login and for gdm login?
<Cooner750_> I cannot get GParted to unmount a fat32 partition on the external drive
<puff> chamberlain: Okay, any suggestions on reformatting my nano, starting from scratch?
<chamberlain> windows
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: YES. With an enabled BIOS (or a boot disk). It's not run by magic fairies.
<djmccormick> i have a tutorial probably not written for ubuntu specifically and it's asking me to do: chmod g+wS
<chamberlain> i dont think you can format them in linux, unfortunately
<djmccormick> what is the equivalent with ubuntu's setup?
<chamberlain> youll need itunes
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: If the machine you want to boot the USB drive has grub installed then that's also fine.
<reuben> sorry dropped connetion
<Cooner750_> I figured this version of Ubuntu would be better, but it's still the same as every other version
<Cooner750_> Installer still wont start
<chamberlain> cooner theres a lot of features you cant see
<chamberlain> or maybe you dont use
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: If it's some random windows machine that's 4 years old without the BOOT OPTION: USB/Other Device then probably not.
<reuben> help regarding beryl install
<Mangix> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rkyraccoon55> im having sound problems and the "ubotu" bot isnt helping.  Can anyone help me out
<chamberlain> ok, is ubotu automatic?
<chamberlain> wow it is
<Shrimpy1> just throwing this out there ubuntu is amazing with support and if people knew about their support survice then it would make everybody look bad
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: I already told you that this machine can boot from USB
<chamberlain> lol shrimpy
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1:    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=495248
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> you can try it again
<quaal> does anyone know how to set firefox to open thunderbird email when you click on an email address
<carolyn_> hi guys, i'm back with another question, i have a portable hard drive plugged in, and it wont let me put any files on it because it says its read only :(?!
<IndyGunFreak> jus tdo so at your own peril
<chamberlain> carolyn, is it formatted with ntfs?
<profoX`> !tell rkyraccoon55 ask
<carolyn_> um
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: Can you just physically install the USB drive into any machine so as to get it installed?
<carolyn_> i dunno
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yeah i'm going to no command anything
<chamberlain> carolyn, did you format it in windows xp?
<profoX`> err..
<profoX`> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rkyraccoon55> Profox: i went to the links provided by ubotu and it didnt help my problem
<carolyn_> well, its an older one of my dads i grabbed outta the basement, so i dont know
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: Without log files on why the ext3 filesystem couldn't be written I can't really help you.
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: Er... this is not an internal drive inside an enclosure
<ardchoille> quaal: That is usually set when you set your default email client. Open System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications and see what's in the Mail reader command box.
<chamberlain> carolyn, it is possible that it is ntfs, with whcih linux only has read support
<GMWeezel> How can I uninstall a package and make apt believe it is still there so I don't remove the apps that use it?
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: What is it then?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yeah i'm going to not cgoing to do that because i get retareed and just hit enter
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: USB Stick?
<carolyn_> so, how would i reformat it to something usable?
<reuben> chamberlain regarding the beryl install...i need some help
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: yes, but how can we help you if you don't tell which problem you are having, or if you already said it, can you repeat, because i didn't read it
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: lol
<walrus> hello, where do i find some g++ compiler reference, specially on compile errors
<walrus> ??
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: A store bought Western Digital 120GB USB 2.0 harddisk.
<chamberlain> go to system>administration>partition i think
<jrib> walrus: man g++   ?
<rkyraccoon55> profox: oh sorry, Sound is not comin out when i play music or anything
<carolyn_> k...
<chamberlain> and i dont know bout beryl, reuben, sorry
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: One of the ones with the pretty enclosure and the 'single touch backup' button?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: hey, i have an xconfig file that my friend sent me (which had the same problem) and before he just switched them or changed something. know anything babout that
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: and is the sound just not coming out of your speakers, or do you also get an error...... does the screen say your music is playing?
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: Actually this one is a few years old. No one touch backup
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: no clue
<rkyraccoon55> Profox: i have a Creative Labs SOund Blaster Audigy 2 value
<jrib> walrus: the people at ##c++ may have better suggestions
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak:
<carolyn_> yea, there isnt any partition button....
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks anyways
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: But same deal. You can't remove it from the enclosure?
<Daveyboy[A] > any idea why i whne i go to "localhost/phpmyadmin" it prompts me to specify which program to open the phtml file in?
<reuben> chamberlain how do i install a downloaded package ...it's in tar.gz form.....i'm absolutely new at linux
<rkyraccoon55> Profox': I get no error, the music is playing, just no sound
<walrus> jrib, oh thx :):) sorry btw ...
<chamberlain> carolyn, im on windows, cant remember the name
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: know anything else i can try?
<rkyraccoon55> Profox': on my windows hd the sound works fine
<chamberlain> look around it might be gparted
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: Considering there's other stuff on there I wouldnt particularly want to risk it
<d4d4d4d4> when i try to launch full screen apps my screen is split in two how can i fix it please?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: other than manually making your icons smaller?..lol
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: well, first check alsamixer to see if nothing is Muted and if all sliders are open
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: ?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: that might take a while
<chamberlain> reuben, follow the tutorial at http://www.ubuntuguide.org, it installs them from .deb which is easier
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: but it made me laugh!
<rkyraccoon55> profox': i did that, everything is good
<reuben> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: what time of video card do you have again?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: it did me to..lol
<carolyn_> hrm.. well, that doesnt help me much does it chamberlain
<GionnyBoss> I added an application in System -> Preference -> Sessions, but now GNOME doesn't start anymore. Where can I find the configuration file to fix it, please?
<chamberlain> one sec ill dig up a screenshot
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: and do you hear other sounds? (in other audio players, with other audio files...)
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: its an intel express graphics
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: I just asked you about the drive. You are telling me that you don't want to risk the data on the drive even though you just tryed installing to it? Did you run a partitioner on the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<Black^Dragon> well that didn't work
<quaal> ardchoille, thanks that was it
<chamberlain> oh i forgot to tell you to install gparted, carolyn
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: i'm on a dell untill i can save up and buy an IBM
<Black^Dragon> no worries, I'll figure it out
<chamberlain> you can do that in synaptic
<tsb> How do you search for a file in a package? I want to find 'syncml-obex-client'
<marco__> srv azzurra.org
<carolyn_> ok, i'll look it up
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: build your own, you'll be happier
* Daveyboy is no longer away : Gone for 30 minutes 10 seconds
<chamberlain> then it will appear in system>administration
<Cooner750_> gyaresu: I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu does not just use a simple Install CD like Debian does, with no X system
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: well i do for desktops, but i am converting to laptop
<rkyraccoon55> profox': no
<chamberlain> cooner, it does supply an alternate cd for that reason
* Cooner750_ goes to get Alternative CD.
<Cooner750_> Graphical installer never has worked righjt
<Cooner750_> right
<genii> Yes, the alternate install cd or the server cd does a cli only install
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: and i have no clue where to start on barbone laptops
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: i see
<gyaresu> Cooner750_: You complain about not getting help and then you just throw random statements and whinging into the channel. I'm not helping you till you go get some fresh air and come back with a healthier perspective. Sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: me either..lol
<rkyraccoon55> profox': as far as my limited view can see everything is working well except the sound not coming out
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: i know HP computers are pretty good with linux but i like IBM becasue they are hardcore with computer
<chamberlain> i personally use an old 866 mHz p3 :P
<ingodonots> hi guys
<GionnyBoss> I added an application in System -> Preference -> Sessions, but now GNOME doesn't start anymore. Where can I find the configuration file to fix it, please?
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: can you go to System -> Preferences -> Sound, and click on the Test button in the Devices tab (the first tab, its selected by default)
<ingodonots> i've lot of problems with cervisia
<ingodonots> i add the repo ad i do the login (i use pserver)
<chamberlain> hi ingodnots
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: the two first test buttons
<ingodonots> hi chamberlain, but when I try to do the update i get some errors
<ingodonots> like this:
<ingodonots> cvs checkout: CVSROOT must be an absolute pathname (not `')
<rkyraccoon55> profox': got nothing either one
<chamberlain> pardon, ingodonots?
<Keyseir> How do I check what my computers IP on the LAN is?
<chamberlain> ummm, whoami i believe
<gyaresu> Keyseir: terminal: 'ifconfig'
<chamberlain> no iwconfig
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: not to mention, HP is absolute junk
<chamberlain> or ifconfig ...
<Keyseir> gyaresu, thanks
<ingodonots> anyone can help me with cervisia?
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: thats pretty strange..
<rkyraccoon55> profox': yea, i know
<Keyseir> gyaresu, How do I tell which numbers are my local address?
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: did you create a new user account along the way?
* ikonia wakes
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: has sound worked once?
<rkyraccoon55> profox': no
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: does sound work on the login screen? (you normally hear some sort of drums)
<rkyraccoon55> profox': nope
<gyaresu> Keyseir: something like 192.168.1.100
<Keyseir> gyaresu, thanks
<b1shop> anyone have directv?  is it down?
<gyaresu> Keyseir: Plugged in via the network cable?
<b1shop> ot i know...
<Frogzoo> Keyseir: talk to your netadmin - usually 10.x.x.x. 172.x.x.x & 192.168.x.x
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: in that case the problem lies deeper than I initially thought...... your system thinks music can be played but for some reason you don't hear music... are you _sure_ every slider is at its maximum and nothing is muted?
<gyaresu> Keyseir: inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yeah lol
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<rkyraccoon55> yep
<Keyseir> gyaresu, Yes. Plugged into a router via ethernet. Trying to figure out which number this machine is so I can forward some bt stuff.
<techi1> Question. Can anybody help me on the following scenario: I have 55 gig in my windows xp with 24 gigs free. When I partition my existing computer to accomodate Ubuntu, the installer gnome editor will help me create the ubuntu partition. Here is where I get lost. Is the editor partitioning the 55 gig or the 24 gig extra space and have, and how do I insure that the extra space is the one used and not my already 31 gigs use
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: well then I'm really out of ideas, I'm sorry....
<Keyseir> gyaresu, I'm good now. Thanks.
<chamberlain> techi1, have you resized the partition yet?
<raf256> is user eagles0513875 banned?
<gyaresu> Keyseir: You may want to set your IP statically then. Otherwise you may get a different IP next time. FYI.
<carolyn_> ok, i got gparted installed and running, and it says it cannot find the mount point, and it wont let me repartition it at all
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: it could be an issue of what apps are outputting to. I had that issue. make sure it's outputting to alsa or whatever you're using
<techi1> chamberlain:not yet because of the question I just asked. Concerned about messing up
<rkyraccoon55> profox': wait, the master isnt muted but some others are, how do you unmute =?
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: go to system > prefs > sound and make sure
<chamberlain> what does it say exactly carolyn?
<profoX`> rkyraccoon55: press the M button in alsamixer
<techi1> chamberlain:I found the gnome editor that will partition it for me but first I must highlight my 55gig
<stutsman> OKay for those of you who remember me from yesterday: I was able to set up a dual boot situation with Windows XP on one drive and Ubunu on the other... now I'm COMPLETELY new to ubuntu and Linux... is there a way I can get ubuntu to allow me to access my windows hard drive so that I can play mp3s from that drive or access other files from that drive?
<chamberlain> and you selected resize?
<carolyn_> unable to find mount point, and that it is ntfs, and that there are 223 gb free
<blackest> hurrah got mythtv setup and working with remote frontend (backend edgy ) frontend (dapper) :)
<carolyn_> but all the options are greyed out to do anything
<vox754> carolyn_, before I go take a look at these examples http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/2340/part01sa3.png
<techi1>  chamberlain not yet
<rkyraccoon55> profox': still nothing
<vox754> carolyn_, http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5581/part11lo2.png
<techi1> what do i resize to? and what am I resizing? the 55 gig?
<techi1> or the extra space (the 24 gig)
<chamberlain> ok, ummm carolyn, what are your options when you right click
<blackest> stutsman ntfs or fat32
<vox754> techi1, look at my examples above
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: is your soundcard using alsa?
<stutsman> I believe the windows drive is ntfs
<Frogzoo> techi1: please don't use the ubuntu version of gparted to resize ntfs partitions - you can lose all your data - at the very least, make sure you have a working copy of your data
<chamberlain> and techi, you have to resize it so change the 24 extra gigs to unformatted, to create a new partition
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: it should be
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: did you check in sound prefs to see what it was set to?
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: its a Sound Blaster Audigy 2
<techi1> vox754going there to look
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: if it's playing system sounds but not anything else it sounds like there's a config problem with gnome
<chamberlain> frogzoo, i told him earlier to make sure he had an install disk handy
<carolyn_> right click lets me unmount, manage flags, and information
<chamberlain> unmount it
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: its not playing system sounds
<carolyn_> ok
<chamberlain> first of all
<blackest> well ntfs is a bit tricky and will be read only i kept windows on fat32 and the drive is automagically on my desktop
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: no sounds at all
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: oh, nevermind then
<profoX`> lufis: the problem is it doesn't play _anything_ but rkyraccoon55 also doesnt get any errors... so the system Thinks everything works, while no sound is coming out of the system....
<stutsman> There is no way for me to make it fat32 without loosing everything is there?
<chamberlain> and now you have more options, right carolyn?
<lufis> ah, i thought s/he said sound systems were working
<carolyn_> one more, delete
<stutsman> read only is ok though... that will allow me to access the files right... like play mp3s and such?
<chamberlain> yupp, delete
<Frogzoo> chamberlain: don't use the ubuntu live cd to resize ntfs
<chamberlain> it
<profoX`> stutsman: you can't convert to fat32 without losing data, no
<carolyn_> ok
<lovloss> hi everyone ^_^
<chamberlain> well frogzoo i told him to use his partion cd that he said he had
<rkyraccoon55> profox: yea\
<profoX`> stutsman: you can read from NTFS fine
<lovloss> Taking a break from learning about classes. :3
<chamberlain> and carolyn, you can now create a partition in the ext3 format
<stutsman> ok... thats all I need to do then. But for some reason it won't let me browse. I have no clue to gain access to it.
<glen> got a question. about open office spreadsheet
<rkyraccoon55> Lufis: should i re-install Alsa?
<carolyn_> sweeeeet, what file system do i want to use if i want it to be usable with both linux and winders?
<profoX`> stutsman: ntfs-3g even provides write support that is known to work well, it's in release candidate state now, so it's not 100% stable, but nobody has had problems with it ..yet
<vox754> Frogzoo, what do you suggest to resize ntfs? I've use Knoppix CD with QTParted, and no problemo
<lovloss> Windows needs to be in NFTS carolyn
<carolyn_> yea, but you cant write to ntfs with linux
<lovloss> carolyn_: You cant have linux and windows on the same file system
<stutsman> ok ok...
<carolyn_> no, no
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: that doesn't sound like a good idea
<chamberlain> carolyn, there is a program for windows to let you read from ext3, cant remember the name
<profoX`> carolyn_: you can mount an ext2/ext3 linux partition in windows with 3rd party tools too...
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: have you confirmed the soundcard is supported?
<carolyn_> i need to put files on it using linux, and take em off using windows
<chamberlain> im just finding it
<stutsman> I think read access is really all I need for now... if I later decided I need write access I might try though....
<stutsman> So how do I gain access to that drive then from Ubuntu?
<chamberlain> ext2 ifs
<ikonia> stutsman: there are no stable cross-platform file systems for write access
<sgentry6> carolyn_: you can write to ntfs partitions now: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<profoX`> stutsman: is it another hard drive? because other partitions onthe same drive are autodetected afaik
<chamberlain> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fs-driver.org%2F&ei=bSviReXJJ6LmhgL7yo3IAw&usg=__U3HvjKp-tjqrh9YIXII5dLKhYcA=&sig2=HYVtJhn4Ytb-fqLdWGoJtg
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: i read online that it should work
<stutsman> yes, its a completely seperate hard drive
<lovloss> there you go
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: hmm.. i dunno. i thought soundblasters were pretty well supported
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: but apparently maybe not
<lovloss> i didn know they had that
<profoX`> sgentry6: carolyn_: even though no problems have been found with ntfs-3g yet, it still isn't 100% stable, it's still being tested, just a little warning
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: me too
<Quintin> Here I am!
<chamberlain> carolyn already reformatted to ext3
<stutsman> if I go to System>preferences>drives
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: forums seem to agree with you that it should be supported
<stutsman> I can see the drive
<vox754> ikonia, next time I want to be the OP of my channel
<profoX`> stutsman: you have to know what partition it is (you can see that with the command: sudo fdisk -l) and then you have to add a line to /etc/fstab (gksu gedit /etc/fstab)
<lovloss> Best thing to do with an NFTS partition isnt write to it. Its to move *off* it so you can delete windows ;)
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: people who have my card have it working fine
<ikonia> vox754: sorry pardon ?
<stutsman> but when I click on browse it says its inaccessable
<ingrix> lovloss: Well put'
<stutsman> wow ok...
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: hey, i have a soundblaster live and in the gui mixer it sees the soundcard into two things... is that the case with you? go to file > change device
<stutsman> now this is some new territory for me
<carolyn_> what about fat 32, cant both linux and windows use that?
<chamberlain> yupp
<chamberlain> they can
<profoX`> stutsman: so you already see your drive?
<carolyn_> well, why wouldnt i use that then?
<ingrix> carolyn_: Yes, Linux and Windows can use fat32
<stutsman> yes I can see it under drives
<stutsman> just can't browse
<gyaresu> carolyn_: It's not a journaling filing system.
<chamberlain> no reason, either works
<lovloss> fat32 is perfect for jump drives in fact
<profoX`> carolyn_: they can both access it, but fat32 cannot contain the linux filesystem itself! and it's also a bad idea for windows because fat32 doesnt even provide journallin!g not safe for your data in other words
<glen> is there a way to create dashed borders around a cell in a spreadsheet in open office
<carolyn_> so... we wouldnt do that because its the easy way?
<chamberlain> nope
<gyaresu> carolyn_: Nor can it save files in unicode or record the file permissions.
<profoX`> carolyn_: we wouldnt do that because its not safe and because the root file system cant be on fat32....
<chamberlain> just use ext3 and install ext2ifs in windows
<lovloss> fat 32 is very... old hat
<chamberlain> profox, she doesnt wnat the root on this drive
<ikonia> chamberlain: thats not stable for write access
<stutsman> I'm guessing I need to open the "root terminal" to type in that command?
<carolyn_> i'm only moving files
<chamberlain> sure it is, i use it all the time, ikonia
<ikonia> chamberlain: no its not
<ikonia> chamberlain: just because it is for you doesn't mean it is
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: where is that?
<profoX`> well my favourite solution is ext2ifs, works fine (also for ext3 because thats almost the same as ext2, but with journalling support)
<lovloss> carolyn_: Id say to move files its perfect
<chamberlain> well, it works great, but you can think what you want
<gyaresu> carolyn_: Not to mention file size limits.. The list goes on...
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: double-click on the speaker icon on the panel
<misfit_toy> is there a VPN client for a symantec isakmp vpn gateway for edgy?
<chamberlain> forgot about that gyaresu
<ikonia> chamberlain: I know - it works for me, but I don't recommended it because it can cause serious corruption
<gyaresu> chamberlain: Hey?
<chamberlain> shes just moving files, ikonia
<ikonia> chamberlain: more so to someone who doesn't know what they are going
<Quintin> What kernel does the 6.10 liveCD use?
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: the audigy 2 value is selected
<grndslm> is it possible to copy files with spaces, & character, and other oddball characters using scp??
<Frogzoo> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<chamberlain> you mentioned the file size limit, gyareso
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: is that the only one?
<Quintin> Does anyone here have dual core intel cpu ?  or hyperthreading cpu?  I need help confirming bug
<Quintin> grayscale: yea
<stutsman> awwww....crappy... my help left
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: my onboard sound for my motherboard is up there
<gyaresu> chamberlain: just emphasising general vfat crumminess.
<chamberlain> ok frogzoo, ive seen that before, but still, its not intended to be where she leaves her most important data, from what i have gathered
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: but thats it
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: are you sure it's not being used by default? disable it in your bios and see if that works
<akao> hey guys when i try to 'sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts' it tells me that the package isn't around anymore.  Is anyone else experiencing this?
<coulix> is there a way of mapping mouse events to keyboard fonction in (system/prefs/keybdshortcuts) ?
<Shrimpy1> can someone help me install the i915 driver on a laptop with an intel graphics card
<lovloss> akao: they fiddled with some of the repos lately, i had the same issue. i just downloaded them
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: use the i810 driver
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: or even plug the speaker cord into the mobo jack
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: how do i install it?
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: and see
<stutsman> ok.....so can anyone else possibly help me then?
<akao> lovloss: how did you fix it?
<rkyraccoon55> Lufis: Sound Blaster is set as my default
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: its already installed
<lovloss> akao: look them up on kde-look. Google is your friend. ttf files install by right clicking them and telling ubuntu to install it.
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: well, it may be, but given the circumstances it might be confused or something
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: well how do i change my resolution then?
<gyaresu> stutsman: Need a question.
<carolyn_> ahhhh! its gone, its just gone
<ikonia> shrimpyyou need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configure x to use the i810 driver
<stutsman> Okay... I have a dual boot situation...
<chamberlain> whats gone carolyn?
<stutsman> two hard drives, one with WIndows XP in nfts file system
<carolyn_> my external drive
<gyaresu> stutsman: mmm...
<stutsman> the other with Ubuntu
<carolyn_> i cant find it
<akao> lovloss: what is this google you speak of?
<akao> *scratches head*
<lovloss> akao:  HERESY
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: are you still working on the resolution thing?
<chamberlain> like you cant literally find it or it doesnt appear in ubuntu?
<stutsman> I'm wanting to gain read access of my windows drive from ubuntu to access my mp3s and other files
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: but when i set that up it aks a lot of questions and i messed it up last time. can i ask you questions about it
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: just told him to reconfigure X to use the i810
<hajiki> hey guys how do i make a launcher for the Trash Can???
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: you can ask questions
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: when i switched it to my onboard sound and plugged it in to my motherboard it worked
<carolyn_> its no longer in ubuntu
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yes sir    or    ma'am
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: hopefully that works
<lovloss> www.google.com
<chamberlain> what did you do?
<gyaresu> stutsman: Please feel free to use longer sentences. Then you just need to use ntfs-3g and set up your fstab.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: i810 should work for him
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: lol, sir
<carolyn_> i formated it as fat32
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g > stutsman
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: alright i will ask a lot, jsut to warn you
<akao> lovloss: what do i do with the google?
<akao> lovloss: how do i manipulate this google?
<stutsman> Ok.. I was told that that program wasn't in its final release yet and may cause issues
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: there you go! it's outputting to the wrong card. just disable the mobo one in your bios :)
<lovloss> akao: lol.
<chamberlain> hajiki, right click and choose make launcher, and then use "nautilus ~/.Trash" for the command
<stutsman> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: ooo, thanks
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: I'll only answer with common sense
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: thats what i sent him instructions on, but he said it screwed him up
<chamberlain> carolyn, did it finish?
<gyaresu> stutsman: Yeah, that.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I'm not messing around with him
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<carolyn_> it finished
<stutsman> ok..
<hajiki> chamberlain: thanks
<lovloss> akao:  http://thelinuxbox.org/?page_id=3
<chamberlain> no problem
<stutsman> any one use this?? I mean... how safe is it really?
<lovloss> akao: its on that page
<chamberlain> carolyn, you have to mount it
<lufis> stutsman: it's been tested a lot
<gyaresu> stutsman: Havn't heard any problems with it. Do some research and report back if you find someone who has.
<carolyn_> mmmmmmmm, mount
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: if i recall correctly, the only question it asked me, was how many bytes of memory my video card had
<chamberlain> use the command - "sudo mount /dev/hdb1" where hdb1 is the device
<stutsman> hmmm ok
<lovloss> so many nice fonts on that page ^o^ they have like 7000
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: it asks to identify the card name.  right now it says generic video card. an dthe graphics card is 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<carolyn_> how do i be sure its really hdbl?
<gyaresu> stutsman: :) You have backups of all the important stuff right :)  (I use my xp drive as storage for large movie files etc. all the time. And my external drive as well.
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: ignore that
<stutsman> All I really want is read access...
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: i know i did not want to bother you but i'm going to ask you some
<stutsman> yes... I do have backups..
<chamberlain> well did you note the device name in gparted?
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: so just hit enter
<carolyn_> ah
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: if i can remember, i'll try
<gyaresu> stutsman: Like I said, never heard any complaints.
<Daveyboy> what apt-get do i use for the latest firefox?
<stutsman> ok
<akao> lovloss: thanks
<jkeyes0> such a happy day, automatix is back up.
<stutsman> I'll do some research and give it a whirl
<stutsman> thanks for the help...
<stutsman> hopefully I can install this ok...
<chamberlain> you got it, carolyn?
<voidmage> Daveyboy: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<IndyGunFreak> Daveyboy: it should autoupdate to my knowledge
<gyaresu> stutsman: (remember to preface your comments with the nick of the person)
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: it ask for pci bus port would it be 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)    but the 00:02.1 part?
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: ignore that too
<troploup73_> hello everyone
<carolyn_> it says it cannot find it
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: you got me on that one, i have no idea.
<chamberlain> is it external?
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: amount of memory
<carolyn_> yes'm
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: ignore too
<troploup73_> is there a way to boot the live CD off harddisk using grub? my CD burner's dead
<chamberlain> oh ok, then its probably /dev/sda1
<stutsman> gyaresu: I'm completely new to linux as of yesterday. Before then I had used nothing but windows... Thanks for all the help. I"ll be sure to report back
<chamberlain> i thought it was internal
<carolyn_> it is!
<carolyn_> but it said it couldnt find that
<ikonia> troploup73_: nope
<troploup73_> ikonia, why not?
<Shrimpy1> ikonia. use kernal frame buffer device
<chamberlain> carolyn, is it external or internal
<carolyn_> est
<gyaresu> Hey, nicely done. Sure to see you back here then. :)
<carolyn_> ext
<chamberlain> usb?
<ikonia> troploup73_: because you can't
<carolyn_> usb
<ikonia> shrimpy1 nah - don't bother with that
<CharlieSu> anyone know a good linux live distro for USB drives for command line? no GUI needed..  just need console apps
<Shrimpy1> ikonia. autodetect keyboard?
<troploup73_> ikonia, what's the problem?
<chamberlain> ok, open gparted again, and in the dropdown on the top right, what are the options?
<CharlieSu> it needs to have recent drivers..  2.6= stuff hopefully
<fab5freddy> Need help installing a Logitech QuickCam
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: sounds good
<ikonia> troploup73_: you can't use grub to do that
<carolyn_> the dev name it gave it is sda1
<chamberlain> so use "sudo mount /dev/sda1", assuming you added it to your fstab
<kodoku> does anyone here use virtualbox?
<Shrimpy1> Xkbr set to   (thenit has xorg)   should i just leave like that?   ikonia
<troploup73_> i found some directions to do that using a knopix iso image, why not for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: looks good
<fab5freddy> when i do lsusb it detects nothing
<carolyn_> they are delete resize/move format to, manage flags, information
<troploup73_> ikonia,  i found some directions to do that using a knopix iso image, why not for ubuntu?
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: any luck?
<ikonia> troploup73_: look - why ask "if you can do it" if you won't take no for an answer - yes you can do it, but its not straight forward
<chamberlain> did you do the command i told you to, carolyn?
<rkyraccoon55> lufis: yea, worked like a charm, thanks
<ikonia> troploup73_: get on with it then
<lufis> rkyraccoon55: woot :)
<carolyn_> how do you add it to your fstab
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: keyboard varriant  (its blank)
<gyaresu> Does anyone know a ubotu factoid to remind people to preface comments with their nick?
<chamberlain> run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab:
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: where are you - usa ?
<Shrimpy1> yes
<chamberlain> * " not :
<troploup73_> if you care to give an answer, why don't you develop it thoroughly?
<ikonia> shrimpy varient - usa
<gyaresu> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<troploup73_> ikonia, if you care to give an answer, why don't you develop it thoroughly?
<_0_PaS_CooL_Du_T> .
<chamberlain> and then add your entry to the bottom like so
<carolyn_> i typed those letters and something pooed up
<ikonia> troploup73_: because I told you the answer - no you can't do that (although you can but its very tricky)
<chamberlain> carolyn, what happened?
<carolyn_> it opened fstab
<chamberlain> yupp
<carolyn_> now what?
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: it has keyboard options: and it already hs lv3:rat swith      hit enter or change?
<chamberlain> now add an entry at the bottom like what im about to tell you
<carolyn_> ok
<fab5freddy> Logitech QuickCam not detected with lsusb, now what?
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: leave them well alone
<troploup73_> ikonia, if you know it's very tricky that means it's been done, do you have any references about the process?
<ikonia> troploup73_: accept the answer is "no"
<ikonia> troploup73_: or use your guide for knoppix
<Shrimpy1> mouse protocol : Imps/2 or Explorer ps/2     (i'm on a laptop)
<fab5freddy> Logitech QuickCam not detected with lsusb, now what?
<chamberlain> "/dev/sda1  /media/external  vfat  user,noauto   0 0"
<chamberlain> without the quotes
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: imps2
<jay-man> hey, im on a dell inspiron b130 and i cant get the wireless to work....can anyone help me please
<troploup73_> ikonia, i would accept no for an answer, if it was THE answer, and I can't use knopix's guide because it's just for knopix
<ikonia> troploup73_: it is the answer
<chamberlain> ok carolyn?
<jkeyes0> jay-man: any idea what sort of wireless card you have?
<chamberlain> you also have to run the command :
<fab5freddy> Logitech QuickCam not detected with lsusb, now what?
<ikonia> troploup73_: the ubuntu cd would be very hard to boot with a none-native boot loader to the cd
<troploup73_> ikonia, no it's not! you said so yourself
<mackinac> Question - when installing with the Edgy Alternate CD, does the GRUB setup allow you to specify which drive's mbr to install itself to? ( i don;t want it on hda...)
<chamberlain> "sudo mkdir /media/external"
<jay-man> well its the stock one that came built into it
<chamberlain> and then "sudo mount /dev/sda1"
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: it has a list of X.org files. just leve it at default
<up365> fab5freddy, I have that same cam and I saw it listed as unsupported hardware, yet it works on my SUSE PC
<jay-man> any easy way to check
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: or add some?
<troploup73_> ikonia, can't i chainload to it?
<ikonia> shrimpys1 nope progres on
<ikonia> troploup73_: FYI knoppix uses lilo which is why its easier
<fab5freddy> up365: suse is the only one? ubuntu doesn't work?
<jkeyes0> jay-man: go to a terminal window and type "lspci" and look for anything regarding wireless cards.
<abhay> i need some grub help guys
<Shrimpy1> write files to config files, ikonia?
<ikonia> Shrimpy1: sounds good
<stutsman> ggyaresu: didn't think I'd be back this soon. I'm reading the instructions and its telling me to give the command: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal. It returns the following error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:    I'm not sure what thats all about.
<up365> fab5freddy, Ive tried both, on Edgy now but worked fine on SUSE
<jay-man> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Shrimpy1> attempt monitor auto detection ikonia
<chamberlain> well, carolyn, run those commands i told you, ill be back on in a few, and you can tell me how you do it
<troploup73_> ikonia, the trick comes from a kernel option "fromhd" not the fact that knopix uses lilo or grub
<gyaresu> !ask |abhay
<ubotu> abhay: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> troploup73_: why ask me if your not going to hear what I'm saying
<fab5freddy> up365: i guess i will have to try suse, i am using vmware
<carolyn_> ok
<ikonia> troploup73_: if you think I'm wrong - stop asking and get on with it
<jkeyes0> jay-man: here's a threat on the forums that should help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<jkeyes0> jay-man: thread, not threat
<jay-man> haha thank you
<troploup73_> ikonia, i don't care if you're wrong or not, the fact is you know it's done, but you won't care to share the knowlegde
<Shrimpy1> ikonia: it ask for video monitors (as in sizes) click on what i want. (can i have more then one)
<IndyGunFreak> I JUST WANT TO SAY I LOVE #UBUNTU
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<up365> fab5freddy, in my search to get it to work on Edgy I found a site that(dont remember exactly where)listed cams that would and would not work
<Shrimpy1> i agree with IndyGunFreak the support makes me cream my pants
<gyaresu> troploup73_: It may be unreasonable to imply that he _must_
<lufis> IndyGunFreak: love you too ;)
<ikonia> troploup73_: when I tell you facts - you don't listen. Knoppix is easier because it uses lilo - you tell me thats not the reason - so get on with it you clearly think you know better
<abhay> ok. i have Windows Vista on my primary hdd, which is SATA. I just added a second hdd (IDE) onto which I have installed Ubuntu. I tried configuring grub so it would allow me to boot from Vista, but it ended up corrupting the volume. I had to reinstall Windows. How should I do this right?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: i don't know if i love it that much, but it is at least comedic relief.
<IndyGunFreak> lo
<whonicca> is there anyway to backup dvds with encryption protection on linux?
<Shrimpy1> lol!
<fab5freddy> up365: yes i have found many of those..  never tried suse.. so now might be a good opportunity, is it debian based? what are the pros/cons vs ubuntu?
<gyaresu> abhay: That should be an easy one...
<IndyGunFreak> whonicca: back-up or copy?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: on the configyyy thingyyy it ask for video tingggyyyys   (as in sizes ex 800x600) do i click only one or can i have more then one? and what did you do?
<armadill0> I hope this isn't off-topic, but on my linux desktop I'd like to use nview to set up a a two lcd spanned desktop.  But I'm wondering, does "max resolution" refer to each DVI out individually, or does the max resolution refer to the combined resolution, ie: the sum of the two DVI outputs?  Thanks!
<gyaresu> abhay: Point the BIOS to boot from the IDE drive first and let grub choose.
<whonicca> IndyGunFreak, copy backup same thing
<CP-M> Serious question for the group: Toshi Satellite P100; I can't play any audio, but it seems that the sound device is properly detected and the keyboard hotkeys even trigger muting like they should.  Any suggestions?
<whonicca> trying to make a backup of this dvd i have
<up365> fab5freddy,  if you use SUSE you will GStreamer software for cam, included with 10.1 Im using
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: honestly, its been ages since i've done that command, i don't remember, but i think i only chose 1
<Shrimpy1> thanks
<gyaresu> abhay: That way you don't even touch the windows drive.
<whonicca> on windows id just anydvd to bypass any sort of protection
<ikonia> CP-M: you need the toshiba hotkey tools package
<abhay> but what do I put in the grub config file?
<whonicca> wondering if theirs a similar method on linux
<gortba> Hi. Does anyone know how to rename multiple files in a directory. I have a bunch of files named S5030244.jpg, S5030245.jpg and I want to rename them as bday1.JPG, bday2.JPG etc etc...
<stutsman> Ok, what exactly does the following error mean?   (gksu:25496): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gyaresu> abhay: Now that's a good question. I don't know if there is a Vista specific line needed.
<mackinac> Does the current installer still let you choose which drive GRUB gets installed to?
<ikonia> gortba: you'd need to script that
<ikonia> stutsman: means it can't connect to your local xserver
<ikonia> mackinac: no
<CP-M> ikonia: to clarify... hotkeys work but no audio...  are you sure I need a hotkeys pack to fix it (and if so... google or Toshi site?)
<mackinac> ikonia:  thanks - i was afraid of that
<ikonia> CP-M: %99
<stutsman> ikonia I am soooo lost
<CP-M> okies... I'll searchy
<gortba> iknoia: I've done this before in the command line just using a for statement--I just can't remember how
<abhay> I did this:
<abhay> title Windows
<abhay> map (hd0) (hd1)
<abhay> map (hd1) (hd0)
<abhay> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<abhay> chainloader +1
<fab5freddy> up365: is it 5 cds?
<mcphail> !k9copy > whonicca
<ikonia> gortba: done what ?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: ok its done do i reboot?
<stutsman> Ikonia: how can I fix it so that it CAN connect?
<ikonia> abhay: thanks for the flood
<abhay> but it messed up
<ikonia> stutsman: xhost + and then set your DISPLAY variable
<gyaresu> !pastebin > abhay
<gortba> ikonia: renamed multiple files
<ikonia> gortba: simple script
<gortba> ikonia: Without a script
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: i guess if it tells you to reboot, yes
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: but listen
<braindead_moron> i want to install the emeporer linux kernel package (empkernel26-2.6.17.3.emp3_coreduo.i686.deb) but it depends on a proprietery/non available package.. I can install it and it works, but then apt stops working because of the broken dependency.  Then when I do a apt-get install -f it removes the emp kernel.. so how can i "fool" ubuntu into thinking I have the package the kernel depends on?
<ikonia> gortba: you can't do it the way you want without a script
<gyaresu> abhay: preface comments with the nick of the intended recipient.
<up365> fab5freddy, I dont know if SUSE is Debian based have both PCs connected to 1 monitor,switch back and forth found many similarities and differences not to say 1 is better than other and yes 5 CDs or 1 DVD
<ikonia> braindead_moron: you can't
<abhay> gyaresu: OK. Im new to this
<gortba> ikonia: oh. Even if the naming of each file is random?
<ikonia> braindead_moron: use supported packages
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: if its screwed up, before you do a new install, boot a live cd, install x-chat or something, and come back here and see if we can help you fix the prob.
<braindead_moron> ikonia: I don't believe you
<braindead_moron> sorry
<ikonia> gortba: thats the problem
<ikonia> braindead_moron: no problem
<gyaresu> abhay: no problem. You probably need the grub entry to be sd0 or something as it's a serial drive...
<stutsman> ikonia: when I use that command I get another error -         xhost:  unable to open display ""
<gyaresu> abhay: yeah. you do.
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: alright! i have my windows desktop that i hardly touch and i'll long on to that.  Thanks for your help hope to talk to you later with a sucess rating!
<ikonia> stutsman: are you root ?
<abhay> gyaresu: I see. Where could I read more about this?
<gyaresu> abhay: http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<gyaresu> abhay: :)
<stutsman> iknoia I am root
<gortba> ikonia: I mean it doesn't matter which file gets bday1.JPG, bday2.JPG etc...
<gyaresu> abhay: On teh interweb!
<ikonia> stutsman: why are you root - your not ment to use the root account
<ikonia> gortba: SO ?
<ikonia> oops caps
<stutsman> ikonia: The short answer is that I"m root because I guess I really didn't know any better. I'm completely new to this all.
<gortba> ikonia: so do you know how to use a "for" statement to do this in the command line?
<ikonia> stutsman: then read the docs on ubuntu.com and ubotu links to learn
<ikonia> !root >stutsman
<braindead_moron> ikonia: According to the debian folks equivs is the way to my salvation
<ikonia> !sudoutsman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoutsman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abhay> gyaresu: thanks much. I will try this now......
<Frogzoo> braindead_moron: what you're trying to do is definately not supported
<ikonia> braindead_moron: ok
<ikonia> gortba: sorry, I'm not in the frame of mind to work it out
<kaje1> does anyone know how to make ssh -r not follow symbolic links?
<braindead_moron> Frogzoo: I';m not worried about supported as much as I am about my laptop hibernating
<gortba> ikonia: k...thanks
<ikonia> !sudo >tutsman
<braindead_moron> :-)
<kaje1> errr, scp -r
<ikonia> !sudo >stutsman
<stutsman> ikonia: thank you... I will read this.
<EmilMelgaard> Hi, I have a Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO Pro V2085 with a button to activate/deactivate the wireless network card, but it doesn't do anything in Ubuntu, is there a way to activate it without the button (or just to fix the button?
<braindead_moron> without the ability to hibernate the laptop's utility is greatly diminished...
<ikonia> EmilMelgaard: probably acpi
<ikonia> braindead_moron: I can appriciate that
<EmilMelgaard> acpi?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo indygunfreak
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<HP_Vue> I got beryl on windows
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | indygunfreak
<ikonia> HP_Vue: no you have not
<HP_Vue> I have
<HP_Vue> It's not beryl, but just like it
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: you're back awful fast
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: hey, it kinda worked. i have options on my prefs. but not 1200x800 i think i forgot to change it
<IndyGunFreak> so it either worked or it didn't
<ikonia> HP_Vue: then why did you say you have beryl
<HP_Vue> Has the same effect
<ikonia> HP_Vue: don't talk rubbish / troll
<HP_Vue> I do have beryl
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: forgot to change what?
<Shrimpy1> gonna try it one more time IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1: are you still running the live CD?.. or did you install?
<ikonia> HP_Vue: ou have beryl on windows - rubbish as its not compatible
<HP_Vue> I don't
<fab5freddy> Anybody having trouble connecting to Automatix?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: like add 1200x800 resloution option... it's install lol
<ikonia> HP_Vue: then why did you say you did - are you trolling
<HP_Vue> How do you know I didn't?
<gyaresu> fab5freddy: You really don't need automatix if you have the right repos setup...
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jfenwick> ahoy hoy. I'm looking for a way to easily convert flac files to mp3
<ikonia> hp_vue - your'e trolling, I can't be bothered
<HP_Vue> Stop
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<HP_Vue> Your trolling now ikonia
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ?
<gnomefreak> nvm i see it
<ikonia> gnomefreak: please take action againg HP_vue trolling
<IndyGunFreak> HP_Vue: lol, you're calling ikonia a troll?
<ikonia> ahh ok
<chaplan> can't get to talk to anyone at ubunto studio chanel
<ikonia> thanks
<gnomefreak> HP_Vue: thats enough please stop
<fab5freddy> gyaresu: and how do i know if i have the right repos?
<gyaresu> !repos > fab5freddy
<rkyraccoon55> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: why do people always call Ubuntu, Ubunto
<HP_Vue> I have a beryl like program on windows, although it is not beryl, it has the same effect. so stop saying I am a troll over and over again
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: Be Right Back (hopefully)
<ikonia> HP_Vue: you said you had beryl on windows - not me
<akao> what's the directory for fonts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ikonia> HP_Vue: this is ubuntu - we don't care about windows
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thnaks
<HP_Vue> ...
<gnomefreak> HP_Vue: stop trolling
<HP_Vue> I'm not trolling
<HP_Vue> you are
<ikonia> byeeeee
<HP_Vue> Please stop repeating yourselfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.167.189.118]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ikonia> ta
<carolyn_> ta
<kungfugoat> I hate ATI
<IndyGunFreak> kungfugoat: so get Nvidia
<kungfugoat> IndyGunFreak: I would if it was easy to rip out the chip from my laptop
<EmilMelgaard> Hmm, I can only get this acpi to show the battery state, do you know where I can find more information about it?
<stutsman> I think I"m going to pull my hair out
<IndyGunFreak> kungfugoat: guess the only option now then, is sell your laptop and buy one with an nvidia chip
<kungfugoat> IndyGunFreak: that's why I'm so pissed off
<IndyGunFreak> kungfugoat: whats the malfunction?
<IndyGunFreak> i've used ATI under Linux,
<kungfugoat> I tried to sell the thing but it looks like I'll have to lose about $500
<kungfugoat> in 4 months
<stutsman> iknonia: I figured out how to no longer be root
<fab5freddy> gyaresu: can you confirm that the Automatix site is down though?
<kungfugoat> IndyGunFreak: I can't get dual head to work properly
<IndyGunFreak> kungfugoat: good luck, i never could either
<stutsman> ikonia: but the instructions for this nfts-3g thing just go right over my head
<IndyGunFreak> kungfugoat: if you're on a laptop, what do you care about dualhead?
<gyaresu> fab5freddy: I'll have a look.
<genii> kungfugoat The moment you buy a system it depreciates by about 1/3
<Indephysis> What's the default root password for 5.10
<poningru> there is none
<kungfugoat> IndyGunFreak: I like to use my spare 19" monitor with my laptop
<poningru> !sudo | Indephysis
<kungfugoat> genii: yeah...
<gyaresu> fab5freddy: getautomatix.com is up
<ubotu> Indephysis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<naut> Is there a super-package that puts all the typical tools you need for C/C++ development on ubuntu?
* kungfugoat sighs
<gyaresu> fab5freddy: are you talking about it's repo?
<poningru> !buildessential | naut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamerdude> When i do something that makes my cpu work overtime my fan goes faster obviously but when my cpu goes back to normal my fan still goes like mad untill i shutdown...it shouldnt do this right? anyone know why it does
<poningru> !build essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fab5freddy> gyaresu: it's back now.. thanks
<naut> poningru, thanks
<n2diy_> build-essintials
<gyaresu> fab5freddy: Oh. Database error. Yeah they seem to be having problems. probably a DDOS.
<stutsman> Ok... so how exactly do I go about compiling this stuff once I have downloaded the package?
<steffen_> hi, i need to emulate my mousebuttons with the keyboard in X.org. May someone suggest a program which I can use for that? F.E.: bind "Super"+y = Left Mouse . Thank you very much.
<n2diy_> steffen_: take a look in system-prefs
<n2diy_> steffen_: take a look in system-prefs-keyboard
<steffen_> n2diy_: well oh, I forgot to mention I am under IceWM. Old Laptop.
<reuben> question: how do i switch from kde to gnome
<n2diy_> steffen_: you don't have a system preferences menu?
<Shrimpy> IndygunFreak: same problem it does not allow anything larger. it allows smaller sizers. any clues?
<genii> reuben If you have both installed you normally select the session type from your login manager  (eg: kdm or gdm)
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: none at all.
<steffen_> n2diy_:No no system-prefs. I found some Programs but none of them is available for debian/ubuntu and none of them is compilable: xrebind xkeymouse (something like that)
<reuben> genii...this is my first install....should i reboot?
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: ui get the crappy one i have now and two smaller ones
<Marintia> Hi I can't install flash player for xubuntu any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: i have no idea why that is.
<genii> reuben Do you know if you installed the KDE or Gnome version of ubuntu?
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: let me try it one more time whre only the screen i want is selected
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n2diy_> steffen_: ok, check out the man page for loadkeys
<steffen_> n2diy_: One can bind key in IceWm but not the Mouse Buttons. I didn't found the command
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<steffen_> n2diy_ : thank you will do that
<Marintia> I did it thank you
<genii> reuben Anyhow, yes, after first install from the livecd you should reboot with the cd out so it boots up to the new system
<reuben> genii i installed 6.10 with gnome, did an update and add program and after the restart kde came up
<reuben> genii currently booting from hard disk
<genii> reuben So if you logout from the desktop, you should be able to choose the default session type (window manager) you want from the display manager
<genii> reuben You do not need to completely reboot
<Mat1> hello again everyone
<akao> so i have some fonts in just the straight .ttf format can i just past them in a particular directory to install?
<reuben> genii ok i'll try it
<Marintia> Thank you :)
<Marintia> I did it and works
<Indephysis> What's the package name for Beryl?
<ikonia> beryl I think
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Indephysis> In my defense there's often stuff like "Beryl-5.2.1.2.2.2.omelette.omelet.tomato.tomahto.i386.1.5"
<feryana> hi.... I bought a new computer... I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but when the live CD starts booting I receive this error, PCI Failed to allocate mem resource
<IndyGunFreak> Indephysis: thats just version numbers, what type of video card do you have?
<Indephysis> ... I made that up, but I'm on a Intel 810e
<IndyGunFreak> Indephysis: well, good luck getting beryl running
<Indephysis> Not very compatible? :(
<kungfugoat> I'm still looking for a good media player/organizer to replace mediamonkey
<Marintia> What is beryl ?
<feryana> hi.... I bought a new computer... I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but when the live CD starts booting I receive this error, PCI Failed to allocate mem resource
<Mat1> beryl is a really nice desktop environment, which looks like the default but has a lot of animation features
<hivemind> I for one can attest that Beryl is really, really perty.
<Mat1> lol it is
<test3> anyone here using fluxbox? where do you go to change your resolution?
<Marintia> matl and XGL ??
<ed1t> anybody have IBM Thinkpad R52 here?
<Motoko> how do I reconfigure the X Server?
<Motoko> something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-???
<Marintia> can i install beryl for xubuntu ?
<genii> Motoko: Yes.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> Motoko: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Motoko> thank you
<test3> anyone here using fluxbox? where do you go to change your resolution?
<feryana> omg
<ikonia> Marintia: never seen it on xfce
<ikonia> Marintia: never thought of that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b plex0r*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<ikonia> feryana: what ?
<feryana> I dont want to use vista...
<ikonia> feryana: then don't
<Marintia> ikonia:  then how can i try =?
<feryana> ikonia
<feryana> hi.... I bought a new computer... I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but when the live CD starts booting I receive this error, PCI Failed to allocate mem resource
<ikonia> Marintia: you could search the wiki for a guide
<ed1t> anybody know a site for Intel Pro Wireless 2915ABG drivers?
<stutsman> WOOHOOO I think I"m actually getting somewhere
<Xappe> test3: hmm, either edit your xorg.conf, or use xrandr I guess
<ikonia> ed1t: can you not use the intel 2200 drivers in ubuntu
<drew989> Hi is there anyone who could tell me the difference between the ubuntu DVD and ubuntu desktop cd?
<ed1t> ikonia how do i setup?
<T0B1A5Funky> drew989 one's bigger
<ikonia> drew989: the dvd has more packages on the disk so you don't have to download
<Mat1> the ubuntu dvd has a lot of extra packages
<jeff22> I can't get ubuntu to connect to the internet, is it possible to download packages on my xp and transfer them to ubuntu
<Mat1> yupp
<ikonia> jeff22: better to fix the problem
<T0B1A5Funky> jeff22: it's possible to connect to the internet, it may take a while, but yes, you can download certain packages.. it will take longer
<Mat1> but you might have problems with dependencies
<ikonia> jeff22: than do dodgy work arounds
<Marintia> ikonia:  it's possible :)
<ikonia> Marintia: thats great
<nowhere> Hi, ikonia, thanks a lot for your help (pointing me to the guide for installing ATI drivers). I have another questions though, are there pretty fonts available? Or something like ClearType? As it is now fonts are a little blurry. Or could the reason be that I have to install drivers for my TFT screen (SyncMaster 930BF)?
<Mat1> check out http://packages.ubuntu.com
<drew989> ohhh i see, yeah i have a dvd but it is scrached and i really dont want to download the enire 3+gigs again so i think i will fo for the cd and download what i need as i go
<Quintin> I need someone with a dual-core intel CPU and someone with a hyper-threading CPU to help me confirm a bug please.  Take about 5 minutes to do.
<ikonia> nowhere: no problem, and yes you can download fonts
<Quintin> nowhere: x should use subpixel rendering by default.
<T0B1A5Funky> what's the problem quintin?
<Ironman273> OK, so I'm trying to learn about commands using "man" in terminal.  So I learned my first command, now how do I get out of the manual?
<GMWeezel> How can I remove an application without killing it;s dependencies?
<Quintin> nowhere: system > prefs > fonts
<Quintin> Ironman273: man man, silly.
<Indephysis> If I run a full update will that update my core version?
<Quintin> Ironman273: 'q'
<pedro> hi
<T0B1A5Funky> your "core"??
<Ironman273> Quintin: D'oh!  Thanks.
<nowhere> I doubt fonts are the real issue though, as when browsing ofcourse they are specified by the webdesigner, and they are all 'blurry'.
<ed1t> anybody know a site for Intel Pro Wireless 2915ABG drivers?
<test3> anyone here using fluxbox? where do you go to change your resolution?
<Quintin> test3: /j #fluxbox
<Quintin> test3: I would guess in xorg.conf
<ikonia> ed1t: use the ipw2200 ones - they are part of ubuntu and should work
<kitche> test3: int he xorg.conf
<cables> My fonts in OpenOffice look ugly. However, all other apps render fonts just fine, as well as OpenOffice on windows. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Quintin> cables: /j #openoffice.org
<ed1t> ikonia its not working...i need to configure a WPA wireless network
<jeff22> how do I get ubuntu to connect to the internet? I have dial-up and an internal modem
<ikonia> ed1t: try configuring it
<ikonia> ed1t: can ubuntu even see your card
<Xappe> test3: .:02:41:54:. < Xappe> test3: hmm, either edit your xorg.conf, or use xrandr I guess
<T0B1A5Funky> Wireless Networking Question : ...I have Feisty Fawn installed, and it automatically picked up my wireless card, and it says it is doing "roaming" but i can't connect to my Wifi, what do i do?
<ed1t> ikonia i dunno...where would i find that?
<cables> Quintin, I'm inclined to think it's not just an OpenOffice problem. I use it on Windows and it looks fine. But I'll go ask there, too.
<ikonia> ed1t: look in the network configure tool under system--->administration
<Mat1> t0b1a5funky, #ubuntu+1, for feisty
<T0B1A5Funky> oh okay, thank you
<ed1t> ikonia yea it lists the card
<ed1t> there
<ikonia> ed1t: so configure it using the same interface
<ikonia> ed1t: that suggests your drivers are fine
<ed1t> ikonia i did but it doesnt work
<ed1t> my ethernet is not working either
<ikonia> ed1t: probably not your drivers then
<ed1t> i have Broadcom NetXtreme
<roler> is there a utility on the ubuntu edgy live cd that will copy one partition/drive to another drive? I know there is resizing software, just don't know if it copies too
<ikonia> roler: not really
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-br
<Marintia> How can I force a windows to close ?
<casey_> what is the beryl servers name?
<ed1t> ikonia alright lemme go back to ubuntu and check it out
<casey_> or how do i join?
<roler> can I just cp /dev/whatever to /dev/whatever?
<Mat1> go to system>administration>system monitors
<ikonia> roler: don't copy /dev
<feryana> Ubuntu 6.06 Installs on a Core 2 (the pc version)
<ikonia> roler: its dynamic creation from udev
<ikonia> feryana: ok
<feryana> ikonia ok what?
<ikonia> feryana: telling us ubuntu 6.06 install on core2
<feryana> Does Ubuntu 6.06 Installs on a Core 2, the pc version
<ikonia> ooh your asking does it
<ikonia> feryana: I don't think many chipsets are supported
<casey_> how do i get to the beryl server?
<feryana> ikonia what do you mean? That I can't use Ubuntu??
<kungfugoat> feryana: are you referring to core duo?
<Marintia> how can i force a windows to close ?!?!?!
<kitche> casey_: what do you mean you mean their channel?
<casey_> yeah
<kitche> casey_: /j beryl
<feryana> kungfugoat yes, I bought a core due
<feryana> due
<Ironman273> What's the command to download stuff?  Isn't it "sudo get-apt install " or something like that?
<omeil> Can someone please tell me the command to copy from a folder to the /bin folder?
<ikonia> feryana: I mean that a lot of the chipsets are not supported under 6.06
<nathanael> "sudo apt-get install"
<ikonia> omeil: cp -R $source $dest
<omeil> ikonia: thx
<Ironman273> nathanael: So that's right?
<nathanael> read again:
<nathanael> "sudo apt-get install"
<casey_> kitche: it says that that channel doesnt exist when i try and go there
<nathanael> not "get-apt"
<kitche> casey_: #beryl try it
<Ironman273> nathanael: Oh I had it backwards, thanks
<Cooner750> I need an answer quick. Is it possible to edit the GRUB configuration on the Master Boot Record of the hard drive from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<nathanael> np
<feryana> ikonia and 6.10 ?
<nathanael> yes
<ikonia> feryana: think its better - but not perfect
<casey_> kitche: type in #beryl?
<ikonia> feryana: not tried it myself but less people complain about it, but some still do
<nathanael> You need to mount your boot partition first, though
<kitche> casey_: /j #beryl
<genii> Yes you can run the grub-install friom the livecd
<Cooner750> How?
<kitche> I forgot the #
<nowhere> So, other then picking other fonts (doesn't seem to be the problem). Any suggestion on what I can try to make all fonts less blurry? With ATI Radeon 9600 and Samsung Syncmaster 930BF (using fglrx driver and dapper drake) .
<genii> !mbr reinstall
<ubotu> mbr: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<cables> nowhere, are you using a VGA connection to an LCD monitor?
<genii> bah ubotu
<casey_> kitche:thanks
<Cooner750> genii: How do I re-configure MBR just so that I can get it to stop throwing Error 22?
<jeff22> how do I get ubuntu to connect to the internet? I have dial-up and an internal modem
<nowhere> cables: No I use a digital cable, that was your question right? Haven't changed anything since swtching from Windows (no blurry things :) )
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell jeff22 about dialup | jeff22, see the private message from ubotu.
<nathanael> Get Broadband
<cables> nowhere, DVI or VGA?
<kitche> !dialup | jeff22
<ubotu> jeff22: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<cables> nowhere, check your font smoothing settings, something may be set incorrectly
<genii> Cooner750 You may want to look up the command syntax for grub-install  ... you will have to specify the /boot partition for it to work right
<Cooner750> genii: I dont really have the time
<genii> Cooner750 Well, reinstall then
<Cooner750> genii: If the Ubuntu installer would work, I would
<nowhere> Cables: It's a DVI cable. Under fonts I found a Subpixel smoothing setting, enabled it - but didn't really change anything as far as I could tell.
<genii> Cooner750 If you are trying to use the livecd then make sure the system you are trying to run it on has > 192Mb ram or it will fail miserably every time. Otherwise use the alternate install cd
<cables> nowhere, is it just fonts?
<detectiveinspekt> suddenly apache php module isn't working anymore
<Cooner750> How do I just mount the main hard drive then, and edit the GRUB config?
<ikonia> detectiveinspekt: define not working
<detectiveinspekt> firefox always trys to download a file
<ikonia> detectiveinspekt: whats the url
<detectiveinspekt> sorry its only a private server, not intending it to be public
<nowhere> cables: Seems to be just fonts, but when I go to google for example the radio buttons look blurry too.
<Cooner750> /dev/sda is the main drive. How can I edit the GRUB config?
<nowhere> cables: Would sending you a screenshot make sense?
<detectiveinspekt> I just know that the php mod has stoped working
<cables> nowhere, I was going to ask that.
<Ironman273> Where does Wine appear once installed?
<genii> Cooner750 Before the mbr got messed up was it loading fine?
<xeon`10> :( who wants to help me w/ ati stuff for edgy
<ikonia> detectiveinspekt: is apache running
<detectiveinspekt> yep i can see the default page
<Cooner750> genii: Yes, I accidently deleted an ext3 partition that GRUB was 'using'. And Now I get Error 22. I just need to remove that entry from GRUB
<xeon`10> every time i get to a certain point in the ati driver install process i get to the "check if direct rendering is yes" part and it's always "no"
<cables> nowhere, can I pm you an email address?
<Cooner750> Is there anything I can do?
<feryana> Does any one has a core duo running Ubuntu????
<nowhere> cables: Yes please :)
<genii> Cooner750 I hope it wasn't your / partition. Anyhow, sda will have some subpartition that you need to mount like sda1 or sda2 whatever. Likely sda1. So you mount it someplace like /mnt/sda (you need to mkdir /mnt/sda first for this example). Then edit the file /mnt/sda/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Marintia> Hi how can I connect my xubuntu automatically to internet? is using a wireless card
<Marintia> but when i reboot i need to configure everything again
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I am running ubuntu on an HP Nc6230 laptop, and it loses sound to the speakers (headphones work) after any suspend / resume; though this can be fixed with a hibernate.
<orangey> any ideas?
<xeon`10> can someone help me to install the ati drivers???? it never works the right way
<Iced_Kirby> Guys, I have  a NTFS drive. I defrag'd it a lot of times. Now do I make a partition? Or do I just run the installer?
<ikonia> !ati >xeon`10
<yell0w> hey all, what's the chance that a debian package works for ubuntu ? it's not gonna break anything right ?
<ikonia> yell0w: slim
<omeil> has anyone tried that before http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/#notes
<SaveFerris> Hey all, when I install things like the freeware games through synaptic, nothing happens after it "installs" them.... any ideas?
<yell0w> ikonia, have you tried installing jedit ?
<ikonia> nope
<genii> Cooner750 But a saner idea would be to instead just do:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sda1       (if sda1 was the partition with /boot directory in it)
<Iced_Kirby> Guys, I have a NTFS drive. I defrag'd it a lot of times. Now do I make a partition? Or do I just run the installer? How do I make a partition? How big should it be? How many partitions should I make?
<ikonia> SaveFerris: you have to run them after install
<StoneNote> SaveFerris, what do you want to happen automagically?
<nowhere> cables can you come #cables ?
<Cooner750> genii: I see not 'boot' directory in /dev/sda1
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: the partition size is up to you
<yell0w> ikonia, how can i make a debian binary usable by ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: the installer walks you through making a partition
<cables> Marintia, can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<cables> !paste | Marintia
<ubotu> Marintia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: It does?
<StoneNote> bueller? anyone? bueller? bueller? anyone?
<ikonia> yell0w: debian is not mean to be used by ubuntu
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: yes
<makuseru> when i try to play a avi or wmv in konqueror it says i need the "netscape plugin" what exactly is it i need? and where can i get it?
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: So I just run the installer?
<yell0w> ikonia, i can't compile from source
<yell0w> lol
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: you boot from the install cd and run installers
<ikonia> yell0w: ok - don't build from source then
<SaveFerris> hah, nice stonenote
<orangey> hey all!
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: I'm in Ubuntu right now, I'm on it through the CD
<Cooner750> How do I mount an NTFS partition
* ikonia takes care of saveferris's car
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: Do I double click the install icon?
<orangey> I'm having some trouble with my HP NC6230 laptop - it won't play sound through the speakers after a suspend / resume.
<orangey> any ideas?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: what do you normally do to launch an application
<Marintia> cable how can i go here : /etc/network/interfaces
<esaym> what's a good front end for LAME?
<yell0w> ikonia, uhmm so what should i do ? can't compile from source, not in repository, but there's a debian package ?
<ikonia> yell0w: ask a package maintainer to build you a package
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: Well, I wanted to know if you meant installer as in on the desktop or on the boot menu
<Cooner750> Is anyone going to answer?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: the installer on the boot menu takes you to the desktop you're in - so what do you think
<ikonia> Cooner750: no
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: I double click the installer?
<cables> Marintia, do alt-f2 and type "gedit /etc/network/interfaces". Also, please put my full IRC nick, cables, in front of messages meant for me. You can use <tab> to autocomplete IRC nicknames.
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: why don't you try it
<Quintin> esaym: there is one with ubuntu.  apps > video >
<Cooner750> ikonia: I dont need your two cents worth
<ikonia> Cooner750: then don't ask
<Marintia> The command "/etc/network/interfaces" failed to run:
<Marintia> Failed to execute child process "/etc/network/interfaces" (Permission denied)
<Quintin> Cooner750: same way you mount anything else
<omeil> does anyone know how to install this http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/#notes
<nnliu> hi, i have no clue why, but everytime i open a window instead of it coming up it always stays in thebackround. any1 know how to fix this?
<cables> !paste | Marintia
<Quintin> Marintia: use 'sudo
<ubotu> Marintia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<esaym> Quintin: I use Kubuntu
<Cooner750> Quintin: It says permission denied when I try to change directories to it, /mnt/sda2
<Quintin> Cooner750: that's not a directory, that's a block device.
<ikonia> Cooner750: you need to mount it with user permissions
<cables> Marintia, my mistake. Do alt-f2 and paste in this command: "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: Is that sarcasm? Just tell me. You could be sending me into a trap to destroy my PC
<ikonia> Quintin: no a block device is /dev/sda2
<Quintin> ah, /mnt/sda2, oops
<cables> Marintia, and be sure to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: I told you to read the docs - id you don't know how to launch the installer - you've not read the docs
<ikonia> Quintin: easy to miss
<Marintia> cables:  i did nothin appears
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: I did read the docs
<Cooner750> 'only root can do that'
<SaveFerris> Alrighty, so how do I run a program that's been "installed" by synaptic?
<cables> !wpa > nowhere
<Indephysis> Hahahah, I'm on a year and a half old copy of Ubuntu
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: don't believe you - if you don't know how to launch the installer - you've not read the docs
<cables> Marintia, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Indephysis> I just updated the sources list and I think my update manager had a seizure
<ikonia> SaveFerris: find it on the menu or the file system
<Marintia> Yes cables
<ikonia> Cooner750: only root can cd into that dir ?
<ikonia> Cooner750: is that the error
<cables> Marintia, open a terminal and do "ls /etc/network | grep interfaces". You can paste a command into the terminal using ctrl-shift-v.
<Cooner750> ikonia: trying to mount /dev/sda2 to /mnt/sda2 with normal permissions. Using sudo, it works, but when I try to cd to /mnt/sda2 it says permission denied.
<Cooner750> ikonia: /dev/sda2 is an NTFS partition
<ikonia> Cooner750: you need to mount it with user option
<ikonia> so that none root users can use it
<Marintia> cables done
<Marintia> nothin appear
<Marintia> torro@torro-desktop:~$ ls /etc/network | grep interfaces
<Marintia> interfaces
<Marintia> torro@torro-desktop:~$
<cables> Marintia, you're not putting the command into the alt-f2 window correctly.
<Cooner750> I need to get this computer fixed
<Marintia> you said terminal
<ikonia> Cooner750: whats the problem with it
<cables> Marintia, do this: "sudo less /etc/network/interfaces"
<Cooner750> ikonia: GRUB -- states Error 22
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/d-i-intro.html It doesn't say how to launch the installer, it just says how it works
<ikonia> ughhh
<Marintia> without " right? >> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Marintia> true ?
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: See, I told you I read it
<Prometheum> Hello, can I ask feisty questions here or is there a channel for that?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: I've not read it - I'm not in the mood
<Marintia> Done cables works now !
<ikonia> Prometheum: ubuntu+1 for fesity
<Prometheum> thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<sayers> does the ubuntu bot know how to install Nvidia Drivers?
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acid_phyre> anyone here ever install beryl?
<cables> Marintia, can you go to the folder /etc/network (put that into alt-f2) then paste that into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ikonia> !nvidia >sayers
<Marintia> I doing it cables :)
<eontasticness_> ahoy
<acid_phyre> anyone in here ever try to install beryl?
<eontasticness_> does the Server edition of Ubuntu allow you to set up Raid5/Raid6 software raid during installation?
<ikonia> acid_phyre: yes
<acid_phyre> did u get it done?
<Indephysis> There's a beryl channel, acid_phyre
<ikonia> eontasticness_: I think so
<ikonia> acid_phyre: yes
<Marintia> cables: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7597/
<sayers> The ubuntu bot can't hold a conversation near as well as the Debian bot.
<acid_phyre> which is that channel
<acid_phyre> #beryl?
<cables> Marintia, thanks, hold on
<eontasticness_> ikonia: i just want to know before i bother with reloading my server with ubuntu-server
<eontasticness_> i cant find any info on it
<omeil> umm i need to copy all of the contents of this folder /home/omeil/captive/F into /bin but the /F folder has a /bin folder in it . will it just copy all of the flies in the /bin folder or will it delete the files in there?
<Marintia> cables:  thank you
<eontasticness_> even on the ubuntu forums
<ikonia> omeil: I gave you the exact command to use
<omeil> ikonia: its just there is folders in the /F file that are the same as /bin. it won't delete any thing will it?
<ikonia> eontasticness_: I think it does
<ikonia> omeil: it will put the /F folder and everything beneath it into /bin
<ikonia> omeil: so you'll have /bin/F/bin
<cables> Marintia, it looks right. I'm not sure why it's not saving your settings.
<Marintia> cables: ok :) well thank you very much :)
<omeil> ikonia: doh how do i delete a file in the / folder?
<ikonia> omeil: rm
<don_jr> could I get some help setting up an ftp server with ubuntu?
<cables> Marintia, no problem. I'm sorry I couldn't figure out the problem.
<Marintia> np :)
<UsuRpergoat> when Ubuntu is installed I do not set a root password.  what is the default pw for root?
<sgtmattbaker> I have an nvidia videocard with the latest nvidia-glx driver installed.  I want to set up a dual-monitor.. should I use TwinView?
<a5benwillis_> userund: There is no root password
<Ironman273> What's with the error "The CUPS server could not be contacted"?
<silwenae> UsuRpergoat: the password you used when you installed ubuntu the first time for your main user
<a5benwillis_> UsuRpergoat: There is no root password
<genii> UsuRpergoat: There is no default root pw ... it is locked out by default. To do anything requiring root access use sudo instead
<a5benwillis_> use your password when sudo'ing
<Ironman273> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cogitatus> I'm trying to compile the newest alsa driver from source and get "No Rule to make target 'modules'." after it enters /usr/.
<don_jr> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<cogitatus> I'm assuming it can't find a required make file somewhere?
<cables> Marintia, keep asking here, someone else who's more familiar with this will probably be able to figure out the problem.
<a5benwillis_> sgtmattbaker: You can use twinview. Its fairly easy to set up using the nvidia-config utility
<ikonia> cogitatus: it shouldn't be going into /use
<nnliu> hi, i have no clue why, but everytime i open a window instead of it coming up it always stays in thebackround. any1 know how to fix this?
<UsuRpergoat> some things require being logged in as root.  i have enabled the root account.   but there is no pw?
<ikonia> cogitatus: there are no make files in /usr
<ikonia> UsuRpergoat: you've been told - there is no root password
<ikonia> !root >usurpergoat
<ikonia> !sudo >usurpergoat
<dr_willis> UsuRpergoat,  how did you 'enable it' it really wasent disabled.. it just has no password. so you cant login to root directly by default.
<sgtmattbaker> nice
<UsuRpergoat> im sorry. i am new and am still try to grasp basic linux.
<UsuRpergoat> trying*
<ikonia> !root >usurpergoat
<ikonia> !sudo >usurpergoat
<cogitatus> ikonia, I figured; any clue as to where i should direct it?
<UsuRpergoat> ikonia: gottcha
<cogitatus> there's a bunch of different /modules/ directories.
<ikonia> cogitatus:  you shouldn't have to direct it
<pirothezero> how can i set permissions on my hellanzb downloads to my user and have it hit every subdirectory/file ? sudo chmod 777 /directorypath *?
<ikonia> cogitatus: the make file in the source root should know what to do
<cogitatus> ah...so i should be make'ing my kernel?
<ikonia> cogitatus: no
<ikonia> cogitatus: you should be making alsa
<EdgEy> piro use -r
<pirothezero> ya figured there was a switch fro it
<UsuRpergoat> ikonia: so before i type a command that requires root, i should type sudo. eg:  $ sudo make install     ?
<EdgEy> though you may need chgrp/chown username
<ikonia> UsuRpergoat: yes
<a5benwillis_> pirothezero: Yes, chmod the /home/username/usenet directory
<ed1t> how do i setup WPA wireless network ?
<cogitatus> ikonia; i'm running the makefile in the alsa dir
<cogitatus> i've already ./configure'd
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: I'm at the prepare partitions part of the installer, I had to chose manual, (that's what is says in the docs) Now what do I do? Do I go to my NTFS drive and click resize?
<ikonia> cogitatus: well - something is wrong, probably with your configure if its looking in /usr
<a5benwillis_> then all files extracted will have proper permissions
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: up to you
<UsuRpergoat> ikonia: great, thank you for your patients
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: well, the unallocated part says only 7MB
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: ok
<cogitatus> ikonia, i tried modifying configure.h - where the variable pointing to /usr used by the makefile is set - but it didn't affect the configure exec...
<cogitatus> i tried remaking it and that didn't work
<a5benwillis_> Has anyone figured out a way to have hellanzb run automatically at login without a terminal window?
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: And I want to keep windows XP.
<ikonia> cogitatus: don't change any headers
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: ok
<stutsman> Is it bad if you get an error when trying to do ./configure?
<cogitatus> ikonia: rgr, heh
<whta> hey, are there any disc-mounting tools like daemon tools that I can use for ubuntu? i have some iso files i need mounted but don't want to burn them.
<cogitatus> ikonia: i'm still new to drivers
<ikonia> cogitatus: ok
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<ikonia> cogitatus: get support from the alsa lists/irc/forums
<omeil> !iso >whta
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: So, it says I need at least 2GB. Do I take around that from the NTFS drive?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: up to you
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: But if I don't...?
<a5benwillis_> Has anyone figured out a way to have hellanzb run automatically at login without a terminal window?
<llama32> i've got an mp3 i need to burn, but serpentine crashes when i add it... totem also crashes if i try to open it... any suggestions?
<cogitatus> ikonia: probably a better idea. thanks.
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: up to you
<eontasticness_> hmm hopefully the server install didnt just nuke my raid6
<eontasticness_> heh
<King_Creole> Hi! Anyone know a good video editing app for Linux?
<gopnik> who know an good bittorrent client..
<gopnik> =] 
<whta> omeil: with the mounting command, what would i put for mount point?
<lufis> gopnik: the newer versions of ktorrent rock my socks
<ayyub> I've been having an installation problem for a while, since 6.06. I downloaded 6.10 today, and tried to install it on my desktop. Both 6.06 a while ago and 6.10 now give me trouble installing. I'll start up the installation, and once the load screen finishes, the screen will go black, flash the _, and then give me a long message, each line starting with [17179695.908000] . I'm afraid I don't...
<ayyub> ...know how to interpret the rest of the messages.
<eontasticness_> King_Creole: cinelerra is the closest thing to "good" that linux has to offer in terms of video editing
<gopnik> lufis: can i run it on ubuntu?
<lufis> gopnik: yup
<gopnik> can ktorrent create torrents?:)
<n73n53> looking for some help with my wireless
<lufis> gopnik: think so
<King_Creole> eontasticness_, thx! will look for it in google!
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: What do I do after I take the # GB from the NTFS drive?
<eontasticness_> King_Creole: yeah it does what i need
<HLM> brb
<chuckf_> whta: I make a directory in my home dir called 'iso' for the mount point
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: up to you
<King_Creole> eontasticness_, on my xp box, i use Magix and it's very good. That's the last piece of software that keeps me from completely switching to linux
<Iced_Kirby> ikonia: I read the docs. It says I should either make one or two partitions. What do you recommend?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: up to you
<Taco|king> does every single person in here use ubuntu?
* Valroadie slaps [H5N1]  with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps [JAPS] ph1L with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps [L30N]  with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps [PUPPETS] Gonzo with a large trout
* Valroadie slaps ^phillip with a large trout
<ed1t> how do i setup WPA network?
<a5benwillis_> Taco|king: Yes
<stutsman> I need help with using ./configure
<Taco|king> interesting
<lufis> stutsman: what's the issue?
* Taco|king gives [H5N1]  a taco
* Taco|king gives [JAPS] ph1L a taco
<stutsman> lufis: I'm trying to install the ntfs-3g thing...
<a5benwillis_> Taco|king: This is the busiest chan on this server. A close one with ##linux
<King_Creole> Taco|king, I have used suse redhat and debian before. now ubuntu edgy
<ayyub> I use FreeBSD, trying to switch.
<stutsman> lufis: I got all the way to the part where you use ./configure but it returns a file or directory not found error
<lufis> stutsman: are you using cvs?
<eontasticness_> why would you want to switch from freebsd
<ayyub> No real reason, I just wanted to check out Ubuntu.
<ayyub> I love me my FreeBSD.
<stutsman> lufis: cvs????
<BakSlash> LonerVamp - You on?
<lufis> stutsman: did you download a release tarball or whaTR?
<eontasticness_> it runs pretty much the same software as bsd only it's more resource hungry :)
<lufis> -r
<eontasticness_> heh
<ayyub> hehe
<stutsman> lufis: the file I downloaded is ntfs-3g-1.0.tgz
<lufis> stutsman: ah, okay. did you cd to the extracted directory?
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper
<diego> hola
<stutsman> yes
<lufis> stutsman: and it says file not found when you run ./configure?
<shwag> where do I get the madwifi drivers ?
<stutsman> lufis: I'm in the right directory and when I do a dir I see the file there... but yes I get the return of file or direcotry not found
<cables> shwag, they're built in
<lufis> stutsman: hm. run ./autogen.sh
<shwag> cables: i dont see anything under iwconfig though
<atomikulinux> Good VNC server for windows and VNC client for linux? One with sound n stuff.
<cables> shwag, then it's something else.
<ayyub> Anyone have any ideas regarding my installation problem?
<stutsman> lufis: I get this -    bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<diego> buena
<lufis> stutsman: weird. is this a binary release?
<cables> atomikulinux, vnc doesn't have sound. You need something besides vnc for sound.
<ed1t> i installed network-manager but the wireless icon isnt showing up
<shwag> cables: eh?  what else could it be ?
<atomikulinux> cables, i think realvnc has sound
<cables> ed1t, add "nm-applet" to your startup
<atomikulinux> but you gotta pay
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper
<cables> atomikulinux, quite possible. I really don't know.
<atomikulinux> okay then :)
<ed1t> cables, how do i do that?
<stutsman> lufis: To be honest with you, I'm not sure. I'm following directions from a website I was sent to on here. I'm completely new to linux and I just want to be able to access my mp3s from my windows hard disk
<cables> shwag, I don't know... but modify your question and people here might know the answer
<Marintia> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf why doesn't work ?
<Marintia> command not found
<lufis> stutsman: ah, okay. one second
<stutsman> ok
<cables> ed1t, first do alt-f2 and run nm-applet
<ikonia> stutsman: just mount it read only then - you don't need ntfs3g for that
<antiNeo> has anyone gotten rosegarden to work? it doesn't seem to be humanly possible
<cables> Marintia, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Marintia> xubuntu
<cables> Marintia, there's your answer
<Marintia> then how can i do it :p ?
<lufis> stutsman: can you link me to the guide you're following?
<ayyub> It's <g>edit.
<ed1t> cables, did that
<shwag> What do I have to do to get wifi working on a MacBook with Ubuntu Edgy.
<stutsman> ikonia: how do I go about doing that though? I can see the drive, but it won't let me access it.
<a5benwillis_> Marintia:  gedit is only fot gnome
<cables> ed1t, if that works, you can add it to your startup in System>Preferences>Sessions
<ikonia> stutsman: man mount
<nnliu> hi, i have no clue why, but everytime i open a window instead of it coming up it always stays in thebackround. any1 know how to fix this?
<ed1t> cables, it didnt work
<nnliu> hi, i have no clue why, but everytime i open a window instead of it coming up it always stays in thebackround. any1 know how to fix this?
<ikonia> stutsman: everything you need it built in aleady
<nnliu> oops
<ikonia> already
<nnliu> sry
<Marintia> a5benwillis_:  then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf what  i need to use?
<cables> ed1t, it didn't show up?
<ed1t> no
<lemonsCC> Marintia: try replacing gedit with mousepad
<cables> ed1t, do you have a notification area applet on your panel?
<lemonsCC> !mousepad
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 508 kB
<a5benwillis_> Marintia: Try nano, pico or vi
<Marintia> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stutsman> lufis: Here is the link. I'm using the entry dated July 29th from Felix
<lemonsCC> Marintia: should do the trick
<Marintia> works thank you
<Marintia> :)))))))))
<craigbass1976> Hey folks, I've another linux convert this week, and she's using Ubuntu.
<stutsman> lufis: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<whta> i can't get my rollercoaster tycoon setup.exe to run in wine :( what tragedy!
<nowhere> Hello, my fonts in Ubuntu look really ugly. As far as I can tell, resolution is correct, font settings are correct, and drivers are succesfully installed. I have also compared a screenshot cables friendly provided to me, it indicated something is wrong at my setup. Any idea's on what I could do/try to fix it?
<whta> off to the wine channel
<cables> craigbass1976, good job!
<cables> craigbass1976, that wasn't meant to be sarcastic, if you're wondering...
<stutsman> ikonia: ok but how do I do that?
<lufis> stutsman: did the original directions not work?
<craigbass1976> She runs a distribution company!!!  Epson LX-300+ doesn't work so well, so she'll print invoices on a windows box still.
<lufis> stutsman: these entail compiling from src, not something someone new to linux wants to do
<stutsman> lufis: not really, the links the original directions used for me to download the files and such were dead.
<lufis> stutsman: one sec
<cables> ed1t, make sure you have a notification area applet on one of your panels.
<ed1t> cables, can i PM you?
<craigbass1976> cables, s'ok.  I'm pumped.  In addition to switching to linux, she'll be using a FIFO inventorying system I made with bash and mysql
<navreet> anyone here use money management software?
<cables> ed1t, sure.
<ed1t> cables, i do
<craigbass1976> navreet, why do you ask?
<cables> ed1t, I don't know how much I'll be able to help you though
<navreet> craigbass1976, wanted to know if kmymoney or jgnash would be able to import my account history from the web
<stutsman> lufis: I guess its ok then that I"m completely lost at this point. I was feeling kind of dumb there for a secound.
<navreet> also, which one was better
<ayyub> craigbass1976, nice
<craigbass1976> How does it export from the web?  Some weird format, or can you get it in .csv?
<lufis> stutsman: nah. try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Marintia> what mean to the bottom of the file
<craigbass1976> ayyub, I've got a sourceforge page for Openinvoice, but haven't yet uploaded files.
<Marintia> in the top? when start the file ?
<stutsman> lufis: should I do anything to undo what I have already done?
<a5benwillis_> Marintia: What are you trying to do?
<lemonsCC> Marintia: bottom of the file ....keep scrolling =P
<Marintia> And finally, add the following to the bottom of the file, unless it already exists elsewhere:
<lufis> stutsman: what have you done?
<Marintia> keep scrolling down or op?
<Marintia> up right ?=
<lemonsCC> Marintia: down
<runtime> ever wonder what would happen if all 893 people in this room said something at once?
<Marintia> thank you
<a5benwillis_> runtime: Sometimes they do.
<lemonsCC> runtime: it would die
<sayers> Ubuntu is nice. I like it now that I got it all working.
<a5benwillis_> I can barely keep us
<a5benwillis_> up
<Akuma_> how do i give make a dir writable? chmod u+w log/ doesnt change anything .. ?
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<sayers> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<stutsman> lufis: Well I believe I have successfully installed fuse
<pirothezero> anyway to force mouse accel to a certain level? i was playing with the slider in gnome and its stuck on the lowest setting, i can't do anything =/
<lufis> Akuma_: try sudo chmod u+w log/ -R
<Hagane> VoX are you the same person as vox 574?
<sayers> !msg sayers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg sayers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runtime> eclipse!
<runtime> + ECJ
<sayers> grr. How do I get in a private mesege with him
<sayers> Dont want to spam the channel
<cables> !register | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lemonsCC> tpye /m
<stutsman> lufis: and I got to the point in that guide I showed you to where you have to do the ./compile for the ntfs-3g
<lufis> stutsman: ah, okay
<MooCows> i'm just done installing Edgy Eft alt CD, it asked for a user name & password.. i cant log in
<MooCows> pls help :)
<lemonsCC> ubuntu // ubuntu doesnt work?
<stutsman> lufis: okay so I ran the gedit command and a window popped up. I am assuming I am just adding one of those lines to the bottom of everything and then save and close the file.
<Akuma_> lufis: thanks
<lufis> stutsman: yes
<lufis> stutsman: just follow it from the beginning. reinstalling anything won't hurt
<MooCows> how do i log in on 1st boot of Edgy?
<lufis> MooCows: did you not set up username/password in the installation?
<ayyub> Why would Ubuntu fail to get past the initial stage of the installation? It shows a long messed that I'm unable to really interpret after it gets past the loading bar.
<cables> MooCows, you should have set a password in the install
<EdgEy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ayyub> message*, not messed
<stutsman> lufis: interesting... even though I got the file to come up, in the terminal window though I get the following error:  "
<stutsman> (gedit:2339): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<stutsman> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<lufis> stutsman: yeah, that's normal... don't worry about it
<stutsman> ok
<TrickFinlay2> hey guys whats a good matlab/mathmatica like program for ubuntu
<TrickFinlay2> hey Oompa` are you on nw.net
<pirothezero> imo there isn't a good one TrickFinlay2
<pirothezero> not that comes close to either of those
<craigbass1976> What do people know about broadcom wireless cards and dapper?  I've got it running in Fedora, and am going to try it our with a dapper livecd, but just curious before I get my hands dirty
<MooCows> lufis: it only asked for a password & verify password.. it didnt asked for a username during installation
<lufis> MooCows: hmm
<TrickFinlay2> pirothezero: any ideas?
<lemonsCC> MooCows: did it ask for your full name?
<craigbass1976> Actually, let's leave it a mystery for a bit.  See you guys in a little while if all goes well.
<pirothezero> no =//
<stutsman> lufis: do I want to go for the automatic configuration?
<hivemind> Excuse me, how can I search for a package that is installed on my system?
<lemonsCC> MooCows: double "hmm"
<MooCows> lemonsCC: it only asked for computer name.. and on the login screen... it is there on the lower right corner
<hivemind> Er
<hivemind> Screw it, I'll use synaptic
<MooCows> i thought i missed the username part.. so i installed it again and the same..
<lemonsCC> reboot into recovery console and add a user
<Megaqwerty> how do I delete gpg keys?
<MooCows> or did i really nissed something
<Ironman273> How can I make Gaim start at boot?
<lemonsCC> Ironman273: add it to your sessions list
<MooCows> lemonsCC: how do i do it? :: reboot to recovery console?
<lemonsCC> Ironman273: system >prefs >session >startup programs
<Ironman273> lemonsCC: Where are programs installed? (so I can browse to it)
<whta> to unmount an iso, can i use the same syntax with the mount command, but umount instead of mount?
<lemonsCC> MooCows: reboot and hold on
<stutsman> lufis: I got to the part where you run the sudo apt-get install ntfs-config command and I get the following error:
<lemonsCC> Ironman273: they are all over ill find it
<burepe> Is CAS sever not in the repos?
<stutsman> Reading package lists... Done
<stutsman> Building dependency tree... Done
<stutsman> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<stutsman> stutsman@stutsman-linux:~$
<hivemind> :O
<lufis> stutsman: i really don't know. i've never done it before. it sounds like a safe bet, so go ahead i guess
<hivemind> What is the ubuntu-desktop package do?
<lemonsCC> MooCows: when you see the grub menu  it will say recovery mode
<MooCows> lemonsCC: i'm sorry... what would i hold on the keyboard?
<MooCows> i'm really new to linux
<lemonsCC> MooCows: second choice
<hivemind> What does* the ubuntu-desktop package do?
<lufis> stutsman: did you add the right repositories/
<lufis> hivemind: it's a meta-package
<stutsman> lufis: I just added one.
<lemonsCC> MooCows: i was telling you to wait a minute...i wanted to check something
<sayers> Does anyone know of any REALLY GREAT callender packages?
<Megaqwerty> how do I delete my expired gpg keys?
<lufis> stutsman: why only one?
<hivemind> lufis, meaning?
<MooCows> lemonsCC: oh.. ok :)
<hivemind> lufis, Is it safe to remove?
<lemonsCC> MooCows: just restart and you should see a text list...one of the options will say (recovery mode)
<lufis> hivemind: uh, no..
<Bipolar> sayers: what are you referring to as "calendar packages"?
<hivemind> Hm.
<pirothezero> heres one for anyone: take MooCows for example and the countless people like him everyday is there a onestop definitive general linux usage guide somewhere on how to use it, i type terms into google and I get crap
<stutsman> lufis: at this point it won't let me go on.
<MooCows> lemonsCC: after the recovery mode, what would i do?
<Megaqwerty> sayers: Mozilla has a good one...hold on...
<sayers> Bipolar : Just a calendar that does a nice easy to read job of letting me mark events and todo's etc...
<lemonsCC> Ironman273: just a second..i am starting my comp
<mcp_> look for lightining extension for thunderbird
<MooCows> cables: i'm sorry i cant PM you
<MooCows> :)
<lufis> hivemind: a meta-package isn't software itself, it lists software to install... when you install the meta package it installs whatever is specified in it. ubuntu-desktop is a bunch of software for the desktop
<Bipolar> sayers: ah... Kontact (KDE), Evolution (Gnome)
<cables> MooCows, is the answer yes or no?
<MooCows> i'm not Ted
<BakSlash> LonerVamp, You around?
<MooCows> :)
<stutsman> lufis: when I run the next command "gksu ntfs-config I get the errror: "sudo: nfts-config: command not found
<Bipolar> sayers: as a KDE user, I say Kontact kicks evolutions butt.
<lufis> stutsman: re-edit the repositories
<hivemind> lufis, Well. I'm trying to remove the original bittorrent that came with ubuntu
<stutsman> ok
<lufis> stutsman: add all three
<Ironman273> lemonsCC: You're on IRC with your computer off?  Your tux-fu is strong.
<cables> MooCows, I have a friend named Ted. Every SN or email he has has a cow reference. And he's new to Linux :)
<MooCows> lemonsCC: how could i add a new username & password through recovery?
<lufis> hivemind: oh, yeah, it's safe to uninstall if it's listed as a dependency
<Megaqwerty> sayers: Sunbird is the name, but there isn't a package for it
<sayers> bipolar : It's still possible to get KDE ontop of Gnome , I know I used to be able to at Debian
<Marintia> kdesu kwrite /usr/bin/startberyl.sh
<Marintia> is a command ? and works in xubuntu ?
<sayers> Bipolar : I liked Kontact
<Bipolar> sayers: yes, that is true. :)
<hivemind> lufis, no, the strange thing is that it is not.
<cables> Marintia, that works in Kubuntu.
<Bipolar> sayers: well then, there you go :)
<lemonsCC> Ironman273: two comps =P  the command is "gaim" just use that
<hivemind> "The following packages will be REMOVED:
<hivemind>   gnome-btdownload ubuntu-desktop
<hivemind> "
<Marintia> for xubuntu ?? how should do
<sayers> Bipolar : but I also like Gnome :-)
<lufis> hivemind: what?
<MooCows> cables: i do cows too.. but i'm not ted
<Marintia> what should do
<cables> MooCows, I know that now :)
<LonerVamp> BakSlash, yes
<sayers> nothing apt-cache search can't do
<Ironman273> lemonsCC: Thanks.  That's easy
<Bipolar> sayers: If you're looking for a groupware server that works really well with Kontact, check out Citadel.
<lemonsCC> MooCows: adduser <username>
<whta> to unmount an iso, can i use the same syntax with the mount command, but umount instead of mount?
<Mitsui_Sam> can anyone help me with hibernate in a laptop??
<Bipolar> sayers: there are Citadel packages for ubuntu too.
<BakSlash> thnks for the heads up on this irc
<hivemind> lufis, Well. It's wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well, for some reason..
<cables> !hibernate | Mitsui_Sam
<ubotu> mitsui_sam: hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<lemonsCC> Ironman273: sorry i took a bit i was rebooting
<lufis> hivemind: yeah, because it's listed in ubuntu-desktop. don't worry about it
<cables> Mitsui_Sam, sorry, that wasn't that helpful
<erko> hi
<ayyub> When installing: [17179689.176000]  <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<ayyub> :(
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me how to delete my old gpg keys?
<Meshezabeel> anyone else having problems with firefox just closing down all of a sudden?
<hivemind> lufis, Ah! Thank you
<lufis> :)
<MooCows> lemonsCC: thanks.. i'll try that
<stutsman> lufis: here is the problem I don't have the ntfs-config package at all
<Mitsui_Sam> cables, when I try to hibernate I see a codec ready: codec is not ready [0x700000] 
<cafuego_> ayyub: That's a crash, a bad one.
<lemonsCC> MooCows: it will ask you for the password but wont show you it
<lemonsCC> MooCows: just type it
<MooCows> btw, the PC i installed with is on the other side of the room
<MooCows> :D
<cafuego_> ayyub: Probably caused by bad hardware.
<lemonsCC> MooCows: cool
<Mitsui_Sam> cables: code write 0: semaphore is not ready for register 0x26 and after 0x0
<erko> can anyone tell me how can i download the ipw2200 driver v 1.0.6?
<lufis> stutsman: did you add the repos?
<stonarmusic> erko - look for the .tar file
<ayyub> cafuego_, The previous line begins with <e09da110> agp_put_bridge+0x0/0x20 [agpgart] .... any ideas?
<cafuego_> ayyub: agp or video driver
<stutsman> lufis: yes I did
<whta> to unmount an iso, can i use the same syntax with the mount command, but umount instead of mount?
<lufis> stutsman: and ran sudo apt-get update?
<sayers> Bipolar : Groupware ?
<ayyub> Maybe the video card's bad?
<stutsman> lufis: yes
<shwag> anyone have a macbook and try to get wifi working?
<lufis> stutsman: and no luck?
<TaTonka> I really need some help with the ubuntu 6.10 install..
<Bipolar> sayers: groupware = email,calendaring,contacts,etc
<eneska> hi
<stutsman> lufis: nope, not at all
<lufis> stutsman: :(
<Mitsui_Sam> ow f*ck, i have to install hibernate package.......
<edited> how do i install .bin?
<stutsman> lufis: I have a thought though.......
<rp3> what do raid drives show up as in the /dev list?  /dev/rda? maybe?  buddy asking?
<eneska> i search a polish canal you have adress ?
<Gumby> rp3: /dev/md(x)
<rp3> Gumby : Thanks!
<bimberi> !pl | eneska
<ubotu> eneska: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<TaTonka> I really need some help with the ubuntu 6.10 install..
<Mitsui_Sam> cables, after install hibernate package what is supposed to do??
<TaTonka> when someone gets some time please :)
<james296> can anyone tell me how Halflife 2 runs on Ubuntu 6.10?
<IndyGunFreak> james296, if it does, probably via Wine or Cedega
<bimberi> TaTonka: just describe the problem.  If someone can help they'll reply
<sayers> Bipolar : Two things, I like evolution and do you know of any E-mail providers than intergrate into the thing, Yahoo doesn't seem to support third party viewers.
<TaTonka> oh ok thanks
<james296> yeah it does but I wonder how it runs cuz it runs bad on here for some reason, I was thinkin the latest Wine release will have it improved...
<Bipolar> sayers: every time I try to integrate evolution into anything, I get frustrated. I don't know what it will integrate other then propriatary servers like Groupwise and Exchange. :(
<TaTonka> when i choose "install ubuntu" it goes through the looading..then it gets to this check syetm, i get an "OK" on both checks. Then the screen just goes blank. Can any1 help me with this problem
<IndyGunFreak> james296, if it runs that bad under wine, then try Cedega
<jlowell> hey folks, I just installed xubuntu 6.06 how can I upgrade to 6.10?
<sayers> Bipolar : I mean better yet, do you know of any email providers that support third party viewers other than AOL, they're network drops so much stuff.
<IndyGunFreak> jlowell, why woiuld you just install 6.06, and then upgrade, why not just install 6 .10?
<Bipolar> jlowell: if you *just* installed it, you probbly should just download the new CD. :)
<sayers> their*
<james296> but I dont feel like having to pay money for Cedenga...
<jlowell> I suppose I could
<IndyGunFreak> james296, ten you don't feel like playing halflife under Linux
<Bipolar> sayers: gmail does Pop email
<james296> plus, I have the game installed over on steam, not the CDs...
<pirate-king> anyhbody have a good how to for libdvdcss
<sayers> Bipolar : hm, I guess Google's good ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<james296> theres no reason why I should have to pay to have Halflife 2 run on linux
<Bipolar> sayers: I thought yahoo did too....
<james296> and no, Halflife runs great
<james296> but Halflife 2 doesnt
<IndyGunFreak> james296, so you think windows s/w should work on linux for free?
<Bipolar> sayers: yahoo does imap, it seems.
<zero88> ANYONE please please help me.My desperation is great and i am in such a confusion!!!Out of box edgy eft i installed and had my wireless set up fine for the ipw3945 and can reseive data and packets,but i am unable to send any data or packets?what is stopping me???
<Bipolar> sayers: http://yahoo.weblogsinc.com/2006/06/24/yahoo-mail-getting-free-imap-access/
<james296> ummm, yeah, as I already payed for the game, and linux is open source meaning I shouldnt need to pay for it
<bushblow1> zero88: did you try #ubuntu
<TaTonka> when i choose "install ubuntu" it goes through the looading..then it gets to this check syetm, i get an "OK" on both checks. Then the screen just goes blank. what is wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> james296, thats not what opensource means
<Bipolar> bushblow1: this is #ubuntu :)
<bushblow1> oh wait sorry wrong channel, I thought I had another channel open
<zero88> bushblowl yes i have, can you help me?
<cmp1988> james296: Open Source means free, as in free speech
* bushblow1 needs sleep
<IndyGunFreak> cmp1988, exactly
<MooCows> lemonsCC: how do i reset the root password? the password i supplied during the installation dont seem to work.
<Bipolar> zero88: I'm not sure where to start...
<IndyGunFreak> some folks don't get that
<eontasticness_> bushblow1: did you try #ubuntu?
<bushblows> lol
<Bipolar> MooCows: Ubuntu has no root password.
<cmp1988> what's at #ubuntu?
<zero88> bipolar hmm... what could stop me from sending anything but i can receieve packets
<james296> I still shouldnt have to pay a monthly fee just to play a Windows game over Ubuntu...
<Bipolar> MooCows: the password you provided the install is the users password
<TaTonka> what is the #ubuntu you speak of?
<bushblows> zero88: I am sorry I do not know
<Lunar_Lamp> !sudo | MooCows
<ubotu> MooCows: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bipolar> MooCows: if you need root access, login to your normal user account, then use sudo
<stutsman> lufis: this is just not working at all..... can you just help me get to where I can mount my other drive so I can get just read access? Thats all I really need anyway, I just don't have the slighest clue how to go about doing that.
<bushblows> TaTonka: it is a place where girls walk naked and beer flows in rivers
<nnliu> hi, i have no clue why, but everytime i open a window instead of it coming up it always stays in thebackround. any1 know how to fix this?
<cmp1988> james296: You're paying the fee to use the Windows game, regardless whether you actually play it on Windows or Ubuntu
<james296> that would be just a waste, because I rarely play games on here, but when I want to, I cant because it doesnt run properly on here
<TaTonka> bushblows: zomg why aren't i there?
<Bipolar> zero88: first, how did you observe it sending packets but not recieving?
<james296> I already PAYED for it though
<bushblows> lol, on sudoers can go
<cmp1988> james296: that's the beauty of duel-booting ;)
<IndyGunFreak> james296, you paid for the game
<james296> cant dual boot Vista
<bushblows> why would you want to
<cmp1988> rofl, vista
<IndyGunFreak> james296, why can't you
<zero88> bipolar double click connection properties wndow in the top right corner
<stutsman> oops looks like lufis is gone
<TaTonka> *sigh*
<gdb> What doesn't run properly?
<MooCows> Lunar_Lamp: !sudo <password>?
<james296> because of the boot.ini being completely replaced
<Bipolar> zero88: that means absolutly nothing... :)
<IndyGunFreak> gdb, he's crying cuz half life 2 doesn't work under linux
<pirate-king> E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pirate-king>  getting that error
<cmp1988> james296: sorry to say bud, but you are better off with XP than Vista
<james296> it doesnt show up on the grub menu
<sayers> UGH I just had one of those I remember something then forget it , and it was important, because you sit there for a minute worrying about whatever it was.
<james296> I know that
<stutsman> Is there anybody can that help me get to where I can gain read access to my windows hard drive?
<zero88> bipolar :0 ) thats the only thing i know of
<Bipolar> zero88: that means it's *trying* to send packets, not that it's actualy sending them. :)
<zero88> bipolar well what about receiving them
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | stutsman
<ubotu> stutsman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TaTonka> can anybody help me get past the check part of the ubuntu 6.10 install
<whta> Ugh, recommend me some great games to pass the time.
<zero88> bipolar like the beacon packets it send every second
<james296> but I already bought Vista, and now I dont have Windows on here at all due to the fact that you cant dual boot Vista
<Bipolar> zero88: at a terminal, run 'dmesg | grep ipw'
<Lunar_Lamp> MooCows, if you want to do a command that requires root privellages, (e.g. apt-get update) you prefix the command with "sudo" and then enter your USER password when prompted. Only accounts that have sudo access will be allowed though.
<zero88> bipolar k
<sayers> whta : Barrage
<Bipolar> zero88: see if there are any system messages about the wireless module
<IndyGunFreak> james296, maybe you should have 2 PC's
<stutsman> thank you IndyGunFreak
<sayers> whta : it can pass 30 minutes ish
<IndyGunFreak> stutsman, no prob
<james296> the one downstairs is a Dell and is my family's
<Bipolar> zero88: You might just be missing the right firmware or something...
<james296> the one here I had custom made
<sayers> whta : Or wait till my game comes out :-) , just gotta get started on it. It will be in Java so everyone can use it :)
<cmp1988> Vista is stupid because it wants to be the only OS that boots, messing up GRUB
<IndyGunFreak> well, sounds like you have one of two options, ditch linux, go back to xp/vista, or keep linux and go with cedega
<whta> haha, ok
<zero88> bipolar oh ok, here is what i got   [17179591.640000]  cs: IO port probe 0x4000-0x4fff:<6>ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mp
<zero88> [17179591.640000]  ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
<zero88> [17179591.640000]  ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<zero88> [17179593.528000]  ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)
<Bipolar> zero88: don't paste here...
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sayers> use pm's or pastebin
<Lunar_Lamp> <cmp1988> Vista is stupid because it wants to be the only OS that boots, messing up GRUB <== XP was exactly the same :-)
<zero88> bipolar oh sorry
<cmp1988> Lunar_Lamp: yea, it'll be fixed eventually
<Bipolar> zero88: np... you get one free screwup here. :)
<MooCows> Lunar_Lamp: the password i supplied during installation doesnt seem to work, i want to set it to another but i have no root access in my newly installed ubuntu PC..
<zero88> bipolar ok sorry everyone
<sayers> Second screw up is your arm :-)
<Bipolar> heh
<sayers> etc...
<Lunar_Lamp> MooCows, ubuntu doesn't have a root account.
<sayers> I made one ;)
<sayers> and it does, you just have to give it a password
<Bipolar> sayers: it only returned 3 lines?
<reuben> question: just installed edgy...my sound isn't working....how do i fix this?
<Lunar_Lamp> MooCows, the password you supplied during the installation process was for your user account.
<cmp1988> Ubuntu uses the Sudo instead of loggin into root
<unop> ubuntu has a root account -- it's just disabled by default
<dr_willis> 'direct logging in as the root user is disabled'
<Lunar_Lamp> unop, sayers, I was trying to simplify things.
<zero88> bipolar so how would i check about the firmware?
<sayers> You should activate it.
<cmp1988> reuben: how many sound cards are inside your computer?
<unop> Lunar_Lamp,  wasnt i simple enough? :>
<sayers> If you <3 the terminal that is.
<Bipolar> zero88: hmm... let me see. I have an IPW2200
<reuben> 1..its a laptop
<zero88> bipolar ok
<unop> MooCows,  so your user password doesnt work anymore?
<TaTonka> when i choose "install ubuntu" it goes through the looading..then it gets to this check syetm, i get an "OK" on both checks. Then the screen just goes blank. Can any1 help me with this problem
<Lunar_Lamp> The people looking for vista grub booting: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grubconf-for-windows-vista-or-xp-dual-boot/
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, try the alternate install CD
<IndyGunFreak> or burn the ISO again, and burn it SLOWER.. 2-4x
<TaTonka> i downloaded just one, then burned it then tried it and i got the blank screen, IndyGunFreak
<KuriKai> Does anyone have wireless working in fiesty?
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, at what speed did you burn it?
<TaTonka> 32x
<TaTonka> i did a check disk, it found no errors
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, burn it again, at around 4x.. makes a HUGE difference
<IndyGunFreak> trust me on this tatonka
<Bipolar> zero88: hmm... it seems that the firmware images are stored in /lib/firmware
<IndyGunFreak> if burning it slower doesn't work, download the alternate install CD
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate
<Bipolar> zero88: go there, and tell me whats listed.
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<zero88> bipolar how bout i locate ipw3945 and paste it in the pastebin
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, iight man ill try it :) do i need to have any partitons created before i try to install
<sayers> no
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, no, the installer will take you through partitioning
<zero88> bipolar 2.6.17-10-generic  2.6.17-11-generic
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok, thats if i can get to it :p
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, well, if you can't, download the alternate install CD
<IndyGunFreak> but more often than not, burning slower works
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, where can i DL the alternate
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, same place you downloaded the standard install.
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.ubntu.com
<edited> whats beryl?
<TaTonka> kk
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Indephysis> How can I mount a XP partition and make it readable?
<clotarn> hi, is the channel for help here ?
<stutsman> wow I'm starting to think that maybe linux isn't for me.. I"m tempted to just go back to windows.
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | Indephysis
<ubotu> Indephysis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jsizzle> does anyone know where i could get a program called kooldock in an ubuntu deb? i got the debian .deb and installed it but it fails dependancies, which I override with --force-depends but it blocks my dist-upgrade so I have to uninstall and re-install it to dist-upgrade which is gay
<sayers> stutsman : Anything beyond gaming , linux is great for.
<stutsman> Indy gun....
<KuriKai> stutsman: there is just a small learning curve for linux
<KuriKai> stutsmanjust like there was when you first learnt windows
<IndyGunFreak> stutsman, ?
<sayers> learned *
<Indephysis> There wasn't much of a learning curve with Windows
<clotarn> just a little help to know about ati driver please
<KuriKai> learnt*
<sayers> Indephysis : There is
<Bipolar> zero88: I found something... is this a fresh install?
<Indephysis> When I moved from DOS to 98se it took me about a day to get fine.
<sayers> you just dont remember it
<IndyGunFreak> Indephysis, there's not much of one with Linux either.
<stutsman> It's taken me most of the day just to try to get some kind of access to my windows drive... and everywhere I turn I run into a dead end
<IndyGunFreak> once you get the hang of it.
<zero88> bipolar...um about 2 weeks now
<tanlaan> anyone wanna point me in the direction on how to get the drivers for my nvidia fx5600gt card?
<sayers> It takes a day to learn linux if your somewhat more intelegent than a tree.
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nezz> window add help
<Bipolar> zero88: just for a sanity check, run "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -a`"
<zero88> bipolar ok
<Wompus-Cat> yeah....i'm having problems with installing the nvidia drivers
<Bipolar> zero88: it turns out that the ipw3x need a userspace daemon to work properly
<KuriKai> It would be hard for a person to move from ma mac to windows 95 and them trying to access their mac drive
<KuriKai> infact it would be imposible
<Wompus-Cat> i get them installed and x runs, but after i try to log in gnome won't start
<clotarn> I can read that iI need something I do not know where I can find that
<Bipolar> zero88: it's in the linux-restricted-modules package for some reason :\
<stutsman> IndyGunFreak: I went to the site you sent me to and followed the directions. I still can't access my drive
<IndyGunFreak> stutsman, then you probably did something wrong
<IndyGunFreak> or skipped a step
<zero88> bipolar ah i see. i ran that command but said it couldt find it
<Bipolar> zero88: are you running edgy?
<zero88> bipolar yes
<Bipolar> zero88: ok. what does 'uname -a' tell us?
<Bipolar> zero88: you can paste it since it's only one line ;)
<zero88> bipolar command not found'
<Bipolar> zero88: hmmm
<Indephysis> It tells me I don't have the permissions to view hda1
<Bipolar> zero88: how about just 'uname' (without the quotes)
<reuben> help on soundcard issue please: fresh install of edgy and not getting any sound
<zero88> says Linux
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<Bipolar> zero88: oh.. I see my mistake...
<stutsman> IndyGunFreak: I can get inside the hda folder now, but nothing is there.
<don_jr> how can I find my ip addy?
<Bipolar> zero88: run "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<zero88> bipolar take away the quotes?
<IndyGunFreak> stutsman, i don't know...
<Wompus-Cat> i get the nvidia drivers installed and x runs, but after i try to log in gnome won't start....i can change x to use nv instead of nvidia, but i have no 3d of course.....when i try to use the nvidia driver when x loads and puts me to the login screen the sound loops over and over again and after logging in it hangs before loading the desktop
<zero88> bipolar ok
<jsizzle> don_jr: ifconfig
<KuriKai> make sure your current window is not set to "on top"
<Bipolar> zero88: yes.. in that command I pasted, run whats in between the " " quotes
<don_jr> thanks
<jsizzle> don_jr: in a terminal
<guest1234> hi all
<jsizzle> don_jr: np
<Bipolar> zero88: you can just copy and paste it.
<whta> GUYS i think i broke wine
<guest1234> anyone knows how to get the screen brightness buttons working on a dell e1505?
<IndyGunFreak> whta, better fix it
<zero88> bipolar,ok but it saying command not found?do i need to add some respritories?
* Wompus-Cat sighs
<Bipolar> zero88: no... hmm...
<Bipolar> zero88: try again... the ` are back quotes, the same key that ~ is on.
<ERVAL> boa noite galera
<Bipolar> zero88: or cut/paste...
<zero88> bipolar,sorry i messed up
<Wompus-Cat> either noone cares about my problem, or they're too busy, or they don't know...
<guest1234> i tried changing the hal scripts (/bin/sh to /bin/bash), but that didnt help
<reuben> help with a soundcard issue please
<whta> i'm trying! see, i tried to install rollercoaster tycoon. but then i wanted to uninstall it so it didn't work. so, not seeing any uninstall exe anywhere, i just deleted it. then i later discovered the wine programs now under applications (that wasn't there in the older version!) and it had the uninstall option. so i tried to reinstall it so i could uninstall it. but that didn't work. so i tried to completely remove wine via synaptic an
<whta> and :(
<IndyGunFreak> stutsman, try this     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<zero88> bipolar it says what i have is the newest version
<guest1234> any1 has a dell e1505 here?
<stutsman> ok
<zero88> bipolar and says 3 not upgraded
<Bipolar> zero88: ok. so it's already installed....
<kjm> whta  - look for a .wine file in ~/
<ayyub> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<ayyub> Grrrrr.
<whta> kjm: i tried but that folder is hidden?
<Marintia> the best irc client ? for xubuntu ?
<zero88> bipolar ya
<ayyub> irssi.
<IndyGunFreak> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<kjm> yes, but can be found using ls -la
<bushblows> indeed irssi
<kjm> and try $rm .wine and start again.
<Marintia> irssi ok i can download it from sypnatic right?
<guest1234> help...anyone???
<IndyGunFreak> irssi is like chineese water torture
<bushblows> yes
<IndyGunFreak> guest1234, just ask, don't ask to ask
<Bipolar> zero88: in the terminal, type in "ipw3945d" then hit tab... what does it do?
<stutsman> IndyGuyFan: Interesting, I get the following return: "
<stutsman> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<stutsman> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<guest1234> i need to get my screen brightness buttons to work on a dell e1505
<whta> kjm: i tried "rm ~/.wine/" and that didn't work. what should i fix?
<zero88> command not found
<guest1234> i found something but that was for a toshiba
<guest1234> and that method didnt work on mine
<Bipolar> zero88: don't hit enter... just hit tab
<kjm> whta - rm -rf ~/.wine
<zero88> bipolar sorry
<gdb> Marintia: $ sudo apt-get install irssi
<Bipolar> zero88: np
<gdb> Marintia: $ irssi
<don_jr> how can I start an ftp server with ubuntu?
<gdb> Marintia: then have fun
<zero88> bipolar ipw3945d-2.6.17-1
<IndyGunFreak> stutsman, i don't know, i've never bothered mounting NTFS partitions, i was just pointing you to FAQ's
<Bipolar> ok. it's installed
<zero88> bipolar its in the sbin directory
<whta> kjm: that worked, but the wine programs folder is still under applications
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' even have an NTFS partition aymore
<Bipolar> zero88: cool..
<Marintia> gdb:  ?
<guest1234> any idea indygunfreak?
<stutsman> hmm ok
<Lunar_Lamp> <Marintia> the best irc client ? for xubuntu ? <== irssi is a powerful client, though if you prefer a graphical client, try Xchat (not xchat-gnome).
<Marintia> $ sudo apt-get install irssi ??
<IndyGunFreak> guest1234, no clue
<stutsman> well thanks for the help... it still may help me
<kjm> did you remove wine via synaptic?
<Bipolar> zero88: run "ps ax | grep ipw3945d" and tell me if it returns anything
<Marintia> i'm using xchat-gnome
<Marintia> isn't the same ?
<guest1234> hmm..oh well, thanks anyway
<zero88> bipolar its in the sbin directory, but looks different  /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic
<whta> kjm: yes, i marked it for COMPLETE removal
<Bipolar> zero88: it's ok
<kjm> then, should be fine - reinstall and try again with RC tycoon
<guest1234> dells are pretty common...*someone* should have a e1505 around here
<superlinux> present
<tony__> hey there kidz
<IndyGunFreak> kjm, do the roller coaster tycoon games work under wine?
<superlinux> http://www.channelchooser.com/
<zero88> how d i paste it to the pastebin again?
<tony__> are there any other java fans out there tonite?
<zero88> bipolar how do i paste it to the pastebin again?
<Bipolar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !PASTEBIN
<Marintia> where can i downlaod xchat?
<kjm> IndyGunFrea - I have no idea.  Don't play them.
<IndyGunFreak> Marintia, it should be in the repos
<zero88> so !pastebin and paste after that
<Bipolar> zero88: go to the site, paste it into the big box,
<Pelo> Marintia,  enable all the repos it is in there
<gdb> Marintia: $ sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome (or) $ sudo apt-get install xchat
<IndyGunFreak> zero88, post whatever your posting at the link pastebin...
* EnsignRedshirt wonders when the 'next generation
<IndyGunFreak> then paste the link here
<Bipolar> zero88: hit the 'paste' button
* gdb prefers xchat-gnome.
<EnsignRedshirt> 'oops
<superlinux> present for all http://www.channelchooser.com/
<IndyGunFreak> x-chat-gnome is the shizzle
* gdb actually prefers irssi.
* EnsignRedshirt wonders when the 'next generation' IRC client will have some sort of built-in pastebin.
* guest1234 wonders if anyone has a dell e1505 around here...
* gdb is using xchat-gnome atm, however.
<zero88> bipolar sorry,whats the url or site called
<zero88> for pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reuben> ques
<Bipolar> zero88: it's in the message from ubotu
<don_jr> how do I start and run an ftp server from ubuntu?
<Marintia> thank you
<zero88> sorry just saw it
<whta> kjm: i just installed and uninstalled rct AGAIN, but it STILL shows up under wine programs
<Bipolar> >>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ <<<<<<<
<Bipolar> hehe
<reuben> need some help please: how do i get my soundcards to work
<Bipolar> zero88: after you've pasted it, copy the url you're sent to, and paste that here.
<IndyGunFreak> reuben, first step, install it correctly
<Bipolar> zero88: so we can go to it
<Marintia> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Marintia> :/
<Pelo> reuben,  try looking up your sound card model number in the forum
<zero88> bipolar ok
<IndyGunFreak> Marintia, enable all your repos.
<reuben> ok
<IndyGunFreak> then reload
<cogitatus> can yelp work with firefox2?
<kjm> whta - yes.  Wine doesn't necessarily do cleanup for you - Windows uninstalls are inherently dirty.  Why are you installing to uninstall?  Just rm the directory.
<IndyGunFreak> !anybody | cogitatus
<ubotu> cogitatus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zero88> bipolar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7602/
<[BrainVoid] > Can anybody help me (I am a noob to linux/ubuntu) adding my second hard drive?
<Marintia> IndyGunFreak:  how ?
<Bipolar> zero88: ok. so it's running.
<zero88> bipolar ok
<IndyGunFreak> Marintia, unfortunately that I can't tell you, i'm not at my Linux box right now, but open Synaptic Package Manager
<foormea> hey, i'm learning how to make scripts with bash, i'd like to know if           ls *.sfv | sed 's/.sfv//'             is the "clean" way to take the ".sfv" extension off?
<Bipolar> zero88: what happens when you try to connect to an access point?
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<whta> kjm: i'm pretty noob still with all this so I'm not quite sure exactly what goes on behind what I'm trying to do. I WOULD have deleted that directory if i knew where it was, but for now I just deleted it via menu layout
<IndyGunFreak> Marintia, open SPM, one of the menus will have a "repositories" selection, on the first tab, will be several boxes, check them all but source code, then reload synaptic
<EnsignRedshirt> foormea: could a file name ever look like 'file.sfv.sfv' or 'file.sfvsdfkj.txt' ?
<kjm> whta - usually these things are stored in ~/wine/Programs or something.  Use locate at the command line to find it.
<zero88> bipolar i mean it connects, i put in my essid and the number for the password
<leetcharmer> hihi, can anyone help me configure my broadcom wireless card in edgy?
<Marintia> 10x
<zero88> bipolar i get a full signal bar and receive beacon packets i beleive
<Marintia> ok
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bipolar> zero88: does it work if you open up the ap so it's unencrypted?
<Pelo> Marintia,  to  meny > system > admin > synaptic, under categories click reposisoty,  check all the boxes in the first tab,  then click ok,   it iwll tell you to hit the reload button,   do it ,  then do a search for xchat
<zero88> bipolar i have tried that
<Quintin> foormea: /join #bash
<Quintin> [BrainVoid] : just ask.  I can probably help, what's the issue?
<zero88> bipolar should i try that?
<[BrainVoid] > I just want to know if anyone could help add my second hard drive...
<Bipolar> zero88: I would, just to see if we can narrow the problem down.
<[BrainVoid] > I have it hooked up, but I don't think I can get to it.
<dr_willis> add it where?
<h1st0> !mount | [BrainVoid] 
<ubotu> [BrainVoid] : Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zero88> bipolar ok i will be back in a few
<dr_willis> [BrainVoid] ,  is it allready formated/partioned?
<kjm> BrainVoid - google fstab.
<IndyGunFreak> [BrainVoid] , you probably need to format it in ext3
<robtp> whats the feisty channel?
<foormea> Quintin, ok :)
<don_jr> how do I get ftp to run on ubuntu? I created an ftp folder how do I allow connections to it?
<[BrainVoid] > dr_willis, yes.
* Ropechoborra Bye!
<dr_willis> ftp folder?
<IndyGunFreak> robtp, don't think it has one yet
<EnsignRedshirt> robtp: #ubuntu+1
<Quintin> [BrainVoid] : what do you want to use the drive for?
<dr_willis> [BrainVoid] ,  if its partioned, you just edit the /etc/fstab file to mount it how you need it mounted
<IndyGunFreak> EnsignRedshirt, how'd they come up with that?...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<[BrainVoid] > IndyGunFreak, okay...but it's already formatted NTFS from XP, and I would really like to NOT lose the stuff on it.
<Pelo> [BrainVoid] ,  , install gparted, it will let you know what drives are available and what partitions are on them (/dev/hda1 , or something), you then use that info to mount the hdd
<Frogzoo> [BrainVoid] : setup the drive partitions/file system using 'gksu gparted /dev/hd#' - then update your /etc/fstab
* Pelo shuts up now 
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<siavash> can anyone help me so that my USB works on my laptop? i dont think the drivers are installed
<Antigensghost> Anybody had any luck w/ Brother MFC420CM printer?
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | [
<ubotu> [: please see above
<[BrainVoid] > thank you dr_willis
<[BrainVoid] > I'll check that out right now
<siavash> i dont see sda in me dev folder
<Pelo> siavash,  usb what ?
<bruenig> Wow that is one ambitious tab completion attempt
<EnsignRedshirt> IndyGunFreak: No idea, I'm just echoing what I've seen before.  But, you, +1 for the next version, whatever it may be.
<Bipolar> Pelo: Frogzoo: you don't need gparted... just run "cat /proc/partitions"
<don_jr> dr_willis directory, not folder.  I have created /home/ftp to host my ftp files, but I can't get connected to it, unless that's now how I'm to do it, I can't find help files on it that work yet.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/you,/you know,/
<IndyGunFreak> EnsignRedshirt, yeah, i know its not you're fault thats what its called...lol, i just don't understand why its just not called Feisty?
<siavash> Pelo: i just want to put in a USB mouse, but whatever i plug in, doesnt light up anything. its like it gets no power when ubnutu starts
<IndyGunFreak> or something,
<dr_willis> don_jr,  you did install a ftp server?
<EnsignRedshirt> IndyGunFreak: Because there are not generally channels for each version.
<IndyGunFreak> EnsignRedshirt, i jus tthought of that...lol
<Pelo> siavash,  look up your mouse model in the forum,  there is a good change you'll find an howto in there
<don_jr> dr_willis guess not, thought there was one came with ubuntu directly...I'll find one
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, been taken dope for pain tonight
<jfk55555> does anyone know about ubuntu overheating on notebooks
* Pelo wonders if he sends ppl to the forum too much 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo, to what forum?
<honerdizzle> IndyGunFreak:  have you verizfied that the mouse works outside of gentoo?
<dr_willis> don_jr,  use of ftp is sort of being less imporntant/phasesout. ssh can do file transfers  safer.
<EnsignRedshirt> don_jr: I'm pretty sure openssh-server provide sftp access.
<IndyGunFreak> honerdizzle, ? i have o clue what you're talking about
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  the ubuntu forum,  great resource for hardware installation,  ppl put how they got their stuff to work in there
<honerdizzle> sorry indy got the wrong name
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo, oh, you can never send to many people there.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo, i really like hte Ubuntu forum at LQ
<don_jr> I need to transfer files from this ubuntu box to one with winxp, can I do that with ssh transfers?
<IndyGunFreak> lot of smart folks there
<zero88> bipolar
<dr_willis> don_jr,  go get 'winscp' for windows
<[BrainVoid] > dr_willis, IndyGunFreak, Frogzoo, Pelo, Quintin, thank you. I got it mounted.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo, i probably learned more on searching LQ, than probably most other sites
<dr_willis> don_jr,  or use samba
<Pelo> don_jr,  use a usb flash drive , it's easyer
<IndyGunFreak> [BrainVoid] , good.
<zero88> bipolar that was weird, i couldnt even get a signla bar without having a WEP
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  got a link ?
<don_jr> pelo buy me one and I will! lol
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo,   http://www.linuxquestions.org
<IndyGunFreak> there's a great forum there
<Pelo> don_jr,  burn to a cd ?
<[BrainVoid] > I shall return if I run into any other issues I can't figure out myself!
<[BrainVoid] > Thanks!
<don_jr> dr_willis I'll look into winscp, but what is samba?
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<don_jr> pelo no burner on this box or I would hav done that longtime ago hehe
* Pelo crawls back into his hole
<dr_willis> samba = the windows 'network neighborhood' clone/smb/ shared folder method.
<IndyGunFreak> !linuxquestions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxquestions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<don_jr> thanks for the ubotu there dr_willis I'll get it figured out.  sheesh windows is annoying
<dr_willis> don_jr,  windows is VERY annoying
<siavash> Pelo: I looked up my mouse, and everyone says it plugs in and works fine. The light on the wireless USB dongle doesnt even come on, so i think it might be a problem with not recognizing any USB ports
<IndyGunFreak> windows is the devil
<whta> hey guys. i added a few wine commands to my application list (for zsnes and cave story) and i need to edit one.. but i forgot how. help?
<dr_willis> don_jr,  for just transfering a few files  ssh and winscp is rather easy
<Bipolar> zero88: set the AP to have no encryption, restart it. then restart the laptop, just to be sure.
<Bipolar> zero88: something is not right. :\
<chorse> IndyGunFreak: No, that's Bill. Windows's just hell.
<IndyGunFreak> chorse, lol
<zero88> bipolar ok so restart my ap and computer
<Pelo> siavash,  try diffrent port and also try a different usb device,  a hardware problem is not impossible
<Bipolar> zero88: usualy the encryption option doesn't really change until the ap is restarted.
<TaTonka> hey IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, yes?
<zero88> bipolar ah i see, but a little info, on dapper it worked fine with the wep
<don_jr> dr_willis okay I'll look that up, not sure how to run the ssh, but will try, as for samba if I can get it to work out, this is on my home network, could come in handy.
<chorse> (although there aren't any reports of fatal exceptions in hell)
<IndyGunFreak> chorse, probably no blue screens either..lol
<dr_willis> don_jr,  the 'using samba' book is available from the packages - its worth a read
<TaTonka> i reburned it, then put the disk in, then "press a key to reboot" comes up, and thats all that happens
<EnsignRedshirt> don_jr: I agree with dr_willis.  I have used winscp on a windows computer to transfer files to and from an ubuntu box (with openssh-server installed).  Works fine.
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, does it tell you to remove the CD?
<Bipolar> zero88: yeah, if it works on edgy without wep, then we know that wep is the problem and can work from there.
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, no
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, it just says "press a key to reboot"
<zero88> bipolar k brb
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: ello ello :D, does Xchat have a user list?
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, its in the lower left.. where it says number of users
<IndyGunFreak> click it, and the user list comes up
<omeil> i can't see itlol
<don_jr> dr_willis apt get isn't working for samba.  I'll look up helpon the ssh server
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, i have no idea what would be causing that.
<omeil> oh mines on the right lol
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, i just remvoed the cd and put it back in and rebboted, its working now
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, yeah, x-chat is on the right, xchat-gnome is the button on the lower left
<Administrator> heh those who run firefox should check out the chatzilla (IRC) addon pretty neat
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, well, start installing fast, sounds like you have a picky drive there..lol
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: why do u like xchat-gnome better?
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, cuz x-chat feels like i'm getting stomped by golf cleats
* Pelo waves everyone goodnight 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo, later
<omeil> hmm you have a point there :D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i don't see the appeal of irssi either
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: im downloading the Q3Arena instalaiont binary for linux :)
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok it went to the blank screen.,..again
<IndyGunFreak> and the people that use #ubuntu through GAIM, i don't get that either
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, ok.. was that the alternate install, or did you just burn the other one slower?
<dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  or the people on YahooMessenger Chat rooms in the Linux help rooms..
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, burned it slower
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, i'd prolly try the alternate install CD
<IndyGunFreak> its a text based install, but its pretty easy
<omeil> im gonna tryt it through gaim lol
<TSMS> IndyGunFreak
<TSMS> question
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, but in the blank scree, its like the computer hibernates....i can press the on button and it doesnt turn off, it just checks cd again
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis, i hate yahoo chatrooms..lol
<zero88_> bipolar hahahaha  HAHAHAHAHA!!!! ita aliiiiiiive, so... i guess it is the wep huh?
<TSMS> you talking about Ubuntu text based install?
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka,  i don't know friend, like i said, next logical step, is to try the alternate install cd
<IndyGunFreak> TSMS, yes, the alternate install cd
* EnsignRedshirt is using Gaim, and wonders (in ignorance, no doubt) about what there is not to get about it.
<bayziders> I installed sun java through apt get but now when i try to install limewire it says i dont have it installed can some help?
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders, why not just install froswire?
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok man, but what does it mean when it says "mount: functions not implemented"
<tplinker> hello, i seem to be having a problem with the instillation of ubuntu, the live cd is properly made....i have bios set to boot from cd, i get to the initial screen choose install/live cd option, it partially boots then freezes thats it....
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, sorry friend, i have no idea
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<bayziders> indygunfreak:cause im stupid and forgot it existed ktnx
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok, thats just what it says in the check before the blank screen
<Bipolar> zero88: interesting.
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, i don't know, like i said, it sounds like the next logical step is the alternate install cd
<Bipolar> zero88: you are using WEP and not WPA, right?
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: ok Gaim didn't work for me :) IRC told me that my nick name wasn't registers 0_O which it is BASTARDS
<zero88_> bipolar ya its WeP-open
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i don't know, i've never used Gaim for IRC
<billybob> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok, im on the ubuntu site and the downloads, now by alternate you mean just download a different one?
<bruenig> omeil, you need to identify
<CB4chile> tplinker i had that same prob
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, hang on
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: ill just stick to xchat. :D
<tplinker> CB4chile any idea how to get past it?
<omeil> X-chat is good enough
<omeil> actually pretty good :)
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<bruenig> gaim works fine, it is a user error for sure
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, thats it
<CB4chile> try cleaning the cd or using another drive unit
<CB4chile> helped for me
<zero88_> bipolar should i try another option,like set my own password for the wep?
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, the only time i've ever had trouble installing Ubuntu, was Xubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, kept freezing, Alternate Install worked fine
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, whats the difference between alternate and the other one
<test3> what's a repository?
<TSMS> can anyone help me with this
<TSMS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370382
<IndyGunFreak> Alternate is text based
<Bipolar> zero88_: I have very little experiance with wireless encryption... but now you know where the problem is. maybe someone more experianced can help. I would try reenabling it, setting a new wep key.
<IndyGunFreak> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<test3> !repository
<don_jr> I got the openssh server installed, are their help files withit I can read through?
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, i dont know if i can handle a text based..lol
<tplinker> CB4chile ok thanks i'll give it a shot, couldnt hurt
<test3> repository = packages
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, its not hard
<CB4chile> k
<IndyGunFreak> its got a little graphics to it, its not like it just tosses you to the wind and expects you to know terminal
<IndyGunFreak> it explains things clearly
<CB4chile> i had that prob with shipped cds
<zero88_> bipolar ok thanks alot for your help bipolar, i will try that,and if not, i will ask around here again, thanks so much
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, i had no problems with it the first time i did it.
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, but i wasn't partitioning either, i was just erasing the whole drive
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok im downloading now, thanks man,
<TSMS> Can no one help me?
<IndyGunFreak> no sweat, h ope it works
<bruenig> repository contain packages but is not equal to packages
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | TSMS
<ubotu> TSMS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leetcharmer> I've been trying to install my wireless driver, but I'm having issues.  It used to work in Breezy, but not since.  I've been doing ndiswrapper, and it won't work in edgy
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, do i have to partiton manually
<Marintia> to uninstall baryl ?
<leetcharmer> it's a broadcom card
<leetcharmer> and I've followed pretty much every tutorial I can find
<TSMS> ubotu how about you read my post so I don't have to paste 5 paragraphs in here?
<leetcharmer> but, still no good
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, its not really manual...
<omeil> anyone know what the hotmail.com pop is?
<IndyGunFreak> you just set how large you want your partitions
<posingaspopular> TSMS: ubotu is a bot
<TSMS> or IndyGunFreak I should say
<Bipolar> zero88_: you're welcome :)
<leetcharmer> It detects the hardware and opens the interface, but it will never find access points
<leetcharmer> can anyone assist me?
<sayers> Are there any Voice to Text tools laying around?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i think you have to pay for POP access to hotmail
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | leetcharmer
<ubotu> leetcharmer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, lol im not too good at that part..
<TSMS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370382
<TSMS> Can no one help me?
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, don't hose your wndows install
<TSMS> happy IndyGunFreak?
<IndyGunFreak> happy?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm always happy
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak: I did as my question
<leetcharmer> can you help me?
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, i dont have windows on this comp im putting it on
<merc> i've installed ethereal, but, there is no ethereal binary, anyone know if it uses another name or something wacky?
<TSMS> leetcharmer same here I guess he can't :(
<IndyGunFreak> TaTonka, well thats a bonus then, just tell it to take over the entire drive
<IndyGunFreak> if thats your intention anyways
<TaTonka> IndyGunFreak, ok well i gotta let it download, thanks for your help,
<IndyGunFreak> no sweat, i hope it works
<bruenig> merc, maybe wireshark
<CB4chile> try the live cd windows
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: do you dual boot?
<merc> bruenig: whaoh, that exists it seems...what gives?
<IndyGunFreak> Marintia, you should be able to uninstall beryl... sudo apt-get remove beryl
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, not for about a year
<TSMS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370382 any suggestions?
<Jrabbit> Fresh edgy install: ndiswrapper doesn't work, I can't make uninstall it. I don't know the package name apt-get remove ndiswrapper fails
<bruenig> merc, do apt-cache show ethereal, apparently ethereal is a transitional package towards wireshark
<Quintin> !repeat | TSMS
<ubotu> TSMS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<omeil> IndyGunFreak, so do you play games or?
<merc> bruenig: ah, thanks..
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i play solitaire
<CB4chile> tsms we all read it
<Quintin> dual boot = lame :)
<stooges> hi.. i know i'm new.. is linux able to use tar.gz file?
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: may god have mercy on your soul.
<Quintin> stooges: yes.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bruenig> use?
<TSMS> Quintin I am waiting
<TSMS> quite a while
<omeil> Solitaire is the devil to me
<IndyGunFreak> stooges, as long as you cn compile it
<stooges> okay.. i'm trying to use a icon theme..  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618
<Jrabbit> Fresh edgy install: ndiswrapper doesn't work, I can't make uninstall it. I don't know the package name apt-get remove ndiswrapper fails
<Jrabbit> I did it in 54 min on dapper
<stooges> i downloaded it saved to desktop.. now i wonder what is right program to open tar.gz
<Jrabbit> *5
<omeil> atm i can play Jedi Academy and Quake 3 Arena on Ubuntu with no problems :)
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<Jrabbit> Its taking me weeks to make this work on Edgy
<Quintin> TSMS: You've waited 5 hours on the forums and five minutes here.  Really, be quiet.  Ask again after 20 minutes, but don't keep repeating.
<IndyGunFreak> Jrabbit, what is taking weeks?
<bruenig> Jrabbit, ndiswrapper-common or ndiswrapper-utils
<Jrabbit> ok
<Jrabbit> That helps
<Quintin> I pwn at JKII:JA
<CB4chile> are penguins smart?
<Jrabbit> I can't compile version 1.39
<omeil> and i have no more space. because i would install NWN,Vietcong,Painkiller,WoW,Diablo2 and a whole heap more :D
<IndyGunFreak> you know, in my experience, all of my hardware that i set up under Dapper, I set it up exactly the same way under Edgy
<bayziders> I installed frostwire and it wont open whats wrong
<TaTonka> CB4chile, no, they can't fly
<IndyGunFreak> I hope Feisty is that smooth
<cafuego_> CB4chile: Relatively. They're certainly very smelly.
<TSMS> Quintin I have been trying for 3 days
<TSMS> not 5 hours
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: hey hey
<Quintin> !java | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, lol, did you get it working?
<Quintin> TSMS: You asked on forums 5 hours ago.
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: is ubuntu supposed to state my Video card in the device manager?
<IndyGunFreak> or did you have to install again?..lol
<Quintin> TSMS: honestly, running like that off usb is ill-advised.  using another disk or partition is best
<TSMS> why?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i think so, it does mine.. i think.. i'm not at my linux box right now.
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: negative, screen is still not right
<TSMS> will it hamper it that much?
<Jrabbit> IndyGunFreak: Wireless
* h1st0 nexuiz time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Quintin> TSMS: flash is slow.  and it will degrade it running in that manner.
<buuyo_> man 5 interfaces points me to /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/ for examples of how to use mapping. There are a bunch of files in there, and none of them seem to be the sort of script mapping requires in interfaces. =o
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: on mine it shows unknown lol. but it works perfectly.
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, i thik you're gonna have to learn to live with the lower res...lol
<Jrabbit> bruenig: I'll try those
<bruenig> Jrabbit, k
<Quintin> TSMS: not to mention the fact that pretty much 90% of bioses have screwed up usb boot implementations
<TSMS> its a hard drive
<IndyGunFreak> Jrabbit, yeah, i've heard wireless is hard under Linux,
<Jrabbit> bruenig: Any advice as to why the install isn't working?
<TSMS> not a memory stick
<stooges> how can i open tar.gz?
<IndyGunFreak> i've not tried it though(yet)
<bruenig> Jrabbit, none
<bayziders> Quintin: I already have java installed.
<Jrabbit> bruenig: :(
<buuyo_> Where can I find the appropriate example? Or at least an explanation of what "string" the mapping script is required to print?
<Jrabbit> k
<Quintin> stooges: double clikc on it, smart guy.
<Jrabbit> BBL
<Shrimpy1> well in two weeks i can meet with either a senior or junior that majors in computer science and have him fix it. lol he did it last time :)
<Quintin> bayziders: error messages?
<Jrabbit> IndyGunFreak:  VERY
<TSMS> just using a USB connection since it is easier to connect than carrying around a SATA cable and HD
<IndyGunFreak> Good luck with it
<omeil> I'm surprised that ubuntu has good usb :) i stuck in my usb flash drive and it just popped up instantly. i was expecting an issue but it worked :D
<Jrabbit> IndyGunFreak: I think laying Cat5 would be faster <.<
<bayziders> None it just wont open
<IndyGunFreak> Jrabbit, lol, i think you're right.
<omeil> same with my webcam. stuck it in and walla!!
<Jrabbit> IndyGunFreak: More time/money concervative too >_<
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: but i think i'm going to ask around on here
<Jrabbit> ciao
<IndyGunFreak> i ran 3 PC's in my house w/ cat 5.. but thats because i don't trust wireless security
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, good luck, i don't know whats causing your prob.
<stooges> okay i open it.. i know that but i mean to use it as a icon theme?
<Shrimpy1> hello great people of ubuntu i have a problem with my res and i was wondering if you could help me :)
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: I'm in cat 5 aswell. 4 comps, screw going wireless.
<bruenig> !fixres | Shrimpy
<ubotu> Shrimpy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, try posting your problem in the Ubuntu forum at http://www.linuxquestions.org
<don_jr> why can't I copy/paste files off of a cd into a directory?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i wan tto with my laptop, but i don't trust wireless security yet.
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: do they respond fast?
<stooges> okay got it
<bruenig> don_jr, you should be able to
<stooges> sorry
<bruenig> Shrimpy, don't listen to that
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, the ubuntu forum there is pretty active..
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, or you could post it in the newbie forum
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: well its secure if u password it. on XP anyways.
<IndyGunFreak> just don't post it i more than 1 place
<don_jr> bruenig I thought so too, butit won't let me. paste is greyed out in every folder I've tried
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i don't think anything is secure on Windows.
<bruenig> don_jr, well where are you trying to paste it
<bayziders> Quintin: I just re installed java and it still aint working.
<Shrimpy1> yeah i think i m going to the newbie forum IndyGunFreak
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: but i think someone might still be able to use your internet connection from outside :D it just limits the hard drive access which is in my opinion pretty stupid.
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: what side do yo live on (not to be personal or anything)
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, lot of smart folks there.. someon ca n probably help you, just dont "irritate" a mod, by posting in more than one forum
<yoink> question: democracy player broke in feisty after the python 2.5 upgrade...is there an easy fix?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, what side?
<don_jr> bruenig first into a directory I created, then tried in the home directory...
<Shrimpy1> like do you in the us  (east coast or west coast)
<bruenig> don_jr, did you try drag and drop?
<steelb> is there any way i can use paludis in ubuntu (with apt-get too)
<IndyGunFreak> Indiana... midwest..lol
<bruenig> is IndyGunFreak serious
<omeil> Does anyone know of a Linux MSN messenger that has voice support?
<don_jr> bruenig I found oneit let me paste into! now to figure out howto run the openssh server! lol
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, why would i not be serious?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i think aMSN does
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm not sure
<omeil> hmm i think i have it installed ill take a look
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, just seemed like a joke, he asked if anyone could help with the res and you sent him to a forum
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i'm not positive on that though
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: I'm from kentucky, (lexington) just wondering to know where other people live in the world
<bayziders> Can some one help with this. I  installed java but frost wire doest realize it.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, because i spent all morning tryng to help him figure it out and we coudln't figure it out
<oddie> has anyone installed ubuntu on an xbox? I tried and couldn't but the xbox debian version works fine
<bruenig> ah
<Shrimpy1> bruenig: hes help me out before
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, i think i went to Ky one time as a kid
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: but something is wrong lol i can't read anything the text is the same colour as the background :D
<IndyGunFreak> IndyGunFreak, you got me, i stick with GAIM
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: awesome
<IndyGunFreak> i would say check your color pallette
<omeil> Omeil: hi Omeil hows it going
<omeil> omeil,
<fokuslee> oddie xbox has only 64mb of ram how are u gonna run gnome there is no point
<omeil> hmm dosen't highlight when u say the name :(
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, that makes you look incredibly lonely
<fokuslee> oddie oh ur talking about xbox 360?
<bruenig> omeil, iirc amsn doesn't have voice support, some people I have seen use skype at the same time as amsn if you are wanting voice and cam
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: :) i know lol.
<oddie> fokuslee: its actually being run as a server no gui
<fokuslee> oh ok
<mariano> so, where can I get the source packages (plus patches) for gnome-session in ubuntu?
<omeil> hmm i see
<oddie> nar xbox 1
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, i thin aMSN had voice?
<joebob777as7> anyone know of a good slideshow application?
<bruenig> iirc
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, i'm not a 100%, but i seem to remember reading that was one advantage it had over GAIM/Kopete, was voice support
<omeil> Indygunfreak: i have an old version tho.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, or maybe it was webca support
<turbolover> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yoink> does anyone know how to use get democracy working in feisty?
<bruenig> yeah it has webcam
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, that might be what i was thinking of.
<bruenig> who would want that bloated piece of garbage
<turbolover> has anyone tried secondlife under ubuntu?
<omeil> whats second life?
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, you got me.. i only use my hotmail account to catch junk mail..lol
<yoink> any suggestions for a good video podcast player?
<oddie> is second life good turbolove?
<turbolover> some MMO thingamajig
<fokuslee> oddie u need nar for home use?
<IndyGunFreak> secondlife is fun
<billybob> omeil: basically a Massivly onlone game
<IndyGunFreak> not for the faint of heart though
<omeil> billybob:roger that.
* billybob doesnt like SL
<turbolover> oddie: umm, i just tried the linux client and it rusn like a slideshow being operated by a retard
<billybob> online*
<omeil> lol
<oddie> foruslee: it is for home use yer just to store files and what not
<IndyGunFreak> some people do some wierd stuff on that game
<teajay> I have a bit of a stupid question.... I've installed Network Manager Gnome through apt-get and uninstalled it with SPM and reinstalled it with SPM and it says it saves a shortcut in Applications>Internet ... but there isn't one there
<turbolover> but that might be because i dont have proper 3d acceleration
<oddie> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !secondlife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turbolover> yeah i want to get on there and start up the empire from star wars
<cogitatus> generic linux question: how do you update the listing commands like locate uses after installing new packages?
<omeil> does gaim make a weird doong doong doong noise?
<fokuslee> oddie i c i c pretty cool breezing new life into an old consol
<fokuslee> nice
<Matt____> So yeah, my friend's ubuntu installation got completely hosed for no apparent reason
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i set up gaim with the Trillian sound pack(which I really liked under widows).. and it works great
<bruenig> Matt____, you should tell him that rm -rf / is just a joke
<Matt____> on boot, the computer just says /bin/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<IndyGunFreak> Matt____, there was a reason
<darkch1ld> anyone know a good game that runs on ubuntu?
<billybob> Matt____: sounds liek that thing between the seat, and keyboard . . .
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: is the trillian sound pack already installed or must i install it?
<bruenig> darkch1ld, supertux
<Bobby> What is ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i had it on my windows box, and just zipped htem.
<bruenig> !ubuntu | Bobby
<ubotu> Bobby: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Q_Continuum> Quick question.  If I install using the server disc, and then install the Ubuntu-Desktop package, do I lose/miss any wizards/options?  I forget. (Going to do a USB install, but only have 512MB that will work)
<Matt____> well does anyone know why boot would mysteriously hang like that
<Bobby> ty brueinig
<omeil> oh right
<teajay> bad partition?
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: have u set up cdemu?
<MybEvil_> How do I install plugins on Firefox, for watching videos on the internet?
<oddie> exit
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, since i don't know what it is, i'd say thats a no
<bruenig> MybEvil_, flash videos or other
<MybEvil_> other
<IndyGunFreak> !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<omeil> !cdemu
<teajay> you can do about:plugins in firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teajay> to see what plugins you need to install
<bruenig> MybEvil_, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<bendman> hey, anybody know of a widgets program or something similar for gnome?
<teajay> err have installed
<bruenig> teajay, not really
<bruenig> oh yeah installed
<Bobby> this is what he nneds to watch :) <MybEvil_> I can't watch my fucking porn!
<Matt____> thanks anyway, guys :P
<MybEvil_> lol, bobby
<MybEvil_> your suck a rat >.>
<bruenig> !ohmy | Bobby
<ubotu> Bobby: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<whta> OK SO
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: CDemu is a proggy for linux which lets you mount .ccd.cue images oh and .img files and nrg i think
<teajay> hehe I typo'd
<MybEvil_> such**
<Bobby> thats what he said on my other channel
<omeil> IndyGunFreak: quite easy to install really.
<Bobby> just helping to explain his problem
<IndyGunFreak> omeil, i have no doubt, i just don't have any use for it.
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, what you probably want is multimedia codecs
<MybEvil_> welll
<bruenig> mozilla-mplayer will cover all of the other
<MybEvil_> when I clicked to d/l the plugin
<bruenig> sudo apt-get install it
<omeil> Does anyone know what to do with linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run?
<omeil> or how to install it lol :D
<MybEvil_> it said unknown plugin
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<bruenig> MybEvil_, yeah that firefox is locked, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<whta> I'm trying to install IE in wine for a certain game, but when i open the installer it says: "Error creating process: <C:\windows\temp\IXP0000.TMP\IE7Setup.cmd>. Reason:Access denied". how do i fix this "access denied"?
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, 99% of the time under Linux, it will say that
<teajay> but I have a really weird question though... like I said I installed Network Manager Gnome first through apt-get and then removed it with SPM then reinstalled it with SPM and it said it should be listed in Applications>Internet... But it isn't.
<teajay> Anyone know what's the problem?
* bruenig doesn't understand when those who don't know answer, looks at IndyGunFreak 
<omeil> whta: are you doing it with sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, i think cuz i talk so damn much, they must think i'm smart..lol
<IndyGunFreak> truth is, i just give links...lol, i rarely give answers
* Bobby cries over my lost cookie
<whta> omeil: no, i'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, believe me, i don't claim to be a genius here on Ubuntu..lol
<bendman> is there an RSS reader widget or something for linux... I'm looking for something I can just run on the desktop
<bruenig> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<bendman> ubotu/bruenig: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bruenig: thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whta> omeil: running sudo wine ... does nothing.
<whta> nothing different, that is
<bruenig> that link is fun
<IndyGunFreak> bendman, you can also try this..    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_RSS.2FRDF.2FAtom_Newsreader_.28RSSOwl.29
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, what link is that?
<MybEvil_> OMG
<MybEvil_> I LOVE YOU ALL!
<MybEvil_> in a non-gay way =/
<bruenig> that link in !gdesklets that doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, lol
<bruenig> good ole 403
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, try the link i just posted to you above
<bruenig> my favorite
<MybEvil_> thanks again :)
<MybEvil_> going to bed, night
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, i take it it worked?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<MybEvil_> yea :D
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, but he wanted a widget
<MybEvil_> welll
<MybEvil_> WAIIT
<MybEvil_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, oh
<MybEvil_> it says what it's playing
<MybEvil_> but it's not playing it =/
<omeil> whta: isn't there a how to install IE on this page? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, what are you tryhing to play?
<bruenig> omeil, ies4linux
<MybEvil_> umm...
<IndyGunFreak> ies4linux is the devil
<MybEvil_> I think bobby told you all earlier =/
<bruenig> MybEvil_, what is the file extension on it
<bruenig> wmv avi what
<MybEvil_> wmv
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, i must hav emissed it.. if is porn, don't sen dit to me, i'm on a windoze boxx right now, and it'll get crippled
<IndyGunFreak> wmv's you'll probably need to play with mplayer
<MybEvil_> lol
<MybEvil_> its on internet
<MybEvil_> and it's porn lololol
<IndyGunFreak> MybEvil_, lol, why did i know.
<bruenig> MybEvil_, you need to install mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MybEvil_> sorry for all the enters, i'm too used to it =/
<bruenig> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Arcane> What's the name of the Gnome equivilent of Systray? It seems to have decided to stop loading
<MybEvil_> what did I say?
<IndyGunFreak> Arcane, i think its sys notification
<omeil> umm anyone know what this command is supposed to do ? chmod +x /home/omeil/linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<IndyGunFreak> or am i misunderstanding what you want
<Arcane> You're misunderstanding what I want
<bimberi> Arcane: Notification Area
<bruenig> omeil, make that executable
<Arcane> bimberi,  I'm not going to type "sudo Notification Area"
<IndyGunFreak> Arcane, sorry then
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Arcane> I'm trying to figure out what to run from Nautilus :\
<omeil> bruenig how do i run it tho :)?
<omeil> if i double click it it opens in gedit
<bruenig> omeil, you can probably click on it, or just type /home/omeil/linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<bruenig> omeil, run the chmod +x command and then type the path to it
<omeil> k
<HockeyInJune> whoa, thats alot of ppl
<MybEvil_> how do I get the w32codecs?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, you still here?
<bruenig> !w32codecs | MybEvil_
<ubotu> MybEvil_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Arcane> Hey seriously I need help. :(
<stooges> can linux read .dmg files?
<IndyGunFreak> .dmg?
<stooges> apple's file format?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yes, sir?
<SkippyX> anybody know if the medibuntu repos are down?
<IndyGunFreak> you're gonna get flamed for not saying what youv'e already tried in your post...lol
<IndyGunFreak> those folks are anal.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: is it bad i hate mac's (although i love their commericals)
<ayyub> Memtest86 will usually take a long time, right?
<Madpilot> ayyub, yes.
<kalorin> ok, now I'm >< close to going back to XP
<ayyub> Kay.
<bruenig> SkippyX, they are not
<kalorin> wine will not run photoshop
<kalorin> and I can't for the life of me get vmware to run
<whta> will this IEs4linux work with a game i install with wine?
<SkippyX> dang - having an impossible time updating my source.list
<posingaspopular> kalorin: why don't you just use gimp?
<omeil_> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libpixmap.so", i did it and it was  saying this all over
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, i kinda agree with you...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgZQ_It0weI
<stooges> because i want to install a program that is mac.. i want see if it would work in linux
<feryana> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu in a new pc.  It's a Core Duo... the 6.06 doesnt go thru, and now I'm trying to install 6.10 but I get /bis/sh: can't access tty: job turned off... can someone sayme why?
<Arcane> This is driving me insane.
<kalorin> posingaspopular the problem isnt' just photoshop really
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, watch that youtube video, i nearly wetmyself
<SkippyX> msg I get: " Could not connect to media.blutkind.org:80 (216.55.142.216), connection timed out"
<blaze> Hello all,
<kalorin> yahoo messenger, media monkey
<kalorin> there's just too many things that don't run under linux at this point
<blaze> but we still love it :P
<kalorin> and i figured I'd just vmware a windows instance and have them if I needed them until I found replacements
<bruenig> yahoo messenger? why would you use that
<bruenig> gaim
<kalorin> but I can't afford the time to try to figure that out
<Jrabbit> gaim.
<Frogzoo> feryana: some few installs need you to pass the kernel option 'acpi=off' from the grub menu - boot the CD & hit F6 at the menu - edit the kernel line & add that option, might help
<blaze> :(
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yeah its great, ... now i know i need to install java back on here
<kalorin> I haven't tried gaim
<ethan> when i play my cd player i can't hear any sound
<HockeyInJune> i need the PPPoE program to get on the internet with linux, anyone know where I can find it?
<Jrabbit> use gaim
<Music_Shuffle> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, have you seen it before?
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, !!!!!!!!
<Jrabbit> Hockey
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yes, sir
<feryana> i'll try
<bruenig> kalorin, well don't complain, if you need some alternatives, ask but don't complain
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, i love it
<Arcane> I need an alternative to MY SYSTEM NOT WORKING.
<posingaspopular> HockeyInJune: sudo pppoeconf
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: its the one where everything was filed with a mac
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, i was wondering where you'd been, i figured your new install must not have went well
<kalorin> bruenig, I totally understand but I've literally spent 2 days trying to et vmware running
<bruenig> !attitude
<Frogzoo> will they be releasing feisty April 1?
<HockeyInJune> OH
<kalorin> frustrated as hell at this point
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, no.. even better
<HockeyInJune> thnx a lot
<HockeyInJune> !
<Shrimpy1> mmm
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak, apparently, my DVD writer was the problem =[
<posingaspopular> np
<Arcane> I'm literally twitching from this crap. :\
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle, now that sucks.
<SkippyX> Wow - that's worked up.
<bruenig> kalorin, some quick google searches and you probably could have found better alternatives, what programs do you need
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah.
<ethan> will any1 answer my question?
<IndyGunFreak> twitching?..lol
<ethan> when i play my cd player i can't hear any sound
<kalorin> i need something to do canon raw -> adobe dng's
<bruenig> it doesn't make sense to run linux, just to get a virtual windows machine for programs that have alternatives, why even leave windows if you are going to do that
<blaze> RythemBox's Ambient Radio station rocks !
<IndyGunFreak> ethan, are your speakers on?
<don_jr> how can I get sudo permissions in the gnome interface?
<ethan> yes
<cafuego_> Arcane: the systray thing?
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, i agree
<kalorin> bruenig, to buy time to find a good alternative
<Arcane> Yeah
<kalorin> most things I do I can do under linux, but some things I just can't
<IndyGunFreak> kalorin, there's a bazillion alternatives
<kalorin> at least at this point
<stooges> is it possible to use .dmg in linux?
<kalorin> .dmg?
<cafuego_> Arcane: Right click the panel, choose "Add to panel...' and add a 'Notification Area'.
<bruenig> don_jr, you mean like gksudo nautilus
<ethan> when i open volume control it's said no volume control elements or devices found
<joebob777as7> ethan sounds like your audio drivers are busted.. what card do you have or if it's onboard sound what mobo?
<ethan> so how can i do IndyGunFreak ?
<whta> i just installed ies4linux but i have no idea how to run it!
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego thats not what he wants
<kalorin> well and we have some vpn stuff and apps that are windows only at owrkt hat I wanted to try
<Arcane> I don't have a "Add to panel"
<IndyGunFreak> ethan, you got me.. i was just starting with the easiest thing first
<don_jr> bruenig I'm trying to save a text file and it's told me I don't have permissions to save that file, how can I fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> Arcane, if you right click your panel, you will have
<Arcane> I don't have any form of tray or manager whatsoever.
<okih-imus> Is there something wrong with the GRUB bootloader for Ubuntu?
<bruenig> kalorin, sudo apt-get install exifprobe
<feryana> frogzoo I added the command after the -- and I still receiving the same message
<Arcane> So please stop telling me I do. :D
<joebob777as7> whta it should create an icon for you unless you did it as sudo or root
<joebob777as7> whta you must install it as your user
<cafuego_> Arcane: open a terminal and check that 'gnome-panel' is running.
<mordaunt> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<bruenig> don_jr, open the text file with gksudo, for instance, gksudo gedit /path/to/whatever.txt
<ethan> joebob777as7,  mine is intel high definition 7.1 audio
<HockeyInJune> posingaspopular: IT WORKS, thank you very much
<kalorin> Building dependency tree
<kalorin> Reading state information... Done
<kalorin> E: Couldn't find package exifprobe
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:~$
<don_jr> bruenig okay
<kalorin> ?
<bruenig> !info exifprobe
<ubotu> exifprobe: Read metadata from digital pictures. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 452 kB
<IndyGunFreak> !PASTEBIN
<Arcane> It's not there at all :(
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joebob777as7> ethan is it a pci card or built in if it's built in what mobo?
<whta> joebob: I didn't do anything special.. i copied all the commands exactly from the ubuntu guide
<ethan> joebob777as7,  it's pci
<posingaspopular> HockeyInJune: noproblem a tall
<Arcane> Not in /usr/bin
<cafuego_> Arcane: That's fine, just start it by hand 'gnome-panel &'
<bruenig> kalorin, do the following: sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install exifprobe
<cafuego_> Oh!
<cafuego_> Arcane: Is there anything in /lost+found?
<Arcane> t a thing
<don_jr> bruenig okay, that gave me funny output, what is the text editor I can get into from term?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, well, its bedtime....   good night all
<Arcane> Not a thing*
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, i hope you get the screen resolution thing worked out
<bruenig> don_jr, nano or vim
<feryana> ne/bis/sh: can't access tty: job turned off
<mordaunt> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8)] 
<joebob777as7> ethan ok what is the card part number and name?
<brophat> is there a list of the additional software pachages you can get ?
<cafuego_> Arcane: What happened right before it stopped working?
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: yea, i'll be back need to close for flash player :(
<feryana> nevv pc and I only can run the vista :(
<J-_> is it safe to kill wish in, edgy? it's zombified.
<bruenig> mordaunt, that is on your end
<kalorin> uh?
<bimberi> brophat: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<whta> anyone have any idea what happened to my ies4linux install? i followed the ubutnu guide instructions exactly and the install went with no problems. i just see no way to run it.
<mordaunt> bruenig, really ? =| what precisely on my end?
<brophat> thank yoiu
<omeil_> how do i login as root?
<Arcane> cafuego, I was running updates
<Arcane> I'm on 5.10 :\
<kalorin> ok so you're commenting out the .deb's?
<don_jr> bruenig thanks, gotit, now how do I tell the ssh server what directories can be accessed and how do I turn it on?
<Arcane> I'm just using Ubuntu temporarily
<bruenig> mordaunt, don't know but going to archive.ubuntu.com in the browser was fine
<bruenig> don_jr, no clue
<ethan> Integrated High Definition audio
<ethan>     *
<ethan>       Realtek ALC 880 chipset
<ethan>     *
<ethan>       8-channels for Full Dolby 5.1/6.1/7.1 surround sound support with Dolby Pro Logic IIx
<ethan>     *
<ethan>       Dolby 5.1
<ethan>    this is my sound card joebob777as7
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego_> Arcane: *nod* SO it's removed stuff it shouldn't have removed. Easiest to get it back is to install 'ubuntu-desktop' - that should grab all gnome stuff back.
<J-_> !pastebin
<Arcane> Except apt-get won't work anymore.
<feryana> !paste ethan
<mordaunt> bruenig: can you give me an ip for archive.ubuntu.com ? i just want to check if it's the same one i'm getting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ethan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feryana> ethan read the pm
<don_jr> How can I tell my ssh server what directories to share via ftp and how do I turn it on to begin listening please?
<cafuego_> Arcane: Won't work how? What error?
<crimsun> ethan: please pastebin ``lspci -vvn'' output
<mordaunt> bruenig, i can't even get a response from their website
<bruenig> kalorin, run the command, it enables that universe repository so you can get that program
<crimsun> ethan: then tell me the URL
<kalorin> nice
<bruenig> mordaunt, 91.189.89.6
<kalorin> no wonder I've been having so much trouble finding things
<ethan> crimsun,  u want  to take a look?
<crimsun> ethan: have you posted the info I requested?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy1, did you get flash to work?
<Arcane> cafuego,  dpkg returned an error or something to that close proximity
<bruenig> kalorin, you should probably enable the multiverse repository too
<kalorin> k
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: now i need java lol
<IndyGunFreak> naa, not for youtube
<ethan> argh i don't know how to do this one crimsun  i'm newbie about linux
<brophat> if something is not in the package list then you just manual install it and it does not get added to the add/remove listing?
<kalorin> and I might do that where?
<Jrabbit> !java Shrimpy1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java shrimpy1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> youtube just needs Flash
<Jrabbit> !java | Shrimpy1
<ubotu> Shrimpy1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<IndyGunFreak> but as noted above, java is easy to install
<Shrimpy1> i'm pretty sure the pacakage manager has it
<crimsun> ethan: open Applications> Accessories> Terminal, type ``lspci -vvn'', and paste all the output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<whta> ok! i got my ies4linux working.. but how can i enable activex?
<Shrimpy1> along with add/remove programs
<IndyGunFreak> ok, nite all.
<kalorin> oh foudn it
<kalorin> in synaptic
<ethan> aww
<ethan> k
<stooges> i have a file on the dekstop.. but i want to mount it, but it says only root can do that.. what am i doing wrong?
<sivik> some one a while back told me where to download a script that installed the correct ati drivers that made my xpress 200m finally work correctly and i had to reformat my machine and i forgot to save that script, could someone tell me where i woudl find it?
<bruenig> kalorin, well in command: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shrimpy1> IndyGunFreak: going to sleep?
<Arcane> aha, got it
<kalorin> hwo about just check the softare restricted by cpoyriht or legal isues ( multiverse ) in synaptic?
<bruenig> kalorin, commands are easier
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> in some way
<kalorin> ways
<omeil_> has anyone succesfully installed Quake 3 arena?
<yoink> can someone link me to the list of alternate apt mirrors?
<brophat> and if yoiu don't find what you want in the package list you have to install it the old fashioned way? And it does not get listed in the remove list?
<tm4-> hey guys - new to #ubuntu, thought i'd say hey
<Arcane> This is making me very angry.
<ethan> yes crimsun  i already paste
<bruenig> kalorin, well if you just copy and paste something, that is easier than me trying to explain how to do it in synaptic, with the click this and then click this and so forth and so on. Also I don't know synaptic having never used it
<kalorin> we use redhat at work and at home debian on the server and once that was set up no occasion to really mess with apt
<kalorin> sure
<tahsin> i have flash and java installed in my firefox but still i cant play youtube videos it says"Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player."
<tahsin> what do i do
<omeil_> Does anyone know how to install quake 3 arena properly?
<bruenig> !flash9 | tahsin
<ubotu> tahsin: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bimberi> hi and welcome tm4-
<bruenig> tahsin, have you installed flash?
<tm4-> has anyone here suffered from the white-cube/whitescreen issue with the recent beryl release
<sivik> !ati
<tm4-> ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> tahsin, what does it say in about:plugins for flash?
<tahsin> YES
<crimsun> ethan: and what's the URL?
<ethan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7605/ this one crimsun
<tahsin> i can play other flash
<tahsin> i have version 9 installed
<tm4-> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cafuego_> Arcane: got it?
<daxxar> Anyone know of something like UnionFS or AUFS that's a bit more mature (or atleast stable)? I've read a lot of places that people recommend AUFS over UnionFS because it's faster and more stable, but I'm getting kernel Oops'es at umount etc, so I'm hoping for an alternative. :-)
<nomasteryoda|w> how long should a 250gb hd take to do a "forced check"?
<bruenig> tahsin, do you
<Arcane> Nah, I'm honestly completely abandoning this
<nomasteryoda|w> ext3
<bruenig> tahsin, what does it say in about:plugins
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda|w: Depends on how full it is and how broken ;-)
<Arcane> I'll either get a newer Ubuntu or XP
<nomasteryoda|w> ah
<cafuego_> nomasteryoda|w: Up to a half hour, prolly
* bruenig waves bye
<nomasteryoda|w> wow
<tanlaan> how do you change the resolution of the login screen?
<nomasteryoda|w> thanks
<kalorin> thanks bruenig
<tahsin> bruenig: i went to adobe flashe's site and it sayed i have verion 9 installed
<tanlaan> im not seeing any resolution setting under system>administrator>login window
<tanlaan> *administration
<mordaunt> whoa that's weird...
<bruenig> tahsin, open the browser, and go to the address bar, and type about:plugins
<crazy_penguin> Good morning to all!
<mordaunt> i get a whole bunch of attempts to connect back to my machine
<mordaunt> when i try to connect to the repos
<cafuego_> yeah, sorry
<crimsun> ethan: if you don't preface the sentence w/ my nick, I'm liable to overlook it (this irc client doesn't highlight them otherwise)
<tahsin> bruenig: everything is eneabled
<bruenig> tahsin, what does flash say
<ethan> crimsun: ok
<ethan> crimsun: this is the URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7605/
<tahsin> bruenig: i dont see any adobe flash but i see shockwave flash
<bruenig> shockwave flash what version?
<tahsin> helllo
<tahsin> ?
<crimsun> ethan: are you using alsa-driver 1.0.14rc2 or newer?
<zero88> how would i remove packages that i have downloaded with apt-get?
<ethan> crimsun,  i'm not sure i just install ubuntu 5.04 just now
<tahsin> So what do i do now about flash?
<johnc> zero88 sudo apt-get remove "package name"
<zero88> johnc thanks buddy
<yoink> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<yoink> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tahsin> So what do i do now about flash?
<u2live79> hi there ubuntu noob here
<tahsin> i have flash installed but cant run youtube videos
<nowhere> What can i do when gamesounds are out of sync? Ubuntu 6.0.6 and the game is tremulous.
<ethan> crimsun,  if u tell me the cmd i can go check and tell u
<johnc> welcome u2live79
<crimsun> ethan: err, 5.04?
<tahsin> what do i do
<u2live79> thanks
<crimsun> ethan: we don't even support that version anymore.
<omeil_> has anyone ever installed Quake 3 arena for linux?
<ethan> ya crimsun  and i updated it
<crimsun> ethan: to...?
<holly2hottie> hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me?
<kelsin> omeil_: yes
<tahsin> i have flash installed but cant run youtube videos
<u2live79> is there any kind of beginers guide over view of linux/ubuntu that might be helpful?
<joebob777as7> anyone know of a good slideshow application to make videos out of pictures?
<ethan> crimsun,  i used ubuntu update manager
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I'm trying to change the volume using the GNOME panel applet, and it doesn't appear to work. I know it's a problem in GNOME because alsamixer works fine. This only started recently, so I suspect a problem in a recent update; has anyone else had this experience?
<crimsun> ethan: lsb_release -r
<omeil_> umm whats the command to move files from a directory?
<tahsin> u2live79: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ethan> crimsun,  it's still 5.04
<u2live79> hey thanks!!
<chorse> lasindi: are you using a audigy value card?
<macd> u2live79, http://www.ubuntuguide.org  keep in mind that is the unofficial starter guide.
<ethan> crimsun,  i think it's only update the newer package 5.04 :(
<crimsun> ethan: um, then you haven't dist-upgraded properly (or completely)
<Shrimpy1> hello can anyone help me with 915resolution?
<lasindi> chorse: no, I am using an Aureal Vortex
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: why don't you just use xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting (edgy)?
<MrWGW> good evening
<chorse> lasindi: i used to have the same problem with an audigy value, alsa didn't support that card very well
<MrWGW> where do I download an Edgy-compatible Blubuntu artwork package?
<johnc> good evening MrWGW
<ethan> crimsun,  can i use thumbdrive to install ubuntu new version? cuz i just downloaded ubuntu 6.01 and i don't have any new cd right now
<MrWGW> I did this before, then inadvertantly b0rked my install
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me?
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: i've tried that. and it gave me options in the pref>resolution. but they are bigger as in 640x800 i need 1200x800
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: did you remove the Mode line(s) from xorg.conf in Section "Screen"?
<shatrat> lasindi, I had a similar problem. Have you tried editing the preferences for the gnome volume slider?  It might be controlling the wrong one.  I had to set mine to PCM
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: negative. was i supposed to ?
<lasindi> shatrat: chorse: ah, I think I found it; I have multiple sound cards and it's using the wrong one
<johnc> MrWGW I think you can get blubuntu @ gnome-look.org
<lasindi> I'm going to disable one of the cards in my BIOS
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: I did.
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: ok what do i remove exactly?
<omeil_> Kelsin: don't you just run that 30mb file u download install the files. then copy over PAK0.PK3?
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: don't remove, just comment out the line(s)  [put a '#' at the beginning of the line(s)] 
<chorse> lasindi: ah, that's great - so everything works fine now? if you have an onboard chip and aren't using it, you ought to disable it in your bios, that saves some little system resources
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: on which lines?
<robbie_crash> what's the site that I post snippets of text from to avoid flooding the channel?
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: I just told you
<nowhere> What can i do when gamesounds are out of sync? Ubuntu 6.0.6 and the game is tremulous.
<kaushal> Hi
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me?
<johnc> hello kaushal
<DemisM> i got some new fonts where do I put them so that I can use 'em?
<TSMS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370382 any suggestions?
<kaushal> Hi johnc
<omeil_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaushal> I get permission denied
<robbie_crash> thanks
<kaushal> while doing cp Kaushal_Shriyan.pdf /var/www/minitest/
<goose> is ubuntu port scanning anyone else?
<omeil_> For anyone who has installed Quake 3 Arena sucessfully please look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7606/
<omeil_> keeps telling me something about the default config
<kaushal> johnc : any clue
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: do i put # on all the lines of screen?
<johnc> sorry kaushal i missed the question
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me?
<kaushal> cp Kaushal_Shriyan.pdf /var/www/test/
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: no, only the Modes ones
<kaushal> cp: cannot create regular file `/var/www/test/Kaushal_Shriyan.pdf': Permission denied
<johnc> use sudo to create a root file
<Shrimpy1> crimusn: it says i can not change it. how do i open it so it know i'm root
<kaushal> i did sudo cp Kaushal_Shriyan.pdf /var/www/test/
<Shrimpy1> Shrimpy: hello
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: which editor are you using?
<kaushal> cp: cannot stat `Kaushal_Shriyan.pdf': Permission denied
<Shrimpy1> text editor
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: text editor
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: use: gksu 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<johnc> kaushal, to copy a file you must first give the path to the original file then the path to where you want it
<omeil_> Can someone help me with quake 3. it isn't running it tells me something about Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me?
<kaushal> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> omeil_, my best suggestion is to search ubuntuforums.org    sorry man, not too many people on that would have installed q3 before
<okih-imus> My friend installed Ubuntu, but he gets a grub bootloader error 21.
<kalorin> okih: does he have a software raid (ie in the bios)?
<kalorin> I had that problem
<omeil_> FunnyLookinHAt: ima lookin
<johnc> kaushal example: sudo cp /home/kaushal/file_name /var/what/ever
<okih-imus> Yes, he has raid.
<kalorin> can't have mirror or something going on
<kalorin> have to break that and it'll boot then
<DemisM> are there any good online tuts or docs on customizing ubuntu, or gnome in general? Also when I changed the panel I got errors with network-manager-gnome or nm-applet any ideas how I can get around this?
<kalorin> pain in the a$$
<kaushal> its still not working
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: and i do that to ALL of the modes and save?
<kalorin> welp, I'm off to format and install XP
<okih-imus> Thanks
<Shrimpy1> kalorin: why?
<kalorin> too many tools that just aren't here yet
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: just the lines that have "Modes"
<kaushal> johnc : it still doesnot work
<kalorin> I rely on stuff that's windows only and WINE wouldn't run it, and vmware just wouldn't work
<johnc> kaushal, hmm not sure, this always works for me
<kalorin> believe me, I wish it was otherwise
<Supaplex> kalorin: like what?
<okih-imus> Yeah, I can't give up the ease of use and my games that windows handles so well atm.
<Mach4> can anyone help me with a busted windows install?  I installed linux with my windows drives (raid 0) plugged in, and because of GRUB error 21, cant boot into windows.
<Shrimpy1> alright i did that to all the line's with mode. hopefully crimsun it won't mess up lol
<kalorin> photoshop mainly
<kalorin> adobe digital negative format specifically
<Supaplex> yea, gimp as stagnated imo
<kalorin> gimp is nice, but photoshop is >>
<Supaplex> *nod*
<kalorin> it's really harder to change OS's than I thought it'd be
<kalorin> I've been working literally for like over a year to get off using anything in windows that isn't an opensoruce thing
<eck> Mach4: what is grub error 21?
<holly2hottie> you can run photoshop in wine or crossover office, no real reason to switch back to Winblowz XPee
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: mmm i went to prefs> resolution and nothing samed
<johnc> kaushal, right click on original file and check the permissions tab to make sure it is read and write
<kalorin> but there's just a few things I can't get out of
<kalorin> holly, elements 4 on the wine page says it doesn't work
<Mach4> eck: you guys are supposed to tell me! :S
<kaushal> ok
<kalorin> and I need primier as well
<Mach4> i dont know, i just know i cant boot into windows because of problems with this "grub" business
<Mach4> or whatever the bootloader is called
<Shrimpy1> kalorin: there are people who make programs just like those
<holly2hottie> ahh well I never used elements 4, I have only used 6, 7 and cs2
<kalorin> <--- I've spent the better part of 3 days now trying ot get vmware to install
<eck> Mach4: pastebin your grub.conf
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: what's the output from ``COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-i810\*|grep ^ii''
<kalorin> and it's running but the vmware-server-console just "runs" and exits
<kalorin> no messages
<Supaplex> kalorin: there's #vmware for that (I forget which network)
<kalorin> shrimpy, and I think that's all great, but I can't afford the drop in productivity spending time trying to find/learn/work around them
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: ii  xserver-xorg-video-i810                      1.6.5-0ubuntu3                               X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<kalorin> yeah
<eck> if you pastebin it i will see if i can help you
<lordkeiden> kalorin: have you looked into qemu for your virtual machine?
<kalorin> no
<Supaplex> vmware-server is $0 these days. qemu is FOSS
<kalorin> part of this was that we're going to be doing vmware at work on a lot of stuff and I figured i'd learn a little about it
<kalorin> FOSS?
<Supaplex> free open source software
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me? Also does anyone know if I would be better off asking for help for this particular issue in a Xorg channel, and is there a channel like that? thanks
<Supaplex> free to use, copy, toture, and improve
<eck> holly2hottie: check your xorg log
<Shrimpy1> kalorin: well i think the support of linux espically ubuntu is amazing and just becasue of that i will use it (plus i hat mac's and window's always gets slow and stupid)
<eck> that is the best place to start looking
<ashzilla> hi all
<lordkeiden> kalorin: if vmware is such a pita, maybe you should spend a few hours with qemu...it is slick
<bulmer> anyone using an intel i815 chip for video have Xgl working with those 3-D ? beryl?
<eck> i think it is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ashzilla> is there anyone I can get a list of the images at http://www.sinaimonastery.com/photos/big
<ashzilla> anyway*
<MrWGW> hmm I don't suppose anyone else knows of the location of that .deb?
<kalorin> man, the new macs are what unix should be though
<MrWGW> for some reasons the .debs on the Ubuntu website (for Edgy) don't seem to be working
<ashzilla> The webpage I'm trying to browse is in another language
<kalorin> frigging amazing
<MrWGW> (for Blubuntu)
<okih-imus> Why would someone choose linux over windows for a personal computer?
<kalorin> just $$$
<eck> os x is a bastardization of unix
<ashzilla> and I cannot browse the site, so I'm trying to view the images alone
<eck> okih-imus: because linux offers a lot that windows cannot
<kalorin> plug in a monitor, no muss, no fuss, just poof another screen pops up and your desktop expands.
<tplinker> i seem to be having a problem running the ubuntu live cd, the cd was proplerly made, i set bios to boot from cd it loads up to the first screen, i run the install option, my computer and cd drive respond.....and after a minute or so it freezes....any ideas?
<ashzilla> when I try to navigate to http://www.sinaimonastery.com/photos/big, it returns me to the main page
<Shrimpy1> yeah mac's steal shit from linux and then change a name or two and then sell it
<okih-imus> eck: Like what?
<eck> e.g. i am a math major, it would be a major PITA for me to use windows
<kalorin> and with parallels it's just amazing, it can run just about anything as I've been able to tell
<Shrimpy1> safari!
<eck> all of the major software for math is linux-centric
<eck> especially LaTeX and certain math packages
<wompus-cat> i can't get the nvidia drivers to work properly....after i install them, i restart x using ctrl+alt+bkspace, it comes up with the logo and freezes....then i restart my compy and it boots into the login screen but i can hear the login screen's sound looped over constantly and when i log in it hangs after the login screen dissapears
<kalorin> shrimpy, I just want the functionality
<bulmer> tplinker choose the lowest resolution like vga perhaps
<kalorin> I dont' care where it comes from
<nowhere> Any idea's on how to fix sound sync issues with games? Using tremulous on ubuntu..
<tplinker> in bios?
<Shrimpy1> kalorin: i understand
<johnc> kaushal, you there, did that work
<Supaplex> okih-imus: flexibility, power, extendable, secure, upgrades cleanly
<pINgpONgbOSs> yo guys :]  quick question
<bulmer> tplinker no, during install at the boot prompt...F3 i believe
<kaushal> yes
<pINgpONgbOSs> how can you check how much RAM your comp has?
<tplinker> ok
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: free
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: are you still there?
<okih-imus> Windows seems to be smooth to me, I've had no problems.
<tplinker> thanks i'll give it a try
<eck> linux also offers a lot of scriptability and extensibility that is not possible in windows
<eck> i guess it depends
<wompus-cat> please someone for the love of god answer me....i can't get help or any response anywhere
<pINgpONgbOSs> ahh thx Supaplex
<Shrimpy1> over time window's quits on you
<okih-imus> Hmmm...I don't know what that scriptability means.
<bulmer> eck windows can do some scripting
<slackmf> !codecs
<eck> not very much, not very easily
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnc> to check ram, type top into a termina;
<kalorin> Shrimpy, I totally agree
<h1st0> johnc: or install a system monitor.
<okih-imus> Windows quits on you over time? What do you mean?
<eck> whenever i have to use windows (e.g. at work) i always have to install cygwin
<kalorin> I've just gotten to where I view it all simply as tools, and some are just better at some things than others
<Supaplex> wompus-cat: how did you install the nvida drivers? you didn't wait but 60 seconds to throw a fit?
<eck> because I work in a very linux-oriented way
<pINgpONgbOSs> dam, it's giving me less ram than i think i have... i think >.>
<kalorin> vmware lets you pick the best tool for the job and use it
<h1st0> !off-topic
<kalorin> that's all I really want
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> What advantage is there having a low latency kernel?
<h1st0> !offtopic
<Shrimpy1> okih-imus: no matter what you do windows will become slow and retarad and start to freeze up (crash)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kalorin> ok qemu is installed
<kalorin> now
<h1st0> kalorin: you trying to get windows working through qemu?
<Shrimpy1> don't get me wrong i love windows (its very gui friendly)
<eck> windows has no cli to speak of, dammit
<wompus-cat> i installed it thru the apt-get line from the edgy help....and no...i was in here earlier and noone answered
<Mach4> eck: 1) where can i find grub.cfg?  i looked in the boot folder and see lots of grub-related files, but not that one      2) could you elaborate on "pastebin"?
<kalorin> hist0 well photoshop and a few other things
<okih-imus> Shrimpy1: Why would that happen?
<eck> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> Mach4: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kalorin> I've be happier with vmware I think
<eck> Mach4: pastebin the file /boot/grub/grub.conf
<h1st0> kalorin: did you install the kqemu module?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: do you have shared video memory? how much ram are you expecting? systems with 3.2+ gb might not see the remainer in 32bit mode due to pci mmio mapping
<kalorin> no
<eck> or alternately /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> eck, Mach4, ubuntu doesn't use grub.conf, it uses menu.lst
<h1st0> kalorin: you may want that as well.  will speed things up.
<alpha255> i'm trying to upgrade to dapper and changed the breezy to dapper in the sources file
<Shrimpy1> okih-imus: because it always happens memory slowy fades away. everyone makes spyware and virus for it.
<alpha255> apt-get complains about importing a key
<eck> Flannel: damn, you are right
<zero88> Does anyone know how to set your wireless card to Monitor Mode?
<pINgpONgbOSs> i think i do have shared mem. i'm supposed to have 1 gig, and free is giving me 507k
<drfoz> could someone help me with sound in feisty? i got it workin in ardourvst but it dont seem to wanna work on any other apps
<Supaplex> zero88: iwconfig
<eck> there should at least be a symlink :-)
<Flannel> drfoz: feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<h1st0> kalorin: the howto on the wiki is lacking a few things for kqemu
<corevette> !Iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<zero88> supaplex how does that set it to monitor mode
<h1st0> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: aside from disk caching...
<Shrimpy1> okih-imus: Window's is awesome when you first start it but then like 6 months later it becomes like me when i just wake up. slow and unreponsive
<Flannel> alpha255: right.  So, you've done that.  What's your problem?
<corevette> !Ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<okih-imus> Shrimpy1: Well depending on your web browsing habits and browsers, spyware and adaware aren't much of an issue now. Also, there are plenty of tools to run to clean those problems.
<kalorin> I don't see it in the synaptic search
<h1st0> kalorin: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<alpha255> Flannel, I don't know how to import the key?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supalex, disk caching..? oO
<Supaplex> zero88: how? it uses the kernel wireless extensions api. read the man pages to figure out how you ask it to, provided your hardware supports that mode. also note, there are caveats with bridging.
<corevette> !SuSe
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Flannel> alpha255: which key?  The key is the same if the URL is the same
<alpha255> Flannel, dpkg --import something right?
<Flannel> alpha255: right.
<Shrimpy1> yeah i clean like crazy and everything its just window's get's slow after a while. and many people can back me up on that.
<corevette> !Google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<zero88> supaplex where would i find the man pages?
<Shrimpy1> !Pirates
<eck> man man
<Flannel> alpha255: there's instructions n the top of the source-o-matic, which will also give you keys
<wompus-cat> i've installed the drivers using the binary from nvidia, from the syntapic manager, and from using apt-get....they all do the same thing
<alpha255> ahh, key is in apt repository right?
<kalorin> yeah I think ultimately really the real problem is finding the right tools for you and then finding an OS that will run them well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !easysource | alpha255
<ubotu> alpha255: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kalorin> windows doesn't run them well but has all the apps
* kalorin shrugs
<Mach4> eck or anyone else willing to help with broken windows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7609/
<alpha255> Flannel, nice
<kalorin> so you're kind of stuck like that
<Supaplex> zero88: open a terminal, and run man iwconfig, or in konqueror type man://iwconfig (I think)
<Shrimpy1> window's is app crazy and i love that
<h1st0> kalorin: well there is gimpshop etc.. if you want a more photoshop feel to gimp it even supports like 99% of the photosop plugins.
<corevette> !PiratePartyoftheUS
<zero88> supaplex thanks
<drfoz> anyone had problems with sound on feisty?
<Supaplex> zero88: enjoy =)
<h1st0> !offtopic | drfoz
<ubotu> drfoz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> drfoz: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, not here.
<kalorin> yeah but we run informatica at work and those are windows only tools
<EdibleEgg> lookingforhelp: have a BCM4306 wireless card, using ndiswrapper, but iwconfig doesn't even have wlan0 on it, any ideas?
<eck> Mach4: you didn't include an entry for windows?
<kalorin> then there's the mssql server stuff that we do
* kalorin shrgs
<bulmer> anyone using an intel i815 chip for video got the Xgl working with those 3-D ? beryl?
<h1st0> EdibleEgg: ifconfig?
<corevette> drfox: feisty support = #ubuntu+1
<kalorin> ultimatley I thought I'd be able to get around it
<alpha255> feisty isn't out yet right?
<EdibleEgg> h1st0, think it was iw
<Flannel> bulmer: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/xgl support
<h1st0> EdibleEgg: I know try ifconfig
<Flannel> alpha255: it's alpha software still
<Shrimpy1> feisty has a beta
<h1st0> EdibleEgg: see if its listed there.
<okih-imus> Exactly what kind of person is Linux directed to? I can't seem to be productive in it at all. I find windows software to be more responsive. I don't use any obscure specialized tools either. \
<EdibleEgg> h1st0, ok, and if it is?
<Mach4> eck: i dont know, i just clicked the install shortcut from the livecd.. it didnt ask me to edit any boot file
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: yes?
<EdibleEgg> h1st0, how would i enable it, it doesnt show up in network manager
<eck> okih-imus: it is aimed at unix users
<davejustdav1> can i repartition my hardrive to use full space without reinstalling ubuntu? currently i am usuing half of hardrive
<Shrimpy1> linux is for everyone!
<mneptok> okih-imus: how many years have you been using Windows?
<eck> if you have always used windows, of course you will be unproductive in linux
<h1st0> EdibleEgg: well ndiswrapper and network-manager working together is beyond me perhaps someone else would know.
<eck> that is dumb
<okih-imus> mneptok: Uhh since windows 3.1
<h1st0> STOP THE WINDOWS DEBATE PLEASE
<okih-imus> k
<drfoz> corevette> thanks
<EdibleEgg> h1st0, well i'll check ifconfig real quick bbias
<eck> Mach4: well you need to edit that file to include an entry for booting windows
<mneptok> okih-imus: think that has something to do with it? ;)
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: you asked for the display drive with colums 200 or somthing and i sent it to you ii  xserver-xorg-video-i810                      1.6.5-0ubuntu3                               X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Mach4> okih-imus: please stop instigating to that eck can help me!
<Mach4> i know okih btw
<Flannel> okih-imus: #ubuntu-offtopic, is where that question is a good topic
<eck> Mach4: there is an example on lines 39-42
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: that's the only line?
<okih-imus> mneptok: probably. i just feel left out of this linux inner circle. it feels like there's something i'm not getting that everyone else is.
<bjv> davejustdav1: yes, gparted can probably do it, you will need a livecd with the tool though
<eck> Mach4: the important thing to get correct is the correct drive and partition
<eck> okih-imus: what do you use your computer for?
<davejustdav1> tnx bjv
<Shrimpy1> well there is two crimsun but it's two short ones
<okih-imus> programming, gaming, internet
<alpha255> Flannel, excellent! that's just what I was looking for  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<eck> what programming langauge?
<okih-imus> java, c, matlab
<Shrimpy1> matlab
<eck> well C is pretty much a no brainer for linux
<eck> java and matlab aren't really any better
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: paste all the output onto pastebin, please
<siavashg> Can anyone help me get my USB mouse to work on my laptop?
<eck> so there isn't a lot of incentive for you to switch if you want to continue working how you have been
<Shrimpy1> ii  xserver-xorg-video-i810                      1.6.5-0ubuntu3                               X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<siavashg> No usb seems to work for my laptop since I installed ubuntu
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: no wonder, you didn't heed my suggestion
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: thats what you wanted?
<davejustdav1> another question... i am trying to install diablo2 on ubuntu i have installed "wine" and it recognizes the cd and steup programm but when i choose to isntall it locks up any suggestions?
<eck> so then why argue about it?
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: you need to install xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: I said as much over 30 hours ago
<wompus-cat> so can anyone help me?
<Flannel> davejustdav1: You might have more luck in #winehq (filled with people who use wine all the time)
<kalorin> ok
<davejustdav1> flannel tnx
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: thats the xorg file thing (blue screen stuff) because i've done that twice
<kalorin> shit this qemu seems to be working kind of nice
<kalorin> most impressive
<siavashg> when I do dmesg I get: usb 3-4: device not accepting address 12, error -110
<kalorin> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<Flannel> wompus-cat: "It's broken" doesn't really tell us much.  Do you have any error messages?  Those are sometimes helpful.
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: the output you _just_ pasted confirms that you haven't installed the correct package.
<kalorin> what's the name of that package ?
<wompus-cat> no error messages :/
<h1st0> kalorin: yeah you don't have the module installed.  you have to build it yourself.
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting
<Flannel> wompus-cat: check in /var/log
<h1st0> kalorin: but not sure about doing it on whatever version of ubuntu you are running perhaps search the forums.
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: thanks
<wompus-cat> well.....i just reinstalled so i'll have to do again and everything
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all, is there anyone that can help me?
<kalorin> h1st0 it's kubuntu 6.10
<Flannel> wompus-cat: then you'll have to yes.
<kalorin> edgy elephant or whatever:)
<Shrimpy1> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. crimusn
<eck> Mach4: i am curious, what exactly were you getting error 21 from?
<wompus-cat> when i get back in like 5 - 10 mins i'll have it tried out
<wompus-cat> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<wompus-cat> this is what i'm using to install the driver
<Flannel> wompus-cat: no, don't use that one.
<Mach4> eck: sorry, but that example is rather cryptic to me.  could you elaborate on what i might need to put in menu.lst to make the boot menu work?  as of now, if my windows disks AND linux disk are both plugged in, my pc posts, and then just sits there and doesnt do anything, no messages.   If the linux drive is unpluged and just the windows disks are plugged in, i get an "error 21" saying that grub messed up in stage 1.5
<wompus-cat> okie
<Flannel> !nvidia | wompus-cat
<ubotu> wompus-cat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> Shrimpy: you may have not the correct site on the source.lst for that package you're seeking
<Flannel> wompus-cat: use that one.  Ubuntuguide isn't safe.
<puff> Anybody know how to reformat an ipod in linux?
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: nothing happened (it installed it but it already had it installed
<wompus-cat> kk
<pINgpONgbOSs> ooo just read the wikipedia desc for qumu
<pINgpONgbOSs> qemu
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<pINgpONgbOSs> sounds interesting :] 
<eck> Mach4: ok, so I think that you need to reinstall grub first of all
<wompus-cat> i'll try this one
<wompus-cat> thanx flannel
<h1st0> kalorin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361528&highlight=kqemu
<Dr_willis> pINgpONgbOSs,  ive had better luck with vmware..
<Mach4> eck: i wanted to do that, but how do i reinstall just grub?
<Shrimpy1> crimsun: sorry but you're going to have to tell me how to open it
<Flannel> !grub | Mach4, first link
<ubotu> Mach4, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, really? i've tried it, and it's pretty slow
<crimsun> Shrimpy1: use the Text Editor
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, is qemu about hte same? :(
<eck> Mach4: you need to boot into the linux environment, e.g. by doing the rescue option on the boot cd, and then follow the instructions to run grub-install
<johnc> hist0, are you a moderator?
<Flannel> Mach4: that page gives you all sorts of options, dependnig on which CD you have.
<eck> then what should happen when you boot your computer is that grub should boot up and display the boot options in the menu.lst file, and selecting one of them will allow you to boot with those parameters
<Dr_willis> pINgpONgbOSs,  qemu isent as full featured in many ways.. but it depends on exactly what you want to do and run with it...
<bjv> moving to 2.6.17-11 knocked out my nvidia-glx package,
<bjv> im sure it is because i stripped out some restricted modules or something i was not using. someone with the big-picture know what i should purge and reinstall?
<Shrimpy1> crimsun (do you want the entire thing on here) (don't want people mad at me)
<stooges> is it really possible for linux to use mac programs that are .dmg?
<Mach4> thanks, just to clarify, installing linux broke my windows boot, not the other way around
<eck> when you add the windows option to menu.lst, that will allow grub to load up the windows bootloader, which then completes the windows process normally
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, did you notice any speed differences?
<bjv> ive just pulled and reinstalled nvidia-glx and tried pulling off and reinstalling all of restricted modules, im missing something still
<eck> Mach4: yeah, so what happened is you used to have the windows bootloader on your master boot record (MBR)
<robbie_crash> How can I fix these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7608/
<eck> and somehow grub was put on it incorrectly which results in you not being able to boot
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, i just wanna play around with the virtual systems. nothing big
<Dr_willis> pINgpONgbOSs,  i woul dhave to guess vmware is faster
<Shrimpy1> crimsun:
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all there are no error messages or anything telling me whats going on either, is there anyone that can help me?
<Shrimpy1> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<Shrimpy1> #
<Shrimpy1> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<Shrimpy1> # values from the debconf database.
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, dang lol
<crimsun> argh
<bjv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358060&page=3   thread on nvidia errors for this kernel isnt giving very conclusive answers
<Shrimpy1> #
<eck> so you need to put grub on the MBR again (correctly), and then the windows option in grub will allow it to chainload the windows bootloader so that can start up windows
<Shrimpy1> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<Mach4> eck: so i have to manually make an entry to menu.lst? or just try reinstalling grub from the provided links?
<Shrimpy1> # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<Shrimpy1> #
<Shrimpy1> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<Flannel> Shrimpy1: don't paste here.
<Shrimpy1> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> pINgpONgbOSs,  i just use vmware to test out live cd's mainly - its easy to use.. vmwareserver is free :) so get them both
<Shrimpy1> # package.
<matt1234> can someone help me with my apache setup? i cant get the service to start... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7610/
<Shrimpy1> #
<Shrimpy1> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Shrimpy1> # again, run the following command:
<Shrimpy1> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Shrimpy1> Section "Files"
<Shrimpy1> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-131-112-92.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by crimsun
<eck> Mach4: you need to reinstall grub so you can see the menu, and after that you can edit menu.lst and put the correct entry
<eck> priority #1 is getting grub to not give you error 21 though
* Shrimpy1 was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, yea, i tried it and uninstalled it lol. thought it was too slow to really do much
<pINgpONgbOSs> maybe i'm just impatient ><
<crimsun> I wonder why +q isn't working, anyhow
<Mach4> eck: ok, and finnally, what would a correct entry look like?
<Flannel> matt1234: looks like... do you have two httpds?  Or maybe nothing in ports.conf
<Dr_willis> pINgpONgbOSs,  which was slow? vmware? what sort of machine ya got?
<zero88> does anyone know how to get your internet to work again once you put it on monitor mode?
<wompus-cat> okay Flannel ....restarting x.....i'll have everything u need when i get back
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, ya vmware server. i got a pentium M laptop that runs regular ubuntu and xp really smoothly
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, i think part of the problem might be that ubuntu isnt detecting my full RAM
<h1st0> kalorin: did you get my link I sent you?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, i'm supposed to have 1 gig, but it shows about 512 megs T_T
<Mach4> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eck> Mach4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7611/
<kalorin> h1st0 yepper
<kalorin> compiled and installed
<eck> Mach4: you will see that I added text at the bottom
<kalorin> lets see what happens
<Shaba2> hello folks
<Dr_willis> pINgpONgbOSs,  i was running vmware on my Turion 1.6 ghz - 512ram - it ran 'ok' :)  its running XP and vmware with winME in it right now even.. (for the wife)
<h1st0> kalorin: yeah if you go down they talk about seamlessrdp which is what you probably want to do.
<Shaba2> just what I wanted to ask
<eck> ok, i have to go now
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: odd. even missing high ram support would atleast provide 970mbish
<eck> good lukc
* kalorin nods
<stooges> can anyone help me?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Dr_willis, lol i'm on ubuntu, and it gets really slow while vmware is running XP
<h1st0> !ask | stooges
<ubotu> stooges: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shaba2> anyone know any servers online that let you set up a few vmaware account
<Shaba2> cheaply
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, yea, u mentioned somehting about shared system memory before
<Pwnzorz> linux mint!
<Supaplex> Shaba2: localhost is cheap. :)
<h1st0> Shaba2: you could just do it on your box.
<Darkkish> quick, how do i mount a drive in livecd?
<h1st0> Shaba2: its free
<Shaba2> damn I asked this in the wrong wroom
<alpha255> Pichu0102, how much memory in the machine
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, my video card is an intel integrated media crud
<alpha255> ?
<Shaba2> Was supposed to be in #windows
<pINgpONgbOSs> Suaplex, maybe that's why?
<stooges> i was wondering if a mac's program which uses a .dmg, can be run on linux.. i installed a file that has extension of .dmg
<Shaba2> my unbutu queston was about partitioning an ntfs drive
<Supaplex> Shaba2: vmware-server runs on linux and windows...
<alpha255> pINgpONgbOSs, integrated 950 on laptops is a pretty good chip
<robbie_crash> I've got a busted synaptec dealie, problem is outlined here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7608/
<stooges> downloaded*, not installed yet
<alpha255> does 3d stuff well
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: how much ram did you dedicate to video?
<Shaba2> I need one to run a small program on the net
<pINgpONgbOSs> alpha255, yea, it's not bad lol
<Pwnzorz> hi
<Darkkish> in general
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, dedicated? i didnt set anything like that i think
<Darkkish> how do i mount something?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: dedicate* sorry. :P
<okih-imus> How do I get rid of the grub bootloader if i want to remove Ubuntu from my system if i was dual booting XP and ubuntu? the bootloader isn't in the boot sector or mbr.
<alpha255> darkch1ld,  mount /dev/something /mnt/mountplace
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, no, i mean, is there a setting i can change?
<Dr_willis> okih-imus,  where is it then?
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all there are no error messages or anything telling me whats going on either, is there anyone that can help me?
<GenNMX> Darkkish: Buy it dinner first, or if you have exceptionally low standards, go to your local pet store.
<okih-imus> I have no idea Dr_willis
<MatrixMon> Is there a way I can update automatix2?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: that would be in the bios
<h1st0> stooges: what is .dmb?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, oh... then i have no clue :x
<h1st0> stooges: err .dmg
<stooges> .dmg
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, think that might be the problem?
<stooges> a mac file
<Dr_willis> okih-imus,  how do you know its not on the  MBR then?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: you'd have to reboot. or, maybe X can tell you. check the X log, and maybe dmesg or syslog for startup details.
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, i tried to google the problem, but i dont know what to search for
<h1st0> stooges: yeah what is it a disk image?
<okih-imus> because i had fixmbr run from the windows recovery console
<bjv> ok. trouble with 'nvidia-glx' package, I went to reinstall 'nvidia-glx' and it said it needs 'linux-image-2.6.17-10-386' & 'restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386'
<bjv> this is a problem, as i am running 2.6.17-11.        what else do i need to remove/refresh? ive already done apt-get update
<stooges> yeah... i guess yes
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, i'll try dmesg and syslog
<bjv> im missing something.
<butterkitty> k Flannel
<kalorin> mkay then
<Dr_willis> okih-imus,  normally one would use fdisk, or some othe rpartioning tool to delete the linux partitions,  then run fixmbr,  you are saying you ran fixmbr and grub is STILL there?
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<kalorin> 50G windows XP coming up
<kalorin> with 512meg of ram
<kalorin> nice
<h1st0> stooges: did you try google i'm getting a lot of results for ubuntu dmg
<wompus-cat> i did it....should have the logs now Flannel
<bjv> nnliu: #gnome ?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, holy crud dmesg filled my whole terminal screen lol
<stooges> well i did but apparently it ain't that easy finding something.. i'm still new
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: yea, use less :) dmesg | less
<Flannel> wompus-cat: you get the same error using the wiki's instructions?
<coredata> Hello
<wompus-cat> yep
<stooges> ill look again
<nnliu> k
<wompus-cat> i get the same error doin it any way i can
<wompus-cat> i downloaded the driver from nvidia still got it
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, found this: [17179569.420000]  Memory: 501472k/515964k available (1911k kernel code, 13852k reserved, 1073k data, 308k init, 0k highmem)
<Flannel> wompus-cat: the nv driver (default) works though, right?
<kalorin> too funny
<wompus-cat> i'm running 6.10.....when i was running 6.06 i could get it np
<wompus-cat> yar...nv works fine
<empty_mind> hey guys there is a guy in ##linux complaining about being banned from #ubuntu
<wompus-cat> i'm usin that right now
<stooges> mostly those dmg files are converting .dmg to .iso.. i'm talking about a 1mb file, not 700 mb
<h1st0> stooges: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#head-fc14558e9b3177677844d5851cd01ed8ee7dea4a
<empty_mind> he wants to know how can he be unbanned from #ubuntu
<Flannel> empty_mind: if he wants to talk about it, #ubuntu-ops is the place to go
<empty_mind> ok thanks Flannel
<holly2hottie>  hey, I have a question... while running gnome on edgy w/ all the aviliable updates my Xserver seems to be closing completly and restarts for no reason at all there are no error messages or anything telling me whats going on either, is there anyone that can help me?
<lufis> holly2hottie: try asking on the forums :)
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: I would google for things like missing ram / memory linux and your laptop + maybe the model to
<kalorin> holly: is there a log?
<Lunar_Lamp> empty_mind, he needs to speak to one of the ops. i think messaging #ubuntu.ops or #ubuntu-ops would work.
<lufis> holly2hottie: ubuntuforums.org
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, kk
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, thx for helping :] 
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: if your run memtest, does it report similar results?
<empty_mind> Lunar_Lamp, i communicated the same to him
<pINgpONgbOSs> from the grub menu?
<pINgpONgbOSs> i havent tried that yet
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, oops forgot to put ur username in front
<bjv> so, anyone familiar with what packages i need to manipulate in Apt?
<bjv> some version is wrong.
<h1st0> holly2hottie: what about the logs?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, havent tried to run memtest yet. i know that windows XP is detecting 1 gig
<coredata> confidential
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: yea. provided something silly, like forced memory clipping isn't passed to the kernel. eg, mem=500mb
<h1st0> holly2hottie: does it do it randomly also or are you doing something when it happens like hitting ctrl+alt+backspace
<wompus-cat> i know there's nuttin wrong with the card cuz i use it in windows or ubuntu 6.06 no probs
<kalorin> wompus-cat are you having issues with vmware?
<wompus-cat> i'm not usin vmware
<wompus-cat> i got dualboot
<kalorin> ah ok
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: cat /proc/cmdline ; echo (don't paste). do you see any mem= lines?
<kalorin> heh
<nf4> hello
<kalorin> I like linux boxes to have nice uptimes that are in the years
<cafuego_> kalorin: done
<kalorin> have a trouble child at work (dell 32g of ram and stuff) that just locks sometimes
<Supaplex> kalorin: and full of exploit possibilities, oh my! :)
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, lemme try that
<kalorin> rebooted it, said 768days since last fscked'
<h1st0> lol
<stooges> i dont think .dmg files would work in linuz.. its not an iso but probably programs are different
<cafuego_> 16:59:11 up 525 days,  2:07,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, wats the ";" for? oO
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supapex, part of hte command?
* kalorin nods
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: seperates command line calls.
<kalorin> I have 1 box that was there and started about 4 weeks after I did 5 years ago
<kalorin> still running redhat 7.2
* kalorin laughs
<kalorin> poor old thing
<Supaplex> poor roothat box
<wompus-cat> hehe
<kalorin> damn business just will NOT let us migrate off that old crappy code
* kalorin shrugs
<wompus-cat> i just wish i could get this to work
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, nope, i dont see mem= lines
<kalorin> what can you do?
<cafuego_> kalorin: virtualise it
<holly2hottie> h1st0: I am not hitting ctrl alt backspace. I am not sure which log files I would even need to look at to find out what to do about this either. But that useally is happening while I am in Firefox browsing the web in gnome. Right now I am in XFCE and I havent seemed to have had that issue yet. But its speratic, like sometimes w/in 3 min or starting GNOME sometimes like 1 - 2 hrs after starting GNOME
<stooges> how easy is it to use GTK 2.0, what do i need to do to install that?
<wompus-cat> i can't find anything in the Xorg logs that look to out of the ordinary, but then again i don't know too much about it in the first place
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: strange. I think you can use mem= to force larger memory to, but maybe it's mapped funny. google around and see what you find. also, html output from cpuz (windows) somewhere might be resourceful to us.
<mneptok> wompus-cat: nVidia+Edgy?
<kalorin> ok so why is everyone so impressed with vmware with this qemu is so easy to set up?
<bonii> I use Dapper on my laptop but when I hibernate my laptop then again I start it it doesnt start up the Xserver hangs what might be the problem please help out
<kalorin> i don't get it?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, is the only way to run memtest through reboot?
<wompus-cat> yar, i'm running edgy
<bjv> wompus-cat: did you loose your nvidia drivers when you updated the kernel? or just trying to get them working?
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, and i didnt get hte last part about cpuz lol
<bjv> im trying to get them working again after an update
<wompus-cat> trying to get them working
<Supaplex> kalorin: try booting from cd the first time only while using snapshot mode. :(
<h1st0> holly2hottie: hrm... well logs are in /var/log  like /var/log/Xorg.0.log etc...
<mneptok> wompus-cat: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules nvidia-glx
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: cpuz is a windows program. it'll let you save a html report.
<kalorin> eh?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: it describes the cpu, memory and other spiffy details.
<wompus-cat> yeah, i did that b4
<kalorin> supaplex? qemu doesn't like that I guess?
<Supaplex> kalorin: qemu can't do that. yea :(
<holly2hottie> h1st0: thanks, I will go and look at them now, I am not sure exactly what I am to be looking for so I will upload a copy to pastebin also and send the link to you
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, ah i see
<mneptok> wompus-cat: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<bonii> I use Dapper on my laptop but when I hibernate my laptop then again I start it it doesnt start up the Xserver hangs what might be the problem please help out
<kalorin> well vmware is a nightmare of lib issues right now it seems for 6.10
<kalorin> 6.06 might work I guesss
<h1st0> holly2hottie: the end of the file probably want Xorg.0.log.old or whatever the last one was.
<kalorin> not sure
<wompus-cat> i'm usin the nv driver right now
<warlock> what is the command to set a specefic size to a dir? so the dir can't be larger then 10mb for an example?
<kalorin> every fix I tried got it a little closer and then I ran out of fixes
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  it is?  it installed fine for me...
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, just making sure, but the swap has nothing to do with RAM right?
<bonii> I use Dapper on my laptop but when I hibernate my laptop then again I start it it doesnt start up the Xserver hangs what might be the problem please help out
<kalorin> the server?
<kalorin> from the tar.gz?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: correct. free reports them seperate.
<mneptok> wompus-cat: so what is it you're trying to do?
<kalorin> I had a hell of a time
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, cause if i just add the [free]  and the swap... xD
<Dr_willis> kalorin, yes.
<Supaplex> hehe
<kalorin> well
<wompus-cat> install the nvidia 3d acceleration driver on ubuntu 6.10
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  i do tend to install all sorts of extra things - but i got it running fine.
<kalorin> vmware-server-console I run and it just hangs for a moment then exits with no messages
<Supaplex> kalorin: did you try strace?
<kalorin> first it was complaining about libpng12.so.1
<wompus-cat> that's what i'm trying to do mneptok
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  i just run the 'vmware' command.. H.,,,
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, found a couple of forums where ppl recommended running memtest
<Dr_willis> the libpng is just a 'warning' not a real issue.
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, think imma do that
<kalorin> oh the server processes are running
<mneptok> wompus-cat: if you installed those 2 packages all you need to do is enable the driver in xorg.conf
<Supaplex> vmware-install is pretty sharp about detecting missing libraries.  I installed a bare metal box, and it yelled for missing libs before I continued.
<kalorin> I can't get the management console to run
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, just reboot and run from the grub menu right?
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: yea, assuming you have memtest installed right.
<wompus-cat> i get it installed but it hangs at the logo after restarting X....then when i reboot, the login screen sound loops and i try to log in and it hangs there
<threeonefour_> i know there is a new project or something where you can install ubuntu on a windows partition and have the windows boot loader boot ubuntu   but what is the link for that
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, yup, i see it besides ubuntu and windows
<Dr_willis> kalorin i dont even have vmware-server-console :) i may of not installed that part
<wompus-cat> i can install the driver and have it work fine in 6.06
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, thanks for ur help man. it's my first time in here. actually, my first time actually talking in IRC
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: run with it (pun intended) ;-)
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  oh wait 'vmware' runs vnware-server-console.
<wompus-cat> so, there's something weird
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex :')
<kalorin> well that hangs and then exits
<kalorin> same deal
<kalorin> I can strace it
<rirudepanci> hi, when i run winecfg i get thi error message: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" and the config window does not appear, can anyone help me?
<kalorin> yeah I have the apache working and the vmware server stuff working
<stooges> what do i have to do to be able to use GTK 2.0?  i want to install something but i want be sure I have the required packages..etc
<kalorin> then it just hangs
<Supaplex> stooges: as in dpkg -l gtk ?
<kalorin> strace takes a while, loads a lot of stuff
<wompus-cat> i update to 6.10 and it doesn't want to work....i install from the 6.10 cd and do nothing but go straight into installing the driver and it doesn't work
<stooges> i guesss, i found some themes so i wondered.
<bjv> question: has anyone who had a problem w/ nvidia-glx on upgrade to 2.6.17-11 got it working??
<Supaplex> kalorin: -o is a must have :)
<bjv> or should i just concentrate on rolling back to 2.6.17-10
<kalorin> here, join #kal?
<bjv> because something is broken in apt- and i cannot find it.
<threeonefour_> i know there is a new project or something where you can install ubuntu on a windows partition and have the windows boot loader boot ubuntu   but what is the link for that
<h1st0> threeonefour_: its in the forums
<MatrixMon> Can anyone help me load Winxp on to Daper 6.0 with vmware player?
<h1st0> threeonefour_: let me find it hold up
<bjv> nvidia-glx under 2.6.17-11 is saying i need 2.6.17-10-386 restricted modules.
<threeonefour_> h1st0, thank you
<necrite_> hi all
<rirudepanci> hi, when i run winecfg i get this error message: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" and the config window does not appear, can anyone help me?
<kalorin> mkay
<bjv> has anyone had trouble with nvidia-glx in 2.6.17-11 and got it working?
<h1st0> threeonefour_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279&highlight=windows+installer
<necrite_> imagemagic not suppor JPG image in ubuntu ?
<bjv> i cant get it to use the correct restricted modules package
<wompus-cat> i'm having trouble with 2.6.17-10 and -11 and i can't get it working
<wompus-cat> but i can't get it working in another way
<warlock> what is the command to set a specefic size to a dir? so the dir can't be larger then 10mb for an example?
<bjv> you can get it working in -10?
<wompus-cat> i can't
<_3uG_> could someone please help me with my gameport joystick? i've been trying to get this thing to work ever since edgy came out with absolutely no success (and it used to work in dapper and debian sarge/etch)
<wompus-cat> my system hangs at the logo or after login
<bjv> oh, i cant even get the nvidia logo up
<bjv> what card?
<kalorin> heh 12.1meg of strace out of the vmware process...
<kalorin> nice
<wompus-cat> 7600GT 256mb
<wompus-cat> PCI-E
<chamiltonj> I  could use some guidance with a intel hda sound card
<h1st0> !sound | chamiltonj
<ubotu> chamiltonj: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wompus-cat> where did flannel go?
<h1st0> !joystick | _3uG_
<ubotu> _3ug_: joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<corevette> !WhereDidFlannelGo
<wompus-cat> lol
<h1st0> lol
<corevette> !Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wompus-cat> i find help and they leave...awsome hehe
<corevette> dannggg
<kalorin> ok anything particular in here you want me to look for?
<Asl[a] n> i am getting a lot of these when I run fsck.ext3 -b 32768 - yeah, superblock's corrupt
<warlock> what is the command to set a specefic size to a dir? so the dir can't be larger then 10mb for an example?
<Asl[a] n> Error reading block 9764865 (Invalid argument) while reading inode and block bitmaps.  Ignore error<y>? yes
<Asl[a] n> can anyone help me to fix this? i sure don't want to lose all the data on the disk- and right now, i cannot make backup either
<h1st0> warlock: quota?
* wompus-cat twiddles her thumbs
<_3uG_> i have the joystick package installed. i've mknoded and modprobed everything that's required.
<h1st0> warlock: qouta  I can't spell yay
<holly2hottie> h1st0: http://pastebin.com/889079
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, lol oen last questoin
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, if i decide to use the mem= option, what should the parameter be?
<warlock> yeah, quota - but I dunno how to use it?
<_3uG_> and lsmod returns everything that it should.. so i'm stumped.
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, i just know that it's not a whole 1000M
<kalorin> stat64("/etc/vmware/not_configured", 0xbfee436c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<_3uG_> cat /dev/input/js0 keeps saying "no such device"
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  you did run that vmware configuration script?
<kalorin> yeah
<kalorin> all 3 of them
<snowpunk98> Can I ask a dumb question
<Dr_willis>  vmware-config.pl   is all ive ever ghad to run
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
* wompus-cat twiddles her thumbs some more
<chamiltonj> hlst0: Tried that, all day it seems.  Seems like it a specific problem with my card
<kalorin> keep in mind this is after I've installed it like 4 times
<Asl[a] n> snowpunk98, only if its dumbed down enough for us dumb ones :P and yeah, you'll get don't ask to ask any moment now.
<Asl[a] n> just ask away
<tanlaan> why is there a "move to trash" function for usb drives under ubuntu? Is there any way to disable it? I find it annoying to have to go into a terminal and "rm -r" the .Trash folder
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: try how ever much memtest or windows sees
<h1st0> warlock: I know a lot of howto's on howtoforge talk about quota for an isp setup.
<pINgpONgbOSs> Supaplex, i just know that windows shows .99 gigs when i to go My Computer's Properties. i'll try memtest then
<snowpunk98> When I setup a Windows machine I always create a C partition for just the OS and usually programs and the remainder of the disk for dynamic/static data
<warlock> h1st0, care to link?
<snowpunk98> When I create partitions in linux what would be the equivalent
<Soccer5555> gah violot has gone crazy
<Soccer5555> creating a script to write .
<Soccer5555> over and over again
<h1st0> warlock: let me find one.
<warlock> thanks
<Supaplex> pINgpONgbOSs: how much video ram do you have? error on the side of caution of you don't know. eg, round down. your box will crash pretty quick if you over estimate :)
<warlock> brb smoke meanwhile
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: you would make a 10mb boot partition, a 200mb+ swap partition, then the rest of the drive would be your / *root* partition
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, video ram? i'm not sure what you mean
<wompus-cat> i get it installed but it hangs at the logo after restarting X....then when i reboot, the login screen sound loops and i try to log in and it hangs there....i can install the driver and have it work fine in 6.06....i update to 6.10 and it doesn't want to work....i install from the 6.10 cd and do nothing but go straight into installing the driver and it doesn't work
<kalorin> Dr_willis, ok it did come with this error in the config:
<pINgpONgbOSs> supaplex, how can I check
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, 10MB boot do you mean 10GB
<h1st0> warlock: not sure which page its on but its in the tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: the root partition is like the C partition in windows
<kalorin> Unable to install the .desktop menu entry file. You must add it to your menus
<kalorin> by hand.
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  thats trivial.. means it dident cfigure out how to make the vmware icon in the menus
<kalorin> right
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: nope, i mean 10 mb that is all you should need for the boot partition *its where grub goes to load up linux or any other OS on your computer*
<kalorin> that's what i gathered
<warlock> thanks h1st0
<h1st0> warlock: np
<kalorin> then it says that none of the prebuilt vmmon modules for vmware server is suitable
<nnliu> does anyone know how to make windows that I click on take focus? right now when i open somehting they just pop up behind my current window
<kalorin> and asks to build one
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, oh what about swap, I currently have a 1GB swap
<kalorin> which I said to go ahead
<Soccer5555> everyone to noenemies
<kalorin> and it goes through make and all that jazz fine
<Dr_willis> nnliu,  try asking in gnome yet? It sounds more like ya got a bug then a 'setting'
<kalorin> saying that module loads pefectly in the running kernel
<nnliu> i asked in gnome
<nnliu> no answer -.-
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: I dont think you will be needing THAT much for swap, swap is just to put the things your RAM cant handle at the moment. How much RAM do you have?
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, 1GB
<Mad_Doctor> is there any irc / webforum channel dedicated to free software development? - i don't like mailing lists!
<kalorin>    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<mackinac> snowpunk98:  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preparing.html
<kalorin> I do get that
<Dr_willis> nnliu,  make a new user,, see if the issue affects them as well.
<rkyraccoon55> anyone here know of a good guide for beryl?
<nnliu> k
<kalorin> not 100% sure hy
<kalorin> why
<nnliu> maybe it's beryl that's doing it
<nnliu> i'll check
<nnliu> thx
<snowpunk98> I am already running ubuntu edgy dual booting with Windows but I kinda wanna do away with Windows and go full linux
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: yea you really dont need that much, but its fine if you dont want to take the time to change it
<mackinac> oops wrong link
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: its not going to harm anything
<wompus-cat> i'm having problems with installing the nvidia drivers....i get them installed but it hangs at the logo after restarting X....then when i reboot, the login screen sound loops and i try to log in and it hangs there....i can install the driver and have it work fine in 6.06....i update to 6.10 and it doesn't want to work....i install from the 6.10 cd and do nothing but go straight into installing the driver and it doesn't work
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: I currently have what I told you and 1gb of RAM and im doing great
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, if I want the ability in the future to just remove the OS but leave my data behind (example being in windows where I could reinstall windows on C and my data on D is fine)
<kalorin>    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<kalorin> The configuration of VMware Server 1.0.0 build-28343 for Linux for this running
<kalorin> kernel completed successfully.
<kalorin> so that's happy
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, How would I set that up 10MB boot, 1GB swap, root is data or the OS?
<kalorin> Dr_willis, does yours then go into another management interface configurator? vmware-config-mui.pl
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<rkyraccoon55> anyone here know of a good guide for beryl?
<rkyraccoon55> i just got it and dont know how to use it
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: hmm root is usually everything, your OS and data. But I suppose you could seperate your drive into another partition so you have one for OS and one for your personal date
<tanlaan> *data
<kalorin> I did 100mb for /boot, then / and swap
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: I just dont know how much you would want to save for the OS and the applications
* kalorin shrugs
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  i dont have a vmware-config-mui.pl
<kalorin> I just don't trust boot loaders
<kalorin> interesting
<kalorin> k
<kalorin> maybe I nuke that and do a reinstall
<Dr_willis> kalorin,  you may of installed somthing else i never installed.
<kalorin> if you've got it running without that stuff
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, My concern is that if I put my data on the same partition with my OS and my OS gets screwed up so bad I lose my data
<Dr_willis> there were some extra vmware server 'things' i think - that i dident install.
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: what kind of data are you talking about?
<kalorin> that's interesting
<snowpunk98> tanlaan, Pictures, music, documents, etc important things I dont want to lose
<kalorin> cause I thought you needed all 3
<kalorin> 3 packages
<kalorin> mui and server and server-console
<kalorin> so i installed them all
<Dr_willis> I belive ive just installed the 'server' package..
<nf4> any one use flickr?
<mackinac> snowpunk98:  make "/home" separate from "/" (root)
<Dr_willis> not even sure what the others do. :)
<threeonefour_> h1st0, have you tried to use this install method
<snowpunk98> mackinac, How big should I make root
<tanlaan> snowpunk98: listen to him, im a noob :P haha
<holly2hottie> h1st0: were you able to checkout my logfiles?
<snowpunk98> lol
* wompus-cat twiddles her thumbs somemore
<snowpunk98> Im really trying to decide if I should fully switch to Ubuntu
<h1st0> holly2hottie: yeah nothing really there. hrm...
<snowpunk98> Or if I should keep dual booting with Windows
<kalorin> snowpunk98, I think ubuntu is the best dist going right now
<h1st0> holly2hottie: perhaps try different video drivers maybe is the only thing I would try to see if it goes away.
<kalorin> I've run debian for a while now on my server cause it's light and easy install but I'm going to switch next hardware upgrade
<wompus-cat> i would totally switch if i could install my video card drivers
<kalorin> and redhat at work, and it's just terrible anymore with package dependencies
<h1st0> threeonefour_: nope
<snowpunk98> kalorin, I would agree however I'm not sure if I will need windows for something down the line like games or MS only applications
<wompus-cat> but since nobody seems to have a clue, i'm about to say, linux sucks and go back to windows
<kalorin> snow, that's why i'm trying to set up vmware
<kalorin> cause of the productivity stuff, now games, that's anyone's guess
<alpha255> fedora 6 isn't bad
<h1st0> snowpunk98: just dual boot and then you don't have to worry bout it.  Although I haven't been in windows in months.
<snowpunk98> ah
<kalorin> I don't play much and most of the games that I do occasionally play are linuxable
<alpha255> i also run edgy and like it too
<holly2hottie> h1st0: hmmm... well any ideas? could it be a GNOME issue, or do you think it is something w/ X? Right now as far as video drivers I am using the default ones for my laptop. nothing fancy like the nvidea or radien drivers
<mackinac> snowpunk98:  my root is usually 4 to 6 GB
<snowpunk98> I just dont like this fat32 partition sitting here being all old and ugly :(
<mackinac> with room to spare
<snowpunk98> mackinac, And that will be enough for the OS and all applications?
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<h1st0> holly2hottie: well you said you were running fluxbox also?
<h1st0> holly2hottie: if that restarts then its an Xorg problem not a gnome problem.  Or it could be hardware.
<mackinac> snowpunk98:  its been enough for me... i dont go grazy installing extra stuff
<mackinac> s/crazy/grazy
<zalpha254> can anyone help with a grub problem? i reinstalled windows and it overwrote grub, after restoring grub i get an "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition" when I try to boot ubuntu... any ideas?
<holly2hottie> h1st0: not fluxbox xfce. and I havent had that problem yet on here, but my g/f is the one that has to use this and she kinda likes the feel and all of GNOME
<h1st0> holly2hottie: well if xfce isn't resetting the X server then I would assume it may be a gnome problem only.
<h1st0> holly2hottie: hrm....  The drivers shouldn't really matter but that may be worth a try.
<h1st0> !ati | holly2hottie
<ubotu> holly2hottie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> !grub | zalpha254
<ubotu> zalpha254: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wompus-cat> i wish it were that easy for me......
<jmazaredo> is xorg and xserver different?
<zalpha254> i already restored grub by following that tutorial... inside grub it says "error 17 cannot mount partition" for ubuntu partition only
<rkyraccoon55> i cant get beryl to do anything its supposed to do
<kalorin> ok so just install the vmware server package and that's it then
<kalorin> do the config and done
<wompus-cat> *sigh*
<Frogzoo> !beryl | rkyraccoon55 Beryl is beta atm:
<ubotu> rkyraccoon55 Beryl is beta atm:: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kalorin> wompus-cat, did you check nvidia's site for drivers there?
<wompus-cat> i tried their drivers too...same issue
<kalorin> hrms...
<kalorin> what exactly are you seeing again?
<holly2hottie> h1st0 and ubotu: Thank you both for all your help and sugestions. I am going to check out the 3D-drivers as mentioned. How do I go about finding out exactly what video chip/card I have? I dont really have much of any info on the hardware on this laptop
<wompus-cat> i get them installed but it hangs at the logo after restarting X....then when i reboot, the login screen sound loops and i try to log in and it hangs there....i can install the driver and have it work fine in 6.06....i update to 6.10 and it doesn't want to work....i install from the 6.10 cd and do nothing but go straight into installing the driver and it doesn't work
<kalorin> I'm not an expert by any means though, so bear with me
<kalorin> sorry
<kalorin> weird
<wompus-cat> yeah...i think so too
<kalorin> I have an ATI x700 pro and had all kinds of issues
<kalorin> maybe something about the way it's clocked in the bios?
<kalorin> or some toggle in there saying vga pallet snoop or something that might cause it to get goofy?
<nnliu_> any1 familiar w/ beryl? i have asked in beryl channel but no1 really responding
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<h1st0> holly2hottie: lspci | grep VGA
<headphase> hello, I am having trouble resizing partitions with GParted
<holly2hottie> h1st0: thank you!!
<h1st0> holly2hottie: and btw ubotu is a robot not a real person.
<wompus-cat> hmmm
<threeonefour_> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<wompus-cat> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<wompus-cat> 	No such file or directory.
<wompus-cat> Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
<holly2hottie> h1st0: lol, the name looked fishy, but I tried to give the benifit of it being a real person, lol
<wompus-cat> that's from when i'm using the nvidia driver
<wompus-cat> Error opening /dev/wacom : Success <---- this is from using the NV driver
<achandra> dang..been a long long time since ive been in here...its like an old blanket or jacket...it just feels warm and its just right. ;)
<wompus-cat> lol
<wompus-cat> u an expert achandra?
<kalorin> hrms...
<kalorin> what do you make of this:
<kalorin>    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<kalorin> WARNING: could not find /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/.smac_linux.x386.o.cmd for /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/smac_linux.x386.o
<nnliu_> i have pinned the window staying behind problem to beryl
<achandra> wompus-cat: gave up a buck 10 Linux gig to go back into education and teach high school mathematics...thought it would balance me out..which it has...I discovered my skills are slipping.
<achandra> and you?
<wompus-cat> me....i'm very willing to learn....but i'm having nuttin but probs right now :/
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<achandra> nvidia problems huh?
<davejustdave> is ther a list of chatrooms other than this one?
<wompus-cat> yar....nvidia probs wit me
<wompus-cat> u wanna go in IM achandra?
<achandra> sure why not
<wompus-cat> i gotta register my nick first
<wompus-cat> lol
<nowhere> just join channel #wompus
<achandra> no problem i just did that myself..lol
<nowhere> or something
<kalorin> just make a new channel
<wompus-cat> done
<wompus-cat> hehe
<wompus-cat> i'm in #wompus
<Mach3> Hi, i am having boot troubles.  My pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7619/   Please help
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> my favorite part of any windows install.... Your computer will be faster and more reliable!
<kalorin> <insert marketing text here>
* kalorin dies laughing
<kalorin> ok so vmware installed _AGAIN_
<kalorin> back ot the same libpng12.so.1 error
<zzaappp> I'm installing the desktop for the very first time, and its running painfully slowly.  I'm assuming swapon was never called, and its been like 45 mins since the install started, but its still only on partitioning.
<zzaappp> any way to speed this up?
<nnliu_> installation goes slow, has u'r computer froze?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ACBF64A5.ipt.aol.com]  by elkbuntu
<zzaappp> no, not frozen... as I said, the cdrom still blinks, and the GUI side eventually updates the mouse as I drag it around.  but its really slow.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<kalorin> and there you have it
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<zzaappp> i'm at the low end of available memory, 128 mb.
<Mach3> I installed Ubuntu from the liveCD, and now i cant boot into Windows (or linux w/o a bit of trouble).  Can anyone help?
<Flannel> zzaappp: Desktop CD needs 192mb RAM, you should use the alternate CD
<zzaappp> what is different about alternate?  memory requirement?
<Flannel> zzaappp: no liveCD.  Just an installer
<Dictionary> question?!?! is there a way i can update to ubuntu x.10 without having to reinstall everything allover
<DaSkreech> How do I configure the pictures folder screensaver?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Dictionary
<ubotu> Dictionary: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | Dictionary
<zzaappp> ah, sounds better.  its just finished starting step 6 of 6 on the install.  i'll let it go another 30 minutes and see if it actually starts the install.  meanwhile i'm downloading alternate.
<Mach3> I installed Ubuntu from the liveCD, and now i cant boot into Windows (or linux w/o a bit of trouble).  Can anyone help?
<Mach3> please
<Flannel> Mach3: have you tried reinstalling Grub?
<Mach3> Flannel: what does that consist of? :|
<achandra> Have a note for all - I have installed the PowerPC 6.06 on over 10 computers at our school. The kids have produced papers, installed fonts and not a single system has taken a crap. That is all on G3's/G4s with 383MB of ram. SWEET!
<Flannel> !grub | Mach3, first link
<ubotu> Mach3, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> How do I configure thw pictures folder screensaver?
<Mach3> Flannel: its wordy, but this is my situaltion..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7620/
<Morg0> I have 6.10 installed and screen saver activated with lock. When I reenter my password, my programs have closed down ? Any ideas
<Dictionary> Mach3: does it give you an error?
<Mach3> Dictionary: see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7620/
<hueblur> anyone awake?
<Flannel> hueblur: nope.  no one.
<wompus-cat> what's the command to check rendering?
<Dictionary> Mach3: what i ended up what that happend is reinstall both...when having windows and linux i when and bought a external hard drive and copyed all my info...
<wompus-cat> to check if it's on in x i mean.... 3d rendering
<Dictionary> Mach3:: or if u have windows cd
<kalorin> OMG, it worked!
* wompus-cat blinks
<Dictionary> Mach3:: u can rix windows then only reinstall linux
<wompus-cat> "direct rendering: Yes"
<wompus-cat> omg
<wompus-cat> the problem was my sound
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> even better, not only did it work, it's already found that I'm running an older version! :)
<kalorin> yay!
<Mach3> Dictionary: fixing windows is the problem... where the heck is GRUB at??? fixmbr and fixboot (which write a new MBR and bootsector, respectively) did not get rid of it
<Dictionary> Mach3: why dont u reinstall both
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Do Ubuntu have Certifications
<kaushal> for Linux professionals working in Ubuntu
<Mach3> Dctionary: i did a "soft" reinstall.. as in, no reformat.. but if youre suggesting that i have to reformat my windows drive just to get everything working, then im going to be forced to believe that Linux is the devil and pretty much tell my friends how much it f'd me up
<DaSkreech> kaushal: Yup Check out LPI
<DaSkreech> !LPI
<elkbuntu> kaushal, they've just finished a pilot run for that like a month ago. keep your eyes peeled on linux news places and you'll find out when it goes down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coredata> hello
<Mach3> Flannel, could you answer a question please?
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<Mach3> flannel is a bot?
<zealot> ubotu is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dictionary> Mach3: thats not it.... what happends is windows if installed first likes to try to override everything and if uv updated it the linux booter will get confused... my sudeswtion is if u only want to play around with ubuntu is to download a program that runs it in windows
<DaSkreech> :)
<alpha255> flannel is a nice
<zealot> ubotu, are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rkyraccoon55> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ph1zzle> hey all
<posingaspopular> zealot: yes, bot
<zealot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<achandra> !vista-sucks
<zealot> haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista-sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !LPI is The Linux Professional Institute which makes professional Level certifications. You can be Ubuntu !certified through them
<Dictionary> Mach3: im sry but that is the option... but i haft to go now
<DaSkreech> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<achandra> lol
<wompus-cat> okay....i found out what was causing my problem
<zealot> hahaha
<wompus-cat> it was my sound card achandra
<DaSkreech> !bug1
<achandra> wompus-cat: :)
<wompus-cat> but...how to fix it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ph1zzle> I have a question, I am trying to install a perl module (DBD::Pg) that is asking me for pg_config and I can't find it. one doc I found said to try postgresql-server-dev-8.1 but apt-get is reporting this package as broken
<Mach3>  Flannel?
<DaSkreech> bug 1
<inazad> I need some help about wine...
<achandra> wompus-cat: stick it in a different slot
<Mach3> flannel, could you answer a question please?
<wompus-cat> i can't just unplug my sound every time i start linux lol
<june_> anyone know what the device's driver option should be for a via card in xorg.conf?
* DaSkreech kicks Ubugtu
<wompus-cat> i did that...still gave the prob achandra
<achandra> wompus-cat: damn....
<wompus-cat> yah lol
<DaSkreech> So anyone know about screensavers?
<rirudepanci> hi, when i run winecfg i get this error message: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" and the config window does not appear, can anyone help me?
<zealot> i like "ubotu" this name
<Mach3> You tell me to reinstall GRUB, but i have two hardrives
<achandra> wompus-cat: Im wondering..if there is a completely different driver that might fix it..
<oljanx> Speaking of wine, has anyone attempted, or perhaps even had success at running Dreamweaver?
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<wompus-cat> for my sound card?
<june_> rirudepanci: funny, i'm trying to solve that problem myself, what graphics card do you have?
<Madpilot> DaSkreech, I think Ubugtu's bug output is disabled in this channel
<Flannel> Mach3: what?
<wompus-cat> my sound card is an audigy SE
<achandra> wompus-cat: that would mean rmmoding the module.. for the driver....insmoding the new one, etc, etc.
<DaSkreech> Madpilot: Ah So how do I call on the much needed Bug 1 ?
<rirudepanci> june_: i have no idea XD, something crappy, probably intel, this is a notebook
<wompus-cat> mew?
<wompus-cat> lol
<Madpilot> bug #1
<ph1zzle> anyone know where I might find pg_config for postgres or where I can look to find it?
<Mach3> Flannel: ok, you tell me to reinstall grub.. i just want to make sure you know i have 2 hardrives.. windows on one (well a raid0 actualy) and linux on the other
<lightrush> moo
<DaSkreech> Madpilot: Why is it here then?
<zealot> can the audigy work perfectly in linux/bsd?
<Flannel> Mach3: you might've written GRUB to the boot sector of a different harddrive.  But yes, fixMBR will overwrite it (assuming the same drive)
<Mach3> Flannel: that link you sent doesnt apply to 2 harddrives
<rirudepanci> june_: u?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<june_> rirudepanci: system->administration->hardware   or something like that, you should be able to find it
<Flannel> Mach3: that link... doesn't care how many harddrives you have
<lightrush> !grub
<wompus-cat> soooo....
<Madpilot> DaSkreech, it is surpressed here. to be honest, I'm not sure why Ubugtu is here either - most of it's options don't work in this channel
<wompus-cat> i have no idea achandra
<wompus-cat> lol
<lightrush> !stats
<june_> rirudepanci: i've got a via card, it's driving me nuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> I'll ask Seveas
<bmgz> I am running Edgy, I can't get qemu to run the openbsd install cd? It hangs at rootdev=0x1100.... anybody else experience this?
<zealot> june_, what card?
<DaSkreech> some other day
<lightrush> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<achandra> wompus-cat: hmmm..might want to do a google search to see if anyone else has had an issue with 6.10 and the card..
<DaSkreech> right now I wanna sleep
<jmazaredo> http://pastebin.com/889093
<Flannel> Mach3: what makes you think multiple HDDs makes a difference?
<ph1zzle> !pg_config
<DaSkreech> Night!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg_config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<june_> zealot: it's a via something or other
<rirudepanci> june_: yeah 82830 intel
<ph1zzle> well I thought that was worth a try
<Mach3> Flannel: well, could you just tell me how to get GRUB off of my windows drive?
<Flannel> Mach3: by overwriting it with windows MBR
<lightrush> rewrite the MBR
<lightrush> fdisk /MBR
<Mach3> Flannel: i went iinto the recovery console and tried fixMBR  and** fixboot
<lightrush> with windows's FDISK
<Mach3> Flannel neither worked
<ph1zzle> Mach3, you need to reinstall the boot sector, a windows disk will have rescue mode and from rescue mode type fdisk /mbr
<june_> rirudepanci: i'm googling that error right now, i'll let you know if i find anything
<Flannel> Mach3: I imagine you've got one on one drive,and the other on the other
<rirudepanci> june_: thanks a lot :D
<lightrush> or u can look for Super WinPE Ultra Boot CD 2004
<achandra> or do it the linux way...with the mbr...and pipe it to /dev/null...
<Flannel> Mach3: does changing your boot order in your BIOS work?
<rirudepanci> june_: thanks a lot :D
<rirudepanci> june_: im searchin too
<ph1zzle> so no one knows what commands or how I might find what package contains a certain file / prog?
<kalorin> what's the deafult for shared memory ?
<kalorin> anyone know?
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<Mach3> Flannel: no, it gets further, but still dies
<kalorin> like how big is /dev/shm?
<Flannel> ph1zzle: packages.ubuntu.com has a search (scroll down)
<june_> rirudepanci: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2039322    the second post says the error can be ignored, but i can't start unreal tournament so i'm not sure if it's really ok
<ph1zzle> Flannel, thank you
<Flannel> Mach3: then your fixmbr isn't working.
<inazad> Its said: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<Flannel> ph1zzle: If you want to do it locally, and have the package already installed, there's methods too.
<Mach3> Flannel: please read this to see my situation, if you havent already http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7620/
<achandra> phlzzle: find / -name blah
<macd> 0x4b is such a devious lil visual.
<CaptainMorgan> how do I chmod on only directories ?
<macd> ph1zzle, from 0x41...
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: what are you chmodding?
<ph1zzle> hey macd
<CaptainMorgan> directories!?
<lightrush> CaptainMorgan: chmod -R ...
<inazad> macd, how I can fix it ?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: right, which ones
<macd> you ween you coulda asked me there ;P
<rirudepanci> june_: i see... u surely need to config wine for games...
<macd> inazad, I wasnt really looking at your problem, more poking pun at it
<ph1zzle> I have been too busy to even look in 0x41
<CaptainMorgan> lightrush, Im not looking to make -R calls, which would also affect other elements besides dir's
<inazad> macd, ok
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, /var/www's
<Flannel> Mach3: if GRUB boots, regardless of which HD you boot to, then grub is on both, which means windowsbootloader is on neither.
<nowhere> Anyone willing to take a quick look at my question? "I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!"
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Why don't you just add your users to the www-data group?
<Mach3> Flannel: meaning i need to do what?    im confused, i cant boot windows, and im not sure what to do
<macd> Mach3, grub seems to be on both your drives, windows bootloader on one/none
<Flannel> Mach3: you need to use windows disks to put windows' bootloader back on the MBR of your HDs
<bmgz> I am running Edgy, I can't get qemu to run the openbsd install cd? It hangs at rootdev=0x1100.... anybody else experience this?
<rirudepanci> june_: does this help at all? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162230
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, because I have a boatload of .html's which are executable and shouldn't, besides other file types
<macd> Mach3, you need to reinstall the windows bootloader, then run grub to fix grub.
* wompus-cat cries
<wompus-cat> lol
<CaptainMorgan> I recall.. there was a -d switch. no?
<liberthy> salut tlm
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: oh, you want to chmod the files, not the directory.  chmod -R is recursive, and just make them a-x
<wompus-cat> i can't find any info...it's like i'm the only one havin the prob
<Mach3> any way to install the windows bootloader other than fixMDR or fixboot from the recovery console on the windows cd?
<june_> rirudepanci: not exactly for me, but it should be good for you
<Flannel> Mach3: not that I'm aware of.  You might ask in ##windows
<liberthy> comment aller sur un chat ubuntu en francais svp
<Flannel> !fr | liberthy
<ubotu> liberthy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HymnToLife> !fr
<rirudepanci> june_: whats your card?
<lightrush> Mach3: 1. Disconnect the drive that u DO NOT want to modify 2. Find something to boot Windows Command Prompt (usually 98 one) diskette or CD. 3. run "fdisk /MBR"
<CaptainMorgan> I realize -R is recursive, but if I do chmod go-wx rootdir/ -R that will include rootdir's sub dir's permissions.. ?
<june_> a via something, it's a piece, plus the drivers are shoddy
<liberthy> merci ubotu
<achandra> wompus-cat: Interesting problem though..somehow there is a conflict of sorts...I wonder if it is a driver issue.
<HymnToLife> CaptainMorgan, yes, that's the whole point of recursiveness
<Mach3> i will try fdisk /MBR    thanks
<macd> CaptainMorgan, that will do everything rootdir/*/*
<wompus-cat> je parlez en fraincais en peu liberthy....essayer #ubuntu-fr
<unop> Mach3,  if you install the windows bootloader you will ruin grub .. the idea with dual-booting is that you use grub .. the windows mbr is hopeless with dual booting
<wompus-cat> yeah...it's real weird achandra
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind, my point is not being made clear
<wompus-cat> it works fine in ubuntu 6.06
<macd> unop, he still needs to reinstall the windows bootloader, then grub.
* zealot hands wompus-cat red wine+cheese
<wompus-cat> mmmm
<unop> macd, what?? no no no .. just grub will do .. grub will overwrite the windows bootloader
<achandra> wompus-cat: might want to see whether a similar driver or a new driver will work??
<wompus-cat> gotta have cheese with my whine :p
<wompus-cat> for my sound card?
<Mach3> unop: i would LOVE for grub to work. but no one can help me fix it.   im just frustrated b/c I cant get back to my files in windows, and grub isnt working
<achandra> yep
<wompus-cat> i dunno where to look....the soundblaster site dun have one
<HymnToLife> Mach3, what's your problem with GRUB ?
<Flannel> Mach3: If you're using the menu.lst you pasted earlier, there's NO windows option on it.
<macd> unop, windows cant boot, as in it doesnt even know it exists, grub cant fix a windows boot issue, he needs to reinstall the windows bootloader, then grub to be able to boot both.
<unop> Mach3,  you say raid0 here?? is this via a raid controller or software raid?
<Mach3> software/motherboard
<unop> macd,  grub can boot windows
<wompus-cat> i have a soundblaster audigy SE achandra
<vik> which is the best package to get ntfs running on ubuntu: ntfs-3g or libntfs8 ?
<macd> unop, not when its not the first OS on the drive, at least thats the impression Im under
<achandra> wompus-cat: one sec
<Flannel> vik: you mean ntfs writing?  (since linux can read NTFS no problem)
<wompus-cat> okie
<vik> Flannel: yep
<Flannel> macd: yes it can.  You just have to do some tweaking to fool windows.
<macd> hiding it from its own stupididty prolly isnt the best idea ;P
<unop> macd,  he's using a seperate drive for linux -- windows is installed on the raid array
<cmd_> Hello everybody
<unop> macd,  have you attempted to add an entry for windows in your grub's menu.lst?
<cmd_> This there somebody?
<macd> unop, I dont dual boot anything
<Flannel> vik: ntfs-3g just went out of beta, version 1.0, as for it's stability...
<Mach3> Flannel: yes, someone pointed that out.. i made an entry (not knowing what i was doing at all mind you)  when i tried hd0,0  it said"invalid or unsupported executable format" , and when i tried hd1,0  it just said "Starting up...." and sat there
<ryan_> how much disk space does a default ubuntu install take?
<unop> err, sorry macd .. mach3 ^^
<Flannel> ryan_: couple of gig
<unop> the side effects of tab-complete :)
<ryan_> I need a very specific number, a ballpark won't really do
<stooges> i'm fairly new on linux.. i just downloaded firefox and already extracted it.  now how do i run the installation, i can't seem to find it.
<ryan_> within 10MB would be best
<vik> libntfs8 is in the 'official' ubuntu repos, but I've heard good things about ntfs-3g
<Mach3> unop, see my message to Flannel
<wompus-cat> 10MB?
<wompus-cat> or...GB?
<ryan_> wompus-cat, I mean an estimate within 10MB
<ryan_> stooges,  firefox is installed on ubuntu by default, why are you trying to install it again?
<wompus-cat> 10MB isn't plausible for an operating system i wouldn't think
<pavs> my usb external HD is read only after pluging it in. how do i make it read and write i want to be able to delete files.
<ryan_> ffs wompus-cat I mean I need an estimate with +/- 10MB accuracy
<stooges> well there seems to be some error on firefox with program so i am updating from 2.0.0.1 to 2.0.0.2
<macd> pavs, is your external harddrive ntfs?
<unop> Mach3,  ok, there's a lot of ambiguity here .. whats the current setup now? one drive attached with ubuntu installed  on it, right?
<wompus-cat> ffs ryan_ u didn't say that
<ryan_> ffs wompus-cat it should have been obvious when I said "an estimate within 10MB"
<Mach3> unop, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7620/
<achandra> wompus-cat: try this - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<wompus-cat> no......i assumed it was a typo
<stooges> i mean on the way every time i close it.. then later i reopen it keeps on saying the firefox previously crashed, and want to restore again.
<unop> Mach3,  aye, i am reading it
<pavs> macd yes
<Flannel> ryan_: 3GB is what the official site says, for a desktop system.  But if you need to skimp on space, grab the alternate CD, install the "server" option, then install whatever lightweight WM you want.  Xubuntu requires only 1.5GB
<stooges> so want to learn how to reinstall firefox with the latest version.
<wompus-cat> saying within 10mb accuracy would have made more sense
<Flannel> achandra: don't use ubuntuguide
<Flannel> !firefox | stooges
<ubotu> stooges: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<achandra> Flannel: why??
<macd> pavs, you need to install NTFS write capibility, its covered fairly well here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<jmazaredo> is there a way to make my xserver reinstalled with default configuration
<ryan_> thank you Flannel
<wompus-cat> the thing is tho achandra, that it works fine if i'm not using the nvidia driver
<pavs> macd tnx
<Flannel> achandra: because some stuff it recommends is unsafe.  And almost all of the stuff it walks you through is available on the wiki (help.ubuntu.com) anyway (in safe methods)
<cmd_> l#privmsg
<macd> and supported none the less.
<cmd_> cmd_ Hello everybody
<cmd_> cmd_ This there somebody?
<cmd_> macd hiding it from its own stupididty prolly isnt the best idea ;P
<cmd_> * bmgz (n=bmgz@dsl-241-5-68.telkomadsl.co.za)  #ubuntu ("Ex-Chat")
<achandra> Flannel: any help for wompus-cat and his nvidia issue/audigy se ...my google search yielded only the ubuntu guide entry
<wompus-cat> her hehe
<achandra> her..lol
<achandra> woops
<achandra> my bad
<wompus-cat> :p
<cmd_> Are here somebody from China?
<zealot> no?
<achandra> there goes the possibility of a date....lol
<stooges> okay thanks
<wompus-cat> yeah...the stigma that girls can't be lazy geeks too...
<wompus-cat> hehehe
<wompus-cat> lo
<wompus-cat> i unno
<wompus-cat> >.>
<Joe2> hiya people
<wompus-cat> <.<
<wompus-cat> i am bi :P
<wompus-cat> lol
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Joe2> I have a toshiba satellite p100 but the sound isnt working?
<Flannel> !cn | cmd_
<ubotu> cmd_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Flannel> !sound | Joe2
<ubotu> Joe2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<achandra> wompus-cat: and a smart one at that! :)
<wompus-cat> lol
<VonFluffy>  chinese characters :\
<wompus-cat> but yeh...i have probs with my audigy SE and nvidia drivers....i take my sound card out and i boot, i put it in and it hangs
<Joe2> I tried loading the drivers manually but still no effect
<achandra> Im trying to think through this...
<wompus-cat> me too
<achandra> wompus-cat: you have the sound-mixer installed right?
<Joe2> lspci shows the module but it just dosent work
<wompus-cat> that i do....i think
<achandra> wompus-cat: any settings in there that you can mute out... and try again?
<wompus-cat> i have everything off of the basic install from the Ubuntu 6.10 cd
<jmazaredo> can i uset apt-get remove xserver-xorg* to remove all xserver componets and reinstall it?
<wompus-cat> i want it workin tho lol
<nowhere> I have some sound sync issues with a game, any idea's on a fix? Ubuntu 6.0.6 / nForce2 / Tremulous!
<Flannel> wompus-cat: with all these problems with edgy, why not just stick with Dapper?
<Mach3> unop: any ideas?
<wompus-cat> cuz edgy has more options for the drivers fer my sound card
<HymnToLife> jmazaredo, why not apt-get install --reinstall ?
<wompus-cat> and i couldn't get firefox 2.0 with dapper
<ryan_> HymnToLife, I don't believe that will work
<HymnToLife> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<achandra> wompus-cat: Id have to agree with him...considering..now that you have to choose sound or video...and that sounds like less choices..lol
<ryan_> there is a dpkg --something option to reinstall with the maintaner's config file
<wompus-cat> hey, i can live with every time i want to boot into linux i have to rip out my sound card.......lol....yeah right
<jmazaredo> will overwrite existing configurations?
<Dictionary> ok i have an error when trying to update please help!!!!
<Dictionary> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences
<ryan_> jmazaredo, the thing I'm trying to think of, yes
<Dictionary> http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/dapper/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently
<Flannel> wompus-cat: have you checked launchpad to see if a bug has been filed? (and maybe a workaround?)
<wompus-cat> nar
<wompus-cat> where is that?
<ryan_> Dictionary, switch to a different mirror, at least temporarily
<Flannel> wompus-cat: launchpad.net
<Dictionary> how
<davejustdave> i am trying to burn data cds with ubuntu i have downladed graveman and k3b but both fail any suggestions
<achandra> Flannel: she might want to try the work around I posted earlier just to see...and back up any config files...
<stylus> How can I read my NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<cables> !ntfs | stylus
<ubotu> stylus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dictionary> ryan_:how
<stylus> Ty cables
<ryan_> Dictionary, do you use apt using the command line or a GUI?
<jmazaredo> something is left in /usr/lib can i delete it? and resintall xserver, will it be recreated?
<ryan_> jmazaredo, if it is a configuration problem, you shouldn't need to worry about anything in /usr/lib
<ryan_> jmazaredo, the X configuration is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dictionary> ryan_:um...GUI..i think i use the update manager ther grafical interface
<ryan_> ok Dictionary
<stooges> i am using opera, and having trouble installing flash, it would work fine in firefox but not in opera.. anyone else have the same problem?
<jmazaredo> how about some plugins that i might installed before
<jmazaredo> plugin for xserver
<Dictionary> now that ryan_ left the room i still need help...im trying to update ubuntu and i get a error :        http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/dapper/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently
<Dictionary> can anyone help
<wompus-cat> can't find a bug report there Flannel
<wompus-cat> okay...ima go wit dapper....but how would i get the newer kernel and stuff?
<unop> Mach3,  sorry, i thought you had gone ahead to do what the others were suggesting
<Dictionary> can anyone help me or is everyone busy?
<Dictionary> b/c ill come back later
<posingaspopular> Dictionary: ask
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unop> Mach3,  if i were you i would use the XOSL bootloader .. it's pretty easy to setup and should hit two birds with one stone here
<achandra> wompus-cat: that should be in the upgrades...if you're connected and synaptic will take care of the rest
<khaije1> Dictionary: this only means that one of the online repo's you've been using isn't at that address anymore
<wompus-cat> okie.....it better work lol
<Mach3> unop, ok so is this something thats easy  to search and setup?
<khaije1> Dictionary: areyou the one that set it up?
<wompus-cat> i'll be bak ^.^
<achandra> wompus-cat: is the name from kitty-wompus like "off kilter" or??
<Dictionary> im having an update issue when when i update i get an error stating Could not download all repository indexes...blablabla...http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/dapper/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently
<wompus-cat> naw...i was really high achandra
<wompus-cat> lol
<achandra> ha ha
<Dictionary> khaije1
<cables> Dictionary, are you using Edgy?
<Dictionary> khaije1: how do i disable it
<unop> Mach3,  ohh yea .. http://www2.arnes.si/~fkomar/xosl.org/
<Dictionary> cables: dapper
<butterkitty> tho i do like this nick better :p
<butterkitty> mew
<achandra> still running dapper here...and not a damn issue..like when i upgraded..dapper is solid
<khaije1> Dictionary: do you use kde or ubuntu?
<butterkitty> yar...dapper is good
<Dictionary> khaije1: ubuntu
<butterkitty> ima install it
<butterkitty> and hope everything is good
<butterkitty> and everything
<achandra> kool
<butterkitty> i'll be back
<butterkitty> in like 30 mins max
<Dictionary> khaije1:i use ubuntu
<khaije1> type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list '  in a terminal and remove any line that references that address
<HymnToLife> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<gaten> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<gaten> why is tor banned on this channel?
<khaije1> Dictionary: okay 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ' :-)
<khaije1> Dictionary: if i were you though i'd go to that webpage in my web browser and try to see where it moved to and just update the entry -- that is if you still want that repo to be avialable
<TheInfinity> hmm ... one question ... i have some people from an NGO (i hope this is the right word also for little education organisations) who need new computers. they have really 0 experience with computers, the only thing they know is their windows xp from home. is there a way to make (k)ubuntu looking like windows? otherwise it will be a windows network and thats not good for me because it means more work
<foxiness> i want to upgrade my current system to herd4? any how to?
<Dictionary> khaije1: it worked and its ok i haft to update the program anyway im updating to ubuntu X.10
<gaten> TheInfinity:  there are a couple of WM that look alot like windows
<stooges> now there is X.11
<khaije1> TheInfinity: i find that kde is familiar enough for most people, not true?
<achandra> Yo..anyone use the kickstart feature with ubuntu to install over the network??
<TheInfinity> would you recomment an own window manager or something like an theme for kde?
<gaten> TheInfinity:  http://www.xpde.com
<Tomcat_> foxiness: gksu update-manager -d I think... make a backup before.
<unop> TheInfinity,  that's really unnecessary .. KDE is as easy as it gets, the environments will be a little familiar at first for a few days but then it gets easy
<TheInfinity> khaije1: these people find it difficult to use open office instead of MS office ...
<khaije1> TheInfinity: there is a theme called redmond, which is more similar but uglier than the default in kde
<HymnToLife> I wish people would stop that "KDE is for stupid Windows users" rubbish...
<TheInfinity> i wont have any chance getting linux through when it looks like kde ...
<foxiness> Tomcat_: i wil , thanks
<khaije1> TheInfinity: in that case try abiword  or koffice (both a little simpler and quicker that OO.o) there is a sweet spot somewhere i'm sure
<HymnToLife> TheInfinity, your fault then, not KDE's
<Tomcat_> foxiness: You might need to add feisty repos to sources.list first... not really sure.
<khaije1> HymnToLife: ?
<TheInfinity> HymnToLife: i use kde for myself, but these guy there want theyr known GUI - means that they want winxp ...
<gaten> TheInfinity:  if you just want it to look like windows for ease of use, check out the link i posted. looks like ALOT windows
<TheInfinity> or something which looks almost exacly like xp
<MainEiac> TheInfinity: icewm looks alot like windows,or a kde-theme may be your soloution
<achandra> use vmware in linux then run winblows.
<khaije1> hehe
<TheInfinity> achandra: forget it - ooold computers ;)
<achandra> ahh
<TheInfinity> 500 - 1000 mhz
<khaije1> TheInfinity: you've got lots of suggestions, I'm going to go back to work afk
<TheInfinity> thanks gaten this really looks good ...
<raf_> wow alot of ppl
<TheInfinity> yes :)
<gaten> TheInfinity:  sure thing. never used it myself, but the screenshots seem to fit the bill. i'd try it out somewhere first
<raf_> i changed from kde to xfce and my cpu temp drop 20 celcious
<raf_> lol
<TheInfinity> i'll test it putting a computer with this "windows" to the other old pcs ;)
<achandra> TheInfinity: on those systems...like the ones I have...win 2000 actually is better... it works great with only 300mbs of memory and that is sdram.
<firenx> hey im havin some trouble in feisty fawn with my sound card.. i disabled my onboard in my bios because i want to use my SB Live but its still defaulting to the onboard.. any way i can disable it from within ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> achandra: win2k would be my decition too, thats another thing i'll say next meeting, i just got an mail that they prefer a winxp look so i asked for winxp look in ubuntu ;)
<raf_> does ubuntu network has some room i can get advice with acpi and i2c ?
<unop> TheInfinity,  heh, sounds like you are in luck, check this out  http://wskills.blogspot.com/2006/12/linux-that-looks-like-windows-xp.html
<c03> hi
<c03> I can't see my battery-status
<TheInfinity> unop: wow ...
<unop> looks very windows-ish to me  http://bp1.blogger.com/_QOjq3sQaYvY/RYGm7zZLcZI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/txudqhbFPYM/s1600-h/02.jpg :)
<achandra> TheInfinity: win2000 is a lot less bloated, and works well with samba based PDC. No bullshit and frankly I had the most luck with this. Flawless installs and kids are happy with it.
<kraut> moin
<TheInfinity> achandra: i used win2k for years until i switched to kubuntu last year, i know what you mean :)
<posingaspopular> kraut: what does moin mean
<unop> TheInfinity,  there's also this http://www.xpde.com/shots.php
<TheInfinity> moin is a german word for hello
<c03> I got acpi installed
<posingaspopular> kthnx
<c03> though the battery-status says 0% charged
<kraut> posingaspopular: moin means "hello" ;)
<c03> (though obviously my computer is still on =/
<Flannel> firenx: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<firenx> Flannel, awesome, thx
<TheInfinity> perhaps another question ... is there something like a theme or a patch which makes openoffice looking exacly like MS office?
<TheInfinity> then the described users wont see any difference because they just need firefox, office and mail ;9
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi, I'm using a webcam on my Ubuntu (running the server version) and I have a USB logitech webcam hooked up to it
<PseudoPlacebo> How can I tell which /dev/ it's coming in on?
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: xawtv will tell can help with which v4l device it is
<PseudoPlacebo> Yeah but since this server's running headless + I manage it through SSH, will I be able to check it without a monitor?
<unop> TheInfinity,  it defeats the point of using an alternate operating system if you are going to change it around to look like the operating system you are migrating from??  if you decide to buy your wife a honda to replace the ford she's been driving for donkeys years, you don't change the dashboard, gearshaft, seats,etc to make them look like her ford do you?
<orangey> hmm.
<orangey> what command gets executed by gnome-power-manager when it wants to put my computer to sleep?
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: humm I always had X for that stuff. can you use X forwarding via ssh?
<PseudoPlacebo> I uh I don't know.
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: ssh offers it. see -X in ssh man page. or, find some other way to enumerate it w/o X
<PseudoPlacebo> Ahhh fux.
<Flannel> TheInfinity: there are.  Although, I don't know of any offhand.  But they do exist.
<TheInfinity> unop: its just the problem that these users dont like any difference
<PseudoPlacebo> I forgot that it wants my CD
<PseudoPlacebo> How can I change apt sources? =\
<Flannel> unop: that's a poor analogy, since they both have a steering wheel and a radio, and pedals, and such.
<TeePOG> hi guys, i've installed the kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu. my login is done by KDM, but it still goes to Gnome. I know i do something with update-alternatives, but can't seem to find the appropriate parameters on Google
<Flannel> PseudoPlacebo: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: man 5 sources.list
<PseudoPlacebo> Thanks a bunch, both of you. =] 
<TheInfinity> on the other hand i dont like updating the system via VNC / windows ;)
<Flannel> TeePOG: Under "sessions" you get a choice for what to boot into
<TheInfinity> i want ssh ;9
<TeePOG> thanks Flannel, it's still waaay to early and i've not had coffee. should have thought of that, thankls
<unop> TheInfinity,  it's not a problem .. it's an obstacle that can definitely be overcome with a little "sticking with it" .. trust me, after 2 days of using OO, they'll be doing things naturally and be quite at home
<TeePOG> thanks*
<TheInfinity> unop: i have OOo installed there at the moment
<TheInfinity> they use office 97 because it looks like they know ...
<TheInfinity> its an organisation in nature education (if its right in english to say so) - these people cry if a buttonb looks another way because they dont read they remember the position of the menue points
<unop> Flannel,  poor analogy? OO.org and M$ office have word processors, spreadsheets, presentation software, etc dont they .. the differences are just what gives each suite it's unique identity (like the cars ..)
<TheInfinity> this is crazy i think because they will never work effective, but ... no chance to get them to learn a little bit ...
<orangey> Does anybody know what Gnome-power-manager does? Does it run a shell script somewhere, or what, when it tries to suspend a computer?
<TheInfinity> the difference is for example an icon which does not look the same
<PseudoPlacebo> Supaplex: pseudoplacebo@pericles:/etc/apt$ xawtv
<PseudoPlacebo> This is xawtv-3.94, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.15-27-server)
<PseudoPlacebo> Error: Can't open display:
<PseudoPlacebo> =\ is there any other way I can figure out which video source my webcam is coming in on? =\
<YangYin> hey guys i get a problem when i try to run wine it says that its unable to start 3d acceleration
<unop> TheInfinity,  well, i dunno who does the decision making there.. if they've approached you then its your job to point out differences, make them aware of difficulties/obstacles and give them encouragement/training .. getting OO to look like M$ office sounds like you're sweeping the problem under the carpet (the real heart of the matter is the interface and how it is structured, not how it looks, and users can and will tell the d
<unop> ifference)
<TheInfinity> unop: its comething like an computer pool for 15 - 20 users changing every 1 or 1/2 year - and if i explain them something then they write the exacly clicks down without understanding anything
<TheInfinity> its the type of user where you think "would be easyer if they dont use computers"
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: try ssh -2X host while I look.
<thescimitar> I'm having some trouble using ./configure , and I'm completely new to Ubuntu and linux in general. This is my first day, so I'd appreciate any help available
<Agrivator13> can anyone help me get my ubuntu install working with a GeForce 8800 GTX?
<TheInfinity> and at home they have winxp with root rights and a lot of viruses - but viruses dont matter because they dont understand what a virus is - its somehow evil but you cant explain them why
<PseudoPlacebo> Supaplex: The 'problem' is that I'm connected to my Ubuntu server through iTerm in OS X. So I'm not sure if x-forwarding or similar would work...
<kalorin> whooooot!
<kalorin> vmware is working _FINALLY_
<TheInfinity> thescimitar: would be good if you say what you like to configure ;)
<kalorin> 3 days
<kalorin> man
<kalorin> crazy
<unop> TheInfinity,  well, every beginner has his problems but it's human nature to learn and people learn well by repetition .. if you are going to get them use linux/OO, then they will have to learn, wont they?  really, what alternative do you have now?
<thescimitar> TheInfinity: i'm trying to configure a driver for my m-audio Sonica, a usb audio-out device
<vlt> Hello. How can I install a package (asterisk-prompt-de) without its dependency asterisk (which I compiled manually)?
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: xawtv also probes /dev/video0-3 on this system. let me try with this webcam, that ... doesn't yet work in linux.
<TheInfinity> unop: thats why i try to get them with very very smaaaaaaall steps to linux - but if i choose too large steps they buy winxp licences ;)
<kalorin> nah
<kalorin> move them right to linux and just run their XP in vmware
<kalorin> so that they can discover apps to replace their windows apps over time
<TheInfinity> vmware on a 500 - 1000 mhz pc ;)
<TheInfinity> clear *g*
<kalorin> fairly painlessly
<kalorin> and migrate
<kalorin> oh I'm on a athlon64 3200+ /w 1gb of ram
<thescimitar> TheInfinity:  I installed the appropriate package, unpacked it without any problem, but then when I use ./configure, I end up with a config.log and nothing else
<kalorin> and I installed xubuntu
<kalorin> ;)
<thescimitar> TheInfinity: no make file or anything
<kalorin> but I have to have my photoshop and a few other hings
<kalorin> things
<Mattias> is standard chmod 644 for all files on the system?
<kalorin> matt: yes
<TheInfinity> and they use atm office 97 instead of openoffice although both is installed kalorin ;)
<Mattias> okay ^_^ good :)
<Agrivator13> Kalorin, why not use wine?
<jaguarz> but I wouldn't chmod the whole system that way :)
<jaguarz> also see "umask"
<kalorin> agrivator wine says it doesnt' work with several things I want to use
<Supaplex> PseudoPlacebo: no other ideas. maybe /etc/ssh/sshd_config X11 is off to?
<Agrivator13> Ahh, I see
<kalorin> like photoshop/premier and some other things
<Mattias> jaguarz: was thinking, i just moved my ubuntu config files from home dir to gentoo, and permissions are screwed on those files ;)
<TheInfinity> hmm ... thescimitar - dont know this soundcard ... you looked into wiki?
<Agrivator13> I've been told photoshop works with wine
<kalorin> *I* havne't found all the replacements yet
<kalorin> :)
<kalorin> elements 4?
<Agrivator13> but I might have been mislead
<kalorin> their site says it wouldn't even install
<kalorin> wineHQ or whatever
<PseudoPlacebo> Supaplex: Well I think it's not the problem I thought it was.
<kalorin> vmware's free
<wompus-cat> boo
<jaguarz> you can make a directory accessible, but not readable
<jaguarz> with x
<PseudoPlacebo> dev/video0 is the one I want
<PseudoPlacebo> It's just a problem with my webcam_server set up or something
<thescimitar> TheInifinity: yeah, apparently there's only this one driver available, and only for the latest build of the kernel.  I'm up to date with everything... would the specific error help you at all?
<kalorin> wompus, did you get it figured out?
<wompus-cat> i think so
<Agrivator13> So, can anyone help me with my video card issue?
<wompus-cat> i have my sound card in and the mixer says it's working, but now sound
<jaguarz> chmod a+x /path/;  chmod a+rx /path/dir/
<wompus-cat> no sound*
<jaguarz> I think I got that right
<jaguarz> anyway, probably irrelevant in your situation
<TheInfinity> not really ... i dont have experience in usb soundcards except audigy2 ...
<kalorin> well, there it is, the mark of the devil
<kalorin> the winXP boot screen :)
<jaguarz> usb soundcards sounds like a bad idea.. is it?
* kalorin cackles
<thescimitar> TheInfinity: it says "C compiler cannot create executables.  See config.log for details"
<Mattias> jaguarz: so for config files in home dir,  chown mattias:mattias /home/dir/.configdir -R,   chmod 722 /home/dir/.configdir -R  ?
<Mattias> is that good
<TheInfinity> and in config log is ... ?
<kalorin> heh
<TheInfinity> can you upload it?
<Mattias> ah
<Mattias> hehe
<thescimitar> it was great under XP jaguarz, I use it for optical out to my home theater receiver
<Mattias> i see
<kalorin> ssh from work -> server -> workstation -> X -> vmware to set this stuff up tomorrow
<kalorin> should be a load of fun :)
<kalorin> nothing but net!
<jaguarz> you want to make every dir and file in /home/dir/.configdir/ executable??
<Mattias> im kinda noob on the permission part :P never understood executeable ^ _ ^
<kalorin> ok way way past reasonable bed time
<jaguarz> afk, sorry
* kalorin waves
<kalorin> nighty all
<Mattias> okay 622 is okay then
<Agrivator13> later
<kalorin> luck n stuff
<Mattias> maybe even 620
<Mattias> hm i don't know whats the safest :)
<jaguarz> dirs need the x though probably
<jaguarz> at least on u
<thescimitar> TheInifity: yeah, I will upload it, just a moment
<Agrivator13> alright well, it seems everyone is busy helping other people for now, I guess I will return tomorrow night, or day if i am not busy to seek out some help
<Agrivator13> Have a good night all :)
<wompus-cat> this is weird
<wompus-cat> no sound
<thescimitar> configure: failed program was:
<thescimitar> | /* confdefs.h.  */
<thescimitar> |
<thescimitar> | #define PACKAGE_NAME "madfuload"
<thescimitar> | #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "madfuload"
<thescimitar> | #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.2"
<thescimitar> | #define PACKAGE_STRING "madfuload 1.2"
<thescimitar> | #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "usb-midi-fw-user@lists.sourceforge.net"
<thescimitar> | #define PACKAGE "madfuload"
<thescimitar> | #define VERSION "1.2"
<PwcrLinux> Hi all, My lappy was shut down by itself, prolly the CPU detected overheat and auto shut down..
<thescimitar> | /* end confdefs.h.  */
<thescimitar> sorry for the room abuse
<thescimitar> :\
<KenSentMe> !paste | thescimitar
<ubotu> thescimitar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thescimitar> sorry, sorry!
<PwcrLinux> let me check on cpu temp brb
<PwcrLinux> terminal show the cpu temp at 159 degrees (F) and passive
<wompus-cat> bleh...this sux
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> how do I remove any firefwalls that I might have setup in the past and forgotten about?
<PwcrLinux> prolly I will check on CPU fan to clean out..
<OsBrEaKeR> how can i obtain gpg key for default edgy-eft i deleted it -.-"
<wompus-cat> yay...figured out my nosound problem
<jbr> ;I
<mattdwn> anyone feel like helping me with a broken work server?
<mattdwn> (already 1hr 45 min late)
<mattdwn> got 6.10 ubuntu, reset computer and i get a kernel panic - not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unnown block
<mattdwn> anyone? :)
<mattdwn> :(
<Nalleman> I have a memory card reader on my computer. It works if I start the computer with a memory card inserted, but if I remove the card Im not able to mount it again. Is this a common problem?
<oggy_> is there an email client that handles hotmail accounts
<oggy_> ?
<oggy_> works with linux?
<SEATHER_> thunderbird
<gordonjcp> Nalleman: what does dmesg say when you reinsert the card?
<SEATHER_> you just need to set the servers right
<gordonjcp> mattdwn: what did you do to it before you rebooted?
<mneptok> people still use Hotmail?
<oggy_> seather is there a how to ?
<mneptok> oggy_: http://lifehacker.com/software/hotmail/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird-34583.php
<Nalleman> gordonjcp, i get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7622/
<mneptok> Google + "hotmail thunderbird" = magic
<gordonjcp> hm, weird
<gordonjcp> is it an mmc card?
<babo> what's the best way to check whether or not I have a certain package installed ?
<Nalleman> gordonjcp, mmc? its a sd card :)
<SEATHER_> oggy: check google or a help in thunderbird
<SEATHER_> oggy: you actually need to set up a free pop server to use thunderbird, check this thread: http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t10664-hotmail-in-thunderbird.html
<gdb> babo: dpkg -l package_name
<babo> I want to know whether I'm using a certain drivers or not. bcm43xx. I can do an apt-cache search bcm43 and they come up. But I don't know whether or not I'm using them ...
<gdb> babo: or dpkg -l | grep package_name (some part of the name if you're not sure of the exact name)
<babo> gdb: k thanks
<gdb> babo: sure thing ;-)
<SEATHER_> oggy: try hotpop http://www.boolean.ca/hotpop/
<TeePOG> morning all
<eck> morning
<billy> hello?
<Nalleman> gordonjcp, what is the message supposed to be for dmesg?
<rkyraccoon55> how can i change permissions on a mounted drive?
<KenSentMe> billy, hi
<billy> g'mornin
<gordonjcp> Nalleman: not sure, now I come to play with it myself I see a lot of messages I don't recognise...
<billy> this is the first time I've signed in to a XChat.
<eck> rkyraccoon55: chmod, or possibly in the mount command, depending on the filesystem
<SEATHER_> oggy: even better, http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=439333 <---- this has extentions for checking hotmail/webmail for thunberbird
<babo>  gdb: Is it strange that there's no apt tool to do that ?
<Nalleman> gordonjcp, :)
<eck> the man page for mount has details
<rkyraccoon55> eck: you're gonna have to be specific, im new to linux
<eck> babo: apt-cache
<eck> rkyraccoon55: what filesystem is it?
<rkyraccoon55> eck: its an ntfs file system
<gdb> babo: $ apt-cache search package_name (look to see if it's in state "install ok installed"
<rkyraccoon55> eck: set to read only
<gdb> er apt-cache show package_name
<babo> gdb: ahh ... OK, it wasn't installed
<gordonjcp> Nalleman: seems Ubuntu does it a different way from the one I'm used to
<gdb> apt uses dpkg in the background
<Kaso> Howcome im getting "bash: /bin/ps: cannot execute binary file" when i try to execute programs and stuff
<eck> rkyraccoon55: by default i think all the files are owned by root, if you add a uid= or gid= option you can change that behavior
<eck> e.g. mount -o uid=1000 gid=1000 -t ntfs /dev/hda10 /mnt/ntfs
<SEATHER_> anyone know the console command to check for what computers are connected to the network. Hostnames, IPs, etc?
<eck> actually the options are separated by a comma
<rkyraccoon55> eck: ok thanks
<eck> so uid=1000,gid=1000
<KenSentMe> Does anyone know where Xchat defines what browser is used to open links? Now it opens Mozilla, although i want Firefox. The standard app. in Gnome is Firefox btw
<eck> if you look at the man page, it has the full details on the options that ntfs supports
<eck> i think the graphical help tool will display man pages and make them searchable
<Nalleman> gordonjcp, ok, maybe Ill just leve it for now, it's not crucial at the moment
<babo> how do I find out what drivers my wireless and touchpad are using ?
<billy> How many of you all use firewalls and antivirus software with Edgy?
<eck> rkyraccoon55: in the graphical help tool, if you type man:mount in the search box it will jump to the man page
<TeePOG> billy: you mean use edgy _as_ a firewall?
<billy> no.  i mean like, downloading firestarter and using it.
<billy> firestarter being a firewall program.
<Lucifell> I use Moblock
<TeePOG> ah. no, sorry, I use IPCop / Endian as my standalone firewalls
<kaushal> Hi
<TeePOG> which has HAVP and so on, for on-the-fly antivirus scanning
<billy> Oh OK.  I'm really just looking to know *if* people are using firewalls.
<kaushal> I am Kaushal from India
<kaushal> Any training and certification centers are available in India
<kaushal> for LPI-101,LPI-102 & LPI-199(Ubuntu Certified Professional)
<eck> billy: just let your router take care of it
<billy> don't use one.
<kaushal> i did wrote a email to info@lpi.org
<eck> well that's a good reason not to let it take care of it :-)
<billy> :] 
<billy> though i've thought of using one, for my laptop.
<Lucifell> I'd say overall it's not necessary but I'm much more comfortable behind NAT/router
<TeePOG> it's a better idea than _not_ having a firewall, indeed billy
<babo> My wireless works fine, but someone said that my touchpad issues could be solved if I install the ndiswrappers. Does that sound reasonable ?
<billy> well, i'm a newb.  just came from windows.  i think some bad places got hold of my IP address, so i figured a firewall would be best.
<billy> got hold of it while using windows, that is.
<TeePOG> erm, i've not heard of ndiswrapper doing anything else than network cards
<TeePOG> billy: you on dialup/DSL?
<billy> cable.
<eck> kaushal: the contact on the ubuntu side is billy cina
<eck> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/training
<TeePOG> ah. static IP then?
<billy> i keep the same one for a while, i think.
<eck> usually if you reset the modem you will get a new ip
<kaushal> Thanks eck
<TeePOG> billy: what I would do in your case would be to take an old p-II or p-III box and install IPCop on it
<kaushal> so you mean i should shoot a mail to her
<eck> i guess so
<kaushal> she or he
<eck> if the lpi people haven't responded
<billy> hmm... i usually reset my modem everyday, but i've seen the same IP address frequently.
<billy> That's a good idea TeePOG.
<Lucifell> Well lately on Comcast I don't see many changes in IP addy
<billy> i use comcast too.
<Lucifell> That may be due to specific service package or overall shift in behavior
<eck> billy: normally you don't really have to worry about running a firewall though
<eck> not on a residential network
<Lucifell> yeah, that's why I mentioned it billy
<Lucifell> Something else to consider
<billy> why does the font color keep changing?
<billy> ur probly right, i obsess though. :)
<eck> on your home computer, you probably aren't really running any interesting services, and if you have a server plus a desktop/laptop you already have a gateway set up
<TeePOG> i find the proxying is enough reason to put up a separate firewall... allocate a nice 10gig or so to proxy space
<TeePOG> and if you have kids in the house, the Dansguardian content filter might be a good idea
<mneptok> eck: most people trying to break in are more interested in what services they can run than what the user runs.
<Lucifell> Well if you only have one computer it's usually not a big deal
<starz> eh
<eck> mneptok: yes, but they won't be able to break in unless you are running a vulnerable service
<starz> anyone know of a backports of the latest gtkpod for dapper ?
<Lucifell> But if you have more than one, chances are yo'll eventually want shares etc and then you have the security trade-off
<billy> yeah, i run no servicse.
<mneptok> eck: not true.
<eck> mneptok: what other attack vector?
<TeePOG> anyway, I put up an Endian box and put in a madwifi-compatible PCI card ... now I have a captive wifi hotspot @ my house :-D
<eck> starz: it is very easy to compile
<Lucifell> billy if you're not running services then it's probably not something to stress over
<billy> Sweet TeePOG>
<mneptok> eck: vulnerable client apps (how many remote holes in IE over the years?)
<billy> Lucifell: good to know.
<starz> eck not so much
<billy> thanks
<eck> mneptok: yes, but on linux they will not be running as anything with privileges worth a damn
<tanlaan> what program could i use to edit a pdf file? Like, i need to seperate one pdf into multiple pdf files.
<starz> seems there are a lot of dependancies that are not satisfied by dapper
<TeePOG> indeed billy, and since it's a captive hotspot, people trying to surf for free get a nice login screen. just resell access per MB or something
<mneptok> eck: again, not true. that's why we have a dedicated employee for security audits.
<billy> $10 cover.
<mneptok> tanlaan: cut?
<Kaso> Which program can i use to list the locations of my backup superblocks ive forgotten the command
<TeePOG> lol indeed
<eck> a corporate network is entirely different
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> starz: apt-get builddep gtkpod
<tanlaan> mneptok: what?
<mneptok> eck: corporate network?
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7623/
<starz> check that out eck
<eck> you are talking about having a dedicated employee? is this not for a corporate network?
<mneptok> tanlaan: the Unix app "cut"
<starz> see the thing is i dont wanna compile current version
<tanlaan> mneptok: ahh ok
<starz> i wanna compile the _latest_ version
<tanlaan> mneptok: ill check it out
<Lucifell> billy, consider a router the next time you are in a position to upgrade hardware
<mneptok> eck: no. Canonical. we have an employee doing nothing but security audits of Ubuntu. daemons *and* client apps.
<starz> i need 99.8  not 99.2 eck; feel me?
<mneptok> eck: and last week we patched a *nasty* remote hole in Ekiga.
<terribleCabbage> Hello. Playing sound with both ALSA and ESD works, but any sort of recording app (gnome-sound-record, audacity) doesn't work ("Your audio capture settings are invalid.", etc). Any ideas?
<eck> starz: are you mixing repositories?
<mneptok> Ekiga != service ;)
<eck> mneptok: dare i ask, when are we going to see selinux in ubuntu?
<mneptok> eck: when SELinux isn't a complete mess of conflicting implementations ;)
<starz> eck just for a second there to show you what i meant.
<eck> haha, i don't think that will be anytime soon
<mneptok> 'zackly
<billy> how would i create a mount point for a partition that i've added.
<eck> well, it would be kind of useful... at work my company was just bought by a much larger company (yahoo), and they have a lot of insane security policies that required writing a lot of code to run in jails
<KenSentMe> billy, this is handled in the file /etc/fstab. The best way is to check the current lines and copy them to mount the new partition
<eck> it would have been possible to do with a custom selinux policy
<mneptok> eck: use VMs and chroots.
<eck> mneptok: that is what we are doing, but it ended up being kind of hackish (partially because we have to run some proprietary applications)
<terribleCabbage> So. Umm.
<billy> KenSentMe:  thanks.  but I'm not sure what you mean "copy them to the new mount partition" ??
<KenSentMe> billy, just take the line of a current mounted partition, adjust that one to match the newly created partition and put it under the other lines
<mo^> could someone tell me which panel is used here: http://fhatsoft.googlepages.com/2007-02-24-161441_1280x1024_scrot.png ?
<billy> KenSentMe:  ok.  now I know what you mean.  thanks.  but I don't know the mount point for /dev/sda4.
<eck> mo^: fluxbox
<KenSentMe> billy, just create a new folder, wherever you want it. For example /mnt/newpartition
<starz> sigh.
<KenSentMe> billy, you can define the mountpount yourself
<starz> eck trying to compile lib then gtkpod again.
<mo^> eck: you mean fbpanel?
<Kaso> i've had my superblock go bad three times in as many days, do i have a bad hard drive? am i doing something wrong? Is there something i can do?
<eck> mo^: it looks like the bundled panel with fluxbox
<eck> i'm not sure what it is called
<billy> KenSentMe: cool.  i was hoping it would be that easy.  do i have to create a text file?
<eck> starz: you just need to install those libraries, i doubt that you need anything more recent than what you have, as long as they are present
<KenSentMe> billy, no, create the folder and add a new line to /etc/fstab
<eck> if so you can upgrade those on an individual basis
<starz> eck no
<starz> i need the _latest_
<starz> the latest gtkpod depends on the latest library.
<eck> starz: what is the configure message?
<eck> when you configure the library
<starz> in order to get my cell phone's itunes working it has to be that one
<billy> KenSentMe: cool.  something like sudo mkdir /mnt/sda4 ?
<Xif> How can I change my default text editor from GEdit to GVim?
<starz> oh it seems to go fine when i compile the library
<starz> lets go on to the actual package and see what happens..
<mneptok> Xif: right-click a text file
<KenSentMe> billy, yep
<compilerwriter> anyone think they can help me with no-ip?
<eck> starz: if the package isn't backported, you have a couple options. you can compile it and write your own package, or you can compile it and just install it to somewhere like /usr/local and change your prefix to use that path before others
<starz> yeah
<starz> im installing to /usr/local/lib
<eck> i would just compile both the lib and the actual application and install them with the /usr/local prefix
<Xif> mneptok: yeah, I know how to open a single file with GVim. I'm asking how I can make GVim my default editor, .e.g the editor that would open when I double click .php files.
<oggy> anyone know what hotmail incoming and outgoing servers are?
<eck> or to ~/local
<Xif> mneptok: preferably, the editor to pop out when I double-click any file that doesn't have anything else associated with it.
<funpop> i got a question: i want to change some icons in a basic icon-set (human): i got another icon set (glass icons) but i only want the folder and trash icon
<mneptok> Xif: right-click a text file
<mneptok> Xif: right-click a .php file
<compilerwriter> oggy I no longer remember what they are.  I think you have to be a paid subscriber to use them these days though.
<oggy> for hotmail?
<oggy> no way
<mneptok> way.
<starz> eh it seems to want libgpod-1.0 instead of package libgpod0 for the main pacakge so recompileing and renaming libgpod to what it wants
<billy> KenSentMe; something like "/dev/sda4 /mtn/sda4 ext3 auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"  would work ya think?
<Xif> mneptok: thanks, you are so mysterious, but it does appear on the right-click menu of any file, and I seem to be able to change it globally from there.
<eck> starz: um, i think you are doing something incorrectly
<KenSentMe> billy, looks ok
<miku> Hi to all
<starz> eck i assure you i'm  not
<eck> starz: it should just be configure, make, make install (for the library), and then the same thing for gtkpod itself
<billy> KenSentMe; thanks.
<compilerwriter> If you say so oggy.  I used to have them set up for pop, a long time ago, when they offered that option for free in Winblows, but then it quit working.  When I tried to reset it up they no longer allowed me to do it in Outlook anyway.
<starz> eck 1. i always checkinstall i hate having dirty packages aroudn that are nto easy to uninstall
<jones> whats going on
<miku> I'm doing the big step: From Windows to Ubuntu
<eck> are you trying to get the gtkpod package to use your compiled library?
<compilerwriter> Hello miku.
<miku> I use a notebook Asus L2000
<miku> Hi compilerwriter
<miku> may you assist me?
<compilerwriter> My name is compilerwriter and I am a Winblows addict.
<jones> is there a way to show all wireless networks via terminal
<eck> jones: iwlist
<mneptok> oggy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotmail#POP3_access
<compilerwriter> The first step in the road to recovery is always admission miku.
<eck> usually something like iwlist eth1 scanning
<jones> iwlist rausb0
<starz> configure: error: *** No package 'libgpod-1.0' found
<starz> See `config.log' for more details.
<brettw> I have a ? I just installed ubuntu today. how do I get KDE and Gnome working on the same system
<compilerwriter> miku I am here for moral support.  I am afraid I have never tried an install on a notebook before.
<eck> starz: you need to massage pkgconfig, i think
<miku> ok compilerwriter
<eck> that is over my head
<compilerwriter> I will help in any way that I am able though.
<billy> i must've got lost in the shuffle.
<jones> brett sudo apt-get install kde
<oggy> wow that sux
<oggy> :/
<oggy> but ive had hotmail for the longest
<cerulean_> hi
<oggy> :(
<TeePOG> brettw: use the metapackage "kubuntu-desktop"
<oggy> since windows me
<compilerwriter> With some good luck miku the thing will just fire up and you will have only the standard changeover issues.
<oggy> ewwwww
<ardchoille> brettw: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get you the kde desktop environment
<brettw> Ok I installed it but cant use it only gnome comes up when I log in
<TeePOG> that installs the whole shebang, and sets up KDM as default
<compilerwriter> oggy I have had hotmail since 1991.
<jones> there shouold be an option there for session
<tuxub> hi, what is the current package name for the current kernel source?
<starz> $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors "gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gthread-2.0 >= 0.14.0 glib-2.0 > 2.4.0 libglade-2.0  >=  2.4.0 gmodule-2.0 libgpod-1.0 >= 0.4.0"
<starz> Package libgpod-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.///Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgpod-1.0.pc'///to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<jones> brett look under session in the login screen
<brettw> ok
<miku> the problems are 2: the first one is the connection to internet. the second one is the external monitor.
<billy> are GDE and KDE pretty much par for par?
<miku> some help?
<billy> KDE seems "prettier" on my LCD.
<jones> billy. pretty much kde more eye candy has
<billy> for some reason
<brettw> ok what am I looking for?
<ardchoille> billy: gnome and kde are quite different. You should use both and see which one you like best.
<jones> brett there should between kde and gnome there an option to select be
<billy> i like 'em both, really.  i think both have strengths and weaknesses.
<starz> /usr/local/lib/lib/pkgconfig/libgpod-1.0.pc <<---
<starz> mm i think i know wat went wrong
<ardchoille> billy: I agree
<eck> starz: yeah, it looks like the path is wrong
<rredd4> brettw  click on options and then select kde session
<starz> well i told it to compile in a specific place for hte lib
<brettw> add it?
<starz> lets let it do its own thing this time shouldnt be in lib/lib
<rredd4> brettw  in the log in screen
<eck> that's what i am thinking too
<billy> ardchoille: don't you think they have a slightly different "feel" to them though?
<brettw> oh ok
<brettw> brb
<Chubby_fingers> jhello !
<billy> how-d
<starz> er hi
<ardchoille> billy: Oh, I think they entirely different look and feel.
<brettw> Thank you that worked
<billy> ardchoille; i find myself using GDE more though.  not sure why.
<jaek2> ubuntu team yet again let down md users... my damn machine wont boot after updating
<rredd4> brettw great !
<jones> brett u can use all different types of windows managers and they will all show up in that session menu
<eck> that's because gnome is the best ;-)
<jaek2> dont these people do any QA checks before they release new kernel packages?
<jones> gnome remonds me of my mac :)
<billy> eck; they make a damned hard chess game. ;] 
<brettw> I bet I look for 2 hours trying to find how to log into KDE
<jones> lol
<miku> no one can help me :(
<starz> heh i can get through a configure now.... now lets try make on gtkpod *crosses fingers*
<jones> miku what isur issue
<brettw> sorry very new to this
<starz> this is where i was getting errors before... but usually i could get through it and install it and it just wouldnt work =/
<brettw> ok gtg later
<billy> brettw; did you ctrl-shft-backspace and select KDE in the "Sessions" drop box at the login screen?
<rredd4> brettw its ok
<eck> starz: just so i don't run into this, did you set the libdir to /usr/local/lib ?
<tuxub> kernel source anyone? :)
<miku> no one can help here
<mneptok> jaek2: filed an LP report?
<eck> tuxub: just a guess, try apt-get source linux-image-generic
<jaek2> mneptok, i'm searching to find if any already exist
<Chubby_fingers> miku : just ask your question !
<eck> or whatever the kernel package you are using is
<billy> miku, jones asked to help you.
<PwcrLinux> how I can to force the fan on for CPU fan inside of my lappy?
<miku> but now he is offline
<billy> oh, well just ask away.
<miku> I have 2 problems: the first one is the connection to internet
<Chubby_fingers> !ask | miku
<ubotu> miku: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<miku> the second one is the external monitor
<miku> I use a ASUS L2000 laptop
<tuxub> txs
<miku> I am connected by a wifi
<billy> miku, what's wrong with your internet?
<miku> pcmcia
<miku> if I do the pings to a google the server answer me
<eck> PwcrLinux: try poking something under /proc
<eck> maybe /proc/acpi
<miku> but if I open firefox
<rellik_> I installed graphviz using apt-get..  but when I type 'graphviz' at a prompt, there's nothing in the path with that name..  how do I find out the name of the executable in the package?
<eck> /proc/acpi/fan looks promizing
<ardchoille> My video collection is growing. What do you all use to catalog videos/dvds ?
<PwcrLinux> eck: yea, they have a cooling_mode inside of /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ATF0
<Chubby_fingers> rellik : which "your_bin"
<miku> someone can help me in private, I'm confused :(
<eck> PwcrLinux: not sure if there is a kernel channel, but that would be the place to ask
<rellik_> Chubby_fingers, which only searches my path..  I need to know the name of the executable before I can 'which' it
<Chubby_fingers> rellik : i c !
<PwcrLinux> eck: yea, inside of /proc/acpi/fan came up empty
<eck> PwcrLinux: mine too, although i definitely have a fan!
<terribleCabbage> Sorry to bother you all... Has anyone had the same problem I'm having?
<Chubby_fingers> rellik : i though u needed location :/
<billy> anyone familiar with using cpufrequtils and sysfsutils?
<terribleCabbage> (Playing sound with both ALSA and ESD works, but any sort of recording app (gnome-sound-record, audacity) doesn't work ("Your audio capture settings are invalid.", etc). Any ideas?)
<miku> :(
<rellik_> Chubby_fingers, thanks anyway :)
<billy> miku, do you have a firewall installed?
<jaek2> any md users here that have updated to the most recent kernel in edgy?
<rellik_> anyone else know how to find the files included in a package?
<miku> no
<PwcrLinux> eck: My cpu temp shows 156.2 F passive on my lappy
<miku> why billy?!
<oggy> hmm
<starz> eck i tried doing that but it made another lib dir under lib
<starz> thats what was messing it up
<oggy> not bad
<slippyr4> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oggy> irssi
<oggy> is cool
<billy> i've had that sort of problem with a firewall.
<starz> had to not set it at all.. but just setting lib dir to /usr/local would have worked too
<oggy> geez do I need to have the large beryl manager icon on my desktop
<billy> sysfsutils anyone?
<oggy> its annoying
<Chubby_fingers> rellik : can't you find that out in synaptic ?
<billy> oggy, what's keeping you from doing that?
<Lucifell> rellik_, you tried dpkg -L <package>
<Lucifell> ?
<oggy> keeping me from ?
<slippyr4> how can i connect to a WPA-PSK wireless network?
<billy> putting a large beryl manager icon on your desktop.
<oggy> eh no I want to get rid of it
<oggy> i dont like it on my desktop
<billy> right click it to the waste bin
<oggy> but it has a lock on it
<starz> eh dammit
<starz> and now it wont work
<oggy> dont I need to keep it
<starz> gtkpod: error while loading shared libraries: libgpod.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory\
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : sudo rm it :)
<oggy> done
<billy> anyone throttle their CPU frequency?
<Lucifell> rellik_, or if it's hairy then dpkg -L <package> |less
<oggy> just curious , I notice while using istanbul to capture some desktop video , it gave me a flv format , but I want to upload the video to youtube , is there a simple way to convert this to mpeg , is this possible?
<starz> /usr/local/lib$ sudo cp libgpod.so.1 ../../lib/ and that fixed that
<starz> sigh.
<Col_Delta> hi, which PC manufacturers pre-install ubuntu as on OS?
<Col_Delta> *an
<Zaggynl> !preinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: If you're here then you're capable of installing yourself.
<Col_Delta> thats no way to get ubuntu accepted
<Col_Delta> you can use it only if you already know how to
<coNP> Col_Delta: you are right
<billy> KenSentMe, you still around?
<CheshireViking> Col_Delta, you don't need to know how to use it to install it, you learn how to use it as you install it and get used to it
<Col_Delta> its not for me anyways, its for new pc buyers who need to keep costs really low
<rellik_> 'esd' is using up all my CPU..  I'm assuming that is my sound daemon..  if so, how do I restart it?
<eck> rellik_: kilall esd
<eck> err, killall
<coNP> the question is not if you can install or not
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: I have the same type of clients. Pre-installed doesn't mean you won't have to train them.
<oggy> terminal icon is huge on the deskto
<Chubby_fingers> Col_Delta : keep the cost even lower by installing yourself :)
<oggy> desktop
<oggy> hmm
<starz> thats entirely beside a few different points
<coNP> it is if you can buy a PC with Ubuntu or not
<coNP> I think
<funpop> /wine
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: What part of the world are you in. I'm in Australia.
<Chubby_fingers> Col_Delta : installing ubuntu is actually not hard at all
<starz> one main one of which is 1. hardware should be supported perfectly and 2. it supports manufacturers that preinstall linux
<Col_Delta> its not about me installing it
<Col_Delta> as coNP clarified
<coNP> btw, Col_Delta you might ask someone on #ubuntu-marketing
<oggy> eh only thing wrong with ubuntu for me ,is its lack of gaming support
<coNP> it is a marketing stuff :)
<Col_Delta> the q was if it is possible to buy a PC with ubuntu pre-installed or not
<eck> oggy: i see that as a feature :-)
<Col_Delta> ahh thanks coNP :)
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : lots of games do & can run under linux
<coNP> yw, Col_Delta
<oggy> yes im sure they can , but how about unreal tournament 2k4
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : it's linux native :)
<Lucifell> What, Nibbles isn't good enough for you!?
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: I sell computers pre-installed with Ubuntu. That's why I asked where you were...
<oggy> but it would be hell trying to install it
<Col_Delta> ahh kk
<CheshireViking> Col_Delta, if you're after laptops in the uk Linuxemporium sell them with linux preinstalled
<Col_Delta> in  India right now
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : there is a linux installer on the UT2004 cd
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : no easy
<starz> and Col_Delta: http://linuxlookup.com/node/202
<starz> that might help u a little
<oggy> not easy you are saying ?
<Col_Delta> UT2K$ seems to be the last major game that was released for linux
<Col_Delta> *UT2K4
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : you just run the installer & that's it
<Chubby_fingers> very easy
<oggy> let me pull out me ut2k4 disc
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: I'm not in India. So your question (really) is: "Who sells computers pre-installed with Ubuntu in India?"
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : 1 slight issue when installing is the CD change issue ,where the installer won't return the one disc to insert the other ,but there is an easy fix for that , let me know if you run into it !
<oggy> eh wait a sec , im running 64bit ubuntu though
<oggy> hmm
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: Answer: I don't know :)
<rellik_> esd do I have to restart esd after I kill it?  I've lost all my sound
<mneptok> Col_Delta: Savage 2 is imminent
<Col_Delta> well i got the answer i needed for ya gyaresu
<Col_Delta> there are guys who sell ubuntu pre-installed
<oggy> oh cool yep a linux installer on the dvd
<oggy> sweet
<oggy> :)
<billy> anyone scale their CPU?
<ikonia> billy mind does automaticlly for me
<ikonia> s/mind/mine
<billy> what program do you use?
<billy> or does your CPU scale itself?
<gyaresu> Col_Delta: Could be Dell soon enough. Have you been following that news?
<Col_Delta> not really
<oggy> nah not running
<oggy> to bad
<oggy> would have been nice to run ut in ubuntu
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : if you get errors installing cos of 64bit ; try putting "linux32" in front of the install command e.g. linux32 sh "linuxUT2004INSTALL.sh"
<Col_Delta> it was on my mind and since i was in #ubuntu already, i thought i'd ask
<haxality> hey all, just thought I'd point out this news article
<haxality> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/ideastorm/ideasinaction?c=us&l=en&s=gen
<billy> i've been using cpufrequtils + sysfsutils, but if I don't select "performance" it drops to 400MHz and stuff freezes.
<haxality> pretty cool, imho.
<haxality> and I hate dell to begin with, so that means a lot :P
<billy> wondering if I can select the range that it uses.
<Soltek> hi
<Soltek> .)
<gyaresu> !hi > Soltek
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! What am I missing here... trying to install JRE according to ubuntuguide.org but get this: http://pastebin.se/9381 do I need to install any of those package prior to fakerooting?
<haxality> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mneptok> UbuntuN00B_HBG: what have you done thus far?
<rredd4> where can i get ut2k4?  did apt cache search for UT2004, nothing
<CheshireViking> Col_Delta, here's the link to to the Dell website selling preinstalled FreeDos systems http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/alliances/en/linux?c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mneptok: let's see.... 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin' + the java-package
<mneptok> UbuntuN00B_HBG: apt-get is all you need
<mneptok> UbuntuN00B_HBG: those 2 packages installeh a JRE for you.
<mneptok> *installed
<Chubby_fingers> rredd : lol its not free
<rredd4> awww
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mneptok: what du you mean? apt-get install jre-6-linux-i586.bin?
<gyaresu> rredd4: http://www.unrealtournament2004.com/
<mneptok> UbuntuN00B_HBG: is this Edgy? Dapper?
<rredd4> gyaresu  been there done that.... ty
<mneptok> rredd4: http://www.newerth.com
<gyaresu> rredd4: then what are you looking for?
<oggy> what would be the correct syntax for linux installer
<oggy> :/
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mneptok: well guess what! :) youre right! :) it seems like i tried to do an install upon an install(?) (azureus now starts so java must be ok!)
<oggy> <--noob
<rredd4> gyaresu  thought there was a linux version of the game
<leagris> hello
<leagris> is there firefox 2.0.0.2 for edgy?
<mneptok> rredd4: http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=1&file=SFE-Standalone.tar.gz
<gyaresu> There is. You need the original game.
<rredd4> ohh, ok
<mneptok> rredd4: that game is free to download and play. you'll want good 3D.
<haxality> rredd4: it's a full retail game
<haxality> rredd4: you should be able to get a demo from unrealtournament.com
<Flannel> leagris: If there isn't already, there will be.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mneptok: yes! i know have full azureus capability!
<Chubby_fingers> rred : the linux installer is on the cd itself
<oggy> I have my unreal tournament 2k4 dvd but i need to run the linux-installer.sh
<Flannel> leagris: er, I take that back, there already is.  The current firefox (2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10) is 2.0.02
<mneptok> UbuntuN00B_HBG: this is why i get paid the big bucks ;)
<oggy> how would I do that in a terminal
<Chubby_fingers> oggy :
<rredd4> ty all
<oggy> linux32 ./
<Chubby_fingers> oggy :sh linuxinstaller.sh
<Chubby_fingers> oggy : maybe use : sudo
<mneptok> Chubby_fingers: he'd want bash, not sh ;)
<rredd4> my 1.3 ghz lappy is probably too slow for ut
<mneptok> Chubby_fingers: a LOT of shell authors assume bash. it breaks things on Edgy. :/
<Flannel> leagris: sorry, I take that back (just compared changelogs).  That version is 2.0.0.1, but 2.0.0.2 will be out soon enough.
<ghetek> has anybody here been able to successfully get savage (linux standalone version from notforidiots.com) installed and working?
<oggy> so
<oggy> it would be ?
<oggy> sudo su
<mneptok> ghetek: i use the one from Newerth.com without issues
<leagris> Firefox critical vulnerabilities in Firefox 2.0.0.1 (edgy) CVE-2007-0995, CVE-2007-0780, CVE-2007-0800, CVE-2007-0779, 2007-08 ...
<Flannel> oggy: no.  Don't use sudo su.  If you want a root shell, sudo -i
<Chubby_fingers> mneptok : thx 4 the advice : I'm not realy familiar what you're saying ...
<ghetek> mneptok: i will give it a try
<ghetek> thanks
<mneptok> ghetek: http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=1&file=SFE-Standalone.tar.gz
<oggy> just trying to get the installer going for ut2k4
<slippyr4> can anyone help me with WPA wifi networking in 6.10? i'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo, but the network-manager-gnome package doesn't seem to exist
<slacker_nl> does anyone know a good howto/tutorial for encrypting a livecd (bootable linux cd)?
<slacker_nl> !encrypt
<slippyr4> !universe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<josh1234> question: what's the best parti new ubuntu install?
<josh1234> partitioning scheme
<josh1234> for a new ubuntu install
<gyaresu> slacker_nl: package: network-manager
<leagris> Flannel, yes, latest in edgy is 2.0.0.1 and this week where revealed much vuln and fixes in 2.0.0.2
<mneptok> slippyr4: sounds like your sources.list needs help. network-manager-gnome is in Main.
<ghetek> mneptok: sometimes you guys are too helpful! thanks, im downloading and installing it now
<Flannel> leagris: right, 2.0.0.2 will be in edgy soon enough.  It takes a little bit
<oggy> root@stalkerguypc:/cdrom# linux-installer.sh
<oggy> bash: linux-installer.sh: command not found
<gyaresu> slacker_nl: Sorry. My message was to the wrong nick...
<oggy> :/
<oggy> eh yeah game support is a bit lacking
<yomm> mneptok : sry my connection dropped out , did you reply to my q ?
<slippyr4> mneptok: i just realised that moments after i typed my question. Have now enabled universe and am installing it
<mneptok> yomm: hrm?
<yomm> hrm ?
<mneptok> what question?
<Flannel> oggy: ./linux-installer.sh  (the current directory isn't in the path)
<oggy> ok
<yomm> Where can I learn about sh /bash and how to properly use them ?
<Flannel> oggy: or you might have to do `bash linux-installer.sh`
<drumline> linuxquestions.org
<drumline> linux.com
<drumline> linux.org
<mneptok> yomm: in Edgy and forwords Ubuntu uses dash for sh. most Unices use bash. i use zsh.
<yomm> mneptok : I still use sh a lot to install things , would that be dangerous & why ?
<mneptok> yomm: learning about a shell is not a single book, but ther are some good ones. search for "bash z shell" on Amazon
<oggy> root@stalkerguypc:~# bash linux-installer.sh
<oggy> bash: linux-installer.sh: No such file or directory
<CrummyGummy> That horrible dash idea borked my startup scripts after upgrade.
<mneptok> yomm: sh does not exist. it is symlinked to another shell. on Edgy, that's dash. dash does not support all bash operands. so, if your script depends on bash syntax, call it explicitly.
* CrummyGummy is not impressed.
<yomm> mneptok : so for Ubuntu , I'd better drop all the sh'ing :)
<oggy> hmm im doing something wrong
<mneptok> CrummyGummy: a worse idea is to rely on shell-specific syntax in scripts that invoke a symlink ;)
<eck> CrummyGummy: well it was the scripts that were broken then
<mneptok> yomm: no, just use #!/bin/bash for your bang
<oggy> hmm im stumped
<ikonia> oggy: if you want help - ask the question
<mneptok> oggy: pwd
<oggy> :(
* mneptok waits
<oggy> ikonia im trying to start linux installer with a ut2k4 dvd
<ikonia> ok
<Xif> oggy: life is like that sometimes.
<slacker_nl> does anyone know a good howto/tutorial for encrypting a livecd (bootable linux cd)?
<ikonia> slacker_nl: the cd is burned - you can't encypt it
<yomm> mneptok : I don't really recall ever having problems using sh though .. just lucky ?
<oggy> I see the contents of the dvd
<ikonia> oggy: ok
<oggy> im running 64bit ubuntu
<mneptok> yomm: thus far, yes, you are.
<yomm> lol
<ikonia> oggy: why are you running 64bit - but thats a different story
<mneptok> oggy: pwd ?
<slacker_nl> ikonia: no, I'm building a livecd but want to encrypt data (and I actually want to whole CD encrypted)
<ikonia> !encypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !encyption
<oggy> pwd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encyption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<palenciana> hello
<mneptok> slacker_nl: you can't encrypt the entire CD
<mneptok> oggy: pwd
<ikonia> slacker_nl: there is a factiod on encyption, but I can't remember the keyword
<Xif> !encryption
<slacker_nl> mneptok: no, but I should be able to encrypt /etc, or other mount points
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrummyGummy> That was a pretty big change to make on the flip of the hat.
<oggy> meptok pwd ? explain
<ikonia> oggy: type "pwd"
<ikonia> without the quotes
<mneptok> slacker_nl: you can encrypt anything that is not required to get devmapper up and functional
<oggy> pwd
<ikonia> oggy: yes - type it
<mneptok> oggy: in a terminal, guy
<oggy> ok
<ikonia> sheesh
<oggy> :(
<ikonia> quit with the :( rubbish
<oggy> ok
<mneptok> ikonia: relax dude :)
<ikonia> I am
<drumline> No :(  ??    awww...  :(
<txete> hola alguien me podria decir porque no puedo hacer ping a mi localhost
<txete> ??
<oggy> ok i did a pwd in a terminal
<mneptok> !es > txete
<txete> hola
<ikonia> oggy: whats the output
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:~$ pwd
<oggy> /home/oggy
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:~$
<ikonia> mneptok: I was waiting to see if you did !br or !es
<CrummyGummy> :(
<ikonia> oggy: your in your home dir - the installer is on the cd
<mneptok> oggy: where is the shell script?
<oggy> ok
<ikonia> oggy: you can't run the command from your home dir when the installer is on the cd
<oggy> oh
<oggy> so i have to be in the cdrom0 directory
<ikonia> oggy: you need to be in the same directory as the command and do ./$command
<ikonia> oggy: you have to be in the same dir as the command
<mneptok> oggy: df -h
<mneptok> oggy: tell me where the CD/DVD is mounted
<txete> ubuntu spanish
<txete> ??
<mneptok> !es > txete
<oggy> /dev/hdc              3.7G  3.7G     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<slacker_nl> ikonia: I could not find anything on the factoid search for encryption
<mneptok> oggy: cd /media/cdrom0 && sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<slacker_nl> mneptok: come again: you can encrypt anything that is not required to get devmapper up and functional << don't fully understand you
<ikonia> slacker_nl: it is there, I just odn't know the keyword
<slippyr4> i'm still stuck with wireless networking. my wireless adapter seems to be named eth1 , the network-manager applet doesn't see it, can anyone help?
<ikonia> slacker_nl:  you can't encypt the dvd - as it won't boot
<ikonia> only certain parts of it
<ikonia> but I don't understand why you'd want to encypt a live cd
<drumline> I'm going to need to setup a sniffing box to catch a keylogger sending logs back to "home."   What would be best program to catch it and analyze it?
<slacker_nl> ikonia: If I can make a machine with encrypted filesystems, I should be able to do more or less the same with a CD
<slacker_nl> (at least, that's my assumption)
<yomm> ikonia : maybe he feels his computer is tooo fast :)
<oggy> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with nvidia's all drivers I used with dapper and edgy. when I do glxgears spins every few seconds. I found that the most times the problem is the "apt-index-watcher" and I must kill it. why this happens?
<mneptok> slacker_nl: dm-crypt is the correct way to encrypt filesystems. dm-crypt relies upon devmapper. so you can't have the stuff that enables devmapper on an encryted partition as it starts a chicken/egg problem.
<ikonia> slacker_nl: no - as booting a cd is different to a file system
<mneptok> oggy: cd /media/cdrom0 && sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<slacker_nl> mneptok: no, OK, I need a small ection unencrypted, that I know
<slacker_nl> mneptok: that's why I want a document on what to do - most of the docs I found are related to securing data on a PC, not on a CD
<mneptok> slacker_nl: sorry, never cared about encrypting a CD. i don't see the point.
<Ian_> Anyone in here at the moment ?
<slacker_nl> mneptok: livecd with sensitive data (like vpnc.conf and wpa_supplicant.conf) - and because you don't see a reason, well, I do :)
<yomm>  Ian : but a 1000 people
<dxdemetriou> nobody had spin problems with the glxgears? only me?
<mneptok> slacker_nl: wpa_supplicant has sensitive data?
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:/media/cdrom0$ sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<oggy> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:/media/cdrom0$
<slacker_nl> mneptok: my wireless network passwords
<drumline> Sniffing keylog emails...  anyone?
<mneptok> slacker_nl: in an already encrypted hash
<Ian_> Looking for info on a PCMCIA card that will work under Ubuntu, my USR one refuses
<mneptok> Ian_: Cardbus OK?
<slacker_nl> mneptok: they are hashed, but I just want my data encrypted on the CD
<Ian_> Yes, old T21 laptop
<maxx18> hey anyone here from australia? i'm having problems with the aussie repo server...
<mneptok> slacker_nl: why not just use a USB key as /home?
<slacker_nl> mneptok: because I want it on a livecd
<mneptok> Ian_: USA?
<mneptok> slacker_nl: k, good luck :)
<Ian_> Glasgow (Lanarkshire eckshully)
<rellik> is there anything I can do to speed up vim?  when I am using it, 'top' reports that Xorg is using up to 90% of my CPU..  any ideas what's going on?
<slacker_nl> mneptok: thanks :)
<samAA> hello, does anyone what the kernel address split is in dapper?
<mneptok> Ian_: roit. preferred vendor?
<Ian_> I'm told a Ralink chipset works
<mneptok> Ian_: i meant "retailer"
<Ian_> Not too fussed
<mneptok> well, gimme a laundry list. i'm not from the UK. ;)
<Ian_> If it's local, I can go for one today
<mneptok> or ... i'll recommend a card from Newegg in the USA :P
<Ian_> Ooops, sorry I came in here via Scotlug
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:/media/cdrom0$ sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<oggy> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:/media/cdrom0$
<mneptok> oggy: cd /media/cdrom0 && sudo chmod +x linux-installer.sh && sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<CheshireViking> Ian_, I bought a Belkin pcmcia card through Linuxemporium in the uk which had the  Ralink chipset, i couldn't find any in shops that I could be certain would work with linux so ended up using mail order
<mneptok> Ian_: at your leisure ....
<ttmrichte1> So how does one go about updating the printer databases with a positive report?
<Zaggynl> CheshireViking, tried ndiswrapper with windows drivers?
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:~$ cd /media/cdrom0 && sudo chmod +x linux-installer.sh && sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<oggy> chmod: changing permissions of `linux-installer.sh': Read-only file system
<Ian_> Belkin 802.11g 54 Mbps Wireless PCMCIA Card  ( This card, using the RT2500 chipset, has been discontinued.)
<mneptok> Ian_: you have 2 minutes to give me a web vendor, then i go make lunch.
<bimberi> oggy: try 'sudo sh ./linux-install.sh'
<CheshireViking> Zaggynl, yes, i've since got those working on other laptops so I know it can be done - although I did find that the Belkin with Ralink chipset worked out of the box with Ubuntu Edgy
<Ian_> Yeah, tried ndiswrapper
<Zaggynl> Ah okay
<oggy> oggy@stalkerguypc:~$ sudo sh ./linux-installer.sh
<oggy> sh: Can't open ./linux-installer.sh
<Ian_> That was from theLinuxemporium website !
<bimberi> oggy: while in the /media/cdrom0 directory
<oggy> k
<mneptok> Ian_: WHERE WOULD YOU LIKE TO BUY THE CARD?!
<mneptok> ffs
<oggy> bimberi
<Xif> mneptok: what are you having for lunch?
<oggy> thanks
<oggy> its working
<Ian_> I don't mind buying from the States as long as they'll ship by Air Mail, some won't !
<oggy> thank mmeptock
<oggy> memptok even
<oggy> thanks
<mneptok> Xif: beef teriyaki
<bimberi> oggy: cool :)
<CheshireViking> Ian_, Linuxemporium no longer stock the RT2500 based one I bought
<OsBrEaKeR> how do you down grade drivers
<Ian_> I know ! Pasted it above
<mneptok> Ian_: OK, since you can't be bothered to type "Amazon UK" or something, you get to have a random person help you select a supported card rather than a paid Canonical senior support person. :P
* mneptok walks away
<CheshireViking> Ian_, I didn't see that
<Xif> mneptok: bon appetit
* OsBrEaKeR is away: Im BrEaKiNg My Os RiGhT NoW Be BaCk!
<Ian_> My apologies mneptok, enjoy lunch
<ardchoille> My dvd collection is growing. What app can I use to catalog my dvd collection in gnome?
<mneptok> ardchoille: MySQL + $poplang + Apache?
<ardchoille> mneptok: Much too complicated for a newbie.
<ardchoille> mneptok: Thanks for the suggestion, though. I tried gcfilms but it doesn't do half of what is promised, mostly unusabel.
<mneptok> ardchoille: http://www.datacrow.net/
<zephro> #ubuntu
<spinster> hello somebody know some website to i install to i watch ADobe Dvd something like that ??
<spinster> hello somebody ??????/
<spinster> hello somebody know some website to i install to i watch ADobe Dvd something like that ??
<unop> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<replicante> hola que tal
<bobslaede> Helle everybody, i've got some bad problems with a nis/nfs setup. NFS stale file handle on some directories, specifically ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiledir and others in the /home/user tree.
<unop> !es | replicante
<ubotu> replicante: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<spinster> unop: can you help me ?
<unop> spinster,  if it's regarding that question you repeated, no, sorry. i dont know
<spinster> ijay,
<spinster> okay*.
<JaccoH> whats the best way to strip an existing ubuntu installation of its GUI? I want to go back to just text :).
<spinster> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JaccoH> apt-get remove ....?
<JaccoH> :)
<cafuego_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mneptok> ubuntu-desktop
<bobslaede> apt-get remove xserver-xorg perhaps...
<cafuego_> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<zephro> hi, how can activate the gnome-terminal @autostart (sry iam noob)
<spinster> hello somebody know some website to i install to i watch ADobe Dvd something like that ??
<spinster> PLEASE TELL ME
<TheInfinity> adobe dvd?
<spinster> !install adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> you have to buy it, hmm?
<cafuego_> JaccoH: After that, run 'sudo debfoster' to start trashing packages
<oggy> ut is installed but not running
<JaccoH> cafuego .. but that leaves the packages installed
<spinster> TheInfinity: some to watch movies
<mneptok> spinster: calm down, stop repeating, and stop insisting. if someone knows they will tell you.
<oggy> whats the syntax for running it
<JaccoH> cafuego .. ah
<spinster> OK
<TheInfinity> you search for an application to watch movies?
<mneptok> ardchoille: DataCrow seems to throw some JRE errors, but it seems to work.
<TheInfinity> or what else do you try spinster?
<spinster> TheInfinity: realplayer for linux
<spinster> do you know what to i type it sudo apt-get install ...
<TheInfinity> then you need realplayer codec ...
<spinster> yep
<oggy> anyone know how to start ut in linux
<mneptok> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cafuego_> spinster: You can add realplayer via add-remove if you enable the commercial repositories.
<shriphani> TheInfinity, you look informed about video. could you help me find an mp4 converter please ?
<zephro> can someone plz help me with my autostart prob?
<JaccoH> nice tool that debfoster :)
<bodyboarding_bum> hey
<cafuego_> JaccoH: Nearly as nice as deborphan
<ardchoille> mneptok: I don't use java, too slow here. I'll have to look elsewhere.
<bodyboarding_bum> im need to ubuntu can i ask for some help ?
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<TheInfinity> shriphani: hmm ... converter is difficult - i just know about some player *hmm*
<spinster> why is this showing me ?
<JaccoH> which searches for orphaned packages i take it
<spinster> TheInfinity: ??
<infidel> j #bash
<shriphani> TheInfinity, i found something called vive in the repos
<TheInfinity> spinster: !realplayer
<shriphani> but it kicks off a series of error messages
<bodyboarding_bum> can someone please help me? with harddrive mounting?
<TheInfinity> !realplayer spinster
<spinster> !realplayer
<shriphani> !realplayer > spinster
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spinster> !realplayer spinster
<shriphani> heh
<spinster> oki.
<spinster> look
<oggy> do I start ut from a terminal
<TheInfinity> this way - i dont know this bot that good ;)
<shriphani> ut ?
<spinster> :~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<spinster> sudo don't work :S
<TheInfinity> sudo should work (if you use it in shell)
<mneptok> spinster: did you manually edit passwd files?
<mneptok> spinster: or hostname?
<spinster> something is wrong with my hostname i see..
<zephro_> #ubuntu-de
<spinster> i dunno i just type that comand
<shriphani> well open to all........ an mp4 converter please
<bobslaede> an NFS guru please :P
<TheInfinity> dont find any @ mp4 conv :/
<mneptok> spinster: did you manually edit passwd files or /etc/hostname ?
<spinster> no
<bodyboarding_bum> help with mounting harddrive please?
<spinster> mneptok: can you help me to i fix that ?
<spinster> look
<spinster> mneptok: when i open terminal look... To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<spinster> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<mneptok> spinster: i only see sudo throwing that error when people manually edit config files.
<TheInfinity> shriphani: perhaps this: http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html ?
<bodyboarding_bum> spinster: can u please give me a hand on mounting a harddrive?
<cafuego_> shriphani: I have a custom compiled ffmpeg that outputs x264/aac (for ipod/psp)
<TheInfinity> its an implementation of h264 - i dont know if it supports the mp4 container but - why not? ;)
<shriphani> cafuego, please share it wimme
<shriphani> or wait
<cafuego_> shriphani: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/ffmpeg/
<shriphani> thx cafuego
<JaccoH> cafuego .. you seem to be a real bad ass debian crack head :)
<TheInfinity> ffmpeg uses the encoder from my link ;)
<cafuego_> the libmp4v2 that comes with ubuntu is a bit (very) broken, so ideally you'll get yourself a copy of the mpeg4tools suite, so it cna rewrite PROPER mp4 headers.
<oggy> geez umm just need to start ut
* cafuego_ has no package for that, incidentally.
<mneptok> !ohmy | JaccoH
<ubotu> JaccoH: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JaccoH> nice botty
<cafuego_> JaccoH: I gave up crack years ago
<JaccoH> mneptok.. sorry ofcourse but i intended a compliment :)
<oggy> either I get ut running or im going to do some crack
<bodyboarding_bum> Any one know anything about Harddrive mounting??
<JaccoH> cafuego :)
<shriphani> cafuego, one more question...... can you please tell me the exact command i need to type to get ffmpeg working ?
<cafuego_> die vieze balkenende ook
<cafuego_> shriphani: well...
<JaccoH> you mean potter? .. anyway .. offtopic ;)
<shriphani> cafuego, it is huge...... ffmpeg -a avcodec blah blah...... goes on for 2 lines
<cafuego_> ffmpeg -i <inputfile> -v 1 -y -vcodec mpeg4 -maxrate 768 -b 640 -qmin 3 -qmax5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -acodec aac -ar 44100 -ab 96 -s 320x176 -aspect 16:9 <output.mp4>
<shriphani> without the <> i suppose
<cafuego_> I have a nicer 2-stage 4-liner if you want :-)
<JaccoH> shrugs
<mneptok> oggy: it could be the crack habit that's making life on Liunux difficult >;)
* oggy puts another rock in his pipe
<oggy> :|
<cafuego_> shriphani: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/vidpod
<shriphani>  GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net edgy-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 580E2519969F3F57
<Dyrre> My $DISPLAY variable is not set in the Gnome terminal, Does anyone know how I can set it?
<oggy> did I install it on the correct hard drive
<shriphani> ooh thx
<kaushal> Hi
<oggy> hmm
<kaushal> when i type uname -m
<kaushal> i get
<cafuego_> shriphani: You DO need the megs4tools for it, though
<kaushal> x86_64
<cafuego_> shriphani: wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<kaushal> 2 questions what does x86_64 means
<cafuego_> kaushal: amd64
<cafuego_> also known as e64mt
<Dyrre> My $DISPLAY variable is not set in the Gnome terminal, Does anyone know how I can set it?
<kaushal> and what does uname -m and uname -p means
<mneptok> kaushal: man uname
<kaushal> i have gone through that
<kaushal> bit confused
* oggy rolls his beryl cube around a couple times
<kaushal> print the processor type or "unknown"
<Dyrre> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<kaushal> print the machine hardware name
<shriphani> 0
<kaushal> cafuego : if you can make me understand
<shriphani> sorry
<Dyrre> Anyone please?
<kaushal> and also whats the difference between em32t and em64t
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: can you type "echo $DISPLAY" in your terminal
<cafuego_> kaushal: Bit of googling should see you right.
<Dyrre> It doesnt bring up anything
<Dyrre> Blank results
* cafuego_ is having a break + sleep
<Dyrre> The $DISPLAY isnt even set I dont think
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: like what
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: anyway, do this "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: then do this "xhost +"
<shriphani> cafuego, megs4tool?
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: now test to see if X works by running something like xclock
<Dyrre> ben_underscore: Its run
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: it's ok?
<Dyrre> ben_underscore: Xclock runs correctly yes
<Dyrre> ben_underscore: but I was trying to run wine, I need to set the $DISPLAY to use wine
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: you have to set the DISPLAY environment variable to the name of your computer (in this case nothing) because you're runnign things locally,
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: ah, well that should work now then
<ben_underscore> brb
<JaccoH> cafuego ..thanks btw.. it worked
<wietze_> hi pals! I got some problems getting my DRI working under xorg, I keep getting (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI; anyone able to give me some pointers on how to resolve this ?
<oggy> Host 'stalkerguypc', running Linux 2.6.17-10-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 2217 MHz Cpu1: AMD Athlon 2217 MHz; Up: 32 min; Users: 3; Load: 0.05; Free: [Mem: 463/1003 Mio]  [Swap: 1577/1577 Mio]  [/: 25822/36019 Mio]  [/media/cdrom0: 0/3736 Mio] ; Vpenis: 53.3 cm;
<kenthomson> what is the the program i use to view webcam feed, or transmit it to other IM users in ubuntu?
<ben_underscore> kenthomson: ekiga
<Dyrre> ben_underscore: Thanks, That helped my problem
<ben_underscore> Dyrre: anytime.
<Nameeater> or one of the msn apps, amsn?
<kenthomson> ben_underscore, anything else that you are aware of?
<kenthomson> Is there a way to optimise beryl, in my system it seems really lethargic. I amhaving 512MB RAM, 128MB GFX nvidia fx5200, AMD 2600XP+
<billy> Yo
<TheInfinity> fx5200 is not that fast ...
<TheInfinity> -> finetuning of everything
<kenthomson> TheInfinity, that is all that i can afford, and that is what i have to make best of.
<funpop> hey, is there a way to reduce the load-time of kde apps like amarok in gnome ?
<kenthomson> TheInfinity, and i didn't get the last sentence
<TheInfinity> amarok always loads long if you have much music
<kenthomson> funpop, try cancelling the preferences for "watch folders for changes" in amarok. In your music library settings
<TheInfinity> and you use original nvidia drivers kenthomson?
<kenthomson> TheInfinity, yes sir!
<kenthomson> TheInfinity, the latest on 9xxxx series
<LucidFox> please identify what kind of hinting is used on these three screenshots (native, autohinter, none):
<LucidFox> 1. http://lucidfox.org/dump/ooo1.png
<LucidFox> 1. http://lucidfox.org/dump/ooo2.png
<LucidFox> 1. http://lucidfox.org/dump/ooo3.png
<Phat32> When was Ubuntu first released officially?
<TheInfinity> hmm ... ok perhaps get help from an nvidia guy? i have ati only here ... :/
<funpop> am i invisible ?
<kenthomson> ok
<Phat32> Does anyone here know when Ubuntu was officially released for the first time?
<kenthomson> !trivia
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<Phat32> funpop, no you are not invisible
<kenthomson> !trivia | Phat32
<ubotu> Phat32: please see above
<funpop> i think oct 2004
<Phat32> kenthomson, Can you just tell me because I am trying to write a paper for school and I need that bit of information in particular
<doc|> TheInfinity,  i have nvidia,
<funpop> cause the version is month/year like feisty: 7.04: -> april 2007
<funpop> and the first ubuntu was october 2004
<kenthomson> Phat32, don't know dude
<Phat32> thanks funpop
<funpop> Warty Warthog
<kenthomson> doc|, can you help me spped up beryl on my computer nvidia fx5200
<TheInfinity> doc|: perhaps you can help kenthomson finetuning nvidia + beryl
<doc|> kenthomson,  yes, 1 Min please
<doc|> Nvidia+Beryl+AIGLX , ok ?
<kenthomson> doc|, i am having beryl on latest nvidia drivers the 9xxx series, so i think nvidia has its own backend that replaces AIGLX from the 9xxx series onwards
<chemaja> question to "security-conscious" users of nvidia's proprietary X driver: does it bother you that ubuntu devs can't audit the code for vulns? it bugs me. maybe i'm just paranoid.
<wietze_> how about ATI+Beryl and preferably aworking dri ?
<kenthomson> chemaja, it may even be sending log files to various places on the net through some proprietary protocols, who knows but thats all we can do about it, worry!
<uFo-Z> hi. since today my firefox opens pdf files inside the browser with acrobad-reader. but i want use another app for that but dont know where i could change that
<chemaja> kenthomson, i'm having serious trouble buying a decent laptop with opensource graphics drivers
<kenthomson> uFo-Z, somewhere in edit>preferences>file-types or maybe mime-types
<TeePOG> what's the command to reconfigure the X server? i'm on 640x480 max :-(
<krantix> hi! i've lost some important files on a NTFS partition using ntfs-3g... can anybody help?
<mneptok> chemaja: anything Intel 9xx
<kenthomson> TeePOG, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uFo-Z> kenthomson, inside of firefox i cant change that. with mimetypes you mean somewhere else outside of firefox ?
<kenthomson> chemaja, intel is making some inroads there, but i am not familiar with its performance
<kenthomson> uFo-Z, not outside it, let me check it
<chemaja> mneptok, yea. i read that the fastest is intel GMA950, but this is kinda slow. which sucks. and intel don't seem to have an ETA for their nextgen chip
<yomm> lol just made some nice linux widgets on my obligatory xp box :)
<uFo-Z> but in my gnome or inside of mc it opens with xpdf
<chemaja> kenthomson, which blows when all you want is a fast 3D laptop in opensource
<doc|> nvidia user try this http://pastebin.ca/372932
<kenthomson> doc|, i got a name, you see ;-)
<mneptok> kenthomson: if you only had a "p" ...  ;)
<doc|> sorry
<kenthomson> mneptok, thats the whole story
<mneptok> kenthomson: how so?
<kenthomson> uFo-Z, check edit>preferences>content>file-type===>manage, in that select pdf and the application you want to use
<doc|> line 5,22,23,24,25,52,53,54, kenthomson
<kenthomson> doc|, yes?
<seravitae> wtf
<seravitae> im hearing sound in ubuntu
<seravitae> but a game is saying /dev/dsp is busy
<doc|> on your xorg.conf
<kenthomson> seravitae, you see, there are some children like me lurking in here
<mneptok> seravitae: that game is using ESD or OSS
<seravitae> how do i free up /dev/dsp?
<uFo-Z> kenthomson, the thing is, there is no pdf inside this
<seravitae> mneptok: yeah, it is using OSS
<seravitae> kenthomson: it is good that i used acronyms then
<CheshireViking> is anybody available to help me mounting a windows server drive/directory under Edgy, I can browse to it using Places, network servers, but I can't get the mount to work - i get "Connection to xxxxx failed, SMB connection failed"
<doc|> I don't speak inglish so match sorry
<mneptok> seravitae: don't hawe *ANY* other apps using the sound architecture
<Norf-ubu> hi, just booted and got a report that 13%+ of my drive is non contingeous, how can this be if ubuntu (edgy) doesnt need a defrag?
<kenthomson> doc|, yes i know that, but i am looking at all that file, you mean i make the line 5,22, and the others that you mentioned, in my xorg.conf like yours?
<seravitae> mneptok: i don't
<seravitae> i closed XMMS (which plays fine)
<mneptok> seravitae: i mean at ANY time prior to loading the game
<seravitae> yes it is.
<mneptok> huh?
<doc|> kenthomson,  line in the pastebin, on your xorg, find it
<kenthomson> doc|, so you mean to say i make my xorg.conf look like the options that you have set in line 5,22,23,24,25,52,52,54?
<seravitae> mneptok: i have no sound running when i start the game.
<mneptok> seravitae: read what i said again.
<seravitae> Yeah, then it works
<seravitae> but i dont want to reboot my whole machine again
<seravitae> because some program is acting 'sticky'.
<mneptok> welcome to antique. sound architectures.
<seravitae> can't i somehow reset oss/esd?
<krantix> hi! i've lost some important files on a NTFS partition using ntfs-3g... can anybody help?
<doc|> kenthomson,  my xorg, sorry , don't speak english  : /
<doc|> http://pastebin.ca/372935
<Norf-ubu> hi, just booted and got a report that 13%+ of my drive is non contingious, how can this be if ubuntu (edgy) doesn't need a defrag?
<kenthomson> doc|, i got your xorg.conf, don't worry, we can work it out1 :)
<doc|> kenthomson,  ok
<kenthomson> doc|, have you commented out Line 5 to make it look like "#load dri"
<mneptok> Norf-ubu: not needing a defrag != does not fragment
<doc|> yes #
<happytron> hi.  anyone know how to run a command from a terminal so that it isn't killed when the terminal is closed?
<mneptok> Norf-ubu: over time ext3 will move things to contiguous blocks.
<kenthomson> doc|, alright let me see further i too have it commented out, just like yours
<JaccoH> happytron .. put & behind it .. or use screen
<JaccoH> (man screen for info)
<doc|> kenthomson,  ok
<Norf-ubu> mneptok but why 13% non contingeous ? this is after 2 weeks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Live?session?user]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Norf-ubu> it was 13% 2 weeks ago
<mneptok> Norf-ubu: why are you worried about it?
<kenthomson> doc|, do you know what "Option         "UseFBDev" "true"" stands for?
<seravitae> Great, now i have no sound applications running, and now XMMS won't run.
<seravitae> and now i have no sound whatsoever.
<kenthomson> doc|, and also what is "Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True""?
<Norf-ubu> mneptok, concerned as a google search says that non-continguous whould never be over 1 - 2%
<mneptok> kenthomson: "use framebuffer"
<jo__> hi, i got choppy video, somebody help
<doc|> kenthomson,  i don't know, but work ,
<mneptok> Norf-ubu: well, i'll tell you not to worry. ;)
<kenthomson> mneptok, alright! and what about the difference between "AllowGLXWithComposite" and ""DisableGLXRootClipping"""
<krantix> hi! i've lost some important files on a NTFS partition using ntfs-3g... can anybody help?
<happytron> JaccoH: & doesn't work, but i'll check out screen
<Norf-ubu> mneptok, okey dokes - cheers for the headsup - just wondering why though its 13%
<RememberPOL> Hey, how can I specify non-accelerated mouse speed? (sensitivity)
<happytron> do you know what is happening exactly, bash is sending a signal to all the processes it has spawned?
<happytron> when it dies?
<kenthomson> doc|, i really appreciate your effort, is there anything that you can tell me to speed-up beryl?
<mneptok> kenthomson: 1). allow an OpenGL compositing layer
<Seveas> happytron, it does
<Seveas> it sends SIGHUP
<Seveas> happytron, things like nohup and disown help preventing that :)
<happytron> how can i prevent that signal from getting to those processes?
<happytron> ok
<_eMaX_> !hi
<jo__> is there anybody with video-experience under ubuntu 6.10?? got choppy video. everything else works fine.
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> mneptok, "disable-glx-root-clipping" and "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps". do you know what this to are for?
<kenthomson> jo__, i too got choppy video, have you got a .avi file?
<mneptok> kenthomson: and Beryl questions really belong in #ubuntu-effects ;)
<doc|> beryl works very fine and fast, kenthomson , the lines "AllowGLXWithComposite" "UseFBDev" "true"   and more, work emerald on gnome, and no problems whit bordes
<doc|> : /
<mneptok> kenthomson: Beryl questions really belong in #ubuntu-effects
<doc|> kenthomson,  i need to go,
<doc|> uhm
<doc|> thats atack?
<doc|> split
<JaccoH> no join actually :)
<gardenofeve> hallo
<Hobbsee> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_eMaX_> anyone here knows for NM how to define a fix nameserver? He keeps overriding my /etc/resolv.conf and when he does that I want to make sure a given nameserver is always in there at the first position
<jo__> kenthomson: you cannot set dma on/off with hdparm, right?
<kenthomson> Hobbsee, that helps
<ubuntue> can scsi be somehow related to sound blaster 16?
<kenthomson> jo__, i don't know how to do that.
<mneptok> ubuntue: ISA card?1
<ubuntue> yes
<mneptok> ubuntue: DON'T EVEN BOTHER.
<mneptok> oops
<jo__> kenthomson: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda (if your disk is named sda)
<ubuntue> ?
<ubuntue> mneptok: what do you mean
<mneptok> ubuntue: ISA + Linux = OMG SET MY FACE ON FIRE
<happytron> Seveas: I try nohup, but still isn't working... maybe something weird about the program I'm trying to run
<jo__> where are the video-experts?
<kenthomson> jo__, mine is a PATA a hda not a sata one, and will that command set dma on or off?
<Toma-> ISA sb16 cards work fine...
<jo__> kenthomson: it will turn it on
<ubuntue> mneptok: it worked with ubuntu default kernel=)
<jo__> kenthomson: but just for this session
<ubuntue> Toma do they have something to do with scsi?
<Toma-> ubuntue: no
<r3factored> whats the trick to finding what runlevel im running at?
<jo__> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jo__> !ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r3factored> ha ha i found it 'runlevel' duh
<mneptok> r3factored: man runlevel
<happytron> ok, disown works, thanks!
<jo__> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<r3factored> what runlevel am i supposed to be at? im at 2 - i thought 5 was normal.
<Toma-> r3factored: runlevel 2 here
<jbjuly> I have a question about update-inetd, It's installed default by Ubuntu, does it provide inetd already? I search for /etc/init.d/inetd but could not find it.
<r3factored> Toma-: ok thanks
<Toma-> r3factored: i think runlevel 5 is a redhat default?
<r3factored> Toma-: maybe
<Toma-> *shrug* :)
<shriphani> cafuego, ?
<r3factored> Toma-: trying to figure out why sound is not working on this ac97 sound card
<r3factored> Toma-: thought the runlevel might have something to do with it
<Toma-> r3factored: chcecked dmesg?
<r3factored> yeah
<Toma-> runlevel wont effect how a module is loaded
<Toma-> what does it say in dmesg about it? no errors?
<ubuntue> Toma and do i have to enable something else to make this sound blaster work except alsa and this driver?
<bobslaede> i badly need a NFS guru of some sort
<r3factored> Toma-: no errors that i can see. i have alsa and alsa-oss installed
<r3factored> alsa is what i used on my notebook - it also had an ac97 but this is an amd64 system but im running 32bit ubuntu
<zleap> hello
<zleap> hi
<uFo-Z> argh, i am so stupid. i installed a plugin called mozplugger and forgot it. this plugin will open all things inside of firefox :( sorry kenthomson for stealing your time
<kenthomson> uFo-Z, never mind i too have mozplugger installed to play shockwave files, but can you tell me how did you disable it from opening all files in the browser? (i may need it sometime)
<kenthomson> bobslaede, if all sorts are allowed i will make for a "punk" sort, where should i come? ;-)
<Toma-> r3factored: sounds more like a mixing problem. checked the levels with alsamixer?
<bobslaede> kenthomson: a punk nfs guru? cool
<uFo-Z> well kenthomson i just deinstalled it. i dont like it to open pdfs inside of firefox. cant say howto handle that
<Toma-> ubuntue: yeh, theres a few isa things you have to enable
<bobslaede> kenthomson: ever played with nis/nfs?
<Vigo> The partion that Ubuntu Edgey Eft was on is not showing up, how do I restore the lost partion? is it a BIOS setting or a Grub error?
<ubuntue> Toma where exactly?
<kenthomson> bobslaede, hey i was jokin' don't trust me, i too am stuck with problems on ubuntu, we are on the same side of the fence! ;)
<Toma-> ubuntue: its been a while. hold tight, ill find it
<bobslaede> kenthomson: damn that fence :/
<jo__> #ubuntu
<techie1> good morning. Can anybody help? I get confused in dealing with partitions.
<Toma-> ubuntue: pretty sure if you run 'modprobe snd-sb16' youll get the module loaded up and ready to roar
<zleap> i may be able to help with partitions
<ubuntue> Toma i have compiled my own kernel and nope, i don't
<Toma-> why on earth would you compile your own :/
<Toma-> ubuntue: well, you have to compile alsa against your kernel, with sb16 support
<zleap> if you have odd hardwae sometimes building your own kernel is useful
<techie1> I want to dual boot ubuntu into my windows xp which is partitioned with fat32 and have 55.86 gb and free space 24.16 gb. I want to repartition to use half of the free space (24.16g) to each os) But can someone tell me the specific numbers to put in for drive 2. ext, and fat swap. etc...
<techie1> I get all bundled up in dealing with partitions
<zleap> i think hda1 would be your primary partition,  hda2 would be 2nd partition, etc
<infidel> should i switch to bash or leave the default dash?
<irpyC> hello :)
<jo__> you guys dont bother about video right?
<Toma-> infidel: ubuntu comes with bash be default...
<Toma-> *by
<Toma-> jo__: what?
<Zero9983> i using real player to watch RMVB file , how come the movie cant running well ? like hang .
<irpyC> hey, i ave install alternate xubuntu, but diring the install i don't enter a user, but in loggin i do enter a user :/
<Toma-> Zero9983: because real formats are horrible.
<infidel> Toma-, not on my system
<Toma-> infidel: well thats bizarre
<zleap> but things do get confusing when you have to partition,  then create partitions with in the new one,  but I usually let the installer do things,  I think I will leave it to others to answer
<Vigo_> That makes sence, I went into BIOS to resolve it, then tried toinstall a Grub , it is just odd, I may wipe the HD and start over, >>>has backups
<jo__> Toma-: trying to get help since somedays, but perhapps its too wide question telling "video-choppy"
<Zero9983> Toma- but my friend watch in windows it running well , how come to linux it cant running well like hanghang?
<techie1> Help on my dual boot? ubuntu in my windows xp pro machine
<infidel> Toma-, in order to get the ati proprietary driver to install i had to switch to bash
<Toma-> jo__: video??? format??? player??
<Toma-> Zero9983: because the lovely folks at real media dont give a crap about us linux users. are you watching it thru realplayer or helixplayer?
<irpyC> somebody know what to do :/
<jo__> Toma-: mpeg2 / avi/ mjpeg is choppy on vlc / mplayer
<zleap> be back later (lunch)
<Toma-> infidel: i didnt know dash was even on the install cd
<jo__> Toma-: same files smooth under xp
<Vigo_> zleap: Thank you
<Zero9983> Toma- i using real player ... what can i do ?
<Toma-> jo__: ok, run mplayer from command line "mplayer videofile.whatever" and put the output up on pastebin
<kenthomson> HELP; a video file .avi imported in its native resolution-setting from a DV camera, it works absolutely smoothly in windows, but in ubuntu under vlc or gxine or xine (mplayer or totem), the fast moving objects leave behind horribly noticing streaks, when they move. And there is minor noise in the video. This only occurs in ubuntu and not in windows. moreover i got all the codecs installed
<jo__> Zero9983: did you try too switch of xv under realplayer options?
<idefix> how come that the synaptic packet manager comes up with Packages like gpsbabel when you search for PSM? or pdfjam? I don't see PSM in those titles..
<kenthomson> Toma-, maybe you can help me with my above question
<mx> hay
<Zero9983> jo__:  what u mean xv?
<pcmacman> idefix: are you searching in 'titles and descriptions'?
<mx> i have problem with Evolution
<jo__> Toma-: sorry how to put things onpastebin?
<Toma-> jo__: copy, paste, send
<idefix> description and name
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pcmacman> idefix: moreover, it searches within words too, so you may be getting partial matches.
<idefix> yes like moom ps Modular... PSM :|
<kenthomson> does anyone care to help me with the VIDEO PROBLEM? i have made a detailed post above.
<Zero9983> jo__:  what u mean xv?
<krantix> can anybody suggest a good backup software for ubuntu????
<Toma-> kenthomson: sounds like your player is choosing the wrong codec or an old codec
<pcmacman> !backup | krantix
<ubotu> krantix: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Vigo__> mx: I had an error with that mailer, I did apt-get thunderbird and it worked great.
<Toma-> DJAdmiral: dont run stuff as root :)
<jo__> Zero9983: xv is xvideo-acceleration, sometimes not good working with real, u can try to switch it off under realplayer>prefs>hardware>uncheck xvideo
<DJAdmiral> Toma-: hehe
<Zero9983> tried
<Zero9983> same
<DJAdmiral> Toma-: but I'm not on Ubuntu right now
<Zero9983> jo__: other thing i can test ?
<Toma-> DJAdmiral: doesnt matter dude. someone gets some remote code execution going, youll be up to your eyeballs in rootkits
<DJAdmiral> Toma-: Unless you're on a root account cause you need to build your own distro, which is what I'm doing now :P
<Toma-> ok :)
<infidel> Toma-, maybe i'm not understanding maybe it's /bin/sh like this lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-01-24 10:44 /bin/sh -> dash
<ardchoille> !gcstar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcstar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vigo__> Let me wander off and look at the Forums for finding/restoreing a lost parti in BIOS, I thank you all, and have large fun.
<Pici> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<damnation> hwody all :)
<damnation> howdy too.
<DJAdmiral> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<damnation> I've got a question.  I cannot seem to be able to resize my HDD via partitionmagic or the 6.10 ubuntu installed partition manager or the installer partition manager
<DJAdmiral> damnation: Use gParted.
<jo__> Toma-: MPlayer 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
<jo__> CPU:         Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 13, Step
<jo__> ping: 8)
<jo__> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<jo__> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<damnation> neither program will let me resize or move the partitions or let me rename the labels
<jo__> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<jo__> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup
<jo__> scripts.
<Pici> !paste | jo__
<ubotu> jo__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jo__> Opening joystick device /dev/input/js0
<DJAdmiral> damnation: preferably the livecd
<jo__> Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory
<Toma-> jo__: for the love of god.
<jo__> Can't init input joystick
<jo__> Setting up LIRC support...
<jo__> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<damnation> DJAdmiral i used the liveCD
<jo__> mplayer: No such file or directory
<jo__> Failed to open LIRC support.
<Toma-> jo__: I said pastebin you moron
<jo__> You will not be able to use your remote control.
<damnation> arh... spamm
<DJAdmiral> Ah.
<jo__> Playing textilkfabrik.avi.
<Toma-> !ops
<jo__> AVI file format detected.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jo__> AVI: ODML: Building ODML index (2 superindexchunks).
<jo__> VIDEO:  [dvsd]   720x576  24bpp  25.000 fps  28800.0 kbps (3515.6 kbyte/s)
<jo__> ==========================================================================
<jo__> Opening audio decoder: [pcm]  Uncompressed PCM audio decoder
<damnation> i'll wait for the spam
<jo__> AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1536.0 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 192000->192000)
<jo__> Selected audio codec: [pcm]  afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)
<DJAdmiral> jo__: Stop flooding dammit
<jo__> ==========================================================================
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-171-109-213.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-171-109-213.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<damnation> thankyou :)
<DJAdmiral> Finally
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> and the winner is... elkbuntu !
<Toma-> :>
<Pici> Tys... all of you ;)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<gnomefreak> sorry elkbuntu and Hobbsee ;)
<damnation> now, anyways, neither partitionmagic or the disk manager on ubuntu liveCD or the installer's disk manager lets me resize the partitions
<damnation> and i don't want to lose the data (320gig HDD)
<kenthomson> Toma-, how do i make my player NOT choose the wrong/old codec? but how come xine,gxine,vlc all diferent architectures make the same mistake?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me fix a gdm problem
<damnation> all i can tell that's odd is that there's icons of a lock on the disk manager when i look at the HDD i want to resize
<Toma-> kenthomson: update the codecs...somehow :/
<SurfnKid> my session starts but there are no icons... is there a ./folder i have to remove to default everything again?
<Toma-> kenthomson: what does 'file yourvideofile.avi' return?
<damnation> anyone have any tips on what i should do ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-171-109-213.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by elkbuntu
<damnation> also, the labels of the HDD's are like random labels with no sense to it's name
<damnation> and i can't edit the hdd's labels =[
<Toma-> damnation: what format are the other HDD's?
<kenthomson> Toma-, ken@ken-ubuntu:~/dv-video/panasonic-software$ file 20070225.avi
<damnation> all HDD's are NTFS
<kenthomson> 20070225.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 576, 25.00 fps, video:, audio: uncompressed PCM (stereo, 32000 Hz)
<damnation> I want to convert some free space on one to a Ubuntu install
<Toma-> damnation: pretty sure you can resize NTFS
<damnation> i know about the ext3 and linux swap etc
<Toma-> *cant
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-171-109-213.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl]  by elkbuntu
<Pici> Toma-: You can.
<vlt> Hello. Can I install a package (asterisk-prompt-de) without its dependency asterisk (which I compiled manually)?
<damnation> You can
<Toma-> Pici: well thats news to me
<damnation> i can resize my other HDD
<Pici> Toma-: and I have ;)
<damnation> which is NTFS too
<kenthomson> Toma-, the video has got minor noise everywhere and fast-moving objects look really streaky. how do i correct it?
<Toma-> kenthomson: de-interlace it i guess
<infidel>  in ubuntu /bin/sh points to /bin/dash not /bin/bash should i redirect the soft link back to /bin/bash?
<kenthomson> Toma-, that doesn't help, anything else?
<Pici> infidel: Do you have a specific reason to do so?
<damnation> hum, ill be back soon
<tealson> i got an error with any installation of ubunt during boot time on my laptop. grub is loaded but after this i get the error: "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294" does anyone know whats this about?
<kenthomson> Toma-, in windows it runs just fine, is there some way i can run windows-media-player in wine on ubuntu or something crazy to solve this annoyance?
<infidel> Pici, other than bash is a fuller version?
<Toma-> kenthomson: you can use qemu to run windows :/ pretty sure you cant run windows media in wine...
<Toma-> but i could be wrong
<kenthomson> tealson, i think in all my naive ideas that you have got bad memory modules, try running memtest overnight, and see if it gives any errors. maybe you need to change the memory RAM.
<DJAdmiral> kenthomson: You could buy Crossover Linux.
<idefix> Why doesn't mozilla 1.5.0.9 but does 1.7.13 display images in a certain website?
<kenthomson> Toma-, so i am stuck with a absolutely fabulous video that wants to be streaky only in ubuntu????? :(
<kenthomson> DJAdmiral, i live on the streets.
<jo__> Toma-: ups, so pastebin, he? im back, never used this xchat-thing, always used google since one yer  for trouble-shooting
<tealson> kenthomson: : i don't think so, the memory is fine, i hade feisty 4 installed on the box for a few days but with 6.10 and a complete new partition layout hell broke loose :(
<AnAnt> what is the file for locale configuration ?
<DJAdmiral> kenthomson: Or you could obtain it for free legally. I did.
<Toma-> kenthomson: you can ignore it and do your processing, or convert it to ogg and cross your fingers
<zleap> back
<DJAdmiral> kenthomson: Mind you, I said legally.
<Toma-> !pastebin > jo__
<Pici> infidel: I dont think that it would be an issue.
<kenthomson> DJAdmiral, i am of the opinion that all software licenses except GPL need to be abused like hell, and its develpers shaken from their shoulders so hard that their teeth rattle!
<AnAnt> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jo__> !pastebin > jo__
<Pici> infidel: But seeing as dash is the default, if you come across any shell issues, this may be the cause. (Although I personally dont think it would break anything)
<kenthomson> Toma-, how do i convert a .avi --> .ogg
<jo__> kenthomson: mencoder
<DJAdmiral> kenthomson: That's what I thought of Codeweavers once, but they're actually pretty decent. They give a lot of money to the WINE project, y'know.
<infidel> Pici, ok thanks for your advice
<jo__> kenthomson: man mencoder
<Toma-> kenthomson: something like ffmpeg -i yourfile.avi -o yourogg.ogg
<profiel> hjhj
<profiel> hi
<jo__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<profiel> ubuntu rox!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Toma-> kenthomson: you can even grab from your DV device with ffmpeg i think
<kenthomson> Toma-, could you guide me how?
<Toma-> kenthomson: just looking at the command options :) sorry
<kenthomson> profiel the day it does this channel will not have 949 members, with 500+ full of unsolvable problems
<jo__> Toma-: i think thats it; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7635/
<pitagoricus> Hi! i'm moving all my files from a NTFS partition to an ext3... is there any chance to loose special types of data or so? thanks!!!
<kenthomson> Toma-, never-mind, its truly hopeless many-a-times with U****U
<Toma-> kenthomson: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html
<Toma-> oh ok
<kenthomson> bye and thanks (i got that link)
<DJAdmiral> pitagoricus: No, nothing of that sort.
<mjr> pitagoricus, some permission data will be lost, and afaik ntfs supports some funky "files inside files" stuff that isn't used much but could theoretically result in some data being lost
<student22m> hiya :) i have a sort of simple question i guess, i just wanted to restart the X server, is there anyway without rebooting? :) thx in advance
<niskin> is there a way (link) to download Automatix - ?
<Pici> !automatix | niskin
<Hobbsee> !automatix | niskin
<ubotu> niskin: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pitagoricus> mjr how can i check if i have these files inside files?
<DJAdmiral> niskin: Avoid automatix unless it's your last resort.
<Toma-> jo__: youre trying to play a video from a USB device?
<mjr> pitagoricus, dunno
<niskin> ok thanks
<Toma-> DJAdmiral: actually, its not using --force-yes anymore... so its kinda safer. still makes your sources.list explode tho
<jo__> Toma-: no, its my laptop hdd
<Toma-> ahh k
<DJAdmiral> Toma-: I still have nightmares and clutch my teddybear tight when I hear that word mentioned.
<DJAdmiral> Toma-: Lol.
<Toma-> :P
<Toma-> jo__: sorry, what was this video doing again?
<jo__> its kind of ch-o-o-p-p-y
* zealot refills everybody's coffee mag
<niskin> ubotu: !WorksForMe - hmhm what is that ?
<Toma-> jo__: is this a fast laptop? becuase this is a massive video
<jo__> Toma-: mpeg2 is worse
<zealot> s/mag/mug
<DJAdmiral> zealot: gotta love sed :P
<OsBrEaKeR_> anyone can help me http://pastebin.com/889216
<isofunk> Hi
<niskin> !WorksForMe what is that ? Sorry new here ! ;-)
<zealot> DJ_Gentoo, sed?
<jo__> Toma-: yes, pentium m 2 ghz, hdd 80g 7200 rpm, 2g ram 533,
<isofunk> fun
<Slike> hello, we were using a system with an ubuntu boot disk and a software raid1. the boot disk crashed, how should we recover/integrate this existing software-raid1 into a new ubuntu installation on a new disk?
<Seveas> !bot | niskin
<ubotu> niskin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DJAdmiral> zealot: stream editor - your s/mag/mug was sed context
<DJAdmiral> zealot: man sed should help ya
<zealot> oh
<jo__> Toma-: the thing is, under winxp it s fine and smooth, under ubuntu is crab, but i want to use this machine afor live-performance... my slower pc plays all that nice uner ubuntu
<pitagoricus> DJAdmiral, mjr... how should i chmod my files to be able to access them in the future even after system crash? if the user (owner) does not exist anymore will i be able to open my files?
* zealot pokes DJ_Gentoo madly
<Toma-> jo__: just a sec
<DJAdmiral> pitagoricus: with root, you can access any file. No worries.
<Pici> You mean sudo
<clust> my integrated bluetooth device is not detected by " hcitool dev" command. Can anybody help how to find the problems core?
* DJAdmiral pokes zealot back twice as much so, all the while saying that it's DJAdmiral, not DJ Gentoo :P
<zealot> hahaha
<niskin>  !WorksForMe | niskin
<__bmgz__> I can't get openbsd in qemu running on edgy, It keeps hanging at rootdev=0x1100... anybody else had this problem?
<Toma-> ok, jo__ ... try 'echo "1024" | sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq'
<jo__> Toma-: i tried lots of stuff, now i m cionfused and need some inspiration, is it something with bad drivers, media-drivers or i'm i dealing with bad disk-io performance, actually i got ATA hdd wich is being handled as SATA, uff
<DJAdmiral> niskin: You could preferably use /msg ubotu WorksForMe instead, :)
<Toma-> jo__: im going to say it will be the disk io. have you got DMA on?
<jo__> the responce was 1024
<CheshireViking> is there any way i can check the ip address of a server i can connect to through Places, Network Server so that I can try and mount a server drive?
<HymnToLife> CheshireViking, ping ?
<jo__> Toma-: the responce was 1024
<Toma-> jo__: also looks like its using a weird video out codec
<Toma-> jo__: super.
<Toma-> jo__: try again
<Toma-> (playing the video)
<zleap> does anyone know where I can get some counter top,  cd holders
<zleap> for ubuntu cd's
<CheshireViking> HymnToLife, what do I ping though?
<jo__> Toma-: dma is aproblem: hdparm does not apply changes to sda drives, when i do hdparm -I /dev/sda/ i get info stating that udma5 is on
<Toma-> CheshireViking: the servers ip
<swanfl> is there any repository for gthumb 2.8.1?
<Pici> CheshireViking: You might try looking for a netbios or wins resolution program, I'm pretty sure that theres something on the repositories
<CheshireViking> Toma-, its the servers ip I'm trying to find out
<zleap> nslookup, dig
<zleap> don't they come back with ip addresses
<jo__> Toma-: what should i try again? echo..?
<Toma-> jo__: try watching the video
<zaydana> how would I find the version of apache I've got installed, using apt on the commandline?
<jo__> ok
<Pici> swanfl: no, the repos dont have that version
<Toma-> zaydana: apt-cache show httpd
<zaydana> ta
<zleap> you can  type apache  -v
<zleap> on the command line to get version number
<Toma-> actually im wrong...
<zaydana> yeah... seems you can't just type apache -v either
<swanfl> thanks Pici, but that's too bad because the author of gthumb has marked 2.7.x as obsolete
<Toma-> its apache... not httpd :D
<zaydana> oh, right
<CheshireViking> looks like i've got the ip address & i can ping it, just need to work at mounting a drive now
<zleap> so whats this then
<zleap> psutton@duron1600:~$ apache -v
<zleap> Server version: Apache/1.3.34 (Debian)
<zleap> Server built:   Aug 16 2006 12:32:35
<zleap> psutton@duron1600:~$
<zaydana> hmm, only 2.0
<zaydana> is there any easy way to get apache 2.2 installed?
<swanfl> I should also like to point out that I've been tracking a major bug in OO and it doesn't even get fixed in feisty
<zaydana> or would I need to go build source and all that?
<merc> i always just visit some non-existant webpage, says cant be found, then apache version etc :)
<swanfl> not trolling, merely providing feedback :)
<swanfl> trnslation, just bitching :)
<zleap> have you tried the irc channel, see if you can chat to someone directly
<Hoxzer> HOw can I set global hotkeys for xmms?
<Pici> zleap: ?
<Toma-> zaydana: you can always "apt-get build-dep apache2" then use "checkinstall" to install it. thatll make life very easy if you want to compile from source
<hak0> !xorg extensions
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<merc> i hope the next ubuntu release is greasy groundhog..
<zaydana> Toma-: wouldn't that only give apache 2.0 tho?
<merc> (what happens when they get to z anyway?)
<hak0> !xorg problems
<merc> oh wait, they dont go in order...they should!
<Xif> How do I install _just_ the mp3 decoder on Edgy?
<jo__> Toma-: all like always
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Toma-> zaydana: no, build-dep will give you all the needed headers and junk to build your own version of apache2. you need to download the source tho
<Toma-> jo__: damn.
<zaydana> ah right, cool
<damnation> I've got a question.  I cannot seem to be able to resize my HDD via partitionmagic or the 6.10 ubuntu installed partition manager or the installer partition manager
<hak0> !X extensiona
<elkbuntu> merc, grumpy groundhog is the permanent name for the CVS version so will not be used for a release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x extensiona - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo__> Toma-: yeah
<damnation> all i can tell that's odd is that there's icons of a lock on the disk manager when i look at the HDD i want to resize
<hak0> !X extensions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x extensions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !fishing | hak0
<ubotu> hak0: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<elkbuntu> merc, and since Dapper they have gone in alphabetical order
<kenthomson> HELP' middle mouse button (scroll-wheel press) is not working in my iball black cat mouse. I checked in "xev" command and can confirm that X doesn't know that my scroll-wheel on bein pressed can act like a mouse button. How do i chnage this?
<Toma-> jo__: in gmplayer, what video driver are you using in the preferences?
<hak0> hi all
<Pici> damnation: Are you trying to partition via the installer or from the app on the livecd?
<damnation> either
<damnation> and on partition magic on windows
<jo__> Toma-: its XV
<Pici> damnation: Have you defragged lately?
<Toma-> ahh ok
<hak0> my X stop working sayng that is unable to load the keyboard mouse and glx extensions
<damnation> one HDD i have will resize/ edit the other, the one i wanna edit, wont let me resize or change label
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, how would i stop my mouse pad "clicking"? I.e. i have buttons and prefer to use them instead of clicking on my mouse pad.
<damnation> Pici: i automatically defrag daily
<pitagoricus> DJAdmiral, even from other installations?
<Pici> damnation: hmm
<damnation> i'm stumped - cause i originally partitioned the HDD myself
<hak0> i have all the packages/files, it was everything working including nvidia
<damnation> and the HDD itself is very new
<novaeroger> hello
<Pici> damnation: How many partitions do you have total on that disk?
<damnation> 2
<novaeroger> i'm new to this channel and ubuntu
<damnation> one's running a test vista install and another for media storage
<Toma-> jo__: id suggest making note of what settings you have there and try tinkering with them
<oggybuntu> why cant rythmmusic player look better
<rsl> Anyone here using eclipse/subclipse?
<kenthomson> middle mouse button as scroll wheel press not working, ANYONE?
<damnation> both NTFS
<hak0> now after a shutdown power up i-m no longer able to load X , i-m using feist   packages
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, how would i stop my mouse pad "clicking"? I.e. i have buttons and prefer to use them instead of clicking on my mouse pad.
<Pici> damnation: I'm thinking...
<novaeroger> hello
<damnation> thanks Pici :)
<bobslaede> SmileyLap: theres probably something in xorg.conf
<damnation> ther are icons of locks on the partitions on the HDD
<novaeroger> how do i join this channel
<SmileyLap> and i'd edit that how ?
<damnation> on the ubuntu disk manager
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> can anyone help me with git?
<bobslaede> SmileyLap: with your editor of choice
<Toma-> novaeroger: since youre here, id say you have already found out...
<Ace2016> i get this error http://pastebin.co.uk/10991
<novaeroger> i'm a beginner to ubuntu
<bobslaede> SmileyLap: eg: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n2diy_> ! git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-9 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<IdleOne> novaeroger, you are already joined
* plex0r farts
<Ace2016> ???
<merc> Ace2016: looks like its trying to access a directory it doesnt have permissions to go to..
<IdleOne> novaeroger, there are no fees or sign up forms just jump in
<Ace2016> merc: its in my home dir
<merc> Ace2016: you're not passing it any arguments to go to a certain directory?
<rsl> Anyone here using subversion at all? I'm trying to determine how hard it's going to be to upgrade to version 1.4.
<n2diy_> Ace2016: I never heard of git, so I asked the bot about it.
<elkbuntu> plex0r, farting in #ubuntu-offtopic only please
<Ace2016> merc: i used  sudo git checkout xgl-0-0-1   and it gave the same error
<queuetue> Hi.  Does anyone have a working set of docs for installing xen on edgy?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuEdgy points to packages that don't exist.
<rsl> Nevermind. Found a forum post about upgrading.
<merc> hm
<plex0r> ok i did elkbuntu
<slippyr4> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<merc> Ace2016: can your user use the chdir command?
<Ace2016> it says /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.   and locate chdir only gives /usr/lib/perl/5.8.8/auto/POSIX/chdir.al
<Toma-> elkbuntu: lol.
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, how would i stop my mouse pad "clicking"? I.e. i have buttons and prefer to use them instead of clicking on my mouse pad.
<merc> Ace2016: one sec
* SmileyLap can't work out which section in xorg.conf needs editing
<ttmrichte1> http://snakeratpig.blogspot.com/2007/02/foss-challenges.html
<osfameron> spawning new X programs fails sometimes after waking up from sleep.  Where should I start investigating?
<plex0r> can i install ubuntu through vmware
<Pici> damnation: Its possible that some utility has write protected part of the harddrive, what type of HD?
<damnation> WD
<errhec_> Hi can any help me about ati and XGL
<Toma-> plex0r: yep
<plex0r> xgl and beryl sux
<plex0r> toma-: sweet thanks
<damnation> Umm, can you read PM's pici ?
<merc> Ace2016: im guessing chdir is part of a package of command line tools..finding that package and installing it however, hasnt been fruitful for me in the past, oh, minute of searching :)
<damnation> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6402/partitionzj3.jpg <-- this pic shows all my HDD space as being used - but im only using a small fraction of both ..
<damnation> that could possibly be why.
<opetznick> hi how i can print the contents of a gzip file?
<kalorin> man gzip
<Pici> damnation: Ah.. Do you have something like Lifeguard (a WD utility) installed that could be locking the disk?
<damnation> um.. I have S.M.A.R.T.
<damnation> on both drives
<damnation> but the other's a WD disk too
<damnation> and i run HDDHEALTH
<slippyr4> can anyone help me? networkmanager applet does not list my wireless connection, only the wired. this means i cannot follow the WPA howto
<kalorin> now just how smart is S.M.A.R.T.?
<mackinac> o
<mackinac> rly
<damnation> generally fairly smart
<damnation> google done a study on smart
<kalorin> yeah I wonder if my drives to that?
<damnation> it works out quite accurate
<kalorin> ok laters... dad taxi -> work
<damnation> but it cant be guessed on single drives
<merc> Ace2016: uhm, you sure you are using the tool you want to be using?
<merc> Ace2016: git appears to be a filemanager, and you're trying to check stuff out...the text refers to a content tracker etc...
<Pici> damnation: I did some looking around and it seems like other WD owners have had similar issues re-partitioning their disks.
<damnation> Arh crap.
<oggybuntu> damit how do I get istanbul to quit
<oggybuntu> arrg
<damnation> thanks, i didnt mean for you to look around though
<Ace2016> merc: maybe the concent tracker tool over the name git?
<damnation> i'm greatful however
<damnation> might be some sort of partitioning style
<Pici> damnation: No problem, see if you can get the WD software again, maybe you can unlock it
<damnation> okay, thanks
<Pici> damnation: This is what I looked at : http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-37583-Cant-use-Partition-Magic-on-WD-drive.html
<merc> Ace2016: so, which one do you want to be using, the content tracker deal yeah?
<damnation> tah :) (aussie for thanks)
<Ace2016> the content tracker
<merc> Ace2016: it appears you're using the file manager.
<damnation> getting the software now.
<damnation> thankyou muchly Pici :)
<vanderek> hi, i try to activate the 3d acceleration of my ati video card, and i fail
<Ace2016> ltp
<vanderek> i have read some guides how to do that and also troubelshooting docs
<Ace2016> woops
<bobslaede> anybody know of a nfs something channel?
<vanderek> i tried to install the proprietare driver from the ati page
<merc> wasnt there some new app that came out that will figure out all the 3d driver junk for you?
<vanderek> someone ready to help me a little?
<bobslaede> get in line ;)
<n2diy> next?
<vanderek> first i removed the installed xorg-driver-fglrx and installed the following packages
<vanderek> linux-headers-generic, build-essential, debconf, dh-make, fakeroot, gcc-3.4, libstdc++5, module-assistant
<vanderek> then downloaded the ati-driver-installer
<vanderek> and ran this
<c0ntrol> I've created a .desktop and a .directory file to include some application into the gnome menu, but how do I add the new menu folder so it is loaded when the user logs in? How do i deal with the vfolder structure ?
<vanderek> and after that xorg-driver-fglrx, fglrx-kernel-source
<Ace2016> merc: i think that git was the wrong git, may have been the file manager, i think i needed the other one and i switched to it and i had to also cd into xserver and it worked
<merc> yeah man..i told you it was the wrong one :P
<merc> good stuff either way
<vanderek> then i typed the followin:
<vanderek> sudomodule-assistantprepare
<vanderek> sudomodule-assistantupdate
<vanderek> sudomodule-assistanta-ifglrx
<vanderek> sudodepmod-a
<david83> anyone here has any experience installing zimbra on ubuntu dapper drake?
<n2diy> ! zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david83> ! zimbra
<vanderek> after typing the fglrxinfo i got this
<vanderek> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<vanderek> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<vanderek> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<vanderek> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vanderek> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<michup> hi ive quastion about aixgl/compiz/beryl and i910 GPU
<vanderek> in my xorg conf i allready have the 'dri' loaded, why i get that this extension is missing
<vanderek> ?
<vanderek> can anybody help my?
<michup> my settings are: server glx version string: 1.2
<michup> client glx version string: 1.4
<michup> GLX version: 1.2
<michup> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1
<michup> beryl works just fine
<yell0w> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<michup> but i dont have 3d acceleration on diag in cedega
<vanderek> u also hav an ati?
<michup> im using asus a3h 5012 laptop with i910
<kenthomson> Can anyone help me set up a web cam? My web cam requires usb 2.0 connection, "lsusb" displays it as connected, but on opening Camorama webcam viewer i get "error: could not connect to video device /dev/video0". please help, i am trying to get my mini-dv camera to be setup as a webcam
<IdleOne> !pastebin | vanderek put all that info on pastebin
<ubotu> vanderek put all that info on pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<merc> lots of stuff on the forums relating to ati cards and xgl/aiglx
<zaydana> is there any console command which will show me what release of ubuntu i've got? (i.e. dapper, etc.)
<merc> zaydana: lsb_release -a iirc
<zaydana> ta
<kenthomson> anyone????
<merc> without the iirc :)
<c0ntrol> Why is there a .config/menus with vfolder files and not a ~/.gnome2/vfolders ?
<zaydana> merc - yeah that was it :-)
<merc> word :)
<ks1> c0ntrol: gnome follows freedesktop.org, put it in /usr/share/applications/ with all the other .desktop files...
<kenthomson> can no-one help me with webcam setup?
<michup> im using a3h5012 laptop with i910 GPU my settings are: server glx version string: 1.2
<michup> client glx version string: 1.4
<michup> GLX version: 1.2
<michup> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1
<michup>  beryl/compiz/iaxgl works just fine but ive problem with 3d acceleration some ideas?
<grim113> s3 savage does somebody know how to install it in edgy
<kenthomson> ilikeusa
<merc> i swear there was an app that just got released that did all this 3d driver junk for you, i just cant remember the damn name
<yomm> What is a good partition/disk clone/restore tool for Edgy ?
<yomm> partimg ?
<jkeyes0> I'm having some trouble: my system locks up on startup, on the loading screen with the loading bar. I have rebooted to recovery mode and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and that didn't help. Anyone have any ideas?
<yomm> !botsmack :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rayko> hi all
<jkeyes0> hmm. I may have found the problem. on loading the recovery mode this time, it decided to checkdisk on hda2 (my /home directory) and it's having Buffer I/O errors. fun.
<Rayko> can anyone help me please? i am having a speaker problem with my ubuntu
<IdleOne> !soungd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soungd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rayko> i have no sound from my left speaker, my right speaker IS working, after some reboots my left speaker gives an annoying, very high-tone beep! and my right still works good, same thing with my headphones! :O
<flyinflash> someone chinese?
<flyinflash> someone chinese?
<Rayko> also when i adjust my volume from that speaker thingy in the lower right hand corner, it totally mutes and i can't turn it back on
<Rayko> i'l ltry the sites though
<IdleOne> can someone recommend a identd deamon? there are several in repos but not sure what I should use
<queuetue> I've just installed a new copy of Ubuntu Edgy on a machine.  After the install, I added three drives to it that has an existing sw raid5 array on them.  The array did not "magically" appear like I expected it - what do I need to do to educate this new system about the old raid array?
* reubs wanders
<bricas> i have an external monitor at work -- is it possible to have a special X config for when it's connected to my laptop and another when it's not?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Pricey> If anyone doesn't know what a netsplit is, then please bear with us...
<michup> im using asus a3h5012 laptop with i910 GPU with beryl/compiz/aixgl (working just fine) my glxinfo:server glx version string: 1.2
<michup> client glx version string: 1.4
<michup> GLX version: 1.2
<michup> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1
<michup>  and it says my direct rendering is okay but cedega fails in its tests for acceleration
<queuetue> Do I need to assemble the raid again?  I'm really worried about destroying this set of disks...
<damnation> Pici: the lifeguard program does nothing for me, it's just a setup for partitioning/ installing new disks =\
<pitagoricus> hi! which is the most secure way to share a folder with a VMware virtual machine? using vmware server there is no "shared folder" option like in vmware workstation... thanks!!!
<JaccoH> samba?
<JaccoH> nfs?
<ericrost> quick 'n easy question, do you guys think an intel 945GM chipset vid card is beefy enough to run WoW under wine?
<arthurgeek> Hi all! I'm on an dapper server version, and when I try to install webmin via apt it can't find the package... how to solve that?
<IdleOne> !universe | arthurgeek you need to enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> arthurgeek you need to enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arthurgeek> IdleOne: I already enabled that
<ericrost> did you apt-get update aferword?
<arthurgeek> ericrost: yeah
<ericrost> arthurgeek: sorry, gotta check the "did you plug it in" options first, I'm spent :)
<mrcheeks> Hi everybody. I just wanted to let you know that the bug fix release of XPontus XML Editor is ready(http://xpontus.sf.net). There are freebsd, debian, fedora, slackware, unix and windows installers
<bricas> hi all, i have an external monitor at work -- is it possible to have a special X config for when it's connected to my laptop and another when it's not?
<tulga> is it possible to grep only html and php files in /home/ dir?
<IdleOne> arthurgeek, doesnt seem to be a package named webmin in repos
<arthurgeek> IdleOne: mith bash-completion enabled I got it...
<pitagoricus>  hi! which is the most secure way to share a folder with a VMware virtual machine? using vmware server there is no "shared folder" option like in vmware workstation... thanks!!!
<arthurgeek> IdleOne: and all it's sub-packages like mebmin-samba and others...
<neo_> help?
<MrDetermination> Hello.  How do I make the file manager in Dapper show me the file path to a folder instead of the buttons?
<neo_> ikonia ?
<neo_> you helped me yesterday with mysql stuff
<yell0w> !sudo
<neo_> but i get problem with php
<yell0w> !su
<yell0w> !root
<ardchoille> yell0w: It seems the bot isn't here
<neo_> he says php must be compiled with mysql
<yell0w> geez
<neo_> ubotu
<neo_> he is
<neo_> some-one here?
<ardchoille> Oh, well he isn't responding
<ardchoille> yell0w: You broke the bot!
<shriphani> has anyone here compiled handbrake
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> j/k
<RememberPOL> MrDetermination: The absolute path location?
<yell0w> eeeeek
* yell0w runs like hell
<ardchoille> hehe
<omha> hey
<MrDetermination> Yes, all i see are quick text boxes
<wompus-cat> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<omha> i'm having some problem with my wifi
<yell0w> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shriphani> !handbrake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about handbrake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neo_> some-one i got problems with my mysql installed with synaptic
<shriphani> pfft
<foustala> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neo_> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* yell0w hugs wompus-cat , you fixed the bot
<omha> it works fine at home, but at my school i can connect after some hassle but i can i after 20sec my internet stops working
<neo_> !mysql php
<neo_> !php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<omha> i'm using bcm43xx with a broadcom 4318 wifi card
<neo_> someone?
<elkbuntu> !lamp | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: please see above
<neo_> i did
<neo_> but i dont have anything about that
<neo_> that wont help me
<elkbuntu> did you read the wiki pages?
<neo_> no but
<elkbuntu> why is it not going to help?
<neo_> i need php compiled with mysql
<neo_> and i installed php and mysql with synaptic
<neo_> so is it not autocompiled?
<damnation> Anyone able to help me with my problem on partitioning - all my partition managers say my new-ish 320gig HDD has 0% space and can't edit the label/ resize partition etc, yet i've used less than 30% of it.
<elkbuntu> you need the php mysql module
<neo_> oki
<neo_> elkbuntu do u know the search word for synaptic?
<elkbuntu> neo_, php5-mysql
<neo_> ty
<ardchoille> neo_: There's a lot of good info about that in the lamp wiki page
<elkbuntu> neo_, i searched for 'php mysql' and it told me the above
<neo_> ok
<xingxing> perl
<pitagoricus> hi! which is the most secure way to share a folder with a virtual machine? thanks!!!
<robinlin1h> Hey. I installed a command-line Ubuntu system and i installed the ati driver (not fglrx, but the open-source one), but direct rendering is still No. Can anyone help me fix direct rendering?
<shriphani> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> !zh | xingxing
<ubotu> xingxing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<robinlin1h> can you help me with that, elkbuntu?
<damnation> Anyone able to help me with my problem on partitioning - all my partition managers say my new-ish 320gig HDD has 0% space and can't edit the label/ resize partition etc, yet i've used less than 30% of it.
<neo_> ty
<robinlin1h> damnation: That's because the scheme says to use all the space available. Resizing can only be done when out of the system you're trying to resize.
<damnation> what.. scheme?
<damnation> the HDD is not being used to run anything, no OS or any software/ files atm
<robinlin1h> damnation: The partition table, the one that determines what is where and how big it is
<robinlin1h> hmm, then just format it and reinstall
<robinlin1h> Hey. I installed a command-line Ubuntu system and i installed the ati driver (not fglrx, but the open-source one), but direct rendering is still No. Can anyone help me fix direct rendering?
<damnation> well on the HDD in a windows explorer, it shows the disk has 191gb odd free
<damnation> i can't afford to format =p
<elkbuntu> robinlin1h, dont repeat so quickly please
<damnation> robinlin1h: can you enlighten me on what you mean by scheme ?
<FuZ3> Has anyone here with an NVIDIA card had there GDM break on them with a recent update?
<robinlin1h> elkbuntu: Sorry
<damnation> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6402/partitionzj3.jpg this is what it says
<Rayko> hi all
<robinlin1h> damnation: there is a thing that determines the size of the partitions. Even if it is not full, if the table says it uses all disk space, it will.
<Rayko> i'm still having a problem with my sound
<Rayko> and i followed through all the torubleshooting thingies
<pantsula> disable it :-)
<Rayko> can anyone please take some time to try and help me? :(
<damnation> okay, any idea what thing that is? is there multiple things? er, programs i guess ?
<omha> how can i get kernel 2.6.20+ on edgy?
<robinlin1h> damnation: those are windows partitions!
<damnation> yes, i am trying to resize to install ubuntu.
<robinlin1h> damnation: You can't resize windows partitions
<damnation> yes you can.
<robinlin1h> Either delete em, or format >_<
<robinlin1h> No, you can't
<Rayko> nope
<damnation> no..
<Rayko> i tried it damnation
<damnation> dude, i have two HDD's
<AmaroqWolf> I'm making a change to my firefox's java plugin. I have a newer version of java than the one it's linked to, so I just rm'ed the link so I can make a link to the same file in the new java's plugin folder. Which do you recommend, a hard link or a symbolic link?
<damnation> both are WD
<elkbuntu> robinlin1h, i did a google search for 'direct rendering ubuntu ati' http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332468
<Rayko> i had to spend a week fixing my hard drive again
<robinlin1h> elkbuntu: thanks :)
<wompus-cat> u have to use Partition Magic or a program like that to resize ntfs partitions....but u have to do it thru windows i think
<damnation> i can resize either partition on my old 120gig to any size
<bobslaede> AmaroqWolf: symbolic
<damnation> guys, listen
<FuZ3> I have resized NTFS partitions before.
<bobslaede> AmaroqWolf: thats what i got
<elkbuntu> robinlin1h, no idea if that fixes it, but do the search yourself and you should find other leads
<damnation> i'm _on_ windows
<AmaroqWolf> bobslaede: okay, thank you
<damnation> i'm _using_ partition magic 8
<clever> wompus-cat: the partition magic program makes safety floppys
<Rayko> that program sucks
<Rayko> crashed my hard drive!
<damnation> ugh
<clever> which can be used to resize ntfs without installing
<elkbuntu> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wompus-cat> i resized my ntfs partition yesterday...no problems
* damnation cries
<clever> Rayko: yeah it killed my ntfs root once also:P
<wompus-cat> anyways
<damnation> guys, listen to me, if you intend to help
<wompus-cat> damnation what's wrong?
<Rayko> yeah
<Rayko> so hey
<damnation> well my new WD hdd wont let me partition.
<Rayko> can anyone help me with my sound problem??
<wompus-cat> odd
<bobslaede> i've got some issues with NFS, anybody into that kinky stuff?
<Rayko> :(
<wompus-cat> hmmm
<damnation> says it's full on _ANY_ partition manager i use
<Rayko> it's so annoying
<damnation> but the other HDD i have which is NTFS too
<HymnToLife> damnation, what happens when you try ?
<PecisDarbs> Rayko: what sound problem?
<damnation> it says no free space
<damnation> and i can't edit the label either
<damnation> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6402/partitionzj3.jpg
<damnation> picture of the two HDD's
<HymnToLife> that means there's already a partition on it then
<damnation> the one saying there's no HDD space .. in actual fact i've only used about 25% - 30% of it
<wompus-cat> ooo ouch
<wompus-cat> i think u have MFT probs
<damnation> what's MFT?
<clever> master file table
<damnation> oh./
<clever> part of the ntfs filesystem
<HymnToLife> that looks very much like corrupted partitions
<damnation> maybe cause i have it installed as a vista test HDD
<clever> winblows scandisk might find/fix it
<wompus-cat> FAT uses mft too clever
<damnation> NTFS
<damnation> i'm on
<clever> i thought fat called it the file alocation table:P
<dv> hm the current ati drivers are 8.34.8
<dv> the edgy ones are 8.28.8 however
<wompus-cat> u can try using Fdisk from a bootable floppy and using 'fdisk /mft' i think it is
<Rayko> well, at first when i installed ubuntu freshly, only my right speaker would work (didn't have this problem with windows)
<Rayko> when i edited the volume all sound would just go away
<Rayko> after some reboots, my left speaker will give a VERY LOUD and VERY HIGH-TONE continuous beep while the other one just works
<Rayko> i have the same problem with my headphones
<Rayko> reinstalled drivers through the howto's you get from using the !sound command here
<hexidigital> i had to change the SMTP port my server listens on (because my ISP blocks port 25).. does anyone know how to change the listening port, other than /etc/services? i dont think i am able to receive mail now
<dv> any chance of an upgrade in the reps?
<Rayko> still same problems now
<dv> or would I have to update it manually?
<damnation> you'll notice on all the HDD partitions in the picture - that all of the filesystems are NTFS
<wompus-cat> oh...i'm thinking of mbr lol
<wompus-cat> why am i thinking of mbr?
<wompus-cat> lol
<clever> :P
<damnation> :)
<Rayko> beep in left speaker/earphone + lowering or heightening the volume makes everything quiet :(
<clever> mbr isnt part of any certain filesystem i think
<wompus-cat> anways....i think there's some curruption on ur disk
<damnation> Both HDD's have MBRS that boot into windows ATM
<clever> just a sector of boot code
<Rayko> right one works normally though
<damnation> well it's a new disk.
<Rayko> so help anyone?
<wompus-cat> u try scanning it with WD diagnostics
<wompus-cat> that's weird
<damnation> i have an option to delete both partitions on the HDD
<damnation> but nothing to rename the label or change type size or anything of the partition bar delete/ format
<Rayko> anyone help?
<clever> dont realy need to rename/resize them you could just reformat them to a empty ntfs
<damnation> actually, i just realised something.
<clever> enless you want to make a single larger partition
<damnation> hmm.
<damnation> i right click and goto properties
<Geronimo_> hello
<Rayko> helppp??
<Rayko> :(
<damnation> and it says ERROR #444
<h1st0> Rayko: what is your problem?
<damnation> boy i'm in for one hell of a data storage .. hell.
<damnation> bbs.
<Rayko> i just described above!!!
<robinlinth> elkbuntu: I fixed it! For anyone wondering, if your DRI doesn't work, install libgl1-mesa-dri. Elkbuntu, it would be wise to put that in a WIKI
<damnation> think i know how to fix this
<Rayko> (03:21:17 PM) Rayko: well, at first when i installed ubuntu freshly, only my right speaker would work (didn't have this problem with windows)
<Rayko> (03:21:17 PM) Rayko: when i edited the volume all sound would just go away
<Rayko> (03:21:17 PM) Rayko: after some reboots, my left speaker will give a VERY LOUD and VERY HIGH-TONE continuous beep while the other one just works
<Rayko> (03:21:17 PM) Rayko: i have the same problem with my headphones
<Rayko> (03:21:17 PM) Rayko: reinstalled drivers through the howto's you get from using the !sound command here
<Rayko> (03:21:20 PM) hexidigital: i had to change the SMTP port my server listens on (because my ISP blocks port 25).. does anyone know how to change the listening port, other than /etc/services? i dont think i am able to receive mail now
<h1st0> Rayko: I just joined above!!! so I missed it.
<Rayko> (03:21:22 PM) Rayko: still same problems now
<Rayko> lol sorry
<clever> wompus-cat after i used gparted partitiomagic claims that my paritition table is damaged and refuses to let me do anything with it
<AmaroqWolf> bobslaede: Yay, my firefox is now using java6
<IdleOne> !pastebin | Rayko
<ubotu> Rayko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rayko> oops ignore the last one i pasted
<bobslaede> AmaroqWolf: nice :)
<AmaroqWolf> x3
<Rayko> oh ok lol
<yell0w> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<elkbuntu> robinlinth, does the post not say it is taken from the wiki?
<h1st0> Rayko: So ignore the mail thing and you only have a sound problem now?
<yell0w> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Rayko> mail thingy?
<Rayko> yeah
<h1st0> Rayko: have you checked out alsamixer and also which sound driver did you switch to?
<Rayko> i have only a sound problem yes
<Rayko> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rayko> i did those
<Rayko> the second one i did everything in that
<Rayko> the troubleshooting thing
<wompus-cat> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<AmaroqWolf> bobslaede: lol and the problem I was having still isn't fixed by the java upgrade.
<h1st0> Rayko: Okay type alsamixer in a terminal and make sure that its not faded to the right or anything.  You also may want to adjust your levels down a bit if you are getting noise.
<Rayko> problem is
<h1st0> Rayko: the other thing to check is to make sure you have a set of working speakers like your headphones or soemthign and test with those.
<Rayko> i'm getting NOTHING now i adjusted the volume
<bobslaede> AmaroqWolf: i've had some problems with it myself... i just installed Internet Explorer insted, heh
<Rayko> not even only sound in the right
<Rayko> everything goes mute as soon as i change anything
<Rayko> until i reboot
<h1st0> Rayko: What type of sound card do you have?
<ihavenoname>  hihi
<nutterpc> damnit, I can't quite get 40MB/sec out of me lappy hdd, lol
<Rayko> VIA high definition one onboard
<AngryElf_> does anyone know how to make crtl+# select tabs in firefox?
<Rayko> VT82xx it says when i do aplay -l in terminal
<AngryElf_> ...like it's suppose to do?
<AmaroqWolf> bobslaede: lol. There's this site where one of things you can do is edit certain parts of your profile with custom HTML. When I select this option, the contents of that box should dissapear and an editable textbox should appear in it's place so I can edit the html. But nothing happens when I try to open that. xD
<h1st0> Rayko: do you still have the installation/ live cd?
<Rayko> nope, no need for them either i could just install it from the internet
<Rayko> so i searched for soundmax drivers for linux
<Rayko> and the page said it worked with alsa
<Rayko> so yeah
<h1st0> Rayko: Yeah I was just wondering if you booted the live cd if your sound worked so we could trouble shoot a driver issue from what is currently installed.
<h1st0> Rayko: But pretty much it should just work with that chipset.  Are you sure the hardware is good. i.e. do you have a windows partition you can boot to and test?
<Rayko> i had windows installed just yesterday and removed it to install ubuntu
<Rayko> it worked fine on windows
<Rayko> i did nothing BUT listening to music rofl :p
<bobslaede> AmaroqWolf: i probably cant help you
<h1st0> Rayko: did it ever work in ubuntu like when you first installed?
<Rayko> nope
<Rayko> just right speaker
<h1st0> Rayko: hrm....
<Rayko> and like i said, after reboots, left speaker now beeps tremendously high-tone
<billy> anyone with intel driver get beryl to work?
<h1st0> Rayko: Yeah something is wierd there with your hardware.  Maybe an IRQ conflict or something goofy.  About the only thing I would check is booting to the live cd and see if you get similiar results.
<h1st0> Rayko: ITs quite possible that the sound card just happened to go goofy when you switched os's.
<Rayko> i'll try to find
<h1st0> Rayko: if you just download the ubuntu desktop iso you can boot to it like a live cd.
<DigitalNinja> Is there CD label art for Edgy?
<Rayko> hmmm you mean like
<Rayko> playing a sound from the live CD of ubuntu
<Rayko> right?
<hellmet> does someone have or know where I can get the driver for SiS 82C204 VGA?
<sparr> anyone here use swap on flash?  ive just started, and although i havent benchmarked anythng yet, it FEELS faster
<AmaroqWolf> bobslaeded: :P It's okay. I was just sayin it just to say.
<ake> Hello people, my granpa has problems on his ubuntu machine (edgy) when trying to play such streams as RTSP, how do I help him?
<pansen> i have problem to access programs today. an example: it takes 2 minutes to start thunar. when i start thunar as root it starts instantly
<ake> (in firexofox)
<pansen> and not only thunar. every time i start a programm with "fileaccess" it takes 2 minutes.
<pansen> without errors, can anybody help me?
<killown> how I send process "make" for other ttyX?
<killown> how I do to send process "make" for other tty?
<AmaroqWolf> pansen: running your slow programs from a terminal doesn't produce any errors in the terminal?
<AngryElf_> is there a way to "tile" windows horizontally/vertically?
<pansen> AmaroqWolf: no errors at all
<hellmet> Does anyone have or know where I can find a driver for an old SiS 82C204 onboard VGA? Thanks.
<AmaroqWolf> pansen: wierd. xD Maybe if the programs themselves generate logs of what's going on, those might prove helpful? I really have no idea how to help you, I'm just suggesting a couple of ideas that might help you diagnose the problem.
<pansen> AmarokWolf: sudo thunar 1 sek and just thunar 2-3 minutes
<Rayko> hi again all
<sayers> When I minimize x-chat why doesnt it go into where the clock is?
<Rayko> ok i tried booting from the live CD now and playing a sound form there
<Rayko> same problems i had
<Rayko> so help anyone?
<Rayko> :(
<AmaroqWolf> pansen: I have no idea why sudo before starting your program makes such a big difference in speed at which it is run. Maybe it has to do with some permissions or something for whatever group your programs run under.
<robnyc> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<robnyc> hello
<queuetue> How do I switch an amd64 install to an i386 install?
<queuetue> Somehow, it knows to only offer me amd64 packages...
<Rayko> help anyone??
<hellmet> Again::Does anyone have or know where I can find a driver for an old SiS 82C204 onboard VGA? By default edgy loads Vesa.Dapper loaded i810. None of them crossed 800X600!!
<AmaroqWolf> Can someone help pansen? I'm a relatively new linux user myself, and I don't know how to help him with his issue.
<GreyGhost> <Rayko>  ,qquestion ?
<Rayko> well
<aryznar> czy ktos wie jak zainstalowac radeon 9200 na ubuntu??
<GreyGhost> !resolution |
<ubotu> : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GreyGhost> !resolution |<hellmet>
<hellmet> GreyGhost: I've tried them all, the driver for it ain't in Edgy. Its too old anyway.
<GreyGhost> <AmaroqWolf> and what happens to be the problem ?
<hellmet> GreyGhost: My main pc bombed two days back, and I've been struggling with this old comp.
<GreyGhost> <hellmet> sorry ..theats all i knoew ..
<Rayko> my sound is not working, when i first installed ubuntu my left speaker wouldn't work, now i rebooted it some times and now my left speaker has this high-tone beep and very loud!!! when i adjust my volume settings even the slightest bit my sound will go completely off!!!
<Rayko> my headphones have the same problem
<hellmet> GreyGhost: oh k..thanks
<Rayko> left= beep
<Rayko> right=working
<opetznick> hi! is there a filesize limit on cat? 2gb?
<GreyGhost> hmm...thats really weid dude ..
<JaccoH> opetznick you like to cat 2GB files? :)
<Rayko> it worked before when i had windows though!!!
<Rayko> so it's ubuntu-related
<JaccoH> rayko ..i think its more general then that.. linux related..driver issue perhaps
<opetznick> JaccoH: no i use a strange lvm snapshot script which does this
<queuetue> opetznick: I doubt there is a fs limit on cat (it doesn't get read into ram) but if you are catting 2gb files, you are probably going about something the wrong way. :)
<GreyGhost> <Rayko> tried this
<h1st0> Rayko: perhaps searching the forums for you sound card.
<GreyGhost> !sound  <Rayko>
<Rayko> i did
<Rayko> i did
<Rayko> i also tried booting with live CD and playing sound from there
<Rayko> same problems
<JaccoH> opetznick wowsers :D
<hellmet> Again::Does anyone have or know where I can find a driver for an old SiS 82C204 onboard VGA? By default edgy loads Vesa.Dapper loaded i810. None of them crossed 800X600!!
<Rayko> i even used the !sound thingy to help me reinstall drivers completely
<queuetue> opetznick: See http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html
<hellmet> I guess,  I shud ask somewhere else.. maybe #linux
<hellmet> its maybe too old..a mobo
<AmaroqWolf> GreyGhost: his programs run fast when they're sudo'd, but slow when they're not.
<Rayko> so help plz
<GreyGhost> if thats so .. i'd guess his programs need admin access or something ... but cant say for sure... sudo only gives the program admin rights
<IdleOne> hellmet, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<GreyGhost> IdleOne> ,he said he did .. thats the first thing on the resolution page ;)
<NotWired> has there been or will there be a patch for the DST changes?
<h1st0> Rayko: but you only reinstalled alsa drivers?
<hellmet> IdleOne: yep. and more.. even tried diff. drivers
<JaccoH> NotWired.. NTP servers?
<IdleOne> GreyGhost, didnt see that
<GreyGhost> IdleOne> ,ok
<GreyGhost> :)
<NotWired> no JaccoH for individual machines
<JaccoH> :) i dunno then :D
<slippyr4> at bloody last, wireless with WPA working
<raul> how to change the login screen resolution? anybody
<NotWired> i've had to patch my windows and pocket pc systems... just wondering if ubuntu is affected
<h1st0> Rayko: What is the output of lspci | grep audio
<dansteeves68_> Can anyone help with Skype + dtmfdial?  Skype for LInux has a known bug, won't dial dtmf tones so I can't use it for conference calls or dialing extensions.  I just tried to use the package dtmfdial to create the tones.  dtmfdial works for me, but I get the error msg "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" when I try on /dev/dsp or /dev/audio when a Skype call is in progress.
<slippyr4> is there an intel accelerated server for xorg? for the crappy built-in graphics in my laptop?
<h1st0> dansteeves68_: did you try with sudo maybe its a permissions problem to the /dev/dsp
<GreyGhost> <hellmet> ,tried this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2223.html
<Rayko> h1st0: do i type lspci | grep audio into the terminal??
<h1st0> Rayko: yes
<Rayko> h1st0: in that case, nothing
<Rayko> i just get this
<Rayko> rayko@rayko-desktop:~$ lspci | grep audio
<Rayko> rayko@rayko-desktop:~$
<h1st0> Rayko: well if you just do lspci does it list a multimedia audio controller.
<hellmet> lemme see..
<h1st0> Rayko: lspci will list detected hardware.
<dansteeves68_> hlst0: I'll try
<Rayko> h1st0: yes this gives me a huge list let me pastebin it ok?
<GreyGhost> <slippyr4>  ,u mean ur built in graphics are  not detected?
<h1st0> Rayko: yes
<h1st0> Rayko: just trying to figure out what chipset you have for your sound exactly so I can see if there is a better driver.
<dansteeves68_> hlst0: sudo still gives device busy error
<Rayko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7645/
<slippyr4> greyghost: more that i'm wondering if theres a process i should be doing like there would if i had nvidia or ati graphics
<h1st0> dansteeves68_: hrm...
<[plastik] > Anyone in here have any experience with SipX? everyone in #sipx is sleeping
<Rayko> look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7645/ h1st0
<h1st0> Rayko: lspci -vvv | grep Audio
<[plastik] > i'm pretty decent with asterisk, but i can't seem to even get 1 phone to register properlly with sipx
<hellmet> nothing much useful
<slippyr4> also, how do i know what xserver i am running at the moment?
<hellmet> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost> <slippyr4> ,most prolly not .. just run "glxinfo | grep renderer" once to see if u have accelerated graphics
<[plastik] > it's gotta be something i'm doing retarded
<Rayko> h1st0:
<Rayko> rayko@rayko-desktop:~$ lspci -vvv | grep Audio
<Rayko> 03:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<h1st0> Rayko: well that doesn't help much hold up let me check something.
<Rayko> ok
<[plastik] > "2007-02-26T14:58:19.155300Z":14:AUTH:ERR:ghettofab.mit.local:SipRegistrarServer:B6E81BA0:SipRegistrar:"Unable to get credentials for '200@ghettofab.mit.local'\nrealm='mit.local'\nuser='200'"
<[plastik] > :(
<bananenkuerbis> hi
<v1rtualcowboy> hi
<v1rtualcowboy> mornign all
<thianpa> Hi. I have a pinnacle tv tuner on my PC. Dapper is detecting the tv tuner ? How do i use it ?
<thaytan> why does debuild tell me "Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address" in feisty?
<slippyr4> greyghost: i guess it's all setup. glxinfo says i'm using direct rendering and my renderer is mesa dri inter 945gm, so i guess it's good
<thaytan> how on earth could that be useful?
<GreyGhost> <slippyr4> ,yes that means ur fine :)
<thianpa> And also Does Dapper has a built in CD/Dvd writing tool ?
<elpateras> hi
<Toma-> thianpa: yeh, buts its kinda lame
<h1st0> Rayko: turn off external amplifier in alsamixer and turn off the microphone see if that clears up the feedback.
<Rayko> let's see
<thianpa> Toma-:  Okhay.. Where is it anyway ?
<Rayko> grr how do i open alsamixer again?
<h1st0> Rayko: just alsamixer in a terminal
<Rayko> i forgot lol
<Rayko> ok
<Toma-> thianpa: "burn to CD" i think... its in preferences IIRC
<Pensacola> what image do I need to download for the new intel based macs?
<h1st0> Rayko: other than that I would maybe make a post in the forums perhaps someone has had similiar issues with the same hardware.  I would post maybe what type of computer or motherboard you have if you know.
<opetznick> someone in who uses a nice lvm snapshot backup script?
<Rayko> h1st0 i see no external amplifier
<lightseed> which has more themes? compiz or beryl
<Rayko> h1st0: also no microphone in alsamixer
<elpateras> #ubuntu-es
<elpateras> sorry
<slippyr4> how do i configure what monitor i have? my screen resolutions list in the screen res applet has only one listed in it
<Pici> !fixres | slippyr4
<lightseed> !compiz
<ubotu> slippyr4: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> lightseed: IMO, Beryl
<h1st0> Rayko: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362110&highlight=via+sound+one+speaker  guy updated the bios to fix a similiar problem
<Rayko> hmmm
<h1st0> Rayko: that might be another option.  But thats about all I would try is maybe updating the bios from the motherboard manufacturer.  OTher than that I would make a post on the forums.  with your motherboard model and see if anyone has any input.
<Rayko> i'm kinda afraid to flash my bios
<Rayko> i need some pointers on it
<lightseed> whats better? xgl or aixgl?
<Rayko> i only done it once before and i failed <_<
<Rayko> and it fucked the bios up lol
<v1rtualcowboy> geez
<h1st0> Rayko: well then I wouldn't do it.
<PriceChild> lightseed, #ubuntu-effects please
<Rayko> well can you give me some how-to's please?
<h1st0> Rayko: Maybe just make a post in the forums and make sure you put in there as much information as possible about yoru hardware.
<Rayko> okaay
<h1st0> Rayko: Well if you mess up flashing the bios you can bork your board.
<arn_> hi, when i try to compile a c file, with gcc or cpp i get an error, the error is like "Test.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory", can anyone help me about this?
<lightseed> ok thanks
<PriceChild> Rayko, your manufacturer should give you instructions on their website no?
<h1st0> Rayko: thats why if you aren't comfortable doing it I would stay away from it for right now because that may not be your problem.
<Pici> arn_: have you install build-essential?
<Pensacola> what ubuntu image file do I need to download for the new intel based macs?
<h1st0> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arn_> Pici, no i didnt do that. How can i do taht?
<Rayko> yeah
<Rayko> well
<Mithsir> Hi! I am trying to compile valgrind from its sources, but I get the following error: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'. How can I fix it?
<Rayko> i'll make the forum thread
<apokryphos> h1st0: x86/i386 image
<Pici> arn_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MM2> How I reinstall grub with ubuntu 6.10 live cd?
<apokryphos> MM2: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Pensacola> so the 386 image will work on the new macs? nice :)
<arn_> Pici, ok i am installing that. but can you tell me in short that what is build-essential?
<Matty_T> i am using the livewires package to run a small graphics program in python.  when i put the 'from livewires import*' line, i get an error saying that no livewires module exists. why?
<Pici> arn_: Its a metapackage that contains everything you need to compile packages of your own
<arn_> Pici, do you know any web address where i can get c library documentation? i mean the help files to use c library
<nanothief> is there a command line program that displays a GUI message on a screen for a short period of time?
<MM2> apokryphos: there is no how to reinstall grub after windows xp has deleted MBR...
<kyle999999999999> Hi, i''ve just installed this Linux os cos i wanted a change but urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, i don't know how to install anything?  nothing seems to work
<apokryphos> MM2: yes there is. Please read it.
<gordonjcp> nanothief: yes, there is, but I can't remember what it's called
<Matty_T> kyle: which os?
<Pici> arn_: There is, let me find it
<arn_> Pici, ok
<kyle999999999999> ubuntu
<GreyGhost> !install |<MM2>
<Matty_T> kyle: and are you trying to run specific programs (i.e. stuff you have bought)?
<Pici> arn_: the package name is manpages-dev
<graulich> is there any way to defragment a disk in ubuntu, or any reason you don't ever need to?
<apokryphos> kyle999999999999: please change your nick. It is spammy and unnecessary.
<GreyGhost> <kyle999999999999> ,are u by anychance trying to run ur Windows apps on Ubunttu ?
<kyle999999999999> no, just install linux programs of the internet, put i just don't seem to get it
<kyle999999999999> *but
<kyle999999999999> i want to put a messenger clone on this too
<Pici> !grub | MM2
<ubotu> MM2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !synaptic | kyle999999999999
<ubotu> kyle999999999999: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
* opetznick pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/43104
<nanothief> gordonjcp: i tried googling for message displayer linux but i got too many irrelevant hits. can you remember anything about the program that could help narrow the search. Or better search terms too?
<MM2> Pici: thank you!
<opetznick> i get a filesize limit on the cat - > $FILE
<GreyGhost> <kyle999999999999> ,cahnfe ur nic to something like kyle9 will u? and then use synaptic or apt-get
<finalbeta> graulich: the linux filesystems write files to large empty places, so the files don't get fragmented. Windows writes it as much as possible to another, causing fragmentation.  So in nix you don't have to fragment. Which is better... I like the windows way, in theory it can function better if you have large drives small files and lots of space left and use idle time to clean up the mess.
<Toma-> opetznick: on a vfat drive?
<opetznick> how i can do this on a nice way?
<apokryphos> MM2: all of that is covered in 3.9 on the FAQ
<arn_> Pici, how to use that? i mean do i have to use like other man help? there is no listen of all available library functions?
<graulich> thanks finalbeta
<finalbeta> In practice most end up with to much fragmentation.
<apokryphos> I promise that using it will only help you ;-)
<finalbeta> (in windows)
<Pici> arn_: Not that I'm aware of, you'll have to find some other online resource
<kyle999999999999> thanks
<opetznick> Toma-: its a mounted samba share
<arn_> Pici, ok, thank you very much
<Toma-> opetznick: is the samba drive vfat?
<CapaH> I am learning all kinds of shortcuts/tricks for Ubuntu, including being able to ALT-Click a window to move it, being able to push the Windows key and zoom in (Beryl) --- CTTRL+ALT+S to "roll up" a window --- where can I find a more comprehensive list of more of these?
<opetznick> Toma-: hm dont think so
<Toma-> whats the file size stop at?
<Pici> CapaH: All of the Beryl shortcuts are user-configurable, they should be in your settings-manager
<nanothief> arn_: im not sure if this is what you are looking for (i missed the start) but this has a good list of c (and c++) functions: http://www.cppreference.com/
<nOOb85> hi guys any 1 good at bluez configuration
<opetznick> Toma-: 2147483647
<arn_> nanothief, thank you :)
<Toma-> thats not very big :/
<GreyGhost> !ask <nOOb85> hopefully someone among 1001 ppl is ;)
<CapaH> great thanks Pichu0102
<CapaH> ... Pici :)
<acojlo> which kernel does ubuntu use?
<opetznick> Toma-: yeah 2gb :)
<GreyGhost> !ask | <nOOb85>
<Pici> opetznick: That sound about right
<Toma-> even vfat has a 4gb limit...
<GreyGhost> <acojlo> ,which version of ubuntu are u usin ?
<acojlo> no, I use opensuse, I think about 6.10
<opetznick> so cat has this limit right? Pici Toma-
<nOOb85> i want to set up a PAN network between 2 laptops and i have some problem, i am using ubuntu and i have the bluez packages installed. when i run pand --listen --role NAP on one computer (server) and i run pand --connect <mac:adress on the bluetooth>
<crimeboy> acojlo: 2.6.17
<nOOb85> i have to get the bnep to configure an IP adress
<nOOb85> but there is none
<GreyGhost> <acojlo> ,2.6.17 last time i updated..
<crimeboy> acojlo: 2.6.17.11
<Toma-> seems so. unless its samba?
<nOOb85> i have followed some guids on the net how to put up a host to host connection and done as it said but sill no bnep to configure
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215436#post2215436
<Rayko> i made the thread!
<Toma-> sorry i gtg
<Rayko> any help please?
<v1rtualcowboy> byes
<Pici> opetznick: Any particular reason you are trying to cat a 2gb file?
<opetznick> Pici: no i'm just trying to make a lvm snapshot backup
<gordonjcp> nanothief: xmessage is a very crude one (very oldskool XWindows thing)
<GreyGhost> <Rayko> ur sound card detected properly?
<slippyr4> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Rayko> greyghost: what do you mean? how do i see?
<Pici> opetznick: It looks like cat doesnt have large-file support
<Pici> opetznick: and as such is limited to 2gb
<queuetue> opetznick: Try dd
<GreyGhost> <Rayko> ,sudo asoundconf list
<nanothief> gordonjcp: thanks thats all i need
<jkeyes0> so, can I get an opinion? I'm running fsck on my /dev/hda2 in recovery mode, and I've gotten thousands of "Buffer I/O error on device hda2" errors, and lots of "Error reading block X while doing inode scan" errors. Think the drive is salvageable?
<gordonjcp> nanothief: gmessage maybe
<nOOb85> any 1 with bluez skills in linux
<Andy0> hello: how can i tell if im running edgy / dapper?
<francois> Andy0: does 6.06 or 6.10 remind you of anything ?
<Andy0> 6.10 :)
<Rayko> greyghost:
<Rayko> Names of available sound cards:
<Rayko> VT82xx
<Rayko> Camera
<francois> Andy0: so $('uname -r')
<biowalker> hi, i am trying to seet up WLAN with wpa in 6.10. Please have a look at
<francois> Andy0: you prolly have edgy then, lol
<biowalker> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7874/
<Rayko> camera seems to be from my logitech cam
<Andy0> thx :)
<GreyGhost> <Rayko> sudo asoundconf set-default-card <put the oone u want here>
<nOOb85> how do i import a module so that it can be used bu linux?
<Rayko> greyghost: done what now?
<francois> nOOb85: do sudo apt-get install name
<opetznick> thanks queuetue Pici i will try dd now
<Pici> opetznick: no problem
<nOOb85> i have but are they used or do i have to type like modprobe bnep ???
<GreyGhost> <Rayko> doesnt helP? it was just a wild try i thought of ;)
<vlt> Hello. I need to install a tiny and easy to configure streaming media server only for localhost's Asterisk to use as music-on-hold source. Any suggestions?
<francois> nOOb85: are you just looking for a package ? or a module ? to control something ?
<GreyGhost>  <Rayko> a restart could always help ;)
<nOOb85> a module to controll somehing
<Xif> isn't there a way to set the fonts in Gaim?
<francois> nOOb85: yeah you gotta modprob it,
<Xif> i.e. must the text and input box font be the "Application Font"?
<nOOb85> is it the same as compiling a new kernel using menu thing to set a * in front of the modules
<ismail> hi gguys what files do i need to install to compile apps
<Rayko> greyghost: i think it already was set to the default
<francois> ismail: gcc and make, prolly more
<GreyGhost> u can never say man ..when u have two cards...
<GreyGhost> <Rayko>  ,so it didnt help at all:?
<stavrops> hi all
<vlt> Should I go for icecast-server or icecast2?
<Rayko> greyghost: don't have two cards
<GreyGhost> <stavrops> hello
<GreyGhost> <Rayko> ,Ubuntu thiiks u do .. the list ;)
<D7k> what makes ubuntu-ce 'christian edition' ?
<butterkitty> how do i get packages meant for edgy in dapper in the syntapic package manager thingy? ....like the newer kernel and stuf
<Rayko> let's try to restart, i'll be back
<stavrops> who can help me to connect myself with 56k on Ubuntu?
<Pici> D7k: Just themes, and it is not an official version, its a user modification
<sayers> Stavrops : i dont think it's any harder.
<lewis> markyb: man utd lucky
<robinlin1h> I'm having problems with my .Xresources file. It doesn't read it in automatically.. anyone know the solution to that?
<stavrops> sayers, I can't find any tool to connect me, except one tool with you can configure the connection
<sayers> Hm... I would think it would come as part of the package.
<stavrops> and, by the way, I couldn't set up the password for root
<sayers> I know Debian had it.
<nOOb85> any 1 know hot to set up a personal area network wiht bluetooth?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is the a program that shows the dependency tree of a package?  Not just the immediate dependencies, but the dependencies' depencies, etc.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/the a/there a/
<sayers> Stavrops : you just go to users / accounts and type in the password.
<sayers> No but i'd like to know aswell.
<stavrops> sayers, I can configure root's password also if I'm only a user?
<sayers> Stavrops : Scarey ain't it but yes, not sure if you can do it twice
<Pici> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nOOb85> !bluez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nOOb85> !PAN
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<stavrops> sayers, this would be the 1st time that I configure the root password, because during the installation itdidn't ask me to configure it
<nOOb85> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<robinlin1h> Please, anyone?
<robinlin1h> I'm having problems with my .Xresources file. It doesn't read it in automatically.. anyone know the solution to that?
<pytrio> after noon people
<sayers> stavrops: yep
<pytrio> where on ubuntu does ip-tables save its rules ?
<ghetek> can someone please help me update my video driver? i have a dell d610 laptop with intel video.
<sayers> stavrops: Then when your done remove the administer the system from your main and give it to root, I'd think. That's what I did. Seems a lot more secure, that's the normal linux way atlease.
<francois> ghetek: you want to upgrade a onboard video ?
<Rayko> still same probleemm :(
<Rayko> even after reboot
<pytrio> where on ubuntu does ip-tables save its rules ?
<ahave> what is the linux version of a task manager?
<Pici> sayers, stavrops : root is by default disabled, use sudo instead
<ahave> it seems open office is hanging, would like to kill it
<sayers> Pici : Why?
<GreyGhost> <Rayko>  hmmm.....
<nOOb85> !pand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghetek> francois: i want to get the best possible drivers for it to get a program working
<sayers> Pici : is it for ease of use?
<Pici> sayers: No, its for security.
<GreyGhost> <robinlin1h> ,tried reconfigurin x-serv ?
<francois> ghetek: what are you trying to run ?
<nOOb85> !bluez-utils
<sayers> Pici : Hm okay. I should disable Root then..?
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<francois> ghetek: i'm not sure if there are any more updated drivers than the ones in the regular repository,
<Pici> sayers: Read the "benefits of using sudo" part of this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nOOb85> !NAP
<ubotu> nap: napster console client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-4 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 456 kB
<stavrops> Pici, I can't understand why root is disabled and how to use sudo yet
<nOOb85> !bnep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> stavrops: Also take a look at this link, theres reasons as to 'why' about halfway down the page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ghetek> francois: i want to run a game, i am getting an error that everyone says is standard when i dont have the newest drivers (the game is savage)
<pytrio> starkruzr, do sudo /bin/bash then type ur passwd
<fatigati> Hi
<fatigati> i need to make a shell script
<stavrops> Pici, thank you very much. Do you know how can I connect to internet with my 56k?
<fatigati> that applies a command
<francois> ghetek: ok, well your default drivers are prolly just the default ones, unless you have an actual video card i cna't help you,
<fatigati> to all Makefiles
<Pici> stavrops: I wish I could help you, but I've never setup a modem in Linux
<fatigati> in a directory
<cntb>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsSmc are officially listed as supported
<sayers> Pici:  To bad I can't go back and change users in the GUI. Is there a command to disable Root again?
<nOOb85> need help to set up a a connection with 2 laptops using bluetooth?
<Pici> stavrops: Have you looked at this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<cntb>  q. \o is Accton Technology SMC2-1211TX in kubuntu supported HArdware
<pytrio> where on ubuntu does ip-tables save its rules ?
<sayers> Pici : Or better yet what's the Groups & admin command
<stavrops> Pici, no. I'll take a look now. Thanks :)
<ahave> what is the linux version of a task manager?
<ahave> it seems open office is hanging, would like to kill it
<jrib> !iptables | pytrio
<ubotu> pytrio: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cntb>  q. \o is Accton Technology SMC2-1211TX in kubuntu supported HArdware
<francois> ahave: you can hit crtl+ alt
<francois> ahave: you can hit crtl+ alt +esc
<cntb> any workaround with that NIC ?
<francois> ahave: it'll give you a kill icon
<pytrio> jrib, im working on a security project im not using firestarter
<francois> ahave: then click on the app
<ahave> thanks
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<Rayko> help plz
<francois> ahave: make sure you don't click on a toolbar, otherwise it'll disapear
<jrib> pytrio: yes, visit the IptavlesHowTo link
<pytrio> I DID
<pytrio> i know how to use iptables
<pytrio> bleh thats stupid of ubuntu
<passaro> ls
<pytrio> permission denied
<nanothief> Rayko: sound works under windows?
<jrib> pytrio: ?  that page tells you how to save and load iptables rules
<passaro> heheh
<sayers> Pici : Do you know the command which will let me edit users in the terminal?
<Pici> sayers: If you are using gnome, theres something in the administration menu, I dont remember the name of it.
<Rayko> nanothief: jup
<pytrio> jrib, yeah thanks, but how stupid is this ?
<Rayko> nanothief: works perfectly with windows
<sayers> Pici : I need the command so I can run it under root, long story.
<passaro> anyone knows the trick on how to get xgl going on ubuntu?
<Pici> sayers: adduser and addgroup, take a look at the man pages for specific syntax and options
<pytrio> passaro,  yeah i have it running beautifully
<pytrio> what card do you have ?
<passaro> pytrio: intel, works with suse
<nanothief> Rayko: this may sound stupid, but have you checked cables and other such things?
<passaro> pytrio: just cant find the place to activate it
<pytrio> iknow it will work with nvidia and Ati
<pytrio> but i have not read anything on intel
<ghetek> how do i find a specific string of text that is in a plaintext file somewhere in a subdirectory of a directory that i am currently in (im in Konsole)
<tsoler> hello
<tsoler> need some help?
<passaro> pytrio: it works wonderfull in suse :)
<jrib> ghetek: grep
<pytrio> grep egrep
<Rayko> nanothief: yeah i did and it's all put in perfectly, my headphones have it too
<nOOb85> where can i get bluetooth help in linux?
<passaro> pytrio: how did you activate it?
<Pici> sayers: I think you can lock the root password with sudo passwd -l , to get back to sudo only usage
<pytrio> nOOb85, shoot
<tsoler> is anyone available?
<pytrio> ill give you the tutorial i read
<nOOb85> i have but no answare
<Pici> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<passaro> pytrio: nice ;)
<sayers> Pici : I need to go to the options I disabled admin the system on my login account
<francois> tsoler: sure
<jrib> pytrio: I guess it would be nice to have a standard location, but ubuntu's way isn't that stupid imo, you can do whatever you want with it :)
<ghetek> jrib: grep? like how?
<Pici> sayers: okay, so in short, you want your regular user to be able to sudo again?
<tsoler> ok , i need to force ubuntu to start up a program at boot
<lewis> william:is this working?
<francois> ghetek: use man grep
<sayers> Pici : Yes
<[AAA] > crazy people
<creepycrawly> passaro, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<francois> tsoler: ok give me a second,
<sayers> pici : i took away the admin abilites because I thought root would do it.
<Rayko> nanothief: everything is checked
<jrib> ghetek: grep needle /var/haystack   if I were looking for the word "needle" in the /var/haystack file
<tsoler> francois: ok
<Rayko> nanothief: not working
<sayers> Pici : Got it
<fnf> Did anyone get FLV video preview to work in Edgy ? I installed gstreamer0.10-plugin-ugly but that didn't work, it worked in Feisty though.
<Pici> sayers: as root, `sudo adduser youruser admin`
<sayers> no as root I just did users-admin
<nanothief> Rayko: have you been to this site: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<Rayko> nanothief: i'll check it out
<ghetek> jrib: so if im looking for the work "vid_compressTextures" i just go to konsole and type "grep vid_compressTextures \home\"
<fnf> Anyone ?
<jrib> ghetek: no, if you want it to recurse into directories, you use -R, like this:  grep -R vid_compressTextures /home         note, the direction of the '/' btw
<tsoler> francois: maybe edit some file?
<stratusfear> any one know how to install or how to get working limewire on edgy?
<francois> tsoler: searching for a tutorial :)
<jrib> !limewire | stratusfear
<ubotu> stratusfear: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ghetek> jrib: you rock
<creepycrawly> hehe
<stratusfear> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bot | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> ..
<Pici> I meant stratusfear
<stratusfear> pici yeah
<tsoler> is that the correct file for editing /etc/rc.local  ??
<tsoler> #rc.local
<tsoler> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sayers> pici : I can't rmdir this, I even tried in Sudo, it worked and returned clean just it didn't want to work
<francois> tsoler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42129
<creepycrawly> !slayer
<Pici> sayers: remove what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francois> tsoler: hopefully that will help you fine
<francois> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<creepycrawly> !slay
<ubotu> slay: Kills all of the user's processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<sayers> A folder in /home
<Pici> sayers: What did you type?
<ghetek> so when my game crashes how do i restart linunx without having to restart the computer? i can get to ctrl alt F1-F6
<sayers> pici : sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /home/options
<tsoler> farncois: i dont think bum would do it
<Pici> ghetek: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts the xserver
<benjoldersma> hello ubuntu-ers!
<creepycrawly> ola!
<tsoler> farncois:
<ghetek> Pici: thanks!
<tsoler> francois: bum doesnt do this
<francois> tsoler: you just want to run a package at start up ?
<benjoldersma> when i upgraded to feisty fawn, it wrote over my grub entries for my old ubuntu (on a different partition)
<francois> tsoler: or a script ?
<benjoldersma> anyone have any tips on how to get it back?
<Pici> sayers: That just removes directories, not the files in them.  You'll want to do rm -rf /home/options
<tsoler> a startup.sh file
<sayers> pici but I think it's a folder
<tsoler> is that a package or a script/
<francois> tsoler: thats a script,
<tsoler> ok
<Pici> sayers: Yes, it is, but you need to delete its contents first, rmdir wont delete folder contents
<sayers> pici : never mind thanks
<francois> tsoler: you can run it now,
<tsoler> bum can run a scipt for me at every startup?
<sayers> Pici : =] 
<athlon> currently I use kubuntu 6.06 but I am thinking about upgrading to 6.10. Thing is, though at first I used KDE, I now work exclusively in gnome. Since I dont have internet connection at home, I wonder if its possible to use kubuntu dvd to upgrade my 6.06 then use -ubuntu- dvd to upgrade gnome ?
<mmjurado> Princasita
<francois> tsoler: i'm not sure, maybe ask someone else who's better than me at scripting :)
<xyverz> athlon - why not just use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tsoler> my server is restarting all the time , and i need to run this script every time
<xyverz> you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xyverz> which will install gnome
<athlon> xyr:  no internet connection
<athlon> xyverz:  no internet connection
<xyverz> and if you change your sources to show edgy instead of dapper, then apt-get update, you'll be able to dist-upgrade to ..... Oh.  nevermind then.
<tsoler> francois: you mena with bum i can add only packages?
<xyverz> you might be able to use the DVDs then.
<xyverz> I haven't tried that
<stratusfear> any one know how to get limewire working?
<opetznick> how i can do this cat - > $FILE with dd?
<dyrne> stratusfear: you need java
<xyverz> limewire is teh evul
<stratusfear> dyme i got it
<dyrne> stratusfear: did you download the tar.gz or the deb
<stratusfear> yeah
<francois> !limewire | stratusfear
<ubotu> stratusfear: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<RFC_1149> I am running Fedora Core 6 with KDE 3.5.6, and kernel 2.6.19-1.2911.fc6. Whenever I run a 3D app, for example glxgears, the process pegs the cpu at 100% as shown by top. This occurs even if I login to a failsafe terminal. I am using a gefore fx 5700 with the latest nvidia drivers. This problem occurs with all recent nvidia drivers. I have tried both the livna drivers and the *sh files from nvidia.com. B
<RFC_1149> eryl and other 3D apps are pretty unusable because of this. For more information, please visit http://redqueen.serveftp.com/pub/problem/ where you will find relevant configuration files, lsmod, lspci etc. I have been trying unsucessfully to resolve this problem via google and IRC. The beryl devs narrowed it down to being all 3D apps, including glxgears. Does anyone else have this issue, or any ideas of
<francois> tsoler: you can try moving your script to the /ect/init.d/
<RFC_1149> what could cause it? Thanks. I've also noticed that this problem is mentioned on the ubuntu forums but never solved.
<francois> RFC_1149: wrong chanel :(
<athlon> is there a DVD iso with tons of customized ubuntu deb package ? the default dvd applications dont even have mp3 codecs or nvidia
<stratusfear> ubotu when i run runLime.sh it says runLime.sh: 44: syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<ubotu> when: minimalistic personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Pici> RFC_1149: Theres your problem, you're asking FC questions in the Ubuntu channel ;)
<francois> stratusfear: how are you running it ?
<taglebro> hi
<stratusfear> sh runLimewire.sh
<creepycrawly> i hate fedora
<taglebro> Is there a big difference in the use of Linux and FreeBsd?
<RFC_1149> This issue is present on ubuntu too, according to some threads there
<dyrne> stratusfear: consider frostwire as an alternative. its open unlike lime
<francois> stratusfear: do this : ./runLimewire.sh
<Pici> RFC_1149: ask in #ubuntu-effects then
<RFC_1149> It seems to be a distro independent problem, affecting gentoo, fedora, and ubuntu as far as I can tell. Could you please look at the issue anyways?
<Rayko> PROBLEEEM
<RFC_1149> Pici, ok
<Rayko> i am following this site to fix my sound problem rigth
<Rayko> right*
<Rayko> so
<Pici> RFC_1149: Thats the ubuntu compositing support channel
<stratusfear> francois it doesn't work
<Rayko> when i press aplay -l i get this
<Rayko> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Rayko> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx] , device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] 
<Rayko>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Rayko>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Rayko> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx] , device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital] 
<Rayko>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Rayko>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RFC_1149> Thanks Pichu0102
<RFC_1149> Thanks Pici
<Rayko> sorry
<francois> stratusfear: what does it say ?
<Rayko> so in the end of compiling the drivers
<Rayko> i get this
<francois> stratusfear: i just did it, and it worked, because i've been trying all morning to install it
<Rayko> checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard VIA82xx
<Rayko> and when i do VT82xx
<Rayko> i get the same
<stratusfear> francois ok
<Rayko> the thin i typed in was this: rayko@rayko-desktop:~/Desktop/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=VT82xx
<stratusfear> dyme where can i get frostwire?
<dyrne> !frostwire | stratusfear  :)\
<ubotu> stratusfear  :)\: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Pici> !frostwire | stratusfear
<ubotu> stratusfear: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Rayko> help anyone?
<dyrne> stratusfear: pretty much looks and acts the exact same
<francois> does anyone here have both KDE and GdM ?
<mr_grump5> help opening a avi file in a cd..it says "Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file"
<francois> mr_grump5: did you add the video group to your user ?
<mr_grump5> how?
<francois> mr_grump5: go into user settings, and edit your user, and add the video group to it
<francois> does anyone here have both KDE and GdM ?
<Rayko> people
<Rayko> look at this please
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610
<Rayko> look at the reply
<endermuabdib> hi
<Rayko> i made a reply to my own thread yes sorry for that but it's a new problem
<StoneNote> ubotu feisty | StoneNote
<dyrne> francois: its pretty common you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  or gdm to use one of the other i believe
<creepycrawly> !feisty
<FactTech> Question: Anybody have any recommendations on CD burning software?
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Xif> FactTech: k3b is cool
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610
<Rayko> look at the reply please
<Rayko> and help
<francois> dyrne: ok yes, but my problem is how to get the gnome apps to NOT show up in kde :S
<creepycrawly> k3b
<Xif> FactTech: but there's a Gnome one too
<Xif> what's a good place to put all my personal MP3s (all legal, of course) on my linux box?
<defrysk> francois, open alacarte and edit your menu
<FactTech> Xif creepycrawly Thank you!
<Xif> FactTech: yw
<Xif> is ~/media/audio a good location for that?
<creepycrawly> :)
<mr_grump5> francois:am a newbie..how to access user settings?
<Pici> Rayko: can you pastebin the output of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610
<Pici> ..
<francois> defrysk: o0o, thank you
<defrysk> francois, alacarte can be opened with a rightclick on the menu-bar and > edit menus
<Pici> Rayko: can you pastebin the output of lsmod | egrep '(sound|snd)'
<Rayko> pici: ok just a second
<francois> Xif: just place them in your home folder
<Xif> francois: yeah, but ~/media/audio or some other folder?
<francois> mr_grump5: go into menu --> admin or settings --> users
<Xif> and then I can have like ~/media/video etc.
<creepycrawly> Xif, do you want to share the music with all the other users ?
<francois> Xif: sure if thtats how you want them, its your computer :)
<Xif> creepycrawly: no other user but me :)
<FactTech> Question: On a related note, can anyone recommend a really good CD backup program?
<mr_grump5> francois:system->:administration->users and groups?
<creepycrawly> then your home dir under music heh
<Rayko> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7658/
<francois> mr_grump5: yup, thats it
<Xif> francois: but actually, how many media types are there except audio and video
<Xif> maybe just ~/music for the sake of simplcity.
<francois> defrysk: and do the same in gnome ?
<defrysk> francois, thats how you do it in gnome
<Pici> Rayko: have you tried to `sudo modprobe snd_via82xx` yet?
<dyrne> FactTech: cat /dev/cdrom > filename.iso     :)
<francois> Xif: well, do you want to start organizing everything every time you get something new ?
<mr_grump5> francois"how to add the video group??
<francois> mr_grump5: you click on your username, click edit (make sure you click on the admin button first), and then under groups add the video one
<FactTech> dyrne Does that work for CDs that have copy protection? It's commercial software I want to back up.
<Rayko> pici: just a sec
<dyrne> FactTech: it should make an exact image
<defrysk> isnt video group not added by default ?
<francois> defrysk: yeah i don't think so,
<FactTech> dyrne OK, I'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<Rayko> pici: rayko@rayko-desktop:~/Desktop/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo modprobe snd_via82xx
<Rayko> rayko@rayko-desktop:~/Desktop/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$
<Rayko> does nothing, nothing visible
<Pici> Rayko: Try playing some sound / using alsamixer
<defrysk> francois, cat /etc/group | grep video
<defrysk> to check
<francois> defrysk: ah good idea
<francois> mr_grump5: cat /etc/group | grep video
<Rayko> pici; huh?
<Rayko> pici: how?
<oni-dracula> whats the linux equivelent of ipconfig /release ipconfig /renew ?
<creepycrawly> /sbin/ifconfig
<Pici> Rayko: how?  I dont know, didnt you try ton do something before you started troubleshooting?
<HymnToLife> oni-dracula, what does that do ?
<oni-dracula> thanks creepycrawly
<mr_grump5> francois:video:x:44:prem
<Anubi1> can someone tell me how to fix a ubuntu install without formatting the partion and reinstalling ?
<queuetue> Wow, I had forgotten that windows uses slashes for parameters... I couldn't parse what oni-dracula was asking. :)
<creepycrawly> oni-dracula, release and renew ip from dhcp
<HymnToLife> Anubi1, define "fix"
<creepycrawly> HymnToLife, oops
<Anubi1> install the standard drivers
<francois> mr_grump5: ok you should be ok, i think
<Anubi1> i get some errors
<HymnToLife> I gues ifdown && ifupp would do just that
<queuetue> oni-dracula: Short answer, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Rayko> pici: yes i did but idk how to play sound through alsamixer, but when i use 'aplay' it gives the beep, when i play a normal song, it gives the beep
<Rayko> pici: everytime a sound or music is supposed to be played
<HymnToLife> Anubi1, which errors ?
<Rayko> pici: there's the beep in the left, sound in the right
<anandanbu> i installed windows vista and lost the GRUB how do i install it back can someone help me
<Anubi1> can't find HUL , oppen office craches
<Pici> Rayko: This is onboard sound right?
<mr_grump5> francois:the problem is i can play some cd's..as soon as i load the avi cd.. the icon changes to movie preview ..but some cd's refuses to play
<RFC_1149_Laptop> PriceChild, right, I'm rebooting with those X server options
<HymnToLife> !grub | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PriceChild> RFC_1149_Laptop, #ubuntu-effects please
<francois> mr_grump5: but do you know that they work otherwise ?
<francois> mr_grump5: that the cd is good ?
<anandanbu> thankyou ubotu
<Pici> Rayko: Is it possible to disable the digital sound, and just keep analog enabled? You may be able to do that from your BIOS.
<mr_grump5> francois:i can play in xp
<francois> mr_grump5: do you have codecs ?
<francois> !codecs | mr_grump5
<ubotu> mr_grump5: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mr_grump5> francois:ye same divx cds
<Rayko> pici: let's tryyy
<mr_grump5> >	!codecs
<K2FMG> To any on the list, I have encountered a problem that I can't figure out. I have a server connected via DSL to the Internet. Any net connections are very slow. If I connect the same server through a cable connection it runs fine. The DSL is at my church where the server needs to be. The cable connection is in my house. Any help is appreciated.
<Rayko> pici: i'll be back
<Pici> Rayko: Good luck!
<mr_grump5> !codecs
<Pici> K2FMG: Have you tried disabling ipv6? Its a bit of a long shot if its working fine in one location, but can't hurt if you dont plan on using it.
<Xavi> i
<Xavi> hi
<K2FMG> Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Anubi1> can i partition my current ubuntu partition without formatting ?
<Pici> !ipv6 | K2FMG information here:
<ubotu> K2FMG information here:: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<francois> !qtparted | Anubi1
<ubotu> anubi1: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Anubi1> !qtparted is a program ?
<mr_grump5> francois:i have some subtitle files written on the cd..would that causing some problems?
<K2FMG> UBOTO, thanks
<francois> mr_grump5: no, you should be able to see the video no matter what
<francois> Anubi1: yup, it'll let you resize your partition, and then convert the free space into a new partition
<francois> Anubi1: without loosing everything
<dyrne> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Anubi1> nice
<francois> Anubi1: also gparted, lol those are both popular
<robinlin1h> Can anyone help me with my problem? I'm trying to set the colors of rxvt in .Xresources, but it doesn't load automatically after i login. Oh, and i'm using xdm.
<Anubi1> are gtparted and qtparted equivalent ?
<francois> Anubi1: i would think so, but check them both out first
<francois> !suicide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xif> francois: sure, Linux is a pretty organized OS
<Xif> btw, there's that document about the POSIX directory organization
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi! Anyone knows of a good forum for K3B / DVD-burning issues? Its not really linux/ubuntu related at all since I had the same DVD playback "phenomenon" in XP!
<francois> Xif: i would hope so, lol, just use a system you can get used to
<robinlin1h> Xif: WELCOME BACK!
<robinlin1h> Xif: You're finally back! Now can you help me?
<anandanbu> sometimes my ubuntu 6.10 boots up at a low resolution of around 640*480 how do i correct this
<Xif> francois: i.e. what should go where, e.g. what goes in /usr/local etc.
<francois> anandanbu: reset your xorg,
<Xif> know where I can find it?
<grimsan> Hi guys, do i need to activate gbit somewhere in ubuntu? or should it get gbit automatically by default? anyone ?
<francois> Xif: why are you looking around in usr/local ?
<anandanbu> how do i rest the xorg
<francois> !xorg | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xif> francois: not ATM in particular, just for general edification
<mafu> Hey people. :) Is it possible to get my IP by DHCP but use custom DNS servers without having to change resolv.conf after every reboot?
<Alzi2> Xif: Check your PM
<anandanbu> thanx
<disasm> this is on a dapper server, problem is setting up ldap getting Invalid credentials. for details see: http://pastebin.com/889314
<Rayko> pici: hi again
<Rayko> i tried looking around in my bios, nothing about my sound there
<disasm> in short, the problem is I try inserting data using rootpw and it says invalid credentials
<Rayko> help please?
<disasm> Rayko: update me on the problem (small screen, don't want to scroll back very far
<omega99> hi
<omega99> plz
<omega99> help
<omega99> me
<omega99> i
<omega99> just
<omega99> got
<omega99> banned
<omega99> from
<omega99> #linux
<Rayko> disasm: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610
<disasm> omega99: plz use one line!
<dyrne> !enter| omega99  :)
<ubotu> omega99  :): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rayko> disasm: read both posts
<dyrne> omega99: whats the problem?
<omega99> bunch of fags in there banned me
<preaction> probably for good reason
<defrysk> dyrne, the we he types that pretty obvious
<omega99> go in and tell then i want back in
<defrysk> way
<AndrewWilliams> indeed
<preaction> omega99: your problem, you have to deal with it
<Andy0> haha
<Rayko> disasm: you reading? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610
<omega99> fuck u
<omega99> thne
<Andy0> i think it's a personal problem
<finalbeta> !language
<omega99> fuck you then
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<v1rtualcowboy> haha
<v1rtualcowboy> bye
<astinus> omega99: That's because you trolled the shit out of their channel. Isn't it past kiddies bedtime yet?
<v1rtualcowboy> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> omega99: I can see why you got banned
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-69-6-21.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<defrysk> thanks :)
* gnomefreak lagging
<finalbeta> lanaguage?
<finalbeta> ;)
* astinus hugs apokryphos 
<disasm> Rayko: you really should try compiling a new kernel before comiling alsa, alsa drivers are in any modern kernel
<Andy0> gnome freek, why isn't you .deb of kebi-dock working fully?
<grimsan> Hi guys, do i need to activate gbit somewhere in ubuntu? or should it get gbit automatically by default? anyone ?
<Rayko> disasm: how?
<Dr_willis> grimsan,  clarify - you mean the gigabit speed of your network card?
<grimsan> yes gigabit speed of my network card
<cntb> changed NIC how to re-detect it no eth0 no eth1 either it is a rtl8139 listed in lspci
<Dr_willis> grimsan,  it 'should' auto detect
<Anubi1> i installed GParted but i can;t resize the partition i am using what should i do ?
<dyrne> grimsan: if you cat /etc/iftab  it does not show up?
<Dr_willis> Anubi1,  use a live cd.. you dont normally resize the partitions you have mounted, or booted from
<kurt> hi
<charles> I need some help with beryl i just installed it and its working but wobbly windows will not move they stretch and skew yet remain fixed in place anyone know how to fix this?? (beryl works perfectly when i turn off this feature)
<Rayko> disasm: how do i compile new kernel?
<Anubi1> Dr_willis : so i connect with a live cd and then what ?
<dyrne> Anubi1: you might want to burn the livecd for gparted you cant work on your part while its mounted as /
<miranda82> hello
<grimsan> dyrne what should be in that file?
<grimsan> i just see some mac adresses
<miranda82> is there any way, to make smaller the notification bubbles of kopete? they are huge here...
<Dr_willis> Anubi1,  i normally use the gparted-live cd - it boots. then ya run gparted and do whatever it is you are tryign to do.
<dyrne> grimsan: that assigns the device name to whatever mac is listed
<kmu> i'm about to install ubuntu on a laptop. i haven't got the wireless card that i'm going to use yet. should i wait until i have it and have it plugged in before installing?
<grimsan> dyrne ok , right mac adress on right connection
<Anubi1> i have a live cd with ubuntu can;t i use that ?
<dyrne> kmu: you should be able to hotswap so if it has out of the box support it should just work when you plug it in.  make sure you buy a well supported card itll save headaches
<disasm> Rayko: go to kernel.org, get latest kernel, untar in /usr/src, symlink to /usr/src/linux,  apt-get install build-essential make-kpkg, cp /boot/config/config-`uname -r`; /usr/src/linux/.config; cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig   set config options, save, then make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image modules_image kernel_headers
<Rayko> disasm; thanks i'll try
<disasm> Rayko: probably don't need modules_image though unless you have an atheros wireless
<Dr_willis> Anubi1,  if it has gparted or whatever on it.. yes
<dyrne> grimsan: what is the device? eth0?
<grimsan> yes
<Anubi1> i don;t think it has that
<grimsan> eth1 is disabled for now, thats my wireless
<Dr_willis> Anubi1,  one way to find out for sure... boot it and see.
<dyrne> grimsan: and sudo ifconfig eth0 up&&dhclient eth0      doesnt work?
<Anubi1> can't i use partition magic from windows ?
<dyrne> grimsan: if not is cable good? lights on back of nic?
<grimsan> it works dyrne, dunno what it does tho
<dyrne> Anubi1: im pretty sure livecd has it if not you can install it from livecd to use just like you did in your desktop install
<kmu> dyrne: thanks :)
<mindstate> im trying to install gaim from source ..and i get this checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool.. any help?
<Anubi1> if i install it from live cd i won;t be able to use it
<Dr_willis> Anubi1,  it installs to the ram disk OF the livecd.
<Dr_willis> Anubi1,  boot live cd, install it.. use it.. reboot.. (its gone then of course)
<mindstate> or is there a way i can upgrade gaim without reinstalling?
<Anubi1> k
<Anubi1> 10x
<dyrne> grimsan: ifconfig by itself will list all devices that are up.  the dhclient command says try to acquire an ipaddress for this device dhclient eth0.  do this gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces   that file should have a line that says auto eth0  so that eth0 is connected at startup
<snowpunk98> Can anyone tell me how to transfer a directory from my Edgy desktop to my Edgy server?
<grimsan> dyrne, i have an ipadress
<grimsan> thats not the problem
<grimsan> i cant get over 11mb/s in my network @ home
<grimsan> and both computers have gbit NIC
<grimsan> and i bought a gbit switch couple of days ago
<dyrne> grimsan: oh :)
<grimsan> im on the internet with the ubuntu computer, but not getting over 100mbit
<Wulfie> hey folks - using firefox in my 64 bit ubuntu install - it keeps eating up 100% of my cpu - any recommendations for fixing that?  How hard would it be to go with a 32 bit firefox?
<grimsan> is there a way to FORCE 1gbit to the card?
<dyrne> grimsan: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277807 might help i dont have any exp with gigabit connectors
<grimsan> ok man, thx alot for the help, sorry i wasnt more clear about the problem :/
<skywalker> hello
<dyrne> grimsan: good luck
<Dr_willis> grimsan,  check the LEDS on the cards/switch
<Dr_willis> try different ports also.. its possible a cable/conector aint in all the way
<booger123> 6667
<Cosine> good morning everyone
<Cosine> I have a quick question
<RxDx> tava lendo o frum e vi um post sobre o openSUSE.. porque o pessoal nao gosta de RPM?
<Dr_willis> I forget the command that gives you more detailed network information.. not  ifconfig.. some other comand
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Cosine> I have installed GPROFTPD and try to run it but it says I have to be root to run...how do I change my login to root so it will allow me?
<Xif> what's a very beautiful Gnome theme for Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Cosine,  in short.. you dont.. use 'sudo' to run the command
<Cosine> hum
<Cosine> the command to run it would be sudo GPROFTPD?
<vpol> hi all. i've disabled onboard audio in bios, and connected usb audigy2 nx. aplay -l shows it is card #1. what should i do to make it working as card #0?
<Rayko> disasm: you there?
<Cosine> of coarse in console
<Cosine> dr: is that how I would run it?
<snowpunk98> Can anyone tell me how to move a directory on my desktop to ubuntu server
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<v1rtualcowboy> i made my server read from my desktop
<v1rtualcowboy> idk
<Rayko> can anyone help me on updating my kernel?????
<Rayko> please
<v1rtualcowboy> idk that either
<v1rtualcowboy> sry
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  #1 - why do you need to mess with the kernel?
<Rayko> anyone then please?
<preaction> snowpunk98: you mean between two different computers? try using scp
<Dr_willis> Cosine,  sudo whatever-the-command-is
<Noshar> #exploits :/
<Cosine> hum
<Rayko> dr_willis: disasm told me to try updating my kernel before i update to the latest sound drivers to fix my sound problem on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610
<Dr_willis> Cosine,  i dont use ftp servers.. ssh has basicially replaced them for most peoples needs
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  you sure he dident mean use the prebuilt kernels?
<Cosine> ok, but Im not sure of the command as it is in the ubuntu menu now
<Rayko> de_willis: he gave me this: (05:47:27 PM) disasm: Rayko: go to kernel.org, get latest kernel, untar in /usr/src, symlink to /usr/src/linux,  apt-get install build-essential make-kpkg, cp /boot/config/config-`uname -r`; /usr/src/linux/.config; cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig   set config options, save, then make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image modules_image kernel_headers
<Stormx2> Cosine: What do you need to do?
<Gigi> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 6.10, but with synaptics I can find packages such gtkpod, amule, wine or vlc... may someone helpme?
<Rayko> dr_willis: but i got no idea how to do that
<Dr_willis> Cosine,  drag the icon to the panel, right click on it/properties and see what its running
<apokryphos> Gigi: take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Dr_willis> Cosine,  its odd that a ftp server would put an icon uin the menus
<Cosine> trying to run GPROFTPD
<Cosine> I know but its there
<Stormx2> Gigi: Is that a problem?
<Gigi> stormx2 I mean.  I dont find them
<Rayko> Dr_willis: please go look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2215610#post2215610 and tell me if you can help, read both posts
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  are you actually USING the command --->  "  sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> --with-oss=yes "
<Gigi> Why when I mimimice, I dont see it in the bar?
<Xif> does anyone know how I can disable liferea from asking that annoying question each time I add a subscription?
<Dr_willis> You have replaced <enter driver name> with the right driver name havent you?
<Cosine> that it guys, thanks
<Gigi> got it
<Gigi> I had to add it lol
<Rayko> DR_willis: yes, with <enter driver name here e.g. via82xx> replaced to VT82xx
<markk> Hi guys, I need some help, I describe my problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370829
<bigjohntoday> how do I resolve "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off" I have googled the life out of it and can not find an answer
<christopherl> someone know if there is a Playstation 3 gamepad for PC? or other Bluetooth gamepad for PC?
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  i would guess that either VT82xx  is the incorrect driver name. or it dosent have support for that card.
<preaction> christopherl: i know some people have gotten Wii controllers to work on their PC and Mac, dunno about linux drivers
<christopherl> ok
<Rayko> Dr_willis: read the thread completely
<preaction> snowpunk98: IRC custom is to ask before private messaging. your question/problem would be better served if everyone could see it
<Dr_willis> its only 2 paragraphs.. i looked at it..    checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard VT82xx -- thats telling me that vt82xx is not a proper drivername.
<snowpunk98> preaction, sorry, I dont know how to use that command
<preaction> christopherl: i do believe that some portion won't work because it doesn't have the IR bar (i dunno if that's the point-click interface)
<preaction> snowpunk98: man scp
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  that may be what your command is 'saying' it is.. but that may not be the proper name for the driver
<CreepyCrawly> sftp :)
<snowpunk98> preaction, I did but still dont know the syntax :(
<Rayko> Dr_willis:...help plz? :(
<preaction> snowpunk98: scp host1:file1 host2:file2
<CreepyCrawly> snowpunk98, try sftp
<CreepyCrawly> sftp user@host
<preaction> CreepyCrawly: that requires you set up an FTP server on one or the other box
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  i dont have ESP. thats what it Looks like the error message is saying to me.. Vt82xx is not the 'proper' name  for the driver to build.
<Rayko> Dr_willis: damn :(
<Dr_willis> the driver source may have docs as to what cards use what 'names'
<CreepyCrawly> preaction, no
<CreepyCrawly> it doesnt need an ftp server
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  are tiy usibg vt82xx  or  via82xx  as the drivername?
<Rayko> Dr_willis: i tried both
<Dr_willis> Rayko,  perhaps dont tell it any name.. so it makes them all. :)
<snowpunk98> preaction, it says it is not a regular file
<markk> Is anyone prepared to assist me? I'm not familiar with irc protocol.
<snowpunk98> preaction, I am trying to move a directory
<preaction> snowpunk98: then man scp would tell you to use the -r switch
<preaction> CreepyCrawly: so it's an FTP-like program that uses SSH as a transfer agent
<RxDx> automatix
<rogue780> is there a way to make apt-get reinstall a program?
<RxDx> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rogue780> hi
<Rayko> Dr_willis: i'll try
<bigjohntoday> how do I resolve "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off" I have googled the life out of it and can not find an answer. This happens on a fresh new install, the system has a matrox g550 PCIE card with 1 gig ram (ran memory check it is fine) intel core duo tech (6300) an LG dvd rom and a SATA 250 GB drive (I have even tried removing the SATA 250 GB drive and used an 80GB IDE drive but I still get that error) that error 
<preaction> rogue780: apt-get remove <package> && apt-get install <package>
<rogue780> preaction, would that work with firefox? firefox's been glitchy lately
<Gigi> how do I install java and flash??
<rogue780> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<preaction> rogue780: i might suggest the --purge option in the remove
<Gigi> javacc file on synaptics?
<snowpunk98> preaction, sudo scp blacklists -r user@host:/etc/dansguardian/lists/blacklists that is not the correct location for the -r?
<Alzi2> Can anyone please recommend me any lightweight programs? The programs i need: Music player, lightweight browser, IM client, word processor, text editor, video player, the rest i'll tell if i need em
<preaction> snowpunk98: the manpage would tell you all this. it even has the correct location of all the options
<RxDx> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<preaction> Alzi2: what do you mean by lightweight? xmms, firefox, gaim, abiword, gedit, xine or vlc
<preaction> Alzi2: but if you want truly lightweight text editor, go with pico or nano
<snowpunk98> OK well apparently I am not experienced enough to use the correct syntax so would anyone be able to actually help rather than point me to the man page?
<Alzi2> preaction: is gaim lightweight? wants to install all sorts of GNOME stuff
<markk> i need help setting up my grub loader, I can only boot with LiveCD
<bigjohntoday> no answers for my qusetion?
<preaction> snowpunk98: From The Man Page: scp [-1246BCEpqrv]  [[user@] host1:] file1 [...]  [[user@] host2:] file2 <-- looks to me like that's where those options go. looks to me like "r" is in there. looks to me that scp -r directory host:directory would be the correct answer. learning how to read man pages means not having to deal with arseholes like me
<snowpunk98> heh
<charles> i cant seem to get 1650x1050 to work on my 22" widescreen monitor 1280x800 seems to work just fine though how do i fix this?
<preaction> Alzi2: lightest-weight IM client you'll find for the features. though maybe setting up a bitlbee server would work? you didn't ansewr my question about Why lightweight?
<bezibaerchen> snowpunk98: do "scp -r blacklists", NOT "scp blacklicks -r"
<bezibaerchen> then it should work
<ldng> has anyone tried to run postfix in a debootstrap environment ? It seems to write its log outside the jail. Weird.
<Alzi2> preaction: Show me the question again
<snowpunk98> permission denied lol
<preaction> Alzi2: i lied, i didn't ask why, i asked what you meant by lightweight
<bigjohntoday>  how do I resolve "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off" I have googled the life out of it and can not find an answer. This happens on a fresh new install, the system has a matrox g550 PCIE card with 1 gig ram (ran memory check it is fine) intel core duo tech (6300) an LG dvd rom and a SATA 250 GB drive (I have even tried removing the SATA 250 GB drive and used an 80GB IDE drive but I still get that error) that error
<omha> how can i see what CPU i'm having?
<CreepyCrawly> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<omha> thx
<CreepyCrawly> welcome
<preaction> snowpunk98: that means that the user you're connecting to the remote host doesn't have write permissions to that folder. you can either try logging on as a different user (user@host:file) or ssh user@host and then chmod ugo+w file
* CreepyCrawly goes back to code in python
<preaction> snowpunk98: i'm going to be brutally honest and say that this is basic linux systems administration stuff, and a tutorial and/or a book would serve you far better than an IRC channel
<markk> CreepCrawly: can you help me?
<bingodeville> list
<bingodeville> names
<markk> "/list"
<CreepyCrawly> markk,  ?
<snowpunk98> preaction, well I know why its permission denied since the user I am connecting with is not a root user and would need sudo
<Rayko> dr_willis: heeelp when i adjust my volume everything goes silent again
<Rayko> dr_willis: it's all quiet again now
<preaction> snowpunk98: better idea to modify the permissions instead of just using sudo to bypass them
<CreepyCrawly> preaction, whats his prob
<snowpunk98> preaction, So chmod 777 ?
<CreepyCrawly> snowpunk98,  no
<preaction> snowpunk98: god no
<CreepyCrawly> chmod 700 i prefere
<dario> hey
<CreepyCrawly> heh
<superbia> Hi, is there any smooth way to change from utf8 to 8859-15?
<snowpunk98> lol
<preaction> snowpunk98: actually, it would be far FAR better to have your user be the owner of that directory. OR chmod ugo+w
<superbia> I been checking the forum and still nothing of what I found has worked
<dario> is this the place to chat about amule adunanza?
<preaction> snowpunk98: why is the directory owned by root anyway? is there a good reason for it?
<CreepyCrawly> or chown -R user.group <dir>
<Rayko> brb gtg eat
<snowpunk98> preaction, probably because I am a noob?
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<Rayko> help on that plz
<Rayko> brb now
<snowpunk98> I am trying to setup dansguardian on the server and I need to move over the blacklists
<bigjohntoday> ok so one last time is anyone capable of helping me or not?
<Yodude> can someone please help me setting up MultiGet download manager with Flashgot? it dos accept command line arguments
<preaction> snowpunk98: so ssh to that box, sudo chown -R <username> <directory>
<preaction> snowpunk98: oh, wait, no, do not do that
<CreepyCrawly> bigjohntoday, whats up
<bigjohntoday>  how do I resolve "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off" I have googled the life out of it and can not find an answer. This happens on a fresh new install, the system has a matrox g550 PCIE card with 1 gig ram (ran memory check it is fine) intel core duo tech (6300) an LG dvd rom and a SATA 250 GB drive (I have even tried removing the SATA 250 GB drive and used an 80GB IDE drive but I still get that error) that error
<preaction> snowpunk98: move the files to your user's home directory first, then login to the box and move them using sudo
<kane77> I am printing some pdf's that have monospace fonts, but on the printed version each letter of the monospace font is chopped off... is it the printer issue or what could it be??
<majd> how do i launch the gnome terminal instead of the xterm?
<snowpunk98> preaction, good idea lemme try that
<Dr_willis> majd,  launch it where?
<Dr_willis> gnome-terminal
<preaction> snowpunk98: i assume those blacklists need to be in an /etc/ directory, and those should be owned by the user running the program (in your case, probably root runs dansguardian)
<Yodude> does anybody here know MultiGet download manager?
<majd> Dr_willis, from terminal (i'm creating a launch on the desktop)
<snowpunk98> preaction, I believe I setup dansguardian to be the user
<Dr_willis> majd,  the command is 'gnome-terminal' :)
<CreepyCrawly> bigjohntoday, cant help ya
<bigjohntoday> i c
<Yodude> can someone please help me setting up MultiGet download manager with Flashgot? it dos accept command line arguments
<RickSeymour> Bootup hangs at Networking, how can i see whats going on?
<RickSeymour> (have eth0 - via rhine and ppp0 thats initialised speedtch)
<preaction> snowpunk98: so dansguardian should have the permissions to write to that directory, no? does the user have a login? you could scp with that user: scp -r blacklists dansguardian@host2:/etc/dansguardian/blacklists (or whatevz)
<slippyr4> having now got my system fully set up and all hardware working, and having played with beryl, what else is cool to install?
<enalo_> hola
<CreepyCrawly> RickSeymour, check dmseg
<snowpunk98> preaction, Well I finally just got it to move to my home dir so ill just move it from the server now lol
<Anubi1> i am connected to the internet with pppoeconf can someone tell me how to find out the password and username ?
<preaction> snowpunk98: usually a better idea in practice anyway
<cntb> changed NIC how to re-detect it no eth0 no eth1 either it is a rtl8139 listed in lspci
<mr_grump5> i need help playing divx cd's..i installed all the plugins required...but some cd's doesn't play..it says "cannot open location.you don't have permission to open the file"
<preaction> snowpunk98: the idea is to perform as many operations as you can with the least amount of permission possible, so that if things go horribly wrong (and they will, murphy's law), they go as unhorribly wrong as possible
<dario> hey i have a problem with ubuntu + amule does anyone know where i can ask?
<Yodude> can someone please help me setting up MultiGet download manager with Flashgot? it dos accept command line arguments
<Anubi1> i am connected to the internet with pppoeconf can someone tell me how to find out the password and username ?
<mr_grump5> i need help playing divx cd's..i installed all the plugins required...but some cd's doesn't play..it says "cannot open location.you don't have permission to open the file"
<Leinadx> I'm using ubuntu Edgy and changed my internet provider, I was using PPPOE but my new provider use direct internet without user/pwd. I connected my modem on eth1 and everything is working exept i don't know how to tell Ubuntu Edgy to look on eth1 for internet access.
<preaction> !repeat | mr_grump5
<ubotu> mr_grump5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dario> can firestarter block amule even if the firewall is not active?
<kane77> I am printing some pdf's that have monospace fonts, but on the printed version each letter of the monospace font is chopped off... is it the printer issue or what could it be??
<Yodude> !MultiGet
<Yodude> please can someone help me here i have a big problem!
<preaction> !ask | yodude
<jsizzle> greetings, anyone running feisty fawn? that could answer some questions like how buggy is it? it has a package (kooldock) that I want, right now I have to run the debian .deb because it refuses to compile from source but fiesty has it so i was thinking of upgrading
<Dr_willis> kane77,  chopped off where?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  id wait for the fawn to get grown up.
<ubotu> yodude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<snowpunk98> OK I give up for the time being I have the directory in place but get errors thanks for the help
<preaction> Yodude: though i'm hesitant to say that having trouble setting up a download manager for your pr0n is a big problem
<kane77> Dr_willis, each letter is not printed entirely, there's like 3/4 missing (from the right side) this happens only on monospace fonts...
<slippyr4> are there any gnome based irc clients that are a bit better that the irc bit of gaim? in particular i'd like to highlight messages with my nick in.
<Dr_willis> slippyr4,  xchat
<mr_grump5> could anyone help me?
<bezibaerchen> slippyr4: try xchat
<Dr_willis> slippyr4,  NOT xchat-gnome :) it suck.. heh
<Alzi2> Please, can anyone help me solve this problem?: In the tty's, when i, for example, do an mplayer with -vo aa, it gets really screwy. Same thing when starting an ncurses program. Can anyone help me fix this? Also, i need help with my .Xresources problem
<Yodude> preaction: i have a really bad internet connection and i used to keep up with it by using DAP on windows, i used it with flashgot, now using MultiGet for loinux i can't integrate it with flashgot!
<IdleOne> slippyr4, install xchat
<bezibaerchen> <-- prefers irssi ;-)
<Dr_willis> kane77,  now that is odd....
<slippyr4> bezibaerchen: isn't irssi text based?
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: well before I switched to ubuntu I used to run debian unstable, so I can deal with some bugs no prob. I really like kooldock but it's forcing me to uninstall it and re-install if I want to do dist-upgrade. with the broken deps and alll
<Yodude> preaction: it's a very critical problem because my connection is only 7KBites per second down you see
<preaction> Yodude: you have more options than you think. what keeps your connection up?
<bezibaerchen> slippyr4: it is. running on one of my servers which is hosted and 24/7 connected, so i can chat from everywhere
<Yodude> preaction: it does accept command line arguments btw but i don't know how to enter them in
<Yodude> ( in flashgot i mean)
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  go check in #ubuntu+1 -  i perfer to wait a week or 2 after the new releases come out.. to update to them. :)
<Yodude> preaction: a handy Download manager with a good interface maybe?
<preaction> Yodude: to be honest, a flashgot forum would be far better than an ubuntu IRC channel
<Yodude> :)
<kane77> Dr_willis, and it sucks as I'm trying to print a e-book with a lot of sourcecodes... :D
<Yodude> there is on?
<preaction> Yodude: but what specifically about your download manager keeps your connection up?
<Yodude> i didn't find one
<Yodude> i'll see thnkx
<Dr_willis> kane77,  Hmm what you printing them with anyway? acrobat reader?
* slippyr4 is instaling xhat
<preaction> Yodude: google is your friend
<Yodude> it has faster downloads
<Yodude> thnkx anyway
<CreepyCrawly> lol @ preaction
<Yodude> i'll bb if i need more help c u
<kane77> Dr_willis, I tried gpdf and xpdf and evince... but the result is the same..
<kane77> Dr_willis, i'm downloading acrobat...
<jsizzle> ok, well what about backports, is anyone backporting fawn packages to edgy?
<Dr_willis> kane77,  yea. thats my advice see what it does.. it could be some font specific/printer issue.
<preaction> okay, so there are download managers that magically increase a user's dialup speed
<mxpxpod> I have mysql-server-5.0 installed, but there are no rows in the mysql.time_zone table... can someone else with mysql-server-5.0 check this?
<preaction> if i didn't see it, it's news to me!
<CreepyCrawly> 56k is a 56k in the end
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  i imagine once fawn comes out - there will be some backports. :) but since its not out at this time
<kane77> Dr_willis, how can I compile from repositories (I have some repos with sources)?
<Dr_willis> kane77,  thats somthing ive only done like once.. ages ago.
<slippyr4> thanks guys, now running xchat
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<preaction> which is about 7kB/s
<CreepyCrawly> w0w
<dyrne> kane77: i think its like apt-get -b source packagename
<jsizzle> shitty, I guess I'm F'd since I can't get kooldock to compile from source
<slippyr4> can someone say my name please
<kane77> dyrne, thanx
<IdleOne> slippyr4,
<CreepyCrawly> slippyr4
<jsizzle> debian for me seemed easier to compile source on imho
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  figure out why it wont compile. :)
<slippyr4> nice. thanks. all in red
<Dr_willis> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Dr_willis> sounds like useless eye candy to me. :)
<mr_grump5> could any one help me??when i try play divx cd it says "can't open location you don't have permisiion to open the file"
<CreepyCrawly> mr_grump5,  check file perms
<Dr_willis> divx cd? ya mean a divx file on a cd?
<CreepyCrawly> mr_grump5,  where is the file located
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: yeah, well I like it.
<dyrne> kane77: itll likely complain about dev packages youll need to install
<preaction> Dr_willis: useless eye candy makes windows users say "that's purdy, where'd you get that?" and you say "linux" and they say "0mgz 3y3 w4nt 2 b 1337!!!!!1one"
<mr_grump5> CreepyCrawly:cdrom0
<CreepyCrawly> lol
<kane77> dyrne, and what's the difference between -c (compile) and -b (build)?
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  you are willingng to tolerate a unstable system just to have a fancy 'launcher' :) thats... scary...   go for fiesty if ya are brave.
<mr_grump5> CreepyCrawly:some divs cd's works like charm but others desn't!!
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  or try feisty in a vmware session
<dyrne> kane77: got me :) ive only done it a few times. used -b each time
<bigjohntoday> hey here is a question what is the difference between fiesty herd 1 and fiesty herd 4?
<IdleOne> bigjohntoday, 3 herds and a bunch load of fixes
<Dr_willis> bigjohntoday,  lots and lots and LOTS of updates
<IdleOne> 
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: I'm using a p3/650 lappy with 384MB I don't think vmware would work on this rig
<Dr_willis> a stampede of fix's
<pi_> hi guys
<bigjohntoday> ok so herd 4 is what i should be using for testing right
<pi_> trouble with pureftpd
<IdleOne> bigjohntoday, yes
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: I never tried but i'm guessing it's too slow
<bigjohntoday> ok thanks
<pi_> someone knows pureftpd?
<kane77> does evince or g/x pdf have something like firefox plugin?
<dyrne> pi_: just trouble configuring it? there is a front end called pure-admin if you want a gui i think
<pi_> yes  dyrne, I know
<jmazaredo> can i reinstall edgy (clean)  by just having the iso image of edgy in my desktop
<pi_> the trouble is ....
<pi_> ubuntu dapper + pure-ftp-mysql installed via apt-get
<CreepyCrawly> mr_grump5, did you try opening it as root/sudo
<pi_> all works fine  but the virtual users are not chrooted in their dir
<Barry> Greetings. When I do sudo apt-get upgrade on my Edgy installation, I'm told there are two packages kept back, linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic.
<CreepyCrawly> pi_, id use vsftpd
<Barry> But that means my "you need to update" icon never clears.
<mr_grump5> CreepyCrawly:how to do it>>am a newbie!!..usually it automatically mounts the cd and and the icon changes..
<pi_> I have develop a web-interface in php for pureftp
<CreepyCrawly> mr_grump5, what player are you useing
<pi_> I don't want to change ftp server
<mr_grump5> CreepyCrawly:vlc
<linx> y
<igor> hi all!! now im here!!
<pi_> hi igor
<kane77> Dr_willis, just letting you know... acrobad doesn't solve this :(
<Nalleman> I would like som help with 3D support with intel 915 card. Someone?
<CreepyCrawly> mr_grump5, try first sudo /path/to/mediaplayer/executable
<CreepyCrawly> type ur passwd
<IdleOne> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> kane77,  sounds like it maybe a fonts uploading to the printer issue..  try some other printer driver perhaps?> or a pdf to ps converter  then print the ps?
<Lynx-> Hi. I use Gnome. I've noticed that starting any GUI app in Gnome takes about 1-2 minutes (compared to 2-4 seconds normal) if the network is switched off or not working. I also get "Failed to initialize HAL!" error, when logging on to Gnome without working network. How can I fix these problems (I'm sure they're closely related to each other)?
<Yodude> preaction: i couldn't find anything in the forums but i did find this though about adding command arguments for MultiGet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7671/
<dyrne> Lynx-: maybe a stupid question but is the loopback still up when you get that error?
<Yodude> preaction: can you help me add these arguments to flashgot?
<preaction> Yodude: no, i don't use either software
<RickSeymour> nothing in dmesg that would indicate any hangups at boottime....
<Lynx-> dyrne: it seems to be
<Yodude> preaction: do you think anyone here can help?
<preaction> Yodude: did you even try http://flashgot.net/
<RickSeymour> anyone had this before? - usb 1-2: device not accepting address 6, error -71
<Yodude> preaction: duh of course i did
<RickSeymour> external usb drive.... via epia 800 (usb1.1 only)
<Yodude> preaction: i know the way, i just can't get it right
<CreepyCrawly> Lynx-, whats in your .xsession-errors
<preaction> Yodude: so toy with it more, or ask in their forums
<IdleOne> lmao @ duh
<Gigi> Hi! I imported all the bookmarks from Ubuntu laptop to the Ubuntu desktop, can I import the passwords too???
<Yodude> preaction: i'll try my best. Thnks c u
<michup> hi, im usign asus a3h5012 laptop with i910 GPU; platform: ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 (kernel 2.6.15-26) window menager: metacity(GNOME) with beryl(aiglx- X11 v7.1.1 working all fine); glxinfo: server glx version string: 1.2, client glx version: 1.4, glx version: 1.2, opengl version string:1.3 mesa 6.5.1, direct rendering: true; my problem is that cedega 3d acceleration tests failure
<michup> do you have some solution for me to keep beryl and be able to use cedega?
<michup> or for example have ability to use beryl and swich it off and change drivers to be able to play games?
<michup> something like init special run level for games?
<tominglis> hi, i am unable to edit the KDE menu using kmenuedit - i can change the order of things, create new folders and line breaks, but cannot edit or create shortcuts. does anyone know what is wrong?
<michup> how to make new X session on diffrent configuration and diffrent drivers?
<Humza> when trying to launch totem movie player, I get an error message saying "Could not open resource for writing." what's wrong? please help, thanks
<dyrne> Lynx-: does sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart still give the error?
<Lynx-> CreepyCrawly: there's nothing related to the problem.
<Gigi> Hi! I imported all the bookmarks from Ubuntu laptop to the Ubuntu desktop, can I import the passwords too???
<preaction> Gigi: depends on what you mean by passwords
<CreepyCrawly> Lynx-, do you have ant smb drines that mount at boot time /
<Gigi> preaction my log in passwords...
<someothernick> Gigi, from FF?
<Lynx-> CreepyCrawly: no
<CreepyCrawly> any smb drives
<CreepyCrawly> ok
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<Gigi> Yes
<CreepyCrawly> whats in ~/.Xsession-erros
<Gigi> someothernick yes, from FF all my log in passwords
<someothernick> Gigi, just save your profile
<CreepyCrawly> whats in ~/.Xsession-errors
<Gigi> someothernick and how do I do that? and... I have 6.06 in the laptop, in this one 6.10
<Lynx-> CreepyCrawly: I've already said that, nothing related
<CreepyCrawly> oh
<someothernick> Gigi,  go to home/.mozilla/default
<Gigi> someothernick OK.  I just copy that and I paste it here and that's it?
<preaction> gigi, someothernick: this is going to end in tears, i just know it
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<someothernick> Gigi, opps /home/.mozilla/firefox
<Gigi> preaction , why?
<ray_> hey, I have some trouble with ndiswrapper
<ray_> can anyone give me a hand?
<Gigi> someothernick OK!  Was crazy the other :P Thanks
<CreepyCrawly> Lynx-, do you have autologin enabled in gdm?
<petemc> ray_: the package?
<ray_> no, I have the package installed
<Lynx-> no, I think it's unsecure
<Lynx-> (:
<ray_> I'm getting some error when doing "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<CreepyCrawly> ofcourse heh
<petemc> ray_: "some error" isnt useful
<someothernick> Gigi, soz.. when you put it on your other comp save in same folder and change the name of the default pofile in profiles.ini
<Unaz> server irc.quakenet.org
<leon24> Unaz: uft bitlbee und ein teamspeak server
<ray_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<lemonsCC> where is the list of partitions that are mounted at boot on 6.06?
<PriceChild> lemonsCC, /etc/fstab
<Gigi> someothernick and where I find the defaut profile?
<lemonsCC> ah ha
<ray_> I did a distribution upgrade, from 6.06
<lemonsCC> PriceChild:  you know anything about internet/networks?
<ray_> and now my wireless card stopped working. I tried reconfiguring ndiswrapper and my wireless card, and that's the error I get
<someothernick> Gigi, see proflies.ini in there it should say path=filename.default
<Gigi> ok wait
<someothernick> Gigi, just change the name to your saved profile name
<someothernick> then load ff and all your settings will be there
<ray_> any ideas?
<CreepyCrawly> Lynx-, check this out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/19577
<petemc> ray_: are you rnning 2.6.17 ?
<leon24> petemc: and now my wireless card stopped working. i tried reconfiguring ndiswrapper and my wireless card, and that's the error i get
<ray_> yes
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<skywalker> how do I find out what servers are running?
<ahave> is there a terminal command to kill processes?
<Lynx-> CreepyCrawly: I've also googled for some time and it seems to be a common bug in ubuntu
<leon24> Lynx-: then load ff and all your settings will be there
<ahave> i cant use ctrl-alt-esc
<ray_> ahave: kill
<Anubi1> how cand i find out the username and password from a internet connection using pppoeconf ?
<ahave> ray_, right. but how can i list the processes?
<ray_> ps aux
<Anubi1> how can i find out the username and password from a internet connection using pppoeconf ?
<leon24> Anubi1: i've also googled for some time and it seems to be a common bug in ubuntu
<CreepyCrawly> Lynx-, check it
<ray_> ahave: you can also use ps aux | grep processname
<Anubi1> so it is not possible ?
<ray_> petemc: any suggestions?
<leon24> ray_: not configured to listen on any interfacs! <- diese fehlermeldung bekomme ich bei dhcp3-server
<ahave> ray_, openoffice has crashed... how to kill?
<lemonsCC> i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...any tips?
<leon24> ahave: kill
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed Ubuntu 6.10 server (no need for GUI) and want to change my IP configuration from DCHP to a static address.  I've changed my /etc/network/interfaces to reflect what I had assumed was the correct settings, but when I boot the server eth0 never comes up, and when I start it manually I have no IP address....
<leon24> mzanfardino: lynx-, check it
<ray_> ps aux | grep openoffice
<Anubi1> how can i find out the username and password from a internet connection using pppoeconf ?
<lemonsCC> i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<leon24> lemonsCC: i've recently installed ubuntu 6.10 server (no need for gui) and want to change my ip configuration from dchp to a static address.  i've changed my /etc/network/interfaces to reflect what i had assumed was the correct settings, but when i boot the server eth0 never comes up, and when i start it manually i have no ip address....
<ray_> find the pid and then kill the pid number
<petemc> ray_: what version of ndiswarapper are you running?
<leon24> petemc: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<ray_> petemc: 1.8
<ahave> is there a way to search the ps aux outputs?
<ahave> so many...
<CreepyCrawly> leonel, dhclient
<ray_> ahave:  with grep
<ahave> ok
<petemc> ray_: ive not encountered that problem myself, tried purging annd reinstalling it?
<ray_> petemc: nope, I'll give it a shot
<ray_> petemc:  I'm not sure how to clear all the entries I put in previously though
<jsizzle> Dr_willis:  configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<petemc> ray_: entries?
<ray_> petemc: yeah when I did ndiswrapper -m
<Gigi> someothernick works perfect! Thanks!!
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  and this means a lot to me because? :)
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: that's what I get from sudo ./configure for kooldock
<someothernick> Gigi, np :)
<leonel> CreepyCrawly: ok I'll try that ...
<dyrne> ahave: ps -A though less informative will give you the process and pid also
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  looks like its wanting the qt-mt developer files/libraries then...
<mzanfardino> errr... what is "lynx- checkit" ?
<ahave> ray_, the number that comes back using grep doesnt seem to work
<Gigi> even one buggy login page, the bug stills :P
<Gigi> cool
<Dr_willis> !find qt-mt
<ray_> ahave: what does it say?
<ubotu> Package/file qt-mt does not exist in edgy
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  or some other qt-developer packages
<ahave> ray_, http://rafb.net/p/v2UD0e15.html
<ahave> ray_, does that help?
<ray_> that's because the only instance of open office that is running is the grep command you just did
<petemc> ray_: just reinstall, dont worry about that
<alexmac> hi people, how do I request that an ubuntu package is updated? wacom-tools is rather out of date and I'd like it updated so that people can use my tablet configuration applet: http://alexmac.cc/tablet-apps
<ray_> petemc: ok
<Wulfie> can anyone help me setting up 32 bit Firefox on a 64 bit Ubuntu system?
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed
<petemc> ray_: that just adds an entry to load the ndiswrappper on boot, your newly installed module will have the same name so its all good
<mxpxpod> I have mysql-server-5.0 installed, but there are no rows in the mysql.time_zone table... can someone else with mysql-server-5.0 installed confirm this?
<max17> mxpxpod: find the pid and then kill the pid number
<dyrne> alexmac: you can /j ubuntu-devel  and ask but they might smite you
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  force it? :) no idea.. my current install is so whacked out since i updated kde to 3.5.6 that i cant install half the dev packages any more either
<max17> dyrne: find the pid and then kill the pid number
<ray_> petemc: actually it seems I was using ndiswrapper 1.1
<knight> hi how can i save a page using wget?
<alexmac> dyrne: ok, I'll try asking there
<mxpxpod> max17: I assume that wasn't for me?
<max17> mxpxpod: i've recently installed ubuntu 6.10 server (no need for gui) and want to change my ip configuration from dchp to a static address.  i've changed my /etc/network/interfaces to reflect what i had assumed was the correct settings, but when i boot the server eth0 never comes up, and when i start it manually i have no ip address....
<CreepyCrawly> max17, did you try dhclient
<ray_> petemc: I'm having some crazy errors over here
<CreepyCrawly> when you up the interface
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: what's the diff btween kde 3.5.5 and 3.5.6?
<max17> jsizzle: find the pid and then kill the pid number
<ahave> ray_, perhaps the loader for openoffice.org is stuck? i see the loadup screen on my desktop.. and it is not making any progress
<knight> hi how can i save a webpage using wget?
<Qwell[] > ping<space><tab>  what the heck is that trying to complete?
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  lots of little bug fix's - i dont advise upgrading to it.
<Qwell[] > on my laptop, it's giving me some bizarre hash, and on my desktop, it's giving just "|1|"
<ray_> ahave: I'm not sure what that would be called
<CreepyCrawly> i want hash
<max17> ray_: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<lemonsCC> i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<ray_> ahave: try ps aux | less and scroll through slowly and read each process
<ahave> ray_, i also can not use ctrl-alt-esc -- it just highlights the entire screen or the task bars
<lemonsCC> i tried adding the gateway route...no dice =(
<ahave> ray_ ok
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: this is gayness, I just want to compile a program it shouldn't be this tough to get the dev packages i need
<ray_> petemc: I'm still getting the same error when trying to add ndiswrapper
<jessie^^> is there any way I can keep anything from modifying my resolv.conf?
<max17> jessie^^: i've recently installed ubuntu 6.10 server (no need for gui) and want to change my ip configuration from dchp to a static address.  i've changed my /etc/network/interfaces to reflect what i had assumed was the correct settings, but when i boot the server eth0 never comes up, and when i start it manually i have no ip address....
<klimraamkosie> :)
<jessie^^> max17: I travel too much for that to be a viable solution
<max17> jessie^^: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<petemc> ray_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ahave> could i kill the xsession manager?
<s-ndh-c> hey people
<klimraamkosie> I need help syncing with my Sony Ericsson :(  I can't get it to work on /dev/ttyACM1 or ACM0 or USB0 or USB1, it only mounts the memory card on /sdb nothing else.  What now?  Ubuntu Edgy.
<s-ndh-c> why doesnt edgy have the new gnome menu?
<Qwell[] > klimraamkosie: what does dmesg say it is?
<Qwell[] > and do you have the usbserial module loaded?
<max17> Qwell[] : find the pid and then kill the pid number
<s-ndh-c> i mean opensuse uses it too, why ubuntu doesnt?
<Frog_Racer> Frog_Racer is outta here
<Qwell[] > max17: eh?
<max17> Frog_Racer: des is so zum lernen wie objektorirentiert funktioniert
<max17> Qwell[] : ich geh jetzt eh wieder unter win^^
<pi_> hi guys! someone can help me with pureftp?
<ray_> petemc: thanks a ton, that worked
<Anubi1> how cand i find out the username and password from a internet connection using pppoeconf ?
<petemc> ray_: reinstalling or updating?
<pi_> anubi, try locate pppoe
<klimraamkosie> Qwell[] : usbserial module?  where do I get that?
<Qwell[] > it should be there on any sane kernel
<klimraamkosie> well it's ubuntu edgy
<Qwell[] > whether ubuntu includes it by default, I have no idea.  Check dmesg though
<klimraamkosie> so it should probably be there
<petemc> Anubi1: look in /etc/ppp/ for files with secrets in the name
<klimraamkosie> [17215061.180000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup
<max17> petemc: find the pid and then kill the pid number
<klimraamkosie> [17215061.564000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8
<klimraamkosie> [17215061.788000]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ray__> petemc: yeah it works beautifully, thank you very much
<klimraamkosie> it says that, then it mounts the memory card.
<petemc> cool, np
<Anubi1> petemc they look empty
<mzanfardino> CreepyCrawly: I'm not sure what Max17 is restating my original question (concerning the static ip address), but I'm the one with the problem.  Now, you mentioned dhclient.  I had not run dhclient, but when I did it set my ip address to the old, dynamic (leased) address, so that doesn't seem to resolve my issue.
<klimraamkosie> and then [17215066.860000]  sd 55:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<klimraamkosie> [17215066.860000]  sd 55:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<ray__> ahave: any luck?
<klimraamkosie> that's all
<ahave> ray_, none
<Qwell[] > klimraamkosie: then it isn't being picked up as a serial device
<Anubi1> petemc : how should i open them ?
<ahave> ray_, can i just kill the xsession?
<max17> Qwell[] : find the pid and then kill the pid number
<max17> ahave: find the pid and then kill the pid number
<petemc> Anubi1: sudo cat
<ray__> ahave:  why not just restart completely?
<klimraamkosie> Qwell[] : ok then what do I do about that? :/
<CreepyCrawly> cuz the dhcp server has a lease time
<ahave> ray_, with what command?
<CreepyCrawly> to that mac address
<Qwell[] > got me, I only came here to figure out why ping/bash is being retarded on ubuntu
<klimraamkosie> :)
<Qwell[] > and clearly nobody knows, so...yeah
<klimraamkosie> thanks for the insight though
<ahave> ray_, the ubuntu power button thingy... top right corner is also non responsive
<ray__> /sbin/init 3 may work
<max17> ray__: d.h ich muss 3 monate zahlen und dann kann ich k
<ray__> max17: I don't speak that language :o
<max17> ray__: don't panic
<ghetek> how do i fix this? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mzanfardino> CreepyCrawly: yeah, I figured that.  But since I've changed my /etc/network/interface to disable dhcp and configured it with a static address, then booted, I'd assumed that A) the NIC would start automatically on eth0 (it didn't) and that B) the IP address assigned would be what I configured in interfaces (it doesn't)... did I miss a step?
<CreepyCrawly> check yourt ifup scripts
<mzanfardino> CreepyCrawly: ok, one sec
<Anubi1> petemc : thx a lot it works
<max17> mzanfardino: ok wait
<Deevay> j #ubuntu-nl
<ray__> ahave: try shutdown -r
<max17> ray__: r die infos @all
<ray__> n/m, looks like he's got it
<ray__> max17: ok ;p
<max17> ray__: ok wait
<lemonsCC> i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<lemonsCC> i tried adding the gateway route...no dice =(
<petemc> lemonsCC: the mac should do dhcp
<lemonsCC> everything is setup fine on the mac, as it works with windows
<max17> lemonsCC: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<dyrne> lemonsCC: pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0"
<max17> dyrne: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<lemonsCC> but ubuntu isnt getting anything
<mzanfardino> CreepyCrawly: sorry, thought I would have some idea where ifup script might be.  I have a /usr/share/ifupdown directory with a few python scripts.  Are these what I'm to be looking at?
<jojoman02> how do i feed file1.avi and file2.avi into mplayer as one file???
<max17> jojoman02: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<pi_> pureftp? nobody? nothing?
<dyrne> bots..
<lemonsCC> dyrne: i dont have internet on that comp...
<ziadoz> in gparted does the /boot flag mean the partition is active?
<lemonsCC> dyrne: nevermind...ill use a flashdrive
<CreepyCrawly> /etc/network
<Taime1> how do i completely remove a program so that when i reinstall that program, there is no evidence of the first install? i want to go through the setup again...
<max17> Taime1: i need help with my network..........i am trying to access the internet through my mac (shared internet) it works with windows and not with dapper...
<gdb> Taime1: apt-get --purge remove package_name
<Taime1> thanks gdb, i knew there was a command for it
<gdb> Taime1: :-)
<lemonsCC> why is max17 repeating me?
<max17> lemonsCC: des is so zum lernen wie objektorirentiert funktioniert
<gdb> lemonsCC: You're going to have to provide more information than "it doesn't work."
<gdb> "I get a no route to host message." "ping works but I can't use ssh." "I've ensured every machine is on the same subnet." "I've ensured the router port the Ubuntu machine is plugged into works by plugging in the Windows machine."  "I've verified that the Ubuntu machine has link." etc etc
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: k I got past my libqt3-mt-dev problem, now it's complaining it can't find the kde header files, I can't find a package for kde headers do you know of one?
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  fire up the package manager.. search for kde. and isntall all the dev pakcages that look right. :) i got over a tb of drive space.. so i got most all them installed.
<Dr_willis> jsizzle,  that has to be one of the core dev pakcages for kde.. so i imagine ya will find it quickly.
<lemonsCC> gdb: this is my first time trying to access teh internet this way, i am uploading to pastbin now
<lemonsCC> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mzanfardino> CreepyCrawly: I'm not sure what I'm expected to find.  I've looked in /etc/network and find four directories: two for if-down and two for if-up.  the scripts in if-up simply mount my file system and set my clock using ntp.  Thus far, all the research I've been able to do has indicated that I should merely have to change my /etc/network/interfaces, so I'm not clear as to what I should expect in the if-up scripts...
<jsizzle> Dr_willis: I did an apt-cache search kde | grep header, and got notta. Now I'm trying it your way with the gui pkg manager
<lemonsCC> gdb: dyrne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7675/
<Taime1> gdb...
<ray__> quick question, what's a good wifi scanner?
<Taime1> sorry to rebother, but that actualy didnt work.
<Taime1> i mean, it uninstalled
<gdb> lemonsCC: You can't use && in your sudo statement.  Run each command separately.
<Taime1> but when i reinstalled, the history was there, and it didnt prompt me to setup the program
<lemonsCC> gdb: ok jjust a minute
<ray__> I had a program in windows that used to scan all available networks, with a lot of information on each one. I can't remember the name and I'm looking for a linux equivalent
<gdb> Taime1: Then you perhaps need to delete some dot files / directories in your home directory.  The --purge will remove system configuration files, but not personal configuration that the package sets up in your home directory.
<Rayko> hi again all
<gdb> Taime1: $ ls -a
<senur_alex> my friend just got my kunbuntu and I've been looking for unrar, but it won't show up in my synaptic, what are some good repositories to add so I can find unrar amoung other things?
<gdb> Taime1: Then look for files and directories in your home directory named (likely) after the application.  Rename / move them (so you can restore them later if it doesn't work).
<Dr_willis> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ziadoz> in gparted does the /boot flag mean the partition is active?
<Dr_willis> !rar
<Taime1> cool, thanks
<Dr_willis> senur_alex,  its in the normal repos.  multiverse or universe i think
<deb_user> firefox is crashing, I think because I have two flash plugins running, is there a way to disable without uninstalling any of them? (running ubuntu dapper)
<dyrne> ray__: kismet puts to shame pretty anything windows offers..unless windows offers kismet :)
<ray__> thanks dyrne
<senur_alex> I don't know what that means, this is really my first time using linux
<petemc> dyrne: netstumbler is pretty good
<senur_alex> I found an unrar program online thats free, but I don't know how to...bring it into the system
<Wildcard^> im new tro linux ubuntu.. it reminds me of amigaos. this is good
<ray__> petemc: that's the one I was thinking of
<senur_alex> whats normal repos?
<ray__> what repository would that be in?
<carlesoriol> Where is the right place to put iptables rules in edgy startup?
<dyrne> petemc: bah. :)
<Gigi> how can I install wine?
<senur_alex> https://gna.org/projects/unrar/
<ray__> sudo apt-get install wine
<Gigi> thanks
<senur_alex> has a .tar.gz file
<gdb> senur_alex: "normal repos" refers to the 3 standard Ubuntu package repositories (online sources of software) known as main, universe, and multivers.  Other Ubuntu repositories outside of that, but under the Ubuntu umbrella, are commercial and backports.
<senur_alex> but I odn't know what to do with it...once its extracted.
<Rayko> TROUBLEEE!!! i followed this one
<Rayko> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<gdb> er multiverse*
<Rayko> and now it won't even recognice my sound card!
<Rayko> i type aplay -l and i get
<Rayko> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<senur_alex> oh...but those repositories should already be accessed by synaptic right?
<Wildcard^> when i try to run utorrent with wine i get class object errors.. it worked the first time but now it refuses even after deleting and reinstalling both the program and wine
<Gigi> busy server :P 11kbps
<ray__> hm, I can't seem to find netstumbler with apt-get
<Gigi> not now, 321 kpbs lol
<petemc> ray__: its a windows app
<ray__> they don't have a linux port?
<petemc> seemingly not
<ray__> kismet has a gui?
<nutterpc> hmmmmmmms
<gdb> senur_alex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories are what you may want to read.
<Gigi> and how can I install java?
<Phasor> Hello there all. Can someone recommend a good media player to me? Also, what do I need to do to install a MP3 decoder? Do I only need Synaptic (set to the multiverse) or do I need something more?
<nutterpc> P4 530J @ 3.84Ghz
<ray__> Phasor: try xmms
<nutterpc> should I go for more on me desktop
<nutterpc> lol
<Phasor> Thanks ray
<dyrne> ray__: kismet though takes some getting used to. if all you want is a gui app.. not interested in discovering nonbroadcasting ssid and such then GTKWifi and Wifi Radar ive heard decent things about
<gdb> Phasor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats -- instructions on what you need to install / do to get that working.
<Phasor> Thanks gdb
<gdb> Phasor: Sure thing!  (It's a long document, pleanty of instructions, and all step-by-step).
<gdb> plenty*
<Gigi> 	AT COMPUSA#0334 COMPUSA#0334 C 	  	$ 1,541.77  	 OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<theshadow99> Could someone walk me through setting up a mounted windows network shared folder?
<ray__> I think it's mount -t smbfs //location/share
<nowhere> Does anybody know how to fix sound sync issues that appear in games?
<Spinnaker> this is very very very stupid question, but how can I start some program from terminal?
<Silencer> I have a simple problem, I never use ISDN external modem over USB and or Serial port to connect on internet, is there any guide how to connect on internet over ISDN ?
<nowhere> I use dapper with nForce2...
<sami> hi. how is the support for compiz on ubuntu edgy? ut seems as if all the guides are out of date.
<preaction> Spinnaker: some_program<Enter>
<Gigi> How can  install java guys?
<ray__> the runtime enviroment?
<Gigi> yes
<sami> there is no such package as cgwd in the repo
<IndyGunFreak> Gigi: use SPM
<Gigi> to browse, and see it... IndyGunFreak what's that?
<Gigi> indygunfreak I just need it to view java sites
<rnodal> quit
<IndyGunFreak> Gigi: Synaptic Package Manager.. it should be in your Admin menu
<Gigi> Oh... true... and what file is?
<Gigi> java?
<dyrne> nowhere: easiest solution is a 29 dollar sblive card :)
<IndyGunFreak> Gigi: yes, just doa  search for Java, and right click, mark for install, then hit apply
<ray__> I have no idea how to use kismet
<Gigi> indygunfreak there are several javas there
<Wildcard^> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Gigi> indyguyfreak JavaCC?
<IndyGunFreak> Gigi: was just noticing that...lolk, hang on
<IdleOne> Gigi, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Wildcard^> that guide told me everything
<Gigi> thanks!
<Beverage> hey folks whats the command to kill frostwire proces?
<ray__> Beverage: you need the pid
<dyrne> Beverage: pkill frostwire  is one
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: thats what i was trying to think of, couldn't remember the apt-command
<jstrodtb> hi, i'm trying to upgrade from 5.04 (hoaryhedgehog)...can anyone tell me if there's a way to do it without wiping my HD
<Beverage> k
<jstrodtb> pm me if so
<egzorcysta> wooooow !! i love you all my LinuX brothers and sisters!! i'm new user from poland :) kiss 4 all :)
<dyrne> Beverage: or xkill and enter will give you a menacing skull to attack windows with
<IndyGunFreak> egzorcysta: if you're a man, a handshake will do fine
<IdleOne> Gigi, you might also want to install sun-java5-plugins
<egzorcysta> :)
<senur_alex> gbd: can you send me a private message so I can ask you something, I'm finding it really hard to keep up with what people say in the main chat?
<Gigi> egzorcysta welcome budiie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but handshake is betta!!!
<Beverage> oh cool
<Gigi> Idleone ok... thanks, I look for that on synaptics then
<jstrodtb> anyone?
<IdleOne> Gigi, np
<Gigi> or with apt too
<Gigi> thanks!
<jstrodtb> they quit supporting 5.04, so ic an't use the synaptic package manager
<jstrodtb> or apt-get
<jstrodtb> or anything
<IdleOne> Gigi, with apt-get yes
<egzorcysta> ok.. i go for configurate my nev ubuntu :) see ya :)
<jstrodtb> i've got a cd w/ 6.1
<bigjohntoday> so how long does this memorytest take?
<Gigi> ok faster :P Thanks!
<jstrodtb> 6.10
<bigjohntoday> 2 hrs and still not complete
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: it migh be wise to just backup all your critical files, and do a clean install.
<IdleOne> bigjohntoday, could take a wwwwwhile still go out to see a movie
<Gigi> good luck egzorcysta... if you need help come... there are plenty of nice people here
<mzanfardino> CreepyCrawly: just in case you were curious, the problem has nothing to do with scripts. It was a mispelling in interfaces.  I was able to identify it by first running /etc/init.d/network restart and observing an error.  closer inspection revealed a typo in the netmask statement.
<jstrodtb> yeah, i was hoping to avoid that
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i'm pretty sure you'd have to upgrade to breezy, then dapper, then edgy, it'd be a big ass pain
<jstrodtb> that sounds annoying
<bigjohntoday> idleone you think the memorytest is useful or just a waste of my time?
<jstrodtb> i'd have to burn an iso of breezy first?
<CreepyCrawly> there you go :)
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: i've always done clean installs, but it does indeed.
<Dr_willis> jstrodtb,  its may be much better idea in the long run to backup your /home and other data files and just do a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: i'm pretty sure.
<IdleOne> bigjohntoday, never ran one so i couldnt say
<bigjohntoday> i c
<jstrodtb> it's just b/c i'm not the only user
<jstrodtb> so i'll tell the other guy who uses this machine to backup
<Dr_willis> I alwaos do clean installs with /home on its own hd - so i dont have to worry about loseing /home
<IndyGunFreak> you can't just go from your distro to edgy, you gotta baby step it with the distros in between
<ray__> I can't get kismet to run :\
<senur_alex> I found a free unrar program online at http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/unrar-free but I don't know how to install it, can anyone help me?
<jstrodtb> blech, forget it...thx for the help
<jsizzle> I can't install the kde dev packages I want everything says it needs things that can't be installed. god damn it ubuntu pos
<petemc> ray__: doesnt work with ndiswrappper
<Gigi> jstrodtb I updated from 5.10 to 6.06 and was a mess... save your config files, download 6.10 format and go on and start over... at the end, you will do it... so dont waste time and do it from now :P
<ray__> petemc: doh!
<Dr_willis> senur_alex,  the rar/unrar tools are in the repositories - you dont need to download those...
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: you should just do a new install.. its not that hard to backup
<IdleOne> senur_alex, use synaptic it's in the repos
<jstrodtb> config files....?
<IndyGunFreak> which you should have backups anyways
<jstrodtb> honestly, i've never gotten int he guts of linux
<Dr_willis> senur_alex,  enable the proper repository and you can apt-get install them or use synaptic
<senur_alex> I can't find them in my synaptic
<jstrodtb> what needs to be backed up besides documents etc?
<Dr_willis> senur_alex,  'enable the proper repositories'
<ray__> well thanks for the help everyone, have a good day
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: all the more reason to just back up important files, and do a new install.
<Dr_willis> !info unrar-free
<ziadoz> in gparted does the /boot flag mean the partition is active?
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<james296> ok, somehow I lost the smoothness of the text by default, and I dont know how to get it back
<IdleOne> !universe | senur_alex enable universe
<ubotu> senur_alex enable universe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Gigi> jstrodtb the .mozilla/firefox folder the .evolution folder and
<Gigi> your documents
<jstrodtb> .evolution is....?
<senur_alex> I read that about the sections
<jstrodtb> bookmarks etc?
<senur_alex> hold on a sec
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: you can just export your bookmarks to a file, and back them up with your data.
<IndyGunFreak> use the export function.
<Gigi> jstrodtb .evolution is the email client, you can find in on /home/yourname folder... you must enable hidden files to view it
<IndyGunFreak> jstrodtb: if you don't know what evolution is, you probably don't need to back i tup.. :)
<IcemanV9> jstrodtb: if you cannot decide, then back up your /home/jstrodtb dir (just to be safe :)
<james296> I do NOT want to have to reinstall Ubuntu, just to get the smoothness back...
<IndyGunFreak> james296: what caused you to lose the "smoothness"
<Gigi> jstrodtb for the bookmarks... just manage bookmarks and save it.... if you have many passwords saved, just save your folder .mozilla/firefox and all the bookmarks,configs and passwordfs will go with you
<senur_alex> So should I activate Edgy security universe? Edgy backports universe? or archive universe? and should I do deb or deb-src?
<james296> Im not sure exactly, maybe when I added repositories to the sources.list Im not 100% sure though
<james296> Im really not sure how it happened
<IndyGunFreak> james296: what probs are you having?
<IdleOne> senur_alex, enable universe and multiverse if you follow that link ubotu gave you it should tell you ho
<IdleOne> w
<james296> no problems, just the text on everything look uglier than it used to
<IndyGunFreak> ?.. hmm
<IndyGunFreak> i guess i've never looked at the fine beauty of text
<IdleOne> james296, need to know what was done before you can undo it.
<IcemanV9> james296: did you update recently? if so, maybe that's what causes the font looks ugly
<IndyGunFreak> is anyone else addicted to frozen bubble?
<james296> I dont know, should I reinstall ubuntu-desktop, would that fix the problem?
<IdleOne> james296, we dont know what the problem is yet
<iniakulohhahaha> anyone can tell me what line that i should add to my iptables ( transparant proxy ) with squid.conf at sat-c.net/squid.conf and iptables at sat-c.net/iptables.txt cause i have try to add /sbin/iptables -F -t nat | /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.254:2210 the result are : working but i cant browse to anywhere.com:port
<senur_alex> I already followed and read the links that ubotu gave me, but there are mutliple universes and multiverses when I go to my mangage repositories in synaptics, and I don't which ones Ishould enable. should I enable http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy or backports or security?
<IcemanV9> james296: how do you update? you can take a look at the log. e.g. if you use aptitude, then look at /var/log/aptitude
<fuffe> is there any torrent client for ubuntu?
<knight> how can i download an asp page using wget?
<fuffe> good such
<Pici> !torrent | fuffe
<ubotu> fuffe: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<knight> !wget
<leonel> hello   where can I find Info to connect Ubuntu Edgy  to a 2wire router that has  a dhcp server  ?
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<IcemanV9> fuffe: it is installed by default
<dyrne> !easysource| senur_alex try this link
<ubotu> senur_alex try this link: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ikonia> leonel: you should just plug it in - and dhcp will offer an address for it
<fuffe> IcemanV9, Azerus default?
<leonel> ikonia: with USB ..
<senur_alex> also when I try to add the universe it says "packages in this component arn't supported. are you sure?"
<leonel> let me re do my question
<ikonia> leonel: same
<IdleOne> senur_alex, click yes
<leonel> dhclient ??
<ikonia> yup
<senur_alex> okay
<leonel> what  interface  ?
<leonel> no eth0
<leonel> only shows   lo    the  ifconfig
<senur_alex> oshould I add the deb and the deb-src?
<IcemanV9> fuffe: nope. sudo aptitude install azureus
<IdleOne> senur_alex, yes
<IndyGunFreak> I like KTorrent
<ikonia> leonel: ahhh you need to use ppp
<leonel> ikonia:  the router  does the auth  to de  dsl provider   and  the router has a dhcpserver
<fuffe> cemanV9, wtf? I thought it was apt-get..
<leonel> ikonia: any link or page
<leonel> ?
<IdleOne> fuffe, apt-get or aptitude
<fuffe> ok
<ikonia> leonel: sorry - not off the top of my head
<IcemanV9> fuffe: OR sudo apt-get install azureus (same thing)
<fuffe> is there any reason for not using apt-get?
<IcemanV9> fuffe: just preference
<IdleOne> fuffe, aptitude tracks dependencies a little better sometimes
<senur_alex> Thank you guys SO MUCH
<IdleOne> senur_alex, np
<senur_alex> that totally cleared things up and made things work
<fuffe> why not implement that better functionality in apt-get then?
<con-man_> senur_alex:  thats why I love this channel
<rjefferson> has anyone ever configured avahi?
<IdleOne> because apt-get is better at other things
<oxigen> can i get similar gui for bittorrent in ubuntu?  http://www.bittorrent.com/images/client/btscrn_full_5_0_6.png
<rjefferson> (zeroconf my ass)
<james296> heres one different thing I noticed from the terminal...
<james296> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<IdleOne> !ohmy rjefferson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy rjefferson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<senur_alex> Its really hard being a first time linux user from windows, it seems awesome but I just don't know any of the lingo or what things are... itslike learning a new language
<IdleOne> !ohmy | rjefferson
<ubotu> rjefferson: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rjefferson> did i use bad language?
<IdleOne> senur_alex, great isnt it?
<IdleOne> rjefferson, you did
<senur_alex> 1/2 great 1/2 terrifing
<rjefferson> ok.
<fuffe> whats the best video-editing program for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu?
<oxigen> fuffe: blender
<petemc> blender does video editing?
<Pici> oxigen: Last I checked, blender was a 3d rendering suite, not a video editor
<IdleOne> senur_alex, the terrifying part is what makes it great 
<fuffe> isn't blender 3d edting?
<petemc> kino or cinelarra are the only two i can think of
<oxigen> it's also video editor
<slyfox> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/287/730#comment-730
<slyfox> I mean Has anyone successfuly synced their phonebook with their mobile phone via bluetooth? Help.
<senur_alex> I don't know, I really like to know how to make things work/install tihngs I find... its frustrating when people talk about widgets and compiling programs and things liike that which I just don't understand
<fuffe> oxigen, doesn it have all functions that windows editor have + is easy to use?
<kelsin> yeah blender is often referred to as a compositor, depends on what you're doing whether it will be good for it or not
<IdleOne> senur_alex, next time you see a program you want to try out check in synaptic first to see if it's there
<oxigen> fuffe: it's not easy to use
<Kilroo> 800x600 is...brutal...
<fuffe> ok, but at least I prefer to use an application in what it's meant to be used for.
<senur_alex> yeah I like synaptic a LOT, but once it didn'twork, I was lost in the forest of linux
<kane77> what can I use to convert pdf to ps?
<fuffe> I don't want to use a video editing program where I can use Photoshop
<IdleOne> senur_alex, good chance it is and if it isnt then you can always ask  in here for help on compiling. btw you might want to sudo aptitude install build-essential ( or look for it in synaptic ) it will help you alot with compiling
<tenco> what script spawns this process: "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg" ?
<gmz> does anyone one have tutorial for installing Ubuntu on vmware?
<fuffe> any real simple, feature rich video editing program for linux
<fuffe> ?
<IdleOne> fuffe, search in synaptic 
<oxigen> fuffe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software#Open_software
<fuffe> I mean ubuntu
<Pici> fuffe: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#43
<senur_alex> hmmmm
<fuffe> Thanks everybody!
<eagles0513875> how do i enable opengl i have the ati x11 driver installed rebooted machine but it is still saying that its indirect
<senur_alex> I've installed the unrar-free thng through synaptic,but it says its not in my root...
<klimraamkosie> I want to make myself part of the "uucp" group, but it doesn't display in the user/group management, how do I do it?
<Pici> fuffe: If you are looking for something specifically for Ubuntu, check the repositories
<oxigen> guy what about bittorent i dont know how to use this bs with gui??
<oxigen> *guys
<oxigen> :)
<eagles0513875> oxigen use azureus its an easy bit torrent
<Pici> !torrent | oxigen
<ubotu> oxigen: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<eagles0513875> its really easy to config and use
<eagles0513875> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oxigen> Pici: thanks
<IdleOne> senur_alex, ?? it's not in your root?
<tenco> what script spawns this process: "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg" ?
<eagles0513875> anybody know much bout open gl
<tenco> it doesnt run, too ?-\
<tenco> i tried it
<Pici> senur_alex: What are you trying to run?
<gmz>   member:ubotu  does anyone one have tutorial for installing Ubuntu on vmware?
<senur_alex> Well, I have a comicbook here, its .cbr
<senur_alex> and nothing will open it
<oxigen> Pici: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html is broken btw
<Pici> oxigen: Thanks
<senur_alex> it says it needs to unrar it
<rael> !Ubotu restricted formats
<senur_alex> so I got that but it says it didn't put it in my root or something
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> senur_alex, right click and extract the file
<Pici> !comix
<ubotu> comix: GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 146 kB, installed size 956 kB
<IdleOne> Pici, :P cool
<eagles0513875> i need help enabling open gl can anyone assist
<eMaX> ne1 here knows why the performance / power daemon applet in the kde kicker would constantly show one given cpu frequency (like 800 MHz on my system)
<IdleOne> Pici, how do you pronounce your nick? I read it as peachy
<senur_alex> itdoesn't give me thatoption
<Pici> IdleOne: like the computer: pc
<Fire_sly> hi to all
<IdleOne> Pici, hehe ok
<Pici> IdleOne: And you're the second person to make the peachy comparison
<Fire_sly> how can i have a grub boot image like this: http://primates.ximian.com/~jimmac/stuff/nld10/empty-spaces/grub/empty-spaces-mockup.png ?
<rael> !ubotu restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> Pici, it must be my latin based language background I read phoneticaly
<Gigi> one hard question... this was hard... how can I install an HP All in one Printer/Scanner ?
<ikonia> Fire_sly: 1.) thats an image mockup 2.) you need to patch the heck out of grub
<ikonia> Gigi: plug it in and use cups
<senur_alex> I tired to ope it with this program I got on synaptic COMIX "GTK Comic Book Viewer
<senur_alex> Comix is a comic book viewer. It reads zip, rar, tar, tar.gz and
<senur_alex> tar.bz2 archives (often called .cbz, .cbr and .cbt) as well as
<senur_alex> normal image files. It is written in Python and has a simple user
<senur_alex> interface using PyGTK."  But that says "could not find the unrar executable. please install if you wish to open rar archives"
<Fire_sly> sorry but i'm italian.. what does "mockup" mean?
<Gigi> ikonia where is cups
<lemonsCC> ikonia: how can we get to something sexy like that?
<Gigi> is plugged in
<IdleOne> senur_alex, install comix from synaptic it should open that .cbr file
<ikonia> Gigi:  you install it
<Gigi> ok
<lemonsCC> Fire_sly: its a proposed idea
<IdleOne> err nm
<ikonia> lemonsCC: its pointless - but you just apply a load of grub patches
<Alam_Ubuntu> System Menu, Admin, Printing, New Printer icon
<Fire_sly> and.. the "heck out" what means?
<Gigi> ikonia how? I search cubs on synaptics and doesn't appear
<Pici> senur_alex: you need unrar, not unrar-free
<senur_alex> oh
<ikonia> Gigi: make sure you have all the repo's enabled
<lemonsCC> ikonia: but i want my 10 seconds of boot menu to be pretty =P
<senur_alex> andthat costs money right?
<ikonia> lemonsCC: get patching
<IdleOne> senur_alex, wrong
<lemonsCC> lol
<Gigi> ikonia I think that I have them... multiverse, universe... etc
<Pici> senur_alex: You'll need all the repos installed
<senur_alex> repos?
<gmz> Pici: do you have a tutorial for installing Ubuntu on vmware?
<senur_alex> I thought I just got all of those
<lemonsCC> lilo is graphical, but not like that
<gmz> or with vmware
<Fire_sly> ikonia..
<ikonia> what ?
<Fire_sly> <Fire_sly> and.. the "heck out" what means?
<quintin> How do I show my home folder on my desktop?
<Pici> gmz: A tutorial? Nope, sorry.  You should be able to run the livecd install in a vmware session though.
<lemonsCC> Fire_sly: he means you need to do a lot of work
<ikonia> Fire_sly: apply patches
<Gigi> cubs-pdf is :)
<lemonsCC> it takes the same amount of time to download fawn herd-4 as it does to burn it....lol
* tbf wonders what marketing stunt would be needed to make epiphany the default browser of ubuntu but keep the firefox branding mark wories about
<gmz> ok thank
<gmz> thanks.
<tbf> firefox not having tags (topics) for its bookmarks just isn't good enough for fixing bug #1
* lemonsCC pinches tbf "time to wake up"
<gnomefreak> tbf: its already been thought of and it doesnt seem it will happen for a while it was denied for feisty and edgy
<cpare> hello
<Quintin> tbf: laff.  get real
<GionnyBoss> I installed SWAT to configure a Samba server, but if I try to go on localhost:901 on my web browser I can't connect to it. Can anybody help me, please?
<tbf> gnomefreak: so we have to find some better marketing stunt
<Quintin> GionnyBoss: inetd is crap.  just edit the conf file
<gnomefreak> tbf: this isnt the channel for this topic either
<Quintin> gnomefreak: fix my gnome problem, freak.
<tbf> quintin: well what? the bookmark system of firefox is not usable.
<Fire_sly> i have a boot screen like that: http://www.pcentraide.com/tutoriel/dual-boot/dual-boot-linux-windows-7.jpg how can i make it some more pretty?
<Pici> hehe
<Quintin> tbf: er, it works fine for me.
<GionnyBoss> Quintin: ok thanks
<tbf> quintin: geek - if you manage to organize your bookmarks in folders
<gnomefreak> tbf: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lemonsCC> !lilo | Fire_sly
<ubotu> Fire_sly: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Quintin> tbf: the search function works
<Quintin> is there a recommended way for cleaning unused kernels?
<IdleOne> Fire_sly, how much time do you spend looking at the boot screen?
<tbf> quintin: great: so you search for the exact title of your bookmark
<Fire_sly> 1 or 2 seconds :P
<ray_> hey, I'm having some trouble connecting to my windows computer. Can anyone help?
<lemonsCC> IdleOne: eyecandy is eyecandy.....
<IdleOne> ahhh well then this is a vital issue
<mzuverink> Is there a proggy that converts .avi's to dvd, and shrinks them to fit on a 4.7 gig dvd?
<Quintin> tbf: I search for 1 word that I know will be in the title.
<Fire_sly> IdleOne, yes!
<IcemanV9> Quintin: yes. sudo aptitude remove linux-image-xxxxx
<gnomefreak> tbf: and Quintin move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jaycie-away> can anyone tell me where to read onlkine how to connect with dialup to 6.06
<Quintin> IcemanV9: I meant something to automatically remove them all.  I normally use apt, yes
<Gigi> what do I need to do to minimice gaim in the tray and not as a window?
<Quintin> jaycie-away: buy a real modem
<Fire_sly> mzuverink try "divx to dvd" on google
<nowhere> How can I fix sound sync problems with games? Dapper / nForce2 / Tremulous?
<IdleOne> Fire_sly, you can try re-writing grub so it shows you pretty pictures or something for the 3 seconds you see it working
<mzuverink> Fire_sly, kk
<ray_> I can't connect to my windows computer on any level, RDP,  PING... nothing
<ray_> the windows machine is up and online
<jaycie-away> Quintin wht? i have one and have network. wireless but this is new to me
<gnomefreak> Quintin: if your gonna comment to users asking for help be helpful
<jaycie-away> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> jaycie-away: ignore his above comment
<Quintin> jaycie-away: You can't really use a softmodem in linux
<jaycie-away> i would love for it to connect to my wireless but so far no go. i thot maybe dialup was simpler is all
* IdleOne takes gnomefreak's advice
<Quintin> gnomefreak: bite me, kthnxbie.
<IdleOne> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-133-74-18.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* IdleOne gets his camera
<IdleOne> ahhh
<ray_> lol, gj
<jaycie-away> gnomefreak seems quin is a op wanna be Laugh Out Loud
<gop> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<ray_> anyone have any ideas why I can't even ping the windows machine?
<Pici> Do not taunt gnomefreak, for he is quick to anger.
<Pici> ;)
<quintin_> wtf is that all about?
<IdleOne> ban evader
<lemonsCC> lol
<IdleOne> lol
<tenco> rotfl
* lemonsCC waits for it
<jaycie-away> gnomefreak i thot if there were docs online to read i would try that
<Pici> Fire_sly: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/ : Warning, this COULD break your system, but you asked for it.
<quintin_> jaycie-away: Are you saying you want to sahre your internet connection somehow?  I don't understand you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-133-75-24.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<cpare> Hello all
<ray_> jeez, I can't even connect to my router
<gop> what the best ppc distro beside ubuntu
<ray_> no route to host
<ray_> how am I even online if that's the case?
<shatrat> gop, yellow dog linux and gentoo are the best supported PPC distros I believe
<Pici> gop: Theres Yellow Dog
<nowhere> nowhere
<levander> Does rythmbox use OSS or ALSA?
<jaycie-away> gnomefreak i will put 6.10on when i get a hard copy soon.. my iso would not work but 6.06 did and i have and airnet usb wireless adpter
<nowhere> Does anybody know how to fix sound sync issues that appear in games?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<IcemanV9> ray_: it would be better if you can check to see if win32 box is connected to network (ipconfig in cmd)
<gop> will I be able to mount my other ext3 partion if I installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Quintin?Riis]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gop> gentoo on a new hd
<jaycie-away> Iceman me?
<ray_> IcemanV9: it's on the network
<ray_> I have an ip assigned my dhcp
<IcemanV9> ray_: can win32 ping your ubuntu box?
<ray_> by*
<ray_> lets check, brb
<ray_> nope
<IcemanV9> jaycie-away: sorry? i wasn't typing to ya. (did I?)
<jaycie-away> no IcemanV9 my error
<Ayabara> what can I use to join multiple mpeg files or multiple avi files together?
<IcemanV9> jaycie-away: ok. just making sure i did not ignore ya. :)
<ray_> this is really strange, I'm connected to the right network
<Pici> Ayabara: Try avidemux
<jaycie> i thot it was very hard to do a wireless so not sure of my options
<ray_> same subnet mask and all that
<laguilar> hello all
<IcemanV9> ray_: hm. okay. router is doing something with local networking.
<ray_> but I can't access the router, or any other machine on the network, and the other machines can't access this machine
<ray_> should I reset the router?
<Ayabara> Pici, thanks
<laguilar> what's new? Routing problems?
<ray_> seems so
<IcemanV9> ray_: if you cannot access the router, then it might be a good idea to reset it. (i have done it before)
<dyrne> Ayabara: are they stand alone files or just like parts of a movie thats been broken up?
<ray_> brb, lets see what happens when I reset it
<nero> quick question- I am a long time fedora/redhat user, but am thinking of giving ubuntu a try.  I have noticed that there is a desktop and a server version.  I do both desktop (web development) and light serving (web/php/mysql for said web dev).  If I go with the desktop version, is it still easy to install the server apps?
<jaycie> gnomefreak is there anything online that may help me figure out how to connect to net with 6.16
<clitsey> can anyone help me out with a beryl issue?
<gnomefreak> jaycie: the network manager not being helpful?
<laguilar> what's the problem clitsey
<dyrne> nero: the server install is basically just a stripped desktop install sans gui.
<Torahteen> Hello all
<jaycie> gnomefreak i can try that but i know NOTING how to put in what it asks *s*
<nero> dyrne, great.. so the desktop install is ready/can install apache/mysql/php etc?
<Ayabara> dyrne, parts of a movie broken up to stand alone files :-)
<dyrne> nero: yeah. same repos packages etc
<nero> (just want to make sure before I bite the bullet ;) )
<nero> Great.. thanks dyrne! :
<gnomefreak> jaycie: with dail up im not too sure i havent used dail up in many years
<nero> :)
<ray_> hmm, same problem
<gnomefreak> jaycie: and never used it with linux
<ray_> I'm using ndiswrapper, could that be an issue?
<clitsey> when i run beryl-xgl --use-copy, i get this: "Checking for XComposite extension : failed"
<dyrne> Ayabara: the above recommendation then :)
<jaycie> gnomefreak do u use wireless with it?
<Torahteen> Hey guys, I've got wireless issues
<rael> thank you so much, found what i needed...
<gnomefreak> nope
<rael> spk soon
<rael> bye
<IcemanV9> ray_: can you access the router by wired, not wireless?
<ray_> I'm gonna plug in and check
<IcemanV9> ray_: good idea, dude :)
<Ayabara> dyrne, ok. to join mpeg files as well?
<gnomefreak> jaycie: cant use wireless i live out in middle of nowhere (i would never stay connected)
<jaycie> i don't see a network mgr only networking and network tools under administration
<Torahteen> Hey guys, has anyone here had any luck with Linksys wireless?
<kyle999999999999> i just downloaded firefox 2 but i don't know how to install it as i'm new to linux, can somebody help?
<nowhere> Does anybody know how to fix sound sync issues that appear in games?
<ray_> yes, I can
<ray_> that's very strange
<shatrat> kyle999999999999, dont install frm the package from mozilla, it's in the backports repository
<gnomefreak> networking in networkmanager iirc (just different name)
<jaycie> Torahteen lol me too
<shatrat> !backports | kyle999999999999
<ubotu> kyle999999999999: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Torahteen> You've done it jaycie?
<gnomefreak> shatrat: there isnt any firefox in backports
<clitsey> when i run "beryl-xgl --use-copy", i get this: "Checking for XComposite extension : failed"
<shatrat> gnomefreak, seriously?
<gnomefreak> shatrat: not allowed to backport it
<IcemanV9> ray_: good. check out all options and see if all boxes can talk to each other.
<jaycie> gnomefreak sohow would u suggest i get online?
<Spartacus> Can anyone give me a good suggestion for a graphics card to use with ubuntu and cedega?
<ray_> where would I go to check that?
<Ayabara> dyrne, Pici, isn't there a command line tool to join mpeg files?
<shatrat> Spartacus, nvidia.  8800 if you can afford it
<gnomefreak> jaycie: dont know maybe someone else in here can help more
<lemonsCC> ffmpeg...maybe?
<jaycie> gnomefreak ok thanks
<Torahteen> jaycie You have used linksys?
<jaycie> i have it Torahteen
<Spartacus> shatrat, any specific company though? I'm having trouble finding out which are compatible
<clitsey> can anyone help me with beryl?
<Torahteen> jaycie Ok, one minute
<ray_> I'm just trying to mount a shared folder
<jaycie> but not adapter by them just router
<IcemanV9> ray_: well. it could be anything. you'll have to play with it 'til all machines can talk to each other.
<nowhere> Who can help me? I have asked the question like 30 times during last 48 hours but nobody seems to know?  How can I fix sound sync issues?
<gnomefreak> shatrat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<lemonsCC> lol
<kyle999999999999> i don't get it???  infact, i don't get any of this ubuntu thing at all...  u mean to say that all the programs that are already on this ubuntu update themselfs sort of thing???
<lemonsCC> !umbotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umbotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> shatrat: the example explains firefox ;)
<ray_> IcemanV9: I don't even know where to start
<lemonsCC> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shatrat> Spartacus, you mean manufacturer? That makes no difference, try and get one with a good reputation.  Just make sure to get an nvidia chipset cause the ati drivers are terrible
<ray_> wirelessly I'm connected to the right network
<shatrat> Spartacus, evga has a really good rep for customer support thoug
<kelsin> kyle999999999999: yes, linux package management is a beautiful thing, any program you install (through ubuntu packages) will also update itself
<Spartacus> shatrat, ah, okay. I thought some weren't because I saw an auction where someone said the card wouldn't work with their linux
<kyle999999999999> that's awesome man
<IcemanV9> ray_: can you ping win32 box now?
<ray_> yes
<jaycie> Torahteen u use linksys wireless router?
<lemonsCC> kyle999999999999: why so many 9's?
<kyle999999999999> no idea???  because i'm in a good mood lol
<IcemanV9> ray_: ah! then try RDP
<ray_> rdp works when I'm plugged in
<lemonsCC> lol
<ray_> if I unplug and connect to the wireless network, I can't access anything on the network
<shatrat> kyle999999999999, you should round up to kyle10
<Torahteen> Jacie I'm trying to
<Torahteen> Jacie this computer I'm using is Ubuntu and is hardwired to the router
<IcemanV9> ray_: ok. you'll need to find out why on the router. linksys or d-link?
<ray_> linksys
<kyle999999999999> another thing i need to ask, why is my monitor hurting my eyes now i'm funny this linux thing?  it's in the right hz and resolution?
<Torahteen> My other computer has a wireless card installed, and ubuntu does recognize it, but won't connect
<kyle999999999999> *running
<kyle999999999999> *funny?
<jaycie> Torahteen bout the same as me
<lemonsCC> Torahteen: what is the other comp?  windows? mac?
<jaycie> xp is easy but UGH
<Torahteen> I have it configured properly, and I activate it, but can't get online
<Torahteen> It's a dualboot with Windows and Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> ray_: i could do it on wireless with linksys. i didn't do anything special on the router. why don't you check the security page | wireless tab
<Torahteen> The windows side works great, but won't work in Ubuntu
<kyle999999999999> do u think i need to install the right driver for my graphics card?
<jaycie> Torahteen i think its hard to do wireless wiht ubuntu
<lemonsCC> Torahteen: you are connecting how?  directly to the router?
<jaycie> hm
<lemonsCC> wireless nvm
<arkanjul> Hello - hoping someone would have a bit of spare time to help me with Beryl on Dapper.
<shatrat> kyle999999999999, thats likely.  msg ubotu nvidia or ati and you will get a link to the binary driver how to
<Torahteen> Well... I'm trying to connect wirelessly
<jaycie> me too lemonsCC
<HejGuy> hey, how can i get kernel 2.6.20 on edgy?
<lemonsCC> !beryl arkanjul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl arkanjul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> !beryl | arkanjul
<ubotu> arkanjul: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shatrat> arkanjul, upgrade to edgy if you want any help with beryl.
<arkanjul> Thanks ubotu
<lemonsCC> arkanjul: ubotu is a computer FYI.. =P
<arkanjul> Shatrat - is it hard to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<arkanjul> lol
<arkanjul> awesome
<lemonsCC> lol
<arkanjul> <---- noob
<Pici> !upgrade | arkanjul
<ubotu> arkanjul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IcemanV9> HejGuy: you'll have to compile it manually OR wait until feisty comes out in April
<jaycie> lemonsCC i have an xp system not wireless. server. and am tryin to use old dell desktop with 6.06 wireless
<Grindar> does anyone have the link to make a usb livedrive?
<arkanjul> I just swapped from win xp to linux this morning - having a BLAST
<lemonsCC> jaycie: i thought Torahteen and i were having the same issue
<jaycie> Grindar what is a livedrive?
<kyle999999999999> i use an ati 128mb graphics card, what site do i need to get it from?  and how do i install it lol
<Torahteen> Lemons, do you suppose the using my Linksys Wireless-G USB Adapter would work better?
<jaycie> ah i think me too lemonsCC sorry
<Torahteen> oh
<Grindar> may also be called a persistent drive?
<lemonsCC> lemonsCC: try it...cant hurt right?
<Torahteen> Lol, who's got the answer?!
<Torahteen> I guess
<IcemanV9> !ati | kyle999999999999
<ubotu> kyle999999999999: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arkanjul> Ok - IcemanV9 - then since i dont have the know how to compile myself - do you know of a decent GNOME themne with some eyecandy that would work on dapper?
<nowhere> That worked for me.
<kyle999999999999> k
<Torahteen> I'll have to try ndiswrapper with it
<shatrat> !upgrade | arkanjul it's not hard
<ubotu> arkanjul it's not hard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lemonsCC> Torahteen: if it does nothing unplug it
<Torahteen> Ok
<Torahteen> BTW, the light on my card isn't lighting up
<Torahteen> Even after activating it
<lemonsCC> well there was that one time when time stopped because of a usb device =P
<jaycie> are there no help files online for this stuff?
<Torahteen> Hehe, that's another thing... on the computer I'm on now, I can't seem to use USB devices...
<Torahteen> Maybe USB flash drives don't work
<Torahteen> Anyway, I'll try the USB out
<IcemanV9> arkanjul: i wasn't typing to ya, but you can check it out at gnome-look.org. you might like something to jazzy up your theme. :)
<lemonsCC> jaycie: for what studd
<lemonsCC> stuff*
<HejGuy> IcemanCZ, can i use debian's kernel?
<jaycie> to get online with wireless lemonsCC
<lemonsCC> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaycie> cool ty
<lemonsCC> =P
<lemonsCC> start there
<arkanjul> I went to that site - was trying to figure out what themes would work on what.. I have ubuntu 6.06 - Gnome - so would i try and install gtk2 themes?
<jaycie> i will go read thanks lemonsCC
<jaycie> bye
<lemonsCC> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> bye*
<IcemanV9> HejGuy: bad idea; debian & ubuntu doesn't mix well
<lemonsCC> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> grrr
<HejGuy> IcemanCZ, what about feisty?
<IcemanV9> !kernel | HejGuy
<ubotu> HejGuy: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<shatrat> arkanjul, you want metacity themes for the window borders in gnome, and gtk2 themes for the buttons and titles and sliders and stuff for gtk apps
<lemonsCC> any way to run dos on ubuntu?
<lemonsCC> or an emulator
<arkanjul> thanks Shatrat
<gordonjcp> lemonsCC: dosbox
<dyrne> arkanjul: i normally just tar xfvz theme.tar.gz then move the directory it creates like sudo mv theme/ /usr/share/themes/ if thats whate youre asking. gtk2 should work the most common error is pixmags which means you need to sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk-engines-pixmap
<lemonsCC> gordonjcp: duh...the obvious wins again
<lemonsCC> thanks
<IcemanV9> HejGuy: if you have a spare box (or in vm), then you can play with feisty
<HejGuy> LemonsCC, wine has dos
<arkanjul> dyrne copying and pasting that thanks
<lemonsCC> HejGuy: wine is a PITA
<shatrat> arkanjul, but if oure interested in using beryl and bleeding edge stuff like that, you might want to upgrade to edgy before you do too much customization
<tlhiv> i just updated to the latest (SVN) version of beryl and my cairo-dock hides itself and won't reveal itself again
<arkanjul> I am a bit afraid that edgy will be too well "edgy" for my limited linux knowledge
<HejGuy> IcemanCZ, i had been playing with feisty until they messed up bcm43xx :(
<kyle999999999999> i don't get how to do any of this, there seems to be alot of writing about stuff i don't understand???  isn't there just a link to where i can download it and install it
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: harsh nick name
<HejGuy> kyle999999999999, ?
<Grindar> I found a link to what I needed, but thanks for listening!
<lemonsCC> he doesnt like CLI....kill him
<kyle999999999999> i've got to here
<kyle999999999999> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<IcemanV9> HejGuy: heh. feisty is not stable yet.
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: and whats the problem (apart from your silly long nickname)
<kyle999999999999> i don't know how to install it?
<lemonsCC> ^ firefox2
<HejGuy> IcemanCZ, i know, but it runs surprisingly smooth on good days
* clever stabs lemonsCC for lacking access to my bot
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: follow the instructions
<shatrat> kyle999999999999, thats why there is a how-to, read it, it explains it better than we can in IRC
<kyle999999999999> is it hard?
<lemonsCC> clever: huh?
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: depends if you know linux
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: only you can answer that
<kyle999999999999> i don't know it at all
<clever> ^ is a triger for one of the scripts i made
<Gigi> why some software such amule or skype doesn't minimice to tray like it did on 6.06?
<lemonsCC> oh lol
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: then you may struggle - take you're time and really read hats written and you'll be fine
<IcemanV9> kyle999999999999: it is easy when you follow the instructions. i used it to get my ati card up and running.
<lemonsCC> i was pointing up ^ there
<fuffe> I know a movie in google video that I want to edit with FFmpeg.. how to do it?
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: if you have quesitons, ask and people will help
<lemonsCC> what bot is yours?
<kyle999999999999> k
<dasrot> can someone here help me make it so I can see empty FAT32 and ext3 partitions I made
<dasrot> ?
* lemonsCC rubs the stab...grrr
<soho> fuffe; editing movies cannot be done with ffmpeg afaik
* IcemanV9 wonders if there is a screencast on how to install ati driver??
<dasrot> I made them in GPart... but cant see them
<clever> lemonsCC one i made for accessing mythtv
<ikonia> dasrot: mount them
<lemonsCC> cool
<dasrot> is there a program to do that... or do I have to do it in terminal
<dasrot> this is my first time with linux
<kyle999999999999> the reason i put this on my computer is cos i've heard too many storys about microsoft and i didn't like what i heard
<fuffe> soho, ok but with any FOSS video editing software then
<kyle999999999999> so i put this on
<ikonia> !mount >dasrot
<dyrne> dasrot: did you format them? sudo fdisk -l  show them?
<kyle999999999999> and now my head hurts lol
<soho> fuffe; take a look at the program avidemux
<fuffe> what software would that be?
<dasrot> yes... shows up in sudo fdisk -l
<fuffe> ok
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: don't listen to stories - believe what you know
<ikonia> !mount >dasrot
<lemonsCC> kyle999999999999: freespire is an easy linux distro to use
<lemonsCC> !freespire
<dasrot> k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freespire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> darn it ubotu!!!
<fuffe> soho, can you edit google videos with it?
<gordonjcp> soho: you can trim videos; that's about it.
<hume> i got a problem with an encrypted partition in feisty - I am not prompted to type passphrase during boot - anyone knows what to do?
<arkanjul> how well do ubuntu and mandriva stack up for stability, speed, and ease of use?
<ikonia> hume: fesity questions in #ubuntu+1
<dasrot> like... !mount /dev/hda5 ?
<Gigi> why some software such amule or skype doesn't minimice to tray like it did on 6.06? What can I do?
<soho> fuffe; which codec do googlevideos use?
<IcemanV9> hume:  ask in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<ikonia> !mount >dasrot
<soho> gordonjcp; yes
<duckdown> Hi all. Sorry, feel like a dork for asking this, but I can't seem to make wget download an entire directory anymore.  A friend uploaded a bunch of audio files to a folder for me in a URL like http://www.test.com/myfiles/audio and I have tried 'wget http://www.test.com/myfiles/audio' but the stupid thing just keeps downloading a little index.html file and nothing else!  I tried doing 'wget (url)/*.mp3' and it says Wildcards not suppor
<ikonia> Gigi: live with it
<dasrot> well I typed in !mount
<duckdown> ted!  Help!
<fuffe> soho, they use their own, I believe
<ikonia> dasrot: read the pm
<ikonia> !mount >dasrot
<Gigi> lol\
<dasrot> then a bunch of stuff I dont under stand comes up
<PopcornAlchemist> #list
<shatrat> arkanjul, they're both linux.  stability is going to depend on what applications and hardware you have more than the distro.  as for ease of use, I think ubuntu is about the easiest out there right now.
<dasrot> oh I see
<ikonia> dasrot: read the stuff that comes up
<Euphoria_> hi all
<sharperguy> @42
<fuffe> http://video.google.com/playerdownload
<Euphoria_> im have just one question: im have a 2GB memory, how much is good swap memory?
<dasrot> /dev/hda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<soho> fuffe; i don't know exactly, maybe you have to convert the video before you can edit it
<lemonsCC> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dasrot> not sure what that means
<ikonia> Euphoria_: 2.5gb
<ikonia> Euphoria_: 3gb
<arkanjul> shatrat so - are the issues folks are having with beryl due to low end hardware?  I have a p4 3ghz 2 gig system with 256M ATI x1600 card - so I should be able to handle the requirements easily right?
<dasrot> and I used GParted
<ikonia> dasrot: that means the /dev/hda6 is ext3 and mounted on /
<dyrne> Euphoria_: if its a lappy and you like hibernate i usually recommend swap = ram  but i rarely to it myself.
<Euphoria_> 4ikonia, thx soo much, in contiue my install
<shatrat> arkanjul, well, the ati proprietary drivers are pretty far behind the times compared to nvidia or open source, so it would be a bit of a hassle getting it going on your setup
<ikonia> Euphoria_: no problem
<Euphoria_> dyrne, ok thx
<arkanjul> hmmm - so i should hook up the open source ati drivers?
<dasrot> I need to mount /hda3 and 4
<dasrot> !mount doesnt mention either
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Norf-ubu> hi, small niggle, I have an SB Live 5.1 card installed, yet the mixer shows 2 devices, 1) SB Live 5.1 (Alsa) and 2) Sigmatel - my question is, how do I disable the sigmatel ?
<shatrat> arkanjul, there are plenty of guides though, I got beryl going on an ati card in about an hour
<kyle999999999999> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, this is hard
<arkanjul> on which version on linux
<ikonia> dasrot: mount $device_file $mount_point
<dasrot> oh dear god
<ikonia> dasrot: mount /dev/sda5 /tmp for example
<arkanjul> LOL - how do you PM someone?
<dyrne> kyle999999999999: what is? :)
<dasrot> so... /tmp is what I want to call it?
<Sapristi> Hi folks. I'm fiddling around with a vnc-contact from a client to a server. Ubuntu on both. I haven't started up anything special on the server, the command vncviewer 192.168.1.102:1 kicks up a login-screen just fine on the client.  But, when I boot  the server in *console mode* I get a nasty grey screen (the only thing not running on the server is gdm). I realize I have to start something...
<Sapristi> ...else on the server - but what?
<ikonia> kyle999999999999: any chance you can shorten your nick
<dasrot> or does that have to be something specific
<shatrat> arkanjul, depends on your client I guess. In xchat you can right click their name or use /msg personsnick message text here
<ikonia> dasrot: you can call the mount point what you want
<ikonia> dasrot: you call it where you want to mount it
<dasrot> k
<FakeOutdoorsman> i need to move 40 gigs of jpg files from server A to server B.  I was thinking of using rsync.  Any ideas/suggestions?
<dasrot> ill give it a whirl
<ikonia> FakeOutdoorsman: sounds good
<EmxBA> what's an easiest way to make a online radio that'll stream music on myip:someport?
<kyleloveslinux> changed it
<ikonia> kyleloveslinux: a little better
<ikonia> kyleloveslinux: thank you
<Sapristi> And folks, I *do* want to run the server in console mode. And I want a graphical UI to it on the client...
<IcemanV9> FakeOutdoorsman: perfect
<dasrot> mount: only root can do that
<ikonia> dasrot: use sudo
<dasrot> k
<ikonia> Sapristi: whats the problem then
<eagles0513875> i just installed the proprietary linux ati driver from my radeon 200m xpress but for some reason when i do glxinfo   under the mesa3d section it still says that the open gl is indirect
<yell0w> EmxBA, icecast
<htmljunkie> have web dev questions? join #webdiner
<eagles0513875> !ati
<dasrot> says my mount point does not exist
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sapristi> The problem is the grey scren when I issue the vncviewr-command to the server in console mode
<ikonia> dasrot: you have to make it
<arkanjul> Shatrat it says I IM'd you - but did you get it?
<EmxBA> ok, yell0w
<kyleloveslinux> well i'm reading these instructions but i'm not getting it, maybe i'm just think?  on windows u would just look for the driver and install it and done
<slippyr4> dasrot: a mount point is just an empty directory. use mkdir or sudo mkdir
<yell0w> EmxBA,  or shoutcast
<ikonia> htmljunkie: why advertise that fact - its nothing to do with ubuntu and we are not talking about web development
<dasrot> k
<Sapristi> ikonia: The vncviewer works fine if gdm is running on the server - but it doesn't when the server is in console mode
<FakeOutdoorsman> ok.  rsync it is.  thanks for the input.
<ikonia> Sapristi: as it has nothing to export ?
<apalmieri> hello folks
<shatrat> arkanjul, nope, I think you need to register to do that on freenode. just join #shatrat
<apalmieri> whats the best anti-virus for an Ubuntu workstation?
<dasrot> hmmm
<apalmieri> im having a hell of a time getting kaspersky to work on it
<shatrat> arkanjul, or #ubuntu-effects if it is about compiz or beryl or what hve you
<yell0w> EmxBA, let me know if it works for you, i got icecast + darkice working together, but then stuck at mixer part
<dasrot> heres what I typed... not sure if it even did anything
<dasrot> sudo mkdir /FAT
<apalmieri> anyone got kaspersky to work on Ubuntu?
<dasrot> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /FAT
<Sapristi> ikonia: Might be - but that's what I'm trying to figure out. You see - I read a post that said that you don't have to have an X-session running on the server, in order to get the GUI on the client.
<shatrat> apalmieri, just so you know, you dont need an anti-virus unless youre scanning emails on an email server or something.  theres not much to scan for for linux
<ikonia> Sapristi: yeah you should be right on that
<apalmieri> shatrat: our linux workstations live with another XP/2000 workstations
<apalmieri> we need an anti-virus.
<Pici> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<shatrat> apalmieri, well...the xp and win2k workstations need AV, why run it on the ubuntu workstation?
<lmosher> I'm in a very loud environment right now and I'm trying to watch a movie but I can't hear it. Both my PCM and main volume are all the way up, as well as in mplayer. Any way to boost the audio further?
<apalmieri> to avoid malware and other maliscious stuff on the ubuntu box
<Sapristi> ikonia: Hope so :) But, I don't get a GUI across - just a nasty grey screen when gdm is taken away from rc2.d. So I wonder, should there be some other daemons running on the server?
<Spartacus> shatrat, can you check your messages? I wanted to see if a card would work
<shatrat> Spartacus, you need to register to PM people on freenode, check #ubuntu-effects or #shatrat
<ikonia> Sapristi: the fact that it only wokrs when gdm is running suggests its trying to export a running display rather than export and run one on your local display
<ikonia> if you see what I mean
<dasrot> ok... it says its mounted
<Spartacus> ah, registered on another server :/
<Spartacus> shatrat, http://cgi.ebay.com/EVGA-Geforce-6200-256-AGP-Nvidia-almost-new-No-Res_W0QQitemZ330092087401QQihZ014QQcategoryZ40161QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem , would this work?
<dasrot> aha... i see
<Gigi> how can I install an additional desktop enviorement and how can I select one or other?
<kyleloveslinux> my eyes are killing me, my head is starting to hurt
<ikonia> Gigi: use apt to installl
<Sapristi> ikonia: Yeah, I kinda get you. What should I do about it? Any settings I can fiddle with?
<shatrat> Spartacus, for gaming it would be a little slow on newer games, it would work though.
<dyrne> Gigi: click 'sessions' button at login screen
<Spartacus> okay, thanks
<Spartacus> can run all I need
<shatrat> Spartacus, for the price it would be ok
<dasrot> ikonia: thanks
<Spartacus> thanks for your help
<Gigi> ikonia thanks
<kyleloveslinux> should i just take out my graphics card and use the intergrated one?
<kyleloveslinux> will that solve it?
<lmosher> I'm in a very loud environment right now and I'm trying to watch a movie but I can't hear it. Both my PCM and main volume are all the way up, as well as in mplayer. Any way to boost the audio further?
<apalmieri> has anyone ever run kasspersky onubuntu?
<h1st0> lmosher: there is an external amplifier setting in alsamixer.  I believe
<gus> u dont need antivirus in ubuntu apalmieri
<hokiepoker> "ooo-boon-too"? or "you-bun-tu"?
<kyleloveslinux> i'll try it anyway
<bruenig> hokiepoker, the first one
<apalmieri> gus: no virus for linux?
<gus> apalmieri, only if you want to scan mails that go to windows boxes
<bruenig> or actually, ooo bun to
<bruenig> too*
<hokiepoker> kay, thats what i thought
<hokiepoker> i correct people all the time ;)
<gus> apalmieri, no as u know it from winblows
<apalmieri> gus: well be working with .docs that will be sent to win boxes
<apalmieri> win boxes have already trend officescan
<Gigi> ikonia sudo apt-get install (what more)
<lmosher> h1st0, ALl I see is pcm and main when I run alsamixer :(
<gus> apalmieri, ok, but you dont need antivirus to protect a linux box
<CattyNebulart> I have a question, how would you compile a 32 bit librarby on a 64 bit machine? I'm assuming that I would use the '--target=' option of configure, but the details escape me, such as just what string to use as the target. Of course I might just be completly on the wrong track.
<ikonia> gigi the package name
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: no - you'd need to cross-compile x86 is a different arch than x86_^4
<Gigi> ikonia and how I know the name, what names of desktops there are?
<ikonia> Gigi: you search for it
<h1st0> lmosher: hrm... dunno
<Gigi> ikonia is too install other desktop such Gnome
<ikonia> Gigi: you search the packge list
<dasrot> is there anyway to share an external harddrive over the network that is attatched to an winxp machine?
<Kodabeans> hi everyone
<wayne_> can anyone tell me how to get the current open programs to show back up on the taskbar at the bottom of the screen in gnome?
<Gigi> ikonia but how can I search something if I don'tknow the name
<h1st0> dasrot: yes
<dasrot> or should I worry about that later when my linux skills dont suck so much
<ikonia> Gigi: browse
<CattyNebulart> ikonia isn't speifing the target crosscompiling?
<h1st0> dasrot: share the drive in windows then access it in linux as that what you trying to do?
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: no
<htmljunkie> sorry to spam all
<dasrot> yup
<Kodabeans> i'm new to linux. does anyone know where I can get drivers for an Acer Aspire 1360?
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: there is much more to it than that
<gus> dasrot, u can use samba for that
<dyrne> Kodabeans: is that a laptop?
<Kodabeans> yes
<h1st0> dasrot: well first share hte drive in windows.  Just like you normally would.  Then to access it in linux you need to enable samba.
<dyrne> Kodabeans: drivers for what?
<dasrot> k
<h1st0> !samba | dasrot
<ubotu> dasrot: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Kodabeans> Acer Aspire 1360. It's a laptop
<dasrot> cool
<dasrot> thx
<Kodabeans> I've been having trouble finding the drivers i need/where to find them
<dasrot> and I can only read/write to FAT32 and ext#?
<shatrat> Kodabeans, what drivers? video? wireless?
<gus> Kodabeans, drivers for what ?
<h1st0> Kodabeans: what specific hardware do you want drivers for?
<dasrot> actually.... I was wondering if I could format like 100+ GB in FAT32 and still be able to see it in winxp... is that possible?
<Kodabeans> Video card is priority.
<h1st0> Kodabeans: you can lspci  to show you what type of hardware is in the machine.  Then search for each driver.  however, if somethign is working now you don't need a driver.  Many drivers are already present.
<CattyNebulart> dasrot: yes.
<ikonia> dasrot: I think its limited to 32 gig on fat32
<h1st0> Kodabeans: lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> or something small like that
<dasrot> thats what I thought too
<CattyNebulart> dasrot: but fat 32 has an uper limit to it's size I forgot what it is though.
<dasrot> was wondering if thats the max it could read... or max it could format too
<h1st0> dasrot: yeah you could even have a ext3 partition shared via samba and should be able to write to it with windows xp.
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: its either 16 or 8
<Nalleman> how can I check what hardware components I have in my computer? :)
<dasrot> k
<ikonia> dasrot: its 8 or 16 gig
<h1st0> Nalleman: lspci
<gus> Nalleman, lspci
<ikonia> Nalleman: open the lid
<dasrot> I think its 32
<gus> jeje
<ikonia> dasrot: its not that big
<dasrot> o
<shatrat> dasrot, are you talking abouta storage driver?  fat32 is real bad.  I would recommend using ext3 and then using the windows ext driver from fs-driver.org to read it in windows
<wayne_> can anyone tell me how to get the current open programs to show back up on the taskbar at the bottom of the screen in gnome?
<dasrot> ok
<h1st0> shatrat: he doesn't even need that.
<ray_> anyone have any idea why XMMS won't play mp3's over a network?
<Nalleman> thanx ikonia , h1st0 amd gus
<h1st0> dasrot: you don't need to do that.
<gus> np
<dasrot> so its better to go ext3 than ntfs?
<gus> dasrot, for sure
<ikonia> dasrot: thats personal taste
<Nalleman> especially ikonia.. ;)
<h1st0> dasrot: just create he ext3 partition and then share it with samba windows should be able to write with it just like a network drive.
<Tomcat_> wayne_: Right click, Add to Panel, "Window List"
<dasrot> k
<bobd> ;quit
<kupesoft> I've set up an IP-masquerading firewall for device br0 which is a network bridge between eth1 (ethernet card attached to a hub) and ath0 (wireless access point). Everything works well except clients attached to eth1 cannot communicate (ping fails) with clients attached to ath0. The gateway can talk to both wired and wireless clients. Is this a bridging issue or a firewall issue?
<dasrot> cause I want my linux machine to be a downloader... then I want to share my stuff with xp..if that makes sense
<h1st0> dasrot: yeah here let me explain my setup.
<dasrot> like to xbox 360
<ikonia> dasrot: why not make xp just download
<ikonia> then you don't need to share
<gus> kupesoft, same subnet ?
<dasrot> hmmm
<dasrot> I could do that
<ikonia> dasrot: why make it hard
<h1st0> dasrot: I have a server with /home/public directory that I made.  Then I share the /home/public directory to everyone with samba.  Any one on my network can write and read to that directory.
<dasrot> got two computers and wanted to try out linux on one
<ikonia> dasrot: just use XP to download
<ikonia> dasrot: keep it simple
<kupesoft> gus: Yes, same subnet.
<dasrot> i heard linux was safer
<ikonia> dasrot: nope
<dasrot> not true?
<h1st0> dasrot: samba is simple here let me get you a link
<docta_v> i'm having some trouble with an upgrade of mysql
<ray_> how do I get rythmbox to play mp3?
<CattyNebulart> dasrot: according to wikipedia the maximum size of fat 32 is around 120 GB, but some microsoft tools don't work beyond 32 GB.
<dasrot> o
<dasrot> ok
<dasrot> thx
<docta_v> the init script is failing to start which is causing the package to fail to install cleanly
<ikonia> ahhh it was 32gigi - I though it was less
<docta_v> how can i tell what init script the package is trying to run?
<ikonia> docta_v: it tell you at startup whats running
<gus> kupesoft, maybe u need to set up a gateway but then u will need to have different subnets
<dasrot> this may sound stupid.. but linux wont download torrents any faster?
<CattyNebulart> so how do you crosscompile if it's more than just specifing a new target?
<ikonia> dasrot: nope
<dasrot> damn
<gus> hah
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: you need to setup a compatible envionment
<docta_v> ikonia: the only thing i can find is this: "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed."
<ikonia> docta_v: so the mysql startup script is failing
<Kodabeans> I tried lspci | grep VGA. Here is what it said: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<CattyNebulart> ikonia: you mean a 32 bit chroot?
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: no
<h1st0> dasrot: install samba and smbfs then follow these instructions to let everyone read/write on the network http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_share_public_folders_with_read.2Fwrite_permissions_.28Authentication.3DNo.29
<Kodabeans> Should I google for that driver for linux?
<ikonia> Kodabeans: if you want to
<ratbert90> is there a way to force quanta to upload to a sftp when I hit save?
<h1st0> dasrot: well it will in some instances depends on your setup
<docta_v> right but which one? in /etc/init.d there is a mysql, mysql-ndb, mysql-ndb-mgm, mysql.server
<h1st0> ikonia: it would over default xp because of QOS
<ikonia> docta_v: mysql.server
<ikonia> h1st0: it would what ?
<wayne_> Tomcat_ thanks for the info also how do i get this monitor to work at 70hz instead of 85hz?
<docta_v> ikonia: cool thanks... i'll start with that one
<h1st0> ikonia: linux would download faster versus a default xp install.
<ikonia> h1st0: no it wouldn't
<h1st0> ikonia: because of microsofts qos
<shatrat> Kodabeans, I think the S3 driver is installed by default and is open source
<ikonia> nah
<h1st0> ikonia: yes it does
<shatrat> Kodabeans, are you having trouble with quality or resolution or what?
<ikonia> I disagree
<Faithful> I have 2 nics in a box and everytime it boots it seems it is pot luck which is eth0 and which is eth1 I have set them in /etc/iftab as well but this only achieves jamming them up if they are detected wrong in the first place.
<h1st0> ikonia: their qos protocol blows and ports are limited severly in xp
<ikonia> h1st0: I still disagree
<h1st0> ikonia: okay
<ikonia> h1st0: you can argue anything - linux has weaker driver support so traffic flow is worse etc etc etc
<ikonia> h1st0: you won't see anything to the naked eye
<shatrat> ikonia, driver support for NICs?
<ikonia> in my opinion
<h1st0> ikonia: I can notice a difference in my box.
<ikonia> shatrat: yup
<shatrat> poppycock
<ikonia> shatrat: I know - I'm trying to suggest an argumentative point of view
<axa-axa> I got DVD ISO file of about 6.2 GB!? Is there a DVD larger than 4.7 GB?
<shatrat> so it would seem
<xyverz> yes
<h1st0> axa-axa: yes dual layer
<xyverz> axa-axa: dual layer
<dasrot> bah.... bittornado doesnt want to save to those partitions I mounted
<dasrot> says couldnt allocate dir
<h1st0> dasrot: what type of partition is it?
<dasrot> ext3
<shatrat> axa-axa, theyre about a buck a piece for blanks though, you can shrink it if its a video dvd using something like k9copy
<ikonia> dasrot: just use your XP install as thats what you're going to view it from - why make it hard
<h1st0> dasrot: yeah you can't write to a partition you mounted you have to share it as a network resource follow the instructions I sent you.
<axa-axa> can ordinary DVD Writer write and read to it?
<axa-axa> It's not video.
<h1st0> axa-axa: read yes write no
<dasrot> ok
<apol> hi, I'm installing feisty and when I'm installing it, at the prepare mountpoints step, it tells me "invalid mount point" and doesn't let me continue
<h1st0> axa-axa: you need a dual layer burner to write teh image.
<apol> any idea about it?
<xyverz> axa-axa: if you have a dual-layer burner, yes, you can write it.
<dasrot> any reason to keep ubuntu then?
<h1st0> axa-axa: but in linux you don't have to write the iso to use it.  You can mount iso's
<ikonia> apol: join #ubuntu+1 for fesity beta questions
<ikonia> dasrot: thats up to you
<h1st0> dasrot: yeah if you woul dlisten but oh well.
<axa-axa> Thanks for answers :)
<CattyNebulart> ikona: ok google doesn't seem o be able to help me, what else do I need to setup to crosscompile (besides 32 bit libraries, all of the ones I need I think are installed)
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: you don't even need the 32bit libs - thats the point of cross-compiling
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: you do need a copmiler thats cross-compatible though
<h1st0> dasrot: you can easily accomplish what you wanted to do.  Have one machine (linux) download to lets say /home/share and then share that folder over the network so that the XP machine can read and write it.
<CattyNebulart> ikona: isn't gcc?
<ikonia> h1st0: his XP machine is on the same box
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: if its built with multi-lib -yes
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: it can be
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: it isn't normally though
<h1st0> ikonia: well if you xp machine is on the same box then your best bet is to create a shared fat32 partition.
<ikonia> my gcc is multilib
<h1st0> dasrot: ^^^^^^^
<dasrot> welll I mean if its gonna be more of a hastle...
<ikonia> h1st0: yup - thats why I said he may as well just let XP do the downloading so he doesn't have to reboot to watch them
<h1st0> dasrot: If you are daul booting that is different then you would want a fat32 partition so that both operating systems could read and write.
<shatrat> ext3 > fat32
<h1st0> ikonia: he originaly said he had two computer one would be linux.  I think he is confused
<ikonia> h1st0: perhaps I missunderstood
<ikonia> either way - he may as well just use XP
<ikonia> as thats what he wants
<thunter> hello all. I'm trying to install amarok, but I'm getting errors with python packages. can someone help me out? more info: http://pastebin.ca/373464
<ax3> there any terminal editors that color code ruby/php syntax ?
<ikonia> ax3: vim has it
<ikonia> ax3: so does emacs
<ax3> sweet
<ax3> im using nano
<ax3> it's black and white right now lol
<Jrabbit> ax3: Gedit does too XD
<ax3> im on campus, not at home, need something i can use remotely
<Jrabbit> ax3: When you save it
<h1st0> vim is a pita
<CattyNebulart> thunter: some nessesary packages don't exist...
<ikonia> h1st0: not a fan
<CattyNebulart> thunter: try 'apt-get update'
<h1st0> ikonia: hell no who ever designed that controll scheme way back in the day was mental.  j and k etc.. for scrolling.
<MybEvil_> When I open gaim, and sign it, it automatically closes..
<ikonia> h1st0: I love it, I suppose its just what you're used to
<ikonia> 10 years - and I can't live with out it
<thunter> CattyNebulart, just did, and no change.
<ikonia> CattyNebulart: that error doesn't mean packages don't exist
<ikonia> thunter: the problem is a conflicting python script shared in 2 packages.
<thunter> ikonia, that's what I suspected. how do I fix it?
<Faithful> thunter: with stuff like that it is usually a repositories issue. Usually it is because you have a version of the failed dependancy on your system already which is newer / different.  I get around it usually by uninstalling the failed dep if it exists. apt-get update always
<ikonia> thunter: clear out the .dep in /var/cache and re-try looks like it just panic'd unpacking it
<MybEvil_> When I open gaim, and sign it, it automatically closes, anyone know why?
<socialdisorder> whats the best way for me to allow read and write on ntfs drives?
<h1st0> ikonia: also I don't see vim color coding a php file.
<ikonia> socialdisorder: ntfs write support is in beta
<ikonia> h1st0: you have to install syntax maps
<thunter> ikonia, i've removed that .deb out of the cache a few times (and also tried different repo mirrors to redownload from; using apt-get update) and still get the same problem.
<socialdisorder> i know but would like to try it
<ikonia> thunter: try clearing down the whole dir
<thunter> ok
<ikonia> socialdisorder: then try it
<socialdisorder> is ntfs-3g the only way?
<h1st0> !ntfs3g | socialdisorder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<socialdisorder> thought so, its just that there website is down
<helpmeman> how do i install my graphic card in this ubuntu thing???  the default driver is killing my eyes
<CattyNebulart> thunter: also worth trying is 'apt-get install python-sip4' which will tell you what it will remove to install it.
<dasrot> well thanks for your help guys
<Faithful> thunter: do you have a version of the failed dep already installed?
<h1st0> helpmeman: what type of card do you have?
<gus> helpmeman, what card do u have ?
<helpmeman> i've got to here so far but i don't understand
<helpmeman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<helpmeman> that's the one i need
<h1st0> helpmeman: okay well you have and ATI card?
<helpmeman> yep
<IndyGunFreak> lol, step 1 ccomplete..
<thunter> Faithful, CattyNebulart it looks like i've got two different version of python-sip installed.
<h1st0> helpmeman: okay well those sudo commands you do in a terminal
<thunter> or that I have one installed, and amarok wants a different one.
<Rayko> hello everyone
<gus> thunter, try banshee
<h1st0> helpmeman: I would follow the install from ubuntu repositories directions (easier)
<Rayko> look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please anyone help me
<Rayko> still not working
<dyrne> helpmeman: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf    does the last one say vesa or nv or what
<Rayko> i must have tried everything
<thunter> gus, is that a music player? i've been using listen, but a friend told me to try amarok. not really looking for a new player, just wanted to checkout amarok.
<Faithful> thunter: remove both, the apt-get -f install
<Faithful> thunter: remove both, then apt-get -f install
<gus> thunter, yes it's a music player
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 help please
<thunter> Faithful, if it's a dependancy of a bunch of other stuff, how do I remove all the stuff that's dependant on it as well?
<helpmeman> well i'm using a ati radeon 9400 i think
<ax3> jesus
<ax3> why can't my school have linux
<ax3> :(
<gus> thunter, for winamp llike u can try xmms or beep-media-player
<ax3> i have to remote in to do EVERYTHING
<h1st0> Rayko: you want to change <enter driver name here e.g. via82xx>  to whatever the name of the driver is that you are trying to install.
<gus> thunter, apt will do it automatically
<h1st0> Rayko: <this is text they want you to replace along with the ><>
<helpmeman> i am new to linux so i don't get this Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)
<Faithful> thunter: you don't... you just do a force remove of the single package
<dyrne> !players| thunter
<ubotu> thunter: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<helpmeman> let alone the instructions lol
<Faithful> thunter: remove all versions of the failed dep
<zorg007> privet vsem
<shatrat> helpmeman, read them.  we cant explain it any clearer in IRC.  if you have specific questions ask those
<Faithful> deb hell is nothing compared to rpm hell
<gus> Faithful, amen bro
<IdleOne> !repos | helpmeman enable universe and multiverse ( it's easy )
<ubotu> helpmeman enable universe and multiverse ( it's easy ): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Rayko> h1st0: DUH
<helpmeman> well could u give me a sort of step by step guide?
<Rayko> h1st0: i problem i had at first was that i did VIA82xx i did via82xx then and it worked, but my sound is still off!!!
<Rayko> :(
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeman, Go to System - Administration - Software Sources
<helpmeman> cos the instructions are kind of messy to someone like me
<helpmeman> k
<gpd> what is the most likely reason one of my ubuntu boxes won't auto mount usb drives or other devices?
<FunnyLookinHat> helpmeman, check all of the boxes, close
<obi_> lsmod
<NewToLinux111> Can someone help me?
<helpmeman> it doesn't have a software sources there?
<gus> NewToLinux111, shoot
<helpmeman> oooo got it
<gus> NewToLinux111, someon will answer....
<NewToLinux111> I can't seem to find the nvidia-glx-legacy module anywhere
<ikonia> NewToLinux111: they are in the non-free repo
<helpmeman> it doesn't let me check the boxes?  there's no boxes to check lol
<babu> hello guys, i am having some problem with my ubuntu connection to the internet. it was working fine, suddenly it stopped connecting to the internet one day. can anyone help me abou this?
<maxwell> USE WINDOWS VISTA, BEST OS EVER!
<maxwell> :)
<dyrne> NewToLinux111: its in multiverse
<HolyGoat> maxwell: I had a bad taste of Vista last saturday
<NewToLinux111> ohhh
<wayne_> .
<NewToLinux111> thankyou
<Faithful> maxwell: TROLL
<maxwell> :) i had bad taste of vista right now
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Faithful> WANT WOW NOW? GET Beryl.
<maxwell> fortunatelly it was vmware
<maxwell> :)
<HolyGoat> I wanted to buy a new PC, and I didn't want Vista, but the only way they could provide me with a PC without Vista was to assemble a custom PC, which would cost me an extra 150 euros
<yell0w> HolyGoat, got Dell ?
<pi_> pureftp - someone know it?
<HolyGoat> yell0w: Not even a Dell
<helpmeman> forget it
<mfienen> What is a good piece of software to incorporate WEP and WPA support into Ubuntu?
<shatrat> HolyGoat, there are lots of places that sell pre-installed linux or no-os boxes.  look elsewhere
<gilligan_> hi
<Faithful> You can buy dell without os
<maxwell> i've got it for 0,00 , and i will destroy it :)
<gilligan_> talking about Dell.... :)
<gus> HolyGoat, i think some hp come with freedos
<yell0w> HolyGoat,  i have a feeling they are coming out with pc with linux preinstalled/ or even w/o OS
<kelsin> mfienen: network-manager-gnome
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maxwell> yes it was legal
<gilligan_> anyone here installed ubuntu on a Dell with fake-RAID support?
<mfienen> gracias
<EBrEH> hi all
<pi_> hi
<pi_> pureftp?
<gilligan_> I am having some issues with grub which can't see the RAID device I guess.. can't boot
<HolyGoat> yell0w: I checked it out for about 30 minutes, spent 15 minutes on setting up an internet connection, couldn't use the Nero cd that was provided (because it didn't handle 64 bits), it didn't provide my sound card, so I installed (after clicking away 3 warning popups) a freeware ISO burner, downloaded a Linux image and moved on.
<pi_> someone can help me?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HolyGoat> shatrat: Not any computer stores I know around here that I know of. I just wanted a new, bare PC.
<EBrEH>  ?
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<yell0w> HolyGoat, good for ya, so you already got a box running ?
<concentrate> hey, has any1 ever succeeded running a game from a mounted iso image (-o loop) with cedega?
<shatrat> holycow, There are lots of online places that sell them.  System76 sells ubuntu installed desktops and laptops for example
<HolyGoat> But Vista is all gone now, happily on Ubuntu :)
<babu> if i start my firewall then my internet connectio doesn't work. can anyone help me about this?
<Faithful> I have 2 nics in a box and everytime it boots it seems it is pot luck which is eth0 and which is eth1 I have set them in /etc/iftab as well but this only achieves jamming them up if they are detected wrong in the first place.
<HolyGoat> yell0w: Yeah, no Windows here, this is my new AMD64 X2 2400 :)
<pi_> on my ftp server with pureftp the virtual users are not chrooted in their folder and they can see all of filesystem
<Faithful> HolyGoat: ATI?
<yell0w> HolyGoat, cool
<HolyGoat> Even Eclipse is running fast as hell on it
<HolyGoat> Faithful: yep
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37090 can anyone help please???
<bXi> 20:46 < ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Faithful> HolyGoat: how did you go with SB600 SATA ?
<bXi> gotta love utf8
<h1st0> pi_: you need to edit your config for pureftp
<h1st0> pi_: to lock them in their home.
<h1st0> !ru | bXi
<ubotu> bXi:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<pi_> h1st0 -> pure-ftp-mysql
<bXi> h1st0: read what i said :P
<babu> please someone help me :(
<Gigi> hi!
<ompaul> bXi, you don't need to paste what the bot says -
<pi_> hi gigi
<h1st0> bXi: ahh sry
<obi_> ~ <-- is the key
<Gigi> How can I open a rar file with Linux?
<maxwell> babu, tell me whats your problem
<obi_> unrar
<h1st0> !rar | gigi
<ubotu> gigi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<HolyGoat> Faithful: Not sure what you mean. I just 'went' I guess :)
<Gigi> ty
<ompaul> !goodbotuse > h1st0
<Rayko> h1st0: heeelp :(
<Faithful> HolyGoat: maybe it's not an ATI mobo.
<h1st0> Rayko: I don't know how to help you follow those instructions.
<babu> maxwell, my internet connection doesnt work if i start my firewall, i am using firestarted
<babu> *firestarter
<HolyGoat> Faithful: I believe it is. I'll check next time I reboot.
<thunter> Faithful, that did the trick. Thanks!
<HolyGoat> Faithful: Although that might take a while :)
<shey> Can someone assist me with a network issue? I have a Ubuntu system in my office, with a printer attached to it. I am trying to use that machine as a print server, so i can remove printers from employees desks. I installed Samba, and thought I did everything according to the wiki, but windows does not show a printer attached to the Ubuntu machine.
<gop> why is gnome breaker telling me that hdc is bussy
<HolyGoat> Oh I can probably check that with hwinfo, one sec.
<ompaul> gop, cos it is mounted
<gop> is hdc the cdrom
<zorg007>    ???
<babu> maxwell, did you get my problem?
<ompaul> !ru | zorg007
<ubotu> zorg007:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<gop> umount /dev/hdc
<gop> umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<jo__> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<maxwell> have no idea, have never used software firewall on linux
<maxwell> sry
<ompaul> gop, and what is telling you it is busy?
<gnz> Is there any problem w/ beryl after last upgrade?
<gnz> I have
<babu> :'(
<gop> uea ompaul  in gnome breaker
<obi_> exit
<vlt|home> Hello. What tool (from uni- or multiverse) can convert wav (or other audio) to mp3?
<jo__> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<docta_v> how can i tell what package owns a given file?
<Faithful> shey: you need to get the printer running in cups!
<gop> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<gop> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resou
<gus> gnz, i think yes at least with my ati card
<shey> Faithful: I printed a test page and it went thru just fine.
<ompaul> gop, ehh  apt-cache search gnome | grep breaker gives no results
<gnz> gus, I use nvidia driver not xgl nor aiglx
<Gigi> lol
<Gigi> in the other comp I made it harder
<Faithful> shey: have a look in smb.conf then
<Gigi> cool
<Gigi> :)
<gop> err ompaul  gnome baker
<gop> wrong spelling
<ompaul> !enter > Gigi
<Thor4> e
<Gigi> Ok Sry
<jo__> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gop> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<shey> Faithful: it looks exactly like the wiki said.
<babu> hi, when i tried to run a c program, i get an error of not gettin "stdio.h" library files, can anyone tell me how can i solve that?\
<ompaul> gop, I know what that is, are you burning at the moment?
<Faithful> shey: you could always just allow subnet printing to cups
<gop> nope
<gop> but I want to
<shatrat> babu, are you trying to cmopile it? you will need the build-essential package
<Faithful> shey: and you restarted samba
<ompaul> gop, so have you put a CD in there?
<shey> Faithful: and how do I do that? is there a wiki on that topic?
<babu> shatrat, ok
<shey> Faithful: yes, restarted smbd and cupsys
<gop> yea
<gop> the cd is in the tray ready to burn
<gop> blank
<ompaul> HymnToSleep, come on - nick changing in here?
<HymnToSleep> sorry, wrong network :p
<funpop> anyone got mupen64 workin ?
<Faithful> shey: put your smb.conf in a pastebin
<ompaul> gop, so you use gnomebaker then by dragging and dropping either an image into the bottom half of the window or putting files in there
<HolyGoat> Faithful: Oh, it's an ASUS.
<HymnToLife> (sorry again)
<gop> yes
<HolyGoat> My graphics card is an ATI :)
<gop> using tool menu and picked cd image to burn
<ompaul> someone is getting lagged
<gnz> Anyone know why beryl dont show any popup or menu?
<jo__> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Solarion> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> gop, just use alt and tab to check for other applicaitons that might be locking the device
<gop> nothing
<ompaul> gop, if nothing is mounting is, and it is waiting to be burnt and gnomebaker is giving out, I would kill off the desktop session and start again but that is just me
<gop> maybe
<gop> my usb thumb drive
<gop> ompaul,  k
<funpop> is here a channel for game-issues ?
<Noshare> how do i list online ircops?
<yell0w> Noshare, /stats p
<jo__> funpop: go to under xchat, network>channels>filter: typ what you seraching for and wait
<funpop> ok
<shey> ughh
<shey> pastebin is down
<shey> does ubuntu have a default pastebin?
<Gigi> Soon will be my 2nd aniversary without using Microsoft :D  Yesterday I bought a PC and the first "on" with the Ubuntu CD on the drive :P
<shatrat> Gigi, where did you buy it from?
<poningru> !pastebin | shedi
<ubotu> shedi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<poningru> !pastebin | shey
<ubotu> shey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gigi> From CompUSA it cames with Vista Home Premium.  A Core Duo with 4 gigs of RAM and 400GB HD
<Gigi> From CompUSA it cames with Vista Home Premium.  A Core Duo with 4 gigs of RAM and 400GB HD - shatrat
<Noshare> yell0w: thanks
<HeyGuy> Gigi, call them and demand your M$ tax back
<yell0w> Noshare, np
<shey> Faithful: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7684/
<Gigi> Heyguy yeah, I know!  It's very unfair!!!!!!!!!
<HeyGuy> Gigi, if you deny the M$ EULA it's in your right to get your money back
<AlexC_> Morning all,
<HeyGuy> so go complain!
<HeyGuy> :)
<Gigi> HeyGuy how I do that?
<isofunk> Hi
<isofunk> you tell me ;)
<AlexC_> Hi,
<Gigi> HeyGuy really I can get those bucks on the trash back?
<HeyGuy> Gigi, yes
<shatrat> Gigi, well, was the pc made by Compusa or is it an HP or something?  talk to the manufacturer.  People have gotten their money back from Dell, its worth a try
<Gigi> shatrat is a Gateway
<HeyGuy> It's your legal right
<AlexC_> Gigi: you can legally get a refund. It is stated in the Legal EULA that comes with Windows XP/Vista. The law is on _your_ side,
<mfienen> With network-manager-gnome, how do I get it to connect to networks?  I installed the package, and the icon shows up in the tray after restarting, but so does my other network icon, and I don't see any way to configure it beyond enabling or disabling it
<dyrne> Gigi: of course bureaucracy is on theirs
<Gigi> cool, I find it out how to do it
<AlexC_> Gigi: if they refuse, fight and don't give up. You will get it if you fight. If they say it comes bundled with the laptop then say "software bundling is illegal so I could sue you over that"
<HeyGuy> how much does a vista OEM stand in? $100-200?
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: roughly yes,
<kelsin> you need to remove the interfaces from /etc/network/interfaces that you want network manage to manage
<AlexC_> Gigi: laptop or desktop, sorry I assumed laptop :P
<Faithful> shey: browseable = no in printers section
<shatrat> HeyGuy, keep in mind that the copy you got was subsidised by adware preinstalled and that you didnt get a full install disk, you probably wont get that much back if you get any at all
<shey> =o
<Gigi> AlexC_ desktop :P I'm bored of laptops :P
<AlexC_> Gigi: hehe,
<sayers> How come when I minimize stuff it doesn't go into the system tray. XChat is known to do that
<kelsin> mfienen: for exmaple, I removed from /etc/network/interfaces my eth1 (my wireless card) and eth0 (my ethernet) but left lo (the loopback device)
<Gigi> thanks! never thought that I could refund M$ junk
<HeyGuy> shatrat, that doesn't matter
<maax> good evening is someone from launchpad there ?
<AlexC_> sayers: applications minimize to the window tray, only a few apps go to system tray, Gaim for example
<mfienen> okay
<mfienen> I'll try that out
<mfienen> Their documentation was sorta crappy
<shatrat> HeyGuy, well, they can only refund what was paid for it, and I guarantee that the full retail price wasnt charged for the vista cd key that went on your machine
<kelsin> mfienen: agreed :)
<eat_books> hey. can anyone please help me install screenlets?
<sayers> AlexC_ Yes. but XChat i thought did
<Gigi> sayers click on add to pannel, then add Windows List
<AlexC_> sayers: nope, never done it for me
<Gigi> sayers, I mean, right click on the bar and then select Add to panel... and select Windows List
<HeyGuy> shatrat, they can refund what it they paid for it and what they got form 3. party software
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: no they can;t
<mfienen> What about wlan0?  Is that associated with the wireless LAN connection too?
<HeyGuy> AlexC_,  after danish law they can ;)
<sayers> okay
<HeyGuy> or shall
<Williams1> hello
<shey> FaithfulL: still nothing.
<Gigi> HeyGuy would be awesome for me, this pc came with 3 months office 3 months mcaffee... a lot of junk more and of course... Vista Home Premium
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: Take Dell for example. They have a closed deal with Microsoft so they get a Vista license for far less than we can. Dell can not tell us what they pay for it, because it's against the contract they made with Microsoft. So, as they can not give you a price for what they paid - you get the price of a full OEM
<Williams1> MODERATORS ARE WANTED IN EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: if they say "Well give you $10, that's what we paid" ... they will get in big trouble with Microsoft
<AlexC_> s/well/we'll
<AlexC_> Gigi: Home Premium hey ... could get quite a refund for that! Go for it! go fight!
<Gigi> AlexC cool :D then I'll buy 2 extra DDR2 Rams... to make 5 (I can do up to 8... it comes with 8slots... lol)
<HeyGuy> AlexC_, yes, but they cant only pay 50% because 4. party software "paid" for the rest
<HeyGuy> 3.*
<texas_john> alexc_: as we say in texas: If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin'.
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: the cost of a vista license is included in the laptop, if it's included in the price you get the price refunded.
<AlexC_> s/laptop/computer
<Gigi> BrB
<ompaul> hi there       vista is offtopic       -- just thought you might be interested
<nullboy> think Dell will end up using ubuntu?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. I'm just woundering one thing. Is there any alternative program that can connect to Ventrillo servers since there is no Ventrilo linux client avalible?
<AlexC_> ompaul: true true :P sorry
<ompaul> nullboy, that is more a matter for #ubuntu-offtopic
<EdgEy> Matic`Makovec, works under wine with some fiddling
<AlexC_> ompaul: not that much going on here (for once!) anyway hehe
<Matic`Makovec> EdgEy, everything works okay?
<EdgEy> seemed okay to me
<nullboy> ...
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, great
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks
<HeyGuy> nullboy, no ubuntu has no commercial bussnes module
<HeyGuy> modul
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: it offers paid commercial support
<nullboy> HeyGuy: thanks for answering
<linux_kid> I kinda corrupted my NTFS partition.  I'm gonna boot the Live CD and try to mount it there.  What command should I use (its on /dev/sda1)
<HeyGuy> AlexC_,  yes but theres no one that they can blame if everything goes to the shitter
<ompaul> AlexC_, ubuntu != canonical and canonical != ubuntu
<ompaul> HeyGuy, mind the lanaguage please
<HeyGuy> AlexC_, there HP does only say that are talking to novel and redhat
<HeyGuy> ompaul, sorry :)
<AlexC_> ompaul: true, but Canonical offer paid commercial support for Ubuntu,
<ompaul> AlexC_, not the same thing
<ompaul> and not a support question :)
<Gigi> back
<ompaul> unless you want to pay canonical that is :)
<HeyGuy> heh
<blind> Okay, my monitor/computer used to do 1280x1024 resolution. One day there was a power outtage. When I turned my computer back on, my xorg was borked. I fixed it, correcting the horizsync and vertrefresh rates and adding the "1280x1024" resolution where I was supposed to. I restarted X but I still can't get into 1280x1024... why not? :[
<marshall> hey guys, anybody here have a sony ericsson w810?
<AlexC_> ompaul: true ... but like said before for some reason this place isn't busy tonight! but I understand, I'll shutup now hehe
* Karintoh away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde:18:20,page:on] 
<h1st0> blind: you may want to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any errors
<Gigi> MY monitor can be 1440 x 900... how can I make that? I only get 1024x768
<cafuego_> Karintoh-Away: Please don't seta way status/nick changes in this channel.
<docta_v> i had some problems with my mysql init script so i deleted it and reinstalled the package
<ompaul> blind, no idea - do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restart X
<docta_v> but it didn't re-install /etc/init.d/mysql
<blind> I tried that, too, ompaul
<HeyGuy> blind, you added the resolution for the right color dept
<HeyGuy> ?
<docta_v> can someone tell me what package provides /etc/init.d/mysql?
<blind> HeyGuy: i added it for all of them
<h1st0> docta_v: mysql
<Nergar> what can i use to search my ubuntu box? like google search
<dyrne> !fixres | Gigi
<ubotu> Gigi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AlexC_> docta_v: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql (or what ever package it is )
<cafuego_> docta_v: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-seerver[tab] 
<docta_v> cool thanks
<cables> Way back when, when I installed Edgy, I unfortunately used Automatix. If I use the Automatix uninstaller to reverse my changes and then remove Automatix, will my system be as good as new?
<linux_kid> How Do I mount /dev/sda1 ????????
<blind> No errors except font errors.
<blind> linux_kid: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<cafuego_> they question marks have blinded me!
<Zoolie> hello all
<AlexC_> Hi,
<h1st0> !mount | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dyrne> linux_kid: assuming its not ntfs
<ompaul> cables, well you saw how good it installed - work out how good it nmight be at cleaning up after itself from that :)
<linux_kid> dyrne: it is ntfs
<AlexC_> !ntfs | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<h1st0> linux_kid: but basically sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/linux_kid/mount or whever you want it.
<ompaul> AlexC_, use >
<linux_kid> dyrne: but I only need read only
<dyrne> linux_kid: sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Zoolie> anyone can send a link to the list of the feisty fawn's new features? not tha launchpad one,maybe one that i can send to a windows fan to tell him what the newest ubuntu knows.
<cables> ompaul, arrghh. What's the best way to get it the he11 off my computer?
<AlexC_> ompaul: I know it's a new rule, kinda, but I tend not to use it as a lot of the time (from my expirance) users don't know they have recieved the new PM, and so doing it in here they can see it easily
<Nergar> anyone??
<babu> my computer is not connecting to the internet, can anyone help me?
<h1st0> babu: what type of network card do you have?  or internet connection?
<dyrne> linux_kid: you need to change /etc/fstab for it to auto mount from now on though. it needs at least the umask=000,defaults  under options
<ompaul> AlexC_, I find it effective :)
<Matic`Makovec> Err...how can I get root permission on the Live distro of Ubuntu? I mean what's the password? :o
<linux_kid> dyrne: i killed the partition in a resize and I just want to try to restore some of the files
<mfienen> Is 64-bit Ubuntu ready for prime time?  I have tried running the LiveCD a couple times, but it bombs out.  Makes me worry that I might not want to worry about it.
<AlexC_> !sudo | Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<babu> h1st0, i installed ununtu in my IBM laptop. but it was working. but some day before i installed firewall after that its not working
<Zoolie> anyone can send a link to the list of the feisty fawn's new features? not tha launchpad one,maybe one that i can send to a windows fan to tell him what the newest ubuntu knows.
<Matic`Makovec> Sudo is soooo unsexy
<AlexC_> Matic`Makovec: hum, actually - good question :P But why would you want to?
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks AlexC_
<Matic`Makovec> I need root permission for mounting something
<skywalker> when I try to watch a movie with my defult browser it tells me no totem plug in
<AlexC_> Matic`Makovec: I'm not sure what the default users password is, though ... so sudo may not work? unless the password is just blank?
<Wibble-> Hi - I've got ubuntu 6.10 and I've been trying to install the nvidia drivers (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29) but it fails with "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" when I try to modprobe the driver
<docta_v> cafuego_: hmm no dice
<Matic`Makovec> AlexC_, password isn't blank and sudo does work, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !multimedia | skywalker
<ubotu> skywalker: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Matic`Makovec> Kinda..
<AlexC_> Matic`Makovec: what is the password for the LiveCD user, then?
<Matic`Makovec> I wish I'd know that
<Matic`Makovec> I don't know the password, that is my problem
<skywalker> thanks ubotu
<babu> h1st0, any idea?
<eck> AlexC_: you can set it with passwd
<dwight> how do i open to a specific line number using vim/vi?
<AlexC_> Matic`Makovec: yeah that's what I thought after I said use sudo
<eck> it should log you on without it
<Soccer5555> i have done something incredibly stupid
<Soccer5555> i have deleted all my taskbars
<ompaul> Matic`Makovec, sudo works we use it and don't support those who don't sudo mount partition as_mount_point -- or system adminstration disks
<Soccer5555> for xfce
<AlexC_> eck: yeah I know that, but Matic`Makovec wants to use Sudo on live CD ... what password would he use?
<Zoolie> anyone can send a link to the list of the feisty fawn's new features? not tha launchpad one,maybe one that i can send to a windows fan to tell him what the newest ubuntu knows.
<Soccer5555> and i would like them back
<eck> my guess is that sudo is configured to run without a password on the live cd
<AlexC_> !ubuntu+1 | Zoolie
<h1st0> babu: uninstall or configure the firewall properly
<ubotu> Zoolie: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> Matic`Makovec, it has been worked out - it works
<eck> or that a VT is logged in as root
<ompaul> !goodbotuse > AlexC_
<babu> h1st0, now can i uninstall that? i dont want to use that anymore
<h1st0> babu: maybe someone on the forums could help you configure the firewall
<AlexC_> ompaul: like I said before :P
<Matic`Makovec> ompaul, what exactly?
<Zoolie> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<g333k_work> Hello how can I install ubuntu in all my network pcs having the CD in one of my servers?
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah well, I can't acess that folder in which I mounted that drive now anyway
<klimraamkosie> I need help, I did the follwing "sudo usermod -G uucp myusername".  So it removed me from all the groups that I belonged to.  How do I fix it?
<babu> h1st0, i want to uninstall it, do you have any idea?
<ompaul> Matic`Makovec, what format was that partition?
<Zoolie> thx
<AlexC_> ompaul: you've just sent me a PM now ... but I didn't know you sent me one, why? because it's not easy to see and plus I have that menu hidden! This is why I use | not > beacuse not all users will know they recived a PM
<eck> klimraamkosie: i think /etc/group- is a backup
<dwight> how do i open a file to a specific line number using vim/vi?
<dyrne> klimraamkosie: yeah you need to tell it all the groups like group1,group2,group3
<Matic`Makovec> Awh, good point ompaul. It was NTFS from previous winblows installation
<eck> next time use gpasswd -a
<ompaul> Matic`Makovec, umount it and then
<klimraamkosie> eck: how do I recover it?
<ompaul> !ntfs > Matic`Makovec
<dyrne> klimraamkosie: easiest way is to just edit /etc/group with a text editor and put your name in whatever group
<g333k_work> Hello how can I install ubuntu in all my network pcs having the CD in one of my servers?
<eck> copy the information for your user
<ompaul> Matic`Makovec, read the message from the bot
<AlexC_> !repeat | g333k_work
<ubotu> g333k_work: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks ompaul
<blind> No issues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but my screen res still won't work. Any other suggestions?
<klimraamkosie> I don't know which groups i belonged to
<Matic`Makovec> Yes, I'm reading it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eck> /etc/group- is plaintext
<klimraamkosie> :)
<klimraamkosie> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !install >  g333k_work   ( g333k_work please read the message from the bot)
<klimraamkosie> eck: I can't open it.
<eck> you need to be root
<klimraamkosie> i did a sudo gedit /etc/group-
<Proghead> Anyone here have deluge as a torrent client?
<ompaul> klimraamkosie, to see what groups you are a member of do "id"
<klimraamkosie> just does nothing
<dyrne> Proghead: yeah
<klimraamkosie> just uucp
<eck> klimraamkosie: uh, try sudo grep your_user_name /etc/group-
<bigjohntoday> I have a question, so far every distribution and flavor of linux has been unable to run on my PC, intel core2 duo with 1 gig ram, matrox G550 pciE video card with a SATA HD and DVD LG rom will ubuntu work, everything else keeps giving me various errors!
<klimraamkosie> k
<klimraamkosie> no output
<sayers> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129363-c,linux/article.html
<dyrne> klimraamkosie: its /etc/group not group- :)
<ompaul> klimraamkosie, uucp is not ubuntu group
<eck> dyrne: group- is the backup, no?
<klimraamkosie> i realized this a bit late :)
<klimraamkosie> but I can't sudo
<HeyGuy> bigjohntoday, ubuntu works with core2doe
<Proghead> dyrne I don't know how to install it so if you remember how you have maybe you can explain me
<dyrne> eck: appearantly. i didnt know that :)
<klimraamkosie> and there is no other user
<eck> klimraamkosie: worst case you boot into single user mode
<dyrne> Proghead: in edgy and feisty its in repo
<IndyGunFreak> klimraamkosie: why can't you sudo?
<klimraamkosie> it doesn't want to "su" for some reason
<klimraamkosie> because of the group i'm in i'm thinking.
<dyrne> Proghead: sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<AlexC_> bigjohntoday: there is a major bug with a JMIcron IDE/SATA Controller and the Linux Kernel, it means that Linux may not even boot, or may not even install. There have been reports that updating you're BIOS to the latest version fixes this big bug
<IndyGunFreak> klimraamkosie: ubuntu doesn't use su
<klimraamkosie> don't know what else it could be
<klimraamkosie> yeah thought so
<bigjohntoday> HeyGuy: i am so stumped at this moment i tell you  nothing is working with my pc, and no one is able to resolve this issue
<klimraamkosie> that would have helped now though
<klimraamkosie> how do I boot into single user mode?
<AlexC_> !enter | klimraamkosie
<ubotu> klimraamkosie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bigjohntoday> AlexC this is interesting
<bigjohntoday> and how would I know if my board is affected?
<eck> i think the rescue mode in grub is set to boot into single user
<ompaul> klimraamkosie, as the machine reboots - do this - press esc and eidt the grub command add the word "single" to the long line
<AlexC_> bigjohntoday: I gave up and brought a new motherboard in the end haha! Bit of an expensive solution, though. Erm ... hold on, let me a get a link
<klimraamkosie> ok i'll do that thanks
<AlexC_> bigjohntoday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<HeyGuy> bigjohntoday, what errors do you get?, everything should work, but i'm not sure about 3d in the video card
<sebrock> how long can filenames be on Fat32?
<eck> off the top of my head, i think 256 characters with path
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: no, there is a big bug with JMIcron IDE/SATA Controllers (found on many Core 2 Duo motherboards) that means Linux can not even boot or install.
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: it's belived to be fixed in the latest BIOS updates for a users motherboard,
<bigjohntoday> this is the error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<bigjohntoday> and I think AlexC might be right
<bigjohntoday> no OS will load
<bigjohntoday> and no OS iwll install
<AlexC_> bigjohntoday: yep, I had that as well, Ubuntu, Fedora, Gentoo, Slackware ... none would work.
<mfienen> Is 64-bit Ubuntu ready for prime time?  I have tried running the LiveCD a couple times, but it bombs out.  Makes me worry that I might not want to worry about it.
<HeyGuy> AlexC_, really my mates core2doh works fine
<bigjohntoday> Alexc: Finally Someone who has shared this problem
<bigjohntoday> AlexC: did you have an intel board by any chance that cuased that issue?
<AlexC_> HeyGuy: oh yeah, some motherboards that have support for Core 2 Duo don't use the JMicron IDE/SATA Controller. So they will work fine, but many motherboards do have the JMIicron controller
<AlexC_> bigjohntoday: my motherboard that had the problem was Abit AB9 Pro ... I gave up after 2 weeks and brought a Abit AW9D-Max
<AlexC_> mfienen: if it doesn't work for you ... then use the i386 (32 bit). I would advise 32bit over 64bit anyway,
<bigjohntoday> AlexC: well my board is a intel board well that page you gave me is exactly the issues I am seeing so I will attempt a BIOS flash and maybe togle some of thesettings within the BIOS... right now I am attempting to Install windows (booo) just to see if the video card is the issue because at the current moment I am left in the blue!
<AlexC_> bigjohntoday: you'll probably find Windows installs fine, doubt it's video card as even when I installed Arch Linux (which has no GUI by default) didn't work,
<Bsims> Why isn't discover installed automaticaly?
<robbiev> hey all. I have 32bin ubuntu installed on my machine with 4gigs of ram and the kernel is telling me that I only have 3 gigs of ram. Any ideas?
<nemesis> nas
<HeyGuy> !discover
<ubotu> discover: hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 716 kB
<AlexC_> Anyway, I've gotta go - bye all! good luck with getting it working, bigjohntoday - you may find this helpful as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234706 bye!
<Bsims> HeyGuy: what does ubuntu use instead?
<eck> robbiev: you need to configure the kernel to use > 4GB of ram
<eck> try the server kernel
<xtknight> what's that program you use to track I/O/memory/etc accesses from a program?  stat something?
<bigjohntoday> AlexC: it is an isue with the jmicron as you said
<bigjohntoday> thanks a million
<robbiev> eck, I thought the ubuntu kernel had that on by default
<Husse> sall all
<Husse> help me pls
<eck> robbiev: i'm kind of surprised that it doesn't (but I've never used ubuntu on a system with that much ram)
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Husse> pls paste in pastebin your sources.list for ubuntu
<xtknight> Husse: stock Edgy installation?
<Husse> yes
<Bsims> What does ubuntu use instead of discover, I don't want any conflicts
<Husse> pls
<eck> i think it needs to be compiled into the kernel though, so i doubt you can enable it without replacing the kernel
<tealson> Are there any know issues with xorg and fglrx 8.28.8 on a mobility 9200, I cant get it working, the error logs are empty but the tft gets a strange gradient and gets brighter and brighter
<Husse> xtknight you help me?
<Husse> :D
<xtknight> Husse: well i've got universe and what not enabled.  but ill post it
<AndrewB> !BCM4306
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4306 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Husse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7692/
<Husse> tnx
<Husse> :*
<poningru> !bcm | AndrewB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bogaurd> hmm, i'm having troubles starting irexec when i login
<poningru> gaah
<Bogaurd> if i run irexec --daemon it works fine
<xtknight> keyword bcm43xx
<Bogaurd> but if i add that to the startup programs, it doesnt start :S
<poningru> nope doesnt work either
<k31th> Any of you guys use Postgrey or any other greylisting? Basically I want to know if postgrey supports auto whitelisting
<AndrewB> poningru: thanks :)
<poningru> that reminds me
<poningru> AndrewB: hold on let m eget you the link
<Husse> man
<tokin> hmm...oddly enough my ubuntu went to edubuntu ;D
<Husse> xtknight .this sources is oficial?
<White_Lightning> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> AndrewB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<HeyGuy> AndrewB apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter should fix all you problems
<HeyGuy> al least if you have edgy
<HeyGuy> at*
<ra21vi> hi, i got a problem in my ubuntu-edgy
<VSpike> can anyone point me to some info about kernel packages in ubuntu?  I'd like to remove the kernels I'm not using but i'm not sure which packages to remove
<bigjohntoday> so HeyGuy: it seems that their is a JMicron / PATA controller issue that is causing these errors
<White_Lightning> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<HeyGuy> VSpike, linux-image
<ra21vi> when i do apt-get or any installatoion/update/remove, it shows error about the python-minimal
<MrRio_> VSpike: Do uname -a
<MrRio_> VSpike, Then you can remove the ones your not on now
<eck> ra21vi: what is the error?
<bigjohntoday> I will attempt to do a network install of the OS and disconnect all IDE drives that I have leaving only a SATA driove if it works then that is the issue if not back to the drawing board
<HeyGuy> bigjohntoday, yea, is it fixed in the latest bios update=
<HeyGuy> ?
<ra21vi> eck: umm, let me check the error and tell u
<bigjohntoday> HeyGuy: Well I still got to search that, gimme a few mins to find out
<HeyGuy> kk
<poningru> cafuego: ping
<profoX`> so... I use pbuilder to set up a build env, and it tells me "I: Retrieving Release" without more info.. should I just keep waiting? It's been like that for 15 minutes now
<Lice> I deleted my /etc/sudoers and then i put it back and now i get this error: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Lice> anyone know how to fix?
<rmd_> Lice, change the mode.
<HeyGuy> chmod
<profoX`> I know pbuilder kan take some time to download the environment, but still.. i don't see nog progress bar or anything..
<eck> Lice: man chmod
<suprememilo> hey
<fortran01> Does the PPC image of ubuntu-server 6.06 support both 32-bit and 64-bit versions? Thanks
<Lice> chmod 0440 sudoers?
<VSpike> OK, so I'm on 2.6.17-11-generic... but "dpkg-query -l | grep kernel" gives a whole load of items..
<rmd_> Lice, either search Google or "man chmod" to learn about chmod, it's a really useful utility.
<suprememilo> anyone here ever installed a live version on an Ipod shuffle?
<eck> VSpike: that's because the package is called linux-image-generic, or something like that
<rmd_> suprememilo, my guess is that would destroy the software on the unit.
<VSpike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7694/
<dal_> hi
<robbiev> eck, I just checked the kernel config file ubunutu uses and the memory is set for 4 gigs.
<dbprog> Hi there, is anyone familiar with the launchpad platform ?
<ra21vi> eck: ok here it is, when i did sudo apt-get install apache, it downloaded the stuffs and then
<VSpike> it's reasonable to remove the 386 kernel, right?
<eck> robbiev: yeah, but i think userspace applications can only see 3G unless you have 64 bit memory
<ra21vi> eck: Preconfiguring packages ...
<ra21vi> Setting up python2.4-minimal (2.4.4~c1-0ubuntu1) ...
<ra21vi> eck: Linking and byte-compiling packages for runtime python2.4...
<rmd_> !pastebin | ra21vi
<ubotu> ra21vi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lice> Great rmd_ !! THX
<rmd_> woops.. thought you were still going
<ra21vi> eck: then some errors with codes and in main() block
<ra21vi> eck: ValueError: error parsing Python-Version attribute
<HeyGuy> ra21vi, feisty?
<eck> ra21vi: pastebin the errors
<ra21vi> HeyGuy: edgy
<ra21vi> eck: ok
<eck> robbiev: we have servers at work with 4G of memory, and they have the same issue if the kernel is just set to use 4G of address space
<Lice> rmd_ is it possible to make a folder viewable by its owner?
<eck> if you bump it up, the problem goes away
<Iced_Kirby> What are the chances of Partitioning corrupting your files on the existing drive?
<dyrne> Lice: only by its owner?
<Lice> yes
<petemc> Iced_Kirby: it can happen
<eck> Iced_Kirby: zero, partition modifies the partition table
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: slim - but possible
<dyrne> Lice: chmod 700 directory/
<Peshk0`> hello
<Lice> really?
<dyrne> Lice: i do that on all my /home/username  usually
<White_Lightning> hmm, anyone have vncviewer expirience?
<Iced_Kirby> If I defragment my drive, it the chance even slimmer?
<robbiev> eck, so you reccomend bumping the setting up to the 64gig mark?
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: not really
<eck> robbiev: yes
<Iced_Kirby> Somebody told me defragmenting can help Partitioning
<dyrne> Lice: dont sudo chmod though :)
<ikonia> it can speed things up a little
<eck> Iced_Kirby: i think you are talking about resizing partitions
<eck> that is not the same thing as partitioning
<Lice> why not?
<Iced_Kirby> eck: Sorry, I mean resizing partitions
<Lice> i run a program with root rights and i only want it to be able to view the folder
<White_Lightning> when I run vncviewer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -fullscreen it works properly, but I can't pull up the vnc viewer popup window or close vncviewer without using the system manager on my other monitor, how do I fix that?
<Lice> dyrne ohh now i get it :P
<Iced_Kirby> Going to install Ubuntu, laters
<eck> Iced_Kirby: to resize a partition it needs to be defragmented in the sense that all of the files at the end of the partition need to be moved to the beginning
<eck> normally the resizing tool will take care of that for you
<Iced_Kirby> eck: Every single file?
<robbiev> eck, I'll try it out. What about the "User address space size"? I assume that is the ram that userspace can use. It is set for 1 gig, perhaps if I up it to 2 gigs it will help.
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: yes
<bimberi> White_Lightning: does F8 bring up the manager? (it does in the Windows version)
<eck> Iced_Kirby: if you want to make the drive 20% smaller, all the data in the last 20% needs to be moved over
<ikonia> Iced_Kirby: the docs on ubuntu.com explain the process
<eck> robbiev: i'm not really sure
<Iced_Kirby> eck: Okay, so I don't have to run the defragmenter in windows many times to get it all at the beginning?
<robbiev> eck no prob
<Iced_Kirby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/installation/Partitioning
<eck> Iced_Kirby: gparted or what have you should take care of it
<poningru> actually guys the resizing tools for ntfs, ext etc. will take care of it
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37090
<Rayko> can anyone help me on that
<Rayko> sound problem
<Rayko> still not fixed :(
<White_Lightning> when I run vncviewer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -fullscreen it works properly, but I can't pull up the vnc viewer popup window or close vncviewer without using the system manager on my other monitor, how do I fix that?
<eck> in winxp the defrag tool won't actually move everything to the start of the drive anyway
<Cosine> afternoon guys
<Rayko> anyone help me please
<Rayko> :(
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<skywalker> Rayko welcome to my club
<skywalker> haha
<bimberi> White_Lightning: Did you see my question? Does F8 work?
<skywalker> I have no sound eather
<Rayko> (i sent wrong link earlier)
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 that's the right one
<Rayko> skywalker are you having the same problem?
<Lice> dyrne How do i make it viewable only by the owner nobody? :/
<skywalker> yes and I did the code as well
<Lice> kinda messed up my whole system when i wrote chmod 700 from root :p
<jeffwheeler> I'm
<jeffwheeler> * sorry, await
<White_Lightning> bimberi: sorry hit the wrong keys and restarted X... I think. And no, F8 doesn't work
<dyrne> Lice: i imagine just sudo chmod 700 directory/ && chown nobody directory/
<Cosine> Im setting up gproftpd and I get this message - Fatal: User: missing arguments on line 18 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<White_Lightning> bimberi it DOES work when it's in windowed mode but in fullscreen it does nothing
<skywalker> my sound card is no detected but in the device manger it sayes the wrong card because I looked on my chip on my motherboard
<Cosine> what do I need to do to fix it
<Lice> ok
<skywalker> so I dont know what is going on
<eck> err, i wouldn't bother with changing group/other permissions unless you are on a multiuser system
<Rayko> oh
<ra21vi> eck: hmm, pastebin is not responding over msg sbmit
<jeffwheeler> Can anybody point me to the best way to put Ubuntu on my thumb drive, and have it keep the apps I install and such (persistence, I believe)? I can't seem to find which source is best to follow.
<eck> more likely to break something than anything else
<Rayko> well can anyone help me please?
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<Rayko> :(
<Cosine> Im setting up gproftpd and I get this message - Fatal: User: missing arguments on line 18 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<Cosine> what do I need to do to fix it
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: thats not a great idea
<eck> plus on ubuntu you are normally in a group by yourself by default
<bimberi> White_Lightning: hmmk. Sorry I've no other suggestions.  I reckon that should work and it's a bug.
<jeffwheeler> ikonia: why not?
<Lice> dyrne THX!:)
<Rayko> help anyone?
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: well the boot sector won't go on the pen drive for starters
<rmd_> Cosine, have you looked at the file to see what is on line 18?
<White_Lightning> bimberi yeah that's what I thought, thanks anyway
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: youi'll have bad space restrictions
<Rayko> heeelp :(
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<ikonia> and hte pen drive will only work on one computer
<Cosine> no sir, not sure how2 to look at it
<ra21vi> eck: u there
<niklas^_> hello when i put the ubuntu cd in my cd-rom and push start - install ubuntu.. it loading.. but i cant come to the installation :(
<eck> ra21vi: use another pastebin service?
<ra21vi> eck: http://ra21vi.pastebin.com/889553
<ikonia> niklas^_: what happens when you try to install
<ra21vi> niklas^_: get the error, wat happens
<rmd_> Cosine, open a terminal and type "gksu /etc/proftpd.conf"  but dont type anything unless you have a good idea what you might be ruining.
<jeffwheeler> ikonia: boot sector won't go on there? I've already made the drive bootable with Debian... :-/
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<Rayko> please help
<Cosine> ok
<Cosine> thanks
<rmd_> err
<rmd_> wait
<Rayko> anyone please help me
<rmd_> Cosine, "gksu mousepad /etc/proftpd.conf"
<rmd_> need to put the editor in there :)
<eck> ra21vi: it is being very slow...
<Cosine> mousepad?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! I cant start amarok... terminal says: http://pastebin.se/9397 whats libgl.so1? how do i get it? seems to be gfx-driver related(?)
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: the ubuntu installer isn't as flexible as debian
<ra21vi> eck: yup, their is notice, about its performance not well
<Rayko> anyone please help me!!!
<ikonia> UbuntuN00B_HBG: libgl is opengl
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900
<rmd_> Cosine, or gedit.  Sorry.  Mousepad is Xubuntu editor.  Gedit is Ubuntu editor.
<Rayko> :(
<Rayko> please?
<Rayko> anyone?
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, i'm reading it
<ikonia> Rayko: I say your post about 30 seconds ago
<Cosine> ok
<ikonia> stop posting it
<Rayko> thank
<jeffwheeler> ikonia: hmm, okay; but will I have capser available for Debian? Isn't that how Ubuntu does persistence?
<eck> ra21vi: weird, i have never seen that problem before
<rmd_> So, replace "mousepad" with "gedit" if you're using Ubuntu
<Rayko> well
<Rayko> i need it fixed
<skywalker> lol
<eck> did you check the forums?
<Rayko> and nobody is helping
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, that's really strange...   let me look around a bit
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: no idea what capser is
<Rayko> thanks! :D
<jeffwheeler> * casper
<ra21vi> eck: means i have to run away
<ikonia> Rayko: you didn't wait longer than 30 seconds
<ikonia> !patience >rayko
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: no idea what casper is
<Rayko> sorry :)
<Rayko> won't do it again
<eck> i would try the forums or on the mailing lists, i'm sure someone has come across it before
<White_Lightning> Hey is there anyway to disconnect all the people currently vnc-ing in to your machine? Like just logging them off? Because then I could kick myself off the machine I'm vnc-ing in to and that would be a work-around for my problem
<Rayko> eck: i did, i only found bad threads without replies n stuff
<Cosine> rmd_: the error is line 18 which says user
<ra21vi> eck i tried, ... u know, due to this error, i cannt install/uninstall anything
<jeffwheeler> ikonia: it's on every Ubuntu CD; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent talks about it, also
<skywalker> hey Rayko at least it dont say this aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<ikonia> jeffwheeler: i'll read - thanks
<Rayko> yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, have you tried using different audio services?  such as alsa?
<skywalker> but my sound card is in my device manger
<Rayko> i had that after messing around with it but i reinstalled ubuntu <_<
<rmd_> Cosine, ok.  armed with this new information start Googling "proftpd.conf", or "missing arguments on line 18 of '/etc/proftpd.conf" or "GProFTP configuration"
<Rayko> what do you mean?
<eck> ra21vi: just a guess... have you tried removing that package?
<Rayko> funnylookinhat what do you mean?
<ra21vi> which one?
<skywalker> it see's my sound card but the chip set is wrong or something
<fiyawerx> hey guys.. how can you search through aptitude's 'descriptions' from a command line? it seems when i use search it just shows matches in the package name
<ra21vi> eck?
<eck> ra21vi: python2.4-minimal
<jeffwheeler> Then, does anybody else know the best way to do this? I've seen various instructions, but none of the ones I've found seem to be very good.
<ra21vi> yeah, there wre python 2.4 n 2.5 anit both minimal versions installed
<Cosine> ok, thanks for your help
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, Go to System - Preferences - Sound
<Rayko> and yeah my right speaker works, same with headphones, but my right gives this really loud and high beep like i'm in somekind of hearing test lol :p
<bigjohntoday> heyguy: you still kicking around?
<ikonia> Rayko: we know - we saw the link
<ra21vi> eck: but, i cannt remove any
<skywalker> that is funny Rayko
<rmd_> Cosine, no problemo.  If you need anything be sure to come back and ask some more.  Never know if someone might have a better answer.
<Rayko> funnylookinhat, i'm there what now
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, under the Devices tab, try selecting ALSA for sound playback and movies
<Luke> does anyone know how to add images to latex? what ubuntu package do I need?
<fxr> hi ihave a kernel patch for 2.4.28 wich adds support for my sis i2c controllers on my motherboard.. can i apply this patch to my current ubuntu kernel?
<Cosine> ok, thanks..Im sure Ill be back
<Rayko> funnylookinhat: tried it before, done it again now, not working
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, Try ESD too then
<cafuego_> fxr: Hmm, I don't think Ubuntu sues 2.4.x kernels, unles you're running something scarily old.
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, also, there should be an intel option, try that one
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia: but if amarok complains about not beeing able to open opengl, whats wrong? my gfx-drivers?
<skywalker> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<Rayko> funnylookinhat: same thing still
<FunnyLookinHat> Luke, not too many people here are up on the latex stuff, sorry dude
<deafboy> some process is causing wine to freeze up while running wow, anyone know what that might be (im running ubuntu)
<pennyque> hola, alguien sabe bien como grabar el pes6 con un parche???
<eck> ra21vi: i would try the forums or ubuntu-users mailing list
<Ktron> Afternoon
<cafuego_> !es > pennyque
<FunnyLookinHat> !espanol | pennyque
<Rayko> funnylookinhat, what intel option??
<ubotu> pennyque: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fiyawerx> does anyone know how to search package descriptions from the command line?
<hjmills> how do i change the colour of my theme? I changed it to something and now cant remember how to change it back...
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, Do you see any option that says "Intel something something" ?
<cafuego_> fiyawerx: apt-cache search
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, under Sound Playback
<orionrobots> fiyawerx: Or check out wajig
<ikonia> UbuntuN00B_HBG: your card isn't supporting opengl
<hjmills> fiyawerx, apt-cache search <search term>
<Rayko> funnylookinhead, nope, wait, let's see closer
<mfienen> Where is the best place to install applications to in Ubuntu?  /usr/local/share?
<fiyawerx> thanks guys
<fiyawerx> orionrobots: : wajig?
<cafuego_> mfienen: /usr/local or /opt
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia: ive run amarok before... must be my drivers somehow... hmm...
<eck> mfienen: if you compile them yourself, i would prefix to /usr/local or ~/local
<cafuego_> mfienen: I suggest you use `checkinstall'
<orionrobots> fiyawerx: wajig is in the apt repo.
<Rayko> funnylookinhat: autodetect, ad198x analog, ad198x digital, alsa, esd, and oss
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, by the way, you should be able to type Funny and hit tab to get the rest of my name, that way it highlights the messages for me
<fiyawerx> cool, never heard of it
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, try AD198X Digital
<Rayko> FunnyLookinHat: oh look at that
<Rayko> FunnyLookinHat: ok
<entalpija> hi
<orionrobots> fiyawerx: it is a nifty command line interface to all the apt tools, including a interactive mode.
<Rayko> FunnyLookinHat: under what ones?
<Rayko> FunnyLookinHat: sound playback or what?
<skywalker> myin sound preferences and in the sound tab I have no sound card in the Defult sound card anyone know what this means?
<Ktron> Is there a 'designed to be printed' installation guide for Ubuntu? I'm about to take down this computer in an attempt to bring it back up as a ubuntu system, but I was hoping to have something to hold on to rather than hoping I can get back up through networking working again... Or am I forgetting something important, like the desktop version of 6.10 is a livecd
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, Sound Playback and Music and Movies
<mfienen> The day software installation for Linux is streamlined will be the day it starts taking over the world.
<rmd_> Ktron, the desktop cd is a livecd...
<mfienen> Until then...no.
<eck> mfienen: apt is pretty streamlined
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia: think ive found it... restarting x, thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<FunnyLookinHat> mfienen, it took over my world already   : )
<fxr> cafuego_ no its a really new motherboard.. i cant get lmsensors working, no i2c conrollers found..  and during boot my syslog can idenify 3 i2c controllers on my MOBO.. i checked SIS's website and this is software available for them for linux.. but it *appears* to be for the 2.4.28 kernel.. im really struggling to understand ...
<ReWT_AxS> my sound isnt working on edgy eft
<Ktron> rmd_, and everyone else, apologies for the quest then heh
<fxr> can = cant
<ReWT_AxS> and command to make it work?
<Rayko> FunnyLookinHat: i'll try out all options let's see
<skywalker>  myin sound preferences and in the sound tab I have no sound card in the Defult sound card anyone know what this means?
<rmd_> Ktron, no problem.  just make sure you figure out important network stuff before yo commit to the install
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, ok.
<Ktron> rmd_, ie, mostly, does it come up with the livecd, I imagine
<cafuego_> fxr: If it's for 2.4.28, it's in all likelyhood a backport from 2.6.x. I'd not worry about it and use Edgy, then go Feisty in april and sue 2.6.20.
<ReWT_AxS> would 'modprobe snd' load all sound drivers?
<entalpija> i've truble: ksoftirqd/0 load so much CPU. It happens several days after network adaptors was changed
<rmd_> Ktron, well.  it might.  it might not.  but, if it comes up with booting the live cd, then it will come up after the install
<rmd_> Ktron, on the other hand, if it doesn't you need to know how to get it to work after you do the install, preferably before you install it, yes?
<orionrobots> ReWT: what sound card are you using?
<Ktron> rmd_, I'll reboot and find out, I do remember having issues with getting certain distributions to pick up my networking card... Yeah, well, if it doesn't, I'll probably end up rebooting back to windows to see if I can't find some information on my card
<fxr> yeah cafuego_ ll put it on the backburner for now, its not critical i supppose.. id just like it lmsensors to work....  thanks.. : )
<rmd_> Ktron, excellent.  good luck to you and let us know if you need anything.
<hjmills> how do i change the colour of my theme? I changed it to something and now cant remember how to change it back...
<niklas^_> can i install ubuntu in textbased mode instead of graphic mode
<robbiev> are there instructions to install ubuntu on a flash drive?
<eck> niklas^_: yes, use the alternate install
<mindstate> niklas^_, yes
<bimberi> !alternate > niklas^_
<Ktron> rmd_, we'll see, thanks
<rmd_> hjmills, look under the "system" section of your menu for "window manager" settings or "tweaks"
<orionrobots> I have just observed a very bizarre crash on an Edgy box. Looked like memory corruption dumping to a frame buffer - but it was all rounded blobs.. Any ideas?
<skywalker> now it says no Gstreamer plugsn
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, get it working yet?
<niklas^_> eck: and how will i use the alternate install?
<orionrobots> The box is using an nvidia gfx card, and following the crash, I could not get to VT's or SSH in - so it had properly died.
<Lice> Btw anyone know how to change the clock ?
<skywalker> and I installed them
<orionrobots> Lice: Command line or GUI?
<hjmills> rmd_, i am using gnome but the gtk theme colours are all wrong because I changed them somehow and changing theme in the theme prefs dialog doesnt help
<Lice> orionrobots cmd line
<orionrobots> date should do it. As root.
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, my guess is that you won't get it to work because there is a reported bug with your audio card for ALSA 1.0.11 which is what edgy uses
<w98ToUbuntu1week> Hello. I'm wondering how to search the web from Evolution, with a highlight-word right-click? (as done with conquery extension in thunderbird..)
<rmd_> hjmills, it's in there somewhere.  on mine it is under "user interface settings"
<orionrobots> Lice: sudo date <datestring> - you should probably "man date" as I can never remember the formatting.
<FunnyLookinHat> Rayko, you could attempt to compile 1.0.13 if you would like, I have a forum post that will walk yo uthrough it
<skywalker> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing
<skywalker> what does this mean?
<skywalker> anyone
<hjmills> rmd_, aha! i found it - it was a ~/.gtkrc file giving me grief
<rmd_> hjmills, good on ya/
<orionrobots> skywalker: where are you seeing this message?
<hjmills> rmd_, thanks for the help
<House> can someone tell me how to use the ndis wrapper
<rmd_> hjmills, surely, though it doesn't seem that i did anything
<pollywog> when I try a vnc connection all I get from the remote or localhost is a gray screen
<Lice> orionrobots i think my clock is on crack or something, it displays diffrent depending on what time on the day it is
<rmd_> House, can you type http://www.google.com?
<skywalker> ;( Iam iggyed
<House> yeah
<Lice> orionrobots yesterday it was 2 hours wrong
<House> but i dont understand the explanations
<rmd_> House, so just Google "ndiswrapper"  there are mounds of explanations
<Lice> orionrobots this morning 1 hour wrong and now its exactly synced
<House> i cant find te inf file
<House> *the
<orionrobots> Lice: Hmm - that is really odd.
<pollywog> Lice it's the crack of dawn
<hjmills> rmd_, you answered which in a busy channel can be very helpful
<orionrobots> Lice: Have you got it sync'd to an NTP service?
<rmd_> House, you need to provide the .inf file for your card.
<Lice> nah i just wrote date and looked on windows clock at the same time
<zero88> what are the plugins i have to download to be able to watch videos?
<zero88> not flashplayer tho
<House> i know that
<rmd_> zero88, just install VLC.  it will solve all your problems.
<pollywog> but anyone know how I can get vnc working in Ubuntu (kubuntu)?
<House> but where do you find that
<sun_> how to change sources.list to go to edgy from drake? can you just change everything to edgy and dist-upgrade?
<orionrobots> Lice: I see. I sync to a local time NTP server, and then just dont worry about i.
<orionrobots> Pollywog: Client or server?
<zero88> thanks rmd_ thas with apt-get right?
<House> i have the driver
<pfein> what's the wifi applet called on the liveCD?  trying to help newuser
<pollywog> orionrobots: both
<rmd_> zero88, you can apt-get, or synaptic, whatever.
<zero88> ok thnks
<House> but it has a lot of files
<FunnyLookinHat> pfein, network-manager
<orionrobots> Pollywog: ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu?
<pollywog> orionrobots: both since I do not know on which side the error is
<rmd_> pfein, are you talking about network-manager?
<pollywog> kubuntu
<House> and none of theme have .inf in them
<orionrobots> Ok.
<pfein> orionrobots: yeah, can't find it the menu (I run KDE)...
<pfein> FunnyLookinHat: where is it?
<gopp> !ppc
<sun_> how to change sources.list to go to edgy from drake? can you just change everything to edgy and dist-upgrade?
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<gopp> what hte ppc debian
<pollywog> orionrobots: the same procedure that works in ubuntu will not work in kubuntu?
<rmd_> House, have you tried Googling "<card model> .inf" ? or "<card model> ndiswrapper" ? or "<card model> driver" ?
<Micky> hi
<pollywog> because maybe that's my problem
<orionrobots> Kind of - I admit I use vino which is very simple with gnome ubuntu. But basic vncserver should be fine.
<pollywog> I used a procedure given in the forums for Ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> pfein, you will have to install it...   sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<gopp> is thier a ubuntu ppc channel
<miles> hi there
<FunnyLookinHat> pfein, afterwards, you should reboot and it should show up in your system tray
<orionrobots> What kind of errors are you seeing?
<pfein> FunnyLookinHat: I'm ok - I'm trying to help someone booting a liveCD (gnome) at #pycon sprints
<pollywog> I have used vnc in Debian but the same process is not working in kubuntu
<miles> I got some question about Feisty, is that the right channel?
<bimberi> !upgrade | sun_: yes but check the instructions here
<ubotu> sun_: yes but check the instructions here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rayko> my problem is still not fixed, can anyone help more please http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 thanks i gtg sleep now though
<Rayko> byes
<Rayko> just please check the problem out and reply or something
<Quid> Is there any way to search the web for a word, from Evolution mail client, with a right-click on a highlighted-word? (as done with conquery extension in thunderbird)
<FunnyLookinHat> pfein, well good luck then  : )    let me know if I can help anymore
<FunnyLookinHat> I told that guy why he has his problem, lol
<skywalker> I guess nodoby wanted to help me with my sound
<rmd_> skywalker, i guess not
<skywalker> why
<bimberi> s/wanted/can/
<pfein> FunnyLookinHat: I just need to know what the app's called in gnome...
<rmd_> skywalker, sheeh.  who knows.  it couldnt be that no one had the answer.  its just definitely that they were holding it from you.
<orionrobots> skywalker: What card do you have and where are you seeing the error message?
<Quid> or is there a better channel to ask in? (searching web from evolution) please and thank you :)
<weed0r> n1
<FunnyLookinHat> pfein, in gnome it's called network-manager-gnome
<skywalker> ok cool
<FunnyLookinHat> pfein, but it is not installed by default
<skywalker> Iam seeing the error messages everyware
<moconnor> I have a an APT repository which is available over HTTP.  I want to stick this repository on a CD.  Are there tools which already exist to make a CD or DVD from my repository?  If so, what are they called (I've never made an ISO in Linux at all, if it's merely a matter of making an ISO).
<miles> Is there a ubuntu n+a channel?
<miles> n+1 *
<orionrobots> skywalker: What app or log?
<bimberi> miles: #ubuntu+1
<debuggerboy> can we use apt-get to install beryl in ubuntu dapper
<miles> lol thanks
<jrib> !beryl | debuggerboy: yes,
<ubotu> debuggerboy: yes,: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bimberi> !beryl | debuggerboy
<ubotu> debuggerboy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<computermc> what do you recommend to use for web filtering on Linux?
<jrib> broken ubotu
<ghetek> what is a good wysiwyg html editor that i can get in repos?
<skywalker> the speaker icon and in the sound preferences
<jrib> ghetek: nvu
<orionrobots> skywalker: ok. What kind of sound card do you have? Do you know the chipset?
<skywalker> and when I do the mod snd no sound card
<whta> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<skywalker> yes its CS4611
<debuggerboy> So will beryl make ubuntu run slower??
<cafuego_> debuggerboy: a bit, yes
<poningru> cafuego_: dude...
<jrib> debuggerboy: depends on how well your hardware handles it
<poningru> respond to pings d*mn it
<cafuego_> poningru: que?
<orionrobots> debuggerboy: if your machine is mission critical, dont do it. If it is for fun, and messing around, go for it.
<Quid> does anyone even use evolution as their mail client?
<cafuego_> poningru: what pings?
<debuggerboy> my ram is only 512 mb and display card is Cirrus Logic (old Video card)
<whta> can i mount a .mdf file in the same was as an iso?
<skywalker> that is the number on the chip
<orionrobots> skywalker: Ok. And the manufacturer?
<cafuego_> poningru: did you ping `cafuego' instead of `cafuego_'?
<computermc> Quid: yes
<poningru> cafuego_: see pm
<Quid>  Is there any way to search the web for a word, from Evolution mail client, with a right-click on a highlighted-word? (as done with conquery extension in thunderbird)
* Karintoh away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde:19:35,page:on] 
<FunnyLookinHat> Quid, nope, at least as far as I know,.
<bimberi> !away > Karintoh-Away
<computermc> Quid: not that I know of
<morrolan> Help!  SSH access to remote machine is being denied, saying that the IP address and possibly the RSA key have changed at the same time?  How can I regain access?
<skywalker> Crystal Semiconductor
<Quid> thats insane! you mean every time you want to search google or wikipedia or something for a phrase, you have to manually copy and paste it into a browser?
<FarrisG> How do I remove a security upgrade? For example, I have openoffice.org-impress 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.2 from security repo installed. 2.0.2-2ubuntu12 is available from the regular repo. I want to get rid of .2 because it's causing complete incompatibility with PPT.
<orionrobots> skywalker: And is this a problem you have had since installing, or developed later?
<debuggerboy> so after installing beryl ... do we need to make any configuation changes?
<cafuego_> debuggerboy: no, it'll be slower and buggy all by itself.
<skywalker> installing
<skywalker> I even reinstalled it
<orionrobots> Ok.
<debuggerboy> beryl !! oh ! is it buggy?
<skywalker> I dont know what els to do
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> does anybody know how to use direct connect?
<morrolan> Help!  SSH access to remote machine is being denied, saying that the IP address and possibly the RSA key have changed at the same time?  How can I regain access?
<orionrobots> skywalker: and has googling crystalmedia and edgy turn anything useful up?
<skywalker> no
<addictedtothenet> hello all I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a GRUB problem or direct me to some help?
<Quid> FunnyLookinHat: so every time you want to search google or wikipedia or something for a phrase, you have to manually copy and paste it into a browser?
<FunnyLookinHat> marshall, You can probably find some tutorials in ubuntuforums.org, I would suggest using the DCGUI package
<marshall> ok, thanks FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> Quid, (god forbid you have to copy and paste)...  lol, yes.   : )
<jrib> morrolan: delete the known one in ~/.ssh/known_hosts if you're sure no one is messing with you...
<itguru> morrolan, you can delete the keys from you home dir
<Quid> okies. (thanks for replying :)
<wimpies> anybody around that has some hardware knowledge ? I have problems with my box i want to have an oppinion about
<FunnyLookinHat> Quid, some clients (such as evolution) aren't as integrated into browsers as others (such as thunderbird)
<morrolan> itguru - i know no-one is messing, it's my mums PC
<Quid> and opera and outlook..
<itguru> your ssh keys would be at ~/.ssh/sshkeys I think - delete that file
<itguru> morrolan, then you can connect, and it will save the key again
<orionrobots> skywalker: I will have a look around, but I cant guarantee anything - I dont have one of those cards myself.
<itguru> morrolan, even tho' it's your mums pc - the messing would be on the server your connecting to, not your computer
<debuggerboy> if beryl is buggy, I hav heard about compiz! which one is safe!!!
<orionrobots> skywalker: However, others have seen some problems related to this chipset -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165977
<skywalker> yea it is on board
<FunnyLookinHat> debuggerboy, best place to ask about beryl/compiz is in #ubuntu-effects      but both are just as "stable", however I've had more success with beryl personally
<whta> does anyone here know how i can mount a .mdf file?
<orionrobots> debuggerboy: neither if you are talking a machine that should be absolutely solid.
<mindstate> whta, u have to convert it to a iso
<Quid> ah well, i'm just grateful to have found this thread yesterday, on shortening the menu-delay in gnome: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215119
<mindstate> whta, use mdf2iso ..should be in the repo's
<whta> mindstate: thanks
<mindstate> whta, no problem
<debuggerboy> thanx FunnyLookinHat....
<FunnyLookinHat> debuggerboy, no problem  : )
<morrolan> itguru, I know, but I severely doubt it, I probably just didn't set it up right when I was last there.
<niklas^_> any ide why the installation doesn't start for me..?
<debuggerboy> so I will go for beryl....
<orionrobots> skywalker: can you pop up a command line?
<skywalker> yes I just did
<Quid> thanks again
<skywalker> FATAL: Module snd_card_cs4611 not found.
<orionrobots> orionrobots: From what?
<skywalker> instead of the x I put 11
<orionrobots> skywalker: from what? What was your command?
<skywalker> this is the # on the chip
<FarrisG> Nobody? Surely there's a way to remove the security package if the base package is still available
<orionrobots> skywalker: try mod_snd_csa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b colbert!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skywalker> command not found
<PriceChild> colbert, Hey
<colbert> Hello
<PriceChild> colbert, It seems like the kiba-dock people have closed their svn/cvs server....
<colbert> PriceChild can you help me with your guide @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<colbert> Oh
<colbert> How do I install it ??
<PriceChild> colbert, You'd have better luck using one of gnomefreak's debs posted at the top
<orionrobots> skywalker: I mean try modprobe snd_csa
<Pancakes> How would I get my linksys Wireless-B USB network adapter work for ubuntu?
<chamberlain> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> what i do?
<chamberlain> pancakes, i can help you with that
<Pancakes> ;)
<chamberlain> whats the model of your card?
<Pancakes> card ?
<skywalker> FATAL: Module snd_csa not found.
<chamberlain> adapter
<Pancakes> Ah
<colbert> Pricechild: Sorry I don't understand, debs where? I am a bit new I don't know how to start the install of Kiba Dock :)
<skywalker> see it does this e everytime
<Pancakes> It's WUSB11 ver 2.8
<jshriver> what file has the DNS server's ip list?
<cafuego_> jshriver: the "zone file"
<chamberlain> let me see...
<jshriver> what is the "zone file"?
<cafuego_> jshriver: which can be anywhere; check the dns server's config.
<zero88> how would i installnessecary plugins for totem to play mpg and wmv files?
<chamberlain> ok pancakes, lets use ndiswrapper
<jshriver> how do I check that?
<chamberlain> open up synaptic
<jrib> !restricted  | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> colbert, top line has a link to a site to download the debs
<Pancakes> Erm, I'm not on linux
<jshriver> I remember I had to edit a file manually months ago to add the IP's for the local DNS servers.. but forget which file it was
<Pancakes> I'm on windows right now
<zero88> jrib so whouw would i do that
<Mach3> I have to register (by MAC addr) to get on the network at my school.  But i've learned that linux gives a different ip address than windows.  Any way i can set it to be the same, so that i dont have to re-register everytime i switch OSs?
<orionrobots> skywalker: ok.. how about modprobe cs46xx
<chamberlain> well pancakes, you need your ubuntu box to do the installation
<jrib> zero88: did you take a look at the links ubotu gave you?
<zero88> no but i will
<Pancakes> I have it as a partition, chamberlain
<jrib> zero88: k, just let me know if you have any questions afterwards
<PriceChild> colbert, do you see it?
<chamberlain> that wont work pancakes, sorru
<chamberlain> *sorry
<chamberlain> you will need to be signed into it
<Pancakes> Yeah, I know
<colbert> PriceChild: I am here: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Edgy/
<colbert> I downloaded the file but what do I do now ??
<Pancakes> I can remember what you say, just tell me what I'll need to do.
<orionrobots> skywalker: or modprobe snd-cs46xx
<PriceChild> colbert, now choose the kiba-dock package and download
<chamberlain> pancakes, im not going to bother to tell you, just so you can try to remember
<skywalker> orionrobots I want to pm you the error message
<colbert> Ok I did
<PriceChild> colbert, you can double click on it to install it... or use "sudo dpkg -i <<file name>>.deb" to install
<Pancakes> chamberlain, well, it's not really 'remembering', I'll print what you say.
<Pancakes> I just need to know what I'll need to do.
<orionrobots> skywalker: go ahead if you think that is necessary. You could use the pastebin instead -  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Mach3> I have to register (by MAC addr) to get on the network at my school.  But i've learned that linux gives a different ip address than windows.  Any way i can set it to be the same, so that i dont have to re-register everytime i switch OSs?
<arkanjul> what is the channel for ubuntu+aixgl+beryl
<chamberlain> well i dont think thats a reliable way to do it, why dont you let me know when you get into ubuntu and i'll explain it then
<colbert> PriceChild: Ok I did
<colbert> it is installed
<Pancakes> chamberlain, how do you plan on me using the internet, while trying to install my router?
<PriceChild> colbert, now use kiba-dock to run
<snowman3388> I'm having trouble with grub.. when my computer starts up it just displays a black screen that says "GRUB" then a space and a blinking cursor
<skywalker> no Iam just getting lagg bad
<skywalker> I got some sort of error message
<chamberlain> pankakes, why dont you hook yourself up with a wired connection, youll need if for the installation
<colbert> PriceChild: It is running but all black and white !
<arkanjul> i forgot the channel for comprix, beryl and stuff like that - anyone know?
<oddie> snowman3388: have you recently replaced your hard drives or added a cdrom?
<Pancakes> chamberlain, that's not possible..
<jrib> arkanjul: #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> arkanjul, #ubuntu-effects
<snowman3388> yes I took out a hard drive
<arkanjul> thanks
<skywalker> I will post on sight  any way
<colbert> PriceChild: I am getting this: "(kiba-dock:7216): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_suffix: assertion `str != NULL' failed"
<orionrobots> skywalker: ok - that can be a pain. Have you made sure you are on a local server? http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<chamberlain> pancakes
<PriceChild> colbert, you need a compositor running
<Dralid> I am trying to run DemocracyTV Player on Edgy Eft (I have just installed it from Applications->Add/Remove) and it unexpectedly closes while opening. Terminal dump here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7704/
<colbert> Oh
<colbert> Ok I am going to log into XGL
<fbnts> Hi, Im having problems getting the audio working on my system.  Its showing in lspci as 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<colbert> BRB
<fbnts> has anyone had experience with getting this working?
<oddie> snowman3388: I have dont this before and needed to add tyhe hard drive again
<Pancakes> chamberlain ?
<chamberlain> well pancakes, its necessary so youll have to do something about it
<skywalker> I posted the error message
<nowhere> How can I, using command line, move all files in a folder to another folder? I found it's the mv command, but for example sudo mv /Desktop/data/ /Desktop/data2/ doesn't work?
<orionrobots> Okay - did you get a url from that?
<Pancakes> chamberlain, why would I need internet while installing my router (internet)?
<kane77> nowhere, use * as wildcard
<snowman3388> oddie, yeah it works with the hard drive but I'd really like to take the drive out, I edited my /boot/grub/device.map file and it wasn't being used in my menu.lst file I don't understand why it doesn't work
<jrib> nowhere: that will work, it just may not do what you want
<nowhere> mv /Desktop/data/* ?
<chamberlain> for the drivers youll need
<skywalker> yes
<Ktron> Ah, the dreaded Xorg... Time to research the hell out of my hardware again and pray to the gods of whytf did it work this time and see if I can't figure out how to get Xorg working
<orionrobots> well...
<Pancakes> chamberlain, I can download those then put them on a CD..
<kane77> nowhere, yes /Desktop/data/* /wherever/you/want
<chamberlain> pancakes, cant you just move the computer?
<Serinth> Hey guys, i've updated my kernel with a kernel from kernel.org, how do i get apt-get to patch my kernel automatically
<Pancakes> What would that solve?
<chamberlain> to where your wireless router is
<jrib> nowhere: note, that kane77's suggestions will not copy files that start with '.'
<snowman3388> oddie?
<neutrino15> hello, I am having trouble installing ubuntu on my macbook's external drive. When I install it, GRUB fails (fatal error). rEFIt is now convinced that there is a magical Legacy OS installed on a non existant drive.. WHats up?
<kane77> nowhere, * substitute any number of characters (even none) so if you woud mv *.jpg it would move all jpegs
<Pancakes> chamberlain, I have sattellite.
<Pancakes> It isn't that simple
<oddie> snowman2288: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/91
<kane77> jrib, right!
<snowman3388> oddie, thanks I'll have a look
<skywalker> ok
<Pancakes> I just need to know what driver essentially.
<whta> i know this is off topic, but does anyone know the proper way to execute a setup exe in wine from a mounted iso?
<nowhere> I used ~/Desktop/data/* that seemed to work. Thanks guys!
<chamberlain> well, ndiswrapper
<oddie> snowman3388: maybe have a look there at the oment i cant help
<skywalker> hey thanks for the help I dont know what it could be
<chamberlain> but youll need to configure it
<Pancakes> Uh huh, I'll print off a tutorial for it.
<Pancakes> I just need to know what to download.
<chamberlain> ok
<kane77> nowhere, just note what jrib said.. it wouldnt move hidden files (the ones starting with a dot .)
<Pancakes> Which was my first question:/
<chamberlain> ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils1.8, ndisgtk
* kane77 wishes everybody goodnight
<Dralid> Has anyone had any success in running DemocracyTV on their Ubuntu machine? I just installed it and it unexpectedly closes just after starting.
<skywalker> orionrobots thank you for the help\
<Ktron> So, Xorg didn't work by itself, Xorg -configure didn't generate a config that worked any better, looking for the next place to look to help myself
<nowhere> Hmm anyone using openttd? How do I launch it?
<skywalker> I dont know what it could be
<skywalker> after I typed modprobe snd -cs46xx it just did notheing and droped down
<orionrobots> skywalker: What was the url?
<skywalker> the one you posted
<orionrobots> skywalker: what do you mean "dropped down"?
<skywalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7705/
<orionrobots> skywalker: thats the one.
<skywalker> yes
<skywalker> I posted the error message
#ubuntu 2007-02-27
<orionrobots> skywalker; the difference is that this is the paste for *your* message
<sy677> hi, does anyone know about vpn with pptp?
<orionrobots> Skywalker: right that may be simple
<skywalker> hehe
<orionrobots> skywalker: try "sudo modprobe cs46xx"
<skywalker> ok
<colbert> PriceChild: I keep getting this error when I run kiba-dock: "(kiba-dock:7803): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_suffix: assertion `str != NULL' failed"
<orionrobots> skywalker: it will ask for your password.
<Mach3> I have to register (by MAC addr) to get on the network at my school.  But i've learned that linux gives a different ip address than windows.  Any way i can set it to be the same, so that i dont have to re-register everytime i switch OSs?
<oddie> snowman3388: How did you go? I think you need to setup grub again somehow....typign 'grub' or something
<PriceChild> colbert, its buggy :)
<orionrobots> Mach3: Is this a static or dhcp address?
<skywalker> ok
<erUSUL> Mach3: MAC adress does not change between OSes
<orionrobots> Mach3: If windows is using a static address, then chances are you should set it up the same way in linux.
<Mach3> orion: static more or less... its assigned by dhcp, but its always the same
<dejx> hello
<dejx> where to change language in ubuntu?
<javiolo> hi, anyone is running the latest rtorrent ? Id like to know how to get it on 6.10
<dejx> more detail, xubuntu
<orionrobots> skywalker: what was the result of that with sudo?
<skywalker> notheing it just droped back down
<Mach3> erUSUL: thats what i though, that it was hardware based.  but it shows up differently, and i have to reregister as if im on a diff pc when i change os's
<Avalon_> Can someone explain to me why I can't get my Edgy DVD to boot? It goes through and dumps me at an inftrafs (spelled wrong) Console and I don't know where to go from there, but I know that's not right. I've reburnt the dvd 3 times from three different ftp images, so I know that's not it.
<skywalker> to skywalker@ect...
<orionrobots> skywalker: Any error messages?
<Ktron> Any suggestions to where I should look/turn to/try next to get X working with ubuntu 6.10? the livecd failed, and Xorg -configure didn't create a config that worked either
<skywalker> no
<chamberlain> avaln, does your computer support dvds?  silly question , i know
<orionrobots> skywalker: if not - that is a good sign. Try "lsmod | grep cs46xx"
<skywalker> ok
<colbert> PriceChild: What can I do? The icons are bouncing but the dock is a wierd blueish wierd design
<Mach3> orion: both windows and linux are set to obtain everything automatically
<Avalon_> Sure does chamberlain reads and writes them.
<dejx> where to change language in ubuntu?
<chamberlain> ok, avalon, does it give any errors?
<PriceChild> colbert, right click it for a menu to change things
<erUSUL> Mach3: maybe you can set the MAC in linux to be the same as in windows... check google
<jrib> dejx: at the gdm login screen, press the options button
<Avalon_> Not that I can see, it goes to the boot screen, loads everything, hits some kinda hardware problem and kills off.
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone here use amavis with ubuntu? I have some legitimate mail quarantined, and need to know how I can see it?
<orionrobots> Mach3: DHCP addresses are by their nature changing. If you take a box, get it to acquire an IP via DHCP, then reboot it and do the same, you may get a different IP. The MAC should be the same.
<dejx> Jrib i start x with startx
<chamberlain> dejx: system>administration>language support
<orionrobots> skywalker: Did you get the output from that last command?
<skywalker> yes
<jrib> dejx: idk, maybe edit  /etc/environment
<orionrobots> skywalker: care to share it with me?
<naut> If I want to run a command line program from another process
<sy677> can anybody help me with a broken internet connection while happily connected to my vpn?
<mahohmei> Could someone here answer a relatively dumb ubuntu server question?
<skywalker> yes it says  soundcore  11232 2 cs46xx,snd
<chamberlain> sure
<jrib> !someone | mahohmei
<ubotu> mahohmei: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<naut> but not have all the output buffered and sent back in one huge dump when the command exits
<naut> how can I do that?
<orionrobots> skywalker: ok - sounds like you have the module there now.
<naut> I need to run some kind of pseudo terminal programmatically
<skywalker> and snd_page_alloc 11400 3 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_cs46xx,snd_pcm\
<skywalker> no \
<Smashcat> ubotu: The "Does anyone..." prefix is part of the question
<mahohmei> We have a Windows domain; I have installed samba and sshd; is there a way to allow a list of users to log on with domain\username and their AD password?
<opensourceje2> alloha
<Smashcat> Ah, a bot..
<cables> Now that I've removed Automatix and everything it installed, is it safe to remove its additions to my sources.list?
<orionrobots> skywalker: So you may have it up and running now. Try this (keeping in the backticks please) : aplay `locate *.wav |  head -1`
<Avalon_> I hope I can get tihs thing fixed.. I want outta vista fast.
<chamberlain> cables, removing those entries will make it unable to upgrade the packages
<erUSUL> naut: named pipe? output to file then read that file?
<chamberlain> but yes
<skywalker> should I check under the sound pref's?
<naut> erUSUL, it's and interactive command line program
<cables> chamberlain, I've uninstalled everything Automatix installed.
* Ktron shambles off to try another possible xconfig
<orionrobots> skywalker: try that command first..
<erUSUL> naut: expect
<chamberlain> cables, then yes
<skywalker> ok
<Avalon_> Would going under the command line or the alternative DVD work better for this error?
<cables> chamberlain, ok, thanks. I'll keep a backup just in case
<llol> hello folk
<chamberlain> avalon, why do you need the dvd?
<llol> any one have any experience with raid0? on ubuntu install
<llol> ?
<chamberlain> try a cd and see if there are any problems
<Avalon_> I'm outta CDs and they return the same error. :(
<llol> =-O
<cables> !raid | llol, see if your question is answered here first
<ubotu> llol, see if your question is answered here first: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<chamberlain> hm, thats weird
<llol> thanks
<Avalon_> What I don't get is that I've installed Edgy on here before and it worked fine. I haven't changed the hardware or anything..
<sy677> Are there any other channels that are specifically for vpn?
<chamberlain> well, i try to help people as much as possible, but i now have a question, has anyone been able to set up a hauppauge wintv-go-plus remote (also used with other cards)?
<orionrobots> skywalker: Ok is not really sufficient. Tell us what happened please.
<bimberi> Smashcat: look in /var/lib/amavis/quarantine
<llol> um i did a raid install i have 2 sata drives.... did a regular partition for the /boot as well as for the swap space and did 4 partitions for the raid those being  /root = /dev/md0 and /home =dev/md1   i get the boot loader grub and it boots but gives error 17 any ideas?
<skywalker> error message
<skywalker> I will post at sight
<opensourceje2> people, how can i change in Nautilus, ftp-mode into "active-mode" ?
<orionrobots> Skywalker: good plan. And post the url here after that.
<javiolo> hi, anyone is running the latest rtorrent ? Id like to know how to get it on 6.10
<llol> um i did a raid install i have 2 sata drives.... did a regular partition for the /boot as well as for the swap space and did 4 partitions for the raid those being  /root = /dev/md0 and /home =dev/md1   i get the boot loader grub and it boots but gives error 17 any ideas?
<mindstate> javiolo, have u tried the repo's?
<bruenig> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<bruenig> javiolo, what version are you looking for
<javiolo> mindstate yes
<mindstate> javiolo, u can apt-get it
<indies> hey~ whats the best way to go about installing drivers for my ATI Radeon x700? i see ati made drivers available on their site, but ive also heard other things about ati drivers on linux so...whats the best way to do this? thanks.
<Proghead> !AnarchOi 86 Crew - 08 - Bad Bad Reggae.mp3
<javiolo> mindstate no, the latest version its not in the repos
<skywalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7710/
<bruenig> javiolo, what version are you looking for
<javiolo> bruenig rtorrent 0.7 with libtorrent 0.11
<bruenig> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/downloads/libtorrent-0.11.1.tar.gz
<bruenig> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/downloads/rtorrent-0.7.2.tar.gz
<snowpunk98> Could someone help me fix my windows boot.ini meaning match it up with my grub loader
<bruenig> get to compiling
<javiolo> bruenig yep, I know that files
<orionrobots> skywalker: thanks. Ok - try "more /proc/asound/cards"
<javiolo> bruenig I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2081059
<Oddie> help
<mahohmei> Can someone help me get 6.06 server to authenticate via Active Directory?
<chamberlain> snowpunk: what do you mean by "match it up"
<javiolo> bruenig the lastest post its mine
<skywalker> ok
<Avalon_> Heres the official error I get when I try to load the DVD. Unable to access TTY, job control is turned off. Then I get dropped at an initramfs console prompt.
<orionrobots> skywalker: And pastebin the output for that too.
<chamberlain> hmmm, never seen that error
<bruenig> javiolo, let me see if I can install it, what is this some bittorrent client?
<Oddie> help
<skywalker> ok thank you
<oreth> hey guys
<chamberlain> yes odie?
<Oddie> egnore that
<javiolo> bruenig yes, a cli bittorrent
<oreth> just need a quick reccomendation
<chamberlain> ok
<Oddie> ignore that...lol
<chamberlain> ok oreth
<skywalker> it just drops down as an out put    >
<oreth> What's a good App for coding with FTP abilities and Syntax Highlighting?
<skywalker> notheing els
<javiolo> bruenig I followed what is said on the forum, but I get some errors aptgetting the needed files...
<NkZ> Greetings and good night.
<chamberlain> do you mean the language?
<orionrobots> Skywalker: so the file is empty?
<cafuego_> skywalker: you missed a quote then
<oreth> doing some web work and I need a good IDE
<chamberlain> you can try nvu
<skywalker> yes
<oreth> I like BBEDIT on mac and Notepad++ on windows
<erUSUL> oreth: emacs ;)
<Avalon_> Screem I've heard is good?
<chamberlain> not sure about ftp though
<Oddie> users
<oreth> erUSUL: I'm not that hardcore :P
<cafuego_> skywalker: No, the file isn't empty. You pasted a quote that shouldn't be there.
<Cooner750> How do I install the Accelerated graphics drivers for my nVidia GeForce 6200 onboard video GPU?
<skywalker> no soundcards
<skywalker> sorry guys
<cafuego_> skywalker: hit ctrl-d and redo the command *without* quotes
<Cooner750> Everything is really slow right now
<Avalon_> Gah.. .well for now I'll be stuck in Vista ville. Pray for me. Thanks for the help guys
<erUSUL> oreth: well it is up to you i guess ;) http://www.gnu.org/software/tramp/
<oreth> i need something with PHP syntax highlighting
<chamberlain> sorry avalon
<oreth> (and prefferably css)
<skywalker> it says no soundcards
<cafuego_> oreth: vim
<Avalon_> N/p. Thanks for trying :)
<orionrobots> skywalker: ok.. Mulling on this a second..
<Oddie> oreth: vim doesn't highlight?
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do?
<cafuego_> oreth: or bluefish
<chamberlain> try nvu
<oreth> Bluefish.. that's the one!
<cafuego_> nvu is awful at the very least
<Dralid> Does anyone run the DemocracyTV on their Ubuntu machine? I just installed it and it unexpectedly closes just after starting.
<scuderia> hello, i have an ATI x700 and i installed the xgl and beryl and when i try to run beryl-manager, it gives me the following error  Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap
<chamberlain> i found lots of problems with bluefish hanging
<orionrobots> skywalker: Ok - how about you just pastebin the output of lsmod?
<Serinth> is there a way to still use apt-get dist upgrade with a kernel from kernel.org?
<skywalker> orionrobots ok np I learnded enof you helped me out alot if you want to move on to someone els that is ok
<cafuego_> Serinth: via `kernel-package' sure
<skywalker> ok
<Serinth> i didn't do that
<skywalker> ok I will post
<NkZ> Dralid: I tried DemocracyTV too but it was weird with me aswell. Dunno I just had to Desintall it, I think it's kinda nuts.
<orionrobots> oreth: have you tried scite?
<oreth> i haven't
<oreth> does ubuntu have a quick key for executing a terminal?
<orionrobots> oreth:It has some syntax highlighting, code completion, and is very small and sweet. Gui based.
<Dralid> Thanks, NkZ.
<chamberlain> nkz, if you want to watch tv, try tvtime or mythtv
<orionrobots> oreth: Not sure, but I bet you can set one up.
<Serinth> actually i might have
<chamberlain> whoops thats was to dralid
<NkZ> Dralid: Friend of mine tried it with me (Him on his PC) and he was having issues too.
<bruenig> javiolo, so far it configured fine and is making right now
<NkZ> Chamberlain: Thanks, I will try those. :-)
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do?
<cafuego_> I note vim does code completion too, btw
<chamberlain> i have tried both on 6.10
<lorenz_> hey guys
<Rui__> any way of limiting dvd drive read speed, it makes too much noise while i watch a movie :-\ ?
<orionrobots> oreth: system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts - there is a run a terminal - currently disabled.
<TaTonka> I just installed ubuntu, and when i boot it up, it gets past the loading scrreen, then the screen goes blank. what could be wrong?
<javiolo> bruenig wow what packages did you need ?
<chamberlain> hello lorenz
<sy677> can someone tell me which channel to use for vpn?
<lorenz_> can anyone give me some help checking if my fan works?
<orionrobots> lorenz_: look up lmsensors.
<cafuego_> lorenz_: open the case and look
<lorenz_> I think my laptop runs pretty hot (ibm t60)
<bruenig> javiolo, comerr-dev libcurl3-openssl-dev libidn11-dev libkadm55 libkrb5-dev libsigc++-2.0-dev pkg-config build-essential
<orionrobots> !info lmsensors
<ubotu> Package lmsensors does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<amonkey> what package should i install to get kdialog?
<cafuego_> lm-sensors
<orionrobots> !info lm-sensors
<bruenig> javiolo, maybe some more, but those are the ones I added, not sure if I had some already that you may not have
<javiolo> bruenig only that ?
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<lorenz_> so I open a terminal and type lm-sensors?
<lorenz_> ok, I have to install it first?
<chamberlain> you have to install it first : sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<javiolo> bruenig can I pm you ?
<orionrobots> lorenz_: Yes, install it, and read up on it. You may want to get a UI widget for it as well.
<lorenz_> ok, thanks - will do that as soon as I got a wired connection
<bruenig> javiolo, ok
<chamberlain> ok
<lorenz_> in the meanwhile, can I check it in another way - to see if the fan is activated at all?
<LiENUS> widgets are the devils apps
<chamberlain> just look inside lorenz
<TaTonka> I just installed ubuntu, and when i boot it up, it gets past the loading scrreen, then the screen goes blank. what could be wrong?
<orionrobots> I would go with chamberlain on that one..
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do? (Hope I am not Spamming)
<skywalker> orionrobots I lost the sight damm
<lorenz_> it used to work with windows, but now I never hear the fan
<skywalker> I will find
<orionrobots> skywalker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<chamberlain> well lorenz, just look
<oreth> filezilla = woot
<oreth> ok.. thank's guys
<lorenz_> look inside? sounds to simple to be true - can I see it?
<whta> whenever I restart my x server with contrl alt backspace or if i try to log out, it takes FOREVER. what could cause that?
<oreth> i'm out
<oreth> take care
<orionrobots> lorenz_: a fan? Why not. Is it a laptop?
<lorenz_> hm, it seems to work - hot air coming out
<orionrobots> oreth: seeya
<lorenz_> yeah - ibm t60
<orionrobots> lorenz_: yup - a lot of that around here...
<robin_swe91> I have installed desktop-effects
<robin_swe91> running 7.04 with latest updates, I get no borders around windows
<scuderia> Tatonka, what pc have you?
<lorenz_> but only very faint air - it seems to run at a very low level then
<skywalker>  orionrobots: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7713/
<TaTonka> scuderia, a compaq presario 2000
<lorenz_> guys, I'm seriously worried though that it gets too hot - don't know any clever command to check if the fan is activated in the bios or something?
<scuderia> have you an ATI?
<chamberlain> install lm-sensors
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do? (Hope I am not Spamming) (Anyone can help? :-P)
<robin_swe91> I'm a nVidia user if uoi ask me
<lorenz_> ok, chamberlain. will do :) thanks for the help
<chamberlain> lorenz, most bioses can check it
<NkZ> Chamberlain: I just installed LM-Sensors (Using Synaptic) How I use it?
<chamberlain> also
<whta> why exactly are the ATI drivers so horrible? i see so much about how ATI GPUs are crap with linux and as an unfortunate ATI owner, I'd like to know just what causes it.,.
<lorenz_> one last question - will it shut down before the temp gets critical?
<chamberlain> use the command sensors
<NkZ> Chamberlain: Roger that
<chamberlain> lorenz, i dont think thats a feature, unfortunately
<alex_mayorga> hello all
<chamberlain> hello
<TaTonka> scuderia, a compaq presario 2000
<lorenz_> I see.
<lorenz_> ubuntu is giving me quite the headache...
<chamberlain> well it is a change lorenz
<orionrobots> lorenz_: that shut down should be down to the bios - not the OS.
<lorenz_> when I have lm-sensors installed, what command do I use to get info about temp?
<alex_mayorga> is someone that can help me to pinpoint a possible Feisty bug?
<robin_swe91> !help deskop-effects
<pebo_> Are there any recent (>=6.10) issues with kbd-chooser/method=$KEYMAP? I can't set the live-cd keymap but `debian-installer/locale=$LOCALE' works.
<chamberlain> lorenz, sensors
<amonkey> what package can provide kdialog so i can compile amarok from svn?
<cables> Is it just me, or is Ubuntu's crash detection a bit over-sensitive? Often I get messages that Opera, Skype, or Xchat have crashed, when they really haven't.
<robin_swe91_> I have desktop-effects errors, no window borders!!
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do? (Hope I am not Spamming) (Anyone can help? :-P)
<lorenz_> sorry for continuing to ask - but how do I do that, chamberlain - I'm really new on ubuntu
<lemonsCC> !offtopicis it possible to install dapper and upgrade it to edgy as tho i used an edgy cd?
<robin_swe91> Hey...
<scuderia> TaTonka, is your graphic card an ATI?
<chamberlain> hello robin
<skywalker> orionrobots you get url?
<TaTonka> scuderia, no
<robin_swe91> Nobody can't figure out what to do with the desktop-effects problems I have?
<orionrobots> Yup
<skywalker> kool
<orionrobots> skywalker: looking at it
<colbert> PriceChild: I cannot get kiba-dock to work properly, do you know of other docks I can get for Ubuntu 6.10 ??
<lorenz_> @chamberlain - I install lm-sensors, I will manage to do that. but then, will it show up in the applications menu?
<PriceChild> colbert, gnomedock
<jordanperr> hello, can ANYBODY help me with a macintel that will not install grub on the linux partition?
<PriceChild> colbert, cairo dock
<chamberlain> robin, is it a feisty issue?
<PriceChild> colbert, they're all rubbish ;)
<mahohmei> Can I set up 6.06 server to allow Windows Server 2003 domain users in a certain AD security group to log on with their AD credentials?
<chamberlain> lorenz, lm-sensors doesnt have a gui by default
<robin_swe91> chamberlain:  I dont know
<smultron> I'm having some theme trouble. Theme's I've installed myself break when I run an app in super-user mode. here's a pic of the situation: http://hagakure1.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png
<chamberlain> you use 7.04?
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do? (Hope I am not Spamming) (Anyone can help? :-P) (Believe
<lorenz_> ok, would you do me a favour? can you tell me how to use it then?
<NkZ> me I've tried a lot of things now. :-P)
<robin_swe91> I use 7.04
<jordanperr> anybdody for macintels?
<alex_mayorga> my Logitech diNovo works on the login screen for a few seconds and latter becomes unresponsive and doesn't work in GNOME either, any pointers?
<chamberlain> lorenz, said it 100 times, type sensors in terminal
<scuderia> Tatonka, can u paste your xorg.conf Devices?
<jordanperr> or installing grub
<TaTonka> scuderia, how
<chamberlain> then, robin, use the channel #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<scuderia> in pastebin
<TaTonka> scuderia, im on my xp right now
<lorenz_> ok, thanks. Didn't get that the 99 times before
<robin_swe91> thx
<chamberlain> ok lorenz
<TaTonka> scuderia, on the normal install disk, it did the same thing to me. I had to use the alternate install disk
<spuddogg_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lorenz_> I hope it's not a common issue with ubuntu and IBM to have overheating problems.
<smultron> my theme's break when i run apps in super-user mode. anyone know why? here's a screenshot: http://hagakure1.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png
<chamberlain> dont know lorenz
<sayers> is it secure to host a website on my desktop through DMZ and such?
<NkZ> My Issue: My Ubuntu has been acting strange these days: It randomly hangs and Reboots. I did a hardware check (Thought it was the RAM) and it was fine. Ran MemTest (Took like a LOT he he) and it was fine. Ran the Ubuntu Kernel with the "noacpi" exception and it still was hanging so now I am using the previous kernel (Something -10 besides something -11): If this one hangs on too, what else can I do? (Hope I am not Spamming) (Anyone can help? :-P) (Believe
<NkZ> me I've tried a lot of things now. :-P)
<smultron> anyone? my themes break when i run apps in super-user mode... see: http://hagakure1.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png
<Dracos> what is the correct contact info to write for permission to use the ubuntu code of conduct on another project?
<NkZ> Help? anyone? Any Thoughts?
<orionrobots> NKZ: Sorry it is not that you are being ignored - it is that nobody here has an idea on what to do yet...
<smultron> fsck?
<colbert> PriceChild: In your guide I did the first step to install the cvs then I installed the .deb, should I completely remove and install the .deb alone ??
<PriceChild> colbert, you can just delete the cvs folder
<colbert> where is it located ?
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Oh. :-) Thanks. :-) Well, It's not giving any issues so far, It could be the new kernel, But I will shut up I don't wanna screw it up talking. :-)
<tlhiv> anyone here use gallery?
<scuderia> TaTonka, i had the same problem
<todd2> what is a good media player for linux?
<infidel> anyone here run tripwire?
<skywalker> to bad sndconfig dont work
<chamberlain> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<orionrobots> NkZ: I see crashed from time to time, which is actually why I cam eon tonight - sorry a very odd, quite visual hang.
<nexous> Whenever I openup firefox I get the start new session, restore last, EVERY TIME.
<scuderia> TaTonka, and what i did was when it crashed, i made ctrl-alt-f3 then in the "terminal" i edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed Driver to vesa in the devices section
<lorenz_> ok, chamberlain thanks for the help - you were the first one to give answers.
<lorenz_> bye guys
<chamberlain> no problem lorenz
<orionrobots> skywalker: Can you try (not sure if this will do much): sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<skywalker> ok
<colbert> PriceChild: Where is the CVS folder located ??
<TaTonka> scuderia, i just swithed to my onboard video, and it works
<PriceChild> colbert, probably in your home
<NkZ> OrionRobots: Visual Hang? How is that? Please elaborate: Mine just hangs, Displaying the whole desktop but the mouse won't even move.
<scuderia> TaTonka, then, i saved and made ctrl-alt-f7 to go to the graphic window and the i made ctrl alt backspace to reboot x
<orionrobots> !info tripwire
<ubotu> tripwire: file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1.2.0-7 (edgy), package size 1767 kB, installed size 4640 kB
<todd2> also, I just installed ubuntu and now I want to install the drivers for my graphics card. Where could I search for them?
<colbert> ok
<scuderia> anyone can help me with ATI and Beryl?
<infidel> orionrobots, that wasn't very helpful was it?
<orionrobots> NkZ - It looks like I had memory corruption to a frame buffer or something similar. The screen filled up with blobs and lines - however, they were all rounded - which confused me. I am used to it normally being hard edged?
<marx2k> latest update for feisty Kubuntu killed adept installer... it segfaults uppon bootup now
<alienware> ola
<orionrobots> infidel: I just wanted to know what it was myself
<NkZ> OrionRobots: Ah, Used to windows ME? :-P
<chamberlain> hello alienware
<infidel> orionrobots, understand
<alienware> hello
<orionrobots> NkZ: Absolutely not..
<alienware> sou brasileiro e vc ?
<orionrobots> NkZ: Humour rebooted...
<cafuego_> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<skywalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7715/          orionrobots
<jrib> hey who made ubotu male?
<alienware> hello
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Ha ha ha ha :-P Well, mine just hangs. Which is weird for Ubuntu.
<alienware> sou brasileiro e vc  ?
<chamberlain> hello
<alienware> ola
<orionrobots> Skywalker: hey - the start up looked good though..
<chamberlain> !pt, alienware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt, alienware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skywalker> yes
<alienware> ok
<todd2> also, I just installed ubuntu and now I want to install the drivers for my graphics card. Where could I search for them?
<mahohmei> can someone here answer a question about AD authentication to a 6.06 server?
<chamberlain> whoops
<orionrobots> skywalker: any joy with a sound app then?
<jrib> alienware: aqui e so para ingles, podes falar portugues no #ubuntu-br
<marx2k> todd: what grafx card do you have?
<cables> Is there any way to get the list of fonts Automatix installs? I'm de-automatixing my computer. I installed msttcorefonts, but websites still look ugly.
<skywalker> let me see
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Might be a lame question for me to ask, but tried apt-get update / upgrade?
<alienware> alguma  brasileira ????????????/
<marx2k> use aptitude
<orionrobots> NkZ: Yes. But I am booting the old kernel - the new one remains off until I can be bothered to rejig the nvidia drivers locally.
<todd2> marx2k: nvidia geforce g71?
<sayers> The CPU Scaling device says it is not supported?
<NkZ> OrionRobots: Ah, Yes The new kernel was giving me issues too.
<orionrobots> NkZ: I have been tinkering with UML (User Mode Linux - not fluffy diagrams) a lot - which may have had something to do with it..
<marx2k> todd2, look for a script called envy... it auto-does everything for you for NVidia
<alienware> alguma brasileira  ????????
<orionrobots> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Know if there is a special room where I can ask about gdesklets?
<orionrobots> NkZ: My best guess is #gnome..
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Thanks. :-) I'm too noob to find my way alone. :-)
<orionrobots> NkZ: An interesting kernel mess up is to create a VM with more memory than the physical box has..
<skywalker> orionrobots no let see if a music cd plays
<chamberlain> well things have seemed to die down a little, anyone have any info on using a hauppauge remote in edgy
<orionrobots> Can lirc cope with it?
<NkZ> OrionRobots: Damn! And Excessive VM could be the reason of why the system just hangs or reboots? acting like it was a real memory issue?
<orionrobots> NkZ: Well the HOST kernel issues a message to all terms "Oops"..
<chamberlain> orionbots, havent had any luck with lirc, maybe a good howto would help
<sayers> Is there a way to have my CPU Scaled, I sortof remember how, it's in CPU0 in /sys/devices/system
<orionrobots> NkZ: And ps, top stopped working.
<orionrobots> NkZ: And trying to run them, or kill just hung the term they were run in.
<orionrobots> NkZ: However, things already running, like firefox, and GAIM, just seemed to carry on just fine.
<NkZ> OrionRobots: I will take that as a yes: Any way to solve that Issue or we have to wait for the patch?
<skywalker> orionbots notheing
<skywalker> its playing but no sound
<NkZ> OrionRobots: I'm sticking with the old safe kernel in the mean time, thank you very much. :-)
<orionrobots> skywalker: ok - lets try aplay instead: aplay `locate *.wav | head -2`
<orionrobots> NkZ: No that Vm thing was entirely my fault - nothing to do with the .11 kernel.
<skywalker> ok
<infidel> orionrobots, found the informantion i was looking for with the all knowing google tool :)
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Ahh, I see. :-)
<orionrobots> NkZ: Making a Vm with 2Gb on a 1Gb box is a bad plan.. But an interesting experiment none the less.
<orionrobots> infidel: good call!
<slyfox> can someone pelase help me to isntall this? http://xoomer.alice.it/rockman81/kmobiletools/kmobiletools-svn-2007-02-27.tar.bz2
<chamberlain> well, see you people later
<t0dd> I have a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS and am trying to find the drivers for it.. any help?
<marx2k> an interesting experiment in OS garbage collection ;)
<NkZ> Orionrobots: I've messed a lot with Ubuntu too, not to that extent but yes: I've rebooted 4 times in the last 2 months
<marx2k> t0dd: look for the 'envy' script... search for it in ubuntuforums
<infidel> orionrobots, you reallyhave to love linux, there is no OS out there better
<orionrobots> marxk2: I was wandering if a host kernel could swap out parts of a guest kernels memory space. The answer was a definitive no, and never try that again..
<marx2k> lol
<orionrobots> infidel: infinite space to try stuff and learn.
<tm4> i've checked a couple of sites for this issue, but am curious as to if anyone knows the primary reason that gnome likes to revert to the mesa driver rather than just stick with my ati driver?
<marx2k> tm4: what is the driver you are using in xorg.conf
<skywalker> orionrobots:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7717/
<orionrobots> t0dd: The restricted drivers repo should do it.
<tm4> fglrx
<orionrobots> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marx2k> fglrx?
<marx2k> ok
<marx2k> have you rebooted?
<orionrobots> !ati, tm4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati, tm4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tm4> yeah - it's not a major problem. i can usually either reboot or just ctrl+alt+backspace, but occasionally it just revers
<orionrobots> Worth a shot..
<tm4> !ati
<marx2k> !envy
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<orionrobots> Interesting. How "supported" is envy?
<marx2k> orionrobots, its a 3rd party python script written by a user :)
<marx2k> but it works wonderfully on my systems
<tm4> hmm - if i'm using the ati fglrx driver, is there any reason not to uninstall the restricted package?
<herold> I have 6.10 on a sony vaio centrino duo with a built in memory stick pro duo when i insert the card I get nothing where can I look for my card
<orionrobots> Ok. I may have to try that..
<Cosine> hey guys, if I am trying to seto and ftp server...how do I go and open the port that I need?
<tm4> i'm checking envy out now, as well
<skywalker> orionrobots you get url?
<guajiro_nj> your ATI driver shouldnt revert...make sure you're booting to the same kernel each time.
<orionrobots> Yup - looks the same as before.. No progress then :(
<AndyR> I have 6.10, I got WINE and began installing WoW.... Unfortunately I can't eject my CD for it requires multiple CD's, Can anyone help?
<tm4> guajiro - i am. i may have made a small error some where with xorg.conf. i've been messing with the latest release of beryl
<Cosine> unmount it
<skywalker> yep I never had a big problem with linux
<marx2k> beryl for ati?
<tm4> and it worked for a day, then i update and only get the white cube ;)
<tm4> yeah
<tm4> i have it working - but i use a cheap hack
<Cosine> hey guys, if I am trying to seto and ftp server...how do I go and open the port that I need?
<marx2k> cosine, use firestarter
<marx2k> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<phiphe> hola
<orionrobots> skywalker: This might be a point to raise something on launchpad support to see if some other can be of more help than I am. However - you may want to refer them to your lsmod output, and other info we have gathered.
<skywalker> orionrobots iam out thank youfor your help soo much I learnded alot
<Cosine> firestater?
<phiphe> help...i have ATI
<AndyR> Can anyone help me out? I can't eject my disc drive...
<IndyGunFreak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skywalker> yes
<Cosine> is it in Ubuntu?
<scuderia> phiphe, whats your problem?
<tm4> phiphe: what's up?
<IndyGunFreak> scuderia: he has ATI...lol
<guajiro_nj> one thing I noticed about the aticonfig command is that you can end up with multiple definitions in your xorg.conf file...make sure your driver is not defined twice and your not calling the "ati" or "raedon" one after you called your "fglrx" driver... I noticed that after loosing my driver...
<marx2k> cosine: yeah install it through synaptic or add/remove programs
<phiphe> i install ati drivers but doesnt work
<scuderia> IndyGunFreak - me too :( and i cant run Beryl :(
<phiphe> i have ATI RADEON 9600
<orionrobots> skywalker: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+tickets - this might be your next port of call..
<Cosine> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> scuderia: i never got beryl to work with ATI, but I know some have.
<AndyR> How can I get my CD to eject from the drive?
<Ktron> Gah, Xorg hates me, I never get Xorg to work, ever
<guajiro_nj> I did beryl last night... I get the cube to work, but no desktop on it...everything is white
<marx2k> phiphe: same here
<DEinspanjer> Quick question, if I want to install a 64 bit ubuntu on a machine with an Intel Core 2 Duo, do I need something other than the iso named 64-bit PC (AMD64)?
<IndyGunFreak> AndyR: Right click drive, choose eject
<Cosine> andy...unmount the drive
<DEinspanjer> I don't see any other 64 bit installs...
<phiphe> IT VERY DIFFICULT
<skywalker> orionrobots thank you Iam greatful
<scuderia> IndyGunFreak im almost working, biut it gives me a pixmap error :(
<NkZ> scuderia: Did you try "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy?highlight=%28Beryl%29"?
<tm4> guajiro: i noticed that the device is defined twice in there as well. i changed the two device sections to include "fglrx" rather than "ati". i've been nothing but irritated with ati's drivers, but that's beside the point. i just wonder why i occasionally have the mesa drivers rather than the ati drivers. if i restart x it generally works.
<IndyGunFreak> scuderia: you got a lot further than I did.. kept getting errors during install.
<phiphe> il try everything...but is an impossible mission
<guajiro_nj> besides, beryl has problems with OpenGL...when they fix that I try again...no point in having your screensaver crash your X
<DEinspanjer> I guess maybe a better question would be: Is an Intel Core 2 Duo processor part of the EM64T architecture?
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<opensourceje2> people, how can i change in Nautilus, "passive-mode" into "active-mode" ?
<tm4> guajiro: i may can help you with beryl. i've got a small script running that fixes the white cube issue - do you have an ati?
<opensourceje2> for ftp
<spasticteapot> Can anyone reccomend some games for Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Quite a few of hem won't work properly from the Debian repositories.
<orionrobots> Games - what kind of games?
<guajiro_nj> tm4, yes I do
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: frozen-bubble, its in the repos.. addictive as hell.
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: I really like tremulous
<AndyR> Indy: Tried that, No success.
<phiphe> somethinh help me?
<spasticteapot> When I play Frozen-Bubble, I get the same four levels over and over.
<Ktron> Anyone know any good reference for figuring out Xorg confs?
<marx2k> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Ktron> spasticteapot, Tuxracer! or Chromium!
<spasticteapot> Also, I'm stuck wiht a broken ankle - I'm limited to games that are trackpad-friendly.
<NkZ> Spasticteapot: Try Gbillard. :-)
<spasticteapot> Chromium?
<tm4> guajiro: how long have you been using beryl? i had it working for a few days, but with the version in the svn repo right now, i get the white cube issue - is that what's happened to you,t oo?
<Cosine> marx2k: I dont see Firestarter in the add/remove
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: ?really... I'ev gotten a few repeats, but its great
<orionrobots> and for small spots - enigma, kobo deluxe
<scuderia> IndyGunFreak - see here  http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<orionrobots> lincity too..
<spasticteapot> IndyGunFreak: Same four levels...over and over and over.
<tm4> scuderia: that tutorial works, but not with the current unstable version
<Iced_Kirby> Guys, I resized my drive, now I have 4GB allocated. I am at the Install part "Prepare mount points". What do I do?
<Ktron> spasticteapot, Chorium, sort of a mouse controlled R-Type game
<phiphe> how made work my ati?
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: guess i've never noticed
<AndyR> IndyGunFreak: I did what you said and had no success.
<tm4> there's a little script you've gotta run
<Iced_Kirby> 4GB Unallocated*
<tm4> or execute or whatever you wanna say ;)
<IndyGunFreak> AndyR: what did i say to do?..lol
<guajiro_nj> as for the Xorg.conf file, something I've learned using ATI is once you get your driver working, copy Xorg.conf to your home directory for safe keeping...sooner or later, you're gonna mess it up.. lol
<AndyR> IndyGunFreak: Right Click the drive and then hit eject
<herold> I have Beryl installed and sometimes I need tochange the window manager and then back to Beryl
<LCS-One> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<IndyGunFreak> AndyR: did you try hitting the button on your drive?...lol
<DEinspanjer> Anyone?
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: I have burned days away with Tremolous - but then I used to be a complete half-life addict at one point a few years back..
<phiphe> o please
<tm4> if you've got fglrx and xgl setup correctly, but you're suffering from the white cube - try this (gimme a second to type it up)
<AndyR> IndyGunFreak: I wouldn't be asking if I didn't
<LCS-One> Can someone help with bind configuration on ubuntu 6.06lts-server
<Ktron> guajiro_nj, I just can enver get one working
<guajiro_nj> tm4 -  I have been trying to get beryl to work for the last 2-3 days now
<tm4> (also, i assume all of your xgl scripts are running okay)
<phiphe> ATI EASY !!!...
<Iced_Kirby> Guys, I resized my drive, now I have 4GB unallocated. I am at the Install part "Prepare mount points". What do I do? Do I make two new partitions? What  format are they?
<spasticteapot> No mouse = AAH! I AM FRAGGED!
<megafauna> Hi how do I force VLC to quit? It won't shut down, I have to alt+tab to get out of fullscreen?
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to run Doom fullscreen?
<spasticteapot> I'll settle for Doom at this point.
<LCS-One> Can someone help with bind configuration on ubuntu 6.06lts-server
<LCS-One> Can someone help with bind configuration on ubuntu 6.06lts-server
<spasticteapot> Or, better still, Sporkman.
<orionrobots> spasticteapot - I play tremulous on a trackball..
<phiphe> Why windows continues.....ATI INSTALL EASY,,,,,
<spasticteapot> Chex-quest FTW!
<javiolo> what package contains the ncurses lib ?
<orionrobots> I play everything on one.. No mouse needed..
<NkZ> Orionrobots: Dude, that's hardcore.
<tm4> guajiro: i'm assuming you're using xgl and have written the startxgl startup script?
<Iced_Kirby> Guys, I resized my drive, now I have 4GB unallocated. I am at the Install part "Prepare mount points". What do I do? Do I make two new partitions? What  format are they? Please help!
<Ktron> I really just want a 'here's my hardware, this is my config' sort of website for Xorg confs, or at least some better explanation so I can try to make more educated than 'well, this one random google result says this, and this one says that, so I'll try every combination in between the two...'
<Cosine> marx2k: I dont see Firestarter in the add/remove
<spasticteapot> orionrobots: I have a thinkpad. I have a NIPPLEMAUS.
<spasticteapot> Anything above doom is going to make my finger hurt.
<marx2k> cosine: 'sudo aptitude install firestarter'
<guajiro_nj> tm4, the scripts seem to be running fine...X starts up on :1 and I get the Beryl splash, but the cube is blank
<orionrobots> spasticteapot - ok they do suck..
<tm4> okay cool, then i may can help
<spasticteapot> orionrobots: They work great for word processing.
<jamie_> can anyone tell me how to add user to mysql for the first time after install.
<guajiro_nj> tm4, yes I wrote the startxgl script
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: I once tried to play lincity with a touchpad - it really messed things up..
<Iced_Kirby> I resized my drive, now I have 4GB unallocated. I am at the Install part "Prepare mount points". What do I do? Do I make two new partitions? What  format are they? Can anybody help me? Please?
<Ktron> spasticteapot, http://www.flashchild.com/all-games/
<LCS-One> Can someone help with bind configuration on ubuntu 6.06lts-server
<orionrobots> Spammed road all over my city..
<LCS-One> Can someone help with bind configuration on ubuntu 6.06lts-server
<spasticteapot> Eh..I'll have to pass on Lincity.
<Cosine> wow, thanks man
<Iced_Kirby> Can ANYBODY help me?
<spasticteapot> I've played every SimCity 2000 scenario.
<spasticteapot> No more sim city...
<orionrobots> Ah - another interesting game that might be worth a bit of time is singularity - endgame
<spasticteapot> Iced_Kirby: What's the problem?
<mickz> join LBo
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: but once completed is pretty much over..
<tm4> guarjiro_nj: do this - gksudo gedit /usr/etc/startxglfix and type these lines (delimited by semicolons): #!/bin/sh; sleep 5; exec beryl-xgl --use-copy.    you'll notice gnome will flicker about 5 seconds after starting up, this is beryl kicking into --use-copy.    next, open up a terminal and it will probably no have window borders if so, good. now type this: beryl-manager --no-force-window-manager
<Iced_Kirby> spasticteapot: Guys, I resized my drive, now I have 4GB unallocated. I am at the Install part "Prepare mount points". What do I do? Do I make two new partitions? What  format are they?
<spasticteapot> orionrobots: Tried it...after a few hours, I STILL could'nt build any facilities.
<tm4> also - make sure that you remove beryl-manager from your sessions/startup tab
<krezlim> What good new games are there?
<House> can someone please tell me how to set up  an ethernet connection in 6.06 ubuntu
<AndyR> My disc drive won't open, I tried right clicking eject, and the button... What should I do?
<orionrobots> Wow - I managed to acheive apotheosis..
<javiolo> what package contains the ncurses lib ?
<mickz> join #LBo
<orionrobots> AndyR - you need to unmount it then.
<IndyGunFreak> AndyR: aer you sure the drive is good?.. not being a smartass
<spasticteapot> Iced_Kirby: I recall making a swap partition, and a main partition, (Reiser, in my case), and set the main partition as the boot partition.
<bruenig> javiolo, libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev since you are compiling
<spasticteapot> That worked well for dual-booting on my Thinkpad.
<AndyR> Orionrobots: How do I do that?
<guajiro_nj> tm4, thanks. I'll give that a shot right now..
<bruenig> javiolo, I put up a howto on the forums, but it is waiting moderator approval
<Ktron> AndyR, is there a pin hole on the front of the drive?
<tm4> guajiro_nj: don't forget to chmod +x /usr/bin/startxglfix and add that to your sessions/startup tab
<orionrobots> KTron: hold on - too far.
<cwillu> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Ktron: that was gonna be my  next suggestion.
<oddie> Has anyone played around with Ubuntu and a MacBook?
<cwillu> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ktron> AndyR, if there is, you can stick a pin or straightened paper clip in there and it'll pop open (kind of a manual override)
<javiolo> bruenig ok please  giveme the link
<bruenig> when it is approved I will
<orionrobots> AndyR: Try this - click Places -> Computer
<marx2k> make sure your cdrom device is unmounted first
<House> can someone please help set up an ethernet connection
<spasticteapot> oddie: OSX is based on BSD.
<Iced_Kirby> spasticteapot: So I go into GParted and make a  ext3/2 and  a linux-swap partition?
<marx2k> that might be a reason its not ejecting
<House> its not working
<bruenig> I didn't realize they had this approval thing, or I would have saved it
<spasticteapot> So I'd gues s it wikk work.
<orionrobots> Then you should see the drive in the window there..
<spasticteapot> Iced_Kirby: That worked for me, anywho - that's where I put the "master boot record".
* Ktron agrees with marx2k.
<scuderia> tm4, can u explain me better? Why dont it works?
<t0dd> what ide does everyone recommend?
<spasticteapot> IDE?
<spasticteapot> Well, I prefer SATA, but...
<tm4> scuderia: why doesn't beryl work ... is that what you mean?
<Okapi> hello to all
<guajiro_nj> tm4, this eventually replaces my current startxgl script correct?
<EchoBinary> xen on edgy eft? anyone? tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuEdgy    but hit a snag
<t0dd> integrated development environment
<oddie> spasticteapot: yes i know but I wanted to just try and load ubuntu live ... just cause
<orionrobots> t0dd: A tiny, but well featured IDE I like at the moment is Scite, otherwise it is Eclipse and VIM for me.
<tm4> guajiro_nj: no leave the current startxgl there - this needs to run in addition to that
<abisen> hi want to try ubbuntu and i had a couple of questions.. is it right that i would not need to download new iso's between different ubuntu releases and i can just upgrade using apt (eg. 6.10 to 7.10)
<Iced_Kirby> spasticteapot: So: Main part is ext2/3 and the mount point is... /boot?
<spasticteapot> oddie: You can run Linux on the Newton, I'd bet.
<tm4> /usr/bin/startxglfix
<scuderia> tm4 , you said that that tut dont work with beryl new unstable version, and im asking why, cause i followed it and gave me good resultds
<bruenig> abisen, right
<spasticteapot> Iced_Kirby: I don't know - I just followed the generic Linux install program.
<Iced_Kirby> spastic: And swap part is linux-swap?
<Okapi> I have problem running xman. Error: No manual pages found. Anyone can help?
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<t0dd> orionrobots: I want something like notepad++ for windows, which supports development in many programming languages
<whta> whenever I restart my x server with contrl alt backspace or if i try to log out, it takes FOREVER. what could cause that?
<bruenig> abisen, although it would be 6.10 to 7.04
<jamie_> abisen : yes sudo update-manager -c
<spasticteapot> t0dd: There's a carpload of those for Linux.
<bruenig> abisen, you can't jump two versions
<tm4> scuderia: i'm not exactly sure why the latest unstable version doesn't work on ati cards (i've no idea if it does or not with nvidias). i read a thread on the beryl forum sayinjg something about one of thep plug-ins being broken, but i've really no idea.
<abisen> bruenig, is it also right that I would be able to install some rpm's if I cant find the deb file's (like intel compilers, and other stuff )
<orionrobots> t0dd: Then scite is probably the simplest - but spasticteapot is right, there are many.
<erUSUL> t0dd: emacs, vim, gvim, scite, gedit, nedit........
<jamie_> no
<scuderia> ok, thanks tm4
<spasticteapot> t0dd: Ever fancied programming a microcontroller?
<abisen> bruenig, but i can upgrade incrementally ... that would be good enough
<bruenig> abisen, you can alien the rpms if you want, I generally just compile if there aren't debs
<spasticteapot> Linux has a free AVR C compiler.
<spasticteapot> Beats paying $250 for getting a compiler for Windows.
<bruenig> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<scuderia> does anyone knows if  Feisty Fawn will beryl as default?
<megafauna> Hi can someone recommend a good intro to the file system? I'm nost even sure where to install d/l'd apps to.. /newb
<tm4> scuderia: i don't think it will be
<Ktron> Ah, Xorg is stopping me from using linux... how sad is that?... Ah well, /afk I go
<bruenig> scuderia, #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> scuderia: i doubt it..
<IndyGunFreak> it might though.
<abisen> bruenig, alien ? but some times the only type distributed is rpm
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: It is a shame that familiar does not yet support my pocketPC - parts of the chipset are nt yet supported - otherwise it would be using Linux too..
<bruenig> scuderia, I think the approach is to make it really easy but not to include it by default
<spasticteapot> megafaun: / is the default "start" point, a lot like C.
<bruenig> abisen, alien is a program that will convert rpms to deb but is not 100%
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i agree, its to resource heavy to make it default
<spasticteapot> orionrobots: Feh! Linux runs on Gumstix!
<spasticteapot> And I know where you can get some cheap touchscreens....
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, well the opposition is more philosophical than that, with the binary drivers and such
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: I like the gumstix. BrickOS is linux like - runs on the RCX - that is hardcore... Lego + Linux..
<scuderia> i heard that it iwll have better wireless configuration, cause using xsupplicant to config WPA can sometimes be a bit hard
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: yeah, but you ahve to admit, i've got a point..lol
<EchoBinary> xen on edgy eft? anyone? tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuEdgy    but hit a snag
<abisen> bruenig, so that would be the only catch .. here we get a couple of properitery rpm based apps .. (small ones) but they would need to be used
<IndyGunFreak> sicne the appeal of linux, is it works with older hardware
<orionrobots> spasticteappot - you do?
<bruenig> well yeah I will be going xubuntu maybe even fluxbuntu, I love my resources
<spasticteapot> I do what?
<megafauna> Hi how do I force VLC to quit? It won't shut down, I have to alt+tab to get out of fullscreen?
<t0dd> is scite included with an ubuntu installation?
<spasticteapot> I'm learning C for the PICmicro, actually.
<orionrobots> You know where you can get cheap touchscreens?
<spasticteapot> I traded a box of chocolates for a $400 developer kit.
<bruenig> abisen, you can install rpms, I just don't do it generally. A lot of people use rpm
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i run xubuntu on a 1ghz Laptopl, works very well, and very lean
<spasticteapot> Ah, yes...
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: I was given an Xgamestation today..
<spasticteapot> Xgamestation?
<t0dd> I search for scite in Synaptic and I get no results
<bruenig> I run it on a 2.3 ghz desktiop
<IndyGunFreak> abisen: can you compile whatever it is you're looking for?
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: not sure what I will do with it.. yet.
<tm4> beryl is nice, but still freaks out a lot - gdm randomly restarting
<spasticteapot> bruenig: I run Xubuntu on my 1ghz Pentium-M.
<krfkeith> hi
<krfkeith> im ne to ubuntu
<bruenig> is this a who has the weakest resources competition
<spasticteapot> eh?
<krfkeith> sorry for the typo
<spasticteapot> I started running Linux on a 366mhz Celeron.
<abisen> IndyGunFreak, some times the sources are not available to compile ? unfortunately
<krfkeith> im new to ubuntu
<spasticteapot> I win.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: lol
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: http://www.xgamestation.com/ (it is a bit animation-tastic but gives you an idea)..
<bruenig> !hi | krfkeith
<krfkeith> and i need a little help
<ubotu> krfkeith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<t0dd> orionrobots: why wouldnt I get any results for scite when searching for it in synaptic?
<whta> yeah well i run linux on paperclips and string
<krfkeith> thanks
<nano> anybody familiar with qemu? please help
<IndyGunFreak> abisen: i have no doubt of that.
<spasticteapot> Ah....SX key.
<bruenig> krfkeith, just throw it out there
<IndyGunFreak> abisen: what are you trying to find.
<orionrobots> !info scite
<ubotu> scite: Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.69-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 778 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<clearze2> I've been following a few walkthroughs online to log on without a password using ssh but I can't get it to work. Can someone help me?
<nano> anybody familiar with qemu? please help
<nano> anybody familiar with qemu? please help
<megafauna> krfkeith: just *new and we'll know it's a correction
<krfkeith> well my first question is if someone could tell me how to setup a landline
<tm4> i'm out guys, ttyl
<spasticteapot> I spent $40 on a single-board computer that can just run Linux.
<orionrobots> t0dd: There you go - it is in universe
<abisen> IndyGunFreak, just want to try out Ubuntu have heard a lot of good things abt it never used it earlier (had used debian a long time back)
<spasticteapot> For $130, you can get a Mini-ITX board with video out.
<bruenig> krfkeith, you mean dial up or what?
<krfkeith> i mena using ethernet
<artis> hello ... can anyone help me ? i can't install ubuntu on my asus loptop it hangs on boot, cd is ok
<krfkeith> i have a cable modem
<spasticteapot> abisen: Try Xubuntu if you have a slower machine.
<EchoBinary> I have an R1F
<spasticteapot> Xubuntu rocks, but it has a few annoying bugs.
<abisen> IndyGunFreak, so was asking some q's to clear up my queries
<IndyGunFreak> abisen: easiest thing to do, is use packages in the repositories, there's a gazillion of them.
<guajiro_nj> tn4, thanks for the script
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: What I really want to get my hands on (when finance allows) is the Archos PMA400 (or is it the 450)...
<krfkeith> it recognizes my card
<bruenig> yeah like not being able to log out without freezing
<abisen> spasticteapot, i have a very powerful machine
<oddie> could bye an xbox 1 and run linux off it...
<spasticteapot> abisen: Try Kubuntu or generic-Ubuntu.
<whta> whenever I restart my x server with contrl alt backspace or if i try to log out, it takes FOREVER. what could cause that?
<krfkeith> and whenever i activate the connection it doesn't do anything
<spasticteapot> I actually like XFCE better, but it's a shade buggy.
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: i've never had any probs with it(although I do prefer Gnome)
<krfkeith> if anybody could help
<abisen> spasticteapot, i dont like KDE a whole lot ... have'nt had very nice past experiences with Kde
<megafauna> artis: I wrote over the Master Boot Record (MBR). I used, umm, the Super Grub disk to rewrite it.
<artis> plz help
<abisen> spasticteapot, i'll stick to gnome
<whta> acid_phyre, where do you live? >_>
<Vilhelms> When running World of Warcraft through cedega any other application would not be able to play sounds, so I ran a sound test in the Sound Preferences and it gave me this error http://pastebin.ca/raw/373787
<spasticteapot> abisen: Wise idea.
<megafauna> artis: that you can d/l and burn using the live DVD
<tjl30> I get an error when I try to install updates does anyone think they can help me out
<EchoBinary> anyone here get XEN running on edgy eft?
<krfkeith> could soemone please help
<spasticteapot> The only real problems I have with XFCE is that A. it's hard to edit the launcher menu, and B. you can't drag things on and off the desktop properly.
<bruenig> krfkeith, perhaps nobody knows the answer
<spasticteapot> They should be fixed soon, though.
<krfkeith> do u?
<megafauna> artis: that might not be your problem, but it could be a start
<infidel> tjl30, what's the error?
<whta> whenever I restart my x server with contrl alt backspace or if i try to log out, it takes FOREVER. what could cause that?
<spasticteapot> Anyone know when GNOME and KDE became so bloated?
<bruenig> spasticteapot, you wimp, just make a .desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications
<spasticteapot> bruenig: Sorry?
<tjl30> when I hit the icon for updates the little orange thing
<tjl30> it prompts for my password
<spasticteapot> bruenig: I tried that - the editor is buggy.
<bruenig> spasticteapot, the editor? mousepad?
<infidel> tjl30, ok, then?
<orionrobots> tjl30: It is meant to ask for your password then.
<spasticteapot> I clicked on the "edit" button on the launcher.
<artis> megafauna my cd is ok i think there was a problem with hardware coz i cudnt instal knopix debian or any other linux
<whta> whenever I restart my x server with contrl alt backspace or if i try to log out, it takes FOREVER. what could cause that?
<spasticteapot> I'm holding out for clickand-drag.
<spasticteapot> The only real problem is that I keep forgetting what games I have installed.
<tjl30> then I get an error pop up
<tjl30> error
<bruenig> spasticteapot, no not that, go to /usr/share/applications, that is where the menu entries are at. You can create new ones or modify all you need to in there
<Vilhelms> When running World of Warcraft through cedega any other application would not be able to play sounds, so I ran a sound test in the Sound Preferences and it gave me this error http://pastebin.ca/raw/373787
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<infidel> tjl30, what pasword are you using?
<CreepyCrawly> tjl30, can you be more specific i just came
<spasticteapot> Still...click-and-drag? Why not?
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: if you're a fan of the old breakout game, install LBreakout2
<guajiro_nj> tm4, if you're still here - that script did the trick.
<tjl30> saying E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/source/list
<megafauna> artis: if you ran linux on your comp with the live cd first then it probably isn't the comp, cuz it worked before. I assume that you're on a second comp now, maybe try to fix the mbr. /me newb too
<spasticteapot> IndyGunFreak: I've been in bed for the past two days with pretty much nothing but a Thinkpad.
<spasticteapot> I need something new!
<bruenig> spasticteapot, you just have to edit text files. They are pretty self explanatory though. What I usually do is open a .desktop file of a similar application and just edit it appropriately for my new one. So if it is an internet application, just edit firefox.desktop and save it as something else
<tjl30> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ctothej> how do I stop ubuntu from turning off my monitor
<ctothej> ?
<orionrobots> tjl30: sounds like your sources list is broken.
<CreepyCrawly> spasticteapot, what thinkpad model
<ctothej> seems like a 30 minute timeout
<spasticteapot> X40.
<artis> magafauna: at the moment i have installed debian partly without x and desktop should i reformat the partition ?
<tjl30> it says Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem
<CreepyCrawly> i love T42 & t43
<cobar> spasticteapot: find some flash games online
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: lbreakout2 is cool, i love the old breakout game... and i tworks great.. but it might be hard to play with a touchpad
<CreepyCrawly> they are the best laptops in the world
<cobar> there have to be some good ones
<spasticteapot> I don't even have a touchpad - that's the other problem.
<CreepyCrawly> spasticteapot, play enemy territory
<nano> anybody familiar with qemu? please help
<nano> anybody familiar with qemu? please help
<spasticteapot> CreepyCrawly: Will that run on my crappy intel integrated graphics?
<orionrobots> Ok - tjl30 - go to System->Administration->Software sources
<artis> magafauna: i haven;t ran ubuntu at all on this loptop
<artis> it hangs
<CreepyCrawly> spasticteapot, try it :)
<spasticteapot> May as well..
<orionrobots> spasticteapot; Maybe you need to play nethack...
<orionrobots> :p
<megafauna> Hi how do I force VLC to quit? It won't shut down, I have to alt+tab to get out of fullscreen?
<spasticteapot> orionrobots: Tried it...could'nt get into it.
<spasticteapot> I miss being able to tell the GM: "So, he thinks he's tough? I flick boogers at him!"
<infidel> tjl30, open console and type sudo apt-get update and let me what happens
<spasticteapot> That said, if anyone knew of a version of OpenRPG that actually ran under ubuntu, that would be nice.
<orionrobots> spasticteapot: It never did quite compare to real RPG'ing did it..
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: what about planet penguin racer?
<spasticteapot> Been playing it - I suck.
<CreepyCrawly> bah
<orionrobots> No bloomin racing penguins..
<orionrobots> They really are a bit of a bore..
<spasticteapot> IndyGunFreak: I keep missing the stupid herring....
<tjl30> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: another one i like, is Ksnakerace
<Iced_Kirby> What do I put for Mount Point for the Root and for the swap?
<spasticteapot> Ksnakerace?
<IndyGunFreak> and obviously kirstet(tetris)
<spasticteapot> Hopefully it will run...
<bruenig> tjl30, do this, sudo sed 's/sudo//g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<marx2k> root = /
<CreepyCrawly> spasticteapot, then you should play sudoku
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: its annoyinglys imple, but gets very hard.. and with a touchpad, it might be hard
<marx2k> swap = swap :)
<Iced_Kirby> When I put / it says "No root file system"
<orionrobots> I like sudoko - I wander if there is an app that does "killer" style soduko..
<spasticteapot> Seriously, though...does anyone know if there's a version of OpenRPG that works under Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> Or, for that matter, how I can run Doom fullscreen?
<CreepyCrawly> orionrobots, i bought a handheld sudoku game
<infidel> tjl30, look at the source.list file on line 37 and see what is there
<CreepyCrawly> heh
<Iced_Kirby> When I put / it says "No root file system"
<spasticteapot> ?
<bruenig> !repeat | Iced_Kirby
<ubotu> Iced_Kirby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spasticteapot> How odd.
<orionrobots> CreepyCrawly: Killer is ones wher ethey give you no starting numbers, just dashed line boxes, and sums in the corner...
<CreepyCrawly> yeah have all that
<megafauna> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CreepyCrawly> !berude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megafauna> !BeAnnoyingMan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beannoyingman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<userund> !abuse
<bruenig> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: have you tried sudokus.. or whatever they're called.
<CreepyCrawly> !floodittodeath
<EchoBinary> !yogurt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodittodeath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yogurt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orionrobots> Ah leave the poor bot alone... You cruel bot baiters..
<tjl30> on line 37...
<CreepyCrawly> !weed
<spasticteapot> IndyGunFreak: I'm in calculus. Math...baaad.
<orionrobots> :-p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megafauna> !SnowToEndSpringToBegin
<bruenig> tjl30, run that command and see what happenes
<IndyGunFreak> spasticteapot: lol
<Frogzoo> !botabuase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> s/happenes/happens
<IndyGunFreak> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nano> ubotu
<spasticteapot> Seriously, does anyone know how to make Doom run fullscreen?
<nano> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Frogzoo> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tjl30> i did
<spasticteapot> tjl30: How?
<tjl30> nothing I am aware of happend
<CreepyCrawly> !angryops
<scuderia> does anyone has those stikers to laptops like thise that says intel centrino and something?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about angryops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> tjl30, ok, you must have put something weird in there, do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin the output
<bruenig> !pastebin | tjl30
<ubotu> tjl30: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ctothej> How can i disable ubuntu's auto turn-off monitor after x minutes?
<CreepyCrawly> ubotu, you just lied
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you just lied - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<megafauna> how did he lie?
<bachler> hi all, that has trouble with the keyboard not working in X? just got this way, after a reboot, have been working fine, but now it does not work (just in X), im currently typing on it in a bashlogin.. so no hardware failure, have checked kerneloutput for any hints, but none. have also checked X logs but no hints there either...
<CreepyCrawly> ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bruenig> megafauna, it was a bad joke, don't encourage an explanation
<CreepyCrawly> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i'd like to get quake sometime
<krezlim> rock the boat
<megafauna> bruenig: ok, explainations are bad whatever the joke quality
<megafauna> Hi how do I force VLC to quit? It won't shut down, I have to alt+tab to get out of fullscreen?
<nano> ctothej, must be the power mgt settings
<orionrobots> ctothej - you should be able to tweak that easily - System->Preferences->ScreenSaver
<bruenig> megafauna, killall vlc
<nano> megafauna, you can use system monitor
<CreepyCrawly> haha do you like you wife explaining where all the money went ?
<krezlim> killall vlc
<ctothej> orionrobots: its not the screensaver that comes on, and i have it set to 2 hours (the max)
<orionrobots> megafauna - or pkill -9 vlc
<bruenig> megafauna, or you can ps -A, to findn the PID and then kill -9 PID
<userund> megafauna: hit ctrl alt esc and click on the window to kill it.
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know a sidebar like vistas for ubuntu?
<krezlim> how bad is it to use -9?
<EchoBinary> anyone able to get XEN running on Edgy?
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, widgets?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: What's it look do/whatever?
<orionrobots> ctothej - hmm - okay, how about System->Preferences->Power Management
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
<bruenig> !gdesklets | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<tjl30> ok pastbin
<EchoBinary> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig yea ty
<bruenig> oh yeah that connection doesn't work
<bruenig> url*
<lxuser> EchoBinary; ##Xen
<stratusfear> any one know some good games like diablo2 for ubuntu?
<EchoBinary> thanks lxuser :)
<Mach3> im trying to dual boot as described in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275728    Windows boots fine, but when i set the linux drive to boot first, it acts like its starting, and then i get a black screen with this error: "BusyBox built-in shell ;     /bin/sh: can't access tty;  job control turned off"
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, just sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<mindstate> is xen better than qemu
<marx2k> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ctothej> orionrobots: Both sliders are set to Never.
<orionrobots> mindstate: depends what you want to do with it..
<Frogzoo> krezlim: -9 is a bad habit, use -TERM
<bruenig> tjl30, ok give the url of the pastebin
<megafauna> bruenig: killall vlc - is that a terminal command? alt+tab+esc doesn't work for full screen video, there is no border around the window
<orionrobots> I always kill -9  - but then listening to monzy has that affect..
<Frogzoo> !appdb | stratusfear
<ubotu> stratusfear: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Iced_Kirby> I made a 3GB ext2 and a 1GB linux-swap partition. I am intalling Ubuntu right now, I am at the "Prepare mount points". What do I do?
<megafauna> userund alt+tab+esc doesn't work for fullscreen vids, there is no border around the window, but thanks, I did not know that and it will be usefull later
<tanlaan> how can i change the gamma settings in ubuntu?
<orionrobots> mindstate: there is vmware, UML (user mode linux) as well as VMWare, Zen and Qemu. WHat you use depends on your intended use generally.
<stratusfear> ubotu yeah i got diablo 2 runing on ubuntu but i wanna play another that's kinda bored yet
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krezlim> best thing is to find an alternative player, maybe start using microsoft?
<Frogzoo> !games | stratusfear
<ubotu> stratusfear: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<tanlaan> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iced_Kirby> Anybody willing to help someone that's having trouble with installation?
<mindstate> orionrobots, id just use it to mess around , id probably use it for games
<scuderia> gksudo /usr/bin/amsn
<scuderia> ups, sorry
<tanlaan> Iced_Kirby: what kind of installation?
<Mach3> im trying to dual boot as described in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275728    Windows boots fine, but when i set the linux drive to boot first, it acts like its starting, and then i get a black screen with this error: "BusyBox built-in shell ;     /bin/sh: can't access tty;  job control turned off"
<bruenig> amsn as root seems like a bad idea
<orionrobots> mindstate: For games - vm's are probably not great. But I think you are probably talking Xen or VMware if you want a frame buffer..
<tjl30> ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7724/
<Iced_Kirby> tanlaan: Ubuntu installation. Time for some copy and pasta: "I made a 3GB ext2 and a 1GB linux-swap partition. I am intalling Ubuntu right now, I am at the "Prepare mount points". What do I do?"
<mindstate> orionrobots, thanks bro ill check it out
<scuderia> bruenig - sure it is, im testing it cause it doesnt opne and i dont know why. I guess i may messed up  ;)
* orionrobots Has to go now - my giraffe is on fire...
<marx2k> Mach3: your config is having linux boot from the wrong drive
<orionrobots> Seeya
<nano> nano, hello
<tanlaan> Iced_Kirby: did you set up a boot partition?
<marx2k> you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mach3> marx2k: do i need to change something in menu.lst?
<marx2k> yep
<Iced_Kirby> tanlaan: I don't think so
<bruenig> tjl30, do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete everything from line 44 down
<Iced_Kirby> tanlaan: How do I do that?
<Mach3> marx2k: just try changing the hd # ?
<bruenig> tjl30, I meant from 41 down
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig now how do you um put it up?
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, it is in the menus, gdesklets
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, just pick from your desklets
<tanlaan> Iced_Kirby: should be able to set "boot" as the partition type as you did with the linux-swap
<marx2k> Mach3: thats right
<Comrade-Sergei> oh der im dumb
<JamesG> Does the installer automatically handle dual boot setup? Or is it pretty easy? I have a laptop with an existing Windows install which I don't want to nerf, but I have a spare partition I'd like to install to so I can do dev work on the bus..
<Flannel> JamesG: yeah
<Flannel> !dualboot | JamesG
<tjl30> is there a way to see line numbers ?
<megafauna> Mach3: here is my booting adventure that ended successfully (I won the linux beau). idk if it will help you but it may. Duel boot instructons, setup using Grub
<megafauna> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352165
<IndyGunFreak> JamesG: its not real hard
<megafauna> Mach3: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352165
<Iced_Kirby> tanlaan: It's not there. But there is a thing that says "Manage flags". One of the flags is boot
<infidel> tjl30, look at your file it's dicked up
<Flannel> hmm.  JamesG, ubotu seems to be down.  Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<JamesG> IndyGunFreak: I know it's not. I was doing dual boots 10 years ago.. It's more a question of how manual the process is these days.
<tanlaan> Iced_Kirby: im not the right person to be talking to about this :(, sorry
<Iced_Kirby> tanlaan: Darn
<Flannel> JamesG: oh, fully automated (except the partitioning stuff)
<IndyGunFreak> JamesG: oh.. well, its pretty streamlined, i didn't find it hard.
<JamesG> Excellent
<JamesG> Thanks
<Iced_Kirby> Can anybody else help me?
<IndyGunFreak> pretty must just chose your partition and go.
<rubbs> Iced_Kirby:  You said you were trying to install right?
<IndyGunFreak> !someone
<Mach3> marx2k: thanks, i'll try that
<marx2k> i have that issue if I am on a dual boot system and they upgrade the kernel on linux... not sure why
<gopp> hi
<gopp> hmm
<gopp> ubuntu ppc is cool
<javiolo> is there any soulseek client for the command line?
<bruenig> tjl30, do you need help installing anything, looks like you tried to get automatix about 5 times, what did you want from automatix
<ubotu> JamesG: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tjl30> dicked up?
<rubbs> I *may* be able to help you
<infidel> yeah
<tjl30> ok I can't save the sources.list files after I edited it
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: what's your question?
<tjl30> it says read only
<bruenig> tjl30, you need to gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then you should be able to save it
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: Time for copy and paste: I made a 3GB ext2 and a 1GB linux-swap partition. I am intalling Ubuntu right now, I am at the "Prepare mount points". What do I do?
<gopp> but I can't seem to figure out why it didn't boot after isntall
<IndyGunFreak> tjl30: sudo gedit /path to file/
<Flannel> tjl30: you need to open it as a super user, use gksudo or sudo, dpeending on your program you're editing it with
<bruenig> gksudo
<gopp> ppc ubuntu
<infidel> tjl30, you need to edit as sudo
<tanlaan> anyone know how to change the gamma settings under ubuntu
<chad> Any Xfce experts? I have to manually start xfwm4 after logging in and I now that's not right but I don't know where to look.
<rubbs> Iced_Kirby: I don't really think I've ever had to do that...  but I think you flag the /boot to the partition you want to boot from
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: Er... specify your 3GB partition as /, then the 1GB as a swap partition?  Or am I not understanding
<bruenig> chad, put it in the startup applications
<Frogzoo> tanlaan: you got ati?
<rubbs> Iced_kirby:  Opps... yeah... you want to flag it as /
<javiolo> !soulseek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soulseek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infidel> Frogzoo, you have an ati issue?
<Iced_Kirby> rubbs: Which one?
<TaTonka> who can tell me the correct way to put XGL and kiba dock on ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> Hello there, how can we manage partitions?
<Frogzoo> infidel: nope
<Iced_Kirby> rubbs: The ext2 or the swap?
<bruenig> TaTonka, perhaps #ubuntu-effects
<chad> really, bruenig? That seems too obivous! :)
<superkirbyartist> I need a partition creator.
<infidel> superkirbyartist, cfdisk
<rubbs> Iced_Kirby: the ext3 or ext2
<superkirbyartist> infidel: graphics?
<CaptainMorgan> where does ktorrent default its downloads to? I just downloaded something and it says it's complete.. but I can't find it
<infidel> superkirbyartist, no
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: what about qparted?
<tanlaan> Frogzoo: i have no idea... >.<
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: the swap partition is for swap, the other (one you want to install to) is /
<gopp> !kubuntu > CaptainMorgan
<Iced_Kirby> rubbs: When I do that in the mount points ( / is the ext2 and swap is swap) it says "No root file system"
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, it doesn't by default put anything anywhere, its default behavior is to ask you where to put it. You have to configure it to autosave
<superkirbyartist> Indyguyfreak command not fount... is it gfx and installable?
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: altough, traditionally, ext3 is default, not 2, but it'll work fine.
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, but you should be able to look through the preferences to see where that is, if for some reason it has been configured to autosave
<Iced_Kirby> Flannel: When I do that in the mount points ( / is the ext2 and swap is swap) it says "No root file system"
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: yoiu probably need to install it.
<rubbs> Iced_Kirby: The swap is basically a place for virtual memory... in a manner of speaking
<superkirbyartist> bruenig that installed a virus.
<CaptainMorgan> thanks bruenig
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: right, that's a bug.  Uh, I believe the workaround is to go back a step, then come back to it and set it again.  But, I don't really remember.
<superkirbyartist> Can I make Mac OS partitions?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, what?
<Iced_Kirby> Flannel: Okay...
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: what installed a virus?
<superkirbyartist> He made me do a sudo rm *.*
<nero> question- I am about to migrate from a Fedora Core 5 install to Ubuntu.  I have a blank internal drive, that would like to transfer my home directory to for backup (so that I can do a totally clean install of Ubuntu).  Is it as easy as copying the home dir to the drive, installing ubuntu, then copying the files back? or is there a better way that takes into consideration permissions, etc.
<Iced_Kirby> Flannel: Please pray for me that I don't destroy my computer. Please
<bruenig> oh you are the one who said I hacked your computer like a month ago
<Taime1> i have a dell laptop with a broadcom (lspci tells me its broadcom) wireless card.... but ubuntu doesnt install the driver for it... is it possible to install the driver for this wireless card?
<LCS-One> superkirbyartist: wow, you'd be screwed if you did rm -rf /
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: i have a hard time believing he intentionally installed a virus on your PC
<superkirbyartist> How do I install a Mac OS partition?
<infidel> nero, is /home on it's own partition?
<rubbs> Iced_Kirby: Sorry I don't know a whole lot about it... and unfortunatly I have to go.
<mindstate> !wireless | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, you don't install partitions? that is hardware
<marx2k> !ndiswrapper | Taimel
<ubotu> Taimel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nero> infidel, it is, but is ex2, and I would like to reformat it to ext3..
<LCS-One> !sendmail
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: just curious, you just leveled an accusation at brunig for supposedly hacking your PC, and yet you want people to help you
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: It still says No root file system
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ryanakca> how would I rotate 25 images by 180%? I have imagemagick installed
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: should I start installation over?
<rubbs> Iced_Kirby: Good luck!  I'll pray for your system
<userund> nero: should be as easy as that.  but I'd forego keeping config files and such of gnome/gtk or kde since there would likely be conflicts between the distros.  if program versions are the same, normal programs should be fine
<superkirbyartist> It doesn't matter, I just installed ubuntu again... it's a computer for sale.
<superkirbyartist> How do we make mac os partitions?
<gopp> any here know if I have to do anything special to boot from ubuntu ppc
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: well, i'm sure you'll figure it out
<bruenig> ha
* EchoBinary sighs
<superkirbyartist> How can I do a right click from the keyboard?
<Iced_Kirby> rubbs: It still says No root file system
<superkirbyartist> It's an iMac mouse after all.
<nero> userund, gotcha..  I'm not terribly worried about the config stuff.. other than my thunderbird mail, but that should transfer fine i'd think.
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: click it with your right hand
<superkirbyartist> Indygunfreak, iMac mouse.
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, depends on the keyboard, on my keyboard there is a little menu thing by the right control key
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: ah, found it.  you'll need to delete that partition, and then recreate it.
<infidel> nero, i thought you could upgrade to ext3 without distrying the data
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: which one?
<superkirbyartist> bruenig: sorry, but imac keyboard.
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: the ext2 one (/)
<bruenig> get a real keyboard
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: Okay, I'll try that now
<nero> infidel, I probably can, but I'd also like to make the partition a little bigger.. and figure, it might be time to just do a wipe and clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: you're aparently still under the illusion we're trying to help you
<mindstate> lmao
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: try right clicking your monitor
<Flannel> bruenig: "real" keyboards don't have that key, only windows keyboards do.  Don't be so asinine.
<tjl30> fantastic it works now
<tjl30> thanks guys
<infidel> nero, i see
* bruenig is intentionally asinine
<infidel> nero, just do a backup then
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i don't really blame you, thats a pretty serious accusation, and if yu're gonna say it, you should have something to back it up
<nero> one last question- I noticed that ubuntu is only one CD.  Are most of the packages online, etc??  (guess I am used to downloading 4-5 cds for FC, 95% of which I dont use ;) )
<superkirbyartist> Isn't that a shame?  I had to run upstairs to get a MICROSOFT mouse.
<Iced_Kirby> Flannel: Should it be ext3 or 2? The docs say 2 is for small partitions, the partition is only 3GB
<bruenig> it is funny two because I can't imagine what *.* would match, except I guess if you are in the home directory
<IndyGunFreak> nero: most of the packages are easily installed via the repositories(you'll need internet access, but its easy)
<bruenig> but even then, that would just delete the configs, which remake themselves
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: ext3 is the norm nowadays, I don't think anyone really uses ext2 anymore
<superkirbyartist> I have Gparted, how can we split partitions?
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: Then I go for 3?
<nero> IndyGunFreak, that what I figured.. :)  Just wanted to make sure before making the leap!
<hne> hi
<Flannel> Iced_Kirby: sure
<hne> sikimi yiyin
<hne> trkiSh
<hne> man
<infidel> Iced_Kirby, the only partition i would make ext2 would be /boot
<bruenig> s/two/too/
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: What happened to /?
<IndyGunFreak> nero: its pretty easy, bu tit does install a few packages from the get go
<IndyGunFreak> Firefox, GIMP, etc..
<shazam> is it safe to install ubuntu
<yomm> a heavy reverb has suddenly appeared on all my sound . I examined the ALSAMIXER but couldn't find anything reverb/echo related .. any ideas ?
<shazam> and upgrade to unstable?
<nero> IndyGunFreak,  I have been suffering under Yum with FC for so long.. I am just hoping Ubuntu is a little nicer..
<bruenig> shazam, I wouldn't call it safe being two months out, maybe #ubuntu+1 would be better at answering
<IndyGunFreak> nero:  been there done that before I made the leap my friend, you're gonna love Synaptic
<Flannel> shazam: Feisty?  Feisty is alpha software, it's stable day-to-day, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<mindstate> nero, APT is gawd
* bruenig notes an echo
<Cloudy> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Cloudy> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<EchoBinary> an echo?
<yomm> yum
* EchoBinary is noted
<nero> ahh good.. so Ubuntu is apt.. I like apt..
<yomm> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bruenig> echo more generally
<IndyGunFreak> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<yomm> :)
* EchoBinary is a general
<mindstate> lol that was cool
<EchoBinary> :-D
<IndyGunFreak> mindstate: what was?
<mindstate> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mindstate> that
<mindstate> lol
<yomm> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<IndyGunFreak> oh, i just got that...lol, hilarious
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: It worked now. All I have to do is click install.......
<yomm> !ubuntu-nl
<mindstate> haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-nl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Iced_Kirby> flannel: Should I click?
<mindstate> does alien have a good .rpm to .deb conversion rate? or does it only work sometime
<userund> mindstate: everytime I've tried it's worked
<bruenig> !alien | mindstate sometimes compile if you can
<IndyGunFreak> mindstate: i've had a 50/50 success rate
<ubotu> mindstate sometimes compile if you can: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Cloudy> Ooh. That reminds me that I need to install Alien.
<mindstate> ok thanks guys
<andre> sup folks
<mindstate> i only used it one time and it worked
<IndyGunFreak> Cloudy: its like installing WIne to use WIndows packages, try to use a native debian package
<bruenig> !howdy | andre
<ubotu> andre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Iced_Kirby> Flannel: What about the "GRUB will be installed to (hd0)" ? Do I leave that alone?
<andre> Does anyone know if ubucon was videotaped?
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, not quite the same but ok
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: its pretty similar, other than deb and rpm are linux
<mindstate> andre, maybe youtube?
<marx2k> Iced_Kirby,  how many HD's you got?
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig something a little less clunky like the one in vista?
<marx2k> is hd0 where your system boots from?
<Cloudy> IndyGunFreak: Oh, I know, I just like having the option open
<andre> mindstate:  13 sec vid only
<bruenig> well and wine is a compatibility layer that allows you to run windows programs, whereas alien just converts packages
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: One. It's in partitions though
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: true.
<marx2k> yeah then its hd0
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, I have not seen the vista one, maybe a screenshot would help
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: Okay, wish me luck installing!
<IndyGunFreak> Anyone know where i can get a .deb file of the game secondlife?
<marx2k> you want grub to be put on your boot drive.. whatever partitions youre booting goes into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> i thought it was in the repos
<marx2k> !secondlife
<jlamr> b
<Frogzoo> !appdb | IndyGunFreak
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: So it stays as hd0?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig hold on
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<infidel> anyone like rap here?
<marx2k> Iced: yep
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: Okay
<mindstate> ooo thats nice
<marx2k> Iced: Its just asking where your MBR is at
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: i didn't run it with Wine
<marx2k> which, if you only have one hard drive, is hd0
<ohir> anyone knows if postgresql 8.2.x will be backported to 6.06 LTS?
<Flannel> ohir: most likely not
<ohir> thx Flannel.
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5616/avistasidebarprebeta2scrn0lk.jpg
<Iced_Kirby> Its installing!
<Iced_Kirby> 34%
<DEinspanjer> I'm sorry folks, I had to run away to take care of baby.
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, yeah that looks pretty much like gdesklets, just pick your widgets right
<marx2k> Iced what partitions do you have?
<marx2k> I typically have 2... the main linux which is '/' and then the swap which is fswap
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig but tis so sleek
<DEinspanjer> Did anyone answer my question about whether the ubuntu 64-bit PC (AMD64) iso is the right one to download for an Intel Core 2 Duo chip?
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: Two, ext2 and swap. I followed the docs and IRC help
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, there are some sleek gdesklet configurations
<marx2k> why didnt you use ext3?
<marx2k> heres me...
<marx2k> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<marx2k> /dev/hda1     ext3    108G  3.6G   99G   4% /
<marx2k> varrun       tmpfs    506M  100K  506M   1% /var/run
<marx2k> varlock      tmpfs    506M     0  506M   0% /var/lock
<marx2k> procbususb   usbfs     10M   92K   10M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<marx2k> udev         tmpfs     10M   92K   10M   1% /dev
<bruenig> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gdesklets.png
<marx2k> devshm       tmpfs    506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm
<marx2k> lrm          tmpfs    506M   26M  481M   5% /lib/modules/2.6.20-8-generic/volatile
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: I mean ext3 :P
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gdesklets.png
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: I mean ext3 and swap
<marx2k> ok :)
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, I mean that one is overdone on purpose, but you get the idea
<colbert> how do I add a "My Computer"-like icon to my desktop so I can explore my drives/filesystem when I double click it ??
<Iced_Kirby> marx2k: I hope this works...
<marx2k> colbert: you using gnome or kde?
<colbert> marx2k: gnome
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig ill check it out thanks
<marx2k> colbert: add a new folder to the desktop, point it to /media
<colbert> marx2k: How do I change what it points to ??
<marx2k> right click and go to properties :)
<colbert> marx2k: yes I do that but it only tells me where it points to, I cannot change it
<marx2k> Hm....
<marx2k> type this into console 'ln -s /media ~/Desktop/WhateverYouWant
<marx2k> '
<oddie> has anyone created a media centre from ubuntu?
<riotkittie> oh god. i've been lured to the dark side. ive spent more time in win xp today than i have in the 3months since i went back to linux :\
<koiron> i'm trying to find out if ubuntu will support my notebook's 1280x768 widescreen resolution...  anyone know? :D
<marx2k> if your vidcard supports it, ubuntu will support it
<riotkittie> koiron : yea, it should. you may need to tweak xorg but
<koiron> an ATI X600 64mb is in the notebook
<marx2k> <-- ATI 9600 Radeon in an HP nc6000 notebook @ 1280x768
<Taime1> i have a widescreen
<Taime1> and ati card
<Taime1> worked right out of the box
<koiron> sweet! :)
<koiron> thanks guys
<Taime1> actually, worked better than windows did
<koiron> now here's my other question...
<Cloudy> What could cause this? "checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no" I've got the latest gcc package..
<koiron> i'm gonna resize the 80gb ntfs partition, how much space shud i give ubuntu?
<mjg> hi - can anyone help me set up a printer using ubuntu?
<AndrewB> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> hmm
<Raider1> Uhh, stupid question .. What do I have to apt-get to get all the gcc man pages ?? .. I did an apt-get install gcc-4.1-doc but it seems I'm still not getting the manpages for anything in C or C++
<infidel> mjg, what sems to be the problem?
<marx2k> koiron: Thats a question only you can answer
<colbert> marx2k: Okay it worked but it goes to the "media" folder instead of *inside* the media folder, how could I do that ?
<marx2k> colbert: did you type 'media' or /media'
<mjg> It's shared w/ samba from a windows xp machine, and I can run the setup wizard OK, and find the printer, but when I finish, it doesn't appear in the list of printers (only "Install New Printer" is there, still)
<colbert> I typed /media
<infidel> mjg, which printer?
<mjg> it's a canon mp600
<marx2k> colbert: all of your drives should be in /media
<koiron> i'd like to keep all my documents and everything on my windows ntfs.  i'd like to use ubuntu as obviously an alternative to xp and see how well it works for me, perhaps in the future removing windoze
<infidel> mjg, which driver are you using?
<riotkittie> ok. save me from myself.  ive just discovered the wonder of ati's extended desktop, and i am liking this. A LOT. enough to keep me in winXP for the last three or four hours. and really, ive spent about 20 mins total in win in the last four months.  my laptop's graphics chip is a lousy ati mobility m1, and ati's snazzy linux drivers will not work for me :(  is it going to be possible to get extended desktop under ubuntuuuu?  <weep>
<marx2k> koiron: 5 gigs? 7?
<riotkittie> i seem to recall messing around with Xinerama a few months ago but having no success.
<koiron> is that how much ubuntu normally requires with some spare space?
<mjg> thx infidel... I'm using the driver for the Canon iP4200.  I downloaded the ppd from canon's ftp site
<marx2k> koiron: I think ubuntu installs to like 3 gigs or something
<colbert> marx2k: Yes, they are it works great, just wondering if it can open the media folder itself and show its contents directly instead of showing the folder media
<marx2k> maybeless
<koiron> thanks marx2k
<marx2k> colbert: not sure what you mean... so the folder media is inside the folder media??
<colbert> marx2k: Sorry, what I mean is when I double click "Computer" (my folder I made) it shows the folder Media, and I have to double click it to see the drives and all.. I want to double click "Computer" and see media's contents already instead
<oddie> koiron: I have installed on a 20gig because I have a windows partition that i can't write too....
<Cloudy> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<koiron> oddie, can't u mount the windows partition in ubuntu?
<oddie> koiron: yep its mounted but NTFS so I can't write to it...
<gdb> ntfs?
<oddie> koiron: I download files then copy to a server
<koiron> hmm
<marx2k> colbert: just move the Media folder out to the desktop and  remove Computer, then rename Media to Computer :)
<koiron> so if im running xp on a ntfs partition... im kinda screwed?
<oddie> is there currently a supported NTFS writing system at the moment?
<marx2k> linux can read ntfs but not write to it
<marx2k> oddie I think so but not very well
<koiron> now i'm sad :|
<colbert> marx2k: LOL, I wasn't born yesterday, I swear it.. lol thanks that's the answer ;)
<usuario> usuario
* gdb does't dual boot so doesn't know.
<rbil> oddie: I was reading last week that fuse (a driver that reads/writes to ntfs) has gone stable
<oddie> markx2k: any software I have found there has been warning when installing saying that data can be lost.....
<marx2k> ;)
<LordKeiden> oddie: i installed a package , ntfs3 i think, that gives rw access to linux for ntfs. i have been using it for a few weeks, no problems for me.
<oddie> rbil: sweet
<marx2k> oddie: thats a warning that comes with any software that deals with hard drives
<marx2k> but Id back shit up :)
<kitche> rbil: true but it's the same version that was unstable :P
<oddie> 600gig to backup....
<gdb> rbiil: for which versions of ntfs?
<mjg> infidel, I followed instructions from http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP600
<kitche> !ohmy | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<marx2k> we're all adults here, I would think
<oddie> rbil: i'll look into fuse
<mjg> but I don't get any error message, or any printer, or anything
<oddie> rbil: thanks
<rbil> gdb: sorry, no idea. I don't use ntfs, so didn't pay much attention to the news release
<Avochelm> nelson mandela: erhem. hmmm. ubuntu is about women!
<koiron> does this actually work...   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<gdb> no worries
* gdb is here using a treo 700p lol
<ataq> hey anyone use the ati x1950PRO 250MB on Ubuntu?
<jlamr> will ubuntu automatically detect wifi access points like windows, or do I need some other packages
<JamesG> Can anyone suggest some CD burning software? Not looking for "the best", but just some to pick from :)
<userund> JamesG: bonfire, k3b
<Taime1> autodetects for me jlamr
<bruenig> JamesG, k3b gnomebaker, or if you like command line cdrecord is fun
<mjg> jlamr, me too
<JamesG> Thanks
<robbie_crash> What is causing this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7608/  And how can I fix it?
<keex> hello.
<ataq> whats ATI like on Linux?
<gdb> howdy
<kitche> ataq: a pain
<billy> hello?
<userund> ataq: ridiculous
<jlamr> i had to do some driver hacking to get mine working, seems like ymmv
<marx2k> !jamesg | k3b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jamesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !hi | billy
<ubotu> billy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marx2k> !k3b | jamesg
<ubotu> jamesg: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<billy> bruenig, thanks
<ataq> kitche: why so? I want a new graphics card, high end. And Nvidia is too dear
<bruenig> !thanks | billy
<ubotu> billy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<billy> =-] 
<Gast243> Hey there
<rbil> ataq: Nvidia is better supported with Linux. What price range you looking at? What type of card?
<Gast243> I need some support... :(
<mjg> infidel, any idea?
<atomiku> Gast243: then get some
<ataq> rbil: I have a 6600. I want to spend about 220 max
<Gast243> May I get some right here? :<
<billy> anyone help w/ evolution?
<atomiku> Gast243: yes
<atomiku> just ask
<keex> I compiled my own kernel, since then I get errors from dpkg -> http://phpfi.com/208817
<robbie_crash> I have a broken VMWare-Player install that I cannot reinstall over, remove, or properly run software updates until I solve the issue
<robbie_crash> but I have no idea what is causing it, nor how to fix it
<Gast243> The problem is: Everytime I'm plugging in an external Hard Disk via USB ( File format: FAT / FAT 32 ) ubuntu gets stuck and I need to do a complete restart
<billy> regarding evolution, i have two email accounts, really mine and my wifes.  evolution puts it all together under "on this computer>inbox".  how can i separate the accounts?
<rbil> robbie_crash: you probably upgraded your kernel and the kernel-modules for vmplayer aren't there
<keex> I can't get fuse configured
<robbie_crash> The output for my problem is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7608/
<Taime1> robbie_crash, i learned how to completely uninstall a program including the configuration files, woule that help?
<robbie_crash> Taime1: it might
<rbil> robbie_crash: does this look like your situtation? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358275&page=3
<robbie_crash> rbil: I installed vm after my last kernel upgrade
<rbil> read that link
<billy> regarding evolution, i have two email accounts, really mine and my wifes.  evolution puts it all together under "on this computer>inbox".  how can i separate the accounts?
<andre> Does anyone know if ubucon was videotaped?
<mjg> OK - so my printer will not install properly.  It's shared from an XP machine, and I can run the add-printer-wizard, and everything looks ok, but afterwards: no printer.  Any ideas anyone?
<eobanb> which one do you guys recommend; xchat, or xchat-gnome
<Gast243> no one has an answer? =(
<Gast243> or at least a suggestion?^^
<billy> eobanb, i never used xchat-gnome
<mjg> Gast243: does your computer just lock up completely?
<Gast243> mjg: yes
<arkanjul> IF anyone has a sec - I am having trouble with xorg - "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" - is giving me "Permission Denied" (I am the Admin) - I have 6.10.
<mjg> I can only suggest checking /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog after you reboot to see if anything showed up before it died
<mjg> if the drive works with other computers and so on
<TheVault> Hello guys, I have a few questions about Ubuntu that I did not think up until the other day, anybody able to help answer my 2 questions I have?
<Gast243> mjg: It does.. It also worked on that one before I've installed ubuntu
<robbie_crash> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<billy> regarding evolution, i have two email accounts, really mine and my wifes.  evolution puts it all together under "on this computer>inbox".  how can i separate the accounts?
<arkanjul> What is a packed command for newest xorg version?
<mjg> Gast243: not sure, sorry
<meleahbee> i updated my kernel to the latest generic one, and now i dont have sound, at first my X11 wasnt working so i had to use my backup conf
<Gast243> mjg: I've just completely reinstalled ubuntu... Maybe there was something wrong with the previous installation
<TheVault> Question 1: I dual booted WinXp and Ubuntu before but screwed myself up when linux was being a jerk(at least on my end anyway) and when I tried to remove the grub boot loader, I did not know what to do. I found some information that using fixmbr or something like that with the CD removes that, is that what your suppose to do?
<marx2k> meleahbee, play with alsamixer
<mjg> my printer will not install properly.  It's shared from an XP machine, and I can run the add-printer-wizard, and everything looks ok, but afterwards: no printer.  Any ideas anyone?
<marx2k> make sure your PCM is turned on
<tonyyarusso> When switching from console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) to Gnome (Ctrl-Alt-F7) and back, my music (rhythmbox) pauses very briefly.  Is there a way to avoid this?
<marx2k> TheVault: What do you want the end result to be?
<meleahbee> marx2k: i am trying the options through "sound preferences" and testing them all and getting no sound output
<marx2k> tonyyarusso, up the buffer value maybe?
<tonyyarusso> marx2k: How?
<marx2k> meleahbee, type alsamixer in console
<timfrost> arkanjul: what are you trying to do?  If you want to edit xorg.conf, you need to do so with 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' or 'gksu gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<TheVault> marx2k: If anything ever goes wrong with Ubuntu or something, I wanna be able to use Windows as my primary os again until I get the guts to fiddle with linux again
<marx2k> tonyyarusso, its software dependent so I really wouldnt know..check prefs in there
<tonyyarusso> marx2k: poking in options now
<marx2k> TheVault: Grub loader will still be on there
<marx2k> just make sure that your /boot directory is intact
<TheVault> What if I wanna remove that
<TheVault> Grub Boot Loader
<marx2k> you can install XP's bootloader over it
<TheVault> with the fixmbr command on the cd recovery mode?
<marx2k> yup
<TheVault> Alright, Thank you....gotta think of my 2nd question i wuz about to ask
<robbie_crash> rbil: That thread did not help me since I cannot remove, reinstall, or configure vmware-player at all
<a5benwillis> robbie_crash: Why cant you reinstall?
<robbie_crash> I have no idea
<rbil> robbie_crash: if you ran an earlier kernel, you should be able to reinstall
<TheVault> Question 2: I am going to be trying to get my broadcom 43xx wireless network card to work. Iv used Ubuntu & LIVE CD before and found that it shows device unknown when I was searching for what internet devices of what I had but found the ethernet port just fine. If I screw anything up in Ubuntu, is there a system restore feature like XP that you can go back in time?
<a5benwillis> what does it tell you?
<robbie_crash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7608/
<robbie_crash> I haven't upgraded my kernel in probably a month
<rbil> robbie_crash:  what kernel u running now? 'uname -r'
<robbie_crash> and this vmware deal started happening the other day
<robbie_crash> 2.6.7-11-generic
<a5benwillis> robbie_crash: Have you tried reinstalling from source instead of apt-get?
<Jevon> I just installed the deprec gem on my fresh Dapper install, but it didn't install 'deprec_dotfiles' along with it (as every install doc/readme says it will). Anyone in here experienced with Deprec on Dapper?
<marx2k> TheVault, Im not sure what you could really screw up... you just want to use ndiswrapper
<marx2k> whatever you do, just work backwards and you have no problem
<arkanjul> I need a repository for xorg 11 - anyone have one?
<robbie_crash> a5benwillis: no
<piclez> hi, how can I clean a txt file content without deleting it please? :)
<sivik_> why can't i get linux-headers for my current version of the kernel, anything above 2.4 isn't present
<sivik_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7732/
<robbie_crash> I just want to remove it though, not reinstall
<TheVault> marx2k: Yeah, I have a few tutorials bookmarked and things on how to do all that. But when I was using the LIVE CD, I was coming into a lot of errors and things. Is it common for people with Broadcom Network Cards to show up as Broadcom unknown device?
<Ponyboy> Hello
<marx2k> I think so, until they use ndiswrapper :)
<naut> If I want to run a command line program from another process
<bruenig> arkanjul, ubuntu main?
<naut> but not have all the output buffered and sent back in one huge dump when the command exits
<Ponyboy> Does anyone here need help with anything?
<naut> how can I do that?
<sivik_> marx2k, what card?
<naut> I need to run some kind of pseudo terminal programmatically
<TheVault> So for example, it shows the full name of my ethernet port just fine but when it shows broadcom unknown device for when searching for my wireless network card
<marx2k> robbie: 'aptitude uninstall vmware-player'?
<marx2k> sivik: Huh?
<Ponyboy> why don't we have any ops?
<naut> !pty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Ponyboy, we do have ops
<Ponyboy> Really?
<bruenig> Ponyboy, if you need ops just !ops
<Ponyboy> I don't see any in this list.
<Ponyboy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<sivik_> where can i find the linux-headers for 2.6.17
<bruenig> you better need them
<numist> gaah my head
<Ponyboy> !ops
<dkbg> heyo, I'm having some troubles with installing edgy
<numist> once is more than enough, Ponyboy
<tonyyarusso> Ponyboy: Never ever use that trigger without an emergency.
<Ponyboy> Ok, sorry.
<tonyyarusso> Ponyboy: Is there something that requires them?
<naut> !build-essentials | sivik_
<numist> Ponyboy: I'm around for network support, what's the problem.
<ubotu> sivik_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ponyboy> I didn't know what the trigger was
<robbie_crash> marx2k: you mean remove vmware-player? Same thing
<Ponyboy> This is my first time on IRC.
* bruenig explained it
<sivik_> naut: already have that installed
<dkbg> Its similar to what happened when I installed dapper
<dkbg> It gives me the options for installing, the ubuntu logo appears with a progress bar, then I get a blank screen
<marx2k> robbie_crash,  right but have the system do it for you
<marx2k> then reinstall
<naut> oh well
<numist> Ponyboy: why do you need ops?
<dkbg> the thing is that with dapper I could reach a CLI, but with the edgy installer I cannot even do that
<Ponyboy> I don't need ops. I didn't know what the trigger was for.
<Soccer5555> whats the worst that could happen if you install beryl on a labtop
<TheVault> marx2k: what should I do if I screw up something when I go changing something when getting my wireless network card to work?
<marx2k> dkbg: describe your system
<robbie_crash> marx2k: $ aptitude remove vmware-player
<skywalker> Iam a very slack user I agree
<robbie_crash> right?
<marx2k> TheVault: Remember what you did...work backwards :)
<Ponyboy> this is my first time on IRC.
<marx2k> backup your config files before you edit them
<dkbg> marx2k: I'm pretty sure its the same ati issue I had with dapper
<bruenig> Ponyboy, how did you know what ops were then
<Doomedelite> ops = admins
<marx2k> robbie: Yep
<Ponyboy> Hmmmmm...I get it.
<marx2k> robbie: also use the purge command
<dkbg> marx2k: its a toshiba satellite laptop, ati radeon mobility x700
<TheVault> alrighty. well dinner is done so I'll be back in here tomorrow, Thanks everyone for helping :D
<Ponyboy> Now, quit bothering me about the ops.
<Doomedelite> cya
<TheVault> later
<marx2k> dkbg: weird
<Ponyboy> chazilla@
<Ponyboy> I can't stand chatzilla
<robbie_crash> marx2k: failed
<Doomedelite> dumb question: How do I upgrade my firefox to 2.0.0.2 from 2.0.0.1?
<marx2k> Purge <package>: remove it and all its associated configuration and data files.
<billy> problem with evolution solved -- switched to thunderbird.
<marx2k> robbie: are you doing it with sudo?
<Ponyboy> mostly because I don't know how to start it in seamokney for OS X.
<dkbg> marx2k: I could reach a command line in dapper with ctrl + alt + F#, and I edited xorg.conf and replaced the "ati" driver with vesa
<IndyGunFreak> Doomedelite: it should come in the updates when its ready
<bruenig> Doomedelite, get the tar.gz and install in /opt if you really need it
<dkbg> marx2k: my problem now is that I can't even get to a command line with edgy
<Doomedelite> Thanks
<aixing> Doomedelite: that isnt an upgrade to start with
<robbie_crash> marx2k: Yep
<aixing> :P
<marx2k> robbie: What does it tell you?
<IndyGunFreak> aixing: lol.. that would be a downgrade
<bruenig> aixing, note where "to" and "from" is
<Soccer5555> whats the worst that could happen if you installed beryl on a labtop?
<Doomedelite> ... read my question more carefully :P
<l2s> Anyone know how to keep the network card from going to sleep in edgy desktop?
<rbil> Soccer5555: it wouldn't run?
<zero88> Ok, if i put my wireless card on monitor mode,how would i put it back to regular mode?
<billy> !anyone
<Soccer5555> k
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* aixing slaps himself, but thinks people should learn to speak right
<billy> :)
<Doomedelite> Best part of my ubuntu experience so far: _sweet_ screensavers
* bruenig thinks Doomedelite did speak right
<dkbg> can no one help meeee?
* Doomedelite agrees :)
<robbie_crash> marx2k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7733/
<l2s> wsh i could make the network card stop going to sleep
<l2s> cuts off ssh access, can anyone helP?
<Ponyboy> I have a MacBook, I am currently in Mac OS 10.4.8, but I was wondering if anyone knows how to get the internet working in Knoppix on a MacBook using either Airport or just a regular Ethernet through a router. I tried both of them but none of them worked. I can't use the modem because it's connected to a lot of computers that need the internet.
<billy> will desktop work if I uninstall evolution?
<skywalker> me antie got mo sound
* aixing disaggrees: wrong use of to and from
<bruenig> billy, desktop?
<skywalker> haha
<bruenig> aixing, wrong
<zero88> Ok, if i put my wireless card on monitor mode,how would i put it back to regular mode?
<Ponyboy> I have a MacBook, I am currently in Mac OS 10.4.8, but I was wondering if anyone knows how to get the internet working in Knoppix on a MacBook using either Airport or just a regular Ethernet through a router. I tried both of them but none of them worked. I can't use the modem because it's connected to a lot of computers that need the internet.
* aixing still loves you
<dkbg> Ponyboy, thats just flooding
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | Ponyboy
<ubotu> Ponyboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marx2k> robbie_crash, force vmware to stop first
<Ponyboy> no it isn't!!!!
<billy> bruenig, if I go to uninstall evolution, synaptic also says I have to uninstall "gnome desktop environment".
<Ponyboy> lOL
<skywalker> Ponyboy
<robbie_crash> marx2k: How?
<Doomedelite> Ponyboy: Search in www.ubuntuforums.org, or make a new post if you can't find the answer.
<bruenig> billy, it shouldn't say that, do sudo apt-get remove evolution
<marx2k> robbie_crash, 'ps ux | grep vmw'
<marx2k> then killall whatever the command name is
<Ponyboy> I banged your moms!!!
<marx2k> 'killall commandname'
<zpertee> anyone running asterisk on ubuntu?
<aixing> Ponyboy: that is flooding and be careful cos u could get kicked
<bruenig> billy, if it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop, then don't worry about it
<Danni> hey complete linux/ubuntu noob so sry for the stupid questions, but where can i find a download for beryl?
<bruenig> !beryl | Danni
<ubotu> Danni: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<billy> bruenig, ok.
<timfrost> sivik_: From the paste you did, it appears that you are searching for 'kernel-headers*', while ubuntu uses linux-headers (try 'apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' )
<Danni> thank you
<sivik_> timfrost, just figured it out, thanks
<Dumahen> i will ask a lil question! i downloaded firefox 2.0.0.2 tar.gz how can i install it ?
<aixing> ya h8 how ubuntu changes that
<bruenig> Dumahen, do you really need it? if so extract it and put it in /opt
<skywalker> I was trying to googley for wine but I dident know what one to get and I forgot if I had to dule boot in order to run wine ?
<billy> bruenig, apt-get remove did it w/out prompting gde uninstall.  you were right thanks.
<dkbg> Dumahen: you on edgy?
<Dumahen> dkbg: lts
<skywalker> I got to ver off the add remove
<skywalker> the*
<dkbg> Dumahen: so dapper
<Dumahen> dkbg:  yea ...!!!
<robbie_crash> marx2k: $ ps ux | grep vmware
<tonyyarusso> Dumahen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<robbie_crash> robbie   18842  0.0  0.0   2796   756 pts/1    S+   20:49   0:00 grep vmware
<dkbg> Dumahen: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<aixing> Dumahen: what they are trying to say is why not just wait for the update to happen normally
<zpertee> anyone running asterisk on ubuntu?  I can't seem to get it installed
<tonyyarusso> Dumahen: that wiki page has detailed steps for installing any firefox other than what's available in the repos (including new versions, test betas, etc.)
<robbie_crash> doing killall vmware yeilds "no process killed"
<dkbg> anyway, can someone help me with my edgy install problems? I just need to get to be able to get to a command line and I may be okay from there
<marx2k> robbie_crash, hm so vmware isnt running at ALL?
<robbie_crash> not as far as I can tell
<zero88> Ok, if i put my wireless card on monitor mode,how would i put it back to regular mode?
<marx2k> so I wonder how when youre uninstalling it, it's stopping certain services but others it is failing
<skywalker> vmware not free?
<dkbg> maybe I could try some kernel arguments with F6?
<billy> Dumahen, check out http://technowizah.com/2006/11/debian-how-to-update-firefox.html
<mEck0> I wonder how I can disable the fading-effect when minimizing/maximizing windows in gnome? I have checked the System | Preferences | Window menu, but haven't find a setting for it there
<marx2k> like how is it stopping services that arent running?!
<gopp> hey any one here installed ubuntu on a ppc
<robbie_crash> I've rebooted, haven't started it, there isn't an entry pointing towards it in my ifconfig
<gopp> I can't seem to get yaboot to load even after reading the help
<marx2k> robbie_crash, in /etc/init.d you will have a shell script for vmware... I forget what its called...try running it with a start command
<marx2k> (sudo /etc/init.d/vmwarewhatever start)
<robbie_crash> k
<aixing> anyone using ubuntu on a sony laptop?
<robbie_crash> yep brb
<billy> aixing, yeah me.
<gopp> !ubuntuppc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuppc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> robbie_crash: does this exist? /dev/vmnet0
<dkbg> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<gopp> dkbg have you installed on  a mac ppc, and how do I get yaboot to load I read the help but it won't say how
<aixing> billy: which one you have and does it work with no hassels?
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows where is the database that contains wich packages i have installed?
<Doomedelite> where do wget files go to once downloaded?
<dkbg> gopp: no sorry I can't help yyou :(
<skywalker> I used vmware befor
<gopp> is a ppc rom for ubuntu
<billy> i used edgy for a moment.  then quickly moved to feisty fawn.  works fine, though a little slow.
<robbie_crash> $ sudo /etc/init.d/vmware-player -start
<robbie_crash> Usage: vmware-player {start|stop|status|restart}
<aixing> I have the VGN-S4XP
<skywalker> its good but I like free
<gopp> is thier
<billy> aixing, i use the Vaio
<robbie_crash> rbil: Yes /dev/vmnet0-9 are there
<robbie_crash> remove them?
<zpertee> I'm having trouble with LC_all no such file or directory.  Can someone please help me with this
<robbie_crash> oops, I pasted the wrong thing before
<robbie_crash> proper is:
<robbie_crash> $ sudo /etc/init.d/vmware-player start
<robbie_crash> Starting VMware services:
<robbie_crash>    Virtual machine monitor                                             done
<robbie_crash>    Virtual ethernet                                                    done
<robbie_crash>    Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                  failed
<marx2k> Hmmmmmmm
<marx2k> and what happens when you try to run vmware-config
<marx2k> or whatever the command is called
<aixing> mine is vaio as well, but i had issues with dapper, so wondering whether to try the new one or wait some more
<clearze2> I'm trying to use the --exclude-from option to excluded directories in a backup. However it never actually excludes the directories I name in the file. I put one directory per line and use foo1/ to exclude the directory. What am I doing wrong?
<rbil> robbie_crash: what does 'locate vmmon' give u?
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me how to set up hpna in Ubuntu?
<robbie_crash> marx2k: running the config asks me to overwrite files a zillion times, then comes back to failing
<marx2k> robbie: and youre running it with sudo, right?
<zpertee>  /join #debian
<zpertee> sorry
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help? ^^
<robbie_crash> rbil: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/vmmon.o
<robbie_crash> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/vmmon.ko
<robbie_crash> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/vmware-player/vmmon.ko
<robbie_crash> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/vmware-player/vmmon.ko
<Hal> is there a prferred way of installing apache... using apt-get gives me exit error 1
<Regner> Is there any way to have it so that when you log into proftpd it shows you a list of possible directories instead of just logging you into one ? What i am trying to do is have it so that a user has access to their home dir and a something like /export/public/ftppublic ?
<MatrixMon> Does anyone know where I can find a list of what the dirs are?
<zero88> how do i set my wireless card to promiscuous mode
<marx2k> MatrixMon,  what do you mean?
<bruenig> what dirs
<robbie_crash> marx2k: Yes I'm running the config with sudo
<Hal> is there a prferred way of installing apache? using apt-get gives me exit error 1
<MatrixMon> As var as /var
<marx2k> robbie: thats weird
<rbil> robbie_crash: looks to me like the vmmon driver hasn't compiled, still an object file ... /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/vmmon.o
<Flannel> Hal: apt-get is the preferred method.  What are you apt-getting?
<marx2k> MatrixMon, you want to know what their functions are?
<bruenig> ls MatrixMon you could do ls -R /
<Hal> apt-get install apache
<bruenig> that will list all the dirs
<Flannel> Hal: `sudo apt-get install apache2` is probably whta you want
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me how to set up hpna in Ubuntu?
<robbie_crash> rbil: so What can I do since I can neither reinstall or remove?
<Hal> ok thanks
<happytron> bash trivia night! which substitution for XXX in the following script causes it to print "true" when $x is the name of a file ending in .c:  if XXX; then echo "true"; fi;
<rbil> robbie_crash, I'm not really sure, but maybe copy the vmmon.ko from your /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/vmware-player/ directory to /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/misc/ dir
<robbie_crash> rbil: and then what?
<rbil> then vmplayer will probably work
<rbil> try rebooting after copying
<marx2k> I wish i could help you more but I use vmware-server
<Megaqwerty> !HPNA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpna - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> the only glitch Ive ever had that resembled your problem was fixed with a reconfig
<rbil> robbie_crash: also check with locate for vmnet.ko
<robbie_crash> rbil: that's in the /lib/mod....../vmware too
<robbie_crash> cp that to ...../misc/ as well
<robbie_crash> ?
<syberdave> is there a way to get the ubuntu installer cd's X to recognize my HP laptop's synaptics touchpad?
<robbie_crash> rbil: Still fails on remove
<marx2k> syberdave, thats actually part of the default xorg.conf
<syberdave> hmm, well, i can't get the pointer to move
<zero88> hello, how wold i put my wireless card from monitor mode back to its original mode?
<marx2k> Section "InputDevice"
<marx2k>         Identifier        "Synaptics Touchpad"
<marx2k>         Driver                "synaptics"
<marx2k>         Option                "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<marx2k>         Option                "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<marx2k>         Option                "Protocol"                "auto-dev"
<marx2k>         Option                "HorizScrollDelta"        "0"
<marx2k> EndSection
<robbie_crash> Will everything break if I go and delete /dev/vmnet0 - vmnet9 ?
<Doomedelite> I'm like half-way through installing flashplugin-nonfree, and it keeps freezing. And until this install is finished, I can't install anything else. I'm doing "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but as I said before, it keeps freezing. is there anyway to just delete my install request for this file, so I may continue using the package manager?
<marx2k> zero88, iwconfig <interface> mode <mode>
<l2s> anyone using a realtek nic with ubuntu and getting weird sleep
<syberdave> marx2k: yeah, that's in the xorg.conf but nothing happens when i try to move the mouse
<marx2k> check your dmesg and/or /var/log/Xorg.0.log to check for errors
<marx2k> also run lsmod to see if the synaptics module is loaded
<syberdave> hmm, "Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 12 nodes)
<marx2k> yeah.. uh oh
<chuleta> hi all...i accidentally removed ndiswrapper.ko from  /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ and now modprobe ndiswrapper won't work!
<marx2k> I got...
<marx2k> marx2k@UbuntuLappy:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep syna
<marx2k> (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
<marx2k> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
<marx2k> (II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
<chuleta> can someone send me a copy of that file?
<shatrat> chuleta, why not just reinstall ndiswrapper?
<marx2k> chuleta: cant you apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<syberdave> and modprobe says there's no "synaptics" module
<chuleta> did that...
<marx2k> syberdave, what distro you running on liveCD?
<chuleta> shatrat: did that
<marx2k> chuleta: purge and reinstall
<syberdave> marx2k: ubuntu amd64
<marx2k> syberdave, interesting...
<marx2k> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Flannel> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Flannel> that's what you wanted ;)
<marx2k> yeah it is :)
<syberdave> that'd be great if i was able to install ubuntu
<Doomedelite> I'm like half-way through installing flashplugin-nonfree, and it keeps freezing. And until this install is finished, I can't install anything else. I'm doing "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but as I said before, it keeps freezing. is there anyway to just delete my install request for this file, so I may continue using the package manager?
<chuleta> marx2k: no, still does not work
<syberdave> is there a text-mode installer?
<marx2k> syberdave, for ubuntu?
<syberdave> yeah
<marx2k> Hmmm
<meleahbee> I have no sound, I have tried marx2k suggestion of alsamixer with no results.  I had sound before i upgraded to the latest generic kernel.  Any suggestions
<marx2k> isnt that an option during bootup?
<syberdave> well, there's a "safe mode graphics"
<syberdave> but that still boots X
<marx2k> meleahbee, your PCM is on in alsamixer, right?
<rbil> robbie_crash: if u remove those /dev/vm*'s it shouldn't hurt anything. vmware will rebuild them when the server starts up again
<marx2k> syberdave, isnt there a text mode?
<marx2k> I thought there was
<meleahbee> marx2k: yes it is
<syberdave> i guess i'll reboot and find out
<marx2k> meleahbee, and the pcm volume is raised, yes?
<robbie_crash> rbil: but if I'm trying to remove vmware totally, could that fix things?
<timfrost> syberdave:, marx2k: the installer on the alternate CD is text-mode
<meleahbee> marx2k: to the max
<marx2k> syberdave, run the installer from console
<marx2k> meleahbee, and your mixer is OSS?
<meleahbee> marx2k: it says mm underneath, would that be mute be any chance?
<marx2k> mm is the ON OFF switch... if its highlighted, its on,... if its just plain MM, its not
<syberdave> hm, i guess i'll mess with this some other day. i don't have much time. i guess i'll deal with vista for now
<marx2k> actually OO means on
<marx2k> MM means off
<syberdave> thanks everyone
<marx2k> so yours is off :)
<meleahbee> its not highlighted
<rbil> robbie_crash: I don't understand why you're having a hard time removing, and I'm not sure that is going to fix removal, but it's worth a try I guess
<chuleta> so like I said before I'm having ndiswrapper troubles (modprobe says module not found)... I purged and reinstalled and still no dice
<robbie_crash> rbil: I don't understand why either, but every time I try it doesn't
<rbil> robbie_crash: have you tried stopping vmware-player prior to removing?
<rellik> on boot, there was an error message saying "failed to initialize HAL!" What is HAL?
<marx2k> meleahbee, right-key to it and hit 'M'
<Doomedelite> how do I cancel an installation request? It keeps telling me to dpkg -configure -a, but It freezes.
<marx2k> to turn it on
<marx2k> then try it again
<cables> robbie_crash, are you trying to remove vmware?
<syberdave> and yeah, no text-installer. "Start or install ubuntu", "start ubuntu in safe graphics mode", "check cd for defects", "memory test", "boot from first hard disk"
<meleahbee> thank you marx2k i was just about to ask
<zero88> who can tell me a wifi scanner that is in the respitories?
<marx2k> :)
<marx2k> zero88, wifiradar
<cables> !wifi-rada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-rada - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<robbie_crash> rbil: it's not started
<marx2k> iwlist <interface> scan
<Doomedelite> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<marx2k> :)
<robbie_crash> cables yes
<MrSmurfin> !x1300
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x1300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> robbie_crash, I had some trouble with that. Try rebooting the computer, then removing it.
<meleahbee> marx2k:  thank you, that worked
<marx2k> meleahbee, yeah I had that problem before too :)
<robbie_crash> cables: I've tried that more than a few times :(
<timfrost> syberdave: You need the alternate CD for a text-mode install
<clearze2> Can someone help me with a problem I am having with rsync?
<DJ_Gentoo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<DJ_Gentoo> ...ATI drivers? never knew...
<syberdave> timfrost: yeah, i'll try it tomorrow
<marx2k> Yeah I didnt think it did ATI either
<marx2k> Im wondering if thats wrong info
<blueglue> hi all
<blueglue> anyone running amd 64?
<cables> !ask | blueglue
<ubotu> blueglue: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rbil> robbie_crash: what does this give u?  ps ax|grep vm
<cables> !anyone | blueglue
<ubotu> blueglue: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marx2k> youre asking a bot to tell someone to not ask a question about asking a question
<marx2k> thats deep :)
<robbie_crash> v$ ps ax |grep vm
<robbie_crash>  4692 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/vmnet-natd -d /var/run/vmnet-natd-8.pid -m /var/run/vmnet-natd-8.mac -c /etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.conf
<robbie_crash> 21229 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep vm
<dwhsix> weird.  where do I find gawk?  tovid wants transcode which wants gawk, but: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  transcode: Depends: gawk but it is not installable
<cables> i never thought about it that way
<whta> is the ntfs write support worth getting yet?
<marx2k> robbie_crash, kill 4692
<DJ_Gentoo> I wondered whether it was NVidia only because of the name...
<marx2k> DJ_Gentoo, I thought it was
<DJ_Gentoo> "envy" in talian is "invidia"... from the site
<cables> DJ_Gentoo, I think it works with both now.
<DJ_Gentoo> *Italian
<DJ_Gentoo> so it does
<meleahbee> how do i find out what job ID an application is if it does not show up on top
<DJ_Gentoo> ps ax
<robbie_crash> YAY!
<blueglue> i have install a new mobo and amd 64 today when i try to install xp it powers off after 2 mins same with 2oo, but linux works fine ...totally confussed do i return the stuff or not?
<DJ_Gentoo> meleahbee: ps ax
<robbie_crash> Thanks both of you
<chuleta> like i said before can someone send me a copy of ndiswrapper.ko?
<marx2k> ps ux | grep <application>
<DJ_Gentoo> actually, ps ax | grep <application name>
<marx2k> whats the diff between ax and ux
<DJ_Gentoo> gaaah! beat me to it
<DJ_Gentoo> no idea
<robbie_crash> marx2k:  and rbil thanks a lot!
<meleahbee> thank you, marx2k and dj_gentoo
<DJ_Gentoo> I've always learned it ax
<DJ_Gentoo> yw
<marx2k> robbie: no problem
<marx2k> meleahbee,  no problem
<rbil> robbie_crash: what happened? I missed it :-)
<DJ_Gentoo> or just use the system monitor
<whta> is the ntfs write support worth getting yet?
<lemonsCC_> brb
<marx2k> hm time to go home from school :D
<cables> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<clearze2> I'm having problems excluding files with rsync can anyone help
<cables> whta, it works, but like it says, it's beta.
<DJ_Gentoo> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<whta> is there any significant risk to using it now if I don't intend to do anything out of the ordinary with it?
<Regner> could any one help me with proftpd or direct me where to get support ?
<DJ_Gentoo> dern... nothing usful
<DJ_Gentoo> *useful
<whta> i've seen people recommend it but at the same time i've heard people caution against it
<clearze2> trust me I've look at the man pages
<cables> whta, I'm not sure... I've used NTFS write to get me out of some tight spots, in Knoppix, but it might cough on certain disks or something like that.
<cafuego_> clearze2: --exclude=somedir/ --exclude=otherdir ...
<robbie_crash> rbil: Checking for processes that were vmw* turned up nothing
<robbie_crash> but there was a vmnet one
<robbie_crash> and after killing that
<robbie_crash> everything went awesome
<clearze2> cafuego_: I have been using that syntax however for some reason it still copies the files
<rbil> great
<koth> HI there
<badagentx> Why can't Amarok play mp3's while xmms can?
<linux_kid> How do I get Windows running in VMplayer from an already installed windows?
<rbil> badagentx: you need the mp3 codecs. xmms has them builtin
<koth> i am looking for some help with mplayer, any expert here?
<badagentx> I do have mp3 codecs
<badagentx> Whats the problem with mplayer koth?
<tux0010> Hi everyone
<badagentx> hi
<koth> badagentx: Hi, thanks I have a widesceen, when i play 4:3 content in fullscreen, it lost it 4:3 aspect ratio. is that normal?
<tux0010> i have followed the ATI driver install guide to the letter, even tried the  "envy" script
<tux0010> but i just can't get the ATI drivers to work
<tux0010> fglrxinfo says the OpenGL vendor is Mesa
<tux0010> I have a radeon x1950 pro card
<tux0010> please can anyone help?
<badagentx> I think it automaticly formats the media for wide screen.
<tux0010> anyone there?
<ackley> tux0010
<koth> badagentx: ic. Is there anyway to watch the 4:3 content with blackbar on both side?
<ackley> are you getting bad speed
<ackley> ?
<linux_kid> Is there an easy way to get an already installed Xp partition converted to vmplayer, and run in ubuntu????
<tux0010> ackley, yea
<tux0010> 3d doesn't work
<tux0010> and the fglrxinfo says the opengl vendor is mesa
<nf4> hello
<nf4> wow five people chatting
<nf4> oh never mind i am in worng room
<rbil> linux_kid: apparently vmware offers a free converter that will convert an existing real windoze system to a vm. I've never used it.
<ackley> have you tried reinstalling the fglrx package
<linux_kid> rbil: i know, but im not informed enough to put it to good use
<tux0010> i don't think that will work
<tux0010> because my card is too new
<shrndegruv> does anyone use dark gtkthemes with Eclipse, and if so how do you get the code to display readably?
<ackley> I think fglrx handles the x cards now
<ackley> lemme check
<badagentx> koth: try mplayer with the -zoom option
<koth> ok, i am going to do that now.
<rbil> linux_kid, try /join #vmware
<tux0010> anyone have any ideas?
<linux_kid> rbil: thanks
<ackley> tux0010:https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.34.8.html
<ackley> it definately supports your card
<badagentx> rbil: I just confirmed that I do have mpeglib installed
<tux0010> ackley, yea the new one does
<tux0010> ackley, i tried creating a deb and stuff
<Derekx> hi
<tux0010> it just refuses to work
<ackley> i mean you could do it the old fashioned way
<ackley> binary without deb
<tux0010> tried that too
<koth> badagentx: how can i use the command line, and enable the gui?
<tux0010> you mean install via the installer right?
<ackley> is the new one in the breezy repo?
<Nestor> holas
<Nestor> hi
<ackley> tux0010:right
<tux0010> yup did that
<Derekx> im super new to this os ><
<tux0010> i think i should try with some other distro and see if it works
<koth> badagentx: i don't have the control bar when if i use a command line to open a media file.
<mjg> Hi.  my printer will not install.  It's shared from an XP machine.  I can run the new printer wizard, and everything looks ok, but afterwards: no printer.  Any ideas anyone?
<jackson3246> Derekx: hi
<ackley> well, if you do it from the binary there are a few things to keep in mind
<ackley> namely your xorg.conf
<badagentx> Do you have gmplayer koth?
<jackson3246> hey. I just installed the RadRails and RDT plugins for eclipse. I thought it was all working well, but for some reason the interpreter will only ever output the first run of a ruby class. is there any reason why this could be happening?
<Derekx> does ubuntu update device drivers automaticly such as ati video drivers
<koth> badagentx: i am not sure, let me check
<jackson3246> Derekx: yep
<MrDetermination> question: Smb4k sees my windows file server and the credentials are correct but I get an "account was disabled" msg when trying to connect
<Derekx> thanks ive been having a hard time with that
<koth> badagentx: yes i do.
<jackson3246> Derekx: but if you absolutely want the newest version you may want to check ati's website and learn how to install them via the ubuntu wiki or docs.gwos.org
<badagentx> Try using gmplayer
<ackley> tux0010: what xorg are you using?
<jackson3246> Derekx: the ubuntu version usually takes a week or two to catch up with ATI's updates
<Derekx> ive tried wikis and guides i end up having to reinstall ubuntu
<tux0010> ackley, the stock one
<almostkorean> howcome when i try to play songs in amarok, it just goes thru my whole playlist without actually playing anything?
<tux0010> i.e. the one that comes with edgy
<badagentx> Without the zoom option open the video file and right click the video and scroll over the Aspect ratio menu and click the aspect ratio that matches your monitor
<Derekx> my laptop just has alot of problems running linux
<jackson3246> Derekx: well that's no good. what's your problem, exactly
<ackley> tux0010:for what release? dapper? edgy? feisty?
<tux0010> edgy
<tux0010> 6.10
<ackley> so xorg 7.1 then
<Derekx> wireless networking, accessing my windows network, and other little problems I cant seem to find answers to
<tux0010> yup
<ackley> did you have a gui config when you ran from the installer?
<Derekx> it seems most people with my wireless card have alot of problems with it
<MrDetermination> anyone: I only have sound in the right channel.  is there a sound control panel in ubuntu/xubunu?
<ackley> and did it change your xorg.conf?
<poacheR> Gentoo 2006.1 works on it, but I'd rather put ubuntu if I could
<transgress_> what card Derekx
<jackson3246> Derekx: for wireless networking it may be a problem with your specific card, for windows networking you're going to want to research (or just install) samba
<ackley> and did you restart X
<tux0010> you mean the GUI installer?
<tux0010> yes, i rebooted too
<almostkorean> can someone help me with setting up my airport extreme?
<Derekx> will look up samba, I have one of the broadcom cards
<ackley> what does the xorg.conf say about the driver
<tux0010> almostkorean, don't think it works natively
<ackley> and what's the x.log say?
<transgress_> Derekx: i have a broadcom card working fine.  which do you have?
<tux0010> almostkorean, might need to look into ndiswrapper because of the broadcom chip
<almostkorean> yeah, i followed some guide on extracting the drivers and stuff but
<almostkorean> i guess it didnt work
<koth> badagentx: i cannot see the result in vnc =D
<poacheR> I was hoping the problems would have resolved with feisty, but same thing happens unfortunately
<jackson3246> transgress_: all right I'll let you handle him. don't forget to mention ndiswrapper if all else fails
<tux0010> almostkorean, do you have a macbook/pro with core2?
<almostkorean> its powerbook g4
<koth> badagentx: have to go home and check
<badagentx> ok
<transgress_> Derekx: which broadcom card do you have?
<tux0010> almostkorean, oh
<almostkorean> hmm i didnt try the ndiswrapper method though
<tux0010> almostkorean, titanium or alum?
<almostkorean> lemme try that
<Derekx> i dont remember how to look in up on here
<almostkorean> um titaniium
<transgress_> Derekx: lspci
<tux0010> almostkorean, it shoudl work out of the box then
<tux0010> almostkorean, cuz i had one and it ran out of the box
<almostkorean> hmm really?
<Derekx> lspci
<almostkorean> yeah thats what i thought too actually
<almostkorean> but it doesnt
<asaup> i have a internet connection problem
<Derekx> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<almostkorean> it wont activate in the network thing
<asaup> someone told me to modify the resolve.conf
<almostkorean> ah mine is 4306 i think
<tux0010> ackley, any ideas?
<asaup> but now i do not remember the ip
<almostkorean> yeah its 4306
<asaup> anyone can help me
<Derekx> none of the guides ive found work
<transgress_> Derekx: okay yeah you are going to want to use ndiswrapper.  let me go find you a tut on using that card.
<ackley> tux0010:can you put your xorg.conf and x.log on pastebin?
<cafuego_> Derekx: If you use bcm43xx and force it to run at 11Mbit, you should be right.
<cafuego_> Derekx: But firmware is needed.
<Derekx> i see
<asaup> anyone can help me
<harry> I have an SD card reader, and it worked fine, but now it doesn't. The only thing that I can think of is that I uninstalled F-Spot recently... can you help me?
<ackley> oh and btw the macbook c2duos have an unsupported atheros, not a broadcom
<cafuego_> disclaimer: I've not used a 4318 myself, but others tell me it works.
<Derekx> this isnt going to mess with my xp installation is it?
<cafuego_> Derekx: nope
<Derekx> ok
<cafuego_> ackley: "unsupported atheros" ?
<timfrost> asaup: what is the exact problem?  Can you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf?
<nf4> harry when you take the card out do you right click it and  select eject?
<fab5freddy> Hi, I need help installing a Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX
<almostkorean> is ESSID different from SSID?
<poacheR> anyone here have any experience with ubuntu on alienware?
<cafuego_> almostkorean: nope
<fab5freddy> I am using Ubuntu Dapper Drake 32bit
<poacheR> damn :(
<Derekx> GSAMBAD ok to connect to my windows network?
<nf4> sometimes that couses error and the card needs to be reformatted
<harry> yes...
<harry> and it works fine in my camera
<almostkorean> how can i raise the sensitivity of my trackpad? its retarded slow
<mzuverink> Hello, I noticed while logging into freenode that it queries for an ident replay, should I be running an ident server/deamon?
<ackley> the c2duo macbook and pro use an atheros chipset (it's a draft N chipset with (a?)bg compat) and it's not suported by the madwifi driver, atheros does a binary blob and hasn't included it and the openhal hasn't rengineered it
<cafuego_> ackley: crap
<cafuego_> ackley: I wanted one of those
<Madpilot> I'm kind of surprised that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades gives "gksu "update-manager -c"" as the update command - shouldn't it be using gksudo?
<rbil> Madpilot: gksu works
<mzuverink> cafuego_, is the gtkpod you put on your repo handle aac?  Or do I have the wrong cafuego?
<ackley> cafuego: people report that ndiswrapper works
<cafuego_> ackley: Yeah, but I don't want to use ndiswarppr (web 2.0) if I can possibly get away with it
<MrSmurfin> Hi, I could use some assistance - I have a radeon x1300 mobility graphics card in a dell e1505 laptop. I tried updating the drivers and screwed everything up. Now it freezes when I log into gnome unless I hold escape when starting and choose an older kernel...
<ackley> cafuego: i have a c2duo macbook (and won't touch ndiswrapper) so I'm waiting on the same thing
<cafuego_> mzuverink: Dunno, I don't have any AAC files ;-)  It handles h264 fine though
<MrSmurfin> I'm wondering if there's a way to get rid of all the graphics drivers on the system so I can install them from scratch?
<Derekx> ill try the guides again with this clean install but im not sure much will change
<ackley> tux001:did you put the stuff on pastebin?
<ackley> tux0010
<cafuego_> i suppose that means i cna wait until os 10.5 is out, buy it then.
<badagentx> How come you guys didn't tell me that ubuntu dosn't come with mp3 support
<Derekx> maybe i should try the 32 bit version
<harry> try automatix
<cafuego_> mzuverink: ... h264 video wtih aac sound, that is.
<mzuverink> cafuego_,  most of my music is m4a rgar is why I asked
<poacheR> badagentx: what do you mean no mp3 support?
<cafuego_> mzuverink: you will need to install libfaad though
<Madpilot> harry, please don't recommend automatix, except to people who really want to break their Ubuntu for some strange reason.
<rbil> Madpilot: gksudo is actually a softlink to gksu .... ls -l /usr/bin/gksudo
<mzuverink> cafuego_ thanks
<bimberi> Madpilot: file `which gksudo`  ;)
<nelso_ko> can someone help with serial port connections?
<badagentx> Sort of I compiled mplayer so that has mp3 support and xmms has it built in but amarok can't play mp3's
<Madpilot> rbil, bimberi - amazing what you learn, isn't it?
<cafuego_> mzuverink: Note: it still messes up tv show/movie ordering.
<rbil> Madpilot: sure is :-) your question got me looking and I learned
<cafuego_> badagentx: You just add the codecs, you don't need to compile *anything*
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me why the "System>Preferences>Sessions =startup programs" isnt remembering any entry I put in it
<badagentx> I did I have mpeglib on my system
<tokin> badagentx: try xmms music player
<MrDetermination> I only have sound in my right channel.  Is there a control panel of some sort?
<tokin> it has mp3 support
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | badagentx
<ubotu> badagentx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mzuverink> cafuego-, I only use it for song in m4a format, so movies is not a problem
<badagentx> I know that
<cafuego_> badagentx: The wiki has concise instructions on getting the codecs installed.
<meson27> Doesn't gstreamer enable mp3s?
<cafuego_> mzuverink: Ok, should probably be fine then. Try anyway :-)
<almostkorean> yeah i did gstreamer but my amarok still doesnt work
<Doomedelite> VLC Player can pretty much play whatever you can throw at it...
<almostkorean> rythmbox works but keeps crashing
<cafuego_> amarok needs the kde mp3 treatment
<almostkorean> ah i see
<poacheR> I think gstreamer is gnome specific, amarok is kde
<almostkorean> what packages do i need for that?
<Derekx> one last thing anyone had luck using beryl on the Ati 200m chipset?
<mzuverink> Anyone have a idea of an application to replace Nero Vision?  It takes avi  files and converts them to dvd and then burns them with nero?
<ackley> amarok used to use gstreamer
<AngryElf> hey all -- i'm trying to get mp3s working in amarok and i've installed libxine-extracodecs and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly w/o luck -- any ideas?
<poacheR> www.justfuckinggoogleit.com :p
<badagentx> Thats what i'm trying to do AngryElf
<ackley> mzuverink: i haven't tried it but either tovid or devede
<Doomedelite> try installing the easyubuntu codecs?
<mzuverink> ackley, thanks
<meson27> do you have gstreamer-misc installed?
<ackley> angryelf: so which backend does amarok use?
<AngryElf> ackley, xine
<whta> would it be possible for me to use a USB adapter for a game controller with an emulator?
<mzuverink> now for the 50 million rubbles rouund, how do I get a moden that is labled a'97 to work?  Its in a laptop
<Taime1> i installed k3b, but it wont burn a cd because it says cdrcord doesnt have permission... i tried to run the k3bsetup to solve the problem, but k3bsetup will not run... is there something i can do to allow me to burn a cd?
<brettV> I am looking for support for Simply Mepis. Does anyone know a good channel for that?
<ackley> angryelf: hmmmm, have you added everything from both universe and multiverse xine related? also are there any special amarok pkgs in either
<AngryElf> yes, and no
<brettV> or is this a good server?
<ackley> whta: which emulator I've done it before
<cafuego_> brettV: maybe try #mepis
<whta> ackley: project 64 or epsxe or zsnes or something
<brettV> thanks cafuego
<poacheR> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Packaging_Amarok   <--------------- official section about mp3 in amarok
<whta> ackley: my only concern is the drivers for the particular device
<AngryElf> ackley, first time i've tried it with xubuntu --usually works in ubuntu
<ackley> mzuverink: there are different pkgs depending on what your chipset is. the linmodem site has a detector
<mzuverink> ackley, the scan mmodem program?
<ackley> whta:so epsxe you need the joypad plugin, not sure about project64, i know that mess definately works
<almostkorean> anyone know how i can change the sensitivity on my powerbook touchpad/
<Doomedelite> upgrade to broadband :)
<ackley> mzuverink: think so, not sure, just know they have one, don't know what it's called
<Hasrat_USA> my microphone isn't working in this ubuntu 6.10. i have both gnome and KDE and the mic doesn't work in either environment. in win XP it works fine.
<poacheR> has anyone here installed ubuntu on an alienware laptop?
<waffles> woot
<waffles> hello world
<Doomedelite> hello world
<badagentx> Hi waffles
<world> hello
<ghetek> how do i make all exe files automatically run in wine when i double click them?
<ackley> whta: sorry missed that it was an xubuntu driver issue
<Hasrat_USA> >>> print %s + %s (hello, world)
<waffles> greetings world, what do I do now that I am free from win xp
<Doomedelite> PRINT "Hello, World."
<ackley> whta: don't know for sure, I've done it on gentoo, with my joysticks it was detected as a usb hid device
<rbil> waffles: celebrate!
<poacheR> sorry to be attention seeking ... but I'm not actually sure if I'm posting or not. Can someone mention my name?
<waffles> !!
<waffles> *dances*
<Hasrat_USA> poacheR:
<Doomedelite> poacheR!!!! :D
<poacheR> heh, thx :$
<Doomedelite> We can't hear you
<poacheR> rofl
<Doomedelite> What was that? Sorry, wasn't listening.
<Doomedelite> =)
<poacheR> so I guess that just means no-one knows about the ubuntu-alienware issue then :(
<Doomedelite> poacheR: Alienware's are usually meant for gaming, aka Windows, so I would doubt anyone would have done that
<waffles> so, is there anything I should do like update drivers or anything?
<Doomedelite> poacheR: But you shouldn't have a problem in doing so
<shrndegruv> whats the difference between suspend and hibernate? Should suspend stop battery usage?
<DEinspanjer> I'm trying to install edgy on my machine that has an nvidia 8800 graphics card.  None of the options on the LiveCD will successfully start the Xorg server, and the instructions I've found for switching tot he latest nvidia driver don't work without ubuntu having been already installed.  So, it looks like what I'm supposed to do is install using the alternate CD.
<poacheR> there's known issues on running ubuntu on Alienware ... but I don't know if there's a solution I'm ignoring. Gentoo works fine.
<Doomedelite> shrndegruv: Google is your friend
<DEinspanjer> My question is, how can I turn this alternate install into a standard desktop install after I get the nvidia driver installed?
<rbil> shmdegruv: hibernate actually shutsdown the pc, but saves memory state in a file. when restarting it simply needs to load the memory state
<almostkorean> wow finally got amarok working....
<shrndegruv> should suspend drain any battery>
<shrndegruv> ?
<shrndegruv> I can suspend just fine, but I think my battery is still in use
<ryanakca> How would I use characters from the phonetic alphabet in my LaTeX document? to be specific: md s
<rbil> shrndegruv: suspend will drain battery over time as it's in a deep sleep, but still running
<badagentx> How you'd do it almostkorean?
<SpudDogg> Is there a really nice C++ programming environment similar to visual studio for ubuntu?
<timfrost> DEinspanjer: both the desktop and alternate CD installs the same packages - you just have a different interface (and a different set of options available during the install)
<DEinspanjer> timfrost: But the alternate is the only way to install without X?
<waffles> any reconmendations for mp3 players?
<poacheR> you can choose text mode on the usual cd
<poacheR> read the help files (pressing F1 or sth)
<badagentx> I would say amarok but it don't support mp3's in ubuntu other that that xmms or mplayer
<timfrost> DEinspanjer: the desktop CD uses an X-based installer, so yes you need to use the alternate CD to get a text-based install
<poacheR> xmms
<poacheR> or beep ... although it's getting outdated now
<waffles> badagent so xmms or mplayer?
<badagentx> Yep
<poacheR> beep is just xmms with gnome support, basically
<rbil> waffles: amarok is a great music player
<badagentx> How do i enable the multiverse repo
<waffles> um quick question, ubuntu runs on the gnome kernel?
<aznApx> hi - i'm having install issues with ubuntu 6.06 - can anyone give me some pointers?
<DEinspanjer> So back to my original question.. once I get *something* installed, are there any guides or documents on turning it back into a desktop system with the right nvidia driver?
<Erickvogeler> alguien habla espanol?
<bimberi> SpudDogg: anjuta, eclipse, kdevelop are 3
* DEinspanjer wishes this wasn't so overly-complicated.
<poacheR> from one of the tabs in synaptic#
<badagentx> I'm not using synaptic I'm using adept
<poacheR> ah ... sorry, haven't used that
<SpudDogg> bimberi, I am trying out eclipse now.  I do not like the other two all that much, but I have never heard of eclipse before
<waffles> is there a quick command to swap between workspaces?
<rbil> waffles: ubuntu uses gnome or any other window manager you want to install
<meleahbee> waffle: alt+ctrl left or right arrow
<poacheR> gnome isn't a kernel, it's a desktop environment
<aznApx> is there a guide on issues w/ configuring xserver.xorg?
<waffles> WICKED SMART
<rich__> ;) nice tip
<whta> anyone know why i might be getting choppy sound in zsnes? the people at the zsnes channel suggested complaining to the developers :(
<waffles> so whats the kernel I'm running in ubuntu then?
<poacheR> so yes, you can use any of the available desktop environments on ubuntu linux
<waffles> oh ok
<waffles> <--- newbie
<bimberi> waffles: Linux.  Use 'uname -r' to find out what version
<poacheR> the kernel, the linux kernel, is the central process of the operating system which simply put ensures all commands end up in the right place and do what you want them to do (ish)
<waffles> and the gui makes interacting with the kernel pretty :)
<poacheR> gnome is the desktop environment ... i.e. what you see
<reds`> can anyone tell me how to make xmms the default mp3 player
<bimberi> waffles: depends which gui ;)
<whta> anyone know why i might be getting choppy sound in zsnes? the people at the zsnes channel suggested complaining to the developers :(
<reds`> with gnome
<poacheR> yeap. Gnome is a gui. Very simply put. With the difference that gnome programs can interact with other gnome programs if necessary because the use the same bases
<waffles> so far so good bimeri, but then again I've been up for oh I'd say 20 minutes
<rich__> whenever i close azureus it disapears
<buchan> Is there a way to set the resolution xorg will be when booting off an install cd(PPC)?
<rich__> to the system tray i dont have
<reds`> any ideas?
<poacheR> reds`: right click on an mp3 file and choose "open with" and choose xmms as the default program
<pseudoroot> reds`:   right-click on an mp3 file, select "properties",  go to open with tab and select xmms
<poacheR> in gnome at least
<waffles> well time to go hook up my ide drives and see if ubuntu is going to like these ntfs disks I have
<reds`> pseudoroot: thanks
<rich__> how do you create a system tray?
<waffles> currently running on a sata drive, think there will be confilcts?
<poacheR> it will read data from them, but you may have probles writing data on them
<reds`> damn thing is still opening rythmbox
<SpudDogg> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waffles> poacheR: would I be able to create new partitions on them without it eating my existing data
<A1Mega> Anyone know if there is a Stream Player for Ubuntu that not only allows you to listen but to also record whatever is playing at the same time? I used to use Winamp and Mp3myMp3 when using the Windoooze OS to do this.
<Madpilot> waffles, shouldn't be; my only HDD now is SATA, but I had a mixed set of ATA/IDE & SATA when I started w/ Ubuntu
<reds`> n/m pseudoroot you can change it in properties
<harry> My SD card reader stopped working. It works on the Windows, and on my camera. I always eject the device.
<reds`> thanks :D
<waffles> yeah I'm gonna give it a go
<poacheR> waffles: are you able to backup things first?
<rich__> harry i had the same problem
<pseudoroot> properties is what i said :)
<eL_ZaYa> s
<waffles> one thing for sure, hell on win xp as long as I can still access my mp3 collection I'm not missing anything!
<Chad_> Anyone know what theme is used here to make the interface look like Windows (at least taskbar /start button)? http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2007/02/ubuntu-ce-v2x-edgy-screenshots.html
<rich__> had to take the battery out of my cammera before it would turn on
<SkippyX> Microsoft optical trackballs - any suggestions on getting it to work
<SkippyX> ?
<waffles> peace and out :)
<SpudDogg> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<whta> is there any sort of task manager here? i have 3 separate crashed instances of zsnes that won't close.
<poacheR> waffles: I think if you defragment your hard drive properly and then partition you should be ok. You can even do that under windows if you're worried, just make the other (data) partion you want an .... erm ... oh god I'm going blank, what's the old windows filesystem again?
<poacheR> not even with force kill?
<rbil> poacheR: he left :-)
<poacheR> heheh, I noticed
<poacheR> but I was still typing :p
<rbil> it's FAT32, btw
<poacheR> whta: can't you force kill the applications?
<poacheR> that's the one :p
<poacheR> I'd forget my own name if it wasn't printed on the screen :p
<whta> poacher: is there a special way to do that? i'm trying every way that i know of to force it to close
<Wperpus21> haiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<poacheR> are you using gnome?
<whta> yes
<Barry> Hi. I'm using edgy, and when I use sudo apt-get upgrade, I'm told there are two packages "left back" -- linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic. How do I get these installed?
<rbil> whta: what do u want to kill?
<whta> rbil: zsnes. it crashed.. 3 separate times.
<poacheR> on the gnome panel you can add applications, (right click on the panel) one of them is called force kill
<pseudoroot> killall zsnes
<poacheR> and that's the equivalent of a taskbar-end task on windows
<bruenig> Barry, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<brettV> I am running mepis. What repositories should I have?
<poacheR> .... or you can do that, yes :p If you prefer the console
<bruenig> !offtopic | brettV
<ubotu> brettV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<threeonefour_> who knows about the windows install of ubuntu
<brettV> bruenig, which channel should i go to then?
<bruenig> brettV, #mepis
<brettV> bruenig, they sent me here
<whta> poacher: are you saying i should add a program? or just right clicking the program name and clicking close? nowhere do i see "force kill" but the conventional right click > close isn't working
<Chad_> Anyone know what theme is used here to make the interface look like Windows (at least taskbar /start button)? http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2007/02/ubuntu-ce-v2x-edgy-screenshots.html
<bruenig> brettV, well they shouldn't do that
<cheatersrealm> when I use htpasswd2, what format should I use with apache?
<goat> test
<brettV> how about this bruenig what repositories should i have if i were using ubuntu
<Barry> goat: Your test worked.
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm: what is htpasswd2?
<bruenig> brettV, for what
<cheatersrealm> tonyyarusso: it creates .htpasswd files for apache
<cafuego_> brettV: mepis isn't ubuntu, packages differ, file locations differ. we can't help with mepis stuff.
<brettV> cafuego, isn't mepis based on ubuntu?
<Chado> Anyone know what theme is used here to make the interface look like Windows (at least taskbar /start button)? http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2007/02/ubuntu-ce-v2x-edgy-screenshots.html
<cafuego_> brettV: No, on debian, just like ubuntu.
<goat> tks Barry
<bruenig> brettV, the repositories are different, mepis has its repositories, ubuntu has its repositories, they are not the same
<brettV> ok thanks
<cafuego_> brettV: I suggest you DON'T  ask in #debian,a s you'll probably be burnt at the stake
<badagentx> Chade: try xpde
<maxagaz> what mailing list system should I use for my website ?
<poacheR> whta: no, I was saying that, on the gnome panel, where the shut down and volume control buttons are etc, if you right click, you get a menu to add buttons to the panel. One of those buttons is one called force kill, which forces an application (that has crashed for instance) to close, or "kill". Then all you have to do is click that button on the taskbar, and then click on the window of the crashed program
<badagentx> opps
<poacheR> whta: does that make sense?
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm: Ah.  So with format, does it not just spit them out in usable form?
<badagentx> Chado: try xpde
<Chado> xpde is the name of the theme? Where can I get it (download)?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: I think you might be wrong - I think Mepis was converting to an Ubuntu derivative.
<poacheR> otherwise you can do what pseudoroot suggested and type "killall zsnes" in the console
<cafuego_> tonyyarusso: that'll be a fairly recent initiative then?
<Rio> general linux question: how do i edit information that is in the router from a terminal.  i'll be logging in remotely....
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: yeah
<badagentx> Chado: www.xpde.com
<whta> ahh poacher i see what you're saying now, sorry
<cafuego_> still, it's not '==' ;-)
<tonyyarusso> cafuego_: might want to double-check, but I think that's right
<poacheR> is it working? (or rather, not working? :p)
<cheatersrealm> tonyyarusso: I need to know what hashing function to use
<javiolo> is it possible to set my bittorrent client to mail me when a download finishs ?
<pseudoroot> "In 2006, MEPIS transitioned from using Debian packages to using Ubuntu packages. SimplyMEPIS 6.0, released in July 2006, is the first version of MEPIS to incorporate the Ubuntu packages and repositories." ... http://www.mepis.org/history
<bruenig> javiolo, if you know how to program
<badagentx> cheatersrealm: which hashing functions can you choose from?
<cheatersrealm> badagentx: md5, crypt(), sha, plaintext
<badagentx> I would say go with sha
<tonyyarusso> cheatersrealm: You can use htpasswd stuff either plain or encrypted - I'd recommend glancing at apache docs for more info on what that entails.
<javiolo> bruenig I know how to send the mail (via mutt) but not how to check if the download its finished...
<bruenig> javiolo, I can't conceive of anyway to script this, I could only think if you knew how to code, that you could write a plugin for azureus or deluge or some other open source client, but that might be my limited ability to conceptualize
<threeonefour_> !LTSP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> it's very quiet in here
<Pelo> too quiet
<pseudoroot> shhhhh
<JustinWhitaker> must be Heros night
* Pelo goes to stand against the wall , so no one will sneak up on him 
<bruenig> people found this website google and no longer need us
<JustinWhitaker> lol
<JustinWhitaker> people learned the forum search function as well
<smoove> HEyyy
<pseudoroot> what
<smoove> ok
<bruenig> !hi | smoove
<ubotu> smoove: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JustinWhitaker> hooooooo
<Hal> my installation of apache2 is not working well tonight
<smoove> got a q
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smoove> ok
<smoove> well ive spent 4 days
<JustinWhitaker> yes, I am down with opp
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shrndegruv> hey should sound not work for some users?
<pseudoroot> lol
<smoove> reinstalling ubuntu messing with drivers, scrounging aroundgoogle and the net
<marshall> does anybody know a linux equivalent to the FAR manager for windows? http://farmanager.com/index.php?l=en
<threeonefour_> who here would like to help me with some alpha software
<Pelo> shrndegruv,  some ppl have problems with their sound cards, look up your model in the forum for instructions
<bruenig> depends
<shrndegruv> sound works for the initial user
<JustinWhitaker> marshall, that looks like Midnight Commander
<bruenig> marshall, it is at applications>accessories>terminal
<shrndegruv> doesnt work for a second user i added
<smoove> so i have beryl+xgl set up, all my files have been configured....but when i run the xgl session i get a white screen
<bruenig> !xgl | smoove
<ubotu> smoove: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<marshall> JustinWhitaker, bruenig, thanks
<AmaroqWolf> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> shrndegruv: check the rights the second user has. see if they can use sound
<Pelo> shredder,  check the user dialog to make sure it has priviledge
<sgtmattbaker> anyone know a good way to get a usable dual monitor
<bruenig> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<threeonefour_> i am trying to get the windows install of fiesty to work
<JustinWhitaker> np marshall. textmode ftw!
* Pelo thinks it's a bit odd to have sound priviledge but what the hell
<shrndegruv> rbil -- yes they do have rights
<AmaroqWolf> Hmm, a friend of mine is trying to enable direct draw on his SiS 315 series. It's an SiS 650 to be precise. Any advise? He's installed siscfg so far.
<twob> Is there a way to make all X fonts (file, edit, xterm, etc) larger?  Either in xorg, a .xsession variable or something else?  I'm looking for something outside of a window manager realm.
<rbil> sgtmattbaker: I have dual monitor working and there are a number of ways to approach this depending on the video driver you're using and how you want to use dual monitors. so you have to be more specific
<tonyyarusso> twob: accessibility options maybe?
<pinchmesh> twob, try changing the screen res
<sgtmattbaker> I want it so I have my default LCD to have all the windows and things show up there and then have it so I can move applications to the other one when I want to
<twob> pinchmesh: it's on an hdtv for a media box, so I need to keep the resolution up higher.
<pinchmesh> it's under system -> preferences
<sgtmattbaker> right now it acts just like a big desktop (using nvidia binary driver and twinview)
<pinchmesh> i unno about hdtv
<pinchmesh> dunno
<bruenig> don't know
<pinchmesh> but, you can try
<twob> pinchmesh: which tool system->preferences?  Or is that a xorg compile option?
<rbil> sgtmattbaker: well to do what u want, it will have to be one big desktop. a cloned desktop simply repeats what's on one monitor onto the other
<pinchmesh> look up at the very top
<twob> pinchmesh: Not using a window manager...
<twob> twm only
<threeonefour_> bruenig,you know of the windows install of ubuntu right
<pinchmesh> ah, then maybe in rc
<bruenig> threeonefour_, I know of it yeah
<twob> system->preferences only adjusts gnome/kde font sizes, not X font sizes...
<pinchmesh> it's under /etc, i think
<twob> pinchmesh: rc?
<pinchmesh> x fonts are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<threeonefour_> bruenig, have you used it before
<bruenig> no I don't use windows
<sgtmattbaker> why
<bruenig> I don't think that it is really super stable right now
<pinchmesh> rc is the system wide resource control settings
<pinchmesh> sec
<smoove> do i need compiz to run beryl+xgl with an ati card?
<sgtmattbaker> hmm
<sgtmattbaker> yeah it just crashed on me after a BIOS update
<twob> pinchmesh: /etc/rc? doesn't exist, I don't understand what you mean
<dee> Having trouble getting my 3D accelerator to work, anyone that can help?
<smoove> do i need compiz to run beryl+xgl with an ati card?
<pinchmesh> try "locate rc |grep /etc"
<dondo> join #freenet-de
<pseudoroot> smoove:   if nobody here knows, ask at #ubuntu-effects
<dee> original configuration file '/etc/updatedb.conf' will is the result
<cafuego_> smoove: No, beryl does what compiz does, they are mutually exclusive.
<marshall> JustinWhitaker, bruenig: im trying to pull some configuration on my cellular, the howto calls for FAR and that I use a plugin for FAR, do you know if the midnight commander or gnome-commander allow use of plugins? maybe even FAR plugins?
<pinchmesh> ubuntu is the best linux i know of... i'm an old freebsd user, but now ubuntu, especially for desktop, and especially for amd64
<pinchmesh> reallly good code now
<pinchmesh> super easy install
<bruenig> !offtopic | pinchmesh
<ubotu> pinchmesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pinchmesh> k, just thought i'd throw that in, cause, i'm a newbie to ubuntu
<badagentx> Can anyone here suggest a frontend to mencoder?
<Pelo> badagentx,  to make dvds ?  devede
<badagentx> To convert my mp3's to flac and then to ogg
<pseudoroot> :o
<bruenig> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<AmaroqWolf> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<threeonefour_> !Tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<whileimhere> Is there a way to backup all the f-spot data so that I dont have to sort them all when I redo my machine
<dee> anyone that can help with 3D acceleration, the wiki doesnt seem to work
<michup> hi ive ubuntu working and ive two fat32 partitions i wish to change it to linux partitions how achieve that without loosing my data?
<bruenig> whileimhere, I would assume that there is a .fspot directory or something else in your home
<Pelo> whileimhere,  just backup your home folder, and you won' t need to redo any of your config, just re install the apps
<bruenig> michup, backup your stuff, reformat and then put it back on
<badagentx> I'm looking at the man page for mp32ogg but it dosn't say if it supports wildcard characters
<joebob777as7> michup move off and use gparted
<Frogzoo> michup: backup & restore - only way
<nowhere> Hello, who is willing to help me make WPA work for my wireless network? WEP works fine but it simply refuses WPA even if I follow a step by step guide....
<michup> i mean i dont bother the data on fat32 partitions
<bruenig> badagentx, what are you looking to do exactly?
<pseudoroot> michup:   not possible
<joebob777as7> gparted
<GMachine_24> I am unable to copy/record CDs under a number of programs I have tried - get an error message re: cdrecord problems and that I should try an earlier version of Linux (earlier than 2.4) or try Solaris
<badagentx> I need to batch convert my mp3 collection to ogg
<TheDebugger> badagentx: Bad idea
<bruenig> michup, unless somehow you can get all your stuff on one of the partitions, then format one, move it over, and then format the other one
<TheDebugger> badagentx: Keep 'em as they are
<Frogzoo> michup: I'm still not clear on what you want
<bruenig> badagentx, right, so just do mp32ogg /directory/that/all/your/music/is/in
<TheDebugger> badagentx: Transcoding is always bad because you lose quality
<joebob777as7> michup get gparted
<bruenig> badagentx, I would suggest that you do mp32ogg --quality=10 /directory
<bruenig> joebob777as7, gparted won't do that
<nowhere> is it required to set a channel in the interfaces file?
<michup> but my disk is like hda1 /boot jfs hda2 swap hda5 / hda6 /var hda7 /usr hda8 /opt hda9 /home hda10 fat32 hda11 fat32
<bruenig> wow that is easy to understand
<michup> and i wish to change hda10 hda11 to linux partitons and make it jfs
<pinchmesh> michup, using a usb hard drives works great for such stuff
<pinchmesh> mobo's will even boot to them now
<dee> anyone that can help me with turning on 3d acceleration with nvidia?
<Frogzoo> michup: so what's the problem?
<michup> if i use cfdisk or fdisk and change this two partitons to linux partitions is it gonna to destroy my extended part?
<bruenig> !ati | dee
<ubotu> dee: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogzoo> michup: again, you can't change the file system and keep the data on it - you have to backup the data, reformat the partition, restore the data
<AmaroqWolf> Is it possible to have more than one locale on your system at the same time. I have a japanese game, and it doesn't work. I want to test to see if the problem is the fact that my locale is english, but I don't want to change my entire system to japanese.
<nowhere> Who knows how to get WPA working @ Ubuntu dapper?
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> AmaroqWolf,  have you tried making different users for the different local ?
<michup> okay but im not bother the data on windows partitions im only afraid the data from others partitions
<Pelo> nowhere,  check in the forum
<bruenig> yeah rtfm
<smoove> so i have beryl+xgl set up, all my files have been configured....but when i run the xgl session i get a white screen
<AmaroqWolf> Pelo: I didn't try that. Is that possible?
<nowhere> I have checked the forum, followed guide, no result...
<Pelo> AmaroqWolf,  it's just a  guess but that should work
<michup> /dev/hda5       /               		jfs     defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<michup> /dev/hda1       /boot           		ext2    noauto,noatime       	        0       2
<michup> /dev/hda9       /home           		jfs     defaults        		0       2
<michup> /dev/hda10	/home/michup/.cedega		jfs	defaults			0	2
<michup> /dev/hda11	/home/michup/vmware/win_xp	jfs	noauto,noatime,noatail		0	0
<michup> /dev/hda12	/home/michup/vmware/win_nt	jfs	noauto,noatime,noatail		0	0
<michup> /dev/hda8       /opt            		jfs     defaults        		0       2
<michup> /dev/hda7       /usr            		jfs     defaults        		0       2
<michup> /dev/hda6       /var            		jfs     defaults        		0       2
<michup> /dev/hda2       none            		swap    sw              		0       0
<pseudoroot> !pastebin | michup
<ubotu> michup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Pelo waves good buy to michup 
<MatrixMon> What can I do with Sed and Awk?
<nowhere> It would be great if someone with experience could help me to at least try and find out what could be going wrong. WEP works fine, when I throw in WPA it starts giving trouble. I'm trying to make it work now for two days :)
<cafuego_> MatrixMon: everything
<Pelo> nowhere,  try google then, that's the best I can offer
<michup> and i wish only to change this hda11 and hda10 to linux/jfs dont bother the data
<michup> on this two part
<Pelo> michup,  gparted
<MatrixMon> Sounds promising
<MatrixMon> Like what exactly?
<michup> okay
<cafuego_> MatrixMon: sed is an in-line editor, awk is a macro language for data processing
<mindstate> my clock is displaying the wrong time..i've tried to set the time zone but still the time is wrong..any help with this?
<GMachine_24> Can I reinstall the Linux kernel 2.3 as the one I am using seems incompatible the allowing CD burners to work. How would I go about "backdating" my Linux kernel?
<pinchmesh> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Pelo> mindstate,  make sure you have the correct time zone,  and that you donT' have that syncronize thing enable
<bruenig> lol
<cafuego_> GMachine_24: No, 2.3 is WAY old and *always* beta
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Frogzoo> GMachine_24: 2.3 is like 1990
<romulo> hi, in wich file i should place my env vars to set up each time i open a console/terminal?
<AmaroqWolf> Is it possible to set up different locales for different users?
<romulo> .bashrc?
<bruenig> !repeat | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GMachine_24> cafuego: Ok so what am I supposed to do? I cannot burn CDs.
<Pelo> AmaroqWolf,  just try it,
<docMuerto> bruenig: Error: "repeat" is not a valid command.
<mindstate> Pelo, its all set correct
<bruenig> looks like we have a bot
<mindstate> Pelo, i think the issue lies deeper
<bruenig> !let's see if he is really a bot
<docMuerto> bruenig: Error: "let's" is not a valid command.
<GMachine_24> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-10-386
<GMachine_24> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<GMachine_24> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<Pelo> mindstate,  that was my best guess,  otherwise you might just need a new battery
<bruenig> I guess he doesn't hurt anything, although he will get annoying
<Frogzoo> docMuerto: what have you done with ubotu ?
<docMuerto> Frogzoo: Error: "what" is not a valid command.
<GMachine_24> There are hundreds of posts about this problem but no fixes...........
<mindstate> Pelo, my clock works fine on my Dapper Partition just not on my Edgy
<badagentx> GMachine_24: Does cdrecord work with this error?
<quicksilve1> I could use a good recommendation for a media player for Ubuntu
<Pelo> mindstate,  try resinalling the applet
<pinchmesh> date can be used to set the system clock
<pinchmesh> "man date"
<bruenig> haha
<Frogzoo> quicksilve1: gxine is best quality, vlc supports more formats
<quicksilve1> Gracias
<badagentx> Don't forget mplayer/gmplayer
<bruenig> totem is the greatest
<Pelo> gmplayer ?
<pseudoroot> mplayer for gnome
<nomasteryoda> bruenig, sure.. each his own
<nomasteryoda> mplayer rocks!
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> vlc for windows
<TLP-CentDuo> mplayer,xine, and totem will play even my sony encrypted dvds
<nomasteryoda> or linux...
<quicksilve1> I just needed something to play the m3u files my kPlaylist server makes
<badagentx> Pelo: Gmplayer is a gui frontend for mplayer
<nomasteryoda> TLP-CentDuo, wow
* pseudoroot loves vlc
<bruenig> quicksilve1, totem will
<smoove> so i have beryl+xgl set up, all my files have been configured....but when i run the xgl session i get a white screen
<TLP-CentDuo> nomasteryoda:..lol
<nomasteryoda> pseudoroot, i give the vlc portable to my windows weenies
<bruenig> vlc is a nice failsafe but not for a main media player
<TheDebugger> gmplayer is a joke...
<bruenig> just too limited
<Frogzoo> quicksilve1: amarok or any of the other audio players
<bruenig> in terms of interface
<nomasteryoda> smoove, ubuntu feisty?... broken it is ...
<nomasteryoda> beryl ...
<SlimG> How do I find out what "hwX:X" id my soundcard has ? (example: hw0:0), what does the first and second number stand for?
<TLP-CentDuo> 6.06
<rbil> smoove: I think there's some bug in beryl in this regards. can you run beryl-manager from within a gnome session? that's what I had to do.
<nowhere> Pelo: Wow I found this util called WiFi radar and it now works :)
<nf4> so if you run beryl from gnome dose that mean aixlg is working ?
<Pelo> nowhere, congrats
<rbil> nf4: I believe so
<nomasteryoda> SlimG,  lspci -nn
<nomasteryoda> that will give more tthan you want, but like ... 00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03] 
<TLP-CentDuo> how do you use sudo in interactive mode
<TLP-CentDuo> sudo -i?
<nomasteryoda> sudo -s should work
<cafuego_> TLP-CentDuo: 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<nomasteryoda> if that is what you mean
<cafuego_> If you need any X stuff, use 'sudo -s'.
<nomasteryoda> SlimG, also this... lspci -nn|grep audio
<lemonsCC> whats interactive mode?
<TLP-CentDuo> ok
<SlimG> nomasteryoda: so your USB controller would be hw00:1d.7 ?
<lemonsCC> like gui?
<nomasteryoda> narrow it down
<llol> hello folks
<lemonsCC> !hi | llol
<docMuerto> lemonsCC: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> llol: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cafuego_> !test
<docMuerto> cafuego_: Error: "test" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Failed.
<lemonsCC> what the docmuerto shhh
<llol> anyone here familiar with Software raid installs
<llol> ?
<cafuego_> docMuerto: Can you aks your owner to remvoe you from the channel please.
<docMuerto> cafuego_: Error: "Can" is not a valid command.
<nomasteryoda> SlimG, yup.. that is correct
<cafuego_> !ops docMuerto == bot
<docMuerto> cafuego_: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
<Frogzoo> cafuego_: where's ubotu....?
<SlimG> thanx alot nomasteryoda!
<lemonsCC> op docmuerto?
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<docMuerto> cafuego_: Error: "ops" is not a valid command.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<llol> im having issues making GRUB boot the /root on /dev/md0
<numist> cafuego_: ..?
<nomasteryoda> np... it was in the help for the lspci command
<cafuego_> Madpilot: ta
<numist> on nice
<Pelo> llol,  #grub
<lemonsCC> docmuertoo is causing a ruccus
<Madpilot> cafuego, when did that thing arrive?
<lemonsCC> 2 mins ago
<llol> oh theres a room for that
<cafuego_> Madpilot: dunno...
<Frogzoo> !botsnack
<llol> ?!
<ubotu> Yum!
<mindstate> does anyone know of a star wars game for linux
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Pelo> llol,  it's a seperate prog, most of them have rooms
<nomasteryoda> offtopic mindstate
<smoove> ok
<smoove> so Compiz = beryl
<smoove> ???
<TheDebugger> A fork
<Pelo> smove beryl is a fork of compiz
<mindstate> k
<cafuego_> Madpilot: 12 minutes ago
<marx2k> beryl is a fork of compiz
<smoove> i dont understand
<nomasteryoda> beryl is better when its working..
<cafuego_> Madpilot: at HH:03
<Madpilot> cafuego, yah, just went thru scrollback myself
<smoove> so compiz > beryl?
<TheDebugger> Beryl evolves faster :)
<TheDebugger> I'd say beryl > compiz
<cafuego_> smoove: They both suck.
<whta> sorry if off-topic, but does anyone know the best N64 emulator?
<marx2k> Beryl is unstable
<Pelo> ppl got mad at the way compiz was being developped , thought they could do better so they started beryl , based on compiz,  that is what a fork is
<Frogzoo> mindstate: Jedi Knight might work for you under wine
<smoove> i dont need cutting edge i need something that works
<marx2k> Compiz is stable
<smoove> sorry for the link but
<smoove> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws
<smoove> is compiz?
<smoove> or beryl
<cafuego_> marx2k: Except for the bit where it somestimes forgets to display window content.
<rirudepanci> can anyone recommend me a good book about linux in general?
<marx2k> cafuego *shrug* I dont use either. I prefer system stability/performance over eyecandy
<cafuego_> marx2k: aye
<ed1t> whats a good CD buring application?
<lemonsCC> cafuego_: meh no need for window content
<bruenig> ed1t, cdrecord
<marx2k> rirudepanci I can send you a few
<smoove> OK
<lemonsCC> cafuego_: you know you have two names on here?
<cafuego_> lemonsCC: yes, I do
<Spawn311> all I am having issue with cups -- after a job prints -- the job refuses to exit the job queue -- does this sound like permissions issue?
<clearze2> rirudepanci: I found a lot of useful info in Ubuntu Hacks
<Pelo> later folks
<rirudepanci> marx2k: please do!
<lemonsCC> cafuego_: kk, =)
<pseudoroot> bye
<smoove> so after 4 days od trying to get beryl+xgl to work if i do a fresh install w/compiz i shoul dget my desired eyecandy?
<llol> hmm grub aint active
<rirudepanci> clearze2: ubuntu hacks, thanks
<clearze2> rirudepanci: it is put out by oreilly
<ed1t> any good GUI cd burning software?
<TheDebugger> beryl works perfectly with the nvidia driver :)
<bruenig> good gui, oxymoron
<llol> yup thats true
<TheDebugger> ed1t: k3b or gnomebaker
<Spawn311> ed1t: check out k3b
<rirudepanci> clearze2: got it :)
<lemonsCC> TheDebugger: grr beat me to it
<bruenig> gnomebaker is crap
<smoove> so after 4 days od trying to get beryl+xgl to work if i do a fresh install w/compiz i shoul dget my desired eyecandy?
<alex__> k3b is best
<llol> any other channels that have info on the GRUB booter
<matthew1421> i accidentally deleted the top taskbar, how do i restore it? will i  have to do it manually?
<lemonsCC> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Spawn311> TheDebugger: is on top of it
<ed1t> thx
<TheDebugger> Some people prefer to avoid QT applications
<llol> any of u guys have experience with RAID0?
<Madpilot> matthew1421, in Gnome? Right-click on the surviving bar, select New Panel, set it up at the top, and add all the bits back into it.
* Spawn311 runs for cover
<marx2k> brb I think I need to fix my dcc
<aioriadeleo> any spanish channel of ubuntu?
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aioriadeleo> thnx
<rirudepanci> ok
<matthew1421> Madpilot: it just adds icons
<Spawn311> why does printing under linux/unix have to suck ass so much
<Madpilot> matthew1421, what does?
<matthew1421> in o
* Dr_willis has no problems printing under linux.. except with the lousy canon printers
<bruenig> Spawn311, because you don't pick your pritners right
<bruenig> go get an hp
<Madpilot> Spawn311, because so many printers are awful
<Spawn311> the printer is not the issue
<Spawn311> I have an HP
<Madpilot> matthew1421, sorry, I don't know what you mean by "it just adds icons"?
<Dr_willis> linux dosent require me to install 128mb of printer 'drivers' for his all-in-one-hp-printer-scanner either.
<matthew1421> in original install the top panel shows text for applications, system etc.
* Spawn311 perhaps I should get rid of cups and go back to lpd
<matthew1421> but now it only shows icons when i add applications
<bruenig> matthew1421, you need to add the new panel, then right click on the new panel and add to it with all the stuff
<clearze2>  llol: I use a raid 0 setup....but I run debian on that server
<Spawn311> Madpilot: do u use cups or lpd?
<cafuego_> you use raid0 ... on a SERVER?
<cafuego_> does your boss know?
<matthew1421> bruenig: i know how to do this
<bruenig> clearly you don't
<sgtmattbaker> can I run media sharing software using QEmu or some virtual console to stream media to my xbox 360
<matthew1421> but it only adds icons, not the text
<Madpilot> matthew1421, add the menu back - right-click->Add to Panel
<rirudepanci> lousy canon drivers... i can relate
<Madpilot> SpAwN, cups, with a basic HP Deskjet
<rirudepanci> at least they work
* Dr_willis agrees - canon = bad. :)
<clearze2> cafuego_:  It's personal, and it's because they where small drives
<clearze2> cafuego_:  I have another array that is raid 5 on the same machine
<Madpilot> matthew1421, look for the Menu Bar & Notification Area applets
<cafuego_> clearze2: That's what LVM is for, when one disk breaks, you lose some data. With raid0, you lose ALL data.
<marx2k> ok who was I sending these files to....
* Spawn311 is considering going back to ubuntu -- currently on fbsd 6.2
<clearze2>  cafuego_: I know. It's only a temp solution anyway. That is why I was doing backups earlier
<matthew1421> Madpilot: thx :) thats exactly it
<Madpilot> matthew1421, everything on the Gnome panels is just an applet, so it can all be moved/removed/replaced if removed by accident...
<smoove> **************************************************************
<smoove> * Beryl system compatibility check                           *
<smoove> **************************************************************
<smoove> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<smoove> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<smoove> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<marx2k> Who was the one who wanted these linux books?
<greig_> Hello people, first time trying linux here :)
<rirudepanci> me me me
* Dr_willis hands greig_  a gold star
<mindstate> !paste | smoove
<ubotu> smoove: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greig_> lol
<marx2k> Are you seeing that Im sending you a file?
<TheDebugger> smoove: Dapper or Edgy?
<rirudepanci> mmmno...
<marx2k> damnit
<marx2k> I wonder whats wrong with my DCC
<Madpilot> marx2k, who is "we"?
<rirudepanci> probably its me?
<marx2k> Huh?
<rirudepanci> im on chatzilla
<marx2k> rirudepanci, are able to DCC?
<greig_> if anyone who has a spare 5 mins, i'd like to chat to anyone for some info on ubuntu etc, msg me if u like ty.
<rirudepanci> i have an option to send files
<Madpilot> greig_, just ask any questions you've got in-channel
<marx2k> Hmmmmm
<marx2k> ....
<marx2k> Its got to be me
<david_> someone here be able to redirect me to where i can get help with seamlessrdp and rdesktop?
<marx2k> are you ignoring DCC?
<TheDebugger> smoove: ??
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<rirudepanci> no
<marx2k> hmm it timed out
<pseudoroot> hmmm
<greig_> oh right, didnt want to bother anyone, 1 question I have is, I have version 5.10 and i got a message saying a new version is available, can i update my current install, or do i need to download the iso and burn that?
<ToddEDM> hi guys
<gn0me> I can't seem to start my X, something about being unable to find the 'fixed' font... anyone had this before?
<Madpilot> greig_, you can update your install in place - just hit that button
<clearze2> greig_: you can simply update
<ToddEDM> first time ubuntu user here , so far i like it
<ToddEDM> actually im using Edubuntu right now
<pinchmesh> ToddEDM, it's a great distro
<pinchmesh> i'm new to it also
<greig_> so i do not need to update to the 6.10 iso, i just let it update from 5.10 to 6.10, yes?
<Madpilot> greig_, yes
<Fuzzywuzzy> greig_: yes
<Zilulil> anybody know if virtual box is really better then vmware?
<konam> someone could tell me if the postableapps suit works under linux, i mean, automatically....?
<ToddEDM> im having trouble installing it to a separate partition on my HDD
<konam> suite*
<Madpilot> greig_, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<greig_> ok, thank you!!
<Squee> I need to resize an encrypted filesystem.  In order to do this I need to know the exact sectors to resize and I dont know how to do that (i'm on a live cd and gparted doesn't work).  How do I find out what the sectors of the last 30 gbs of my hard drive?
<pseudoroot> !install | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Fuzzywuzzy> Anyone familiar with how MythTV interacts with IVTV? I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy and lost my VBI.
<smoove> whats the effects room?
<ToddEDM> thanks
<pseudoroot> smoove:   ubuntu-effects
<smoove> ty
<Squee> fuzzywuzzy:  I believe some changes were made in where the firmware is stored
<Zilulil> anybody know if virtual box is really better then vmware?
<Squee> Zilulil: never heard of virtual box, but from what I hear for linux qemu + kqemu is the winner right now
<Zilulil> i can't get qemu to work
<Zilulil> i've tried like 3 times
<Zilulil> i'm on edgy
<Zilulil> and it's just refusing
<Zilulil> might just me the howto's i've been using tho
<TheDebugger> Zilulil: get vmware :D
<Zilulil> i have vmware right now
<Zilulil> it just seems  a tad slow
<Zilulil> and i would like to be able to play AA
<Squee> I use VMWare and it is awesome, check out ubuntuguide.org they have a tutorial to get it up and running fast
<pinchmesh> window's is a tad slow
<TheDebugger> Zilulil: You will never be able to do that in an emulator
<TheDebugger> Zilulil: Perhaps wine
<Zilulil> oh *sad*
<Zilulil> i have wine
<Zilulil> and AA doesn't run it it
<Zilulil> or at least doesn't for me
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> I was playing UT in a vmware instance :)
<kalorin> too funny
<sgtmattbaker>  can I run media sharing software using QEmu or some virtual console to stream media to my xbox 360
<david_> windows xp in vmware for me is faster running it under vmware than it is running it natively heh
<kalorin> little choppy at times and stuff but still funny
<sgtmattbaker>  can I run media sharing software using QEmu or some virtual console to stream media to my xbox 360
<andre> would anybody be able to help me getting a web cam going
<Zilulil> hrm...well i'll give vmware a bit of a try
<Fuzzywuzzy> Squee: AFAIK, the firmware is loading correctly.  I can watch video & even use VBI with a different program
<OracleGD_> Hello. Sounds not working, works under other operating systems though so its not a physical problem.
<pseudoroot> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Zilulil> then if it doesn't work...i dunno maybe i'll try out virtualbox
<greig_> jesus, this ubuntu is fast compaired to XP
<qhartman> OracleGD_, what can you tell us about your hardware?
<Zilulil> everything is fast compaired to xp
<Zilulil> except vista that is
<OracleGD_> Standard intel sound card. Integrated.
<andre> even suse
<sgtmattbaker> why is Ubuntu running really slow
<sgtmattbaker> ?
<kalorin> did you install vmware tools?
<kalorin> that's supposed to make it go even faster
<Zilulil> yeah i have vmware tools on
<Squee> FuzzyWuzzy: I use ivtv with mine... the only other thing I can think of is that some settings may have transfered  that shouldn't have, try to set up the backend again
<qhartman> OracleGD_, hm... Clean install of edgy or dapper?
<Squee> I need to resize an encrypted filesystem.  In order to do this I need to know the exact sectors to resize and I dont know how to do that (i'm on a live cd and gparted doesn't work).  How do I find out what the sectors of the last 30 gbs of my hard drive?
<kalorin> how'd that go?
<kalorin> I'm getting ready to do it, any tips?
<Zilulil> i'm thinking of putting beryl on this comp
<Zilulil> looks really shiny
<OracleGD_> Clean edgy qhartman. Sound used to work.
<crimsun> OracleGD_: pastebin ``amixer''
<erika> hiyas :)
<crimsun> no one should ask for assistance with sound problems _without_ posting the required info from wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems onto a pastebin
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rirudepanci> hi
<Zilulil> well i'm running vmware server right now
<Zilulil> updating windows :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<rirudepanci> hahaha
<ToddEDM> hey, if i got  AMD Turion64 x2 , do i download the AMD64 iso?
<Fuzzywuzzy> Squee: I tried dropping the videosource, capturecard and cardinput tables from the database & re-ran mythtv-setup, no dice
<ToddEDM> is it comaptible?
* erika hasn't booted any M$ os for almost a year :D
<Zilulil> i would like to do that
<smoove> join #ubuntu-effects
<qhartman> ToddEDM, you can, but you don't have to. Depending on whaqt you are doing, the "normal" one might make life easier
<Squee> toddEDM: Go with i386 (32bit).  64bit isn't supported as well yet
<Zilulil> but my brother loves america's army
<ToddEDM> thx qhartman
<Fuzzywuzzy> Toddedm: yes
<Zilulil> and his clan plays the windows only version
<Zilulil> stupid them and stopping linux at 2.6
<pinchmesh> ToddEDM, yep amd64
<Zilulil> and wine stopped working at 2.7
<Squee> I need to resize an encrypted filesystem.  In order to do this I need to know the exact sectors to resize and I dont know how to do that (i'm on a live cd and gparted doesn't work).  How do I find out what the sectors of the last 30 gbs of my hard drive?
<rirudepanci> yeah... games
<ToddEDM> what kind of benefits will i se?
<ToddEDM> with 64
<Wimpog> GUYS, has anyone here installed Drupal on Ubuntu?
<qhartman> OracleGD_, can you pastein the output of "lsmod | grep snd" for me?
<rirudepanci> ME
<OracleGD_> Sure, one second.
<Fuzzywuzzy> Toddedm: but you may run into some compatibility issues.
<Wimpog> I need some help please....
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: what the problem?
<ToddEDM> ok, since im a newb, i will stick with the regluar one
<Zilulil> is there a way to turn off the log in and out spam?
<Fuzzywuzzy> Speaking of which, anyone know when the PLF binaries will be back up?
<qhartman> ToddEDM, FWIW, I'm not exactly a newbie, and I stick with it too, except at work ,where 64-bitness actually is important
<Zilulil> seriously the log spam is driving me insaine
<Fuzzywuzzy> I need to reinstall my win32codecs and mplayer32 packages, but the PLF changed Ubuntu maintaners and now the folder's empty.
<Madpilot> Zilulil, most IRC clients can suppress the join/leave messages - which one are you using?
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: ok, when creating first (that is admin) account, I enter my username, and email. Then, it should bring me to a page where it should ask for password, but it does not... once i hit create button, it says Access Denied...
<erika> Last time I visited #Ubuntu was about a year ago... a question about Automatix.
<Zilulil> xgnome
<ahave> is there a way to force an app to use a certain NIC? (i have a WNIC, and a lan line)
<Zilulil> rather
<Madpilot> Zilulil, XChat-gnome?
<Zilulil> xchat-gnome
<ahave> eth1 is my wireless
<ToddEDM> thanks for the input guys....
<OracleGD_> Pastebinning it...
<Zilulil> yeah Xchat-gnome
<superlinux> hello i got a dvd whit 14 iso ditro inside i installed qemu how do i run em now to try em?
<gn0me> Anyone know which package might reinstall all of the Xorg fonts? Can't seem to find the fixed font, so Xorg isn't starting.
<marx2k_> hmm
<OracleGD_> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=889733
<rirudepanci> Wimporg: wow i didnt have a problem like that...
<marx2k_> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<qhartman> gn0me, did you just do a feisty upgrade?
<Madpilot> Zilulil, I know the real xchat can do it, that might be one of the (many) options "helpfully" removed from xchat-gnome.
<erika> force... that was why some people told me not to use Automatix
<atlas> hello, i have totem-mozilla and all gstreamer0.10 plugin but on the web, i can't play a lot of video with it :(, neither mozilla-mplayer :/
<Zilulil> doh :(
<gn0me> qhartman: I had a while ago, but only the latest upgrade broke it.. if that's what you're asking
<superlinux> any one know how to use qemu from shell?
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: did try asking here? => #drupal-support
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: hmm. which version have you installed?
<atlas> how to do?
<konam> someone user the portableapps suite under ubuntu?
<marx2k_> Hmmm I guess I cant DCC anyone :(
<Zilulil> so is the xchat one just sudo apt-get install xchat?
<marx2k_> or at least not rirudepanci
<Zilulil> or do i have to do something else to grab it
<Wimpog>  #drupal-support
<Wimpog> #drupal-support
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: 5.x
<atlas> konam, what is the website?
<Wimpog> How do I get there?
<superlinux> who can help me whit qemu?
<Madpilot> Zilulil, yes, assuming you've got Universe repo enabled.
<Zilulil> yep got that
<Zilulil> kk brb
<qhartman> gn0me, yeah, I had the same thing tonight. That error is a bit spurious, if you "dpkg-reconfigure xswerver-xorg" it should fix things
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: join that channel
<konam> atlas portableapps.com
<marx2k_> rirudepanci, youre not ignoring DCC get's are you?
<gn0me> k, sec
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: how do I do that?
<qhartman> that's "xserver-xorg
<rirudepanci> marx2k_: not that i know no
<marx2k_> bogus
<konam> atlas it says it works under wine on linux but the mine doesn't work
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: oh ok
<superlinux> i have a dvd from a zine whit 14 recent distros i installed qemu how do i run em now to try them they are iso
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: type: /join #drupal-support
<atlas> ha ok, konam
<crimsun> OracleGD_: where's amixer?
<erika> anyone here used Enlightenment with Ubuntu?
<superlinux>  /j #knoppix
<atlas> i just use it into *dows
<kitche> erika: yes
<superlinux> any one here for help?
<erika> kitche... how does it work?
<addictedtothenet> hey all
<kitche> erika: just like enlightenment
<vidalstat> hello
<addictedtothenet> anyone good with GRUB?
* superlinux wonfers if any one is able to use qemu
<vidalstat> i've used qemu before
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, what's the problem.
<rirudepanci> marx2k_: i tried sending u something as well but it said that i had to register in freenode to send private messages... odd
<gn0me> qhartman: Thank you muchly!
<GigaClon> question will Ubuntu update the clocks properly with the change in Daylight savings time?
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  asking a more specific question - does wonders...
<vidalstat> but am no expert ;(
<OracleGD_> Coming up crimsun...
<qhartman> gn0me, sure thing. :D
<addictedtothenet> i can't get my box to suto bot
<superlinux> hello dr
<marx2k_> Ohh so its probably the server
<gn0me> qhartman: Did the default fonts dir move or something with this update?
<addictedtothenet> sorry.. auto
<qhartman> gn0me, not sure to tell you truth
<gn0me> Or fixed got deleted by mistake or something?
<gn0me> Haha, no worries then.
<fnf> addictedtothenet: huh ?
<gn0me> Hopefully I'll find out-- again, thank you very much!
<erika> kitche... I love Elive... Ubuntu is my everyday distro but I like how fast Elive is.
<ahave> is there a way to force an app to use a certain NIC? (i have a WNIC, and a lan line)
<superlinux> ok i got a dvd from a zine whit 14 iso recent distro's inside i isntalled qemu how do i run em now to try em dr willis?
<OracleGD_> http://pastebin.com/889740
<OracleGD_> http://pastebin.com/889740
<erika> Not to mention how pretty it is.
<addictedtothenet> i posted in the ubuntu forums and had some helpful ideas but none that work
<nalioth> marx2k_: on freenode, if you're not registered or identified, you can't PM or DCC
<marx2k_> ahhhh
<zaydana> what would be the best way to go about getting Apache 2.2 on dapper?
<marx2k_> that solves my problem (sort of)
<greig_> i just tried to download and install amsn, ive dloaded it but when running the downloaded file i get the following error, gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary file and try again selecting a character coding in the 'Open File...' (or 'Open Location') dialogue. does anyone know what this means please?
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, can you link to your forum thread so I can get some backstory?
<rirudepanci> OHHHH
<kalorin> qemu is pretty easy to set up, but I'm not sure it's much better
<kitche> erika: yeah that's probably e17 probably have to dig it up someplace
<rirudepanci> that explains a lot
<addictedtothenet> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370462
<rirudepanci> nalioth: thanks
<erika> kitche: it was 17
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  i woudl think a read of the qemu docs would be in order.. you have to run qemu with the proper options to tell it to use the .iso files as the cd drive.. I reccomend you just go get vmware-server and use it instead.. or that other Virtuilixation tool.. (but i forget the name)
<Dr_willis> what is that other new tool out.. like vmware...
<addictedtothenet> thanks qhartman
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, can you pastebin in your menu.lst file?
<cafuego_> Microsoft Virtual PC?
<Dr_willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, sure hting
<cafuego_> or did you mean Xen?
<kitche> Dr_willis: there is vmware virtualbox
* Dr_willis scofs at MS anything.
<Dr_willis> virtualbox seems very nice :) good for testing livecd's
<Dr_willis> Im suprised MS hasent sued for a name thats too close to theirs...
<rirudepanci> how is it better than vmware?
<qhartman> OracleGD_, neither of those pastebins were lsmod output...
<cafuego_> sued whom?
<superlinux> ok tk u Dr im not able to install eccept then apt-get and adept can u help me install the virtual box now i saved it on desk?
<addictedtothenet> its the same as the one in the thread.. i can if you want ho
<erika> kitche... do you still have a windoze partition?
<addictedtothenet> er
<addictedtothenet> tho
<qhartman> ok, I'll look at it addictedtothenet
<cafuego_> addictedtothenet: I don't need 'ho'.
<addictedtothenet> lmao
<OracleGD_> They weren't?
<addictedtothenet> sorry typeo
<nf4> i been windoze free since 2003
<cafuego_> nt4: good work
<kitche> erika: I run windows right now while I make my own thing
<marx2k_> I think Beryl would get real annoying real fast for me
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  huh.. why cant you just  download the virtualbox deb and sudo dpkg -i virtualbox.deb (or whatever its called)
<Zilulil> ok got xchat
<Zilulil> now how do i turn off the logging
<superlinux> couse i don't know commands
<superlinux> im a begginer
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, well, right now your "default" and "timeout" lines are commented out. Uncomment those by removing the # at the beginning and you should be good to go.
<crazy_penguin> Good morning!
<greig_> Can i ask.... When u download i file onto desktop and want to run it, do u just double click the file?
<qhartman> crazy_penguin, Good Evening!
<Dr_willis> greig_,  depends on the file.. most likely NO...
<crazy_penguin> here it's almost 7 am
<OracleGD_> I've been windows free since I've stopped using heroin.
<qhartman> greig_, you can, but it won't always do what you want
<fnf> greig_: Which type of file ?
<Zilulil> arg...must turn off the logging in/out spam!
<addictedtothenet> yes i have done that and also changed the values many times and still same result
<erika> I have XP on a drive in the basement. My ex husband has been asking my for years why he can't find me online. LOL
<crazy_penguin> but, hello qhartman
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  time to read some begainner guides i guess. :)
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: LOL drupal guys just told me that I'm asking in the wrong place
<greig_> amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package <--- that is the file name
<damian> hello, I have a question for you, I realized that the mail-notification is not showing anymore in the tray, anyone had the same problem?
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, you uncommented both lines? if you only do one at a atime it won;t work
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  "sudo dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb"   for installing things you download.
<Zilulil> arg make it stop!
<Agrajag> yeah but that's not a deb
<superlinux> thanx
<Agrajag> er
<kelsin> greig_: you type "sudo aptitude install amsn"
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: what??? hahaha did you try the forums? i think i have seen something like the problem u are having there
<Agrajag> beaten
<tetsu> war?
<addictedtothenet> no both are commented out.. default is 0 and timeout is 3
<kelsin> greig_: you don't use .package files, look up programs you want in synaptic first
<rosabonita> How would I boot from CD if I'm tryin to reinstall wndows?
<OracleGD_> Tetsu
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: can you give me a link please?
<OracleGD_> Our time is now.
<addictedtothenet> er.. in use
<damian> hello, I have a question for you, I realized that the mail-notification is not showing anymore in the tray, anyone had the same problem?
<Zilulil> anybody know how to turn off the logging in and out spam in Xchat?
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: sure, hold on
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<tetsu> this is silly OracleGD_
<greig_> ahhh, this is my first time using this, im lost haha
<tetsu> i just finished a beer
<OracleGD_> SILLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<tetsu> and i need to go to the store
<OracleGD_> SILLLLLLLYYYY
<OracleGD_> PENIS
<tetsu> i dont have time for war
<OracleGD_> PENIS
<erika> so... what's better... Automatix or Easy Ubuntu?
<OracleGD_> PENIS
<OracleGD_> PENIS
<OracleGD_> PENIS
<OracleGD_> PENIS
<addictedtothenet> can we chat personal
<rosabonita> How do I boot from CD?
<kelsin> greig_: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ read that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-95-131-50.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tetsu> hah
<tetsu> nice.
<scv> botu
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: http://drupal.org/forum
<Zilulil> arg where is my block button!
<greig_> thank you kelsin, I'll read
<rosabonita> Anyone? How can I boot from CD?
<superlinux> so will be sudo dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.6_Ubuntu_edgy_i386 .deb right Dr?
<kelsin> greig_: that goes over how to install stuff the ubuntu way, should explain a few things
<Wimpog> rirudepanci: oh ok thanks
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, remove the #'s from lines 1 4and 18 and you should be golden.
<cafuego_> Zilulil: It's next to the 'Nuke Teenager' slider
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: use the search there, im sure ull find something useful
<greig_> Kelsin, thank u
<rirudepanci> Wimpog: good luck
<Zilulil> heh
<Zilulil> now then
<Zilulil> how do i turn off the log in and out spam?
<rosabonita> HOW DO I BOOT FROM CD? please exuse the caps, but I'm not getting any answers
<Zilulil> you go into BIOS settings
<Zilulil> and change the boot order
<Zilulil> so that CD is top
<rosabonita> Wheres that at?
<Zilulil> and HD is belowt hat
<damian> hello, I have a question for you, I realized that the mail-notification is not showing anymore in the tray, anyone had the same problem?
<gn0me> Actually, another issue that nobody else seems to have encountered-- but just asking again to see if anyone has: When I turn on the compositing manager for metacity, everything goes purple... anyone get that? :P
<erika> I've used both... to be honest I'm thinking Automatix works better, irregardless of what regs think of Arnieboy.
<kalorin> likely hit either f1 or del on bootup
<kalorin> and look at the menus
<Dr_willis> rosabonita,  escuse the caps? you going to hold your breath untill you turn blue next if we dont answer?
<superlinux> so will be sudo dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.6_Ubuntu_edgy_i386 .deb right Dr? if u here?
<addictedtothenet> yes i did that ... but no change.. it just says will auto boot in 3 seconds.. and nothing happens till i press enter
<qhartman> gn0me, nope, but it does screw up brushes in games for me...
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i VirtualBox_1.3.6_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<Zilulil> nobody knows how to turn off the logging spam?
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, k
<zaydana> what would be the best way to go about getting Apache 2.2 on dapper?
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  assuming ya got all the other dependencies installed if any are needed.
<superlinux> did correct then wow
* Fuzzywuzzy[A]  is now away - Reason : gone fission
<gn0me> qhartman: Yeah, the whole screen turns purple, but luckily I don't move my mouse off the checkbox in gconf-editor... heh.
<superlinux> well i just took exe from site
<theBishop> what is the best program for hosting a webcam stream online?
<superlinux> don't know what else i nead
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  exe? you dident want a exe ya wanted the .deb :)
<Zilulil> ... does linux even use .exe?
<Zilulil> yeah .deb
<addictedtothenet> i also tried re-installing grub and also grub-install
<Zilulil> or .tar
<superlinux> yes im still on windows mind ahah
<superlinux> sorry
<Zilulil> if you have WINE
<Zilulil> you can use .exe's
<Zilulil> sort of
<rosabonita> Please, where is the BIOS settings at?
<Zilulil> you reboot the computer
<qhartman> addictedtothenet, so it says it will boot in 3, but it never counts down
<qhartman> ?
<Zilulil> and hit del or f1 as your booting
<Zilulil> depending on your computer manufacturer
<billy> yo peeps.  what's a good applet that I can have in my panel that will monitor my cpu temp?
<ubuntulivecd> hello, i got problems with grub
<kmarius> hello everybody, could somebody please tell me how to finally, totally get rid of anything that tries to mess with my display? i've already got rid of gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver, but when i do 'vbetool dpms off' something keeps switching it back on again :/
<superlinux> says no file or directory
<rosabonita> everyones got questions but no answers :S
<superlinux> but i have it on desktop
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  one thing about virtual box.. you will need to edit the /etc/group file, (as root) and the last line     vboxusers:x:1003:willis  , (willis is my username) you will need to add your own user names there (instead of willis) to let users run VIrtualbox.. (or use sudo Virtualbox)
<fnf> !ask | ubuntulivecd
<ubotu> ubuntulivecd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<docMuerto> fnf: Error: "ask" is not a valid command.
<ubuntulivecd> after resizing and moving partitions I cqnt install grub anymore - iget Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu>  I want to reinstall grub ...however when I type "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" it gives me not found or not a block device error
<ubuntulivecd> fnf i know
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  you realize that command you used said basicially 'look in the current directory for the Virtualbox.deb file?"
<ubuntulivecd> but this french keyboard layout kills me
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  if its not in the current dir.. give the full path, or cd to where the file is at THEN use the command.. bash 101.
<superlinux> im lost
<rirudepanci> rosabonita: u have to change the settings of your computer so that it tries to boot from cd first rather than the hard disk
<AlienX> beryl question: how do I get beryl to stop fading windows? I'm running ubuntu edgy and I have the window fading option deselected in the settings manager but still no luck
<superlinux> isen't there any emulator i just click ?
<colbert> Hello, when I do "glxinfo | grep "GLX version"" it returns GLX version 1.2, is this the latest version (I have an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro) ???
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  if you cant handle the idea if 'current directory and paths' well i suggest reading a few bash beginner guides.
<superlinux> the other one whit gui looked simple dr
<superlinux> can't we use qemu?
<pierreth> how can I force the installation of a package?
<superlinux> i got gui there
<stratusfear> any 1 know how can i get xmms working with kjofol plugin?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: /boot is not a block device, did you try rebooting ?. Can you run cfdisk on that HDD ?
<Dr_willis> go read the qemu docs,, it dosent have a nice front end. unless theres been some work on it.
<ubuntulivecd> fnf yes
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: Does cfdisk show some abnormality ?
<Zilulil> what is the difference between VMware and Virtual box?
<superlinux> ok thanx for help
<Dr_willis> superlinux,  hint... do a 'cd Desktop' THEN run that  sudo dpkg -i Whatevercommand
<ubuntulivecd> i chrooted in and there the /dev/hda.. dont exist
<Dr_willis> Zilulil,  similer tools - different companies
<Zilulil> is one better then the other?
<sbtaco> hello fellow ubuntuers
<Dr_willis> Zilulil,  so far.. vmware seems a little better
<stratusfear> any 1 know how can xmms work with kjofol plugin?
<Zilulil> ok
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: no cfdisk seems to work propper
<Dr_willis> vmware seems to have more features.
<Zilulil> cause i'm using VMware server right noww
<Dr_willis> but Virtualbox's interface is a little nicer in some ways
<billy> one time I had problems with GRUB.  i used the super grub disc.  fixed it automatically.
<marx2k__> I use VMWare-Server to do visual studio and MS Access projects
<Zilulil> meh that i dont' much care about
<Zilulil> just need it to run
<Zilulil> the faster the better tho
<Zilulil> ccause if i could sneak an AA in there
<marx2k__> runs with zero problems... aside from USB drive recognition... its a little tricky
<Zilulil> that would be great
<Dr_willis> try them both.. see what works best for you
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: chrooting does not automatically build the system directories sch as /dev.
<Zilulil> -_-;; still can't get the logging in and out spam to stop
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: You may copy or symlink the /dev from the host system to chrooted environment though.
<clitsey> can anyone help me with ati drivers?
<stratusfear> does any one know how can i get xmms work with kjofol plugin or kjofol skin?
<stratusfear> does any one know how can i get xmms work with kjofol plugin or kjofol skin?
<rosabonita> I tried hitting f1 and del while rebooting, but it didnt work. Wheres the BIOS settings?
<crdlb> clitsey, fglrx or free?
<marx2k__> rosabonita, what kind of computer is it?
<marx2k__> OEM? Gateway? Dell?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: btw, I don't use chroot to reinstall GRUB.
<Dr_willis> rosabonita,  depends on your machine. could be f1, delete, backspace, f12, f11, or any other keys...
<rosabonita> Toshiba Sattelite
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: ln -s that works ?
<marx2k__> F10
<clitsey> crdlb: fglrx
<marx2k__> oh wait
<marx2k__> Toshiba
<marx2k__> F10 is Compaq
<marx2k__> google: Toshiba Satellite Bios
<crdlb> clitsey, have you tried envy?
<stratusfear> does any one know how can i get xmms work with kjofol plugin or kjofol skin?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: just mount your boot partition to /boot, invoke grub, set root(<your part number>) then install.
<GigaClon> rosabonita,  it should say somewhere on the bootup screen
<clitsey> crdlb: no, but my video card is a mobility 9700 if that means much
<marx2k__> is Ubuntulivecd trying to reinstall grub?
<ubuntulivecd> i dont have  a boot partition , it s part of /
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: I rarely chroot to reinstall GRUB, but the method I mentioned above does work.
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: ah,alright.
<rosabonita> Giga It also said hit esc for menu but it didnt do anything but give me a list of Ubuntu
<marx2k__> download and burn the Grub Rescue CD
<walla> does anyone know how i could go about making the workspace switcher transparent?
<clitsey> crdlb: im trying to get xgl working right, will envy work well with that?
<stratusfear> does any one know how can i get xmms work with kjofol plugin or kjofol skin?
<rirudepanci> rosabonita: altho there is not much time take a close look at the first screen the comp shows when it powers on, it should say something like "press X to enter BIOS setup"
<marx2k__> stratusfear, stop repeating every 30 seconds
<crdlb> clitsey, envy is a script that installs the drivers for you
<marx2k__> you get much less help that way
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: can you tell me the process you did again ? what step did it error out ?
<crdlb> clitsey, however with that card I would try the free radeon driver
<clitsey> crdlb: where is this script?
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: mv for the whole system
<ubuntulivecd> it kinda hung up the live cd
<crdlb> clitsey, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<clitsey> crdlb: how can i get it and install it farely easily?
<rirudepanci> rosabonita: sadly the key to press is different depending on the computer motherboard
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: you mean you migrated an existing installation to a new partition ?
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: yes
<marx2k__> ubuntulivecd, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<ubuntulivecd> the existing was to small
<rosabonita> Rirude< So just keep pushing different buttons til Iget it?:S
<crdlb> clitsey, I would edit Xorg.conf and set Driver to "radeon" which will use the preinstalled open source driver first
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: well, then expect problems other than just GRUB. I often did it the more proper way.
<rirudepanci> rosabonita: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm
<dodgyville> Hello
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: backup your home folder first if it's nor already in a separate partition.
<crdlb> clitsey, if the free driver does not work, then try to run the envy script which will install fglrx
<rirudepanci> rosabonita: http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/faq.jsp?service=UK&FID=0000000401
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: ok ?
<CarlFK> how do I clear out the apt-get cache to free up some space on / ?
<rosabonita> Thanks Rirude :D
<marx2k__> rosabonita,  http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm
<fnf> CarlFK: clean /var/cache/apt/archives
<rirudepanci> rosabonita: anytime
<drapyro> hi
<dodgyville> I have an SDcard that seems to have hundreds of garbage files on it, but I can not delete them ... rm -rf dirname gives input/out error, and the filenames contain non-alphanumeric characters (squares, lines, etc)
<marx2k__> google is your friend, people
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: no no this way should work great i used the live cd so the system was not rnning , normally that works great
<Zilulil> hrm...i should get wine tools eh?
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: i am just afraid that gparted messup things
<marx2k__> ubuntulivecd, check the link I sent you...easiest method ever
<graft> hey - how do i tell alsa to use my virtual midi device for midi stuff?
<Superdave132> what packages do i need to play mov files in the movie player?
<graft> it keesp trying to find /dev/snd/midiC0D0, which doesn't exist
<graft> !w32coecs | Superdave132
<docMuerto> graft: Error: "w32coecs" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32coecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k__> graft, alsamixer?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: yup, but it /will/ cause problems for applications that depend on numbered partition (hda1 now is hda7 for example). How about your /etx/fstab and many more old configuration files ?
<graft> !w32codecs | Superdave132
<docMuerto> graft: Error: "w32codecs" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Superdave132: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ubuntulivecd> marx2k__: yes i will, but to get a blank cd takes about 1h
<jrm4> So, I've just hooked up a PII / 128 mg memory old box to a TV, ubuntu's running fine, but seems a bit sluggish, even with just IceWM/Ratpoison--any ideas on tweaking it, or possibly another distro?
<Superdave132> graft, thanks
<graft> argh
<graft> anyway, you get the idea
<dodgyville> hmm
<marx2k__> ubuntulivecd, ohh.. i just take it for granted that everyone has a platter of blank CDs with them :)
<crdlb> Superdave132, what player are you using?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: backup your config files then do a new installation is much problem-free. That's just a few steps.
<Dr_willis> marx2k__,  i knwo I do! :)
<graft> why are there two bots here, anyway?
<Superdave132> the movie player(totem)
<marx2k__> jrm4: you can kill ptty3,4,5 and 6
<graft> marx2k__: alsamixer?
<Zilulil> wow
<Madpilot> graft, because they're the most intelligent things in the channel ;)
<marx2k__> graft: type it into a console
<Zilulil> my EVE setup is moving sloooowwwww
<crdlb> Superdave132, if it is using gstreamer, win32codecs will have no effect
<Zilulil> using wine
<graft> marx2k__: okay, and then?
<Madpilot> graft, actually, docMuerto is not invited...
<marx2k__> play wit it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@min31-2-89-80-61-213.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: In particular, /etc for configs, /var/cache/apt/archives for packages cache and your home directory, done!.
<jrm4> that eats memory? wow.
<Superdave132> crdlb, what should i use?
<walla> does anyone know how i could go about making the workspace switcher transparent?
<graft> marx2k__: i'm unsure what oyu mean... there's nomidi-related stuff here at all
<crdlb> Superdave132, Do you have gst-plugins-ffmpeg ?
<marx2k__> jrm4: having virtual consoles open eats memory, yeah :)
<Zilulil> how do i mount my window's drive? it isn't showing up
<marx2k__> graft: there should be... but... then I dont know!! :(
<Zilulil> i'm using Edgy
<marx2k__> you should have a section for playback, recording and MIDI
<Superdave132> crdlb i dont know
<Superdave132> no
<fnf> walla: These kinds of applets haven't been upgraded to work with composited X, I think  we may just wait.
<rirudepanci> ctrl+alt+f1?
<jrm4> ps, marx2k__ if that's anywhere near your real last name, we may be related
<marx2k__> jrm4, it isnt :)
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<marx2k__> what fs does mac use?
<sbtaco> I really wish ubuntu wasn't dropping ppc support
<zaydana> i've got backports on my sources.list ... so how do I tell apt-get that I actually want to use the backports repo for apache2?
<marx2k__> sbtaco: Im surprised they are..
<ubuntulivecd> damit how to burn a cd on a live system :(
<rirudepanci> why are they doin that?
<sbtaco> marx2k__, yeah I am too. I think the reasons was because of a lack of funding
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: cdrecord
<marx2k__> rirudepanci, lack of users
<Madpilot> ubuntulivecd, got twin CD drives?
<marx2k__> sbtaco i dont think funding is a problem in ubuntu
<rirudepanci> aaahh
<toresbe> Howdy folks!
<marx2k__> its funded by a man with a lot lot lot of money :)
<toresbe> I'm running Edgy right now, in IA32 mode.
<ubuntulivecd> fnf: its a laptop  - one drive only
<sbtaco> marx2k__,  I agree, that's the whole point behind OSS
<toresbe> Are there any instructions anywhere on how to upgrade to feisty?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: get comfortale with the CLI ;) a lot of good stuff are there.
<Madpilot> ubuntulivecd, then you're kind of out of luck...
<ubuntulivecd> fnf i am
<toresbe> Is it possible just to change the sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<crdlb> Superdave132, on ubuntu it's called gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Madpilot> toresbe, possible, not recommended
<toresbe> Madpilot: I see - why is that?
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | toresbe
<ubotu> toresbe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<toresbe> thanks
<Superdave132> let me check
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: that's tricky. but not impossible.
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: shutdown the X server first.
<vexati0n> why is VPN support on linux so patchy?
<Superdave132> crdlb, no should i install it?
<crdlb> Superdave132, yes
<toresbe> Madpilot: Nothing other than "it's testing and will set fire to your cat" type bad idea, then?
<ubuntulivecd> fnf well i hope most of ubuntu live is in the ramdisk now ...
<nowhere> Who is willing to help me troubleshoot problems with connecting to WIFI network with WPA encryption?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: in the console, invoke cdrecord once to make it cached, then "eject cdrom", insert a blank CD and you're good to  go.
<Superdave132> crdlb do i need to log out then back in?
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: use the console to make that wishful thinking true :)
<crdlb> Superdave132, no just restart totem
<Madpilot> toresbe, for Ubuntu, the GUI is the recommended upgrade path now - and you're talking about Feisty, then yes, it is still in beta, and might just do something terrible to your cat...
<deepsa> which is channel for discussion of fiesty herd4?
<toresbe> Madpilot: Ah. Well, that's not a problem for me: I don't have a cat.
<Madpilot> deepsa, #ubuntu+1
<deepsa> thanks
<toresbe> Madpilot: ;)
<toresbe> see, I'm a maestro of logic.
<Superdave132> crdlb, says i dont have the right decoder
<fnf> ubuntulivecd: I tried that once and it worked, but with the GUI enabled, the system just hang in a couple of seconds.
<crdlb> Superdave132, what kind of .mov is it?
<toresbe> Madpilot: fair enough, thanks. I'll upgradify soon, and start filling out bug reports.
<Superdave132> crdlb, quictime, no wonder
<Beverage> hey folks i need to know what the original restriction was on /var folder i accidentally set it to 777 and i need to change it back to defualt
<toresbe> BTW, anyone here experience random freezes while displaying 3D when using the binary fglrx drivers with a 9200 SE?
<vexati0n> hi.. i'm using Feisty, fully updated to whatever it's at now, but am having the same problems with GParted i've had with the last 2 versions of Ubuntu...
<Offset-> ubuntu live is running like trash on a spare laptop i'm trying to install on. any way to install without live? maybe alt install disc?
<rellik> I'm trying to set up my printer..  the ubuntu "add printer" utility correctly detects the printer (Dell Proto Printer 720) on step 1, but on step two it asks for my printer manufacturer..  and under Dell there are only two models (not mine)..  do I have to find the driver manually?
<crdlb> Superdave132, can you install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll ?
<marx2k__> drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  4096 2006-10-25 08:39 var
<Superdave132> let me try
<toresbe> toresbe@fortran:~$ ls -ld /var
<toresbe> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 2006-10-28 04:29 /var
<toresbe> Beverage: See above - 755.
<Superdave132> crdlb, its on there
<fnf> vexati0n: tried cfdisk ?
<toresbe> marx2k__: beat me to it!
<marx2k__> toresbe,  knows chmod calculations
* marx2k__ bows to toresbe 
<crdlb> Superdave132, have you installed the win32codecs?
<Offset-> Will the alternate install disc let me bypass using live and jump straight to install? anybody-_-
<toresbe> marx2k__: haha - octal comes in handy when you're coding machine code on 1970s computers :)
<barf> how can I install libgl1-mesa-dev? I'm seeing "Depends: libgl1-mesa (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed"
<ubuntulivecd> bye guys i hope the cd will do gotta go to bed ...
<Superdave132> crdlb, let me try that
<marx2k__> toresbe codes machine code on 1970s computers
* marx2k__ bows to toresbe 
<vexati0n> fnf: no
<toresbe> marx2k__: $ uname -nrm
<toresbe> basic.lan 2.11BSD pdp11
<marx2k__> whoa
<bigjohntoday> an update for issues with installation of ubuntu on Intel Core 2 Duo motherboards etc..... their are not that many supported Linux Distro's for Intel motherboard D946GZIS..... and many others .... well if anyone is having issues with isntallations on that motherboard that is your cause.... either purchase windows or purchase enterprise desktops for it!!!! just thought to let everyone know
<toresbe> marx2k__: It's my purty love
<marx2k__> nerd! :)
<toresbe> marx2k__: guilty as charged :)
<toresbe> marx2k__: telnet toresbe.homelinux.org 4000 :)
<whta> what's the most recommended fix around now for fixing flash video/audio sync in firefox?
<fnf> vexati0n: cfdisk is a lot more standard-compliant to use than any disk partitioner I've used. That means there's very little ch ance it will corrupt your partition table.
<marx2k__> maaaaaaan
<digi_> what would you call software that controls building entry/security?
<fnf> vexati0n: But it's very strict, let's just hope your part table has not been messed up.
<marx2k__> you should be working for NASA or something :D
<vexati0n> fnf: the partition table isn't the problem. the problem is that i delete a partition, then when i try to create a new one, the old one comes back (never deleted at all) and ubuntu automounts it.
<Superdave132> crdlb,is that in the repositories?
<vexati0n> fnf: but "parted" in the terminal works fine by itself.
<toresbe> marx2k__: It's not that hard, really. It's a lot of fun, and very educational.
<toresbe> The PDP-11 instruction set is very elegant.
<marx2k__> I guess Im just stuck dealing with higher level lanbguages
<marx2k__> languages
<fnf> vexati0n: that might be a sign that your partition table /was/ messed up. try cfdisk to see it if will run on your HDD.
<Madpilot> hmm... Can existing ext3 partions be safely extended into empty, unpartitioned HD space w/o risking the data?
<crdlb> Superdave132, I don't know what repository it's in but it's called w32codecs on my ubuntu box
<timfrost> Offset-: yes.  The alternate CD is intended to provide a text-mode install environment - it offers a variety of install options
<marx2k__> Madpilot, yes
<marx2k__> the newer gparted does that for you
<toresbe> marx2k__: check out bitsavers.org/pdf/dec/ and apt-get install simh
<marx2k__> you can grow the partition left or right
<unop> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<toresbe> marx2k__: gobs of fun.
<rellik> I'm trying to set up my printer..  the ubuntu "add printer" utility correctly detects the printer (Dell Proto Printer 720) on step 1, but on step two it asks for my printer manufacturer..  and under Dell there are only two models (not mine)..  do I have to find the driver manually?
<fnf> vexati0n: gparted is parted's front-end, so they're basically the same.
<Beverage> toresbe, so id do sudo chmod 755 /var right?
<Superdave132> crdlb, had it in here before, having  hard time finding it now
<whta> what's the most recommended fix around now for fixing flash video/audio sync in firefox?
<toresbe> Beverage: correct.
<marx2k__> toresbe: man, I got stuff to do! That would take a nice chunk of my life
<toresbe> marx2k__: haha
<Beverage> okay thansk
<Madpilot> marx2k__, good news, thanks. With only one HD currently, I'm a bit twitchy about data loss... I really need to set up RAID...
<toresbe> marx2k__: yeah. It really is a huge timesink..
<unop> whta,  what version of flash?
<crdlb> Superdave132, can I get a copy of the mov file?
<toresbe> marx2k__: and once you start collecting hardware, it tends to be hard to stop. :)
<xose> hello
<toresbe> hey xose
<marx2k__> toresbe, I seem to have a goldmine of outdated hardwarre
<xose> hi
<whta> unop: ah i don't even remember which one i have now.. how can i check the plugin info?
<crdlb> Superdave132, also do you have mplayer installed?
<Superdave132> crdlb, how
<fnf> Beverage: yup, there're a few exceptions though: crash, lock and tmp are sticky.
<toresbe> marx2k__: cool, what kinda stuff?
<marx2k__> ISA serial/com port extenders, 300bps modems, etc
<toresbe> marx2k__: beautiful!
<rellik> apparently the Dell 720 photo printer is just a repackaged lexmark z600..  but the printer installer doesn't have that listed either..  is there a different lexmark I could try?
<unop> whta,  open up firefox and navigate to about:plugins
<crdlb> Superdave132, I mean did you get it off a website?
<toresbe> marx2k__: hang on, I've got a picture somewhere...
<marx2k__> though the 300bps modem is a hayes modem from the C64
<xose> how can install a tar pack
<toresbe> http://toresbe.at.ifi.uio.no/miscpix2/smaller/p1310004.jpg
<whta> unop: ok I have version 9
<toresbe> marx2k__: there ^^^
<marx2k__> xose: a tar file is just a packaged file
<vexati0n> fnf: does cfdisk support as many different types of partitions that parted does? i use this for work so i have to be able to create ntfs/fatXX/hfs/hfs+ partitions
<xose> right
<Beverage> okay so I just installed apache2 and php4 and when i go to http://localhost and try to open my test php file it asks me if i want to download it, what did I do wrong?
<toresbe> marx2k__: connecting to a BBS at 300 baud with couplers and a cellphone. :D
<xose> how plz
<fnf> vexati0n: cfdisk does partitioning your disk, but not formatting, you'll then use mkfs.ext3 or else to format them.
<toresbe> xose: what are you trying to install?
<xose> a peer guardian
<xose> moblock
<marx2k__> Hmmm... I did that with a 1200 bps modem... got on IRC through a BBS unix portal... but didnt use a coupler
<marx2k__> thats leet
<vexati0n> fnf: i'll give it a shot. but i think the problem is with ubuntu's automount service, which god knows how to just kill
<james296> what is the name of that one program that lets you easily and quickly install the latest nvidia driver called?
<crdlb> Superdave132, if you have mplayer, please run midentify movie.mov and pastebin the output
<rirudepanci> automatix
<unop> whta,  hmm, i dunno really .. i used to have that problem a lot on flash 7 .. with flash 9, most videos play fine but there's one or two everynow and then that go out of sync
<zaydana> how would I tell apt-get that I want to use apache 2.2 from dapper-backports instead of the normal apache?
<fnf> vexati0n: makes sure to reboot after modifying the parts then.
<marx2k__> bahahaha thats the most ghetto setup Ive seen in a while, toresbe
<kalorin> ok call me stupid
<kalorin> what does stick do for a window under X?
<toresbe> marx2k__: :)
<james296> well?
<Superdave132> crdlb, yeah it's a free copy of adrenaline hunters off the new bittorrent site
<rirudepanci> james296: automatix
<james296> no
<james296> lol
<marx2k__> it would only be cooler if you were doing in on a portable Commodore PET+4 or a Texas Instruments lappy
<crdlb> james296, envy
<Flannel> rirudepanci: please don't recommend automatix here.
<mindstate> im having trouble installing a .sh file when i type "sh file.sh"  i get this output error "setup.sh: 9: function: not found x86" any help?
<james296> this isnt even a program, its a script
<unop> zaydana,  first of all, have you got the backports repostory added to atp's sources.list ? and also updated apt?
<xose> toresbe
<james296> envy
<james296> thats it
<zaydana> unop - yup...
<james296> thanks :d
<marx2k__> whats wrong with automatix?
<rirudepanci> flannel: i didnt recommend now, did i?
<toresbe> xose: yes? oh, moblock?
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<james296> how are the ratings for that script anyway?
<james296> what do ppl say about it?
<marx2k__> interesting
<xose> yeah
<toresbe> xose: dunno
<unop> zaydana,  what candidates does this command give you?  apt-cache policy apache2
<tm4> i've never had any problems with automatix
<xose> k
<fnf> james296: I personally don't trust it.
<tm4> but i don't use it to install a ton of software, either
<crdlb> Superdave132, do you have mplayer?
<Flannel> james296, marx2k__, it breaks stuff... horribly.  Don't use it.
<marx2k__> the only problem Ive ever had with automatix is it didnt set proper perms for azureus
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Superdave132> crdlb, yes
<marx2k__> well, now that I think about it, it also didnt install Flash correctly
<toresbe> marx2k__: A few years ago, when I was 17, I was living at an orphanage, they refused me access to the Internet because I was "hacking" (that is, using a terminal)
<marx2k__> but it DID install Java JDK right! :)
<tm4> marx2k__ ditto =)
<zaydana> unop - there aint any 2.2 there... only two seperate 2.0s :-/
<crdlb> Superdave132, can it play the file?
<james296> envy does?
<Superdave132> crdlb, no
<xose> lol
<tm4> ha - envy broke my system earlier today
<toresbe> marx2k__: But they're obligated by law to let me use the phone.
<Flannel> marx2k__: and you got lucky that it also didn't 'correctly' force you to reinstall to get a working computer
<kelsin> marx2k__: sun's java is a one line apt install now
<marx2k__> toresbe, this sounds like its a scene from WarGames
<tm4> the ati driver sucks harder than any other piece of software i've ever used on linux
<james296> then what can I do to get Beryl working properly? the window borders arent showing :-(
<kelsin> tm4: agreed
<marx2k__> Flannel: whoa... yeah Ive not had that problem ever
<Flannel> james296: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<tm4> i ended up using the driver that ships with ubuntu and modifying my xorg.conf to work
<toresbe> marx2k__: soooo... I went in there with a ghettoed-up laptop and a coupler, and dialled up a VMS system in the Netherlands :D
<crdlb> Superdave132, open a terminal and run 'midentify movie.mov' then use the paste site in the topic
<james296> k
<unop> zaydana,  perhaps this? sudo aptitude install apache2=2.2  (or apache=2.2)
<Flannel> marx2k__: we get them all the time.  When automatix goes wrong, you need to reinstall.  And, just because stuff is working now, doesn't mean stuff won't break horribly when you upgrade
<tm4> i was using xgl + beryl + ati proprietary driver. sucked horribly. aiglx + open source = money
<toresbe> marx2k__: http://toresbe.at.ifi.uio.no/homes/bwg/p1010008.jpg :)
<dodgyville> Anyone had trouble deleting garbage-name files using "rm -rf" ?
<zaydana> unop - I might of got it wrong, maybe there isn't apache 2.2 in dapper-backports. You have any idea how i'd check to make sure?
<marx2k__> Flannel: yeah I used to use it a lot when I firsty started with linux... now I just end up doing everything myself
<toresbe> marx2k__: Oh yeah - I've actually *touched* an IMSAI!
<timfrost> dodgyville: what sort of file names?
<unop> zaydana,  well, check what's available for you?  aptitude search apache
<toresbe> http://toresbe.at.ifi.uio.no/imsai/p1010007.jpg <-- that's me, posing with the trophy :)
<marx2k__> the Centrino sticker really caps it off there
<Flannel> zaydana, unop, Apache2.2 is in Feisty
<unop> dodgyville,  garbage-name?
<dodgyville> timfrost, /\026nN.i'
<Flannel> dodgyville: tab-complete not work?
<marx2k__> hahaha now THAT looks like a scene from WarGames
<dodgyville> Flannel: No, and there's hundreds of them
<Superdave132> crdlb, cant get the command right,says command not found
<addictedtothenet> <qhartman> rocks.. figured out my grub problem when no one else could.. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING
<toresbe> marx2k__: that's the same model as the Wargames computer :)
<unop> dodgyville,  what i tend to do is use this command -- rm -rfiv ./*   (and answer no to all the files except the one you want deleting)
<marx2k__> toresbe: thats nerdy to the extreme
<toresbe> thank you thank you :)
<zaydana> oh my mistake, there isn't apache2 in dapper-backports
<zaydana> doh.
<hagabaka> dodgyville: what trouble do you have?
<Flannel> zaydana: if you want 2.2, you'll need to wait (and upgrade) to feisty
<CarlFK> anyone know of a small qemu disk image I can dl to test my qemu install?
<unop> zaydana,  or try yourluck building from source
<Flannel> zaydana: any particular reason you want it?
* qhartman smiles
<tm4> does anyone know what exactly what AGPFastWrite does and how beneficial it is?
<zaydana> yeah, so I can get mod_proxy_balancer and use mongrel/apache for rails
<zaydana> I think I might have to try and build it frmo source
<Flannel> zaydana: or upgrade to feisty
<dodgyville> hagabaka: Can not lstat <filename>: input/output error
<zaydana> flannel - can you upgrade already?
<mindstate> is there a program that creates virtual cd drives similar to daemon tools on windows?
<Flannel> zaydana: sure, Feisty is still alpha though
<qhartman> mindstate, don't need one.
<zaydana> eek... might be better to try source first
<Flannel> zaydana: but, if you're not using X, it should be reasonably stablish.  Since... well, that's where most stuff goes wrong ;)
<mindstate> qhartman, i need it to mount a .bin
<zaydana> oh, right
<qhartman> mindstate, you just need to make an ISO of the CD, and then you cn mount it.
<zaydana> well, Its dapper server amd64
<zaydana> I guess I could give it a try...
<Flannel> zaydana: You might ask in #ubuntu+1 though, since, I don't know for sure.  They'd be able to tell you more
<bimberi> !prevu | zaydana, another option is to backport it.
<ubotu> zaydana, another option is to backport it.: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<abelle> yo
<qhartman> mindstate, you'll likely need to convert it to an iso before you can do much with it. Unfortunately I'm not versed in that.
<hueblur_> what's that one-click installer?  klix?
<zaydana> bimberi - thanks, that looks like it could be worth a shot
<toresbe> anyway, I'm off now, thanks for the help. Happy hacking.
<abelle> you tell me ;)
<crdlb> Superdave132, I guess ubuntu compiles mplayer w/o it
<nowhere> When using command: "sudo ifup ra0" it starts to output a list of DHCPDISCOVER, does that mean my wireless network is working? Or how can I find out?
<marx2k__> So when feisty is released, how do people with edgy upgrade? (keeping in mind how edgy broke a bunch of dapper distros)
<Superdave132> crdlb, i guess so
<tm4> marx2k__: i keep all of my files on a /home partition and do a clean install
<Flannel> marx2k__: upgrade same as always.  Feisty is 7.04, so it'll be released in april (4) of 2007
<tm4> i've never been a fan of upgrades. not with linux, and definitely not with microsoft
<qhartman> marx2k__, most of those dappers that broke were using non-standard repos
<crdlb> Superdave132, mplayer definitely will play it if you get the right version and plugins
<Jj> hello
<nowhere> nobody forces you to upgrade
<Jj> Im having problems burning a DVD
<nf4> i never had a problem upgrading ubuntu
<Jj> I cant a solution online :S
<Flannel> marx2k__: yeah, edgy upgrades were fine when you used only official repos, it's automatix and other 3rd party crap that causes the headaches
<marx2k__> Ahh
<qhartman> Jj, what's going on exactly?
<Superdave132> icrdlb, tell me which plugins i need with it?
<Jj> "media is not recognized as recordable DVD" <- all i find is forum posts with the problem, but not a solution
<cypher1> is anyone is using activkey usb in ubuntu
<Jj> qhartman: Im trying to burn a DVD with gnomebaker...
<marx2k__> Oh sweet... Im using feisty in VMWare... with the latest update they put back the administrative menu the way it was
<marx2k__> niiiice
<Jj> I never had the problem in Gentoo (same hardware)
<wtfgsh> hi
<boodhi> quit
<crdlb> Superdave132, with mplayer, plugins must be enabled at compile-time
<ardchoille> What exactly is framebuffer for? I thought is was for running x apps in tty 1-6
<qhartman> Jj, what dvd tools do you have installed?
<Superdave132> crdlb, so you saying i cant play the file?
<crdlb> Superdave132, does the directory /usr/lib/win32/ exist
<Jj> dvd+rw-tools libdvdcss2 libdvdread3 ogle
<Superdave132> crdlb, no
<Jj> I ran dpkg -l | grep -i dvd
<nowhere> Does this mean I am connected to the wireless network or not, if not, what could be the problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7750/
<vexati0n> so.. i installed windows vista on my laptop... and it made me giggle.
<The_Ranman> Intsalling vista is suicide
<crdlb> Superdave132, then you do not have the right w32codecs pack installed
<nowhere> installing ubuntu sometimes can be too....
<vexati0n> The_Ranman: its okay it's in a quarantined partition
<Superdave132> yeah, ive got a book in looking it up in
<bimberi> zaydana: np :)  it will be interesting and educational at the very least :)
<The_Ranman> vexation: whew close
<qhartman> you _might_ want to install dvdrtools. I've heard that it works in some cases where dvd+rw fails. I haven't used it myself though, so I can't vouch for it.
<nf4> i like that idea vista has to try and stop dvds from being copied
<zaydana> so how would I use dpkg to install a .deb I downloaded?
<vexati0n> it runs nice. and it's very pretty. kinda cute, really, how ms works themselves to death for 6 years to produce.. that.
<Jj> dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdd
<Jj> INQUIRY:                [HL-DT-ST] [DVD-RAM GSA-H20N] [1.00] 
<Jj> :-( no media mounted, exiting...
<Beverage> hey guys how do i change my splash screen?
<Jj> I tried with different brands of blank DVDs
<nowhere> Who is willing to take a look -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7750/ ?
<The_Ranman> zaydana I think theres this tool called alien... wait nvm  think that's for RPM files
<unop>  zaydana - dpkg -i package.deb  (but if you are trying this on apache2.2, it's unlikely to work)
<qhartman> nowhere, *looking*
<nowhere> thanks qhartman
<vexati0n> Beverage: sudo apt-get gnome-splashscreen-manager
<zaydana> unop - nah, its for prevu
<Beverage> thanks
<bdan44> ranman?
<dodgyville> Hmm, how can I run fsck on a removable drive when ejecting in ubuntu removes it's /dev entry?
<vexati0n> oops. put "install" in there too.
<unop> zaydana,  ahh :) , dpkg -i ...
<vexati0n> <-noober than yuo
<zaydana> I guess I need to manually install dependencies?
<qhartman> nowhere, looks like it's trying to get a lease, but not getting a response. If this is wireless (looks like it is) paste in the output of "iwconfig".
<h3h_timo> could anyone help me install the 686 kernel??
<matt1234> anyone know where firestarter stores its firewall logs?
<unop> zaydana,  yes, they need to exist in the same directory as that package
<marx2k__> matt1234,  i dont know that it does
<marx2k__> but then again I dont know :0
<zaydana> unop - its alright if I just install them using apt-get tho, isn't it?
<Superdave132> crdlb, found it, thanks for the help
<unop> zaydana,  well, that is the preferred way to do it .. so yea
<zaydana> okie dokie
<marx2k__> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<crdlb> Superdave132, so it works?
* zaydana crosses fingers
* The_Ranman crushes fingrse
<nowhere> qhartman: I tried to submit it but *lol* it thinks I'm a spammer...
<timfrost> zaydana: did you get the .deb from a Ubuntu site?
<matt1234> marx2k__, i found someone port scanning me, and he's running a dns server.... probably running a bot farm or something
<zaydana> timfrost - from sf.net
<Superdave132> crdlb, not yet, but you gave me the missing link tip
<matt1234> so i'm trying to send my firewall logs to my ISP
<marx2k__> matt shouldnt your router be blocking that
<The_Ranman> something strange is happening to my keyboard it... seemingly randomly goes back three or four words and starts typing again
<detectiveinspekt> mplayer plugin how do i do it
<detectiveinspekt> for firefox
<oscar> matt1234 lol and what do you think your ISP will do?
<Jj> qhartman: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75496&highlight=media+is+-recognized+as+recordable+DVD
<unop> matt1234,  be prepared for a long wait or even for your ISP to ignore you :)  everyone gets scanned (sometimes everyday) when on the net, it's just the way it is
<Jj> here is solved by changing the disk... didnt work for me
<nowhere> qhartman, can you come #nowhere ?
<matt1234> oscar, i dunno, i could call them direct though, i work with them daily
<timfrost> zaydana: was it targetted fro Ubuntu, or for debian?  Because a package built for debian may not work correctly in ubuntu, because of the dependencies
<kalorin> c4ndella
<oscar> port scanning is not illegal ... many IRC networks routinely port scan when you connect to one of their servers
<zaydana> timfrost - well, its a ubuntu package, its just not available until feisty
<qhartman> join #nowhere
<zaydana> thats where the wiki pointed me to to get it
<nowhere> haha
<matt1234> oscar, yea, people can port scan me all day, thats what a firewall is for, but the fact that he's running a dns service too just smells funny
<Jj> [17179575.400000]  hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<The_Ranman> really?
<The_Ranman> I went to nowhere
<qhartman> Jj, hmm. Sorry, I think this is outside of my realm a bit.
<The_Ranman> no one was there
<oscar> matt1234 just drop all traffic from that address ... even the B class if it's that suspect
<matt1234> marx2k__,  to answer your question, the port scans that got past my router were all above port 32k
<Jj> qhartman: well.. ok, thanks anyway
<lwizardl> hi
<marx2k__> my router blocks all but like 3 ports
<jadams> what would I open an access database in inside ubuntu?
<matt1234> oscar, or i could send my firewall log in an email that takes 2 seconds to send and move on :)
<lwizardl> is there a way to completely install ubuntu from livecd without a monitor maybe like ssh?
<oscar> matt1234 again what do you expect your ISP to do?
<oscar> matt1234 you are just wasting their time ... I work for an ISP btw, so I may be biased
<oscar> :)
<matt1234> ah
<matt1234> i work for a "very large" federal contractor, high level networking
<sbtaco> does anyone know why I would not be able to access certain folders on my external HD through ubuntu?
<matt1234> although i handle LAN stuff
<oscar> watch your logs long enough, and you'll port scans all the time ... the stuff that's important we'll drop at the border anyway
<sbtaco> i think it has to do with permissions
<matt1234> so your saying the providers actively look for botnets and whatnot? or do they just try to patch shit after it happens?
<crdlb> sbtaco, what filesystem is it using?
<sbtaco> crdlb, all the folders on my external drive are copied from an os x partition, which i think is hfs
<sbtaco> crdlb, but some of the folders are accessible, while others are not
<oscar> matt1234 we do, but most don't. The thing is, if they aren't already doing it, they won't do anything when they get your log
<oscar> matt1234 but hell, send it to them anyway :)
<vexati0n> sbtaco: just 'gksu nautilus /path/to/mountpoint'
<vexati0n> when in doubt, become root and bork something.
<matt1234> hmm, i guess i'm spoiled by the level of attention our customer gets to their network
<marx2k__> sounds like a porn site :D
<matt1234> haha, i wish
<wtfgsh> porn site?
<wtfgsh> this is linux
<wtfgsh> plesase keep on topic
<vexati0n> yeah. everybody knows linux nerds have nothing to do with porno.
<matt1234> linux /= porn, geez
<oscar> no, this is ubuntu
<wtfgsh> (18:59:05) (vexati0n): yeah. everybody knows linux nerds have nothing to do with porno
<xixor> apt-get -f install pr0n?
<wtfgsh> no me either!!
<wtfgsh> pr0n is for sinners!
<matt1234> so yea, to the point, where the hell does firestarter keep its logs?
<sbtaco> vexati0n, thanks, that worked perfectly
<FunnyLookinHat> #ubuntu-offtopic
<oscar> matt1234 heh, that i don't know ... don't use them fancy GUI thingies
<davejustdave> wow can use this from cd love ubuntu
<matt1234> yea yea, i get that from the guys at work all the time
<cwillu> !irqpoll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irqpoll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<humbraro> matt1234: assuming that firestarter is just a frontend for iptables, like the vast majority of linux firewalls, i'd start by looking in /var/log/messages for dropped packets
<oscar> matt1234 you can first check /var/log/messages
<oscar> lol, like he said
<vexati0n> is there a special version of Ubuntu for midgets?
<matt1234> heh, thanks
<crdlb> vexati0n, yes kubuntu
<davejustdave> need help please!!!???!!   im trying to install windows xp i had ubuntu installed ... i didnt UNinstall ubuntu i just fdisked and repartitioned then installed xp after all dos files were copied and xp needed restart to finish ... reestart still tries to start "grub" then has error 22 and locks up
<wtfgsh> (19:02:11) (vexati0n): is there a special version of Ubuntu for midgets?
<vexati0n> dave: it's against my religion to help people get windows working
<crdlb> davejustdave, you should install XP first
<crdlb> then ubuntu
<bimberi> !grub | davejustdave
<ubotu> davejustdave: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wtfgsh> I take offense to midget
<kalorin> dave just dave
<kalorin> google for mbr windows xp
<wtfgsh> im a little person :(
<n08dy> a little person?
<vexati0n> wtfgsh: sorry. i meant to say lollipop guildlings.
<kalorin> heh
<wtfgsh> midget is not nice
<wtfgsh> :(
<davejustdave> i am installing xp before ubuntu i fdisked then installed xp but grub did not erase
<kalorin> well, so far today I've really had zero use for my windows vmware slice other than to play around iwth it
<spike723> anyone know how to get compiz going?
<wtfgsh> you all need to go to chuirch more
<kalorin> that'd kind of special
<spike723> ie: what do I need in my xorg.conf
<crdlb> spike723, depends on the video card
<davejustdave> how do i get RID of grub so my c drive will boot xp?
<marx2k__> davejustdave, typically XP overwrites its own bootloader on the MBR. Its odd that it didnt for you. You may have to use the 'XP Rescue Disc' in order to do it
<vexati0n> wtfgsh: why would you wish that on me? if you think the word 'midget' is offensive, you should see what they say in church.
<spike723> crdlb: it's a nvidie gforce 4 I think
<kalorin> dave, just boot the xp cd in rescue mode and type fdisk /mbr
<kalorin> you'll be fine
<lightrush> spike723: it wont work
<vexati0n> kalorin: windows xp install cd's don't include fdisk
<lightrush> at least not wthout XGL
<davejustdave> i cant boot xp disk
<matt1234> thanks guys
<marx2k__> you can boot the CD
<spike723> lightrush: because it's too old?
<matt1234> keep your ports locked up at night :)
<kalorin> sure it does if you go into the rescue stuff doesn't it?
<davejustdave> i can boot floppy or grub
<ToddED1> hey guys, is there a way to make the scrolling smooth, i just installed ubuntu...
<kalorin> like boot to command line safe mode
<vexati0n> kalorin: nope, just format
<marx2k__> how were you installing XP?
<kalorin> interesting
<ToddED1> very choppy
<lightrush> spike723: yes - not supported by the new drivers
<davejustdave> from dos had to go to i386 then winnt.exe
<marx2k__> Whoa
<davejustdave> xp will not boot from dos
<lightrush> spike723: check out XGL installation - and Beryl is better
<marx2k__> what are you putting XP on? a 386-DX40?
<wtfgsh> (19:05:31) (vexati0n): wtfgsh: why would you wish that on me? if you think the word 'midget' is offensive, you should see what they say in church.
<wtfgsh> what is your problem :(
<davejustdave> lol close compaq presario via year 2000
<kalorin> my next task is to get it so I can get x apps running remotely on my workstation at work by ssh to server, port forward to my workstation at home, then forward the X stuff back bouncing through my server :)
<oscar> davejustdave you can try using a bootloader called GAG
<kalorin> (nothing but net)
<marx2k__> I think in your case what has to happen is XP needs to MAKE a rescue floppy
<marx2k__> which should be an option near the end of the file copy procedure\
<oscar> davejustdave download it, put the image onto a floppy, and boot the computer
<suprememilo> hey
<davejustdave> oscar where can i get gag? just google it?
<oscar> davejustdave yeah
<kalorin> dave
<oscar> gag.sourceforge.net
<kalorin> do you have a linux box?
<davejustdave> um mmm u think ubuntu running of disk without being install is gonna let me burn floppy?
<vexati0n> kalorin: that reminds me. WHY is there no free-nx package for feisty?
<oscar> davejustdave yeah
<suprememilo> anyone know why I am having issues resizing my NTFS Partition with Gparted on the live cd?
<oscar> lol
<kalorin> free-nx?
<vexati0n> the linux terminal server.
<davejustdave> wow i do have to say ubuntu freakin rocks
<kalorin> oh no idea
<billy> suprememila, maybe your permissions
<marx2k__> suprememilo, the edgy liveCD has an old version of gparted
* kalorin installs eclipse and notes that's one more thing that will run fine under X
<billy> what's a good MP3 player for Edgy?
<kalorin> at some point I'm going to free 50gig of vmware image off my drives :)
* vexati0n requires freenx to be added to ubuntu repositories or he will start sending money to al-qaeda
<kalorin> vlc
<marx2k__> in order to actually resize your partition (to the left, anyway), you need to either use the GParted LiveCD or upgrade your gparted
<humbraro> suprememilo: try booting into windows and emptying the recycler and defragging, then try again
<kalorin> it'll do mp3's and video
<suprememilo> yea i cant get the regular gparted to load
<kalorin> xmms is good too though
<marx2k__> I cant figure out how to get VLC to only run one instance of itself
<spike723> lightrush: what is xgl installation?  will beryl work with a my card?
<marx2k__> suprememilo, you cant get the regular gparted liveCD to load?
<suprememilo> yea
<marx2k__> or the gparted on the edgy liveCD?
<lightrush> spike723: sheck out www.beryl-project.org . and actually their wiki
<marx2k__> dude thats weird
<suprememilo> gparted, i do my language, then my keyboard
<marx2k__> see if you can upgrade the gparted for edgy while youre in the liveCD environment
<billy> kalorin, thanks.  XMMS froze when I tried to copy/paste a URL into it though.
<suprememilo> then it says something about the gui and doesnt do anything
<lightrush> XMMS sux
<lightrush> Exaile, Amarok, Audacious
<marx2k__> maybe for the GUI you should choose like 16 bit colors
<yell0w> @_@ lightrush , i used it everyday
<marx2k__> XMMS doesnt suck
<marx2k__> whats wrong with XMMS?
<marx2k__> Im using beep audio player right now and its fine
<lightrush> old code
<crdlb> it's unmaitained
<lightrush> bogus
<lightrush> Audacious is much better substitute
<crdlb> and audacious is a perfect clone
<kalorin> no idea, but it's getting uninstalled along with gxine
<marx2k__> old code? come on dude... youre listening to mp3s... I mean... whats wrong with it?
<greig_> hey people, can someone tell me how i can login as root?
<kalorin> vlc >>>
<crdlb> sudo su
<kalorin> sudo su - root
<billy> my main need is to be able to copy/paste a url which links to an MP3 file.
<marx2k__> so how do you get one and only one copy of vlc running at once?
<greig_> thats all i type yea? sorry im new to this
<kalorin> eh?
<marx2k__> billy: xmms does that, vlc does that, most any player foes that
<Steil> my right alt key isn't mapped as alt, is there a way to fix this?
<marx2k__> !keymap
<billy> marx2k, i thought xmms would, but it froze and killed gde when i tried that.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lightrush> uhm
<marx2k__> billy: wtf!
<lightrush> isnt it a different key
<ToddED1> hey guys, im having trouble installing  software.... any suggestions?
<lightrush> ?
<ToddED1> i know a link will pop up :P
<marx2k__> ToddED1, whats the trouble
<FirstStrike> ToddED1: Be more specific.
<marx2k__> and what software
<yell0w> marx2k__, what's wrong with xmms ? no shiny eye candies
<dacks> ToddED1, type man apt-get
<billy> marx2k__, yeah, exactly.  I copy/pasted the URL, hit enter, nothing.  waited.  tried to kill it, and gde restarted.
<lightrush> amaroX
<marx2k__> yell0w, I listen to music... I dont LOOK at music :) but xmms has visualizations and crap
<ToddED1> well im reading a page that tells me to go into the folder and press ctrl-t, then type in some stuff, but that aint working , so ....
<lightrush> but u gotta install half of the KDE libs :)
<marx2k__> billy: thats weird
<oscar> i'd recommend mpg123 then
<suprememilo> anyone know how to view a .asf stream?
<oscar> no eye candies at all :)
<marx2k__> vlc is fine for most needs
<lightrush> but anyway most of us install them becoz of K3b
<yell0w> marx2k__,  wait , i haven't finished
<ToddED1> its just my first time installing something, its a  3d pong game
<billy> marx2k__, that's what I thought.
<suprememilo> find a media player for .asf and you get 2 points!
<yell0w> argghhh you spoiled my punched line
<crdlb> mplayer
<marx2k__> !asf
<davejustdave> can i tell ubuntu to download directly to a: drive skipping desktop?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yell0w> ; (
<oscar> davejustdave are you getting the GAG zip file?
<lightrush> davejustdave: get the dTa extension for the fox
<marx2k__> ToddED1,  how are you trying to install it?
<crdlb> davejustdave, yes just select the floppy in the save dialog
<marx2k__> ToddED1, is it a .deb file? is it source? what is it?
<tunganet> hello
<tunganet> this is my first time installing linux, any tips?
<dacks> Linux_Junkie, allah
<lightrush> uhm
<oscar> davejustdave the problem is, the GAG zip file will be bigger than the floppy
<marx2k__> tunganet, duck and cover
<tunganet> why =[
<lightrush> rofl
<ToddED1> tar.gz
<greig_> i cant alter the permision to files, it says im not the owner so cannot changer permisions,
<yell0w> tunganet, install /home on seaparate partition
<greig_> how do i get around that
<oscar> because it contains a floppy image and some other stuff
<tunganet> how do i do that?
<davejustdave> the save dialog asked if i wanted to open it as one choice or save to desktop as another... no drop down menu on save to ..
<marx2k__> greig_, type 'sudo' before your command
<davejustdave> grrrr
<crdlb> greig_, sudo chown <username> file
<tunganet> yellow, can you guide me though?
<ToddED1> i unpacked it, then went into the folder , tried ctrl-t, but didnt work, now im lost
<billy> would amarok, which is for KDE, work well in GDE?
<oscar> davejustdave don't you have any hard disks mounted?
<lightrush> tunganet: 1 www.psychocats.net 2 www.ubuntuguide.org 3 www.ubuntuforums.org
<davejustdave> it said i downloaded it but it does not show up on my desktop
<tunganet> hmm thank you
<davejustdave> i am running ubuntu on disk not installed
<marx2k__> ToddED1, :what are the files in the folder?
<noodles12> how do i output to a tv? i plug in an s-video card and it's blank. what do i change in the xorg.conf files?
<Linux_Junkie> dacks, hola
<marx2k__> !tv
<yell0w> tunganet, when you're at the partition menu, create a separate partition with ext3 file format, then set mount point as /home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k__> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<noodles12> thx
<suprememilo> so Ubuntu is your guys primary OS?
<lightrush> moo
<marx2k__> I totally shouldve created a seperate /home partition when I installed Edgy
<lightrush> ,, yes
<crdlb> suprememilo, gentoo for me
<marx2k__> suprememilo, yep
<bimberi> no, we all hate it ;p
<davejustdave> oscar would you mind joining private channel?
<lightrush> PRIMARY and ONLY
<marx2k__> Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<humbraro> suprememilo: yup, for about 2 years now
<matthew> how do I add directories to my execute search path?
<noodles12> surprememilo: yes
<oscar> davejustdave why not?
<tunganet> yellow, i am confused
<marx2k__> !path
<ToddED1> hmmmm an i still here?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k__> grr
<yell0w> tunganet, that's with another ext partition with mount point as / for the rest of your system of course
<noodles12> i just use vmware for my xp when ever i need anything
<kalorin> ok does anyone know of an app that'll view adobe digital negative format?
<kalorin> or even better convert from canon raw to dng?
<greig_> im trying to move files into the the usr folder, this is where it is saying no permision to move the file, grrr :~(
<oscar> davejustdave join #davehelp
<esculapius> hi
<up365> Supaplex, yes about 6months
<tunganet> :(
<bimberi> matthew: export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/to/add
<davejustdave> ok
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<esculapius> i have a great problem
<yell0w> tunganet,  watch your private message
<marx2k__> most of your questions can be answered with one simple google search
<lightrush> tunganet: omg everything is written in the first site about the partitions
<suprememilo> do any of you use myth tv?
<esculapius> gnome is become extremely slow
<tunganet> okok i go read
<lightrush> tunganet: read a bit and dont play lazy
<noodles12> marx2k_: it looks like that tvout wiki you sent me is for nvideo or ati open source drivers. what about if i have the fglrx drivers form ati's website?
<esculapius> after login it takes 5-6 minutes to start
<esculapius> anyone has any idea about possible solutions?
<kalorin> esculapius - time to reinstall, it's likely all bloated like windows from use:)
<lightrush> noodles12: throw the ATI in the Windows' Recycle bin
<kalorin> ( I'm kidding )
<crdlb> esculapius, have you tried the failsafe gnome session
<lightrush> noodles12: and buy NVIDIA
<up365> TVTime for me
<greig_> im getting the error "i do not have permision to write to this folder" what do i need to do to gain permision?
<Supaplex> up365: ?
<ToddED1> hey marx, can i mesage you , this screen here is hurting my eyes
<noodles12> lightrush: well it's stuck to my laptop >.<
<lightrush> noodles12: that is BAD
<marx2k__> noodles12, that should work the same
<noodles12> greig: sudo gedit
<lightrush> noodles12: :D
<noodles12> or what ever
<esculapius> crdlb: no, what would be the advantage?
<up365> Supaplex,  sorry that was intended for suprememilo
<crdlb> esculapius, diagnostic
<lightrush> any1 knowing of how to config screensavers without installing xscreensaver over gnome-screensaver?
<greig_> noodles: still the same message:( thank u anyway
<crdlb> lightrush, you can edit the destkop files
<lightrush> hm
<lightrush> can u give me path for assist?
<crdlb> /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/themes
<ToddED1> hey marx2k__ you still around?
<marx2k__> sort of :)
<MrPwnage> hmm, ubuntu IRC
<ToddED1> lol
<marx2k__> Todd just ask what you want in public
<ToddED1> can i message you (already did)
<ToddED1> oops
<MrPwnage> wonder how to see the nick list, bloody xchat-gnome
<ToddED1> ok
<marx2k__> Im not getting any messages
<MrPwnage> anyone enlighten me as to how to do that?
<MrPwnage> i'm used to real x-chat
<lightrush> oh well no "themes" dir there :(
<ToddED1> ok forget  installing programs for a sec, i need to get this scrolling  fixed, its tough to read
<rellik> what's the best gui cd writing program?
<ToddED1> the scrolling is very slow when the text is moving quick
<Frogzoo> rellik: k3b
<marx2k__> k3b, for me
<ToddED1> anyone know what could be the prob?
<marx2k__> ToddED1, bad video driver? :)
<greig_> if i want to drag a folder into a sub-folder within ..usr/.. how do i do that? i drag a file over and i get the message i do not have permision, this is beating me:(
<billy> how can i reconfigure my sound driver?
<crdlb> greig_, do it as root
<lightrush> but anyway this is not a pain to die :D
<marx2k__> greig_, /usr is owned by root I believe
<Frogzoo> greig_: stay out of /usr
<MrPwnage> lol, uyeah
<ToddED1> its like the gpu is not being used
<greig_> ookay, i wont go there
<MrPwnage> do not put shit in /usr until you RTFM on linux in general
<marx2k__> drwxr-xr-x  13 root root  4096 2007-01-23 09:45 usr
<MrPwnage> in /usr your programs reside, as well as most libraries
<marx2k__> greig_, what are you trying to do?
<ToddED1> i dont know marx2k__ could be, i just installed about an hour ago
<MrPwnage> shouldn't ever have to touch it really
<marx2k__> ToddED1, are you on a liveCD right now?
<MrPwnage> unless installing fonts, but that's another show
<greig_> all im trying to do is put a skin on my amsn
<MrPwnage> hmm
<greig_> says the file has to go into there
<up365> !language | MrPwnage
<ubotu> MrPwnage: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<billy> when I first boot my system, the sound plays fine.  but after I use it once, I can't listen to anything else.  it's as if the driver is still being used by the closed program.
<MrPwnage> language?
<MrPwnage> oh
<MrPwnage> right. lmao
<marx2k__> greig_, just in /usr? Its got to be in a subdir in /usr
<ToddED1> no im not , i just installed to my HDD
<greig_> well. /usr/share/.....
<Frogzoo> MrPwnage: s/lmao/lm#o
<MrPwnage> Frogzoo ?
<marx2k__> greig_, in a console, type 'sudo cp <your filename> <destination>
<ToddED1> marx2k__:  the live CD was better
<marx2k__> '
<marx2k__> ToddED1, thats sad :)
<Frogzoo> MrPwnage: nvm
<MrPwnage> i see
<marx2k__> Im not sure what would cause slow scrolling in XChat... is the rest of the system normal?
<up365> billy, do you have onboard sound and a sound card installed?
<MrPwnage> ah, the infamous onboard + PCI sound dilemma
<marx2k__> I never had a problem with that
<billy> up365, thanks for replying.  i'm not sure.  sound plays fine at first, then dies.
<marx2k__> but I ended up just using the onboard anyway and removed the addin card
<MrPwnage> marx2k__: usually you would disable the onboard via BIOS and then proceed from there
<marx2k__> yep
<ToddEDM> ok lets try that, i just set the resolution down
<marx2k__> but I am fine with the onboard
<MrPwnage> 90% of the time the onboard will be far worse
<MrPwnage> so, if you ever want to use the addin, it's easy just to disable that
<billy> up365, would the lspci tell me that info?
<MrPwnage> at least, my particular onboard
<marx2k__> heh.. not for me... im either using headphones or a pair of cheap external speakers
<up365> billy, check in BIOS to disable onboard sound if you want to use your soundcard
<MrPwnage> (ICH5)
<MrPwnage> my SB live sounds way better
<MrPwnage> the ICH5 sound is always flat even in headphones by comparison
<lightrush> Live! here too
<MrPwnage> your onoard might be better
<MrPwnage> live! is probably all i need
<MrPwnage> has 5.1, bass enhancements
<lightrush> but controls on Live! are awfully messed
<MrPwnage> eh, i'm fine with it
<MrPwnage> i've grown to accept it
<lightrush> like u gotta spend 10 minutes be4 u earn them
<MrPwnage> due to how nice the sound quality is
<lightrush> ;)
<lightrush> me 2
<ToddEDM> hmmmm looks like setting the resolution helped... .a bit
<MrPwnage> lightrush: linux creates a need for effort.
<ToddEDM> well not really actually
<krinns> hi all
<lightrush> true
<up365> billy, aplay -l in terminal
<krinns> i want to updrate my ubuntu
<lightrush> but pays back the effort
<krinns> what should i do
<MrPwnage> i've used every distribution ever
<MrPwnage> ?
<krinns> i have ubuntu 6.0.1
<MrPwnage> slackware was my choice for a long time
<crdlb> 6.06?
<krinns> any idea how i upgrade it to latest version
<MrPwnage> but i have less and less time, so i use ubuntu now
<MrPwnage> as slackware needs considerably more maintenance
<billy> up365, card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog] 
<billy>   Subdevices: 1/1
<billy>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<billy> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital] 
<billy>   Subdevices: 1/1
<billy>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<crdlb> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change dapper to edgy
<MrPwnage> though i will say ubuntu is the very first time i've been told i had to reboot after updates on linux
<MrPwnage> :))
<lightrush> rofl
<MrPwnage> was really surprised to see that
<lightrush> well it is not like in Allmighty NON-restart Vista
<MrPwnage> lol.
<MrPwnage> vista is pure shit.
<lightrush> where every driver needs restart -= LMAO
<MrPwnage> oops, language.
<lightrush> pure
<MrPwnage> bot's going to get angry now
<nf4> i thought you only had to reboot if the kernel was updated
<up365> billy, you may want to follow directions at this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<dacks> hey i actually got the chance to put vista to use today! we ran out of toilet paper
<lightrush> I am working @ a hardware store
<MrPwnage> nf4: it probably was
<MrPwnage> :)
<lightrush> and ppl buy it like crazy
<billy> up365, thank you for helping me.
<MrPwnage> but, i never bothered rebooting till i felt like it on other distributions
<lightrush> then come back disappointed
<MrPwnage> anyway, it's not the DRM in vista that disappoints me
<lightrush> well it is becoz kernel uodates
<MrPwnage> i have no issue with that at all
<dacks> any gentooligans here
<up365> billy, np worked for my SB Live
<MrPwnage> it's the fact that it's so bloody slow on even the Athlon 64 3200+ i saw it running on
<lightrush> omg
<MrPwnage> which is inexcusable
<cyphase> hmm, the latest feisty update switched back to an Administration and Preferences menu instead of the Control Panel
<crdlb> dacks, if a gentooligan is a gentoo user then yes
<lightrush> built comp for my dad
<lightrush> 4200+ X2
<lightrush> 2GB DDR667
<dacks> hehe yes, its what my friends and i call a gentoo enthusiast
<lightrush> Vista is slow as shit
<MrPwnage> gentoo is nice, but requires even more maintenance than slackware
<tunganet> i read about dual botting and i am a little confused
<lightrush> even on that
<dacks> its so so worth the time and effort
<MrPwnage> i will admit the GUI is just gorgeous though
<lightrush> lol
<dacks> omfg
<dacks> beryl owns the vista gui
<lightrush> Ubuntu + Beryl = far more better
<MrPwnage> i like beryl
<crdlb> I like compiz better
<crdlb> it's faster
<lightrush> flame wars
<lightrush> 70FPS here
<MrPwnage> lol
<lightrush> note 1 down
<lightrush> so Beryl is fine
<lightrush> :D
<MrPwnage> i have this uber lame celeron D
<lightrush> omg
<MrPwnage> and a 128MB GeForce MX440
<lightrush> how do u bare it?
<MrPwnage> and beryl runs great @ 1440x900 on my LCD
<oljanx> nothings prettier than a nice clean terminal
<MrPwnage> :)
<crdlb> I have a 32 MB Radeon 7500 Mobility
<MrPwnage> so, yeah
<Ademan> anyone that uses banshee, have you played s3m files with it?  I tried to open some with it (it was the default program) and it had an error importing them, wheras totem (gag) worked perfectly with it
<tunganet> lightrush
<MrPwnage> beryl is better than vista
<lightrush> how do u run beryl on that card?
<MrPwnage> simply because it does more and it does it faster
<lightrush> XGL?
<cappy> I've been using Ubuntu for a week now without any problems but now I have one - my microphone won't record anymore. If I unmute my mic in Alsa Mixer I can hear myself but no program will pick up my voice. I've tried rebooting and restarting ALSA
<suprememilo> how is Beryl on GMA950??
<MrPwnage> no, just directly through the nvidia driver
<MrPwnage> gentoo has a howto on it
<lightrush> hm
<dacks> anyone get ppc aiglx+beryl working
<MrPwnage> it works for ubuntu too
<MrPwnage> :)
<tunganet> how do i switch from windows to linux, and have all the windows stuff erased?
<dacks> specifically dual g4
<MrPwnage> no aiglx or XGL needed on nvidia
<lightrush> a fr of mine has GF4 Ti4200
<MrPwnage> beryl is good like that
<lightrush> and cant
<MrPwnage> odd
<MrPwnage> works great for me
<pppoe_dude> cappy: did you check that the capture device is set to 'mic'?
<scott__> just delete all the partitions, tunganet
<posingaspopular> tunganet: just delete the windows partition
<MrPwnage> and my resolution is very high too :)
<MrPwnage> as i said, 1440x900
<lightrush> u wanna hear something funny
<suprememilo> tunganet: deleting your partitions delets your data too
<MrPwnage> that's nothing to sneeze at from such a ghetto machine as this.
<lightrush> on windows
<scott__> and allocate all the room for Ubuntu
<up365> tunganet, install ubuntu over and format HDD
<dacks> i run 2880x1800
<lightrush> when I clocked my machine
<MrPwnage> i attribute it to my early adoption of SATA
<nf4> so for beryl +nvidia  you dont need xgl or aiglx?
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> SATA speeded up my system more than anything i've ever done
<lightrush> I ran 1M SuperPI for 34 secs
<posingaspopular> nf4: no
<lightrush> now
<suprememilo> hey why doenst ubuntu have a NTFS reader built in?
<MrPwnage> faster HD = faster everything
<crdlb> nf4, as long as you have the 9xxx driver
<lightrush> in linux
<lightrush> via Wine
<cappy> pppoe_dude: my capture device is set to ALSA, that has always worked before
<kalorin> so is beryl stable?
<lightrush> same test goes for 33 secs
<posingaspopular> ALSA rocks
<lightrush> VIA WINE
<pppoe_dude> cappy: can you paste "amixer" output in a pastebin?
<MrPwnage> suprememilo: because NTFS on linux is broken
<nf4> mine says 1.0-9746
<nf4> for the diver is that good?
<MrPwnage> doesnt' work well at all
<MrPwnage> nf4: google it, you'll find gentoo's howto
<MrPwnage> it works fine on ubuntu
<MrPwnage> provided you knwo the differences well enough
<lightrush> MrPwnage: what is yor version of Beryl?
<MrPwnage> if not, that is not hte scope of my explanation
<suprememilo> that makes it hard for me to switch, cause all my stuff is in NTFS, and i dont want to delete the partition >.<
<crdlb> ntfs-3g is stable now
<lightrush> 0.1.9999x ?
<VonFluffy> hi is it possible to install iceweasel in ubuntu instead of firefox?
<crdlb> VonFluffy, why?
<MrPwnage> lightrush: none right now, i like my stuff to be speedier :P beryl is a TOY, not something i want to use all the time
<MrPwnage> i use it because i like looking at the wobbly windows.
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> not because i want performance
<MrPwnage> because it certainly doesn't give me that
<lightrush> hahah of coz
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: you can read ntfs on ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: you just can't write to it
<crdlb> MrPwnage, I use compiz w/ wobbly turned off and it makes my computer feel faster
* mneptok would recommend having Windows use ext3 than Linux use NTFS
<pppoe_dude> (by default)
<VonFluffy> crdlb: cos i like its sexy icon instead of that blue globe http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b5/Iceweasel_icon.png
<MrPwnage> VonFluffy: iceweasel is a rebranded firefox
<MrPwnage> VonFluffy: and it actually supports less
<suprememilo> where do i see my drive, it doesn't show up on the desktop?
<MrPwnage> don't bother with it, unless you're a GNU zealot
<crdlb> VonFluffy, just change the icon
<MrPwnage> in which case, my time is wasted even explaining this
<MrPwnage> :P
<crdlb> shouldn't that be GNU/zealot
<VonFluffy> how does it support less by the way
<MrPwnage> crdlb: if you're a GNU zealot then yes
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: if you want a GUI way of doing this, one way would be to use gparted to see which one it is, then right click and select 'mount'
<lightrush> ahh
<lightrush> gn all
<suprememilo> ah thanks pp
<lightrush> too late here
<lightrush> ;D
<VonFluffy> lol @ IceApe thats what they calling seamonkey
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: there are programs that allow you to do this graphically too, in a more general way
<suprememilo> hmm i should just go buy another HDD and copy my data over
<barf> "libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed" <-- how can I downgrade libgl1-mesa to 6.4.1 ??
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: also, if you wanna do it from command line, just do 'mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx /media/mountpoint'
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: where hdx is something like hda3 or somethn (which ever one is the windows one) and mountpoint is an existing empty directory to which hdx will be mounted
<suprememilo> hmm might it be sata1?
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: yes it could be
<unop> sata drives usually show up as /dev/sd?
<pppoe_dude> i think they're usually labelled /dev/sdx
<solid_liq> anyone know how to fix this?
<solid_liq> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<solid_liq> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<pppoe_dude> suprememilo: and you will need to find which partition its on... check out "fdisk -l"
<MrPwnage> yeah
<valehru> Hey guys, Im beginning work on a small software project.  We want to host a project management system locally on our apache server.  Does anyone know any project management systems that are free where I could say add use cases, track bugs, assign tasks for a small project?
<MrPwnage> sdx or possibly hdx
<MrPwnage> depending on how you configure your mobo
<crdlb> trac
<networkparadox> /msg solid_liq dpkg --clear-avail
<networkparadox> apt-get update
<solid_liq> networkparadox: cool, thanks!
<cappy> pppoe_dude: Here is my amixer output, thanks for helping =) http://pastebin.com/889782
<MrPwnage> trac is awesome
<MrPwnage> if i ever program anything, i'll be using that
<spike723> can someone help me get beryl up and running?
<MrPwnage> spike723: what is your specific situation?
<MrPwnage> i.e. what is your hardware, what method are you trying to use
<cafuego_> spike723: the best I can do is advise you to not bother
<c0drm0nk33> Has anyone else here setup compiz in gnome using the official packages, I've lost my window decorations but the effects are working. how do I get window decorations too
<crdlb> gtk-window-decorator
<pppoe_dude> cappy: 1 sec its takig a while to load
<crdlb> make sure the decoration plugin is loaded to
<pppoe_dude> c0drm0nk33: ya i think that compiz is b0rked in edgy,
<cappy> pppoe_dude: yeah, it took a while to upload it too
<billy> oljanx, i agree.  dark green font with black background.
<pppoe_dude> c0drm0nk33: there is a different repo that provides a more recent version (the one in feisty but for edgy)
<spike723> I'm running feisty
<pppoe_dude> cappy: wanna upload it to pastebin.ca? its not loading
<spike723> cafuego_: why not bother with beryl?
<spike723> I have a gforce 4
<MrPwnage> beryl takes up system resources
<pppoe_dude> cappy: nm it loaded
<MrPwnage> so, it's not really necessary
<pppoe_dude> :)
<MrPwnage> it's just fun to play with :P
<MrPwnage> beryl won't be a "normal" part of the linux desktop for years to come
<spike723> when I load up synaptic
<spike723> I only beryl-manager listed
<spike723> what other package do I need?
<weijie902> i guys... is gnome.org down?
<pppoe_dude> cappy: apparently there is a mic selector switch
<quanchi> Hello
<crdlb> weijie902, wfm
<pppoe_dude> cappy: are you sure it is selected on the right one? if you can't see it in gnome-volume-control, then add it from the preferences window
<h3h_timo> hi, can anyone explain to me how to install and use the 686 kernel in edgy???
<cappy> pppoe_dude: I tried changing that before I asked for help, it didn't make any difference
<cafuego_> spike723: buggy, slow
<pavs> where can i find superkaramba for ubuntu/
<cappy> pppoe_dude: I re-enabled it and neither one is letting me record
<unop> !info linux-image-686
<pppoe_dude> cappy: there is also a 'capture' channel that seems to be turned off
<ubotu> linux-image-686: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<quanchi> Hey, Im like, extreemly new to linux... Does any one wanna be like my linux friend? lol.. and help my noob ass out with stuff?!
<quanchi> please..
<quanchi> forums arent too reliable
<pppoe_dude> cappy: and at colume 7% only
<MrPwnage> your linux friend?
<MrPwnage> ROFL
<unop> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<h3h_timo> unop, ive tried installing it, it just doesnt show up as a choice in grub whenever i reboot
<quanchi> Well what am I supposted to say
<MrPwnage> quanchi: google is your linux friend
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: ask your question and we'll try to help
<quanchi> lol
<quanchi> well
<spike723> cafuego_: do you know how to get compiz running?
<quanchi> I post my questions on the ubuntu forums but no one replies
<MrPwnage> hmm
<h3h_timo> unop, if i use the default kernel, does that work as 686???
<pavs> quanchi ask here
<quanchi> Ok
<cappy> pppoe_dude: hm .. I don't see it in Volume Control
<quanchi> ill link you to the thread i created
<unop> h3h_timo,  both linux-image-686 and linux-image-generic seem to be metapackages that choose the most appropriate kernel for you (and that might not even be a 686 kernel)
<quanchi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371507
<pppoe_dude> cappy: did you check all the boxes in the edit->preferences dialog?
<h3h_timo> unop, im running a intel core duo processor, which kernel do you think is right for me?
<unop> afaik, there is no kernel for the 686 in ubuntu's repositories
<WorkerII> How do I recognize which version of Ubuntu I am running?
<crdlb> quanchi, you need to chmod +x it
<unop> h3h_timo,  well, a custom one obviously :)
<quanchi> so how do I do that, I just started using linux today.. so bare with me if I get confused
<h3h_timo> unop, what do you suggest that i do?
<cafuego_> h3h_timo: the -generic one.
<cafuego_> h3h_timo: it runs fine and autodetects SMP mode
<kalori1> sure sure
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: what are you TRYING to do?
<h3h_timo> cafuego, is there anything else i should do?
<unop> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<cafuego_> h3h_timo: Nope, install generic kernel, reboot, done :-)
<crdlb> quanchi, run 'chmod +x /home/quanchi/Desktop/ut2k41/linux-installer.sh'
<bluesign> hi, do you know any apt source to install gcc 4.2 on edgy?
<pppoe_dude> WorkerII: check your sources.list file
<wildrobo> Hello
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: what are you TRYING to do?
<quanchi> Ooops sorry, im back
<crdlb> quanchi, run 'chmod +x /home/quanchi/Desktop/ut2k41/linux-installer.sh'
<wildrobo> anyone familiar with getting php to run?
<quanchi> Im trying to install Unreal Tournament 2004
<cappy> pppoe_dude: Hey that 7% control fixed it! It was just named "Capture"! Thanks a lot!
<h3h_timo> cafuego, thanks alot
<pppoe_dude> cappy: no problem :)
<cafuego_> h3h_timo: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz  <-- it worketh just fine.
<unop> bluesign, 4.2 doesnt seem to exist in the repositories
<quanchi> crdlb, ok Ill try that
<bluesign> unop: thanks
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: if its the install script that came with it it should already be +x
<quanchi> Hmm
<quanchi> I typed what it said
<pinchmesh> .
<quanchi> I typed what  crdlb said to type
<quanchi> and nothing happend
<pppoe_dude> quanchi:  that script might be needed to be run as root, but i really don't know what it does
<cappy> pppoe_dude: really, thanks a ton =)
<crdlb> quanchi, did you try to run the script again after?
<wildrobo> I have apache up and running I thought I set up PHP but when I try to view the php file,  it asks me if I want to download it.  Any ideas?
<quanchi> What do you mean, try to run it twice?
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: do a "ls -ll *sh"
<pppoe_dude> and if you get one line, paste it here quanchi
<kalorin> wildrobo, um.. mime type?
<artpoetryfiction> <- Newbie tryint to move from Windows to Ubuntu
<quanchi> quanchi@quanchi-desktop:~$ ls -ll *sh
<quanchi> ls: *sh: No such file or directory
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: cd Desktop/ut2k...
<crdlb> try *.sh
<artpoetryfiction> How do I stop an application that is running and has timed out/crashed?
<MrPwnage> good, the best thing to do is just use it
<quanchi> Im guessing thats not how you wanted me to do it huh
<wildrobo> Kalrorin, yeah I went into the httpd.conf file and did the AddType and restarted
<wildrobo> no luck
<MrPwnage> artpoetryfiction: just open up a terminal and type "pkill (program name)"
<MrPwnage> without the quotes.
<crdlb> actually you just need to cd into the directory
<MrPwnage> and obviously (program name) is the name of the program
<crdlb> cd Desktop/ut2k41/
<artpoetryfiction> Nice idea, how do I know what the program's name is?
<MrPwnage> what program is it?
<quanchi> pppoe_dude, can you just private message me? there is to much going on here
<artpoetryfiction> It's the Add/Remove program that comes by default with Ubuntu
<MrPwnage> the add/remove program.
<MrPwnage> lmfao
<pppoe_dude> quanchi: join #ubuntu-classroom
<MrPwnage> you're still in windows mode
<MrPwnage> pkill synaptic :P
<MrPwnage> in a terminal
<cappy> quanchi: you can just run it from the CD as long as you don't cd into the CD's directory
<artpoetryfiction> I tried to load a VN keyboard driver, so when I open a terminal window I get a bunch of errors about preloading and cannot be preloaded
<artpoetryfiction> so pkill didn't work
<frootypez> someone told me to install a program as suid=0
<frootypez> how can i do that?
<marx2k__> uh
<marx2k__> heh heh
<marx2k__> !suid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frootypez> ...
<billy> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<artpoetryfiction> What is the difference between Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu?
<networkparadox> Window managers
<mneptok> frootypez: man sudo
<crdlb> desktop enviroments would be more accurate
<artpoetryfiction> So I have to load all of them to get the relative features of each?
<crdlb> just install ubuntu then install the destkops
<networkparadox> good call, also resource reqiurements
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: tno. you can run apps for other DEs as long as you have the client libs.
<networkparadox> That's the beauty of live CDs you can try all of them before installing
<mneptok> s/tno/no/
<JamesBeen> hello yall
<rredd4> how do i extract and run     UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<artpoetryfiction> ok, then for example how do I install xlib?
<rellik> I think I lost my DVD-R drive
<crdlb> artpoetryfiction, xlib is part of the core installation
<mneptok> rredd4: gunzip UTblahblah && sudo ./UTblahblah.run
<artpoetryfiction> then why can't I find it on my system?
<artpoetryfiction> Where is it located?
<rredd4> mneptok  ty!
<cappy> rredd4: http://titaniclinux.net/cms/FC?cmsPage=true&link=251
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: what are you trying to do?
<Roscar> I need help installing a printer driver. I got the .deb from the manufacture,. clicking on it and installing fails. The terminal says output is pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7765/
<rredd4> cappy  ty, instructions ... cool!
<artpoetryfiction> I need to install a Vietnamese keyboard driver... I've only been able to find one, if there is a better/standard source for alternative keyboard drivers I would love a reference
<mneptok> Roscar: dpkg -i nameof.deb
<JamesBeen> anyone know a good news aggregator
<crdlb> JamesBeen, liferea, penguintv
<JamesBeen> hey thanks
<Roscar> mneptox: it's the same
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: System->Admin->Language Support
<Roscar> mneptok: it's the same
<ius> hi guys
<JamesBeen> holler
<mneptok> Roscar: you type that in a terminal
<ius> what player to use for mp4 video files ?
<artpoetryfiction> What is that going to do for me?
<mneptok> Roscar: and you need to be in the same dir as the .deb file
<artpoetryfiction> I don't want to change my system language I want to change the configuration of my keyboard
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: allow you to install new latguage and keymap support
<Roscar> mneptok: yep, I am.
<artpoetryfiction> Then how do I switch back and forth, I have to the system settings again and again?
<artpoetryfiction> Alse there is more than one way to type in Vietnamese... but only one keyboard setting for Vietnamese
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: yes. i don't know of any OS that reads your mind and changes your layout with no user involvement ;)
<JamesBeen> beryl keeps crashing when i maximize stuff. anyone else run into this
<mneptok> JamesBeen: got Java installed?
<ius> hi guys need help here with my dapper ... what player to use for mp4 video files ?
<JamesBeen> yeah
<artpoetryfiction> On Windows I have a hot key, or an icon in my tool bar I can click. I don't have to resetting my settings, I just switch the keyboard driver only
<mneptok> JamesBeen: http://www.rssowl.org/
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: you can add a deskbar icon
<mneptok> (in GNOME)
<marx2k__> artpoetryfiction,  system -> administration -> language support
<rredd4> cappy  got this  gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<mneptok> artpoetryfiction: have you bothered to actually look in System->Prefs->Keyboard?
<cappy> rredd4: are you sure you completed the download?
<marx2k__> rredd4, damaged file
<artpoetryfiction> Yes,
<JamesBeen> ius: VLC or Mplayer will do it
<rredd4> yes
<rredd4> ok
<artpoetryfiction> Right now the control panel won't even open. Gnome sucks
<rredd4> no sudo needed?
<marx2k__> hahaha
<marx2k__> artpoetryfiction, u funny
<Steil> my right alt key isn't mapped as alt, is there a way to fix this?
<ius> vlc and mplayer can't do it .. i already tried man
<artpoetryfiction> I'm with Linus on that one
<marx2k__> steil: google linux key mapping
<ius> maybe .. i need more plugins ?
<MatrixMon> Can I create and modify my own commands?
<cappy> rredd4: no you don't need sudo for it as long as it is in your home directory or Desktop
<JamesBeen> you have the codecs from mplayers site installed?
<artpoetryfiction> Didn't like Gnome 6 years ago, and I still don't
<crdlb> artpoetryfiction, glad to hear that
<ius> i'll check 4 that
<cappy> rredd4: Try downloading the demo from someplace else because the package you have is corrupt
<rredd4> cappy ok i guess i will redownload it.  got it from the ut website.. ok, i will
<crdlb> ius, look in /usr/lib/win32
<ius> so basically those players can play it ?
<MatrixMon> Does anyone know where nautilus is located?
<crdlb> it should have a bunch of dlls
<JamesBeen> ya, just need the codecs
<marx2k__> right click on your panel, select Add To Panel and select the proper item you need, artpoetryfiction
<pppoe_dude> MatrixMon: why?
<MrPwnage> gnome doesn't suck in itself
<marx2k__> its under the utilities section in that menu
<MrPwnage> but many of its auxiliary programs do
<crdlb> MatrixMon, /usr/bin/nautilus ?
<pppoe_dude> MatrixMon: the binary would probably be in /usr/bin
<MrPwnage> therefore leading many people to believe the gnome desktop itself sucks
<MatrixMon> I want to learn more about nautilus..
<artpoetryfiction> Nope, got to reboot, Synaptics keeps crashing and blocking all my system settings from coming up
<crdlb> MatrixMon, do you mean the nautilus website?
<ius> already check the /usr/lib/win32 location .. they are all there :-)
<JamesBeen> oo, penguintv looks nice
<artpoetryfiction> Can't pkill because everytime I launch a terminal there's a bunch of gobbledy gook that blocks me from running pkill
<JamesBeen> which player are you using
<crdlb> JamesBeen, make sure you get 2.85, the earlier versions are really crashy
<ius> vlc and totem
<ius> sometimes mplayer
<artpoetryfiction> Vlc is what keeps crashing Synaptics for me
<billy> Hey y'all.
<JamesBeen> try it in Mplayer, and go into pref -> video -> x11
<MatrixMon> What is the nautilus website?
<skirk> Hi, anyone know if exist driver of my webcam: Trust @ spacecam 100 portable . Thank...
<billy> is 100 degree F about normal for CPU and MB temp?
<crdlb> MatrixMon, http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/
<cafuego_> What is that in normal units?
<crdlb> MatrixMon, not much to it though
<billy> 100 F = 35 C (about, i think)
<ius> james, thanks .. i'll try it
<artpoetryfiction> Ok, reboot. System - Administration - Language Support and no window opens
<cafuego_> Oh hold on, 42C
<billy> somtin like that.  well, is that about right?
<marx2k__> 98.6F = 37C
<n08dy> a 90nm cpu at 42C?
<unop> 5/9*(100-32) = 37.7777777777778
<cafuego_> billy: If it's working, fine. If idle, perhaps on the high side. But it also depends on ambient temperature and the cpu type.
<billy> cafuego, it's working like a sled dog.  :)
<cafuego_> billy: then i wouldn't worry about it
<billy> cafuego: what i figured.  thanks for the reply.
<marx2k__> thats the worst similie ive ever heard
<pavs> where can i find superkaramba for ubuntu
<crazyl1nk> is it possible to run Flash, not the player but the Flash Program on Ubuntu?
<marx2k__> superkaramba is KDE
<marx2k__> use synaptic
<pavs> is there something like superkaramba for gnome?
<marx2k__> pavs: gdesklets
<pavs> I have gdesklets. thanks. I thought superkaramba was differant/better.
<marx2k__> it provides similar functionality
<xerophyte_>  could somebody tell me why this server has load above 3+ ? stats can be found at http://www.pastebin.ca/374092 please
<marx2k__> xerophyte_,  run top and find out
<xerophyte_> marx2k__, i have top out there
<crazyl1nk> is it possible to run Flash, not the player but the Flash Program on Ubuntu?
<marx2k__> its mysql daemon
<crdlb> crazyl1nk, natively no
<marx2k__> eating up 72% of your cpu
<crazyl1nk> Damn.
<agabus> on my Ubuntu Edgy 32bit, I've chosen to share a folder on my SMB network. however, when i try and get into it from another computer on my network running windows, it asks for a password and username, i type them in, but it doesn't allow me access. why is this?
<crdlb> crazyl1nk, maybe with wine though
<billy> anyone use 3ddesktop?
<maugli> yes, me
<crdlb> billy, as in beryl/compiz?
<WorkerII> pppoe_dude: Thanks.
<marx2k__> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<billy> crdlb, no.  there's a package in synaptic called 3ddesktop.
<WorkerII> pppoe_dude: I assume edgy == 6.10 ?
<billy> crdlb, i can't use beryl.  it don't work for me.
<davejustdave> k
<marx2k__> WorkerII, yes
<maugli> ohhh ..  i use beryl, and its really nice :)
<WorkerII> billy: 3ddesktop is merely a 3d-way to change desktop.  Its included in Beryl.
<WorkerII> maugli: Did you try looking glass?
<maugli> is looking glas inside of beryl or emerald ?
<billy> WorkerII, that's cool.  I'm more interested to know if the 3ddesktop package in synaptic works without beryl or anything else.  I can't use beryl or compiz.  I've installed beryl before but it doesn't do anything.
<WorkerII> maugli: No, its a separate project, started by Sun Microsystems in 2003 or 2004.
<WorkerII> maugli: If its freed and all, it
<WorkerII> maugli: will be real cool.
<mneptok> maugli: PLG has no commonality with any X compositors
<WorkerII> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<maugli> no, i did not yet. i started with compiz, and now beryl
<WorkerII> !looking glass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WorkerII> !plg
<ubotu> Project Looking Glass is an environment with 3D windowing and visualization capabilities. Web site: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ - Demo: http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.html - Live CD: https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/ - Binary Builds: https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<mneptok> WorkerII: "if it's freed?"
<maugli> but im really happy with beryl, it runs perfect. perhaps i try looking glass with my second pc - its for experiments :)
<WorkerII> mneptok: Its using some strange sun-licence right now, IIRC.
<WorkerII> maugli: I use beryl too.
<billy> ah, looks like 3ddesktop *does* work.
<WorkerII> maugli: I just have looking glass as an option with GDM.
<mneptok> WorkerII: GPL - https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/
<marx2k__> So looking glass is an OS unto itself, right?
<WorkerII> mneptok: OK .. thats new to me.  Quite cool!
<WorkerII> marx2k__: Not really .. but its both a desktop manager and a windowmanager, I guess.
<mneptok> marx2k__: no. a windowing system (it replaces X)
<deanl> i need some help with multimedia keys
<marx2k__> oh I see
<WorkerII> oh
<pavs> how do i remove kde from console?
<WorkerII> mneptok: I don't think it replaces X ... are you sure of that?
<mneptok> WorkerII: AFAIK, yes
<WorkerII> mneptok: I know it replaces GNOME ...
<marx2k__> I remember not being very impressed with looking glass
<dominicano> Do you know "typing break" app, from gnome? how can i change the message "take a break" ?
<WorkerII> mneptok: But you're able to run native X11 applications ...
<maugli> deanl: try amarok as audio player, you can easily adjust every button wiht a gdi
<maugli> -d
<Agrajag> it doesn't replace X, but it does have its own fork of xorg apparently
<WorkerII> marx2k__: How come?  The video with Jonathan rocked.
<Agrajag> https://lg3d-x11.dev.java.net/
<mneptok> WorkerII: it may well be able to support X libs.
<deanl> maugli: i tried amarok but this is a global thing
<marx2k__> maybe i need to look at it again
<marx2k__> Im just not impressed with eyecandy
<WorkerII> mneptok: AHh .. its a fork :)
<JamesBeen> you guys have any problems with beryl crashing when you maximize windows?
<WorkerII> marx2k__: Its not about eyecandy .. use beryl for that.
<WorkerII> marx2k__: Its about a real 3d desktop.
<maugli> mhhh i see, i tried to adjust my logitech multimedia buttons global with a tutorial, but it did not work with xmms
<pavs> how do i remove kde from console?
<theshibboleth> I'm trying to set up a mail server using courier and I would like to know how I reconfigure it.
<theshibboleth> (I cancelled during the initial configuration)
<maugli> deanl: so i tried today amarok, and i think ist very nice, im still amazed :)
<deanl> maugli: my volume and mute buttons effect a different set of controls than my actual sound card
<JamesBeen> amarok didn't like the structure of my ex-itunes library
<WorkerII> marx2k__: Beryl is merely eyecandy .. your desktop is still 2d, no matter how it looks. :)
<deanl> i liked foobar2000 more than itunes and amarok
<l_r> hello
<marx2k__> im more impressed with actual innovation in functionality
<l_r> i do not remember the version nor the name of my ubuntu system. is there any way to know both?
<maugli> deanl: i know a tutorial, perhaps you can try it, but ist german
<WorkerII> marx2k__: Thats what looking glass is ment to give you .. however it has a long way to go.  The visions and much functionality was already there in 2004 though.
<theshibboleth> Anyone have any ideas about reconfiguring courier??
<deanl> maugli: what is the general idea?
<pavs> how do i remove kubuntu from console?
<marx2k__> I wish I kept the URL of this one video I saw of this amazingly intuitive desktop that was based on files scattered on a table
<maugli> deanl: editing some configuration files, like always =) just give me a second
<fuzzywuzzy> Anyone got a link to a working copy of the win32codecs for AMD64?
<marx2k__> you used a wacom tablet to basically play with your files but the desktop is you playing with these chips on a table
<fuzzywuzzy> I tried using alien, but it's complaining about the arch mismatch
<MatrixMon> How can I view shared folders online?
<marx2k__> shared on your lan?
<MrPwnage> fuzzywuzzy: get 32-bit linux, then it'll work :P
<MatrixMon> I have a wan
<MatrixMon> Can I share them over www
<MatrixMon> ?
<MrPwnage> fuzzywuzzy: my CPU can do 64-bit, i still use 32-bit
<mneptok> l_r: uname -a
<MrPwnage> 64-bit is not "ready for primetime" as they say
<MrPwnage> it's too little supported for most people's normal usage
<mau> heya peeps.  I know how to network to my macbook in ubuntu, but how do I network to my ubuntu box in os x?  I did "share folder" using SMB, and it appears that i'm reaching that volume succesfully via "smb://ubuntu/home/user/volume", but it keeps denying my password.  (I checked it, i swear).  My workgroup defaults to "MSHOME", is that my problem?
<l_r> mneptok, it isn't really that. better lsb_release -a. thanks anyway
<MrPwnage> wait some time, 64-bit versions of everything will be available
<mneptok> MrPwnage: apart from Flash, what's the problem with x86-64?
<maugli> deanl: i had to install xmodmap, to find out, wich keycodes are assigned to my multimedia buttons
<c0drm0nk33> Damn, I keep losing my window decorations, I've tired Beryl now get the same problem
<fuzzywuzzy> I had things working fine under dapper, but I just need to find the win32codecs now that PLF is down
<MrPwnage> mneptok: flash is a big one, due to a lot of websites requiring it to work - also, as this guy said win32codecs do not work peroperly
<MrPwnage> properly
<MrPwnage> damn alcohol.
<theshibboleth> 
<MatrixMon> marx: Can I share my shared folder over the web??
<MrPwnage> also, i noticed that 64-bit stuff tends to be less stable on this box
<fuzzywuzzy> mau: try running smbclient from the command line - if it works, then check your firewall settings
<mneptok> MrPwnage: i consider w32codecs not working to be a feature.
<deanl> maugli: thanks, i'll give that a try
<marx2k__> Matrix: Um... im not sure how youd do that
<maugli> deanl: then i edited the .Xmodmap file in my home folder
<MrPwnage> mneptok: are you a free software zealot?
<MrPwnage> because i'm not.
<MrPwnage> lmao.
<marx2k__> im not a free software zealot... I am an open source zealot however
<MatrixMon> Right clicked on a dir in my desktop and clicked shared
<MrPwnage> ah, so the same thing
<marx2k__> and open standards
<mneptok> MrPwnage: i'm a freedom zealot. i wouldn't buy books written in a language i had to pay some company to use.
<marx2k__> not the same thing
<MrPwnage> mneptok: yeah, you're a free software zealot
<fuzzywuzzy> mneptok: foss is best in theory, but in practice you still need to steal from m$ in order to get their crap converted into an open standard
<marx2k__> you can charge $$ for open software
<rredd4> MrPwnage  what os are you using
<mneptok> MrPwnage: if it helps you to think so, go right ahead.
<maugli> deanl: and assigned for example for "play"  keycode 162
<maugli> 
<maugli> XF86AudioPlay
<crdlb> ffmpeg is making the win32codecs unneeded for most things
<MrPwnage> easily done
<MrPwnage> ubuntu, though slackware used to be my choice
<MrPwnage> i just don't have time for it anymore :P
<marx2k__> yeah I hear slack takes a lot of time to get going correctly
<marx2k__> or set up how you want
<MrPwnage> marx2k__: just like any distro - only reason to use slack is its customizability
<MrPwnage> :P
<marx2k__> eh... a base install of ubuntu typically is pretty close to how I want it
<fuzzywuzzy> crdlb: have some old wmv's and mov's that I haven't converted yet.  my one remaining windozeboxen is slower than molasses
<MrPwnage> marx2k__: and you're one person
<marx2k__> yep
<marx2k__> I should hope I am
<MrPwnage> well, you know what i mean
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> it's very rare that any one person sees any distro and goes "wow, this is just what i want"
<MrPwnage> but
* mneptok gestures to #ubuntu-offtopic
<marx2k__> with the 'other' OS, I still had to spend a day installing/customizing
<MrPwnage> ubuntu also comes closest for me
<hueblur> help, I just updated edgy and it broke my wireless.
<MrPwnage> hueblur: what?
<marx2k__> hueblur, explain 'broke your wireless'
<hueblur> it no longer works?
<pavs> how do i remove kubuntu?
<MrPwnage> however, i theme gnome to all fuck and probably turn on beryl
<hueblur> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<MrPwnage> also,. set up WINE so i can run WoW
<MrPwnage> :)
<mneptok> hueblur: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<JamesBeen> hey, i have the linux image generic installed, running on a core 2 duo. The 686 image say it is obsoleted by the generic one. Is this correct?
<MrPwnage> ironically, i end up using gentoo's howto
<momal> Anyone know of a good conference program? I need to beable to use webcam over at least 4 people. and typing to each other. and needs linux and windows client :)
<fuzzywuzzy> mrpwnage: cedega is only $15 ;)
<mneptok> JamesBeen: yes.
<MrPwnage> fuzzywuzzy: a month
<MrPwnage> :p
<fuzzywuzzy> momal: skype
<MrPwnage> that adds up over time
<momal> skype doesn't support webcam under linux
<MrPwnage> over a year, it's $150
<JamesBeen> mneptok: so the generic one is the ideal one to use?
<MrPwnage> er
<mneptok> JamesBeen: yes.
<MrPwnage> $180
<SatanGolga> fuzzywuzzy: cedega is way better than wine?
<marx2k__> ok... what I DID like in KDE that Im not finding in Gnome is a way to easily switch between workspaces by running my mouse to the edge of the screen
<fuzzywuzzy> MrPwnage: just pay the initial fee and cancel the update contract
<cryosphere> i dont see Administration under System in the main xubuntu menu
<MrPwnage> cedega pretty much IS wine.
<marx2k__> does that exist in Gnome?
<MrPwnage> fuzzywuzzy: no.
<JamesBeen> whats the 686 image for?
<MrPwnage> i bought cedega for $50 over a year ago
<mneptok> marx2k__: ctl-atl <arrow>
<fuzzywuzzy> SatanGolga: cedega is wine+ DirectX9
<l_r> momal, i doubt it exists something for both windows/linux
<MrPwnage> they switched to a subcription model
<MrPwnage> :p
<marx2k__> mneptok, yeah but that doesnt address my question :)
<momal> cedega is just wine with an easyier interface for people unsure.
<MrPwnage> i am now boycotting them for stealing my money
<marx2k__> I want to do it with the mouse :)
<momal> l_r: yea thats what im thinking :(... there has to be something though hmm
<mneptok> JamesBeen: a stub for people upgrading from previous versions
<SatanGolga> oh, ok
<JamesBeen> thank you
<cryosphere> should I see an Administration menu under System?
<crdlb> marx2k__, brightside
<MrPwnage> marx2k__:  doing it with the mouse is sometimes less intuitive, with enough command line time
<mneptok> momal: NetMeeting + Ekiga
<crdlb> http://wiki.catmur.co.uk/Brightside
<MrPwnage> marx2k__: i never ever manage files in the GUI, just because i know how to do it via a terminal
<Madpilot> cryosphere, yes
<momal> mneptok: I'll look into it thanks :)
<marx2k__> MrPwnage, forget managing files... I just want to switch to another workspace with my mouse
<MrPwnage> oh
<cryosphere> madpilot: and what does it mean if Im not?
<marx2k__> Ooh brightside
<MrPwnage> should just be able to roll your mouse wheel on the desktop without windows displayed
<MrPwnage> or rather
<JamesBeen> mneptok: i got another one if you don't mind. GRUB shows me 2 versions of the headers/image when I boot. Can I uninstall the older one or will I run into issues if i do
<MrPwnage> do it right where you see the virtual desktop icons
<Madpilot> cryosphere, hmm, not sure - you've got the Preferences sub-menu?
<MrPwnage> just roll your mouse wheel
<hueblur> mneptok, its all up to date
<marx2k__> yeah but then I got to go bring my mouse up to those icons
<hueblur> maybe I hosed it with a bleeing edge source.
<cryosphere> madpilot: under System?
<MrPwnage> ain't that a bitch?
<hueblur> in my sources list.
<rredd4> JamesBeen  i use the 686 image for my laptop, ndiswrapper likes to have the 686 kernel
<mneptok> JamesBeen: as long as you're sure the new kernel and its modules installed themselves and work correctly you can remove the old kernel with the package tools.
<JamesBeen> thank you
<JamesBeen> rredd4: any advantages?
<marx2k__> Hm I wonder if brightside is in the repositories
<Madpilot> cryosphere, yes. you should have Prefs & Admin, then Help as the top three entries
<mneptok> there is no 686 kernel for Edgy.
<Madpilot> !info brightside
<ubotu> brightside: Add reactivity to the corners and edges of your GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 924 kB
<marx2k__> UHm it is not
<rredd4> JamesBeen  it is just recommended
<Madpilot> marx2k__, yes it is - in Universe
<marx2k__> Linux Commodore-64 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<cryosphere> madpilot: Bulk Rename is the first entry here
<marx2k__> I am not seeing it
<crdlb> I have it on my dapper box
<Madpilot> cryosphere, what? You sure you're running Ubuntu, and not Xubuntu or something else?
<cryosphere> oh
<hueblur> any clue what I should do about my wireless?
<cryosphere> :) xubuntu
<hueblur> it used to work.
<sorush20> is there a ubuntu apache manual
<sorush20> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<marx2k__> weird..thgere it is
<Madpilot> cryosphere, much is explained... kind of hard to explain XFCE from Gnome... try #xubuntu!
<rredd4> where can i find a good source for ut2k4?  I keep getting end of file error.
<rredd4> tried many places
<marx2k__> ok, it installed... but to where
<l_r> momal, there's a solution. but it requires that you install a server. look at sip client + openmcu server
<Madpilot> marx2k__, try launching brightside from the terminal
<momal> l_r: thanks i'll look into that ^_^.. yea I don't mind running a server for it :p
<marx2k__> I did
<hueblur> how do I troubleshoot my wireless card in ubuntu?
<marx2k__> nothing happened
<hueblur> it used to work fine, but an upgrade hosed it.
<crdlb> marx2k__, iirc it adds a control panel
<marx2k__> Hmmm
<Kresjah_laptop> Hi! I'm working on getting my Mobility M1 (mach64) up and running with mesa direct. I've had it working with older snapshots, but haven problems with the current version build from git source. Someone who think they could help me debug this issue? (By the way, I'm rather new to linux, started with ubuntu a few weeks ago) I have gotten this reply from dmesg | grep drm: http://rafb.net/p/XS9uP256.html
<rredd4> cappy source for ut2k4?
<marx2k__> Brightside will install an item into the Gnome Desktop Preferences system, available via preferences:/// and the Gnome menu  if you aren't running FAM you will need to kill gnome-panel to reload the menu tree.
<l_r> momal, i would offer the skype team my help for writing video support under linux, if i only had the right contacts..
<momal> l_r: hmm.. maybe contact them via email? show them your skill with it and maybe you can find some luck
<marx2k__> Hah!brightside is totally what I wanted
<quanchi> Has anyone here been sucessful in getting Counter Stike Source runnig in WINE?
<MatrixMon> Could anyone tell me how to create a virtual volume for vmware?
<oxigen> hey guys, how can i search for a keyword inside man pages?
<billy> is xpenguins the only on-screen toy for GDE?  I like the toys.  They're neat.
<quanchi> Has anyone here been sucessful in getting Counter Stike Source runnig in WINE?
<J-_> quanchi: #winehq
<billy> Doesn't WINE give you ~viruses~?
<quanchi> no
<marx2k__> oxigen: man man
<oxigen> marx2k__: thanks
<Steil> can someone recommend a good bittorrent client?
<J-_> Opera is nice
<crdlb> Steil, rtorrent (command line), deluge (gui)
<oxigen> Steil: azureus
<mdl178> azureus probably has the most features, but it's kind of resource hungry
<marx2k__> oxigen: type 'h' inside of a man page
<marx2k__> it will give you the info you seek
<Steil> yeah azureus is banned from most of the trackers i use
<crdlb> rtorrent can do almost anything azureus can do (except DHT) and it uses like 2% cppi
<crdlb> cpu
<mdl178> I wish I could get utorrent working with wine
<mdl178> well, I can, but the upnp fails
<Rodya> mdl178 so set up port forwarding manually and be done with it?
<mdl178> so I guess I could use it with ... yes
<crdlb> mdl178, upnp is a bad idea anyway
<L4J> hi
<sticks> me
<AlexC_> Hi hi
<L4J> i cant open .rar file with ubuntu..
<L4J> can somebody help plz?
<crdlb> L4J you need to install unrar
<AlexC_> L4J: install unrar with Synaptic or apt-get (sudo apt-get install unrar)
<L4J> okay thx
<oxigen> marx2k__, thanks again! :)
<marx2k__> no problem
<marx2k__> brightside.c: In function applet_scroll:
<marx2k__> brightside.c:1256: error: too few arguments to function wnck_workspace_activate
<marx2k__> brightside.c: In function do_edge_flip:
<marx2k__> brightside.c:1543: error: too few arguments to function wnck_workspace_activate
<marx2k__> make[2] : *** [brightside.o]  Error 1
<marx2k__> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/marx2k/source/brightside-1.4.0/src'
<marx2k__> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<marx2k__> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/marx2k/source/brightside-1.4.0'
<marx2k__> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<marx2k__> grr
<Kresjah_laptop> Hi! I'm working on getting my Mobility M1 (mach64) up and running with mesa direct. I've had it working with older snapshots, but haven problems with the current version build from git source. Someone who think they could help me debug this issue? (By the way, I'm rather new to linux, started with ubuntu a few weeks ago) I have gotten this reply from dmesg | grep drm: http://rafb.net/p/XS9uP256.html
<AlexC_> !paste | marx2k__
<ubotu> marx2k__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<L4J> I installed it, but how can I use it?
<AlexC_> marx2k__: !! Always use a paste bin for that much text!
<L4J> The file is still opening in archive manager
<marx2k__> gotcha
<AlexC_> L4J: right click on the file, extract ?
<crdlb> L4J, the archive manager will use the unrar command
<L4J> It still gives me an error.
<AlexC_> L4J: were not psysic, what error?
<L4J> It says archive type not supported
<crdlb> L4J, try running the command 'unrar archivename.rar'
<teeL> Hi, which release of privoxy should i download for ubuntu? =p
<marx2k__> L4J: try installing file-roller through synaptic
<marx2k__> or 'sudo aptitude install file-roller'
<savvas> does anyone know when will firefox 2.0.0.2 be available for update?
<hater> i have old version of ubuntu :S  worst thing im like lost in most things lol
<L4J> It says it is already installed
<VonFluffy> savvas: when its tested and ready?
<savvas> VonFluffy: www.mozilla.com/firefox has already 2.0.0.2 available for download
<pirothezero> firefox 2.0.0.2 is already out using the installnewfirefox.sh script it ownloads it for oyu
<AlexC_> savvas: few weeks to hit the repos
<savvas> ok thank you
<AlexC_> hater: then upgrade?
<L4J> weird.
<AlexC_> !upgrate | hater
<AlexC_> woops
<L4J> Does anybody use Frostwire?
<VonFluffy> savvas: yes i know that but ubuntu doesnt directly get those binaries... they compile their own and test it then deploy it into apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hater> im like new
<AlexC_> !upgrade | hater
<ubotu> hater: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hater> im trying to download new version
<AlexC_> hater: 6.06 Edgy Eft?
<AlexC_> woops
<AlexC_> 6.10
<hater> i did upgrade since i just installed today
<AlexC_> damm I hate mornings.
<L4J> I have a problem running Frostwire. When I click on the icon in the Internet sub-menu nothing happens.
<hater> but like in dont think i did like upgrade to like a new version
<AlexC_> L4J: run it from terminal "frostwire" and paste the output here (if it's not to big)
<marx2k__> L4J try running it from terminal
<marx2k__> Hm, AlexC is fast
<pirothezero> savvas: http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/installnewfirefox.sh
<savvas> much obliged :)
<AlexC_> marx2k__: that I am! not bad for 8 in te morning hey ;=)
<hater> i think i will just burn the iso and install again
<pirothezero> then chmod +x installnewfirefox.sh and run it ./installnewfirefox.sh
<L4J> Starting FrostWire...
<L4J> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<L4J> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<L4J> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<L4J> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<L4J> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<marx2k__> Hm, it's 2:23AM here :) gnight!
<L4J> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<AlexC_> L4J:
<L4J> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<AlexC_> ffs
<L4J> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<L4J> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<L4J> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<AlexC_> !paste | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<L4J> sorry.
<KenSentMe> savvas, i would recommend waiting for the new release being available in the official Ubuntu repositories
<marx2k__> L4J: Looks like youve solved your own problem
<AlexC_> L4J: please, never do that again.
<marx2k__> download Java JRE
<KenSentMe> !java | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nowhere> hi, when i log in @ ubuntu it gives me an orange screen... nothing else... Used to work ok but all of a sudden this?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i just turned on my PC after coming home from school to find out that my desktop has mysteriously resized itself to 640 x 480 and refuses to change to anything else
<CoRnJuLiOx> i recall that this could be a driver issue, but it was working fine before this and i don't remember how to check if my nvidia drivers are loaded
<crdlb> CoRnJuLiOx, have you tried to reboot?
<AlexC_> CoRnJuLiOx: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in the extra resolutions you need? Or, try re-instaling you're drivers
<marx2k__> nowhere: type in a terminal/console 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  | grep EE' and see what  errors youre getting from starting X
<AlexC_> !ati | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubotu> CoRnJuLiOx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlexC_> CoRnJuLiOx: that's for ATI and nVidia, check it out
<mjg> Hi.  my printer will not install.  It's shared from an XP machine.  I can run the new printer wizard, and everything looks ok, but afterwards: no printer.  Any ideas anyone?
<CoRnJuLiOx> aren't i supposed to see something like Load "nvidia" in the modules section?
<valehru_> Hey guys, can someone help me set up a vnc server on a computer via ssh?
<AlexC_> gotta go people! college awaits me ... fun
<AlexC_> cya!
<oxigen> hmm, command: mailq test@example.com | echo exampletext works, but how can i set Subject? Anyone knows?
<savvas> oxigen: maybe a parameter -s "subject"
<VonFluffy> this is a cool laptop http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2007/02/26/asus_w5fe_windows_vista_laptop/  but will the 2nd screen work on ubuntu
<oxigen> savvas: nope
<Flannel> VonFluffy: depends on how it's done.
<marx2k__> what the hell is the point of that little screen??
<Flannel> VonFluffy: you'd have to reflash an embedded linux onto the micro... whatever thing.  Which is definately doable.
<mjg> nobody knows about printers?
<VonFluffy> marx2k__: it uses windows vista sideshow features and lets you use programs
<marx2k__> Hm... im still not sure what functionality that has in the real world
<recoding> noob question here, i cannot isntall rpms on my unbuntu, seems the command isnt there? any suggestions on how to fix
<marx2k__> I mean... how hard is it to open the laptop screen if you already have the laptop right in front of you
<VonFluffy> marx2k__: for example shut down main OS and still listen to MP3s of sync your contacts from your cell phone with the notebook
<Flannel> recoding: RPMs aren't used on ubuntu (we use debs).  If you absolutely cannot find a deb of the program, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Zassenhaus> k
<marx2k__> recoding... ubuntu is a debian (deb) based system
<VonFluffy> marx2k__: why waste battery when you dont need a full OS running
<marx2k__> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<marx2k__> alien screwed up my system good once
<recoding> ah thankyou, right i wanted to get the latest version of Gaim, was in rpm format thankyou for your help
<Flannel> recoding: Er... the newest GAIM is available in a deb
<marx2k__> VonFluffy, but doesnt the laptop have to be running for that little screen to work?
<Flannel> !gaim | recoding
<ubotu> recoding: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<recoding> i saw rpm at the top of the list, thats why i got that version
<VonFluffy> marx2k__: no it doesnt it uses its own embedded OS the actual laptop cpu etc is not powered up
<marx2k__> oh so its a seperate little gadget tacked onto the laptop?
<Flannel> marx2k__: with the ability to communicate with the main laptop (to synch, etc), yeah.
<VonFluffy> marx2k__: yeah except its not totally seperate -  it is able to communicate with the host OS as well
<marx2k__> I see...
<L4J> What is a root password?
<Flannel> L4J: ubuntu doesn't use the root account, use sudo
<marx2k__> L4J: what are yu trying to do
<marx2k__> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<L4J> Install the JRE
<Flannel> !java | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<marx2k__> L4J: use your own password
<L4J> I know, it says authentication failed in the terminal window.
<marx2k__> when you use your own password?
<L4J> yes
<marx2k__> heh
<Flannel> L4J: what command are you using?
<L4J> su
<marx2k__> dont use su
<tunganet> anyone know how i can install Warcraft 3 on my ubuntu?
<Flannel> L4J: not su, sudo.  Ubuntu doesnt use the root account, hense, no su
<L4J> oh
<marx2k__> L4J, open up synaptic and install Java JRE through there
<L4J> whats the name of it?
<tunganet> How do i install games on linux >.<
<marx2k__> search JRE I'd imagine
<marx2k__> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Flannel> !java | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<L4J> That website is very confusing..lol
<marx2k__> L4J, open up synaptic... do a search for 'jre' --scroll down to java-jre
<marx2k__> install it :0
<marx2k__> its reaqlly that easy
<VonFluffy> http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/lge-z1-laptop-packs-sideshow-too-but-sexier-this-time/ LG has sideshow too
<Flannel> VonFluffy: you might want to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<L4J> there is no java-jre
<Flannel> L4J: search for "sun-java"
<KenSentMe> L4J, look for sun-java5-jre
<L4J> there isnt that eitehr.
<L4J> either*
<Flannel> L4J: you need to enable multiverse
<marx2k__> im looking at it
<VonFluffy> java6 ftw
<Flannel> !multiverse | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<marx2k__> enable multiverse
<L4J> how do i do that?
<marx2k__> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<marx2k__> Settings/Repositories
<tunganet> cananyone help me =\
<Flannel> L4J: ubotu just sent you a few URLs, use the first one (repositories, not components)
<Kresjah_laptop> Hi! I'm working on getting my Mobility M1 (mach64) up and running with mesa direct. I've had it working with older snapshots, but haven problems with the current version build from git source. Someone who think they could help me debug this issue? (By the way, I'm rather new to linux, started with ubuntu a few weeks ago) I have gotten this reply from dmesg | grep drm: http://rafb.net/p/XS9uP256.html
<Flannel> !games | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<tunganet> ty
<Flannel> tunganet: windows games get installed via wine.
<tunganet> ok
<tunganet> i'll do my research
<marx2k__> !cedega | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Flannel> !wine | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<marx2k__> say-day-guh
<mjg> if nobody can help with my printer problem here, what's the best web-forum to ask on?
<L4J> how do i enable multiverse?
<marx2k__> L4J, we just told you how
<shatrat> mjg, linuxprinting.org has a database with tons of different models and what driver to use
<marx2k__> Synaptic -> Settings/Repositories
<L4J> I'm sorry.. im confused beyond anything I know..
<L4J> Okay, I don't see anything referencing "multiverse" there.
<mjg> shatrat: I'm using the driver they suggest, but no dice...
<L4J> What should I be looking for..?
<Ademan> anyone who's using the banshee media player, the banshee website says one of the "core" plugins is internet radio, yet i don't see it, did ubuntu just leave it out of the package?
<marx2k__> L4J: its the first check box
<L4J> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Madpilot> L4J, 'non-free', I think it's labelled as. check 'community-supported' while you're there, you'll want Universe
<mjg> or...  Is there a way of running gnome's printer-config wizard from the command line?
<L4J> okay. i think i got it.
<JohnRobert> mjg:
<JohnRobert> yes
<L4J> omg. you people are so helpful.
<JohnRobert> try gnome-printer-config
<L4J> lol, some people would have already gotten frustrated with me.
<JohnRobert> L4J: being rude will get you nowhere.
<teeL> hehe
<pirothezero> lol JohnRobert
<spike723> anyone have ubuntu running diskless?  ie: root on nfs
<KenSentMe> Ademan, i think the plugin is in the option,  'Open location' from the music menu.
<L4J> i apologize for being so noobish..
<JohnRobert> L4J: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=enable+multiverse+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<JohnRobert> search query was: "enable multiverse ubuntu"
<teeL> Im gonna install ubuntu now, but im not sure if im gonna use it as a gateway with privoxy or just a print server =P
<JohnRobert> learn to use google
<Ademan> KenSentMe: hrm, but it seems every other plugin is listed in the "plugins" dialog... plus i tried opening a last.fm stream using "open location" and it died on me
<JohnRobert> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<JohnRobert> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<KenSentMe> Ademan, i'm listening to a radio stream right now, could be that last.fm isn't supported. Maybe the plugin isn't in the list because it's part of the core?
<mjg> JohnRobert: thanks
<JohnRobert> no worries
<mesut> hi,is there a workaround for intel 965 chipsets ? (Pata issue)
<Ademan> that's possible, although i think more likely i tried to open the wrong URL :-), i just followed the url in firefox, it's a page not the actual stream, my bad :-)
<Feral_Kid> I want to set up a RAID 1 on my machine... Can I do that on a running machine or do I need to do it on a fresh installation?
<KenSentMe> Ademan, check here. There is a feature request for last.fm support
<KenSentMe> Ademan, http://banshee-project.org/FeatureRequest
<VonFluffy> Ademan: i highly suggest Exaile media player
<gradin> does droping a box in a dmz bypass a nat?
<Ademan> VonFluffy: well i've been using amarok for the longest time, i just thought i'd check out banshee
<VonFluffy> Ademan: well if you are a gnome guy then exaile would fit in better
<Ademan> KenSentMe: hrm, i had a memory of using rhythmbox with last.fm and i figured maybe that was through gstreamer or something, either way that's too bad :-/
<gradin> does droping a box in a dmz bypass a nat?
<Zassenhaus> http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/24/samsung-set-to-launch-aura-r20-laptop/
<KenSentMe> !repeat | gradin
<ubotu> gradin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ademan> KenSentMe: where did you grab your internet radio from?  Since i can't use last.fm might as well find another site :-)
<Feral_Kid> gradin> That depends... Does your DMZ sit on an exposed (public) IP block?
<KenSentMe> Ademan, from the Dutch Radio 1. This is the url to the stream: mms://wm7.xs4all.nl/streamgate42
<gradin> Feral_Kid: good question...
<Ademan> thanks
<Feral_Kid> gradin> If you are DMZ is still NAT'd the answer is no... The only thing that you get is that you can use iptables, and open up all ports to the DMZ host...
<mneptok> Feral_Kid: http://www.somafm.com
<Feral_Kid> mneptok> I will listen to soma as soon as I can either A.) Remaster Trixbox or B.) see if I can get RAID 1 running on a running asterisk box... :) But I already support SOMA!!!
<rredd4> mneptok  when i run ut2004 i get this:  WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<rredd4> running demo
<cappy> rredd4: does it run though?
<rredd4> no
<cappy> rredd4: did you install your video card drivers?
<rredd4> for?
<mneptok> your video card.
<mneptok> ;)
<cappy> rredd4: put this in the terminal and paste us the output: glxinfo | grep direct
<rredd4> for ubuntu yes...
<rredd4> direct rendering: No OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<cappy> so that's a no
<mneptok> what kisd of card?
<mneptok> *kind
<rredd4> nvidia geforce 4
<rredd4> onboard
<rredd4> agp
<rredd4> not onboard
<VonFluffy> has the UNDERNET irc network crashed?
<mneptok> rredd4: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted modules && sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<mneptok> VonFluffy: Undernet seems to be up for me. although a lon of servers are claiming to be full.
<mneptok> *lot
<VonFluffy> mneptok: oh ok thanks i just got thru on another server and i cannot connect to www.undernet.org
<mneptok> website Works For Me(r)
<teeL> Im trying to install ubuntu. but and the point where i have to chose partition the "Forward" button is greyed out. What should i do?
<starkruzr> anyone know if there is an "append to existing file" redirection operator?
<mneptok> teeL: create a partition on which to install Ubuntu?
<mooey> starkruzr, >> will append
<starkruzr> awesome.
<starkruzr> thank you mooey.
<mooey> no problemo, starkruzr
<teeL> I have created a partition
<Hellevator> I would like to view the source of the coreutils.  I did apt-get source coreutils but where do I go now to view the source?
<l2s> Hi
<l2s> ANyone know how you stop ubuntu desktop 6.10 from booting into x by default?
<l2s> I would prefer if it just booted to the command line
<mooey> Hellevator, you should now have a folder called 'coreutils-$version' with the source in it
<AndrewWilliams> l2s: remove the gdm script from the relevant /etc/rc#.d folders, not sure if theres a command to quickly do it
<Hellevator> mooey lol your right, i had no idea that it would go into my home dir.
<mooey> Hellevator, it goes into the folder you run the operation from :-)
<tunganet> hey
<tunganet> how come i can't find my C drive?
<l2s> looking andre, was hoping there was a simple way of configuring it
<l2s> like a check box :)
<AndrewWilliams> aha, yes there is
<AndrewWilliams> system -> administration -> services
<l2s> nice!
<AndrewWilliams> in there untick Graphical Login Manager :)
<l2s> been looking for an hour in the manuals and google
<l2s> appreciate it
<pi_> drwxrwxrwx	17	root	root	8192		filename -> what is the number between permissions sequence and owner
<pi_> 17?
<tunganet> how come i can't find C drive?
<l2s> prob group id
<mneptok> tunganet: Linux does not have drive letters
<tunganet> but i just installed a game in c:/program files how do i find it?
<l2s> troll
<mooey> tunganet, are you using wine? if so, please look in ~/.wine/c_drive
<tunganet> where might /.wine/c_drive be located? :S
<AndrewWilliams> in your home directory
<AndrewWilliams> cd ~/.wine/
<l2s> thanks for the help andrew
<AndrewWilliams> np :)
<dee> Looking for assistance with setting up my wireless card
<l2s> would you by chance also know how to do it from teh command line
<l2s> just out of curiosity
<AndrewWilliams> i think, its update-rc.d gdm remove
<AndrewWilliams> but check the man file for update-rc.d
<debusr> how do i enable NTP to sync my machine time on xubuntu?
<mneptok> debusr: sudo aptitude install ntpd
<billy> when burning iso images, is 4.0x slow enough.  i understand some recommend 2.0x.
<mneptok> billy: the slower the better
<billy> mneptok: im sure you're right.
<dee> i looked at the wiki and got bcm43xx installed but when i tried to to run the network manager it never showed the icon in my toolbar
<teeL> anyone got an idea of what else i can run on my server =P its currently only file and printserver
<mneptok> teeL: "what else?"
<teeL> Yes.
<tunganet> hey
<tunganet> is it possible to play games under wine without having the disk in the drive?
<Hellevator> how do you make the find command descend into directories?  I tried -maxdepth but that didn't seem to do anything
<debusr> mneptok: that's it? no configs necessary?
<mneptok> debusr: only if you want to manually define NTP servers
<debusr> do i need to reboot
<Hellevator> nevermind I got it
<mjg> Hellavator: find does that anyway
<debusr> how do i setup wireless on xubuntu?
<mjg> ok I posted my printer question to
<tunganet> i dont know hwo to run the application through the terminal :(
<billy> mines is a hard game.
<debusr> i alredy have drivers and wireless tools setup
<billy> 30 sec.
<mneptok> everybody out of the pool!
<l2s> Andrew do you use blockhosts in ubuntu to prevent ssh dictionary or bruteforce attacks?
<mgsloan> mine runs them very well, yet i don't have 64bit ubuntu
<mgsloan> driver issues with the gfx
<mneptok> l2s: those are easily solved by requiring key authentication
<l2s> as in key only?
<mneptok> yup
<tunganet> hey guys
<tunganet> how do i run games without disk?
<l2s> how would one do that
<l2s> whats it called in the sshd_config?
<jo__> debusr: take network-manager from repo
<mneptok> l2s: "# Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords"
<nowhere> debusr: i can tell you, ubuntu + wireless don't go together :)
<mneptok> so, change to "no" ;)
<Agafonov> I have nvidia geforce 6150 on-board, will I have problems with amd64 distro?
<l2s> thanks mneptok
<unop> l2s,  you can hide the ssh (or anything else) server from the outside world and open up access to a requesting host using port-knocking and iptables
<debusr> how do i fix 'you are not allowe to access system configuration' error? when i click on system setting icons?
<jo__> debusr: network-manager goes well with wireless, try, its good
<debusr> jo__: i can' access them.
<debusr> can't
<jo__> debusr: cant access what?
<debusr> system settings
<unop> nowhere,  you forgor one more variable to that equation :)  nowhere + ubuntu + wireless don't go together :)
<unop> s/forgor/forgot/
<scv> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Warp4_Work> hi all
<nowhere> unop: well if you read the forums, and see how many people have troubles that can't be fixed?
<nowhere> unop: and yes, I am one of them.
<l2s> done thanks
<Warp4_Work> installed xubuntu and ubuntu on 2 workstations tonight and both of them are double-headed.  however, I can only get information to display on one monitor.  what would I need to do to enable use of the other monitor?
<unop> nowhere,  if you read windows forums, mac forums, cisco forums, etc etc .. they are all rampant with wireless issues .. it's just the state of wireless networking :)
<jo__> Warp4_Work: a good xorg.conf configuration, what video-card do you have?
<Rodya> nowhere, i am running ubuntu + wireless & it works fine
<mneptok> nowhere: 802.11x works great for me, on both desktop and laptop. but i don't make hardware decisions based on color or cool LEDs. ;)
<Ru-ku> Hey all, I need some major help. Been playing with Beryl and now I can'y display anything. I'd like to know how to close beryl, or switch back to Metacity as my WM?
<unop> nowhere,  for the most part, if you understand it and your hardware is supported, it's a small issue that can be overcome
<jo__> nowhere: my wireless works 1a in ubuntu, all i needed was network-manager, the rest forget it,
<Ru-ku> *can't
<KenSentMe> Warp4_Work, Check this thread on the forum, it explains a lot and has good answers if you have questions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<nowhere> cool so all the people that claim it works fine, which one of you is willing to help me with it?
<Ru-ku> Or even how to close Beryl down :S
<debusr> got disconnected.
<nowhere> have been trying to do it for two days, WEP works, WPA doesn't - whatever I try.
<jo__> nowhere: what ubuntu do u have?
<mneptok> nowhere: i will. our support contracts are quite reasonably priced. ;)
<alienbrain> Anybody know what happened to package php4-dbase? It was in Warty and Hoary but it was removed.
<debusr> how do i acess the system config from the gui?
<Ru-ku> Anyone even know the process name for beryl?
<mneptok> nowhere: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<jo__> nohwere: u have network-manager installed, cause it works good together with wpa-suppliant
<debusr> i get 'you are not allowed to access the system config' errors.
<nowhere> jo__: dapper but going to try edgy
<jo__> edgy is good
<Ru-ku> Please, anyone, so I can at least work on it
<nowhere> jo__: I have network-manager, for me somehow it only supports wep
<debusr> help please :(
<nowhere> no wpa options available, maybe it's the driver
<Ru-ku> Or direct me to a Beryl IRC room or something
<mneptok> Ru-ku: /join #ubuntu-effects
<nowhere> it's an rt2500 card
<mneptok> nowhere: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<jo__> nowhere: fresh install edgy, thats nice, and than network-manager-install
<Ru-ku> Cheers mneptok
<nowhere> mneptok: I already have, it only supports WEP
<mneptok> nowhere: no, it does WPA
<nowhere> mneptok: For me it doesn't
<jo__> nowhere:  wait i got link somewhere explaining the setups for wpa-support, moment svp
<mneptok> nowhere: i know because 1). i'm using it for WPA now -and- 2). i support this stuff for a living ;)
<nowhere> mneptok: Then please explain why it only lists WEP for me?
<debusr> hello....
<jo__> nowhere: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<mneptok> nowhere: what protocol does your WAP use by default?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<nowhere> I have both the network-manager-gnome and wpasupplicant
<Le-Chuck_ITA> quick question: how do I manage modules installed with module-assistant so that they get re-installed when I upgrade my kernel?
<jo__> nowhere: check out the link i gave u, cause u got to reconfigure something
<Ru-ku> mneptok: Know of any others, as that room is dead?
<nowhere> mneptok: It's a Siemens Gigaset SX551 router (also known as experia box), the network card is a Linksys wmp54g (rt2500), encryption is set as WPA2-PSK / WPA-PSK. Using Windows XP the connection works fine, if I change it to WEP it works in Ubuntu too.
<debusr> can someone tell me why i'm getting 'You are not allowed to access system configuration' when i access the system menu?
<jo__> debusr: are you logged in as admin? did u change something there previously?
<debusr> no.
<debusr> i'm a normal user.
<prom> debusr: for doing that you have to be in group admin.
<jo__> debusr: me too,,, ubuntu edgy?
<funpop> umm what was the channel again for beryl support ?
<debusr> yes
<debusr> prom: there's no such group
<nowhere> just go to #beryl , lot's of people there
<jo__> funpop: /join #beryl
<prom> debusr: then you are not on ubuntu ;)
<mneptok> nowhere: disable any authentication on that router except WPA and see wha'ppens
<prom> debusr: there most certainly is.
<debusr> there's an adm. no admin
<debusr> there's sudo too
<Sonichead> ciao a tutti
<Sonichead> ho un problema
<Sonichead> non riesco a trovare conm adept il pacchetto bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jo__> debusr: check tis out, may help you, it tells how to repair your problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1948751
<jo__> debusr: check tis out, may help you, it tells how to repair your problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1948751
<nowhere> mneptok: It's broadcasting the SSID, doesn't check for MAC addresses, options for encryption are: 1) WPA2-PSK, 2) WPA-2PSK / WPA-PSK, 3) WEP, 4) WPA2, 5) WPA2 / WPA. Option 2 is set with a keylength of 26 characters.
<mneptok> nowhere: disable any authentication on that router except WPA and see wha'ppens
<funpop> help me! i think i made something wrong: i really have problems with selecting different windows..they are all on top. if i click the title bar of a windows thats inactive, it doesnt overlay the current window..
<nowhere> I found it strange that network-manager-gnome doesn't allow me to pick WPA, even not when I try to create a new connection. Could that indicate an issue with the driver?
<mneptok> nowhere: it could. does the card support WPA?
<osfameron> nowhere: I managed to connect to WPA wireless at home over the weekend just fine with network-manager applet
<nowhere> mneptok: Using it now with WPA @ WinXP
<mneptok> nowhere: so disable any authentication on that router except WPA and see wha'ppens
<osfameron> I was quite impressed... it *looked* like Linux, but where was the wireless configuration pain? ;-)
<debusr> jo__: where are the files in xubuntu?
<nowhere> mneptok: I think nothing happens for I can't set WPA at network manager?
<Agafonov> !search amd64
<ubotu> Found: amd64, 64bit, flash64bit, amd64-#ubuntu-effects, dualboot, 64-bit
<nowhere> mneptok: But maybe things will be better for me when installing Edgy..
<Agafonov> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<CoRnJuLiOx> it looks like spellcheck in openoffice is disabled
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i re-enable it?
<CoRnJuLiOx> so that it marks the words i spell wrong
<nowhere> via preferences #openoffice for help
<the_walrus> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from Debian by replacing the apt sources with ubuntu sources?
<cry0x> the_walrus, you'll more than likely run into a dependency hell
<nowhere> CoRnJuLiOx: make that #openoffice.org
<the_walrus> Probably
<the_walrus> But with a broken collarbone, I need something to do for a week
<cry0x> lol
<cry0x> try it and find out, then tell the rest of us how it goes
<cry0x> I've never tried it but I've thought about it
<the_walrus> There's actually a page on it , linked from the howto
<the_walrus> Heh
<the_walrus> Will do
<cry0x> ubuntu's repos are much more bleeding edge than debian's stale repositories
<the_walrus> Yeah
<the_walrus> Thats the reason I'm doing it
<dorel__> when installing the php package apt-get prompts to install apache as well, is there a way to install just the php packages?
<yahya> hi what's the  equivalent of rpm -ql packagename ?
<yahya> to get list of files
<|thunder> !fuse
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<oxigen> hey, why there is no 'makemap' in repositories?
<teeL> Is it possible to get remote desktop started at the login screen?
<oxigen> i want to setup aliases like this: http://www.linux.com/guides/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap22sec179.shtml
<pihus> anyone got the beryl+white cube problem?
<pihus> is there any other way to fix this, besides downgrading?
<michup> does somebody knows good program which actually reads at loud text for linux/
<cwillu> I win!
<cwillu> multiseat!
<michup> once more it would be good if it be able to read i many languages have support for many languages im polish
* cwillu giggles
<michup> and mayby able to read the text file to mp3 file
<jo__> debusr: which files?
<Agafonov> Can I update firefox using it native update system? 500kb vs 10mb is a nice motivation...
<Tomcat_> Agafonov: Sure, it'll work somehow... but apt won't recognize the update... to make it short: Your system kind of breaks if you're not careful.
<michup> multiseat
<Agafonov> festival can speak english and some other lanuages
<Geronimo_> salut
<Geronimo_> le son de mon micro est tres ba
<harveyd> if i do $ssh-keygen -t dsa $scp id_dsa.pub host:/home/name/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Geronimo_> commen faire ? :/
<harveyd> that should be enough to create and install the key yeh?
<mneptok> !fr > Geronimo_
<jo__> debusr: still there?
<nowhere> mneptok: my edgy disk is ready, will report back on progress :)
<mneptok> Geronimo_: #ubuntu-qc, itou
<Geronimo_> The sound of my microphone is too down
<mneptok> Geronimo_: alsamixer
<harveyd> anyone know why the server wouldnt accept my key?
<peacer> hello
<hamster623> hi can i get support help here ? i am using xorg 7.1 which i compiled myself but without XGL support because it doesnt compile now i know how to compile XGL but with some errors related to mesa, which mesa version i should use to compile xgl ?
<jo__> Geronimo_: check alsamixer in terminal
<peacer> how can I transfer files via ssh? I am connected
<harveyd> use scp
<mneptok> peacer: got GNOME?
<Geronimo_> k thx
<Agafonov> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<harveyd> scp myfile myname@host.com:/place/on/server
<mneptok> Geronimo_: dr
<peacer> hmm I'm on my windowz box atm
<peacer> a simple command line?
<harveyd> pscp
<mneptok> peacer: get Filezilla
<Agafonov> http://winscp.net/
<zereb> I have a question about configuring exim4 on Ubuntu server; How can I change the IP addresses it uses to send mails? My host has 8 public addresses and it always uses the one on eth0, which is wrong
<mneptok> Filezilla > WinSCP, IMO
<gamblar> sall
<jo__> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mneptok> zereb: another host that does the forwarding, or a different interface on that box?
<mneptok> gamblar: helau
<marx71> #debian
<zereb> mneptok: A different interface on that box
<the_walrus> This was a bad idea
<TeePOG> afternoon
<mneptok> zereb: paste for you
<gamblar> ich wollte nen anderen mous them fr gnome haben, diesen habe ich (wiso auch immer) mit deisem tool installieren wollen mit der man die fensterrahmen und icons einstellen kann
<mneptok> gah
<tbf> how do I burn dvds with edgy? cdrecord just tells me to by cdrecord-pro from jrg schilling
<mneptok> !de > gamblar
<zereb> mneptok: Paste where?
<gamblar> oh sorry
<harveyd> can openssl be set to ignore keys
<harveyd> ?
<gamblar> thx
<Geronimo_> :/
<peacer> harveyd: what if I want to download a file from the machine I'm connected to?
<Geronimo_> the sound of my microphone dont work , I have up it in alsa mixer but nothing :/
<harveyd> peacer, if your local machine has a host, then scp myremotefile mylocalhost:/mylocalfile
<harveyd> if not just use a seperate session
<peacer> thanks
<Kresjah_laptop> Hey! During building of xf86-video-ati (from git), I stumble upon this issue as detailed in this bug report: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9557 . I didn't quite understand the proposed way of solving it, so I was wondering if you people could help me interpret it into a newbie friendly solution :p
<mneptok> Kresjah_laptop: if you're a newbie, why are you compiling source? ;)
<victor__> Hello?
<victor__> Anyone here who could possibly help me with a "small" problem i have?
<mneptok> not when you put "small" in quotes
<L4J> hey again
<victor__> Well, when i mean small i mean i still can usemy computer but gnome-panel keeps crashing and crashing
<victor__> What i suspet might be the problem is that i locked all the luancher icons.
<victor__> But since gnome-panel keeps crashing... I can't really unlock them. Unless there is a config file somewhere, which i havent found yet, anyone know where this is?
<hjmills> is there a gui fstab editor?
<Kresjah_laptop> mneptok: Well, I just came from windows a few weeks ago, and jumped onto ubuntu. However, due to my crappy video card, I've been suffering from day 1, and being brute forced into learning no-newbie-stuff very early :p (Mobility M1 + mach64 + dri + mesa + ubuntu = hell)
<mneptok> victor__: do you mind having to configure tha panel from scratch?
<victor__> No not really.
<victor__> I have all day :D
<mneptok> victor__: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<mneptok> Kresjah_laptop: new users should never have to compile source.
<mneptok> Kresjah_laptop: what are you trying to do? what's the goal?
<victor__> Okay
<marx71> #linuxpakistan
<mneptok> victor__: on-channel, please
<Kresjah_laptop> Getting gl to work with my ati mobility m1
<victor__> mneptok:okay
<mneptok> Kresjah_laptop: just GL? or GL accelerated compositing?
<Kresjah_laptop> For some reason (rumours of security reasons), the mesa mach64 kernel modules are not supplied with the pre-built ubuntu deb packages
<wtfgsh> sex
<Kresjah_laptop> So, I have to build them myself... and so I stressed with that for ages
<harveyd> eg@ubuntu:~$ ssh-agent sh -c 'ssh-add < /dev/null && bash'
<harveyd> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<harveyd> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Kresjah_laptop> And to build that, I needed to build drm too
<tunganet> How do i stop the lag from loading warcraft with WINE?
* mneptok pats wtfgsh onna head
<harveyd> whats up with that?
<wtfgsh> thnks
<wtfgsh> i needed a good pat
<Kresjah_laptop> With that finally done (today), I insert the mach64.ko, just to get an error message when it tries to load the module
<tunganet> How do i stop the lag from WINE?
<mneptok> wtfgsh: keep up the juvenile trolling and that pat turns into something a bit less friendly.
<Kresjah_laptop> It seems that I need to update my version of xf86-video-ati to a version compatible with the newer mesa and drm I just built
<victor__> mneptok: After i did that, what do i do next?
<Kresjah_laptop> But my intent: Mesa GLX Direct ;)
<MrMeep> Hmm
<mneptok> victor__: log in to GNOME
<MrMeep> This is a nice place.
<victor__> ahh
<victor__> mneptok: Sweet you solved the problem! I'm never going to lock all thoseluancher icons again.
* mneptok bows
<tunganet> wine lags
<tunganet> how do i fix?
<victor__> mneptok: Thank you!
<MrMeep> tunganet, nice values
<mneptok> np
<inertia> Hey, anyone have a serial for Ubuntu?
<inertia> Need a serial for Ubuntu
<tunganet> what do u mean nice values?
<inertia> someone help
<rem_> serial ?!
<inertia> need a Ubuntu serial
<victor__> serial for ubuntu?
<victor__> huh?
<MrMeep> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rem_> what do you need the serial for inertia ?
<MrMeep> Well, that didn't help.
<inertia> For Ubuntu
<inertia> Duh.
<tunganet> mr meep
<tunganet> can you help me out
<mneptok> inertia: stop trolling
<rem_> you dont need a serial to instal...its open source and free...duh
<MrMeep> mneptok, don't hate man. Just give him a serial.
<inertia> O_o
<harveyd> (ssh-askpass:6021): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  does anyone know why this would be given on a local machine?
<inertia> I'm not trolling!
<MrMeep> Its ok.
<inertia> I just need a Ubuntu key!
<gozzilla> ciao a tutti
<mneptok> MrMeep: that ice you're on is equally thin
<wtfgsh> Hi
<MrMeep> mneptok, chill man. Sheesh.
<inertia> help
<inertia> I need a Ubuntu serial
<rem_> hmm..inertia...if you explain what you need the key for that youlw help...cze obviously you dont need a key to install ubuntu ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<[SEXY_GIRL] > Can soemoen please help me
<Kresjah_laptop> So, mneptok, you seem like a busy man (probably because you also seem well-versed, so you end up getting all us newbies because of that), you shouldn't happen to have some time extra to help me out with the aforementioned issue?
<inertia> yes I do
<[SEXY_GIRL] > i have ubuntu running
<[SEXY_GIRL] > but i have some videos
<[SEXY_GIRL] > they wont play
<rem_> the ure not installing ubuntu ...
<inertia> Ubuntu key!
<inertia> I need a Ubuntu serial
<inertia> plz
<[SEXY_GIRL] > Im confused though
<[SEXY_GIRL] > i got VLC
<[SEXY_GIRL] > but
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-149-37-198.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by mneptok
<[SEXY_GIRL] > the movies wont play
<rem_> hmm..i guess its just a spam ..
<inertia> I'm not spamming
* MrMeep was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (i tried to be nice)
<[SEXY_GIRL] > whats happening?
<inertia> I just want to install Ubuntu
<[SEXY_GIRL] > inertia can youhelp me?
<inertia> But it says I need a key
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-56-241-32.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by mneptok
<[SEXY_GIRL] > I need some file help
<[SEXY_GIRL] > the key?
* inertia was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (bye)
<[SEXY_GIRL] > i can help you but do you knwo much about gettign VLC going?
<teeL> Im trying to share a folder on ubuntu now, but when i try to access it from my windows xp comp it asks for password and username. I enter it but its wrong =p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<OracleGD> FUCK
<OracleGD> d
<OracleGD> fv
<OracleGD> sdf
<OracleGD> d
<OracleGD> fds
<OracleGD> sfd
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc
<OracleGD> fds
<OracleGD> sdf
<OracleGD> sfd
<OracleGD> sfd
<OracleGD> sfd
<OracleGD> sfd
<cpk1> teeL: you try not putting anything in?
<OracleGD> dfs
<cpk1> ~ops
<OracleGD> fds
<cpk1> ~ops
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<OracleGD> dsf
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<cpk1> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<OracleGD> sd
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<OracleGD> d
<OracleGD> fs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<[SEXY_GIRL] > cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc cDc
<numist> gah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-57-92.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Hobbsee
* [SEXY_GIRL]  was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<OracleGD> I WIN
<Hobbsee> mneptok: too late
<OracleGD> I WIN
<nocturn> Hi all
<OracleGD> cDc
<cpk1> i missed twice in a row =X
<OracleGD> cDc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by Hobbsee
* OracleGD was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Hobbsee> any other morons want a going over?
<nocturn> I'm looking for an OSS issue tracking system, something light.  I looked at otrs, but it is way to much
<nocturn> Any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nysosym> what is the meaning of sabdfl?
<hjmills> is there a gui tool to edit fstab (not a text editor but somewhere where you can set the mount point and the options for devices)
<nothlit> self appointed benevolent dictator for life
<marcko> what was that?
<steel_lady> Help! I did a stupid thing, by accident I executed chmod 777 in root directory! Now upon login ubunty is crying about hobe that has unpermitted permissions. how to I make it up?
<nysosym> nothlit: thx :)
<rem_> steel press "alt" "F1" ..log in and change settings ..
<leagris> nocturn, there are many OSS IT tools out there. Maybe you can write down (not here) your requirements and look around freshmeat.net and point the ones that fit your needs and preferably thoses availables on ubuntu repos.
<tunganet> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tunganet> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<rem_> and "alt" "F5" or "F7" . to go back ..
<tunganet> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<doofus> hello kind pplz
<tunganet> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<cpk1> chmod 777 by itself wouldnt have been too bad... did you use the -R flag? that would have been very bad
<tunganet>  how do i fix that?
<nocturn> leagris: I more or less did that
<nocturn> but most come out wrong
<doofus> how do i "reclaim" my sound?
<nocturn> some are nice, but abandonned
<tunganet> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tunganet> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<nocturn> I'm looking for the bugzilla equivalent to issue tracking
<mneptok> nocturn: try Mantis
<tunganet> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tunganet> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<harveyd> I like svntrac
<doofus> how do i "reclaim" my sound?
<teeL> Im trying to share a folder on ubuntu now, but when i try to access it from my windows xp comp it asks for password and username. I enter it but its wrong
<nocturn> thanks mneptok , I'll take a look
<nothlit> teeL: you need to run smbpasswd
<leagris> yes nocturn went the simmilar conclusion 4 years ago. Either I had to change our ways of issue tracking according to the software design (bad) or I had to do significant code architecture change (bad either because of maintainability)
<nothlit> !samba | teeL
<ubotu> teeL: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<teeL> ah ok, thanks :)
<mm> hello
<nothlit> teeL: if you don't want to bother, you can change security from user to share, it'll be like regular windows xp network sharing, no passwd
<doofus> plz what it the term command to free up the sound card?
<KenSentMe> !sabdfl | nysosym
<ubotu> nysosym: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<cpk1> teeL: this is a really good samba walkthrough http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<leagris> nocturn, it ended up we where baught by another entity and they brougth us their closed source internal IT solution (IE compatible only) :(
<teeL> Ok, but im going to share a printer too. Do i need samba for that?
<nysosym> KenSentMe: thx, but i know who sabdfl is ;)
<victor__> Hmm i love the fact that ican have my laptop on for days and days without slowing it down using ubuntu :D
<CrummyGummy> Hi, anyone here implemented crash?
<nothlit> teeL: if you're sharing with windows computers, yes
<KenSentMe> nysosym, ah, ok
<victor__> And beryl looks just as smooth as it runs too :D
<teeL> nothlit: Ok, might as well install it then :) thanks
<cpk1> cups cant share with windows?
<doofus> plz what it the term command to free up the sound card?
<nocturn> leagris: that sucks...
<nocturn> I need something to track issues on the beowulf cluster I inherited
<nocturn> Just for 2 admins
<mneptok> doofus: please do not repeat questions every 2 minutes
<nocturn> Mantis looks good...
<nocturn> testing it further
<doofus> i wouldnt if i got an answer
<nothlit> teeL: cpk1 http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<leagris> nocturn, (a Wiki / Forum) should be enough for small scale tracking)
<mneptok> nocturn: i used Mantis for a while at a prior job. it works fine, if your needs are straigthforward.
<mneptok> doofus: do not repeat questions every 2 minutes. now i'm not asking.
<leagris> nocturn, the most usefull tool I had ever found inside en IT department was a Wiki :)
<Nitro-Wii> hey i thing ive got some Stacheldraht when i run azureus is show Stacheldraht in the servise list
<Nitro-Wii> think'
<Nitro-Wii> omg wtf!?
<goban> hi, in all KDE apps i get an error saying "cannot talk to klauncher" whenever i try to do anything external (im in ubuntu)
<Nitro-Wii> have you got amarok?
<Kresjah_laptop> I try again then. Anyone here who have tried building the latest xf86-video-ati?
<nocturn> leagris: I know, I wanted a wiki instead of using a word document for documenting the system...
<Kaso> Which package do i want to get a command line md5 utility
<mneptok> Kaso: md5sum is installed by default.
<Kaso> ah awesome
<Nitro-Wii> :O
<Kaso> for some reason i assumed the command would just be md5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<gordonjcp> Kaso: tab complete is your friend
<knoppix> guten morgen
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-90-226-197.ip.adam.com.au]  by mneptok
<knoppix> knnt ihr mir vll mal weiterheelfen
<knoppix> huch
<knoppix> -.-
<pseudoroot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<CrummyGummy> Hi, anyone here implemented crash in Ubuntu/Debian?
<pseudoroot> i can crash anything ;-)
<soho> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<soho> sk
<CrummyGummy> even ubuntu?
<soho> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pseudoroot> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pseudoroot> even, yes :D
<hjmills> pseudoroot, try crashing a fish then!
<tulga> I'm trying to find "find /home/user/ -name *.php -type f -print0". it found all php files. but I want use php and html files. howto change -name pattern?
<addictedtothenet> hello all ye old fathful
<addictedtothenet> faithful
<CrummyGummy> Seriously though, I've got a server that keeps crashing and I want to implement some sort of netdump. It seems crash is the answer. Has anyone here used it, or something similar.
<CrummyGummy> Or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<addictedtothenet> can anyone help me with vsftpd
<Anician> Hi, I need help with setting up an internet connection for Ubuntu.
<nowhere> Hi Anician, what kind of problems are arising on your path?
<Anician> I typed "sudo pppoeconf" at the Terminal and it asked me for my password but for some reason, I couldn't type any letters or numbers.
<CrummyGummy> addictedtothenet, and the problem is????
<hjmills> Anician, you can - they just dont appear on screen
<mneptok> tulga: sudo updatedb && locate .php .html
<Anician> oh
<tulga> mneptok: no. I need use this script. I only need pattern
<Anician> damn. Well, thanks a lot.
<addictedtothenet> well i just did a apt-get remove of proftpd and installed vsftpd and i cznt get it to connect at all
<draidis> has somebody a link with a tutorial how to install downloaded programs in ubuntu? There is only a older version in synaptic ...
<mneptok> draidis: of ... ?
<addictedtothenet> i checked the settings but its not as layed out as proftpd was n the forums
<CrummyGummy> addictedtothenet, edit the vsftpd.conf file.
<mr_grump5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7770/ anyone?
<vegiVamp> draidis: if you downloaded the .deb of the newer version, dpkg -i <debfile>
<yomm> Morning all :)
<mneptok> draidis: the rule of thumb about compiling source is "if you have to ask how, you probably shouldn't be doing it"
<vegiVamp> draidis: and hope there's no unsatisfied dependencies :-)
<addictedtothenet> yea in the proftpd file you can set the dir's and that but in the vsftpd i don't see anyting like that
<yomm> compiles from scratch :)
<addictedtothenet> and now i can't even connect at all
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-ftp-vsftpd-conf.html
<hjmills> draidis, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: why FTP and not SFTP?
<mr_grump5>  need some help->>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7770/
<draidis> hjmills: thanks, ... another guide today, ... I hope this will be the final one :)
<hjmills> draidis, this one is pretty comprehensive and seems to be recommended alot
<mneptok> mr_grump5: an mp4 *file* is not a DVD
<addictedtothenet> thanks for that guide.. but i went through the settings and where are the dir's to set aa available
<addictedtothenet> and yea that would be good sftp
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: SFTP is *way* easier to set up. and far, FAR more secure.
<mr_grump5> mneptok:i even tried to open some divx cd's still am getting same error...
<mneptok> mr_grump5: sudo aptitude install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<addictedtothenet> so i have to make seperate lists files
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<addictedtothenet> thats what i use to configure my servers
<hjmills> addictedtothenet, hooray for SSH
<addictedtothenet> i just want to have ftp access for some people that i have web space for
<mr_grump5> mneptok:i have all the codecs installed
<addictedtothenet> yea putty rules
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: why not give them accounts and encrypt their traffic?
<mneptok> mr_grump5: for what?
<addictedtothenet> i could do that.. but what about just having anyone with a given username and pass access certain files
<mr_grump5> mneptok:for playing avi
<mneptok> mr_grump5: ah, it's a permissions issue. unmaount and change permissions on the mount point
<addictedtothenet> i was using proftpd until someone told me about vsftpd
<mr_grump5> mneptok:how??
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: why would you open up such a giant security hole?
<mneptok> mr_grump5: chown anh chmod
<addictedtothenet> what do you mean
<mneptok> *and
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i have gestetner 3235 copier and printer
<krinns> isam going to move into ubuntu
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: FTP is a clear text protocol. it is highly insecure. crackers with absolutely no skills or experience can easily sniff FTP credentials.
<krinns> should that copier works on ubuntu
<krinns> any idea
<mr_grump5> mneptok:it says invalid user
<addictedtothenet> ok basically it would be good to have ftp access to different dir's for the web server accounts
<addictedtothenet> so should i hook them up with user accounts?
<addictedtothenet> and then use ssh?
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: absolutely.
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: Windows users can use PuTTY + Filezilla. OSX users Terminal.app + CyberDuck.
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: FTP is a great idea. if this is 1992. ;)
<addictedtothenet> ok.. so make new accounts for each person and then get them using putty to access the dir
<knoppix> any1 in here who can say why Linux has a prob with installing and formating SATA HD?
<knoppix> :(
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: Filezilla is the (S)FTP client for Windows i'd use
<addictedtothenet> and how would i go about making the web server see each account dir as the domain
<addictedtothenet> LOL
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: vhosts
<addictedtothenet> yea i saw that
<linxeh> knoppix: I guess because your machine has an unsupported SATA chipset or somesuch
<mr_grump5> mneptok:this is what happen when i try to play a avi file  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/
<addictedtothenet> it looks like i can say what dir that the particular domain looks at right?
<knoppix> thx for ur attention
<addictedtothenet> even if it isn't in the www
<knoppix> :
<jo_> m
<teeL> How do i mount a partition?
<addictedtothenet> well i use lighttpd
<addictedtothenet> and i know that would be easy
<mneptok> addictedtothenet: and?
<pseudoroot> !mount | teeL
<ubotu> teeL: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<addictedtothenet> damn.. why do you guys have to make it look so easy when i slave over it for hours??
<addictedtothenet> LOL
<pseudoroot> !fstab | teeL
<ubotu> teeL: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mr_grump5> mneptok:any ideas?
<teeL> There isnt any "Disks" in System -> Administration
<mneptok> mr_grump5: sudo aptitude install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<mneptok> addictedtothenet:
<mneptok> }
<mneptok> $HTTP["host"]  =~ "blah\.blah\.com" {
<mneptok> server.document-root = "/var/www/html/blah/"
<mneptok> }
<addictedtothenet> allright.. so using the lighttpd.conf i can make the dir's for certain domains to be the actuall user's home dirs and then use ssh to allow only those users
<_EXP> which would be better for ltsp server: 2x3GHz Xeon FSB800 or 2x3GHz Xeon dual core FSB677
<funpop> is a low-latency kernel improving only things like sound recording or also performance of desktop-work ?
<teeL> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<addictedtothenet> hey how do i prevent the rsa key from being auto accepted.. like when i tried to ssh to my server from another site the only thing that stopped me was the router firewall. how can i make it so only a certain key works.. so that not just anyone can connect to the sshe
<edward_> I want to have software to make my computer into a bittorrent tracker
<edward_> Cant find any
<mr_grump5> mneptok:it says cannot find gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<momal> cpk1: it says double layer and says it has 2 layers.. and I switch the size to 8.0gb from 4.4gb, but it says can't add files over 4gb when i try to add them >_<
<momal> What can burn files larger then 4gb on dual layer dvds? Seems k3b wont let me even after changing it to udf.. and nero for linux just freezes changing it to udf.
<gus> gnomebaker momal ?
<momal> gus: thanks will try it out
<sap> I just installed phpsysinfo but whenever i go to the web page i dont see the display only an option to save the phtml file what is going on?
<nowhere> mneptok: Hi again, I have now installed edgy, took care of all updates + network-manager and rebooted. It so far only seems to detect my wired connection.
<addictedtothenet> is there a ssh channel?
<shinobi2> anyone know if knoppix 5.1 have shred ?
<addictedtothenet> and thanks for the help.. it made me realize what i need to do
<funpop> how do i start the network manager from the terminal ?
<kingcobra> are there any ubuntu experts here
<pseudoroot> mr_grump5:   you need repository for restricted formats enabled for 'gstreamer-plugins-ugly'
<nowhere> sudo nm-applet if i'm correct
<momal> gus: damn.. it doesn't want to add files bigger then 4gb >_<
<funpop> yes you are thanks
<gus> jeje
<funpop> and how do i kill it again ?
<pseudoroot> !restricted | mr_grump5
<ubotu> mr_grump5: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nowhere> funpop: closing the terminal should do
<funpop> ah :D
<mr_grump5> pseudoroot:any help..i have all the codecs installed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/
<sap> I just installed phpsysinfo but whenever i go to the web page i dont see the display only an option to save the phtml file what is going on?
<pseudoroot> mr_grump5:   does avi play from hard drive?
<nowhere> sap: sounds like a question more suited for #apache
<kingcobra> nowhere can i ask u a question
<nowhere> kingcobra: sure, but I might not know the answer..
<mr_grump5> pseudoroot:i could play some divx cd's..but those created with infra recorder  cannot b played..
<mr_grump5> pseudoroot:it plays on xp..
<kingcobra> when i install edgy, it keeps freezing at 30% r so
<kingcobra> each time it gets a little farther
<kingcobra> ive done it 5 r 6 times now
<kingcobra> its got to about 50% now
<Dextorion> kingcobra: Try the alternate install cd
<pseudoroot> mr_grump5:   did you try to copy to hdd first?
<techie1> good morning all.
<nowhere> hmmm that sucks... but... I use Ubuntu for three days.
<Dextorion> kingcobra: the graphical install disk seams to have issues at times.
<kingcobra> what is the difference
<Dextorion> kingcobra: its in text mode.
<lorenz_> hello guys
<nowhere> hi there lorenz_
<Dextorion> hi lorenz_
<lorenz_> anyone there who could help me with an overheating issue?
<M_Fatih> hey
<mr_grump5> pseudoroot:it says i don't have permission to do so
<nowhere> only if you inform us about the issue lorenz_
<kingcobra> what do u mean text mode
<lorenz_> @nowhere - I'm running edgy on a ibm t60 - the laptop seems to run very hot
<lorenz_> and I am not sure if the fan is working properly
<seshomaru> hi - qtparted wont let me resize my /home partition , what gives?
<lorenz_> is there a method to check the temperature
<Dextorion> kingcobra: uhm.. as in no fancy desktop graphics to install from.
<lorenz_> or to check the fan?
<techie1> still "planning" my ubuntu install.  I have a 55.8g with 24.10 space. Windows xp is partitioned in FAT32. I want to do a dual boot Ubuntu and Windowsxp. What's the best partition program or way to do so before installing Ubuntu?
<fnf> GNOME automatically puts links to local mounted partitions in the "Computer" directory. I made a new partition and it did not show a new link, does anyone know how to update them ?
<lorenz_> did my problem description come through?
<seshomaru> fnf - did you mount the partitions?
<pseudoroot> mr_grump5:   ok : permissions for cdrom isn't something I can help with : sorry
<marshcast_> I'm having problems using ssh to get into a machine from a remote address, is there a gui (or any other way) to allow remote logins? I been serching but cant find anything that works. - I'm able to ssh into other machines, but cant get into this one - port forwarding is set to 192.168.0.2 on my router but I'm getting 'connection refused' in my term
<techie1> I would like to allocate half of my free space 12 gig to each
<fnf> seshomaru: Sure, and I've actually been wondering where GNOME store the links or the configs.
<marshcast_> can anyone offer any advice?
<kingcobra> Dextorion: u mean the installer only has no graphics but it will install a normal version with gui
<DarthLappy> techie1: As long as there is the free space there, you'll be able to use the Ubuntu installer to partition your drive.
<Vivid-DE> Hey Everybody
<joelliot> lorenz ,,, try ksensors.. it gives temperature
<gioacchino> hello
<kingcobra> i diddnt mean that in caps
<mr_grump5> could anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/
<lorenz_> thanks, joelliot
<jatt> marshcast_: have you tried with the -v flag?
<Dextorion> kingcobra: yup.
<gioacchino> I have a bid problem with samba server
<biglibigli> each time i login i must to change my keyboard layout ,, some key kike space-bar and "s" will not work
<jatt> marshcast_: to see what's going on...
<Vivid-DE> is anyone of you familiar with Kerberos, Winbindd and Samba??
<kingcobra> great thanx
<techie1> <DarthLappy>which program does Ubuntu uses for that. I thought I had to repartition first before adding Ubuntu.
<fnf> seshomaru: I've installed Ubuntu Edgy several times for my friends, a couple of time GNOME does not show all available local partitions and I have no idea.
<marshcast_> to get in, jatt? no - i will though (thast's just what i'm after - thanks jatt
<Vivid-DE> I just want to know, if the password of an user will be tranfered in a clear text??
<grindar> hey, can anyone help me with installing libpcap >0.9?
<M_Fatih> i have a big problem with my X, i can't login with any user, my root's X is working but i can't login X from user.   when i try to login X with user, kdm restarts.. i have this problem since i tried to setup 23" lcd's true resolution..
<Dextorion> kingcobra: might have to install the package ubuntu-desktop.   Im not sure.  I would read upon that first off.
<edward_> I need to host a bit torrent tracker on my ocmputer
<edward_> How do I do that
<teeL> When i tried to mount a partition with diskmounter it said: "No usable windows/mac partitions found". Does it matter which filesystem i use?
<seshomaru> fnf - ext3 partitions?
<fnf> seshomaru: On the other hand, do you know how to make one or some links /vanished/ ?
<techie1> <DarthLappy>keep in mind that now out of my 55.8 gig 30 or so already have been used by xp pro. I need to do a one hardrive dualbott and repartition my drive to accomodate ubuntu
<fnf> seshomaru: Linux is not new to me, all that stuff I've checked.
<seshomaru> fnf sorry
<mr_grump5> any 1 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/
<fnf> seshomaru: Thanks anyway.
<marshcast_> jatt - it says it's refused at the router, but I've set port forwardiong on port 22 to 192.168.0.2 (the hard wired box I'm chatting from now) - am confused. is there anything else i should do on the router?
<lorenz_> guys, I need your help with me ibm t60 - it seems to run hot, I cannot access the sensors using lm-sensors or ksensors!
<seshomaru> fnf i use dapper and never had a problem...
<marshcast_> jatt - can you see my ip address from there? do I have the right one? I'm not doing anything stupid am I?
<metal03> hi everyone!  How do I empty trash as root? (Stuff in it can't be deleted)
<pseudoroot> teeL:   it shouldn't matter - what does "df -h" say? ... paste output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fnf> seshomaru: I just tried the Desktop version of Feisty, this sounds like a GNOME's bug. Anyway, I haven't understood how/where GNOME stores those settings. They don't seem to be in gconf.
<mr_grump5> need help withe respect to permissions for accessing cd's
<fnf> seshomaru: I only used the server versions so far.
<lorenz_> please anyone help: how can I check the temperatur on my laptop
<lorenz_> lm-sensors and ksensors won't work
<knoppix> #stophiphop
<costal79> Hello everybody
<Dextorion> kingcobra: but thats afterwards anyway.  You can install alternate cd first, and get a gnome desktop to work from.
<hjmills> how do i mount a fat 32 windows partition from a usb hard drive as writeable
<seshomaru> fnf good luck , im actually trying to get away from ubuntu , not stable enough for me..
<costal79> I'm looking for some software to design databases and generate sql code from the application like visio or DataArquitect also the software should run over linux
<costal79> do you know some software ?
<kingcobra> ok thanx very much dex
<costal79> dia it's very limited
<Dextorion> kingcobra: your welcome.
<teeL> pseudoroot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7780/
<grindar> can anyone help me with libpcap? the repositories only go up to 0.8 and I followed directions to configure and make 0.9.4, but it doesn't seem to be working...
<costal79> and also I've checked many other software and I can't find a nice solution
<thomax> costal79: sqlcode maybe with phpmyadmin?
<marshcast> can anyone teel me if I have to do anything more than set port forwarding on port 22 to my server to get an ssh connection?
<gioacchino> help me please I have a big problem with samba server!
<kingcobra> sesho: what are u tryin 2 get into instead
<fnf> seshomaru: The apps might not be stable since they're updated quite frequently. But the kernel is rock solid, and all Linux distros are all as stable as each other.
<lorenz_> help! laptop overheats - how can I check temp?
<costal79> yep but I'm looking some software like Visio I have to design a very big database and it easier if I can see the tables and the relationship
<hjmills> lorenz_, just run a hoover over the vents
<costal79> but I don't want to use Visio or another software in windows
<fnf> seshomaru: Unless you're mentioning the desktop versions, which have been patched.
<pseudoroot> teeL:   you have one hard drive? how many partitions / what filesystems?
<mr_grump5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/
<lorenz_> hjmills, that's not it
<lorenz_> it's brand new, worked 3 days ago under windows
<nowhere> I'm trying to folow this howto ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo ) for getting my wireless working, Under Edgy it wants me to set "wpa-driver madwifi" where I have to replace madwifi with my own driver and interface. I'm using Linksys WMP54G V4 (rt2500), what do I put in?
<seshomaru> fnf -desktop yes  and for me its the aps that count so i'm going debian..
<marshcast> and is the port forwarding under the 'firewll rules'? or should I set it up under 'services'?
<fnf> seshomaru: Fair enough :) some people prefer living in the edge though.
<lorenz_> any other suggestions how to check if the fan works?
<lorenz_> ksensors and lm-sensors give me errors!
<teeL> pseudoroot: Yeah, one harddrive. 3 Partitions. 2 ext3 and one linux-swap. The problem is that i dont know how to mount it =p
<seshomaru> fnf i lived on the edge when i was 16....good luck with your gnome problem,,,,,,
<ToXedVirus> i formatted a partition, put an entry into fstab, the mounting of the partitions works, but no icon appears on the desktop (gnome user)... does anyone know, where i have to add some 'configurations' so that the icon would appear on the desktop?
<grindar> ah well, guess I'll try again later. Getting off work :)
<fnf> seshomaru: Not quite a problem if I knew where the setting is stored. That's becoming irritating though.
<lorenz_> I'm gonna have to ask again - no one knows how I can check if my fan works?
<lorenz_> not just by looking
<fnf> seshomaru: The last resort would be digging the code.
<lorenz_> in the laptop
<grindar> wait for it to definitely overheat and listen for it?
<M_Fatih> i have a big problem with my X, i can login with root but i cant login with any user, http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=421 this is my xorg log.. i can't understand this :( i tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. and it not worked..
<lorenz_> nothing better I can do?
<costal79> If your fan is not working probably the lap is going to be freeze after a few minutes of turn on
<rael> hi, can someone please tell me what e-mail program I would need to set up a hotmail account through?
<grindar> my lappy doesn't have an internal sensor that I know of, except for the freezing.
<IdleOne> rael, you have evolutiom installed by default
<costal79> with any user ? even with a new user recently added ?
<IdleOne> evolution
<pseudoroot> teeL:   what version of ubuntu?
<rael> yes i do...
<teeL> pseudoroot: 6.10. I installed it today
<marshcast> no-one can help me a little with a router/ssh problem? I'm sure it's an easy one! I've set port forwarding on my router, but ssh -v saysConnection-refused at 213.48.21.251 - and that is definately the right address?!
<rael> but how do i link that to my hotmail account?
<costal79> I think that your fan is damaged
<rael> cause in outlook you have an option for an "http" account,but in evolution you dont...
<pseudoroot> teeL:   for some reason there is only one partition. detected .. "/dev/sda1" (nevermind swap for now) ... you can't mount a partition that isn't in /dev ... I'm not familiar with that problem, but searching for info
<IdleOne> rael, not certain but probable something like Accounts>prefferences>new acount
<marshcast> any offers will be greatly recieved as I'm just going round in circles with google & man pages (and a bit noob - so man pages are a bit confusing :(
<rael> ye but it doesnt have the option i need, so i was wondering if anyone knew of a program that does...
<teeL> pseudoroot: Hmm ok. I made the partition after i installed ubuntu if that have anything to say..
<marshcast> any offers will be greatly recieved as I'm just going round in circles with google & man pages (and a bit noob - so man pages are a bit confusing :(
<prem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/  any one??
<IdleOne> rael, gmail lets you check mail from other services
<rael> so does yahoo, but i have a hotmail account and cant afford to change it
<bimberi> !hotway | rael
<ubotu> rael: hotway: pop3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 176 kB
<costal79> could you explain a little more about your problem marshcast ?
<rael> hotway?
<prem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7776/
<costal79> very nice program
<rael> how do i use hotway?
<pseudoroot> teeL:  yes. have you rebooted since adding it/
<IdleOne> rael, istall hotway using synaptic
<IdleOne> install
<IdleOne> errrr changing keyboard this thing is making me crazy
<teeL> pseudoroot: No =p
<IdleOne> there 
<pseudoroot> teeL:   maybe you should try that first... then it might be auto detected and give you somehting to mount
<rael> is there a site i can go to with instructions to do that?
<marshcast> costal79, - I'm trying to ssh into a machine - can get into other machines, but am unable to make a connection to this one. I'm trying to get in accross the web to lounge@213.48.21.251, but the 'connection refused' message is coming up. if I -v then it says it's at 213.48.21.251, which leads me to believe it's the router. Port forwarding is set, however, to 192.168.0.2 (the server), but I cant get through...
<costal79> hotway + ubuntu in google
<costal79> the first page
<qos> hey guys ...
<teeL> pseudoroot: Ok, ill try now =)
<pseudoroot> teeL:   :)
<marshcast> costal79, I'm after finding out what else I could/should set to get past the router or even to find out if my thoughts are correct and it is the router..?
<qos> there is a console command which always returns 3 lines ... but i only want to save the last line in a variable. how to do this via bash?
<marshcast> costal79, am running edgy on both machines
<IdleOne> rael, are you using ubuntu? go to Systems>Administration>Synaptic Package manager , search for hotway and install it ( if you dont see it in there you need to enable Universe ) COME BACK HERE AND TYPE !UNIVERSE AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS UBOTU GIVES YOU
<costal79> sorry :P
<IdleOne> sorry caps
<Jego_Off375> hello @all
<rael> thanks so much...
<rael> will try that
<epignosis> I just checked for upgrades with the upgrade manager and got the following message:
<epignosis> Not all updates can be installed. Run a distribution upgrade, to install as many updates as possible. This can be caused by an uncompleted upgrade, unofficial software packages, or by running a development version. I have been running 7.04 for a week now
<bimberi> qos: something like:   var = "`command | tail -1`"
<qos> bimberi, thanks will try it :)
<Repelstiltje> could anyone recommend an USB external hard drive that works good on both windows and ubuntu?
<IdleOne> epignosis, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade see what it gives you
<rulus> Repelstiltje: every hard drive will work with ubuntu
<costal79> marshcast do you have something like this ? ComputerA ---ssh --> Internet <---ComputerB--- ?
<Repelstiltje> k, thanks
<ToXedVirus> ok thanks for the help, a reboot has solved my problem, pretty WINDOWS LIKE
<costal79> Where are you put the forward rule to the port 22 ?
<teeL> pseudoroot: Its still the same. In information it says: Status: Not mounted
<epignosis> thanks, i think its doing the upgrades
<IdleOne> np
<marshcast> costal79, i'm not sure - I'd say i'm trying to A---ssh --> Internet --> router--> B - but I could be splitting hairs there...
<epignosis> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> epignosis, your welcome
<pseudoroot> teeL:   you now have "/dev/sda2" or similar?
<costal79> are you tried a $telnet 213.48.21.251 22 ?
<costal79> just to know it the port it's open
<pseudoroot> teeL:   in /dev ...
<marshcast> costal79, ssh -v says 213.48.21.251 port 22: connection refused. i take it that means it's getting stopped at the router just before B?
<Jego_Off375> ehm sry first for my bad englisch but your here my last chance with my big problem :-(, i use xubuntu and this delete files without a trash yet i delete some files they was really important for me i hope its not too late to recover them. I use ext2 and has the programm "recover" but i dont know to use this thx for help
<costal79> ok
<marshcast> i will...
<hjmills> Jego_Off375, what were the files called?
<costal79> do you have access to the router ?
<tom47> Jego_Off375: have you tried #ubuntu-de
<IdleOne> Jego_Off375, look in ~./Trash see if the files are there and then move them back to /home/
<costal79> so you have something like this ? Router with ip 213.48.21.251 ----- SSH Machine 192.168.something ?
<Jego_Off375> what du you mean hjmills called i dont understand <--bad englisch :-(
<IdleOne> Jego_Off375, Filename.***???/
<teeL> pseudoroot: I got some files in /dev/ called sda sda1 sda2 sda3
<marshcast> costal79, yes - i have everything here in front of me - i'm connecting from AND to 213.48.21.251 but via the web (if that makes sense.
<Jego_Off375> oh video2brain mega pack
<costal79> you can use mc "The midnight commander" for recovery
<Jego_Off375> and a .trash i dont find
<marshcast> costal79, yes 213.48.21.251 router. ssh-ing to 192.168.0.2 - and yes I have access to the router - phisically and through my browser
<Jego_Off375> mc runs and now i find the trash but there not the files
<marshcast> costal - me? midnight comm?
<costal79> it is very friendly or you can use helix live cd
<costal79> hahah ok
<pseudoroot> teeL:   "sudo fdisk -l"  --> pastebin
<Jego_Off375> i go to #ubuntu-de its better for me and your i think thx for help
<costal79> I understand which mark and router model ?
<nowhere> Is it even possible to get wireless working with Linksys wmp54g, edgy, and wpa-psk!?
<comosicus> hy
<teeL> pseudoroot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7781/
<comosicus> i need help with gaim mess
<marshcast> netgear DG834PN - i have inbound services set to enable ssh - Action: allow always - 192.168.0.2 - WAN users: any - log: always.
<pseudoroot> teeL:   ok, now pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<comosicus> i'm trying to acces a id of messenger yahoo in spain and gaim told me that the language is not suported
<comosicus> what can i do
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> any one owrks on filemaker
<marshcast> costal79, netgear DG834PN - i have inbound services set to enable ssh - Action: allow always - 192.168.0.2 - WAN users: any - log: always.
<teeL> pseudoroot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7782/
<comosicus> somebody help me
<comosicus> pls
<Xif> Hi. Anyone knows how to install PyDSH on Ubuntu Edgy?
<comosicus> i'm trying to acces a id of messenger yahoo in spain and gaim told me that the language is not suported
<pseudoroot> teeL:   "sudo mkdir /media/<partition-name-here>" ... name partition like "data" or whatever you want
<costal79> wait a minute marshcast
<marshcast> ok - thanks costal79
<teeL> pseudoroot: ok done
<bullgard1> What is the difference between Ubiquity and Debian Etch Installer?
<pseudoroot> teeL:   next, "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<tom47> comosicus you may get a better response in /join #ubuntu-es
<comosicus> k
<teeL> pseudoroot: done =P
<Toma-> isnt there another music score editor in the repos apart from rosegarden?
<pseudoroot> teeL:   ok, hold one minute
<netcrash> Hello , I have installed the proprietary drivers but after every reboot the module or something fails to boot. any tips ?
<teeL> pseudoroot: Hehe ok
<waspius> hello.does someone know how i can configure my touchpad so that scrolling can work and that tapping works??
<marshcast> costal79, I have noticed that, although the router is set to log any port 22 forwarding, there are no log entries saying that it was dropped (or any other entries approriate)...
<marshcast> costal79, could that mean it's my provider?
<waspius> anyone?
<steel_lady> please I need help to resolve some small things and nobody is paying attention to me!
<costal79> I don't think so
<costal79> let's try this
<Toma-> steel_lady: whats up?
<costal79> configure instead a forwarding rule
<costal79> a dmz server
<costal79> in your modem
<stratusfear> what's your problem steel_lady?
<nowhere> how can i extract an .exe file with ubuntu?
<Toma-> nowhere: if its a zip/exe you can use unzip
<gordonjcp> nowhere: depends what it's compressed with
<costal79> Main Menu--> Advanced --> Wan Setup link
<gordonjcp> nowhere: as Toma- says, it might be a zip.  It might also be an lha
<costal79> Select the default DMZ Server
<nowhere> gordonjcp: I have no idea, it's a driver, need .inf file out of it for ndiswrapper.
<costal79> Then put the ip address of your server
<steel_lady> Toma- 2 small things: first I accidentaly did chmod 777 in root instead in a folder so it is complaining about home permissions upon login. second. I nstalled nedit and it is not on the menu
<costal79> click apply and reboot the modem
<gordonjcp> nowhere: try zip first
<marshcast> costal79, - sounds complicated... go on - oh - I'm adsl - could that be a problem?
<costal79> it's very easy
<pseudoroot> add to fstab: "/dev/sda3 /media/<the-name-you-gave> ext3 auto defaults 0 1"
<nowhere> gordonjcp: Open with other application? And then?
<pseudoroot> teeL:    ^
<Xif> Any recommended distributed shell for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> nowhere: I don't know what you mean
<marshcast> costal79, dmz? i cant find any dmz reference in the modem/router
<teeL> pseudoroot: ok, lets see
<nowhere> gordonjcp: Well there is an unpacker available no?
<Toma-> steel_lady: are you using gnome?
<costal79> under the Main Menu
<steel_lady> Toma- yes
<gordonjcp> nowhere: uhm, you could save it and unzip it
<costal79> under Advanced
<costal79> click the Wan Setup link
<nowhere> gordonjcp: Ok, how do I unzip it?
<pseudoroot> teeL:   make that "/dev/sda3 /media/<the-name-you-gave> ext3 auto defaults 0 2"
<gordonjcp> nowhere: you probably want someone who knows specifically Ubuntu better than I do for the "nice" way, but I usually just use unzip FILE at the command line
<nowhere> ok thanks gordonjcp, will try
<gordonjcp> you could put it on the desktop and try double-clicking it, a file extractor should have a go at it
<pseudoroot> teeL:    after editing, save fstab, then > "sudo mount -a"
<nowhere> gordonjcp: No it gives just cannot open error..
<hadi> hi
<Toma-> steel_lady: i think youll want 222 for /root, and you can add menu items with alacarte i think
<nowhere> gordonjcp: Or I rename it to .zip?
<gordonjcp> nowhere: try it
<nowhere> no that didn't work
<steel_lady> Toma- I am blonde, how to set it for home and root and what is alacarte?
<stratusfear> nowhere what are you trying to install
<stratusfear> ?
<marshcast> costal79, ok found it - the server being the hardwired machine, i take it...
<costal79> you should put the ip address 192.168.something
<nowhere> stratusfear: Trying to get wireless network running for three days now... Giving ndiswrapper a go... Gordonjcp: the unzip command worked, I got the .inf file I needed :)
<Toma-> steel_lady: i dont care if youre blonde or bald :) do you change the permissions recursivly? as in 'chmod -r' ???
<almimoni> any body know program better than istanbul, teel me.
<steel_lady> Toma- I did it recursively
<Toma-> steel_lady: damn.
<zumbi77> need some help with the multimedia codecs. Installed everything according to ubuntuguide.org, but there are still some videos I can't see. Any ideas?
<pseudoroot> !restricted | zumbi77
<ubotu> zumbi77: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nowhere> I'm really unhappy with my wireless network card, it has cost me a lot and it's a paint or maybe even impossible to use with Ubuntu and WPA...
<costal79> perhaps you can use automatix
<steel_lady> Toma- actually I am not sure if I did that in root or only in my home
<steel_lady> it can be only in home
<costal79> so whats up marshcast ?
<pseudoroot> still there teeL ?
<Toma-> steel_lady: ok, well you didnt change any ownership stuff did you?
<teeL> pseudoroot: I have to be root to save it. But when i try to login as root it says: System administrator is not allowed to login from this screen
<marshcast> costal79, am still looking for the reboot modem button!! (feel pretty useless :/
<marshcast> power cable should do it, eh costal79 ?
<pseudoroot> teeL:   "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" should ask for password and allow you root access
<Toma-> steel_lady: in anycase, you should have 'chmod -r 755 /home/dir'
<costal79> jajajajajjaja
<zumbi77> Ubotu - thanks for the advice. But I think all the packages are installed. I'm wondering if there is a problem with the way firefox handles them. Do I need to configure something?
<jo_> Toma-: just want to thank you for the hint of yesterday to set echo 1024..blabla..max-user-freq,,,i set this in syscftl and compiled mplayer and now dvd-playback is nice, thanks for your inspiration, ciao
<costal79> so ?
<costal79> so ?
<costal79> so ?
<Toma-> jo_: good stuff :)
<stratusfear> nowhere what wireless network card do you got?
<Toma-> costal79: would you please stop spamming?
<coolbone> <-- n00b
<nowhere> stratusfear: it's a linksys wmp54g / rt2500
* coolbone waves to all
<steel_lady> Toma- if I do it now, will it have unwanted effect over some files? and how to execute nedit?
<qos> exit
<stratusfear> nowhere ok
<IdleOne> hello coolbone
<coolbone> hi :)
<coolbone> so, i was in wallmart a couple weeks ago... and crossed paths with an old friend...
<Toma-> steel_lady: lets sort the big problem before nedit. and yes, itll make your executables in /home not run. BUT you shouldnt really have anything executable in there anyway
<coolbone> we got to talkin about computers and the topic of linux came up... and he says 'you should try out ubuntu'
<jo_> nowhere: did network-manager not work for you?
<IdleOne> coolbone, Im sure it is very interesting but this is a support channel if you have any questions about ubuntu thats great if you want to just chat about it then please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nowhere> jo_: I'm afraid not, but it is installed... If you are willing to check with me?
<coolbone> was hopin if i trolled here a bit i might catch up on some lingo and commands that i had forgotten
<coolbone> although i do have a question that is on topic :)
<shinobi2> which is the first release of ubuntu to support sata drives
<shinobi2> ?
<jo_> nowhere: some questions: you are running ubuntu 6.10? or xubuntu? are you running beryl?
<IdleOne> coolbone, thats cool you are more then welcome to sit and watch but dont troll 
<steel_lady> Toma- how will it affect opening and deliting txt and multimedia?
<teeL> pseudoroot Ok, i have done it now. do i have to restart?
<edward_> Can some 1 ping  24.202.252.160 and tell me the results?
<Toma-> steel_lady: theyll all be read/write able by you.
<nowhere> jo_: I have tried with 6.0.6, but no luck there, so I installed 6.10 (ubuntu) No beryl.
<pseudoroot> teeL:   no, "sudo mount -a"
<coolbone> was hoping someone could recomend a good page taht i might refresh this old mind on apache/php5/mysql.... i already installed with apt-get. but the httpd.conf is empty.....
<IdleOne> !lamp | coolbone
<ubotu> coolbone: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<teeL> pseudoroot: I have done that too..
<edward_> Can some 1 ping  24.202.252.160 and tell me the results?
<Toma-> edward_: packetloss here. but then again, im behind alot of defense
<edward_> ok
<edward_> thanks
<jo_> nowhere: good, lets see, does it work in generall, ? can you see the applet on gnome-panel?
<pseudoroot> teeL:   that sucka better be mounted now :(
<teeL> pseudoroot: yeah =P
<coolbone> ty :)
<nowhere> nowhere: Yeah, it shows my wired connection.
<teeL> pseudoroot: But do i have to restart?
<Askar> Hi!!! I really need help with this weird prolem!! I cant write the letter B on my keyoard :O
<jo_> nowhere: good, so it asked you for keyring-password?
<Askar> what can I do?
<Zero9983> how to install cpkg?
<Toma-> i always get sidetracked from work because of this channel :)
<steel_lady> Toma- chmod: cannot access `755': No such file or directory
<pseudoroot> teeL:   no, after "mount -a" it should be mounted...
<nowhere> jo_: No, it only sits there showing the wired connection. No option for creating a new one like it did with 6.0.6.
<netcrash> Hello , I have installed the proprietary drivers but after every reboot the gdm session fails and the module is not loaded and I have to reinstall it so it will work . any tips ?
<Toma-> steel_lady: sorry 'chmod -r 755 ~'
<jo_> nowhere: aha
<teeL> pseudoroot: damn, its not mounted >.<
<jo_> nowhere: just a moment
<pseudoroot> grrrrr
<Toma-> netcrash: did you run depmod?
<pseudoroot> teeL:   "df -h" ?
<teeL> pseudoroot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7790/ fstab
<Zero9983> how to install cpkg?
<steel_lady> Toma- it is the same
<zyth> Can anyone download the linux flash play from macromedia? it just keeps timing out for me.... very annoying
<marshcast> costal79, hi - am back - sorry - all went a bnit wierd then..
<teeL> pseudoroot: df -h is the same as last time..
<genti> hello everybody - installed xgl but i get a cube with 4 blank sides and 2 emerald logos
<pseudoroot> teeL:   remove the "#" in front...
<Zero9983> zyth: go www.adobe.com download and install
<Toma-> steel_lady: try a capital R
<marshcast> I've rebooted modem - have dmz set to 192.168.0.2
<genti> any suggestions
<marshcast> I've rebooted modem - have dmz set to 192.168.0.2, costal79 `
<jo_> nowhere: so, when you left-klick on applet it shows u wireless-networks? is there one without wpa that you could connect to??
<zyth> Zero9983, like I just said, it wont download.  It times out.
<teeL> pseudoroot: Hm ok, i did that first. but i got some error. i'll try again
<steel_lady> Toma- it worked
<nowhere> jo_: No it only shows my wired connections. With dapper, using WEP, it worked without a problem.
<teeL> pseudoroot: Line 11 in etc/fstab is bad
<steel_lady> Toma- now how to put nedit on the menu?
<nowhere> jo_: Didn't need network manager or anything.
<Zero9983> zyth: download tar.gz and install how come time out ?
<zyth> Zero9983, I *CANT* download the tar.gz, it TIMES OUT.
<zyth> Zero9983, can YOU dl the tar.gz from adobe's site?
<Zero9983> zyth:  yes
<stratusfear> zyth download it from yours repositores
<Zero9983> already installed
<jo_> nowhere: strange thing, but there are issues, one moment
<pseudoroot> teeL:   if another error, make sure the directory "/media/data" exists, and try changing the "2" at the end to "0"
<zyth> Zero9983, you went just now and it worked?
<Toma-> steel_lady: press alt-F2 and run 'alacarte'
<costal79> is it working ?
<zyth> stratusfear, the repos dl it from adobe
<marshcast> costal79, no
<costal79> no ?
<marshcast> no :(
<zyth> stratusfear, if I apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, it tries to dl from fpdownload.adobe.com and times out
<Askar> can anyone help me? :(
<Toma-> steel_lady: then chose a place to put it, and click 'new item'
<marshcast> not for ssh or telnet, costal79
<jo_> nowhere: http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ#head-e582d3ca18b009e34ee1a04421409292e3bdcc0b
<steel_lady> Toma- i did
<stratusfear> zyth ok
<costal79> the service in the local machine is working ?
<marshcast> telnet says 'unable to connect to remote host: connection refused'
<marshcast> costal79, dont know - how do I check it?
<costal79> I mean in the ssh server you can do ssh user@192.168.somethin  ?
<Toma-> steel_lady: in command put 'nedit' and same in the name and click the "No Icon" bit and choose an appropriate icon
<costal79> in the server
<[KSA] HsM> hi guys
<pradeep> zyth, I'll see if i can mirror for you ...
<zyth> pradeep, thnx :)
<teeL> pseudoroot: I know it exists and when i change it to 0 i still get the same error..
<Zero9983> zyth: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW download and install ur self if apt-get dont work
<steel_lady> Toma- never mind the icon, I browsed for executable, now I will see if it works
<marshcast> costal79, i can ssh 127.0.0.1, if that's what you mean - thats ok
<jo_> nowhere: hey stupid question, did you reboot after installing?
<Toma-> steel_lady: great.
<zyth> Zero9983, for the love of god man, THE DOWNLOAD TIMES OUT.
<steel_lady> Toma- it does not work
<zyth> I said it like 4 times
<[KSA] HsM> anybody know where can i get a good sources list :)
<zyth> oi
<Lynoure> I'm stuck trying to get local dirvish work. I keep getting client undefined thought  /bank/vault/dirvish/default.conf has client: just fine
<Toma-> zyth: try again later?
<zyth> Toma-, later sucks. lol
<nowhere> jo_: Yeah, I think I'm just lost... Have tried so many things...
<marshcast> costal79, but cant ssh lounge@213.48.21.251 from server to server
<Zero9983> zyth: but how come i can ownload
<Toma-> zyth: send adobe a complaint :)
<costal79> marshcast
<marshcast> costal79,
<costal79> is it working
<costal79> right know
<costal79> because I can reach and connect to your server
<A-L-A-R-M> hello. does the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse (repo) include also deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted . or they are 2 completely different things ?
<Toma-> steel_lady: whats the error?
<zyth> Zero9983, I dont freaking know.  Thats wwhy I was asking on here if anyone could dl from adobe, so I could see if it was adobe or my net connection
<marshcast> costal79, no - cannot get a connection - but can with ssh 127.0.0.1
<costal79> 213.48.21.251
<A-L-A-R-M> i mean, would the 'restricted' exclude some packages ?
<costal79> this is your ip address ?
<marshcast> costal79, from this server ssh 213.48.21.251 fails - connection refused :(
<steel_lady> Toma- no error just no effect. maybe something is wrong with installation, I didn't still to manage to run it anyhow
<costal79> the server is answer SSH 2.) Debian5Ubuntu1
<Toma-> zyth: sadly, that package can only download from adobe. its their crappy EULA in all its glory
<marshcast> yep. thats what the router tells me - and xchat tells me too
<IdleOne> zyth, it is probably adobe wait a couple hours then try again
<marshcast> yep. thats what the router tells me - and xchat tells me too, costal79
<costal79> it is working
<Toma-> steel_lady: try running it from a terminal. (applications > acessories > terminal)
<costal79> there is something else but in the another side
<edward_> Can some 1 ping  24.202.252.160 and tell me the results?
<costal79> if you want to check it
<costal79> perhaps you can give a temporal account in your server
<marshcast> costal79, and ifconfig tells me I'm connected to 192.168.0.1 - and thats the address I put in the dmz entry in WAN settings
<costal79> and I'll show you that i can connect
<costal79> it is working
<marshcast> costal79, you can get in?
<Toma-> zyth: if you must... http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<costal79> i can see the SSH service
<pseudoroot> teeL:   see if this gives a verbose error message: "sudo mount ext3 /dev/sda3 /media/data"
<gioacchino> cna you trasfer to me a working samba.conf ??
<costal79> of course i can't connect because I don't have a user in your server
<walrus> how do i know my env variables on ubuntu ??
<marshcast> costal79, i can't >:(
<Toma-> zyth: just install it with your user to .mozilla/plugins/
<nowhere> jo_: I could put my router back on WEP and see if from there we can find out more?
<jo_> nowhere: the strange thing is: before i had lots of trouble and nothing worked, so i installed my system from the scratch, now i have it running without problems also installation was 1a... but i'm sure there is a normal way of doing this...
<steel_lady> Toma- I suppose I have to find first where is it installed
<Toma-> walrus: type 'env'
<marshcast> costal79,  but it is telling me it'srefused on the way in
<pseudoroot> teeL:   or rather "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/data"
<Toma-> steel_lady: you didnt install it with apt-get or synaptic?
<jo_> nowhere: yeah, give it a try
<costal79> what are you doing ?
<steel_lady> Toma- through synaptic
<nowhere> jo_: Yeah but I have reinstalled ubuntu 4 times now to clean up the mess and start over with the next guide :)
<marshcast> costal79, I'm trying to ssh to this server. but no joy
<Toma-> steel_lady: yeh, just open up a terminal and run 'nedit'
<costal79> you have this scheme MachineA(Mi machine) ----Internet ------Router----DMZ Server
<marshcast> costal79, from either the server OR a wireless laptop here.
<costal79> I'm doing this and it is working
<walrus> Toma-, thx :):)
<nothlit> nowhere: don't use random guides on the net/forums and you won't have a mess to clean up :P
<costal79> I have a valid ip address
<nowhere> nothlit: Thanks.
<costal79> tell me the ip address of your laptop please
<steel_lady> Toma- X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<steel_lady>   Major opcode of failed request:  70 (X_PolyFillRectangle)
<steel_lady>   Serial number of failed request:  310
<steel_lady>   Current serial number in output stream:  320
<nothlit> !pastebin | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marshcast> costal79, sorry - maybe i dont understand - you can see my ssh using ssh?
<costal79> yep
<jo_> nowhere: do you make backups? thats what i do now, when things are getting messeed up and i want spare time, i get the clean version from the past and zip, all ok, tip: /home should be on another partition... ok, lets try this nm with wep?
<steel_lady> nothlit there are just 4 lines
<costal79> your server is answer me
<Toma-> steel_lady: plz dont paste like that again. looks like you need to disable composite to make it work, me thinks.
<marshcast> costal79, on this network? 192.168.0.28
<costal79> I'm doing something like this
<costal79> ssh ivan@213.48.21.251
<teeL> pseudoroot: WOW, the last one worked! :D Can i marry you?
<costal79> and ask me for a password
<pseudoroot> teeL:   JOY!!!!!!
<costal79> if you want to do the same and your lap has and ip address like this 192.168.x.x
<costal79> it doesn't work
<pradeep> zyth, http://haze.clans.net/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<costal79> because you are on the same network
<teeL> pseudoroot: Finally! :D Thank you so much! :D
<marshcast> ssh marshcast@192.168.0.28
<steel_lady> Toma- I gon't understand anything
<zyth> pradeep, thanks!
<pradeep> zyth, :)
<pseudoroot> teeL:   i must be missing something about that fstab entry.... maybe someone else can help ... or google
<Toma-> steel_lady: ok.... justa  moment.
<costal79> mm it's ok
<marshcast> costal79, yes - i can get to the laptop from the server using 192.168 adress
<pseudoroot> teeL:   you're welcome, glad we got somewhere at least :)
<teeL> pseudoroot: Hehe yea :D
<marshcast> costal79, but not via the internet (213.48 address)
<costal79> nop
<costal79> you need try in another place
<Toma-> steel_lady: try this... 'export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1' then run 'nedit'
<costal79> you can't do ssh ivan@210.48.21.251 in the same network
<Steve^> what's the linux equivalent of tracert?
<costal79> but I'm over the internet and the server is answer me
<marshcast> costal79, ok - didn't think that would be the case - i've done it at onother location.
<costal79> yep
<marshcast> ok costal79.
<costal79> believe now is working
<pseudoroot> teeL:   you're going to need that fstab entry sorted for it to automount ... good luck, Im out for now
<Toma-> Steve^: tracert does what?
<steel_lady> Toma- it worked! can you explain me that magic?
<costal79> you can connect to your server in another place
<jo_> nowhere: how's going?
<marshcast> costal79, thank you. thanks very much for your time and patience :) - i'll give it a go from home later.
<Steve^> Toma-, it's a windows command to trace a route to an ip address
<Toma-> steel_lady: i know special ubuntu kungfu :)
<Toma-> Steve^: tracepath
<Steve^> thanks
<steel_lady> Toma- and how can I make it work from the menu?
<marshcast> costal79, Hopefully see you later & let you know how it goes.
<Toma-> steel_lady: looks like we have to disable your composite extensions... just a sec.
<Trubaduren> anyone knows what to do about this? : kftpgrabber: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client
<Erb_> !request http://member.whiteteensblackcocks.com/ (ccbill)
<costal79> yes please let me know
<Toma-> steel_lady: actually, lets make it easy. just a moment :)
<steel_lady> Toma- what are composite extensions?
<costal79> if you can reach your server in another place
<costal79> because i can
<Zero9983> how to install *.CPKG file ?
<marshcast> costal79, but meanwhilst - thanks, and yes - i will let you know.
<zyth> Anyone know where deb files are cached?
<costal79> ok see you marshcast
<teeL> pseudoroot: Hehe yeah, i'll try to figure it out =P thanks again : )
<Toma-> steel_lady: they make your display pretty
<nowhere> jo_: I have changed the router, but don't think I can make two connections at a time, can I?
<marshcast> costal79, and i know this sounds cheesy - but it's the patience of guys like youz that build ubuntu and OSS into a good place to be...
<Zero9983> how to install *.CPKG file ?
<Pici> zyth: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jo_> nowhere: you mean wireless and wired?
<marshcast> Thanks again costal79
<marshcast> m out
<marshcast> ;)
<stratusfear> costal79 how can i reach other computer on my network?
<costal79> thanks to you marshcast and good luck
<zyth> Pici, thnc
<zyth> thnx
<jo_> nowhere: you want to stay here via cable and try the wifi?
<Trubaduren> anyone knows what to do about this? : kftpgrabber: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client
<jo_> nowhere: better to plug out cable and than try network-manager, i had troubles trying both at the same time
<genti> hello, i need help with an almost working XGL setup
<Toma-> steel_lady: copy and paste this into the commandline of your terminal
<Toma->  touch nedit_fix && chmod +x nedit_fix && echo 'export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1' >> nedit_fix && echo 'nedit' >> nedit_fix
<Toma-> then run 'sudo mv nedit_fix /usr/bin/'
<Zero9983> how to install *.CPKG file ?
<jo_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steel_lady> ok Toma- should it work now?
<jo_> !wifi > nowhere
<Toma-> and THEN, edit your menu item for nedit so it runs nedit_fix instead of nedit
<nowhere> ..
<stratusfear> ubotu where can i find information about ssh?
<Toma-> steel_lady: yep... if you run 'nedit_fix' rather than nedit
<IdleOne> !ssh | stratusfear
<ubotu> stratusfear: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mr_grump5> i need help regarding cdromm..some cd's gives an "Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file" error
<jo_> nowhere: en het werkt?
<Toma-> Zero9983: what have you got thats in a coolpackage?
<nowhere> jo_: No, not yet.........
<Lynoure> Has anyone used dirvish on dapper successfully?
<Toma-> Zero9983: pretty sure you just run 'sh packagename.cpkg'
<jo_> nowhere: shiii
<nowhere> jo_: Which is strange because no problem with dapper..
<_Rappy_> in my terminal, when doing a ls, i have two files called index.php. One files' name is green the other is not. Why?
<Zero9983> Toma-: download from internet
<jo_> nowhere: yeah..
<Toma-> Zero9983: i hope its not a package of cedega 5
<jo_> nowhere: you tried this already? : http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Pici> _Rappy_: Green denotes that it has been flagged as an executable
<Lynoure> Or tried to use dirvish and just could not get it to work right?
<nowhere> jo_: Using WEP now.
<_Rappy_> Pici: thank you :)
<jo_> nowhere: aha
<mr_grump5> anyone?i get the following error when i try open a contents of a cd "Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<jo_> nowhere: wep over network-manager?
<nowhere> jo_: I try to use the networking, worked with dapper.
<nowhere> jo_: Seems like things got worse after upgrading :D
<Zero9983> Toma-: .cpkg: cannot execute binary file
<jo_> nowhere: aha, you did upgrade or fresh install to 6.10? thats a very important point/question
<nowhere> fresh
<Zero9983> Toma-: sh filename.cpkg ?
<jo_> nowhere: ok
<Toma-> Zero9983: ok well i have no idea. try googling "coolpackage" on how to open it.
<Toma-> Zero9983: yeh thats what i said...
<Zero9983> Toma-: ok i try
<nowhere> jo_: I'm going to disable the wired connections for a bit. And see if that does anything.
<jo_> nowhere: what i still dont understand from your answer, do you connect to wep via system>admin>networking or simply through n.m.?
<nowhere> with dapper I used the networking, at a later stage after installing nm it also detected the connection, but I couldn't pick WPA encrtyption.
<jo_> nowhere: and now?
<nowhere> it seems like it can't even connect to the router ow.
<mr_grump5> could any one help with changing the acess permission of a cdrom??
<zyth> mr_grump5, did you manually mount it?
<jo_> nowhere: try this:(quite unelegant): unplug network cable, reboot os, wait till n.m.-applet comes up, try explicit there to connect to wep, if this works, u made one good step, from there it should be possible to arrange the wpa thing,
<drin> Whooohoooo!
<coolspot> hi all
<mr_grump5> zyth:the cd's usually gets automatically mounted..where as some cd's refuses to play eventhough cdrom is mounted
<nowhere> jo_: nm doesn't give me an option to make a connection.
<stratusfear> mr_grump5 on /media/cdrom
<coolspot> i make this command to try configure lirc "/usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event1"  how can i remove?
<jo_> nowhere: that sounds familiar to me, but when did u fresh install, today? 2 days ago? did you compiled in the meantime anything??
<nowhere> about an hour ago
<mr_grump5> stratusfear:i could see the contents of the cd..when i try to open it says permission denied
<nowhere> have done the updates and since then only tried to get wireless up
<mr_grump5> stratusfear:i can't even copy the contents of the cd..it says i don't have permission to read
<stratusfear> mr_grump5 try to do it like su
<nowhere> But maybe ubuntu is just not for me, or for my hardware..
<jo_> nowhere: open terminal and type: iwlist eth0 scan | grep ESSID     what do you see?
<mr_grump5> stratusfear:how??am a newbie
<surface> is this "MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kBits, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo" mp3 format?
<jo_> nowhere: ubuntu is fine, it needs just adjusting and geduld
<mr_grump5> stratusfear:i could play some cd's without any fuzz and copy the contents..
<nowhere> Yes but on dutch forums I found two others with same WMP54G and no networking :)
<nowhere> output is: sjoerd@xp2800:~$ iwlist ra0 scan | grep ESSID
<nowhere>                     ESSID:"InternetPlusBellen"
<stratusfear> mr_grump5 ok
<jo_> nowhere: if ra0 is your wifi-card this means that your card is working
<stratusfear> mr_grump5 go to the terminal or shell and go to /media/cdrom like super usuario
<stratusfear> mr_grump5 you will get all the permission
<nowhere> jo_: But I also filled out the ESSID under networking, isn't that just what it's showing?
<mr_grump5> stratusfear:r u saying to go to /media/cdrom as root?
<coolspot> i make this command to try configure lirc "/usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event1"  how can i remove?
<stratusfear> mr_grump5 yeah
<MaximLevitsky> Today as it looks is unfortunate day for feisty and everybody who use and update it daily. Just ten minutes ago I did a update , and now system it totally broken. I think it is xorg updates, Now I can't launch any OpenGL program, even no glxinfo. xawtv, wine, glxgears, they all crash X. (I am using nvidia drivers). On top of that adept is now broken, as it crashes on boot, (so this is price of living on edge  ;-) )
<steel_lady> Toma- are you here?
<surface> is this "MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kBits, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo" a mp3 format?
<stratusfear> nowhere did you install the .sys file too?
<IdleOne> MaximLevitsky, I am doing update on feisty now, will let you know how it goes
<Juhaz> surface, yes
<nowhere> jo_: The status screen at the router doesn't show any connections.
<john> anywan who can help me with Amsn?
<nowhere> stratusfear: What sys file?
<MaximLevitsky> IdleOne, goog luck  ;-)
<MaximLevitsky> goog/good
<stratusfear> nowhere in the driver package
<surface> Juhaz, but i try file on my mp3 it shows "MP3 file with ID3 version 2.3.0 tag"
<nowhere> stratusfear: For ndiswrapper you mean?
<jo_> nowhere: ESSSID is the name of networks, you can scan like that and than go to sys>adm>networking>wireless>fill in ESSID of choice and if wep needed fill in wep-nr,,,but ofcourse look if wep-hex or -ascii- or so... that works fro me,
<OberonKing> hola gente!!
<tlhiv> anyone here use gallery?
<mr_grump5> stratusfear:no luck same error
<tlhiv> is there a howto on getting it configured in Ubuntu?
<tlhiv> i have gone so far as to get it installed with apt-get ... but that's about it
<stratusfear> nowhere i installed the .inf and the .sys file for get my wifi-card working cause just the .inf installed it won't work but say that is installed
<IdleOne> tlhiv, man gallery
<nowhere> jo_: Yes I understand, but I filled it out myself under networking. Which might explain why it can show up without there being any connection at all?
<tlhiv> IdleOne: i've tried that ;) no man page
<nowhere> stratusfear: Ok thanks, let me try..
<nowhere> stratusfear: What card do you have?
<IdleOne> does it have a menu entry?
<IdleOne> tlhiv,
<stratusfear> nowhere wpc54g
<tlhiv> i'm remote
<tlhiv> like > 1000 miles remote
<IdleOne> hmm dont know
<IdleOne> tlhiv, road trip ! :P
<tlhiv> no ... permenatnt
<tlhiv> permenant
<nowhere> stratusfear: It says it's not a valid .inf file.
<IdleOne> tlhiv, I meant go on a raod trip and figure it out hehe
<tlhiv> hehe
<tlhiv> i don't think so ... it can be done remotely
<IdleOne> tlhiv, try typing gallery see if it starts it up
<tlhiv> it works in apache
<mr_grump5> could anyone help in changing access permission of cdrom??
<IdleOne> ohh then I dont know
<MaximLevitsky> Too bad that there is no history of packages , and option to revert changes (I know , I can manually find package and then download it from a mirror, but this is difficult, for example now I am not sure whenever a xorg update or update of a x lib did that, wait...  I think I know the reason, I think apt overwrite nvidia drivers (I have installed then from nvidia package)
<jo_> nowhere: i dont understand: what does not sjow connection? your n.m-applet, the wifi-card under terminla, the wifi-router?
<Juhaz> surface, well, the other one doesn't have ID3 tag
<nowhere> jo_: I logged in to the router, and checked if there are connections. It doesn't show any.
<A-L-A-R-M> while adding a new repo. i get this error: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format.Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources.  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). Fetched 634B in 36s (17B/s). Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<stratusfear> nowhere sorry u need to install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter first and run it with that one
<A-L-A-R-M> after tryign to update
<nowhere> jo_: Let's see what happens if I change the SSID to something stupid and then scan.
<stratusfear> nowhere is bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware <file name>.sys
<MaximLevitsky> I will try to reinstall them....
<nowhere> ok stratusfear, let me try
<valehru> hey guys, is there any way to redirect a specific domain eg. www.example.com to use a specific proxy server?
<hjmills> which ntfs driver is the most reliable?
<jo_> nowhere: ??  ESSID should be the result of scaning, nothing that you give!!
<jo_> nowhere: but, i have to run now, don't give up, give it a break and look arround... i heard btw that feisty supports better wifi. you may encounter other problems there or not. my system works really great now, it takes a while but when its running its runnig fast and stable
<hjmills> jo_, unless the network is not broadcasting and you know the essid already
<mr_grump5> i did a cat /etc/group and the contents are at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7796/ could any help me in accessing the cd??
<surface> Juhaz, i see
<surface> thx
<nowhere> ok, thanks for your help and time jo_ :) It's appreciated!
<jo_> hjmills: right,
<jo_> nowhere: ciao and good luck
<jo_> nowhere: dooeeeeiiiiii
<nowhere> thanks :) Bye
<hjmills> which ntfs driver is the most reliable, ntfs-3g or libntfs?
<mr_grump5> stratusfear: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7796/  /etc/group contents  any help
<k_keller> Hi! I have to use ubuntu alternate CD in order to install ubuntu on my toshiba m60 with ati radeon x700 at all. I was wondering if I have to perform special operations during the installation process with alternate cd?
<jrib> k_keller: nope, not really.  Just follow the onscreen directions
<k_keller> jrib: thank you
<lonran> hi
<k_keller> jrib: hope it will work because I tried to install ubuntu from DVD in the past 2 months but without success
<IdleOne> hello lonran
<lonran> how can i activate ssh?
<jrib> !ssh | lonran
<ubotu> lonran: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<epignosi1> I am new to Linux, so was wondering if their is any need for installing an anti-virus in ubuntu
<mr_grump5> could anyone help in changing access permission of cdrom??
<valehru> lonran, sudo apt-get install ssh
<zyth> pradeep, that file was corrupt, can you dcc it to me please?
<valehru> lonran, then just open the ssh port on your firewall
<mr_grump5> zyth:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7796/
<lonran> exactly, how do i open the port?
<lonran> thats my qyestion
<IdleOne> epignosi1, no real need but there is clamav in the repos ( synaptic )
<valehru> lonran, then log in from another computer via: ssh -l username 192.168.1.100
<turbostar> how to remove firefox ?
<turbostar> anyone could help me?
<Absolute0> can i easily update ubuntu to 6.10 after installing from the 5.10 cd?
<valehru> lonran, install firestarter....and use it to open the ssh port
<jrib> !upgrade  | Absolute0
<ubotu> Absolute0: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<valehru> lonran, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<lonran> yes, ok
<IdleOne> Absolute0, dont leepfrog versions go from 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10
<Absolute0> is there any net install that installs the latest version of ubuntu?
<jrib> lonran: you only need to open the port if a) you closed it, possibly by installing firestarter or b) you have a router, in which case you'd need to check your router's documentation
<M_Fatih> hey
<ikonia_> Absolute0 you make the net ins tall
<epignosi1> thanks IdleOne
<stratusfear> valehru what is the ssh port?
<Absolute0> how do i make it?
<ikonia_> 23
<ikonia_> Absolute0 using thecdim age
<ikonia_> cd image
<jrib> ssh is 22 by default
<ikonia_> oops 22
<ikonia_> not 23
<ikonia_> sorry
<ikonia_> typo
<Absolute0> i can select from ftp?
<Absolute0> instead of cd?
<M_Fatih> some fonts sucked after dpkg-reconfigure --all i want to see antialiased for all my fonts
<M_Fatih> how can i do that
<ikonia_> Absolute0 no - ubuntu dosn't have a internet install routine that I'm aaware of
<Absolute0> let me search google ;)
<Absolute0> i am sure some dude made one
<nowhere> stratusfear: Some troubles with the .sys file... bcm43xx-fwcutter -w ~/Desktop/rt2500.sys <- What am I doing wrong?
<ikonia_> Absolute0 doubtful
<ikonia_> Absolute0 but ther is net install functionality
<ikonia_> just not internet
<Absolute0> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+net+install&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<valehru> stratusfear, http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers there is a list of all port numbers.  ssh is 22 / tcp
<ikonia_> Absolute0why do I want to see that search
<stratusfear> nowhere bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware <file name>.sys
<Absolute0> because you dont know how to use google!
<Absolute0> :-D
<Absolute0> joking..
<ikonia_> Absolute0 I know how to use google fine
<ikonia_> so why do I need to see that search
<ikonia_> I know how to use net boot - so I don't need to search
<Absolute0> ok mister know it all!
<Absolute0> i give you my hand!
<nowhere> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter. I can't find the MD5sum e2988349fe0567cbe4161cc653575a8e :(
<M_Fatih> some fonts sucked after dpkg-reconfigure --all i want to see antialiased for all my fonts
<ikonia_> I'm not a know it all. I just know how to use net boot
<IdleOne> Absolute0, there is no official Ubuntu internet install if you want to use a iso that " some dude" put together then go right ahead but when your system is all borked and your bank account is dry dont come crying here 
<finalbeta> just use the .sys from your orriginal cd, I did.
<Absolute0> theres a net boot version of ubuntu?
<ikonia_> Absolute0 I've said about 10 times you can setup netboot
<ikonia_> IdleOne know it all........apartantly ;)
<Absolute0> let me google ubuntu netboot
<ikonia_> Absolute0 you can't do it over the internet though
<IdleOne> ikonia, yes you are
<IdleOne> :P lol
<ikonia_> IdleOne aparantly we both are for being aware of net boot
<Absolute0> IdleOne, you dont know the philosophy of linux if you such things!
<geeksauce> can anyone recommend a good media player (like itunes) for  6.10?
<ikonia_> ??
<Absolute0> everything on linux is made by some dude!
<Absolute0> gaim is made by some dude!
<Toma-> i feel so filthy installling windows xp :| hitting F8 to a EULA makes me shiver. off to offtopic i go!
<ikonia_> Absolute0 poor person
<IdleOne> ikonia_, I dont know how to use netboot but I know that I dont want to install some iso that some dude put together
<Absolute0> its not microsoft!
<ikonia_> IdleOne agreed %150
<finalbeta> A broken IDE connection caused a ext3 file system to become unrecognized. Any way to recover from this?
<ikonia_> Absolute0 no-one said it is
<IdleOne> Absolute0, I know the philosophy and psychology of humans
<Absolute0> * you say such things
<ikonia_> finalbeta is it damaged
<DarkSun88> Hi
<ikonia_> DarkSun88 hello
<Absolute0> usually linux software such as net intsalls are safe
<ikonia_> Absolute0 nope
<Absolute0> never had a problem with it before
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Absolute0
<ubotu> Absolute0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia_> Absolute0 not when it is someones home gown project
<ikonia_> IdleOne touche'
<epignosi1> I am new to the linux world so pardon the ignorance, but I was wondering if there is an alternative to TCPView -http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/TcpView.mspx for Ubuntu.  I am familiar with the netstat command but was wondering if their is a GUI that would show me the running programs, port connected, state, protocol, remote address, etc
<ikonia_> I like it
<ikonia_> epignosi1 nettop may help
<finalbeta> ikonia: the HD was in an internal removable case, I think one if the connection was starting to fail. The disks spinned down/up and made beeps, next reboot, the partition is unrecognized. Still the same size though. seems like not the whole table was cleared.
<MaximLevitsky> Yes , that what it was , reinstalling nvidia drivers solved the problem , (adept still crashes, but this it not so important, I can use apt-get)
<Toma-> epignosi1: i think gkrellm would have something like that. i suspect.
<ikonia_> finalbeta not sure on that - sounds like the disk has a problem rather than the file system
<qopi> .fonts
<qopi> .fonts
<ikonia_> we saw you the first time
<finalbeta> ikonia: it's not the disk, it's the file system. Attaching the disk directly to the ide connector makes it run fine. Some corruption occurred
* qopi can't remember how to get the bot to respond
<darrend_laptop> anyone know why there's no init.d script for iptables?  What's the recommended way of re-applying rules on startup?
<ikonia_> the partition table is corrupt - that doesn't sound fine to me
<finalbeta> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dv5237> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<dv5237> haha
<dv5237> nice one
<ikonia_> finalbeta what makes you think (or is the clue) that the file system is corrupted
<_eMaX_> what do I have to do if a package is held back even in an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ikonia_> _eMaX_ read the message as to why its held back
<linux_>  what about problem with desktop refresh in xubuntu?
<_eMaX_> ikonia_ there is no message
<ikonia_> _eMaX_ check the dpkg logs
<_eMaX_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7801/
<ikonia_> whats that
<finalbeta> ikonia_: like I said, the disk was inside a HD removable case. the connectors of that failed, the disks spinned down and up made beeps etc. I think the power connector failed, but possible one of the print circuits caused data corruption. When attaching the disk directly to the internal ide cable, the disks runs fine. But the partition is now unrecognized.
<geeksauce> anyone? good media player for ubuntu?
<finalbeta> The connector problems caused corruption
<luk3> hi could any of you nice people help me with a compiz problem?
<ikonia_> finalbeta so your partition table is in trouble - not your file system
<dyrne> !player | geeksauce  :)
<ubotu> geeksauce  :): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ikonia_> luk3 you'll get good support in #ubuntu-effects
<finalbeta> ikonia_: possibly, I can only hope so.
<luk3> i have a s3 twister k graphics card and compiz is installed but when i run it it locks all my windows in place and does not let me run any of the effects?
<finalbeta> ikonia_:  Can I force it back to ext3
<luk3> noone is talking in ubuntu-effects
<finalbeta> without a format of the data on it
<mr_grump5> when i do ls -l it shows "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-02-27 18:52 /dev/cdrom -> hdc" how to change permission to read the cd??
<geeksauce> dyrne, i was hoping for a recommendation rather than a list of possible apps that can play various media formats.  i'm aware that they exist but i'd rather try one that someone can recommend rather than DL them all and try one by one
<ikonia_> geeksaucegeeksaucefinalbeta the partition table has nothing to do with ext3
<ikonia_> oops
<gioacchino> how to share with samba a folder in a fat32 partition ?
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5  , you already have them
<ikonia_> finalbeta  the partition table has nothing to do with ext3
<ikonia_> finalbeta show me the output of fdisk -l $devicefile
<ikonia_> !samba >gioacchino
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:am already in the cdrom group..but still can't copy the contents to harddisk...any help?
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, sorry , forgot about that , symbolic links don't have permissions
<MaximLevitsky> check permissions of /dev/hdc
<MaximLevitsky> this it where your /dev/cdrom points
<finalbeta> fdisk still shows the partition type as 83 (ext), but the os doesn't recognize it as such, same for gparted.
<gioacchino> mmm
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gioacchino> I it not work only with fat 32 partition!!
<finalbeta> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7802/ hdb5
<dyrne> geeksauce: well if youre in gnome id use a gtk based player. in kde qt. other than that i use mplayer and since im having some issues in it in feisty vlc. for mp3 i use xmms but its a little old fashioned i guess
<ikonia_> finalbeta that partition looks fine
<mr_grump5> brw-rw-rw- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-02-27 18:52 /dev/hdc
<finalbeta> ikonia_: gparted shows it as unrecognized.
<steel_lady> does anyone have more experience with spreadsheet programs?
<IdleOne> MaximLevitsky, update complete reboot required! here goes 
<ikonia_> finalbeta well - try mounting it
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:brw-rw-rw- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-02-27 18:52 /dev/hdc
<geeksauce> dyrne, yeah i used to use xmms back in my mandrake days, but it never liked my onboard sound.  i'll give it a go again though.  i like the winamp feel of it.  thanks :)
<finalbeta> ikonia_: what are the standard ext3 fix tools?
<ikonia_> finalbeta before you worry about that - try moounting
<ikonia_> try mountin it
<ikonia_> mounting it
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , I think permissions are fine (on my system I have brw-rw---- 1 root floppy 11, 0 2007-02-27 17:29 /dev/scd0 , and it works fine)
<ikonia_> con-man why is that finny - you've just caused apam
<orangefly> i suck at web design....is there anything similar to dreamweaver for ubuntu....???....
<ikonia_> orangefly you could try scream
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:what abt this  rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-02-27 18:52 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<orangefly> ok....ty....
<vincenz> This might be a bit OT, but I am not sure where else to ask.  Basically, I use screen a lot, but the problem is taht then you can't scroll backwards into the history ,any fixes for this?
<ikonia_> finalbeta don't ever pm me again with a flood
<ikonia_> finalbeta don't pm me without asking
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , it is a symbolic link , and it is ok too
<finalbeta> fine, i'll paste
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , are you sure this is access problem , maybe it is somethink else (different drive, bad disk, ..etc)
<finalbeta> ikonia_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7807/
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:i could play this  cd on xp..i can even play some divx cds on ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> somethink/something
<Enselic``> Anyone have a clue what 'acc' in gud-rdebug-marker-acc could mean?
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , so you can access /dev/hdc
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<ikonia_> finalbeta 2 questions 1.) why do you have an extended partition for thispartition, - why is it called hdb5 - what happened to hdb2,3,4 - have you tried to resize this partition at all
<ikonia_> 2.) exactly what mount command did you sue
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , for example cat /dev/hdc > /dev/null , does work
<teex> ver irc.le.lt
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | VSpike
<ubotu> VSpike: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v_> is there an ubuntu chat channel?
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:i tried the command u gave me..my cdrom is now busy
<ikonia_> v_ your in tit
<PriceChild> !offtopic | v_
<ikonia_> it
<ubotu> v_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<v_> PriceChild: thanks
<ikonia_> PriceChild thats a good factoid
<ikonia_> very clear
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , so it is not permission problem
<sceneforseen> can anyone help me with my screen rez? it's at 1024x768.  I'm on a dell xps m140.  I've tried installing 915resolution and selecting the mode, then modifying my xorg file to i810 driver.  I think I need a Modeline in there or something...
<finalbeta> ikonia: the disk used to have several other partitions, some merged, some resided, call it an evolution. If you use an extended partition, I believe you have a hdb1, hdb2 = extended, and the rest follow,s why this is recognized as hdb5, I'm not sure, but it's been that way since  I can remember. I've done no file system changes on it in months. i've placed /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb ext3 defaults 0 0 in fstab and ran "sudo mount -a"
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:what else could be wrong>
<Peshk0`> when is the official release of new ubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 , something, I don't exactly know , let me try to guess
<bvsn> hallo
<zhengfish> new? means V7.04?
<Peshk0`> yes
<zhengfish> 200704
<Peshk0`> newest
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, it could be bad disk, bug in driver CSS protected DVD, some program that blocks access to disk...
<Peshk0`> after two months?
<Peshk0`> :(
<bentob0x> anybody would have an advice on a simple linux distro to run on a laptop that crashed?
<dyrne> anyone know the reason behind the switch to dash then back to bash in feisty?
<PriceChild> Peshk0`, 7.04 means 2007, 4th month
<sceneforseen> anyone get that message about my rez?
<PriceChild> dyrne, I didn't know it was back to bash in feisty?
<ikonia_> finalbeta something has gnoe very wrong
<ikonia_> bentob0x ubuntu
<dyrne> well my feisty sh points to bash
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, first of all look at end of dmesg, are there any interesting lines (about errors, DMA errors, bad filesytem, etc)
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:i can't play dvd..mine is only cd r+w
<PriceChild> dyrne, probably because of all the broken scripts ;) head to #ubuntu+1
* bentob0x is looking on ubuntu site
<finalbeta> ikonia_: Yeah, that much I found out on my own ;)
<Peshk0`> PriceChild exactly ;)
<mr_grump5> dmesg?
<dyrne> it might still be dash in feisty.  i bet my brother changed it...
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, no problem , then DVD CSS is not a option
<MaximLevitsky> As I said look at end of dmesg, are there any errors ?
<mr_grump5> what is dmesg>?
<MaximLevitsky> Kernel log
<MaximLevitsky> it is command that displays kernel log
<IdleOne> MaximLevitsky, reboot went fine, had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but besides that seems ok here 
<Peshk0`> is good to update my version to Edgy?
<finalbeta> ikonia_: going to run some recovery tools on it. See what pans out.
<IdleOne> Peshk0`, if you want to it is fine
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:whats the command for dmesg
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5 : dmesg  :-)
<zaydana> is it possible to run i386 .debs on an amd64 install of ubuntu?
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:can i paste bin..it says error in hdc
<MaximLevitsky> Ok
<MaximLevitsky> IdleOne , I too figured out X11 problems, it caused by package manager overwriting nvidia driver , I reinstalled it and OpenGL works fine. Adept still crashes (I guess that apt update is guilty, but this is not critical)
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> http://www.infolexikon.de/eng_68 << do you know this program?
<atlas95> I try to isntall it but this don't work :/
<bentob0x> ikonia_ , is there a CD-ROM version of ubuntu?
<atlas95> could you help me please
<bentob0x> a version that doens't require an install?
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7811/
<findeton_> hi
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5   , as I thought , kernel have trouble reading disk
<kazuhira> bentob0x : as far as i know all ubuntu distro,s are live cd's itself
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, does this happens with all disks
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, maybe this is a faulty disk
<bentob0x> I got this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD :)
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, can you try different cd
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:nope only few disks..specially those created with infra recorder
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:it opens in xp!!
<findeton_> how can i get the uuid of a drive in ubuntu?
<findeton_> i know it's easy
<findeton_> but i don't remember
<MaximLevitsky> "infra recorder" > what is this ?  :-)
<tominglis> hi, i have just installed a new intel 3945abg mini pci express card in my laptop, does anyone know how to install it in ubuntu? do i need to 'modprobe' something? i thought it would just detect it automagically?
<mr_grump5> infra recorder is burning tool for xp
<MaximLevitsky> Ok , understood
<DarkSun88> findeton_: Edit the /etc/fstab file to get the uuid of a drive.
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5, don't know how to help you , maybe you can try to disable DMA on disk , maybe this will help (but reduce performance)
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:how?
<MaximLevitsky> sudo hdparm -d 0 /dev/hdc
<MaximLevitsky> But remove disk before that
<findeton_> DarkSun88: it's the other way, i want the uuid of a drive to put it on the fstab
<findeton_> :P
<glombool> apt question: I broke my distro (edgy) by installing cinelerra, which installs non-ubuntu versioned packages such as libasound2.  I need to install the ubuntu version of libasound2.  Is there an apt command to "downgrade" it?
<DarkSun88> findeton_: Run in the terminal: sudo fdisk -l to see a drive in Ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> findeton_  , look at /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:no luck man
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:does have something to do with overburn option??
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5  , maybe, I don't know
<mr_grump5> any good cd burning software which i could try and see
<MaximLevitsky> mr_grump5  k3b  ;-)
<Bragih> Hey there, how do I use my xp computer as a router for linux? I have both connected and the internet connection is shared, but I don't know how to configure everything @ linux
<eilker> i wanna replace all icons and all themes of ubuntu with my icons and themes, how can i do it ? any experience ?_
<mr_grump5> how to enable dma>
<teeL> Is it possible to use my comp as a gateway AND print/fileserver?
<eilker> teel  yes it is possible
<dyrne> Bragih: id think youd just "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0" xp should assign an ip and such
<eilker> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<mr_grump5> MaximLevitsky:how to enable dma
<MaximLevitsky> same command : sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sr0
<Hohlraum> is the new control panel no longer going to be included in feisty?  update today removed it and added the old admin/prefs menu back
<MaximLevitsky> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<MaximLevitsky> second one
<teeL> Well, the thing is that i have installed ubuntu desktop =P can i use it as a gateway? =P
<Stonos> hey
<glombool> apt question: I broke my distro (edgy) by installing cinelerra, which installs non-ubuntu versioned packages such as libasound2.  I need to install the ubuntu version of libasound2.  Is there an apt command to "downgrade" it?
<Stonos> can i ask a (stupid) question?
<IdleOne> Stonos, if you dont then you are stupid :P
<IdleOne> ask away
<Stonos> :P
<Stonos> does Ubuntu Server have the same features as Ubuntu Desktop plus the automatic LAMP feature and all the server tools, or does it only have the things required for a web server?
<jrib> glombool: sudo aptitude install PACKAGENAME=VERSION
<glombool> thanks jrib
<rishi> how to tell if my firefox is 64/32 bit ??
<kippi> hey
<andreasw> hi
<kippi> what is the problem that you can run on two machines and the other one will take over the ip if one goes down? NSRP? or I am better setting up a HA link that can do load bancesing etc?
<IdleOne> !lamp | stonos also see !repos
<ubotu> stonos also see !repos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stonos> aha, thanks idleone
<Stonos> can i also do this in the Desktop edition?
<IdleOne> Stonos, no problem
<IdleOne> Stonos, yes
<Stonos> so, the only difference between the server and desktop edition is that the server edition automaticly installs LAMP, right?
<Lunar_Lamp> Stonos, I'm not sure it automatically installs the packages, but it offers the option to.
<Lunar_Lamp> Stonos, i.e. you're not forced to have the AMP packages installed.
<Stonos> hmmm ok, thanks :)
<geeksauce> is there a way to format my iPod to work with linux?  i have way more HDD space on this box than on my macbook :-P
<tkp> hi...
<tkp> I'm trying to install binutils-dev for dapper
<tkp> but am getting this error:
<tkp> binutils-dev: Depends: binutils (= 2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2) but 2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<tkp> how can I get around this?
<babo> guys, I have a recurring sound issue ...
<babo> Is there any sound guy here ?
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  if its vfat/fat filesystem - linux should be able to mount it fine.
<babo> The Mic In won't work. I can hear fine, but I can't speak into the microphone though ...
<geeksauce> Dr_willis, no HFS?
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  it may be able to use hfs.. never noticed. I wouldent touch an ipod with a... err... stick.. :)
<FurryNemesis> bargepole
<babo> well, I can speak into the microphone ( I'm not disabled or anything like that ). But the OS won't take the sound from the front-mike ...
<babo> :-)
<fiXXXerMet> How do I request a package to be added/made for ubuntu?
<geeksauce> Dr_willis, haha you would if it was given to you as a gift ;-)
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  id ask for the reciept and use the $$ to get a nokia N800 :)
<geeksauce> Dr_willis, i just had it replaced under warranty.  still haven't formatted it at all yet.  i'd like my macbook to be able to read/write to it, and OS X uses HFS or HFS+.  that's why i ask
<Dr_willis> geeksauce,  OS-X also can read/wriet vfat i belive
<Dr_willis> work time.. bbl
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: try #ubuntu-motu
<geeksauce> Dr_willis, i didn't know ipods could be formatted any way other than NTFS or HFS?
<geeksauce> oops...he's gone
<VSpike> Can someone tell me if this xorg.conf looks right?  I just installed the latest nvidia binary driver and let it modify xorg for me.  Things look basically OK, but this file looks a bit odd to me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7812/
<teeL> If i want my gateway to block ads on websites. which app should i use?
<nothlit> privoxy
<teeL> ok, ive been looking at it. is "Source" the one i should download?
<kippi> what is the problem that you can run on two machines and the other one will take over the ip if one goes down? NSRP? or I am better setting up a HA link that can do load bancesing etc?
<mr_grump5> need help emabling dma!!
<mr_grump5> forgot the command
<jrib> !dma | mr_grump5
<ubotu> mr_grump5: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<chez> anyone an idea how to remove services/daemons from the boot screen so any disabled services dont show at post
<dyrne> chez: you mean like sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove ?
<abhi> can anyone tell me how to install extra fonts, also windows fonts?
<_Jaak_> Sound-juicer crashes after i fallowed the instruction to rip directly to mp3, i've got the gstreamer 0.10 packages from dirty to naughty =P can someone help me?
<dyrne> abhi: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts  i think is still the package name
<abhi> ok thanks ..dyrne
<MTecknology> I'm trying to get to a different terminal within vmware... how do I do that?
<Yancho> is it possible somehow to have ur apache running asp pages?
<MTecknology> xsession*
<dyrne> abhi: there's a ton of results youll get if you type apt-cache search fonts
<kski> does anyone know why a rule i created in udev isn't loading when i start up?
<dyrne> MTecknology: i think its alt-ctrl-shift-fkey
<scant> hey
<abhi> ok dyrne
<MTecknology> dyrne, thanks
<scant> i need advice on running a dual boot system
<scant> can any1 help me?
<kski> do it
<scant> sum1 told me that i first have to partition my HDD
<_Jaak_> scant, just pose your question
<scant> ok
<scant> do i have to a have a HDD dedicated to linux?
<kski> no
<_Jaak_> no
<scant> or can i install  it on the same drive as windows
<kski> i have ntfs and ext3 partitions on my drive
<scant> how does that work
<kski> i installed xp first
<kski> then when linux comes up you run gparted to edit your partitions
<Web-Kanotix845ss> hi you know if the speedtouch 580 wlan router is supported by ubuntu??? i can't find it in the web site!!!
<kski> it asks you about that when you run the install
<scant> and can i change the partition size whenever i want?
<kski> yes
<_Jaak_> scant, you can make multiple partitions, to run win and ubu, you need at least 3 partitions 1 for windows ntfs or fat, 1 ext3 for linux, 1 swap (very small) for linux
<scant> does it do that for me?
<kski> speaking of swap, is 2gb too big if i have 1gb of ram?
<Skew-> what does the swap partition do?
<kski> it won't, you have to tell it to
<scant> is it easy to do
<kski> it's really easy though, graphical interface
<scant> cool
<dyrne> Skew-: swap = page file in windows
<kski> say you want to manually edit the partition tables during the install
<_Jaak_> scant, i'd suggest if you allready have win installed you'd make an extra partition formatted in fat32 so you can accces files from both os
<Skaag> I need help with my Via Unichrome video device, I am using xserver-xorg and I can't manage to get it to find it properly
<scant> thats wat i want to do
<kski> you'll have something like /media/hda1 with an ntfs partition, / on ext3 and a swap partion
<_Jaak_> scant, ubu install will detect windows and configure grub for you so you get to choose between win and ubu
<dyrne> kski: i only make swap equal to ram. and then i only really use it for hibernating since you need space to offload ram for hibernate. usually you wont really touch swap on modern system
<_Jaak_> Sound-juicer crashes after i fallowed the instruction to rip directly to mp3, i've got the gstreamer 0.10 packages from dirty to naughty =P can someone help me?
<dyrne> kski: if it werent for hibernate id have like a 256mb swap or something
<funpop> is it possible to use a tv-out (ati radeon 9500 pro) with the "radeon" driver ? it worked with the fglrx, but with the radeon driver i get only weird signals on my tv..but i want the radeon to use beryl...
<kski> ah, ok. guess i can free up a lot of space then
<scant> is it easy to make an extra partition formatted in fat32
<kski> scant, it's very easy
<kski> point and click
<kski> you get to drag some bars around
<scant> and then can share files between win and ubu?
<kski> if fat32, yes
<scant> ok and then if i want to run programs with Wine, do they have to be reinstalled with linux or can they be from windows?
<kski> i had my xp formated in ntfs so i only go from xp to ubuntu. i don't want to risk trying to write anythign to my ntfs partition
<Matic`Makovec> Hey. Which MSN client would you recommend? Gaim? Or something else?
<_Jaak_> scant, yes while you follow the install instructions of ubuntu you can choose to define partitions manually, then you get a graphical interface, where you can easilly create change and delete partitions
<scant> is that where i can share stuff between windows and ubu?
<SuBStandard> how can i restart the server?
<SuBStandard> how can i restart the x server?
<_Jaak_> a fat32 will be accesable in both os, without to much trouble
<scant> ok
<Kaso> Ctrl Alt, Backspace SuBStandard
<black_13> is it possible to listen to real audio streams on ubuntu
<scant> and 1 more thing, how long will it take to install ubu?
<SuBStandard>  kaso:ah i thought it is start? what is start? :P
<Geronimo_> How can see the host of an ip wth ping ?
<Geronimo_> How can I see the host of an ip wth ping ?
<Skew-> is it true ubuntu pillages and merry fair and innocent english ladies?
<Kaso> SuBStandard, that should shut it down and re-start it automatically
<SuBStandard> ah okay
<SuBStandard> ty
<Supre_Me> Hello, I've been having some problems with my comp lately so I reinstalled ubuntu, Now it's complaining on my xorg.conf file. Is there any command which makes it to default or fix me a new xorg.conf file? thanks
<SuBStandard> bye
<Kaso> black_13 i got real audio streams working by installing realplayer, then removing the totem real-plugins from firefox's plugins directory
<scant> how long does ubu take to install?
<kski> it took about an hour for mine to install
<black_13> Kaso, what is the package that installs real audio?
<scant> ok
<encompass_> Supre_Me: what is your video card?
<scant> then ill do it later
<scant> THANX
<Supre_Me> encompass_: a geforce 4200 ti
<yomm> lol @ scant
<kski> anyone know what they're doing with udev rules?
<_Jaak_> scant, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Kaso> black_13 im not sure there is a package, i grabbed it off the real homepage manually
<encompass_> Supre_Me: try this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<encompass_> Supre_Me: works for both the old and new graphics cards
<Supre_Me> encompass_: ok, thanks
<gumpish> Is there any way to see what speed eth0 is connected at? ifconfig doesn't seem to say in any explicit manner.
<will> hi guys
<will> anybody here?
<jmazaredo> does it matter to have both generic and i386 restricted modules for my card to work properly?
* will are another newbie with resolution issues
<IdleOne> will ther is over 1000 ppl here
<chavo> jmazaredo, whichever kernel you use teh modules need to match
<will> idleone, yeah I've seens channel like that and people are usually "away" anyway.
<chavo> no one here but us bots
<IdleOne> will this channel always has people active so what is your question
<Surb> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jmazaredo> i got 2.6.17-11-386
<jmazaredo>  so i just need i386 modules right?
<chavo> jmazaredo, correct
<IdleOne> !away > Helmi[gone] 
<will> I've had edited my xorg.conf to remove all of the smaller resolutions and I'm still stuck on 640x480.
<IdleOne> will, sudo dppkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chavo> they will update automatically with yor kernel too
<will> so how do I go from this? I want to get to 1024x785 or something like that
<Helmi> sorry
<will> ok trying that now
<apalmieri> folks
<IdleOne> will 1 p
<IdleOne> sortry
<apalmieri> I have a .src.rpm that wont work with Ubuntu, its a modified version of X-Win-Commander
<kski_> anyone know why if i try to connect to my dial up after i've been connected to a lan, or vise versa, i am able to connect but i am unable to do anything on my connection?
<tbf> how do I tell update-binfmt to remember that I've disabled some binary format?
<will> ok I'm in the configuration mode in the terminal but how to I find out the video card bus identifyer?
<apalmieri> guys
<jmazaredo> Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on 386, Restricted Linux modules on 386. i got this both
<apalmieri> can someone help me get that .src.rpm to work in ubuntu?
<jmazaredo> are they the same?
<Pici> apalmieri: Ubuntu does not currently support rpm packages.
<will> ok I'm in the configuration mode in the terminal but how to I find out the video card bus identifyer?
<VSpike> Supre_Me: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I think
<apalmieri> Pici: I installed rpm
<will> VSpike, that what I'm doing. it is asking me for my video card bus identifyer.
<IdleOne> will use the defaults and let it scan
<villr[] ye> help please
<will> oh ok
<villr[] ye> I just upgraded to feisty from edgy and my keyboard won't work
<villr[] ye> in neither X nor the Tr=erminal
<apalmieri> is there a X-Win-Commander package for ubuntu?
<tbf> or with other words: how do I permanently disable some binfmt without erasing it?
<kski_> villr[] re: you're pretty fast with the onscreen keyboard
<smultron> can somone help? my themes get ugly when i use super-user mode
<smultron> here's my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371300
<teeL> How can i check that privoxy is running?
<kski_> ps aux
<smultron> teeL, maybe "dmesg | grep privoxy"
<smultron> teeL, but i'm not sure
<villr[] ye> kski: rebooted into OS X
<dyrne> villr[] ye: can you boot into recovery mode?
<villr[] ye> I'm dyin here
<will> ok, I did all of the defaults and whatnot. then it stopped. I still see only the 640x480 option :S
<villr[] ye> dyrne: yes, but as I said, the keyboard doesn't work on the terminal either
<kski_> villr[] ye: disappointing, i thought you were a lightning faster mouser
<villr[] ye> i.e. something is wrong with the kernel drivers
<villr[] ye> kski_: we can pretend
<will> gonna restart xorg. brb
<villr[] ye> the "upgrade" left the old kernel intact, but whenever I try booting into that, i get a VFS error saying something to the effect of, can
<villr[] ye> 't find root
<smultron> anyone know why my themes break when i use super-user mode?
<smultron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371300
<smultron> hm
<smultron> guess not :/
<Dextorio1> smultron: your logging in as root when entering xwindows, yes?
<nukem> im trying to setup a pxe boot config that will boot into other pxeboots, im wondering if anyone has any tips on how to do this
<smultron> Dextorio1, did you see the link i posted
<will> :( no luck with my resolution
<Dextorion> smultron: ahm.. sorry, im a bit off.. nope.
<SuBStandard> hello, how can i start the aticonfig?
<IdleOne> !resolution | will
<ubotu> will: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smultron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371300
<kaze> hi I live in Spain but I speak english very well. someone want to talk with me?
<smultron> Dextorion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371300
<IdleOne> kaze join #ubuntu-offtopic for idle chat 
<smultron> Dextorion: the screenshot gives  a better explanation
<Dextorion> no idea
<smultron> Dextorion, thanks anyway
<kski_> is there anyway to change the gaim buddy list so it looks more like aim's? i hate only being able to see 10 people on the list without scrolling
<krang> If I want to add a bunch of users to a group, should I really be calling usermod on all of them, or is it safe to just edit them into the appropriate place in /etc/group?
<ikonia_> krang usermod is the official way
<smultron> krang, can't you resize the window?
<krang> ikonia_: Ah yes, I was just sort of wondering how common and/or safe the other way is
<krang> smultron: errr, I'm using a console dude
<milan> je zde nekdo cesky hovorici?
<kaze> good bye everyone
<zyth> milan, nyet.
<smultron> krang, sorry, wrong person :o
<ikonia_> krang keep it simple and use usermod#
<tafs> hi! i installed ubuntu 6.10 on my ibook and i'm struggling to get the keyboard working right - when i select the "macintosh" keyboard model all the normal letter keys stop working. does anyone know a fix?
<krang> ikonia_ : till I know otherwise, I guess so. Cheers!
<smultron> kski_ can't you resize the window?
<ikonia_> krang you can edit /etc/group directly
<will> brb, gonna reinstall the new ubuntu
<krang> ikonia_ : yeah, but it might have unwarranted effects, oui?
<pty> kski_: if you turn off 'show buddy icons' in preferences more will fit in the list
<ikonia_> only if your careless
<krang> ikonia_ Oh, well then, I'll stick with the file :-)
<krang> ikonia_ I'm hopelessly paranoid and careful most days :-)
<kski_> smultron:yes, i have 1024x768 res, having that aim running guy and the buddy stats under their name takes up too much room. it's really unnecessary
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<kski_> the show buddy icons is just for im conversation windows
<Trini_Man> how do i hide or remve the drives that shows up on my desktop
<jrib> !icons | Trini_Man
<ubotu> Trini_Man: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<iosdfjdosi> is it possible to install ubuntu in a usb key?
<Trini_Man>  no the mounted drives
<iosdfjdosi> not run it live, but install it
<IdleOne> !install | iosdfjdosi
<ubotu> iosdfjdosi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<smultron> kski_ hm, there might be a plugin for that... let me check
<jrib> Trini_Man: right, they are reffered to as "volumes"
<jrib> (includes cd-rom's and stuff)
<Trini_Man> jrib :yes
<Trini_Man> jrib : how do i hede them
<Trini_Man> jrib : hode
<jrib> Trini_Man: open gconf-editor and navigate to the key ubotu told you about
<Trini_Man> jrib : hide sorry
<pjero> hello all
<teeL> ok, so i have setup file/printserver and privoxy. Anyone know about a guide for setting up a gateway? =P
<Supre_Me> hello, something is terribly wrong with my computer but I'm not sure what it can be. If I start the ubuntu live cd it runs as it should until it starts X and there it fails. I'm sure it's not my harddrive, removed it and tried without it and I get the same problem. My computer is also acting very strange, but there's no strange sound or anything from it. Could it be my motherboard or CPU that is broken?
<pjero> Need some help with integrated sound card detection ...any1 wants to lend me some expert advice ?
<Trini_Man> jrib: i will try
<smultron> kski_, still looking, but you might want to check all the plugins here: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=42978
<Lynoure> Supre_Me: Has it ran fine before? If not, it might be that you have some exotic hardware causing that.
<kski_> ok, thanks
<pjero> can any1 help me preeeety please :> ?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pjero> ok ... :>
<pjero> hmmm I have M2N32 ASUS MoBo (sli Deluxe ) and it doesnt detect my sound card........... i did everything with alsa etc etc..have latest headers and so on...but it just wont recognise my sound card ....think the chip is an AD1988b...
<pjero> have edgy 6.10
<bulmer> Supre_Me: are you sure you picked the right resolution when you installed? the default on liveCD is 800x600
<roisnux> hello
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, anyone advise me on how to stop my mousepad clicking when i go to move my mouse? (on a laptop...)
<Supre_Me> Lynoure: no, it has runned very fine before. It just started to act very strange this week. I was trying to install a game on it and the game froze, couldn't do anything but alt + syrq + rseiub. And after the reboot the system didn't want to boot. I have a home partition and I though that I could just reinstall ubuntu but the partition failed and I couldn't do anything. But yesterday I succeded to install it nicely but the system was 50%
<Supre_Me> bulmer: i'm sure it has nothing to do with my resolution.
<pjero> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xif> how do I know the encoding of my Gnome Terminal
<Xif> +?
<bulmer> Xif: settings menu.. encoding?
<smultron> anyone know why this is happening? http://hagakure1.googlepages.com/Screenshot.png
<Lynoure> Supre_Me: I'll have to skip now, running out of the door in 5min. I quess it is possible to be a hardware problem, too
<Supre_Me> Lynoure: ok, thanks
<finalbeta> ikonia_: http://www.data-recovery-software.net/Linux_Recovery.shtml seems to at least see all files on the broken partition. I've ordered a drive, will see if I can recover files from it once it arrives.
<tominglis> hi, how do you unlock dpkg?
<smultron> tominglis, unlock?
<finalbeta> close other programs that are using it
<melot> hello, i have a USR ext modem and i cant make it dial
<tominglis> yeah, i was running aptitude, cause adept is broken at the moment, and i closed the windows rather than hitting q
<tominglis> ?
<smultron> tominglis, so now it's 'locked'?
<bulmer> melot you can talk to it first eh? like AT&F or ATDT
<finalbeta> probably just deleting the lock file
<finalbeta> but I don't know where it is, doesn't the error message tell you that?
<tominglis> smultron: well yeah, that's what it says if you try aptitude or apt-get
<alook> hi folks! i have a descision to make and tought maybe you can help. i have a server with suse linux 9.2 that has been running as a PDC (with ldap for storing users) and as a FileServer (raid 5 with 3ware escalate 9500S-8) for our department with about 15 users. I now wanted to update to a newer kernel (it has 2.6.8) because i have problems with a SATA drive, but my version of suse is no longer supoprted, so i consider switching to ubuntu. Are th
<alook> ere any good tutorials on howto setup a samba PDC with ldap on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Hello, i need help. Major problem. I booted my laptop this morning. (ubuntu edgy) And something went horebly wrong. I got some sort of disk error and can't start ubuntu. I'm using the liveCD now and can't see my files. Is there a way to get to the filesystem of my installed ubuntu from the liveCD?
<melot> yes bulmer
<tominglis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tominglis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<smultron> tominglis do you have Synatptic or Add/Remove Programs open?
<tominglis> no nothing is open
<smultron> tominglis, have you looked at "top" in the terminal?
<yomm> What driver do I use on Edgy for the GMA900 chipset ?
<melot> bulmer anything that i need to do?
<tominglis> smultron: yes there is definitely nothing visibly open
<mike> tominglis, u might try : lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bulmer> alook you dont like suse 9.3? they are still supported and not much different than 10.1 or 10.2
<tominglis> ah
<RangerRick> sorry if this has already been asked, but has something changed in the last couple of days in font-related stuff?  I did a dist-upgrade (in feisty) today and now my x server won't come up with: could not open default font 'fixed'
<bulmer> melot: you can issue those Hayes command..those start with AT
<tominglis> smultron: there is an aptitude process still running, shall i kill it?
<RangerRick> I've tried the obvious stuff like fc-cache, but nothing fixes it
<oggy_> alright alright whats with the usb webcam support in ubuntu
<oggy_> anyone ?
<alook> bulmer: well, i like suse.. but have switched from gentoo to ubuntu on my desktop and really love the apt system. (i hate the rpm system).. so i thougth maybe ubuntu would also be a good choice for the server
<oggy_>  im running a intel pro cam
<finalbeta> RangerRick: yeah, I saw my font paths being rebuild yesterday. Check your xorg file to see if the font paths are ok I guess.
<oggy_> 431
<Rayko> hey all
<ubuntu> please can anyone help my to acces my hard drive?
<oggy_> what do I need to do to get my webcam going in ubuntu
<RangerRick> finalbeta: my xorg.conf hasn't been changed since feb 2, so I'm assuming it's not gotten broken
<melot> bulmer: ok
<finalbeta> RangerRick: I see.
<RangerRick> or perhaps it was supposed to be updated?
<bulmer> alook: thats just me, i prefer a distro thats supported widely in the business world..so i prefer suse for that
<tominglis> smultron: excellent that did the trick! thanks dude
<oggy_> ?
* oggy_ taps on his loud steel ibm  keyboard 
<oggy_> ubuntu webcam support ?
<alook> bulmer: did you ever do an update form suse 9.x to opensuse 10.x? is a pain-in-a** or will make me happy? ;)
<oggy_> anyone ?
<Rayko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 look there please
<smultron> tominglis: i think someone else suggested that :P
<Rayko> i did almsot everything in the thing funnyhat gave me
<RangerRick> oggy_: generally if you ask something in a channel and no one answers, it means they don't know
<rogier> please if i can just acces my hard drive i can copy everything to an axternal drive...
<Rayko> and now
<Rayko> i getn othing
<bulmer> alook whats so wrong with installing a new 10.1 and just move over your data (assuming you have a separate partition for those) ?
<oggy_> ok
<babo> Who's the guy that works on the ubuntu 'sound team' and hangs around on here sometimes ?
<Rayko> when i type in aplay -l it gives me "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<babo> Can anyone help me with a recurring sound issue ?
<oggy_> but someone has to know something
<babo> Mic In is dead ...
<bulmer> alook on separate hard disk that is..dont fool around with over-wrting same hard disk..
<Rayko> help anyone?
<bulmer> alook assuming you are in the business world eh?
<alook> bulmer: well, it cant have a long downtime.. and if i do a new install i would need to reconfigure all the PDC/samba/ldap stuff.. not even thinking about how to get all the users back in.
<bulmer> alook: thats where your professional skills comes in... how to do planning of rolling out and cut-over.. :)
<alook> bulmer: business yes, seperate hard disk wont do.. i need do install on the available raid
<bulmer> alook am not sure what business you're in, but to save a few buck and possibly loss data due to transition or downtime..umm..
<bulmer> alook and no matter which server distro you use, there will be downtime
<alook> bulmer: i have some linux skills, but i have only set up the PDC/samva stuff once before.. i can remember it took me a few days until everything worked as expected..
<Vampisol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwHlbBbZNT4
<bbeck_> In the past I have added a perl script to rc2.d that would ask the user for networking information, then update the networking appropriate files, and restart networking.  When I add the script to edgy eft, it is never displayed, but the output appears in /var/log/boot as if someone had pressed enter at each prompt.  Is there a way to set up a script like this in edgy?
<Matic`Makovec> So..I'm trying to apt-get upgrade this thing here. But there's a problem with a package called volumeid so I can not contiune. Any suggestion how to save that thing?
<alook> bulmer: sure, there will be downtime.. but that ok as long as it wont take longer than a weekend.. so you recommend updating to opensuse?
<bulmer> alook then perhaps you need to spend more time famiiliarizing on pdc/samba..its a tuff call i know
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<bulmer> alook I certainly would, it is widely supported, big businesses do
<bulmer> alook a sample would be oracle running on suse...do i need to say more? ...brb
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<rogier> maybe another disto live cd that can acces the hard drive?
<Anonimek> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exs> does anyone know any application that will run from-startup and tell me if I have any new email (from my pop3 email account) ?
<alook> bulmer: ok, but what i dont like about suse is the thing that now happend to me.. i configured a system two years ago and now i have to start all over because the version i have is no longer supported.. i thought that with ubuntu and apt i won't have that kind of "do it again every few years" problem...
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<Rayko> anyone help plz
<Rayko> :(
<iosdfjdosi> help
<iosdfjdosi> i have an error trying to change themes in ubuntu
<iosdfjdosi> i get (gdmsetup:5868): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed
<coolspot> i make this command to try configure lirc "/usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event1"  how can i remove?
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<Rayko> please
<Rayko> help
<Matic`Makovec> Configure soundcard
<iosdfjdosi> what does (gdmsetup:5868): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed
<iosdfjdosi> error mean?
<iosdfjdosi> does anyone know?
<Matic`Makovec> Something wrong with utfs?
<iosdfjdosi> i get that error when trying to change themes in ubuntu
<iosdfjdosi> with gdmsetup
<tonyyarusso> I have dialup for my internet connection, but I also have a wireless router that I use to talk to my other computer.  I've found that when connected to the wireless, everything tries to do DNS through that, and can't find the internet.  How can I use both at the same time?
<iosdfjdosi> how do i fix that error in utfs matic?
<Shaffox> anyone has some experience with sound recorder ? what input do i have to choose (record from input:)? I speak in a headset...
<D--> I have a question. I just installed a kernel update, but I'm rather unhappy with it. I can still select my old kernel from the menu and boot into it, but is there any way to just remove the new kernel?
<tonyyarusso> D--: Sure - remove the package in Synaptic.
<Matic`Makovec> Just boot into the old one and apt-get remove the old one
<Matic`Makovec> Or use Synaptic yes
<D--> the problem is it wants to remove a shitload of other key packages
<Matic`Makovec> I think you shouldn't worry about that
<Matic`Makovec> Or maybe he should :)
<Nalleman> Can someone explain what "composite driving" is, please?
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, I have sevral kernels on my system do I need to keep the older ones ( maybe I should if ever I ned to boot into the old kernel ) ?
<tonyyarusso> dario: Such as?
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<ivan_> hola
<Rayko> help please :(
<Rayko> anyone
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I usually recommend having two kernels, but no, you don't need to keep all 13 or whatever Feisty's gone through so far :P
<_Jaak_> What does the feature "share library" Rhythmbox do? Nothing happens on other Rhythmbox in my network nor can i add them...?
<iosdfjdosi> rayko
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, ok thanks. btw how do I list what kernels I have so I can remove all but the latest two
<iosdfjdosi> did you try lspci?
<comosicus> hy
<Rayko> help?
<Rayko> :(
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: That I'm not sure
<Polysics> hi all
<iosdfjdosi> hi
<Polysics> any vmware users about?
<iosdfjdosi> im using vmware
<Polysics> it's a bit ot, but i'm stuck .-)
<IdleOne> is there a command to list what kernels are installed on my system?
<comosicus> remember me anyoane?
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<Rayko> help plz
<dyrne> iosdfjdosi: youre trying to add or switch a gdm theme?
<Rayko> :'(
<IdleOne> Rayko, patience
<iosdfjdosi> im trying to add and use a theme
<Vampisol> http://video.google.es/videoplay?docid=3819618435698830727
<D--> sorry, some reason I ended up remooting
<D--> rebooting
<iosdfjdosi> from gnome look website
<Polysics> iosdfjdosi, mind if i ask you one thing? how do i get a VM with its own IP and networking? bridged network?
<Rayko> idleone ok
<tfny1> Hi, I only bootet with my windows cd and now I get some error when trying to boot ubuntu: mount: Mounting /dev/sda2 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<Rayko> but
<Rayko> i really need help
<tfny1> Then i'm thrown back to busybox .. what to do ?
<packagedeliverer> hey, how do I format a usb-hd to fat in ubuntu?
<dyrne> iosdfjdosi: its a gtk theme or a login screen theme?
<iosdfjdosi> a login screen them
<tonyyarusso> packagedeliverer: GParted
<iosdfjdosi> theme
<iosdfjdosi> i think
<comosicus> many problems
<comosicus> too many
<IdleOne> Rayko, I understand that but if there isnt someone here who can help ast the momment repeating your question every ten seconds wont help any faster and will annoy ppl and make them not want to help you
<dyrne> packagedeliverer: or sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1   where sda1 is whatever partition
<D--> ok, when I uncheck linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20.2.9-8, it says this:
<packagedeliverer> thanks tonyyarusso
<iosdfjdosi> polysics, you just select bridged from the network option
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, could anyone take a look at : http://pastebin.com/890019  and maybe give an idea how to solve that?
<D--> to be removed: linux, linux-686, linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic
<D--> somehow, removing those scares me :(
<Rayko> idleone sorry
<D--> will synaptic automatically reconnect these packages to my old 2.6.20.2.8.7 ?
<IdleOne> Rayko, no need to apologise dude just trying to let you know how things are in here 
<knubbe> anyone who knows how i scan a computer for open ssh-ports using nmap?
<Rayko> it's ok
<Rayko> just really need help :(
<iosdfjdosi> so can anyone help with my theme problems?
<dyrne> iosdfjdosi: so you launch gdmsetup  like: open terminal type "sudo gdmsetup"  then in the tab that allows you to change themes you click 'add' button  then highlight and select the theme and click ok. then put a check mark to use this theme then ok to close gdmsetup.  at what point are you getting the error?
<tonyyarusso> D--: no.  Those are metapackages that link to whatever is newest.
<iosdfjdosi> dyme, when i highlight the theme, the error appears
<D--> so it saying they will be removed isn't a reasont o be scared?
<dyrne> iosdfjdosi: aha!
<iosdfjdosi> yes?
<iosdfjdosi> what?
<tonyyarusso> D--: Removing them will prevent you from getting future updates
<D--> tony: how can I remove the newest kernel package I got then without it?
<dyrne> iosdfjdosi: i have no idea what the problem is
<D--> as soon as I check to remove it in synaptic, it forces me to remove those too
<iosdfjdosi> oh great thanks
<Shaffox> anyone has some experience with sound recorder ? what input do i have to choose (record from input:)? I speak in a headset...
<IdleOne> D--, metapackages are only needed when installing the can safely be removed but it's recommended to have them when doing a upgrade to next version of ubuntu
<bulmer> alook the differences between the older 9.2 and 10.2 are not that much administrator wise
<a5benwillis> Anyone have an easy fic for thegrub error 18 when running under VMWARE?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<D--> I just want to remove the new 2.6.20.2-9.8 I downloaded and have my metapackages point back to 2.6.20.2.8-7
<IdleOne> D--, if synaptic wants to remove them then let it it probably wont hurt and the worst that can happen is you might have to reinstall ( I love installing Ubuntu ) so have backups of your important files
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know a good uml modelling software for diagram of classes ?
<a5benwillis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jmazaredo> i got a debian busy box prompt initram** someting
<iosdfjdosi> well, does someone know?
<D--> a5benwillis: thanks.
<D--> I'll probably just change grub to default to my old kernel
<bulmer> D-- umm downloaded new kernel does not necessarily get installed, umm it might be there sitting in /boot/ until you do the update
<D--> wait for something better to come along
<comosicus> to properly install my language suport i must type in console something with -a or something like that......does someoane know for sure
<D--> no, the new kernel is installed, just dislike it
<D--> want to keep my old one, but was hoping to remove the new one and free up the space
<dyrne> iosdfjdosi: :)  you might just try tar xfvz theme.tar.gz  then sudo mv directorycreated/ /usr/share/gdm/themes/. it should then show up in gdmsetup
<bulmer> D-- yeah you can do that, modify your grub and menu.lst to point to one you like
<rogier> is it normal the live CD can't find my (ext3) hard drive?
<iosdfjdosi> well, the new themes show in gdmsetup
<iosdfjdosi> i can select them
<comosicus> to properly install my language suport i must type in console something with -a or something like that......does someoane know for sure
<iosdfjdosi> but when i do, the error appears in console
<D--> bulmer: still doesn't get it off the disk, but ... ah well. I guess the next kernel update will get this one off :)
<iosdfjdosi> and theres no theme change
<bulmer> rogier: what made you say that it can find the ext3 ?
<bulmer> D-- you can use rm to remove noh?
<rogier> i booted from the live CD and i don't see my normal hard drive (my regular ubuntu instal won't start up)
<rogier> ?
<bulmer> rogier: umm i dont understand what you meant by normal hard drive..anyhow, fdisk -l /dev/hda  will show 1st primary, hdb slave hdc 2nd primary..etc
<_Jaak_> how do i add a Rhythmbox shared library to Rhythmbox?
<rogier> there is only one hard drive (it has ubuntu edgy)
<bulmer> rogier: so then do fdisk -l /dev/hda  and it should show eh
<bulmer> rogier: if you are expecting it to be mounted as part of liveCD ..it is not going to happen, you need to mount it manually
<IdleOne> _Jaak_, Music>Import Folder I think
<rogier> Cannot open /dev/hda
<jorgen> I just upgraded ubuntu feisty and X no longer works. X says that it can't find fixed fonts. I reinstalled all xfonts packages which gave an error like /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or isn't a directory.
<rogier> i just need to back up my files
<bulmer> anyhow..am off..
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<Pici> jorgen: fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1
<jorgen> great thanks
<_Jaak_> IdleOne, i don't see anything but adding folders....
<IdleOne> _Jaak_, under the Music menu you should have a Import Folder tab if not I dont know what to tell you
<dzager> connect #ubuntu-pl
<tfny1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, or too many mounted file system - whats wrong ? its my root partition :/
<Question> ok i found a program on the web that added a program on the menu that like me be root in the explorer windows so i could copy things in and out...but i cant find it anymore anyone can help?
<Question> ...what is ubnutus explorer called?
<Question> ubuntus*
<Rayko> can anyone look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370900 please? after doing everything which was in that link funnylookinhat gave me now everything is off and when i press aplay -l now i get "aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found..."
<kovan> I can't get hibernation to work in my laptop with edgy, can someone help me?
<_Jaak_> IdleOne, I am trying to add a music collection of another ubu desktop using the built in feature in Rhythmbox.
<tonyyarusso> Question: Nautilus
<dyrne> Question: nautilus is the file manager it varies depending on the desktop environment but in gnome its naut
<gambuterol> is there any way to hide users leaving and entering the channel? damn distracting...
<gambuterol> using mIRC btw.
<tonyyarusso> gambuterol: /ignore, usually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tfny1> gambuterol, try to make the leave command white :p
<tfny1> *leave action color as the background
<gambuterol> haha that's pretty brilliant will do
<tfny1> :D
<IdleOne> _Jaak_, I see it's a remote directory I am not sure how that would be done let me look around
<gambuterol> what irc client's popular (or good) for linux? just installed edgy eft and got a couple problems so still living in windows for awhile..
<Pici> gambuterol: if you're used to mirc, then xchat is probably a good fit for you
<kovan> I can't get hibernation to work in my laptop with edgy, can someone help me?
<tonyyarusso> !irc | gambuterol
<ubotu> gambuterol: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<IdleOne> _Jaak_, Music>Import folders window opens up then click Network Servers and navigate to where the files are. if you dont have the other computer listed in network servers then you need to use Samba I believe to share the files from one ubuntu box to the other
<gambuterol> yep i've got gaim running already. everything's pretty sweet : )
<gambuterol> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gambuterol> !guidelines
<gambuterol> uh. how do i read the channel guidelines?
<ikonia_> gambuterol you've JUST done that
<ikonia_> gambuterol why did you do it a second time in 10 seconds
<ikonia_> the reponse fromt eh bot won't change
<gambuterol> because nothing happened..
<ikonia_> it did
<Matic`Makovec> <gambuterol> !guidelines
<Matic`Makovec> <ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> gambuterol, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia_> it showed you the guidelines response
<Pici> gambuterol: ubotu is the channel's bot
<gambuterol> oh. okay okay. sorry
<gambuterol> lol. didn't realize. was used to Q from galaxynet. sorry everyone. completely new to everything
<IdleOne> gambuterol, was probably expecting a EFnet response where it would paste 3 pages worth of text hehe common newbie mistake . lets give him a break
<gambuterol> yeah... was expecting a ten point plan of how to this and how to not that. okay i'll be quiet.
<IdleOne> gambuterol :P
<Pici> gambuterol: feel free to ask any questions you want ;), fyi we have an offtopic channel for non-support things at #ubuntu-offtopic .
<IdleOne> gambuterol, this is family friendly chat so keep it clean
<IdleOne> ty
<gambuterol> okay. kinda realized nothing was going on in the channel except my problem. and uh, i am talking clean...
<IdleOne> gambuterol, I didnt say your werent just asked that you do 
<gambuterol> got it.
<acid_phyre> can someone help me out i installed limewire but when i go to open it does nothing
<IdleOne> btw welcome to Ubuntu
<ikonia_> acid_phyre where did you get limewire - its not in the ubuntu repo is it ?
<acid_phyre> nope converted it from .rpm
<acid_phyre> with alien
<ikonia_> there you go then
<Pici> acid_phyre: There you go.
<ikonia_> unsupported
<gambuterol> : ) feels pretty good. had it for about two weeks and can't get videos to work though.
<IdleOne> !dvd | gambuterol
<ubotu> gambuterol: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<acid_phyre> where is the one for ubuntu i did not think they had it
<jstew> Hi, is there some kind of graphical SVN tool for gnome?
<Pici> !p2p | acid_phyre
<ubotu> acid_phyre: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<ikonia_> acid_phyre there is no nativve limewire for ubuntu
<IdleOne> acid_phyre, try frostwire
<gambuterol> doesn't azureus work better anyway?
<ikonia_> that I'm aware of anyway
<ikonia_> gambuterol thats bittorrent
<acid_phyre> but ppl have gotta it to work
<gambuterol> yeah, but it serves the same function as limewire doesn't it?
<acid_phyre> gotten i mean
<ikonia_> acid_phyre got what to work ?
<acid_phyre> limewire
<acid_phyre> it installed fine
<ikonia_> acid_phyre ask them as its unsupported here
<ikonia_> acid_phyre installed doesn't mean compatible
<ikonia_> acid_phyren you've installed a package meant for a different distro
<acid_phyre> yea redhat package manager
<ikonia_> yes - so why would redhat work with ubuntu
<acid_phyre> rpm
<ikonia_> they are totally different products
<acid_phyre> its possible just a lil different to ge tworking
<ikonia_> acid_phyre then why are you not getting it working instead of asking us how to get ti working if you knwo so much ?
<acid_phyre> i know what im doing just it wont load
<acid_phyre> dont get smart with me
<ikonia_> acid_phyre I'm not being smart - but clearly you don't know what your doing as a.) you wouldn't be trying to port rpm's b.) giving us the debug output of "it won't load"
<IdleOne> acid_phyre, try asking in #limewire perhaps they can help you more
<gordonjcp> anyone know who the maintainer for Bluefish is?
<Pici> gordonjcp: have you checked launchpad?
<ysg> hi all i have a problem, i am using a mobile p4 cpu on my desktop pc, it is working normal in windows but, when i boot linux, it is ok when i am using a 2.4.x kernel but when i boot a 2.6.x kernel it gives kernel panic and can not boot, do u know why, and how to solve?
<gordonjcp> Pici: no, but thanks for reminding me of the name of the thing I was looking for ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nullboy> ysg: you need to watch what happens right before the panic.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<marshall> hey guys
<nullboy> since it is kernel 2.6 i am betting that your kernel is panicking because of the disk dev changes
<upd> hi
<upd> how can i mount disc
<marshall> for some reason, openoffice writer isnt picking up my spelling mistakes. im pretty sure the spell check is enabled. even when i runn the active spell check it doesnt find anything. any ideas?
<abhi> Is there any software like kshutdown for ubnutu?
<upd> that can i write on it
<upd> becouse now i cant
<dyrne> acid_phyre: i realize this doesnt go to your question but frostwire should install seamlessly as well
<nullboy> upd: what kind of disk are you talking about?
<upd> hdd
<abhi> Is there any software like kshutdown for ubnutu?
<ysg> nullboy, when i boot the same ubuntucd or any other live cd it is ok with a desktop p4 cpu but when i replace the mobile cpu it panics
<mluser-work> Anybody know when the ubuntu clamav will be updated?
<acid_phyre> can someone help me on installing JRE 1.5.x update?
<abhi> Is there any software like kshutdown for ubnutu?
<Pici> abhi: What is kshutdown?
<ikonia_> acid_phyre apt-get it
<abhi> autoshut down the os. in kde not working gnome
<Pici> abhi: It should exist in the repos, have you tried isntalling it?
<acid_phyre> have to know what its spelled like thats the only problem there
<dyrne> upd: formated in windows? ntfs?
<ikonia_> acid_phyre search the repo and you'll get the spelling
<upd> yes it is ntfs
<abhi> pici: it is present . but not working in gnome
<upd> i mount it
<upd> and now i cant format it
<upd> or write on it
<nullboy> upd: what does mount show?
<ikonia_> upd why are you trying to format something after its been mounted
<upd> i write mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/lolek
<dyrne> upd: ntfs unless you install ntfs-3g will be read only.  one way to mount it from terminal is: sudo mkdir /media/windows/ && mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows/      that is assuming the partition is hda1
<ikonia_> upd and.....
<upd> ok tnx
<teeL> anyone know about a good gateway guide?
<ikonia_> teeL what do you mean
<exs> How do I exactly get evolution mail to start-up on every boot?
<upd> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<upd> hm
<upd> ;:>
<teeL> How to setup =P
<teeL> on ubuntu desktop :O
<gordonjcp> exs: system->prefs->session->startup
<erUSUL> exs: add it to System>Prefs.>session startop programs?
<ikonia_> teeL setup what
<teeL> a gateway
<exs> what's the startup command for evolution?
<ikonia_> you should get your gateway from dhcp
<exs> because I tried to get Gaim to startup from boot, but that never worked when I tried "gaim"
<teeL> yeah but i dont know how to set it up..
<ikonia_> ... stagedd [n=stagedd@ip565b478c.direct-adsl.nl]  has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> teeL you shouldn't have to - you should get it via dhcp from your DSL provider
<teeL> i have tried but the comps doesnt get an ip =p
<stagedd> Ubuntu!
<ikonia_> teeL ahhh ok - so your not getting anything configured on your network card?
<teeL> No. Im trying to setup a adblock server =P
<ikonia_> teeL thats a totally different think to what you asked
<teeL> well, thats what i mean >.<
<ikonia_> teeL I don't have a guide for setting up an adblock server
<teeL> I got the adblock software up and running. But now i have to use the server as a gateway.. And i dont know how to config it
<jmazaredo> i get a initramfs console how do i fix this
<ikonia_> teeL oooh you want other users to proxy out of it
<almostkorean> how do i use a .patch file?
<erUSUL> almostkorean: man patch
<almostkorean> is that the command to use?
<ikonia_> almostkorean you patch source code, but if you have to ask - you shouldn't be using
<erUSUL> almostkorean: yes
<almostkorean> what if i dont know what folder to put it in
<teeL> ikonia_: Yes :D You know how to do that?
<ikonia_> almostkorean then you shouldn't be using it
<HymnToLife> almostkorean, that means you souldn't need to use it
<ikonia_> teeL you need to look up ip_forwarding or masqurading with iptables
<almostkorean> hm alrightt
<Bragih> Does anyone know what I shall do if Linux doesn't play any kind of sound? I'm using a sis onboard soundcard ( AC 97 thingy ), Linux has detected and installed it
<teeL> ikonia_: Ok thanks
<IdleOne> !sound | Bragih
<ubotu> Bragih: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bragih> such a cool bot
<rael> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IdleOne> Bragih, yeah it knows everything even my social security number
<rael> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IdleOne> !idleone's ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idleone's ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> rael, the bot doesnt change it's answer
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >ikonia_
<IdleOne> ikonia, :p
<ikonia_> all - please take a look at this on using the bot  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse
<Bragih> Does anyone know what I shall do if Linux doesn't play any kind of sound? I'm using a sis onboard soundcard ( AC 97 thingy ), Linux has detected and installed it? ( The bot's suggestions do not work! )
<IdleOne> Bragih, speakers plugged in and turned on?
<ciro3> hello
<Bragih> Of course o.o
<ciro3> for italian support
<ciro3> ?
<ikonia_> !it > ciro3
<gambuterol> !totem>gambuterol
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-it
<defrysk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ciro3> thanks
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >defrysk
<Bragih> IdleOne, any ideas?
<Gaz_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ikonia_> !gootbotuse >gaz_
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >gaz_
<defrysk> botabuse | ikonia
<defrysk> !botabuse | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IdleOne> Bragih, if the driverse got installed and alsa mixer is being used then you probably need to install w32codecs like Gaz_ suggested
<ikonia_> defrysk I didn't investigate the channel - I used the bot properly#
<Bragih> Alright, I'll try that one, thanks
<defrysk> ;p
<esaym> what does "RenderAccel" do in xorg?
<ikonia_> esaym render acceleration
<teeL> !ip forwaring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip forwaring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teeL> :(
<IdleOne> ikonia, directing the bot's response via > isnt always a good options as newbies dont always see the msg window
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >teel
<esaym> ikonia_: what is the advantage of that? will it speed up my games?
<ikonia_> IdleOne its a practice beign tried at the moment
<ikonia_> esaym yes
<esaym> oh really? hmm
<esaym> ikonia_: what about triplebuffer?
<IdleOne> ikonia, and using the !goodbotuse fatctoid on everybody is borderline !botabuse :P
<ikonia_> IdleOne not really - its telling them once - take a look at this
<ikonia_> and its in private so doesn't interupt the channel
<IdleOne> ikonia, Ive seen it
<ikonia_> esaym no idea
<ikonia_> IdleOne I wasn't aware as you piped output to the channel
<sacater> hey, I installed a source package and want to remove it, how do i do this
<esaym> lol thanks
<ikonia_> I thought you where not awre
<ikonia_> aware
<ikonia_> sacater rm
<sacater> ikonia: and...
<ikonia_> sacater remove everything it installed
<IdleOne> ikonia, the rules are there to help keep the channel clear of spam but some channel spam is unavoidable and even neccesary if we are all looking at private windows then the channel looks dead and newbies wont know why this channel is even here for. IMHO of course
<sacater> ikonia: how do i know what it installed
<sacater> ikonia_ or where it is kept
<ikonia_> IdleOne I get that, its just something that being tried at the moment to cut it down
<sn0m> oi
<ikonia_> sacater you should know you configured and built it from source
<ikonia_> sacater thats the downside of not using a package managed software
<sacater> ikonia_ yeah, i did simple ./configure, make, then sudo make instal
<sacater> make install
<ikonia_> sacater ok - so you should know where that installs to
<sacater> /usr/local/share isnt it?
<ikonia_> sacater a part of it will go into /usr/local/share
<Pici> sacater: check the README or ISNTALL file that comes with the source.
<ikonia_> only a very small part
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Symmetria> hey all
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone here who can test an apt-get off my mirror (it is an official mirror, I just wanna make sure people arent getting gpg errors etc)
<thcmonkey> has the release of distros like ubuntu seen a larger influx of newbs into the linux community?
<thcmonkey> or rather - large*
<apokryphos> larger, sure
<acid_phyre> nvm on the java YAY automatix is back online
<Pici> !automatix | acid_phyre
<ubotu> acid_phyre: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<acid_phyre> hehe cry about it
<Pici> Just giving fair warning.
<acid_phyre> yea ive never seen it break a system though so no biggy
<techie1> Is it possible to download Ubuntu programs to a cd an use them while still on Ubuntu Livecd?
<betatux> techie1, i think that's perfectly possible , if you would compile and install programs an a writable/rewritable disc and you're able to mount this disc when using the livecd you're able to run those programs
<sn0m> is it possible to remove beryl completely without destroying ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> techie1, You can create your own LiveCD image somewhere, I forget what the website is that hosts the program though...
<sn0m> i screwed it up big time one
<w0rmy> hi, I have a network problem, I get REALLY slow pings inside my LAN. I use a usb wifi card. on windows it works fine...
<Pici> !ipv6 | w0rmy, try disabling ipv6 if you dont need it
<ubotu> w0rmy, try disabling ipv6 if you dont need it: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<w0rmy> I think I already disabled ipv6 thou Ill take a look, thanks !
<Symmetria> errr
<Konoko> I used split
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Konoko> ohir: but is it possible to merge them under windows?
<yomm> Symmetria : where can I learn more about it ?
<rogier> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ikonia_> rogier show me the command you used
<Symmetria> yomm about ipv6? well, its a rather wide topic, any specifics you wanna learn about?
<ohir> Konoko should be possible thru dosbox copy commnd
<chivosolar> oh man everything disappeared
<chivosolar> hey Im havin some trouble finding the place (right file) to specify how these external 300gb usb drive is to be mounted. what file do i put permanent entries for specifying how to mount external usb drives
<ikonia_> chivosolar /etc/fstab
<rogier> mount /dev/hda1 $mount_point
<Konoko> ohir: Im looking for something "easier" for users.. I wanna rapidshare a file for my friend
<ohir> Konoko the limits of sizes and names of dosbox apply
<Konoko> he uses windows
<eyalw> hi, looking for a firefox extention that acts like a session saver, only that you can continue that session from another computer by using the extention (similar to google bookmarks)
<chivosolar> ok so I got fstab do I also need to do something with mtab?
<ikonia_> rogier ughhhh did you change $mount_point to a mount point on your system
<yomm> well , i'm trying to run a home media server , so i"m a bit worried about security as I am not an expert , so security related
<ikonia_> chivosolar mtab is dynamic
<chivosolar> well yes they are external usb drives
<rogier> like a folder?
<Vesper> How can I format a harddrive in my machine with fdisk?  I want to set it up to ext3 partitioning
<ikonia_> chivosolar no - I mean the mtab file is created dynamiclly
<GrahamA> Quick question: I have NetworkManager Applet, and I don't want it, how do I get rid of it?
<ohir> konoko try archivizers then
<ikonia_> Vesper you don't format using fdisk
<rogier> in media
<Kristov`> Kristov
<acid_phyre> haha ikonia u dumb*** all i needed was the updated version of java which i got from automatix and my limewire works
<ikonia_> rogier yes a directory
<acid_phyre> thanks for nothing
<rausb0> is the bcm43xx firmware kernel specific? if so, why?
<chivosolar> ikonia, ah
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<nullboy> marshall: java
<Pici> bdragonmsl: you dont
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl you don't need to - use sdo
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl you don't need to - use sudo
<Pici> !sudo | bdragonmsl
<ubotu> bdragonmsl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Vesper> So what command do I use to format a hard drive then?
<Konoko> ohir: How can I do with lha?
<bdragonmsl> I tried that, but beryl won't install with out me being root
<ikonia_> Vesper depends what file system you want on it
<Vesper> ext3
<techie1> ubuto. Gparted is already on the ubuntu livecd?
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl yes it will
<ikonia_> Vesper mke2fs -k
<ikonia_> Vesper mke2fs -j
<ohir> Konoko there is linux version of lharc, at least was 5 yrs ago ;)
<falcon3> how do i change to "be" keyboard layout in console ? i don't have X
<_raphael_> is aiglx enabled by default in edgy?
<bdragonmsl> not thru the automatic install
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl yes it will
<Konoko> ohir: ^^ thanks, im new at linux ''
<Vesper> ikonia_: Will that specify the second harddrive?  That's the one I want to format.
<crimsun> _raphael_: yes.
<techie1> Because I have Fat 32 in my xindows xp I thought i had to repartition my drive before installing ubuntu. I do not want to loose my previous os.
<IdleOne> techie1, no I dont think but you can install it ( wont save when you reboot ) but I suggest you go to the website and burn the live cd version to keep handy
<ohir> Konoko: though I don't have it at had to check manual for you, try find answer thru search engine.
<bdragonmsl> ikonia, I've tried, it comes up with a message.
<ikonia_> Vesper you specify the device you want to format
<eNeSKa> siema
<eNeSKa> jest tu kto
<techie1> <IdleOne>i have burned livecd, also have another cd for systemrescue
<goomie> I've followed the guide to install nvidia drivers but when i restart X it errors?
<ikonia_> Vesper eg: mke2fs -j /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> techie1, I meant the live cd version of gparted
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl well, it does work
<techie1> <IdleOne>i just wanted to understand the process
<Vesper> ikonia_: Thanks!  I'll try that now.
<hellmet> Does anyone know of any mp3pro to mp3 converter? I'm planning to convert my collection into OGG. Can't convert into OGGfrom mp3pro.
<eNeSKa>  ctrl+alt+backspace    restrt X
<techie1> <IdleOne>I got it. Where do I download it from? is that a free program?
<bdragonmsl> ikonia, "/bin/bash: if [ $UID -gt 0 ] ; then echo "You must run this script as root."; else cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.li: No such file or directory
<bdragonmsl> "
<falcon3> how do i change to "be" keyboard layout in console ? i don't have X
<IdleOne> techie1, it is free google gparted
<techie1> <IdleOne>is it a visual partition program?
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl what command are you ussing
<ikonia_> issuing
<techie1> <IdleOne>ok thanks.
<igge> anyone knows of a command linte tool to check if an xml document is valid?
<bdragonmsl> sudo ./beryl-install-script
<eNeSKa> polska
<chivosolar> ikonia, ok so it seems better but i keep getting fusermount: mountpoint is not empty
<ikonia_> bdragonmsl just get it out the ubuntu repo's
<eNeSKa> #ubuntu-pl
<yomm> Symmetria : thx
<ikonia_> !beryl >bdragonmsl
<Symmetria> yomm pleasure
<ikonia_> chivosolar probably the dir is not empyu
<Symmetria> :)
<ikonia_> emtpy
<Edulix> hoola!
<ikonia_> empty even
<ikonia_> Symmetria I've taken those links, looks interesting
<helpmeman> i love linux, does anybody agree?
<Edulix> vmware post-configuration process always fails
<ikonia_> helpmeman not in this room - we don't care
<Edulix> and then it tells me to execute dpkg --configure -a
<IdleOne> helpmeman, I agree that you love linux
<ikonia_> IdleOne genius
<Edulix> how do I lie to apt so that it thinks it's already configured?
<Edulix> (which actyually.. it is!)
<IdleOne> ikonia_, thanks 
<Symmetria> heh I like tools that are good for the purpose for which Im using them, which in some cases is linux, in other cases its not :p
<helpmeman> yeah man, windbows owns linux anyway
<helpmeman> ennit
<ikonia_> helpmeman ok - thats great. This is ubuntu support - please only ask support questions
<IdleOne> helpmeman, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that topic
<swanfl> why do you say that helpmeman ?
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia_> swanfl don't feed the troll
<helpmeman> linux is about as fun as getting shot
<ikonia_> helpmeman please stop
<IdleOne> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewWilliams> uh oh troll warning :)
<helpmeman> your mother is a troll
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<IdleOne> !ops
<chivosolar> ikonia, the dir is empty
<ikonia_> byeeeeee
<helpmeman> bye noob
<helpmeman> bye
<helpmeman> byebyebye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Symmetria> hrm, anyway, anyone here who could do me a favour and test my ubuntu mirror for me
<IdleOne> ty
<ikonia_> thanks
<IdleOne> funny I helped that lamer yesterday
<gathers_> can someone help me get xvideo output stable? I can play a video in vlc/xvideo with 1-2% cpu usage for about 20 min, then cpu usage goes HIGH. Xorg uses 50% for displaying a paused video now
<gathers_> I'm using nvidia and twinview
<falcon3> Ubuntu doesnt detect my Samsung WriteMaster during install. Anyone ideas how i can fix this?
<ikonia_> gathers_ /join #nvidia - you'll get detail support
<zspada15_> !connection time out
<gathers_> ikonia: ok, ty
<ikonia_> zspada15_ what ?
<zspada15_> ikonia_: im trying to query the bot
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm installing Ubuntu Server 6.06.1 on a Compaq ML310, and got the system booting after some trouble, however, the network card does not load
<zspada15_> ubotu: tell zspada15_ about timeout
<paradizelost> it's a Broadcom BCM5702X
<rogier> any one tips on a guide to mount ntfs partition read/ write from the livecd?
<tonyyarusso> !broadcom | paradizelost
<ubotu> paradizelost: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> !ntfs > rogier
<ikonia_> rogier you'll need to install ntfs-3g
<paradizelost> tonyyarusso, it's not a wireless card
<tonyyarusso> blah, not wireless...
<paradizelost> it's a broadcom gigabit card
<paradizelost> in an ML310 Server
<zspada15_> paradizelost: never had a problem wiht a broadcom
<tonyyarusso> paradizelost: sorry, thought that factoid went somewhere else.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, components > network cards perhaps.
<ikonia_> paradizelost look for the HP linux pack to check driver compatiability
<zspada15_> paradizelost: modprobe your bcm module
<rogier> yes but i can only find instructions where i have te reboot. (and thats a bit of a problem using the livecd)
<zspada15_> just hit tab when you see bc
<paradizelost> system initially segment fault'ed on  initial boot after install
<ikonia_> zspada15_ some of the later broadcoms are a 3rd party module only
<paradizelost> had to boot to a gentoo livecd to do the dist-upgrade to get a newer kernel
<hydoskee> what's the best way to make a ram disk/partition
<poningru> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<zspada15_> ubotu: tell zspada15_ about ubuntu ultimate
<paradizelost> module bcm not found :P
<ikonia_> zspada15_ ubuntu ultimate is a none-official ubuntu build
<chivosolar> im gonna try a reboot
<chivosolar> i know i know i know
<IdleOne> zspada15_, /msg ubotu search
<chivosolar> it has to work from boot up though
<ikonia_> chivosolar what does - ntfs writing
<zspada15_> IdleOne: thank you
<paradizelost> zspada15_, network worked fine under gentoo livecd
<rogier> (it is already mounted (read only)
<chivosolar> ikonia, ?   ntfs-3g
<ikonia_> chivosolar sorry - you said you're going to reboot as "it" has to work at boot time ?
<chivosolar> although I get the idea that ntfs-3g uses fuse
<zspada15_> paradizelost: are the lights on on your network card?
<paradizelost> doesn't matter, if i do an ifconfig -a, nothing shows but lo
<dyrne> paradizelost: cat /etc/iftab  does a device show there?
<chivosolar> oh well not that the usb drive has to be accessible at boot "time" just through the boot up I get it after loggin in
<paradizelost> but no, i haven't unplugged it since i was in the gentoo livecd
<ikonia_> chivosolar if its in the fstab - it will mount at boot
<paradizelost> dyrne, it shows AN entry for an eth0 with a mac, but doesn't say anything about module or anything like that
<paradizelost> but that is most likely there from the install
<paradizelost> as the network worked fine on install
<paradizelost> during the install process that is
<paradizelost> not following reboot
<set|sleep> hello
<paradizelost> as it segfault'ed after reboot
<sinizzl> can anyone tell me how i can influence a user's gnome-session command order? i need a certain command to be run AFTER another certain command but it defaults the other way round :(
<goundy> little question, I've GParted and i'm about to resize a partition (NTFS) is this possible ?
<WhitePanda> help im a newb and i have no console
<Strump> can anyone help me with bzflag? i can only log in to a server one time, after restart bzf, bzf is crashing, when i log into the same server, when i delete .bzf in my directory, i can log in without crash, one time
<ikonia_> goundy yes
<ikonia_> WhitePanda how can you not have a console- what do you have - a black screen
<WhitePanda> yes
<dyrne> goundy: you might want to back up essential stuff first juts in case
<set|sleep> i'm still new to ubuntu and i have tried installing the server version
<MeisterZopf> WhitePanda, press Alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal"
<WhitePanda> no cursor
<goundy> dyrne, ikonia thank you guys :] 
<Symmetria> any south africans in here?
<set|read> anyway i came up with a problem with the telnet daemon ... I tried installing it
<WhitePanda> what is ctrl-alt-F1 for?
<dkbg> anyone have any info on using the radeon open source driver on a radeon mobility x700? according to this http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-6273a167aed0e717c2b56abe2c7a95d701945d2a my card is supported by it
<set|read> with apt-get install telnetd but i end up receiving an error couldn't find telnetd
<Symmetria> set|read why are you installing a telnet daemon? only do that with extreme care
<Pici> WhitePanda: brings you to a tty (terminal) prompt
<ikonia_> set|read where did you get that error, at install time or at run time
<set|read> symmetria : am just using 2 pcs at home for error
<WhitePanda> it gives a black screen
<set|read> err for installation
* dyrne makes not of set|read's ip 
<set|read> ikonia : when i do it runtime
<WhitePanda> does the terminal work the same as the consoel
<RabidPanda> rAr!
<Symmetria> set|read I would suggest using ssh over telnet
<WhitePanda> damn pandas
<ikonia_> set|read do "find / -name telnetd print"
<tristan_> hello there
<RabidPanda> lol
<Symmetria> telnet is rather horribly insecure :)
<tristan_> Is someone familiar with .htaccess of servers and could help me
<c4rb> sure, what you want tristan
<RabidPanda> rather horibly ?
<falcon3> My install-cd is hanging on "Booting the kernel", what can i do ?
<RabidPanda> sounds as though you're almost not very sure of yourself kinda ;)
<tristan_> c4rb, I have changed all my .html pages to .php pages. I just want a redirection of all .html to .php
<c4rb> that's not too hard
<c4rb> what server are you using?
<tristan_> c4rb, that's what I think but I don't know how to do it
<tristan_> c4rb, it's Apache
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: Is this a server that you have root access to?
<c4rb> is php installed as a module?
<c4rb> to apache
<set|read> ikonia wait trying it right now
<tristan_> c4rb, woo I don't know. I know that I can use .htaccess. I know also I can personnalize my 404 erro, I've done it
<tristan_> I don't know if it helps you
<c4rb> that's good.
<goundy> problem :(
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: If you do, it's better not to use .htaccess.  The line in question in your /etc/apache2/ is "mods-available/dir.conf:          DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml"
<goundy> with GParted I can't resize a fuc*ing NTFS partition :s
<tristan_> This is an Apache server that is over the internet
<goundy> the resize button is disabled when I choose it :s
<set|read> ikonia the command gives an error
<tristan_> I don't administrate it
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: Otherwise, just put the same in your .htaccess, rather than dir.conf.
<mwe> goundy: make sure the partition is not mounted
<tonyyarusso> Okay
<tristan_> It is for my webbapge
<goundy> mwe, oh right I'll verify this
<goundy> thank you
<mwe> yw
<set|read> path must precede expression (find / -name telnetd print)
<c4rb> http://www.ilovejackdaniels.com/apache/mod_rewrite-cheat-sheet/
<goundy> mwe, not mounted :s
<c4rb> that should help you out with mod_rewrite
<tristan_> can I do something like RedirectMatch seeother *.html *.php?
<mwe> goundy: and run it as root or with sudo/gksudo
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: The important part was "I don't administrate it" - many people run webservers that they do.
<tristan_> sorry
<goundy> mwe, already done :/
<WhitePanda> i cant install the drivers for my ATI radeon Mobility x1400...can anyone help??
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: Not sure about RedirectMatch - mod_rewrite could do it too otherwise.
<mwe> goundy: I don't know why then. Maybe you need the chkdisk it
<goundy> mwe, I'll look
<chivosolar> ikonia, so havin some strange side effect, i rebooted and the computer browser shows the two usb partions as drives but complains that only root can mount the device; ls -al /media shows that the directory is owned by root root  and the main drive directories are owned by   root plugdev
<mwe> goundy: that would be from within windows
<gambuterol> woh. irc in gaim feels really strange.
<goundy> mwe, yes thank you guy ;)
<tristan_> so should I write mod_rewrite ^.html ^.php?
<Edulix> is this normal in smartctl output ? Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   046    Pre-fail  Always       -       105531
<tonyyarusso> tristan_: I think that's the way I'd go.
<chivosolar> ikonia, ok so I change the group of the /media/drivename to plugdev and i still get the message that it can only be mounted by root
<Edulix> (and the number changes all the time)
<Selaiah> For my Wlan Card to work properly i need to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart. Is it possible to automize this on bootup?
<Selaiah> Maybe by adding that line to some start script?
<set|read> ikonia i'm using ubuntu 6.06 server version
<profoX`> Which PCMCIA (cardbus) wireless networking cards have good linux support?
<set|read> symmetria i'm just tryng to setup the telnet daemon for 2 pcs in a private network only
<Supre_Me> hello, my system tells me my file system is readonly, how do I fix that?
<goundy> guys hum
<goundy> GParted can't read NTFS :/
<goundy> All I want is to resize an NTFS partition.
<goundy> s Solution ?
<goundy> -s +a
<wolfmanz> anyone have a ati 9800 pro working properly under ubuntu so that it shows up when you do fglrxinfo     ?
<tristan_> RewriteRule gives me a 500 error
<tristan_> If I use RedirectMatch seeother ^.html ^.php it doesn't work
<elyon225> Is there a way to write to an NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<elyon225> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tristan_> but I'm not sure if I need to use the ^ character
<elyon225> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<elyon225> !ntfx-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfx-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chivosolar> is there anything on this line from fstab that would restrict mounting the drive by only the root user?  /dev/sda1       /media/ChocoSol-1       ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<elyon225> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tristan_> files have exactly the same name. I want index.html to be redirected to index.php and so on for every pages
<JD|work> Ubuntu install is asking me if the system clock is set to UTC
<JD|work> do I say yes or no?
<JD|work> I'm in the US
<lordhelmet> i always say no...
<lordhelmet> and i've never had any problems on the many machines i've installed on
<lordhelmet> i always get ntpd running though
<falcon3> No common CD-ROM drive was detected. I don't have any drivers for the dvdrw myself, can anyone help me ? (6.10 ubuntu server)
<Mach3> anyone here good with dual-boot problems?
<lordhelmet> Mach3: maybe...what's the problem
<Mach3> lordhelmet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7831/
<georgetownhero4l> heys
<georgetownhero4l> anyone know hwo to get Microsoft Epression Web to work in Ubuntu 6.10
<georgetownhero4l> is that even possible
<dawn> Hello, I have a probleme whith landes eternelles : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7832/
<Supre_Me> I want to edit my xorg.conf but my system tells me that the system is only read able. What do I do?
<IndyGunFreak> Supre_Me: if y9u're using gnome.. sudo gedit /path to file/xorg.conf
<Supre_Me> IndyGunFreak: ok, i'll try that
<Wulfie> anyone know how I can get around this package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64) when installing packages?
<Supre_Me> IndyGunFreak: sorry, but that was just what I was doing. I still get the same output
<georgetownhero4l> im taking that as a no then?
<IndyGunFreak> Supre_Me: did you put that command in a terminal?
<ohir> Wulfie get packages compiled for your CPU (Amd64)
<dooglus> Supre_Me: you need to mount the filesystem readwrite not readonly
<lordhelmet> Mach3: hmm.....i've had problems like that before...basically the drive it tries to boot to isn't the drive it thought was gong to be the boot drive during install.....
<Supre_Me> IndyGunFreak: yes
<dawn> Hello, I have a probleme whith landes eternelles : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7832/
<Supre_Me> dooglus: and how do I do that?
<x386> hello *
<IndyGunFreak> Supre_Me: that should have allowed you to edit it.
<lordhelmet> Mach3: you might have to use a livecd to change the fstab....thinking....
<Wulfie> but if I want to use the 386 packs?
<Supre_Me> dooglus: I just reinstalled everything
<almostkorean> supr_me:  i had to use the chmod command
<AlexC_> Wulfie: that's because you're trying to install a 32bit packaeg on a 64bit install of Ubuntu
<ohir> Wulfie you don't have i386 CPU
<AlexC_> ohir: no, he doesn't have a i386 install of Ubuntu =)
<IndyGunFreak> Wulfie: just another reason to stick with the i386 distros for now.
<Supre_Me> almostkorean: sorry, could you give me the whole command? i'm kinda a linux newbie. chmodd 777 something, right?
<Matic`Makovec> Could someone please remember me how to show .files in graphical browser?
<Wulfie> yes I understand but I have the 32 compat libraries and the packs should work - I just want to install them
<almostkorean> supr_me: yeah, chmod 777 filenam
<AlexC_> Matic`Makovec: View->Show Hidden Files
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks
<ohir> AlexC_ yep, thanks.
<Pici> Matic`Makovec: I think you can do the shortcut ctrl-h or AlexC_ advice
<Supre_Me> almostkorean: it still tells me that it's readonly. chmodd doesn't work :/
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, saw that, thanks AlexC_ and Pici
<AlexC_> Matic`Makovec: you're welcome
<dooglus> Supre_Me: check how it's mounted first.  what does this show?    mount | grep $(df /etc/fstab | grep ^/ | awk '{print $1}')
<almostkorean> ahh sorry, its chmod, with one d
<dawn> Hello, I have a probleme whith landes eternelles : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7832/
<lordhelmet> Mach3: how are your drives setup? which is master/slave windows/ubuntu?
<WhitePanda> can anyone help with installing video drivers
<AlexC_> WhitePanda: please ask a real question =)
<AlexC_> !nvidia | WhitePanda
<ubotu> WhitePanda: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* falcon3 is downloading a freebsd install cd since no one here wants to help
<gambuterol> how do I install a font?
<WhitePanda> thx
<WhitePanda> ATI and I already converted it from a .rpm to a .deb
<gambuterol> wait i got it. asked ubotu
<lordhelmet> gambuterol: some you can just drop into ~/.fonts i think
<Mach3> lordhelmet: they are sata so theres no "master/slave" relationship that i'm aware of.   I have the boot priority set to the linux drive, so that it boots through grub
<Supre_Me> almostkorean: yes I wrote it with one d
<lordhelmet> Mach3: and was it like that when you installed as well?
<AlexC_> lordhelmet: gambuterol or type "fonts://" into the location bar and drag/drop fonts into there
<lordhelmet> March3: or did you do the unplug thing?
<trainer> hi, I wanted to try kde, so I installed the kubuntu-desktop package but when I restarted i still get gnome. what am i missing?
<almostkorean> supre_me: oh...hmm did you do sudo chmod ?
<dooglus> Supre_Me: chmod can't do anything on a readonly filesystem
<lordhelmet> trainer: you have to select kde from the Session menu
<Supre_Me> dooglus: the output from that is: /dev/hdc3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<IndyGunFreak> falcon3: good luck, if you think Ubuntu support might be lackign sometimes... lol,
<dooglus> almostkorean: the filesystem isn't writable.  being root won't help
<AlexC_> trainer: see when you login it says Options bottom right? Click that, select Session and then choose KDE
<AlexC_> trainer: bottom left, I mean
<almostkorean> oh i see
<almostkorean> i dono then sorry
<yell0w> hey guys what's traceroute command in *nix ?
<falcon3> IndyGunFreak: well, skipping the hard questions here is easy too :)
<dooglus> Supre_Me: what's the error message when you run "sudo chmod a+w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then?
<trainer> lordhelmet AlexC_ thanks! will it remember that choice on subsequent restarts?
<IndyGunFreak> falcon3: maybe nobody knows the answer....
<AlexC_> trainer: can't remember
<dsl7957> hi all
<Mach3> lordhelmet: i installed Ubuntu with the windows drive unplugged.  then i edited my menu.lst with that entry, and set the boot priority to boot from the linux drive, and
<Supre_Me> dooglus: it says it's only readonly O.O
<falcon3> IndyGunFreak: there has to be some precedence to my problem :(
<dooglus> Supre_Me: what does it really say?
<dooglus> Supre_Me: I don't believe it says "it's only readonly O.O"
<Mach3> lordhelmet: ignore that last and
<Supre_Me> dooglus: well, it's on the other comp and in swedish so i'll translate it: chmod: changes rights on "/etc/X11/xorg.conf": Filesystem is only read able
<dsl7957> anyone know if i can install ubuntu by downloading the .ISO file through Damn Small Linux ???
<dsl7957> (im a newbie)
<IndyGunFreak> readonly 0.0.. first time i saw that one..lol
<dooglus> Supre_Me: it's strange.  the 'mount' output shows it's mounted 'rw', yes chmod tells you the filesystem is readonly.
<lordhelmet> Mach3: if you don't mind a reinstall (it's pretty quick) i would try the advanced install and select your own grub device (with all drives plugged in). also why are you working it this way? i've never had any problems with the typical overwrite mbr method
<Pici> dsl7957: you;re running dsl as a live session
<Supre_Me> dooglus: aye
<JuJuBee> Howdy all.  How do I lock the desktop picture on a computer so others cannot change it?  I wish it to be the same for all accounts all of the time.
<dooglus> Supre_Me: I see the mount options are "rw,error=readonly" - could it be there's an error on the filesystem, so it's remounted it readonly?
<dsl7957> i installed dsl directly on my HD
<dsl7957> and boot through grub
<Mach3> lordhelmet: well i did.  i restarted from the Ubuntu install only to find that i couldnt boot into windows OR ubuntu.. my system would post, and then sit there.
<Supre_Me> dooglus: I don't know, i'm not sure. Is there anyway to remount it?
<Pici> dsl7957: That was supposed to be a question, ah, okay, I dont see why you wouldnt be able to download it.  But you'd have to burn it to disc to install.
<Mach3> lordhelmet: it took me all night to fix it to where i could get into windows again.  and when i learned i could do it without grub on my windows drive, i knew that was for me
<dsl7957> thats the kicker...i dont have a cd rom drive on my laptop so ive been booting through a usb drive
<dooglus> Supre_Me: I don't think so - the partition is in use.  you'll need to reboot I guess
<dooglus> Supre_Me: can you "sudo touch /blah" for example?
<williammanda> can someone help me with an apt-get problem?
<IndyGunFreak> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Supre_Me> dooglus: no it says I can't touch "/blah" because the system is readonly
<Supre_Me> dooglus: I'll reboot the system then and see if that helps. I just hope it won't crash again.
<Crow> Is there a way to get directory size (ls -s or l as far as I could check giv e very small numbers)
<Pici> dsl7957: Theres a guide here on how to install ubuntu from a usb stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick .  I've never done it, but the instructions look concise.
<dsl7957> pici: im downloading ubuntu6.10.iso on the laptop i wish to install, the only this is how can i install without using a live cd install?
<Mach3> lordhelmet: well, ihave to go.  thanks for trying to help
<dsl7957> ok let me take a look
<AlexC_> williammanda: our channel psyhics are on holliday/vacation currently. Instead you'll have to tell us you're problem this time
<ohir> Supre_Me try sudo mount -o remount,ro / ; sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Pici> dsl7957: more ways to install here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<dooglus> Supre_Me: looks to me like there's an error on the / filesystem
<dooglus> Supre_Me: try rebooting into 'rescue mode' or whatever ubuntu calls it
<[GuS] > Guys... cdimage.ubuntu.com is not working? i cant enter the site
<ohir> Supre_Me though its ro likely due to some error on fs
<AlexC_> [GuS] : works here, but slow
<[GuS] > :S
<dooglus> [GuS] : it's fast here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Supre_Me> ohir: euhm, that command didn't work
<GhostFreeman_> I've encountered a crash during a system update, how can I resume from my crash point?
<dooglus> [GuS] : cdimage.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.89.4 ; cdimage.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.89.7
<[GuS] > well... seems i cant get the url
<Supre_Me> dooglus: ok, I can try that. I'll just try a normal reboot first
<hellmet> Does anyone know of any mp3pro to mp3 converter? I'm planning to convert my collection into OGG. Can't convert into OGGfrom mp3pro.
<game> how do i uninstall things like openoffice without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? in my experience uninstalling ubuntu-desktop means it drags almost everything usefull with it?!
<Agrajag> hellmet: Why do you want to convert?
<[GuS] > :( i cant enter the site dooglus :(
<IndyGunFreak> game: just use synaptic
<Agrajag> hellmet: Doing that will mean a significant loss in audio quality.
<dooglus> game: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop doesn't uninstall anything else
<TSWoodV> How can I implement a case-insensitive filesystem w/o resorting to formatting a partition as FAT32 and/or loopback mounting a file-based FAT32 file?
<AlexC_> game: no no, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. Removing it is fine, though if you want to upgrade to latest Ubuntu you'll have to insatll it again
<game> Ah ok
<game> last time i tried though it took gnome with it
<dooglus> game: I suppose if you're using aptitude then it might take things with it, but using apt-get or synaptic won't
<[GuS] > ins't there some mirror for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/ ?
<AlexC_> game: it shouldn't have, really
<IndyGunFreak> game: yeah, thats a little unusual
<AlexC_> !ubuntu+1 | [GuS] 
<ubotu> [GuS] : The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> hellmet: http://www.all4mp3.com/tools/sw_ct_demo.html
<dooglus> [GuS] : which version of which herd do you want?
<[GuS] > i need mirrors AlexC_ .. not INFO...
<AlexC_> dooglus: [GuS]  Ubuntu Fesity talk in #ubuntu+1 please
<crimsun> hellmet: there appears to be an xmms plugin; further, some people have reported success with wine & the Thomson mp3PRO demo
<[GuS] > Kubuntu feisty dooglus
<falcon3> are there mirrorsites for Herd 4 of Feisty ?
<dooglus> [GuS] : there are 4 versions, and 3 architectures
<[GuS] > AlexC_, i am talking about cdimage.ubuntu.com
<[GuS] > not feisty indeed
<[GuS] > so please, read...
<[GuS] > dooglus, desktop, 386
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im in need of some help, i need to know how to shut down X, and get to a command line
<hellmet> for some reason I cudn't type.. sorry
<AlexC_> [GuS] : I did, you're URL you posted had the word Feisty it in, and since you just said to dooglus you want the Kubuntu Herd that means you want Fesity, if you want to discuess and get Feisty go into #ubuntu+1
<hellmet> it plays in mplayer..but with loss of quality..
<crimeboy> sudo ToddEDM: killall gdm
<hellmet> Good in XMMS with mp3pro plugin.. but IMO XMMS sucks!!
<crimeboy> ToddEDM: sudo killall gdm
<ToddEDM> thanks man
<[GuS] > i will repeat for last AlexC_ ... i am not talking about Feisty.... but about a URL i cant get
<[GuS] > ok?
<[GuS] > :)
<dooglus> [GuS] : get the torrent here: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/feisty-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<GhostFreeman> How do I return to Gnome from a Ctrl-Alt-F1 terminal?
<dooglus> [GuS] : that's herd4
<[GuS] > thanks dooglus , very much
<AlexC_> [GuS] : and the URL you want to get it is about Feisty as you want the Herd 4 release for Kubuntu _Feisty_ correct?
<crimeboy> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=53826
<yeniklasor> ghostfreeman : ctrl+alt+F7
<druthers> GhostFreeman: Ctrl+Alt+F7 ?
<[GuS] > AlexC_, zzz
<dooglus> [GuS] : that's a copy of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-4/feisty-desktop-i386.iso.torrent by the way
<GhostFreeman> i'll write that down, thanks
<game> openoffice now wants to remove language-support-en is that also not going to break anything?
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: alt-f7
<Supre_Me> how come my system always wants to do a manual fsck on start?
<[GuS] > dooglus, starting to download now :) thanks again
<dooglus> GhostFreeman: (if you're going to write it down...)
<yeniklasor> :)
<[GuS] > but is weird that i cant access that site...
<dooglus> [GuS] : yes
<IndyGunFreak> game: it *shouldnt*
<[GuS] > i was available to... today i dont know
<dooglus> [GuS] : what does "host cdimage.ubuntu.com" tell you in a terminal?
<game> k
<[GuS] > let me check
<[GuS] > same as you dooglus
<The_Machine> i just upgraded my ICAClient to 10..  and i'm getting an error now when i try to launch a session:
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74826
<ToddEDM> hey can someone help me with choosing a nvidia driver?
<dooglus> [GuS] : what if you visit http://91.189.89.7/ ?
<Supre_Me> dooglus: ok, I just runned it in rescue mode, but now when typing startx I get a black screen, then nothing
<The_Machine> little help from any other Citrix users?
<[GuS] > already done that... and not luck
<[GuS] > indeed i have ping response....slow.. but i have
<dooglus> [GuS] : 64 bytes from 91.189.89.7: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=41.5 ms
<Supre_Me> dooglus: but I seem to be able to run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf now
<[GuS] > here 260
<[GuS] > 260ms
<dooglus> [GuS] : that's still not too bad.  so why can't you access the sitE?
<slippyr4> hi all, how can i make xchat auto- authenticate my nickname (/msg nickserv identify password) on logon to freenode?
<[GuS] > i dont know.. it keeps trying to access when i put the URL in my browser
<[GuS] > but nothing.... time out
<AlexC_> slippyr4: Edit->Preferecenes->Networks->Ubuntu Server->Edit->Nickserv password ....
<dooglus> [GuS] : can you 'wget http://91.189.89.7/' ?
<slippyr4> alexc_ ah its in server settings, thanks
<skar> slippyr4: go to edit->preferences -> networks -> freenode -> edit, enter ur pass and nick in those tabs, should work now
<dooglus> Supre_Me: it checks the partition every time you boot?  and what happens?  does it find errors?
<[GuS] > dooglus, same.. is trying... but nothing
<[GuS] > maybe is a global network problem here near my country?
<ChokingJaik> I'm running Ubuntu Live right now, and want to create a dual boot of XP & Ubuntu. Is there a way to repartition without loosing any information?
<[GuS] > a DNS problems or so
<[GuS] > because others URL works fine
<dooglus> [GuS] : DNS is fine, we tested that
<Supre_Me> dooglus: yes, some kind of bufferread error... usually happends every time I boot. Just managed to change my xorg.conf thrue nano but when starting x I get no response
<[GuS] > yep....
<GhostFreeman> Ok, Gnome hangs on startup for me
<dooglus> Supre_Me: you should fix the filesystem error first, before worrying about X
<IndyGunFreak> ChokingJaik: yes, but you should have a current backup before doing so, so if something does go wrong.
<slippyr4> skar, AlexC_ I dont have an edit menu ?!
<Wuilliam> hi to all, i need help, i have ubuntu 6.10 64bit, i cant to install java neither flash, i was following some guides, but i cant, now firefox closes when a plugin run (i think) are some1 than can help me. Im BAD whit english
<AlexC_> slippyr4: the button on the side, says Edit
<skar> slippyr4: hmm maybe options->preferences?
<GhostFreeman> I can start it in Failsafe mode without any problems but it fails to load any of the required processes at startup, forcing me to restart X
<apokryphos> !faq | Wuilliam
<ubotu> Wuilliam: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Supre_Me> dooglus: ok. Well, rescue mode didn't change anything
<ElllisD> anyone ever seen the main panel refuse to resize?
<socalledchange> hello. for some reason my root filesystem is mounted read only, how can i fix this
<socalledchange> root@ubuntu:/# mount -w -o remount /
<socalledchange> mount: / not mounted already, or bad option
<apokryphos> !mount | socalledchange
<ubotu> socalledchange: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<alimurat> hi everybody
<AlexC_> hi,
<IndyGunFreak> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ChokingJaik> IndyGunFreak: That's what I am afraid of. I just got a vaio, and I don't like windows on it. I've never been a big fan of windows. I went through, and Ubuntu seems like the way to go for linux.
<alimurat> I'm fresh back in ubuntu again..=)
<IndyGunFreak> ChokingJaik: well, you need to backup your data before doing anything with the main hard drive like partitioning, etc.
<chamberlain> awesome alimurat
<IndyGunFreak> ChokingJaik: you'll generally only lose data if you screw up,
<slippyr4> AlexC_, skar I have a "Settings" menu - no button on the side saying edit?! settings | preferences has a network option, but that has network setup  file transfers tabs, nothing seems to match what you describe.
<[GuS] > damn
<alimurat> yeah I hope it's gonna be so, ..awesome
<dooglus> Supre_Me: while in rescue mode, fix the partition
<AlexC_> slippyr4: did you install xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<[GuS] > the problem was my firewall dooglus
<alimurat> but need help sometimes
<ChokingJaik> Thanks for the help. I'll probably be asking questions again, since this is the first time I've used ubuntu.
<dooglus> [GuS] : strange.
<[GuS] > thats weirddd
<skar> slippyr4: i've 0.11 of xchat, what version do u run?
<[GuS] > yeah
<alimurat> :D
<chamberlain> alimurat, any problems?
<IndyGunFreak> slippyr4: edit/preferences/networks/highlight freenode/click edit
<Supre_Me> dooglus: euhm, how?
<dooglus> [GuS] : firewall on your linux box, or a standalone?
<alimurat> yeah
<[GuS] > why is blocking that url...
<D--> I can't believe I'm writing a ramfs in php >_<
<slippyr4> AlexC_, xchat, not xchat-gnome
<[GuS] > dooglus, i use firestarter
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like youre using x-chat gnome
<AlexC_> slippyr4: that could be why, they have different interfaces/buttons in different places
<alimurat> the first problem is... I have a ati radeon 9200se
<alimurat> :)
<chamberlain> awesome, so do i :D
<alimurat> cool...:)
<slippyr4> AlexC_, why multiple interfaces?
<alimurat> could you solve it
<alimurat> ?..:)
<IndyGunFreak> cuz X-chat is for the devil.
<[GuS] > i've disabled firestarter and now works... but this url with the firewalll enabled was working the other days
<chamberlain> whats the problem with it?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<slippyr4> AlexC_, is xchat-gnome better? should i install it?
<AlexC_> slippyr4: different, not multiple. xchat is not xchat-gnome and xchat-gnome is not xchat
<GhostFreeman> How do I resume a system update that was stopped by an accident, such as a power outage?
<AlexC_> slippyr4: I always use xchat-gnome ... personal preferences I guess, some like tea some like coffee
<alimurat> well, i get used to work in 1100 some resolution, it's now only 1024x768
<alimurat> in fact...
<IndyGunFreak> AlexC_: and some like cappucino(irssi)... :)
<`underOATH-linux> how do i go about installing and setting up an eggdrop on ubuntu?
<Fibbs> Hi all
<alimurat> the real problem is not only the card
<chamberlain> hmm, ive found 1024x768 to be fine
<chamberlain> and what else is wrong alimurat
<alimurat> the real problem is me and the card
<alimurat> i saw in the ati's web site that they build up a new driver for linux
<alimurat> downloaded it
<Fibbs> I have problems running edgy eft as domU in xen, i can't find a kernel image to use with. Isnt there any package to install like linux-image-xenU or something like this?
<slippyr4> AlexC_, that leads me to another question - as i look at syaptic, having done a search for xchat, some of the packages (including xchat-gnome) have the ubuntu logo in the second column (next to the selected checkbox). what does that signify here?
<alimurat> but don't know how to install
<AlexC_> !enter | alimurat
<ubotu> alimurat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greenman> hi.  How do I find what version of OS i'm using?
<IndyGunFreak> System/About Menu
<chamberlain> ok, i reccomend using the howto on http://www.ubuntuguide.org, it worked very well
<AlexC_> slippyr4: not sure to be honest, I never use synaptic (I prefer terminal)
<dooglus> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<alimurat> I'm just too new to use terminal as a root
<greenman> IndyGunFreak: i mean fromt eh command line...
<GhostFreeman> Anyone know why Gnome is crashing for me at the splash screen?
<IndyGunFreak> greenman: oh.
<dooglus> Supre_Me: see that 'fsck' line from ubotu?  that's how
<slippyr4> AlexC_, ok thanks
<greenman> ah
<greenman> uname -a
<greenman> thanks
<Supre_Me> dooglus: ok
<IndyGunFreak> greenman:  i'm not sure on CLI, i know to find your kernal version its uname -r
<chamberlain> oh alimurat, the link on that guide is : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<slippyr4> AlexC_, i've now found the option in my version of xchat, so i think i'll stick with this for now
<AlexC_> slippyr4: ok cool, glad you found it
<dyrne> GhostFreeman: if you create a new user is it crashing for them as well? it crashes after you login correct?
<thehumanerror> Greets
<GhostFreeman> No, I have no other users
<slakkr> so I need help installing flash, mp3, etc. support on a new install, whats the link for that?
<AlexC_> !restricted | slakkr
<ubotu> slakkr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chamberlain> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Prometheum> Hello, can anyone help me getting my sound to work on a HDA-Nvidia MCP51 card? I have trawled the forums, tried compiling the latest ALSA, but nothing works. Can anyone help?
<GhostFreeman> I think it might have been caused by a premature exit by my system during an update
<Supre_Me> dooglus: do you think another reinstall might fix my problem? I have a homepartition with all my important stuff anyway
<snake> hi all. i have a problem running beryl. i installed the nvidia 9xx drivers and it says that no screen found so i have to install the drivers every time i reboot
<alimurat> thanks a lot, it was very helpful, that's all done correct now, my monitor is extremely and strangely shows everything as clear as ...
<AlexC_> snake: #ubuntu-effects
<thehumanerror> I want to add a user that my housemates can use for SMB file sharing, but it doesn't need a home directory
<alimurat> (?)
<thehumanerror> so, how can I set it to not have a home directory, in the same way that setting the shell to /bin/false disallows logon
<dooglus> Supre_Me: it's possible, but maybe the hard disk is physically damaged
<ToddEDM> hey crimeboy, what was that command you gave me, for shutting down X
<thehumanerror> please
<AlexC_> thehumanerror: man useradd
<alimurat> (kidding, it looks like I can try...:))
<yeniklasor> ToddEDM: ctrl alt escape
<`underOATH-linux> how do i configure "eggdrop"? i installed it in synaptic but i don't know where the files for it are.
<Supre_Me> dooglus: yes, could be that. But I'm not 100% sure. I had problems before getting my livecd to run without a hard disk
<slakkr> Im typing apt-get libxine-extracodecs it's giving me an invalid operation, whats the problem with the command?
<AlexC_> thehumanerror: just don't specify -d I guess,
<dyrne> thehumanerror: or just add normally and edit /etc/passwd with text editor
<Prometheum> Can anyone help me? I have been trying to install support for my HDA-Nvidia MCP51 card. I have compiled and installed ALSA-1.0.14rc, but it hasn't fixed anything. Can anyone help me?
<AlexC_> slakkr: sudo apt-get install <package>
<slakkr> ty
<AlexC_> `underOATH-linux: type "eggdrop" in terminal
<dooglus> thehumanerror: adduser --no-create-home ?
<ToddEDM> yeniklasor:  will that take me to a command line?
<AlexC_> !repeat | Prometheum
<ubotu> Prometheum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TSWoodV> Any serial port programmers in the house that have used USB-serial devices that are willing to help me figure out why I can't get a ftdi-based USB-serial converter working at speeds > 230K?
<yeniklasor> ctrl alt F2
<`underOATH-linux> AlexC_: That starts up the eggdrop but i need to know where the config file is a nd stuff to get it too connect to my server
<yeniklasor> then ctrl alt F7
<yeniklasor> ;)
<slakkr> Well, I can't instal Gstreamer or LibXine it's telling me they have no install components
<ToddEDM> but X is still running
<slakkr> no install candidates*
<grnwood> anybody have edgy hang when installing on a T60p (centriino dual with fire gl ati)?
<AlexC_> `underOATH-linux: hum, maybe /etc/eggdrop/eggdrop.conf ... no idea. do "man eggdrop"
<Prometheum> I've searched all the wiki's and forums for the past week. There's a large amount of traffic in here and I could only see my own message for a few seconds. Excuse me for repeating so fast, but I'm getting rather desperate. Can anyone help me?
<GhostFreeman> where does Gnome keep its logs?
<ToddEDM> what im trying to do is install some nvidia drivers
<dyrne> GhostFreeman: well you could alt-ctrl-f2 then login then rm -fr .g* then alt-ctrl-f7 and try to login again.  if its an issue with your profile that should fix
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<khermans__> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu Server starts up so incredibly fast compared to Red Hat Server?  what are the default packages in Ubuntu Server
<grnwood> Simply cannot get the live cd to boot for an install on edgy
<AlexC_> khermans__: no idea, but I agree! It starts up so damm fast, I love it
<`underOATH-linux> AlexC_: Nothing there about where the config file is located :/
<khermans__> is there a way to determine how many and what packages are in Ubuntu Server without installation/
<dyrne> khermans__: default is a stripped desktop install. you apt-get whatever server daemons you want
<grnwood> locks up at some point prior to firing up X
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: that will close gnome and all open apps, but it'll let you install the nvidia drivers
<AlexC_> `underOATH-linux: locate eggdrop
<dyrne> khermans__: i believe
<GhostFreeman> i'll give it a shot
<khermans__> dyrne, of course, but so is RHEL Server with no GUI., but Ubuntu is faster to boot, so fast
<ToddEDM> thanks
<slakkr> I can't install mp3 or Flash support on Ubuntu Drake, It's getting pretty frustrating, if someone could direct me to the forum link that gives me the commands and everything (I've seen it before) i'd be more than happy :D
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: what drivers are you trying to install?
<AlexC_> !restricted | slakkr
<ubotu> slakkr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexC_> slakkr: I gave you them before :P
<`underOATH-linux> AlexC_: Nothing found
<dyrne> khermans__: maybe a reflection of upstart vs trad init?
<khermans__> dyrne, whats upstart?
<ToddEDM> Prometheum:  some video driver... not even sure if its the right one
<Supre_Me> dooglus: ok, i'm booting from the CD again and I get these buffer errors again.. it says: buffer I/0 error on device hdc, logical block 357564. It's these kind of stuff that happends on almost every boot up
<dyrne> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<khermans__> dyrne, nice!
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: make sure you have all of the open source ones removed before installing the binaries, that'll lead to the "version mismatch" error. Also, comment out the DRI line.
<khermans__> dyrne, how can i prove this?
<ToddEDM> ohhh christ, all i want is to get this scrolling undr control
<ToddEDM> its sooo slow
<dooglus> Supre_Me: run "mount" to see what's mounted where, then run "fsck /dev/<whatever>" on the root partition to fix it
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: this is the best guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28NvidiaManual%29
<`underOATH-linux> AlexC_: http://projectmayhem.phpnet.us/Screenshot.png i know it's installed. it just can't find it anywhere
<Supre_Me> dooglus: thrue the live cd? in a terminal?
<ToddEDM> thanks Prometheum
<thehumanerror> yeah, thanks I know how to use useradd, I'm trying to do it the Ubuntu / GNOME way
<thehumanerror> I'm just going to remove the reference to the home directory in /etc/passwd and delete it
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: no problem, I had the same issue when I first started with Linux. Be thankful you're with nvidia, other comanies don't care about *nix as much
<jaldrich> does ubuntu use plist
<jaldrich> in the lib
<thehumanerror> if their shell is set to /bin/false they shouldn't be able to log in so nothing will ever try to use it
<ToddEDM> hey Prometheum ,Linux AMD64/EM64T would be for turion64 x2?
<jaldrich> when is the new kbuntu
<jaldrich> coming out
<Supre_Me> dooglus: ah whatever, i'll just try to reinstall my / swap and boot
<teeL> No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.62.55) - Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf. What should i write there? eth1 is internet =P
<jaldrich> with berly
<khermans__> Ubuntu Server uses upstart and boots incredibly fast -- is this because of upstart?
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: yes, it would
<slakkr> how do you uninstall packages in Ubuntu
<ToddEDM> cool, i picked the right one
<slakkr> I installed the wrong Automatix
<slakkr> :\
<ToddEDM> lol
<dyrne> khermans__: well the first scenario is that redhat server install is just bloated id check /etc/init.d to see what stuff you have running on both systems. im not too familiar with upstart and still a little bitter that i have to learn a new init system ;p
<`underOATH-linux> slakkr: you can do that in synaptic
<RxDx> slakkr, DEB? sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Prometheum> ToddEDM: you want the script NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64xxxx
<`underOATH-linux> slakkr: or wait. no you can't
<slakkr> :(
<`underOATH-linux> slakkr: sudo apt-remove automatix ?
<slakkr> command not found
<`underOATH-linux> hrmmm
<yomm> which xorg  driver should I use for a gma900 graphical chipset ?
<`underOATH-linux> slakkr: sudo apt-get remove automatix
<ToddEDM> ok, now my question is, is there a way to copy text, then after i shutdown gnome, paste it in the command line? or am i gonna just have to write it down
<`underOATH-linux> slakkr: if that doesn't work than i have no idea cause that should work
<slakkr> wtf
<Supre_Me> is this a correct setup for partitions? (80 gig drive) 128 mb ext2 /boot, 1 gig /swap, 10 gig / ext3, 63.41 gig ext3 /home? does it look good?
<slakkr> says it's not installed
<slakkr> lol
<`underOATH-linux> lol
<`underOATH-linux> well at least i had the right command
<`underOATH-linux> :P
<marx2k> 128M for boot is huge
<slakkr> nvm I got it
<slakkr> :)
<`underOATH-linux> lol k
<ewa> ewa
<ewa> czesc
<patrick_> ubuntu 64bit seems not to recompile new kernels. I have errors and it doesnt make the .Deb to install .....Hi all!
<Supre_Me> marx2k: it is? I alwayes used that before. I mean, I can spare 128 mb to boot.
<slakkr> :D installing codecs..
<slakkr> finally
<mindstate> anyone familiar with cedega ? #cedega is full of a bunch of zombies
<x386> hello all
<blaze> Hey all,
<x386> I have one problem with Web camera
<Prometheum> mindstate: I'm somewhat familiar, though in my expeirience if you spam and call for zao he'll help you
<Antigensghost> hi
<jaldrich> i can install ubuntu on a ppc chip set right
<patrick_> hi\
<Prometheum> mindstate: they're all there, they just dont tab over too often
<x386> it is working but the image is realy dark
<Supre_Me> mindstate: if you haven't already bought cedega, try wine. I've tried both and wine runs all games Cedega do and faster too
<abhi> how can i update my gnome to 2.16?
<slippyr4> anyone got any recommendations for free multiplayer online games?
<jaldrich> eegaboo
<yeniklasor> Cedega?
<Prometheum> slippyr4: get WoW
<abhi> using now dapper having gnome 2.14
<yeniklasor> someone said cedega?
<yeniklasor> :)
<Antigensghost> Need assist mounting a doze hd
<blaze> lol
<Prometheum> yeah mindstate needs help with it
<mindstate> Prometheum, trying to run call of duty.. i get a weird insert disc 1 thing..but the disc is inserted its iritating
<jaldrich> scsi is the best
<x386> I used the driver spca5xx and the the cam is supported, but the image is really, really dark...
<jaldrich> 20,000 rpm
<jaldrich> 36mb buffer
<slippyr4> WoW != free. not really wanting a heavywight thing. something to occupy 10 minute slots here and there
<Supre_Me> mindstate: try to mount the cd from the terminal, i'm not sure how it works in cedega, but also check if your cd drive is set on CD
<HymnToLife> slippyr4, openarena, if you like shooters
<Antigensghost> jaldrich you talkin ta me?
<Prometheum> mindstate: I've never tried Call of Duty, so I wouldn't really know
<blaze> slippyr4,  or there is quake 1-3
<blaze> available
<Prometheum> mindstate: check if you own the cedega directory, there are problems with that on ubuntu
<HymnToLife> they're not free
<juancgt> hello, is there any argument to put after commands so that when the terminal they where issued in get closed they will keep running?
<HymnToLife> not even as beer, IIRC
<jaldrich> cedega is a pice of cake
<HymnToLife> openarena is free as in freedom :)
<patrick_> anyone have a updated link to patching those 2.6.11 kernels?
<blaze> lol
<blaze> HymnToLife, true but with enough energy one can make anything free
<mindstate> Supre_Me, Prometheum ill try that..thanks
<HymnToLife> patrick_, 2.6.11 ? Are you sure of that
<patrick_> no
<Selaiah> If i want to move my old eml format emails from outlook into Evolution - Anyone has an idea how to approach this best? Evolution doesnt like eml.
<slippyr4> openarena not in synaptic? this is  google affair?
<HymnToLife> blaze, we don't endorse ilegal activities here
<HymnToLife> slippyr4, funny, in Debian it is
<scott__> go to ThunderBird and then go to Evolution
<patrick_> anyone have a updated link to patching those 2.6.17:) kernels?
<HymnToLife> slippyr4, there is a howto for OA in the !forums
<TheInfinity> has anybody a asus motherboard with nforce 430 chipset here and can say if it works stable with ubuntu?
<blaze> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<slippyr4> kk, thanks HymnToLife
<juancgt> is there any argument for running commands in the terminal that makes them keep running after the console is closed?
<gordonjcp> juancgt: screen
<yomm> !i915
<yeniklasor> do you know world's biggest forum site?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> juancgt, what kind of commands ?
<yomm> !i915G
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rael> hey there...
<juancgt> HymnToLife: any program, like say, gaim
<Prometheum> juancgt: try alt+f2 or just making a launcher
<HymnToLife> juancgt, alt-F2 then
<slippyr4> yomm: whats up
<rael> what is the best way to unrar files in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ardchoille> HymnToLife: You're quick
<patrick_> right click
<yeniklasor> apt-get install rar unrar
<Selaiah> scott__: You mean i can just drag the eml's into thunderbird. And then drag them from thunderbird to anothre folder, and then drag them to Evolution?
<abhi> how to update the gnome in dapper
<Prometheum> Can anyone help me get sound on my HDA-Nvidia MCP51 card? I have tried compiling ALSA and it hasn't worked, and all forum fixes are for HDA-Intel. Can someone help?
<abhi> that is to version 2.13
<Prometheum> !hda-intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> abhi, please be more precise, what do you want to do exactly ?
<ardchoille> abhi: You can't, unless you install from source.
<abhi> sorry to 2.16
<[GuS] > problem solved dooglus , i was blocking some diffusion traffic with my firewall
<HymnToLife> ditto, you can't
<HymnToLife> unless sou install from source
<abhi> dapper have gnome v2.14 i want to update to 2.16
<slippyr4> theinfinity: i have one at work with an uptime of 43 days so far
<daved> anyone have a link to one of those web paste things so i can paste a logfile?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Prometheum> !mcp51
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcp51 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrick_> anyone have a updated link to patching those 2.6.17 kernels?
<ardchoille> abhi: You need to either install from source, install Edgy or wait for Feisty.
<juancgt> is there any way of using different backgrounds for each virtual desktop in gnome?
<The_Machine> i just upgraded my ICAClient to 10..  and i'm getting an error now when i try to launch a session:
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=74826
<The_Machine> little help from any other ICA client user?
<abhi> ok
<zeus> hello, is there any pleyer for firefox to play windows media player and real format videos?
<TheInfinity> slippyr4: thanks :)
<Prometheum> Can someone help me un-break my sound? I have an HDA-Nvidia MCP51 card that stopped working mysteriously a few days ago. I have tried installing latest ALSA. Can anyone help?
<profoX`> zeus: i use mozilla-mplayer for that
<marx2k> check alsamixer to make sure pcm is on
<Alam_Ubuntu> zeus, mplayer
<Matic`Makovec> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patrick_> unsupport install guide is great
<profoX`> zeus: but you could also use the firefox extension MediaPlayerConnectivity.. then you can choose which app will play which file
<zeus> thanx
<slippyr4> theinfinity: all hardware on it seems to work (although my mb doesn't use nvidia audio, it has some cheapo-hd audio chip on it instead). i'm using it in a server-type machine with a raid controller etc.
<crimsun> Prometheum: it's probably bug 88452
<Prometheum> crimsun: could you give me a link?
<crimsun> Prometheum: launchpad.net/bugs/88452
<Prometheum> slippyr4: Could you link me your resource or tell me if the nvidia c51m is stable? Thats the chipset I have, and there's a suspicious hotfix on the nvidia site.
<Prometheum> crimsun: thanks
<Intangir> are there any messenger clients that are text based?
<Intangir> like AIM/icq/msn text based clients on linux
<Intangir> like text based gaim
<marx2k> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheInfinity> slippyr4: i want to use it for a server too ... which mobo do you have exacly?
<slippyr4> Prometheum, what do you mean "link me to your resource" ? i've had no problems with my board at all
<slippyr4> TheInfinity : an asus a8n-vm-csm (with a x2 4200+ in it)
<Prometheum> slippyr4: did you use a web resource to tell that other person if there were any issues with his board? If not, I apologise.
<dakira> Any commandline wizards here? in a shell script I want to remove quotes and semicolons from a string in a variable.
<dakira> i.e. the variable contains 'hello'; and i want it just to contain hello
<Pensa`MIA> where are the gnome sounds stored?
<TheInfinity> ah ... *hmm* ...
<TheInfinity> thanks :)
<slippyr4> Prometheum, no i didn't: he asked if anyone was using a nforce 430 and was it ok. I said i was, uptime 43 days
<Prometheum> slippyr4: okay, sorry
<Intangir> are there any messenger clients that are text based?
<Matic`Makovec> Hm, what would be the easiest way to install flashplayer? If I download that .tar.gz and try to ./flashplayer-install I come to the point where I must write the path to where it should be installed but the programm says it's not a valid path even though it's the same as in example that the installation thingie says. Any other suggestions?
<Intangir> like AIM/icq/msn text based clients on linux
<TheInfinity> i want to build a little server and watched for motherboards which are compatible
<slippyr4> Prometheum, sorry i can't help you further. although i can give you config files from my box if you want to compare anything (not sure what you'd want a look at, i don't know much about alsa))
<Intangir> Matic`Makovec: worked fine for me
<Matic`Makovec> That doesn't help much to be honest :)
<Intangir> i just pressed enter like 3 times
<Intangir> i ran it as a user
<Intangir> i only log on as 1 name
<Intangir> you can copy those plugins manually though
<Prometheum> slippyr4: I have no idea what's broken, my sound stopped after a crash, and restarted after sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0, but now nothing will work. Curiously, Cedega has sound.
<slippyr4> Prometheum, you say it restarted after the modprobe. but it's broken? so did it stop working again?
<Matic`Makovec> I'm doing it now as root since I've done it as normal user and it obviusly didn't make any effect but it said that it was installed succesfully
<Chamuco> I have a kb w/ special keys how do i map'em
<slippyr4> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slippyr4> !enter | Intangir
<ubotu> Intangir: please see above
<Chamuco> any1 knws a how2
<Prometheum> slippyr4: Yes, the next time I booted I had no sound, and doing sudo modprobe again did nothing. I notice that in 2.6.20 there's a sound fix, is there any way to reload that kernel?
<slippyr4> !english | chamuco
<ubotu> chamuco: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Intangir> what?
<slippyr4> Prometheum, is it still in your kernels list in grub?
<Intangir> Matic`Makovec: its just for flash, like goto youtube it should work now
<Prometheum> slippyr4: what file would that be, I dont' know off-hand
<Intangir> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Intangir> what is this?
<Prometheum> slippyr4: I upgraded to feisty in an attemp to fix this, and so far everything has been good except sound
<Intangir> lol nevermind.. HAHAH
<Chamuco> anyone knows a how to for mapping the extended keys on a keyboard like the volume knob etc
<Matic`Makovec> Intangir, it doesn't.
<Intangir> Matic`Makovec: weird, it worked for me, fresh edgy install, ran that as user, logged into youtube, watched some movies ;)
<Matic`Makovec> Tried the same, it still wants me to install the flash player
<Intangir> did you close firefox first?
<Prometheum> slipp: apparently I'm in 2.6.20, my sound is still not here. Is there any way to reload my default sound options? This has been working since 2.6.11
<Matic`Makovec> Yes, well...unless it required the downloads as well..
<Intangir> ?
<Matic`Makovec> requires* and I meant being closed
<Alam_Ubuntu> Matic`Makovec, add "deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all #Seaveas" to your source.list to get flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.21.78~ubuntu1~edgy1
<Chamuco> what the... was that?
<Ktron> Anyone know of a good resource to use to look up detailed information on xorg.conf or troubleshooting xorg.conf(s)?
<Chamuco> ?
<Answer> Anybody got WEP key index 4 to work?
<bert_> hey I was wondering if I can have multiple users owning one directory?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Matic`Makovec> Alam_Ubuntu, thanks
<Answer> bert_, one use can own the directory, but you can put multiple users in a group and give the group permissions
<mjunx> hey, if I'm rebuild an install CD with updated packages, will those packages be installed instead when I use that CD?
<kazim59> hello... i m on dapper... i want to use my microphone for skype
<kazim59> how do i do it?
<bert_> Alright, how do I find out what group www-data belongs to?
<Answer> bert_, www-data is the groups.  assign the users in /etc/groups
<mjunx> bert_, www-data owns www-data
<bert_> thanks
<Answer> Anybody got WEP key index 4 to work?
<kazim59> How do i configure my mic to work on ubuntu... its inbuilt...
<kazim59> i m confused about options in gnome-volume-applet
<Matic`Makovec> Which MSN client would you guys recommend by the way? Gaim? Or something other?
<ucordes> i can't use key combinations with ctrl+alt in fluxbox. in CLIs and in gnome it works fine. how can i fix this?
<kazim59> no answers
<ucordes> kazim59: what's your problem?
<yomm> !i810
<teeL> Can someone help me with my dhcpd.conf file? I get No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.62.55). dhcpd.conf = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7834/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindstate> how could i update my OpenGL Drivers  im using this Mesa stuff and i think its hindering me from using cedega
<bert_> I want to make sure I have my command down before I wreak havock on my system. If I was dir1 to have user1 and group1 be owners I would use chown user1 group1 dir1 0775?
<tm4-> mindstate: do you have an ati or nvidia?
<ucordes> mindstate: you are right. with mesa you have no direct rendering
<mindstate> ati
<mindstate> tm4-, ati
<mindstate> ucordes, but glxinfo |grep direct says yes to direct rendering
<tm4-> and are you using edgy?
<mindstate> tm4-, yes i am
<marx2k> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Answer> How can I setup /etc/network/interfaces to do WEP key index 4?
<tm4-> okay, cool - have you been using the driver packaged with ubuntu or the fglrx driver?
<ucordes> !ati | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tm4-> envy broke everything for me yesterday. i don't recommend it.
<marx2k> :(
<tm4-> yeah lol
<mindstate> tm4-, the default ubuntu driver..fglrx is compatible with my version of Radeon card
<ucordes> mindstate: what makes you think yo uahve mesa?
<mindstate> ucordes, glxinfo |grep version tells me i do
<mjunx> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mjunx> no, I wanted to know what software runs ubotu ._.
<mjunx> !ubotu > mjunx
<tm4-> mindstate: i'm a fan of the driver packaged with ubuntu, so that's good - but you were saying you were having trouble with direct rendering?
<kazim59> ucordes: i dont know how to get my mic working under dapper
<kazim59> ucordes: i m on a laptop
<kazim59> ucordes: sound recorder does not record anything
<hstuart> probably got caught in the netsplit, so... is there a boot switch for the feisty livecd that allows me to get into runlevel 1 (or just not start gdm/X)? the usual nosplash 1 -- from earlier versions don't seem to work.
<bert_> I want to make sure I have my command down before I wreak havock on my system. If I was dir1 to have user1 and group1 be owners I would use chown user1 group1 dir1?
<mindstate> tm4-, well when i do glxinfo |grep direct it tells me i have direct rendering , but when i try to run a game in cedega its telling me my video card doesnt support 3d
<Answer> How can I setup /etc/network/interfaces to do WEP key index 4?
<ucordes> mindstate: well then you do :) i think mesa is somehow simulating a direct rendering environment
<marx2k> kazim: use alsamixer in console to turn your mic on
<ucordes> mindstate: but this won't get you far
<tm4-> mindstate: in a terminal, type lspci | grep "ATI Tech" and paste the input here
<ucordes> kazim59: ah i know that problem - i think you need to select a different audio input device. but don't ask me how
<poi> hi, i extracted java1.6 now I want to run "update-alternatives --config java". what do I have to do that java 1.6 shows up. or do I have to configure anything else? I use ubuntu 6.06
<marx2k> Answer: type 'man interfaces'
<bert_> or should I use chown user1:group1 dir1?
<mindstate> tm4 ok
<Answer> marx2k, that man page in now way references wep key index 4.  thanks for the obvious retort tho
<tm4-> and by input i meant output ;)
<mindstate> i know
<mindstate> lol
<trymmi> join themaelstrom
<mindstate> tm4-, 00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<kazim59> ucordes: in alsamixer in capture tab
<trymmi> lol typo :P
<tm4-> mindstate okay, good.
<tm4-> now, in the terminal whenever you type glxinfo what's the output?
<tm4-> (also, when you type glxgears are the gears turning smoothly and relatively quickly?)
<mindstate> tm4-, glxinfo gives me a bunch of stuff
<tm4-> mindstate okay, one sec
<kazim59> ucordes: i can't enable the MIC CAPTUR L R one... why? i pressed space, up, M all keys
<mindstate> tm4-, and glxgears..theyre moving pretty smooth
<marx2k> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<tm4-> mindstate: does your xorg.conf file correspond to everything from here down: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-0476c5f6d1013b85b4e1fa65205b00e3f9262d3c   ?
<mindstate> tm4-, let me check
<tm4-> mindstate, okay - just lemme know when you have checked everything
<mindstate> tm4-,
<mindstate> ok
<mindstate> tm4-, no theres some things missing from my xorg that is on ther
<mindstate> there
<kazim59> ucordes: set the capture to full... but no recording yet.... also m not able to enable MIC CAPTUR L R its zero
<tm4-> mindstate make a copy of your xorg.conf just in case something messes up (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.working) and then make those modifications
<mindstate> tm4-, alrighty
<tm4-> mindstate: after that, save it, close your applications, hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and see if that works
<tm4-> you _should_ get acceleration after that
<mindstate> tm4-, ok
<mindstate> tm4-, but the page says Radeon  9600..should i keep my identifier the same?
<marx2k> yes
<techie1> hello all. Has anybody here heard of Acronis disk director for repartitioning? If so have you used it for installing any other OS's?
<marx2k> techie1, I use gparted
<marx2k> works fine
<kelnoky> ok, who can solve the mystery: my PC boots perfectly now. I got two hdds attached to the board. but as soon as I connect my third hdd to my third sata slot it won't boot anymore, the error message being that it can't read the fstab (no such file or directory) and also cant mount /root/dev nor /sys nor /proc - all because of no such file or dir
<techie1> <marx2k>is that a visual partitioner?
<techie1> <marx2k>easy to use
<marx2k> yup
<kelnoky> thats my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7835/
<marx2k> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tm4-> mindstate: go ahead and keep it the same - according to that page, 7000 has full 3d support..
<tm4-> ..so don't change anything except adding lines
<mindstate> tm4-, alright
<tm4-> just add the AIGLX "true", composite, etc, etc
<mindstate> ok
<techie1> <ubotu>so do you use it as you use the ubuntu livecd or must you download and burn separately?
<ardchoille> !bot | techie1
<ubotu> techie1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marx2k> you can use it as you use the ubuntu  livecd, but the ubuntu livecd has an old version of gparted which lacks left-directional partition growth
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysresccd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techie1> <marx2k>do you donwload gparted separately or use as part of the ubuntu livecd?
<mindstate> tm4-, in the server layout section..should i replace the entire section? or just add to it?
<mindstate> nvm
<tm4-> mindstate: give me one sec, lemme check
<tm4-> ah okay
<marx2k> you can do either, but note my warning above
<Pici> its !rescue ardchoille
<mindstate> tm4-, i believe i should replace it all
<techie1> <marx2k>where is the warning I missed it since this is going so fast in here
<tm4-> mindstate: lemme read first, one sec
<mindstate> tm4-, ok
<bluesign> hi guys, i messed with lib dir, and now it hangs on splash screen, I am on a live cd now and how can I recover my ubuntu?
<marx2k> you can use it as you use the ubuntu  livecd, but the ubuntu livecd has an old version of gparted which lacks left-directional partition growth
<tm4-> mindstate, here's what i suggest...
<doseryder>  Does anyone know how to reconfigure GRUB so that BIOS will recognize it as the main bootup partition?  I have 3 partitions on the same drive (XP being the initial installation, ubuntu being the second, vista third and is the cause to this whole problem)
<tm4-> mindstate, at the top of the server layout section, just type Option "AIGLX" "true"    do you have anything significaly different than what's on that page?
<mando> Hi, can I use wine to run CS? Is wine the best choice? THX 4 helping ;)
<teeL> Can someone help me with my dhcpd.conf file? I get No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.62.55). dhcpd.conf = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7834/
<techie1> <marx2k>ok, i got it now. But if I burned separate how do I use it. Meaning. I use the gpart by rebooting and once done, reboot again with the live ubuntu cd? Please correct me if wrong.
<mindstate> tm4-, i have a couple of input device entries that arent on the page
<tm4-> doseryder: i dunno if i understand your question. is grub on its own partition?
<mindstate> for stylus cursor and eraser
<atomiku> !ipmasquerading
<tm4-> mindstate: no sweat about those - leave them there, they are fine and are probably necessary for some of your hardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasquerading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Pici: Thanks, but I was looking for http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<atomiku> !ip-masquerading
<mindstate> tm4-, ok so i just add that AIGLX part
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip-masquerading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tm4-> mindstatate yeah, that's all you need i think
<atomiku> So, how do I set up IP masquerading?
<bluesign> any chance for me to recover my ubuntu, with a live cd?
<tm4-> doseryder: is grub on its own partition or what? are you having problems booting?
<techie1> <marx2k>did you get my previous question or should I repeat?
<marx2k> techie1, the gpartedcd is a livecd
<mindstate> tm4-, ok im going to restart now.. brb
<atomiku> I tried before but it didnt work because the masquerading entry in the ip tables or chain or something wasnt in the right order
<tm4-> mindstate: okay
<techie1> <marx2k>ok, i got it. so after i used the livecd, just reboot and put the ubuntu livecd. Right?
<marx2k> you got it
<freejack> atomiku what were you trying to do?
<techie1> <marx2k>thanks again. I will google and find it to download and burn it.
<kelnoky> anyone know a clue to my question?
<techie1> <marx2k>thanks.
<atomiku> freejack: Share the internet across the internal network.
<marx2k> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<marx2k> no need to google :)
<techie1> <marx2k>no
<doseryder> tm4- Prior to installation of vista (which is a cause to this problem) i had xp (first installation) and ubuntu (2nd install) working flawlessly
<techie1> <marx2k>where is the site to download from then?
<mindstate> tm4-, i think it worked dude
<tm4-> mindstate: good job =)
<kelnoky> doseryder: vista probably overwrote the mbr
<marx2k> its right there
<marx2k> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tm4-> doseryder: did you say that you have Vista AND XP now or just Vista?
<techie1> <marx2k>ok.
<techie1> thanks.
<techie1> <marx2k>thanks <marx2k>
<marx2k> yup
<Cyrus25801> hi guys, i need to open a .rar file that is password encrypted. what programm can i use
<bluesign> guys, any idea how can I recover my lib dir? i messed with libc and libgcc :(
<mindstate> tm4-, no..cedega still isnt working lol
<tm4-> doseryder: i've got vista and ubuntu on my box at home - i just need to know if you have XP, and Vista, and Ubuntu or what
<marx2k> Cyrus25801, rar should have a password option
<tm4-> mindstate: lol - did you do the ctrl+alt+backspace restart?
<mindstate> tm4-, yes
<Cyrus25801> is the programme called rar
<mindstate> tm4-, and now the output of glxinfo |grep vendor says SGI
<marx2k> yes
<marx2k> and unrar
<mindstate> which is wut the page says it should say
<Ralthanor> I'm trying to use KNetworkManager, but it says "no network device found."  Any ideas?
<tm4-> mindstate: i'm not familiar with cedega so i can't be much more help than what i suggested. =/
<tm4-> but yeah, the output is correct
<tm4-> hmm
<marx2k> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<mindstate> :( argh this is a nightmare lol
<doseryder> tm4- Realistically, I have all 3.  After vista installation, GRUB is no longer the default boot loader.  I tried the usual: root (hd0, 4) and setup (hd0)
<marx2k> in order to see your wifi device in knetmgr, you need to comment it out in /etc/network/interfaces
<tm4-> doseryder: you installed vista _after_ ubuntu?
<Cyrus25801> marx2k: thanx
<atomiku> So, how do I set up IP masquerading?
<marx2k> mindstate, have you rebooted your machine?
<dakira> does anyone know a command that gives me the current date as "yymmdd"?
<mindstate> marx2k, no just restarted X
<marx2k> mindstate, reboot
<tm4-> mindstate: marx2k is right - you may need to reboot. it's worth a shot
<doseryder> tm4- but that doesn't seem to bring my GRUB back.  yes i installed vista after ubuntu (XP (1)-> Ubuntu(2) -> Vista)
<ardchoille> dakira: date +%Y%m%d
<ompaul> so I have a custome program that works from in xterm - I did not write it  so can't control what it does, however, it needs F12 which in dapper windowmaker (again I have no choice about the WM) - F12 calls a menu but it should be a command within the terminal, any ideas where to look for a solution?
<marx2k> doseryder, use the grub super rescue disk or whatever its called
<Cyrus25801> what is a good download manager. something like DAP in windows
<mindstate> tm4-, ok
<tm4-> doseryder: vista prolly overwrote your mbr. you need to reinstall grub
<marx2k> !grub rescue
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<dakira> ardchoille: nice.. thx!
<Pici> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> dakira: You're welcome :)
<Marupa> I've got a MX610 Logitech mouse.  It's got 12 buttons...how would I go about mapping them...and how would I go about getting left/right scroll to work?
<snowman3388> I'm trying to install an experimental version of audacious but it requires libmcs1 as a dependency. I installed it by downloading it(not through repositories), but it's still coming up as a problem in synaptic.
<kelnoky> ok, who can solve the mystery: my PC boots perfectly now. I got two hdds attached to the board. but as soon as I connect my third hdd to my third sata slot it won't boot anymore, the error message being that it can't read the fstab (no such file or directory) and also cant mount /root/dev nor /sys nor /proc - all because of no such file or dir
<doseryder> I read the second one already
<marx2k> install it through aptitude
<Icarus13> i used all the space on my home partition how do i move the /home to a bigger partition?
<marx2k> kelnoky, its switching up your hd* numbers
<tm4-> doseryder: if i remember correctly, you can also boot with the live cd and install it from command line. really easy that way, too imho
<ardchoille> snowman3388: If you install an app outside of the package manager, you're responsible for tracking and installing deps and updates.
<kelnoky> marx2k: it is?
<lesshaste> every time I turn my laptop on it starts one more copy of nm-applet. Today I have got up to 5!
<kelnoky> marx2k: how and where?
<ucordes_> my ubuntu stopped making sounds- i'm using this Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Marupa> I also need new ubuntu toys.
<lesshaste> what can I edit to stop this?
<kelnoky> my fstab is correct...
<yomm> kelnoky ; i suspect adding the 3rd drive messes up the drive order described in your bootloader
<tm4-> doseryder: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<lesshaste> which file controls nm-applet loading at startup?
<snowman3388> ardchoille, I don't understand what I have to do
<kelnoky> yomm: my bootloader is grub...how can I prevent that?
<marx2k> lesshaste, theres a config in nm-applet for that
<doseryder> tm4- The weird thing is, If I boot up without pressing f12 key it will boot into XP but if i press f12 and choose to boot from primary sata drive it will recognize GRUB and boot using GRUB
<ucordes_> how can i find out what the problem is
<ardchoille> snowman3388: You have to track down and install the proper deps for that app.
<tm4-> doseryder: do you have a sata drive and a ide drive, by any chance?
<mindstate> i dont get why i do glxinfo |grep direct..it tells me i have direct rendering ..but cedega tells me 3d acceleration failed :-\
<yomm> kelnoky ; edit (with care & backups ) your /boot/grub/menu/lst
<lesshaste> marx2k, how do I find it?
<yomm> kelnoky ; edit (with care & backups ) your /boot/grub/menu.lst *
<yomm> kelnoky : to match the physical drive configuration
<tm4-> mindstate: have you ever had the fglrx drivers installed at all?
<lesshaste> marx2k, I can't see it by clicking on the little icon... is that what you meant?
<gnomefreak> mindstate: cedega is looking for a name of a package that was renamed
<mindstate> tm4-, no , ive reinstalled ubuntu since i had those installed
<mindstate> gnomefreak, what do you mean?
<tm4-> mindstate: gnomefreak may know more - i've helped all i can =/ good luck!
<mindstate> tm4-, thank u
<tm4-> (i'm in here frequently so lemme know how it goes)
<gnomefreak> iirc its looking for xlib and we no longer use that name
<doseryder> tm4- i do have ide drive but i need to mention that all 3 partitions XP, ubuntu and vista are on the sata drive (sda1)
<snowman3388> ardchoille, oh okay I know that but, the program I'm trying to install I have added as a repository but it's missing a dependency which is libmcs1 I couldn't find a repository for it but only a download
<mindstate> will do tm4-
<Cyrus25801> what is a good download manager. something like DAP in windows
<doseryder> oops
<gnomefreak> !cedega | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<doseryder> tm4- forget about sda1 part that doesn't have to do with it
<gnomefreak> mindstate it should give more info on the wiki above unless it was fixed
<tm4-> doseryder: then i'm stumped right now =T i'm not exactly sure what to suggest
<ardchoille> snowman3388: you're added a repo for the app but the repo is missing deps for that app?
<mindstate> gnomefreak, ill take a look at this thanks
<kelnoky> yomm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7836/
<snowman3388> ardchoille, yes
<kelnoky> thats my menu.lst entry I boot
<tm4-> doseryder: it definitely has to do with the microsoft bootloaders, but i've never experienced this before
<kelnoky> can't see anything wrong there
<gnomefreak> be back later
<Trini_Man> how do i install my kernel C header files ?
<kelnoky> cause that works perfeclty without the 3rd drive
<mindstate> the FPS is below 500 too..
<mindstate> :(
<ardchoille> snowman3388: Sounds like that repo was not setup correctly. The purpose of a repo is to provide an app and it's deps. You'll have to track down the deps and install them yourself.
<marx2k> kelnoky when yorue installing another drive, it probably switches up your drive numbers
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<Trini_Man> how do i install my kernel header files ?
<kelnoky> marx2k: so how do I change that, or prevent it?
<marx2k> hit 'e' from the boot menu and then play with your root drive number until it boots (which is what I did)
<kelnoky> hm
<atomiku> So, how do I set up IP masquerading?
<tonyyarusso> I have dialup for my internet connection, but I also have a wireless broadband router for talking to my other computer from my laptop.  If I connect to the wireless network, DNS to the real internet no longer works.  How can I be connected to both?
<tonyyarusso> (Using Network Manager atm, btw)
<LiENUS> network manager sucks :(
<LiENUS> it wont sign on any wireless networks except my work
<yomm> kelnoky : probably the hd listed as (0,0) has been given another number e.g (0,1) because you physically added another hd
<apsuva> how to install ubuntu on jmicron sata controller mainboard?
<marx2k> I dont like network manager
<fr500> hi
<snowman3388> ardchoille, I was trying to do that but I couldn't find them in synaptic but I could only find this: http://sacredspiral.co.uk/~nenolod/mcs/ I installed it but ubuntu doesn't seem to register it as being installed, so it's still coming up as a missing dep in synaptic
<ardchoille> snowman3388: Be advised that app1 may need dep1, and dep1 may need dep2, and dep2 may need dep3, and so on. This is why I always stick to using official repos.. I've done my time in dependency hell ;)
<fr500> how do i create a nicotine account? i installed nicotine but it dones't say anything
<freejack> atomiku what are you wantin to setup specifically
<Trini_Man> how do i install my kernel header files ?
<ompaul> atomiku, remember sudo in place of root but: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO.html
<marx2k> ardchoille,  thats usually why you do a source-install from apt-get
<marx2k> which usually deals with deps
<yomm> kelnoky , so u need to figure out which number your ubuntu drive has in the 3-disk configuration , and then add that number as your boot disk ...
<lesshaste> how do I just list upgrades in synaptic?
<marx2k> or 'build-dep'
<ardchoille> marx2k: Or just stick to the official repos.
<marx2k> yeah, you can
<marx2k> but if you want to build yourself a newer version of something...
<doseryder> tm4- at this link that you sent me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows it saids that "Don't forget that this method, as described, puts GRUB back on the MBR (master boot record) of the hard drive instead of in the root parititon. This is fine for most people, but not if you already have an alternative boot manager."
<ompaul> 2nd call:    I have a custom program that works from within xterm - I did not write it  so can't control what it does, however, it needs F12 which in dapper windowmaker (again I have no choice about the WM) - F1 calls a menu but it should be a command within the terminal, any ideas where to look for a solution?
<grindar> can anyone tell me how to get libpcap > 0.9? the repository only goes up to 0.8, and I've downloaded and compiled it, and it doesn't seem to be working
<doseryder> tm4- in my case, do i want it grub back on the mbr or the root partittion?
<lesshaste> I don't get how to install skype in synaptic
<lesshaste> it hangs waiting for you to press ok, which of course you can't do in synaptic
<ALMimoni> how to add GTK theme?
<higiraven> lesshaste: try to do it through the terminal
<ardchoille> !theme | ALMimoni
<ubotu> ALMimoni: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lesshaste> higiraven, ok.. what is the command to get all upgrades that way?
<higiraven> sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ALMimoni> !theme
<higiraven> and if you want to install skype.. sudo apt-get install skype
<lesshaste> higiraven, thx.. that worked
<higiraven> np :)
<marx2k> lesshaste: 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude  upgrade'
<lesshaste> marx2k, what is aptitude?
<Matic`Makovec> Okay now. I have this AGP Graphics card (Nvidia 6600 GT) and so I downloaded some nvidia drivers and all that and did nvidia-xconfig. After that I rebooted the computer and X server couldn't start because of Fatal error: no screens found. Does anyone know the most common reason for that issue?
<higiraven> lesshaste: its another package management application
<grindar> Matic: uh, using x server?
<Matic`Makovec> grindar, yes
<Matic`Makovec> xorg
<marx2k> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Bored1ed> Hello World
<higiraven> yes it actually handles dependencies better
<greig_> hey people, can anyone recommend a good video player for avi's etc??
<grindar> vlc
<higiraven> vlc player
<Bored1ed> VLC
<greig_> thanks lol VLC it is
<marx2k> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Bored1ed> Anyone have a problem with MP3's not playing when trying to play them from a server? It seems to always try to open with Totem as well
<slakkr> I installed both EPIC and BitchX through Synaptic but I can't get them to appear in the Applications menu, any idea of how I can access them?
<marx2k> Bored1ed, using what kind of fs?samba? nfs?
<Bored1ed> they are on a Windows Machine
<grindar> well, i gots to bounce
<Matic`Makovec> grindar, no idea? :o
<grindar> none
<slakkr> I installed both EPIC and BitchX through Synaptic but I can't get them to appear in the Applications menu, any idea of how I can access them?
<greig_> how do i know what version of ubuntu im running, the name i mean?
<slakkr> which # is it greig?
<slakkr> 6.06
<slakkr> 6.10?
<greig_> 6.10 i believe
<slakkr> Edgy Eft
<greig_> thank u slakkr
<slakkr> ;)
<tonyyarusso> slakkr: Alt-F2, type the command.  Add them to the menu with System > Prefs > Menu layout
<lesshaste> can anyone tell me how to stop 5 copies of nm-applet starting up when I log in?
<ardchoille> slakkr: bitchx is a command line app. You can launch it in a terminal.. it won't be in the menus.
<lesshaste> presumably it will be 6 next time :)
<tonyyarusso> greig_: Open a !terminal, and type lsb_release -a to make sure
<slakkr> what would the command be ardchoille
<slakkr> ?
<eucalre> ?
<slakkr> tonyyarusso: and what command would it be to run?
<ardchoille> slakkr: bitchx  <- I assume.
<slakkr> ty
<slakkr> ah nice
<slakkr> I got it
<slakkr> thanks ardchoille
<slakkr> :D
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<lesshaste> help :)
<slakkr_> ;) ty
<slakkr_> way better than GAIM's client
<ardchoille> slakkr_: :)
<ardchoille> slakkr_: I use irssi, it's also a cli irc client.
<alimurat> hey, everyone who could listen
<alimurat> I wanna ask a simple, and also maybe a stupid question...
<slakkr_> Idk i just made Ubuntu my primary os today, cause I don't have a driver for my network card to update it, and for some reason Linux will connect but Windows won't so fuck it.
<Matic`Makovec> Okay now. I have this AGP Graphics card (Nvidia 6600 GT) and so I downloaded some nvidia drivers and all that and did nvidia-xconfig. After that I rebooted the computer and X server couldn't start because of Fatal error: no screens found. Does anyone know the most common reason for that issue?
<higiraven> alimurat: fire
<slakkr_> alimurat, sup.
<alimurat> what's that? fire?
<slakkr_> alimurat, fire your question at us
<alimurat> (the question was not that..:)
<alimurat> ok..:)
<higiraven> hehe
<alimurat> I wonder
<hellraiser_rob> Matic: how did you install the driver?
<ucordes> !scimm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scimm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> Matic`Makovec, check the output of 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<ucordes> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<leeb9972> can anyone help me with this error?
<alimurat> why linux has not have a kind of installer, or a way to install stuff easier like windows has?
<leeb9972> Package libmysqlclient10-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<leeb9972> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<leeb9972> is only available from another source
<leeb9972> E: Package libmysqlclient10-dev has no installation candidate
<Matic`Makovec> The output that which I checked just 10s before you said that said that marx2k :
<Matic`Makovec> root@kista:~# grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Matic`Makovec>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Matic`Makovec> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Matic`Makovec> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Matic`Makovec> (EE) No drivers available.
<Matic`Makovec> root@kista:~#
<PriceChild> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Matic`Makovec> So as I understand, nvidia module does not exist
<marx2k> !paste
<Matic`Makovec> Quite clear, I know :x
<marx2k> damn pricechild, youre quick
<Matic`Makovec> Pastebin is slacking today
<doseryder> Matic: try typing: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<higiraven> alimurat: installing .deb files is really easy
<slakkr_> alimurat, well most people that write Linux write it for free on their own time and the way they make it we just gotta be happy with is I guess?
<Matic`Makovec> marx2k, I know :)
<alimurat> no they are not.
<higiraven> just double click
<slakkr_> you just gotta get out of the windows type of mind higiraven.
<slakkr_> er
<alimurat> for small brains like mine, that's not easy
<slakkr_> wrong one
<slakkr_> :)
<doseryder> Matic`Makovec have you tried that?
<PriceChild> marx2k, Completely coincidental
<higiraven> well in ubuntu you can just use gdebi for installing .deb packages..
<alimurat> and I know people who has smaller than me but using windows without these kinda stuff, like terminal etc..
<Matic`Makovec> doseryder, just a sec
<higiraven> just have to double click and click "Install"
<slakkr_> terminal is just like cmd line alimurat
<parixa> hi everyone... need some help getting swapon to persist
<alimurat> I know
<jahid> hi, my browser can browse differnt site when i restart the computer. but after sometime it just cant load any page. can anyone help me about this?
<alimurat> but try to ask people who uses that windows
<higiraven> or learn how to install packages through the console.. it's really easy
<slakkr_> plus linux isn't as vulnerable to viruses/spyware/adware as windows.
<alimurat> they even have no idea about the "cmd" in windows
<marx2k> jahid are oyu using networkmanager?
<leeb9972> anyone installed verlihub on ubuntu?
<higiraven> learning is a good thing, I believe
<jahid> marx2k, what that?
<alimurat> this is cool, I mean, ubuntu, this is a really cool o.s.
<ompaul> 3rd call:    I have a custom program that works from within xterm - I did not write it  so can't control what it does, however, it needs F12 which in dapper windowmaker (again I have no choice about the WM) - F1 calls a menu but it should be a command within the terminal, any ideas where to look for a solution?
<doseryder> Matic`Makovec recently i had trouble loading my x server when i made a video card upgrade (it was a nvidia too).  I think the command will resolve your problem.  Its a step by step configuration (call it a wizard if u will)
<marx2k> jahid: are you using wireless?
<jahid> no,i am using DSL connection
<higiraven> :)
<jahid> marx2k, its directly connected to the internet
<alimurat> now I'm downloading a stuff, than I'll install that stuff to install graphic card
<parixa> currently I can go to gParted and select swapon on my swap partition. But this is lost when I reboot. Anyone can help with that?
* slakkr_ downloads WINE
<Matic`Makovec> doseryder, I'm just doing that yes. And there's a suggestion I could try with lspci -x and -x option doesn't even exist :o
<higiraven> alimurat: you mean drivers?
<c03> I can't get my Intel Graphics Chipset 915GM working properly
<alimurat> who could do it by him/herself without knowing anything about commands in unix or ms-dos??
<alimurat> no one
<slakkr_> Plus, if you use Linux alimurat, u can use both Windows and Linux apps :)
<Matic`Makovec> So now I'm trying to find out Video's card bus identifier
<crzygrndpa> Is there a way to tell what domain names are associated with a given IP address?
<alimurat> drivers, programs, games
<jahid> marx2k, my xchat is working and i am connected to this room, so seems my internet connection is working fine. but i can't browse webpages
<alimurat> i believe we all need a simpler standart way
<nutterpc> jahid: hit the router with a hammer
<nutterpc> =)
<slakkr_> it worked for me
<slakkr_> )
<higiraven> that might be true. But believe me, windows users also have to learn some basics
<jahid> nutterpc, :(
<alimurat> (and I name it S.S.W....:P)
<marx2k> what is the error you get when you browse pages?
<marx2k> can you ping google.com?
<nutterpc> jahid: mine has been running smoothly
<mindstate> when i glxinfo |grep  vendor .. i get an output of alot of different version #'s for client, server, glx, opengl, and mesa...should all these be the same version #?
<higiraven> my mother does not even know how to use windows. Actually im teaching her to use ubuntu, she likes it
<alimurat> no they don't, they have "the guy" to call and install drivers, if they can't do by the automated cds
<nutterpc> higiraven: goos stuff man
<nutterpc> good*
<dyrne> anyone able to view .tif files in gimp? if you '!anyone' me ill get nutterpc to beat you with a hammer :)
<slakkr_> is WINE a terminal based program too?
<jahid> my internet connection sometime works and sometime not, its surprising
<alimurat> mothers like their children so they can love even they don't easily understand
<higiraven> my mother, my father and my older sister, they all use linux
<alimurat> they must be genious higiraven..:)
<alimurat> but i am not
<nutterpc> dyrne: have you tried googling to see if there's a plugin for it/
<alimurat> and i know there are people like me, even worse then me...
<higiraven> truest me they are not. my mother didn't know how to turn on a computer 3 months ago
<higiraven> trust*
<coach> hi@all
<slakkr_> is it possible to run a windows program from ur linux directory with WINE>
<coach> is there a way to rename several files in a directory at one time?
<coach> (i've got an rar-split-archive with a bad filename)
<marx2k> yes, slakkr_
<higiraven> slakkr_ well it depends on what program it is... if it can be run with wine or not :)
<Matic`Makovec> Even if I have the AGP video card, the Video card's bus identifier can be something like "PCI:1:0:0" ?
<alimurat> in my opinion, as a fresh one, linux, the name linux, the all linux'es have to have a standart way to do the preparatory stuff for using a computer to do the work (job, etc..) or play games, or chat
<slakkr_> higiraven, im just trying to see if wine is working right
<slakkr_> Winamp
<yomm>  matik : yup
<slakkr_> for instance
<doseryder> matic: yes
<marx2k> Matic`Makovec, most agp cards have that address
<dyrne> nutterpc: i see thx
<freezey> I am gettin a Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run apt-get
<freezey> how do i fix that?
<slakkr_> and I run the command wine winamp
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, thanks. I'll go with that htne
<higiraven> alimurat well you have the choice to choose what you want to use, and that's a good thing
<alimurat> this unix based things needs to have something like a highway, main road, ..
<slakkr_> but it comes up searching for it in my windows system folder.
<higiraven> remember it's free software
<marx2k> !wine
<slakkr_> how do i specify the location of a program to wine?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<doseryder> matic: from my experience, i wouldn't worry too much about that if you just want it back and running.  I type that lspci command until i finished the wizard
<alimurat> higiraven, that's not a good start to give an advice who tries to understand what's all around
<slakkr_> ty
<yomm> slakkr : try specifying the full patch to winaamp
<higiraven> slakkr_ wine PATH
<alimurat> sure we all know what to choose
<yomm> *path
<alimurat> and after choosing we want to see that the choice is not a bad choice, or at least it could be improved...
<alimurat> is that something wrong?
<higiraven> alimurat: at least I believe freedom is a _good_ thing
<alimurat> off course, so I'm here like you
<Cooner750> How do I install Adobe's Flash Player plugin? I've downloaded it and copied it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, but it still does not work. Does Flash Player work on the x86_64 edition of Ubuntu?
<slakkr_> oh :D
<slakkr_> I got it
<parixa> hey guys.. is there a different channel for feisty?
<slakkr_> cooner
<kbrosnan> Cooner750: no
<freezey> I am gettin a Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run apt-get
<doseryder> matic: i meant to say i didn't even try that suggested command until the wizard finish and when it did, X was up and running again already
<ardchoille> parixa: #ubuntu+1
<Cooner750> I knew I should have installed the x86 version. <_<
<slakkr_> wow I got everything I needed running on Ubuntu in under 20 minutes
<slakkr_> last time
<slakkr_> it took me like 3 days
<slakkr_> :D
<alimurat> I'm someone like we all who does not want to see that f..king stupid green "start" thing staying always at the left bottom
<higiraven> well now I suppose you are using ubuntu, you have chosen well
<mindstate> when i glxinfo |grep  vendor .. i get an output of alot of different version #'s for client, server, glx, opengl, and mesa...should all these be the same version #?
<kbrosnan> Cooner750: there is a wrapper that should allow it to work
<pavs_> yoohoo bitchx is kool ;)
<higiraven> hehe
<Cooner750> kbrosnan: How can I get it/use it?
<alimurat> this is a very nice and cool o.s., everything is free and you are free to change everything
<slakkr_> pavs, I just installed it too
<slakkr_> :D
<pavs_> awesome
<higiraven> :)
<yomm> slakkr : that's ubuntu for ya :)
<slakkr_> Pretty nice
<slakkr_> I formatted my Windows
<kbrosnan> Cooner750: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html#intro-32bit
<marx2k> cedega isnt free ;)
<slakkr_> i guess im gonna go with Ubuntu from now :)
<pavs_> brb
<freezey> I am gettin a Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run apt-get
<doseryder> Is Wine a windows api wrapper (sorta ??) where it intercepts api calls invoked by the win32 program?
<ardchoille> slakkr_: I've used 17 different distros and Ubuntu has been the most rock-solid and problem-free for me.
<alimurat> that's all okay, I just want to say that if we'd have a bigger and known way (road, highway,...) that we could find and use easily, that'd be cooler
<marx2k> doseryder, something like that
<doseryder> I don't need the most elaborate answer, just want to know if i'm on the right idea :>
<slakkr_> brb phone
<ryoohki> how do i manually download the fsck.ntfs package? i need to load it on a server that's not connected right now( it's on a work table)
<alimurat> :)
<ompaul> 4th call:    I have a custom program that works from within xterm - I did not write it  so can't control what it does, however, it needs F12 which in dapper windowmaker (again I have no choice about the WM) - F1 calls a menu but it should be a command within the terminal, any ideas where to look for a solution?
<ompaul> help ^^
<yomm> can anyone recommend a nice live anti-virus cd ?
<alimurat> anyway, my download for installing itself to make another installer work is done... see you around...:)
<AlexC_> Morning,
<marx2k> ompaul, are you looking for keymapping help?
<gradin> yikes 1037 nicks online
<doseryder> marx2k: ty
<AlexC_> yomm: what exactly for, may I ask?
<ardchoille> ompaul: I seem to remember a way of mapping keys.. possibly a file in ~/gnustep
<ompaul> marx2k, not really it is make the application  get the key stroke before the wm
<gradin> how can i switch tty sessions? for instace i left an app running outputing to tty1 is there a way to resume tty1 from a ssh session?
<ardchoille> ompaul: Doesn't wmaker allow the user to re-map any key?
<AlexC_> gradin: ctrl+alt+f1->6
<parixa> I am having issues with the swap. Currently I can go to gParted and select swapon on my swap partition. But this is lost when I reboot. Anyone can PLEASE help with that?
<marx2k> gradin- alt+ctrl+f1-f6
<ompaul> ardchoille,  I can do xmodmap to move keys around but the application should catch the key not the wm - same key
<yomm> AlexC : for scanning ntfs partitions , ofcourse :)
<ardchoille> ompaul: True
<ompaul> marx2k, ^^
<gradin> marx2k: not working through a putty session...
<staind> do i have to install a windows program again with Wine or can i run it (in ubu) from my windows directory
<yomm> AlexC : I feel running a live environment is the best way to clean out a windows machine
<ompaul> ardchoille, if you get any ideas give me a yell I am going to wander around freenode for a bit
<marx2k> yomm: yep
<ardchoille> ompaul: I looked at the wmaker docs and didn't see anything. I'll yell if I remember anything.
<staind> do i have to install a windows program again with Wine or can i run it (in ubu) from my windows directory
<posingaspopular> staind: what app?
<lesshaste> what 's the difference between "sleep" and "hibernate"
<staind> mainly Reason, Ableton Live, Cubase, Cakewalk Sonar
<IgorSobreira> how can i mount my usbdisk??
<marx2k> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<posingaspopular> marx2k: the bot never sleeps...
<marx2k> heh
<marx2k> !opme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> staind: i have no idea what those are, sorry
<ardchoille> ompaul: What would happen if you found the config that holds the key combos and just commented that one out? Would it default back to the app instead of the wm?
<lesshaste> sorry.. i meant suspend and hibernate
<cyris> Hey everyone, from a shell, how can I install updates with apt-get ?
<staind> they are just music recording programs
<ompaul> ardchoille, I'll give it a shot in a few minutes - for testing I will have to launch wmaker
<conn> hi, can someone with intel integrated graphics do me a favour? Check the fps from glxgears in two ways (compare the difference): a) glxgears -printfps, and b) INTEL_BATCH=1 glxgears -printfps
<ardchoille> cyris: sudo apt-get upgrade
<staind> lets just use the example of a regular windows app that i want to run with linux
<zeus> how to configure firewall ?
<staind> do i install it with Wine
<Cooner750> I'm thinking it would just be easier to install the x86 version of Ubuntu
<staind> or do i run the installed version with wine
<ardchoille> !firewall | zeus
<ubotu> zeus: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<posingaspopular> staind: i duno about wine
<posingaspopular> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ompaul> staind, yes ask in #wine-hq for detailed info after you do sudo apt-get install wine etc
<cyris> thanks
<doseryder> marx2k: I only just installed wine like a month ago so i never tried wine yet but, Wine sounds like a badass program.  Cuz it has to know every win32 lib calls and it would have to find a equivalent function call in linux (I think i need some correction at this point)
<knovak> Hey all, i've been trying to get MIDI to work on my Ubuntu installation, but to no avail. Lately I've been trying sfxload to load a soundfont, but I get "No AWE synth device is found
<knovak> ". Anyone have any tips for this?
<lesshaste> what is the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<staind> sorry for sounding so ametuer
<erUSUL> !midi > knovak
<staind> but wat is the command to get Wine
<doseryder> marx2k: i meant to say, i only just installed ubuntu a month ago
<fissy> hello there, is anyone having trouble with intel wireless and feisty?
<erUSUL> staind: wine
<knovak> thanks
<staind> my friend wrote it down and i cant read it
<erUSUL> fissy: feisty is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<marx2k> get the latest winetools
<marx2k> !winetools
<avayl> hey i am doing a dual boot. grub loads fine but when I try to load ubuntu it spits out "waiting for root file system... ..." and stalls
<bruenig> staind, wine is a compatibility layer. It mirrors the windows api therefore setting up a sort of fake windows environment allowing the programs to run. (sudo apt-get install wine)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fissy> erUSUL: thanks, and sorry
<avayl> anyone know what the issue is?
<Cooner750> Will the x86 edition of Ubuntu work on the AMD Sempron (64 Bit) ?
<erUSUL> fissy: no problem
<erUSUL> Cooner750: yes
<marx2k> Cooner750, yes
* Cooner750 downloads now
<avayl> any ideas?
<marx2k> avayl: hit 'e' during the bootmenu and play with your hd# number
<marx2k> for ubuntu
<bruenig> # number
<avayl> marx2k: i did. doesn't work
<radar1976> Ok I'm pulling my hair out!
<bruenig> !offtopic | radar1976
<ubotu> radar1976: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<avayl> anyone else have any ideas? to reiterate: i am doing a dual boot. grub loads fine but when I try to load ubuntu it spits out "waiting for root file system... ..." and stalls
<gradin> how can i switch to tty1 from a putty ssh session?
<radar1976> uhh i'm not offtopic
<AlexC_> ctrl+alt+f1
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Ive installed VNC and the mozilla plug in, but still it seems like firefox wont use vnc to show movies. It just says (no video) in a black frame, but if i download the same video i can open it with vnc! what am i missing!?!?
<bruenig> AlexC_, keyword ssh session
<AlexC_> bruenig: yeah, not off topic really - he's probably pulling his hair out cos of aproblem :P
<gradin> AlexC_: from a ssh session...
<marx2k> i dont know if you can, gradin
<marx2k> i cld be wrong
<bruenig> radar1976, your hair being pulled out is not a support issue, however, I recommend not contracting your hand around the folicles and then moving them away from the scalp
<AlexC_> gradin: not sure if that is possible? you could just do another ssh session
<gradin> AlexC_: but i need to access output of program running on tty1
<radar1976> well then..
<bruenig> s/folicle/follicle/
<AlexC_> large words ... large words! *runs*
<radar1976> I had my mac-mini running all my vhosts but now I'm moving servers.  I have moved the config from one computer to another and changed the IP directives for the vhosts...  no change  I only get the root server on all vhosts...
<AlexC_> gradin: hum,
<crdlb> UbuntuN00B_HBG,  I've had more success with mplayerplug-in
<alimurat> could anyone help me to use the packages in the url "http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/"?
<alimurat> the packages inside like 3ddesktop...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> crdlb: just uninstall all VLC-stuff and install mplayer?
<bruenig> alimurat, you install 3ddesktop
<MrDetermination> From Ubuntu I can Remote Desktop to my file server and see the box on the network in SMB but can not access the shares
<AlexC_> alimurat: ? what do you mean? Just open up Synaptic and install what ever package
<bruenig> UbuntuN00B_HBG, yeah vlc is awful for plugin (mozilla-mplayer)
<alimurat> synaptic?
<alimurat> where is it?
<bruenig> alimurat, sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
<AlexC_> alimurat: Systen->Admin->Synaptic
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bruenig / crdlb: allright! ill give it a try! thanks!
<alimurat> ok.. thanks a lot..:)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> anyone here tried out feisty? any good?
<AlexC_> alimurat: I highly suggest you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<AlexC_> UbuntuN00B_HBG: #ubuntu+1 please
<marx2k> im running kubuntu feisty right now
<gradin> MrDetermination: mount -t smbfs -o username="username,password="password" //<servername>/<sharename> /<mnt dir>/<submount dir>
<gradin> MrDetermination: or something along those paths, also insure that you have the directorys shared shared out correctly
<MrDetermination> i need to command line it before Smb4k will work?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> AlexC_: ok, sorry!
<bluesign> is ubuntu minimal net install possible?
<teeL> Can someone help me with my dhcpd.conf file? I get No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.62.55). dhcpd.conf = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7834/
<bruenig> !minimal | bluesign yeah
<ubotu> bluesign yeah: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bluesign> bruenig: thanks a lot
<bruenig> !thanks | bluesign
<ubotu> bluesign: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<steel_lady> I have card reader inside the laptop and in windows I was able to format 4GB SD card to FAT32. how can I do it in ubuntu?
<bluesign> :)
<lesshaste> is glxgears the app that is supposed to benchmark your 3d driver?
<niyi> do the build-essential package allow for the building of all source packages?
<niyi> or just .deb files?
<bluesign> i have booted from live CD, can I download ISO and burn? (i have only one drive)
<marx2k> lessHASTE: no
<crdlb> lesshaste, yes but it's not particularly accurate
<lesshaste> I was sure it was meant to output some figures
<bruenig> niyi, it allows you to compile
<lesshaste> crdlb, in my case it isn't outputting anything
<niyi> well.... mine refuses to compile
<lesshaste> crdlb, just turning the gears :)
<AlexC_> niyi: build-essential provides some tools to build from Source. you never build from a .deb as that';s a binary all-ready-to-go file
<alimurat> where will i find the application after installing it by synaptic??
<bruenig> niyi, do you have all the dependencies for it
<crdlb> lesshaste, you have to pass some crazy switch to it iirc
<niyi> where are the dependancies listed?
<lesshaste> crdlb, ah... any ideas?
<alimurat> synaptic said that it's succesful (3ddesktop)
<bruenig> alimurat, generally it is in the menu assuming it is graphical, it will likely be installed in /usr/bin though either way
<lesshaste> marx2k, no?
<marx2k> lesshaste: any forum will tell you not to use glxgears to benchmark your vidcard
<AlexC_> alimurat: do you want a 3d desktop where you can spin around a cube and have wobbly windows etc?
<bruenig> niyi, what are you trying to install, generally it has a README or INSTALL file or tells you somewhere what it needs, link to the package
<lesshaste> marx2k, sure.. what I meant was that it isn't outputting anything...
<lesshaste> marx2k, just turning the gears
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> bruenig / crdlb: mplayer works like a charm! thanks! :)
<Szaman> witam
<marx2k> oh...theres a switch from commandline to output the fps
<bluesign> any chance to burn ISO while booted from liveCD, or boot ISO somehow ?
<marx2k> 'man glxgears'
<alimurat> yes AlexC
<Szaman> jestem nowy w wiecie linuxa, czy tutaj jes ttylko jeden kana?
<bruenig> bluesign, you would need two drives
<crdlb> lesshaste, it is not a good benchmark which is why it is disabled by default
<lesshaste> marx2k, no man page...
<marx2k> !fps
<AlexC_> alimurat: then you'll want Beryl. http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<knovak> Alright, I read that MIDI guide, followed it, but Rosegarden will still not make any noise
<knovak> it says JackD is not started
<knovak> when I try to start JackD, I get this message; the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<crdlb> that bot knows everything
<bruenig> !botsnack
<bluesign> bruenig: 2 cd/dvd drives?
<ubotu> Yum!
<alimurat> oh, too much stuff....
<bruenig> bluesign, yeah one running the live cd and the other for burning
<falcon3> ubuntu doesnt seem to support my chipset, is there anything i can do?
<marx2k> where will you hold yoour ISO?
<Aahz> Hi people. I was wondering if anyone could help with a driver problem. It concerns a Siemens 108 stick - Ubuntu wont identify it.
<lesshaste> marx2k, thx... 600 fps
<lesshaste> and  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<marx2k> lesshaste, yeah youll always get stuff like that
<nero_> Does anyone know if a lowly Geforce 440MX is supported with all the fancy beryl, xgl etc.. stuff?
<buches> Question: how do I change the brightness of my laptop monitor?  fn+f9 (dim) and fn+f10 (brighter) don't work, but fn+other keys works.
<lesshaste> marx2k, why is that?
<Mic__hael> how can I see the changelogs with apt-get? (just like the 'changes' in the update-manager)
<bruenig> nero_, #ubuntu-effects
<rlevitin> can i get some help with basic bootloader config?
<nero_> thanks bruenig . :)
<grindar> does anyone have kismet up and running under edgy?
<bruenig> !justask | rlevitin
<marx2k> lesshaste, ask ATI/Nvidia :)
<ubotu> rlevitin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<parkerw207> hiya does anyone know how to get the ubuntu server addition?
<lesshaste> marx2k, it's an intel card :)
<rlevitin> lol
<parkerw207> when i click download it seem to go to the normal download page
<marx2k> ok, ask Intel :D
<bruenig> parkerw207, edition or addition
<parkerw207> edition lol
<parkerw207> bad moi
<lesshaste> >Device "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Con
<lesshaste> troller"
<rlevitin> I just switched from Fedora to Ubuntu, and my bootloader is really ugly... /boot/grub/grub.conf doesn't exist... whats the config file for my bootloader?
<Aahz> Does anyone know where can I get the drivers for a Siemens 108 wifi stick for Ubuntu?
<bruenig> parkerw207, http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<marx2k> rlevitin,  menu.lst
<marx2k> (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<rlevitin> oh
<rlevitin> kk
<parkerw207> what do i run that link in ?
<ompaul> ardchoille,  in wprefs.app you can select the "actions" section and remove the shortcut for "Open applications menu"  (its default bind to F12)
<rlevitin> markx2k: thats the confg file?
<bruenig> parkerw207, you can wget it or you can open it in a browser
<ompaul> marx2k, ^^
<parkerw207> oo i did thakns , is it easy to use and set up?
<xamox> If I want to be able to stream stuff off my SMB mount from my Ubuntu server running samba to my Ubuntu Desktop using VLC do I need to install smbfs and mount it as a directory to be able to do this?
<crdlb> Aahz, usb wifi is very poorly supported
<rlevitin> gotcha... thanks!
<marx2k> xamoxyes
<marx2k> !smbfs
<flake> I installed 6.10 along with envy to set up my nvidia - opengl works ok but in synaptic package manager it's not showing alot of 3d games, not even armagetron - is there a repo I need?
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<parkerw207> basicaly the idea it to create my own site and run it on my own server , but i aint done this before soo ineed somethign with lots of support and easy to install
<crdlb> xamox, if you use totem, then you can just connect to server in nautilus
<justdave> I remember reading something recently about Ubuntu having a deal with Linspire to provide for-purchase programs that would legally support patented stuff in Ubuntu.  Anything come of that yet?
<GaryColeman> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-11.1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<Aahz> crdlb: does that mean it will be impossible to use the stick, or just really hard to find the driver?:)
<bruenig> !info armagetron
<ubotu> armagetron: 3D Tron-like high speed game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.0-1.1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1005 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<bruenig> flake, do cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin the output
<tonyyarusso> justdave: Yeah - might still be up on planet.ubuntu.com or news.ubuntu.com
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> Aahz, sorry I have no idea
<John64> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<buches> Question: how do I change the brightness of my laptop monitor?  fn+f9 (dim) and fn+f10 (brighter) don't work, but fn+other keys works.
<John64> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<avayl> ubuntu why do you HURT ME SO!!!
<xamox> crdlb, alright. I would prefer VLC, is this possible?
<Aahz> crdlb, thanks anyway? what is the general procedure when searching for drivers? just "google" them?!
<crdlb> xamox, then you have to use smbfs
<posingaspopular> xamox: yes
<bruenig> !nv | Aahz
<ubotu> Aahz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alimurat> failed
<xamox> crdlb, alright, thx.
<Erunno> Sorry for the off-topic question: Is there any way to contact the #kubuntu admins ? I got banned from the channel and I can't imagine why.
<alimurat> it could not start
<bruenig> Erunno, #ubuntu-ops
<knovak> when I try to start JackD, I get this message; the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<knovak> I'm trying to get my MIDI to work so I can use Rosegarden btw... MIDI works, its just Rosegarden wont play any souns
<Erunno> bruenig: Thanks
<flake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7846/
<tonyyarusso> Erunno: #ubuntu-ops
<cbx333> knovak, try in #ubuntu-studio
<alimurat> help...: beryl says while trying to start: Failed to execute child process "beryl-manager" (No such file or directory
<knovak> alright
<flake> oh.. uncomment the stuff for the universe  ?
<clearzen> how do you log out other users on your system from the root account?
<LinTux> how do I uninstall a prog I installed via WINE?
<marx2k> use winetools
<crdlb> LinTux, run the uninstaller?
<LinTux> how do I get to the WINE directory
<bruenig> flake, do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make it look like this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7847/
<mwe> LinTux: maybe there is an uninstall.exe in the program folder?
<grindar> do I need to change my repositories in edgy like I did when I ran dapper?
<crdlb> LinTux, ~/.wine/drive_c
<mwe> LinTux: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<bruenig> flake, uncomment all the repos, and then on line 16, 17, 31, and 32 add multiverse
<IdleOne> grindar, if you mean add universe and multiverse yes
<radar1976> can someone please go to bcwebcams.com and diegirl.com and tell me the results?
<mwe> LinTux: if it doesn't prove an unintaller just remove the program dir
<bruenig> flake, then sudo apt-get update should do
<yezariael> hi! can i install ubuntu 6.06 straight without booting into the livecd first?
<yezariael> and how?
<crdlb> yezariael, you can use the alternate cd
<MitchM> yezariael, the "alternate" installation cd.
<ardchoille> yezariael: alternate cd will do that
<kaluna> clearzen: sudo or root "skill -u (username)"
<MitchM> har har :)
<yezariael> k... thx... why didn't they implement that feature...? sux kinda
<MitchM> space concerns most likely... good question.
<AlexC_> yezariael: they have ...
<MitchM> (i think he meant both on one cd)
<clearzen> kaluna: thank you
<nf4> my highscore in five or more is only 530
<flake> thanks alots :)
<yezariael> MitchM: yes
<MitchM> probably too much space :)
<bluesign> bruenig: as i don't have two drives, can grub boot iso ?
<MitchM> and the majority prefer the "live cd" installation method.
<LinTux> thanks everyone
<yezariael> thanks all
<Scant> hey
<kaluna> clearzen: username without the brackets
<zeus> which serices are using the ports 1186,2208 and 6880?
<Scant> earlier i was given advice on how to partion my drive to share windows and linux
<javb> Hi guys.. im planning give some classes using computers.. i dont have a projector so i wonder, i there any application in UIbuntu i can use to make all monitors show my computer? Like remote or something?
<marx2k> zeus: look at /etc/services
<crdlb> javb, vnc
<GaryColeman> Hey, the bot doesn't know anything about xscreensave. When I was using it in slackware it had all these buttons and knobs to play with. But where are they in Ubuntu's version? How to I re-enable the fun options?
<Scant> please sum1 tell me what i must allocate to where if i want to partion some space to Linux and if i want to use the Fat32 to share files between linux and windows
<IndyGunFreak> I changed the default Icon for a USB drive I have, and I'd like to change it back to the default(its like the normal drive icon in computer :///), does anyone know where its located and the name of it?
<marx2k> allocate some fat32 space
<doseryder> marx2k: i have a noob question bout MBR, is MBR something thats on every partition or one MBR per physical hard disk?
<Scant> how much fat32 sapce
<Scant> and wat does the fat32 space do
<marx2k> one mbr per disk
<crdlb> Scant, you can just shrink the windows partition and install ubuntu to the free space
<marx2k> fat32 is used a sa 'common space' between linux and windows since both can read/write fat32
<crdlb> Scant, there are drivers to read ext3 from windows
<crdlb> so you don't need a fat32 partition
<crdlb> necessarily
<zeus> marx2k it doesn't say
<marx2k> zeus: then it's not a standard service
<marx2k> 6880 is irc i think
<grindar> IdleOne: apparently in edgy the sources box is different?
<xamox> Is there something special i have to do to get ACPI to work? When I try to hibernate it gives me an error.
<zeus> mark2k I didn't install anything, it's a fresh installation, how to find out ?
<radar1976> my apache config is at http://pastebin.ca/374887
<marx2k> you can try 'netstat -s'
<marx2k> Im sorry I mean netstat -l
<IdleOne> !repos | grindar follow this to enable universe...
<ubotu> grindar follow this to enable universe...: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Scant> i have to following: (60gb hdd) partion 1: linux swap - 498mb
<Scant> partion 2: fat32 41gb
<Scant> partion 3: ntfs - 13gb
<Scant> is this correct?
<marx2k> youll need a linux partition
<marx2k> I'd only keep like 4gb as fat32, if not less
<mohd> hello
<IdleOne> !repos | grindar use this link to enable universe
<ubotu> grindar use this link to enable universe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Scant> wat does the ntfs do
<IdleOne> grindar, not sure if you got that before or not I got disconnected
<grindar> IdleOne: yeah, I got it.
<mohd> i need help plz
<IdleOne> grindar, 
<mohd> how to setup bluetooth modem in ubuntu
<IdleOne> mohd, you need to tell us what you need help with
<IdleOne> err nm
<sgrove> I have a few questions....first, is there a tool to reliably convert non-drm wma files to mp3 in linux?
* IdleOne goes back to whatever
<Scant> wat is the ntfs for
<marx2k> windows
<marx2k> windows uses ntfs
<d0dge-> any just consolebased mailprogram to read email?
<marx2k> linux uses ext3
<Scant> ok
<GaryColeman> sgrove: I think audacity does it. Super might work as well, but I'm not sure if there is a linux version of that.
<ardchoille> Scant: NTFS = Not Today For Sure
<crdlb> d0dge-, pine
<clitsey> can anyone help me out with beryl?
<d0dge-> crdlb: thanks
<marx2k> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MrPwnage> nice.
<abo> is there a command that tells me how big is my harddisk (and the partitions?)
<doseryder> marx2k:  Okie, let me ask my real question (The real question which leads me in here).  Initially I had XP and ubuntu installed (worked like a dream until i installed vista) After vista installation, GRUB boot loader doesn't start but instead it just boot directly into XP but oddly, if i press f12 to select primary sata drive it then recognizes GRUB boot loader.  Currently all three partitions are on my sata d
<doseryder> rive
<Scant> and the swap must be equal to my ram???
<MrPwnage> beryl working with ubuntu now
<MrPwnage> :)
<morphir> seen zammi
<slakkr_> ubuntu 6.06?
<clitsey> when i switch to it i get a cube, but all the sides are white except the top and bottom
<slakkr_> or 6.10?
<MrPwnage> 6.10
<slakkr_> bleh
<tm4-> clitsey - what kind of video card do you have?
<d0dge-> crdlb: can't apt-get it
<MrPwnage> why 6.06? might be LTS but is still outdated imo
<clitsey> ati mobility 9700
<sgrove> and secondly, I have a pretty big problem with my sound card - I think. When I turn the volume all the way down, so that it should be silent (even the muted speaker icon comes up), there is still sound coming out. If I put my headphones in, the sound comes out full-blast  in the headphones, and out of the speakers as well. If I mute the speakers, and put the headphones in, the sound comes out at full blast.
<crdlb> Scant, if you want to hibernate, yes
<tm4-> clitsey - are you using xgl or aiglx?
<doseryder> marx2k: someone in here (now away) told me to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<clitsey> tm4-: aiglx from what i can tell
<sgrove> is it a software problem, or a hardware problem? It seems pretty crazy to me
<MrPwnage> i'm just using it directly on top of the nvidia drivers :P
<grindar> IdleOne: odd, they were already enabled...
<MrPwnage> not even using AIGLX
<sgrove> GaryColeman, thanks for that, I'll check it out
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> nvidia is leet like that
<michaeleazy> guten Tag
<crdlb> d0dge-, try mutt
<clitsey> tm4-: tho im guessing i should prolly use XGL
<IdleOne> grindar, you did a upgrade via apt-get to edgy right? so yeah they were
<Scant> is fat32 like a section where they both read from?
<happytron> hi, is it possible to attach the stdin/stderr of a running process to the current shell, as if it had been executed from the current shell
<tm4-> clitsey are you using the fglrx drivers or those packaged with ubuntu?
<GaryColeman> Should just be able to apt-get audacity Willis
<doseryder> marx2k: in my case (if you read the first paragraph), it saids "Don't forget that this method, as described, puts GRUB back on the MBR (master boot record) of the hard drive instead of in the root parititon. This is fine for most people, but not if you already have an alternative boot manager."  Should i put grub back mbr or on the root partition?
<timfrost> d0dge, try mailx or mutt.  Pine isn't available because of its licenses
<michaeleazy> how can i connect to quakenet ?
<mohd> idle one my question is how to setup Bluetooth modem in ubuntu 6.10
<grindar> no, edgy live cd. This is off of a fresh format
<clitsey> tm4-: i used envy to isntall the drivers
<mohd> idleone my question is how to setup Bluetooth modem in ubuntu 6.10
<clitsey> which i presume are fglrx
<d0dge-> timfrost: Okay thanks
<IdleOne> grindar, that is strange
<tm4-> clitsey - i'm not fan of envy and i hate the proprietary ati drivers with a passion. i've gotten beryl to work flawlessly with my radeon 9800 using aiglx
<tm4-> and using the driver that ships with ubuntu
<tm4-> i can help you with that and i highly suggest it
<sgrove> where would I look to find out my audio problem? Googling it is pretty difficult, a lot of noisy results
<Scant> (21:44:21) Scant: is fat32 like a section where they both read from?
<clitsey> tm4-: is there anyway you can help me out?
<IdleOne> !bluetooth > mohd
<doseryder> marx2k: sorry about making you read so much
<clitsey> tm4-: because ive been trying for a while just to get the cube working properly
<clitsey> tm4-: im open to any suggestions
<mohd> idleone yes :)
<tm4-> clitsey i don't mind helping you out, but i suggest not using the fglrx drivers - are you okay going open source?
<knovak> Alright, Ubuntu-studio isnt helping me out much, I'll just ask again
<knovak> <knovak> Hello, I'm trying to get Rosegarden to play sounds (MIDI works on my machine, its just Rosegarden wont make any noise :( )
<knovak> <knovak> Rosegarden is telling my the JackD server isnt active, but when I try to start it I get: the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<knovak> <knovak> any ideas?
<crdlb> clitsey, have you set the Driver in xorg.conf to radeon?
<mohd> idleone conect to gprs via mobile
<posingasopular> room: I need to reinstall ubuntu. anyone want to help me?
<Scant> i cant get rid of the unallocated
<IdleOne> mohd, I know nothing about bluetooth execpt that I dont have any blue teeth
<clitsey> tm4-: sure, if you think im safe with them
<mohd> hehe idleone i got silver one :P
<IdleOne> posingasopular, put the live cd in reboot and install
<happytron> hi, is it possible to attach the stdin/stdout/stderr of a running process to the current shell, as if it had been executed from the current shell?
<clitsey> tm4-: i cant tell you the number of times ive reinstalled ubuntu because ive fed it up
<crdlb> clitsey, the open source drivers are slower but much more stable
<posingasopular> IdleOne: im on the live cd, i have to reinstall but iirc, my grub is tricky
<tm4-> clitsey you can get 2d acceleration and good 3d acceleration with them and beryl will work fine with aiglx. the open source drivers are leaps and bounds better than the crap ati gives to us
<clitsey> tm4-: ok i gotta run for like 20 min to talk with my prof. ill be right back
<sgrove> bit of help?
<tm4-> okay, i may or may not be here - im in class myself
<tm4-> but im around frequently so msg me anytime
<clitsey> tm4-: ok
<JamesBeen> anyone know a RSS reader for linux without keyboard navigation support?
<clitsey> tm4-: if you post instructions ill get working on it when i get back
<posingasopular> IdleOne: it's because i have to save the m$ partition for my family, files that cant be replaced etc
<crdlb> JamesBeen, without?
<JamesBeen> anyone know a RSS reader for linux *with* keyboard navigation support?
<mohd> thanks idleone
<tm4-> it's a little longer than that so just dont change your nick and we'll talk sometime this week
<tm4-> =)
<IdleOne> posingasopular, if you just let the cd do it's thing it should be fine
<doseryder> hi tm4-
<niyi> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<niyi> No package 'gobject-2.0' found
<niyi> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<abisen> what kind of player and hardware card do i need to buy so that i can play my movies / video's from my linux desktop and watch it on my TV (CRT)
<tm4-> doseyder what's up
<niyi> No package 'gdk-2.0' found
<niyi> No package 'libwnck-1.0' found
<niyi> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<IdleOne> posingasopular, it gives you the choice to use free space or entire disk pick what you want
<niyi> anyone explain why im getting that
<posingasopular> IdleOne: last time i installed ubuntu it went crazy on the parition page. my CURRENT partition setup wont let me log into ubuntu.
<synic> niyi: because you should be using your package manager instead of compiling from source
<niyi> despite having reinstalled build-essential like 10000 times
<posingasopular> literally the username/pass is right, i set up multiple accounts
<doseryder> tm4- at this link that you sent me earlier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows it saids that "Don't forget that this method, as described, puts GRUB back on the MBR (master boot record) of the hard drive instead of in the root parititon. This is fine for most people, but not if you already have an alternative boot manager."
<abisen> can i do something with mplayer and some hardware to show my video's on a regular TV and not my monitor
<posingasopular> and it wont go
<doseryder> in my case, do i want it grub back on the mbr or the root partittion?
<posingasopular> i need to torpedo the old partition and replace it
<crdlb> niyi, you still need the devel package for each of those
<niyi> but it only came with source
<synic> niyi: those packages have nothing to do with build-essential
<Benoa> Hi! i've a problem with ubuntu: when I shutdown the live CD it freeze after asking me to remove the disk... I've an AMD athlon 64 3200+
<Scant> HELP - i cant allocate much space to NTFS even though it already takes up 40gb out of 60gb. is that the unallocated space?
<crdlb> niyi, apt-get build-dep <some gtk app>
<crdlb> will pull in everything
<tm4-> doseryder: i've always kept mine on the mbr and have had no trouble booting other os's. then again, if something goes wrong, are you going to be okay with possibly having to reinstall? :)
<parkerw207> do adobe do dreamweaver for linux ?
<posingasopular> parkerw207: no
<JamesBeen> anyone know a RSS reader for linux with keyboard navigation and folders support?
<Scant> i cant allocate much space to NTFS even though it already takes up 40gb out of 60gb. is that the unallocated space?
<posingasopular> but there are a lot of people asking abotu Dreamweaver in wine
<posingasopular> there's another chan for that
<marx2k> !akkgregator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akkgregator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingasopular> i forget th ename
<marx2k> !akgregator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akgregator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> hmm
<JamesBeen> thank you ill check it out
<Scant> i cant allocate much space to NTFS even though it already takes up 40gb out of 60gb. is that the unallocated space?
<IdleOne> marx2k, liferea is nice
<zOap> I actually won an OSCAR the other night... for the short animation movie "the danish poet" I did the sounddesign.. pretty weird being an academy award winner....
<doseryder> tm4- Are you saying if something goes wrong in the event that I install GRUB on MBR or root partition that may put me in jeopardy?
<JamesBeen> liferea has two problems, the keyboard navigation support, and every feed that has a digg it button opens in a new browser page
<topato> hello .. is there any reason to install ubuntu server instead of regular ubuntu besides conserving disk space from not installing xorg? :)
<tm4-> doseryder im just saying that if something goes wrong, worst case scenario is you'll have to reinstall your os'
<tm4-> os's*
<aathomas> zOap: That's very cool. Congratulations
<Benoa> i've a problem with ubuntu: when I shutdown the live CD it freeze after asking me to remove the disk... I've an AMD athlon 64 3200+
<zOap> aathomas, thanks:) yeah pretty cool:)
<Moniker42> how do i use my tv as a secondary monitor with a gforce?
<clearze1> topato: It takes more system resources to run X too. and you don't need a graphical environment for administration
<MrPwnage> haha microsoft is pwned
<aathomas> zOap: I haven't seen that one. The only nominated short I've seen was the little match girl.
<topato> clearze1: could you not jsut kill the x-server?
<aathomas> zOap: I can't believe that Happy Feet beat Cars!
<MrPwnage> vista, running on 1440x900 aero, on an athlon 64 3200+ with a GeForce 7xxx: 25fps
<crdlb> topato, you could
<Malachi> How can I switch between a remote desktop and the local one through the Terminal Server Client?
<MrPwnage> beryl + gnome on ubuntu, 1440x900, on a celeron D 352 with a GeForce MX440: 25fps
<Gunbritt> is the an package for xchat?
<dyrne> topato: you avoid other packages as well like openoffice etc
<MrPwnage> brilliant
<zOap> aathomas, hehe, yeah. Well, we're just glad that we won. We worked really hard for it. it's the first norwegian movie to win in over 50 years..
<dyrne> topato: if you apt-get the individual packages
<AlexC_> MrPwnage: the power of open-source =)
<topato> I understand .. I just feel a little bit more comfortable installing the desktop version
<gravemind> Hi, I want to make my computer boot up faster, so I'm wondering how can I disable some kernel modules that I don't need, such as ethernet?
<MrPwnage> this is still not fast enough for 100% usage
<MrPwnage> (i.e. i might want to game sometimes)
<topato> what are the benefits of running ubuntu server over say, openbsd or freebsd or .. regular debian even?
<hack-`-> !amule
<gordonjcp> gravemind: are you sure you don't need ethernet?
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<MrPwnage> but, with a better video card and a Pentium D
<topato> that might not have been an appropriate question
<MrPwnage> :)
<Micky> hi
<MrPwnage> it's probably gonna haul ass
<topato> but I thought the gui was what distinguished ubuntu from the herd
<MrPwnage> well, ubuntu server has excellent console config tools
<MrPwnage> hmm, bbb connection
<gravemind> gordonjcp: not with my current setup. I use wireless right now, but if I ever needed ethernet again I could just reenable the modules right?
<MrPwnage> so jealous of those
<clearze1> topato: I personally perfer something with a slower update cycle for a server
<AlexC_> topato: Ubuntu Server doesn't install by X by default ... so no GUI
<MrPwnage> nothing like that in this country.
<skywalker> hello
<Micky> on ubuntu how do i install with the terminal
<topato> clearze1: i can understand that
<MrPwnage> i have 10Mbps, and that's considered insanely fast in the US
<clearze1> topato: Make sure it is stable before you install it
<gravemind> Micky:: it depends
<AlexC_> Micky: sudo apt-get install PROGRAM
<dyrne> topato: you can always do desktop install then sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove   that way x wont start automatically youll have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   to bring it up
<DaSkreech> Seveas: ping
<gordonjcp> gravemind: hm, do you mean specifically the ethernet card drivers?
<decoy5657> Can anyone help me with accessing a windows share on my domain controller? i don't want ot join my ubuntu system to the domain, just access the share. I know how to make this work it i were accessing a standalone machine, but i think the domain is messingme up.
<Micky> kkz thanx alexc
<JamesBeen> anyone know how to fix time sync problems? (time doesn't sync with servers automatically)
<gordonjcp> gravemind: 'cos disabling those isn't really going to speed things up
<Scant> If i allocate less space to my ntfs that windows uses, will there be any problems???????????????
<AlexC_> bye all, gotta go
<Micky> well igtg
<Micky> byebye
<AlexC_> =)
<AlexC_> cya
<skywalker> when I update with the update manger it changes my networkcard to wired connection
<gordonjcp> gravemind: what *might* help is making sure it's not waiting around forever for a DHCP server that it's not connected to any more
<skywalker> and Iam on a wireless
<clearze1> topato: the only reason I can think of to install it would be to forward x over ssh for configuration utilities and such. even then it's better just to leave x and all the packages with it off your server I think.
<skywalker> so I cant get online with the updated kern
<Scant> If i allocate less space to my ntfs that windows uses, will there be any problems??????????????
<Gunbritt> is there an package for xchat??
<ardchoille> Gunbritt: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Gunbritt: in the repositories, yes
<ardchoille> Gunbritt: it's called: xchat
<Scant> can any plz answer me
<knovak> <knovak> Hello, I'm trying to get Rosegarden to play sounds (MIDI works on my machine, its just Rosegarden wont make any noise :( )
<knovak> <knovak> Rosegarden is telling my the JackD server isnt active, but when I try to start it I get: the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<knovak> <knovak> any ideas?
<Scant> y isnt any1 answering me
<yemu> hi, anyone here with sdhci module (card reader) experience?
<ardchoille> Scant: Maybe no one knows?
<ghatak> Hi guys, how do i burn a CD. i have inserted a disk in CD burner, when i do cdrecord -scanbus, it returns only my SCSI hard drive... Help
<crdlb> Scant, what partitioner are you using?
<yemu> i have problem with my card reader (in toshiba m60)
<bruenig> ghatak, you know the /dev/hd#
<dyrne> ghatak: you want a gui burner? sudo apt-get install k3b      you can also burn cds using your file manager
<Malachi> How can I switch between a remote desktop and the local one through the Terminal Server Client?
<bruenig> s/you/do you/
<ghatak> dyrne; GUI bad for health
<bruenig> ghatak, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever
<avalon_> Can someone explain to me how I can get my USB Headset working with the Xine engine?
* dyrne coughs up a widget
<ghatak> bruenig: does it have to be mounted ?
<bruenig> ghatak, if you have a blank cd in there, it should already be mounted
<Scant> 13gb (which i have free on my HDD) to ext3
<Scant> 3.9gb to fat32
<Scant> 37.82gb to NTFS (my HDD currently has more than that)
<Scant> 498mb to swap
<ghatak> bruenig: gnome-vfs is not runnin :)
<Scant> and when i say that my HDD has more than that, i mean that more space than 37gb is occupied
<bruenig> ghatak, well I have never mounted it, try it unmounted or mount it and try it
<bruenig> that is the syntax though
<bruenig> by never mounted it, I mean that it has always been automounted
<ghatak> bruenig: thanks mate
<Scant> so??
<crdlb> Scant, what partitioner?
<knovak> I'm still having troubles  getting Rosegarden to play back sounds, can ANYONE help, or have I hit the taboo of Ubuntu
<Scant> o
<knovak> because it seems that nobody is willing to even acknowledge it
<Scant> wat u mean wat partitioner?
<crdlb> Scant, like gparted
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> not everyone in here are rosegarden experts
<marx2k> ive never used rosegarden
<avalon_> Think of it as a line.. stand in it and be nice andmaybe someone'll help
<Scant> gparted?
<avalon_> :)
<bruenig> neither have i
<Scant> where do i find this
<marx2k> !rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<Benoa> does someone had ever installed ubuntu on an acer aspire E series? is there a problem whith ghost?
<doseryder> grub> setup (hd1,4)
<doseryder>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<doseryder>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<doseryder>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<doseryder>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,4)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<doseryder>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,4)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<doseryder>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1,4) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<doseryder> .lst "... succeeded
<doseryder> Done.
<marx2k> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> Scant, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<doseryder> what went wrong according to this error output?
<marx2k> I do not know
<facugaich> In which runlevel are kernel modules loaded?
<facugaich> ueagle-usb
<Scant> i rate i am
<bruenig> from what I can tell, the problem started when you pasted it into the irc client instead of pastebin
<bigjohntoday> so Did yo know: Ubuntu has a lack in support for intel core duo motherboards or do intel core duo motherboards have a lack in support for unix/linux OS's?
<nexous> How do I go about installing GTK engines?
<avalon_> Can someone explain to me how I can get my USB Headset working with the Xine engine?
<Scant> i think ii am using gparted
<bruenig> nexous, which ones, are you compiling something or what?
<Scant> i clicked on 'partion drive manually'
<bruenig> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 2420 kB, installed size 5304 kB
<crdlb> Scant, yes that is gparted
<nexous> bruenig: I have GDM, and I'm guessing GTK, not 100% sure though.
<nexous> Can I have mulitple engines installed?
<Scant> so then do i have a problem?
<radar1976> grrrr  I don't understand, what am I missing... I posted my config. and asked my question... what more are people looking for to help me
<bruenig> well there is gtk2.0 and gtk1.2 and I thought you were compiling some of them require different versions
<crdlb> Scant, 13GB is enough for ubuntu
<nexous> How do I check my version? I think i have 2.0
<bruenig> nexous, just sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<bruenig> if it says installed, then you know
<crdlb> Scant, you should be able to shrink the ntfs partition though
<Scant> but will i have a problem if i allocate less space to NTFS than is occupied already
<nexous> bruenig: 2.0 it is.
<bruenig> right so what is the problem
<MrPwnage> seems like a gparted liveCD
<MrPwnage> or bootit! NG is also good
<MrPwnage> best methods of resizing
<MrPwnage> bootit! NG requires windows, but i assume you have that
<topato> why is a 6 month release cycle preferable?
<MrPwnage> it has a utility included to make an ISO or a floppy image
<Scant> but will i have a problem if i allocate less space to NTFS than is occupied already
<knovak> I'm still having troubles  getting Rosegarden to play back sounds, can ANYONE help?
<nexous> bruenig: I just need to install the Rezlooks engine and/or Murrine engine.
<crdlb> Scant, you should defrag windows before shrinking
<bruenig> topato, it is arbitrary, would you like 6 and a half months?
<MrPwnage> topato: it is a regular amount of time, and you can do a lot in that amount of time
<nexous> bruenig: I wasn't sure if I can have multiple engines, and if so how to I add them.
<MrPwnage> a year is too long :P
<topato> bruenig: yes
<Scant> is it called shrinking
<bruenig> topato, well fork it
<Scant> so it wont affect anything?
<zeus> How can I allow azureus to open ports in the router using upnp
<topato> bruenig: haha :)
<sgrove> alright, here's an easier question for you guys then
<crdlb> Scant, do you have free space on the ntfs partition?
<marx2k> zeus, : set your router to upnp on and then azureus to use upnp
<sgrove> I installed ubuntu to a small 4GB partition, and I have a 25GB ntfs partition (I believe), and like another 8GB free somewhere...how can I find and partition those 8GB?
<topato> so .. the 6 month release cycle is merely to keep track of new releases as opposed to other distros that release more often?
<Scant> no - 37GB
<zeus> marx2k I did that, nothing happend.
<Scant> thats all there is left
<k_keller> Hi! I would like to install ubuntu but on an external hardrive. I already have opensuse on a partition on the normal harddrive with GRUB for booting. I'm wondering if GRUB will be updated after installing Ubuntu on external USB harddrive and if there will be any problems when I boot other OS than ubuntu but with USB drive not connected
<marx2k> zeus: then your router is not allowing upnp :)
<topato> instead you would just not install some versions of X and reinstall every 6 months or so?
<bruenig> sgrove, find? where was the last place you put them before they went missing?
<crdlb> Scant, so the 37 GB ntfs partition is completely filled?
<zeus> marx2k it does, I did it with windows. in linux it doesn't work
<Scant> 37gb was all that was left
<marx2k> zeus: Thats somewhat odd..,. how do you know its not working, btw?
<MrPwnage> i still do some things manually on ubuntu
<sgrove> hmm, I simply formatted the drive...installed windows, installed ubuntu, and should have some hd space leftover...
<MrPwnage> despite everything being so automatic
<nexous> How do I install Rezlooks Engine and Pixmap Engine
<sgrove> but I'm not sure how to access it
<bruenig> I do a lot manually
<zeus> marx2k I log in to the router and there are no ports open
<MrPwnage> like, i have to install nvidia 9631 release, as 9746 doesn't support my card anymore
<crdlb> Scant, so you have 37GB of unpartitioned space?
<marx2k> zeus: are you sure that the router will show currently open upnp ports? Mine doesnt :/
<Scant> no - 37gb is partioned to NTFS
<flake> can't find X libraries - which one in synaptic is that?
<Scant> the is NO unpartioned space
<clearze1> sgrove: use gparted
<marx2k> also, how does azureus know the ip of the router?
<zeus> I am using speedtouch 530, and I am sure. I do it with windows all the time
<marx2k> like my router is 192.168.11.1 ..
<jussi01> grrr...damn printer
<Scant> 37gb partioned to NTFS - there is no unpartioned space
<marx2k> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> blah
<timfrost> flake: what are you wanting to do?
<crdlb> Scant, you can install ubuntu to the 13 GB partition
<flake> compile koffice from cvs
<LustigerGsell> Heey anyone knows how I replace my actual "primary sound driver" with the second one?
<zeus> marx2k I don't have a clue how does it now. I am telling you in windows it's working.
<marx2k> i really dont know how az deals with the router
<marx2k> you might want to google the search term "site:ubuntuforums.org upnp"
<niyi> thx for teadvice on uilding guys.... figured i all out now
<niyi> thx for the advice on building guys... got it alll figured now
<timfrost> flake: try 'sudo apt-get build-dep koffice' to get the development libraries you need.  I assume you have installed build-essential already
<aathomas> zOap: So, I just watched some of your film on youtube. Very nice piano, excellent cows.
<RememberPOL> What's the name of the ntpdate GUI front-end program?
<greig_> where is the best place to look for web cam drivers
<crdlb> RememberPOL, time-admin ?
<flake> thanks
<linux_kid> After Reinstalling XP, It Overwrote My MBR.  How do I reinstall GRUB?   (Note: I Cannot Get into Ubuntu, Only the Live CD. ???
<RememberPOL> crdlb: Yes, that's it thanks!
<Hirvinen> linux_kid: Channel topic.
<linux_kid> Hirvinen, Im trying to install GRUB, nothing to do with windows
<greig_> does anyone know where i could get the drivers for my "trust" web cam?
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jo_> somebody knows how to configure alsa-drivers?
<hack-`-> !add pops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add pops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hack-`-> !pops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hack-`-> !addpops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addpops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hack-`-> !pops
<bruenig> !fishing | hack-`-
<ubotu> hack-`-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LinTux> I cannot seem to get to get a mic to work with my soundcard, everthing else does?
<Hirvinen> linux_kid: And you should read the topic. Especially the part "FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions ". Your problem is not very unique.
<gilligan_> has anyone here tried to installed ubuntu on a RAID system? I am a bit confused with the partitioner.. it lists ARRAY with all created partitions as 'childs' on top.. and afterwards it lists each partition again.. so in effect each partition is listed twice
<hack-`-> how can i add pops in the nick main ?
<bruenig> Hirvinen, nobody likes faq nazis
<jo_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jo_> !sex
<harisund> Ok people I have a quick question. Can Linux be crashed? I have this Ubuntu machine running on a multiprocessing machine where users log on and submit jobs. There was tihs one time when somebody started running a job with 1000 thrads, and the system froze. Physically logging in didn't work .
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LustigerGsell> Hooow to change the default sound device? Please help!
<Hirvinen> bruenig: And nobody likes people who fail to search themselves before asking.
<tonyyarusso> !botabuse | jo_
<ubotu> jo_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<zcat[1] > harisund: very easy; fork-bomb.
<RememberPOL> For some reason, running `ntpdate`, even after selecting several server in `time-admin` still says "no servers can be used, exiting".
<jo_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bruenig> perhaps
<harisund> zcat[1] : yes.. I am aware o that.. that's not the problem this time. Besides, even if that happens, how do I kill it?
<harisund> I mean, does the CPU just freeze itself up?
<bruenig> but on that premise this channel becomes near obsolete since 90% of the solutions can be found googling
<zcat[1] > harisund: You can limit the number of processes any user can fork with ulimit..
<crdlb> RememberPOL, ntpdate is just used like this: ntpdate ntp.server.com
<Hirvinen> bruenig: Exactly. Although the Ubuntu Wiki would usually be a better place than google. If people searched it *
<Hirvinen> Grrt.
<bruenig> the wiki sucks
<bruenig> imo
<jo_> LustigerGsell: hi, what os>?
<jo_> !alsa > LustigerGsell
<harisund> This time though it was not a problem with many processes. It was a problem of a single process having too many threads.
<RememberPOL> crdlb: There's no way to have `ntpdate` use the list saved by `time-admin`?
<Hirvinen> ... *and* read the instructions there, which imho are often very good and mostly okay, only the more difficult problems would be left here.
<spinster> how can i force to close a windows? like contorl alt supr
<RememberPOL> Alt+F4?
<spinster> dunno :)
<RememberPOL> Or Ctrl+W?
<crdlb> RememberPOL, no but the ntp-client init script does
<RememberPOL> crdlb: Do you know where the `time-admin` list is saved on disk?
<jo_> spinster: open terminal and type sudo xkill, the mousepointer changes to deadhead and klik on window to forceclose
<RememberPOL> crdlb: Or, even the location of the ntp-client init script?
<crdlb> RememberPOL, /etc/ntp.conf
<Clearzen> how do you send raw ftp commands using gftp?
<spinster> jo_ and 1st to fuck your mum
<Hirvinen> Or Ctrl + Q. In applicable problems Ctrl + w only closes a tab / subwindow / etc.
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bruenig> hmmm
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jo_> spinster: what is this?
<gnomefreak> nvm tonyyarusso got it
<PriceChild> spinster
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.225.171]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sgrove> I read some new NTFS plugin became 1.0 recently...is that the one I should use?
<sgrove> heh, not "new", obviously
<jo_> !spinster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spinster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bruenig> !seen spinster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen spinster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<see> hello, i get an error similar to this on a new machine when booting with edgy lice cd http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369909&highlight=%2Fsbin%2Finit+error
<see> anybody know what it could be?
<sgrove> bruenig, I thought it had reached 1.0...
<see> ubuntuforums have no clear answer
<kevcast> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk_engines/1274: How would I install that theme?
<bruenig> sgrove, those factoids are not automatic, people write them, if it JUST reached 1.0....
<Clearzen> How can I format a drive over ftp?
<sgrove> ah, I see
<sgrove> can I update the factoid?
<bruenig> There is some way to do it, I forget how
<ernst> Is the Rhythmbox feature to share music only from Rhytmbox to Win Itunes or is it to work between two Rhytmboxes?
<gilligan_> Clearzen, not at all
<bruenig> two rhythmboxes?
<ernst> two ubu desktops with rhytmbox
<wonderboy> Clearzen : Do it with ssh...
<sgrove> ok then
<Chamuco> I have a multimedia keyboard and I've tried keytouch editor and also google it and tried dmesg trying to see what scancode the some keys have and there are about 5 of them that I get nothing when pressing any help is appreciated
<Clearzen> wonderboy: I can't the machine doesn't support it
<bruenig> ernst, I would assume that if you copied over ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<Stormbind> could someone please help me get java running on firefox?
<atomiku> So, how do I set up IP masquerading?
<wonderboy> Clearzen : Have you try to exploit it?
<linxeh> Stormbind: just install sun-java5-jre
<ernst> bruenig, what do you mean?
<Stormbind> linxeh, didn't work
<distant_voice> I need to run this command "echo "/usr/local/games/joequake/joequake-gl.glx 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" at startup. it requires super user priviledges. How can I do that?
<bruenig> ernst, copy over the config directory for rhythmbox
<Clearzen> wonderboy: It's a xbox. I have ftp access. I just want to drop a drive in it and format it.
<linxeh> Stormbind: are you running 64bit ubuntu ?
<Stormbind> npe
<Stormbind> nope
<linxeh> Stormbind: ok, did it install the package ?
<ernst> bruenig, i don't think that awnsers my question
<bruenig> distant_voice, put it in a script and call it from /etc/rc.local
<distant_voice> bruenig: thx, I'll try that
<bruenig> distant_voice, oh at startup
<ernst> bruenig, in the Rhythmbox config you can turn on music sharing....
<bruenig> I read boot
<ernst> bruenig, i just can't find out what it does
<bruenig> distant_voice, probably some audioscrobbler thing
<Stormbind> I installed Sun hava 5.o runtime and plugin from the add/remove programs menu
<bioz> Somebody here ?
<atomiku> What was that gparted program?
<bioz> I need informations for ubotu can somebody help me ?
<bruenig> !hi | bioz
<ubotu> bioz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !gparted | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bioz> i need informations who owns the bot ubotu
<ikonia> bioz: what do you want
<linxeh> Stormbind: and youc closed all open firefox instances ?
<atomiku> Ahh... Doesnt come with ubuntu by default
<atomiku> Okay thanks :)
<bioz> ikonia: who owns the bot ubotu ?
<bruenig> !bot | bioz
<ubotu> bioz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<distant_voice> bruenig: what's the difference? startup is when X is restarted? I think at boot is okay. the problem is that to do it I have to become root, sudo doesn't work. will that work?
<Stormbind> linxeh, correct
<ikonia> the ubuntu operators maintain him
<nexous> When i type `conky` in terminal I get "Conky: can't open display:"
<bioz> bruenig: can somebody help me to i set scripts in my shell and to i make bot like ubotu ?
<bruenig> distant_voice, yeah I don't think there will be a problem, I just noticed though that i misread it
<distant_voice> bruenig: and I think you messaged the wrong person with that audioscrobbler-thing
<ikonia> conkey is a doll from trailer park boys
<crdlb> nexous, you need to run it in X
<wonderboy> Clearzen : Solder a bridge in your Xbox, see the tutorials in google
<bioz> bruenig: i need to make bot for helping..
<linxeh> Stormbind: do you have two directories in  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386 ?
<nexous> crdlb: and that means? Sorry i'm the n00b.
<ikonia> bioz: there are plenty out there
<ikonia> all free
<Stormbind> hang on I'll check
<ernst> bruenig, it looks like the music sharing from itunes but  don't know
<bioz> ikonia: so can you help me tell me where are scripts to i set the scripts in my shell can you ?
<nexous> I got it.
<atomiku> Hmm... How do I set up IP masquerading/Internet sharing?
<crdlb> nexous, when you say that you ran it in a terminal what do you mean
<Chamuco> how can i map extended keys on a keyboard?
<crdlb> nm
<Majortom> how do i monitor my battery life from cli?
<nexous> Sorry, clicked Alt f4, rather than f2
<ikonia> bioz: just google for irc bots - and you'll get loads of options
<nexous> crdlb: you meant from Alt F2?
<nexous> I ran there, and it displays it now.
<linxeh> Stormbind: and the files     /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<crdlb> nexous, that'll work
<Clearzen> wonderboy: no thats okay. I'm just going to do a netinstall via ftp
<Clearzen> much easier
<bioz> ikonia: but i need the questions and answers from that bot to i set in my shell, is that possible ?
<ikonia> bioz: what do you want it to help with ? ubuntu ?
<Ferret> Majortom: Usually *something* like cat /proc/acpi/battery/info
<Stormbind> linxeh yes....directories ns7 and ns7-gcc29
<bioz> ikonia: yes
<Majortom> bleg thanks Ferret
<ikonia> bioz: just use the bot in here - it has to be run on an irc server so unless you have an irc server you can't run it
<linxeh> Stormbind: and those files I said ?
<Elko> huh?! what's this? I got 27 updates available and now it (synaptic) recommends a distribution update?
<bioz> ikonia: but i don't know the commands :|
<bioz> ikonia: can you tell me all commands for help ?
<bioz> a
<linxeh> Elko: sounds about right
<ikonia> bioz: help with what
<bioz> ikonia: can i help myself with that bot ?
<bioz> a
<linxeh> atomiku: google has lots of hits for "ubuntu internet sharing" - eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ikonia> bioz: yes you can ask the bot questions
<Ferret> Majortom: There are various programs you can use to set scripts when it hits certain values, whatever -- search for acpi in the packages list. ;)
<bioz> like !connection !mp3 !blabal.. something like that
<bioz> bioz: to i msg him ?
<ikonia> bioz: yes, message him or ask him stuff
<atomiku> thanks linxeh, I was googling for "IP MASQUERADING UBUNTU"
<Majortom> Ferret, cool i'll do that
<biozone> aha okay, thank you alot.
<biozone> :)
<biozone> brb..
<linxeh> atomiku: IP masquerading hasn't been in linux since the 2.0 kernel, about 7-8 years ago
<Elko> linxeh: last time I did that, I had to troubleshoot more than I had time for then
<linxeh> atomiku: it is now called iptables
<atomiku> Oh.
<linxeh> Elko: all dist-upgrade should do is download the latest versions of packages, eg for security fixes
<distant_voice> bruenig: I rebooted, it doesn't work. do you have another idea?
<linxeh> Elko: Ive done it daily here for months on several machines with no ill effects
<atomiku> How do I find out which IP ethX uses?
<q_> open office 2.0 give <the application annot be started. An internal error occured> Any hints?
<linxeh> atomiku: ifconfig
<wonderboy> Does somebody know if if can do IP routing with interface alises?
<SmileyLap> i dont belive this :( - i tried to update and my laptop over heated and hosed its self :(
<linxeh> wonderboy: I think so - I used to do routing on eth0:0 etc
<atomiku> linxeh: Okay :D
<Vegeta^> Why is it that the sound in YouTube (or similar) videos are always out of sync? How to fix this?
<bruenig> distant_voice, supposedly you are supposed to be able to edit /etc/sudoers to allow some commands to be run without a password by regular users. I have tried to get it to work but have never been able
<ernst> \
<wonderboy> linexh : thx
<linxeh> Vegeta^: possibly a soundcard driver / config error
<Stormbind> linxeh, I opened a dialog window for us
<linxeh> Stormbind: I haven't seen anything yet :) you might need to start talking
<distant_voice> bruenig: :( what file did I edit again? I want to remove that command even if it does nothing
<bruenig> distant_voice, /etc/rc.local
<Stormbind> linxeh: I have
<Marupa> is there a flash editor for ubuntu?
<distant_voice> bruenig: thx a lot
<linxeh> Stormbind: you need to register with nickserv to send private messages
<Vegeta^> linxeh: Well I can watch some videos where the sound isn't out of sync.
<nikato> i have macbook but was advised to join this channel. does anyone know if feisty will install using regular desktop cd or  do I have to use alternatesince it is macbook
<Cooner750> The mouse cursor animations flickering is bothering me. Is there any way to fix it?
<crdlb> Marupa, no
<Vegeta^> linxeh: Not YouTube, but other files like .avi
<linxeh> Cooner750: mine doesnt flicker
<Cooner750> I have the nVidia drivers installed, so it cant be a problem related to that
<dyrne> nikato: its i386? or ppc?
<distant_voice> I need to run a command at boot or startup with root priviledges. I need to become root, sudo doesn't work. How can I do that automatically?
<dyrne> nikato: intel?
<linxeh> Cooner750: why can't it? the nvidia drivers arent exactly bug-free
<Cooner750> linxeh: it did it before
<linxeh> Cooner750: ok :)
<linxeh> Cooner750: what card do you have ?
<Stormbind> linxeh: ok I have the file libjavaplugin.so located in the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<linxeh> Stormbind: hmm - same as me then - have you closed every firefox window?
<Stormbind> yeah
<Stormbind> but I will retry
<linxeh> Stormbind: try "sudo killall firefox-bin" at the command prompt
<Stormbind> k
<Cooner750> linxeh: GeForce 6100 onboard
<Stormbind> linxeh: no processes
<miles_> Hi guys
<dyrne> distant_voice: when im feeling lazy i just append stuff to one of the existing scripts in /etc/init.d/
<Stormbind> linxeh: just retried firefox and java...didnt work
<miles_> I'm running Kubuntu, and would like to burn a disc image in ISO + APE (cue) format.
<miles_> How can I proceed?
<Stormbind> k3b
<Spec> distant_voice: scripts in /etc/init.d/ run as root
<miles_> Nah
<distant_voice> dyrne + spec: thx, I'll try
<Spec> distant_voice: echo 'command_i_want --with-arguments=moo' > /etc/init.d/myscript
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d myscript defaults
<miles_> K3B tells me the image is erroneous.
<Spec> distant_voice: chown root:root /etc/init.d/myscript
<Spec> distant_voice: with sudo's in front of everything
<q_> do not hurry with answers :)
<bruenig> miles_, perhaps it is
<distant_voice> spec: wow, thx that's newbie friendly :)
<Spec> distant_voice: i never thought of command line work as newbie friendly :)
<linux_kid> After reinstalling Windows, the MBR was erased.  I tryed restoring GRUB from the live CD, but failed.  Any help ?????
#ubuntu 2007-02-28
<linxeh> Stormbind: hmmm weird
<linxeh> Stormbind: what are you using to test java ?
<Stormbind> yeah
<Stormbind> www.websites4horsemen.com/rayremmen
<Stormbind> the menu button is java
<Stormbind> see if it works for you
<linxeh> yeah, it comes up
<Stormbind> weird
<Stormbind> :-(
<Stormbind> I am sad
<Stormbind> should I remove the package and reinstall it?
<Benelli> !xchat popus
<linxeh> Stormbind: you could try enabling the backports repository and try sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Benelli> hm..
<atomiku> root@atomiku:/home/atomiku/Desktop/LULZ# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1
<atomiku> root@atomiku:/home/atomiku/Desktop/LULZ# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<atomiku> Is that enough? eth0 is the one going to the internal network, eth1 is the internet.
<atomiku> doesnt seem to be working at the moment, the other computer on the network cant ping me (192.168.0.1)
<atomiku> Okay, we can ping each other now
<Stormbind> no clue
<Skrot> Hi. Do I need to do something special with ubuntu/pam to make libapache2-mod-auth-pam work in ubuntu?
<linux_kid>  Could someone help me fix GRUB from the Live CD, its not working with the command: "sudo grub" and then "setup (hd0,1)" ????
<Spec> is this ubuntu or ubuntu-unregged?
<distant_voice> Spec: thx, rebooting to see if it worked :)
<kharloss> i need to secure sshd . what can i do ? i want first to allow just 2 IP`s doing remote conection. i have to edit /etc/hosts.allow  but how ?
<linux_kid> Spec: the channels are joined: it dosent matter
<Spec> ah
<Spec> kharloss: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is a good place to start
<ernz> Hello. I am using Beryl with Edgy and whenever I go fullscreen on a video playback I get choppy video. Can anyone help?
<_snajper_> hkarloss: first change default port 22, disable root login and use iptables to allow only those two IP's
<crdlb> ernz: xv or x11 output?
<kharloss> Spec : i changed my default port , PermitRootLogin no   what`s next
<ernz> crdlb - Dunno. I am using Totem
<prodigel> hi there. I'm having trouble with sshfs. I've tried following more howto's but i get stuck on the sam issue:  fusermount /dev/fuse permission denied. I'm just trying to set it command line mode. no special stuff like fstab
<crdlb> ernz, run gstreamer-properties
<Spec> kharloss: ssh is pretty secure to begin with, you want to make it so only certain IPs can ssh in?
<kharloss> maybe do you think i`m paranoic but recently i was hacked due to an week password
<orbitize> Hello! I am using a USB cordless mouse on Edgy, but the movement speed of the cursor always resets to lowest. Anyone know whats wrong?
<crdlb> ernz, if you are using ximagesink, that is expected since you are not using the hardware scaler
<Spec> kharloss: make sure your password isn't weak :)
<ernz> crdlb - Output is: "Autodetect" Whenever I run a video the CPU jumps right up.
<Spec> you could use hosts.deny/hosts.allow to secure it further
<Spec> kharloss: if you wanted to be really paranoid, you could run ssh inside a chroot jail
<crdlb> ernz, set it to xvimagesink and click test
<ST47> hey guys
<ernz> crdlb - xvimagexink isn't there.
<kharloss> i guess i`m not so advanced doing this Spec
<SCanztz> HI. How do i access my windows files when im using Ubu?
<dkbg> how can I remove entries from the startup commands for another session?
<ernz> crdlb - SDL/x-no xv/x-x11/customer
<q_> i can count on you, guys:)
<atomiku> okay, so im having a little trouble setting up iptables/internet sharing. So far I have done: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" and "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE". No luck so far. eth1 = internet, eth0 = internal network. Any ideas?
<atomiku> I remember last time I tried this it didnt work because the iptables masquerading entry wasnt in the right place in the "chain".
<orbitize> Hello! I am using a USB cordless mouse on Edgy, but the movement speed of the pointer always resets to lowest. Anyone know whats wrong?
<prodigel> scanztz: it depends on file system. if fat there is easier than ntfs
<_snajper_> kharloss: something like this:
<_snajper_> iptables -N SSH   iptables -A SSH -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT    iptables -A SSH -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT   iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 22 -j SSH
<dkbg> I added some startup commands for an xgl session which broke it, so I'd like to remove the startup commands from the gnome session? how do I do so?
<crdlb> ernz, try the third one
<sgrove> I would like to change the destination where snaptic installs all its programs....can I do this with a symlink perhaps?
<SCanztz> i have 4gb of fat32
<distant_voice> Spec: didn't work :( now I need to remove all that
<SCanztz> how do i use it?
<kharloss> _snajper_ : i don`t have any internal network
<crdlb> ernz, when you select it what does the Pipeline field say?
<ernz> crdlb - I made a custom called xvimagesink. The "Test" button worked on that
<distant_voice> Spec: what did that update thingy do?
<prodigel> mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy targe-dir
<prodigel> scanztz: mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy targe-dir
<_snajper_> kharloss: then just put two lines containing IP's
<ernz> crdlb - ................xvimagesink.......... :p
<Spec> distant_voice: what didnt'w ork?
<sgrove> is there a command to move everything in /usr/bin to /my/dir and create a symlink smoothly?
<kharloss> right now after a clean install i`m of ubuntu server i`m protected . there is any default firewall ?
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d adds symbolic links to /etc/rc#.d/, where # is your runlevel
<SCanztz> do i type the location i want to mount instead of 'dir'?
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | kharloss
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some help with oowriter (Open Office writer)? Can font work use any font like ms office word art, and is it possible to use clip art from office.microsoft.com?
<kharloss> _snajper_  in  /etc/hosts.allow
<ubotu> kharloss: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ST47> I have a computer that I want to install ubuntu 6.10, hit install, and it suddenly freezes and the  display goes wacko. it has GeForce 6200, \
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d -f myscript remove   <-- that will remove everything except the script
<Spec> distant_voice: what's the command you're trying to run?
<SCanztz> do i type the location i want to mount instead of 'dir'?
<prodigel> scanztz: target-dir is a directory whre you'll mount your partition
<distant_voice> Spec: echo "/usr/local/games/joequake/joequake-gl.glx 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Spec> distant_voice: oi
<ernst> how do i open port 3689 TCP
<prodigel> scanztz: you create it with mkdir
<Spec> distant_voice: vim /etc/init.d/myscript and add it there
<distant_voice> Spec: i'd rather remove the script, not everything else...
<SCanztz> what is mkdir
<Spec> distant_voice: the redirect probably threw off the script
<Spec> distant_voice: you want this to work, right?
<_snajper_> SCantz: make dir, create the directory
<kharloss> tonyyarusso : i know something about iptables ... bu i need to know if now after a clean install i`m protected some way
<ernz> crdlb: Still choppy :(
<distant_voice> Spec: I need my quake :)
<Spec> distant_voice: edit the script and make sure the line is correct (/etc/init.d/myscript)
<Spec> with a real editor
<prodigel> scaztz: go to console and type man mkdir ;)
<soundray> kharloss: you are protected by virtue of ubuntu not opening any network ports by default.
<_snajper_> ernst: open how / where?
<Spec> mkdir makes directories
<kharloss> or i have to create one iptables based firewall
<kharloss> ?
<tonyyarusso> kharloss: You should be safe for most purposes, yeah.  There's some stuff on the wiki about further hardening if you're worried about it though.
<Spec> !info firestarter
<crdlb> ernz, are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<Tonho> debian owns
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Tonho> yeah
<Tonho> debian owns
<Tonho> debian owns
<Tonho> debian owns
<Tonho> debian owns
<Tonho> debian owns
<SCanztz> dogpigeoncow@Glenn-Laptop:~$ mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy targe-dir
<SCanztz> mount: only root can do that
<SCanztz> dogpigeoncow@Glenn-Laptop:~$ mkdir
<SCanztz> mkdir: missing operand
<Spec> Tonho: ....
<distant_voice> Spec: what do I have to edit in the script? It is: simply the command I showed you
<SCanztz> WHATS THAT MEAN
<ernz> crdlb: Unknown
<kharloss> Spec i don`t use any grafical interface
<SCanztz> how do i fix that
<Spec> distant_voice: it is?
<kharloss> just server
<_snajper_> SCantz: put "sudo" before mount
<ernst> _snajper_ in order to share the music from rhythmbox from one ubu sys to the other, i need to make sure i open 3689 TCP on the source system
<atomiku> okay, so im having a little trouble setting up iptables/internet sharing. So far I have done: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" and "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE". No luck so far. eth1 = internet, eth0 = internal network. Any ideas?
<Sunrose> SCanztz: you need to tell it wtf dir to make.
<atomiku> I remember last time I tried this it didnt work because the iptables masquerading entry wasnt in the right place in the "chain".
<Spec> distant_voice: are you sure the quake didn't run?
<Tonho> ubuntu == n00b?
<Spec> distant_voice: wait, can you paste the full contents of the script
<distant_voice> Spec: sound doesn't work, that's what it's for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> /ignore Tonho *
<crdlb> ernz, in totem, help->about
<Spec> maybe quake is starting before teh sound server?
<Sunrose> SCanztz: and also be root to mount.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<distant_voice> Spec: sure: echo "/usr/local/games/joequake/joequake-gl.glx 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<SCanztz> mount: mount point targe-dir does not exist
<sun_> the system clock loses a few minutes every week is there a way to fix this without inet connection?
<Spec> distant_voice: oh, you don't want the echo
<cafuego_> atomiku: sysctl -w net.ipv4.config.ip_forward=1
<sun_> how to eliminate pw on sudo?
<ernz> SCanztz >> First error is because you didn't write "sudo" before the commands. Second error is because the mkdir mist be used like this>> sudo mkdir /media/somefolder
<mr_hus> hey, i just installed php5 on my ubuntu box... and also the cli package... but when i try to connect to the database with mysql_connect(), it says that the function is not defined and stuff... is there some configuration to do so that the php commandline has access to mysql???
<atomiku> cafuego: one second#
<_snajper_> atomiku: i use those two lines - iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE
<_snajper_> iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/24 -d 0/0
<Spec> distant_voice: or is echo what you need to do?
<ernz> crdlb: Using xine-lib
<atomiku> root@atomiku:/home/atomiku/Desktop/LULZ2# sysctl -w net.ipv4.config.ip_forward=1
<atomiku> error: "net.ipv4.config.ip_forward" is an unknown key
<q_> thanks for nothing :(
<Gaz_> how do i delete the old packages that synaptic has downloaded?
<crdlb> ernz, that explains why gstreamer-properties does'nt work
<_snajper_> atomiku: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<prodigel> scanztz: first create the directory, then find out your partition name then run mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy target-dir
<distant_voice> Spec: hmm, I have no idea. but if I run that command as superuser from the console quake sound runs fine
<ataq_> Hey does anybody know anything about NVCLOCK?
<Spec> distant_voice: sorry, yeah, you're right
<ernz> crdlb: Oh. How can I fix that then? :)
<atomiku> _snajper_: done. lemme check if the other computer has net yet.
<soundray> sun_: adjtimex can correct for systematic drift
<distant_voice> Spec: how do I exit vim?
<soundray> !adjtimex | sun_
<ubotu> sun_: adjtimex: Utility to display or set the kernel time variables. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Spec> distant_voice: ok, do me a favour and pastebin: ls /etc/rc2.d/
<Gaz_> !synaptic >Gaz_
<Spec> distant_voice: press escape key, then do :q!  (this will quit w/o saving)
<crdlb> ernz, look in the totem preferences
<SCanztz> how do i create the directory
<_snajper_> SCantz: sudo mkdir /mnt/fat
<nexous> How do I remove Conky?
<Spec> distant_voice: the only thing i can think of, is the sound server is starting after your script is being called, so if you could pastebin that directory listing i can confirm that
<soundray> sun_: eliminating sudo passwords is not recommended, but there is a way to make sudo a bit friendlier:
<ernz> crdlb: Nothing in preferences along the lines of xine/gstreamer
<distant_voice> :Spec: this?: README      S10powernowd.early  S19cupsys  S20festival      S20nvidia-kernel  S25bluetooth  S90binfmt-support  S99rc.local
<distant_voice> S01apport   S10sysklogd         S19hplip   S20firestarter   S20powernowd      S89anacron    S91apache2         S99rmnologin
<distant_voice> S05vbesave  S11klogd            S20apmd    S20hotkey-setup  S20quakesound     S89atd        S98usplash         S99stop-readahead
<distant_voice> S10acpid    S13gdm              S20dbus    S20makedev       S20rsync          S89cron       S99acpi-support
<Spec> errrr
<nexous> nevermind.
<Spec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kharloss> i need a script like http://www.aczoom.com/cms/blockhosts   but not so complicate   any ideea ?
<SCanztz> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/fat': Permission denied
<distant_voice> Spec: sry
<_snajper_> SCantz: did you put "sudo" command before mkdir?
<sun_> soundray didnt get what you were saying?
<soundray> sun_: 'sudo visudo' and replace tty_tickets with !tty_tickets. Your password now works across different terminal instances.
<arkanjul> How do you register your name on freenode?
<SCanztz> yes
<SCanztz> no
<soundray> !adjtimex > sun_
<SCanztz> :)
<ardchoille> !register | arkanjul
<ubotu> arkanjul: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<SCanztz> wat does sudo mean
<soundray> sun_: have a look at the program that ubotu sent you a private message about
<ernz> crdlb: Thanks for your help I will play with it a little more tomorrow. Cheers.
<soundray> sun_: or check out 'apt-cache show adjtimex'
<daviey> !sudo | SCanztz
<ubotu> SCanztz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_snajper_> SCanztz: then just "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdaX /mnt/fat/" replace X with FAT partition
<distant_voice> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7857/
<Spec> distant_voice: ok
<Spec> distant_voice: do this
<waffles> does anyone know how to run a program as root?
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d -f quakesound remove ; update-rc.d quakesound defaults 99
<soundray> waffles: 'sudo program'
<_snajper_> waffles: sudo <command>
<ardchoille> waffles: If it's a gui app: gksudo appname
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some help with oowriter (Open Office writer)? Can font work use any font like ms office word art, and is it possible to use clip art from office.microsoft.com?
<SCanztz> so would i write : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy /mnt/fat
<Spec> distant_voice: the S99 tells i, basically, to start it last
<soundray> waffles: sudo will ask for your user password
<sun_> does anyone know what happened to the ion titlebar and menu fonts in the edgy upgrade?
<sun_> they arent working
<SCanztz> so would i write : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy /mnt/fat
<crdlb> pianoboy3333, OOo can use any ttf font, but no office clipart
<soundray> sun_: were you able to use my answers to your other questions?
<waffles> yeah, its running QTParted now...
<pianoboy3333> crdlb: why can't it use the office clip art? it just can't read the format?
<sun_> soundray yes i will check it when i get home to my isolated machine thanks very much
<eugman> What do I need to do to be setup to do some very basic c programming?
<distant_voice> Spec: done, I'll reboot now?
<Spec> distant_voice: good luck :)
<Spec> distant_voice: wait
<distant_voice> Spec: I'm here
<crdlb> pianoboy3333, it actually can read the format (.wmf) but there is no way to make it search the online gallery
<atomiku> thanks for the internet sharing help guys, it only took me 3 commands and 15 minutes :D I remember last time it took me a full day LOL
<Spec> distant_voice: let's confirm it's actually running, open up the script for editing (gedit or whatever)
<pianoboy3333> crdlb: oh, oh, but if I download the files and import them, I'm good?
<SCanztz> so would i write : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdxy /mnt/fat
<_snajper_> atomiku: it works now?
<SCanztz> it doesnt work
<soundray> sun_: always best to reply to responses -- otherwise people may think you just ask questions for fun and ignore the answers
<crdlb> pianoboy3333, last time I tried I could only save the gif previews w/o MSword
<SCanztz> wat do i type then
<mmaheu> ==> eugman Try a tutorial using gcc and a text editor of our choice
<Spec> distant_voice: and at the bottom put: echo `whoami` yarrr >> /var/log/messages
<atomiku> _snajper_: Yup :) That echo ipv4 thing finished the whole process off :D
<_snajper_> SCanztz: replace hdxy with your partition
<colmore> hey guys, let's say I wanted to do a dist-upgrade, and in doing so wanted to remove all packages but the base system.  words of wisdom?
<Spec> distant_voice: those are backticks around whoami
<atomiku> _snajper_: thanks dude
<_snajper_> atomiku: great! :-)
<Spec> distant_voice: that way we can check logs after you boot and see if that echo ran, if it does, that means the first one ran as well
<_snajper_> SCanztz: how many hard drives have you got? what does df show?
<distant_voice> Spec: done, yeah I get what we do. It's just that I don't know the commands. Thanks a lot, I'll reboot now.
<Spec> distant_voice: good luck
<SCanztz>  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fat ------- is that correct?
<mmaheu> Some great tutorials on C and other Linux stuff http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/unix.html
<Mach3> Need help sorting out a  2-disk dual boot problem.  I added a windows entry to menu.lst using the harddrive mapping method.  Then i set my BIOS's boot priority to boot from the linux drive.  Windows boots fine.  However, unless I unplug the windows drives, Ubuntu fails to boot.  I get an error along the lines of /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off.  Complete info here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7858/
<soundray> colmore: what do you consider to be the "base system"? The gnome desktop and apps that ubuntu installs by default? Or the Section: base packages?
<eugman> mmaheu, are you speking to me?
<_snajper_> SCanztz: no, you must use your hard drive device and partition e.g. /dev/hda1
<eugman> er, speaking
<ST47> I have a computer that I want to install ubuntu 6.10, hit install, and it suddenly freezes and the  display goes wacko. it has GeForce 6200, \
<_snajper_> SCanztz: use the "df" command to check which hard drives you have
<colmore> soundray, default installation, sorry, my bad for not being more clear
<Chamuco> how can i map extended keys on a keyboard? tried xev but there are 5 keys that won cause a scancode
<mmaheu> eugman : yes
<_snajper_> SCanztz: what does "df" display?
<Slart> _snajper_: Disk Free space.. use df -h for human readable variants
<arkanju1> how do you save a channel in GAIM - so you dont have to rejoin every time?
<SCanztz> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<eugman> mmaheu, thanks. Also it's very helpful if you include the username when addresing a person. My irc client marks that in a different color and tells me when it happens.
<SCanztz> /dev/hda4             10499472   1980152   7985964  20% /
<SCanztz> varrun                  249972        80    249892   1% /var/run
<SCanztz> varlock                 249972         4    249968   1% /var/lock
<SCanztz> udev                    249972       128    249844   1% /dev
<SCanztz> devshm                  249972         0    249972   0% /dev/shm
<SCanztz> lrm                     249972     18856    231116   8% /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile
<eugman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SCanztz> nothing bout the other HDAs
<Slart> _snajper_: sorry =).. I should not do irc when tired. .=)
<mmaheu> eugman: Yeah sorry
<_snajper_> SCanztz: now use "fdisk -l /dev/hda" to see a list of partitions
<eugman> Scanztz, read ubotu's post about pastebin.
<Spec> luck?
<SCanztz> Cannot open /dev/hda
<_snajper_> SCanztz: then "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<distant_voice> Spec: sigh... didn't work
<SCanztz> ok
<distant_voice> Spec: where do I check the protocols?
<Spec> distant_voice: is it in /var/log/messages? (the yarrr)
<Spec> distant_voice: protocols?
<distant_voice> Spec: the message I mean, mom
<soundray> colmore: I don't have a full answer for you, but you can get a list of installed packages with 'dpkg --get-selections | grep install' and a list of dependencies of a package (e.g. ubuntu-desktop) with 'apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop'
<_snajper_> SCanztz: now you will see the list of partitions and under System which Filesystem they contain
<Spec> distant_voice: cat /var/log/messages | grep yarr
<SCanztz> i am seeing them
<SCanztz> which 1 do i use
<tunganet> hey what do i type to check if my graphics card is installed properly?
<Spec> distant_voice: does that say "root yarrr"?
<_snajper_> SCanztz: which one do you need?
<corevette> !ubotu corevette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corevette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SCanztz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7861/
<corevette> !corevette ubotu
<ernst> Argh, why doesn't music sharing work with rhytmbox?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corevette ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distant_voice> Spec: nah
<distant_voice> Spec: damn
<leitao> is there a way to get .config from the default ubuntu 6.10 kernel?
<Spec> distant_voice: so it's not showing up in messages?
<SCanztz> i want to get stuff from windows
<Spec> distant_voice: ohhh, crap, sorry
<SCanztz> the NTFS?
<corevette> how do you get ubotu to tell the person.....like...if i wanted ubotu to talk to corevette
<Spec> distant_voice: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/scriptname
<corevette> !ubotu | corevette
<_snajper_> SCanztz: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/fat/"
<soundray> leitao: yes, it's in /boot/
<corevette> !corevette|ATI
<Spec> distant_voice: sorry, that command makes it executable, before it wasn't executable :-/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about corevette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spec> distant_voice: at the top of the file, you should add: #!/bin/sh
<corevette> !ATI|corevette
<leitao> soundray : let me see.
<_snajper_> SCanztz: "sudo ls /mnt/fat" will now list files on FAT partition
<ernst> I can't find any documentation on sharing Rhythmbox music with the built in DAAP feature.... It wont work... ='(
<tunganet> what do i type to see if my graphics card are installed correctly?
<corevette> tunganet, fglrxinfo
<Spec> tunganet: does it work?
<tunganet> let me try
<leitao> soundray : there is no /boot/.config* in my ubuntu
<corevette> tunganet, what is the first line of the output
<distant_voice> Spec: rebooting...
<waffles> hey, how t he hell do I log in as root?
<soundray> leitao: look again, and leave out the leading .
<SCanztz> will it not work if im updating everything?
<_snajper_> waffles: you can't
<bruenig> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<leitao> soundray : it is there. :-) Thanks
<colmore> thanks, soundray, i'll poke around, i've got backups and home is a partition of its own, and this isn't my main system, so i'm not tooo worried about doing anything stupid
<waffles> well thats not useful
<SCanztz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7862/
<tunganet> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<atomiku> What decent torrent client would you recommend? One with the speed of utorrent and uses hardly any system resources
<crdlb> waffles, sudo passwd
<sun_> i have a thumbdrive and an external drive , both usb, when i connect them in different orders they get different devicenames in /dev/sd{b,c,d,..}1 so i cant just say 'mount /media/usbdrive' i have to goto dmesg and figure it out and then 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdrive' for example; anyway to do this better?
<corevette> tunganet, what maker do you have for video card
<tunganet> nvidia
<corevette> !nvidia|corevette
<soundray> crdlb: do not recommend sudo passwd please (waffles)
<tunganet> !nvidia|corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> soundray, if he wants to do it, why not?
<soundray> waffles: to get a root shell, use 'sudo -i'
<SCanztz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7862/
<Flannel> crdlb: He most likely doesn't want to do it.  He just doesn't know the alternatives
<_snajper_> atomiku: bittornado
<soundray> crdlb: because his security is ultimately our security, too (thinking of botnets)
<corevette> sorry tunganet, i have ATI...wish i could help
<atomiku> _snajper_: k ill check it out
<tunganet> hmm okay =\
<soundray> waffles: to reliably get a reply here, drop the swearwords.
<Bill> hey there
<Bill> how do i play wmv formats?
<soundray> !restricted | Bill
<atomiku> lol, wmv.
<ubotu> Bill: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SCanztz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7862/
<atomiku> BIll: I recommend a WMV to MP3 converter :o
<atomiku> no wait
<atomiku> even better
<atomiku> WMV to OGG
<Spec> or just rm *.wmv
<finalbeta_> I wouldn't recommend converting at all.
<zhengfish> wmv means windows media ????
<_snajper_> SCanztz: "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/fat/"
<atomiku> lol Spec
<atomiku> good one
<SpudDogg> Is there a rythmbox update by any chance?
<Spec> distant_voice: luck?
<soundray> atomiku: wmv is a video format, and ogg is a container format. Did you mean Theora?
<atomiku> soundray: Oh yeah
<amdmaster> Hello
<distant_voice> Spec: still doesn't work, but cat /var/log/messages | grep yarr gives me : root yarrr
<distant_voice> root yarrr (two times)
<atomiku> yarr!
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<Spec> distant_voice: so the script is being run
<amdmaster> Can someone answer a question....
<tunganet> okay, my video card works, but its rendering is slow.. can anyone help?
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sunrose> no questions allowed amdmaster
<amdmaster> thanks
<corevette> !ask|amdmaster
<ubotu> amdmaster: please see above
<distant_voice> Spec: you sure that it runs as superuser?
<Spec> distant_voice: yeap, the `whoami` proves it was root
<distant_voice> Spec: ah nice
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<Spec> distant_voice: i don't know why it's not working :-/
<skirk> tunganet, maybe u havent install video drivers?
<Cosine> good evening guys
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cosine> I have a question about permissions on my ftp server
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tunganet> i have
<Cosine> ok, sorry
<tunganet> it runs warcraft
<Spec> Cosine: take the derivative of yourself
<_snajper_> Cosine: which ftp server, what permissions
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<amdmaster> I tried to When I try to run the LIve CD of Ubuntu,  I get a Garbled display.   How doI go about fixing this.  Note: I have a GEforce 7800.  How do I correct this?
<skirk> tunganet, rendering is slow on game or on desktop?
<Bill> !ubotu restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<distant_voice> Spec: when I run the command from the console now it doesn't work anymore... is that to be expected?
<waffles> so I'm trying to mount an NTFS hda1 and "mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<waffles> "
<waffles> yet I don't see it in my browser, whats up?
<goetiaoccultus> hey is there flash software for linux to create flash templates?
<Mumbles> how do i set what graphics card i want to use?
<Spec> distant_voice: it doesn't work with sound now?
<Cosine> I have Gproftpd setup with firestarter firewall..i can log into the server and see the default folder but when I try to go into it, it says permission denied...what do I need to do?
<tunganet> ON GAME
<tunganet> on game, sorry about caps
<skirk> k
<DemisM> ok say i installed blah-package i removed it but I would like to remove the others it also installed is there anyway I can do this?
<tunganet> or maybe the resolution aint right..
<distant_voice> Spec: exactly :(
<_snajper_> Cosine: set the folder rights, depending on your username / group
<soundray> !deborphan > DemisM, read the private msg from ubotu please
<amdmaster> I seem to have the problem of Garbled display with other versions of linux
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<amdmaster> I think I am doing something simple
<skirk> tunganet, or driver dont permission make good render, remember you havent Dx9.0c on Linux :)
<goetiaoccultus> hey is there flash software for linux to create flash templates?
<Cosine> click on the folder and set something there?
<soundray> !repeat | goetiaoccultus
<ubotu> goetiaoccultus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<distant_voice> Spec: argh, this is a mess, lets remove the script from that startup-file and see if I can go back
<Spec> distant_voice: i would suggest: update-rc.d -f remove myscript
<_snajper_> Cosine: yes, what rights are currently there?
<Spec> distant_voice: that'll remove the script from being run on startup
<goetiaoccultus> i didnt repeat is quickly
<Cosine> let me check, ok
<tunganet> oh..
<goetiaoccultus> ! respect | soundray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tunganet> so i cant do anything about it right?
<goetiaoccultus> figures someone update the bot
<soundray> goetiaoccultus: under 3 minutes is too little.
<skirk> tunganet, try to install to another reposity your video drivers
<goetiaoccultus> u timed it?
<distant_voice> Spec: is there a typo in here? update-rc.d -f remove myscript
<corevette> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<Cosine> permissions are  create and delete only on all
<Spec> distant_voice: sudo update-rc.d -f remove myscript
<Spec> distant_voice: where 'myscript' is your scripts name
<soundray> goetiaoccultus: I have timestamps in my IRC client
<tunganet> how do i do that =\
<tunganet> i used envy and it installed for me
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<corevette> !translucency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<distant_voice> Spec: that gives me: sudo update-rc.d -f remove quakesound
<distant_voice> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist
<Cosine> _snajper_: permissions are create and delete only in that folder
<goetiaoccultus> soundray: great im betting everyone has that ability
<Spec> distant_voice: sorry, i'm dyslexic
<amdmaster> Can someone---> PM! the answer on the garbled display I get on install and using the Live CD thanks..
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d -f quakesound remove
<linuxnewbie756> someway i can make terminal startup fullscreen?
<SCanztz> snajper: u there?
<soundray> goetiaoccultus: what exactly did you want me to know about "respect"?
<goetiaoccultus> soundray: just leave it alone
<skirk> tunganet, d u have nVidia?
<tunganet> yeah
<distant_voice> Spec:  thx, I'll reboot a last time and see if I can return to the past
<tunganet> nvidia 5200
<tunganet> fx5200
<Cosine> do I need to login as root and change the properties?
<skirk> mmm
<skirk> strange
<skirk> look on trevino's blog
<skirk> nVidia repo..
<_snajper_> Cosine: yes, the ftp user needs read rights
<Cosine> ok, Ill try that and get back
<atarinox> is there a program which will show me available wireless networks, signal strength, and allow me to connect to them?
<tunganet> trevino's blog..
<Cosine> thanks buddy for you help
<SCanztz> it says that i must specify the filesystem type
<skirk> tunganet, search on google: "trevino blog"
<SCanztz> and i typed dmesg and i got:  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda2.
<tunganet> yeah i am on it
<tunganet> reading =\
<skirk> oky ^^
<tunganet> what do i dl?
<skirk> what?
<tunganet> what do i download?
<Ber> Hy, I have problems loading a module at startup
<_snajper_> SCanztz: "sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/hda2 /mnt/fat/"
<skirk> u dont download...u should copy the line of nVidia repo and paste on your's repo
<tonyyarusso> atarinox: network manager
<adrigen> anyone: I installed Enlightenment windowmangager... then decided it looks like too much work. Now I want to as (sheepishly) for instruction to switch the gnome window manager back on. Can anyone help?
<SCanztz> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<SCanztz>        missing codepage or other error
<SCanztz>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<SCanztz>        dmesg | tail  or so
<SCanztz> sorry, forgot the pastbine
<adrigen> k
<soundray> adrigen: do you still get gdm (the login manager) when you restart X?
<happytron> hi, is it possible to attach the stdin/stdout/stderr of a running process to the current shell, as if it had been executed from the current shell?
<amdmaster> Anyone know any helpfull links to help me get ubuntu linux up and running.  I don't want to run back to windowsXp.
<_snajper_> SCanztz: for some reason Linux does not recognize your FAT partition
<atomiku> How do I install bittornado? sudo apt-get install bittornado installed it, but I see it no where
<_snajper_> atomiku: now just use lynx to open a .torrent file
<soundray> amdmaster: have you tried Safe Graphics mode?
<SpudDogg> amdmaster:  You should start with www.ubuntuguide.org
<amdmaster> yeah... get the garbled screen error
<tunganet> meh, whatever i'll leave it at that
<tunganet> =[
<soundray> atomiku: 'dpkg -L bittornado' for a package listing
<SCanztz> so wat must i do?
<skirk> sbeng...
<_snajper_> atomiku: like "lynx http://www.mininova.org/get/598250"
<atomiku> soundray: ill try that
<atomiku> _snajper_: oh
<atomiku> THATS how you do it? lynx? lol k
<bruenig> atomiku, it should be accessible in applications>network>bittornado
<amdmaster> Am I missing a driver or something???
<atomiku> ahh
<atomiku> one minute then
<Skrot> Can I enable non-system wide readable home directories in ubuntu (so that other users can't acces other users home dirs)?
<amdmaster> Don't understand why linux can't be bundles with all the stuff
<adrigen> soundray: as in does it ask me to log in? no... but it never did.
<bruenig> amdmaster, copyright
<soundray> adrigen: are you on ubuntu at all?
<atomiku> so bittornado has no GUI then?
<Ryanmt> hey guys, does anybody know of a page about the recovery mode of ubuntu?
<Ryanmt> ive got a problem, only have ssh on a server, and the /etc/passwd file is stuffed
<_snajper_> atomiku: bittornado-gui
<distant_voice> Spec: If I'm annoying just tell me to go away, but I think I know what went wrong
<Ryanmt> in recovery mode it saves, i reboot and its back to how it was before??
<amdmaster> So do I need to install the Nvidia driver or something
<SCanztz> snajper - wat must i do?
<distant_voice> Spec: the script was flawed, it didn't work from the console either
<amdmaster> Im guessing I would have to do this in the console
<nemik> so my nautilus i guess sucks and crashes very often. i mean it is running but there is nothing on the desktop and none of the folders from menu can be opened
<Jakob_the_Liar> any one know how to get xmms-alarm working?
<linuxnewbie756> Does anyone know how to make terminal start fullscreen? You can click F11 to make it fullscreen, is there something I can add to the shortcut to make me "type" F11?
<_snajper_> Ryanmt: what is the content of passwd file?
<distant_voice> Spec: can you tell me the command I need to update that file, I'll jot them down and do it on my own from now on.
<Spec> distant_voice: well, from console you'd have to run it like: sudo ./quakesound
<atomiku> _snajper_: i tried apt-getting bottornado-gui but it told me something about it not being a candidate or something
<skirk> tunganet,
<skirk> # ATi & nVidia drivers Ubuntu packages
<soundray> amdmaster: you can try the alternate CD -- it has a text mode installer
<skirk> # GPG key: http://albertomilone.com/drivers/tseliot.asc
<skirk> #deb http://albertomilone.com/drivers/unstable/edgy/32bit binary/
<skirk> deb http://albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit binary/
<skirk> ## Latest Nvidia drivers in restricted modules packages
<skirk> #deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<skirk> #deb-src http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<atomiku> !paste | skirk
<ubotu> skirk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RichiH> skirk: /flushq
<skirk> yes sorry
<Jakob_the_Liar> i need an alarm application
<atomiku> its alright :P
<distant_voice> Spec: I changed the script to: #!/bin/sh
<distant_voice> cd /usr/local/games/joequake/
<distant_voice> echo "joequake-gl.glx 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<distant_voice> cd
<distant_voice> echo `whoami` yarrr >> /var/log/messages
<RichiH> that will clear your send buffer on most clients
<adrigen> soundray: I dont really know where to draw the line between a dist and a window manager...  I can get the ubuntu interface up by running "exec gnome-session"
<foormea> hey
<nemik> how can i restart nautilus completely or something? it keeps being opened but not doing anything?
<Spec> distant_voice: oki
<distant_voice> Spec:  that gonna work?
<Amaranth> nemik: killall nautilus
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d quakesound defaults 99
<Amaranth> it'll restart itself
<Spec> distant_voice: i hope so :)
<sonicdevo> anyone here had success installing drivers for an onboard Marvell LAN?
<Spec> yes
<nemik> amaranth: it just starts right back up and does nothing again; the only way i got it to work again was reboot and that sucks
<adrigen> soundray: but while im runnning e, i cant see any of the files which are regularly on my desktop
<amdmaster> ok will give that a shot.   Thanks for the assitance.. Hopefully I wont run back to windows yet.
<Spec> sonicdevo: yesa
<_snajper_> sonicdevo: yes
<Ryanmt> hey guys, does anybody know of a page about the recovery mode of ubuntu? Im trying to rewrite /etc/passwd but its overwriting it each time
<Spec> sonicdevo: some marvell cards die under heavy strain
<SCanztz> snajper - wat must i do/?
<Spec> sonicdevo: be sure to update to the latest kernel
<distant_voice> Spec: just in case, how do I remove again?
<soundray> adrigen: how do you start X when you boot?
<sonicdevo> did you guys use the sk98lin drivers?
<Spec> distant_voice: update-rc.d -f quakesound remove
<Spec> sonicdevo: no
<Spec> sonicdevo: you should use the "other" one
<adrigen> soundray: sorry but what is X?
<soundray> Ryanmt: are you sure the recovery mode uses the same root partition
<Spec> !marvell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marvell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnewbie756> How can I make terminal start fullscreen?
<idn> > hi i was wondering if someone could help me point where im going wrong, im
<idn>    trying to set up anjuta to start hacking on my school project, im
<idn>    developing a gnome app. I need the dbus bindings so I include '#include
<idn>    <dbus/dbus.h>' but i get a warning saying there is no such file or
<idn>    directory. I have install the dbus-dev package so i cant seem to figure
<idn>    out what is wrong
<Spec> sonicdevo: hmm, do you know the other modules name?
<honkytonk> so... I did an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and now now my network setup is hosed.  The interface comes up, I get a DHCP response - everything is great.  The first time I try to send traffic over the interface after that, I get "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"
<amdmaster> One more question.  Is Ubuntu 32 bit or 64 Bit??
<distant_voice> Spec: this is like sitting on your lap, thanks a lot, I won't bother you anymore, good night! <3
<soundray> adrigen: the GUI server that controls your graphics card -- the layer under the window manager.
<amdmaster> the 6.10 version
<SCanztz> snajper - wat do i do
<Spec> distant_voice: don't worry about it, i'm at work :)
<sonicdevo> i know what the chipset is called... are you talking about a software module?
<atomiku> atomiku@atomiku:~/Desktop$ lynx
<atomiku> bash: lynx: command not found
<distant_voice> Spec: lol, bye
<foormea> i'm trying to add a `tty` to the title of my gnome-terminal, but it doesn't add the thing in the title but before the prompt... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7865/
<atomiku> _snajper_: I dont think bittornado has installed correctly.
<Spec> sonicdevo: yeah
<soundray> adrigen: have you got the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<Spec> sonicdevo: let me think...i think it's sky2 or something like that
<Spec> sonicdevo: yeah, try using the sky2 driver
<sonicdevo> hrm....nope... i didn't know that there was another one... saw a post on ubuntu forums that said he compiled a custom kernel (2.6.19 i think) and that worked for him
<bruenig> Atom-, sudo apt-get install lynx
<Stormbind> hello everyone
<atomiku> bruenig: lynx == bittornado?
<bruenig> atomiku, ^
<Stormbind> can someone please help me get java working on firefox?
<bruenig> atomiku, no
<linuxnewbie756> andmaster, you can download 32 or 64 bit.
<Spec> sonicdevo: we're talking about a marvell yukon card?
<atomiku> ..
<jexdawg> how do i configure my extra mouse buttons in ubuntu? is there an app i need to download? currently, they do nothing. help?
<atomiku> what is lynx
<SCanztz> snajper: wat must i do?
<bruenig> atomiku, lynx is a text browser
<_snajper_> sonicdevo: i used sk98lin
<sonicdevo> no, and onboard lan controller
<atomiku> why do i want a text browser :O
<Spec> the marvell yukon is onboard afaik
<bruenig> atomiku, I don't know
<atomiku> i want a good bittorrent client :o
<linuxnewbie756> atomiku, linux is an alternative OS to windows or Mac OSX
<Spec> it was on a laptop
<bruenig> atomiku, utorrent through wine
<_snajper_> sonicdevo: it is detected as  eth0: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<adrigen> soundray: yes. I installed E by choosing the package in package-manager
<dkbg> how can I write a script which I can add to the session startup, which first runs "beryl-manager --no-force-window-manager" and then "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl &"
<atomiku> bruenig: I tried, it worked poorlu
<atomiku> *poorly
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, lynx not linux
<sonicdevo> mine's the 88E8056
<linuxnewbie756> atomiku, it's features include, most distros are free, it is virus free, spyware free,
<atomiku> didnt really work
<Spec> sonicdevo: i would try the sky2 driver :)
<arkanjul> is it easier to get Beryl working on 6.06 6.10 or 7.04?
<atomiku> linuxnewbie756: thanks, but no thanks.
<atomiku> Anyway
<linuxnewbie756> bruenig, oh, ok.
<dkbg> anyone?
<sonicdevo> Spec, does that require a kernel recompile?
<bruenig> atomiku, it works awesome, but anyways, the second best I would say is ktorrent
<atomiku> Ill just reask my question :) What decent bittorrent client can you recommend to me? one thats fast and doesnt use too much system resources.
<rmathews_> was reconnected
<soundray> adrigen: when you boot your computer, what's the first thing you get to type into? (It should normally be a login screen)
<rmathews_> hi, I just installed edgy and firefox doesn't work.  running `/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin' gives an error "error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<mooey> atomiku, gnome bittorrent
<rmathews_> any suggestions on how to get it fixed?  I tried `apt-get remove firefox' and then `apt-get install firefox'
<atomiku> (ill take a look at ktorrent thouhg, keep suggesting)
<amdmaster> Will the 64Bit Version of Linux run on an Intel Base System"???
<crdlb> atomiku, I like rtorrent
<Spec> sonicdevo: let's check, do this: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "sky2"
<superkirbyartist> Hi I am using Ubuntu 6.10 1.8ghz 256mb ram and when I open Openoffice.org it is rediculously slow.
<atomiku> ill have a look at rtorrent as well
<bruenig> atomiku, rtorrent is command line just a heads up
<distant_voice> Spec: just so you know you rock: it works now! have my children, kthxbye :)
<superkirbyartist> It needs to close gaim and beryl and it is still ridiculously slow.
<crdlb> atomiku, it is command line only but it is extremely fast
<superkirbyartist> What chould I do?
<atomiku> hmm
<bobby83> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ibook g3 and sadly am having trouble burning the iso on my pc and having it boot up on my mac. Is there anyone that could help me with that?
<Spec> distant_voice: great! :)
<atomiku> Maybe it'll do
<tenco> how can i find out which process access a hdd? i have a nat-box and the hdd always keeps spinning, though i set spindown for 2min
<atomiku> Resume downloads?
<bruenig> I just made a howto for the latest rtorrent
<Ryanmt> How can i create a new user with root in recovery mode? my /etc/passwd file is damaged, i cant login
<Spec> tenco: you can do
<bruenig> since the repo has .5.3
<Spec> tenco: lsof |grep -i hdd
<atomiku> E: Couldn't find package rtorrent
<soundray> Ryanmt: you haven't answered my question above
<adrigen> soundray: I must have disabled the login screen a while ago becuase i never had that even when I did have the ubuntu-desck top showing. now I just see the enlightenment desktop
<sonicdevo> hmm... didn't return a result or an error
<Joe_CoT> hey, does anyone have experience with mergedfb? I can't get my second green to show anything but green
<bruenig> !info rtorrent
<_snajper_> sonicdevo: i used sk98lin, because it stopped responding with the other driver when there was a lot of network traffic
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Spec> tenco: lsof shows all the programs accessing a file
<bruenig> atomiku, enable your universe
<Spec> sonicdevo: try find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ |grep -i sky2
<crdlb> atomiku, you can set rtorrent up so that it will monitor a folder and automatically start downloading torrents placed in the folder
<bobby83> Help-Anyone able to help me with a g3 ibook install?
<crdlb> that's my favorite feature
<atomiku> crdlb: nice
<metres> Hi all I have an error mounting squashfs liveCD image..: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7866/ any idea ?
<Spec> _snajper_: that happens, that problem went away for me when i upgraded kernel
<sonicdevo> ok, it returned: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko
<tenco> Spec: no. hdd = hard disk drive
<bruenig> atomiku, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<soundray> adrigen: can you do a 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults', then close all applications and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<foormea> re
<rmathews_> running `/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin' gives an error "error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so" ... how can I fix this?
<bruenig> crdlb, so does utorrent
<Spec> tenco: i know....and it's mounted where?
<Jakob_the_Liar> does xmms-alarm work?
<tenco> Spec: i dont know which file is being accessed
<bruenig> rmathews_, you are supposed to run /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<tenco> Spec: /
<atomiku> bruenig: thankw
<Spec> tenco: oh, well, if it's / that'll be useless ;)
<Ryanmt> How can i create a new user with root in recovery mode? my /etc/passwd file is damaged, i cant login! :(
<Joe_CoT> does anyone have experience with mergedfb? I can't get my second green to show anything but green
<soundray> Ryanmt: are you ignoring me?
<PiNE> hi. i am trying to get a dual monitor setup but i can't get the other monitor recognized.  here is my xorg.conf, please look at it and let me know where i have gone wrong. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7867/
<rmathews_> bruenig: that doesn't run.  dies without any output.
<bruenig> rmathews_, does it exist
<sonicdevo> I've tried installing the sk98lin driver, but i've gotten stuck in the middle of it... i think it wants me to recompile the kernel, and i'm too much of a noob to do that
<rmathews_> bruenig: yes
<bob0908> is there a good introductory tutorial for using apt-get?
<_snajper_> Ryanmt: echo "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash" > /etc/passwd
<rmathews_> bruenig: I've even "removed" and "installed" it
<iamtheric> how do i install tremulous on a 64 bit system?
<bruenig> rmathews_, that sounds like a problem
<Spec> sonicdevo: did you try my second find command?
<bob0908> I don't see anything on the ubuntu docs page that shows how to search for packages
<sonicdevo> yea, it returned: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko
<honkytonk> this channel is insane.
<linuxnewbie756> Does anyone know how to make terminall start fullscreen?
<_snajper_> sonicdevo: which kernel do you have?
<soundray> !software > bob0908, please read the pm from ubotu
<atomiku> honkytonk: no you
<linuxnewbie756> or any program start fullscreen for that matter?
<Spec> linuxnewbie756: i believe that depends on the window manager?
<Jakob_the_Liar> i need an alarm program
<bruenig> linuxnewbie756, ctrl + alt + f1
<sonicdevo> _snapjer_: 2.6.17-11-generic
<linuxnewbie756> gnome
<atomiku> bruenig: what would happen if i pressed ctrl + alt + f1
<Spec> linuxnewbie756: in example, you could do that in icewm by editing some sort of .properties file if i'm remembering correctly
<atomiku> big explosion?
<crdlb> linuxnewbie756, look up devilspie, it is an addon for metacity
<bob0908> soundray: ty, but I don't see any pm
<bruenig> it makes your hard drive needle escape your case
<linuxnewbie756> I know how to make it fullscreen, but I just want my little icon on my toolbar to make it start fooscreen
<soundray> !software | bob0908
<ubotu> bob0908: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<Cypress1> Uff.. many people here :P
<atomiku> bruenig: uhhh... okay :)
<_rmathews> bruenig: hi, can you repeat that.  was disconnected.
<Cypress1> Someone here speaks spanish?
<honkytonk> atomiku: it switches you to a different virtual terminal.
<atomiku> platter based hard drives are so last 20 years ago okay
<atomiku> i bet flash harddrives are super fast
<honkytonk> atomiku: to get back to X, hit alt+f7
<yamen> hello can anybody help me with Knetworkmanager ?
<sonicdevo> Spec: it returned /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko
<atomiku> honkytonk: thanks
<bruenig> _rmathews, that seems like a problem is all I said, I might try installing the firefox from firefox in /opt and symlinking it to work
<Mach3> Need help sorting out a  2-disk dual boot problem.  I added a windows entry to menu.lst using the harddrive mapping method.  Then i set my BIOS's boot priority to boot from the linux drive.  Windows boots fine.  However, unless I unplug the windows drives, Ubuntu fails to boot.  I get an error along the lines of /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off.  Complete info here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7858/
<_snajper_> Cypress1: try #ubuntu-es
<Spec> sonicdevo: sudo modprobe sky2
<Ryanmt> When i edit the file /etc/passwd in recovery mode why do the changes vanish when i reboot. Help!!!! :(
<Cypress1> Thanks _snajper
<Cypress1> :D
<Cypress1> Cya people :D
<Spec> sonicdevo:then do: sudo ifconfig and see if your card is listed there
<bob0908> Is there a simple reason why this doesn't work?: apt-get install zip
<soundray> linuxnewbie756: add the --full-screen option in the launcher
<honkytonk> there is no way I can follow whats going on in here... this is really great, but also useless.
<PiNE> could some one help me set up nvidia twinview?
<bob0908> (I want the zip command)
<bruenig> !info zip
<adrigen> soundray: ok that time I got a ubuntu login...
<ubotu> zip: Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Spec> bob0908: in which way doesn't it work?
<bruenig> bob0908, you need to sudo apt-get install
<soundray> tonyyarusso: are you here?
<_snajper_> Ryanmt: you have to edit the correct file!
<sonicdevo> Spec: it didn't return a result or error
<[R] eaper> help. my screen doesn't support 800x600 mode :(
<_snajper_> Ryanmt: not the /etc/ directory on the cd-rom but the mounted one
<Vilhelms> When I run a game through cedega all the sounds of any other application stop working while the game is running, except for the sounds from the game. Is there a way to fix it? I noticed that if I try to click "Test" on gnome-sound-properties while the game is running I get the following error: http://paste.uni.cc/13357 Please help :(
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob0908> Spec: it says: Package zip is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Spec> sonicdevo: good
<Ryanmt> how do i get to the mounted one?
<TheManiacKY> I have two USB drives. If I plug 1 drive in I can use it. If I unmount the drive and then plug another drive in I can not use that drive until I reboot my computer. Is there any way I can tell ubuntu to rescan my computer for any usb drives that have been plugged in?
<Spec> sonicdevo: if you want to check, type: dmesg | tail
<bob0908> ... E: Package zip has no installation candidate
<_rmathews> bruenig: what about libmozjs.so? any way to fix that? apt-cache doesnt' know what it is
<bruenig> bob0908, edgy or dapper?
<Spec> !info zip
<soundray> adrigen: at the login screen, you should be able to select a standard gnome session, with metacity as the wm
<ubotu> zip: Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<bob0908> bruenig: I'm logged in as root
<Spec> bob0908: check your sources
<Spec> bob0908: apt-get update
<lisapc> when running Gparted, does it matter if you create 3 partions on one HDD as 3 primary partitions?  Or does 2 have to be "extended partitions"?
<adrigen> soundray: ok that time I got a ubuntu login...
<bob0908> bruenig: dapper
<adrigen> soundray: ubuntu uses metacity?
<Spec> lisapc: you can have up to 4 primary partitions
<bruenig> _rmathews, it is in /usr/lib/firefox/libmozjs.so
<_snajper_> lisapc: you can have max 4 primary partitions per drive
<soundray> adrigen: yes
<bruenig> !info zip dapper
<ubotu> zip: Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31-3 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Ryanmt> _snajper_ how do i mount the correct thing?
<linuxnewbie756> soundray, so that should look like "gnome-terminal --full-screen"
<bruenig> bob0908, do you have the main repository enabled
<soundray> linuxnewbie756: yes
<lisapc> Spec whats the diff between making them all primary partions, and making 2 of them extended partitions?
<_snajper_> Ryanmt: use "df", it is probably already mounted
<TheManiacKY> HELP PLEASE : I have two USB drives. If I plug 1 drive in I can use it. If I unmount the drive and then plug another drive in I can not use that drive until I reboot my computer. Is there any way I can tell ubuntu to rescan my computer for any usb drives that have been plugged in?
<Spec> lisapc: not too much, if you want more than four partitions you *have* to use an extended partition
<Ryanmt> _snajper_ can i pm you my df output
<lisapc> in other words, whats the diff between primary and extended partitions?
<bruenig> lisapc, you can have 4 primary partitions on a drive, an extended partition is a primary partition that allows you to have little subpartitions therefore allowing you to have over 4 partitions on the drive
<_rmathews> bruenig: yeah, even I have it all right.  not sure what the problem is then.
<linuxnewbie756> soundray, it didn't work so well, it opened with the title bar behind my top toolbar, and it wasn't fullscreen, can you try it and see if it works"
<lisapc> Spec ok thanks
<sonicdevo> Spec: it didn't find my card
<Spec> lisapc: if you only plan on having three partitions, might as well make them all primary
<soundray> linuxnewbie756: I have
<Spec> sonicdevo: dmesg told you that? :-/
<lisapc> bruenig ah got it. thanks
<linuxnewbie756> soundray, ?
<Spec> sonicdevo: or: sudo ifconfig -a
<sonicdevo> Spec: sudo ifconfig didn't list it
<lisapc> Spec ok.  ill make 3 primary partitions from my 120gig HD. ty
<Spec> sonicdevo: add a -a
<_snajper_> lisapc: extended partitions can contain many logical drives, primary partition contains one
<bob0908> bruenig: I'm not sure whether I have the main repository enabled
<bob0908> bruenig: I'm pretty new to apt-get
<bruenig> bob0908, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !pastebin
<lisapc> Spec I have MS Vista installed on the first partition.  I now have 2 free primary partitions.  Can I install Ubuntu on my second partition now?  And will Ubuntu create a swap file partitions on that second partition?  or will Ubuntu have to use my 3rg Primary partition as swap patition?
<sonicdevo> Spec: hrm, unsure now, it lists 3 interfaces: eth0, lo, and sit0 .... I'm using a USB Lan adapter on the machine atm
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> TheManiacKY: normally, ubuntu should mount the second drive just like it did the first. Can you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if any errors are logged while you plug the second drive in? Put them on the pastebin if they don't make sense.
<lisapc> _snajper_ ok ty
<linuxnewbie756> soundray, does it work on yours?
<_snajper_> lisapc: swap partition is a separate partition
<sonicdevo> Spec: so I believe that eth0 is the USB adapter
<Ryanmt> _snajper_ i have tmpfs, varrun,varlock,udev,devshm. Are any of them the right one?
<soundray> linuxnewbie756: yes
<Spec> sonicdevo: yeah, that's my guess too
<linuxnewbie756> soundray, any clue why it wouldn't work on mine?
<TheManiacKY> soundray: Pastebin?
<bob0908> bruenig: I don't have that file
<Spec> sonicdevo: can you pastebin: dmesg | tail
<adrigen> soundray: wow, Cheers!
<bob0908> bruenig: I have an /etc/apt/sources.list.d dir
<lisapc> _snajper_ so if I installed Ubuntu on my 2nd partition now, will Ubuntu create a forth partition for swap?
<bob0908> (with nothing in it)
<adrigen> soundray: gnome uses metacity?
<soundray> linuxnewbie756: no
<Spec> lisapc: ummm, swap needs it's own partition
<soccer5555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TChocbG_TTI
<sonicdevo> pastebin?
<soccer5555> holy crap
<bruenig> bob0908, well there's your problem, give me a sec, I will get one
<ardchoille> adrigen: Yes, gnome uses Metacity as its default window manager.
<Spec> lisapc: i would recommend making a fourth partition for swap, ~512 MB
<linuxnewbie756> adrigen, is that it? I am using gnome, so it shouldn't work?
<soundray> !pastebin | TheManiacKY
<ubotu> TheManiacKY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sonicdevo> Spec: pastebin?
<adrigen> soundray: thanks you so much
<Spec> !pastebin | sonicdevo
<ubotu> sonicdevo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> adrigen: pleasure
<lisapc> Spec its too late now.  I cant make another partition as I reinstalled Vista on first and it took me 2 hours to set up
<lisapc> Spec so I cannot install Ubuntu now?
<andre> has anyone video captured ubucon?
<Spec> lisapc: you can use ubuntu's installer to repartition your 2nd partition
<a5benwillis> Silly question: How can I copy a folder and all subfiles to another folder?
<tunganet> hi, what is the best program for listening to mp3?
<lisapc> Spec yes, but wont that destroy my first partition and MS wdinwos?
<_snajper_> huh, I'm chatting here and stocks are going down
<Spec> a5benwillis: cp -R folder /some/other/folder
<soundray> !cli | a5benwillis
<ubotu> a5benwillis: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kharloss> how secure is   http://www.chkrootkit.org/   ?
<Spec> lisapc: nope, it shouldn't unless you tell it to
<plex0r> is there a problem with ubuntu 6.10 and amd dual cores sudo keeps core dumping...?
<ardchoille> kharloss: chkrootkit is in the repos
<_snajper_> kharloss: it works
<sonicdevo> !pastebin | sonicdevo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7869/
<ubotu> sonicdevo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7869/: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lisapc> Spec I had Vista oinstalled on first partition and then used gparted livecd to create a 3rd partiton from 2nd partition, and then Vista wouldnt boot anymore
<TheManiacKY> soundray: Well. The tail appears to be mounting the drive as sdh instead of the previously used sdb. Thats what the tail showed me. So thats why I've not been able to find it.  Is there any way I can force it to use sdb every time?
<bruenig> bob0908, ok do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (or just gedit /etc/apt/sources.list if you are logged in as root) and copy and paste this in there and save it. Then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install zip       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7868/
<lisapc> Spec any ideas why?
<sonicdevo> !pastebin | sonicdevo
<Spec> lisapc: resizing ntfs breaks often
<Spec> lisapc: if you're not resizing the ntfs partition, it shouldn't break
<lisapc> Spec yeah :(  so I cant install Ubuntu without the rist of breaking first partition :(
<_snajper_> did anyone dist-upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 and had software raid?
<bruenig> you can now resize windows within windows without partition magic stuff
<soundray> TheManiacKY: you shouldn't, and it shouldn't matter what the device name is. Find out what the mount point is with 'mount | grep sdh'. Your files will be under the mountpoint.
<detuneyourradio> does anyone know what layout to use to change to dvorak on a generic keyboard?
<bob0908> bruenig: thanks a lot man
<sonicdevo> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7869/
<lisapc> is there a chance of installing Ubuntu on my 2nd partition without it breaking my first partition which contains my OS?
<soundray> _snajper_: ask in
<soundray> _snajper_: ask in #ubuntu+1 (oops)
<bruenig> lisapc, so long as you don't resize, the first partition is untouched and fine
<_snajper_> soundray: thanks!
<bruenig> resizing is risky especially with vista
<Ryanmt> How do mount a linux disk?
<Ryanmt> to read write
<Ryanmt> mount /dev/hda3?
<bruenig> Ryanmt, sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mount/point
<plex0r> why does sudo keep going corrupt?
<lisapc> bruenig yas, makes sense.  but when I used Gparted liveCD I didnt touch the first partition, but it still broke it somehow and Vista wouldnt load anymore. Any ideas what happened?
<bruenig> plex0r, what?
<lisapc> bruenig but dont i need to resize to create a ubuntu swap partition?
<bruenig> lisapc, I don't know, I haven't used windows in so long. I am only repeating the resizing stuff that I see other says
<plex0r> brueing: everytime i update my system the installer freezes, i have to restart, and then do something to sudo because it core dump and it corrupt, this has happened about 5 times, all on different install discs too
<jron> trying to install 6.10 on my laptop, I've never had this happen before, after the grub bootup, I select install ubuntu, the loading bar pops up then im kicked back to the term and it says: /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<jron> i've seen this all over google but yet to find an answer as to what is going on.
<sonicdevo> lisapc: I've resized with ubuntu and xp several times and the only problem I had was breaking the NT bootloader
<lisapc> jron what brand?
<jron> lisapc: hp
<soundray> bruenig: Ryanmt appears to be in write-only mode -- immune to any suggestions
<lisapc> sonicdevo dont i need to resize to create a ubuntu swap partition?
<sonicdevo> lisapc: depends on how much free space you've got
<imbecile> any suggestions on linux ipod software?
<sonicdevo> lisapc: how big is your hdd, how much is used by windows?
<Steil> Hello, the CPU frequency scaling isn't working correctly on my computer....even when its under load it's still staying at 50% clock speed. Anyone have any ideas?
<lisapc> sonicdevo Vista sits on first part.  the second part is 20gig free and third is 40gig Free
<ardchoille> imbecile: I know there's gtkpod, never used it but I know others have and are happy with it.
<lisapc> sonicdevo whats that got to do with anything?
<TheDebugger> imbecile: gtkpod or amarok
<imbecile> thanks guys
<TheDebugger> imbecile: Mon imbecile ;)
<TheDebugger> imbecile: Tu es imbecile? :P
<bob0908> bob0908: worked like a charm, thanks (the apt-get update, and install)
<imbecile> hehe everyone thinks im french ;P
<soundray> Steil: what do you do to put it under load, and how do you check the frequencies?
<lisapc> sonicdevo i dont think you understand.
<sonicdevo> lisapc: trying to figure out if you'll need to resize, and how much free space you've got to work with
<sonicdevo> lisapc: you may be right
<imbecile> TheDebugger,  tu es francais?
<TheDebugger> imbecile: Non, Qubcois ;)
<SpudDogg> Soy Americano
<atarinox> hi can somebody help me...im trying to install Konqueror and i get a from synaptic that some of the packages can't be retrieved from the server....is there an alternative?
<imbecile> TheDebugger,  hehe i only speak english really... yes i am an imbecile
<Steil> soundray: to check the frequencies, i do cat /proc/cpuinfo, or i use the panel applet
<jrib> atarinox: pastebin the full error output, your command, and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Steil> and to put the system under load, i try video encoding or other cpu intensive work
<lisapc> sonicdevo let me tell yuou again!  i have Vista on first pRTITION.  2nd and 3rd are free.  2nd is 20gig and 3rd is 40gig.  Can I install Ubuntu on 2nd partition without Ubuntu breaking my first partition?
<plex0r> lisapc: yes
<SpudDogg> lisapc, yes you can.  ubuntu/grub seem to be really "nice" to other OS installations.  just be sure to install ubuntu last
<nexous> Hi, what's the program where, when I right click on my ubuntu desktop, my applications, place, system menu shows as a menu?
<lisapc> plex0r but wont ubuntu installer want to create a 4th partition for ubuntu swap?
<plex0r> resize the second or 3rd partitioon to 256 mb
<plex0r> make a 4th
<plex0r> or merge 2nd and 3rd
<lisapc> SpudDogg yes but it needs to create another partition for swap, and this broke my first partition last time
<plex0r> i dont know id do it a weird pay
<bob0908> bruenig: worked like a charm, thanks (the apt-get update, and install)
<bruenig> hooray
<bob0908> bruenig: that seems like a hole in the docs
<imbecile> anyone got osx running on pc? im thinking of trple booting this machine and i was wondering which one to install first
<Spec> sonicdevo: sudo modprobe sky2
<Spec> sonicdevo: i don't think it loaded
<soundray> Steil: does it run at full frequency after you do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop'?
<bob0908> bruenig: can I update the docs somehow?
<Spec> sonicdevo: lsmod |grep -i sky2 to check
<bruenig> bob0908, no there should be a sources.list
<SpudDogg> lisapc, so just do not change the sizes or anything on the first partition.  use one of the others to create a swap from it.  you will now have like 4 partitions
<bruenig> bob0908, somehow yours is not there, but there is one there by default
<plex0r> what i would do is merge the 20 and 40 to make one big 60 then resize that to 59.6gb use the 400mb as swap and then install ubuntu ext3 on the 59.6
<bob0908> bruenig: ah
<nexous> Hi, what's the program where, when I right click on my ubuntu desktop, my applications, place, system menu shows as a menu?
<SpudDogg> lisapc, i would make the swap at least 2GB
<plex0r> you dont need to touch the first partition at all
<bob0908> bruenig: I'm starting with a new VPS install
<lisapc> SpudDogg if I do that, wont it rezie the first partition as well?  i only have 1 HDD
<sonicdevo> Spec: outputs "sky2                   50436  0 "
<bob0908> bruenig: I guess the image my hosting company has has it removed :(
<lisapc> SpudDogg why 2 gig?> I have 1 gig RAM
<plex0r> lisapc no it wont touch your first partition if you tell it not too
<Spec> sonicdevo: h mm, so it is loaded
<Steil> soundray: yep, but if powernowd is running even if the cpu is at ~100% load it wont scale the cpu up
<jexdawg> i just edited my xorg.conf and configured my mouse to act as a 5-button mouse which it, obviously, is. it works great... in firefox. how can i make it work in nautilus? any help is welcome.
<lisapc> plex0r so when I install Ubuntu, i ask it to install on 2nd partition and it will create another partition from the 2nd partition and leace first and third partition alone?
<Mach3> I'm a linux noob who is trying to install xchat..  i get some sort of compiler error that i have no idea how to resolve: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7870/
<sonicdevo> lisapc: if your 2nd and 3rd partitions are empty, why don't you delete them, and then tell the installer to just use the free space
<bob0908> bruenig: that makes me wonder what else is missing
<bob0908> bruenig: kind of scary
<SpudDogg> lisapc, when the gparted program comes up and asks about partitions, select "Edit partition table manually" then create another partition from one of the existing partions, but not the one with vista on it.  i read somewhere that your swap should be at least twice your ram
<plex0r> no lisapc it will not make a swap for you, you have to do that
<pianoboy3333> How can I open a ms clip art file, and extract the clip art from it, an mpf file?
<helai> when I have installed ubuntu on hdb8,and backup the whole partition by using a4l(the backup software) to the hdb8,after that i found the backup is too larger as 8g ,so delete it and empty it from trashmbut try to check the free spaces on hdb8,found it is no change,see below message
<helai> lenovo@lenovo-desktop:~$ df -Th
<helai> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<helai> /dev/hdb8     ext3    9.9G  8.9G  586M  94% /
<helai> varrun       tmpfs    506M   76K  506M   1% /var/run
<lisapc> sonicdevo because I want a partition to store IMAGE files
<helai> varlock      tmpfs    506M     0  506M   0% /var/lock
<helai> procbususb   usbfs     10M  148K  9.9M   2% /proc/bus/usb
<helai> udev         tmpfs     10M  148K  9.9M   2% /dev
<helai> devshm       tmpfs    506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm
<helai> lrm          tmpfs    506M  8.0M  498M   2% /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile
<helai> /dev/hdb7     ext3    7.4G  170M  6.8G   3% /home
<helai> /dev/hda9     ntfs     89G   68G   22G  77% /media/hda9
<helai> /dev/hdb1     ntfs    9.4G  7.0G  2.4G  76% /media/hdb5
<plex0r> wow, stop?
<con-man> !pastebin | helai
<ubotu> helai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lisapc> plex0r pls listen this time :)  where exactly will it create a swap part?  on my 2nd partion or the third?
<orangefly> what would cause a dvd rom not to boot....bios is set....not the disk....tried a few and even a windows disk....
<plex0r> swap will be a second partition
<atarinox> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/375101
<SpudDogg> lisapc, it will create another separate partition
<plex0r> you can take it out the second or third
<plex0r> or even ytour first
<plex0r> just resize one of them
<am_rods> hi all
<lisapc> ok ill try
<neutrino15> hey, could anybody help me with installing grub (and ubuntu) on an external firewire HD on an intel mac?
<plex0r> then you will have unallocated space, which can be swap
<jexdawg> how do i configure my 5-button mouse to work in nautilus? it only works in firefox after tweaking xorg.conf but not in nautilus or, seemingly any other program. help?
<soundray> Steil: I suggest you install laptop-mode-tools (even if it isn't a laptop). You will then have additional control over the scaling governors via /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf.
<bob0908> do you guys have any recomendations for getting a husted ubuntu VPS account?
<Mach3> I'm a linux noob who is trying to install xchat..  i get some sort of compiler error that i have no idea how to resolve: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7870/
<am_rods> how do i halt a program that is not responding?
<plex0r> ive never heard of ubuntu on a VPS just debian
<bob0908> (meaning do you know of a decent VPS hosting company?)
<plex0r> or other distros oc
<Dachra> g'day all
<plex0r> i'd never use ubuntu on a VPS personally
<neutrino15> hey, could anybody help me with installing grub (and ubuntu) on an external firewire HD on an intel mac?
<SpudDogg> Mach3, why not just install xchat via add/remove?
<soundray> am_rods: does it run in a window?
<am_rods> yeah
<brombomb> If Im using pam_cracklib to make sure a pword is at least 8 chars, do I just set minlen=8?
<bob0908> plex0r: I'm currently with tektonic.net, with ubuntu on a vps
<SpudDogg> Mach3, or just run sudo apt-get install xchat
<Mach3> SpudDogg: because im a linux noob, and i was just folllowing the directions in the INSTALL readme
<am_rods> well, it does not show up on the taskbar
<lisapc> I have Vista on first partition. and 2nd and third partion is free.  Would it better to use the last third partition to install Ubuntu on?
<plex0r> bob0908: cool, i have a vps with gentoo, and debian, and solaris
<pianoboy3333> How can I open a ms clip art file, and extract the clip art from it, an mpf file? Is there a program for linux that can open an mpf file?
<sonicdevo> Spec: should i try to get a newer kernel, and see if support is built in?
<Dachra> could anyone point me in the right direction for help with beryl/edgy/aiglx? 'taint a'workin worth a damn.....
<bob0908> plex0r: I believe unixshell.com offers ubuntu also, but they're not accepting customers
<jrib> atarinox: your sources.list paste is truncated.  But try this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install konqueror
<soundray> am_rods: click the X button in the title bar. Ubuntu should notice if it doesn't quit and offer you to force-quit it
<plex0r> bob0908: i wasnt the one that wanted one ;)
<SpudDogg> Mach3, no no.  ubuntu has a package for installing most things, including xchat.  just get to a command line and type 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<soundray> am_rods: if that doesn't work, add the Force Quit panel applet and use that.
<PowerAnne> when i try to install Ubuntu i get this error" Failed to start X server (your graphical interface) ....   im running an ATI X800 GTO , wat can i do?
<soundray> !beryl > Dachra, please read the pm from ubotu
<NkZ> Greetings guys
<Dachra> oh! just noticed ty
<am_rods> thank
<plex0r> anyways my VPS's are in europe, for certain reasons, i dont want them in the USA
<neutrino15> hey, could anybody help me with installing grub (and ubuntu) on an external firewire HD on an intel mac?
<SpudDogg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mach3> SpudDogg: ok thanks.  but, shouldnt i be concerned that i got the error     " configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<jexdawg> is there any way for me to configure my 5 button mouse to work in nautilus? it currently only works in firefox
<bob0908> plex0r: I know, that was me - I was responding to your saying you hadn't heard of ubuntu in a vps:)
<NkZ> Issue: K3B Is being weird. Won't let me burn DVDs allways says "Insert Blank DVD on device"
<plex0r> oh okay
<pjero> hi all ! =) need a ubuntu wiz for sound probs
<TheManiacKY> D on an intel mac?
<Mach3> SpudDogg: say i wanted to do it that way.  any idea why its not working?
<TheManiacKY> <SpudDogg> !ati
<plex0r> i recently just got a server in the US shut down
<plex0r> it was bs
<soundray> neutrino15: you have to say what the problem is
<am_rods> is there a command to do that? or something like ctrl-alt-del in windows?
<pjero> hmmm integrated sound card detection id guess
<SpudDogg> Mach3, that i;m not really sure about.  do you have g++ installed?  try 'sudo apt-get install g++'
<soundray> am_rods: xkill (you may have to install it)
<bob0908> my tektonic account seems pretty zippy so far, but having a missing file worries me (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<am_rods> cool, thanks
<NkZ> Help anyone?
<Pici> Mach3, SpudDogg : The package needed to compile programs is build-essential
<Spec> sonicdevo: well, if sky2 isn't working, you're going to need to "struggle" to get sk98lin to work
<sonicdevo> Spec: so, i'll probably have to compile it in to the kernel?
<Spec> sonicdevo: yeah, unless eth0 isn't the usb network card :p
<neutrino15> soundray: ok, more specifically, I have a firewire external HD... Whenever I try to boot from ubuntu on a partition there, it fails (because grub is absent). Grub, however, always fails to install. I don't know where to install it.. My disks are sda and sdb (sda is the internal disk, so only use sdb).. I have swap on part 2 and my root on part 4...
<pianoboy3333> How can I open a ms clip art file, and extract the clip art from it, an mpf file? Is there a program for linux that can open an mpf file?
<SpudDogg> Mach3, ah yes...Pici is correct.  sorry man, I'm a bit of a noob too.
<Spec> pianoboy3333: open it up in ms and do a screenshot :p
<Brombomb> If Im using pam_cracklib to make sure a pword is at least 8 chars, do I just set minlen=8?
<BlackMad> MarkAstur
<SCanztz> HELP! i have a dual boot system but i cant log back into windows
<BlackMad> !seen MarkAstur
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen markastur - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> neutrino15: have you created a DOS partition table on the fw drive, or did you stick with the Mac disklabel?
<sonicdevo> Spec: that's what I thought, I've verified that eth0 IS the USB NIC
<SpudDogg> SCanztz, is the windows install showing in your grub list?
<pjero> Hello Folks !
<pjero> I am in need of assistance, and as the title to this post says ...it's sound based issue.
<pjero> What my trouble is ... is that my current OS (edgy 6.10 x86_64) amd64 doesn't detect my
<pjero> integrated sound chip on my MoBo --->>> ASUS M2N32 - SLI Deluxe .
<pjero> I have made at least 9 fresh ubuntu installs ...always messing it up with an emulated driver....
<pjero> I have surfed around the entire forum...but couldn't find an answer to my problem.
<Spec> sonicdevo: sorry about that :-/, good luck with sk98lin
<pjero> I have basicaly tried everything with no results whatsovere...and please..don't suggest that maybe
<neutrino15> guhhhh, I used disk-utility on the mac, so I think that its a Mac Disklabel.. The external need to have a partition for me to use as mac backup and storage, so mac needs to be able to see at least that
<pjero> my sound is muted because it isn't...(wish it was =) ) .
<jrib> !enter | pjero
<ubotu> pjero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pjero> At my first install i had a small issue that regarded me turning my APIC off.... later on i
<pjero> FLASHED my BIOS to the latest version (0903) which resolved the problem and installed a
<SCanztz> no
<pjero> fresh copy over again.
<pjero> My stats:
<pjero> 00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jrib> pjero: stop
<pjero> Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81f6
<Spec> oh dear god
<pjero> Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 58
<sonicdevo> Spec: thanks for your help!
<Spec> !ops
<pjero> Memory at fe020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<pjero> Capabilities: <access denied>
<neutrino15> soundray: guhhhh, I used disk-utility on the mac, so I think that its a Mac Disklabel.. The external need to have a partition for me to use as mac backup and storage, so mac needs to be able to see at least that
<Brombomb> Can anyone hear me?
<NkZ> Issue: K3B Is being weird. Won't let me burn DVDs allways says "Insert Blank DVD on device"
<AlienX> beryl question: how do I get beryl to stop fading windows? I'm running ubuntu edgy and I have the window fading option deselected in the settings manager but still no luck
<jrib> Brombomb: no, irc is text only ;)
<Brombomb> lol thx
<Brombomb> I thought I was going crazy
<nalioth> Spec: can we help you?
<Spec> well, there was a bunch of text flowing down my screen non-stoppable, but it seems to have stopped
<SCanztz> no it doesnt
<nalioth> !tell pjero about paste
<utaho> hi everyone
<SpudDogg> utaho, hello
<caleb> Is automatix's website broke and is there a mirror?
<Mach3> Pici: youre saying i need to install something called "build-essesntial" ?
<Spec> caleb: automatix is broke
<jrib> caleb: ask in #automatix
<nalioth> caleb: join #automatix
<caleb> thanks
<abasinisvacant> hello, i installed   gtk-gnutella,  but when i click it, it doesn't run???  can someone help?
<NkZ> Anyone help me please?
<jrib> abasinisvacant: what happens when you enter the 'gtk-gnutella' command in a terminal?
<lisapc> my DVD burner says it supports writ features: DVD-R DL , DVD+R DL.  Whats that mean?
<crdlb> abasinisvacant, open a terminal and run gtk-terminal
<crdlb> gtk-gnutella*
<SCanztz> spuddogg: plz help me im a bit desperate
<pjero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7871/
<jrib> NkZ: best to just repeat your question every 20 minutes or so instead of just asking "someone" to help
<soundray> neutrino15: I think in that case you have to put grub into the boot sector of the partition rather than the master boot record (which is a DOS disklabel feature). You then have to boot with yaboot
<Spec> lisapc: it means your dvd can burn both "+" and "-" dvds
<abasinisvacant> it says 'it's too ancient'
<jrib> NkZ: also, try the forums and mailing list if no one seems to know the answer here atm
<SpudDogg> SCanztz, when you reboot your computer and get the list of OSes, is windows on there?  do you get errors when you try to boot?
<utaho> What are the minimum specs to run Ubuntu smoothly for the Live and Installation mode ?
<IcemanV9> Mach3: yes. sudo aptitude install build-essential
<NkZ> jrib: Will do.
<SCanztz> no
<neutrino15> soundray: so how would I do this? (assume i am a noob, which i am)
<SCanztz> i cant see windows but i didnt uninstall it
<soundray> neutrino15: sorry, I've little experience here, but I think you will find something if you look through the install pages. Ubotu will send you a link
<lisapc> Spec whats DL mean?
<soundray> !install > neutrino15
<abasinisvacant> i opened terminal and typed    gtk-gnutella, and it told me the file is too ancient to run
<Mach3> thanks
<jrib> abasinisvacant: pastebin the full output word for word
<Spec> lisapc: dual layer perhaps, i'm not sure
<atarinox> does anybody here have experience accessing Windows shared folders on a local network
<abasinisvacant> ok just a min
<Spec> !samba | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> atarinox: you have to say what the problem is
<jackson3246> is anyone in here an experienced ruby programmer? I'm having a problem with the RDT plugin for eclipse
<neutrino15> soundray: what?
<lisapc> !DL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SCanztz> i dont even get a choice
<soundray> Spec: samba is for sharing, not for mounting remote shares
<SCanztz> it just goes straight to linux
<am_rods> !wireless card problem
<Vilhelms> When I run a game through cedega all the sounds of any other application stop working while the game is running, except for the sounds from the game. Is there a way to fix it? I noticed that if I try to click "Test" on gnome-sound-properties while the game is running I get the following error: http://paste.uni.cc/13357 Please help :(
<allan> I recently tried to install a .deb package from www.getdeb.net. During the install, it got messed up
<SpudDogg> lisapc, it means dual layer.  you could burn 8GB to a dvd.  you need dual-layer dvds though
<Spec> soundray: i think you can use samba to mount a remote share, can't you?
<utaho> there is also the NTFS driver that has been finalized
<atarinox> soundray: i've installed konqueror, but i can't see the other shared folders on our wireless network
<soundray> Spec: no
<allan> now my apt get wont work
<neutrino15> soundray: also, I am using an intel mac (EFI)
<allan> i get this error
<allan> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the brasero package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<allan> anyone got any ideas on how to fix this?
<soundray> neutrino15: ah. Have you used boot camp on it?
<pjero> Soundray : how can i make Ubuntu Edgy (64) detect my integrated sound card which is from a M2N32 -SLI Deluxe MoBo ? ....
<lisapc> SpudDogg wow thats amazing!  I was told it didnt support dual layers.  but Nero says it does
<am_rods> i get the SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device error when clicking the network monitor icon
<neutrino15> soundray: on the external? No, but I can try, how do you mean though?
<Spec> soundray: what is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  ?
<Belac> how do I join a channel in xchat? I can't seem to join #Automatix
<SCanztz> can u help me?
<jackson3246> is anyone in here an experienced ruby programmer? I'm having a problem with the RDT plugin for eclipse
<SpudDogg> lisapc, well, does your drive say DL or dual layer on it?
<Spec> it looks like it's using samba to mount a remote share
<Spec> but i could be wrong
<lisapc> SpudDogg no idea!  its internal
<soundray> atarinox: sorry, don't know with konqueror. Maybe #kubuntu ?
<SpudDogg> Belac, '/j #channelname
<allan> I recently tried to install a .deb package from www.getdeb.net. During the install, it got messed up. now my apt get wont work.  i get this error: E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the brasero package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<lisapc> SpudDogg DVD Sup.MTI.
<mindstate> #ati sucks, im having some driver trouble or something with my card, im not sure what the problem is but im not able to run call of duty under wine, and a "glxinfo |grep direct" gives me an output of yes...any one who can help?
<am_rods> how do i fix the SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device error?
<soundray> neutrino15: you have to have the EFI modifications that boot camp makes before you can use grub on an Intel Mac.
<atarinox> soundray: do you know any other programs i could try?
<dkbg> why am I getting gnome-panel reporting as using 4GB of memory in system monitor?
<SpudDogg> mindstate, what card are you running?
<jackson3246> is anyone in here an experienced ruby programmer? I'm having a problem with the RDT plugin for eclipse
<soundray> Spec: that has nothing to do with samba.
<francois> hey everyone, i have a file in my trash i can't delete, how can i force the delete
<atarinox> soundray: konqueror seems kind of resource heavy anyway
<soundray> Spec: SMB and CIFS are not samba
<NkZ> jrib: I solved it, Issue was so stupid I can't believe I made it.
<pjero> Soundray : how can i make Ubuntu Edgy (64) detect my integrated sound card which is from a M2N32 -SLI Deluxe MoBo ? ....
<mindstate> SpudDogg, ATI Radeon 7000/VE , which is supposed to have automatic 3d support
<jrib> francois: sudo rm ~/.Trash/NAME_OF_FILE
<Spec> smbfs just means samba fs, no relation.
<francois> jrib: thanks
<mindstate> SpudDogg, fglrx doesnt work with my card
<NkZ> jrib: Thanks Anyhow. Have a goog one!
<jrib> NkZ: good to hear, what was it btw?
<lisapc> SpudDogg any ideas?
<abasinisvacant> to whoever is helping me with my gtk-gnutella problem:    http://pastebin.com/890313
<mcphail> jackson3246: wrong channel, i'm afraid
<SpudDogg> mindstate, what happens if you type 'glxgears'?
<allan> I recently tried to install a .deb package from www.getdeb.net. During the install, it got messed up. now my apt get wont work.  i get this error: E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the brasero package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<allan> any ideas?
<NkZ> jrib: I don't wanna tell, It's too stupid to be mentioned, mentioning it would lower my IQ by 100 points.
<jrib> !repeat | allan
<ubotu> allan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mindstate> SpudDogg, 3 gears turning
<VSpike> I've changed a bog standard USB mouse to bog standard PS2 mouse.  How do I get xorg to recognise it?
<jrib> NkZ: heh ok
<mindstate> SpudDogg, at a fairly fast speed
<neutrino15> soundray: oh, ok... so I should part the external with that? Then use the ubuntu installer partitioner to further break it up into ext3 and swap? But then at the end of the installer, It will ask me where to install grub (hd0 is default), what should I put there?
<soundray> atarinox: you can use nautilus, but you'll have to live with the gnome-vfs limitations. Ubuntuguide has instructions for modifying fstab to mount Windows shares permanently
<linxeh> VSpike: change mouse device to /dev/psaux in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jackson3246> mcphail: I know, but nobody is responding in either #eclipse or #ruby :(
<SpudDogg> mindstate, well then glx is working.  are they turning nice and smooth or somewhat choppy?
<NkZ> jrib: You know what they say: Intel Inside, Idiot Outside.
<jrib> allan: what were you trying to install?
<mindstate> SpudDogg, nice and smooth
<allan> brasero
<mcphail> jackson3246: feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<allan> now all of apt-get is messed though
<jrib> allan: do you just want to get rid of brasero now?
<abasinisvacant> my gtk-gnutella won't work,  i opened terminal and typed 'gtk-gnutella' and this is what i got:  http://pastebin.com/890313    .  any ideas?
<pjero> Soundray : how can i make Ubuntu Edgy (64) detect my integrated sound card which is from a M2N32 -SLI Deluxe MoBo ?
<SpudDogg> mindstate, if you're having issues with ATI drivers try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI      I found it EXTREMELY helpful
<allan> yes
<atarinox> soundray: so i won't be able to just browse other windows computers shared folders in the workgroup without modifying fstab?
<soundray> neutrino15: okay, I've done this only once, and not on a firewire, but on a second SATA drive. I prepared a Windows partition on the first drive with boot camp, but installed ubuntu on the second drive.
<allan> i tried a remove command
<soundray> pjero: can you stop that please
<allan> but it said i had to reinstall
<jrib> allan: use a better pastebin, I clicked on your link when you first pasted and I'm still waiting for it to load :)
<pjero> oky :(
<jrib> abasinisvacant: use a better pastebin, I clicked on your link when you first pasted and I'm still waiting for it to load :)
<soundray> atarinox: you can with nautilus
<neutrino15> soundray: what? You paritioned the first drive but installed it to the second//
<jrib> allan: does this not work:  sudo dpkg -r brasero
<abasinisvacant> jrib:  it took a long time to upload too.  what better pastebin??
<soundray> neutrino15: exactly. I let the ubuntu installer leave the "windows" partition alone and told it to install on the second drive.
<jrib> abasinisvacant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is one
<mindstate> SpudDogg, ive done all that..that doesnt help
<distro-tester> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<jrib> abasinisvacant: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<SpudDogg> mindstate, ok, and what is the problem again?
<allan> it wont uninstall
<allan> it says that i should reinstall before attempting a removal
<jrib> allan: and this: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<neutrino15> oh... well... then that solves nothing ;) I still need a way to install grub
<soundray> neutrino15: the second drive had a DOS pt. I put grub on the second drive. Now miraculously, when I boot, it boots into grub because the disk order is swapped in "Windows" boot mode.
<VSpike> linxeh: thanks.. doesn't work :/  Maybe this mouse does not support a USB -> PS2 adapter
<mindstate> SpudDogg, when i try to run Call of Duty under wine or cedega it tells me my video card i missing one or more features to run
<am_rods> can anyone help me with the SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device error?
<jrib> !info brasero | allan
<ubotu> allan: brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 520 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<mindstate> SpudDogg, something about my drivers
<soundray> neutrino15: when I hold the Option key, I can still boot Mac OS X as ever.
<linuxnewbie756> In my Alacarte, I have some folder groups i would like to delete, but can't do it in the gui in alacarte, so can i find some folder or text file and edit it?
<jrib> allan: brasero is pacakged in ubuntu's repositories, so you can install it from there after you remove this foreign package
<abasinisvacant> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7873/
<neutrino15> soundray: I am going to use either rEFIt or BootX which both boot from seperate parts... I think I need to use bootcamp to add a dos header.. I will try that... Thanks!
<allan> thank you, your last force remove command seemed to work
<jrib> allan: do you know how to add the universe repository?
<soundray> neutrino15: now I believe there was some serendipity involved. I think to install your system, you will have to employ something like refit, which I didn't have to use.
<allan> yes
<SpudDogg> mindstate, what is the output if you just type 'fglrxinfo'?
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: there is a way to solve it; look after *** ancient version detected ***
<linxeh> VSpike: with PS2 mice quite often you have to reboot (or even powercycle) with the mouse plugged in as the machine starts up before it will work
<soundray> neutrino15: good luck, let me know how it went if you see me here another day.
<neutrino15> soundray: yeah, I am ready for that... I just need to make sure that it CAN boot (that grub does not FAIL
<jrib> allan: k, no reason to go to random sites and install debs when they are already packaged in official ubuntu repositories
<matty_v> Hey has anyone here got Beryl working on linux?
<mindstate> SpudDogg, fglrxinfo isnt installed.. my card isnt compatible with fglrx
<linxeh> VSpike: I've even had cases where the PS2 mouse wont work without a PS2 keyboard plugged in, and vice versa
<allan> yeah i was just being lazy and noticed that it was on the site
<VSpike> linxeh: I think I did that.  I do have a PS2 keboard.
<mindstate> SpudDogg, my card is supposed to work with the default ati drivers when i install fglrx ..X doesnt start..
<allan> i'll avoid it in the future
<neutrino15> soundray: sure thing, I will probably rite a forum post about it if I WIN!
<abasinisvacant> IcemanV9, i don't know how to open the gtk-gnutella editor
<allan> thank you for your time
<SpudDogg> mindstate, hang on a second.  im freakin lost
<mindstate> SpudDogg, lol
<kbrooks> Can I have some basic help?
<neutrino15> soundray: thanks!, bye
<VSpike> linxeh: I guess a reboot won't hurt though :)
<jrib> !helpme | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> neutrino15: I've got my fingers crossed
<almostkorean> is there a way to get flash player working for firefox on a powerbook?
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> um
<mindstate> SpudDogg, i have a radeon 7000/VE .. if you look on the ATI ubuntu page it says ..my card has 3d acceleration automatically..i dont need fglrx
<VSpike> linxeh: is there any way before X starts that I can test the mouse device?
<almostkorean> when i try installing it, i get an error that says the installer doesnt support powerpc
<kbrooks> uhh...
<kbrooks> thinking.
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: gedit /home/dal/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<SpudDogg> mindstate, do you mean 700?
<jrib> !enter | kbrooks, stop, this isn't your first time here....
<ubotu> kbrooks, stop, this isn't your first time here....: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbrooks> ok, i basically have a problem with logging in to the GUI
<mindstate> SpudDogg, 0000:00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<mindstate> thats my card
<soundray> almostkorean: sorry, no manufacturer-supported flash for PPC. You might try gnash, but it's experimental still
<linuxnewbie756> how can i remove folder groups in alacarte? delete them i mean
<abasinisvacant> thanks iceman
<linxeh> VSpike: you could try cat /dev/psaux I guess, or maybe install gpm and start that using psaux (gpm -d /dev/psaux or something) - gpm gives you mouse cursor / clipboard in virtual consoles
<abasinisvacant> thanks IcemanV9
<SpudDogg> mindstate, thats not even listed in the linux drivers on the ati site...let me read about that card...hang on a sec
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: sure
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: select the parent folder on the left side
<Stormbind> anyone know how I can update to the new version of java
<VSpike> linxeh: thanks. brb
<kbrooks> i try to login to gnome under kbrooks and it doesnt work. so i create a test user named kbrookstest and then login, and it works. why?
<Stormbind> I can't seem to get some of my java to work
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: then you can delete (or hide, in older versions) the folders
<mindstate> SpudDogg, alright
<soundray> Stormbind: which version is installed?
<jrib> Stormbind: what version of ubuntu?
<Vilhelms> When I run a game through cedega all the sounds of any other application stop working while the game is running, except for the sounds from the game. Is there a way to fix it? I noticed that if I try to click "Test" on gnome-sound-properties while the game is running I get the following error: http://paste.uni.cc/13357 Please help :(
<mindstate> SpudDogg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-839ea46a1da3bee0839b28a9595722a9cdf07797 that link says my card has full 3d support
<linxeh> Stormbind: you need to manually build a package, or get Java6 from the edgy backports repository
<linxeh> Stormbind: what error do you get ?
<linuxnewbie756> Amaranth, i am supposed to be able to delete, but it isn't clickable. I can delete folders i have created, but how can i delete other ones?
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: you have an older version
<SpudDogg> mindstate, does that card have a composite output?
<Stormbind> linxeh, remember working with me before
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: you can only hide then
<kbrooks> i used sudo adduser kbrookstest to add this new user
<mindstate> SpudDogg, do u mean s-video?
<linxeh> Stormbind: yeah - sorry, I was away working
<Amaranth> Vilhelms: then is a design flaw in cedega
<matty_v> Hi Guys, I just tried to install Beryl using the guide on "http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI" But now my PC is failing to start x-server. I have removed beryl using the last line on that page however I still recieve the problem?
<linuxnewbie756> Amaranth, how would i update my version? Im using dapper, and I am waiting for feisty.
<Stormbind> linxeh, can you go to www.websites4horsemen.com/rayremmen
<Stormbind> and check the menu button
<Amaranth> Vilhelms: there are some potential solutions but they are ugly hacks and cause cause your games to crash randomly
<mindstate> SpudDogg, it has 3 ports on it
<SpudDogg> mindstate, no, the red, white and yellow connectors are called composite.  does that thing have a yellow plug on it?
<Stormbind> it should open on mouseover
<linxeh> Vilhelms: maybe you need to get Cedega to use ALSA for audio IO or something
<Vilhelms> linxeh: It is using alsa
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: the newer versions are apart of the GNOME releases
<Vilhelms> Amaranth: Oh =\
<linuxnewbie756> so i could use a newer version of gnome? how would i do that Amaranth
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: No, GNOME is most of the software that runs your desktop :)
<Vilhelms> Amaranth: Is it any better in wine? Or does wine have the same problem?
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: you need to upgrade to edgy or feisty
<mindstate> SpudDogg, no it doesnt have that
<linuxnewbie756> Amaranth, oh, when is feisty officially out?
<Amaranth> Vilhelms: WINE will use alsa so if you have a good sound card it should work
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: april
<Joe_CoT> .
<linxeh> Stormbind: try this one http://www.w3.org/People/mimasa/test/object/java/clock
<kbrooks> Amaranth: which day?
<linuxnewbie756> Amaranth, will i be able to upgrade from dapper?
<nexous> How do i add my theme to conky?
<gpm> hi all, now that you can't download ipod updater, how do people get firmware updates for ipods (aside from using windows/os x)?
<Amaranth> kbrooks: i thought it was the 21st?
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: only if you upgrade to edgy first
<kbrooks> Amaranth: maybe. i dunno
<linxeh> Stormbind: that page doesn't have any Java on it ?
<linuxnewbie756> Amaranth, that sounds hard, wouldn't it be just as easy to download fiesty and fresh install?
<Stormbind> linxeh, maybe uavascript
<mindstate> nexous, just edit the conky config file
<Stormbind> javascript
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: probably
<mindstate> SpudDogg, ?
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: easier, actually
<Stormbind> linxeh, everything was working well at the w3c web page
<linxeh> Stormbind: it has Javascript yes, but the javascript is broken
<soundray> kbrooks: examine your $HOME/.xsession-errors
<almostkorean> whats the best bit torrent client, besides Azureus, for linux?
<kbrooks> linuxnewbie756: you can' t jump versions, e.g. dapper -> fiesty
<soundray> !best | almostkorean
<ubotu> almostkorean: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<mindstate> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<linxeh> Stormbind: ok, so looks like your Java is installed right
<linuxnewbie756> Amaranth, thats what I will do then!!! Thanks.
<nexous> mindstate: I have created .conkyrc in home dir, but it doesn't load conky.
<linxeh> Stormbind: Java is *not* javascript - totally different things
<linuxnewbie756> kbrooks, got it
<SpudDogg> mindstate, did you follow the instructions on this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-839ea46a1da3bee0839b28a9595722a9cdf07797     for removing the fglrx module and configuring xorg?
<Amaranth> linuxnewbie756: well the upgrade it automated but it uses a lot of bandwidth and can cause problems, especially if you use 3rd party repos or automatix
<Stormbind> linxeh, I made it with dreamweaver and the javascript works under internet explorer 7
<mindstate> SpudDogg, yes, there was no fglrx module to remove in the 1st place.. and ive edited my xorg.conf
<SpudDogg> mindstate, man, i have no clue
<mindstate> SpudDogg, :-/
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9 are you still there?
<SpudDogg> mindstate, with my x850XT the binary driver instructions work like a charm
<pythonic> hi! is there a virtual hostname that represents "this host on eth0"?
<mindstate> SpudDogg, doesnt work with my card
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: yes
<mindstate> this sucks!
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9, i replaced the word "ancient_..." with "gtk-gnutella/0.95.4 (2005-07-31; GTK2; Linux i686)"
<abasinisvacant> is that what i'm supposed to do?
<abasinisvacant> or do i put in inside the quotes?
<mindstate> SpudDogg, why does glxinfo |grep direct ..output YES if i dont have 3d enabled?
<Amaranth> mindstate: x850XT should have worked fine on a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10
<abasinisvacant> i saved, but it still doesn't work
<mindstate> Amaranth, im on a Radeon 7000/VE
<SpudDogg> mindstate, pfffft...got me man
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: hold on
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> mindstate: fglrx stopped supporting that awhile back
<Amaranth> mindstate: it's open source or nothing :)
<Amaranth> mindstate: (this is why closed-source drivers suck)
<Stormbind> linxeh, so there is a problem with my javascript?
<mindstate> Amaranth, i cant get 3d to work ..but glxinfo | grep direct tells me it works
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: without quotes
<mindstate> Amaranth, but when i try to run a 3d game.. it tells me im missing features
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9, it doesn't save
<shatrat> mindstate, maybe its because you have a card from the 90s
<Amaranth> mindstate: you're missing features because you have a _really_ old card
<abasinisvacant> IcemanV9, i saved and quit, and when i reoopened it didn't make the changes i wanted
<kbrooks> soundray: well, um
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: it doesn't? ah. okay. use sudo.
<kbrooks> soundray: got some cryptic errors
<mindstate> Amaranth, well that sucks
<abasinisvacant> Icemanv9, how?
<gu014> i need to move a vmware image from ubuntu to windows xp. Could anyone offer any help as to what i would need to do in order to make this happen?
<soundray> kbrooks: feel free to pastebin them
<mindstate> Amaranth, so theres no hope for this card right?
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: sudo gedit /home/dal/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet
<kbrooks> soundray: cant, can i paste in #flood ?
<abasinisvacant> ok
<Amaranth> mindstate: yeah well, can't expect to buy one video card and use it for the rest of your life, they add features to newer cards :)
<kbrooks> soundray: im in irssi
<shatrat> mindstate, not for gaming
<soundray> kbrooks: okay
<Amaranth> mindstate: no, not really
<linxeh> Stormbind: yeah, It works here in IE6 on Wine, but not Mozilla. I don't have a windows machine to try it on Firefox sorry
<mindstate> Amaranth, thanks now at least i wont waste time trying to get it to work
<IcemanV9> gu014: on the same box (dual-boot) OR different machines?
<ST47> I have GRUB and a flashing line
<b00dhi> quit
<ST47> help
<linxeh> Stormbind: Dreamweaver doesnt exactly have a good reputation for writing nice code. I suspect all that is wrong though is the paths to the images
<Amaranth> mindstate: it might work with, say, compiz
<linxeh> oh sorry, no scrub that
<Amaranth> mindstate: but only if you turn most of the features off
<Stormbind> hum...
<Stormbind> wonder why it works with IE but not mozilla
<mindstate> Amaranth, it works with beryl
<Amaranth> mindstate: with wobbly?
<mindstate> Amaranth, yep
<Stormbind> cause if the paths were wrong it would not work at either
<Amaranth> mindstate: interesting
<mindstate> Amaranth, weird right
<mindstate> lol
<Stormbind> and dreamweaver did not write the code
<Amaranth> mindstate: it'll work good with compiz too then :)
<Stormbind> I generated it with a web application
<Amaranth> mindstate: won't do blur or water though, eh?
<shatrat> mindstate, you should turn off beryl before you try to play games
<mindstate> Amaranth, i dont have beryl installed ne more
<Newbie1981> hi guys i cant seen automatix wiki :( and i cant install it help :D
<mindstate> shatrat, i mean^
<david__> whats the channel for beryl?
<david__> ubuntu-looks?..or ?
<shatrat> Newbie1981, automatix is bad anyway
<mindstate> Amaranth, all the features worked with beryl
<Newbie1981> why
<shatrat> david__, ubuntu-effects
<IcemanV9> #ubuntu-effects
<gu014> IcemanV9, i moved the image to a seperate windows box..and when i try and run the image i encounter an error message which i assume relates to the filesystem...
<david__> thank you
<Amaranth> mindstate: you can use water in beryl?
<linxeh> Stormbind: I've had path errors in CSS before that work in IE but not Mozilla, and vice versa. Not with javascript directly though (unless manipulating the styles directly from javascript)
<Amaranth> mindstate: water needs shaders
<mindstate> Amaranth, i actually dont remember..i uninstalled a while ago
<utaho> What are the minimum specs to run Ubuntu smoothly for the Live and Installation mode, please ?
<linxeh> I hate those menus though
<Stormbind> could you send that last message again please
<IcemanV9> gu014: it shouldn't give an error; check the permission (i think)
<shatrat> !automatix | Newbie1981 it's better to install things using standard ubuntu repos and methods.
<ubotu> Newbie1981 it's better to install things using standard ubuntu repos and methods.: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Stormbind> I closed xchat by accident
<Amaranth> mindstate: I can guarantee it doesn't work unless you're lying about your card model. :)
<kitche> utaho: I would say at least 128 mb to 256 megs
<linxeh> Stormbind: I've had path errors in CSS before that work in IE but not Mozilla, and vice versa. Not with javascript directly though (unless manipulating the styles directly from javascript)
<linux_user400354> is there any way to put a linux computer into a software raid without reinstalling and using the existing partitions?
<utaho> Thanks
<Stormbind> intresting
<Stormbind> thanks
<mindstate> Amaranth, lol well then it probably didnt, i do have a Radeon 7000/VE RV100 series
<shatrat> utaho, I believe its 256 for the livecd, considerably less for the alternate install
<Stormbind> I'll go back and make sure the code is good
<linxeh> Stormbind: the other problem with that menu is that it is unusable in lynx/links/screenreaders
<gu014> IcemanV9, the error i receive is: "the file specified is not a virtual disk"
<Newbie1981> ubotu: thx m8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx m8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nil> hi!
<shatrat> hi
<Stormbind> I know it's not a w3c compliant web page
<utaho> So 128 Mo for Alternate and 256 Mo for Live
<mindstate> Amaranth, why do some 3d games work then?
<soundray> Amaranth: could you please ban kbrooks in #flood -- he's pasting the same error message over and over
<IcemanV9> gu014: corrupted?
<Amaranth> mindstate: yeah, shaders didn't exist back then
<Amaranth> mindstate: they work if they don't use shaders
<mindstate> Amaranth, ohhhh
<Amaranth> soundray: we don't own #flood
<mindstate> Amaranth, i get it
<linxeh> Stormbind: you are best off doing those menus with an unordered list (<ul>) and then using stylesheets and javascript to format / hide / show bits of them
<soundray> Amaranth: I see...
<gu014> IcemanV9, the image if fine under ubuntu
<shatrat> utaho, I dont know what the min is for alternate install, but I bet its lower than 128.
<Stormbind> ahh
<Stormbind> good idea
<nil> through lots of online docs, I can't find where I can define the number of virtual consoles. can anyone tell me?
<linxeh> Stormbind:  that way it degrades nicely into all browsers (in theory)
<Stormbind> I think that I will do that from now on
<mindstate> Amaranth, thanks man ill go out and get a newer card now
<Amaranth> mindstate: get nvidia
<utaho> Ok. Thanks any way.
<abasinisvacant> Icemanv9, i used sudo, and it still won't save
<mindstate> Amaranth, any card u suggest for linux gaming?
<crdlb> mindstate, what card do you have?
<IcemanV9> gu014: i meant for winxp box .. it could be corrupted there when transferred.
<Amaranth> mindstate: as long as it's not ATI you're fine
<soundray> kbrooks: I don't have time for that. What's the point in pasting the same message times 300?
<mindstate> crdlb, a crappy one.. radeon 7000/ve
<Amaranth> mindstate: which means nvidia or intel :)
<mindstate> Amaranth, i thought ATI would work well with linux lol silly me
<crdlb> mindstate, I have a radeon 7500 mobility and I am very happy w/ it
<Amaranth> mindstate: ATI has horrible linux drivers
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: ?? why? is the program running while you're editing the file?
<mindstate> Amaranth, i realize that now.. lol
<utaho> I've read that ATI drivers have a bad reputation
<abasinisvacant> the program won't run when i click it
<Amaranth> mindstate: If you get something Radeon 9800 or older we have decent open source drivers though
<superkirbyartist> I am using Ubuntu on 1.8Ghz 256MB RAM, I load openoffice and it is SLOW.  My 266mhz laptop is faster.  Can someone help me please?
<crdlb> in fact there is no proprietary driver for the 7000
<marx2k__> beyond beryl, what are NVidia people doing with their amazing video cards that ATI people are not??
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9:  if the program is running, i can't see it anywhere
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: ok, but why it won't save using sudo?
<Amaranth> crdlb: back then ati was funding work on an open source driver, weren't they?
<Amaranth> crdlb: or at least giving out specs
<mindstate> Amaranth, i see, i think ill go with the nvidia lol
<soundray> superkirbyartist: the easiest is to buy some extra RAM
<superkirbyartist> I need it for work, usually it's not that slow.
<crdlb> Amaranth, I think they only gave the spec
<abasinisvacant> IcemanV9, i don't know...
<linxeh> Amaranth: ATI has horrible drivers period. I've been stung by poor ATI drivers on practically every platform I've used
<superkirbyartist> Soundray: With 256MB RAM, that oughta be more than enough for OpenOffice.org
<Amaranth> mindstate: try to get one with a lot of RAM, makes it nicer with compiz/beryl
<linxeh> they are not as bad as they were 10 years ago thouhg
<superkirbyartist> Soundray: 1GB RAM costs 105$.
<marx2k__> Im hoping AMD gets ATI drivers going
<soundray> superkirbyartist: it may help to disable Java in openoffice and to switch some other memory related things in "Tools-Options"
<linxeh> I just ordered 256GB RAM :)
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<mindstate> Amaranth, Ok thanks alot bro
<linxeh> that cost somewhat more than 105$
<superkirbyartist> SoundRay, I can try, but I think I removed Java Machine.  Unless Open Source machine is still there...
<marx2k__> Im pretty happy with 1GB of RAM
<marx2k__> I never even get close to maxxing it out
<crdlb> superkirbyartist, there is a setting in OOo to disable java
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9, maybe i don't have the latest version of gtk-gnutella??  if so, where could i find it?
<soundray> superkirbyartist: you don't need 1GB, and, yes OOo is fine in 256MB, but not if it has to share it with Gnome and possibly other stuff
<superkirbyartist> It fades in and out on responsiveness.
<linxeh> marx2k__: good for you :) the stuff I do needs at least 32GB per process
<jackson> I need help resolving a 2-disk dual boot issue.  I have grub on my linux drive and ntldr on the windows drive still.  The boot priority is set to boot from the linux drive.  I am able to boot windows fine with the mapping method in menu.lst  However, linux will only boot if I disconnect my windows drives.  See here for a better description: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7858/
<soundray> superkirbyartist: use gnome-system-monitor to find the intermittent memory hog
<marx2k__> linxeh, you need 32GB of ram per process?
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: very odd. hm. i don't know if you can upgrade it. i am not familiar with gnutella
<ayyub> Why do certain valid compose key combinations just give me beeps? Like d h COMPOSE should give me an edh, but instead I just get a beep.
<linxeh> marx2k__: preferably more, but I can just about manage at the moment with 32GB. Soon I would appreciate more though
<marx2k__> linxeh: you sound like a microsoft engineer ;)
<superkirbyartist> I can't do anything!  My hard drive keeps humming and stuff, but the computer is slow!
<marx2k__> EMail? Oh boy... youre gonna need 4Ghz to do that
<utaho> I've experimented the same with that Mandriva 2006 Free
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: what's the version of gnutella? is it 0.96.1? AND which version of ubuntu? dapper or edgy?
<ayyub> "But sir! My grandmother doesn't need that much!" "Ah, but she's using the old email!"
<linxeh> marx2k__: heh - this is large datasets, and datamining / scoring algorithms - if you can load the whole dataset into ram (or at least the connected parts) you can run algoritms in hours / days rather than weeks/months - which means some nice things start to become possible
<stratusfear> any one know what package has the command play for play music on the shell
<stratusfear> ?
<linxeh> stratusfear: mpg123 is one
<superkirbyartist> I had to restart computer for 4th time!
<marx2k__> linxeh: are you breaking through into the 4th dimension? :D
<linxeh> stratusfear: or you can use sox and pipe it into /dev/dsp or whatever
<linxeh> marx2k__: some of the datasets have hundreds of dimensions :P
<stratusfear> linxeh thx
<soundray> stratusfear: sox
<marx2k__> linxeh: are you guys not on a server farm?
<superkirbyartist> Peeps this laptop is faster!
<linxeh> marx2k__: server farms dont help when you need all the data available at once
<gilligan_> is anyone here running ubuntu on a PC with fake RAID ? Like for example a Dell inspiron 9200 with on-board intel fakeRAID ? I am having /massive/ problems with it.. Would be nice to find someone who has it running/going already
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9:  ohh! it was the wrong version, i think i got it.  thanks for your help, i will return if i run into more trouble
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: type apt-cache policy gtk-gnutella (it'll tell ya the version)
<linxeh> marx2k__: clusters only work when you can partition the data up really
<abasinisvacant> ubuntu 2.12.1 is what i use
<superkirbyartist> I click something on the faster computer, it slows down for 5 minutes.
<marx2k__> linxeh: I obviously know very little about data mining
<superkirbyartist> !criawips
<ubotu> criawips: A Presentation application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.11-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Frogzoo> gilligan_: there is a fakeraid page in the wiki
<superkirbyartist> Why are there problems installing criawips?
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: lsb_release -a (it tells ya the version of ubuntu)
<gilligan_> Frogzoo, i know and i have read it..
<linxeh> marx2k__: this is kind of strange stuff - usually you would do all this on a large database, but that takes too long
<IdleOne> superkirbyartist, what problems?
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9:  i use gtk-gnutella version 0.95.4-1
<bob0908> what's the simplest way to get security updates (for Dapper Drake)?
<SpudDogg> LMAO...I can't concentrate on what I'm doing while watching Beerfest.  LOL
<superkirbyartist> People: How can I make my fast computer fast again, please?
<marx2k__> linxeh, whats the backend?
<TheManiacKY> HELP: A What IF question. I have an External USB Hard drive. I would like to put a Linux LIVE CD on it so whenever I plug the drive into a computer I can have it boot from the USB drive and since its a live cd it would automagicly detect the hardware and just work on pretty much any computer.  So instead of carrying a live cd and my external drive. Is there a way I can put the CD on the Drive?
<gilligan_> Frogzoo, my problem is that the dmraid version that is available for edgy doesn't work for me
<Dr0b> hey i need help running wine on ubuntu (PM me to help me out) PLEASEEE
<Frogzoo> gilligan_: don't use it myself
<gilligan_> Frogzoo, and using the feisty version (which depends on a newer libc) caused lots of problems
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9:   breezy 5.10
<linxeh> marx2k__: well the ram I just ordered is for quad dual-core opterons, but the bigger stuff runs on superdomes
<marx2k__> I mean the server backend
<ayyub> linxeh: :O
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<Frogzoo> Dr0b: chances are you don't need help via pm - what's the problem?
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: oh! w0w. okay.
<Dr0b> uhh i installed wine, but idk where to run it from
<tonyyarusso> TheManiacKY: I haven't tried this yet, but I've had the same question.  Let me look for the answers I got.
<Dr0b> ive never used linux before
<crdlb> abasinisvacant, why are you running breezy
<abasinisvacant> crdlb, why not? i don't know.
<Frogzoo> Dr0b: wine blah.exe
<kitche> Dr0b: the terminal just type wine program.exe
<soundray> TheManiacKY: I think it may be possible, but it would take a major hacking effort. You may be better off using a distribution that has been designed to run off removable drives, like DSL Linux.
<marx2k__> dr0b: happens to everyone
<shatrat> Dr0b, you use "wine programname.exe" in terminal
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: that is the latest version for breezy - 0.95.4
<tonyyarusso> TheManiacKY: One person suggested "If your .iso image file is located in /foo and you have a mount
<marx2k__> Hell, I never used linux.. before I did
<linxeh> ayyub: and the sad thing is I have to install RedHat enterprise rubbish on it
<crdlb> abasinisvacant, you really ought to dist-upgrade to dapper
<linxeh> ARGH
<tonyyarusso> TheManiacKY: point /mnt/bar, do this:, 'sudo mount /foo/file.iso /mnt/bar -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop1' The extracted image is in /mnt/bar
<ayyub> ah, really? :(
<marx2k__> linxeh: you dont like RHE?
<abasinisvacant> crdlb:  how? and how long does it take
<linxeh> marx2k__: hell no
<marx2k__> besides the awful packaging system, why dont you like redhat?
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9:  would upgrading my dist work?
<linxeh> if you run offline the package management tools are *rubbish* unless you have a redhat network satellite server
<Frogzoo> !wine | Dr0b
<ubotu> Dr0b: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: i wonder if you have backport repo enabled? if so, then see if there is a newer version there
<linxeh> dependency hell
<bob0908> what's the simplest way to install security patches (for Dapper Drake, and from the command line)?
<linxeh> marx2k__: also I hate the cost
<marx2k__> yeah but that all goes back to RPM crap
<marx2k__> oh yeah, I forgot its not free :D
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9:  i have no idea what you're talking about
<linxeh> marx2k__: I'd rather install Debian on them, and pay for support when I need it
<crdlb> bob0908, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<shatrat> bob0908, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<linxeh> marx2k__: or just donate the money
<ayyub> indeed linxeh
<crdlb> whoops forgot my sudo
<linxeh> we get very very little out of our redhat subscriptions, yet we are forced to have it
<jmichaelx> :-(
<soundray> !offtopic | linxeh, ayyub, marx2k__ et al.
<ubotu> linxeh, ayyub, marx2k__ et al.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marx2k__> linxeh, yeah but isnt it your company losing money and not you
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: yes, it will take time. sometimes it works or not. you'll need to backup something important first. however, let see if backports have a newer one or not. let me find out.
<linxeh> marx2k__: yes, they are losing money, but I'd rather see it went on something we get benefit from rather than problems, eg Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> does ubotu have info on backports repo package for breezy??
<linxeh> it wont happen though :)
<crdlb> abasinisvacant, moving to dapper is a good idea imo because it is supported for three years
<marx2k__> linxeh: like your paycheck? :D
<soundray> !backports | IcemanV9
<ubotu> IcemanV9: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ayyub> Okay, anyway. Anyone know why certain compose key combinations just give me beeps? Like C +d + h should be edh, but it's nothing.
<soundray> linxeh, marx2k__: please (offtopic)
<linxeh> soundray: apologies
<marx2k__> jeez
<atarinox> hi, i'm a linux noob, and if someone could help me follow this tutorial i'd really appreciate it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337482&page=6
<godtvisken> I get an error when logging in that ~/.dmrc is being ignored, and that it must be set to 644 file permissions, and that my $HOME drive must not be writable by other users. can anyone help?
<atarinox> i'm not sure if i have to go through the mounting steps or not...
<marx2k__> you need a tutor to help you follow a tutorial?
<atarinox> marx2k__: plz
<marx2k__> I can try
<Dextorio1> nighty
<marx2k__> Where are you stuck?
<atarinox> marx2k__: on the mounting portion
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: well, i think this is a game plan for you. add backports repo to sources.list and see if it does upgrade to the newer version. if not, then it is time to back up important files and dist-upgrade to dapper (pick a day to do it in case of troubleshooting)
<atarinox> the auto.battle file
<soundray> godtvisken: log into a failsafe session and do a 'rm $HOME/.dmrc'
<AlTheHuman> Any vnc mavens here?
<marx2k__> whoa, im sorry... Ive never dealt wit that
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: oops. forgot to mention this - follow this instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports) to add backports
<soundray> !anyone | AlTheHuman
<ubotu> AlTheHuman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marx2k__> what is that tutorial trying to accomplish?
<jmazaredo> initramfs console whats this
<atarinox> marx2k__: im just trying to access shared folders on other windows computers on my lan
<kaelibean> rg
<marx2k__> through samba?
<ST47> hello, i have two problems... 1. when i use the boot iso i burned my screen gets all freaked out after it loads when i click install or run
<marx2k__> there are much easier ways of mounting samba shares
<marx2k__> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gavintlgold> st47 : as in what?
<IcemanV9> atarinox: did you enable the shared folder on win32 box?
<soundray> atarinox: you may find these instructions easier: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy (scroll down to smbfs)
<AlTheHuman> Sorry. I want to be able to log in remotely and I've gotten all the way to the log on screen, but after entering my credentials, the server hangs up. I need a hint.
<atarinox> IcemanV9: yea i can access all the shares from my windows box
<buchan> Are there any Ubuntu "Minimal CDs" for PowerPC?
<ST47> eerything freezes, and there are weird lines] 
<Dr0b> it tells me "Open the terminal, and cd ((into the directory where the .EXE is located.))"
<Dr0b> what does it mean by that?
<gavintlgold> type in cd [and then the directory] 
<ayyub> Dr0b: change to the directory your .EXE file is in.
<IcemanV9> atarinox: ah. ok. follow what ubotu said about samba. it'll give you how to troubeshoot. :)
<atarinox> IcemanV9: ok thanks.....i may be back
<IcemanV9> or soundray's suggestion
<gavintlgold> dr0b, that's the command for navigating to another directory in the terminal (cd)
<soundray> AlTheHuman: have you tried System-Preferences-Remote Desktop on the remote system?
<shriphani> anyone knows which package contains the ruby header files ?
<shriphani> !ruby-header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby-header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godtvisken> soundray: ok, but how would i fix the permissions of my homedrive in general?
<jmazaredo> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> !ruby | shriphani
<AlTheHuman> soundray: Not sure what you mean. I've used Linux, Windows and Mac OS X clients with the same results.
<ubotu> shriphani: ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<upd> hi
<upd> how can i unrar 7z
<shriphani> IcemanV9: i am on dapper
<soundray> godtvisken: have you followed my suggestion regarding .dmrc, and did that not fix it?
<gradin> q
<shriphani> i am compiling amarok and it says i am missing ruby header files
<soundray> AlTheHuman: I'm talking about the server. Does it run the ubuntu desktop?
<abasinisvacant> IcemanV9, what if i don't do any backports? could i still upgrade? how long does it take? will my files be all deleted?
<IcemanV9> shriphani: same as dapper, too. (i just checked with ubotu :)
<soundray> AlTheHuman: or to put the question differently, how are you starting the VNC server?
<Jake333> hi
<abasinisvacant> what's better, edgy or dapper?
<soundray> !best | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<AlTheHuman> soundray: Yes. Like I said, I have it configured for xinitd, per the tutorial. It shows the Gnome remote logon screen, accepts my credentials and then whammo.
<soundray> !lts | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<shriphani> IcemanV9: i installed the package through apt
<abasinisvacant> i was expecting some answer like that..
<shriphani> but amarok says i am missing header files
<marx2k__> Will Fiesty be LTS?
<marx2k__> I mean, whats going to be LTS after Dapper?
<gavintlgold> edgy, i'd think
<gavintlgold> i have no idea though
<jmichaelx> i am having a big problem getting sun-java6-bin installed. if someone could help me out, i would appreciate it. i am getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7875/
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: it's up to you. you can upgrade to dapper (then to edgy if you want). i don't remember how long it takes. it should not delete any files, but it might in some cases. (better to play safe then sorry)
* shriphani is gonna go to amarok
<superkirbyartist> Thank you  lot for your support everyone!
<Jake333> anyone who can help install nvidia driver for 7300 gt
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: fwiw, i'm on dapper
<Jake333> pm me
<IcemanV9> shriphani: that is fine. apt works.
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9, couldn't i upgrade straight to edgy?   i ask what's better because i don't know the difference between the two
<marx2k__> the only reason Id want to upgrade through the releases is the new kernels
<soundray> AlTheHuman: there should be a log file on the server by the name of hostname:1.log that should tell you why it's crashing
<shriphani> IcemanV9: it doesnt seem to have installed the headers
<soundray> AlTheHuman: or hostname.0.log if there's no other X server running
<crdlb> abasinisvacant, if you do not want to upgrade every 6 months, then go to dapper
<marx2k__> wow... that was a nasty pot of oatmeal :(
<IcemanV9> abasinisvacant: nope. it doesn't work that way. too many problems. it's better to upgrade to dapper first, then edgy.
<AlTheHuman> That's the kind of hint I'm looking for. Where do I look for the log?
<IcemanV9> shriphani: check the log to make sure.
<timfrost> shriphani: try ruby1.8-dev (replace 1.8 with the version of ruby you need to build amarok against).
<shriphani> ok
<abasinisvacant> icemanv9 or crdlb:  all i have to do is type something in the terminal for it to start upgrading to dapper?
<Jake333>  anyone know how to install nvidia driver on 6.10
<godtvisken> soundray: i still get the same error
<godtvisken> Here is my error exactly:
<soundray> AlTheHuman: I only run vncserver as user, and the log ends up in $HOME/.vnc/ -- don't know how you've set it up but I would look under /var/log/
<godtvisken> User's $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored. File should be owned by user and
<godtvisken> have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by the user
<godtvisken> and not be writable by other users.
<soundray> godtvisken: don't paste errors here please
<godtvisken> soundray: ok, sorry
<gavintlgold> jake333 : i used the envy script, but some folks might not like that... (they don't trust scripts)... worked fine for me
<IcemanV9> !upgrade | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr0b> you know what....i think ill just stick with windows ;-)
<timfrost> godtvisken: what does 'ls -ld $HOME' report?
<AlTheHuman> soundray: It's not there, but now that I know what I'm looking for I'll go exploring again. Thanks!
<soundray> godtvisken: what are the permissions on $HOME? Check with 'ls -ld $HOME' and only paste the first 10 characters
<shriphani> i would like to make a small point here. i have noticed that dapper's packages are slightly outdated
<godtvisken> soundray, timfrost: drwxrwxrwx
<soundray> AlTheHuman: 'sudo updatedb ; locate hostname | grep log' may help
<atarinox> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<giod> how do i log into gnome with root account so i have sudo access all the time
<IcemanV9> shriphani: check with backports
<gavintlgold> jake333 : you can google it if you want to try it... "envy nvidia" would show the page for it
<AlTheHuman> soundray: Thanks again; I'm off.
<soundray> godtvisken: okay, do a 'sudo chmod og-w $HOME'
<Jake333> ok
<Jake333> ill do that
<giod> how do i log into gnome with root account so i have sudo access all the time
<godtvisken> soundray: ok, done. thanks. i'll test it
<giod> please i need help
<shriphani> IcemanV9: no not associated with ruby. in general edgy has more up to date versions of  apps like amarok and so on
<soundray> giod: don't do this please because it is very bad security practice
<tm4> giod
<tm4> its not a good idea to stay logged in as root
<soundray> giod: log in normally and get a root shell by running 'sudo -i' in the terminal. You can also create a panel launcher that runs 'gksudo gnome-terminal'
<giod> soundray, i need to so i can set up my server after its set up i will never go in agian
<ayyub> How do I create a new keyboard layout?
<giod> but i want to do it visually not in shell
<IcemanV9> shriphani: ok. well. either upgrade to edgy or try to figure it out why it is not installed correctly
<shriphani> heh i am on dialup
<phr0z3n> ayyub, try Application>Character Layout
<soundray> giod: you can run GUI programs with gksudo, or launch them from the gksudo'ed terminal window
<Jake333> gok
<Jake333> ok
<Jake333> so will envy be fast
<Jake333> i need fast lol
<Jake333> very
<phr0z3n> Ah.. listen to soundray... I just started using ubuntu.
<gavintlgold> as in installation, jake333?
<phr0z3n> Been using FreeBSD and Windows.
<Jake333> as in a whole
<godtvisken> soundray: thanks, it worked
<gavintlgold> well, it uses the proprietary drivers, jake333
<giod> soundray, is their a way on dapper to login as root i know how to do it on edgy but my servers running dapper
<gavintlgold> and they are really nice drivers
<Jake333> can we talk pm?
<ayyub> Okay.
<soundray> godtvisken: well done. How did it get messed up? I'm asking because it might have made more unwelcome changes...
<gavintlgold> i'm kinda new to xchat... how do you do that jake333?
<Jake333> lol
<gavintlgold> i mean freenode
<Jake333> thats surprising
<marx2k__> you have t register befoire sending a pm
<gavintlgold> and how, marx2k__ ?
<godtvisken> soundray: well, i was trying to change something else, and accidentally did `chown -R jason /home/jason/`
<atarinox> so i have a question which may be dumb...once i get everything setup in samba, what program do i use to view the shared files on my network
<giod> soundray, ill take all the blame if some thing bad happens just tell me please
<gavintlgold> i should know this, for future reference
<minus198> Hi..
<marx2k__> gavintlgold, beats me.. Im not interesting in pm'ing people :) Im sure if you read the server messages, it will tell you
<minus198> I need help
<soundray> giod: you can unlock root with 'sudo passwd', but, again, I do not recommend this. You will also have to change the gdm config via System-Administration-Login Window to allow root login
<tensor> hello, anyone know of a good how-to on chroot-ing apache2 on ubuntu?
<gavintlgold> hold on jake333
<Jake333> ok
<Jake333> i pmed u
<marx2k__> atarinox, once it's set up, you will be able to see it like it was a directory
<minus198> I cant get  to look right in Irssi
<nexous> How do I install my .pcf fonts?
<soundray> giod: but PLEASE lock your root account again with 'sudo passwd -l' after you're done
<linux_user400354> does the ubuntu kernel have raid support builtin to it?
<minus198> I dont like that guy 'peer'
<minus198> he's evil..
<minus198> ^^
<soundray> godtvisken: that shouldn't have changed the permissions in this way, though. You must have done something else.
<giod> soundray, thanks
<giod> and i will
<jmichaelx> the mistake i made (i think) was going into adept, telling it to uninstall sun-java5-*, and then telling it to install sun-java6-*
<soundray> giod :)
<marx2k__> I like this guy beer... I think Im going to say hi to him... brb
<nexous> How do I install my .pcf fonts?
<posingaspopular> marx2k__: that make me lol
<nexous> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<godtvisken> soundray: yeah, i'll check my bash_history
<godtvisken> soundray: what sort of thing should i look for?
<tensor> let's try again
<tensor> hello, anyone know of a good how-to on chroot-ing apache2 on ubuntu?
<Jake333> god
<Jake333> so
<Jake333> could u show me the site
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me how to extract debian packages?
<soundray> godtvisken: 'history | grep chmod' :)
<gavintlgold> getting it jake333
<gavintlgold> i'll figure out private messages someday... hehe
<Solarion> is anyone else seeing friefox totally kilinlg X as of today (feisty)?
<Jake333> lol
<Jake333> i need to get beryl
<Jake333> installed by tonight
<Jake333> lol
<soundray> MatrixMon: they are archived with ar -- you can also dpkg --unpack (check man dpkg)
<Jake333> tommoro is vmware
<gavintlgold> i have beryl... envy worked for it
<pavs> why by tonight?
<godtvisken> soundray: nothing in there about my home
<Jake333> im 15 im impatient
<pavs> trying to impress your date?
<conn> hi, can someone with intel integrated graphics tell me their fps in glxgears please?
<Jake333> yea!
<pavs> lol
<Jake333> lol
<soundray> godtvisken: anything you did in a sudo -i shell?
<MatrixMon> Jake333: whats beryl?
<shatrat> conn, glxgears is not a benchmark :(
<chuck_> Hey.... I'm having trouble installing something with apt-get...
<chuck_> lirc: PreDepends: dialog but it is not installable
<pavs> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gavintlgold> ok, jake333, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kristopher> You could prob. install beryl in the next hour.
<gavintlgold> beryl is awesome
<skirk> sry, which program I should use to open ISO file?????
<conn> shatrat, I know, thanks.. but it's for a good reason
<marx2k__> skirk, what do you want to do with the ISO?
<marx2k__> an ISO is a disk image
<chuck_> that output doesn't really help me too much.... does that mean I don't have dialog installed? (i'm on 6.10 kubuntu)
<skirk> yes
<Solarion> "Startup failed because of the following error:
<Solarion> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ZH6J9R8Y85: Connection refused" from epiphany
<TheDebugger> skirk: Use mount
<skirk> I must extract ISO
<soundray> !iso | skirk
<ubotu> skirk: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Solarion> anyone around here helping with feisty?
<skirk> O_O
<gavintlgold> get the stable version jake333 , (it will stop your x-server for a while... that's normal ... should work after that though. Did for me and also my friend too when we were installing beryl
<skirk> lol ok
<soundray> Solarion: not here, but in #ubuntu+1
<Jake333> wow
<Jake333> thnks
<gavintlgold> needs to stop the xserver to install the driver i think
<Jake333> its installed
<FuzzyB> Is there a sparc netboot image for 6.10 ?
<Jake333> so what do i do now tho
<gavintlgold> for beryl?
<Jake333> to install nvidia driver
<gavintlgold> oh, ok i get it
<pavs> beryl is over-rated. I installed it the same week i installed my first linux distro (ubuntu), which is a month ago. After couple of weeks, I kinda got irritated with all the fancy stuff. Its distracting when yo u are trying to get something done.IMO :)
<detuneyourradio> hello.  anyone here pretty familiar with dpkg?  it's hanging when i try to install any packages and i'm having no luck
<gavintlgold> type in a terminal: envy
<Jake333> ok
<marx2k__> I agree pavs
<gavintlgold> i'm not sure if you need sudo or not
<marx2k__> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<gavintlgold> try w/o first jake333
<tunganet> anyone know how to make my nvidia geforce 5200 render better?
<chuck_> Can anyone give me a little help with dependencies in apt-get?
<tunganet> i currently see LINES across my screen
<Jake333> nope i dont need it
<Jake333> i just typed it
<Jake333> and typed the pass
<shatrat> tunganet, what driver are you using?
<soundray> detuneyourradio: please paste the relevant part of the session log on the pastebin
<Jake333> will this driver work with 7300 gt?
<nwonknu-> sup
<marx2k__> chuck_, : sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<tunganet> i used envy and it installed for me
<soundray> !pastebin | detuneyourradio
<ubotu> detuneyourradio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gavintlgold> jake333, probably, because i have a 7600+ GT and it worked
<pavs> sudo -s apt-get the_whole_internet_and_than_some
<detuneyourradio> soundray, there's really no error to post, i get no error and it just hangs
<detuneyourradio> i can show you the output if i try to install a package
<detuneyourradio> though
<skirk> I cant mount beaucoe shell say "You must specify filesystem"
<Jake333> ok
<conn> can someone please help? If you have an intel graphics card, just check your glxgears fps in two ways, a) glxgears -printfps and b) INTEL_BATCH=1 glxgears -printfps
<soundray> detuneyourradio: no, just tell me what command line you use
<Jake333> so do i start the install?
<detuneyourradio> gnome terminal
<detuneyourradio> er
<Jake333> press 1
<Jake333> so i do
<gavintlgold> yeah.. it may cut out the xserver (and so xchat i think) but it will ask you very easy questions
<Jake333> and i install
<crdlb> skirk, use '-t vfat' or whatever the fs is
<MatrixMon> Is there any other way to extract a deb package other than dpkg?
<pavs> I am installing the whoole internet in my computer :)
<Jake333> ok
* marx2k__ smacks UAE Amiga Emulator around with a large Fatter Angus
<BitNinja707> i'm having some issues with Samba...it sets the ownership of any files placed there by a client computer to "nobody" which causes some problems with what i'm trying to do (put my iTunes library on Ubuntu)
<detuneyourradio> soundray, i just do sudo apt-get install package and i've also tried just dpkg -i package
<soundray> chuck_: you have to describe the problem
<BitNinja707> anyone have experience with that
<bruenig> MatrixMon, ar x whatever.deb
<Jake333> brb
<BitNinja707> ?
<detuneyourradio> but same issue
<gavintlgold> jake333: i'm 16 and I did it.. shouldn't be too hard
<detuneyourradio> just hangs
<gavintlgold> ;)
<pavs> what does ag has to do with being able to install beryl ? :)
<stevo> hello there
<gavintlgold> pavs: ag?
<bruenig> !howdy | stevo
<ubotu> stevo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pavs> age
<soundray> detuneyourradio: Ctrl-C all dpkgs and apt-gets please and try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<nwonknu-> fun
<pavs> there is no minimum age requirement for beryl installment AFAIK
<carson> is anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook?
<bruenig> I would say at least 5 years old to install beryl
<pavs> heh
<FuzzyB> no i run os/x on my macbook
<detuneyourradio> soundray, i've tried that as well, still hangs =/
<chuck_> soundray: i put up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7880/ for my problem with apt-get
<MatrixMon> Gavin: age has nothing to do with knowledge
<marx2k__> I bet a 3 year old can do it
<gavintlgold> breuenig: idk.... the xorg.conf part might be a bit hard
<chuck_> care to take a look?
<bruenig> I said at least
<bruenig> it could be raised
<bruenig> potentially
<gavintlgold> lol
<stevo> i've just been introduced to the world of linux and im diggin it
<detuneyourradio> soundray, i get this error as well but i've had it for a while and never made dpkg hang: dpkg: serious warning: files list for package 'xserver-xorg-video-vmware' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<FuzzyB> if you like linux so much you should try anal sex
<gavintlgold> stevo: yep, linux is cool alright
<chuck_> lol
<lightrush> any1 can tell if 6.10 is gonna upgrade gradually to become 7.04 or the upgrade will be altogether in April?
<soundray> chuck_: what does 'sudo apt-get install dialog' give you?
<marx2k__> chuck_, try using aptitude
<bruenig> lightrush, altogether
<lightrush> bruenig, omg !
<nick_> I just installed a new DVD-RW drive, but for some reason Ubuntu does not let me burn discs with it.  It just asks me to insert a disc with X amount of free space and hit continue (it's a perfectly good blank disc).  Does anyone know what might be causing this or how to solve the problem?
<dimeotane> can anyone tell me the difference between compiz and beryl?
<shatrat> lightrush, it's not gradual.  6.10 is locked down for now, and when 7.04 comes out it will be locked down as well
<stevo> try anal sex...im in college, eperimentation at its best
<bruenig> dimeotane, #ubuntu-effects
<stevo> i just cant spell
<lightrush> bruenig, so the only chance to get uptodate system is either to install Herd 4 ot to wait ....
<marx2k__> nick_, are you sure its blank??
<chuck_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7881/
<pavs> stevo i think linux has been digged before, ie, http://www.digg.com/linux_unix
<nick_> yes, marx2k__
<bruenig> lightrush, yes
<ubuntu> hey i have problem
<lightrush> bruenig, I remember that it was gradual upgrade with Dapper to Edgy
<dimeotane> I thought they were the same but feisty is going to have compiz installed not beryl
<bruenig> lightrush, no you don't
<chuck_> !aptitude
<nexous> How do I install .pcf fonts?
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyy]  by tonyy
<nick_> I installed the drive after linux was already up and running, so i dont know if i need to do any additional configuration.
<ubuntu> bruenig i install WIndows VIsta and now i can't boot UBuntu
<gavintlgold> dimeotane: beryl is updated a lot, but compiz is considered "more stable?" i think...
<bruenig> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marx2k__> chuck, instead of typing apt-get, type aptitude :)
<ubuntu> how can i return the grub
<bruenig> apt-get > aptitude
<dimeotane> gavintlgold: do they basically look the same and do the same thing then?
<nick_> Can i make it redetect my CD drives like it did during installation?
<lightrush> bruenig, what will happen ig I replace my sources with Feisty ones?
<pavs> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jake333> hi god...
<Jake333> im back
<gavintlgold> dimeotane: but edgy isn't going to come with beryl or compiz, right? I heard that on the linux action show
<Jake333> or gavin gold
<gavintlgold> they changed their minds
<Jake333> thats what it is
<bruenig> lightrush, if you do that and dist-upgrade, you will get an unstable mess
<gavintlgold> jake333
<atarinox> so i'm trying to setup network sharing on my windows network, can somebody clarify this sentence for me: The Windows computer name is servername, this can be either an IP address or an assigned name....does that mean the network name? something like MSHOME?
<Jake333> i ran it
<bruenig> lightrush, perhaps #ubuntu+1 could help you
<Jake333> and it restarted
<gavintlgold> worked jake333?
<Jake333> the computer
<Jake333> do i have to download something else too?
<christopher> hey there - my problem: i want to write a script which asks me WHERE the file ist want to play with ogle.. does anyone here have some minutes for me to help me with this prob???
<xerophyte_> how can i find out which package /usr/bin/mail file belongs .. with redhat i search rpm -qf /usr/bin/mail how can i find out in Ubuntu?
<lightrush> ty
<gavintlgold> jake333: no
<Jake333> oh
<gavintlgold> all installed
<Jake333> hmm
<bruenig> christopher, what?
<gavintlgold> in theory
<dimeotane> lightrush: I wouldn't do that.. I tried that with dapper and edgy... it borked my system bigtime
<soundray> chuck_: also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<christopher> bruenig: do you know ogle? the dvd player?
<timfrost> xerophyte_: dpkg -S /usr/bin/mail
<soundray> detuneyourradio: does 'sudo apt-get update' do anything?
<gavintlgold> dimeotane: i haven't tried compiz, but beryl is great... i would suggest it if you are thinking about it
<bruenig> christopher, so what, you run the script it asks you where the file is, you type that, then it plays it?
<xerophyte_> timfrost, thx
<lightrush> dimeotane, I believe that this is what will happen but asking just theoretically
<marx2k__> beryl is unstable
<detuneyourradio> soundray, yup, it updates all the repos just fine, no errors
<rich__> what is planned for the next ubuntu release?
<chuck_> soundray: sources.list is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7882/
<chuck_> soundray: did I comment out too many?
<marx2k__> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<rich__> it is verging on being good enough, but not quite
<pavs> true beryl is unstable even though its updated a million times a week :)
<ayyub> Where are Ubuntu's keyboard layouts? How do I make a new one?
<christopher> bruenig: no, the script does not exist yet, i want to write it but i dont know how to start!
<detuneyourradio> soundray: is there a way to force dpkg to produce an error when it's installing? i've looked through the dpkg man but i can't find anything related to that
<christopher> bruenig: i want to use zenity to ask for the path
<gavintlgold> pavs: beryl works superfine with almost no problems for me..... I wouldn't really call it that unstable anymore... imho
<chuck_> detuneyourradio: can  you give it a -v for verbose when running?
<bruenig> chuck_, here is what I would do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7883/
<detuneyourradio> chuck_: let me try that
<soundray> chuck_: yes, re-enable universe, do a sudo apt-get update, then you should be able to install dialog
<chuck_> soundray: thanks, i'll give it a try
<chuck_> bruenig: i'll take a look at that too. thx
<soundray> detuneyourradio: also consider strace dpkg
<bruenig> christopher, not familiar with zenity, I thought you were talking about a terminal prompt which would have been kind of weird
<detuneyourradio> soundray: strace dpkg?
<rich__> is it gnome holding ubuntu back?
<soundray> detuneyourradio: yes (man strace)
<bruenig> seeing as you could probably just do "ogle /path/to/whatever"
<christopher> bruenig: terminal prompt would be a good beginning!!!
<Jake333> back again
<christopher> bruenig: but i dont know what i have to write to tell the script to ask me about the path!?!
<Jake333> it wont like run
<soundray> detuneyourradio: before you do strace, check if 'dpkg' by itself spits out the help message as it should
<pavs> gavintlgold it could be my video card, but beryl is fuzzy sometimes and has the potential of freezing my system once in a while. I have seen it hapen to others on better graphics card however.
<Jake333> want me to show u a screen shot
<chuck_> bruenig: heh heh     that's what I did before I looked at your suggestion. thanks  =)
<gavintlgold> pavs: do you have ati or nvidia, and do you have the proprietary drivers (and a good card)?
<bruenig> christopher, but you can just put the path in the first place
<detuneyourradio> soundray: just the command "dpkg" spits out the normal; just to make sure, i use strace + the normal install command right?
<chuck_> dialog installed, and lirc is installing now. Thanks bruenig and soundray!!!
<bigjohntoday> so here is some interesting information, on my intel board D945GZIS with SATA 250GB HD and IDE DVD ROM, ubuntu would not install, FC4 installs no problems, what do you think is the reason for ubuntu not installing?
<pavs> ATI terrible card: radeon 200m :) I wonder if its possible to upgrade your laptop graphics card.
<chuck_> that was way too dumb
<Jake333> i thinkk there might be
<gavintlgold> pavs: yeah, it's the ati drivers... not very good
<Jake333> idk
<marx2k__> bigjohntoday, Im going to guess its based on the fact that you havent described the issue whatsoever
<gavintlgold> unfortunately...
<Jake333> i need the nvidia one working
<soundray> detuneyourradio: yes. It gives you oodles of information -- the interesting bit is to see what it hangs on
<gavintlgold> oh, sorry jake333, didn't notice you
<detuneyourradio> yeah i found what it hangs on
<bigjohntoday> marx2k__ oh i have spent 3 days in here going over the problem
<Jake333> lol its fine
<detuneyourradio> soundray: i'll upload it to that site
<soundray> detuneyourradio: ok
<pavs> gavintlgold so beryl works better with nvidia?
<nexous> Does anyone have a clue on installing .PCF fonts?
<nick_> My problem with my DVD drive seems to be similar to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364530.  I replaced my previous CD-R drive with this DVD-R drive after ubuntu was already installed.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Is there a way to re-detect the drives?  Is this just a nautilus issue?
<bigjohntoday> but what I basically got it down to was that PATA and JMicron were causing issues with Ubuntu because of the intel D946GZIS board
<detuneyourradio> soundray: what was it called again?
<gavintlgold> pavs: MUCH better
<christopher> bruenig: okay, again, the script should ask me about the path where the CD/DVD-Iso is MOUNTED! because the path is different when the iso-name is different!
<gavintlgold> pavs: It's flawless on my card
<marx2k__> have you tried fiesty install?
<soundray> detuneyourradio: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<atarinox> IcemanV9: are you still around?
<bigjohntoday> I updated the BIOS but that did not resolve anything and the only resolution to the problem was installing Fedora Core 4, Solaris X86 or AsiaNux
<Jake333> well gold im stuck lol
<bigjohntoday> nothing else works
<seshomaru1234> hi -anyone has any experience with enabling active x on ie4linux?
<gavintlgold> jake333: could you put my full name in your posts it helps
<Jake333> ok
<gavintlgold> thx
<christopher> bruenig: so i want to have a script which asks me about the path that i can type it in and the program will start palying the mounted dvd
<pavs> gavinstlgold i guess thats one more think to take notice before i buy my next comp. to make it more linux/ubuntu friendly
<gavintlgold> pavs: yeah, beryl is awesome with nvidia
<gavintlgold> jake333: so, what happened?
<Jake333> Gavinlgold: well
<gavintlgold> gavintlgold... hehe
<marx2k__> ok so youve installed beryl
<Jake333> Gavintlgold:
<detuneyourradio> soundray: here is just the last part is spat out: http://past.ubuntu-nl.org/7884/
<Jake333> uea
<pavs> brb gotta clean the house, GF coming back tomorrow :(
<nexous> Does anyone have a clue on installing .PCF fonts?
<Jake333> yea*
<marx2k__> big question is ... once youre tired of it... how do you UNinstall it
<bruenig> christopher, um ok, well how does ogle work? can you just do "ogle /path/to/whatever"
<gavintlgold> anyway, what won't run?
<detuneyourradio> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7884/ **
<gavintlgold> jake333, what won't run?
<gavintlgold> does beryl not run jake333? or the driver
<PFA> what permissions should my home folder have or what can i do to restore it to its default permissions?
<christopher> bruenig: with a small parmamether phrase: ogle -u cli /path/to/whatever
<Jake333> Gavintlgold: ok it goes to a black screen right after i run it
<soundray> detuneyourradio: have you installed stuff from sid by any chance?
<marx2k__> PFA: You mean ~?
<detuneyourradio> soundray: i don't even know what sid is
<gavintlgold> beryl, or envy? jake333
<PFA> marx2k__: i guess?
<Jake333> Gavintlgold:envy
<shatrat> marx2k__, sudo apt-get remove beryl ?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marx2k__> shatrat, think its that easy?
<gavintlgold> even if you wait a bit, nothing happens, jake333?
<marx2k__> PFA: drwxr-xr-x 72 marx2k marx2k 8192 2007-02-27 19:53 marx2k
<Jake333> want me to try
<ubuntu> bruenig i try the first option and it won work
<shatrat> marx2k__, why wouldnt it be
<bigjohntoday> soundray: I am not sure if you remember our conversation from 3 days ago about the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off""" issue when installing ubuntu on duo core intel technology
<soundray> detuneyourradio: sid is the kid in Toy Story who breaks toys (it's also the unstable branch of Debian)
<Jake333> it lets me type
<ubuntu> I have INstalled VIsta
<marx2k__> shatrat, I think it might be a little more involved
<soundray> bigjohntoday: oh yeah, have you solved that?
<bruenig> christopher, look at this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7885/
<ubuntu> maybe it lock the partition
<bigjohntoday> soundray: i have figured out the issue and their is only one of a few ways of solving it
<shatrat> marx2k__, doubtful
<gavintlgold> jake333: do you log in, and then type?
<soundray> detuneyourradio: have you used automatix on your system?
<bigjohntoday> soundray gimme a few seconds to type the various methods
<Jake333> Gavintlgold: yea and then i type 1
<PFA> marx2k__: umm... can you give me an actual command to change this?
<marx2k__> I did remove beryl at some point and I couldve swore it was more than a single line uninstall
<Jake333> Gavintlgold: and it goes black
<soundray> bigjohntoday: please use pastebin if you don't mind (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<Jake333> Gavintlgold: and i see a under score _ and that s it
<marx2k__> PFA: Im bad at modes :)
<Jake333> do i have to be in root or sumthin?
<detuneyourradio> soundray: ah alright. no i haven't.  and no i don't use automatix.  the last things i installed according to the dpkg log were .. h/o
<shatrat> marx2k__, you can do a sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of its unused dependencies, and you can rm ~/.beryl to get rid of its settings if you desperately need those kb of hard drive space
<christopher> bruenig: GREAT. ill test it now and give you an feedback! thanks first of all
<gavintlgold> jake333: do you want to go to the #beryl irc? almost nothing is happening there, and it might be easier to 'hear' over this 'din'
<PFA> marx2k__: thanks anyway :/
<gavintlgold> jake333: most likely root
<Jake333> Gavintlgold: yes
<Jake333> lets go
<gavintlgold> ok
<marx2k__> shatrat, then maybe I was doing something odd when I did it
<marx2k__> *shrug*
<nexous> Does anyone have a clue on installing .PCF fonts?
<ducky1436> hi all, I just installed the 64-bit edgy eft. Everything seems to be working fine, but the gnome-volume-management doesn't seem to be working because the computer doesn't detect any cds I insert or usb drives I attach. Anyone know how to fix this?
<tempun> hi all, i am getting message from syslogd@this.system come though the various ssh terminals i have to other systems. is this a recogninsed problem? i couldn't find it
<detuneyourradio> soundray: looks just like some regular updates, ekiga and slocate?
<bigjohntoday> soundray: sure I will try to make it somewhat followable!
<detuneyourradio> soundray: before that i installed beryl and xgl packages in attempts to that those works, heh.
<soundray> detuneyourradio: have you any idea what gstreamer-0.8-sid might be?
<detuneyourradio> no
<detuneyourradio> i'm pretty sure i'm on
<marx2k__> so whats a good ATI-based desktop enhancement?
<marx2k__> or is there not one? :)
<detuneyourradio> soundray: i don't ... is it safe to remove it?  i think i may be on a newer version of gstreamer as well
<jlgaddis> marx2k__: Compiz/Beryl
<marx2k__> Compiz/Beryl is for NVidia I thought?
<PFA> what permissions should my home folder have or what command can i use to restore it to its default permissions?
<detuneyourradio> soundray: yeah i have all the 0.10 gstreamers installed
<soundray> detuneyourradio: I would think it's safe, but I don't believe you'll be able to because of the same problem
<detuneyourradio> hm ok
<detuneyourradio> soundray: yup, you're right .. hangs when i try to remove it
<shatrat> marx2k__, nothing is graphics card specific.  the thing is, ATI sucks at writing drivers so most people who use beryl and compiz use nvidia or intel or older ATI cards with open source drivers.
<detuneyourradio> is there a way to safely remove it manually?
<tempun> PFA: this is mine ... drwxr-xr-x 47 ben ben 2.3K 2007-02-28 11:32 ben
<marx2k__> I wonder if my ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon will work
<PFA> tempun: but how can i change it to that!!!
<nexous> Does anyone have a clue on installing .PCF fonts?
<roldan> ambot
<jlgaddis> PFA: At $home I set mine to 700, but that's a personal preference.  At $work, they're 750.
<tempun> PFA: h/o
<marx2k__> !pcf
<christopher> bruenig: its very late... i did "sudo chmod +x ogledvd" but when i type it into the prompt i get a failure?!
<jlgaddis> PFA: chmod 755 ~
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PFA> jlgaddis: thank you
<rbil_> marx2k__: I'd guess that with the oss radeon driver it will work
<roldan> whaaat
<marx2k__> maybe I will give it a shot
<tempun> PFA: chmod 755 ~
<bruenig> christopher, where did you put ogledvd?
<marx2k__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tempun> ah some beat me 8-(
<roldan> hi im from phillipines
<PFA> tempun: thanks
<christopher> bruenig: home
<R3MiX> anybody have the CUPS driver for the lexmark Z810?
<ducky1436> hi all, I just installed the 64-bit edgy eft. Everything seems to be working fine, but the gnome-volume-management doesn't seem to be working because the computer doesn't detect any cd's or usb drives I attach. Anyone know how to fix this?
<bruenig> christopher, if it isn't in the PATH, then you will need to be in the same directory of it and do ./ogledvd
<tempun> my connection has been throttled back to 64kbps, lag plus
<soundray> detuneyourradio: do a ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/gstreamer0.8-sid.list pls
<DrZeus_> hi all.  I screwed up my .bashrc file and now I dont see the prompt.  Does anybody knows a way for fixing that, or getting a standard bashrc file for getting that fixed?
<christopher> bruenig: mkay, ill try
<bruenig> christopher, if you just want it to run with ogledvd, it will need to be in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<shatrat> DrZeus_, is there a .bashrc~ file in your home?
<detuneyourradio> soundray: it's there
<DrZeus_> shatrat: let me check
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: "cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~" to restore it to the original
<tunganet> my nvideo renders very slow!
<DrZeus_> jlgaddis: is that a command?
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: Yes.
<bruenig> christopher, I was thinking, if you are just going to use this for dvd, then you can figure out where the dvd is at /media/cdrom0 or wherever it is, and you can set it up to automatically launch whatever is mounted in there without prompting you for the path
<soundray> detuneyourradio: can you try moving it to another directory and see if strace dpkg still hangs ins the same place
<detuneyourradio> soundray: sure, one sec
<soundray> s/ins/in/
<DrZeus_> jlgaddis: oh man thanx
<DrZeus_> shatrat: thnx too my friend
<bigjohntoday> soundray: It has been added
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: Heh, no problem.
<DrZeus_> jlgaddis: I just wanted to hide the directory root from the prompt
<tempun> how do i disable kernel irq disabling on ubuntu edgy?
<DrZeus_> and from the window title
<tarelerulz> I don't have working cd rom drive So how would I install ubuntu? I do 4g usb hard drive .
<threeonefour_> is the a windows program so i can read my linux partitions
<christopher> bruenig: okay, thanks a lot!!!!
<bruenig> christopher, ok well where is it?
<DrZeus_> Im trying to code a command for hiding the terminal window
<shatrat> !install | tarelerulz I believe you will find some other methods listed here.
<ubotu> tarelerulz I believe you will find some other methods listed here.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tarelerulz> three is a program that can read ext3
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: Like instead of "jlgaddis@jlgaddis-ubuntu:/home$", you just want "jlgaddis@jlgaddis-ubuntu$" or some such?
<christopher> bruenig: where is what?
<DrZeus_> jlgaddis: yes
<DrZeus_> just that
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: One sec.
<nexous> Does anyone have a clue on installing .PCF fonts?
<shatrat> threeonefour_, fs-driver.org
<bruenig> christopher, where does the dvd mount?
<soundray> bigjohntoday: a SATA vs PATA conflict? I'm amazed...
<DrZeus_> I figured out how to get it in the prompt; but in the window tite seems not to be working
<tarelerulz> Ext2IFS_1_10c is the name
<giod> is there a way to set ubuntu to run a peice of code like every 5 minuets
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: The PS1 environment variable controls what your prompt looks like.
<bigjohntoday> something to do with the board I have
<christopher> bruenig: it mounts on /media/nameoftheiso  because i use a nautilus script
<jlgaddis> giod: Yes, make a cronjob for it.
<giod> how do i do that
<detuneyourradio> soundray: it stopped hanging, asked me to do a dpkg --configure -a, proceeding with that ...
<not_a_k> i'm sick of fighting ati and nvidia drivers over the past years. can anyone reccommend a video card that will just work? Especially with dual head support? I just want to be able to say "Xinerama On" and have it automagically function
<bruenig> christopher, there isn't anything else in that directory is there?
<bigjohntoday> soundray: it just keeps on erroring out on ubuntu and finally gives up, so I sent an email to Intel about that board I am waiting to see their reply
<jlgaddis> giod: "man 5 crontab"
<detuneyourradio> soundray: it works now!
<DrZeus_> jlgaddis: yes; i managed to get it in the prompt
<DrZeus_> but it keeps showing in the window title
<soweto76> not_a_k, me 2
<soundray> bigjohntoday: thanks for taking the trouble. One thing you could also do is to file a wishlist bug on launchpad for a workaround.
<soundray> detuneyourradio: well done!
<nexous> Does anyone have a clue on installing .PCF fonts?
<detuneyourradio> soundray: thanks so very much for the help
<christopher> bruenig: theres also cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 floppy floppy0
<threeonefour_> shatrat, thats awesome
<shatrat> not_a_k, the nvidia drivers are pretty good lately in my experience.  Intel is supposed to be coming out with a PCI-E card sometime in the future but that could be never.
<detuneyourradio> soundray: it is greatly appreciated
<christopher> bruenig: i have ubuntu edgy
<threeonefour_> shatrat, thanks
<soundray> detuneyourradio: you might still have trouble when you try to uninstall the gstreamer-0.8* packages
<shatrat> threeonefour_, no problem.
<rbil_> nexous: I've never added pcf fonts, but this page describes how to do it ... http://osr507doc.sco.com/en/GECG/X_Font_ProcAddFn.html
<detuneyourradio> soundray: alright, i'll work on that later, i've got a test to study for ...
<bruenig> christopher, and you are sure it just mounts in /media/ not in one of those subdirectories, by default it will mount in /media/cdrom(something) unless you changed it
<detuneyourradio> soundray: i may be able to figure that part out myself anyway
<soundray> detuneyourradio: but having gone through this, you know a couple of tricks to deal with it
<jlgaddis> DrZeus_: Not sure on how to get it out of the titlebar, sorry.
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda6  /mnt/root/boot
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mnt/root/boot does not exist
<shatrat> not_a_k, if you get an older radeon 9250 it should work quite well with the open source drivers, but of course thats AGP only and the performance will be a little weak in games.
<detuneyourradio> soundray: yup ;)
<bigjohntoday> soundray: well I am outta here maybe I will do that next day but thanks to all of you for your help
<nexous> rbil_: thanks.
<soundray> :)
<ubuntu> hey that is this error it say that is mount good.
<threeonefour_> shatrat, are you familiure with fiesty
<jlgaddis> My 3.5 year old Nvidia card runs wonderfully.
<timfrost> DrZeus_: for gnome terminal, adjust PROMPT_COMMAND.  For example ' PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033] 0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: \007"' to get user and host without the directory.
<shatrat> threeonefour_, no, it's not released yet.
<soundray> bigjohntoday: okay. Bye!
<jlgaddis> As does the three month old one.
<htaccess> is there a web based package search for ubuntu like debian provides
<facugaich> Ubugtu, you have to create that dir first
<facugaich> ubuntu, you have to create that dir first
<tunganet> anyone know why my Gefoce fx5200 renders like crap in games?
<timfrost> htaccess: packages.ubuntu.com
<soundray> detuneyourradio: good luck with your test. I've just passed my final one ever ;)
<kos-mos> hey, I am new to linux and I am trying to setup beryl. I have it installed, I don't know if I did it correctly but... my system specs should be able to handle it, although when beryl manager is running and I try to switch over to beryl window manager it starts up then switches back to metacity
<ubuntu> facugaich what ???
<DrZeus_> timfrost: hows that?
<shatrat> tunganet, because its just about the worst card nvidia has ever made.
<not_a_k> shatrat: I've been using hand me downs from friends. I'm using a radeon 9600 at the moment... I tried repacing an oldish geforce
<htaccess> timfrost: thanks
<tunganet> but it doesnt render as good as it does in windows?
<tarelerulz> I don't have floppy drive and I don't have working cd rom drive ,but I do have usb hard drive wiht 4 gb of space . Can anyone help me
<jlgaddis> kos-mos: Open up a terminal, run "beryl-manager" and see what errors it's spitting out.
<not_a_k> shatrat: maybe I should try the open source drivers anyway
<christopher> bruenig: the nautilus script creats a new directory in /media which is called like the *.iso so when the dvd i mounted was called test.iso then it would be at /media/test.iso -> that would be the mount point
<threeonefour_> shatrat, k thx i am trying that alpha software for ubuntu to install to windows
<billy> howdy y'all
<shatrat> threeonefour_, that sounds terrible, but it's your hard drive.
<christopher> bruenig: it is always an iso-file i want to play!!!
<facugaich> ubuntu, I was just saying that that error means the dir does not exist
<bruenig> christopher, well something as simple as this should do it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7887/
<DrZeus_> timfrost: thats in the .bashrc file right?
<ubuntu> mount: /dev/hda6 already mounted or /mnt/root busy
<ubuntu> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda6 is already mounted on /mnt/root
<ubuntu> pfuuuuuuuuuuuuu hey
<ubuntu> look this
<kos-mos> No compisite extension is what it says
<shatrat> not_a_k, the open source driver is supposed to work with 9600s, but its not as well documented as the 8500-9250s so you might have problems.  It's worth a try though, the proprietary ATI drivers are all kinds of bad
<threeonefour_> shatrat, i need windows for my guitar programs  they crash when i try to wine them
<soundray> bruenig: I like your use of the pastebin for therapy ;)
<ubuntu> and now look that root@ubuntu:/# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda6 /mnt/root/boot
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mnt/root/boot does not exist
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda6 /mnt/root
<christopher> bruenig: urgh...thats it i guess... one moment
<billy> recommendations for a file browser?
<jlgaddis> kos-mos: If you run "grep omposite /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal, does it show anything or just go back to a prompt.
<shatrat> threeonefour_, so dual boot, you shouldnt be messing with alpha software if youre a beginner
<jlgaddis> billy: nautilus?  :P
<timfrost> DrZeus_: Yes.  That should be in .bashrc.
<abcdef> does anyone in here has 24 inches LCD?
<kos-mos> just goes back to terminal
<ubuntu> i put the command like they said in the web page and it give me error,what happend with UBUntu
<HSBC> hello
<godtvisken> soundray: what is sudo -i ?
<billy> jlgaddis: i'd like to have a quick launcher in my panel, instead of having to go to "Places" everytime.
<tarelerulz> make you have root powers
* HSBC is proud to announce a donation of 100000 euros to Ubuntu
<soundray> godtvisken: gets you a shell with admin privileges
<jlgaddis> kos-mos: Okay, you need to add a small bit to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  I'll PM you a few lines, just add them to the end of it and restart X.
<bruenig> we only take dinars
<HSBC> nah i wish i had the authority :)
<kos-mos> ok.
<HSBC> they are contributing to global warming tho
<threeonefour_> shatrat, i just want to try it you know   and if this causes my windows to completly get screwed i don't care is a 6GB Hd
<HSBC> i mean ending it
<abcdef> no one use 24 '' LCD monitor?
<godtvisken> soundray: hm, no, then
<DrZeus_> timfrost: oh man, thank you so much
<silwenae> abcdef: I have a dell 24" monitor
<HSBC> bruenig:  Dinars......  how about some dinners ! im hungry man lol
<christopher> bru
<HSBC> anyways
<bruenig> see because those words are similar
<jlgaddis> HSBC: Hopefully it's not any of my money.  :P
<godtvisken> soundray: to answer your question (if i had done anything with a sudo -i shell)
<ubuntu> hey what happend with the problem i say
<abcdef> silwenae, do you recommend it?
<HSBC> whats the deal with ubuntu and freespire?
<bruenig> there is a huge feud
<silwenae> abcdef: I highly recommend it, it was one of the best purchases I've ever made
<christopher> bruenig: thats it!! it is soooo simple...
<shatrat> abcdef, I have a sceptre 20.1 that I highly recommend.
<shatrat> abcdef, widescreen for life.
<bruenig> christopher, you can even make a launcher out of that, just click it
<silwenae> shatrat: I bought that same sceptre for my wife for christmas, great bang for the buck
<soundray> godtvisken: okay... Let's assume that your system is all right now, in the absence of evidence to the contrary ;)
<abcdef> lol, thanks guys i'll buy 24 "" :)
<billy> how do you put a file browser launcher in the panel?
<abcdef> is it good with game silwenae ?
<shatrat> silwenae, I was expecting dead pixels and asbestos packing material for the price, but its really quite nice
<HSBC> bruenig:  Between shuttleworth and Robertson
<HSBC> ?
<christopher> bruenig: i did,and he has got a new symbol ;-) can i ask you another question?
<bruenig> billy, create custom application launcher and make the command nautilus
<jlgaddis> I recently got a pair of ViewSonic 21" at $work, and now I've almost convinced myself I need the same thing at $home too.
<shatrat> billy, you can just drag and drop from Places menu
<giod> ah is there an easier way than crontab
<godtvisken> soundray: heh, thanks. did that command you had me do apply to all files in my home directory, btw?
<fryfrog> Is there any repos to get a later kernel for ubuntu?  I am trying to grow my raid5 array and it isn't supported in the 2.6.17 kernel (or it isn't enabled)
<silwenae> abcdef: Yeah, it's great, it was my first LCD I ever bought, and I expected ghosting, but really haven't noticed it.  I was shocked to see UT2k4 support 1920x1080 natively in game
<jlgaddis> giod: Crontab really is the easiest way.
<bruenig> christopher, yeah sure
<linux_kid> OK, every time I start VMplayer, I get into a freeze, and If I wait a half-hour, it will unfreeze and then If i type in a Window, it will cause it to close. Any Help??
<jlgaddis> giod: Crontab is really easy once you figure it out.
<rbil_> billy: or if you have nautilus in the main menu, just drag and drop its icon onto the panel
<giod> jlgaddis, it looks hard
<foznot> anyone have time to fix my wireless with prism chipset 2.5? it is a netgear 802.11b trying to use dapper
<soundray> godtvisken: no, only to the directory itself (use -R to apply chmod or chown to all subdirectories)
<abcdef> <silwenae>, do you know when the price go down from 400 - 500?
<abcdef> 24 inches is still expensive
<jron> where can i report herd 4 bugs?
<silwenae> I need help on editing an MP3 profile:  When I pull up gnome-audio-properties, i see MP3 as an existing profile.  but when I open sound juicer or banshee, it's not a profile I can choose or edit from
<soundray> !bugs | jron
<ubotu> jron: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<shatrat> abcdef, you can get a 20.1 inch for under 200 from tigerdirect
<jlgaddis> giod: Write your code so that it will run "unattended", say it's called "myscript.sh", you just run "crontab -e" and add a line that says "*/5 * * * * /home/username/myscript.sh"
<giod> jlgaddis, can you help me set it up
<silwenae> abcdef: they won't be going down soon, there is a crystal shortage in Asia right now
<jlgaddis> giod: Save and exit and that's it.
<Frogzoo> jron: check /usr/share/doc/herd*
<jron> thanks
<godtvisken> soundray: ok
<abcdef> oh
<MikeW> Hey guys. Any ideas when Herd5 will come out?
<abcdef> <shatrat> i have 20.1 but i'm still not happy with it :) i need more space
<christopher> bruenig: look at: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/23255 there are the two nautilus scripts for mounting/unmounting iso files while using the context menu.. to mount an image works perfectly, but it doesnt unmount with this script?
<shatrat> abcdef, buy a second, run dual head :)
<christopher> bruenig: why?
<jron> both the livecd for 6.10 and herd 4 refuse to boot. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<ayyub> Why does Compose T H give me thorn, but Compose D H give me nothing?
<billy> bruenig, shatrat, rbil_ : thanks.  is there a way to make it upon to / by default.
<abcdef> shatrat, oh
<shatrat> billy, I think if you change the command in the launcher properties to "nautilus /" it will go there
<bruenig> christopher, I don't know, I am not a nautilus scripter
<soundray> jron: Bigjohntoday posted this earlier about the same error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7886/
<bruenig> I am barely a bash scripter
<rbil_> billy: exactly as shatrat said :-)
<billy> shatrat, rbil_ :thanks.  works perfectly.
<bruenig> I mean I can pump out those one line scripts with the best of them
<sashokbrest> hello
<godtvisken> soundray: i don't know if you'll know about this, but i am trying to get an apache process (apparently under the user 'www-data' or maybe 'nobody') to write to a directory in my home drive. how may i change the permissions to allow this?
<christopher> bruenig: but as a normal scripter - do you see a bad mistake in that script?!
<abcdef> this channel is too busy lol!
<bruenig> christopher, you say it is the second one?
<billy> abcdef, sure is alot going on. :)
<christopher> bruenig: yeah
<francois> thats good sign
<christopher> bruenig: the smaller one
<kos-mos> wow, that did not work. when I tried logging on after refreshing xserver I got a colorful scrambled screen.
<shatrat> abcdef, there is usually 900-1000 people in this channel, thats why its good to take discussions to specialized channels when possible.
<abcdef> hehee
<soundray> godtvisken: 'mkdir $HOME/somewhere/ ; chown jason.www-data $HOME/somewhere ; chmod 775 $HOME/somewhere'
<abcdef> i might soon switch to ubuntu :D
<timfrost> MikeW, ETA for Herd 5 release is Thursday (from an email in ubuntu-devel-announce dated Tue, 27 Feb 2007 14:09:12 +0100).
<MikeW> timfrost: Ah thanks! :)
<soundray> abcdef: sorry, minimum screen size for ubuntu is 25 inch
<soundray> SCNR
<abcdef> cool
<abcdef> hehe
<bruenig> christopher, the foo= seems unnecessary, I would just remove that
<jlgaddis> kos-mos: Sorry about that, adding those lines fixed it for me.
<ubuntu> hey see this/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ubuntu> bruenig /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<christopher> bruenig: okay.. ill try!
<rbil_> kos-mos: post your xorg.conf to pastebin
<bruenig> christopher, and remove the ` after foo and at the end of that line
* soundray says goodbye
<ubuntu> soundray: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<skirk> yo guys, which command I should use to download my SVN?
<ubuntu> hey this web site withe the grub undelete is bad
<ubuntu> who write it
<bruenig> who done writed it
<Flannel> ubuntu: which website?
<ubuntu> bruenig no see this /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<shooters> Any idea what this means??? Feb 27 21:41:01 localhost kernel: [17180190.168000]  CCMP: received packet without ExtIV flag from 00:11:95:05:be:5c
<christopher> bruenig: should i remove all from foo to r00t?"    ?
<ubuntu> Flannel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flannel> ubuntu: do you have IDE harddrives? or SATA ones?  And no, that website isn't bad.
<bruenig> christopher, no just remove foo=` and then the ` at the end
<Flannel> skirk: the program? or what?
<kos-mos> rbil_: what do you mean pastebin o.0
<ubuntu> Flannel:i have ide
<christopher> bruenig: aahhh, okay!
<skirk> the program for downoad my svn in my site
<rbil_> kos-mos: here ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<frobro> where do i get a status gui for my computer for edgy?
<Flannel> skirk: so, the subversion client?
<kos-mos> rbil_: ohh k
<compu73rg33k> is there a way to turn off the scrolling of menus so that they always are fully expanded and the arrows don't show up?
<giod> how will i know if the cron job works
<frobro> showing computer temp and stuff?
<ab3i> evening all. I've stumped myself and need help
<ubuntu> Flannel: i have VIsta installed maybe it block the partition
<skirk> w8 Flannel
<shatrat> frobro, you mean like system monitors?  Theres superkaramba, gdesklets, conky, all sorts of widgets for that.
<ubuntu> Flannel: the ubuntu is on separete partition
<frobro> yup yup
<skirk> Flannel, 1.3.2
<kos-mos> rbil_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7888/
<Flannel> ubuntu: GRUB and Vista don't play well with each other, I believe.  Or, last I heard anyway.
<ab3i> running an HP laptop with a bcm4318. Ran the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool, card is recognized, sees my neighbor's network and mine. When I do iwconfig it shows it connected to my network. It refuses to connect to the internet though. Any suggestions?
<Flannel> skirk: er, what are you asking?  You're looking for a subversion v 1.3.2 client?
<ubuntu> Flannel: and this mean that i can't recover it.
<jron> soundray, that is a pretty f'ed up bug to exist through 3 ubuntu builds... laptop users are pretty much sol. =(
<jlgaddis> Flannel: Nah, they play together fine.
<Flannel> ubuntu: no, It's doable, but I don't know how it all work.
<shooters> Feb 27 21:41:01 localhost kernel: [17180190.168000]  CCMP: received packet without ExtIV flag from 00:11:95:05:be:5c - My logs are filled with this message, what does it mean and how do I fix?
<frobro> anybody get beryl to work with ubuntu yet?
<giod> jlgaddis, how will i know if the cron job worked
<skirk> No im looking to download link with SVN
<jlgaddis> giod: Make it spit out an error if it doesn't, and you'll get an e-mail with any output.
<jlgaddis> frobro: Yeah.
<ubuntu> Flannel:  and now how i can recover it.
<rbil_> kos-mos: hold on ... studying your file
<nomadtw> hey i have a quick question
<shatrat> ab3i, I used the broadcom how-to on the ubuntuforums.org and got my 4318 working easily.  network-manager-gnome helps.
<ab3i> frobro, tried it today. it broke my xserver, then after i fixed that it just refused to load
<nomadtw> possibly folowed by a longer question
<kos-mos> rbil_: k =)
<frobro> i can see the manager for it and emerald.. but it's just not going
<christopher> bruenig: hmm... its still mounted?!
<giod> jlgaddis, how do i do that
<ab3i> thats what I ran through shatrat, it got my card to come up and recognize the networks, and it THINKS its connected to mine
<ab3i> but I cant get any data through it
<bruenig> christopher, don't know, hit the button on your drive, that should do it
<nomadtw> question 1: why did i end up with a SMP kernel of edgy eff when i don't have an smp computer...
<jlgaddis> giod: You write your code correctly.
<christopher> bruenig: it is a mounted dvd iso ;-)
<bruenig> you don't need to mount iso
<shatrat> ab3i, I can't help you im afriad, I try to know as little as possible about wireless and I still know more than I want to.
<bruenig> does ogle require you to mount it?
<giod> jlgaddis, what would that code look like please
<Flannel> skirk: ah, you'll want to "checkout" the repository, see this: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.2/index.html  more specifically: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.2/svn.tour.initial.html
<bruenig> vlc will just play isos
<rbil_> kos-mos: wait for all instructions, but here's one ...
<jlgaddis> giod: That, of course, depends on what you want it to do.
<rbil_> add this to Section "Device" section ...
<rbil_> Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"             "true"
<jlgaddis> I wish Google Earth showed timestamps on its imagery.
<christopher> bruenig: when i type "sudo umount /media/dvd.iso" then its unmounted but the path /media/dvd.iso still exists
<jlgaddis> I want to find myself.  =)
<giod> jlgaddis,save all output to a file
<marshall> hey guys
<bruenig> christopher, I would just throw away that script
<marshall> anybody have the Murrine 0.5 edgy .deb?
<christopher> bruenig: okay, it would be the best
<bruenig> christopher, get vlc and play the iso with that or maybe ogle will play them too
<jlgaddis> Heh, found myself, at my last apartment.
<rbil_> kos-mos: add this to end of your xorg.conf file ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7889/
<christopher> bruenig: okay my friend, thanks a lot for the help!!!!!!!!
<tom47> jlgaddis: wondered where you had been hanging out lately too
<jlgaddis> tom47: Heh, on Google Earth, I meant.  :P
<christopher> bruenig: i ever knew that it is the right decission to change to linux, because the people are more friendly!
<giod> jlgaddis, how would i go about writing it were it saved all output to a file
<bruenig> well some
<kos-mos> rbil_: ok, just tell me when you want me to start adding this stuff.
<rbil_> kos-mos: I don't have a Section "DRI" at all and works here
<bruenig> I mean come in here when ikonia or some of the what you might call assholes are in here and you won't get any help
<frobro> need wireless setup for broadcom4309
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rbil_> kos-mos: that's it, should work, unless there's some prob with the driver you're using
<jlgaddis> giod: I don't mind helping you out, but I'm not going to write your scripts for you.  If you'd like to hire me or my company to do it, however, we can talk.
<nomadtw> heh yeah i am having trouble w/ the same frobro
<kos-mos> rbil_: I always had problems with my drivers on linux systems >.>
<Xtreme> Hi any one help me on my Acer travel mate C300 pen writing
<nrdb> does anyone know when the vmware-player-kernel-moudules will be done for 2.6.15.28 kernel ?
<nomadtw> frobro: did you try linuxant driverloader?
<shooters> frobro: with bcm43xx driver?
<giod> jlgaddis, sorry lol but i have no money
<frobro> anybody know how to find a gui for wireless wpa that works with Intel Broadcom 4309
<oni-dracula> can anyone reccomend a program for ripping an audio dvd?
<jlgaddis> frobro: NetworkManager will, once you have your wireless working.
<Xtreme> Hellow any one here help me on C300 travel mate pen writing ?
<kos-mos> rbil_: well I will restart xserver now and give it a try
<texagg01> howdy all
<ubuntu> this web site is incorrect
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mnt/Linux does not exist
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mkdir /mnt/LInux
<ubuntu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/LInux': File exists
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/Linux
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mnt/Linux does not exist
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mkdir /mnt/LInux
<ubuntu> it say that is mounted and then is say that is not mounted.
<ab3i> anyoen able to offer wifi support? I've got a broadcom I just set up with 43xx. Its on, its enabled, its connected to the network (according to iwconfig) its got the right channel (11) the right ssid, the right mac address for the router, everything. It only shows 1Mbit/s data rate though, and it refuses to allow me onto the network or into the router config page.
<Xtreme> Hi Ubuntu
<ab3i> What setting did I screw up?
<ubuntu> Xtreme hi.
<timfrost> ubuntu: what does 'ls -ld /mnt/Linux' show?
<jlgaddis> ab3i: Does the interface have an IP address?
<nomadtw> heh i can't even get my broadcom to work at all
<Xtreme> Ubuntu I have Ascer C300 Travel Mate
* jlgaddis installs dvd::rip and goes to grab all the DVDs the ol' lady rented from the movie store.
<ubuntu> ls: /mnt/Linux: No such file or directory
<Xtreme> I need pen writing enable
<ubuntu> timfrost ls: /mnt/Linux: No such file or directory
<nomadtw> fuck this shit
<ab3i> jlgaddis, it doesn't say in iwconfig, and eth0 (the wifi card) doesn't show up in ipconfig
<shooters> Is there any way to filter messages going into the logs??? My neighbour's router is sending faulty beacons and my logs are starting to fill up with thousands of entries...
<ab3i> but network manager is showing full signal strength on my network, and the neighbors network, so it has to be seeing SOMETHING
* dimeotan1 shushes nomad
<timfrost> ubuntu: what about /mnt?
<tom47> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ubuntu> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 80 2007-02-28 14:44 /mnt
<tom47> !family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xtreme> Hi Tom47
<jlgaddis> ab3i: If you run "/sbin/ifconfig eth0", does it list an IP address?
<tom47> Xtreme: hi
<dimeotan1> anyone know of a good website that lists/ reviews the best ubuntu packages?
<Xtreme> can u help me on Ascer Pen writing
<ab3i> doesn't look like it jlgaddis
<ab3i> got a mac address, says its rx 80 packets and tx 239 packets though. so its talking atleast a little
<jlgaddis> ab3i: As root, try running "dhclient3 eth0" and see if it can get an IP address via DHCP.
<jlgaddis> ab3i: Maybe just "dhclient eth0", depending on what you have installed.
<ab3i> jlgaddis, the dhclient3 returns "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<ab3i> send_packet: Network is down
<ab3i> "
<ab3i> over and over
<Xtreme> Hello any one help me
<kos-mos> ya.. that didnt do too much good lol. I think I installed beryl incorrectly, think you could link me to a good place with information on how to install it?
<jlgaddis> kos-mos: http://www.beryl-project.org/ has a guide on how to install it on Ubuntu 6.10.
<detectiveinspekt> I want to uninstall just the totem player but it requests to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as well
<rbil_> kos-mos: can you dcc me?
<jlgaddis> kos-mos: That's what finally got me going.
<timfrost> ubuntu: what you pasted had '/mnt/LInux' some places  and '/mnt/Linux' in others.  Linux is case-sensitive.  Try the sequence with consistent case
<jlgaddis> ab3i: Sorry then, not sure what else to try.  Looks like the reason you can't connect to anything, though, is because you don't have an IP address on your wireless interface.
<ab3i> gah
<ab3i> back to XP I go
<jron> well then, if bigjohntoday is corrent, the only way for me to install ubuntu is if i go out and buy a usb cdrom drive... that seems kinda messed up considering that his been a reported bug for almost a year now =(
<ab3i> thanks for the attempt jlgaddis
<kos-mos> rbil_: dcc?
<Xtreme> Hi Jron
<Xtreme> can u helpl me
<ab3i> night all
<jlgaddis> ab3i: FWIW, wireless is definitely not the easiest thing to get working in Linux.
<jlgaddis> ab3i: Helps to be a bit of a hacker.
<ab3i> I had ndiswrapper working on my old pavillion
<ab3i> this pavillion wont let it work though
<ab3i> keepws generating these really ambiguous failures
<tom47> Xtreme maybe you will find something helpful here http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/showthread.php?p=36445
<billy> does ubuntu work well on Pentium III systems?  I have a friend who wants to try it.
<jron> yes, billy
<Xtreme> thanks
<billy> jron, cool.  should she stick to 6.04?
<jron> billy: might as well do 6.10 =)
<rbil> kos-mos: direct connection for private chat
<tom47> billy if she can wait feisty will be available in abt 5 or 6 weks
<rbil> kos-mos: can't do, so do a /join #kos-mos
<frobro> any ideas for a good gui client for wpa wireless broadcom 4309?
<billy> jron, i'm only concerned about all of her hardware: scanners, cameras, webcams, printers.  she works with a lot of multimedia.
<shooters> frobro: NetworkManager
<shooters> frobro: did you try it?
<phr0z3n> billy, well.... if anyone was going to have the supported driver.. it would be Ubuntu.
<harry> Can I install Ubuntu an an external drive which I can carry around with me? [if I accept that USB 2.0 is slower than an internal drive] 
<phr0z3n> I have a OLD intel webcam and OLD mic working for me under Ubuntu.
<billy> phr0z3n, that's good to know.  i want to her have a good experience with Ubuntu.  She's fairly sick of 'doze.
<tom47> billy what software does she use?
<phr0z3n> billy, is'nt everybody? :-P
<atarinox> hi can somebody plz help me get access to shared folders on  this windows network?
<atarinox> i've got samba installed, now i'm stuck
<billy> phr0z3n, i know I was.  Still use it for working with Acid Pro and stuff though.
<shooters> atarinox: Places->Connect To Server ...
<MrPwnage> phr0zen: now if the commercial developers would start coming to this side, i'd be happy :P
<MrPwnage> i've used both windows and linux for years
<phr0z3n> MrBrizzio, time will tell.
<MrPwnage> started with a C64, then migrated to DOS
<MrPwnage> then to windows.
<phr0z3n> Its already getting to PC manufactures.
<atarinox> shooters: Places? i dont have that option anywhere
<billy> tom47, she works alot with stuff like PhotoShop, Printshop, stuff like that.
<shatrat> harry, its possible but I havent done it.  It might be a lot of trouble.  I know there are other distros like DSL and Knoppix which are meant to be run from removable media though, might want to look at those a swell.
<MrPwnage> then linux has played a part in my life since around 1999
<phr0z3n> Nice.
<MrPwnage> but mostly a small one
<MrPwnage> until recently
<shooters> atarinox: In the Menu, between Applications and System
<phr0z3n> I first used Mandrivia when I was 10.
<MrPwnage> lol.
<phr0z3n> *Mandriva
<atarinox> shooters: ah, I use xfce
<MrPwnage> Mandrake, unless you're like 12
<MrPwnage> ?
<MrPwnage> :)
<phr0z3n> ..
<phr0z3n> Actually.
<phr0z3n> I am 12.
<phr0z3n> lol
<atarinox> Atom-: no option for that
<phr0z3n> Seriously.
<MrPwnage> i see
<MrPwnage> then, Mandriva it is
<atarinox> shooters: sorry, no option for that
<shooters> atarinox: try smb://computername/sharedfolder
<phr0z3n> Yeah, I hated it.
<atarinox> shooters: in firefox?
<phr0z3n> But at the same time.. Did'nt know what I was using.
<MrPwnage> "when I was your age..."
<phr0z3n> well.. doing.
<MrPwnage> I was using DOS and slackware 3.1.
<MrPwnage> :))
<shooters> atarinox: in xcfe's 'nautilus'....
<phr0z3n> Hah, I have a slackware 9 cd laying around.
<MrPwnage> slackware 3.1 was miserable
<MrPwnage> lol @ 9
<MrPwnage> don't bother
<phr0z3n> lol
<MrPwnage> not on modern hardware at least
* jlgaddis remembers the big stacks of Slackware install floppies.
<MrPwnage> lmfao
<MrPwnage> 3.1 was like...
<phr0z3n> Yeah, it is scratched up anyways.
<jlgaddis> The A and N sets were my favorites.  =)
<MrPwnage> there had to be like 24 in that box
<test3> does Cingular remove your Roll-Over minutes if you don't use it for months?
<Centaur5> Are there any programs to make training videos to teach people how to perform certain tasks in Ubuntu or perhaps is that something people have already made?
<jlgaddis> test3: After a year or so, IIRC.
<phr0z3n> irssi and xchat <3
<jlgaddis> test3: That's what it used to be, but I haven't been a Cingular customer since last June, so that may have changed.
<MrPwnage> the first linux distribution i used seriously
<dmlk> Buenas noches Seores.
<MrPwnage> was Caldera OpenLinux
<MrPwnage> (this was before the SCO suit, STFU)
<phr0z3n> I used to hate Linux.
<MrPwnage> ?
<MrPwnage> well it's good you're starting early with it
<phr0z3n> I was more of a BSD user when I was 11.
<MrPwnage> you have more free time than you ever will, so you can learn
<MrPwnage> lmao @ "more of a BSD user when you were 11"
<MrPwnage> damn, boy
<phr0z3n> Yeah :-P
* jlgaddis is suddenly reminded of phr0zen cr3w
<MrPwnage> i was coding in BASIC at that time, due to lack of better hardware
<MrPwnage> seriously, i had a C64 and like, a 386
<MrPwnage> lmao
<atarinox> shooters: doesnt work.....where computername = IP, and sharedfolder = sharename
<phr0z3n> jlgaddis, I get it at the time lol.
<MrPwnage> it had a 20MB hard disk
<MrPwnage> !!!
<phr0z3n> Really? Man, thats some major stuff right there :-P
<jlgaddis> phr0z3n: "Back in the day", phr0zen cr3w was a big time cracking group.
<MrPwnage> and an amber screen until i bought a VGA card
<MrPwnage> rofl
<phr0z3n> jlgaddis, I know.
<shooters> atarinox: found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<MrPwnage> amber = win
<phr0z3n> MrBrizzio, green screen apples rocks man!
<ubuntu> grub
<MrPwnage> would have loved to still have that, i'd put linux on it
<phr0z3n> woops
<phr0z3n> my bad.
<MrPwnage> and use it as a serial console
<MrPwnage> <3
<phr0z3n> Friggin tab key ~_`
<atarinox> shooters: what?
<ubuntu> when i write grub it give me that is on cat (hd0,2)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<phr0z3n> MrPwnage, I mean.
<archville> I still have my msx working.
<MrPwnage> and lol @ mono apples.
<MrPwnage> those things...
<ubuntu> (hd0,2)
<MrPwnage> nice games, little else
<jlgaddis> My first computer was an SX-64.
<jlgaddis> The "portable" C-64.
<MrPwnage> jlgaddis: that thing was uber-leet
<MrPwnage> i wanted one
<MrPwnage> like so bad
<archville> Thinking about modding it with some mini-itx-ish thing inside.
<jlgaddis> Yeah, it's it's hugeass 5" screen?  :P
<shooters> atarinox: look at that post....
<pirothezerox> whats the difference between apt-get and portage/emerge? seems like its the same thing except emerge is like 5 times slower.
<MrPwnage> it's funny because  i started with 80s computers though i started getting into them in like 1995
<MrPwnage> :P
<MrPwnage> due to being poor
<MrPwnage> in 1995, most people's computers were still from the 80s though
<phr0z3n> Dude. Cheap hardware owns!
<MrPwnage> lol.
<MrPwnage> celeron D here.
<MrPwnage> FTW.
<phr0z3n> On board W00T.
<MrPwnage> see, it's funny
<phr0z3n> *onboard
<phr0z3n> I should say.
<MrPwnage> i have a HUGE LCD
<MrPwnage> but, like
<MrPwnage> my PC is pure crap
<phr0z3n> lol
<jlgaddis> My workstation is a 4-way server.  =)
<MrPwnage> like 19" 1440x900 eliteness
<MrPwnage> not huge by some standards
<MrPwnage> but by mine, it's quite big
<jlgaddis> Of course, that's at $work, too.
<MrPwnage> but, that LCD is $200
<MrPwnage> whereas upgrading this thing would be more expensive
<MrPwnage> so, i go with the LCD
<phr0z3n> I was glad to hear that at my dads bank some of the computers move to *NIX though. Thought that was nice.
<Frankie_> can anyone help me out? I have been dual-booting ubuntu with windows xp for a few weeks now and i re installed windows recently and now i cant dual boot anymore.  the partitions are still intact i just dont know how to get the dual boot working again.
<MrPwnage> lol.
<phr0z3n> I guess they got mad at everything crashing.
<MrPwnage> Frankie_: i'm going to give you a very quick but detailed set of instructions now
<MrPwnage> please pay attention
<Frogzoo> !grub | Frankie_
<ubotu> Frankie_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrPwnage> oh
<MrPwnage> Frogzoo, you saved me some work
<MrPwnage> :D
<MrPwnage> was gonna type out something similar
<Frogzoo> MrPwnage: indeed :)
<MrPwnage> lol
<g0su> Hello, i have a little problem with tmpfs, i can't put the umask options. Why? http://pastebin.gulic.org/266
<MrPwnage> o rly?
<Frankie_> thank you mrpwnage , greatly appreciated
<shooters> atarinox: you can always mount it through  ---> smbmount //computer/folder /mount_point
<jlgaddis> phr0z3n: My local branch recently upgraded all their PCs and they were oh so excited.  Come to find out all they do is run a 3270 session into a mainframe anyways.
<jlgaddis> phr0z3n: That don't even run jack on the workstations themselves.
<jlgaddis> s/That/They/
<phr0z3n> heh
<billy> Is a 64-bit system better?
<MrPwnage> no, it's irrelevant
<phr0z3n> I dunno, but I can't believe MS demands such prices for a resource-hog chopfull of bugs OS.
<MrPwnage> phr0z3n: lmfao, i was using vista at wal-mart
<MrPwnage> the slowness...
<MrPwnage> my god.
<MrPwnage> was so slow.
<MrPwnage> i can't even comprehend it
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<MrPwnage> there's like no reason for it
<nomasteryoda> off-topic
<jlgaddis> My Vista box is pretty quick.
<MatrixMon> Can anyone how to get yakuake on startup?
<Centaur5> Imagine it on a laptop with a celeron-m and 512 ram
<phr0z3n> Yeah, they get more of a resource hog in every new version.
<MrPwnage> jlgaddis: i bet your computer is uber as hell though
<jlgaddis> Vista + Office 2007 + all my other stuff and it flies.
<CarlFK> if I am at a grub prompt, what can I enter to change the colors (of the current session) ?  current ones are hard to read
<jlgaddis> MrPwnage: 1.86GHz Core Duo w/ 2GB.
<MrPwnage> lmao, this box at the wal-mart
<MrPwnage> was a K8 3200+
<MrPwnage> with like 2GB RAM
<MrPwnage> and a geforce 7200
<MrPwnage> it was chugging
<Frogzoo> g0su: umask isn't an option for tmps, but mode=1777 is - see man mount
<jlgaddis> I have it on a 2.66GHz box here at home with 1GB.  It runs fine, I just don't get the "good" graphics because of the video card in that box.
<MrPwnage> and, jlgaddis, you have the fastest CPU architecture on the market on the c2d
<MrPwnage> which explains why it's running acceptably
<jlgaddis> MrPwnage: *nod* We bought those PCs specifically for Vista, back in November.
<archville> MatrixMon, just add it to session.
<archville> On preferences in gnome.
<jlgaddis> Hmm, I need a DVD burner here at $home.
<jlgaddis> Either that or just carry an external drive back and forth to $work once a week or so.
<jlgaddis> Hmm, an Insight person.
<docgnome> I need to get a wireless card for one of my ubuntu clients. What is a good card that supports wpa and (preferably) is ready to go out of the box?
<jlgaddis> docgnome: I have a WG511T that works pretty well, but I don't use it very often.
<MatrixMon> arch do I have to give the path to Sessions?
<jlgaddis> docgnome: Anything that's a year or so old will work better than anything brand spankin' new.
<MatrixMon> To Yakuake
<outsider_> salut
<alexloveattack> anybody know a gui for wireless that works with wpa and Intel Broadcom 4309 cards?
<yotux> anyone offer help on installing ubuntu on a laptop
<MrPwnage> I have a D-Link DWL-G520 (atheros chipset) running via madwifi
<alexloveattack> i've tried kwlan and NetworkManager
<MrPwnage> fast card, works well
<docgnome> jlgaddis: does it handle WPA?
<MrPwnage> fat antenna for it
<alexloveattack> no good
<yotux> won't boot like cd
<MrPwnage> :)
<networkparadox> jlgaddis: I have 2 of these drives, they are cheap & quiet http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827151133
<jlgaddis> docgnome: Yeah, works great.  It's atheros-based, works with madwifi.
<shooters> alexloveattack: why no good?, what was not working?
<g0su> Frogzoo, thanks you, i read the man: mode=value  -> Set  the  mode  of  all  files to value & 0777 disregarding the original permissions.  Add search permission to directories that have read permission.  The value is given in octal. But i dont understand why i can't use umask and yes mode :S
<jlgaddis> networkparadox: Thanks, I think I'll buy one actually.
<hueblur> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 6.10 and I've used klick to install firefox 2.0.0.1.  How do I get the DOM Inspector?
* jlgaddis breaks out the company credit card
<alexloveattack> shooters: getting time out .. I'm using bcm4xxa through the dldrconfig program
<jron> if anyone has a solution to this problem, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2223888#post2223888    please let me know! i'm going insane over here.
<jlgaddis> networkparadox: Can you burn DVDs on it that'll play in a set-top DVD player, I assume?
<Xtreme> Hi any one know any pen writing software
<MrPwnage> Xtreme: I believe the product is called BiC, also there are various brands of "paper" that work well
<pirothezerox> anyone here run different linux distros to try out on vmware?
<shooters> alexloveattack: but your card works right, you can access internet?
<Centaur5> jlgaddis: Do you have problems with the keyring manager and wpa?
<MrPwnage> pirothezerox: pfffffffffffff i just install it native
<docgnome> pirothezerox: I'm running Kubuntu under VMWare Fusion on my MacBook
<alexloveattack> shooters: yep.. no.. it times out
<MrPwnage> hahaha
<jlgaddis> Centaur5: No.
<pirothezerox> anyone know of a guide for it?
<alexloveattack> shooters:  i'm having to use the wired ethernet
<MrPwnage> VMWare is great, but how about just running the OS on bare hardware?
<MrPwnage> so muhc more gratifying imo
<pirothezerox> dont have the time to make and crawl out space for it
<pirothezerox> to just play around with it for a few hours
<hueblur> How can I install DOMi as an extension?
<shooters> alexloveattack: so any GUI program won't work until you fix that problem...
<MrPwnage> i mean, if i'm not using my widescreen LCD to its fullest, as well as getting the full feel of it
<MrPwnage> i get frustrated
<docgnome> MrPwnage: I agree, but there are times when it's useful. e.g. when you just want to play with an os.
<hueblur> I really don't wanna fireup an XML shell
<MrPwnage> yeah
<MrPwnage> i don't really play with OSes too much
<Xtreme> Hi Mrpwnage
<MrPwnage> ?
<Xtreme> i need tablet pen software
<Xtreme> in ubuntu
<alexloveattack> shooters:  i can read wifi networks, but i can't connect to one
<docgnome> ah. heh. I have no choice in my case. I want to build an Opie devel enviroment and it evidentally doesn't work well under OS X
<valehru> is there a reason why linux-restricted-modules-generic is being kept back during the upgrade of apt?
<docgnome> pirothezerox: what do you mean by a guide?
<bruenig> valehru, sudo apt-get install them
<shooters> alexloveattack: have you tried bcm43xx driver?
<JamesBeen> alex: which machine are you using
<alexloveattack> shooters: ok hold on
<valehru> urgh...I have a feeling i might have to re-compile my nvidia drivers again....le sigh
<buitenzorg812> has anyone using fprot on the ubuntu box?
<networkparadox> jlgaddis: it depends on the set top box most are compatible with dvd-r http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php
<pirothezerox> docgnome, for example i know theres the winxp vmware howto in the forums, could i follow that and do it with any base install of any linux distro?
<docgnome> pirothezerox: There realy isn't anything to it as long as you can install vmware tools.
<buitenzorg812> and integrating it with claws?
<jlgaddis> networkparadox: Okay, well too late now, I just bought one of 'em.  Thanks.
<pirothezerox> alright cool
<jlgaddis> valehru: If you do an "apt-get dist-upgrade", it'll upgrade the linux-restricted-modules-* stuff.
<Xtreme> Hellow
<alexloveattack> JamesBeen:  ubuntu intel pentium 4 with enlightenment windows manager
<Xtreme> any tablet pc writing software
<alexloveattack> JamesBeen: ubuntu edgy
<MatrixMon> Where can I find yakuake's path?
<Xtreme> Hi ubuntu
<Xtreme> can u tell me any tablet pen writing software
<bruenig> !repeat | Xtreme
<ubotu> Xtreme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<networkparadox> jlgaddis: sorry, it will burn just about anything and for the price of a steak dinner you've little to lose
<Xtreme> thanks
<dink_> do kernel panics show up in /var/log/messages
<Loc-Nar> Hello, do you guys bother running an "ident server" on Ubuntu? Which one (if any) ?
<dink_> ?
<jlgaddis> networkparadox: *nod*
<R3MiX> Loc-Nar, oidentd
<detectiveinspekt> where is the configuration file that sets what programs open what files with the extension .avi?
<detectiveinspekt> trying to make every video use mplayer gnome won't allow setting it through properties
<shooters> detectiveinspekt: right-click the file, select properties, then click "Open With" and select the right program
<dimeotan1> whoah... I just read online that NTFS support works.... so ubuntu can now read and write to a NTFS partition flawlessly?
<tunganet> omg how come my desktop does not fit ? (if i move my mouse cursor to the bottom of the screen, it will scroll down)??
<dimeotan1> tunganet: u need to change your resolution
<tunganet> it worked before
<Shaniac> Hello!
<detectiveinspekt> shooters, I try to select mplayer but it will not click, it just stays on totem
<pseudoroot> my monitor gives a "frequency over range" error unless I disable the boot splash - help?
<dimeotan1> tunganet: try ctrl-alt-+
<shooters> detectiveinspekt: try with the arrows on your keyboard...
<tunganet> doesnt do anything =\
<dimeotan1> sometimes you can change your resolution to the correct one that way... the other thing you may want to do is edit your xorg.conf file.
<tunganet> my games dont run smoothly with 1024 x768
<Shaniac> what video card?
<dimeotan1> I had to install the i915 video card driver for my dell laptop... what video card are you using?
<tunganet> but it is good on 1152x768
<detectiveinspekt> nope doesn't want to work
<tunganet> geforce fx5200
<dimeotan1> have you installed the nvidia drivers yet?
<Shaniac> the vesa drivers are only good until you can get it set up
<tunganet> yah i have
<tunganet> i used envy
<MrPwnage> tunganet:  better than mine :P
<tunganet> my 1152x768 worked before!!!
<shooters> detectiveinspekt: make sure you click the radio button (the round button) next to Totem... and click it a couple of times...
<tunganet> then when i restart comp, my screen could scroll
<dragonriot> good evening all... I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me why my VMWare server is telling me it doesn't have enough permissions to open my windows.vmdk file?  Here's a log from VMWare so you can see exactly what is happening.. http://rafb.net/p/JxJLcN42.txt  --  I followed instructions on setting up VMWare in Ubuntu, which is why I'm asking here...
<dragonriot> the only difference is that I used VMWare Server instead of VMWare Player.
<jmazaredo> why i cant apt-get dnsmasq and ip masq on edgy
<Shaniac> Lol my friend brought his wii over to my other friends house and we guessed the neighbors' wireless password.
<jmazaredo> is there no file like dns masq and ipmasq?
<MrPwnage> Shaniac: let me guess, the wireless router's name was something like "default" or "NETGEAR" ?\
<dragonriot> we didn't have to guess Shaniac... my friend's neighbors are idiots and leave their networks unsecured...
<Shaniac> lol
<Shaniac> it was the nighbors last name
<dragonriot> lol
<Shaniac> and the pass was admin
<MrPwnage> lmao
<dragonriot> nice
<MrPwnage> ?
<MrPwnage> shit, no one could figure out our shit
<Shaniac> my 2nd guess
<MrPwnage> it would be nearly impossible
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> due to the fact that we live among people who have no knowledge of "internet pop culture"
<dragonriot> I'm limited to a 64-bit password because my wife's computer is only 802.11b
<MrPwnage> ?
<MrPwnage> no worries there
<MrPwnage> not as if anyone is going to brute force your shit.
<MrPwnage> lmao
<dragonriot> heh
<Shaniac> lol im going to crack your password driveby van style.
<MrPwnage> it's a home network.
<MrPwnage> no one cares.
<MrPwnage> :)
<dragonriot> indeed...
<MrPwnage> if anyone does, it's just to hop online for a bit
<MrPwnage> and if someone actually manages to crack my WEP key
<MrPwnage> then by all means, they can have some internet
<MrPwnage> ?
<MrPwnage> lol
<MrPwnage> i have it memorized
<axisys> anyone know of a cool project management tool?
<dragonriot> I am really confused about this vmware problem, and no one in #vmware is helpful...
<docgnome> MrPwnage: heh. My wireless network shares my dialup... so if anyone manages to get in they are welcome to it ;-P
<axisys> something that has a http interface
<Shaniac> lol
<MrPwnage> the whole 128-bit wep key
<MrPwnage> it's like in my head
<MrPwnage> is that sad or what?
<MrPwnage> lol
<buchan> Having some trouble booting my PPC Ubuntu, it hangs right having "Loading kernel" in yaboot. Any PowerPC users out there experts?
<Shaniac> my little brother's friend comes over and i spend 30 minutes setting up the router so he can get in so i dont need to worry.
<docgnome> MrPwnage: is it er... 010203... :-p
<PFA> now that ive installed compiz ic an no longer set a desktop background, can anyone help me with this?
<MrPwnage> no :P
<MrPwnage> it's hex
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> lol
<MrPwnage> i don't use dictionary words :P
<Shaniac> lol
<Gartral> anyone know how to get a kodak easyshare one camera working?
<MrPwnage> can't remember what the word actually is
<MrPwnage> that i used to create said key
<dragonriot> buchan... on irc.oftc.net #penguinslair, there are a handful of Mac users on everything from Ubuntu to SMGL...
<Shaniac> i know my friends FTP pass
<MrPwnage> but i use the hex to connect
<Shaniac> the problem could be that its a PPC
<buchan> drangonriot, thank you :)
<MrPwnage> so therefore i am not passing words through the air
<MrPwnage> :)
<dragonriot> lol Shaniac
<Gartral> anyone know how to get a kodak easyshare one camera working?
<Shaniac> AMD for eva!
<dragonriot> sad
<Gartral> YEA
<Shaniac> mein leiben for AMD!
<dragonriot> intel for the win!!
<Gartral> intell bytes
<PFA> now that ive installed compiz ic an no longer set a desktop background, can anyone help me with this???
<dragonriot> lol
<MrPwnage> i actually used a WEP key generator on the internet
<Gartral> heaven uses amd, intell is in hell
<MrPwnage> ?
<MrPwnage> problem is, intel has the fastest and most efficient CPU on the market
<PFA> what is going ON in here?!
<PFA> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PFA> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PFA> ^^^ GO THERE. some people want support.
* clever stabs PFA for lacking access to my bot
<Shaniac> Rhythm box is cool w/ the internets radio
<Gartral> not true, they have faster clock speeds, but there lacking in front side bus
<dragonriot> and will continue to have the fastest and most efficient proc on the market until amd comes up with an 8-core that performs as well as the quad core...
<pseudoroot> you tell'em!
<MrPwnage> dragonriot: word
<Shaniac> My friend is a hardcore intel fanboy.
<MrPwnage> lol @ fanboy
<MrPwnage> i just look at benchmarks :)
<Shaniac> and an Nvidia fanboy too.
<Gartral> there are massive sync probs when using more than two cores
<axisys> !project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about project - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonriot> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<marx2k> heh...i tried installing beryl on my ati card and it totally b0rked gnome :(
<Gartral> and i STILL think mac bought the barn when they switched to intel
<axisys> looking for a project mgmt tool with web interface
<pseudoroot> !a/s/l
<dragonriot> marx2k... what ATI card?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a/s/l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaniac> Some benchmarks actually show that SLIed NVidia cards are slower than just the single one.
<PFA> oh for god's sake
<PFA> this is ridiculous
<marx2k> ati all in wonder radeon 9ooo
<Shaniac> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<SeanTater> When fiesty is released, will upgrading from dapper to fiesty be possible..
<Gartral> ANYWAY
<Shaniac> doesnt play mah mp3s.
<Discovery> hey does anyone knoe how ot get my cd card to read in ubuntu
<Gartral> cd card?
<Shaniac> What?
<pseudoroot> cd card?
<Discovery> sd*
<Gartral> !cd rom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd rom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpacePuppy> SeanTater: one knever knows .. back up your important files and practice safe partitioning.
<Gartral> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaniac> whatis love
<pseudoroot> !anything
<Discovery> sorry spelt it wrong i was talking about an sd card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ki4cgp> My wife and I run this box simultaneously with different X sessions (CTRL+ALT+F7 and F9)  Is there a way I can set up a vnc server so sessions are available for both desktops?
<Gartral> AHH
<spike> hi there, I woud need help with wifi and wpa2, anybody?
<Gartral> sd cards are not good for linux
<pseudoroot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Discovery> well is there a way i can use them
<spike> no, I not using netwokrmanager, no I wont install it, yes Ie read the wiki already, not it doesnt work
<Gartral> only in legacy mode, there slow, and loose data
<Shaniac> lol i have an SD card slot on the front of my comp.
<spike> now, anybody that can help?
<pseudoroot> omglol
<Discovery> Gartral: legacy mode?
<GaiaX11> I am looking for a better chat program than kopete and gaim. Any suggestions?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, what is lacking?
<Gartral> so sorry im not up to date in terms, i basically fell off the planet for a year
<MrPwnage> GaiaX11: there is nothing better
<Discovery> lol
<Discovery> hum...
<Gartral> ANYWAY, i need help with a camera
<bruenig> Gartral, hopefully into orbit
<GaiaX11> bruenig: spell checking
<Shaniac> lol
<hueblur> ;_;
<hueblur> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hueblur>   mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox-dom-inspector (= 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Discovery> Gartral: can u use your cam
<bruenig> GaiaX11, gaim has spell check
<eQuiller> Could anyone help me set up internal/external access to two machines?
<Shaniac> my gaim has spell checking.
<GaiaX11> bruenig: But, only works for English
<eQuiller> Or point me to another channel, etc?
<Gartral> ok, ha ha, do i make fun of all you when you make a mistake, last i knew, SD had a single driver that was bucko buck to obtain
<bruenig> GaiaX11, well, the odds that you will find another chat client with spell check for whatever your language is, is unlikely
<timfrost> hueblur: did you do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' or 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<hueblur> yes.
<GaiaX11> bruenig: and my kopete spell checker is not working as well :-(
<Discovery> Gartral:really?
<timfrost> hueblur: which?
<bruenig> well I can't speak for kopete
<Gartral> its a digital camera
<hueblur> timfrost both.
<ody> hello gents
<hueblur> I had to get restricted modules last night for my wifi
<Gartral> wikipedia.com/en/SD_card
<wastrel> ubunto
<hueblur> so, I know I have a diff kernel.
<ody> does any of you know how to install a webcam for amsn if the drivers are hard to find
<Shaniac> what cam?
<threeonefour_> ody, for me it was easy
<ody> its a ucam
<Gartral> kodak easyshare one
<Shaniac> I tryed and failed installing my eyetoy.
<GaiaX11> bruenig: So,    :-(
<ody> usb2
<marx2k> it looks like fglrx is the culprit in my case :(
<ody> cant find who makes it
<bruenig> GaiaX11, are there windows clients that have other than english spell check?
<hueblur> timfrost, Linux jove 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<threeonefour_> ody, my was a nexxtech i just used the help function and it worked awesome
<Shaniac> try checking the provider for linux drivers
<timfrost> hueblur: edgy or feisty?
<gumby600m> What's a good wireless network manager for Ubuntu 6.10, Intel IPW 2100?  Specifically, I want to be able to jump between wireless networks secured via WEP.
* bruenig wonders what hueblur is doing
<jlgaddis> gumby600m: NetworkManager
<GaiaX11> bruenig: I do not know I am far away from Windows now. I have no windows in my machine
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<kameron> i used the diskmounter utility as suggested by a lot of people, and when i try to get write support for NTFS, after using the utility it says "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse' " ? what the problem is?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, right well my point is simply that I don't think that such a client exists on any platform
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hueblur> bruenig, trying to get dom inspector working
<GaiaX11> bruenig: Ok. Thanks.
<Shaniac> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jlgaddis> beryl++  =)
<PFA> now that ive installed compiz ic an no longer set a desktop background, can anyone help me with this???
<timfrost> hueblur:  I have (in edgy) 'Package: firefox-dom-inspector Provides: mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector'.  Try installing that
<pseudoroot> my monitor gives a "frequency over range" error unless I disable the boot splash
<pseudoroot> 6.10 edgy
<timfrost> hueblur: note that the two packages appear to conflict, which is why the failure
<Shaniac> can you log into console pseudo
<pseudoroot> yeah, everything is fine once X starts
<Shaniac> try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shaniac> play around
<threeonefour_> how do i setup wine with breezy
<Wimpog> GUYS, I have two versions of PHP on my Ubuntu machine - 4.2 and 5.2. However, 4.2 is used by default. How do I switch to 5.2?
<Shaniac> 314: what Os exactly?
<pseudoroot> Shaniac:   Ive tried, can't find anything that affects the splash stage
<pseudoroot> other than disable it in menu.lst
<threeonefour_> how do i setup wine with breezy badger ubuntu 5.10
<Shaniac> pseudo: try settign a lower default res.
<timfrost> Shaniac: changing X setup won't solve pseudoroot problem - the boot splash isn't controlled by the X server
<Shaniac> true
<pseudoroot> yup
<Shaniac> hmm
<Shaniac> lemme check it out
<ody> theeonefour help functions?
<cyphase> ooooh, ubuntu-desktop now depends on compiz in feisty
<MrPwnage> cyphase: it appears that compiz will be used depending upon how the hardware supports it
<MrPwnage> and/or is configured post-install
<MrPwnage> :)
<MrPwnage> no doubt ubuntu has a specific theme for it as well
<cyphase> MrPwnage: what happened to the decision to hold off on compiz/beryl?
<threeonefour_> ody, heres what i did while i was in a coversation window i choosed to send my cam and i ran through it like that
<MrPwnage> hmm?
<MrPwnage> apparently they decided to include it anyway?
<highbass> Hey guys im having some major issues with my nvidia drivers... i got the nvidia drivers setup from the nvidia website they are running an all but when i goto applications > system tools > nvidia x server settings ... it doesnt give me any options to change my resolution.... or gamma control ... anyone know why this might be?
<Shaniac> pseudo: pm me your menu.lst
<ody> it worked
<ody> it gives me nat probs behind a router
<x3n0> anyone know which repo holds the kernel headers (2.6.19)?
<bruenig> it would have to be main
<highbass> x3n0 you can just type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bruenig> assuming it even exists
<threeonefour_> ody,my name is threeonefour_
<Shaniac> PSEUDO: you here?
<z-tau> Does anyone here know how I can change the "change time" or ctime of a file?  "touch" allows you to change the access & modification time, but does not seem to support changing the ctime.  I have tried doing a web-search, but have not found any solutions that work
<ody> threeonefour: just slow at typing
<threeonefour_> ody,my name is threeonefour_
<threeonefour_> ody,threeonefour_
<smax> are there any ubuntu download links with an installation with kernel 2.6?
<ody> threeonefour:
<threeonefour_> ody,threeonefour_
<smax> i cant seem to find any
<threeonefour_> ody,the underscore
<ody> sorry
<bruenig> smash__, both dapper and edgy had 2.6
<ody> threeonefour_ can you pick a smaller name
<threeonefour_> ody,no way buddy
<ody> how about 314
<Shaniac> threeonefour_: dont expect everyone to type out your full name.
<smax> bruenig, are you talking about the kernel version ?
<cafuego_> Shaniac: tab completion
<bruenig> yes
<DavidW2> anyone else having trouble starting apache 2.2.3-3.2build1? When I start it, it says 'ok' but doesn't start
<smax> what is more recent & stable dapper or edgy
<cafuego_> smax: dapper is more stable, edgy si more recent
<Shaniac> cafuego_: true
<ody> threeonefour_just teasing
<pseudoroot> Shaniac:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7893/
<bruenig> smax, edgy is more recent, I guess dapper is more stable perhaps maybe sort of
<smax> bruenig, thanx.  becuase with kernel 2.4 i get 9 issues with my video card
<Dr_willis> Dapper is the 'lts' version.
<threeonefour_> Shaniac, irc won't allow names to start with numbers
<smax> is edgy testing?
<Shaniac> I know
<Dr_willis> Feisty is now the testing version
<Dr_willis> Flatulating Fawn
<Dr_willis> :)
<Shaniac> but let people shorten your name to like 314, etc.
<ody> threeonefour_i said that and i was joking
<Shaniac> lol
<cafuego_> please, leave 100 pi alone
<ody> hehehe
<suprememilo> hey
<_314> ody, is this better
<ody> it helps my typing
<tunganet> can anyone help me fix my screen, it currently scrolls down/top when i move my cursor near the top/bottom
<suprememilo> im installing right now, what is /media/sda1?
<ody> but its just your name
<cafuego_> ody: Use tab completion
<tunganet> i changed my resolution back to my default one but it doesnt work!
<cafuego_> ody: Don't type out whole names
<ody> cafuego, im new to linux world
<renay> why is rosegarden not updated considering v 1.5 is out and all we get is v 1.0?
<_314> suprememilo, media is where your devices get mounted and sda means usb
<ody> so gents how would i configure my webcam for amsn
<suprememilo> so should i put it on the partition with / ?
<_314> ody, are you using the current version
<highbass> anyone here have problems where nvidia-settings doesnt give any tweaking options?? cause i seem to have that problem!!!!!
<riotkittie> ody: do you have a cam that is  supported?
<ody> current version?
<_314> ody, the newist version
<ody> i dont think so its an unknown micromedia
<ody> no 610
<ody> 6.10
<_314> ody, i mean of amsn
<jake333> heyall
<ody> RichiH,  0.96
<jake333> i need help!!
<jake333> lol
<Faithful> is there a burner software that can handle multiple burners?
<jake333>  i need to install nvidia driver
<jake333> for 7300  gt
<ody> riotkittie, is that the current one
<suprememilo> If I am preparing mount points as long as i dont have my windows partition selected I should be ok and not messing it up right?
<jake333> anyone help?
<riotkittie> ody: i dont use amsn, so i dont know.
<highbass> lol jake333 i am having nvidia driver issues myself! :/
<jake333> hey
<jake333> pm me
<jake333> whats ur issue
<ody> RichiH, what do you use
<highbass> well i got the drivers installed except nvidia-settings doesnt give me any options to modify
<highbass> like set resolution or stuff like that
<tunganet> Can anyone help me disable the "alt + right click" menu that pops up during games?
<_314> ody, use gaim
<ki4cgp> My wife and I run this box simultaneously with different X sessions (CTRL+ALT+F7 and F9)  Is there a way I can set up a vnc server so sessions are available for both desktops?  I'm running edgy.
<marx2k> heh Beryl is being quite elusive
<highbass> jake333: did you get your drivers setup at all or no? cause you can go here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412&page=2&highlight=nvidia+x+server+settings
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  you could run a vncserver session, and then connect to it from either desktiop with vncviewer
<hendaus> hiya all
<ody> _314 does gaim work with msn
<tunganet> Can anyone help me disable the "alt + right click" menu that pops up during games?
<jake333> im having issues  with installing it lol
<highbass> o ok
<jake333> how do i go to root
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  theres lots of neat tricks one can do with vnc.. depends on exadtly you are wanting to do with it.
<jake333> to install it
<docgnome> Dr_willis: I think he wants to be able to get the desktops to thin clients or something
<highbass> you type sudo
<_314> ody, yes it also works with irc aswell
<highbass> there isnt a way to go fully root in ubuntu
<highbass> atleast i dont know
<highbass> but use sudo
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, I'm wanting to connect to currently open sessions
<MrPwnage> "sudo su"
<MrPwnage> :p
<highbass> so it would be sudo sh linux-x86blah.sh
<ody> _314, cool i will try it
<MrPwnage> if you want to be root
<MrPwnage> then, after doing "sudo su"
<MrPwnage> hit "passwd"
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  you mean you want to view desktop 1 from desktop #2 and  visa-versa
<hendaus> can  anyone help me with amule
<MrPwnage> to set a proper root password
<MrPwnage> then you can login as root, or use su wihtout sudo
<MrPwnage> (default linux behavior)
<_314> riotkittie, how can i log into ubuntu as using the gui
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, I'm sometimes out of town, and the wife might be on her desktop, but I'
<jake333> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Glombool> why does export not work from a script when I run it in a shell?
<highbass> but sudo su just makes the terminal root right
<MrPwnage> wtf is envy
<highbass> not the whole operating system...?
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, I'm sometimes out of town, and the wife might be on her desktop, but I'd like to log into my running desktop and not disturb her
<MrPwnage> highbass
<riotkittie> Ok, let's talk dual screens, or lack thereof. I reinstalled XP about a week ago, and for the first time since I bought this laptop, I have extended desktop action going on. This is SWEET, and in the last 24hrs, i have spent more time in Windows than i have in the last 4 months. Granted, I hate Windows and find myself doing a whole lot of nothing, but ... I am doing it with *two screens*! My laptop has a less than stellar ATI Mobilit
<highbass> jake333 dont use those drivers... use the original
<MrPwnage> DO NOT make your whole system root
<jake333> what
<jake333> were
<MrPwnage> DO NOT login primarily as root.
<jake333> are they
<DavidW2> stupid apache2
<MrPwnage> you're opening holes that you never should
<highbass> MrPwnage: is there a way to log in as root in ubuntu?
<highbass> jake333: nvidia.com
<MrPwnage> people can bust your machine upp
<MrPwnage> up
<jake333> ok
<highbass> ya i understand that
<jake333> 1 sec
<MrPwnage> highbass: i told you already
<_314> how can i log into ubuntu as using the gui
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  you could just start your desktop in a vncserver session.. that way it stays running, and you can connect to it.. but vnc over the internet may not be that secure.. best to use ssh tunnles with it .. Or course theres a dozen ways to do this stuff.. depending on exactly how you want to do things.
<jake333> highbass can u pm me plz
<_314> how can i log into ubuntu as root using the gui
<jake333> ill help with rez's then
<hendaus> i have a problem with kad on amule, it always shows kad off,can anyone help
<jrib> !root | _314
<ubotu> _314: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jake333> im good at that stuff
<Dr_willis> _314,  thats a bad idea in many ways
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, Yeah, I normally port forward using ssh
<Glombool> why does export not work from a script when I run it in a shell?
<suprememilo> so this installing system"
<Glombool> The variables don't register.
<suprememilo> once this bar is done am i done installing?
<MrPwnage> Dr_willis: people still used to being "Administrator" i think
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  for a linux to linux box.. you may want to check into that 'freenx' stuff.
<tunganet> Can anyone help me disable the "alt + right click" menu that pops up during games?
<MrPwnage> ubuntu's login security is unmatched :P
<highbass> ok anyways ... i got a question for anyone iwth nvidia card./... i get issues with nvidia-settings where it doesnt give me any options to modify video card settings... anyone know why this might be?
<_314> this i know but for somethings i need to do as root but i don't know how to use the terminal completely
<MrPwnage> there is a reason it makes it so hard to be root
<MrPwnage> because sudo works just as well
<MrPwnage> :P
<MrPwnage> and is more secure
<jake333> highbass
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  i just 'ssh' to the box. run vncserver, and then connect with vncviewer.. but thats not shareing the currently running desktop.. kde/gnome have that feature some how built in.. but i never use it.
<dragonriot> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<MrPwnage> as you're not "logging in as root"
<jake333> do you know how to pm highbass
<ware> plex0r:
<MrPwnage> you're just "entering commands with root permissions"
<highbass> jake333 i msged you
<jake333> ok
<jake333> thnks
<highbass> you didnt get it?
<Dr_willis> _314,  and what exactly are you trying to do that needs root in X?
<Glombool> ...can anyone answer my question?
<hendaus> please can anyone respond
<jake333> i cant respond for some reason
<highbass> mao
<jrib> Glombool: export works fine, why not tell use exactly what you are doing
<highbass> lol
<jake333> can we go to a less crowded server
<MrPwnage> _314, use gksudo
<jrib> us even
<highbass> can you read what im typing thou?
<MrPwnage> :P
<jake333> nope
<riotkittie> _314: hit ALT+F and type gksudo then your command
<MrPwnage> run "gksudo" and the command
<highbass> ok just join channel #test
<jake333> i didnt even get the message
<nwonknu-> hi
<jake333> ok
<_314> !gksudo
<hendaus> jake333,  i have a problem with kad on amule, it always shows kad off,can anyone help
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<plex0r> ware:
<_314> ok there we go awesome thx
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, right.  That is the problem.  I'm always running irc and multiple IMs so it often has messages waiting on me, so a persistent desktop I could log into without bothering the wife is what I'm looking for.
<yomedia> Hello All. I followed the guidelines outlined in the Ubuntu online docs on how to get XGL/Compiz running, but whenever I try to log in by activateing XGL, it spews the error message:
<pseudoroot> can't PM without registered nickname
<Glombool> why does export not work from a script when I run it in a shell?
<jrib> Glombool: export works fine, why not tell us exactly what you are doing
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, I realize also that this is asking a lot from several different facets of running any linux
<yomedia> Sorry, it says Xsession unable to launch "/usr/bin/startxgl.sh" not found, falling back to default session.
<riotkittie> ok back ot my issue. Xinerama is pretty much my only option, right? :\
<yomedia> Can anyone help? thanks
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  set up gnome or kde to share the currently runing desktop is one way.. or run a 'vncserver' with all the stuff in it..  (it will be a hidden desktop) then run vncviewer to connect. (even locally ) which is a little weird.
<plex0r_> ware: ?
<Glombool> jrib: ok, I wrote a script to add a path variable: PATH=/media/UNIVERSAL/oe/bitbake/bin:$PATH but it doesn't add it.  WHen I type $PATH at the prompt, it is back to default.
<pseudoroot> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hendaus> jake333,  why u didnot answer?
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  i normally keep a minimal vncserver desktop in the background all the time running my torrent client. that way i can exit out of X  and keep it running.
<_314> how do i set up my ubuntu to use fluxbox desktop
<gumby600m> Is there an officially supported package for the latest stable ATI drivers in Ubuntu 6.10?  If so, what's it called?
<jrib> Glombool: how are you executing your script?
<Glombool> ./scriptname.sh
<jrib> Glombool: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<riotkittie> _314: in a terminal, sudo apt-get install fluxbox   ... or search for it in synaptic   ...
<pavs_away> whats a good linux song?
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, Yep.  You know the value of that then.  Kinda odd, yes, but its handy
<_314> riotkittie, then i have to modify my grub so that it will boot in fluxbox right
<xTERMiNATOR> When I use caps-lock in the terminal, it is working like the shift key.
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, Perhaps I have a couple of directions I can take from the last suggestion.  That's do-able I think
<wastrel> mmm nerdcore
<hendaus> thanx for help
<H264> hey, I am useing xubuntu 6.10 and I need to figure out this modem, I am a newb to Linux :)
<riotkittie> _314: no :)  once you have fluxbox installed, log out of GNOME or your current desktop environment. on the login screen, click the SESSIONS menu, and you will find Fluxbox there
<H264> (dial up modem)
<ubuntu>       find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu> Error 15: File not found
<Dr_willis> ki4cgp,  vnc is really a big 'multi-tool' :) with a lot of neat tricks..  with kde/gnome getting to support it now- the ability to share the currently running desktop is another blade- in the vnc-multi-tool-knife. :)
<pseudoroot> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<_314> riotkittie, your awesome thx
<xTERMiNATOR> When I use caps-lock in the terminal, it is working like the shift key.  But in the GUI and it's terminal, there is no problem. What can be the problem?
<pavs_away> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<riotkittie> also, install fluxconf with fluxbox  ... it will come in handy, i assume.
<riotkittie> :)
<H264> very good, thanks :)
<scottzlinux> hi all
<ki4cgp> Dr_willis, Indeed.  I'm looking to see what I can google on that
<pavs_away> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<pavs_away> :)
<tunganet> can anyone help me with alt+rightclick
<pavs_away> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pseudoroot> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pavs_away> lol
<scottzlinux> I've been looking at disabling my wireless card, I did sudo to disable eth1(wireless) but the led light is still on, how do I disable it completely?
<xTERMiNATOR> Anyone to help me?
<scottzlinux> the card is internal and can't be switched off
<gumby600m> Is there an officially supported package for the latest stable ATI drivers in Ubuntu 6.10?  If so, what's it called?
<krinns> hi
<xTERMiNATOR> When I use caps-lock in the terminal, it is working like the shift key.  But in the GUI and it's terminal, there is no problem. What can be the problem?
<pavs_away> i love bitchx yohooooo. I wanna marry her. :)
<krinns> any one know abt filemaker in ubuntu
<tunganet> can anyone help me with alt+rightclick
<riotkittie> if it cant be turned off, then isnt the led on normal ?
<scottzlinux> in windows xp I can disable it and the LED is off
<riotkittie> scottzlinux: does ifconfig (iwconfig?) eth1 down have any effect?
<scottzlinux> thats what I used sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<riotkittie> scottzlinux:  ah :/   i have no clue, sorry. ive got pcmcia wireless, myself.
<Tracy> How do i turn off the starting sounds
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_314> riotkittie, how do i get to be as awesome as you. do you have any links so i can learn the terminal
<pseudoroot> system . prefs . sound
<scottzlinux> riotkittie: that is the problem no one knows how to turn it off
<Tracy> thanks pseudoroot
<pseudoroot> yw
<tunganet> can anyone help me with alt+rightclick
<scottzlinux> only if ubuntu has a function to disable a device completely
<riotkittie> _314:  i am far from awesome :P  i dont have any links off hand, most of my knowledge has come from books, rather than the web... but if you google something like "linux commands" you should get a ton of results
<xTERMiNATOR> When I use caps-lock in the terminal, it is working like the shift key.  But in the GUI and it's terminal, there is no problem. What can be the problem?
<riotkittie> brb
<xTERMiNATOR> So numbers cannot be entered when caps lock is on.
<xTERMiNATOR> Like when I press 1, I get !
<ubuntu> hey how cab i preinstall gnome
<riotkittie> xTERMiNATOR: use the numberpad as a work around?
<riotkittie> preinstall?
<xTERMiNATOR> Preinstall?
<riotkittie> brb
<xTERMiNATOR> ok riotkittie
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a software app for ubuntu for overclocking a cpu?
<Jeremy_From_Mo> has anyone had issues installin ubuntu with a litescribe dvd?
<test3> Comrade-Sergei, use your BIOS, dumbhoe
<rellik> how do I resume a process that I stopped?
<tunganet> can anyone help me with alt+rightclick
<matty_v> does anyone know of a WINE how-to with world of warcraft?
<Comrade-Sergei> test3 oh really? i wanna do it with coftware
<pavs> is it possible to get this in ubuntu: look at the right hand side CPU info http://www.boxwhore.org/uploads/photos/145.jpg  as if it's part of the wallpaper. very very cool.
<MrPwnage> matty_v: gentoo has a nice one, google it
<matty_v> thanks MrPwnage
<MrPwnage> literally, just type "WoW on WINE" in google
<riotkittie> xTERMiNATOR: also, sounds like an issue with language or locale, maybe. uhh. you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-tools  or sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-common ... BUT i cant swear either one of those will hold the answer, and i'm not sure which of the two would be the better choice
<MrPwnage> and it'll automatically give you that.
<Comrade-Sergei> test3 dont be dumb
<MrPwnage> lol
<marx2k_> Hmmmm
<matty_v> champion :)
<MrPwnage> keep in mind
<MrPwnage> you must modify it to your distro
<MrPwnage> :)
<matty_v> yep fair enough
<MrPwnage> gentoo is a bit of an odd duck
<xTERMiNATOR> Thanks riotkittie . I will try that now.
<riotkittie> i know i had to dpkg-reconfigure something when i wanted to change my layout in the console, but. i cant remember what it was. :/
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a software app for ubuntu for overclocking a cpu?
<matty_v> Do u know if Illustrator CS works with WINE too?
<jiminy> Does the update manager keep a log file anywhere?
<riotkittie> xTERMiNATOR: good luck. keyboard issues are vile.
<xTERMiNATOR> :)
<MrPwnage> Comrade-Sergei: no.
<Comrade-Sergei> aww
<MrPwnage> not for any linux
<MrPwnage> overclocking is risky
<Comrade-Sergei> there is for palmos
<marx2k_> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<marx2k_> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<marx2k_> :(
<pavs> is it possible to get this in ubuntu: look at the right hand side CPU info http://www.boxwhore.org/uploads/photos/145.jpg  as if it's part of the wallpaper. very very cool.
<Comrade-Sergei> MrPwnage its not too bad if you have water cooling
<MrPwnage> pavs: that's called conky
<riotkittie> pavs: i am not in X and cannot see images but i bet youre talking about conky. its in the repos.
<MrPwnage> Comrade-Sergei: then get a mobo that supports OCing
<Shaniac> whats the console command to copy?
<riotkittie> Shaniac: cp
<MrPwnage> what kind of CPU/mobo do you have?
<Shaniac> yty
<pavs> conky works on ubuntu?
<MrPwnage> pavs: it works in all linux
<riotkittie> pavs: of course.
<marx2k_> pavs: yup
<MrPwnage> all linux is the same.
<touchie> I am attempting to  ATI/AMD fglrx in Ubuntu Edgy, step by step.  But I get an error when I try to unpack fglrx-control_8.31.5-1_i386.deb. Any ideas?
<MrPwnage> identical.
<pavs> tnx brb
<MrPwnage> there are little differences
<MrPwnage> but, they're basically identical
<Comrade-Sergei> MrPwnage mine just says overclocking on and doesnt let me change anything else
<riotkittie> all linux is not the same. :P
<Dr_willis> pavs,  looks like some gdesklets to me.. may be conly
<MrPwnage> riotkittie: technically it is
<MrPwnage> provided the kernel/glibc are the same rev
<MrPwnage> and they have enough libraries :P
<MrPwnage> a GNOME desktop for me ends up looking/acting the same way on CentOS or Gentoo as it does on Ubuntu
<MrPwnage> and i end up using it the same way
<MrPwnage> and compiling the same programs
<MrPwnage> package managers are simply ways to install programs
<MrPwnage> and those are largely the only things that differ between most linux distros
<riotkittie> if you say so  :P
<MrPwnage> if you're speaking on the level of initscripts and things like taht
<MrPwnage> the regular user never has to worry about that
<MrPwnage> and it's probably beyond the scope of my blanket statement
<riotkittie> heh .
<MrPwnage> and it's quickly seen with using all distros that initscripts or design decisions do not affect the user experience
<MrPwnage> or how programs work
<MrPwnage> not in the "user level"
<MrPwnage> i used to have a gentoo box that worked like ubuntu with portage
<MrPwnage> or a slackware box that could be easily compared in its user-friendliness to Kubuntu, with its GUI package managers and such
<ubuntu> hey how can i preinstall gnome
<MrPwnage> the thing is, ubuntu gets you there with less work
<marx2k> aiglx doesnt like me
<MrPwnage> :P
<_314> riotkittie, thx. jw do you think that a linux certifcation book for redhat 7.2 would be good to read
<MrPwnage> lmfao
<riotkittie> slack's package manager makes me want to weep
<MrPwnage> 7.2?
<wastrel> linux philosophy should be in offtopic
<MrPwnage> riotkittie: it makes me crack a rather sick smile
<riotkittie> _314: redhat 7.2 is ancient.
<wastrel> as much as we love it
<MrPwnage> wastrel: everything should be in offtopic
<MrPwnage> but, that doesn't seem to work well
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Gnome comes by default - what do you mean?
<MrPwnage> so i'm just going with the flow
<wastrel> nuh uh.   the innumerable "compiz is b0rked" belong in here
<MrPwnage> riotkittie: slackware's package manager can be seen as either good or evil
<riotkittie> _314: for a good general linux book, i'd suggest OReilly's Linux in a Nutshell
<_314> riotkittie, ya i know but it's what they gave me at school last semester for my linux course
<MrPwnage> depends on what you want out of it
<Skanarchy> Hello everyone, I have a question :o
<wastrel> slackware chat definitely belongs in offtopic
<jake333> hey
<jake333> im trying to install the nvidia driver
<_314> riotkittie, ok i will look for it thx
<xipietotec> I upgraded to the latest version of firefox...and now it refuses to start, how can I get the error output for it?
<jake333> and i cant run sh
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: when i start in gnome it give me bug
<tonyyarusso> Skanarchy: just ask it
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: i need to preinstall it
<riotkittie> _314: but a lot of the things in that RH book may prove useful ... and it probably has a good breakdown of commands
<Skanarchy> So I installed the ATI driver from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually
<xipietotec> it literally just starts up firefox-bin, and then closes, no error output to my screen
<MrPwnage> ? @ someone actually managing to get in here with the nick "ubuntu"
<jake333> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<jake333> i get sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<tonyyarusso> Do you mean reinstall, rather than preinstall?  Have you checked Launchpad.net for the bug t o see if there's a fix?
<MrPwnage> is that Mark Shuttleworth? rofl.
<Skanarchy> and the and the fglrxinfo gives back
<Skanarchy> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: before two days it work good in Gnome
<Skanarchy> err
<Skanarchy> I mean
<Skanarchy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Skanarchy> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Skanarchy> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Skanarchy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Skanarchy> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<_314> ok thx i am gone  time to install win 3.1.1 and redhat 7.2
<tonyyarusso> MrPwnage: It's the default nick on Live CDs, for one
<tonyyarusso> !paste | Skanarchy
<ubotu> Skanarchy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Skanarchy> Is it supposed to have MESA? I thought it was meant to install fglrx
<MrPwnage> tonyyarusso: i was being silly
<tonyyarusso> :P
<MrPwnage> tonyyarusso: i just found it funny that one successfully eked in without someone registering it
<xTERMiNATOR> riotkittie, That has solved the keyboard problem. Thank you very much friend :)
<MrPwnage> :)
<riotkittie> xTERMiNATOR: glad i could help!
<xTERMiNATOR> :)
<jake333> help
<MrPwnage> xterm-inator?
<jake333> plz people
<MrPwnage> awesome pun.
<Tracy> Does the ubuntu project publish any books, I was looking to buy something and might as well support the project while im at it
<marx2k> mesa means your fglrx install borked
<jake333> im trying to install the nvidia driver
<riotkittie> jake333: what do you need help with?
<xipietotec> I upgraded to the latest version of firefox...and now it refuses to start, how can I get the error output for it?
<tonyyarusso> jake333: have you done chmod +x on it yet?
<tonyyarusso> xipietotec: run it from a terminal
<jake333> nope
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: and how can preinstall gnome
<Skanarchy> marx2k: ahh... great <_<
<jake333> how do i do that?
<riotkittie> oh. ive got an ATI chip that dates back to like 1492. nvidia probs are way out of my league
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: I'm still not sure what you mean.
<marx2k> hey, dont complain.;.. I got fglrx working and beryl is totally not working :)
<jake333> how do i cmod it
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso:  command in terminal to preinstall
<tunganet> can anyone help me with alt+rightclick
<jake333> or w.e
<Skanarchy> Thats what I want todo :p
<xipietotec> tonyyarusso: Seg fault (Core dumped)
<riotkittie> ooh. i am going to bed. nite all, be well
<Skanarchy> freaking ATI cards >:/
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: gnome give me bug it start before two days.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: That doesn't make any sense.  It's installed by default out of the box.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: have you searched the bug?
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: no
<marx2k_> When I run an AIGLX session, everything runs very very verrrrrrrrry slow
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: the bug is very large
<touchie> I think the problem is that its an X1700 and ATI site says it doesn't support Linux for that model .
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: That would probably help.
<jake333> tonyyarusso how do i do the crom + thing
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: the bug is very large
<Skanarchy> Alright, well since that install did not work, is there another guide out there that DOES? for x1600 cards
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso:  where i need to search this large bug.
<cronik> guys
<cronik> how can i be a geek like all of you?
<tonyyarusso> jake333: chmod +x /path/to/the/scriptythingamabob
<asc> Somebody remind me what the command to fsck on reboot is?
<touchie> Will check it out.
<oggy> geek?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: bugs.ubuntu.com (goes to launchpad)
<cronik> yes
<cronik> :)
<touchie> Thanks :-)
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: now lets see,when i start gnome i can't open firefox how you want to do that in bugs.ubuntu.com
<asc> cronik: memorize the kernel headers.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: I want you to search for keywords to see if anyone has had a similar problem.
<bimberi> asc: sudo shutdown -Fr now
<pavs> do you also use conky to make terminal look like its part of the wallpaper?
<jake333> tonyyarusso thank you
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso:  and how you want to do this,when i can't copy the bug.
<supervillain> I want to ask how to make NoDisplay=true hide my desktop files, it's not working in Feisty.
<asc> bimberi: thanks.
<cronik> I'm new to Linux,in a way but in another I'm not,i have lot of books about it but none of them really help me get to the level where i want to be
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: You don't need to put anything in yet - just look.
<cronik> any suggestion?
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: what,i need only to open the web page and what i need to do,to watch it,.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: You're searching for whether someone else has reported a possible fix.
<jiminy> cronik: most would argue even installing Linux gets you the title ``geek'', ;o) but about the only thing I can recommend is keeping on reading, keeping on practicing and waiting. Learning lots takes time.
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso:  ok
<cronik> thank you
<cronik> and i will
<oggy> I need to easily convert a flv file from istanbul to mpeg
<oggy> can anyone help
<asc> exit
<asc> Heh, is not ssh.
<billy> why would I lose sound playback by pausing the media?
<gandalfcome> Anyone has VISTA and Ubuntu in dual boot? my vista always claims its partition as the boot partition, which is kind of annoying. ideas? thanks
<cronik> try installing vista 1st then install ubuntu
<billy> gandalfcome, have you tried a super grub CD?
<scott__> !grub recover
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<jake333> tyranth
<jake333> im gonna restart
<jake333> br
<jake333> brb*
<scott__> if you use a live CD you can reclaim the boot partition for GRUB
<cronik> yea
<cronik> i try that once
<scott__> there's directions on how to do that somewhere...
<cronik> but it was a pain from ubuntu
<cronik> i used knoppix for that
<zaydana> cronik - @ earlier question, try installing LFS
<zaydana> www.linuxfromscratch.org
<cronik> i try
<zaydana> you learn heaps from doing that
<oggy> I run ,64bit Vista , which is useless and nonproductive on one sata II western digital hard drive , I also run Ubuntu 64bit on a ide maxtor 40gig and I run windows xp sp2 on one machine but I dont use grub
<oggy> I use my bios to go from hard drive to hard drive
<pschulz01> Greetings. Is there a equivalent to the CentOS/Redhat 'authconfig' command in Ubuntu?
<cronik> but i don't think I'm up to that level yet
<cronik> all the books that i have are targeted to the comptia linux+ certification
<zaydana> cronik - neither was I :-) As long as you can follow instructions tho, you'll get through it
<cronik> lol
<cronik> thanx
<tunganet> does anyone know how to configure metacity to not popup a menu when you're running games in wine?
<zaydana> books aren't really that helpful in my experience
<cronik> maybe i will give it a try
<pschulz01> I am after an easy (painless) way to configure LDAP authentication.
<cronik> have done it before?
<zaydana> actually doing stuff is tho
<zaydana> yeah, I did it a few times a few years back
<tunganet> does anyone know how to configure metacity to not popup a menu when you're running games in wine?
<scott__> gandalfcome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Skanarchy> hmm, well any ideas then for getting the ATI X1600 working, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.34.8_Driver_Manually failed and its running off of MESA :/
<cronik> i think that would look nice in my resume
<tunganet> does anyone know how to configure metacity to not popup a menu when you're running games in wine?
<cronik> i have a question for all the people that are helping other people in here
<cronik> do you guys get pay?
<cronik> to do this?
<FunnyLookinHat> nope
<billy> they should.
<FunnyLookinHat> all volunteer
<JamesBeen> yeah the corporation pays them
<zaydana> not that I know of
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: the problem come from gnome-panel
<v1rtualcowboy> yes they should
<cronik> nice
<cronik> nice
<cronik> i love it
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: ah
<jiminy> cronik: Nah, just the warm-'n'-fuzzies.
<Skanarchy> ? :(
<v1rtualcowboy> i like ubuntu too
<FunnyLookinHat> cronik, it's all about supporting the community  : )
<v1rtualcowboy> runnning apache on it
<cronik> yea mna
<v1rtualcowboy> free
<v1rtualcowboy> :)
<cronik> cant wait to put my 10 cents
<edibleegg> hey, looking for help installing beryl, have nvidia card, i've tried the installation guide on the beryl wiki, but didnt work
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: now what i need to do.
<billy> is there a way to ...like... restart my sound?
<dmb062082> how do i install ident?
<dmb062082> lame question i know
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: I don't know
<shriphani> can someone please give me the multiverse repos for dapper? cuz source-o-matic doesnt seem to have it
<v1rtualcowboy> over my head
<FunnyLookinHat> edibleegg, see beryl support in #ubuntu-effects
<cronik> try apt-get
<billy> edibleegg, try ubuntuforums.  there's a sticky in the "beginner" area.
<edibleegg> thanks guys
<cronik> you never know
<pavs>  i installed conky i want to edit the rc file but which/where folder is it located?
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso:  aha ok .
<jake333> ok im back
<jake333> tonyyarusso: it didnt work
<jake333> well idk if it did
<jake333> im kinda confused
<billy> do wildcards such as * work when searching for files by filename.
<billy> ?
<pavs>  i installed conky i want to edit the rc file but which/where folder is it located?
<jake333> tonyyarusso:  -nvidia
<chorse> dmb062082: there come several identd implementations with ubuntu, gidentd is one of them - sudo apt-get install gidentd
<tonyyarusso> jake333: Did you follow the wiki?
<jake333> didnt see a wiki
<jake333> can you send me the link
<oggy> I need an updated sources list
<shriphani> tonyyarusso: u using dapper ?
<cables> oggy, what do you mean by updated?
<jake333> tonyyarusso:  the wiki plz?
<tonyyarusso> shriphani: Feisty
<tonyyarusso> !nv | jake333
<ubotu> jake333: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jake333> tonyyarusso:  thnksss
<oggy> well , im arent there like updated list
<oggy> ?
<oggy> im a noob
<oggy> :|
<shriphani> i need the multiverse repos for dapper
<cables> oggy, you don't need to change the list.
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cables> oggy, what are you trying to do?
<oggy> nothing just making sure everything is updated
<billy> shriphani, have you checked /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure that they are there, but commented?
<cables> oggy, Ubuntu automatically updates everything.
<oggy> even my sources list
<oggy> ?
<shriphani> billy sure
<cables> oggy, your sources list doesn't change. It just lists where Ubuntu should look for newer versions of software.
<shriphani> i have and dont see them there
<cables> oggy, have you changed it by any chance?
<oggy> no I havent
<billy> shriphani, dapper, you said?
<tunganet> does anyone know how to configure metacity to not popup a menu when you're running games in wine?
<jake333>  tonyyarusso:  thnks but im gonna need more help to
<jake333>  tonyyarusso:  i dont know my version or what to install
<oggy> just updated , saids everything is up to date
<tonyyarusso> jake333: not sure I can do much more.  lsb_release -a to get your version though
<cables> oggy, you don't need to do anything. When there are updates for software on your computer, an update thingy should appear in your notification area. Click it to download new updates.
<jake333> ok
<jake333> thnks
<cables> oggy, in that case, you're up to date.
<juancgt> can someone help me, i noticed i had both kdm & gdm, so i uninstalled kdm and now the system just stands on tty1 . How can I make it so that it automatically starts gdm?
<shriphani> billy yh
<shriphani> yes ^
<oggy> nice
<Skanarchy> Can someone help me with getting fglrx working? The ATI wiki guide has resulted in fail for a reason I cant explain, I followed everything :/
<stochastic> hi, just out of curiosity, I'm trying to get a program called Delineate running and it's requiring me to change the path of JAVA_HOME but I'm not sure where that's located
<JamesBeen> skanarchy: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<billy> shriphani, check this out.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=6ea9bb9bedcb36e4c227a4598ab5f07c&p=2217855#post2217855
<oggy> cables can you help me convert an flv file to mpeg
<Skanarchy> JamesBeen; Thats exactly what I did
<oggy> its an istanbul video
<Skanarchy> fglrxinfo is telling me its using MESA, not fglrx
<cables> oggy, there's a guide somewhere... I may have it bookmarked. Hold on
<tunganet> does anyone know how to configure metacity to not popup a menu when you're running games in wine?
<juancgt> does anyone know how to make gdm load at boot?
<rbil> oggy: http://youmakemedia.com/2006/10/13/converting-flv-to-mpeg-in-linux/
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: how to reinstall gnome
<jake333> im installing
<oggy> thanks
<billy> shriphani, something like this.  deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<billy> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<cables> rbil, thanks for helping me out with that answer :) I was about to give up.
<JamesBeen> skanarchy: do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pavs> can't kind conkyrc how do i look for it?
<Skanarchy> James: Alright
<JamesBeen> and search "driver". make sure everything related to ati has fglrx instead of mesa
<Skanarchy> ok
<JamesBeen> and reboot :)
<juancgt> sorry to keep repeating myself, but does anyone know how to make gdm load at boot?
<Flannel> juancgt: you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Skanarchy> JamesBeen: Driver      "vesa"    <--- change to fglrx?
<billy> is there a command /etc/init.d XXXX for the sound ?
<JamesBeen> yeah
<Skanarchy> in another section it says fglrx though, weird, I'll try it anyway
<billy> JamesBeen, you talking to me?
<JamesBeen> no sorry
<billy> dang
<JamesBeen> heh
<juancgt> Flannel: edgy
<Skanarchy> alright, brb
<Flannel> juancgt: You're using upstart then.  Which, unfortunately, I know nothing about.  How did you get in the situation where GDM doesn't load on boot?
<billy> i was just minding my own business when I had to pause the DVD.  Now the sound won't play.  What are some good terms I can search on google?
<billy> the terms I'm using are too broad.
<marx2k> alsamixer
<marx2k> make sure your PCM is turned on in alsamixer
<cables> billy, won't play at all? Have you tried stopping and starting it? Removing and putting back in the disk? Restarting the machine?
<rbil> juancgt: you should still be able to do ... /etc/init.d/gdm start
<billy> cables, restarting the machine will do it.  but the volume applet in the panel won't allow me to adjust the volume.  sooner or later, the sound dies.
<MM> OH man, if anything it just got a lot worse! D:
<cables> billy, you're using Totem?
<billy> yes.
<juancgt> Flannel: had both kdm & gdm installed... deleted kdm, and well now i have this problem :)
<Skanarchy> JamesBeen: Yeah, its all weird now, windows rendering bad
<JamesBeen> skanarchy:weird, i guess you should change it back
<Skanarchy> lol <_<
<cables> billy, try VLC, and see if the same thing happens. If it does, it's probably got to do with your sound subsystem. If it doesn't, Totem's just being buggy.
<Flannel> juancgt: oh.  Well, reinstalling GDM should fix that.
<cables> billy, sorry I can't stay here longer, I've got to go
<juancgt> rbil: i know.. but i kinda need the computer to go from off, to cron-able without human interaction
<juancgt> Flannel: tried that; didn't work.. still won't autoboot
<billy> cables, thanks.  not just totem. system wide.
<rbil> juancgt: but when you logout of the session, you should be able to choose gdm as the default session
<Flannel> juancgt: what about dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<JamesBeen> skanarchy try fglrxinfo
<JamesBeen> in term
<bluefoxicy> anyone know about POSIX ACLs?
<marx2k> ooooh im ready to hurt X Windows
<marx2k> grrr my router keeps disconnecting me and I dont know why
<marx2k> heh attempting to install beryl is harder than I thought
<Flannel> marx2k: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support (and howtos in the topic and stuff)
<bdragonmsl> can anyone tell me how to change my root password??
<Taime1> is there a way to install windows wirelss drivers in ubuntu?
<juancgt> bdragonmsl: sudo su
<Flannel> juancgt, bdragonmsl, no need to set a root password
<Flannel> juancgt: and, that'd be wrong anyway.
<shatrat> bdragonmsl, use the passwd command
<bdragonmsl> well, everytime that I try to install beryl it won't let me saying that I have to do it as root.
<Flannel> !sudo | bdragonmsl
<ubotu> bdragonmsl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> bdragonmsl: you use sudo to do that, not a root account
<Skanarchy> Mmk, back on MESA :(
<docgnome> Where should I put dns servers? I'm using kubuntu and have tried to set my dns servers with the gui and it doesn't save them between reboots
<bdragonmsl> I know that it runs things with superuser privleges, but for some reason it doesn't work
<Flannel> bdragonmsl: what command are you trying?
<bdragonmsl> try telling my terminal that
<juancgt> Flannel: whats the right way?
<bdragonmsl> brb
<rbil> docgnome: they're saved in resolve.conf
<Flannel> juancgt: to set a root password?  You'd use sudo then passwd.  But, there's absolutely *no* reason to do that
<bdragonmsl> sudo ./beryl-install-script
<_snajper_> docgnome: /etc/resolv.conf
<JamesBeen> skanarchy did you try doin fglrxinfo
<JamesBeen> in terminal
<juancgt> hmm maybe setting a password is the reason
<Skanarchy> yes, its giving back MESA
<Flannel> juancgt: right, there's NO reason to set a root password.
<pavs> how can i make my terminal look transparent?
<Skanarchy> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Flannel> bdragonmsl: ah, well, I don't know.  You're doing it right, as far as I can tell.  Ask in #ubuntu-effects (thats the ubuntu beryl support room), they'll know why
<bdragonmsl> could it be something wrong with their script??
<Skanarchy> however, it is giving a warning: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Flannel> bdragonmsl: it could very well be.
<Kristov> hi
<duryodhan> hello anyone there/
<pavs> no
<bdragonmsl> well, thanks for the info guys
<JamesBeen> skanarchy yeah i get the same message, but no problems
<jart> i'm trying to reconfigure my kernel package with dpkg and it's saying: "failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool
<Skanarchy> James: Hmm
<jart> in /etc/kernel-img.conf i have  ramdisk = /usr/sbin/mkinitrd
<Skanarchy> James: The cchtml guide worked for you then?
<poningru> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rusty_> yo
<duryodhan> How do I make a Ubuntu LiveUSB from the LiveCD image?
<rusty_> ono
<duryodhan> Infact I have already managed to make it to boot using the extlinux system from syslinux package
<rusty_> im here for help 2
<JamesBeen> skanarchy yes. they do give you two ways, so it might worth trying the other way. I did it the easy way,
<duryodhan> but its hangin ...
<Skanarchy> James: Do I have to uninstall?
<Flannel> duryodhan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<duryodhan> it sez can't find tty and gives me the shell at initramfs
<Skanarchy> or can I just go ahead and do it
<rusty_> how to i mount my secondary hd
<_snajper_> jart: you need initrd-tools, initramfs-tools, yaird
<MagicFab> how can I check what a security update does, other than using apt-listbugs
<JamesBeen> probably better off uninstalling. You could just use synaptic
<Skanarchy> mmk
<JamesBeen> also
<dimas__> register
<jart> _snajper_: thanks
<JamesBeen> look into envy, I haven't tried it but its supposed to be easier
<JamesBeen> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Skanarchy> I tried it :P
<duryodhan> Flannel: ya ... but thats for installing ... I alread y have a linux , I just want to make the LiveCD to a LiveUSB.
<nf4> envy is way easy
<andrew_> hi, how can I automatically regenerate the original xorg.conf ubuntu generated upon install? i removed a video card..goling back to onboard..and dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't getting me the proper resolution
<Flannel> duryodhan: Right, that instruction will put the liveCD on the USB, and make it bootable, so you'll boot to a live environment from the USB.  Regardless of whether you choose to install
<docgnome> ... So I added my dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf and rebooted kubuntu... and it change the file back.
<rusty_> so now that i have those upgrades what steps do i go through for mounting a secondary hd, i have x64
<duryodhan> Flannel: ya but I dont want to type something everytime ... thats something I tried... I had used syslinux and got stuck there and that solution came to me . But waht I am asking is ... I edited the isolinux.cfg , renamed it to extlinux.conf , and edited it properly .. just changed something like /cdrom/preseed to /preseed .... shouldn't it work now ??
<oggy> the instructions on this how to
<jart> _snajper_: i'm still getting the same error :(
<oggy> cables you there?
<Skanarchy> JamesBeen: I dont want to uninstall anything I shouldnt... what packages am I uninstalling here?
<Flannel> duryodhan: I don't know what you need to type everytime
<oggy> Now right click somewhere in the folder and select Open in Terminal. This will launch a terminal specific to that folder. Edit the below code to suit your needs, paste into Terminal, and press enter.
<poningru> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jart> _snajper_: let me try something else
<oggy> im right clicking in the folder
<GigaClon> when I try to open a ogg file in audacity it can't recognize it
<oggy> and I see no option for open terminal
<duryodhan> Flannel: the whole symlinkin /dev/sdb1 to my /cdrom
<Ramraid> Hi anyone know how to diagnos  a keyboard  problem  loaded ubuntu the other day 5.10 was working fine . updated and logged out  when i logged in again keyboard and mouse wouldnt work now i cant load any dis but windows
<oggy> http://youmakemedia.com/2006/10/13/converting-flv-to-mpeg-in-linux/
<greenman> hello
<greenman> I'm having problems installing ubuntu.
<greenman> I have the newest livecd
<billy> !hi greenman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi greenman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rusty_> wuts wrong green
<greenman> and it loads but everything is very slow.
<greenman> and when I click on install, it locks up.
<rusty_> laggy slow?
<cronik> how much ram do u have
<Flannel> duryodhan: You could edit the boot script to do that automatically
<rusty_> o the livecd
<[Tuxedo] > So, I'm having an issue with the fglrx drivers for ATI...
<greenman> rusty_: kinda.  It takes forever to be able to move the mouse
<Flannel> greenman: How much RAM do you have?
<greenman> and when i click install the time doesn't update after that, like it's completely locked up
<cronik> greenman:how much ram do you ahve
<duryodhan> flannel : ok thanks .. I will try it out a lil ... will come back here. BTW, I am using extlinux instead of syslinux ... that should n't cause a problem right?
<Flannel> duryodhan: I don't see why it would, no.
<greenman> cronik: Flannel: I'm checking now.
<Jonus_Texas> excuse me folks, but how can i find out if dvd playback is legal in my area?
<duryodhan> Flannel: k thanks
<rusty_> im unable to access my secondary harddrive
<rusty_> doesnt show up
<Flannel> rusty_: did you mount it?
<[Tuxedo] > It tells me that I do not have a screen, and to fix it. (Oh so helpful..) I went through and changed my xorg.conf to use vesa, now I have little/no refresh rate, and maxed out on my resolution
<rusty_> i dont know how
<Jonus_Texas> does anyone know?
<Flannel> !mount | rusty_
<ubotu> rusty_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rusty_> k
<greenman> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chipbuddy> so i have kaffeine on my GNOME desktop. is there some way to set a global shortcut so that no matter what program i have active, i can press some sequence of keys and go to the next song?
<GigaClon> when I try to open a ogg file in audacity it can't recognize it
<corevette> how do i convert avi's to the ipod video format?
<docgnome> does anyone have any idea why when I change resolv.conf and then reboot resolv.conf is restored to the original?
<docgnome> I'm running it in VMWare Fusion, but I don't think that should make a difference...
<shriphani> corevette: i am using thin liquid fillll
<shriphani> film ^
<`sam`> docgnome, probably dhcp client is getting the dns information from the server and writing the file
<shriphani> but its qt based and on ubuntu itmight lead to a whole new concept of problems
<greenman> oh...
<Tigger_> docgnome, prolly coz it's DCHP
<greenman> he only has 256meg
<greenman> that's prob not enough to run the livecd is it?
<greenman> is there another option for installing?
<docgnome> `sam`: what is very strange though is kubuntu is getting an ip address that is outside the range of my dhcp server
<Jonus_Texas> why cant ubuntu play dvds?
<rusty_> !fstab
<docgnome> the only thing I can see is that VMWare is running it's own dns server
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<docgnome> er... dhcp server rather
<`sam`> is there some way to do a xdmcp login but still use the devices on the local computer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-23-127-180.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<rbil> docgnome: see if you can set up the vm to use NAT
<greenman> Flannel: did you catch how much ram?
<Flannel> `sam`: I don't believe so.  No.
<posingaspopular> whos' pining me?
<corevette> shriphani what is thin liquid filll
<jbr> er mount /dev/fd0
<shriphani> corevette: film
<`sam`> Flannel, do you know of any other way i can connect a slow machine to a fast one, so i can run some things faster on the slow machine?
<corevette> oh
<Flannel> `sam`: that doesn't really make much sense, when you think about it.
<greenman> is this the only way to install now?  Is there a minimum requirement to run ubuntu now?
<greenman> cause I don't think there is enough ram
<Flannel> `sam`: you mean use the slow machines peripherals as if they were on the fast machine, right?  Not "use the slow machine, and the fast machine"?
<rusty_> i added : /dev/hda1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0 to the fstab
<Flannel> greenman: no, the alternate CD is still around.  Textmode, installer only, etc.
<reevesj> Flannel: maybe he's talking about a thin client
<r4nge> might be obvious but.. why doesnt "iptables -L" show anything about port 22 even though i know it's open accepting ssh
<rusty_> didnt do anything
<jbr> YES SHRIpani: i cant find channels
<r4nge> btw, i'm new :)
<greenman> Flannel: any idea how to find it?  Is it on the main ubuntu page?
<`sam`> Flannel, i have a slow machine that i want to use it's hard drive and sound card and internet connection, but i'd like to use some of the resources of the faster machine
<alex__> does anyone know how i can make the workspace switcher transparent?
<Flannel> greenman: it's on the download page, yeah.  You'll need to check "Additional Install Options" if you're grabbing edgy though
<cafuego_> r4nge: Coz nothing is explicitly blocked or permitted by default
<`sam`> Flannel, the xdmcp thing looked pretty nice except when there was sound it would play on the remote systems speakers
<cafuego_> r4nge: it will only have rules if you added them.
<`sam`> and also the home directory was on the remote system
<greenman> Flannel: this is just for everyday use, interenet, word processing, etc.  Should I get edgy?
<rusty_> didnt do anything
<abo> is there a command to get hdd sizes?
<rusty_> i added : /dev/hda1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0 to the fstab
<shriphani> corevette: cafuego has a superb script you can      se
<r4nge> ahh, so when i installed openssh server iptables started accepting port 22
<rusty_> how do i know that ubuntu found my other hd
<docgnome> rbil: ah. That works better. Why didn't I think of that? Thanks.
<rbil> dognome: I don't know why u didn't think of that? :-)
<cafuego_> r4nge: No, it accepted it all along, there was just no service listing on that port
<thelsdj> So seems that by default Totem doesn't stretch videos, i switch to full screen and just get black around small video in the center, thoughts on how to change that?
<r4nge> was port 22 closed before i installed ssh server though?
<cafuego_> r4nge: Not really, it just wasn't listing on that port.
<cafuego_> r4nge: So technically no, but "yes" if I understand what you mean correctly :-)
<rbil> rusty_: after making changes to fstab did u do .... sudo mount -a      to reread the fstab and mount the new entry?
<cronik> greenman
<r4nge> :) thanks
<cronik> i think you have a good machine to run it
<rusty_> nope
<rusty_> but i will
<cronik> i have an old hp 900mhz and 256mg and it runs very nice
<jbr>  i have a problem with importingTV :(
<rusty_> Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<docgnome> where do you set up auto login on kubuntu?
<rusty_> thats the message i got
<corevette> i get this error when i install thinliquidfilm: NameError: name 'kdedir' is not defined
<jbr> i cant fine chnnels at ubuntu
<eoX> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rbil> rusty_: sudo fdisk -l     (that's a lower case L)
<rbil> rusty_: will list your partitions
<cronik> try cfdisk
<cronik> that will show your your partition as well
<rusty_> ok
<cronik> but i think you need to pick your device first
<rusty_> i c my other hd
<eoX> is there an offtopic channel for gentoo?
<cronik> ex: cfdisk /dev/hda
<rusty_> i have files i want to keep
<cafuego_> eoX: Why would you think anyone here knows?
<rusty_> windows
<rusty_> ntfs
<cronik> what fily system is in the other HDD
<cafuego_> Apart from it being offtopic in any channel *but* gentoo <heh>
<cronik> file*
<cronik> o
<cronik> i see
<cronik> you will need to mount it and i think you will not be able to edit any of those files
<rusty_> no matter what
<high-bass> anyone here have problems where nvidia-settings gets messed up after installing xgl??????
<cronik> your best shot is to back those files up and delete everything and convert to ext3
<cronik> i had the same problem
<cronik> but i could only see the file and read it but no change it ore delete
<cronik> maybe someone else can help
<rbil> rusty_ do u want to be able to write to that ntfs drive or would you be happy just reading from it?
<rusty_> i want to write to it
<rusty_> its my file drive
<rusty_> for music and such
<rusty_> primary is a rapter
<rusty_> not alot of gb
<alex__> so i recently updated to feisty. and now i recieve "mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file" whenever i call update-initramfs
<cronik> the only way you can do that is by having another pc and putting the drive in that other pc and sharing the drive on a network
<eoX> cafuego_ haha i typed in the wrong window
<jbr> i have a problem with kdeTV :( can some body help me
<cronik> thats the only way you can do that
<rbil> rusty_: what does fdisk -l show u in terms of the ntfs drive?
<rusty_> Disk /dev/sdb: 100.2 GB, 100256292864 bytes
<rusty_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12188 cylinders
<rusty_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<rusty_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<rusty_> /dev/sdb1   *           2       12188    97892077+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<rusty_> /dev/sdb5               2       12188    97892046    7  HPFS/NTFS
<eoX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rbil> rusty_ well your ntfs drive is /dev/sdb5
<rbil> rusty_ not hda1
<Adlai> bedtime...
<Adlai> !beer me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adlai> shoot, wrong channel
<Adlai> I always forget that
<cronik> that dos not change anything really
<BelialMkII> hey there, i just installed the nxserver package on a freiends computer over vnc, was wondering how it would eb setup, i can only see icons for the client, and nothing in the shell starts with nx
<cronik> he will still  have the same problem
<rbil> rusty_ so write your fstab appropriately
<greenman> well thanks for the help.  Now I'm downloading the right one.  We'll see how that goes.
<rbil> cronik: he's got a driver that will write to ntfs, by the looks of what he's trying to put into his fstab
<rusty_> ok
<cronik> greenman
<cronik> what you did?
<xTERMiNATOR> How to boot directly to the terminal?
<rusty_> i fixed the fstab
<duryodhan> Flannel: its giving me error . "tty not found . Job Control turned off"
<rusty_> then entered sudo mount -a
<rusty_> got "WARNING: Deficient FUSE kernel module detected. Some driver features are
<rusty_>          not available (swap file on NTFS, boot from NTFS by LILO), and
<rusty_>          unmount is not safe unless it's made sure the ntfs-3g process
<rusty_>          naturally terminates after calling 'umount'. The safe FUSE kernel
<rusty_>          driver is included in the official Linux kernels since version
<rusty_>          2.6.20-rc1, or in the FUSE 2.6.0 or later software packages,
<rusty_>          except the faulty FUSE version 2.6.2. For more help, please
<rusty_>          have a look at /usr/share/doc/ntfs-3g/README.Debian. Thanks
<rusty_> "
<SurfnKid> hello
<Flannel> !paste | rusty_
<ubotu> rusty_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SurfnKid> how can i transfer files from one box to another thru ubuntu cli?
<SurfnKid> from i.e.  pc to server
<SurfnKid> what cli proggy can i use
<cronik> Greenman
<Lucifell> scp
<rusty_> flannel
<rusty_> sorry
<duryodhan> Flannel: not an error like CDROM not found. This error I am not able to understand
<cronik> well guys im going to sleep, have a big day tomarro
<rusty_> newbie to irc
<cronik> tomorrow
<rusty_> i just type !paste or what
<cronik> good night everyone
<duryodhan> rusty_: go to the URL given ... you will see
<rusty_> night cronik
<rusty_> ty
<rbil> rusty_: I'm not sure what that warning is telling u. You better read the README it refers to.
<kalorin> other than grip, is there a good cd ripper/encoder to use?
<xTERMiNATOR> How to boot directly to the terminal without starting X?
<kalorin> also what's the gold standard today for encoding, lame?
<rbil> rusty_: I don't use ntfs, so no experience with trying to work with that file system from Linux
<_nnx_> I'm currently using the latest Dapper kernel on a PIII with a GeForce 2 MX.  When I boot, ALL of my virtual terminals are inoperative - they're just blinking cursors.  X is fine.  What's happening and can someone help me fix it?
<rusty_> k
<Flannel> SurfnKid: How do you want to transfer them? ftp?
<SurfnKid> well
<SurfnKid> kind of like commander
<rbil> rusty_: you certainly don't want to screwup that drive, so make sure you have the correct driver
<Flannel> SurfnKid: what protocol?
<SurfnKid> one side one file system other side another
<SurfnKid> tcp/ip over the network
<Flannel> SurfnKid: So... ftp? or what?
<jbr> what port to use MSN from kubuntu
<SurfnKid> um, yeah but isnt there something that can be used
<SurfnKid> to just transfer files easier
<SurfnKid> instead of setting up an ftp
<SurfnKid> its a home network
<Flannel> SurfnKid: er... There's a few protocols.  Whatever method you end up using, you'll need a protocol.
<duryodhan> SurfnKid: Ive found setting up ftp is much easier generally
<SurfnKid> i see
<Flannel> SurfnKid: Especially if it's client/server (and the server is always the server), a client-server model is probably best (ftp or ssh (scp))
<SurfnKid> you know how you can use nautilus to transfer files from one pc to another?
<SurfnKid> right
<Flannel> SurfnKid: right, that still uses a protocol, whether FTP or Samba, or whatever
<SurfnKid> scp
<GigaClon> when I try to open a ogg file in audacity it can't recognize it
<SurfnKid> is scp easier?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: scp is ftp over ssh, in a nutshell.
<GigaClon> the people in audacity arn't helping
<corevette> how do i transfer videos to my ipod? with what program
<thirdalbum> GigaClon, do you get an error message?
<rusty_> read the readme im ok
<rusty_> ima restart
<duryodhan> Flannel: the link you gave me for the guide is almost certainly wrong in 1 respect.. can you correct the wiki?
<rusty_> bb
<SurfnKid> Flannel: i see
<Flannel> duryodhan: er... What's wrong about it?
<billy> anyone use an asus motherboard?
<BelialMkII> yeah billy
<billy> BealialMkII, ever have sound issues?
<_nnx_> Anyone know anything about disappearing or inoperative virtual terminals?
<robert> guys i completely destroyed xserver when i reconfigured
<GigaClon> thirdalbum, Audacity didn't recognize the file type. But if plays fine anywhere else
<robert> im left with an unresponsive command prompt
<duryodhan> flamesrock: without copying ./casper/* to ./* , if you change the extlinux,conf to DEFAULT=/vmlinuz (from DEFAULT=/casper/vmlinuz) then it will say vmlinuz not found ... I had to do /casper/vmlinuz at the boot prompt to make it boot
<duryodhan> Flannel: see the subheadings Move files to the root directory and Editing SYSLINUX.CFG
<billy> BelialMkII, ever have sound issues? (sorry, mispelled ur name first time)
<robert> i was only trying to get 1280x800 resolution on my laptop!!
<duryodhan> Flannel: stupid autoid completion- I sent a msg to flamesrock above my previous msg .. did you read that one ?
<rusty_> ty
<BelialMkII> i dont use thew on board card, but it does work after i set up also for it
<rusty_> everyone
<rusty_> it works
<SurfnKid> Flannel: gonna try scp then n see
<rusty_> i have full permissions
<Flannel> !scp | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<GigaClon> thirdalbum, any ideas?
<billy> xpenguins rules!!
<rusty_> ill b baq for nething else
<SurfnKid> Flannel: gee thats easy
<rusty_> u guys rock
<rusty_> ty agian
<robert> hello everyone
<SurfnKid> Flannel: where does the user@host:filename drop it?  / <-root?
<duryodhan> SurfnKid: you dont need SSH if you are on a home network .... vsFTP has basic enceryption built in
<nwonknu-> hello
<SurfnKid> yeah
<eck> SurfnKid: :foo means ~/foo
<eck> :/foo means /foo
<Flannel> SurfnKid: to the home directory of where you login
<zcat[1] > SurfnKid: scp <source> <destination>  ..
<robert> i was reconfiguring xserver so i could get 1280x800 resolution...
<SurfnKid> eck: exactly what i wanted to know then :)
<robert> and i completely destroyed xserver
<xerophyte_> is there anyway you can find out which drivers are compiled in the kernel, one of the server i have has kernel which all the drivers and modules are compiled in . is there anyway to list them ?
<SurfnKid> okies cool
<robert> now i have an unresponsive command prompt, cant do anything
<SurfnKid> can you batch?
<SurfnKid> like xcopy ?
<zcat[1] > SurfnKid: so typically scp user@host:filename .  <- the '.' means copy it to the current directory
<thirdalbum> Sorry, GigaClon - the only thing I can think of is that Audacity uses OSS - have you turned off Enlightened Sound Daemon?
<eck> scp uses sftp which supports wildcards
<SurfnKid> zcat[1] : right
<rbil> robert: did u make a backup copy of your last working xorg.conf?
<robert> i get no response, no matter what i type :I
<eck> well, only *
<SurfnKid> cool
<robert> i dont have a backup as far as i know
<rbil> can u type in a fullscreen terminal?
<billy> 8|
<robert> i cant pull up a terminal
<oggy> there has to be a better way to convert flv to mpeg
<eck> and you can do recursive copy with -r
<robert> i can type stuff in fullscreen but nothing happens
<Flannel> robert: ctrl-alt-f1
<oggy> anyone?
<GigaClon> thirdalbum, it also looks butt ugly, none of the fonts have aliasing
<zcat[1] > oggy: vlc can do it I think?
<GigaClon> thirdalbum, it opens MP3 just fine
<oggy> k
<thirdalbum> GigaClon - Yeah, I know it's butt-ugly, I have it open right now doing the Ubuntu Podcast
<thirdalbum> GigaClon - Completely out of ideas
<billy> this is cool.  -->  http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<zcat[1] > funny thing though, I can't get vlc to transcode to ogg.. it crashes. There's a bug report files for it already.
<robert> thanks Flannel!
<thirdalbum> zcat[1] : I can't get VLC to transcode anything
<david__> I cant get samba to show my windows computer in the workgroup, any ideas?
<zcat[1] > I can't get kino to import anything either, every file I try the audio/video ends up drifting out of sync even though they're all fine in vlc
<docgnome> is there a way to automatically log a user in with out requiring a password? (Yes, yes, I know. Insecure and all that.)
<oggy> vlc converts from flv to mpeg
<oggy> it converts?
<shatrat> mencoder is a better option than VLC I think, but you have to do some reading to learn how to use it
<rbil> docgnome: a user other than the main user (first user)?
<zcat[1] > docgnome: yes, System > Admin > Login Window,  Security tab, Automatic Login
<sue-amaroker> Anyone here able to help me with a USB problem?
<shriphani> please explain this to me E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-updates_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<scott__> wine does not like it when I change desktops
<scott__> is this a known problem?
<sue-amaroker> OK. I have anew motherboard GA-M59SLI-S5, I have to use acpi=off to get it to boot, however I dont have any USB ports. Every device I plug into them just doesnt work.
<corevette> how do i transfer videos to my ipod? with what program
<docgnome> zcat[1] : is there a way to do that in kubuntu? heh
<Flannel> !ipod | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<shriphani> corevette: i would recommend that you compile the latest version of gtkpod
<corevette> shriphani, gtkpod that came from reps doesn't work
<shriphani> thats why i said compile it
<corevette> which version should i compile shriphani
<shriphani> wait corevette this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<robert> whats the command for restoring xorg.conf ?
<x-Dieu> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   --- robert
<xerophyte_> is there anyway to find which kernel config option come with this module mptsas?
<tunganet> Can anyone help me install java? i am in trouble.
<robert> i'm afraid of reconfiguring, thats what started my problem.  Is there a way of restoring to the last working version?
<vhaarr> Hi, so, I got a CD burned and when I try to boot from it, using either the "normal" or "safe" mode, I get kicked out into some busybox/ash/whatever shell thing with the message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" (or similar), anyone know what's going on?
<docgnome> Is there a way to do autologin in kubuntu?
<vhaarr> Someone on the forums said I should try booting using "noapic nolapic", so I tried editing the boot command, which gave me a text entry that ended with " -- ", so I tried adding "noapic nolapic" first after those --, and then before --, and neither of them had any effect.
<gabz> yep - docgnome
<gabz> depends on what login in manager you use either gdm or kdm --docgnome
<docgnome> gabz: I assume it's KDM
<docgnome> gabz: since I haven't changed it
<shatrat> vhaarr, its not an uncommon problem, I cant remember the solution though, here's a thread concerning it though, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<gabz> if you go into the control panel of KDE and look around for the login manger there should be a opion there in the last tab
<gabz> i don't have kde in frount of me so i'm not sure
<thinkmonkeys> can i install more than one sun-java version or will that break things?
<vhaarr> shatrat: Okay, reading that post.
<marx2k_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vhaarr> shatrat: Think I should try the alternate CD instead of the "live install" CD?
<shriphani> !ffmpeg-dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg-dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<docgnome> gabz: Ugh. I'm a moron. I couldn't find it because I didn't see that advanced option at the top
<shatrat> vhaarr, yeah, I think it would be easier to just do that.  the liveCD is often not worth the trouble
<gabz> at least it is sorted
<gabz> anyone have a toshiba satellite pro ?
<vhaarr> shatrat: yes but it has me a bit confused, because the download page for the alternate CD says " .. allows you to perform certain specialist installations .. ", so I figured the live CD was the recommended one.
<vhaarr> shatrat: but thanks a lot, I'll try the "alternate" CD.
<docgnome> gabz: I have one in little bits heh
<docgnome> gabz: I think it's a pro anyway.
<vhaarr> shatrat: Do you, by chance, know if the latest daily images include a 2.6.20 kernel? Anything earlier than 2.6.20 do not work with my motherboard.
<vhaarr> or anyone else?
<hueblur> hmmmm, curl doesn't seem to be working, but -- its notthrowing any errors.  Any clue how I might troubleshoot?
<gabz> i want to get the battery meter in gnome working so i guess the bits won't help me
<docgnome> gabz: ah. I hated the screen on it so I only had linux on it to install for another laptop that had no drives
<shatrat> vhaarr, ah, no for that you would need to install your own kernel or use feisty
<sue-amaroker> OK. I have anew motherboard GA-M59SLI-S5, I have to use acpi=off to get it to boot, however I dont have any USB ports. Every device I plug into them just doesnt work.
<vhaarr> shatrat: yeah, I mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070227/
<vhaarr> shatrat: do you know if that one uses 2.6.20? because if you know for sure that it doesn't, it won't work anyway, so downloading + burning it is a waste of time
<shatrat> vhaarr, you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<vhaarr> will do
<holycow> is anyone else having issue with the 2.0.0.1 firefox upgrade?
<vhaarr> shatrat: thank you for your help :) going to download and burn it now.
<g0su> hollywoodstar, yo
<foxiness> after i disable my wireless "by click on enable ....." on network-manager ,i can not get my wireless up anymore, when i enable it again and go to drop-menu for netwrok name (ESSID): nothing!
<bean-oh> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bean-oh> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<gabz> !xsupplicant
<ubotu> xsupplicant: 802.1x and 802.11i supplicant (client). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 447 kB, installed size 928 kB
<shriphani> guys cannyone help me with an apt problem
<caotic> hey quick question, packages for core 2 duo are still branded as x86 ?
<shriphani> pissing me off really
<nf4> is there any thing worng with using a debian repo ?
<caotic> shriphani: what is your problem
<gabz> yeah a core 2 duo is still a x86
<shriphani> caotic: wait a sec lemme post it to pastebin
<caotic> k
<Woodstokk> Any Mac users here tonight?
<caotic> thanks gabz
<shriphani> caotic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7900/
<gabz> shriphani: your error message looks like a server time out
<shriphani> gabz: nope
<shriphani> it comes milliseconds after i type in the command
<subzero2000> Woodstokk -> Yeah, I'm on a MacBook right now (although I'm running under Mac OS X at the moment... :) )
<gabz> shriphani: have you cleared your apt cache ? besides that i have no idea
<caotic> is this the name of your source lists ???? "nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-updates_main_source_Sources"
<shriphani> caotic: do i post my sources.list ?
<Woodstokk> Can I talk with ya PM about it a bit?
<caotic> sure
<Woodstokk> (Subzero)
<subzero2000> Woodstokk -> sure
<Woodstokk> says its blocked
<subzero2000> Odd. I'm registered. Let me PM you.
<shriphani> caotic:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7901/
<Woodstokk> ok
<subzero2000> Did you register with freenode.net?
<Woodstokk> no I have not
<Geoffrey2> can file names start with numbers?
<Woodstokk> just came on here tonight
<Woodstokk> is that mandatory?
<subzero2000> That's why. I ran into the same thing with PMs when I first started on any of the IRC rooms on here.
<subzero2000> No, it's not mandatory. Let me get the URL for that for you. You will have fun trying to send PMs until you do, though.
<Woodstokk> well that's not too good
<Woodstokk> I spose its one way to manage spam though
<cafuego_> Geoffrey2: file names can start with (and contain) anything that is not '/'.
<gabz> shriphani: when you apt-get update do you get any error messages ?
<shriphani> gabz: just a sec
<Berto> hey all, i'm finally rebuilding my linux box (been stuck in windows for 3 months)...
<corevette> how do i get this? python-gpod:
<corevette>   Depends: libgpod0 (=0.3.2-1.1ubuntu1) but 0.4.0-0.0sarge1 is to be installed
<Berto> not sure if i want to buy 1 500gb hdd or 2x250gb hdd's... anyone using RAID with Ubuntu??
<subzero2000> Woodstokk -> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<caotic> shriphani: type the comand 'sudo su' that way you dont have to type sudo at every command you want to run as root
<cafuego_> Geoffrey2: Up to and including chnese characters, accenst etc
<shriphani> corevette: sarge ??
<detectiveinspekt> jpeg in firefox stops working
<cafuego_> corevette: You have a debian sarge reposity enabled. Don't.
<caotic> Berto: HD's die
<shriphani> you using a debian repo ?
<Woodstokk> Hmmmm, yeah they are very specific about it
<Berto> caotic, i know... i also have my older 80gb drive which will backup the important stuff
<Woodstokk> awwww shoot, they don't let me respond
<Geoffrey2> cafuego, thanks...still learning what does and doesn't work with Linux, and DOS/Windows used to be REAL picky about stuff like that, if I remember correctly
<nprice> I'm trying out feisty for the first time and I'm wondering if there is any way I can get wlanconfig from madwifi using a real package without having to compile everything on my own
<Woodstokk> your message came but it doesn't let me
<corevette> what is it sshriphani and cafuego what do i go
<corevette> do
<cafuego_> Geoffrey2: yeah, Linux is pretty much sane in that regard :-)
<subzero2000> I think there's a way around that for me, one sec.
<Woodstokk> ok
<caotic> shriphani: sorry, been a while since i used debian/ubuntu thought it was something more simple :P
<caotic> have this sources worked ever shriphani
<caotic> ?
<corevette> no shriphani
<subzero2000> Woodstokk -> try now.
<nf4> is it bad to use a debian repo?
<nf4> in ubuntu i mean
<posingaspopular> nf4: they are both .deb right?
<nf4> yes i belive so
<posingaspopular> i dont see why not
<Ayabara> I try to do an xmodem upload of a file, but I get "Failure executing protocol.". do I need a package to do the actual xmodem stuff?
<nf4> its just mono isnt up to date in ubuntu repo
<nf4> in debian repo you can get 1.2
<andytayloruk> Hi, I've been trying to install ubuntu 6.10 for ages and have just screwed up my partitions
<andytayloruk> basically I had to do all of it manually (ntfsresize, fdisK)
<andytayloruk> and I got the fdisk part wrong, so now windows wont boot. How do I fix this?
<YBH_1> winxp?
<Ayabara> found out. I needed lrzsz..
<gabz> put in your windows cd and enter recoverly mode
<caotic> andytayloruk: what have been your problems with fstab
<shriphani> caotic: you still there ?
<andytayloruk> caotic: fstab?
<caotic> yeah i replied, got no idea
<caotic> andytayloruk: err: fsdisk
<andytayloruk> um well I had to delete the partition and then create it again
<andytayloruk> I must have got the sector lengths wrong
<caotic> i c
<andytayloruk> because I've got 5 gigs of unallocated space now and an unbootable 34gb ntfs partition
<shriphani> caotic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7902/
<Phluffy> I've just installed Ubuntu to my computer, which has 2 hard drives. When I go to boot, Grub loads and when I try to boot Ubuntu it tells me something like: Error 22, partition doesn't exist. Also, when I attempt to boot my previously installed Windows XP Pro, it tells me it can't find NTLDR
<caotic> shriphani: have any of these sources worked
<foxiness> the ubuntu 6.10 on network-manager not has an active/deactive or Default getway, and the last needed to change my access of the internet from not working wireless to ethernet-lan
<shriphani> caotic: it is the first time i am downloading a source
<ReyOma1> how can make screencast? for video tutorials?
<ReyOma1> we can help me?
<KenSentMe> ReyOma1, check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<caotic> by source you mean source.list or fist time using apt-get. or first time using a third party source.list
<shriphani> caotic: first time using apt-get
<KenSentMe> ReyOma1, there are a lot of applications to use, they are all listed on that wiki page
<caotic> err: by first time
<caotic> oh i c
<shriphani> i do compile now and then
<caotic> try apt-get --update; apt-get --upgrade
<ReyOma1> what page?
<shriphani> ok
<arrenlex> caotic: those aren't switches. apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<caotic> i dunno if its that deprecated, but well findo out
<ReyOma1> what is the recomendate
<shriphani> E: Command line option --update is not understood
<KenSentMe> ReyOma1, the link i gave you
<gabz> shriphani: there is a error in your apt-get update which means it can't download index files from the server try using a different server
<shriphani> gabz: so i just change nl to us or something else ?
<sparr> shriphani: its just "apt-get update", no --
<caotic> shriphani: what gabz ment is that you need a diferent content for source.list
<Phluffy> I've just installed Ubuntu to my computer, which has 2 hard drives. When I go to boot, Grub loads and when I try to boot Ubuntu it tells me something like: Error 22, partition doesn't exist. Also, when I attempt to boot my previously installed Windows XP Pro, it tells me it can't find NTLDR. Any help or suggestions? Looks like an obvious problem with Grub and I'm bad with Grub syntax.
<caotic> sorry about that, as i said, long time not using apt
<gabz> pretty much mine have my isp because they give me free traffic
<shriphani> gabz: can you recommend a good mirror ?
<shriphani> the indian mirrors dont have many packages
<shriphani> so i was using nl
<gabz> nope i go for the one which is in my country in australia we don't have much choice
<shriphani> choice ?
<shriphani> like not many apps ?
<gabz> not many servers in australia
<shriphani> hmm
<OddieTux> didn't know there was any in aussie
* shriphani will try usa
<shriphani> gabz: what all do i change to us in my sources.list ?
<foxiness> my wireless can not see the access point and then can not enable it and this some info about it : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7904/
<andytayloruk> caotic: I set the end of the partition to the current volume size that ntfsresize reported... is that right?
<foxiness> it look like hald/dbus can not get it up or something i can not know about it
<gabz> the nl means the netherlands i think if you use austrlia in au so i guess the us is nothing... i'll have to google it
<shriphani> ok
<tj239> Is the 2.6.17-50 kernel the latest update for a while?   Pardon the impatience of a newb but I get tired of issues with my graphics driver having to be re addressed week after week after week?
<Phluffy> Where is the Grub boot config file located?
<ReyOma1> i no wiki for screencast
<gabz> shriphani: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<shriphani> just the one ?
<noh> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pavs!*@*]  by mneptok
<noh> 
<noh> 
<gabz> change all of them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, hello there
<shriphani> gabz: to us ?
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Heya. What doesn't work today? :)
<noh> any chinese here?
<gabz> where do you live what's your closest server ?
<zcat[1] > !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Tomcat_> !cn noh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn noh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> gabz: india
<Ademan_> how do you get the ACTUAL amount of free ram you have?  iirc there's a command for it
<noh> sorry i'm new here
<gabz> ok yeah then change them all to the us
<zcat[1] > Ademan: probably cat /proc/meminfo
<shriphani> gabz: lol
<noh> ^_^
* clever stabs noh for lacking access to my bot
<Ademan> thanks zcat[1]  i'll try it
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, well, the wireless remains a major pain, but I've kind of given up on that ever being resolved....just have the skinny elephant routine memorized by this point :)
<mneptok> Ademan: free -m (or -g or whatever)
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Considered getting a different card?
<tj239> Is the 2.6.17-50 kernel the latest update for a while?   Pardon the impatience of a newb but I get tired of issues with my graphics driver having to be re addressed week after week after week?
<Ademan> thanks mneptok
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, that's probably my next purchase for the computer......
<Ademan> so the numbers from free represent free ram including ram being used by cached files?
<Latitude^> is there a way for windows to be on top of gnome panel? especially when maximized....
<[Tuxedo] > Can anyone help with an ati problem?
<arrenlex> !ask | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foxiness> Latitude^: use autohide
<Ademan> Latitude^: well i think that lies to the window manager (metacity) i know due to a "feature" in beryl it often lets windows overlap panels
<gabz> shriphani: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ that should make it easy
<Phluffy> I've just installed Ubuntu to my computer, which has 2 hard drives. When I go to boot, Grub loads and when I try to boot Ubuntu it tells me something like: Error 22, partition doesn't exist. Also, when I attempt to boot my previously installed Windows XP Pro, it tells me it can't find NTLDR. Any help or suggestions? Looks like an obvious problem with Grub and I'm bad with Grub syntax.
<[Tuxedo] > In that case: I'm having a problem with an ATI Radeon 9000, using fglrx as the driver, it tells me I don't have a screen. So I went into rescue, changed it to vesa, and the resolution went through the roof, and now everything chops.
<tj239> [Tuxedo] , I'm asking my question straightway and  no one responds to me so I can't tell you how helpful the bot statements are
<Latitude^> autohide is really helpful. so I assume that's the only way? Ademan: im using compiz
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : Have you seen this guide?
<arrenlex> !ati | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ademan> Latitude^: unless compiz has an option for it i would say that autohide is the way to go
<[Tuxedo] > I've installed the latest already, fglrx tells me that I don't have a screen.
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : That doesn't answer my question, which is, have you seen this guide?
<[Tuxedo] > Yep.
<SurfnKid> is there a volume control (mixer) for cli
<SurfnKid> viewable to control all volume levels?
<tj239> talk about a cold shoulder, you people are master at it
<KennethP> SurfnKid: alsamixer
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> KennethP: how come i cant hear anything :(
<arrenlex> !repeat | tj239
<ubotu> tj239: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arrenlex> tj239: Or do you want 927 "I don't know, sorry"s?
<SurfnKid> KennethP: its ok thanks though, good proggy
<KennethP> SurfnKid: ok
<tj239> 927 ?  the latest kernel update is 927?
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : And you've gone through the aticonfig commands in particular?
<KenSentMe> tj239, he means there are 927 other people in this channel that don't have an answer to your question
<SurfnKid> KennethP: got it, stupid PCM was muted
<arrenlex> tj239: There are 927 people in this channel right now. None of them happen to know the answer, so they aren't answering you, and you are getting mad.
<SurfnKid> :D
<arrenlex> tj239: I am telling you that your alternative to not being answered at all is 927 "I don't know"s.
<KennethP> SurfnKid: Good!
<tj239> KenSentMe, a goodly portion of those people are lurking
<ul1024k> lurking in the dark
<tj239> arrenlex, I'm asking for one actually
<SurfnKid> KennethP: lsmod showed snd is in kernel, but something was weird about it
<re-align> Hmm...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-70-23-127-180.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by mneptok
<KenSentMe> tj239, but what drivers do you use. I only had an issue with an updated kernel once, last week
<arrenlex> tj239: Unfortunately our mindlink network is down so we can't coordinate that well. You should try asking on the forums instead, if you can't get answers here.
<Ayabara> I have plugged in a Logitech Quickcam, but Edgy doesn't seem to recognize it. lsusb says 'Logitech Inc', and no /dev/video or /dev/video0 has been created.
<re-align> I'm running a command line only server and want to change the hostname for it...anyone know what command to use?
<uberpavs> quit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<arrenlex> !webcam | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<foxiness> i have this error when i try to get wlan0 up "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" "ipw2100"
<tj239> yeah, 'ask at the forums, you'll get a quicker response"  what a cop-out
<gabz> foxiness: try ifconfig eth1 up
<tj239> KenSentMe, I use nvidia
<arrenlex> tj239: If no one knows, what do you expect from us? o_O
<arrenlex> tj239: If you want I can just make up a random number for you. Will that work?
<pavs> alas
<KenSentMe> tj239, me too, but not much problems
<KenSentMe> tj239, and please don't be that negative about the support you get here. We are all volunteers doing the best we can
<tj239> arrenlex, maybe someone who is watching that is informed could give a single reply of "we'll get to you"  ... it's just common courtesy
<h1st0> sw33t freenode irc on line through java applet.
<h1st0> ?
<h1st0> maybe not.
<klimraamkosie> Question: I'm running Edgy with Beryl and the windows seem to be ontop of the menu drop-down boxes.  How do I fix this?
<ubuntu> Backtrace was generated from '/usr/bin/gnome-panel'
<arrenlex> tj239: We're not too busy to answer you! It's just that no one who's currently on knows. So there's nothing for us to say.
<ubuntu> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<ubuntu> [New Thread -1225791824 (LWP 4834)] 
<h1st0> klimraamkosie: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<re-align> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ubuntu> hey gnome have bug
<KenSentMe> klimraamkosie, i have that problem too, and it seems like a bug
<shriphani> i have a feeling the ffmpeg source no longer exists in the dapper repos
<arrenlex> !bug | ubuntu
<h1st0> Whats goign on with the REad errros
<ubotu> ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<h1st0> shriphani: it has to.
<h1st0> !ffmpeg | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<bjornolai> I thonk I have to drivers trying to use my wireless. iwconfig shows both wmaster0 and eth1. How can I find the driver I want to blacklist?
<ubuntu> arrenlex it is offline
<arrenlex> Oh. So it is. Weird.
<KenSentMe> ubuntu, launchpad may be under maintenance at the moment.
<zcat[1] > oops
<tj239> kensent,  sorry, I thought I'd find someone who was informed and knew
<KenSentMe> arrenlex, there was a post about that on the mailinglist
<klimraamkosie> KenSentMe: That's not fun, I seem to get it fixed every now and then, but I have to restart X.
<shriphani> h1st0: i changed my sources.list thrice since morning trying 3 different mirrors us, nl and ch. all report this E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<bjornolai> klimraamkosie, maybe someone in #beryl-effects has a fix. I sometimes get that, but restarting beryl-xgl usually fixes it
<foxiness> gabz: after i get back to installed system i will try it "am working from live-cd" thanks for this tip
<KenSentMe> tj239, that's why maybe you can better ask this question on the forums, so people have more time to see the question and answer it
<KenSentMe> klimraamkosie, i know, maybe ask in #ubuntu-effects
<arrenlex> shriphani: Are you using edgy?
<shriphani> arrenlex: dapper
<arrenlex> shriphani: Something weird is going on with your sources.list. What are you\were you trying to achieve?
<shriphani> arrenlex: sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<arrenlex> shriphani: Oh, I'm not familiar with apt-source, sorry.
<tj239> yeah, I can see how forums are less confrontational unlike IRC channels where people wear their hearts on their sleeve
* shriphani is on the verge of drowning himself in a spoonful of water. 1 bloody source is all i need
<arrenlex> shriphani: You could try easysource -- make sure to check the "source repositories" box on the first screen.
<arrenlex> !shripani
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shripani - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !easysource | shripani
<ubotu> shripani: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arrenlex> xD Sorry, it's late.
<arrenlex> shriphani: That was for you. Can't even spell your name right.
<arrenlex> shriphani: Or you could just get the tarball from the ffmpeg site and compile it manually.
<shriphani> arrenlex: i dont know the depedencies
<shriphani> hence the problem
<shriphani> and ffmpeg doesnt print any configure errors
<shriphani> it just prints errors after i run make
<re-align> And of course...I did it in the wrong order...now tot figure out how to fix sudo...
<[Tuxedo] > arrenlex : Alright, I've followed everything on that web-page to a T now. At the end, when it says to use fglrxinfo, I get this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<klimraamkosie> About Beryl and ontop: I just restarted X, so that's all that I can do to solve the problem...
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<arrenlex> !pastebin | [Tuxedo] 
<ubotu> [Tuxedo] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hellevator> does anyone know what package contains dirent.h for C programming?
<arrenlex> shriphani: What are those errors?
<watson540> hi can anyone tell me or hekp me find out why whenever i go into runlevel 2 i get masses of the same error saying 'hda: drive not ready for command" hda is my dvd drive..
<watson540> its enough to make my fan kick on, just thies one thing is bogging me down good
<arrenlex> Hellevator: libc6-dev
<watson540> Im pretty sure the culprit is 'dd' cause i see it in top taking up my resources, but why? and how to stop?
<Hellevator> arrenlex, i have that installed.  How come when I attempt to compile I get "error: sys/dirent.h: No such file or directory"
<shriphani> arrenlex: i got the same errors for apt after using the source-o-matic
<[Tuxedo] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7905/
<shriphani> i dont think those repos exist
<arrenlex> Hellevator: seems to be looking for dirent.h in the sys subfolder of the package you're trying to compile.
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : I see. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<shriphani> arrenlex: will you look at  apt-errors ?
<arrenlex> shriphani: You did apt-get update, right?
<shriphani> yes
<Latitude^> everytime i boot ubuntu, it always mounts the Dell utility partition. How do i fix this?
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : Wait wait wait.
* nutterpc bops
<Hellevator> arrenlex, ah i got it, i needed to remove the sys folder from the path
<nutterpc> Mix is going well so far, very well
<Hellevator> I hate it when code examples won't run straight off >_<
<[Tuxedo] > k
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : wtf... this xorg.conf is so tangled up. o_O
<nutterpc> anyone a HHC fan in here?
<shriphani> arrenlex and everyone who can help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7906/
<[Tuxedo] > No clue, truthfully. I installed ubuntu clean, updated it, installed beryl, installed xchat and a couple of games
<illriginal> guys... I have this file: BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003  and when I take off the ".003" the file doesn't play... but when I leave the ".003" the file is not recognized.
<[Tuxedo] > the most I've done to that file is change fglrx to vesa and what that webpage said, too.
<Intangir> what is a good download manager for linux? i used downloader for X before and it .. pretty much sucks
<illriginal> guys... I have this file: BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003  and when I take off the ".003" the file doesn't play... but when I leave the ".003" the file is not recognized.
<shriphani> Intangir: gwget
<[Tuxedo] > changing it to vesa is the only way I can get into ubuntu anyways
<amorphous_> could anyone suggest why my wireless has gone down? it shows a good siganl, but if I activate it the signal drops to nothing >:( Is there something stupid I'm doing here?
<shriphani> arrenlex
<shriphani> an i use the edgy repos ???!!!
<shriphani> can ^
<Intangir> does it have a firefox 2 extention?
<shriphani> erm arrenlex ?
<illriginal> can someone tell me how to join files?
<illriginal> i need to join 001, 002, 003
<illriginal> of a wmv file
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : Try this one: http://arrenlex.ls.la/xorg.conf
<amorphous_> I can paste the output of ifconfig, iwconfig & /etc/init.d/networking restart if someone can tell me where the pastebin is..?!
<pavs> -wget is the best download manager :)
<amorphous_> illriginal, you can use >> if you just want to tag it on the end
<shriphani> Intangir: nope
<illriginal> amorphous what do you mean?
<shriphani> you can copy link location though
<arrenlex> amorphous_: That doesn't work because wmv files are indexed. It'll only play as far as the table of contents says there is movie left.
<arrenlex> amorphous_: As a rule, cat * >> bigfile really only works for text.
<illriginal> so is there a way to join these 3 files?
<amorphous_> Ahh.. sorry - didn't know it was a movie...
<illriginal> yeah it's a video
<funpop> how can i unmount a specific usb-device ?
<[Tuxedo] > arrenlex - It won't let me save it as xorg.conf?
<illriginal> right click it... and click eject.
<dean> hallo
<arrenlex> [Tuxedo] : Well yeah. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy and paste.
<amorphous_> arrenlex, illriginal can you use kino or similar?
<shriphani> arrenlex: would you advise me to go and use the edgy repos ?
<[Tuxedo] > k
<illriginal> arrenlex, how do i go about conjoining these three files into 1?
<arrenlex> shriphani: Sorry, I don't know.
<arrenlex> illriginal: Sorry, I don't know.
<arrenlex> xD
<dean> ist hier jemand Deutsch bitte melden :-D
<arrenlex> !de | dean
<ubotu> dean: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tolmo> Morning people.
<amorphous_> fun umount /specific/usb/devicename
<amorphous_> ?
<arrenlex> 1:16 am
<illriginal> ack ><
<amorphous_> morning Tomcat_
<dean> -.-
<gabz> 7:17 pm
<dean> hello
<amorphous_> morning tolmo
<Latitude^> everytime i boot ubuntu, it always mounts the Dell utility partition. How do i fix this?
<valehru> hey guys, I try to log into gnome as normal but it keeps stalling on the splash screen (metacity is displayed).  It stalls there then.  The only way I can now log into gnome is via gnome failsafe.  Is there a way I can check and resolve the problem?
<shriphani> amorphous_: can you tell me ?
<dean> ihr seid alle schwule scke
<funpop> yay
<amorphous_> shriphani, probably not - what was the question?
<funpop> and is there a simple command for me to see for each usb-device if its 1.1 or 2.0 ?
<shriphani> amorphous_: can i use edgy repos in dapper
<amorphous_> shriphani, not advised
<dean> ANWORTET ENTLICH MAL ALLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIN NEU IN DIESEN CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<amorphous_> shriphani, why do you want to?
<shriphani> amorphous_: i just want the ffmpeg source
<funpop> dean: /join #ubuntu-de
<shriphani> amorphous_: not all.....just multiverse
<tolmo> People, I have a problem with a few (very few) applications in ubuntu using some size 14 font for menues instead of the standard fonts I configured for applications and stuff ... anyone know if this is something I can change?
<jpjacobs> valehru, try logging in via a virtual Terminal (alt-f1) and remove all the .gconf things. that'll loose gnome-settings too, but at least you can log in.
<[Tuxedo] > arrenlex : fglrxinfo still shows a problem
<valehru> jpjacobs, thx...
<dean> hallo ubotu ich habe ein problem in Linux
<valehru> jpjacobs, where are they located?  in the home dir?
<funpop> dean, es gibt einen deutschen channel: #ubuntu-de
<jpjacobs> indeed
<dean> hallo ich bin neu in ubuntu hab ein problem in Linux
<dean> s
<dean> d
<dean> f
<dean> aha
<dean> funpop ich habe ein problem
<someothernick> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dean> ich kann in ubunto keine spiele installieren
<amorphous_> shriphani, can you not upgrade? I don't know much - but I do know that it can create problems. you may get away with it or be able to get it back off again, but I don't really know.
<dean> habe alles probiert
<amorphous_> shriphani, good luck, either way!
<amorphous_> ;)
<shriphani> amorphous_: i am on dialup so ............ i hope you understand
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me the config file for my network devices?
<tolmo> Anyone? Font experts? :)
<amorphous_> shriphani, Ahhh... best to get yrself a edgy disk from somewhere/one!
* shriphani is in india......... i dont know if anyone within the next 20 miles knows what linux is
<prak> is there anyone here who's familiar with planner?
<gordonjcp> shriphani: I'd have thought that Linux would have been fairly popular in India
<cbx33> hi guys, got a problem with my laptop I'm hoping someone can help solved
<rkyraccoon55> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shriphani> gordonjcp: why would you think so ?
<[Tuxedo] > arrenlex : fglrxinfo still shows the same problem
<amorphous_> shriphani, and no-one has a connection? internet cafe cant do you a favour & download one?
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me the config file for my network devices?
<gabz> which network device ?
<bobslaede> amorphous_: /etc/networking/interfaces perhaps
<shriphani> internet cafes arent too happy to reserve a box for me
* shriphani will go on and add 1 repo to my sources.list
<gordonjcp> well, you've got a rapidly growing tech industry over there, without the preconceived ideas of the last couple of decades
<cbx33> When i try to log into gnome I don;t get the splash screen, but I do get a grey rectangle in the top left corner, where the message about keyboards usually goes.  However there is no text in here at all....no errors that I can see in xsession-errors or in Xorg log.  Any ideas people...PLEASE :p
<gordonjcp> shriphani: I mean that's a bit of a generalisation, but essentially you've got pretty fertile ground for developers and users
<shriphani> gordonjcp: all MCSE
<gordonjcp> shriphani: really?  that's a shame
<shriphani> microsoft certified software engineer
<shriphani> or w/e it ands for
<gordonjcp> shriphani: Minesweeper Consultant and Solitaire Expert
<shriphani> heh
<amorphous_> bobs - thanks. and you wouldn't happen to know why my wireless keeps coming up as disconnected, would you? if I tell it to connect the signal dissappears
<bobslaede> amorphous_: sorry, havent tried wireless yet
<amorphous_> ok - thanks
<shriphani> there is a top class IBM lain b'lore but not much apart from that
<shriphani> lab in ^
<gordonjcp> yeah, I've dealt with the Bangalore guys quite a bit, when I worked with IBM
<Step`> hi
<Step`> can someone help me with totem-xine? I've installed it but it says it cannot handle the "vorbis" codec
<shriphani> gordonjcp: u were at ibm ?
<docgnome> is there an argument for apt-get simmilar to --tries=0 for wget?
<Step`> but it seems that the libxine1 package has a vorbis codec (/usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.4/xineplug_decode_vorbis.so)
<funpop> what would be the best cpu these days for a new desktop pc ?
<gordonjcp> shriphani: yeah, until about a year ago
<gabz> funpop: define best ?
<shriphani> gordonjcp: how is the b'lore lab ?
<pavs> how many commands are there in a default linux installation?
<shriphani> pavs: hit the tab key twice
<shriphani> in a console that is
<gordonjcp> shriphani: I don't know, I never went over there
<pavs> wow
<Madpilot> pavs, probably thousands, once you count the really obscure ones.
<gordonjcp> shriphani: the guys that work there seem OK though
<pavs> i didn know that
<funpop> hmm for a multimedia user..giving the best perfoprmance in multitasking, while beeing very compatible and fast
<shriphani> gordonjcp: the quality of work i mean
<docgnome> funpop: what do you mean by compatible?
<gordonjcp> shriphani: ah, yeah not bad
<pavs> i have 2682
<re-align> Hmmm...
<funpop> forget about it
<shriphani> indians rock !!
<docgnome> funpop: I would also point out that the speed of a computer has more to do with the memory bus speed than the cpu speed.
<Madpilot> Is getting ATI 3D accel in 6.10 as bad as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI makes it look?
<grandsolo> hi. all
<pavs> anyone knows all the common linux commands here?
<gordonjcp> shriphani: depends on what they're doing - we had a large contact centre there doing first line support for a few retail customers (ie shops that use IBM EPOS kit)
<jwhitlark> pavs, sure, what do you need?
<gordonjcp> shriphani: the actual tech support was pretty good, but their call entry was rubbish
<Madpilot> ubotu, cli | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<docgnome> pavs: my friend the man pages does. ;-p
* re-align needs a way to edit (and save changes to) the /etc/hostname file without using sudo...
<grandsolo> is there anybody likes photography? I wanna know what are you using to manage the RAW files. e.g. nef for Nikon.
<pavs> nah just curious, wondering how long it will take me to learn all of them
<shriphani> pavs: why all ?
<gordonjcp> shriphani: like, they were supposed to talk the customer through something like (say) a receipt printer with faint print
<prak> is there anyone here who's familiar with planner?
<shriphani> gordonjcp: ok
<jwhitlark> there's not really an all.  there's always more you can add.
<Madpilot> pavs, command like basics can be figured out pretty fast; after that you can get as complex as you feel like...
<gordonjcp> shriphani: so they'd get the customer to check all the things they were supposed to, and then if that didn't work they'd tell them they'd pass it on to have an engineer out in an hour with a new printer
<docgnome> Is there an argument for apt-get simmilar to wget's --tries=0?
<Madpilot> command line, not like...
<grandsolo> /notice grandsolo hi
<gordonjcp> shriphani: which is basically *not* going to happen, and wasn't what they were told to do...
<amorphous_> My wireless card is showing no signal unless I disable it. if I disable it it show ful signal. Anyone have any idea what's going on? if i ifup when it shows a signal in network monitor applet it claims unknown interface. if it's enabled (no signal) it looks for DHCP address
<gabz> amorphous_: what card is it ?
<prak> is there anyone here who's familiar with planner?
<amorphous_> gabz, ondoard centrino - has always worked before - perfectly.
<ubm> is there somthing going on with the servers im having a hell of a time updating
<gordonjcp> shriphani: problem with that then is that 2nd level phone the customer up and get an earful because they've been waiting 45 minutes and still no new printer - and then they're not happy when you explain that they're not getting a new printer and in any case it's going to be within *eight* hours that an engineer comes
* re-align sighs, having broken sudo
<pavs> i want to be a sys admin so I guess if I will deal with linux/unix systems I preety much have to know all the basic commands.
<gordonjcp> shriphani: not the fault of the guys in Bangalore mind you - it's all down to training (or the lack of)
<amorphous_> gabz, it's also only showing up in iwconfig, not in ifconfig (as it used to)
<gordonjcp> shriphani: also IBM's internal IT helldesk is in Bangalore, so what does that tell you?
<Madpilot> gordonjcp, shriphani - move the offtopic chat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<shriphani> the bright and the dumb coexist
<shriphani> oh sorry Madpilot
<pavs> that tells me they r trying to save money
<pavs> :)
<amorphous_> gabz, I tried to connect to a friends wireless network yesterday - but no joy. Pretty sure i didn't touch any settings, and now I've been fighting with it for the last 3 hours
<yomm> Morning !
<amorphous_> morn yomm
<ubm> from archive.ubuntu.com
<gabz> amorphous_: ifconfig -all
<re-align> i'm having  a small issue with sudo...
<gabz> sorry ifconfig -a
<r4nge> to open a port i'm trying "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport PORTNUMBER -j ACCEPT" but nmap still shows it closed, should i be doing something different?
<amorphous_> gabz - it's there - is there a pastebin?
<amorphous_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gabz> amorphous_: ifconfig nameofdevice eg eth1 up
<re-align> I get this nice error messsage whenever I try to use it...  sudo: unable to lookup stargazer-server via gethostbyname()
<re-align> :(
<yomm> I'm having trouble getting Direcrt Rendering to work on Intel915G ,I used the i810 driver in xorg , and edited my xorg.conf to enable acceleration for the card !
<jpjacobs> amorphous_, be sure you don't try to connect 2 ways, on 2 nets that have the same IP-range, usually gives problems
<amorphous_> gabz - was that it!!!
<czas> yomm: it should work out of the box in ubuntu
<amorphous_> gabz, it's seems to be working?!?! is that a different thing to ifup eth1 then?
<amorphous_> jpjacobs, ok thanks
<yomm> czas : I installed using my nvidia pci-e card , would that conflict ?
<czas> yomm: i don't know
<gabz> amorphous_: i don't know what ifup eth1 is so i can't tell you but i got my centrino to connect to a wpa radius server today so i'm happy
<Nalleman> Is there anyone here that uses "screenlets"?
* shriphani knows something is gonna screw up now
<SoulChild> Hey all, i want to install Lilo but how do i remove grub ???
<nysosym> http://www.finetune.com/wii/player.php << sooo awesome!
<yomm> czas : when i run glxgears  I get the no GLX extension error
<shriphani> SoulChild: why lilo ?
<SoulChild> shriphani: its faster
<amorphous_> gabz - cool - well done that man... I'm still not sure this is working :( - gotta go check - hang on...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<SoulChild> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<SoulChild> :S
<funpop> man grub ?
<Woodstokk> Any Mac users here at the moment?
<shriphani> i am sure dapper maa sources and dapper multiverse sources are no more
<yomm> Could ayone using a integrated Intel Graphics Chipset (i810 i915..) pastebin his xorg.conf for comparison ?
<shriphani> main ^
<Nalleman> I wonder what "treat as a widget" in screenlets means. Anyone?
<kraut> moin
<Madpilot> shriphani, you mean the servers are down? Dapper's got several years of support left...
<SoulChild> kraut servus
<shriphani> Madpilot: maybe
<mo^> is there an option in licq to auto-fetch all away-messages of my buddies?
<shriphani> i need a dapper user to confirm it though
<pavs> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nysosym> sry Madpilot, this shouldn't be an ad... :-/
<nysosym> i wanna only share my minds about this side
<r4nge> k, so i guess the port only shows as open if something starts using it, i opened the port with iptables but nmap showed it closed until i set sshd to use that specific port, then nmap showed it open
<r4nge> slowly but surely... i'm getting there
<clust> Hi, I updated my dapper server to edgy. After that gnome stoped to working. If I log in under different user the only what appaers is a white box on the left-bottom corner.
<bjornolai> After extracting firmware with fwcutter my network appears in network-manager. However I can't connect. I'm stuck waiting for the network key. What should I do?
<clust> can anybody help me?
<nisq> clust:  That happened to me too, I also loaded kubuntu desktop - did you?
<amorphous_> gabz, dont suppose you could paste a copy of your /etc/networking/interfaces for me, could you? I stil have the sam problem :(
<gabz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clust> No, I have only gnome and xfce installed. Moreover, I can not start any gnome related program in xfc4: gnome-session, gnome-terminal
<clust> nisq: <<
<gabz> amorphous_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7908/
<unop> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yancho> can apache on ubuntu handle asp pages pls ?
<bullgard2> What is a 'CD raw image' of feisty-desktop-i386.iso? The stress is on 'raw'.
<[Tuxedo] > Can Ubuntu even run smoothly on a Radeon 9000 Pro with the newest drivers? It's reminding me of running Fedora like 5 years ago on a now 10 year old computer...
<nisq> I loaded the xfce also....  hmmm...  sorry.  I am still working on it.
<amorphous_> thanks gabz - i'll check it out
<[Tuxedo] > bullgard : You use open it with a cd burning utility (like Alcohol 120%)
<[Tuxedo] > ack
<nisq> if I do a sudo -i    then a /etc/init.d/gdm restart   it sometimes catches
<[Tuxedo] > You open it with a cd burning utility as the file you will be burning
<gabz> amorphous_: i don't use encryption at home and i'm also on ubuntu 6.10
<[Tuxedo] > It does the rest from there.
<bullgard2>  [Tuxedo] : Is this proper English "You use open it with "? Say it in other words, please.
<unop> why do people leave like that?
<jochus> hello, I need the package: "build"
<jochus> but it's not the repository
<jochus> is there a deb file for it?
<HymnToLife> build ?
<HymnToLife> Don't you rather mean build-essential ?
<jochus>  osc is afhankelijk van build; maar:
<jochus>   Pakket build is niet genstalleerd.
<[Tuxedo] > bullgard : Not proper english at all, it's 3 AM and I'm tired. Use a cd burning utility to open the .iso file and burn it to a disc.
<jochus> it says:
<jochus> osc is dependent of build; but: package build is not installed
<N1kki> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knew of a good place to get iptables scripts
<HymnToLife> what's that osc packagz ?
<HymnToLife> it is not in the Ubuntu repos
<HymnToLife> N1kki, #iptables maybe ?
<jochus> openSuse command tools
<bullgard2>  [Tuxedo] : Thank you.
<jochus> to be able to communicate with the Build Service
<clust> nisq: Yes, the same problem, gnome sometimes starts after gdm restart
<N1kki> lol, thanks, had no idea there was a dedicated chan
<amorphous_> gabz, i'm the same, but no joy with your interfaces file either  (to tell the truth it's pretty much the same as mine... :(
<clust> I checked the log files, but I can not see any error.
<yomm> open sound control ?
<amorphous_> gabz, as soon as i try to enable it the siganl goes to zero and i get no DHCP - if I ifup (usually brings up the connection) it says 'no such device'???!
<yomm> !osc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabz> amorphous_: what line do you use to enable it ?
<N1kki> no answer in that channel
<clust> nisq: I tried to purge ubuntu-desktop, gdm, gnome and reinstall, but nothing.
<amorphous_> gabz, been using the gui, but usually ifup eth1. have used your ifconfig eth1 up - but no joy there either. Also - get a lot of output from /etc/init.d/networking restart... - not pretty but not much relating to eth1
<jochus> yomm: no, openSuse commandline toosl ;-)
<jochus> http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service/CLI
<yomm> jochus:I see :)
<gabz> amorphous_:  double check you haven't turn the card of on a external switch my toshiba has a button on the frount
<yomm> Jochus , u might have better luck asking an a #suse channel :)
<gabz> amorphous try doing everything in the command line iwconfig eth1 essid "$networkname"  then ifconfig eth1 up
<jochus> already did that
<amorphous_> gabz, so does mine - but it seems to be on - ifconfig can see it.
<jochus> they said yesterday I have to ask here
<yomm> Jochus : ask about a suse tool on  "ubuntu ?
<yomm> Jochus : I guess you could always try :)
<jochus> ok
<jochus> I found it
<jochus> it's here: http://software.opensuse.org/download/openSUSE:/Tools/xUbuntu_6.06/all/
<jochus> now it works
<amorphous_> gabz, that is the only thing I did yesterday when trying to connect though. turn it on/off. I've tried it quite a few times today.... no joy. either nothing - or only a signal when disconnected
<noh> hello every one
<gabz> amorphous_ sorry i'm out of ideas my next idea is restart the laptop i have a toshiba satellite pro and i've not had your problem
<nisq> clust: thanks, I was going to try that, but since this was a new install.  I am going to start over.  Less time for me.  And I always make the home a separate partition.  not much lost that way
<yomm> Hi noh
<amorphous_> gabz, i've restarted  countless times. been at it for over 3 hours - was up @ 530! still - thanks for yr time & help...
<amorphous_> gabz, will have to try again later. - i'll get me head down on it fr a bit. thanks again ;)
<gabz> amorphous_ good luck
<amorphous_> thx gabz
<amorphous_> ;)
<k31th> MOrning.
<brosio> hey guys is it normal that my gnome-panel crashes many times ?
<brosio> hey guys is it normal that my gnome-panel crashes many times ? i don't known what shoul i do
<Mr_Pan> good morning
<jbr>  what port to #yahoo from kubuntu Or kopete guys??
* mojo looks from side to side warily, thinking "sure is quiet in here..."
<funpop> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ozfrog> hello ---------  GRUB question
<gabz> anyone know about acpi and gnome power manager ?
<jseattle> could someone please tell me how to obtain "build-essential"
<ozfrog> at last general update, my default GRUB OS has been changed to " ubuntu memtest86+ " I can't recall where the relelvant GRUB file lies so I can alter this
<mojo> brosio: no it's not normal... could have to do with something you've added to the panel, perhaps?  unf. i don't know exactly where, but there is a configuration set somewhere in your home directory regarding the panel config..  may be able to rename it so you get a 'vanilla' panel set up again
<flaccid> hey guys anyone know which packages are the equiv of mysql-shared and mysql-devel ie. i need mysql libs and headers?
<mneptok> ozfrog: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<funpop> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ozfrog> thanks mneptok
<funpop> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mneptok> flaccid: aptitude search mysql
<flaccid> mneptok: many results.
<r4nge> are the packages you install through apt saved anywhere in a list, so you know what you put in
<mneptok> flaccid: aye. enjoy. :/
<flaccid> mneptok: quite a few that are possibilities
<jnotaro> hi, my sound seems to be mono instead of stereo, someone could help me with it?
<flaccid> if i was enjoying i wouldn't of come in here...
<mneptok> flaccid: aptitude show $packagename
<Lynoure> jnotaro: I probably cannot help right now, but out of curiousity is that on 5.1 sound system?
<jnotaro> No no, its a normal one
<jnotaro> Lynoure, It started alone, at first it doesn't work then I have installed some drives with automatix
<jnotaro> then started to work, but its mono
<jnotaro> when I switch to windows then it is stereo
<funpop> where is the source.list located ?
<funpop> or is it sources.list ?
<jnotaro> /etc/apt
<jnotaro> btw you can do "locate source.list" anyway
<bravelion> hello any jpilot users here?
<bravelion> where can i find the location of my jPilot files on my hard drive?
* Valiante is a n00b
* Valiante needs a little help
<matti> Valiante: Just ask :)
<Valiante> This is both the first time I've ever used IRC
<Valiante> And I'm extremely new to Linux (let alone Ubuntu)
<bravelion> what command must i do in terminal to find folders named "jpilot"?
<matti> Valiante: No worries :)
<matti> Valiante: What's the problem?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(ozfrog/#ubuntu) nisq and the preferred O.S. has "savedefault" option, but GRUB still doesn't like it and points to the first O.S. on the list as if default = 0
(nisq/#ubuntu) I am trying.  ???    I always have a floppy grub setup if anything goes bad..
(nisq/#ubuntu) ozfrog:  maybe its over my head sorry
(ozfrog/#ubuntu) yomm - no - just scrolled down to what I wanted
(ozfrog/#ubuntu) nisq no matter - thanks for trying
(yomm/#ubuntu) ozfrog : try that and see if it boots anything
<gbjk> Morning
<Anician> Anyone here use Ext2 Volume Manager?
<ozfrog> yomm it boots OK - it's just that it doesn't point to my preferred O.S. - always to the first on the list ( instead of the last )
<d64> sorry.. if anyone answered my raid question (on ahci, intel), i didn't see it, was disconnected for some time
<yomm> ozfrog : If you then find the right drive to boot , edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst accordinglt
<yomm> ozfrog : If you then find the right drive to boot , edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly *
<ozfrog> yomm - yes - why I'm here
<ozfrog> yomm I have edited the menu.lst as follows
<yomm> ozfrog : then u need to set default boot ::)
<ozfrog> default		saved
<Anician> how come I can't tick "Permanent mount point" in Ext2 Volume Manager?
<yomm> I think also in /boot/grub/menu/lst , but imm not 100% sure
<ozfrog> yomm and only O.S. that has the savedefault entry is the one I'd like to boot from
<yomm> ozfrog ; did it suddenly stop booting or ,what did u do ?
<gbjk> Anyone seen a newb I sent in here/
<gbjk> Valiante, or something like that?
<holycow> everyone here is a noob
<nisq> ozfrog:  I will try again.   change the default=listcount-1     4th os = default = 3
<holycow> its a veritable popourri of noobiness
<ozfrog> yomm No, it boots OK. It used to boot automatically into Windows with Ubuntu as a possible alterative
<holycow> pick a noob any noob
<holycow> 2 for 1 special!
<gbjk> I sent him in here to look at stripping procs out of a desktop version that's now a server.
<holycow> we'll wrap them up even!
<holycow> all day noob special!
<nisq> oh how I love noobs
<holycow> ....
<gbjk> holycow: Do I get a discount for take away or eat in?
<ozfrog> Then, after rthe last update, it started booting into ubuntu memtest86+ and " hanging"
<holycow> oh i could go on
<holycow> :)
<Anician> do you edit the menu.lst~ file with notepad?
<holycow> gbjk, sure, a fork is included
<holycow> -_-
<gbjk> heh.
<ozfrog> Now it boots into the ubuntu kernel - by deafault - and not into W_2K as I'd like
<nisq> hehe
<gbjk> fork--
<yomm> I see !
<gbjk> The problem is already too many processes ;o)
<ozfrog> Anician no with Gedit as root
<gbjk> which bot?
<nisq> ozfrog  with option on the list do you want to start with...   you could easily cut and paste you prefered
<nisq> to the top
* gbjk sighs
<daya> where can i found lan driver for Marvell Technology
<gbjk> seen valiante?
<gbjk> holycow: Where be infobots?
<holycow> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gbjk> Ah, there's the chap.
<gbjk> Valiante: How did you get on?
* Valiante slaps gbjk around a bit with a large trout
<holycow> uh oh
<holycow> i smell mirc
<Valiante> sorry
<gbjk> There was only one I was really dubious about, that was hald.
* holycow smacks valiante with a medium sized  camel
<gbjk> holycow: meh, bitchx and *cough* windows don't work well ;o)
<holycow> ... because you know, a large camel would hurt
<ozfrog> nisq what I've done - wish I could paste this to you somewhere :(
<gbjk> holycow++ # into perl already
<holycow> i no scprehensy perl
<nisq> ozfrog:  just a moment
<gbjk> What's hald for? Other than the stated man desc?
<gbjk> I have a feeling server only wouldn't need it.
<Ubuntu_man> Hi, who could tell me where ubuntu saves it hibernate file?
<gbjk> For a start, not one of our centos servers has anything resembling it?
<holycow> why are you u sing ubuntu for a server tho? try debian
<holycow> anyway offtopic, hald if i remember correctly is the hardware abstraction daemon
<gbjk> holycow: Cos it's friendly and had desktop mode to get started with.
<gbjk> holycow: Yeah, that bit I knew.
<Hellevator> when I open up some files for viewing in vim every line has a ^M at the end.  Can anyone tell me why this is?
<holycow> if so, it helps with hotplugable devices, which are usefull even on servers
<gbjk> "provides the org.freedesktop.Hal service through D-Bus"
<holycow> right
<gbjk> That's generally useful?
<gbjk> holycow: Why would debain be preferable?
<holycow> never had to plug in a usb cd burner to burn off some data because you were too lazy to open up the case, rip out a scsi raided hd to image?
<gbjk> ( Personally I'm a CentOs gal right now, though )
<Ubuntu_man> Who could tell me where ubuntu saves it hibernate file? WHO CAN HELP ME?
<nisq> ozfrog:  I have got 5 different OS's with three harddrives.  I multipulate the grub all the time... The default is what I change
<holycow> gbjk, because ubuntu FREEZES off of debian UNSTABLE every 6 months
<gbjk> holycow: In 1Gb we trust ;o)
<holycow> and only officially supports like 2k packages
<holycow> which a: is insane for server, yo udon't run servers off of unstable debian period
<gbjk> packages-- # No way of finding what's wrong.
<gbjk> Sorry... say that AGAIN.
<holycow> second debian will support 16k packages, 2k for ubuntu is just not acceptable imho
<gbjk> ubuntu freezes off UNSTABLE?!
<holycow> but thats just me
<holycow> right
<ozfrog> nisq do you use Default = a number or Default = saved and put " savedefault in your preferred O.S.
<holycow> not only does it do that, it DOES IT EVERY 6 MONTHS
<gbjk> That's insane. Why not just use stable?
<holycow> try and imagine what that means
<holycow> well i have asked
<holycow> no one can answer me
<gbjk> I'm trying NOT to, thank you, I want to sleep.
<nisq> ozfrog:  default=number
<holycow> ubuntu officialles get very defensive when you ask
<gbjk> Well in that case, CentOs would be a better way to go for a server.
<holycow> just try an official like mailing list
<ozfrog> nisq OK I will try that instead
<gbjk> But this is a VERY low-usage server.
<gbjk> I think ubuntu will do fine.
<nisq> I know nada about savedfault - sorry
<ozfrog> of saved = default
<gbjk> lighttpd + fastcgi, maybe postgresql
<gbjk> Nothing big.
<ozfrog> nisq _ OK BBL
<holycow> gbjk, yep i agree, ubuntu project thinks its okay to have 6 month cycles for server PLUS freeze off of debian unstable and only support a smallish number of packages
<gbjk> karma ubuntu?
<holycow> i can't explain it
<holycow> gbjk, for that you should be fine probably
<gbjk> I've actually never BEEN on a debain, come to think of it.
<holycow> gbjk, try it, you might like it
<gbjk> CentOs, redhat, gentoo, and a few others.
* Valiante whistles a merry little tune...
<holycow> wow your a glutton for punishment
<gbjk> Might have been on debain without knowing, come to think of it.
<nisq> is debian a FSSTAND?
<gbjk> many clients use things I'm barely aware of.
<gbjk> centos is okay.
<holycow> may i suggest a  nice helping of debian to get you out of your compile and rpm dependency hell?
<holycow> seriously
<gbjk> We're mostly v-serving right now. I think centos has some particulars that support that well
<nisq> or should I say uses a FSSTAND
<gbjk> (openvz)
<holycow> gbjk, linux is linux
<holycow> the biggest diffs are philosophy an dpackage managers
<nisq> Linux is the kernel
<gbjk> holycow: See earlier. PACKAGES--
<gbjk> source++
<gbjk> I do not ever, under any circumstances, use packages.
<holycow> centos yeah sure is virtually identical to rhel but damn you must be insane to do the rpm dance
<gbjk> and eat @minions that do.
<holycow> but then again, you run gentoo :)
<holycow> lol
* Valiante has downloaded the lighttpd *.deb package
<holycow> gbjk, ah in that case you don't need debian or any distro
<gbjk> heh.
* Valiante can't figure out what to do next
<gbjk> NO PACKAGES!
<holycow> gbjk, i don't have time for that
<gbjk> good LORD man, it's not like I haven't been singing it.
<gbjk> For starters, I'll need to patch the fsck out of lighttpd's core.
<nisq> gbjk then you use sources?
<gbjk> it does nasty nasty things with expect-100
<holycow> Valiante, you DON'T DOWNLOAD packages on linux mostly
<gbjk> yes.
<holycow> Valiante, as a newb PLEASE USE TH EBUILT IN REPOSITORIES
<Valiante> apt-get ?
<holycow> Valiante, trust me,  you wont live long enough to try all of them
<Valiante> i tried that
<holycow> yes
<holycow> its in there
<nisq> gbjk - I think I need a teacher,   know where one exists?
<gbjk> But, as I said, we need source of lighttpd.
<Valiante> # apt-get lighttpd
<Valiante> E: Invalid operation lighttpd
<holycow> make sure to enable all the extra repos
<gbjk> nisq: Sarcasm?
<holycow> yes of course dude, enable the other repos
<nisq> gbjk:  nope reality
<gbjk> Valiante: I gave you a tgz url to wget.
<gbjk> nisq: No idea where to find a teacher, depends what of.
<gbjk> If you're suggesting C, then go to hell ;o)
<mcphail> Valiante: apt-get install lighttpd
<Valiante> that was last night - that's long gone
<mojo__> holycow: Valiante:  maybe using Synaptic might be easier for Valiante as a "newb"...  it is GUI and is easy enough to search for stuff like "lighttpd" and have a list of pkgs to click/browse as opposed to apt-cache searching
<mcphail> Valiante: you missed out the "install"
<gbjk> WILL EVERYONE PLEASE STOP TEACHING HIM TO PACKAGE INSTALL LIGHTTPD.
<gbjk> Everything else is fine, but not lighttpd.
<gbjk> heh
<mojo__> !capitals
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Valiante> GUI's no good for me...  using ssh
<gbjk> How hard is it... ./configure && make && make install
<holycow> mojo__, leave me out of your discussions, of course synaptic would be easier
<gbjk> Valiante++ # No Gui.
<gbjk> I got the main answer, though, HALD stays.
<Ubuntu_man> Who can help me with 1 little question???
<Nesco> Does anybody know about audio editing programs for Ubuntu.. FruityLoops like?
<gbjk> Well.. meh.
<holycow> gbjk, this is a distro that makes your life easy
<holycow> we don't teach noobs to package anything
<mojo__> holycow: sry man i didn't see that stuff, am back from a netsplit
<holycow> that is left for their own devices
<gbjk> Not really going to hot plug anything, maybe no hald is okay.
<Ubuntu_man> Who can help me with 1 little question???
<gbjk> holycow: Sure. Easier is good. Not when said package will install something that won't work without patches.
<holycow> gbjk, just out of curiosity, why are you so weird about silly things like hald?
<Valiante> yeah - so holycow told me earlier
<Nesco> .j #ubuntu-nl
<gbjk> holycow: It's top of top ;o)
<holycow> gbjk, it won't make a bit of differenc either way
<nisq> gbjk:   does that always work?
<ujank> hh
<gbjk> And ram is low, it shows. Don't want it swapping away - no room for psql.
<nisq> the make install thingy
<gbjk> nisq: No. If it did there'd be no &&
<gbjk> && prevents it doing an unconditional make or make install
<nisq> ahhh
<gbjk> errors are your friend.
<holycow> hald will save you like a few k maybe a meg
<holycow> your definately a gentoo blue blood :)
<gbjk> holycow: Exactly.
<holycow> lol :)
<holycow> i'm buggin ya
<holycow> whatever works
<ujank> fr
<yomm>  I'm running Edgy with i 915D graphix chipset ..glxinfo gives me : Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display "0:0"..all glx related stuff is ( i think .. :) ) installed . Any hints ?
<gbjk> Actually, First 4 years were redhat only.
<gbjk> The FIRST time I saw a linux gui was about a month ago.
<nisq> gbjk:   any good web tutorials on make install?
<gbjk> After EIGHT years.
<gbjk> nisq: No, mostly cos it's down to the source. vi INSTALL
<gbjk> or README
<holycow> gbjk, obviously you don't do graphics or anything in that layer of data manipulation
<Valiante> gbjk: can i have that wget again please?
<nisq> gbjk:   Thanks I needed that
<gbjk> holycow: Not on linux, no. web stuff or windows stuff, yes.
<gbjk> Valiante: Shortly, I need to work a bit.
<holycow> *nod* yeah i do everything on linux, well welcome to the desktop experience
<gbjk> lighttpd.net has it. 1.4.13 source
<Valiante> ok - i should be really
<holycow> gbjk, why are you trying ubuntu? just curious
<gbjk> holycow: Mum's pc had 500mhz and 128mb of ram. Needed new OS.
<Valiante> i'm gonna go work...
<holycow> gbjk, STOP telling noobs to compile crap on their own.
<holycow> jesus
<Valiante> catch you all later
<gbjk> ubuntu-- # Needed alternate image for 128 install, lost cd
<holycow> let them actually learn how to do the basics first
<gbjk> ubuntu-- # needed another 128mb ram for gnome to be happy.
<holycow> you will have him hose his system and we will haveto listen to the whining while he's reinstalling
<nisq> holycow:  Thanks
<gbjk> holycow: I thought nisq was trolling, to be honest ;o)
<holycow> no i'm not kidding
<holycow> this isn't gentoo
<gbjk> I only told ONE newb to compile from source, and that's because this package requires it.
<holycow> if you want to teach people gentoo try #gentoo
<holycow> otherwise help with running ubuntu on the regular
<nisq> gbjk:  sorry  I didnt mean to be.  Actually I am asking about tutorials - truthfully
<unop> the difficulties of compiling from source are overstated and overhyped most of the time
<Valiante> maybe i should use a different linux dist
<Valiante> reinstall and start again
<nisq> I trying to keep within ubuntu forum
<holycow> Valiante, use any one you want
<Valiante> but i've no idea what's best
<Valiante> all i want to run is a web & mail server
<holycow> there is no best
<holycow> its all the same
<yomm> ./configure --help is your friend
<nisq> I also use suse, fedora, as the learning process.   I try gentoo, but that got me completely lost
<holycow> the biggest differences between distros are basically packaging and the preinstalled components off the bat
<gbjk> Valiante: nah, you're fine with what you've got.
<gbjk> Oh, yes, fedora too.
<holycow> Valiante, if you want you can build your own linux distro from scratch.  google up linux from scratch.
<Valiante> :-o
<nisq> ubuntu is a great learning experience
<holycow> Valiante, also don't listen too much to guys like gbjk , he means well but doesn't have a clue about teaching
<gbjk> heh
<Valiante> haha
<gbjk> holycow: :p I have a class here, actually.
<holycow> they will have you try a 1000 distros and drag you through a billion config issues just to get you into getoo
* gbjk isn't joking
<holycow> i'm not kidding
<nisq> gbjk:  where be the class?
<gbjk> Our office.
<nisq> gbjk:  not online?
<nf4> i think the best way to learn is get told how to do somthing and figure it your self
<gbjk> Actually, only 1 today.
<holycow> gbjk, then damnit dude, give the noob an actual chance of succeeding at a basic config
<gbjk> heh.
<Faithful1> Is Avahi install by default in Feisty?
<gbjk> holycow: Ubuntu installed. He used the desktop till he was comfortable. Now he's got it running monitorless with sshd, which is fine.
<gbjk> As I see it, it'll run fine as a server.
<clust> nisq: Did you solved the problem?
<gbjk> And as you said, apt-get makes it easy for him. :D
<holycow> gbjk, well allright then
<holycow> :)
<gbjk> To my mind, ubuntu == linux server + training wheels
<Valiante> yes and i did it all myself!  (haha)
<gbjk> It'll run dovecot or something like that just fine.
<gbjk> And lighttpd is... well ... light
<gbjk> jan++
<gbjk> holycow: BTW, I wouldn't ever suggest anyone tried more than one distro, btw.
<gbjk> Choose the right one first. Get it right first time.
<mheath> gbjk, I don't agree with that. Strip Ubuntu's desktop components and what your left with is largely a lot of stuff grabbed from debian repos
<gbjk> This server needs more ram, though.
<holycow> gbjk, sorry was thinking you were going in that direction
<holycow> :)
<gbjk> mheath: Your point?
<gbjk> Critically, if something goes wrong he can gdm start and fix it friendilyily.
<gbjk> mheath: What's wrong with bloated libraries if runprocs are slim?
<jim__> hey, I'm trying to mount a harddrive connected through a external usb adapter. Cant get it working at all. There is nothing in /dev (shouldnt I be able to see /dev/sda1 or something??
<reuna> jim_: try lsusb
<yomm> jim : normally , yes , mb its your adapter thats not recognized ?
<Latitude^> how do i stop edgy from mounting the Dell partition utility every time I boot it ?
<yomm> Anyine running Edgy with integrated intel graphics here ?
<jim__> reuna: err my usb mouse is working?
<reuna> how about sudo fdisk -l
<felix_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<digitalspaghetti> hi there - does anyone know where i can find a tutorial on how to connect to drives on a microsoft network?  i need to be able to connect to my work network
<holycow> digitalbh, PLACES / NETWORK SERVERS should get you there
<jim__> <reuna: nope doesnt show there either?
<finalbeta> holycow: one more tab!
<digitalspaghetti> i've searched the forum, but everything seems to be about mounting drives on the same PC
<finalbeta> digitalspaghetti: PLACES / NETWORK SERVERS should get you there
<holycow> digitalspaghetti, try what i told you
<reuna> jim_:how about sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<holycow> finalbeta, lol, one more tab, haha
<holycow> yeah 972 people in here
<holycow> :)
<jim__> Unable to open /dev/sda1
<digitalspaghetti> HAHA, finalbeta thanks - i didn't know it was THAT easy
<finalbeta> digitalspaghetti: np, glad I could help you.
<finalbeta> holycow: ^^
<finalbeta> :p
<gbjk> holycow: I have to get back to work. Thanks for the conversation.
<gbjk> I'm not normally on freenode, but if I am I'll be in lighttpd.
<gbjk> Though I might return for ubuntu help if I ever need it :o)
<holycow> gbjk, no worries :) welcome. chat alter
* digitalspaghetti in less than a week <3 Ubuntu
<gbjk> Helping would be nice, obviously, but I have too many others to help.
<pjero> Hello all Im looking for some help ! My M2N32 _SLI Deluxe MoBo's integrated sound card isnt detected..... (asus)            any suggestions ?
<nisq> gbjk:  Thanks for the advice
<holycow> digitalspaghetti, cool stuff, welcome :)
<reuna> jim_: are U using usb-hub?
<gbjk> nisq: The others were right, though. You should only install from source if you have a good reason.
<gbjk> My good reason is simple: I frequently want to change the source of the things I'm installing, or see what they are doing.
<jim__> reuna: nope, straite into the back of my comp (i dont think its usb 2.0 tho)
<gbjk> Doing so is much easier if the source that was actually installed is readily available.
<gbjk> If you aren't going to do that, then there's much less reason to install from source.
<nisq> gbjk:  Sometimes it works....   but if it doesnt...   I end up using a package manager
<gbjk> Exception being if you're installing something like apache, and want it to work with several lower modules, which need compiling at the sametime.
<nisq> gbjk...   the ubuntu LAMP tutorials are great
<drumline> LAMPs are only useful when they are 300 watts or better.
* gbjk dislikes "LAMP"
<gbjk> buzzwords annoy me.
<gbjk> Especially ajax.
<gbjk> poxy middle management.
<nisq> gbjk   Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<unop> lol
<drumline> gbjk: you need to call it something...
<gbjk> I don't mind the acroynm.
<gbjk> s/yn/ny/
<gbjk> I mind the buzzword culture around it.
<nisq> gbjk   versus WAMP   Windows Apache MysQL PHP
* drumline rolls his eyes...  
<drumline> whatever gbjk :)
<gbjk> They get all excited about it, and come and ask you "Are we using LAMP", when you've been running exactly that for 10 years.
<gbjk> As if "LAMP" is something that will make their business go better.
<reuna> jim_: This thread might help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371789&highlight=can%27t+mount+usb+drive
<unop> gbjk,  aye, it will -- the keyword itself brings in a wealth of luck that your business processes can do with :)
<nisq> gbjk    the ubuntu LAMP tutorials are great
<gbjk> I guess: It breeds dumb-understanding. Knowing a simple short word that you can use in meetings to make you sound like you know what you're talking about when you really have no fscking idea.
<drumline> gbjk: that's because they didn't understand what LAMP is/was.  It has nothing to do with buzzword culture...  it's straight-out misunderstandings.
<pjero> Hello all Im looking for some help ! My M2N32 _SLI Deluxe MoBo's integrated sound card isnt detected..... (asus)            any suggestions ?
<gbjk> heh
<gbjk> AJAX annoyed me much more than "LAMP"
<nisq> alsamixer?
<berent> hello All
<ALMimoni> i want that site makes banners like this http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/50322-Ubuntu%20User.png
<berent> Can anyone help me with sound drivers
<berent> I dont have any sound coming out
<berent> although i can hear system beeps
<xeternal> hello
<berent> from my system
<xeternal> anyone here
<berent> hi xternal
<Enselic``> Has 'ban' anything to do with 'bannered'?
<xeternal> anyone use feisty right now
<Enselic``> xeternal: many
<xeternal> hi berent
<GenNMX> I must be stupid, as I cannot figure out how to sort ps by %MEM.
<unop> Enselic``,  thats such a random question .. how can you expect anyone to answer that?
<elkbuntu> xeternal, join #ubuntu+1 for feisty discussion
<xeternal> have you encounter problem with firefox when opening some websites
<berent> hi I am using edgy and I have problems with sound plugins
<berent> can anyone help me
<ALMimoni> any one know witch site make banners like this http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/50322-Ubuntu%20User.png
<nisq> berent:  sometimes the sound is set low,  If you use the alsamixer to check it?
<xeternal> it exit without any warning
<berent> nisq i checked it its fine
<elkbuntu> xeternal, did you see what i said?
<nisq> cool
<xeternal> yes
<berent> nisq its not cool
<nisq> oh its not fine?
<berent> nisq yes there is no sound
<nisq> sorry
<nisq> but the alsamixer show it working?
<nisq> ??
<berent> nisq when i open volume control :it says no gstreamer plugins or no soundcard
<jim__> reuna: no that thread assumes that I can see it when I do sudo fdisk -l, which I cant. (As with most other documentation I can find)
<unop> GenNMX,  top can do that
<mojo> ALMimoni: problably just used the gimp
<nisq> I tried a search, but could not find anything sorry
<berent> nisq : alsamixer has all parts unmuted thats it .It doesnt show anything
<mojo> ALMimoni: or any other bitmap paint program
<ALMimoni> mojo: i know but i want site i remember i saw it
<berent> nisq : what all can we check from alsamixer btw?
<nisq> berent  try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy   ???
<mojo> ALMimoni: sry i haven't seen a site like that... if you remember anything unique about it you might feed into google for a search, beyond stuff like "graphic banner forum generate" and such
<ALMimoni> mojo:ok thx
<rlj> i'm going to set up a simple samba file server also acting as a PDC. but apart from file serving over samba, it won't do other server duties. any reason why i should install the server edition of ubuntu rather than from the desktop cd? (i already have one of those). cause i will probably install a desktop environment on the system anyway because i want to be able to browse files and burn dvd backups easily
<felix_> When left-clicking on a PDF file/link in Firefox, and then choosing "Save to HDD" in the dialog, then an empty file of the appropriate name is created, and nothing else ever happens. What's wrong? "Save link as ..." (link context menu) works perfectly, as well as "Open with ...".
<holycow> rlj, no real difference at all.  whatever you are comforteable with.
<mneptok> rlj: OpenOffice? yuck.
<holycow> rlj, server edition and desktop are the same, server edition just removes the preconfigured desktop packages
<pseudoroot> OOo = bad?
<holycow> no
<holycow> oo is actually amazing
<mneptok> rlj: get the server CD and aptitude install xubuntu-desktop, imo
<scv> ooOOoo
<holycow> we dropped it because it actually works better than msoffice for most uses
<unop> holycow,  removes? it doesnt have them in the first place :)
<holycow> people rag on oo mostly because they don't understand it and because they have some vague notion about how unlcean the code is
<osfameron> OO?
<rlj> mneptok: i'll remove ooo, no need for that
<pseudoroot> OO seems ok, for what I do at least :)
<osfameron> ah, OOo.  It's fairly horrible.  OK for the price though.
<holycow> yeah people who say that simply haven't learned how to use it
<holycow> mostly people think its msoffice
<mneptok> holycow: i understand OO.o better than most. and for a Samba/PDC server with browser, OO.o asd its updates are not something i'd want. *shrug*
<scv> umm it's good for a java-free box
<holycow> and don't understand that everything is a style
<holycow> it make s ahuge difference in experience
<rlj> cause it won't be a lot of pain disabling services like X on startup, no? (using 6.10 on upstart)
<holycow> to learn oo one really needs a mentor, its very advanced
<rlj> on a normal boot, i prolly only want it to monitor a UPS and do file serving. no need to launch X
<osfameron> 2.0 was a quantum leap up from 1.0.  Maybe 3.0 will actually be usable and not crash all the time.
<holycow> mneptok, indeed, just adding info for anyone that might not be aware *nod*
<holycow> you must use it on windows
<rag> holycow: yeah?
<pseudoroot> I couldn't get Base to work well in windows though. (Version 1.x or 2 beta?? haven't tried lately)
<holycow> yeah base isn't ready for general use, it probably shouldnt' of been released but its good to get it tested
<pi_> hi guys
<pi_> someone know pureftpd?
<idefix> is it better than the other clients?
<mneptok> ftp! eeeeeek!
<pi_> eh eh
<pi_> do you know it?
<idefix> no
<pi_> :-(
<pseudoroot> ftp is unsecure! lol ;)
<holycow> pureftpd is a server btw
<mneptok> pi_: i hate to do it, but rather than answer i'll ask why no sftp/scp.
<pi_> I need to manage a lot of virtual users
<pi_> pureftp+mysql
<bravelion> how can i recover some files that have been written over?
<bravelion> written over by the same programe
<rlj> my net just died. but are there any problems just removing ooo after a stock ubuntu desktop 6.10 install? or does it pull a lot of unwanted libs which can be hard to track down?
<mneptok> pi_: ldap + ssh ;)
<mneptok> rlj: never tried. but the package system shouldn't allow that.
<holycow> rlj, none
<mneptok> (note i did not say "won't")
<rlj> mneptok: what do you mean? as long as it gets tp take away ubuntu-desktop as well, it shouldn't complain about removing ooo etc?
<pi_> I've a made a webinterface to manage the users, and all works fine on a server but not on another server, I don't wont to change everythings
<mojo> i used to be afraid to remove stuff that wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop until i started to understand what meta-package meant
<rlj> i wish there was a nice way for apt to know about libs not needed by installed packages anymore. so it could at least offer to delete them
<steven43126> hi
<pi_> hi steven
<steven43126> anyone had ubuntu running on a HP proliant ML350 G5 ?
<steven43126> Hp says it's supported by debian sarge, ubuntu is based on debian would it be safe to assume ubuntu is also supported then ?
<pseudoroot> one way to find out - run the live CD :)
<steven43126> pseudoroot, id like to find out before i order it ;)
<pseudoroot> ah, good reason i guess if you can't dl it
<Latitude^> how do i stop edgy from mounting the Dell partition utility every time I boot it ?
<mojo> rlj: autoclean?
<mojo> rlj: there is something but it only on the tip of my tongue...
<mojo> rlj: deborphan or gtkorphan maybe?
<pjero> how do i force edgy to detect my sound card ? (integrated on M2N32 - SLI Deluxe MotherBoard.)
<GenNMX> Why does Xorg take up so much CPU when displaying things quickly in an X terminal?
<holycow> GenNMX, because you don't have an accelerated driver
<nicko> Hi, I'm confused..What should I use to partition my 160GB WinXP drive to prepare for ubuntu??
<GenNMX> holycow: I'm using Xinerama, so I guess that's why?
<holycow> GenNMX, xinerama even with accelerated drivers only does gl on one screen ... so maybe
<pseudoroot> nicko:  you could wait and partition during ubuntu installation
<holycow> try the one that is accelerated
<GenNMX> holycow: What do you mean?
<holycow> nicko, although its recommended that you use something like partition magic
<holycow> GenNMX, your running dual monitors right? otherwise no reason to run xinerama right?
<pseudoroot> ...but don't pay them for it ;)
<GenNMX> holycow: I'm running three montiors, yes.
<holycow> if so, even if you have nvidia accelerated drivers, only one monitor will actually support ogl
<nicko> mm.. I read this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning but it's confusing
<holycow> thus stuff on non accelerated monitors will see a performance difference
<holycow> if your not using accelerated drivers ... then by definition yeah you might still get performance issues
<pseudoroot> nicko:   keep reading until its not confusing :)
* digitalspaghetti agrees with pseudoroot - even if it takes days!
<pseudoroot> haha
<nicko> What's the best way? make ubuntu partition it automatically, or I do it manually.. my prob is that i've never came across partitioning
<bonii> i want to set up a local repository for Dapper packages from where people from my college can udate and upgrade their system. Can anyone tell me any mirrors from where I might rsync it??
<holycow> nicko, do it manually using PARTITION MAGIC.
<digitalspaghetti> one thing - is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically pick up my wifi network?  I need to keep manually switching them in system->admin->networking  thats the only thing i think windows does better, unless i;m just missing something
<holycow> nicko, our partitioner doesn't have proper support for ntfs,  you can loose everything
<holycow> you have been warned
<holycow> make sure of course that you have backup even with partition magic
<bonii> i want to set up a local repository for Dapper packages from where people from my college can udate and upgrade their system. Can anyone tell me any mirrors from where I might rsync it??
<Daverocks> holycow: i don't know what ubuntu uses, but the gparted live CD is great with ntfs. more reliable than partmagic IMO
<holycow> bonii, go to howtoforge and look up how to make a repository on there
<boardman> ?
<holycow> they have all the info
<holycow> actually the gparted is NOT great with ntfs
<bonii> Can anyone tell me any Dapper mirrors which offer rsync
<holycow> you have simply been lucky
<nicko> ok, so how should I set it up? just create 1 different partition? or more
<GenNMX> holycow: I'm using a G400 for my two main screens, and acceleration is enabled by default. Google seems to think that the mga driver supports acceleration on both heads.
<HymnToLife> holycow, yes, ot os
<HymnToLife> it is, even
<bonii> holycow, I will be using apt-mirror I just want to know the mirror
<holycow> HymnToLife, what is?
<HymnToLife> gparted with ntfs
<holycow> if you are talking about gparted, then the answer is no re: ntfs support on repartitioning
<holycow> sorry, wrong
<bonii> holycow, I will be using apt-mirror I just want to know the mirror
<holycow> HymnToLife, i don't mean that in a personal way
<nicko> so how should I set it up? just create 1 different partition? or more
<holycow> i just mean that the g1 driver or whatever its called is kinda sorta at 1.0, whatever that means
* AstekCBE asimualtes all ubuntu users to windows
<pseudoroot> nicko:   one part for root (/) and one for personal files (/home) is a good way to start (also a swap part, of course)
<holycow> and its not actually part of any distro, particularly ubuntu
<bonii> Can anyone tell me any Dapper mirrors which offer rsync
<holycow> there is no way you can repartition an antfs partition without risk of loosing data, ntfs is proprietary and no one in the open source world has money to pay ms to gain access to that data
<holycow> beside ms would never agree to a gpld tool anyway
<HymnToLife> holycow, I agree about that one (it's 3g btw) but what does it have to do with gparted ?
<holycow> HymnToLife, without it you can't resize an ntfs partition
<HymnToLife> there is no way you can repartition _anything_ without a risk of data loss
<AstekCBE> you can with partition magic lol
<AstekCBE> but you need to be in windows :(
<pseudoroot> nicko:   though just one root partition and one swap will suffice
<HymnToLife> I've resized NTFS partitions with gparted countless times without any problem...
<nicko> pseudoroot: ok thx, i planned the swap for 1GB, then where do install ubuntu, home or / ?
<holycow> well of course, but repartitions still means a resize which still means some bits and things moving around a bit.  if you don't have ntfs support you DON'T have reliablity
<holycow> no dude listen to me
<holycow> you have just been lucky
<AstekCBE> you didnt have the ntfs security enabled then within windows
<pseudoroot> nicko:   /
<AstekCBE> or a defragged drive
<HymnToLife> I've been lucky countless times then :p
<holycow> keep on doing that enough without proper driver support and app awareness of what has to happen in ntfs to do it right you will eventually get caught.  its bad advice to tell noobs otherwise
<Daverocks> holycow: ok, so how is partmagic _more_ reliable? i heard partmagic uses some ntfsresize code too.
<holycow> its irrelevant to the discussion.
<holycow> this is a help channel
<holycow> we haveto give noobs reliable information
<holycow> lucky is not an appropriate piece of advice
<holycow> thats for #windows
<nicko> pseudoroot: so / should be the amount I want to assign to ubuntu, and home just a directory?
<AstekCBE> haha
<HymnToLife> Daverocks, PM is far less reliable than gparted, at least as far as my experience goes
<Askar> jhi! How do I know if I have a swappartition?
<HymnToLife> Askar, sudo fdisk -l
<holycow> Daverocks, partimage is more reliable because they paid a licence fee to get proper ntfs support in the product via payment to ms
<AstekCBE> lol you will
<holycow> i'm not sure what part of that is a mystery
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone?  one thing - is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically pick up my wifi network?  I need to keep manually switching them between WOrk/home in system->admin->networking  thats the only thing i think windows does better, unless i;m just missing something
<Daverocks> HymnToLife: same here
<holycow> on one in the open source world can afford that and ms simply wouldn't agree to a gpl'd fee
<holycow> so every time you BUY partion m ... you pay ms a royalty to their ntfs apis
<finalbeta> digitalspaghetti: the next ubuntu version should be able to do that. Although it's doubtfull it will do it properly
<AstekCBE> wait for 7.04 digitalspaghetti
<holycow> thats how its more reliable
<pseudoroot> nicko:   /home can be a directory on the root partition, or on a separate partition.
<elias> what is the best video media player for KDE? (I run Kubuntu, but I don't like Kaffeine)
<HymnToLife> KMplayer
<holycow> digitalspaghetti, try network-manager
<holycow> its in the repos
<nicko> pseudoroot: so what is the point of /home?
<Daverocks> elias: kaffeine is probably the most popular video player for kde, but yeah, kmplayer is good too
<HymnToLife> can be used as a frontend for Xine and mplayer, unlike Kaffeine
<Askar> I have "Linux", "Extended" and "Linux swap / solaris" Is that correct?
<Chousuke> nicko: it's the place where users' home dirs are.
<elias> ok, thanks a lot, i try this one
<Chousuke> nicko: it's pretty much standardised.
<pseudoroot> nicko:   /home is where all your user specific config files are stored. if it's on a different partition, then you don't have to lose it if you decide to reformat and reinstall over your root partition
<digitalspaghetti> finalbeta: thanks, suppose i can put up with it for now
<HymnToLife> and as all stadards, you're free not to respect them
<HymnToLife> you will just look like an idiot :p
<digitalspaghetti> i just wish it wouldn't keep overwriting my /etc/hosts file though every time
<digitalspaghetti> (i've CHMOD 444'ed it today though, hopfully that'll stop it)
<Askar> My partitions is: "Linux", "Extended" and "Linux swap / solaris" Is that good?
<nicko> pseudoroot: so should it be larger than / ?
<HymnToLife> digitalbh, something overwriting your /etc/hosts definitely is a bad thing
<Chousuke> nicko: that depends on what you wany
<bonii> I am running fsck on my /home it generates buffer i/o error is it a hard disk problem??
<HymnToLife> if I were you, I'd remove it _now_
<Lucifel> Could anyone tell me why I would be able to ping/reach one host by name or IP but not another?
<techie1> good monring. Can anybody guide me as to the numbers to use in Gparted. Once I get to the resizing part I have no idea what to do. I have windowx xp with fat32 (not NTFS) with 55.86 gig in xp and free space of 25.65 g.
<digitalspaghetti> HymnToLife: it seems to be the Networking manager
<Lucifel> The Ubuntu machine is the only one on the LAN with this problem?
<pseudoroot> nicko:   it dpends. if you just use it for config files it doesn't need to be large
<bonii> I am running fsck on my /home it generates buffer i/o error is it a hard disk problem??
<HymnToLife> then it runs as root and chmodding /etc/hosts won't change
<digitalspaghetti> as I use my laptop at work and home, every time I switch between them thats when it gets overwritten
<RealUser27343440> bantuin dung instalasi dual boot
<HymnToLife> hail to Gnome :p
<AstekCBE> bbs
<AstekCBE> cya
<digitalspaghetti> so i have to go back in an add my alias's again
<HymnToLife> I wonder why it would overwrite it though
<Chousuke> nicko: If you're going to store bigger files in your home directory, then you should give it some space.
<Fracture> feisty rocks !
<rlj> installing off desktop live cd now anyway, since it'll take a while to download the server cd. in case i do want it after all, it might have finished downloading once i'm annoyed enough with the desktop cd..
<Chousuke> I usually give / 5-10GB and /home a 100GB or so, depending on how much space I have.
<digitalspaghetti> do you think i should report it?  it's repoducable every time on my pc
<nicko> pseudoroot: the point is "will i be able to access them win winxp?"
<HymnToLife> digitalspaghetti, what do you do exactly besides just switching networks ?
<Chousuke> but you could also have / be 5GB, /home 5GB, and then have another partition for your data that you mount at /data
<pseudoroot> nicko:   no, /home will be linux file system (though there are drivers for xp to read it... but i don't recommend)
<digitalspaghetti> HymnToLife: nothing.  For example, when I am at work, if I have to reboot, or if I am heading home on my commute and I have my laptop on, it's fine
<Chousuke> pseudoroot: the ext2 driver is safe
<digitalspaghetti> but as soon as I get home and switch onto my home wifi network, my own alias's disappear
<techie1> Any help with gpart?
<digitalspaghetti> same on the reverse part of the journey
<pseudoroot> Chousuke:   very well. :) ... but I prefer to use a fat32 drive to share data
<Chousuke> nicko: if you want your data accessible from Windows easily, then do as I said and make a separate partition for data which you format fat32
<unop> digitalspaghetti,  what do you mean by aliases there?
<Kaso> I was trying to recover my Ext3 superblock for the god knows how many time, but i'm now getting these results when i try to go through the process i ususally do: http://pastey.net/7356 is my data dead?\
<pseudoroot> nicko:   i agree with Chousuke's last statement :)
<digitalspaghetti> unop: i use my laptop for local development
<digitalspaghetti> so for example i'd add a like like this
<digitalspaghetti> 127.0.0.1 phpmyadmin localhost
<digitalspaghetti> so in firefox, i only have to type phpmyadmin to take me there
<HymnToLife> then no wonder it edit /etc/hosts if you tell it to ;)
<snoukkis> so I've been running edgy for few weeks now.. I like it.. but I'm having trouble with opengl.. when in fullscreen mode I only get crappy refresh rates (below 60Hz).. My graphics adapter is Radeon X550 (RV370).. Any tips where to begin troubleshooting?
<nicko> Chousuke: that's what im trying to do.. so i should partition / 40gb , /home 5gb, swap 1gb, and what as fat32?
<digitalspaghetti> ahh HymnToLife - that would be the 'Hosts' tab at the end of the Networking panel then
<digitalspaghetti> i should add it there, instead of gedit'ing my /etc/hosts ?
<KillerT> nicko why fat32?
<Chousuke> nicko: / is too big probably.
<pseudoroot> 40 GB is huge for /
<HymnToLife> should be the same, as far as I know
<nexous> Hey, is there a console like program where I can set the whole thing to transparency rather than just the body text?
<Chousuke> nicko: how much space do you want to allocate?
<Chousuke> total
<HymnToLife> nexous, you'll have to use a compositing WM for that
<KillerT> nexous: u mean the title bar and stuff?
<nexous> KillerT: yes, I'm using Konsole right now, but the body is only transparent.
<_Roman> I have a Brother HL-1230 printer connected via the parallel port.  I am running Ubuntu 6.06. I can print a test page fine, but when I print from an application all I get is a blank page.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<nexous> HymnToLife: I'm using gnome.
<nicko> Chousuke: i have 160gb hd, about 90gb for win and the rest about 50gb for ubuntu
<Chousuke> nicko: okay
<HymnToLife> gnome is a Desktop Environment, not a Window Manager ;)
<nexous> :D xwindows maybe?
<Chousuke> then do 5GB for /, 5GB for /home, 1GB for swap and the rest for /data
<HymnToLife> nexous, nope, the WM you're using is Metacity, default in Gnome
<KillerT> nexous: I use beryl for my wm to support transparent title bars
<HymnToLife> you'l have to use Compiz and friends
<nicko> Chousuke: okay for 40gb for / or /home?
<digitalspaghetti> HymnToLife, unop : thanks v much - i think i may have solved my problem
<HymnToLife> or switch to KDE because KWin can do it natively :)
<Chousuke> nicko: why?
<nexous> 'and friends'?
<Chousuke> nicko: you could store all big files on /data instead of /home or /
<digitalspaghetti> i'll only know tonight when i get home.  but one thing i am learning about Ubuntu - just keep looking
<unop> digitalspaghetti,  yw (eventhough i didnt help much) .. :)
<HymnToLife> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pseudoroot> nicko:   root install is only like 2 to 3 GB... you shouldn't need 37 GB for growth :)
<KillerT> HymnToLife: I believe u can in metacity too
<Chousuke> nicko: and if you make /data a fat32 partition, it's accessible from windows too
<nicko> Chousuke:now it's getting confusing.. another partition /data?
<Chousuke> nicko: yeah
<Chousuke> four partitions.
<Chousuke> one is swap
<Chousuke> two are ext2 for / and /home
<Chousuke> and the fourth is fat32 for /data
<HymnToLife> nicko, if you want it FAT32, yes, you can't use it for /home
<pseudoroot> not a bad plan: <Chousuke> then do 5GB for /, 5GB for /home, 1GB for swap and the rest for /data
<nexous> Xql of AIGLX, any one easier?
<nexous> :D
<HymnToLife> AIGLX
<HymnToLife> XGL is buggy as hell
<Chousuke> or rather, ext3 instead of ext2 ;P
<nexous> k
<HymnToLife> or rather, reiserfs instead of ext3 :p
<Chousuke> nah
<Chousuke> ext3 is fine
<nexous> I'm lost.
<pseudoroot> journaling ... meh =P
<nicko> so basically programs where will be saved? on /home? and music should be saved on /data ..right?
<HymnToLife> nexous, as I told you, tou can't use FAT32 for /home
<Chousuke> nicko: programs will go to /
<HymnToLife> so you need to make another partition if you want to use it
<Chousuke> nicko: your configuration will go to /home
<HymnToLife> though I really can't see any reason why you would want to
<Chousuke> nicko: and your data will be on /data
<nexous> Directed to other person I'm guessing?
<KillerT> nicko:  if ur using winxp and not 98 I would suggest getting away from fat32 and use ntfs since it is pretty well supported now
<HymnToLife> yep, was for nicko :p
<nexous> k
<nicko> is ntfs supported, or can be used to store music and files from ubuntu so that can be read by xp?
<HymnToLife> that's asking for trouble
<pseudoroot> ntfs can by default be mounted read-only
<HymnToLife> use ext2/3
<KillerT> HymnToLife: I have not had any problem with it
<HymnToLife> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<krusidullg> fjhv
<krusidullg> gfkjnhbn
<krusidullg> ska ni ha sryk
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<KillerT> HymnToLife: explain a downfall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<krusidullg> big bang
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.118.204.5]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<HymnToLife> KillerT, data loss
<Chousuke> nicko: you can store the files on a fat32 partition
<Chousuke> nicko: both linux and xp can read and write on fat32
<KillerT> HymnToLife: u have as much chance with data loss on fat32 as u do on ntfs now
<pseudoroot> theres nothing wrong with fat32 :\
<Chousuke> pseudoroot: yes there is, but meh
<Chousuke> the drawbacks are negligible in this case
<HymnToLife> yes there is, it's old and ugly
<Daverocks> pseudoroot: i care about having individual files bigger than 4 GB. that's why i don't use fat32. :P
<cronik> lol
<KillerT> pseudoroot: fat32 does not hold >4gb files which means no good dvd rips
<Chousuke> as long as he isn't storing DVD ISOs
<pseudoroot> ok, good point about files under 4GB :)
<KillerT> not just dvd isos
<shriphani> guys can someone check if the dapper/ main sources repos are working ?
<cronik> how about security
<cronik> fat sucks at that
<joevandyk_> My Linux box is turning itself off sorta frequently.  Same thing happened with Vista.  Hardware problem I guess.  Any recommendations for a new box?
<cronik> ntfs is way better from my point of view
<nexous> Are there console programs for gnome/metacity that can have all transparency, or do I need Compiz?
<KillerT> HymnToLife: ntfs data loss chance % = fat32 1
<KillerT> ntfs works just as good
<KillerT> HymnToLife: if u like stability and the old vs. new stick with debian
<cronik> joeva
<cronik> what are lookin to use the computer in
<Chousuke> NTFS is better than FAT32, but its Linux write support is still new.
<HymnToLife> KillerT, that's exactly what I'm doing right now
<cronik> no
<joevandyk_> cronik: server, mostly.  I've got three IDE drives in there.
<KillerT> HymnToLife: :P
<cronik> you cant write to an ntfs file system from linux
<cronik> that i know of
<nicolah> is there a channel about ubuntu herd ?
<Chousuke> cronik: yes you can
<HymnToLife> cronik, yes you can
<KillerT> Chousuke: how new is new?
<Chousuke> cronik: it works pretty well, even, as far as I know.
<nicolah> cronik ntfs-3g
<cronik> can u explain to me
<HymnToLife> nicolah, #ubuntu+1
<Chousuke> KillerT: a few months old.
<KillerT> Chousuke: negative
<HymnToLife> !ntfs-3g | cronik
<ubotu> cronik: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<KillerT> Chousuke: been around alot longer than that
<cronik> there you go
<Chousuke> KillerT: ntfs-3g hasn't.
<cronik> BETA
<pseudoroot> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<re-align> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cronik> bu thanks for the info
<re-align> !service
<cronik> intresting point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KillerT> Chousuke: lol
<Chousuke> KillerT: lol?
<pseudoroot> !fishing
<re-align> bah
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<KillerT> Chousuke: I'm not going to go there
<Chousuke> KillerT: what are you talking about?
<Chousuke> I know of the NTFS driver in the linux kernel.
<nicolah> thanks HymnToLife
<Chousuke> it's older, but it still doesn't have proper write support.
<Chousuke> ntfs-3g is the only way to write to NTFS with any success. And it's new.
<cronik> joevandyk
<cronik> back to the old question
<joevandyk_> cronik: yes?
<cronik> what i would do is build one
<cronik> is a better solution
<deselby9> hi
<re-align> How would I go about setting certain programs and scripts to run on boot as a service?
<cronik> that way you know what you want
<re-align> Using just the command line...
<cronik> but if you don't know anything about  assembling computers you can always buy an hp or ibm
<shriphani> cronik: isnt dell more into we make what you want
<cronik> no
<cronik> don't try dell
<cronik> they are really bad
<shriphani> oh
<cronik> is a pay to change hardware from dell machines
<pseudoroot> dell is good for business, but for home power users, there are limitations
<linuxnewbie756> I am trying out scripting with .sh files, I am trying to create a launcher that launches terminal, so I use "gnome-terminal" for that, but after it launches, what in my script file can I type to make it "type" F11?
<cronik> they just want people to buy the product
<cronik> pain
<cronik> pain*
<digitalspaghetti> hmm weird.  irc is still working, but my PC now won't connect to any webpages, or my email servers
<devnull> hi
<linuxnewbie756> digitalspaghetti, try disbabling ipv6
<mcphail> digitalspaghetti: is DNS down?
<shriphani> well has anyone checked the dapper main repos
<billy> good morning.
<digitalspaghetti> mcphail: nope, my work pc is connecting to the web fine
<linuxnewbie756> In scripting .sh files, how can I do the equivalent of typing something? Like, within the script file, typing "Y"
<digitalspaghetti> just tried to ping google.com, got cannot be found
<billy> is the command `alsaconf` still valid?
<re-align> digitalspaghetti, check your firewall settings.
<digitalspaghetti> re-align: where is that?
<deselby9_> hi
<deselby9_> have problems with wireless
<re-align> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<GenNMX> Ahhh, much better. My Radeon 7000 PCI supports DRI w/ Xinerama, while my MGA G400 AGP does not. So I just switched monitors 0 & 1 with 2.
<digitalspaghetti> re-align: thats fine - but i can't connect to the help file :(
<digitalspaghetti> Unknown Host: help.ubuntu.com
<mcphail> digitalspaghetti: try pinging 72.14.207.99
<re-align> digitalspaghetti, use man iptables
<digitalspaghetti> mcphail: pings that fine
<mcphail> digitalspaghetti: then is uspect you are not resolving DNS
<re-align> looks like you're  DNS isn't working...
<digitalspaghetti> on my PC or on my network?
<re-align> Do other computers in the network have the same problem?
<digitalspaghetti> nope, just my laptop (which is the only PC running Ubuntu, all the others are Windows)
<digitalspaghetti> and it only happened in the last few mins, was running fine
<re-align> you tried rebooting?
<digitalspaghetti> so i'm wondering if a process has crashed or something
<digitalspaghetti> re-align: was about to
<re-align> Possibly
<digitalspaghetti> ok, brb - fingers crossed
<jdski> g'morning all
<jdski> supski?
<jdski> anyone active?
<cronik> active here
<jdski> =) g'mornin then =)
<shriphani> cronik: where do i report the repos problem for dapper ?
<jdski> got a question about cores
<cronik> good morning
<re-align> I'm trying tto geet my ubuntu server to automatically start my TeamSpeak server and the script set I use on it at boot...how would I go about this? remember the server has no GUI, so command line stuff is needed.
<re-align> get*
<cronik> Have no ideal bro
<nexous> How do I install .pcf fonts?
<jdski> i asked in anther #ubuntu room but they're all asleep or somefin
<jdski> here's a small paste... just a few lines
<jdski>  06.20:03 <jdski> got a question about the development section
<jdski>  06.20:20 <jdski> i reloaded back from fiesty(etc...) to eff
<jdski>  06.21:41 <jdski> and while looking thru the package sectioni see both the packs loaded in my machine (2.6.17-10.34 & 2.6.17-11.35)
<jdski>  06.21:50 <jdski> both generic
<jdski>  06.22:35 <jdski> what i'm wondering though is what would happen if i changed from "generic" to "-server" kernel headers
<cafuego_> !paste > jdski
<foznot> i need help with my wireless. ndiswrapper will not load the driver and the prism 2.5 chipset does not seem to be using hostap or orinoco...any ideas?
<digitalspaghetti> Seems to be working now.  Does "Avahi" meen anything to anyone?
<jdski> come to /query, cafuego ?
<shriphani> cafuego where do i submit a dapper repo complaint
<re-align> WB digitalspaghetti
<twisties> anyone know why netbeans 5.5 loads to a blank white window?
<cafuego_> jdski: the -server kernel does not include  some drivers and doesn't have the restricted modules avilable.
<mcphail> re-align: look at "man update-rc.d" or add a line to your crontab
<digitalspaghetti> i noticed on shutdown that "Avahi" failed to be killed, i noticed it had something to do with the DNS
<GenNMX> Hmm...flickering.
<cafuego_> jdski: You need only the headers for the kernel you're running (or compiling for) - not others.
<jdski> so, by changing my mod, i could just be opening up a can of worms?
<jdski> argh... there's a few pack's for kde that i do like and can run in gdm
* digitalspaghetti is away: off for a ciggy
<AMAG> This is going to sound like a stupid question; please bear with me
<jdski> jsut i h8 to install an entire desktop enviro only to use 2 or 3 apps
<AMAG> I am logged into my ubuntu box from my debian desktop
<AMAG> I'm doing so using rxvt on the desktop
<AMAG> term is set to "rxvt" and I suspect my desktop's rxvt does not understand unicode.
<dave> hi, i am running ubuntu 6.10, and it has stopped automounting usbdrives, can anyone suggest anything to help please?
<jdski> thanks for the help cafuego
<SkyPnd> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Is there a way to assign a different desktop background to each desktop(for example, 1-4), like in Kubuntu, under Gnome?
<AMAG> When I read man pages and such, the pager outputs things like " quote marks as multi-byte characters and I don't actually see a ", rather I see a few chars of garbage
<jdski> i think so, IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> jdski: i've been tryign to figure it out, and i must be missing it.
<foznot> not in gnome anymore IFG
<foznot> sorry IGF
<jdski> :(
<jdski> foz got us both on that
<IndyGunFreak> foznot: ok..., no big deal, i was just curious, Google kept pointing me at Kubuntu how-tos, which i already knew how to do.
<foznot> with KDE it is possible
<AMAG> How do I tell the curses apps on my ubuntu box that I don't support unicode?
<SkyPnd> im having problems with x when ubuntu starts
<re-align> !crontab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foznot> what is X not doing?
<AMAG> Even if I say something like TERM=vt100 man grep, it still happens :/
<foznot> skypnd?
<RainCT> Hi, (don't know if this is the right channel but I'll ask :P) I've always used LAMPP for php but now I made a clean install (feisty) and I want to ask before I install it again: is it better to use the php, mysql... packages from the repository? and if yes, what do they use as htdocs folder? does it install phpmyadmin?
<jdski> fiesty is still under bug watch
<msrg> Has anybody experienced X.org problems lately with fiesty?
<jdski> may want to wait a lil while longer
<IndyGunFreak> RainCT: good luck.. Feisty is still extremely experimental
<SkyPnd> x will not start up
<SkyPnd> says EE no devices deteched
<msrg> oh great, i'm not the only one
<jdski> i upped to fiesty but, after a couple of weeks (2 days ago, matter fact) i went back to eff
<jdski> <3 fiesty's changes but there's many buggers still in it
<foznot> SkyPnd are  you using Fiesty?
<SkyPnd> 6.10
<foznot> hmm
<jdski> i'll <3 when it gets final
<IndyGunFreak> I've never understand why people who are simply not qualified to troubleshoot, decipher/fix bugs, etc, would download an OS thats still in Alpha/Beta, and expect it to work properly
* jdski chuckles @ IndyGunFreak 
<IndyGunFreak> jdski: you gotta admit, i have a point
<SkyPnd> i coudln't get the livecd to work, it wouldn't go into X it would just lock the ubuntu graphic and some green lines across the screen
<jdski> if they're running simple apps, it's good
<SkyPnd> so i got the alt cd and it installs
<element_> i hope someone is able to help me, im new to linux and have been busting my chops to figure out how i can get my Radeon 9800 to run with TV out and Accelerated Grahpics. Someone please help me.
<jdski> indeed, you do
<SkyPnd> but when it boots
<jdski> =)
<SkyPnd> same thing
<jdski> i've a friend who's jsut been added to the dev team
<msrg> IndyGunFreak: i'd consider myself fairly qualified, but dual just stopped working yesterday after a dist-upgade
<msrg> so u're always running into such isssues
<jdski> he said the latest update broke quite a few things
<foznot> SkyPnd: pry safe graphical mode
<foznot> maybe downgrade your video driver and see if that works
<jdski> www.kalmwind.com i think is his area
<spenxula> hello how can i learn bandwidth speed of a whatever ip ?
<msrg> where do I get the downgrades from?
<IndyGunFreak> jdski: but the problem is, when there's a problem, and say their PC won't boot, well, they're hosed, its either reinstall, or smack your head on the desk.
<foznot> SkyPnd: check the xorg file when you hvae the alt cd running
<IndyGunFreak> msrg: i don't think you can downgrade
<jdski> keeps nearly daily update on fixes and breaks in the feisty
<foznot> then cp it
<SkyPnd> foz: where is that, in /etc?
<element_> my computer is not worth investing money in.. can someone point me in the right direction, i really dont even know where to begin...still.
<foznot> SP: exactly
<jdski> lol @ element_
<foznot> maybe in /etc/X11
<IndyGunFreak> element_: what are our system specs?..lol thats a good start
<jdski> ^5 on investment lack
<dave> hi, can anyone help me mount a usb hard drive please?
<re-align> mcphail, what sort of line should I add to the crontab to make something run on boot? (pardon my n00bness)
<jdski> dave, did you add it to your fstab?
<IndyGunFreak> For those that have been asking, i just got an update notification, and it looks like LInux Firefox just went to 2.02.... i've saw a lot of questions on this here lately
<jdski> i'm not a usb drive person but, i think that'd be a starting point
<dave> jdski, how do i know which sdx its on?
<element_> p4 3.2HT. Audigy2 Plat Pro, Radeon 9800 XT Pro, 2 gig ram.
<jdski> i'm not sure m8
<jdski> :(
<foznot> dave: shouldn't usb just hotplug?
<dave> foznot, i wish
<IndyGunFreak> element_: that PC will run probably any version of Linux you desire
<spenxula> hello how can i learn bandwidth speed of a whatever ip ?
<koctuk> ns id swards
<element_> i like ubuntu, work with me.
<jdski> spenxula, sometimes your isp has a diagnostic page on their server page
<IndyGunFreak> element_: if you like ubuntu, well, then thats a place to start
<jdski> k, gonna try and finger my issue out some... just trying to get k3d and k3d-data to work/install
<element_> i have... all i have understood so far is fgirx drivers and people already updating config files in post installation, of god know what drivers.
<pilarka> hello
<jdski> thanks for hte help/chats guys & gals
<IndyGunFreak> element_:   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<IndyGunFreak> that will tell yolu how to do just abou tanything
<element_> im using 6.10
<pilarka> i want a driver for hp psc2175 for linux
<IndyGunFreak> element_: did you install it, or are you just running off the CD now.
<element_> nuh ive installed it, and i got pretty much everything running accept for all graphic related options.
<element_> im new to linux, been at on only for the last week or so.
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | element_
<ubotu> element_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chiefbearclaw> element_: have you tried installing the video driver via envy?
<twisties> element: Took me a bit to figure out my nVidia drivers too. Turned out it wouldn't work with a generic kernel or something :S
<pilarka> help me please : /
<element_> ill take a look at those links now. As for envy, i cant say i have. i dont know what envy is.
<IndyGunFreak> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chiefbearclaw> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html  <-- envy makes installing nvidia OR ati drivers in ubuntu easy.
<holycow> !meaning of life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chiefbearclaw> i have an ati X1600 and envy was the only thing I tried that worked.
<IndyGunFreak> holylol
<holycow> appearently not THAT knowing
<twisties> bah. not all-knowing
<element_> thanks chief, ill take a look at it
<chiefbearclaw> element_: yw, just know that ati and linux (if you haven't started to notice already) is a difficult combination.
<twisties> How well does Beryl run on a working ati+linux combination?
<upd> what program is for oping .iso file
<IndyGunFreak> chiefbearclaw: indeed ti is.
<element_> i have noticed that correlation, but theres has to be someone out there who has successful compiled a working version.
<IndyGunFreak> element_: it works with generic drivers, but you just don't use the full resources of the card.
<jamyskis> is anyone here who has experience with pbuilder? ubuntu-motu is extremely quiet at the moment
<twisties> save yourself the trouble and get an nVidia 6800ultra for something
<twisties> or*
<element_> well im making it my mission to make it owkr.
<chiefbearclaw> element_: it happens and sometimes even Beryl will run on ati (although rare) you can find supposed videos on google video and you tube of ati and beryl in action.
<RainCT> Have partitions been removed from Desktop and "Computer" window  in Feisty or is it a bug if I can't see them (only a pendrive is visible there, but from /media/... i can enter all the partitions)?
<IndyGunFreak> i've always used ATI, because frankly, I've been a windows tramp for a long time, my next build though, willd efinitely be Nvidia
<upd> how can i open .iso fileee and not writ it on cd help pls
<nexous> Hi
<jamyskis> element_: you can get a GeForce 6600GT for less than 100 these days and Beryl runs great with it
<IndyGunFreak> upd: i dont' think you can, but i could be wrong
<nexous> Not sure if I really like Irssi.
<HymnToLife> upd, you can mount it
<element_> so Nvida has compatible driver codes for linux...
<upd> is ther no program for do that?
<element_> i dont want to spend anymore cash on a petty card. i just bought an ASUS RF1 tablet.
<IndyGunFreak> jamyskis: I've got an Nvidia card now after my ATI bit the dust on me, and beryl is pretty cool.
<element_> im pretty much broke.
<holycow> IndyGunFreak, just a heads up, RESEARCH your nforce chipset support VERY WELL before buying a mobo with the chipset.  if you do get a mobo with the chipset, kernel support may not actually have it just yet, they seem to release nforce chipsets like potato chips
<element_> haha
<twisties> im pissed that I sold my 6600GT before trying beryl on it
<HymnToLife> upd, the program to do that is called Linux :p
<twisties> I now use it on a 7900GS512 and have absolutely no issues
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: lol... ok
<HymnToLife> upd, (sudo) mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mountpoin
<upd> ok tnx
<upd> :>
<jamyskis> IndyGunFreak: i was contemplating getting an X1800 after seeing it in action on a friends machine under windows
<jamyskis> and then i realised i mainly use linux which might be a problem hehe
<holycow> there isn't anything impressive about ati overall tho
<holycow> their drivers suck on windows too
<holycow> they can only be used for games
<twisties> jamyskis: What is the most demanding task you require of a video card?
<holycow> no serious 3d animator, cad or cg artists uses ati really
<jamyskis> twisties: beryl i suppose
<IndyGunFreak> jamyskis: mine certainly sn't the "latest greatest", I just got it last week after my ATI card took a dump, its a 256mb GeForce FX5200, and it works very well
<IndyGunFreak> drivers were easy to install, etc..
<jamyskis> twisties: oh and blender
<twisties> you looking at PCIe then?
<GenNMX> What can I do to further reduce flicker other then setting my monitor at its maximum refresh rate for the resolution?
<jamyskis> IndyGunFreak: I have an FX5200 sitting around here - I changed it before AIGLX and beryl were all the rage so I never tried it, but I can well imagine that the basic functions (animations etc.) work fine
<holycow> GenNMX, there isn't anything else that adjusts flicker
<IndyGunFreak> jamyskis: yeah, i didn't want a real expensive card, as this one is probably gonna be rebuilt in about 4-5mo
<upd> HymnToLife
<IndyGunFreak> and it was only 60 bucks.
<jamyskis> GenNMX: get a new monitor
<upd> how can i remove that now
<twisties> As long as you have a decent pixel shader on your vid card it will run anything beryl throws at it
<HymnToLife> upd, umount
<jamyskis> im rebuilding at some point so im going to build in a geforce 7800gt
<sami82> I want to add 50 users, their names will be "user01 user02 etc" with the password as the same username, how can the password be set in a script?
<upd> umount -o loop /iso /la
<upd> ?
<jamyskis> not the latest and greatest but more than enough for stuff like beryl blender doom 3 and quake 4
<GenNMX> holycow: On Windows w/ VGA, I have less flicker and a sharper image.
<element_> My Direct rendering is set to "no". Should it be yes?
<twisties> 7800GT will run that whole list jamyskis
<twisties> and more
<IndyGunFreak> jamyskis: i'm not a hardcore gamer anyways
<holycow> not possible, monitor flicker is simply relative to the refresh rates
<twisties> <-- hardcore gamer
<leal> hello
<holycow> GenNMX, you might be describing something else and attributing it to flicker?
<leal> there is no "pam_syslog" on ubuntu?
<GenNMX> holycow: What about sharpness?
<IndyGunFreak> well all its been fun, i gotta go to the doc so he can tell me my ankle is still broken.. :(... See ya'l later
<holycow> GenNMX, what do you mean sharpness? as in colour sharpness or 'font' sharpness?
<jamyskis> GenNMX: you using nvidia?
<GenNMX> holycow: 'font' sharpness
<jamyskis> GenNMX: its a long shot but it could be that you have weird settings in nvidia-settings
<Valiante> My motherboard supports PC1600/DDR200 or PC2100/DDR266 DDR memory.  Is there a command to find out which I already have?
<holycow> GenNMX, oh fonts render better in linux
<sami82> this is the script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7925/
<holycow> GenNMX, your eyes just haven't adjusted to the difference
<GenNMX> jamyskis: ATI
<holycow> your just used to shitty font rendering, give it a few days then look back on your windows install
<holycow> you be startled at how bad it is over there
<AlexC_> Hey
* jamyskis agrees wholeheartedly with holycow
<jamyskis> You'll be amazed how pixelly the font rendering under Windows looks
* Valiante has a question...
<Valiante> My motherboard supports PC1600/DDR200 or PC2100/DDR266 DDR memory.  Is there a command to find out which I already have?
<GenNMX> holycow: I don't think so...I might be crazy, but I think this image is shaking.
<swp1> hi, I was trying to get beryl working and added something to the gnome session startup programs, now gnome crashes on startup, is there a text file i can edit to stop it doing that?
<AlexC_> Ive just got a new Dell monitor, and you can rotate it so that it is portrate instead of landscape. I am wondering how I can make X auto-rotate my screen so it's the corect way around?
<holycow> GenNMX, its possible but i cannot imagine what setting could cause that
<holycow> GenNMX, tried different resolutions just to compare?
<holycow> i'm curious
<twisties> Valiante: This could be a long shot but maybe you could find "CPU-Z" for linux? thats what I use under windows to get that information
<GenNMX> holycow: Yeah, 1280x1024 isn't much better. This is a 24" monitor, so it might be the stretch effect.
<holycow> GenNMX, lcd or crt?
<Valiante> twisties: i need a command-line option as i'm running monitorless
<holycow> if lcd is it the wide format?
<GenNMX> holycow: LCD
<GenNMX> Yep
<AlexC_> GenNMX: you'll want a bigger rest than 1280x1024 for a 24" monitor. I use to run that on my 17" crt!!
<holycow> oh you have it at the wrong resolution
<Valiante> i tried lshw but it only gave me basic info
<AlexC_> s/rest/res
<twisties> Valiante: Then sorry bud, got no clues
<Valiante> np - thanks for the suggestion
<holycow> you need to look up th enative resolution of that monitor ... and add the proper refresh rates in xorg
<Valiante> anyone else?
<holycow> also
<holycow> you will need to add the upper resolution for a 24"
<element_> When installing this ATI driver for TV out and 3d acceleration, does that also support dual monitors?
<holycow> usually its something like 1920x1080 or something retarded like that i forget
<GenNMX> holycow: 1280x1024 is the native, but it's not much better
<holycow> how can it be that resolutio nif its wide screen like you confirmed?
<twisties> was that 1280x1024 native on a 24"?
<holycow> they its NOT a wide screen but regular ratio lcd?
<harveyd> does ubuntu have a particular problem with playing mp3s? im getting a ton of distortion on these
<holycow> harveyd, nope, mp3 is what mp3 is.
<twisties> harveyd: What are you using to play the mp3's?
<rpc> how would you go about tracking down a wicked networking problem? host can send packages but can't receive.. it's just mute, and i can see that in ifconfig for its eth0 - just 0.0 RCV
<GenNMX> holycow: That's the native resolution for VGA input. For DVI, it's 1920x1200.
<GenNMX> Or maybe I'm wrong...lemme check
<holycow> GenNMX, ah.  then its a regular ration monitor, its not a wide screen
<holycow> and yes you should check
<holycow> :)
<mickail> Hi everyone
<harveyd> the mp3's are quite high bitrate, i can listen to the same files fine on windows
<holycow> ello
<bullgard2> I started Feisty as a life CD. GParted shows me a partition /dev/sda7. In a terminal I command 'fdisk /dev/sda'. fdisk replies: "Unable to open /dev/sda7." Why is it unable?
<teeLie> Can someone help me with my dhcpd.conf file? I get No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.62.55). dhcpd.conf = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7834/
<pseudoroot> harveyd:   might be mixer settings
<harveyd> but in every program i have tested in ubuntu they are distorted
<[StingRay] > Hi all, can somebody help me compile cups from source?
<[StingRay] > I need to test the latest 1.2.8
<harveyd> ill reboot and make certain it isnt the laptop speakers
<element_> anyone here running a RAID partition with linux?
<element_> striped
<unop> teeLie,  you're trying to assign 192.168.62.55 to be a router for 192.168.1.0/24?
<AlexC_> I've got some problems with Screen rotation. If I go to System->Prefs->Screen Res the option to rotate the screen is disabled, why is this?
<teeLie> unop: Yes, something like that :D
<unop> teeLie,  do you see why that wont happen?
<SkyPnd> hrm
<SkyPnd> i got xwindows to woork
<SkyPnd> now i cant switch to consoles
<SkyPnd> it gets all garbled up
<harveyd> right, its certainly ubuntu
<SkyPnd> hrm
<element_> whats does it mean by " Generate a new set of module dependencies so the fglrx driver starts properly."
<teeLie> unop: No =p I dont know so much about ubuntu. i installed it yesterday and i just followed a guide..
* digitalspaghetti is back
<harveyd> Im dual booting, the same mp3 players clear in windows, distorted in ubuntu
<riotkittie> argh. i want dual  screens :\
<element_> i got dual screens, just dont know how to set it up.
<unop> teeLie,  this isnt anything to do with ubuntu.. it's to do with networking .. a router must exist on the same network (logical IP network) as the hosts it provides a gateway for .. in otherwords .. for traffic to be routed to/from 192.168.1.x/255.255.255.0, the router needs an interface in 192.168.1.x
<billy> anybody know if Pentium D is based upon Pentium 4?
<pseudoroot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_d
<sebrock> asd
<surface> i have screw up my network-manager-gnome
<surface> now my nm-applet cannot show any access point
<surface> its there any way i can reconfigure it back?
<harveyd> lol @ the problem
<burepe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<harveyd> the sound was 100% in the software and way down on the laptop
<teeLie> unop: aw ok.. But do you know how i can get it working normally again? =p I didnt take backup of /etc/network/interfaces..
<robokop> if i have a windows install on my hd is there a way to boot that install in a VM
<unop> teeLie,  get what working normally? be specific man, you were just talking about a network (plural, many machines) :)
<surface> who uses network-manager-gnome?
<teeLie> unop: Ok =P I was following a guide called "Router with firewall and dhcp". But i obviously didnt get it to work. and now i cant connect to it with VNC. But i can ping it. I want it so i can connect with vnc again ?=
<teeLie> =) *
<robokop> if i have a windows install on my hd is there a way to boot that install in a VM?
<fryfrog> I need to compile in support for RAID5 growing because it was "experimental" in 2.6.17.  Would it be "smarter" in an Ubuntu sense to simply enable it and compile 2.6.17?  Or go with something very recently like 2.6.20.1?
<HymnToLife> if it's considered experimental in 2.6.17, it definitely wouldn't be smart to enable it
<fryfrog> well, it also was considered quite usable
<element_> everyone, thanks for your help, goodnite for now.
<fryfrog> so you would go for 2.6.20.1?
<unop> teeLie,  amazingly i can understand "anything and everything" about your setup there, i was given a crystal-ball for christmas you see and now i just look into it and i have all the info i need.  give both the client and the router (for this side of the network connection) static IP addresses
<HymnToLife> fryfrog, if you need it, yes
<fryfrog> on the scale of things, simply enabling raid5 growing in the currently used kernel is a *much* smaller change
<HymnToLife> fryfrog, maybe but if it's ti have data loss, I don't think it's worth it
<robokop> if i have a windows install on my hd is there a way to boot that install into a VM?
<digitalspaghetti> can anyone suggest a good SVN app?
<trelayne> hi all, for some reason, by apache2 process, when started up is like at 98% usage....
<TeePOG> hi guys
<trelayne> anyone hear of this before on Edgy?
<harveyd> kdesvn does enough for me
<robokop> digitalspaghetti: just svn is nice
<harveyd> somone really needs to put a tortoise equiv on *nix though
<fryfrog> trelayne: so it starts, uses a lot of cpu ... then goes down to normal, low usage?
<digitalspaghetti> heh harveyd i suppose so, i'm so use to tortoisesvn that i never really thought of command line
<digitalspaghetti> :)
<fryfrog> trelayne: or stays at 98%?
<trelayne> fryfrog, it stays high
<trelayne> right now at 95, sometimes goes down to 88, but usually between 94 and 98
<harveyd> yeh its by far the easiest to use client. smartsvn / kdesvn are pretty easy too, but nowhere near as elegant
<trelayne> I notice that it's only one of the child processes that's doing this.... wanna see strace output?
<harveyd> and i have more to do with my life than remember the cli
<teeLie> unop: Thanks for the help there, but i dont want it to be a router or anything like that. I just want to get my /etc/network/interfaces restored =P Its just gonna connect to the internet, i already have a router.
<fryfrog> trelayne: okay, that is definatly not normal :)  what does the error_log and/or access_log say?
<robokop> digitalspaghetti: http://marius.scurtescu.com/node/85
<fryfrog> trelayne: i'd not know what to make of an strace, sorry :(
* penguim ex-LinuxBA
<fryfrog> trelayne: are you hosting a lot of sites?
<trelayne> the error log and access log doesn't show anything strange or even corresponding to the hight load..
<trelayne> it's a closed system..... so only access from my private IP range
<digitalspaghetti> robokop: thanks, i'll give that a look
<trelayne> fryfrog, it's mainly for web development on my home PC........
<robokop> digitalspaghetti: just googled for svn and nautilus
<fryfrog> could it be some run-away crazy script or something that a person (or robot crawler) found?
<fryfrog> sorry, not sure what else i'd look at
<harveyd> that looks brilliant, thanks rob
<unop> teeLie,  if you already have a router it's likely that router already has a DHCP server, and if that is the case, you should just be able to set the machine to recieve an automatic IP address and restart networking/reboot
<trelayne> fryfrog,  I don't think so. It's not accessible from the outside world
<fryfrog> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<rpc> is it possible to tell netstat to show only established sessions?
<rpc> without grep that is
<unop> rpc,  is egrep allowed? :)
<Peshk0`> hello
<Peshk0`> i have a little problem
<robokop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Peshk0`> the problem is that in installation i change the names of the mounted disks
<Peshk0`> can i change them now?
<trelayne> fryfrog, I just killed that one process.... the other kids are ok... it seems to have solved the problem.. but I am not sure why it does that... I hate that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net]  by apokryphos
<unop> rpc,  netstat -p tcp perhaps?
<digitalspaghetti> robokop: thats great!!!
<surface> ubuntu edgy don't have inittab
<surface> how am i suppose to know what run level am i running now?
<trelayne> anyway thanks for you help fryfrog
<bostik> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<robokop> Peshk0`: what do you mean with change the name of mounted disk
<Peshk0`> they are wrong
<Peshk0`> the names of the mounted disks are wrong
<Peshk0`> i want to change them
<robokop> Peshk0`: you mean the mount point
<robokop> Peshk0`: ?
<Peshk0`> yep
<bostik> i want to know if in ubuntu are there some script/tool to check for a demon/initscript running and in case it crashes to automatically restart it
<fryfrog> It sure does take a long time to compile a kernel where everything is enabled :/
<bostik> ??'
<jmitchj> I have a problem with ATI drivers. When i try using fglrx driver and use CTRL_ALT_BACKSPACE it restarts and i have access to the control panel, however when i restart ubuntu i get sstuck at a black screen on start up. Also the 3D accleration does not work even when i do get in with CTRL ALT BACKSPACE...any ideas?
<fryfrog> bostik: sounds like you want some sort of "watchdog"
<bostik> yes
<fryfrog> lemme know what you find :)
<bostik> i was pointed to svc-start
<robokop> Peshk0`: open a terminal and then run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<bostik> but i think it is for other distros
<bostik> fryfrog: yes
<Peshk0`> robokop thank you
<Peshk0`> ;)
<przemek> I've got problem with sound in kubuntu, when I'm logged as a root I've got sound, but when Iim logged as a normal user there is no sound . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7928/ - there is listing from aplay -l. Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<burepe> I got my ubuntu comp networked with a mac through samba. I want to edit files in /var/www/ on the ubuntu comp but I don' have proper permissions. How do I make it so I can edit files there from the mac?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*malt*@*]  by apokryphos
<Egon> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Egon> what is deafult encoding of cnosole in ubuntu?
<decoy5657> I have a fresh Edgy installation.... (this even happened on the Live CD) on a Dell E521 wtih a Dell Logitech USB mouse.
<decoy5657> Every so often, maybe 15 or 20 minutes, the mouse will stop working. The light stays on inside the mouse, but it won't move around on the screen. If I change to to a different USB port it almost immediately starts working again...
<rpc> unop thank you - trying that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*bubb*@*]  by apokryphos
<decoy5657> any thoughts?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<matt1234> whats the command to restart a sound deamon?
<robokop> burepe: try something with chmod 706 -R /var/www
<rpc> unop hm nope -p will show all listening ports..
<rpc> well will stick to grep then :s
<rpc> or egrep even
<form_> morning guys
<rpc> but perhaps there is a better alternative to netstat? something that would allow filtering by port, service, etc
<bostik> process watchdog ??
<unop> rpc,  you can make an alias like - alias my_netstat="netstat -p tcp | grep -i established"
<robokop> form_: 3pm at my place so not morning
<bostik> in ubunru ??
<rpc> oh hm is that console, bostik?
<burepe> robokop: That is where my website is. By changing the permissions won't it cause problems? Wouldn't it be easier to change the permissions of the samba user?
<form_> robokop :)
<Peshk0`> yesterday i tried to upgrade my dapper to Edgy
<rpc> unop that's right.. i will consider this solution, thank you
<surface> know the way, just type runlevel
<Peshk0`> can you guess what happened
<form_> is there a possibility to safely shutdown gnome without user-intervention? ("halt" will make gnome loose its settings...)
<Peshk0`> the kernel crash
<bostik> rpc: i'm tring to find a watchdog for ubuntu daemons
<Peshk0`> so don't upgrade to Edgy
<rpc> bostik hm
<Peshk0`> i've tried twice
<Peshk0`> and the crash is same
<Peshk0`> :)
<robokop> burepe: depends on what you doe with it make sure both your server (apache) and the samba user have read and write permissions
<Egon> what is deafult encoding of cnosole in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Peshk0`, I updated to edgy months ago without any problem and so have thousands of other ppl
<Peshk0`> IdleOne i think the bug is hardware
<Peshk0`> i'm not sure
<IdleOne> Peshk0`, then it isnt ubuntu's fault
<Peshk0`> it prints Kernel panic ... Tried to  kill initd
<Peshk0`> or something similar
<burepe> robokop: Ok, I don't really understand what I have to do though.
<Peshk0`> i'm with fresh instalation now :)
<Anician> wawaweewa!
<robokop> burepe: make a group in which both the samba-user as the webserver are
<fryfrog> When I am building a kernel "the ubuntu way" does it *have* to have the symlink to /usr/src/linux to work?
<robokop> burepe: chown youruser:thatgroup -R /var/www/
<robokop> burepe: chmod 760 -R /var/www
<fryfrog> I'm currently compiling 2.6.17 and would like to build 2.6.20.1 at the same time
<robokop> burepe: but i have to leave now so ask someone else if this doesn't work
<fryfrog> burepe: or you could just add samba to the same group as the group of /var/www
<fryfrog> assuming you've given the *group* r/w/x perms
<teeLie> unop: Ok, thanks for helping?
<gilligan_> is anyone here running ubuntu on a PC with fake(on-board)RAID ? I am having *major* issues.. actually been trying to get it running for 2 days now
<fryfrog> gilligan_: don't bother with it, just set it into "normal" mode and use it as a sata/pata controller
<fryfrog> do the raid you want in kernel software
<gilligan_> fryfrog, that's the point.. I can't disable the crap ! :/
<fryfrog> gilligan_: how can you *not* disable it?
<frafra> does the r483 ati chipset is supported with open dri?
<Matic`Makovec> Hm, as it seems, my 3D accleration isn't working. Could anyone give an idea how to check why is that so or to check what is wrong?
<fryfrog> i mean, does it *force* you to use raid0/1?
<fryfrog> you should be able to simply create a single drive "just a disk" or something
<gilligan_> fryfrog, yes
<gilligan_> fryfrog, ah well
<burepe> fryfrog: what do you mean? This is a little confusing to me. How do I add things to groups
<burepe> ?
<gilligan_> fryfrog, surely i can just install to /dev/se
<fryfrog> burepe: "usermod --help"
<gilligan_> fryfrog, surely i can just install to /dev/sde /dev/sdf
<gilligan_> fryfrog, but the bios only lets me boot off the ARRAY
<fryfrog> yeah, sure they show up?
<przemek> I've got problem with sound in kubuntu, when I'm logged as a root I've got sound, but when Iim logged as a normal user there is no sound . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7928/ - there is listing from aplay -l. Any ideas?
<fryfrog> okay, i'm losing understanding of your setup :)
<gilligan_> fryfrog, hehe.sorry..
<fryfrog> what chipset?
<fryfrog> burepe: there are actually like 4 ways of solving your problem
<burepe> one would work for me
<fryfrog> burepe: 1) force samba to *always* use a specific user to read/write on that share (you'd use www-data:www-data prolly)
<gilligan_> fryfrog, it's actually quite simple.. it's a Dell with 2 SATA drives and a fake-raid thingy -- not sure which chipset it is actually.. dmraid names the drives isw_somethingblablaARRAY
<fryfrog> 2) add the user you are using in samba to the www-data group (and make sure the www-data *group* has write perms)
<rpc> <Anician> wawaweewa! <-- lol :s
<[H4z3] > Hey guys, im using edgy and there doesnt seem to be a traceroute.. any ideas?
<fryfrog> 3) open up /var/www to the "everyone" (or other) group
<fryfrog> [H4z3] : sudo apt-get install traceroute
<linuxor> HI, Please, how to convert NTFS disk to FAT??
<gilligan_> fryfrog, the lame thing about the bios is that I can't just say "disable RAID" .. all drives are handled by the RAID bios - hence I can only boot off the RAID ARRAY and from any of the individual disks
<fryfrog> gilligan_: ah, and the dell doesn't have "JBOD" mode in teh raid?
<[H4z3] > Oh i thought it didnt need installing :S ill try it thanks
<gilligan_> fryfrog, sorry i haven't really used raid before.. what is JBOD?
<fryfrog> gilligan_: I have a Sil controller and when I just want the disks to show up i create a "JBOD" which contains only one drive
<rpc> linuxboy you can't do that
<fryfrog> generally its "Just A Bunch Of Disks"
<navegaweb> hello friends
<rpc> navegaweb hello friend
<fryfrog> linuxor: yeah, i think windows will convert fat32->ntfs, but not the other way around
<fryfrog> linuxor: so copy the data you want off the ntfs, format it fat32 and then copy it back
<linuxor> fryfrog : thx but i use linux
<rpc> fryfrog plus all those convertions... just suck ass :s
<navegaweb> who is the msn beutifule!
<navegaweb> ay alguien spansh
<rpc> linuxor backup the drive to DVDRs, format it, copy data back, be done
<nisq>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY open
<gilligan_> fryfrog, all the bios lets me do is switch the individual SATA devices on/off and set sata operation to either "RAID Autodetect/ATA" or "RAID on"
<rpc> linuxboy oh and trash DVDRs after ;)
<navegaweb> eeeeeeeeee hellou people
<fryfrog> gilligan_: so how do you control what *type* of raid the drives are?
<navegaweb> in spanish
<rpc> err linuxor that is, not linuxboy
<navegaweb> pretty
<fryfrog> i mean, you could have 2 drives in RAID0 or in RAID1 or 3 drives in RAID5...
<gilligan_> fryfrog, where 'RAID Autodetect' is described as 'RAID if signed drives, otherwise ATA' <-- what does signed refer to here?
<TeePOG> how do i make sure my hostname is set from my dhcp server's dhcpd.conf and not from my local /etc/hostname ?
<linuxboy> rpc: Hi
<fryfrog> nisq: oops, maybe you should change your pw to nickserv now?
<pseudoroot> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<navegaweb> they are was inglees yer or no
<rpc> hi linuxboy, sorry, i have confused your nick with the other guy a few times
<linuxboy> rpc: no problem
<linuxboy> rpc: /me goes to sleep again
<gilligan_> fryfrog, it seems to be set to RAID0 per default
<bostik> rpc: found... it is called monit
<rpc> linuxboy he he
<linuxor> rpc : so i must format ?? and using what?
<nisq> fryfrog:  it was a test anyways...  its cool
<rpc> bostik oh wow
<fryfrog> gilligan_: looked for a dell bios update?
<navegaweb> no entender
<[H4z3] > Thanks fryfog =] 
<fryfrog> gilligan_: failing that, you could get a pci or pci-e sata card and tell the dell crap to frack off
<navegaweb> my cosin
<[H4z3] > fryfrog*
<rpc> linuxor it's impossible to convert ntfs > fat32... just backup all the data, reformat that drive and copy data back
<rpc> bostik reading up, thanks alot!
<navegaweb> is alan beutifule q te cagas
<linuxor> rpc : even Fat to ntfs??
<gilligan_> fryfrog, everything that involves spending money is bad... that freaking thing was expensive enough.grr
<rpc> linuxor that will work but it's very risky
<gilligan_> fryfrog, i don't think i've ever had that much problems installing linux on a pc
<fryfrog> linuxor: no, windows will do FAT32->NTFS, its built into the OS and *isn't* risky
<fryfrog> but you can't do it in windows
<fryfrog> gilligan_: i just got a sata sil card from newegg for $15
<rpc> fryfrog it is... i have a seen a few broken filesystems like that already ;)
<digitalspaghetti> ok, got SVN working - now I need a nice program that allows me to compaire source files (like WinMerge)
<linuxor> rpc : so, what do u advise me to format with??
<navegaweb> no no the molinux is spanish this is really beutifule ok? bayby
<fryfrog> work for an hour (or two) on this and you've wasted that much in time :/
<rpc> linuxor you don't know how to format a partition?
<navegaweb> tu padre
<pseudoroot> navegaweb:   stop the nonsense spamming
<rpc> navegaweb welcome my son.
<GenNMX> digitalspaghetti: svn supports both merge and diff
<linuxor> rpc : using what?
<digitalspaghetti> GenNMX: ok.  was asking for someone else anyway, i'll let them know
<navegaweb> hay alguien ispanicoooo!!!!!!!11
<rpc> linuxor http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=format+partition+linux&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<facugaich> !es | navegaweb
<navegaweb> no hay otro tema de conversacion
<ubotu> navegaweb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rpc> sometimes i feel like google proxy...
<navegaweb> q tu padre kapullo
<teeLie> I need to install a webserver with php to get phpsysinfo working, right? :D
<Subhuman> teeLie, yes
<linuxor> rpc : IOI I mean the best to use fdisk, gpart, qpart ..... ?
<Subhuman> teeLie, do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp" and it will install everything you need.
<rpc> linuxor i like fdisk best myself
<gilligan_> fryfrog, oh i see..cheap then
<Subhuman> linuxor, gparted livecd
<teeLie> hehe ok thanks, is it easy to config? =P
<rpc> linuxor but any tool will do. do not forget to backup the data before format...
<ernstan> hey how can i update a program with apt-get ?
<rpc> ernstan apt-get upgrade
<Subhuman> teeLie, its all ready to go out the box-  just whack phpsysinfo into /var/www and thats it.
<teeLie> Subhuman: Ok, thanks :D
<ernstan> so i f nah didnt work
<ernstan> lftp i want to update
<linuxor> rpc : does linux fdisk produce fat partition ?
<ernstan> i know there is new version
<linuxor> rpc : thx a lot friend
<teeLie> Subhuman: Couldnt find package "ubuntu-lamp" >.<
<burito> is it just me or did feisty just lose its pretty config window?
<Subhuman> ahh sorry teeLie - ubuntu-lamp is in Seveas' repository?
<defrysk> burito, it seems to have lost it
<Subhuman> teeLie, do a "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5" then
<predaeus> burito: no idea, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty related stuff
<steel_lady> how to mount SD card in internal laptop reader?
<fryfrog> stick it in and prey?
<fryfrog> steel_lady: you might get some hints from "dmesg" when you stick it in (it'd be at the end)
<steel_lady> frefrog, dmesg is what?
<Enselic``> When go to console 1 (C-A-F1) and start another X server (X :1), and then go to console two, and switches back to console 1, the X server is gone (but still running), there is only console text. What could be wrong?
<fryfrog> steel_lady: type "dmesg" at a console
<fryfrog> its an output of text
<steel_lady> fryfrog  Please report this to <sdhci-devel@list.drzeus.cx>.
<steel_lady> fryfrog it says for mmc card
<steel_lady> fryfrog [17179645.396000]  mmc0: Got data interrupt even though no data operation was in progress.
<lightseed> hi
<lightseed> can an ntfs be be made writeable?
<lightseed> cause its read only
<biggi_mat> Hi. How do I shutdown xserver so I can work only in terminal? I must install some graphic driver thing and I can do it while running xserver
<Dr_willis> biggi_mat,  stop the gdm or kdm service.
<Dr_willis> biggi_mat,  what are you trying to install? the latest nvidia drivers?
<finalbeta> !ntfs3g | lightseed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lightseed> when i type mount it is says rw
<finalbeta> lightseed: using ntfs3g allows you to write to ntfs, check the forums
<ucordes> How can I write the output of a command to a file?
<lightseed> but when i try to copy files there it says read only
<lightseed> ok thanks
<finalbeta> ucordes: command > file
<ucordes> finalbeta: Thx for the quick answer
<jochus> hey guys
<jochus> small question
<jochus> I have this link: http://jailtime.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?cache=cache&media=download%3Afedora%3Afedora.fc6.20061229.img.tar.bz2
<jochus> and I want to wget it
<gilligan_> fryfrog, oh  by the way: thanks for your help
<jochus> but it says: 400: Bad Request.
<jochus> how can I wget it?
<dyrne> jochus: make sure youre in a directory you have write access to.
<jochus> dyrne: hmm, I probably don't have write access in it
<jochus> the problem is, the download fails a lot
<jochus> so I need a possibility to resume
<biggi_mat> And...I'm back. That "stop gdm service" didn't quite work since I was unable to do anything in terminal....it was just there..
<dyrne> jochus: wget -c http://pathtofile i think -c to continue
<steel_lady> ok, anybody else could help me mount SD card in laptop reader?
<jochus> dyrne: the actual problem is that I'm linking to a PHP file
<biggi_mat> So...any other suggestion on how to stop the xserver and working only in terminal (I need that because I want to install a graphics card divers and they require that)
<jochus> and the paramter is the actual file
<jochus> so I need the exact link, to wget it
<ucordes> finalbeta: Is there a parameter for find that allows me to search a folder recrusivley?
<kbrooks> how do i fully reset gnome settings???
<fryfrog> steel_lady: i assume you have already tried just putting it in?  and it doesn't show up on your desktop?
<Bakerz> hi
<finalbeta> ucordes: don't know, never used it.
<kbrooks> why isn't anyone answering my question?
<finalbeta> ucordes: actually, it does recursive by default
<ucordes> kbrooks: you could apt-get remove --purge gnome and reinstall
<kbrooks> ucordes: no.
<ucordes> finalbeta: not for me
<jlgaddis> ucordes: find does that by default
<Bakerz> How do you just go in console mode on ubuntu?
<biggi_mat> Bakerz, you mean without xserver running? Only pure terminal?
<Bakerz> yes
<biggi_mat> I'm asking the same question :)
<biggi_mat> Let's hope someone answers
<ucordes> jlgaddis, finalbeta: I tried find *.mp3 inside the top folder of my music collection. All it gets me are the files inside that one folder. No recrusive searching
<teeLie> Can someone help me with getting one of my partitions auto mounted?
<kbrooks> biggi_mat:
<biggi_mat> teeLie, /etc/fstab
<finalbeta> biggi_mat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ucordes> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<biggi_mat> finalbeta, that only stops it but the terminal isn't useful. I mean, I can actually do anything in it
<biggi_mat> I tried that
<finalbeta> biggi_mat: the terminal is ehm, the terminal...
<steven43126> Bakerz you need to set what runlevel you want to boot into take a look at /etc/inittab
<biggi_mat> I heard  ctrl+alt+F5 might do the job
<finalbeta> biggi_mat: yeah, I guess, that takes you to another terminal.
<fryfrog> if you are in the gui, ctrl-alt-f1-f6 are consoles
<fryfrog> from there, alt-f1-f6 will flip between them
<fryfrog> usually alt-f7 or f8 is X, if you want to get back
<cuki> hy
<AlexC_> Morning all
<fryfrog> but... in X, why not just run xterm or something?
<Dr_willis> biggi_mat,  it may be a good idea to tell us what you are trying to install exactly.
<cuki> baszunk
<teeLie> biggi_mat: Yeah, i know. Right now i have: /dev/sda3		/media/data	ext3 auto defaults 0	2 But its not automounting. Is it wrong?
<ucordes> jlgaddis: stil around?
<finalbeta> Dr_willis: I think he is messing with graphics or alsa, he needs to shut down xorg , edit some files, and start it.
<finalbeta> just guessing.
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i find out my X version?
<Dr_willis> finalbeta,  yea -i see way too often people asking how to so this and that.. whant what they really should be asking is the best way to do what they are TRYing to do :) not the 'this and that' stuff.. heh
<Vuen> nevermind
<kbrooks> Dr_willis: stop guessing
<kbrooks> my assumption is that ...
<kbrooks> jp;d on
<kbrooks> well, i bet he was trying to install an ATI driver.
<Dr_willis> perhaps we should tell biggi_mat how to use irssi so he can stay on IRC while hes trying to work on his system. :)
<biggi_mat> So indeed, ctrl+alt+f5 + gdm stop does the job
<Dr_willis> I cant recall having to Exit X to install nvidia or ati drivers  lately.
<Dr_willis> :)
<AlexC_> no, nor me.
<ucordes> how can i search a folder recrusively for files with a certain pattern?
<kbrooks> biggi_mat: you dont have to exit x fully
<biggi_mat> The problem now is I don't have the kernel source of the kernel I'm using and there is no source on apt mirriors as well but nvidia drivers required the source
<AlexC_> !nvidia | biggi_mat
<ubotu> biggi_mat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> ucordes,  learn the proper command syntax to find.. its a rather.. deep program. :)
<Bakerz> biggi_matt did that make your screen go totally out to?
<pseudoroot> teeLie:   try removing "auto"
<biggi_mat> Bakerz, yes
<Bakerz> I did that command and my screen went totally black
<ucordes> Dr_willis: deep?
<kbrooks> biggi_mat: don't install them manually. use the packages from the liink which AlexC_  gave
<Bakerz> I would like to atleast have a console
<ucordes> what do you mean
<biggi_mat> I did ctrl+alt+f5 and /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DarkSpirit> Is there a way I can move my Firefox and Thunderbird Profile from XP to Ubuntu? I just need the Bookmarks and extension settings itself. I can redownload all the extensions no problem
<kbrooks> Bakerz: "totally black"?
<Dr_willis> ucordes,  check the depth of the man pages.. :) find has oooooooodles of options..
<finalbeta> Dr_willis: I tried irssi, I think it's insane to use it :p. who wants to use something that needs a learning curve to chat.
<Bakerz> yes
<Bakerz> Disabled my screen
<Bakerz> I would like to atleast have a console
<kbrooks> finalbeta: it does not have a learning curve
<AlexC_> DarkSpirit: Yes, if you go to Firefox->Bookmarks->Manage Bookmarks you can export book marks from there
<ucordes> Dr_willis: i tried find -maxdepth 4 *.mp3 but that didn't change anything
<AlexC_> DarkSpirit: not too sure about extension settings, though
<kbrooks> finalbeta: it looks like it because you think you have to know everytthing
<ucordes> finalbeta: all you need ist alt+1-9 to switch tabs and the /server and /join command
<jseattle> i find irssi to be convenient
<Dr_willis> ucordes,  im not sure you want to use the *.
<kbrooks> ucordes: and an alias to get rid of that /server thing ;-)
<pihus> anyone got some quick howto-s on how to get Intel Pro Wireless 2200 BG working  with a hotplug?
<teeLie> pseudoroot: Hi again ^^ But what was the command for mounting the partitions again? I cant remember =p
<Dr_willis> ucordes,  check out some find tutorials/examples
<AlexC_> !mount | teeLie
<ubotu> teeLie: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kbrooks> ucordes: read the man page of irssi fir a few hints if u r curious
<Gjhw_> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<pseudoroot> teeLie:   hi :) ... "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/data" ?
<ucordes> kbrooks: eh thanks i will
<ucordes> Dr_willis: that will be the best to do
<kbrooks> ucordes: btw, the syntax of that alias command is alias aliasname="command"
<ucordes> kbrooks: is there a way to join more than one channel at a time?
<kbrooks> ucordes: after you execute that command, you can type aliasname and get command executed
<pseudoroot> teeLie:   or, to test fstab "sudo mount -a"
<teeLie> pseudoroot: I was thinking about sudo mount -a, and it works now :D
<kbrooks> ucordes:  looking
<teeLie> pseudoroot: When i removed "auto". Thanks :D
<pseudoroot> teeLie:   cool :D
<pseudoroot> teeLie:   ya, i just looked at your paste from yesterday and it hit me right away :)
<anto> Heya could somone take alook at this thread and tell me the problem?? http://otfans.net/showthread.php?t=67888&page=2
<AlexC_> ucordes: /join #chan1,#chan2,#chan3
<teeLie> pseudoroot: Hehe :D
<anto> anyone?
<ucordes> AlexC_: I allways tried it with a space after the comma
<pihus> http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu <- would this guide be right with edgy?
<AlexC_> ucordes: which ever works then =)
<pihus> or what should I skip when useing edgy?
<biggi_mat> Where could I change the language used in Synaptic? Since that tutorial AlexC_ gave me is in english and I can't remember of the translations that could be working in our language
<AlexC_> biggi_mat: I don't know sorry, I only speak english so I've never had the urge to change it to some langauge I can't speak/read hehe
<biggi_mat> Heh, yeah :)
<biggi_mat> It's like...I don't know what the hell is meant with Repositories
<kbrooks> ucordes:  no, u cant join multiple channels with the irssi command line arguments
<biggi_mat> I just can't find the correct translation
<kbrooks> ucordes:  but u can type /join #a,#b when u r connected to the desired server
<jochus> solved: use " "
<ucordes> kbrooks: that's what i meant
<uken>  /j zielona
<ucordes> it's not that i didn't read the man yet but it's so big and my english is poor
<anto> http://otfans.net/showthread.php?t=67888&page=2 Help please.
<AlexC_> ucordes: you're english seems good to me,
<dxdemetriou> can I make all menus in gnome and xfce to be in english and not my natural language?
<kbrooks> AlexC_: reading level of english.
<aryznar> czesc wszystkim
<brezo> hey
<AlexC_> hi
<brezo> anyone is there?
<AlexC_> no
<brezo> but you are there
<AlexC_> thats what I mean.
<AlexC_> =)
<brezo> where are you from?
<pseudoroot> you're not a nobody!
<kbrooks> brezo: he was joking, but you don't have to ask to ask
<AlexC_> brezo: Im from the internet, this isn't a dating agency :P hehe
<kbrooks> brezo: why is the "wherer are you from" detail so important?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, what do I have to do in order to get stuff like i686-linux-pc-gnu-gcc etc? I want to use my Ubuntu system as a distcc workslave. :-)
<brezo> it is not important
<dxdemetriou> I want my whole system to be in english and support greek. can I do that without to translate the menus?
<RySiU> czy ktos wie jak obsluzyc amule zeby dzialalo?
<kbrooks> brezo: exactly my point
<brezo> it was only to talk about anything
<AlexC_> brezo: #ubuntu0-fftopic for offtopic chat
<kbrooks> brezo: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<AlexC_> #ubuntu-offtopic even
<brezo> ok sure
<Ferret> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<brezo> I'm sorry for disturb
<Ferret> hmm
<brezo> just a thing
<pseudoroot> no biggy
<brezo> I can not install alien
<brezo> what can I do?
<AlexC_> "can not" ... explain.
<brezo> I wrote in the terminal
<brezo> just a second
<brezo> I'm searching what I wrote
<AlexC_> no need for a running commentry
<neuratix> what's up with my update thing telling me to dist upgrade?
<neuratix> is it that time a'year again?
<brezo> sudo apt-get install alien
<brezo> ok
<brezo> it was easy
<AlexC_> !enter | brezo
<ubotu> brezo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brezo> ok sorry
<ucordes> dxdemetriou: What do you mean by supporting greek?
<IdleOne> neuratix, you using feisty? if so it's normal
<neuratix> IdleOne: i'm using edgy 64bit
<shmax> in what repository can i find gmpc-0.14?
<ucordes> dxdemetriou: You mean like being able to type in greek characters while keeping the language english?
<IdleOne> neuratix, probably normal also
<shmax> for dapper
<brezo> Where does alien saves files?
<neuratix> i did the so-called distrubution update, but all it did was to remove myth-tv and install new firefox
<Ferret> shmax: none, even feisty has 0.13
<dxdemetriou> ucordes, I mean to have the whole operating system in english, but to can see files in greek. I used to have an english os. I did it on gnome, but the kde and xfce are translated
<pseudoroot> !gmpc
<ubotu> gmpc: Gnome Music Player Client (graphical interface to MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-2 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 704 kB
<IdleOne> shmax, apt-get install gmpc or gmpc-dev
<AlexC_> brezo: in the directory you ran "alien" in
<IdleOne> shmax, might want to install mpd also
<brezo> thanks
<steel_lady> please, can somebody delp me mounting SD card?
<IdleOne> shmax, or compile it yourself if you absolutely need .14
<alvaro> hi, anyone could tell me how can i increase the resolution, i have an nvidia video card but i can go upper than 1024 x 768 and fonts are really big!
<shmax> i have mpd and gmpc-0.13 installed
<soundray> !fixres | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pihus> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shmax> gmpc-0.14 it's new realise
<MarcoCeppi> Hi, I had the CD version of ubuntu 6.06, and I wanted to upgrade to edgy but I have no internet connection on the linux machine. I got the  DVD distro of edgy since i'm out of cd's.
<imagineerbsilver> Has anyone used synaptic to install pearpc on ubuntu (6.10)?
<Thonolan> when i try to start gfax on edgy eft i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7937/
<MarcoCeppi> I can't get edgy live cd to run, nor can I get dapper to reconize the dvd. It still boots cds, and I can view the contents on my windows machine.
<pihus> arrgh. xchat opens links in "lynx"
<ucordes> dxdemetriou: so i guess you set the system language to english now and are not able to view greek characters in file names? i thought the file structure was independet from the system language. like my system is completely set to german language but still i can see chinese characters in file names
<teeLie> How do i extract a .tar.gz file to a directory i specify? =p
<m_0_r_0_n> hi, how do you install perl modules on an ubuntu system. I tried to use the perl shell for installing DBI, but it fails due to compilation errors.
<IdleOne> m_0_r_0_n, install build-essential to solve the compile errors
<ucordes> teeLie: i think tar xzvf blabla.tar.gz /folder/to/extract
<soundray> teeLie: 'cd /target/directory ; tar zxf /path/to/file.tar.gz'
<m_0_r_0_n> IdleOne, ok
<soundray> ucordes: no, that will look for the specified folder inside the archive
<ucordes> teeLie: i didn'
<ucordes> teeLie: sorry.. i didn't say anything ^^
<imagineerbsilver>  Has anyone used synaptic to install pearpc on ubuntu (6.10)?  I've tried this, and have it at the point where I can boot my copy of OS X, but I can't get networking to function properly...
<MarcoCeppi> Need help installing 6.10 from dvd, 6.06 won't reconize dvd, but see's cd's and boots from 6.06 cd. No network.
<atomik1> Any decent torrent clients for linux? I tried ktorrent but that froze my system twice. rtorrent was too confusing for me (lol)
<francois> atomik1: you can try azeureus
<soundray> imagineerbsilver: you may have more luck getting an answer to your question on the pearpc mailing lists.
<atomik1> I tried azeureus, its a mem hog
<atomik1> plus its pretty slow
<IdleOne> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<pihus> http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<atomik1> hmm
<ucordes> atomik1: rtorrent is the thing!
<atomik1> yeah, the thing that confuses me XD
<imagineerbsilver> Soundray: I thought the problem was something wrong with the package as installed by synaptic.
<imagineerbsilver> I think it's missing things.
<atomik1> I tried qbittorrent before
<teeLie> soundray: I cant get it to work, it says file not found. tar zxf /home/lasse/Desktop/phpsysinfo-2.5.3-rc2.tar.gz
<shmax> thanks
<ikonia_> I am looking for an official guide on installing squirrell mail on an ubuntu box, using the ubuntu package. I cannot find an official guide on the forums or wiki. I actually can't find where squirell mail is installed to after installing it from the ubuntu repo's
<atomik1> its alright, but it doesnt download as fast as utorrent would
<shmax> another question :)
<atomik1> When ive got a torrent here with 50 seeds, in utorrent it'll connect to about 20 of em and get a good 200kb/s
<pihus> grr, how to get  my intel wireless hotplug working? :/
<bunneh> hi, is there a php 5.2.1 package for ubuntu edgy?
<RainCT> Hi, how can I give a user rw access to a folder?
<soundray> teeLie: any reason why you don't install it from the repositories?
<atomik1> any others ive tried for linux just connect to like... 2-3 and get a crappy 5kb/s
<soundray> !info phpsysinfo | teeLie
<ubotu> teelie: phpsysinfo: PHP based host information. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-3 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<ikonia_> pihus ubuntu doesn't have got plug any more
<atomik1> (And no, its nothing to do with the limits, i disabled em)
<soundray> !software | teeLie
<ubotu> teeLie: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<teeLie> oh, i didnt know about that =p thanks
<pihus> so what does it mean? I can't use my wifi?
<ikonia_> pihus  no it means udev now handles event driven requests
<shmax> what program the most better to organyze my photo (excuse me for my english)
<RainCT> bunneh: I use LAMPP, there you have all the PHP versions and can choose between them (just download from the website -search on google- and extract to /opt or wherever)
* soundray is off for the schoolrun
<dxdemetriou> ucordes, can I modify the /etc/environment for that?
<shmax> photos
<IdleOne> !wifi | pihus
<ubotu> pihus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pihus> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<pihus> i didn't find any help from wifidocs
<pihus> already checked
<ikonia_> pihus is your card supported ?
<soundray> !f-spot | shmax
<ubotu> shmax: f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<MarcoCeppi> Need help installing 6.10 from dvd, 6.06 won't reconize dvd, but see's cd's and boots from 6.06 cd
<IdleOne> !mirage > shmax
<ucordes> dxdemetriou: i change the language in gnome with the language support program which you find in the menus. as i said- the file structure is independend of that afaik
<pihus> intel wireless pro 2200bg should be supported
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi is it a dvd drive
<ikonia_> pihus 'm on that now - works fine
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_: yes it is
<ucordes> dxdemetriou: system, administration, language support i think
<pihus> ikonia, do you have a wifi switch or smth also?
<ikonia_> pihus yes, I have a wifi switch
<pihus> and how did you get it working?
<ikonia_> pihus I installed ubuntu - and configured the card
<IdleOne> lol
<pihus> that's a lot of help :p
<atomik1> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<GaryColeman> Hello there, I'm trying to install nvidia-glx-legacy but the error message I get is Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<GaryColeman> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<GaryColeman> . Google isint a help
<atomik1> How do I get teh C dev library thingy?
<pihus> the problem is that I can use my wifi card only when i reboot from windows
<ikonia_> well thats what I did - pihus have you seen if the card shows up - is it configured etc etc
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_: it says dvd on the front; and in the disk manager for 6.06 it says dvd read. Is the dvd distro a live cd?
<ikonia_> atomik1 you have it or your box wouldn't run
<ikonia_> atomik1 its called glibc
<m_0_r_0_n> IdleOne, I ve got still installation problem of perl modules. It s not possible to install DBD::mysql . It cant exec mysql_config: no such file or directory
<atomik1> okay thanks
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi probably bad burns
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to conjoin wmv files?
<illriginal> cp ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.001 ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv :cat ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.002 >> ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv ;cat  ~/Desktop/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv.003 >>  ~/BB.mon.o.co_2862500k.wmv
<MarcoPau> hey my audio device will stay occupied after playing a flash vide on firefox, thus I won't be able to play any audio after that, unless I kill firefox. I also installed libpulse and libesd plus libflashsupport, but that didn't make any difference. Anybody has a hint?
<illriginal> ^ doesn't work
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_: okay I'll reinstall and try again.
<ikonia_> illriginal thats for the flood
<pihus> but when booting straight to linux then my wifi switch just doesn't work
<daxxar> Hi
<IdleOne> m_0_r_0_n, sorry I dont know about mysql
<illriginal> what's for the flood?
<ikonia_> pihus try the kernel parameter "noapci" as a kernel boot parameter
<atomik1> illriginal: you cant join wmv files like that
<daxxar> I've got this in my fstab: //192.168.0.3/storage                /smb          smbfs             auto,username=media,password=coughsplutter 0       2
<atomik1> try googling for "wmv joiner" or something
<illriginal> intelikey said that's how you do it? I dunno...
<ikonia_> pihus the problem is the kill switch - not the card
<pihus> k a really dumb question now. how can I do that? ;D
<daxxar> But it refuses to automatically mount it on boot, yet 'mount /smb' after boot works fine.
<illriginal> i did last night
<atomik1> illriginal: Oh.
<daxxar> What's wrong? Where can I find soem kind of error log?
<ikonia_> pihus edit the grub menu.lst and add the noapci switch to your kernel boot line
<pihus> i've been away from linux for 5 years, don't remember a thing anymore
<ikonia_> daxxar /var/log
<alvaro> daxxar, try tail -f /var/log/messages
<daxxar> ikonia: What file? Can't find anything in syslog etc
<ikonia_> daxxar what do you want log information for
<daxxar> alvaro: but it works after boot, it's boot-time it fails to mount it.
<bulmer> anyone happen to have a windoz, when configuring the TCP/IP settiing and the DNS tabs appens those domain name, those are not to set the client's main domain right its just for searching the dns?
<daxxar> ikonia_: find why it doesn't mount the smbmount boot-time, as I mentioned (see my fstab entry)
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to conjoin wmv files?
<ikonia_> bulmer join #windows
<pihus> is it just me or ubuntu comes with a f*cked up version of vi
<pihus> I just don't get it
<ikonia_> daxxar wheres the url for your fstab
<IdleOne> !ohmy | pihus
<ubotu> pihus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia_> pihus vi is normal - and there is no need for language
<atomik1> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <--- how do I fix
<pihus> k sry
<alvaro> daxxar, so less /var/log/messages and looks for anything
<shmax> f-spot is really good/ thank you
<daxxar> atomik1: aptitude install build-essential
<bulmer> ikonia i've already done, i just can recall what these settings are for, am sure there is the equivalent on linux which i believe is in /etc/resolv.conf..but not 100% sure
<ikonia_> atomik1 install gcc environment
<IdleOne> atomik1, install build-essential
<atomik1> daxxar: thanks
<daxxar> alvaro: doesn't mention anything about samba or that ip at all, except for the fact that the root-device is on that ip using nfs
<ikonia_> bulmer resolv.conf contains name server information only
<atomik1> IdleOne, ikonia_: thanks
<bulmer> ikonia do you recall how the search of DNS? if there is a domain name in /etc/resolv.conf it search the DNS with those domain name padded right and one by one the dot is removed til it finds the correct root dns server?
<ikonia_> bulmer not sure I understand what you're asking
<ikonia_> bulmer also are you asking about windows or linux
<atomik1> checking whether the Boost::DateTime library is available... no
<atomik1> configure: error: unable to find Boost.DateTime library, currently this is required. <-- what about this?
<ikonia_> atomik1 is there any chance you'll check anything yourself or are you going to ask everything in this channel
<bulmer> ikonia: both should be same concept, searching the DNS with your client having a domain name in resolv.conf
<ikonia_> atomik1 what are you doing to get that output
<GaryColeman> Has anyone got Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<GaryColeman> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<GaryColeman>  when trying to enable the legacy nvidia glx driver?
<atomik1> ikonia_: ./configure
<ikonia_> bulmer windows andlinux work totally different. Do you want to know how to add search domains to your linux client ?
<atomik1> ikonia_ I did have a small check
<ikonia_> atomik1 you're missing dependences
<ikonia_> atomik1 you stopped talking for 10 seconds, thats a very small check
<atomik1> ikonia_: google returned nothing obvious
<ikonia_> atomik1 I found it about 2 seconds ago
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to conjoin wmv files?
<opetznick> hi! i'm getting a 2gb filesize limit when using tar dump or cpio.. any ideas?
<ikonia_> !nick spam >svolpe_gerrath
<bulmer> ikonia: what i forget it, if they add to the search domain or they set the users domain it belongs to..
<imposer> Somebody can tell me website to i download xchat for linux ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> !nickspam >svolpe_gerrath
<Doba> hi all
<ikonia_> imposer its in the ubutu repo's - search tnhem
<nash-20> hi
<ikonia_> them
<ucap_> imposer: sudo apt-get install xchat
<IdleOne> imposer, you sudo apt-get install xchat in terminal
<imposer> ikook
<ikonia_> bulmer I'm really sorry, I'm not understanding what you are asking
<steel_lady> please, nobody is paying atention to me for ages! how do I mount SD?
<ikonia_> bulmer could you try to be a little clearer or offer an example
<Doba_NewbieUbunt> question for anyone that can help
<ikonia_> steel_lady whats SD
<imposer> tell me the WEBSITE
<nash-20> i have a problem when i try to start gdm, say that not found fixed font
<ikonia_> !nickspam >svolpe_gerrath
<imposer> and then i must sudo ap-tget
<ikonia_> imposer be quiet
<ikonia_> imposer read the docs
<nash-20> do you know why say me that?
<ikonia_> imposer you've been told and your response sucked
<ucap_> imposer, you don't need a website
<IdleOne> !repos > imposer read these links
<steel_lady> ikonia_ SD memory card that can be read in internal laptop card reader
<svolpe_gerrath> ikonia, ?? why nickspam?
<svolpe_gerrath> ikedaman, just struggleing with typos.
<ikonia_> svolpe_gerrath you're changing your nick constantly
<imposer> ikonia_: look
<imposer> ~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<imposer> Password:
<imposer> Reading package lists... Done
<imposer> Building dependency tree... Done
<imposer> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<atomik1> !paste | imposer
<ubotu> imposer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> imposer search for the correct package name
<svolpe_gerrath> ikonia, sorry just a bad typer and kept getting it wrong.
<IdleOne> !universe > imposer enable universe and multiverse
<Doba_NewbieUbunt> the directions for mounting a windows disk/partition say to go to System-Administration-Disks
<imposer> tell me the fuckin website
<ikonia_> IdleOne love that you're using ">" thanks
<ikonia_> imposer bye
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<atomik1> !language | imposer
<ubotu> imposer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<imposer> FUCK YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (GO away now)
<ikonia_> byeeeee
<bulmer> ikonia: for example. if in /etc/resolv.conf you have myhome.mydomain.com, it first  myhome.mydomain.com and if cant find, only pads mydomain.com and then if it still cant find only .com ?
<Doba_NewbieUbunt> but that's not in my menu
<Doba_NewbieUbunt> any help?
<IdleOne> ikonia_, I was thinking about the discusion we had yesterday about the redirect > and I believe that we need to use it more 
<ctkroeker> My onboard VIA HD-Audio sound card doesn't let in any decent input, either thru the mic or Line in ports, it just makes weird sounds.
<ikonia_> bulmer it will search "my domains.com" then if it doesn't find it it will not append anything and fail
<ikonia_> IdleOne I love you
<IdleOne> lmao @ apokryphos nice kick dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_: worked, thanks.
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.226.206]  by apokryphos
<jmitchj> Could someone tell me how to reverse the following instructions "    This may be fixed by replacing /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 with libGL.so.1.2 from the previous driver version (8.24.8). To do so download this file: libGL.so.1.2 and then copy it to the /usr/lib/ directory.
<jmitchj>     * It might be necessary to create a symlink to get accelerated OpenGL:
<jmitchj>     sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri
<jmitchj> "
<apokryphos> IdleOne: buggy script :/
<ikonia_> another flooder
<ikonia_> yawn
<IdleOne> apokryphos, uh huh :P
<bulmer> ikonia: okay, and that should be similar in windows right?
<steel_lady> ikonia_ I just got this SD card and I have to know is the card bad or ubuntu has problems mounting it
<ikonia_> bulmer I think so yes, bt MS resolver works in a different way
<gnumdk> hello
<IdleOne> well you all have a good day
<ikonia_> steel_lady what are you doing to resolve
<ikonia_> IdleOne you too
<IdleOne> ty
<Doba-help_plz> would anyone like to pm to help me?
<snoukkis> so I've been running edgy for few weeks now.. I like it.. but I'm having trouble with opengl.. when in fullscreen mode I only get crappy refresh rates (below 60Hz).. My graphics adapter is Radeon X550 (RV370).. Any tips where to begin troubleshooting?
<ikonia_> steel_lady sorry what are you doing to mount
<ikonia_> Doba-help_plz ask the question in the channel
<Doba-help_plz> the directions for mounting a windows disk/partition say to go to System-Administration-Disks
<bulmer> ikonia: ah okay..thats what i can not remember, and am trying to help a friend..
<Doba-help_plz> but that's not in my menu
<gnumdk> I've got a strange problem with feisty, xsane see my scanner, but when i click on scan, nothing happen :( It's a perfection 1250
<ikonia_> bulmer it "should" be the same - but there are differences betwen linux and MS's resolver
<ctkroeker> My onboard VIA HD-Audio sound card doesn't let in any decent input, either thru the mic or Line in ports, it just makes weird sounds.
<geert_> I have to hit space after typing a " before it appears. I changed my kayboard layout to us int. in admin menu, but it didnt help. any hints?
<ikonia_> gnumdk join #ubuntu+1 for fesity
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<pseudoroot> Doba-help_plz:   those instructions are for 6.06
<ygg> ctkroeker,  lol
<Doba-help_plz> well, they also got put in the 6.10 web help
<ygg> ctkroeker,  intel HD?
<Doba-help_plz> i'm looking at it now
<arkanjul> Does Ubuntu (Linux) distinguish between AGP and PCI graphics cards?
<Doba-help_plz> i think my version is 6.11
<pseudoroot> Doba-help_plz:   im just saying thats why its not in your menu, old info
<ctkroeker> yep
<bulmer> ikonia: so in linux if one has 3 different domain name listed in the /etc/resolv.conf it attempts to pad all 3 and only then after exhausting that it will fail? or the timer time out goes first?
<ikonia_> arkanjul sort of
<ctkroeker> It's just braned I guess, by VIA
<ikonia_> bulmer it will fail
<hastour> hi, a quick question: how to execute "ifconfig blah..."  automatically during startup (for mac spoofing)?
<ctkroeker> forgot to mention that
<bulmer> ikonia it will only append once?
<Thib_G> hi, I'm on Edgy Eft, and I can't write onto SD cards ( reading is ok, but not writing... It's not a permission problem, or the lock swith on the SD card... it just hangs )
<steel_lady> ikonia_   [17179839.144000]  mmc0: Got data interrupt even though no data operation was in progress. [17179839.144000]  mmc0: Please report this to <sdhci-devel@list.drzeus.cx>.
<arkanjul> well my xorg file says i have PCI - and device manager says pci as well - but i have an agp card.. do i change those?
<ikonia_> bulmer no time outs so, if you search for box1 - it will search box1.domain.com box1.domin2.com box1.domain3.com - then fail straight away
<Doba-help_plz> so how do i mount a windows volume?
<jart> does anyone know the default stripe size for an autoconfigured raid 5?
<MarcoCeppi> Okay, back. I didn't realize I had the wrong disk in. It still won't boot ubuntu live cd from dvd drive on dvd.
<steel_lady> ikonia_  now it is reporting various error messages
<ikonia_> steel_lady looks like you've got a hardware/support issue
<Doba-help_plz> i just want to access my mp3s and other files
<geert_> fyi this helped: setxkbmap -layout us
<ikonia_> steel_lady report it to the ubuntu bugs team and the mail address mentioned
<Doba-help_plz> this is day 2 on ubuntu
<bulmer> ikonia: ah okay..thanks..
<ikonia_> bulmer no problem, sorry it took time to understand
<steel_lady> ikonia_ i did already but I just got the card and win doesn't read it either
<ikonia_> steel_lady dead card
<Doba-help_plz> so, what's the new instructions for making windows partitions available?
<ikonia_> Doba-help_plz stop asking every 30 sseconds and someone may help
<Doba-help_plz> :-)
<steel_lady> ikonia_ but my PDA reads it normally
<pseudoroot> Doba-help_plz:   search the forum or google for ''mount windows''
<ikonia_> steel_lady thats the card - not the card reader
<ikonia_> steel_lady what file system is on it
<steel_lady> ikonia_ fat32
<ikonia_> steel_lady probably hardware error on your card reader in your pc
<HLM> Doba: I can't help you because the last time I used Windows it was version 1.0
<steel_lady> ikonia_ how can I repair that?
<ikonia_> HLM wow - you're so cool and "l33"
<ikonia_> "l33t"
<ikonia_> steel_lady hardware error - you can't
<ikonia_> steel_lady send it back to the makers
<steel_lady> ikonia_ I get a bunch like this: [17182392.264000]  mmcblk0: error 1 transferring data [17182392.264000]  end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 774104
<ikonia_> steel_lady as I said - probably a hardware error as its not working in windows either
<MarcoCeppi> Need help getting the dvd distro of ubuntu to run on start up. Loads 6.06 live cd - on cd, and dvd is intact.
<steel_lady> ikonia_ I live in canary islands and my laptop arrived from Florida. I can not send my laptop to another continent because of a card reader
<ikonia_> steel_lady then live with it
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi is it starting to boot and failing - or just not starting
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_ not booting at all
* digitalspaghetti is away: Editing video n' stuff
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi do you get the boot menu up for the dvd or will it not even read the cd at boot time
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_ it goes straight to grub, however if i put in 6.06 live cd in it boots
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_ no boot menu
<_Robin_> salve hi@all
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi either the drive is dead for DVD's or the media/burn of the dvd is rubbish
<steel_lady> ikonia_ do you know how this can happen? I was using it till now with other cards and suddenly after I used it once with this card...
<ikonia_> steel_lady no idea, sorry I'm not a hardware engineer
<soundray> steel_lady: I've heard that support for some card readers will improve when feisty comes out
<ikonia_> soundray it doesn't work in windows either
<ikonia_> soundray hence why I'm suggesting its hardware
<MarcoCeppi> iknoia_ i checked the dvd and it's good. Is there a way I could make a floopy to boot it. the pc is old and I don't know if it will reconized dvd's for bootable device.
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi not really
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi why not burn the edgy cd - rather than dvd
<soundray> ikonia_: that's a strong argument of course -- also that it has *stopped* working (steel_lady)
<ikonia_> soundray exactly
<steel_lady> soundray, what was happening before is that when I put it in, sometimes it mounts in ubuntu and sometimes not.
<ikonia_> steel_lady hardware
<soundray> steel_lady: if the reader is faulty, claim an exchange. The manufacturer should bear the shipping costs.
<steel_lady> soundray and in win it was working before but I had system installed normally. right now I don't have drivers so probably that's it
<soundray> steel_lady: alternatively, get a USB card reader
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_ I'm out of cd-r . I copied the alternative cd to a usb drive and tried doing dist-upgrade by mounting the usb drive as a cd and adding it as a repository. But it always botches the upgrade.
<Orfeous> need some help formatting a floppy
<Orfeous> i run this "sudo fdformat /dev/fd0" then i get that the filesystem is readonly
<soundray> Orfeous: mtools makes that easy
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi you're a bit screwed
<steel_lady> soundray, and it was happening before that it was very moody mounting cards in ubuntu. so the last time when I took it out, it was complaining that I didn't unmount it although it was not using it. can I try to refresh/restart it somehow?
<soundray> Orfeous: maybe you have to flick the little switch on the floppy's corner
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_ damn, okay I'll go out and buy more cd-r
<docmur> hello all
<MarcoCeppi> ikonia_ thanks for the time though!
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi sorry
<ikonia_> MarcoCeppi any time
<Orfeous> soundray, its allready done
<docmur> is there a special group for ubuntu development
<soundray> steel_lady: it's hard to tell from a distance. It might even just be dirt in the slot or on the contacts
<steel_lady> soundray, I know that it happens like that sometimes when you take CD out also
<marcko> Hello. I'd like to enable a proxy. Any suggestions?
<soundray> docmur: #ubuntu-devel (can't you search for channels with your IRC client?)
<marcko> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<docmur> well this was the first channel listed in xchat
<ewanpayne> i have a problem. When i start an application, his window isn't on bar. How do i resolve this problem? :
<soundray> docmur: so you thought you'd ask 1000 people for help instead of having a quick look at your client's menu options
<pihus> is there anything else I should do besides modifing the grub's menu file? I still can't get my wifi working
<JelleGrun> hi!
<soundray> ewanpayne: is that one particular application or all of them?
<pihus> I can't even get the LED showing that the wifi card is activated. unless, of course, i reboot from windows
<steel_lady> soundray, now it mounted the card out of the blue
<digitalspaghetti> ok - here is one for you - A professional (i.e. broadcast quality) Video Editing suite for Ubuntu
<ewanpayne> soundray,  all of them. i not see window of all program
<soundray> ewanpayne: right click the bottom panel, select Add to Panel and add the Window List applet
<Daem> Where and what do I need to read to learn how to setup mounting windows shared drives on a network in my ubuntu installation?
<JelleGrun> how can one make a  in ubuntu? is there a Alt+ combination for jsut like in Windows?
<digitalspaghetti> anyone know a package such as that?
<soundray> !cifs | Daem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !smbfs | Daem
<ubotu> daem: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 389 kB, installed size 920 kB
<ewanpayne> soundray,  i LOVE UUUU :*********
<Daem> Thanks
<soundray> Daem: there is a good bit about it on the ubuntuguide
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: cinelerra. You will have to enable the authors' repository.
<JelleGrun> how can one make a  in ubuntu? is there a Alt+ combination for jsut like in Windows?
<soundray> JelleGrun: there is on dapper. The functionality has vanished for me in edgy, though
<digitalspaghetti> soundray: i was looking at that.  what do you mean enable the author's repositiry?
<Prinsessa> Does anyone know if there is Music files for Beep command?
<a_l_e> hello. does anybody know how to redirect the output of faad -i to a file?
<marcko> When will be released the next version of ubuntu?
<a_l_e> ... or generally how to redirect output if | and > don't work!
<soundray> JelleGrun: on dapper, it's Shift-Ctrl-235 I think
<soundray> !feisty | marcko
<ubotu> marcko: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> !repos | digitalspaghetti
<ubotu> digitalspaghetti: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<marcko> o'right. thanks
<florides> hello
<cableroy> hi, i need a program that can watch if a file is created on the file system
<digitalspaghetti> ahh, ok
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: the cinelerra makers maintain their own repository so you can install the software with apt-get
<neo_> hey
<florides> how can i export my contact in a .cvs data with evolution???
<digitalspaghetti> oh, i was only seeing RPM's on their site
<neo_> i have an ircbot php ircbot
<florides> (excuse me for my soooo bad english)
<digitalspaghetti> but i think i found it
<neo_> but ui hava start it with php
<neo_> what is my php path?
<neo_> itgs installed with synaptic
<soundray> florides: I don't think you can. You have to export to vcf format and convert that.
<neo_> i dont know whats my path
<florides> hmm ok
<d64> hello.. trying to install ubuntu server on a supermicro server here, which has intel matrix SATA raid. ubuntu doesn't see the mirror created on the raid controller, so my first guess was that this isn't real software raid.. however, surprisingly, fc6 figured out the mirror properly? is there some driver not included on the ubuntu cd that is needed to have raid functionality?
<florides> but i don't know how to convert a vcf into a cvs.... :/
<Prinsessa> Does anyone know if there is Music files for Beep command?
<steel_lady> ok, can somebody tell me why they didn't implement drag'n'drop function in ubuntu? I think it is one of the things that makes windows magic
<soundray> florides: I believe kontact has that capability (but can't remember for sure)
<pihus> pihus@mercury:~$ lshw |grep 2200
<pihus> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<pihus>                 product: PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<pihus>                 configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 multicast=yes wireless=radio off
<florides> in synaptic?
<pihus> i guess here's the problem. how can i turn wireless radio on?
<florides> ok i get a try
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: What particular drag'n'drop function do you mean?
<florides> thx
<soundray> steel_lady: you just haven't checked properly
<docmur> join #ubuntu-devel
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: At least in KDE one can drag'n'drop a whole lot more things than I know to be drag'n'droppable under Windows.
<soundray> steel_lady: always check your facts before you launch a moaning complaint like that
<digitalspaghetti> hmm, weird.  I am trying to install cinelerra, but it's giving me weird dependancy messages.  It's saying:  Depends: libmjpegtools0 (>=1:1.8.0) but 1.8.0-0.1 is to be installed
<digitalspaghetti> so isn't that a higher version that being installed?
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, for eg. I choos a bunch of mp3s from the window holding control and throw it over the winamp and it plays. I can drop some other file over some program and it is opened in that program. but the worst is this thing that I have to go through the meny in xmms
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: are you sure you've enabled the ubuntu repository, and not the debian one?
<cberlo> Hi folks!  I'm running Ubuntu, so this is a peripheral question, but:  does anyone know how to install .Net under wine on ubuntu?
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: At least under KDE one can drag'n'drop files into XMMS just fine.
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: sorry, I take that question back
<digitalspaghetti> deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/breezy/cinelerra/i686/ ./ is the repository it's telling me for Ubuntu
<ardchoille> Drag and drop works great in xmms in gnome too.
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: which ubuntu version have you got?
<digitalspaghetti> 6.10
<ucordes> what icq and msn clients are there for CLI ?
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, how can I found out if it doesn't work in gnome or what?
<digitalspaghetti> i also get this error for libquicktimehv: Depends: libfaad2-0 (>=2.0.0+cvs20060416) but 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ardchoille> digitalspaghetti: That's a Breezy repo, you shouldn't use it on Edgy
<digitalspaghetti> ahh
<ardchoille> digitalspaghetti: Probably why you're getting errors.
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: look at http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php to set up the correct repo
<digitalspaghetti> AHIC
<soundray> I guess that means "thanks"
<ardchoille> soundray: hehe
<digitalspaghetti> yea, thanks ;)
<digitalspaghetti> AHIC == Ahh, I see
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, does in KDE also exist the right click menu 'enqueue song in xmmc'?
<Daem> soundray: thanks for pointing me in the CIFS direction, already have it working :)
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: Yes, it can have that.
<soundray> Daem: well done
<pseudoroot> steel_lady:   you might want to try "beep media player" - it's like xmms but made for gnome
<soundray> Daem: I could tell from your original question that you wouldn't have much trouble ;)
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: I don't recall if the enqueue function was there automatically, but in case it wasn't it's very easy to do it yourself.
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: I haven't used GNOME all that much but I've got the impression that it tries to be closer to OS X than Windows. KDE, on the other hand, much more resembles Windows in terms of UI, without many of the annoyances and a lot more power, if that's what you prefer. Perhaps you should give Kubuntu a try(install the package kubuntu-desktop).
<leopartux> hi i have tv card (avermedia) which program do you prefer?
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, do you know should I do something from the program to add that option or it doesn't work in gnome?
<soundray> leopartux: DVB or analog?
<leopartux> analog
<soundray> leopartux: I heard that mythtv is good
<soundray> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ardchoille> steel_lady: I use gnome daily, what are you trying to do? I'll try and help.
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: Sorry, my knowledge of GNOME is very limited.
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, I would like to put kubuntu but I am working oon some things and I am very afraid to mess up my system now
<leopartux> can i instal it from add remove programs .
<soundray> leopartux: zapping if you want a quicker solution that is more computer desktop- and less home theater-oriented
<digitalspaghetti> ohh MythTV...when i get time I will get it working.....but not today
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, you said it is easy to add the enqueue option myself. How?
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: skip mythtv, vdr is better IMO ;)
<digitalspaghetti> soundray: i'll check it out - but what I really mean by that sentence is when I get my Nova-T USB DVB-T to work
<soundray> Mainly for DVB though
<digitalspaghetti> but i'm at work, so there is no point in me even starting to go down that route
<steel_lady> ardchoille, I just need to get this function enqueue in xmmc for songs because I am a music addict and it is very annoying if I wanto to add 1 song to the playlist and go to search for it through the menu
<ardchoille> steel_lady: Ok, are you using gnome?
<ikonia_> steel_lady I am sure there is something int he forum
<steel_lady> ardchoille, yes I am
<ardchoille> steel_lady: and you want mp3 files to open in xmms when you double-click them?
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: I meant under KDE. There. it's e.g. right clicking a file -> open with -> other ... and then entering xmms -e as the command(unless there's a menu entry "Enqueue in XMMS" under multimedia.")
<steel_lady> ardchoille, no, I want when I have a playlist then I want to add 3 songs, in win I mark them and right click for an option enqueue in player and it adds to the playlist
<pihus> got it working :) :) :)
<soundray> pihus: you found a way to turn on your wireless device? How?
<pihus> "modprobe acerhk" and "echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled" solved the problem
<soundray> pihus: wow, well done. Too bad that won't work for me
<ikonia_> pihus very interesting. Well done
<pihus> first I discovered that everything besides radio was ok. just useing lshw command
<florides> ok thx, kontact can export as cvs my adressbook
<ardchoille> steel_lady: What I do is put all my mp3 files in one folder, then open xmms, right-click the playlist, choose Add -> Directory, browse to the dir where I put the mp3 files, and click OK and all the mp3's go straight into xmms's playlist.
<soundray> florides: well done, thanks for the feedback
<florides> but why evolution not do it...?
<florides> ....do not do...
<ardchoille> steel_lady: or you can open xmms and drag and drop the files into the playlist, and they play
<soundray> florides: I've wondered that. You might consider filing a wishlist bug.
<soundray> !bugs | florides
<ubotu> florides: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<florides> soundray: ok i would do that but withmy poor english????
<pihus> in various places I have noticed that my laptop is identified as some kind of acer laptop, but it actually is not
<ardchoille> florides: In Evolution, you can save the entire addressbook as vcard. Would that help?
<steel_lady> Hirvinen, but that thing should set the file always open in that player. And for clicking on the file, it will open that file,, not add it on the playlist after others
<soundray> florides: your English was good enough to ask for help here and solve the problem. It's good enough to file a bug report, too! ;)
<pihus> how can I find out what "acer" laptop linux thinks it is? so I could search more help on suspending and hibernating?
<dodi123> hi :-)
<florides> ardchoille: that helped.... but i have now a google adress and they wanted a cvs file to import the adressbook
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: There's a checkbox for "remember this file association" or something like that.
<soundray> ardchoille: that's how florides solved it: export to vcf, import to kontact, export to cvs. Bit contorted.
<florides> soundray: lol ok then ....
<ardchoille> soundray , florides That kinda sucks, yeah.
<florides> yeah sucks... but i got my addresses in google
<steel_lady> ardchoille, I am a music freak! That means that I have hundreds of albums and I am doing parties where I am picking songs from albums and adding to the playlist. I can not put 123235245234 files together in one folder!
<Answer> Does anybody use WEP key index 4 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ardchoille> steel_lady: Ok, sounds like you might be better with a different player that organises more to your needs.
<Supre_Me> hello! I would like to move files from my windows laptop to my ubuntu stationary comp. I have already shared the files on my laptop, how do I move them to my stationary comp? Thanks
<steel_lady> Hirvinen it is not about the file association, that part is doing fine. As I said, I have a lots of albums of various artists and I am composing playlists. In windows it works beautifully but in linux you can't avoid browsing menu if you want songs from various folders in a playlist
<florides> steel_lady: why do you not use exaile? or amarok?
<Hirvinen> steel_lady: If you want a lot of control over your music, I'd suggest a non-dead player project, such as Amarok.
<Firekill> algum br aqui??
<soundray> Supre_Me: are they networked?
<Supre_Me> soundray, yes, they are on the same network. My laptopn on wireless and my stationary with cable connected via a router
<steel_lady> florides, Hirvinen, I am conservative. I just hoped that I could do things in my good old easy ways :-(
<Firekill> i'm a new user of linux, i need help who install programans... plz who can help me - pvt-me
<soundray> Supre_Me: on ubuntu, go to Places-Connect to server, select Windows share and enter your credentials.
<Hirvinen> Firekill: Read the second topic item.
<soundray> Supre_Me: after that, you can use nautilus to transfer files.
<Answer> Supre_Me, you could run openssh server or an ftp server on your laptop and then use winscp to transfer the files from windows
<florides> bah you can create your playlists with your 10 little fingers just by filling an .m3u file
<Answer> !tell Firekill about synaptic
<soundray> Supre_Me: if you're doing this regularly, have a look at unison
<Answer> Does anybody use WEP key index 4 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<frying_fish> anyone around played with grub-gfxboot?
<CharlieSu> if i'm using Edgy Eft right now is there a simple way for me to upgrade to Herd 5 of feisty Fawn?
<soundray> !feisty | CharlieSu
<ubotu> CharlieSu: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Supre_Me> soundray, ok, thanks for the fast reply. Do I need to have my computers on a static IP?
<Answer> CharlieSu, you might need to ask in ubuntu-edgy
<steel_lady> florides, Hirvinen, I am installing Amarok to see how it works
<soundray> CharlieSu: it's too early, unless you want to help with development.
<CharlieSu> k
<florides> steel_lady: it works fien ;)
<soundray> Supre_Me: no, as long as they have IPs and you can ping both ways, it doesn't matter how they have been assigned.
<florides> fine
<steel_lady> florides, I hope it is not big and ugly. I want ordered compact small players
* soundray laughs at steel_lady
<cinex> hi; I have an iptables script that I would like to have replace the standard one. where do I put it ?
<cinex> so that it runs at boto
<cinex> boot
<florides> then when you have a huge list of music you need a player wich library is loaded on an MySQL database
<soundray> steel_lady: amarok=big and comfortable. m3u playlists = small and clean
<florides> but you can do as i do you create m3u playlists with m3u playlist in it ;)
* soundray off to make dinner (fresh, delicious and nourishing). See you all later
<cinex> does it even come w ith a default script ?
<frying_fish> anyone able to help trouble shoot a gfxboot-grub issue?
<steel_lady> soundray it is huge! I need something small in the corner of my screen where I can throw my eye while I am working. they don't have some option like 'make it compact'?
<florides> exaile had some steel_lady
<florides> but you must compile it??? (i don't know for sure maybe it's in the repository)
<CharlieSu> how do you get to Fawn from Edgy Eft?  I've got Eft installed and want to know if there is an easy way to upgrade
<steel_lady> florides, I will try exile also. I hated different 'multimedia centers' in win because they are huge. can you recommend some ripping program that rips to variable bitrate mp3s?
<florides> hmm soundjuicer?
<florides> lol
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - I'm going to upgrade my Dapper box's video card from a (don't laugh please) ATi Rage 3D Pro to a (don't laugh please) ATi 9600 Pro AIW. I'd like a sanity check on the procedure: 0. Backup xorg.conf. 1. Install Envy. 2. Down the box and swap the cards. 3. Boot and run Envy. 4. Start X and the GDM. (Hope not to go to 5. Realize it's all failed and try to sort it out.) ... Am I missing something here that'll cause me trou
<Nutubuntu> ble? I'm new to this...
<Nutubuntu> ... and too wordy ... sorry :(
<diasdelfenix> somebody use jaws, i need help
<marshall> hey guys
<florides> steel_lady: you can create different profile with ubuntu to rip to different quality
<digitalspaghetti> I'm trying to do someting that requires root access, and i get permission denied when i try to do it sudo
<Skrot> Can I make scp not overwrite existing files?
<digitalspaghetti> how do i log in as root, as it won't let me from the login screen
<afflux> my gnome-terminal crashes when opening a new tab :(
<marshall> i keep getting this thing in gimp that says i cant use brightness-contrast on indexed layers, does anybody know how i make the layer non-indexed or at least so i can brightness-contrast it?
<digitalspaghetti> i'm trying to do echo "0x7ffffff" > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<florides> steel_lady: gnome-audio-profiles-properties
<squalooo> hy...
<dhorn> Hey, maybe I'm a little slow, but in Beryl, when I double-click on the title bar of an app, it rolls up, I want to maximize/minimize the app, is that possible? (no one is active in #ubuntu-effects)
<ming2k> BenC: Any chance of releasing kernel linux-headers-2.6.20 with http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml (DSDT in intrd patch) before official fesity release?
<afflux> dhorn: first: beryl isn't supported in ubuntu.
<afflux> dhorn: second: yes it is possible. search in the beryl-manager options
<schwuk> Does anyone know what the next LTS release will be?
<Nutubuntu> marshall - I'm not sure about this, but it seems as if the "indexed layers" message might mean that one or more of the layers isn't in RGB mode.
<marshall> ok, thanks Nutubuntu
<squalooo> hy boys.. i logging in ubuntu like user account that i create when installed!! now how can connect like root?
<afflux> squalooo: you can run commands as root using the sudo command
<afflux> squalooo: logging in as root is never needed and should never be done.
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<bunneh> squalooo, do: sudo passwd root
<ant1> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<BenC> ming2k: If the patch applies to 2.6.20, sure
<squalooo> afflux, what is the command ?
<BenC> ming2k: I yanked it because so much of the code around it changed
<afflux> squalooo: sudo
<afflux> squalooo: as "Super-UserDO"
<afflux> squalooo: just prefix sudo to any command you want to run as root.
<Orfeous> still got problems while formatting a floppy disk
<Orfeous> anton@anton:/dev$ sudo mformat a:
<Orfeous> mformat: Can't open /dev/fd0: Read-only file system
<ming2k> k... well i it appilied to kernel src package cleanly :)
<squalooo> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<squalooo> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<squalooo>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<Nutubuntu> Orfeous - This is probably a silly question but is the diskette write-protected?
<squalooo> afflux, why?
<ming2k> BenC: i would prefer to use Ubuntu package rather than roll my own... so would be cool if it can be added
<Orfeous> Nutubuntu, no, it isnt
<afflux> squalooo: did you read me? you won't login as root.
<afflux> squalooo: you can run any command as root by using:    sudo <command>
<squalooo> i can't login as root?
<Keneo> hello, I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate cd on a old pc over here, but I get an error that no ethernet card can be found, and I might need addition modules to find it (there is one in it, and working) What do I do now?
<florides> sure you can login as root with sudo su
<cosmodad> squalooo: you can, but shouldn't
<MarcoCeppi> Okay, I'm back. I got a cd-r and burned the cd version of Ubuntu 6.10 Now it goes to the boot menu, and opens the loader for the live cd. after "loading" it goes to a blank screen with blinking carret. I can't type, nothing.
<florides> but you don't need to do that with sudo
<afflux> squalooo: you will never need it.
<BenC> ming2k: it seems to apply cleanly, so expect it in the next kernel upload
<SilentDis> afflux, if people INSIST on having a root prompt, I always let them know there's better ways, then tell them about the switch in sudo, and of course advise them that they'll probably ruin their system ;)
<ming2k> BenC: \o/ Thanks!
<SCanzt1> in the terminal, how do i navigate to files?
<RxDx> whats the diff to set chmod +x file them ./file or just sh file?
<florides> afflux: sure he can need that when he have a huge amount of command to run as root
<Pici> SCanzt1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cosmodad> SCanzt1: you can navigate through directories using cd
<squalooo> afflux, but if i create another account called "afflux", you're logged, you can connected as root?
<SilentDis> SCanzt1, ls lists, cd changes directory, pwd shows your current path,
<afflux> squalooo: no. the user has to be in certain groups for this.
<squalooo> afflux,  i don't understand :P
<afflux> SilentDis: yes, think i should tell him ;)
<andcor> How do you get ALSA working in mythfrontend
<cosmodad> RxDx: you need +x every time you want to run an executable. You can use ./file if the script interpreter isn't noteed at the top of file, otherwise you need <interpreter> file, like sh file
<SilentDis> afflux, squalooo I do hate to butt in, but what exactly are you looking to accomplish?  what is the end result you want?
<Pici> !sudo | squalooo
<ubotu> squalooo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<afflux> squalooo: users in linux are in "groups", which will allow them to access different parts of the system.
<andcor> while beeing able to use the mixer
<NET||abuse> hi all,, does anyone know how i can get a wpa password out of my gnome-keyring-manager ?
<RxDx> cosmodad, ahh, thanks dude
<NET||abuse> il have it on my laptop here,, and i havn't managed to remember what it is to allow another laptop onto the network>..
<RxDx> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<RxDx> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<cosmodad> RxDx: sorry: "You can use ./file if the script interpreter *IS* noted at..."
<squalooo> ok ok
<afflux> squalooo: i'm not sure which group this was, but I think they need to be in the group "admin" to have access to sudo.
<MarcoCeppi> I am unable to boot the Ubuntu Edgy live CD. It loads the boot menu, and when I attempt to launch livecd it goes to the load screen, then a few min later comes to a screen with a flashing carret "_" but i can't input any text.
<Keneo> hello, I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate cd on a old pc over here, but I get an error that no ethernet card can be found, and I might need addition modules to find it (there is one in it, and working) What do I do now?
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, what are the specs on the machine you're trying to run it on?  memory, processor, etc?
<Tr4sK> Hi all
<NET||abuse> So anyone have a clue, can I retrieve the wifi password for my network from gnome-keyring-manager ??
<afflux> florides: I would create a file and run sudo bash file. Or: hasn't there been a possibility to run all commands given with stdin?
<MarcoCeppi> SilentDis: I've installed 6.06 previously on it, but the specs are 386mb ram, Pentium III processor on board grapchis and sound
<squalooo> afflux,  but i when installed ubuntu, i create account "enzo", it is the main account?
<afflux> florides: in that case we could run echo "<lots of commands>" | sudo --whatever
<pihus> it needs the "echo 1 > /proc/drivers/apacerhk/wirelessled" command everytime I start my computer.
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, hmm... i've got an Edgy machine running w/ 384mb myself...  but I THINK I ended up using the alt-install cd, just for my own sanity hehe
<pihus> where should I put this command so that it would be automatically done everytime i boot?
<afflux> squalooo: yes. and he is in every admin group.
<andcor> How do you get ALSA working in mythfrontend
<eegore> could anyone assist me in getting the mlayer pluging to work with kUBUNTU EDGY?
<unop> echo "<lots of commands>" | sudo --whatever  - would NOT be advisable
<Leo`> hello
<Leo`> i have a problem
<Leo`> i downloaded the ubuntu 6.10 iso
<MarcoCeppi> SilentDis: Does the alt cd have a live cd enviornment also? or rather, is there instructions for installing from alt cd?
<pihus> then what would?
<andcor> pihus: it is a bit of a hack, but you can put it in /etc/init.d/rc.d
<ming2k> pihus: you can add it to /etc/rc.local
<SilentDis> !enter | Leo`
<eegore> The only references I can find relate to the use of utomatix
<florides> bah afflux you can login as root... it's not a prob when you don't stay as root
<ubotu> Leo`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<squalooo> but it's only admin/root?
<goomie> when i install the package build-essential that installs a c++ compiler correct??
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, no it's not a live cd environment, all text-based... but I have to say it's the easiest text mode install i've ever seen, and you end up with the exact same package list as with the livecd
<pihus> which would be better then? rc.d or rc.local?
<gordonjcp> Leo`: and you think that downloading the 6.10 iso is a problem?  Muahahahaha, your problems are only just beginning! Hahahahaha! </evil>
<r3factored> why is that ive compiled an app from source and used checkinstall, reinstalled the package with dpkg and still it doesnt show up when i do dpkg -l ?
<ming2k> pihus: for what you asking... rc.local
<unop> pihus,  is this a system command you want to run? or one for you?
<andcor> pihus: sorry, I meant rc.local
<afflux> florides: I think most users, especially those who are from windows would use this to start/use anything from root.
<pihus> tnx :)
<Leo`> i burned the iso (3 times) but when the sistem starts..it jams and does nothing..what's wrong ?
<MarcoCeppi> SilentDis: Okay cool. any documentation you know off hand? Or should I just go search the wiki?
<SilentDis> !alternate | MarcoCeppi
<ubotu> MarcoCeppi: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ben> hey, does anyone know which performs better, XGLX or AIGLX
<andcor> pihus: but it would be better to make an init-script and put it in /etc/init.d/
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, well... that wasn't very helpful lol.  let me poke around a bit :)
<florides> yes it's right... i did the same until i understood the principle of linux
<florides> :)
<MarcoCeppi> SilentDis: haha, okay thanks!
<squalooo> afflux, it's true?
<afflux> squalooo: don't understand the question.
<andcor> Anyone knows how to make ALSE work in mythtv ?
<gordonjcp> Leo`: at what point does it stop?
<Keneo> hello, I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate cd on a old pc over here, but I get an error that no ethernet card can be found, and I might need addition modules to find it (there is one in it, and working) I'm stuck now...
<pihus> well i know a lot about scripting :p
<gordonjcp> Keneo: what's the ethernet card?
<afflux> squalooo: I can't answer your question if i don't understand it.
<Leo`> after i click install
<andcor> Leo`: you have to put all of the question in one message if we are to be able to read it
<Nutubuntu> I'm upgrading my Dapper box's video card from a (don't laugh please) ATi Rage 3D Pro to a (don't laugh please) ATi 9600 Pro AIW. Does this procedure make sense? Backup xorg.conf. - Install Envy. - Down the box and swap the cards. - Boot and run Envy. - Start X and the GDM. - What have I left out? (Besides "Go buy Nvidia card"?)
<Keneo> gordonjcp, it's a 3com etherlink ii
<Leo`> i did :)
<steel_lady> florides, wait, I was away and I missed your messages, be back later
<squalooo> the account that i create when i installed ubuntu it's the once user which has the privileges of sudo?
<florides> steel_lady: hmm wich messages??? LOL
<andcor> squalooo: yes, until you put anyone else in the admin group
<unop> squalooo,  you mean _only_ user?
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, the basics are: insert the alt-cd, reboot.  then the text-mode install will start, it doesn't have a 'user environment', but rather just pushes you right into installing the system.  partitioning drives, etc.
<gordonjcp> Keneo: hm, that should be pretty much standard
<Keneo> :(
<gordonjcp> Keneo: I'd be surprised if it wasn't supported - it should be a 3c509, shouldn't it?
<afflux> squalooo: yes. but if you create new users you can give them the rights, if you wan to.
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, it's very similar to the install for straight debian or redhat or the like... if you've ever used those.
<Keneo> gordonjcp, yep
<Keneo> ow
<Keneo> now
<zyth> How do I uninstall the gnome desktop if I've installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<Keneo> 3c503
<Keneo> gordonjcp, it's a 3c503
<SilentDis> zyth, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jlgaddis> Yeah, 3c509 was the EtherLink III.
<Leo`> hello...someone ?
<jlgaddis> Baddest 10 Mbit/s cards on the market.  =)
<MarcoCeppi> SilentDis: ah okya, I'm pretty savy with dos, and I  have used straight debian before. Thanks for your help!
<andcor> SilentDis: he wanted to uninstall
<tschulze> zyth: sudo apittude remove ubuntu-desktop
<andcor> Leo`: you haven't asked a question
<tschulze> aptitude, sorry.
<Keneo> whel, that nw card isn't getting faster then 1MB/s anyway
<SilentDis> Leo`, what problem are you having?
<SilentDis> andcor, doh, stupid dyslexia :P
<zyth> tschulze: that only removes the one ubuntu-desktop package, not ALL of gnome
<andcor> SilentDis: heh
<Keneo> so, what do I do?
<Keneo> try again? :p
<squalooo> andcor, unop, afflux thanks :)
<Leo`> when the live cd loads...the sistem jams... whi ?
<andcor> anybody knows howto use the mod_auth_pam for apache2
<SilentDis> MarcoCeppi, while the various DOSen have some similarities to *nix... don't mistake it for 'the same' at all.  multi-threaded multi-user OSes are a LOT different than single-user single-operation ones such as DOS :)
<afflux> squalooo: no problem.
<andcor> Leo`: any error messages ?
<andcor> squalooo: np
<tschulze> zyth: you are right...
<squalooo> afflux another question! can i installed di wifi ?
<SilentDis> Leo`, by "jams" what do you mean?  it locks up during the liveCD load?  how far do you get?  did you see any error messages?
<andcor> squalooo: try entering iwconfig in a terminal
<Leo`> no afflux.. nothing,,,
<Leo`> when i click install...somethines even after the desktop loads
<squalooo> lo        no wireless extensions.
<squalooo> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<squalooo> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<squalooo> eth0      radio off  ESSID:off/any
<squalooo>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<squalooo>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0
<squalooo>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<squalooo>           Power Management:off
<squalooo>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<squalooo>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<squalooo>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<florides> arf non squalooo
<andcor> squalooo: then you have allready installed it
<SilentDis> !pastebin | squalooo
<ubotu> squalooo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andcor> Leo`: try ctrl+alt+F6
<hexidigital> andcor:  did you try your question about apache in #apache?
<andcor> there should be som error message
<squalooo> andcor i don't have installed the wireless :\
<andcor> hexidigital: no, thanks
<gordonjcp> Keneo: ah, so it is
<Leo`> ok andcor..i will try
<andcor> squalooo: yes, the device is installed as eth0. you can then enable it by using the iwconfig command
<Leo`> thanx
<andcor> squalooo: iwconfig eth0 essid ESSID enc ENCRYPTION
<Nutubuntu> I'm upgrading my Dapper box's video card from a (don't laugh please) ATi Rage 3D Pro to a (don't laugh please) ATi 9600 Pro AIW. Does this procedure make sense? Backup xorg.conf. - Install Envy. - Down the box and swap the cards. - Boot and run Envy. - Start X and the GDM. - What have I left out? (Besides "Go buy Nvidia card"?)
<andcor> squalooo: replace the ESSID and ECNCRYPTION with the data from your network
<JuJuBoSc> #ubuntu-fr
<squalooo> andcor i have the router, how can connected to it?
<andcor> squalooo: you have to know the essid and ecryption type
<afflux> this should go to andcor, shouldn't it, Leo`? ;)
<gilligan_> Nutubuntu, "Envy" ?
<andcor> afflux: yes it should i think, I have responded
<unop> Nutubuntu,  i'd move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak, shutdown, swap card, boot up and reconfigure/recreate xorg.conf
<davidwinter> hi all. Is there a way I can get Ubuntu to redetect the network hardware on my laptop so it shows up in Network Configuration?
<squalooo> ancor essid i know!
<roxxy> anyone know how to set up matrox dual head vga card?
<andcor> squalooo: not the encryption
<Nutubuntu> gilligan_ - Envy's a python script that d/ls the Nvidia or ATi driver and -- if you want -- reconfigures xorg.conf
<Nutubuntu> unop - it's the reconfigure xorg.conf I'm worried about
<unop> Nutubuntu,  what you worried about?
<squalooo> what is the encryption? the password? wep/wap?
<andcor> yes
<squalooo> yes i know!
<gilligan_> Nutubuntu, you probably don't really have to change anything besides one line.. the Driver line
<unop> lol
<Nutubuntu> unop - just that I haven't dug into xorg.conf -- I'm kind of new to linux & ubuntu -- if it's as easy as it sounds I should be okay : )
<gilligan_> Nutubuntu, and actually perhaps even that does not have to be changed
<ikonia_> I'm having problems with ubuntu's apache + php5 package combination. php files are being asked to "download" instead of served up. The php5.load file shows the php5 to load if it exists, it does exist, but I'm not %100 its being loaded. The AddType php etc is setup and working fine.
<andcor> squalooo: then try reading what the "man iwconfig" tells you
<ikonia_> is there a way to query the apache modules currently loaded
<gilligan_> Nutubuntu, as both cards are ati cards.. maybe both use the "ati" driver
<Nutubuntu> gilligan_ - thanks - I guess I'm just looking for obvious (to other eyes) things I'd left out ...
<sonsnix> when compiling and linking a my own program, i can double click and it runs perfectly. after uploading and download the file again, i can't double click the file anymore, only execute it in the console after changing the permissions
<gilligan_> Nutubuntu, you should be fine :)
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... "cover me, I'm going in"
<ikonia_> sonsnix uploading/downloading changes the permissions to the mask of the user downloading
* Nutubuntu squinches his eyes shut, holds his nose, and jumps into the water ...
<suppaman> hi
<boardman> exit
<SanketMedhi> hello, i just upgraded my Fesity installation, and now GDM won't start. I get an error saying "could not open default font 'fixed'". Any idea?
<ikonia_> SanketMedhi /join #ubuntu+1 for festiy support
<charl_ie> !hi | suppaman
<SanketMedhi> ikonia_: ok tx
<ubotu> suppaman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia_> SanketMedhi that font message is a red herring
<sonsnix> ikonia_: ok, thanks, but after changing the permissions, i still can not execute it by double-clicking
<suppaman> hi, I've got a friend with a problem
<ikonia_> sonsnix what happens when you do - why type of program is it
<ikonia_> <suppaman> hi, I've got a friend with a problem
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> suppaman just ask the question
<suppaman> he is installing ubuntu on a macintel, grub fails installation so I'd like to tell him to install lilo
<sonsnix> ikonia_: i tried 777 755... it's binary, created with gcc. a message box says: "no suitable application found" or something
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<ikonia_> sonsnix is it launched from a shell like a "hello world" type app
<suppaman> but I'm not able to determine what partition has allocated for root
<suppaman> he's on the phone actually
<ikonia_> suppaman just tell him to install grub
<davidwinter> is there a way I can re-run network card detection?
<suppaman> ikonia_ it fails
<ikonia_> suppaman at this level you should not be trying to tell him stuff you don't understand
<sonsnix> ikonia_: no, it uses wxwidgets, and that uses gtk i think
<ikonia_> suppaman it fails if you install it manually
<suppaman> ikonia_ why do you think I don't understand these things ?
<ikonia_> sonsnix so what are you expecting to happen - a gtk box to open or something ?
<ikonia_> suppaman because you can't work out what his root partition is
<suppaman> ikonia_: suprise me, how'd you do it ?
<ikonia_> suppaman do what ?
<sonsnix> http://cptracer.googlecode.com/files/wxCPTracer-Rev-8 <- check this download, executing from console should work, double-clicking doesnt work
<ikonia_> install grub ?
<suppaman> see the partition table
<ikonia_> suppaman fdisk -l $device
<suppaman> nice how you tell that to a person who doesn't know what device is he using ?
<sonsnix> ikonia_: a gtk frame should open, with a menu and stuff
<suppaman> ikonia I tried to have grep it by dmesg but without success
<ikonia_> suppaman well you work it out if its an ide or a scsi or sata disk, and how many disks he has
<ikonia_> sonsnix that link doesn't work
<ikonia_> sonsnix sorry
<suppaman> macintels are sata so I think (never had sata) it'd be sd*
<ikonia_> suppaman there you go then
<suppaman> I made him grep sda and he was scared of the output
<ikonia_> suppaman doesn't sound like you'd understand it anyway
<sonsnix> it doesnt?
<suppaman> I don't think so
* ikonia_ hates people trying to belittle there friend to make themselves sound "leet"
<ikonia_> suppaman then get on with fixing it then
<aetherspoon> can anyone spare a moment to help me try to figure out what is going on with my very static-filled sound (or point me to where I could find some help)?  I'm running a build of Feisty, and I know it was working fine under Dapper.  Warning, I'm a bit of a newbie.
<ikonia_> suppaman if he got output from greping for sd - then you know it returned a value - which means there is a disk called sd$
<ikonia_> suppaman a man of your skills should be able to work that out
<suppaman> wow, ironic
<andcor> aetherspoon: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia_> aetherspoon join #ubuntu+1 for fesity support
<aetherspoon> thanks.
<sonsnix> ikonia_: does this one work? http://code.google.com/p/cptracer/downloads/list
<suppaman> I just came here to see if someone had already worked it on a macintel
<ikonia_> suppaman worked what ?
<ikonia_> sonsnix yes but when I click on your app it doesn'twork
<leitao_> in which package I find "glibconfig.h"?
<ikonia_> leitao_ glibc
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> glib
<suppaman> an ubuntu on macintel, as hw is pretty standard I just wanted to know what device hd is
<leitao_> ikonia_: thx
<ikonia_> suppaman well you can work it out
<sonsnix> ikonia_: ok, thanks for your help, i'll first try to get that going ;)
<ikonia_> sonsnix sorry about that
<suppaman> I can
<suppaman> thanks for pointing that out
<ikonia_> suppaman you can now that you've been told the answer
<ikonia_> lets see...got 1 disk and its sata..........
<funpop> is there a more advanced theme manager available somewhere ?
<ikonia_> !beryl >funpop
<funpop> that actually lets me delete crap themes i donwloaded somewhere ?
<faizoro> Perhaps someone has a suggestion for me.  I want to provide feedback re: herd4.  Trouble is- attempting to do this via the hardware db submit dialogue in the boot CD yeilds what appears to be a broken result: I answer all the questions, provide comments, submit it and it is received right?  What perplexes me is that when I go into the same menu/Hardware DB thing- it takes me to a page that reports basically that it couldn't find any u
<faizoro> Anyway- my question is this: there are several hardware reports I would like to make concerning irregularities and failures- but I am not sure the mechanism provided does the job in my case.  On the other hand, maybe it works and it just doesn't report back to me correctly and Ubuntu got all the info it asked for.
<faizoro> So what is the best venue to get my info to the right person.  I feel like my feedback would be helpful to a developer- but I am not sure what channel to take.  Do I then just submit a series of distinct bugs to the bug board (I checked, and not one of my bugs has been reported so far) or should I describe my experience succinctly in a single place- and put it or send it somewhere, since that seems to be the intended result of the Har
<olimpico> How do i run a *.sh on Ubuntu, I tried ./* and didn't work
<ikonia_> faizoro super spam flood - thanks for that
<funpop> ikonia ?
<suppaman> olimpico: is that executable ?
<ikonia_> funpop what ?
<olimpico> of course
<funpop> what you wanted to tell me about beryl ?
<ikonia_> funpop yes - I sent you a link
<faizoro> no spam here- I hate spam.
<andcor> squalooo: seems like we aren't able to make private messages
<ikonia_> faizoro you just flooded the channel
<funpop> i got it allready installed
<ikonia_> funpop then emerald is the theme manager for you
<funpop> but i wanna get lost of not needed metacity gtk themes
<funpop> it doesnt let me uninstall themes too
<suppaman> olimpico: be sure it's a shell script
<ikonia_> suppaman again you show your skill
<olimpico> suppaman: I get a weird error: HARDWARE PLATFORM UNDIFNED, execution aborted.
<ikonia_> olimpico you can't do ./*.sh
<ikonia_> olimpico you need to name the script
<olimpico> ikonia: I did
<faizoro> I love Feisty so much I am just begging for an opportunity to contribute to bug-shooting somehow on my platform (accer 9300-5317)
<ikonia_> other wise it will loop theough the scripts
<suppaman> ikonia_ that's why I answered to him
<rage________> how do i list my harddrives in CL
<ikonia_> olimpico put the script in the pastebin
<funpop> i mean isnt there a better theme manager for the metacity/gtk themes ?
<abhi> can anyone tell me how to create a guest account without hard drive access?
<olimpico> ikonia: on Gentoo it runs!!! Is the original driver from Samsung Printer
<ikonia_> abhi you can't
<funpop> or is there a folder where i just can delete them ?
<abhi> ikonia_:why
<Milardovich> http://www.eco22.com/ranking/index.php?id=492
<olimpico> is there a command to run a script?
<suppaman> olimpico: file filename
<olimpico> there was a command
<ikonia_> abhi because users are stored the the disks
<fowler> Hi, what version of GCC is in Feisty?
<ikonia_> olimpico ./$script or sh $script
<faizoro> Nobody has a sug for me?  I just really want to have coffee with a developer for an hour or so.  I'll pay the airfair (assuming ubuntu developers aren't in Nashville TN)
<suppaman> ikonia_ from my high skillness I can say he was using * to avoid writing the filename but only on irc
<ikonia_> fowler join #ubuntu+1 for fesity
<fowler> Roger that; thanks
<ikonia_> faizoro what are you talking about
<ikonia_> suppaman fair enough
<leitao_> ikonia_: I think I have installed all the glibc packages, But i can't find that header.
<ikonia_> I don't see why he won't type the file name
<ikonia_> leitao_ its glib
<olimpico> ikonia: neither works
<ikonia_> leitao_ not glibc
<ikonia_> olimpico whats the error
<leitao_> ikonia_: I have installed it too
<funpop> pff
<ikonia_> leitao_ glib-includes or something like that
<Helmi> hmm guys how can i connect to my windows shares on other machines? is there any easy how-to around?
<ikonia_> leitao_ search for glib package name
<faizoro> The spam flood people said I layed on you- did the actual text I wrote come accross or did it like say "spam" or something?
<ikonia_> faizoro no it flooded the screen so we couldn't read it
<olimpico> Error: HARDWARE PLATFORM UNDIFNED, execution aborted.
<faizoro> crud.  :(
<ikonia_> olimpico put the script in the pastebin
<ikonia_> olimpico or type file $script against the script name
<Leo`> nothing...even the cursor is stuck :(
<olimpico> ikonia: it's the orginial linux driver from Samsung: http://support.samsung.de/fileview.aspx?modelcode=ML-1510&fileid=303014&fileType=DR
<ikonia_> olimpico please run file against it
<ikonia_> a driver is not a script
<olimpico> I have installed it several times in several distros, never had a problem. Just now with ubuntu it doesnt start
<ikonia_> olimpico it sounds like its runnign the script but can't match your hardware
<faizoro> Perhaps someone has a suggestion for me.  I want to provide feedback re: herd4.  Trouble is- attempting to do this via the hardware db submit dialogue in the boot CD yeilds what appears to be a broken result: I
<florides> see ya all
<faizoro> answer all the questions, provide comments, submit it and it is received right?  What perplexes me is that when I go into the same menu/Hardware DB thing- it takes me to a page that reports basically that it couldn't find any useful info on
<faizoro> my laptop (that's the first thing it says), then below that it says basically "therefor, we are assuming this is a desktop system".  The wording it's self is perplexing- as if it knows I am on a laptop- though that wasn't one of the questions I answered- and then it rejects the idea that I am on a laptop.
<faizoro> Anyway- my question is this: there are several hardware reports I would like to make concerning irregularities and failures- but I am not sure the mechanism provided does the job in my case.  On the other
<faizoro> hand, maybe it works and it just doesn't report back to me correctly and Ubuntu got all the info it asked for.
<ikonia_>  use launchpad
<faizoro> So what is the best venue to get my info to the right person.  I feel like my feedback would be helpful to a developer- but I am not sure what channel to take.  Do I then just submit a series of distinct bugs to the bug board (I checked, and not one of my bugs has been reported so far)
<faizoro> or should I describe my experience succinctly in a single place- and put it or send it somewhere, since that seems to be the intended result of the Hardware DB submission interview?
<Leo`> can i install ubuntu from text mode ?
<ikonia_>  use launchpad
<ikonia_> Leo` use the alternate cd
<gilligan_> Leo`, with the alternative install cd, yes
<andcor> Leo`: use the alternate cd
<Leo`> ok
<Leo`> thanx
<gilligan_> there you go.. 3 times..can't be wrong :)
<DBFT> how do i open a multi part rar file?
<Leo`> where can i get it ?
<ikonia_> Leo` jesus dude = ubuntu.com
<andcor> same place you downloaded the other cd
<posingaspopular> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ikonia_> Leo` use your head a bit
<Leo`> ok
<Leo`> thanx
<Leo`> i'm a fedora guy ;))
<ikonia_> Leo` so do fedora guys not use google
<ikonia_> I know I do
<ikonia_> and I use fedora
<gilligan_> Leo`, i heard rumors fedora ppl use their head as well
<Shucknet> holy schneiks there are a lot of users in here!
<suppaman> bye
<DBFT> thanks posingaspopular :)
<matthew1429> ive had my computer on for 3 mins and have had 6 connection attempts through ports 49061, 45605, 38838, 57077, 57078, and 38838
<matthew1429> should I be worried?
<Shucknet> Any e-mail server experts in here?  I have a few questions regarding best practices while I'm upgrading to a new server
<cosmodad> matthew1429: absolutely not, as long as you don't use your name as password
<matthew1429> okay
<FunnyLookinHat> If I have a package that I removed but for some reason apt-get still thinks it's there, what command do I run to fix my package index for apt?  isn't it like apt-get --fix-something      ?
<matthew1429> no, my pass is incredity strong
<matthew1429> thx cosmodad
<Shucknet> My old server is running something like Suse 6.0 with sendmail - all users have mbox format mail
<cosmodad> matthew1429: we're being intrusion attempted dozens of a times pe day
<ridoo> hey there -- got a prob with a new installation of postgresql 8.1
<olimpico> ikonia: I can't believe that, I installed in the same laptop, but with gentoo the same driver. Obviously that's not the driver I'm trying to run, but a script that installs the driver.
<Shucknet> I'd like to convert to Maildir, but wondering which is the best MTA and POP3/IMAP daemons to use - I have about 40 users
<Norf-ubu> since yesterday i get a window with "internal error, failed to initialize HAL" - help wanted to track it down - ubuntu edgy
<matthew1429> cosmodad: i guess I'm used to being worried about such things because of my relative freshness in freedom from windows
<Shucknet> New server is running Ubuntu 6.06
<cosmodad> matthew1429: you used to have the same worrying feelings when I started my linux admin job
<cosmodad> matthew1429: I, not you
<Shucknet> can Courier POP and IMAP support both maildir and mbox?
<ikonia_> olimpico yes - but the driver may not support the kernel/hardware version ubuntu runs
<ikonia_> hence why I KEEP asking you to put the script in the pastebin
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<cosmodad> matthew1429: if you're afraid of the traffic use something like fail2ban
<olimpico> ikonia: On Gentoo I had much newer software and the same hardware
<cosmodad> matthew1429: script kiddies try to do a lot of mischief on the ssh port
<derblubber> on my geforce 4 the TV out is always only grey without colours. how can i fix that? running ubuntu edgy
<kelsin> derblubber: this with an svideo cable?
<gordonjcp> cosmodad: that's why I forward ssh to port 22 on my shell server from an "odd" port
<Shucknet> anyone have a recommendation for email?  Migrating from sendmail/mbox with 40 users
<itodd> when booting the latest amd64 kernel, instead of the normal splash screen, i see what looks like a screen calibration screen. anyone know what this means?
<derblubber> yes
<kelsin> derblubber: sometimes it's a problem with your cable or your svideo-rca converter if you'r using one, and nothing to do with software, we ran into that on gentoo for a mythtv box
<kelsin> derblubber: I found some stuff about it by just googling
<derblubber> yea im playing with mythtv too at the moment
<derblubber> ok
<kelsin> derblubber: http://www.chinastillcool.co.uk/solutions/SVIDSCART/adapterfix.html that's where I found some info, past that just google, but it could have nothing to do with ubuntu depending on the hardware you're using
<derblubber> ah well im just using a svideo cable, no connector or anything, straight to my tvs s-video in
<hjmills> is anybody else having problems with evolution-data-server?
<kelsin> derblubber: it possibly can be the tv's svideo in not supporting the right stuff too, good luck
<sanzky> hi everyone, I have just upgraded an old ubuntu (5.10) to 6.06 but now my system is bronken, it says -that /dev/hda1 doesnt exists
<hjmills> sanzky, is that your main hard drive?
<khally> hey
<khally> my load avg is reading this "load average: 30.97, 29.06, 24.60"
<khally> wow
<khally> but top says nothing is eating up cpu
<khally> wtf!
<sandrinux> hi all
<sanzky> hjmills, yes, / is there
<hjmills> sanzky, what do you want - that version of linux to work or a new one put on using your old home?
<kmu> is there a way to specify on the command line which workspace you want a program to belong to?
<sanzky> i would prefer to keep the one i have
<hjmills> kmu, run it when switched to that workspace or look into devilspie
<hjmills> sanzky, hm- i would imagine you should start looking at how to redo the autodetection or check the upgrade hasnt got your optical drives and hard drives confused (so /dev/hda1 is not /dev/hdb1)
<eRazo1> Hi everyone here
<goomie> Does build-essential include a c++ compiler ?
<eRazo1> I am an Ubutnu beginner
<sanzky> the system drops me to a bult in console, but there is practically nothing at /dev
<Shucknet> if I am changing the hostname of my machine, do I need to put hostname.hostdomain.com in both the /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files or can I just put the hostname (without the domain) in the /etc/hostname file?
<asdf25> goomie: yes
<eRazo1> I have a dual boot system, one OS is XP and the other is Ubuntu
<sandrinux> Is there a way to boot with only console (no X session) in Edgy 6.10 please?
<eRazo1> Anyone listening to me?
<posingaspopular> eRazo1: yes
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kmu> hjmills: i have a program that starts at boot and creates a gui that i don't want to see. i know that right clicking on its button on the task bar and selecting "move to workspace right" is making the call that i need. if i just knew what that was???
<rem_> sandrinux -> press "ALT" "F1" ..
<eRazo1> posingaspopular: Ok thanks
<kmu> hjmills: correction, it starts at log on
<eRazo1> When I reinstalled my XP the grub was removed from my system
<rem_> "ALT" "F7" gets u back to X ..
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> eRazo1get back to live cd
<posingaspopular> you installed XP after ubuntu
<sandrinux> rem but so the X session is open, I wont to open it only if I need with a "startx" or something like that
<Shucknet> when I change my hostname, then run hostname -f I get a "hostname: Unknown host"
<eRazo1> When I inserted the boot CD of Edgy Eft and tried to reinstall GRUB, Ubuntu says "No block Device found"
<eRazo1> Can anyone help please
<hjmills> kmu, devilspie then
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> yes
<eRazo1> Sorry its not boot CD its Live CD i.e. the installation CD
<posingaspopular> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hjmills> sanzky, what is at /dev?
<rem_> sandrinux... the X session will be stay at the login on "ALT" "F7" ...you can then go in X with startx or going to "ALT" "F7" ..
<goomie> asdf25: im trying to install vmplayer and its saying no pre-built vmmon modules are suitable for my kernel, am i missing something?
<AMD-ubuntuPOWER> run the live cd open a terminal and type grub
<goomie> asdf25: it says it can build one(with a C compiler installed) but i havnt had to do this on other machines
<sanzky> hjmills, let me check, Im chrooting right now
<eRazo1> posingaspopular: ubotu: Wait I'll read that how to and comeback
<sandrinux> rem_, Yes, I know that way, but I'd like to boot "without" any X session open.
<asdf25> goomie: it's supposed to say that, whenever i use vmware it compiles the kernel modules. i guess it just includes some precompiled ones for common kernels, but compiling them works fine
<posingaspopular> eRazo1: ubotu is a bot
<goomie> asdf25: then i guess im lost at where the location of the C header files are for my kernel
<rem_> ok...there is a file where you can say what level u log in...you should have 3 instead of 5 in there ... I did that a while ago ..hold on..try to remember ..
<Alam_Ubuntu> /usr/src/'uname -r'-headers
<hjmills> sandrinux, stop gdm (or kdm) running at boot and it wont start x - then u can run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to get to the normal login screen
<asdf25> goomie: "sudo apt-cache search linux-headers", then install the package corresponding to your kernel version ("uname -a" to find out)
<asdf25> and it'll put it in /usr/src/linux-whatever/include
<goomie> asdf25: i figured i needed something else thanks a bunch
<MarcoCeppi> Okay, this is a weird question, but I want to take whatever is being fed into Line In and pipe it straight to the speakers. Is there a way to do this in linux?
<goomie> asdf25: ill hash it out from here
<sandrinux> hjmills, OK , thanks , that seems to be what I was looking for :-)
<rem_> sandrinux -> /etc/inittab ...thats the file ..
<kmu> hjmills: thank you
<hjmills> kmu sandrinux sure :d
<hjmills> MarcoCeppi, sounds like a perfectly normal question - unfortunatly i dont know the answer
<Vhata> what's the standard policy for the location of virtualhosts in apache?  the default site goes in /var/www with CGIs in /usr/lib/cgi, but where would I put the stuff for a virtualhost?   /usr/local/somehost/{htdocs,cgi}  ?  or what?  surely there should be some standard place for virtualhosts?
<rendo> Are there any programs available in Ubuntu that can be used for Flash creation, similar to Flash MX?
<MarcoCeppi> hjmills do you know if it's possible atleast?
<rem_> k, normally its like that...but in ubuntu its a bit diff...ill see if I can find ... http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch07_:_The_Linux_Boot_Process
<hjmills> rendo, i have heard dreamweaver works under wine - flash may as well
<Alam_Ubuntu> how can stop one user using GNOME Desktop Interface from doing shutdown/restart, I just want only log-off , switch user and lock screen
<hjmills> MarcoCeppi, im just googling
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: what's your question?
<rendo> Flash MX MIGHT work under wine hjmills?
<sandrinux> rem_, hjmills , thanks, my problem is that I have a very old PC, and I sometimes need to work only with some console programs (like dvd-slideshow) . So I am trying to save a part of my CPU and RAM to work faster...
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: I want to take whatever is being fed into Line In and pipe it straight to the speakers.
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: feedback basically?
<hjmills> sandrinux, very sensible :D
<sandrinux> no, just a question of time :-)
<hjmills> xtknight, not feedback if its not a microphone input - it could be an mp3 player or similar
<SCanztz> i really need to be able to access some files in my windows dir so i can back them up
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight, I guess you could say that. The issue is my TV Speaker wire ports don't work, but the AV out does, I don't have anything but computer speakers to use, I have the cables to take it from av to comuter input, I just need it to link straight to audio out
<SCanztz>  i really need to be able to access some files in my windows dir so i can back them up. how do i do that
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: ahh gotcha
<hjmills> SCanztz, what file system is it on the xp partition?
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: certainly possible by all means (i know how to do it in windows but not linux).  all that would have to happen would be for something to read line-in and write the same thing out
<eRazo1> posingaspopular: I did not get u
<SCanztz> NTFS
<zan_> http://digg.com/offbeat_news/Friends_2_0_New_Consulting_Firm_Offers_to_Optimize_your_Social_Life
<zan_> is that for real?
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: in fact i used to use it for TV
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: Okay, good to know it's possible.
<asdf25> MarcoCeppi: cat /dev/{wherever_linein_is} > /dev/{sound_output} maybe? i don't know what the line-in device file would be though, something in /dev/snd if it exists
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: i believe it's called loopback or feedback.  as for actually getting it to work, try screwing with the alsa mixer.  i'm pretty sure i got my tv working with alsa
<yaccin> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yaccin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<xtknight>  /dev/dsp would be sound output
<yaccin> o.O
<hjmills> MarcoCeppi, try piping a recording program to a playback program
<hjmills> MarcoCeppi, http://ccrma.stanford.edu/mirrors/lalists/lau/2002/11/0008.html
<sanzky> hjmills, thanks four your help, it seems that installing a new kernel fixed the problem
<eRazo1>  posingaspopular: ubotu: Thanks for your help. I think I got the perfect answer. I'll try that and come back
<rem_> sandrinux -> you could put run level 3 in /etc/inittab for example and then take S13gdm out of /etc/rc3.d/ and that way gdm (Gnome) wont start ... without any guarantee....but thats what I would try ...
<SCanztz> hjmills?
<omar> I have a problem with my screen going blank when enabling DRI with fglrx :(
<omar> using an ati radeon 9800 pro
<MarcoCeppi> hjmills xtknight asdf25: thank you all, I'll give those a try and get back to you if they work.
<yaccin> my gtk theme doesnt work right
<hjmills> SCanztz, oh sorry - ddnt notice the reply
<yaccin> it looks really ugly :(
<turbostar> firefox running sucks on my pc. always get it crashed
<hjmills> SCanztz, look on the ubuntu guide to find out how to mount ntfs filesystems then you can use it as you would a normal fs
<turbostar> any suggestion for other good browser?
<SCanztz> i have already been trying
<SCanztz> do i use NTFS-3g??
<hjmills> turbostar, try galleon or epiphany for gnome or dillo for a real light weight browser
<kenthomson> HELP; i need to use the fonts that i use on gedit in abiword, in gedit it says i use "theme-default-font". But i don't know its name, which font should i select in abiword to get the same as in gedit? In the preferences>fonts i am having "sans" everywhere except fixed width font which is "mono". please help
<turbostar> dillo. okay thanks
<asdf25> SCanztz: you should be
<rem_> turbostar...I had probs too with firefox...I installed Opera since 3 months without a prob...and no cpu 100% etc .. !
<hjmills> SCanztz, yup - should be similar to "sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs-3g /media/windows"
<abhi> can anyone tell me how to configure kshutdown in ubuntu
<rem_> turbo : http://deb.opera.com/opera/
<turbostar> rem_ : really? i should try opera then
<hjmills> kenthomson, look in System>Preferences>Fonts and find out what the default font is - probably Sans
<SCanztz> what does FUSE do?
<turbostar> thanks for the link
<kenthomson> rem_, Opera is proprietary software please don't spread word about it. Its enough that we are having enough proprietary bloaches around
<SCanztz>  what does FUSE do?
<hjmills> SCanztz, its for userspace filesystems
<martman_> random question - how come initrd.img and vmlinuz are in / instead of /boot?
<hjmills> !repeat | SCanztz
<ubotu> SCanztz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SCanztz> do i need it for nt
<SCanztz> soorrry
<SCanztz> do i need fuse for ntfs-3g?
<hjmills> SCanztz, you need fuse to use ntfs-3g
<rem_> ok kent ... just sharing personal experience with browsers...dont have any other interest in them ..
<kenthomson> hjmills, in >fonts it says i am having "sans" everywhere except fixed width font which is "monospace", but when i select "sans" in gedit and then right a couple of things it looks different then when i check the option "use-theme-default-font"
<hjmills> kenthomson, have you tried monospace then?
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: i am pretty sure what you want to do is to raise the volume of "line in" on the playback section of the mixer (dont forget to unmute it).  cant confirm it atm.  i'd tend to think i'd hear a little noise even if nothing was connected.
<kenthomson> hjmills, i can't select monospace in abiword from the font drop-down menu, it doesn't appear!
<craigbass1976> Hey folks, I'm shopping for a printer.  Linuxprinting.org isn't real specific as to model numbers (unless you alread ahve the model number and are checking to see if it works--I'd kind of like to know before laying any cash out) so I'm wondering if anyone has recently bought a printer for photos that works "perfectly."
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: okay I'm reinstalling edgy now, I'll try that first and go from there. Playback section as in the audio controls?
<hjmills> kenthomson, try selecting it manually in gedit then first
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: type "alsamixer" and Playback should be selected at the top (it is until you press tab to switch to the "Recording" or "All" mixing sections)
<kenthomson> hjmills, when i try to find "sans" or "monospace" at "fonts:///" i get nothing of its name
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: it's also in "gnome-volume-control".  gnome-volume-control gives you access to switches that the ncurses-based alsamixer doesn't seem to, as a matter of fact
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: what sound card?
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: onboard, but I have a SoundBlaster card that I can plug in if need be.
<SCanztz> i unpaked FUSe
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: and also, does the sound pass through during computer bootup when drivers for the board aren't loaded?  i am pretty sure mine did.  just like my video card outputs to component out before drivers are even loaded
<SCanztz> how do i install it
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: wait, what was that last part?
<kenthomson> hjmills in gedit i can select sans size 10 and it is my system default, but i can't find a font by the name of "sans" in "fonts:///" or in the drop-down menu at abiword. HELP
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: most pc devices have a mode where 'everything' works during computer POST (for debug purposes).  i was just curious if your sound card happened to output line-in during startup
<turbostar> is fluxbox is okay for old machine like mine? anyone?
<rem_> btw im all for open source software.-..but when I find none that work (after searching and trying, trying..)and find a proprietary one that works fine I'll probably end up using that one...at least until the opensource ones work fine .. seems like all mozilla driven (mozilla, seamonkey, firefox, epiphany ...) use 100% after a while and crash ... thats my personal experience ...
<funpop> !sessions
<kenthomson> please help me with a weird font problem;  in gedit i can select sans size 10 and it is my system default, but i can't find a font by the name of "sans" in "fonts:///" or in the drop-down menu at abiword. HELP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<funpop> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<SCanztz> how do i install a unpacked file
<asdf25> turbostar: yeah, fluxbox is very simple and fast
<craigbass1976> Oh, oops.  There is a list of suggested printers...
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: I have no idea, I havn't tried.
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: I'll give it a try.
<asdf25> turbostar: fvwm is good too
<funpop> where can i see the real autostart entries ? _sessions_ doesnt show em all
<kenthomson> How do i select the "sans" font in abiword
<SCanztz> i dont know how to install FUSE
<asdf25> kenthomson: i think Sans is an alias for either Deja Vu Sans or Bitstream Vera Sans, so try those
<guest47> Oh boy... After the last package upgrade, my X server wouldn't load anymore. "apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xfonts-base fontconfig" fixed it, but I am still wondering why it broke in the first place... Known problem?
<jimmii> SCanztz: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<SCanztz> it doesnt make sense
<SCanztz> when i type: > ./configure
<SCanztz> >  make
<SCanztz> >  make install
<SCanztz> nothing happens
<rem_> guest 47...had the same prob, when I dist-upgrade ~4 months ago ..
<jimmii> you dont have to type the >
<asdf25> SCanztz: are you actually typing those >'s? that would be a problem
<kenthomson> asdf25, thanks! it helped tremendously
<drumline> Can wireshark sniff wireless traffic also?   I don't think it'll do the 802.11 headers, but it'll do the IP traffic wont it?
<xtknight> SCanztz: it probably won't do much unless you do sudo on make install
<xtknight> drumline: definitely, if it's a network interface
<asdf25> SCanztz: and it would have overwritten the configure script too, so you'd need to re-untar the stuff
<funpop> where can i see the real autostart entries ? _sessions_ doesnt show em all
<xtknight> drumline: and they have quite a few protocol decoders in wireshark (ethereal).  so i wouldnt doubt that it would do whatever you throw at it if it's network related
<drumline> xtknight: cool.. . do you know if it does the 802.11 headers?
<xtknight> drumline: no idea
<SCanztz> do you mean" sudo make install [what do i type here] ?
<drumline> cool...
<eagles0513875> how do i run fsck on a floppy
<abisen> in ubuntu (i have amd64 installation) how do i install 32 bit apps like acroread and others i cant even find them on my apt
<eagles0513875> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<drumline> xtknight: not really necessary in my case though...  thanks
<asdf25> Scanztz: "./configure ; make ; sudo make install"
<guest47> rem_: How very weird. I upgraded last week and it ran fine, updated yesterday and it broke...
<SCanztz> how does it know to install fuse?
<asdf25> you should be running those commands from inside a fuse source directory you just untar'd
<guest47> Anyhow. I'm off irssi and back to a real IRC client, now that I got my X back :-)
<drumline> EPIC, the real IRC client
<drumline> :)
<rem_> ..I saw on one of the ubuntu pages about the upgrade that there more ppl that had that prob ...
<omar> aha! anyone know how i'd downgrade my xorg? i'm at 7.1.1 and would like 7.0
<tute666__> has anybody noticed any abnormal behaviour after updating firefox in 6.10 ?
<fr500> any good small business server you recommend
<eagles0513875> no tute
<eagles0513875> what kinda behavior r u getting
<SCanztz> i dont know how to open the fuse source directory
<fr500> with web interface, proxy, mail, antispam, etc with a easy to use interface?
<SCanztz> o wait
<SCanztz> nm
<asdf25> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/fuse/fuse-2.6.3.tar.gz?modtime=1170605792&big_mirror=0
<jimmii> tute: yes, segmentation fault
<asdf25> then tar zxf filename
<bluszcz> hello
<eagles0513875> scanz what u trying to do with the fuser
<bluszcz> how can i prepare my own ubuntu installator with 2.6.20 kernel?
<SCanztz> im installing it so i can install ntfs-3g so i can acces my windows die
<SCanztz> dir*
<drumline> so that ntfs-3g really is flawless eh?
<sonsnix> SCanztz: what about the ntfs-3g package?
<SCanztz> wat about it
<asdf25> are you sure fuse isn't installed by default? "sudo modprobe fuse" to check? i'm fairly sure i didn't need to manually install fuse from source when i did it, maybe i used some repository or automatix or something
<SCanztz> im supposed to install it once i have installed fuse
<soundray> asdf25: it's not installed by default -- maybe you got it as a dependency
<pavs> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sonsnix> sccanztz: i didn't read your previous posts, sorry, but the package ntfs-3g worked very well for me
<drumline> sonsnix: any errors?
<sonsnix> drumline: not so far
<SCanztz> when i type: ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<SCanztz> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<SCanztz> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<diemos> !bcnm34xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcnm34xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sonsnix> scanztz: when there's no makefile, configure didn't work
<drumline> sonsnix: cool...
<SCanztz> so how do i make a makefile?
<asdf25> yeah just run ./configure by ltself
<sonsnix> check the output of configure
<asdf25> from the fuse directory
<Shrimpy> mkdir
<sonsnix> if there's no makefile, configure should give an error, like missing headers or something
<^Ocean^> is there any program i can run that will Detect my Monitor Video Horzsync and VertRefresh settings I can use for X?
<Shrimpy> if nothing happens, then it worked
<SCanztz> so whats the correct command to type?
<sonsnix> ./configure
<SCanztz> then?
<soundray> ^Ocean^: ddcprobe
* clever stabs soundray for lacking access to my bot
<asdf25> SCanztz: then it should print a bunch of stuff, ending with "creating Makefile" somewhere in there, unless something goes wrong
<jmazaredo> should me linux-image, linux restricted module and glx be the same or just restricted and glx be the same
<SCanztz> no
<sonsnix> what does it print then?
<SCanztz> i type ./configure and nothing happens
<^Ocean^> nice..
<SCanztz> just the next line
<sonsnix> you are in the correct directory?
<asdf25> you should be in the fuse-2.6.3 directory
<SCanztz> i is
<asdf25> type "cat configure", does anything happen?
<SCanztz> no
<asdf25> if you ran "> ./configure" that would have deleted the configure file
<SCanztz> so i must re unpack it?
<asdf25> yeah
<Shrimpy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebastiaan> !atidrivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atidrivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !msgthebot | sebastiaan
<ubotu> sebastiaan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<RV> sebastiaan: for ati or nvidia drivers, you should look for "envy"
<RV> it's magic! :)
<ravion> Having trouble with WPA2-PSK authentication. wpa_supplicant says: "0: 00:40:10:20:00:03 ssid='dd-wrt' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11 skip - no WPA/RSN proto match". I have the ssid set as "dd-wrt", proto=WPA and key_mgmt=WPA-PSK. Any hints?
<SCanztz> o thank god
<sebastiaan> abusing? i'm trying to figure out how to install my vidcard lol
<SCanztz> but there are always more problems
<^Ocean^> soundray, were would i get ddcprobe
<soundray> sebastiaan: ask the channel before you throw random lines at the bot
<SCanztz> after .configure
<SCanztz> wat next
<asdf25> make
<sebastiaan> allright
<soundray> ^Ocean^: it's in the xresprobe package
* clever stabs soundray for lacking access to my bot
<SCanztz> already did that
<SCanztz> k cool
<asdf25> then if there are no problems with that, "sudo make install"
<Shrimpy> does any one know about having your sound card work with only one program. and know how to fix it?
<SCanztz> after make?
<asdf25> yup
<^Ocean^> soundray, and it dont tell me the horizontal and vertical refresh...
<^Ocean^> only the video modes
<KJW> I want to be able to delete files from /home/username/ on shutdown and copy a set of default options from another location to /home/username/ on startup, what files do I need to put these in so they initiate on startup?
<RV> sebastiaan: envy link => http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Shucknet> how do I tell if Postfix is configured for mbox or maildir?
<soundray> ^Ocean^: not under "edid"?
* clever stabs soundray for lacking access to my bot
<KJW> and shutdown? ;)
<^Ocean^> edid:
<^Ocean^> edidfail
<RV> sebastiaan: worked very well with few of my nvidias, and is supposed to work as well with ati.
<SCanztz> after make??
<sebastiaan> ty rv :)
<asdf25> SCanztz: after running "make" you should run "sudo make install"
<^Ocean^> hmm, maybe i cant run it while X is running ?
<soundray> ^Ocean^: you might try from a text console
* clever stabs soundray for lacking access to my bot
<sonsnix> SCanztz: sudo make install
<sonsnix> oh, sorry, double psot
<SCanztz> after that?
<asdf25> and if there were no problems with all that, "sudo modprobe fuse" should work
<SCanztz> well nothing happens when i do that
<SCanztz> it goes to a new line
<Shucknet> no server guys on here?
<asdf25> that's good, it worked
<SCanztz> now i install ntfs?
<asdf25> "lsmod | grep fuse" to see it loaded
<asdf25> yeah you can install ntfs-3g now
<SCanztz> ive met mark shuttleworth
<Shrimpy> i've meet ted nelley
<SCanztz> whos that
<craigbass1976> Shucknet, Whatare you looking for?
<Shucknet> working on migrating a really OLD e-mail server to new
<sebastw> hello world
<craigbass1976> Shucknet, ahh, don't bother, I jsut found your quesiton
<Shucknet> I have installed postfix and saslauth
<Shucknet> I'm trying to find out how to confirm that postfix is using mbox format
<Shucknet> because that's what all of my existing mail is stored in
<Shucknet> I have about 40 users
<sebastw> someone know how reset compiz parameters ?
<Shrimpy> hahah its the actor of jesus in "jesus christ superstar" (i still have some hippie in me)
<SCanztz> yes but ted nelly didnt create ubuntu
<Shrimpy> true
<soundray> Shucknet: have you tried sending yourself an email?
<SCanztz> im south african
<Shrimpy> did you talk with him or just got to say hi
<eRazo1> ubotu: and posingaspopular: Thanks for your help. I got my grub repaired. Thank You Very much
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<SCanztz> i won 2 tickets to a cocktail party to celebrate his return from space
<Shrimpy> wow, thats amazing
<asdf25> eRazol: ubotu's a bot by the way
<Shucknet> soundray:  I don't want to take the old server offline until this one is up and running, and I have a lot of data migrated over so I was hoping to confirm it was setup properly before having it start writing data
<SCanztz> it was cool
<Shrimpy> i want to be the father of his child :)
<SCanztz> i have a pic of him and that russian dude
<Shucknet> soundray: but I can try a sample message using the IP
<sebastw> anyone please ?
<soundray> SCanztz, Shrimpy: can you continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<Shrimpy> sorry just killing time until somebody relpies
<soundray> sebastw: ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<SCanztz> soz
<SCanztz> its cool
<SCanztz> we good
<sebastw> soulcatcher_, thanks
<Shucknet> soundray: oops- can't send e-mail via the IP
<eRazo1> What do you mean by "bot" ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asdf25> ubotu: compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> !sound > Shrimpy, please read the pm from ubotu
<asdf25> it does things like that
<sonsnix> in gnome, when i open the properties-dialog of a file, there's a checkbox called something like: "Run file as program"
<sonsnix> what exactly does that one do
<napsy> tries to execute the selected file
<soundray> sonsnix: it sets the executable flag
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: yes i did the xorg thingy over and over and finally selected only one resoulution and it worked
<Trentster>  hey all, Does any1 know if its possible to print to a windows printer on the lan through the firewall, using a combination of portwarding of releveant tcp and udp ports used for windows printing...or can reccomend some more elagant solution?
<sonsnix> soundray: yes, but it has to do something else
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: cool, so you got it to the resolution you wanted?
<soundray> sonsnix: no, it doesn't
<sonsnix> soundray: http://cptracer.googlecode.com/files/wxCPTracer-Rev-8 <- can you download that file?
<SCanztz> is it ok to automatic install or should i manual install
<craigbass1976> I want to turn ubuntu, with an external modem, into a fax/answering machine.  Is it pretty possible, or a pain to set up?
<soundray> sonsnix: what is it, and why?
<IndyGunFreak> SCanztz: what do you mean automatix install?
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: yes sir! the only thing wrong now is my sound card. It works but with only one application
<craigbass1976> Trentster, I believe so, with samba and cups
<sonsnix> soundray: when i download that file and double-click it, i get a message box saying "no application suitable ...."
<SCanztz> " Now you have the choice between an automatic configuration (via ntfs-config) or a manual configuration."
<sonsnix> soundray: it's a binary executable
<Trentster> craigbass1976, thanks
<sonsnix> soundray: the executable flag is not set, but when i set it via chmod, i still get the message box
<craigbass1976> Trentster, I'd sooner set up the printer on the linux box and share it out, but I suppose it could bedone the other way around
<sonsnix> soundray: but when i check the box in the properties dialog, it is executable by double-clicking
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: lol, if its not one thing its another, i'd make sure you take notes on what you're doing, maybe in a .doc file, and save them with your backups.., that way when you install feisty, or if you have some catastrophic failure and have to reinstall, you'll remember how to do it.
<sonsnix> soundray: after chmodding it, it only runs in the console, although it's a gtk program
<IndyGunFreak> i do this, and its leads me out of the wilderness frequently
<sebrock> whenever I start a program it always starts in the upper left corner... is it not possible to open it on the location it was shut down on??
<Shucknet> is there a pine package for ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> !pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> what is pine shucknet
<bronze> "allo, please be tellink me what command is to restart SAMBA deamon? "
<soundray> sonsnix: compare the result of your various actions using 'ls -l'
<Shucknet> an e-mail client (text based - shell)
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: yeah i actually been taking notes on these config files and things. (since i've reinstalled ubuntu a few times) i try and mak my friends swith and i'm pretty sure i sould get them set up
<asdf25> SCanztz: either will probably work, though i've never used that automatic script
<soundray> Shucknet: pine is not free software (as in free speech). Use elm, or (better) mutt
<bronze> Shucknet: use mutt, its pine-like
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: once you do it a couple times, you look like a pro..lol... been there done that
<soundray> Shucknet: oops, no elm in edgy either
<craigbass1976> pine is not elm...
<sonsnix> soundray: if i take the file that is executable, and a copy, that's not executable, with exactly the same output of ls -l and the same checksum... that's confusing
<Shucknet> soundray: yeah, I know - I've been using pine for so long - I'll look into mutt
<bronze> Shucknet: IIRC there is even a Pine-keybinding macro set available for mutt
<eRazo1> quit
<bronze> "allo, please be tellink me what command is to restart SAMBA deamon? "
<daharon> hey guys, I am wondering how I can force a newer version of the program to install through apt-get.  Specifically I'm looking for vim 7
<Shucknet> bronze: now THAT would be perfect
<bronze> Shucknet: check in #mutt
<Shucknet> rog
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: hey here is a quesiton for ya.  it say's i'm unregisterd (thats why i could not message you but when i go to registar with the message it says it's already registered. how do ilog on then?
<soundray> sonsnix: what's your main purpose right now -- do you want to know everything about making files executable, or do you just want to run this one program?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: to log in, read that last line on Freenode....  If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<kenthomson> subpixel font rendering in ubuntu?
<soundray> kenthomson: what about it?
<soundray> kenthomson: System-Preferences-Font
<dyrne> Shrimpy: i msg'd shrimpy and told him to release his nick. he lol'd and said something very rude sorry
<Shucknet> sweet - it appears that postfix figured out I'm using mbox somehow?
<sonsnix> soundray: i'm distributing this file and for me and other people, it is not executable, only if the check that box. even after changing the permissions to 777, it's not executable by double-click
<sonsnix> soundray: what i've just discovered, when i make the file executable via chmod, rename it, and rename it back again to the same name, it's executable
<sonsnix> soundray: when i don't rename it, it's not executable, and this is reproducable
<sebrock> why is all programs starting from in the upper left corner... just under the Ubuntu sign?
<soundray> sonsnix: I think gnome checks the extension. If there is none, or if it's .sh, it will execute. If there is a different extension, it will try to load the creator even for an executable file. That's how I understand it at least
<Shrimpy> dyrne: really? i was not aware of this. maybe someone else likes the name?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: did it log you in?
<soundray> sonsnix: okay, that isn't in line with what I just said then...
<sonsnix> soundray: ok, but it has no extension
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: well i forgot my password
<Shrimpy> :(
<sonsnix> soundray: I'm renaming it, and renaming it back to the same name, then it works... seems like a major problem
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: well, looks like someone may have the name alreday anywyas.
<kenthomson> soundray, are you aware of the improved packages available for ubuntu font rendering? patched-libxft, etc? I found a forum post on it, but can't decide on whether to use "flavor-1" or "flavor-2". Do you have a certain repos in your sources.list specially used to update edgy fonts from a third party. Can you guide me to get better font rendering?
<medic30420> i am trying to get vncserver to work with java, all the forums, as well as the man pages say that i need vnc-jave, but there is no installation candidate, i have all repos enabled, what do i do?
<Shrimpy> That makes me sad someone has taken my name
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: try something like Shrimpy_
<soundray> kenthomson: I had badly rendered fonts on an upgraded system (dapper to edgy). I then did a fresh install from the usual sources (no font extras) and since then my font rendering leaves nothing to be desired.
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak  (its not registared
<kenthomson> Shrimpy, if this is really your nick got to #help, and ask any of the freenode staff to re-set the password for your nickname, it occurs almost instantly and you shall have your id back
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: so register it..lol
<soundray> sonsnix: is it nautilus where you try to launch the file by doubleclicking?
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: which name isn't registered?  With or W/O the _
<kenthomson> soundray, this is a fresh install of u.6.10 but still i always keep asking for more so was looking for further tweaking my system.
<nwonknu-> hey
<Durtro> Hello
<sonsnix> soundray: it's the desktop, i'll check nautilus
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: the one w/o the _
<soundray> sonsnix: nautilus is the default gnome file manager
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy: if its not registered, then all you have to do is register it and its yours
<kenthomson> IndyGunFreak, Shrimpy the nick "indygunfreak" has been registered 14 weeks ago
<Shrimpy> IndyGunFreak: does caps matter on name
<Shucknet> does anyone have a recommendation for a POP3/IMAP server?
<Shucknet> Is dovecot ok?
<kenthomson> Shrimpy, no
<dballester> hi to all
<kenthomson> !hi | dballester
<ubotu> dballester: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shrimpy> thanks kenthomson
<IndyGunFreak> kenthomson: i know my name is registered, i registered it.lol
<sonsnix> soundray: yes, it's nautilus
<kenthomson> IndyGunFreak, remember this is a support channel
<dballester> ack "hi!" kenthomson ubotu
<upd> can i use in terminal calors like are in gentoo what i must to do?
<kenthomson> dballester, getting creative with the bot?
<IndyGunFreak> kenthomson: and i was support him trying to register his nick
<sonsnix> soundray: ahm, it's the same in nautilus, as on the desktop
<soundray> sonsnix: nautilus manages the desktop, too, is what I'm trying to say
<dballester> kenthomson, no, now i know that it's a bot :)
<kenthomson> dballester, ok
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone use Thunar under Gnome?
<sebrock> why is all programs starting from in the upper left corner... just under the Ubuntu sign? Is this the same for everybody??
<nwonknu-> you tell me
<Durtro> investigating
<medic30420> hmm, any clues as to how i can get the vnc-java package, i can't find it in any repos, and it is a dependency of tightvnc
<kenthomson> Shrimpy, "/msg nickserv register <nickname> <pass>"
<ataq> you'd be better off with nautilus
<jmedina> hi there
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: i'm now Shirmpy_
<jmedina> anyone knows where can I get the ntlm_auth binary?
<soundray> sonsnix: is the file you're launching a script file? If it is, some of the nautilus preferences on the Behaviour tab will matter.
<arose> I've made the unfortunate decision to try to install k3d, which turned out to have a broken package, now I can't get rid of it and get errors every time use apt...
<jmedina> in other distributions it comes with samba
<sonsnix> soundray: it's a binary executable
<ardchoille> sebrock: That's the responsibility of your window manager (Metacity in gnome) and is normal, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: did you register it?
<sonsnix> soundray: compiled with gcc
<dballester> i'm in trouble. So far away i was able to compile modules making something like make SUBDIR=/path_to_source modules   Now i'm trying to compile ocfs2 for my ubuntu but may things changed from 2.4 kernels series. Any tip ?
<soundray> arose: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: yeah
<sebrock> ardchoille, is there a way to get Metacity to save the last position?
<soundray> sonsnix: it isn't that then...
<sonsnix> soundray: hmm, strange, thanks for your help anyway
<ardchoille> sebrock: I don't think so, but I don't use Metacity in gnome.
<soundray> sonsnix: sorry I wasn't really of any help.
<kenthomson> HELP; can metacity remember manually resized windows like gedit, next time one opens it?
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: know any good sound card websites?
<sonsnix> soundray: the will is that counts ;)
<sebrock> ardchoille, ok tnx
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: sorry.. my sound has always worked jsut fine, so its not something i've ever looked into.
<benkillin> should I upgrade my kernel? it says a kernel update is available
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: is it onboard sound, or an actual card?
<arose> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7963/plain/
<jmedina> ohh I found it
<jmedina> is in winbind
<kenthomson> !shout > kenthomson
<ardchoille> sebrock: I use Openbox in gnome as my window manager.. much better then Metacity: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5049/ppuser/221672
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: on board (its a laptop)
<sebrock> thank you will have a look
<IndyGunFreak> Shrimpy_: oh.. hmm,
<IndyGunFreak> What model laptop?
<soundray> arose: are you okay with editing files?
<Shrimpy_> IndyGunFreak: (dell :( ) inspiron b130
<pavs> what are the default fonts for ubuntu i just changed mine and i dont like it. I wanna go back.
<arose> soundray, sure
<MythGuyDK> helloes
<sajt> Can anybody help me in a postfix/mysql/courier problem?
<Sardukar> Hi there. I currently have 2x512MB CMS2 Matched Corsair ProX modules. If I add another 1GB module to the system, will it affect the "pro" performance of my ProX memory?
<sajt> in private?
<nf4> well you cant run dual channle that way
<nf4> that is is the only differance
<soundray> arose: the script that is failing is /var/lib/dpkg/info/k3d.postinst -- edit it with sudo and insert 'exit 0' as the second line. That will force a success, and you will then be able to 'sudo apt-get --purge remove k3d'
<nf4> the point of getting a machted set is that you can run dual channel flawlessly
<upd> it is posible install gentoo terminal on ubuntu?
<pavs> what are the default fonts for ubuntu i just changed mine and i dont like it. I wanna go back.
<chris__> hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone could let me know how to run giFT, i installed it through the synaptic package manager but it isn't listed anywhere in the Applications menu
<toodles> pavs: Sans
<slippyr4> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<soundray> Sardukar: yes. Always add modules symmetrically to both channels, otherwise your machine will fall back to single channel operation.
<slippyr4> to install flash for firefox should i just do what firefox says? or is there an "ubuntu" way?
<pavs> thanks :) is it for everything ie, application/document.desktop
<benkillin> my current kernel verison is 2.6.17.10 I can upgrade to 2.6.17.11; should I? were there any security fixes?
<pavs> thanks :) is it for everything ie, application/document/desktop
<arose> soundray, pre-removal sript fails now :-/
<soundray> !flashplugin-nonfree | slippyr4
<ubotu> slippyr4: flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<toodles> pavs: yes, the window title is also set to bold
<craigbass1976> What's the command to find out how big the contents of a directory are?
<arose> craigbass1976: du
<soundray> arose: apply the same method to /var/lib/dpkg/info/k3d.prerm
<toodles> pavs: Actually, there is an exception.
<pavs> thanks toodles, though it seems a lil differant than i had before
<arose> soundray: Thank you!
<soundray> arose: working?
<toodles> pavs: Some programs (or part of) use a fixed width fond. Ubuntu uses Monospace as default for these.
<toodles> pavs: Have you set the font size to 10?
<pavs> toodles i changed it to 10 in my bitchx the words are overlapping each other specially "m"
<arose> soundray: It's not trowing errors at me after each install/removal, so I'd say "yes", learned another bit about the packageing system as well
<craigbass1976> arose, I can't find the option like -h for ls.  Is there one?  Human readable I think it's called for ls.
<soundray> arose: please note this is ugly hack territory
<soundray> arose: this shouldn't be necessary ever, but k3d is apparently buggy
<lonran> i have an ati card and want to install the ati driver but i have the mesa driver already installed, how can i remove the Mesa driver from the system?
<chris__> hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone could let me know how to run giFT, i installed it through the synaptic package manager but it isn't listed anywhere in the Applications menu
<toodles> pavs: So the fonts are overlapping even when you set them to Sans 10?
<arose> craigbass1976: -h works with du
<nf4> any one know what country a website is from if it is .com.cn
<pavs> toodles yes
<joost> Hi all
<soundray> chris__: run 'dpkg -L gift' in terminal to get a package listing
<arose> soundray: noted, will do until next release ;)
<toodles> pavs: Hang on. Gonna check something.
<pavs> actually its doing it with whatever font i choose, so far
<joost> Is there a direct link between a slow bootup, and mounting a share from a remote server through smbfs in fstab?!
<joost> i mean a very slow loading gnome dekstop
<joost> This problem excists since edgy eft
<reyn> Hi, I'm trying out compiz. Added an apt source to the list and run an update, getting: " Unable to find expected entry  stable/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<soundray> joost: it's possible. Try commenting out the smbfs line in /etc/fstab
<joost> ofcourse i did, i know its the case
<Sardukar> soundray
<Sardukar> thanks for the tip
<Sardukar> But, do I need to match the timings etc. of the RAM currently in there? Or just add another matched pair
<joost> i tried cifs instead, that kinda works half
<toodles> pavs: Ah, I think I figured out the problem. bitchx uses gtk1 and not gtk2. As far as I know all programs that use gtk1 have this problem.
<arkanjul> I know this is the wrong channel - but I am looking for some help with white screens on the desktop cube faces.  I have ATi drivers working, beryl loaded.. I can see the boerly top and bototm to the cube - but the front faces are white...
<michi_needs_help> hello, i need some serious help!
<michi_needs_help> hmm i seriously need help!
<michi_needs_help> sounds better
<toodles> pavs: I don't know if there's a solution to this, other than to ask the maintainers of bitchx to update and switch to useing gtk2.
<dyrne> chris__: if you apropos gift   does it respond with a man page? you could also dpkg -L giFT maybe for a path to the executable
<pavs> toodles, thanks. Though it wasnt happening before i changed it. maybe if i restart bitchx it should be ok.
<michi_needs_help> somehow i messed up all available sessions i can choose from
<toodles> pavs: Try it.
<joost> is cifs a smbmount fork??
<soundray> Sardukar: the closer you match the existing ones, the lower your risk of problems.
<chris__> dyrne: when i try to load giftd from the terminal, it says the setup is incomplete
<michi_needs_help> now i need to delete these sessions and reinstall a working standart session. all in terminal
<toodles> pavs: Other than that, have a look if you can find anything on configuring setttings for gtk1. Sorry, I don't really know much about it.
<michi_needs_help> but please! i need my pc now
<craigbass1976> michi_needs_help, I don't understand I guess.  You messed up all the sessions?
<craigbass1976> Explain that
<michi_needs_help> ok
<michi_needs_help> i tried to get beryl starting by default
<michi_needs_help> added this and that..created an extra session and did weird stuff
<michi_needs_help> now if i login: each session i choose give the spash screen (where usually 4 icons sit: nautilus, etc) with a lot of icons in it, and nothing happens
<michi_needs_help> now i think i should delete all sessions, and create a standart session
<soundray> Sardukar: having said that, as long as you keep within the timings that your motherboard requires, you wouldn't notice any slowness arising from differences between the modules
<craigbass1976> michi_needs_help, I'm lost.  I have no idea how to create or delete sessions. I always thought that when you logged in, that was your session.
<soundray> michi_needs_help: create a new user and work with that until you've sorted the sessions problem with the old one.
<michi_needs_help> i think they are saved somewhere in a folder "xsessions"
<craigbass1976> michi_needs_help, how does one create sessions?
<michi_needs_help> add a text file there in the folder "xsession"
<michi_needs_help> with some info in it
<aavictor2> #Desu
<ubuntu_> witam\
<grogoreo> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<pavs> toodles, its still the same i guess i will stick with purisa, the only one that doesnt overlap. thanks for your help
<ubuntu_> polsh
<toodles> pavs: What about using xchat-gnome for irc?
<XSasukeX> hi guys yesterday my msn account worked flawlessly through gaim, today it just keeps connecting and won't get in (tried logging in and out didn't help) so I installed amsn to try if that worked however the same result. Anyone got an idea why this is?
<ubuntu_> no
<grogoreo> is there a command line tool that will convert a PNG file to a GIF, keeping the transparency layer and have roughly the same quality? GIMP shows horrible results, will imagemagik or something work?
<mike__> okay so here's the deal... I have an older NCR monitor, can't seem to find the vert-refresh/horzsync for my monitor.  Under windows, the monitor will support pritty much every resolution imaginable.  Underlinux I cant seem to get anything better than 800x600, Is there a program i can run to Detect the correct Horzsynch and vertrefresh for Xwindows ?
<pavs> toodles there is something about bitchx, i like it. :)
<pavs> I sometimes use konversation too
<toodles> toodles: :-) Well then that's as good a reason as any!
<soundray> grogoreo: you are asking for the impossible, I think
<PetFish> lo - I am running Edgy and latset nvidia drivers and when ever I try to play Unreal Tournament 2004 the game will crash at random times - maybe 3 mins into the game or an hour no specific time. Any Ideas why would be useful.
<toodles> pavs: lol, that last message was directed at you
<pavs> toodles gotcha ;)
<roler> is this new fiesty fawn just kubuntu or is a new version of just normal ubuntu coming out too?
<soundray> grogoreo: are you aware of the inherent limitations of the GIF format?
<XSasukeX> hi guys yesterday my msn account worked flawlessly through gaim, today it just keeps connecting and won't get in (tried logging in and out didn't help) so I installed amsn to try if that worked however the same result. Anyone got an idea why this is?
<toodles> roler: All versions usually get released at the same time.
<grogoreo> soundray: yes, of course. But have a transparent graphic on a web site means I can't use PNG other than using hacks
<roler> thanks
<toodles> roler: no prob :-)
<soundray> grogoreo: can you rephrase that? Why can't you use PNG?
<bv> como posso por foto no gaim?
<kelsin> grogoreo: just try image magick and see what happens: convert file.png file.gif
<grogoreo> soundray: sorry, I meant to add because of Internet Explorer. The vast majority of visitors use IE on my site
<Lynoure> !pt | bv
<shatrat> XSasukeX, maybe the msn login server is hosed.
<ubotu> bv: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<grogoreo> thanks kelsin
<Lynoure> bv: you can ask the same in English here if you wish.
<PetFish> I am running Edgy and latset nvidia drivers and when ever I try to play Unreal Tournament 2004 the game will crash at random times - maybe 3 mins into the game or an hour no specific time. Any Ideas why would be useful.
<soundray> grogoreo: has that PNG problem not been sorted in recent IE versions?
<upd> wher has gnome-terminal conf?
<XSasukeX> shatrat: you mean the msn servers are down?
<grogoreo> soundray: I don't know, but not everyone has updated to IE7 or even seen the light and changed to something else
<mrbrdo> hey.. anyone uses SMB4K? I have a problem when i try to connect a share that requires no authentication.. When there is a user\pass needed it works fine though
<shatrat> XSasukeX, its possible, or overloaded such that requests time out.  I dont know, I dont use MSN
<Slart> Is there one directory that holds all the background images in Ubuntu? or are there several? is anyone better than the other?
<mrbrdo> Slart: /usr/share/wallpapers or something like that
<mrbrdo> Slart: those are the wallpapers provided with ubuntu
<soundray> grogoreo: if convert from imagemagick doesn't work for you, I suggest you do the color reduction, web indexing and transparency setting manually in gimp, and only then save the image as GIF. That way, you can prevent gimp from applying its defaults.
<Slart> mrbrdo: /usr/share/backgrounds?  but those aren't all the backgrounds.. but I guess it'll have to do.. thanks
<toodles> XSasukeX: Did you change any router or firewall settings? Sometimes these block the ports msn normally operates on. You can change that port to 80 though - that should fix it, if it's the problem.
<pavs> toodles : I am a genius :) (kidding) fixed it, it was courier 10 pitch. never changing again.
<mrbrdo> Slart: there are all the background provided with ubuntu..
<toodles> pavs: Cool! Nice one :-)
<grogoreo> soundray: I've just realised that a better idea, which I should have just thought of, is to just convert from SVG to GIF (I'm using Inkscape and they only allow you to export to bitmap in PNG) thanks for the idea
<Slart> mrbrdo: if I add images to that folder will they show up as backgrounds?
<mrbrdo> Slart: i know it's /usr/share/wallpapers on Kubuntu
<mrbrdo> Slart: no! don't copy there.. you can browse for a wallpaper image - you can have it ANYWHERE you want
<Slart> mrbrdo: but I have about 20 images I want to add.. do I have to add them manually?
<JosefK> Slart: if you put them somewhere in your home directory, you can add them all at once by selecting using 'shift', 'ctl' et al
<JosefK> Slart: like you would in Nautilus
<mrbrdo> Slart: hum? You can only have one wallpaper displayed at a time
<Slart> sweet.. thanks JosefK
<Slart> mrbrdo: yes.. I know.. but I want to be able to select them from the gnome background application thingy..
<mrbrdo> Slart: oh.. sorry i use KDE, i was thinking more generally
<nf4> well in the gnome background thing you just click add wallpaper
<mrbrdo> Slart: i'm glad you have it figured out :)
<Slart> mrbrdo: no worries.. now I know how to do it in ubtuntu and Kubuntu both =)
<mrbrdo> hey.. anyone uses SMB4K? I have a problem when i try to connect a share that requires no authentication.. When there is a user\pass needed it works fine though
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight: I got it working. I just went to asla mixer and put line in all up and unmuted!
<xtknight> MarcoCeppi: cool
<MarcoCeppi> xtknight, thanks for your help
<xtknight> yup
<nf4> honey roasted peanuts are good
<MarcoCeppi> man, it's been about 3 weeks without any sound on that tv
<MarcoCeppi> well, thanks again for all your help.
<Folf> uhm hi is this where i can get some ubuntu support?
<nf4> opo
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Folf> ok then well im running a athlon 64 x2 processor with a 7800 gt graphics card... there should be no problem loading or running the OS but uh well when it starts it starts with a thin bar  of crushed pixels or something i tried starting in safe graphics mode and regular but alas no luck any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-82-13-95.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<fryfrog> Folf: use the nvidia binary drivers, make sure they are new?
<Folf> well the problem is i cant get the OS to load i cant click anything to progress it its just the crushed box it seems
<soundray> Folf: is this the desktop CD you are trying to boot? Or is it installed already?
<Folf> desktop CD
<soundray> Folf: you may have to download the alternate CD and install using the text-based installer, then get the binary drivers as fryfrog suggests.
<Cloudy> Aliases are saved in bashrc, correct?
<Folf> aww i was hoping to run it offof the cd to see if my campus network will allow it to connect
<userund> Cloudy: usually
<soundray> Cloudy: no, .bashrc in your home
<nf4> any one know if there is a reson why ubuntu started using gnome screensaver insted of xscreensaver?
<Cloudy> Ah, so would "sudo vim /home/.bashrc" allow me to write new aliases?
<Jake333> Hey all
<userund> nf4: because gnome took out xscreensaver if I recall
<Jake333> I got a wuestion
<soundray> Folf: you may be more lucky with a feisty desktop CD (although it's not yet recommended and all
<soundray> )
<Jake333> im trying to install nvidia driver and im so confused
<toodles> Cloudy: You don't need to use sudo.
<soundray> Cloudy: no, your home directory is /home/username/
<Folf> do you think i woudl have more luck with the 64 version of ubuntu?
<toodles> Cloudy: vim ~/.bashrc
<Jake333> i have no clue what to do and i need like step by step help
<Cloudy> Alright, thanks.
<soundray> Folf: no, I don't think so
<Folf> drat
<soundray> Jake333: it's on the wiki
<toodles> Cloudy: or if you prefer some graphical, gedit ~/.bashrc (or kast ~/.bashrc)
<soundray> !nvidia | Jake333
<ubotu> Jake333: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jake333> i know
<Jake333> and it didnt work
<Jake333> i get confused
<fotoflo> how do i chmod a directory?
<Jake333> at the beginning
<soundray> fotoflo: recursively? Use -R
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *z@*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by apokryphos
<userund> chmod [arguments]  dir
<toodles> Cloudy: sorry, that last command ment to say (kate ~/.bashrc)
<PriceChild> fotoflo, chmod ### path/to/dir
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *z@*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by apokryphos
<toodles> Cloudy: but that's kde
<Bargo> Hey, how do i backup ubuntu os so i can reformat and not loss my settings and server configs?
<Cloudy> toodles: I know what you meant. :) I prefer to use vim, though, just 'cause I'm used to using it in SuSE
<PriceChild> fotoflo, if its got stuff in then a "-R" after the ### where ### is the number you're chmodding it too
<PriceChild> fotoflo, You may want to read "man chmod" if you've got a bit of time to kill :)
<userund> Bargo: back up everything in your /home/*username* directory
<crdlb> Bargo, back up /home and /etc
<fotoflo> hmm
<fotoflo> still not getting a directory listing in apache
<crdlb> Bargo, and /var/www if you have a webserver
<Bargo> ok thanks
<Folf> ok well im going to keep this place in mind when i get home i have a second build i need to run linux on ... but im already having problems with that.. its a athlon 64 processor ( again.. i love that thing) with an old pci vid card and using a sata for a main hard drive will i have any problems runnign the sata as a main hardrive?
<toodles> Cloudy: cool cool. Me too.
<Bargo> is that where mostly all of the server configs are stored in /etc/ ?
<userund> Folf: shouldn't have any problems.  sata works fine under linux.
<soundray> Folf: not with edgy (6.10)
<Cloudy> toodles: Have you used OpenSuSE 10.2?
<userund> Bargo: yes
<Folf> uhm so what should i use with the sata?
<exs> guys, how do I get my wacom tablet to work with ubuntu?
<soundray> Folf: I mean, you won't have any problems
<toodles> Cloudy: nope. I only tried suse 8 and it sorta frightened me away.
<Jake333> nf4: can you se what im typin in pm?
<ZLOTYPOSHIEE> Hi
<nf4> nope
<Jake333> oh
<Jake333> dam
<Jake333> wanne go to a empty server
<factorx> which package do i need to mount AFP?
<Folf> oh good imma hold oyu to your word though otherwise im stuck with a 10 year old laptop at home
<ZLOTYPOSHIEE> ;] 
<SlimG> I can't get my synaptics touchpad to work (feisty) on a PB EasyNote W3334 laptop, i've posted some details along with the xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/890800
<Jake333> nf4
<Cloudy> toodles: Heh, I've only used SuSE 9 enterprise server. 10.2 looks nice, though, not a huge fan of the menu however.
<soundray> Folf: no, you aren't going to hold me to my word. There's all kinds of things that can go wrong apart from SATA
<Folf> :P jeeze relax im just kidin
<nf4> ok jake333 /join #nf4
<soundray> Folf: people come here with all kinds of weird demands. Use a smiley next time ;)
<toodles> Cloudy: We should probably continue this in private as it's going off topic :-P
<Folf> lol ok ok sorry ^-^;
<drarem> in terminal mode I type gedit test.txt, when I hit ctrl-C on the terminal it closes the gedit session - can I run a 'thread' or whatever it's called from a terminal?
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - just installed a "new" video card and driver and I have "snow" all over the screen. How to configure?
<bruenig> drarem, gedit test.txt &
<soundray> Bye guys
<Folf> well thats all i needed bye
<drarem> thanks
<Chipster1> salut
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Answer> drarem, Applications -> Accessories -> Text Editor opens up gedit
<Chipster1> thx
<ian__> hi.  i've installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop, when I try to install my WinXP driver for wireless with ndiswrapper, I get - "couldn't copy /ian/Temp/neti2220.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.".  how do i fix this?
<Cloudy> Is there anyway to disable the mousepad-thingie on laptops in Ubuntu? The one on my laptop is uber-sensitive and if I just rub my palm over it trying to type the cursor goes wild.
<DarkSpirit> Anyone know a website with a list of Linux programs I can use ? I am newbie just moving from XP and I need some Ubuntu versions of programs
<drarem> yes but I compile from within the terminal - unless there is an editor I can add a 'compile' tool to it
<Answer> ian__, are you doing something obscure that requires ndiswrapper?  I haven't needed it for anything wireless
<bruenig> DarkSpirit, what kind of programs are you looking for, I am sure people in here can tell you
<Answer> drarem, emacs is highly customizable like that.  u can integrate compiling and debugging
<Answer> DarkSpirit, have you tried searching in Synaptics?
<DarkSpirit> Okay
<bruenig> synaptic not synaptics
<fr500> are there any good small business server you recommend
<fr500> with web interface, proxy, mail, antispam, etc with a easy to use interface?
<drarem> k
<ian__> Answer, no, i don't think so.  needed to install ndiswrapper with suse on my laptop too.
<prueba> hola
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SCanzt1> guys plees help me. I just finished installing Fuse and NTFS-3g and i still cant access my windows files and i also cant reboot into windows at all. even Wine cant find my windows dir
<Answer> ian__, 6.06 should be able to do almost any normal wireless thing you want without ndiswrapper
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - just installed a "new" video card and driver and I have "snow" all over the screen. How do I troubleshoot?
<SCanzt1> i have had the worst linux experience so far
<Answer> SCanzt1, is the partition still there?
<SCanzt1> yes
<SCanzt1> hda1
<sebrock> why is all programs starting from in the upper left corner... just under the Ubuntu sign? Is this the same for everybody?? Sometimes its changed and sometimes it starts in the corner
<gordonjcp> Nutubuntu: you already asked that, four minutes ago
<SCanzt1> i can open the file
<DarkSpirit> A program to wipe files. Write over them 7 random HEX data. Converting XviD to .VOBs so I can burn them as DVDs. Mass File Renamer. CD burning, PC alarm Clock, Newsgroup reader (binary as well) quicktime and real, file recovery, hard drive backup. Music player sort of like winamp. RAR opener
<SCanzt1> but theres is nothing in it
<Answer> SCanzt1, which one is your ubuntu partition and which one is your windows partition
<gordonjcp> Nutubuntu: any chance you could tell us what kind of card you've got, maybe?
<ian__> Answer, you mean my wireless card is supported in 6.06?
<SCanzt1> hda1 - windows, hda4 - linux
<DarkSpirit> and shockwave
<Nutubuntu> t/y gordonjcp - it's an ATi 9600 Pro AIW, using the ATi driver
<Answer> ian__, sure what kind is it?  I have never had to use ndiswrapper I think it's just a headache
<DarkSpirit> and how to use my mouses 5 buttons
<bruenig> DarkSpirit, for the first one look for the command called shred. For the second one, look for a program called devede. For the third one, you can use the terminal. CD burning look for k3b or gnomebaker. PC alarm clock - I used to use cron for this. Music player like winamp is xmms. Rar opener is unrar.
<GionnyBoss> I want to install xubuntu alternate CD on an old computer. I don't want to loose Win 98 installed on it. There is only one FAT32 partition on that computer. How can I divide this partition in 2 beeing sure that data on it won't be lost?
<Answer> SCanzt1, ok you need to mount the windows drive.  something like mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows
<userund> DarkSpirit: there are several tutorials on getting the functionality.  what mouse do you have?
<ian__> Answer, I've always had to use. my card is a cisco one... ipn2220 or something
<n2ob> can someone help me here, i cannot connect to msn network with gaim, and messenger website says "All systems are stable and running" but "messenger upgrade required" due to "Microsoft's Trustworthy Computing initiative".. so is msn in gaim working for you?
<Answer> ian__, is your card in now?  you should be able to see it with ifconfig -a
<SCanzt1> only root can do that
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, install aMSN ... if you compile it from source, you are sure you can get the latest version
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, aMSN rocks!
<ian__> Answer, not on my laptop now, but can check.  back in a min.
<DarkSpirit> userund: very old mouse. it just says Optical Mouse at the bottom
<dyrne> GionnyBoss: gparted livecd might be most reliable but ive never resized in linux before so i cant say how dependable it is
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, i will if you can confirm that you can connect with it right now
<DarkSpirit> aMSN is in Add/Remove Programs
<dacks> Linux_Junkie, dude i totally didnt make it to class today
<DarkSpirit> -Programs
<SCanzt1> it says that only the root can do that
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, can you? pls
<Answer> SCanzt1, use sudo before the command
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, I'm using aMSN now with no problem, audio and video too
<GionnyBoss> dyrne, thanks
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, since when did amsn do audio?
<userund> DarkSpirit: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374&highlight=mouse+buttons or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316441&highlight=mouse+buttons
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, i dont believe you
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, if you compile it from source you get all this features... and if you install the last TCL you get anti-aliasing fonts too
<SCanzt1> mount: mount point /windows does not exist
<Answer> SCanzt1, mkdir /windows first
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, really?
<DarkSpirit> Will do thanks both of you
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, yeah really
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, ok you got me =)
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, I was surprised too... I installed it just some days ago and it rocks ;)
<gspr> Hey. If I build a kernel with dpkg-kpkg from the Ubuntu sources, how do I get things like firmwares included?
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, problem is, you have to install last tcl and tk ... a friend of mine give me them .... tcl 8.5 , tcl 8.5 dev ... tk8.5 tk.85 dev
<SCanzt1> dogpigeoncow@Glenn-Laptop:~$ mkdir windows
<SCanzt1> dogpigeoncow@Glenn-Laptop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows
<SCanzt1> mount: mount point /windows does not exist
<SYSDragon> um
<SYSDragon> hola?
<gspr> I see firmware files are in the linux-image package, but I need to modify a driver slightly, so I needed to build my own kernel
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, they are not in default repos... you have to find the debian packages
<Answer> SCanzt1, mkdir /windows
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, ok np it will be worth it
<felix_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gspr> and I did this through dpkg-kpkg
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<GionnyBoss> n2ob, yeah it sure will be worth it
<SCanzt1> mkdir: cannot create directory `/windows': Permission denied
<bruenig> SCanzt1, sudo mkdir windows
<Daniwan> Any developers out there?  Got a question about linkind shared objects.  I am making a large modular program that I want to run mainly off of shared objects.  Problem is it is so large some of the so's depend on other so's..  I'm worried about redunancy.  Question is if I link the same so in say 3 other so's that are linked to the end app..  Will that actuall load 3 instances of the first so into memory?
<Answer> SCanzt1, sudo mkdir /windows
<dabide> is there a software/program i can use on ubuntu server 6.10 to check the system temperature? (as in bios, but while the system is running)
<Answer> SCanzt1, you have to make a directory somewhere for the mount point
<bruenig> I would put it in /media/windows
<bruenig> but whatever
<dyrne> dabide: acpi -V ? is that what you want?
<SCanzt1> do mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows
<Answer> yeah wherever
<SCanzt1> sudo...
<SCanzt1> after that i get the next line
<SCanzt1> now wat
<ian__> Answer, ifconfig -a shows an eth0, lo, and a sit0
<felix_> Are there instructions somewhere for making Adobe's Flash plugin work on an Athlon64 with 64-bit-kernel?
<Answer> ian__, does dmesg show your card?
<sebrock> yes forun
<sebrock> forums
<dabide> dyrne: dont know, i'm very new to linux, i'll try
<crdlb> dabide, look in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<dabide> kk
<SCanzt1> now what?
<Answer> SCanzt1, now cd /windows and see if you can see your files
<SCanzt1> bash: cd: /windows: Permission denied
<Wanderer> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<gspr> Hey. If I build a kernel with dpkg-kpkg from the Ubuntu sources, how do I get things like firmwares included? I see the linux-image packages have the firmwares included, but I have the need to change some module source before compilation, so I thought I'd build my own package. How do I include the firmware stuff that's included in the standard packages? I used make oldconfig.
<dabide> crdlb: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is an empty folder on my system
<Wanderer> can anyone help me figure out why I had sound in kubuntu i386 but not in amd64?  I've installed the alsa-drivers the same as in the i386
<Wanderer> about to downgrade back to i386
<SCanzt1> bash: cd: /windows: Permission denied
<ian__> Answer, no.
<Answer> SCanzt1, make a directory that you can access, and then mount your windows to it
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ian__> Answer, (dmesg does not show my card)
<Answer> ian__, ok then I guess you have a special card.  I have used cisco lmc352 and cb21ag without ndiswrapper
<SCanzt1> how do i get permision to view file?
<SCanzt1> it says im not the owner so i cant vie
<SCanzt1> how do i make myself the owner
<ian__> Answer, ok.  I have always had to use ndiswrapper.  so, why isn't it installing?
<DarkSpirit> Cool SHRED works nicely :D
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... has anyone here used aticonfig ? I'm trying to get rid of "snow" on my monitor. Card is new to me, but was said to be working (ATi 9600 Pro AIW).
<Answer> !ndiswrapper | ian__
<ubotu> ian__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkSpirit> How many times does it write over the file ?
<bruenig> DarkSpirit, I believe 5
<bruenig> I know it is at least 3
<Plecebo> my laptop freezes when i try to shut down or restart, the screeen scrambles and it plays a sound on a loop over and over.  What is a good way to troubleshoot that problem?
<DarkSpirit> Also how can I put it in the RIGHT click Menu ?
<bruenig> DarkSpirit, oh it says 25 in the documentation
<MitchM> Plecebo, does it do this when you restart outside of X?
<DarkSpirit> WTF 25 overkill
<DarkSpirit> How can I set it to 7 ?
<bruenig> DarkSpirit, if you do shred -n 7 file
<SCanzt1> i type 'ls' and nothing happens
<MitchM> Plecebo, "shutdown -r now" ?
<DarkSpirit> Thanks :D
<Plecebo> MitchM, not sure, i'm on the computer now, i can check one second. What command to shut down x?
<ian__> Answer, it is not a cisco card, it is an INPROCOMM.
<atomiku_> hi there, i got a serious problem. i just installed some restricted package... something like restricted-package-368-blah-11 and when I rebooted...
<atomiku_> it said fatal error: no screens found
<MitchM> Plecebo, restart your computer using "shutdown -r now" from the command line
<atomiku_> im currently on the TTY1
<atomiku_> how can I fix it
<atomiku_> ?
<Plecebo> MitchM, ok brb
<Answer> ian__, sorry never heard of it
<bruenig> atomiku_, you are sure it is 386?
<ian__> Answer, ok. i will check out the docs. thanks.
<bruenig> atomiku_, if so sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-386
<DarkSpirit> About the WINDOWS LIST in the Taskbar been very long due to the Windows Name. How can I make it a certain size
<dabide> i installed acpi with "apt-get install acpi", when i run "acpi -V" i get "No support for device type: battery/themal/ac_adapter" - is there sthg i can do to get the system temperatures, or seems my motherboard to be unsupported?
<atomiku_> bruenig: i removed the package but
<atomiku_> when I reboot, it just says it cant start the X server
<atomiku_> when i check the logs, it says fatal error: no screens found
<bruenig> atomiku_, that does not seem restricted modules fault
<bruenig> seem to be*
<atomiku_> and I believe before that it says something about no devices found
<atomiku_> Perhaps its to do with my display drivers?
<atomiku_> nvidia-glx
<bruenig> atomiku_, just for kicks try, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<bruenig> those are backticks by the way
<atomiku_> hmmm
<atomiku_> okay
<atomiku_> uname-r command not found
<atomiku_> nvm
<atomiku_> i forgot a space
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<atomiku_> is there a way to see if I can start the X server through this TTY?
<SCanzt1> i cant view my windows files even though i have moounted the partition
<bruenig> atomiku_, startx
<userund> atomiku_: startx
<DarkSpirit> Is there any media Player sort of like Media PLayer Classic ?
<atomiku_> thanks, lets see if it works
<bruenig> atomiku_, you may need to reboot though after restricted modules
<Plecebo> MitchM, that worked ok, the screen went black, then fadded to white... then after a few seconds i saw the ubuntu progress bar and the computer restarted
<atomiku_> sudo startx ?
<bruenig> atomiku_, no sudo
<ajd17> If Apache is failing to start (/etc/init.d/apache2 start   comes back in less than a second with no error) what log file might help?
<atomiku_> k
<userund> DarkSpirit: vlc, mplayer, totem, there are tons of media players.
<bruenig> !mediaplayers
<MitchM> Plecebo, interesting. So when you shutdown from "X" it crashes...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<atomiku_> (EE) NO DEVICES FOUND
<DarkSpirit> Do you mind pasting what you said to me again please about linux version of the prograns? I didnt save it and its goes since i restarted X-server
<atomiku_> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Alam_Ubuntu> DarkSpirit, mplayer
<atomiku_> I think i messed up my config.
<MitchM> Plecebo, I cannot help you further. Seems like it is now narrowed down to an X-desktop problem
<jimcooncat> how do I troubleshoot a usb printer connection?
<SCanzt1>  i cant view my windows files even though i have moounted the partition
<atomiku_> i redid nvidia-xconfig, now im getting no devices detected.
<lisapc> when I try to run LiveCD it stops at the message: "Probing/Loading AGP Modules.  Any way around this?  And what is AGP?
<Plecebo> MitchM, yea i get this strange "scrambled" kind of looking screen, and it begins to play the shutdown sound, but then gets stuck in a loop
<Plecebo> MitchM, hmm ok thanks for your help
<MitchM> Plecebo, Look on launchpad.net for a similar problem perhaps?
<MitchM> Plecebo, maybe its an easy fix :)
<atomiku_> damn
<atomiku_> what has happened :(
<Plecebo> MitchM, ok thanks :)
<GionnyBoss> I want to install Xubuntu on an old computer, preserving Windows 98 partition. How can I divide the only partition present to use the free space without loosing Win 98 data? Can anybody help me, please?
<dyrne> dabide: if you cd /proc/acpi/thermal*/THRM    there is not info when you cat any of the files there? cat temperature for instance
<lisapc> GionnyBoss xbutunu will doit
<ajd17> /var/log/apache2/{access,error}.log are empty -- is there a better place I should be checking?
<atomiku_> okay
<SCanzt1> please help me:  i cant view my windows files even though i have moounted the partition
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, and I can be sure that no data will be loss?
<atomiku_> First of all.. what might be causing X not to start with the error: No devices detected then Fatal Server Error: No screens found?
<atomiku_> All I did was install a few packages
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, the partition is FAT32
<gspr> which package contains the ipw2200 firmware files?
<dabide> dyrne: -bash: cd: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM: No such file or directory  , i just right now installed acpi with apt-get install apci, do i need to configure it for my system=
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, if I loose data, my girlfriend will probabily kill me
<dyrne> SCanzt1: mount with like this: sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mountpoint    i think will work
<nexous> How do I go about updating from edgy -> feisty?
<tovella> GionnyBoss: if this old computer will boot from a CD, you should have no problems.
<atomiku_> would sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do anything?
<lisapc> GionnyBoss u cANNOT be sure
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, but usually there are no problems, right?
<ajd17> So no one knows anything about Apache2 log files?
<lisapc> GionnyBoss many times I did it, I lost my Windows and it became corrupt!  there are no guarantees
<dyrne> dabide: well i dont normally recommend rebooting but.. dont know if that would help
<`Matir> nexous, should just need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace all "edgy" with "feisty", and do apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<lisapc> GionnyBoss usually there are probs
<lisapc> GionnyBoss backup first
<Munksgaard> Hi guys! I could use a little help getting my newly set up ubuntu box working. Today i finally got my x server working, but it won't give me the right resolution :(. I am running on a 1440x900 laptop with ubuntu 6.06 and a ATI Radeon x700 mobility graphics card. When i get in to X, i get a 640x480 resolution.
<SCanzt1> Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<lisapc> GionnyBoss its very risky
<nexous> `Matir: okay, will it effect my wireless setup?
<lisapc> GionnyBoss do it at your own risk
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, oh thanks a lot!
<dyrne> SCanzt1: sudo umount /mountpoint && mount -o umask=000 /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<lisapc> GionnyBoss welcome to reality.  no fantasy stories here
<tovella> nexous: there are so many new features in fiesty.  i think most people would be better off doing a backup, then doing a fresh install.
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, I guess I will buy an old hard disk to put there .... and I will install Linux on the second hard drive
<lisapc> GionnyBoss install it on a secoind HDD
<`Matir> nexous, depends on your wireless setup, but i wouldn't think so
<lisapc> GionnyBoss yep
<`Matir> nexous, but keep in mind, it's still pre-release
<atomiku_> First of all.. what might be causing X not to start with the error: No devices detected then Fatal Server Error: No screens found?
<nexous> `Matir: I know.
<lisapc> GionnyBoss and some times its not installed completely and corrupted my windows boot sectors
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, I appreciate that... that's excatly what I wanted to hear :)
<atomiku_> I think it might have been the beryl install script
<atomiku_> it installed some weird drivers
<AlexC_> Hi hi
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, thanks for your help
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey how can I reference a local file location in my sources.list ?
<lisapc> GionnyBoss dont install it on same HDD unless u dont care if you lose windows
<lisapc> GionnyBoss np
<SCanzt1> Mount: only root can do this
<lisapc> when I try to run LiveCD it stops at the message: "Probing/Loading AGP Modules.  Any way around this?  And what is AGP?
<ajd17> AGP is a graphic card slot
<^Ocean^> how do i get Ctrl+alt +/- to change my video resolutions
<ajd17> Accelerated Graphic Port IIRC
<GionnyBoss> lisapc, oh I see! So I will buy another HD ... I installed on the same HD on my Laptop, but there was a partition already done, so it was very easy. On this other case, I will buy a small HD :P thanks and bye!
<^Ocean^> it used too, now it dont :(
<AlexC_> ^Ocean^: really? mines never done that,
<^Ocean^> now i gota goto System/ Setting/ Screen Resolutions
<^Ocean^> i cant just change it on the fly
<dyrne> SCanzt1: arg sorry just sudo umount  then sudo mount
<GionnyBoss> now I go with problem n 2 ....
<dyrne> SCanzt1: seperate commands
<AlexC_> ^Ocean^: to be honest .... how often do you change you're res for that to be of a big problem?
<ajd17> SCanzt1: are you having trouble mounting a file system?
<crdlb> ^Ocean^, the resolutions need to be listed in xorg.conf in sequence
<qsloqs> Hi, I have one CNET switch and its leds are green and yellow what does it mean? what means yellow leds?
<^Ocean^> AlexC: one of my computers is starting in the wrong Resolution...
<^Ocean^> crdlb, they all are...
<qsloqs> I know that green leds its normal, but yellow?
<AlexC_> qsloqs: that's not really a Ubuntu support question is it,
<GionnyBoss> I have an Intel video card on my Laptop... I use i810 driver but 3d acceleration is very slow and if I run 'glxinfo | grep direct' I get : "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b" and "direct rendering: Yes" . 3D works, but it's very very slow. What can I do, please?
<crdlb> ^Ocean^, if it is starting in the wrong one then just remove the other resolutions
<detectiveinspekt> hi im using azureus-ubuntu in edgy and getting really bad torrent preformace
<Toxix> hello, maybe somebody know how to install AC'97 audio drivers?
<duckdown> Is there a character map like there is in Gnome for KDE?  I want to look at all the cool japanese writing, I remember specifically they have a 1-character smiley face
<lisapc> ajd17 the liveCD picked up my graphics card. so why would it freeze at: "Probing/Loading AGP Modules ??
<^Ocean^> crdlb:  I could do that... but i would rather have the ability to change resolutions from the key bored like i could before,  becuase there are other things i like todo were the quick change resolution is handy....
<atomiku_> First of all.. what might be causing X not to start with the error: No devices detected then Fatal Server Error: No screens found?
<tovella> Toxix: if your sound device is working properly, the drivers should be installed automatically.
<drarem> is raid a hardware thing?  can I dedicate a separate harddrive as a raid device - like a mirror or backup of a production harddrive ?
<atomiku_> I think it might have been the beryl install script
<SCanzt1> dogpigeoncow@Glenn-Laptop:~$ sudo umount /media/windows
<SCanzt1> umount: /media/windows: not mounted
<SCanzt1> dogpigeoncow@Glenn-Laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<SCanzt1> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<SCanzt1> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /windows
<teeL> Hi. I have installed LAMP and phpsysinfo via synaptic. The webserver is working, but i have no idea where phpsysinfo is :S
<drarem> or do you have to have an actual raid device, whatever that is?
<AlexC_> !paste | SCanzt1
<ubotu> SCanzt1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<^Ocean^> dra_, You can use Software raid
<atomiku_> brb
<SCanzt1> sorry
<drarem> k
<SCanzt1> but that doesnt make any sence
<^Ocean^> drarem, u can use software rade, but its a lil more CPU intensive...
<SCanzt1> OMG
<crdlb> ^Ocean^, have you set the proper default in gnome-display-properties ?
<SCanzt1> this is horrible, never mind not being able to retrieve my files, i cant even log onto windows
<detectiveinspekt> does ubuntu have some sort of SYN protection automaticly turn on?
<D7> my network-manager applet says no devices found, this is an ibook g4, wireless works, but network manager does nothing, any ideas?
<^Ocean^> crdlb, I cant see how that has anything todo with the  ctrl+alt +/- funtion changing screen resolutions....
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: what are you trying to do?
<^Ocean^> the Gnome-display-properties works just fine, change resolutions at will and etc...  the issue is, i have lost the ctrl+alt +/- key bored short cut
<kelsin> D7: any interface you want network-manager to manage has to not be in /etc/network/interfaces so that the system doesn't manager it first
<crdlb> ^Ocean^, I don't think keyboard resolution switching is supported by recent versions of X
<crdlb> but I could be wrong of course
<SCanzt1> alex: 2 things
<AlexC_> AlexC_ not Alex
<^Ocean^> crdlb, Last i herd,   it was something you could re-enable...
<SCanzt1> a) reboot to windows which i cant do
<SCanzt1> b) access any windows files
<SCanzt1> which i cannot do at all
<SCanzt1> after lots of mounting, unmounting
<SCanzt1> and playing with ntfs-3g
<AlexC_> !enter | SCanzt1
<ubotu> SCanzt1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: in terminal do "mount"
<tovella> SCanzt1: is your drive going bad, maybe?
<SCanzt1> sorry again
<crdlb> ^Ocean^, you could use the xrandr command
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: pastebin the output of mount for me
<^Ocean^> ??
<dyrne> SCanzt1: sudo umount /windows then sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<dyrne> SCanzt1: youve got 2 windows dirs one at /  and one at /media
<D7> kelsin: so I should comment out the lines for eth1?
<SCanzt1> is that bad
<SCanzt1> ok brb alexc
<dyrne> SCanzt1: no not bad
<SCanzt1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kelsin> D7: yep, comment out the lines for the interfaces that you want to manage
<n2ob> GionnyBoss, installed the latest amsn snapshot it looks amazing! thanks man
<unimatrix9> any one got an hp s7730 running ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> :)
<kelsin> D7: manage *with network manager
<AlexC_> !anyone | unimatrix9
<hyapadi> hi, does anybody know how to update the azureuz installed by automatix? automatix has released the new azureus, but i don't think it will automatically update the az in my system
<ubotu> unimatrix9: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Moniker42> hey, how do i get my widescreen monitor working in portrait mode?
<SCanzt1> alexC http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7982/
<AlexC_> Moniker42: if you know ... let me know! The option for me is grayed out in System->Prefs->Resolution ... is it the same for you?
<Moniker42> AlexC_, yea it is!
<AlexC_> Moniker42: hum ...
<crdlb> ^Ocean^, as in binding "xrandr -o X" (where x is one of the resolution ids, run xrandr for a list) to a keyboard shortcut
<lisapc> can my video card still function if agp is disabled?
<Moniker42> AlexC_, i hadn't noticed it was there at all actually :)
<unimatrix9> !ubotu anyone? have an hp s7730 by change?
<AlexC_> lisapc: if it's an AGP card .. then no it wont work
<AlexC_> unimatrix9: Ubotu is a bot .. not a human hehe
<dyrne> hyapadi: solution might be to uninstall azureus package and use the one you get if you just sudo apt-get install azureus i dont know where automatix gets azureus
<lisapc> AlexC_ when I try to run LiveCD it stops at the message: "Probing/Loading AGP Modules.  Any way around this?
<SlimG> Can't get sound on my PB EasyNote W3334 laptop (Realtek ALC880), anyone know how to fix it?
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: so what if you do "sudo ls /windows
<tovella> lisapc: perhaps the CD you have is messed up?
<SCanzt1> sudo ls /media/windows
<SCanzt1> nothing
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: that's not what I said.
<lisapc> tovella it works on another system
<Moniker42> AlexC_, what's your video card? mines is a geforce 6800
<SCanzt1> yes i know but that drive is mounted
<AlexC_> Moniker42: ATI X800XT
<SCanzt1> ok fine
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: no it's not. /dev/hda1 on /windows type ntfs (rw)
<D7> kelsin: thanks, I should probably comment out the wired connection to and manage it with this...
<tovella> lisapc: that other system may use a different AGP driver/module.
<SCanzt1> i changed it though
<SCanzt1> and still nothing anywa
<kelsin> D7: yes, on my desktop and laptop I have network manager manager everything but the lo interface. When I plug it it disconnects the wireless and vice-versa
<tovella> lisapc: when you boot from your CD, there should be an option to test the media (CD).
<area64> When I installed Ubuntu I must have messed up the partitioning, because I have to manually change my volume number in /boot/grub/menu.lst each time something generates the file.  How can I fix this?
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: it's gonna get confusing if you're changing directories and stuff around when I'm trying to help with old info you give :P
<abubakir> hi
<SCanzt1> yes i know
<abubakir> hi
<SCanzt1> soz, that other guy gave me some instruction as i sent u that thing
<SCanzt1> it will stay this way now
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: you have WindowsXP installed yeah?
<lisapc> can my Nvidia card still function of I load linux without agp?
<SCanzt1> its at  /media/windows
<lisapc> tovella I told yuou already! it works on another system
<AlexC_> lisapc: I just said, if it's an AGP card then no it wont.
<pavs_away_eating> anyone installed OSX with ubuntu on a AMD64 system? Is it possible?
<DarkSpirit> How to I make a Shortcut to "/" and Trash on the Desktop ?
<abubakir> i have a question
<SCanzt1> ya, supposedly, but not indication at all!
<apokryphos> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lisapc> AlexC_ will it damage my video card if I try to load witg that switch of noagp?
<tovella> lisapc: again, that other system may use a different AGP driver/module.
<abubakir> i have problems with my wine
<AlexC_> lisapc: nope,
<acemics> i have problems with my wine too ;-)
<SCanzt1> it almost seems as if windows doesnt exist
<crdlb> DarkSpirit, you need to run gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop and set trash_visible
<SCanzt1> but it couldnt have been uninstalled coz i partitioned space for it
<eagles0513875> same here wine i somehow broke it even after a fresh install
<pavs> i got red wine, it emulates my feelings really good
<AlexC_> Oh! problems ... ok, well to fix the problem you need to tell us the problem first!
<abubakir> when i start Half-Life 2 Deathmeatch it goes down
<eagles0513875> lol i double click on the install.exe it doesnt load anything
<crdlb> DarkSpirit, and for /  just drag Filesystem from Computer
<whatspy> hey guys, just a little "ls" thing: is it possible to display directories first ?
<lisapc> tovella so its a waste of time to check the media then as you suggest
<Moniker42> eagles0513875, .exes are for windows
<unimatrix9> i run sol.exe with great succes on wine..!
<gradin> eagles0513875: install.exe sounds like a windows executable
<dabide> dyrne: i still get "acpi -V" : "No support for device type: battery/themal/ac_adapter" , and the thermal_zone dir is empty
<gradin> anybody know how to resume a tty1 session?
<eagles0513875> i was able to get the exe to work with wine before i broke my linux os completely
<dyrne> unimatrix9: make a wiki article for sol.exe
<unimatrix9> great idea!
<unimatrix9> LOL
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: are you _sure_ /dev/hda1 is where you're windows partition is?
<tovella> lisapc: not a waist of time.  i have 7 machines, all of which use different video drivers.  the CD worked on 6 of them, but a single file required by the 7th machine was corrupted on the CD.
<SCanzt1> AlexC_: i will check again
<Tibmol> how can i add my tv card to kdetv video list ?
<tovella> lisapc: burned a new CD, and it worked fine.
<pavs> anyone installed OSX with ubuntu on a AMD64 system? Is it possible?
<Tibmol> !kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<lisapc> tovella ok intresting. thanks
<lisapc> brb
<SCanzt1> AlexC_: hda1 = ntfs but it says that only5gb has been used out of 40gb - there is no way i formated it
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: then something is badly wrong :P
<skywalker> the link to wine tools isent working is the server up?
<SCanzt1> wats worse
<Tibmol> how can i add my tv card to kdetv video list ?
<DarkSpirit> crdlb>Thanks that place has more settings that I can use :D
<SCanzt1> is that system, administration, disks doesnt work
<AlexC_> !repeat | Tibmol
<ubotu> Tibmol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: "doesn't work" ...
<SCanzt1> it opens but it reports some script error and exits
<dyrne> tim__b: you might get a better answer in /join kubuntu
<AlexC_> ahh, some script error .... I see. I'm not psysic :P
<SCanzt1> so wat do i do
<SCanzt1> if i reinstall windows, would it be installed with all my old files?
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: nope.
<DrNic1> SCanzt1: probably not
<SCanzt1> AlexC_: is there any possible thing i can do? wat about remote desktop
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: it sounds like you're hard drive is messed up,
<unimatrix9> SCanzt1 dont you have an live boot cd of some sort?
<SCanzt1> i fell sick
<SCanzt1> feel*
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: you can't remote desktop into an operating system that isn't loaded.
<SCanzt1> no, but for sum1 to type the commands and stuff
<SCanzt1> i have a live boot cd but it only offers to reinstall windows
<AlexC_> that's just lazy getting us to do the work!
<dyrne> SCanzt1: your free of MS. rejoice! :)
<AlexC_> haha
<SCanzt1> im free of my documents and my precious photos
<unimatrix9> SCanzt1 : have you got an knoppix cd by any change?
<SCanzt1> wat is that
<unimatrix9> hmm, guess not , whats the cdrom you have got you can boot?
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: download a gParted Live CD ?
<DrNic1> you could always boot from a DOS disk and use debug :p
<SCanzt1> i have Ubuntu live
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: use that then
<unimatrix9> AlexC , he would like to rescue his data
<DarkSpirit> How can I set the default icon size in the desktop ?
<AlexC_> unimatrix9: I know,
<SCanzt1> how would i use the ubu live cd?
<AlexC_> put it in CD drive, let iet it boot up
<AlexC_> s/iet/it
<DrNic1> DarkSpirit: its under nautilus settings.  Edit > prefs > default size
<unimatrix9> SCanzt1 : wait a bit, have you got ubuntu running right now?
<SCanzt1> yes
<SCanzt1> im using it now
<SCanzt1> not the cd though
<unimatrix9> okey do an apt get install qtparted...
<AlexC_> DrNic1: I don't know what Gnome you use but I have no Prefs->Default Size :P
<DarkSpirit> I dont see it
<SCanzt1> wow
<SCanzt1> 70mb?
<DrNic1> AlexC_: well, default zoom level then ;)
<AlexC_> DrNic1: no, sorry my mistake - thought you meant System->Prefs
<crdlb> DrNic1, but that affects all folders in icon view
<AlexC_> unimatrix9: QTparted?!
<DrNic1> I know what I meant :)
<unimatrix9> yes
<AlexC_> unimatrix9: he's runing Gnome. so you want gParted !
<SCanzt1> unimatrix9: QTparted?!
<DrNic1> crdlb: yeah, well thats kinna the way to do it
<AlexC_> qt = kde, unimatrix9
<SCanzt1> i have gparted
<dorbeck> Linux can't handle NTFS partitions properly
<IcEpiCk> hello
<AlexC_> hi,
<IcEpiCk> Why when i try to install ubuntu it says something like I/O Error logical disk
<SCanzt1> qt or g????
<AlexC_> gParted, SCanzt1
<AlexC_> qtparted is the KDE version, afaik
<DrNic1> IcEpiCk: doesn't sound very promising, your disk might be about to die.  you tried a diff cable?
<SCanzt1> i have gparted
<SCanzt1> wat did u want me to do with it?
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 yep but same problem
<Dj_ToNy> hi
<Dj_ToNy> This is kernel package version 10.049ubuntu5.
<DrNic1> IcEpiCk: i'd say the disk is on the way out then. it work with a diff OS?
<SCanzt1> unimatric: wat did u want me to do with it?
<lisapc> when installing ubuntu anf gnome and KDE.  should i make swap partition 1 gig or 2 gig?  I have 1 Gig RAM
<Dj_ToNy>  Modules not configured, so not making modules_image
<atomiku_> When ubuntu boots up, an error comes up saying X couldnt start... No device detected. Fatal Server Error: No screens found. how can I fix this?
<Dj_ToNy> what's problems?
<AlexC_> lisapc: 1gb
<atomiku_> im stuck on the TTY at the moment
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 yap it works to install windows on it
<AlexC_> atomiku_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flake> I did a /configure and make install, how do I remove it?
<enix> i currently run dapper, everything works fine execpt the length of my battery, it drains in about an hour, twice as quick as with XP. I want to upgrade to 6.10 in hopes to solve this problem. my question is is it better to do a fresh install or just upgrade through the term?
<gradin> i'm going nuts here, anybody know how to switch to tty1 from a remote ssh tunnel?
<dorbeck> SCantz1: if I were you, I wouldn't do anything, Linux can't handle NTFS partitions properly.
<unimatrix9> take an look at your disk ( dont edit though )\
<lisapc> AlexC_ 1 gig is definately enough?
<AlexC_> dorbeck: yes it can, it can read and write.
<gradin> i've got server output being routed to a term i forgot to screen
<flake> do i have to rollback to a previous version
<gradin> and i can't stop the service thats running...
<dorbeck> i've only managed read-only
<DrNic1> gradin: ctrl + z should do it :p
<AlexC_> lisapc: it's usualy twice your ram, but 1gb is really enough to not have doubled swap space
<TSWoodV> dorbeck: Says who?  gparted works pretty well on all cases I've dealt with.
<AlexC_> dorbeck: you can now write to ntfs
<gradin> DrNic1: i'm rmemote...
<lisapc> AlexC_ can I make a gig part for ubuntu using my partiton maker and then tell ubuntu at install time to use that particular partition?
<SCanzt1> :'(
<gradin> *remote
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 yap it works to install windows on it
<dorbeck> Well, I hope so for SCantz1
<gilligan_> hm.. i8k.ko is not in the kernel in edgy/amd64 ?
<crdlb> lisapc, yes
<AlexC_> lisapc: yep,
<DrNic1> IcEpiCk: well, i'd just ignore the message then ;)
<crdlb> although you might as well make it blank space
<gradin> DrNic1: unless i can remotely ctrl+z it from another tty?
<SCanzt1> "waaaaaaaaaaah"
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 if i could... u cant skip it :P
<atomiku_> AlexC_: I just did that, didnt know what to put in for all the things it was requesting, but im still getting the same errors
<flake> how can I remove something after a ./configure and a make install?
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 it just comes and comes and COMES
<atomiku_> I think it was the beryl setup script I did
<atomiku_> it must have screwed things up
<lisapc> ok thanks
<DrNic1> :/
<SCanzt1> gaan fok 'n perd
<atomiku_> (EE) No Devices Detected.
<atomiku_> Fatal Server Error: no screens found
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 should i try to install amd64 version? cause i got amd64 processor?
<DrNic1> you using some odd kind of disk controller?
<aguedes> the cscreen?
<linxeh> IcemanCZ: how much ram do you have?
<dorbeck> i know how you feel, SCantz1
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 cause i installed now the normal version
<SCanzt1> so u understand afrikaans?
<DrNic1> IcEpiCk: you tried the alternate install CD?
<dorbeck> i'm dutch
<SCanzt1> :)
<atomiku_> AlexC_: Any other suggestions?
<IcEpiCk> DrNic1 not yet but iam downloading the amd64 version
<atomiku_> im re
<atomiku_> disregard "im re" lol
<DrNic1> give that a go and see what happens :)
<SCanzt1> omg
<linxeh> IcEpiCk: you only need the 64bit version if you have lots of RAM (ie >2GB), or you want a lot of pain
<linxeh> IcEpiCk: most of the commercial software is not available for amd64, nor many commercial binary drivers
<SCanzt1> *dying words* what *choke choke* do i do now? *choke*
<atomiku_> damn
<atomiku_> what has happened to poor x
<IcEpiCk> linxeh yep.. but i dunno whats wrong I/O error logical disk and i just got 1gb ram
<atomiku_> stupid beryl nvidia install script
<linxeh> IcEpiCk: I have an AMD64 box at home, and run 32bit on it
<atomiku_> why did i have to install it
<AlexC_> atomiku_: why does anything ever happen =)
<linxeh> IcEpiCk: probably you have a SATA disk and the controller isnt supported or something
<atomiku_> AlexC_:
<atomiku_> There must be a way
<IcEpiCk> linxeh IDE
<AlexC_> of course there is, atomiku_
<atomiku_> But how :O
<AlexC_> that's the hard part
<atomiku_> I just wanna see my desktop again :'( lol
<atomiku_> I think what ive done is: totally screwed it all up
<AlexC_> atomiku_: get another PC, find a nice screenshot, print it out - stick it over you're monitor?
<atomiku_> Wait
<atomiku_> Correction:
<atomiku_> I think what the beryl setup script has done is: totally screwed it all up
<tovella> lisapc: I don't think a gig will be enough.
<dorbeck> SCantz1, despair?
<IcEpiCk> well LAST TRY
<atomiku_> I think im just gonna save myself alot of trouble and reinstall ubuntu.
<sycho> I'm trying to install cdemu and I keep getting the error "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop." during make. any ideas how to work around this?
<atomiku_> ill keep my old ubuntu partition so I can move all the files over
<linxeh> sycho: fix the makefile
<atomiku_> Well, wish me luck :<
<AlexC_> atomiku_: you can still save files if you need them onto a usb drive or something
<atomiku_> THanks for the help, AlexC_
<SCanzt1> ja! ek dink ek sal 'n jong meisie moer
<AlexC_> SCanzt1: english please,
<atomiku_> see you when I reinstall ubuntu
<sycho> linxeh, what would I change?
<atomiku_> ;_;/
<AlexC_> atomiku_: ok, good luck
<linxeh> sycho: no idea :))
<tovella> lisapc: according to there website: To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space...
<dorbeck> Kalm blijven SCantz1
<funpop> i got a annoying problem and im not able to fix it myself. i made a thread, but its maybe not in the right forum, and i guess it will not fetch a lot attention..:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372719
<nexous> Hi, how do I go about reinstalling firefox from terminal?
<unimatrix9> SCanzt1 : do you see the private?
<SCanzt1> ;D
<SCanzt1> yes
<SCanzt1> im waiting for ur respone
<linxeh> nexous: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<tovella> lisapc: if standard ubuntu, i think it's gonna need around 2.1GB
<unimatrix9> hmm , open terminal and type mount
<nexous> k
<spuddogg_> I've been meaning to ask...Why does Dapper get support for 3 years, and Edgy only 18 months?  Is Dapper a "more official" release or something?
<unimatrix9> see whats mounted..
<SCanzt1> i did all taht
<linxeh> SpudDogg: it is labelled for long time support
<SCanzt1> u tolk me to in the prvate
<linxeh> SpudDogg: it is unfeasable to support every release for a long period of time, so certain releases will be labelled "LTS"
<unimatrix9> and?
<lisapc> tovella i have 100 gig free space
<nexous> linxeh: mozilla-firefox isnt the package name.
<unimatrix9> whats does it say as in dev/hda...etc
<linxeh> !lts | spuddogg_
<ubotu> spuddogg_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<linxeh> heh
<linxeh> nexous: hmm sec
<SCanzt1> check the private...
<spuddogg_> linxeh: so they just pick and choose which ones get it...i understand
<lisapc> tovella you saying that 1 gig RAM is nt enough to install and run Ubuntu?
<SCanzt1> ok wateva
<SCanzt1> it says i have cancer
<tovella> lisapc: ...in response to:  can i make a gig part...
<SCanzt1> on my cpu
<rolnxyz> Does anybody know about a multimedia center solution, like MythTV, but just for music and movies? No cable TV stuff. I would like to see my divx movies on tv, and listen to music, all this with somekind of frontend like MyTV's.
<linxeh> nexous: its firefox sorry
<nexous> linxeh: okay thanks.
<lisapc> tovella do you take drugs dude?
<crdlb> rolnxyz, elisa
<rolnxyz> thanks crdlb
<gradin> Reading state information... Done
<linxeh> spuddogg_: I guess it is whichever ones have the most likely chance of being stable for longest period etc
<gradin> E: Couldn't find package cancer
<lisapc> tovella dont u read anything properly?  i said 1 gig swap partition
<SCanzt1> doesnt say anything aobut dev/hda1
<Shaniac> lol
<unimatrix9> sda?
<Shaniac> chea 1 gig swap here.
<spuddogg_> lisapc: patience is a virtue...we were all noobs once
<linxeh> 140GB swap :)
<SCanzt1> dont see sda
<lisapc> SpudDogg im still onw
<unimatrix9> SCanzt1 : then please do an dmesg in terminal
<sc0tch> Can anyone recommend a good/prefered ISO creation/editing tool? Need to convert some exisiting directories to ISO.
<linxeh> sc0tch: mkisofs
<kelsin> rolnxyz: you can use MythTV and just not use the TV portion, it handles music and movies file (friend uses it for dvd iso's all the time)
<benkillin> how do I get a newer version of phpmyadmin, the one in aptitude is 4:2.8.2-0.2 and that one doesn't work correctly with browsers other than IE
<teeL> I have installed LAMP, and internet was still working. Then i rebooted and I couldnt connect to internet or lan. Anyone got any suggestions?
<unimatrix9> SCanzt1 : you will get an lot of info , try to find the first ide - or ata disk
<linxeh> teeL: the cable came out?
<gradin> anybody know how to view whats going on in say... tty1 when remotely sshing a box?
<sc0tch> Thanks linexh, I'll google that.
<linxeh> sc0tch: sudo apt-get install mkisofs
<tovella> lisapc: that sounds like an attempted insult, but your own words were, ..."can I make a gig part for ubuntu using my partiton maker and then tell ubuntu at install time to use that particular partition?".
<benkillin> teeL check /etc/resolv.conf sometimes DNS gets messedup
<teeL> linxeh: ha-ha. no =P i checked it..
<teeL> benkillin: ok ill check
<tovella> lisapc: like is said, your gonna need more than a gig.
<SpAwN> sc0tch, i *think* kiso will do that to...its a gui for mkisofs
<SCanzt1> unimatrix, can we go to another chanel?
* hyapadi is away: I'm busy
<lisapc> tovella because the person I was speaking to at the time, was able to contexualise the comment, so no need to have included the "swap" comment
<faLUCE> Hi. I have compiled a simple kernel module called hello-1.c with. make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules.   Then I have installed it with make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules_install. Shell's output seems ok, but Now, i can't find where it's installed....
<linxeh> teeL: can you ping an ip address? eg 216.239.59.104 (one of googles web servers)
<teeL> linxeh: No.
<unimatrix9> channel open...
<SCanzt1> #open?
<sc0tch> Looks like mkisofs is already installed on my kubuntu system here, I'll look into the GUI, that would be helpful! Thanks.
<linxeh> teeL: is your ethernet interface visible to "ifconfig" ?
<teeL> benkillin: I checked it, and it says: Nameserver 192.168.62.1 (which is my router) and nameserver 0.0.0.0.
<rolnxyz> thanks kelsin
<linxeh> sc0tch: k3b on kubuntu should be able to make isos i think
<tovella> lisapc: like everyone else, i sometimes miss out on parts of a conversation, but to answer your question more directly... yes i use aspirin from time to time.
<SCanzt1> unimatrix: go to #Glenn
<unimatrix9> ok
<rolnxyz> however elisa seems like a good candidate too
<teeL> linxeh: Yes.
<lisapc> i have 1 gig ram and installing ubuntu with gnome and KDE.  Will 1 Gig swap file suffice?  Or must I make it 2 gig?
<crdlb> lisapc, plenty
<dyrne> lisapc: i run with 512 with no problem. xfce on 256 is smooth
<tovella> lisapc: agreed.
<lisapc> crdlb whats plenty?
<benkillin> teeL: is your box set for DHCP or did you set it to a static IP?
<crdlb> lisapc, 1gb
<nelso_ko> how do I setup my ubuntu install to use the serial port to communicate to other equipment?
<lisapc> crdlb tovella tells me it wont run with only 1 gig swap
<crdlb> lisapc, unless you plan on hibernating you really don't need any swap
<sink> hi
<lisapc> crdlb so ill make it 1 gig swap then, thanks.
<linxeh> teeL: is an ip address shown ?
<nexous> Okay, I tried reinstalling firefox, but I keep getting the whole 'Restore Previous Session' everytime.
<teeL> benkillin: DHCP
<nexous> Anyone know how to resolve this?
<tovella> lisapc: i've acknowledged that was a mistake on my part.
<benkillin> can you ping the localhost?
<lisapc> nexous i have a  solution
<shoumik> hi i'm having some trouble with banshee
<shoumik> it's not recognizing my ipod
<jeff_> nexous: you can delete your ~/.mozilla directory if you want to get rid of all settings and extensions you've changed
<lisapc> nexous type: killall firefox-bin
<tovella> lisapc: i missed the part about it being for swap.  assumed you meant for root partition.
<abonilla> I have a problem with networkmanager, I cannot see wirless networks with it until in the network-admin. In the Applet it won't show any networks, nor it will give WPA as an option. Any idea why?
<lisapc> tovella ok np. thanks
<SCanzt1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<teeL> linxeh: The ipadress is in the syslog.. Something pops up everytime i try to ping something.
<teeL> benkillin: Yes, i can ping localhost
<shoumik> hi does any1 know if i can use my ipod shuffle with amarok
<shoumik> so that i can arange songs a certain way
<nexous> jeff_ removing the dir messes up the layout of firefox. Completly.
<benkillin> teeL: can you ping the router
<teeL> benkillin: no
<tovella> my new puppy kept me up all night.  gotta get some sleep.  goodnight all.
<dyrne> shoumik: only a 1% chance of explosion
<n0rx> no.i dont htink Ipod's workj at all with Linux systems
<shoumik> can i use banshee to arrangee my songs
<kelsin> abonilla: you need to let your system or networkmanager handle each network interface not both. If you want to have network manager handle eth1 make sure all references to eth1 are commented out in /etc/network/interfaces
<moche> anyone willing to help a linux newbie install drivers for a GeForce FX 5500 graphics card?
<abonilla> kelsin: ahhh! nice pointer
<crdlb> shoumik, afaik banshee won't modify the directory structure
<shoumik> o
<Mr_Bunny_> I'd like to start BOINC Manager and Apache2 when my machine boots. Ubuntu 6.10. How would I do that?
<kelsin> abonilla: I normally have networkmangaer handle everything and only have lo in /etc/network/interfaces
<linxeh> teeL: no IP address in ifconfig though ?
<abonilla> kelsin: so, that would be the reason? they should write code to warn users about that
<linxeh> n0rx: iPods work fine with linux
<n0rx> : /
<n0rx> hehe. never tried one :D
<linxeh> n0rx: just not with the official software (though iTunes works under WINE)
<n0rx> doh! sorry, of course htey do, nvm
<sink> i'm tried to play mp3 with 5.1, but it only sounds by 2 speakers, my audio card is a AC97, i don't know i need to do, someone can help me please?
<up365> moche, if you havent been here yet http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138 step by step directions for new and experienced
<teeL> linxeh: The ipadress is shown in ifconfig. eth0
<Mr_Bunny_> How do I make my Ubuntu Edgy machine run commands (such as starting programs) when it boots?
<shoumik> well how can i arrange songs on my shuffle through amarok?
<atomiku_> you know
<atomiku_> i really cant be bothered to reinstall
<atomiku_> im gonna face this problem and fix it
<xyverz> that's the spirit!
<linxeh> teeL: can you ping that ip address ?
<atomiku_> so lemme just start by reasking my question
<Mr_Bunny_> How do I set ubuntu edgy to run commands just after the boot process?
<darkcommon> hi, for ubuntu spanish irc, what i need to type
<kelsin> abonilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager that's what taught me
<sink> i'm tried to play mp3 with 5.1, but it only sounds by 2 speakers, my audio card is a AC97, i don't know i need to do, someone can help me please?
<teeL> linxeh: Yes.
<xyverz> atomiku_: ... and your question is?
<linxeh> sink: please dont repeat so soon - it was seen the first time
<atomiku_> When X tries to start, I get this error: No devices detected. Then Fatal Server Error: No screens found. All I did recently was run the beryl nvidia install script and install some restricted module thing through apt-get
<darkcommon> SINK revise the configuration of your main/audiocard and allow 5.1
<linxeh> teeL: in dmesg, does it tell you that the link is up for eth0 ?
<darkcommon> SINK or... test the cables
<Trelard> Hi, I downloaded and burned the 6.10 cd.. I checked the CD via the menu on Boot startup. When i try to install Ubuntu I get a black screen. Anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<linxeh> atomiku_: you tried to use the nvidia drivers I guess
<sink> ok, sorry, i really bored of this problem, i was trying to fix for 2 months -_-
<kelsin> sink: is this a 5.1 mp3 or just a normal stereo one? If it's not a 5.1 audio file then you need to setup your audio card to fake 5 speakers when it only gets 2 channels of audio
<xyverz> atomiku_: did you install linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx?
<atomiku_> Well
<AJIEXA> hi all, I have a troble, plz help me please!!! I have two soundcard in my ubuntu, they are worked good but I can't to switch default one for system and all accaunts - what i must do ??? help me please
<xyverz> and config your xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver?
<atomiku_> I installed nvidia-glx, then I did nvidia-xconfig
<linxeh> atomiku_: you need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic too
<atomiku_> Rebooted, it worked fine.
<up365> sink, sounds like (no pun intended) you need to get into alsamixer through terminal
<sink> kelsin, normalstereo
<atomiku_> then
<darkcommon> KELSIN is right
<atomiku_> After this reboot, I ran the beryl install script
<atomiku_> It all worked good
<linxeh> ah
<darkcommon> you need a config for your audiocard, like Windw$
<linxeh> I gave up with beryl nad the nvidia drivers. every time the kernel is  updated the ubuntu packages break
<xyverz> atomiku: ok, then what?
<atomiku_> I also did this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.1.17-11-386
<kelsin> sink: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound that has useful information, obviously it's not ubuntu, and you might need to find a ubuntu way of doing things, but still
<atomiku_> hoping it would uddate stuff or something
<atomiku_> but when I rebooted after that
<kelsin> sink: that has the appropiate alsa changes
<atomiku_> all i got was that error
<xyverz> atomiku_: just apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<AJIEXA> darkcommon: they are worked
<atomiku_> okay
<sink> darkcommon, cables are ok, and i tried a lot of configurations
<teeL> linxeh: What do you mean? =p It says something like IN= OUT=ETH0
<sink> but nothing
<linxeh> xyverz: that didnt work for me last week
<xyverz> that'll get the module that's required for your current kernel.
<atomiku_> couldnt find package linux-restricted-miodules
<linxeh> xyverz: the  metapackage failed to install the proper package for my kernel
<xyverz> if you're running the generic kernel, the 386 module won't work for you
<darkcommon> 4sink I dont known who its sthe mistake
<linxeh> atomiku_: check that "nv" isnt present in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules
<Trelard> thanks Mr_Bunny.. I'll try that
<sink> kelsin, thanks, i'm going to read this
<dyrne> atomiku_: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)    i think still works with the generic kernel theyre using now
<DemisM> how do I make sure an app runs at boot time, i added files to rc* and init.d do i need to do something else
<Mr_Bunny_> How can I get a command to run upon booting?
<atomiku_> there is nothing in /etc/default/linux-restircted-modules
<atomiku_> stuff in linux-restircted-modules common though
<atomiku_> dyrne: one sec
<erUSUL> Mr_Bunny_: /etc/rc.local
<AJIEXA> how i can switch the default soundcard in my system ????
<theforge> okay, i have a sony vaio with 512 mb ram, 33 gb hd, 800 amd duron. currently has pfsense installed. i downloaded ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso from ftp.kernel.org burned the image to a cd-r/w. booted the cdrom and preformed the cdrom intergity test and memtest both passed. when i select ubunto start or install it claims it has loaded the linux kernel and gives a splash screen with a small progress bar oscillating back and forth. after a short ti
<theforge> me the screen goes blank and nothing else occurs. any suggestions, hints, comments, etc ?
<Mr_Bunny_> >.< pastebin!
<darkcommon> XYVERZ a question, i have an AMD64bits proc, I installed Ubuntu EDgy 6.10 64, but in the kernel, appears "2.16.11-generic" I need any other kernel? or is this the kernel for 64bits systems?
<linxeh> atomiku_: make sure it doesnt have nv in that file
<xyverz> hmmm... I dunno about 64bit.
<atomiku_> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-368 is already at newest version
<darkcommon> I doesnt known who "generic" mean!!
<jeff_> darkcommon, it's 64bit kernel if you installed 64bit ubuntu
<linxeh> darkcommon: generic replaced k7
<darkcommon> amm...
<darkcommon> THNX
<xyverz> darkcommon: yeah, looks like the generic will work for you too.
<atomiku_> linxeh: the only thing in that file is RESTRICTED_MODULES="" or something
<atomiku_> no
<linxeh> atomiku_: thats ok then :)
<atomiku_> DISABLED_MODULES=""
<darkcommon> ok!! thanks!!
<xyverz> you're welcome
<n-iCe> Hi
<xyverz> darkcommon: best way to check is to see what kernel you're running now:  uname -r
<sink> kelsin, i can't understand the things of the web :s
<xyverz> or uname -a
<atomiku_> (EE) No devices detected
<n-iCe> How can I install limewire in xubuntu
<atomiku_> I think I have two different nvidia drivers installed or something
<atomiku_> I really dont know
<frwagon> Hey everyone - Just had the sound card in my laptop fry, soon to buy an external sound card ... any that work particularly well in Ubuntu?  m-audio? Creative Labs?
<funpop> if i save a session, where is it stored ? asnd can is there a backup ?
<dyrne> !frostwire | n-iCe  :)
<ubotu> n-iCe  :): frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<xyverz> n-iCe: why would you want to?  *shudder* ;)
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Mr_Bunny_ about pm | Mr_Bunny_ see priv msg from ubotu
<darkcommon> my kernel is: 2.6.17-10-generic , I hope is compatible with AMD64 proccessor.
<xyverz> bittorrent FTW!
<n-iCe> thank yooooou
<n-iCe> let me read
<linux1> hiya ppl mirrors down for edgy update ive tryed .nl and .gb r there any others
<n-iCe> works in xubuntu ?
<moche> @up365 - thanks for the link
<xyverz> n-iCe: yes
<linux1> opps not edgy i mean feisty
<n-iCe> good , thank you
<kelsin> n-iCe: limewire uses the gnutella network, there are LOTS of gnutella clients available as well
<linxeh> frwagon: I had a creative soundblaster external thing that worked ok a couple of years ago. most should work I think, as long as they are standard usb audio devices. you can get good PCMCIA ones that work too (depends how much you want to spend)
<n-iCe> say that the file doesn't exist _/
<teeL> linxeh: Got any more suggestions? :)
<n-iCe> using : sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<n-iCe> :/
<darkcommon> n-iCe: amm... install Automatix, and search an gnutella net client, or in Synaptic, or via terminal "aptitude search gnutella"
<funpop> and bearshare, that uses gnutella too made the police come to the flatemate of my girlfriend
<frwagon> linxeh - hoping for cheap.  Will Ubuntu be friendly with just plugging it in, or should i prep drivers somewhere?
<n-iCe> what? i'm new sorry
<darkcommon> n-iCe: GTK-Gnutella 4example
<linuxnewbie756> how can i rename all of the files in a folder from, for example, .rst (file type) to .txt? for example, file.rst to file.txt?
<yomm> think twice before using !automatix
<linuxnewbie756> can i write up a batch script for that?
<xyverz> n-iCe: welcome to ubuntu! :-)  Linux will pwn your world.
<n-iCe> what i should do with that darkcommon ?
<darkcommon> n-iCe with what? automatix?
<xyverz> n-iCe: it's a Gnutella front end.
<yomm> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<darkcommon> n-iCe or the terminal commands
<theforge> linuxnewbie756: for f in `ls <dir>`
<n-iCe> darkcommon,  with everything
<dyrne> n-iCe: you can use automatix if you want. i dont like it. you can downoad the deb file at frostwire website  just google frostwire
<kelsin> n-iCe: did you download the deb file, and then type "cd ~/Desktop" like the page tell you to
<n-iCe> I need to do what to downlaod the frostwire
<linuxnewbie756> theforge, i don't understand that. i have many folders in folders, so how would i do that
<n-iCe> let me see, then i don't need tu use terminal commands ?
<linxeh> frwagon: most usb soundcards use the usb-audio standards, so you should be ok generally
<darkcommon> xyverz "n-iCe: welcome to ubuntu! :-)  Linux will pwn your world." YEAH!!! LINUX POWER!!
<kelsin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire you follow those directions
<frwagon> linxeh: cool, thanks for the help!
<linxeh> frwagon: i would check to see what is supported under alsa though first
<linxeh> doh
<n-iCe> which one i should download: #   Ubuntu/Debian
<n-iCe> # Tarball, RPM
<Jowi> linuxnewbie756, rename 's/.rst/.txt/' *
<theforge> linuxnewbie756: do nf=`echo ${f} | sed -e 's/\.rst.*$//g'`; echo "mv <dir>/${nf}.rst <dir>/${nf}.txt"; done
<n-iCe>  Ubuntu/Debian , Tarball or  RPM
<juancgt> anyone knows how to change the default ubuntu vncserver port?
<xyverz> n-iCe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire should have the info you need to install and get running with Frostwire.
<dyrne> n-iCe: deb file which the ubuntu/debian will be
<yomm> n-ice : have you tried synaptic ?
<Buva> i need help
<theforge> linuxnewbie756: where <dir> is the directory name.
<Buva> can someone
<Buva> help
<Buva> pls
<Buva> ?
<Buva> pvt
<linuxnewbie756> Jowi, , theforge, i don't understand
<linxeh> juancgt: maybe in /etc/init.d/vncserver or something
<n-iCe> yomm,  nope there can i find it ?
<spinster> Buva: ne PVT samo tuj zbori
<rusty> with what
<atomiku_> When X tries to start, I get this error: No devices detected. Then Fatal Server Error: No screens found. All I did recently was run the beryl nvidia install script and install some restricted module thing through apt-get
<linuxnewbie756> theforge, it is /home/matt/1
* spinster is bosanac
<darkcommon> dyrne : I install some software with Automatix2 and I have the system online, but installing apt-get via, i have some problem, sometimes (I use apt more)
<yomm> n-ice : are you running Ubuntu Edgy ?
<spinster> Buva: dojdi na kanal bosanac ajed..
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<Buva> NEED HELP ABOUT UBUNTU
<theforge> okay, i have a sony vaio with 512 mb ram, 33 gb hd, 800 amd duron. currently has pfsense installed. i downloaded ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso from ftp.kernel.org burned the image to a cd-r/w. booted the cdrom and preformed the cdrom intergity test and memtest both passed. when i select ubunto start or install it claims it has loaded the linux kernel and gives a splash screen with a small progress bar oscillating back and forth. after a short ti
<theforge> me the screen goes blank and nothing else occurs. any suggestions, hints, comments, etc ?
<Buva> just instaled it
<darkcommon> Buva say
<rusty> why doesnt the volume control work
<spinster> BUVO DOJDI NA KANAL BOSANAC
<yomm> n-ice : Its in your menu ; under system i think
<xyverz> n-iCe: are you running Edgy or Dapper?
<rusty> in programs or on the toolbar
<darkcommon>  Buva what problems have u?
<linxeh> atomiku_: if you just want to get X working, but without beryl / XGL etc, then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nvidia" to "nv"
<gilligan_> does anyone know where I can enable compilation of the i8k.ko module ? I can't find "I8K" or anything like that in the .config file
<darkcommon> Buva?? are you online??
<n-iCe> xyverz,  no idea
<xyverz> theforge: take a look at the resolution settings.  I'd use something safe like 800x600 for install
<Jowi> linuxnewbie756, there are many ways of achieving this. one of the ways is to use the command "rename". it has got a special syntax though: rename 's/stringtoreplace/replacewiththis/' filename_or_wildcard
<atomiku_> linxeh: hmm?
<yomm> n-ice :synaptic is an easy to use tool with search functions fo rinstalling software & oackages
<yomm> *packages
<faLUCE> I'm trying to build a really simple kernel module without result. I'm getting mad. here's the makefile: http://rafb.net/p/BykcSi60.html. Heres' the source: http://rafb.net/p/LjMzVi22.html . Here is the error:  make: *** No targets.  Stop. help me!! thnks:)
<atomiku_> well
<atomiku_> beryl is uninstalled at the moment
<linxeh> atomiku_: that will put you back on the old xorg nvidia driver, which will get you into X at least
<xyverz> n-iCe: cat /etc/debian_version and let us know the response
<n-iCe> yomm,  i know i'll check there
<rusty> anyone know how to fix the volume control
<atomiku_> linxeh: okay
<darkcommon> n-iCe yomm its true. Synaptic is very simply app
<DarkSpirit> Is there a newsreader like Newsbin ?
<kelsin> n-iCe is trying to install frostwire which is not in the ubuntu repositories, he just has to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire go there and follow the directions
<n-iCe> cat /etc/debian_version
<linxeh> atomiku_: i've given up trying to get the proper nvidia-glx drivers to work reliably
<n-iCe> hSTOP
<n-iCe> STOP
<darkcommon> DarkSpirit Use liferea
<n-iCe> One by one
<LarryDavid> anyone know why when I install Gnome from Kubuntu, it takes over my login screen (and adds a new one with a flower) ? Is there anyway to stop this, cos for some reason my monitor doesnt like it and is going mental
<n-iCe> to who i need to follow ?
<yomm> kelsin : ok i see !
<n-iCe> testing/unstable
<Buva> yeah
<n-iCe> that say
<Buva> i'm here
<Buva> darkcommon
<rusty> anyone know how to fix the volume control
<darkcommon> say me!
<Buva> look
<atomik1> okay
<DarkSpirit> Does it support binary ?
<Buva> i was on windows xp
<atomik1> linxeh: im in!
<Buva> i today
<Buva> i instaled my ubuntu
<darkcommon> well
<Buva> so on my windovs local disks H & I
<Buva> gone
<Buva> and
<Buva> here
<yomm> n-ice : kelsin is right , if its not in the ubuntu repo ,  you either have to add a repo if one exists , otherwise follw the on-site instructions
<Buva> in computer
<atomik1> linxeh: Now, the question is: How do I go about fixing up this whole driver issue?
<Buva> i have
<Buva> them
<darkcommon> Buva, please write all in a line
<z0rz> Anyone know how to get color working in links2 cli mode?
<Buva> ok
<sink> bb!
<erUSUL> !enter > Buva
<kelsin> n-iCe: go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire and follow the instructions
<linxeh> atomik1: cool - now you need (imo) to reboot to an older kernel, then apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-..... nvidia-glx... etc, then apt-get clean, and then try installing them again, before rebooting to the right kernel. it was a right pig for me
<dyrne> n-iCe: the original answer to your question is both lime and frost require java. "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" will install the safest version i think in edgy. once that is down download the deb from frostwire's website and install it like sudo dpkg -i /home/username/Desktop/*.deb
<Buva> i have them on linux here in computer but i can't open it "Unable to mound the selected volume
<darkcommon> ummm... its an NTFS partition?
<n-iCe> java is for play games?
<atomik1> linxeh: im my grub menu I have multiple versions
<darkcommon> or an FAT32?
<sacater> If there is anyone in here who wants to be a BETA tester for my TEA debian build, i want to know whether my .desktop file works, i supply both tea_14.2.4-3_i386.deb tea-data_14.2.4-3_all.deb, if you are interested please join #sacater
<atomik1> I have a blahblahblah-10 and a blahblahblah-11
<teeL> linxeh: Here is one of the lines in syslog: lserver kernel: [17181210.888000]  IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.62.50 DST=192.168.62.1 LEN67 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL64 ID=7746 PROTO=UDP SPT=32771 DPT=53 LEN=47
<DemisM> beryl is insane
<Buva> i don;t know much about that
<BoMEpsilon> Speaking of beryl...
<atomik1> linxeh: know what I mean? something like linux-generic-10, linux-generic-11 linux-386-11
<darkcommon> DemisM, if you install beryl on an Ati 9550 graph. its opear very well
<atomik1> i think im booted on linux-386-11 atm
<BoMEpsilon> I just tried installing it, and I'm getting an x server error.
<linxeh> atomik1: yeah, I would just choose one of the oldest on there
<Buva> i know that i have wery important things there and i need them back
<atomik1> linxeh: why the oldest one?
<DemisM> i have an x600 and it is running awesomely
<darkcommon> Buva, install gparted in ubuntu or paragon partition manager on windows and say me who partition is
<SCanzt1> hi - amarok doesnt work, it claims that there is another program preventing it to work!!!
<Buva> is there anyway to get them back
<z0rz> Anyone know how to get color working in links2 cli mode?
<BoMEpsilon> I used their script here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<Buva> pl
<linxeh> atomik1: well, anything but the current one. it will have problems removing modules that are in use etc
<up365> beryl + edgy = disaster/reinstall
<matju> in which package is there the manpage for backtrace_symbols (3) ?
<atomik1> hmmmm
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, are you in GNOME?
<linxeh> teeL: sounds like you have a firewall installed. do sudo iptables -L - does it list any rules ?
<SCanzt1> yes
<darkcommon> up365, nope, i installed BEryl XGL in EDGY 64 6.10
<darkcommon> up365, and run very well
<linxeh> up365: it's more nvidia-glx that's a nightmare imo
<axioms> Hi I need some help, i installed menu and menu-xdg and the debian menu still doesn't show up, what do i need to do?
<SCanzt1> krakensden: yes
<up365> darkcommon, for me then
<linxeh> darkcommon: good luck when the kernel gets updated
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, this may sound terrible, but go to the control panel turn off 'software mixing'
<GhostFreeman> Is there anything like NetLimiter for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> matju: manpages-dev ?
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, then run 'killall esd' in a terminal
<GenNMX> If I have two ServerLayouts defined in xorg.conf, the first is F7 and the second is F8, right?
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, 'esd', which should be going away soon, is famous for blocking the soundcard when it doesn't have a hardware mixer
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, and Linux/ALSA does a better job of mixing in any case
<DarkSpirit> Are there Binary Reader for Linux ?
<n-iCe> Where can I downlaod something like winamp ?
<LarryDavid> anyone know why when I install Gnome from Kubuntu, it takes over my login screen (and adds a new one with a flower) ? Is there anyway to stop this, cos for some reason my monitor doesnt like it and is going mental - how do I disable gnome desktop manager and have the regular kubuntu/kde one (the blue one) load instead?
<n-iCe> a mp3 player ?
<spinster> darkcommon: Buva wants to know how he can "itall gparted in ubuntu or paragon partition manager on windows and say me who partition is"
<darkcommon> Buva, first, test if the drive is ok, (exists) and if exists, run in WinbugsXP, if its exists, and you can access it, its only a fail of Ubuntu (need to repair, I too have this problem) if you can access, format it, before create a backup
<Buva> can you tell me how to i install download gparted in ubuntu what ever is that
<darkcommon> *after create a backup
<CAN_> does any of you know, how can i resume with scp?
<CAN_> tnx
<rmd_> n-iCe, open Synaptic and search for WinAmp or XMMS
<rmd_> n-iCe, or Zinf
<spinster> darkcommon: Buva is new in linux
<eugman> Is compiz more stable than beryl? Nearly every other login if I use beryl it'll be all flicker and not work right.
<n-iCe> hehehe
<linxeh> LarryDavid: you need to use kdm rather than gdm
<n-iCe> exists winamp ?!
<n-iCe> :o ?
<KrakensDen> n-iCe, try rythmbox
<n-iCe> which one is the best ?
<darkcommon> gparted= Partition Magic for ubuntu, its really same, but I preffer the Freespire livecd partitioner
<KrakensDen> n-iCe, though many people like amarok or beep
<crdlb> eugman, usually
<linxeh> n-iCe: a copy of winamp is x11amp
<darkcommon> gparted= or Paragon PRO
<kelsin> n-iCe: up to you, we can't tell you which player you'll like best
<teeL> linxeh: How does the rules look like? =p Is it the "Drop"?
<KrakensDen> n-iCe, it depends. What is better, WMP, media player classic, foobar2000?
<SCanzt1> krakens: now wat
<spinster> darkcommon: so tell him a website, sudo apt-get please .......... he is NEW ON LINUX
<dyrne> n-iCe: xmms is alot like winamp
<linxeh> teeL: well I have no rules listed on my machine
<juancgt> anyone knows how to change the default ubuntu vncserver port?
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, try it again
<Jowi> n-iCe, quodlibet is my favourite. xmms is almost exactly as winamp
<darkcommon> aha!! sorry, i dont known it!!
<linxeh> teeL: how did you install lamp ?
<darkcommon> sudo apt-get install gparted
<rmd_> they're all crap
<spinster> darkcommon: after that ?
<dyrne> juancgt: vncserver :2 or whatever
<axioms> Hi I need some help, i installed menu and menu-xdg and the debian menu still doesn't show up, what do i need to do?
<darkcommon> 
<atomik1> linxeh:
<crdlb> n-iCe, try audacious
<SCanzt1> Krakens: no process killed
<atomik1> there?
<n-iCe> thank you
<LarryDavid> linxeh: how do I specify it to use kdm instead of gdm?
<teeL> linxeh: I got a list of stuff like this: ( random line =p ) DROP all -- anywhere 224.0.0.1
<darkcommon> i can exprese me more, i have very bad english....
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, oh? That's strange
<eugman> Anyone have suggestion for a ide to do newb level c++ programming?
<atomik1> linxeh: can you join #atomiku a sec
<atomik1> just wanna paste something and ask a quick question
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, what do you have running right now?
<yomm> darkcommon : what is your native language ?
<kelsin> eugman: Anjuntu or KDevelop
<darkcommon> spanish
<darkcommon> yomm spanish
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<spinster> darkcommon: after sudo apt-get install gparted what to type we enter the passwd and ? what now ?
<SCanzt1> kraken: music program
<SCanzt1> ???
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, that's it?
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, firefox?
<SCanzt1> o
<SCanzt1> ok
<kelsin> eugman: I mean: Anjuta or KDevelop :) spelling error
<matju> erUSUL: no, it's already installed, but backtrace_symbols is still missing. i also have installed libstdc++6-doc and gcc-doc and it's not there either. that manpage is about a gcc-specific function
<darkcommon> u-u gparted spinster,
<eugman> kelsin, will kdevelop work that well on gnome?
<darkcommon> spinster run in a konsole gparted
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, yeah, there is a tweak for that
<SCanzt1> terminal, firefox, filebrowser, GAIM
<spinster> darkcommon: look Buva will paste something..
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, fiesty is supposed to fix alot of the sound retardation
<darkcommon> emm... how i can to change the channel with XCHAT
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, but as of now, pulse isn't integrated
<Buva> bojan@linuxtech:~$ sudo apt-get install gparted
<Buva> Password:
<Buva> Reading package lists... Done
<Buva> Building dependency tree... Done
<Buva> Package gparted is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Buva> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kelsin> eugman: yes, it won't look like your other gnome apps, and do things in a very KDE way, but it works. A lot of people prefer it to the gnome ides, up to you. I use emacs
<n-iCe> i did it !!
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, in any case, close firefox, restart amarok
<Buva> is only available from another source
<Buva> E: Package gparted has no installation candidate
<Buva> bojan@linuxtech:~$
<n-iCe> i already install it thank you guys
<crdlb> darkcommon, run /join #channel
<erUSUL> !repos > Buva
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, and tell me what's in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<darkcommon> Well, i help buva before
<spinster> darkcommon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7990/
<n-iCe> then i will use xmms ?
<spinster> look in there
<eugman> kelsin, well I'd like to have the least amount of trouble compiling and running since this is small stuff.
<darkcommon> Buva, wait... im searching any gparted mod
<spinster> darkcommon: okay we wait..
<Buva> i'm waiting
<Buva> ;)
<spinster> ;)
<kelsin> eugman: compiling and running your program? Both are the same to install, just use synaptic and install kdevelop or anjuta
<kelsin> eugman: go look at the project homepage's to see which you'd like to use more
<darkcommon> Buva, you need the multi/universe repos
<eugman> kelsin, no I mean the stuff I'm making.
<Buva> ok ???
<darkcommon> in console: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matic`Makovec> !compiz
<eugman> kelsin, as in I'd like a nice button to clikc to compile the stuff I right.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<spinster> Buva: type in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spinster> and ur passwd :)
<darkcommon> spinster, i
<kelsin> eugman: then I would adivse looking into those two programs, Both are very simular to Visual Studio and other ides
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, sorry 'bout all this
<SCanzt1> kraken: FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<spinster> darkcommon: after that what to type it ?
<GenNMX> Can I have alsa and esd installed at the same time?
<Slart> GenNMX: yes
<tobyr> Hi
<darkcommon> Buva, delete the "#" for all lines starting by deb
<SCanzt1> i think i know y
<GenNMX> Some of my programs complain that /bin/esd is missing, though.
<Matic`Makovec> Anyone know any "really cool" howto for 3D desktop (compiz and stuff)?
<little> PS2 mouse and keyboard freeze when installing. Seems to be a common problem. Is there any workaround?
<tobyr> I'm being really thick, but I've installed Amarok 1.4 and I've minimised it to a mini player and I can't bring up the full version again, anyone help?
<Buva> what to delete ?
<Slart> GenNMX: I can't say I know a lot about esd.. but I know that I have both installed and working on my own computer... so it's doable =)
<Buva> i get it
<Buva> :D
<lesshaste> whenever I restart yet more nm-applets start up.  I am up to 7 now!
<GenNMX> Slart: Did you install from freshmeat? As all I have for esound is esound-common
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, did you retry amarok?
<lesshaste> what can I do to stop this?
<mEck0_> I wonder if there is any good benchmark/stress-/stabilitytest apps for ubuntu? I will start overclocking my cpu, memory and gfx soon and will do it seriously. I know that there is a lot of nice apps for this for Windows, but if there exsists for linux too, I don't need to boot up that Win-shit :)
<darkcommon> the "#" symbol for lines starting by deb (ex. #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main to deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main)
<SCanzt1> i think i installed the wrong 1
<Slart> GenNMX: nope..installed from repositories.. nothing weird.. nothing extra..
<darkcommon> join #ubuntu-es
<n-iCe> how can i download a mp3 player?
<tobyr> Can anyone help me with my stupid amarok problem?
<n-iCe> the best one
<n-iCe> can anyone tell me what i need to write in the terminal ?
<Buva> ok i deleted them
<Slart> n-iCe: sudo apt-get audacious should work
<tobyr> n-iCe, open Synaptic
<Buva> now what ?
<xyverz> n-iCe: gratz on getting it all installed.
<n-iCe> thank you
<n-iCe> Slart,
<tobyr> That'll have a nice big list of programs to download
<rmd_> n-iCe, use the menu and open Synaptic
<xyverz> n-iCe: apt-get install xmms
<xyverz> done.
<Hal> what would be the wget command to download this page and all of the images it links to: http://thesimplegallery.com/pictures.php
<xyverz> ;)
<tobyr> or apt-get install amarok
<tobyr> :)
<spinster> darkcommon: we delete that, and what now ?
<KrakensDen> SCanzt1, I doubt it. Amarok works pretty beautifully :P
<xyverz> tobyr: :-b
<n-iCe> says if i'm root
<n-iCe> apt-get install xmms
<tobyr> Although don't put it on mini player because I'm stuck with trying to get it back
<tobyr> n-iCe,
<n-iCe> with that xyverz
<Slart> Hal: read the wget manual.. you're looking for recursive downloading.. levels and page requisites
<tobyr> sudo apt-get install amarok
<tobyr> then type your password in
<rpc> hm does anyone have a clue about installing ejabberd?
<xyverz> sorry, use sudo
<Slart> Hal: I can't remember the exact switches
<rpc> i'm getting this odd RPC error msg
<KrakensDen> tobyr, hit the little 'pl' button on the mini player
<Hal> i've tried everything I can..
<n-iCe> done :)
<GenNMX> Slart: Do you have /bin/esd?
<spinster> darkcommon: are you here ?
<KrakensDen> tobyr, that brings the playlist back
<rmd_> n-iCe, have you looked at any information pertaining to installing software at all?  Open Synaptic and look around at what is available.
<n-iCe> thank you
<xyverz> n-iCe: even better - take a look at Audacious.
<Hal> the best result I've gotten has been downloading the page, but not the images it links to
<xyverz> !audacious
<ubotu> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Slart> GenNMX: I'll check.... nope. .no /bin/esd
<tobyr> thanks :)
<xyverz> I just switched from xmms to audacious.  same great skins, much improved interface.
<tobyr> Now for the harder question
<tobyr> Anyone installed an Audigy 2 NX on Ubuntu ?
<n-iCe> How can i check my wireless connection speed , signal , etc... ?
<crdlb> n-iCe, iwconfig
<rmd_> !wireless
<quiet> beep-media-player is still in edgy... but it works okay for now.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amaan> i cant get kiba-dock to work properly can someone help? i cant get the background to be transparent there are blue lines that go across that i cant get rid of...?
<GionnyBoss> n-iCe, just add to the panel Network Monitor
<n-iCe> GionnyBoss,  how ?
<spinster> darkcommon: are you here ?
<spinster> darkcommon: are you here ?
<Buva> darkcommon: i deleted them , now what ?
<Slart> GenNMX: I have it in /usr/bin/ instead..
<GionnyBoss> n-iCe, right click on the panel... Add to panel ... Network Monitor ... don't you have it?
<rmd_> n-iCe, right click the panel and click add.  and,afterwards, go to the Ubuntu website and start reading.
<Slart> GenNMX: took a while to search through everything =)
<n-iCe> panel ?
<kanamitnux> if I may ask, I have a question.
<n-iCe> what panel ?
<rmd_> kanamitnux, ask away
<h1st0> Anyone know why I would be able to right click and select "write to cd" on an ISO thats in my /home vs. one thats over a network share?
<eugman> Anyonw know a good way of finding out what programs I have installed and should clear out?
<linuxnewbie756> I have a folder with many folders in it, and so on. I want to rename all "whatever".rst files to "whatever".tab files. How can I do this? can someone stick with me through it all?
<rmd_> n-iCe, the panel.  the bar at the bottom or top of your screen.
<GionnyBoss> n-iCe, if you are on GNOME, there's a panel in the bottom part of the screen with menus and other stuff ... THAT PANEL!
<kanamitnux> im having a problem with my sound with ubuntu 6.10
<GionnyBoss> n-iCe, sorry, I meant the top part
<h1st0> Basically the option isn't availible on a network share iso vs. one that is on local hdd
<kanamitnux> when I play games like neverball the sound cracks and pops
<rmd_> eugman, to see what you have installed, use Synaptic and sort by the installation situation.  to auto-remove things, apt-get autoremove
<Buva> darkcommon: are you here ???
<royel> how can I install glibc_2.4 on Dapper, I can't find it doing with "aptitude search" ?
<n-iCe> Don't say network monitor
<kelsin> linuxnewbie756: google: http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/244
<rmd_> royel, try an apt-cache search glibc and then see if it just has a different package name.
<dyrne> n-iCe: that is in gnome i believe your are in xfce correct?
<dyrne> n-iCe: xubuntu?
<n-iCe> yeah xubuntu
<apocalypse> is there a program like hdtune for linux that can scan my hd for any errors or bad sectors?
<eugman> rmd_, it there a way to be more efficiently like stuff I haven't used in a long time and/or stuff with no dependencies?
<rmd_> n-iCe, there is network manager, then
<rmd_> n-iCe, i mean network monitor
<Slart> apocalypse: there's smartctl
<rmd_> eugman, then just look at what is installed and decide if you need/want it
<Slart> apocalypse: but I don't think I've seen anything using the ui.. smartctl is console based
<kelsin> n-iCe: reading some of the ubuntu/xbuntu guides might help you more then asking millions of questions in here
<GenNMX> Slart: Odd, I don't
<royel> rmd_: well, don't see it there, I'll do some more googling ... thanks
<spinster> darkcommon: DARKCOMMON WE NEED HELP FROM YOU
<apocalypse> !smartctl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartctl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> GenNMX: I might have installed some package when I desperately tried to get oss and alsa to work together.. =)
<kanamitnux> im using an nvidia geforce go 5200 and I believe the sound card is a sigma tel
<rmd_> royel, you might have to access additional repositories.  have you enabled multiverse/universe/restricted?
<Slart> !smartd
<royel> rmd_: aye aye :)
<apokryphos> what are you looking for?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atomik1> when ubuntu is booting up, at about half way it says something about checking file system... failed... please repair file system manualy
<atomik1> what shall I do?
<rmd_> royel, k, then yeah.  look around.  you could try a seach in Synaptic as a last ditch effort
<Slart> !smartmontools
<linxeh> teeL: how are you getting on ?
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<rmd_> atomik1, man fsck
<atomik1> thanks rmd_.
<apocalypse> Slart: thanks
<Slart> apocalypse: you're welcome
<n-iCe> Thank you very much guys
<h1st0> Basically the option isn't availible on a network share iso vs. one that is on local hdd
<spinster> people
<spinster> hostname:~$ sudo apt-get audacious
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<atomik1> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<atomik1> SEVERE filesystem damage. <-- lol cool. SEVERE!!!!111oneoneone
<h1st0> Anyone know why I would be able to right click and select "write to cd" on an ISO thats in my /home vs. one thats over a network share?
<spinster> why i can't sudo ?
<rmd_> atomik1, you should take that seriously.
<quiet> audacious is only in feisty
<atomik1> I guess I have to run fsck when it gets me to that maintenence terminal
<atomik1> after it fails the filesystem check
<erUSUL> atomik1: better from a livecd
<linuxnewbie756> kelsin, how do i use tha, i copied that line on the page into a .sh file, chmoded it, and now what, how do i run it on all those folders recursively
<rmd_> atomik1, you should boot from a livecd or rescue cd
<atomik1> Do you really want to continue (y/n)? Y!!! Y Y Y Y YYYYYY!!!!!!!!
<davidbr> Hello, I am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 5.x to 6.10 and was wondering if there was an apt-get command for that.
<tobyr> Whoa
<quiet> davidbr, apt-get DON'T
<tobyr> Amarok rocks
<tobyr> Podcasts :D
<atomik1> DO I REALLY WANT TO CONTINUE AND CAUSE SEVERE DAMAGE??? HELL NO
<erUSUL> ubotu tell davidbr about upgrade | davidbr see priv msg from ubotu
<atomik1> okay seriously
<rmd_> davidbr, that's probably a bad idea.
<atomik1> thanks rmd_, ill do it from the livecd
<rmd_> atomik1, good deal
<SCanzt1> kraken??
<SCanzt1> ok
<SCanzt1> how can i enable dapper-backports and install Amarok
<dyrne> davidbr: you might have to backup your home directory and reinstall. or maybe upgrade to hoary to breezy to dapper  step by step im not sure
<davidbr> will do
<teeL> linxeh: I have fixed it now. When i installed firestarter it started working again =P But now i have removed all the php and webserver apps. Can you recommed something thats easy to setup? Im just gonna show phpsysinfo =p
<SCanzt1> im having trouble installing Amarok
<kanamitnux> help?
<TrollAndProud> OMG the users in #suse are assholes
<rmd_> kanamitnux, what do you need?
<rmd_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kanamitnux> when I play games like neverball the sound cracks and pops
<TrollAndProud> Just saying
<kanamitnux> im using an nvidia geforce go 5200 and I believe the sound card is a sigma tel
<TrollAndProud> no wonder they signed a deal with the devil
<rmd_> kanamitnux, i thinky you're going to end up just dealing with it.  could be wrong, though.  hopefully someone else can help.
<kanamitnux> oh
<kanamitnux> thx
<eyalw> will ubuntu/linux support my nVidia Quadro card?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell eyalw about nvidia | eyalw see priv msg from ubotu
<daraknor> how can I use /etc/inittab to launch an Xwindow application onto a display owned by another user? I tried su -c, DISPLAY, xhost, and a few other variations but I can't get anything to appear on the display.
<kanamitnux> is there anyway to install ubuntu on a intel imac?
<daraknor> (not even from commandline without using /etc/inittab
<benn92649> OMG! 3 days of searching and i got it to work
<rmd_> benn92649, what's that, then?
<posingaspopular> daraknor: yes but you need an ubuntu mac cd
<Whitepanda> need help installing drivers for ATI radeon mobility x1400 and setting screen res. to 1680x1050
<eyalw> ubotu: tell eyalw about nvidia
<eyalw> nvidia | eyalw
<sticazzi> hello, II've installed Nomachine NX, however I can only boot into KDE (and not Gnome) and the fonts are crippled...
<daraknor> posingaspopular, maybe that was for kanamitnux  regarding intel imac & ubuntu mac cd
<benn92649> anyone know if you can play Guild Wars on LINUX
<eyalw> will ubuntu/linux support my nVidia Quadro card?
<sticazzi> The speed of it is Soooooooooooo much faster than VNC, though! Has anyone else run into my same problems?
<erUSUL> !nvidia > eyalw
<posingaspopular> daraknor: yes that was what i meant. i duno how that happened
<erUSUL> !repeat > eyalw
<WannabeNewbie> Can anyone tell me if Open Office works well on Ubuntu?
<kanamitnux> posingaspopular: would you or anyone else here know where I could download that cd?
<posingaspopular> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<sticazzi> WannabeNewbie, it does
<erUSUL> WannabeNewbie: yes it works well
<benn92649> Open Office rules on Ubuntu
<daraknor> WannabeNewbie, OO works fine on linux, but OO uses java :/
<eyalw> erUSUL: ? will it
<rmd_> WannabeNewbie, its just as god awful as the rest of the office platforms
<Moniker42> "rotation" is blurred out in my screen resolution thing
<Moniker42> how do i enable it?
<Jowi> sticazzi, instead of connecting to the session, connect to the display manager so you can chose which environment you want to use (can't remember where I saw this)
<linxeh> teeL: just install apache2, php5, mysql5 packages
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<kanamitnux> thx
<spinster> why i can't sudo ?
<spinster> !!!!
<Moniker42> or how do i rotate manually in xconf?
* daraknor prefers Gnome office or KDE office suites
<spinster> somebody knows that !?
<root__> !atirx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atirx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benn92649> I spent 10 years in Microsoft this is a decidely strange change LOL
<linxeh> teeL: although I'd not use mysql (personal choice)
<WannabeNewbie> Ok, next question. If I download Ubuntu AMD64 will I be able to add window managers such as fluxbox and kde?
<benn92649> but I dispise VISTA
* rmd_ prefers not to ever use an office suite ever ever ver ever ever
<spinster> <spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?<spinster> why i can't sudo ?v
<erUSUL> WannabeNewbie: yes
<`nicola> suddendly ubuntu booted in 800x600. and in the display settings I can't set an higher resolution. any ideas ? thanks
<posingaspopular> spinster: what are you trying
<sticazzi> Jowi, how do I connect to the display manager?
<posingaspopular> WannabeNewbie: yes
<spinster> to install bitchx
<spinster> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<WannabeNewbie> Nice ok thanks you all, I appreciate it
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<spinster> i can't sudo :S
<spinster> posingaspopular: the problem is my hostname
<daraknor> benn92649, they finally added separation between user and system! too bad it doesn't work and people with 2Ghz machines can't reliably play music
<posingaspopular> okay so what command(s) are you trying
<benn92649> check  this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy it has everything you need to know about how to do everything with Ubuntu
<posingaspopular> and what if anything have you  changed recently
<kanamitnux> thanks everyone
<HymnToLife> spinster, your hostname should match the entry for 127.0.0.1 in /Etc/hosts
<Jowi> sticazzi, I will try to find the info for you. hang on.
<spinster> look
<spinster> r@hostname:~$ sudo apt-get install BitchX
<spinster> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<spinster> :S
<Whitepanda> Can i get a 1680x1050 resolution with an ATI radeon mobility card?
<teeL> linxeh: Ok, i have installed apache2 and php5 but not mysql. But last time i tried i couldnt figure out how to install phpsysinfo =p
<HymnToLife> spinster, could you pastebin your /etc/hosts ?
<spinster> HymnToLife: so i must edit the hostname ?
<spinster> ok
<spinster> wait
<atomik1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linxeh> teeL: it works here - sudo apt-get install phpsysinfo
<spinster> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7995/
<WannabeNewbie> Sorry to break in again, one more question! If I have Ubuntu 5.10 on a dvd already and install it, will I be able to upgrade thru it to the newest version or do I need to download and reinstall?
<daraknor> why doesn't this work? DISPLAY=:0.0  su -c xeyes ian
<spinster> HymnToLife: soo.. what is the problem ?
<spinster> a
<HymnToLife> spinster, see, the line for 127.0.0.1 doesn't match your current hostname
<HymnToLife> that's why you can't sudo :)
<spinster> HymnToLife: :) so how to edit that and what to set there ?
<`nicola> suddendly ubuntu booted in 800x600. and in the display settings I can't set an higher resolution. any ideas ? thanks
<teeL> linxeh: Ok that was easy. But when i try http://localhost it says i dont have permission to access /. And when i check /var/www there are no files there =\
<HymnToLife> spinster, boot in recovery mode and change either one (be sure to check /etc/hostname too)
<HymnToLife> /etc/hostname is only the value your hostname is set to at bootup
<spinster> badwarrior@hostname:~$ cat /etc/hostname
<spinster> hostname
<spinster> badwarrior@hostname:~$
<daraknor> argh... i think i figured something out. How can root launch x applications - even as another user is fine
<spinster> '
<spinster> thats all
<spinster> :)
<spinster> so.. ?
<HymnToLife> so, what is the hostname you want ?
<spinster> hostname: spinsters
<spinster> is okay that ?
<spinster> a
<linuxnewbie756> I want all of my .rst files in lots of directories to be renames to .tab files. i would need it to be done recursively
<spinster> HymnToLife: how to set that hostname now a ?
<WannabeNewbie> Can I upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 without downloading and burning a new cd? I have 5.10 on a DVD that came for free, I just wonder what it takes to update it to the newest.
<bigjohntoday> how would I change a already existing groups GID and all files associated with that group
<bigjohntoday> ?
<dyrne> daraknor: using sudo or gksudo or do you mean launched as su - root ?
<HymnToLife> spinster, you cannot set it now since you can't sudo
<posingaspopular> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<HymnToLife> you'll have to boot in recovery mode
<spinster> HymnToLife: o my god :(
<spinster> HymnToLife: please tell me example, i don't know good english language
<WannabeNewbie> thanks for the help
<spinster> :)
<bigjohntoday> Please Help: how would I change a already existing groups GID and all files associated with that group?
<daraknor> dyrne, i used su -c, i'll try sudo or gksudo
<HymnToLife> spinster, when you reboot at the GRUB menu choose recovery mode
<spinster> HymnToLife: where to go now ?
<spinster> a
<benn92649> can some one send me the exact code to get rid of Firefox and how to install Opera in its place i am running Ubuntu 6.10 with firefox and I hate them
<jrib> !opera | benn92649
<ubotu> benn92649: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Vigo> Grub will fix the MBR?
<spinster> HymnToLife: please can you help me ?
<bigjohntoday> so no one knows the answer to my question?
<jrib> benn92649: I wouldn't recommend removing firefox as other things depend on it, just make opera default and leave firefox
<spinster> jrib: can you help me about sudo ?
<spinster> a
<daraknor> dyrne, a normal user gets a crash on .Xauthority for gksudo, but root simply has "cannot open display" - same error as anything else.
<benn92649> what does free only as in price mean
<HymnToLife> spinster, when you start your computer, you should have something like this : http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/1682/grub4kt.jpg
<jrib> spinster: what's the question?
<dcomsa> benn92649: no source code
<daraknor> benn92649, it means you can't modify, extend, or have other freedoms with it
<spinster> HymnToLife: so i will go there and then ?
<HymnToLife> spinster, you choose "recovery mode"
<spinster> HymnToLife: to i restartt my pc ?
<posingaspopular> jrib: can't sudo because hostnames dont match is spinster's problem
<spinster> ok ko
<spinster> ok ok
<spinster> wait
<HymnToLife> that will give you a root prompt
<spinster> brb...
<benn92649> oh but it will let me watch all videos right? i cant watch any flash or macromedia with stupid firefox
<jrib> benn92649: well we can try to help you with that
<dcomsa> benn92649: that's the only reason?
<benn92649> i'm running Ubuntu X64 6.10
<benn92649> do you need my kernel#
<posingaspopular> benn92649: it means you cant edit the source code
<linuxnewbie756> benn92649, you need to install flash plugins, it is easy.
<posingaspopular> benn92649: no we dont need the kernel number
<benn92649> so its not a real open sourfce
<Vigo> I am going to try that. Thank you
<benn92649> *source
<jrib> benn92649: if you are really into videos, flash, and multimedia, running 32bit ubuntu would make things a lot easier
<JamesG> I must be missing this somewhere on the site, but where can I download Feisty?
<linuxnewbie756> benn92649, click the install plugin button, when it says failed, do manual.
<daraknor> dyrne, my end goal is to have an X application restarted if it fails. I was thinking of using /etc/inittab for this, but I can't seem to get root to publish anything. If gconf or another tools allows autorestart of X apps, i'll use that instead...
<linuxnewbie756> benn92649, then download the tar.gz file, extract it, and then copy the two .so files to your firefox plugins folder
<benn92649> yeah but i'm afraid to switch it took me 24 hours of no sleep getting this one going LOL
<JamesG> Never mind, found it
<benn92649> damn I love LINUX
<jrib> JamesG: you realize feisty is under development and bound to break on occasion?
<dyrne> daraknor: well for root id do as the user "xhost +127.0.0.1"  then as root export DISPLAY=whatever. but to just launch things as user i do su - username -c "command" you have enabled root account correct?
<Gartral> does anyone know how to get a canon easyshare one camera working in ubuntu?
<dyrne> daraknor: sorry typed that before i read last post
<tonyyarusso> JamesG: feisty talk in #ubuntu+1
<JamesG> jrib: Yes
<JamesG> tonyyarusso: Oh cool, thanks
<benn92649> is there a way to migrate to the X32 version? and what are the benefits?
<daraknor> dyrne, np. I can get other users to pop up x apps, but not root... I'm pretty sure it is a 'safety feature' of some kind
<daraknor> dyrne, I don't even want 'root user' to execute... i  just want the X app up ALL of the time.
<Gartral> its a still pic digital camera
<benn92649> for anyone who is interested the X64 is IMHO wicked fast
<spinster> HymnToLife: i am not on recovery mode what ever and what now ?
<spinster> a
<dyrne> daraknor: the respawn in inittab does not work?
<ph8> Gartral: You'll have to define work? Doesn't it appear as a usb disk when you plug it in?
<daraknor> benn92649, benefit is more software in native mode... but no software in 32bit mode. that means using i386 compiled code
<spinster> HymnToLife: tell me how to change the hostmask :)
<daraknor> dyrne, I assume it would if root could launch x apps, but it can't.
<Gartral> no, its an ip/ftp camera
<spinster> HymnToLife: ?????????
<benn92649> can you explain im a Windows spolied brat and have no idea about coes
<Gartral> it uses an sd card
<dyrne> daraknor: root account is enabled? you can su to root?
<benn92649> *codes
<h1st0> Why would ubuntu care wethere a file is local or on a mounted network share?
<spinster> jrib: how i can change my hostname ?
<spinster> a
<benn92649> Ubuntu rules
<spinster> with what commands in terminal ?
<jrib> !hostname | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<benn92649> it really is quite simple and user friendly
<dyrne> h1st0: what was the problem? nautilus handling file diff over samba share?
<benn92649> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy is the best guide to using Ubuntu I have found
<h1st0> dyrne: yeah
<SpudDogg> benn92649, you will see that ubuntu is cool.  don't get too used to things going so easy though.  the more in-depth you get the harder it gets
<benn92649> lol
<HymnToLife> spinster, edit /atc/hostname and /etc/hosts accordingly
<Gartral> the only way ubuntu could be better is if it were built around SuSe code
<h1st0> dyrne: Like if I have an iso local I can right click on it and select write to disc.  But if its over a mounted samaba share there is no option to write to disc.
<daraknor> dyrne, i did su - to root. Yes, root is enabled. I assumed inittab would have a similar environment to UID 0. I'm even writing a shell script to make sure I have certain features enabled, but no matter what, I can't drop privledge levels and have any uid 0 parent process spawn a child with X app.
<HymnToLife> btw, there's a slight mistake in that factoid
<dyrne> h1st0: i think thats a known limitation. like preview and such not working
<SpudDogg> benn92649, are you new to linux?
<compengi> if i copied ubuntu disk to my hard drive, if i booted to the DOS with startup disk, can i launch the installation?
<jrib> HymnToLife: which one?
<h1st0> dyrne: hrm... So the only option would be to install some sort of burning application.
<Linux_Junkie> i used ubuntu for 64 bit processor and wasn't very happy.
<PriceChild> HymnToLife, msg me the factoid and the mistake please
<eudy> .......alguien sabe espaol
<jrib> !es | eudy
<ubotu> eudy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> jrib, /etc/hosts needs to match the current hostname, which is not necessarily the one in /etc/hostname
<Linux_Junkie> getting wireless to work was horrible
<mlcalav> you can always tell ubotu "no, x is ..."
<eudy> ok
<benn92649> well i have the 64 and other than stupid loser Firefox it runs tops
<Nergar> how can i know whats my sound device??
<daraknor> benn92649, 32 bit mode would be more compatible with software, but slower becuase you have i386 code instead of x86-64 code
<Linux_Junkie> Nergar, lspci
<acid_phyre> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PriceChild> HymnToLife, ah so it is really true... you're just being pedantic? :P
<benn92649> oh, now that i understand
<daraknor> benn92649, Firefox is fine, the plugins are the issue
<benn92649> yes, true*sorry for the fire fox dis
<Nergar> Linux_Junkie, i neet to know where is "mounted" /dev/xxx
<HymnToLife> PriceChild, oh yeah ? So what if I use the hostname command to change my hostname temporarily ?
<HymnToLife> blam, no sudo
<spinserr> jrib: look now
<spinserr>  hostname linuxsecurity
<spinserr> hostname: you must be root to change the host name
<spinserr> badwarrior@hostname:~$ sudo hostname linuxsecurity
<spinserr> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<spinserr> i can't sudo
<spinserr> :S
<spinserr> !hostname | spinserr
<spinserr> its me spinster
<benn92649> can some let me know if the newest version of wine is 64 compatible?
<up365> Nergar, aplay -l
<daraknor> benn92649, what we really need is an open source version of Flash, etc so we can compile them into 64 bit mode ourselves instead of waiting for annoying vendors :/
<jrib> !paste | spinserr
<ubotu> spinserr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> HymnToLife, Yup I understand :)
<spinserr> jrib: sorry but i paste on the channel :S
<jrib> spinserr: what do /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts look like now?
<Gartral> it is, but you have to get it from winehq
<PriceChild> HymnToLife, If you could suggest a better bit of wording for the factoid then I'll change it?
<HymnToLife> spinserr, as I told you, edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname accordingly then reboot
<benn92649> AMEN! Daraknor
<spinserr> jrib: can i make to sudo works ?
<Linux_Junkie> spinserr,  use visudo
<Linux_Junkie> Spinn4ker, to edit the conf file
<jrib> spinserr: sure, but you need to do what HymnToLife said.  If you aren't sure of what to do then show us the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<atomik1> Wheres the script that ubuntu generates to auto mount?
<SpudDogg> !mp3 > SpudDogg
<Nergar> sorry Linux_Junkie
<atomik1> and also, how do i make new startup scripts?
<daraknor> atomik1, check /etc/init.d
<benn92649> I still want to know if Wine's new version is going to work with my Unbuntu X64
<Nergar> up365, it doesn't say anything about /dev/
<spinserr> JRIB PLEASE TELL ME WHERE TO GO TO MAKE SUDO TO WORKS PLEASE !
<Gartral> IT WILL
<daraknor> benn92649, there is a 64 bit version of wine, but i don'tknow the details. some people reported it working
<jrib> spinserr: join us in #ubuntu-classroom
<HymnToLife> PriceChild, done :)
<spinserr> ok
<benn92649> does anyone here play online games with LINUX?
<psycose> hi, i'm on edgy up to date but my kernel is  2.6.17-11-generic but i don't find the 2.6.17-11-k7 (for AMD) is this normal ?
<atomik1> benn92649: yes, enemy territory
<atomik1> and I think quake works with linux as well
<atomik1> and unreal tornament
<benn92649> what about Guild Wars
<Gartral> benn92649: there *is* a 64 bit version, but you need to compile it manually, its not in the repository sections
<up365> Nergar, you typed that in terminal and it didnt list soundcards?
<atomik1> !wine | benn92649
<ubotu> benn92649: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<daraknor> benn92649, check Planeshift.it worldforge.org and buildaworld.net
<benn92649> on, well i guess posing as popular was right I need to go X32
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell psycose about generic | psycose, see the private message from ubotu.
<benn92649> k
<Nergar> it works up365 but i need to know the /dev/xxx location of the soundcard
<Evil_`> When I try to move a file to a certain area, it says 'You don't have permissions to write to this folder' how do I fix that?
<daraknor> does anyone know a way (including gconf) to get an X app to respawn if it is closed? I'm thinking I might need a python script :/
<daraknor> Evil_`, sudo mv file somedir/file
<harry> Whenever I put my SD card into the reader, it pops up the "photo import" window, and I click "always perform this action" and "ignore", but it keeps popping up...
<Evil_`> k, thanks
<student> hello all
<fosforo_> pryv
<benn92649> well off to the gym, I am really glad I got the IRC going you guys are wonderful.  when I come back maybe you can walk me thru the install of wine O:-)
<up365> Nergar, maybe you should try device manager from system-preferences
<tunganet> How do i put the application i want to run on Application->wine -> programs?
<atomik1> I have a script here that needs to be run as root as soon as ubuntu boots up. how do i do it?
<psycose> great thanks HymnToLife
<daraknor> atomik1, /etc/init.d/ or /etc/inittab if you want respawn
<atomik1> respawn?
<royel> whats the command to create an additional sudo user?
<posingaspopular> sudo adduser
<posingaspopular> iirc
<tunganet> How do i put the application i want to run on Application->wine -> programs?
<asdf25> that's how to add a user
<atomik1> daraknor: So I just put my chmodded +x file in the /etc/init.d/?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<daraknor> royel, you need to edit group permissions
<royel> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dyrne> royel: gksudo gedit /etc/group   and add thier name to the admin group.  there are a number of ways to do that
<tunganet> can anyone help =\
<Slart> tunganet: I'm interested in this too.. perhaps something in the registry? (regedit)
<tunganet> :o
<r4nge> is there any command to list all users (onlien and offline) along with which group they are in, and other info
<atomik1> linux has a registry???
<tunganet> you know what i am asking though right? ;)
<daraknor> atomik1, yes, then you link to it from a runlevel. ln -s /etc/init.d/myfile /etc/rc3.d/S99myfile
<Linux_Junkie> r4nge,  try who and groups <username>
<atomik1> atomiku@atomiku:/etc/init.d$ regedit
<atomik1> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/etc/init.d', starting in the Windows directory. <-- lol
<Slart> atomik1: wine has one =)
<atomik1> yeah
<atomik1> just realised ^_^
<asdf25> tunganet: can't you get into a menu editor by right-clicking the menu area?
<atomik1> daraknor: Okay, i'll take a minute to understand what you said then i'll be right on it!
<tunganet> um.. no
<r4nge> who list current users online
<r4nge> i was hoping for an admin command where i can see every account on the system
<daraknor> atomik1, if you look in rc3.d and init.d inside /etc you should see what i mean....
<daraknor> r4nge, cat /etc/user
<dyrne> r4nge: cat /etc/passwd && cat /etc/group :)
<root__> Cannot lock password file: already locked  how do i unlock it
<harry> Whenever I put my SD card into the reader, it pops up the "photo import" window, and I click "always perform this action" and "ignore", but it keeps popping up...
<daraknor> lol yeah... /etc/passwd.
<Evil_`> is there anyway to just, make me able to move stuff in that folder?
<houmala> I hav new video card. where are drivers for geforce 7699GS ??
<Evil_`> instead of having to type sudo mv file dir/file
<atomik1> daraknor: done.
<daraknor> root__, you're probably using it twice
<houmala> I hav new video card. where are drivers for geforce 7600GS
<root__> ok tnx
<atomik1> !nvidia | houmala
<ubotu> houmala: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dyrne> !nvidia | houmala
<daraknor> atomik1, to test it, do telinit 3
<atomik1> dyrne: snap ;)
<atomik1> atomiku@atomiku:/etc/init.d$ sudo telinit 3
<atomik1> atomiku@atomiku:/etc/init.d$
<houmala> ok thanks
<atomik1> well
<atomik1> i think its time for some quality enemy territory'ing
<Evil_`> When I try to move a file to a certain area, it says 'You don't have permissions to write to this folder', is there a way to make that dir let me move stuff and add sutff, instead of having to use sudo mv file dir/file
<atomik1> thanks for the help
<dyrne> atomik1: ever want to play a real game there's always tremulous :)
<r4nge> there should be a who command that list offline users as well :/
<atomik1> Tremulous eh
<atomik1> pics or it didnt happen
<daraknor> Evil_`, the alternative is to destroy all separation of privileges on the system, or change ownership of the folder. chown user.group -R foldername
<f> some guy told me to type 'fixmbr' at a revovery place coz i cant get back to windows
<root__> if i wanto to change the color of the terminal text with commands what do i do?, ie, text= green background black
<f> now im really stuffed
<f> how do i reverse that?
<atomik1> wow
<atomik1> tremulous looks good
<atomik1> can I apt-get it?
<daraknor> atomik1, yes, in universe
<klinger> lastlog tremolous
<daraknor> err... multiverse
<klinger> oops
* klinger embarassed
<atomik1> daraknor: who what where
<linxeh> atomik1: sorry, gf made me tidy up
<linxeh> atomik1: you get it all working ?
<atomik1> linxeh: pussy whipped
<a_coward> I have two directories where each directory has different sets of newer files. How would I use rsync (not unison) to keep them synchronized?
<atomik1> just jokin ;)
<atomik1> yeah dude
<atomik1> its all working fine now, thanks for your help
<atomik1> much appreciated
<pingpongboss> hey, is anyone here really good with VMware?
<someothernick> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<linxeh> heh
<atomik1> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<linxeh> cool
<atomik1> hmm
<pingpongboss> i wanna set up a virtual machine with an existing windows xp installation
<pingpongboss> cant get it to work T_T
<atomik1> is tremulous online?
<atomik1> must be
<atomik1> Hey can quake3 run on linux?
<root__> if i wanto to change the color of the terminal text with commands what do i do?, ie, text= green background black
<lorenz_> hi guys
<lorenz_> how do I delete a file via terminal?
<lorenz_> cp is copying, mv move - but what is delete?
<pingpongboss> lorenz_, i believe it's rm
<poolie> lorenz_: rm
<lorenz_> thank you!
<jrib> !cli | lorenz_
<ubotu> lorenz_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<poolie> for 'remove'
<daraknor> root__, check out colors inside .bashrc
<ohir> pingpongboss check vmware siete, there is tool to convert hd to virtual hd. Personally don't know if it does work with xp.
<ohir> s/siete/site/
<pingpongboss> ohir, i have limited disk space, so i dont want to make another 60 gig hd :x
<Fred_Sambo> hi, what does a green dot next to your name mean in Xchat IRC?
<ohir> pingpongboss setup it on virtual hd then
<linxeh> any idea why beryl would crash when started on a radeon x300 ?
<linxeh> ignore me
<linxeh> I know why
<pingpongboss> ohir, i'm not quite sure what you mean
<poolie> Fred_Sambo: maybe that you're a channel operator?
<pingpongboss> ohir, i tried to point vmware server to the actual harddrive where windows xp is on
<Fred_Sambo> Oh cool
<root__> .bashrc would be under /sbin/ ?
<pingpongboss> ohir, read some tutorials saying i have to make another hardware profile and stuff
<Fred_Sambo> poolie: thanks!
<linxeh> brb
<linxeh> exit
<pingpongboss> ohir, but i still get the BSOD when i boot up windows virtually
<daraknor> *sigh* any suggestions on where i can go to get the app respawning working?
<root__> .bashrc would be under /sbin/
<waffles_> Hey, newbie here, how do I create a folder in my /mnt dir so I can mount a harddrive there?
<jrib> waffles_: sudo mkdir /mnt/NAME_OF_DIRECTORY
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ohir> pingpongboss do new vm then fresh install from cd. Excuse me, EOT for now: this is ubuntu chan.
<poolie> root__: .bashrc shouldn't be in /sbin, but rather in the user's homedir
<atomik1> why is it that all the torrent clients ive tried for linux suck and are really slow
<yomm> jrib : does it matter to use /mnt ?
<pingpongboss> ohir, i guess that's the only thing i can do. I only have like 3 gigs i can use for another vm :(
<atomik1> 5kb/s in _____ for linux when on the same torrent I get like 250kb/s on utorrent on windoze
<jrib> yomm: you can use anything you want but /mnt or /media are the usual locations
<poolie> atomik1: probably network or firewall things rather than linux
#ubuntu 2007-03-01
<yomm> jrib : thx
<atomik1> poolie: Perhaps.
<Renu23> hello and help
<waffles_> jrib: thanks
<yomm> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Renu23> on my desktop apears bug buddy...and i can not stop it and can not acces anything from aplications
<atomik1> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<poolie> atomik1: if you have a NAT try specifying the external ip by hand when running the torrent
<atomik1> !quake3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> hey all, how do i disable a service from starting automatically and/or see what is starting when?
<atomik1> poolie: this box IS the nat
<atomik1> :)
<ttmrichter> So how do I reset and restart the sound system without shutting down the machine?
<Renu23> can anybody help me....?
<poolie> paradizelost: i'd do it by removing the S?? files from /etc/rc2.d
<poolie> there may be a more official/friendly way
<Renu23> on my desktop apears bug buddy...and i can not stop it and can not acces anything from aplications or anything of ubuntu
<pingpongboss> paradizelost, try menu System -> Administration -> Services
<paradizelost> pingpongboss, on server install, no gui
<pingpongboss> paradizelost, ah, nvm then
<profoX`> What the hell.. Has anyone experienced this before? "Read-only file system" when I try to write/change something... problem is... the read-only file system is the actual partition I am using right now (root file system)
<profoX`> :/ looks like a very big bug
<poolie> Renu23: you can't click any other menu items?
<eilker> i wanna upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 , which command pls ?
<poolie> profoX`: can you get up a terminal?
<profoX`> poolie: yes
<Renu23> no
<poolie> profoX`: try 'mount'
<pingpongboss> eilker, sudo update-manager -c  is the "official' way
<profoX`> poolie: already tried mount -a
<profoX`> poolie: but I don't think you can really remount your root partition when you are using it..
<pingpongboss> eilker, it's how i did it. dont forget the -c flag
<eilker> thanx
<eilker> but kubuntu here
<Renu23> even if i try alt+f2
<poolie> profoX`: are you in recovery mode or something?
<poolie> profoX`: you can do 'remount -o rw,remount /'
<pingpongboss> eilker, i'd think that it's the same command.. might wanna ask some others
<eilker> i see
<Renu23> poolie any idee?
<profoX`> poolie: rebooting is only my last resort....
<poolie> but if it just suddenly went ro this might indicate a drive error
<poolie> Renu23: System/Administration/Software sources
<poolie> Renu23: or 'preferences' in software update
<poolie> whichever is present in that version
<Renu23> i can not acces them
<profoX`> poolie: ah ye.. dmesg reports trouble, you might be right
<ttmrichter> Thanks guys.
<poolie> profoX`: my disk died on Tuesday too... i just got back up .,.. good luck
<Renu23> poolie can u help me in mc to do anything?
<faLUCE>  Hi. I'm trying to run this simple makefile: http://rafb.net/p/BykcSi60.html but it gives me this error: make: *** No targets.  Stop. . I'm really getting crazy: what's wrong? thnks
<waffles_> Ok, so I need more help with mounting an ntfs drive
<poolie> Renu23: so you keep getting the 'an application crashed' dialog?
<Renu23> i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<Renu23> now i am in black window
<profoX`> poolie: yea I think I need luck.. damn
<Renu23> yes
<supervillain> anyone here uses seahorse?, Is it possible for a user to sign/encrypt/decrypt a file in a different computer? because were implementing it in a campus, sorry, there were nobody around in #seahorse.
<Renu23> i kkep getting the bug buddy dialog
* cafuego_ used to sue it, but with a few hundred keys it became unusable.
<mcmahon> hey dudes whats upp?
<Renu23> poolie...?
<mcmahon> ?
<atomik1> can I install beryl through apt-get?
* jlgaddis <3's the F5 VPN.
<mcmahon> yep
<atomik1> how?
<mcmahon> make sure you also get emerald themes
<acid_phyre> hello everyone i just installed ircd-hybrid and cannot find the ircd.conf file to edit the server
<Renu23> how can i stop the bug buddy dialog from mc?
<jlgaddis> atomik1: Instructions for Ubuntu are on http://www.beryl-project.org/
<V4mpire> hey guys i need help with beryl on ubuntu
<acid_phyre> or how can i tell if its running
<posingaspopular> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jlgaddis> acid_phyre: find / -type f -name ircd.conf
<atomik1> jlgaddis: last time I ran their install script it messed x up
<mcmahon> sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald-themes
<mcmahon> I think
<root__> !offtopic
<mcmahon> thats how you do it
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<atomik1> thanks mcmahon
<acid_phyre> i did that witht eh file search and it found nothing
<atomik1> E: Package beryl-manager has no installation candidate
<jlgaddis> acid_phyre: find / -type f -name '*ircd.conf*'
<mcmahon> hmm
<Lasse_> hi guys, my Xorg service is using 99.9% cpu constantly - this is since the dist upgrade that was made available yesterday for hurd 4 ... any takes on it ?
<poolie> Renu23: is the system working in other respects?
<mcmahon> did you ad the repo?
<Phluffy> I just installed Ubuntu to my computer which has 2 hard drives. When I select Ubuntu from Grub it tells me Error 22: Partition doesn't exist and when I select Windows it tells me it can't find NTLDR
<atomik1> no.
<funpop> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fred_Sambo> ubotu:  i am in love with you
<Renu23> the system is blocked
<atomik1> mcmahon: what repo
<mcmahon> 1 sec
<atomik1> thx <3
<Renu23> i can only reset it from button
<mcmahon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104
<mcmahon> read that
<atomik1> thx
<mcmahon> np
<mcmahon> that's not the repo
<acid_phyre> how come i get permission denied when i try to access that dir?
<mcmahon> but it is one of the best guides out there
<acid_phyre> its in /usr/ect/ircd-hybrid
<Fred_Sambo> haha, now i've got ubotu all to my self in a private message!
<acid_phyre> etc*
<Phluffy> how come when i use fdisk on the live cd it says it can't find the hard drives?
<acid_phyre> but i get permission denied when trying to cd to it
<mcmahon>  brb
<mcmahon> back
<mcmahon> I have a question
<jlgaddis> acid_phyre: become root
<mcmahon> I am looking at a thinkpad T43 DMU
<acid_phyre> just sudo right?
<mcmahon> what is a reasonable price?
<acid_phyre> other then sudo i dont know how to become root
<poolie> Renu23: and when you reboot it what happens?
<mcmahon> sudo su
<mEck0_> is there any gui for swi-prolog?
<Renu23> now i am doing
<mcmahon> try sudo su to become root
<Renu23> i ll try the recovery mode
<Frogzoo> mEck0_: apt-cache search swi-prolog
<acid_phyre> ahh ic
<acid_phyre> thanks
<mcmahon> did it work?
* jlgaddis uses "sudo -s"
<foormea> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mEck0_> Frogzoo, I've tried it, and found swi-prolog-xpce, but when I try to run xpce or xpce-client, nothing starts
<mEck0_> I can start prolog in the terminal though, but it would been nice with a working gui.
<mcmahon> does system76 have a channel?
<lufi1> Why can't the network applet be removed from the panel in feisty?
<funpop> !bootclean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootclean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<funpop> that bot doesnt know a lot,. eh
<poolie> lufi1: i think it's a bug
<lufi1> poolie: obviously
<rpc> is there such a thing as java for console?
<mcmahon> do you guys know if system76 has a channel?
<rpc> or does it require X?
<poolie> well, it can't be removed because it's not a regular applet but rather a status widget of gnome-nm
<poolie> networkmanager
<poolie> and feisty seems to always use networkmanager
<waffles_> Help: what does this mean?
<waffles_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<waffles_>   ntfs-config: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<waffles_> E: Broken packages
<synic> rpc: java doesn't require X, no
<waffles_> I was trying to run the command: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Renu23> poolie the same problem
<Smashcat> Hello, anyone aware of an issue with ubuntu 6.1 and the default apache 2.0.55 install that prevents vhosts from logging access? Bizarre, but access is only logged in the default host, not a vhost.
<dj_baggio> could somebody tell me which keys I can change my actually active desktop panel in kde?
<profoX`> poolie: so.. I remounted the drive rw but it remounts itself back to ro
<Renu23> it apears the bug buddy
<profoX`> poolie: i guess i'll go in recovery mode and try fsck..... and make a backup of some files....
<chalcedony> how can i make a 'keyboard shortcut' or something that wil let me type ' O.C.G.A. ' whenever I hit a couple of keys?
<dj_baggio> nobody knows?
<chalcedony> dj_baggio: might be a slow time for helpers?
<chalcedony> ((((((((((( synic )))))))))))))))))))))
<poolie> dj_baggio: in gnome it's ctrl-alt-arrow
<dj_baggio> chalcedony: I don't know what i should ask helpers :)
<poolie> chalcedony: i don't think there's any systemwide way to do that
<chalcedony> poolie: darn.. i need it in vim and oo
<daft_> anyone know what the message "compiz: GLX_SGIX_fbconfig is missing" means?
<poolie> oh you can do it in vim
<dj_baggio> poolie: but it's working only in gnome
<dj_baggio> not in kde :/
<chalcedony> poolie ok how?
<synic> hey chalcedony :)
<chalcedony> synic great to see you :)
<poolie> chalcedony: :iabbrev hel Hello world
<poolie> etc
<synic> chalcedony: what have you been up to?
<chalcedony> we miss you on undernet #linuxnewbie
<chalcedony> synic: still the court case
<Renu23> my bug reporting tool is not stopping anymore
<harry> Whenever I put my SD card into the reader, it pops up the "photo import" window, and I click "always perform this action" and "ignore", but it keeps popping up...
<Renu23> and i can not acces anything from menu
<chalcedony> Renu23: sounds frustrating
<dj_baggio> any ideas?
<poolie> Renu23: what does it say in the dialog?
<Smashcat> I see, with ubuntu's apache I must create a custom log for each vhost. great...
<owner> ;
<jlgaddis> Smashcat: You don't have to.
<Renu23> bactrace was generated from '/usr/bin/gnome-panel' that is says
<cedriczg> hi there
<cedriczg> can someone tell me how to pass by this install message error? /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./texmaker_linux_installer)
<tck> quick question peeps, is herd5 up for download yet ?
<crimsun> no.
<tck> grr..
<Smashcat> jigaddis: Seems I do here. (Ubuntu 6.10). Unless I configure a log per vhost, all access logs to vhosts are lost. Not a big deal, all the sites use php with global includes, so I'll log using php instead (can't be bothered to reconfigure 30 odd sites ;-) )
* tck hopes my dell inspiron will work better :P
<cedriczg> no clue?
<linxeh> Smashcat: why not just configure apache to  have a global log then
<cedriczg> the texmaker says it is compiled with gcc 4.1.3
<goear> Hey
<Smashcat> linxeh: It does have a global log. The vhosts don't log to it though. First time I've seen Apache behave that way - guess it's something the ubuntu packagers thought was a good idea.
<jlgaddis> Smashcat: Weird.  Normally it'll just the default if you don't specify a vhost-specific logfile.
<goear> Hey, I have a little problem, I dont get the whole package list or at least I think so, when Im on my other computer running kubuntu I get much more packages, maybe because there are more for that distrib.. Im not sure.
* jlgaddis likes per-vhost logfiles.
<linxeh> Smashcat: well configure it to do what you want then
<jlgaddis> Hmm, snort using 18% CPU.
<Smashcat> linxeh: Have, just using php to do the logging instead. Saves time as I only have to configure one central include file ;-)
<davidbr> OK, for ubuntu, what is the equivalent of ncftp ?  I want to ftp a file and know I get it !!
* Trevors ::: Joachim Garraud & Dj Sender - ZeMixx 100, Happy Birthday Zemixx !! : 239:22 : 129kbps : Stereo :::
<linxeh> Smashcat: k - I tend to log to separate vhost files only with apache if I bother using it - most of my stuff is in weblogic or jboss now anyway
<jlgaddis> davidbr: ncftp, ncftp3, curl, wget, ...
<linxeh> davidbr: sudo apt-get install ncftp etc
<savvas> grep: The -P option is not supported << why isn't it supported?
<linxeh> savvas: you probably need to have a library installed or something
<chairmeleon> hello
<NevroPus> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <---- why won't my compiler do this?
<chairmeleon> does anyone here know of a good Linux software to draw coordinate systems in?
<JamesG> I know this is strictly not ubuntu related, but it's happening on ubuntu, and I haven't tried another distro, so it could be ubuntu specific.. Anyway.. Any ideas on why Azureus has this external error window which pops up and then won't go away when you hit the hide button?
<Smashcat> linxeh: Yeah, I work with Apache a lot, but this behaviour is abnormal. I'm guessing it's something in the spidersweb of includes ubuntu sets up that's screwing up the logging. I might just wipe it and install from source.
<jlgaddis> Smashcat: That's why I don't run Apache on Ubuntu.
<linxeh> savvas: maybe get pcregrep ?
<jlgaddis> It's a mess.
<dedlycow> hello Chairmeleon
<linxeh> jlgaddis: I actually think it is quite nice tbh
<poolie> Smashcat: at most just tell it to start from totally separate config files
<chairmeleon> dedlycow: hello
<poolie> there is noting about this setup in the binary afaik
<chairmeleon> did you want to tell me something ? :)
<savvas> linxeh: i'll check, hold on
<Luis07> I'm currently using mplayer, but due to some errors, I'm planning to give VLC player a try. Is it worthy?
<jlgaddis> linxeh: *shrug* I have "my own system" that I've gotten used to over the years, so anything different is annoying.  =)
<jlgaddis> linxeh: Red Hat using an /etc/httpd/conf.d/ directory annoys the crap outta me.
<NevroPus> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <---- should I install a new compiler? which?
<poolie> uh just use apache -c (or whatever) and you can use your own system
<poolie> NevroPus: install gcc :)
<jtmoney> does anyone know if feisty fawn, when it's released as final, will have support for intel x64 (ia64) machines?
<dedlycow> my first time in here think im in over hhead might have to look else where for more simple help
<waffles_> why am I getting this error??
<waffles_> waffles@waffles-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<waffles_> Reading package lists... Done
<waffles_> Building dependency tree
<waffles_> Reading state information... Done
<waffles_> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<Smashcat> jlgaddis: Yeah, I think I'll just build from source. Hate it when packagers enforce their own wacky config setups. Redhat is just as bad though
<posingaspopular> jtmoney: it SHOULD
<poolie> jtmoney: i think as a community supported port
<genii> !pastebin | waffles
<ubotu> waffles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<posingaspopular> 6.10 has 64bit support
<posingaspopular> !paste
<jlgaddis> Smashcat: True, but I'm used to it on RH.
<jtmoney> posingaspopular: that's amd 64
<Frogzoo> !docs | dedlycow
<poolie> Smashcat: that is really unnecessary, but please yourself
<ubotu> dedlycow: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<savvas> dedlycow: what would you like to know?
<jlgaddis> Wow, another Bloomington person.
<posingaspopular> jtmoney: whats the difference?
<Smashcat> poolie: I think starting from a clean install is quicker than searching all the ubuntu cruft to find out how they're messing the config up.
<jtmoney> you would think there wouldn't be, but there is one
<kbrooks> boo.
<NevroPus> poolie, already have gcc, but I still get that
<poolie> my point is you just need to give one parameter to ignore it...
<poolie> NevroPus: look in config.log
<NevroPus> do you want the output?
<dedlycow> what do I need to download from my vedeo recorder to computer im using ubuntu 6.06lts
<poolie> NevroPus: only the bit relating to that error
<NevroPus> kk
<Smashcat> poolie: What do you mean by one option? Is there a "screwUpLogging = true" setting somewhere in the depths of the /etc/apache2/* tree?
<savvas> linxeh: works like a charm, thanks for the tip :)
<poolie> Smashcat: sudo apache2 -f ~/my-nice-config
<poolie> and all the stuff under /etc will be ignored
<Twinxor> make everything.work -t
<pooyak> Hi there
<Smashcat> poolie: I think that's really just hiding the problem ;-)
<pooyak> I recently installed ubuntu edgy on my home headless server
<pooyak> now I am wondering if it is autoupdating itself or not
* genii sips a large black coffee
<pooyak> I can't seem to find a good clue about that
<poolie> Smashcat: if you want to use your own config that's how you do it, recompiling is irrelevant
<jrib> pooyak: it shouldn't be
<poolie> or delete /etc/apache2 and put your own stuff there is you prefer
<pooyak> jrib, how can I turn it on then?
<braveheartlion> If I a program saves over a file, is it possible to recover the older version of the file?
<pooyak> jrib, I more worrying about security updates
<mage> hmm
<Smashcat> poolie: That's what I'm doing - I agree it's not worth recompiling. I've just removed the /etc/apache2 mess and started with a single clean file.
<braveheartlion> because I'm quite dead if I can't recover
<braveheartlion> this would mean that I've lost of my pda data from jpilot. 8-(
<mage> is there an easy way to make a bunch of links for a directory?
<jlgaddis> braveheartlion: Unless you have a backup, it's gone.
<jrib> pooyak: I'm not sure
<Selaiah> Anyone running a high quality PCI Soundcard, that worked for you out of the box? (Trying to decide which one to get)
<braveheartlion> jlgaddis: no!!!
<poolie> mage: what do you mean?
<Selaiah> Had to find out my X-Fi doesnt work at all, so pretty much open for anything now.
<braveheartlion> =-(
<poolie> cp -al maybe?
<jrib> pooyak: I guess you could run a cron job, but I seem to recall a pacakge you cajn just install
<poolie> pooyak: there is cron-apt
<pooyak> jrib, yeah I mean that is very wierd if ubuntu itself don't have something to auto update!
<poolie> but maybe update-mananger takes care of it now?
<pyrotix> I was trying to configure the dyndns ip redirect mentioned in the wiki, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_assign_Hostname_to_local_machine_with_dynamic_IP_using_free_DynDNS_service , and when I run sudo sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh   it returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8014/ . Any idea of what I need to do to fix it?
<mage> poolie: hardlinking all of the real files in a directory and just duplicating any softlinks, so I can just use /lib for /nfsroot
<NevroPus> poolie, sould I pm you with the output about gcc?
<gabz> Selaiah, i've had the creative ones work for me but i'm not sure if thats' high quality any more
<poolie> mage: cp -al
<poolie> NevroPus: sure
<pooyak> poolie, there's a script named apt already in /etc/cron.daily but seems to be only downloading packages but not installing them
<NevroPus> configure:1324: found /usr/bin/gcc
<NevroPus> configure:1334: result: gcc
<NevroPus> configure:1578: checking for C compiler version
<NevroPus> configure:1581: gcc --version </dev/null >&5
<NevroPus> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
<NevroPus> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<NevroPus> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<Selaiah> gabz: I'm using a Creative X-fi and sadly there's no support for linux what so ever at all. Which one are you using?
<NevroPus> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<NevroPus> configure:1584: $? = 0
<NevroPus> configure:1586: gcc -v </dev/null >&5
<NevroPus> Using built-in specs.
<NevroPus> Target: i486-linux-gnu
<Frogzoo> NevroPus: no pasting in chan
<NevroPus> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran,objc,obj-c++,treelang --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --with-system-zlib --libexecdir=/usr/lib --without-included-gettext --enable-threads=posix --enable-nls --program-suffix=-4.1 --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-libstdcxx-debug --enable-mpfr --enable-checking=release i486-linux-gnu
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<NevroPus> Thread model: posix
<NevroPus> gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
<NevroPus> configure:1589: $? = 0
<NevroPus> configure:1591: gcc -V </dev/null >&5
<NevroPus> gcc: '-V' option must have argument
<NevroPus> configure:1594: $? = 1
<pyrotix> Nevro
<NevroPus> configure:1617: checking for C compiler default output file name
<pyrotix> use pastebin
<pyrotix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NevroPus> configure:1620: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<NevroPus> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Selaiah> MY gosh Nevro, cantu paste this elsewhere? :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cm-84.209.217.203.chello.no]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<tim167> NervoPus: !enter
<tim167> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gabz> Selaiah i haven't updated my sound card in years so it's a like a soundblaster platium :S
<elkbuntu> !paste | NevroPus,
<ubotu> NevroPus,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tim167> hi all, i want to extract audio from an .mpeg file using an mplayer command in terminal, can someone help me ? thank you
<Selaiah> gabz: Oh :D Well I've been looking for something a bit more recent :P
<Selaiah> gabz: Thanks for helping though
<elkbuntu> NevroPus, let me know when your paste has finished and i'll unmute you
<Moniker42> hey, how can i use the numpad as a mouse/
<Moniker42> *mouse?
<pyrotix> Alright, peoples, I was trying to configure the dyndns ip redirect mentioned in the wiki, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_assign_Hostname_to_local_machine_with_dynamic_IP_using_free_DynDNS_service , and when I run sudo sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh   it returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8014/ . Any idea of what I need to do to fix it?
<kbrooks> Moniker42: easy, and i just know how
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Moniker42: system -> prefs -> keyboard
<kbrooks> Moniker42: accessibility button
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cm-84.209.217.203.chello.no]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b livingdaylight*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Moniker42> kbrooks, there isn't an accessibility tab, you on edgy?
<NevroPus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8015/ <---- poolie there's the output
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Moniker42: button
<kbrooks> Moniker42: not tab
<Moniker42> kbrooks, oh yea the big one at the bottom labelled accessibility? ;)
<kbrooks> Moniker42: yes
<kbrooks> Moniker42: go to last tab in new window, and checkmark enable mouse keys
<kbrooks> Moniker42: close both windows
<Moniker42> thanks
<kbrooks> Moniker42: and heres how to use the mouse
<Trelard> I'm having issues with using v6.10 AMD64 live cd.. when I try to start the install it shows the splash screen, then after a minute I see a flashing "prompt" then the screen goes black.. any suggestions please?
<Moniker42> just couldn't find it i was trawling through loads of menus there
<kbrooks> Moniker42: with numpad:
<Moniker42> yea i know
<Moniker42> it's also marked on there in arrows :)
<NevroPus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8015/ <---- can anyone tell me why it wont compile this?
<Moniker42> thanks kbrooks
<kbrooks> Moniker42: / means left click. *  means middle. and - means right click
<kbrooks> Moniker42: pressing 0 means drag'
<Moniker42> cool
<pyrotix> can someone help with my question? or will I need to go to the forums instead? :P. You guys don't want to be beaten by the forums...
<Moniker42> i just want to read a web comic archive without using the mouse
<kbrooks> Moniker42: well, u dont need mouse keys
<Trelard> can anyone help me with the issue I am having?
<kbrooks> u can simply use the numpad by itself
<nexous> I need a good programming font. I have a few .pcf fonts for linux, but no one knows about installing pcf fonts lately.
<kbrooks> using the arrows
<atomik1> decent FTP client for ubuntu?
<pyrotix> Trelard: Don't ask about asking a question
<kbrooks> atomik1: gftp
<atomik1> kbrooks: thanks
<a5benwillis> Can someone help me out with a problem running "apt-get --build source"???
<Trelard> i already asked it but no reply
<benn92649> ok im back from gym
<Moniker42> atomik1, try the firefox extension one
<Trelard> I'm having issues with using v6.10 AMD64 live cd.. when I try to start the install it shows the splash screen, then after a minute I see a flashing "prompt" then the screen goes black.. any suggestions please? <-- that is the issue
<poolie> NevroPus: install libc6-dev
<bimberi> a5benwillis: any error?
<benn92649> sooo who whats to help a n00b install Wine the right way
<a5benwillis> yes, hold on
<kbrooks> benn92649: sudo apt-get install wine
<bimberi> a5benwillis: use a pastebin if it's a long one
<NevroPus> thanks poolie
<pyrotix> Atomic1 / Moniker42: Konqueror works better, just like everything in KDE does =D
<Moniker42> don't listen to him!
<a5benwillis> bimberi: unmet build dependencies
<benn92649> i have Ubuntu 64 can i do the apt install thing?
<Moniker42> he's one of those kde fanmonkeys
<Moniker42> get fire-ftp for firefox
<Moniker42> and stick with lovely shiny gnome ;)
<pyrotix> (or KDE)
<bimberi> a5benwillis: sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<pyrotix> (and KDE is shinier)
<kbrooks> Moniker42: pyrotix is not a kde fanmoney
<benn92649> i like GNOME
<kbrooks> Moniker42: and stop trolling
<benn92649> very user friendly
<posingaspopular> benn92649: WHY!@>
<kbrooks> Moniker42: give everyonwe a choice
<nexous> Anyone know how to install PCF Fonts?
<Moniker42> kbrooks, i wasn't trolling :)
<benn92649> to me its really easy
<kbrooks> Moniker42: you were
<kbrooks> Moniker42: you got me slightly mad
<benn92649> ok so i will try the apt get wine thing
<pyrotix> kbrooks: I was the one trolling =)
<sspencer> hey yall, is there a specific channel for feisty?
<kbrooks> sspencer: #ubuntu+1
<a5benwillis> bimberi: Does that JUST get the dependencies and not the package? Im needing to install from pached source.
<linxeh> jlgaddis: I'm not bothered by /etc/httpd/conf.d - I think its a neat solution, as is ubuntus. The core is still the same so you can configure it however you want anyway
<pyrotix> can someone help with my question? or will I need to go to the forums instead? :P. You guys don't want to be beaten by the forums...
<sspencer> kbrooks: thanks
<bimberi> a5benwillis: ys, just the deps
<bimberi> *yes
<Moniker42> atomik1, your choice - if you already have gnome and are used to it fire-ftp is an ftp extension for firefox but if you feel like switching desktop environments completely many people advocate kde and konquerer.... is that better kbrooks? ;)
<a5benwillis> bimberi: Thank you VERY much
<linxeh> jlgaddis: I used to think the Apple configuration of JBoss was mad, but its much better than the default JBoss install really
<pyrotix> I was trying to configure the dyndns ip redirect mentioned in the wiki, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_assign_Hostname_to_local_machine_with_dynamic_IP_using_free_DynDNS_service , and when I run sudo sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh   it returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8014/ . Any idea of what I need to do to fix it?
<bimberi> a5benwillis: yw :)
<Trelard> I'm having issues with using v6.10 AMD64 live cd.. when I try to start the install it shows the splash screen, then after a minute I see a flashing "prompt" then the screen goes black.. any suggestions please?
<kbrooks> Moniker42: yes ;-)
<aridese> i've accidently deleted a critical file in a package, how do i reinstall it with apt-get?
<benn92649> didnt work claims that the packet did have an installer or was obsolete?
<benn92649> *didnt
<sdrev> can i use compiz if i have a via graphics card?
<Whitepanda> i think im retarded...i cant install firefox 2, Im running dapper
<fryfrog> Has anyone tried to compile their own linux-restricted-modules?
<kbrooks> Whitepanda: u have it, dont u?
<Whitepanda> can ne1 help, please?
<pingpongboss> whitepanda, download firefox from www.getfirefox.com
<jlgaddis> w00t
<benn92649> I have the newest version on my sektop can some tell me the command prompts in console to get it running
<Whitepanda> no its 1. sumthin
<jlgaddis> Scored another 1GB flash drive
<benn92649> *desktop
<aridese> jlgaddis: how?
<eilker> i wanna record my desktop as a video file, how can i do it with vlc player ?or with any other tool ?
<pingpongboss> whitepanda, i just deleted the old firefox 1.5 by deletign the /opt/firefox folder i thikn
<kbrooks> Whitepanda: looking for wiki page
<bimberi> a5benwillis: btw, it's 'apt-get source' that gets the package source.  Take care that it won't do that (even with --build) and overwrite your patches.
<kbrooks> pingpongboss: no...
<jlgaddis> aridese: Someone left it in a lab, no one claimed it after 30 days.
<jonah1980_2> hi guys i was considering buying a macbook but i only really want to run linux, is it worth the hassle or should i just stick with a thinkpad or other?
<aridese> jlgaddis: oh lol
<foormea> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<nexous> Anyone know how to install PCF Fonts?
<benn92649> i hate thinkpads
<jonah1980_2> my current laptop with ubuntu is heavy and battery sucks
<Trelard> I'm having issues with using v6.10 AMD64 live cd.. when I try to start the install it shows the splash screen, then after a minute I see a flashing "prompt" then the screen goes black.. any suggestions please?
<benn92649> LOL
<benn92649> sorry it will take about 10 reboots for the live CD to work had the same problem
<kbrooks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29 @ whitepanda
<Whitepanda> thx
<benn92649> windows hates linux anything
<Whitepanda> first week w/ linux
<sdrev> can i use compiz if i have a via graphics card?
<Trelard> benn92649: was that advise for me?
<general> 7list
<mau> can anybody direct me to a beryl instillation guide for edgy running on parallels?  if that's even possible?
<eilker> sdrev yes
<mau> oops... I mean Beryl
<kbrooks> Whitepanda: dont follow that guide
<mau> Beryl on ubuntu on parallels
<kbrooks> Whitepanda: please
<eilker> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<alex__> anyone know if there's a configuration file for the workspace switcher? if so, where?
<kbrooks> Whitepanda: you're a n00b ... if it aint broke dont fix it
<sdrev> eilker, do i need xgl, or will aiglx work?
<benn92649> yeah Trelard I took a while for my to get working but afte rthat it seemed to work I think if you have kapersky or a firewall maybe it does something
<Whitepanda> fine only cuz it took me damn near a week to install video drivers
<eilker> it depends on your graph. card, but most probably xgl
<benn92649> im a noob so dont take to much of what i say
<sdrev> ok, thanks
<benn92649> but, once you install it its a blast
<eilker> sdrev what is your card ,?
<aridese> Whitepanda: linux may not be the best choice for you -- windows works straight out of the box without any configuration/mucking about etc.
<sdrev> s3 unichrome
<aridese> Whitepanda: nothing wrong with using it, it's just another operating system
<Whitepanda> i want to learn
<aridese> Whitepanda: learn on windows
<Whitepanda> im microsoft certified
<eilker> i have no idea for it...
<aridese> Whitepanda: great! learn C/C++
<Trelard> benn92649: thanks
<benn92649> there is nothing left sacred you can tweak everything in it and it loads 50X times faster than windows uses about a 1/5 of the disk space and about a 1/10th of the CPU to run it under full load
<nexous> Anyone know how to install PCF Fonts?
<aridese> Whitepanda: linux isn't mature enough for most hardware configratuions, maybe in a couple of years
<CodeBanshee> benn92649: software like anti-virus and firewalls doesn't load if you're not booting from your hard disk
<Whitepanda> worst case scenario is a complete reinstall
<sdrev> heh, me either, i'm trying to use aiglx and compiz, as soon as i start up compiz i just get logged out
<aridese> Whitepanda: worst case scenario is you're stuck with a broken linux install
<Whitepanda> ok whats a new  harddrive cost
<aridese> Whitepanda: around 50-70
<benn92649> but I have yet to try and install any windows type stuff
<Whitepanda> cheap enough
<IndyGunFreak> Whitepanda: check Newegg and Tigerdirect, if you don't need a humongous one, you can get ones that are around 100-120gigs for dirt cheap
<benn92649> a new SATA drive about $60 for 300G
<linuxnewbie756> I have over 700 .RST files in a folder i would like renamed to .txt files, how would i do that?
<Whitepanda> i was really expecting more emcouragement for noobs
<kevCast> How do I change icon sets in gnome?
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me how to change my login sounds?
<Archville> linuxnewbie756, mv *.RST{,.txt)
<kelsin> kevCast: you can download them from sites like gnome-look.org then drag them into the "Perferences->Themes" window to install them, then use that window to change them
<Archville> but i'm not sure it will work, so try it before with a few files
<benn92649> ok now Who wants to be my savior and help me to do a flawless victory on Wine install :-D
* jlgaddis got a bunch of 160GB SATA HDDs for $30 each new from a co-worker recently.
<pingpongboss> anyone know if I can get Beryle or Compiz to work with an integrated Intel graphics card? =/
<kevCast> kelsin: Thank you.
<linuxnewbie756> Archville, I don't understand, the folder path is /home/matt/Desktop/Here, so what exactly would i type in in terminal?
<jlgaddis> Only box I have at $home that has SATA only has 2 ports, but only one drive bay.
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: lol, it shouldn't be hard to install.
<_pirinto_> MatrixMon: Have you Checked System/Preferences/Sound
<MatrixMon> benn sudo apt-get install wine
<poolie> NevroPus: you should install build-essential too
<benn92649> sure you say that cemosabee
<_pirinto_> MatrixMon: I assume you are using gnome as a DE
<benn92649> ok so what do i do indy
<obake-san> hey
<eilker> anyone using kiba-dock ?
<MatrixMon> Pirin: I have and tried but it dosn't work right
<MatrixMon> benn yeah I am sure
<toM|vendettA> hi i'm trying to mount this 2nd hard drive and i just formated it to be ext3 and now i try to mount it and it says this: tommyv@downstairsdesktop:~$ sudo mount -a
<toM|vendettA> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,       missing codepage or other error
<benn92649> INDY you there? tell me what to do
<eilker> ubuntu show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYsxaMyFV2Y
<MatrixMon> Benn: Wine is not that hard to install
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: someone posted it... sudo apt-get install wine
<jlgaddis> toM|vendettA: What's your entry in /etc/fstab for that drive look like?
<benn92649> I am going to go where no noob should go, install a windows only online MMORPG on LINUX
<obake-san> im having some problems installing ubuntu desktop (amd64 dual core), all i get when i install it from the cd and reboot is "Error loading operating system". if anybody can help me, pm me or something
<benn92649> didnt work indy gave me an error code
<con-man> benn92649: are you talking about WoW?
<benn92649> no Guild Wars
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: then you n eed to enable the Wine repository
<con-man> oic
<toM|vendettA> jlgaddis: /dev/hdb /media/storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<jonah1980_2> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook? is it simple enough and do you have to always keep reconfiguring/setting stuff up or will it work well?
<MatrixMon> Benn: If your so sure of yourself maybe you should thinking about flying solo on this wine-flight
<nexous> Anyone know how to install PCF Fonts?
<jlgaddis> toM|vendettA: Change /dev/hdb to /dev/hdb1
<benn92649> how do i do the wine repository
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: http://www.winehq.com  and follow the instructions to install for Ubuntu under Downloads
<con-man> benn92649: keep at it, you'll get it.  It took me 2 weeks to get WoW working
<jlgaddis> toM|vendettA: If that doesn't work, run "/sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to get the right number for the partition.
<eilker> anyone using xgl+kiba-dock plssssss ?
<jvai> hey every1
<_pirinto_> MatrixMon: Which release are you using? 6.06 or 6.10
<GenNMX> Any Xorg gurus in here? I just can't seem to get DRI enabled with my DualHead setup. http://www.pastey.net/7388
<jonah1980_2> benn92649, hey thanks for the reply, why do you dislike thinkpads and what's your view on macbook?
<MatrixMon> 66
<jvai> just came to listen & learn
<toM|vendettA> thanks jlgaddis :))))))
<benn92649> LOL WoW has gotten way better
<jlgaddis> toM|vendettA: np
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: just remember, wine support for Games is very hit/miss
<MatrixMon> More miss that hit
<IndyGunFreak> MatrixMon: very true
<MatrixMon> Like fucking battleship!
<benn92649> thinkpads are to limiting, they have got alot of options IMHO. Macbooks rock you have power looks and alot more configureable options
<IndyGunFreak> MatrixMon: lol
<benn92649> *thinkpad= less options
<IndyGunFreak> MatrixMon: KDE game pack has a battle ship game, its actually ok.
<_pirinto_> MatrixMon: have you checked in /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<jvai> <-- thinkpad t40.. rocks
<toM|vendettA> jlgaddis, is there a way to make it all read/writeable by default?
<MatrixMon> I saw that, I have kde on my desktop
<obake-san> anybody able to helpme install this correctly?
<benn92649> ok now back to me, cause i want to install wine how do i enable the repositories for it?
<IndyGunFreak> obake-san: install what?
<obake-san> ubuntu
<obake-san> desktop
<obake-san> 64
<posingaspopular> obake-san: whats the issue?
<_pirinto_> MatrixMon: Sorry m8 I don't have KDE installed here
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: go to http://www.winehq.com click downloads click Ubuntu and it is clearly explained there
<jlgaddis> toM|vendettA: Yeah, just set the right permissions on /media/storage like you would any other directory.
<benn92649> GNOME RULES
<MatrixMon> Benn: Try Synaptic
<posingaspopular> benn92649: KDE ftw!
<obake-san> when i try and boot the installation,i get "error loading operating system"
<obake-san> could it be cause its dual core?
<IndyGunFreak> MatrixMon: its not in his repositories, he needs to add the repo apparentl
<obake-san> could it be cause i have a bunch of other hdds?
<MatrixMon> Pirinto: No I'm on a laptop with 6.6
<IndyGunFreak> It shoujld be in universal though
<MatrixMon> Oh
<madman_> hello
<madman_> can someone help
<madman_> i get this error opc failed probably the writer does not like the medium
<MatrixMon> Pirinto: can I drag and drop?
<nexous> Anyone know how to install PCF Fonts?
<posingaspopular> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<obake-san> anybody? help installing ubuntu?
<benn92649> i got that but in the 3rd party thing I have to type a apt thingy
<madman_> opc failed probably the writer does not like the medium
<benn92649> Unbuntu rules
<benn92649> it takes a while pop in the disk and it will wall you through the steps just know that the last part of it takes about 1/2 hours
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: did you add the wine repo?
<benn92649> sorry no i still need the apt thing
<ezra_> hello
<IndyGunFreak> the apt thing?... did you follow the instructions, theya re clearly written
<paradizelost> howdy all, i'm trying to get vncserver to start gnome-session on startup, but it doesn't seem to do so, i've tried just gnome-session and exec gnome-session in ~/.vnc/xstartup, any ideas?
<ezra_> hello i need help restoring my sessions
<atlanta800> hey, I booted up my laptop and my wireless card just stopped working
<ezra_> i am on failsafe gnome because the otherones downt work
<_pirinto_> I tried to install mplayer recedntly on dapper from the repos. But it reports the package as broken or missing. Does anyone know an alternative way besides building it from source?
<benn92649> LINUX hates wireless
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: how long have you had ubuntu?...
<_pirinto_> paradizelost: You mean after you log in or at the loginscreen?
<benn92649> i didnt see the directions sorry indy
<benn92649> 3 days
<madman_> opc failed probably the writer does not like the medium
<gravemind> can linux read/write to other computers on the network without extra config-ing
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: sorry, i can't help with your eyesight
<ezra_> log in screen
<benn92649> lol
<paradizelost> no, vnc, as in i do a vncserver -geometry 1024x768 and vncserver is started, but it doesn't run gnome-session
<benn92649> please you Jedi Indy the force is truly stronger in you
<paradizelost> but i get the grey background
<atlanta800> wireless has been working perfectly fine for me for a good month now. I even had it working on my WPA2 ASK PSK network perfectly. But today itjust decided not to work
<IndyGunFreak> atlanta800: any upgrades?
<_pirinto_> paradizelost: oh ok
<atlanta800> well I upped to the suspend2 kernel, then back down to the stock kernel
<gravemind> atlanta800: check everything else. does reboot fix it, does restarting the router fix it?
<madman_> is there some better burning program than k3b
<atlanta800> restarted several times
<benn92649> i went to the cable it worked in live CD mode for me but on istall it gave me a hard time with the wireless
<gravemind> darn
<atlanta800> none of my apps even see the card
<obake-san> anybody? help installing ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> atlanta800: hmm. i admit my familiarity with Wireless is minimal, but there's a lot of tutorials out there, maybe completely remove your wireless connection, and follow the FAQ's to set it up like new again?
<juggernaut> obake-san, what do you need help with specifically?
<paradizelost> ideas anyone?
<atlanta800> except device manager see's it fine
<_pirinto_> paradizelost: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<madman_> help
<SmileyLap> hi all, i upgraded to the 6.10 version of ubuntu, and now i only have "2" desktops to work with instead of the 4 i had before? Anyone tell me how to restore them ?
<gravemind> atlanta800 does ifconfig see it?
<atlanta800> I never set it up in the first case, it's and integrated card, Ubuntu recognized it automatically
<ezra_> Hello Can anybody help me restore all my session to the default? I can only log on into fail safe gnome
<gravemind> SmileyLap: right click on them
<atlanta800> gravemind: nope
<IndyGunFreak> atlanta800: wow, you are incredibly lucky
<ezra_> other ones dont work
<_pirinto_> I tried to install mplayer recedntly on dapper from the repos. But it reports the package as broken or missing. Does anyone know an alternative way besides building it from source? Does any of you have mplayer installed on dapper?
<gravemind> on the chooser
<paradizelost> don't want VNC access to the console
<paradizelost> i want access to a VNC session initiated by my user
<obake-san> i need help installing ubuntu, i did the live cd and that worked fine. now im trying to install it to a hdd. it does it successfully, and then when i try and boot, it just says "error loading operating system"
<paradizelost> with a crontab -e @reboot vncserver
<atlanta800> yeah I just installed the NetworkManager applet and all worked fine
<atlanta800> but now it can't see my card anymore
<pingpongboss> holy crud, i just installed beryl
<paradizelost> don't want what i do to be displayed on console
<jlgaddis> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1322   =)
<pingpongboss> lol
<pingpongboss> bouncy windows ftw
<jlgaddis> put my bike on your login screen =)
<_pirinto_> paradizelost: now you lost me
<pingpongboss> wow this thing is amazing o__o
<juggernaut> obake-san, i've never encountered that before....except with xubuntu and the HD wasn't big enough to run the OS.
<gravemind> atlanta800: open /etc/network/interfaces and see if you see your interface
<obake-san> its a 80 gb harddrive
<paradizelost> _pirinto_, the instructions you sent me are about enabling vnc access to GDM
<juggernaut> hi all, i have a bit of an issue as well.....
<linxeh> obake-san: might be a problem with not installing grub properly I guess
<ubm> oh no thats how it starts
<paradizelost> i have a crontab that starts vncserver in a vnc session rather than real X session
<obake-san> ok
<juggernaut> obake-san, maybe you should just try reinstalling it?  which version did you install?
<linxeh> obake-san: or that the partition wasn't made active
<ubm> juggernaut next thing you know X will not start ;)
<kelsin> paradizelost: lookinto the x11vnc package
<juggernaut> ha!  yeah
<gravemind> can linux read/write to other computers on the network without extra config-ing
<atlanta800> gravemind nothing at all in /etc/network/interfaces
<kelsin> paradizelost: it starts a vnc server using the current session you're in
<gravemind> atlanta800: that's not good
<paradizelost> i have it installed
<paradizelost> and working
<paradizelost> but it doesn't run gnome-session
<SmileyLap> roffle, that was toooo easdy :^_^
<paradizelost> i've added gnome-session and exec gnome-session to ~/.vnc/xstartup
<paradizelost> but it doesn't run
<gravemind> atlanta800: that file tells ifconfig what network interfaces to use, and if it's empty... at least now you know one of the problems
<paradizelost> i have to xterm -display :1 and then run gnome-session
<jvai_> back
<atlanta800> I might have found something, my card uses the ipw3945 module, and when I remove or add it, it gives me:  /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-11-generic
<_pirinto_> paradizelost: so basically you want it to start an xsession whenever you request a VNC-session?
<atlanta800> erm it gives me sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-11-generic: No such file or directory
<paradizelost> no, the session is running there all the time, just not a console X session
<dwi1> i try to access my new installed dvd drive and it says unable to mount
<paradizelost> but i want it to auto-start gnome-session on the VNC session
<paradizelost> i have gdm disabled
<paradizelost> ie.e
<Selaiah> Anyone running a Terratec Aureon Space/Universe on Ubuntu?
<paradizelost> so there is no X running on a console
<paradizelost> and i don't want one running
<IndyGunFreak> not that i should be surprised, but the Vista Beryl theme is the ugliest thing iv'e ever seen
<xamox> How can I add a smbfs mount to my fstab file? I tried //server_name/share    /home/user/mount_dir     smbfs      rw,user,auto  0   0  but no luck.
<paradizelost> xamox, you need to have apt-get install smbfs first
<paradizelost> then use cifs instead of smbfs in the fstab
<_pirinto_> paradizelost: I'm sorry I don't think I can  help you, I just don't get what you're looking for. Good luck anyway
<ubm> IndyGunFreak uh yeah im going to have to agree with you on that its horrible looking
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i'll have to send google admin an apology for searching it..lol
<xamox> paradizelost, I did that, I have mounted it, just want it to mount everytime I boot
<dwi1> i try to access my new installed dvd drive and it says unable to mount
<ubm> IndyGunFreak right!!!
<xamox> paradizelost, ahh, k, thx.
<mikul> do someone knows how i could change my primary soundcard to be my primary, witout desable one or another? cant remember how i did... because now when i for example write out /proc/asound/cards they are in the wrong place...
<paradizelost> xamox, do you require a username/password to log on to the samba server?
<xamox> paradizelost, no
<paradizelost> kk
<kitche> mikul: you can do it though dmix
<IndyGunFreak> ok, brb, i'm gonna boot to KDE and try Beryl there.
<_pirinto_> I tried to install mplayer recedntly on dapper from the repos. But it reports the package as broken or missing. I've found several howto on the forums but I don't know which one is the way to go. Could somebody help me?
<xamox> paradizelost, it is saying host name not found when using the cifs option
<mikul> kitche, dmix?
<ubm> xamox take a look here it will make your life less stressful when it comes to samba configuration http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<paradizelost> xamox, use the ip address instead of the hostname
<mikul> kitche, cant find it
<xamox> paradizelost, alright.
<ttyfscker> i have several gtk+2 themes installed in ~/.themes and /usr/share/themes.   I am having a problem loading them though.  It seems that the only themes i can load are the ones in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines  How do i get the themes that don't have a theme engine for them to work??
<dwi1> i try to access my new installed dvd drive and it says unable to mount
<kitche> mikul: check gnomes volume control there should be an option it has to change sound cards
<jrib> _pirinto_: pastebin the command you entered, the full error output, and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<benn92649> ok im back and the website http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/index doesnt mention the repository thing and how to get it working
<_pirinto_> jrib: alright brb
<benn92649> it says i can just use my installer
<juggernaut> so i set edgy up today on my new laptop (clean install) and got my broadcom wifi working smoothly.  after i didi the updates it found my wifi isn't working anymore and i'm stuck.  anyone have any ideas for help?  i had to boot into the windoze partition 'cause i don't have a way to connect to the net wired-like.  i can only use wifi for internet.
<mikul> kitche, im running fluxbox, hate gnome :P so i would need to know witch file to edit
<kitche> mikul: open up terminala nd type dmix should bring it up
<mage> why are restricted modules put into a tmpfs?
<benn92649> for 3 days now I have been doing everything from source LOL so if someone can tell me how to get the wine repository thing done I would be grateful
<ubm> juggernaut what is the address for your broadcom wireless card eth1 or ath0?
<benn92649> i know how to use it I just need to know where to find the Wine apt thing
<dwi1> i try to access my new installed dvd drive and it says unable to mount
<jrib> !wine | benn92649
<ubotu> benn92649: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<juggernaut> eth1
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: if you can read, the wine page i sent you to shows you how to do it.
<juggernaut> ubm, eth1
<IndyGunFreak> and it is extremely clear
<mikul> kitche, no, dosent have it, and cant find with apt
<ubm> juggernaut why dont you try madwifi ;)
<juggernaut> ubm, what is that?
<mage> !restricted modules
<benn92649> check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy everything you need to know to get up and running is there
<ubm> one sec ill send in pm
<kitche> mikul: try this alsaconf in a terminal might let you select it does on some distros
<aridese> what was that web-based radio streaming application? popsicle? icicle? it had a pretty interface
<juggernaut> i'll have to download it on my windoze part and then copy it to my ext part..
<juggernaut> ubm, what does madwifi do?
<obake-san> ok
<mikul> kitche, tried but i dosent have alsaconf either :D hehe
<ubm> juggernaut http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/GettingMadwifi
<xamox> paradizelost, IP worked, thx!
<benn92649> ok I need to do the wine thing, and stop the whine thing who can tell me how to configure a repository for wine or how to locate it with the synpotic
<obake-san> im installing ubuntu, it says to install GRUB to (hd0), whats that mean?
<jrib> benn92649: have you read the page from ubotu?
<obake-san> all of the hds seem to be labeled hda,hdb,etc
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: so in other worsd ,since you've been told at least 3x, you want someone to hold your hand
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: no he didn't
<benn92649> GRUB is the core \kernel in linux i think
<VSpike> I've got the situation where dragging a window round the screen causes CPU usage to spike to 100%, and video playback is choppy.  I'm sure I've had this before but I can't remember how I fixed it last time.  Any ideas?
<mage> benn92649: check off all the available repositorys if you're too lazy ;)
<jlgaddis> obake-san: hd0 just means the first one
<jrib> benn92649: no, linux is the kernel in linux
<mikul> kitche, is it in alsa-tools?
<obake-san> so hd0 = hda
<IndyGunFreak> mage: he's to lazy to even click a link, i don't think there's any hope for hi
<juggernaut> ubm, that's an atheros driver?  mine's broadcom
<benn92649> oh so GRUB is the boot thing what is it called
<kitche> mikul: it might be I m not use to the names that ubuntu uses for packages I m just use to seeing alsa
<_pirinto_> jrib: Do I pm you with the sources.list contents?
<juggernaut> ubm, i had it working before it updated.  now it's not working.
<jrib> !paste | _pirinto_
<IndyGunFreak> how do I completely remove all KDE applications?
<ubotu> _pirinto_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benn92649> i did the sudo thing and didnt work
<mage> so nobody knows why restricted modules are in a tmpfs?
<ubm> juggernaut http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<_pirinto_> jribb: alright
<grindar> has anyone configured aircrack for an intel card?
<kitche> mage: they aren't on a tmpfs
<ubm> juggernaught it supports most cards is yours integrated into your notebook?
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: how did you install them?
<grindar> yes, its the intel 2915
<mage> lrm                   253M   18M  235M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: sudo apt-get install kde
<benn92649> found winbind
<IndyGunFreak> but when i sudo apt-get remove kde... it only removed the KDE GUI left all the freakin programs.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mage> kde-desktop maybe?
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: remove a qt library and all your qt apps will be gone, like  'libqt3-mt'
<ubm> juggernaut did you try bringing the interface back up? as in sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<IndyGunFreak> mage: i don't think that will work... but i'll try
<grindar> when I run airodump I get "unsupported hardware link type  803 - expected ARHRD_IEEE80211 or ARHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead..."
<mage> jrib: that could still leave kde *-common packages
<IndyGunFreak> i'll just re-install Ubuntu if I can't get this fixed..lol
<dwi1> i try to access my new installed dvd drive and it says unable to mount
<juggernaut> ubm, yes i did.  i also tried to scan and it said no scan result
<benn92649> ok foundthe repositories for wine they are already loaded in the repository list, but I am still getting an error
<jlgaddis> grindar: Trying to crack with Intel is a waste of time, they don't support reinjection.
<juggernaut> but the wireless network is up, as i'm on it in windozeright now
<jlgaddis> grindar: I went out and bought a WG511T for that, works perfect.
<flake> I did a make install of apache2 in a folder within my home directory, moved it to trash then discovered I couldn't empty the trash because modules.o in my trash system is in use, probably by my system.  How can I get rid of it?
<grindar> I know.
<jrib> flake: use sudo
<_pirinto_> jrib: here you go, my apt sources.list
<_pirinto_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8021/
<mage> flake: kill that apache process ;)
<cables> I've been tweaking my touchpad's acceleration and things like that through synclient. How can I adjust the acceleration values of my USB mouse in a similar way?
<flake> how do i list processes
<benn92649> ok it says that the repository information cant be found because the link maybe bad or something
<grindar> Kind of low on cash til next payday, so I'm just playing with packet capture and learning how to configure everything.
<jrib> flake: ps
<IndyGunFreak> someone explain to me why the hell i did that
<juggernaut> ubm, it seems like the edgy update that i installed removed the firmware for the device.
<jlgaddis> grindar: Interface needs to be in monitor mode, BTW.
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: did what?
<mage> IndyGunFreak: because you can
<flake> a ps lists  bash and ps
<D7x> is there an easy way to install all the server packages in regular ubuntu?
<jrib> flake: ps -ef   will probably be more useful
<mage> IndyGunFreak: or "whoops" depending
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: lol, but now i want it gone, and unfortunately, removing it isn't near as easy as adding it.
<juggernaut> ubm, it shows the interface in networking but it just won'tdo anything with it, whereas it did before.  i really don't want to reinstall the thing again.
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: did you try what I suggested?
<mage> D7x: there might be a ubuntu-server metapackage
<ubm> juggernaut you never have to reinstall
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: btw, if you use aptitude to install it, it is easy to remove
<ubm> juggernaut one sec im looking what is the chipset for your card?
<xamox> why in my fstab when mounting a smbfs samba share, even though I'm specifying rw option for read/write it's only doing read only?
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: well, i used Synaptic
<KNY> does anyone know if mail-notification-evolution works when evolution is not open?
<juggernaut> broadcom bcm43xx
<caranthir> I tried making some changes to my gnome menus with alacarte but nothing has changed, what should I do?
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: it removed the KDE Gui, but it left all the other crap on there.
<juggernaut> ubm, broadcom bcm43xx
<mage> D7x: whats missing btw? I have my current server machine running ubuntu and didn't install a special version of anything
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: you removed libqt3-mt?  What other stuff exactly?
<alex_mayorga> hi there
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: no, didn't remove that package, as i don't think i installed it when I installed kde
<TheAngel> ok
<alex_mayorga> any recommendation for a wifi manager with WPA support?
<TheAngel> its like 2 in 1 ?
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: remove it if you want all kde/qt stuff gone
<TheAngel> and slow like hell :D
<D7x> mage: I dunno, I just wanted to setup the a lamp server
<mage> oh
<grindar> I think it is, how do I check? I used iwconfig to kick it over to monitor
<_pirinto_> jrib: and here's the output when I apt-get install mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8023/
<grindar> how do I confirm?
<jonah1980_2> benn92649, but aren't there issues with macbooks running really hot under linux and batter life is only about 4 hours, where the thinkpad is 8 or 9 and much lighterweight??
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: so just apt-get remove libqt3-mt?
<mage> D7x: libapache2-php or something similarly stupid, the rest is obvious to find in synaptic ;)
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: yes
<ubm> juggernaugt lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<Ktron> Looking for suggestions for getting/making a working xorg.conf... dexconf doesn't work, Xorg -configure doesn't either, Ubuntu doesn't autodetect correctly...
<gravemind> I'm having problems networking mac\linux
<juggernaut> ubm, i'll have to reboot and then come back.
<benn92649> ok back, so smarty pants i have the repositories for wine what is the next step?
<juggernaut> ubm, brb
<mage> Ktron: what hardware?
<ubm> ok
<foormea> hi. i've got a problem with torrent clients. ktorrent finds very few peers compared with utorrent...
<gravemind> My mac sees linux, but can't write to it, and linux doesn't see anything
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: if there were a way to kiss someone online, male or female, idon't care, id plant one on you right now.
<mage> (lspci -> pastebin/google)
<benn92649> well at least I have people to talk to
<IndyGunFreak> looks like its gonna uninstall kde-games, which is no big deal, i'll jsut reinstall that
<jlgaddis> IndyGunFreak: apt-get remove `dpkg -l|grep kde|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $2 }'`
<_pirinto_> the forums say to enable multiverse and do an sudo apt-get install mplayer. but I get that the package is missing or broken
<jlgaddis> IndyGunFreak: That'd get rid of most of it.
<jacksonemg> anyone know a good channel that helps with sound problems?
<jlgaddis> IndyGunFreak: Oh, nevermind.
<Ktron> mage, the minimum is Radeon x800 GT with a Samsung BF940
<KNY> _pirinto_, apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<IndyGunFreak> jlgaddis: ok, but i think the command jrib gave me seems to be doin the trick.. but i'll keep that one in mind
<benn92649> sound is crap with LINUX
<Ktron> mage, it's a PCI card, and it does have a second of the same monitor plugged in, but 1 monitor before 2heh
<jacksonemg> yeah i agree
<benn92649> its all generic drivers
<jlgaddis> IndyGunFreak: It just removes any installed packages that have "kde" in their name.
<jrib> _pirinto_: you are missing dapper multiverse
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: why do you use linux?
<jlgaddis> IndyGunFreak: may or may not be what you want.
<jacksonemg> i had sound working, then after a reboot it just stopped
<bobbers> can anyone tell me if they got a WG311 working with 6.10 and if thy have if there are any tricks on how to get it working?  Even the drivers to modprobe or even how to determine what version of the WG311 I havewould be useful...
<IndyGunFreak> jlgaddis: ok.. appreciate the response.
<nexous> How do I get Add/Remove programs icon back into my Main Menu?
<IndyGunFreak> but from te locks of terminal and what its removing, it looks like the command jrib gave is working
<jlgaddis> bobbers: I have a WG511T that's Atheros-based, if that helps.
<mage> heh, it was a pain in the ass to get Xorg to work with the DVI output of my radeon 9200se
<bobbers> what driver do you use jlgaddis ?
<jrib> nexous: is the gnome-app-install package installed?
<jlgaddis> bobbers: madwifi
<gravemind> jacksonemg: try going back to a previous kernel at boot, and see if that fixes it
<bobbers> is there somewhere I can read how to get madwifi working?
<nexous> jrib: it was there before, I was messing with my skins and menus, I'm not sure how it is gone now.
<jacksonemg> i didnt change anything with the kernel
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: lol, that removed several programs i use regularly to...lol, but no big deal.. thanks alot..
<nexous> actually hold on.
<jacksonemg> X crashed
<ubm> bobbers did you grab the latest build via svn checkout?
<caranthir> anyone have any ideas why alacarte is having no effect on the menus in gnome?
<mage> Ktron: probably need to install ati drivers for dual monitor (fglrx) but Driver "ati" should work, steal someones xorg.conf maybe? :)
<jlgaddis> bobbers: Type "ubuntu madwifi" into Google.
<JamesG> Does ubuntu have a built in pptp client? Or a package for this?
<Ktron> mage, Yeah, the _only_ _reason_ I don't run linux is because I can never get X to play along with my card and monitor(s)
<bobbers> ubm: nah I downloaded the 6.10 server release iso
<bobbers> and burnt it
<_pirinto_> jrib: Yeah? Crap how could I miss it, I'll check into it, thank you
<flake> thanks, I removed some processes but sudo worked
<nexous> It must have been removed when I was messing around with Firefox.
<bobbers> ok jlgaddis will do that thanks
<jrib> _pirinto_: yeah, notice you have dapper-backports multiverse but no dapper multiverse
<mage> Ktron: not even knoppix works?
<Ktron> mage, yeah, ignoring fglrx for now, I did try the driver "ati" I think and didn't get anywhere useful, and I've been looking for xorg.conf's to steal that seem like they should work with little to know success
<benn92649> get 64, it will help you learn all about linux
<ubm> bobbers make sure you read the compatibility trac if you already know its supported grap svn as in sudo apt-get install subversion then once you have done that svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/trunk madwifi
<_pirinto_> jrib: Yeah I saw it now... :(
<gravemind> how do I find out my local ip?
<mage> I used to boot knoppix to get a working xorg.conf ;)
<Ktron> mage, well, it didn't work reliably on my other monitors, I'm downloading Knoppix 4.0.2 right now so I can try that
<rbil> Krton: what ati card do u have?
<mage> gravemind: /sbin/ifconfig will work
<Ktron> mage, Yeah, that's about where I am
<gravemind> mage: cool. does that work on mac too?
<rbil> Ktron: what ati card do u have?
<mage> gravemind: i dunno, find the terminal, try it and tell me
<cables> gravemind, no need for /sbin, it should be in your path.
<benn92649> ok so once again i got the repositorys for wine and the packets, now what do i type in Konsole to get it going?
<bobbers> ubm: thanks but at the moment I have no working network (tomorrow I can try and get the eth0 working so I can talk through that to the world)
<Ktron> rbil, Radeon x800 GT
<gravemind> mage, cables, ok
<ubm> bobbers when you have the latest build on your machine ./configure then sudo make make install reboot then iwconfig ath0 up iwconfig essid myap then iwconfig enc 'yourkey' after it comes up dhclient ath0
* jlgaddis ponders kiba-dock
<ubm> if your using wpa you need wpa supplicant
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<benn92649> the greatest guide to Ubuntu on the internet ever! http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ubuntu_> anyone familair with roundcubemail
<jlgaddis> ubm: Why not use NetworkManager?
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubm> jlgaddis you can i prefer using terminal incase you ever need it its best to learn that before you come dependent on NetworkManager :)
<ttyfscker> can someone here find out what package has the "swift" font in it?
<mage> ttyfscker: packages.ubuntu.org just wont do it?
<benn92649> i wish LINUX had 7.1 surround sound support
<Selaiah> It does not? (Was gonna get a 7.1 card)
<eudy> hola necesito ayuda acabo de instalar ubunto
<jrib> !es | eudy
<ubotu> eudy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jacksonemg> anyone know why sound would just cut out after X crashes?
<benn92649> cool thing is if you dont find something in linux one of the guru devs can make you a patch
<Selaiah> Like M-audio revolution 7.1 or terratec aureon 7.1
<mage> how common is 7.1 anything these days?
<L0cKd0wN> hey can i have a box im not using with two HDs in it, can i move another box's 2 x HDs into it (swap them out) and expect Ubuntu to boot up normally without complication?
<benn92649> I love devs
<L0cKd0wN> hey i have*
<L0cKd0wN> -can
<bobbers> ubm: before I start down that road is there a way I can confirm that my WG311 uses the madwifi drivers (or is that true for all versions)?
<ttyfscker> mage:: i haven't tried that
<benn92649> Linux 64has a program called wifiradar have you installed that
<IndyGunFreak> L0cKd0wN: i doubt it... but you might get lucky
<mage> L0cKd0wN: same number of network cards? probably just trouble with xorg
<apt-get> fear not!  I am here!
<ubm> jacksonemg what does your log say? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<L0cKd0wN> why won't it just start up?
<bruenig> aptitude is better
<grindar> anyone recommend a fairly cheap card to use with aircrack?
<cables> apt-get, I prefer aptitude :)
<benn92649> apt get tell me how to get wine installed
* bruenig always beats cables even on zingers
<cables> benn92649, sudo aptitude install wine
<IndyGunFreak> L0cKd0wN: if you were to do the same thing with Windows.. would it just "start up".. of course not
<mage> L0cKd0wN: it'll start, video card wouldn't work
<benn92649> on gnome?
<ubm> bobbers yes check here http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<L0cKd0wN> hmmm
* cables really wishes he could type faster than bruenig
<L0cKd0wN> so some are saying yes
<mage> heh windows is a 50% chance of mobo drivers being incompatible -> bsod
<L0cKd0wN> some no
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<apt-get> benn92649, you must frist add the repos... then call on me to install it!
* jlgaddis starts installing kiba-dock
<aridese> how do i view opened sockets on my system?
<gravemind> mage, ifconfig works on mac, but the ip is a little harder to find :)
<cables> benn92649, it should be in universe.
<mage> L0cKd0wN: dpkg-reconfigure xorg <-- something like that will need to be ran
<benn92649> i did install the repos
<cables> !info wine
<rhican> aridese, netstat -tan
<IndyGunFreak> L0cKd0wN: no, i agree with mage, it will work.. but its gonna require some work on your part,
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<mage> gravemind: ah, coolbeans
<IndyGunFreak> it might be easier to just new install.
<mage> ewwww
<mage> noooo
<L0cKd0wN> yea well the server i have is 600mhz, i have a 2.7ghz given by a friend, i want to move the server HD's into that to be Faster
<aridese> rhican: ty
<noO1> My Ubuntu 6.06 froze on me... I tried to restart gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace and got a screen of colors -- then I shut the power down because there were no other options.  When I turned it back on I got an error "no operating system found".  I'm in a live CD now and my home directory looks ok.  Does anyone know what I can do to get the computer to find the OS again?
<cables> benn92649, run "sudo aptitude install wine"
<rbil> L0cKd0wN: I've moved hard drives from one box to another that used a different chipset entirely and other than adjusting xorg.conf, all worked fine
<benn92649> k
<mage> IndyGunFreak: bad windows user, BAD
<bruenig> apt-get, I hope your client doesn't have notifiers when someone says your nick or you will get really annoyed
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<gravemind> mage, the current problem is when I try to put files from mac into linux over the network, it says insufficient priveleges
<eudy> hello
<L0cKd0wN> rbil: thats encouraging :)
<ubm> benn92649 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jacksonemg> ubm: nothing really tells me about any errors, what should i look for?
<rhican> aridese, that command will show tcp connection (the ones you probably want to seed) udp is netstat -uan ..
<eudy> como entro a ubunto en espaol
<apt-get> brue if it was not in VMware
<Evil_`> hm, I can't upgrade to ubuntu 6.10, from 6.06, i get this error:  Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/warty/java/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<L0cKd0wN> IndyGunFreak: ok well im prepared to work, i have data on the first drive though, so i can't do a fresh install, it'll delete them
<ubm>  benn92649 add this # Repository for wine
<ubm> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<L0cKd0wN> IndyGunFreak: and it's like 75gb+ of user data
<benn92649> I get this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<benn92649> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<benn92649> Reading package lists... Done
<benn92649> Building dependency tree
<benn92649> Reading state information... Done
<benn92649> Reading extended state information
<IndyGunFreak> L0cKd0wN: i'd make sure you have all your important data backed up
<bobbers> ubm: thanks, it says that rev2 and rev3 are not compatable.  On ubuntu cat /proc/pci is no longer my friend (Ihave been away for a long time from linux), do you know how I can determine which version I have?
<benn92649> Initializing package states... Done
<benn92649> Building tag database... Done
<eudy> ayuda
<benn92649> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<benn92649> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<benn92649> opps
<Evil_`> eudy - #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> benn92649, close synaptic and don't paste
<benn92649> sorry thats what comes up
<L0cKd0wN> IndyGunFreak: :S
<benn92649> K
<noO1> Dead computer -- "no operating system found" -- does anyone know if this can be fixed?  I don't think that it's the hard drive... something with the OS
<ubm> benn92649 gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 58403026387EE263 you need to run this in terminal to import the key gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<Evil_`> hm, I can't upgrade to ubuntu 6.10, from 6.06, i get this error:  Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/warty/java/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Evil_`> anyone know what's wrong?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<benn92649> hey ubm the whole thing
<cables> !grub | no01
<ubotu> no01: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noO1> I'm not ever sure where to begin troubleshooting "no operating system found"
<cables> !grub > no01
<L0cKd0wN> rbil: so you think this is possible? i can't really afford to do a backup... i have no where for the data to go :S
<noO1> cables: would a problem with grub cause that error? (no os found)
<eudy> no me aparece en mi lista de servidores (sorry I'm new)
<cables> no01, my guess is your bios isn't finding grub
<benn92649> ubm it didnt like  that
<cables> no01, it's worth a shot
<benn92649> i got this ubm $ keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 58403026387EE263 you need to run this in terminal to import the key gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<benn92649> bash: keyserver: command not found
<benn92649> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<noO1> cables: thanks... is there a way to copy a new grub into my computer and start from scracth or does it involve a lot of troubleshooting (conference call in 20 minutes)
<cables> noO1, I've been using a 0 not an O in your name, sorry...
<noO1> cables: that's ok, I see the messages
<cables> noO1, I'm not sure... I just got ubotu to tell you about grub... I don't have experience with this kind of problem.
<rbil> L0cKd0wN: I can only relate my experience. I had no probs. Just make sure that first drive is indeed first drive and second is second. Your mileage may vary, but like I said, I had no problem doing do. Mobo was completely different .. different sound system, etc. You'll need to adjust xorg.conf settings if the graphics card is different.
<noO1> cables: ok, thanks
<benn92649> do i need the repositorys first then add the key thing after
<ubm> benn92649 first this       gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 58403026387EE263
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: YES
<benn92649> or vice versa
<L0cKd0wN> rbil: ok thanks for the input, i guess i'll give it a go and see what happens :)
<ubm> ben92649 then this gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<ubm> ben92649 did you add the sources to repo?
<rbil> L0cKd0wN: assuming it isn't some kind of dual boot machine, as Windoze won't like it too much.
<noO1> Does anyone have experience with grub -- I'm getting an error "no operating system found" and I can't boot my computer (except with this live CD)
<mage> hmm rbil is saying what I di ;)
<benn92649> ok so now we are getting some where/do mean to paste but i dont know what any of this means: gpg: directory `/home/benn92647/.gnupg' created
<benn92649> gpg: new configuration file `/home/benn92647/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<benn92649> gpg: WARNING: options in `/home/benn92647/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<benn92649> gpg: keyring `/home/benn92647/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<benn92649> gpg: keyring `/home/benn92647/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<benn92649> gpg: requesting key 387EE263 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<benn92649> gpg: /home/benn92647/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<kitche> noO1: means you don't have grub installed
<cables> !flood | ben42
<benn92649> gpg: key 387EE263: public key "Scott Ritchie <scott@open-vote.org>" imported
<ubotu> ben42: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mage> noO1: is that a grub error or a bios error
<benn92649> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<benn92649> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<benn92649> gpg:               imported: 1
<cables> !paste | benn92649
<ubotu> benn92649: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benn92649> sorry i dont know what it means
<ubm> bobbers what card do you have
<kitche> mage it's a bios error means it can't find a boot loader in MBR
<mage> !paste | mage (just being a dick)
<ubotu> mage (just being a dick): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benn92649> i dont know what your saying about bin
<noO1> kitche: I see files in my /boot/grub/ directory ...  menu.lst looks ok... Do you know a way to troubleshoot this problem?
<cables> !paste | benn92649
<ubotu> benn92649: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<benn92649> i wont paste anymore
<jacksonemg> what log can i check to see what errors occur when trying to load sound?
<cables> benn92649, just use the pastebin link.
<ubm> ben92649 go here and follow the instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<kitche> benn92649: use a pastebin to paste pastbin.com pastebin.ca one of those sites then paste the link from that site here
<karsten> jacksonemg: /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log, dmesg
<kitche> noO1: umm install grub to mbr you probably installed it someplace else
<mage> noO1: I usually look at the gentoo install guide for installing grub, but you need to install grub to the mbr not just files on a partition
<jacksonemg> karsten: thanks
<bobbers> ubm: its a WG311. I prolly shouldn't say this on here, but I rebooted into an old gentoo install and a quick check of /proc/pci tells me that I do have a rev 1 WG311 so tomorrow I will get the wired ehternet interface up and try getting madwifi :)  Thanks for all your help
<Palmnet> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew about some issues with ubuntu/xgl/beryl?
<eudy> hola cual es el canal de ubunto en espaol
<benn92649> LOL! thats the palce i started it didnt work those address are out of date or something
<cables> !beryl | Palmnet
<IndyGunFreak> Palmnet: if you hae an ATI card, tere could be a host of them
<ubotu> Palmnet: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mage> Palmnet: theres lots of them, its new ;)
<bobbers> seems strange that /proc/pci isn't there on ubuntu, would be lovely to know how to get that same info in ubuntu
<cables> Palmnet, go to #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for help with that.
<ubm> bobbers madiwif will work with your card
<xamox> How do I remove a user from a group? I know how to add, but now I want to remove them
<Palmnet> I have xgl/beryl, and it was working fine on my intel card...til last week when I got an update, now its dead?
<bobbers> ubm: yeah I saw that from the list I just wanted to confirm that I had a rev 1 as that page you linked said that if I had a rev 2 or 3 it wouldn't
<noO1> mage, kitche: the system was working fine -- then it crashed.  Then wouldn't reboot.  something got corrupted :S
<mage> xamox: manually edit /etc/groups if nobody has a better idea
<bobbers> but gentoo has told me that I have a rev 1 so I know I am good to go now
<kitche> noO1: probably grub reinstall grub
<Palmnet> Saw a post on slashdot mentioning it might be from the update or something? I take it that its not a widespread issue then?
<bobbers> just would be nice to know how to get the same info from a ubuntu install :)
<mage> noO1: fsck the drives partitions as well
<benn92649> this is what i get now: No candidate version found for wine
<xamox> mage, alright, thx
<cefx> dumb question: what's the j2re for ubuntu package name?
<rbil> Palmnet: what did u update, beryl?
<mage> xamox: group changes only apply when they log in next just sos ya know
<Palmnet> I dont know, the ubuntu auto-update thing just did its usual, and I trusted it to do whatever it needed
<cables> !java | cefx
<ubotu> cefx: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Palmnet> I just updated again today, same issue though
<ubm> bobbers can you cat /proc/modules
<jacksonemg> if logs don't say anything, and everything appears to be working, but no sound is coming out - what can i check?
<cefx> aha
<cefx> thanks
<bobbers> ubm: will try that one sec
<benn92649> can i just start the process over and will linux fill in whatever is missing?
<kitche> jacksonemg: the volume manager
<noO1> mage: do I just do # fsck ?  I'm in a live CD with my hard drive mounted on /media/sda1
<japers> hello there. I am in approximately hour 4 of the great windows -> ubuntu shift. but i think i have managed to destroy synaptic package manager
<kitche> jacksonemg: you might have something low or muted that your sound card needs to play sound
<cefx> thanks cables, much love
<cables> japers, how did you do that?
<cables> cefx, no problem
<shatrat> jacksonemg, or look in alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted and the volumes are turned up
<cefx> cables: is there a bot page for updating the kernel?
<cables> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cefx> just the kernel
<jacksonemg> all the volume is turned up and max
<benn92649> BRB
<cables> !kernel | cefx
<ubotu> cefx: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cefx> ahah
<Palmnet> Anybody know where to look for logs from that update manager, to see what it updated to break beryl?
<mage> noO1: unmount it and fskc /dev/whatever (scrolled off)
<jacksonemg> what happened was i was play quake3, it crashed, along with X, and now no sound plays
<cefx> great!
<mage> fsck /dev/sda1
<cables> cefx, hmm... you should use the one built into Ubuntu though.
<japers> @cables, no idea, but it gives me erros everytime i try to use it,so io cant actualy use it to get software
<cables> japers, what errors?
<noO1> mage: ok... thanks.. as root?
<mage> aye aye
<japers> @cables "E: Malformed line 38 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<japers> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<japers> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem."
<cefx> cables: Do you see any problem with making a custom one for a LAMP server?  I'm not convinced that ubuntu server is 100% secure, and would feel safer recompiling the kernel, etc on my own.
<noO1> rhanks
<noO1> thanks
<mage> np
<cables> cefx, if you're confident you can do it right.
<cefx> cables: and if the case is to better use a distro like gentoo or freebsd?
<cefx> alright, great
<cables> japers, did you change /etc/apt/sources.list at all?
<cefx> I've done gentoo before
<cefx> and freebsd
<mage> i'd say security problems wont be in the kernel
<cefx> should be no prob :0
<cables> cefx, you're way more experienced than me, then.
<cefx> mage: true.
<japers> cables. i have no idea what that means. so its possible
<cefx> cables: ahh heh.
<thedj> hi. i have a problem with libqt4-dev in edgy
<Optix`Pro> wow
<Optix`Pro> :D
<cables> japers, what have you done so far to install things?
<cefx> japers: it's the list that apt-get uses to look for those packages you want to install.
<thedj> this should be version 4.2.0, but when i try to compile a qt-4.2.0 specific function, i doesn't work
<jacksonemg> anyone know why sound would stop working? what channel could i try to ask help in?
<cables> japers, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please.
<mage> cefx: ubuntu init might assume having to modprobe lots of things
<noO1> mage: does fsck repair the drive without telling me what it's doing?  It just says "clean"
<cables> !paste | japers
<ubotu> japers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<japers> i tried to install beryl
<cables> japers, that might be it. Did you make a backup of your sources list?
<cefx> mage: yeah, I'm thinking I'm just going to go with a hardened version of gentoo
<mage> noO1: if its clean its clean, if it wasn't it woulda taken a few minutes and told you so
<Optix`Pro> Mil0sh
<Optix`Pro> pitjko:)
<Optix`Pro> :PP
<mage> noO1: its possible that the livecd did it for you when booting
<xamox> I think I made a boo boo, I accidentally added my main user to group root, now when I try to do sudo it won't work and when I try to edit root files I can't because they dont' have group perms, how can I remove that user from the root group?
<japers> cabels: how do i find it to paste it?
<cables> japers, do alt-f2, then "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cables> !paste > japers
<noO1> mage: possible that it fixed the drive for me?
<mage> yea
<mage> well if the drive is broken its broken, but it can fix whats on the drive
<noO1> mage: thanks... I will try rebooting back into my hard drive ... brb
<MM24> Ok, I need help. I have tried to install the drivers for the ATI X1600 atleast 10 times, its always broken.
<japers> cables :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8027/
<noO1> mage: I doubt hard drive is broken.... I think it's software
<japers> is this what you wanted me to do?
<noO1> brb
<cables> japers, yep.
<Optix`Pro> kurac!
<Optix`Pro> puste kurac!!
<Optix`Pro> swiii!!
<Optix`Pro> ocete malo da mi gadudlate?
<cables> japers, how far did you get in the beryl installation? Did you install any packages yet?
<Optix`Pro> paLindr0me
<Optix`Pro> qcko
<cables> !spam | Optix`Pro
<ubotu> Optix`Pro: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<aleutian> I'm currently using Ubuntu 6.10 on my desktop and am planning to buy a Thinkpad T60 within the next month.  My only concern is that the 1400x1050 resolution will make text/icons difficult to read and I have no way of knowing what to expect without purchasing the laptop and installing.  Should I be concerned with running Ubuntu at this resolution on a laptop?  If anyone has personal experiences running Ubuntu on a laptop at or close to this resolution I
<aleutian> would be very interested in your feedback.  Thanks!
<xamox> does su have a default password in Ubuntu?
<paLindr0me> What`s ur problem Optix`Pro
<paLindr0me> ?!
<Ktron> Alright, be back everyone, time for another shot in the dark with the livecd to see if I can't get Xorg un and chugging
<pavs2> where is .bashrc located
<Optix`Pro> kurac kurac kurac kurac
<cables> xamox, there's no root account in Ubuntu.
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Optix`Pro> kurac kurac kurac pustie mi kurac
<kitche2> pavs2: in your /home folder
<japers> cables: nope, it kept saying bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<cables> !root | xamox
<ubotu> xamox: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Optix`Pro> puste mi kurac
<cefx> aleutian: no.
<japers> cables when i tried "sudo echo -e "\n## Beryl repository\ndeb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main"
<Optix`Pro> pustie mi kurac
<Optix`Pro> pustie mi kurac
<Optix`Pro> pustie mi kurac
<Optix`Pro> pustie mi kurac
<xamox> cables, Yeah, when I run su it prompts for a pword, I added myself to the root group now I can't run sudo, so I can't even do sudo -s
<Optix`Pro> pickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<cefx> xamox: admin group...?
<Optix`Pro> puste mi kurac
<Optix`Pro> puste mi kurac
<Optix`Pro> puste mi kurac
<Optix`Pro> puste mi kurac
<rbil> Palmnet: is this your problem? ... http://217.20.127.208/infowiki/doku.php?id=en_us:computer:software:linux:beryl:whitecubebug
<Optix`Pro> puste mi kurac
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: you get op of the year for that one..lol
<xamox> cefx, huh?
<cefx> on kubuntu, the group we have for sudo is 'admin'
<jeeves__> can anyone here give me a hand getting my DVD player to work?
<mage> xamox: you sure you didn't break something else as well? ;)
<japers> cables: i followed the installing beryl install guide as best i could. but becasue i have a geforce 4  i could use the autop script so had to try and understand what it was asking me to do.
<xamox> mage, don't think so
<mage> jeeves__: you probably just need a decss thing
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | DVD
<ubotu> DVD: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<neo_> hello
<xamox> mage, I added myself to root group
<gravemind> is libdvdcss2 illegal?
<cables> japers, remove the last bit from that file (the nVidia bit.) To edit the file, you need to do this: alt-f2, then gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xamox> mage, now sudo doesn't work for my normal user
<jeeves__> ubotu:  thanks.
<Palmnet> rbil: It used to work fine, had done for about 3-4 weeks. Then I got an update and it loads like normal til the gnome menu bars at top and bottom show, then the wallpaper shows up as a light blue, and then the whole screen goes white with just a mouse. Cant move, rotate...anything
<japers> cables: this linux terminal thing is all new and slightly confusing
<cables> gravemind, in some countries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xamox> don't have any other users on the system
<jose__> OI pessoal
<mage> xamox: whats the exact error from sudo
<cables> japers, that's not the terminal I'm telling you to use.
<Optix`Pro> pusiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gravemind> cables: including USA prolly
<Optix`Pro> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<xamox> mage, no error
<Optix`Pro> malooooooooooo
<Optix`Pro> kuraccccccccccccccc
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: tecnically
<Optix`Pro> swiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<xamox> mage, just doesn't work
<rbil> Palmnet, ok it's a bug. read that url
<Optix`Pro> osim
<cables> gravemind, yep, including the us
<Optix`Pro> mog druga milosa..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@212-200-210-108.adsl.sezampro.yu]  by nalioth
<mage> so sudo echo hi does nothing?
<xamox> mage, try sudo vim /etc/group, doesn't do anything
<xamox> no
<cefx> sudo is installed?
<xamox> mage, doesn't prompt for pword, nothing
<xamox> yeah it was
<xamox> everything was working fine till I added myself to that group
<xamox> Was mounting samba shares
<cables> japers, I have to go now, sorry...
<mage> interesting
<xamox> mounting are root, figured I'd just add myself to that group and messed it up
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: where do you live?
<japers> cables: your a legend. it's people like you that make the shift easy
<cables> japers, after you remove the nvidia bit, do the command "sudo aptitude update" and try again.
<japers> cables it works now
<jose__> brasil
<mage> xamox: did you remove yourself from /etc/group's root line and relogin?
<Palmnet> Ahh, cheers rbil
<cables> japers, cool
<japers> cables, thanks so much
<xamox> mage, can't, it doesn't have group write perms
<xamox> mage, haha
<cables> japers, no problem. I expect in a few months you'll be good enough at this to help out here.
<ctkroeker> anyone have any luck with the "sound blaster live 24-bit" or "Crystal" or VIA HD-Audio VT82***?
<Palmnet> Does the software updater thing keep logs anywhere though? Cant find them in the system logs app?
<xamox> mage, I'll probably ahve to boot off live cd and fix it
<japers> cables and i certainly will if i can
<nalioth> cables: why wait? i suspect you can help now
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: USA
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: then yes, libdvdcss2 is illegal.
<gaspipe1> hey people
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: but you own the DVD, so you should be allowed to watch it,
<mikeal> i need help with an odd screen resolution problem, I edited xorg.cong to get my resolution set to 1440x900, and it works, except that Ubuntu/Gnome still thinks the resolution is 1280x800, so I can see on the entire screen, but the window and font sizes are all still 1280x800, when i pull up System->Screen Resolution I can only setit ot 1280x800
<we2by> hi
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: is that lib necessary for watching the DVD???
<dougsko> why are there two sets of fonts? the ones xfontsel shows and the ones that fc-list shows are different
<we2by> what's the net released of ubuntu called? and what's new in it?
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: yes.. its what de-encrypts the disk, so it can be read and played
<mage> mikeal: what does xrandr say?
<gravemind> mikeal: you need a modeline
<gravemind> mikeal: google "modeline generator"
<benn92649> OK im done with that, it has a hack tha tsometimes works if you have the 64X build but the amount of knowledge you have to posses is beyond my n00b azz
<mage> mikeal: just the line with a star will do
<mikeal> xrandr still says 1280x800
<IndyGunFreak> a modeline?
<mptech> would an experienced user here say that feisty fawn is either more or less stable than Debian Unstable?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I had this problem with the same resolution
<timfrost> xamox, you can reboot into recovery mode, and edit /etc/group in that mode
<gravemind> mikeal: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<kitche> mptech: don't know but debian unstable is old feisty is actually paste debian unstable
<mikeal> i did that with gtf
<we2by> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mage> mptech: depends whos doing more work in a particular week
<lycangodofwar> whats the best desktop kde,gnome,fluxbox,? or ...
<lycangodofwar> i'm a newb :D
<mikeal> where do I put that line in xorg.confg?
<mikeal> er xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: whats the fear of installing libdvdcss2?
<mikeal> I have it in the Monitor section already
<lycangodofwar> can someone tell me whats easier kde gnome or fluxbox
<mptech> lycangodofwar, I personally prefer gnome or xfce
<IndyGunFreak> lycangodofwar: KDE/Gnome are pretty similar.. Flux is a little more difficult till you get the nang of it, i prefer Gnome
<benn92649> i here KDE is alot easier but I like Gnome
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: i wouldn't say its easier.. its uglier, i'll tell you that
<kitche> lycangodofwar: gnome, kde is the best if you want easy kde is more windows like while gnome is well gnome lol
<ardchoille> lycangodofwar: My 8 year old neice uses gnome
<d00by> can anybody help me set up my scanner if it is a networked scanner
<blindraven> Question, I just installed Ubuntu ultimate 2.6.17-11-generic)
<benn92649> i decided to wait for LINUX to come out with support in the X64 for wine.
<ctkroeker> anyone have any luck with the "sound blaster live 24-bit" or "Crystal" or VIA HD-Audio VT82***?
<jacksonemg> if i'm not getting any sound output, and everything says its working (not muted), and no error messages in the system log - what are some things i could try?
<blindraven> Question, I just installed Ubuntu ultimate 2.6.17-11-generic) and the nvidia drivers from automatix just crash me now, but rhwy worked before.. any ideas?
<juggernaut> ubm, you there?
<mage> try a different version for them drivers?
<we2by> what's the net released of ubuntu called? and what's new in it?
<ardchoille> !automatix | blindraven
<d00by> can anybody help me set up my scanner if it is a networked scanner
<ubotu> blindraven: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I haven't needed to use it yet
<IndyGunFreak> we2by: Edgy Eft..  its got plenty of updates
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: use what?
<benn92649> sooo, i have no games cant watch videos and the sound quality from juicer sucks LOL
<jacksonemg> mage: i just had sound output, then after a reboot, they were gone
<juggernaut> IndyGunFreak, i just put edgy on my new lappy today.  it f'in rocks!!
<mage> heh 6.10 has 137 updates from the CD to current
<benn92649> but I got you guys so I guess its ok
<mptech> !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu
<we2by> IndyGunFreak, I meant the latest beta release or the upcoming release
<cables> we2by, IndyGunFreak, Edgy is the current version. The next version is Feisty Fawn. It's got tons of new stuff
<gregday> where can i get Feisty testing snapshots?
<mptech> !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu
<cables> !feisty | gregday
<ubotu> gregday: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<d00by> can anybody help me set up my scanner if it is a networked scanner
<IndyGunFreak> we2by: that would be feisty
<we2by> cables, stuff like what?
<mykk> hey i am installing ubuntu and i am checking cd integrity, it says it will take some time, i have been waiting here for 15 mins now and nothing has happened... is that right?
<craigbass1976> what's the newest kernel for dapper, 2.15...?
<cables> we2by, I believe it installs codecs for you, and it's supposed to have some cool desktop effects. Not entirely sure though.
<gregday> cables: that doesn't really answer my question
<blindraven> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<benn92649> will the new version have built in support for windows apps instead of having to install a seperate program?
<bruenig> benn92649, no
<ubm> mykk your cd is fine man you can skip that shit ;)
<benn92649> damn
<cables> gregday, hold on, i'll try to find a link
<obake-san> thanks juggernaut, looks like it was a problem with GRUB
<gregday> cables: are the Herd CDs the snapshots?
<mykk> ubm i'll try installing :)
<bruenig> benn92649, it is not good to encourage the use of windows apps, they perform poorly and are against the whole idea here
<pavs2> is it gedit or geddit?
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I haven't needed libdvdcss2 to watch dvds yet
<juggernaut> obake-san, great!!  :)
<benn92649> will the new version be X64 or only X32
<obake-san> its loading up after i reinstalled with GRUB on the same drive as ubuntu
<bruenig> perform poorly in linux that is
<cables> gregday, not sure what that is.
<cables> pavs, gedit.
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: are you using DVD playing software that you paid for?
<pavs2> tnx cables
<benn92649> X 64 is a screamming banshee, its faster than anything
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I don't watch dvds on the computer :P
<bruenig> !offtopic | benn92649
<ubotu> benn92649: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<benn92649> but nothing wants to work with it
<Evil_`> How can I upgrade to 6.10?
<bruenig> !upgrading | Evil_`
<ubotu> Evil_`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<timfrost> gregday: yes the herd CDs are snapshots
<gregday> ah thanks
<benn92649> what is this channel
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: then why the question?.. if you pop in a movie, you'll likely need libdvdcss2, or you alread installed it
<rbil> blindraven: before wiping your system and starting again, I'd try automatix2 bleeder and install the latest Nvidia driver from there.
<bruenig> #ubuntu
<kitche> benn92649: a support channel for ubuntu
<benn92649> k
<benn92649> so good i am a 3 day old this is where i need to be
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i guess its hard to miss the big freakin thing at the top that says why you're here.
<we2by> wow
<mykk> how long does a normal install take?
<we2by> now the menu is completely different!!??
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: about 30min for me.
<benn92649> be nice
<bruenig> benn92649, but not talking about x64's merits and feisty
<IndyGunFreak> could be longer, shorter for you, depending on options
<keyser_soze> i'm having problems with sound on feisty amd64... sound card detected, and seems to be loaded, but no sound at all, volume stuck at 100%.  tried rebuilding alsa modules, no luck. tried pulseaudio gswrapper, no luck. for some reason the only device showing up in the gnome sound prefs is REALTEC ALC660, even though I have intel hardware and intel alsa modules loaded. heard there was command to reset sound card that might work? and
<keyser_soze>  other ideas?
<benn92649> ohh
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: sometimes it is since I don't bother looking at the topic on many channels but then again Iknow what the channels are for :P
<mykk> well the bar is just stuck at the start :P
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: lol ok. I tried popping in some dvds and I was wondering why I couldn't watch them. just curious why
<mykk> did this last time..
<we2by> where do I get feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: lol
<kitche> keyser_soze: #ubuntu+1 is for feisty support
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: thats why, you need libdvdcss2
<IndyGunFreak> Linux by default, can't read encrypted dvd's.
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: how does windows watch them then?
<ubm> mykk what hardware are you installing on? notebook or desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: because M$ pays for the right
<mykk> desktop ubm
<gravemind> ahh
<Yasim> Somebody knows how to translate OppenOffice?
<benn92649> ok so heres a good one, what can i install in Ubuntu 6.10 X64 that will play all video codes?
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: lot of the commercial distros will play DVD's out of the box to.
<IndyGunFreak> but the free ones rarely do.
<bruenig> benn92649, nothing unless you want to chroot
<cables> Yasim, there isn't an Ubuntu version for your language?
<benn92649> what is chroot?
<ubm> ok are you even able to boot into gnome to install?
<bruenig> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SmileyLap> hi guys, i need to compile my driver (at least i think i do) for my laptop's wireless card. tho it appears in the device manager
<benn92649> oh no way lol
<mykk> it boots the cd ubm
<kos-mos> I am on ubuntu dapper, trying to install edgy but having graphic problems.
<mykk> and chose install from the list
<ubm> ok so when you goto install then you get stuck at what percent?
<mykk> there isn't a percentage :P
<mage> bruenig: so I could get a 64bit proc, install ubuntu 64bit and then chroot for things like wine?
<ubm> mykk as in does the progress bar make it half way and then freeze?
<mykk> when the bar is scrolling constantly underneath the ubuntu logo it stops and reverts to the left hand side
<mykk> and stops
<bruenig> mage, you could yees
<mage> sweet
<Musicman> Alright, I have tried to install the drivers for the ATI X1600 video card atleast 10 times but fglrx keeps failing :(
<bruenig> I just use 32 bit
<ubm> ok so your not booting into gnome and then installing try running from live cd and check the partition
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | ubm
<ubotu> ubm: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ubm> mykk do you have anything else installed on the drive
<mage> I'd use 32bit as I like to diskless boot from my servers install of ubuntu
<benn92649> so i am guessing your all massive big brained computer programers, there is no way a n00b twit like myself will beable to install and figure out chroot
<mykk> yes windows, ubm
<klein_>  i have a nvidia 6800 what is the comand to check if dri is enabled ? in terminal
<benn92649> i wish wine worked with X64 without the hack
<ubm> mykk are you using the live cd for edgy eft?
<Musicman> Anyone? D:
<mykk> i using an iso cd i just burnt after dling from the the webby :P
<ubm> haha
<mage> benn92649: im surprised you're running ubuntu, most people that shoehorn anyone smarter than them into "computer programmers" live with windows
<mage> benn92649: laziest is you download the i386 livecd and install that
<we2by> any one using feisty?
<rbil> klein: glxinfo | grep rendering
<blindraven> Ironic attitude from younger people with a graps of linux "Go back to windows joo n00b" yet the general consensus is "Come here from windows" Why would people bother if they were damned for trying. jesus.
<gravemind> benn92649: what are you trying to do again?
<mykk> ubm?
<ubm> mykk so just to make sure you have the latest build ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft?
<rbil> klein: needs to return: direct rendering: Ye
<rbil> *Yes
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: if you're having trouble with the install freezing, try re-burning the disk, at a slower rate, say 2-4x..
<IndyGunFreak> thats worked for me in the past.
<mage> blindraven: :)
<mykk> yes ubm
<mage> blindraven: I didn't tell him to go back, I'm asking why hes over here :p
<kos-mos> how come safe graphic install on dapper worked and not so on edgy?
<klein_> rbil: thank you
<blindraven> all good :P
<ubm> IndyGunFreak im trying to help mykk with the install ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: oops..lol
<ubm> mykk try selecting the first option in boot
<blindraven> nvm, im annoyed.. stupid broken xorg =/
<ubm> IndyGunFreak its ok ive done it before :P
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: well, that would be my suggestion, you can put that on your list of things to try...lol
<ubm> haha
<klein_> rbil: was going out of my mind trying to remember
<mage> blindraven: anything beyond 1997 has seemed voodoo magic to me
<ubm> i love this channel things get so crazy sometimes but its a good feeling to help others
<benn92649> ok so my contribution to helping n00bphiles like me her it is: the greatest single guide in the known universe to get you rolling in linux absolutely hassle free is :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy i know i spent 36 of the last 72 hours sitting here working with it
<blindraven> So I'm assuming Automatix is frowned upon? is this because it is a script which "does it itself" which goes against the generel linux "Everything must take hours and be advanced to handle"  or...?
<mykk> the first option on boot is to Start or Install Ubuntu - ubm
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: you finally posted something useful
<mage> blindraven: is automatix part of the ubuntu project?
<mage> (i know nothing)
<agent> !automatix
<bruenig> !automatix
<gravemind> lolol
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<IndyGunFreak> mage: no.. and frankly, it should be avoided
<ubm> mykk you need to start ubuntu install but try using the F option for screen do you see it? i think its F3 or F2 not sure right now
<bruenig> automatix is the devil
<blindraven> In my experience "elitests" consist of people that swear by "anything and everything "OLD" and arrogently dismiss anything and everything "new"
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I used it once
<blindraven> ye, im coming to learn that :P
<ubm> set your screen resolution to something practical like 800x600
<mage> blindraven: apparently the damn bot has a good reason
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: used what once?
<gravemind> automatix
<mykk> F2 = language and F3  = keymap F4 = VGA
<gravemind> I think I was installing mp3 support
<ubm> mykk i think it may be your screen resolution that is preventing you from booting into gnome
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i have it on my system, and its caused me no problems, but theres a lot of reports of it breaking systems, etc.
<ubm> ok F4
<blindraven> oh trust me, im well aware.. thats why im here :)
<IndyGunFreak> i proly wouldn't install it again if i had it to do over again
<agent> Using LANG=en_US.UTF-8, KDE/QT applications do not show ISO 8859-2 characters, yet all other non-KDE/QT applications, including rxvt and xterm do show them fine. Why is this? Are the default fonts associated in KDE UTF8 broken?
<gravemind> yeah
<agent> My KDE fonts are all "sans serif" with "monospace" as "fixed width" (in Control Center)
<gravemind> I didn't use it on this comp
<mykk> ubm it was set to 1920 x odd
<ubm> mykk did you get into F4 and pass the argument in boot?
<mykk> i have set it to my usual
<ubm> i bet that is the problem bro
<mage> blindraven: its easier to make a fancy script target one distro than all distros
<mykk> i hope so lol
<ubm> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: good troubleshooting there.
<ubm> its little tedious shit like that... that will through you for a loop sometimes
<ubm> :D
<mykk> ubm - got an error  - /bin/sh can't access
<bruenig> bro
<mage> i hope the next ubuntu installer supports lvm and raid5
<ubm> mykk set the resolution to 800x600 for now
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<blindraven> So is that why gentoo is better. independant settings that are tailored to the users specific setup? like, I dont know much.. but I keep getting told to try it out
<mykk> (initramfs)
<blindraven> Not goin to haoppen if i cant fix a simple display problem
<mykk> is the rest causing this problem too ubm?
<BUMBACLOT> what's gonna happen if you cum twice in a day?
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: i really think you should try the alternate install CD
<bruenig> blindraven, gentoo is not "better"
<mykk> alternate?
<mage> blindraven: gentoo installs everything from source, so any "stupid distro" assumption problems go away, as long as theres an ebuild for what you want
<IndyGunFreak> mykk:  its a text based installer(don't let that scare you, its not hard)....
<tonedevf> hi all
<ubm> mykk take IndyGunFreak's advice try the alternate install cd if the setting the screen resolution 800x600 dosnt work. but i think its the VGA settings that are hosing up the system
<mage> blindraven: gentoo was great when portage would sync in a reasonable amount of time
<blindraven> ah ok
<[187ci] marc> edit your xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: sometimes when pc's have probs with the regular installer, the alternate install gets them through it.
<mage> also you need to keep it up to date, which means lots of CPU time compiling
<mykk> where can i dl the alternate cd?
<bruenig> the !alternate was pointed to mage and his lvm raid stuff
<tonedevf> can someone help me with two (hopefully) quick questions?  one a basic shell script question and one about cron
<blindraven> so the servers that let you collaborate slowly dissapeared?
<bruenig> !offtopic | blindraven
<knovak> To upgrade to Edgy or not to upgrade: this is  the question
<ubotu> blindraven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knovak> shall I?
<mage> mykk: its in the directory with the other isos
<bruenig> knovak, do you want to
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: http://www.ubuntu.com go to the download section, and then download something like Ubuntu 6.10 Alternate install.iso
<ubm> mykk you could do what the rest of us do and smash your hands into the keyboard, bang your head against the monitor a few times... its worked for me...
<kriel> hey. can somebody help me fight through a sound patch? I got a new laptop that isn't supported by ubuntu's built in sound system, and i found a patch that's supposed to alleviate the problem, but im not entirely sure how to implement said patch.
<knovak> Dapper works fine for me, but there are packages that I want to install that dont have dependencies under Dapper
<mage> bruenig: I actually installed ubuntu with the bootstrap script
<knovak> and they are in Edgy
<BUMBACLOT> can you run MacOSX on intel?
<mage> debootstrap
<knovak> so I figure, why not just go the whole way
<bruenig> !offtopic | BUMBACLOT
<ubotu> BUMBACLOT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[187ci] marc> lol
<james> anyone do this folding@home thing?
<bruenig> knovak, sounds like you want to then
<[187ci] marc> well yes you can
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: lol, come on, its not that off topic..lol
<mage> bruenig: that doesn't quite fit ;)
<mykk> ya back to windows :P
<knovak> Well, is Edgy like... less reliable than Dapper?
<bruenig> knovak, you only have 1.5 months till feisty
<blindraven> Well ontopic told me to Re-install my entire distro because i was using a "frowned upon" script.. sounds a little bias to not work around the issue "without the script" but to just tell me to re-install.. how would I learn otherwise?
<[187ci] marc> since mac are using intel now
<knovak> yeah...
<[187ci] marc> You can buy mac laptops with dual boot in them
<blindraven> I mean, i just want to fix my stupid display settings.. I dont want to use automatix to do that.. :P
<mage> blindraven: IRC support is usually geared towards making things work
<bruenig> blindraven, the problem with your "little script" is that the problems it creates are hard to track and since all you know, is "I ran this script" there is no way we can know what really happened
<knovak> What is more reliable, Edgy or Dapper
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: why back to windows?
<james> automatix: weather yppu love it or hate it depends on if it worked or not
<IndyGunFreak> knovak: they are both stable...
<bruenig> blindraven, if you say, I accidentally did rm /etc/apt/sources.list, we can say ok do this, if you say I ran this script and now I have a problem, we don't know what that really means
<mykk> so i can dl the alternate version
<ubm> mykk dont give up 5 minutes before the miracle happens :)
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: ok... did you find it?
<IndyGunFreak> on the link
<blindraven> I like the way you condesceningly say "your little script"  - with that attitude I assume you have no intetions of helping.. so I'll find a channel where the people are a little but more friendly.. thanks mage :)
<tonedevf> what is required to have a script run in a particular runtime directory?
<mykk> just checking
<bruenig> one moron down
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: its a text based installer, but its not hard..
<benn92649> be nice bruenig
<IndyGunFreak> mykk:  my laptop for example, i can't use the live cd installer, but the alternate CD installs just fine... don't know why
<Blazeix> clear
<bruenig> that idiot comes in here having used automatix and proceeds to proselytize for 20 min then leaves in a huff
<mykk> no IndyGunFire, can't see it
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: hang on a sec.
<ubm> yeah i had to use the alternate as well for my hp pavilion dv6000
<benn92649> lol
<knovak> Whats the command to tell Update manager to explicitly look for system updates?
<bruenig> knovak, gksudo update-manager -c
<ubm> bruenig haha ah that was funny :)
<knovak> thx
<gravemind> what's the best way to rip gapless albums? I've used CDRDAO in the past, but I want to be able to listen to my music as well as be able to copy it
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: do you have Yahoo?
<mykk> no mate
<ubm> knovak apt-cache search updates  or apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: i'm talking about under Windows.
<mykk> just wondering here, i have a version of 5.04 which i know works alright on my system, i can upgrade it once installed right?
<benn92649> im glad i went to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy first before coming here
<mykk> yea i know, and i don't have yahoo mate
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: that would be a bad idea(5.04 upgrade)
<ubm> mykk did you find the alternate cd?
<mykk> nope
<ubm> one sec leme see if there is a torrent somewhere
<IndyGunFreak> mykk, hold on, i'm gonna send you a link.
<mykk> ok
<lifewithryan> hey everyone...anyone here running legacy nvidia binary drivers with the latest and greatest feisty...
<lifewithryan> (ie the updates that just came down tonight?)
<IndyGunFreak> mykk:   http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<benn92649> i still need a good gen purpose mutimedia program with some bells on it though for the Unbuntu 6.10 X64, if anyone is running this system and has one tell me where to get it please
<IndyGunFreak> choose a mirror
<zemus> i need help setting my video card
<`anthony> anyone have any ideas why sometime, using ipw2200, iwconfig <device> essid foo is just ignored?
<cefx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubm> mykk http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ubm> ;)
<gravemind> what's the best way to rip gapless albums? I've used CDRDAO in the past, but I want to be able to listen to my music as well as be able to copy it
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: damn thats impressive..lol
<`anthony> benn92649: what sort of multimedia program?
<zemus> leadteck geforce 7600gt
<mykk> okay :D
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i generally don't link straight to iso's as a general practice, but in this case, it was probably best
<mykk> thanks guys, let me just dl this
<pukeko> how do i restart apache2 in edgy ?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i just smash my fists into my head a few times and say there is no place like home....
<cefx> wtf
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<benn92649> i want to beable to watch videos, listen to music on something other than crap basket soundjuicer
<cefx> I have jre installed but it's saying I still need it.
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: just remember
<lifewithryan> anyone??
<cefx> Is there a mozilla/firefox jre plugin I need?
<IndyGunFreak> mykk:  you won't be able to get online with the alternate install CD
<`anthony> pukeko: there should be an init script in /etc/init.d/ - run it with 'restart' as the args
<`anthony> benn92649: Totem doesn't work for you?
<kitche> pukeko: sudo apachectl restart try that one first
<benn92649> let me see
<ubm> benn92649 look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<pukeko> no init script . was wondering if event.d  .. ?
<ubm> did you add those repos?
<benn92649> i have amarok
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: if you want to smash your head/fists into something, start helping that guy, he'll frustrate the hell out of you
<benn92649> dont have totem
<mykk> how come IndyGunFire?
<lifewithryan> just wanted to give someone a heads up...you can't compile the NVIDIA drivers with the latest kernel updates in feisty
<benn92649> you talking about me indy
<mykk> IndyGunFre*
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: not you buddy,
<lifewithryan> missing include/linux/config.h
<ubm> mykk not you someone else
<mykk> IndyGunFre, i mean how come it won't let me online?
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: i mean you won't be able to get online while its installing, like the live CD
<gravemind> what's the best way to rip gapless albums? I've used CDRDAO in the past, but I want to be able to listen to my music as well as be able to copy it
<zemus> I need help setting up my geforce 7600 gt
<kos-mos> hrm, when I boot up ubuntu edgy I get a scrambled screen if I choose 800x600x32 vga, or any other vga. otherwise I get a "cant display this video mode". Safe graphics mode worked when I installed dapper but it didn't work this time. Possible solution?
<ubm> mykk sometimes people come in here and demand solutions to common issues when they dont get a reply in 2ms they go berserk.
<ubm> then they spend the next 4 hours re-install windows only to reformat and reinstall ubuntu a week later to come back asking the exact same question.
<mykk> ah that's fine, i have been using a different comp for me to be online :)
<zemus> I need help setting up my geforce 7600 gt
<gravemind> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubm> mykk the reward with linux is when you help others that's how this whole thing started :)
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: well, his malfunction is different, he was told at least a dozen times how to add the wine repository, and he woud respond 2sec later, i'll try that, 2sec later, that didn't work.
<IndyGunFreak> so all the repos that work for everyone else, mysteriously didn't work for him
<txbuntu> Has anyone had any problems with Edgy locking up?
<ubm> yeah i remember
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i call a headbanger
<ubm> haha
<zemus> i did that but it still doesnt recongnise
<zemus> i installed nvidia driver
<IndyGunFreak> man i'm trying to play poker and chat in here, its not working out..lol
<gravemind> zemus: how doesn't it work?
<mykk> losing money ?
<gravemind> no splash screen? glxinfo | grep rendering has errors?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak man i remember back in 98 waiting days to download slackware cds on dialup and spending weeks trying to get my box up then hosing it and doing it all over again...
<IndyGunFreak> mykk:  not bad, just not paying to much attention
<zemus> whent i look into my system periferals it not there
<zithowa> hi, I had ubuntu running on my computer for a year.  Now, I cannot get the liveCD or my installation to load
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: wow....lol
<david__> hello, anyone feeling helpful
<gravemind> zemus: that doesn't matter that much ( I think )
<zithowa> the screen stops after "Booting the kernel."  I haven an ASUS motherboard
<lifewithryan> anyone here on feisty?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah i was headbanger
<IndyGunFreak> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<zemus> this card is good and seem sluggish
<gravemind> zemus: restart gnome (press ctrl alt backspace) and see if you get a NVIDIA splash screen
<lifewithryan> ahh, the bot is bein helfpful
<lifewithryan> :)
<IndyGunFreak> lifewithryan: the bot is always helpful
<atomiku_> When im make installing something, how can I choose where it installs?
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gravemind> zemus: then try "glxinfo | grep rendering" to see if the drivers are working
<lifewithryan> heh...
<atomiku_> isnt it something like make install prefix=/install-dir/ ?
<david__> is there a way through ftp rather than downloading the files just open then directly off the server?
<lifewithryan> wish it could help me now...
<sinisterguy> i'm getting the following error with gaim: Creating link /home/lukas/.kde/socket-lukas.
<ubm> IndyGunFreak it took me about 6 months to learn how to cp /etc/files to /etc/myreally_important_config_that_if_removed_will_prevent_machine_from_booting.backup
<sinisterguy> can't create mcop directory
<sinisterguy> any suggestions?
<we2by> does Feisty Fawn come with Beryl?
<lifewithryan> the latest updates from feisty wiped my nvidia install
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol
<mykk> okay the alternate cd should be dled in about 1 hr
<david__> is there a way through ftp rather than downloading the files just open then directly off the server?
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: now when you burn it to your disk
<IndyGunFreak> don't try to burn it at 24x or something
<jrib> sinisterguy: change the sound output in preferences
<sinisterguy> jrib: to what?
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: burn it at a slow pace, 2-4x.. takes longer, but for some reason, it does make a difference
<jrib> sinisterguy: alsa or esd
<mykk> okay mate, will do
<gravemind> david__: I don't know much, but wouldn't it have to download the file to tmp anyway?
<mykk> 4x np
<sinisterguy> jrib: alsa doesn't seem to be on the list
<jrib> sinisterguy: ok
<txbuntu> I am concidering going back to breezy because I have been having so much trouble with Edgy locking up.  Does anyone have any experience or thoughts to add?
<mykk> considering the last was burnt at 64x :P
<benn92649> ok totem doesnt want to play any of the video disks anthony
<ubm> its all fun and games until it happens at work when your a system admin and your up until 4am trying to get the solaris sparc servers to stop booting and you get a solid white screen with please fsck
<david__> gravemind: ya but i'm trying to get around that since i can't get networking to work at all
<jrib> sinisterguy: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q24 if you really want alsa
<IndyGunFreak> txbuntu: yeah, i had problems with windows XP, so I went back to Windows 3.1 to save me the headache
<benn92649> LMAO!
<Ktron> For those interested, to get X working for me (I've been asking for a few days), I finally found the right reference
<sinisterguy> jrib: i've also been having some troubles with software mixing since i changes sound cards
<`anthony> aha. ignore question, fixed it. It was working, but *&$(*( networkmangler was resetting it back.
<eternalswd> anyone have any idea where the amarok tray icon file is located?
<lifewithryan> X was working for me, until tonight :(
<txbuntu> I don't see the big benefit to edgy over breezy.
<gravemind> who rips music here?
<benn92649> me
<jrib> txbuntu: more recent software
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i never have under Linux.
<ubm> gravemind what is your question
<ubm> i have
<benn92649> go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy look under CD/DVD ripping
<`anthony> benn92649: You'll need extra packages - see the link someone just posted.
<IndyGunFreak> txbuntu: more recent software, up to date repos, securit updates, etc.
<Ktron> I highly recommend http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page for information on getting ATI/Radeon cards to work with ubuntu, I followed the steps and it worked perfectly
<gravemind> ubm: what's the best way to rip gapless music (like dark side of the moon) I've used cdrdao, but it gives you a cue/bin, not individual tracks
<mykk> just wondering here, if i burnt the original one slower, would that make any difference?\
<lifewithryan> anyone know where the developers hang out?  they may want to know this
<benn92649> did you catch the link anthony i didnt see it go by
<atomiku_> When im make installing something, how can I choose where it installs to?
<lifewithryan> what release you on Ktron?
<ubm> gravemind ah your getting one solid track as opposed to individuals one sec
<IndyGunFreak> whats a good linux program to Rip MP3's from CD's?
<Ktron> 6.6.10 I believe
<eternalswd> atomiku_, you don't unless you're installing from source
<jrib> atomiku_: usually you can  ./configure --prefix=LOCATION    but it's best to use /usr/local which is usually default
<atomiku_> I am installing from source
<`anthony> lifewithryan: log a bug in launchpad?
<LaGGed> I know this isn't Ubuntu related really, but I want to switch back to Ubuntu, however my biggest issue is not being able to find an app to broadcast to my shoutcast. I know there is a linux plugin, but does anyone know a player that supports it running on Ubuntu?
<atomiku_> jrib: okay thanks
<Ktron> lifewithryan: Yeah
<jrib> atomiku_: ./configure --help  should help
<lifewithryan> ahh...guess i'll give that a shot
<jeeves__> can anyone help me with my usb bluetooth adaptor?  or how to install xchat insted of this crappyone?
<ubm> gravemind have you tried Goobox?
<gravemind> ubm, IndyGunFreak: I'd like to use gapless FLAC too, if possible, with individual tracks for each song
<Ktron> lifewithryan: no wait, I lied
<Ktron> lifewithryan: 6.10, Edgy
<gravemind> ubm: no, I'll check it out
<The> does anyone know why 49/50 times i try to boot edgy from CD i get the can't find tty; job control turned off message?
<atomiku_> Also what apt-get package do I get for TCL?
<benn92649> hey! it took me 3 days just to get this crappy one working LOL
<Ktron> lifewithryan: and the AMD64 version at that
<lifewithryan> heh, was wondering what you were yeah'ing at
<lifewithryan> lol
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: well, i guess tere's always frostwire..lol
<kalorin> can someone explain to me just exactly why Xwindows fonts seem so darn difficult to get right
<lifewithryan> k...i'm on feisty and tonights updates killed X for me...well mostly
<kalorin> it seems amazing to me that they're just so terrible considering how good most of the other stuff is
<lifewithryan> my resolution was once 1440x900, now its at 800x600
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I have the cds... I don't see how frostwire would give me better quality than ripping
<jrib> lifewithryan: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<lifewithryan> using nvidia's binary driver...
<Ktron> lifewithryan: Heh, after the trouble I've had getting it to work in the first place, I figured I should stick with the more tried heh
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i'm just being facetious..
<Ktron> lifewithryan: And I'm using a radeon :)
<lifewithryan> ahhhh...thanks jrib
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: kk, good to know
<benn92649> i got my res fixed by going to: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy it shows you how to tweak linux so it allows you to use native rez on a LCD
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: sometimes my humor is so try, it is just completely missed..lol
<august> hola
<ubm> gravemind Goobox should support FLAC
<interstellar_ove> i'm having a bit of a problem i'm hoping someone can help me with
<kalorin> ok opensymbol is an ok font for xchat
<erika> hola... como esta?
<kalorin> *sigh*
<IndyGunFreak> ubm is that in the repos?
<august> hola erika
<gravemind> ubm: ok. will they be gapless though?
<erika> hola august
<interstellar_ove> i have an integrated intel i810 video card and a pci nvidia video card - when i "lspci -x|grep vga" only one shows up
<august> de donde eres?
<erika> hi everyone  :)
<kalorin> hrms...
<kalorin> condensed isn't too bad
<nacarrell>  does anyone know why 49/50 times i try to boot edgy from CD i get the can't find tty; job control turned off message?
<interstellar_ove> i know they both work individually under linux and can work together under windows
<benn92649> try new disk
<kalorin> nice is exactly that
<ubm> gravemind you can use GStreamer plugins to make FLAC gapless
<Jordan_U> When I boot my computer I get the text "GRUB" but it never gets past that and here are no errors, I tried re-installing GRUB but it didn't help.
<ubm> Goobox is based on GStreamer source so ill search for gapless plugin
<corevette> so...its true feisty is coming with Compiz????
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> transparent background in xchat == crash :)
<august> spanish?
<kalorin> salright, I don't dig that much anyway
<benn92649> what is compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> corevette: one minute they say it is, then they say it isn't
<Taa5i> Hello, my system has two audio cards, how do I tell it which one to use as the main one?  I had it working, then rebooted and now it wants to use the other one.
<benn92649> is that like the native command thing?
<erika> intersrellar_ove: I'm using an i810 mb with a PCI ATA Radeon 7000... works fine for me too.
<Jordan_U> corevette: It was a dependency for Ubuntu-desktop
<mykk> IndyGunFre - i am dling the alternate cd and i am burning a copy of the original one i tried, but slower, to see if that works\
<Jordan_U> benn92649: You have not lived untill you have seen beryl / Compiz :)
<LMelior> You guys want to see some crap?   libhtml-tree-perl depends on libwww-perl; however:
<LMelior>   Package libwww-perl is not configured yet.
<LMelior>     ... OK, but then ...    libwww-perl depends on libhtml-tree-perl (>= 3.11); however:
<LMelior>   Package libhtml-tree-perl is not configured yet.
<benn92649> the sound card problem is simple go here:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy it tells you how to chose the card you want to use
<Jordan_U> benn92649: Do a search on Youtube for Beryl and you'll see what I mean :)
<IndyGunFreak> mykk: you'd be amazed how often that fixes probs..
<Taa5i> Thank you.
<erika> DreamLinux does some nice stuff with the desktop.
<benn92649> k
<gravemind> ubm: looking for gstreamer plugin to make FLAC gapless...
<mykk> has taken like 10 mins to burn it at 4x though lol
<Soccer5555> #headon
<benn92649> i cant see videos with Firefox/Ubuntu 64
<Ktron> How long do you think it takes to install ubuntu off of the livecd?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: just another reason to stick with the 32bit distros
<benn92649> unless they are quictime/real player
<benn92649> hey, i'm apioneer
<interstellar_ove> erika: hmm that's strange
<Jordan_U> benn92649: 64 bit Ubuntu can be a pain when it comes to proprietary stuff ( flash, Windows media, etc )
<interstellar_ove> my second card isn't even detected
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: then expect to have to figure things out
<krash123123> hi
<benn92649> my father says taking the easy road teaches you nothing
<gravemind> ubm: what gstreamer plugin to I need? I'm looking in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: and sometimes takign the hardroad leads to headbanger syndrome
<benn92649> so far i have, with alot of help from the edgy guide and you guys
<benn92649> LMAO
<ubm> graveming looking atm
* erika just bought a Graphite iMac at the local St. Vincent DePaul's today for a whopping $30 US. It will be interesting getting Nix working on it.
<gravemind> benn92649: tried this yet? worked for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<martalli> If I install a ubuntu base install (no gui), will the sound card still work with command line players?
<benn92649> yeah theres that too, my girlfriend says computers are my Nemesis
<Jordan_U> martalli: I don't see why it wouldn't
<krash123123> can someone help me installing aiglx +beryl on a ASUS Nvidia Gforce N6600 PCI-E?? (my distro is Xubuntu Edgy)
<benn92649> no
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: Beryl doesn't work with Xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> You need either KDE/Gnome
<gravemind> benn92649: try that link
<jeeves__> bluetooth anyone?
<Jordan_U> martalli: You can control volume with alsamixer and play music with mplayer ( apt-get install mplayer-nogui )
<ComputerHermit> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<krash123123> indyGunFreak: are you sure of that ??
<benn92649> Benn92647 LOVES gravemind LOL
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: 100%
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: That doesn't sound correct
<linux1> I am trying to increase microphone gain, i have all appropriate swtiches enabled, and sliders to maximum, however the mic volume is very low, how would i fix this?
<benn92649> man and its that simple
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i read it on an FAQ somewhere..
<gravemind> benn92649: lol
<IndyGunFreak> so I'm as sure as that FAQ is..lol
<ComputerHermit> that stinks he took off IE on the fourm :-(
<martalli> Jordan_U  Thanks, we were considering taking an old junker (w98) computer and using it for the music-on-hold on the phone server - it just takes a 3.5 mm plug.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: Other Distros use Beryl with XFCE though
<ubm> gravemind try http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/gstreamer0.8-flac
<Episcopus> i am trying to run edgy for the first time, but am having a problem when i try booting from the disk, does anyone want to talk to me about it?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i also tried to install Beryl on my laptop(Xubuntu), and got an error as soon as it started tha tit was incompatible.
<martalli> Can log in with ssh and change the playlist off and on - and the music would restart every time the (*&(*& power goes out
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: hold on, i'll tell you the exact error i get
<linux1>  I am trying to increase microphone gain, i have all appropriate swtiches enabled, and sliders to maximum, however the mic volume is very low, how would i fix this?
<martalli> jordan_u - I will try the mplayer-nogui, thanks for the tip!
<konam> someone could tell me if have ubuntu installed on this motherboard: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775VM800&s=
<kalorin> does anyone know where grip stores it's config files?
<gavintlgold> linux1 : did you try alsamixer in terminal?
<ubm> gravemind im not positive that it will solve your issue with gapless flac as this is about the closest I can get to a plugin without having to modify source.
<gravemind> ubm: ok
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: maybe its an issue with just Xubuntu, but I know i got an error that you needed KDE or Gnome for Beryl tow ork
<linux1> gavintlgold: no
<nacarrell>  does anyone know why 49/50 times i try to boot edgy from CD i get the can't find tty; job control turned off message?
<gavintlgold> linux1: generally more tweakable
<linux1> alsaconf?
<Jordan_U> martalli: You probably know this but Asterisk is great for Voip and automated phone answering systems etc.
<ubm> gravemind this is a good challange so ill wait around to help you with it.
<Evil_`> after I upgrade, will I have to install everything again?
<erika> Episcopus: does your PC boot with any other distros/earlier versions of Ubuntu?
<krash123123> IndyGunFreak: why doesn't it work with Xubuntu ?
<Episcopus> i don't know, i have never tried any others
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: i have no idea why, i just know that it doesn't, hang on.
<gavintlgold> linux1: type alsamixer in terminal
<Episcopus> first time trying to move to linux
<mykk> nah IndyGunFre, the alternate install is needed. as this one certainly doesn't work, whether installed fast or slow
<mykk> burnt*
<gravemind> ubm: just to clarify, will this "gapless" be gapless playback only, because I want to be able to burn gapless copies
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: i imagine part of the issue is, that Xubuntu is designed for PC's that might be a little on the slow side... Beryl, obviously requires heavier resources than the standard desktops
<erika> Episcopus: have you set your bios to boot from CD first?
<gravemind> ubm: but I can always use cdrdao if I really need to do that
<Episcopus> error is: "unkown keyword in config file. Could not find kernel image: linux
<martalli> ah, we already went for a proprietary (3com v3000) system as my partenrs wanted to make sure we had full support (eg if i went on vacation ,etc)...only a few months later my partner was talkin about  an article he read about asterisk =)
<Episcopus> yeah, it tries booting from cd
<krash123123> ahm..
<krash123123> IndyGunFreak: so, i should download Ubuntu Edgy?
<erika> Episcopus: Might be a bad burn
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: that would be my suggestion, but thats your call...
<Episcopus> is there a way i can tell?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: The guys at #beryl say it should work, you might try asking there
<gavintlgold> Episcopus: there's a check on the cd start menu i think
<erika> Episcopus: check the MD5
<ubm> gravemind mabye you should work on a plugin for gapless music cd backups
<krash123123> Jordan_U: where ?
<rbil> IndyGunFreak: the first beryl system I put together was done with xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: it might, but i got immediate errors when i tried installing, that said it was incompatible with Xfce
<IndyGunFreak> rbil: i believe you, just sayuing my experience
<Episcopus> i need to download something to check the md5, don't i
<gravemind> ubm: :) once I learn programming I'll make sure to do that first
<linux1> gavintlgold: mic boost slider is non responsive
<krash123123> rbil: can you help me to get it working in my Xbuntu?
<jackson3246> how do I bind a terminal command to a program?
<ubm> gravemind its attitudes like that... that keep this scene alive
<ubm> :)
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: there is a Beryl support channel, /join #beryl
<gravemind> lol
<gavintlgold> hmm... idk then. Don't know much about alsamixer, etc linux1
<Episcopus> gavintlgold: i can't get to the cd start menu, i get that message on boot
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: its no big deal to me, hopefully i'm wrong, but i tried severalt imes on my PC and laptop, and couldn't get it to work
<gavintlgold> oh, i see episcopus
<IndyGunFreak> kept getting some fatal error if i recall correctly
<IndyGunFreak> but it works fine under Gnome
<rbil> krash123123: sorry, that box is now running Ubuntu Edgy with Beryl, so I don't have access to all the configurations. What prob are you having?
<gavintlgold> episcopus: so I would suggest downloading it again.. or maybe just burning it again (although I know dling it again is annoying)
<krash123123> rbil: prob ?
<erika> Episcopus: Yes, but it's a really fast DL. It's a string of letters and numbers. Compare the number genereated my the MD5 program to the number you download for the MD5.
<rbil> problem?
<Episcopus> gavintlgold: i started a new dl a little while ago, that's no biggie
<kr0magnon> can anyone recommend a channel for linux music recording apps?
<Jordan_U> Episcopus: Are you having a problem with the Xubuntu Edgy CD saying there is an invalid or corrupt kernel image?
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: do you have an Nvidia video card?
<krash123123> rbil: i dont know, im not even sure about the guide i followed lol
<gravemind> ubm: what would be cool would be a program that reads a cue/bin and makes virtual tracks
<Evil_`> After this finishes my upgrade, will I need to reinstall Java and everything?
<rbil> krash123123: what guide are u looking at?
<Episcopus> erika: what program do i need to check md5 in XP, i've never tried to do that before
<krash123123> indy : ASUS Nvidia Gforce 6600..
<ubm> gravemind could check sourceforge im sure they have some examples or portable code
<jackson3246> how do I remove a symbolic link?
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: i don't know if this is right wrong, it just turned up via google..    http://digg.com/linux_unix/HowTo_Installing_Beryl_and_Xgl_on_Xubuntu_6_10_with_Nvidia_cards
<gavintlgold> hey guys, just so you know, avant window navigator is a really great dock program... just installed it
<Jordan_U> jackson3246: just rm it
<erika> KrOmagnon: are you looking for DAW apps?
<gravemind> ubm: yeah
<krash123123> i prefer aiglx if its posible...
<gravemind> well I've got some work I've been neglecting
<IndyGunFreak> krash123123: well, can't help you there
<Episcopus> Jordan_U: the error says "could not find kernel image" and it i think it is ubuntu, not kubuntu
<gravemind> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE
<jackson3246> Jordan_U: well I'm not quite sure how. I have "ri" linked to several things and I only want to remove one of the links, which points to a file that no longer exists
<kr0magnon> erika: im looking for multitrack recording
<kr0magnon> apps
<ubm> gravemind the bin file would need to be decompressed / extracted in order to use these virtual tracks
<pyrohotdog> So, I just compiled wine following the directions on their site. Everything went flawlessly, now do I have to do anything special to it to enable OpenGL so I can play games?
<jackson3246> pyrohotdog: nope
<gavintlgold> hey guys, how do you make those comments with irc... the ones that look like * gavintlgold has just eaten a sandwich ?
<krash123123> rbil: Are you still there ?
<kr0magnon> erika: ive tried Audacity. it pretty cool
<Jordan_U> jackson3246: why not just: rm /path/to/the/link ? ( I am tired so I may be missing something obvious :)
<rbil> krash123123: yes just reading that link he sent u. looks much like I remember doing
<pyrohotdog> jackson3246: Thank you. :)
<jrib> gavintlgold: /me has just blah blah blah, don't spam it here though :)
<Jordan_U> gavintlgold: You type /me is telling you about /me :)
<krash123123> rbil: i followed this
<krash123123> rbil: http://jotaese.wordpress.com/2007/02/01/fredcpp-instalar-beryl-en-ubuntu-edgy-eft-con-nvidia-y-aiglx/
<krash123123> rbil: its spanish but..
<gavintlgold> ok thx jordan_u
<jackson3246> Jordan_U: actually, yeah.. that worked. but I still have a problem lol. "whereis ri" does not return "/usr/local/bin/ri", but when I $ri, it returns "/usr/local/bin/ri: No such file or directory" any ideas why?
<gavintlgold> no, i won't spam it, just saw some irc veterans using it... looked cool
<erika> Episcopus: I haven't booted into XP or any M$ OS for almost a year. Best bet is to got to the Puppy Linux site. Puppy is a small but amazing distro. They have a link to a free tiny app for M$ that does nothing but burn ISO's. They also have a tiny prog for checking MD5's.
<Episcopus> erika: thanks, i'll check it out
<rbil> krash123123: well I can't read Spanish. The other link looks more tuned to Xubuntu
<erika> krOmagnon: Audacity is an amazing little DAW.
<pdkl> im trying to play some unprotected AAC / m4a files
<Jordan_U> krash123123: Just a word of general advice, don't trust any guides on some guy's blog, if they truly knew what they were doing they would put it on wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<pdkl> keeps giving me a message saying unable to play mpeg-4 aac
<kr0magnon> erika: yeah i like it.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: thats definitely good advice
<ubm> gravemind have you used streamripper before?
<erika> Episcopus: If you want to approach the abilities of Pro Tools or Cakewalk check out Ardour. Ot's powerful and free.
<Jordan_U> When I boot my computer I get the text "GRUB" but it never gets past that and here are no errors, I tried re-installing GRUB but it didn't help.
<tarelerulz> For some reason I don't see my usb hard drive  and I have read booted couple time and it has not fixed that what do I do
<ubm> Jordan_U bootloader is hosed are you running multiple operating systems?
<rbil> krash123123: of course the easy way is to use automatix2 and automatix2 bleeder, although people around here don't recommend it.
<jackson3246> Jordan_U: I assume you've tried super grub disk?
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz: Have you tried the mount command?
<colbert> Hello, I'm wondering In Ubuntu 6.10, how do I change the colour of the text on the panels? Like my bottom panel with "Applications" etc. on it, how do I change that text's colour ?
<tarelerulz> It does not show up in fdisk -l
<gavintlgold> colbert: that's kinda hard, but not impossible
<ubm> Jordan_U did you recently change the configuration?
<CyberCod> colbert, i think its to do with the theme color.... they're system wide
<jackson3246> "whereis ri" does not return "/usr/local/bin/ri", but when I $ri, it returns "/usr/local/bin/ri: No such file or directory" any ideas why?
<Jordan_U> ubm: Yes, Dual boot OSx, which is nice because I can use OSx no matter how screwed up the MBR gets :)
<Jordan_U> ubm: No.
<gavintlgold> you need to do a little bit of code.... colbert .. unless you want to change the system theme
<pontus99> anyone know where I can get the disk mounter applet?
<erika> krOmagnon: serious multitracking takes a low latency kernel. It looks like Ubuntu Studio will have that... and it includes Ardour and several promising digital drummers, synths, etc.
<CyberCod> colbert, change the theme, see if it impacts that
<colbert> It's just that I have a black wallpaper, want to make the panels transparent but keep the text white you know
<CyberCod> colbert, you know how to change the theme?
<timfrost> tarelerulz: is the disk reported by lsusb?
<ubm> Jordan_U when did you first start experiencing this issue before or after you installed OSx?
<gavintlgold> colbert: here's a howto if you want to follow it. If you know html color codes it helps : http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz: Does it show up in lsusb?
<colbert> Ok I will try it
<gavintlgold> colbert: but that's the geeky way
<colbert> hehe
<jackson3246> alternatively, colbert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2024839
<CyberCod> gavintlgold, nothing wrong with geeky :)
<Jordan_U> ubm: Long after, this is a real mac ( not hacked OSx ) and I have had Linux installed for months.
<pontus99> does anyone know where I can get the disk-mount applet?
<ubm> Jordan_U if you can read the disk can you paste the grub configuration somewhere for us to read.
<gavintlgold> cybercod: i know, just means it's harder ;)
<tarelerulz> something shows up when I do lsusb  ,but I don't know which one is the hard drive
<erika> Jordan_U: you're using a PPC?
<ubm> Jordan_U you can reinstall the bootloader by booting into live
<benn92649> ok gravemind you rule!
<kr0magnon> erika: ok i'm going to check out ubuntu studio. thanks.
<colbert> Also I am running avant-window-navigator from terminal, can I close the terminal and leave a program running somehow ? It always closes when I close terminal
<Jordan_U> erika: No, intel ( PPC uses Yaboot, not GRUB )
<benn92649> now to try and install the plug in for flash LOL
<Jordan_U> ubm: Tried that already, didn't change anything
<erika> krOmagnon: y/w  :)
<Tidge> hi all i was just wondering if i could install ubuntu on my parents machine.. its pretty ancient, i think its got an 8GB HDD, 1Ghz processor, 128mb ram... lol its pretty sucky, it was around the time on win 98
<gavintlgold> colbert: do alt-f2 and type it in
<jmworx> tritium_: Any news about the Speex update on Dapper 64?
<jrib> colbert: either run it with nohup, or run it in a screen session, or disown it
<jackson3246> Tidge: yep. you may want to use Xubuntu, though
<ubm> Jordan_U what is the partition label hda1 or hda2 and can you show a copy of the config file for grub paste it somewhere.
<jackson3246> "whereis ri" does not return "/usr/local/bin/ri", but when I $ri, it returns "/usr/local/bin/ri: No such file or directory" any ideas why?
<colbert> jrib: What do you mean nohup and disown it ?
<Tidge> how different is xubuntu? i have only seen the screenshots
<Episcopus> ok, i checked the md5 sums, they are different
<tainter> Tidge: it uses xfce instead of gnome
<erika> Jordon_U: I just picked up a Graphite iMac today at the local thrift for $30 US. It boots up fine. My next project is to install Nix on it.
<Episcopus> time for a new download?
<Tidge> ok thanks
<tainter> np
<kr0magnon> erika: did you ever mess around with "JACK" apps?
<jackson3246> Tidge: not too different. Ubuntu is probably easier to use for parents, though. it shouldn't be too slow on that computer
<Jordan_U> erika: I can help with that if you need it.
<jrib> colbert: see 'man nohup' and 'help disown'.  If those don't help, just poke me again
<CyberCod> Tidge... is a little pared down
<colbert> Ok ty
<Tidge> thanks for all the help guys :)
<tainter> sure
<Jordan_U> ubm: I will boot the LiveCD and pastebin the menu.lst ( unless you know of a way to read ext2/3 from OS X :)
<ubm> mykk hows it comming along with the install?
<andre> what does ubuntu do that makes it better than other distros?
<tainter> andre: simplicity IMO
<erika> krOmgnon: only a bit. Mostly with dyne:bolic. I love the distro, but jack is always a pain for me in a live setting.
<tarelerulz> I like the fact you donwload one cd
<Jordan_U> andre: Support ( here ) :)
<phr0z3n> old logs end with .0 correct?
<Jordan_U> andre: It is debian based so installing and managing applications is easy and powerfull.
<erika> Jordan_U: I'll prolly need lots of help once I dive into it.  ;)
<tainter> Tidge: i read a story about this guy who installed ubuntu on his dad's computer and told him it was vista. his dad was even bashing apple saying it was obsolete
<tute666> xD
<h1voltage> Can anyone help with a NVIDIA Geforce Go 6600 problem?
<ubm> Jordan_U just boot from live and pastebin the menul.lst in /boot/grub
<kr0magnon> erika: ok. just curious if it was difficult to get running correctly.
<tainter> h1voltage: what
<tainter> *what's up?
<rempresent> how do i check if my graphics driver is working, or if open gl is working properly?
<h1voltage> tainter: i have tried envy and i get a black screen on startup
<jackson3246> rempresent: glxgears
<ubm> Jordan_U did this happen after updates by any chance?
<tainter> h1voltage: envy?
<jackson3246> rempresent: or glxinfo if you can understand it
<Jordan_U> erika: You need to follow the wiki if you want to Dual boot with OSx also, among other things you need to turn off journaling to resize the hfsplus volume
<erika> krOmagnon: my experience so far is it's a huge pain. But it does work, and works as well as anything else once you get it working.
<tute666> envy script should be included in the default install
<h1voltage> tainter: yes, the auto installation script by alberto milone
<nanothief> whats the difference between man and info? both seem to give the same info with the only difference being info doesn't make some terms bold
<rpc> i need to keep a certain ssh tunnel open 24/7, how can i make it so it auto-reconnects when something breaks?
<tute666> nanothief: not much.  there based on the same files
<Jordan_U> ubm: None that would change GRUB ( no kernel updates and my MBR had not been modified )
<tute666> nanothief: different format
<tainter> h1voltage, sorry never heard of it, sorry :( i'm sure other people could help though
<ubm> Jordan_U what about hadware has anything changed at all?
<h1voltage> tainter: thanks anyway
<nanothief> tute666: oh okay. I've always worried I'm missing something when I only read man or info
<h1voltage> Anyone else have experience with envy?
<tainter> h1voltage: no problem, i'm reading up on it now to see what i can find out
<ubm> Jordan_U dosnt make since grub just doesn't distroy itself. :)
<Jordan_U> ubm: Actually my firewire ports stopped working too, I am getting that repaired today hopefully.
<kr0magnon> erika: ok cool. i'll have to mess around with it sometime. i tend to like the difficult! :) thanks again.
<Malfist> !mb-applet-system-monitor
<Jordan_U> ubm: OK, rebooting, see you in a few.
<Episcopus> those that helped me, thanks. i am downloading a new .iso. hopefully it will work. i am tired of windows becoming infected over and over; time to change.
<erika> Jordon_U: Nix on a Mac... it's new to me. But I'm always open to new things. Look for me on the PPC chat. I'm sure I'll be there bunches.
<colbert> gavintlgold: Thanks that link worked perfectly, my text is finally white on black ! :) :)
<Jordan_U> erika: There is PPC linux chat?!?
<Malfist> !atop
<ubotu> atop: Monitor for system resources and process activity. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-2 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Jordan_U> erika: Where was this info last year when I was having problems ! ;)
<gavintlgold> colbert: ok, you're welcome... you may get sick of it though, like I did ;)
<h1voltage> tainter: if you want to see the script i used directly, it is on this page: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<tarelerulz> any one have any idea oh how to find my usb hard drive if it does not show up on fdisk -l ?
<tainter> h1voltage, ok
<h1voltage> tainter: but thats not envy, that was the other one i treid
<bulmer> tarelerulz: unplug and re-insert it back in
<colbert> gavintlgold: lol I'm sure I will eventually, but at least I can change it to whatever I want now :D
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz: It should be /dev/sda
<tainter> h1voltage: i've used that beryl script many times
<Jordan_U> restarting for real now :)
<h1voltage> tainter: oh good
<Malfist> How can I find a usb mass storage device (flashdrive) if it doens't automount?
<Malfist> It used to in dapper
<Malfist> no hoary
<Malfist> not dapper
<h1voltage> tainter: I think that is what originally broke my X.
<Rewt`> hey there.
<tainter> h1voltage: yeah, x doesn't work sometimes after using it
<CyberCod> how does one remove aliases?
<CyberCod> i made one with a mistake
<tute666> Malfist: dmesg , the last lines should say the /dev/xxx
<tainter> h1voltage: how long have you been running ubuntu
<Rewt`> trying to install something, I get an error, says it can't find boost.datetime
<noO1> serious problems with my computer... First it crashed.  Then when I went to reboot it said "no operating system found.  I think the drive is dying.  Is there anyway to make an image or do anything to it without being able to mount it?
<Malfist> how do I mount it? just whatever dmesg says?
<tainter> h1voltage: you could reinstall if it's not trouble, i've done it in the past when X gets screwed up
<Nwallins|home> hi, my cd-rw drive is not working.  it used to, but I haven't tried to use it in about a year -- since Hoary, I believe.  nothing has changed, hardware wise.  I put in a disc, and it reads it for a bit, and then I get a mount error -- no media found.  my dvd-rom drive reads the disc fine
<h1voltage> tainter: about 3 weeks. getting used to it, but my biggest frustration has been with installing accleration on both my machines (one ATI and one NVIDIA)
<CyberCod> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1voltage> tainter: actually, i was in Kubuntu and just did a fresh install
<tainter> h1voltage: on a fresh install of ubuntu, the script works fine for me
<noO1> h1voltage: I had same problems with ATI -- couldn't get it installed, even several attempts over a year... just got it a few days ago.
<h1voltage> tainter: what changed for your ATI card?
<rbil> CyberCod: typically aliases are defined in ~/.bashrc
<tainter> h1voltage: i don't have an ati card
<tainter> h1voltage: sorry
<llindy> I need to know how to get another depency for Boot.DateTime for qbittorrent 0.8.0
<CyberCod> nvm
<rbil> CyberCod: isn't that where u entered it? If so, just edit the line for the alias or remove it
<tainter> h1voltage: i've got an nvidia geforce 6600
<jkpj13> hi... i'm installing ubuntu 6.10 on one of my computers, and want to know ahead of time whether or not i'm going to have trouble getting my USB modem to work
<h1voltage> tainter: so does my laptop (well, its a geforce go 6600)
<Nwallins|home> are there any troubleshooting routines for when an optical drive does not mount? error -- no media found
<CyberCod> aliases as in alias thiscommand="thatcommand"
<jkpj13> it's a Westell WireSpeed Dual-connect
<tainter> h1voltage: do you have ubuntu on the laptop
<h1voltage> tainter: may we private chat?
<CyberCod> I'm trying to set up a irssi in ubuntu for extreme help situations
<tainter> h1voltage: do i have to be registered?
<erika> Nwallins: check for cobwebs in your cdrw... any machine let sit for a year will decay.  ;)
<h1voltage> tainter: no.. tell me if you get the message i send you
<Nwallins|home> erika: well, it has been on most of the time ;)
<h1voltage> tainter: nvm, you do have to be
<tainter> how do i register?
<tarelerulz> I try pluging back in the usb hard drive  and still see nothing on fdisk -l
<jhornick> mines on laptop, but I missed the first question
<h1voltage> tainter: yes, i have ubuntu on the laptop
<Nwallins|home> erika: hm, I suppose I should reseat the cables
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rbil> tarelerulz: try sudo fdisk -l
<tarelerulz> I did that sorry for not saying that
<benn92649> ok gravemind i followed the instructions but for some reeason I still get an error that i dont have the latest version of macromedia flash player when i try to watch a video
<tainter> h1voltage: ok i'm registered
<jkpj13> did anyone read my question or should i repeat it
<bruenig> people read it
<h1voltage> tainter: ill go do it i guess
<Nwallins|home> jkpj13: no one will likely complain
<tainter> h1voltage: ok
<benn92649> hes gone
<rbil> tarelerulz: is the drive partitioned and formatted?
<erika> Nwallins: well... if it worked, and nothing serious changed... and suddenly it doesn't work... it's usually decay.
<bruenig> benn92649, open firefox, and put about:plugins in the address bar see what it has to say about flash
<Nwallins|home> here goes ... brb
<benn92649> cool should have thought of that thanks
<jkpj13> I'm installing Ubuntu 6.10 one of my computers and i want to know ahead of time if i'll have trouble getting my USB modem (a Westell WireSpeed Dual connect) to work
<bruenig> jkpj13, usb is certainly harder than ethernet
<IndyGunFreak> jkpj13: maybe, maybe not.. USB is difficult sometimes
<caranthir> external modem?
<erika> USB modems can be a pain.
<jkpj13> i don't have an ethernet card for that comp
<jcol07> quick question from resident gurus .... what's the difference between nvidia-glx and proprietary nvidia drivers ?
<jkpj13> i only have one for my laptop
<caranthir> modem, like phone line?
<jkpj13> no
<jkpj13> DSL
<benn92649> ok its showing in the plug ins
<benn92649> with a
<jkpj13> it's a Westell WireSpeed Dual-connect
<benn92649> yes and a yes
<bruenig> benn92649, what does it say for the version
<erika> You can buy a decent ethernet card for less than $10 US. They almost always work.
<IndyGunFreak> jkpj13: i saw a LONG thread on LQ.org, of someone trying to get a USB Cable modem to work, he never posted again after a few days, so i'm assuming it didn't work
<benn92649>  Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<benn92649> lo
<benn92649> crap, what did i do wrong
<bruenig> benn92649, sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<blimpdude> IndyGunFreak: could be that it worked
<jkpj13> well if it works it works i guess... if not i'll come back later
<IndyGunFreak> blimpdude: well, he never posted again period..lol, thus why i didn't think it worked.
<erika> I've never used a USB modem but I gather ther suck.
<benn92649> on it
<jkpj13> well i normally use ethernet
<bruenig> benn92649, restart firefox after that, go back to about:plugins
<jhornick> erike: that's what I've heard as well
<jkpj13> but i don't have/can't buy an ethernet card for that computer right now
<jcol07> USB modems are best avoided
<jkpj13> we got it free from our ISP
<IndyGunFreak> jkpj13: if you can get an ethernet card, i'd strongly recommend it,
<ubm> IndyGunFreak sudo apt-get install 9_Grand_in_pocket.i386 dosnt work?!
<krash123123> can someone help me installing beryl on Xubuntu with an ASUS Nvidia Gforce N6600 video card ?
<bruenig> what?
<bruenig> ubm, what are you doing?
<ubm> haha
<bruenig> krash123123, #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lmao.. you got me there for a second..lol
<jeeves__> does anyone know what the graphical front end to GPSD is?
<ubm> bruenig it was a joke
<bruenig> ah
<erika> 90% of the time when I run a new nix iso it finds my connection. The other 10% of the time a simple dhcp works. If it doesn't work it's a clue the distro isn't ready for my desktop.
<krash123123> bruenig, thnx
<benn92649> ok i am now down to only one version of flash showing instead of the 2 i had
<bruenig> benn92649, version?
<benn92649> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes this is what it says
<jkpj13> where are the ops?
<jkpj13> lol
<bruenig> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<jkpj13> i hate this nick... but my usual one, JohnK, is registered
<ubm> jkpj13 this channel went renegade a long time ago :P
<bruenig> benn92649, above the box
<benn92649>  no
<benn92649> it says version 4
<JohnKP> this works
<bruenig> benn92649, do ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins | grep flash
<benn92649> i did the .so file transfer to the usr folder?
<hagabaka> if a program provides deb packages for only Debian Sid and Sarge, which one would be better to install on Ubuntu Edgy? (I know it would be the best to compile myself)
<NixChic> nah...
<ubm> benn92649 i know this sounds dumb but did you restart firefox ?
<bruenig> hagabaka, really doesn't matter between the two
<IndyGunFreak> hagabaka: what program?
<benn92649> yes
<hagabaka> yzis - http://www.yzis.org/
<hagabaka> it looks pretty good
<bruenig> ubm, he probably installed flashplugin-nonfree, libflash-mozplugin, and the flash from adobe all at once
<bruenig> too many of those
<kidbuntu> where could I find a new themes for Edgy?
<ubm> yeah
<benn92649> i did the thing bruenig
<bruenig> benn92649, output was?
<ubm> benn92649 remove all the plugins dont just start cp files
<benn92649> i did what it said on the how to guide grave mind sent me too
<pppoe_dude> JohnK: please try to stick to a nickname while in the channel
<Jordan_U> ubm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8039/
<benn92649> no output
<ubm> Jordan_U cool ill look now
<JohnKP> okay
<JohnKP> my nick is registered
<bruenig> benn92649, ok, well do apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<JohnKP> now on one can take it XD
<jdims> anyone here using citrix ICA client in ubuntu?
<benn92649> do you want me to go to local folder and remove
<bruenig> benn92649, you put it in ~/.mozilla?
<bruenig> benn92649, then yes remove that
<benn92649> yes i put it the firefox/plugin folder
<bruenig> benn92649, the firefox plugin folder is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<benn92649> usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<hagabaka> is it possible to make apt install a package with some name as soon as it's in a repository, although it doesn't exist yet?
<bruenig> ~/.mozilla is for people who don't have root access and want a plugin, like other users
<bruenig> at least that is how I view it
<bruenig> hagabaka, you could set up a cron job to try periodically
<Jordan_U> hagabaka: Other than with a cron job, no.
<tarelerulz> I just got asked by konqueror and  it to install  Adobe Flash Player and I read it installs it to mozilla ,but I don't have mozill so will it install it to Konqueor ?
<hagabaka> oh
<benn92649> usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<hagabaka> what about virtual packages?
<bruenig> benn92649, you are on 64?
<benn92649> yes
<Aviatrixie> w/b Jordan_U
<bruenig> hmmm
<benn92649> i love 64 except the few bugs
<Nwallins|home> hi, my dvd-rw drive stopped being able to read discs. it's a lite-on, < 2 y.o.     it worked the last time I used it ... ~ 1 year ago
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz: konq looks in mozilla and firefox plugin folders for plugins
<bruenig> benn92649, you should chroot
<benn92649> really this is the only issue i got java rolling
<h1voltage> Could anyone help with an NVIDIA / X problem.  I get "NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<Nwallins|home> since the last time it worked, I have upgraded from hoary > dapper > edgy
<ComputerHermit> what happend to the hot to install wine on the fourm?
<ComputerHermit> how*
<bruenig> benn92649, but nevertheless make sure you have everything in order in there, with your libflashplugin.so
<benn92649> im why to novice to pull that off unless you have the patience to do a thorough walk through with me
<Jordan_U> h1voltage: Did you install it from the repos?
<Nwallins|home> now, when I try to read, I get Unable to mount the selected volume -- mount: no medium found
<bruenig> or libflashplayer.so
<benn92649> *way
<ComputerHermit> what happend to How to install wine on the fourm
<Nwallins|home> if I put the disc into my DVD-ROM, it reads fine
<h1voltage> jordan_U: i used the beryl / nvidia script here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<bruenig> I was too when I started, but I was just reading over the docs on it and I actually understand it all now, I should try to set it up
<benn92649> what is the libnullplugin should i remove it
<IndyGunFreak> ComputerHermit: wine install is very clearly explained on Wine's homepage
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: On a fresh install of ubuntu
<bruenig> benn92649, remove it if you want
<benn92649> ok
<ComputerHermit> it is I agree but I wanted to save it off the fourm
<IndyGunFreak> ComputerHermit: wanted to save it?
<ComputerHermit> yea the commands
<benn92649> still not working
<Aviatrixie> IndyGunFreak: Are you in Indianoplace Indiana?  ;)
<Nwallins|home> how do I troubleshoot optical drive mount issues?  the disc can be read by my DVD-ROM, but the DVD-RW cannot mount
<bruenig> benn92649, do you have libflashplayer.so in there?
<IndyGunFreak> ComputerHermit: well, i guess the easiest way, is either copy paste the instructions into a word file, and save the word file with your backups, thats what i do when i find instructions i want to save
<Jordan_U> h1voltage: I hope that script installs from the repo, I would do it manually but you'll have to undo whatever the script did, is there an uninstall script?
<IndyGunFreak> Aviatrixie: yup.. love it here
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: i think so, let me see
<benn92649> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ComputerHermit: the other thing you can try, is if you install Opera, you have the ability to save a .mht file, which is more or less a complete snapshot of hte website.
<bruenig> benn92649, anything else in there say flash?
<IndyGunFreak> is that what you mean?
<ComputerHermit> IndyGunFreak  this is true
<benn92649> nope
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: nope, no specific uninstall script
<Jordan_U> Nwallins|home: Do you know that it isn't a hardware problem ( I belive that dual drives actually have seperate lazers for CD's and DVD's
<bruenig> benn92649, do file /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ubm> Jordan_U is your ubuntu box up atm and booted in live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> ComputerHermit: but Firefox will not read .mht files, to my knowlege, only Opera does under Linux
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: I don't -- other than it worked the last time i used it
<Jordan_U> ubm: Yup
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: lite-on is good h/w, AFAIK
<benn92649> ok we got something
<ComputerHermit> well I just use open office to save commands
<ismail_> guys i have a serious problem
<Jordan_U> Nwallins|home: I was going to suggest a laser cleaning CD
<Zeroflox> what is it mate
<Aviatrixie> IndyGunFreak: I lived there many years ago... dated a guy there a couple years ago. I love Indy too. I actually got to watch Rick Mears cross the finish line back in the early 80s... from a 727 on short final approach!
<ComputerHermit> or Abi
* bruenig hopes it is symbolic link
<ismail_> my panel is stuck
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: hmm, that could help
<yell0w> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<benn92649> it says: /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<bruenig> it should work
<bruenig> benn92649, you sure it doesn't work?
<ismail_> i added xpingwens. and i cant click on anything anymore
<First|Bleh> ismail_: stuck to the wall? stuck to the ceiling? where and how is it stuck?
<JohnKP> is there a version of KVIrc for ubuntu?
<Cognizant_ration> hey room, does anyone have some experience with running Ubuntu server in vmware?
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: so, an inability to mount could be, essentially, an inability to read the disc?
<yell0w> JohnKP, yes
<benn92649> i went to youtube and it said i cant watch video as tthe most recent flash is not installed
<JohnKP> where might i download  it?
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: how would i go about doing it manually, and what is the difference
<Jordan_U> Nwallins|home: Seems reasonable
<yell0w> kvirc website, debian binary, works with me on dapper
<ubm> Jordan_U open term and type sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. How do I delete a directory that isn't empty?
<bruenig> benn92649, what else do you have in there?
<bruenig> Spaghetti_Knife, rm -rf /directory
<JohnKP> Where can i download KVIrc for ubuntu?
<Nwallins|home> Jordan_U: yeah, I need to read up on mount  --  I did just reseat the cables for the drive and it didn't help
<ubm> then copy from live cd over to the partition with ubuntu installed
<yell0w> JohnKP, kvirc website, debian binary, works with me on dapper
<IdleOne> JohnKP, use synaptic or adept
<Cognizant_ration> guess the answering people are busy, I'll ask later
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thankes, bruenig.
<harry> Whenever I put my SD card into the reader, it pops up the "photo import" window, and I click "always perform this action" and "ignore", but it keeps popping up...
<Spaghetti_Knife> *Thanks.
<benn92649> is this macromedia flash? because i am still getting same error/i am going to do a complete shut down then come back
<greenman> Hello.  has anyone had any problems with wireless when they first go to install ubuntu?  It won't find my network and when when I manually configure it says there is an error...
<pdkl> im looking for something like itunes for ubuntu
<bruenig> benn92649, this isn't windows, that won't do anything
<pdkl> any suggestions?
<JohnKP> i thanks
<ismail_> First|Bleh the panel where the main menue is in... its unclickable. i added this app called xpingwen  and after that i cant click on it
<benn92649> ok
<JohnKP> k thanks*
<ComputerHermit> greenman my wireless problem is after I update
<harry> try banshee
<bruenig> benn92649, you can remove that plugin and then install it from adobe again
<Jordan_U> h1voltage: There are two ways to install the Nvidia drivers one I like and is almost fool proof, that is getting it from the repos only downside is you don't get the latest drivers, to get the latest you actually have to compile stuff and match kernel versions, just a lot more to go wrong, I think the script tried the latter.
<Syco> Hi guys, I'm having extreamly slow copying from my fat32 drives to my linux drive or usb drive, what can I check out?  DMA is enabled
<greenman> ComputerHermit: you have a wireless problem?
<benn92649> is there a way to make sure i have the right firefox version?
<Aviatrixie> Nwallins: I found mount to bea a pain when I first came to nix. Then I realized mount is part of what makes Linux great. Absolutely nobody gets to mess with my puter without my permission.
<greenman> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it won't work.  I know the wireless works because he used it in windows.
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: If i get it from the repos, will i get 3d acceleration and/or the ability to run beryl?
<ubm> benn92649 you need to remove all the plugins and firefox with apt-get remove then reinstall and follow the instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Nwallins|home> Aviatrixie: yeah, I was just having the same sort of realization.  it's just been a while since I've had to deal with exactly what `mount` entails :)
<Jordan_U> h1voltage: Oh wait, if you want to use beryl you actually DO want the newest drivers in fact you want the BETA drivers.
<ubm> make sure to update firefox before installing flash plugins
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i think the biggest issue, is he's using 64bit edgy
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: yes, thats why I was running that script from the beryl site ;)
<ComputerHermit> no only when I update to the new kernel
<harry> Whenever I put my SD card into the reader, it pops up the "photo import" window, and I click "always perform this action" and "ignore", but it keeps popping up...
<bruenig> benn92649, remove all the flash stuff from that directory
<JohnKP> Yell0w: So once i download that do i just double-click it?
<JohnKP> i'm a windows user
<JohnKP> forgive me if i sound dumb
<benn92649> i did
<bruenig> benn92649, ok copy and paste all of this at once: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz && tar xf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz && cd install_flash_player_9_linux/ && sudo mv libflashplayer.so flashplayer.xpt /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<ubm> IndyGunFreak he can Install the 32 bit wrapper (linux32) and the package conversion tool alien
<sdrev> is ctrl-alt-escape supposed to work in ubuntu?
<bruenig> benn92649, make sure you are in home when you do that
<benn92649> then you said put only the new .so file in there right
<ubm> sudo apt-get install linux32
<ubm> sudo apt-get install alien
<bruenig> benn92649, remove all flash from there
<yell0w> JohnKP, yes, dpkg should take care of the rest
<benn92649> with fire fox closed?
<ubm> this works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<ismail_> so guys how can fix it
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: right, i know... i just didn't know if you were aware he was using the 64bit
<ubm> IndyGunFreak nope not until you told me :)
<jdims> anyone here using citrix ICA client in ubuntu?
<bruenig> benn92649, ok close firefox and copy and paste all of this at once, should make sure you have the right plugin in there: sudo rm /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/*flash* cd && wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz && tar xf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz && cd install_flash_player_9_linux/ && sudo mv libflashplayer.so flashplayer.xpt /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<greenman> Has anyone else had this problem?  Could it just be a driver issue?  It recognises the wireless card.
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol.. thats how it appeared
<ubm> to many issues with 64bit
<bruenig> benn92649, don't do that
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i totally agree..  i'll be with 32bit for the forseeable future, even though my hardware will support a 64bit distro
<bruenig> benn92649, forgot something: sudo rm /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/*flash* && cd && wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz && tar xf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz && cd install_flash_player_9_linux/ && sudo mv libflashplayer.so flashplayer.xpt /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<ubm> i have an acer AMD Turion64 and I still use i386
<benn92649> ok i cleared out folder with firefox closed then went to usr/local/firefox32/plugins and put the .so file back
<bruenig> benn92649, copy and paste all of that
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: the disadvantages/problems with 64bit distros, far outweigh the benefits if you ask me
<benn92649> do i cut and paste that someplace
<bruenig> benn92649, put all of that into the terminal at once
<greenman> Hello.  has anyone had any problems with wireless when they first go to install ubuntu?  It won't find my network and when when I manually configure it says there is an error...
<Aviatrixie> A question for the room... does xdvdshrink work as well as dvdshrink? I've never used it, but I'm trying to get my kids away from Window$.
<greenman> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it won't work.  I know the wireless works because he used it in windows.
<h1voltage> Jordan_U: so any ideas as to what went wrong in the "latter version".. i have a laptop that is a centrino and a desktop that is AMD64 with an ATI video card.  I have crawled all over the forums and found a ton of posts on it, but nothing as worked for me on either system
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah no crap i had a hell of a time with FC6 x86_x64
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yup.. me to
<IndyGunFreak> that exact distro, is actually what convinced me to stick with 32bit for a while...lol
<benn92649> LOL WHAT EVER THAT WAS IT WENT NUTS IN TERMINAL
<benn92649> opps sorry
<joshwhat> Question...Why is it that Sound Juicer is the only program that can read audio from my CDROM?
<apocalypse> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> benn92649, error?
<ComputerHermit> installing from source?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak mainly too because I do a lot of testing for NSLU2-Debian for the linksys and openwrt's SDK kamikaze builds I couldnt compile it was pissing me off
<ComputerHermit> lagg
<IdleOne> !w32codecs > joshwhat
<greenman> Hello.  has anyone had any problems with wireless when they first go to install ubuntu?  It won't find my network and when when I manually configure it says there is an error...
<greenman> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it won't work.  I know the wireless works because he used it in windows.
<ubm> the NSLU2-Debian etch RC1 is currently broke atm which sucks so im waiting for RC2
<bruenig> benn92649 must be typing with his toes
<benn92649> mv: target `/usr/local/firefox32/plugin' is not a directory
<joshwhat> So, w32codecs is conflicting with the other programs or I need to install it?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: well, i can't compile cuz i'm an idiot, lol, so you one upped me there.
<benn92649> it did alot of stuff but the end line is this
<IdleOne> joshwhat, you need to install it
<benn92649> above
<bruenig> benn92649, you didn't copy the last s
<joshwhat> Copy that.
<ubm> so far ubuntu has proven itself when it comes to ease of use and mips32 simulation support for building embedded firmware
<IdleOne> joshwhat, follow the link ubotu gave you in private msg
<yell0w> IdleOne, how to set other players, like xmms to play CD-rom by default ?
<Syco> Hi guys, I'm having extreamly slow copying from my fat32 drives to my linux drive or usb drive, what can I check out?  DMA is enabled.  It can take from 40 minutes to hours to copy a 700mb video file.  Any ideas?
<Strang3r> Hello all, quick question...how do i run a .run file?
<greenman> Hello.  has anyone had any problems with wireless when they first go to install ubuntu?  It won't find my network and when when I manually configure it says there is an error...
<greenman> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it won't work.  I know the wireless works because he used it in windows.
<Aviatrixie> Automatix usually worx
<bruenig> Strang3r, chmod +x it, and then you should be able to double click it and run, what is it?
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<IdleOne> yell0w, set that in prefered applications in the System menu
<joshwhat> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<Aviatrixie> LOL
<Strang3r> thanks bruenig
<benn92649> rm: cannot remove `/usr/local/firefox32/plugins/*flash*': No such file or directory what did i do now
<Aviatrixie> was that a bot script, ubotu?
<ComputerHermit> my problem because of my exper is unstalling programs from source
<ubm> IndyGunFreak do you like fluxbox?
<bruenig> benn92649, yeah you didn't help with that missed s
<yell0w> IdleOne, i checked that, no option for default media player
<we2by> hello
<apocalypse> which plugin to play quicktime movies? i followed the link for palying restricted formats and 2 or 3 of the codecs they listed to install coudln't be found
<bruenig> benn92649, easy to fix, cd ~/install_flash_player_9_linux/ && sudo mv libflashplayer.so flashplayer.xpt /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<we2by> I just burned the ubuntu iso and my comp can't boot from it
<greenman> Hello.  has anyone had any problems with wireless when they first go to install ubuntu?  It won't find my network and when when I manually configure it says there is an error...
* Aviatrixie likes fluxbox... likes JWM better.
<greenman> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it won't work.  I know the wireless works because he used it in windows.
<IdleOne> Aviatrixie, automatix is not supported here and if you use it and break your system you might as well do a fresh install
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i've tried it, but i've not had much success
<IdleOne> yell0w, not sure it's in the System preferences somewhere
<ubm> IndyGunFreak its badass once you learn how to use themes and edit the menu :)
<ComputerHermit> I was running a program in wine and it was asking me if I wanted to downloade AtctiveX plug in for mozzla
<benn92649> benn92647@benn92647-desktop:~/install_flash_player_9_linux$ i got this
<ubm> did mykk every get ubuntu installed on his desktop?
<ComputerHermit> mo@
<bruenig> benn92649, right so it should have worked
<benn92649> k
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: thts my understanding... i just love Gnome though..lol
<benn92649> now do i do that thing again
<bruenig> that means the command went through and it is giving you another prompt
<yell0w> IdleOne, where/how do i find out ? I looked at multimedia guide, wiki, forum, nothing found
<Aviatrixie> IdleOne: I've used Automatix and Easy Ubuntu. They mostly work but have issues. I've also learned to install via cl.
<bruenig> benn92649, it should be installed
<greenman> Hello.  has anyone had any problems with wireless when they first go to install ubuntu?  It won't find my network and when when I manually configure it says there is an error...
<benn92649> i am amazed at how you know all this lol
<greenman> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it won't work.  I know the wireless works because he used it in windows.
<bruenig> automatix luckily will be fazed out when feisty comes out with its multimedia support
<benn92649> ok so should i open firefox
<bruenig> benn92649, yeah
<greenman> Wierd, usually there is help sooner than this...
<greenman> I don't usually have to repeat.
<fraroco> how do I unace file .ace?
<Aviatrixie> It's intesting that Arnieboy is branching out to Mepis and other distros.
<bruenig> !wifi | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noobie0057> hi, I can't get java runtime enviroment working in firefox. I'm uing  dapper 6.06 I tried the wiki page tutorial
<arrenlex> !ace | fraroco
<Eroick> I want to run a ubuntu server at school, but the school network is Novell. Is there a way to access the novell network from Ubuntu?
<toM|vendettA> hi how can i quit out of Gnome/X/GDM so that i'm  just at a linux console??
<ubotu> fraroco: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<greenman> thanks, I'll check that out
<Lasse_> my Xorg service takes up 99.9% cpu any idea of what can be wrong ?
<benn92649> OMG! now what
<benn92649> still giving me the flash error
<ubm> IndyGunFreak have you every played around with Cygwin/X?
* bruenig is done
<Brismetal> Eroick, of course there is
<bruenig> that without doubt should work
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: no.. never heard of it.
<ubm> i use it at work to forward x over ssh
<toM|vendettA> hi how can i quit out of Gnome/X/GDM so that i'm  just at a linux console??
<bruenig> unless firefox32 has some problem with flash outside of the chroot
<benn92649> when i check plug ins still getting 4.0
<arrenlex> toM|vendettA: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fraroco> eXistenZ,
<ubm> its a port of the x windows system for windows
<h1voltage> Anyone else have experience with NVIDIA graphics card issues?
<greenman> okay bruenig I checked those out.  All those docs are for if You already have a working system.
<arrenlex> !anyone | h1
<ubotu> h1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toM|vendettA> thanks arrenlex
<arrenlex> !anyone | h1voltage
<ubotu> h1voltage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greenman> I need to know what to do during install.
<Shadow_mil> my language settings are messed up
<benn92649> ahhh ok it instaled some thing else after that
<bruenig> greenman, what do you mean during install, you don't need them during install
<h1voltage> sorry, ubotu, thanks for the tip
<arrenlex> !thanks | h1voltage
<bruenig> !thanks | h1voltage
<ubotu> h1voltage: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<benn92649> flashplayer.xpt
<bruenig> bam
<IdleOne> yell0w, I cant seem to find it right now but I know you can change default apps somewhere
<bruenig> benn92649, yes it should have
<zoexii> hello! sorry to repeat a question, but I was disconnected... When connecting external media, it no longer automounts.. for usb solutions I can use "mount /dev/sd??", but I do not know what to use to mount firewire devices. can anyone help?
<benn92649> delete it
<bruenig> benn92649, no
<greenman> bruenig: then why does it go through the process during install?  That doesn't make any sense.
<greenman> It wants to set up the primary network interface.
<toM|vendettA> if i have an x session on display 3, how do i kill it?
<bruenig> greenman, you can still install without it
<yell0w> IdleOne, if you stumble across it please let me know
<Braddeicide> how often are LTS releases, released? :)
<h1st0> I'm trying to get my samba share mounted at boot with read/write for users of my system.  I've got it mounting but i'm unable to write to /media/share  here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8040/  Just wondering what i'm doing wrong??
<IdleOne> yell0w, will do
<yell0w> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bruenig> benn92649, the last thought I have is to do rm ~/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat then restart firefox
<toM|vendettA> if i have an x session on display 3, how do i kill it?
<Aviatrixie> bruenig: I'm curious how completely Feisty will embrace non-free's. Maybe I should try the beta.
<greenman> bruenig: I guess what I need to know is, is this an issue that is going to persist past installation?  Cause if so, I don't want to blow his computer away and find out it's handicapped...
<bruenig> Aviatrixie, not included by default but easy to install is the thought I am getting
<zoexii> toM|vendettA find the process # usint top, then kill it
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to do (2xVGA Monitors + 1xAGP GFX card + 1x Onboard Gfx)
<bruenig> greenman, yeah you are going to have to setup the wireless afterwards
<yell0w> IdleOne, Thanks!
<Braddeicide> yes its supported 5 years. but how often is a new version released?
<h1voltage> Getting X server error on startup after trying to install beta NVIDIA drivers.  "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<Aviatrixie> bruenig, are you using feisty?
<bruenig> Braddeicide, every 6 months
<noobie0057> hi I can't get java runtime enviroment to work in firefox
<bruenig> Aviatrixie, no I have been following the development though
<Braddeicide> bruenig i'm talking about the LTS releases
<arrenlex> !java | noobie0057
<ubotu> noobie0057: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<greenman> bruenig: do have any idea what might change between now and then?  Just curious.  I mean if it can't work now and it knows what it is...
<Darwin> I need help finding a laptop that supports Ubuntu
<bruenig> Braddeicide, they haven't set any timetable for how often they are going to do lts
<noobie0057> I've tried the tutorial
<arrenlex> noobie0057: Sorry, that was less useful than I thought. Install the sun-java5-plugin package.
<Braddeicide> bruenig: ok, thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> Darwin, Thinkpads are a good choice
<bruenig> greenman, sometimes it is an issue with drivers
<noobie0057> arrenlex: I've done that,
<toM|vendettA> zoexii what am i looking for?
<bruenig> I hear thinkpad a lot I guess I will get one of those
<Aviatrixie> jre is free now... hopefully it will be incorporated into the next release. And kudos to Sun for freeing it!
<noobie0057> arrenlex: it still doesn't work, I followed Ubuntu's wiki
<arrenlex> noobie0057: go to about:plugins in firefox and pastebin the whole page, please.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | noobie0057
<ubotu> noobie0057: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rbil> Darwin: http://system76.com/
* bruenig thinks I will use arrenlex's approach
<arrenlex> bruenig: ?
<bruenig> pastebin
<benn92649> ok im downloading swfdec 0.3.6.tar.gz maybe that will help...where should i put those files?
<Aviatrixie> whatever you do, don't punch the tarball. You'll end up like brair rabbit.
<benn92649> OMG! you know what what is the firefox command to get into config/i bet its just not set to true in bolean or somethimg
<noobie0057> arrenlex: I did a search for "java" it does not appear  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8041/
<NewbieUser00001> hello everyone
<benn92649> rm: cannot remove `then': No such file or directory LOL
<Aviatrixie> hi NewbieUser0001
<arrenlex> noobie0057: What is the output of this command: dpkg -l sun-java5-plugin | grep "^ii " | wc -l
<benn92649> opps
<benn92649> damn im a n00bie,n00b,n00b
<apocalypse> what is the comand to install the mplayr firefox plugin? i can't find it... mplayer-firefox?
<noobie0057> arrenlex: 0
<Verkustat> hi, how do i find what wireless driver i need? Have an HP pavilion DV6060
<KNY> apocalypse, sudo apt-cache search mplayer-firefox
<KNY> Verkustat, lspci
<yell0w> apocalypse, i think it's mozilla-mplayer-plugin or something
<noobie0057> arrenlex: this means it's not installed?
<arrenlex> noobie0057: Then you don't have that package installed.
<apocalypse> KNY: thanks! didn't know hwo to search the repos
<noobie0057> arrenlex: hmmm.. I downloaded it and even had to type yes to install it
* starz starz 
<sbevill> Hi folks, having an issue with firefox lockups on a new edgy install.  tried running firefox through the terminal, but only message I got was ** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2)...
<KNY> apocalypse, add a " | grep somestring" to the end for refined searches
<sbevill> anywhere else i can check for error messages?
<noobie0057> arrenlex: Also under my Applications > Internet menu I have "Java 5.0 Web Start"
<arrenlex> noobie0057: apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<benn92649> if i delete firefox32 folder can i just reinstall the web broweser from sractch
<arrenlex> noobie0057: You shouldn't have to download things separately for the most part. Most packages are in the repositories.
<benn92649> or can i install over the one in there
<h1st0> I'm trying to get my samba share mounted at boot with read/write for users of my system.  I've got it mounting but i'm unable to write to /media/share  here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8040/  Just wondering what i'm doing wrong??
<noobie0057> arrenlex: Thanks that did it,,
<tommyv> hi i'm in the console mode of ubuntu and i closed out of X and GDM and i was wondering how to get back to it from the console
<benn92649> ok i still need to figure out what to do with this stupid firefox plugin problem
<arrenlex> tommyv: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tommyv> thanks arrenlex.
<Verkustat> i got an geforcego7200, how do i install the drivers for it ?
<tommyv> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tommyv> err my bad.
<arrenlex> !nvidia | Verkustat
<ubotu> Verkustat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sbevill> Ok, trying to duplicate the problem on my laptop, and here's the series of events... firefox slows down while loading a page, firefox can't establish a connection, system freezes completely and i have to do a full reboot
<ubm> h1st0 have you added users to samba yet?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: you should really consider installing Ubuntu 32bit.
<IndyGunFreak> it'll be a lot less stressful
<ubm> h1st0 sudo smbpasswd -a system_username  gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smbusers
<sbevill> and all throughout, no error messages are appearing in the terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me why in gnome "System>Preferences>Startup Programs is not remembering any entry of anything that I put in there
<arrenlex> benn92649: There are no performance benefits to 64-bit under normal desktop use. Only difference is in the compatibility.
<h1st0> ubm: what now?  The share is mounting fine and it doesn't require user or pass to read/write normally.
<benn92649> yeah but i dont know how to switch from one to the other
<ubm> h1st0 make sure to give the samba share write permissions and check who owns the directory
<benn92649> i totally dont want 64 anymore
<h1st0> ubm: the problem is the mount point isn't getting write for othe rusers.
<benn92649> even though i thin its cool
<arrenlex> benn92649: You could just reinstall.
<Frogzoo> benn92649: 64bit on the desktop trouble > benefit
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: then you're likely gonna go nuts, just do a clean install of 32bit, you'll be much happier
<ubm> h1st0 chown -Rf user:user and chmod the correct write permissions to the folder
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: exactly!
<h1st0> ubm: Yeah I understand all that and its in place; however, when something is mounted to like /media/share by fstab only root has write not users of the system.
<benn92649> ok so how do install it will it wipe out the 64 and just install the 32  bit
<Frogzoo> benn92649: just backup your /home & reinstall
<benn92649> including GRUB
<ubm> h1st0 then chown the correct user and chmod the permissions for the specified share
<NewbieUs1r00001> how does one make an alias permanent in bash?
<Frogzoo> benn92649: also backup any other user data partitions/directories obviously
<h1st0> ubm: You can't because anytime its remounted the permissions change back
<benn92649> for desktop what version of linux do you recommend
<arrenlex> h1st0: Make sure to add ,users to the options in fstab
<ubm> h1st0 make it easy sudo chmod 777 *
<sbevill> hrmm... since this was a new install, i didn't realize that there was an update to firefox today... if i force a previous version through synaptic, could that end the lockup problem?
<ubm> they shouldnt change back mine dont
<benn92649> i have the original install disk and there is nothing on here i cant live with out
<h1st0> arrenlex: ty i'll try that.
<Zanwar000> (can pci=nomsi cause problems to the hard drive)?
<arrenlex> h1st0: Please don't try to chmod a mounted partition.
<h1st0> ubm: you can't just chmod 777 /media/share because when fstab remounts it changes the permissions back.
<ubm> if you create a new sub directory within the directory make sure it has write permissions as well. and ad rw to fstab in etc
<rbil> ubm: root mounts it on bootup so root owns it
<vect0rx> hey if I want to stay on the same version of a package how do I make synaptic stop telling me there are updates for it?
<turbolover> ~themes
<turbolover> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: Ubntu is the best desktop, you just chose a very difficult setup(64bit), if you go with 32bit, you'll be quite pleased
<h1st0> arrenlex: yeah adding ,users didn't help
<eck> vect0rx: man apt_preferences
<arrenlex> h1st0: Even after unmounting and remounting?
<h1st0> arrenlex: my user still dones't have write to the mount point.
<Frogzoo> vect0rx: there's a set version option
<h1st0> arrenlex: its rw,guest,users
<arrenlex> h1st0: Yes, but did you remount?
<h1st0> arrenlex: yeah
<ubm> h1st0 are you restarting services after making changes?
<rbil> h1st0: did u sudo mount -a    to reload fstab after changing?
<h1st0> yeah
<h1st0> I did umount /media/share then mount -a
<h1st0> Still no write let me check permissions on the /media/share mount point
<h1st0> Yeah only root has write
<arrenlex> h1st0: It's a samba share?
<eck> h1st0: what filesystem?
<umop> Can anyone help me? when i try play a game it pushed my monitor 'out of range'
<h1st0> arrenlex: yes samba share
<arrenlex> h1st0: Add ,umask=000
<rbil> h1st0: post your fstab again
<arrenlex> h1st0: (this corresponds to chmod 777)
<h1st0> okay let me post fstab again.
<arrenlex> h1st0: Try mine first.
<ubm> its permissions error...
<h1st0> arrenlex: so just add it so it looks like rw,guest,umask=000  ?
<arrenlex> h1st0: Yes
<arrenlex> h1st0: Leave users in there. Can't hurt.
<rmd_> how can i change my boot screen from graphical to text?
<Paddy_EIRE> please could anyone tell me why in gnome "System>Preferences>Startup Programs is not remembering any entry of anything that I put in there
<eck> rmd_: it's a grub option on the kernel line
<Zanwar000> ...is disabling MSI harmful to a computer?
<h1st0> arrenlex: nope still no go.
<h1st0> arrenlex: let me put users in there as well.
<benn92649> how do i back up my system just the way it is now?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: you can back up your home folder
<arrenlex> rmd_: Go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and change #kopt=root=<whatever> ro quiet splash to just #kopt=root=<whatever> ro
<eck> benn92649: tar
<arrenlex> rmd_: Then sudo update-grub
<rbil> h1st0 where is the smb share located?
<benn92649> ok and if for some reason the 32 bit version fails i can just put in the disk and be right here
<h1st0> rbil: on my ubuntu server
<kidbuntu> I cant get k3b running. requires libqt-mt.so.3. I googled it and shows as if it is for RPM
<rbil> h1st0 post your fstab
<cables> benn92649, your home folder contains all your program settings. /etc contains most of your other global program settings. Back up those, then record a list of programs you have installed.
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: i don't know abou tthat
<h1st0> arrenlex: alright rw,guest,users,umask=000     0     0  still no go.
<h1st0> rbil: k hold up
<eck> benn92649: uh, you would make a tarball and then restore from the tarball if things go awry
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: but i think you'll find hte 32bit version far more manageable.
<Proghead> anyone can help me to burn an avi file to dvd, my dvd burner don't seem to be recognized or I don't know but I can't make it
<vect0rx> frogzoo i used the set version option to back down the one i had from the latest to the earliest
<benn92649> i took me 36 hours str8 to get IRC running and to beable to use the internet and get all my lil widgets working
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: apt-get install libqt3-mt
<vect0rx> it just isnt letting me lock it there .. im tired of hearing about new updates..but only for that package :)
<h1st0> rbil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8043/
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: 36hrs!?
<vect0rx> eck, thx looking now
<rmd_> arrenlex, thanks loads man
<benn92649> yeah 64 hates everything
<IndyGunFreak> benn92649: exactly why its probably useless to back i tup
<benn92649> good point LOL
<benn92649> ok hope to see you in a few
<IndyGunFreak> i personally would just start over, and say you're wiser for the experience, and just start over with 32bit
<sbevill> forcing a previous version did not help... anyone know anything about firefox either causing or triggering system lockups?  RAM, video card, software issue?
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: it said that my libqt3-mt is already the latest version
<rbil> h1st0: try this ... //server/public /media/share    smbfs username=guest 0 0
<eck> sbevill: how does it lock up?
<h1st0> rbil: I can't do username=guest
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Reinstall it. apt-get isntall --reinstall
<rbil> h1st0 post your smb.conf
<arrenlex> install *
<h1st0> rbil: I have to have the guest option on mount or it gives permission denials.  IT won't mount tha way.
<h1st0> rbil: the share doesn't require username or pass its guest write and read.  This was the first hurdle I had to overcome when mounting it was I need the guest option so it works.
<sdrev> how can i get ctrl-alt-esacpe to work in ubuntu?
<h1st0> rbil: the only hurdle now is getting it to mount so that users of my system have write access.
<eck> h1st0: i think it's time to read the man pages
<rbil> h1st0: do u want guest to access share or do u want a specific user to access the share?
<h1st0> rbil: I can browse to the share just fine in gnome and write/red.
<cables> h1st0, can't you just change the permissions of the mount point folder?
<h1st0> rbil: I want every user of my system to be able to read/write.
<sbevill> screen freezes after either initiating a download or simply viewing a webpage... hard freezes the system and i have to power down and reboot
<h1st0> cables: no
<h1st0> cables: because fstab changes it based on its settings.
<rbil> h1st0 post your smb.conf file
<Darwin> Hi, I'm new to Linux and I'm having trouble picking a distro. I've been leaning toward Debian, but I've also been looking at Ubuntu. Can anyone unbiasedly explain to me the differences between the two and why I might pick one over the other?
<h1st0> eck: I've been through just about every man page.
<umop> How can i change the poition on my gnome panel?  It's 'stuck' in the middle of my screen
<h1st0> rbil: that may be difficult i'll have to ssh in and paste it.
<eck> sbevill: i would guess a problem with X
<eck> sbevill: you can probably still ssh in
<norbert> Trying to do a clean Feisty install on a server: 2 raid 1s -  /root (md0) and /home (md1). Due to previous issues, I just cleanly wiped and formatted the previous /root. In the installer, it recognized the partitions and made the new root raid (md2). When it tries to go back to the partition window, I get an error: Could not stat device /dev/md/1 - No such file or directory
<rbil> h1st0: if you define a share in smb.conf open to everyone, I don't know why you need to do that in fstab?
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: what command exactly.?
<norbert> Apparently, the installer sees my /home (md1) and tries to work with it; I don't need it to recognize it - I can do it after the install, but I can't continue the installation due to the error
<WannabeNewbie> I am new to Ubuntu in fact I am about 10 minutes new to Ubuntu, how do I get KDE and Fluxbox onto Ubuntu? I am an Ubuntu convert from another distro
<sbevill> eck: how would i do that?
<h1st0> rbil: I don't know either but that was the only way.
<arrenlex> Darwin: Debian has support for more platforms than Ubuntu. This is good if you want to run it on platforms that aren't powerpc\i386\amd64, but bad because if a package won't compile on something like sparc or amiga which you don't care about, it'll hold up the package version for all architectures in Debian.
<eck> sbevill: if you run sshd, you can usually stil ssh into the computer if it locks up, so it's sort of an X issue (on the other hand, firefox shouldn't be doing things that make X lock up, so it goes both ways
<h1st0> rbil: Becuase if I try to mount it like smbmount //server/public /media/share   It errors out with permissions unless I specify the guest option then it mounts.  Gnome can browse and write to it just fine.
<arrenlex> Darwin: debian includes stricter free-software guidelines. It'll be harder to get things like proprietary video cards, hardware, etc. working. On the plus side, you'll have a Free system.
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: apt-get install --reinstall libqt3-mt
<eck> sbevill: if you can, i would try looking at the logs in dmesg, /var/log/messages, and the X log
<h1st0> rbil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8044/
<ivanneto> What program can I use to find out the character encoding of a file?
<eck> the bottom line is no application should be able to lock up X, no matter what it does
<WannabeNewbie> How do I download and install KDE onto Ubuntu?
<eck> ivanneto: file
<sbevill> eck: hmm. ok, will look.  also here are the terminal messages i get when i open firefox through the terminal... not sure if they would help, "** Message: plugin_get_value 1 (1)  ** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2) - will check log now
<arrenlex> WannabeNewbie: install kubuntu-desktop
<Meshezabeel> heya! is there a text www browser that comes with ubuntu? i.e. something like lynx?
<rbil> h1st0: the prob is you're forcing users to be "nobody"
<arrenlex> Meshezabeel: w3m
<eck> Meshezabeel: i thinks links2 is bundled
<WannabeNewbie> Dang ok, wish I would have known that prior to getting this disk!!! LOL! That's how my luck goes I guess
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: thanks. it's now running
<Meshezabeel> eck, tried links2
<h1st0> rbil: thats a samba optoin so that users aren't required is it not?
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: yw
<eck> then maybe not :-P
<rbil> h1st0, don't think so. nobody is typically the user that apache uses
<ivanneto> eck: For "pure" text files the "file" command id OK, but look the response for a PHP script: "index.php: PHP script text: .
<vect0rx> eck, hrm if I put the package name and a pin origin of "" and a priority of 100 that package should stop being listed as new updates when i logout and back in, no?
<linevty04> evenin' yall
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: hey, do you know how to install tuxracer to edgy?
<CyberCod> are there any rules about building a PC and putting on ubuntu, configuring it and then selling it?
<h1st0> rbil: Well what I want is that share accesible without a user or pass required to write/read to it.
<arrenlex> !tuxracer | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<Meshezabeel> thanks arrenlex! Just have to figure out commands now, I'm used to lynx ;)
<h1st0> rbil: but it moutns if I specify guest with no username.
<rmd_> arrenlex, after i update-grub menu.lst reverts to the unedit version
<arrenlex> Meshezabeel: Arrow keys to move around, enter to type into a textfield which you've arrowkeyed your cursor to, q to quit, iirc.
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: thanks again
<h1st0> rbil: My only problem is the way fstab is giving permissions to /media/share
<vect0rx> heh i came here for synaptic help and now im unstalling the new tuxracer
<arrenlex> rmd_: Are you sure you edited the correct line? The #kopt= line.
<vect0rx> go ubuntu :)
<rbil> h1st0: I dont think so
<h1voltage> I'm so frustrated!! I have tried for weeks to get my stupid video cards to do work with acceleration.  I have tried envy, the script on the beryl site, numerous other techniques on the forums.
<NewbieUs1r00001> anyone in here use irssi?
<eck> vect0rx: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8046/
<kidbuntu> !neverball
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<h1st0> rbil: the share is functioning fine otherwise.
<h1st0> rbil: when fstab gets comitted it changes the permissions to /media/share sot hat only root has write.
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: apt-cache search neverball =P
<rbil> h1st0: you could name that block [everyone]  instead of [public]  but you lose security of course
<rmd_> arrenlex, my kopt line is already devoid of "quiet splash", it just has "ro", but "quiet splash" appears in plenty of other places
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: whats that command for?
<arrenlex> rmd_: Even after update-grub?
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: For searching for packages in the command line, without using ubotu.
<eck> rmd_: it's a kernel option, it can also show up on the kernel line
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: can't it just be installed using apt-get?
<rmd_> arrenlex, i've changed it in all places, and then done a sudo update-grub and my changes always disappear
<eck> you don't have to run update-grub
<eck> you gust change the menu.lst and reboot
<h1st0> rbil: I don't thnk you understand me.  The share works fine i.e. if I go to places > network > server > public I can can read/write to it just fine with samba without specifying username or pass.  Never prompts me.
<CyberCod> i bought a machine with a broken XP install on it (1.3Ghz Celeron, 256MB ram, 40GB harddrive) for $65 and took it home and put ubuntu on it... is there anything in the ubuntu rules that would prohibit me selling it for a profit?
<rmd_> eck, k, thanks
<h1st0> rbil: Now I just want to mount the share to /media/share on boot and let every user of my system write to /media/share.  Fstab is changing the permissions on /media/share when the share is mounted.  Thats all.
<eck> CyberCod: no, that would be fine
<linevty04> if somebody feels the urge to wanna help me with my thrice (getting frustered) crashed ubuntu install i'd appriciate it alot, this third install was the best, 2 OS, custom grub n uspash screens, shared win/lin hd space, pimp gui, but anywho i removed my pcmcia card n it froze, crashed, i fsck'd all the partitions from the live cd (which i've been using for 2 weeks) and all my files have been restored to the lost+found folder. all
<linevty04> i need is a "Your screwed" or help restoring my file structure if possible. :)
<CyberCod> just figured I would ask
<CyberCod> ;)
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: when i started planet penguin racer. why is it to slow?
<rbil> h1st0, but fstab obviously is having some problem recognizing that the share should be rw by all
<h1st0> rbil: Yes, thats all I want to know is how to have fstab mount something so that rw can be done by anyone on the system.
<turbobugger> hey, where do all the mouse icon pixmaps go?
<h1st0> rbil: which is not occuring.  Everyone thinks its a problem with the share which I know is wroking just fine.
<CyberCod> linevty04.... that sounds really scary
<h1st0> rbil: because the share is rw by anyone.
<linevty04> i know :( i've googl'd all i can google
<eck> linevty04: usually you are out of luck :-(
<h1st0> rbil: but /media/share isnt'
<sbevill> eck: ok, looking at the log messages from just before the last crash... "__report_bad_irq+0x24/0x80" "note_interrupt+0x9d/0x270"" "nv_kern_isr+0x54/0x62 [nvidia] " :handle_IRQ_event+0x33/0x60" "unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x270"
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Sure it can be installed, once you know the package name.
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Is it a 3D game?
<rbil> h1st0: well don't use any switches after smbfs
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: the planet penguin racer, yes
<eck> sbevill: it looks like it is an issue with the nvidia driver
<linevty04> i'm lovin linux (hate windows for the most part) but was wanting to be sure that once i start over again that there's a way to back everything up
<rbil> maybe just umask=000
<CyberCod> linevty04   are they still in any sort of order?  are the folder paths intact within lost+found?
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Then you probably don't have 3D drivers.
<h1st0> rbil: I have to atleast use the guest switch.
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: can you help me with that?
<rbil> h1st0; why?
<h1st0> rbil: or it won't mount because mount is screwed in the head.
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Paste the output of glxinfo | grep render
<linevty04> no all the folders within the lost+foud are sequencially named, if i spelled it right
<eck> if you have a core dump you can file a bug report, but i don't think there's much the developers can do
<h1st0> rbil: That was the last problem I explained before if I were to try mount -t smbfs //server/public /media/share it gives a permission error unless I do.
<CyberCod> so every folder is there? no nested stucture?
<h1st0> rbil: mount -t smbfs //server/public /media/share -o guest
<h1st0> rbil: then it moutns fine.
<eck> a lot of the time everything in lost+found is trashed anyway
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: is this the one "direct rendering: No
<kidbuntu> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kidbuntu> "
<h1st0> rbil: I have no idea why samba and mount are this way but thats the way it is.
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: That's the problem. What card do you have.
<linevty04> CyberCod: it's been a few days since i've checked everything out, lemme go mount it and see to make sure
<linevty04> but no regular folder names were there
<CyberCod> I'm no guru or anything, but I think its pretty safe to say its screwed
<h1st0> rbil: nautilus/gnome no problems just browse the network and write to it without specifying anything.
<rbil> hold on a sec
<linevty04> yea i figured such
<arrenlex> Hmm. My fingers are blue.
<arrenlex> Why?
<sbevill> eck: hrmm... ok, i'll try to reinstall those drivers...they're working fine with beryl, but just crap out with firefox it seems.  /shrug
<vect0rx> shouldnt i be able to select "Lock Version" in synaptic?
<linevty04> i love linux so much but it hates me sometimes. :)
<vect0rx> when I do it just clears the search
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: i'm not sure, i just mounted my harddrive to someone else computer, but i want to use the swiftly at home. I have there a Geforce MX 400, a 32mb video card
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: No sense setting up drivers on a system you won't be running the program on.
<rbil> h1st0: you'll need to post your complete smb.conf file, I can't guess how u got that setup
<CyberCod> linevty04, i would say research the cause .... the pcmcia removal... and get that straight first before you re-install everything else
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: so i have to use my original Computer then?
<linevty04> i found out how to properly remove the cards now
<h1st0> rbil: alright give me a sec.
<eck> synaptic is for the weak :-)
<linevty04> pccardctrl
<CyberCod> ah, then i guess you learned your lesson
<CyberCod> ;)
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Set up your system on whatever computer you're actually going to be using. What you're doing right now is buying fancy wheels and getting a paintjob for a rented car.
<vect0rx> eck, hehe well im pretty hardcore just not w/ubuntu yet :)
<eck> vect0rx: well, to be honest apt is sort of a mess
<h1st0> rbil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8047/
<vect0rx> beats the hell out of gentoo hehe
<linevty04> yea, im just wondering what ill accidently do next :\ heh. even while it was running i'd been getting extremely frustered with my i915gm and opengl support, but thats a whooole nother story
<linevty04> thx though CyberCod
<linevty04> there's nothin in the lost+found now :(
<CyberCod> linevty04, but its so much fun!
<swanfl> what the hell prompted the ubuntu team to use SVGATextMode in Feisty? this program was last updated in 2000 and doesn't appear to support recent video card, has no man page, and breaks my default console font /size setting?
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: so you mean even i find out what card i'm currently using, after running my harddrive to my computer the performance would not be the same?
<linevty04> i know i spend days goin' through everything and conffigurin all my hardware to work right, it just feels so right :)
<rbil> h1st0 try uncommenting this line: ;   guest account = nobody
<h1st0> rbil: it isn't commented?
<linevty04> only thing i miss in windows is my Fruity Loops
<eck> linevty04: next time just back up /etc and maybe the dot folders in ~
<rbil> h1st0 yes it is, starts with ;
<rmd_> ok.  my boot looks the way i want but the ubuntu text boot is so screwed up that it overflows into the actual login
<kidbuntu> !supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Yep. In fact, I would be pretty surprised if a lot of things didn't break.
<eck> altogether that will still only be a few tens of megs
<linevty04> thanks eck, ill try that
<h1st0> rbil: ; isn't a comment thats to specify the setting.
<CyberCod> linevty04 perhaps you'll take the time to add your pcmcia solution to ubotu... or make a wiki page... help those who come behind
<h1st0> rbil: but i'll try non the less
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: The hard drive will have a different device name on your system, which means it probably won't even boot, for starters. Secondly, all the conf files will be off.
<rbil> h1st0, in smb.conf, ; and # are comments
<Meshezabeel> thanks arrenlex, I also discovered TAB goes forward along links, anything to go to previous links?
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Thirdly, all the modules for your system will be for hardware which you don't have. Not sure how automatic that refresh is.
<linevty04> once im up and runnin' again and try to rebuild my kernel (with main.o errors) i'll sneak back in here and beg for help lol
<rmd_> is there a console app to check battery charge somewhere in universe or standard repositories?
<arrenlex> Meshezabeel: Does backspace work? If not, no idea.
<eck> Meshezabeel: i think left and right arrows
<eck> or up and down
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Why not just install ubuntu on your own computer?
<eck> wait, left and right are forward and back
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: what do I when I'm currently using my own computer. pretending that I'm using mine
<h1st0> rbil: uncommented restarting samba
* eck shakes his fist at these curses applications
<tute666> xD
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Depends on your card.
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: I have one, this is the one. I just don't have internet access at my place
<rbil> h1st0 and do sudo mount -a after samba reloads
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: So burn a liveCD at his place and install.
<linevty04> i'd love to share what all i've learned with my D610 laptop and getting everything working. this next time around i'm going to log what i do so i can post it for other and for my own refernce
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: What does one do on a computer with no internet, anyway?
<h1st0> rbil: okay still only writable by root.
<h1st0> rbil: drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4096 2007-02-28 23:29 share
<Meshezabeel> arrenlex, eck, ok thanks those don't work, actually Esc+Tab, goes back one link, but then you have to let go of Esc each time to press Esc+Tab again, weird
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: This is my harddrive that i'm using at home. I just removed it there  and mounted it here so I could update my 6.10
<eck> linevty04: you can put up a thread on the forums, i think there is also space on the wiki
<kidbuntu> !supertux
<rbil> h1st0: that shouldn't matter
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<L0cKd0WN> rbil: i did the drive swap from the two boxes, and as you expected, xorg is broken, i have a command line though on the box, how do I reconfigure so GDM loads?
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Oh, if it works it works.
<CyberCod> linevty04 you should check out irssi... CLI based IRC... its already installed in ubuntu... good when you are in a jam and can not get X running
<h1st0> rbil: ? thats the hole point I need my user to be able to write to /media/share
<rbil> L0cKd0WN: hold on a sec
<eck> Meshezabeel: well i hope you don't have to use a text browser for long, it will surely drive you crazy
<L0cKd0WN> rbil: thank you, glad you're still around :)
<rbil> h1st0: that's controlled by samba not by fstab
<fmandapu> Greeting to ALL, I'm newbiees here
<h1st0> rbil: okay well if I go to places > network > server I can write to the share.
<CyberCod> rbil... fstab can do some samba mounting.. but you gotta have static IP's
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: I haven't set anything from home ever since I installed ubuntu. I just don't know if I set up my 3D on my friends computer, would it also run like that on mine
<chipbuddy> so i'm trying to get flash stuff working with firefox...but it's a pain in the arse. i have an amd64 processor, and it looks like there isn't support for me
<rbil> L0cKd0WN:  do this ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<linevty04> i'll write that down CyberCod, i've crashed my X many o' time trying to get open gl working, i usually just uninstall the xserve and reinstall lol, probably unetical.
<Meshezabeel> yeah, eck thanks :) maybe I will just install lynx, but like the way w3m shows tables etc.
<h1st0> rbil: Is what i've been telling you.
<h1st0> rbil: But soon as its mounted my user can no longer wite only root can.
<chipbuddy> what should i do?
<GMWeezel> When I try to install an app from Synaptic, I get this error even though my repositories are up to date: "Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed"
<eck> linevty04: ouch, just switch to a vt and copy over a backup xorg.conf
<sdrev> how can i make vlc the default player for all video and music?
<h1st0> CyberCod: you don't need ips you can use hostnames
<eck> actually X will start without any xorg.conf at all
<L0cKd0WN> rbil: ok one moment plz :)
<CyberCod> linevty04, one other thing... another good tool for when you are in a jam is the damnsmalllinux live disk.  it can run entirely in ram if you got more than 256MB and you can do tons of stuff with it.  Its nearly a complete OS
<arrenlex> Hey, could someone with a moderately default xorg.conf paste me the output of:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse"
<CyberCod> and its only 50MB
<linevty04> i've made copies of xorg, it works most of the time but sometimes i really screw it up
<NewbieUser00001> EXIT
<eck> just delete it and telinit down to 3/4 and then back up
<arrenlex> Okay, could ANYONE please paste me the output of:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse"
<CyberCod> does anyone know how to make terminal aliases permanent?
<h1st0> rbil: see what I mean its not a samba thing its an fstab giving permissions to /media/share issue.
<arrenlex> CyberCod: Put them in ~/.bashrc. There's even some sample ones in there.
<h1st0> rbil: like if I where to have fstab mount it then chmod 777 /media/share I could write to i.t
<kidbuntu> !VegaStrike
<ubotu> vegastrike: A 3d space combat game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-5 (edgy), package size 4544 kB, installed size 11968 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc mips mipsel s390 alpha arm ia64 hppa amd64 ppc64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<CyberCod> arrenlex.... thanx a bunch
<arrenlex> CyberCod: yw
<eck> arrenlex: not to be pedantic, but you can just do grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eck> and it's just some wacom and synatpics stuff
<n3rrd> Can anyone think of a particular reason why Ubuntu is hanging after the loading screen, but before the login screen?  Would ~/.xsession-errors hold the reason?
<n3rrd> It doesn't ALWAYS hang, but about 3/4 of the time.
<L0cKd0WN> mine hangs AFTER i login
<eck> n3rrd: did you check the x logs?
<L0cKd0WN> what's going on? :(
<kidbuntu> !tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<cgs_bob> Hello all...can anyone tell me how to reset NetworkManager?  After a suspend, it would not let me connect.
<n3rrd> Sorry, eck.  I'm a little new.  Where would I find the logs?  I'll check them out.
<arrenlex> Fine them. Could someone then please paste me the output of:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse"
<h1st0> n3rrd: /var/log
<eck> n3rrd: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<swanfl> did anyone see my comments?
<cables> !networkmanager | cgs_bob
<ubotu> cgs_bob: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<eck> also dmesg and /var/log/messages are good candidates
<L0cKd0WN> should i do the same?
<linevty04> well i have court in the morning, i'll reinstall everything tomorrow and come back here when i get all i can get working. pretty much alls i cant get on my own is extracting the firmware from my bcmwl card (hate ndiswrapper, cant crack wep with it) and opengl support for beryl, which i'm in love with but've never got workin'
<kidbuntu> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n3rrd> ~/.xsession-errors says "apps file failure" but I don't know if that is related to this in anyway.
<kidbuntu> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> cgs_bob, there are instructions a bit down that page on how to get networks to reconnect after suspend.
<n3rrd> I'll check the other logs.  Thanks h1st0 and eck.  I'll respond once I have a look.
<linevty04> thx for the help CyberCod & eck
<L0cKd0WN> i logged in fine, it displayed after i reloaded xorg.conf
<eck> n3rrd: is the timestamp the same as when it hangs?
<cgs_bob> thanks cable
<L0cKd0WN> but after, it just gives Black screen
<rbil> h1st0: seems to me it would be so much simpler to have that accessible by a defined user and anyone could then login using the username/password ... make one up and create a smb user/password
<cables> cgs_bob, no problem
<nyef> Hello all. I was looking for information about Linux drivers for a BUSlink MP3-14XS a couple days ago, and saw a log from December 6th with a "zac1" asking about support for such a device. Is this person around here ever, or is anyone else here interested in a driver?
<rbil> h1st0 then u could actually define username, password in fstab for that mount
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: Geforce 4 MX440 8X. that's the card currently installed
<h1st0> rbil: not when there are windows machines on the network.  ITs a pita doing all th username/pass stuff with them thats why I want anyone to be able to read/write the way its set now.
<eck> n3rrd: you can try switching to a VT, running tail -f on the .xsession-errors file, and then logging in
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: On your computer or his?
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: his
<eck> to see what pops up when you try to log in
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Then to make it work on his computer you need to install the nvidia driver.
<arrenlex> !nvidia | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rbil> h1st0: it isn't a prob if you have name/password defined, see http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm#adduser
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: There's no telling what will work on your computer, though.
<rbil> h1st0, windows users will have to login using that pair
<h1st0> rbil: I understand but it will still be an issue with fstab
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: I'll just find it out. My card is Geforce 2 MX400
<h1st0> rbil: no matter if I use a user/pass or not.
<n3rrd> Is there a particular log that I should be looking for in /var/log?  Xorg.0.log?
<eck> n3rrd: yes, that is the log for X
<eck> is it after you log in at gdm or before?
<rbil> h1st0: well I've done it in the past with fstab and never had a prob
<n3rrd> It's right after the loading screen with the progress bar (black with ubuntu logo) so before logging in.  It seems to just be an issue with X starting up
<arrenlex> kidbuntu: Then the nvidia driver would probably work for you too.
<mykkk> hey, i have an error when installing my ubuntu, it says it cannot mount the CD-ROM.
<rbil> h1st0, sometimes fstab won't automagically remount with  mount -a and an actual reboot is required
<n3rrd> I've tried going in through recovery mode and Ctrl + D instead of logging as root and it does the same.
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: even after just installing for Geforce 4?
<rbil> h1st0 when it comes to smbfs that is
<arrenlex> h1st0: lol, nothing is ever remounted with mount -a. You always have to umount -a or umount <whatever> first.
<eck> n3rrd: i would open up the X log file iwth less and then searching through the file for the strings EE and WW (which are errors and warnings)
<eck> you can search in less with /
<eck> or in a graphical editor if you can log in....
<n3rrd> eck:  pardon my ignorance, but "with less"?
<h1st0> rbil: hold on I think I figured it out.
<eck> n3rrd: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arrenlex> *cries* could someone PLEASE paste me the output of  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse"
<rbil> arrenlex: of course! only when adding a new line to fstab will mount -a by itself work
<NewbieUser00001> arronlex    yay it work
<NewbieUser00001> *works
<arrenlex> NewbieUser00001: What works, sorry?
<NewbieUser00001>   (this is Cybercod on 2nd PC)
<mykkk> I have an error which says: Your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted. any ideas on how to get past this?
<arrenlex> NewbieUser00001: What did I help you with? xD
<L0cKd0WN> uummmm , i have neither an ATI or Nvidia vid card, but rather an integrated Intel card, when I 'dpkg-reconfigure' what do I select?
<NewbieUser00001> aliases
<eck> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8048/
<L0cKd0WN> vga lags really bad
<L0cKd0WN> :\
<R3MiX> im having some issues with a network setup of a lexmark Z816... anybody got ideas?
<eck> nothing interesting
<arrenlex> NewbieUser00001: Oh, right. yw
<arrenlex> eck: Thank you!!! <3
<rbil> L0cKd0WN: i8xxx?
<NewbieUser00001> arrenlex: i set a permanent alias (alias onlinehelp="irssi") and then set up a script on that so that it comes directly to this forum
<alex_mayorga> hi, is there an easy way to recover basic networking when things go terribly wrong?
<eck> alex_mayorga: ifconfig, route and the /etc files
<Dr_willis> alex_mayorga,  teriabbly?
<nyef> Does anyone know how to persuade the scroll wheel on a wacom tablet mouse not to work -backwards-?
<eck> maybe netstat
<Dr_willis> what happened? the pc explode?
<eck> nyef: use your mouse upside down :-)
<mykkk> hi, sorry can anyone help me please?
<NewbieUser00001> arrenlex: so basicaclly, if x fails, for whoever buys this machine I'm working on, they can just type in "onlinehelp" and be in here
<Dr_willis> nyef,  heh - i seem to recall that ages and ages ago.. I think there was some xmodemap line that could rearange them, or a xorg.conf tweak.
<SCOTT____> !ask | mykkk
<ubotu> mykkk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alex_mayorga> Dr_willis, not yet, actually is fine, but I'm pulling my hair
<mykkk> I have ubotu
<mykkk> twice
<n3rrd> eck:  A bunch of WW lines regarding fonts not being found near the top, a bunch of WW lines about AIGLX: 3d Driver claims to not support visual 0x22.. etc. further down.  Two EEs about synaptic touch pad not being found (it's a ThinkPad but with a trackpoint, not touchpad)
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eck> n3rrd: i don't think any of those are problematic
<n3rrd> Me neither...
<mykkk> 04:44:22:      mykkk: I have an error which says: Your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted. any ideas on how to get past this?
<n3rrd> And some Wacom nonsense which makes sense as there is no tablet connected.
<mykkk> that's my question
<Dr_willis> mykkk,  verify your cd is burnt right, check the .iso.. perhaps redownload/reburn it
<L0cKd0WN> rbil: ok i selected i810, there were also a few other i*** to choose from but i did the highest number, rebooting the box now
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: i have geforce 2 MX 400 4X
<gabz> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<eck> n3rrd: if you're feeling crazy, you can rename the xorg.conf file (e.g. mv it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup) and try starting X without one
<rbil> L0cKd0WN: don't need to reboot, just /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eck> that is actually what I did when X wasn't working
<nyef> n3rrd: FWIW, AFAICT, the wacom nonsense in the default xorg.conf is to make tablet pcs work, and only that. It doesn't work worth a damn for a Graphire2, for example.
<eck> the X auto configure thing is better than whatever the ubuntu devs thought should be in there
<n3rrd> Good to know, nyef.
<mykkk> redownload? you gotta be kidding :( this is a redownload again. i burnt it at 4x aswell :P
<rbil> L0cKd0WN: lspci    should tell u the card u have
<helvette> When I install the latest ndivia drivers, they crash me when i restart X, but when i reboot - I see that they also create a 386 kernel image which actually runs itt - but then everything else wont work because they cant find the kernel source.. any suggestions how to get it all working?
<n3rrd> eck, what's the worst I can come across by renaming?  I really have nothing to lose, lol.
<L0cKd0WN> rbil: worked! lag is gone!!!!! :) :) :)
<pontus99> how do I mount a fat32 harddrive in edgy ubuntu? (it's a slave drive)
* L0cKd0WN cheers
<nyef> (And the default configuration is actively hostile to having a working tablet. I ended up tearing out all of the input sections and redoing them based on my configuration for my last debian system.)
<eck> n3rrd: well in the unlikely event that X couldn't autoconfigure itself you'd have to rename it in a console (not a big deal, but potentially scary if you haven't done it before)
<Dr_willis> mykkk,  verify the md5 sums  to prove the download is good.. if good.. try burning at 1x speed.. (dont ask me why that helps) -
<n3rrd> Meh, I'll go for it.
<cables> !fat | pontus99
<ubotu> pontus99: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kitche> pontus99: mount -t vfat /dev/xxx /mount/point it should automount also
<n3rrd> No reason not to.
<mykkk> the md5 sums?
<pontus99> thx guys
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: more probs?
<eck> n3rrd: if something goes wrong, you can switch to a VT with ctrl+alt+f1, back to X with ctrl+alt+f7, and you can restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<mykkk> yea the alternate download wouldn't mount the bloody cd-rom lol
<alex_mayorga> eck, can you elaborate a bit please, total n00b here
<Dr_willis> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<L0cKd0WN> rbil: thanks for all the help with the setup
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: thats odd.
<alex_mayorga> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rbil> L0cKd0WN: sure, have fun
<alex_mayorga> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> alex_mayorga, what were you doing when things went terribly wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: were you getting errors or anything?
<Marupa> Is there an ubuntu h264 howto anywhere?
<IndyGunFreak> h264?
<mykkk> nope just that it couldn't mount
<alex_mayorga> cables, I tried to use network-manager, supposed to work better I read
<eck> alex_mayorga: you can change all of the interface settings with ifconfig, and all the DNS stuff with route
<Marupa> IndyGunFreak, Yes.  A video codec.
<eck> the syntax is kind of weird, but its documented in the man page
<noodles12> anyone have trouble installing ubuntu on a machine w/ vista on it?
<IndyGunFreak> Marupa: oh, never heard of it...
<cables> alex_mayorga, so what went terribly wrong? You installed network-manager and it's not working?
<cables> noodles12, that shouldn't have anything to do with it.
<eck> if you have dhcp you can also use dhclient
<SCOTT____> noodles12, one partition should not affect a different partition
<eck> so the manual way to start up an interface with dhcp would be something like: dhclient eth0
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: are you sure the disk was good, and that it was burned properly?  Doesn't make sense that it just woudn't mount
<noodles12> cables: oh i c. i was curious if vista's bootloader would "take over" or if grub would still have control when you booted up
<alex_mayorga> cables, no it's not and now whenever I try to ping it says "connect: Network unavailable" or something like that
<cables> noodles12, load ubuntu after vista and you should be fine. Installing vista will wipe it out.
<n3rrd> eck:  okay, renamed and restarted.  the last few reboots have had X start without issues... but right now I've got the login screen and it's about 3x bigger than my monitor allows.
<SCOTT____> if you install vista after Ubuntu, then yes, it will take over the MBR
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: curiosity, are you burning to CDR/DVDR or CDRW/DVDRW
<cables> alex_mayorga, do alt-f2 and do "gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and pastebin the results.
<cables> !paste | alex_mayorga
<ubotu> alex_mayorga: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mykkk> IndyGunFreak it says that the md5sum is good
<mykkk> i am burning to CDR
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<eck> n3rrd: ok, I think what you want to do is run X -configure, copy the file that it makes for you to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then edit the resolutions it has
<alex_mayorga> cables, problem is I'm on my XP partition right now
<n3rrd> Alright, I'll give it a shot.
<eck> i haven't done this before, but in theory it should work
<h1st0> rbil: figured it out I just had to set fmask=666,dmask=777 in fstab for a samba share smbmount won't use umask
<n3rrd> Yeah, haha.
<helvette> When I install the latest ndivia drivers, they crash me when i restart X, but when i reboot - I see that they also create a 386 kernel image which actually runs itt - but then everything else wont work because they cant find the kernel source.. any suggestions how to get it all working?
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to read my ubuntu partition from there?
<cables> alex_mayorga, go to fs-driver.org and download the Ext2 driver. That will work with your Ubuntu partition.
<mykkk> i'll burn again but i am certainly not staying up any longer, been at this since midnight, 5 hours ago :P
<alex_mayorga> cables, OK, thanks
* alex_mayorga downloading
<alexie> If I have a sata source code driver sata_nv.c how do I commpile it into my kernel? Is there a guide somewhere? All I can find is how to compile a .bz2 or other package not a .c?
<Taime1> how do you edit the panel settings?
<cables> alex_mayorga, the only problem is, if Windows crashes, there might be some corruption. But fsck at bootup should automatically fix it the next time you go to Ubuntu. BTW you'll have to reboot your computer after the driver install
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: lol, i understand
<KaoticEvil> anyone running a GeForce FX5200?
<cables> Taime1, gnome panel? What settings?
<mykkk> i have lectures in 4 hours :(
<IndyGunFreak> i just don't understand why its not woring.
<Taime1> i want to tell my panel to group similartasks
<eck> alexie: are you wanting to patch the kernel? i don't understand your question
<james296> hi, I found out the reason why my fonts look crappy right now, I did something from ubuntuguide.org
<cables> KaoticEvil, I'm running a GeForce Go5200, don't know if they have anything to do with each other...
<alexie> yeah I believe I do want to patch the kernel
<shadowjack> ive got a weird problem. i have the nvidia drivers install. they were working perfectly yesterday and for a few minutes today. then suddenly, its like i have no 3d acceleration. i have an nvidia 7600gt. and it works fine in windows
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: are you on Dial up?
<james296> I want to know how to reset my font settings the way they were...
<mykkk> rofl nope mate
<james296> this is what it says on the site...
<alex_mayorga> cables, can you give me a procedure I can try on the reboot and see if I get lucky?
<cables> Taime1, right click on the taskbar all the way to the left of it and click properties or whatever it is.
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: lol, just checking
<james296> Tip: if Microsoft core fonts are too small you can improve the look by importing configuration file:
<mykkk> i am capped due to excessive bandwidth usuage though :)
<Taime1> thanx
<Taime1> i feel dumb
<alexie> the readme only says to compile it into the kernel but not anything about how to do it
<james296> wget http://www.osresources.com/files/centos-windows-fonts/fontconfig.tbz
<eck> alexie: you need to download the kernel source and compile the whole kernel. I believeyou can do apt-get source linux-image-generic
<n3rrd> Hah... tried getting it to run X with the X -configure .conf file and it hung again.  Strange...
<james296> sudo tar xvjpf fontconfig.tbz -C /etc/fonts/
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: wow, i dont' think thats ever happened to me
<Taime1> im used to looking for things in the menus
<eck> alexie: although it isn't something that i would recommend if you don't know what you're doing...
<james296> how do I reset the fonts how they looked before?
<cables> alex_mayorga, you need to make a backup of your interfaces file (sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak) then remove everything but the "lo" bits. Those are IMPORTANT! Then try rebooting again, and starting nm-applet to see if networkmanager works.
<eck> n3rrd: and nothing in the log file?
<n3rrd> I have to restart to check that out, one second.
<cables> alex_mayorga, i mean remove everything but the "lo" bits from /etc/network/interfaces
<james296> well??
<eck> alexie: i am sure the nvidia sata drivers are already in the kernel
<shadowjack> maybe i should ask this in another chat room
<alex_mayorga> cables, do I need to have the n-m
<L0cKd0WN> is there a gui available to view current RAM and chip speed that ubuntu detects?
<IndyGunFreak> !well
<mykkk> anyways, thanks IndyGunFreak, udm and Dr_willis for your help :) i think i'll hit the sack now. I am burning off a new copy at 1x speed :P so i'll probably tackle it in the morning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexie> eck: would the raid drivers be there also?
<IndyGunFreak> mykkk: good luck.
<cables> alex_mayorga, if you don't want to use it, uninstall it. It should go back to normal.
<Marupa> Alternateively....is there a way to tell what ifo/vob file is the movie file?
<mykkk> thanks
<alex_mayorga> cables, I've apt-get removed those thought it was the problem
<eck> alexie: everything should be compiled as a module, the initrd lets you load the modules without compiling them in to the kernel
<alexie> I set up the raid already in the bios and all but in ubuntu it shows up as 3 x 400 gig drives instead of 1x745
<cables> alex_mayorga, hmm... have you gone to the regular networking setup after you removed that?
<rpc> does anyone know if RTL 8169 nic needs a special support enabled in kernel?
<KaoticEvil> cables, have you installed binry driver from nvidia?
<helvette> When I install the latest ndivia drivers, they crash me when i restart X, but when i reboot - I see that they also create a 386 kernel image which actually runs itt - but then everything else wont work because they cant find the kernel source.. any suggestions how to get it all working?
<cables> KaoticEvil, yep. Need help?
<alex_mayorga> cables, so in summary, I remove everything but the loopback and reboot?
<KaoticEvil> did you download it from the repos, or from nvidia?
<alexie> eck: ok so if I wanted to get it as a module how would I do that? can I create a module out of this .c file?
<cables> alex_mayorga, no. That would be if you were using NetworkManager
<cables> KaoticEvil, repos. Always trust the repos.
<KaoticEvil> i tried the one in the repos, and i still have no direct rendering :(
<eck> alexie: if you are doing software raid you need to use mdadm, if you are doing hardware raid it should be totally transparent to the OS
<KaoticEvil> so yeah, any help you could offer in the subject would be MUCH appreciated
<KaoticEvil> im sure i did it wrong
<cables> !who | KaoticEvil
<ubotu> KaoticEvil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n3rrd> eck: (WW) No core pointer registered.   Is that worth paying attention too?  Also got a bunch of jazz about not being able to detect a mouse.
<alex_mayorga> cables, I've tried tho reconfigure on system->network, no luck
<KaoticEvil> cables, true enuf
<pontus99> does anyone know how to setup samba so I can share stuff on a MS network without authentication? (read only)
<n3rrd> (WW) No core pointer registered.  Fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices.
<cables> KaoticEvil, run grep Driver.*"nv" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alexie> eck: hmm... so this whole bit with it showing up as multiple drives points to more of a bios problem than not having drivers for it in linux?
<eck> n3rrd: i think it is not finding your mouse and panicking
<Dr_willis> pontus99,  may want to read some in that 'using samba book' its in the packages, free online also.
<arrenlex> ~xdriver | cables, KaoticEvil
<eck> err
<irida> cables, KaoticEvil: Check what video driver you are currently using:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse|wacom|synaptics"
<eck> maybe not
<eck> i don't think WW will stop the X server
<packetm1> anyone have a problem with gaim not always playing sounds. I turned off the setting that makes it only play sounds when in focus but It still does not always play
<Dr_willis> ww=warnings
<pontus99> Dr_willis: thx I will
<arrenlex> eck: Fatal server error sure will
<KaoticEvil> cables, im using driver 'nv'
<cables> irida, I wanted to see if it was nv or nvidia...
<irida> Sorry, I don't understand "irida, I wanted to see if it was nv or nvidia..."
<Dr_willis> pontus99,  its a great book.. teaches ya a lot of whats going on.
<cables> KaoticEvil, there's your problem.
<arrenlex> ~irida | cables
<irida> cables: Hi there! I am arrenlex's bot; I am written in Java. Please tell me to "quit malfunctioning" if I go crazy.
<nyef> eck: No core pointer will definately cause the server to not start.
<alexie> eck: since it sees the drives I thought it must be a problem with the driver
<cables> arrenlex, new bot in town?
<arrenlex> ~arrenlex
<irida> arrenlex is my daddy. <3
<arrenlex> ^__^
<pontus99> Dr_willis: yeah I sure will ready it. thx. uhm is it hard? (i'm pretty new to this stuff)
<eck> alexie: look at the documentation for mdadm
<KaoticEvil> cables, the last time i tried this from the repos, and changed the driver to "nvidia" i had to completely reconfigure X, because it wouldnt start
<nyef> irida: So, do you do anything useful like double as an eliza-bot?
<irida> Sorry, I don't understand "So, do you do anything useful like double as an eliza-bot?"
<alexie> eck : ok
<Dr_willis> pontus99,  not really. its just a very large topic.. worth learning
<nyef> Guess not.
<h1st0> rbil: like I said fstab problem.  When mounting samba shares in fstab it doesn't understand umask so you have to specify fmask and dmask.
<eck> yes, a fatal error is bad
<arrenlex> irida: quiet
<irida> /me shuts up
<helvette> is 2.6.17-11-generic a bad kernel to be using?
<n3rrd> nyef:  any suggestions?
<pontus99> Dr_willis: will do sir. thx
<cables> KaoticEvil, well you're not going to get anywhere with driver nv. nvidia is the accelerated graphics driver.
<KaoticEvil> cables, ok... thats what i figured... *sigh*
<kidbuntu> !what command do you use to know the image of linux that i'm using?
<Dr_willis> pontus99,  i had my basic lan going by chapter 3 :)
<cables> KaoticEvil, i have no idea why that would happen, did you make sure it was installed right?
<cables> kidbuntu, uname -r
<alex_mayorga> cables, do you know any dummy friendly document that could help me trough
<cables> alex_mayorga, sorry...
<KaoticEvil> cables, i followed the HOWTO on the wiki... altho im sure i did something wrong, i usually do
<nyef> n3rrd: Can you/have you dumped the output from starting the X server and the config file to the paste service, whatever one is normal for this channel?
<pontus99> Dr_willis: cool cool. I'm used to having an intralan going in my household so I'm trying to get it back.
<eck> nyef: i think this is with no xorg.conf
<helvette> When I install the latest ndivia drivers, they crash me when i restart X, but when i reboot - I see that they also create a 386 kernel image which actually runs itt - but then everything else wont work because they cant find the kernel source.. any suggestions how to get it all working?
<n3rrd> This was with the new .conf, eck.
<pontus99> Dr_willis: basically have a server running for the rest of the family. ever since I installed linux I've been struggling to get everything back the way it was
<eck> oh, sorry
<cables> KaoticEvil, I can't walk you through, I've got to go soon... but I can summarize it: Enable multiverse, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx, sudo nvidia-xconfig, restart x to see if it works, if it hasn't enabled the drivers edit xorg.conf to change driver to nvidia, restart x, if it doesn't work, restore xorg.conf from a backup.
<n3rrd> After making the new .conf, I ran X -config Xorg.conf.new
<KaoticEvil> cables, ok, thanks.. ill give it a shot
<redwyrm> will it hurt anything if I delete all files in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<arrenlex> redwyrm: "apt-get clean" will do that for you the right way
<KaoticEvil> cables, does that same process apply to Edgy? im on breezy right now
<alex_mayorga> cables, wish me luck
<cables> KaoticEvil, that process doesn't work on breezy. Sorry...
<cables> KaoticEvil, read the wiki for breezy, I'm not familiar with how to do it there.
<cables> alex_mayorga, good luck :)
<KaoticEvil> cables, ah, ok... well, i can re-install to Edgy... thats not a problem... but that procesure *does* work for Edgy then?
<redwyrm> arrenlex, thanks
<alex_mayorga> cables, thanks
<cables> arrenlex, I've always just done "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb". Is that bad?
<n3rrd> eck:  this time, instead of hanging, it jumped back to the terminal and said...
<cables> KaoticEvil, it should... but you shouldn't have to reinstall the whole OS. I mean, Edgy is a good upgrade, but if you don't really need it...
<arrenlex> cables: it won't hurt anything, but I don't know if apt-get clean does anything special or not.
<mykkk> IndyGunFreak? are you around?
<KaoticEvil> cables, and does it matter if im using ubuntu or kubuntu? (i presume not, since they are basically the same, with the exception of the window manager)
<n3rrd> error opening scurity policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy; (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Canot open device /dev/mouse No Such File or Directory; (EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device; (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"; No Core pointer, Fatal server error: failed to initilize core devices
<eck> replace /dev/mouse with /dev/input/mice
<eck> that is more likely to be correct
<cables> KaoticEvil, not just the window manager... the whole desktop environment. But it should be the same, if you're doing it all from the terminal.
<KaoticEvil> cables, it would take me less time to install to edgy than to download all the upgrades
<nyef> Yeah, /dev/input/mice is the default (broken-for-tablet-users) device.
<eck> I don't know what this security policy nonsense is
<cables> KaoticEvil, ok, go ahead.
<shido> does anybody know where could i get the Murrine engine if this address http://malteo.homelinux.net/ is no longer working?
<shadowjack> i got my tablet working
<KaoticEvil> cables, ok, thanks for the help :D tis much appreciated
<n3rrd> okay
<cables> KaoticEvil, no problem
<nyef> shadowjack: With a /dev/input/mice device, pressure sensetivity, and a mouse that works in relative mode?
<james296> can somebody help me?
<shadowjack> yes
<arrenlex> !ask | james296
<ubotu> james296: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<james296> reason I asked is because last time I asked no one responded
<arrenlex> james296: That means no one knows the answer. If that happens, ask again later or try the forums. What was your question?
<james296> I need to know how to fix the smoothness in the system fonts, I'll tell you what happened, its only 2 lines of script
<n3rrd> nyef, you say /dev/input/mice is broken for tablet users, would it work fine for a trackpoint or...?
<shadowjack> nyef: i messaged you. if you're interested in knowing more, please chat with me there
<eck> n3rrd: if the security policy thing comes up again, see if you can symlink the one in /etc/X11/xserver
<nyef> n3rrd: Should, yeah. /dev/input/mice is input from -all- of the mice in the system, including hotplugged ones.
<james296> Tip: if Microsoft core fonts are too small you can improve the look by importing configuration file:
<lemonsCC> where are FF plugins kept?  what dir?
<james296> wget http://www.osresources.com/files/centos-windows-fonts/fontconfig.tbz
<nyef> shadowjack: I don't see your message. Are you identified with nickserv?
<james296> sudo tar xvjpf fontconfig.tbz -C /etc/fonts/
<shadowjack> nyef: no actually :P
<james296> thats all I did
<KaoticEvil> is it possible to make a shell script to install my ndiswrapper drivers?
<james296> then it made the fonts, not so smooth lol
<shadowjack> nyef: i can never remember my passwords for irc
<eck> james296: you probably borked /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<james296> probably, so, how do I fix it?
<nyef> shadowjack: Ah. I just tell my IRC client about them and let it remember.
<lemonsCC> where are FF plugins kept?  what dir?
<n3rrd> eck: again, pardon the ignorance.  what is symlink?
<oni-dracula> n3rrd, a shortcut
<eck> james296: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8055/
<lemonsCC> i'll rephrase....how can i remove totem plugins for firefox
<n3rrd> because I got "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy" again.
<shadowjack> anyway, i did get both my usb mouse and wacom graphire2 working perfectly. it took a bit of fussing (it usually does) but it works now. the help in the WIKI is inaccurate
<james296> what exactly do you want me to do with that?
<nyef> shadowjack: Actually, the only problem I have with my graphire2 right now is that the scroll wheel is inverted.
<eck> n3rrd: i think you want to create that directory and then symlink it, like this
<james296> copy and paste that?
<eck> mkdir /usr/lib/xserver
<james296> in fonts.conf?
<shadowjack> nyef: ooooh, i had that back in mandrake. that drove me nuts
<eck> ln -s /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<eck> james296: that is the one that is on my computer (and i have not changed it)
<bimberi> shadowjack: please feel free to edit the wiki
<james296> ok
<eck> so i would try that if it is different from yours
<james296> so you want me to copy and paste that I assume?
<eck> james296: yes
<james296> ok
<eck> back up your old one just in case
<james296> thnx man
<james296> I appreciate it
<eck> n3rrd: that will create a symbolic link (shortcut) from the first file to the second one
<shadowjack> bimberi: i never thought of that LOL
<shadowjack> bimberi: you're right, i should :)
<lemonsCC> how can i change the scrollwheel rate?
<n3rrd> Okay.
<eck> it is probably a bug that the ubuntu Xorg uses that file path...
<eck> if you are feeling ambitious you can file it in launchpad later
<kenthomson> HELP; i have put in a VCD, now i can't eject it, nor from the terminal or from the drive-button itself, i keep getting device is busy can't unmount, please let me know how do i remove this 'stuck' cd?
<bimberi> shadowjack: s/should/will/ ;)
<kenthomson> eck, what exactly is launchpad, and who hosts/runs/developed it?
<shadowjack> bimberi: i added it to my todo list :)
<eck> kenthomson: it is the bug tracking system (and more) that ubuntu uses
<n3rrd> There is no xserver folder in /etc/X11... :|
<eck> and it is developed and run by canonical (i.e. ubuntu)
<lemonsCC> Does anyone know how to change the gamma in the FF mplayer plugin?
<timfrost> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<lemonsCC> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nyef> kenthomson: If there's a CD icon for it on the desktop, have you tried a right-click to bring up the menu and select "Eject"?
<bimberi> shadowjack: cool
<kenthomson> nyef, yes it doesn't work
<nyef> Hrm... bounties?
<kenthomson> ?
<nyef> kenthomson: And there are no applications open that are trying to read the disk?
<kenthomson> timfrost, thank you
<kenthomson> nyef, not graphically
<shadowjack> ive got a weird problem. i have the nvidia drivers installed in ubuntu edgy. they were working perfectly yesterday and for a few minutes today. then suddenly, its like i have no 3d acceleration. i have an nvidia 7600gt. and it works fine in windows
<kenthomson> nyef, i re-started it, now it looks ok
<eck> n3rrd: weird, I have it on mine
<eck> n3rrd: try: locate SecurityPolicy
<n3rrd> hohum... lol.
<n3rrd> Alright.
<shadowjack> nothing is changed in the xorg.conf file
<eck> i am thinking that making a new xorg.conf was not the easiest way to tackle this issue :-
<n3rrd> haha, eh.
<n3rrd> i'm learning stuff in the process.
<kenthomson> I am trying to play a working VCD in ubuntu this is what i get (errors); vlc (i/o error), mplayer (seek failed)
<n3rrd> ln, for example.
<krash123123> can anybody help me to install beryl on Xubuntu with an ASUS Nvidia Gforce Xtreme N6600 PCI-E 256 mb ddr video card..??
<shadowjack> the beryl wiki is really good
<kenthomson> HELP; I am trying to play a working VCD in ubuntu this is what i get (errors); vlc (i/o error), mplayer (seek failed), gxine (stream not recognised), totem (it sits like a fool doing nothing)
<nyef> Is launchpad really slow, or is it just my connection being overloaded?
<shadowjack> it has very details and easy to follow instructions for just about all the major distros
<n3rrd> eck, there are two /SecurityPolicys...
<eck> nyef: it is slow
<eck> n3rrd: pick one at random and try using it to symlink :-
<krash123123> shadowjack, but in xubuntu is a little bit harder , everybody has problems -.-
<n3rrd> ./usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-core/SecurityPolicy   and   /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<eck> damn, my ) key is sort of broken
<eck> uh
<n3rrd> lol, one of them I created.
<eck> the second one is the fle that X couldn't read?
<eck> oh
<shadowjack> krash123123: ah sorry, thats all ive got. i tried :)
<n3rrd> So link to the only other one and retry?
<matju> i'm installing ubuntu from a dapper CD. when it comes to "Prepare mount points", i set /dev/hda1 to / and press "Forward" but it tells me "No root file system". How do i solve this problem?
<eck> n3rrd: if you do ls -l /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy it should show an arrow pointing to the thing you symlinked it to
<snowman3388> hey I've got a problem, Ubuntu logs me out when I leave my computer for about 15 minutes.... I don't think it's the screensaver because I see that come on and if I move the mouse it comes back and it's fine
<eck> and it will be red or something if it is broken
<eck> if it looks ok, you should try restarting X
<kenthomson> <<<>>>No one wants to help me with a VCD that refuses to play?
<n3rrd> it was red originally.
<n3rrd> it's now a greeny blue.
<snowman3388> you're greeny blue
<n3rrd> cyan, I suppose.
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> ok now I'm pushing it
<lemonsCC> where are FF plugins kept?  what dir?
<n3rrd> push harder.
<lemonsCC> where are FF plugins kept?  what dir?
<kalorin> gripping a cd and installing photoshop from the other cd drive onto an XP vmware slice
<kalorin> both cd's are on the same IDE chain
<kalorin> I love you linux
<nyef> n3rrd: Red indicates a "broken" link. The cyan indicates a link that points to a file that exists, for some sense of "file" and "exists".
<lemonsCC> omg totem keeps blocking the mplayer plugin from working
<{NmE}> Hello out there?
<shadowjack> lemonsCC: i believe it's usr/share/lib/firefox/plugins or something like that
<n3rrd> eck: That got rid of the security problem
<eck> n3rrd: so it works now?
<{NmE}> Has anyone had any luck with broadcom wifi cards?
<cafuego_> yup
<n3rrd> i'll boot in a second and try it... running it from the diagnostic mode as root with x -config /root/xorg.conf.new is just causing it to stop once you see a mouse pointer and not letting you log into the wm.
<cafuego_> someone somewhere has had luck with a broadcom card
<shadowjack> lemonCC: oops i got it wrong, its /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: thanks
<{NmE}> Yeah.,.. to bad that someone is not me.. >.<
<kenthomson> !botsnack | grep ubotu
<ubotu> grep ubotu: Yum!
<nyef> Yeah, I've had a broadcom working (the built-in one on a compaq r3460us, if memory serves).
<shadowjack> lemonsCC: glad to help :)
<kalorin> whooop! 300meg into swap
<cafuego_> my 4306 cards both work fine
<kalorin> need more ram
<kenthomson> !botsnack | ubotu
<kalorin> still the system is pretty responsive
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: i have no libs in my /user folder
<{NmE}> Oh well... Ill check back here in a few days when I have some time to tinker..
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: /usr*
<cafuego_> kalorin: probably unused pages, is it using ram as cache still?
<nyef> Your best bet with a broadcom is actually to use ndiswrapper. Failing that, you'll need the fwcutter and a windows driver of a suitable vintage.
<kalorin> Cpu(s): 72.5%us, 22.5%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  1.3%wa,  3.7%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<kalorin> Mem:   1035672k total,  1021532k used,    14140k free,     2124k buffers
<kalorin> Swap:  1044216k total,   347176k used,   697040k free,   691840k cached
<detectiveinspekt> Hello when I run tcp dump with azureus running 400 packets are dropped by the kernel
<kalorin> says about 700meg is cached
<nyef> detectiveinspekt: "Don't do that then"?
<shadowjack> lemonCC: that's where it is on edgy for me. did you install it from the official repositories?
<kalorin> ah yes, bittorrent
<kalorin> that's another good thing to set up
<detectiveinspekt> do what?
* kalorin ponders
<bimberi> matju: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1700787&postcount=29
<kalorin> do they make ted for linux....
<cafuego_> kalorin: No, 14Mb free ram, 2Mb as buffer
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: totem yes, mplayer no
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:/opt/ymessenger$ free -tm
<kalorin>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kalorin> Mem:          1011        996         14          0          1        676
<kalorin> -/+ buffers/cache:        318        692
<kalorin> Swap:         1019        338        680
<kalorin> Total:        2031       1335        695
<warlocky> does anyone know how to raid 3harddrives into one?
<nyef> detectiveinspekt: Run tcp dump with azureus?
<inthepit> hello all
<kalorin> 676 cached
<detectiveinspekt> azureus running also
<inthepit> quick question if i may regarding the panel
<eck> n3rrd: kalorin so you are only using 318
<eck> oops
<eck> you get the idea
<shadowjack> lemonCC: i meant firefox
<detectiveinspekt> my problem is that after a few minutes azureus slows down to less that 1kB/s
<kalorin> well I have 512M given tot he vmware slice that xp's using
<kalorin> I could likely back that down to 384 or so
<kalorin> so that's going to be a large part of it I'm sure
<cafuego_> kalorin: Yeh, mine runs fine in 384Mb
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: i did a dist upgrade from dapper so i assume it is all the default locations
<n3rrd> now how do I adjust it to allow the wm to run in 1024x768?  It used to be an option (and the default setting) but now I'm only given 800x600 or 640x480
<kalorin> if wine would just do photoshop
<kalorin> boy would I be happy
<zeroflox> anyone here know howto help with ati drivers please?
<zeroflox> im having a big fight
<kalorin> logged the bug tonight for them
<kalorin> zero?
<kalorin> what'cha need?
<zeroflox> kalorin, ive been trying since.. well yesterday morning.. and they are not working
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: found it.../usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/mozilla
<kalorin> more specific please?
<kalorin> can't install?
<kalorin> can't start x?
<shadowjack> lemonCC: ah, i never do upgrades. i only do clean installs. upgrades are too messy. it may have been moved. you're probably going to have to poke around
<nyef> kalorin: If wine doesn't do photoshop, crossover office should.
<kalorin> nyef: I'm into "free"
<zeroflox> i can start x
<zeroflox> but no 3d stuff
<kalorin> hrms.. I haven't even gotten to games yet zero
<kalorin> sorry
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: god bless the locate command =P
<zeroflox> well my xorg.conf is like this
<nyef> kalorin: So am I. Hence using the GIMP instead of Photoshop.
<zeroflox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8057/
<kalorin> I'm just setting up my desktop and stuff
<zeroflox> maybe anyone can see a mistake
<shadowjack> lemonCC: didnt i say /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<kalorin> nyef, I just keep hoping against hope that they'll do a linux version
<shadowjack> lemonCC: im sorry if i didnt
<kalorin> though I thought photoshop cs2 runs under wine
<kalorin> maybe not though
* kalorin will go check
<n3rrd> god damnit, haha.  it's still doing it... guh.
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: maybe..i was looking in /usr/share/lib and not seeing anything
<MistaED> geez ubuntu is buggy today, anyone else getting this bug where programs magically disappear when using them for a bit? first i thought it was just firefox, then gaim did it, then firefox, then maya :(
<tunganet> what is "eyecandy"?
<shadowjack> lemonCC: oh yeah, i said that first then corrected myself. sorry about that
<nyef> kalorin: Failing that, maybe you could try hacking on wine to improve the support for photoshop?
<kidbuntu> !rushing bender
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rushing bender - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !rushingbender
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rushingbender - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: no problem..thanks again
<kalorin> heh
<kalorin> I am _NOT_ a C coder
<kidbuntu> !Rushing Bender
<eck> one day in like twenty years X will work perfectly, i swear to god
<kalorin> sorry
<eck> it will be like X11R9 or something
<kalorin> I still don't understand why all software doesn't install to a directory with an etc, lib, and so on directory in that
<n3rrd> lol eck.
<kalorin> shared libraries are the devils tool
<SCOTT____> !gdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blaze> Hey allm
<blaze> s/allm/all
<shadowjack> kalorin: amen!
<rpc> do i need to adjust tcp window size for a gigabit networking?
<MistaED> eck: yeah i blame xorg, i think the windows drawn are crashing
<nyef> eck: I'm actually looking forward to hotplug input in xorg, which I hear is coming "soon".
<kalorin> uninstall under windows should be preformed with the "delete" function on a right click
<matju> bimberi: wow, thanks!
<kalorin> actually anywhere
<matju> bimberi: so, it's a bug in the installer?
<eck> apparently when randr 1.2 comes out everything will be automagical
<kalorin> package management would be unnecessary
<shadowjack> i wish my opengl 3d worked
<kalorin> life would be simple and easy for everyone
<eudy> canal en espaol cual es?
<Flannel> !es | eudy
<ubotu> eudy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nyef> kalorin: Heh. That doesn't even work on MacOS these days.
<ah> test
<kalorin> when 400gb drives are ~$100
<nyef> ah: Nope, not working.
<tunganet> Hey, can someone show me link that explain what "eye candy" is and the pros/cons of compiz/beryl?
<lemonsCC> how can i use nautilis as root
<phr0z3n> hm..... my security server seems to be down.
<kalorin> there's just no reason to have shared libraries when it causes all the dependency issues it does
<matju> ouch, "we're sorry, the installer crashed", while trying to install on a non-reformatted partition (dapper over breezy)
<kalorin> just everyone bring your own and use your own
<shadowjack> lemonCC: open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<MistaED> eck: the very thing i've been waiting for ever since i met xorg.conf for the first time :)
<ah> someone from indonesia??
<blaze> Hrmm, after about 10 minutes gdesklets crashes on me and I am unable to reload it without reloging in. How should I begin troubleshooting this?
<lemonsCC> shadowjack: ah ha i spelled it nautilIS
<Flannel> !id | ah
<ubotu> ah: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tunganet> what is gdesklets for?
<MistaED> eck: actually, XF86config-4 as i started on slackware 9
<shatrat> tunganet, eye candy is anything that has little purpose beyond looking good, and the pro is that beryl/compiz look great and have some nice window managing plugins, but the con is that it doesnt work well on some videocards and takes up a lot of resources
<shadowjack> lemonCC: :)
<Flannel> shadowjack, lemonsCC, gksudo nautilus
<bimberi> matju: yes, a very annoying one (personal experience)
<blaze> making my desktop look pretty
<Flannel> not sudo
<pavs> anyone installed ubuntu with OSx on a AMD64 platform from the osx86project?
<shadowjack> Flannel: why gksudo?
<tunganet> oh
<nyef> kalorin: Okay, leaving aside the issue of hard disk bandwidth, RAM limitations, and, FSB bandwidth, have you considered the effects of no shared libraries on L1 cache?
<tunganet> so i'd be better of not installing it if i am not experienced right?
<blaze> lol
<blaze> worth a shot
<Flannel> shadowjack: it sets up the environment for graphical programs (nautilus) more appropriately
<eck> tunganet: wait for feisty, compiz will be installed in feisty by default
<blaze> I am not experienced either and I got both of them running
<blaze> actually the guide on the forums is excelent
<tunganet> feisty is a...?
<shadowjack> Flannel: ah, i was wondering what the "gk" was for
<blaze> I followed it 100%
<eck> feisty is the next ubuntu release
<pavs> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<blaze> and things are working *well* for me.
<n3rrd> eck:  the wierdest thing about my problem with X is that it doesn't happen eveyrtime.  It'll go through a spree of refusing to start, then it'll start the next few times, then it won't, then it will...
<shadowjack> Flannel: thanks for the explaination :)
<tunganet> :o
<tunganet> does it take a long of work to upgrade from ubunto 6.10 to 7.04?
<sue-amaroker> Question - Is ACPI built into the linux kernel or is it a module?
<sue-amaroker> Also - Question - Is anyone here running a motherboard with the nforce 590 chipset?
<SCOTT____> anyone know how to install the D programming language?
<blaze> SCOTT____,  what is the D programing language for
<blaze> ?
<eck> n3rrd: so the one thing that you could still try would be to ssh in (or start up a couple virtual consoles) and tail -f both /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<tunganet> does it take a long of work to upgrade from ubunto 6.10 to 7.04?
<Flannel> tunganet: #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions (they'd be more able to tell you the sizes of stuff)
<eck> and see which one gets activity when it is slow
<vect0rx> welp i figured how to lock packages without synaptic
<tunganet> oh
<vect0rx> thx to eck hehe
<tunganet> ok!
<SCOTT____> http://www.digitalmars.com/d/
<shadowjack> blaze: i dont know what it was originally for but its used in games
<vect0rx> no more false alerts
<pavs> what was command to take snapshot?
<pavs> of desktop
<shadowjack> blaze: TorusTroopers for example
<blaze> Ahh okay thanks.
<chorse> SCOTT____: http://dgcc.sourceforge.net/ fetch and build.
<shadowjack> Torus Trooper kicks serious butt by the way :)
<phr0z3n> ah
<phr0z3n> unbuntu servers are down?
<n3rrd> I'll try that in a bit.  I'm going to try getting rid of all the extra input options that i'm not using from the old config file... those are the only issues I see now that the security thing is fixed.
<tunganet> can anyone suggest a way to make my ubuntu look better? (it currently looks like the default one)
<highvoltage> tunganet: you can get some themes from http://www.gnome-look.org
<n3rrd> eck:  one other question... say for fluxbox, if I want to run ifup eth0 at startup (or any other root required command) how do I do that?  sudo requires my password... is there another way to do it?  or another way to enable ethernet at boot?
<tunganet> thanks!
<greenman> Hello.  I'm following this guide:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 and when I restart the computer I'm not getting a wireless connection
<eck> n3rrd: if you want it to start up at boot time, /etc/rc.local. I think fluxbox has a fluxbox-specific way of doing its own startup programs (but I haven't used fluxbox in a while)
<greenman> My theory is that ndiswrapper isn't being loaded
<snowman3388> anyone know what program I can use to capture video from a webcam?
<greenman> I ran ndiswrapper -m
<The_Ranman> Fedora is better me thinks...
<greenman> but How do I tell if it's being loaded?
<n3rrd> you can toss things into the .startup file and it'll run
<eck> well i guess the fluxbox thing wouldn't work if you needed to be root
<eck> you could hack something together with ssh keys but it would be ugly
<n3rrd> meh, i'll try it.
<highvoltage> I'm having trouble rsyncing to the latest daily build, I think I might have the wrong rsync address
<eck> maybe better to make the program suid root
<highvoltage> the one I'm using at the moment is:
<highvoltage> /home/jonathan/Documents/notes/rsync
<highvoltage> whoops
<highvoltage> I mean,
<highvoltage>  rsync -a --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/20070228.1/feisty-desktop-i386.iso feisty-desktop-i386.iso feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<SCOTT____> # Change to the <srcdir>/gcc directory. /// Where is that directory?
<eck> n3rrd: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap5sec52.html
<blkdimnd> I acidently deleted my inital user account in ubuntu.  what permistions do I need to give a new user profile to have the same access as my initial user profie?
<greenman> Hello.  I'm following this guide:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 and when I restart the computer I'm not getting a wireless connection
<greenman> My theory is that ndiswrapper isn't being loaded
<nyef> greenman: A quick "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper -" should tell you if the module is loaded.
<greenman> I ran ndiswrapper -m
<greenman> but How do I tell if it's being loaded?
<mat__> hello all
<james296> does anyone here know where I can find the original fonts.conf file?
<james296> I need to get it
<Jordan_U> ubm: I'm back ( GRUB issues )
<pavs> of desktop
<pavs> what was command to take snapshot?
<james296> because I want the original fonts that came w/ Edgy
<eck> there also be a group you can add your user to to access that command
<nyef> greenman: And the same for bcm43xx instead of ndiswrapper should indicate that bcm43xx -isn't- being loaded.
<greenman> nyef: hmm...  I get nothing for that command.
<elyon225> Is it possible to tag MP3 files with multiple artists in Amarok?
<IndyGunFreak> whats the best CD to MP3 ripper?  preferrably just ready to go..,
<IndyGunFreak> Sound Juicer keeps crashing for some reason
<greenman> nyef: I get nothing for both.
<eck> you can add a bit with +, e.g. chmod +s foo
<nyef> greenman: Did you try the "echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules" bit?
<cafuego_> Hmm, that's not good.
<blkdimnd> I acidently deleted my inital user account in ubuntu.  what permistions do I need to give a new user profile to have the same access as my initial user profie?
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Jordan_U> Whenever I boot I get the text "GRUB" on the screen but it freezes at that point, re-installing GRUB has not fixed it.
<greenman> nyef: I get permission denied.  even using sudo
<nyef> That's... Oh.
<SilentDis> Jordan_U, I've never seen an issue like that.  the only thing I could even recommend would be to take a look at the links from !grub.  sorry :(
<nyef> How about a quick "sudo su -", then the echo, then "exit"?
<blkdimnd> I acidently deleted my inital user account in ubuntu.  what permistions do I need to give a new user profile to have the same access as my initial user profie?
<greenman> also when I tried to do the line above it the modprobe ndiswrapper, i got an error message:  Error inserting ndiswrapper (path):  Operation not permitted.
<SilentDis> nyef, the proper way to hit a root prompt with sudo is sudo -i :)
<greenman> I also did that as su
<greenman> er sudo
<nyef> SilentDis: Thank you. Learn something new every day.
<greenman> nyef, okay that worked.
<SilentDis> nyef, no troubles.  took me a bit of sudo su-ing myself before I figured there had to be a better way and hit the man page :)
<greenman> so I should restart then?
<The_Ranman> whats a fun channel on freenet?
<SilentDis> The_Ranman, #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?  :)
<nyef> greenman: You could give that a try if you want...
<entity411>  just got done with a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06LTS, now firefox won't start and I'm lost as to what to do. Anytime I try to start FF I get "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser" any suggestions?
<elyon225> blkdimnd: The easiest way I can think of is when you're adding a new user, go to "User Priviledges" and mark everything.
<greenman> nyef, you say that like you know it won't work....  :)
<anethema> hey is feisty fawn herd any kind of stable yet? feel like installing ubuntu again but wanna just install fawn and update as it gets done..
<The_Ranman> ty
<nyef> greenman: Well... I know nothing of the sort.
<n3rrd> nyef: for the record, I chopped out all the extra input info from the xorg.conf (keeping a backup, of course) and it seems to be working... it'll take a few boots to figure out if it's going to spaz out but I believe all the warnings and errors are gone from the log (about to check)
<greenman> ah
<Jordan_U> blkdimnd: You may simply be able to add a new "Desktop user" or "Admin user" from the Gnome GUI, sorry I can't help but I have changed my users
<SilentDis> anethema, all the bloggers have been saying herd4 is decent.  herd5 is due out real soon (or is already out), and the feature freeze just happened.
<blkdimnd> elyon225: is that what your inital user profile shows?
<nyef> n3rrd: Cool. I hope it works out for you.
<n3rrd> nyef:  I hope so.  Thanks for the assistance, by the way.  It's greatly appreciated.
<SilentDis> anethema, hit up #ubuntu+1, they'll have better info for you :)
<elyon225> blkdimnd: Well, mine right now only shows two things that aren't checked (Send faxes, and use tape drives).  I think the most important one is "Administer System".  That allows you to use sudo
<Jordan_U> blkdimnd: ...My users permissions, the end got cut off somehow
<anethema> thanks
<blkdimnd> Jordan_U: know the command line command to launcg the user admin GUI?
<n-iCe> I need really help
<Beverage> hey guys i installed ubuntu on a new toshiba satelite A100 and it has a ATI Radeon 200M video card and i isntalled beryl following the guide on ubuntuguides.com and it doesnt work how do i enable properly (the little diamond is running in top right corner)
<pavs> anyone installed ubuntu with OSx on a AMD64 platform from the osx86project?
<nyef> n3rrd: No problem. I had to sort input stuff out a week and a half ago, so the details are still somewhat fresh in my mind.
<n-iCe> How can i install a lexmark 1100 in ubuntu
<n-iCe> Please !!!
<SilentDis> !print | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jordan_U> blkdimnd: No, I'm using XFCE :( it's in System-> Administration most likely though
<elyon225> blkdimnd: gksu users-admin
<n-iCe> SilenceGold,  can you give nme the exact link please !
<n-iCe> i already search it
<n-iCe> nothing found
<n3rrd> nyef:  i notice that as X starts up, it seems to cycle through a series of display modes before it settles on the one it uses.  is there anyway to force it to one so it doesn't do that, or is it normal?
<blkdimnd> Thanks Jordan_U and elyon225
<nyef> n3rrd: I... don't know. Using LCDs exclusively here, and not noticing it.
<n-iCe> Please as a favor
<n-iCe> lexmark 1100
<n3rrd> it's a lappy, but it's still trying almost eveyr combination of resolution and color depth it can which I find strange... it's not throwing any warnings or errors... more of a random inquiry than anything else.
<burepe> How do I  make a group, and a user (that I can use with samba also) and add it to the group from the command line?
<Flannel> burepe: useradd
<n-iCe> please
<burepe> Flannel: can I make a group with that?
<Flannel> burepe: er, groupadd first
<SilentDis> n-iCe, what troubles are you having?
<n-iCe> I can't install my printer!
<entity411> any idea how to fix firefox when all that opens is an error window stating "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser"?
<n-iCe> LEXMARK 110
<n-iCe> 1100
<Flannel> !repeat | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SilentDis> n-iCe, I just had ubotu send a link to you about setting up your printer... did you read it?
<n-iCe> :/
<n-iCe> I already reade like 10 pages
<n-iCe> nothing found
<pavs> useradd -m nameofuser
<SilentDis> !enter | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: It may be that it is trying to use the correct drivers for your card, they are failing for some reason and it is defaulting back to VESA, setting VESA as default might solve things but using VESA is less than ideal and you should probably find out why it's failing ( if that is in fact what is happening )
<n-iCe> ...
<pavs> usermod -G group1,group2 nameofuser
<kidbuntu> arrenlex: are still there?
<n-iCe> Are you going to help me ?
<n-iCe> Or I wasting my time
<pavs> n-iCe be patient. if anyone knows your answer will help you out.
<n-iCe> i tried to found , but nothing
<burepe> Flannel:  what should I put as  the GID ( The numerical value of the group$B!G(Bs ID.?
<SilentDis> n-iCe, the Lexmark 1100 is a default model listed as supported as of Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft).  Read the information that ubotu gave you, it's step-by-step
<SilentDis> !print | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<n-iCe> SilentDis,  doesn't work
<SilentDis> n-iCe, what doesn't work?
<n-iCe> the printer !!
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: What have you tried so far, exaclty?
<n-iCe> and your links
<Flannel> burepe: you'll need to pick an unused one.  See /etc/groups
<researcsci> Yes folks, I was wondering if anyone has ever successfully gotten the RT61 wifi driver to work and has a little time on there hands, please message me
<n-iCe> exmark
<n-iCe> 
<n-iCe> 1100
<n-iCe> 
<n-iCe> 
<n-iCe> No
<n-iCe> 
<n-iCe> No
<n-iCe> 
<n-iCe> 
<SilentDis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<n-iCe> Cups doesn't recognize the printer, and no print result after trying is getting successfully
<n-iCe> 
<n-iCe> 2006-Oct-30
<n-iCe> then can't i do somethin ?
<Flannel> !paste | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n-iCe> who cares that
<Jordan_U> n-iCe: Please don't flood the channel by hitting return so much
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: nice.
<elyon225> thanks, nalioth
<Flannel> burepe: you'll want to pick one higher than the highest group (110, means 111 is your 'next' one)
<Jordan_U>  When I boot I simply get the text "GRUB" with no error and it just hangs there
<james296> I have a question
<Flannel> !ask | james296
<SilentDis> james296, ask away :)
<ubotu> james296: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<entity411> fixed my problem, installed opera and searched the forums, anybody else asks tell them to reinstall firefox and possibly delete .mozilla folder from home dir
<n3rrd> Jordan_U:  would you happen to know an easy way to get ethernet going under fluxbox everytime you restart? :|
<entity411> toodles!
<james296> how can I change the way the font looks for items from the gnome menu editor that dont have any items in them?
<james296> does anyone know what I mean?
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: Every time you restart the system or every time you restart X / fluxbox?
<n3rrd> I guess every time I restart the system makes more sense.
<burepe> Flannel: thanks. How do I add a directory to a group?
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: If you simply want to be connected whenever you are connected to ethernet I would just install network-manager
<james296> like text that I uncheck in the menu editor, you know that the text changes
<james296> into a different font
<Flannel> burepe: a ... directory to a group?
<james296> automatically
<james296> how can I make it use a different font because it looks NOTHING like the original
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: ehternet should already start automatically at boot, it has nothing to do with the DE
<Jordan_U> *ethernet
<burepe> Flannel: here is a suggestion i was given "<fryfrog> burepe: or you could just add samba to the same group as the group of /var/www
<Flannel> burepe: you mean like making that group own the directory?  chmod
<james296> ] well?
<n3rrd> would reconfiguring the network cause that to happen?  it wasn't hooked up to a network, etc. when I first installed ubuntu.
<burepe> Flannel: I am trying to make a user that can edit that dirctory from across a samba network
<kalorin> why fluxbox over xfce?
<Flannel> burepe: Add that user to www-data group
<Flannel> burepe: simple as that
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: Ahh, then you just need to add eth0 to your /etc/network/interfaces
<n3rrd> oh, hehe.  cool, i'll give that a shot.  sorry.  Still rather new to this.
<Flannel> burepe: er, unless samba does something funky with the user that's doing everything (but I don't believe so... but, I don't know, never used it)
<burepe> Flannel: I am kinda treading water here but how do I make a user that has proper permissions to edit that area? as far as I know only root can do it as I have it now
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: Try adding the lines:
<Jordan_U> auto eth1
<Jordan_U> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<n3rrd> heh, the last line was already there, just not the auto.
<JamesBeen> Has anyone here have problems with beryl post installation and got them fixed?
<Jordan_U> n3rrd: Or eth0 if that is the name of the interface
<Flannel> burepe: chown /var/www to www-data:www-data  (which you'll need if the server were to ever write to root anyway (generating whatever files))
<pavs> whats SElinux?
<Jordan_U> JamesBeen: Yes, but that is a very vague question :)
<Flannel> pavs: believe it stands for "Security Enahnced", it's another layer of permission type things, there's a wiki page on it
<Flannel> JamesBeen: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<researcsci> If anyone has any extensive knowledge of the wireless internet setup on Ubuntu, I would love for some help. i've been killing myself over the RT61 driver to no avail
<pavs> flannel is SElinux part of ubuntu installation?
<burepe> Flannel I get "invalid user" with that command.
<burepe> chown: `/var/www': invalid user
<JamesBeen> basically, it just won't start and gives me different errors based on if i use beryl, beryl-xgl or beryl manager to start. if i use beryl manager it gives me beryl-xgl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/beryl/libjpeg.so: undefined symbol: jpeg_std_error
<JamesBeen> disabling jpeg support gives me the white screen of death
<bulmer> burepe you typed the command incorrectly
<Flannel> pavs: Uh, it might be in feisty, I dont know.  Actually, just checked.  It's been deferred (again)
<Flannel> burepe: er, you need to swap, it's "chown www-data:www-data /var/www"
<steelb> telnet client for ubuntu
<steelb> ?
<burepe> ok
<burepe> thanks
<Flannel> steelb: "telnet"  already installed.
<pavs> Flannel thanks for the info i should have googled myself before asking you.
<n3rrd> Jordan_U:  Thanks.  Adding that line to interfaces worked perfectly.
<steelb> thanks flannel
<Flannel> pavs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/selinux  is the spec (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux the wiki page)
<UberNoob> when I turn on Beryl Window manager nothing happens
<pavs> Flannel great
<Flannel> UberNoob: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<grndslm> Where would I begin troubleshooting ethernet that wasn't working?  I know ethernet has worked before...but after a reinstall, /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work this time!
<JamesBeen> there's typing stuff in ubuntu-effects
<burepe> Flannel: that is done but my understanding of this is a little shaky. Do I now add another user that I can sign in with from another comp?
<JamesBeen> *no one*
<Flannel> burepe: each samba user is separate.  You... reuse usernames, if I remember (or you can have them have their own accounts), but the passwords are samba specific.
<Flannel> !samba | burepe, should give all relevant instructions
<ubotu> burepe, should give all relevant instructions: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ghetek> what is a good sync program/method that handles fish:/ directories as well as locl ones?
<ghetek> *local
<burepe> Flannel I have been working with that for a while now. I don't understand the concepts. Can you explain what I need to do next in plain english? I have a samba user with a password. Samba works but I can't edit that directory what else do I have to do to edit that directory? Do I have to add the samba user to a group?
<rellik> what's a good gui FTP client?
<arrenlex> rellik: gftp
<rellik> arrenlex, thanks
<pavs> wow SELinux is developed and maintained by NSA :)
<arrenlex> pavs: Finally, a Linux where I can be corrupt and stupid as root and the OS will only be happy!
<Flannel> burepe: whatever user you log in as with samba, needs to be able to edit whatever directories you want him to, as far as Im aware, they're just regular users
<pavs> arrenlex perhaps when selinux is implemented in ubuntu, we will have root by default :) we wont have to work arount our way to get a root account with password. :)
<Flannel> pavs: er... Why do you need/want a root account?
<arrenlex> pavs: It's there so newbies don't impale themselves on the root account sword. It will stop being there once newbies stop using ubuntu, which is not what you should want.
<grndslm> pavs:  if you ever need root, just type sudo -s at the shell
<Flannel> sudo -i is preferred over -s
<grndslm> hmm...ok, that too
<burepe> Flannel: Ok, I follow that. But how do I give a user permissions to edit a directory? Forgive me for my ignorance. I just tired this and it didn't work chown youruser:thatgroup -R /var/www/
<pavs> Flannel && arrenlex it was meant as a joke. sudo does most of my jobs.
<pavs> grndslm thankU :)
<Flannel> burepe: you ... did that?  ugh.  Well, /var/www is owned by www-data:www-data, (the user and the group www-data)
<Flannel> so, then you set it so that group can write to it (g+w) and then anyone in the group that it's owned by, can edit it
<Flannel> !permissions | burepe, might be of interest
<ubotu> burepe, might be of interest: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<grndslm> Where would I begin troubleshooting ethernet that wasn't working?  I know ethernet has worked before...but after a reinstall, /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't work this time!  It keeps saying "No DHCPOFFERS received."  why?!
<kalorin> perhaps the DHCP server that hands out ip addresses isn't handing any out?
<kalorin> perhaps you're asking on the wrong network or subnet mask?
<pavs> being a newbee myself i think even root shouldnt be able to delete system file at will. Should either be prompted and/or go through an extra step or two to execute system file deletion of system wide change. IMO
<kalorin> though I guess DHCP is broadcast so it'll hit all networks that it's connected to
<grndslm> kalorin:  the latter might be it...dhcp server is definitely working
<Flannel> pavs: er... being root ... is that extra ste
<kalorin> is the interface set to do dhcp?
<kalorin> is dhcp client installed?
<arrenlex> pavs: You need to use windows.
<pavs> :)
<arrenlex> pavs: On Linux it is assumed that if you are root you know what you're doing, and if you delete your system files one time then you won't the next time.
<burepe> Flannel if the www-data group owns the /var/www directory then why do I " set it so that group can write to it"? Doesn't the www-data group already have the proper permissions? If that is the case then I need to add my user burepe (that I sign in with samba) to the www-data group, right?
<tute666> pavs: there is a way of compiling rm with a confirmation dialog
<tute666> pavs: i can assure you, its a bloody pain in the ass
<arrenlex> pavs: Regardless, you can get the behaviour you want by making an alias in /root/.bashrc from rm to rm -i
<Flannel> burepe: ls -al in /var/ and you'll see that www/ is (probably) drwxr-xr-x  7 root root   4096 2007-02-18 12:25 www
<tute666> or that
<pavs> isnt SElinux does the same thing? AFAIK it has an option where even root cant delete/edit files
<Flannel> burepe: except, since you chowned it, www-data www-data own it
<grndslm> kalorin:  interface is set to dhcp and it looks like dhclient3 is installed
<Flannel> pavs: no.  It's real security, not "security against yourself"
<kalorin> can you run it in debug mode?
<zcat[1] > arrenlex: that doesn't help much; "rm -f " overrides other options like -i
<burepe> Flannel The command said I couldn't do it.
<kalorin> like force the client to ask for an ip address manually and watch it?
<kalorin> maybe put a second console up doing a tcpdump or something
<Flannel> burepe: er... right.  What ... have you been doing?
<Flannel> burepe: but, the important part of that was this: drwxr-xr-x  which is split into three parts: rwx r-x r-x first is owner, second is group, third is others.
<Flannel> burepe: second needs +w to allow the group to write to it
<zcat[1] > If you really want, you can mount / readonly.. but it makes upgrades a bit dificult
<burepe> Flannel I used that command and it said "operation not permited" so I didn't manage to change the group
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : All this is devising ways to protect the user from himself. That's microsoft's job.
<grndslm> kalorin:  that'd all prolly be over my head
<grndslm> tcpdump doesn't appear to work
<zcat[1] > arrenlex: You are coming to a sad realisation. [allow/deny]  ?
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : What? What sad realisation?
<zcat[1] > you haven't seen the latest mac ad.
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : What one's that? xD
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : I thought I'd seen them all...
<zcat[1] > PC has a bodyguard that asks him to approve everything he's about to do..
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : That's exactly it. Part of the reason I switched.
<ljlolel> I completely bonked my installation, is there a way I could do a really refreshing reinstall without actually pulling up install cd's?
<zcat[1] > Honestly, if I ran vista switching that crap off is the first thing I'd do.. I expect most windows PPL will. Which totally defeats the point, really.
<grndslm> ljlolel:  "pullling up install cd's?"  what the heck does that mean?!?
<burepe> Flannel: You were right. It did change the owner but I changed it back to root.
<lizheng> hello
<ljlolel> downloading install CD's, burning them, and going through the installation
<zcat[1] > ljlolel: how's you break it?
<Radica1Faith> hello
<ljlolel> X doesn't work for a couple of reasons
<Radica1Faith> sorry i'm a bit of a newb
<Radica1Faith> just installed ubuntu
<zcat[1] > "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" might be a start
<ljlolel> i'd rather not try to troubleshoot, I'd rather just resmash everything
<ljlolel> i've done everything -- several times
<grndslm> ljlolel:  easiest way is to keep a couple copies lying around and just reinstall to root directory when necessary, since your /home directory should be on a separate (and safe, i.e.- far away from the root directory) directory
<ljlolel> yea, my /home directory is somewhere else
<zcat[1] > ljlolel: did you put home on a separate partition?
<ljlolel> I probably should have had a nice /root directory hidden, but I don't :(
<grndslm> no...just /
<ljlolel> right /
<ljlolel> i didn't back up one
<grndslm> same difference :-/
<ljlolel> that would have been nice
<zcat[1] > ljlolel: yes, if you're doing stuff that's very likely to break your install, it's a good idea to have a separate /home and keep a tar of / in /home to recover from.
<ljlolel> right now I'm on another partition -- which has problems with nvidia-glx drivers
<ljlolel> zcat[1] , I'll keep that in mind
<zcat[1] > ljlolel: well, the options are "try to fix it" and "reinstall" .. the choice is yours.
<ljlolel> i'll go with reinstall
<zcat[1] > ljlolel: so how broke is it? Just X?
<ljlolel> actually just X
<brandon> Could someone possibly help me out
<ljlolel> but I figure there's a lot of crud I'd like to get rid of anyway
<feld> i know edgy has SSP enabled, but does it also have execshield and pie?
<brandon> I just installed Linux,  very first day using it
<zcat[1] > just doublecheck when you reinstall that it's not overwriting /home ..
<ljlolel> i will
<ljlolel> is there any way to reinstall without pulling out CD's?
<zcat[1] > not that I know of.
<ljlolel> drats
<brandon> My problem is when i click enable administrator mode nothing happens
<ljlolel> haha, it's nearly easier on windows
<john> hello
<ljlolel> hmm... well I guess I could boot to an iso of a cd,... is that possible?
<feld> ljlolel: yes
<brandon> hey jon
<Radica1Faith> it takes a long time for my wireless to start working, is that normal?
<zcat[1] > This install's kinda messed up since I tried to use the nvidia drivers. I think I might try out feisty herd5 when it comes out..
<ljlolel> how do I do that?
<feld> boot from a livecd and then do a debootstrap and install ubuntu-desktop... but it might be missing some configuration stuff
<feld> i'd highly recommend you just use the cds
<feld> but it in theory is possible lol
<ljlolel> hm
<brandon> Someone please help me out.
<ljlolel> what if I apt-get remove --purge everything
<brandon> Its most likely a simple problem
<ljlolel> and then apt-get install it back
<ljlolel> should that work?
<zcat[1] > apt-get install --reinstall --reconfigure or something...
<feld> ljlolel: if you're missing all your system utilities how can they be used to put it all back lol
<Radica1Faith> whats your problem brandon? I'm a newb but maybe i can help
<Madpilot> brandon, 'Enable admin mode'? What're you trying to do?
<brandon> yes
<zcat[1] > I suspect you'll end up doing a clean install anyway..
<john> gksudo ?
<john> brandon, what are you trying to do?
<john> maybe i can help out
<brandon> Enable admin mode
<feld> brandon: what do you need admin mode for
<grndslm> ljlolel:  clean installs are the only real way, in my books
<pppoe_dude> brandon: what is your end goal?
<brandon> fix some settings, in kubuntu
<grndslm> which ones?  learn to spell things out for us, we can't read your mind
<pppoe_dude> brandon: from kde control centre?
<feld> what kind of settings?
<brandon> I can't change much of anything
<nanothief> I'm trying to make a script that opens a program, but then continues on, and the program remain open when the script finishes. How do you do this?
<Madpilot> brandon, the GUI tools will show you a popup asking for a password when you need admin privs; in the command line, use "sudo" in front of the command
<feld> it should ask you for your password if the user you're using has the ability to do things as an administrator
<ljlolel> how do I find a list of packages I have already installed on my system?
<zcat[1] > ljlolel: dpkg -l
<brandon> When I click administrative mode Nothing pops up
<grndslm> it's not gonna tell you which ones you added yourself, tho
<Madpilot> brandon, if you're using KDE, try #kubuntu
<brandon> @kubuntu for what
<brandon> username?
<omegabeta> Question - I use envy to install my nvidia drivers, except it stops my lan from working and crashes X when they are installed, even though it recognises my card etc.. any ideas?
<brandon> Sorry this is my very first say using linux
<Madpilot> brandon, no, the channel #kubuntu, for help with KDE/Kubuntu
<brandon> lol oh
<pppoe_dude> !nvidia > omegabeta
<Madpilot> brandon, most of us here are Ubuntu/Gnome users, so KDE questions tend to be better off in #kubuntu
<Madpilot> brandon, type "/join #kubuntu" w/o the quotes to join that channel
<brandon> thank you all for the help....
<Radica1Faith> I have a simple question about partitions
<ljlolel> thanks
<zcat[1] > omegabeta: I had the same problem. latest drivers don't play nice with some recent kernels I think.
<omegabeta> ok, so taking ndia out of the question, why would it stop my lan from working?
<brandon> by the way whats the main difference between gnome and kde
<omegabeta> nvidia*
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | Radica1Faith
<ubotu> Radica1Faith: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pppoe_dude> brandon: a matter of preference, really.
<zcat[1] > omegabeta: no idea, but it messed with mine too... IRQ sharing?
<ljlolel> brandon, I wish there were a simple answer
<Madpilot> brandon, that's a question likely to ignite holy wars ;)
<brandon> ,  I guess ill just have to try things out around with the linux scene
<grndslm> 'ello guys, i've just reinstalled edgy but this time my ethernet isn't working...or at least the dhclient is timing out...what could be wrong?
<omegabeta> like, when i install the drivers.. it works, but only on the 386 image that it seems to mysteriously create.. but on the generic that im using it wont work
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: it would help if you can pastebin your ifconfig output, /etc/network/interfaces and possible dmesg output
<zcat[1] > also totally screwed up my reiserfs a few times. lots of lockups and reboots. Horrible.
<Radica1Faith> okay I root partition, is too big, and i'd like to use the extra free space to add on to another, i know i can use QT parted, but is it safe? I just installed ubuntu and some drivers and would prefer not to start all over again
<feld> brandon: KDE is built on QT and c++. Gnome is built on GTK and mostly C. KDE has loads of stuff. Gnome keeps it simplistic. KDE looks more like Windows... Gnome looks more like OSX by default (i guess..)
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: also xorg.conf and your X server logs
<Radica1Faith> my*
<omegabeta> ok will do
<zcat[1] > omegabeta: stick with the multiverse repo drivers, I would say.
<ljlolel> i wouldn't say Gnome looks like OS X
<arrenlex> feld: KDE looks nothing like windows by default. Especially not in ubuntu. And gnome looks nothing like osx.
<ljlolel> "more" maybe, but that's not saying much
<brandon> I see
<feld> ljlolel: in a way it does
<arrenlex> brandon: Are you having problems with adminsistrator mode?
<brandon> yes
<arrenlex> brandon: Which are?
<ljlolel> a lot of people would say that KDE reminds them of Windows
<feld> arrenlex: my gf has kubuntu on her desktop. i'd say it looks like Windows because of the layout and the K in the lower left hand corner like the Start button
<zcat[1] > I can never figure out how to do stuff in kde. I usually end up just editing the config files by hand...
<brandon> I do not know how to enable it
<arrenlex> feld: http://arrenlex.ls.la/screenshots/23561.png <-- windows?
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : Are you kidding? KDE is great for giving you the option to configure things. It's gnome that sucks at that.
<feld> arrenlex: slow site
<Radica1Faith> so would it be safe to resize my root partition if i have plenty of space?
<Geoffrey2> if I was looking to buy a PCI video card to use with Ubuntu, which chip sets seem to work best?
<zcat[1] > .. and that's only after I figure out how to get a terminal open :)
<posingaspopular> go down what would be 'start' on window
<zcat[1] > arrenlex: for the gui config, yes. I can never find system config because I'm used to gnome.
<pppoe_dude> not to feed the flame, but gconfed is quite a convenient tool to congifure gnome, arrenlex
<arrenlex> zcat[1] : "k->start->kcontrol" =)
<pppoe_dude> also this discussion is probably offtopic
<omegabeta> ok, pasted it.. waiting for it to load.. vare in mind everything is back to default (i think) except the old nvidia tab is still on my application/system tools pane
<brandon> No one is talking in #Kubuntu
<feld> arrenlex: that doesnt look like a default KDE install... default KDE installs mimic Windows in many ways. lets not fight over this retardedness. KDE and Gnome are both quite configurable as far as the GUI goes, but KDE moreso.
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: oh.. so everything is _working_ atm?
<ljlolel> haha, yea htat is not default kde install
<omegabeta> only because everything is default and theres no graphics driver installed :P
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: not installed or not selected in xorg.conf?
<ljlolel> looks nice though
<kidbuntu> Anyone I need help. my X won't start after installing nvidia-glx
<omegabeta> when the graphics "are" installed, it creaates a 386 kernel which works with it, but then the lan dies and when i try to re-install it says "can not find kernel sources" (thats only in the magic 386 that it creates) in the normal (generic) it remains broken alltogether, including x
<IndyGunFreak> I'm having a problem ripping CD's to MP3's with KAudioCreator, I think its a Lame issue, but i'm not sure...
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: do things start to mess up when you enable the driver? does everything else still work if you change the xorg.conf file back to the original?
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: ok so it boots from a different kernel when using nvidia drivers?
<feld> IndyGunFreak: solution: rip to ogg. har-har....
<illriginal> Can someone please recommend me a video player that's better than totem movie player? Totem utterly sucks.
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<posingaspopular> VLC
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<feld> illriginal: vlc. mplayer.
<IndyGunFreak> feld: if it were only so simple..lol
<illriginal> can that play wmv?
<feld> IndyGunFreak: heh i only rip my stuff to flac nowadays.
<feld> illriginal: latest mplayer and vlc both do
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: have you tried the link above/the one ubotu sent you?
<omegabeta> pppoe_dude: yes, it creates the kernel and boots from it.. which actually works (the nvidia does anyway) but then the lan is dead, and its a 386 kernel anyway so i wouldent want to use it
<IndyGunFreak> feld: yeah, i just can't figure out what the problem is here.
<illriginal> totem doesn't let me fast forward, i get bug reports.
<feld> illriginal: dont know if edgy has them. manually backport from Feisty if you really want them to work at playing wmv.
<pink-panther> Can I run multiple, similtaneous sessions of X on the same box and screen, with only one in the foreground?
<IndyGunFreak> everything i find on Google, says Kaudio has a Lameencoder with it, but it doesn't seem to work
<feld> pink-panther: yes
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: ok i see. this might be a common issue that you may find help for in the forums
<pink-panther> feld -- cool -- how?
<arrenlex> illriginal: mplayer
<coldyoga> Hi, anybody here install the NexentaOS?
<feld> pink-panther: usually when you use KDE or Gnome and do the "login as another user" while you're currently logged in, it takes you to GDM/KDM on another X session
<illriginal> mplayer?
<illriginal> alright ill check it out
<omegabeta> pastebin is dead
<arrenlex> omegabeta: Try pastebin.ca then
<pink-panther> feld - ok and how do I flip between them?
<feld> http://sh.nu/p  <--- PASTEBIN
<poi> Hi, I am looking for a programm where I can Print several photos (from 8 to 30) on one page. Can you help me?
<feld> pink-panther: CTRL+ALT+F7 for first X, F8 for second, etc
<pink-panther> feld - thanks :D
<omegabeta> pppoe_dude:  http://www.pastebin.ca/376739
<kidbuntu> Anyone I need help. my X won't start after installing nvidia-glx
<Geoffrey2> lesse, one more try....I'm looking to buy a PCI (not express, mind you, the original PCI) video card, and was wondering what would work well under Ubuntu, since I hear nothing but problems working ATI or nVidia under ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: does modprobe nv give any errors?
<poi> kidbuntu: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: sudo modprobe nv
<inthepit> anyone have an idea how to make the gnome panel look like the kde panel.
<kidbuntu> poi: yes. and I type "startx" from the recovery mode. but then just a black screen appears
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: sudo xorg -configure
<inthepit> where the height is x2 and the window list is 2 rows
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: Actually nvidia works quite well under ubuntu. ATI doesn't.
<omegabeta> pppoe_dude: FATAL: Module nv not found.
<feld> kidbuntu: go read the end of Xorg.0.log in /var/log. it will tell you what the issue is.
<test> Hey guys, I want to create a new user via the console using useradd.  How can I make that user an administrator?
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: after that what will appear and what will i do. i just used other ubuntu right now
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: These "problems" that you see is because it's possible to actually GET 3D acceleration with ati\nvidia cards. For most other cards, you just can't. :)
<poi> kidbuntu: I had the same problem, but I was able to configure the x server with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again.
<Zilliot> Alisa!! Melofon!
<feld> kidbuntu: man useradd
<IndyGunFreak> Geoffrey2: definitely go Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> and Nvidia
<Zilliot> Alisa ! Melofon y menya!
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kidbuntu> poi: the instruction i followed said that If i have the generic image X won't start. so I installed the image-i386 and then uninstalled the generic 2.6.17.10
<Geoffrey2> arrenlex, too bad, I always liked ATI cards under Windows...guess they just can't be bothered to support Linux...yet....
<inthepit> anyone know how to make the window list 2 rows on the gnome panel?
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: sudo X -config xorg.conf.new
<Zilliot> mne skazali chto ubuntu negru delayut
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: you will evetually need to replace 'nv' with 'nvidia'
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: ATI is the devil.
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: and no need to boot froma special kernel.
<poi> kidbuntu: sorry I cannot help here
<Meshezabeel> I had an older version of ubuntu that had more screensavers like fireworks etc. Now with 6.10 I only have space scenes and gnome footprints. What package do I need to install the other screensavers? Is there a reason they were taken out of 6.10?
<IndyGunFreak> Geoffrey2: you can get ATI to work under Linux, but it is WORK... Nvidia on the other hand, is quite simple.
<omegabeta> is it normal that it creates one?
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: what if that method fails. is there any method that i could do
<Zilliot> Alisa!Melofon y menya!
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: if that look ok, then sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: normal that it creates a kernel?
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: that would be the non-ubuntu way
<omegabeta> pppoe_dude: the thing is, while it "does" install the bvidia drivers (which only seem to work in the 386 kernel it creates) the lan then dies, and when i try to reinstall that - it says "No kernel sources found"
<omegabeta> but ill give it another shot
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: did you try the thing on the link i gave you?
<test> Im getting the following error:  testUser is not in the sudoers file.
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: that should not require any kernel sources/compiling etc
<jhonim> .
<feld> test: put them in the sudoers file then
<pppoe_dude> test: system>admin>users and groups>testUser>groups>"allow system acces"
<feld> or just add them to the admin group
<omegabeta> pppoe_dude: ye, its only when i try to re-install the lan card, but i half a mind to just format this ubuntu ultimate thing and reimnstall the normal one which at least worked
<timfrost> test: Add the new user to group admin with 'sudo adduser -G admin -a <username>'
<test> timfrost, thats what I was looking for...thx
<ubm> IndyGunFreak damn your still at it :)
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: lol
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i told you, sleep is for losers..lol
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: I did "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in the recovery mode. then i typed "startx" then black screen. there it ends and i have to reset the computer again
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: power off/on your monitor.
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: Will that do the trick?
<grndslm> So nobody can explain why my ethernet's all of a sudden not working upon reinstallation of edgy?  no matter whether i use static or dhcp, i cannot get an ip address for crap
<IndyGunFreak> this freakin CD ripping thing is irritating me
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: I don't see a reason why should I do that
<posingaspopular> grndslm: did you try sudo pppoeconf ?
<grndslm> hmm..no
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: what kind of connection do you have?
<Radica1Faith1231> i'm having trouble running berly
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: just in case of a million.
<Ademan> is there any way to make the dictionary gnome-applet cache a dictionary locally so it will work offline?
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: wanna pastebin your relevant files?
<str4> secret
<Radica1Faith1231> i'm having trouble running beryl
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: what do they mean "Activate kernel framebuffer device interface"
<Ademan> Radica1Faith1231: there's a channel #beryl
<Radica1Faith1231> thankyou
<pppoe_dude> Radica1Faith1231: #ubuntu-effects
<Ademan> Radica1Faith1231: they should be able to help you better than anyone else
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: that is a long story. now you just need to reconfigure your xserver namely xorg X.
<IndyGunFreak> wooohooooo success.. i just had to cry enough..lol
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: did you save your old xorg.conf file ?
<grndslm> posingaspopular:  i tried ppoeconf and it said there were no connections
<posingaspopular> pppoeconf?
<posingaspopular> or ppconf?
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  what relevant files might help you?
<ubm> this weekend at the cyber cafe are they hackers or cyber demons?!?
<grndslm> pppoe
<posingaspopular> grndslm: i used to have that problem all the time
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: oh you're on DSL?
<grndslm> i have cable plugged into a WRT54G
<posingaspopular> dont remember how though
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: when doing nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf I scrolled down and under the Device there is "Generic Video Card" and the driver "nvidia" is and lastly the "PCI:1:0:0" is there something wrong there
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: how is your connection layout, to start with... i.e. router/compiter/modem/etc
<jahid_> what is the command line to restart pc?
<pppoe_dude> jahid_: reboot or init 0
<posingaspopular> jahid_: sudo restart now
<posingaspopular> er right
<arrenlex> jahid_: sudo reboot
<posingaspopular> reboot
<pppoe_dude> hmm... init 6 maybe
<pppoe_dude> cant remember
<grndslm> ehh....dunno what you mean.... modem to router to 3 pcs....2 which work, and my laptop does not for some strange reason but i've installed edgy before, which is the crazy part
<Geoffrey2> rseiub?
<jahid_> reboot is not working
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: ah ok... is it on wireless?
<Radica1Faith1231> is it safe to resize a root partion if there is plenty of space? a simple yes no or maybe will suffice
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: using wep/wpa/etc
<posingaspopular> jahid_: whats it returnning?
<ubm> jihad did you try sudo reboot
<posingaspopular> Radica1Faith1231: it should be yes
<posingaspopular> dont see why not
<Radica1Faith1231> thankyou
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  i have to install network-manager first because it's not in edgy by default...but i can't use the ethernet for this purpose
<arrenlex> Geoffrey2: That would be a "holy crap it doesn't work" reboot =P
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: you don't need to edit the file by hand now, just use use xorg -reconfigure to generate that file, and get X up again first.
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: why not?
<jahid_> yes, i tried "sudo reboot" is staying "bash:sudo command not found"
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  heh...that's why i'm here
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: hmmm
<n3rrd_> exit
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: ok so are you trying to install network-manager?
<caturOK> why my squirrelmail not read a user
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: to get up X. is it the "startx" i'm just making sure if there are other commands for that
<posingaspopular> jahid_: sudo not found?
<posingaspopular> thats insane
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  i'm trying to get ethernet working before i can apt-get anything
<posingaspopular> would man roboot work?
<grndslm> it doesn't work
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: using wireless/wpa/etc?
<arrenlex> jahid_: Is the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<ubm> jihad what terminal are you using? try this open the term and use this command sudo xterm then sudo reboot
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: there are command line tools to fix that
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: xorg -configure is the most simply way to get the working conf file, from there you can update it later.
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  i don't know what you're talking about...what tools?
<kidbuntu> ok.
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: can Xchat still run on the black screen terminal?
<ubm> jihad you can also try ctrl + alt + backspace then reboot
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: is there encryption on your router enabled?
<xerophyte_> is there anyway you can view the volume lable for the partition? i know you can set with tune2fs , how can i view them ?
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  wireless??
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: did you ever use gdm or kdm or xdm?
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: sudo network-admin should be able to connect to any AP with WEP or no encryption
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: the command gdm?
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: i think there was miscommunication ;)
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: like doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<omegabeta> when i try to install from synaptic i get this error
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: so your _wired_ connection isn't working?
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: no
<TeePOG> morning
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: I just did "gdm" and its just like the "startx" still nothing
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  yup...not sure how to fix it as a wired connection has never not worked for me before
<omegabeta> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic:
<omegabeta>  Depends: nvidia-kernel-common  but it is not installable
<omegabeta> 
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: did you double check the physical connections?
<coldyoga> kidbuntu: if you use gdm, you don't need startx
<omegabeta> so when i try to instal the common, the does not work either
<grndslm> most definitely!!
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: did you enable restricted and did apt-get update?
<omegabeta> yep
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: ok i'll just try it
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: ok, do you want to paste /etc/network/interfaces and output of 'ifconfig -a'?
<omegabeta> it will let me install nvidia-glx by itself though, which wants to install a 385 kernel aswell.. should i just do that>?
<omegabeta> 386*
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: in a pastebin plz
<pppoe_dude> omegabeta: tbh, i
<posingaspopular> did he finally reboot?
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  will be difficult...i'll have to type it out.  gimme a sec
<posingaspopular> jahid i mean
<pppoe_dude> 've never owned an nvidia, best advice i would give is to follow the howto
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: don't type it out
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: however, go to terminal, type sudo network-admin
<ubm> posingapopular yeah jihad rebooted i believe
<IndyGunFreak> how do you edit the applications menu?
<eck> IndyGunFreak: alacarte
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: then double check everything there, make sure the connections are enabled and that they are set to dhcp
<IndyGunFreak> eck: ty
<bullgard2> I installed yesterday Ubuntu 7.04 Herd 4. At the very beginning, even before I have to input my user name, Ubuntu says in German: "The language de_DE does not exist.System default will be used." In Synaptic I looked for German language DEB program packages but none seemed to be suitable and missing to remove this message. How can I get rid of this message?
<posingaspopular> bullgard2: it may be an unpatched Herd 4 error
<bullgard2> OK.
<posingaspopular> but i havent touched herd 4
<posingaspopular> so i cant say
<posingaspopular> or any of feisty
<ektobot> :) what is herd 4?
<eck> bullgard2: try #ubuntu+1
<posingaspopular> feisty fawn
<posingaspopular> herd 4 is the fourth release of it
<bullgard2> All the older versions would not start on this new computer.
<posingaspopular> before they release the offical
<eck> there is probably a locales package you can install to get them post install
<posingaspopular> they just release herd 5
<ektobot> when is the new one out?
<eck> aril
<bullgard2> eck: I donot understand your answer. Say it in other words.
<ektobot> sweet cant wait for that
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  i had connection for a second, but it froze....don't ask me how.
<ektobot> will it be free of the site still
<posingaspopular> ektobot: OF COURSE
<ektobot> lol
<eck> bullgard2: try asking your question in the #ubuntu+1 channel. there might be a .deb that has the german locales that you can install afterwards (but isn't available in the feisty installer), so you might want to check that channel to see if that is the case
<eck> #ubuntu+1 is for feisty related questions
<pppoe_dude> grndslm: hmm
<bullgard2> eck. Understood. I did not know about the existence of a channel named "ubuntu+1. Thank you.
<eck> no problem
<ektobot> Bye
<grndslm> pppoe_dude:  i've thought of everything to do....i've even pointed to dns servers, tried using a static ip to connect to the lan, and I'm still not able to connect.
<krash123123> can anybody help me with my nvidia drivers ?
<eck> grndslm: using what tool?
<eck> have you tried ifconfig?
<JosefK> hey, I just fixed the frontpage of the Wiki (it had been defaced), but if an admin could lock the page for a while in case it gets defaced again?
<grndslm> eck:  all of 'em...  nano to edit /etc/network/interfaces....sudo network-admin....
<kraut> moin
<grndslm> i cannot for the life of me get a connection to anything....i got to google's frontpage, but it stopped working as soon as I clicked on News
<eck> grndslm: you can set all the interface stuff with ifconfig and do name resolution with route, if you are really in a bind
<kenthomson> HELP; i installed "beagled", i have its daemon running in the background, but how do i access the program's main interface from the GUI?
<nicholaspaul> Q: If i wanted to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, is the recommnded fashion to replace Dapper with Edgy in sources.list ?
<JosefK> kenthomson: it should replace the standard gnome search
<eck> kenthomson: consider using the deskbar applet as well
<grndslm> kenthomson:  deskbar applet's a quality choice
<kenthomson> JosefK, so how do i access its interface?
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | nicholaspaul
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nicholaspaul> thx Madpilot
<JosefK> kenthomson: places->search iirc
<krash123123> can someone help me with my nvidia drivers ?
<kenthomson> eck, grndslm, i like the deskbar applet, but i am more of a keyboard man, and deskbar-applet hasn't got any keyboard function to set focus on itself, so i have to manually click on the stupid icon and than enter query, if i could set the focus through KBD, on that applet and start typing right away in it's search-box, i would use it, otherwise NOT.
<kenthomson> JosefK, got it from places>search
<grndslm> kenthomson:  of course it does, i wouldn't use it if it didn't!
<grndslm> Alt+F3
<JosefK> kenthomson: if you get into the beagle search box, there are preferences and you can set a keyboard shortcut iirc
<kenthomson> grndslm, does it?
<grndslm> maybe i had to add it...don't remember
<kenthomson> got disconnected, due to some weird keyboard shortcus, anyways go on...
<vickersn> Hi everyone, I have a problem with lmsensors, specifically pwmconfig says there is no devices in /sys/bus/i2c/devices, however modules are loaded correctly and 'sensors' returns valid info.  /sys/bus/i2c/devices is empty
<kenthomson> do i have inotify in ubuntu6.10?
<leo> czesc
<leo> czesc
<posingaspopular> czesc....?
<posingaspopular> krash123123: umm reinstall X you mean
<leo> mam may problem z java pomoze ktos ?
<posingaspopular> whats the polish command?
<posingaspopular> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<krash123123> posingaspopular, i want to install the video acceleration so i can install beryl..
<posingaspopular> krash123123: I duno about beryl
<posingaspopular> did you try #beryl
<posingaspopular> or #ubuntu-effects
<leo> dzieki
<krash123123> yes :S
<posingaspopular> :/
<posingaspopular> I duno man
<timte> Yesterday I installed kubuntu-desktop, now I can only have 640x480.
<krash123123> but beryls not the problem
<posingaspopular> i havent gotten around to installing it myself
<krash123123> the problem is the drivers
<posingaspopular> which drivers...? the video card drivers?
<krash123123> yes
<posingaspopular> ah what happens when you try to reinstall them?
<kidbuntu> coldyoga: there's no luck trying those methods
<krash123123> when i try to install the new ones brings me that error i told you before
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Radicalfaith1> i'm having trouble getting direct rendering from my radeon 200 card
<krash123123> well thats what i want the direct rendering
<krash123123> cya
<kidbuntu> How do I enable the resticted modules. I'm having a hard time installing nvidia, and I it got my X not working
<tulga> I cannot install Kubuntu Edgy on wide screen laptop. X started. but my display black. howto fix it?
<mad_goldfish> hello
<posingaspopular> mad_goldfish: hi
<Kawasaxi> hey everyone
<mad_goldfish> hi posing, thought I should pop in and check out Ubuntu chat as I've been using it for a while now.
<Kawasaxi> i just tried the livecd and im hooked
<Kawasaxi> but i have a couple questiona about the installation
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: ask away
<Kawasaxi> do i have to partition my drive before i install ubuntu, or will ubuntu ask me how much space to take?
<Nemyn> hello
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: depends on your HD
<Kawasaxi> umm
<Kawasaxi> 120gb, ntfs.
<Kawasaxi> i cleared up 35gb
<eck> Kawasaxi: you can partition in the installer
<Kawasaxi> ok great
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: just click 'use largest continous space'
<posingaspopular> mad_goldfish: ive been trying to do more ubuntu work/support/be on irc as much as possible lately
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: yeah you can do it while installing, but i suggest you be *very* careful and be 100% sure what's being done
<Kawasaxi> also, i am getting an adapter for a 3.5 inch desktop hard drive so that i can make it an external for data storage
<vickersn> kawasaxi: might pay to defrag to maximise free space available?
<sexcopter> posingaspopular: does that method not look for unpartitioned free space?
<Gurpartap> is there any proper guide to run USB drives?
<Kawasaxi> ok great advice :)
<eck> sexcopter: that is correct
<posingaspopular> sexcopter: im not even sure, since i dont mess around with partitions too much. bas experiences
<Kawasaxi> about the external: can i use ubuntu to partition it?
<sexcopter> in which case, you'll have to edit the partition table manually, but it isn't all that bad
<Kawasaxi> or does that have to be done
<sexcopter> just as i say, proceed with caution
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: I'm pretty sure you can do all that in ubuntu post-install
<Kawasaxi> sweet
<fortitUs> hey dudes..
<fortitUs> just wanted to check if ubuntu came with gcc?
<vickersn> kawasaxi: take a backup if you are going to play with partitioning a disk with stuff you want to keep on it.  It may work correctly but you never know
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: occasionally they say you have to put a formatted drive into a USB enclosure, not sure if it's true or not
<yuesefa> any good dictionary for ubuntu?
<Flannel> fortitUs: not installed by default, but it's on the CD, and in the repositories.  "build-essential" is the package you want (for full toolchain)
<Gurpartap> again, is there any proper guide to run USB drives?
<fortitUs> Thanks :)
<fortitUs> bye :) installing ubuntu
<Kawasaxi> ok so ill defrag my hd, install ubuntu from the cd (during process i can pick the part. size) and then when the enclosure for the 3.5 hd(does this have to have specific compatibility for ubuntu(linux)) i will partition it with ubuntu
<Nemyn> hurrah... I guess I answered the question I was just gonna ask myself:)
<Kawasaxi> im in good shape?
<Nemyn> I screwed up bash (accidentally deleted it, actually) but I just found and reinstalled the package.
<Nemyn> Yeah, I know, I'm a dork.
<Radica1Faith> how do i enable direct rendering?
<Gurpartap> anyone?
<Kawasaxi> good shape, right?
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, basic USB keys? they should just automount when you plug them in.
<Flannel> Gurpartap: run usb drives?  you mean install to them? or what?
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: when you get to the partition stage, you'll have to use gparted to shorten your ntfs partition, thus creating free space, and then you can use that free space. it's quite simple to do, but i cannot stress enough, if you're not sure what's happening, then come back to us
<Kawasaxi> absolutely
<Kawasaxi> gparted?
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: ubuntu partitioner
<Kawasaxi> ah ic
<Gurpartap> it isn't actually working
<Gurpartap> unable to mount
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: yeah, just choose the option "manually edit partition table"
<Kawasaxi> so you are talking about when i partiton the... external
<Gurpartap> drive is shown in "Computer" but unable to mount
<Kawasaxi> ok so i can pretty much hit up the intall icon on the ubuntu desktop, and everything is straight forward
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: i'm referring to when you partition whatever will have ubuntu installed on it, be it external or internal
<Kawasaxi> ok the internal
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: yes straight
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: is the external drive a new one?
<Kawasaxi> nope
<Gurpartap> dmesg returns "[17195328.480000]  hub 1-1:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled"
<Kawasaxi> defrag takes extremely long, so ill work with what i have
<Gurpartap> problem is similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243835
<Gurpartap> anyone could lend a min pleasE :0
<Gurpartap> :)
<Kawasaxi> is there an irc app built into ubuntu?
<Middy> Yay! Ubuntu is working :D
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: yes, gaim will do it
<Middy> Kawasaxi: Try XChat
<Kawasaxi> gaim, gotcha
<Kawasaxi> ill figue that out
<Middy> Nooooo! XChat is cooler!
<sexcopter> Middy: Kawasaxi: xchat is good, but doesn't come installed on the livecd
<Kawasaxi> ok im gone to install ubuntu!!!
<TeePOG> i prefer konversation in Kubuntu
<Gurpartap> Flannel: no, just normal data storage in usb drive
<posingaspopular> TeePOG: konversation in kde and gnome
<eck> irssi is installed by default
<Gurpartap> Madpilot: when it's plugged-in, it shows a drive in "Computer" folder, but opening it returns only root can mount etc
<fmardini> hi all, is there a command to show me what is executed exactly at startup
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, odd - what is it formatted as?
<mneptok> Middy?
<Gurpartap> root can mount it, but then can't erite to it
<Middy> What's the name of that really cool looking environment that ripples n stuff..
<computrius> why is it such a pain the find an internship? :)
<TeePOG> sure posingaspopular ... but if you load konversation in gnome, you're loading half the KDE libs as well ... if you run it out of KDE instead of on top of Gnome, you notice a definite speed difference in loading times
<Gurpartap> Madpilot: brand new, no idea
<Middy> mneptok: yeah, Middy.. I'm her Bro
<AndrewB> Middy: beryl
<Gurpartap> s/erite/write
<Middy> andrewb thanks :)
<mneptok> Middy: Duck?
<Middy> mneptok: correct
<Flannel> Middy: Beryl/XGL is what you're thinking of.  Instructions/help in #ubuntu-effects
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, is this a thumbdrive, or a full-blown harddrive in an enclosure?
<posingaspopular> TeePOG: well i dont use GNOME anymore anyway
<posingaspopular> that helps
<Gurpartap> Madpilot: thumbdrive
<mneptok> Middy: stop wearing her clothes, dude. it's creepy.
<TeePOG> aiglx is better than XGL really, stabler definitely
<Middy> Middy grabbed a PC from school, which I put linux on it for her...
<Middy> As well as windows though :|
<mneptok> Middy: she should be asking me these questions over there ---->  ;)
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, like I said, odd. Those should just work.
<eck> fmardini: try update-rc.d
<Middy> Middy is asleep atm actually..
<eck> that will show you how the init scripts are run
<Gurpartap> Madpilot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243835 this is similar to the problem
<Gurpartap> or same
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, they're almost always fat32, which Linux doesn't have any trouble with (vs NTFS, which is still problematic)
<Renu23> doaes anybody knows how i stop the bug buddy reporting tool to stop?
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, did you try the fix in the 2nd post to that thread?
<drivera90> Is there a way to save an OpenOffice presentation as a ppt and not have it get screwed up?
<drivera90> :/
<AndrewB> Renu23: try and remove it with synaptec
<mneptok> Middy: she'll want jIRCii for IRC. "sudo aptitude install sun-java-plugin" will get you a JRE.
<Gurpartap> Madpilot: going to try now
<Middy> mneptok: phht, she should use XChat, it's cooler
<fmardini> eck: its not working
<mneptok> Middy: not really.
<AndrewB> Middy: irssi -> xchat ;)
<fmardini> its just asking for more options
<Middy> Blah!
<mneptok> hehehhe
<Middy> But, ok, I'll get her jerk2
<Gurpartap> Madpilot: yay! :D
<Gurpartap> it just worked :D
<Madpilot> Gurpartap, nice when it's an easy fix. ;)
<mneptok> Middy: you can copy ~/.jIRCii to the Ubuntu machine for "ooo! it Just Works!" fun
<Gurpartap> was curious if that would mess up somehow :P :-)
<Gurpartap> that's why asked before here
<Middy> lol alright
<eck> fmardini: try installing sysv-rc-conf
<eck> it is a little less awkward
<IamUnique> will ubuntu 7 have live taskbar thumbnails by default?
<Middy> She'll prob still stick with her mac though for IRC.. this is her machine for doing visual basic + playing with Linux
<mneptok> *noddle*
<mneptok> the fact school is forcing VB is horrifying
<AndrewB> IamUnique: I don't quite understand your question..
<Middy> Oh, if you think that's bad
<Middy> I just started a bachelor of IT here, and I'm doing VB in that too
<IamUnique> will ubuntu 7 have live taskbar preview thumbnails like vista has?
<Madpilot> IamUnique, still not sure what you mean - link us to a screenshot of that in Virusta?
<Middy> Oh gay, I have to install video card drivers... and I have no idea what video card this thing has :(
<posingaspopular> Middy: listpci
<posingaspopular> erm
<AndrewB> IamUnique: ubuntu 7 is not a version for a start....
<Middy> yeah
<posingaspopular> thats not it
<Middy> lspci
<posingaspopular> lspci
<posingaspopular> that the command
<Middy> I pulled that out of my head... and it worked :D
<Middy> I think I'm getting smarter!
<posingaspopular> Middy: ha i wish i could do that
<Middy> Lol, yeah, I know enough Linux to keep my server from exploding... :p
<IamUnique> u know that vista has a taskbar live preview if you hove the mouse over the program
<IamUnique> hover*
<factorx> How can I find out, if I can use my serial interface (COM)? Can I see, if the driver is loaded correctly?
<defrysk> IamUnique, so does beryl
<IamUnique> you get a live preview of that program without maximizing that program
<IamUnique> exactly
<defrysk> IamUnique, so whats your point ?
<IamUnique> which is why im asking if ubuntu 7 comes with it without installing beryl
<Kawasaxi> ok im here
<defrysk> IamUnique, it does if you install beryl
<eck> IamUnique: probably not, it will come with compiz, but not a plugin like that
<IamUnique> i see..
<IamUnique> thanks
<Kawasaxi> so i'll just double click the install icon..
<defrysk> eck, also does not come with compiz afaIk
<defrysk> edgy that is
<defrysk> feisty I mean
<eck> defrysk: feisty will
<AndrewB> defrysk: to do so would be stupid I think.
<defrysk> eck, no
<eck> it got pulled in a few days ago
<AndrewB> eck: really? wow just lost faith in ubuntu.
<AndrewB> Another one I will be leaving then.
<mneptok> we shall see.
<eck> AndrewB: why? compiz is comparable to metacity and much better than beryl
<Middy> Once I get another SATA cable, I'll install Ubuntu on my main PC :)
<Kawasaxi> hello i was here like 2 seconds ago
<AndrewB> eck: to have compiz you will need a non opensource driver for a video card.
<pavs> whats a good brute-force ftp password cracker?
<mneptok> Feisty is still alpha. we'll see what remains on drop date.
<eck> AndrewB: no, I am using intel video card
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: we remember
<eck> open source drivers, everything works perfectly
<defrysk> compiz and beryl did not reacht the stability needed to include into ubuntu by default unfortunately
<Kawasaxi> ok good
<AndrewB> eck: Not all of us are on intel drives..
<Kawasaxi> double clicking install icon...
<eck> well it is not enabled by default
<mneptok> pavs: this is not the channel to ask such things.
<Middy> pavs, easy way, ask the owner of the FTP for a password.
<Madpilot> Kawasaxi, kind of cool to be installing an entire OS while using IRC to ask for advice, isn't it?
<AndrewB> pavs: you are breaking the rules set down by PDPC/Freenode discussing such things.
<pavs> middy testing my own, i used john to test my own shadow pass now I am working on my ftp pass
<eck> well compiz is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop right now, i guess that could change before the release
<posingaspopular> plus the CoC probably
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: keep me updated
<Kawasaxi> i know
<Kawasaxi> its awesome
<Kawasaxi> ok 3/6
<Kawasaxi> select language, time...
<pavs> andrewb didnt know that sorry, i guess i can discuss this on ubuntu-offtopic
<posingaspopular> okay thats still like.. the easy stuff
<AndrewB> pavs: that is the network.
<eck> it is already in the default fedora install, as well
<AndrewB> eck: hence why I left.
<Kawasaxi> lol my name...
<pavs> ok nowhere in frenode :(
<AndrewB> pavs: try in #security
<pavs> thanks andrew
<eck> i don't understand? fedora does not even provide binary drivers
<AndrewB> pavs: you might get away with saying if it is for your safety..
<Kawasaxi> ok "Starting up the partitioner
<AndrewB> eck: how can they have Compiz with no proprietry drivers?
<posingaspopular> not if the logs show otherwsie...
<defrysk> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<defrysk> hmmm
<Kawasaxi> so i should pick manually edit partition table...
<eck> AndrewB: the X server will not load aiglx if the driver doesn't support dri
<posingaspopular> is that was you want?
<Kawasaxi> well i dont want to erase the disk
<eck> if you have an open driver you will get it with no work, if you need proprietary drivers tough luck
<Kawasaxi> and i want to keep it at one size
<Kawasaxi> so i dont think resize is right
<posingaspopular> then yes
<posingaspopular> wait wait
<posingaspopular> hold on
<posingaspopular> what is on the HD already
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: you want to resize the ntfs partition to make space for ubuntu, yeah?
<Kawasaxi> windows, my info etc...
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: how many partitions are there already?
<Kawasaxi> 5
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: !! ok that can change things...
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: what are they?
<posingaspopular> wow....
<Kawasaxi> im pretty sure one is for a mediadirect, one is a recovery, one is the main one, and the big one is the main one with windows
<Kawasaxi> o i put the main one twice
<eck> lol
<Kawasaxi> so i know what 3 of them are
<posingaspopular> sexcopter: you take over on this one, i need coffe/5 partitions scare the life out of me
<Kawasaxi> haha why
<eck> posingaspopular: at work the default install is 7 partitions + LVM
<eck> it is a site to behold
<eck> sight even
<posingaspopular> ha i go crazy with just the linux/windows boot
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: ok let's put it this way, check me if i'm right here. did you free up 35gig on your c drive for ubuntu? if so, can you identify *for sure* which partition that is?
<Kawasaxi> ok sothers 33 gb free
<AndrewB> eck: is that not slightly a headache?
<Kawasaxi> yeah
<eck> AndrewB: it is definitely a headache, not my decision though
<Kawasaxi> i know for sure which one it is
<Kawasaxi> np
<posingaspopular> ps. can i transfer files from a windows ntfs partition to an edubuntu ext3  parition? i really want to keep my files and get rid of windoz
<detectiveinspekt> I want to uninstall java 1.4.2
<detectiveinspekt> who installed it
<Kawasaxi> they're 105gb, 54mb, 3gb, 2gb, 4gb
<AndrewB> posingaspopular: there are drivers for windows, or you can mount ntfs on ubuntu
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: ok, and if there's nowhere on the disk labelled as "free space", then you want to resize that partition to whatever you want (but shrink it by at least... i'd say 5gig)
<AndrewB> !ntfs | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: how much RAM do you have?
<AndrewB> posingaspopular: or http://www.fs-driver.org/
<mneptok> posingaspopular: you want to format things as ext3 and use the Windows ext3 driver. ntfs+Linux=EEEEEEEK!
<posingaspopular> well no, i know how to mount it
<Kawasaxi> is shows unused space as 33.7gb
<posingaspopular> i want to move the files permanently
<Kawasaxi> and under flags is shows boot
<Lynoure> mneptok: the reading of ntfs is not eek.
<posingaspopular> i guess i could just burn all the music on cds, but that would take forever/be a giant pain
<Kawasaxi> i have 2gb of ram
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: yep, now right-click it and go to resize and chop off as much as you want, up to 33gig
<eck> if you want flawless read and write, just use fat, seriously
<eck> at least it is manageable
<mneptok> eck: not a good idea in the age of video editing
<Lynoure> mneptok: and linux can mount a fat32 just fine. I guess I'm too paranoid to trust windows to poke around on my Linux partitions...
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: ok, then when you get the free space, right click it and create a new partition. choose ext3 and make it all the free space minus 512meg. then in the remaining free space make a partition and choose linuxswap
<mborohov> hey guys, quick question
<eck> mneptok: well file sizes could be a limitation, but fat is simple, works everywhere (and you can even sort of undelete files)
<Kawasaxi> oh ic
<mborohov> so i have a hylafax server up
<Lynoure> mborohov: why?
<Lynoure> mborohov: oops, sorry, I got confused.
<mborohov> Lynoure: sadly, faxing through asterisk
<eck> it's what i had on my external drive when i was dual booting
<Kawasaxi> ive got a "free space preceding", a "new size" and a "free space following"
<mborohov> but whenever anybody uses it, it logs the password in plaintext to /var/log/syslog
<Kawasaxi> free space preceding is going to be 0
<mborohov> i cant figure out how to stop this
<mborohov> ideas?
<Nexium> Bsr
<Nexium> Bjr -_-'
<eck> mborohov: you can configure syslog to not log those messages, if it is not possible from within asterisk
<Kawasaxi> alrighty, i have an unallocated partition
<Kawasaxi> 29gb
<Kawasaxi> or maybe thats too much
<Kawasaxi> ok 25
<mborohov> eck: how?
<sexcopter> Kawasaxi: sorry, i have to go now for a lecture, but i'm sure the rest here can keep an eye out for you ;)
<Kawasaxi> so now i.....
<Kawasaxi> sure np
<Kawasaxi> thanks for ur help
<mborohov> http://pastebin.ca/376804
<posingaspopular> so now it should just install
<mborohov> thats what it looks like
<eck> mborohov: it is not something that i have done before, but my understanding is that you can configure syslog (via syslog.conf) to do almost anything. having it not include certain messages should be pretty simple
<qiyong> how to set the default gnome input method?
<eck> mborohov: or you can have it log to a file that is only readable by root
<eck> e.g. for all asterisk syslog messages
<Kawasaxi> oops
<Kawasaxi> it going to resize it to 77
<Kawasaxi> and then to 80
<eck> qiyong: i think system > preferences > scim
<Kawasaxi> oh ok i got an error
<Radica1Faith> I cna't enable diret rendering despite trying every driver i possibly can for the ati radeon 1150, (xpress 200, or x300)
<Kawasaxi> it wouldn't resize the partiotion
<eck> qiyong: you might also look at administration > language support
<Kawasaxi> ill try again
<Renu23> does anybody knows how i fix if the bug buddy apears itself and is not sopping the dialog
<Renu23> ?
<qiyong> eck, i mean to choose b/w scim and xim, etc. as the default
<eck> qiyong: i think scim is the default, i think you are on your own if you want to use another system
<shawarma> How long does an installation from the LiveCD take on an average machine? Half an hour?
<Kawasaxi> ok i think i know the problem
<posingaspopular> shawarma: more like 15, 20
<shawarma> posingaspopular: Ok, thanks
<mborohov> eck: any other way around it?
<qiyong> eck, how to set the default? where is the conf ?
<fortitUs> dudes..
<fortitUs> is there anyway to install straight
<fortitUs> instead of having to start the OS?
<Kawasaxi> when i tried to use partiotion magic, it said one or more of the partitions was unmovable and it wouldnt resize the 105gb partition
<eck> mborohov: i would just have asterisk log to another file, that seems easiest. there is probably an option to not have it log passwords if you dig around the docs
<mborohov> its not asterisk thats doing the logging
<mborohov> its hylafax
<Kawasaxi> ?
<mborohov> and i cant find where to change the log file
<MaxTPayne> morgne
<Kawasaxi> posing
<eck> qiyong: i am not sure, you can probably find someone familiar with this on the forums or mailing lists
<MaxTPayne> morgen
<posingaspopular> ?
<tuxtop> morgen
<posingaspopular> sorry
<tuxtop> good morning
<posingaspopular> im in likt 7 chans and doing hw
<Kawasaxi> ya np
<posingaspopular> so wahts the error?
<Kawasaxi> it wont let me resize the partition
<eck> mborohov: if hylafax doesn't have that option then you just have to do things the hard way :-(
<posingaspopular> why not....
<posingaspopular> well see
<posingaspopular> this is why i dont mess around with partitions
<Kawasaxi> hmm ok i found the error
<Kawasaxi> ntfsresize
<Kawasaxi> oook
<posingaspopular> ah
<posingaspopular> okay
<Kawasaxi> please try to free less space
<posingaspopular> once you get the partition down, everything else should work
<posingaspopular> what version are you installing?
<mborohov> eck: which is how?
<Kawasaxi> holy crap windows would never ever give you a solution on the spot
<Kawasaxi> 6.10
<Kawasaxi> desktop
<eck> mborohov: oh, i was just referring to configuring it in syslog rather than through hylafax or what have you
<posingaspopular> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<Radica1Faith> it says that module assistant is not found, anyway to install this?
<Kawasaxi> ubuntu
<Kawasaxi> im going to try 20gb instead of 25
<Nemyn> hey, if anybody's got a sec I could use some help on something...
<arn_> hi, i have installed pgsql in my ubuntu. can anyone tell me where should i get the installed directory?
<peacer> does anyone know how to set ssh to two ports instead of one?
<Kawasaxi> oooh i think its working
<Kawasaxi> does ubuntu support ipods?
<eck> peacer: you want sshd to run on two ports?
<zcat[1] > !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<peacer> eck: yes
<Kawasaxi> SWEEET
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: yes
<Nemyn> when I do sudo gedit ~/.bashrc in terminal, it brings up an empty file?  I am worried I may have accidentally overwritten .bashrc, and was wondering also if anybody knew where I could copy/paste an unedited .bashrc for ubuntu dapper.  I tried reinstalling the bash package using synaptic, but no bones.
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<posingaspopular> get gtkpod
<ubotu> Yum!
<Kawasaxi> now i understands everybody's affection for linux
<eck> peacer: run two servers, and run one with the -p option to specify a nonstandard port
<Kawasaxi> i think
<peacer> isn't it possible with one servr :|?
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: yea i used ubuntu and kubuntu 6.10
<posingaspopular> for somereason
<posingaspopular> and maybe its just me
<eck> peacer: not if the program is written to listen on one port
<posingaspopular> and i may be an idiot
<posingaspopular> but everytime i try to log it
<posingaspopular> in
<peacer> damn
<posingaspopular> it wont let me
<posingaspopular> it tells me im crazy
<eck> you can try adding more than one port like in the sshd config
<posingaspopular> so i couldn't use 6.10 ubuntu of kubuntu
<eck> but that seems like an odd feature to add
<eck> peacer: another option is to use iptables and port forwarding
<posingaspopular> it si 100% fixed in feisty fawn though
<cbx33> how can i disable frequency scaling on a machine?
<eck> perhaps that is more along the lines of what you were thinking
<posingaspopular> i know this
<posingaspopular> because my brother was the one who fixed it
<Kawasaxi> posingpopular: don you use them now
<posingaspopular> so Kawasaxi gl to you
<countdanulo> hi everyone. How do i make my line in work?
<posingaspopular> alsa!
<countdanulo> its not working by default
<Linux_Junkie> line ??
<countdanulo> alsa?
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: i use edubuntu
<posingaspopular> and a live cd for the internet
<peacer> hmm yes, but the problem is that I am connecting to a friends pc, and because i'm at school I have to connect to my own first and then from there connect to it because port 22 is blocked on our school
<countdanulo> im in the sound preferences system/sound
<Kawasaxi> nice
<countdanulo> posingaspopular, how do i use alsa to make line in work? please, i have to fix this
<eck> peacer: so you ssh into your box, and from that session ssh into your friends box
<eck> only one port is open on each machine
<peacer> eck: yep :|
<Kawasaxi> woah, the resize is going to take a very long tim
<posingaspopular> countdanulo: open up a konsole or terminal
<posingaspopular> i duno if you kde or gnome
<countdanulo> ok
<countdanulo> gnome
<posingaspopular> on the lower right hand side
<peacer> I'll have to be sure of what I do, that's why I go in here, if I screw up and can't connect when the sshd is restarted we're screwed as the box is in serbia, he's in czez rep and I'm in Denmark
<eck> Kawasaxi: i think it is very paranoid about how it modifies the contents of ntfs partitions so it goes slowly and does useless checks all the time
<posingaspopular> accesories>terminal
<posingaspopular> and type in 'alsa'
<posingaspopular> or 'alsa mixer'
<posingaspopular> and it'll run alsa out the terminal
<eck> peacer: do you know how to use at?
<merc> anyone care to recommend an ftpd?
<posingaspopular> then you edit using the arrow keys
<peacer> I could wait testing till I got home, but tried here first
<morten_> merc, proftpd
<fortitUs> hey ..
<peacer> eck: no
<merc> morten_: coo, shall check it out :)
<fortitUs> anyone knows how to make ubuntu install directly
<Kawasaxi> eck: well, thats defenitely a good thing
<fortitUs> without booting the os..
<eck> peacer: i read a very good tip about this once. you set up an at job to copy over the old config at some time in the future, say ten minutes later
<fortitUs> whenever it boots it tells me some GNOME error
<fortitUs> and fails :(
<eck> if everything goes well you remove the at job from the queue
<morten_> fortitUs, tried the failsafe boot?
<eck> if not you wait ten minutes and htings are working again
<fortitUs> morten how?..
<aftertaf> is the new feisty kernel fixed yet? keeps freezing on boot... :/
<posingaspopular> countdanulo: you there...?
<Kawasaxi> its like 4am here, so is it safe to leave it on and go to bed?
<morten_> fortitUs, when you boot it up you get grub menu right? select failsafe there
<countdanulo> yes posingaspopular
<eck> at is like cron, but it runs something once and can do a relative time from the present
<countdanulo> how do i make line in playback?
<fortitUs> uh morten.. i am installing..
<Kawasaxi> does ubuntu go to sleep or hibernate or something if its form a livecd?
<Hudson> On a dual monitor setup, how do i control which monitor programs are opened in? Everything opens in the right side monitor (off side)
<morten_> yes fortitUs
<fortitUs> the option says Start and Install ubuntu
<eck> Kawasaxi: i don't think so
<morten_> the bootcd has a menu :)
<posingaspopular> countdanulo: so what happened
<fortitUs> i tried everyone of the options :(
<morten_> fortitUs, and the other options ? :)
<morten_> ah ok
<morten_> what kind of error do you get?
<Kawasaxi> hey fortitus
<peacer> eck: nice, thanks :D
<Kawasaxi> welcome to my boat
<fortitUs> uh.. it takes very long to boot.. and gave a gnone cannot find something error :(
<mborohov> it logs it in /var/log/messages
<countdanulo> ok i figured it out i think. i turned the volume up posingaspopular
<mborohov> too
<peacer> not at irc for a sec
<mborohov> wtf
<posingaspopular> is it working now?
<morten_> thats weird fortitUs, maybe you should try a different iso
<posingaspopular> alsa controls the sound input and output
<burepe> I have a folder in a group called "house" and a user called "burepe". How do associate "burepe" with the group "house" and then give "burepe" rwx permissions for everything in that group?
<posingaspopular> change the group permissions
<posingaspopular> i duno how though
<eck> peacer: the syntax is pretty awful, just read the man page and test it out beforehand and you'll be fine
<fortitUs> gah i will try reburning :)
<morten_> fortitUs, try a different image
<Kawasaxi> should i be using crossover office in the future or just learn to wprk with new linux programs
<fortitUs> uh ..? :(
<countdanulo> posingaspopular, how do i save alsa settings?
<eck> Kawasaxi: just use the linux programs
<posingaspopular> it should auto ave
<eternalswd> burepe, do you want to add the user "burepe" with the group "house"?  or am I misunderstanding?
<Kawasaxi> alrighty
<Kawasaxi> im goin to bed now
<morten_> fortitUs, http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<Kawasaxi> be back in the morn with coffee
<morten_> "Alternate Install CD"
<morten_> try that one
<posingaspopular> countdanulo: setting>save as default
<fortitUs> thx
<posingaspopular> im using kubuntu, kde so this is in a konsole not a terminal
<posingaspopular> duno if its different for you
<posingaspopular> but its near the top
<burepe> eternalswd: yeah. I know I can change "burepe"'s group in the settings, but burepe's group is "burepe" so I am afraid if I change that to "house" burepe can not access his own files
<eck> burepe: if any permission bit on a file applies to you, you get that permission
<eck> so if the owner bits are good, then you don't have to worry about the group stuff (at least not for that user)
<fortitUs> in any case morten which option is for failsafe boot? :(
<burepe> ok
<posingaspopular> oh countdanulo before i forget
<krel> Is there a known fix to azureus segfaulting in ubuntu?  Seems like a common problem, but google is suggesting a bunch of different things, and i don't like messing with the jvm more than I absolutely have to.
<posingaspopular> welcome and good luck
<countdanulo> posingaspopular, i turned up the line in but sound preferences audio conferencing sound input test doesnt make any noise...and i still cant hear anything from line in
<burepe> Ok so how do I add a user to a group?
<eck> burepe: gpasswd -a username groupname
<degreseven> i just installed slab through automatix, but it doesnt show up in the "add to panel list", the "main menu" entry is still the regular gnome menu, can anyone tell me how to run it?
<krel> And considering this is on a fresh jvm install, and a fresh azureus install, and it immediately segfaults, I figure this is a common enough problem to ask about here.
<eck> if it is your current user, you need to completely log out and log back in to join the group
<posingaspopular> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<root_> hi
<eternalswd> burepe, try "usermod -G house burepe" in the terminal (without quotes)
<eck> krel: IIRC, the azureus packaged with ubuntu uses gcj, not the sun jvm, so it could be that gcj just sucks
<pitagoricus> hello! i cannot find a decent ftp client for ubuntu, they are either slow, unreliable and likely to crash (gFTP) if used in PASV mode... in windows i use CuteFTP, it's fast and reliable... any suggestions?
<posingaspopular> try that message from the bot
<eck> krel: solutions are to see if that is the case, and if so figure out how to make it use a real jvm
<eternalswd> pitagoricus, do you use firefox?
<eck> pitagoricus: nautilus
<krel> eck: that sounds horrendously painful.
<eck> places > connect to serer
<pitagoricus> eternalswd, yes but FIREftp is very slow....
<pitagoricus> eck, nautilus is slow....
<eternalswd> maybe your connection is slow?
<eck> pitagoricus: what is wrong with the cli tool then?
<TraceGreen> Hello, Can linux connect to windows VPN server which run windows 2003's vpn?
<eck> they all use the same thing underneath
* krel tries bittornado then
<fortitUs> does having a FedCore6 partition affect the Ubuntu installation?
<aftertaf> TraceGreen: yes, standard protocols
<eck> krel: yeah, i think java just sucks in general on linux
<pitagoricus> eck, multiconnection does not work...
<eck> rtorrent is good, if you are into curses apps
<eck> multiconnection?
<TraceGreen> aftertaf, so, which tool should i use? openvpn?
<eck> actually rtorrent + screen is my favorite
<krel> eck: thanks :)
<eternalswd> pitagoricus, maybe try mounting the ftp drive using fuse?
<zithowa> i would like to install feisty because there is a bug that prevents me from installing edgy
<burepe> eternalswd: thanks
<eck> pitagoricus: if you mean copying from one ftp site to another, you just open up two nautilus windows and drag and drop (i think)
<burepe> eternalswd: can you add a user to another group?
<countdanulo> ok posingaspopular i fixed it thanks to you. i hope your happy!
<funpop> will i be able to reboot my system if i remove "bootclean " and "stop-bootlogd-single" with update-rc.d ?
<posingaspopular> countdanulo: np, i help when i can
<eck> funpop: the fact that you ask this question indicates that they are probably not good things to remove
<eck> but if i were a betting man i would say that it would work
<funpop> well i wasnt able to boot when they were active
<funpop> i manually removed them in root terminal, and could log into X
<pitagoricus> eck i mean if you have to trasnfer 1000 files it should open more than one connection to do the work in less time :-)
<funpop> there i reactivated them
<pitagoricus> eternalswd does fuse work well with ftp?
<funpop> but i think they should stay unlinked
<eck> pitagoricus: i don't think it can do that
<zithowa> can somebody point me to a feisty cd image download link?
<eck> lftp can do that, though
<eternalswd> burepe, that's what the command did, it added the user burepe to the group house.  just replace the user and group as appropriate.  if you want to create a new user for a group, you would do the same thing except use useradd instead of usermod.  if you create a new user, you need to make sure to set the user's password using "passwd user" where user is the new username.
<eternalswd> pitagoricus, I haven't tried, works well enough with ssh for me though.
<pitagoricus> eternalswd thanks...
<pitagoricus> any other suggestion for a stable and fast ftp client?
<eck> pitagoricus: if you do not require a gui, lftp
<Nemyn> if anybody gets free, I could still use help with bashrc
<arn_> i have installed apache2 in my ubuntu. where should i get my htdocs folder to keep my projects?
<burepe> eternalswd: I am accessing /var/www from across a samba network. I made the group "house" and I added "burepe" to that group. Here are the permissions for /var/www drwxrwxr-x  5 root house 4096 2007-02-03 00:26 www
<burepe> shouldn't I beable to edit now
<burepe> ?
<Kawasaxi> hey posok now i have prepare mount points.
<Kawasaxi> do i need more than one?
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<roxxy> hi guys i need help setting up a matrox dual head vga card on my machine
<nisq_57> !DiskMounter
<roxxy> anyone willing to help
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Kawasaxi> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<pihus> what was the command to get a partition's uuid?
<Kawasaxi> so how many mount point will i have to make?
<Kawasaxi> points
<gabz> !nslu2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nslu2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> depends on how mcuh you want
<posingaspopular> Kawasaxi: im the wrong person to talk to about partitions though
<Kawasaxi> okay
<tck> any word on the herd5 iso's ?
<posingaspopular> tck: yea
<posingaspopular> they come out today
<posingaspopular> or tommorow
<tck> was hoping today :D
<posingaspopular> umm
<posingaspopular> well i heard 'today' already
<posingaspopular> i meant it as in timezones
<Kawasaxi> can someone give me a hand with partions for installing ubuntu?
<eternalswd> burepe, run "id burepe" and make sure house is listed under the groups
<pitagoricus> eck, lftp does not have recursive... :-(
<burepe> yeah it is
<Kawasaxi> ok ill just have to take care of this tomorrow
<eternalswd> burepe, I take it burepe is the username you use to login to the samba share?
<burepe> eternalswd: yeah
<IcEpiCk> when u burn ubuntu to CD does it need to be CD-R? cause i get I/O ERROR LOGICAL DISK when i try to burn with RW
<eternalswd> burepe, are you mounting the sama share?
<eternalswd> samba*
<posingaspopular> IcEpiCk: what program are you burning with
<IcEpiCk> posingaspopular nreo
<IcEpiCk> posingaspopular nero
<BiZs0> d
<burepe> eternalswd: When I look for it in my network on my mac it is there and then it mounts
<burepe> eternalswd: is that what you mean?
<eternalswd> oh, you're accessing your ubuntu machine from a mac?
<posingaspopular> umm i duno if nero is the best one to use...
<burepe> eternalswd: I remounted and now it is working
<burepe> thanks for your help
<IcEpiCk> posingaspopular NERO
<eternalswd> burepe, okay, np
<posingaspopular> yea i know, nero
<posingaspopular> maybe a diff. app
<posingaspopular> or cd-r
<roxxy> how do i install matrox vga drivers
<gabz> is it worth me trying to get opengl working with a sis graphics card ?
<[Nige] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabz> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<degreseven> i just installed the slab menu through automatix, but it doesnt show up in the "add to panel list", the "main menu" entry is still the regular gnome menu, can anyone tell me how to run it?
<roxxy> how about matrox video cards ubotu?
<gary> Using apt-get how do you make just one programme update to the latest version?
<pszemek> do you know what's that mean: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<pszemek> "
<funpop> is there a log showing me the errors if im not able to shut down my system (i mean shut-down doesnt power off)
<posingaspopular> apt-get program update, no?
<posingaspopular> funpop: if you do sudo shutdown now
<posingaspopular> it should run the script of it running down
<eternalswd> pszemek, do you have your default sound set as OSS?
<posingaspopular> and any errors
<funpop> yes but sometimes
<funpop> i dont get any text output on my lcd, cause it got a frequenzy problem
<Nemyn> I opened bashrc and it was empty.  Does anyone know where I can get one for dapper?
<funpop> i need it to create a log file
<countdanulo> love is in the air
<posingaspopular> ahhh
<posingaspopular> funpop: i dont know how to do that
<countdanulo> linux is the best
<funpop> i dont see the ubuntu starting progress bar for example
<pszemek> no, default is autodetect
<funpop> cause my lcd cant display that :)
<posingaspopular> countdanulo: i duno M$ is pretty good....
<funpop> its black and i get errors from the OSD of the screen
<yaman> hi every one what is wrong in this command (http_proxy=192.168.1.200:8080 ;export http_proxy) i doing this because i want to set the proxy for all connection in my system
<posingaspopular> funpop: thats really really weird
<funpop> but thats not a problem
<funpop> i only need a log of shutting down procedure
<eternalswd> pszemek, did you have multiple programs using audio running at the time?
<funpop> /ubuntu-dev
<countdanulo> yeah some day ms will prolly buy out the linux admin
<countdanulo> and b4 u know it linux developers will be developing for windows platforms
<countdanulo> ill let the help take place now
<yaman> hello .... need help here ============>  hi every one what is wrong in this command (http_proxy=192.168.1.200:8080 ;export http_proxy) i doing this because i want to set the proxy for all connection in my system
<pszemek> eternalswd, i can't play anyting I have integrated musick card in motherboard and I don't know how to install it
<countdanulo> does anyone here use audacity?
<nine_> Is it possible to configure OpenOffice presentation like PowerPoint, to only show the presentation on monitor2 and not the program itself. How to set up the X-server?
<nzjrs> Hey feisty users, hows it going. Whats the package churn like?
<nzjrs> I am considering upgrading
<eternalswd> yaman, I believe what you want to do is "export http_proxy=192.168.1.200:8080" (without the quotes)
<rlj> how do i tell gnome to look for icons in /usr/local/share/pixmaps as well since i compiled and installed a program in /usr/local. it already found the .desktop file properly in /usr/local/share/applications
<yaman> eternalswd: thanx
<yaman> i ll try this one
<rlj> (if i copy the icons to /usr/share/pixmaps, it works, but i want it installed in /usr/local...)
<eternalswd> pszemek, well, that would be why you're getting that audio error, since the sound card isn't working.  what chipset?
<eric> rlj: just use system > preferences > menu layout
<pszemek> eternalswd, chipset moteherboard? it's NVIDIA
<rlj> eric: the problem isn't that the icon for the program doesn't show up, but rather that the app itself can't find its additional icons. but that might then be the apps fault?
<Nemyn> Can anyone help me with a problem concerning my bashrc file?  I've been asking for more than an hour and a half... nobody's even spoken to me directly.
<eric> rlj: is it a standard gtk app?
<eric> rlj: what is it?
<rlj> eric: cause gnome indeed fetches the app's icon from /usr/local/share/pixmaps.
<posingaspopular> Nemyn: sorry i duno what bashrc is
<nine_> Is it possible to configure OpenOffice presentation like PowerPoint, to only show the presentation on monitor2 and not the program itself. How to set up the X-server?
<rlj> eric: yes, standard gtk as far as i can tell. it's the apc ups monitor tool at gapcmon.sf.net
<fortitUs> hey guys.. i ned help :(
<Nemyn> oh.  Alright....
<TeePOG> Nemyn: what's the problem? don't ask if you can ask, just state the problem
<fortitUs> so i was trying to install Ubuntu.. it booted up and everything
<rlj> eric: compiled from source since the latest apcupsd with bundled gapcmon isn't in ubuntu's repos
<Nemyn> as far as I can tell my bashrc file dissappeared
<fortitUs> then i clicked install
<fortitUs> and it hung
<Nemyn> I think I accidentally overwrote it with a blank file
<Nemyn> I wanted to get one that looks like the default one for ubuntu dapper
<rlj> eric: and i really don't want to clutter normal installation paths with non-apt:ed programs (since they never provide a "make uninstall"...)
<eric> rlj: how about making a symlink
<roxxy> can;t get my vga card to work in ubuntu
<rlj> rlj: i could do, but that would be 6 symlinks
<TeePOG> Nemyn: i'd paste mine but i'm using edgy
<rlj> eric:  i could do, but that would be 6 symlinks
<Nemyn> thank you teepog
<eric> yeah
<rlj> eric: might just be that the program is poorly written though, but since it uses gtk i assume to fetch the icons, the location shouldn't be hardcoded into the app
<Nemyn> sorry to sound frustrated.
<rlj> eric: i'll have a brief look at the source
<TeePOG> np nem
<TeePOG> np Nemyn
<eternalswd> pszemek, not sure what to tell you other than to figure out what driver you need.  I'm not too familiar with sound driver setups, but that's definitely what the problem is from your error, since there is no audio device, there's no audio device file to pipe sound through.
<roxxy> hey teepog can u assist me set up my vga card
<eric> rlj: yes, i am not too familiar with how gtk manages icon resources. for a small app it might just be hardcoded
<Nemyn> bye
<TeePOG> Nemyn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8069/
<Nemyn> ooh
<TeePOG> roxxy: not sure
<Nemyn> caught me just in time
<TeePOG> HTH Nemyn
<TeePOG> indeed
<pszemek> eternalswd, I have drivers in CD (cd where's drivers to motherboard) but I cand install it
<pszemek> can't
<blkdimnd> I got a question: What's the make of the program that looks like the OS X Dock at the bottem of some screen shots I see of Ubuntu?
<roxxy> it is a matrox dual head pci card
<poningru_> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru_> blkdimnd: can you give some examples?
<poningru_> there are a few
<Nemyn> thanks again teepog, thanks for the help, goodnight folks:)
<poningru_> !docker
<ubotu> docker: System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<eternalswd> pszemek, are you sure those drivers aren't for windows?
<eilker>  can someone correct it pls ?? sudo dpkg reconfigure-- xserver-xorg
<pszemek> eternalswd, yes I'm sure, because in cd is folder linux/sounds/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2
<poningru_> blkdimnd: http://swik.net/dock+Ubuntu
<blkdimnd> poningru: let me find a screen shot of one
<fortitUs> is there anyway to boot straight into the installer for Ubuntu 6.10?
<eternalswd> pszemek, okay, what trouble are you having with the drivers?
<pszemek> i don't know how to install it
<jussi01> fortitUs, from windows?
<jussi01> or without the live cd?
<eternalswd> pszemek, okay, try from the terminal: cp linux/sounds/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2 ~/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2
<OliverKrueger> Has anybody managed to get subclipse under eclipse3.2 under edgy eft running?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all: I remember in dapper that popups appeared in gnome desktop when running out of disk space, is there somebody here who knows if in feisty it should be the same way (and I have to report a bug) or it has been just removed for some reason?
<jussi01> fortitUs, If you dont want to load the ubuntu desktop live then you need the alternate cd
<fortitUs> jussi: i have a cd... but it boots live
<eternalswd> pszemek, okay, then run: tar -xjf ~/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2
<jussi01> Le-Chuck_ITA, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks :)
<jussi01> fortitUs, then you need the alternate cd...
<fortitUs> jussi.. uh
<jussi01> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<fortitUs> can i like tweak the boot options >_>
<eternalswd> pszemek, then cd to ~ and run: ls -t | head
<fortitUs> ok .. how bout installing from Windows? :(
<eternalswd> pszemek, the first entry there should be the directory extracted from the tar.bz2 file.  cd into it and see if there's a README file
<jussi01> fortitUs, there is a windows installer, but its only in testing now... what exactly do you want to tweak?
<_rui> could someone point me an openldap client setup howto on ubuntu? can't find anyone on google :] 
<fortitUs> i have the live cd.. it cant lags alot when i boot it..
<fortitUs> so i want to install straight from the boot screen.. possible?
<jussi01> fortitUs, you have to get the alternate cd then
<pszemek> eternalswd, I was copy alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2 to desktop
<posingaspopular> yes
<posingaspopular> in safe mode
<fortitUs> thanks :)
<jussi01> fortitUs, no probs
<eternalswd> pszemek, okay, have you extracted it yet?
<pszemek> eternalswd, and now I must go into folder desktop in konsole and then I must paste"~/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2"??
<jussi01> quiet in here today...
<pszemek> eternalswd, i'm just beginnign with linux
<Incarnadine> Me too.
<Incarnadine> How are you guys doing?
<Incarnadine> I feel like such a noob.
<jussi01> !offtopic | Incarnadine
<ubotu> Incarnadine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> Incarnadine, do you need some help with something?
<Incarnadine> Yes I do.
<jussi01> Incarnadine, what can we help with?
<poius> Incarnadine: Dont be afraid, people are very helpfull
<jussi01> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poius> exactly
<detectiveinspekt> I changed the  output to be /home/me/Project/Snarf/Snarf but monodevelop can't find Snarf.exe
<Incarnadine> I just recently installed Wine through the add/remove program in Ubuntu and I cant find it installed on my computer
<eternalswd> I'm still a n00b, just not as n00bish as six months ago :p
<gordonjcp> Incarnadine: it will be there
<Incarnadine> Where would the location be?
<jussi01> Incarnadine, you need to go to terminal and run winecfg
<jussi01> do you know how to use terminal?
<poius> Incarnadine: It probably wont have an icon if that what youre looking for.
<Incarnadine> Really? How come it not under my applications?
<Incarnadine> Yes that is what I was looking for.
<jussi01> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jussi01> Incarnadine, winecfg will config wine for you
<Incarnadine> There was nothing that told me to run wineconfig. How do you know that?
<pszemek> eternalswd, when I was write "tar -xjf ~/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2" then "edwardo@edwardo-desktop:~/b$ tar -xjf ~/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2
<pszemek> tar: /home/edwardo/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<pszemek> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<pszemek> tar: Child returned status 2
<pszemek> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<jussi01> Incarnadine, then to run a program under wine go to terminal and run: wine nameof program.exe
<pszemek> "
<poius> Incarnadine: It uses the commandline... To run something with wine, you type "wine program.exe" and cross your fingers :o)
<eternalswd> Incarnadine, wine is used to run certain windows applications in the linux environment, it's not really useful by itself
<jussi01> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Incarnadine> Hahahaha......ok thanks. I will check it out.
<Incarnadine> Wish me luck.
<jussi01> good luck Incarnadine
<poius> Good luck... You will get there, dont worry...
* jussi01 crosses hid fingers for Incarnadine 
<eternalswd> pszemek, if it's on your desktop, you should be able to right click on it to extract it.  from the terminal, since it's on your desktop, you would do: tar -xjf ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2
<jmazaredo_> hda is primary master what is hd1,hd2,hd5
<pszemek> eternalswd, ok, I was do it. whats next?
<poningru> jmazaredo: those are the different partitions within that single hard drive
<eternalswd> pszemek, there should be a new folder on your desktop, go ahead and open it
<Middy> D=
<Middy> I'm back!
<Middy> and, quickly checking if there's a program that allows you to use itunes Music sharing with Ubuntu?
<pszemek> eternalswd, ok. I was open it...
<eternalswd> pszemek, there should be a README file there that you should read
<Tainek> wow, lotta people here
<pty> Middy: Banshee ?
<dogsthat> 976! I can hear an echo ;)
<Middy> pty: alright, I'll check it :)
<eternalswd> Middy, rhythmbox should as well, and I believe amaroK, though don't quote me on it.
<systemd0wn> quick question concerning wifi on my fresh install of ubuntu.
<systemd0wn> it just jumped on an open AP and bam im on, its mine but thats not the point.
<systemd0wn> What app dictates this?
<Middy> eternalswd: Yeah, tried Rhythmbox, doesn't look like it does it... or it's hidden well...
<systemd0wn> go to "system--administration--network settings" and it says my cards not configured.
<eternalswd> Middy, I believe you may need to download some additional libraries to get it to work regardless of the program.  daap if I recall correctly
<Middy> Ah
<Middy> Lets see what Banshee does
<rlj> exit
<Tainek> could i drag a veterain tech head aside for a moment?, i'd like to setup my wireless laptop, but the only driver i have is a .exe :S ty
<gary> Using apt-get how do you make just one programme update to the latest version?
<jussi01> gary, which program?
<Middy> Man, Ubuntu just LOVES downloading
<Middy> Everything I do, it'll be like "sure, I can do that,let me download something"
<gary> jussi01: vim
<pavs> other than azerues and bittorrent whats a good terrent downloader?
<eternalswd> Tainek, first off, have you tried the kernel drivers for your model?  in otherwords, is the wireless card detected out of the box?
<Middy> pavs, Azureus is quite good, you shouldn't need anything else.
<jussi01> !deluge | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Middy> oOo
<systemd0wn> how is my fresh Ubuntu install handling wifi connections?
<mneptok> pavs: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<lizardmenke_> ! ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tainek> lol
<pavs> tnx jussi01 i will check it out, mneptok bittornado too
<jussi01> np pavs
* jussi01 is leaving
<mneptok> pavs: BitTornado is in the repos and dead easy to use
<Tainek> could i drag a veterain tech head aside for a moment?, i'd like to setup my wireless laptop, but the only driver i have is a .exe :S ty
<eternalswd> pszemek, how are you coming along, I really need to catch some sleep.  do you think you can handle it on your own?
<mneptok> Tainek: chipset?
<eternalswd> Tainek, first off, have you tried the kernel drivers for your model?  in otherwords, is the wireless card detected out of the box?
<Tainek> yeah
<Tainek> my chipset is a ralink one
<Tainek> the kernel drivers dont work
<Tainek> it gets split into wlan0 and wmaster0
<pavs> mneptok i am moreinterested in speed, i know that seeders matter. but i have observed since the early days of azureus, as they add more features to it the speed seems to take a hit. Or it could be just my wrong observation.
<Tainek> i have the cd that came with it, but that is a .exe and installs a ralink wireless manager (in windows)
<eternalswd> Tainek, which ralink?
<Middy> anyone familar with Mono, like, is it the same as the Visual Basic .net studio or it more like for a project you've made in VB.net studio and for porting it
<Tainek> erm, i can check
<eternalswd> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Tainek> i remember somthing about it using the ralink r73 driver
<Middy> eternalswd: er, does that mean it's just for getting stuff you've made on a windows machinne to work on a linux box?
<Tainek> *rt73
<systemd0wn> sooo... anyone?
<ys76> Hi there! Is there somebody who is able to explain me the purpose of "dapper-updates"? Obviously updates, but of which kind?
<Tainek> just opening the pdf, it'll tell me the exact one
<funpop> shut-down doesnt power down
<funpop> what can i do ?
<lizardmenke_> ys76, mostly security updates
<`Kiliko> I have a laptop and i want to disable so it wont logout me when i close my screen
<Tainek> it is : an MSI (Ralink) MS-6877 card
<eternalswd> Tainek, maybe check out this for starters https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<ys76> lizardmenke_: I would think security-updates are in *-security ???
<Polysics> hi all
<Middy> Hello :)
<Polysics> ive tried installing the flashplayer-nonfree
<lizardmenke_> ys76: you got a point there :)
<mneptok> funpop: pass the noacpi option to the kernel at boot itme
<Polysics> but, after accepting the license, download fails
<Tainek> @ erternal, it tells me i need psm installed
<ys76> lizardmenke_: That's why I am asking...
<Tainek> i'll try and find "Psm" , ty :)
<funpop> mneptok, what ?
<Polysics> and now i perpetually have to accept the license whenever i use apt, only the package still doesn't install
<Polysics> how do i remove the package from the apt queue so it leaves me alone?
<Polysics> i wll install the flash plugin by hand after
<mneptok> funpop: pass the noacpi option to the kernel at boot itme
<Tainek> hmm, its not in the add remove repository
<funpop> mneptok, i need a bit more information on how to do that
<lizardmenke_> ys76: could it just be newer versions of apps maybe?
<Tainek> *feels so green*
<Sebboh> I can't configure my wireless network card in feisty.  I was able to do it in Edgy.
<zeroflox> anyone here who has an ATi card and would like to help me setup my 3d please? i searched alot, 2 people allready tried to help.. im really lost
<ryanZ> i've installed ubuntu with this tool https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype on my windows xp system.  The install goes fine but when it boots to the ubuntu login screen my username and password never work, i can't log in.  Thx in advance.
<mneptok> funpop: press <esc> at the GRUB prompt
<Polysics> or, anyone could please give me an url for a working .deb package?
<funpop> yes and there ?
<pszemek> eternalswd, i try install but show some errors and i don't know whot do with it
<h1st0> anyone have experience with ffmpeg?  I'm trying to encode a video and add an audio track to it.  However the resulting video is as long as the audio track.  i.e. it doens't stop when the audio does.
<Sebboh> ryanz, start in single usermode and then change the password of your user...
<mneptok> funpop: edit the current boot config to include noacpi
<funpop> is noacpi a service ?
<Sebboh> noacpi is an instruction you give the kernel.. =) it tells it to not use acpi...
<mneptok> funpop: the kernel does not start services. noacpi is a kernel parameter that turns off ACPI
<eternalswd> pszemek, go to http://pastebin.ca and paste those errors there, then provide the link to your post here.
<ys76> lizardmenke_: I was pointed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates, so there are updates, which solves potentially dangerous problems
<gyaresu> funpop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface noacpi is a boot option telling the linux kernel not to use it.
<arn_> hi, when i tried "make", i got this error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop", i have Makefile.am in that directory. can anyone help me?
<funpop> ah ok, thanks for that information, ill search for further information
<Tainek> ok ty eternal, i'll go open the webpage on my windows box, as i havent a clue what psm is , cheers :)
<ryanZ> Sebboh yo how do i do that?  I can get xp to boot fine as always, but i can't get past the ubuntu login screen, even though i know my username and pw are correct.  How do i do single user mode?
<Sebboh> ryan, while in grub, use the menu to select "single user mode".  .. I think.
<funpop> hmm isnt it possible just to unable it in a gui somewhere ?
<pszemek> eternalswd, ok, I ll try it
<ryanZ> THX SEBBOH I DID IT
<ryanZ> <3
<Sebboh> you need to change your password for the user though.. know how to do that?
<eternalswd> arn_, you may need to run a configure script or bootstrap or autogen or something, what are you trying to compile?
<mneptok> funpop: only MCSEs need GUIs
<mneptok> :P
<Polysics> please, anyone knows how to remove an uninstallable package from the apt-get queue?
<Sebboh> (passwd myusername)
<funpop> i think im a mcse
<funpop> whatever that means ;)
<Sebboh> Polysics, apt-get remove packagename ?
<arn_> i am trying to compile a module for apache
<Polysics> Sebboh,  that removes an installed package
<administrator> administrator
<funpop> i messed up my system twice in the last two days, and i needed about 7 hours to solve all the problems with the terminal
<Sebboh> Polysics, *shrug* thus the question mark on my statement. ;)
<funpop> and the windows-pc from my flatmate
<eternalswd> arn_, there's probably a README or INSTALL file that will help you
<lizardmenke_> ys76: or improvements on the system to make it even more stable? ...now you got me chewing on a problem I didn't have.. :)
<arn_> yeah, i am following that
<gabz> !MCSE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polysics> problem is, flashplayer-nonfree is a special package, the pack itself only actually asks you for a license the tries to download
<Polysics> *then
<Sebboh> was that administrator client a bot master, or what?
<Tainek> im back, i tried it on my windows box, it said the page didnt exist yet
<eternalswd> Polysics, you could always download flash from adobe and manually install it, it's not that hard.
<Sebboh> Polysics, I wasn't able to use the flashplayer-nonfree package until I added the backports repository to my apt sources.  The version of that package that isn't in backports tries to download flash 7... which isn't available anymore.
<eternalswd> arn_, did you have any configure errors or anything?
<arn_> no,i didnt have
<lizardmenke_> ! ubuntu -updates
<Sebboh> installing the package correctly might be the easiest way to get rid of the broken package..
<bondi> jestes??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu -updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<funpop> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<eternalswd> arn_, whatever method, you should come up with a Makefile without file extension for make to work correctly.
<funpop> !noacpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Geronimo_> How use a printer who is on a pc with winXP ?
<systemd0wn> why after a fresh install of Ubuntu did it auto-connect to a WiFi network. what app is doing this?
<pseudoroot> lol
<student> hi
<bondi> hghgf
<funpop> /ubuntu-de
<student> oi
<bondi> hej Wojas
<bondi> ty
<bondi> wylacze deer huntera :D
<pseudoroot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Sebboh> systemd0wn, network-manager.  It's set to "roaming mode" by default, which means auto-connect to any wifi.
<eternalswd> pszemek, any luck, I really need to get some sleep
<Sebboh> systemd0wn, you can control it by clicking the little two-monitors icon by the clock.
<student> po co
<funpop> is it safe to disable the "acpid" and "apmd" services ?
<Polysics> Sebboh, , yay, fixed, many thanks
<arn_> eternalswd, i have "Makefile.am" and "Makefile.in" in that folder, and so far i know "make" uses the "am" file. but its not getting the file
<bondi> kurcze ile tu ludzi
<Sebboh> great poly.
<bondi> 978
<systemd0wn> Sebboh, it threw me off when i went to configure it and the "enable this connection" box was not checked.
<student> za duzo
<eternalswd> arn_, can you paste the README to a pastebin so I can see it?
<pszemek> eternalswd, ok
<Sebboh> systemd0wn, yeah I don't like that application.
<systemd0wn> Sebboh, thought it was fishy.  thanks.
<systemd0wn> Sebboh, you use something else?
<pszemek> eternalswd, thenks for help! yo
<Sebboh> Speaking of wireless, mine doesn't work since I switched to Feisty Fawn.  How do I make it work?  ..I don't know what's missing..  I got the broadcom firmware..
<Tainek> ok, so i know i have an MSI Ralink-6877 card, and i have a driver which is contained in an exe, which in windows installs the ralink wireless manager, where do i go from here? :S ty
<arn_> eternalswd, http://rafb.net/p/54J7X453.html
<Sebboh> systemd0wn, no, I use the same thing.  =)  I just don't like it much.
<eternalswd> pszemek, I'm sure there are others around who can help you install it, just tell them what errors you're coming across.
<systemd0wn> Sebboh, thanks. :)
<Sebboh> Tainek, uh, is that a broadcom based wireless card?  (Does lspci mention a broadcom 802.11 card?)
<Tainek> sebboh, i could check, i assume i go condole then do lspci
<ikonia_> Sebboh for fesity support join #ubuntu+1
<Tainek> *console
<Sebboh> yes.
<pszemek> eternalswd, probably that's not wery difficult, but for begginer user it's not wery simple
<Sebboh> ikonia, hmm, thanks.
<Tainek> ok, what would it be listed under?
<Tainek> actually, i'll save a screeny and image shack it
<lasg> hi, is there a tutorial for booting ubuntu from usb devices  ?
<ikonia_> lasg you may require modifying the cd image
<student> co robisz
<student> bozea
<lasg> ikonia, is there a howto ?
<student> ppatrz na fruga
<student> na franka
<ikonia_> lasg not that I'm aware of
<lizardmenke_> Tainek: if you give : lspci | grep broadcom  and come up empty  ther's no broadcom aboard
<ikonia_> lasg try searchign the forums/wiki ?
<ikonia_> searching even
<pseudoroot> lasg:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Tainek> lizardmenke , ok will do
<ikonia_> there you go
<lasg> ah thanks
<Tainek> nope, comes back clean, no breadcom
<Tainek> *broad com
<Incarnadine> I wanted to say thank you for the help with wine. Using the terminal is complex, but easy after you get things down.
<zeroflox> ok is there a apt-get install mp3/divx/xvid codecs command?
<eternalswd> pszemek, I'm guessing you're running commands from the terminal for this installation.  you can output the commandline info into files like so: command 2>&1 > outputfile.txt      replace command with whatever terminal command you happen to be running.  the 2>&1 tells stderr to be piped into stdout. and > outputfile.txt tells it to pipe stdout to the file outputfile.txt
<ikonia_> zeroflox search the wiki for restricted formats
<lasg> i do not want to install to USB, just boot from USB to install on hdd
<pseudoroot> !restricted | zeroflox
<ubotu> zeroflox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> lasg that guide tells you how to boot
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >pseudoroot
<ikonia_> pseudoroot just fyi:
<lizardmenke_> bbl
<pseudoroot> kk
<Tainek> ok, so i know i have an MSI Ralink-6877 card, its not a broadcom chipset, and in ubuntu its split in wlan0 and wmaster0.  i have a driver which is contained in an exe, which in windows installs the ralink wireless manager, where do i go from here? :S ty
<ikonia_> Tainek search the wiki for ndsiwrapper
<ikonia_> Tainek ndiswrapper - sorry typo
<Tainek> ikonia , ah, isnt that using windows drivers in linux?
<ikonia_> Tainek yes, thats what you're doing with the "exe" file
<Tainek> oh ok cool
<Tainek> ty
<eternalswd> arn_, so you ran ./configure and no errors or anything.  did you make sure you replaced /serverroot with the path for your setup?
<arn_> yes, i think so
<Tainek> i'll have to donate a few quid to ubuntu to say ty when i get it working :)
<eternalswd> Tainek, that exe is probably just a zip or cab in disguise, see if you can open it in file-roller
<Tainek> eternalswd , i did try opening it with winrar in windows, which found nothing, i'll find file-roller
<yakumo> hello, im using firefox is there's a way to limit the site that the user can access, example i don't want any user accessing yahoo.
<ikonia_> yakumo iptables or a proxy
<eternalswd> Tainek, or it could even be 7zip, though I somehow doubt that.
<yakumo> <ikonia_> how to?? :)
<Tainek> ok, well the file is 12 megs big, and when run it installs the ralink wireless manager
<Tainek> just trying with file-roller
<strapon_lover> strapon
<eternalswd> arn_, not sure why you're getting that error then.  I suppose you could try in #apache
<arn_> ok
<eternalswd> what's with the bots tonight?
<Tainek> ok file-roller says:
<Tainek> lots of wrappers found
<Tainek> and theyre supported  file extensions:
<Tainek> its got lots of , needed program not found, ignored
<Tainek> a screenie will prolly be easyer, i'll image shack it in 2 sec, gotta deal with kids
<crdlb> Tainek, have you run file on it
<Tainek> bk
<Tainek> i opened xarchive
<Tainek> use the open, and pointed at the exe
<osfameron> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Tainek> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/5111/screenshot1qr7.png
<Tainek> theres my result
<osfameron> I'm not finding https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<osfameron> oops
<osfameron> I mean, I'm not finding java.util.concurrent.locks  when I try to use openQA's selenium server using the gij java runtime
<osfameron> should I try installing the SUN one, or any other suggestions?
<crdlb> Tainek, it looks like xarchive only looks at the file extension
<phoenix87ta> is it possible to recover a deleted directory of mp3s under Edgy?  and if so, how?
<crdlb> so it won't be any help
<Tainek> oh ok
<Tainek> so what should i use?
<crdlb> Tainek, open a terminal and run
<Tainek> ok
<teeL> Hi! I have installed LAMP and phpsysinfo. But i ran into some problems. When i try to access the page i get: You don't have permission to access / on this server. Anyone know how to fix it?
<Tainek> (sorry for being such a nub)
<crdlb> file thing.exe
<b0b> hello
<Tainek> ok, the files on my desktop, what path does linux use?
<crdlb> ~/Desktop/
<Tainek> ok ty
<Tainek> so i type /desktop/setup.exe?
<pseudoroot> no
<crdlb> file ~/Desktop/setup.exe
<Tainek> ok ty
<ikonia_> unbelieveable
<b0b> I am new to the ubuntu community I just upgraded to this from deian 3.1 and it rocks
<eternalswd> Tainek, you may need to install p7zip or arj
<Tainek> ok
<phoenix87ta> b0b, damn skippy
<naamios> hello
<naamios> tell me how i change runlevel
<Tainek> i'll do it now in the add/remove
<ikonia_> naamios change the init tab in 6.06 or use the "init" command for real time changes
<b0b> I am confused on something tho I installed from a live cd and during the installation I was never asked to input a root password which I found a little odd
<crdlb> Tainek, what did the file command say?
<b0b> ?sbin?init
<ikonia_> b0b rad the docs - there is no root password
<ikonia_> b0b no
<ikonia_> !root >b0b
<ikonia_> !sudo >b0b
<phoenix87ta> ...thanks ikonia, you got it out before I could :)
<naamios> tell me how i change runlevel!
<posingaspopular> !runlevel
<ikonia_> naamios are you deaf ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tainek> crdlb , said no such file or folder, just re-typing
<naamios> yep
<ikonia_> naamios init command or /etc/inittab
<naamios> :_)
<crdlb> Tainek, use Tab completion
<crdlb> makes it easy
<phoenix87ta> is it possible to recover a deleted directory of mp3s under Edgy?  and if so, how?
<b0b> you change the runlevel by typing /sbin/init <runlevel>
<Tainek> sorry, i havent a clue what tab completion is :S
<ikonia_> phoenix87ta gonna be tough
<Tainek> (sorry guys, i must be a real pita lol)
<crdlb> Tainek, just press tab
<nine_> Why can't I mount a cifs-share as user, when I can do it as root? My entry in fstab says: //192.168.1.2/brygga /media/samuel/brygga  cifs users,noauto,username=nine,iocharset=utf8 0      0
<ikonia_> phoenix87ta ext3 journeling is great - but not that good
<crdlb> file ~/Desktop/se<tab>
<nine_> It gives me a "operation not permitted"
<crdlb> for example
<kbrooks> (06:23:03 AM) phoenix87ta: is it possible to recover a deleted directory of mp3s under Edgy?  and if so, how? no
<kbrooks> (06:23:28 AM) ikonia_: phoenix87ta ext3 journeling is great - but not that good let me clear him up...
<phoenix87ta> ikonia, yeah, just dumped em out of my trash a few minutes ago, then realized I needed them
<pseudoroot> Tainek:   Desktop is case sensitive
<ikonia_> phoenix87ta they are gone
<eternalswd> Tainek, I'm off to sleep, you seem to have the help you need right now anyways.
<phoenix87ta> blech...dammitall
<b0b> ok thanks for clearing that up for me about the root user I am so used to having to use a root password
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: journaling isn't listing all files and data on the hard drive that have been changed deleted etc
<Tainek> ok ty eternal :)
<Tainek> ah thats why , case lol
<ikonia_> b0b read the basic introduction docs on http://www.ubuntu.com before continuing
<b0b> ok
<Tainek> it says
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: the ext3 filesystem keeps a log of what has happened to the filesystem...
<phoenix87ta> ext3 = a partition type, right?
<Tainek> ms-dos exectuable PE for ms windows (GUI) intel 80386 32-bit
<ikonia_> phoenix87ta no a file system
<pseudoroot> phoenix87ta:   a filesystem
<posingaspopular> phoenix87ta: yes
<crdlb> Tainek, then it is not compressed
<ikonia_> posingaspopular no its not
<naamios> i can't find /etc/inittab
<Tainek> ok
<ikonia_> naamios what version of ubuntu are you using
<naamios> ubundu
<ikonia_> naamios what VERSION of ubuntu are you using
<kbrooks> posingaspopular: a "partition type" is like msdos or sunos etc
<naamios>  :)
<osfameron> aha.  ubuntu by default has java 1.4.2
<naamios> 6.10 i think
<Lukas> hi
<ikonia_> naamios I'm not laughing - thats 2 times your not listening
* osfameron downloads from Sun, which is probably the wrong thing to do
<kbrooks> posingaspopular: i'll defer to man fdisk on this one
<ikonia_> !upstart >naamios
<Tainek> crdlb , so should i use the ndiswrapper method with it?
<phoenix87ta> kbrooks, sorry, wrong words, right idea.  it was actually a vfat file system, which probably just makes me more screwed
<ikonia_> phoenix87t %150 gone
<goear> Hey everyone
<Lukas> How convert ogg to mp3? I tried sox file.ogg file.mp3 and message:     sox: Failed writing file.mp3: Sorry, no MP3 encoding support
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: maybe u can recover from there
<goear> I just started using linux one week ago and I got a question, how do I open .bin files to install the content, the tjhing is that Im trying to install JDK and JRE and I downloaded it from sun but It's inside a .bin file
<Lukas> Lame I have installed.
<kbrooks> ikonia_: false
<ikonia_> kbrooks really, I have no idea you can recover from vfat
<ikonia_> more so after they are out of ubuntu's trash bin
<phoenix87ta> kbrooks, how so?
<kbrooks> ikonia_: when you delete a file, whether or not its "gone" depends on how tthe filesystem implements undeletion
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: he's right. if you deleted from within windows...
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: it wouldnt  be gone without a defrag
<phoenix87ta> kbrooks, deleted out of a vfat partition from within Edgy
<ikonia_> kbrooks but vfat has no journeling so how can additional inodes be used to reference that data thats marked as gone (but actually still there)
<ikonia_> kbrooks very interested now
<kbrooks> ikonia_: if the mp3 was open, then he could recover from under the apps layers using lsof ...
<ikonia_> kbrooks yes if it was open
<ikonia_> but none of them where open
<phoenix87ta> kbrooks, nope, it wasn't
<Lukas> How to convert ogg to mp3?
<kbrooks> ok, so there.
<kbrooks> no, you cant undelete
<kbrooks> end of story
<kbrooks> permanently gone
<ikonia_> agreed
<phoenix87ta> okie dokie.  thanks for the help.  wish I'd known that before it got light out.  g'night, all
<kronoman> hello
<kbrooks> say goodbye to the files
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: hint:::
<phoenix87ta> Goodbye to the files
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: http://www.taobackup.com/
<phoenix87ta> *snicker* It WAS my backup
<goear> I just started using linux one week ago and I got a question, how do I open .bin files to install the content, the tjhing is that Im trying to install JDK and JRE and I downloaded it from sun but It's inside a .bin file
<kbrooks> phoenix87ta: there are a few lessons there that you _should_ be aware of
<phoenix87ta> kbrooks, yeah, I tell my customers that all the time...silly me for not following my own advice
<ikonia_> goear use java from ubuntu's repo's
<kbrooks> goear: well uhh, the .bin file in  question is a file that you can execute. but fortunately, you cant execute it automatically
<kbrooks> but i would sugges t that you use java from ubuntu's rpos as that is the easiest solution
<goear> ok, Im doing it right now
<Gizmo791> guten Tag
<ikonia_> kbrooks but he's a user who's been using it for 1 week.......you are assuming he's read any documetnation
<Fedman> hallo
<goear> but anyway anyone could tell me how to open a .bin file from the terminal? which command should I use?
<ikonia_> goear forget the bin file
<ikonia_> goear install from the repo
<goear> I told you Im already doing that
<ikonia_> goear if I tell you - you'll just install the bin file
<Fedman> ^^
<goear> But its good to know how to open a bin file is someday I need to do it
<goear> No I wont ahaha, Im already downloading the package
<Fedman> sh ./filname
<Sebboh> ikonia, you shouldn't withhold information...
<ikonia_> Sebboh thts my decision
<klimraamkosie> I'm trying to "sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf" but I get a response like this "chmod: changing permissions of `resolv.conf': Operation not permitted"
<ikonia_> Fedman its just ./$file once its executable
<goear> Thank you so much you guys
<ikonia_> not sh - as its not a shell script
<Sebboh> fedman, I'd suggest chmod +x file; ./file  ....
<Fedman> oh sorry I'm still sleeping :S
<teeL> When we are talking about chmod. I have installed LAMP and phpsysinfo. But i ran into some problems. When i try to access the page i get: You don't have permission to access / on this server. Anyone know how to fix it?
<kronoman> I need help with Flash 9 plugin, some websites work, but the harley davidson  webpage don't
<cberlo> Hi folks!
<Tainek> ok i'll try ndiswrapper later, i wrote down everything you said in case i need to do it again, gotta cook the kids lunch, ty for the help :)
<Sebboh> ikonia, actually, the java .bin is a shell script, iirc.  A very, very large one. =)
<ikonia_> Sebboh no its not
<ikonia_> its a binary extraction
<Sebboh> ..Try doing a head on it. *shrug*.
<cberlo> Got a longshot I'd like to investigate, and thought this would be as good a place as any.  Does anyone know if it is "remotely" possible to forward a Windows application through SSH, to display on a remote X11 screen?
<ikonia_> Sebboh possibly part of the extraction process
<ikonia_> I've not got it to hand, so can't check
<ardchoille> klimraamkosie: sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf && sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia_> cberlo not really
<klimraamkosie> :)
<kbrooks> ikonia_: ok, fine so you dismiss this on the basis of u disliking windows?
<ardchoille> klimraamkosie: You or someone has done a "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf"
<klimraamkosie> was probably me :)
<ikonia_> kbrooks not at all, its just not really possible to display windows applications on a remote X11 server
<ramvi> I used the Nvidia beta driver in edgy and did a dist-upgrade to feisty. Now only vesa and nv works, not nvidia. What's wrong?
<ikonia_> so tunnel a windows app through ssh to a remote X11 server ?
<cberlo> ikonia:  Okay, any thoughts what kind of structure would be needed to accomplish this little miracle?
<ikonia_> I'd love to hear how thats done
<ardchoille> ikonia_: Did you use the nvidia driver from the repos?
<Sebboh> iirc, it's a shell script that contains a bunch of hex..  which is dumped to a few other files..  A self extractor.  That was the only way Sun could figure out how to make a single-file self extracting installer that works on multiple platforms.  Well, it might have changed, I haven't looked at it in like three years..
<ikonia_> cberlo windows doesn't use x11 so there is nothing to really tunnel down ssh
<ikonia_> ardchoille I did
<cbx33> hey guys, I just put a new graphics card into my machine....
<ikonia_> Sebboh I will check it out when I get home
<ardchoille> ikonia_: Sorry, wrong nick
<cbx33> how do I tell xorg to use it
<kbrooks> ikonia_: false
<cbx33> a la dual head?
<ikonia_> cbx33 xorg isn't aware of windows
<cbx33> i need to identify it
<cberlo> ikonia_: Sure, but with cygwin X, it can put up an X11 layer.  Any way to "wrap" that around applications?
<ikonia_> kbrooks enlighten me
<kbrooks> ikonia_: it doesnt use x11, but there is a x11 server for windows
<ikonia_> cberlo ahhh cygwin
<ikonia_> kbrooks yes, but now thats being picky
<kbrooks> cygwin/x or a native x11 server
<b1f10> ola
<cbx33> ikonia: I have an nvidia machine
<goear> One more thing, ikonia_ I did download the package from apt-get and I get an error in the installation, more than an error it tells me to go to sun's webpage and download the doc and then place it in /tmp I did it  and now it says PRESS return no try again, no + RETURN to abort
<b1f10> ola
<cbx33> sorry an nvidia card...and that's working fine
<cberlo> kbrooks: My ultimate goal is this:  have one install of XP on a machine; use it to run a specific app to port over to an Edubuntu LTSP box.
<cbx33> I've just added an ati card
<ikonia_> cbx33 so have I
<b0b> how do i install the drivers for My nividia geforce 5500fx card
<goear> the thind is that i press the RETURN key on my keyboard and nothing happens
<_Jaak_> i have a raid configuratio in my pc, 2 disk serving as one, devided into 2 partitions, on the first partition i have windows on the second i want to install ubu. The ubu sees the 2 partitions but doesn;t recognize the windows system. It wants me to define a disklabel? I dont wanna mess up anything and would like to have grup be auto configured... Helo?
<cbx33> can i run them togehter as dual head?
<goear> the thing is*
<_Jaak_> help i mean...
<ikonia_> b0b search the wiki for nvidia
<ikonia_> b0b as I told you - rad the basic docs first
<Sebboh> ikonia, kbrooks, you might want to have a look at the software offered by Hummingbird.  Hummingbird Exceed is a windows X server...  And I think that they have other software that will forward your windows apps to x11..
<cbx33> ikonia: my problem is how to find out the information to give to the xorg config
<cbx33> any ideaS
<pseudoroot> is ogg-vorbis stream buffering a common problem with edgy and/or gstreamer ?
<b0b> how do i install the drivers tho i know plenty about my video card
<cberlo> Sebboh:  Any OSS options you know of?
<ikonia_> Sebboh thats an X server - that doesn't export Windows apps to a remote X server, that runs an X server on a windows box to allow X11 to exported to it
<ardchoille> !nvidia | b0b
<ubotu> b0b: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia_> b0b I've told you - search the wiki for nvidia
<b0b> thankyou
<kbrooks> Sebboh, ikonia_: i remember i heard of sommethinh
<kbrooks> something
<ikonia_> kbrooks share
<cbx33> ikonia: like the BUSID
<Sebboh> Ikonia, hummingbird offers other software, not just exceed.  Some of their stuff is quite exotic.  (And expensive, and silly, if you ask me..)(
<b0b> I am not a complete noob to linux
<cbx33> where do i get that information
<cberlo> Yesterday, I read about how you can set up OpenSSH server using cygwin on XP.  It even gets it's userlist from Winblows.
<ikonia_> Sebboh yes, I'm sure there are more advanced options
<kronoman> what I should check to make Flash 9 work in Firefox ?
<ikonia_> b0b then don't act like it and rad some docs
<b1f12> hi
<cbx33> cberlo, try running KDE on windows ;)
<b1f10> ola alvaro
<b1f12> yes
<kbrooks> assume u have 2 computeres, linux and  windows. u want to run notepad on windows from linux... there are a few solutions...
<b1f12> hi srah
<cberlo> cbx33: That would be nice and all, but pointless for this exercise.  :)
<IdleOne> !flash | kronoman
<ubotu> kronoman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<b1f12> hi people
<b1f10> ai algun espaol?
<goear> ikonia_ ?
<cbx33> cberlo hehe
<pschulz01> How do I enable a serial console on edgy?
<kbrooks> well, two, not a few
<b1f12> hi sexys
<goear> b1f10 s pero deberias preguntar en ingls
<Bl> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cberlo> kbrooks: I want to run notepad from windows and display that on Linux, just to clarify.
<kronoman> ubotu: I just need to open the harley davidson website to see the new 1200 N
<kbrooks> one is freeware, and one is free software
<ardchoille> !es | b1f12
<b1f10> hello
<ubotu> b1f12: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Bl> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Sebboh> kronoman, you gotta enable backports and then get the flash nonfree package..  Yeah, follow the directions that ubotu gave.
<cberlo> kbrooks: So far, I like the sound of that...
<b1f14> 0laaAaA
<b1f12> that's hot!!!!!!!
<AleXxX> olaolaola
<kronoman> Sebboh: I do have flash 9 working, but the harley davidson website refuses to load
<b1f03_> ola
<kronoman> that is all my problem , that website
<Middy> holy fucking shit.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kbrooks> the free software solution is running rdesktop, with free remote assistance on windows
<Middy> Spamage to the max.
<Middy> kbai
<b1f12> you are a dirty boy
<Sebboh> Bots...
<IdleOne> b1f03_, b1f12 b1f14 are spam bots
<b1f12> fuck you
<cberlo> kbrooks: Tried that -- only allows one user at a time to connect, and I can't specify only one app.  They get the whole desktop or nothing on a default XP.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Bl> nmvjdxhfg
<kbrooks> cberlo: i will find the coherencxe post for u
<sarah> ola
<maria1> ola
<Bl> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sarah> q pasa???
<maria1> ola sara
<b1f12> fuck you middy
* b1f12 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@11.Red-80-59-29.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by apokryphos
<cberlo> kbrooks: Thanks!
<kbrooks> cberlo: u can adapt it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, by using vlc media player, could some help me pls ?
<apokryphos> sarah: maria1: English only.
<berent> is there any software which can read a powerpoint presentation
<berent> in ubuntu
* Bl was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<crdlb> berent, openoffice
<IdleOne> sarah,  maria1 Bl also trolls
<apokryphos> maria1: yes. Only English.
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: yes, seems so
<berent> crdlb , i want the software to read out mean to speak out
<apokryphos> !irc | maria1
<ubotu> maria1: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<kraut> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<crdlb> berent, Oh you mean a screen reader
<apokryphos> !es | maria1
<ubotu> maria1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kraut> is there any evolution with nntp package available?
<berent> crdlb : yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<berent> crdlb : is it there
<crdlb> kraut, there is no news reader for evolution
* AleXxX was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<kbrooks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization ... some subsitutions though
<kbrooks> er,
* maria1 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<kraut> crdlb: but there is a support in the source for it?
<kbrooks> cberlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization some substitutions though
<kraut> crdlb: --enable-nntp
<yaman> any one knows how to use the proxy command in the wget ???
<cberlo> kbrooks: Thanks!  Your lead may help me proliferate Linux to up to 3000 clients in my school board.
<crdlb> kraut, I don't believe so
<kbrooks> cberlo: np, i do this for free :-)
<kbrooks> cberlo: replace 3389 with 80
<cberlo> kbrooks: Yeah, don't we all?  ;)
<billy> peace and love to all humanity
<berent> crdlb : is there any such talking software to read presentations
<kbrooks> cberlo: and install rdesktop
<kbrooks> cberlo: and allow users to login as admin
<tim__> Is there any way to make the deskbar applet steal the focus... some autofocus would be nice, sometimes i'll have to click it with the mouse after i use the hotkey
<crdlb> berent, there is a screen reader called festival, I don't know if it can be integrated w/ OO
<cberlo> kbrooks: I'll look into it and see if I can make it work for my scenario.  Hopefully this will do the trick!  There's another promising project called MetaVNC I'm looking into as well.
<kbrooks> cberlo: link?
<yaman> hello >>>> how can i set the proxy to the wget command ? any examble ?
<apokryphos> !repeat | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* Hobbsee wonders if eilker is friend or foe..
<ikonia_> I'd be interested in opinions as to why a php file is being offered as a download rather than served up. I have apache 2.0 from ubuntu and the php5 apackage from ubuntu installed. The loadmodule command looks good and the library is present, the AddType option is also present
<eilker> hobbsee ?
<shinobi2> does vino use ssh2 protocal or it has it's own?
<kbrooks> cberlo: i haven't tried this out on myself. just a warning hehe
<billy> what would be a reason that I'm not able to turn down my master volume?
<Sebboh> kbrooks, interesting.  But this seamless desktop thing entirely neglects to make filesystems available or anything...
<berent> crdlb: festival is speech synthesis ! will it speak out presentations
<cberlo> http://metavnc.sourceforge.net/
<Hobbsee> eilker: ah good, you're not a spam bot.
<eilker> :P
<madhu> hi everyone here
<billy> hi madhu
<eilker> hobbsee, i am a good coded spam :P
<Hobbsee> eilker: a lot of 88. people that come in here tend to be spam bots
<cberlo> kbrooks: I've tried seamlessrdp on a terminal server, but it wouldn't work right because I couldn't follow all the directions (didin't have auth to do so)
<billy> madhu: if you have  ?   feel free to ask.
<Sebboh> billy, your volume control is set to turn down the wrong mixer thingy..  Happened to me, too.
<techie> goog morning all. is there a better program than gaim to access this chatroom? I have heard of something called "xchat" if so how do I get it?
<eilker> hobbsee, i see , np :)
<madhu> billy: Can you give me the link for GRUB FAQ for Ubuntu
<ikonia_> techie xchat, irris BitchX
<ikonia_> etc
<Sebboh> techie, sudo apt-get install xchat.
<Sebboh> minus .
<techie> I just installed Ubuntu in my computer about 2 minutes ago, so I am fairly new at this.
<posingaspopular> yay!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eilker> !Xvidcap
<billy> madhu:  Have you tried www.google.com/linux ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> techie read the basic docs on http://www.ubuntu.com and you'll get a lot of basic info
<eilker> anyone using xvidcap ??
<IdleOne> techie, you are going to need to enable universe and mutliverse
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<techie> ikonia how do i find or download xchat in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !universe > techie read the privg msg from ubotu
<cberlo> Well, gotta run.  I better get ready for work (ironically).  Thanks again!
<posingaspopular> techie: open up a terminal
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, by using vlc media player, could some help me pls ? or xvidcap too
<billy> Sebboh:  You were right.  I had it set to the OSS mixer, or whatever.
<posingaspopular> or konsole whiever
<Sebboh> billy, ok. =)
<tim__> Is there any way to make the deskbar applet steal the focus... some autofocus would be nice, sometimes i'll have to click it with the mouse after i use the hotkey
<ikonia_> techie read the basic docs on http://www.ubuntu.com - and you'll soon know
<yaman> ikonia: do me a fav and tell me how can i use the wget with proxy ... is it like this "wget --proxy=on http_proxy=192.168.1.200:8080 http://link or some thing
<posingaspopular> type in 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<eilker> i cant find xvidcap in repo'
<techie> iconia thnks.
<posingaspopular> enter and youre good to go
<ikonia_> yaman hang on
<kbrooks> posingaspopular: that wonty work without him adding universe
<posingaspopular> hmmm true
<IdleOne> posingaspopular, he just installed ubuntu he will not be good to go
<madhu> yesterday the bot gave me an exact link, but  I lost it Can You Please help me
<IdleOne> madhu, link for?
<kbrooks> posingaspopular: and u shouldve taught him how to open a terminal
<ikonia_> yaman do you have http_proxy defined
<Sebboh> xchat is only in the multiverse? =P  I suppress my comment... ;P  I knew that things were getting silly when Debian didn't include pine.
<madhu> IdleOne: Link for GRUB help
<shinobi2> how to tell if vino is running on the server?
<IdleOne> !grub > madhu
<posingaspopular> also true
<Sebboh> wtf is vino?
<madhu>  IdleOne: I did not get you
<IdleOne> !grub | madhu
<ubotu> madhu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yaman> ikonia: yes i did add it to the env using the export command and i am using it now with apt automatically but the wget is ignoring it even when i use the --proxy=on
<kbrooks> Sebboh: why is it silly to not include software that consenus doesnt want includded?/
<ikonia_> yaman don't you have to specify http: in the url so it knows to use the http_proxy variable
<Sebboh> Why don't I get an error message if I enter incorrect information for the SID+key for my wireless network card?
<bobbers> hi all can someone tell me where I would read up how to get kernel sources so I can compile kernel modules?
<ikonia_> yaman if you don't specify http:// in the url it doesn't know what proxy variable to use
<kbrooks> Sebboh: which DE?
<ikonia_> bobbers they are in the repo
<jrib> Sebboh: xchat isn't in multiverse, it's in universe
<Sebboh> kbrooks, consensus?  Explain the pine-installer package, which is GPL, then. ;)
<yaman> ikonia: i did mmmmm should i reboot the pc??
<bobbers> whats the pckage name?   A google search seemed to suggest linux-tree but that didnt work
<ikonia_> yaman no - rebooting won't do anything
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, by using vlc media player, could some help me pls ? or xvidcap too
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Sebboh
<ubotu> Sebboh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia_> yaman set the http_proxy varible
<ikonia_> and do
<Sebboh> jrib, ok.  I'm sorry..  I never learned the difference really. =)
<billy> Anyone going to upgrade to Feisty? Already run Feisty?
<kbrooks> Sebboh: i can't explain that. sorry
<jrib> Sebboh: multiverse is non-free stuff
<Sebboh> ah
<ikonia_> yaman wget -p http://yourserver.com/file
<yaman> ikonia: aha thanx i ll try this one
<Sebboh> kbrooks, you asked "which DE?" .. I don't know what a DE is.
<IdleOne> billy, #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<ikonia_> billy no - its development. Development version is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> Sebboh: desktop environment...
<madhu> Thanks everyone here, Thank You Very Much
<madhu> Special Thanks to the bot "Ubotu", a beautiful tracking system
<Sebboh> Gnome.  Actually, I'm running on feisty right now.  But the same question applies to edgy.
<Toma-> madhu: give it a !botsnack :)
<kbrooks> Sebboh: well, it did  the same for me in dapper...
<IdleOne> !botsnack | Toma-
<ubotu> Toma-: Yum!
<IdleOne> lol
<Toma-> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<billy> bye y'all.  Thanks for the help!!
<Sebboh> kbrooks, well..  I've accidentally got my wireless working before, but I'd like to know how to do it on purpose..
<bobbers> ok I did apt-get build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` and that seems to be working :)
<IdleOne> when a !botsnack is given to a user the bot should respond something like " Yum, that's good! can I get a 6 pack?
<kbrooks> Sebboh: i dunno, im  not a wirelesser
<IdleOne> or directed towards i.e | or >
<Sebboh> Me either.  Friend's laptop.
<kbrooks> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<eilker> !istambul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istambul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher1> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<cypher1> Sebboh: System -> Administration -> Networking
<cypher1> Sebboh: for wireless configuration
<IdleOne> rome: Distro Builder. In component extraverse, is optional. Version 0.0.1-.5Ubuntu.0.1 (feisty), package size 5000kb, installed siza 320GB
<IdleOne> took time for me to do that lol
<IdleOne> errr size not siza
<Sebboh> cypher1, I did that.  And then I typed an incorrect key in.  ..And the system didn't notice or care.  Well, that's a problem...  I need it to notify me if there is a problem with my SSID or key.. I mean, right?
<root_> ikonia: now i got the problem when i am adding the proxy to the env it ll be there for one time i don't know y >> do you know how to fix it??
<Sebboh> idleOne, wtf is that, an archive of zeros?
<IdleOne> Sebboh, wtf do you need to wtf all the time in 30 minutes I have seen you use wtf 4 times
<berent>  is there any such talking software to read presentations
<berent>  is there any such talking software to read presentations
<IdleOne> Sebboh, it was meant to be funny is all
<Sebboh> Sorry, I use it whenever I am supposed to use "what"
<Sebboh> Bad habit.
<Sebboh> =)
<IdleOne> Sebboh, try not to. kids inn this channel
<yaman> ikonia: now i got the problem when i am adding the proxy to the env it ll be there for one time i don't know y >> do you know how to fix it??
<kbrooks> whattt is extraverse?
<TeePOG> good question
<ziegler> hi
<ziegler> I'm new to Ubuntu and I think I have found a bug in the installer
<ziegler> What should I do now?
<yaman> ikonia_: look i know what is the problem (when i am doing export http_proxy=http://192.168.1.200:8080/ ) this ll work only for the current terminal window and it's not working on all like wget and package manager what should i do to fix it ?
<kbrooks> "07:11:50 AM) IdleOne: rome: Distro Builder. In component extraverse, is optional. Version 0.0.1-.5Ubuntu.0.1 (feisty), package size 5000kb, installed siza 320GB
<kbrooks> (07:12:03 AM) IdleOne: took time for me to do that lol
<kbrooks> (07:12:20 AM) IdleOne: errr size not siza"
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, by using vlc media player, could some help me pls ? or xvidcap too
<dellolinux> ciao a tutti
<IdleOne> kbrooks, yes?
<kbrooks> yaman: put the line in your ~/.bash_profile. open gedit to that file. go to the end of the file. press enter, add line. save, exit
<kbrooks> yaman: log out and login
<lordblc> do any of you have a link to a page that explains how apt_get works?
<edmetal> ciao
<kbrooks> lordblc: it downloads the packages and installs them for you
<edmetal> solo io?
<Euphoria_> hi all
<lordblc> kbrooks: i know that.. i'm looking for command structures.. i have to help a friend over the phone since her nvidia kernel module failed to install so she's now without X, and i don
<lordblc> t have have any debian based os's around
<lordblc> to put it simple, i need a place to look on what commands to give her..
<cypher1> Sebboh: no
<tj239> lordblc, open a terminal and type man apt-get
<lordblc> tj239: *sigh*
<lordblc>  i can't.. i don
<lordblc> t have apt_get
<cypher1> Sebboh: it will never be able to find out whether a key is correct or not ? (by that will it not easy to hack into wifi networks ?) ;)
* digitalspaghetti is away: lunch
<eilker> i wanna make a video file of my desktop, could anyone help pls ?
<kbrooks> lordblc: you do have  ** apt - get **
<tj239> can you install it with synaptic?
<yaman> is there any place to set the proxy for all of the linux connections ??
<lordblc> kbrooks: no... neither do i want it.. but she does.. and she needs help..
<cypher1> yaman: System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<eilker> istanbul is not working....some pyton errors
<TeePOG> yaman: have you tried using global variables?
<Sebboh> cypher1, well, on windows it will say "can't connect" at least. =P
<yaman> :)  cypher1: thenx
<lordblc> tj239: did you read what i wrote? i said her X isn't working. without x, no synaptics..
<cypher1> Sebboh: are you using WEP or WPA ?
<yaman> TeePOG: yeah but this one work only for the current window i am using
<cypher1> yaman: wc
<tj239> sorry, I didn't read that
<TeePOG> yaman: try putting in your ~/.bashrc: export HTTP_PROXY='http://<username>:<password>@<hostname>:<port>'
<TeePOG> as well as: export FTP_PROXY='http://<username>:<password>@<hostname>:<port>'
<yaman> TeePOG: thanx done
<ardchoille> lordblc: Just curious.. are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Sebboh> cypher1, I don't know.  That's why I'd like to get an error message.  My roomate told me the "network name" and "password".  I guess that he means SSID and key..  He's asleep right now so I can't ask him. =)
<lordblc> ardchoille: i'm on neither... she's on edgy i believe..
<TeePOG> should happen next time you login, then it's global i think
<TeePOG> back to pam-ldap for me, bbl
<ardchoille> lordblc: I was just wondering why you don't have APT is all.
<cypher1> Sebboh: i guess its not possible to know whether key is correct or not, atleast in WEP
<lordblc> ardchoille: totally different flavour of linux.. ;)
<arn_> hi,i have installed apache2 in my ubuntu, then where should i get the server root?
<Sebboh> lordblc from efnet #help?
<lordblc> Sebboh: mhm
<Sebboh> Hi. =)
<lordblc> Sebboh: 'ellu
<blk^> hello,i installed telnetd but it is not running.how can i start it ?
<cypher1> arn_: not sure.. you can check /var/www/.. paths
<cypher1> blk^: did you start xinetd ?
<blk^> i dont know
<james296> how can I return the fonts.conf file back to the original to get back the default way fonts look?
<cypher1> blk^: do "ps ax | grep inetd"
<ardchoille> james296: Did yo make a backup of that file before editing it?
<Sebboh> do a /etc/init.d/xinetd reload  ... =P
<james296> probably not
<james296> :-(
<ardchoille> james296: That'll teach you.
<ardchoille> james296: You on Dapper?
<cypher1> Sebboh: does telnet package puts a dependency on inetd package ?
<omegabeta> Weird question, is there a way to make an Ubuntu install CD that installs everything the way it is now, drivers and all? just like a normal install.. but not?
<james296> cuz the thing is I didnt know I was screwing up the way fonts look, I used a script I thought would make it better
<james296> Edgy
<blk^> 14816 pts/3 S+ 0:00 grep inetd
<posingaspopular> omegabeta: yes, you can make a custom install cd
<Sebboh> cypher1, dunno.
<ardchoille> james296: Did you write that script?
<cypher1> blk^: dpkg -l xinetd
<berent>  is there any such talking software to read presentations
<james296> no lol
<Sebboh> cypher1, probably not because telnetd can probably run standalone?
<omegabeta> posingaspopular: Niiice, any info on that? just.. spent 9 hours getting the net/graphics/ other stuff to work and i dont ever EVER want to have to do that again.. so would like to make my own custom install that imnstalls everything how it is
<james296> I used it from ubuntuguide.org
<tj239> lordblc, do you know what was done prior to X's failure on your friends computer?
<blk^> omg
<blk^> aman@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l xinetd
<blk^> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<blk^> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<blk^> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<blk^> ||/ Name Version Description
<blk^> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<blk^> un xinetd <none> (no description available)
<posingaspopular> omegabeta: umm not really, my brother and i have been toying with the idea of figuring out it but thats a 'summer' project
<posingaspopular> i do know its possible though
<omegabeta> haha no worries
<omegabeta> opps wait a minute
<Sebboh> hey, watch your paste, blk^.
<Euphoria_> im have instaled nvidia driver fine, in nvidia setting put 1680x1050 apply setting and save xorg conf but when im restart the computer he come again a 1280x1024 and the xorg has no changed?
<omegabeta> aha
<james296> so what can I do?
<Euphoria_> any idea
<Euphoria_> :)
<omegabeta> posingaspopular: donwload "Reconstructer" images everything and makes an install, just found it :)
<posingaspopular> oh awesome
<posingaspopular> Reconstrutcter
<posingaspopular> thats great
<ardchoille> james296: Did you use automatix or easyubuntu?
<james296> no
<lordblc> tj239: unfortunately no.. i made her read up the log from X to me over the phone, in which she told me that the vndiai kernel module had failed.. i suspected she needed to reinstall that, but.. since i don't know how to handle apt, i can't just give her the answer..
<omegabeta> posingaspopular: Hell yes, and by the looks of it.. its fool proof.. the first options i can see here aree "Create Live cd" and "Create install"
<james296> it was a short 2 line scropt I used, no software involved at all
<omegabeta> *happy dance*
<james296> script*
<posingaspopular> thats awesome
<_Jaak_> banshee has imported all my music, now it lists them, but i doesnt show any text, like artis and title?
<omegabeta> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com
<james296> so yeah I just need the ORIGINAL fonts.conf file plz
<james296> from Edgy
<tj239> lordblc,  mine did also ....... I solved it by doing the tty and nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common    and there's a single line that says DISABLED_MODULES=""  and I put nv between the parenthesis
<cypher1> blk^: can you try installing xinetd ?
<james296> well?
<lordblc> but that means you have no 3d support..
<tj239> maybe it's a clue?
<lordblc> tj239: yes. it does tell me something..
<lordblc> tj239: just not sure she will agree to it.. as she
<tj239> not if the "nvidia" driver is loaded ... beryl has the
<lordblc> hmm
<dave> hi, i'm using ubuntu 6.10, in nautilus i can create folders, but not delete them, but i can delete them from the console, can anyone please help?
<tj239> restricted modules update ready .... I got my download today
<omegabeta> dave: open a shell, type in sudo nautilus, then try
<lordblc> i will phone her up and do it..
<james296> so can someone tell me what to do or not?
<dave> omegabeta, yes that works
<omegabeta> james296: whats up?
<james296> I REALLY want the original fonts.conf file
<james296> what do you mean whats up?
<omegabeta> james296: as in, what was your original question
<blk^> i already have sshd installed and working,but i need to install telnetd,i installed xinetd,i restart it but nothing is working
<tj239> lordblc,  do it or don't,  I don't care.   but it's how I got an image back on my screen
<ikonia_> james296 just re-install if you want it THAT bad
<james296> I have been waitin for a solution to the problem I asked you guys
<james296> I need the default fonts.conf file
<lordblc> tj239: :) thanks.. it helps me to have something to work on..
<ikonia_> james296 just re-install if you want it THAT bad
<cypher1> blk^: you need to configure xinetd to start telnetd
<dave> omegabeta, why doesnt it work normally?
<james296> I do not want to go through the hassles of gettin this OS so far perfect with Beryl
<agliv5> Greetings all :) can anybody help me with compiling x264? getting some funky error....
<posingaspopular> the full documentation is available online
<meiyaaiwo_> How do I install the game -Heroes3
<posingaspopular> you should be able to do copy and paste
<ikonia_> james296 just reinstall it
<james296> NO
<omegabeta> dave: Because it's fool proof, it makes ure that you "really" know what you are doing before you delete stuff.. well thats the idea anyway
<blk^> how do i configure xinetd to start telnetd ?
<posingaspopular> GFDL
<ikonia_> james296 not the whle box, just the package
<omegabeta> you can also get scripts that let you right click/geditas root
<omegabeta> gedit as root*
<james296> I have no reason to reinstall it, just because of a font problem, there HAS to be a solution
<james296> what package?
<ikonia_> james296 there is, re-install the package over the top - it won't break anything just re-apply the file
<dave> omegabeta, ? i want it to work normally
<omegabeta> james296: post here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=131
<ikonia_> james296 the xorg fonts package
<james296> whats the package for the fonts?
<frankzeka> hi there!
<james296> is that what its called? xorg fonts?
<cypher1> blk^: i have not done xinetd configuration.. but i think there is a directory "/etc/xinetd", under which there will be conf files which you need to modify/add
<james296> so I can type sudo apt-get remove xorg fonts?
<ikonia_> james296 don't remove the fonts package
<ikonia_> james296 that will break X
<dave> hi, i'm using ubuntu 6.10, in nautilus i can create folders, but not delete them, but i can delete them from the console, can anyone please help?
<ikonia_> james296use synaptic to see what you have installed - work out the fonts package and refresh it by re-installing it over the top
<yakumo> anyone know how to lock some website... im using firefox as my web browser
<ikonia_> dave what does it say when you try to remove them (permissions denied ?)
<dave> ikonia, it doesnt say anything
<ikonia_> yakumo use iptables - or setup a proxy server
<ikonia_> dave what happens when you try to delete them
<digitalspaghetti> weird, i've just opened up my laptop and typed in my password from the screensaver, and now my top and bottom bar have frozen, there are no buttons for me to click, exept my system tray and recycle bin
<omegabeta> this is a wild gues, but can you do a local chmod as root and reset file permission to r//w/e ?
<digitalspaghetti> so i can't even click to restart
<agliv5> and here it is : /usr/bin/ld: common/mc.o: relocation R_X86_64_32S against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<agliv5> common/mc.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
<agliv5>   Anyone have any ideas?
<JohnRobert> yakumo: you an ex-quake2 player?
<cypher1> :D ! this channel people count is over 1000
<dave> ikonia, nothing happens
<digitalspaghetti> is there a command i can type in to restart from terminal
<ikonia_> dave it can't be notheing
<yakumo> nope
<ikonia_> does the folder highlight before you press delete
<ikonia_> yakumo nope what ?
<dave> ikonia, i right click, then click on move to trash, and nothing happens
<ikonia_> agliv5 incompatible
<yakumo> sori,
<ikonia_> dave don't move it to the trash, press delete see what happens
<agliv5> ikonia,  what's incompatible?
<finalbeta> digitalspaghetti: try cntr-amt-backspace to restart X. I think that bug is know and will be fixed before final
<ikonia_> agliv5 the .o file you're using
<finalbeta> cntr-alt-hbackspace
<ikonia_> agliv5 it has symbols in ther are unexpected
<dave> ikonia, delete nothing happens, shift-delete works
<techie1> hello. Can anybody help. I downloaded from ubutnu the "xhat"program and asked to install the program. Instead I got a folder with tar.gz files.
<james296> what is the xorg fonts package called?
<ikonia_> dave what happens then
<techie1> any better way of doing this directly
<ikonia_> james296 use synaptic to search for it
<ikonia_> techie1 doing what
<ikonia_> techie1 ooh I see
<james296> I did
<yakumo> ehre can i find  iptables
<james296> didnt find it...
<cypher1> techie1: did you try "apt-get install xchat"
<james296> just xorg
<berent>  is there any such talking software to read presentations
<ikonia_> techie1 james296 impossible - search for "fonts"
<dave> ikonia, when i press delete nothing happens, but if i press shift+delete, then it deletes it
<ikonia_> dave ok
<ikonia_> dave that wasn'tmean for you - sorry
<ikonia_> ughh
<ikonia_> dave - yes it was
<ikonia_> techie1 that wasn't mean for you - sorry
<techie1> ikonia there were two to download one was gnome common (the one downloaded) and a new xchat version which I did not download. Does that help?
<berent>  is there any such talking software to read presentations
<james296> fontconfig?
<cypher1> !repeat > berent
<dave> ikonia, its an external usb hard disk btw
<techie1> I thought ubuntu does the installation directly after downloading programs.
<james296> gsfonts?
<berent> yes cypher1
<ikonia_> techie1 download xchat or gome-xchat from the repo's using synaptic - don't try to install a tar.gz
<agliv5> ikonia, ok... what's an .o file, and how do I fix this?
<yakumo> where can i find  iptables
<ikonia_> techie1 it does - but you didn't use apt or synaptic to download by the looks of it
<techie1> ikonia I will try again.
<ikonia_> yakumo in the ubuntu repo
<yakumo> copy
<frankzeka> anyone install squid (and can run it without problem?)
<techie1> I thought I did use synaptic.... i'ii be back and retry
<techie1> thanks.
<ikonia_> agliv5 o is an object file - what are you trying to do and I'll see if I can figure a soltuoin
<berent> i am feeling left out
<ikonia_> frankzeka I have done in the paste
<ikonia_> past
<agliv5> ikonia, let me postbin... hang on....
<cypher1> berent: it may be the people who know what you want may be here at present
<cypher1> berent: it may be the people who know what you want may be *not* here at present
<berent> cypher1 : is it? how do u know that
<dave> hi, i have a usb hard drive, and i cant move files to trash, i can only shift+delete them, can anyone help please?
<ikonia_> berent there maybe something under the "accesability" options in ubuntu
<ikonia_> dave right click on them and show me the permissions
<yakumo> iptables is already install on my system, where can i find it? :)
<ikonia_> yakumo probably /usr/bin
<berent> ikonia_ where is accessibility option
<agliv5> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8080/
<ikonia_> berent no idea - I don't use them
<cypher1> yakumo: try dpkg -L iptables
<cypher1> yakumo: you will find where the files had been delivered by iptables
<frankzeka> or locate iptables
<yakumo> ok
<dave> ikonia, owner is create and delete folders, but file acess is ----
<berent> ikonia_ do u know any talking software to read presentations
<ikonia_> agliv5 is that a kernel driver ?
<yakumo> i  try command find  iptables
<yakumo> but no such file
<ikonia_> dave there is no such owner as "create"
<berent> ikonia_ like talkit
<ikonia_> yakumo use windows
<agliv5> ikonia, is what a kernel driver?
<ikonia_> agliv5 wht you are trying to build
<cypher1> yakumo: try dpkg -L iptables
<billy> how would one monitor two processors with the "system monitors" that can be added to the panel?
<tkp> Could someone please confirm for me that dapper uses linuxthreads rather than the Native POSIX Threads Library?
<yakumo> copy
<frankzeka> try this: "updatedb" and then " locate iptables"
<ikonia_> billy there is a processor id
<ikonia_> tkp it doesn't use linuxthreads - it uses NPTL
<dave> ikonia, owners permissions are "create and delete" for folders, but permissions are "---" for file access
<agliv5> ikonia, I'm trying to build x264... for mplayer / mencoder.... I don't know if it is a kernel driver...
<ikonia_> dave you can't follow simple instructions. I'm sorry I don't want to assist any further
<frankzeka> but if you run command in the shell and shell reply "command not found", so, they no exist..rs
<agliv5> ikonia,  it's a video codec like xvid...
<yakumo> what happen when is use dpkg -L iptables
<ikonia_> agliv5 ok
<tkp> ikonia_: are you sure? ( see http://rafb.net/p/YG1dBp38.html)
<billy> ikonia_, I cannot find where.
<ikonia_> tkp 6.06 ?
<tkp> ikonia_: how do I check?
<xfab> hi there
<ikonia_> tkp what version of ubuntu are you talking about
<tkp> dapper
<ikonia_> is that 6.06 (I can't remember the names)
<xfab> i've got a little question
<tkp> how do I find out the exact version I'm running?
<xfab> I messed up my su-terminal
<ikonia_> tkp lsb_release
<tkp> Ubuntu 3.4.6-1ubuntu2)
<Matic`Makovec> How do I turn off the screensaver appearance and that "security" logout which comes with it after some time?
<agliv5> xfab, how?
<tkp> ikonia_: No LSB modules are available.
<ikonia_> tkpubuntu 3 is linux threads
<ikonia_> tkp  ubuntu 3 is linux threads
<dave> ikonia, u asked me to right click on them, and show u the permissions, thats what i did, did u perhaps want the results of "ls -l" ? which is "drwxr-xr-x   2 dave dave 4096 2007-03-01 12:50 untitled folder 2"
<Matic`Makovec> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matic`Makovec> Naah
<ikonia_> tkp just to be clear - please show me uname -a
<xfab> when I do a su, there's just a # and I can't autocomplete anymore
<xfab> anybody knows this problem?
<tkp> Linux saltnvinegar.kirk.home 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia_> dave sorry - I'm not prepared to use any more time with you
<ikonia_> xfab you don't use su - you use sudo
<daedra> UBUNTU ROCKS
<billy> ikonia_, the generic "system monitor" in the "add to applet" or another one?
<omegabeta> Anyone have any suggestion for some decent games repos? or a site that has the repos link plus a list of its contents?
<daedra> it really does
<ikonia_> tkp that doesn't look like ubuntu 3 - that should be nptl as its a 2.6 kernel
<cypher1> yakumo: you will know what and where files were delivered from iptables package
<dave> ikonia, ok thats fine, but dont say its because i cant follow instructions, because i did!
<xfab> ikonia_: ok, but I also would like to restore it to default
<berent> any talkit software in linux
<ikonia_> daedra be quiet - this is a support channel, general chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tkp> I'm prety sure it's linuxthreads (see my previous paste)
<daedra> ikonia_: thanks!
<xfab> ikonia_:because I'd like to know what I've done wrong :)
<lukas> hello
<ikonia_> dave dave you right clicked and told me the permissions where create - the owners are Dave and the group is dave
<fiveiron> ugh... did something get broken with the nvidia-glx drivers?
<ikonia_> fiveiron depends which version
<idefix> what is this error? Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<tkp> a NPTL one looks like http://rafb.net/p/kpOs6n78.html
<fiveiron> ikonia, i've got the driver version 1.0-8776
<dave> ikonia, i told you the file access permissions and the folder access permissions, not the owners
<ikonia_> fiveiron whats the package version number
<yakumo> i try the command locate iptables and there is bunch of file display om my console which one
<miranda82> hello
<ikonia_> tkp yup thats an ntpl one
<ikonia_> yakumo use windows
<frankzeka> so, I install squid, and they run for a few hours, diskd down and not run again, the error is "msget: no space left in device", but the HD is 160 GB free
<Sp4rKy> hi there
<lukas> hi
<yakumo> windows? OS
<lukas> :)
<tkp> ikonia_: how can I upgrade this ubuntu to use pthreads then?
<kenthomson> HELP; can someone guide me on how to capture video from a dv camera, that connects to my computer via usb2.0? I have libraw1394 installed, but i can't get it to work
<ikonia_> frankzeka look at where the log files and cache are stored
<ikonia_> frankzeka make sure the disk has not switched to read only
<tkp> (that last paste was from another system I know to be using NPTL)
<fiveiron> ikonia, you talking "nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776"?
<ikonia_> tkp you can't upgrade glib versions as it will break the system
<ikonia_> fiveiron yup
<techie> hello ikonia
<ahanda> www.bafirss.com
<ikonia_> fiveiron I'm not aware of an problem with that package
<tkp> ikonia_: no way??
<techie> apparently it did work this time.
<billy> what's a good applet for dual cpu display?
<ikonia_> tkp no as all the packages are built using glibc method $X if yo swap to $Y it will break the whole box
<kenthomson> hoa?
<dave> ikonia, well whatever, its not my fault u cant read, and u dont know about ubuntu 6.10 and nautilus, u shouldnt pretend u do when u dont
<techie> apparently there were two programs needed to be installed and then it took care of the rest.
<dave> loser
<xfab> ikonia_: would you know how to switch the su-terminal session back to normal, so that I can use the autocomplete feature again?
<Sp4rKy> i'm trying find the good driver for my sound card. Because now it uses OSS driver. Anyway, i don't know exactly what card is it (an intergrated chipset on acer Inspiron 5100 laptop). Does anyone can take a look at http://paste.sos-sts.com/?60 and help me ?
<tkp> ikonia_: si|te!!!
<fiveiron> ikonia, does xorg.conf not use "TV-0" as an identifier for a device anymore?
<ikonia_> dave I seem to be doing fine helping everyone else
<miranda82> i get no partition table on my external hdd, and last blocks are corrupt, is there any way to make a new partition avoiding those blocks???
<ikonia_> fiveiron I don't think so, hang on let me see if I have any notes
<techie> is there a way to change fonts in here?
<tkp> ikonia_: if I'm gonna upgrade then... what version should I go to?
<ikonia_> tkp well to be honest I'm a little surprised at something. Can you hang on for 2 minutes ?
<xfab> techie: which irc-client do you use?
<frankzeka> is set to rw  in fstab
<techie> xchat
<ikonia_> frankzeka that doesn't mean its not had a problem and re-mouted its self read only
<fiveiron> wait a minute
<yakumo> <cypher1> i use locate iptables and theres a bunch of file display, which one?
<ikonia_> frankzeka just offering you options
<techie> xfab I have also used gaim, which one do you prefer?
<xfab> techie: sorry, I'm using gaim at the moment :-/
<fiveiron> oh... hmm.
<ikonia_> yakumo the one called iptables
<xfab> techie: well ^
<kenthomson> //////\\\\\\\\\\\
<fiveiron> ok... i'm getting my error on this config line:  Option         "UseDisplayDevice" "TV-0"
<techie> <xfab then tell me about gaim since I also use that!
<ikonia_> kenthomson don'tmake pointless posts this channel is big enough
<fiveiron> brb
<ikonia_> fiveiron isn't it just TV as there is only one TV socket so it won't get numbered
<tkp> ikonia_: sure
<kenthomson> ikonia_, so you are going to dictate terms to me? Be off with you.
<billy> thanks gang.  you rule!!
<ikonia_> kenthomson I'm asking you not to mess up the channel flow with pointless posts
<ikonia_> kenthomson its busy enough
<techie> xfab u still there? If so how do you change fonts using "gaim"?
<cypher1> yakumo: most probably something that ends with the name iptables ?
<kenthomson> ikonia_, how about you helping it by not breaking other people like "dave" with your baseless whimsical troubleshooting advice?
<xfab> techie: hang on a sec :)
<cypher1> yakumo: you need to read how to configure iptables
<yakumo> /sbin/iptables or /lib/iptables?
<yakumo> copy
<ikonia_> kenthomson I'm not berating him - I said I didn't want to help
<techie> it seems that gaim or xchat are both very good and stable programs for coming in here.
<cypher1> yakumo: /sbin/iptables
<kenthomson> ikonia_, troll
<ikonia_> kenthomson I think you'll find I'm quite compentant
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<posingaspopular> Sp4rKy: this paste bin didnt show any code...
<yakumo> ok
<omegabeta> This channel should work like a torrent, if you get what you like - stick around and re-seed it, only re-seed the information
<apokryphos> ikonia: yes?
<kenthomson> ikonia_, call them and let them see for themselves
<yakumo> then how??? :)
<ikonia_> techie the gnome intergreation seems quite good
<cypher1> yakumo: but i thought ipchains was integrated into linux kernel
<techie> <xfab which wordprocessor do you use?
<Matic`Makovec> How do I turn off the screensaver appearance and that "security" logout which comes with it after some time?
<kenthomson> apokryphos, he's trying to rule us all, and dictates terms to me
<ikonia_> apokryphos can you take a look at kenthomson please - he's disrupting the channels flow with lines like |||||||||<<<<<<>>>>>>>
<agliv5> ikonia, any ideas?
<xfab> techie: hmm.. my way to change it doesn't seem to work anymore, perhaps they changed it
<techie> <xfab just curious because in windows xp I used to use "polyedit" which I like lots!
<kenthomson> ikonia_, and what did you do just now?
<ikonia_> kenthomson ~I'm not - I'm asking you to not put in pointless posts - its a busy channel
<kenthomson> ikonia_, whinner
<xfab> techie: I'm using openoffice at the moment
<techie> anybody can comment: I used to use "polyedit" in xp is there an equivalent in Ubuntu good for writers?
<xfab> techie: I'm quite happy with it
<ikonia_> agliv5 be with you in a sec - just doing two other problems first
<omegabeta> Guys,  bith of you.. get over it.. how trivial is it.. think about it.. who cares eh :)
<apokryphos> kenthomson: stop.
<xfab> techie: but abiword should be faster, at least that's what I heard
<ikonia_> tkp you still listening ?
<agliv5> ikonia, take your time :)
<apokryphos> kenthomson: please don't be annoying
<omegabeta> have a smoke and grab a glass of coke or something :) arguiing on the inter-webz is SO not worth it
<techie> <xfab I will certainly give it a try
<tkp> ikonia_: I'm here
<xfab> techie: ok :)
<ikonia_> tkp sorry just had to confirm something - ubuntu 6.06 is using linuxthreads - it looks like edgy is the first one with nptl
<kenthomson> apokryphos, he's behaving like he is the boss, giving hopeless solutions to another user "dave" who got pissed-off and left, just like i am going to do, if this nuisance is not stopped
<techie> thanks you all. I must run but so far I like Ubuntu pretty much. It seems effective, and reliable.
<xfab> techie: sorry, that I couldn't help you with your IRC-Problem
<eilker> i have a .deb file, how to install it ? dpkg foo.deb ??
<cypher1> yakumo: check what ubotu told you
<kenthomson> eilker, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<techie> <xfab that's fine. I will snoop around that program next time.
<tkp> ikonia_: so I was right - much to my disliking :(
<xfab> techie: there's a way a bit more complicated
<apokryphos> !ohmy | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia_> tkp but I can't be certain ubuntu 6.10 is the first - but it looks like it
<xfab> techie: you could use a terminal-IRC-Client
<tkp> so... I need to go to the latest edgy?
<xfab> techie: and change the font of the terminal
<kenthomson> apokryphos, so you too are on the same side of the fence?
<apokryphos> kenthomson: if you have a complaint about a user, then please *just* tell a channel operator.
<techie> <xfab not worth it for me. I think gaim or xchat are good enough for me.
<techie> <xfab but thanks nonetheless. have a great day. must run.
<ikonia_> tkp I can see a fesity test build with it, so I can assume edgy has it too
<eilker> kenthomson>: thanx
<omegabeta> kenthomson: dude, your stating to sound possesive, just get over it and chillax :)
<xfab> techie: I thought you would say that ^^
<tkp> ikonia_: I'm a little confused, as I'm sure I have some apps running on here using pthreads
<tkp> I guess not tho
<kenthomson> apokryphos, i told you about ikonia_, scroll a little above and record the last few lines of user-dave, for proof enough
<ikonia_> tkp thats why I had to check too as I didn't thikn 6.06was linuxthreads
<omegabeta> =/
<Sp4rKy> posingaspopular: http://paste.sos-sts.com/?60 shows
<kenthomson> apokryphos, omegabeta, when i drop-by to get help in a friendly channel, to find people like ikonia_ pretending to juggle around with all the troubleshooting and dictate terms to me, its purely annoying
<ikonia_> tkp I'm not sure how that would work to be honest
<omegabeta> *sighs* people need to lighten up, this is a linux help channel ffs not livejournal
<yakumo> ok
<tkp> ikonia_: is there an easy upgrade path from dapper to edgy?
<posingaspopular> Sp4rKy: i opened it in konqeror let me try fx
<ikonia_> tkp ther is an upgrade path - but I prefere a fresh install as your moving from an LTS build to an none LTS build
<berent> any talkit software in linux
<ikonia_> !upgrade >tkp
<omegabeta> kenthomson: dude, you get that. we all do.. the worst thing to do is bite back.. be better than it and ignore it man.. why waste your time on it.. seriously
<tkp> ikonia_: :(
<tkp> thanks for your help
<ikonia_> tkp sorry - thats just the way it looks
<ikonia_> tkp no problem
<apokryphos> Ok, no more now please. If anyone has issues, please PM me as the discussion is interrupting support.
<tkp> ikonia_: you think Edgy, or Feisty?
<ikonia_> tkp edgy would be better as fesity is not yet released
<tkp> :) k
<kenthomson> omegabeta, as it is i am fed up today, with all the linux troubleshooting and annoyed, so thought would let someone trying to be bossy a piece of himself back to deter any other ambitious actions of him from scarying users like me and "dave" away
<posingaspopular> Sp4rKy: well theres the problem: ATI
<posingaspopular> type 'alsamixer' in the konsole/terminal
<ikonia_> agliv5 you stil there
<apokryphos> kenthomson: stop.
<agliv5> ikonia, yep
<omegabeta> kenthomson: I understand dude, I really do, I've spent the better half of 9 hours re-config'in the kernel :)
<angusrf> is there a fritzcard-driver  *.deb-package for ubuntu?
<ikonia_> agliv5 it "looks" like you are trying to build the package on x86_^4 but one of the codecs it wants to link against is i386 - therefore the module is unusale
<ikonia_> unusable
<apokryphos> omegabeta: please stop this discussion in here.
<Sp4rKy> posingaspopular: i wirte the output of alsamixer command at the end of the paste
<omegabeta> apokryphos: just trying to help =/
<agliv5> ikonia, is there anything I can do?
<ikonia_> agliv5 well - inveistage your codecs or what it wants to linkx against, am I right that your using x86_^4
<xfab> someone knows how I could fix my mediakeys (Logitech diNovo) on Gnome?
<ikonia_> x86_64
<kenthomson> posingaspopular, can you give your nick to ikonia_ ? He's the one implying it, not you.
<agliv5> ikonia, starting to believe I should install gentoo instead of Ubuntu x64...
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ikonia_> agliv5 bare with me lets see if we can work this through
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<posingaspopular> heh i cant i use it in like 30 diff. locations
<ikonia_> agliv5  I doubt it but lets see
<ikonia_> apokryphos thank you
<apokryphos> and ikonia: you know I'm around, so please don't use that call when not necessary.
<agliv5> ikonia, I am patient...
<ikonia_> apokryphos thoguht you'd left - sorry
<posingaspopular> ah the internet
<frankzeka> we can't use the private mode in this channel?
<posingaspopular> Sp4rKy: i have no clue...
<ikonia_> agliv5 ok just so I'm clear your using edgy 6.10 onx 86_64
<ahron> yo. i got 2.6.20.1 with fglrx and madwifi up and running on edgy. :) im so happy
<Sp4rKy> posingaspopular: :(
<posingaspopular> yea sorry
<agliv5> ikonia, embarasingly... I'm not too sure... just grabed the package that looked right...
<ikonia_> agliv5 show me uname -a please
<Sp4rKy> nobody else can help me ? http://paste.sos-sts.com/?60
<posingaspopular> plus i have school in 10 min
<xfab> someone knows how I could fix my mediakeys (Logitech diNovo) on Gnome? (I already tried keytouch, but isn't there an other way?)
<Sp4rKy> posingaspopular: ok :) good class so :)
<ikonia_> tkp while looking at someone elses problem I can confirm that 6.10 has nptl in
<tkp> ikonia_: really?
<tkp> hmm
<ikonia_> tkp yup agliv5looks like he's using 6.10 and he's trying to compile something and look.....agliv5
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> tkp pthread:    yes
<agliv5> ikonia, Linux Qui-Gon-Jinn 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 18:03:05 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tkp> oh, hang on... 6.10 - thats Edgy right?
<ikonia_> tkp yup
<ikonia_> agliv5 ok thanks
<ikonia_> agliv5 2 minutes
<tkp> ah, damn... thought for a minute that I didn't have to upgrade :/
<agliv5> ikonia, k
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* posingaspopular is afk
<akrepis> selam
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<akrepis> da
<akrepis> nabesiniz
<akrepis> islam0131
<eilker> ingilizce :D
<NET||abuse> hey all, i have a wee problem with my flash in mozilla.... whenever there's a banner flash at the top of a page, and perhaps just above the flash rectancle area there's say a drop down menu, i find that the drop down menu doesn't apear over the flash block.. is there a way to fix that?
<NET||abuse> and by mozilla i mean firefox.. :P
<Mumbles> whats a decent backup tool ?
<akrepis> ya v0131c0131n0131m
<akrepis> :)
<NET||abuse> does anyone else see that and have some kind of idea if you can rectify that,, here's an example of a site i am having the problem with.. www.sisk.ie
<ikonia_> agliv5 the problem looks like this - you're uxing x86_64 but its trying to use a c++ objects (example common/i386/mc-c.o common/i386/predict-c.o ) which as you can see are i386
<ikonia_> agliv5 so the symbols from the i386 modules will be incompatible with x86_^4
<ikonia_> x86_64
<agliv5> ikonia, sounds logical... what can we do to fix this ?
<ikonia_> agliv5 well it looks like this package is not ready for 64 bit use (at a glance) so you can either contact the developers and find out if there are any 64bit patches/source - or try building ina 32bit chroot but that in my opinion is more hassle than its worth
<ikonia_> NET||abuse I can se that site fine
<omegabeta> Anyone have any suggestion for some decent games repos? or a site that has the repos link plus a list of its contents?
<wille> oi pessoal estou com um problema na configurao do alsamixer sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use Poseidon UML software ?
<ikonia_> omegabeta the dissaponting thing is there are not many games out, and even then few are in an ubuntu package. There are some int he games repo's for ubuntu
<agliv5> ikonia, you mean the x264 package isn't compatible with x86_64?
<Sp4rKy> because on my computer poseidon is ver very very slow
<ikonia_> agliv5 well it may be, however the package you're using looks for i386 modules -
<teeL> Is there a way to auto transfer all images on a digital camera when i connect it to a usb port?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, if you try to mouse over the menu option to the far right, you'll see the background of a drop down menu?
<ikonia_> teeL drag and drop - or use Karmera or something like that
<omegabeta> ikonia_: Ye, I've taken a look, nothing to exciting.. Not willing to fork out for cedge either
<NET||abuse> ikonia, and it's being obscured by the flash block below it
<lonran> hallo
<ikonia_> omegabeta I agree, its dissapointing
<lonran> i have beryl and emerald running but the original theme icon i had has changed, are the gtk control theme and the icon theme independent from emerald?
<teeL> ikonia_: its a server without a monitor.
<ikonia_> NET||abuse thats normally bad flash coding
<ikonia_> teeL not really then, you'd have to script it
<ahron> linux has come so far since i started using it in the 90s and windows has gotten so slow. i installed vista, but ubuntu was back within 4 days
<ikonia_> lonran you'll get better support in #ubuntu-effects
<teeL> ikonia_: aw ok
<ikonia_> ahron offtopic chatter is best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lonran> ikonia, thks
<NET||abuse> ikonia, just that IE on windows, and even Firefox on windows doesn't have that issue. as far as i know... one sec i'll go test it on my windows machine.. br
<agliv5> ikonia,  took out the --enable-libx264 and it compiled; however now make mplayer is erroring...
<NET||abuse> brb
<ikonia_> agliv5 to you want to share the make output ?
<ikonia_> seeif we can progress it
<TeePOG> can anyone please help me with the correct /etc/fstab syntax to mount a NIS user's home directory with NFS? i just don't seem to find a reference for it anywhere
<ikonia_> TeePOG you need automounter and nis running, automounted will handle that rather than fstab
<ikonia_> TeePOG google for auto.home and auto.master
<NET||abuse> ikonia, yeh, just tested it on windows  with IE and firefox, both display the drop down menus above the flash banner, and this isn't the only site i've seen this issue, i've seen it a few times
<rpereira> Hi, Is there someone using Feisty with desktop-effects?
<TeePOG> ok ikonia_, any pitfalls i should watch out for?
<ikonia_> rpereira fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<NET||abuse> ikonia, would you double check there in your firefox, mouse over the menu's at the top and see if you get the dropdowns?
<agliv5> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8081/
<rpereira> ikonia_: Thanks
<ikonia_> TeePOG nis is insecure - thats a big problem, but take your time is tbest tip as nis is tricky
<ikonia_> NET||abuse I'm a bit busy at the moment
<NET||abuse> ikonia, :) that's fine then,
<TeePOG> it's the incumbent system ikonia_, and time is not something I have a lot of
<NET||abuse> ikonia, if you had time of course, wouuld never expect you to help if you're busy :)
<ikonia_> NET||abuse sorry got 10 things going on at the moment
<agliv5> ikonia, I though I would let you guess... ;)
<NET||abuse> ikonia, hehe, tell me bout it ;)
<darkcommon> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ikonia_> agliv5 this is VERY interesting -O4 NET
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> agliv5 -04 -march=nocona -mtune=nocona
<darkcommon> hi
<agliv5> ikonia, I have no idea what you are talking about...
<ikonia_> agliv5  it also looks like it still wants X264 (look -D__X264__ )
<darkcommon> emm... what irc client you recommend (EDGY 64)
<ikonia_> darkcommon xchat, irris bitchX - its your choice
<ikonia_> darkcommon its just personal taste
<Matic`Makovec> Hmm...my mic volume on vent is pretty low friends say. How could I make it higher? I did quite a lot of experiments in alsamixer but didn't help
<darkcommon> a good client, who can tell me who people are in the channel
<billy> can the system monitor be configured to monitor only one CPU ?
<ikonia_> agliv5 common/amd64/mc-a2.o thats looking better though
<ikonia_> darkcommon I've just given you 3 options
<darkcommon> ikonia, what use u?
<agliv5> ikonia, mabye to you ;)
<ikonia_> darkcommon depends where I am and what I'm doing - try them and see which one YOU like
<Matic`Makovec> darkcommon, use xchat
<Fracture> hi, I have a linux installation, and wish to replace the hdd with a new one.  what is the best way to copy the data to the new drive ? dd / rsync ?  the new drive is bigger.
<darkcommon> OK
<ikonia_> agliv5 I have a request - thats not going to be popular with you
<darkcommon> Fracture, do a backup with rsync
<Fracture> darkcommon: rsync -a / /media/newhdd ?
<ikonia_> agliv5 can you remove the maplayer source dir - and re-untar it and check again as I think you have some caching from your previous attempts to make
<darkcommon> yes
<darkcommon> I use it
<agliv5> ikonia, what's the point in having such a spiffy dual core system if the best codecs aren't supported...
<ikonia_> agliv5 I didn't say they wheren't suport
<tabman> I've to fill out adobe acrobat forms, how can I do that on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> support
<jvik> damn :\ i cant install my soundcard drivers
<ikonia_> agliv5 try removing the source and trying again as it loks like there is some caching
<agliv5> ikonia, eaisy enough ;)
<ikonia_> then we can see IF we can take it foreward
<ikonia_> forward
<techie> Question. I tried to look at some video on youtube.com via Ubuntu but it tells me I need to donwload flash. I tried to do it directly through the browser but it did not work. Is this something I must also search through and let Ubuntu install itself?
<ikonia_> (no promises though)
<ikonia_> !flash >agliv5
<ikonia_> oops
<darkcommon> matic'makovec in XChat what i can view the userlist
<ikonia_> !flash techie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash techie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chippi> modprobe
<ikonia_> !flash >techie
<darkcommon> jvik what is you audiocard?
<ikonia_> darkcommon hover over the user list
<Chippi> modprobe <soundmodule>
<techie> <ikonia_ thanks. so I do a search for flash and install?
<darkcommon> emmm... its an hotkey, i dont have very good english
<Slike> hi, is there a fairly easy way to create a custom live-cd, with some ubuntu packages on it that are not included on the cd by default?
<ikonia_> techie pretty much - check the instructions int he link I sent you
<ikonia_> Slike its not easy to create livecd's
<techie> <ikonia_ can you send the link again.
<Fracture> darkcommon: should I exclude /proc, /sys and /dev ?
<jvik> darkcommon: Realtek ALC880/ALC861
<ikonia_> !flash >techie
<jvik> Built in on motherboard
<darkcommon> Fracture... "/" its the file system, include all
<techie> <ikonia_ sorry but where is the link. or how do I access it.
<darkcommon> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> techie check you pm window
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<clust> Hi, I want to make a fresh ubuntu installation in a directory to set up a chroot environment, How can I do this?
<Fracture> darkcommon: /proc and /sys aren't real filesystems..  are they ?
<frankzeka> ikonia_: thank you, I try and reply after to you
<ikonia_> !flash >techie
<darkcommon> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ikonia_> frankzeka pardon ?
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >darkcommon
<frankzeka> about squid
<frankzeka> hehe
<jvik> Anyone other here that have had issues with installing Realtek ALC880/ALC861 soundcard drivers ?
<darkcommon> ikonia_ I only want to say WHO install fp9
<darkcommon> and Im saying it for me!
<ikonia_> frankzeka ooh right
<ikonia_> darkcommon ok - so redirect it to yourself !flash >darkcommon for example
<frankzeka> ikonia_: bye
<darkcommon> amm... ok1
<ikonia_> agliv5 be back in 3 minutes
<tabman> I've to fill out adobe acrobat forms, how can I do that on linux (Ubuntu) ?
<enry> hi, i have a question:
<darkcommon> tabman are you saying... install adobe
<enry> creative sb live ----> no 4 channels recognized
<tuskon> He hello people
<darkcommon> ikonia_ can you say me a simply but useful IRC client?
<darkcommon> ikonia_ based on mirc, if possible
<tabman> darkcommon: install adobe from where ?
<enry> i have read it's a alsa driver problem if it's included in the kernel, how can i solve?
<dxdemetriou> can I optimize my whole system from i386 to k7? I have seen somethings about apt-build and prelink, but I don't now if it is a good idea
<darkcommon> tabman what is your distro?
<agliv5> ikonia, It's definately taking longer to compile now... which I assume is a good sign ;)
<jvik> When i choose ALSA for music i get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq= 512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Can't open resource for typing (wrinting) or whatever. I have norwegian version of linux, so i translated myself.
<jvik> help please =)
<tuskon> I have a question. I use openoffice 2.0. us. I need to instal a dutch spelling.
<tabman> darkcommon: ubuntu LTS
<darkcommon> tabman Dapper?
<tuskon> I use Kubuntu KDE 3.5.5. Can someone help me on my way?
<darkcommon> tuskon say me
<darkcommon> emm... for register nicks?
<Chippi> ivik which soundcard do you have?
<tuskon> say me?
<jvik> chippi Realtek ALC880/ALC861
<topato> hello. I have just installed ubuntu on a server .. and have a question about how to work remotely with it in an unobtrusive fashion.. we use os x on our workstations and want to, somehow, mount a directory on the server on our workstations..
<jvik> built in asus motherboard
<austinian> What is the advantage to using Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<Chippi> is that an onboard sound?
<jvik> onboard. yeah
<enry> nobody can help for sb live 4 channel problem?
<tabman> darcommon: 6.06
<topato> what is most efficient (a combo of decent security, performance and transparancy)? sftp, ssh and samba comes to mind
<darkcommon> austinian Kubuntu is KDE, ubuntu GNOME
<Chippi> you have to use the AC97 kernel modul
<tabman> darkcommon: 6.06 or 6.10 I don't remember
<jvik> Chippi. Can you explain PM? Too much talk in here
<jvik> :)
<austinian> darkcommon: Thanky you.
<Chippi> for onboard sound the AC97 is the right module
<darkcommon> austinian No problem.
<darkcommon> tabman wait...
<Chippi> jvik im quite busy
<tritio> ok
<techie> I know ivonia told me but what do I type in my synaptic Package manager search to find the flash program I need to play youtube files?
<rausb0> Chippi: not true. ac97 is widely used by onboard sound, but not by all.
<Chippi> but you can use google the get an installation guide for the AC 97 sound module
<tuskon> darkcommon. What did you meen..say me?
<jvik> Where do i choose sound module ?
<jvik> im newb in linux
<rausb0> Chippi: recent onboard sound often uses the snd-hda-intel module
<darkcommon> tuskon say me your problem!!
<Chippi> jvik how old is your board?
<jvik> it use ac97 module
<jvik> i know that
<jvik> 1-2 years old
<Chippi> ok that's good
<tuskon> Ok ik need to install a dictionary dutch (holland)
<jvik> But where do i choose module ?
<darkcommon> tabman ON EDGY: Do this first (is safe) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories  Next, do this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_PDF_Reader_.28Adobe_Reader.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Chippi> can you handle google search?
<tabman> darkcommon: I download the .pdf forms and I need to fill those forms
<darkcommon> a...
<techie> Can anybody tell me the link again I need to download the flash player from synaptic?
<darkcommon> you need CrossOver (I can share you it) for install adobe pro
<techie> My browser will not play youtube files because I need the flahser for linux
<darkcommon> AWAY
<tabman> darkcommon: what would adding these extra repositories serve ?
<Chippi> jvik if possible try to get an PCI soundcard, for example a soundblaster because the work much better in linux systems than onboard sound
<rausb0> Chippi: btw, snd-ac97-codec is only a helper module. the actual sound module would be snd-intel8x0 or snd-ens1371 or ... (there are many modules depending on snd-ac97-codec)
<techie> what's the link for flash?
<techie> can anybody help?
<ikonia_> !flash >techie
<Chippi> ok
<jvik> Chippi :\ i am not able to get a pci soundcard
<ikonia_> agliv5 back
<tabman> darkcommon: I'm not just looking for an adobe reader but also a writer you see
<Chippi> jvik try "modprobe snd-intel8x0"
<Chippi> that will load the sound module if availeble
<jvik> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko': No such file or directory
<jvik> e few errors that looks like this
<jvik> was the only thing i got
<jvik> a*
<ikonia_> jvik modules not there
<martalli> Can someone point me in the right direction?  I want to create a "music toaster" with an old computer.  Basically - if it boots, I want it to start paying music off a defined playlist (much as some have setup fah to run as a background process.  Planning to use dapper 6.06.1 (6.10 would be OK if necessary)
<amaan> can someone help me with kiba-dock?
<Chippi> you have to compile the module into the kernel
<techie> <ikonia_ when i use that link it tells me that unable to find that for my platform
<Chippi> but that's really a f* job
<ikonia_> techie what is your platform
<martalli> This is for our music-on-hold system - I want it to work even if the power goes out and back on without anyone botherin it (exc ept to turn it on if necesary
<techie> ubuntu (linux)
<jvik> Chippi; i have the modules, but i have problems with installing them
<Chippi> if I were you I would just go and buy a cheap PCI sound card :)
<ikonia_> techie x86 or x86_64
<jvik> i have the uncompiled things
<techie> x86
<Chippi> because the onboard sound always causes trouble in linux
<techie> !flashx 86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashx 86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ernstan> hey anyone know a good burning tool i want to burn a .iso file
<martalli> ernstan: k3b or gnomebaker
<ikonia_> techie show me uname -a please
<galen198> Hi!
<galen198> I need help!
<ikonia_> galen198 you have to ask a question to get it answered
<Chippi> I had the same problems with my onboard sound until I bought me a soundblaster which works just from start up :)
<ernstan> martalli: thanks will test
<galen198> My Xubuntu refuses to start
<agliv5> ikonia,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8083/ & http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8084/
<jvik> What does a good soundblaster card cost now-days?
<Chippi> that's the very best advise I can give you
<Chippi> :)
<dyrne> jvik: like 29 dollars
<galen198> I just updated to 6.10 and now when I reboot, everything is just lack
<ikonia_> agliv5 arn't the win32 codecs not available on x86_64
<Chippi> yea
<galen198> black*
<tabman> darkcommon: ?
<agliv5> Can anybody help me out?  When installing ubuntu, I accidently formated my boot sector and now windows won't start... what can I do?
<wbvmwareimage> hallo
<ikonia_> agliv5 looks like they are not abailable agliv5
<dyrne> martalli: could you just put a script in inittab with the respawn option and use mplayer with a playlist?
<ikonia_> Checking for Win32 codecs ... no
<ikonia_> agliv5 re-install grub
<agliv5> ikonia, I don't know... I followed the guide for installing them and it wasn't too complicated.... should I try w/o ?
<martalli> Well, actually, I was planning somehting like that, but looking for a pointer on what to look up first - I will check out inittab
<agliv5> ikonia, how?
<Chippi> someone here tried feisty fawn already?
<martalli> What would it be for edgy?
<dyrne> martalli: im not sure about new init.  i think edgy still has /etc/inittab
<ikonia_> agliv5 well defoo remove them as you've not got them installed according to the configure
<ikonia_> !grub >agliv5
<Chippi> eeewww win32codecs :p
<agliv5> ikonia, ubuntu /boot is on a diffrent partition then the windows boot... that's the problem...
<edward_> Hi
<Chippi> use "lame" ^^
<ikonia_> agliv5 shojldn't be a problem
<martalli> Regarding sound cards, I found this one:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829130001
<edward_> When I disconnect from my router and connect directly to the net I cant ping google.com
<edward_> I think I need to reset something on my compy but what
<martalli> on newegg for 7.50 (abnout 13 after shipping)
<nn-main> man if you avertize ubuntu on Tv it would spred like wild fire No more Windows Junk. If they set up a cheep tec suport;; that would be cool
<martalli> dyrne:  Thanks for the tip.  I can probably take it from there
<agliv5> ikonia, the guide I was following instructed just to unpack the tar.bz and then copy the files to the /usr... dir no compiling involved...
<webben> nn-main, It would make a lot more sense to advertise System 76.
<ikonia_> agliv5 well you're configure can't see it
<webben> Most people buy computers; they don't install operating systems.
<NET||abuse> hmm, wondering if anyone would have a look at a flash/firefox display issue i'm having, i'll just outline the problem again for you.
<NET||abuse> the trouble is with flash in firefox, but only on linux.. basically, some sites i've gone to, all sorts of different ones, have a header graphic, then a horizontal menu with drop down sub menus, but below the horizontal menu there's a flash banner, some kind of animated graphic or advertisement, the issue is that on firefox and ie on windows, the drop down menu's appear above the flash banner, but on linux, the drop downs are below a
<NET||abuse> nd so obscured by the flash banner
<agliv5> ikonia, I don't need them (i think) so I'll just configure w/o
<martalli> webben:  Now, if retailers such as walmart and dell focused more on the linux market, that may make a difference
<tabman> i'm looking for a pdf file writer on ubuntu ?
<amaan> can anyone help me with kiba-dock?
<NET||abuse> does anyone else have such an issue? if you want to view and example go to www.sisk.ie  so i need to figure out a fix for this, any suggestions on how to fix the browser configuration rather than the site, as these are not sites i'm coding, they just one's i've visited.
<webben> martalli, Sure.
<elkbuntu> !pdf tabman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf tabman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webben> tabman, Scribus, OpenOffice.org
<tkp> advice wanted... I'm going to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy... What should I back up first?
<daedra> arrrr every distro of ubuntu up to and including 6.06.1 work on my pc, but the ones thereafter don't
<webben> tabman, various postscript output tools
<jvik> Anyone have exprience with installing onboard soundcard (ASUS) realtek?
<webben> tabman, There are loads of them.
<elkbuntu> webben, scribus-ng too ;)
<Wuffi600> hi all.
* Wuffi600 waves hello
<NET||abuse> tabman, best thing is to use OOo
<edward_> When I disconnect from my router and connect directly to the net I cant ping google.com
<webben> tabman, Scribus is probably your choice if you want to send something to the printers.
<ikonia_> agliv5 looking at the output from the make - it looks like the codecs installed on ubuntu are too old to be used to build against the newer version of mplayer
<edward_> I think I need to reset something on my compy but what
<NET||abuse> tabman, so write up a document, then export to pdf, works great for me
<webben> tabman, For anything else, consider a format like HTML.
<dyrne> daedra: feisty a no go?
<ikonia_> agliv5 thats what it looks like without me trying it myself
<webben> tabman, since AFAIK no opensource free tools support generating PDF with accessibility features.
<tabman> webben: I've downloaded some pdf files and they are basically electronic forms I need to fill them & save them as it is as pdf files
<webben> tabman, Easiest thing is pull down adobe acrobat for linux
<webben> tabman, It's either in the commercial or multiverse repositories, i forget which
<NET||abuse> tabman, yeh, hate that lark, there is official acrobat reader for linux isn't there?
<jvik> Any norweigans that can help priv here ?
<edward_> When I disconnect from my router and connect directly to the net I cant ping google.com
<edward_> I think I need to reset something on my compy but what
<NET||abuse> the adobe acrobat for ubuntu (dapper) is only v7
<clust> how can I clean up an ubuntu system for minimal size.  I wan to remove man pages an simillar things.
<berent> i have installed oracle xe on edgy
<NET||abuse> acrobat is currently on v9 afaik
<berent> now i want to connect it by JDBC
<berent> i dont have any java platform
<berent> which is the best software which will help me
<bullgard2> What variable is 'LC_ALL=(unset)'? It may have a meaning with locales or computer language C.
<tabman> webben: though repositories or adobe website ?
<techie> Ivona.. when I try to download the flash program my browser tellsm "totem could not play fd" something" unkn ow stream
<pi_> anyone know pureftp?
<webben> tabman, Hmm... i've been using version 7 from multiverse
<techie> ivona, still trying to download the flashplayer or addon for my browser. Message again is Totem could not play fd://0" could not determine the stream
<webben> tabman, 7.0.8 in the repos is almost the latest version offered for Linux anyhow
<webben> (the Adobe site offers 7.0.9)
<berent> how to run sqlj and java programs on ubuntu
<dyrne> clust: well offhand rm -fr /usr/share/doc/*   and rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<eagles0513875> how do i remove an ati proprietary driver reason i ask is because it is causing wine to act up and not work
<finalbeta> berent: install java :/
<tkp> I'm about to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy...
<omegabeta> anyone here know if xine is still maintained? and if not, a decent alternative with as many features/options
<tkp> update manager requires you to work in X
<webben> NET||abuse, tabman The newest version of the Reader for Windows is only 8 not 9.
<tkp> the only way I can do that on this machine is via nxclient
<finalbeta> tkp: the server version doesn't have an upgrader I believe.
<edward_> When I disconnect from my router and connect directly to the net I cant ping google.com
<edward_> I think I need to reset something on my compy but what
<NET||abuse> webben, ahh; ) wasn't sure
<Mumbles> woah
<tkp> finalbeta: this is not the server version
<finalbeta> tkp: ask edgy/upgrade questions in #ubuntu+1
<Mumbles> my ubuntu cd keeps on messing up
<tkp> finalbeta: k
<Mumbles> i used it thismorning as well
<clust> dyrne: thank you, You are swiss knife ;)
<NET||abuse> anyway... soooo annoying this flash display depth issue i've got
<ikonia_> NET||abuse I suggest you feedback to adobe ?
<NET||abuse> anyone have a clue about why drop down menus on a site would be obscured by a flash block.
<NET||abuse> ikonia, well it's odd as it's only on linux, not on windows
<edward_> http://www.local.net/~jgo/linuxhelp.html
<edward_> oops
<eagles0513875> !ati remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tabman> webben: and it'll let me write inside the form fields whichever acrobat I get from the repositories ?
<ikonia_> NET||abuse the flash player for linux is different
<tabman> webben: what is the package name ?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, yeh, i know.. it's an odd one, but I would have thought there was some kind of difference in firefox either that could cause the issue
<webben> tabman, acroread
<tobi1canobe> hello!
<webben> NET||abuse, I'd report it to Adobe as a bug in flash (assuming you're using version 9 not version 7)
<tkp> back again with questions re upgrading Dapper->Edgy
<tabman> webben: but I think acroread will only let me read files not write into them ?
<tobi1canobe> what's the min ram requirement for ubuntu. I only got 64MB
<finalbeta> tkp: what's the exact problem? The upgrade manager will download all packages, and will start installing, if all goes well, you will be asked to reboot and you will be in edgy. But many dapper > edgy upgrades are troublesome, fail for several users.
<ikonia_> tobi1canobe 128 mb
<NET||abuse> webben, oh yeh yeh, the nonfree flash direct from adobe
<tobi1canobe> crap.
<webben> tabman, I think it will let you fill in PDF forms.
<edward_> When I disconnect from my router and connect directly to the net I cant ping google.com
<tkp> finalbeta: this worries me
<edward_> I think I need to reset something on my compy but what
<tobi1canobe> ikonia_: thanks anyhow
<tkp> I can not affor it to fail
<webben> tabman, I don't know much about that process however, never having done it.
<tkp> afford
<ketil__> tkp : then make sure you backup as mush as possible
<miilunpolttaja> tkp: then why upgrade?  : )
<finalbeta> tkp: I've done 2 upgrades, and they gave me nightmares. I recommend a fresh install
<tkp> miilunpolttaja: because I need NPTL
<finalbeta> Edgy -> Feisty upgrades will go much smoother.
<tabman> webben can you try & let me know, I can give you the link to a fillable pdf form, it'll only add to your knowledge ?
<NET||abuse> webben, would you confirm the bug? www.sisk.ie go to the contact us in the header menu, you'll see the edge of the drop down pearing around the edge of the flash block
<techie> can anybody help I can't download the flashplayer via my firefox browser, it tells me "Totem could not play" can anybody explain what that means?
<NET||abuse> webben, if you have FF and flash nonfree v9 installed :)
<ikonia_> techie you don't download it via flash - you download it from the repo - as thel ink I sent you explains
<tkp> ok. well in that case I guess I need to find a wy to do a fresh install
<dyrne> edward_: sounds more like a router problem
<techie> sorry ikonia but what is repo?
<webben> tabman, What makes you think I'd be a better tester than you?
<techie> I know you sent me the link but I am very new at this and this does not compute.
<ketil__> tkp : if you decide to upgrade, make sure package ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop is installed. Also, remove most files beginning with "." in your home dir
<webben> NET||abuse, I'll have a look
<techie> can you explain fruther
<NET||abuse> techie, oh dear,, you really should know what package repository is.. :)
<tabman> webben: not that just as I'm not on linux right now & don't have the package installed either
<edward_> When I am connected directly to the net?
<ikonia_> techie the repo is where ubuntu software is kept
<NET||abuse> webben, cheers, your a star! :)
<ikonia_> techie follow the instructiosn in the link I sent you
<edward_> How could that be a router prob?
<omegabeta> anyone here know if xine is still maintained? and if not, a decent alternative with as many features/options
<teeL> How do i print on both sides of a paper? =P My printer can do it but i dont know how
<pi_> nobody know pureftp?
<webben> tabman, use vmplayer?
<tabman> webben: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5257B.PDF
<tkp> ketil__: by the sounds of it an upgrade is a bad idea. This is a critical system
<dyrne> teeL: the term to look for is duplex printing
<techie> i hear you.
<NET||abuse> omegabeta, good question,,
<ikonia_> tkp I'm not a fan of upgrades at the moment
<ikonia_> omegabeta I believe it is
<NET||abuse> teeL, duplex module, your printer has to have it (it's a hardware feature)
* tkp goes looking for a second hard drive
<ketil__> tkp : then make a clean install instead. But why not wait for the next long term support (LTS) release?
<teeL> dyrne: ok thanks :)
<techie> first half hour with Ubuntu guys.... I will learn. thanks again.
<tkp> because I need NPTL yesterday
<ikonia_> ketil__ thats a long time away
<techie> I will go back and try.
<tkp> it's stopping me run certain software
<NET||abuse> techie, there's a link covering how to manage the packages for ubuntu
<NET||abuse> !packages
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<edward_> When I disconnect from my router and connect directly to the net I cant ping google.com
<edward_> I think I need to reset something on my compy but what
<ikonia_> edward_ probably no dns
<ketil__> ikonia : I'm aware, but it's still an option for many ppl
<ikonia_> edward_ as your router didn'tgive you a dns server
<ikonia_> ketil__ yes it is
<gvainfo_> hi
<edward_> Im talking about when im NOT connected to my router
<edward_> I cant connect
<tkp> my main drive is actually a raid of two smaller drives, giving me one large drive to work with
<techie> <NET||abuse> thanks.
<ikonia_> edward_ yes, I know - so your router won't give you a dhcp address - so you won't be able to ping anything
<edward_> Im connected DIRECTLY to the net
<tkp> I have 130gb left on it
<eagles0513875> reset ur network card edward
<edward_> Yes I know that
<edward_> I need to reset something on m y compy to get that
<tkp> cn I do a fresh install in this remaining space, without touching the existiing install?
<ikonia_> edward_ so how do you expect to ping anything when you have no DNS servers being offered via dhcp
<eagles0513875> yya u can tkp
<tkp> eagles0513875: know where there is a how to about this by anychance?
<edward_> Same way I can when I plug my windows compy into the net
<eagles0513875> not that i know of
<edward_> ANd it works
<ikonia_> tkp just create the file system on the space space
<edward_> as it resets automatically
<ikonia_> edward_ ubuntu isn't windows
<edward_> I KMNOW
<edward_> I have to do the reset manually
<edward_> How do I do that
<ikonia_> edward_ so don't expect it to work like windows
<eagles0513875> how do i remove proprietary ati video drivers
<ikonia_> edward_ what reset are you talking about ?
<ikonia_> edward_ you just need dns servers by the sounds of it
<edward_> IM not expecting iot to work like windows
<edward_> My isp provides that does it not?
<finalbeta> tkp: the installer can resize that left over space, and create a new partition for you.
<ikonia_> edward_ then don't say "like my windows box" when I ask you how you expect it to work
<eagles0513875> how much space do u have left tkp
<ikonia_> edward_ your isp provides it through your router
<ikonia_> edward_ in my opinion
<finalbeta> eagles0513875: read up, 130gb
<tkp> 130gb (it's actually two drives raided together)
<tabman> webben: i'm looking for a download manager accelerator on ubuntu ?
<eagles0513875> ok how much space do u want to allocate to edgy
<NET||abuse> webben: any joy? did  you check out htat bug? :)
<tkp> eventually I can trash the old installation... I just have no way of backing it up which is why I want to do it like this
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, for ati it's dead easy. just remove the ati-video pacakge and re-install mesa-dri and glx
<tkp> I can use all the remaining space, -5gb perhaps
<edward_> Well thaen why can I connect through wiondows
<NET||abuse> finally reset your driver to 'radeon' on your xorg.conf
<ikonia_> edward_ because windows works differently - as I said stop comaparing it
<ikonia_> edward_ windows may have cached your dns
<eagles0513875> i have the ati-video already install but for some reason the mesa glx is still saying in direct so u saying i have to install mesa dri
<ikonia_> edward_ or I could be wrong about your setup
<edward_> I think you may be
<ikonia_> edward_ do you have access to the ubuntu box now ?
<edward_> Yes
<ikonia_> edward_ show me the output of ifconfig in a pastebin please
<edward_> paastebin?
<ikonia_> !pastebin >edward_
<edward_> pastebin: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<eagles0513875> how do i do that net
<ikonia_> edward_ sorry try "sudo ifconfig -a"
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, one sec,, what's the packages your working with? ati-video-driver or something..
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, or the fglrx drivers?
<edward_> Password:
<edward_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:02:5A:90
<edward_>           inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<edward_>           inet6 addr: fe80::213:d4ff:fe02:5a90/64 Scope:Link
<edward_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<edward_>           RX packets:2510 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<edward_>           TX packets:2593 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<edward_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<eagles0513875> its a propriatry one from ati which installed the fglrx drivers
<ikonia_> edward_ I said in a pastebin
<edward_>           RX bytes:1698110 (1.6 MiB)  TX bytes:361058 (352.5 KiB)
<edward_>           Interrupt:201
<NET||abuse> edward_, don't paste in channel
<edward_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<edward_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<edward_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<eagles0513875> paste bin STOP SPAMMING CHANNEL
<NET||abuse> STOPPPP
<edward_>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<edward_>           RX packets:3233 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<edward_>           TX packets:3233 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<edward_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<TeePOG> how do I set my default session to KDE for all users? I'd rather not do it manually, there are a lot of users
<Toma-> !ops
<NET||abuse> kick im someone?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<dyrne> edward_: edward leave and renter channel
<edward_>           RX bytes:209691 (204.7 KiB)  TX bytes:209691 (204.7 KiB)
<edward_> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<JosefK> she canna take it captain :/
<edward_>           NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
<eagles0513875> UR GOIGN TO GET BANNED FOR 24 HRS
<tabman> i'm looking for a download manager accelerator on ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> edward_ I told you to do that in a pastebin
<eagles0513875> net can we talk in private
<TeePOG> good grief
<Toma-> guys, if someone is being retarded, call the ops with !ops
<dyrne> i dont think hes registered or knows what pastebin is :)
<TeePOG> how do I set my default session to KDE for all users? I'd rather not do it manually, there are a lot of users
<ikonia_> Toma- someoen did
<edward_> Sorry about that
<Toma-> !pastebin | edward_
<ubotu> edward_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia_> edward_ put it in a pastebin so I can see it please
<dyrne> edward_: it happens pretty regularly here :)
<NET||abuse> edward_, flood to somewhere like pastebin http://rafb.net/paste
<Kawasaxi> g'morning
<edward_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8088
<ikonia_> edward_ thanks
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, brb 5 mins.. just gotta sort something here
<Talaman> hey, does anyone know if we have to download a patch for the time change?
<eagles0513875> ok
<edward_> I can't belive how fast I figired that out
<Kawasaxi> coupl help me with mounting drives fro ubuntu install?
<ikonia_> edward_ can you show me the output of "cat /etc/resolv.con"
<Seveas> Talaman, that patch has been included in Ubuntu for a few months :)
<ikonia_> edward_ figured what out ?
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: windows? ntfs?
<Talaman> ok, cool, just checking
<edward_> No such file or dir
<ikonia_> edward_ there you go
<tabman> download accelerator/manager accelerator on ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> you're not getting any dns options
<edward_> ?
<Seveas> ikonia_, you forgot the f ;)
<ikonia_> Seveas typo
<ikonia_> edward_ /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia_> Seveas well spotted
<Kawasaxi> well, theres 6 partitions, 1 is unallocated
<TeePOG> ikonia_: you told him to output "resolv.con"
<TeePOG> [16:22]  <ikonia_> edward_ can you show me the output of "cat /etc/resolv.con"
<ikonia_> TeePOG yup saw it after a nudge
<TeePOG> heh
<TeePOG> np
<edward_> Command not found
<ikonia_> edward_ no no no "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<JosefK> edward_: he meant "cat /etc/resolv.conf" :P
<eagles0513875> how do i run the 3ddesktop pkg
<eagles0513875> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<edward_> ok got it
<ikonia_> edward_ pastebin please
<darkside> Hi @all
<edward_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8089/
<Kawasaxi> ok what are root partitions and swap partitions
<edward_> Thats so cool
<darkside> Someone avail who can provide some help with ubuntu server?
<eagles0513875> how do i run the 3ddesktop pkg
<ikonia_> edward_ whats cool ?
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: think of root as c:\  and swap as your page file
<edward_> Pastebin
<ikonia_> edward_ ok - so there is 3 name servers on there - and you have a 192.168 none routable interenet address
<finalbeta> !ask | darkside
<ubotu> darkside: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia_> edward_ so you need something to do nat translation - which I assume is your router or modem
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: swap is virtual memory
<Kawasaxi> so then typically, my root should be the largest one? all my files would be going there?
<edward_> Well right now its working fine
<tabman> i'm looking for a download manager accelerator on ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> edward_ so something is doing your nat translation for you
<edward_> BUt Im talking about when imn not connected to the router connected directly to the net
<darkside> fine then :) I like to have the following: Run vnc server to provide a GUI remotely - though only have a console login locally, cause the on
<erik_> Wierd error, is it just for me that firefox crashes when going to one.com ?
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: well it depends. but if you are just going to have / and swap   which is the simplest setup then yes. swap should just be equal to ram generally
<ikonia_> edward_ yes, thats the point I'm trying to make
<darkside> ly thing i will have connected will be s small b/w monitor :)
<ikonia_> edward_ your router is doing you're nat / offering your IP and dns info via dhcp
<edward_> ok
<eagles0513875> its just u erik
<Talaman> ok, just got that patch
<ikonia_> edward_ take away the router and you won't get that information
<jimcooncat> I want to send a bunch of pdf's to a printer. Is there a command to do that in one shot?
<edward_> ah ok
<darkside> What do I need to install after initial installation will be finished?
<ikonia_> edward_ do you see what I was saying now ?
<erik_> eagles0513875: Ok, thanks, will try to figure out what I'm doing wrong then...
<edward_> YEs I think so
<ikonia_> edward_ super
<eagles0513875> try this erik
<edward_> BUt therees a way to do it without the router right?
<eagles0513875> type one and then hit ctrl enter and it fills in the rest of the things and c if that help
<eagles0513875> s
<Kawasaxi> alright, so ill make two more partitions. the swap one will be 2gb, and the other (i guess where ubuntu will go) has to have a minimum of...
<ikonia_> edward_ you'd need to a.) know if there is anything to nat you or get your public IP address, setup your IP and dns servers and gateway manually - but yes it is "possible" depending on your ISP
<erik_> Nope. It starts loading the page, and them BAM. Disappears
<edward_> BTW thanks for putting up with me
<edward_> ok
<JosefK> is anyone running J2EE on their Ubuntu server? (and can point me to a setup guide?  the wiki's empty)
<edward_> Well perhaps we can circumvent that
<ikonia_> edward_ its very doubtful though that you have something like a NAT translation on your line - or that your ISP would offer out a public ip address - but it may do
<ikonia_> edward_ circumvent what ?
<strav> hi there, I'm having a little problem getting logs from a chrooted dir (on which I installed a minimal ubuntu system, where syslogd is started and proc mounted) any suggestions?
<edward_> Doing all that
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: id recommend at 5 gigs at least maybe 8 or so since everything is going under / but base install at least 4 gigs id say
<edward_> WHt you just described
<ikonia_> edward_ not really - you need a public IP to be on the interent
<edward_> THe reason I wanted to connect to the net directly
<edward_> HEar me out b4 u say nething plz
<edward_> THx
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: desktop or laptop?
<ikonia_>  ok - then please type in english so its clear
<eagles0513875> r u running mozilla or firefox erik
<edward_> Is because I havnt been able to get anyone to be able to accessss my http seerver or even ping my ip while im behind my router
<erik_> eagles0513875: Firefox, all the latest updates
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: the only real reason for swap == ram is for hibernate. i dont really have more than 256mb for swap on my desktop
<eagles0513875> interesting
<ikonia_> edward_ because they can't ping your private IP Address
<edward_> so I wanted to see if it was the router  that was causing that problem
<ikonia_> edward_ no -0 its the fact that you are on a pricate IP range
<Kawasaxi> im on a laptop
<edward_> ok but wait
<Kawasaxi> 120gb hd
<edward_> theres more to this story
<ikonia_> edward_ private IP range that should read
<eagles0513875> i would try uninstall firefox and then reinstall it erik
<Kawasaxi> and ill def. use hibernate
<ikonia_> edward_ go on
<erik_> eagles0513875: If I turn of javascript it loads fine
<Kawasaxi> and i have 3gb ram so...
<Kawasaxi> 2gb.....
<edward_> I have an ftp server on my win machine and people can connect to that fine
<eagles0513875> what version u runnin
<edward_> when I give them my ip addy
<ikonia_> edward_ what ip are you giving them
<erik_> 2.0.0.2 Ubuntu-edgy
<edward_> BUt when I turn that off and the http server on my BU box the cant connect
<eagles0513875> i meant java erik
<erik_> eagles0513875: Not java, javascript
<eagles0513875> give me a min erik
<edward_>  24.202.252.160 from ipchicken
<ikonia_> edward_ what's a BU box
<edward_> UBUNTU
<ikonia_> edward_ ahh right
<edward_> *UBU
<ikonia_> edward_ ok the problem is - your router needs to be setup to do port forwarding
<eagles0513875> do u have javascript installed
<edward_> It is
<edward_> Been through that
<ikonia_> edward_ doesn't look like it for you ubuntu box
<edward_> Suivant
<edward_> It has been
<ikonia_> edward_ but its not now
<edward_> Im 100% sure
<erik_> eagles0513875: Javascript is "installed" by default in most modern browsers.
<edward_> Its forwarded
<eagles0513875> im at a lost erik
<ikonia_> edward_ well - ~I'm scanning your IP address now - and it doesn't look like it is
<erik_> eagles0513875: Yeah, me to. Never mind though, thanks for your help!
<edward_> Just like FTW was forwarded for my WIN  pc
<eagles0513875> btw erik ty for the website
<Kawasaxi> okay, i have my main partition and an unallocated one
<edward_> I know
<eagles0513875> can we talk in private erik
<ikonia_> edward_ no - it may not be as your network credentials maybe different between the two
<quiet> is there any app that can check the cddb database and automatically update mp3(or ogg) tags?
<Kawasaxi> i want the unallocated one for my root
<erik_> eagles0513875: Sorry, I need to split. Cyas!
<Kawasaxi> so how do i chop more of of my main
<Munksgaard> Hi! Can anyone tell me how to fix this error: ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0xC20D27F9, but expected 0x84220BA7.
<Munksgaard> I get it when i run fglrxinfo.
<edward_> Network credentials?
<techie> ikonia. I went to the repository, also Ihave used synapatic package manager and there is no iflash there. I can't find the link to download the program!! Can you help?
<eagles0513875> munks is ur fglrx direct or indirect
<techie> I am talking about the flash x86
<Munksgaard> eagles0513875: How do i tell?
<techie> even when I put the link there I get nothing
<eagles0513875> do u have ati control panel installed
<tkp> hmm... installing dapper in my remaining disk space seems like it's gonna be a mission
<eagles0513875> or fglrxinfo
<Munksgaard> eagles0513875: Yes, and it (finally) works.
* tkp is half tempted to just go ahead and do an upgrade instead
<eagles0513875> how did u get it to work
<eagles0513875> can we talk in private munk
<Munksgaard> sure
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: resize your windows you mean?
<tkp> what are some of the problems I'm likely to encounter in doing an upgrade?
<n00b85> hi need help to set up a TCP/IP connection with bluetooth
<techie> ivonia I even installed something called Konqueror (another browser) but it does not have that flash player either.
<ikonia_> edward_ yes - you ubuntu box may have a different private IP address than your private one
<Kawasaxi> yea
<edward_> Yes it does
<Kawasaxi> i resized it once already
<edward_> I have accounted for that
<ikonia_> techie the full instructions are in the link I sent you and I can see the flash plugin
<Kawasaxi> how do i resize it againx2
<grzegorz> siemka
<ikonia_> edward_ whats the private IP Address
<valehru> Hey guys, Is there a flash x64 version?
<tck> any news on herd5 peeps?
<edward_> 192.168.0.6
<grzegorz> jest tu polak
<tkp> oh, and back to my original question...: update-manager requires you to use Xwindows, which I can only get via nxclient
<ikonia_> valehru no - sorry
<grzegorz> ??
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: ive never done that so im not sure.  i havent used the livecd really yet
<techie> <ikonia_please one last time send me the link... it must be me!
<ikonia_> edward_ what about something like a different mac address
<techie> and where do I type the link?
<Kawasaxi> hmm ok
<tkp> am I going to be able to run update manager all the way through via nxclient?
<valehru> ikonia_, gah
<ikonia_> techie sorry - no I'm not prepared to go through it with yout a 10th time
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: server installs
<eagles0513875> munk u there
<ikonia_> techie I'm sure you can find the info by querying ubot as I did
<edward_> router has no setting for putting in mac addy when port forwarding
<techie> <ikonia_understood.
<tkp> I mean, what if the X libraries need to be reinstalled along the way...
<techie> <ikonia_ok
<tkp> won't that kill my nxclent session?
<ikonia_> edward_ you're not using iptables are you
<edward_> dunno what that is googling now
<eagles0513875> can anybody help me get my fglrx to go from indirect to direct
<dyrne> Kawasaxi: from livecd you might just run gparted if its installed if not just install it from package manager. but you might not need to to that
<n00b85> any with bluetooth skills OBEX and TCP/IP connection
<edward_> I dont think I am using it
<edward_> unless its part of ubuntu and used autonmatically
<dyrne> anyone used livecd to resize can hel Kawasaxi out?
<eagles0513875> i have
<eagles0513875> kawasaxi u dont have ubuntu installed yet do u
<ikonia_> edward_ no - if you've not configured it - you're not using it
<ikonia_> edward_ don't worry about it
<edward_> ok
<ikonia_> edward_ there is something going on with your router that is not doing port forwarding
<edward_> ok
<edward_> but why would that stop you from being able to ping me
<ikonia_> edward_ because you can't ping a private ip address
<edward_> oh ok
<ikonia_> edward_ have you input the networking info on your ubuntu machine manually or did you let dhcp do it for you
<eagles0513875> cant he go into his router and enable port forwarding
<ikonia_> eagles0513875 he said he has
<edward_> done fior me
<ikonia_> edward_ you let dhcp do it for you
<edward_> iv done that
<ikonia_> edward_ yes/no
<eagles0513875> interesting
<edward_> yes
<ikonia_> ok - good
<ikonia_> just checking
<ikonia_> I find it strange that dhcp would give out the same IP address to two different machines
<eagles0513875> thats screwey
<ikonia_> when it has a range of 200 addresses - why would it pick the same one for 2 different machines
<xerophyte_> Could somebody please help me with kernel issue, i am getting VFS:Unable to mount root fs trying to compile vanila kernel from source you can find more info at http://www.pastebin.ca/377154
<Kawasaxi> oh hey i have an idea
<ikonia_> edward_ thats why I was asking if you had configured it
<Kawasaxi> can i use the same partition for the swap and the root and the install
<ikonia_> Kawasaxi no
<eagles0513875> is there a way that he could reset the network card on one machine so that it would get a different ip address
<Kawasaxi> damn why
<ikonia_> Kawasaxi because you can't
<edward_> they are different ip addys
<dyrne> ikonia_: walk him through swap file :)
<ikonia_> edward_ then why did you just say there where the same ?
<Kawasaxi> ok
<ikonia_> dyrneno chance
<eric> Does anyone here play vega strike?
<edward_> Because I was mistaken
<edward_> diont remember saying that
<ikonia_> edward_ there you go then
<Kawasaxi> how do i make more unallocated space?
<ikonia_> thats why its not forwarding
<ikonia_> (I assume)
<eagles0513875> kawasaxi may i pm
<edward_> let me try something
<eagles0513875> kawasaxi would u like me to help ya
<Kawasaxi> ya
<xadloki> hello, I'm having trouble getting into my routers web configuration, I've tried Firefox, Mozilla, Opera, Konqueror, Galeon and Epiphany but not one is able to get past the login prompt. my connetion works fine and to get to the router through windows and mac works great, also i have 3 routers and none of them work so the problem is in ubuntu, what could solve this ?
<Kawasaxi> im pming u
<edward_> http://24.202.252.160
<ikonia_> edward_ dead
<eagles0513875> ok how much space do u have kawasaxi
<zenlinuxNH> Do I see that Herd 5 is due out today?
<Kawasaxi> on my HD i have 111 gb
<zenlinuxNH> I think I'm going to try Feisty on my laptop.
<Kawasaxi> thats the capacity
<eagles0513875> ok how much do u want to allocate to ubuntu
<ikonia_> zenlinuxNH ok - enjoy
<IdleOne> xadloki, ubuntu is probably not doing anything to block you perhaps there is a plugin you need for firefox, is the router login in java or something?
<Kawasaxi> i think 7gb is fair
<alosajr> hi all, I want to make a meta package to ubuntu. How do you make these kind of package? equivs?
<eagles0513875> ok load the live cd if its not already
<Kawasaxi> it is
<Kawasaxi> im in ubutu right now
<eagles0513875> ok on the live cd or the os itself
<Kawasaxi> livecd
<eagles0513875> is it already installed
<edward_> ok
<eagles0513875> ok
<xadloki> no the routers login has nothing special, doesn't have java
<edward_> Well I can get to that page when I type in 192.168.0.6
<eagles0513875> under system under preferences or administration there is something called gparted
<IdleOne> xadloki, the login window does appear right?
<eagles0513875> that is the partition editor
<edward_> but not when I type in the other ip
<xadloki> IdleOne: yes
<Kawasaxi> yea
<ikonia_> edward_ of course you can - thats a private IP address
<eagles0513875> open that
<Kawasaxi> im in the installation process
<ikonia_> edward_ check your public IP address has not changed
<IdleOne> xadloki, does it let you enter the user and password?
<eagles0513875> what part of it
<Kawasaxi> thep 5 of six
<eagles0513875> and that is
<Kawasaxi> creating the partitions
<xadloki> IdleOne: yes that part goes fine but right after it just stays loading forever
<edward_> nope still the same
<tabman>  i'm looking for a download manager accelerator on ubuntu ?
<eagles0513875> ok what options do u have
<ikonia_> edward_ your router is not port forwarding to you
<edward_> ok
<Kawasaxi> well, i have 7 partitions altogether
<Arkanjul> what is the command to have nicjserv e-mail you your passowrd?
<Arkanjul> nickserv
<berent> how to run sqlj and java programs on ubuntu
<edward_> Im gonna try something else
<Kawasaxi> and it says i need to make a swap, and a root
<edward_> BB in 10 min
<edward_> thanks allot
<Kawasaxi> and i assume a partition for the ubunto install
<eagles0513875> ok does it open up gparted
<berent> i want a jdbc connection to database run here
<berent> what are the java classes required
<berent> for this
<Kawasaxi> yes
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, hey, sorry bout this, i have to fly out to a meeting,, you still havin the fglrx uninstall issue?
<eagles0513875> ok now do u have free space
<eagles0513875> its ok net
<IdleOne> xadloki, you can also try resetting the router. probly a little pin whole on the bottom need to unplug it and then push the button in the pin hole for about 30 seconds and try it again. user after reset to default is usualy administrator and pass is usualy left blank but you can check your model specs online for that info
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, :) cheers..
<eagles0513875> no its not that i need to figure out how to enable the fglrx
<eagles0513875> kawasaxi do u have free space
<Slike> do you know a live cd that contains partimage _with_ ssl? (system rescue cd contains a ssl-less version)
<Kawasaxi> by free space do you mean unallocated space?
<eagles0513875> ya
<Kawasaxi> yes
<Kawasaxi> one allocated partition at 16gb
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, what you need fglrx for?
<Kawasaxi> unallocated
<eagles0513875> wine and games
<eagles0513875> 16gb unallocated
<Kawasaxi> yep
<xadloki> IdleOne: that's not the problem, I've tried that several times as I have 3 routers connected for testing and on my previous ubuntu and other distro installs I have never managed to get into the router settings
<eagles0513875> is that the only os u have on ur machine
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875, don't use fglrx with beryl if that's what your thinking,, ohhh, ok, ,just enable the propper direct rendering options "Load dri" in the xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> anyway,, i gotta run.. later
<Kawasaxi> windows, thats it
<eagles0513875> ok leave windows partition alone
<eagles0513875> first create 256mb swap partition
<eagles0513875> let me know when that is done kawsaxi
<Kawasaxi> but thats where i made the unallocated space from
<IdleOne> xadloki, it would surprise if ubuntu had anything to do with it but it is possible. try posting on the ubuntu forums with router model and relevant info perhaps someone can help you
<eagles0513875> what u mean kawasaxi
<funkja> Is there a way to ignore a package update until the next update comes?
<xadloki> IdleOne: thanks, i'll try looking for more info on the net about this.
<Kawasaxi> i shrunck the windows partition and i got the unallocated oen
<eagles0513875> hit apply so it can shrink it
<Kawasaxi> the windows one?
<eagles0513875> ya
<Kawasaxi> by how much
<eagles0513875> how ever much u want
<IdleOne> xadloki, I have a d-link router and just logged in without any problem or wait. the page loaded in a second or so
<Kawasaxi> ok
<eagles0513875> how much do u want to leave on the windows partition i left 2gb on my windows partition
<Kawasaxi> im going to leave 10gb
<guiden> is there a way for amd64 people to use flash?
<eagles0513875> ok
<ryan_> is there a need to upgrade from dapper to edgy?..do we need to do this upgrade everytime a new version comes out?
<eagles0513875> ya there is a pkg to install guiden
<chopchop_> f/bye
<dabaR> !flash | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<edward_> BOOM
<tkp> ok, well I have been reading about all the problem vaarious people had when upgrading Dapper to Edgy...
<dabaR> ryan_: no, you do not.
<eagles0513875> make sure u hit apply so that it shrinks it kawasaxi
<tkp> none of them seem too serious, so I think I'm gonna give it a go
<eagles0513875> before u can do anything else
<tkp> but, I still hve the saame question
<Kawasaxi> ok
<valehru> Hey guys, are there any 64 bit drivers out there for broadcom cards?
<edward_> can some 1 piing  66.131.86.45
<tkp> can I run upgrade-manager sucessfully over nxclient?
<dabaR> tkp: what was it?
<valehru> 64 bit drivers that work on ubuntu
<ryan_> we can upgrade the system manually i mean by getting all the stuff tats on edgy like the dependencies and stuff and make it like edgy
<eagles0513875> good luck on finding 64 bit drivers
<eagles0513875> i have so much trouble finding them
<eagles0513875> let me know when ur ready to proceed kawsaxi
<Kawasaxi> okay
<Kawasaxi> not ready yet
<IdleOne> edward_, ping reply is good
<tkp> ?
<dabaR> valehru: wireless broadcom?
<edward_> sweet
<IdleOne> average 45ms
<dabaR> tkp: maybe nooone tried yet.
<edward_> http://66.131.86.45/apache2-default/
<valehru> dabaR, yeah.  I think I have it installed but not sure.
<tkp> I'm thinking that it's likely nxclent will get rebuilt in the process
<edward_> try going there see what happens
<zzz__> Riddell: Are you there?
<tkp> in which case, my x session will get disconnected
<tkp> and all hell will break loose
<eagles0513875> i have a log if u need steps to install internal broadcom wifi
<valehru> dabaR, when I go ndiswrapper -l it gives me: bcmwl5          driver installed
<valehru> eagles0513875, where abouts?
<computerNERDie> edward_: 404 error
<eagles0513875> i have the log ill send it to ya
<valehru> eagles0513875, thx
<edward_> damm
<IdleOne> edward_, connecting but taking forever
<eagles0513875> val plz accept it
<eagles0513875> is ur account registered
<edward_> is anything showing in the browser?
<eagles0513875> valehru
<computerNERDie> edward_: Did you do port forwarding on your router?
<edward_> try just http://66.131.86.45
<dabaR> tkp: I doubt nxclient has an update, since it is not in any official repos, right? it is from seveas' repo? just comment out that repo in the sources, and upgrade
<edward_> Im connected directly to the net
<edward_> no router
<eagles0513875> valehru
<tkp> dabaR: ok, maybe not nxclient... but what about x itself
<computerNERDie> that makes it a lot easier :)
<valehru> eagles0513875, try again...i registered just a sec ago
<tkp> although I guss X will continue to run since the update-manager needs it!
<erdinc> is there anyone who speaks malay? I need a little bit help..
<edward_> yes
<eagles0513875> ok val
<computerNERDie> edward_: still take forever to load.
<ryan_> is dapper good or edgy?
* edward_ roars
<eagles0513875> it says connect
<jnotaro> hi, after a lot of blood, I could get dual 1280x1024 with ati rv370 and LG.... but now it takes just 60Hz refresh and the characters are weird... can not read very well! I edited the xorg.conf putting the refresh into there.... if I remove it, I am back to 1024.... what should I do!?
<eagles0513875> val it says connect
<The_Machine> is there a way to check what kind of RAM i'm using (like, what the clock speed is, whether it's DDR or DDR2, etc?) in linux?
<The_Machine> kind of like sisoft would do
<The_Machine> or something?
<edward_> Get into fetal position and say "I want dual monitors"
<dyrne> ryan_: i skipped edgy and went to feisty. if you need hardware support id say dapper is more dependable. if you dont have hardware issues and need latest packages edgy
<funkja> Is there a way to ignore a package update in Synapic until the next update?
<eagles0513875> when does fiesty come out
<dabaR> erdinc: what is the country code for that language?
<dyrne> april
<edward_> ANd consider yourself lucky your not trying to setup surround gaming
<valehru> eagles0513875, could you just post the log in the channel window that you messaged me in?
<eagles0513875> sure
<dabaR> The_Machine: maybe lshw.
<valehru> eagles0513875, thx
<IdleOne> !pastebin | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dyrne> suprisingly stable though i havent had any issues other than nvidia which i had to do manually and mplayer
<IdleOne> edward_, final timed out
<jnotaro> anybody could help me?
<erdinc> I have no idea dabaR :) there is word in turkish mean difference but this word in malay means vagina I guess, so dansguardian block novell.com.tr and so on.. :)
<edward_> Greeat
<ryan_> s
<IdleOne> wb techie
<Kawasaxi> ok eale
<Kawasaxi> eagle
<ryan_> sd
<Kawasaxi> i now have one unallocated 22gb
<techie> Ok problem is solved with the flashplayer. Of course it was my newness at this program. My own technical difficulty.
<dabaR> erdinc: what is your country?
<dabaR> malaysia?
<ryan_> <dyrne> shud i wait for the stable version of feisty till april?
<dabaR> ryan_: yes.
<IdleOne> ryan_, yes
<erdinc> Turkey dabaR
<techie> Another question. My sound is good but I must really turn the speaker up lots! unlike in windows xp which seems much louder. Where are the setting to turn volume up in Ubuntu? Thannks.
<erdinc> thats why I dont know malay :)
<Kawasaxi> can somebody help me slit up unallocated space?
<IdleOne> !sound > techie
<eagles0513875> i took it to a private channel idle
<Kawasaxi> split
<eagles0513875> ya ok kawasaxi
<eagles0513875> u only want 7 gb for ubuntu right
<dabaR> erdinc: but the language is malay?
<eagles0513875> create a swap partition that is 256mb kawasaxi and then create a 7gb reiserf partition and then format the rest as ntfs
<Kawasaxi> o ok
<eagles0513875> i didnt abandon u
<Kawasaxi> how?
<eagles0513875> gparted
<techie> <ikonia_ thanks.
<tabman> I've noticed that every 2-3 months a new version of ubuntu is released, does that means I've to keep downloading & installing the new OS ?
<eagles0513875> u still in it kawasaxi
<Kawasaxi> but how do i do that in gparetd
<Kawasaxi> yea
<Jvik> When i installed ubuntu i didn't select other partitions than the installation partition. How can i find the other partitions _
<Jvik> ?
<eagles0513875> right click on the unallocated and hit new
<Jvik> damn
<finalbeta> tabman: every 6 month.
<erdinc> dabaR I solved the problem but I wish to know the correct meaning of this word, thats why I asked is there anyone who speaks malay :)
<Jvik> And how the heck do i turn off that / comes instead of - ?
<Kawasaxi> ok i get an error
<eagles0513875> what it say
<eagles0513875> lets talk in private kawasaxi
<Kawasaxi> "it is not possible to create more than 4 promary partitions
<Kawasaxi> ok
<erdinc> well anyway thanx for all :=
<IdleOne> tabman, it's every 6 months or so and no you dont have to do a fresh install you can do a dist-upgrade to get to newest release
<Jvik> help me please
<eagles0513875> did u create a swap and a reiserf partition
<tabman> finalbeta: ok every 6 months
<Jvik> :/
<IdleOne> !upgrade > tabman
<mumblesmob> the new install dose not like me
<Paddy_EIRE> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ryan_> when i upgrade to fiesty will all my programs dissapear?..will my saved files disappear?
<IdleOne> ryan_, nope they wont
<Kawasaxi> eagles pm
<eagles0513875> ok
<dabaR> erUSUL: #ubuntu-my
<Jvik> When i installed ubuntu i didn't select other partitions than the installation partition. How can i find the other partitions ?
<IdleOne> ryan_, least in theory they shouldnt but stuff does happen sometimes ... usualy it wont lose anything
<Jvik> And how the heck do i turn off that / comes instead of - ?
<tabman> idleOne: but I've heard there are problems encountered related to upgraded to new versions ?
<eagles0513875> kawasaxi make sure u register ur username on here cuz i cant get ur pms if u rnt logged in and registered
<erUSUL> dabaR: ?
<Jvik> HELP PLEASE!
<Kawasaxi> o ok
<IdleOne> tabman, yeah stuff happens. if you want you can backup /home and do a fresh install then replace your /home with the backup
<dabaR> erUSUL: sorry, the guy with the same two first letters of the nickname left.
<erUSUL> dabaR: ;) np
<Kawasaxi> well where do i go for that
<ryan_> <IdleOne> what can be achieved by upgrading definetly can be achieved by manually downloading the files or libraries we need?..true or false!
<eagles0513875> !register | kawsaxi
<ubotu> kawsaxi: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tabman> IdleOne: but not everything is stored in backup ?
<eagles0513875> there u go kawasaxi
<Kawasaxi> ok ill be back in a sec
<eagles0513875> ok
<IdleOne> tabman, backup whatever you feel you need
<dabaR> Jvik: / comes instead of -? Well, that's a clear question...
<IdleOne> ryan_, yeah I guess that is true
<Jvik> i cant get ae oe and aa.. norwegian letters
<dyrne> Jvik: sudo fdisk -l     also it they are mounted alread    df -h
<Jvik> shift 2 gives me @ instead of "
<IdleOne> !locales > Jvik
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone written a driver for a Sony MiniDisc yet
<tabman> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily un available), whats this ?
<IdleOne> tabman, means it is temporarily un available
<Jvik> It wasnt like this when i installed ubuntu
<tabman> IdleOne: why ?
<Jvik> i fucked up something, and now it doesnt work
<morten_> tabman, cause your updatesoftware is running
<ardchoille> tabman: Do you have Synaptic or apt-get or some such running elsewhere?
<dabaR> Jvik: well, it is likely a setting in System>Preferences>keyboard
<tabman> btw whats wrong if I don't upgrade ?
<schteff> hi
<dyrne> Paddy_EIRE: appears it can be done in freebsd
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Jvik
<ubotu> Jvik: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tabman> ardchoille: no
<dyrne> Paddy_EIRE: so id say workable in linux
<schteff> i've here an error: "device has no tuner, exiting" because of the tv card. but i've no idea what i've to do now :-/
<dabaR> tabman: is there another installation program open?
<dabaR> sory
<ikonia_> edward_ I think your IP address has changed, as I can see some ports being port frwarded
<Paddy_EIRE> dyrne, i dont have any exp with coding
<Jvik> ok.. Sorry >=
<funkja> Is there any way to ignore a current update for a package in Synaptic until the next update?
<Jvik> :/ "
<ikonia_> funkja why would yo do that
<Jvik> and dyrne, how do i get the other harddrives to show up in "Computer" _
<Jvik> ?
<eagles0513875> try this jvik
<eagles0513875> mount /dev/hda (what ever the number of the hda is)
<eagles0513875> sudo mount /dev/hda (what ever the number of the hda is)
<eagles0513875> jvik
<Jvik> will i have to do that everytime i start the computer _
<Jvik> ?
<funkja> ikonia: becuase the current version in the repository is buggy and the old version works for me - so I just want to ignore this version and update to the next when it comes out. It's an beta package SVN repository.
<tabman> dabaR: no I just started my system & configured sources.list
<eagles0513875> u shouldnt
<schteff> anyone an idea?
<eagles0513875> r they ntfs partitions jvik
<morten_> Jvik, edit /etc/fstab
<ikonia_> funkja just don't update that package
<ikonia_> change the policy on it
<ryan_> <IdleOne> thanx for the link..i think upgrading does make sense than manually doing the stuff...but my previous libraries wont be affected right?
<funkja> ikonia: But i don't want Synaptic telling me to update it all the time
<eagles0513875> if they r ntfs partitions jvik make sure u run chkdsk in windows cuz that happened to me the other day here i couldnt access it because it had to check the drive for errors before it would automatically remount in ubuntu
<IdleOne> ryan_, they will be if they have een updated
<ikonia_> funkja change the policy on it
<Jvik> eagles0513875: i dont have windows
<eagles0513875> ok
<funkja> ikonia, what does that mean?
<wheels3572> how do I install from a .tar.gz file?
<K3nto> okay, i think i registered it
<IdleOne> later folks have a good day
<eagles0513875> u have to convert it to a deb pkg using alien
<eagles0513875> whells
<ikonia_> funkja change the synaptic policy apt-policy or something like that
<Paddy_EIRE> wheels3572, what u installing
<ikonia_> eagles0513875you don't
<Jerry|> Could someone help me out with my wireless? When trying to use DHCP, I get the error "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument."
<erUSUL> wheels3572: you shoudn't,
<ikonia_> eagles0513875 its probably a source package
<gili> hello i need help rewriting grub  to my boot process?
<gili> anyone?
<erUSUL> wheels3572: what are you trying to install, is it not in the repos?
<eagles0513875> oh ok so it wouldnt matter if he converted it to a deb
<erUSUL> ubotu tell gili about grub | gili see priv msg from ubotu
<wheels3572> Paddy_EIRE, firefox 2.0.0.2
<eagles0513875> !grub | gili
<ubotu> gili: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wheels3572> erUSUL, No it's not in Repos
<ryan_> <gili> go to /boot/grub
<ryan_> in that there is a file called    menu.lst
<K3nto> ok eagles i registered, does the pm work?
<zyth> Can anyone tell me perhaps why my mounted cds arent showing as icons on my desktop?
<on1random7name> Jerryl: what did you type in as your ESSID
<K3nto> oh, this is actually kawasaxi
<Paddy_EIRE> wheels3572, if u right click and extract the file, then you can run it from within the folder
<ryan_> open the file using the command    gksu gedit menu.lst    and make ur changes
<tristanmike> My Ubuntu Dapper still doesn't "startx" since the last Kernel update, is there an ETA on a fix, or is it broken indefinately ?
<eagles0513875> i thought so
<Jerry|> on1random7name: "Fischkopfe" (without quotes)
<eagles0513875> u getting my pm's k3nto
<Paddy_EIRE> wheels3572, although bad idea, u would need to do sym links and install java and flash manually
<K3nto> yes
<wheels3572> Paddy_EIRE, see that's what I dont get. I can extract it to it's own folder under my acct name but never know what to do from there
<eagles0513875> ok for some reason im not getting urs
<dabaR> tabman: did you use sudo?
<K3nto> hmm
<eagles0513875> try send me a pm
<wheels3572> Paddy_EIRE, Ahhhhhhhh I see.  Well the reason I went to get FF2.0.0.2 is because of security vulnerability.  and it's not in the repos yet.
<K3nto> ok i did
* schteff_ need help with the error "no tuner, exiting"
<eagles0513875> didnt get it
<Paddy_EIRE> wheels3572, maybe you should really wait
<K3nto> damn
<eagles0513875> i hate my school sometimes i think they might be blocking certain irc port
<K3nto> ya
<Paddy_EIRE> wheels3572, can be an annoying process
<wheels3572> Paddy_EIRE, think I will thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs :)
<K3nto> okay, so where were we
<eagles0513875> ur error message
<tristanmike> My Ubuntu Dapper still doesn't "startx" since the last Kernel update, is there an ETA on a fix, or is it broken indefinately ? This means I only get a Prompt.
<K3nto> yeah
<eagles0513875> did u already create a swap and a reiserf partition
<K3nto> no
<K3nto> how do i do that
<eagles0513875> ok right click on unallocated
<eagles0513875> hit new
<K3nto> ok
<K3nto> and then i get the error
<K3nto> cannot create more than four main partitions
<berent> which is the latest jdk package for ubuntu
<berent> edgy
<tschenk> I'm new to Ubuntu, but not to Linux and have a networking issue that is driving me insane
<eagles0513875> let me think her k3nto
<eagles0513875> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<spheard> anyone know where I can get some help with an ssh problem?
<K3nto> sure np
<tschenk> I setup my wireless connection at home on device eth2
<eagles0513875> !ssh | spheard
<K3nto> you been a great help
<berent> !jdk
<ubotu> spheard: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<spheard> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> i didnt get that problem though with mine
<tschenk> /etc/network/interfaces only contains information for eth2 and lo
<berent> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eagles0513875> what do the buttons at the top say k3nto
<K3nto> just new
<eagles0513875> try click on that button
<K3nto> ok i found an article of a guy installing ubuntu on m121o (my laptop0
<berent> !j2sdk
<gili> just one more question about grub. I have XP on one of the partitions and will be wiping that and installing vista; I want to know if vista will write a boot.ini that includes my linux partitions
<K3nto> give me a second to read it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j2sdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> gili, no
<tschenk> but whenever I login using my user account, something is trying to configure eth1 to use DHCP and is assigning a bogus IP address
<eagles0513875> k3nto the files system u should use for ur main partition should be reiserf
<gili> alright
<gili> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> gili, no probs
<tschenk> if anyone can suggest where the system is getting the idea that eth1 needs to be configured
<K3nto> http://smurfmatic.net/blog/archives/2006/11/dell_xps_m1210_dualb.html
<gili> Paddy_EIRE: So if i do this now...i will have to reinstall grub after vista is installed is that correct?
<tschenk> I would be grateful
<Paddy_EIRE> gili, u got it
<eagles0513875> k3nto did that article help at all
<Paddy_EIRE> gili, any trouble come back here
<Lr5> Is it possible to get laptop screen and another screen connected to the laptop to display different stuff?
<K3nto> im still reaing
<tschenk> anyone.....anyone at all
<Lr5> I have never even used dual monitors but started to wonder
<eagles0513875> ok
<ALMimoni> hi all
<eagles0513875> i agree with what he did bout putting xp on first
<spheard> I have a vista kubuntu ualboot
<Slart> Lr5: not on the laptops I've seen so far... but it might differ from model to model
<K3nto> yeah
<spheard> vista first!
<jussi01> !hi | ALMimoni
<ubotu> ALMimoni: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<K3nto> he says what partitions are what
<tristanmike> My Ubuntu Dapper still doesn't "startx" since the last Kernel update, is there an ETA on a fix, or is it broken indefinately ? This means I only get a Prompt.
<ALMimoni> how can i add colors to nano text editor?
<albacker> guys i got the camera driver, compiled and isntalled it, not how do i load the driver, and i can't see the /dev/video0 or anything /dev/vid* ... any help ?!
<eagles0513875> btw spheard dont mean to scare ya but i read an article that vista had to be installed 2nd if u wanted dule boot
<eagles0513875> i dont know y u would keep getting an error though k3nto
<K3nto> i wish i knew the swap one that is used for windows, then i could use it for ubuntu
<Slart> Linux for Christians? .. what is unchristian about the regular ubuntu?? (no flame.. just wondering...)
<eagles0513875> quit out of gparted and hit back
<eagles0513875> and start it again
<eagles0513875> i dont think windows uses a swap
<gordonjcp> Slart: it's got things like web content filtering stuff, and bible study programs
<K3nto> ok
<gordonjcp> Slart: not the first thing I'd associate with Christianity, but there you go
<eagles0513875> let me know when u have gparted started up
<jussi01> eagles0513875, windows uses a swap file, rather than a partition
<gordonjcp> eagles0513875: it does, but it uses a swap file
<archville> K3nto, windows uses a file (pagefile.sys) while ubuntu uses a partition
<gordonjcp> jussi01: heh
<gordonjcp> you win
<K3nto>  o ok
<albacker> can someone help me with my quickcam issue please? i already unpacked, compiled and installed the files but no /dev/video there :|
<eagles0513875> interesting
<Slart> gordonjcp: ahh... should have guessed.. thanks
<eagles0513875> then im wrong k3nto it does use a swap
<eagles0513875> is gparted back up
<bullgard2> What variable is 'LC_ALL=(unset)'? It may have a meaning with locales or computer language C.
<K3nto> yep
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> how much unallocated space u have again
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Got a query here I can't seem to find the "right" answer to:  would it be possible to write a cygwin/x application that "wraps" a windows program in the X11 protocol so that it can be displayed on any X11 display?  (For example, execute "wrapx notepad.exe -display remotemachine:0" to get notepad.exe to display on remotemachine)
<eagles0513875> cberlo u mean like an emulator
<K3nto> 22gb
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> now
<K3nto> ok it tells me what to do
<eagles0513875> try hit new
<Paddy_EIRE> cberlo, im sure thats possible
<K3nto> i get the error
<eagles0513875> do u still get the same error
<K3nto> but i also get "If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first."
<cberlo> eagles0513875: No, not really.  I mean, I want the program to actually run on Windoze, but display on a real OS.
<Slart> cberlo: I haven't tried but if I was forced to I'd try with wine first..
<cberlo> :)
<eagles0513875> try give the machine a reboot into windows and run chkdsk
<cberlo> Slart: Wine doesn't work for what I want to do.
<eagles0513875> cberlo like a virtual machine
<K3nto> you want me to run chkdsk?
<cberlo> eagles0513875: No.  Like exporting the display from one machine to another.
<Slart> cberlo: ok.. than I'm out of ideas.. sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> cberlo, for what purpose, if u dont mind
<eagles0513875> humm i cant help ya there im still a noob
<eagles0513875> when it comes to linux
<eagles0513875> a virtual machine is the closest thing i can think of and have played round with
<Verkustat> what do i do to get ubunt start in text mode insted of graphic when i turn on my computer?
<eagles0513875> ya k3nto
<ALMimoni> how can i add colors to nano text editor? for php & CSS files.
<cberlo> Paddy_EIRE: I have an Edubuntu terminal server.  They want a Windows app to run on it.  WINE won't do it, and VMWare is too expensive to explore (not to mention cumbersome).  I'd like to run the app from Windows XP and "export" it to the LTSP server.
<K3nto> ok then brb
<tschenk> can anyone help me with a networking issue?
<K3nto> wait, what will that do?
<eagles0513875> ok log in with the same username k3nto
<K3nto> okay
<jussi01> ALMimoni, have you thought about using another editor? like gedit?
<cberlo> tschenk: Only if you ask!  :)
<tschenk> I already did
<tschenk> and was being ignored
<eagles0513875> dunno its just something worth trying
<Paddy_EIRE> cberlo, I know this is possible but maybe you should not give up on Wine for saving a lot of hassle
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease << why are there no download locations in the US ?!
<eagles0513875> i some how broke my wine
<cberlo> Paddy_EIRE: .Net is not currently possible on WINE -- this program requires WINE.
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<eagles0513875> anybody have any ideas as how to get my fglrx to work so i can play windows games using wine
<ALMimoni> jussi01: i know but i want to use nano.
<tschenk> I'm trying to determine where besides /etc/network/interfaces the system could be getting the idea that it should configure eth1
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease << why are there no download locations in the US ?!
<cberlo> Paddy_EIRE: So I thought it may be easier to work the other way around -- figure out a way to wrap Windows apps in "X11" and forward the display.
<Slart> tschenk: if noone answered before perhaps noone knew the answer.. but try again every once in while (not to often though) and perhaps someone new will answer
<Paddy_EIRE> k, 1 sec
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: presumably you've tried Mono?
<Paddy_EIRE> yea
<tschenk> I'm trying to determine where besides /etc/network/interfaces the system could be getting the idea that it should configure eth1
<eagles0513875> cberlo there is a .net runtime pkg
<eagles0513875> called mono
<tschenk> anyone?
<Slart> tschenk: no idea.... sorry
<Lunar_Lamp> <tschenk> I'm trying to determine where besides /etc/network/interfaces the system could be getting the idea that it should configure eth1 <== udev perhaps?
<Lunar_Lamp> tschenk, I think it's something like /etc/sysconfig/udev/
<Slart> tschenk: but you might want to ask in a more general linux channel.. network interfaces are the same across many distros..
<cberlo> eagles0513875: Yes, and it won't load on WINE -- not the 1.1 version, not the 2.0 version, and certainly not the 3.0 version...  :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> r there other windows emulators out there that u could try
<eagles0513875> !windows emulators
<Domingo> join #ubuntu-meeting
<Slart> eagles0513875: qemu perhaps?
<eagles0513875> have u tried qemu cberlo
<jussi01> eagles0513875, what have you tried?
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: there's always VMWare Player
<Verkustat> what do i do to get ubuntu boot in text mode ?
<nmanasse> s
<nmanasse> alors
<jussi01> Verkustat, choose recovery at grub
<Verkustat> ??
<cberlo> eagles0513875: Not free.  Win4Lin would be the closest option for what I want, but these things require a Windows license, and generally only support one user at a time (aside from the Win4Lin and VMWare Server options, which are definitely not free).
<eagles0513875> ive tried wine but for some reason not having mesa gl in directo mode wine doesnt load for me so i cannot install the windows game that i would like to play
<tschenk> well, ubuntu is the only one that seems to ignore the fact that I have disables eth1
<jussi01> !fr | nmanasse
<ubotu> nmanasse: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eagles0513875> vmware server is free btw
<nmanasse> ok
<cberlo> eagles0513875: qemu is in the same boat -- need a windows license.  Same w/vmware
<cairo_> hi hi to everybody, can i ask a ubuntu question  here ?
<eagles0513875> vmware server is a free license now
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nmanasse> but why
<jussi01> cberlo, have you thought about something like virtualbox?
<cairo_> i lol
<cberlo> eagles0513875: part of the point of using this server is to avoid the licensing issues.
<eagles0513875> ok
<cberlo> jussi01: Lay it on me:  what's virtualbox?
<cairo_> is about the language support
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<nmanasse> Please what did you speak
<cairo_> after i choose one language to install, during download, the error message come out
<nmanasse> Who is jussi01?
<jussi01> me...
<jussi01> cberlo, does that help you any?
<nmanasse> yes
<nmanasse> ok what are you say?
<cairo_> anyone know ?
<cberlo> jussi01: Looking into it.  May still need a windows license, which is again an issue.
<nmanasse> hello
<tabman> I need to copy paste a folder into a location inside my filesystem ? through nautilus, I don't have the permission
<tschenk> the udev idea doesn't pan out
<eagles0513875> anybody have any idea as to y my fglrx and mesa gl is still indirect even after i installed the proprietary driver from ati
<nmanasse> but me
<tschenk> and the issue isn't that eth1 is recognized, but that it is trying to get an ip address via DHCP
<jussi01> tabman, goto terminal and type "sudo nautilus" this will open a window that will let you
<nmanasse> ok
<tschenk> the system in question has 3 network interfaces (it is a laptop that is attached to a docking station
<cberlo> jussi01: Looks like just another emulator.  On a server that potentially serves about 100 users, that may be an issue with the performance hit it would take.
<jussi01> hehe
<jenny__> olaaaaa
<eagles0513875> tschenk u want to give it a static ip address
<jussi01> cberlo, sorry, didnt read what you were asking properly
<tschenk> no, I don't want eth1 configured at all
<frafra> hi all
<frafra> how to set xorg.conf to use a joystic like a mouse?
<tschenk> eth0 is the network port on the laptop
<eagles0513875> isnt there a command to disable network adaptors
<tschenk> it is disables in network-admin
<eagles0513875> u sure eth1 isnt ur wifi card
<tschenk> and doesn't appear in /etc/network/interfaces
<tschenk> eth2 is my wifi card
<tschenk> and it is correct configured
<eagles0513875> what bout eth1 is it ur internal wired nic
<eagles0513875> which is probably what it is
<K3nto> okay, i ran chkdsk
<tschenk> eth1 is the nic port on the dock
<eagles0513875> ok open gparted again
<K3nto> it alctually ran on the restart
<eagles0513875> ok good mine did that too
<eagles0513875> now try gparted again k3nto
<Tibmol> !usb modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> alrighty, in gparted
<tschenk> I want eth0 and eth1 to be ignored and only eth2 configured
<Tibmol> how to search usb modem *
<Tibmol> ?
<Tibmol> !usb modem
<jussi01> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tibmol> !zoom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> hmm still get the error
<eagles0513875> do a google search for disabling eth0 and eth1 in ubuntu
<eagles0513875> google search the error k3nto and see what u come up with
<tschenk> did that already
<Tibmol> does ubuntu automaticly uses usb modems ?
<Tibmol> does ubuntu automaticly use usb modems ?
<eagles0513875> were u able to find anything tschenk
<tschenk> nope
<Jvik> Can someone give me proper link to a guide that shows how to install beryl on ubuntu? I have nVidia graphic card
<ikonia_> !beryl >jvik
<abhi> is there any software like roboform in ubuntu?
<tschenk> Jvik: the beryl website includes that information
<Jvik> I know, but there is MANY guides
<ikonia_> !beryl >jvik
<Jvik> and im not sure wich one is the right
<tschenk> there is one specifically for nvidia and ubuntu
<eagles0513875> should i download beryl to try fix my fglrx problem
<teeL> !beryl | jvik
<ubotu> jvik: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >teel
<teeL> oh :D didnt know that
<tschenk> and you don't have to run Xgl to use beryl if you don't want to
<ikonia_> teeL not a problem
<teeL> :)
<K3nto> well, i guess i could post on their forums
<eagles0513875> post it here
<eagles0513875> using pastbin.ca and c if anyone else has any ideas
<edward_> To all that were helping me
<edward_> THankyou very nmuch
<No1Viking> I created a poartition with gparted and formatted it, what do I have to do now?
<edward_> My isp likes to block port 80
<Jvik>  Install Beryl on Ubuntu Dapper with XGL
<Jvik> Install Beryl on Ubuntu Dapper with AIGLX (recommended)
<Jvik> Install Beryl on Ubuntu Edgy with nVidia (1.9xxx or higher)
<Jvik> wich one of them ?
<Jvik> i think i have dapper :S
<eagles0513875> no1 what part of installation u at
<K3nto> where?
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: edgy
<K3nto> pastbin.ca
<eagles0513875> pastbin.ca
<eagles0513875> ya
<jussi01> !enter Jvik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter jvik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> i know that but what step of the installation process r u at
<eagles0513875> or did u run gparted before u started the installation process
<jussi01> !enter | Jvik
<ubotu> Jvik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: I already installed everything and now I just created a new partition and I want it to wokr for me.
<eagles0513875> u tryign to install anything on it
<TravellingSalesM> hello guys , i am having a problem connection my dsl modem to the internet , can someone please help me?
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: I aint visible for me
<eagles0513875> ?
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: the partition
<eagles0513875> u just want to have it as extra storage
<K3nto> did you mean pastebin?
<eagles0513875> ya
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> pastebin.ca is faster
<eagles0513875> what did u format it as no1
<jonah1980_2> hi i've lost my battery icon since trying to put a gdesklets one on, but the gdesklets one isnt coming up either now so don't know what to do, can anyone help?
<eagles0513875> pastebin.com takes ages to load
<No1Viking> ext3
<eagles0513875> reformat it as reiserf
<eagles0513875> is ur main linux partition formatted in reiserf
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: why?
<TravellingSalesM> help help please ! i use pppoeconf and net seems to be connected , plog generates no error but i can not surf the net !
<jonah1980_2> also is there a way to switch the click of my touchpad off and just use the buttons as i keep knocking it by accident
<No1Viking> eagles0513875: Nope, its ext3
<eagles0513875> interesting try mount /dev/hda(#)
<eagles0513875> try that
<CB4chile> i'm about to use and old pc to make a firewall with linux, does anyone have a tutorial for it? any link
<No1Viking> ok
<No1Viking> will try
<eagles0513875> ok hopefully that helps u out no1
<korg> Hi all!
<TravellingSalesM> No1Viking hi , do you have any experience with DSL ? i am having a problem connecting to the net
<Tibmol> does ubuntu support zoom usb modem ?
<No1Viking> TravellingSalesM: Nope, cos I have a perm link
<Slart> CB4chile: if you're only going to use it for a firewall there are special distros... IPCop is one.. there are others
<No1Viking> TravellingSalesM: I dont use DSL
<eagles0513875> ipcop is really good if configured correctly
<CB4chile> ok thanks
<tabman> jussi01: cool Thanks
<eagles0513875> did my idea help at all  no1
<korg> Tell please when it will be possible to download Ubuntu Herd5?
<ikonia_> korg it is possible
<ikonia_> visit the ubuntu website to find out when
<korg> Me using herd4...
<ikonia_> ok - but still visit the ubuntu website to find out
<cberlo> Okay, where's a good place to find some programmers who might be able to assist me in getting this "little" application done?  (X11-forwarding of Win32 apps)
<ikonia_> cberlo depends what language you want
<cberlo> ikonia_: English.  :)  Beyond that, I don't care WHAT they use.  As long as it works!
<ikonia_> cberlo you'll be better of chatting about this in ubutu-offtopic then going to a specialised applcation channge
<CB4chile> logo
<ikonia_> cberlo contact some software development houses
<korg> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<ikonia_> korg we know the link
<korg> No Herd5 here
<TravellingSalesM> can any one help me with DSL plz?
<ikonia_> korg it supposed to be today - so keep checking
<zyth> Do bad things happen if I don't have the Linux-Generic package installed?
<cberlo> Okay.  Not going to contact any software houses.  I don't think the app is that big.  I'd do it, but I have no Win32 experience.
<abhi> is there any software like roboform in ubuntu?
<ikonia_> zyth depends if you have another kernel
<ikonia_> cberlo join #windows
<zyth> ikonia, I have
<zyth> Linux grumpybear 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<eagles0513875> k3nto u still there
<zyth> 2.5.17-11 apparently
<ke> testing
<ikonia_> zyth so you have the generic package installed
<cberlo> ikonia_: that's kinda funny!  I'll give it a go!
<SurR3AL> hey i've just ordered a free copy of ubuntu 6.06.....i'm from india....how long will it take to get here? :)
<tabman> I did the following to install the theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47487 , what else I need to do, I still don't see it in my themes dialog ?
<zyth> ikonia, but it breaks my nvidia drivers, since it insists on installing nvidia-kernel-common
<ikonia_> cberlo why is that funny. You want a win 32 app - join #windows
<cairo_> what u all will if u all see the error message after updated something or installing something
<CB4chile> 4 weeks app
<CyberCod>  whats the command line command to change permissions for an entire folder (i am copying a user folder in /home to make a new user with the same setup)?
<ikonia_> zyth you need to install nvidia-glx which will install the correct kernel for you
<SurR3AL> okay thanks CB4
<ikonia_> CyberCod chown -R
<zyth> ikonia, no, I have the newest drivers installed.  They work better
<zzz__> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<shriphani> how to update to edgy from a dvd i have please ?
<ikonia_> zyth then you can't change your kernel
<eagles0513875> boot into desktop and it will ask u what u want to do shriphani
<zyth> ikonia, well not w/o reinstalling the nvidia drivers, I know that.  Hm ok
<CyberCod> so that would be ##chown -r /home/whatever newusername  ??
<harisund> What do I do if some users' process takes up 100% CPU, because of which SSH times out .. .and even the physical console remains unresponsive?
<ikonia_> harisund kill the process
<ikonia_> CyberCod man chown
<ikonia_> CyberCod and its -R
<yomm> Hi !
<CyberCod> ok, thanx
<K3nto> okay i posted in a couple places
<cairo_> does gaim accept scim input method ?
<dyrne> CyberCod: chown -R username directory
<CB4chile> shriphani, the update requires you to download about 500 mb and the full release is 650mb
<Jvik> I asked earlier, but i managed to close the window. How do i get the harddrives in to "Computer"? I forgot to choose them when i was installing ubuntu.
<K3nto> http://pastebin.ca/377225
<K3nto> and http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/87155-installing-ubuntu-gparted-problems.html#post439742
<dyrne> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shriphani> CB4chile: i have a dvd here
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >dyrne
<shriphani> i need to know how to update from cd
<shriphani> sorry from dvd
<K3nto> i did a screenscho to make it easier
<harisund> ikonia_: how do I do that?
<ikonia_> harisund do what ?
<harisund> ikonia_: I am unable to login at all...
<harisund> ikonia_: kill the process?
<ikonia_> harisund kill it from the console
<cairo_> can somebody answer me ? does gaim accept scim input method ? :(
<No1Viking> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<harisund> ikonia_: the console is not responding ...
<ikonia_> harisund then how to you know a process is taking up %100
<topato> hello .. what's the simplest way to install mail-sending functionality to ubuntu? I want my python scripts to be able to send email :)
<harisund> ikonia_: after I enter my user name (root) it doesn't ask for password.. just stays there.
<No1Viking> !fstab
<yomm> Is it good procedure shutting down my ubuntu box using "sudo shutdown -h now" , even when multiple applications are running ?
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<harisund> ikonia_: well, the user said he spawned multiple processes.. so I am guessing something like a fork bomb sort of ..
<eagles0513875> any luck k3nto
<No1Viking> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse>No1Viking
<shriphani> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TravellingSalesM> can any one help me with DSL ? every thing seems to be correct while connected , but i can not surf the net
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >No1Viking
<Lr5> Problem: backspace key not working under X, os: Ubuntu 6.06, computer: IBM Thinkpad T22
<dsl3644> topatp: good question, helps me also.
<dyrne> been my exp most people asking these questions arent registered to receive msgs :)
<eagles0513875> im registered
<chorse> TravellingSalesM: are you using a router or are you directly connected?
<eagles0513875> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nmanasse> hi
<Lr5> dyrne: or identified?
<TravellingSalesM> chorse i am directly connected
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >eagles0513875
<TravellingSalesM> chorse: i am having to NIC which i wanna do the routing with my pc but i am stuck in the first level which is connection my own pc to the net !
<CyberCod>    chown didn't change permissions
<ikonia_> CyberCod what command did you use
<Jocke> Is there someone here having problem installing tzdata?: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/tzdata
<ikonia_> Jocke nope no problem
<Verkustat> what do i do to get ubuntu boot in text mode ?
<chorse> TravellingSalesM: you said it seems to be correct - you get an IP then?
<ikonia_> Jocke also thats a debian package
<No1Viking> In fstab I have this kind of data - UUID=1200c5fe-5d94-42da-8954-de91dcceda22. If I created a new partition and formatted it, how can I find that kind of identifier data?
<ikonia_> Jocke not an ubuntu package
<Verkustat> what do i do to get ubuntu boot in text mode every time i turn the computer on ?
<nmanasse> I will want to know why you doing it
<CyberCod> sudo chown -R owner /home/owner
<Jocke> ikonia, both Ubuntu and Debian uses dpkg.
<ikonia_> Verkustat sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<Lr5> Changing keyboard preferences does not help with the backspace key problem, is there other configures somewhere?
<ikonia_> Jocke yes, but they are different OS's
<agonzal> ALVAREZ  ANTONIO
<TravellingSalesM> chorse : yes and nothing goes wrong when i type plog but i can not surf the net or ping a site ..
<agonzal> ANTONIO
<CyberCod> wait... it worked, just didn't refresh the folder... now i gotta change group
<ikonia_> agonzal quiet please -
<valehru> eagles0513875, just to let you know that I got it working.  The problem was the ndiswrapper installation and my new kernel. It wasnt linking to the ndiswrapper.ko file.  Thanks for the log again.
<Jocke> ikonia_, actually I am using gNewSense but it works alot.
<Jvik> What is the command to see all hard-drives connected to computer ?
<ikonia_> Jocke no idea what gNewSense is
<chorse> TravellingSalesM: perhaps it's just a dns problem, try to ping an ip address, lets say 81.169.179.196 (me)
<eagles0513875> no prob keep it handy u never know when ull need it
<Jocke> ikonia_, it is a free distribution.
<agliv_> Greetings all :) does anyone know of an easy way to rename multiple files all via the same format? i.e. all flies named x should be renamed to aex...
<dyrne> Jvik: sudo fdisk -l   is prob what you want. mount   will tell you currently mounted
<ikonia_> Jocke ahh ok. You do know this channel is for ubuntu
<eagles0513875> if anyone else has trouble getting internal broadcom wifi card i have a log that i can send
<Jocke> ikonia_, yes.
<ikonia_> Jocke fine
<TravellingSalesM> chorse are you online? because i have to dc my laptop and connect the pc ! takes 5-10 mins
<No1Viking> In fstab I have this kind of data - UUID=1200c5fe-5d94-42da-8954-de91dcceda22. If I created a new partition and formatted it, how can I find that kind of identifier data?
<kitche> !vol | No1Viking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !uuid | No1Viking
<ubotu> No1Viking: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<chorse> TravellingSalesM: that's a server of mine and it's allways on (at least it should :))
<dyrne> No1Viking: ignore that. id just remove it and put /dev/hda1 or whatever in its place
<dyrne> No1Viking: but if you want you can get the uuid
<TravellingSalesM> chorse: so thanks and brb :)
<tabman> I have a computer connected to my system, I want that computer to share internet connection & file/folders with the system ?
<sacater> does anyone here know anything that supports RAR archives
<Arkaitz> Hey everyone
<jrib> !rar | sacater
<ubotu> sacater: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<eagles0513875> !mesaGL
<sacater> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesagl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arkaitz> anyone has tried to install ubuntu on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop?, Im trying to do it and it doesnt load the live cd so I cant install it, when the loading bar is going to be almost complete in the last moment a green line appears under the progress bar and it stucks
<ConstyXIV> what would you guys use to clean mountain dew that exploded onto your tocuhpad?
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<imac> is it just this crappy mac I'm on, or are the edgy repositories not working today?
<tarzeau> do astronomers use ubuntu? are there packages of pyraf or stsdas?
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with my mesa GL issue im having
<jrib> sacater: not that unrar-free doesn't support rar 3.0 ...
<TravellingSalesM> chorse : it gives me this error :  sedmsg : operation not permitted
<sacater> jrib: ty
<dyrne> ConstyXIV: alcohol usually
<jrib> s/not/note
<dyrne> ConstyXIV: wild turkey 101
<dsl3644> FS Amilo Pro v3205 & Edgy works just fine.
<cairo_> anyone can answer my question ? does gaim accept scim input method ? it seem crash
<imac> it keeps saying waiting for headers... when I try to update
<TravellingSalesM> chorse : are you there :(
<chorse> TravellingSalesM: have you got an grsecurity kernel?
<tabman> ?
<ConstyXIV> eagles0513875: if it's slow, that's becasue it's mesagl
<eagles0513875> no its indirect
<TravellingSalesM> chorse : what does that mean ??
<ConstyXIV> dyrne: what if all ive got is jim beam?
<eagles0513875> i need it direct so i can play games using wine
<chorse> TravellingSalesM: that you ask shows me that you haven't :) mhh
<dyrne> ConstyXIV: too sticky :)
<imac> anyone know if the repositories aren't working?
<TravellingSalesM> chorse : so what should i do now? any suggestion?
<chorse> not really now, please nopaste the output of `ifconfig` and `route -n`
<Arkaitz> dsl3644 i got a FS Amilo M1437G and It dosnt work
<AlinuxSOS> danilos, hello
<AlinuxSOS> danilos, here?
<CB4chile> hi, he is here
<tabman> guys I want to share my internet connection & files/folder between 2 system, ubuntu & windows, my ubuntu system received direct internet
<CB4chile> he says hi, he's in the bathroom
<din> wow, my log for this channel is almost 300mb
<Jvik> Shouldnt i use ntfs for a harddrive with mp3s in linux ?
<Jvik> hope i dont have to format
<din> why would you use ntfs?
<brotherJohn1234> tabman: share folders -> samba, share Internet: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward )
<zzz__> brotherJohn1234: tabman will have to set up Masquerading via iptables too.
<dromer> hi al, I was wondering if this program is/could come to ubuntu repo's http://www.nvu.com/download.php
<Syco-> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with my / key, whenever I press it half the time it does nothing, the other half it acts like I pressed it 5 times, any ideas on what could be causing it?  it works fine in windows (it also does it when I do a question mark )
<killown> I like dreamweaver
<alienbrain> No swap on edgy?
<dromer> killown: that's not in linux is it?
<K3nto> eagles, i have a sneaking suspicion i will have to delete partitions
<jrib> dromer: it is already
<killown> dromer yes
<jrib> !nvu | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<dromer> jrib: ok thnx
<K3nto> this is what im looking at: http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/8553/screenshotbs9.png
<dromer> I don't think it's the same jrib
<Joomla> is there a way or a how to make a custom shell like bash sh with the commands i specify?
<mr_grump5> could any one help installing custom theme for ubuntu?
<agliv_> I've tried a few different programms, but none do what I want... namely search a batch of files and those names that have a fitting substring rename the substring and leave the rest of the name the same... anybody know how to do that?
<kitche> Joomla: not really unless you know how to program
<alienbrain> After I upgraded to Edgy, swap partition doesn't get mounted by default, is this intentional?
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: I can try
<jrib> dromer: why do you think that?
<Jvik> din; because i where running windows. And dont i have to format to change filesystem ?
<Juhaz> K3nto, does sda3 have move/resize option in context menu?
<din> agliv_: man sed
<Ferret> agliv_: rename, or mmv
<dromer> Joomla: I have it too, it sucks :P  repartitioning your drive is the only real solution ..
<din> Jvik: can't you just mount the partition, and copy the mp3's over?
<din> not sure what you are wanting to do
<aladin> Did someone get a broadcom 4311 rev 01 wlan card running?
<dromer> Joomla: your extended should've been bigger I think
<zzz__> agliv_: There is a program called "rename" which allows you to use regular expressions to modify filenames.
<Jvik> din: I want my 2 harddrives in to "Computer" without formatting. And both of them is NTFS.
<Jvik> They're ntfs because i where running windows before
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:i have downloaded some themes from the net..how to added it?
<din> so do like i said
<Jvik> din: i dont have a harddrive to backup my stuff
<Pulea> is there a way or a how to build a custom shell like bash with the commands i give?
<eagles0513875> brb need to restart program crashed and screwed up system
<Jvik> *store. while i format
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: It depends on the type of theme. GTK2 and Metacity themes can be unpack into ~/.themes. Icon themes can be unpacked into ~/.icons. What kind of theme is it?
<Ferret> Pulea: alias mymagicalcommand='this; tahat; theother' maybe?
<din> Jvik: so you are wanting to backup your mp3s from your windows install?
<mr_grump5> ardchoille
<din> before you format
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:icons
<zzz__> Jvik: How about resizing the NTFS partition and creating a FAT or ext2 partition?
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: You can either unpack them into ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:then
<Jvik> zzz__: how the heck do i do that? i am new? Won't i loose my datas then ?
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: To have them available system-wide, best to put them into /usr/share/icons
<Jvik> i am newb*!
<ardchoille> Juhaz: You around?
<berent> !j2sdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j2sdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ferret> !ntfs-3g | Jvik: If you must keep ntfs, you could try:
<ubotu> Jvik: If you must keep ntfs, you could try:: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<zzz__> Jvik: You can use QTParted (or its equivalent Gnome counterpart whose name I don't remember) to resize the NTFS partition. You won't lose any data if you do not interrupt the resizing process.
<^Ocean^> is there a way to get the Ctrl+alt +/- to change my video resolution like it used too ?
<Juhaz> ardchoille, every now and then
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >ferret
<ardchoille> zzz__: gparted ?
* digitalspaghetti is away: meeting
<Jvik> Damn. I almost regret that i went from windows to linux :\ windows is much easier
<ikonia_> Jvik go back to it then
<ardchoille> Juhaz: Do you know if the latest gnome-theme-manager has been improved to handle multi-theme tarballs any batter than it did in gnome 2.14?
<Jvik> I said "ALMOST".
<K3nto> thats why im trying to dualboot
<ConstyXIV> zzz__: gparted, and it's much cleaner than qtparted
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:i have added the file to /usr/share/icons
<ardchoille> Juhaz: Or is that a distro-specific thing?
<zzz__> ConstyXIV: Thanks for reminding.
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: the file? You need to unpack them into /usr/share/icons. Simply moving the tarball won't work.
<finalbeta> Jvik: I've been using ubuntu solely for over half a year, and I still almost regret it ;).
<billy> greetings friends.
<Jvik> It's hard to learn
<ConstyXIV> honestly, qtparted looks like it came from a dog's rear
<ardchoille> ConstyXIV: lol
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:i moved the extracted folder
<zzz__> Jvik: I can help if you'd like.
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: Ok, that should be good. Now, open gnome-theme-manager and go to the icons tab and they should be available to choose.
<kitche> Jvik: it's as hard as windows really
<finalbeta> Jvik: not so hard really, it gives you a whole new set of freedoms and limitations. It can be fun though.
<ConstyXIV> seriously, it's nowhere near the greatest partition manager on earth
<Jvik> zzz__:  wanna take it in pm? Many people talking here
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:system->pref->theme>??
<Jvik> kitche: No that's not true. Windows dont have all those damn commands
<zzz__> Jvik: I am not a registered user so I cannot use pm. Sorry.
<c41R0> Jvick, i also same status with u now, two days i used ubuntu, my u buntu crashed twot times
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: yes
<Jvik> zzz__ do you have msn?
<kitche> Jvik: umm it does guess you never used dos lol
<c41R0> formatted my computer twice alredy
<ConstyXIV> Jvik: it's easy enough, just takes a while to find where everything is depending on how hardwired you are/were to windows
<zzz__> Jvik: No, sorry. I can help via IRC.
<^Ocean^> is there a way to get the Ctrl+alt +/- to change my video resolution like it used too ?
<c41R0> zzz_can u elp me too ?
<ConstyXIV> Jvik: a lot of graphical programs are actually frontends to the CLI in linux
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: You got a URL to that icon theme? I want to see what it looks lke.
<zzz__> c41R0: Depends on what kind of help you need...
<mr_grump5> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618
<deluxe> sers leute
<deluxe> un was geht?
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:which one r u using>
<deluxe> was hat euch in diese channel verschlagen?
<c41R0> zzz_: k... now first question, can i use scim input method in gaim ?
<deluxe> jo
<deluxe> mste gehen
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: Flat-blue
<ikonia_> !de >deluxe
<c41R0> i mean Gaim internet messenger
<Jvik> Well.. Ill take it from scratch. I installed linux first once. I chose all harddrives as mountpoints or wtf its called, and i could find the harddrives. I had a lot of issues and had to format again, and i forgot to choose mount points for the other harddrives than the main harddrive. Now i cant find the harddrives where i have all my homework, movies, music, games and EVERYTHING
<zzz__> c41R0: Sorry; I don't even know what SCIM means.
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: ZOMG! I like.. I like :)
<ikonia_> Jvik well they are either still there or you removed them when partitioning
<Jvik> I have 2 harddrive. 1 at 120 and 1 at 320. The one at 120 has 2 partitions and one of them is the "main disk" with linux.
<deluxe> me too
<ConstyXIV> c41R0: could you explain SCIM for me?
<deluxe> no
<Jvik> I dont know where the heck they are :\
<deluxe> hmm
<deluxe> me too
<ikonia_> Jvik what disk was your old data on
<ardchoille> mr_grump5: lol, I'm using that OSX set now :)
<deluxe> ntfs
<deluxe> me too
<Jvik> the one on 320 and the other partition on main harddrive.
<deluxe> yes
<zzz__> Jvik: Try the following to see the partitions on your hard drives: cat /proc/partitions
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:it looks cool
<Jvik> Both of those are NTFS
<ikonia_> Jvik are they ide or sata ?
<ikonia_> the two disks
<Jvik> sata
<deluxe> yes
<deluxe> mhm
<bigjohntoday> anyone here used synergy ?
<deluxe> yes mee
<ikonia_> ok show me the out put of fdisk -l /dev/sda and fdisk -l /dev/sdb in a pastebin
<ikonia_> Jvik
<deluxe> whats your problem?
<Jvik> partitions file is empty
<deluxe> aha
<ikonia_> oops
<deluxe> und jetzt?
<bigjohntoday> deluxe: I have a synergy server running on windows and want to connect my ubuntu client to the windows synergy server..... FAQ on synergy site says its possible but i can't figure it out
<deluxe> isch des mein problem?
<ikonia_> Jvik stick sudo in front of it
<c41R0> is a software that allow u input other language
<ikonia_> !de >deluxe
<^Ocean^> is there a way to get the Ctrl+alt +/- to change my video resolution like it used too ?
<ConstyXIV> c41R0: do you have it running right now? and are you using gaim right now?
<ikonia_> ^Ocean^ not that I'm aware of
<deluxe> aso
<deluxe> ujd jetzt?
<c41R0> yup
<ikonia_> !de | deluxe
<ubotu> deluxe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ConstyXIV> c41R0: just try using it in gaim
<ikonia_> Jvik any update ?
<bigjohntoday> ok so anyone else here used synergy ?
<ikonia_> bigjohntoday just ask the question
<Jvik> ikonia_: working on it
<bigjohntoday> i did
<bigjohntoday> i will again
<bigjohntoday>  I have a synergy server running on windows and want to connect my ubuntu client to the windows synergy server..... FAQ on synergy site says its possible but i can't figure it out
<billy> i'm unsure whether or not to get automatix.
<ikonia_> billy don't
<SurR3AL> hey can anyone tel me what the diff's are b/w edgy & dapper? i'm REALLY new here :)
<billy> ikonia: i'm honestly curious why you think I shouldn't.  I don't know one way or the other honestly.  ??
<ikonia_> SurR3AL different product versions
<Jvik> zzz__: http://hashbin.com/2b7.html
<ikonia_> billy its rubbish
<SurR3AL> oh okay, so is edgy more current?
<ikonia_> Jvik what command did you do to get that
<kitche> SurR3AL: yes
<FunnyLookinHat> SurR3AL, basically yes.  Edgy has some newer programs and applications/configurations.  In about a month an d ahalf there will be another new version released: Feisty Fawn
<billy> ikonia:  well, if you could maybe be just a little more specific, maybe I could know why someone wouldn't want to install it.  ??
<Jvik> ikonia_ that was some other stuff. What was the command that you wanted me  tu run ?
<zzz__> ikonia_: He or she used cat /proc/partitions
<ikonia_> billy because its made up of rubbish commands/scripts that fail a lot
<ikonia_> Jvik I asked for "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<SurR3AL> okay coool :) sorry for askin dumb newbie questions, but can i update dapper to edgy without downloading the whole 700MB iso?
<ikonia_> SurR3AL yes
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mr_grump5> ardchoille:in icon details i have osx how to install them...when i give install it opens file browse
<SurR3AL> k...thanks 4 replyin :D
<ConstyXIV> SurR3AL: yeah, but you probably will download a good chunk anyways
<mr_grump5> ardchoille: it says select theme
<billy> OK.  thanks iconia_.
<Jvik> ikonia_ http://hashbin.com/2b8.html
<ikonia_> Jvik and sdb ?
<Jvik> ikonia_ http://hashbin.com/2b9.html
<ikonia_> Jvik ok - do you want to check your disks data with me ?
<Jvik> ikonia_ what do you mean?
<ikonia_> Jvik do you want to see if we can find the missing data
<Jvik> yes :P i do want to find my movies
<ikonia_> Jvik ok type the following commands
<ikonia_> "sudo mkdir /var/tmp/diska
<ikonia_> sudo mkdir /var/tmp/diskb"
<ikonia_> (messed up the quotes)
<Jvik> with " ?
<ikonia_> dropt he qutoes
<Jvik> ok..
<Jvik> *done*
<ikonia_> Jvik now do "mount /dev/sda5 /var/tmp/diska"
<mr_grump5> ardchoille: i got it
<ikonia_> Jvik now do "mount /dev/sdb1 /var/tmp/diskb"
<ikonia_> sorry sudo mount /dev/sda5 /var/tmp/diska
<raul> hi, anyone can helpme with NetworkManager applet?, can not see wifi networks...
<juancg> maricom
<ikonia_> and sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /var/tmp/diskb
<Jvik> (17:57:08) ikonia_: Jvik now do "mount /dev/sdb1 /var/tmp/diskb" <-
<ikonia_> ughh
<dyrne> raul: wifi is working just a problem with applet?
<Jvik> i entered that
<ikonia_> and sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /var/tmp/diskb
<juancg> tu   padre
<bippi> nvidia driver doesn't work anymore, modprove load it fine but then I got a black screen and a X segfault, could u help me
<Jvik> ikonia_ I did what you first told me
<juancg> mnierda
<juancg> opu 9yth
<CyberCod> bippi.... try the envy nvidia script... it installs it automatically and does a good job  (for proprietary drivers)
<raul> 4dyrne: yes, if configure manually work fine... have to do it with every wifi network and its not funny
<ikonia_> Jvik now do "cd /var/tmp/diska"
<juwain> hello
<Jvik> ikonia: You said something wrong, but i already did what you told me.
<juwain> can anybody help me?
<_jason> juwain: sure, we can try.  But you need to ask a question first
<ikonia_> Jvik "sudo umount /var/tmp/diska" and "sudo umount /tmp/diskb"
<juwain> i've just installed ubuntu, configured the network, pings are ok, but i can't visit any page..
<juwain> in the internet
<zzz__> ikonia_: Shouldn't that be /var/tmp/diskb
<zzz__> ?
<jrib> !ipv6 | juwain
<ubotu> juwain: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lightenup> raul:  you may want to rem out any refrences to your wifi card in /etc/network/interfaces
<juwain> firefox says "connection timeout"...
<tabman> brotherJohn1234: share Internet: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ) what is this ?
<CyberCod> juwain... you closed firefox since you got network up?
<juwain> yes, i did...
<whyarewehere> juwain - dns?
<CyberCod> juwain, ok, sometimes it is the simple things
<juwain> 192.168.1.1.
<LucianSolaris> crap, what was the ubuntu general chat (not this chan)?
<^Ocean^> is there a way to get the Ctrl+alt +/- to change my video resolution like it used too ?
<jrib> !offtopic | LucianSolaris
<ubotu> LucianSolaris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jvik> bash: cd: /var/tmp/diska: Permission denied ikonia_
<LucianSolaris> kthxbye
<juwain> should i disable ipv6?
<zzz__> Jvik: Try the following: "sudo su -" and then try to cd into the directory again.
<zzz__> Jvik: (Without the quotes that is.)
<ikonia_> sorry someone was talking to me
<ikonia_> jvik sudo -i
<fbarc> Is the alternate install CD bootable???
<ikonia_> fbarc yup
<zzz__> fbarc: Yes.
<Jvik> root@jvik:/var/tmp# sudo cd diska | sudo: cd: command not found
<ikonia_> Jvik no - sudo -i
<jrib> he's already root
<ikonia_> jrib is he ?
<ikonia_> so he is
<fbarc> ikonia_ zzz__ thanks
<ikonia_> well spotted
<raul> lightenup: oh yes, I can edit this file and configure manually the wifi but, I remember in last installation the applet showme all wifi networks detectec and just a click to connect to them.
<zzz__> Jvik: Don't use sudo to cd.
<ikonia_> Jvik now that your root cd /var/tmp/diska
<ikonia_> jrib nice spot
<FunnyLookinHat> raul, you have to install network-manager-gnome for that  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> raul, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<bippi> nvidia driver doesn't work anymore, modprove load it fine but then I got a black screen and a X segfault, could u help me?
<Jvik> nice. Works fine. :) Is it possible to get those "directories" in "computer"?
<lightenup> raul: yes but for network-manager-gnome to work properly you need to rem out all instances refrencing your wifi card (ie. eth1)
<ikonia_> Jvik yes, just mount them using the gui
<raul> FunnyLookinHat: Yes, installed it is... but, doesnt show me wifi, just wired net.
<Jvik> I know, i am noob. Where in the gui ? :)
<FunnyLookinHat> raul, hmm...  maybe it's not detecting your wireless card for some reason...
<ikonia_> Jvik I don't have X running at th emoment so can't check - under system --> $somewhere
<FunnyLookinHat> lightenup, not anymore I thought...
<raul> lightenup: ohh go it
<abisen> what is the recommended firewall for Ubuntu
<lightenup> raul: what fixed it?
<jrib> !firewall | abisen
<ubotu> abisen: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<abisen> i mean how do i enable / block ports in ubuntu
<zzz__> Jvik: I can try to help you do that.
<ikonia_> abisen iptables
<ikonia_> zzz__ over to you - i have no gui
<dromer> how can I (in a terminal) move the contents of a folder to the folder above it?
<zzz__> ikonia_: Okay.
<FunnyLookinHat> raul, yea what fixed it???
<FunnyLookinHat> cause that was weird.
<Jvik> zzz__ :) Where ?
<ikonia_> zzz__ thank you
<abisen> that is fine ... i mean in fedora i could just go to /etc/sysconfig/iptables and set my iptables line there
<tremaljack> ci sono italiani?
<ConstyXIV> dromer: cp -R * ..
<abisen> and then start or stop the /etc/init.d/iptables
<zzz__> Jvik: run the following commands: "sudo umount /var/tmp/diska" and "sudo umount /var/tmp/diskb"
<abisen> but in ubuntu i cant find all that stuff .. what location are those files
<tremaljack> ci sono italiani?
<ikonia_> abisen ubuntu doesn't work in the same way
<ikonia_> abisen you have to script your own firewal
<ikonia_> !it >tremaljack
<billy> Some installation instructions (SeaMonkey) are telling me *NOT* to install using `sudo`.   Should I choose a directory besides /usr/local/ to install to?
<ikonia_> billy why do you not get seamonkey out of the ubuntu repo
<abisen> ikonia_,  ouch so you mean i should have my own script file that enables / disables ports and execute it everytime i boot my machone
<ikonia_> abisen yes
<ikonia_> abisen you need to write it
<billy> ikonia_, I don't see it in synaptic.  ??
<ikonia_> billy hang on
<zzz__> Jvik: Are you there?
<Jvik> yeah. working on it
<texas_john> i have problems with my isl3890 wlan card in edgy, which didn't occur in dapper. any experience?
<Jvik> umount: /var/tmp/diska: device is busy
<deafboy> I'm having issues with themes in firefox in ubuntu, even if i change my theme because i have a black default theme some text doesn't show up when i try to post on forums etc
<ikonia_> billy your right - its not in there
<ikonia_> Jvik cd /
<billy> ikonia_, I saw some of the library files or some such.  but not seamonkey.
<cosmin> i'm trying to find an irc adres wich is used in spain
<cosmin> can you help me
<Jvik> im done.. Now what ?
<ikonia_> billy yeah, no seamonkey package
<zzz__> Jvik: If you have other open terminals, cd out of the mount points.
<ConstyXIV> cosmin: if youre talking about a spanish ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-es
<Jvik> im done--
<Jvik> lala
<dinochopins> hi all
<dinochopins> wanna ask simple question
<dinochopins> i was a Fedora user
<cosmin> thanks
<ConstyXIV> dinochopins: and...
<dinochopins> today just install Ubuntu 6.0.6
<zzz__> Jvik: Now run the following as your regular user: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<dinochopins> just wondering what is the replacement for "service" command ?
<ikonia_> dinochopins there isn't one
<ikonia_> dinochopins use the init scripts
<billy> ikonia_ i got the .tar.gz file.   Had a install README.  Says to *NOT* use sudo to install to /usr/local/.  But where can I put so that my menu's will see it so my wife can use it?
<luk3> hi can anyone give me an idea of what the desktop system application is i keep seeing? im running ubuntu 6.10
<zzz__> Jvik: Then enter the following lines at the end of the file:
<raul> lightenup: now can not start nm-applet, gonna rem all packages and reinstall....
<Jvik> ..
<ConstyXIV> dinochopins: not a fedoraite, what's service?
<dinochopins> ikonia_ : so, if I want to "service network restart" => "init network restart" ?
<ikonia_> billy I don't use sea monkey so I don't know. I'd strongly advise you against dropping packages in outside of the ubuntu repo. Ask a packager to package sea monkey for you
<deafboy> I'm having issues with themes in firefox in ubuntu, even if i change my theme because i have a black default theme some text doesn't show up when i try to post on forums etc
<ikonia_> dinochopins no - you need to use the init script with a start/stop option
<Jvik> What lines ?
<ConstyXIV> dinochopins: i think it's /etc/init.d/(service) restart
<dinochopins> ConstyXIV : something like restarting network, restarting samba services, etc
<berent> !jdk
<teeL> Im gonna buy some cat5 cable now. Do i need FTP or UTP? Its gonna be used with a switch =P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzz__> This one: /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  1
<luk3> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c1/Screenshot-6.png
<billy> ikonia_. oh wow.  OK.  I'll take that bit of advice.  I'll do a search for a packager.  Thank you ... AGAIN.
<luk3> right and side info bar?
<zyth> deafboy, are you using the human theme for ubuntu?
<luk3> anyone know the name?
<zzz__> And this one: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  1
<deafboy> zyth: no
<dinochopins> ikonia_ & ConstyXIV : i see.... let me try then :)
<zyth> deafboy, it could be your theme.  Change it to the ubuntu default and see if you get the same issues in firefox.
<deafboy> zyth: neutronium-high
<zzz__> Jvik: Then create the mount points using the following: sudo mkdir /media/sda5 /media/sdb1
<zyth> deafboy, oh that.  There's a css fix for it.  Read the readme
<zzz__> Jvik: I have to go right now. I am sorry about this. I will be back within one hour.
<dinochopins> Is there any Ubuntu e-book or something that can make a smooth migration from Fedora to Ubuntu ?
<grndslm> anybody know why my network autoconfiguration worked the last time i installed edgy...but this time it stalls at DHCP request (on both live AND alternate CDs)...but the network is still up, the computer's ethernet still works with Windows, and the cable's plugged in???
<Jvik> damn
<zzz__> Jvik: Sorry again. I will be back within one hour.
<ikonia_> dinochopins http://www.ubuntu.com - docs on there
<Jvik> pah :\ bye bye
<ramvi> What package do I install to use the svn command?
<zyth> luk3, probably gdesklets? Im unsure
<ikonia_> ramvi svn ?
<ikonia_> search for svn client
<zzz__> Jvik: ikonia_ should be able to help you if you have any problems regarding the instructions I just wrote.
<zzz__> Jvik: Bye for now.
<Jvik> bye :)
<ramvi> ikonia, there is no package called that
<dinochopins> ikonia_ : will check on them, thank you very much ikonia_
<jrib> ramvi: subversion
<K3nto> woot getting my problem sorted out
<Jvik> ikonia_: is there anything more i have to do after this: "(18:16:34) zzz__: Jvik: Then create the mount points using the following: sudo mkdir /media/sda5 /media/sdb1"
<Jvik> Restart computer or anything ?
<ikonia_> Jvik I don't have access to the gui so I can'tsee
<Jvik> didnt use the gui neither
<Fre1> Hi everyone. Is it possible to update OpenOffice in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<ikonia_> Fre1 if there is a later version int he repo - yes
<Fre1> ikonia - how can check if there's a later version in the repo ? (I'm very new to Ubuntu)
<ikonia_> Fre1 look in synaptic - the version it displays is the latest available
<Fre1> Ikonia - thanks
<Scunizi> How do I file a bug for Evolution? Launchpad.net says to use "its official bug tracker", yet On GIMPNet #evolution they referred me to Launchpad for Ubuntu.?
<Jvik> Everything works great now :D
<Jvik> Thanks
<Scunizi> Anyone else having problems just loading Evolution? Using Dapper 6.06
<CyberCod> anyone good at using   irssi?
<rausb0> CyberCod: i use it. but i am not an irssi pro.
<unfo> CyberCod: the experts are in channel #irssi but we can help you with most questions here. Just ask your question. :)
<CyberCod> i'm tryong to get it to automatically switch to the ubuntu channel... i get it to connect and login automatically, and join the channel, but to show the #ubuntu channel, you have to type in /window 2
<CyberCod> I need it to be automatic
<^Ocean^> Is there any way to get my Ctrl alt +/- to work again it no longer scrolls through my resolutions.  I have checked my x.org config file, and it dont apear to be disabled any were in the file...
<Alam_Ubuntu> nvidia?
<unfo> ^Ocean^: it doesn't say DontZoom anywhere?
<^Ocean^> unfo: nope
<unfo> ^Ocean^: see Alam_Ubuntu's message :)
<erUSUL> CyberCod: Alt + 2 to switch to window 2
<Jvik> Whats the best mp3 player ?
<Alam_Ubuntu> ^Ocean^, if you using nvidia, some versions of the driver break stuff, lot of stuff
<erUSUL> Jvik: mine ;)
<Jvik> Have to be organized and clean. i have pretty much music
<^Ocean^> Alam_Ubuntu: This computer is an Nvidia card,  the other computer which is a fresh install is an s3 Trident card.
<erUSUL> |best
<Jvik> MINE = a name ?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<^Ocean^> i set up the other computer as a fresh install too see if it was having the same problem...
<^Ocean^> and it does
<erUSUL> Jvik: no just a joke see what ubotu just said
<Jvik> erUSUL: maby not, but some are better thano thers.
<^Ocean^> so i assume its something odd that ubuntu set some were...
<Alam_Ubuntu> "deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable #nvidia"
<CyberCod> erUSUL, any way to automate that?  i am building a system to sell.... i want the buyer to enter the terminal and type in "onlinehelp" and come up all the way to #ubuntu channel
<Jvik> than* others
<Jvik> Whats suggested then ?
<Trelard> i installed ubuntu 6.1 last night via the Alterative CD, it loads the splash screen but then the screen turns black. It is the AMD64 version. Anyone know of a fix?
<^Ocean^> it was working fine, till i did a Dist-upgrade and then i lost the ability
<raul> lightenup: thks, I remove the wifi ref in the /etc/network/interface and restart, now works fine
<erUSUL> CyberCod: i dunno... sorry maybe some comand in ~/.irssi/config
<unfo> CyberCod: um if you run a computer store or something, maybe it's not good to send too many clueless newbies to IRC without teaching them about IRC first :)
<dromer> how can I (in a terminal) move the contents of a folder to the folder above it?
<unfo> dromer: "the above folder" is ..
<unfo> dromer: you can figure out the rest i bet :)
<^Ocean^> dromer, cp -r Dir ../
<theforge> are there any known issues concerning the ubuntu 6.10 desktop cdrom?
<chorse> dromer: mv fileyouwanttomove ..
<chorse> the two points represend the parent folder
<Trelard> i installed ubuntu 6.1 last night via the Alterative CD, it loads the splash screen but then the screen turns black. It is the AMD64 version. Can anyone help?
<dromer> chorse: I want an entire dir
<unfo> theforge: dunno.  known issues are usually listed in the Release Notes webpage
<theforge> Trelard: the same thing here.
<Jvik> Can anyone suggest a good mp3 player ?
<erUSUL> CyberCod: maybe a /layout save would do the trick? http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c4
<unfo> Jvik: did you try rhythmbox?  does it suit your needs?
<erUSUL> Jvik: i use rhythmbox
<Trelard> theforge: you using an ATI card?
<chorse> dromer: you mean "mv * .." ?
<theforge> Trelard: loads splash screen then the screen goes blank and never comes back.
<jrib> !player | Jvik
<ubotu> Jvik: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<erUSUL> Jvik: banshee is very similar
<Trelard> theforge: same for me
<Trelard> I think it
<unfo> all : i use edgy, and recently stuff went weird with my computer.  For example, first the SlowKeys accessibility feature turned on for no reason.  Now I have no icons in the Applications, Places, or System menus.  Also, keyboard shortcuts like Alt+F10 stopped working.  There are a bunch of gconf-related messages in /var/log/messages like (translated from French) "gconfd (root-5546): Address 'xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf
<unfo> resolves to a readonly configuration source at position 0"
<unfo> any clue why?
<jrib> chorse, dromer: that won't move files that start with a .
<Trelard> the forge: I think it has something to do with it not working with some AT cards
<grndslm> anybody know why my network autoconfiguration worked the last time i installed edgy...but this time it stalls at DHCP request (on both live AND alternate CDs)...but the network is still up, the computer's ethernet still works with Windows, and the cable's plugged in???
<Jvik> looks like rythmbox works fine
<Trelard> ATI even
<theforge> Trelard: really. well that sucks.
<dromer> jrib: got it
<Trelard> theforge: i haven't found a fix after searchng the web
<theforge> Trelard: knoppix v5.1.1 boots fine.
<unfo> grndslm: try typing this inside Terminal: sudo ifup eth0
<unfo> Jvik: yes, rhythmbox is nice, especially when you enable song ratings in Preferences.  Banshee is similar but has more features, IIRC album cover art and such.
<theforge> Trelard: hang on let me boot knoppix and see exactly what video card is in the mahcine.
<unfo> theforge: wait
<grndslm> unfo:  i've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart and it just complains about no dhcp lease or something...i'm booting my laptop now, had alternate install cd n
<biz> hello, i'm using ubuntu on a system that has no way to connect to the internet. is there a way to update this system with a new ubuntu cd or something? any ideas how i can keep it relatively up-to-date using cds/dvds?
<Trelard> theforge: I read that earlier versions work and this is somethin with the edgy release
<unfo> theforge: lspci -v usually will tell you your video card.
<erUSUL> unfo: rhythmbox has album cover art too
<unfo> erUSUL: cool! how do i see it?
<nothlit> rythmbox's cover art is very nicely done
<uFo-Z> hi all. oehm, i need an ftp client wich can handle ssl . does gftp cant do this ?
<^Ocean^> Is there any way to get my Ctrl alt +/- to work again it no longer scrolls through my resolutions.  I have checked my x.org config file, and it dont apear to be disabled any were in the file...
<nothlit> it automatically appears on the left bottom side
<unfo> biz: in ye olde days, with Debian Linux, they used to use apt-zip, though I suspect there are better ways nowadays.
<Jvik> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. Why do i get this when i try to compile files
<Jvik> i want to install irssi
<Babub1> uFo-Z: gFTP can be compiled with SSL support, not sure if the version on the official repos does.
<ikonia_> Jvik irssi is in the repo
<unfo> Jvik: you should never compile anything that's available through Add/Remove Programs.
<ikonia_> Jvik you don't have to compile it
<unfo> it's too much work :)
<ikonia_> Jvik I've told you this before - check the repo
<Jvik> i didnt find it there
<erUSUL> unfo: edit>plugins (or complements i'm spanish and it says complementos) just above preferences.
<erUSUL> !repos > Jvik
<ikonia_> Jvik root@obiwan:~# apt-cache search irssi
<ikonia_> irssi - terminal based IRC client
<ikonia_> its there
<unfo> i think Jvik gets the point already :)
<erUSUL> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<gb__> hi
<teeL> How do i list samba users? I screwed it up when trying a gui =\
<unfo> teeL: what are samba "users"?
<unfo> :)
<Jvik> found it in apt-get but not Add/remove programs
<unfo> all : i use edgy, and recently stuff went weird with my computer.  For example, first the SlowKeys accessibility feature turned on for no reason.  Now I have no icons in the Applications, Places, or System menus.  Also, keyboard shortcuts like Alt+F10 stopped working.  There are a bunch of gconf-related messages in /var/log/messages like (translated from French) "gconfd (root-5546): Address 'xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf
<unfo> resolves to a readonly configuration source at position 0".  Does anyone have even the slightest clue how I can troubleshoot this?  I suspect, but am not sure, that this is due to a recent software update.
<grndslm> unfo:  ifup eth0 gave "interface eth0 already configured"  after restarting network "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port......" is repeated until it stops...
<unfo> Jvik: then it'll be in System > Administration > Synaptic too.
<grndslm> unfo:  i thought most local networks were 255.255.255.0
<grndslm> i don't know too much about networking, tho...
<`nicola> My audio volume is too low. I raised rhythmbox and system volume but it's still low. what can I do ? thanks
<gb__> anyone tried updating ubuntu edgy?
<jrib> unfo: those gconf messages are normal
<unfo> grndslm: do you know your router's IP address?
<adioe3> Hello. Is there a difference in filesizes on a SATA and an IDE disk? I've just copied 600K from a SATA to an IDE disk and the IDE shows the file is 5.6M!!!
<grndslm> yup
<gb__> to latest new Ver.
<Jvik> notice: i am new to linux
<unfo> adioe3: what was the filename?
<adioe3> regular
<grndslm> unfo:  yes, i can ping it
<adioe3> movie.avi
<unfo> grndslm: what is the address?
<grndslm> 192.168.1.1
<unfo> jrib: thank you for that info, so i'll ignore the messages.  But what could be causing the problem?
<Jvik> uh.. Well now. Where can i find irssi when its installed? :P heh
<zoli2k> Hi! Is squash file system patched to edgy kernel?
<zoli2k> as default?
<unfo> grndslm: try giving your computer a static IP address of maybe 192.168.1.50 or 192.168.1.150 then.
<gb__> Jvik:  hi there
<grndslm> unfo:  tried that
<gb__> apt-get install irssi
<jrib> unfo: did all the keyboard shortcuts stop working?  Do they work now?
<Megaqwerty> Hello all, I'm having a problem when trying to backup my system to a windows share, (I'm doing this all in the CLI.) I mounted the share fine, and ran tar to bzip my filesystem (some directories excluded) to this mounted windows share. It works well for a while, but then something weird happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8103/ this happens every time I attempt it, and I get a very similar message when attempting to do it with gzip as 
<zoli2k> !squashfs > zoli2k
<Jvik> it IS already installed, but i cant find it :p
<gb__> Jvik:  it is konsole based tool
<unfo> Megaqwerty: your message was chopped off after "gzip as" :)
<gb__> p[en tterminal
<gb__> type irssi
<gb__> open*
<Megaqwerty> unfo: well. The mounted share is now (after I get the error) inaccessible, and locks up whatever program I try to open it with (even 'cd'.) It then is accessible only after a reboot. Can anyone help?
<bigjohntoday> Please has anyone used synergy here?
<Megaqwerty> unfo: thanks
<grndslm> unfo:  what...static ip did work....it didn't work last time, but last time i couldn't connect to the router
<grndslm> unfo:  but why is dhcp still not receiving a lease?
<unfo> grndslm: dunno.  Try rebooting the router and PC.  If you still can't get a lease, ask in ##networking
<bigjohntoday> anyone?
<grndslm> unfo:  thanks for the help!
<gb__> cya all
<gb__> bye bye
<unfo> grndslm: no prob :)
<unfo> bigjohntoday: maybe.  Just ask your question.  If nobody answers, try channel #synergy or ##linux :)
<hjmills> hi - is anybody from the philippines online?
<Jvik> is irssi only to be run from terminal ? :P
<Jvik> heh
<teeL> unfo: hehe. I just tried adding some users with a samba gui. But now i cant view shared folders or use the shared printer anymore =P
<unfo> hjmills: there are philippines chat rooms on irc.EFnet.org
<erUSUL> Jvik: yes xchat is for X
<K3nto> 7GB should give me plenty of space to use with ubuntu right? 7gb bening the partition ubunut will go on
<bigjohntoday> Windows synergy server, Linux synergy client, Linux synergy client won't start because it is trying to find display :0.0 how the heck do i get it to work?
<hjmills> unfo, thanks
<Jvik> :) Thanks for the info
<unfo> bigjohntoday: that isn't a synergy question, that's an X question. :) is Gnome running?
<unfo> K3nto: yes, if you won't store MP3s or movies on that partition.
<jvik_> Is there any reason for running irssi instead of xchat ?
<K3nto> nope
<unfo> hjmills: np :)
<K3nto> they would be goin on the root
<K3nto> which will be 15gb
<bigjohntoday> yes
<erUSUL> Jvik: is more "geeky" XD
<unfo> K3nto: note also that you can resize partitions later if you really need to.
<hjmills> Jvik, if you only have access to a console or just prefer the interface
<kitche> jvik_ just depends on preference
<K3nto> ok sweet
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with my aforementioned problem? ^^
<hjmills> Jvik, is there any reason to get a cat instead of a dog?
<unfo> I prefer ERC as my irc client because of its amazing word completion features.
<bigjohntoday> I followed a detailed how-to, but it won't work for some weird reason
<thianpa> HI, I have a Pinnacle Tv Tuner and I'm using Dapper and the tuner is found in  bttv0: detected: Pinnacle PCTV [card=39] , PCI subsystem ID is 11bd:0012 . How do i use it ? Can you please helpme out ? A link also would be helpful
<Jvik> hjmills Yeah. Cats are cuter
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i  reset my keyboard shortcuts to the defaults ?
<Jvik> Dogs need to be taken trip with
<hjmills> Jvik, well of course - but some mad crazy people prefer dogs
<Jvik> or they get fat
<unfo> Megaqwerty: I can't.  Long questions like that have a better chance in #samba or at www.ubuntuforums.org :)
<Megaqwerty> unfo: thanks :)
<unfo> Megaqwerty: np :)
<bigjohntoday> unfo: oh my, i figured it out.... how stupid of me
<zoli2k> Hi, can somebody help me with squashfs?
<unfo> zoli2k: yes, someone can :)
<unfo> yell0w: delete the appropriate gconf files.  I dunno which though.  Poke around in the hidden directories in your home directory.  NOTE: if you delete the wrong things that's very bad :)
<Jvik_> Well then. We are running xchat. :) I don
<yell0w> unfo, I know, thus my question
<yell0w> lol
<Jvik_> i don't regret that i changed from windows anymore
<unfo> yell0w: better to rename the files instead of deleting them. :)  In #gnome they can tell you which files.
<unfo> probably
<Babubu> How do you change the duration before a monitor goes into standby manually?
<yell0w> unfo, ok thanks
<zoli2k> unfo: I want to build a small usb distro, but I am not sure the default edgy kernel is able to recognize the squash file including the whole / directory.
<pillb0x> it's cool to have like ~1k people here
<unfo> yell0w: they're text files, you may be able to figure it out yourself by looking through them.  I think they're the gconf2 desktop keys #defaults files or something.
<pillb0x> say hi!
<unfo> pillb0x: that would just spam the channel :)
<pillb0x> hehe
<CB4chile> all at once?
<yell0w> unfo, ok
<pillb0x> everyone who's reading this write Hi!
<unfo> zoli2k: dunno.  You could try www.ubuntuforums.org or channel #ubuntu-devel.
<K3nto> ok so swap=2gb, "/"=15gb "/boot"=7gb
<K3nto> right?
<K3nto> unfo
<unfo> K3nto: no
<bhsx> hi all, just installed ubuntu 6.10 and had the ati drivers (x300) installed per the help page, then i tried installing beryl and everything is hosed, i cant seem to get 3d accel back working and beryl just crashes... i used the automated install for 6.10 from the beryl wiki... can anyone help me out?
<unfo> K3nto: /boot doesn't need 7gb
<K3nto> what does it need
<unfo> K3nto: dunno. i personally never make a separate /boot partition :)
<bhsx> i have no idea
<eilker> i wanna add an mp3 to my *.avi file, could someone help me pls ?
<K3nto> so /boot and "/" can be the sam partition?!?!
<K3nto> same
<erUSUL> K3nto: yes
<unfo> K3nto: just don't make a /boot partition.  Then the /boot files will end up in /.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Anyone here who can either help me with configuring my wlan (for which ive built drivers from ralinktech's source) ot point me in the right direction of where to go for help?
<bhsx> you only need / and swap... it's not like the old RH5.2 days when you needed all the different partitions :)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Or just tell me what USB WLAN interface is should get... :P
<K3nto> arg somebody told me earlie everything had to be seperate
<unfo> K3nto: they can be but it's optional.
<kitche> K3ntoL it's just a good thing to do really but they don't have to be
<K3nto> but things stay simpler if they're the same
<bhsx> can anyone help me with my 3d/beryl problem?
<K3nto> plus i save on space
<K3nto> right?
<unfo> K3nto: right
<eagles0513875> k3nto any luck getting it to work
<K3nto> yes
<K3nto> i deleted mediadirect
<mcphail> K3nto: if you have plenty of RAM, you don't even need a swap partition
<K3nto> a partition
<K3nto> i have 2gb ram
<K3nto> but im going to use hibernation
<mcphail> K3nto: ok
<K3nto> and that requires swap right?
<kitche> K3nto: yep
<mcphail> K3nto: that sound vaguely familiar
<mceGEEK> hi anyone using cyradm?
<bhsx> if you have 2gb ram and want to hybernate, you'll need 2gb swap i think
<eilker>  i click to record button and xvidcap closes itself, any idea ?
<K3nto> yep thats what i made
<K3nto> 2gb swap
<unfo> K3nto: though if you want to hibernate, better to have extra swap: 0.5GB-1GB more than the amount of ram you have.
<thianpa> ok Does Ubuntu have a builtin tv viewing program ?
<unfo> thianpa: no. Try xawtv
<K3nto> okay
<LinuxGuy2006> how do i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8106/
<unfo> thianpa: do you know how to install universe software?
<finalbeta> thianpa: or tvtime (I liked that one best)
<dyrne> thianpa: we call this bittorrent :)
<thianpa> okhat. I'm downloading xawtv rightnow. Is it good ?
<thianpa> oh unfo  sorry didnt see your msg
<unfo> thianpa: dunno, if its good, but my brother uses it.
<bhsx> any beryl users with ati cards that can help me out?  I've got a fresh install of 6.10, then installed ati drivers (they were working), then installed beryl from the automated script and hosed my 3d and beryl just crashes
<finalbeta> Linux_Junkie: and those files are in fact in that place? Try starting the exe with the full path wine "c:\\program....
<bhsx> glxgears stutters
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> whats fromdos / unix2dos?
<kitche> bhsx: with XGL?
<bhsx> yeah, that's what i was trying
<kitche> bhsx: xgl takes away direct rendering
<unfo> thianpa: where are you downloading it from?
<bhsx> ah, so what do I do to fix it?
<eagles0513875> mine doesnt stutter mine loads then dumps everything
<Jvik> Is there any way i can boost the music volume on the computer ?
<eagles0513875> what would cause wine do dump the program
<Jvik> The sound is very low.
<thianpa> unfo:  From the synaptic Package manager
<Jvik> Sound is at max everywhere
<bhsx> jvik... do you dual boot?
<unfo> thianpa: good :)
<K3nto> how long has the workspace function been in linux?
<Jvik> bhsx dual boot? like two OS at once ?
<bhsx> not at once..
<unfo> Jvik: also check the rhythmbox volume control.  Its in the top right corner.
<bhsx> do you have a windows partition?
<eagles0513875> when i try to install something on my linux partition it takes extremely long to load the installer and i sometimes get get a message saying it cannot load the installer
<Jvik> no.. I see.. No only linux
<Jvik> unfo: max in rhythmbox too
<bennel> Hi @ all
<K3nto> i cant believe microsoft made the rolodex thing instead of stealing linux's workspace switcher
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me where i can find the libjack.so pkg
<Jvik> Forget it.. The volume bar stood at max, but when i clicked the bar it got much higher
<Jvik> thanks
<eagles0513875> wine wont stop complaining bout that
<bennel> I am a total newcomer to Ubuntu and I cannot connect to the internet
<K3nto> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/8071/screenshotrf7.png
<K3nto> thats what i have eagle
<unfo> bennel: what brand of computer? laptop?
<bhsx> kitche, any ideas on how to fix what i've done?
<bennel> dell inspiron b130
<eagles0513875> u trying to config ur wifi
<bennel> well I tried that first and tried following instructions on the forums
<bennel> but I think i messed it up
<bennel> since now when I go to networking it comes up with crash reporting tool
<K3nto> hey i should be ok with this: http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/8071/screenshotrf7.png
<K3nto> right?
<Babubu> Whoa nelly, why so much swp?
<K3nto> somebody said to have extra
<K3nto> and i have 2gb ram
<Jvik> How do you set a program in autostart in linux ubuntu ?
<docta_v> i'm using rcs to edit my named.conf but it keeps changing the owner of the file to root whenever i check it out. anyone know how to fix this? sticky bit?
<finalbeta> Jvik: for GNOME : gnome-session-properties
<Babubu> The general rule is 1.5x your physical memory but anything beyond 512M-1G these days seems like overkill.
<Jvik> finalbeta,  is that a command in terminal ?
<kitche> bhsx: don't use xgl maybe
<ffxr> hi i have a major problem using mysql on AMD64 ubuntu.. the the server service will only start once, i have spent hours trying various configurations & even complied mysql from source.. i am considering filing a bug report , can anyone tell me this is advisable?
<bhsx> i'm noob, do you have a link maybe?
<finalbeta> Jvik: you can try typing it inside a text editor, but I doubt much will happen, so yes ;)
<IcEpiCk> why does it say that i need to be using ROOT when i try to intall nvidia drivers with live cd?
<Jvik> well. It worked. Thanks finalbeta  :)
<jrib> !nvidia | IcEpiCk
<ubotu> IcEpiCk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<finalbeta> Jvik: there might be a way to get those dialogs through the gui, but most of the time people will just give you a direct command.
<IcEpiCk> jrib ty
<eagles0513875> !libjack
<eagles0513875> !libjack.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bennel> hey eagles, do you know how I can fix the problem that the networking thing will come up again?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unop> IcEpiCk, because only root can do things like that
<Jvik> doubt i remember that command tomorrow. But thanks :D Im newcomer to linux
<jmazaredo> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb is the source here wrong?
<eagles0513875> im still fairly a noob myself bennel
<eagles0513875> sry
<jrib> eagles0513875: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<clearzen> How do I sumbit a bug report?
<jrib> !bugs | clearzen
<ubotu> clearzen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<eagles0513875> ok
<unfo> clearzen: what is the problem?
<K3nto> woot installing!!
<IcEpiCk> unop cause it autologins? isnt it root then
<craigbass1976> I want to be able to fire up a program from a command line when someone else is logged into the GUI.  I could do it in fedora and cent, but not in Ubuntu.  Something about exporting the display maybe?  How do I do that?
<bhsx> should i try commenting out 'Load "glx"' in xorg.conf?
<teckfatt> hello anyone know how to disable the gnome on startup on 6.10 desktop version, i want it startup in terminal login instead of gnome,tz
<unop> IcEpiCk,  no, its just another normal user even then .. you still need !sudo to do anything anything you dont have permissons for
<Zoohouse> quick question: Can I use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ with my Kubuntu installation?
<IcEpiCk> unop but no password needed?
<unop> teckfatt,  disable the GDM service
<jrib> Zoohouse: yes
<rpc> folks what can be wrong with my vsftpd? i can do everything but uploading files, it stalls on file create and times out
<Zoohouse> jrib: thenks
<bhsx> brb, gonna try that
<rpc> i can see first 512b sent only
<teckfatt> unop: where to disable it?
<unop> IcEpiCk,  thats right -- open up a terminal, and issue this command. sudo -s  .. you should have a root terminal then
<jrib> teckfatt: system > administration > services
<IcEpiCk> k
<unop> IcEpiCk,  but did you say you were installing drivers?
<unfo> ffxr: it's hard to tell if you should file a bug or not.  The main options are filing a bug or asking at www.ubuntuforums.org to see if the issue is really a bug or not.  Either option is really ok.
<teckfatt> jrib: thank you
<K3nto> okay so now onto the important things. mp3 playability in ubuntu
<craigbass1976> K3nto, xmms
<K3nto> that the best one?
<finalbeta> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<craigbass1976> K3nto, Not sure, but it's what works for me
<CB4chile> xmms
<XYTTY> hi
<alex___> hi I wonder is xara a freesoftware ? on the xara website there is a price for it ?
<finalbeta> K3nto: the next ubuntu version will install codecs for yo, so that's a ray of light on the end of a very long tunnel.
<CB4chile> K3nto , try xmms for mp3s
<finalbeta> alex___: if I'm correct there is a free version, it uses the cairo engine and not the one the company sells.
<Peter_Lustig> hi
<craigbass1976> hi
<kitche> alex___: xaraxl is the open source one
<craigbass1976> XYTTY, hi to you too.  You waiting to ask a question, or just popping in to say hi?
<bennel> I am trying to connect to the internet with ubuntu, that I installed yesterday, then i tried following instruction on the forums and now the "Networking" tool won't come up but crash on me. I don't care if I get wired or wireless to work. can anyone help? using a dell inspiron laptop
<K3nto> o ya, fiesta or fiesty or whatever its called is coming in april, right?
<TheJF> Hi, I'm having problems building gtk-sharp, it crashes on pango-sharp.  Did anybody ever have a similar problem before?
<craigbass1976> bennel, there's a text file somewhere you can edit to set up your nic.  Anyone know where that is?  I only know on RH systems.
<Malmen> can help me please ?
<Malmen> look here http://pastebin.ca/377371
<clearzen> craigbass1976: /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> TheJF: why are you building it?  It's in the repositories
<Malmen> i was install the NVIDEA grafic card follow that tuturial
<Malmen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<bennel> clearzen it says permission denied
<TheJF> jrib: I'm using the svn one because I intend to do some development
<clearzen> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Jvik_> I know its a stupid question. But how do i set static ip address?
<unfo> Malmen: please tell us what the problem is :)
<Jvik_> and how do i check my own ip address ?
<craigbass1976> bennel, so in /etc/network/interfaces, there should be a line like   auto eth0          and another like   iface eth0 inet dhcp     right after it
<marcel__> Jvik, /sbin/ifconfig
<Jvik_> is there any way to do this in gui ?
<clearzen> Jvik_: you should be able to set a static ip by using admin>>networking
<jrib> TheJF: you're probably better off asking the mailing list for gtk-sharp development, svn might not even build.  Did you try building the source you get from 'apt-get source gtk-sharp' first?
<teeLie> After i tried adding some users with a gui for samba i now cant connect to my server with vnc, i can ping the IP but not vhost. And from the server i can ping the router, but not this IP. Can someone help? =)
<craigbass1976> marcel__, is that going to stay put after a reboot, or do you edit the interfaces file?
<clearzen> Jvik_: to check your own ip ifconfig will work
<craigbass1976> I want to be able to fire up a program from a command line when someone else is logged into the GUI.  I could do it in fedora and cent, but not in Ubuntu.  Something about exporting the display maybe?  How do I do that?
<bennel> craigbass1976 yes i see iface eth0 inet dhcp
<marcel__> craigbass1976, what do you mean? what are you referring to?
<K3nto> when the next ubuntu comes out, how do i update?
<craigbass1976> marcel__, you ansered Jvik
<dyrne> Jvik_: of cource for your outside ip.. just ask one of us :)
<buches> Hi, I'm having a problem since my upgrade to Edgy--suspend mode doesn't work anymore.  When I close my laptop lid, or when I press the "sleep" button, it almost suspends, but not quite; it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top, and I have to force a shutdown and restart
<TheJF> jrib: No, but I'd rather use the svn gtk-sharp, but thanks, I'll check with them, and if that doesn't work, I'll default to the repo gtk-sharp
<marcel__> craigbass1976, on how to get your ip
<craigbass1976> marcel__, right.  Using ifconfig, can you set an address permanently?
<jrib> TheJF: trying to build the repo version would help you troubleshoot
<eagles0513875> !cedaga
<clearzen> craigbass1976: you can set it until you restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedaga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !cadaga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadaga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheJF> jrib: How so?
<clearzen> craigbass1976: you can do the same thing with iwconfig
<Agrajag> eagles0513875: you mean cedega?
<idn> hey, i was wondering if someone knows how to resize a hfs+ partition from ubuntu? I need to resize it to make more room for linux install in my macbook pro
<eagles0513875> ya which is better cedega or wine
<Cdeszaq> Is there any reason that installing a new harddrive would entirely distroy my ubuntu instalation?
<marcel__> craigbass1976, no, you can see your ip address, if you want to set it you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces. or better use the gui's available
<Agrajag> depends on if you want to pay for it, and what you want to do with it
<jrib> TheJF: well if the repo version doesn't build for you, you know it is an issue on your end
<craigbass1976> clearzen, right, so my initial quesiton to marcel__ was "is that going to stay put after a reboot, or do you edit the interfaces file?"  meaning the nic settings changed wth ifconfig
<eudy> alguien puede decirme como entro al canal ubunto en espaol
<idn> Cdeszaq: no should be fine, what are you going to use it for tho, to insall another OS or just for files?
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bennel> craigsbass1976: so I also see iface eth1 inet dhcp wireless-essid ******** and wireless-key *****
<tute666_> eudy: ubuntu-es
<Babubu> eagles0513875: Cedega is better compatibility-wise but is commercial and strangles kittens.
<erUSUL> !es | eudy
<ubotu> eudy: please see above
<eagles0513875> damn cuz im having killer probs with wine babubu
<TheJF> jrib: Ahh, fair enough.  Will do.
<craigbass1976> marcel__, ahh
<erUSUL> eudy: /join #ubuntu-es
<eagles0513875> babubu have u used wine much
<craigbass1976> bennel, and you can't get online at all?
<bennel> nope
<Babubu> eagles0513875: Yeah, a little. What are you trying to run?
<eagles0513875> world of warcraft babubu
<uFo-Z> why ssl is not working here. i dont understand how its possible that ssl is not worki9ng out of the box
<Unify> I have mounted the drives. But i dont have write access to any of the harddrives
* Dr_willis runs and hides at the Mention of Warcraft
<craigbass1976> bennel, what if you cat /etc/resolv.conf  Is there anything there?
<marcel__> it's better to use gnome network tools, thats easier than editing some files
<Cdeszaq> idn: I just wanted more storage space, so I installed another harddrive. But when I tried to boot the computer, it doesn't boot to ubuntu at all, just a blank black screen with a cursor that only responds to the "enter" key and nothing else
<jrib> Unify: what filesystem?
<Unify> ntfs
<clearzen> so, I ran into a strange bug in gnome-panel....how would I completely remove and re-install the gnome desktop? The problem seems to be for a particular user as well, so can I delete user session information?
<Babubu> Ah, I've actually had experience getting that running. Baby sister bought me a retail copy for Christmas. lol
<jrib> !ntfs | Unify
<ubotu> Unify: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> Unify: read the part about permissions
<K3nto> ok im restarting my pc and am going to head into ubuntu
<Agrajag> eagles0513875: that works perfectly well in wine, if you set it to use opengl.
<Dr_willis> clearzen,  each user has their own .gnome* dirs and settings.. so yes - you coudl remove that users gnome settings
<idn> cdeszaq: at what point do you see the cursor, when you boot into linux or right when you boot during the bios?
<craigbass1976> I want to be able to fire up a program from a command line when someone else is logged into the GUI.  I could do it in fedora and cent, but not in Ubuntu.  Something about exporting the display maybe?  How do I do that?  I echo $DISPLAY and nothing shows up.
<Babubu> That and you'll need to manually download the latest patch and apply it. Afterwards the auto-update feature should work on its own.
<Cdeszaq> idn: When I boot to a live CD, none of the drives on the computer get mounted, even though they are recognized in the bios
<eagles0513875> ok thing is i installed the binary driver from ati agrajag and for soem reason when i go into ati control pannel it says mesa gl is indirect how do i change that
<Cdeszaq> idn: Right after post
<jrib> craigbass1976: export DISPLAY=FOOBAR
<DemisM> how can I get rid of the ubuntu loading screen so that I may see my modules and what not loading?
<eagles0513875> how do i change the mesagl from indirect to direct
<clearzen> Dr_willis: Will it auto generate new information when I log back into gnome If I delete those folders?
<Agrajag> eagles0513875: I don't know, I use nvidia because their drivers are better in my opinion/
<idn> cdeszaq: you probably have to mount them manually, is it a sata or ata  drive?
<mcphail> Cdeszaq: tell your BIOS to boot from the correct drive
<Dr_willis> clearzen,  yes it should
<Cdeszaq> sata
<Babubu> Likewise, never messed with ATi.
<clearzen> Dr_willis: thanks
<Scanztz> i need help. I installed EasyUbuntu and it cant install the pakages coz there is an error on my system
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<idn> cdeszaq: are you in your linux install now?
<Cdeszaq> idn: how do I do that?
<tabman> I did all as mentioned on this HowTo http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but my internet is still not shared, the other PC is windows
<Unify> jrib i read it. But i didnt understand copletely. What can i do to get permission ?
<Cdeszaq> idn: I am on my 2nd comp...the live CD is booted right now...but for some reason it also failed to detect my internet conection
<Scanztz> i need help. I installed EasyUbuntu and it cant install the pakages coz there is an error on my system
<Babubu> DemisM: I'm not entirely sure how you would disable but you'll probably want to disable usplash.
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu | Scanztz
<ubotu> Scanztz: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<idn> cdeszq: not much luck then lol, ok if you go to system->administration->gnome partition editor can you view the disks in there?
<Scanztz> ok
<Scanztz> :D
<Dr_willis> Scanztz,  its best to not use easyubuntu or those kind of scripts
<bennel> clearbass1976 what u just said, is like chinese to me...yesterday was my first day of linux and I was frustrated ;-)
<buches> Hi, I'm having a problem since my upgrade to Edgy--suspend mode doesn't work anymore.  When I close my laptop lid, or when I press the "sleep" button, it almost suspends, but not quite; it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top, and I have to force a shutdown and restart
<Cdeszaq> idn: ill check
<Scanztz> why not??
<jrib> Unify: you need the ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 option in fstab
<Unify> ok. Thanks
<rpc> dudes, why can't my proftpd or vsftpd write any file to disk when uploading?
<rpc> STOR diskio2.dll
<rpc> 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for diskio2.dll
<rpc> Upload
<rpc> that's what i get and it freezes after that
<Scanztz> DR willis: why not?
<Cdeszaq> idn: Yess, it sees all of the installed drives, and the partitions all look to be correct still
<eudy> ok.
<tute666_> rpc: permissions ?
<eudy> chao
<rpc> tute666_ i tried 777 and 755 for whole home dir
<idn> are they ext3 partitions?
<Dr_willis> Scanztz,  they often cause much more problems then they fix.
<rpc> tute666_ do i need a specific permissions for ftpd to work?
<Cdeszaq> idn: yes
<tute666_> rpc: users need to coincide
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Scanztz> so how else do i get codecs for all those things
<rpc> tute666_ hm what does that mean?
<tute666_> weird
<Cdeszaq> idn: with the exception of the swap partition
<nox-Hand> Is there a gui app to remap keyboard layout? I got these media keys that dont work :|
<Scanztz> dr wili
<qatsi> hello everybody!
<Unify> jrib, do i need reboot after adding it in fstab ?
<Scanztz> dr willis: how else do i get codecs and stuff for java??
<tute666_> rpc: weird, it should work
<idn> cdeszaq: ok cool, so the trouble is you cant see them in your ubuntu install
<lunux> #china-
<jrib> Unify: no, you need to unmount the drive and mount it again
<poju> finnish users?
<tute666_> rpc: might not be permissions then.  there is a good howto in ubuntuforums
<Cdeszaq> idn: I cannot see them from a Live CD boot, and the machine refuses to boot "normaly"
<lunux> #join ubuntu-cn
<qatsi> My ubuntu takes like 2 minutes to start up. How can i fix it?
<Unify> good damn question how the heck i did that. A guy helped me. zzz__ isnt back yet ? doh
<idn> cdeszaq: open up a terminal and get into root (sudo su)
<Belboz99> hey all, my Audigy sound card stopped working recently, I can play audio files but there's no sound coming out the speakers.  I've checked alsamixer, and all the volumes are up as they should be, any ideas?
<Cdeszaq> k
<lunux> I want to go into china ubuntu.please help me
<jrib> lunux: /join #ubuntu-zh
<Cdeszaq> sudo su
<Scanztz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Scanztz> #easyubuntu
<jrib> lunux: sorry, taht was wrong.
<Cdeszaq> done
<jrib> !zh | lunux
<ubotu> lunux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<idn> cdeszaq: then fdisk -l
<qatsi> #ubuntu-es
<idn> it should print out a list of the partitions, which ones do you want to mount (should be something like sda1 or sdb1)
<Cdeszaq> idn: k
<lunux> I had joined china already .thank you
<Dr_willis> you dont need to do 'sudo su' when 'sudo -s' exists :)
<Scanztz> Dr_willis: are there any better scripts that i can use to do all the stuff that easyubuntu does??
<idn> cdeszaq: you then want to type "mount /mnt/disk1 /dev/[partition name] "
<Dr_willis> Scanztz,  its BEST by a factor of 1000000000 to learn to do it manually.
<Cdeszaq> idn: sda1, sdb1, sdc1, sdc3
<Cdeszaq> idn: ok
<Dr_willis> Scanztz,  that way you learn stuff.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<idn> cdeszaq: got that thee wrong way round sorry, should be "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1"
<Cdeszaq> ok
<jmazaredo> how do u stop istanbul?
<idn> cdeszaq: if you then browse to /mnt/disk1 you should be able ot look at the files on the disk
<idn> cdeszaq: you can repeat that process for the other partitions "mkdir /mnt/disk2" then "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk2" etc
<Cdeszaq> idn: Ok, so once they are mounted, how can I access my network so that I can copy off the needed files? (I want to do a fresh install anyways)
<idn> cdeszaq: wireless or wired conection?
<Cdeszaq> idn: wired
<linxeh> is there a subversion 1.4 package for Ubuntu ?
<idn> cdeszaq: you might want to install ubuntu first, then once you boot into it copy the files over then
<jrib> linxeh: in feisty
<majkball> I am trying to install Ubuntu... but when I get to the partitioning my harddrive partittions are all locked, and i cannot delete modify or do anything with them... what should I do?
<linxeh> jrib: but no backports etc for edgy ?
<idn> cdeszaq" might be quicker then doing on it the live CD. With regards to ubuntu not booting, are you sure everything is set ok in the BIOS with regards to boot order etc?
<JuJuBee> Hello.
<jrib> linxeh: not that I see
<a5benwillis> How can I search for a file inall subdirectories?
<jrib> !backports | linxeh
<ubotu> linxeh: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<linxeh> damn :(
<Cdeszaq> idn: Ok, thanks
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to lock the desktop backround image for all login accounts?
<jrib> a5benwillis: find
<Cdeszaq> idn: yes, the bios is all ok
<jrib> JuJuBee: that's a gconf setting right?
<JuJuBee> I think, but not sure.
<Cdeszaq> Ok, thanks for the help!
<idn> cdeszaq: hmmmm, you might want to do a fresh install, either something might have gone wrong with grub (not being able to find the boot partition) or with your fstab file in your install not being able to find a mount point becuse you have moved stuff around
<jrib> JuJuBee: well I think it is too... set a mandatory value in gconf: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/gconf-24.html
<Cdeszaq> idn: Yeah, I am going to just reinstall....I had everything well partitioned, so my data will all still be ok
<majkball> How do I unlock my partittions? They are now locked and I cannot modify them to install ubuntu on them...
<jrib> JuJuBee: maybe you can use sabayon too... check it out
<idn> cdeszaq: yeah always good to keep data and OS seperate :)
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the link.  I'll check it out.
<poningru> majkball: what do you mean locked?
<poningru> how are you trying to change it?
<poningru> as in using what tool?
<henriw156> Will someone awenser this question => Ok in windows there is a startup folder there i can put what i want to start up automatically but on ubuntu i dont see any will someone tell me how to acomplish this
<jrib> !startup | henriw156
<ubotu> henriw156: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<con-man> henriw156: you have to add it to sessions
<henriw156> ok
<con-man> henriw156: under system->preference
<poningru> zomg its crick
<Lacasito> Lacasito is here again
<clearze1> henriw156: Preferences >> sessions >> start-up items
<poningru> quick someone get watson
<majkball> poningru: I am at the installation progress after booting with the live cd... so when i get to choosing partitions and so on... my partitions shows up locked in gparted
<thianpa> unfo:  I was unable to view the Tv with xawtv but i was able to view it with Tvtime. It seems Tvtime is much simpler and easier to configure
<henriw156> *checks what is in the wiki*
<bennel> hi everyone
<poningru> majkball: you have to unmount it
<poningru> right click on it
<poningru> and select umount
<bennel> I am having problems with my broadcom wirelress card
<poningru> bennel: did you ever have it working?
<bennel> when I put the installation cd in it says error loading .....bcm43xx
<Mena_> where can i control the sound
<bennel> no
<bennel> it didn't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Mena_: system > preferences > sound
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64.69.248.30]  by apokryphos
<poningru> bennel: install the firmware
<Mena_> jrib, ok
<poningru> !bcm | bennel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bennel> where do I get that?
<poningru> !bcm43xx | bennel
<ubotu> bennel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> WTF
<qatsi> can anyone help me ?, my ubuntu takes like 3 minutes to start, heres the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8109/   please help me, thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<poningru> hold on
<bennel> thanks guys
<offense> here's a thought that hopefully doesn't resound ideas of spammage in your ears:  what's a good place in the US to get financed for a notebook with reasonable terms and are easy on credit?
<poningru> !bcm43xx-firmware
<eagles0513875> i have a log poningru
<echosyp> thank you
<majkball> poningru: That seemed to make the trick, now I managed to delete all my partitions! Thank you!
<poningru> GAAAAh
<eagles0513875> to help ya set that up
<Mena_> freinds i need help but not for me
<clearze1> qatsi: it looks like it is having problems with hdc which is usually a cdrom....how many drives do you have on your pc?
<qatsi> clearze1: 3 hard drives, and 2 cd's
<henriw156> Thanks everyone you guys rock :)
<clearze1> Then it is the third hdd that is hanging it up
<qatsi> clearze1: let me see whats hdc...
<poningru> bennel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mena_> thanks frineds not needed :)
<clearze1> qatsi: how is the third hdd formatted?
<Luezair> is there any linux program for making cool text like in 3D perpective, with shadow and so on? like font twister or wordart on windows?
<poningru> Luezair: openoffice?
<Mena_> jrib, thanks :)
<echosyp> would someone know why my sound doesn't work, or how to begin troubleshooting it
<poningru> Luezair: iirc scribus also has that
<Luezair> the fontworks thing? it doesn't seem to do much
<bennel> thanks so much
<poningru> !sound | echosyp
<ubotu> echosyp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<qatsi> hdc is a 40GB NTFS with windows vista loaded there...i think ill just remove the drive and forget about windows...
<echosyp> oh
<echosyp> thanks
<clearze1> qatsi: that is your problem. Do you have it set to auto mount?
<scheuri> hi ll
<scheuri> all
<clearze1> qatsi: if you do you should install ntfs-3g
<qatsi> clearze1: yes, with the ntfs-3g...
<poningru> qatsi: what are you trying to do?
<m_> how do i disable rhythmbox auto-detection of my ipod 5.5g ?  I want to use amarok only. thx
<jrib> m_: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<qatsi> poningru: hdc is slowing my ubuntu boot up, so i think ill just remove the hard drive
<clearze1> qatsi: Maybe it isn't liking something about vista's format. In any case that is where the problem is occuring
<poningru> ah cool
<qatsi> clearze1: is there a way for not auto mounting it ?
<tm4-> does anyone know if beryl is compatibile with the intel915gm/910gml chipset display adapters?
<clearze1> qatsi: yeah
<m_> awesomely simple, thx jrib!
<poningru> m_: see what jrib said is that enough?
<clearze1> qatsi: remove it form /etc/fstab
<poningru> cool
<clearze1> qatsi: from *
<poningru> tm4: yes
<tm4-> poningru: thanks
<poningru> and for more questions please take it to #ubuntu-xgl
<qatsi> clearze1: ok, i already did that :) so i guess ill reboot to see whats up :)
<tm4-> pningru: even if i'm not going to be using xgl?
<qatsi> clearze1: thank you very much, ill be back if something goes wrong :) thank you again for the help :)
<poningru> tm4-: oh hehe thats just a placeholder
<poningru> it forwards to the right channel
<clearze1> qatsi: no problem
<tm4-> oh gotcha - i didn't know that
<Luezair> open office fontwork, has 16 styles, after picking one of them you can change the shape of the text, make all letters the same height, align the text and change letter spacing... you can do almost nothing in it
<poningru> tm4-: it forwards to #ubuntu-effects
<tm4-> yeah, i just noticed ;)
<poningru> Luezair: try scribus
<Luezair> ok
<buches> Hi, I'm having a problem since my upgrade to Edgy--suspend mode doesn't work anymore.  When I close my laptop lid, or when I press the "sleep" button, it almost suspends, but not quite; it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top, and I have to force a shutdown and restart
<shwag> is upstart the default in edgy ? or is the old init still installed ?
<jrib> shwag: upstart is default, but it just calls the old sysv init scripts
<K3nto> ubuntu's the shit
<eagles0513875> :)
<geemy> ya
<eagles0513875> k3nto what u have to do to get gparted to work
<shwag> jrib: is it gonna do more in feisty ?
<K3nto> thanks eagles
<eagles0513875> downloaded a fglx pkg from a link from ati website how do i compile it
<poningru> buches: what does dmesg say?
<eagles0513875> no prob k3nto what u end up doin
<K3nto> o i just had to delete a partition
<zzz_> ikonia: what was the nick of the person seeking help on mounting ntfs partitions?
<K3nto> and then make an extension
<poningru> eagles0513875: why not just use the fglx package from ubuntu?
<poningru> !fglx | eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> it doesnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> i have it installed right now but the mesa glx says that its indirect
<jrib> shwag: eventually I assume all the scripts will be transferred over.  I don't know the official plan but I remember hearing it was supposed to be for edgy+1 back when edgy was in development
<tm4-> !fglrx | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poningru> ah yeah thats it
<tm4-> ;)
<eagles0513875> i already installed the binary from ati webpg but it still doesnt work
<K3nto> okay, how couldi maybe get ubuntu on my network? i have a desktop here
<cyber_> hi everyone
<scheuri> someone know of a desktop applet to show temperaturs (board and CPU) and speed of fan?
<eagles0513875> what kinda connection u got k3nto
<cyber_> I have a rather mind boggling problem with pcmcia:
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<K3nto> wirelss to a router
<poningru> scheuri: no but gdesklet does
<poningru> !gdesklet | scheuri
<ubotu> scheuri: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<eagles0513875> it said no direct rindering
<scheuri> poningru: thanks
<eagles0513875> says mesa glx is indirect
<cyber_> the pcmcia driver will crash the ubuntu installation at the point, where it issues "cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af:"
<cyber_> is there a way to get around this?
<eagles0513875> im out of ideas on this what can i do guys
<clearze1> cyber_: What kind of driver is it?
<scheuri> poningru: do those work in KDE as well by chance?
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<cyber_> clearzel: kernel messages indicate, that the yenta driver is loaded (if that is what you mean)
<Kuba> hello everyone
<davidbr> Hey I am not trying to be a pain however I a few quick questions about linux.  I took a test and it is over.  As any good sysadmin, you want to know the answers
<cyber_> clearzel: I'm having problems getting further information, as the system will not boot
<davidbr> How do you undelete a file in linux
<davidbr> ?
<Agrajag> davidbr: you don't.
<davidbr> I thought so.
<Kuba> hey does anybody know a good link to proxy servers?
<davidbr> How do you set up quotas ?  /etc/password ?
<Agrajag> once it's rm'ed, you're SOL unless you want to immeditely disconnect the drive and start combing through the raw disk for the file
<clearze1> cyber_: The system won't boot at all? How long have you had this problem?
<davidbr> /etc/quoatas ?
<poningru> !quota | davidbr
<teeL> Im trying to share a folder with samba. I can connect and watch the printers, but when i try to view MyFiles it asks me for password for the user "Guest" How can i fix this? I want the folder to be shared so i can read and write..
<ubotu> davidbr: quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<davidbr> OK,
<cyber_> clearzel: I'm trying to do a fresh install on a laptop - I can't get Ubuntu on the computer
<cyber_> clearzel: I can't get into the installer
<clearze1> cyber_: what kind of laptop is it?
<cyber_> clearzel: A gericom blockbuster
<davidbr> "no debugging symbols found".  How do you fix it ?  Was it compiled without debugging symbols ?
<Kuba> can anyone help me???
<Verkustat> how do i find the name of my wireless network card, i only get this message: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311
<cyber_> clearzel: I'm positive, that I could get around the problem, if there was a way to disable pcmcia entirely
<K3nto> are most of the screensavers supposed to be kinda slow
<davidbr> This is brainbench basic linux exam if anybody is intrested.
<K3nto> or should i change some video settings
<clearze1> cyber: at the first prompt that you boot to hit f1 and enter this
<clearze1> hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false boot
<clearze1> that should allow it to boot
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<clearze1> do that before it starts to load
<cyber_> clearzel: Just so I am clear about this - It should say "hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false boot" without anything else?
<sacater> if anyone here is willing to BETA test my tea package please join #sacater, i changed it as part as my MOTU mentoration, the changes are that it is the latest latest latest version, and now comes with a .desktop file (menu entry) :P
<davidbr> auto.etc just as an "x" in it, nothing else, what does it mean ?
<clearze1> cyber_: that is correct
<Kuba> link for list of proxy servers anyone know??
<clearze1> cyber_: it will turn off pcmcia support though
<cyber_> clearzel: that gives me "Could not find kernel image: hw-detect..."
<clearze1> cyber_: you will have to fix that after the install
<kors> Kuba: samair.ru/proxy
<clearze1> cyber_:hmmm, one sec
<zukero> hi
<cyber_> clearzel: should that not rather read "live hw-detect..."
<ffxr> hi i have to build a package with "mysql package by explicitely building for generic x86_64." can anyone tell me what i put in the configure options to acheive this ?
<zukero> i have a huge problem with my system, wichever OS I boot, it totaly freezes after some random time. how can i check what happend  ?
<clearze1> cyber_: try just typing   start_pcmcia=false
<K3nto> why cant i rename my hard drive? right now its called filesystem
<cyber_> clearzel: I have already tried to enter "live hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false" and it didn't work - PCMCIA was still started
<K3nto> also, it wont tell me the size
<Kuba> do you use proxy
<Kuba> ??
<clearze1> cyber_: one second
<clearze1> cyber_: have you tried acpi = off ?
<cyber_> clearzel: yes
<jart> i'm trying to install a kernel driver and it says a couple headers are missing: linux/irqreturn.h and linux/irqflags.h.  I have build-essential and the kernel headers installed
<zukero> like, are there any system logs of previous session ? or is there a way to set any ?
<kski> what do i need to do to get gui wireless programs working? i'm using wifi radar and prismstumbler and neither see any wireless networks
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<eagles0513875> that fglrx forum didnt help me at all
<eagles0513875> ive tried everything possible yet i still cant chage the mesa glx from indirect to direct
<cyber_> clearzel: if I enter the option at the prompt that opens up when I press F6 at the boot menu, do I have to enter the options before or after the "--"?
<eagles0513875> is there an ati channel
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<slippyr4> hi all, i've switched over to network manager in order to get WPA support for my wifi. However, every time I log on, i have to enter a password to unlock the keyring so network manager can get my WPA key. is there a way of setting it up so I don't need to enter this password?
<slippyr4> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eagles0513875> how do i uninstall the proprietary ati driver
<clearze1> cyber_: I always used F1 to issue boot commands
<eagles0513875> !proprietary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_> clearze1: F1 just opens up a help menu for me, no boot prompt
<clearze1> cyber_: if it still starts pcmcia after you issue the live command I don't know what you should do
<clearze1> cyber_: The server install doesn't have pcmcia support lol
<eagles0513875> !ati uninstalling!
<cyber_> clearze1: does that mean that I can start the server installation?
<jart> is there any reason why linux-headers would be missing some headers?
<clearze1> cyber_: more than likely
<cyber_> clearze1: I would be able to install ubuntu-desktop then
<clearze1> cyber_: yeah, after the install
<cyber_> clearze1: I'll try that
<LiENUS> how do i add a user to a group?
<poningru> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<cyber_> clearze1: which version did you refer to?
<sha0lin> hi all
<LiENUS> poningru, wow thanks you didnt answer my question at all
<tchize> Hello, i read quite a lot of HOWTO and FAQs about RT2500 network card, but i can't get it running, it finds properly my network during scan but trying to connect, all i get is a Destination Host unreachable :s
<K3nto> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eagles0513875> ati help someone how do i remove the proprietary ati driver
<jussi01> K3nto, what are youlooking for?
<sha0lin> would anyone be able to help me, i need to know if certain modules are loaded in my kernel and have no idea how to do this
<tchize> sha0lin: type lsmod
<K3nto> i want to check out my graphics settings
<eagles0513875> time for a reinstall
<sha0lin> ahhh
<eagles0513875> which has pissed me off
<sha0lin> thank you
<K3nto> like the driver and performance
<eagles0513875> k3nto u know how to remove a proprietary driver
<K3nto> umm in windows maybe
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slippyr4> how do i install a .deb file?
<K3nto> sweet
<tchize> slippyr4: dpkg-install <name of .deb file>
<eagles0513875> jussi i want to uninstall that proprietary ati driver
<slippyr4> tchize thanks
<Khem> I am using edgy and I updated the system and suddenly my fonts looks different after reboot
<tchize> slippyr4: sorry it's dpkg --install :)
<jussi01> slippyr4, just doubleclick it
<sha0lin> ok, i am trying to get a usb tv tuner to work, and according to a website i need a bunch of modules loaded, which according to lsmod arent. how do i go about loading them?
<tchize> sha0lin: modprobe
<sha0lin> ok, what does that do?
<tchize> loads the module given in parameter
<tchize> eg: modprobe usblp
<sha0lin> or modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700.ko ?
<eudy> #ubunto-es
<eagles0513875> is there an ati channel
<eagles0513875> ill brb im goign to reinstall everything
<jussi01> good luck eagles0513875
<tchize> sha0lin: depends, normaly you don't put the .ko
<sha0lin> now says not found
<eagles0513875> brb after i install
<sha0lin> sorry, i am beyond newbie...
<tchize> sha0lin: goes to /lib/modules/<kernel version>/  to find about available modules
<eagles0513875> im never goign to install a proprietary driver again
<jussi01> eagles0513875, dont reinstall yet
<K3nto> eagles ur going to reinstall ubuntu?
<jussi01> wait one
<sha0lin> the web site i'm following is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321567&highlight=nova+t+stick
<eagles0513875> how do i uninstall the proprietary one then jussi
<Jampiter> Hello?
<Jampiter> I'm new
<tchize> eagles051375: well nvidia prop driver are working pretty well :p
<eagles0513875> my laptop has ati though
<K3nto> as am i
<K3nto> jamp are you looking at installing ubuntu
<Jampiter> Maybe when I reformat my laptop
<jussi01> eagles0513875, is it not just under fglrx in synaptic?
<sha0lin> and i put the firmware in, reconnected the stick, and nothing....
<eagles0513875> ya but i also downloaded a script from ati webpg and ran the script
<jussi01> but synaptic should still uninstall it...
<sha0lin> kaffeine said it could find no dvb device so would hide the dvb options
<eagles0513875> ok ill try
<Jampiter> You know the logos (http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy?highlight=%28Logo%29), It says email them if not using them for fair use, do you think i'll have to email them if I put them on a CD label and box for my burnt ubuntu ISO?
<jussi01> Jampiter, you should be fine with that
<eagles0513875> jussie should i leave the restricted modules
<sha0lin> i doubt it Jampiter they sent me a bunch of stickers with the cds
<jussi01> eagles0513875, hmmm...I think so
<eagles0513875> ok
<Jampiter> Ah ok thanks jussi01, sha0lin
<eagles0513875> i hope this works
<tchize> sha0lin: sorry, i don't see  dvb-usb-dib0700.ko in list of ubuntu provided modules
<jussi01> so do i...
<yaman> hello i used this page to make my wireless card work on my ubuntu and it didn't work http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177  the network manager doesn't detect my wireless card any more what should i do
<tabman> I need to update to latest firefox, I have dapper
<sha0lin> me either but its on that site... so how would i get those modules?
<eagles0513875> and i also hope removing these drivers fixes my wine problems too
<Jampiter> Will a Belkin USB adapter work with ubuntu? What drivers will I need?
<Jampiter> (And will it work in LiveCD mode?)
<quiet> you'll need ndiswrapper
<quiet> i believe
<quiet> depends on the chipset... but i'm pretty sure none of the usb ones are natively supported
<jussi01> eagles0513875, out of curiosity, maybe you have the script fglrx-uninstall.sh ?
<tchize> sha0lin: maybe it was renamed?
<Jampiter> Ralink RT2500 chips
<Jampiter> I've heard of ndiswrapper for SLAX.. what is it?
<tchize> Jampiter: Ho, you too have an Ralinnk problem? :D
<quiet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<kski> i'm using rt2500 and it's not working for me
<tchize> kski: me too can't get rt2500 to work
<kski> works for kismet and aircrack but won't connect to anything
<quiet> or rather...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<sha0lin> tchize, how do you mean?
<Jampiter> Hey thanks quiet :D
<dyrne> kski: works in promisc mode but not normal?
<kski> yes
<tchize> sha0lin: dunno, either it's not compiled anymore by ubuntu team, either it has now a different name, either it's not in the base kernel and need you to download it somewher and compile it
<kski> i changed my mode back to managed, still nothing
<tchize> quiet: when those docs you point out don't work, do you have any other suggestion to make RaLink 2500 working ?
<sha0lin> beh, compile it... that was why i stopped using redhat 4, compiling used to mess up stuff. is there an easier way to get round this
<quiet> tchize, never used the rt2500 so no... I just know how to google...
<Softly8> hi
<eagles0513875> it seems to be working fine let me restart the xserver
<tchize> quiet: me too but tohse docs don't work (or don't work anymore?)
<jussi01> !hi | Softly8
<ubotu> Softly8: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<quiet> I have experience with rt8180, atheros, bcm4318
<chx> is there a list of Canonical certified hardware? Yes I googled, searched forums and can't find this list :(
<quiet> rt8180 and bcm4318 both using ndiswrapper...  the bcm43xx dirver is garbage on the 4318 chipset
<clearze1> tchize: The only way I've ever got the rt2500 chipset working properly was with NDISwrapper. using the driver for windows 2000
<tchize> clearze1: ndiswrapper worked with wpa?
<utaho> hi
<kski> my rt2500 comes up as ra0 in iwconfig
<K3nto> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !hi | utaho
<ubotu> utaho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<K3nto> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearze1> tchize: I dunno I never used a rt2500 card with wpa. It is supposed to work though.
<brezo> I need Help with xwinwrap
<K3nto> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asvilar> hola pillo
<K3nto> !harddrive
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jussi01> !botabuse > K3nto
<clearze1> jussi01: lol
<brezo> anyone can help me whit xwinwrap?
<K3nto> well if he knew a thing or two, i wouldnt have to
<jussi01> what is xwinwrap?
<brezo> serch in google
<asvilar> hola manu
<jussi01> !es | asvilar
<ubotu> asvilar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<brezo> hey guys, can you help me whit xwinwrap
<tchize> clearze1: ok, i'll try ndiswrapper later :s
<jussi01> brezo, seems no-one knows, try again in a while
<brezo> ok, thanks
<jussi01> brezo, btw, whats the issue?
<brezo> I can not start viewing a cool desktop
<crdlb> brezo, exactly what command are you running
<brezo> I wrote xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID -delay 50000 &
<K3nto> woah
<brezo> but it said
<K3nto> ubuntu just told me i dint own my filesystem
<K3nto> when i most certainly do
<K3nto> lol
<crdlb> brezo, can you post the exact error?
<tchize> K3nto :) you are not root :p
<jussi01> K3nto, you probably dont own bits of it
<sayo> me podeis habla un poquito en espaol
<asvilar> hola
<utaho> I found a found a reporstry owned by some Asher256. Do someone know about it ?
<brezo> error: couldn?t find argb visual
<jussi01> !es | sayo
<ubotu> sayo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sayo> no quiero en ingles
<Jampiter> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Marupa> Is there a good frontend for mencoder that allows x264 encoding options?
<crdlb> brezo, you are running XGL right?
<sayo> hola eres guapa
<brezo> sure!
<tuxcrafter> hello, is there a way to disable dma in the kernel or kernel boot options i am debugging some serious instability issues?
<swilliamson> i just installed 6.06 lts server, it auto detected one of my ethernet ports, however I have 5 more I need to configure, how do I get it to identify the additional eth's?
<edison_> Hello everyone I am very new to Linux and I was wondering if using the ubuntu I will have wireless from the box using a belkin 56g or I wil have to install it using wrapper?
<crdlb> swilliamson, run lscpi to see if the kernel recognizes them
<K3nto> arg
<sayo> tiene novio si o no
<khoa> this is less of an ubuntu question than a routing question, but on an ubuntu box, how can I force it to always use the same local IP on my router?
<K3nto> all i want to do is rename the hd
<tuxcrafter> edison_: you have to check the type of chip it is using: you have to do this with the sudo lspci -v command
<sayo> cuanto ao tiene guapa
<asvilar> hola sayo yo si ablo en espaol
<mindstate> how do i check wut distro im using
<Marupa> khoa, Go into Network under system->administration, and set the IP.
<mindstate> lsb_ something?
<tuxcrafter> edison_: than you have to look at the forum for a how to
<jussi01> !es | asvilar
<ubotu> asvilar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<khoa> Marupa: thanks =D
<sayo> tu conoce el pedroso chocho
<tuxcrafter> tuxcrafter: if you are lucky it may work at ones, you can test this by using the ubuntu live cd
<mindstate> wtf
<Marupa> any ideas for an Ubuntu mencoder frontend?
<tuxcrafter> hello, is there a way to disable dma in the kernel or kernel boot options i am debugging some serious instability issues?
<mindstate> !es | sayo
<ubotu> sayo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<edison_> broacom I think o something like that, I will have to install before I know it?
<Marupa> acidrip doesn't allow x264 options.
<unop> khoa,  "to always use the same local IP on my router"??  a computer and router should have different address, what do you mean?
<asvilar> sayo tu donde vives
<swilliamson> lspci says nope
<Jampiter> !en | sayo
<ubotu> sayo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<JPMaximilian> mindstate: System->About Ubuntu
<tabman> how to update to latest firefox ?
<sayo> yo soy de constantina
<khoa> no like my router will assign local IP's... for instance the router is always 192.168.1.1, but then say my desktop will then be 192.168.1.101
<mindstate> JPMaximilian, i want to know the command line to find wut version im using Edgy or Dapper
<Scanztz> hey, with VMware, which should i use. Server or player???
<Marupa> tabman:  Use Synaptic, 'mark all upgrades;
<mindstate> JPMaximilian, i know im on Dapper i just want to know the code
<khoa> then when i open my wireless laptop that one gets ....102 and so on
<Marupa> Scanztz, Either or.
<Scanztz> what does each 1 do
<sayo> eres marupa
<Scanztz> wats the differance
<khoa> but i just want to make sure my desktop always stays on .101
<mindstate> wtf is wrong with this sayo guy
<asvilar> tienes novia
<Cdeszaq> Does anyone know why neither my on-board ethernet device, nor my pci ethernet interface are detected by the installer?
<mindstate> idiots
<Marupa> Scanztz, server is easier, IMHO.
<crdlb> swilliamson, are they on different cards, and if so are the cards identical ?
<Scanztz> IMHO??
<sayo> te quiero
<Marupa> in my humble opinion
<jussi01> !hi is Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! How can we help you?
<JohnKP> I need help setting up my USB modem in Ubuntu 6.10... if anyone can help PM me
<asvilar> pero tu me conoces
<JPMaximilian> mindstate: sorry idk
<sayo> cuando vas a venir a conocerme
<harveyd> theres minor little things i cant figure out how to do in ubuntu
<tuxcrafter> Marupa: check this website http://www.videohelp.com/tools?s=23#23
<mevets> hey
<harveyd> whats the keyboard shortcut to move tabs in a terminal
<JohnKP> It's a Westell WireSpeed Dual-connect ADSL modem
<^Ocean^> Is there any way to get my Ctrl alt +/- to work again it no longer scrolls through my resolutions.  I have checked my x.org config file, and it dont apear to be disabled any were in the file...
<Marupa> harveyd, Probably ctrl+left/right
<sayo> no puedo ir a verte no me deja mis padre
<harveyd> in suse its shift + left / right
<tchize> K3nto: "rename the haddrive" ?
<K3nto> firefox is freezing quite a bit
<K3nto> yeah
<JohnKP> Can anyone help me?
<Marupa> K3nto, It does.
<K3nto> you know how its called filesystem
<Panadero_novicio> we are not proud of him, mindstate
<Marupa> JohnKP, What was the question?
<K3nto> i want to change that
<harveyd> nah that doesnt do anything
<tuxcrafter> ^Ocean^: have you removed resulutions from you xorg display propertys
<jrib> harveyd: by move, do you mean physically move the location of the tabs or just change focus?
<K3nto> but it says i dont own it
<crdlb> harveyd, shift+ctrl+pgup/pgdown
<JohnKP> I need help setting up my USB ADSL modem in Ubuntu 6.10
<tchize> K3nto: you want to change it's mount point?
<^Ocean^> tuxcrafter, nope, they are all there...
<K3nto> huh
<asvilar> mi cuao vive ahi puedo ir cuando kieras
<K3nto> ?
<harveyd> aha, thanks
<^Ocean^> all started when i did a dist-upgrade too 6.10
<crdlb> harveyd, and you can change that if you want
<mindstate> Panadero_novicio, i wouldnt be either
<jrib> asvilar: enlish only here please.  Please join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<JohnKP> if you think you can help me get my modem to work PM me
<mindstate> jrib, he's iritating me too
<mindstate> its like h doesnt get it
<tchize> K3nto: want to change from /mnt/windows to /mnt/winXp for example?
<asvilar> cuantos aos tienes
<harveyd> crdlb, where abouts, ctr + < > would be nice
<sayo> yo tengo 24
<mindstate> !es | asvilar
<ubotu> asvilar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<^Ocean^> then i did a fresh install on another computer just to make sure i didint totaly fsk something, and the Fresh install on another ocmputer wont do it anymore either
<mindstate> !es | sayo
<ubotu> sayo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crdlb> harveyd, Edit -> Keyboard shortcuts
<JPMaximilian> JohnKP: what kind of modem, model, etc
<mevets> is there a way to redetect audio in the terminal? Doesnt always load on startup
<JohnKP> Westell WireSpeed Dual-connect ADSL modem
<K3nto> uhh
<K3nto> sure
<marx2k> Wow.... kubuntu is crawling
<marx2k> I think its because I installed Beryl
<K3nto> i really dont follow. dont know what a mount point it
<asvilar> yo 22
<edison_> What about this partnership between linspire and ubuntu, i tried the linspire works fine but no support for bluetooth, does ubuntu have it?
<marx2k> on a Kubuntu Feisty install
<sayo> es mentira yo tengo 15 aos
<alexbranca> ciao
<harveyd> yeh was looking through that
<alexbranca> hello
<tchize> K3nto: it's where in the global directory structure your filesystem is made available
<alexbranca> italian????
<harveyd> couldnt find the particular entry
<K3nto> oo ok
<Cdeszaq> dir
<sayo> es mentira yo tengo 15 aos
<tchize> K3nto: eg: cdrom on /cdrom, windows partitions on /mnt/windows and so on
<apokryphos> !es | sayo
<ubotu> sayo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mindstate> someone needs to boot this spanish people
<marx2k> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fegaru> hi,,, I need some help with a LAN
<mindstate> its iritating
<marx2k> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tchize> K3nto: type "mount" and you will see your currently mounted partition, so you'll get an idea what it is :)
<K3nto> ok
<Hotkey> Newb help pls - trying to run 6.10 from CD and get an error message cannot load XServer - fix and restart GDM - but I have no idea what to do!?
<fegaru> please see this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2232158#post2232158
<sayo> soy lesbiano
<JohnKP> Can anyone help me?
<K3nto> ok
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<harveyd> bah i was being dumb
<harveyd> cheers
<Unify> zzz_, what was the commands for unmounting and mounting?  I had to edit the fstab file to give write permission on the disks.
<fegaru> please help me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2232158#post2232158
<sayo> soy lesbiano
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<asvilar> yo tengo 14 te e mentido
<Torrey> Is Herd5 coming out today?
* sayo was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.34]  by apokryphos
<marx2k> unify: mount, umount
<posingaspopular> Torrey: yes
<kbrosnan> !help | JohnKP
<ubotu> JohnKP: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JPMaximilian> JohnKP: yeah I'm not sure, i looked through the forums and didn't see anyting of a similar nature
<marx2k> !herd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> that didnt help
<Unify> marx2k, yeah. But i dont remember where he stored the stuff
<JohnKP> it's USB
<marx2k> Unify, check fstab
<JohnKP> i can get it to recognize it, but the USB light doesn't come on on the modem
<AmaroK_> Anyone knows how to use Amarok with ftp stored music files?
<tchize> K3nto :)
<JohnKP> it shows up in Device Manager
<merc> fegaru: looks like your router doesnt have the dhcp server enabled.
<JohnKP> and in lsusb as "westell"
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JohnKP> but it doesn't work
<jvik> good idea marx2k
<tchize> Anyway, could it be what you try to achieve is change the way your 'disks' are shown in some visual tool?
<fegaru> merc, but the others 2 machines got inet
<crdlb> JohnKP, isn't it ethernet too?
<merc> fegaru: they might have just kept their old ips, and had luck
<fegaru> How could the router not work for only one machine?
<JohnKP> crdlb: yes, but i don't have an ethernet card for that computer, nor can i get one atm
<AmaroK_> Anyone knows how to use Amarok with ftp stored music files?
<harveyd> another small thing, can i make the window items on the taskbar be a fixed size?
<merc> your computer is looking for an ip, and nothing is giving it one, you could try to set it up static, but, dhcp would be more efficient.
<fegaru> merc, I reboot the router some times, and the pcs too.... luck isnt a good answer
<crdlb> harveyd, you can't; I bothers me too
<marx2k> how can I find out whats update in Herd5?
<crdlb> harveyd, it makes no sense the way it acts
<marx2k> updated
<merc> fegaru: can you at least log into your routers configuration, and enable dhcp?
<apokryphos> !feisty | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jvik> Marx2k; what is the full command if this "/dev/sda5 /media/sda5" is what it says in the fstab ?
<K3nto> ya 1sec
<harveyd> yeh, its bit wierd that it acts differently than pretty much any windows manager
<JohnKP> any ideas?
<fegaru> merc... since another pc yep
<K3nto> i made a drawing
<fegaru> merc, is enable
<marx2k> jvik: try 'sudo mount -a'
<crdlb> JohnKP, I are usb dsl modems even supported by linux?
<AmaroK_> Need help with AmaroK, it doesnt play music stored on ftp servers
<Hotkey> Help for newb pls - trying to run 6.10 from CD and get an error message cannot load XServer - fix and restart GDM - but I have no idea what to do!?
<merc> hrm..
<jussi01> crdlb, some are
<jvik> marx2k,  sudo unmount /media/sda5 -> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<jvik> ?
<merc> fegaru: you're sure everything is plugged in the proper ports etc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<marx2k> just try sudo mount -a
<marx2k> it mounts everything in fstab
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<fegaru> merc... yes, I'm sure
<crdlb> JohnKP, I set up a similar modem for a relative with dapper but I didn't even bother trying the USB
<marx2k> I think its time for me to downgrade to edgy
<marx2k> feisty is a bit... eh...
<jvik> marx2k, nothing happend.
<marx2k> jvik, see if its mounter where its supposed to be now
<apokryphos> marx2k: support in #ubuntu+1
<marx2k> err mounted
<JohnKP> so is there anything i can possibly do, or is it hopeless?
<jvik> it was mounted already, but i had to unmount and mount it to get the change to work
<jvik> and i still dont have write permission
<merc> fegaru: this isn't making any sense, if eth0 can see your router at all, it should be getting an ip address assigned from the dhcp server.
<merc> fegaru: you have more than one ethernet card?
<marx2k> jvik: chown the directory in media
<dude__> hello all does any one know the adress for the debian repository?
<fegaru> merc, no
<K3nto> http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/4673/screenshotsg4.png   thats what i want plain and simple :P
<fegaru> merc, its soo rare... exist some way to reconfigure completally the eth0??
<jvik> marx2k, sorry. I am very new to linux. Chown is what ?
<marx2k> What is a good partitioning scheme if you want to work with multiple distros
<psusi> jvik: are you mounting a windows partition?  did you set uid=yourname on the fstab line?
<marx2k> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<marx2k> grr
<jvik> im mounting ntfs psusi
<merc> fegaru: dhcp pretty much does that...
<marx2k> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tchize> k3nto: you probably need to switch to admin mode before renaming it :)
<merc> fegaru: are your other pcs linux? or can you try and make them get a response from dhcp anyway?
<K3nto> you mean im not in admin mode?
<Slart> marx2k: I would guess.. put everything you want to reuse on one partition.. I guess what would be only /home.. the rest on another
<mindstate> windows drives should be mounted automatically
<psusi> jvik: then you need to add the uid=myname to the fstab line so the file son it are owned by you
<khoa> hmm changing over to a static IP makes this computer stop responding to internet requests
<K3nto> !admin
<Slart> marx2k: if you're just going to try different distros out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khoa> i dunno how else I can force this desktop to always use the same IP then ><
<mindstate> khoa, then use dynamic
<K3nto> !adminmode
<fegaru> merc, I'm now in the other pc with linux
<yubi> hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adminmode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tchize> K3nto: unless you explicitly used to switch to admin mode, you are just a user that has the priviliedge to be able to switch to admin mode (aka root)
<merc> fegaru: try the dhclient on that pc, see what happens..
<tchize> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jvik> psusi; uid=myname myname = replaced with user name or what ?
<tchize> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<khoa> mindstate: this is the thing though, im behind a router, and everytime i reset this computer it gives it the next available local IP
<jussi01> !es | yupi
<ubotu> yupi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<psusi> jvik: yes
<yubi> necesito una persona que escriba espanol
<jussi01> !es | yubi
<ubotu> yubi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<khoa> i would this desktop to always use the same local IP
<marx2k> Slart: but how do the distros keep their directories seperate? (as in, how would they differentiate between /etc, /var, etc?)
<khoa> ie. 192.168.1.102
<K3nto> so how do i switch
<crdlb> JohnKP, I can't find anyone on the google who's had success
<khoa> is that possible even?
<mindstate> khoa, use dynamicdns
<merc> khoa: there might be a setting on your router, to assign a specific IP based on MAC address.
<psusi> jvik: add that to the comma seperated options list
<tchize> K3nto: you run your filebrowser using gksu
<marx2k> khoa: set it as a static IP
<kski> how do i change wifi-radar to use ra0 instead of eth1?
<mindstate> khoa, when i change my router to static ip it works fine
<K3nto> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<khoa> ok, i mean its a standard linksys router, running newer firmware
<tchize> i think this is evolution, so typing gksu evolution in a console will run file borwser in super user mode
<yubi> hello you only writen english
<Slart> marx2k: you set that up in each distroes fstab file.. there you mount, for example, /dev/hda as /home and /dev/hdb as / (root).. you set that differently for each distro.. so distro 2 would use /dev/hda for /home and /dev/hdc for /
<marx2k> khoa" you will have a setting in your router to assign a static IP to a MAC address for your computer
<_Scott__> !es | yubi
<ubotu> yubi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jussi01> yubi, whats your question?
<khoa> marx2k: ok i'm looking for it now
<jvik> psusi: well, now. How do get the changes to affect ?
<jvik> mount and unmount
<jvik> ?
<marx2k> Slart: is that auto-done by each distro or do I have to set it manually?
<jussi01> !en > yubi
<mindstate> why are al these spanish people in here
<crdlb> khoa, It may be called static DHCP
<marx2k> khoa: look for network translation section or something along those lines
<JohnKP> crdlb: hmmmm
<marx2k> or what crdlb said
<psusi> jvik: other way around
<NDN> good evening, may i ask you, what does ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso stand for and what's the difference between alternate and desktop?
<jussi01> jvik, sudo mount -a
<Slart> marx2k: I think you can set it at install time.. depending on the distro
<khoa> ok, thank you =D
<marx2k> Slart: Oh, I was hoping it'd be auto :D
<yubi> hello jussi01 tu escribes espanol
<K3nto> so how do i go int gksu
<mindstate> yall need to goto the es channel with that
<Slart> marx2k: it might be automatic for some distros.. you'll have to try it out.. count on doing a lot of reinstalling if you're going to play around with this =)
<jussi01> yubi, no, I dont speak spanish
<marx2k> hey Slart, you seem to be somewhat knowledgeable on the subject... besides /home, what partitions do you make and how much space do you give each?
<jussi01> !es > yubi
<marx2k> like I wuold give a 2 gig swap, 200M /boot, 1G /tmp...
<jvik> psusi can i just paste the fstab file in pastebin and you can take a look at it ?
<marx2k> 2G /, and then the rest to /home
<marx2k> (120G drive)
<khoa> ah doesn't look like linksys supports this, gonna have to use an open-firware
<mindstate> marx2k, put more in /
<marx2k> do you think that sounds reasonable
<tchize> K3nto: go in a terminal (should be somewhere in your applications) and ther type gksu evolution
<yubi> hello felipe tu escribes espanol
<marx2k> khoa: Id be very surprised if linksys didnt support it
<moonlite1> nick moonlite
<mindstate> marx2k, i would put at least 10 in there with a 120 gig drive
<marx2k> 10G for /?
<psusi> jvik: sure, or you can just paste that one line here
<jussi01> marx2k, i agree with mindstate
<jussi01> marx2k, sounds bout right
<marx2k> ok, but the other stuff you guys would leave as-is, right? (as per my specs that I mentioned?)
<mindstate> marx2k, 2 gigs is way too small for a /
<jvik> psusi, http://hashbin.com/2bb.html
<Slart> marx2k: depends very much on what your installation should do.. I'd recommend you put everything in one partition to start with.. install everything and after that you can move the different dirs to other partitions... do a google search on partition hints.. there's lots of info out there
<khoa> marx2k: this is from a forum post in the linksys forums, YOu're correct. The stock Linksys firmware does not support "static DHCP", "reserved DHCP", "reserved leases", "Pre-assigned DHCP", or whatever it's called this week.
<tchize> K3nto: arglll sorry, it's not evolution, it's nautilus :s
<tchize> evolution is mail program :s
<LiENUS> wheres /etc/ld.so.conf in ubuntu?
<crdlb> khoa, you could simply assign a static IP
<K3nto> gksu nautilus
<marx2k> khoa: interesting... if youre adventurous, google DD-WRT for 3rd party linksys firmware
<psusi> jvik: looks good
<tchize> yes
<jrib> LiENUS: at /etc/ld.so.conf of course
<khoa> yeah, thats what i'm looking at now
<Slart> marx2k: asking strangers how to partition is like asking what kind of car you should buy.. it depends on what you'll do with it =)
<crdlb> khoa, as in configure the computer to connect at 192.168.1.200
<LiENUS> Jrib i dont have a /etc/ld.so.conf
<jvik> well, psusi.. i still dont have write permission after sudo mount -a
<LiENUS> only a /etc/ld.so.cache
<marx2k> khoa: I should warn you, DD-WRT bricked my router after 2 months of use :D
<jrib> LiENUS: have you installed build-essential?
<LiENUS> jrib,  its a server
<marx2k> Slart: just a typical laptop install... nothing intensive or server-like
<khoa> crdlb: i tried forcing this computer to do that, but when i do, i can connect to the router, but no internet pages will load
<jrib> LiENUS: ok?
<Scanztz> hi guys. im about to install VMware but i have no clue which 1. VMware Server for Linux, VMware Server Windows client package, or VMware Server Linux client package
<khoa> marx2k: ahh, were u forcing it to run faster or anything?
<LiENUS> so no
<crdlb> khoa, It worked on a linksys wifi-b router I set up
<marx2k> Scanztz, Ive had the best of luck with VMWare Server
<crdlb> w/ ubuntu
<jrib> LiENUS: what I am getting at is, ld isn't installed by default
<fegaru> merc.. see this paste
<fegaru> merc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8117/
<Slart> marx2k: then I'd use one partition for /home and one partition for everything else.. that way you can reinstall without loosing your documents and such
<fegaru> merc?
<Lukee> Hey, I have a silly issue with installing Ubuntu in that installation hangs at the step 3/6 and won't go on any further - can anyone help me?
<khoa> crdlb: do i have to change anything in the router settings?
<merc> checking it.
<marx2k> khoa: Not really... I was upping the transmit power for wireless though from 24mW to 89
<psusi> jvik: of course not... it's ntfs... write is not supported
<fegaru> merc?? are you there?
<merc> fegaru: yes yes
<khoa> marx2k: ah maybe that did it in heh
<marx2k> Slart: Ok... and I also want to make a /boot partition as well, for safety
<marx2k> khoa: possibly...
<crdlb> khoa, I don't think so, but make sure the IP you assign to it is outside the DHCP range
<K3nto> ok im in the root file browser
<jvik> psusi, is it impossible to have write access with ntfs in linux ? DAMN
<merc> fegaru: that leads me to believe that you have some cord plugged in somewhere wrong for the other pc..if the pc you just showed me can get a dhcp request..
<khoa> ah..., the one i assigned was inside the DHCP range
<jim88> hi all ... I need help with the kaffeine player ... I am getting an echoing ... is there a setting that the help pages are not tell me about?
<crdlb> khoa, such as 192.168.1.200
<khoa> ok trying that now
<Cdeszaq> Could someone help me activate my network card when booted into Ubuntu from a Live CD?
<jhornick> jvik: im not sure which way they went, but ntfs write support might be enabled by default in feisty
<psusi> !ntfs | jvik
<ubotu> jvik: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fegaru> merc, sorry I dont understand
<crdlb> Cdeszaq, wireless or wired?
<Scanztz> marx2k: Im getting server, but which 1 -http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html
<merc> fegaru: are all these computers on the same router?
<Slart> marx2k: yes.. that might be wise.. you have to balance ease of setup/maintining vs security/stability
<fegaru> merc, you say is a fisical problem?
<Cdeszaq> crdlb: wired
<psusi> !ntfs-3g | jvik
<ubotu> jvik: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fegaru> merc yes
<jvik> chill
<Cdeszaq> crdlb: PCI card
<merc> fegaru: yeah, i think it is a physical problem.
<crdlb> Cdeszaq, open a terminal and run lspci, then pastebin the output
<heavensrevenge> hello
<merc> fegaru: either you have some cat5 cable plugged into some funky port on the router, or maybe you grabbed a crossover cable on accident or something?
<heavensrevenge> is it ok to update in a rolling way herd to herd??
<jvik> well then. Lets try it out
<heavensrevenge> without too much risk?
<Slart> marx2k: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<fegaru> not...
<heavensrevenge> since im tired of windoze and im ready to convert, lol
<fegaru> its the same cable we used always
<crdlb> heavensrevenge, It's always risky to upgrade to the alpha version
<Lukee> Can anyone help me with my installation issue? (installation hangs at the step 3/6 and won't go on any further) pls? :)
<fegaru> merc, I think I going to probe with a live cd
<crdlb> Lukee, what is step 3?
<Cdeszaq> crdlb: pastebin is impossible...no internet connection...I am on a different pc right now
<K3nto> tchize: now what
<heavensrevenge> any is it amazingly risky to keep dist-upgrading?
<eck> heavensrevenge: i'm using it right now, and it's still pretty buggy
<merc> fegaru: good idea! if it doesnt work with a live cd, then it has to be physical :)
<crdlb> Cdeszaq, lol sorry
<heavensrevenge> from herd to her
<Cdeszaq> crdlb: But there is an ethernet device detected...realtek
<fegaru> merc, to be sure the cable is fine
<eck> i dist-upgraded two weeks ago or so, but in the past i've done it and broken things
<crdlb> Cdeszaq, realtek should be supported
<fegaru> merc... ok cya later
<khoa> crdlb: nope, again didn't work
<merc> fegaru: good luck
<heavensrevenge> lol, its cant be as bad as my xp install right now
<heavensrevenge> lmao
<Scanztz> hey, can any1 ever tell me which install file i must download for VMware server??? http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html
<fegaru> merc, thanks
<khoa> crdlb: IRC just started lagging out, no web pages would load
<merc> fegaru: no problem.
<heavensrevenge> broken programs galore, from uninstalling a damn spyware removal tool
<khoa> not sure if maybe have to restart the router after i do that maybe?
<K3nto> need help switching to admin mode so i can tell ubuntu whos boss
<jhornick> scant:  http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-1.0.2-39867.tar.gz
<heavensrevenge> i dont need wireless and im not using a laptop
<ljlolel> okay, question about this borked apt-situation .... I am trying to uninstall two programs (firestarter and hplip)... but I can't because " subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" and now I can't do *anything* with apt!
<Cdeszaq> crdlb: I know, but it doesn't work
<heloo> is ubuntu considiered a debian?
<Slart> K3nto: admin mode? sudo su doesn't do it for you?
<heavensrevenge> ubuntu is a child of debian
<merc> heloo: yep
<ljlolel> heloo, ubuntu is based on debian
<K3nto> sudo su?
<crdlb> khoa, I have ssh access to the computer I set up like you did, hopely the linksys setup works with links
<ljlolel> sudo -s
<K3nto> !sudo su
<Slart> K3nto: you know about sudo?
<ljlolel> i believe is the prefered way
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<K3nto> nope
<ljlolel> sudo -s will log commands
<eck> heavensrevenge: i thinks its contingent on the apt repositories being in a sort of stable state when you dist-upgrade, that is probably the case because they just went into feature freeze
<crdlb> khoa, as in I'll check
<Lukee> Can anyone pls help me with my installation issue? (installation hangs at the step 3/6 and won't go on any further)
<avayl> is anyone familiar with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<K3nto> yeah i dont want limits
<K3nto> im the administrato
<khoa> crdlb: oh ok thanks
<ljlolel> avayl, yes, it kind of works some times
<ljlolel> ymmv
<ljlolel> it can't hurt your system
<Scanztz> VMware is HUGE!!
<khoa> crdlb: i mean the router is pretty much just setup with standard settings, using DHCP, and has a DHCP limit of 50 users
<heavensrevenge> lovely, so fiesty just entered a freeze??
<Slart> K3nto: then use another distro.. slackware? or debian will let you do as you want.. ubuntu is a little more "nice"  to new users..
<fegaru> merc
<khoa> but 192.168.200 should still be fine for a static
<heavensrevenge> and all that will enter the install base will be patches??:D
<merc> fegaru: sup?
<fegaru> merc... was a physicall problem :P
<K3nto> no i want to stick with ubuntu
<rryan> After rearranging some drives, I appear to have 0% swap usage all the time. My /proc/swaps lists the correct partition on for the swap file, and I updated my fstab to have the right partition listed as the swap, yet it still doesn't seem to get any use now.
<Slart> K3nto: but if you don't even know about sudo perhaps you should play with being root to much.. you run with scissors bad things are going to happen ;)
<jvik> psusi, im acually sitting here and thinking about formatting 500gb of vidz, mp3s and games to make it linux partition.
<rryan> Any idea why this happened?
<merc> fegaru: hehe, you figure it out?
<avayl> ljlolel, do you know if it creates a true dual boot or is it kind of like vmware? the issue is when i tried installing ubuntu before it did not work correctly. grub detected it fine, but it would not load afterwards
<fegaru> merc, bad cable...
<Slart> oops.. K3nto: shouldn't... shouldn't !!!
<fegaru> merc. sorry all mistakes
<crdlb> khoa, 192.168.1.200
<ljlolel> it's dual boot
<fegaru> merc thanks for your patient
<eck> something like that
<merc> fegaru: damn, that sucks, nah, no problem, that's what i do, networks are fun like that :)
<avayl> ljlolel, so then theoretically i will have the same problem
<ljlolel> it will use the windows boot loader, which will boot into grub4dos
<eck> but i think all the packages are still built with debugging symbols and whatnot turned on
<khoa> err yeah
<khoa> sorry, that is what i had
<Slart> K3nto: but try using sudo for now.. when you run into the limitations you can come back and try to sort that out
<ljlolel> so it could work
<aScolO> Can anyone help with an installation issue? It keeps hanging at step 3/6 and won't go on any further - can anyone help me pls?
<avayl> but if it doesn't can it hurt my system? how easy is it to remove the dual boot?
<Slart> K3nto: personally.. I don't even know what the limitations are.. never run into any so far
<fegaru> merc... thanks you
<sha0lin> anyone know why i cant find the incoming folder for amule?
<merc> fegaru: no problemo :)
<sharperguy> is there a way to do somhing like alias that sticks around after a reboot?
<ljlolel> avayl, it takes a little knowledge to remove the dual boot (editing a config file)
<ljlolel> but it can't hurt your system
<avayl> sha0lin, should be ./incoming or something similiar
<ljlolel> worse comes to worse, every boot you have to choose windows
<merc> sharperguy: i think you can stick aliases in .bashrc or something similar iirc
<sha0lin> should be in home/shaolin/.amule/incoming
<utaho> how can the windows boot loader be configured to launch linux ?
<avayl> ljlolel, thanks. i guess ill stick with M$ for now
<crdlb> khoa, try disabling the dhcp server in the router temporarily
<sha0lin> but there is no .amule folder there
<ljlolel> avayl, hmm, I recommend trying it out
<rick48j> Hi, can anyone help this newbie?  What is reiser? A file system like FAT or NFTS?
<avayl> weird
<sharperguy> utaho, not sure, but it would have to point to a linux bootloader on a different parition
<merc> sharperguy: yeah, just stick something like: alias c="clear" in .bashrc :)
<slippyr4> rick48j yes
<ljlolel> avayl, it's completely safe
<ljlolel> and if it doesn't work now, once it is realeased, it will
<sharperguy> merc, ok cheers
<psusi> rick48j: yes, reiserfs is a filesystem
<K3nto> Slart: what im looking for : http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/4673/screenshotsg4.png
<heloo> what does ubuntu have that centos does not have?
<jhornick> rick: yes they are filesystems
<Lukz> Hi, I can't seem to install Ubuntu properly - I've tried a number of different Live CD's but each time it keeps getting stuck on step 3/6 of installation. Can anyone pls help me??
<ljlolel> avayl, and you can install over it
<psusi> rick48j: Reiser proper is the name of the guy who made it
<slippyr4> heloo: brown.
<eck> heloo: newer packages
<eck> that is it
<avayl> ljlolel, what happened when i did the dual boot before was that linux would not boot at all
<rick48j> slippyr4: What is it's advantage?
<khoa> crdlb: yeah but thats not a valid option, b/c i do need DHCP for other computers
<ljlolel> Lukz, be more specific .  nobody here memorizes what step 3 of 6 is
<avayl> ljlolel, it got stuck at a command linw
<Slart> K3nto: eh.. you want a cross over your local disk? or you don't want it to show up there?
<slippyr4> its a journalling filesystem, and a reasonably efficient one at that
<eck> centos is a snapshot of what was stable like 18 months ago
<ljlolel> avayl, any reason?
<utaho> I've read somewhere that the windows bootloader can be used to lauch linux
<crdlb> khoa, just to try if it works
<_Scott__> Lukz, what is step 3?
<K3nto> i want to rename it
<heloo> how often does debian need update?
<crdlb> khoa, it would be diagnostically useful
<Lukz> Step 3 is where it's asking you to choose the keyboard layout
<slippyr4> rick48j http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
<merc> khoa: can you set the dhcp range anyway? like say from 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.200, then just use those above and below that range for static ips/
<eck> heloo: whenever there is a security problem that affects you
<avayl> ljlolel, i don't know but my coworkers are hard-core linux guys and they couldnt figure it out... i will pm you link in a second, maybe you can make heads over tails
<Lukz> I select British and click Forward and then it hangs and doesn't do anything
<ljlolel> avayl, because of grub or what?  -- you should just try, it would make sense if wireless didn't work as in my case -- but linux can boot on anything
<eck> same as any other distro
<Slart> K3nto: hmm.. I'll have a look... hold on
<K3nto> ok ty
<rick48j> I want to start doing back ups of my systems and the references from gparted point reiser files.
<jhornick> this channel moves to fast
<ljlolel> avayl, in that case nevermind, I'm sure your coworkers know more than I
<heloo> is ubuntu like fedora? where you update faster than a monkey?
<poningru> !clit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avayl> ljlolel, it wasn't a grub issue. grub worked fine. it was a linux issue. i googled the problem and they were all different and didn't have a real solution
<poningru> gaah
<eck> heloo: not as fast as fedora, but pretty close
<poningru> I added that like a wile ago
<merc> heloo: exactly how fast do monkeys update anyway?
<javiolo> where do I config the menus of a non root account ?
<jhornick> heloo: ubuntu does releases about every 6 months backporting all security updates as needed.
<slippyr4> rick48j: what do you mean "point reiser files"
<ljlolel> is there a way to change my keyboard to dvorak from the command line? on the fly
<eck> the major difference between fedora and ubuntu is that ubuntu will only do security and bug fixes after a release, fedora will continue to do version upgrades throughout a stable release
<khoa> well there's an option that allows you to set the number of allowed dhcp users
<rick48j> slippry4: Wrong terminology, sorry! It has references to reiser in the forum I checked out and the screenshots for reiser had rereferences to reiser in them.
<sha0lin> where do i find applications in the filesystem?
<eck> rick48j: i would just use ext3 (the default filesystem
<crdlb> khoa, my (actually the one I sshd to) is set to 50
<khoa> yeah same here
<khoa> so thats .1-.150 right
<eck> unless you have extenuating circumstances, the filesystem speed won't be an issue for you, and ext3 is better maintained and has better filesystem recovery tools
<Slart> K3nto: I'm not sure about this.. those names don't really exist anywhere else but in nautilus.. you might get better answers asking in #gnome or #nautilus
<slippyr4> rick48j: you can most probably use whatever filesystem you like. reiser is a good choice for linux though. i prefer it to ext2 or ext3
<jhornick> shaolin: they are usually found automatically via the PATH varible
<rick48j> Thanks, eck, that was going to be my next question: advantage of using reiser.
<K3nto> okty
<Slart> K3nto: I don't think it's a permission problem.. probably they just didn't think anyone would want to rename them =)
<crdlb> khoa, I believe so
<Lukz> ljlolel: Step 3 is where it's asking you to choose the keyboard layout
<sha0lin> path variable is that terminal? i'm trying to get firefox to use a program automatically for a file type
<eck> reiserfs is not properly maintained in the kernel right now, so it doesn't get a whole lot in the way of bug fixes
<jhornick> shaolin: if you want to quickly find things I could recommend installing the slocate package when creates a small db so that you can $ locate filename
<ljlolel> so i have to restart X
<khoa> crdlb: and just checking with my other settings, for gateway, u use whatever is listed in the "Default Gateway" section under status right?
<Slart> K3nto: I think those shortcuts are created when nautilus is started.. there might be some setting somewhere.. but I don't know where
<crdlb> khoa, yes
<Lukz> _Scott__: Step 3 is where it's asking you to choose the keyboard layout
<crdlb> but everything under it is disabled
<khoa> hmm i dunno then
<ljlolel> Luk0r, that's weird, I don't know what could cause a freeze there
<avayl> ljlolel, check pm
<rick48j> slippry4: I tried to read through the website for reiser and gparted, but they are technically challenging to me! lol  I'll check out the wicki, tho, thanks.
<khoa> ah i have stuff in DNS1 and DNS2 and MTU
<colbert> I have a MS Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2.0, I am trying to get the 2 thumb buttons to work, can someone please help me??
<slippyr4> eck: saying that you imply that reiser isn't well supported, which really isn't the case.
<Lukz> ljlolel: It just won't move on past that screen - I can cancel it and start again, but the same thing happens.
<merc> colbert: i dont recall exactly how to do it, but its a simple edit of the xorg.conf file, there's some examples on the forums that im sure would be easy to find.
<eck> slippyr4: none of the mainstream kernel developers support it, and namesys has one rotating junior staff member working on it. it's sort of up to namesys to support it, and they spend all their time on reiser4, afaict
<K3nto> hmm
<crdlb> khoa, what is the subnet mask?
<_Scott__> Lukz: I can't think of a reason why it would freeze there
<khoa> 255.255.255.0
<rick48j> I'm just a home user, so I don't do a lot of "heavy" computing stuff.  I just want to protecty my system from the occasional crashes and my stupidity when I experiment with Linux commands and such. LOL
<ghatak> Hi, i cant get my monitor to 70hz, i want resolution of 1600x1200@70hz, i know it works as i have used it before, but my xorg.conf wont work. please advise. http://pastebin.ca/377508
<K3nto> funny how linux gives you a buttload of new freedomes
<crdlb> khoa, same here
<K3nto> except the ability to rename
<javiolo> how can I set the menus apparence for a specific user ? also the apps that he can run ?
<eck> slippyr4: this is why suse has decided to stop shipping it by default
<khoa> yeah... i dunno why this static IP isn't working
<Cdeszaq> How do I add an ethernet device if it isn't automaticaly detected?
<jhornick> k3nto: rename what?
<K3nto> http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/4673/screenshotsg4.png
<K3nto> hd
<crdlb> khoa, and the device ip is 192.168.1.1
<Lukz> _Scott__: What should I do about it then? Do you think if I tried installing a different version of Ubuntu it would work? I've managed to install Xubuntu successfully.
<khoa> yep
<jhornick> lol
<slippyr4> eck: no, suse stopped cos reiser murdered his wife
<jhornick> I've never tried to do that
<jhornick> I like it being just /
<slippyr4> eck: linspire and slackware use it by default last time i checked
<picosam> hello everyone... I'm currently running the Ubuntu Edge live CD and I was about to install it on my PowerBook G4
<crdlb> khoa, check for a firmware update from linksys
<eck> slippyr4: http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/09/27/suse-102-ditching-reiserfs-as-it-default-fs/
<ljlolel> allegedly
<eck> slippyr4: this decision was made before hans was arrested
<colbert> merc: I have tried a few guides, none have worked.. a few got my scroll wheel to switch between pages in Firefox, and now my scroll wheel button pulls back to rotate cube in Beryl, but that's it
<K3nto> mine comes up as "filesystem"
<Slart> K3nto: I don't think they sat down and said "well.. should the filthy mob be allowed to rename this? nooooo.. that's to good for them".. they probably just didn't implement it.. and did something else useful instead.. but as always.. you're free to patch the source ;)
<picosam> but I noticed that the display drivers aren't exactly functioning correctly... it was the same with 6.06 but I thought it might have been fixed
<khoa> i think i'm just going to use DD-WRT
<khoa> then it supports all this stuff anyways
<khoa> on the router side
<sha0lin> anyone know why i can't see my other Hard drives? they are NTFS
<K3nto> i know nothing about that stuff
<K3nto> but you make a good point
<Slart> freedom doesn't mean someone else has done all the work so you can do everything you ever dreamt of
<picosam> it's very difficult to explain what's wrong... it's like the refresh rate is not set correctly... but my PowerBook has an LCD, so there isn't really a refresh rate
<Slart> unfortunately.. =)
<picosam> is there anybody that can guide me to somewhere/thing that might have information about installing Ubuntu on PowerBooks, all the stuff that I've found online seems to be outdated
<merc> colbert: i assume you've tried the top result on google? http://dorward.me.uk/linux/mouse/
<khoa> crdlb: i dunno whats causing it... oh well, been meaning to try DD-WRT anyways, thanks for your time though =D
<crdlb> khoa check /etc/network/interfaces
<K3nto> o well i guess it can stay as filesystem
<K3nto> at least it tells me the size now
<khoa> crdlb: what am i looking for?
<crdlb> khoa, check that the gateway is set to the router's ip
<Slart> K3nto: there are other file system browsers out there.. perhaps one of them might be more to your liking
<khoa> yep
<Kosssu> Hello, I got a small problem with my wireless connection, I don't seem to be able to connect to my AP while having wired connection (got 2 ISPs). Seems it wont assign a local ip for the connection, is there anyway to fix this?
<crdlb> khoa, and it says iface eth0 inet static
<K3nto> no i like this one
<sha0lin> anyone know why i can't see my other Hard drives? they are NTFS
<Trelard> are there major changes in 6.1 from 6.06?
<K3nto> all i really wanted was a tiny cosmetic change
<colbert> merc: I used the ones linked to from the forums, not that one, I will try it now thanks
<khoa> says auto right now
<K3nto> not a big deal
<khoa> but maybe thats b/c i have it set to automatic in my netowrk
<slippyr4> sha0lin: define "can't see my other hard drives"
<merc> colbert: here's another, seems maybe more simple: http://silentbits.com/2005/01/30/microsoft-intellimouse-explorer-in-linux/
<khoa> 1 sec let me change it and see what happens
<khoa> :q
<Lukz> _Scott__: Do u have any thoughts on what may help?
<Trelard> gonna see if 6.06 works on my system bbecause 6.1 won't load and after the splash screen i get the Black Screen Of Death
<K3nto> can i move files from one partition to another?
<cyris> hey everyone. i wanna start using this guide to build an ldap server to store some address information (later passwords as well) but does anyone know how much adapting im going to have to do if i wanna use windows address book rather then mozilla thunderbirds address book ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271629
<sha0lin> i go to places.. computer and see floppy 1, floppy drive, cdrw/dvd+r drive and filesystem
<khoa> crdlb: nope no luck
<crdlb> khoa, it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8119/
<jhornick> sha0lin: that is normal, the filesystem is based like a tree starting at / (root) your other drives might have been mounted under /media
<K3nto> !movepartition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movepartition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sha0lin> i see the same in there too
<khoa> same except my gateway looks a lot different than yours
<eck> cyris: if the applications you want to use it with can access ldap, you are fine
<argonel> i want to move from amd64 to i386.. is it just as simple as a dist-upgrade?
<eck> if it needs AD, it will be a lot of work for you
<sha0lin> cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<crdlb> khoa what does it say?
<Scanztz> Hey, how can i use Wine to open files not in windows, if say i dont have windows
<cyris> eck: alright was just checking.
<Scanztz> but i have a exe file in my desktp
<khoa> crdlb: 10.7.96.1
<crdlb> khoa, change that to 192.168.1.1
<khoa> where at?
<r4nge> is it possible to set up a cron job that logs into a website as if a user was browsing it
<crdlb> khoa change the gateway line to "gateway 192.168.1.1"
<khoa> u can't change it from there
<r4nge> a site that requires a login/pass through a cgi form
<Slart> r4nge: perhaps with wget?
<eck> r4nge: of course, but you will have to know some web programming
<crdlb> khoa, why not?
<Slart> r4nge: Im just guessing.. never tried it.. but sounds like a job for wget
<khoa> crdlb: thats just in the status screen, its like printing it out
<khoa> crdlb: not an editable field
<sha0lin> jhornick, any ideas?
<Scanztz> Hey, how can i use Wine to open windows files that reside in my linux directory???????
<khoa> crdlb: is there actually place to edit it at?
<K3nto> ok i understand. im not the administrator.
<K3nto> thats why i have to type in my passowrd all the time
<r4nge> i'm new to this but i was thinking if i could capture what is sent when i input the l/p and click login that would get me started
<dkbg> I've got a line in my startup programs which runs a shell script, "sh /path/to/script.sh", and now a terminal window opens when I log in
<crdlb> khoa 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'
<eck> r4nge: i'm not sure how complicated what you want to do is, but it is probably a job for perl or python
<K3nto> right?
<Scanztz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<K3nto> !administrator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about administrator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dkbg> I assume the terminal opening is a side effect of running the script, because it didn't happen before, so how can I suppress it?
<r4nge> it doesnt seem that complicated it's just i ahve never done it before :)
<colbert> "then you have to create file /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/mouse" <-- What is the command to create it ?
<r4nge> i'll look into perl
<Scanztz> Hey. If i install something intended for Kubuntu, will it work with my Ubuntu?????? (Amarok)
<K3nto> does everyone else have to type their passowrd when getting updates?
<eck> Scanztz: it will be fine
<javiolo> Scanztz amarok will work
<flake> after I install apache2, should I set up a separate group and user for that application?
<Scanztz> yay
<eck> flake: if you installed from apt, it will already do that
<HymnToLife> K3nto, yes, that's the whole point
<crdlb> K3nto, yes
<eck> if you start up apache it will run as www-data, i think
<JPMaximilian> will FLAC 1.1.4 be included in Feisty?
<K3nto> i see
<K3nto> ok as long as its not just me
<r4nge> like if i wanted to setup a cronjob to automatically send a search request to google
<crdlb> r4nge, use wget or curl
<klimraamkosie> K3b is to Kubuntu as ???? is to Ubuntu?
<eck> JPMaximilian: feisty is using 1.1.2 right now, but i'm sure you can compile a later version without much difficulty
<crdlb> klimraamkosie, brassero maybe
<sha0lin> jhornick, any ideas?
<flake> I don't see that user in the list or before my home directory, is it an assumed user?
<JPMaximilian> eck: um, i don' t know how to do that
<crdlb> klimraamkosie, also serpentine and the built-in nautilius burner
<eck> flake: grep www-data /etc/passwd
<JPMaximilian> eck: and why wouldn't one go with the latest version?
<klimraamkosie> thanks crdlb i'll look into those :)
<colbert> merc: "then you have to create file /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/mouse" <-- What is the command to create it ?
<jhornick> sha0lin: sorry I missed the replu last time, so your floppy and cdrom are showing up, but other (partitions or physical drives) are not?
<flake> eck:  www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<kaoru> crdlb: it works =D , other name just lagged out hehe
<eck> JPMaximilian: all of the packages need to be frozen for a while, and the maintainer probably has other packages to take care of
<eck> flake: so then it is a user on your system
<sha0lin> jhornick, exactly that
<zukero> hi, i'm having recurrent freezes on my computer under edgy eft. I found this in syslog : "kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:560!"
<flake> k thanks
<JPMaximilian> eck: what do you mean they need to be frozen for a while?  i understand there is a freeze between distros, but why not update flac with Feisty?
<zukero> each times beafore a freeze
<NewbieUser00001> Yay it works
<Ademan_> are there any open source programs to edit mod music files?(*.xm *.s3m *.umx *.it etc)
<eck> JPMaximilian: it could be the case that 1.1.2 -> 1.1.4 is just minor bug fixes that have been folded into the version in feisty already without upgrading the version number, i'm not sure
<jhornick> shaolin: do you have other partitions or other physicial drives, or both?
<deb_user> whoops, i tried installing gaim .deb packages for edgy on dapper, and now gaim is broken
<deb_user> any suggestions as what to do?
<colbert> Please someone help, what is the command in terminal to create this file: "etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/mouse
<JPMaximilian> eck: ok, thanks
<Trelard> looks like the cause of the Black Screen issue has been found and is beinbg worked on for the Fiesty release
<Ademan_> deb_user: uninstall them?
<jhornick> deb_user: apt-get remove gaim && apt-get install gaim
<deb_user> ademan: then it wants to uninstall gnome-desktop too
<Trelard> the problem is the ATI driver can cause the machine to lock up on AGP-based systems
<eck> JPMaximilian: if you need that particular version, and whatever is in feisty doesn't have what you need, you will probably have to compile it though
<Ademan_> deb_user: ouch, gnome-desktop is a meta-package though. removing it shouldn't do anything
<eck> normally though a change in the last digit does not represent a feature change
<Slart> colbert: what's supposed to be in that file? if it's a text file then ""editor /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/mouse" will work.. you might have to put a sudo in front of it
<sha0lin> i have 3 other hard drives. all one partition. formatted as NTFS. one of them is a sata drive on a pci card, and i had problems with that the last time i installed 6.06. but i could see the others. at the moment i cant see anything
<deb_user> jhornick: doesn't matter if gnome-desktop gets removed in the process?
<jhornick> deb_user: I can't remember if that is a dummy package or not
<Slart> deb_user: gnome-desktop is just a meta-package..
<deb_user> ok
<jhornick> sha0lin: 1 minute
<merc> colbert: just open that file with your text editor of choice, then save it, it will be created.
<klimraamkosie> crdlb: I can't find brassero and serpentine seems like only audio, and nautilus isn't listed (serpentine comes up when i search for it)
<colbert> Slart: http://silentbits.com/2005/01/30/microsoft-intellimouse-explorer-in-linux/      at the top is what I am trying to do
<Ademan_> deb_user: also as soon as you re-install the correct version of gaim you should be able to re-install gnome-desktop
<deb_user> anybody know how to get gaim guifications working on dapper?
<Ademan_> (if you actually care)
<Slart> colbert: looking at the website.. be back
<Ademan_> i wouldn't care though, it just depends on a bunch of crap so you can install all of GNOME with a single package
<deb_user> that was the reason why I got into this mess in the first place
<colbert> But it says "Unexpected error: File not found" when I click Save in gedit
<artir> news about herd 5?
<crdlb> klimraamkosie,  brasero sorry
<Slart> colbert: how do you start gedit? you might want to try "gksudo gedit" using the console instead
<maple1> Colbert said that?
<maple1> on the colbert report?
<walkover> hey everybody! Im trying to add a user on my system and i only want him to be able to do anything in his own home dir and NOTHING else. I found out how to add the user and add him to a group, but if l log in as him i can still make directory listings of other users home dirs. Does anyone know how to restrict the user completely to his own home dir ?
<jhornick> shaolin: could you pastebin a "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" for me?
<eck> walkover: there are a couple of ways, the easiest is to change the permissions on all the files in the other user's home directories
<Ademan_> deb_user: i know it doesn't help you, but what's a gaim guification? i'm curious :-)
<colbert> Slart: I tried that, same error
<eck> walkover: e.g. chmod -R o-r /home/some_other_user
<b0b> edit their permission value
<troppix> hello.............
<colbert> Slart: I am getting this when I do sudo gedit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8121/
<deb_user> ademan_: toaster pop-up plugins for gaim
<walkover> hm
<walkover> i dont think that will prevent him from listing the directory
<deb_user> ademan_: pretty cool, but more eye-candy/added features than anything super useful
<Ademan_> deb_user: ah, i hated those with aol aim :-p   but to each his own
<sha0lin> jhornick, Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200048565760 bytes
<sha0lin> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<sha0lin> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sha0lin>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sha0lin> /dev/sda1               1       24321   195358401    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<erUSUL> walkover: the other users should lock their dirs with chmod afaics
<Slart> colbert: are all the directories there? that walk through is almost 2 years old.. things might have changed.... have you tried just editing the stuff in xorg.conf? that worked for my logitech mouse
<erUSUL> !paste > sha0lin
<eck> walkover: what are the permissions on the other directory?
<jhornick> that's not pastebin
<bjohnson> what cli command allows me to find out which packages are installed?
<nalioth> !tell sha0lin about paste
<walkover> but ill try to see what i can do with it
<walkover> sec
<sha0lin> i know now... sorry
<_Scott__> !pastebin | sha0lin
<ubotu> sha0lin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> colbert: oh.. you remember that linux is case sensitive.. x11 isn't the same as X11
<_Scott__> use a | instead of a >
<walkover> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  8192 2007-02-05 15:29 sbin
<walkover> example
<nalioth> bjohnson: this may help>> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<Jvik> What the heck was the command for setting start-up programs? gnome- something
<eck> sha0lin: so the last r-x pair indicates that anyone at all can read the directory
<eck> err, that is to walkover
<crdlb> walkover, I think you need to chmod the whole filesystem
<eck> crdlb: no, then the user cannot read /usr and others
<walkover> chmod it all to root exept my home dir
<crdlb> walkover, you cannot restrict access to the entire computer
<walkover> would that be safe?
<jhornick> chmodding the whole thing can be bad, usually they need things like /bin to do stuff at all
<crdlb> eck,  I just realized that
<MrRio_> walkover, don't chmod all your files
<Slart> colbert: check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184644 it's for an older version of ubuntu but I think it will work
<MrRio_> walkover, nasties will happen
<eck> walkover: if you need to do something really restrictive, you can put the user in a chroot jail
<klimraamkosie> crdlb: thanks :)
<Jvik> What the heck was the command for setting start-up programs? gnome- something
<eck> walkover: but that will be more complicated
<Torrey> A few questions on the next release: Is there an ETA on when Herd5 will be released today?  Should I just go ahead and install Herd4 and then upgrade?  Is the upgrade from an installed Herd4 to Herd5 easy to do without needing a new CD to be burned?
<crdlb> walkover, you can only restrict access to the home dirs
<marek> hello
<walkover> ok
<crdlb> Jvik, gnome-session-properties
<walkover> i guess ill have to live with that
<swilliamson> i just installed 6.06 lts server, it auto detected one of my ethernet ports, however I have 5 more I need to configure, how do I get it to identify the additional eth's?  I ran lspci and see the ports listed
<colbert> Slart: I just browsed and I have up to /etc/X11 but xinitrc.d isn't there, just a file called xinitrc
<bjohnson> nalioth: thanks
<colbert> I will check that link now u posted
<Jvik> thank you :) i'll have to write that down.. Always forget those commands i seldom use
<walkover> thanks guys
<maple1> colbert, are you stephen colbert?
<Scanztz> If i run a program in Wine, should all other windows be closed?
<Aladin_> how can i check if ubuntu use the nx-bit (aka XD-bit)?
<bronze> maple1: :-)
<flake> if I put something in apache2.conf file, does that override my 000-default file, like AllowOveride None
<ompaul> Scanztz, no
<jhornick> scant: its irrelevant
<dorbeck> Scantz, any luck recovering your XP partition?
<Slart> colbert: read the webpage again.. it's /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/mouse  and I said use "gksudo gedit" not "sudo gedit"
<psusi> swilliamson: what do you mean "get it to identify"?
<jhornick> flake: the overrides are for things like .htaccess files, the apache2.conf is for global settings, and the 000-default etc are per host settings
<Scanztz>  coz when i try open something, the screen goes blank and then everything comes back and no program :(
<colbert> maple1: lol, of couse not
<colbert> *course
<Scanztz> dorbek: im over ttha
<jhornick> scanztz: what are you trying to open?
<Scanztz> iTunes :)
<colbert> Slart: I just edited xorg.conf, must I reboot now to take effect ??
<jhornick> havnt tried it, but why?
<psusi> itunes is the devil ;)
<Scanztz> plz tell me there is a reason it isnt working?
<crdlb> Scanztz, try something simple like utorrent
<Slart> colbert: nope.. just restart X but pressing ctrl+alt+backspace.. it will kill any x programs running (irc for example) and restart X
<colbert> ok
<swilliamson> psusi i need to know that ubuntu see's the cards, during install it setup eth0 and lo but is it as simple as creating a entry for it in the networking file for eth1 eth2 etc
<crdlb> Scanztz, notepad would be even better
<Scanztz> where can i download it?
<jhornick> what version of wine are you using? wine --version
<Trelard> ANYONE GETTING BLACK SCREEN WITH 6.X:try turning off AGP fastwrite and setting AGP too 4X instead of 8X.. it just fixed my issue
<psusi> swilliamson: well said it sees them in lspci
<crdlb> Scanztz,  utorrent.com
<Scanztz> 0.9.31
<jhornick> well here's the wine page on itunes: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5774
<Scanztz> jhornick: wow, thanx for the effort of finding that
<Scanztz> utorrent works
<jhornick> I know, first google hit
<jhornick> to bad its nothing good
<crdlb> Scanztz, why do you want to run itunes?
<dorbeck> he's just kidding
<Scanztz> lol
<Scanztz> no
<Scanztz> i just want anything to play MP3s
<cyris> anyone know of an application for windows thats like luma ?
<Scanztz> help?
<psusi> he's actually an escaped mental patient? ;)
<jhornick> I've been fond of amarok since I've tried it
<h3h_timo> hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone has ever experimented with speeding up the bootup process for dual core machines???
<mike__> okay when ubuntu boots up,  just before i get a login: prompt it Switchs the console font something else,  hardly readable...    How do i disable this "Feature"
<Scanztz> i cant install it
<Scanztz> hold on
* psusi has allways used xmms... it's like winamp... it really whips the lamma's ass
<crdlb> psusi, have you tried audacious
<jhornick> yeah, xmms didn't have all the features of winamp well though. missed the library support
<psusi> crdlb: nope
<h3h_timo> jhornick, have you ever tried exaile?
<psusi> library support?
<jhornick> no I havnt, I heard about it after I tried amarok so I didn't get around to trying it, I guess ill install now though
<psusi> you mean like the way itunes, windows media, and all those evil eveil programs work?  they must have added that retardedness after aol bought it
<h3h_timo> jhornick, its pretty nice, basically a clone of amarok, except gtk based
<h3h_timo> it loads pretty quick
<Scanztz> guys, what is 'adept'
<K3nto> how do i find out which kernel i have
<K3nto> im trying to update my video drivers
<jhornick> uname -a works well enough
<bjarne> :K3nto uname -r
<AoD> hello to all. i have some university knowledge on software development and i would like to participate in an open source project... could u give  me some sites(like developer.gnome.com) just to start over?
<mike__> okay when ubuntu boots up,  just before i get a login: prompt it Switchs the console font to something else,  hardly readable...    How do i disable this "Feature"
<Stuartmax> any one know how to use the live cd on a pentium D ?..hangs on the boot screen
<psusi> AoD: how about sourceforge?
<K3nto> 2.6.17.11-generic
<h3h_timo> K3nto,   type "uname -r" into a terminal
<K3nto> sound about right?
<psusi> AoD: or gnu.org
<gravemind> Question: if I'm using 2.6.17-10-generic, will the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic package mess up my computer? I want to download the new restricted modules package to see if it fixes the sound issues my computer has with -11, but I won't get it if it messes up the computer
<bjarne> K2nto: yep that sounds right
<ikonia> gravemind: they are the same base version, but its nice to keep them in sync
<psusi> gravemind: it wont be used unless you install the matching kernel
<psusi> err.... nevermind... yea... doesnt look at the part after the -
<h3h_timo> !tell
<erUSUL> gravemind: what makes you think that this modules will fix your sound issues?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Casey__> does anyone know how to make there own theme in ubuntu?
<AoD> psusi: ty ill give it a look
<gravemind> psusi: thanks. Just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't overwrite the -10 modules package
<crdlb> Casey__, application theme or window border theme?
<MFen> has anyone had problems compiling the vmware tools on ubuntu feisty?
<psusi> ohh, nevermin
<psusi> it DOES look at the full version
<mike__> okay when ubuntu boots up,  just before i get a login: prompt it Switchs the console font to something else,  hardly readable...    How do i disable this "Feature"
<gravemind> erUSUL: might as well try. I installed custom sound drivers, but when the kernel upgraded, they didn't carry over, and I don't know how to get it working so I'm stuck with the old kernel
<psusi> gravemind: no... they go in their own versioned directory in /lib/modules, but only the ones that match your kernel are used
<gravemind> psusi: cool, thanks.
<h3h_timo> Casey__, http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html check out that link
<gravemind> erUSUL: is there an easy way to find out what's going wrong and/or fix it?
<walkover> found out what to do  "chmod o-rwx <directory>"
<h3h_timo> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<colbert> Slart: I ran into a problem, Ubuntu X server failed and said something about the Device "configured mouse" being wrong in the xorg.conf, and it boots into terminal but it can't open display to gedit.. I'm in Vista now, I think the only way is to mount Ubuntu drive in here and edit the xorg.conf, how can I do it ??
<poi> Hi, I need to print serveral photos (31) on one page with filenames. With Gnome-photo I can prrint the pictures but not the filename. do you know another similar program?
<K3nto> so sudo su is like im a regular joe with all the priveleges and the password for the admin?
<erUSUL> gravemind: when you upgrade kernels you have to reinstall/recompile all 3th party drivers you may have instaled
<MFen> specifically i'm having this problem: /tmp/vmware-config0/vmxnet-only/vmxnet.c: In function vmxnet_netpoll:
<MFen> /tmp/vmware-config0/vmxnet-only/vmxnet.c:1058: error: too many arguments to function vmxnet_interrupt
<ompaul> K3nto, bad way to do it  >>sudo -i <<    if you really need to be root
<Slart> colbert: ouch.. I have no idea if Vista can mount ext3 or reiserFS partitions.. last version of windos I used was win2k
<erUSUL> gravemind: it is a pain in the a** but is how it works. so you have to reinstall those "custom sound drivers" again
<K3nto> as long as i have all the permissions od admin, im fine
<gravemind> erUSUL: too bad they don't carry over. If I reinstall them on -11, that doesn't affect the -10 setup at all, right?
<K3nto> of
<colbert> Slart: I have XP set up too, would it work better from there ??
<erUSUL> gravemind: afaik there are no sound drivers in the restricted modules
<colbert> crazy how one stupid line in the file messes it all up lol
<erUSUL> gravemind: it should not
<grimsan> I cant get UBUNTU to get an ip. Im using xp as os and then running vmware
<Slart> colbert: I would guess you'd have to get some third party drivers.. I'm would be very surprised if microsoft included drivers for other file systems than their own
<Jvik> Someone got a guide to how you install ssh? :)
<yubi> hello i need people that spekear spanish
<Scanztz> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<colbert> Slart: Can I mount my Ubuntu drive in XP ?
<ompaul> K3nto, ehh no - you do something to the wrong program and you can break stuff - if you need to run an admin gui program the easy way is "gksu programname"
<Slart> colbert: xp isn't much better..I _know_ xp can't mount ext3/reiserfs.. with Vista I'm just not sure
<gravemind> gravemind: I was trying to install the sound drivers in 32 bit linux, but it wouldn't install the same way it did on 64, probably because I missed a step somewhere.
<erUSUL> gravemind: drivers (modules in linux) get instaled in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ so they are isolated
<dellolinux> d
<dorbeck> Ubotu: ttha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ST47> can I use synaptic to upgrade to ubuntu from a different ddistro
<psusi> Slart: there is an ext3 driver for xp availible
<legz> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Jvik> Anyone got a howto on installing SSH server?
<Slart> psusi: yes.. I know.. although I can't remember what it's called or where I got it from..
<jhornick> !exiale
<colbert> Slart: Dang, then how can go about editing the xorg.conf since I can't get into Gnome? Is there some other option in GRUB or something ?? There must be a way ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exiale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> erUSUL: do modules install differently on different kernels, or should they work the same?
<Scanztz> is all that is required to install amarok is to type 'sudo apt-get install amarok'??
<psusi> Jvik: sudo apt-get install sshd ;)
<jo3_> apt-get install sshd
<russ> Jvik: apt-get install sshd
<jo3_> heheh
<Jvik> yeah
<Jvik> got the point
<Slart> colbert: you can always just type "sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf" that will give you a text mode editor
<Jvik> :p
<^Ocean^> How can i change the default console font.
<erUSUL> gravemind: they shoul work the same
<Cdeszaq> When I attempt to install Ubuntu, why can the installer not see any of my two Ethernet devices?
<Scanztz> is all that is required to install amarok is to type 'sudo apt-get install amarok'??
<Jvik> heh
<jo3_> just make sure to edit the sshd.conf to you liking.
<colbert> Slart: Will give 'er a go, brb
<gravemind> erUSUL: ok I'll give it another shot
<ompaul> Jvik, actuall =--- sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jvik> thank you. the others were wrong
<Scanztz> is all that is required to install amarok is to type 'sudo apt-get install amarok'??
<ompaul> Jvik, I install it on boxes at least once a week :)
<psusi> Cdeszaq: because they aren't supported in linux?  what makes you think it doesn't see them though?
<K3nto> wow
<Jvik> ompaul, now its installed. How the heck do i run it ?
<Slart> Scanztz: yes.. isn't the debian family great ? =)
<Jvik> and configure ?
<K3nto> in thzt short length of time where i left and came back, i restarted ubuntu
<K3nto> windows just got pwned
<MFen> does anyone *successfully* run vmware as a guest in ubuntu feisty?
<PriceChild> Is there anyone in this channel experiencing a broken evolution after upgrades today?
<Scanztz> i like my family more
<ompaul> Jvik, it is running - debian concept - if you installed it you must want it to run
<MFen> err, feisty as a guest in vmware, sorry
<Scanztz> then wat
<jo3_> Jvik to start it.. sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Slart> Scanztz: then you haven't tried beryl yet. .;)
<Scanztz> do i update/upgrade???
<Jvik> and how to configure ?
<psusi> Jvik: it's already running with a default config.. you might want to edit that though
<Cdeszaq> psusi: In the installer, it says no network devices found...and I know that one of them is supported because it was working in dapper-server eddition
<Scanztz> i plan to
<Jvik> where is the config ?
<Scanztz> but dont i need Nvidia?
<jo3_> edit /etc/sshd.conf (i think thats the dir)
<MFen> i'm not interested in ubuntu as a host, i want to keep it as a guest, but since the upgrade i can't get it to work and i just want to know  whether anyone else has it working (ubuntu feisty as a guest in vmware)
<ompaul> Jvik, what do you want to make it do?
<Jvik> change password
<Jvik> =p
<mikexstudios> How do I find all files within a folder and subdirectories that were modified on a certain date (ie. Jan 20th)?
<Jvik> ls -la
<Slart> Scanztz: yes.. it's easier with nvidia at the moment.. ATI's drivers are... upsetting the mental health of many linux users at the moment
<Jvik> ops!
<Scanztz> how do i install the Nvida
<Scanztz> ?
<flake> Scanztz - have you looked at envy  ?
<K3nto> ok so i updated my nvidia drives
<Slart> Scanztz: first you get a nvidia card.. then you get drivers from the nvidia site..
<K3nto> where do i go to get my nvidia option
<K3nto> s
<jo3_> the main change (and this is my opinon) is to set allow root access to no.. and change the port number if you want.
<psusi> Jvik: change your password?  why?
<Scanztz> flake: wat is envy?
<gravemind> question: I tripleboot XP, edgy 32, and edgy 64, but when I did grub-install or some such command, edgy 32 got removed from menu.lst. How can I get it back?
<erUSUL> Slart:  ATI's drivers are... upsetting the mental health of many linux users at the moment <<<<< XXXXDDDD
<Jvik> what is default password, psusi ?
<flake> if you have an nvidia card, is an easy way to load the driver
<jo3_> envy is a script to install nvidia drivers
<^Ocean^> How can i change the default console font, it seems to automaticaly change just after boot up, too a font that is hardly readable on my monitor
<grimsan> I cant get UBUNTU to get an ip. Im using xp as os and then running vmware. Anyone dare to help me with this ?
<jo3_> ati also (i think)
<Cdeszaq> Scanztz: I have gotten beryl working very will with ATI and the open source drivers. It is more dependant on what card you have
<psusi> Jvik: whatever you set your password to when you installed ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jvik> aha! i see :)
<rem_> mikex -> try ls -lR | grep 2007-01-20  ...
<robbie_crash> grimsan: does ubuntu recognize your network adapters?
<jhornick> grimsan: pastebin ifconfig -a
<riaal> evening all
<dyrne> grimsan: nat'd or what is setup for the network card in vmware?  you might paste the output of "sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo ifconfig dhclient eth0"
<Jvik> worked VERY well.. thank you, psusi :)
<dyrne> !paste | grimsan
<ubotu> grimsan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Audacity\lvthn> Any one here tryed Steam ( counter-strike ) onto ubuntu?
<MFen> never mind, i'm pretty sure this is the solution: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=556834
<cables> Have there been any problems with today's restricted-modules update?
<grimsan> i dont now how to copy text in vmware :|
<gravemind> I want to put ubuntu 32 back on my menu.lst for grub. can I just copy everything and change the kernel name and partition name and it will work, or is it more complicated
<robbie_crash> Is there a program, or a rhythmbox plugin, that will allow me to update my ipod with smart playlists?
<riaal> I just installed vista and to be honest i hate it. I have a ubuntu laptop and im seriously considering installing in on my main to. how do you ppl do whit things like ipod/itunes and wow? please
<yomm> Any reason why unrarring on Edgy using unrar 3.60 seems kinda slow compared to my windows computer ?
<john64> Audacity\lvthn: it is reported as working in WineHQ www.winehq.com
<jo3_> Audacity\lvthn: nope, but i read where it works with cedega
<Innatech> can anyone offer advice on whether to install WINE from Ubuntu's Universe repository, or go with the newer .deb from the wine.budgetdedicated.com repository (as the WINE project itself suggests)?
<Scanztz> I have a intell onboard card
<john64> i always use the budgetdedicated ones
<mikimaxia> join #carbonia
<Jvik> Is automatrix a recommended program ?
<Innatech> Heh. WINE's homepage is announcing WOW support. I was just there.
<john64> they are the official builds
<robbie_crash> riaal: apparently wow installs and runs decently through wine and the ipod thing is something I'm trying to figure out too
<riaal> please ppl, what to do whit my ipod if I go ubuntu on my main computer?
<erUSUL> Innatech: the newer versions work great for me
<Innatech> Thanks, John.
<cables> Jvik, no. Very unrecommended.
<jhornick> wow would run before
<Jvik> Ok. Thanks :)
<cables> !ipod | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<gravemind> !automaticx
<cables> Jvik, it can break things.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automaticx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scanztz> will beryl work with an onboard card???
<cables> !automatix | Jvik
<ubotu> Jvik: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<robbie_crash> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<mikexstudios> rem_: thanks. That works...mostly. Is there a way to get 'ls' to print out the full path of the file?
<jhornick> scant: yes it does
<gravemind> lol can't spell things today
<riaal> cables: so its possible?
<john64> automatix and easyubuntu are evil
<Innatech> Thanks, erUSUL.
<john64> don't use them
<Jvik> :) Heh. Good to know
<BENN92647> WOOO!
<colbert> Slart: Well that worked, I'm back in Ubuntu fine, but no change in the mouse buttons :( :(
<grimsan> how do i copy text in consol mode?
<eliran> confidential
<K3nto> !nvidia
<jo3_> just right click, its copied
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K3nto> did that
<lvthn> Any one here tryed Steam ( counter-strike ) onto ubuntu?
<K3nto> !nvidia options
<BENN92647> im baaack but in the less speedy but best for the needy 32 bit version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimsan> its not copied
<Jvik> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<K3nto> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scanztz> GUYS! amarok wont read my mp3s!!!!!
<Jvik> !Steam on ubuntu
<cables> !ipod | riaal
<ubotu> steam: Environment for cooperative knowledge management. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.12-1 (edgy), package size 539 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<ubotu> riaal: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Scanztz> how do i get mp3 support?
<K3nto> no you dont...
<jo3_> highlight and right click did not copy? hmm works for me
<cables> !mp3 | Scanztz
<ubotu> Scanztz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riaal> before I get rid of vista. Is it possible to play wow whit ubuntu? is it possible to use something like itunes?
<erUSUL> !mp3 > Scanztz
<jhornick> scanztz: 1 second ill check
<K3nto> xmms is ok
<K3nto> !xmms
<Jvik> does steam work on ubuntu ? experience in here ?
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<crdlb> riaal, amarok is very similar to itunes
<robbie_crash> riaal: wow will run under wine
<lvthn> thats what I want to know too kvik :O
<cables> riaal, there's similar stuff to iTunes. You can play with Ubuntu on the LiveCD.
<riaal> great =)
<gravemind> when will flac in amarok be fixed? is it being fixed
<Cdeszaq> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riaal> whats "wine"?
<BENN92647> go here and look under the first half of the guide it shows how to install easy ubuntu which loads the current set of generic Nvidia drivers:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<robbie_crash> riaal: there were just a few links given to the channel about itunes
<comradec> where does ubuntu store the xinitrc
<cables> riaal, and you can also dual-boot if you want to keep Windows around.
<Cdeszaq> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> anybody know where i can find nvidia settings?
<cables> !wine | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<K3nto> !anything
<Cdeszaq> !Ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scanztz> !jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> hahaha
<Scanztz> damn
<robbie_crash> !how_to_please_my_partner
<BENN92647> guess ubotu is in a bad mood
<Cdeszaq> !Ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo3_> anyone tried sabayon linux??
<Scanztz> !who_is_my_real_father
<robbie_crash> !how-to-please-my-partner
<crdlb> Cdeszaq, I don't think he knows
<lvthn> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Cdeszaq> dang
<BENN92647> the best pace to start is really on your own go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy and spend a few hours in it, by the time your done you'll be set
<Jvik> How do i run steam on ubuntu ?
<lvthn> i
<robbie_crash> !being-helpful
<Jvik> forget it http://cslinux.hacka.net/<-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being-helpful - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> where do I download the latest version of ubuntu?
<lvthn> I guess with cedega
<Scanztz> put ur laptop in the shower
<lvthn> but io dont know if its stable
<BENN92647> LMAO!
<crdlb> riaal, ubuntu.com
<Scanztz> damn bot
<gravemind> !lmao
<jhornick> scant: the packages might be libxine-extracodecs and libxine1
<riaal> crdlb, cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BENN92647> YAY! hi gravemind
<jo3_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<gravemind> BENN92647: hey
<Scanztz> djhornick: o i tick them in the synaptic thing???
<riaal> thanks everyone, see you all when im running ubuntu on both computers =)
<cables> !msgthebot | jo3_
<Jvik> lets install wine!
<ubotu> jo3_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<BENN92647> i did it, I switched to the 32 bit version but its still hanging on the flash 9 install
<K3nto> anybody know where i can find
<K3nto>  nvidia settings
<jo3_> whos abusing?
<gravemind> BENN92647: hmm, what procedure are you using to install?
<BENN92647> the one from wiki_edgy guide
<grimsan> i could send someone a snapshot of my vmware screen, but i cant use pastebin
<grimsan> if someone wanna help me
<Jvik> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jhornick> scantztz: if you want to, or you can sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libxine1
<cables> jo3_, you're not abusing it per se, but getting Ubotu to answer your questions in a busy channel like this is sorta annoying... just /join #ubuntu-bots or /msg ubotu factoid
<BENN92647> i did the easy unbuntu and it seemed to go alright but then firefox shows no flashplayer
<jo3_> i was just doing it for Jvik...
<BENN92647> and i show no firefox folder in USR
<jo3_> sooo000ry
<crdlb> BENN92647, /usr/lib/firefox/
<Scanztz> jhornick
<jhornick> benn: last I checked the flash9 plugin can install itself from within firefox when you visit a flash page
<Scanztz> none worked
<BENN92647> whats the repository for the flashplayer
<jhornick> did it say they couldn't be found?
<BENN92647> it did that part
<Scanztz> basically
<BENN92647> no thats the wierd part it installed it just fine
<gravemind> BENN92647: I'm not sure. Could you give me the link to the wiki?
<Marsmensch> welches paket muss man fr kde installieren
<gravemind> lets ask ubotu
<BENN92647> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Marsmensch> desktop-kubuntu?
<gravemind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhornick> stupid multiverse
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<crdlb> Marsmensch, kubuntu-desktop
<BENN92647> oh cool
<BENN92647> cant i type!flash in terminal?
<gravemind> BENN92647: open snaptic, go to repositories, and add backports
<kumelk> someone know why colors doesnt work on xchat using ubuntu ?
<BENN92647> ok
<crdlb> kumelk, are they enabled in the prefs
<grimsan> I cant get UBUNTU to get an ip. Im using xp as os and then running vmware. Anyone dare to help me with this ?
<kumelk> belive so crdlb
<Scanztz> jhornik: now what, i relly want mp3 now
<BENN92647> wher edo i look for backports
<cables> grimsan, that sounds like a VMware problem, not an Ubuntu problem. You can check here, but also ask in #vmware
<K3nto> !temperature
<BENN92647> *where are backports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumelk> but there is no on / off option for it crdlb
<K3nto> damn
<jhornick> do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<jo3_> grimsan: are your interfaces up and set to get ip via dhcp?
<Marsmensch> crdlb: i tryed to find it on a fresh istalled comando line ubuntu system, doesn't work
<gravemind> BENN92647: settings>repositories>internet updates
<cables> K3nto, you want to monitor cpu temp?
<crdlb> kumelk, settings -> preferences
<gravemind> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Scanztz> jhornik: where and who
<grimsan> i dont know jo3_
<Scanztz> how*
<grimsan> im n00b :>
<dyrne> grimsan: do you know if youre nat'd or have doing a direct connection in vmware?
<BENN92647> cool enabvled the back ports then did reload
<crdlb> kumelk, then interface -> text box -> colored nick names
<jhornick> /etc/apt/sources.list
<grimsan> im not nat'd
<grimsan> that i know
<Jvik> cant find any deb file for cedega
<kumelk> thats crossed out crlb
<gravemind> BENN92647: ok, search for flash
<kumelk> but color on the nicknames works
<kumelk> just normal text
<kumelk> that doesnt work
<BENN92647> ok its not in firefox plugin list yet
<cables> K3nto, are you trying to get something to monitor your cpu temperature? I just got back here, so if you've said something before, i haven't seen it.
<Scanztz> jhornik: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<dyrne> grimsan: maybe you should try setting it to nat :)
<crdlb> kumelk, I don't think the text can be colored
<BENN92647> how do i do that its sudo something right
<grimsan> why ?
<gravemind> BENN92647: the package you want is right in synaptic I think
<kumelk> ofc it can crdlb
<cables> BENN92647, did you actually install flash after enabling backports? If it's already installed, go to update manager.
<jhornick> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment the other repositories
<gravemind> BENN92647: look for libflash-mozplugin
<BENN92647> ok
<kumelk> had it before
<allan__> hey, i was wondering how do you install php and mysql? i installed a myriad of related packages, but php scripts still wont run. do i need to install apache too?
<crdlb> Marsmensch, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kumelk> on ubuntu too crdlb
<cables> BENN92647, it's flashplugin-nonfree actually
<mr_hus> Hi. In what file exactly is the configuration saying that the apache root should be /var/www???
<jo3_> grimsan: try /sbin/ifup
<BENN92647> once again you show that you are the master gravemind
<Marsmensch> crdlb abt-cache search kubuntu-desktop doens't find anything
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: did you finally give up and end up with 32bit?
<grimsan> doesnt work jo3_
<Scanztz> jhornik: how do i finalise it?
<BENN92647> and it took you just two days to get me to do it right :LOL
<BENN92647> yeah
<gravemind> BENN92647: lol, soon enough you'll get the hang of it
<jhornick> ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit
<lvthn> Any of you guys tryed to use windows live messenger on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: i told you it would be 1000x easier
<BENN92647> i miss 64 bit though
<robbie_crash> !super
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (edgy), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<X-Ception> What does screen detached mean?
<Scanztz> jhornik: now??
<cables> BENN92647, are you trying to install Adobe flash, or this gpl flash thing?
<robbie_crash> !superkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: why, you couldn't get anything to work on it?
<BENN92647> in the guides it says its only marginally faster but thats not true it really is fast
<jo3_> how about /sbin/ifup -a
<barker> im having problems setting up ntfs-3g and dont know where or how to begin. it is installed i just cant mount the external hard drive, where should i begin?
<Scanztz> jhornik: now??
<rem_> mikex -> try ls -lRf | grep 2007-01-20  ...
<robbie_crash> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<crdlb> Marsmensch, works for me, did you modify /etc/apt/sources.list?
<X-Ception> !detach
<cables> !msgthebot | robbie_crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> robbie_crash: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: I'm not sure if I'm running 32 or 64 any more. how do I tell?
<jhornick> scant: sudo apt-get update
<K3nto> how do you make a shortcut for a command
<jhornick> then you can run the commands
<X-Ception> !detachscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detachscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marsmensch> crdlb: no i didn't yet
<cables> !msgthebot | X-Ception
<robbie_crash> Sorry cables
<ubotu> X-Ception: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<BENN92647> well i havent checked flash in plugins yet lets see
<cables> K3nto, in the menu, or on the desktop?
<erUSUL> X-Ception: screen -r will reatach to the detached session
<Scanztz> Jhornik: it says Error - you will now be shot
<crdlb> Marsmensch, try an apt-get update
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: try typing in a terminal... uname -4
<jhornick> oh crap I better run then
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i mean uname -r
<jhornick> you did only uncomment the lines starting with deb right?
<Kosssu> I got 2 active connection (wireless and wired) is there a way to edit which ubuntu use as default?
<cables> K3nto, are you seeing what I'm saying?
<BENN92647> WOOO!
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: yeah I thought so. I just says generic
<Scanztz> yes
<BENN92647> now to take it for a test run
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: but does it say 386?
<Scanztz> aaaaaaaaah
<Scanztz> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Scanztz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Scanztz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: no it doesn't
<Cdeszaq> Does anyone know how to add a connection so that it appears in the list in the "Network Settings" window? I currently only have a "modem" listed, and there are two other ethernet connections on that computer and no actual modem connection.
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: just generic
<erUSUL> !paste > Scanztz
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: try system about Ubuntu
<jo3_> damn its the most busy in here I have seen..
<K3nto> ok i fugured it out
<jhornick> Scanztz: close out the synaptic thing
<jhornick> Scanztz: that has a lock on the files
<BENN92647> ok well i get a black screen now
<cables> K3nto, please tell me if you got my message about the temperature thing?
<K3nto> right clickm and then create launcher
<BENN92647> video is still not coming thru
<K3nto> i found the temp too
<IndyGunFreak> uname -o
<BENN92647> there we go
<K3nto> nvidia-settings in terminal
<BENN92647> gravemind i totally owe you big time
<Scanztz> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: uname -o? about ubuntu doesn't say much
<francois> hey, how do you search for packages that are installed on your system when you don't know the full name ?
<phretor> hi there all
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i know, i was just testing it, accdientally pu tit here instead of terminal..lol
<crdlb> francois, apt-cache search <partialname>
<gravemind> BENN92647: glad to help. are you sure flash works? test it on youtube or something?
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: try a terminal, and type uname --help  it shows a list of commands,
<jo3_> grimsan, have you had any luck?
<francois> crdlb: oh thank you,
<houmala> good evening to all..
<grimsan> nope sorry jo3_
<grimsan> i just tried NAT
<grimsan> didnt work either
<jo3_> did /sbin/ifup -a not work?
<grimsan> hold on
<jhornick> Scanztz: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: man uname works too
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<BENN92647> flash is up and running
<runlevel-work> hi
<EReckase> good afternoon everyone - i have a really strange issue that i hope someone can help me with...when I take screenshots with gnome-screenshot, i get segmentation faults intermittently
<rem_> mikex -> try ls -flR | grep 2007-01-20  ...
<BENN92647> flash 9!
<Scanztz> now do i do it again?
<EReckase> in fact any  PNG write might segfault
<rem_> thats the correct one .. :P
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: it says "x86_64"
<jhornick> yes
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: then you must be using 64bit.
<Scanztz> done
<IndyGunFreak> at least it appears that way
<Scanztz> now?
<grimsan> jo3_ eth0:ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<jhornick> can you sudo apt-get update now?
<EReckase> it doesn't happen on a live boot, but it does on the installed system
<IndyGunFreak> lol, something tells me we have an upset member here...lol
<Scanztz> i dd
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: cool
<D7x> how do I make nautilus open folders in a new window?
<Scanztz> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libxine1 ??
<jhornick> yup
<BENN92647> i found a program when going thru synoptic packages I had it said it was an ascii emulator or something, is that the linux version of wine and how would I use it
<jhornick> then relauch amarok
<jo3_> grimsan, do you see any Ethernet controllers if you run lspci
<Scanztz> nope
<Scanztz> no workies
<crdlb> EReckase, is the only command-line output the segfault?
<IndyGunFreak> benn,t he linux version of Wine, is Wine
<jhornick> what's the message?
<Scanztz> pakage missing
<cables> BENN92647, not at all... wine is wine.
<allan__> how do you install php?
<EReckase> crdlb: I get a 'bug buddy' popup
<avalon_> Can someone help me get sound in firefox flash? I tried the forum suggestion of using alsa and aoss and still have nothing.
<BENN92647> ok so what is the ascii device synoptic has?
<cables> BENN92647, if you want wine, do "sudo aptitude install wine"
<cables> BENN92647, not wine.
<Jvik> is cedega free ?
<BENN92647> ok
<EReckase> LONG stack dump with the segfault
<runlevel-work> what am i supposed to do with source ? arnt there like.. exe type programs?
<baikonur> hi
<Jvik> !cedega price
<jo3_> Jvik, no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedega price - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rem_> still not that one ..
<ener_dk> Hi..
<Jvik> damn
<jo3_> Jvik, it cost monthly..
<barker> im having problems setting up ntfs-3g and dont know where or how to begin. it is installed i just cant mount the external hard drive, where should i begin?
<Jvik> is there any alternative to cedega ?
<jo3_> wine
<hawke_> Jvik: wine, and crossover office
<Jvik> i cant run steam with wine
<crdlb> EReckase, try running gnome-panel-screenshot a few times
<Jvik> crossover office ?
<Fatsobob> ok I was doing some extreme haxzoring and I ran into this like tar.gz format. Is that the source file?
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: cedega is probably the most reliable, after that is proably vmware, then crossover, then wine
<Scanztz> jhornik: it says pakage missin
<gravemind> runlevel-work: source is platform independent but you have to compile it yourself
<Jvik> what is that ?
<francois> Jvik: yes you can
<runlevel-work> gravemind, compile?
<eternal_p> afternoon all....question for you when I boot ubuntu it seems to 'hang' in the middle of bootup for about 30 seconds, I think it has to do with my wire(less) cards, any idea where I can track this down?
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: what is what?
<cables> Fatsobob, tar.gz is like a .zip
<ener_dk> I have a problem with my new ubuntu installation.. did a fine installation, but after that it keeps reboot... why??
<grimsan> yes jo3_ i see ethernet device
<Jvik> isnt vmware a windows fake computer?
<Fatsobob> cables, what is a zip file?
<Jvik> in a way like thin client ?
<gravemind> runlevel-work: yeah, it
<crdlb> Jvik, yes
<cables> Jvik, not just windows
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: basically, yes
<D7x> how do I make nautilus open folders in a new window?
<gravemind> runlevel-work: It's not that hard. Go to synaptic and search for build essentials
<comradec> where can I change the way gdm launches shells, like if i dont want it to use "fluxbox" and I want to change it to "startfluxbox"
<cables> Fatsobob, it's a compressed archive.
<runlevel-work> gravemind, im lost
<K3nto> what does an image have to be formatted to in order to be an icon
<Fatsobob> cables, I see
<quiet> how do i make ubuntu NOT turn off my monitor after a certain amount of time... i set the gnome power management setting to never turn off on AC power.. but it still does after about an hour
<cables> K3nto, png, svg works for me
<Jvik> cant get wine to work what so ever
<quiet> DPMS is on in xorg.conf... but there's nothing specified for time or anything.
<Fatsobob> cables, ok I moved the files out of the tar.whatever file
<EReckase> crdlb: I just ran it three times, and the third time was a segfault
<`nicola> does anyone own a x2 64 3800 amd processor ?
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: what are you trying to make work under wine/
<Jvik> is crossover good ?
<gravemind> runlevel-work: no problem. Its at System>Administration>Synaptic
<ener_dk> anyone??
<Fatsobob> cables, what do I do now. it is a bunch of stuff I have never seen before
<Jvik> IndyGunFreak, steam (counter-strike
<runlevel-work> gravemind, is this a source code?
<K3nto> i made a png, but it wont detect it
<bobbers> could someone be so good as to point out my stupid mistake:  I can see many references in a google search to people doing apt-get install keychain and I can find the package on ubuntu.com but when I try it apt-get can't find the package?
<bigjohntoday> quesiton when i print i get black markings all over the damn paper from my laserjet printer... drivers are correct what can i do to repair HP lasjert 1300
<BENN92647> ok so you were all right 32 bit is just way more n00by friendly
<crdlb> EReckase, did it give any output other than "segmentation fault"
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: i don't know how good it is for games, etc, but crossover works for me for the 1 program i want that is windows only(Pokerstars)
<cables> Fatsobob, then you are clearly not an extreme haxor. I don't know what you're seeing, so I clearly can't help you.
<K3nto> maybe its too big?
<eternal_p> any thoughts?
<crdlb> K3nto, what's the icon for?
<gravemind> runlevel-work: this will allow you to install things from source
<Fatsobob> cables, the read me is telling me to compile it or whatever
<K3nto> nvidia
<avalon_> !firefox flash
<BENN92647> if your a n00b out there dont mess with AMD64 its faster but you will spend most your time in here
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<Fatsobob> cables, how do I compile it
<K3nto> settings
<avalon_> !sound flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> Fatsobob, what are you trying to install
<EReckase> crdlib: Indeed!  There's a backtrace an arm's length, going back through png_write, as well as libz calls
<cables> !flash | avalon_
<ubotu> avalon_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Fatsobob> cables, mplayer
<cables> Fatsobob, you don't need to compile that
<runlevel-work> gravemind, ok so i need to upload synaptic?
<gravemind> runlevel-work: what are you trying to install, by the way?
<zybrid> I want to install a linuxdisto preferblry Ubuntu, but my laptop are 400mhz 256mb ram, what would be the best alternative for me? xubuntu? is there a great config for low-tech computers like mine?
<cables> Fatsobob, can you open a terminal?
<jhornick> wait what? this can't be right: 03:57:00 PM) ubotu: firefox: lightweight web browser
<kaluna> if "/boot" is not a seperate partition, but under "/" can raid1 still work with grub?
<Scanztz> jhornik: it doesnt work
<Fatsobob> cables, I was told that the version in the repository(whatever that is) is bad. it wont play anime
<Fatsobob> cables, yeah its the little pretty window with text in it right?
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: Crossover's homepage is http://www.codeweavers.com  you can try the free trial andsee if counterstrike works, if it does, then you can decide if its worh purchasing.
<crdlb> EReckase, I have no idea (that's the kind of thing I expect w/ gentoo but not ubuntu)
<IndyGunFreak> !crossover
<gravemind> runlevel-work: open synaptic, and search for "build-essential"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhornick> scant lets go priv this channel is moving fast and stuff gets lost easily
<BENN92647> ok now when installing (say a windows based game) in wine is it just pop in the disks and install easy or do I need and NTSF partion?
<IndyGunFreak> !codeweavers
<runlevel-work> gravemind, do i have to compile synaptic first?
<Jvik> pah :\ IndyGunFreak :) No computer programs is worth purchasing :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeweavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kumelk> anyone know how to get the mirc colors to show in xchat, does work on the raw log dialog box, but now in the main output
<EReckase> crdlb: yeah, it's unexpected.  I have a segfault list here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373437
<jo3_> grimsan, do you run dhcp on you network? if so check /etc/network/interfaces for the line that says.. iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gravemind> runlevel-work: no, synaptic is already installed.
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: well, if you say so..., then the only other free option there is, is Vmware..
<K3nto> ok i got it
<K3nto> looks great
<Fatsobob> cables, ok termianl open, what now
<EReckase> crdlb: since it doesn't happen on the Live CD, I expect that my installation got corrupted somehow
<grimsan> i dont run dhcp on my network
<Fred_Sambo> BENN92647: No NTFS Necessary
<Jvik> Well.. Thanks for the help :)
<rphillips> would anyone know why apt wouldn't see my new proxy settings?  I changed /etc/apt/apt.conf and it isn't working
<cables> Fatsobob, open the terminal and run "sudo aptitude install mplayer" and you'll have mplayer installed. If that doesn't work for you, compile with the following instructions:
<BENN92647> thanks fred
<cables> !compile | Fatsobob
<ubotu> Fatsobob: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<houmala> install falsh info at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Krunk> How can I get a non-X Terminal running so I can install the prop Nvidia driver. The terminal available from login screen options still uses X (according to the nvidia driver installation script. Help??
<grimsan> look, i have just installed vmware, it created some connection bridges in netowrk settings
<gravemind> runlevel-work: at the top of the screen there's a menu called system. click on it and go to administration, then go to synaptic
<runlevel-work> gravemind, click?
<BENN92647> is it windows simple though do i just pop in the disks?
<gravemind> runlevel-work: lol...
<Fatsobob> cables, alright I will read that
<Jvik> How do i delete a catalog from "Programs" button ?
<jo3_> grimsan, thats about as far as i can help... sry
<hrist> how can i install software?!
<Scanztz>  Jhornick - my priv isnt working. go to #Glenn
<grimsan> yeah, thx anyway
<cables> Fatsobob, try the command first. THEN read it.
<Jvik> I installed steam with wine, and it created a directory in programs. How do i remove it ?
<erUSUL> !synaptic > hrist
<cables> hrist,  what software? Try going to Applications>Add/Remove to begin, then as you get better at linux, you can use Synaptic.
<BENN92647> oh and where do i find wine? or is it a background type interfaace thing
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: navigate to the directory and delete it?
<hrist> cables: thnx
<Fred_Sambo> BENN92647:  Do you have Wine installed?
<ener_dk> why do ubuntu continuously reboot after installation??
<BENN92647> terminal says it is installed
<Jvik> IndyGunFreak, but where IS that directory ?
<cables> BENN92647, run command "wine windowsprogram.exe"
<Fatsobob> cables, it says "sudo: aptitude: command not found
<jo3_> ener_dk it shouldnt.. thats for sure
<BENN92647> with the qoutes
<cables> Fatsobob, are you using ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> open nautilus, click View, then show hidden files.
<gravemind> BENN92647: first make sure you "cd" to the directory said "windowsprogram.exe" lives
<zybrid> I want to install a linuxdisto preferblry Ubuntu, but my laptop are 400mhz 256mb ram, what would be the best alternative for me? xubuntu? is there a great config for low-tech computers like mine?
<IndyGunFreak> it should be in /home/.wine
<eternal_p> question for all...I have a m1210 dell laptop, everything works perfectly...except when I try and boot, it always hangs for about 30 seconds (when I go to alt-f1) it seems to hang before the notice that ipv6 is disabled...any thoughts onto why?
<cables> Fatsobob, try replacing aptitude with apt-get
<Fatsobob> cables, I think I am using kubuntus or whatever
<ener_dk> jo3_ : that what i think as well!!!
<gravemind> zybrid" you could try xubuntu, but you might have better luck with a more lightweight distro like DSL linux
<Jvik> IndyGunFreak, nope.
<IndyGunFreak> zybrid: Xubuntu would probably be fine on that laptop.
<cables> zybrid, xubuntu will probably work for you.
<crdlb> cables, is aptitude installed by default?
<K3nto> learning linux makes me want to learn more
<cables> IndyGunFreak, you beat me :)
<BENN92647> sorry i got lost what is step one for using wine?
<K3nto> feel like i own it
<lamer72> kubuntu is kewl
<zybrid> i ran ubuntu with gnome but that was sooo slow
<cables> crdlb, yep, at least on Dapper and Edgy.
<IndyGunFreak> cables: lol i'm a typin maniac
<Fatsobob> cables, one second I will try it
<cables> BENN92647, run command "wine windowsprog.exe"
<zybrid> berhaps xubuntu would run fine perhaps
<BENN92647> with the quotes
<zybrid> the dsl linux disto are so weird.
<hrist> !paste > runlevel-work
<runlevel-work> ok so what is kubuntu ..
<cables> BENN92647, replace windowsprog.exe with whatever exe you're using
<crdlb> cables, thanks I couldn't remember
<IndyGunFreak> zybrid: well, you don't know till you try...
<lamer72> i heards if i get kubuntu i can become a super l33t hax00r
<Fred_Sambo> !wine|BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Fatsobob> cables, ITS WORKING!
<Fatsobob> cables, THANK YOU
<zybrid> runlevel-work,: ubuntu with kde
<cables> Fatsobob, no problem
<ener_dk> any one????
<gravemind> cables: he has to be in the directory of the program though
<runlevel-work> zybrid, what is kde
<quiet> wow... Turner's freetype/cairo/xft patches are amazing!!!  I hope they'll be available for Feisty, too.
<quiet> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/aquafont/aquafont/aquafont.install
<IndyGunFreak> lamer72: no, you wont
<ljlolel> my apt is broken.  one package keeps failing whether I install or remove. so I can install nothing
<quiet> whoops
<lamer72> someone tell me how to hack
<Kosssu> is there a way to edit default connection on ubuntu?
<runlevel-work> LMFAO!
<K3nto> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cables> gravemind, BENN92647, "wine /path/to/windows/prog.exe" then.
<Fred_Sambo> lamer72: you must be leet
<IndyGunFreak> !hack
<Jvik> I installed steam with wine, and it created a directory in programs menu. How do i remove it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lamer72> i wanna write l33t viruses for teh wind0ze
* quiet jumps on runlevel-work 
<runlevel-work> quiet, WHY are you in here you traitor
<lamer72> can i  do this with knubuntu
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, I was about to try that
<IndyGunFreak> Fred_Sambo: lol, that killed me
<quiet> i'm no traitor, fag
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: lol
<gravemind> cables: nooo. I once thought this way, but windows and wine don't like it unless you're in the directory
<francois> is there a way for me to log on as another user and view the last commands they ran ?
<runlevel-work> what is this newbuntu everyone keeps telling me abotu?
<cables> gravemind, okay.
<lamer72> knubutno
<quiet> runlevel-work, http://quiet.unixcorps.org/files/current.png  <--  workstation at work.
<crdlb> francois, cat ~/.bash_history
<lamer72> its super leet runlevel
<jhornick> knewbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !knubunto
<cables> runlevel-work, I've never heard of newbuntu...
<mr_hus> Hi. I created a symlink in /var/www/ to point to a directory in my home. If i want to put an .htaccess file in there, what must I change the default config to?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knubunto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !knewbuntu
<lamer72> i am using it to be a haxx0r now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knewbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jvik> I installed steam with wine, and it created a directory in programs menu. How do i remove it ?
<cables> IndyGunFreak, you mean kubuntu?
<runlevel-work> quiet, your gay
<runlevel-work> officially
<cables> !botabuse | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ener_dk> why do ubuntu continuously reboot after installation??
<lamer72> !31337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 31337 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> cables: no. i saw someone else say knewbuntu, and i'd never heard of it, so i tried it...lol
<runlevel-work> ok but seriously guys.. how do i hack?
<IndyGunFreak> !ok | cables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !offtopic | runlevel-work
<ubotu> runlevel-work: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<runlevel-work> cables, why is my text red when you talk to me?
<Fred_Sambo> I am in LOVE with Ubotu
<dwi> how to hack: swing a sword/axe at something.. keep repeating
<lamer72> someone tell me how to hack windowz programs and make warez
<francois> crdlb: ok thanks, but now that didn't help me, do you know if i can log on as them and start x to view their desktop ?
<cables> runlevel-work, because i mention your nick.
<marx2k> edgy's wireless capabilities are crapy :(
<runlevel-work> why?
<runlevel-work> cables, do you know how to hack
<lamer72> i heard runlevel likes men
<Fred_Sambo> runlevel-work: i can do it too, OMG HAX
<jussi01> !botsnack
<ener_dk> why do ubuntu continuously reboot after installation?? PLEASE HELP!!!!!
<cables> runlevel-work, so it shows up in red and you notice it.
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jvik> I installed steam with wine, and it created a directory in programs menu. How do i remove it ?
<jmtrik> quiet: what is that font in your terminal?
<cables> !repeat | ener_dk
<ubotu> ener_dk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<runlevel-work> Fred_Sambo, dont hack me
<Fatsobob> cables, ok now my anime wont play in mplayer
<IndyGunFreak> lamer72: did they let school out early?
<runlevel-work> just tell me how
<gravemind> BENN92647: make sure you're in the right directory first, then run wine "program.exe"
<lamer72> HOW SHOOT RED ROPE!!!111
<Fatsobob> cables, I really wanna watch my episodes of avatar: the airbender
<quiet> jmtrik, terminus 10pt at 72 dpi
<cables> Fatsobob, players don't have preference to what you watch. what format is it in?
<francois> Jvik: just edit the menu manually, right click on the icon and choose edit
<Fred_Sambo> runlevel-work: i am not leet
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<gravemind> cables: runlvl = troll
<apokryphos> cableroy: yes?
<crdlb> francois, if it's another computer you could use vnc
<NevroPus> can anyone help me. I try to use ./configure, but I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8129/
<Fatsobob> cables, it is in mp4
<cables> Fatsobob, no idea then. try vlc.
<K3nto> !ms
<lamer72> what is terminus is that a leet virus writing tool? wherre can i got it???!!!!!!eleven
<IndyGunFreak> Fred_Sambo: i think your3 l33t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fred_Sambo> today anyway
<francois> crdlb: is on this computer,i think another user with admin privs messed something up, now i gotta fix it
<cables> gravemind, I picked up on that :)
<Fatsobob> cables, whats vlc?
<hrist> lamer72: terminus is a font...
<IndyGunFreak> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pabloso> hi, I'm using ubuntu edgy and would like to have mozilla firefox displaying the charset set by the HTML page for all pages rendered from localhost. The page say it is ISO-8859-1 but my apache tells the browser to render it with UTF-8, and I get squares with ? for special characters.  Can you help?
<AoD> aod
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jvik> Haha. Im stupid. Thanks francois
<gravemind> cables: asked me how to click
<K3nto> can somebody help me with a memory card reader compatability issue?
<cables> !vlc | Fatsobob
<ubotu> Fatsobob: please see above
<avalon_> Still no sound in firefox.. Tried editing it to alsa, oss, and auto. Nothing.
<crdlb> francois, the .bash_history file in their home dir should record everything
<Fred_Sambo> IndyGunFreak:  Nice to meet you!
<cables> avalon_, are you using flash?
<IndyGunFreak> Fred_Sambo: lol...
<soundray> I'm looking in perl for something like getc, but it should read 2 bytes instead of one. Can you help? Or recommend a perl channel?
<IndyGunFreak> likewise
<bobovski> Hi. When I try to start evolution, I get a dialogue box which states that Evolution-2.6 has quit unexpectedly, etc. What's up?
<Seveas> soundray, #perl?
<avalon_> Sure am cables. It's the part I can't get to work.
<cables> avalon_, i can explain how. But it's a zoo in here, so can I pm you or go into another channel?
<NevroPus> can anyone help me. I try to use ./configure, but I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8129/
<runlevel-work> some one told me to ask about newbuntu?
<Fred_Sambo> !jewbuntu
<avalon_> How's    xubuntu cables? I'm not registered s I can't pm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jewbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lvthn> Jvik : Did it work your steam installation?
<K3nto> theres a mc reader built into my laptop, and it will only recognize sd cards and not memory sicks?
<cables> avalon_, /join #cables
<Jvik> lvthn, no. Not with wine
<ljlolel> how do i "reset" apt?
<runlevel-work> im real newb.. is ubuntu only for newbs?
<pramz> NevroPus: apt-get install build-essential glibc-devel
<Jvik> another question. In xChat a annoying red line is coming in the chat. when what is the hotkey to remove that ?
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<lvthn> Jvik did u try winex?
<Seveas> ljlolel, what do you mean with reset?
<eck> NevroPus: also, do not run configure as root
<Fatsobob> cables, thanks
<lvthn> or even cedega
<whileimhere> how do I upgrade to 7.04?
<Fred_Sambo> My menus dissappearde in xchat
<Jvik> "marker line"
<soundray> Guess what, Seveas, I couldn't find that in the channels list because it is capitalized! Thank you.
<eck> that is only necessary for the make install step
<Fred_Sambo> love that spelling
<Seveas> !upgrade | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jvik> lvthn, no. Thought about cedega, but that wasnt free.
<lvthn> ya
<NevroPus> kk, thanks;)
<lvthn> wait a sec
<lvthn> i got something for ya
<francois> crdlb: do you know how i can look at the aptitude logs and see what was updated last ?
<runlevel-work> why is my computer showing me PIVOT_ROOT failed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<InCoGnIgRiTo> hi, I am trying to find out more about jewbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lvthn> if i can find it :O
<thehumanerror> I beg your pardon?
<gravemind> Seveas: take care of runlvl, he's being troll
<russ> How do I make the Windows key map to the super key?
<jussi01> !jewbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jewbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.128.188.157]  by Seveas
<lvthn> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=38&lid=160
<lvthn> there
<InCoGnIgRiTo> well there is a jewbuntu site
<lvthn> try this
<InCoGnIgRiTo> http://www.jewbuntu.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.237.97.7]  by Seveas
<eck> russ: isn't that the default behavior?
<Jvik> How the heck do you show users in a channel in xChat ?
<cedriczg> hello everyone. I have a clock problem I am fed up with. I have constantly to update the clock because it is updated automatically in a wrong way
<russ> eck: I seem to remember some setting I had to check to "enable" it.
<ljlolel> Seveas, a borked app won't let me do anything with apt...
<bobovski> Why is evolution refusing to start up, instead asking me to inform the developers that it has unexpectedly quit?
<Seveas> ljlolel, pastebin the errors please
<cedriczg> I am in -03:00 zone in summer time
<IndyGunFreak> Jvik: depends on the version of chat you're using
<lvthn> Jvik: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games Steam installation
<crdlb> francois, I don't know where apt keeps its logs, prolly somewhere in /var/log
<azrael__> Hey, does anyone know how to get smacpack to work under edgy?
<cedriczg> but it changes my clock to a wrong hour
<cables> Seveas, sorry about the !ops thing... There were several trolls, and nothing was being done about them. Is there something else I should have done?
<Jvik> lvthn, i dont care so much about it. I dont play on this pc anyways.
<SnrWhippy> AR
<quiet> i love smack packs!
* apex` ubuntu rulez
<eck> russ: iirc super is just the name for the windows key on linux/unix systems
<lvthn> ok lol
<Seveas> cables, I was paying attention and kicked one of them already
<quiet> erm.. snack packs
<cedriczg> can someone help me please?
<quiet> pudding
<eck> russ: at least that is what gconf calls it
<Seveas> !helpme | cedriczg
<ubotu> cedriczg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pepo> o
<cables> Seveas, sorry 'bout that
<Ausylo> someone with live boot cd knowledge please PM me.. i have a weird problem
<thehumanerror> anyone know what to do when Java is installed (Sun Java) but not available? I once tried to use GNU Java, but it didn't work all that well, but I can't even use the Sun JRE now!?
<russ> eck: I found what I was looking for: system-preferences-keyboard - layout options - alt/win key behavior Super is mapped to win keys
<azrael__> Specifically, when running it, I get this:azrael@mobileDemon:~$ smacrnX Error:  BadMatchrn  Request Major code 66 ()rn  Error Serial #743rn  Current Serial #746rnazrael@mobileDemon:~$ rn
<Ausylo> with ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<cables> !ask | Ausylo
<ubotu> Ausylo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ausylo> okay
<Ausylo> well
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: just post it.
<crdlb> cedriczg, try rt-clicking on the clock, selecting preferences, and checking use UTC
<Jvik> In windows it's smart to take a reg clean with ccleaner and such things. Is there any things in that is smart to do in linux to keep system clean ?
<Ausylo> i put the cd in, and it goes to run live cd mode
<crdlb> Jvik, no
<thehumanerror> basically, sun-java-* is installed but bash: java: command not found
<cables> Jvik, there's no registry on Linux, and not much gets dirty.
<Ausylo> and freezes
<thehumanerror> yeah, don't do what I've done
<Seveas> Jvik, yeah, don't spill drinks on your machine and it'll stay clean
<dyrne> bobovski: its likely a profile issue. i dont know where evolutionis under ~ but try: find /home/$USER/ -name *evolution* | xargs -i rm -fr {}  or something
<SnrWhippy> arggg beryl anyone got it to work with an ATI radeon xpress 1100 or commonly known in linux as a 200M
<cedriczg> ubotu, ok. How to set right my clocl that updates automatically but in a wrong way? I am in -03:00 sumertime zone...
<Ausylo> when starting and setting up begins in dos
<crdlb> Jvik, no degragging either
<ljlolel> Seveas, http://pastebin.ca/377648
<grimsan> how do i save in VIM and then quit ?
<Seveas> Jvik, an occasional 'apt-get autoremove' also helps
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.233.30.71]  by Seveas
<Ausylo> i tried it with x86 and x64
<eck> and apt-get clean
<pramz> grimsan: esc to go to command mode then :wq
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: try 2 things.... 1.  Reburn the CD, at a slow rate... like say 2-4x
<riaal> hi again, im having problems starting xserv whit my main computer. probably my old breezy release that don't suport my "new" graphic card. what do I need 2 do to ubdate from the terminal? sudo apt-get update? do I need to activate som "world stuff"?
<Ausylo> happens with both
<Jvik> have both autoremove and autoclean
<thehumanerror> grimsan: Type scape then :wq!
<thehumanerror> escape*
<cables> cedriczg, right click on clock, go to adjust time and date, and then set your timezone.
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: if that doesn't work, try using the Alternate Install CD
<baikonur> gaim segfaults after a security update of mozilla-firefox and libnss3 in Ubuntu 6.06. strace shows that gaim cannot load some libs (libfreebl3.so, libnssckbi.so - No such file or directory). What should I do now?
<Ausylo> i got these from ubuntu
<CokeNCode-> hey, guys, how do you set the time/date in linux
<unop> Jvik,  there's no registry on linux.. but theres the equivalent of application preferences stored in your home directory .. e.g. ~/.mozilla or ~/.xmms .. and overtime, they get "polluted" too .. the only way i see so far is to manually clean them out
<Ausylo> they are the officials made by them
<cedriczg> crdlb, use UTC is unchecked is that ok?
<crdlb> cedriczg, try rt-clicking on the clock, selecting preferences, and checking use UTC
<Ausylo> im downloading 6.10 right now
<Jvik> okay :)
<crdlb> whoops
<riaal> how to update from breezy to drapper using terminal?
<eck> baikonur: if you have other versions of the .so's, you might be able to symlink them (but this is definitely a hack)
<cables> CokeNCode-, right click on the clock, go to adjust date and time.
<bobovski> dyrne: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<Intangir> does anyone know of any good disassemblers for linux? to disassemble linux binaries?
<crdlb> cedriczg, try checking it
<dyrne> CokeNCode-: date commad assuming its not a timezone issue
<CokeNCode-> cables i meant at the command line
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: well, like i said, 1.  Try burning at a slow rate(2-4x), or try downloading and using the Alternate Insall CD
<cedriczg> cables, I did it but it doesn't know that here we are in sumertime
<CokeNCode-> dyrne what's the format like for the date command ?
<Ausylo> okay
<eck> or else wait until gaim is updated
<taylor> Ok, I need a little help with Berly on ubuntu dapper. I have it installe and its working great. But i dont know how to change windows workspaces.
<thehumanerror> anyone know how to completely reinstall Java?
<Ausylo> another question i have
<dyrne> CokeNCode-: varied :)
<cedriczg> crdlb, but what doest it do?
<Ausylo> where can i choose to install to the hard drive, i explored the entire cd and it didnt work
<CokeNCode-> dyrne care to expand on that ... :/
<unop> CokeNCode-,  date (on it's own) ?
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: are you planning to dual boot w/ windows
<CokeNCode-> unop huh?
<taylor> Ok, I need a little help with Berly on ubuntu dapper. I have it installe and its working great. But i dont know how to change windows workspaces.
<crdlb> cedriczg, it tells gnome that the system time is UTC
<Seveas> !java | thehumanerror
<ubotu> thehumanerror: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cables> Ausylo, if it's a dapper or edgy cd, double click Install on the desktop
<unop> CokeNCode-, you can create your own date string? e.g. date +"%y%m%d.%H%M%S"
<Ausylo> either dual boot or eventually just switch over to ubuntu
<CokeNCode-> unop i'm just trying to set the date/time on a system, that's all, from the command line
<riaal> btw. is there any downside whit the 64 bit version? like problem whit dirivers in windows 64.
<crdlb> riaal, flash
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: ok, are you gong to put Ubuntu and Windows on the same hard drive, or will each OS have its own hard drive?
<infidel> !wxperl
<baikonur> eck: it is obviously because of the update of libnss3. Should I report a bug for libnss3 or for gaim or should I do something else?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxperl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> crdlb: ?
<Ausylo> i dont have that option cables
<CokeNCode-> unop could you do that command using an actual date please, for example, today's date and time
<dyrne> CokeNCode-: well i usually do date  by itself to remind myself of the way it looks then date -s 'new stuff'  ths -s is for string you can do it many ways
<ljlolel> http://pastebin.ca/377648
<cedriczg> crdlb, for instance I make sync time now and it substracts an hour to my actual time. It is still wrong
<crdlb> riaal, there is no 64bit flash
<cables> Ausylo, is it Dapper, Edgy, or something else?
<Ausylo> same HDD, but i wanna just try it out in live mode right now, get a feel for it
<taylor> Can anyone help me...?
<h1st0> crdlb: gnash maybe?
<unop> CokeNCode-,  that is an actual date with todays date and time
<SnrWhippy> anyone had problems with beryl when running sgl the screen goes white with just a cursor????
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: well, if the live CD doesn't work on the one you do9wnload
<eck> baikonur: it should be reported as a bug, so if it has not been reported you should do so, but probably someone else has come across this already
<unop> CokeNCode-,  it's just formatted in a different way
<SnrWhippy> xg even
<erUSUL> !anyone > taylor
<Ausylo> cables i dont know what you mean
<SnrWhippy> xgl even
<h1st0> !beryl | SnrWhippy
<crdlb> h1st0, gnash isn't very mature
<ubotu> SnrWhippy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cables> Ausylo, 6.06 or 6.10?
<Intangir> does anyone know of any good disassemblers for linux? to disassemble linux binaries?
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: if you're downloading 6.10, its Edgy Eft
<eck> Intangir: gdb
<cedriczg> crdlb, I don't know when but it updated my time althought I set to not to do it... why is that?
<dyrne> CokeNCode-: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugtime.html they do a better job than me explaining
<ljlolel> Seveas, http://pastebin.ca/377648
<Ausylo> 6.06 is what ive been trying, im downloading 6.10 now
<eck> Intangir: i think that is what most people use
<Intangir> eck: thats a debugger, can it disassemble?
<crdlb> cedriczg, I understand now, try the date command and see if it is right
<riaal> ok, sorry if im lacy but can somone link to a image file of "the latest" ubuntu? Im getting confused by all this releases
<erUSUL> Intangir: what's the point? you have the source code ;)
<baikonur> eck: okay, I check with #ubuntu-bugs
<SnrWhippy> wow its too fast in here
<eck> i am not a gdb expert, but i know you can use it as a disassembler
<Ausylo> ive got like 10 copies of 6.06 that ubuntu sent me
<Intangir> erUSUL: no i dont have source code for what im wanting to disassemble
<cables> Ausylo, that's weird
<Ausylo> haha
<Ausylo> yeah
<h1st0> riaal: the latest release is 6.10  however, 6.06 has long term support.
<K3nto> if the public key for when i put wine into spm is missing, thats OK right?
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: ok... well, i'd try burning 6.10 at a slow rate, and go from there, if that doesn't work, the Alternate Install CD, is not a live CD, so it woul dhave to be installed, so that would likely be a waste of time for you
<h1st0> !releases | riaal
<Seveas> ljlolel, try this: dpkg -P hplip
<ubotu> riaal: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jvik> how do you listen to shoutcast stream on linux? doesnt work in rhythmbox or totem
<cables> Ausylo, see if dapper's cd works.
<Seveas> ljlolel, and PM me the result
<cables> Ausylo, i mean edg.
<koonat> Intangir> eck: thats a debugger, can it disassemble?
<unop> CokeNCode-,  date 03012221  (sets the date to march the first, at 21 past 10 in the evening)
<Ausylo> hehe yeah
<cedriczg> crdlb, no, it is wrong the command date.
<dyrne> Jvik: im pretty sure xmms works. check out streamtuner and xmms btw
<h1st0> riaal: It depends on what type of hardware you have?
<dyrne> Jvik: also streamripper
<SnrWhippy> also is there any good games that use openGL  that are free?
<Jvik> ok :)
<crdlb> cedriczg, there should be a timezone setting that respects DST
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: Yesh nexuiz
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: sauerbraten
<cedriczg> crdlb, and now with the UTC I have 19 in date command and 22 in the time displayed :-(
<SnrWhippy> ooh ill check that out thanls
<CokeNCode-> thanks for the help guys
<dyrne> SnrWhippy: tremulous is pretty cool. online strategy fps   alien vs marine type ting
<IndyGunFreak> !tremulous | SnrWhippy
<ubotu> snrwhippy: tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: Also unreal and quake/doom are released with linux clients
<crdlb> cedriczg, what time is it really?
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: check out nexuiz great fps
<SnrWhippy> sounds ace
<SnrWhippy> good to show off ubuntu with it
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: Oh and I forogot about americas army has linux client
<Ausylo> 6.10 is almost done downloading, so i'll slow burn that and see from there
<K3nto> !publickey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publickey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ausylo> im throwing this on a new laptop
<SnrWhippy> oh excellent
<IndyGunFreak> Ausylo: ok
<cedriczg> crdlb, time ago I tried on the web but for Uruguay (where I live) there wasn't a server that has our DTS
<IndyGunFreak> brb.
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: and there is one of the wolfensteins that got released with a linux client.  Google for linux-gamers.net  I believe is the site.
<SnrWhippy> got to get americas army on does it have a deb file anywhere for it
<dyrne> SnrWhippy: and enemy territory
<Ausylo> maybe ubuntu doesnt like my turion
<Ausylo> lol
<K3nto> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: You can download the client from their site.  That way you have the newest vesion.
<K3nto> does ubuntu support dual monitors?
<crdlb> cedriczg, the ntp server should give utc, then the time zone changes that
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: most the games like that are extract and ./nameofgame
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: nexuiz is availible in the repos.
<SnrWhippy> thanks h1st0 i'll go threre now
<h1st0> K3nto: yes
<riaal> h1st0: I have a athlon 64 3700+, think I shall go for the 64bit one?
<K3nto> just plug and play?
<cedriczg> crdlb, so what should I do to correct it?
<crdlb> riaal, you won't gain much
<SnrWhippy> yeah i like to use the repos first
<h1st0> riaal: well there will be some stuff missing from 64bit version.  Like there is no flash or java for 64bit version.
<D7x> can I remove this ekiga thing?
<SnrWhippy> i've already spent about 2 days getting my graphics card drivers installed
<h1st0> riaal: I would recomend the normal installation cd if you are new to linux.
<cedriczg> crdlb, the problem is I use dual boot and I can't have the clock set to UTC neither
<SnrWhippy> then i found envy!
<h1st0> riaal: Atleast untill more support becomes availible from 3rd parties for 64bit software.
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: envy?
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: What nvidia's driver?
<riaal> h1st0:  I have used linux for a long time, but never on a daly basis. Untill today, when I installed vista =P
<SnrWhippy> yeah auto install for ati and nvidia cards
<cedriczg> crdlb, the only way is to set a different time zone from mine?
<riaal> h1st0: ok, I will go for the regular one then, cheers
<Jvik> xmms was a direct damn ripoff from winamp :D
<NegativeSpace> Hi, I would like to add a script to my menu which launches an application, but whenever I try I just get a terminal window for a brief instant which then disappears. Can anyone help?
<crdlb> cedriczg, look in /usr/share/zoneinfo for your timezone
<Scanztz> NegativeSpace: impossible
<h1st0> riaal: yeah I would just for ease in knowing that the packages are going to be availible.  It wouldn't be that hard to migrate in the future as more and more software becomes availible.
<cedriczg> crdlb, thank you very much
<Scanztz> jj - im not a operator ^^
<NegativeSpace> Scanztz: Why is that?
<SnrWhippy> nexuiz installing as we speak
<Scanztz> im not a volunteer, i have just always wanted to do that
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: Ahh yeah you could have just sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<riaal> h1st0: cool, thanks for the help
<h1st0> SnrWhippy: No real need for 3rd party scripts etc...
<D7x> apt-get remove ekiga says it will remove ubuntu-desktop as well, is this cool?
<h1st0> riaal: np
<h1st0> D7x: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package.
<SnrWhippy> yeah i think i used beryl script first on their wiki site
<jhornick> anyone know how to use the gnome demote desktop to add a vnc listening viewer to have control over it?
<h1st0> D7x: The only thing it would effect is future upgrades. to a new release of ubuntu you would just have to make sure you had ubuntu-desktop installed.
<crdlb> jhornick, vino-preferences
<jhornick> k
<D7x> h1st0: ok, well, I will probably doa  fresh install when  new version comes out anyway
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: You mean the terminal is just instantly closing? and are you using gnome?
<h1st0> D7x: Yeah then won't be an issue.
<cedriczg> crdlb, sorrry to ask you again. what to do there at /usr/share/zoneinfo now?
<swilliamson> any syslog facilities
<crdlb> cedriczg, iirc you need to make a symlink (ln -s ) from the timezone file to /etc/localtime
<swilliamson> any syslog facilities experts?
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: Yes I'm using Gnome. I tried creating a desktop file, I tried using Alacarte. Each time I tried run in terminal ticked on and then off. So far, no luck.
<mytruehero> I'm having a major problem with bittorrent on Ubuntu. Whenever I start a torrent, it begins to work, but then my network connection dies and I have to restart my router. I've ran bittorrent on this same machine under Windows, and had it work fine. Any idea what the problem may be? Has anyone heard of this before?
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: And yes, a terminal window appears and then disappears.
<Scanztz> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.4 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: ahh well the desktop file you created executes in terminal then it is closing after it is done.
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: what is it that you are trying to accomplish.
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: The script launches an application. Well, it should.
<crdlb> mytruehero, I've heard of that happening with certain routers b/c they overheat or something
<crdlb> mytruehero, you could try a different client
<K3nto> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<nf4> any one have  mercury messenger?
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: and how did you make the script?  Just using the command line when you created a launcher?
<K3nto> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<K3nto> which burning app is best?
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: keep in mind you could just hit alt + f2 and type in a program name to launch it.  But if you need to make your own script to add options etc... thats a different story.
<adam_> Hi all.  I'm trying to get HPLIP working correctly on a dapper server.  I've installed the driver, but I'm having troubles using the HTTP://localhost:631 CUPS to add the printer.  The printer is recognized, but I can't add it.  I'm using Lynx. Any ideas?
<NegativeSpace> Well the script came with the application I downloaded, I just pointed the Alacarte/desktop item to that script.
<crdlb> K3nto, for gnome brasero
<eck> K3nto: cdrecord
<eck> they all use it anyway
<detectiveinspekt> my nvidia resolution isn't saving
<SnrWhippy> hey heres a question any good software for creating cd/dvd covers for printing on the cd/dvd itself
<crdlb> SnrWhippy, try glabels
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: alt+f2 method doesn't work.
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: well try opening a terminal and running the command that the launcher is doing.  You will see whats going on.
<K3nto> gnome? whats gnome
<h1st0> K3nto: Window manager default in ubuntu
<crdlb> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: I tried creating an executable which calls the script, but that doesn't work either.
<crdlb> I love you ubotu
<merc> !love
<eck> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<merc> hehe
<SnrWhippy> will do crdlb i promise to give something back in here when i get my fet with ubuntu
<nf4> i like brasero for burning cd's
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: so you basically can't launch the script no matter which way you try?  Is it executable?
<crdlb> SnrWhippy, that's the spirit
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: Yes, the script is executable. It's very frustrating.
<SnrWhippy> well i've already converted my workmates
<SnrWhippy> and i'm working on converting the school so i've got to get up to speed fast
<eck> NegativeSpace: what error?
<NegativeSpace> hlst0: The curious thing is that if I open up a terminal window and run the script from there, the program runs okay. But I would rather be able to launch the application from the menu.
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: well can you navigate to the location of the script and launch it?  also my name is h #1st0 not h L
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: sorry.
<K3nto> ok how about creating an iso
<K3nto> !iso
<eck> SnrWhippy: sounds ambitious
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<K3nto> !createiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about createiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cedriczg> crdlb, wouldn't making a symlink (ln -s ) from the timezone file to /etc/localtime be to just select my time zone from the adjust time panel?
<HymnToLife> !mkisofs
<Henning_> hay guys
<ubotu> mkisofs: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: If the file you are trying to launch is executable and you have it in your $PATH it should work from anywhere.
<eck> K3nto: from the command line, you would use mkisofs
<Henning_> does anyone here have experience with ubuntu on mactel machines?
<eck> i think all the graphical tools come with a frontend, though
<HymnToLife> K3nto, here's what you need - unless you just want to dump an ISO image from a disc
<D7x> can I turn the emblems in nautilus off?
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: Yeah I added the script's directory to my $PATH, but I don't like having to open a terminal just to run the app.
<Slart> I have 2 soundcards and at the moment I use one for headphones (audigy) and one for speakers (Nvidia in board card), when playing flash movies I get the sound into the head phones but every now and then I'd like the sound from my browser and flash movies to go to my speakers.. where can I set this?
<eck> D7x: i think it is a gconf setting
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: You shouldn't have to open a terminal unless its a terminal based application.
<Henning_> Does anyone here have experience with running Ubuntu on Mactel machines?
<rogue780> could someone direct me to a how-to to setup a mail server? I'm not sure what I need exactly
<goear> hey
<Henning_> hi
<K3nto> its missing pathspec
<h1st0> rogue780: howtoforge has some greate setups
<Henning_> Does anyone here have experience with running Ubuntu on Mactel machines?
<rogue780> h1st0, thanks
<eck> Slart: you might be best off trying to upgrade to pulseaudio, it is the only sound daemon that i know of that would make this easy
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: I have to open the terminal to successfully run the script which launches the application -- for some reason Ubuntu won't let me just add a launcher to Alacarte and run it from there.
<K3nto> creating an iso usinf mkisofs
<pierce> Henning_: I know a bit (gentoo on my macbook, but ive set up ubuntu on macbooks before)
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: Is the application you are trying to launch terminal based or gtk?
<Slart> eck: nnggh.. linux and sound just don't go together.. sigh.. well.. what do I have to install?
<K3nto> !mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<dyrne> Slart: buy an sblive :)
<K3nto> ok, its installed
<AndrewWilliams> i have an existing ubuntu 6.06 install on my laptop, which is unable to boot from cd, anyway i can run the install sequence off the disk?
<progenic> may i ask a question ?
<goear> Im having an issue installing Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop. Its a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1437G. (ATI Card, SATA Hard drive) I've heard that both elements cause problems on Ubuntu installation. Anyone could tell me how I can get to install it? (I get a green line when the live CD is about to load, when the orange progress bar is about to become complete, in the last seconds)
<Slart> dyrne: don't tempt me.. I have one of those lying around here somewhere.. I just thought it was forgotten by everyone =)
<K3nto> uh-oh
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: like is it a X windows application or somethign that runs in terminal?  Also what is the application would make it a lot easier to sort this out.
<eck> Slart: install all the pulseaudio packages, and set up the sound in the gnome sound tool to use pulseaudio. there is a graphical tool in pulseaudio to switch sound streams between devices (and do a whole lot more)
<K3nto> i typed "mkisofs /"
<K3nto> terminal is goin crazy!
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: I'm not 100% sure what you mean (I'm stupid), but it's a Java IDE -- like Eclipse.
<SnrWhippy> jesus that nexuiz has some serious graphics demands
<eck> K3nto: use a graphical tool or read the man page!
* Slart now has oss, alsa, esd and jack installed for audio... you'd think one would be enough =)
<SnrWhippy> it looks good at least i know my graphics card drivers work now
<K3nto> graphical tool eh
<SnrWhippy> just not in XGL
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: Okay I mean if you open a terminal and launch it it works?  Does it spawn a new window or the application runs in terminal?
<mytrueher1> Looks like I got booted from IRC... any other ideas on why my torrents are dieing and bringing down my network after a few minutes?
<eck> Slart: well, soon pulseaudio will replace esd...
<hagabaka> why does aptitude manual page say the "search" command lists packages matching ANY patterns given, while user guide says only packages matching all patterns?
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: It opens a new window.
<graabein> howdy i wonder how i can send a program to another x screen?
<K3nto> what kind of graphical tool?
<eck> K3nto: for example, gnomebaker
<toas1> Can anybody help me repair my desktop?
<K3nto> gnomebaker
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: Alright why do you use a script to launch it then?  Rather then just launching it by its program name?
<K3nto> is that the best one?
<eck> K3nto: i like it a lot, but they are all pretty similar
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: As I understand it, the program can only survive while the terminal is still alive, and the terminal dies as soon as it opens when I create a launcher.
<eck> just install one and use it!
<Slart> hagabaka: any patternS given.. not any pattern given =)
<graabein> i want to start freevo on my tv which is set up as screen2 i think
<h1st0> K3nto: its a matter of preference all them pretty much accomplisht he same thing.
<jo3_> toasl, whats up w/ ur desktop
<unop> graabein,  provided you know the display's name it's as simple as.  DISPLAY=0.1 gui_application_launcher (1 being the display name here)
<K3nto> can i cancel the terminal?
<goear> Im having an issue installing Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop. Its a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1437G. (ATI Card, SATA Hard drive) I've heard that both elements cause problems on Ubuntu installation. Anyone could tell me how I can get to install it? (I get a green line when the live CD is about to load, when the orange progress bar is about to become complete, in the last seconds)
<eck> K3nto: ctrl-c
<K3nto> its just going berserk
<toas1> jo3 I was trying to install print drivers
<hagabaka> Slart: ?
<toas1> accidentally blew out something integral to the desktop
<K3nto> omg
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: bash doesn't recognise it.
<K3nto> you right click the cd..... "copy disc"
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: then hwo is the script launching it?
<unop> NegativeSpace,  if you launch a child process using nohup, then it continues to exist past it's parent's termination
<jo3_> do you get any error messages? or gdm just dosnt start?
<Slart> hagabaka: any patterns given might just mean it has to match all the patterns given.. any pattern given would mean any one pattern
<Ausylo> wow, it didn't like 6.10 either
<eck> K3nto: oh, if all you want to do is make an .iso from a CD then it is trivial :-)
<graabein> unop, how do i check to make sure which are telly and which are monitor?
<K3nto> :@ lol
<hagabaka> it actually says "packages matching one of the patterns supplied" in the manual page
<h1st0> K3nto: you could just use dd to make an iso from cd
<toas1> Boots to the point where I have a nice screen full of orange sherbet but nothing to click on
<hagabaka> and "apitude search" does do that
<unop> NegativeSpace,  e.g. nohup nautilus --browser  (would launch nautilus so that even if you closed the terminal, nautilus would keep running)
<h1st0> K3nto: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=nameof.iso
<goear> Im having an issue installing Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop. Its a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1437G. (ATI Card, SATA Hard drive) I've heard that both elements cause problems on Ubuntu installation. Anyone could tell me how I can get to install it? (I get a green line when the live CD is about to load, when the orange progress bar is about to become complete, in the last seconds)
<hagabaka> i.e. it connects the patterns with "or"
<eck> gross, dd
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: Well if I look at the script, there's no bash command that just launches it -- it runs a bunch of JAR files.
<unop> graabein,  open up terminals in each of the display and run this command.  echo $DISPLAY
<Slart> hagabaka: ah.. then you're right
<toas1> I'm runing off of the cd now, but no idea how to repair the install on the regular boot drive
<NegativeSpace> unop: That's pretty sweet, maybe that will work.
<hagabaka> but in the user guide, it's supposed to use "and". and there's a || operator, but not &&
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: well what if when you create teh launch you checkbox run in terminal
<Ausylo> grabbing the alternate now, this is gonna suck
<degreseven> i am unable to add startup programs to the list in the sessions dialog. If I add something, it appears in the list only until i close the dialog. If i reopen it, the new item is gone
<hagabaka> so it's really confusing how i'm supposed to search for a few patterns in conjunction
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: Yeah I've tried that. No luck.
<graabein> unop, thanks
<dyrne> K3nto: or cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: can you paste the contents of the script file to paste bin
<h1st0> !paste | NegativeSpace
<ubotu> NegativeSpace: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<D7x> can I put a trash can on my desktop?
<h1st0> D7x: yes
<eck> D7x: that is also configured in gconf
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: sure.
<HymnToLife> dyrne, dd is better do to sucj things
<Ausylo> so whats the main difference other than having to only install with alternate?
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: Also I appreciate your help.
<Slart> eck: I have to restart X?
<h1st0> dyrne: yeah should definately use dd over cat
<eck> Slart: i think you need to restart esd
<crdlb> D7x, gconf-editor > /apps/nautilus/desktop/show_trash
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: np I'm still trying to understand what exactly is goign on very difficult when you can't see it.
<eck> err, if you installed the pulseaudio esd compat module, or whatever it is called, you need to start that
<Slart> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<eck> maybe X too, not sure
<nf4> any one use conky?
<h1st0> nf4: yes
<eck> that is not correct, esd provides features not in alsa
<eck> alsa has no sound mixing
<tc75> how can i find out which package a file belongs too?
<h1st0> D7x: Apps > nautilus   I think is the option for trash icon visible on the desktop
<crdlb> esd has been deprecated in favor of pulseaudio
<h1st0> brb
<toas1> Is there any way to repair desktop install from the cd w/o blowing out the entire system
<goear> Im having an issue installing Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop. Its a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1437G. (ATI Card, SATA Hard drive) I've heard that both elements cause problems on Ubuntu installation. Anyone could tell me how I can get to install it? (I get a green line when the live CD is about to load, when the orange progress bar is about to become complete, in the last seconds)
<hagabaka> tc75, for installed packages, dpkg -S; for packages in the repo, apt-file
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: Okay, it's up.
<dyrne> cat illustrates the inherant coolness of linux better though.  its very intuitive :)
<Ausylo> ?
<Slart> eck: I think I'll try a restart
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8139/
<degreseven> can anyone tell me why newly added startup programs disappear from the list as soon as i close the gnome session manager?
<eck> dd is one of the most awful unix utilities
<toodles> goear: You're in the ubuntu 7.04 channel. Try asking in #ubuntu
<eck> its usage is incomprehensible
<zithowa> i took out my ATI video card and am now using onboard video, but now X will not start up
<crdlb> eck, it always scares me
<bobbers> hi all I think I am going out of my mind :).  I see sooooo many references on the web to doing "apt-get install keychain" but my apt-get knows nothing of this package.  Do I need to add extra repositories to my list for apt-get?  Any thoughts?  I assume there must be someone on here who is using keychain
<kitche> zithowa: you have to reconfigure X for the new card
<D7x> cool, I am starting to get this thing the way I want it
<Lunar_Lamp> !keychain
<ubotu> keychain: key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 148 kB
<hagabaka> toodles: isn't this #ubuntu ?
<studmuffin> any girls into cyber?
<goear> Im in #ubuntu
<irunwithscissors> hi, can anyone here help me get my sound running on ubuntu 6.1
<toodles> hagabaka: Sorry, my bad!
<goear> this says that this channel is #ubuntu
<hagabaka> :)
<toodles> goear: Sorry, my bad. You are indeed.
<bobbers> what does !keychain mean lunar_lamp?
<toas1> irunwithscissors, if you get that figured out will you look me up later? lol
<Lunar_Lamp> <Lunar_Lamp> !keychain
<Lunar_Lamp> <ubotu> keychain: key manager for OpenSSH. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 148 kB
<toodles> goear: To help you with your question, it is possible.
<irunwithscissors> toas1: sure lol
<Lunar_Lamp> bobbers, it was a command to get ubotu to give information about keychain.
<studmuffin> any girls want to cyber?
<bobbers> heh thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bobbers> I am a noob :)
<tc75> agabaka: dpkg -S doesn't find it :S
<toas1> Anybody know how to repair a fubard 6.1 from cd w/o blowing out all of my data?
<bobbers> so how come I can't see it on my version?  Am I doing something dumb?
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: that should be working as long as the script is executable and where it needs to be.  Perhaps someone with more scripting experience might know why.
<h1st0> lol
<bobbers> I am on 2.6.17
<crdlb> bobbers you need to enable the universe repository
<bobbers> aha
<tc75> agabaka: it's java's doc which is taking 272MB! but cant figure out which package it's coming from...
<goear> the thing is that I cant install Ubuntu, it freezes when the live CD is about to appear, the CD is fine, I installed Ubuntu into another computer today and It worked just fine
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: It's very strange -- I've seen a couple of people on UbuntuForums with the same problem and no-one seems to be able to find a solution.
<toodles> goear: I just don't know exactly how. From what I've heard, you can set up a partition on your harddrive and make grub boot from it and start the installation. I'm not the right guy to ask for details though. I've never done it.
<h1st0> Or if they have a irc channel for that specific application.
<goear> I guess its problem of the ATI card
<bobbers> how would I be so clever as to do that?   Or more importantly where can I read how to do that and stop bothering you fine poeple?
<studmuffin> no girls want to cyber??!!!???
<up365> irunwithscissors,go to this link  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<toodles> goear: Did you try the alternate install disk?
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: Yeah maybe I should have a look. Thanks for your time, though, I appreciate it.
<goear> toodles: what is that?
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: I'm assuming it might be something with the variables in the script when its launched by X
<goear> I didnt
<irunwithscissors> goear:i had a similar problem which i found out was a graphics card problem
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: But I wouldn't know where to begin to correct it.
<NegativeSpace> h1st0: It's far beyond me whatever the problem.
<toodles> goear: It's a text based installer for ubuntu.
<Nukez> Hey...
<goear> irunwithscissors: how did you solve the problem.
<goear> Ai ama...
<Ausylo> the alternate cd wont boot, right?
<crdlb> bobbers, I belive there is an option in software properties (System->preferences)
<irunwithscissors> goear: i bought a new card :D
<goear> toodles: I'll download it
<zithowa> kitche: I think i figured it out.  Do you know if future releases will take care of that sort of thing automatically?
<kitche> zithowa: don't know but probably not
<irunwithscissors> anyone here know how to get ca0106 sound device running on 6.1?
<toodles> goear: Do. You should have more luck with that. Friends have had problems with ATI cards too, and can only install with the alternative install disk.
<K3nto> when i installed ubuntu to my pc, i put it on a dvd
<K3nto> i put the cd image on a dvd
<toodles> goear: You should have more luck with it.
<Nukez> does anyone know a good way to make ubuntu get along with my x800?
<K3nto> how can i take the cd image from the dvd?
<bobbers> crdlb: to make matters worse, I am on a server with no X :)
<irunwithscissors> nukex: that is an ati graphics card?
<bobbers> I'll look in /etc/apt
<irunwithscissors> nukez**
<eck> K3nto: i think it is kind of complicated, because the tools you would normally use will make a dvd sized image
<eck> K3nto: it is probably easiest for you to redownload the cd
<eck> but if you want to do it, you would mount the dvd on a loopback filesystem and then create an image from that
<bobbers> crdlb: got it, just was commented out in my sources list
<goear> toodles:  one thing before, to add the boot option acpi = off and noacpi how do I have to do it. size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet -- acpi=off noacpi
<toodles> goear: 1 sec, I'll have to look it up
<eck> goear: you might have to add them before the --
<eck> usually -- signifies the end of arguments
<bobbers> crdlb: and as you so rightly said, adding the universe repository made it available, thanks for your help
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys in edgy when I type glxinfo | grep "direct rendering",  I get libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b direct rendering: Yes
<K3nto> ya
<Slart> eck: ok, pulse audio installed and running.. but I don't see any new gadgets.. nothing new in the menues etc.. I missed something?
<K3nto> or just go back to windows :S
<goear> eck: thank you
<K3nto> see ya
<Taime1> how do you tell ubuntu to use a program like xmms or amarok to handle streams like shoutcast?
<francois_> hi my /sbin/lrm-video disapeared, now X won't work, anyone know how I can fix this ?
<h1st0> Taime1: do you mean make it the preffered app or just be able to play them?
<eck> Slart: tbh, i just compiled the tools myself
<Taime1> preferred
<irunwithscissors> taime1: systerm > preferences > preferred applications?
<grndslm> Taime1:  maybe you could try apt-get install streamtuner
<eck> Slart: i think there is a repo somewhere that has them for apt
<irunwithscissors> system*
<h1st0> grndslm: he doesn't need more apps
<Taime1> streamtuner
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello
<TheAngel> how do i see my processes running
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have a laptop with Ubuntu System
<Slart> eck: it claims to be a "drop in" replacement for esd.. so perhaps it should just work... I'll do some testing
<Ausylo> alternate can not run in boot live cd mode, correct?
<francois_> TheAngel: ps aux
<Eko_Hermiyanto> compaq presario c300
<h1st0> I hate when people suggest just using a different app rather than geting the problem resolve.d
<Eko_Hermiyanto> in the laptop..
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the wireless interface is 802.11 b/g WLAN
<Taime1> okay, welkl, the perferred apps only has like two settings, one for browser and one for email i believe
<Taime1> so i cant change it that way
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but the system can not be connected into that device
<irunwithscissors> TheAngel: Systerm > Administration > System Monitor
<eck> Slart: it will work, but there is a gui tool for moving audio streams between devices
<irunwithscissors> omfg i cant spell system
<Eko_Hermiyanto> how I can connected the device?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> or is there information on the web?
<TheAngel> thanks francois_  and irunwithscissors
<Taime1> is there a way to Manually tell ubuntu to use xmms or the like?
<eck> i'm sure the pulseaudio-utils has a command line tool to do it, but i don't know what it is
<timfrost> francois_: try 'sudo install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-common' (that is the package in edgy that has /sbin/lrm-video)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello?
<Slart> eck: hehe.. I tried removing the esound-common.. but then it just wanted to remove _All_ my audio apps.. amarok, audacity.. everything
<Eko_Hermiyanto> anyone can help me?
<grndslm> Taime1:  it lists all available shoutcast stations for your selection....and you can even record stations easily with one click of the mouse...but if you want to change the default app a certain type of file opens with, right click on that file type -> properties -> open with
<h1st0> Taime1: if you where to right click on a filetype
<Eko_Hermiyanto> with my problem above please?
<h1st0> there ya go.
<eck> Slart: did you install pulseaudio-esound-compat?
<toas1> timfrost: what will this do? 'sudo install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-common'
<Slart> eck: I installed all of them.. so.. probably =)
<irunwithscissors> eko: go to system > administration > networking
<adam_> I can't add a printer using the web interface.  It says the option to do so is disabled, and recommends I use Gnome CUPS manager.  I don't have Gnome installed, as this is a server install.  Can anyone help me?
<Hasrat_USA> when i type uptime, i see the following message: 17:59:57 up 3 days, 18:32,  2 users,  load average: 0.73, 0.98, 0.98 my question is why do i see 2 users when only one user, which is me, is using the computer? how can i kill the extra user?
<tainter> when watching videos on youtube, firefox often crashes. when i ran it out of the terminal, the crash message is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)(2)"
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the device is not known by the system
<toodles> goear: I think you put it in like so:  size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet pci=noacpi --
<irunwithscissors> hasrat: is it root?
<erUSUL> Hasrat_USA: both are you
<Eko_Hermiyanto> so it just like the device is not there
<Eko_Hermiyanto> is unknown
<Eko_Hermiyanto> 802.11 b/g WLAN
<Taime1> how do i get a stream on my desktop so that i can actually try "opening" it?
<erUSUL> Hasrat_USA: type who in a terminal
<cpk1> Hasrat_USA: the other user is root =)
<grndslm> Taime1:  download it, of course
<irunwithscissors> eko: you need to find drivers then
<grndslm> right click a link
<Taime1> i tried right clicking the link....
<Eko_Hermiyanto> irunwithscissors, do you know the right repositories?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> please
<adam_> Hasrat_USA: How many terminals do you have open? There should be a name for each...
<Eko_Hermiyanto> for 802.11 b/g WLAN
<Taime1> lemme try again, ill get back with ya
<Hasrat_USA> erUSUL: after typing who, i got this hasrat   :0           2007-03-01 01:56
<timfrost> toas1: francois_ is missing a file from that package.  the '--reinstall' option to apt-get says to re-install an existing package.
<irunwithscissors> eko: find your model number of your wireless card
<toas1> Does anybody know how to repair a messed up desktop w/o blowing out the whole system?
#ubuntu 2007-03-02
<eck> toas1: repair it how?
<grndslm> Taime1:  you should be wanting to right click and "save target as..."
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have a compaq presario c300  laptop
<Taime1> well, see, i would normally do that
<toas1> I accidentally blew out some package or packages that are integral to Debian
<Eko_Hermiyanto> an in the specification only tells 802.11 b/g WLAN\
<Hasrat_USA> when i right click on my KDE desktop and go to 'select/switch user', i see 1. hasrat Kde and 2. hasrat TTY login
<Eko_Hermiyanto> for wireless technologies
<toas1> so that I have no desk top, no icons, no menues or anything to control
<irunwithscissors> eko: ok let me go see if i can find it on google
<adam_> How do I add a printer using CUPS web interface?
<Taime1> but it seems like the last time i did that, there wasnt an option for it, or i wouldnt even be asking... but i might be wrong
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I don't know how to go
<toas1> I have the install cd, that's what I'm running on
<Eko_Hermiyanto> irunwithscissors, thank you very much
<Taime1> ill boot my linux box, try it, and be back
<eck> toas1: ugh, if you read the dpkg man page you can probably figure out what to do
<irunwithscissors> eko: do you have windows installed on this computer?
<toas1> But I don't see any option to just repair or reinstall, I'd have to repartition the drive and lose all my data
<Eko_Hermiyanto> irunwithscissors, no
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I just using ubuntu
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I love it very much
<irunwithscissors> eko: ok, i'll go look for ur card
<Linux_User348975> Hello all
<toas1> dpkg man page?
<tainter> when watching videos on youtube, firefox often crashes. when i ran it out of the terminal, the crash message is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)(2)"
<Eko_Hermiyanto> thanks
<eck> toas1: ok, here is what you want to do
<crdlb> tainter, ther crash is probably related to flash
<adam_> tainter: I was thinking flash, too
<eck> toas1: boot the live cd, chroot into your old install, see if you can fix things with apt. if that doesn't work you can force it with dpkg (still inside the chroot)
<crdlb> tainter, are you running (
<tainter> ?
<crdlb> tainter, are you running 9
<mindstate> are there any "unneccessary" daemons that can be killed in linux? maybe even stopped from autostarting something like services.msc in windows?
<crdlb> whoops
<erUSUL> Hasrat_USA: as i said both users are you one the x sessionand one in one terminal if you have more terminals launched you will see more users
<eck> I am about to go to class though, see if you can find someone else to walk you through it
<tainter> crdlb, i don't know what you mean
<toas1> Thanks, eck. I guess I'll hit the net and look up every third term you used
<crdlb> flash 9
<adam_> Has anyone gotten an HP printer to print on a server install?
<irunwithscissors> eko: i don't see it but go look on google for a while, you should be able to find it
<toas1> Seriously, how do I chroot into the old install?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> irunwithscissors, thanks
<h1st0> toas1: chroot /dev/hda1
<crdlb> tainter, I meant: are you running flash 9?
<h1st0> toas1: or whereever its at
<tainter> crdlb: yeah, but it happened with other flash versions also
<toas1> That would be it
<crdlb> tainter, flash 9 is an improvement over v7
<robbie_crash> Is there a way when configuring a program for install to make it use a different package than the one it's calling for?
<tainter> crdlb, i've got Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31 (from about:plugins) it still gives me problems though
<toas1> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hda1: Not a directory
<Agrajag> toas1: that's not a directory, that's a device
<h1st0> toas1: ahh i'm sorry
<robbie_crash> for instance, banshee installing wants to use dbus-1 and dbus-glib-1 but those have been replaced with dbus and dbus-glib-1-3
<toas1> thnx
<toas1> brb
<h1st0> toas1: you'd have to mount /dev/hda1 then chroot to the folder its mounted to.
<crdlb> tainter, I don't know what you could to to fix it (esp. since it's closed source so there aren't multiple builds)
<h1st0> robbie_crash: what do you mean building from source?  and changing dependencies?
<robbie_crash> h1st0: I guess, yeah
<h1st0> robbie_crash: you can use checkinstall to create your own debs and specify version dependencies etc...
<tainter> crdlb: i'll just boot into windows to use flash
<_goofy_> is there a way to serch for and delete orphened and unused files
<robbie_crash> from what I understand I do: sudo ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-avahi --disable-docs
<robbie_crash> which configures it
<crdlb> tainter, give opera a try
<robbie_crash> then make install oit
<robbie_crash> *it
<tainter> crdlb, alright, i'll see
<h1st0> robbie_crash: yeah then you would build it using make   then to create a deb you would use checkinstall.
<Taime1> hey crdlb
<NegativeSpace> Is it possible to write the output from a command; say, ls, to a file?
<h1st0> robbie_crash: that way if its all messed up you could jsut remove the deb with dpkg -r nameofdeb.deb
<Taime1> what about tainter's java?
<Taime1> could that be the problem?
<mjr> NegativeSpace, ls > file
<h1st0> NegativeSpace: yes ls > filename
<tainter> Taime1, how could it be java?
<crdlb> Taime1, it's crashing on youtube
<robbie_crash> thanks h1st0
<NegativeSpace> h1st0, mjr: Thanks.
<Taime1> well, i know that i have had issues with flash and stuff if my java version wasnt set correctly
<h1st0> robbie_crash: np yeah google up checkinstall It sounds like thats what you are looking for.
<goear> is there any way to solve RAM problems?
<Taime1> someone showed me how to fix that
<dooglus> !info synfig
<ubotu> synfig: vector-based 2D animation package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.05-6 (edgy), package size 1212 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<K3nto> hey guys
<crdlb> tainter, java could be the problem
<dooglus> !info synfigstudio
<ubotu> synfigstudio: vector-based 2D animation package (graphical user interface). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.05-3 (edgy), package size 1288 kB, installed size 4300 kB
<Subhuman> goear, what ram problerms do you mean?
<K3nto> can i install Ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<Slart> pulseaudio needs libc6 >2.5 but edgy only has libc6 2.4, can I install libc6 2.5 and still have libc6 2.4 installed?
<goear> Subhuman: I dont really know when I try toinstall Ubuntu it launches the memory test automatically
<goear> something must be detecting
<Taime1> i forget the command, tainter, to select the version of java you want your system to use
<Taime1> anyone?
<crdlb> Taime1, tainter is MIA
<Taime1> i see
<Subhuman> goear, i've never heard of that behavior - you sure your selecting the correct option?
<Subhuman> AND - if you run it - does it show any errorS?
<goear> yeah
<Nukez> If I have something plugged in to line in... how can I hear it through my speakers?
<Subhuman> Nukez, type "alsamixer" in terminal - and move left and right with the left/right keys
<Subhuman> and unmute the line in
<buches> I installed NetworkManager, but it doesn't show up in the Notification Area.  Any help?
<crdlb> Nukez, you may need to use the up arrow to raise the volume too
<Subhuman> or Nukez - "sudo apt-get install alsamixergui" to get a gui version which is nice
<h1st0> buches: maybe you have to add it.
<h1st0> Subhuman: nice gui version didn't know that was there.
<Subhuman> buches, you normally need to log out and log back in
<Stormx2> K3nto: Why would you want to?
<buches> I have rebooted after install
<buches> it doesn't show up in my "add to panel"
<K3nto> because the computer i want to put it on has no dvd drive
<h1st0> K3nto: yes
<K3nto> just cd
<Subhuman> h1st0, yeah i find it's easier to use if your constantly changing volume
<crdlb> buches, try running nm-applet
<Stormx2> K3nto: So get the CD version?
<h1st0> K3nto: you can install from usb drive
<Subhuman> buches, thats cuz its not an applet - restart the machine
<Subhuman> thats the easiest way to start it.
<crdlb> buches, and make sure you have a notification area (ie system tray) in your panel
<h1st0> Subhuman: well I just use gnome volume manager works fine.
<K3nto> no blank cds
<K3nto> none that work anyway
<Subhuman> h1st0, it doesnt show all my sources and stuff.
<farous> On ubuntu dapper i am trying to run matlab which uses flexlm license manager. Though am trying to start the licence manager it never do really start. the same matlab running fine on mandrake 10.
* Iced_Kirby waves
<h1st0> K3nto: If the computer would support booting to usb i'm sure its possible I've heard of people doing it.
<buches> nm-applet is running; it's an auto-startup in my sessions.  ps shows it running as, "nm-applet --sm-disable
<Stormx2> K3nto: Well it *is* possible, but quite frankly I'd just buy some more CDs...
<tjl30> does anyone know if there is a program like trillian for linux
<buches> does the sm-disable mean anything?
<Stormx2> tjl30: GAIM
<Falkon4860> Can I ask a hardware question here without getting flamed?  To be fair it is hardware for my Ubuntu box
<h1st0> K3nto: just do some google 'm sure there are numerous howtos out ther.e
<jrib> farous: does this help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
* Iced_Kirby dances
<Stormx2> Falkon4860: Go for it.
<Nukez> Subhuman: Thanks
<Falkon4860> k cool
<tjl30> ya but thats just for aim I mean one for aim, msn, ect
<crdlb> buches, that's normal; make sure the network manager service is started
<farous> jrib, thanx will check it out for sure
<Stormx2> tjl30: GAIM.
<Stormx2> tjl30: Supports MSN, AIM, ICQ, Jabber, Gadu Gadu, YIM, GTalk...
<Stormx2> IRC...
<farous> ok off to reading hope will not be back thanx all
<tjl30> o
<tjl30> I didn't know that
<Stormx2> ;) The name is a little misleading isn't it?
<buches> I have two processes running that look like NetworkManager
<buches> root      4206     1  0 16:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<buches> root      4221     1  0 16:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManagerDispatcher --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManagerDispatcher.pid
<maax> re
<tjl30> yup
<h1st0> tjl30: yeap if you are using kubuntu ther is kopete does the same thing as well.
<tjl30> can you log into multiple accounts ?
<h1st0> tjl30: yeap
<Stormx2> Yep.
<Falkon4860> I recently blew the 275w PSU in my Asus P3-PH4 (see Newegg for specs and pics) case when running with a new video card (Radeon X1600 Pro).     Now I need a new PSU with 350w absolute minimum that will FIT IN A LOW PROFILE CASE.  My current PSU is 210mm x 80mm x 65mm, so it needs to be very similar to that to fit
<Falkon4860> Any suggestions?
<crdlb> buches, have you rebooted?
<degreseven> i installed the slab menu using automatix, but It doesn't show up as an option for being added to the gnome menu. The "main menu" option still just adds the regular gnome menu. Can anyone help me?
<buches> crdlb: yes, I have rebooted
<mindstate> are there any "unneccessary" daemons that can be killed in linux? maybe even stopped from autostarting something like services.msc in windows?
<Stormx2> Falkon4860: I'm not sure anyone could help in here. Tried #hardware ?
<tjl30> in kopete or gaim ?
<Subhuman> Falkon4860, look for "micro atx psu's "there normally very slim design and still fit normal connections and stuff.
<youkilldkennedy> How does one mount an ISO in ubuntu?
<Falkon4860> not yet
<Subhuman> mindstate, yeah of course
<buches> crdlb: thank you, I didn't actually have a system tray up there, I see it now
<fesurv> exit
<Subhuman> mindstate, in gnome - goto system/admin/services
<jrib> !iso | youkilldkennedy
<ubotu> youkilldkennedy: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Subhuman> you can shut things down in there.
<SpacePuppy> Falkon4860: them new Radeon cards rock! I upgraded to 500watt!
<Falkon4860> I looked for mATX PSUs but they were all more square whereas mine is rectangular, and the fan and switch are on one end as opposed to the top or bottom
<systemd0wn> how can i tell what driver my wireless card is using?
<Falkon4860> puppy, yeah they do!
<K3nto> arg
<Slart> I could use some emergency help here.. I installed a newer version of libc6 (2.5 instead of 2.4) on my Edgy system..... now synaptic wants to uninstall almost everything... how can I save my system? can I just reinstall the old version of libc6 without using synaptic?
<Falkon4860> If someone could send me a link to some place that sells or makes low profile PSUs that would be awesome, but any help is appreciated
<Stormx2> Slart: Woh... bad move
<K3nto> windows is a bother now
<K3nto> back to ubuntu!
<Falkon4860> I just want to be able to turn on my comp again (and stop using windows on my other one :D)
<Slart> Stormx2: hehe.. yea.. I kind of found that out a little late
<Jared777u> Could anyone give me a hand on reinstallng grub?  I had a multiboot with xp and ubuntu but had to reinstall XP thus over writing Grub
<Spec> Slart: you could try to boot a livecd, mount your linux partition, chroot in, and then replace libc6 with the original version
<Spec> Slart: or you could try shooting yourself in the foot
<Stormx2> Spec: He's already done that ;)
<Stormx2> !grub | Jared777u
<ubotu> Jared777u: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mindstate> Subhuman, ahhh thank you :)
<tjl30> does anyone have LinuxBIOS?
<youkilldkennedy> I'm trying to mount my ISO, what do I put as a mountpoint?
<mindstate> youkilldkennedy, make a dir in /media
<youkilldkennedy> Ahh, thanks
<systemd0wn> how can i tell what driver my wireless card is using?
<Jared777u> I wnt to terminal and did the grub root (hdo,4) setup(hd0,4) quit thing and it is still not loading
<Jared777u> and I used csidk to make my Linux partition the bootable one
<tjl30> how do you message people in a channel?
<robbie_crash> Where can I find old versions of packages?
<jrib> tjl30: just prefix what you say with their name
<robbie_crash> tjl30: /msg <user name>
<kitche> Jared777u: did you do root (hdo,4) or hd0,4
<Jared777u> root (hdo,4)
* Slart is happy again
<kitche> Jared777u: that's why it's suppose to be (hd0,4)
<Stormx2> (hdo,4) ?
<Slart> I just did a manual install of the older libc package
<robbie_crash> tjl30: jrib's probably right, mine will send a private message to them
<Jared777u> root (hd0,4) sorry
<Slart> everything is back to normal again...*breathes again*
<tavaanaa1> where can i find information on how to install xgl compiz?
<tjl30> ok
<crdlb> tavaanaa1, see #ubuntu-effects
<Slart> tavaanaa1: try beryl instead
<Slart> !beryl | tavaanaa1
<ubotu> tavaanaa1: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<robbie_crash> tavaanaa1:  beryl's way easier to install and runs better for almost everyone
<tavaanaa1> thank you
<SpudDogg> OPINION:  I can't even remember the last time I booted into Windows.  Do you think it's safe for me to take it off my machine and install Kubuntu just to play with it?
<crdlb> Am I the only one who actually likes compiz?
<robbie_crash> crdlb: you're the only one
<degreseven> yes
<Jared777u> with hda1 being my primary NTFS hda5 being linux ext3 and hda5 being linux swap
<SilentDis> crdlb, I like beryl, which is based on compiz anyway.  so, by recursion, I like compiz :D
<robbie_crash> crdlb: I actually don't know anyone who doesn't like it, but I don't know anyone who's got it running properly
<crdlb> Robbie_Crash, wfm (on gentoo though)
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: I like the concept, but it doesn't run great here.
<jrib> SpudDogg: well yes in the sense that you can use the space windows is taking up for something better.  But, no in the sense that you can try kubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop.  You can switch between kde and gnome at the login screen
<Robbie_Crash> Is there somewhere I can download outdated packages?
<tonyyarusso> SpudDogg: If you aren't using Windows, not much sense keeping it.  I wiped mine after it had been dormant like 6 months, but I'm kind of slow that way.
<tonyyarusso> Robbie_Crash: packages.ubuntu.com has stuff for many Ubuntu releases
<dooglus> what is the default DPI setting in GNOME?
<SpudDogg> jrib:  You mean I can just run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and then switch at boot?  Are you sure I won't screw up my Ubuntu installation if I do that?
<youkilldkennedy> whats the terminal command to make a directory?
<Robbie_Crash> crdlb: I just gave up on it, especially after beryl installed like nothing
<Robbie_Crash> youkilldkennedy: mkdir
<youkilldkennedy> thanks
<Robbie_Crash> np
<Robbie_Crash> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Slart> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jvik> how can i boost microphone volume? The volume is toooooo low
<youkilldkennedy> I made a directory in the media folder, how to I point the mount command to it?
<crdlb> Jvik, look for a microphone boost in alsamixer
<irunwithscissors> jvik : type 'alsamixer' into terminal
<youkilldkennedy> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<jrib> SpudDogg: you don't switch at boot, you just choose your desktop environment when you login.  It's perfectly safe, ubuntu just has GNOME by default (ubuntu-desktop pacakge) and Kubuntu has kde by default (kubuntu-desktop) package.  But everything else is the same, they use the same repositories, etc.  It shouldn't mess anything up.  I'd recommend using  aptitude install kubunt-desktop  since that will allow you to easily remove kubuntu-desktop and its deps
<Linux_User348975> I can't get my dsl connection to work with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<h1st0> jrib: I think removing kubuntu-desktop won't remove its deps though.
<Jvik> how the heck do i use alsamixer? :P what is microphone ?
<h1st0> !dsl | Linux_User348975
<ubotu> Linux_User348975: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jrib> h1st0: it will if you use aptitude
<Linux_User348975> thank you
<jrib> h1st0: *unused* deps at least :)
<SilentDis> Linux_User348975, what kind of DSL equipment do you have?  is it 'straight' DSL, PPPoE, is there a router involved?
<h1st0> jrib: yea most the kde apps will still hang around.  I just wish it would keep gnome menus seperate from kde menus.  But oh well.
<SpudDogg> jrib:  So I'm really only installing the KDE then.  That sounds to me like all of my settings (network, /etc/apt/sources.list, etc) will still be used.  Is that correct?
<Jvik> how do i choose volume on input irunwithscissors ?
<RandomizeR> hey guys, i need to move my linux from hda7 to sda1 (new drive), and at the same time make a /home partition.. can someone please talk to me, i did find lots of how-tos but i kinda need to talk to a human about this
<crdlb> SpudDogg, it's just a different Desktop environment
<irunwithscissors> jvik: arrow keys up and down
<joshua__> so, is this the ubuntu help chan, or is there a seperate channel strictly for that?
<crdlb> SpudDogg, the cores of the *buntu's are identical
<RandomizeR> i have the Ubuntu live cd, which i know i'll use to copy the files to the new drive
<Jvik> irunwithscissors, yes i understand that. But wich one of those things am i supposed to choose ?
<crdlb> joshua__, this is the help channel
<joshua__> ok. thanks.
<irunwithscissors> jvik: you wanted input, right?
<jrib> SpudDogg: yes, you are right.  You are installing kde and the kubuntu applications like its text editor, browser, ...
<joshua__> i'm tryign to figure out a bcm4311 problem...just going to idle in here in case i get stuck
<joshua__> .
<Jvik> irunwithscissors, yes. But i there is no way i can turn that up. :S
<jrib> SpudDogg: you can have dozens of window manager to choose from if you want
<irunwithscissors> jvik: press tab to go over to capture, then turn it up
<IndyGunFreak> joshua__: thats wireless right?
<SpudDogg> crdlb, jrib:  Thanks.  But, jrib, I have been meaning to ask someone who knows what the difference between 'apt-get' and 'aptitude' are.
<Jvik> aha :) thanks
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, yes, broadcom
<irunwithscissors> np :)
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SilentDis> RandomizeR, I'm very particular about hardware configs... I'd be the first to recommend a reinstall after backing up your /var/cache/apt/archives, /home, and /etc/apt/sources.list, and then reinstall how you want it, finally restore everything.  that's just me though.  there is other ways to do it (using dd and such), but as I said, I prefer to make things from 'scratch' when i'm upgrading major hardware
<SpudDogg> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<h1st0> SpudDogg: aptitude handles removal of dependencies better than apt-get
<grndslm> aptitude rulez!
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: i thought it was, just wasn't a 100%
<youkilldkennedy> Why does it tell me my mount point does not exsist even after I made a directory in /media?
<jrib> SpudDogg: well aptitude has an ncurses interface too.  The most important difference imo is that aptitude keeps track of when things are installed as dependencies.  So that if you install A and A pulls in B and C, then when you remove A, aptitude will tell you that B and C are no longer needed and let you remove them easily
<iniakulohhahaha> how to install lex on ubuntu
<kitche> youkilldkennedy: how are you trying to mount it the exact command your using
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: lex?
<iniakulohhahaha> yes
<youkilldkennedy> sudo mount -o loop Civ4\ ISO.iso Civ4
<wimpies> I have this dialog running from under adept-updater asking me for a nice value.  I cannot input any value (no textbox).  Clicking on next does not work (no value I presume) and cancel terminates installation
<SpudDogg> h1st0, jrib:  cool thanks man...do you use that for all package installations instead of apt-get?
* iniakulohhahaha want to install ispconfig but the installer ask me to install lex first
<_cerberus_> does anyone know how to get a webcam working? It's produced by Vimicro and apparently uses the gspca driver but all I get is a blank screen when using camorama or spcagui
<joshua__> indygunfreak: Yeah. the doc there is what i'm following for my card, I've just run into something when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper and i don't know what went wrong.
<h1st0> SpudDogg: I do.
<RandomizeR> SilentDis: i would normally do that, but i have been customizing this installation for a week now and i downloaded a ton of packages and installed a dozen big apps, so i kinda hate to re-do this all from scratch :-s
<grndslm> youkilldkennedy... sudo mount -o loop ISO.iso /media/Civ4
<grndslm> that's what that should look like
<crdlb> SpudDogg, I would if I wasn't braindead
<K3nto> what is the itues equivqlent for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> joshua__: ok... sorry i'm clueless on wireless, bu tthere's a lot of smart folks here
<h1st0> SpudDogg: the only thing I use apt-get for is if I'm building something form source I will use apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<K3nto> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<K3nto> 1players
<joshua__> k3nto: amarok is awesome
<Slart> K3nto: depends on what parts of itunes you want
<K3nto> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jrib> SpudDogg: yes, I do.   for installation and removing I usually prefer aptitude.  Oh, aptitude installs "recommended" packages by default too, apt-get doesn't.  Here's the documentation, http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/, aptitude's search is really powerful too as you can see.
<zeroflox> who can pastebin the normal ubuntu 6.10 sources.list for me pelase?
<grndslm> add madman to the huge list of audo players
<jrib> !sources | zeroflox
<ubotu> zeroflox: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<K3nto> amarok
<Slart> K3nto: if it's synching with an ipod then I think amarok will do nicely..
<youkilldkennedy> Thanks!
<jrib> !easysource | zeroflox
<ubotu> zeroflox: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SpudDogg> jrib, h1st0, crdlb:  Excellent.  Thanks very much fellas.
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: it looks ilke JLex is in the repositories, description says, "A lex-style lexical analyser generator for java"
<Slart> K3nto: but I don't think amarok will let you buy music from itunes
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: you can try sudo apt-get install jlex
<zeroflox> i dont want to make one..
<zeroflox> i just want the original one
<iniakulohhahaha> is jlex same with lex ?
<irunwithscissors> i think it's possible to purchase itunes music through a browser window....not sure but i think i may have done it before
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: the description says, "A Lex Style".. so I'm assuming it is.
<IndyGunFreak> if its not, i guess you can always just remove it.
<K3nto> cool, amarok is on the way
<K3nto> i LOVE how streamlined ubuntu is
<SpudDogg> Has anyone else noticed slow repos lately?
<IndyGunFreak> K3nto: once you really start to get the hang of it, it is really easy
<IndyGunFreak> SpudDogg: no, i've had no probs at all.
<K3nto> i dont buy much music ;)
<Slart> K3nto: I had some problems using the version in the repository.. I think I got a newer one from their site which worked better.. but it might just be me
<_cerberus_> does anyone know how to get a webcam working? It's produced by Vimicro and apparently uses the gspca driver but all I get is a blank screen when using camorama or spcagui
<zeroflox> who can pastebin the normal ubuntu 6.10 sources.list for me please, and dont link me to a site, because im just looking for the original.. not building my own..
<iniakulohhahaha> is there any alternative ?
<K3nto> ill check the versions
<SpudDogg> IndyGunFreak, I used to download at around 800-900KB/s, but for the last few weeks its been at like 50-100KB/s.  Any suggestions?
<irunwithscissors> spud: dont complain about 100 kb/s :P
<IndyGunFreak> SpudDogg: its stayed average for me for a while...(around 250-300k)
<RandomizeR> does anyone have enough info about moving my linux installation to a new hard drive?
<lufi1> I'm wanting to run Beryl on some pretty meagre hardware (onboard intel 82845, released at least 4 years ago) and the wiki guide says that if the card supports direct rendering it will work. Mine doesn't... should I give up?
<K3nto> i need info on memory card reade compatability
<RandomizeR> i'd be very grateful for any assistance...
<Slart> lufi1: hmm.. probably
<up365> _cerberus_, use this link to find if your webcam is supported or the drivers you may need http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/index.php
<irunwithscissors> luf: even if it was supported it would probably look terrible im guessing
<joshua__> wasn't Herd 5 supposed to be released today?
<lufi1> irunwithscissors: yeah, that's what i'm thinking
<Slart> lufi1: I think it will be very slow if you even get it working
<lufi1> :(
<K3nto> !mcreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grndslm> *does a better torrent client exist than ktorrent?*  (I'm starting to wonder if a switch to KDE would make sense considering I'm starting to find that apps like KTorrent, Amarok, and K3b are unbeatable)
<_cerberus_> thanks up365, I'll check it out
<adam_> is it possible to install a printer to a server install?  I'm going on four hours total attempting here...
<iniakulohhahaha> IndyGunFreak : thx but i thing flex more compatible
<SpudDogg> jrib:  One last question while kubuntu-desktop installs:  Right now I have a keyboard shortcut set up to open a terminal window (alt+t).  If I'm in KDE, will that open a terminal or konsole or nothing?
<iniakulohhahaha> thx for your suggestion
<Slart> grndslm: azureus? if you have the memory and resources
<toodles> RandomizeR: Look into the dd command.
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: no prob, did you search the repos for flex?..
<toodles> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iniakulohhahaha> btw i have already do apt-get install dnsmasq
<jrib> SpudDogg: won't do anything probably, you'll have to configure it in kde
<grndslm> Slart:  sorry, no java apps allowed on my machine unless it's the only option
<SpudDogg> jrib.  gotcha.  thanks
<Slart> grndslm: utorrent through wine? =)
<RandomizeR> toodles: i already have the copying part figured out, it's the grub reinstallation i'm worried about
<iniakulohhahaha> and i dont want to use it anymore so i type apt-get remove dnsmasq | but the config and other file of dnsmasq still exist on my box, how to remove it ?
<grndslm> Slart...hhmm....i have been meaning to try out wine lately
<iniakulohhahaha> with clean
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: flex is in my repos also (at first i thought you said lex)... so try sudo apt-get install flex
<toodles> RandomizeR: With dd you can also copy the boot sector so with a bit of luck you shouldn't need to reinstall grub.
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: i'm not real sure to be truthful.
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<iniakulohhahaha> ubuntu
<h1st0> toodles: dd is disk dump
<iniakulohhahaha> dapper
* irunwithscissors slaps J4t around a bit with a large trout
<h1st0> toodles: whoops sry.
<Jared777u> okay I a still having problems getting grub reinstalled I do the steps but it will not boot into grup at startup
<irunwithscissors> sweet mIRC has built in trout-slappage
<Jared777u> grub
<h1st0> Jared777u: you need to have grub on the mbr of the bootable drive.
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: Menu System/Admin/Synaptic package manager.. search for the files you're trying to move, right click, click mark for removal, then remove it.
<h1st0> !grub | Jared777u
<ubotu> Jared777u: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<K3nto> !radio
<iniakulohhahaha> i use server mode ( console )
<Jared777u> Yes i tried both ways on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubotu> radio: ncurses-based radio application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<kski> what do i need to install to make programs? i get a "no rule to make targer" error when i try to make my program
<RandomizeR> toodles: i think i'm gonna have to reinstall grub.. i also need to make a /home partition, any idea how to do that??
<IndyGunFreak> iniakulohhahaha: oh...
<h1st0> !build-essentials | kski
<ubotu> kski: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kski> thank you
<grndslm> Slart:  have you personally used utorrent on wine?
<iniakulohhahaha> any idea about remove software using apt-get with clean remove without any file of the software will "stay" at my box ?
<toodles> RandomizeR: For grub, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Slart> grndslm: nope.. I've used it when I had windows on the box.. and I've seen screenshots and such.. apparently it works
<K3nto> o yeah thats another thing
<jrib> iniakulohhahaha: sudo apt-get --purge remove PACKAGE_NAME
<Slart> grndslm: I use azureus myself
<_cerberus_> up356: I found an equivilent device (same vendor/product ID) which claims it is supported and to use the driver I am currently using
<K3nto> while im waiting for DL and burning stuff, i was going to configure Wine for WoW
<grndslm> Slart:  I'm wondering if i should download the standalone program, or the installation version of utorrent?  the standalone version doesn't quite work
<iniakulohhahaha> ty
<Jared777u> did the sudo grub, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0,4), quit....  should I do Setup (hd0) instead for a multiboot system?
<toodles> RandomizeR: I understood you to have copied the whole hdd. Did you just copy a partition?
<cyclops> I have an issues with Samba, how do I configure Samba to allow windows clients to browse the network, I get a message that the network name no longer exists from the windows clients when I try, they are all Windows XP pro, service pack 2 (firewalls off)
<cyclops> any help?
<Slart> grndslm: I don't think there is much of a difference
<K3nto> how do i start wine?
<warriorness> Hello all... I'm using the 5.10 LiveCD right now, since my hard drive with my Gentoo install on it died, and it's the only LiveCD I have. Now, I need to copy my data to my other hard drive, but I need ntfs-3g for that, and it's not in the default repos (and no guides say anything about earlier than 6.06). Can anybody help me get fuse and ntfs-3g installed?
<h1st0> cyclops: are you prompting them for user and pass?
<Slart> grndslm: get the standalone version.. it's only a small exe file.. I think you can run it in install-mode to make it create shortcuts and such
<RandomizeR> toodles: i just copied the / partition, and made an new swap partition on the new hd
<irunwithscissors> k3nto, type 'wine' at a terminal followed by the program name
<up365> _cerberus_,  good I had no luck with my Logitech Quik cam but it worked in SUSE
<cyclops> h1st0, not that I know of, but I don't get a prompt in Windows XP for that.
<grndslm> K3nto:  as far as I know, you just download wine, and then find the .exe file you want with the terminal....then type wine program.exe
<RandomizeR> toodles:  as well as another one supposedly for /home
<h1st0> cyclops: well I would just make sure that samba is setup to listen.
<K3nto> okay
<K3nto> wine PROGRAM
<h1st0> cyclops: basicall you need samba and smbfs
<grndslm> Slart:  i tried, but all I can see is the window border/frame
<ramza3> I have release 6.06, I was debating downloading 6.10, is it much of a big release or will I be fine with 6.06
<zithowa> i put in a new hard drive and now GRUB will not boot my system (giving me error 17: partition not found)
<Jared777u> okay I got it thanks guys
<h1st0> cyclops: let me find you a link on samba set up that explains everythign nice hold up.
<Slart> grndslm: what version of wine? I'll give it a try
<toodles> RandomizeR: Ah, ok. In that case I'd recommend getting it going step by step. Try to get grub going first.
<cyclops> h1st0, most of Samba works, I am able to connect to a share if I know its name
<joshua__> ramza3: Edge destroyed my machine on my desktop when I updated
<RandomizeR> ok
<crdlb> ramza3, 6.06 will be supported for 3 years unlike 6.10
<grndslm> Slart:  0.9.30
<jrib> ramza3: if you do not want more recent software then dapper should be fine.  No need to download 6.10, you can upgrade if you choose to
<toodles> RandomizeR: You can create another partition later and then mount it as /home
<up365> _cerberus_, so is your going to work ?
<jrib> !upgrade | ramza3
<ubotu> ramza3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h1st0> cyclops: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<RandomizeR> toodles: i'll reboot into the live cd now and give it a try..
<h1st0> cyclops: ahh you just can't browse to the share?
<crdlb> ramza3, so you can stick w/ dapper for a while
<RandomizeR> toodles: thx :)
<K3nto> "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe": Module not found"  whats this mean
<cyclops> h1st0, correct
<BENN92647> hi everyone
<ramza3> crdlb, got ya
<up365> *webcam
<toodles> RandomizeR: No prob. Good luck!
<h1st0> cyclops: perhaps the workgroup settings
<K3nto> am i supposed to have an app in place?
<h1st0> cyclops: the samba server and xp machines would need to be on the same workgroup
<cyclops> h1st0, checked that, both are identical
<grndslm> K3nto:  you must use the terminal to find the app (cd & ls commands & such)
<_cerberus_> up365: The webcam works in windows so I know it's fine
<grndslm> K3nto:  and THEN type wine program.exe
<warriorness> Hello all... I'm using the 5.10 LiveCD right now, since my hard drive with my Gentoo install on it died, and it's the only LiveCD I have. Now, I need to copy my data to my other hard drive, but I need ntfs-3g for that, and it's not in the default repos (and no guides say anything about earlier than 6.06). Can anybody help me get fuse and ntfs-3g installed?
<BENN92647> well this is really fustrating i have done everything I was told and now i got some thing on my task bar and it says its a luancher but there is no program associated with it, is this wine?
<h1st0> cyclops: So if you go to start run and //nameofserver   you get an error?
<Slart> grndslm: works here.. on wine 9.31
<h1st0> cyclops: but if you do //nameofserver/share  you don't?
<BENN92647> hi indy
<h1st0> warriorness: You should be able to follow the directions for building ntfs-3g with the version you have.
<cyclops> h1st0, hang on, I've only ever done //name/share
<up365> _cerberus_,  I got an error msg that /dev/video was already in use, Im pretty sure theres probably some way around that but I havent found it yet
<h1st0> cyclops: well \\ or // nameofserver/nameoffolder
<youkilldkennedy> How does one mount a .CUE file?
<warriorness> h1st0, I could not find any instructions for 5.10... only for 6.06 and 6.10
<crdlb> warriorness, can you get any other livecd , the ubuntu install cd isn't really designed for that
<grndslm> Slart:  I don't get it...there's no real configuration for wine is there??
<BENN92647> lmao
<cyclops> h1st0, ok, so that works, but what I need to do is, I want to use the windows network browser facility to browse all the servers on the network.
<Slart> youkilldkennedy: you don't.. you make it into an iso using bchunk
<h1st0> warriorness: yeah just follow the instructions for 6.06 unless it has you adding repos.
<mikemacd> can someone help me with "installing xgl in feisty"
<Slart> grndslm: there's winecfg.. but that's about it
<warriorness> crdlb, I'd rather not - I'm trying to avoid burning another CD by doing this
<rp3> so if I plug in a joy stick it will just work with ubuntu?
<warriorness> h1st0, it tells me to add repos
<BENN92647> i got wine installed and its nowhere to be found, seems that it can be a big hassle to get going
<Slart> grndslm: but try updating.. 0.9.30 was a bit dodgy
<h1st0> cyclops: yeah thats just strange that browsing isn't working. But direct specifying is.
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, can anyone help me with reinstalling GRUB?
<_cerberus_> up365: no error messages, they went away when I installed the driver, viewers can connect to the camera (im assuming they can because there are no errors) but just display a blank grey screen
<The_PHP_Jedi> It cannot find (hd0,4)...
<toodles> BENN92647: Winde is not a graphical application.
<The_PHP_Jedi> (from Live CD)
<h1st0> warriorness: hrm...
<BENN92647> ahhh
<toodles> BENN92647: I meant wine. Sorry.
<cyclops> h1st0, I thought so too
<BENN92647> ok so how do i launch it
<h1st0> warriorness: the other option is to make a fat32 partition and transfer the data there
<The_PHP_Jedi> BENN92647: : command line.. wine app.exe
<h1st0> cyclops: is the server firewalled?
<The_PHP_Jedi> wine app.exe -- after you cd to the directory where the windows exe is
<crdlb> warriorness, you're going to have trouble finding ntfs-3g for breezy
<BENN92647> cool now do i need the CD that i want to install in ther eat the time?
<warriorness> h1st0, that's the other thing I'm trying to avoid doing: repartitioning
<warriorness> crdlb, all right, I'll try a different LiveCD
<warriorness> thanks for the help
<youkilldkennedy> BENN92647: in terminal type winefile for easy browsing.
<h1st0> cyclops: Yeah I don't know what controls browsing I know windows blows at network browsing.  You may have to just restart the windows machine and check again.  If not perhaps ask in #samba
<h1st0> warriorness: It would be difficult to install ntfs-3g on 5.xx  If you need instructions to do os.
<cyclops> h1st0, thanks
<BENN92647> wine created without open gl support why is that
<Hummin> ssup fells
<up365> _cerberus_, I looked on that link site for my cam - not supported kinda stuck for now
<zeroflox> ok i might found my problem
<Hummin> prolly noob question.. but in feisty herd 4.. it says everywhere that ati's driver's supposed to be enabled by default.. but I get vesa
<Hummin> x1300 card
<BENN92647> if you talk to a guru they can create a script to run your camera
<h1st0> BENN92647: wine works with opengl
<h1st0> Hummin: fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1
<_cerberus_> up365, did you look for the camera name or for the product/vendor IDs?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I need GRUB help.... how do you reinstall GRUB if it can't find (hd0,4), (hd0,5), etc.. and it says /dev/hda is not a BIOS device or something
<zeroflox> it seems the module isnt loaded in linux-restricted or something
<zeroflox> anyone care to help plz
<BENN92647> when i ran it, i got this: disabling OpenGL support
<Hummin> h1st0: alright.. thanks
<h1st0> !grub | The_PHP_Jedi
<ubotu> The_PHP_Jedi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Taime1> i right clicked a link for a stream and saved it, right clicked the pls file, told it that i want to use vlc to play those files, and when i click on a link, it STILL opens it with my mplayer plugin...is there another way to get firefox to open these streams with the player of my choice?
<h1st0> zeroflox: what are you trying to do?
<crdlb> Taime1, look inside the pls file and get the url
<BENN92647> it says the GLLib was not found:No libGL on this box
<crdlb> then pass that to vlc
<h1st0> Taime1: well you have plugins for firefox that control playing in windows
<zeroflox> hlst0 im trying to get my ati drivers to work
<zeroflox> but something someone said that it had something to do with linux-restricted stuff and he left..
<Taime1> it used to open streams with an external player.
<h1st0> Taime1: about:plugins will show you installed plugins for firefox.
<zeroflox> h1st0, he took a look at my Xorg.0.log or something and he said that
<h1st0> zeroflox: did you follow the instructions in the wiki?
<zeroflox> yes
<up365> _cerberus_, devices-webcam-vendor name - product name
<zeroflox> 3 persons tried to help me now
<zeroflox> still nothing
<h1st0> zeroflox: okay well if you need linux-restricted modules try sudo aptitude install  linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<BENN92647> hlst0 what does "No libGL on this box" mean?
<zeroflox> how do i know if i allready have them?
<h1st0> BENN92647: What are you trying to do?
<h1st0> zeroflox: dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted
<zeroflox> and he also said 1 more.. common-restricted..  or something
<BENN92647> configure wine
<h1st0> BENN92647: For what an opengl app?
<h1st0> BENN92647: What video card od you have?
<BENN92647> i need it to have directX9.0a and openGL support
<h1st0> BENN92647: ahh well directx9 in wine isn't going to happen.
<BENN92647> 7600 GS Nvidia
<h1st0> BENN92647: do you have the nvidia-glx drivers installed?
<irunwithscissors> i've got guild wars running on 6.1
<_cerberus_> up365 if you type 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices' with the webcam plugged in it should bring un a lot of info on the webcam including the product and and vendor ID, use those in the search (one at a time)
<BENN92647> i have the ones easy unbuntu instaled
<The_PHP_Jedi> guys, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <-- does not work for me.. find /boot/grub/stage1 fails in the first place, although my root partition is mounted
<BENN92647> think thier generic
<h1st0> BENN92647: argh easy ubuntu ....
<irunwithscissors> benn: look up 'envy'....installes the newest drivers
<BENN92647> yeah im a n00by n00b n00b
<zeroflox> ok im lost
<gh> hello everyone, I am running into a slight issue with Ubuntu. I have two nic cards,both statically assigned, one of them has a 192. IP the other has a 137.x.x. ip, both hit different routers. When i have both enabled, i can no longer go online..
<h1st0> BENN92647: well if you are trying to get a specific app to work with wine you may want to check out their appdb its at appdb.winehq.com
<gh> can someone help?
<zeroflox> been trying to fix this for 3 days..
<zeroflox> :(
<h1st0> BENN92647: search for the app and they usually have howtos
<BENN92647> it says i can play WoW on it
<h1st0> zeroflox: okay do you have linux-restricted-modules installed for your current kernel?
<up365> _cerberus_, thanks I'll try that
<h1st0> BENN92647: You can there are howtos on the appdb if you just go there.
<BENN92647> ik
<zeroflox> i think so h1st0
<K3nto> can somebody help me with getting wow on ubuntu with win?
<K3nto> wine?
<K3nto> i installed it.
<K3nto> i thinkl
<h1st0> BENN92647: the only thing to make sure is if you have proper nvidia drivers installed
<zeroflox> h1st0, want to take a look at my Xorg log file? maybe you can find it..
<h1st0> K3nto: go to appdb.winehq.com
<joshua__> K3nto: Chech out cedega too
<h1st0> zeroflox: sure.
<mikemacd> can someone help me with "installing xgl in feisty"
<gh> hello everyone, I am running into a slight issue with Ubuntu. I have two nic cards,both statically assigned, one of them has a 192. IP the other has a 137.x.x. ip, both hit different routers. When i have both enabled, i can no longer go online..
<h1st0> zeroflox: did you post it to pastebin?
<zeroflox> let me put it in pastebin
<jrib> mikemacd: #ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<nero_> anyone here good with autofs/nfs shares?  I am trying to get rw access to my userspace account on my new Ubuntu box, when connected via autofs to an NFS share on the network.
<K3nto> yeah but cedega requires money
<K3nto> nuff said
<mikemacd> thank you jrib!
<h1st0> K3nto: you don't need cedega
<aoupi> what command can I use to see what version of a package I have installed?
<nero_> the nfs share is correctly configured to allow rw access, and in my ubuntu box auto.misc file, I have set the rw flag, but I still get a "permission denied" when I try to write to the disk.
<h1st0> mikemacd: #ubuntu-effects is xgl support
<up365> _cerberus_, sure would like to work it Ubuntu, seeing how it works in SUSE with no problem
<h1st0> aoupi: dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<aoupi> h1st0: thanks
<BENN92647> ok so im screwed cant pay Guild Wars
<BENN92647> *play
<zeroflox> h1st0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8148/
<h1st0> BENN92647: I dunno did you try searching for the app in the appdb
<BENN92647> yeah
<zeroflox> guild wars works with wine
<BENN92647> im ther enow
<h1st0> zeroflox: kk checking
<BENN92647> im there now
<zeroflox> well atleast im told so
<Slart> BENN92647: you can't? I thought guild wars was on the platinum list.. or at least the gold list.. (appdb.winehq.org)
<BENN92647> no
<BENN92647> its a told directX9 game
<BENN92647> *total
<kash> hmm
<adam_> How do I print a text file from the command line?
<kash> i downloaded the Ubuntu server ISO
<kash> and it doesn't start setu
<kash> setup*
<freezey> can somebody tell how i can write to my external hard drive?
<marx2k> video games and wireless... the linux achiles heels
<zeroflox> h1st0, something on line 713 i guess
<richj23> hi
<BENN92647> i think you have to mount the external drive first
<bjames> hi all - I have a quick C++ question
<adam_> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<richj23> i have quite a major prob, can anyone help??
<Slart> BENN92647: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6861
<h1st0> zeroflox: what are the results of uname -r in a terminal
<crdlb> adam_, which lpd you could "cat file| lpr " but I don't think that works w/ cups
<zeroflox> 2.6.17-11-generic
<marx2k> !answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richj23> i cannot boot into ubuntu, nor recovery mode
<bjames> I'm null'ing pointers in a constructor and I keep getting the error "'null' was not declared in this scope" - how can this be?  I thought null was a primitive type in C++?
<h1st0> zeroflox: what about dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted  does that show one that matches 2.6.17-11-generic
<toodles> bjames: www.cprogramming.com is a better place to ask. Unless it's ubuntu specific.
<RandomDestructn> richj23, what happens?
<adam_> crdlb: Ahh, yeah, I'm using cups...
<kash> so how do i start setup from the disc cmd line?
<BENN92647> you rule!
<bjames> toodles: is that a forum or IRC?
<zeroflox> a few ill pastebin them ok h1st0
<jrib> bjames: ##c++  may be more appropriate on irc
<BENN92647> thanks slart
<eric__> anyone have any experience with fglrx?
<K3nto> okay, im at http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<The_Jack_of_Club> hey i bought a new mouse and it has two buttons on the side and youre supposed to be able to set them in windows and in osx but i dont know how to set them in linux... the buttons dont do anything when i press them
<h1st0> zeroflox: okay
<Slart> BENN92647: you're welcome
<richj23> this is the last line before it hangs: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c:v2.6:USB HID Core driver
<toodles> bjames: http://www.cprogramming.com/board.html is their forum, but the replies are usually fast
<h1st0> zeroflox: unfortunately I have to go eat I will be back ina little bit.
<BENN92647> now if you can do a step by step to help me get it installed and running i'd be most grateful
<richj23> im using -11 and -10 kernel versions
<eric__> it seems that hardware acceleration is working, but things are getting rendered wrong
<richj23> tried both
<zeroflox> h1st0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8150/
<marx2k> The_Jack_of_Club, what do those 2 buttons do in other OS's?
<RandomDestructn> out of my expertise
<eric__> they get shifted to the left
<The_Jack_of_Club> nothing until you set them with the software provided
<BENN92647> im totally intimidated by the process
<marx2k> ah
<The_Jack_of_Club> its a kensington ci60
<IndyGunFreak> BENN92647: intimidated by what?
<richj23> any ideas?
<marx2k> so what do u want them to do
<BENN92647> installing Guildd Wars through Wine
<Taime1> how do i get firefox to open streams with an external player like xmms? it used to do that for me, i dont remember when it stopped
<BENN92647> lots ofcoding
<The_Jack_of_Club> i dunno is there a list i can get to decide?
<RandomDestructn> The_Jack_of_Club, did you google for "linux 5 button mouse"?
<RandomDestructn> there seem to be a lot of hits
<zeroflox> h1st0, did ya check mate?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ill try
<BENN92647> i need an easy to follow guide, like the ones in unbuntu_edgy
<Slart> BENN92647: can't help you there.. haven't patched wine myself.. perhaps someone else can help you
<richj23> can anyone help?
<Nukez> Hi
<toodles> Taime1: In firefox, Edit->Preferences->Content->Manage
<BENN92647> well if gravemind comes on he is the master guru of all things unbuntu right now
<RandomDestructn> The_Jack_of_Club, the first hit has the answer
<Taime1> .pls files are not in that list of manageable files
<Nukez> I need some help...
<Nukez> when I log out, the screen just goes blank
<pmcnett> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed on my Toshiba laptop. Love it. Laptop failing. What are my chances of buying a MacBook, and moving the drive to it, and having it "just work"?
<Nukez> also when I start up the status screen is black and white... no color at all
<toodles> Taime1: What happens when you click on a plc file?
<RandomDestructn> pmcnett, if you move your home dir over, then reinstall, most stuff should work I'd think
<toodles> Taime1: *pls
<Taime1> mplayer plugin...bleh!
<Taime1> embedded
<richj23> what are common kernel options for grub?
<toodles> Taime1: 1 sec, I'll have a quick look
<richj23> bash/sg or something? for command line
<Jake333> hey
<Jake333> can anyone help with resolustions
<Jake333> or panning
<zeroflox> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<zeroflox> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<TheVault> Does anyone have any videos on how to install a broadcom 43xx on ubuntu. I have followed every instruction out there and I keep getting errors. Iv installed Ubuntu many different times and I keep getting problems when trying to install my driver....Thats the only thing I hate about Ubuntu so far, everything else I love!!!
<Jake333> i need to make this fit my screen
<crdlb> zeroflox, what video card?
<zeroflox> 9800se
<Taime1> TheVault, i have NEVER been able to do it, sorry
<richj23> why would ubuntu just completely stop booting??
<RandomDestructn> Jake333, google for someones xorg.conf for the same monitor as you
<Taime1> i bought a new card
<zeroflox> crdlb,  i tried to do everything
<RandomDestructn> Jake333, thats what I did anyway, easier than looking up all the specs
<crdlb> zeroflox, use the open source radeon driver
<zeroflox> installed everything.. read guides/wiki's
<crdlb> not fglrx
<sivik> ok, i have a Teamspeak shortcut in the kde gui, and teamspeak isn't installed to the /usr/bin folder, how do i know how that link is set up so i can use it in a different gu
<zeroflox> trust me.. ive been busy for 3 days now..
<zeroflox> and its not gonna work
<toodles> Taime1: I'm baffeled. It should be there. Doesn't make any sense to me that it's not.
<Jake333> lol i doubt anyones using a tv
<Jake333> called konka
<TheVault> Taimel: Well everytime I think I think I got everything done right, some error or something comes up and whanot and its all hectic lol
<RandomDestructn> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Jake333: yeah, you're probably right
<Jake333> a 32 inch lcd konka tv
<capuchin> hi I am trying to do some IO benchmarking ... I can get IO stats for the machine with vmstat ... how do I get IO stats for an individual process?
<RandomDestructn> itll be the same as any tv then
<Jake333> well then how do i pan
<Radica1Faith> help! I've gotten xgl to work, but whenever i run beryl my screen goes completely white
<richj23> any pointers could be invaluable
<Jake333> and make it stay
<crdlb> zeroflox, what is the Driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf set to?
<RandomDestructn> here lemme prvmsg you this is too noisy. heh
<Jake333> yea
<zeroflox> fglrx
<crdlb> zeroflox, have you tried setting it to ati?
<Casey__> !i have a bug where in gaim if i click on the top bar thingy where it says biddies, accounts,tools, help gaim closes
<TheVault> Is there any vidoes on how to install a broadcom driver. I know this has got to exist somewhere?
<zeroflox> ive tried everything..
<zeroflox> but i can try again i guess
<Casey__> i have a bug where in gaim if i click on the top bar thingy where it says biddies, accounts,tools, help gaim closes
<Slart> Radica1Faith: it's a known problem.. go to #ubuntu-effects and type !whitescreen the bot should help you
<crdlb> TheVault, videos?
<freezey> on my external hard drive its letting me delete the files but not move them onto it
<Casey__> how do i get to ubuntu effects
<IndyGunFreak> Casey__: that is strange
<Slart> Casey__: /j #ubuntu-effects
<irunwithscissors> freezey: you prolly dont have write access
<freezey> irunwithscissors, how do gain write acces
<TheVault> I know theres ubuntu vidoes out there showing you how to install software and things like that that people make to help others, thats why I am asking if there is any videos on how to install broadcom drivers or setting up wireless
<The_Jack_of_Club> restarting, if it doesnt work ill be back!
<dooglus> what is the default DPI setting in GNOME?
<zeroflox> still doesnt work
<irunwithscissors> freezy: not sure, but ask someone that question and they should be able to tell you
<zeroflox> setting it to ati
<irunwithscissors> freezey: try right clicking the drive
<irunwithscissors> properties
<Jake333> random
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0cdv00n.cable.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
<p47> hello I've some problems... maybe 2 hoirs ago I had 6.6 lts and all work's fine, but now with edgy internet and network are slow, can you help me please ?
<Jake333> random destruction
<irunwithscissors> see if you see anything related to privledges.
<con-man> 
<K3nto> im running into too many brick wall
<irunwithscissors> #away
<Taime1> what would have changed that would cause firefox to stop opening streams in an external player, and START opening them with embedded mplayer plugin?...poop...
<BENN92647> anyone know what the diamond box with a question mark inside it is on my taskbar?
<K3nto> can somebody help me with prepping wine for WoW?
<ubm> TheVault you can use ndis wrapper and use the windows driver if your broadcom card isnt supported on linux yet
<grndslm> Slart:  hah...i'm not sure if it was the new version of wine...but i just realized that uTorrent startes minimized, that's why i couldn't see it!!  wine's pretty sweet
<eck> BENN92647: i think that means the icon is missing
<Discovery> HEy does anyone know how to clean up the grub boot? i have like 8 entrys and i only want the ubuntu and the ubuntu recovery mode how can i remove them
<BENN92647> its a luancher with no progarm
<Slart> grndslm: hehe.. nice.. so.. you have a small, nice torrent client =)
<ScottLij> Where can I find step by step instructions on how to get DVD playback in Ubuntu 6.10?
<ConstyXIV> Discovery: sudo geit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BENN92647> how do i fix it
<TheVault> ubm: thats why I am asking. Iv read everything under the sun on how to use the thing. Iv followed all instructions and there is always something that goes wrong
<zeroflox> h1st0, you there mate..
<eck> BENN92647: right click it and edit the properties
<ConstyXIV> Discovery: comment out the unwanted entries
<TheVault> ubm: from a fresh install to jumping right into instructions, there is always something that goes wrong
<eck> Discovery: if you have a lot of old kernels, you might just want to remove them
<Discovery> ConstyXIV: sudo geit /boot/grub/menu.lst doent work is it missspelled
<ubm> TheVault: ok no problem what kind of a card do you have sory i just walked in and woke up about 10 minutes ago :)
<BENN92647> says its an app but not what app
<toodles> Taime1: If only I could think of something. I know it's not the right way of going about it, but you could try uninstalling the mplayer plugin and restarting firefox.
<Discovery> eck: how?
<eck> BENN92647: that is listed in the command
<Tidus> Discovery, it might be /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ubm> TheVault bcmxX?
<marx2k> Discovery,  gksudo gedit etc etc
<eck> Discovery: aptitude search linux-image | grep ^i
<Taime1> i guess i could, i was kinda thinking along those lines anyways
<ConstyXIV> Discovery: gedit
<marx2k> Discovery,  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<BENN92647> nothing there
<dooglus> Discovery: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eck> taht will show you what you have
<eck> then you can apt-get remove the old ones you don't need
<toodles> Taime1: Then click on a pls file, and when it asks whether to download or open it, you tell it to open it with xmms, and to always do that. Then reinstall the mplayerplugin.
<BENN92647> its all blank
<TheVault> ubm: lol its alright. I have a Broadcom 43xx wireless network card. My laptop is a Dell Inspiron E1405 & I am using Windows right now cause I just unistalled Ubuntu cause of Frustrations(not something I guess linux users wanna hear lol)
<grndslm> Slart:  I'll prolly end up sticking with ktorrent...but it's nice that i know wine works!  if i wanted to launch utorrent, the launch command would be "wine /opt/utorrent.exe"???
<Taime1> i bet that'd work man
<BENN92647> i think its wine LOL
<Taime1> ill give it a shot
<eck> BENN92647: then you can probably safely remove it
<Discovery> eck: now what?
<BENN92647> done
<marx2k> Azureus > *
<ubm> IndyGunFreak shoot me a p/m with your yahoo id
<Taime1> its such a pety problem, more of an annoyance... so if this doesnt work, ill give up
<BENN92647> ok to launch wine its $ wineapp.exe?
<marx2k> Discovery, go to the bottom of the file and comment out what you dont want
<toodles> Taime1: No idea. But it's the only thing I can't think of that might. Like I said, it doesn't make sense. Sounds like something has a bug. *shrug*
<eck> Discovery: look at which ones are installed and you don't need, then apt-get remove those packages
<Slart> grndslm: yup. that sounds right
<eck> that will automatically remove them from the grub menu too
<shiggity> BENN92647: you have to cd to the directory first
<BENN92647> on how
<lameriuga> please help, when i`m printing more than one page is not printing text on the page
<BENN92647> ok how please
<shiggity> you know how you can map /home to a separate partition at install time? well is there a way to do that without reinstalling?
<grndslm> so, nobody here'd know where to find pre-built xp machines for vmware, eh?
<zeroflox> is there a checkdisk for ubuntu?
<toodles> Taime1: Yeah, but annoyances are what make using computers fustrating. I figure there's enough in life to cause hassel without little things like that.
<eck> grndslm: i doubt that would be legal
<BENN92647> every website has a diffrent way to do it LOL
<zeroflox> to scan my hdd for errors/bad sectors?
<marx2k> grndslm, wouldnt that be a copyright issue
<Taime1> hehe
<Slart> eck: the pulseaudio tools (the flashy ones) aren't available for edgy.. they require libc6 2.5, edgy only has 2.4.. so I'll have to wait for the feisty fawn I guess
<crdlb> zeroflox, fsck
<At0mic_PC> Anyone know anything about audacity?
<BENN92647> open source= 100 ways to do one thing
<The_PHP_Jedi> fsdisk or something
<shiggity> At0mic_PC: it's awesome
<At0mic_PC> I want to loop a song.
<grndslm> eck marx2k:  i figured it would, but i heard of someone downloading pre-built machines...maybe he was mistaken
<TheVault> ubm: Do you know of any detailed tutorials that that tell you what to do with a screenshot of each step? Maybe this is something that would greatly help me?
<BENN92647> fstab
<At0mic_PC> shiggity: Yes it is!
<BENN92647> is linuxs fdisk
<ubm> TheVault well unfortunately i here this just about every day in this channel and i understand your frustration but with that attitude something as trivial as a driver for unsupported hardware will only cause you issues later on... trust me i speak from experience now lets get your card working
<marx2k> grndslm *shrug* check torrent sites :)
<eck> Slart: i am running feisty right now, so i guess i didn't run into that. can you not compile an older one though?
<zeroflox> crdlb, how can i unmount my other windows part
<zeroflox> or is that ok?
<ubm> TheVault boot into live cd
<At0mic_PC> shiggity: I'm making a ringtone and want it to loop. Need to see if it sounds ok looped.
<shiggity> At0mic_PC: I think there's a button on the gui somewhere that does loop
<TheVault> You mean I can get wireless working using the LIVE CD?
<freezey> irunwithscissors, after right clicking on it i can't change the permisions because it says its a read-only-disk
<ubm> TheVault you are on a notebook i assume
<crdlb> zeroflox, "umount /mnt/windows" ?
<TheVault> Yeah I am
<crdlb> is that what you mean?
<ubm> The Vault what is the model
<BENN92647> ok shiggity how do I CD wine, when you get done with the other guy please...thank you
<zeroflox> umount: /dev/hdc5 aankoppeling komt niet overeen met fstab
<Slart> eck: there 5 or 6 different apps.. I got some packages from the feisty fawn.. but those wanted libc6 2.5.. I didn't try compiling them myself.. I'm using pulseaudio now.. without the flashy stuff. I still have to pactl console tool to chnage stuff
<TheVault> ubm: Its a Dell Inspiron E1405 Laptop. Broadcom 4311
<crdlb> zeroflox, do you want to scan a windows partition?
<shiggity> benn92647: what are you trying to run with wine?
<asac> anyone has problems with latest dapper firefox accessing https sites here?
<zeroflox> i want to check all partitions
<zeroflox> whole hdd
<BENN92647> Guild Wars
<BENN92647> its a loooong process but first i need to know i got wine going
<crdlb> zeroflox, you have to check them separately afaik and there is no fsck.ntfs
<ubm> TheVault give me a few minutes im looking at the chipset for the wireless card your using which is integrated with the notebook correct?
<lameriuga> please help, when i`m printing more than one page is not printing text on the page, or he stops
<shiggity> BENN92647: ok the first thing to do is find where the file you want to run is
<BENN92647> its installed but nothing shows it my apps task bar rfor it
<cpk1> BENN92647: did you install wine? and run winecfg and set your cdrom drive to be cdrom and not auto or anything else?
<TheVault> ubm: Correct
<crdlb> zeroflox, at least on my system
<BENN92647> no cpk1
<TheVault> ubm: Built already inside
<shiggity> BENN92647: is it probably somewhere in ~/.wine
<TheVault> ubm: But what your telling me is that, I can get wireless working just using the LIVE CD?
<ubm> TheVault yes you can
<cpk1> BENN92647: so you havent installed guild wars yet?
<BENN92647> WOOO! thanks cpk1 (and shiggity) got wine up
<eck> Slart: well if you want to compile them, its pretty simple, you just need the gnome C++ bindings
<BENN92647> now what do i do?
<ubm> TheVault open your terminal and use this command 'sudo xterm'
<TheVault> ubm: HOLY SH**. Iv been wanting to this forever without installing Ubuntu until I got everything just right
<Slart> eck: I'll save it for some day when I'm really bored =)
<BENN92647> no i havent installed yet
<shiggity> BENN92647: just a sec
<cpk1> BENN92647: you pretty much just need to set your cdrom drive to be a cdrom drive
<TheVault> ubm: Lemme boot into Ubuntu real quick
<seravitae> Hi there, a program is asking me to fix my /etc/hosts file to contain <ip> <FQHN> <HN>. i have put 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain and the name of my pc in there, but it still errors. what do i need to set it to?
<eck> lol
<BENN92647> im in drives
<eck> they are pretty nifty
<asac> who else has problems with dapper firefox connecting to some https:// sites?
<ubm> TheVault you will need to do this again after we install but its simple and ill wait around for you to come back in after the installation
<quaal> who the hell is indygunfrak
<quaal> indygunfreak
<quaal> and why is he trying to send me files
<Guest_686> need help editing my /etc/modprobe.b/bad_list so that i can connect to the internet can anyone help me?
<Nukez> sorry about that...
<BENN92647> shows C:         ../drive_c and Z:         /
<nater_> join #microsoft
<crdlb> quaal, it was an accident apparently
<quaal> k
<BENN92647> NO! dont join the evil empire LOL
<Nukez> anyways... every time I have to restart the screen just goes blank like xserver crashes
<The_PHP_Jedi> asac: what exactly is the problem?
<eck> there was a Gnome SoC project to dynamically change the volume of different applications based on different rules (e.g. mute your audio player when the movie you are watching has focus), it will be interesting to see how that comes along once pulseaudio officially replaces esd
<K3nt> is there a gui for the biit menu?
<BENN92647> stay away fro mthe darkside
<asac> The_PHP_Jedi: do you see https connection problems
<K3nt> boot*
<The_PHP_Jedi> no
<asac> we need someone to test this
<The_PHP_Jedi> what exactly is the problem/error?
<asac> in #ubuntu-bugs
<asac> there is a regression
<asac> but we want to verify
<BENN92647> ok cpk1 how do i map Wine to the cdrom
<asac> but cannot reproduce
<Slart> BENN92647: in winecfg.. drives or something
<goodkiwiboy>           xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxcc
<eck> there was also a feisty goal to replace esd with pulseaudio, i don't think that fell through though :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cpk1> BENN92647: just pick a drive and tell it to use /media/cdrom0 as the cd
<BENN92647> ok got it, do i need to remove the other 2
<Slart> BENN92647: nope
<cpk1> no keep the other entries
<cpk1> BENN92647: make sure the cdrom entry says its a cdrom
<BENN92647> i got like 5 now
<cpk1> BENN92647: click "show advanced" and the type should say cdrom for it
<shiggity> BENN9264: lol how did you get five?
<Nukez> does anyone know waht causes the screen to be black and white on startup?
<BENN92647> crap it locked up
<shiggity> nukez: amd64 version of ubuntu does that
<BENN92647> i hit auto deteck
<shiggity> nukez: at least I think that's why mine is black and white
<gili> i have a question about the restore GRUB feature that 5.10 live cd had
<BENN92647> auto detect
<BENN92647> can i close it and reopen it?
<shiggity> BENN92647: ooh, undo undo
<cpk1> autodetect is fine
<Nukez> shiggity: does yours also crash when you try to logoff or shut down?
<BENN92647> how do i undo
<shiggity> BENN92647: autodetect is broken, the peeps on #winehq told me
<Guest_686> is there anyone who can help me connect my ubuntu connect to the internet?
<cpk1> BENN92647: find wherever /media/cdrom0 is in that list
<BENN92647> k
<eck> Guest_686: does it not do so automatically?
<gili> is there an automated restore GRUB  feature with the 6.10 live cd?
<shiggity> nukez: no mine doesn't do that ..
<Guest_686> no
<eck> Guest_686: do you have dhcp?
<Guest_686> i tried
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili: I need to restore GRUB also, hehe
<ubm> TheVault are you there?
<Guest_686> ummm
<BENN92647> crap its locked
<Guest_686> i have my vista enabled laptop
<The_PHP_Jedi> nobody here has given me an answer
<cpk1> make sure show advanced is selected BENN92647 and then make sure that /media/cdrom0 is set to cdrom
<Guest_686> connceted to internet
<cpk1> locked?
<BENN92647> should i force quit and go back in?
<cpk1> whats locked?
<eck> Guest_686: is the internet automatically configured in vista, or did you have to do a static ip configuration?
<cpk1> how?
<cpk1> why?
<BENN92647> wine app
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: an answer to what?
<Guest_686> auto
<shiggity> nukez: does it happen when you shutdown from the terminal, with this command "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<BENN92647> wine config locked on me
<The_PHP_Jedi> to reinstalling GRUB on Ubuntu Live CD
<eck> Guest_686: try something like this at the command line: sudo dhclient eth0
<cpk1> if you have to then sure kill it
<Guest_686> i tried to edit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Nukez> shiggity: dont know... let me try
<BENN92647> ok we start over now
<timfrost> !grub | The_PHP_Jedi, gili
<ubotu> The_PHP_Jedi, gili: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest_686> but it said i didnt have rights to it
<stigmerdah> Is there a package for the samba client tools?
<eck> Guest_686: is this wireless or wired?
<gili> yes yes i have read that link already
<Guest_686> wired
<gili> i got that part
<eck> try the dhclient command
<The_PHP_Jedi> That does not work, timfrost.
<The_PHP_Jedi> I have tried those links
<shiggity> nukez: do it from a virtual terminal
<BENN92647> its wineconfig?
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili: I guess we're on the same boat..
<gili> i wanted an automated process that was in the 5.10 cd.////thats all i am asking
<Guest_686> ok
<Nukez> shiggity: Virtual terminal?
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili: my GRUB doesn't see (hd0,4)
<shiggity> nukez: press crtl alt F2 to get a virtual terminal
<The_PHP_Jedi> nor hda, nor anything
<BENN92647> or wineconfg
<shiggity> nukez wait
<The_PHP_Jedi> so I can't install
<Guest_686> says cant create dhclient.leases permission denied
<cpk1> its wincfg
<Jake333> how do i mount my memory stickdrive?
<cpk1> winecfg i mean
<eck> Guest_686: you need to run it with sudo in front
<Jake333> i unmounted accidentally
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: did you fdisk -l it
<Guest_686> ok
<shiggity> nukez: to get back to this, press crtl alt F7 (or F6, can't remember)
<BENN92647> crap
<BENN92647> i killed wine
<The_PHP_Jedi> fdisk -l returns nothing
<At0mic_PC> shiggity: Found it. Wasn't exactly what I was looking for but it worked well enough. :) thanks
<Guest_686> ok
<TheVault> ubm: I am back on Ubuntu
<Guest_686> its doing stuff
<gili> thats not possible
<Guest_686> but i only have one cable
<shiggity> At0mic_PC: glad it worked! how did you do it?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I do have my root partition mounted
<Guest_686> to connect through
<eck> if it works you'll get an IP address and should be able to ping out
<ubm> TheVault i have copied some commands and put them on pastebin for you to use as a guide but first thing we need todo is enable universal repositories.
<The_PHP_Jedi> oh gili: it does return
<Guest_686> was my problem that i didnt have sudo in front?
<lee_> how do i use the cube with compiz?
<The_PHP_Jedi> srry, I tried w/ out sudo
<The_PHP_Jedi> :P
<TheVault> Alright, So you want me to enable them?
<shiggity> BENN92647: did you save your changes in winecfg, or did it crash before that?
<timfrost> Jake333: it should automount if you unplug it, then plug it back in.
<Jake333> it doesnt detect it
<ubm> TheVualt goto System --> Administration --> Software Sources
<Arkaitz> Hey
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: you need to mount the root and then get grub installed on boot HDA
<BENN92647> i think i fried my wine install, how do i bring the config screen bacnk please
<eck> yes, you need to be sudo to edit the network settings
<Arkaitz> whats the command to reboot the X server?
<gili> i have done all that already
<Guest_686> i think i have it now then thanks eck
<TheVault> Alrighty, now what
<shiggity> BENN92647: ok, use the command "winecfg"
<eck> err, you need to be root, i.e. you need to use sudo in front of the command
<ubm> TheVault enable all of them
<The_PHP_Jedi> huh gili?
<TheVault> Alright
<The_PHP_Jedi> root is mounted
<jkeyes0> Arkaitz: gnome or kde?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm trying to grub-install, doesn't work
<Arkaitz> gnome
<eck> Arkaitz: ctrl alt backspace
<BENN92647> with the quotes
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: where are you installing the grub install
<cpk1> BENN92647: winecfg
<TheVault> Ubm: Now they are downloading
<shiggity> Arkaitz: it has init.d in it someplace
<gili> what command are you running
<Arkaitz> eck Im in installation mode
<ubm> TheVault your updating?
<BENN92647> its just hanging there
<Arkaitz> Im having some problem with the installation
<eck> Arkaitz: are you in X or at a VT?
<The_PHP_Jedi> grub-install (hd0,4)
<jkeyes0> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TheVault> ubm: Yeah, I am gupdatin
<ubm> TheVault the repos
<shiggity> BENN92647: no quotes
<Arkaitz> and I have reconfigured the X Server
<ubm> ok
<BENN92647> it goes to the next like then nothing
<Nukez> shiggity: crashed...
<The_PHP_Jedi> grub-install /dev/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi> also
<eck> if you are in a console, use the command jkeyes0 listed
<shiggity> BENN92647: in linux, you normally don't put in quotes
<TheVault> Yeah, under the internet tab, I clicked all the boxes
<ubm> TheVault let me know when its complete
<BENN92647> it goes to the next line then hangs in terminal
<BENN92647> \k
<The_PHP_Jedi> I get this: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: and?
<Nukez> shiggity: crashed when I went to terminal...
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: what is your boot hda
<jimmygoon> So is ATI ever going to release drivers that will support Beryl/Compiz or not?
<sredojevics> Hi, I have found two bug duplicates in launchpad. Those are #62500 and #75399 . Can someone with enough permissins mark them as duplicates?
<shiggity> Nukez: weird, i don't know what's causing that then
<gili> that is where the grub-install goes
<TheVault> ubm: finished updating
<The_PHP_Jedi>  /dev/sda7
<BENN92647> cpk1 its not showing up :(
<shiggity> Nukez: what kind of hardware are you using?
<eck> jimmygoon: i think they are just going to take their sweet time
* assasukasse is away: eZzzz
<tonyyarusso> jimmygoon: Compiz kinda works with the free driver for me.
<javiolo> hi
<Nukez> amd 64 3400 x800 pro...
<cpk1> BENN92647: what isnt showing up?
<trazarco> hi i have problems with my video card geforce fx 5200.. when i use the 3d my computer is freezing.. in the beging i think that was the driver, then i suspect that was the temperature, but i put a ventilator and i still have the same problem
<ubm> TheVault do you have an instant messenger uid?
<BENN92647> winecfg
<Arkaitz> it fails when restarting the Gnome display manager
<eck> it is an issue of the devs at ati/nvidia not keeping up with the changes in X11
<Arkaitz> or thats hat it says
<jimmygoon> thats too bad...
<shiggity> cpk1, BENN92647, maybe he should restart gnome and then start again fresh?
<TheVault> Whats that?
<edgy_user> Can anyone help me with my network problem?
<TheVault> I am using Gaim
<ubm> you should have gaim installed by default
<trazarco> hi i have problems with my video card geforce fx 5200.. when i use the 3d my computer is freezing.. in the beging i think that was the driver, then i suspect that was the temperature, but i put a ventilator and i still have the same problem
<cpk1> should have to
<javiolo> do airport extreme cards works with ubuntu (with a ibook g4) ?
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: so you have done the grub-install /dev/sda7
<gili> ?
<eck> Arkaitz: the problem should be logged in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheVault> Ubm: yeah, I am using Gaim
<ubm> TheVault do you have yahoo, msn, aim etc?
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes
<ubm> ok
<The_PHP_Jedi> sudo grub-install /dev/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ubm> whats ur s/n
<tonyyarusso> javiolo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BENN92647> ok/theres a way to restart gnome without restarting my computer but i dont know how to do that
<Nukez> shiggity: amd 64 3400 x800 pro...
<eck> there should be some lines with EE indicated errors
<cpk1> BENN92647: do 'ps aux' and check and make sure there arent any wine procs running
<trazarco> hi i have problems with my video card geforce fx 5200.. when i use the 3d my computer is freezing.. in the beging i think that was the driver, then i suspect that was the temperature, but i put a ventilator and i still have the same problem
<edgy_user> Anuone?
<TheVault> ubm: Yeah, I have msn
<javiolo> tonyyarusso thanks
<ubm> whats your msn user name?
<eck> edgy_user: what is the problem?
<Arkaitz> I cant install Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, I dont know why :'( I got an X Server error
<TheVault> ubm: kylewitt@gmail.com
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: not sure man...i have done that process a couple of times today after my vista install and it worked
<Arkaitz> Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<gili> well after messing around a bit
<Arkaitz> that error
<eck> Arkaitz: look at the log
<shiggity> nukez: lol no problem there : ). if you have patience, the only think I can suggest is try reinstalling ubuntu, but use the i386 version, it's more user friendly and supported than 64 at this point.
<inazad> How to access at \\COMPUTER in console mode ?
<BENN92647> nope its not running
<nexous> Hi
<shiggity> Nukez: you might just have a bad install
<gili> ask timfrost he seems to know
<timfrost> The_PHP_Jedi: have you got the root of your hard disk mounted?
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes timfrost
<The_PHP_Jedi> that would be /dev/sda7
<BENN92647> what is the command line to restart gnome?
<eck> inazad:rephrase your question
<Arkaitz> BENN92647 they just told it
<Arkaitz> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BENN92647> oh the ps aux?
<Nukez> shiggity, ok... Ubuntu really dosent seem to want to work with my hardware (the graphical installer dosent work at all)
<BENN92647> got it sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BENN92647> right?
<eck> Nukez: you can use the alternate installer
<The_PHP_Jedi> Nukez: you mean the Live CD?
<The_PHP_Jedi> timfrost: whenever... a response is being awaited..
<Nukez> no, just the regular install
<inazad> eck, I want to access to Window's Network (Shared Folders) in console mode.
<timfrost> The_PHP_Jedi: What was the actual grub install command you used?
<eck> inazad: I think you can see the mount point if you run 'mount' by itself
<shiggity> nukez: you could try seeing if DSL linux works on your computer, just to test
<The_PHP_Jedi> That command
<The_PHP_Jedi> sudo grub-install /dev/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Arkaitz> eck VBESetVBEMode= failed
<Arkaitz> Set VBE Mode failed!
<The_PHP_Jedi> I've tried going into 'grub' and 'root (hd0,4)', but that also fails
<inazad> eck, smbmount or mount (in a console ?)  ?
<Arkaitz> Fatal server error
<eck> Arkaitz: um, i think it is a driver issue. you can take out the vbe module in your xorg.conf, but i am not sure if it is required
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: are you sure sda7 is your boot partition
<eck> inazad: just mount
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes, positive
<K3nto> could somebody help me with setting up wow on ubuntu
<Arkaitz> I will try it
<The_PHP_Jedi> well, I need to set it as my boot partition
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: what do you have booting now at startup
<K3nto> the online guides are annoying and they dont help me
<The_PHP_Jedi> nothing, GRUB doesnt' load
<K3nto> sry
<timfrost> The_PHP_Jedi: add '--root=<mount point>' where <mount point> is the directory that you mounted the hard disk root to
<inazad> eck, its shows me nothing about samba ...
<The_PHP_Jedi> well, ti does load
<The_PHP_Jedi> but errors 15
<eck> inazad: were you accessing samba through gnome?
<Nukez> shiggity: will do...
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: what do you mean.....you see grub? or not?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I see grub
<The_PHP_Jedi> it returns error 15
<Arkaitz> eck and If I try any other driver I will keep gettin the error?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm trying your suggestion, timfrost
<The_PHP_Jedi> ah, nvm
<The_PHP_Jedi> that worked
<The_PHP_Jedi> thx a lot timfrost :)
<inazad> eck, hmm.. I'm on XFCE but I think yts by Shortcuts -> Network  (network:///)
<K3nto> anybody help me with setting up WoW for wine?
* assasukasse is away: eZzzz
<K3nto> pleas
<r4nge> whats the proper syntax for this...   if $q==NULL
<eck> inazad: i know at least in gnome, the samba mount is not actually mounted, it is just done on the fly in the gui app. if you want to access it from a console you need to actually mount it somewhere with smbmount, or by putting it in your fstab, or whatever the recommended method for samba is
<eck> Arkaitz: possibly, but what other driver would you use?
<Arkaitz> ATI, VESA or some other dunno, Im desperate
<inazad> eck, When I'm typping "smbtree" its give to me this:
<timfrost> r4nge: what language?
<r4nge> writing a shell script
<inazad> eck, MSHOME
<inazad>         \\NEOMATRIX-JR                  neomatrix-jr server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<inazad>                 \\NEOMATRIX-JR\DeskJet-840C     Imprimante sur DINO
<inazad>                 \\NEOMATRIX-JR\ADMIN$           IPC Service (neomatrix-jr server (Samba, Ubuntu))
<inazad>                 \\NEOMATRIX-JR\IPC$             IPC Service (neomatrix-jr server (Samba, Ubuntu))
<inazad>                 \\NEOMATRIX-JR\inazad
<arrenlex> !paste | inazad
<The_PHP_Jedi> ...
<inazad>                 \\NEOMATRIX-JR\print$           Printer Drivers
<ubotu> inazad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> !paste > inazad
<inazad>         \\DUDE                          js_portable
<inazad>                 \\DUDE\C_portable
<inazad>                 \\DUDE\C$               Partage par dfaut
<inazad>                 \\DUDE\ADMIN$           Administration  distance
<inazad>                 \\DUDE\SharedDocs
* The_PHP_Jedi slaps inazad
<eck> inazad: use pastebin!
<inazad>                 \\DUDE\IPC$             IPC distant
<The_PHP_Jedi> DUDE
<r4nge> hmm, #b!in/sh
<inazad> damn sorry
<The_PHP_Jedi> STO P THE SPAM
<inazad> sry sry sry :(:(:(:(
<inazad> I forgot
<RandomDestructn> that was a great idea
<arrenlex> The_PHP_Jedi: The server has a queue. Once you paste you can't stop.
<crdlb> The_PHP_Jedi, It's hardly spam
<Arkaitz> how do I prevent VBE from loading? just deleting the line Load "vbe" or do I have to comment something
<timfrost> r4nge: ' if [ -z "$q" ]  '
<eck> inazad: so you need to actually mount the samba share before you can access it
<inazad> eck, how ?
<r4nge> thanks :)
<crdlb> smbmount
<eck> if you use the smbmount command it should do that for you
<inazad> eck, ok I will check the manual
<tunganet> can anyone help me set up beryl?
<zeroflox> h1st0, you there mate?
<K3nto> ok, i dotn even have a ./configure fiel
<K3nto> file*
<eck> inazad: you can also do it with regular mount... i think the syntax is something like mount -t cifs \\COMPUTER <a ton of weird settings here>
<irunwithscissors> tung, i prolly can
<tunganet> okay
<irunwithscissors> what's the problem?
<eck> it is documented in the man pages
<inazad> eck, its not -t smbfs
<tunganet> what do i lose if i install beryl?
<eck> inazad: hasn't that been deprecated?
<r4nge> timfrost: what language is this, i would like to be able to look stuff up myself
<RandomDestructn> tunganet, a dreary desktop
<tunganet> lol thats all?
<tunganet> i dont lose any of my themes, splash screen and stuff right?
<eck> my understanding is that you are supposed to use cifs now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<irunwithscissors> tung, you get BETTER themes, and u keep splash screen
<tunganet> oh
<tunganet> ok
<tunganet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104
<tunganet> i am at that thread, which one should i follow?
<irunwithscissors> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Guest_686_> eck are you still here
<tunganet> i am using ubuntu 6.10
<irunwithscissors> that's a great site for you
<timfrost> r4nge: you are writing a shell script for bash shell.  You need a reference to shell scripting.
<eck> Guest_686_: yes
<tunganet> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Guest_686_> yeah it didnt work
<eck> are you on that system right now?
<tunganet> which guide should i follow?
<irunwithscissors> go to the link i sent
<irunwithscissors> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Guest_686_> im on my vista
<tunganet> okay
<Guest_686_> and ubuntu same time
<Jake333> how
<Jake333> vmware?
<Guest_686_> no
<tunganet> i dont have to install anything in advance to install beryl right?
<eck> and you are connected to a router?
<Guest_686_> laptop and desktop
<Jake333> lol
<Guest_686_> only one is connected to the modem
<Guest_686_> from my cable company
<irunwithscissors> tung, are you using an nvidia card?
<tunganet> yeah
<irunwithscissors> oh ok
<tunganet> nvidia fx5200
<tunganet> is it okay?
<irunwithscissors> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<eck> you might need to do a static configuration, it depends on your cable modem
<irunwithscissors> yeah, use that page instead though
<tunganet> ookay
<eck> some of them don't really do dhcp correctly
<tunganet> i go read
<tunganet> be right back
<irunwithscissors> k
<Guest_686_> it gives me a random one everytime
<Guest_686_> i connect
<eck> ok, so does the dhclient thing just time out after trying a bunch of tiems?
<K3nto> where can i get libjack0.100.0-dev
<K3nto> its not in spm
<Guest_686_> it says it couldnt find any policies
<Guest_686_> or something like that
<eck> weird
<Guest_686_> permissions or something
<tunganet> what.. beryl will install a beta driver for my video card?
<Guest_686_> first install
<eck> i think you forgot sudo
<BigMac> hey where is the "nautilus script"
<Guest_686_> let me try again ill be back in 5 or less
<irunwithscissors> yes it will install a stable beta driver
<blenna_unix> my alaises don't work when i connect via ssh. they do work locally and only on ssh when i su to root. ideas?
<tunganet> but
<irunwithscissors> don't worry, i just installed this on my own system and this guide went flawlessly
<h1st0> tunganet: it won't install nay video driver.
<tunganet> my drive is already stable
<tunganet> oh
<eck> blenna_unix: maybe you need to source your bashrc? it sounds weird
<tunganet> okay
<tunganet> i go follow it
<irunwithscissors> if you need anything just ask
<h1st0> tunganet: unless you tell it to.
<tunganet> ok i'll becarefule :D
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: you still here?
<BENN92647> there we go
<BigMac> where is the nautilus script
<BigMac> I need to add
<BigMac> exec gnome-terminal -x festival --tts $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS to it
<ramza3> I just installed ubuntua and only 640x480 is the only option in the gui resolution settings; but when I look at xorg.conf (or whatever) it has 1600x1200 as the max.  what am I missing; and with the livecd install it was like 1600x1200
<BENN92647> ok cpk1 i got Wine configured to the cdrom folder
<ramza3> missing to change the default res
<cpk1> BENN92647: so you are ready to install guild wars?
<h0ndaracer2> how do i make my media player where i can play wmv files
<BENN92647> yep :)
<marx2k> !modelines | ramza3
<K3nto> is there a reason why SPM doesn't have libjack0.100.0-dev?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modelines - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> BigMac: there is no nautilus script you can make your own.
<Guest_686_> it says no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<K3nto> !libjack0.100.0-dev
<blenna_unix> eck: http://pastebin.ca/377801
<ubotu> libjack0.100.0-dev: JACK Audio Connection Kit (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Guest_686_> eck
<Guest_686_> no working leases in persistent database
<BigMac> h1st0: How would I do that?
<ramza3> marx2k, not following you
<marx2k> ramza, google modelines xorg.conf
<crdlb> h0ndaracer2, install w32codecs and mplayer
<Frogzoo> !codecs | h0ndaracer2
<ubotu> h0ndaracer2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BENN92647> what is the first step cpk1 please
<eck> Guest_686_: try resetting the modem, if that doesn't work you can do a static config
<irunwithscissors> ramza, you need to do 'dpkg reconfigure -xserver -xorg'
<eck> Guest_686_: you can get all the information by running ipconfig in windows
<eck> blenna_unix: what about it?
<BigMac> h1st0: How would I do that?
<irunwithscissors> and go through and select your resolution when it comes up
<tunganet> hey
<irunwithscissors> hey tung.
<tunganet> i run with scissors
<irunwithscissors> sup?
<tunganet> let say i am using ubuntu right
<h1st0> BigMac: Let me find you a tutorial basicall you create a file in /usr/local/bin that is called nautilusbigmac or whatever.  Inside of that file you specify the options you want.  Then you just launch that file instead.
<tunganet> do i follow it by..
<irunwithscissors> k
<cpk1> BENN92647: assuming the cd is mounted at /media/cdrom0 do 'wine /media/cdrom0/wherever/the/install.exe/is' (or setup.exe whatever it is)
<BigMac> ok
<Guest_686_> im using the same modem to connect from vista and ubuntu and ubuntu is the one having the problem
<The_PHP_Jedi> timfrost: I still get error 15
<nezz> session edit is not saving my startup appliction settings when I close the window.  Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<tunganet> 1.1 -> 2. [all of them]  -> 3. [all of them]  ?
<eck> BigMac, h1st0 : i think the correct way is to add it to a folder in ~/.gnome/ or something
<irunwithscissors> tung, let me check.
<eck> maybe ~.gnome/nautilus-scripts
<K3nto> !xlibs-static-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-static-dev: transitional metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<eck> blenna_unix: do you know how to source your .bashrc?
<tunganet> and is it better to start beryl-manager @ startup or no?
<jrib> nezz: what is the result of this command:  find ~ ! -user $USER
<irunwithscissors> tung, you should only need to follow all of step 1
<K3nto> !libjack0.100.0-dev
<ubotu> libjack0.100.0-dev: JACK Audio Connection Kit (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 864 kB
<tunganet> oh
<tunganet> so dont need to do any of the "installing the nvidia driver"
<tunganet> right?
<K3nto> dammit, why can SPM find libjack0.100.0-dev
<rbil> BigMac, the nautilus scripts are placed in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<tunganet> and "adding beryl repository"
<irunwithscissors> tung, setting it to startup will simply set it to load when you start ubuntu, otherwise you will have to start it yourself every time
<tunganet> okay
<irunwithscissors> tung, no simply run the script on that page
<tunganet> okay
<nezz> jrib: it doesn't find anything
<tunganet> 1.1 only right?
<marx2k> edit your sessions prefs and put beryl-manager into startup progs
<eck> K3nto: do you have universe enabled?
<irunwithscissors> start at 1.1 and continue through the rest of 1 until you have it working
<Guest_686_> i just installed ubuntu 6.1 three or four hours ago and it wont connect to the internet
<tunganet> arite
<tunganet> i'll be right back again =D
<lonran> hi
<rbil> BigMac, they can be bash scripts or python scripts
<lonran> i have beryl and emerald running but the original theme icon i had has changed, are the gtk control theme and the icon theme independent from emerald? where can i change the icon theme?
<irunwithscissors> kk gl
<eck> Guest_686_: did you reset the modem?
<eck> ideally you should have a router
<rbil> BigMac, they need to be set to executable after creating them in a text editor
<eck> esp. if you have two computers
<h1st0> BigMac: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<Guest_686_> yeah
<Guest_686_> but laptop is new
<BigMac> rbil: ok so what type of file do I make them into
<BigMac> like from txt
<mytrueher2> Hello - I'm having trouble using bittorrent with Ubuntu. Whenever I start a bittorrent client, my network instantly dies. I have to reboot my router before I can get anything online again. I can run bittorrent on other machines running other OSs on the network and they work fine, but when I try to use it on Ubuntu, no such luck. Any ideas?
<Guest_686_> let me try the modem thing be back in 5
<rbil> BigMac, just write one as a bash script and then after you save it, make its permissions executable
<eck> mytrueher2: do you know what tcp windows scaling is?
<tunganet> irunwithscissors
<tunganet> i am done.
<eck> i have heard of problems like that caused by tcp window scaling
<irunwithscissors> u like
<irunwithscissors> ?
<tunganet> but so many settings in the setting manager >.<
<mytrueher2> eck: Not a clue, but I'd be willing to learn if it helps me out
<tunganet> is it hard to set em up
<irunwithscissors> haha, just take your time and go through them.
<tunganet> hm arite
<Malay_Linux> I  am using Kopete at Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft...
<BigMac> Can you point me a tutorial that will tell me the commands for executables, and I don't know how to make a bash script
<irunwithscissors> just leave them alone unless you know you want it changed
<tunganet> ok
<irunwithscissors> then later when u find something you don't like, you can figure out how to change it
<eck> mytrueher2: so, computers that use TCP are supposed to support window scaling, which basically lets you get more bandwidth out of a high latency connection, but not all hardware actually implements it. most operating systems just never use it for that
<lgc> Hi! How can I change the ownership of an USB device?
<mytrueher2> eck: Ok, I think I follow
<eck> i think the default behavior in linux is to use window scaling, and if the router can't handle that it might break things
<nezz> jrib: ok.. that search shows gedit-root autostart and beagled.desktop
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: you got it sorted out...
<gili> ?
<rbil> BigMac: here's an example of a nautilus script called gedit-root : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8159/
<smccoy> I can't seem to uninstall or upgrade postgresql
<eck> mytrueher2: http://proj.sunet.se/E2E/tcptune.html
<smccoy> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error' what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<eck> if you cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling you can see if it is turned on
<warriorness> Hey, all - does the Feisty LiveCD include ntfs-3g?
<The_PHP_Jedi> no gili
<rbil> BigMac: it allows you to right click in a directory and then select the script so that nautilus goes to the directory as user root
<lgc> Hi! How can I change the ownership of an USB device?
<The_PHP_Jedi> grub-install did nothing
<mytrueher2> "cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling" gives me "1", which is the universal sign for "hell yes"
<timfrost> The_PHP_Jedi: is /boot separate from the root of your Ubuntu install? - Error 15 usually indicates that grub can't find critical files (kernel or initrd)
<eck> exactly
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes timfrost
<The_PHP_Jedi>  /boot is in /dev/sda7
<eck> try echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<rbil> BigMac: you can find many nautilus scripts here ... http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<The_PHP_Jedi> kernel is in /dev/sda7
<timfrost> The_PHP_Jedi: in that case, the '--root=' needs to point to where you mount the /boot partition
<r3d|line> hi all
<lgc> cafuego, you there?
<K3nto> what does it mean when it tells you to install them only if you can install them from testing?
<The_PHP_Jedi> it is pointing to that place.
<eck> if that fixes it it really means your router sucks :-P
<K3nto> packages i mean
<r3d|line> i have small problem
<tunganet> hey um
<The_PHP_Jedi> it reinstalled 8supposedly*
<The_PHP_Jedi> but I still get that error
<tunganet> irunwithscissors
<mytrueher2> eck: says "permission denied," even when I try to sudo
<arredju> eck
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: noi think you have mounted the root as a different sda
<r3d|line> is that in live cd
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: your root and boot are same sda no?
<r3d|line> you mean
<arredju> it is me the one with the internet problem with vista and ubuntu
<irunwithscissors> yes
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes
<smccoy> bah
<eck> arredju: did it not work?
<tunganet> how do i run it
<tunganet> like
<arredju> guess what
<tunganet> nothing has changed
<K3nto> "the following, but only if you can install them from testing - do not install these from Sarge: "
<arredju> it did work
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: so which did you mount as root
<eck> mytrueher2: damn, you might need to load some kernel module to do it
<irunwithscissors> did you set it to run at startup?
<arredju> but i have a question
<The_PHP_Jedi>  /dev/sda7
<tunganet> um
<runtime> Has #ubuntu ever reached 1000 people?
<tunganet> i didn't disable run on startup
<eck> arredju: ok, that means your cable modem sucks :-)
<mytrueher2> eck: router is a linksys WRT54G, btw
<tunganet> isnt default is run on startup?
<rbil> runtime: every day
<ScottLij> 1000 people? all the time
<eck> weird
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<irunwithscissors> not sure on that but im thinking so
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: what command did you use
<eck> that is what i have, no problems
<tunganet> do i need to reboot?
<irunwithscissors> go in applications and look for it and see if you can start it
<ScottLij> I found this a couple days ago while reading "Ubuntu Hacks"
<arredju> do i have to restart the modem everytime i want to switch between the two comps
<ntnp_> bonne nuit tlm, faites des bo reves :)
<irunwithscissors> reboot never hurts, go ahead and try that
<eck> arredju: you can either get a modem, or set up a static configuration
<The_PHP_Jedi> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda7/boot /dev/sda7
<eck> err get a router
<lgc> arrenlex, hi!
<tunganet> ok brb
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: what command did you to mount root
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: what command did you to mount root?
<arredju> you mean a new modem?
<mytrueher2> eck: hrm. is it worth trying to disable tcp window scaling anyway?
<The_PHP_Jedi> mount root..
<The_PHP_Jedi>  sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi> in Live CD
<xljnogsk> what is your prob php jedi???
<eck> mytrueher2: this exact command didn't work? "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling"
<eck> as root of course
<tag> xljnogsk: his nick is "php jedi", thus, he is probably loco.
<arredju> alright thanks a bunch eck
<The_PHP_Jedi> erm, no.
<The_PHP_Jedi> I am not 'loco'
<lgc> Pinches locos hganme caso!
<eck> mytrueher2: some supplementary information, if you are interested: http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
<xljnogsk> sounds pertinant to my prob
<tag> The_PHP_Jedi: If you're as intimately familiar with PHP as your moniker claims, then you'd be hard pressed not to be bat-shit insane.
<The_PHP_Jedi> no te voy a hacer caso lgc
<mytrueher2> eck: as root, or with sudo?
<The_PHP_Jedi> hehe
<nezz> jrib: THANKS!  the autostart directory in my .config folder was set for root permissions!  You are great!
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm an expert @ PHP, Ruby, RoR, general Web Dev
<lgc> The_PHP_Jedi, ya me lo hiciste, loco.
<The_PHP_Jedi> :)
<irunwithscissors> jrib gets a cookie
<ramza3> marx2k, back again; I looked up the modelines stuff, not defined in my xorg.conf; is there an automatic way for ubuntu to set that.  it worked while using the livecd
<eck> mytrueher2: either should work
<The_PHP_Jedi> lo que sea cabron
<tag> The_PHP_Jedi: Again, you're probably bat-shit insane.
<The_PHP_Jedi> ..
<mytrueher2> eck: with sudo, still says "permission denied"
* The_PHP_Jedi slaps tag with a large hungry shark
<K3nto> !libgnutls11-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgnutls11-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xljnogsk> what were you talking about with gili?
<K3nto> is libgnutls11-dev mis-spelled?
<lgc> The_PHP_Jedi, oye, puto, t sabes algo de montaje de USB?
<eck> the link i just sent you has a line that you can add to your sysctl.conf, try changing that and rebooting
<The_PHP_Jedi> xljnogsk: GRUB problem..
<xljnogsk> i have one too
<ramza3> or anybody else who knows how to set the modelines automatically
<The_PHP_Jedi> no mucho, lgc. de donde eres?
<lgc> The_PHP_Jedi, de Mxico.
<The_PHP_Jedi> (sorry for spanish talk guys, :P )
<xljnogsk> i cannot get ubuntu to boot , not even in recovery mode
<The_PHP_Jedi> yo vivo en Puerto Rico, aunque soy the New York :)
<The_PHP_Jedi> me quiero ir de aqui :(
<BENN92647> ok cpk1 i cant decipheer how they want me to do the install from wine can you please help
<mytrueher2> eck: thanks, I'll give that a try. be back in a few either way
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: I dont think you are usning the right mount sytnax
<marx2k> ramza, boot your livecd and copy the xorgconf while its on livecd
<tag> The_PHP_Jedi: let me guess, you're also a MySQL expert with 10 years of experience in SQL 99
<mytrueher2> eck: unless of course I hose my system, that is ;)
<BENN92647> i have to cd from the directory
<The_PHP_Jedi> lmao
<xljnogsk> lol
<The_PHP_Jedi> no tag
<The_PHP_Jedi> that's the mount syntax, gili
<The_PHP_Jedi> it mounts perfectly
<BENN92647> but dont know how
<arredju> ok now that i have the internet working i have another question
<arredju> for anyone
<gili> what happens when you ls /dev/media/sda7 or whatever you have
<timfrost> K3nto: what Ubuntu release? Edgy has libgnutls12 and libgnutls13
<gili> does it show root files
<The_PHP_Jedi> oh
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes it does
<arredju> on how i use my second hard drive
<lgc> The_PHP_Jedi, how is it that when I mount an USB stick it appears to belong to me (lgc) regardless of what user I log in as, and I am not able to change permissions?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I can browse to it
<shiggity> BENN92647: you haven't installed guildwars yet right?
<The_PHP_Jedi> lgc: use root
<tag> The_PHP_Jedi: Why not?
<The_PHP_Jedi> or sudo
<BENN92647> no i havent
<The_PHP_Jedi> chown or chmod
<BENN92647> im afraid
<The_PHP_Jedi> tag: I'm young
<The_PHP_Jedi> and I don't use SQL :)
<irunwithscissors> hey benn im running guildwars on ubuntu if you happen to still need help later
<shiggity> ok first go on the internet and search wine guildwars
<The_PHP_Jedi> I use MySQL latest
<xljnogsk> ooooooohhh i have a random question thats been really buggy me, If i write, man mount, in terminal, i get the manual, but how do i get back to the terminal without having to open a new one....?
<BENN92647> linux is pretty forgiving but i dont want to ruin my install
<BENN92647> i did that
<lgc> The_PHP_Jedi, not even so. The USB stick just seems to ignore chown.
<shiggity> BENN92647: did you find the appdb page?
<BENN92647> but i dont understand enough about command line codes yet
<The_PHP_Jedi> weird lgc..
<jepeltw> hello all, i'm trying to use a static IP address on 6.06 LTS and I can access my local net (192.168.2.0/24) but not the Internet. Adding the default route to the routing table isn't working
<shiggity> ok
<BENN92647> yes
<timfrost> xljnogsk: type 'q' to quit the manpage browser
<raul> xljnogsk: just type "q"
<lgc> The_PHP_Jedi, indeed.
<BENN92647> guild wars has a few bugs but it works
<xljnogsk> jeees thanx
<xljnogsk> lol
<shiggity> BENN92647: good, that's what I need to know
<xljnogsk> i feel ashamed now lol
<xljnogsk> i gotta go fly
<tag> The_PHP_Jedi: Cute.  But you are an expert in "RoR" which employs, as the center of the framework, an ORM which is dependent upon a psuedo-RDBMS which speaks SQL.  Yet you don't use SQL.
<shiggity> BENN92647: ok, do you have the cd in the drive?
<eck> jepeltw: pastebin the output of route -n
<BENN92647> yes
<The_PHP_Jedi> I learned RoR recently, hehe
<cpk1> BENN92647: do you know the name of the installer file?
<The_PHP_Jedi> and it uses MySQL
<tag> The_PHP_Jedi: you must be young >:-)  You haven't had to really build anything.
<irunwithscissors> you don't need the guild wars cd to install it on linux, just fyi >.>
<BENN92647> i can find out wait
<The_PHP_Jedi> not SQL necesarilly
<tag> Uhm
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyways
<shiggity> ok do this: ls /media/cdrom
<The_PHP_Jedi> back to my GRUB problem..
<BENN92647> setup.exe
<xamox> what do I have to do to be able to get jars to run?
<jo3_> whats the grub problem?
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: you told timfrost that your grub-install had root=.......etc etc..... /boot but that does not seem to point to a mounted location
<shiggity> BENN92647: ok, do these two things. "cd /media/cdrom0" and then "wine setup.exe" no quotes of course
<The_PHP_Jedi> it is mounted
<Hummin> can I get some beryl+xgl help ?.. I've got it almost setup for my ati card.. but I get the X cursor + checkered background when I choose the xgl session
<The_PHP_Jedi> to /media/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi> Hummin: try #ubuntu-effects
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: you said that you typed in sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda7/boot /dev/sda7
<jepeltw> eck, http://pastebin.ca/377831
<arredju> hi i need help mounting a second hard drive but i cant even view it in ubuntu can anyone help me please
<timfrost> The_PHP_Jedi: what is in /media/sda7/boot?
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: why the /boot directory
<gili> i dont understand
<h1st0> arredju: sure you can vie wit.
<raul> xamox: think you need a Java Rutime Enviroment
<irunwithscissors> hey, shiggity
<h1st0> arredju: sudo fdisk -l  should be showing up there.
<arredju> how
<BENN92647> ok it is asking for  a folder to install to
<shiggity> irunwithscissors: sup
<BENN92647> you are my hero shiggity
<xamox> raul, I have it, I'm trying java -jar
<raul> xamox: sorry, its "Runtime"
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi:it should be sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda7 /dev/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi>  /media/sda7/boot has grub folder and a few images
<BENN92647> where do i install
<arredju> i did that but it only showed my 20 g hard drive
<irunwithscissors> shiggity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283122     --it's a script to install guild wars without even a cd
<arredju> i have another one thats 30 g
<shiggity> BENN92647: go with the defaults
<BENN92647> k
<irunwithscissors> shiggity: installs wine too and everything
<arredju> its connected and everything
<h1st0> arredju: open a terminal and sudo fdisk -l  see if the partition is listed there.
<BENN92647> crap!
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi:it should be sudo grub-install to whatever the actuall root  is moutned to man
<h1st0> arredju: what type of partition is it?
<BENN92647> it says the folder is write protected
<shiggity> irunwithscissors: well we're halfway done doing this way, but we could always try that later
<BENN92647> unable to write to
<The_PHP_Jedi> what do you mean gili?
<irunwithscissors> shiggity: lol ok
<arredju> what do you mean>
<arredju> ???
<shiggity> BENN92647: weird, where is it trying to write to?
<h1st0> arredju: LIKE IS IT WINDOWS?
<h1st0> arredju: linux?
<h1st0> arredju: fat
<arredju> windows
<BENN92647> C;\Guildwars
<arredju> yeah
<h1st0> arredju: windows xp?
<raul> xamox: Are there any output when u type "java" in console?
<gili> The_PHP_Jedi: alright......what is your root? sda7
<arredju> xp
<arredju> yep
<BENN92647> C:\guildwars
<h1st0> !ntfs | arredju
<ubotu> arredju: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<The_PHP_Jedi> root /dev/sda7
<The_PHP_Jedi> yeah
<eck> jepeltw: what about /etc/resolv.conf ?
<h1st0> arredju: it may be already mounted under /media/hda1 or something similiar but follow the directions from ubotu
<shiggity> BENN92647: that shouldn't happen. let me check the appdb page to see if there are special instructions
<BENN92647> K thank you
<h1st0> BENN92647: So you can play guild wars.
<h1st0> BENN92647: :) linux rocks
<ST47> Why is it that the Ubuntu installer gets stuck at 6
<BENN92647> yeah I know this is not the place...but if your a n00b like me linux is a way better system than windows just have to be patient
<marx2k>                             yep it does
<eck> make sure that you have a nameserver line on the correct subnet there
<ST47> Why is it that the Ubuntu installer gets stuck at 6% sometimes?
<Hummin> gah.. can anyone point me at a step-by-step guide online that will make beryl+xgl run on my x1300 card ?
<BENN92647> hi hlst0 yeah so far i found that it got a gold rating
<whileimhere> is there a way to save flv videos from utube?
<h1st0> BENN92647: Yeah it will be a lot more stable once you get everything set up plus you will learn along the way.
<BENN92647> but you have to do some patching
<BENN92647> lol shiggity is trying to help me get it installed
<raul> Hummin: go to #ubuntu-effects
<jepeltw> eck, it's currently set to localhost, and bind isn't working because it can't get to the greater net. I resolved google with a different NS and pinged 64.x.x.x. and it said network is unreachable
<eck> whileimhere: i think there are some firefox extensions that do that
<BENN92647> i got the install screen up in wine
<h1st0> whileimhere: yeah
<h1st0> whileimhere: I'm pretty sure you could let me try some stuff.
<BENN92647> but got a write protected on the C:guildwars folder install
<Soccer5555> http://www.jibjab.com/originals/originals/jibjab/movieid/123
<eck> jepeltw: well the routing table shows that the computer only knows how to get to 192.168.1.x, so you can only get on that subnet
<Soccer5555> funny XD
<r3d|line> what about vmware
<r3d|line> &ubuntu
<mytruehero> eck: No luck. This is what happened: I start ktorrent; the torrent I had started previously is sitting there, with a status of "stalled"; I open up a new torrent; the new torrent AND the previous torrent I had in there start downloading; download speed climbs, then falls to 0 over the course of literally five seconds; both torrents now say "stalled"; network is now dead, and I have to restart my router
<eck> so you need to be able to talk to a nameserver on that subnet
<r3d|line> its to slow
<The_PHP_Jedi> no luck gili..
<BENN92647> damn it im an idiot!
<h1st0> whileimhere: http://video.qooqle.jp/dl/
<marx2k> mytruehero, cap your router up speed
<shiggity> BENN92647: you might have an issue with your wine install or config
<marx2k> to 90% of the max up speed
<BENN92647> i tried change folder and it crashed
<eck> mytruehero: i think the line i gave you was incorrect, it gave the old filename under /proc
<tunganet> irunwithscissors
<shiggity> BENN92647: on the appdb page, it says you have to download GWSETUP.EXE and install that
<eck> mytruehero: if that doesnt' fix it, you need some tcpdump hackery
<BENN92647> yeah let me bring winecfg up
<nexous> Where can I find the files to Bluefish on my filesystem? besides /home/user/.bluefish/
<ubuntu610> hola amigos
<eck> mytruehero: you can look at the traffic in tcpdump or ethereal and see what is killing the router
<jepeltw> eck, how to let it out onto the Internet? I tried route add -net default gw 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1 which didn't work
<tunganet> HELP! my sysyem cannot load after i tried to install BERYL
<mytruehero> marx2k: I'm not sure how to do that; also, it should be mentioned that other operating systems are running bittorrent fine on my network, it's just my ubuntu machine that is doing this
<tedu> heloo
<BENN92647> it doesnt show on the CD
<irunwithscissors> tung buddy
<raul> tunganet
<mytruehero> eck: ok. what should I do next?
<ramza3> I have the gdm login set to resolution 1600x1200 and when I log in I get a different resolution; how can I change the gdm resolutoin
<tunganet> help!!
<irunwithscissors> what went wrong
<h1st0> tunganet: /j #ubuntu-effectrs
<h1st0> tunganet: /j #ubuntu-effects
<tunganet> i went to reboot
<raul> its a blank screen?
<tunganet> then
<h1st0> tedu: hola
<tunganet> its a blue screen..
<tunganet> saying uh
<shiggity> shiggity: but yeah, it sounds like your wine install or config iis messed up. I have to get going, but these other guys can help
<h1st0> tunganet: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<marx2k> mytruehero, start a ping on google.com, then start your torrents and see what the pink reply goes to before it times out
<tunganet> failed to start X server
<BENN92647> AH HA!
<BENN92647> found the bugger
<eck> jepeltw: try adding 192.168.2.1 to resolv.conf, i'm not really sure
<raul> its your driver
<BENN92647> damn thing was hiding
<BENN92647> lol
<nexous> I went to sessions panel, added /usr/bin/conky to startup programs, but it doesnt start on startup. Any idea?
<tunganet> how do i fix it!
<linevty04> evenin'
<marx2k> usually if it bogs down like that its because your router is saturating its up bandwidth
<irunwithscissors> reinstall beryl and choose to install the driver this time
<tunganet> how!
<tunganet> i cant even load up
<tunganet> to my desktop
<h1st0> nexous: did you set up conky like will it work if you just alt + f2 and type in conky?
<irunwithscissors> can you go to recovery mode
<tunganet> uh
<tunganet> whta do i press..
<lhuynh> excuse me, I was sent here to ask about scripts and/or vpython
<marx2k> the other problem routers usually have is that they keep a cache of all of your connections and if you have a LOT of connections, it will crash the router
<h1st0> zeroflox: did you get it sorted out i'm sorry I had to run away.
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, would anyone know about a working - good howto about 3D desktop and compiz and all that?
<jrib> lhuynh: k, just ask
<marx2k> newer routers will remove the cache after 90 seconds of not connecting to the IP
<jrib> !compiz | Matic`Makovec
<irunwithscissors> tung, before the login screen do you see a list of selectable operating systems?
<ubotu> Matic`Makovec: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rick8007> hi i have a wireless question
<matty_v> Can anyone help me install BricsCAD on my ubuntu machine? I tried using alien to convert from the rpm package to a deb package and it doesnt seem to install properly
<tunganet> nope
<eck> mytruehero: try changing the sysctl line to use tcp_window_scaling instead of whatever it was before. if that doesn't work, install ethereal and look for anything weird that ktorrent is sending out
<jrib> rick8007: k, go ahead and just ask
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks
<h1st0> !compiz | Matic`Makovec
<mytruehero> eck: Ok. will give it a try. brb
<tunganet> can you talk to me in the other window
<joshua__> trying to install wireless (dell 1390, bcm4311) via ndiswrapper...
<Eagle_101> hey ST47 :P
<eck> there must be some kind of network setting that ktorrent is using on the sockets that your router doesn't like
<ST47> hello
<The_PHP_Jedi> fucking GRUB
<whileimhere> h1sto: Im trying to dl files from southparkzone.com
<joshua__> and now when I try to remove the driver to start over, I get a ton of errors.
<kitche> !ohmy | The_PHP_Jedi
<nexous> h1st0: yes, i click ALT F2 and then type conky to startup.
<ST47> I'm going to see if he calls back, he's checking the iso atm
<mytruehero> eck: Well, it's not just ktorrent; I have tried a half dozen different clients, and they all do the same thing
<lhuynh> jrib: how would I create a script to start a vpython program?
<h1st0> joshua__: unload teh module.
<ubotu> The_PHP_Jedi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<omegabeta> anyone know how to get a usb game pad working under efty?
<irunwithscissors> tung, do you know how to get to the graphicless terminal?
<BENN92647> uggh
<h1st0> nexous: does it work?
<tedu> need some help w refresh rate pls
<marx2k> crashing routers is usually not OS specific
<tunganet> i tink i am there
<nexous> h1st0: when I type it in alt f2, yes
<h1st0> nexous: are you using compiz or beryl?
<tag> I need to cancel an installation that is pending configuration
<eck> mytruehero: also, make sure the firmware on the router is up to date
<nexous> h1st0: it just won't load on startup
<BENN92647> so do i have to direct wine to the gw folder pn the CD?
<mytruehero> marx2k: I know, that's why I'm perplexed ;)
<irunwithscissors> press control-alt-f1
<nexous> h1st0: not sure.
<mytruehero> eck: ok. brb
<irunwithscissors> when it loads up and says it can't start the x server
<nexous> h1st0: all I know, Gnome, Metacity :D
<h1st0> nexous: Do you haev a 3d desktop like a cube.
<linevty04> so... who has an intel i915(gm) chipset in here with open gl workin'?  tried to the best of my knowledge to get it workin' follow'd just about everthing on google that has to do with such matters. only thing i never completed was inserting patches (dont know how)  Other than that i can try and help anyone on a d610 laptop
<nexous> h1st0: no
<BENN92647> i found gwsetup.exe
<joshua__> hlst0: modprobe -r bcmwl5?
<BENN92647> but i cant get wine to run it
<gili_> sorry got disconnected
<gili_> did you get my last message PHP
<gili_> ?
<eck> linevty04: it should just work
<The_PHP_Jedi> no gili
<h1st0> nexous: okay.  The only thing I would try is maybe make a script to delay the starting of conky like 5 seconds  sleep 5 and on the next line put conky
<codi> how can i go about figuring out why mysql won't start?
<eck> check with glxinfo
<linevty04> mainly getting DRI workin'. the drivers wont compile correctly (cause of the default 8mb shared mem, dri wont work with 8mb)
<h1st0> nexous: it might be loading before metacity or something.
<h1st0> codi: logs
<nexous> h1st0: okay, sorry but, Not sure how to make it delay.
<codi> logs
<cpk1> BENN92647: what is the full path to gwsetup.exe?
<codi> run logs
<craigbass1976>  My wife was in the store today and called me about a printer.  I swear she said Epson Stylus CX3000, but she came home with a CX6000, classified so far as a paperweight on openprinting.org.  Am I out of luck?
<BENN92647> its on cdrom/guildwarsdisc1/data is that it?
<omegabeta> anyone know how to get a usb game pad working under efty?
<marx2k> nexous, describe your problem with conky again pls
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: it seems to me that you are not mounting the root and the boot to the same place where you have the grub install pointin towards the root
<h1st0> nexous: well you can make a shell script that waits 5 seconds then it launches conky.  Then you would just add that to your sessions.
<rick8007> i have a bcm4318 wireless card that I just got working but I can't see the connection on the desktop. If I go in the command line and pull it up it shows I'm connected but I see no wireless icon just the ethernet that says not connected. The first time I got it to work I had the wireless monitor on there,  where I could choose my wireless network. Then I tried to enable wep and it went to hell. I now have the card working but like 
<nexous> marx2k: I have to manually type ALT F2 then conky to show conky
<The_PHP_Jedi> how do I change where GRUB looks for root?
<The_PHP_Jedi> that's what I need to change
<linevty04> eck: i've read of bugs with opengl and the i915gm opengl/dri support... there's workarounds but i dont know where/how to insert some lines of code i've found
<marx2k> nexous: I have a desktop icon that runs it
<tunganet> irun with scissors
<marx2k> I run it after gnome starts
<irunwithscissors> yes
<nexous> marx2k: I don't want a desktop icon to run it though.
<ubm> ou craigbass1976 i have the same printer here at home my wife picked it up at walmart it works like a champ
<BENN92647> so it would be /media/cdrom0/guildwarsdisc1/data
<tunganet> i am in the terminal
<h1st0> marx2k: he's trying to get it to launch on startup.
<irunwithscissors> i told you in private chat
<irunwithscissors> look
<marx2k> launching conky on startup is bad news with metacity
<nexous> h1st0: sorry, I'm a noob, I have to have like # usr/bin/perl or something? what is it all?
<BENN92647> then wine gwsetup.exe
<tunganet> uh
<rick8007> it says connected in command line
<h1st0> marx2k: not really you just need to delay it.
<tunganet> can u send again
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: have you mounted both the boot folder and the roort golder
<eck> linevty04: well, i am using hte 855gm which uses the 915 driver, and everything works for me
<marx2k> yeah... but delaying it is a bitch
<irunwithscissors> did you get that?
<The_PHP_Jedi> root folder?
<tunganet> no..
<cpk1> BENN92647: so do wine /media/cdrom0/guildwarsdisc1/data/gwsetup (assuming cdrom links to /media/cdrom0
<linevty04> hmm
<irunwithscissors> k
<irunwithscissors> sudo apt-get --purge remove beryl beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data beryl-settings beryl-settings-bindings beryl-vidcap emerald libberyldecoration0 libberylsettings0 libemeraldengine0
<irunwithscissors> sudo apt-get autoremove
<irunwithscissors> sudo apt-get autoclean
<irunwithscissors> rm -r ~/.beryl
<irunwithscissors> rm -r ~/.emerald
<irunwithscissors> rm -r ~/.beryl-managerrc
<h1st0> nexous: I'll make a script for you and put it on pastebin then you can just put it in /usr/local/bin/conkystart  or something.  Then just add conkystart to your session startup.
<marx2k> !paste | irunwithscissors
<ubotu> irunwithscissors: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> !paste | irunwithscissors
<linevty04> who had the bcm wifi card? i just extracted my firmware from it and got it working with kismet and airodump
<irunwithscissors> sorry
<jrib> lhuynh: what is vpython?
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: es que no entiendo....me parece que estas haciendo algo malo con lost 'mount-points'
<nexous> h1st0: okay thank you.
<Flannel> !es | gili_
<ubotu> gili_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<The_PHP_Jedi> eh, hablas espanol tambien..
<craigbass1976> ubm, what driver are you using?  I just tried printing an open office document with several different colored fonts,a nd it just kept grabbing paper and giving me blank sheets
<The_PHP_Jedi> ..
<linevty04> eck: i know it shold work, but it doesnt... there's others with the same chipset that say it works, and other like me that know it doesnt
<The_PHP_Jedi> geez
<marx2k> conky doesnt have fun with beryl
<lhuynh> JiBEsH: a python program that allows visual representation (3-D simulation)
<BENN92647> i get this now:Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<rick8007> me line
<jrib> lhuynh: better question, how do you usually start it?
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili: I just need to tell GRUB where to get root
<lhuynh> jrib: a python program that allows visual representation (3-D simulation)
<The_PHP_Jedi> that's alll
<rick8007> it works
<eck> linevty04: in that case, i would try downloading the latest kernel from kernel.org and compiling it with the 915 drivers
<nexous> h1st0: also, I don't have to have it conkystart.sh right? it can just be saved as conkystart rigt?
<lhuynh> jrib: actually, I'm trying to install it.
<The_PHP_Jedi> how do I do that?
<linevty04> rick8007: are you using ndiswrapper?
<yurimxpxman> In KDE, is there any way to make the virtual desktop buttons smaller?
<rick8007> i have no wireless app on the desktop
<ubm> craigbass1976 during boot it should probe for that printer i didnt have todo anything special
<rick8007> yes
<tunganet> irunwithscissors
<BENN92647> well we are like sooo close, it is me that isnt doing something in the right order
<tunganet> i type em in seperate lines right?
<irunwithscissors> sup
<irunwithscissors> yep
<yurimxpxman> rick8007: how?
<eck> linevty04: have you compiled the kernel before?
<tunganet> ok wait
<linevty04> eck: i havent had much luck with compiling... u know of a good how-to?
<SmileyLap> Hi guys, i have my wireless card plugged into my Laptop (PCMCIA, and it appears correctly in the device manager, but hte led's dont light up and i dont appear to be able to use it, Anyone help me out?)
<yurimxpxman> (if you were referring to me)
<eck> linevty04: use the gentoo docs
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: you have done it already....look at that grub-install root=....that you have just writted down up ther
<rick8007> line it was wierd I can paste the link for you
<marx2k> mytruehero, hey dude :) Im from madison..we have the same provider :D
<jrib> lhuynh: are you just trying to install the vpython module? or do you have a program that utilizes vpython?
<The_PHP_Jedi> that doesn't work though
<linevty04> eck: i've tried compiling xorg-air but not much luck, did the menu-config and make and whatnot and usually got errors with a main.o file
<h1st0> nexous: yeah copy and paste the script I made from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8165/  Then just put it in /usr/local/bin/conkystart   You have to use sudo to edit /usr/local/bin/conkystart paste what I've posted there.  then sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/conkystart   .
<eck> it's pretty simple, you just need to make sure you catch everything you need to include
<gili_> you have root: pointin to a mount point which is not your root
<mytruehero> eck: The command you gave me is successfully disabling window scaling, but did not fix the problem. I downloaded wire shark, but I'm not sure how to use it
<yurimxpxman> Do any of you know how to make the virtual desktop buttons smaller in KDE?
<rick8007> @line: just follow it and it works, just dont enable wep thats what messed me up
<The_PHP_Jedi> so what do I do gili?
<h1st0> nexous: then you can just call conkystart from the sessioin panel should delay it.
<mytruehero> marx2k: Cool. I'm in Eau Claire - western WI :)
<nexous> okay thanks.
<eck> linevty04: you don't need to recompile xorg, just the kernel module
<lhuynh> jrib: the module? I'm trying to install it. I'll eventually use it for a program, yes
<linevty04> rick8007: PM me if you want
<craigbass1976> ubm, Well, that was retarded.  Not what you said, but I used the 5800 driver instead of the 6300 (there's no straight 6000 driver) even though they're both the same driver, and it printed fine.
<Talaman> hello there
<cpk1> BENN92647: do ls -l .wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<marx2k> mytruehero, I figured, from your hostname
<Talaman> having one issue
<jrib> lhuynh: what is "it"
<mytruehero> marx2k: you leet haxor
<marx2k> :O
<marx2k> I hate charter
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<tunganet> ok scissors
<TheVault> umb come back online real quick
<irunwithscissors> yes?
<tunganet> every line seems to work except for the last line
<linevty04> eck: i think i'll do some googlin' on that so i dont bombard you with noobish questions :)
<tunganet> rm -r ~/.beryl-managerrc
<irunwithscissors> what is the error
<BENN92647> ok its show in this order the drives from top to bottom C: /cdrom/
<ubm> craigbass1976 come to think of it my wife had that same problem when we got the printer but it was with our Fedora machine
<tunganet> uh
<tunganet> no file or directory
<lhuynh> jrib: visual python. I'm not much more sure how to explain it
<linevty04> eck: thanks, 'cause i was trying to compile it all
<fiyawerx> hey guys, how can i get a list of hd*'s that aren't mounted?
<tunganet> no such*
<xamox> when I do a java -jar and it gives me a "failed to load main-class manifest attritbute from.." what does that mean?
<marx2k> speaking of torrents... charter forwarded an EMail to me that paramount pictures told them I was sharing movie torrents... so now I cant download movie torrents anymore since this is my 'last chance'
<TheVault> umd: come back on msn real quick
<BENN92647> D:/media/cdrom0
<nexous> how do I first create a file via sudo?
<mytruehero> marx2k: Heh. that sucks.
<ubm> TheVault just ask in here bro
<jrib> lhuynh: install the python-visual package to install the vpython module
<marx2k> indeedly :(
<craigbass1976> ubm, You've migrated from Fedora too?
<h1st0> nexous: just sudo nano /usr/local/bin/conkystart
<irunwithscissors> ok try restarting and tell me if u can boot up now
<nexous> nvm
<tunganet> ok
<h1st0> nexous: that will open a text editor
<BENN92647>  the path designation is C:/cdrom/
<nexous> h1st0: just did, was thinking that i had to create it first.
<TheVault> alright, when it says to go here and edit this: - Edit /etc/network/interfaces:  auto ethX iface ethX inet dhcp wireless-essid <your accesspoints essid> wpa-driver wext wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<lhuynh> jrib: okay. I did that. is there anything else, or can I just start it? (and if so, how?)
<marx2k> mytruehero, do you have charter's 10 Mbit servuce?
<TheVault> I edited the file but it won't let me save it
<TheVault> i tried the permissions command it don't work
<eck> mytruehero: you don't have linux on the router, do you?
<mytruehero> marx2k: Not even sure. it's included in my rent, so I never see the bills or anything
<cpk1> BENN92647: actually just do 'ls -l .wine/drive_c/windows/' from your home directory and make sure everything is owned by you
<ubm> craigbass1976 i still run fedora 6 here at home but i prefer ubuntu over fc6 because it seems to work better with embedded development for mips-32
<mytruehero> eck: No, factory settings and firmware
<h1st0> TheVault: you need to edit the file as root
<marx2k> oh wow.. thats cool mykilx
<jrib> lhuynh: don't use "it", I have no idea what you are referring to :)
<marx2k> mytruehero, i  mean
<h1st0> TheVault: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<tunganet> nopee
<tunganet> same thing
<craigbass1976> ubm, what's mips-32?
<mytruehero> marx2k: eh. just means I pay the landlord instead of charter, and I have less control over it
<ubm> h1st0 he is new he isnt ready for nano :) let him use gedit
<lhuynh> jrib: sorry 'bout that. I typed in sudo apt-get python-visual. is there anything else to do?
<craigbass1976> ubm, I'm just quitting because of the short FC life cycle
<TheVault> yeah what ubm said lol
<nexous> I'll be back, gonna restart and see if it loads.
<irunwithscissors> ok
<marx2k> mytruehero,  whoa..not sweet
<irunwithscissors> try
<eck> i think you want to do something like create a filter to catch tcp traffic on the ports the torrent is using, and then run it on your interface
<h1st0> TheVault: okay gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<irunwithscissors> apt-get remove beryl
<jrib> lhuynh: nope, now you have the vpython module installed.  You can run python programs that use the module or write your own python scripts that use the module
<lhuynh> and then would it just be vpython in the terminal, like one types "python" ?
<marx2k> Im paying $55/month for 5Mbit down. 512 up..and no contract... month to month
<ubm> MIPS32 32-bit architecture for embedded systems as in processors
<eck> there's a big capture button or something that will do it
<mytruehero> eck: Yeah, it wants me to define an interface; not sure what exactly that is asking for, though
<mytruehero> eck: I can figure out where to set it, just not what to set it to
<BENN92647> ok shiggity shows alot of drwxr-xr-x 2 folders and my name on all of them
<jrib> lhuynh: I guess the name of the module is really "visual", it's a module just like "sys" or "os", you import it and use it in your python program
<ubm> craigbass1976 i love fedora but ubuntu defiantly dominates
<TheVault> Thank you
<TheVault> that worked
<craigbass1976> ubm, how bout the scanner?  Were you able to get that part running, or can you jsut use it as a photo copier?
<rick8007> anyone know how to bring back the wireless connection tool to the desktop?
<auk> :(
<auk> still not working
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: have you followed the syntax that is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cpk1> BENN92647: your name twice on all of them?
<BENN92647> no
<marx2k> rick8007,  which one
<jrib> lhuynh: have you seen http://vpython.org/webdoc/visual/index.html and http://vpython.erikthompson.com/  ?
<ubm> craigbass1976 you can get the scanner working
<BENN92647> oh wait yes
<BENN92647> sorry shiggity
<ubm> need to search google :)
<BENN92647> my name is on all of them twice
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: your root (ubuntu) and your boot partition where grub will be installled according to you is the same
<cpk1> and my name isnt shiggity
<lhuynh> jrib: will go now. I couldn't reallly seem to find good vpython tutorials.
<BENN92647> i think i screwed up the path name
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes gili..
<irunwithscissors> I HAVE THE ANSWER TO ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS.   WWW.GOOGLE.COM
<_Luks> how do i make sudo read the password from a variable ?
<BENN92647> its not cdrom0
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili: root (hd0) doesn't work
<gili_> that is the only differene from that manual
<h1st0> irunwithscissors: lol
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol irunwithscissors
<Matic`Makovec> !compiz > Matic`Makovec
<irunwithscissors> :D
<craigbass1976> ubm, Ok, googling is easier when I know there's not a dead end.  Thanks for letting me know there's an answer
<marx2k> irunwithscissors, now if only you could be my personal 'search term' guru
<jrib> lhuynh: I've viewed the first couple of videos ones, they are very straighforward and easy to follow.  do you already know python?
<_Luks> how do i make sudo read the password from a variable ?
<ubm> TheVault so now that we got your wireless card working i can safely assume you will never every again install windows on that machine :)
<rick8007> ubuntu and a bcm4318 wireless card
<cpk1> BENN92647: go into /media and find out what it is then
<BENN92647> mine states C: is just cdrom
<jrib> !jfgi | irunwithscissors
<ubotu> irunwithscissors: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gili_> root (hd0,7)
<BENN92647> ok
<lhuynh> jrib: yes. just got back from pycon. :)
<_Luks> how do i make sudo read the password from a variable ?
<irunwithscissors> eh?
<marx2k> also, I have a better answer, irunwithscissors ... www.google.com/linux
<BENN92647> lol it says it a directory
<TheVault> ubm: we got a problem
<tunganet> omg..
<bpcmiller> is there a linux eqivilant for magiciso?  I need to edit an iso to make it bootable
<ubm> what
<TheVault> I forgot to save our chat
<The_PHP_Jedi> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<TheVault> forgot to save the chat
<eck> mytruehero: make sure you are running it as root, and choose the interface you are connected to the net with
<mytruehero> eck: I'm running wireshark as root now, and have some more options. I think I can try to figure out how to get it working... let me brb and see what I can see
<BENN92647> says:bash: /media: is a directory
<mytruehero> eck: good idea :)
<marx2k> bpcmiller, there's magicISO for linux
<ubm> its ok just come back after you install of the live cd
<marx2k> oh wait... im thinking powerISO
<bpcmiller> lol that would work
<mytruehero> eck: brb
<_Luks> how do i make sudo read the password from a variable ?
<TheVault> well how do I know if my wireless is up ubm?
<jrib> lhuynh: ah then those docs should serve you well
<gili_> what happens when you type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<cpk1> BENN92647: i know it is, 'cd /media' to go into it
<irunwithscissors> hey tung
<marx2k> TheVault, iwconfig
<rick8007> Im typing from the wireless connection but theres no signal strength meter on my desktop task bar
<tunganet> yeah..
<marx2k> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tunganet> my comp died =[
<irunwithscissors> just seeing if you were alive
<irunwithscissors> lol
<marx2k> this bot dont know @(*&
<ubm> _Luks as in a script ? are you asking for code to have it request sudo to build?
<TheVault> sudo ifup ethX
<TheVault> shit
<TheVault> hold on
<TheVault> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<TheVault> lo        no wireless extensions.
<TheVault> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<TheVault> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"<Witt>"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<TheVault>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<TheVault>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm
<TheVault>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<chris> has anyone here been able to install steam under wine?
<TheVault>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<marx2k> sudo ifdown ath0 && sudo ifup ath0
<The_PHP_Jedi> Error 15: File not found
<TheVault>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<ubm> TheVault sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<TheVault>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<TheVault> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<marx2k> !paste | thevault
<ubotu> thevault: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<The_PHP_Jedi> N SPAM
<The_PHP_Jedi> Error 15: File not found, gili_
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: when do you get that error?
<marx2k> TheVault, looks like youre up... ping google.com
<_Luks> ubm: example: sudo -password $password
<The_PHP_Jedi> on find /boot/grub/stage1
<_Luks> ubm: something like it
<gili_> did you start grub
<TheVault> I am using the ethernet cable
<The_PHP_Jedi> ?
<TheVault> unplug?
<The_PHP_Jedi> start grub?
<chris> has anyone here been able to install steam under wine?
<marx2k> TheVault: see if ifconfig gives you an IP address
<marx2k> chris, whats steam
<gili_> ok are you at the grub promt/
<gili_> ?
<rick8007> oh well
<The_PHP_Jedi> no gili
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: open terminal type grub
<The_PHP_Jedi> in the cmd prompt, yes
<The_PHP_Jedi> terminal
<BENN92647> on cpk1 i did that
<The_PHP_Jedi> I am in grub in terminal
<The_PHP_Jedi> not in boot
<TheVault> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:22:AF:E9:41
<TheVault>           inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<TheVault>           inet6 addr: fe80::214:22ff:feaf:e941/64 Scope:Link
<TheVault>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<TheVault>           RX packets:8986 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<TheVault>           TX packets:7285 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<TheVault>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<gili_> no thats fine
<TheVault>           RX bytes:9440771 (9.0 MiB)  TX bytes:606812 (592.5 KiB)
<TheVault>           Interrupt:177
<marx2k> TheVault, you're connected
<The_PHP_Jedi> TheVault: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TheVault> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:AC:F8:D6
<TheVault>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<marx2k> and stop spamming
<TheVault>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<gili_> at the gru prompt type
<TheVault>           TX packets:1806 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<toulouse> hey guys, i am trying to play bzflag, but the sound doesnt work
<TheVault>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<TheVault>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:79884 (78.0 KiB)
<TheVault>           Interrupt:4 Base address:0x8000
<The_PHP_Jedi> NO MORE SPAM
<BENN92647> if ubotu sees you pasting he will get mad
<gili_>  "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<TheVault> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<toulouse> what should i do to fix it?
<synth> TheVault, I hate you
<TheVault>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<TheVault>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<The_PHP_Jedi> I did that gili_
<TheVault>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<synth> so much
<The_PHP_Jedi> that was the error
<rick8007> i dont want to crash my card again by experimenting around too much
<TheVault>           RX packets:264 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<The_PHP_Jedi> Error 15: File not found
<TheVault>           TX packets:264 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
* auk sighs
<TheVault>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<cpk1> BENN92647: so what dirs show up when you do 'ls'?
<The_PHP_Jedi> TheVault!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TheVault>           RX bytes:19424 (18.9 KiB)  TX bytes:19424 (18.9 KiB)
<toulouse> wtf?
<TheVault> sorry guys
<TheVault> I don't know how to paste
* The_PHP_Jedi thinks we need more OPS
<cpk1> TheVault: please stop
<TheVault> im sorry
<TheVault> whats the right way to paste?
<riotkittie> heh.
<TheVault> Sorry guys
<toulouse> ban him
<synth> Oh, you pasted quite well.
<TheVault> I will....someone is helping me
<marx2k> !paste | TheVault
<riotkittie> !pastebin | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<The_PHP_Jedi> ok..
<toulouse> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BENN92647> what of you mean
<COMMUNIST-POPE> Ban who?
<irunwithscissors> he's obviously new, don't ban him...
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili: I tried that, returns Error 15: File not found
<synth> How can i blacklist a driver on boot for Ubuntu installation? having weird laptop hangs on ethernet and I'd like to get past it and install!
<The_PHP_Jedi> irunwithscissors: anyone in IRC knows not to spam more than 5 lines
<The_PHP_Jedi> :)
<COMMUNIST-POPE> synth: use the alternative cd
<COMMUNIST-POPE> 1
<COMMUNIST-POPE> 2
<toulouse> hey guys,i am trying to play bzflag, but i cant because the sound doesnt work, how can i fix this
<COMMUNIST-POPE> only 2 lines spammed
<irunwithscissors> he just asked for help on pasting...so at least his intentions aren;t evil
<TheVault> ubm: anyway pasted off what I pasted, am I good to go?
<BENN92647> ubotu almos t banned me yesterday, i had to bribe him with candybars LOL
<jrib> the comments about his paste contribute more spam than his actual paste... once one person lets him know that he shouldn't paste, that's enough really :)
<ubm> _Luks something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8168/
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol
<tunganet> yes
<ramza3> ok, I am at the configuration editor, can I change the login window resolution somehow?  gnome-xxxx?
<The_PHP_Jedi> gili!!!
<tunganet> i should of never touched beryl
<gili_> yes i am here
<BENN92647> ok cpk1 what am i looking for
<h1st0> synth: do you just want to blacklist pcmcia?
<The_PHP_Jedi> tunganet: beryl is great
<ubm> TheVault yes next time use this link to paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ;)
<tunganet> and continued with my happy life with ubuntu only..
<rick8007> im trying to see my wireless connection but this guy keeps scolling the page a million times
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<toulouse> tunganet: beryl be pimp
<TheVault> i will
<auk> tunganet: yep, yep
<synth> h1st0, yeah but how do i do that on installation?
<h1st0> synth: ther is a nopcmcia option
<cpk1> BENN92647: is there a cdrom0?
<irunwithscissors> tung did you do 'apt-get remove beryl'
<Sulo_Seppa> Any SLAYER fans here?
<The_PHP_Jedi> GILI!!!
<tunganet> yea i did
<synth> h1st0, it's my ethernet that it's hanging at
<h1st0> synth: hit F6 I think or one of them shows the options you can pass.
<irunwithscissors> still nothing?
<nalioth> !tell Sulo_Seppa about offtopic
<tunganet> nopre
<cables> !offtopic | Sulo_Seppa
<ubotu> Sulo_Seppa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BENN92647> not when i did cd/ media it didnt show
<synth> ah ok
<toulouse> hey guys, how can i check if something is blocking my sound card
<cables> nalioth, you beat me
<toulouse> cause bzflag doesnt have sound
<TheVault> ubm: ready to go? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8169/
<The_PHP_Jedi> ***GILI***
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: i dont know man
<BENN92647> but in winecfg it shows as a drive
<h1st0> synth: err f8 I can't remember but it will tell you exactly what to append by hitting F6 then type in -nopcmcia or something at the end of the line
<irunwithscissors> does bzflag use ALSA drivers
<The_PHP_Jedi> weird, gug?
<The_PHP_Jedi> huh*
<BENN92647> it shows as my D: drive
<toulouse> irunwith: i believe it uses oss
<joshua__> ok, so i've gotten modprobe ndiswrapper to work this time after uninstalling everything. i've restarted and when i iwconfig there's no wlan0 or anything...
<irunwithscissors> toulouse: is that what you have enabled?
<ubm> TheVault you need to sudo dhclient eth1 ;)
<Sulo_Seppa> What month with the April 2007 version of ubuntu be released?
<toulouse> i dunno, how can i check?
<rick8007> wireless + missing wireless management= ?
<SportChick> nalioth: who?
<joshua__> Sulo_Seppa: The 19th
<toulouse> irunwith, how do i check?
<BENN92647> just get linux wireless radar thing it works great
<irunwithscissors> toulouse: no idea im rather new, but i bet that's the problem.
<ubm> TheVault you need an ip address allocated for your machine if the router is dhcp enabled use that command to obtain one
<nalioth> SportChick: toulouse
<p47> edgy is a sheet the inetword is slow
<Sulo_Seppa> But really, what are some of the major changes? I haven't seen that much from the last two versions.
<lhuynh> jrib: lucky you can look at the videos. *heh*
<BENN92647> ok cpk1 am i ready to try the installagain LOL
<SportChick> toulouse: you were looking for some help?
<BENN92647> *install again
<h1st0> !releases | Sulo_Seppa
<_Luks> how do i pass a variable with a password to the sudo command ?
<ubm> TheVault then you can sudo ifconfig eth1 and look for the ip address that was issued to your machine
<ubotu> Sulo_Seppa: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<toulouse> sportchick: yes, my sound in bzflag doesnt work
<ubm> _Luks did you look at the pastebin i sent you?
<BENN92647> dont get AMD 64 ver. lol
<_Luks> ubm: nope
<TheVault> heres what I got
<SportChick> toulouse: ah, jjoin #bzflag
<ubm> _Luks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8168/
<cpk1> BENN92647: so the guildwars cd is in /media/cdrom0?
<toulouse> sportchick: ok
<TheVault> ubm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8170/
<enix> i recently upgraded to 6.10 and some extra icons came up on the desktop that i dont want. gconf-editor used to be the place to solve this problem but when i look in it now the check boxes are gone, so i cannot uncheck 'show specific icon'. how would i remedy this?
<BENN92647> how do i find that out?
<jrib> enix: what icons?
<rick8007> BENN92647: i just uninstalled it cuz it wasnt working should I reinstall it?
<enix> computer and trash
<h1st0> enix: What icon do you want to get rid of?
<cpk1> BENN92647: ... do cd /media/cdrom0
<jrib> enix: there are gconf settings for them
<jrib> !icons | enix
<ubotu> enix: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<_Luks> ubm: i saw it
<h1st0> enix: you can try just deleting it or gconf-editor apps > nautilus > options I believe is what you are looking for.
<ubm> TheVault do this real quick 'sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.100 up
<The_PHP_Jedi> fstab doesn't do anything before GRUB, right?
<h1st0> enix: ahh yeah desktop thats it.
<ubm> TheVault sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.100
<rick8007> k let me try
<_Luks> ubm: but i think you didnt understand me .. i would like something like it:
<BENN92647> nothing
<BENN92647> its not in there
<Matic`Makovec> !compiz > Matic`Makovec
<gili_> The_PHP_Jedi: bueno chico tengo que ir a ver mi chica....lastima que no tepodia ayudar
<_Luks> password='enter' ; sudo $password commands
<enix> i did a nautilus search in gconf but none of the results where simaler to what i delt w/ in 6.06
<cpk1> BENN92647: did it give you an error when you did that?
<The_PHP_Jedi> k, cya gili
<The_PHP_Jedi> thanks :)
<BENN92647> inope
<BENN92647> no
<The_PHP_Jedi> thanks, really :D
<_Luks> ubm: password='enter' ; sudo $password commands
<TheVault> alright, it just brings me back to another line
<cpk1> BENN92647: so type 'ls' and see if anything is in it
<BENN92647> just ls?
<jrib> _Luks: man sudo   and seach for 'stdin'
<BENN92647> or the little marks to
<enix> apps/nautilus/desktop is blank
<cpk1> just ls
<jrib> enix: there are keys in there, no?
<TheVault> sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.100 i typed that and then i press enter and then it just goes to ubuntu@ubuntu
<BENN92647> YAY!
<_Luks> jrib: how do i get a text from stdin ?
<TheVault> like another line
<BENN92647> its there
<Zambezi> How bad is it to have a printerserver and IRC-server on a webserver? I guess it's really bad. The problem is I have to many computers so I would like to put two togeter.
<enix> so is apps/nautilus/icon_view & apps/nautilus/list_view
<darkside> ha @all, can someone provide a little help with vnc login to gdm?
<auk> i there any way to, say, use apt-get on a live cd to read off and installed system and upgrade *that* system?
<The_PHP_Jedi> **fstab doesn't do anything before GRUB, right?**
<tedu> me need some help pls
<jrib> _Luks: by using sudo -S as sudo's man page explains
<ubm> _Luks check out http://egbok.com/sudoscript/ or http://www.komar.org/pres/sudo-tools/ for some examples
<auk> *and installed -> an installed
<enix> no, no keys or values
<BENN92647> lol i still love linux
<tedu> to set refresh rate on ati
<jrib> _Luks: what is you reason for this?
<enix> i could post a screenshot if u think that would help
<ubm> _Luks passwd
<ubm> ?
<BENN92647> ok so now that we know its there what do we do :)
<cpk1> BENN92647: so can you see the installer from there?
<ubm> what are you using it for what is your objective ? that would help
<BENN92647> nope
<_Luks> jrib: a graphical script.. i dont want to get the sudo password from the terminal
<BENN92647> i can see the folder its in
<jrib> _Luks: use gksudo
<matty_v> does anyone know how i can install an older version of wine easily?
<rick8007> wifi radar isnt quite what i'm looking for
<BENN92647> the gwsetup.exe is in the data folder
<_Luks> jrib: but if the user dont have GNOME ? then it wont work
<_Luks> im using Xdialog
<jrib> enix: what does this command return:  gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_visible
<auk> ubm: are you speakign to me?
<jrib> _Luks: I suppose
<cpk1> BENN92647: ok so type 'cd' to go back to your home dir and then do 'wine /media/cdrom0/data/gwsetup.exe'
<ubm> auk no
<BENN92647> k
<enix> no value set
<eck> matty_v: see if you can grab an old deb from the wine website or from the repositories
<Cyco> has anyone setup a test environment with KVM - - > do you know the extensions that your processor must meet in order to have acceptable speed
<darkside> Does someone know what the message RFB 003.008 means while trying to start Xvnc??
<_Krull_> Can I have ubuntu and Windows on my PC and have a choice of what to boot?
<ubm> _Luks you could use a script to have the sudo pwd print to image
<BENN92647> dam it!
<eck> e.g. by getting something from the breezy repositories
<Cyco> krull yes check guides for dual booting
<matty_v> thanks eck
<BENN92647> why is it going to directory L
<kitche> _Krull_: yes
<ElllisD> today i powered up my box & my screen resolution's off the screen- I move the mouse over & the screen moves across the monitor like on google maps- i dist-upgraded last night- X -configure gets me error 11- what happened?
<_Krull_> kewl
<Cyco> very simple (dual booting)
<BENN92647> it says:Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible
<cpk1> BENN92647: run winecfg and tell me and take a screenshot of the drives tab
<ElllisD> ive got 2 vga outs, could that be enabled suddenly?
<cpk1> BENN92647: does it error out or keep going?
<TheVault> ubm: well I switched over to the eth1 and but i went to a website and nothing
<TheVault> ubm: showing no signal
<BENN92647> errored out
<_Krull_> do I go to help.ubuntu.com? to learn how?
<zithowa> i put in a new hard drive and now GRUB will not boot my system (giving me error 17: partition not found)
<jrib> enix: I see... there is some way to have gconf refresh the schema or something.  Does anyone here know how to do that?
<tedu> need help w ati pls
<ubm> TheVault is DHCP enabled on the router
<BENN92647> how do i send you a sreen shot
<TheVault> ummmm
<TheVault> lemme check
<ScottLij> zithowa, did you make the new drive the slave drive?
<ElllisD> tedu: me, too- wanna trade?
<enix> i have rebooted after the upgrade
<zithowa> ScottLij: no, it is the master
<tedu> y
<BENN92647> *screen
<ElllisD> tedu: whats up w/ yours? mine's got a desktop off the screen- the whole things scrolling
<ScottLij> zithowa, that is the problem, it changed the hard drive names, the partitions aren't where grub thinks they are
<cpk1> BENN92647: actually do 'ls -l .wine/drive_c/' and make sure you own everything
<tedu> i need to get 100 at 1280
<BENN92647> k
<tedu> now im 85
<tedu> at 1280
<enix> i just got a software update notifacation, and when i clicked it is said i need a dist-upgrade, i thouht i did all this the the other day, wtf?
<Soccer5555> windows me owns all
<ElllisD> tedu: Hz?
<tedu> y
<tedu> 100 Hz
<ramza3> can I get sun's java from apt-get
<ramza3> with 6.06
<zithowa> ScottLij: well it is strange: I previously had my OS on the slave drive, and now I have just swapped out the master for another master
<BENN92647> it went to the next line and froze
<TheVault> ubm: now my internet is being a idiot
<jrib> enix: is nautilus-data installed?
<tedu> i use this 2 nd metod http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ubm> ramza3 did you add multiverse repositories?
<ElllisD> tedu: I don't know off the top of my head, but I bet you could poke around in xorg.conf & find where it says 85's cool & add 100 in there
<TheVault> won't let me get on websites but i am able to chathere
<zithowa> ScottLij: I do not understand how the system derives hard drive names
<ramza3> ubm: I havent but I can
<ScottLij> zithowa, is there a different number of partitions on the new hard than the old one?
<ubm> ramza3 you need to add those repos :)
<enix> i dunno. like i said this is only a recent problem, how do i check
<zithowa> ScottLij: I think so
<enix> do a find?
<ubm> TheVault is dhcp enabled on the router?
<jrib> enix: apt-cache policy nautilus-data
<tedu> i try this SubSection "Display" Depth 24 Modes "1280x1024_100" EndSubSection
<tedu> but dun work
<ubm> ramza3 go here to add repos http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ubm> ramza3 then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<enix> nautilus data: installed: 2.16.1-0ubuntu3
<ScottLij> zithowa: This isn't exactly changing hard drives but its pretty darn close: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/4232/1/
<ElllisD> tedu: on my xorg.conf the syntax uses a @ rather than a _
<TheVault> alright, i just disabled the wireless and now its working
<BENN92647> did you leave me cpk1
<starkruz1> can someone gimme some scripting help?  I have some bmps in a directory tree that I want to DFS through (like cp -R would do) and use convert to convert them from bmp to jpeg.  any idea how I could do that?
<Intelligitimate> I just downloaded the update to Firefox, and now I can't click on anything. I can't right click to download stuff, I can't click on any menu options, etc.
<tedu> wow i ll try
<TheVault> ubm: logging in router now
<ubm> TheVault reboot your router and renable wifi then sudo dhcpclient eth1
<cpk1> BENN92647: what?
<siegfried__> how do I install monotone? When I use apt-get install monotone I get an old version (.24) and I need a recent version.
<BENN92647> i did the 'ls -l .wine/drive_c/
<jrib> enix: does /usr/share/gconf/schemas/apps_nautilus_preferences.schemas exist?
<tedu> did u try w fglrxinfo
<jdhoreotg> how do you check your disk space via terminal?
<BENN92647> it shows nothing
<ElllisD> tedu: whats that?
<obake-san> hey, i got 1 question. what format is best for non-os drives in ubuntu?
<tedu> video info
<enix> is it shemas or schems
<tedu> to see wht drv u use
<ElllisD> tedu: k, so $fglrxinfo ??
<tedu> wo $
<TheVault> ubm: yeah dhcp is enabled on the router
<Intelligitimate> Anyone know what went wrong with Firefox with the latest update?
<enix> yes, it is there
<enix> should i gedit the file?
<ubm> TheVault sudo dhclient eth1 do you get the same results now?
<BENN92647> i was so close to getting it lol
<ElllisD> tedu: fglrxinfo says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ElllisD> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<jrib> enix: try to prefix what you say with my nickname so my hilight will catch it.  No, don't edit the file, try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus-data
<tedu> did u install the org ati drv?
<enix> jrib: ok
<TheVault> apparently i got a connection
<Jake333> i need help with resolutions
<ubm> TheVault try using the network manager in System --> Admin --> Networking
<Malay_Linux> Hi
<TheVault> alrighty
<Jake333> i am using 1080i and its too big for the screen
<ubm> TheVault Ping www.google.com
<Jake333> like a little too big
<ElllisD> tedu: i dunno- i did apt-get fglrx one day i think
<Jake333> how can i pan it
<ubm> make sure your ethernet i.e. eth0 is down
<Jake333> to make it work
<Jake333> like whats a good resolution
<Jake333> that wil work
<ElllisD> tedu: did the @ do it?
<Zambezi> Is it a bad idea to put IRC-server and printserver on a public webserver?
<tedu> try this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<tedu> but 2 nd metod
<TheVault> is it good with the ethernet and wireless are both using dhcp
<ubm> TheVault did you get it up?
<crimsun> Zambezi: generally one would want a separation of orthogonal services/daemons, yes
<enix> *jrib: my man. i cant wait til i have skills like the ones the people who help me do
<tedu> w org ati drv
<rjefferson> oh no, someone please help me
<rjefferson> does anyone use lvm?
<ubm> TheVault dosnt matter as long as eth0 is disabled when eth1 is enabled
<Jake333> anyone help me?
<TheVault> oh ok
<TheVault> lemme do that now
<Trelard> looks like feisty fawn herd 4 iso still hasn't fully fixed the AGP 8X issue
<lmosher> Can anyone suggest a music program w/ really good visualizations (or a specific visualization)?
<ubm> TheVault once we are finished im going to show you how to forward X to your windows machine so you can run apps from your ubuntu box on your windows machine
<ElllisD> tedu: k, but what do you mean by 2nv?
<Zambezi> crimsun, That's why I haven't installed it yet. But I'm not to happy to have five computer running 24/7 when I might have to pay the bill myself.
<enix> jrib: i had to check the value, then uncheck it
<tedu> second metod from guide
<foormea> hey
<tedu> download rpm
<zithowa> ScottLij: thanks, that explains things very well
<crimsun> Zambezi: then consider using VM images
<ElllisD> tedu: this guide give me some newfound hope! tyvm!
<TheVault> this is crazy
<jrib> enix: k, make sure your upgrade has completed successfully
<ramza3> ubm: if I use the gui way, can I just click 'multiverse'
<Jake333> anyone help me
<Jake333> ?
<ElllisD> tedu: 2nd method- gotcha
<tedu> then make debs
<foormea> i don't understand why this:     conky &> /dev/pts/0 | tee conky.log &      doesn't work. it either redirects output to /dev/pts/0 but doesn't write conky.log
<TheVault> for the address in Network Manager, it shows one min the wireless has the address DHCP and then a sec later it says this device needs configured
<ScottLij> !ask | jake333
<ubotu> jake333: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubm> ramza3 yes
<BENN92647> lol
<ElllisD> tedu: make debs- sounds scary, but ill give it a shot
<tedu> i ve problems w overscan
<enix> jrib: i thought i had, is there a way to double check
<TheVault> keeps switching back and forth
<tedu> do u ve?
<ElllisD> ve?
<tedu> overscan on tv?
<ElllisD> ???
<ubm> TheVault what does the adapter?
<Zambezi> crimsun, I might do. But can I have a webserver and virtual computer on a P3 550 with 512 MB ram or should I add 256 MB? Both computers running Dapper drake without X.
<jrib> enix: just run dist-upgrade again and make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<ubm> TheVault sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<tedu> see u :)
<tedu> i ll try
<ElllisD> tedu: is overscan what this scrolling desktop is?
<TheVault> still crazy
<enix> jrib: k, thanks a bunch man
<ubm> TheVault did you remove the ethernet cable from your ethernet device?
<metalhedd> i just installed 6.10 and am doing the 137 available updates. its been Setting up capplets-data for close to ten minutes now.. this doesn't seem right, is it stuck?
<ST47> Hi guys
<ST47> I have a friend who just installed ubuntu
<ST47> and when he boots, the screen goes all wreid
<ubm> if you disable in the network manager it will not re-enable the device ;)
<BENN92647> ok just ran into a guy that says dont even bother installing GW's on linux you'll just get pissed at linux
<rjefferson> would someone send me the pv programs?
<rjefferson> i can barely boot right now
<metalhedd> GW's?
<marx2k> guild wars
<BENN92647> he had it installed and spent most of the days getting the patches to work in linux
<ubm> TheVault issue this command then pastebin  sudo iwconfig
<BENN92647> guild wars
<metalhedd> oh
<nexous> Where can I find the files of bluefish, besides /home/USERNAME/.bluefish ?
<ElllisD> metalhedd: mine hung at a number of points, but not 10 mins- on a dual 850 w/ 1G
<Intelligitimate> Anyone know what went wrong with Firefox with the latest update?
<BENN92647> best thing to do is a dual boot looks like
<BENN92647> but i dont want to
<metalhedd> ElllisD: i jhit ctrl+c and it said error procecessing gnome-control-center, dependency problems. now its carrying on with the rest.
<lmosher> Can anyone suggest a music program w/ really good visualizations (or a specific visualization)?
<metalhedd> should I do something afterwards to have it clean up whatever just happened?
<BENN92647> so now that that nightmare is over LOL
<ElllisD> metalhedd: dpkg --configure -a
<BENN92647> i can play tweak LINUX
<Intelligitimate> I just downloaded the update to Firefox, and now I can't click on anything. I can't right click to download stuff, I can't click on any menu options, etc.
<BENN92647> firefox plug ins are created by satan
<metalhedd> ElllisD: thanks. now its failing a bunch of others because the control center isn't configured.
<xamox> What package do I need to isntall to get java SWT support?
<ElllisD> Intelligitimate: Can you click other stuff? just firefox doesnt listen to mouse?
<Intelligitimate> Yeah.
<ubm> Intelligitimate did you restart firefox or shut it down completely after updates?
<Intelligitimate> Firefox doesn't listen to the mouse, except like clicking a link. No right-clicking, no menu clicking, etc.
<enix> will apt-get install kde get me a kde WM along w/ gnome
<Intelligitimate> Yeah, I think so.
<Intelligitimate> I may need to restart the whole system.
<metalhedd> enix: i think its apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Zambezi: the more RAM the better
<ubm> Intelligitimate ps -ax is it running now?
<BENN92647> hey cpk1 wanted to thank you again for putting in the time to help me with guild wars, but even if i did install it it would have been a hassle
<Intelligitimate> I have restarted it a bunch of times, ubm.
<enix> that wont do a fresh install, just the WM, right?
<metalhedd> enix: right
<jmworx> tritium_: any news of Speex on Dapper 64?
<enix> metalhead: thanks
<BENN92647> maybe i can get asteriods to work LMAO
<metalhedd> enix: n/p
<ElllisD> l8r- dinnertime
<enix> metalhead: can i do the same w/ fluxbox
<metalhedd> enix: yeah, probably just apt-get install fluxbox
<enix> metalhead: coolbeans
<metalhedd> enix kde is the only one with its own "meta-package"
<ScottLij> `1234567890-[poiuytrewqsdfghjkl;'
<metalhedd> if you will
<Zambezi> crimsun, 768 MB ram for two computer without X. It should be fine or I can buy another 256 MB, but not now.
<ScottLij> oops
<enix> metalhead: ok
<enix> metalhead: not entirley sure what that means, but i will look it up
<metalhedd> the package "kubuntu-desktop" is really just a list of a ton of other kde packages that will be installed.
<nexous> Where can I find the files of bluefish, besides /home/USERNAME/.bluefish ?
<metalhedd> most other WM's are small enough that they're just 1 package.
<adam_> I can't access my samba shares from network neighborhood.  I've even duplicated a working smb.cfg from another computer, but to no avail.  What else could be wrong?
<enix> metalhead: but i have to select kde form sessions at login right, will be like a whole new desktop
<got_a_bean> nexous: did you try the locate command in the terminal?
<enix> metalhead: *from
<nexous> got_a_bean: no, how do I do that?
<ST47>  from grub, I need a command prompt
<R[a] ndom> locate .bluefish
<ST47> how?
<nexous> okay thanks.
<got_a_bean> nexous:  in the terminal just type:  locate .bluefish
<got_a_bean> or locate bluefish  (no dot)
<metalhedd> enix: Right-o.. after installing kubuntu-desktop your login screen will probably switch from gdm to kdm.  not sure off hand how to switch it back,  but they're both pretty much the same anyway.
<got_a_bean> It should find anything with bluefish in the name
<enix> metalhead: i can live w/ that
<got_a_bean> and tell you where the results are located
<metalhedd> enix: actually if I remember correctly, after installing kubuntu-desktop it will ask you which login manager you want to use.
<Cyco> etc/X11/default-display-manager
<obake-san> hey, when i try to install a tar.gz, i get an error
<Cyco> change above to gdm/kdm
<obake-san> i do a tar -xzf
<metalhedd> obake-san: you dont just "install" a tar.gz
<metalhedd> :)
<enix> metalhead: o- i cant wait to try it, gettin kinda bored w/ gnome
<obake-san> then when i try to ./configure
<obake-san> it goes through some things
<obake-san> and errors saying it cant create executables or something
<m_> hello, my swap isn't working. I've unmounted, reformatted, and re-mounted and enabled "swapon" and it still shows no usage. When I use command line I get: m@m-desktop:~$ sudo swapon /dev/sda1
<m_> swapon: /dev/sda1: Device or resource busy
<metalhedd> obake-san: you probably need to install "build-essential"
<goetiaoccultus> whats  a good periodic viewer for ubuntu ?
<duderdo> hey
<goetiaoccultus> periodic table*
<obake-san> build-essential, il check it out
<eck> m_: check the output of free
<duderdo> how do I list the files' whole path with ls? for instance "/home/duderdo/foo" instead of just "foo"
<ScottLij> off topic but:  how do I save my channel list in XChat?
<anewbie> Hello there... (I just don't know if I'm allowed to ask questions... I haven't registered yet... can't find where is "/motd." can anyone help? thanks. )
<m_> m@m-desktop:~$ free
<m_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<m_> Mem:       1555492    1480636      74856          0      51676    1011928
<m_> -/+ buffers/cache:     417032    1138460
<m_> Swap:      4192956      39640    4153316
<eck> m_: you are using your swap
<m_> thanks, i see that. don't know what happened. thanks :)
<goetiaoccultus> ScottLij click xchat on menu , then network list , then click edit
<metalhedd> is it safe to edit menu.lst or is there some ubuntu method to remove all those extra entries in the grub menu
<Cyco> it is safe to edit it
<eck> m_: i think it used to be the case that swap was shown by mount but it no longer is
<duderdo> how do I list the files' whole path with ls? for instance "/home/duderdo/foo" instead of just "foo"
<jo3_> man ls
<got_a_bean> anewbie: where are you looking for /motd?
<duderdo> obviously I already read the manual, I guess they're using a different language than me, I can't find it. hence I am asking in here
<scizzy> ok I know you guys have probably heard this a million time, but I just installed ubuntu literally 10 min ago, and I can't get my wireless (broadcom) to connect to my unsecured linksys router
<eck> i don't think you can do it with ls
<metalhedd> does ubuntu include grub spash images?
<eck> you can do it with find, or just use ls -l in conjunction with pwd
<duderdo> eck: thank you
<scizzy> i type in linksys in the ssid, activate, but then it wont connect, and I can't pick it in the icon in the top right
<duderdo> jo3_: sounds like you have no fucking idea what you're talking about! hah!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<anewbie> got_a_bean... it says "This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it)."
<Cyco> sudo apt-cache search grub | grep splash
<Cyco> pretty boring defaults, look through forums on how to create/download new ones
<metalhedd> Cyco: nopers
<Cyco> you have extra repos enabled?
<metalhedd> oh, i didn't enable the good repos.
<metalhedd> :O
<Madpilot> ubotu, register | anewbie
<ubotu> anewbie: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<scizzy> anyone know how to refresh wireless ssid's  to see which one my wireless card finds...
<got_a_bean> anewbie - oh, don't worry about that.  You don't have to register your nickname - only if you want it reserved for you alone
<metalhedd> been a while since i used ubuntu
<Cyco> iwlist scan for wireless
<Madpilot> got_a_bean, some channels require registration for entry, actually.
<Q_Continuum_> Okay.  Trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop with no optical drive and no floppy (I have a floppy drive available, if need be) tried doing the netboot install from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows for XP, but it wanted to load the CD-ROM drivers, and I couldn't bypass that. *making another attempt now to bypass the CD-ROM and do a netinstall*
<Trelard> Ubuntu Feisty Fawn looks decent
<scizzy> how to i use iwlist... I'm so new i just converted from windows
<Cyco> open a terminal
<got_a_bean> well, yes, but not this one. :-)
<Cyco> type iwlist scan  - you may have to specify your wireless interface
<eck> scizzy: iwlist scanning eth1
<eck> or something like that
<scizzy> ok let me try
<Cyco> are you using knetworkmanager ?
<got_a_bean> anewbie: which irc client are you using?
<scizzy> sorry for my newbishness... but I like the simplicity...
<goetiaoccultus> whats  a good periodic table viewer for ubuntu ?
<sbrath> I've got the latest ubuntu server edition loaded on a AMD board, and after apt-get'ing gcc-4.1   compiling generates gibberish??? WTF?
<eck> goetiaoccultus: your web browser
<perrone> how can i change my home folder
<perrone> ?
<eck> or a pdf viewer
<Madpilot> sbrath, did you use the build-essential package to get *all* of the basic build tools?
<eck> perrone: it is configured in /etc/passwd
<eck> just be careful
<jrib> perrone: or use usermod
<sbrath> Madpilot: let me check, is that apt-get build-essentials
<scizzy> my eth1 says "no scan results" but im right next to my router, and it worked when I had windows
<Madpilot> sbrath, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential
<joeyk_> eth1 is not a wlan interface
<ffxr> perrone its in users&groups->advanced
<anewbie> ah... okay. thanks... guys. anyway, my question is this... until recently, I still can sudo from a terminal. now I get this message "sudo: unable to lookup edubuntu via gethostbyname()". anybody know what happened? thanks.
<perrone> eck, i know that, but i tried to change it to /media/sdb5/rafaelperrone and i couldnt log in anymore
<scizzy> its the default "linksys"
<Cyco> no
<timfrost> metalhedd: if the extra entries are older kernels, then you can remove the kernel packages (eg I have linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic and linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic, so can do 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic').  That will clean up the grub menu
<Cyco> try iwlist scan
<Cyco> with no interface
<anewbie> got_a_bean... I'm using chatzilla
<scizzy> i did
<Cyco> if no work do ifconfig and what are your interfaces listed
<sbrath> Madpilot: That's loaded now, but still gibberish
<Freeman> Uhh i have a question: i just installed ubuntu and my wireless doesnt seem to be working
<Freeman> I had to go hardline
<scizzy> this is what it said...iwlist scan
<scizzy> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<scizzy> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<scizzy> eth1      No scan results
<scizzy> sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | scizzy
<ubotu> scizzy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joeyk_> you dont have a wireless interface
<eck> yes, it is eth1
<MadP3nGu1n> you might have to enable it
<eck> scizzy: maybe the wireless driver isn't working?
<Madpilot> sbrath, odd. I avoid compiling like the plague, but installing b-e generally gets things working. What're you looking for that isn't in the repos?
<got_a_bean> Oooooh, I haven't figured that one out yet.  But when you sign on you should have the option, in Chatzilla, to register.  Sorry, can'
<scizzy> whats wierd is when I enable it, then press OK... it doesn't enable ... i have to go in ad enable it again
<sbrath> Madpilot: NoCat.NET
<craigbass1976> ubm, did scnning with your cx6000 involve iscan?
<Cyco> what wireless card do you have?
<got_a_bean> can't remember the exact location of the menus on chatzilla.
<MadP3nGu1n> system/admin/networking
<scizzy> maybe, but I dont know how to get it to work, and get new drivers(install them)
<scizzy> i have broadcom
<anewbie> got_a_bean... I recently installed sun jre 5.
<scizzy> not sure what model
<eck> eww
<Cyco> mdoel?
<Cyco> lspci
<scizzy> the one with my stupid emachines m5405 laptop
<Cyco> do an lspci
<got_a_bean> anewbie:  wow - I haven't even used that yet.
<sbrath> Madpilot: When I check I have gcc-3.4 4.0 and 4.1 all loaded... should I remove the old ones?
<scizzy> what is lspci?
<Cyco> list pci devices
<joeyk_> lists pci devices
<joeyk_> lol
<joeyk_> jinx
<Madpilot> sbrath, shouldn't be needed, gcc can co-exist from what I've read.
<scizzy> haha ok let me see
<eck> sbrath: no, i would keep them around, some apps will depend on specific versions of gcc to compile correctly
<Cyco> hahah
<got_a_bean> anewbie:  do you have xchat?
<goetiaoccultus> thanks eck but someone pointed me to software called Kalziem
<eck> actually, some configure scripts will check the version of gcc
<scizzy> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<goetiaoccultus> kalzium*
<Freeman> also i cant increase the resolution up to 1280x800 so im stuck at 1024x768
<scizzy> whats what i have
<sbrath> eck: So what other magic pill can I look at to see why it generates garbage? cpp seems to process the .c files corectly
<anewbie> got_a_bean, well I really have to, since I need this texting feature of www.chikka.com... for javalite. No, I don't have xchat. I have gaim instead.
<eck> you mean gcc?
<sbrath> yes
<eck> what error?
<scizzy> also, when I click "activate" on my wireless connection it takes FOREVER... and now it says active... but the computer icon in the top right doesn't let me select eth1
<eck> goetiaoccultus: then use that? I would just use a web browser though
<Cyco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<Cyco> check that scizzy
<scizzy> ok
<sbrath> eck: When I try to compile something I get "Gibberish" on the screen.
<scizzy> i will read that and check back in, thanks so much guys
<Cyco> pain in the ass !
<eck> sbrath: did you try with the older versions too?
<Cyco> good luck!
<sbrath> yep
<perrone> eck, i tried to change my home folder to another one (/media/sdb5/perrone) but then i couldnt log in and i had to manually edit the /etc/passwd file back to the original home
<goetiaoccultus> eck: i  understand what you mean , its cool  :)
<rp3> what do I have to do to 'turn' on a joystick?
<Freeman> can anyone help me?
<joeyk_> is /media/sdb5/perrone mounted on login or is it static?
<Hirvinen> !ask | Freeman
<ubotu> Freeman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> perrone: so it works now?
<Cyco> freeman did you add the resolution to xorg.conf
<Freeman> did i do what?
<Cyco> cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cyco> look in there
<anewbie> guys... does it mean, I have to reinstall? I can't gain access to any of my administrative functions. I also can't get to root when I give the command "su", it says wrong password. I suspect my system has been hacked. anyone? thanks.
<rbil> Cyco: can't cd to a file :-)
<Cyco> Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<eck> anewbie: no, you can boot into single user mode no matter what
<matty_v> can anyone here help me install BricsCAD?
<erpo> When I try to run the Diablo II installer with wine, it fails. The error message says "Warning: unprotecting memory to allow real-mode calls." followed by "This program cannot be run in DOS mode." What should I do?
<joeyk_> and you have a root pw?
<Cyco> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry
<eck> if you have been hacked you definitely _want_ to reinstall though
<lmosher> Can anyone suggest a music program w/ really good visualizations (or a specific visualization)?
<ubm> craigbass1976 yes it did involve iscan
<anewbie> eck... just how should i do that. thanks.
<joeyk_> xmms
<erpo> lmosher: Last time I checked, winamp ran fine under wine in linux. And it has some good plugins.
<eck> anewbie: use the rescue option in grub, or if you removed it, add single to the end of the grub kernel line
<craigbass1976> where's the epkowa site I keep reading about?
<Freeman> k Cyco i found the file now what?
<joeyk_> lmosher, xmms is my fav
<duckdown> Umm I'm getting DCC CHAT requests from "IndyGunFreak"
<eck> anewbie: you will need to start up networking manually if you require it to fix things
<duckdown> can someone ban this guy
<erpo> duckdown: Just /ignore him.
<sbrath> eck: util.c:158: error: gchar was not declared in this scope  <- This is the kind of error I get trying to compile a simple C program
<Cyco> freeman open it and look for 1024x768 under modes add "your resolution"
<anewbie> eck... ok... manually, does it mean, I can do that in gnome? thanks
<Jake333> what do i type in to edit xorg.config in terminal
<Cyco> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<eck> sbrath: it might be a locales issue
<Cyco> use nano or vi
<joeyk_> or joe
<joeyk_> :)
<eck> i am not sure how you would fix that though
<Cyco> yes or joe LOL
<sbrath> eck: how would I check that?
<eck> anewbie: reboot, and in grub choose the option that says rescue
<fenixarg> how can i install some plug-ins for firefox?
<Jake333> idk how to
<Jake333> lol
<Jake333> like use em
<rich__> i'm thinking of a project, can anyone give advice etc?
<eck> sbrath: i would check the file encoding of the .c file and make sure it is ascii, i am not sure how you would do that though
<joeyk_> the command would be vi /etc/xorg.conf
<rich__> i have bought a network client very basic spec pc
<eck> i think you can have it displayed by most text editors
<joeyk_> err..
<nalioth> duckdown: that happened a very long time ago, look at your time stamps
<rich__> i want to get this pc to boot into ubuntu, via network boot
<joeyk_> sry.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anewbie> thanks, eck.  I will do that now.
<rich__> to an old compaq server i have in the loft
<rich__> will this work?
<anewbie> bye all.
<eck> rich__: yes
<sbrath> eck: the file is ascii...
<timfrost> sbrath: DO you have all the development library packages for the program you are compiling?
<eck> it is called pxeboot
<eck> thenetwork card has to support it
<mbutUbuntu01> hi
<mbutUbuntu01> I have a problem
<rich__> will the server wake on lan (if it has this bios feature) when the client pc is turned on??
<kbrosnan> fenixarg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<mbutUbuntu01> I need to use beryl
<mbutUbuntu01> and I have an ati radeon xpress 200m
<MbV93> Wazza
<fenixarg> kbrosnan: thanks
<BENN92648> anyone here using compiz?
<rich__> ah ok
<MbV93> no beryl
<mbutUbuntu01> so I downloaded fglrx
<Pelo> does anyone use Pan newsreader ?  I need a little help connecting
<mbutUbuntu01> but if I write fglrx in xorg.conf
<rich__> my main concern about setting this up, is that the server will have to be on all the time
<mbutUbuntu01> the graphic server doesn' start
<BENN92648> is beryl better? i have an NVidia 6700 GS i think
<duckdown> nalioth, ah okay, thanks
<Cyco> im off good luck
<mbutUbuntu01> can someone help me??
<rich__> i am hoping i can set it up to turn off and on with the client
<eck> sbrath: the locale stuff is in LANG and the LC_ environment variables... i was just thinking though, i could see gcc getting tripped up if the file encoding is wrong, or else have the output of gcc mangled if it is using a different locale then you
<rich__> ?
<MbV93> i dunno
<MbV93> they're practically the same
<cabuloso> please, anyone knows where i can get this icon theme ? -> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/1995/200610182341271280x1024scrotww9.jpg
<eck> rich__: http://www.linux-sxs.org/internet_serving/pxeboot.html
<eck> rich__: you can also mount the root filesystem over nfs
<eck> both options are complicated
<mbutUbuntu01> can someone help me??
<Pelo> cabuloso,  I thjink that's tango, it's in the basic themes that come with ubuntu
<rich__> thankyou :)
<MbV93> yes i'll help you
<mbutUbuntu01> thanks
<sbrath> eck: I think what I need to do is "Remove" locales, so all I have is en_US.utf8
<MbV93> well i'll try
<cabuloso> Pelo, it's not tango, it's some mod of it...
<mbutUbuntu01> MbV93, what can I do??
<Pelo> mbutUbuntu01,  can you give us a little more info
<mbutUbuntu01> ok
<Freeman> cyco everything already says 1280x800 but im stuck at 1280x 1024
<mbutUbuntu01> so, I've installed fglrx 3d driver
<TomSwift> hello?
<mbutUbuntu01> I have an ati graphic card
<p47> hey do you have some question on the table/clear
<Pelo> cabuloso,  check synaptic for gnome art , or art gnome, or gnome art manager or something similar , it gives you access to a bunch of other themes
<COMMUNIST-POPE> Can you run ubuntu off a usb? i got a extra 6GB
<Pelo> mbutUbuntu01,  I think you are better off checking the forum
<eck> gcc uses utf-8 by default though
<cabuloso> Pelo, ok, tanks..
<eck> i have no clue
<Pelo> COMMUNIST-POPE,  yes,  check the forum for an how to , I knwo there is stuff on that
<farous> i have a flexlm server that is required to run matlab. it needs to connect on port 27000 on my localhost. I have opened the port in the firewall and opened all connection to my localhost. yet i get this error can not connect to license server connection refused
<mbutUbuntu01> if I set in the xorg.conf ati driver, X11 works, instead if I set fglrx driver X11 doesn't work
<mbutUbuntu01> why??
<Q_Continuum_> I need help installing Ubuntu on a laptop with NO optical drive.  Won't boot from USB. Instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows fail.
<mbutUbuntu01> Pelo, what??
<Pelo> mbutUbuntu01,  because you con'T have a fglrx card ? maybe
<TomSwift> anyone have tips for dealing with ipv6/ipv4 problems in ubuntu?
<farous> any command line to check if the port is actually opened ? port 27000@localhost
<Q_Continuum_> I have an external USB floppy drive available, if needed.  wired network and flash drives are available.
<h1st0> farous: netstat
<CarlFK> I have a cd with squashfs.img - is there some way to mount -o loop that?  my try says ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy/mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mbutUbuntu01> Pelo, but fglrx is for ati video cards
<MbV93> I'M SEXY
<MbV93> I'M SEXY
<rbil> mbutUbuntu01: or didn't install the proprietary driver?
<MbV93> I'M SEXY
<Pelo> mbutUbuntu01,  check the forum for your problem , chances are you'll find some information there
<MbV93> I'M SEXY
<MbV93> I'M SEXY
<h1st0> farous: netstat -a | grep 27000
<joeyk_> errr
<mbutUbuntu01> and I have an ati radeon xpress 200m
<MbV93> LOL
<BENN92648> anyone here know if I install and IDE hard drive with windows XP and select it as  my second IDE master will I be able to boot into it if LINUX is on my sata drive as a master?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: you can try to pxeboot, but i have not done this successfully
<Pelo> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<farous> h1st0, thanx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.149.137.183]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Madpilot, too quick for me
<Hobbsee> and me
<Q_Continuum_> eck: looking for a faster solution, I don't have a *nix box set up to do the hosting :-/ All I have here is a 64-bit install of XP Pro.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, quicker than the Pointy Hobbsee of Doom? Amazing! ;)
<BENN92648> anyone here know if I install and IDE hard drive with windows XP and select it as  my second IDE master will I be able to boot into it if LINUX is on my sata drive as a master?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i dont have scripts.
<farous> h1st0, i need a command line to find if the port is open and ready to connect not if it is connecting to something right now
<Pelo> BENN92648,  I have that setup on my comp and it works fine , just set the drive you want to boot from in your bios and let grub do the rest
<eck> Q_Continuum_: tbh, i think you are best off removing the drive, installing on another computer, and then replacing it again
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, no? Which IRC client?
<farous> h1st0, the command returned nothing so no active connection. I need to make sure that it is not closed
<Q_Continuum_> eck: Crap. Laptop with the HD below everything else in the case :-/
<BENN92648> oh cool so it will show in the boot drive menu HDD0 and then an HDD01
<metalhedd> Ok, I just switched my server from gentoo to ubuntu, I used to be able to mount my samba shares without a password but I can't now. :( where do I configure this?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: konversation
<TomSwift> any tips on about:blank problem with firefox on ubuntu?
<h1st0> farous: well if you netstat -a it should spew out everything.
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i am not sure if it is possible to install grub from windows, if it is then there is a method using that
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, and it has no kool skripts to klobber trolls with?
<h1st0> metalhedd: in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<h1st0> metalhedd: you need to change the settings for the share.
<farous> h1st0, it gave me nothing I think as nothing is connecting through that port
<Q_Continuum_> eck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows has instructions, but they crap out when it wants to partition :(
<metalhedd> h1st0: theres no ubuntu gui for that eh?
<metalhedd> :(
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: no, not really
<Pelo> BENN92648,  I don't know about that part but I I have  and IDE for my winxp and a sata for linux and I boot from the sata with grub and I can boot my winxp from grub when I need it
<joeyk_> TomSwift, whats the prob?
<ross> hi. KDE hides my "home" and "trash" icons. How do I stop it doing that?
<h1st0> farous: something should come up if you netstat -a
<h1st0> metalhedd: i'm sure there is but I just use smb.conf on the samba server.
<BENN92648> how do you switch back and forth?
<h1st0> metalhedd: most servers don't have gui
<farous> i got all my connections :) i know how to use netstat -tup too
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, how do KDE channel ops deal with Gnome users, then? ;)
<eck> Q_Continuum_: are you using the grub from dos option?
<BENN92648> im really new to the whole dual boot thing
<Q_Continuum_> eck: grub
<rich__> eck it reads to me like a method to install linux to the client machine over a network
<joeyk_> you have to reboot to load the other os
<BENN92648> ugh
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I'm installing from XP
<BENN92648> that sucks
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: oh i can kickban, and all that, and have various things, but not the instant way that you do, all prewritten.  ie, it's like xchat with no chanserv.py
<rich__> i was hoping the os could be executed on the server not the client
<eck> rich__: you can have the kernel on the server
<metalhedd> h1st0: i thought it might be do-able through the 'shared folders' since that's how I set up the share in the first place.  i'm not sure the setting i'm looking for to have a no-password access.. could you maybe enlighten me? security=none or something?
<farous> ok here is another question can I ping a specific port on my localhost ?
<eck> rich__: the client loads the kernel from the server (using pxe), and from there you can have the kernel load the filesystem over the network, or whatever you want to do
<Pelo> BENN92648,  if you are talking to me state my name please ,   I installed windows first making sure that I have the ide set as boot drive in the bios,  when that was done I changed the boot drive in the bios to the sata and installed ubuntu,  when installing ubuntu grub found I had a windows install and made a menu to chose from at boot so I could select which os to boot,   If I need to go from one to the other, I just reboot and select the o
<Pelo> ther one
<h1st0> metalhedd: I believ you want security=share  instead of user
<BENN92648> so i have to log out of linux go into bios reset boot priorty?
<h1st0> metalhedd: make sure you remove the ; in front of it too.
<joeyk_> BENN92648, no you should have a boot loader to choose the os
<h1st0> metalhedd: let me get a good tutorial that will explain the smb.conf better.
<metalhedd> h1st0: much appreciated
<rich__> so the client still has to be capable of running the kernel
<eck> Q_Continuum_: yes, but did you get grub installed? the instructions are on that page
<BENN92648> ok pelo thank you
<Pelo> BENN92648,  no you don'T  you just need to reboot the computer and you avhe a boot menu
<h1st0> metalhedd: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<eck> rich__: ???
<h1st0> metalhedd: I think you want read/write authentication=no
<Q_Continuum_> eck: Yes, I can run it fine - but when it gets to the partitioner it bails.
<h1st0> metalhedd: should be security = share
<eck> Q_Continuum_: in the ubuntu installer?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: No root filesystem is defined. Please correct this from the partition menu <Go Back> <Continue> *Selects "Go Back" and gets stuck in a loop with this menu*
<Q_Continuum_> eck: yes, the last line is the error I get.
<Q_Continuum_> eck: regardless of the partitioning option I get.
<ComputerHermit> can I use apt-get security update?
<robbie_crash> who here is familiar with gtkpod?
<TheDebugger> me
<rich__> i was hoping, all the client machine would have to do is relay inputs to the server and output to the monitor, shifting all of the emphasis onto the server.
<concept10> is there a way to turn this autoremove stuff off?
<robbie_crash> TheDebugger:  I'm getting an error when adding directories that says that files don't exist
<eck> rich__: then it will be easiest to just install linux on the client and use something like ltsp
<BENN92648> Pelo-oh, ok well right now i am looking to put the 40G and 80G IDE hard drives in my computer, when I do this i start up my computer go into bios and set the IDE with XP as my boot drive am I right so far?
<lunux> ff
<eck> Q_Continuum_: try the netinstall kernel
<robbie_crash> that's a blatant lie, what can I do to get around it?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: let me find the link
<h1st0> concept10: what auto remove stuff?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: something like this? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<Pelo> BENN92648,  just while you install windows,
<concept10> h1st0, apt-get autoremove
<h1st0> concept10: What do you want to do?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: yes, you want the boot.iso file (~8 mb)
<BENN92648> pelo-XP is alreay installed on the IDE drives
<metalhedd> h1st0: i dont see any such authentication option... i set security=share but the default config doesn't mention read write authentication anywhere
<eck> use the kernel and initrd in the iso
<TheDebugger> robbie_crash: Never had that kind of errors :( Only for the album arts
<concept10> h1st0, I want to turn it off
<Q_Continuum_> eck: where do I put that?
<Pelo> BENN92648,  then you donT' have to do that,  set your boot drive to sata and install ubuntu on it ,  the installation will take care of the rest
<eck> oh, i guess you can just use the vmlinuz and initrd.img there
<concept10> h1st0, I dont want autoremove to remind me of that
<h1st0> metalhedd: You can specify down at the folder.  If you see the link I sent you hwoto share a public folder with read/write authentication=no
<robbie_crash> TheDebugger: :( bummer
<h1st0> concept10: well then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I also used the feisty version, think that would break it?
<h1st0> concept10: to fix it.
<eck> Q_Continuum_: so you have grub boot with that kernel and initrd, and the network installer should be not broken
<concept10> h1st0, never mind - youre not getting it
<h1st0> concept10: No, I'm not I can't see your screen so I don't know what you are trying to do.
<eck> well use the netinstall kernel for whatever release you want to install, the feisty netinstall could be broken though
<BENN92648> Pelo-ok i have ubuntu on my sata right now so i will install the IDE drives in my computer then turn on the computer and I will have a list of what I wante to boot into, am i correct?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: options for partitioning method: "0" "Guided - resize net-retriever and use freed space" "Guided - use entire disk" "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM"
<robbie_crash> I'm getting so many weird errors "File type known but analysis failed" on mp3s, valid files that I can play saying they're non-existant
<h1st0> concept10: from the brief bit you've told me I assume its because you are getting a message to run apt-get autoremove.  Well if you run it that message will go away.
<metalhedd> h1st0: oh I didn't see the link. thanks
<Q_Continuum_> eck: any option results in the error :-/
<concept10> h1st0, I said - "I want to turn it off"  That means I don't want it to manage my packages in this way.
<h1st0> metalhedd: yeah you should be able to specify fmask and dmask I believ in theer or something similiar.
<h1st0> concept10: ahh. Well you could flag the packages it wants to remove to keep them.
<rich__> <ech> i have checked the client spec is NeoLinux
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i am not really familiar with the text installer. you can get another kernel that lets you boot from a live cd with a better partitioning tool to do the partitioning beforehand though
<joeyk_> BENN92648, thats right
<h1st0> concept10: but as far as turning that feature off I dunno if there is a config for apt-get
<Pelo> BENN92648,  ok , in that case : no you won'T because GRUB won't have checked your system for other operatiing systems at install , but you can add the entry so it will boot windows,  , just install your stata drive , boot, come back here from the ubuntu, and I will tell you what to add to your grub menu and how
<eck> Q_Continuum_: e.g. it is possible to use this method to boot a real live cd
<h1st0> !codecs | robbie_crash
<ubotu> robbie_crash: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joeyk_> ahh.. i see
<h1st0> robbie_crash: restricted formats being what you want.
<Q_Continuum_> eck: as in from an image off a USB drive for example? I can do that, it just can't boot from the USB flash drive directly.
<BENN92648> pelo- i am ready
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i believe so
<Q_Continuum_> eck: any idea where to look?
<Pelo> BENN92648,  ok , we'll do this in pm if you don'T mind,
<eck> Q_Continuum_: you need to set up grub to be able to see the other device
<Drkepilogue> Hi, i am wondering  how good is the wireless support in Ubuntu.  I used the live cd, but was not able to try out the internet..(is it normal??)
<BENN92648> K
<robbie_crash> h1st0: it's not a codec issue I don't think, cause I can play mp3s, and aac files and all the rest, and it's not all of the files gtkpod is importing, it's sporadic, not even whole directories, only certain files within them
<eck> drop into the grub shell in windows
<concept10> h1st0, the reason why is this, I remove a package from the xubuntu-desktop meta-package, for example like gnumeric, and autoremove reminds me everytime to remove the rest of the xubuntu-desktop
<BENN92648> how do i PM
<lunux> help me,please.I want to go into china-ubuntu
<jediborger> does anyone here have experience with editing the sudoers file?
<h1st0> concept10: There is no way to fix that. xubuntu-desktp is just a meta package and doesn't containt anything.
<preaction> concept10: it's reminding you to remove the meta-package itself, not all the packages it relies on
<Q_Continuum_> eck: as in boot to windows, and then run grub? *slightly confused on that instruction*
<concept10> preaction, thats not true
<h1st0> concept10: but if you remove a package that xubuntu-desktop depends on it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop by default.  You can safely remove it and not worry.
<metalhedd> h1st0: one problem i've always had, even with my previous setup... maybe you could shed some light.. even when the password isn't required, i always get prompted for it when I mount the partitoion.. i can enter anything i want. its kind of annoying thouhg.
<h1st0> metalhedd: when you mount the share in linux?
<concept10> h1st0, I know I can safely remove, but I dont want autoremove reminding me to remove the rest of the contents of the meta-package
<metalhedd> h1st0: yes
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i am not sure exactly what you want to do, but basically grub has a devices.map (i think that is the filename) that tells it what devices are on the system. you need to be making sure that the usb drive is listed in that file, and then it is possible for grub to boot off another device than the one it is installed on, in this case the external drive
<h1st0> metalhedd: yeah you need to speicfy the guest option
<h1st0> metalhedd: i.e. mount -t smbfs //server/public /media/share -o guest
<Trelard> everytime I try to use the HTTP protocol in Unbutu i get the black screen of death.. Now, wh would it do that?
<mindstate> is anyone familiar with ktorrent?
<h1st0> metalhedd: I just went throught hat yesterday.
<Trelard> and would anyone have any idea of how to fix that issue
<rich__> <eck> LTSP looks perfect - thankyou :)
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I'll see if I can find something on that, if you have an idea of where to look that would be great - I just need to be pointed at the documentation and I *should* be able to get it from there.
<h1st0> metalhedd: if you want to do it in fstab thats a little trickier.
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i know how to do it in linux, i just don't know how the windows version of grub works :-/
<metalhedd> h1st0: brilliant. thank you. i did do it in fstab actually.
<eck> Q_Continuum_: see if you can find the device.map file
<Tails3> maybe a NIC card that is not Linux compabable?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: ah.  Booting back to Windows
<h1st0> metalhedd: line would be like //server/public /media/share smbfs   rw,guest,fmask=666,dmask=777
<h1st0> metalhedd: you can't use umask in fstab with a samba share.
<Trelard> Tails: nope... it works fine.. it downloaded all the updates
<h1st0> metalhedd: You ahve to use fmask and dmask.
<Tails3> k
<metalhedd> h1st0: yep
<metalhedd> //fserv/FREE            /free           cifs            auto,guest,rw,nopasswd,users,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0
<Trelard> but why would it black screen?
<Trelard> it only does it on HTTP
<h1st0> metalhedd: yeah there ya go.  You can use smbfs instead of cifs if you have smbfs installed also.
<metalhedd> h1st0: i'm not sure if it will do it on boot up though... it didn't before i added guest.
<Tails3> wierd
<metalhedd> h1st0: i was under the impression cifs was the new smbfs
<h1st0> metalhedd: well you could sudo umount /free then sudo mount -a and see
<h1st0> metalhedd: Ahh that I don't know just ignore me on cifs thing then.
<metalhedd> h1st0: i looked into it, pretty sure i'm right. :)
<h1st0> metalhedd: cool I'll have to check it out.
<javiolo> any idea how to mount a mac HFS+ partition on osx ?
<rp_> anyone know how to test a joystick?
<javiolo> I tried mount -t hfsplus /dev/hdec /media and doesnt work
<h1st0> javiolo: mount it on a mac?
<fog_proxy> Hi all. I want to use apt-get install libopencdk8-dev, but the version is 0.5.7-2; and libopencdk8 installed in my pc is 0.5.9-1, apt-get show me the error:'libopencdk8-dbg: Depends: libopencdk8 (= 0.5.7-2) but 0.5.9-1 is to be installed', How to fix the issue?
<h1st0> !mac | javiolo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !mount | javiolo
<ubotu> javiolo: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eck> Q_Continuum_: maybe this isn't possible... the grub docs indicate that grub can only boot from BIOS drives, so if the bios can't see an external drive you might be out of luck
<rusty> hello
<h1st0> rusty: hola
<d00by> for some reason after installing xgl and beryl, all my fonts are really tiny, can anobody help me?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: did you try using grub to boot the live cd?
<fog_proxy> any help will be appreciated
<javiolo> !diskmounter
<rusty> como te iiamas
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<sbrath> should my LANG=en_US.UTF-8 or just en_US ??
<h1st0> d00by: support for xgl compiz is in #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> d00by: or beryl wahtever
<Q_Continuum_> eck: no, because I don't have an optical drive, internal or external.
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i think the issue is that the installer cannot modify an active partition
<eck> so if the installer is loaded on a partition you cannot resize that partition
<userund> fog_proxy: you could try symlinking your available lib to the one it's looking for
<h1st0> fog_proxy: how did you install libopencdk8?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: Ah... :-/
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. I locked myself out of my wireless adapter. How can I get back in? I forgot the password.
<fog_proxy> h1st0: I just do apt-get install libopencdk8
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody  know of any good software?
<h1st0> !any | Spaghetti_Knife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !anyone | Spaghetti_Knife
<ubotu> Spaghetti_Knife: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fog_proxy> h1st0: seems the repository is wrong
<userund> Spaghetti_Knife: yes, tons
<rusty> my synaptic wont open, i get this error "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i am not sure if there are any windows utilities that let you resize a live partition
<fog_proxy> userund: just link?
<eck> if there are, then you are in luck
<Spaghetti_Knife> userund: Please?
<h1st0> fog_proxy: hrm.. thats wierd  maybe make a post on the forums or file a bug.  Or perhaps try removing cdk8 and apt-get install libcdk8 and libcdk8-dev
<fog_proxy> userund: seems good idea,but how about the header files?
<userund> fog_proxy: since the versions aren't so different it could work.  and if it doesn't then it's not like you've installed a new program, just a link
<h1st0> fog_proxy: or whateve rthe exact names where.
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I could install partition magic, sorta...I'm beginning to think I'm hosed on this one though :-/
<userund> Spaghetti_Knife: please what?  Be specific in your question
<fog_proxy> h1st0: I can't remove it now, since many packages depends on it
<Spaghetti_Knife> userund: You said that there's software for breaking back into my router. How do I do that? I made a stupidly long password and forgot it.
<eck> Q_Continuum_: you aren't in a great situation if you cannot boot off of any external devices and you only have one partition
<ElllisD> krandrtray shows no sizes & says "Required X Extension Not Available" & fglrxinfo says Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". I'm lost as to where to begin on this.
<fghj> how do I do this query? "what package provides pgm.h" (apt-cache search pgm.h does not work)
<h1st0> fog_proxy: well you could try forcing the install of the dev package.  But perhaps someone else has experienced this issue thats why I would check on the forums or follow someone elses advice.
<Q_Continuum_> eck: exactly.  I have a floppy I could use, but then I don't have enough space I think for a normal boot image anymore :-/
<eck> i don't think you can downsize a hot ntfs partition, even in partitionmagic
<fog_proxy> userund: I just wonder, does apt-get check the dependence from a library name?
<h1st0> Spaghetti_Knife: You would have to google for your type of router but there should be a master reset.
<Armyboy30> Im trying to compile my first kernel.  Im useing a web site as a guide but Im having a problem.  It tells me to "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers"  but when I do that I get  "/usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-: not found".  Can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<h1st0> Spaghetti_Knife: little button on the back you push with a pen
<eck> there are floppy install options, but i am not sure if they actually work or are still maintained
<userund> Spaghetti_Knife: ah, sorry, I hadn't seen your previous question.  Why do you need to crack the pw?  Most likely you can just reset it, check the router's manufacturer site
<Q_Continuum_> eck: you can, but windows doesn't like you much anymore.
<fghj> how do I do this query? "what package provides pgm.h" (apt-cache search pgm.h does not work)
<Q_Continuum_> eck: exactly, I don't think I can floppy install anymore...too big
<ElllisD> Spaghetti_Knife: Isn't there a reset button?
<h1st0> Armyboy30: you need make-kpkg installed.
<fog_proxy> h1st0: how to force install? does apt-get have and options?
<userund> fog_proxy: good question, I'm not sure.
<Spaghetti_Knife> EllisD: Hmmm... Cool. I'll do that once my brother stops playing Crackdown online.
<h1st0> fog_proxy: -F i think or -f  man apt-get should show you.
<Armyboy30> h1st0:  cool, thanks.  Tought it was an easy fix but wasnt sure
<kierkier> hello!
<Spaghetti_Knife> userund: But cracking software would be nice.
<fog_proxy> h1st0: well, thanks
<rusty> --force-all -i
<ElllisD> lol @ spag
<h1st0> Armyboy30: yeah you may want build-essentials I believe its in there.  Its a meta package with a bunch of compiling stuff.
<ElllisD> anyone wanna help me get r&r working again?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: well i guess that leaves you with physically removing the drive, or doing a pxe install :-(
<peeps> this isn't really an ubuntu specific question, but does anyone know if it is possible expand an existing RAID array with an additional drive?
<rusty> my synaptic wont open, i get this error "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<rusty> whats that
<eck> peeps: what raid level?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: exactly.  I also didn't see a PXE boot option, suprisingly
<peeps> eck: well, it is hypothetical, but I would say 5
<h1st0> rusty: does it prompt you for a password?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: on my laptop there is a special key that i can hit during post, or you might be able to set the network card as a boot device
<eck> how old is the computer?
<kierkier> when booting to the live cd install on a desktop it keeps coming up with acpi cooling device cannot turn 'on'
<eck> peeps: definitely not 5
<rusty> no
<peeps> i want to build a nice large file server, and would like to be able to expand it in the future if need be
<eck> peeps: probably raid 1 or 0
<techie_> I have dual boot xp and ubuntu? Any way to read my pdf's in xp through ubuntu?
<sbrath> eck: solution found for my locale issue, I needed to set my /etc/environment LANG="en_US" and install localepurge and dump all the other locales that seemed to have been loaded
<h1st0> eck: or lvm
<Q_Continuum_> eck: not very, its a Pentium M...but it fors ome reason doesn't have a netboot option :-/
<h1st0> !lvm | peeps
<ubotu> peeps: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<eck> yes, lvm is probably the best solution
<bakefy> I need help mounting a second hard drive.
<jlgaddis> peeps: Run LVM on top of your RAID arrays.
<h1st0> !mount | bakefy
<ubotu> bakefy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ElllisD> techie_: captive ntfs i think
<eck> Q_Continuum_: how can you not boot from a usb device if it is not very old???
<eck> what model?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I have no idea.  its an nc4010...I'm goign to try hooking the drive back up and firing it all the way into windows, and powering down...see if it just didn't detect it or something.
<Q_Continuum_> compaq/hp
<techie_> <ElllisD do I need to install it? Also my xp is in Fat 32 not NTFS
<bakefy> h1st0: I dont want to format... it already have linux format... and some files... do i still need those programs?
<h1st0> rusty: well thats the issue
<rusty> yeh
<ElllisD> techie_: I think then you can just mount the drive
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i assume you have seen this? http://lackof.org/matt/hacking/hpnc4010/
<rusty> i tryed to install xgl/compiz
<h1st0> bakefy: you can just mount /dev/<partition> /<mountpoint>
<ubuntu_> ?
<rusty> and the update screwed me
<ubuntu_> hey...i have a question
<Q_Continuum_> eck: yes
<techie_> <ElllisD thanks, I will have to figure how to do that.
<h1st0> rusty: log out and log back in see if it works if not you may have an issue with sudoers file
<rusty> xorg didnt load
<h1st0> !sudo | rusty
<ubotu> rusty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eck> so there must be a pxe boot option somewhere
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to boot Ubuntu live on a Mac with Intel?
<h1st0> rusty: Well if X didn't load you can run a gui program like synaptic
<ubuntu_> and whats that?
<h1st0> !intel | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rusty> i got it up and goin
<preaction> ubuntu_: you need to install rEFIt, theres a whole thread about it on the ubuntu wiki
<h1st0> rusty: It works now?
<bakefy> thanks h1st0
<rusty> but i think that was the issue
<eck> it looks like it can be enabled in the BIOS
<h1st0> bakefy: np you can look at fstab if you want to mount it on boot.
<rusty>  gui = works root power = pooped
<linuxor> HI,Please Where can I find MATLAB for linux ?
<peeps> if I used LVM, i don't get any protection from hard drive failure from what I understand.  (unless I do a full mirror, which seems a waste compared to RAID 45)
<peeps> i mean 5
<eck> you can install a tftp server on windows, but i am not sure how difficult it is
<bakefy> that is my next step.  I am following a how to.
<ubuntu_> thanx i'll try it
<h1st0> rusty: I believ ein the link ubotu sent you there is info on fixing sudo
<blackes1> join #mythtv
<eck> that is how the windows computers on campus boot
<Frogzoo> peeps: LVM is an overlay - you can LVM on top of raid 5
<rusty> okie dokie
<h1st0> peeps: yeah lvm would jsut be a way to add volumes to the array.
<h1st0> peeps: or remove.
* h1st0 Off to play some nexuiz
<Pelo> brb
<vontux> does anyone in here have trouble with getting gnomebaker to burn dvds?
<bakefy> h1st0, why would my fstab be blank?
<peeps> Frogzoo: so if I run LVM on top of RAID 5, then to add volumes I would have to create another RAID array(if I wanted any redundancy on the new drives)
<jlgaddis> peeps: Yes.
<blackes1> vontux k3b is nicer
<peeps> hmm
<jlgaddis> peeps: But using LVM, you can "grow" your existing volumes instead of creating new ones.
<mark06> I have a question about speakers and sound cards
<eck> peeps: bottom line, is that you can't really expand raid 5 easily
<bakefy> h1st0, wait I figured it out.
<gravemind> I want to decode flac files and recode them in mp3. can I do that with a pipe?
<jlgaddis> peeps: e.g. you add new physical drives, create a logical drive from them, then go into Linux and grow your LV's (say, expanding your /home partition from 50GB to 100GB on the fly).
<vontux> blackes1: lets say I don't want to install kde on my machine w/ a dvd burner
<Frogzoo> peeps: you add whatever LVM deviced to a LVM group you like - raided or not
<ElllisD> why does fglrxinfo show that mesa rather than ati's the gl renderer?
<eck> maybe it is
<Q_Continuum_> eck: found and enabled PXE boot...now, how to set that up via Windows...(I could do a VMWare install if I absolutely have to...that might be the easiest...)
<ElllisD> shouldnt it be ati tho?
<rich__> *sigh* i love ubuntu
<javiolo> how can I check if a hd is working correctly ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody know where the airsnort channel is? I looked on #airsnort.
<rich__> where has it been all my life
<Spaghetti_Knife> Which server is it on?
<blackes1> ellis-d you do not have composite disabled i reckon
<eck> Q_Continuum_: you can use any tftp server, there are several for windows because this is a pretty common thing to do
<Q_Continuum_> ZOMG!  IT SEES THE USB HARD DISK!
<Q_Continuum_> eck: now it sees the NIC AND the USB HD...
* Q_Continuum_ dances
<eck> lol
<ElllisD> blackes1: will look into that ty
<Q_Continuum_> eck: time to try the USB stick again....*sighs and starts on it* We'll know in ~5 minutes if its going to work or not...
<blackes1> i would look into the radeon driver instead if it works for you its a lot better than ati it took me 4 days to find that out
<peeps> eh, i'm starting to think my RAID idea is not worth the effort.  maybe just LVM over regular drives
<eck> i would just put grub and the netinstall on the usb disk
<eck> i also have a "legacy free" laptop with no CD drive
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I honestly have no idea which instructions to use for putting the netinstall on the USB drive.
<eck> peeps: they are for different things. raid is for redundancy (and speed), lvm is for presenting multiple devices as one area to the OS
<ElllisD> blackes1: I thought fglrx was the driver for radeon- what do you mean?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: just put the kernel and initrd on the usb disk and install grub onto it. when you boot off the usb stick it will pop up a grub screen
<blackes1> basically there are 3 drivers (not including vesa) the ubuntu driver ati's driver and the radeon driver
<peeps> eck: i know, i kind of liked the idea of redundancy, but without any simple expandability it seems more trouble than its worth for me
<eck> i think i might have a grub entry to demonstrate
<eck> peeps: there are raid configurations that allow you to expand, they just have trade offs
<ElllisD> brb- restarting x after disabling composite
<eck> i think raid 10 for example
<linuxgx> Any one know when the next release is planed for?
<SimplySeth> so there is no mirror for us yanks ?
<blackes1> all 3 work to an extent but radeon extends a bit further you will find that beryl will install with the radeon driver for example i also saw a higher framerate with glxgears compared to the ati driver
<eck> linuxgx: april
<linuxgx> tks
<Spaghetti_Knife> Anybody here use airsnort?
<peeps> yeah, i can't really afford full mirroring(2x disks) though
<mag_> hey can you help me with my network ? some hours ago I have 6.06 and all work's fine but now with edgy the network and internet is ver slow
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I'll just try using the USB drive for the whole thing real quick, that would be faster than a netinstall anyway.
<peeps> i want the best of all worlds
<Q_Continuum_> eck: If that doesn't work, then I'll try just grub + netinstaller
* peeps rolls his eyes
<bakefy> how do I remove the files on my hard drive that show the locked icon
<BENN92647> pelo- it seems to have worked i have tried to get into XP but it did show a menu
<blackes1> mag wireless broadcom ?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8177/
<BENN92647> *i didnt try to get in to XP
<StereoSkit> dudes, is edgy the last ubuntu code name?
<preaction> bakefy: edit their properties to allow writing, and then delete them? or open a terminal and sudo rm "filename"
<eck> that is what i used when i installed onto this laptop
<BENN92647> My sata drive is crunching that has me worried LOL
<SimplySeth> I'll take that as a no
<eck> ok, well in principle its all the same
<eck> put the stuff on the usb drive, boot it with grub
<BENN92647> nm hes not here
<eck> whether the stuff is a real install Cd or a netboot kernel is up to you :-)
<peeps> StereoSkit: Edgy is the most recent (non-beta) Ubuntu release
<StereoSkit> peeps: k, thnx
<ElllisD> blackes1: I added lines to xorg.conf to disable composite & fglrxinfo still shows its using mesa & not ati like I expected but I no longer get an XF86 thing missing error & krandrtray works again- shouldnt it say ati where it says mesa tho?
<bakefy> preaction: I am not the owner, I cant change the permissions
<mag_> internet and network slow, please help me !
<preaction> bakefy: then maybe it's a good idea that you can't delete the file?
<BENN92647> ok for all the n00b noob n00bs like me/spend $40 get a 40G IDE drive and install XP on it or vista...trying to run online games in lixus through wine will just make you hate linux
<Q_Continuum_> eck: So which way would I install grub to do the netboot?
<blackes1> EllisD you trying to run beryl by any chance ?
<BENN92647> but LINUX RULES!
<Naik0> hey how do i upload an folder subdirectorys and files with LFTP?
<bakefy> preaction: I know what the files are.  They were put there when I was figuring out samba sharing.  now I cant delete them
<ElllisD> blackes1: not on purpose- I don't know what that is
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i will explain this more fully, then perhaps it will all make sense :-)
<BENN92647> ok ubotu im done
<FlippantBird> can someone help me get my graphics drivers working?
<digi_> does anyone know of a program that graphs disk usage?
<BENN92647> is it Nvidia or ATI
<FlippantBird> ati
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I understand what we're trying to do - build a netboot disk with just grub and the netboot installer...but how to install grub I'm stuck on (All these different instructions are getting confusing)
<preaction> bakefy: you get to open up a terminal then. you can either use sudo rm, or you can use sudo chown to change the owner
<BENN92647> ubuntu has one built in
<FlippantBird> i cant get direct rendering
<JamesBee1> anyone know anything about taskbar compiz?
<fuzzyevolution> need some help on setting up 2 monitors
<bakefy> thanks... preaction
<ElllisD> digi_: X -configure
<SimplySeth> well that's stinks .. oh well
<BENN92647> system monitor
<eck> Q_Continuum_: the same way as you installed it on your main hard drive
<BENN92647> it works great
<Q_Continuum_> eck: Ok.  Now I can follow those instructions :D
<ElllisD> digi_: no, wait- sudo X -configure
<FlippantBird> what is system monitor
<fuzzyevolution> any tips on setting up dual monitors
<eck> oh, grub4dos is chainloaded it looks like
<BENN92647> ok well i am going to try and boot in to XP lol wish me luck
<JamesBee1> how do i start taskbar compiz
<blackes1> ellis_d https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28radeon%29 that should help
<digi_> EllisD: why would I want to configure x? im trying to see what folders are taking up the most space on my external drive.
<rbil> fuzzyevolution: too specific to the type of grahics card you're using and monitors attached.
<fuzzyevolution> dual monitor help?? w/ubuntu
<ElllisD> digi_: oops, wrong nick
<bakefy> preaction: how do I type a space in my filename for terminal?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: are you OK with wiping the usb drive?
<digi_> :) thats ok
<Naik0> hey how do i upload an folder subdirectorys and files with LFTP?
<ElllisD> :)
<Q_Continuum_> eck: it is blank.  No issues.
<R[a] ndom> fuzzyevolution, nvidia or ati?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: Got a better option?
<preaction> bakefy: either use quotes or escape the space by putting a \ in front of it
<JamesBee1> how do i start taskbar compiz
<bakefy> thanks
<ElllisD> digi_: filelight
<arredju> help me please i am a complete noob to ubuntu i came on a floating window pane after dealing with vista on my new laptop and im having troubles installing FUSE
<arredju> can anyone help me?
<kenthomson> HELP-when i went to preferences>themes, and selected the 'human' theme in-effect the human-blue theme was reflected. Even on selecting window=border, icon, controls theme for human, human-blue was showing in the display. Can anyone tell me where my origincal human theme went, and how do i use it?
<eck> there is an image you can cat onto the drive that includes a bootloader, you can install it from windows with the windows dd tool
<eck> err, there is a port of dd for windows
<bakefy> preaction: what is the terminal commad to remove a directory?
<madmax> rm -r
<preaction> bakefy: man rm
<SimplySeth> rm -fR dirname
<ElllisD> <--- floats after eating windowpane, lol
<kenthomson> bakefy, "rm -rf directory_name"
<Q_Continuum_> eck: link? *goes to find windows-port of dd*
<bakefy> thanks!
<FlippantBird> help please! my xorg.conf says Driver "fglrx" but fglrxinfo reports Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<FlippantBird> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<FlippantBird> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<FlippantBird> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<FlippantBird> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<arredju> can anyone help with this error that i get after trying to install FUSE?
<madmax> anyone know how to setup dual monitors with an nvidia card?
<tonyyarusso> !paste | FlippantBird
<ubotu> FlippantBird: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FlippantBird> ...
<kenthomson> !twinview | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<FlippantBird> so much for great community help...
<ElllisD> FlippantBird: Me, too- just fixed that a minute ago by disabling composite
<FlippantBird> how?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<Q_Continuum_> eck: how do I want to dd that over? *isn't a guru with dd* heh
<FlippantBird> is it in xorg.conf?
<ElllisD> i had a link- ill look up the bookmark- brb
<kenthomson> eck thats a hell of a path
<eck> yes it is
<ElllisD> yeah- add a few lines
<arredju> eck its me remember?
<arredju> can you help me?
<madmax> ok if I change the driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf X windows won't work
<madmax> right now it is set as "nv"
<kenthomson> madmax you have nvidia-driver installed?
<kenthomson> !nvidia | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eck> http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<SurR3AL> hhey every1....i got a slight problem....i downloaded ubuntu edgy last nite with utorrent.....but my modem got switched off sometime this mornin, n when i checked my comp, in utorrent, the download was stopped at 94.6%, but when i check the file size of whatever's downloaded, i get 698MB, (732,293,120 bytes) which is exactly the size of the direct .iso download also.....it also completely got extracted with 7-zip....but its worries me coz utorrent dint show
<madmax> I did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<eck> you want to unzip the file and copy it onto the drive with dd
<ElllisD> FlippantBird: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<eck> then it will be magically bootable, and have the edgy installer even
<eck> arredju: yes
<SurR3AL> oh cool....
<SurR3AL> so it will work?
<kenthomson> madmax, you surely want to check that link i gave you to see if it is correctly installed
<SurR3AL> (i'm a major newbie :))
<FlippantBird> thank you
<ElllisD> blackes1: ty for the ati link
<ElllisD> FlippantBird: np
<kenthomson> SurR3AL, have you checked the md*sum?
<SurR3AL> uhhh....wats dat?
<arredju> im trying to install FUSE but when i do it gives me an error; files created are older than originals check your system clock
<blackes1> i have sympathy for anyone trying to install ati drivers i spent far too long at it
<eck> Q_Continuum_: if you can get grub on the drive (and working) without doing this then that is easier though
<eck> it just looks like that is not possible with grub4dos
<kenthomson> SurR3AL, currently on Windoze?
<Pelo> arredju,  that's the kind off stuff you should look up in the forum
<arredju> already searched google
<bakefy> I tried to remove a locked "lost+found" folder and it didnt go away.
<SurR3AL> yep...XP
<SurR3AL> okay...i got this md5sum.txt file
<arredju> i cant install anything
<Pelo> bakefy,  there is a reason for those locks , leave it
<SurR3AL> but what do i check it with?
<timfrost> !md5sum | SurR3AL
<ubotu> SurR3AL: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<bakefy> Pelo, I just added this hard drive.  I just reinstalled ubuntu
<SurR3AL> okay thanks....will check it :)
<kenthomson> timfrost, i was manually looking for it
<bakefy> this hard drive just has music on it.
<gaspipe1> night all
<Pelo> bakefy,  I think lost and found is part of all ext3 partitions,  I have one on each
<eck> arredju: fix your clock
<rbil> SurR3AL: there's a md5sum.exe for Windows somewhere on the net. Install it and run it against the iso you downloaded. If the numbers match what's in the txt file, the iso is good to go
<Q_Continuum_> eck: trying to figure out the exact command for dd...I'm thinking "dd if=c:\boot.img of=\\.\g:" - that look alright?
<eck> the command to use is date
<kenthomson> now if i could get some attention my ubuntu-human theme is acting like ubuntu-blue theme, how do i revert back to the original?
<bakefy> is it bad that it is locked?  I can't even see what is inside it.
<Spaghetti_Knife> If I've already compiled and installed a driver, can I still install a patch?
<peeps> what GUI irc clients does everyone use?  I am using xchat, is there something that you would consider better?
* chalcedony smiles
<eck> Q_Continuum_: i am not really sure, because you need to dd to the start of the device itself (not the partition)
<ElllisD> peeps: i like gaim
<Toma-> peeps: xchat is the bomb. especially with transparent windows
<eck> on linux it would be dd if=boot.img of=/dev/sda
<eck> or even cat boot.img > /dev/sda
<Q_Continuum_> eck: :-/ (the command above errors out saying it can't do it because the file is being used by another process)
<Pelo> later folks
<ElllisD> peeps: cuz it remembers my password
<chalcedony> ElllisD: have you tried pasting text into yahoo on gaim? on mine it's printing a number of odd things in front of each line i type, now, my friend sees them
<Q_Continuum_> Would the Ubuntu live CD load NTFS drives as readable?
<bakefy> what is the command to change ownership of a directory>
<eck> yes
<Q_Continuum_> (If so I can pop that in this workstation and boot and run the command from linux)
<eck> yes
<eck> that is a good idea
<ElllisD> chalcedony: no, I don't use yahoo except for dominoes
<peeps> ok 2 xchat questions: 1) is there a way to display timestamps next to all messages, and 2) How can I make it open FF for links instead of Konqueror
<chalcedony> peeps: which Xchat?
<peeps> ElllisD: and I didn't realize gaim did IRC, i will have to try that too.
<ElllisD> chalcedony: are you in here on gaim, cuz i see regular text from you in here
<peeps> chalcedony 2.6.6
<eck> the irc option in gaim is pretty awful
<Toma-> peeps Settings > Advanced > URL Handerers
<chalcedony> ElllisD: i'm here on Xchat .. i use gaim for yahoo
<ElllisD> eck: why?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I'm going to give it a try then, which command is more likely to succeed, or would both?
<eck> Q_Continuum_: just use cat
<eck> if you have the .img.gz use zcat
<eck> e.g. zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sda
<Toma-> peeps: Settings > Preferences > Text box > Timestamps
<eck> ElllisD: i think the interface is just insane
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can I patch a driver if I don't have the source code?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Or should I not try?
<Q_Continuum_> eck: I've unpacked it.  Gonna give it a go...then I'll boot back to Windows so I can get back in here and let you know how it goes :D
<eck> ok
<ElllisD> eck: yeah i can see room for improvement
<bakefy> what do I need to do in the smb.conf file to share without a password?
<R[a] ndom> bakefy, here I'll show you what I did
<Chicory> Oh darn it.  >:E
<bakefy> R[a] ndom, Thanks!
* Chicory has WoW crashing every time he attempts to use it via CrossOver.
<R[a] ndom> http://www.pastebin.ca/377949
<R[a] ndom> I just added that
<chalcedony> ElllisD: i need to get rid of the random characters .. will restarting gaim do that, like it does on windows ?
<peeps> thanks guys, i got timestamps working.  konq is still loading though, gonna try to restart the app.
<peeps> brb
<ElllisD> chalcedony: no idea- try it i guess- I wonder if its a font issue?
<tunganet> Does anyone know how to cancel hot area for Beryl?
<BENN92647> anyone know if ther eis a defrag program for lunix?
<eck> there is not
<BENN92647> great
<chalcedony> BENN92647: no need for it
<Joboo> !whitescreen
<Madpilot> BENN92647, there's no need for one. Only NTFS & fat32 fragment.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whitescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> normally it is not an issue unless you have done something dumb
<yharrow> cancel hotareas by opening beryl settings
<phishy> hello.. what process mounts usb drives to /media on startup?
<BENN92647> ok what a bout a clean up utility
<chalcedony> does rebooting gaim fix problems in it?
<eck> as long as you keep 20% free space or so you will not get enough fragmentation to worry about
<Madpilot> BENN92647, cleanup for what?>
<ElllisD> never had problems w/ it to know
<gravemind> who knows about k3b
<ElllisD> gravemind: what?
<BENN92647> i think i have a bunch of double files from botched installs
<yharrow> Beryl settings manager> General options> Shortcuts> Screen edges
<BENN92647> YAY! gravemind
<gravemind> EllisD: does it automatically use DiskAtOnce or TrackAtOnce for audio
<gravemind> BENN92647: hey what's up?
<eck> Madpilot: all writeable filesystems fragmetnt
<ElllisD> wow no clue sorry
<yharrow> tunganet, <<
<yharrow> that was for you
<Madpilot> eck, true - I should have said that ext3 et al fix themselves, pretty much.
<gravemind> ElllisD: it makes a huge difference for pink floyd albums
<BENN92647> well i decided to dual boot LOL Guild wars is way to buggy in linux
<tunganet> yes?
<tunganet> where/
<yharrow>  Beryl settings manager> General options> Shortcuts> Screen edges
<ElllisD> gravemind: whats it do?
<gravemind> BENN92647: good choice
<ElllisD> <--- love pf
<tunganet> oh
<BENN92647> ok bee right back
<tunganet> thanks man!
<rbil> gravemind: u can set the one u want in k3b, if I recall. a dropdown
<yharrow> tunganet, your very welcome
<tunganet> And how do i run full screen programs?
<ElllisD> oh i see what youre talking about- theres a way somewhere to remove the gap
<yharrow> tunganet, which one?
<tunganet> when i run games, the top panel and bottom panel does not hide
<peeps> hey guys, I can't get xchat to load firefox when I click "open link in browser"
<gravemind> ElllisD: track at once puts a teeny gap between tracks (it's what itunes uses) Disk at Once burns with no gaps between tracks
<eck> peeps: what DE?
<yharrow> tunganet, personally I right click the panel and choose "hide panel"
<ElllisD> gravemind: yeah- i know what you mean- it helps on dj mixes too
<tunganet> oh what..
<tunganet> i have to do that everytime..?
<yharrow> tunganet, no once
<gravemind> rbil: ElllisD : I see it! it's in Project>properties
<yharrow> tunganet, autohide
<tunganet> oh
<peeps> eck: i am in gnome, but xchat wants to use konqueror for some reason
<tunganet> ok
<eck> peeps: system > preferences > preferred applicaitons
<ElllisD> gravemind: sweet
<tunganet> oh and
<tunganet> what is the default shortcut for unfold cube?
<tunganet> its ctrl alt next
<peeps> eck: i have that already set to firefox
<tunganet> but what's next?
<yell0w> how's things tunganet
<Chicory> Does anyone else have any problems with WoW hanging under Ubuntu 6.10?
<tunganet> OMG YELL0W!
<FlippantBird> can anyone tell me if the open source radeon drivers support a mobility radeon 9600?
<_Krull_> I need someone to walk me thru the install process from the manual part of partinioning so I will still have xp
<yharrow> tunganet, one second Ill find out for you ;)
<eck> peeps: easiest thing is to use another client (maybe xchat-gnome), i think there is some way to edit the system-wide mime settings to use firefox, but that is suboptimal
<gravemind> ElllisD: rbil : have you ever tried "write cd text?" I tried it in itunes on my mac and it kept burning coasters.
<tunganet> okay thanks!
<ElllisD> gravemind: nope, no ipod
<rbil> gravemind: no
<gravemind> well there's a 'simulate' option. would that tell me if it would burn a coaster
<eck> peeps: /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<ElllisD> gravemind: but if i burn mp3's like a data project my cd player reads the id3's
<eck> you are looking for text/html
<rpc> is there a way to run a custom kernel that i just installed if it's compiled without initrd? grub tries to run initrd by default and it all fails
<ElllisD> or something- it knows their name
<gravemind> ElllisD: cool, is that a stereo or a portable cd player
<rbil> ElllisD: I believe he's talking about burning audio cds
<ElllisD> portable
<eck> rpc: just don't add an initrd line
<rpc> eck i didn't
<ElllisD> o
<gravemind> rbil: yeah, I'm talking about that
<eck> rpc: also check to make sure kopts is not set
<eck> kopts will be automatically appended to any entries
<rpc> eck and it says about missing root etc. (kernel panic)
<ElllisD> so the write cd text function is for that then
<eck> rpc: you need a root= line
<rpc> eck i have one
<rbil> ElllisD: right, wave files don't have id tags
<rpc> eck it's pointing to the same device as in the previous kernel
<ElllisD> does flac?
<eck> rpc: you might be missing the driver your your hard drive
<gravemind> ElllisD: yes. it populates the toc file with information
<Madpilot> ElllisD, flac & ogg both have id3 tags
<peeps> eck: yeah that file is set to firefox too for text/html
<rpc> eck it's a sata device - i didn't really see antything for sata in config
<ElllisD> cool
<JamesBee1> anyone know why the mozilla vlc plugin result in a no video screen and how to fix it?
<eck> peeps: then the application is broken, file a bug report on it
<eck> rpc: what kernel?
<rpc> eck 2.6.20.1
<gravemind> ElllisD, rbil: when I tried that option in itunes it kept ruining my cds, so I'd like to simulate it with either 'simulate' or 'only create image' options
<eck> rpc: i think it is folded in with the scsi stuff in 2.6.20
<gravemind> I'll try that later I guess
<rpc> eck oh
<brianski> is there a way to remove all the extraneous xserver-xorg video drivers that come with ubuntu? i only need the one for my video card...
<rbil> gravemind: waste a cd and find out :-)
<gravemind> JamesBee1: I had that problem. I uninstalled the vlc plugin
<rpc> eck ok looks like i need to start from scratch then :/ thank you
<gravemind> rbil: yeah
<brianski> ... but it seems xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-video-all which depends on each of those other guys
<rpc> eck but don't you think it has to do with missing initrd image?
<JamesBee1> gravemind mplayer plugin works for me, but poorly. i was hoping for an alternative
<brianski> which is nice for getting an install up, but after that...
<Negima> is there a channel specificly for sound issues?
<rpc> eck even though there is no initrd line for that kernel in grub
<eck> rpc: you do not need an initrd
<_Krull_> ppl, anyone avalible to help me install ubuntu on empty space after my XP partition? I have install ready and waiting
<ElllisD> brianski: see if synaptic'll let you do it
<Negima> JamesBee1, did you try changing the video driver mplayer uses?
<bakefy> my xp still cant get on my samba shaye
<eck> you only need an initrd if the kernel does not have modules compiled in that are necessary to boot the system
<gravemind> JamesBee1: I'm not sure what I ended up using - I think its gstreamer or totem plugins
<bakefy> share*
<rpc> eck ok thank you
<Negima> i just installed mplayer
<Negima> at first, it wouldnt work
<gravemind> JamesBee1: good luck, I have to run
<ElllisD> gnite all-
<Negima> in preferences, go to the video tab
<Negima> and try changing the driver to gl or gl2
<eck> _Krull_: what part do you need help with?
<JamesBee1> negima: it works, just poor support for going back and forth in the video
<_Krull_> keeping my Windows intact and puting in a partition for ubunto, I choose manual
<JamesBee1> think changing to gl or gl2 will help?
<puff> Anybody know how to reformat an ipod nano?
<Negima> after i installed mplayer, i tried to play a dvd, adn it wouldnt work
<eck> puff: isn't it the same as any other external device?
<puff> Beyond the initial mkfst -t vfat /dev/sdb2
<Negima> i changed the video driver to gl2, and it works fine
<puff> eck: As a USB drive, it's just a USB drive.
<Negima> could anyone perhaps help me get my sound working? im using an onboard soundcard.
<bakefy> windows wont let me connect to samba share when the password is nothing.  how can I either set a username and password or remove authentication?
<eck> yes, so after the mkfs command you have reformatted it, correct?
<puff> eck: I'm trying to figure out if I can do the rest of it under linux, or if I have to go hunt up a win/mac box to run apple's ipod updatter.
<n-iCe> Hi exist something to read the power point files?
<n-iCe> i'm using xubuntu
<eck> puff: i would just do that, i don't know if the linux tools can recreate the files the ipod software wants from scratch
<puff> eck: After the mkfs you have finished reformatting your usb drive, yes, but you have not finished reformatting your ipod :-).
<rbil> bakefy: read this about setting up a samba user: http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<puff> eck: Bah, humbug, I was hoping to do it all under linux.
<puff> eck:  Okay, thanks.
<eck> puff: you can try gtkpod though
<n-iCe> How can i read them ?
<eck> i just wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work
<eck> n-iCe: you have to use openoffice
<n-iCe> eck,  than you very much, can i find it in symnaptic ?
<puff> eck: Hm, interesting.  Disconnected it and the ipod software came up, all the music is gone.
<Negima> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<bakefy> rbil off tangent... I just got a netfirms hosting and I hate it.
<ljlolel> !flash
<eck> n-iCe: it should be installed by default
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<puff> eck: So maybe that's all I needed to do... hm.
<n-iCe> eck,  really ? let me check
<eck> puff: i guess the ipod is smart enough to do it itself :-)
<ljlolel> !backports
<arctanx> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on a celeron 600/128mb ram, but it spends ages thrashing around trying to load up gnome and after about half an hour freezes completely. is there any other way to do the installation?
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<eck> arctanx: use the alternate install cd
<arctanx> (that's booting off the desktop cd, naturally)
<arctanx> eck: thanks, I'll look into it
<puff> eck: Well, I'm guessing that the nano isn't like the full-sized ipod, which apparently keeps the firmware in the first 32MB of the disk partition.  Guess the nano keeps it elsewehre.
<eck> arctanx: i think the issue is that you don't have enough ram and there is no swap space, so the kernel keeps on killing the new processes that are being started
<stealth_> since i installed edgy
<arctanx> eck: sounds likely
<stealth_> can i play computer games from the store still
<eck> the alternate install is text based so there should be no memory issue
<rpc> what can be wrong if i get no output from hostname -f or -s ? it hangs then
<_Krull_> <--is waiting
<abasinisvacant> hello, do i have to be connected to the internet in order to install dapper?
<tommyv> hi i have a 2nd hard drive installed and i was wondering how i can mount it?
<rpc> and box has no networking it seems
<rpc> even though eth0 is up
<arctanx> thanks
<ljlolel> I can't find flashplugin-nonfree in my Edgy distro
<ljlolel> I have edgy-backports in sources.list and i apt-get updated
<eck> _Krull_: the partitioning tool will keep your data intact if you choose to resize the windows partition
<eck> no special work is needed
<eck> ljlolel: you need multiverse
<tommyv> how does one go about mounting two hard drives in ubuntu?
<Faithful> what could I use to set up a global address book for a network?
<n-iCe> eck,  isn't there
<n-iCe> and i couldn't find it
<ljlolel> eck, I have universe and multiverse also
<eck> n-iCe: try running ooimpress from the command line
<_Krull_> So I just choose forward after highlighting unallocated?
<n-iCe> ooimpress ? in the terminal ?
<eck> n-iCe: if it doesn't exist, the package name is openoffice.org-impress
<_Krull_> I am at step 5 of 6
<n-iCe> wait wait i'm new i need to write in the terminal sudo apt-get openoffice.org-impress ??
<bakefy> I know that before I just added something (changed) the samba.conf file and then Windows could connect to the drive/
<eck> yes
<eck> that is correct
<eck> err
<eck> apt-get install
<tommyv> anyone know how to mount a 2nd hard drive in ubuntu?
<eck> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-impress
<n-iCe> eck,  ok than you !
<eck> tommyv: use mount
<n-iCe> thank ill check
<eck> it is the same as mounting anything else
<bakefy> what do I need to do to take authentication off the samba share?
<n-iCe> eck,  any idea how can i install my lexmark 1100 printer ?
<n-iCe> I couldn't find nothing
<eck> n-iCe: i do not know what the xubuntu tool for cups is called
<eck> n-iCe: in principle though that will provide you with a gui to configure the printer
<n-iCe> uhm ok thank you what do you mean qith cups ?
<eck> cups is the print system
<n-iCe> eck,  i'm new then i don't know what do you mean =p
<eck> n-iCe: setting up printers is kind of tricky, i would look in the forums for your printer model
<n-iCe> lexmark 1100 , thank you i was searching nothing found :/
<ljlolel> Where do i get flashplugin-nonfree,  I have apt-get updated with a sources.list  that includes universe/multiverse/edgy-backports... ?
<eck> ljlolel: pastebin your sources.list
<ljlolel> eck, http://pastebin.ca/377965
<puff> eck: Hm, it appears ubuntu is no longer automounting the ipod.  Curious.
<corevette> I have a PCI card that has firewire slots on it....do you think this will work on Ubuntu?
<gump44> does anyone know if linux 6.10 has a built in firewall software
<shorty114> what happened to the live cd?
<ljlolel> gump44, firestarter is the normal firewall
<shorty114> or is it all just one cd now?
<ljlolel> do you mean , does it automatically install firestarter?
<eck> woah, earthquake
<gump44> does it?
<mistone> LOL EARTHQUAKE
<ljlolel> i don't think so... iwas running feisty -- ihad to install firestarter myself
<eck> just now
<jhornick> where at?
<ljlolel> which was just apt-get install firestarter
<eck> berkeley, ca
<mistone> WORD UP
<ljlolel> big one?
<puff> gump44: What do you mean by firewall software?  If you mean can it do packet filtering at the tcp/ip stack level, then yes, there are a variety of packages to do that, starting iwth the classic tcp chains, and tcp/ip filtering, and now for more specialized aps.
<mistone> I am on the falut line lolz
<jhornick> if he gets knocked off yes
<mistone> I am shaksing s lolz
<eck> not too big, but it scared me :-P
<mistone> dude my hands are shaking
<puff> eck: Get under the desk.   Take your computer with you :-).
<jhornick> I sleep through them when they happen usually, but im near chichago
<mistone> oh shi\t aftershake
<jhornick> not that I can spell chicago
<ljlolel> interesting -- i live in an area which is hurricane prone -- seems better than random earthquakes
<gump44> the problem I am having is when I type www.yahoo.com it won't access the website---only with ubuntu this is a problem--any ideas?
<mistone> or thats just me
<ljlolel> gump44, only yahoo?
<eck> puff: lol
<eck> it just showed up on the usgs site, but no magnitude yet
<gump44> a few other sites but mostly yahoo
<puff> I'm subscribed to a mailing list that is for bay area folks (because I knew a lot of the folks on the list and was spending some time in the bay a few years back, and never unsubscribed) they tend to post when quakes come through.  It's interesting, has changed my perception of how often they occur.
<gump44> what do you think ljlolel?
<eck> normally there is one you can feel every few months
<puff> eck:  Okay, so apparently my reformat wasn't as successful as I thought it was.  I had to manually mount the nano and thne when I opened it with gtkpod or with amarok, it has old fiels on it.
<gump44> not accessing yahoo is this a dns problem?
<K3nto> is there a way to search multiple packages at the same time?
<eck> puff: weird, reformatting it should destroy all the files
* puff bangs his head on the keyboard.
<n-iCe> eck, : http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1185 check this
<puff> Okay, well my friend with the mac is here, maybe I'll just have him try reformatting it iwth ipod updater.
<D13GU> hi all.
<n-iCe> could work ?
<eck> magnitude was 4.4
<D13GU> ubuntu is a good option for servers?
<Naik0> hey how do i start gimp in english?
<K3nto> i have a huge list of packages to get
<K3nto> and to paste all of them individually into the search seems really trivial
<jhornick> pfft I only found 4.2 on mag
<FlippantBird> how can i tell if im using aiglx or xgl?
<ljlolel> dunno what that could be -- it could
<corevette> how do you install vmware player
<Chicory_> Oh, uh --
<cefx> ubuntu is good if all you need/want is a quick easy setup d13egu.
<cefx> It gives you LAMP.
<Chicory_> I want to get an nvidia card capable of handing WoW in Linx via CrossOver.
<bimberi> K3nto: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 ...
<brianski> hmm
<cefx> linux, apache, mysql and php.
<Chicory_> *Linux
<Chicory_> How cheap can I really go?
<bimberi> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<cefx> I'd reccomend FreeBSD, Slackware or Gentoo for a server.
<brianski> so it seems dpkg is completely happy to remove xserver-xorg-video-all, but apt-get insists you need to apt-get -f install (which install xserver-xorg-video-all)
<FlippantBird> how can i tell if im using aiglx or xgl?
<cefx> Chicory_: check their system requirements, WoW is supported in Cedega
<eck> jhornick: what do you mean?
<Pelo> FlippantBird,  intel chip ?   aiglx
<jhornick> http://quake.wr.usgs.gov/recenteqs/Quakes/nc40194055.htm
<FlippantBird> ati
<eck> oh
<bimberi> corevette: enable the universe and multiverse repositories and it will be available in the package manager
<puff> eck:  Bah, it's a permissions thing.  I can copy files to the ipod using sudo, but not via gtkpod (which starts as non-root).  Hm.
<bakefy> I have tried about everything, what do I need to edit in the samba.conf to share to windows without authentication?
<eck> i guess it just changed
<jhornick> cefx: what? gentoo on a server?
<eck> it was 4.4 a minute ago
<cefx> jhornick: gentoo-hardened as a web server, yes
<d13egu> cefx why?
<jhornick> gentoo does bleeding edge/unstable you can use it on a dev server, but I wouldn't put it on a production server
<eck> gentoo hardened is such an abomination
<cefx> d13egu: FreeBSD is what I use on my web server, and it has something similar to portage called "ports"
* jlgaddis has a production database server running Gentoo
<eck> it is seriously a dead end
* Chistery is Chicory
<FlippantBird> how can i tell if im using aiglx or xgl?
<eck> just use fedora or ubuntu which has stack protection on anyway
<d13egu> cefx yes, the Ports is very good
<Chistery> Sorry for crashing; I couldn't read your recommendations.
<cefx> eww Fedora :P
<cefx> use Freebsd for a webserver.
<jlgaddis> Fedora?  Server?  No, thanks.
<magic_ninja> hey are the new nvidia glx and kernel mods updates working?
<FlippantBird> im a total noob, dont know wtf im doing please help
<Pelo> FlippantBird,  this might help
<K3nto> anybody know for  package download script for WoW?
<rbil> FlippantBird: what type of graphics card are u using?
<Chistery> How cheap CAN I go with nvidia cards while still maintaining a woW support.
<Pelo> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_GC_Drivers
<d13egu> jlgaddis lol
<cefx> I guess you could use ubuntu as a server, but ubuntu is meant as a desktop
<FlippantBird> radeon 9600
<Chistery> *?
<eck> lol, well, gentoo isn't much better
<cefx> gentoo is far better than crapora
<cefx> :p
<magic_ninja> too much compiling
<K3nto> !SPM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> FlippantBird: ati uses xgl
<K3nto> !script
<d13egu> bsd is complicate no?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> we use gentoo at work on the dev servers, and it is a major pita
<jlgaddis> With the exception of a Gentoo SQL server and a Debian box as a loghost, all my production boxes are running RHEL.
<n-iCe> Where can i downlaod : CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.GZ
<peeps> anyone else experiencing difficulties with gmail all day?
<Chicory_> Guys, sorry that I crashed earlier.
<progrock> anyone have a radeon mobility 9000 and has gotten display drivers to work smoothly?
<d13egu> jlgaddis ow yes... debian is good
<Chicory_> What did you say regarding nvidia cards again?
<eck> gentoo doesn't really backport security fixes, so you usually have to upgrade to get them
<concept10> Anyone know how to turn autoremove off? this in annoying.. see screenshot: http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1uj7.png
<FlippantBird> rbil is there a command to check?
<progrock> i forgot to mention.. using feisty fawn
<d13egu> in link: http://shadowmage.plinkomedia.com/images/screenshots/FreeBSD-2002-Feb-07.jpg what a X windows manager?
<Hirvinen> cefx: Why not use Ubuntu as a server? Without the desktop parts, it's basically Debian with more company backing.
<FlippantBird> im pretty sure im not using ati drivers
<rbil> FlippantBird: u could try a locate xgl and see if anything comes up :-)
<jlgaddis> Hirvinen: Perhaps now that they have LTS, but I wouldn't run a non-LTS version of Ubuntu on production boxes.
<Chicory_> Guys?
<cefx> Hirvinen: Too much hold your hand type stuff, I'd rather be 100% certain and rely on my own work in setting up/securing a machine.
* Chicory_ didn't catch what you all said earlier, the client crashed
<FlippantBird> how can i tell what driver is being used?
<K3nto> !package download script
<concept10> Hirvinen, with more company backing?  how uninformed
<cefx> We have no idea what you said, Cihcory
<jlgaddis> Chicory_: We didn't say anything, we're ignoring you.
<riotkitt1e> omgohnoeeees!!1! :ahem: GRUB's currently acting as if it is possessed. it's not giving me a menu when i boot, and is loading Ubuntu immediately, instead. I've made no changes to the system, and I have gone over menu.lst - it reads the way it should. What gives?
<timfrost> n-iCe: Google search returns http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:389:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1151&searchLang=en&searchLang=en
<cefx> Chicory too
<eck> i don't know of anyone who is actually using ubuntu in a production environment
<jlgaddis> eck: Neither do I.
<jhornick> riot: #hiddenmenu
<Chicory_> I said I was planning on migrating from ATI to Nvidia, and wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions.
<eck> it is hard to get people to switch in that space
<Naik0> hey how can i start gimp in english instead of swedish?
<JNeverMind> do any ubuntus come with 2.6.18?
<ljlolel> here's my sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/377977  -- i update, but i can't see flashplugin-nonfree !!
<K3nto> oh ok sorry
<Hirvinen> concept10: Well, "more" was a bad choice of words. But the company backing Ubuntu is much closer to it than any company providing Debian support.
<K3nto> a package download script for WINE
<jlgaddis> Hirvinen: Perhaps because the kind of sysadmins who are running Debian don't generally need their hands held?
<concept10> Hirvinen, HP provides debian support.  So does Dell.
<Pelo> JNeverMind,  we're up to 2.6.17.11 right now
<riotkitt1e> jhornick: hiddenmenu is commented out, as it should be. like i said, menu.lst is fine :P
<cefx> Sun is backing Ubuntu, concept10.
<cefx> That's pretty significant :)
<cefx> one the world's largest server hardware providers.
<jhornick> riotkittie: what is the timeout at?
<concept10> cefx, Sun backs debian also
<JNeverMind> im having trouble install ubuntu on asus p5b with jmb363 sata
<eck> i think the big issue is that if you wanted company support, you'd just go with RHEL which has been proven better and gives you some more options for enterprise solutions
<Hirvinen> jlgaddis, cefx: How exactly is an Ubuntu server administrators hand held in ways not done in Debian?
<JNeverMind> jmicron site says use 2.6.18 at least
<Naik0> someone now how i can start gimp in english?
<cefx> Hirvinen: did I mention using Debian at all?
<riotkitt1e> jhornick: 5. but i cant imagine that that matters as it's always been 5, and i've never not gotten the menu
<jlgaddis> Hirvinen: I wouldn't run Ubuntu in production.  I don't really care to do massive upgrades of all my servers every six months.
<jhornick> well if its 0 it auto boots
<cefx> I'll use Debian when 4.0 it's out
<jlgaddis> Hirvinen: I'm quite happy with my production RHEL servers, knowing they're supported for 5-7 years.
<Hirvinen> cefx: Well, you didn't but you mentioned hand-holding.
<cefx> is*
<nexousNET> How do I put XFWM4 into my ubuntu?
<jhornick> well if those are as you say, them im not sure offhand
<cefx> Hirvinen: yep..hence why I prefer FreeBSD (i don't really use ports), slackware and gentoo.
<K3nto> wow sorrry guys. i seem to ask questions before i read
<d13egu> slackware i love it. :)
<Hirvinen> jlgaddis: No one forces upgrades every six months. The normal releases are supported for 18 months on the desktop and for 36 on the server.
<Naik0> someone now how i can start gimp in english?
<FlippantBird> rbil, $ beryl-xgl reports "Detected xserver   : AIGLX"
<cefx> lol
<riotkitt1e> ugh. i'm not getting this at all. its so weird. :\
<cefx> sometimes exploits, bugs and vulnerabilities forces upgrades, Hirvinen.
<concept10> Anyone arguing about running the newest release of Ubuntu on a server doesnt know the first thing about being a sys admin.  Unless you need to support a particular hardware platform, in that case you could use back ported kernels
<Hirvinen> jlgaddis: And then there's LTS where even longer upgrade cycle is desired.
<n-iCe> what are:  	AIX, AIX 3.1.5, AIX 3.2, AIX 4.1, AIX 4.2.1, AIX 4.3.3, AIX 5.1
<n-iCe> are compatibles with xubuntu ?
<vrkhans> hi
<cefx> yeah
<eck> n-iCe: another operating system (unix)
<riotkitt1e> oh wait. i just figured it out. <blushes profusely>
<rbil> FlippantBird: I think AIGLX comes standard on Edgy now
<vrkhans> i am trying to share my windows partitio in linux
* riotkitt1e hangs her head in shame
<puff> Hirvinen: IRRC, doens't ubuntu backport all security fixes to the older versions as well?
<d13egu> the xubuntu for desktop is perfect
<puff> Or is that just debian.
<vrkhans> but i wont able to access it
<FlippantBird> rbil: how do i switch to xgl?
<n-iCe> doesn't work with xubuntu then ?
<jhornick> what wm comes with xubuntu?
<eck> concept10: wikipedia runs the latest fedora releases on their production servers, which is even more insane :-P
<vrkhans> because it is own by root
<Hirvinen> cefx: Those things *are* patched onto older versions as long as they are supported.
<cefx> riotkitt1e: what did you just figure out?
<riotkitt1e> xubuntu doesnt impressive me. xfce on ubuntu is ungodly slow. i've seen better presentations :P
<vrkhans> i dont know how i can get permission for that as a user
<jlgaddis> eck: Hhe, that's ironic, considering Fedora is moving all their servers to RHEL.  =)
<puff> Come to think of it, I"m pretty sure it's debian that does that, and maybe ubuntu does the same.  Ubuntu certainly seems aggressive about contribuging bug fixes back upstream to debian.
<concept10> eck, yes, real insane, unless they keep and patch things themselves
<riotkitt1e> cefx: why i wasnt getting a GRUB menu
<eck> and digg is using debian testing on production *gasp*
<rbil> FlippantBird: probably best to /join #ubuntu-effects      to get help
<Hirvinen> concept10: Did I say that the newest release should be used?
<vrkhans> share my windows partion in liunx
<FlippantBird> rbil ill try, thank you
<vrkhans> help me
<cefx> Hirvinen: regardless, I like my FreeBSD and slackware on servers, and gentoo on my boxes...and maybe kubuntu on a desktop :)
<concept10> Hirvinen, to your credit, I didnt see you say that.  I was just making a point.
<d13egu> cefx ;P
<eck> actually, i went to a talk by the head dba at digg, and he was not happy with that situation
<puff> eck: Why not?
<K3nto> how would i use the script for wine?
<puff> eck: And did his sysadmin agree with him? :-).
<K3nto> http://kegel.com/wine/edgy.sh
<Negima> it would seem that ALSA doesnt support my soundcard, or something of that nature. when i go to system->prefs->sounds, it comes up as Intel ICH
<d13egu> cefx and debian, not like?
<anonymeeee> is there a wiki page for burning iso images onto cd's?
<anonymeeee> how do I burn iso images?
<eck> i don't think he was pleased with the idea of new barely-tested software landing in production every day... my understanding is that the people who started the company didn't really know what they were doing, and then when digg got big they hired a bunch of people with experience who have spent the last year or so trying to fix all the mistakes they inherited
<K3nto> do i simply copy "apt -get install /"
<n-iCe> i need to write in the terminal:  su and my password
<K3nto> and all the libraries under it in the terminal?
<vrkhans> hi can any one help me
<Hirvinen> cefx: Of course you are free to choose whatever you wish, but I see few reasons why Ubuntu would be unsuitable for a server.
<n-iCe> i did it and say this:  Password:
<n-iCe> su: Authentication failure
<n-iCe> why ?
<cefx> that's your opinion ;D
<cefx> n-iCe: sudo su -
<jhornick> su with no argument requires roots password
<bimberi> anonymeeee: right-click-> write to disc
<vrkhans> i am looking to share my windows partition in linux
<jhornick> sudo needs the users, and sudo permissions
<n-iCe> thank you
<vrkhans> i dont know how, that partition is already mounted
<puff> eck:  That typically happens, and not necessarily because the people there at the start didn't know any better, though that is a part of it.
<anonymeeee> wow, thanks bimberi...I like it when it doesn't reading through 2 hours of instructions!
<puff> eck: To rephrase, you take a lot of shortcuts and you wear a lot of hats in a small company, and then when you make it, you staff up and the new hires come in and shriek about how unprofessional your setup is.
<Hirvinen> concept10: By the way, any newest release should be comparable to latest release of Debian after a similar time, which is usually considered fit for production use some time after the release.
<bimberi> anonymeeee: np :)
<puff> eck: Sometims they're right and yo learn something, sometimes they're right and you knew it but you had to livef with the compromise, sometimes they're idiots.
<puff> eck: Er, that latter should be sometimes they're technically adept, but naive, and finalyl sometime they're just opinionated idiots.
<BUMBACLOT> Added the following hosts to /etc/hosts.deny:
<BUMBACLOT> 83.231.164.7 (eul0001102-pip.eu.verio.net)
<Hirvinen> concept10: (Of course with the exception of Edgy, lower stability stability and polish standards of which were pretty much accepted since some time after the postponing of Dapper's release date.)
<BUMBACLOT> wtf?
<eck> puff: this is kind of interesting... i am a student, but i am doing SA intern work at a startup
<concept10> Hirvinen, a new kernel release may work, have more features/drivers etc, but if you dont need them, there is no point in using it.  I try to keep as many holes closed as possible
<K3nto> should "apt-get install cvs git-core cogito" just go straight into terminal?
<puff> eck:  Ah, well, I started a small software company, it's doing okay but it grew and I left.
<eck> we just got acquired by a big company (yahoo), and have spent the last six months trying to integrate into their systems, and it is a nightmare
<puff> eck: I'll be happy to talk more about it sometime, privately.
<rpc> where can i find fast packet switching in kernel conf?
<puff> eck: It's always a nightmare :-).
<rpc> can't see that one anywhere
<eck> lol
<Chicory_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<K3nto> can somebody help me with some simple scripts?
<vrkhans> this is how my fstab and my window partion is mounted : /media/hda4     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<Chicory_> Oh, blacklisted modules go where again?
<nexousNET> Okay, I started to follow "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88393"
* Chicory_ forgets the .conf flie name.
<Pelo> so BENN92647  did you manage to get it working ?
<concept10> Hirvinen, but I can't really comment on the latest Ubuntu kernels (for production server use)  I only use Sarge with a 2.4 with backported fixes.  It never goes down.  Ive seen some Ubuntu patched kernels crash with Xen
<nexousNET> I'm going from Metacity -> XFwm4, I started it back up
<Hirvinen> concept10: Of course newer than necessary shouldn't be used where stability is important.
<BENN92647> pelo- its not windows XP familare is that for spain or something
<nexousNET> and metacity is still in place.
<vrkhans> now i can get permission for detult user
<K3nto> eck: can you help me out?
<Cuddles_in_KY> little ati problem. running 6.10, i have the ati drivers loaded, but composite out [this will eventually be a mythtv setup]  is rolling vertically. any suggestions on fixing this? i've been all over the forums, and tried several solutions to no avail.
<concept10> Hirvinen, well, now we agree
<eck> K3nto: with what?
<ljlolel> here's my sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/377977  -- i update, but i can't see flashplugin-nonfree !!
<Pelo> BENN92647,  it's just a title, you can change that  (it's french) it does not affect the boot
<K3nto> just some scripts that are giving me errors
<nexousNET> and when i kill metacity it starts back up
<ljlolel> how do i get flash?
<BENN92647> I have a hard drive with windows XP Pro I need it to show up on my boot list can someone tell me what I need to call it
<eck> what kind of script?
<K3nto> http://kegel.com/wine/edgy.sh
<BENN92647> ok
<Pelo> !flash | ljlolel
<ubotu> ljlolel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K3nto> it tells me what packages to download for wine
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mitsuikun> ljlolel, download flash
<mitsuikun> then cd to flash-installer directory
<BENN92647> so if if its named familae or whatever it show still boot up right?
<concept10> Hirvinen, I would just hate for someone to use or pick a distro over debian because they think that Ubuntu receives greater support.  Which is false.
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone?
<mitsuikun> and ./flashplayer-installer
<Pelo> BENN92647,yes it will boot,
<BENN92647> im geting a hall32dll error
<ljlolel> but there are packages fo rit
<wheels3572> how can i extract a file to a certain directory?
<cefx> I think RHEL and Suse Enterprise get more support out of anything though.
<nexousNET> Why is metacity still in my thing when I just installed XFwm4?
<eck> K3nto: just run the script iwth bash
<K3nto> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<K3nto> bash?
<cerberus> Does anyone have a lot of knowledge in setting up webcams in ubuntu? I have a webcam based on a vimicro chip and have installed the spca5xx driver but still get a blank screen when using camorama or spcagui
<eck> bash edgy.sh
<Pelo> BENN92647, that's the windows install that's the problem,  try booting from the ide by changing the boot order in the bios , I am pretty sure you'll get the same error
<BENN92647> ok so crap i need to go back and reinstall windows on the drive
<eck> you need to be root
<tunganet> anyone know how to disable the gnome panels when i run full screen apps?
<K3nto> ARGGG
<Pelo> BENN92647,  that is my guess,
<K3nto> eck: how do i change to root?
<BENN92647> ok good, then at least i can reload windows XP
<nexousNET> Why is metacity still in my thing when I just installed XFwm4?
<eck> K3nto: i.e. run it with sudo
<cerberus> k3nto, sudo su
<BENN92647> well at least linux ix xtill kicking LOL
<BENN92647> uggh
<cefx> K3nto: sudo su -
<K3nto> ok so "sudo su bash edgy.sh
<Pelo> BENN92647,  if you realy want to change the name of the menu entry you can do it with sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    just change windows xp familia for whaever you want
<K3nto> "
<cefx> no
<BENN92647> you know what i mean
<cefx> sudo su -
<cefx> then do the command you want
<jhornick> sudo -I
<eck> K3nto: no, just sudo bash edgy.sh
<K3nto> "sudo su - bash edgy.sh"
<jhornick> lowercase i
<cefx> no
<BENN92647> no its cool I like the european touch LOL
<cefx> sudo su -
<cefx> THEN
<cefx> bash edgy.sh
<concept10> cefx, you need to read this article" http://lwn.net/Articles/222773/
<ljlolel> this page tells me that flash is in a package, but it doesn't exist on my system
<BENN92647> be back in a few
<cefx> seperate commands K3nto
<cefx> :p
<cefx> su -
<cerberus> sorry k3nto, lots ofways to do the same thing
<eck> cefx: err, sudo -i is a better way to do that
<Pelo> BENN92647,  Canadian,  just keep at it , see if you get anymore help from me :-)
<cefx> changes to root but keeps your current shell
<jlgaddis> "sudo -s"  =)
<cefx> eck: oic
<K3nto> okay i get it
<benjoldersma> does anyone have any suggestions for getting vmplayer to bridge networking connections in feisty?  nat works for me, but I need to be able to access a database running in the guest os from the host, so I think I need bridging to do that.  any suggestions?
<con-man> how do  I get linux to not manage my cd rom drive like a mac? when I press the eject button, I want it to eject now.  Not 90 seconds from now cause the device is busy
<n-iCe> hey i need tu do this: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/13659
<HiDensity> problem: I boot off of an ubuntu 6.10 edgy elf disk...seems to be fine until I get to the login screen...then it seems that there is a small window in the center screen...but it is all scrambled
<n-iCe> I'm in : cd /media/sda1/domingo/lexmark
<Cuddles_in_KY> little ati problem. running 6.10, the video card is an ati 9550. i have the ati drivers loaded, but composite out [this will eventually be a mythtv setup]  is rolling vertically. any suggestions on fixing this? i've been all over the forums, and tried several solutions to no avail.
<jhornick> there is still tcp that is useable for db access right?
<n-iCe> but i had this error: root@torro-desktop:~# cd /media/sda1/domingo/lexmark
<n-iCe> -su: cd: /media/sda1/domingo/lexmark: No existe el fichero  directorio
<benjoldersma> jhornick: I can't connect over tcp
<nexousNET> Anyone know how to get rid of metacity?
<n-iCe> what should i do ?
<benjoldersma> jhornick: because the ip is NAt'd I think
<jhornick> that directory or file doesn't exist
<ljlolel> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ljlolel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ljlolel> is only available from another source
<Pelo> what is the usual port number for a newsreader ?
<jlgaddis> Pelo: 119
<jhornick> so, a vmware image will let you get around that how?
<K3nto> eck: didnt work
<Pelo> jlgaddis,  do you use pan ?
<eck> K3nto: ok, just do this:
<jlgaddis> Pelo: I have, but I don't very often.
<K3nto> eck let me register then we can pm
<eck> sudo apt-get builddep wine
<Pelo> jlgaddis,  I get a no connection message,   any idea ?
<K3nto> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eck> K3nto: that will basically install all the things the script would have
<cerberus> Ok, does anyone know where I might find some fairly detailed informatino on how to get a webcam working after the usual avenues have been exhausted?
<K3nto> okay
<jlgaddis> Pelo: service is down, firewall in the way, could be a number of things
<rbil> how can I get a more detailed bootup in Edgy, rather than just a sliding bar?
<HiDensity> does ubuntu support nvidia 7800 GT?
<Pelo> jlgaddis, ok , thanks, I'll wait to see what my isp has to say about it
<eck> con-man: the cd cannot be ejected until all the applications using it have been stopped, it sounds like some app you are using sucks
<Pelo> cerberus,  did you try the forum ?
<eck> con-man: you can find out what it is with fuser and file a bug report
<con-man> eck: how come windows doesnt have this issue
<cerberus> had a look around, some people had issues with webcams using the same chip but resolved them simply, the same steps while improving the situation don't fix things for me
<eck> con-man: i think in windows you can unmount a read  only file system even if it is being used, i am not sure
<n-iCe> can any help me ?
<nexousNET> I do apt-get remove metacity, and it says its still installed
<eck> it is just a tradeoff of whether you want to do things cautiously or not
<con-man> eck: its just that now whenever I put a cd into a drive, it wont read it anymore
<jhornick> it keeps you from accidentally removing it at least
<Pelo> !es | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eck> con-man: it won't read new CDs at all?
<jhornick> I know I hit the button on my laptop a shite ton
<rbil> con-man will the eject command from a terminal eject the cd?
<Cuddles_in_KY> little ati problem. running 6.10, the video card is an ati 9550. i have the ati drivers loaded, but composite out [this will eventually be a mythtv setup]  is rolling vertically. any suggestions on fixing this? i've been all over the forums, and tried several solutions to no avail.
<con-man> rbil: no
<con-man> eck: no
<wheels3572> How do I extract a file to a specific directory?
<eck> con-man: that sounds like a driver/kernel issue to me
<yell0w> hey guys, has anyone tried to remove gnome-games ?
<con-man> eck: Imma pastebinning my ps -A
<eck> check dmesg
<K3nto> eck: PMs
<yell0w> hey guys, removing gnome-games requires removing ubuntu-desktop, which is kind of weird
<bh_> Is the next release worth using now ?
<yell0w> !_!
<Pelo> jlgaddis, do you know anything about autentification errors ? in pan ?
<bh_> or is it pretty broken ?
<con-man> eck: that commant spits out more than my terminal can scroll!
<eck> con-man: only the end is imporantt
<nexousNET> woot, can I get some help on going from metacity-> XFWM4 before I screw up my ubuntu even more?
<eck> it should show you the last things the kernel did that it thought was interesting
<Cuddles_in_KY> little ati problem. running 6.10, the video card is an ati 9550. i have the ati drivers loaded, but composite out [this will eventually be a mythtv setup]  is rolling vertically. any suggestions on fixing this? i've been all over the forums, and tried several solutions to no avail.
<Cuddles_in_KY> can someone please help me?
<con-man> eck: my ps -A http://pastebin.ca/377997
<con-man> eck: my dmesg http://pastebin.ca/377998
<wheels3572> Cuddles_in_KY, do you have the latest drivers from AMD for your ATI driver?
<eck> con-man: it is totem
<eck> totem is a zombie
<eck> and it probably has a FD on the cd drive
<Cuddles_in_KY> wheels3572: yes, installed.
<con-man> eck: it wont let me kill a defunct process tho
<Negima> can someone help me get my sound working?
<nowhere> hi, is there anyone available that has a Linksys WMP54G wireless card?
<wheels3572> Cuddles_in_KY, Ok hmmmmmm
<eck> con-man: of course not, that's why it's defunct!
<Negima> for some reason, my sound card wont work with ALSA or OSS
<con-man> eck: so how do I make it go away
<eck> con-man: what is the ppid?
<eck> you can try killing the parent
<Negima> i have to go to system->prefs->sound
<con-man> 9157
<eck> if the parent is not important
<Negima> and set all of them to Intel ICH
<Cuddles_in_KY> nowhere: yes, and it sucks rocks on toast.
<con-man> eck: how do I find the parent?
<Negima> how do i get my sound working?
<eck> the parent is the applicaiton whose PID is the same as totem's PPID
<Cuddles_in_KY> wheels3572: i'm certain the problem is the vertical refresh, but no matter what i set it to, it rolls.
<eck> try using ps -ef
<jlgaddis> pstree
<Negima> no one can help me get my sound working?
<wheels3572> Cuddles_in_KY, sorry no ideas then at all
<metalhedd> anyone use MPD? I can't connect remotely to my mpd server and i can't figure out why, it used to work under gentoo, but i can't connect to the ubuntu mpd server from another machine
<wheels3572> Can ANY files be copied to the root aka filesystem section?
<eck> so what happened is totem tried to end itself, but the parent is buggy and won't let it die, and probably totem has an open FD on the cd drive so you can't unmount it
<cryedwolf> hey HELP i tryed to update my graphics drivers but its wrongly configured x server and i can't boot ubuntu
<con-man> eck: hm
<eck> it's kind of complicated, but that is what is causing the problem
<wheels3572> cryedwolf, have you tried to use a previous kernel version
<eck> and you can't kill totem so you can't force it to release the lock
<con-man> eck: http://pastebin.ca/378006
<Negima> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<con-man> eck: there has to be a way to stop totem
<eck> weird
<jhornick> kill -s 9
<jhornick> or 15
<jhornick> I forget which one
<jhornick> usually works
<con-man> eck: what do you make of that last pastebin?
<Negima> ...
<eck> init should not have any zombie children
<cryedwolf>  wheels3572 not that i know of
<ramza3___> hmm, I think I removed the panel that holds where applications are minimized, when I minimize an app I dont have a panel that shows if it is still active or not
<ramza3___> how do I get it back
<DrMalo> wtf is ubuntu????
<Negima> can no one help me??
<con-man> eck: how do you make defunct processes go away
<timfrost> metalhedd: by default, ubuntu doesn't let anything connect.  mpd is either not listening to the network, or is listening to localhost only.  You need to reconfigure it to listen to the network, then restart the daemon.  I don't use mpd, so don't know how to reconfigure it.
<eck> con-man: i think it is a bug in upstart
<jlgaddis> con-man: You reboot.
<con-man> !ohmy | DrMalo
<ubotu> DrMalo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<posingaspopular> Negima: did you try also
<Negima> also?
<eck> init should ALWAYS be able to end a zombie process
<posingaspopular> alsamixer
<Negima> im a noob
<con-man> jlgaddis: there has to be another option
<eck> file a bug in launchapd
<posingaspopular> Negima open up a konsole
<Negima> when i select alsa as the device to use, it doesnt work
<eck> launchpad
<cryedwolf> plz can some one help
<Negima> i get an error when i test
<jhornick> what proc is going defunct on upstart?
<posingaspopular> cryedwolf: whats the issye?
<eck> con-man: believe it or not, there is no other way
<Negima> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing
<eck> you have to reboot
<con-man> what? this is linux we are talking about
<eck> lol
<eck> ok, so here is what is supposed to happen
<jhornick> he has a valid point
<con-man> I would expect something like this from windows
<eck> when a process ends, the parent is supposed to acknowledge this before the process can actually go away
<eck> if the parent is buggy, you can normally fix it by killing the parent, then init becomes the parent of the child and will let the child day
<eck> s/day/die
<cryedwolf> i cant tell to anything else im running irc straight from unix
<cryedwolf> *you
<Negima> if i select Intel ICH as the device, it works
<K3nto> wine runs more that just games right?
<Negima> but it doesnt work with anything else
<Negima> just that test
<eck> but init is already the parent, so something is wrong with init, and in the case of edgy they just rewrote init (replaced it with upstart)
<eck> so someone screwed up i think
<con-man> oh all right, I will restart
<con-man> >.<
<Negima> and this is really frustrating me, and im gonna throw my monitor
<con-man> brb
<cryedwolf> ok how do i wipe ubuntu clean?
<cryedwolf> im gonna start again
<jhornick> with a squeegee
<cryedwolf> hmm?
<jhornick> bad humor, you can reformat the / partition
<cryedwolf> *sigh*
<jhornick> well if you want it clean and not just over files that's what you want to do
<rbil> jhornick: what about regcleaner? :-)
<jhornick> rbil: that's more comparable to a cotton swab
<cryedwolf> regcleaner ?
<K3nto> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jhornick> im guessing any random "fix your windows box" shareware
<rbil> cryedwolf, what are u trying to do?
<bwlang> what's the right way to make a request for a packages (accessgrid in this case)
<K3nto> !Amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<cryedwolf> rbill im trying to reset ubuntu
<rbil> cryedwolf: reset it to what?
<cryedwolf> when i first installed it
<rbil> cryedwolf: sorry, I don't understand. why would u want to do that?
<yomm> Hi ! I set up a small samba server and I want to add a ( samba ) user to the system  ,only for connecting to shares . I do not want this user to have a home dir ,because it's neveer gonna be used . Is this possible ?
<cryedwolf> because the configuration for the x server is wrong i just wanna start again
<jhornick> set the home dir to /dev/null =D
<rbil> cryedwolf, well just fix the xorg.conf file
<eck> con-man: is this on edgy?
<cryedwolf> how im n00bing its out dude?
* Negima bashes head into desk
<rbil> cryedwolf: u can't get into the gui desktop? is that your prob?
<con-man> eck: yup
<cryedwolf> yes im running the blackscreen
<con-man> its all good now
<con-man> after my restart
<_Krull_> what is a good chat client, and its version for i386
<jlgaddis> _Krull_: irssi
<_Krull_> no
<rbil> cryedwolf: but you can login, can't u?
<jlgaddis> _Krull_: yes
<cryedwolf> yes only in blackscn
<_Krull_> in terminal?
<cryedwolf> thoi
<joincamp> all the guides i can find for ntfs-3g support point to flomertens.keo.in but i appears to be down.  can anyone verify? is there another place to get the stuff from
<cryedwolf> yes terminal
<rbil> cryedwold, then do this ...    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cryedwolf> ok hold on
<anonymeeee> how do I kill a program...
<rbil> cryedwolf: and then try   startx
<Negima> this no sound is frustrating me...
<eck> con-man: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/89135
<ToddEDM> Negima: .. i have no sound either
<ToddEDM> new install?
<eck> if you are interested you can register at launchpad and add a comment if you want to see if this is fixed or if the devs have any questions
<codecaine> hi
<anonymeeee> hi codecaine
<anonymeeee> hellllp
<anonymeeee> how do I kill a program?
<K3nto> kill?
<eck> anonymeeee: the kill command!
<cryedwolf> ok brb ty
<K3nto> you mean uninstall?
<ToddEDM> im wondering if someone could help me get my video drivers installed
<codecaine> use the command kill
<cryedwolf> yhanx
<tm4> ToddEDM: what card do you have
<tm4> ?
<cryedwolf> thanx
<codecaine> example: kill xchat
<eck> if kill doesn't work, try kill -9
<jlgaddis> codecaine: No.
<jlgaddis> "killall xchat"
<jlgaddis> "kill" requires a pid.
<codecaine> yea sorry
<rbil> cryedwolf: working now? no need to reinstall the whole operating system, hey?
<tm4> if xchat is still visible, but frozen or hung you can open a terminal "xkill" and then click on the window
<tm4> that will kill the process, as well
<ToddEDM> tm4 its a gforce go6100 in my laptop
<tm4> ToddEDM I'm not familiar with nVidia as I have an ATI, but have you visited this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29   ?
<codecaine> how do it get my usb ntfs drives to mount using ntfs-3g
<codecaine> I did my internal hds through fstab
<anonymeeee> how do I get the pid?
<codecaine> I want my usb drives to automount using ntfs-3g
<nexousNET> How do I set my windows manager?
<Negima> can i restart alsa?
<codecaine> anonymee ps -A
<nexousNET> I installed XFCE4.4
<anonymeeee> it's an archiving program
<ToddEDM> tm4i have the drivers, i just want to install them
<anonymeeee> it won't cancel
<rbil> anonymeeee: another useful way to see processes and kill one is to use a program called htop
<tm4> are they in a .deb format?
<K3nto> if i already donwloaded the Amorak package, how cna i start it?
<tm4> ToddEDM rather, but what type of package are they in - tar.gz, deb, etc?
<Negima> is it possible to restart ALSA, or do i have to reboot?
<ToddEDM> tar.gz
<anonymeeee> how do I get htop?
<rbil> K3nto: if u installed it from the repositories, it should now be in your menu
<anonymeeee> is that on my system?
<tm4> ToddEDM sorry for all of the questions, but are they pre-compiled binaries or are they source files that need to be compiled?
<rbil> anonymeeee: sudo apt-get install htop          should do it
<K3nto> rbil:nope
<rbil> runs in a terminal after install
<K3nto> or maybe i didnt
<K3nto> i will have to chack when my terminal is don
<K3nto> e
<jack_deltrino> hello
<jack_deltrino> i'm installing ubuntu edgy eft now. but i have a linksys wmp11 and no ethernet access to my system
<ToddEDM> tm, cami pm you , the fact that my drivers arent installed, really makes it tough to  look at this screen, when its scrolling
<tm4> sure thing
<jack_deltrino> in the installation process, what kernel modules do i need to install to get it to work with network stuff?
<Negima> is it possible to restart ALSA, or do i have to reboot?
<rbil> Negima: maybe ... /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart                 just guessing
<ToddEDM> tm4 did you get my PM?
<dkb1> how can I format a CD-RW?
<cryedwolf> hey again
<tm4> no i didnt
<jack_deltrino> anyone? please i need help installing this
<ToddEDM> hmmm try pming me please
<cowbud> jack_deltrino: is your wireless card supported by linux?
<rbil> cryedwolf: how did u make out?
<lilleman> My fresh 6.10 install keeps resetting my resolv.conf to the wrong DNS. DHCP is on, and I know the DHCP server is correctly configured
<puff> argh... so I got a friend with a mac to use itunes to do update-and/or-restore on my nano, and then he transferred a song to it to test, and when I plugged it into my laptop it auto-mounted and amarok ran, BUT...
<puff> ... it mounted the nano as read-only.
<cryedwolf> dpkg is screwed cannot reconise username or password even tho i have'nt given root a password
<ToddEDM> i think im gonna find a distro that will have the sound drivers and video drivers install themselves when i install the OS
<ToddEDM> cause this sux
<tm4> ToddEDM I tried to pm you. anyway, are you using a live cd??
<ToddEDM> no im not
<jhornick> ubuntu supports my dell laptop better than windows does
<jhornick> which is sad shite
<tm4> ubuntu has better support for things here on my desktop that vista does =/
<cowbud> jack_deltrino: well answer or not you need to loook into using ndiswrapper apparently
<jhornick> that's like saying 95 has better support than ME
<lilleman> Someone that knows of this DNS errors?
<cowbud> jack_deltrino: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7319 that has all the info you should need
<jhornick> what's the error?
<cryedwolf> rbil?
<tm4> haha - well, vista doesn't like my sound card that much right no
<rbil> u said u could login with the username/password, no?
<tm4> now*
<lilleman> A fresh install of 6.10 keeps setting the DNS servers to wrong ones
<Negima> grrr.... im gonna break this pc...
<tm4> and creative has yet to release and drivers for it
<jhornick> where are you getting dhcp from?
<rbil> cryedwolf: is there just one user on that machine?
<lilleman> jhornick: My own OpenBSD dhcp server that serves about 10 other computers
<cryedwolf> yes
<lilleman> it is correctly configured
<anonymeeee> ok, I installed htop
<anonymeeee> now what do I do with it?
<tm4> ToddEDM I gotta go, sorry to leave you hanging, but its 1am where I am and I've gotta be up in a few hours
<rbil> cryedwolf: and doing this ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg      the password doesn't work?
<tm4> hey guys - someone mind helping ToddEDM get his nvidia drivers installed?
<rbil> make sure caps lock isn't on
<ToddEDM> no prob dodo
<ToddEDM> im gonna install something different
<ToddEDM> lol not dodo, dood
<tm4> lol
<lilleman> jhornick: Can I PM you instead,  this channel is just flooding :D
<Taa5i> Can someone suggest a program to mount a disc image as a virtual cd drive please?  This is for a legitimate purpose on a dvd I legally own.
<tm4> ToddEDM be patient - ubuntu is one of the best distros, but it takes some tweaking.
<cryedwolf> oh wen i typed that it had a command colision
<jhornick> if you want to, not sure if I can figure this one out before you can yourself though
<ToddEDM> edubuntu, with the CD is better than this one installed
<ToddEDM> at least i had sound
<rbil> cryedwolf: never heard of a "command collision". you typed it in correctly?
<cryedwolf> yes
<rbil> cryedwolf: do ....  cd/etc/X11
<rbil> cryedwolf: and then do .... ls -l
<rbil> cryedwolf: any chance u have a backup there of xorg.conf?
<cryedwolf> nope
<rbil> do ... less xorg.conf
<lilleman> jhornick: hm... some spam-issue thingie says I cant PM you
<rbil> and look through the file
<rbil> something amiss with maybe the correct driver?
<jhornick> weird someother channel then?
<cryedwolf> ok brb
<lilleman> My DNS servers sets to 192.168.2.119 and search domain to key.chillispot.org
<lilleman> I have no idea where those settings comes from
<lilleman> it's not from my DHCP server at least
<lilleman> Is there a way to manually just shut down the updates of /etc/resolv.conf, but keep the DHPC on the rest of the network?
<jhornick> you can kill dhclient3
<jhornick> on the client computer
<jhornick> and just static the addresses
<rbil> lilleman: if u setup a static ip for your box
<lilleman> Yes, but I want dhcp in general, since I move around this laptop a lot
<cauthan> yay, my sound is working
<Taa5i> Can someone suggest please a program for creating and mounting a disc image as a virtual cd drive?
<jhornick> what are you using for the dhcp server?
<eighte> hey can anyone answer a question about a memory card reader
<lilleman> jhornick: OpenBSD 3.6
<ramza3> I want java installed (sun's java), but I also want open-office installed (which uses gcj?) what should I do
<jhornick> I meant program
<jack_deltrino> whoever was trying to help me, it won't work because i'm on the installation cd
<lilleman> BSD dhcpd
<jack_deltrino> i'm trying to install ubuntu with it
<SurfnKid> is there a messenger for cli?
<timfrost> Taa5i, what do you mean by 'virtual cd drive'?
<jhornick> I've been using bind9 for local dns and was debating using the dhcp at some point
<SurfnKid> as in MSN Messenger
<cryedwolf> hey no such file or directory
<jhornick> sufnKid: gaim-text
<jack_deltrino> does anyone know how orinoco_pci works? i modprobe orinoco_pci and then, how do i get my wifi working? :(
<SurfnKid> sweet
<Taa5i> timfrost: I have a game DVD whose copy protection prevents it from being recognized under Linux, so I want to burn an image of it and mount that instead to see if it will work then.
<SurfnKid> jhornick: thx
<cauthan> beryl ftw
<Flannel> !iso | Taa5i
<ubotu> Taa5i: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<jhornick> lille is this dhcp over wireless?
<lilleman> jhornick: no
<Flannel> Taa5i: no program required, mount has that capability built-in
<Taa5i> Thanks Flannel :)
<lilleman> jhornick: However, it is on the wireless _to_ but in this case it's wired
<cowbud> jack_deltrino: well then I believe you are SOL unless you can get an ethernet card..
<jhornick> had to check, sometimes they like to hope on other networks
<jhornick> s/hope/hop
<lilleman> Yeh, but I'm in a concrete basement here with no reception. :)
<jhornick> yeah yeah, wired
<lilleman> well, I'll go static now and see if I can google the issue. :)
<cryedwolf> jeez guess im gonna have to start again
<lilleman> or come back in a less busy time maybe
<Flannel> jack_deltrino: ndiswrapper is on the CD, even the DEsktop CD, you'll need to add the repository (apt-cdrom) (it's a small repository)
<jhornick> this channel is always fast I've noticed
<jhornick> but that's just weird
<noodles12> what's the command for copying directories?
<lilleman> yes, I've never came across something like this before
<jhornick> cp -r
<cowbud> jack_deltrino: well there ya go flannel to the rescue
<lilleman> noodles12: cp -R source destination
<nexous> Where are GTK2 themes stored when using XFWM4?
<timfrost> Taa5i, try copying the DVD to an ISO image with 'dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.iso ' then use mount. (change /dev/dvd to the actual device name)
<lilleman> tnx and cya :)
<Taa5i> timfrost: Awesome, I'm looking into it! :)
<jhornick> anyone got a way to stream audio to an icecast2 server?
<noodles12> when using cp -r, how do i make it to copy symbolic links?
<nexous> Where are GTK2 themes stored when using XFWM4?
<jhornick> it should copy the links, but not the actual data in the links
<tom47> am i th eonly one with dapper that the firefox fixes broke?
<jhornick> ill find the option for that
<Flannel> nexous: You might have luck in #xfce, if you can't get an answer here
<anonymeeee> anyone know how to use htop?
<puff> Ah, fuck, looks like the mac itunes "factory restore" also reformatted this thing as HFS.
<nexous> oh okay, didn't know that existed, thanks
<jhornick> -L copys the data in the links
<xtknight> which service do i need to restart to reload UUIDs for new partitions without rebooting?
<tom47> are there known issues with todays firefox upgrade in dapper?
<xtknight> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<carpediem> puff, language please
<puff> carpediem: Sorry, been pounding my head against this for a couple days now.
<Flannel> jhornick: you need a "source client" (I believe that's the correct terminology) like... ices2
<xtknight> is there a global log for this channel somewhere?
<Pooky> can anyone point me someplace on how to setup suspend2 on a macbook pro? I keep making attempts and failing :/
<xtknight> like a log that's always running and accessible to everyone?  i asked this question and got an answer but forgot it...
<xtknight> (the uuid /service restart question)
<shadeofgrey> somebody talk me thru installing the newest version of ubuntu on my intel macbookpro?  damn...  i just took 4 brand name purgocets - this install is going to be fun..  rtheres no two ways about it kids... im higher than a prom dress in june
<cwillu> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadeofgrey> hook it up with the ill install instructions yo
<jhornick> Flannel: <param name="device">plughw:0,0</param> is the only option for ices2 to listen on that it works with, but it is not frabbing audio
<cwillu> somebody deleted a bunch of files from the trash by accident;  is there any way to recover them?
<cwillu> not from this machine, btw
<tom47> xtknight http://www.irclinux.org/freenode/ubuntu/
<Flannel> xtknight: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/?C=M;O=D
<xtknight> tom47, Flannel: thanks!
<xtknight> actually maybe i should just check my own logs, that's undoubtedly easier ;)
<xtknight> aw too bad i didnt have logging
<jhornick> hindsight
<stoa> test
<Flannel> stoa: ack
<jhornick> syn/ack
<cowbud> ack
<steelb> how do i see my internets gateway
<jhornick> steelb: with xeyes </bad joke>
<steelb> :( ifconfig doesnt show it
<bulmer> netstat -ran
<steelb> thanks
<bulmer> np
<duckdown> I am trying to watch a video clip in my Firefox but it can't load the application/x-mplayer2 plugin.  How do I fix this?
<K3nto> woot! wine is working!!
<K3nto> pff that wasnt bad at all
<K3nto> and wine can run just about any windows app/game?
<jhornick> some beter than others
<nexous> How do I get back to Metacity from XFCE?
<SurfnKid> jhornick: is gaim-text available for the edgy distro that you know of
<K3nto> sweeet
<momoru> Anyone know how you add more resolutions to the screen resolution switcher in Gnome?
<jhornick> not sure, its just questioned quite a bit over in #gaim
<jhornick> I havnt looked for it yet though
<SurfnKid> jhornick: ah ok
<SurfnKid> m/j #gaim
<SurfnKid> oops
<SurfnKid> :P
<jhornick> lawl its in beta4 +
<_Krull_> xchat is sweet
<patrick_> hey, can anyone help me out with getting around dvd encryption (something like dvdshrink)?  i'm struggling to get dvd's burnt
<jhornick> here's the debuntu repos that has gaim-text, http://repository.debuntu.org/ I can't guarentee that it works
<nexous> How do I get back to Metacity from XFCE?
<solarce> follow the map
<floundation> hey, can anyone help with dvd burning issues?  i need to find a worthwhile program to get around commercial encryption
<cwillu> so, what are the odds of undeleting something from the gnome trash bin?
* solarce calls the mpaa on floundation 
<momoru> hey hey hey, he could merely be trying to back up his legally purchased media.
<carson> does anyone know what the name of the gnome app is that handles the volume up/down" keys?
<floundation> nah, i'm just trying to make netflix more effective
<timfrost> nexous, log out, then choose Gnome as the session manager at the X login screen (assumes that ubuntu-desktop is installed)
<solarce> me ftw
<SurfnKid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nexous> timfrost: okay thanks,i'll have to reinstall ubuntu-desotp
<nexous> thanks.
<nexous> should I apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop to remove xfce?
<nexous> or no
<cwillu> floundation: you seem to be having difficulty with the concept of plausible deniability
<eliran> hey
<Doa4> hey
<nwonknu-> sup
<scizzy> hey guys, just got my wireless working but I can't figure out how to edit and SAVE the modules.conf file it wont let me edit and SAVE it
<solarce> scizzy: hay guy!
<solarce> scizzy: try editing as root!
<scizzy> how do i do that
<nwonknu-> ok
<solarce> sudo emacs /etc/modules.conf
<Doa4> unsure
<scizzy> im very new, transfered from windows today
<eliran> investigating
<momoru> Anyone know how to configure the resolution switching utility in Gnome to add more resolutions?
<timfrost> nexous, to remove the XFCE apps, you need to identify all the apps and remove them. Probably not worth the effort.
<Madpilot> solarce, inflicting/recommending emacs is a bit much - s/emacs/gedit or s/emacs/vim...
<SurfnKid> momoru: i always do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but should check depending on you video driver how to do so
<solarce> :(
<goban> whats a good program for making music
<solarce> what's so hard about ctrl-x-ctrl-s to save?
<solarce> goban: jokosher
<scizzy> anyone else know how to edit and save modules.conf
<scizzy> i can't seem to save my added line
<ircleuser> i need help installing on my pc
<jhornick> scissy: what does it say the reason is?
<scizzy> uh, let me see...
<cwillu> scizzy, probably not editing it via sudo
<scizzy> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<jhornick> yup that's the reason
<scizzy> so how do i edit this bad boy
<jhornick> system files are generally not write allowed for normal users
<cwillu> scizzy, gedit?
<goban> solarce: thanks my friend wants a replacement for sony acid
<jhornick> use sudo before the rest of the command to edit as the superuser
<cwillu> scizzy: gksudo gedit /path/to/file will work
<Flannel> scizzy: youneed to use sudo (or gksudo), gksudo for gedit, sudo for... nano or vim or whantot
<scizzy> i have no idea how to use gedit... i just installed ubuntu 6.06 6 today from windows, so im very newb
<ircleuser> i can't get passed the boot screen when trying to install edgy
<cwillu> scizzy: you're probably using gedit if it looks like a normal editor
<scizzy> ok let me try some of these suggestions
<shadowjack> im on ubuntu edgy. i have the latest nvidia driver installed. it is configure correctly (nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf) but opengl accelerated graphics are not functioning
<cwillu> scizzy: open a terminal (in accessories), and type gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<cwillu> or even just gksudo gedit, and then open the file from gedit
<ircleuser> it shows the ubuntu boot up screen, but then just goes to black and does nothing...any help?
<ircleuser> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Hudson> shadowjack does GLX and all that show enabled in the nvidia control panel
<cwillu> ircleuser: ctrl+alt+f1 get you anything?
<nexous> Okay, I just installed ubuntu-desktop again, metacity isn't on here though.
<gabz> shadowjack: you need to make sure the glx is installed
<shadowjack> Hudson: yes, thats the weird part
<ircleuser> cwillu: nothing
<cwillu> ircleuser: anything if you boot up in recovery mode?
<Hudson> shadowjack is it enabled in your xorg.conf?
<shadowjack> Hudson: yes it is
<ircleuser> cwillu: how do I do i boot up in recovery mode?
<nexous> How do I set my windows manager as Metacity?
<NewbieUser00001> ok guys i did something stupid
<cwillu> ircleuser: hit escape when you see the line about grub
<shadowjack> gabz: i used envy this time. everything installed smoothly. i even get the nvidia logo when i reboot the xserver
<timfrost> nexous, what does 'apt-cache policy metacity' report?
<cwillu> NewbieUser00001: I bet I've done worse
<NewbieUser00001> i accidently turned off administrative permissions for both the desktops I have set up, and I don't have a root password set
<shadowjack> gabz: however, opengl 3d stuff isnt accelerated
<NewbieUser00001> I thought I was only doing one account, and I mistakenly did both
<gabz> shadowjack how do you know opengl isn't working ?
<coffee-mug> hey guys
<cwillu> NewbieUser00001: just reboot in recovery mode, and look up how to give yourself those permissions back via the command line
<gabz> shadowjack what are you testing it with
<shadowjack> glxinfo and nvidia-setting says it it working
<solarce> hay guyz, is this seriose business?
<coffee-mug> when I hit tab in bash and it finds an executable on the path, how can I figure out where it is, exactly?
<SurfnKid> whats a command for moving? instead of copying
<shadowjack> gabz: oh, ISN'T working
<cwillu> mv
<solarce> SurfnKid: mv
<SurfnKid> k
<jhornick> newbie: alternative route is using the cd, mounting the drive, then editing from the live envrionment
<SurfnKid> :)
<K3nto> has anybody here installed WoW on ubuntu? any problems?
<ircleuser> cwillu: should I choose "Start Ubuntu in Safe graphics mode" or "Start or install Ubuntu"?
<solarce> mv source destination
<cwillu> K3nto: yep
<jhornick> surfn: mv SEC DEST
<cwillu> works fine, exept two things
<solarce> K3nto: I hear it causes you to have no life
<jhornick> SRC*
<NewbieUser00001> ok... I think I can handle that, anyone have an idea where I'd start looking for the command line way to do that?
<SurfnKid> what if its a folder
<K3nto> solarce: lol
<cwillu> icons get corrupted in the latest patch (you can change a wow.ini config option to fix it), and the minimap doesn't work while indoors
<shadowjack> gabz: ive tested it with open glgames like tremulous, opengl screensavers and glxgears
<solarce> SurfnKid: might need a -r
<cwillu> everything else works fine
<jhornick> k3n: only problem I saw in the 3 mins was not having video driver installed
<SurfnKid> solarce: gotcha
<K3nto> ive been out 4 nights this week
<SurfnKid> well now i just need to mount my usb drive and try to move everything there
<K3nto> and its just a game, like anything else
<shadowjack> gabz: they all run like there is no nvidia driver installed and configured
<solarce> K3nto: to a wow meetup?
<cwillu> ircleuser: sounds like you've got the live cd in the drive, is that what you want?
<K3nto> hahaha
<K3nto> no, a court actually
<gabz> shadowjack: what about planet penguin racer ?
<shadowjack> gabz: however, it IS installed and configured. i even get the nvidia logo
<nexous> timfrost: http://pastebin.ca/378051
<cerberus> I'm trying to compile a webcam driver and it's failing because it cant find v4l2-common.h does anyone know where this file is or what package I have to install to get it?
<K3nto> cwillu: any problems?
<ircleuser> i want to install ubuntu and get rid of crappy vista
<cwillu> K3nto: um
<shadowjack> gabz: i will have to install that
<nexous> timfrost: sorry it's a pain in the arse without the windows manager trying to close/minimize programs.
<cwillu> K3nto: read the last 4 things I said :p
<shadowjack> gabz: to try it out
<gabz> shadowjack it shouldn't be that big.
<K3nto> the minimap doesnt work inside?
<K3nto> cwillu: ever? or just sometimes
<cwillu> K3nto: the icon glitch was an ati thing I believe, and yep, the minimap is blank indoors
<cwillu> never works indoors
<K3nto> nuts
<cwillu> something about how its rendered
<shadowjack> gabz: its not a problem :)
<K3nto> maybe thats an ati thing aswell
<solarce> cerberus: try running 'apt-cache search v4l.*-dev' in a terminal
<shadowjack> gabz: installing now
<twilightkit> quit
<cwillu> K3nto: I don't think it is, but I'm pretty sure people are working on it, might even be fixed by now (haven't played since the expansion came out)
<K3nto> cwillu i see
<nexous> timfrost: any ideas?
<gabz> shadowjack if that fails paste your glxinfo output and i'll see i can see anything strange in that
<timfrost> nexous, that means that it is installed.  If you choose Gnome as the session at the XDM/GDM/KDM login, you should get metacity as your window manager
<cwillu> K3nto: a little crappy for raiding, less so if you know your way around though
<cerberus> solarce, nothing happend
<nexous> I selected gnome as my session though
<gabz> !paste |shadowjack
<ubotu> shadowjack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K3nto> ill check it out and let you know
<ircleuser> cwillu: im trying to install ubuntu for the first time
<nexous> but I tried following a Metacity -> XFCE guide on ubuntuforums first, and i had to edit some stuff.
<nexous> So I'm not sure if that's the problem.
<cerberus> I'm assuming that means it hasn't been installed at any stage
<jeeves__> can anyone help me change the res on my Laptop?
<cwillu> ircleuser: have you installed it already?
<ircleuser> cwillu: never
<cwillu> ircleuser: just reboot then
<solarce> cerberus: no, that was to potentially find what package might have the header files, open synaptic and search for v4l, look for any packages labeled development
<shadowjack> gabz: ok :)
<cwillu> ircleuser: the live cd doesn't record changes across a reboot
<Toddedm> hey, where is a good list of commands for the command line that a guy could print off
<Toddedm> so i can learn rm
<cerberus> solarce, I have done that already, brings up a few odds and ends but nothing that looks like dev files
<solarce> anything ending in -dev?
<K3nto> cwillu: its asking for disc 2, but the tray wont open
<gabz> jeeves__ : gnome or kde ?
<ircleuser> cwillu: understood...but i click on start or install ubuntu...then the start up screen becomes b&w and then just blank...nothing happens
<bulmer> Toddedm: try typing two tabs
<Toddedm> just the most common commands
<marx2k> Toddedm, man bash
<cwillu> K3nto: unmount the drive, then it'll eject
<solarce> man man
<cerberus> solarce, not in synaptic
<jhornick> k3nto: are you trying to install WoW now?
<Toddedm> im in windows right now
<timfrost> !cli | Toddedm
<ubotu> Toddedm: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<solarce> cerberus: then it may not be in the repositories, time to find a tarball
<ircleuser> cwillu: checking the disk integrity now...and that screen is b&w
<K3nto> jhornick: yep
<Toddedm> im trying to install edubuntu right now, so im just getting some things ready while i wait
<jhornick> fun
<Toddedm> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<shadowjack> gabz: weird, it ran perfectly
<cwillu> ircleuser: give it a minute;  you did have it up to a desktop once though, right?
<K3nto> cwillu: right click disc and then click eject?
<solarce> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<cwillu> K3nto: sure
<solarce> :(
<jeeves__> gabz:  Gnome.  I'm not sure if it's set @ the default 1440x900.  it looks kinda large right now.
<solarce> oh
<Toddedm> thank you timfrost
<solarce> haha
<ircleuser> cwillu:  now i am getting a list of errors:  [292.846808]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 196526
<SurfnKid> can I automatically mount a usb drive upon bootup ?
<solarce> !gtfo
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NewbieUser00001> hey, it worked.... i just loaded up in recovery mode and did "startx" and was able to make the change.  I forget who told me that, but thanx!
<shadowjack> gabz: but opengl stuff doesnt. celestia doesnt, neither do any of my opengl screensavers
<ircleuser> cwillu: never got it to run
<K3nto> cwillu: it doesnt work
<cwillu> ircleuser: what's the specs on the machine?
<gabz> shadowjack : did you install the other gl games before or after you did the config ?
<gabz> jeeves__: system ->  prefrences ->  screen resolution ?
<ircleuser> amd athlon x64, 2gig, nvidia 7800 gt, 250gb drive
<shadowjack> gabz: i dont know the order. why? i just ried celestia and its not working correctly
<jeeves__> gabz:  one sec.
<ircleuser> cwillu: amd athlon x64, 2gig, nvidia 7800 gt, 250gb drive
<cerberus> solarce, the latest source I can find is for the 2.4 kernel
<gabz> shadowjack: planet penguin racer is a opengl app
<shadowjack> gabz: this is strange. why would racer run ok but nothing else?
<jeeves__> gabz:  hummm, why didn't I see that earlier?  LOL
<cwillu> K3nto: sudo umount /media/cdrom will work I believe
<cwillu> ircleuser: buffer i/o error
<jeeves__> gabz:  do you know how to shrink the icons, etc down a bit?  I like the look of my M$ boox (same system running the same res)
<cwillu> ircleuser: okay
<cwillu> ircleuser: reboot, hit f6 at the menu, and add nodma to the end of the line
<jhornick> cerberus shouldn't you be able to apt-get source package
<elias> In M$Windows there is a shortcut that closes all windows on the desktop (like Win+D keys combination). Is there something like that in KDE? Does anybody gave a clue?
<gabz> shadowjack: i'm not sure why but it proves your opengl is working maybe it's celestia
<jhornick> you can configure one
<gabz> jeeves__: not sure what you mean
<Supaplex> control alt backspace closes everything
<cwillu> ircleuser: doesn't like something about your cdrom (I've had that happen a couple times;  works fine once installed, but doesn't get along with the installer)
<shadowjack> gabz: but tremulous, and all of my opengl screensaver are not working
<K3nto> cwillu: device is busy :/
<Supaplex> :P
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<shadowjack> gabz: no other opengl app works!
<elias> Supaplex: but is it possible to create a shortcut?
<jhornick> ill brb in a few now
<jeeves__> gabz:  well, in M$ (Windows), the icons are almost a quarter of the size they are in Ubuntu, not to mention I can display a LOT more information per page than I can here.
<gabz> shadowjack: it could be a missing opengl extension sorry i'm out of idea
<cwillu> K3nto: I'm just looking it up now
<K3nto> k
<cwillu> K3nto: I actually used crossover, and it was about 8-9 months ago that I installed it :p
<cwillu> but I know it works
<K3nto> crossover?
<Supaplex> cwillu: cool. cross dresser for office? ;)
<K3nto> oh
<cerberus> jhornick, that woud be great in theory, if I knew what package I was getting
<gabz> jeeves__: sorry mate no idea where to start on that one
<K3nto> crossove iffice
<shadowjack> gabz: thanks for trying
<cwillu> that's the one :p
<Hudson> Anyone have any Idea why the Nvidia binary driver would just suddenly stop working? I turned off my computer this morning when i went to work when I came home It said could not load nvidia kernel and would not load X
<shadowjack> gabz: this is a real bother
<gabz> shadowjack: post your glxinfo
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<shadowjack> gabz: ok
<jeeves__> gabz:  no problem.  I think I just need to shrink the fonts, and icons down somehow.  If I could do that and get some good video editing software on here, then Ubunut will replace the M$ partition.
<cwillu> K3nto: sudo umount /dev/cdrom ?
<goban> has anyone gotten warcraft 3 to work on linux?
<solarce> now to sit back and let this stupid tool update the timezone for the exchange server :/
<solarce> bloody DST changes
<cwillu> ircleuser: if that works, there'll be one more thing to do after it's installed to get the hd running at normal speed (nodma slows things down considerably, and increasing cpu usage)
<jeeves__> gabz:  thanks again for your help
<K3nto> cwillu: nope, device is busy
<ircleuser> doesn't seem to be working...I downloaded the iso of the amd 64...maybe I should try another iso?
<shadowjack> gabz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8181/
<cwillu> K3nto: you don't have any browsers or terminals open in the wow cd do you?
<ircleuser> cwillu: its just hanging on a black screen with a cursor in the corner...weird
<cwillu> ircleuser: give it a couple more minutes, it might just be slow
<K3nto> cwillu: nope nothing open
<K3nto> cwillu: no terminals or browsers
<ircleuser> cwillu: also after the boot options screen, it shows the ubuntu boot up screen in b&w and scrambled
<brads> anybody got a way to make Flash ide use IE under wine?
<xine> hai everyone
<jeeves__> gabz:  I figured it out.  you have to change the font size.
<abasinisvacant> hy xine
<xine> no,hehe
<cwillu> K3nto: you can try umount -fl /dev/cdrom,
<cwillu> but this doesn't sound right
<jhornick> gaim-text time
<gabz> jeeves__: cool glad you found your solution
<cwillu> ircleuser: what video card?
<gabz> shadowjack: sorry mate can't find a reason
<ircleuser> nvidia 7800 gt
<K3nto> cwillu: nope not found
<cwillu> um
<cwillu> not found, or busy?
<shadowjack> gabz: thank you for giving it a shot :)
<K3nto> not found
<brads> Any Flash IDE in ubuntu users here at all
<jeeves__> gabz:  now to fix that little annoying thing that makes me remove ALL power to the laptop when I shut it down, and mabey get come CPU scalling going.
<cwillu> sorry, did you sudo that too?
<K3nto> yup yup
<capitalidea> Help! (gnome-session:11504): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for Neutral_Plus has no directories
<cwillu> so sudo umount /dev/cdrom said busy, and sudo umount -fl /dev/cdrom said not found?
<capitalidea> After that message, the gnome apps just quit
<gabz> jeeves__: i'm still working on my own laptop power problems  battery status is all over the shop
<capitalidea> So I can't login to gnome and I can't change my theme
<cwillu> ircleuser: try it in safe graphics mode I guess, still putting nodma on with f6 (hit f6 after highlighting the option)
<gabz> shadowjack: go play some planet peguin racer then come back and ask someone else :P
<jeeves__> gabz:  yea, mine says it's dead as a stone, but the computer still runs.  I hate this Toshiba, you can't do anything with the hardware.  It's all locked up
<AlexanderSomma> I'm on the verge of cracking my own scull... my frickin Edimax ew-7128g cards are generating two wireless connections in my network settings....
<gabz> jeeves__: how did you know i had a toshiba aswell :P
<K3nto> cwillu:  umount -fl /dev/cdrom now says not mounted
<jeeves__> gabz:  just PRAY yours dosen't go down.  they have HORID support here in Canada.
<cwillu> K3nto: k, try to eject it then
<gabz> jeeves__: if you type in a terminal acpi -V it gives better information that then gnome app
<cwillu> K3nto: otherwise, there's two other general methods though;  you can copy the contents of each cd to a single folder, and run the installer from there, or you can make iso's of the cd's, and mount them that way
<shadowjack> gabz: i suspect that something in the background is running that is messing things up. i say this because 3d stuff was running fine until yesterday
<jhornick> acpitool isnt bad either, but that might not be in the base install
<encompass> I am creating a computer to be demoed at my university, how do I restrict the system so that all changes are restored to original when a new user log's in?
<K3nto> cwillu: i got it
<gabz> jeeves__: never had a issue getting one repaired in australia they didn't even ask why my dead hard drive didn't contain windows
<jeeves__> gabz:  will do.  Honestly, I don't care that much.  it's just a pain in the ass.  I only have it for security audits on networks, and for playing with my Ubuntu servers.
<jhornick> encompass: dont let them change anything
<cwillu> K3nto: k
<cwillu> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5606 has some other info that might be useful
<capitalidea> Can anyone help? I'm quite stuck! I need to know how to change my theme while I'm unable to open gnome-theme-manager.
<encompass> jhornick: oh yeah.. you mean like stand there and slap there hand? :P
<cwillu> looks like the minimap might be just ati too
<jeeves__> gabz:  this satellite P20 has had everything (except the LCD and HDD replaced), and now the LCD's backlight dosen't allways work.  it's less that 2 years old.
<AlexanderSomma> encompass: you could have a script to copy
<AlexanderSomma> encompass: over the old setting as they logged in
<jhornick> encompass: dont give them write permission to the system, and you could have it restore the home dir from skel
<AlexanderSomma> encompass: most settings are stored in the ~/. dirs
<dangle> is there an apt-get install version of limewire
<AlexanderSomma> amd ~/. files
<gabz> jeeves__: ouch i guess your buying an ibm next time :P
<dangle> or a place i can check what apt-get has for me to install
<AlexanderSomma> dangle: use automatix
<capitalidea> Is +R on in here?
<jhornick> apt-cache search
<encompass> jhornick: I think gnome freaks if you do that
<dangle> what's automatix
<AlexanderSomma> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<jeeves__> gabz:  no, I'll buy something custom built.  I don't like IBM to start with.  if I could, I'd pitch the ones @ work off the roof.
<K3nto> cwillu: om
<encompass> and I want people to beable to "play" with the settings... jsut have then restored as they logout or in
<gabz> jeeves__: get a olpc i've seen them a lca 2007 it will work with linux or your money back :P
<encompass> system76 is nice
<AlexanderSomma> encompass: back up the settings user settings
<capitalidea> PENIS pEnIs harbl penis Does anyone read me? R+ must be on ... damn it
<simondaking> I have windows xp installed i want to replace it with ubunto what do i do?
<jeeves__> gabz:  nice.  So, do you know anything about setting up SATA drives through a non-RAID support PCI card to act as a RAID-0 set?
<encompass> AlexanderSomma: and where do I put the script to overwrite there settings?
<ircleuser> cwillu: got to the tan screen...heard the login sound, but video is scrambled (except for the mouse cursor)
<simondaking> i got the cd burned but can only run it off the cd
<gabz> jeeves__: nope
<encompass> AlexanderSomma: I could mount the /home in ram for fast boot too
<AlexanderSomma> encompass: the simplest is to have gnome launch it for you.
<Madpilot> simondaking, when you run it off the CD, there's an icon on the desktop labelled "Install" - double click that to install ubuntu
<capitalidea> :S
<h1st0> mplayer in a terminal rocks
<capitalidea> console*
<capitalidea> framebuffer console.
<jhornick> h1st0 gaim-text is impressive so far as well
<AlexanderSomma> encompass: does that help?
<jeeves__> Gabz:  I've got a Proliant DL-380 server here with 63Gb of SCSI 10K drives in it, but I was thinking about 2 500Gb SATA (300Mb trans) HDDs as the main storage for the content on my new site.
<capitalidea> h1st0: Have you tried mplayer on gamecube linux?
<cwillu> is it possible to dpkg-reconfigure on the live-cd?  or how do you get around a bad detected video config on the live cd (when safe graphics doesn't work)?
<gabz> jeeves__: i have the budget of a uni student because i am one i won't lie to you i've never gotten to play with hadware like that
<jhornick> live-cd sucks at video card, doesnt carry updated drivers, nor restricted ones. but otherwise you can still edit sources.list and install/config them
<cwillu> jhornick: easiest way to get a basic vesa config going?
<h1st0> cwillu: Yeah you can do that on the lived.  You can also install video cards.
<cwillu> ircleuser: I'm working on it :p
<h1st0> cwillu: gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it to vesa then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<cwillu> h1st0: can you take over helping ircleuser getting the live cd up?  I need to leave for 30 minutes
<cwillu> re: the video
<h1st0> cwillu: safe mode didn't work?
<jeeves__> gabz:  welcome to my life.  I aquired this Generation 1 prolient through some "outside" channels.  The HDDs here are kinda cheap (all the $$ comes from my night job working @ the bar).
<ircleuser> cwillu: thanks for all your help cwillu!
<h1st0> ircleuser: so whats up you can't start X on the livecd?
<BENN92647> can someone please tell me how to enable my printer its an emergency
<encompass> AlexanderSomma: can't a user jsut remove that?
<cwillu> ircleuser: h1st0:  comes up scrambly in safe-graphics, and not at all in regular, from what I got
<jeeves__> gabz:  I was just thinking that if I used 2 64bit PCI single channel SATA cards, then did software RAID-o (to mirror) it, then I could get the speed I need out of it, and I woulden't loose the data if one drive died.  Then keep the database and main site files on the 10K drives for the speed.
<ircleuser> h1st0: starts up...I get to the tan screen see my mouse cursor.  looks like a scrambled window is in the center of my screen
<h1st0> ircleuser: okay can you atleast get to a terminal by ctrl+alt+f1 so we can get you in X
<BENN92647> i need to print my resume and i dont know why its not working
<klimraamkosie> How do I enable the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<encompass> well I guess I will keep googleing... I need a solid answer
<jmazaredo_> can anyone pm me need help for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC?
<ircleuser> h1st0: ctrl+alt+f1 isn't doing anything
<h1st0> ircleuser: hrm... F2?
<klimraamkosie> haha ok now it works...
<BENN92647> cpk1-can you tell me how to enable my printer please
<h1st0> ircleuser: F1-F6 should bring up virtual terminals
<ircleuser> h1st0: nothing with f2 either
<klimraamkosie> Why would you disable your printer?
<ircleuser> weird
<jhornick> ctrl+alt+f[1-6] 
<h1st0> ircleuser: well what type of video card do you have?
<BENN92647> no its not working i need to get it working
<ircleuser> nvidia 7800 gt
<h1st0> ircleuser: well thats what I have safe graphics mode should work.
<jeeves__> gabz:  ideas?
<h1st0> ircleuser: what cd are you tyring to use?
<jeeves__> can anyone add to this convo about SATA drives and RAID support?
<ircleuser> edgy...but I got it from a friend
<ircleuser> h1st0: should I download another iso?
<gabz> jeeves__: i don't get to play with server hardware so i'm not sure at all where to start
<h1st0> ircleuser: well Nah I would just check the cd for defects on the main menu.
<h1st0> ircleuser: make sure you media is good.
<[SExyBItch] > hi
<jeeves__> gabz:   do you do websites?
<ircleuser> h1st0: k...
<gabz> jeeves__: yes but i pay somone else to manager the servers so i can abuse them when they are not up
<h1st0> ircleuser: the only other thing i'm thinking is if you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 as soon as the tan screen comes up.  You may be able to get to a terminal then we can try different video drivers.
<oxycolton> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ircleuser> h1st0: i also have a amd athlon 64 x2
<oxycolton> Those sites all run ubuntu.
<h1st0> ircleuser: is this a 64bit cd?
<jeeves__> gabz:  so, you're that kind of guy hunh?  LOL
<ububabe> HI
<oxycolton> Hey
<ububabe> how are you all
<ububabe> hey oxycolton
<ububabe> nice name
<ububabe> u a ubuntu fan
<oxycolton> Thanks?
<ircleuser> h1st0: no
<ububabe> yeah
<ububabe> sexy name
<oxycolton> Psh
* ububabe giggles
<ububabe> you use ubuntu long?
<oxycolton> Yeah
<oxycolton> Since 5.10
<gabz> jeeves__: the kind with abusive co worker s and construction workers and solicitors as clients
<ububabe> ohhh nice
<ububabe> so hows things
<h1st0> ircleuser: yeah check the cd for defects.  Make sure we are workign with a good cd.  There is also a F button to hit on the main menu will show options.  Perhaps we can specify vesa drivers there.
<Phobos> i'm pissed off with my windows >:L
<h1st0> !offtopic | ububabe
<ubotu> ububabe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oxycolton> Good, can you help me with VLC?
<ububabe> oh dear Phobos
<ububabe> VLC
<jeeves__> gabz:  hummmm, well, I aquired the hardware, and I'm working @ getting the rest of the stuff I need, then I'm going to get it hosted in a rack, and work on the site.
<ububabe> I can help
<oxycolton> Sorry h1st0.
<ububabe> whats the problem
<oxycolton> Well
<ububabe> pr0n wont play?
<Phobos> my windows itunes won't recognise my ipod
<Phobos> >.>
<oxycolton> Haha
<oxycolton> No
<ububabe> oh dear
<oxycolton> Well, maybe.
<ububabe> terrible
<oxycolton> Yeah
<ububabe> well if its pr0n
<ububabe> i can help
<oxycolton> VLC won't play wmv's
<Phobos> i was thinking i might switch to ubuntu
<ububabe> i had the same problem
<Phobos> but i'm not sure
<ububabe> oh damn oxycolton
<ububabe> thats bad
<oxycolton> Or mpg's.
<ububabe> yu need to sort that
* nox-Hand dances
<ububabe> OMG
<h1st0> !codecs | oxycolton
<ubotu> oxycolton: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ububabe> mpg too
<gabz> jeeves__: good luck with that i just can't help you with the running server part
<ububabe> oxycolton
<adam_> Phobos: That's a good reason to fight DRM... You can buy it again and it'll play in windows :)  Have a good night...
<ububabe> if i send you soem vids
<jeeves__> gabz:  no problem.  that's where I shine
<ububabe> like tess skansks xxx 6
<BENN92647> ONCE AGAIN WIKI_UBUNTU_EDGY GUIDE COMES TO THE RESCUE
<ububabe> u can test it?
<ircleuser> h1st0: it says 1 checksums failed
<h1st0> ircleuser: well thats not good.
<ububabe> or eve laurance aka dirly whore??
<ububabe> its mpg
<Phobos> DRM annoys me too :l
<h1st0> ircleuser: sounds like the cd may be bad.
<oxycolton> DRM sucks.
<ububabe> we can test
<ububabe> DRM
<ububabe> sHIT
<ububabe> we hate it
<h1st0> ircleuser: Do you know where to go to download a new one?
<oxycolton> CHM files are DRM'd.
<ububabe> ok so hat shall we do
<ububabe> I SAY
<ircleuser> h1st0: should i download an amd 64 bit live cd?
<ububabe> REBE::
<ububabe> REBELL
<oxycolton> REBEL!!!
<oxycolton> AAS
<oxycolton> sdf
<oxycolton> d
<oxycolton> f
<oxycolton> fs
<h1st0> ircleuser: if you want 64bit os but you won't be able to have wine flash or java etc...
<ububabe> REBEL
<oxycolton> REBEL
<ububabe> OMG
<oxycolton> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> LIKE
<oxycolton> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<h1st0> ircleuser: I would stick witht he x86 desktop cd.
<ububabe> SWITCH
<oxycolton> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> CDC
<Phobos> lol wtf
<ububabe> cDC
<oxycolton> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<h1st0> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<oxycolton> sdasdasd
<oxycolton> adsa
<oxycolton> sd
<oxycolton> ads
<oxycolton> a
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ircleuser> h1st0: ok...gonna redownload
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<oxycolton> sd
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<oxycolton> ads
<oxycolton> asd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-149-59-23.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
<ububabe> cultdeadcow.com - OracleGD.com - DSSKCORP.com - rqporn.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-149-38.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Hobbsee
* ububabe was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<h1st0> ircleuser: yeah stick with the i386 x86 desktop cd.
<Hobbsee> bloody chanserv.
<adam_> whoah, am I still in #ubuntu?
<jhornick> thankyou
<h1st0> ircleuser: and burn it at like 4x just to be sure.
<SoftIce> hi, how lond will update edgy get releases for?
<h1st0> ircleuser: and when you get that done just chose safe graphics mode and all should be well.
<Hobbsee> SoftIce: 18 months since release.
<Madpilot> SoftIce, until April 2008 - 18 months after it's release
<h1st0> Hobbsee: ty
<SoftIce> Madpilot: sh2t! ? then what
<h1st0> lol cdc I can't believe they're still around.
<SoftIce> then you forced to upgrade?
<SoftIce> when will dapper reach its end life?
<Madpilot> SoftIce, there's an Ubuntu release every six months, so yes, you get 18months per release
<Hobbsee> SoftIce: 3 years after it was released, 5 on the server.
<Madpilot> Dapper is special, it's getting 3yrs
<SoftIce> why won't they give edgy 3 years?
<Madpilot> because it's not an LTS - Long Term Support) release
* TeePOG greets everyone
<SoftIce> Madpilot: well dapper will have its end life same time as edgy anyway
<SoftIce> ?
<SoftIce> as it should be around the same time
<Madpilot> no, Dapper will get more time - another full year past Edgy's EOL
<Flannel> SoftIce: Edgy gets 18 month, Dapper gets 3 years, Edgy is four months after Dapper, so Dapper will be around for about a year longer
<SoftIce> I see
<SoftIce> *Sigh* when will the next LTS be released?
<Flannel> Probably 8.04 or 8.10
<jeeves__> gabz:  I think I've found the soluition to my issue with the RAID
<SoftIce> 8.04 means what? version or is version something to do with date/month ?
<Flannel> SoftIce: Year.Month
<SoftIce> err year/month ?
<Madpilot> there's no firm word yet - it might be 7.10, Feisty+1
<SoftIce> I see
<SoftIce> thats a long time
<SoftIce> so you saying using ubuntu on a server is a bad idea?
<Flannel> Madpilot: It won't be Feisty+1, that'd... well, first, only three in the cycle, also, it'd cut Dapper in Half.  Sort of silly to have two LTSs for 18 months
<SoftIce> as you forced to upgrade quite a bit
<Flannel> SoftIce: five years is "quite a bit"?
<SoftIce> yes, it is
<SoftIce> now thing is I have 6 servers running edgy
<SoftIce> I can't downgrade back to dapper
<SoftIce> so what would you sugest?
<riaal> good morning all, Im having problems installing ubuntu. I have tryed to google it but I can't find anything. Can someone use to this check if my graphic card is suported? Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate
<Madpilot> SoftIce, why did you put Edgy on all of them without checking into support cycles?
<goban> trying to get WC3 frozen throne to run help! the first error message is fixme:cdrom:CDROM_DeviceIoControl Unsupported IOCTL 2d1400 (type=2d access=0 func=500 meth=0)
<SoftIce> Madpilot: can't really answer that question, any sugestions?
<SoftIce> how safe is an upgrade?
<SoftIce> I need 100% garantees :)
<Flannel> SoftIce: assuming you're using only official repositories, fairly.
<riaal> How to get my graphic card to work? Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate? Won't start xserv =/
<clearzen> SoftIce: Nothing is 100 %
<TeePOG> has anyone seen the Tectonic.co.za today?
<SoftIce> i'm using some backports
<MM2> SoftIce: I have tried to upgrade many times, and all times failed :/
<SoftIce> like, sendmail bri stuffed asterisk, etc
<TeePOG> funniest thing ever, the Virtual Richard M Stallman package
<SoftIce> MM2: thanks :)
<SoftIce> you just gave me a boost of confidence
<MM2> SoftIce: :P jut try it
<SoftIce> i'm going to have to try stage the upgrade them
<SoftIce> I can't just try if it breaks
<SoftIce> im ******
<SoftIce> as I will schedule downtime, but it can't be to long
<MM2> SoftIce: if it is a server, then try upgrading backupserver first?
<riaal> pleas, how to check if its even possible to get my graphic card to work? (Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate)
<Flannel> SoftIce: You've got 16 months to schedule downtime
<Flannel> er, 14, whatever.
<jhornick> flannel: great approach
<MM2> SoftIce: and if it works, then do not try to fix it! :)
<SoftIce> *smile* aggg, I do a full server build in a max of 2 hours
<SoftIce> i'll just backup everything incase
<riaal> =((
<SoftIce> thanks for all the help
<SoftIce> ubuntu support * is much more helpfull than fedora
<SoftIce> I hate those guys in that channel :)
* MM2 loves also ubuntu
* riaal really needs some help
<SoftIce> I guess its because i'm south african you guys are more helpfull :)
<SoftIce> riaal?
<SoftIce> well i've used debian for years, so using ubuntu is easy :)
<goban> help please! trying to run wc3 on ubuntu edgy and get this error
<goban> whyso@whyso-desktop:~$ wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Frozen Throne.exe"
<goban> fixme:cdrom:CDROM_DeviceIoControl Unsupported IOCTL 2d1400 (type=2d access=0 func=500 meth=0)
<riaal> having problems installing and starting xserv. my graphic card won't "install"
<riaal> " pleas, how to check if its even possible to get my graphic card to work? (Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate)"
<Qwhacker> hello everyone.  Is there anyone willing to answer a quick question for me regarding firefox?
<Zoffix> Hi, is there any program that could limit my Internet connection speed?
<MM2> Qwhacker: just ask?
<Zoffix> Qwhacker, what about it?
<SoftIce> goban: I would rather recomend using vmware, wine has been unsatble for YEARS!
<SoftIce> ive had problems with wine on fbsd 2.2
<Qwhacker> theres s bunch of sites i can't view videos on, and as a fix when i was running XP, i just copied some dlls into the firefox plugins directory.... I'm wondering if that would fix it in ubuntu as well?
<goban> SoftIce: ah ok thanks
<Qwhacker> and if that was the case.... where the firefox plugins directory is.... haha
<SoftIce> goban: vmware server is free
<SoftIce> so just install that and stick windows on the vmware server, then alocate the vmware server sufficent ram
<Shaba1> Hey guys
<SoftIce> and it will run as if you are running windows direct
<Shaba1> is there an ubutu certification?
<SoftIce> be bak now
<Madpilot> Shaba1, yes
* riaal crying
<Qwhacker> poor riaal
<Xeroxed> Hey i have a question
<riaal> yeh, looks like I have no chois to visa =(((
<Xeroxed> I made a small mistake with my install of unbuntu
<Madpilot> Shaba1, http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro
<goban> could anyone help me work this out? (warcraft 3 in wine  http://pastebin.ca/378090)
<b0b> k
<Qwhacker> what do you mean riaal?
<kbd> Is there any way I can change the theme for Gnome without using gnome-theme-manager? Everything 'gnome' dies after spewing "(gnome-terminal:11497): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for Neutral_Plus has no directories". This after I tried to install that theme.
<b0b> what mistake
<Xeroxed> I set up my display to show 1080p but my tv can only use up to 1080i....
<Xeroxed> how do i chang emy kboot.conf back to default
<ircleuser> h1st0: got a new live cd...check it and no problems
<SurfnKid> hmm what command can list the number of files in directories?
<SurfnKid> du ?
<Xeroxed> I can load up kboot just not ubuntu
<Xeroxed> please
<Xeroxed> help
<ircleuser> h1st0: but Im still getting the scrambled screen...how do I choose a safe driver?
<kbd> Xeroxed: use a live a cd and mount the partition, then edit it with nano or whatever
<b0b> reinstall
<riaal> Qwhacker:  my graphic card wont autoinstall and xserv won't start (Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate)
<Xeroxed> i forgot how to mount ,  I just want my resolution back to default
<Shaba1> Madpilot do you have a link to info about it
<Xeroxed> and when i tried to edit the kboot conf file ,   it wont let me save
<Xeroxed> It says read-only file system
<Madpilot> Shaba1, the url I gave you above
<kraut> moin
<Qwhacker> oooooh.... that sucks
<b0b> resolution edit the xfree86
<riaal> How to get my Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate to work in ububutu?
* Shaba1 scrolls back
<Xeroxed> Can anyone help me out to get my default resolution back?,
<Shaba1> thanks Madpilot I am in multple rooms atm
<Xeroxed> ..how do I load backups?  I followed this tutorial because I thought it said 1080i..not 1080p
<ubv> Hello everyone. I own a Mac Book Pro and I'm having this problem: I cannot select any meny entry in the cd-room boot menu, to fix this issue I have to plug in an external keyboard...
<Shaba1> On mutiple networks too
<ubv> Can you pls tell me how to fix this problem without to do so?
<SurfnKid> hmm what command can list the number of files in directories?
<spotted> pls
<comicinker> help! my evolution won't start anymore since last update in dapper. does anyone have an idea?
<jhornick> ls|wc -l
<riaal> Please!!! How do I know if its even possible to get my graphic card to work?? (Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate)
<Qwhacker> anyone know what i should install to view windows media files in firefox?
<Xeroxed1> I followed this tutorial on how to change my resolution but I changed it the wrong one,  so how do i change it to default
<ardchoille> comicinker: Yes, the latest firefox update broke evolution. You can run evolution from a terminal with: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox evolution &
<Xeroxed1> http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13
<puff> riaal: I'd start by googling on:  ubuntu "sapphire x800gto ultimate"
<Madpilot> ubotu, restricted | Qwhacker
<ubotu> Qwhacker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> jhornick: what if there's 9 directories, I want the total amount of files in all
<comicinker> that sounds good
<riaal> puff, Im trying that but don't get anything usefull
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, use baobab
<Qwhacker> thanks madpilot
<jhornick> ls -r1|wc -l (i think)
<comicinker> ardchoille: where do you know?
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: im on cli, i cant start my session
<ardchoille> comicinker: ?
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: recovering some files to blow the partition
<puff> riaal:  Yeah,not much there.
<SurfnKid> jhornick: cool let me try :0
<Xeroxed1> Any one know how to change my kboot to load the default resolution???
<comicinker> ardchoille: where do you know that from?
<M_Cheevy> with the code freeze announcement, does anyone know what the final word is on dmraid support during install?
<ardchoille> comicinker: From the ubuntuforums, lost of folks having the problem. Bug reports have been filed.
<puff> riaal: How important is the "ultimate" part?
<firefly2442> Is there a way to get my thumb button working on my mouse to go back on a webpage?
<riaal> puff, not sure. I can try whit out if you can find anything
<Xeroxed1> Someone please help me out here..  I spent a long time installing ubuntu but then i did something i shouldnt of
<M_Cheevy> firefly: I found some info on that when I searched on Intellimouse Explorer and X Windows
<Xeroxed1> i followed this tutorial to change my res,  but now i cant reset it back
<Xeroxed1> http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13
<Flannel> !mouse | firefly2442
<ubotu> firefly2442: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<comicinker> aha. is there a special topic for stuff like that pr did you face the same problem?
<firefly2442> sweet thanks
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: Is this on a PS#?
<Flannel> M_Cheevy: #ubuntu+1 is for feisty support, they may know
<Xeroxed1> yes
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: ps3
<M_Cheevy> thanks flannel, I found it before I changed to ubuntu
<M_Cheevy> much obliged for the channel redirect flannel...
<Ademan> can anyone name this metacity theme? i thought it was bluecurve, but i can't find it for the life of me http://www.pygtk.org/img/editablecells.png
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: yeah, its on a ps3,  and i font know how to set it back to default
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: I've installed ubuntu on a few ps3's...what problem do you have?
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<ardchoille> Ademan: That is bluecurve
<puff> riaal: Hm, maybe you should ask this guy:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=18676
<Ademan> ardchoille: hrm, i can't find it :-/ thanks though, at least i know i'm not crazy :-)
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: I installed everything correctly but i tried to fix my resolution and I made it boot itno a resolution that it cant handle
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: and I dont know how to get it back to default value
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: did you make a backup of the orignal file?
<Xeroxed1> yes
<ardchoille> Ademan: Here's the original version: http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/204
<Xeroxed1> How do I boot the backup
<comicinker> ardchoille: I was able to start evoulution. but the problem still exists
<Ademan> wow thanks ardchoille
<Xeroxed1> This is my first linux install
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: copy the backup to the file that you changed
<Xeroxed1> how to do that?
<Ademan> ardchoille: OH, i think i remember how i first got it, the art manager...
<b0b> what linux are you running
<ardchoille> comicinker: That problem will continue to exist until the devs fix it. The siggestion I gave you is only a temp work around.
<Xeroxed1> gnome
<Ademan> certainly wasn't on gnome-look...
<clearzen> cp /<path-to-backup> /<path-to-file>
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: does that make sense??
<Xeroxed1> let me try that real fastr,  thanks for the hlep
<Xeroxed1> clerzen: yes
<ardchoille> Ademan: I love Bluecurve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342060&highlight=bluecurve
<comicinker> I see. thank you. that was amazing fast workaround. thanks!
<jeeves__> can someone help me understand how to switch between differen't physical drives in shell?
<riaal> puff, cheers
<carson> Question: is there any chance i could compile gnome control-center 2.17.3 and have it work along with the rest of my gnome 2.16 stuff in edge?
<Flannel> jeeves__: you don't.  You change between the directories that they're mounted in.  "drives" don't exist, as far as the filesystem is concerned
<ardchoille> comicinker: It was amazingly fast because the Ubuntu community ROCKS!
<jeeves__> Flannel:  long time no chat!!
<tabman> i need to install the following package http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/flpsed but ubuntu says "couldn't find package" ?
<b0b> ubuntu does rock
<comicinker> ;)
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<jeeves__> flannel:  that's what I though, but I don't understand how they are mounted, if they're mounted on boot, where the folder is, etc
<Flannel> Talaman: you need to enable universe
<Flannel> !universe | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Talaman> how do i do that flannel?
<Flannel> tabman: that last comment was for you too.  Sorry Talaman.
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: just taking a while to get the command up before it boots into ubuntu
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: I can wait
<Flannel> jeeves__: /etc/fstab is the file that dictates how that stuff is mounted on boot
<Talaman> since i am here, can you just te;ll me how to enable them
<tabman> Flannel: I have universe enabled already
<Flannel> tabman: have you updated your package cache? (sudo apt-get update)
<jeeves__> Flannel:  ok.  I'm just trying to figure out how I'll get my RAID set up.  I'd like to do a RAID-0 set, then mount a virtual web directory to that RAID set, but maintain the main files on the root drives.
<tabman> Flannel: is there a way to check if universe is enabled ? yes I did apt-get update
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: it says unable to open kboot.conf : Read only file system
<Flannel> Talaman: You don't need to enable universe.
<ardchoille> tabman: tab completion bit him ;)
<Flannel> tabman: And you're on edgy?  Pastebin your sources.list
<Talaman> oh
<talgot> hi jay
<Talaman> sheesh
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: what file did you copy over? what was the path?
<tabman> Flannel: dapper
* Talaman was hoping there was a fix for my issue
<Xeroxed1> i typed cp /etc/kboot.conf.backup /etc/kboot.conf
<Flannel> tabman: that package was for edgy, it may not be in dapper
<jacquesmerde> am i right that ubuntu (if used via synaptic) cannot remove the dependencies installing with a package when later removing it? and there isnt even a log to look up so you can do it manually? if so, why doesnt synaptic switch to aptitude as a back-end?
<Flannel> tabman: er, except it seems that it is.  so, pastebin your sources.list
<jeeves__> flannel:  did you get the one about the drive setup?
<Talaman> system does not boot into gdm/startx
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: I should've been more specific, I wanted you to copy over the configuration file for the resolution. The kboot file is a different issue
<bluefox83> jacquesmerde, you are incorrect
<Flannel> !raid | jeeves__ this may be of assistance
<ubotu> jeeves__ this may be of assistance: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: You still have a copy of the orignal kboot image right.?
<Xeroxed1> I think so.
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: I have one if you don't
<incorrect> bluefox83: lies i am incorrect
<jacquesmerde> bluefox83: how am i wrong? i hate being ignorant
<jeeves__> flannel:  thanks.  I'll do some reading.
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: what was that file named?
<kotar> anyone tell me how to turn off the alt + mouse wheel window transparency?
<bluefox83> jacquesmerde, it keeps logs and can remove dependencies when removing a package
<tabman> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8183/
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: follow this it should work http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13
<bluefox83> jacquesmerde, synaptic is just a front-end, dpkg is what handles the packages..and it keeps logs of everything
<jacquesmerde> i was also wondering that the solution to installing java and flash is to install via firefox, but doesnt that mean they wont be installed via apt-get and thus won't be updatable?
<cirbdenial> where are all the .deb files on packages.ubuntu.com ?
<cirbdenial> not the source files, but the compiled result
<Flannel> tabman: er, that'll work.  You're sure you've updated?  And 'apt-cache search flpsed' returns nothing?
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: thats the tutorial I followed
<jacquesmerde> bluefox83: where is dpkg's log? i've always used aptitudes own one
<h1st0> cirbdenial: you can download a deb with aptitude but they are also there.
<Xeroxed1> clearnzen: for somereason i thought it said 1080i
<bluefox83> jacquesmerde, you could use automatix, although strictly speaking no one here will offer support for it...
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: what error did it give you?
<Flannel> bluefox83: Please don't recommend automatix.
<tabman> Flannel: I've updated again and it is working now, though I updated it twice earlier as well
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: i thought it said 1080i not 1080p  So now my os wont showup
<bluefox83> see
<Talaman> brb
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: I see
<cirbdenial> h1st0: i don't have access to aptitude. i'm on a non-ubuntu machine and the ubuntu machine i want to install the deb for has no network access
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: one second
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: Now i dont know how to change the back to default values
<Flannel> !java | jacquesmerde
<Toddedm> whats automatix?
<ubotu> jacquesmerde: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> !flash | jacquesmerde
<ubotu> jacquesmerde: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cirbdenial> h1st0: so how do i grab the deb from packages.ubuntu.com (or somewhere else)?
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Flannel> Toddedm: a good way to force yourself to reinstall Ubuntu
<h1st0> cirbdenial: if you navigate to like packages.ubuntu.com/edgy  or dapper or fiesty
<cirbdenial> h1st0: then...?
<cirbdenial> h1st0: i don't see a download link for a .deb
<h1st0> cirbdenial: Go to where the package is then just scroll down there is a download link for different archs
<jeeves__> flannel:  this is for setting up software RAID.  This will be hardware baised RAID
<cirbdenial> h1st0: just source
<Toddedm> lol, thats what im doin right now, reinstalling, but edubuntu this time
<Flannel> cirbdenial: to download manually, in packages.ubuntu.com (once you've browsed to a package), scroll all the way down, and you'll see a few arches in a littl table (with filesizes, etc)
<jacquesmerde> i have no problems installing flash without firefox and scripts, i'm just wondering about a seeming contradiction in "the Ubuntu Way"
<bluefox83> Flannel, wow..i've never had trouble with automatix...course i guess everyone's system is different...
<Flannel> !worksforme | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
* Wuffi600 waves hello
<h1st0> cirbdenial: CLICK on the architechture like I386
<cirbdenial> ah
<cirbdenial> thanks
<h1st0> cirbdenial: that will get you the deb
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: you have any suggestion on getting it back to normal,  my TV is 720p if it hel[s
<cirbdenial> yeah, i never noticed that
<cirbdenial> thanks
<h1st0> cirbdenial: you're also going to need the dependancies.
* encompass thinks he is give a high five and embarrasses himself
<cirbdenial> h1st0: is there a way to automate this process?
<h1st0> cirbdenial: yeah aptitude.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: i basically want to download ndiswrapper, build-essential onto a non-ubuntu machine
<h1st0> cirbdenial: but not via http I don't know.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: then transfer onto usb key
<bluefox83> jacquesmerde, actually i think the only reason java and flash aren't in the regular repos is cus it's not free..i am pretty sure if you enable your non-free repos, it'll download them fine...
<cirbdenial> h1st0: then install on a non-networked ubuntu machine
<h1st0> cirbdenial: Well you can download dvd's of the repos is another option
<cirbdenial> h1st0: no thanks, i just need two packages
<h1st0> cirbdenial: well you need their dependencies as well.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: downloading 4+ gb is not going to speed things up
<cirbdenial> h1st0: a dvd worth of dependencies?
<Madpilot> cirbdenial, you certain those two packages have no depends?
<cirbdenial> Madpilot: no, i'm not
<goban> in winecnfg how do i figure out where c: is in my filesystem, drives says ../drive_c
<bluefox83> gnight folks
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: you still in here
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: yeah
<jacquesmerde> bluefox83: which is what i do. but as i understand it the "ubuntu way" is to get them through firefox. but then how do you keep them up to date? particularly important if you use apps with unavoidable dependency of jre...
<encompass> goban: it is in /home/username/.wine/
<encompass> goban look there
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: give me a minute I'll be back with you
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: any help or suggestions
<cirbdenial> Madpilot: i dunno how to do what i want to do, which is what i am asking. how do i download build-essential and ndiswrapper and all their dependencies into a directory (which is on a non-ubuntu machine without aptitude, etc.) and then install on a non-networked ubuntu machine?
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: will do
<h1st0> cirbdenial: well you asked for a way to automate it.
<cirbdenial> Madpilot: i'd prefer an automated way
<cirbdenial> h1st0: yes
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: have you successfully booted into ubuntu at all?
<goban> encompass: thanks
<encompass> goban: your very welcome
<h1st0> cirbdenial: their dependencies are listed.  Right on the page.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: yes, but i asked for an *automated* way to do it
<h1st0> cirbdenial: just download them all put them on cd and copy it over.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: a prexisting solution, not a perl hack i have to write
<h1st0> cirbdenial: I told you download the repos to dvd and install with aptitude is as automated as you are going to get.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: and i told you that i don't have aptitude on a *non-ubuntu* machine
<h1st0> cirbdenial: IF you have the repos on DVD you can put them in the UBUNTYU machine and install with aptitude
<cirbdenial> h1st0: there's no program that recursively calculates dependencies server side?
<h1st0> cirbdenial: The other option would be just using a different nic temporarily to get that one working.
<cirbdenial> h1st0: i don't want to download an entire DVD for two packages
<cirbdenial> h1st0: that's not an option, believe me
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: yes i booted into ubuntu and everything
<h1st0> I give up.
<Madpilot> cirbdenial, you don't need aptitude, you just need the DVD ISO and a DVD burner on the net-connected machine
<joycea> does anyone know if there is a way to suspend gnome from the command line which is equivalent to the System->Quit method?
<cirbdenial> Madpilot: i don't have a DVD burner
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: i think ubuntu boots up still its just i cant see anything with the resolution im on, my tv doesnt support it so it shows nothing
<unfo> hi all, emacs-snapshot-gtk just dumped core on me.  Where can I find the core file?  It is not in my home directory.
<linxeh> h1st0: is there no way that you could install aptitude on the machine that has internet access, and configure it to use the ubuntu repositories or something, then just download the packages (and not install) ?
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: im also running gnome if it helps anything
<h1st0> linxeh: Yeah I guess its possilbe.
<h1st0> linxeh: he could install aptitude on the othe machine set it up for ubuntu repos and just download the debs that way but make damn sure he doesn' tinstall them.
<linxeh> h1st0: I would imagine that aptitude / apt-get source will come with a configure script which would let you confine it to a fake root etc
<h1st0> cirbdenial: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<eck> apt-get -d will just download packages
<linxeh> yeah
<h1st0> linxeh: he doesn't have to he just has to set up the repos properly and use a switch to download the package but not instlal it.
<h1st0> Unless its winblows then he would have to use cygwin
<linxeh> eck: but if he doesn't have apt-get yet and has to install it from source
<h1st0> linxeh: yeap
<linxeh> so in that case it is nice to completely self contain the apt-get stuff etc
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: try this it should allow you to boot into default res
<cirbdenial> eck: thank you
<clearzen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8184/
<cirbdenial> eck: otherwise i have to work with dependency hell that dpkg has to deal with
<h1st0> eck: what other box do you have that you can work on?
<h1st0> cirbdenial: err
<h1st0> cirbdenial: what OS is on the box that works.
<Flannel> cirbdenial: ndiswrapper AND b-e are on the Ubuntu CD
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: do i just type that into kboot
<eck> linxeh: then compile apt from source
<eck> it doesn't seem like it would be too hard
<h1st0> Flannel: yeah true lol
<clearzen> yeah in the kboot.cong
<clearzen> *kboot.conf
<linxeh> eck: which is what i said :)
<eck> well there you go :-)
<cirbdenial> h1st0: openbsd, but i have access to an ubuntu machine that's not physically on my network
<Flannel> cirbdenial: what's the issue with installing them off the CD?
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: I tried to type a differnt kboot.conf and tried to save it but it says read-only file system
<cirbdenial> cirbdenial: there's no ndiswrapper on the cd that i see
<cirbdenial> er, Flannel
<Flannel> cirbdenial: You need to add the repository that's on the CD (apt-cdrom)
<Flannel> cirbdenial: wait, which CD do you have?
<Wuffi600> after editing menu-lst the command grub-update removes all lines that i have added, why?
<Ayabara2> I use mplayer in edgy. when I manually resize my video window, the aspect ratio is not kept. any ideas on how I can fix this?
<h1st0> cirbdenial: well like others have sade ndiswrapper and build-essentials are on the install cd.
<eck> Wuffi600: there's a comment in menu.lst telling yo uwhich parts of the file to not modify
<Flannel> Wuffi600: because it regenerates it each time. You need to change it as it says to (change parameters with the options at the top, and add any manual entries after the "End automagical kernels" line
<Xeroxed1> clearzen:  ill try to write that kboot.conf but last time i tried to write into kboot.conf it would let me save and said READ-ONLY - file system
<clearzen>  Xeroxed1: I'm not sure why it is telling you it is a read-only file system however you should look at this thread for the answers to your questions. I would help you more but I have to go to bed.
<eck> Ayabara2: you can right click it and reset the aspect ratio, that is what i normally do
<clearzen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343113&highlight=ps3
<clearzen> Xeroxed1: I would help more but it's late.....find me online later if you have problems
<Wuffi600> eck: thank you.
<Ayabara2> eck, when I do that the video restarts and goes back to original size
<Wuffi600> Flannel: thank you.
<goban> is there a way to run warcraft 3 frozen throne in 1680X1050?
<Flannel> goban: In wine?  You'll find some wine experts in #winehq, if no one here can answer that.
<michup> hi, i've been tried to install vnc (thightvnc) and capture the screen from vnc server to vnc2swf to makes tutorials
<eck> Ayabara2: i think that mplayer has an option that will force it to keep the aspect ratio
<eck> check the man page
<michup> but after i'm making server on screen :2 and connecting to him by vncviewer my new connection window is gray inside
<kalorin> you know what's really funny/
<kalorin> rdesktop is better than microsoft's version :)
<kalorin> seems snappier
<Xeroxed1> clearzen: you still here
<Ayabara2> eck, I have only found an option not to do it, so I thought doing it would be default. I'll look some more. Thanks :-)
<kalorin> and can span multi-head monitors on the other end right out of the box
<dyf> quick question - i have a second hard drive (ntfs) I would like to view in ubuntu, it has no partitions. when mounting do I just use hdb or do I still put hdb1.  thanks
<unfo`> hdb1
<dyf> thanks
<Flannel> dyf: er... if it has no partitions, it's not formatted as ntfs
<shinobi2> i want buy a wireless card for this mac g4.  i can't find the specs from it on apple.com
<unfo`> Flannel: dyf means it has only 1 partition
<dyf> that's what I mean unfo :)
<ienikk> hi folks
<d03boy_> anyone know of any good podcasts dealing with tech stuff? Preferably security
<d03boy_> or programming
<ienikk> I need help :) - does anybody understand whats wrong with my kaffeine? -> http://pastebin.com/891991
<gabz> this week in tech
<h1st0> d03boy_: TWIT
<h1st0> d03boy_: maybe try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic as well.
<ienikk> dunno why, but it just doesn't start
<puff> Anybody an amarok user?  I'm trying to figure out how to set up a playlist, but it's non-obvious.
<d03boy_> puff, click the playlist button on the far left
<cirbdenial> puff: it's very obvious actually
<babygurlz> iiiii
<Michael_> hi
<shinobi2> anyone use mac?
<rryan> my swap space used is always 0%, how could this be ?
<puff> cirbdenial, d03boy_: okay, so how do I *add* songs to the playlist?
<Michael_> quickly wondering if there are any clutch system gearheads in here o-o
<cirbdenial> rryan: vm swapiness could be low
<ienikk> rryan: 0% free? or 0% used?
<cirbdenial> rryan: and usually swap space is not preferred for memory usage
<h1st0> rryan: because you have enough physical memory
<rryan> 0% used
<rryan> cat /proc/swaps
<ienikk> rryan: so you have a lot of memory :)
<h1st0> rryan: it will use physical memeory first.
<rryan> shows Used : 284, Size 1534196
<rryan> Shrug... even when I'm close to out of physical memory, it doesn't fill
<rryan> and it used to.. i think it changed after i removed whatever drive that was hda and copied the partition over to hdb
<crdlb> rryan, how much RAM do you have?
<rryan> 1gb
<puff> Crap, amarok crashed.
<rryan> so .. i have swap on hdb3.. and proc/swaps says its turned on.. i'm just skeptical
<rryan> shrug
<ienikk> some geek around? this strace output should say whats wrong with kaffeine :) .. please look -> http://pastebin.com/891991
<crdlb> rryan, have you set swappiness?
<h1st0> rryan: also check your fstab and make sure hte swap is getting mounted properly
<Pie-rate> how do i make ubuntu stop bothering me about upgrading wine? i don't want 0.9.31, it messes WoW up
<h1st0> Pie-rate: well you can tell aptitude to keep the package at its current version
<rryan> crdlb: how do i do that... and what is it?
<crdlb> rryan, it is the kernel's tendency to use the swap
<rryan> h1st0 : I have an I even replaced the UUID with /dev/hdb3 to make sure
<Tomcat_> Pie-rate: man apt_preferences
<h1st0> rryan: I've never hit my swap with 1gig of ram either.
<crdlb> rryan, I just wanted to see if you had modified it, if not you can leave it alone
<rryan> h1st0: err.. that didn't come out right, yes i changed fstab when I swapped the drives around
<rryan> crdlb : ahh ok.. hmm
<puff> d03boy_: So I had already foudn the playlist tab, but "add playlist" pops up a file browser, so I assume that's really for importing other playlists.  Create sub-folder, well I wasn't looking for a sub-folder, I was looking for a playlist, but I created one on the off chance that a folder is a playlist. Okay, so now how do I get songs _into_ the playlist?  Drag 'n drop onto the playlist tab doesn't seem to do anything.  RIght-cl
<puff> ick offers me "append to playlist", so that *seems* to do something, but what?   Where's the playlist it's being added to?
<rryan> h1st0 : well.. for example using firefox with ~100 tabs open fills up my physical memory... and causes everything else to be sluggish.. i would think when i haev firefox minimized and not used for a while it would dump it to swap
<Endymion> hi
<h1st0> rryan: well I haven't done anything that extensive yet.
<d03boy_> puff, if I wasnt in windows right now I could help you more..
<rryan> h1st0: I have a bad habit of never closing tabs :)
<h1st0> rryan: but are you ever going to open 100 tabs?
<h1st0> lol
<rryan> h1st0: nodnod
<michup> someone try out intels ix10 (810,910,915) drivers for best performance (3d acceleration)?
<unfo`> Endymion: hi
<michup> is it eaven possible?
<rryan> *shrug*
<puff> Anybody else use amarok?
<puff> It's
<puff> It's kinda crazy-making.
<Endymion> hello unfo`
<eck> michup: i am using the i915 drivers
<eck> they work very well
<eck> they are open source, too
<kalorin> ok, so there's this very sexy little app in the windows world named media monkey
<puff> d03boy_: Hm, the amarok docs seem to imply that I should be able to have the playlist browser and the collection browser on the screen at the same time, but in my display the right side of the window is empty.  Anything come to mind?
<kalorin> rips cds, encodes them using lame or whatever, but it also catalogs them and gives you a searchable database of song names/artist/year/album/whatever
<kalorin> anyone know of anything like that?
<kalorin> oh it'll interface with an iPod as well
<d03boy_> puff, try right clicking in the right side
<kalorin> grip will do the ripping and encoding fine
<eck> i think amarok does all that
<eck> not sure about ipod support
<d03boy_> kalorin, I think Banshee interfaces wtih iPod
<GFree> wow, quite a lot of people hang out here. :)
<tibbe> I removed a bunch of important system packages by mistake, is there are meta package that I can apt-get to get them back?
<cypher1> GFree: yes :) recently i saw above 1000
<puff> d03boy_: Ah-hah... right-click in the right side offers me "save playlist as", so the *right* side is the playlist, so I can just click on the collection tab and drag them over to the right side.
<puff> d03boy_: Yeesh... very slick interface, once you know what it's supposed to be!
<GFree> yeah well, I'm a recent convert, so I need to know where to hang around.
<kalorin> d03boy_, thanks
<d03boy_> puff, ya i just started using it and its not very intuitive at first
<kalorin> I'll check on that
<d03boy_> kalorin, good luck
<cypher1> GFree: you are at the right place ! also there are specific channels for specific things
<GFree> thx
<eck> the banshee ipod interface does not relaly work
<eck> not for me anyway
<cypher1> GFree: wc
<cypher1> eck: is not rhythm identified the ipod ?
<h1st0> I gues i'm gonna go fragging
<eck> rhythmbox only has ipod reading support
<h1st0> I really wish I would remember to use screen i'm retarded
<eck> i think gtkpod is the only thing that you can really trust to write to an ipod
<h1st0> Now there is no way to screen irssi
<eck> everything else is too buggy
<cypher1> eck: did you check the links mentioned by ubotu ?
<michup> i've asus a3h5012 wigh i910GPU my platform is dapper drake 6.06 (updated, latest kernel) my server glx version is 1.2 my client glx version is 1.4 my glx version is 1.2 my opengl version is 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1
<Ayabara2> is there a way to make 'eye of gnome' display the file index in full screen (like 3/14), or should I use another viewer if I want that behaviour?
<michup> i use i915 drivers for kernel 2.6.15.28 make at gcc-4.0
<michup> glxinfo says driect rendering okay
<eck> cypher1: oh, i was just commenting on what d03boy_ said about banshee working with the ipod
<puff> d03boy_: Argh... but for some reason, neither dragging files over nor right-click actualyl adds them to the right side.  Instead it says "Some media could not be loaded (not playable) at the bottom of the window.
<Egon> hi all
<michup> but cedega 3d acceleration tests fail
<cypher1> eck: ok! cool
<Egon> how to setup ubutnu so I will be able to sonnect to my machine via ssh ?
<michup> ive to mention that before i was install beryl with aiglx and emerald window menager tests were went goot
<michup> good
<eck> Egon: apt-get install openssh-server
<HymnToLife> Egon, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Egon> thanks
<riaal> My graphiccard won't autoinstall, any sugestions? (Sapphire X800GTO Ultimate, 256MB, TV/DVI)?
<kalorin> ATI?
<kalorin> riaal?
<michup> i had install aiglx and update xorg to v 7.1
<eck> Egon: also, make sure you read about how to set it up online, you will probably want to set up some ssh keys (and possibly other things like making your router do port forwarding for port 22)
<kalorin> X800 sounds like it
<riaal> kalorin: yeh
<kalorin> yeah
<michup> and downloaded xorg-air
<kalorin> you need to download the drivers for it
<kalorin> I've got an x700 it was a dance to get it installed
<kalorin> um..
<riaal> kalorin: from the manufacturer (sapphire)?
<michup> and make a link of my drivers for xorg-air
<d03boy_> puff, this might sound bad, but you might have to read the help file :P
<Egon> eck: where can I read about it?
<kalorin> um..
<kalorin> I don't remember doesn't matter, chips and chip
<kalorin> who cares who mounted it on a board?
<kalorin> google for "ubuntu fglrx"
<kalorin> it'll tell you the package that you need
<riaal> kalorin: ?? :S
<puff> d03boy_: Help file, *what* help file?
<eck> Egon: if you have a book that would be best. short of that, your best bet is to find a howto for setting up ssh keys (and understanding what they are)
<kalorin> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d03boy_> i really do not know :O
<kalorin> there you go
<eck> if you are behind a NAT you will not be able to connect remotely without setting up port forwarding, so you will figure out if that applies to you pretty fast
<puff> d03boy_: Yeah, I've been reading the amarok docs, etc, looks like there's some funky driver issue that interferes with mp3s.
<d03boy_> puff, strange
<CaptainMorgan> folks, does skype work on ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<yharrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riaal> kalorin: im confues =S
<yharrow> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<riaal> confused*
<yharrow> !bill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yharrow> !gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !botabuse | yharrow
<ubotu> yharrow: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<yharrow> lol
<yharrow> thanks Flannel
<Isil`Zha> hi. can someone please tell me how the partition manager during installation of ubuntu is called?
<GFree> gparted
<CyberCod> If you support the idea of open source hardware drivers, sign the Free Drivers petition at http://www.petitiononline.com/zxcv7nm/petition-sign.html?
<kalorin> [03:56]  <riaal> kalorin: im confues =S
<Isil`Zha> GFree: thanks
<kalorin> what's to be confused about?
<kalorin> the ATI drivers aren't included in ubuntu because they're not opensource
<kalorin> so you have to get them part way through the install
* kalorin shrugs
<CyberCod> so far they only have around 5600 signiatures
<kalorin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yharrow> someone please recommed a graphical ftp client for ubuntu
<riaal> is there any difference in drivers (graphic) from 6.10 to 6.06?
<riaal> kalorin: It says something like "Note that if you own an ATI card from the R400 series or below, you already have working 2D" R400 series Xnnn (X800, X700, etc) (3D works)
<Wuffi600> Flannel: i added a line "defoptions=vga=791" after the automatically generated part in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Then after running "grub-update" and "grub-install /dev/sda" the line ist still there. But when rebooting the computer the framebuffer-mode lokks like vga=normal instead of 791. why? I'd like to use vesa-mode 791 for the console. COuld you help.
<kalorin> no idea, I just did what the page there says about installing the binary ATI driver
<yharrow> !noob | rrow
<ubotu> rrow: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<riaal> kalorin: when I check the xservs error message I get "X850 driver" etc.
<kalorin> on boot to the cd you have to drop to a command line and run those commands
<Wuffi600> Flannel: btw, it's ubuntu 6.06
<riaal> kalorin: ?
<riaal> anyone know if there is any difference in graphic driver suport betwen the 6.06. and 6.10?
<yharrow> anyone know of a good ient besides for gftp?
<kalorin> no idea man
<kalorin> do you ahve it installed already?
<kalorin> the OS I mean?
<Flannel> Wuffi600: you don't need to reinstall grub for sources.list changes or kernel changes
<yharrow> 6.10 comes with aiglx by default thats all i know
<Flannel> Wuffi600: and, what are you talking about?  You added it after the end of the kernels?  Thats wrong.  That section is if you want to add non-ubuntu boot options, for kernel options/boot options/etc you need to change lines in the top section (they're commented out), then update grub
<Flannel> Wuffi600: the top stuff determines what the boot commands look like (that'll get auto generated by update-grub)
<dwa> where can you change the default priority of a process?
<dwa> i have to change to kacpid prio every time i reboot now
<kalorin> ok nighty all
<kalorin> 4am
<kalorin> what the hell am I doing?
<Dante_> 10:06 am
<Dante_> more apropriate to be up :p
<cypher1> dwa: man nice
<crdlb_> kalorin, I'm up at 4am for the morning
<dwa> can you change it a boot time with nice cypher1 ?
<Dante_> :p
<kalorin> yeah I had an hour sleep what am I complaining about? ;)
<JNeverMind> anyone installed ubuntu onto asus p5b mobo ?
<JNeverMind> my head is spinnning from all the reading
<Dame> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher1> dwa: may be you can tweak the script which starts acpid ?
<dwa> i'll go check it out cypher1
<cypher1> dwa: /etc/init.d/acpid
<dwa> i was hoping for a "simpler" solution ;)
<dwa> thanks
<cypher1> dwa: sorry
<jmazaredo_> how do u list process in console
<dwa> jmazaredo, top
<Flannel> jmazaredo_: ps
<traff> Hi all, anyone got an opinion on using Webmin with 606 dapper server?
<cypher1> dwa: no simpler solns are coming to my mind now
<Wuffi600> Flannel: oh, i think now i see, thanx
<traff> It looks well supported but does not appear in Synaptic PM by default?
<Flannel> !webmin | traff
<ubotu> traff: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<mdl-unit> jmazaredo_:"ps -A" shows all processes, btw
<traff> ubotu: is there a preferred web based administrator that Ubuntu users like?
<riaal> is it possible to install xp after installing ubuntu?
<Flannel> riaal: of course.
<Flannel> riaal: you just have to reinstall grub to the MBR after windows wipes it out
<Flannel> !grub | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<riaal> Flannel: cheers
<panfist> is there an easy way to understand how grub names/refers to disks in comparison to the normal hda, hdb, et cetera?
<omegabeta> Having some issues playing a DVD.. A.) xine reports it as encrtypted, But Totem "wants" to play it, only its all messed up and green (sounds like a codec).. any ideas on some good codes and movie player repos guys? thanks
<omegabeta> codecs*
<jomino> or lib****
<jomino> ?
<Flannel> panfist: map letters to numbers (a = 1, b = 2, etc) then subtract one.  (hda1 => 0,0, hdb1 => 1,0, hdc3 => 2,2)
<omegabeta> jom, got it
<Flannel> panfist: subtract one from both HDD and partition number.  And if you're mixing SATA and IDE, it depends on however the BIOS sees it
<Flannel> panfist: as to which come first
<omegabeta> curious why it wont work with xine.. I used to be a fond xine user, would like to get it going if possible, unless its redundent and something new is out
<jomino> omegabeta, did you trie the vlc?
<omegabeta> jom - pretty sure i just did, I tryed vlc, mplayer, xine, gxine , totem and ogle
<jomino> and none of them works?
<omegabeta> some work, some only show the mssed up version etc..
<omegabeta> nope
<panfist> yes mixing SATA and IDE was my problem i think...i think i'm just going to rip out the IDE drives for now until i learn my way around...also...i used gparted to partition a hard drive as 3 primary partitions: [ NTFS | ext3 | linuxswap ] , then tried to install windows...
<omegabeta> this ubuntu (ubuntu ultimate) came with basically every sound/movie tool/player I can think off. no luck though.. so im thinking its a codec
<panfist> windows decided to change the first partition into an extended with a logical ntfs partition inside...with 8megs of unallocated space at the beginning...no question or point to this just that windows is stupid
<panfist> anyway, thanks flannel
<Flannel> panfist: eh, just try bumping up your numbers.  If you have two sata drives and one IDE, the IDE will either be hd0 or hd2
<Flannel> panfist: GRUB has a buit-in editor for it's menu items, so you can literally just try random numbers, if you'd like ;)
<panfist> flannel: used gparted to split up the drive, then installed windows, then ubuntu, and after the ubuntu installation i saw a boot screen offering me two choice: windows, and windows. then i GRUBed the mbr and saw the (i assume) normal menu of:
<panfist> flannel: ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode et cetera, windows... but no matter which OS i selected "drive does not exist" or some such error
<nidahasa> Can anyone help me to install LimeWire???
<panfist> i tried any possible combination i could think of in the grub config but i'm going to start over with just one hard disk in the system
<Flannel> !frostwire | nidahasa
<ubotu> nidahasa: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mneptok> nidahasa: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<nidahasa> can't i install the oro\iginal version of LimeWire for Linux??
<Flannel> !limewire | nidahasa
<ubotu> nidahasa: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Flannel> nidahasa: you can, but there;s no real reason to.  Frostwire is a fork of limewire, without all the cruft
<mneptok> nidahasa: you don't want Limewire. it is crippled compared to Frostwire. and GTK-Gnutella is, by far, the easiest way onto the Gnutella network from Ubuntu
<panfist> one more question if anyone would be so kind before i go to sleep...what would be a smart way to partition a 500gig drive to use in a dual-boot winxp/ubuntu configuration...i was thinking 4 primary partitions, in this order [ntfs ~20gigs for windows, ext3 ~20gigs for ubuntu, ~2gig linux swap, the rest NTFS for data] . i will tweak the numbers but will that scheme work alright?
<mneptok> nidahasa: if installing a JRE and fixing stell scripts is not your cup of tea, use GTK-Gnutella
<omegabeta> !automatix | omegabeta
<nidahasa> but nothing happened when i tryu to run that file...
<mneptok> panfist: change the giant NTFS to giant ext3 for the same purpose (/home on Ubuntu)
<nidahasa> i should double click the file to run? isn't it?
<sjust1216> Hi I am trying to set a USB printer but CUPS does not give me an USB option to chose from
<Lynoure> panfist: ntfs writing in ubuntu is still in beta, so if you'll plan to put ubuntu data there too, rethink
<mneptok> nidahasa: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<panfist> can i mount ext3 as read/write in winxp?
<mneptok> panfist: yes
<mneptok> panfist: http://fs-driver.org
<panfist> thank you
<mneptok> np
<sjust1216> The system does see the printer but CUPS does not
<mneptok> panfist: FYI, Ubuntu only needs ~10GB max for / if your /home is on that giant partition
<root_> Hi everyone here
<panfist> ok
<mneptok> sjust1216: Ubuntu?
<sjust1216> yes edgy
<mneptok> panfist: save yourself some unused space ;)
<mneptok> sjust1216: using the GUI "Add A Printer" dialog?
<nidahasa> i double clicked the runLine.sh.. it pops a MSG box.. the i selected RUN in that box.. nothing happend. Waht should i do??
<panfist> i guess i am used to windows where you can change the default install path away from \program files\, but some applications don't even check and default to c:\program files\ anyway...
<mneptok> nidahasa: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<mneptok> nidahasa: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<mneptok> nidahasa: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<sjust1216> done that get no usb option
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> sjust1216: ensure the printer is connected and powered on
<sjust1216> yes
<eRazor1> Hi everyone I have downloaded a copy of Ubuntu Edgy Eft amd64
<eRazor1> I have NVIDIA GeForce 4 card
<nidahasa> hay.. can u help me with LimeWire??
<mneptok> sjust1216: and it does not show up as a detected printer in the GUI add dialogs?
<sjust1216> lsusb reportsBus 001 Device 005: ID 043d:003d Lexmark International, Inc. X83 Scan/Print/Copy
<eRazor1> The problem is how to install beryl on this system
<eRazor1> Can someone help me
<sjust1216> no it does not
<eRazor1> ?
<mneptok> sjust1216: Lexmark? forget it.
<sjust1216> I was afraid some one would say that
<mneptok> sjust1216: Lexmark, as a rule, has te worst Linux driver support in the industry.
<sjust1216> I know
<eRazor1> I saw the beryl official website. Their it says the NVIDIA drivers available are not compatible with GeForce 4 cards
<mneptok> if i could spell Lexmark with 4 letters, i would
<panfist> thank you very much mneptok and everyone else, good night
<mneptok> panfist: good luck!
<sjust1216> had it connected to an XP machine and it worked from ubuntu over the net but now hooked straight to this computer it wont work
<mneptok> sjust1216: is this a multi-function?
<sjust1216> yes
<sjust1216> X83
<mneptok> sjust1216: mind a PM?
<eRazor1> Can someone help me on Beryl here
<sjust1216> not at all
<omegabeta> Whats the command along the lines of Hdparm -d -1 (or something) to enable it on both my Dvd bruner and dvd player?
<harveyd> how do you find out what group a use is
<harveyd> *user
<pseudoroot> eRazor1:   try #ubuntu-effects
<eRazor1> pseudoroot : Thanks  I will try
<Matic`Makovec> Hmm...any idea why exactly isn't firefox saving visited pages?
<Matic`Makovec> I got set up in preferences to remember it for a looong time
<pseudoroot> make sure your "clear private data" settings don't include history
<eRazor1> #ubuntu-effects is a dead channel
<eRazor1> No one is available there
<pseudoroot> figures
<eRazor1> pseudoroot: I did not get your question
<omegabeta> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<omegabeta> ok, I remembred the command - but whats this mean?
<puff> What do folks think about ispconfig.org or vhcs.net?
<pseudoroot> eRazor1:   i meant im not surprized that the effects chan is quiet
<marx2k> object oriented programming ismaking my brain feel like it's been through a maze
<harveyd> how to i define a login shell for wwwrun
<eck> harveyd: is this a login shell for a daemon? that is usually not a good idea
<puff> Is there an ubuntu-server channel?
<marx2k> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<omegabeta> I've installed the lib*** but still get encrtpted errors.. any clues?
<Flannel> puff: this is it
<puff> Cool.
<eck> you should only have a login shell for actual users on the system
<harveyd> svnadmin recover creates repo files 'as' the current user
<harveyd> my repo is owned by wwwrun
<funpop> question: in the menu-list can i have an entry like vga=0x0305 instead of vga=77X ?
<funpop> menu.lst of grub
<eck> harveyd: yes, but it can run without a login shell, right?
<eck> there is nothing stopping a running program from just starting up bash
<harveyd> no, if I su wwwrun is asks me a password but doesnt change user
<Flannel> harveyd: sudo -u wwwrun svnadmin recover etc etc
<harveyd> server doesnt have sudo :P
<Flannel> harveyd: er... it's not ubuntu
<harveyd> its probably the wrong channel to ask in fact, ubuntu is my desktop, this server is suse
<harveyd> but #suse is pretty quite
<harveyd> *quiet
<eck> harveyd: can you do su -c
<eck> e.g. su wwwrun -c ls -s /bin/bash
<eck> err, the username goes at the end i think
<harveyd> thanks
<tezem> hi, sometimes when I boot my machine I get a message that a process with pid 1418 or similar could not be killed and the boot process will hang. This happens on two totally different machines, any idea what the problem might be?
<gugu^> Please help to install my CanoScan N670U
<eck> tezem: check your logs and find out what program that is
<eck> it will probably be logged to syslog
<pseudoroot> !scanner | gugu^
<ubotu> gugu^: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<tezem> eck, I already checked my logs including syslog but nothing about that message
<eck> i think there is a way to get the system to log the whole boot process
<eck> bootlogd?
<gugu^> pseudoroot, thx
<famicommie> can someone answer a quick question on cron jobs for me?
<jef`> just ask
<famicommie> I wrote a script to execute fetchmail, and placed it in the /etc/cron.hourly folder
<harveyd> svn permissions are an absolute nightmare
<ikonia_> we have to know the question before we know if we can answer
<ikonia_> ok
<famicommie> What else do I have to do to get it to run?
<harveyd> this repo just throws a hissy fit every time anyone accesses it
<ikonia_> famicommie I never use that method - I normaly just crontab -e and put the script in
<ikonia_> although I acknowledge that is the old school method
<famicommie> would simply placing it in the cron.hourly folder even work?
<Matic`Makovec> How can I "make" Ubuntu know my default browser is Firefox and not Ephipany?
<ikonia_> Matic`Makovec normally ask on startup
<eck> famicommie: fetchmail can run as a daemon
<Matic`Makovec> Since every URL posted on here on IRC for example opens with that
<famicommie> :O
<famicommie> how?
<ikonia_> Matic`Makovec you can just use the applications tab on the "system" tab to set the prefered applications
<eck> which is probably preferable
<Matic`Makovec> ikonia, I  have that sorted out
<eck> i think with -d
<eck> rtfm :-)
<famicommie> zomg ty
<famicommie> I was too busy reading tfm of mutt lol
<eck> yes, the mutt documentation is, uh, painful
<eck> i think that's the best term
<famicommie> haha
<omegabeta> any idea why a dvd wont run cause its aays it "encrypted" even though i have all the lib's etc?
<scv> hello everybody
<marx2k> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<omegabeta> *even though I have all the libs*
<scv> lol R4z0r
<kane77> how do I make ubuntu not report some updates that are available (it reports firefox 1.5.X, but I dont use it - i use firefox 2.0)??
<eck> tbh, i wouldn't recommend using mutt unless you are really deadset on using a cli mail client... it is kind of backwards to be using mutt + fetchmail when we have the modern day wonder of imap
<ikonia_> kane77 change the apt-policy
<kane77> ikonia_, well but how do I do that?
<ikonia_> kane77 just be aware that by using firefox 2 from a tarball may break your dependencies for other products
<eck> and mutt is really retarded about imap and especially the concept of nested folders in a maildir
<ikonia_> kane77 apt-cache policy or something (I can't remember the syntax)
<kane77> ikonia_ but I guess I have no other choice, I use dapper and it doesnt have firefox2.0 in backports yet...
<ikonia_> kane77 upgrade to edgy - or accept 1.5 to not break dependencies - or package it up yourself
<traff> Hi All, Any comments on using Webmin on Dapper LAMP Server. I see it used to be included in Edgy, but not in Dapper. I got a comment that it is no longer supported in Deb/Ubuntu, is there a specific reason for this?
<ikonia_> kane77 do you need firefox 2 ?
<ikonia_> traff don't use it - its poor
<ikonia_> !webmin >traff
<traff> Is there anything similar which is popular with Ubuntu?
<ikonia_> traff no
<kane77> ikonia_, I like it better ;) and I dont want to upgrade to edgy since there are only couple of weeks to feisty...
<ikonia_> kane77 so move to fesity in a couple of weeks and live with the alerts for a few weeks
<traff> OK I guess it's back to the console!
<eck> i am curious, why was support for webmin dropped? was it just considered too broken?
<kane77> ikonia_, :) I will
<famicommie> eck: thanks, got fetchmail running on an hourly basis now :D
<ikonia_> eck maintaing security is a headache
<ikonia_> eck a web system that uses root privileges to admin a box.......I'd not like to maintain that
<Frost^> Hello. I'm trying to examine the boot flow of Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what is the first file which is executed when starting up the system?
<scv> hehe
<tuxcrafter> hello i am looking for a Wireless Presenter under linux does anyone have a idea?
<eck> still, it seems weird to include something and then drop support for it, especially if your users are depending on it (and afaict webmin is pretty popular)
<tuxcrafter> Frost^: cant help you exactly but you have to look at the startup and the init.d systems
<clust> Hi, I want to use CVS for collaboration on scientific papers. Is there any ease-to-use client for CVS? Something like google-docs?
<harveyd> use svn
<Frost^> I've started reading about upstart, but all I recall was it telling one how to use upstart, rather than how it does what it does.
<eck> clust: actually, the command line tools are fairly sane
<harveyd> but neither are particularly suited for document management i believe
<Frost^> Perhaps you are familiar with a good source for me to read?
<harveyd> possibly darcs or git?
<eck> and you probably won't be doing anything too complicated
<eck> if you don't want to do anything fancy cvs is fine
<mneptok> clust: BZR
<mneptok> clust: http://bzr-vcs.org
<mneptok> heh. too long in the trenches using acronyms.
<mneptok> http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<clust> mneptok: thx, it looks fine ;)
<eck> mneptok: isn't bzr pretty much only supported in ubuntu? if you are collaborating with a lot of people it might be better to use something more widely supported
<mneptok> eck: bzr runs anywhere Python does
<mneptok> eck: currently that includes Windows, OSX, and most Unix variants
<gugu^> Please help i have installed my CanoScan N670U, and i have an error, when i give to preview, his doing only a half and stops, if i give him one more time preview hi give`s me this "Failed to start scanner: error during device I/O"
<eck> i would be hesitant to try to get everyone to switch to the software you think is better if they probably already have cvs on their machines, regardless of technical merits
<albs> need help with wireless!
<riaal> im getting the feeling ubuntu is detecting my graphic card wrong. its supose to have suport for Radeon X800 (I have ultimate) It detects it as X850 pro and don't suport it.. Can I change that some way?
<albs> can anyone help me/
<albs> ?
<mneptok> eck: you wouldn't be if Canonical signed your paycheck
<albs> need wireless help!
<tuxcrafter> hello i am looking for a Wireless Presenter under linux does anyone have a idea?
<riaal> need graphic help!
<Middy> need graphic halp!
<Middy> I swapped video cards.. and now I've got artifacting
<Middy> Is that a good sign?
* mneptok sighs
<riaal> not really =)
<Middy> hahah
<albs> my wireless card is detected in device manager, but I can't see it in the network manager
<scv> maybe not
<eck> mneptok: i guess not :-)
<riaal> ubuntu install says I have a X850 graphic card and I only have a X800 is that good or bad?
<tuxcrafter> albs: riaal: Middy: check your chipset with sudo lspci and google and search the ubuntu formum for a how to with this chipset
<albs> my wireless card is detected in device manager, but I can't see it in the network manager
<omegabeta> so far wine has taken 10 minutes in its make.. is this normal? I'm running on a AM2 4200 1gig DDr2
<Middy> tuxcrafter: 3 birds, one stone.
<goetiaoccultus> !calendar
<ubotu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<scv> hahaha
<mneptok> Middy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<albs> hmmm
<riaal> tuxcrafter:  ok, thanks.
<scv> Middy,  would they share that stone?
<mneptok> Middy: and that's the last piece of advice you get from me on this network :P
<albs> is Marvell a chipset for wireless/
<albs> ?
<goetiaoccultus> anyone know of a good calendar for ubuntu
<Middy> mneptok: I'm so going to chase you down to other networks.
<albs> or is it Liberta?
<mneptok> goetiaoccultus: Evolution, Sunbird, GoogleCal
<tuxcrafter> hello i am looking for a Wireless Presenter under linux does anyone have a idea?
<DaveTarmac> ok, networking question time. I've been trying to get my Atheros AR5212 chipset wireless card to see my wpa-psk network for a while now. So far, I've got the MadWiFI driver on, the WPA Supplicant on. I am trying to get the network-manager-gnome on, but (and this is going to sound like a dumb question) I can't seem to install it using 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome' from inside the extracted directory. What am I doing wrong?
<mneptok> Middy: "chase?" A's client is idling with me *right now*
<goetiaoccultus> mneptek you think it would be best to just use Googlecal instead of installing othe software?
<goetiaoccultus> other*
<DaveTarmac> I'm using Edgy 6.10 by the way, if that helps...
<eck> DaveTarmac: i might be wrong, but i don't think NM does wpa-psk (or at least not the one packaged in ubuntu)
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: aptitude search network-manager-gnome
<Middy> mneptok: Hm, I should go into her room then.. and attack you from there :p
<chorse> tuxcrafter: "Labtec Wireless Presenter" should work with openoffice
<goetiaoccultus> mneptok you think it would be best to just use Googlecal instead of installing other software?  <~~ i screwed my spelling
<mneptok> goetiaoccultus: a LOT of my co-workers use GCal
<daviey> DaveTarmac, I couldn't get it to work either, so had to use wpa_supplicant manually
<tuxcrafter> chorse: great do you now more models> logitech?
<goetiaoccultus> alright thanks
<chorse> tuxcrafter: sorry, no idea, but i think they _should_ work
<DaveTarmac> mneptok: just done the aptitude search. drive ticked but then got another command prompt up. now what?
<mneptok> daviey: n-m-g will not touch /etc/network/interfaces if it detects any manual edits
<tuxcrafter> chorse: oke thanks
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: sudo aptitude update
<daviey> mneptok, nm-applet works fine for my wpa network, but not my works wpa enterprise.  Therefore i had to manually run wpa_supplicant.  I didn't edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Middy> mneptok: I guess once I do that file thing I gotta restart X?
<riaal> lol, what does "Error 22" mean when booting?
<DaveTarmac> mneptok: and then?
<eck> riaal: iirc, grub couldn't find the hard drive
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: aptitude search network-manager-gnome
<vilches> hola
<DaveTarmac> ok - 2 ticks
<eck> riaal: it means you really botched the grub install
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: see the package now?
<vilches> hello
<DaveTarmac> nmeptok: nope
<tuxcrafter> bye guys
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: pastebin your sources.lst?
<riaal> the only verison I can install is breezy... all other fails during installation becoaus my graphic card wont install =S
<vilches> que tal
<milo> prova
<mneptok> riaal: Intel i81* right?
<DaveTarmac> but hard, i'm not on that machine. been transfering files on cd from this one
<riaal> mneptok: ?
<eck> riaal: did you install grub manually?
<mneptok> riaal: the video
<riaal> no?
<DaveTarmac> ubuntu can't join the network
<gugu^> how to install or what i can do with sane-plustek
<riaal> I just boted the cd
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: then aptitude ain't gonna help you at all
<vilches> que tal estas
<riaal> breezy installs fine and when its supose to start the graphic interface (zserv) it fails.. all other (drapper and edgy) fails during installation
<DaveTarmac> mneptok: is there a way to manually install it?
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: aptitude/apt-get/Synaptic/Adept are all package managers. you can't search for and download and install a package to a machine with no network connection.
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: sure, download n-m-g and all its dependencies and install them by hand
<riaal> is it normal for xserv to fail during installation due to graphic card not beeing installed? why not use the "windows way" to have crappy resulution?
<DaveTarmac> how do i install by hand?
<riaal> please, if I get my graphic to work whit breezy.. can I just update to drapper whitout having to reinstall it?
<DaveTarmac> mneptok - sorry to be a pain about this. VERY new to linux
<eck> X is complicated, it is not that easy to fix if there is a problem, especially if X cannot properly autoconfigure itself
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: you don't. here's a list of n-m-g dependencies.
<mneptok> Depends: libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.16), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1), libaudiofile0 (>= 0.2.3-4), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.13), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.10), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.12), libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.15.0), libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.15.0), libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3, libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.71), libesd-alsa0 (>= 0.2.35) | libesd0 (>=
<vilches> jajjajajaja
<mneptok>  0.2.35), libfntconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2l.2), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.13.5), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.2.2), libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.5.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 0.5.2), libgnome2-0 (>= 2.14.1), libgnomecanvas2-0 (>= 2.11.1), libgnomeui-0 (>= 2.13.0), libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.15.90), libgnutls13 (>= 1.4.0-0), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.2), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3), libhal1 (>= 0.5), libice6,
<mneptok>  libjpeg62, libm-util0, libnotify1 (>= 0.4.2), liborbit2 .(>= 1:2.14.1), libpanel-applet2-0 (>= 2.16.1), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.5), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libpopt0 (>= 1.10), libselinux1 (>= 1.30), libsm6, libtasn1-3 (>= 0.3.4), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxml2 (>= 2.6.26), libxrandr2, libxrender1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), network-manager (= 0.6.3-2ubuntu6)
<vilches> si
<omegabeta> Help, just installed wine and the font is WHACK.. any ideas ? :P
<Lynoure> urgh!
<eck> riaal: i don't know how to fix your problem, but you have the option to use the alternate install cd for dapper/edgy
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: feel free to get *all* those dependencies. or to just put a NIC in that machine for 10 minutes. ;)
<eck> the alternate install is text based so it should be ok
<riaal> eck, what do you mean?
<vilches> ana u tu
<mneptok> riaal: what happens exactly?
<mneptok> !es > vilches
<eck> riaal: in addition to the live install cd, there is an "alternate install" cd that runs in text mode
<DaveTarmac> greeat :(
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: this machine has no wired connection?
<vilches> ajjajja
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<DaveTarmac> it does, but it is upstairs, the router is downstairs and no patch cable long enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=vilches@83.230.233.*]  by mneptok
* vilches was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (via con dios!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: pull ih downstairs long enough to do the wireless dance?
<mneptok> s/ih/it/
<mojo> i am having with UserDir in apache2 here, it seems to me that apache2 has deprecated the httpd.conf; now I left with no idea how to fix this
<DaveTarmac> mneptok: don't *think* there is enough power sockets downstairs...
<mojo> any1 encoutered bug where public_html is not regconized?
<DaveTarmac> mneptok: looks like i don't have a choice though, really...
<mneptok> mojo: lots of people, if their permissions are not set correctly ;)
<riaal> mneptok: Well, whit drapper and edgy. It boots fine and when xserv is about to start I get an error saying drivers is not proparly installed. The thing is its saying I have a X850 pro card and I have a X800 Ultimate.. Both drapper and edgy is supose to suport the X800 card. And I can't manualy install it becoaus it won't install the kernel
<mneptok> riaal: X800 .... nVidia? (sorry)
<eck> DaveTarmac: can you not configure the computer to use wpa and the wireless network using the cli tools just to get on the network so you can install NM?
<riaal> mneptok: ATI I guess =)
<DaveTarmac> mneptok: ok, what are the commands i need to perform on the box downstairs
<mneptok> DaveTarmac: or just set the router to do WEP for 10 minutes
<omegabeta> Any ideas how to Fix a font issue in Wine? Just installed it, running the config - the font is all messed up
<DaveTarmac> that might be easier in the long run...
<duk424> mneptok: I broke it!!
<mneptok> *nod*
<mojo> mneptok: can u be more specific? is chmod 775 okay?
<duk424> "No Screens Found"
<mneptok> mojo: who owns public_html?
<riaal> I have some instruction of how to set up the drivers here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302  thing is I can't install the kernel so its no use. Think I shall go for the breezy (whitch works) istall the drivers and then update? Or will I have to reinstall everthing?
<mojo> mneptok: user mojo owns it (ofcoz its me)
<mojo> mneptok: isn't that each home user folder has 1 public_html?
<mneptok> mojo: mojo:mojo?
<h1st0> riaal: you would have to reinstall the drivers if the kernel changes
<duk424> Why can't Ubuntu just have a little button that says "work"
<mojo> mneptok: the public_html is in my home/mojo folder
<h1st0> duk424: it does once you learn more.
<h1st0> duk424: what is the problem
<mneptok> mojo: the uid/gid of the owner is mojo:mojo?
<eck> duk424: file a feature request for that in launchpad :-)
<mojo> mneptok: yes
<h1st0> eck: lol
<riaal> h1st0: so, no use in that then
<h1st0> riaal: what are you trying to do?
<h1st0> riaal: hold up brb
<duk424> Well, I tried to fix the xserver thing.. and now it says "No Screens Found" whenever I try to start X
<mneptok> mojo: chmod -R 777 ~/public_html && chmod -R -x+X ~/public_html
<riaal> duk424: cheers mate and join the club =)
<h1st0> duk424: there is a problem with your video driver?
<duk424> I've fixed this before one time... though, that solution didn't work this time...
<h1st0> duk424: what type of card doyou have?
<duk424> h1st0: probably?
<mneptok> duk424: my advice? either stop playing with Beryl and Compiz and accept you're a Linux n00b and slow down, or live with frustration.
<duk424> Well, I upgraded from a TNT2 card to a GeForce4 card, and I was getting a little artifacting
<riaal> h1st0: trying to install ubuntu =) it will cancel during the starting of xserv and says I have wrong drivers
<duk424> mneptok: lol, I gave up on beryl
<h1st0> duk424: are you using the nvidia-glx package for drivers or something else?
<mneptok> duk424: did you run the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<duk424> h1st0: yeah
<duk424> mneptok: yeah, I did that, went through the whole config thing, and that's when it broke
<h1st0> duk424: just make sure you have linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and restart X
* mneptok nods at h1st0 
<mneptok> what he said
<h1st0> duk424: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<riaal> h1st0: thing is it says I have a Radeon X800 Ultimate (supported) and it says drivers for X850 is installing =S
<mneptok> or l-r-m-generic
<duk424> er, try run that by me again? I remember installing linux-restricted-modules-generic...
<h1st0> riaal: I'm not that good with ati but I believe you need to use fglrx
<mneptok> duk424: have you rebooted since the reconfigure?
<h1st0> duk424: yeah you need linux restricted modules for your specific kernel
<riaal> h1st0: whats that? I have googled on it but I dont know what it means or what it is =)
<duk424> mneptok: yeah, that's when it broke
<mojo> mneptok: I did exactly ur instruction, but Firefox show 404 not found error when I type localhost/~mojo
<mneptok> h1st0: the l-r-m-generic dummy pkg should provide the modules for any installed kernel
<h1st0> duk424: the uname-r part will pull your kernel name and put it in there for you just copy and paste that command in terminal and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should be fixed
<riaal> mneptok: Do you know what to download to be able to install whit out the graphics (xserv) like in breezy?
<h1st0> !ati | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> riaal: just follow the binary drivers part about it.
<mneptok> riaal: ubuntu-alternate
<omegabeta> Any ideas how to Fix a font issue in Wine? Just installed it, running the config - the font is all messed up
<mneptok> mojo: http://127.0.0.1/~mojo
<h1st0> omegabeta: you can install fonts for wine apps in ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/fonts
<duk424> h1st0: you mean aptitude install the linux restricted thing?
<h1st0> omegabeta: are you trying to get steam working?
<h1st0> duk424: yes
<duk424> h1st0: alright :) thanks
<h1st0> duk424: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<omegabeta> h1st0: Nope, nothing yet .. but it will be Wow
<duk424> and, I don't know how, but page up works :D
<h1st0> omegabeta: yeah if you look at appdb.winehq.com they will have directions for wow
<omegabeta> h1st0: I cant see the font in on the actuall Wine control settings box..
<atiproblems> I have found a tutorial for installing beryl and xgl on Dapper Drake, will that work for Edgfy Eft?
<omegabeta> h1st0: it looks like impacvt but heaps tight and barely visible
<riaal> mneptok: you know if edgy is on "alternate2?
<eck> the ubuntu installer should seriously pop up a big window telling users that binary drivers eat babies and will ruin your life
<h1st0> omegabeta: maybe you need the mstcorefonts package
<mneptok> omegabeta: tried Savage?
<h1st0> !fonts | omegabeta
<ubotu> omegabeta: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<eck> it seems like half the questions on here have to do with binary drivers causing all sorts of mischief
* mneptok hurls blobs at eck 
<h1st0> eck: It is difficult to get ati or nvidia working for new users
<riaal> where do I find "edgy-alternate"?
<h1st0> eck: nvidia-glx helps a lot but the whole easy ubuntu and automatix f'd that all up.
<mneptok> riaal: same place as any other CD
<h1st0> riaal: on the edgy download page there is an option for other versions
<DaveTarmac`> mneptok: how do you scan for available networks from the command line?
<mojo> mneptok: same 404 error
<duk424> Gay, same error still...
<eck> h1st0: they are all equally as bad. yesterday there was someone on here who kept having X lock up when starting firefox. turns out that the messages at the bottom of the core dump were all related to nv_something
<h1st0> riaal: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<riaal> found it, cheers
<h1st0> eck: well glx drivers work fine for me and everyone i've had install them that I know.
<riaal> thanks h1st0 and mneptok
<h1st0> duk424: alright do you know how to use paste bin?
<duk424> h1st0: I can't, I'm running text mode atm
<h1st0> duk424: hrm... well did it install linux-restricted?
<riaal> mneptok: is the alternate edgy something like "normal" breezy?
<h1st0> duk424: what are the results of uname -r
<duk424> h1st0: Mmm, from the looks of it, no.. but that may be cause it's already installed..
<h1st0> duk424: we'll figure out.
<duk424> 2.6.17-11-generic
<h1st0> duk424: okay dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted
<h1st0> duk424: see if there is linux-restricted-modules-2.5.17.11-generic installed will say ii in front of the line
<h1st0> duk424: err 2.6.17-11-generic not .5
<atiproblems> Should I not install fglrx if I want to run xgl?
<mneptok> DaveTarmac`: iwlist eth1 scanning
<duk424> the ii infront of the line means it's installed right?
<h1st0> atiproblems: you have to. use XGL with ati
<h1st0> duk424: yes
<mneptok> DaveTarmac`: (replace eth1 with your interface)
<duk424> Cause, if that's the case, they're all installed...
<h1st0> duk424: there is one that matches the numbers 2.6.17-11-generic right?
<duk424> Yeah
<duk424> and, yeah, it's installed
<h1st0> duk424: alright dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<h1st0> duk424: we are looking for nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common to be installed
<eck> my idea: patch X and make it lie and say DRI is enabled whenever nvidia/ati drivers are being used so that people don't go breaking their xorg.conf files trying to get it working
<duk424> Yep,t hey're both installed
<atiproblems> h1st0: so do install the proprietary drivers?
<h1st0> duk424: okay sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duk424> can I use pico?
<Skippy_X> I just picked up a 300MHz PII w/96 megs ram and a 30 gig hdd. It's loaded w/ W2K. At the house I'm running an ubuntu desktop (breezy). The only option I have at home is dialup.
<duk424> ;)
<h1st0> duk424: under the device section make sure the line is  Driver  "nvidia"
<Skippy_X> what I'd like to do is connect the laptop to the desktop and use the dial up line to connect to the web when I'm home.
<duk424> Yeah
<Skippy_X> Can this be done?
<duk424> It's set to that
<h1st0> duk424: it already is?
<duk424> h1st0: Yep
<h1st0> duk424: okay ctrl + x to exit nano and you don't need to save the file if thats the case.
<duk424> Mmm Hmm..
<h1st0> duk424: lets try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<h1st0> duk424: and what is the exact error you are getting.
<DaveTarmac`> mneptok: that command didn't work, "unrecognised wireless request 'scanning'".
<duk424> h1st0: nope, same error again
<smg> DaveTarmac`: iwlist eth0 scan
<h1st0> duk424: yes I understand what is the error?
<SkippyX> Wow. Weird.
<traff> Skippy, presume the PII is the laptop and the Desktop has the modem ?
<h1st0> SkippyX: yes it can be done you could just use remote desktop
<DaveTarmac`> great. no scna results :(
<h1st0> SkippyX: if you just want to share the internet connection thats antoher story.
<SkippyX> traff, Yes.
<h1st0> duk424: Does it tell you what the error is?
<eck> SkippyX: there are many many howtos on doing this, you basically just want to look for the ones on running a linux firewall
<DaveTarmac`> it was finding the network the day before yesterday
<duk424> h1st0: No Screens Found, before that though, it says: (EE) No devices detected
<eck> they will explain how to use a computer as a gateway
<h1st0> duk424: alright try lsmod | grep nvidia
<SkippyX> eck, Ok - I wawsn't having any luck w/ my search parameters...."using computer as a gateway" might be one to try.....
<duk424> nvidia               3933932  0
<duk424> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<h1st0> hrm... :(
<duk424> :)
<h1st0> duk424: alright cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<DaveTarmac`> how come there is no native wpa support for ubuntu anyway?
<h1st0> duk424: so we can see all the Error messages
<eck> SkippyX: just linux and gateway should give you a lot of pertinent things
<h1st0> DaveTarmac`: because of the version of network-manager that was with edgy
<gordonjcp> DaveTarmac`: because WPA sucks balls
<SkippyX> eck - thank you again!
<gordonjcp> it's the stupidest thing ever
<gordonjcp> never ever use WPA
<DaveTarmac`> why not
<h1st0> duk424: any relevant information there?
<DaveTarmac`> it's more secure than WEP
<h1st0> duk424: or is ti a bunch of stuff
<gordonjcp> it's a broken implementation of a failed security model
<gordonjcp> DaveTarmac`: no, it's massively insecure
<duk424> Nah, just (EE) No Devices detected
<riaal> installing again.. wish me luck
<gordonjcp> if you care about security, don't use wireless or use ipsec
<h1st0> duk424: are you sure your Device section said Driver    "nvidia"
<gordonjcp> if you don't care about security but just want to stop randoms leeching your wifi, WEP is plenty good enough
<h1st0> duk424: in the xorg.conf
<duk424> h1st0: yep
<DaveTarmac`> i just want something that is going to stop Joe BLow Anyone from utilising my bandwidth
<h1st0> duk424: alright well sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it to vesa
<h1st0> duk424: so we can atleast get X working.
<gordonjcp> DaveTarmac`: wep is good enough, and has same-day service
<eck> SkippyX: you don't really have to bother installing bind and doing fancy iptables stuff, you just need the parts about setting up a dhcp server and getting iptables to reroute the connections
<h1st0> duk424: cuz thats just goofy.
<gordonjcp> WPA is horribly slow
<duk424> haha :) yeah
<pirothezero> anyone here using hellanzb or sabnzbd?
<h1st0> duk424: what all have you done troubleshooting wise prior to this?  Like did you try to install binary drivers or something?
<DaveTarmac`> ok. i'm going to change my wifi settings to wep then try it again.
<SkippyX> eck - OK - just added those to the parameters....we'll see what pops up. (I loathe dial-up - but it's the only choice I've got at home).
<SkippyX> that's the reason I bought the laptop in the first place.
<h1st0> DaveTarmac`: just use wep you will be fine.  They would have to capture so much data any hoot
<SkippyX> Would I need to set up samba in order to share files between the laptop and the desktop
<SkippyX> ?
<eck> SkippyX: if both systems are *nix, use nfs
<h1st0> DaveTarmac`: well unless they arp poisonied but I won't get into that.
<duk424> h1st0: Umm, I attempted to get Beryl goin, then gave up on that, and mneptok helped me get it working again... then today I put a new graphics card in cause I couldn't find windows drivers for the old one... and since I was getting artifacting, I tried to redo the setup thing for xorg for the new graphics card...
<h1st0> SkippyX: are they both linux?
<eck> if you have windows in the mix, it is probably best to use samba, but that is more complicated than nfs
<h1st0> duk424: are you sure its an nvidia card?
<h1st0> duk424: lspci | grep VGA
<duk424> h1st0: yep
<SkippyX> h1st0, eck, no. The lappy is W2K (too weak for ubuntu), the desktop is breezy
<h1st0> SkippyX: yes then you would need samba
<duk424> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)
<h1st0> SkippyX: I will get you a good howto hold up
<eck> SkippyX: well between getting the gateway set up and getting samba working you have a bit of work cut out for yourself :-)
<duk424> ^^ Looks nVidia to me ;)
<eck> you will learn a lot though
<mneptok> SkippyX: Xubuntu for the laptop ;)
<h1st0> duk424: ahh maybe you need nvidia-glx-legacy let me check
<duk424> You call that a legacy card?
<SkippyX> mneptok, wireless?
<mneptok> SkippyX: hrm?
<SkippyX> h1st0, thank you!
<gordonjcp> DaveTarmac`: think about WEP as being like a Yale lock - it's easy to pick, it's easy to spring the bolt back, but most people will see a locked door and leave it alone
<gordonjcp> DaveTarmac`: if they really want in, they'll take a jemmy bar to the hinges
<SkippyX> mneptok, hrm? (don't know what that means.....)
<h1st0> SkippyX: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<h1st0> duk424: is it new or something?
<mneptok> SkippyX: what about wireless?
<duk424> h1st0: Nah, it's my old card from my old PC...
<SkippyX> I figured that Xubuntu was a possibility - but wasn't sure how well it would deal w/ wireless.
<duk424> h1st0: Just.. I thought it wasn't *that* old..
<DaveTarmac`> true. its not like where i live people know how to use computers anyway :)
<SkippyX> I'll be using a pcmcia card.
<duk424> h1st0: "legacy" for me is like GeForce 2...
<mneptok> DaveTarmac`: you live on Micrsoft's Redmond campus?!
<h1st0> duk424: well i'm checking which drivers you need but I bet that is the problem.
<DaveTarmac`> oooo ;)
<h1st0> duk424: did vesa get you in X
<eck> ok, random gnome question. is there a shortcut for clearing an input field?
<duk424> h1st0: yeah, it did..
<mneptok> DaveTarmac`: i'm just *full* of such clever remarks. /ignore while you still can. ;)
<SkippyX> mneptok, I've been reading that linux has difficulties w/ wireless. In fact thre's supposed to be some kind of initiatives going on....
<DaveTarmac`> which authentication type is best then? open, shared bor both?
<agliv5> Greetings all :) I've tried 3 times to install Ubuntu 6.6 AMD 64 and Grub is having problems... here's the output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8193  Please someone help!!!
<mneptok> SkippyX: WPA works great from my Thinkpad.
<SkippyX> mneptok, what's wpa?
<mneptok> SkippyX: all dependes on your 802.11 chipset
<eck> i.e. if i want to paste something, but i don't want to highlight the text in the field to delete it because that will overwrite what i have in the clipboard
<SkippyX> ah - so check compatability before I guy a card....
<h1st0> duk424: is that like a tnt2 card or something?
<duk424> h1st0: the old card was.. that's why I replaced it
<duk424> h1st0: but, it's an nvidia GeForce4 MX 440 now
<h1st0> duk424: alright i'm checking
<duk424> h1st0: thanks :)
<h1st0> duk424: yeah that driver should be working.  Did switching to vesa atleast get you in X?
<duk424> h1st0: yeah, Vesa got me into X
<duk424> though, it was running before with the nv driver.. just a little bit of artifacting..
<h1st0> duk424: okay well we can try sudo rmmod nvidia  and sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<SkippyX> h1st0, I just saw the link you posted. Thank you, sirrah.
<h1st0> duk424: then maybe try reinstalling nvidia-glx
<h1st0> SkippyX: np
<riaal> If I want to unstall "Alternate edgy" something like normal breezy.. text mode or OEM mode? (not xserv mode)
<h1st0> duk424: thats the only thing I can think of should jsut be working unless you have a goofy card.
<SkippyX> OK - and with that, I've got some reading to do.......have fun, y'all.
<SkippyX> thanks again!
<riaal> Is OEM install xserv?
<h1st0> duk424: or your xorg.conf is messed up somehow.
<duk424> h1st0: Alright, trying now...
<h1st0> riaal: no
<h1st0> riaal: oem mode is for vendors.  Basically they ship the PC and people create tehir user and pass etc...
<duk424> h1st0: is there a way to get it to just re generate an xorg.conf itself like it does during the install?
<h1st0> riaal: what do you want to do install desktop mode?
<h1st0> riaal: or command line only?
<agliv5> Can someone please help me with my problem that Grub is having?  Here's the output: Booting 'Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-amd-generic'
<agliv5> root (hda1,0)
<agliv5>   Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<agliv5> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-amd-generic root=/dev/sda8 ro quiet splash
<agliv5> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<agliv5> press any key to continue...
<riaal> h1st0: as easy as possible whit out xserv
<Tydor> anyone can help me please? =)
<h1st0> duk424: well you can look in /etc/X11/  for xorg.conf.bak or xorg.conf~  those should be backups.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should generate a new one ass well.
<h1st0> !grub | agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h1st0> !ask | Tydor
<ubotu> Tydor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riaal> h1st0: test or oem? whats the easyest?
<riaal> h1st0: text*
<h1st0> riaal: well if you don't want GNome or anything just select Install command line system
<h1st0> riaal: OEM is something completely different.
<h1st0> riaal: if you did the normall install 1st option you would get desktop version.
<h1st0> riaal: command line version is just a terminal no X windows etc...
<riaal> h1st0: Im confused, I will try the first alternative =) thanks
<h1st0> riaal: What kind of system do you want?
<h1st0> riaal: you're not making any sense to me.
<h1st0> riaal: DO you need a SERVER or DESKTOP
<h1st0> riaal: server as in webserver that you don't use day to day.
<ramvi> Is there an easy way to see all installed fonts?
<Tydor> ubotu, ok, sorry, when i try apt-get install ...return the message Impossible can find pacots
<h1st0> ramvi: I think if you point nautilus to fonts://
<h1st0> ramvi: err fonts:///
<ramvi> Thanks!
<h1st0> Tydor: ubotu is a robot.
<nothlit> fc-list, or xlsfonts
<h1st0> Tydor: what are you trying to install pacots?
<Tydor> amsn
<duk424> h1st0: what's the problem with using the vesa drivers anyway?
<h1st0> Tydor: sudo aptitude install amsn
<h1st0> duk424: nothing you just don't have 3d suport
<Tydor> any programs i can use it?
<h1st0> duk424: I think sudo rmmod nvidia and removign nvidia-glx and reinstalling it may fix your issue.
<h1st0> Tydor: huh?
<h1st0> !installing
<duk424> h1st0, yeah, I just tried that then, didn't work :(
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<h1st0> duk424: Thats just goofy.  Where did you get the card is it possibly a fake?
<duk424> h1st0: Nope, it's def not a fake, it worked for ages in my ol Windows box... came in a Packard bell machine
<duk424> :)
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<h1st0> duk424: maybe try the nvidia-glx-legacy package then.  Other than that I don't know.  I would put a post on the forums.
<duk424> *insert wtf moment here*
<duk424> I think I might be onto something
<duk424> it's working with the nv driver now?
<Tydor> i use the commando...and the message is can't find pacots with name or description, need OB files.
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h1st0> duk424: yeah most of the cards will work with the nv driver.
<h1st0> duk424: but you still won't have 3d support.
<h1st0> Tydor: you need to enable other repositories
<h1st0> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<h1st0> Tydor: you need to enable universe
<h1st0> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   windows and ubuntu on diff drives?
<Tydor> very thanks
<h1st0> Tydor: go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<h1st0> Tydor: and checkbox universe
<h1st0> Tydor: then you shoudl be able to install amsn
<jaxx> salve a tutti
<jaxx> come abilito l'accellerazione 3d delle ati ?
<agliv5> pseudoroot: windows is not installed; however hda1 is NTFS formated and has a faulty boot sector.... but it's only data on that drive so who cares?
<jaxx> ho provato a seguire diversi wiki e non ce la fo
<pseudoroot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jaxx> ok, i'm sorry
<h1st0> Got rid of all that wacom crap in xorg.conf finally.  I'm so lazy.
<duk424> Wow, victory!
<duk424> h1st0: the legacy drivers are working :D
<duk424> h1st0: Do you have one of those paypal donate buttons somewhere?
<h1st0> duk424: There are people on here that accept donations?
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   where is ubuntu installed?
<duk424> *shrug* I donate to people who help... also to people who aren't mneptok ;)
<duk424> mneptok: You know you love me ;)
<h1st0> lol
<bimberi> nice :)
<h1st0> duk424: well I have a paypal account but I don't know if I can accept donations on here hold up.
<agliv5> pseudoroot: sda8
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   are you booting to sda ?
<h1st0> duk424: http://www.ubuntu.com/donations  give them the money so they can improve ubuntu
<duk424> h1st0: Sure :)
<duk424> h1st0: thanks for your help
<h1st0> duk424: that page will explain donations they pay for devs etc... but i'm just bored so i'm here.
<agliv5> pseudoroot: sda1 = /boot ; sda5 = /swap ; sda7 = /home ; sda8 = /
<agliv5> pseudoroot: I don't know... I just followed the instructions on the liveCD durring install
<h1st0> duk424: this is how I learn mroe and more about linux.
<duk424> h1st0: :)
<agliv5> pseudoroot: or do you mean via bios?  hda1 is set not bootable in my BIOS...
<agliv5> pseudoroot: do you think GRUB is trying to boot from hda1?
<Tydor> thanks a lot, work now
<jaxx> hi i need help to activate 3d ati accelleration on my ubuntu (gnome)
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   yes
<agliv5> pseudoroot: well then GRUB is stupid!
<h1st0> !ati | jaxx
<ubotu> jaxx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juliux> !automatix
<h1st0> Tydor: np
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<h1st0> juliux: NO AUTOMATIX BAD
<agliv5> pseudoroot: how do we tell GRUB not to boot but only mount hda1?
<jaxx> thanx
<h1st0> jaxx: np
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   when you get grub menu, highlight 1st entry, then press "e" to edit .... then edit "root (hda1,0)" to "root (0,0)" ... try that
<juliux> h1st0, i only want to check the answer of the english bot, to have something simliar for the german one
<h1st0> juliux: It should just say NO AUTOMATIX BAD on it.
<gugu^> What printer is the best for Ubuntu?
<juliux> gugu^, hps are working well with linux
<agliv5> pseudoroot: I'm currently running from the LIveCD... can't I just edit the GRUB.conf file?
<gugu^> jughead, Hp LaserJet 1018 works?
<picca> anyone know if ubuntu supports the intel 3945 wireless card out of the box?
<h1st0> picca: wiki has hardware stuff listed.
<picca> thanks h1st0
<h1st0> picca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   yeah, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<agliv5> pseudoroot: locate was having problems finding it... but now that I know where it is, it seems logical ;)
<h1st0> agliv5: Yeah I dont' beleive you can use (hda1,0) in menu.1st grub won't understand that.
<h1st0> agliv5: sudo updatedb will update locates database.
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   make that "(hd0,0)"
<student> hello. I'm installing a Ubuntu 5.10 and at 83%, when installing the fonts (TTF) it started working slow. Now it installs X-Chat at 84% and lasts for 10 minutes already. What's wrong with it? Should I try again?
<agliv5> guys sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty!!!
<gugu^> does Hp LaserJet 1018 works on ubuntu?
<agliv5> pseudoroot: what's up with that?
<drayen> I was reading : http://bakery.cakephp.org/articles/view/70 and saw gwoo's comment about checking out the bakery implementation of tagging - when can i find the code for the bakery?
<bimberi> gugu^: Ubuntu has drivers for it.  Check at linuxprinting.org how good they are
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   ?
<coolbone> g'morning
<drayen> doh. wrong window:S
<pseudoroot> gugu^:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<gugu^> bimberi, ok thx
<agliv5> pseudoroot: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst brings up an empty file???
<coolbone> guick n00b question, im having troubles after installing LAMP and considering to reinstall (this time using the ubuntu documentation instead of random google'd search) will i have to remove the origional packages that i installed? and if so, is there an apt-get command that i can grep on to list the exact package name to remove?
<pseudoroot> perhaps because you're looking in livecd files?
<daviey> coolbone, to list packages installed dpkg -l
<coolbone> ah, so then i do have to remove those packages?
<nothlit> coolbone: use apt-get autoremove with --purge on the list of apps you used to install lamp
<coolbone> ok, so find the packages with dpkg and remove with the --purge option
<TeePOG> how do I tell, out of an ssh session only, which version of Ubuntu is on the remote server?
<bimberi> !version | TeePOG
<ubotu> TeePOG: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<TeePOG> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> TeePOG: np :)
<agliv5> pseudoroot: so how do I edit the files on sda1 = /boot ?
<TeePOG> inspecting the incumbent systems and all
<student> is it normal for Ubuntu 5.10 installation to last for more than 3 hours?
<keck0f> i plan to run a linuxserver for the next few years. I should install 6.06LTS instead of 6.10, right?
<erikja> !chatzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chatzilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agliv5> student: it depends on how old your computer is ;)
<h1st0> keck0f: yes
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   not sure... maybe /dev/sda1/boot/.... ?
<erikja> How can I install chatzilla on mozilla installed on Edgy ?
<student> agliv5, it's Pentium 4 2.8 GHz. But it takes 15 minutes just to pass the Installing X-Chat for example, and i dont know why ....
<agliv5> pseudoroot: I can see sda1 in nautilus, but I can't mount it for some reason...
<h1st0> erikja: just via the addons page no?
<keck0f> h1st0: thanx
<erikja> I'll have a look
<h1st0> erikja: not sure how the addons work with linux haven't really tried to add one
<agliv5> student: dual system i.e. windows & ubuntu?  And why 5.1? 6.06 is the newest stable Ubuntu....
<pseudoroot> agliv5:   sry I don't have a quick answer to that - I haven't done much recovery stuff from livecd
<erikja> hlst0, ok.. I cannot get it to work the addon
<agliv5> student: do you know if your CPU is x32 or x64 Arch?
<sloof3> What's the difference betweent he dekstop and server install isos?
<agliv5> pseudoroot: ok I get back to you when I figure out how to mount sda1...
<student> agliv5, because 5.10 is what i have right now. Yes, dual system ... and the CPU is on 32 bits
<pirothezero> desktops are meant for user interaction, they have more ui stuff involved, the server builds have the ability to run php,mysql services straight from the install
<coolbone> hrm, please forgive the ignorance, i am having trouble finding the options to list the packages used with dpkg... is there a log file i can cat to display recently installed packages?
<gharz> guys, i've just installed azureus using automatix... when i try to download a bittorrent... it doesn't say open with azureus... how do i associate torrent files to azureus?
<pirothezero> -i is reall the only one you need coolbone
<sloof3> pirothezero: So if I have the desktop disc I can do a server install just just fine.  I didn't see any difference in sources.list.
<agliv5> student: U sure you don't want 6.06?  What's your partitions table look like?  i.e. how much space where and what filesystems?
<pirothezero> you can do the server install on any of the releases, its just a matter of how much work you want to do
<agliv5> Can anybody help me mounting a local HD from a liveCD?
<pirothezero> if you need server specific stuff the server cd will help you out on that when you install the base at the same time
<sloof3> pirothezero: I don't mind apt-get a few extar things
<student> agliv5, i am installing it on a primary partition ext3 of 10 GB. And i am planning on installing 6 on Monday, but would be nice if this 5.10 would work today
<sloof3> pirothezero: I'll just make sure I install sshd
<pirothezero> if its a server that will be acting as a desktop as a test machine for some reason then doesnt matter which cd you go for really
<student> i don't think the size of the disk is much of a problem, though something is strange
<sloof3> pirothezero: It's a desktop CD that will be on server hardware acting as a server
<agliv5> student: I need to know all your partitions inorder to help you...
<pirothezero> ah gotcha
<nProtect> Graphic Card cannot support OpenGL. I cannot play games (Sorry. I am a thailand)
<pirothezero> well then as long as the architecture matches, you are good to go
<pseudoroot> gharz:   typically to assoc any type of file you right click it, select "properties", and set the program in the "open with" tab
<sloof3> pirothezero: ok good.
<gugu^> I had instaled Canon N670U, and his working with errors,  when i give him to preview his scaning a half of page and stops, afetr that he give me this "Failed to Start scanner: Error during device I/O"
<sloof3> pirothezero: thanks
<pirothezero> np
<pirothezero> test
<agliv5> student: what does fdisk -l say ?
<pihus> Why is it so that when running beryl there isn't "shut down" and "restart" option when clicking the shut down button in upper-right corner?
<pihus> but when running gnome wm then there are those options too
<pseudoroot> gugu^:   unless someone here has an answer first, I'd try searching the ubuntu forums for "N670U"
<student> agliv5, so it's one NTFS partition as primary, another logical ntfs, a logical swap and another primary with ext3
<student> fdisk says nothing, cause the Ubuntu is in installation process ... for 4 hours
<omegabeta> Am I allowed to ask wine questions in here? related to ubuntu/wow?
<pseudoroot> gugu^:   or "canoscan" in general
<h1st0> omegabeta: sure just dont' know if they will get answered.
<h1st0> omegabeta: unless someone has experience with wine/wow
<omegabeta> k :)
<pirothezero> i managed to pull it off about 6 months ago
<h1st0> pihus: this is a known bug I believe but beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<pirothezero> before i quit playing
<pirothezero> not sure what the updates have been now, let alone with burning crusade out so can't help you here myself at least =/
<omegabeta> Question : I compiled wine from source, open up terminal and type in wine (url of wow) - Works a charm, untill i login, just a blank screen witht eh character tabs on the side.. and of course trying to go in gamer errors oout at world load..any ideas?
<h1st0> omegabeta: did you check the appdb.winehq.com for a howto on getting wine working?
<agliv5> student: so something like:  hda1 = NTFS primary ; hda2 = NTFS logical ; hda3 = /swap ; hda4 = /root (ext3)  Close?
<omegabeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300253&page=1&highlight=world+of+warcraft
<omegabeta> thats what i read
<agliv5> student: what does fdisk -l say?
<enano> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu as dualboot with winxp. I can't load the "gui" because me nvidia card doesn't work. So is there any way trough GRUB I can just load a text-mode version or something? So I can DL the drivers and install them? Thanks!
<omegabeta> all the config is just for sound, I can do without that cause I'd rather listen to tunes anway
<student> agliv5, how could i type fdisk or see the partitions if the system is blocked by the installer? if i type alt+ctrl+f2 and login this console blocks too ... so i can get no prompt
<h1st0> omegabeta: maybe post a reply to that message explaining your problem following his instructions.
<omegabeta> Ye, guess I might have to
<h1st0> enano: select recovery mode.  or you could hit ctrl+alt+f1 when the X fails to get a prompt
<h1st0> enano: are you getting an error or anythign?
<agliv5> student: I didn't realize that the installtion is still running... that's bad!!!
<agliv5> student: running x-chat from a second system?
<enano> h1st0: nope, I'm just getting some colored "sections" on my screen
<student> yes a 2nd computer
<h1st0> enano: what if you hit ctrl+alt+f1 do you get a prompt to log in?
<student> anyway i decided to install ubuntu 6 on monday
<student> or debian etch even better cause i am getting tired of ubuntu
<student> thanks for your help
<enano> h1st0: sec, booting now
<gugu^> pseudoroot, ok i`l search
<enano> h1st0: yep, got the login
<h1st0> enano: okay now you can login and fix drivers.  what type of card do you have?
<mando> Hi guys, I new to ubuntu and I am looking for a torrent client. I know there is bittorrent, but I cant make it list all my files and run in the background. A window jusst pops up - like a ordinary download and i if I close it. the download stops ...  any suggestions ?! :S
<enano> h1st0: nvidia geforce gts
<enano> h1st0: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy --> gonna try that guide
<osman> mando:ktorrent
<h1st0> !nvidia | enano
<ubotu> enano: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Some urgent help with home networking needed (im setting ut my jinzora jukebox in my home wlan for tomorrows party)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> I can ping my computers but i cant find shared folders in the network! Do i need to set up some NFS stuff or what?
<h1st0> enano: I would follow the one from ubotu
<enano> h1st0: ok, will do. Thanks mate!
<mando> osman: Can't I make bittorrent look and behave like I explained?
<enano> h1st0: hmm, that guide is trough the gui though, can only use text-mode :/
<keck0f> how can i allow user "root" to use administrative-parts of the cups-webinterface? http://localhost:631/admin (user "root" is member of group "lpadmin", root's pw is set correctly)
<h1st0> enano: well basically you have to enable universe repository by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<h1st0> enano: err actually just try sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<h1st0> enano: what do you get?
<georgeous> How can I know if I have a virus?
<vinboy> if u get cold
<Ribs> headaches
<Ribs> runny nose
<bullgard1> Does there exist a channel on irc.gnome.org to discuss GNOME/Ubuntu  matters?
<vinboy> or more serious like HIV
<h1st0> georgeous: are you talking about in linux?
<tunganet> is it true that there are no virus for linux?
<h1st0> georgeous: or on windows?
<tunganet> nor spyware?
<georgeous> Does computer catch virus from person?
<enano> h1st0: it's installing!
<Ribs> georgeous, no :)
<tunganet> omg we have the same question!
<tunganet> does linux catch viruses at all?
<h1st0> enano: alright well after nvidia-glx is done you can restart X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<georgeous> How would computer have runny nose?
<vinboy> linux does have virus and spyware
<vinboy> but that is uncommon
<tunganet> oh what..
<tunganet> oh
<h1st0> vinboy: really and how would that get installed?
<h1st0> vinboy: not possible with sudo
<tunganet> oh
<vinboy> ?
<tunganet> so there is no virus?
<tunganet> right hlst0?
<h1st0> tunganet: there is no way for software to get installed without you knowing it so no not exactly.
<tunganet> ohh
<h1st0> tunganet: this isn't windows.  You don't need antivirus in linux.
<georgeous> If computer has virus will be danger to my internets?
<h1st0> !offtopic georgeous
<h1st0> !offtopic | georgeous
<ubotu> georgeous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<georgeous> What?
<tunganet> hehe no viruses for linux.. cool :D
<jin> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<enano> h1st0: rebooted after install was complete, screen is still facked
<h1st0> enano: okay, try nvidia-xconfig
<tunganet> umm
<h1st0> enano: err sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tunganet> ubuntu cannot watch other players except for (flash players)?
<h1st0> enano: and what are the results of lsmod | grep nvidia
<h1st0> tunganet: what are you talking about?
<tunganet> like
<tunganet> ai nvm :D
<h1st0> tunganet: streaming movies?
<tunganet> no like
<Stuartmax> anyone know how to boot the Ubuntu live cd on a pentium dual core please?......crashes on boot...
<tunganet> oh my bad
<h1st0> Stuartmax: check the cd for defects
<mando> Following problem: I am connected to a router, but because of other users using torrent client and such programms I get a really slow internet connection.
<tunganet> how do i watch wma?
<mando> Question: Is there a programm or tool or whatever that allows me managing the speed between the two computers in the network ?
<Stuartmax> hlsto...disk is ok...boots on a petium 4...but not on a dual core machine
<tunganet> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stuartmax> hlsto....can't get any linux live cd distos to run on duel core ..all seem to crash at boot
<tunganet> damnit, real player cant play wma?
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  Anyone have expierence in mounting local HDs from a LiveCD?
<agliv5> tunganet: mplayer-plugin can...
<tunganet> do i dl that?
<enano> h1st0: just had to sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, works now, thanks :)
<agliv5> tunganet: please address everyone dirrectly, otherwise messages get lost.... now what exactically are you trying to do?  play a wma on your HD or streaming media?
<tunganet> how do i address you directly
<mando> How can i controll mange the devision of Speed in a network?
<tunganet> agliv5, how do i address you directly?
<agliv5> tunganet: that's how ;)
<tunganet> how did you do it lol
<tunganet> so i just type your name + comma? and type the rest?
<mando> tunganet... it's enotugh to just type the name in front of everything
<tunganet> oh
<tunganet> never knew that, sorry
<agliv5> tunganet: (nick-prefix) then press tab and it will autocomplete
<mando> ;)
<gumpstered> how would i mount an external hfs hd?
<tunganet> agliv5: hello
<knovak> Is there a way to change the little Ubuntu menu icon (the one that if you click, the menu pops up? Its on all panels)
<tunganet> mando is this right?
<agliv5> tunganet: Hi, so what is it that you want?
<mando> yeah, it works ;)
<mando> tunganet: taht was for you
<tunganet> agliv5:  i want to play WMA on browser and from HD
<agliv5> mando: but using the tab - autocomplete funktion is very helpfull
<agliv5> tunganet: mplayer
<drin> tunganet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tunganet> agliv5: appliation -> add/remove -> mplayer
<techie> good morning. I have a double boot xp/ubuntu. Is there a way to read some of my pdf and txts files through Ubuntu from xp?
<mando> agliv5: didn't even know about the feature, thx fot the tipp ;)
<agliv5> tunganet: do you understand how to use tab to autocomplete nick-names in chat? it's a very helpful feature...
<tunganet> agliv5:  like this?
<tunganet> agliv5: yes yes?
<mando> tunganet: looks good to me ;)
<tunganet> yay :D
<techie> I guess you are all busy. I will be back later.
<mando> however, still don't know how to controll the internet speed, if I am in a network connected to a router ... :(
<techie> any recommended books for learning Ubuntu on my own?
<Lynoure> techie: yes, by installing ext3 support on XP.
<binary-cowboy> list
<wqesaffdsa> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<binary-cowboy> hey all
<ailean> techie wait
<techie> Lynoure, thanks  but first I have to figure out how to do that.
<Lynoure> techie: I cannot remember the details either but I bet it's googlable
<ailean> techie, i'm sending you something
<binary-cowboy> sorry wqesaffdsa -- I was trying to type in google and selected XChat
<techie> sounds good Lyunoure I will do that
<agliv5> tunganet: how am I supposed to tell the difference if you type out every char of my nick or autocomplete via tab???
<ailean> techie, this will allow you to read ext3 from windows
<tunganet> agliv5:  well im not :)
<tunganet> agliv5: i typed agli [tab]  this
<techie> ailean> thanks ailean but .... how do I find whatever you are sending me! LOL where do i find it.
<ailean> techie what IRC prog are you using?
<agliv5> tunganet: I'll take your word on it ;)  so is mplayer working out for you?
<techie> xchat
<ailean> techie, PM me your email addy and I'll email it
<ailean> techie easier this way
<techie> ailean> xchat, do you want me to use a different one
<ailean> techie, no it's fine
<tunganet> hm no..
<tunganet> agliv5: nope
<tunganet> agliv5: but its' okay i guess its the file
<agliv5> tunganet: why not?
<Lynoure> techie: http://fs-driver.org
<ailean> techie just that sometimes sending files through IRC can be a bit tempremental
<tunganet> agliv5: maybe its the file's problem
<techie> ailean> second day using this how do i pm you here
<agliv5> tunganet: what did you do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.128.188.157]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ailean> techie type "/msg ailean email@email.com"
<tunganet> agliv5: oh nvm it does work LOL
<mando> is there a channel to ask for torrent pages?
<agliv5> tunganet: I don't think that mplayer supports wma by default...
<agliv5> tunganet: We Green?
<vinboy> can someone tell me the difference between these 2 lines:
<vinboy> deb http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/ testing main contrib non-free
<gharz> guys, i've just installed ubuntu 6.10...i'm having problem with Gaim... if i open Gaim twice or more... there are two or more instances that are running...
<vinboy> deb http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<vinboy> oops
<vinboy> no
<ailean> techie in fact, it's at http://fs-driver.org/ if you can get it from there - but run it in windows
<tunganet> agliv5: what do u mean by default..
<gharz> the icons are showing at the system tray
<vinboy> sorry
* apokryphos hands diff to vinboy
<vinboy> wrong place
<vinboy> :D
<mando> gharz: you nned to klick on the icon - right next to the clock - if you want to see your contact list
<mando> gharz: click it again, and the list disappears again
<agliv5> tunganet: I meant that if you just installed mplayer w/o any extra packages that it might not be able to play wma... I don't know if it supports wma without extra packages...
<tunganet> agliv5:where do i find the extra?
<agliv5> tunganet:  IS IT WORKING OR NOT ?
<tunganet> um other files
<gharz> mando: what i'm concern is... if i run Gaim and then i open/click another Gaim... another Gaim opens.
<tunganet> agliv5:  let me check hold on
<GFawkes1> hello
<gharz> there should only be 1 instance of Gaim running right?
<techie> ailean> did you get my pm
<GFawkes1> i have a problem with my X700 vga card can anyone plzz help me?
<techie> ailean>just wanted to know that you got my email before I leave.
<mando> gharz: I suppose I can't help you then ... Don't really know what you mean + I'm new to ubuntu as well ... sorry :S
<GFawkes1> well my problem is i get a screen freeze at shutdown
<agliv5> Can anyone help me mount a local HD partition from a LiveCD?  I can't seem to figure out the correct args for mount...  Anyone happen to know or have a link to a guide?
<agliv5> tunganet: still trying or what's taking so long?
<tunganet> agliv5: hold on
<tom47> agliv5 first you create a mount point
<innu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374201 help needed ...
<drin> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<agliv5> tom47: I tried sudo mkdir /xyz but when I tried to mount the hd to /xyz it didn't work...
<drin> agliv5: you see the link m8?
<mando> Do you guys know good torrent - clients to run under ubuntu
<agliv5> drin: I see the drive in nautilus, but cant mount it dirrectly
<tunganet> agliv5: nope..doesnt work
<hilkuri> agliv5, begin with sudo mkdir /media/xyz
<soundray> !torrent | mando
<agliv5> tom47:  it said that /xyz is not a block device...
<ubotu> mando: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<drin> agliv5: sorry too busy to help you out further. Just giving you a quick link
<drin> agliv5:  sorry
<LinTux> I was looking at buying a webcam which are the best for compatibility with Ubuntu?
<agliv5> tunganet: Google is our friend :) Check out this hit http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/AV/windows-media.html
<marcin_ant> hi guys I got trivial question - how to setup another user on my machine as superuser?
<mando> soundray: thx, where, how do i get it?
<agliv5> hilkuri: will do, hang on whilst I try
<ailean> marcin_ant any user can be a superuser using sudo and the correct password
<soundray> !software | mando
<ubotu> mando: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<ailean> !sudo | marcin_ant
<ubotu> marcin_ant: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mando> soundray: thx ;)
<LinTux> what is the best webcams to by for use with Linux & Skype
<soundray> agliv5: if you see a drive in nautilus, it means that it
<ikonia_> LinTux google for ones with native linux support
<soundray> agliv5: if you see a drive in nautilus, it means that it is mounted already
<apokryphos> LinTux: no webcam support for Skype on Linux
<soundray> agliv5: check with 'mount' by itself
<marcin_ant> ailean: so when I create another user on my machine for example with useradd then this account is automatically in sudoers group?
<ikonia_> marcin_ant no you have to add him
<soundray> LinTux: use ekiga for video chat
<marcin_ant> ikonia: and this was my question - how can I do this?
<ailean> marcin_ant sorry, i misunderstood you
<agliv5> soundray: It can't be mounted because when I double-click the drive I get an error message that nautilus can not mount the drive...
<ikonia_> marcin_ant vi the sudoers file and it tells you how to edit it
<LinTux> Problem is my Radio Ham friends all use skype
<ikonia_> LinTux but there is no webcam support for skype
<soundray> agliv5: try 'mount' please
<agliv5> hilkuri: sudo mount -t ext2 /media/GRUB/ /sda1 error mount point /sda1 does not exist.... but the drive that I am trying to mount is sda1....
<ikonia_> agliv5 thats the wrong command
<ikonia_> agliv5 sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/GRUB is correct
<innu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374201 help needed ...
<soundray> agliv5: 'sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt' (use /mnt for temporary mounting)
<marcin_ant> ikonia: thanks but as I understand the best option is to add some user to admin group
<ikonia_> innu there is nothing in your PS that shows cpu at 80 - 100
<ikonia_> marcin_ant you can do that if the admin group is in the sudoers file
<mando> ubotu: there are so many different clients. Which one do you suggest ?
<marcin_ant> yes it is - there is %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ikonia_> marcin_ant done deal
<innu> ikonia_, that is the problem. If i look statistic then its all time 80-100% and all is so slow, but ps aux dosen't show what uses cpu like this.
<agliv5> ikonia   It worked!!! and it's so simple when you know how but so frustrating when you don't
<marcin_ant> ikonia: and comment that Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<TeePOG> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia_> innu show me the output of top in the forum or a pastebin
<innu> output of?
<ikonia_> marcin_ant they will do with sudo -i as they are in the sudoers files
<soundray> innu: use top or gnome-system-monitor to find the culprit
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >teepog
<mando> soundray: there are so many different kinds of torrent clients. Which one do you suggest for a newbe that used win before ?
<ikonia_> innu top please
<ikonia_> mando try them and see which one you like
<innu> kk
<marcin_ant> ikonia: and this is what I need - now I only need to find in my head or google how to add user to group from CLI
<soundray> mando: I don't use torrent. (I responded because it is a FAQ)
<marcin_ant> ikonia: :)
<ikonia_> marcin_ant usermod -G admin $user
<soundray> marcin_ant: 'adduser username admin'
<ikonia_> or useradd -g users -G admin $user
<mando> ikonia_: oki :)
<marcin_ant> ikonia: thank you a lot :)
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use Poseidon for UML ? Becaus efor me it's  very slow
<agliv5> ikonia_:  I've only been trying to get this to work for the past 3 hours.... and then you come along and solve my problem in 30sec...
<ikonia_> agliv5 not a problem. Happy to help
<innu> ikonia_, this shows memory probs. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8213/
<ikonia_> agliv5 soundray had it right too
<mando> soundray: all right, i 'll follow ikonia_ suggestion
<mando> soundray: thx though :D
<ikonia_> innu what are you having problems with - memory or cpu - as you said it was cpu before
<ikonia_> innu from your top output the only big things you have running are totem movie play (will be big) and mysqld (big database ??)
<ikonia_> and thats not even real memory
<innu> ikonia_, gnome-system-monitor show that CPU is 90-100% all the time. 'Free' and 'top' shows that my memory is almoust full.
<agliv5> ikonia_ I need to edit grub so that it no longer tries to boot from the wrong partition... I've got the .lst open but what do I change without killing everything?
<ikonia_> innu beryl looks a bit greed
<ikonia_> greedy
<innu> ikonia_, i have tried stopping beryl, totem, apache, mysqld. nothing good
<ikonia_> agliv5 put your grub config in a pastebin - then I'l query your config and give you the correct values
<jokoon> are there any good reason Is should not install ntfs-3g ?
<ikonia_> innu well if you can't show me whats eating the ram/cpu - its hard to tell - what spec machine is this
<gregory> xxx
<ikonia_> jokoon yes it can corrupt your ntfs data
<gothic_BoY> haiii................
<jokoon> ikonia but the driver is now 1.0 so it is still beta ?
<ikonia_> gothic_BoY normally we say "hello"
<innu> ikonia, amd 3000+, 1gb ram. I wan't to show, but i can't see it even myself.
<agliv5> ikonia_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8214/ remember trying to help me out installing x264 and mplayer yesterday?
<ikonia_> jokoon depends on the version- I don't know if its still beta - check the website
<ikonia_> innu according to top you're using %47 cpu - and your memory looks fine
<soundray> I need a piece of newbie C help please. I'm trying to determine a remainder with in[0] [j] %=tmpd but I get "invalid operands to binary %". "in[0] [j] /=tmpd" works...
<ikonia_> agliv5 yes I remember it will
<mipsi> hey all, was wondering if someone might be able to give me a little assistance with a small annoyance with firestarter using ubuntu. It has only recently started popping up entries from two of ubuntu's update servers for incoming connections (SYN/ACK) and wont let me download updates from them unless i turn the firewall off... Any ideas please?
<innu> ikonia_, i think i found mistake. vino-server is suppicious process and i searched google. one has same problem
<ikonia_> soundray don't you have to escape the /
<epignosis> does anyone have a recommendation for a podcast client, I used Doppler in windows. I need a client that will let me edit the artist, album, etc tag
<ikonia_> innu no idea what vino server is
<innu> same here
<innu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/31037
<ikonia_> innu according to the top output your not running vinno-server
<soundray> ikonia_: no, the / is from the code that compiles.
<OrTigaS> how to see my thumb drive?
<ikonia_> soundray apologies - my mistake
<jrib> OrTigaS: you should be able to just plug it in
<agliv5> ikonia_ well I decided that I missed 6.06 so I formated everything and installed 6.06 but now Grub is trying to mount the wrong partition... how stupid!
<ikonia_> I'll take another look
<ikonia_> agliv5 get the config into a pastebin and lets take a look
<OrTigaS> it doest detect thats y i ask :P
<hilkuri> vino server is vnc-server for remote desktop
<innu> k, thats not my mistake still... im out of thoughts.
<jrib> OrTigaS: does it show up in dmesg when you plug it in?
<ikonia_> hilkuri thank you
<agliv5> ikonia_:  I already sent you the link.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8214/
<OrTigaS> let me look
<ikonia_> agliv5 sorry I missed the link
<ikonia_> hang on
<hilkuri> you can turn it off from menu system -> settings
<ikonia_> hilkuri he's not got it installed
<soweto76> Please tell me what is the name of the bot on this channel.
<ikonia_> soweto76 ubot
<soweto76> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia_> ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia_> oops
<agliv5> ikonia_: no need to appoligize.... I'm overgreatfull that I'm finally getting some good quality assistance ;)
<ikonia_> ubotu
<ikonia_> soweto76 no problem
<ikonia_> agliv5 okey dokey - are you running 6.0.6 amd64 ?
<ikonia_> 6.06 before the natzi's pick up on my typo
<agliv5> ikonia_: I'm trying to ;)
<cisforcojo> hey guys anyone awake?
<ikonia_> agliv5 ok  - just wwanted to make sure I was looking at the right part
<soundray> cisforcojo: no
<ikonia_> agliv5 can you tell me which hard disk and partition your install is on ?
<epignosis> does anyone have a recommendation for a podcast client, I used Doppler in windows. I need a client that will let me edit the artist, album, etc tag
<ikonia_> agliv5 is the /dev/sda8 correct ?
<cisforcojo> nice, does ubuntu reserve space on removable media?
<cisforcojo> i deleted a bunch of files from my ipod but no space was freed
<cisforcojo> now I deleted everythign and there's only 1.3 GB listed as available on the drive (there should be 4GB0
<soundray> cisforcojo: empty the trash
<cisforcojo> soundray: done it already
<cisforcojo> there's NOTHING on the ipod
<ikonia_> cisforcojo isn't that something to do with how the TOC works
<ikonia_> cisforcojo you can't just delete fiels you need an application to manage teh files
<cisforcojo> TOC?
<soundray> cisforcojo: is it mounted as a USB mass storage device?
<cisforcojo> ikonia: tried gtkPOD first, then said fuck it and did it manually
<agliv5> ikonia_: sda8 = / "root" yes
<ikonia_> I'm not up to speed on ipods - I just remember something about accesing the hard drive directly = breaks the disk TOC
<ikonia_> cisforcojo no need for language
<[Nige] > hi all
<ikonia_> agliv5 ok - thats great
<[Nige] > anyone know of a good css editor?
<cisforcojo> soundray: i'm not sure, it's automounted and there's nothing in my fstab. i added something but that didhingn't seem to change anyt
<jrib> cisforcojo: .Trash-*  is usually hidden on the device, not sure if you checked for hidden files
<cisforcojo> ikonia: my mistake
<[Nige] > the one that comes with nvu sucks
<cisforcojo> jrib: yeah I check for it. ls -al shows nothing
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! I cant get folder sharing in my network to work! I have shared them as SMB-folders but i cant locate them on the "other" computer in my network!
<ikonia_> agliv5 try changing the (hd1,0) line to (hd0,7)
<agliv5> ikonia_:  I don't know yet what's so great about that.... FYI hda1 is only NTFS Data and has a faulty boot-sector.... but since it's only DATA, wo cares?
<ikonia_> agliv5 I can only take an educated guess at the correct option as I don't know your system
<ikonia_> agliv5 ahhh you have a hda1
<soundray> cisforcojo: check on the command line with 'du /media/ipod' (assuming that it is mounted on /media/ipod)
<ikonia_> agliv5 my mistake
<ikonia_> agliv5 change (hd1,0) to (hd1,7)
<ikonia_> agliv5 all instances
<ikonia_> agliv5 I'm %90 certain that will work
<agliv5> ikonia_:  hda1 is NTFS data no boot, sda1 is /boot, sda5 is /swap, sda7 is /home, sda8 is / "root" -- that's it...
<ikonia_> soundray I'm not sure, but I don't think it will matter, apple uses some strange way to allocate the tOC on ipods - thats why you have to use itunes style apps to access it
<ikonia_> agliv5 poooh you have /boot
<OrTigaS> [17194062.700000]  usb 7-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<ikonia_> on a seperate partition
<OrTigaS> [17194062.812000]  usb 7-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<agliv5> ikonia_: yes
<OrTigaS> is that my thumb drive?
<soundray> OrTigaS: no pasting
<ikonia_> agliv5 ok - so root should be either (hd1,0) or (hd1,7) - I can't be certain - but its one of those too
<ikonia_> two
<epignosis> does anyone have a recommendation for a podcast client, I used Doppler in windows. I need a client that will let me edit the artist, album, etc tag
<soundray> OrTigaS: there is no way to tell
<OrTigaS> what should be?
<ikonia_> OrTigaS what are you talking about
<soundray> OrTigaS: clearly you have a USB device that doesn't work.
<agliv5> ikonia_: why hda? my root is sda8? is it supposed to mount sda8 to hda?
<OrTigaS> if plug my thumb drive?
<ikonia_> agliv5 didn't say hda  - I said hd
<cisforcojo> du doesn't show much
<cisforcojo> there's just nothing on the drive
<agliv5> ikonia_: I see, what's the difference?
<soundray> epignosis: I don't know about podcast clients, but there is an abundance of ID3 tag editors. exfalso is one I like
<RandomizeR> hey, i have a question: i need to copy my old linux installation over a new one on a separate HD.. what files do i need to KEEP from the new installation so it'd still boot correctly? so far i know i'll need to maintain the data in /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab (i'm actually planning to merge the configuration from the old and new installations), what else do i need to keep? plz help!
<ikonia_> agliv5 (hd1,0) or (hd1,7)
<ikonia_> agliv5 grub doesn't reference hard disks the same
<OrTigaS> how t make my thumd drive work?
<ikonia_> agliv5 all disks are "hd"
<agliv5> ikonia_: I meant between hda and hd?
<poningru> RandomizeR: yeah thats it as long as you keep the same kernel name and initrd image
<ikonia_> RandomizeR you need to change the grub menu, re-install the boot sector, edit the fstab
<ikonia_> agliv5 there is no difference, hda is how linux shows the first ide disk - hd is how grub references any hard disk
<soundray> OrTigaS: error -71 is a sign of flaky USB hardware. Sometimes it helps to unplug and replug the device, or use a different socket.
<RandomizeR> so other than fstab and menu.lst, i can overwrite everything else with the old installation?
<ikonia_> agliv5 they are two different methods of accessing the hard disk - onefor the OS one for the grub boot loader
<OrTigaS> okay thanks
<ixiion> feisty herd 5 is delayed ,any info why ?
<Ragnak> hi all. anyone know when is the release date for Feisty Herd 5?
<cisforcojo> should i have to modify ubuntu to setup mounting an ipod? It seems as though this is pretty standard.
<cisforcojo> it even mounted it to /media/ipod
<GaiaX11> Ragnak: !feisty
<jrib> Ragnak: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Ragnak> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >Ragnak
<agliv5> ikonia_: I don't think what you are suggesting is going to work... hang on a sec whist I check something...
<ikonia_> agliv5 explain why you don't think its going to work
<fuzz> hi guys, can someone help me get beryl to work under my ubuntu feisty?
<Ragnak> thxs GaiaX11, jrib
<fuzz> with dualscreen
<OrTigaS> i just installed wine but it not shows in application
<arkaitz_> Hey
<OrTigaS> or system
<soundray> OrTigaS: it's not supposed to. Read the docs
<ikonia_> fyi : /join #ubuntu+1 for fesity and #ubuntu-effects for berylo
<arkaitz_> how can I unistall totally a installed package and all its dependences?
<soundray> !wine > OrTigaS
<ikonia_> arkaitz_ use synaptic
<OrTigaS> i want to make it show there
<soundray> OrTigaS: read the docs please
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> can anyone here please help me getting my shared network folders acutally *shared*?
<arkaitz_> ikonia_ I used synaptic, the thing is that it doesnt unistall the package completely because when I install it again it doesnt have the default options but the ones I changed
<cisforcojo> sudo apt-get autoremove will get rid of any packages that are unusesd
<cisforcojo> unused
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: give a problem description. Be precise.
<cisforcojo> anyone know why my ipod would show less then half it's size?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-170-208-86.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<freshmint> is mame available for ubuntu?
<ikonia_> arkaitz_ probablysave the config files - select the force remove option
<OrTigaS> already open and read part of it before i ask
<OrTigaS> let me look
<agliv5> ikonia_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8193  that's why...
<guspad> freshmint, xmame
<ikonia_> agliv5 did you try (hd1,7)
<guspad> freshmint, yes it's
<arkaitz_> ikonia_: where is that option?
<ikonia_> agliv5 I said it could be either but I can't be sure as I do'nt know your system
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> soundray: i have two computer in my home network that can ping each other, no firewall, i have shared folders on the "server" computer with Sys->Admin->SharedFolders, as SMB-folders. But the client computer cant find them!
<ikonia_> arkaitz_ hang on
<ikonia_> arkaitz_ look at whatyou've typed
<freshmint> guspad, is it available in apt-get repos?
<ikonia_> agliv5 root (hda1,0)
<ikonia_> I said (hd1,0)
<ikonia_> I just explained its not hda for grub - its hd
<guspad> freshmint, do: aptitude search mame
<shaki> hello people, somebody know the commands for bitchx for to set ident/nickname/ another server/realname/ alternate nick ? somebody knows ???
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: what happens when you do "Places - Connect to server" and enter all the appropriate info?
<ikonia_> shaki thats not client specific
<guspad> freshmint, in a terminal
<ikonia_> shaki /msg nickserv help
<freshmint> guspad, sure
<guspad> freshmint, u never know....
<guspad> :P
<agliv5> ikonia_:  I have not tried anything yet and am recluctant to because I'm currently running from the liveCD and what to get it RIGHT for the next boot ;)
<ikonia_> agliv5 look at the root(hda1,0) line - it should be root(hd1,0) or root (hd1,7)
<ikonia_> its either one of those
<ikonia_> agliv5 I think its (hd1,7) - but I can't be certain
<techie1> good morning. HOw can I read xp files from my ubuntu given now I have double boot /xp/ubuntu?
<ikonia_> techie1 we went through this yesterday
<freshmint> guspad, well ehmm ... i actually got no response / results?
<cisforcojo> ?
<ikonia_> techie1 mouont your ntfs partition
<agliv5> ikonia_:  (hd1,7) sounds logical wish me luck ;)
<guspad> freshmint, maybe you need to add some repos
<ikonia_> agliv5  back in 1minute
<soundray> agliv5: I agree with ikonia_ -- it's very likely to be (hd1,7) if you have a /dev/hda and a /dev/sda and root is on /dev/sda8
<techie1> <ikonia_>I have fat32 and not ntfs
<techie1> does that matter
<amorphous_> I' trying to set up some systems in various places and have files on them updated by a high ranking user on iether one of those machines, or his home one. In order to do this I'm guessing i need to set variables for the ip addresses of the various machines. Anyone know where is the place to put the command that runs the script to set the IP addresses into variables? is it .bashrc or bashpro
<freshmint> guspad, i enabled the universe repo in /etc/apt/...
<amorphous_> I' trying to set up some systems in various places and have files on them updated by a high ranking user on iether one of those machines, or his home one. In order to do this I'm guessing i need to set variables for the ip addresses of the various machines. Anyone know where is the place to put the command that runs the script to set the IP addresses into variables? is it .bashrc or bashprofile?
<amorphous_> sorry - didn't mean that
<eilker>  i have 32 packages to ugrade, how can i do this from console ? sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> soundray: when configuring... is "Server" the hostname of the "server computer" or the domain name?
<amorphous_> eilker - you got it!
<guspad> freshmint, Section: multiverse/games
<guspad> freshmint, u need multiverse also
<amorphous_> eilker, but sudo apt-get update first (i think)
<soundray> amorphous_: it would be atypical to put IP addresses in variables. Use DNS or /etc/hosts
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: hostname
<agliv5> soundray: thanks and If I don't come back then I guess it worked ;)
<eilker> amorphous_: i did both, but it doent upgare,
<soundray> agliv5: do come back and give us feedback.
<eilker> it says  "The following packages have been kept back:" why _?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> soundray: and hostname is what i see leftmost in a terminal as well?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> soundray: left of the @
<agliv5> soundray: ok :) Adios Amigos :)
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: no, that would be the username. Just run hostname on the server.
<freshmint> guspad, i cant find it in the source list. will i have to make a new entry?
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: ie. 'hostname' on a line by itself
* ikonia_ returns
<demosh> heyhey
<amorphous_> soundray, ok - the ip addresses are DHCP - the providor wants to charge for static. It means he has to be able to change a given address if the address changes, and it has to be simple - so i thought just a text doc to set the variables... would that be problematic?
<guspad> freshmint, yes, or try to add the word multiverse to some of the existing lines
<demosh> any pointers, good documentation, etc relating to pocketpc syncing
<amorphous_> eilker, does it not say why?
<soundray> eilker: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. If that fails, pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<techie1> Ikonia. do you have any links which explain how to mount nfts or fat32?
<guspad> freshmint, remeber to do apt-get update
<ikonia_> !ntfs >techie1
<teeL> Is it possible to use a digital camera as a webcam?
<ikonia_> techie1 or you can just use the "places" tab
<ikonia_> teeL I don't believe so unless its a video camera
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> soundray: ok... well... "Connect to server" and entering only my hostname, than trying to open it gives me "Couldnt show all contents of..."
<soundray> amorphous_: no, just unusual. You can set those variables in $HOME/.bashrc or system-wide in /etc/environment... but for a clean solution, have a look at www.dyndns.org
<techie1> <ikonia_>thank you. That makes more sense about going to places... thanks.
<freshmint> guspad, before or afterward. must be after i added the source ...
<teeL> ikonia_ : It can record video too =p
<amorphous_> thanks soundray :)
<ikonia_> teeL but can it stream video - most cameas can't
<ikonia_> techie1 no problem
<guspad> freshmint, yes after
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: then you haven't got sufficient permissions on the shared directory on the server side.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> soundray: chmod 777 -r [shared dir] ?
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG it server side
<freshmint> guspad, is http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse what im looking for?
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG not client side
<guspad> uhh breezy
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia_: you mean i need to chmod the folder on the server side?
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: 777 is not at all safe. Use chown and 770 or 700 preferably.
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG well certainly not 7777
<eilker> soundray : The following packages have been (packages names) .0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG you need to make sure you client use is in the correct group on the server
<guspad>  freshmint yes, something like this... deb  http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<soundray> !pastebin | eilker, please put your apt-get -f install output there
<ubotu> eilker, please put your apt-get -f install output there: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia_: where do i check the group of the client?
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG doesn't matter - you don't get it
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG just change the permissions
<jrib> screen ssh -D 8080 anapnea.net
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia_: how then?
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG just change the permissions
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> ikonia_: chmod on the server?
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG yup
<eilker> soundray : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8217/
<eilker> i did it
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: chown user.group /shared/dir if you want to change ownership
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> in my case the shared folder is /home/Musik so...
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> chmod 770 /home/Musik    ?
<ikonia_> UbuntuN00B_HBG you need to work out the correct permissions 770 is pointless if the samba use is not in the right group
<soundray> UbuntuN00B_HBG: at some point, you will have to go and check it out for yourself
<JackW90> was up?
<JackW90> hi
<ikonia_> JackW90 what's up ?
<ikonia_> nothing
<JackW90> buttseckz?
<JackW90> lol
<ikonia_> JackW90 do you have a question ?
<JackW90> maybe
<ikonia_> JackW90 do you have a question ?
<JackW90> lulzzzz
<gregory_> :)
<gregory_> hi al
<ikonia_> JackW90 please don't add noise to the channel, its busy enough
<JackW90> lol
<JackW90> hi
<piiinguino> lo chan
<ikonia_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<JackW90> u want butseckz?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-136-109-216.range86-136.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> thank you
<soundray> eilker: this is probably going to resolve itself on one of the next upgrade cycles. Do you have any problems with your installation?
<eilker> soundray : yes i have, i cant get kdm
<sdide> apt-get install kdm?
<soundray> eilker: 'sudo apt-get install kdm' -- can you pastebin those errors as well please
<mike1o> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sdide> is the old convention of "# some_command" and "$ some_command" meaning execute as root and normal user respectively - all forgotten?
<ikonia_> sdide no - its still used
<agliv> Well I'm back and it didn't work... but I think I know why....
<eilker> soundray : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8218/ this is from kdm .log
<ikonia_> agliv details
<Chousuke> sdide: the difference is that sudo commands are executed as user. .)
<freshmint> guspad, again back to the mame thing i added the repo. apt-get found the package put didnt install it
<eilker> soundray : btw , kdm is already the newest version.
<eilker> soundray : i have installed and reinstalled i810 drivers many times...
<agliv> ikonia_:  it said that (hda1, 7) no such partition... which I guess makes sence... I only have 5 partitions... so why should there be a partition 7....
<eilker> soundray : i had no problem in 6.06, i just upgraded 6.10 and problem occured
<ikonia_> agliv how can you only have 5 partitions when you are using sda8 ?
<guspad> freshmint, u can try installing xmame-x or kxmame
<agliv> ikonia_: that's just the way gparted set everything up....
<ikonia_> agliv nah - show me the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<soundray> ikonia_: sda1 primary, sda2 extended, sda5, sda6, sda7, sda8 logical -- five "visible" ones
<ikonia_> agliv put it a pastebin please
<ikonia_> ughhhhhh stupid gparted
<soundray> agliv: I think the problem may be the space -- use (hda1,7) instead of (hda1, 7)
<toodles> eilker: I had a similar problem when I upgraded. Mine was fixed by running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" twice.
<EnsignRedshirt> Is anyone else having trouble with Firefof after today's upgrade?  For example, now Edit->Preferences does nothing.
<EnsignRedshirt> *Firefox
<ikonia_> soundray I didn't say to put in a space, must be a typo
<eilker> toodles: it doesnt work for me
<ikonia_> soundray won't grub still only see 5 partitions so it should be hd1,4
<cisforcojo> hey guys, this ipod problem is killing me
<sdide> I have no problems with Firefox.
<soundray> ikonia_: yep, me neither
<ikonia_> soundray as grub counts partitions - not references names
<cisforcojo> /dev/sda2              3944260   2630520   1313740  67% /media/ipod
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have an ubuntu system with GNOME desktop
<cisforcojo> it registers as a 4GB drive but there's NOTHING on the device
<ikonia_> cisforcojo I gave you a possible solution
<Eko_Hermiyanto> how I can chance the spash screen?
<cisforcojo> just formatting folders
<ikonia_> cisforcojo did you research it
<cisforcojo> ikonia: i might have missed it
<Eko_Hermiyanto> because there is only gdmsetup
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but no other thing
<freshmint> guspad, xmame isnt in PATH (/usr/bin/.) the terminal doesnt have to command
<soundray> ikonia_: no, it counts the same way as the device naming -- just starts at 0 instead of 1
<sdide> does anyone know how I can restart blackbox with a command (not using the menu).
<Eko_Hermiyanto> how I can set-up the spash screen?
<cisforcojo> ikonia: yeah a lot. even posted on ubuntuforums
<agliv> soundray: that space might just be a typo from me now and not in the grub.lst... I'd have to check...
<freshmint> guspad, does xmame come as RE
<ikonia_> cisforcojo you can't access an ipod drive nativly you need a 3rd party app like itunes to keep the TOC updated
<ikonia_> cisforcojo your TOC probably still thinks you've got 4 gig of data on there as the TOC has not been updated
<jrib> Eko_Hermiyanto: which one?
<mike1o> how do i add extra languages spell checking in openoffice?
<cisforcojo> even when i use gtkPod or something it doesn't list the free space
<EnsignRedshirt> I am using Dapper, and after today's update, Edit-Preferences does not, and Tools->Extensions pops up an error window saying "XML Parsing Error: not well-formed"
<spinster> hello people, how in bitchx i can do EXPORT to set nickname/server/ident/realname... ? somebody knows
<cisforcojo> or amarok
<EnsignRedshirt> s/does not/does nothing/
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jrib, I want to chance the splash screen of my ubuntu gnome desktop
<ikonia_> cisforcojo because you've messed up the TOC (in my opinion)
<mneptok> spinster: pm?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but is there tool to do that?
<agliv> ikonia_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8219/
<jrib> Eko_Hermiyanto: the one you get after you login?  With the brown background?
<soundray> eilker: still thinking about your prob
<spinster> mneptok: what ?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> because I am trying to do that with gdmsetup
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but not success
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jrib, yes
<agliv> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8219/
<mneptok> spinster: may i msg you?
<cisforcojo> alright. i'll try reformatting in windows and try again
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jrib, yes it is
<amorphous_> soundray, i'm very noob - dyndns.com is going a bit over my head - do you know of any simple/laymans texts for networking explanations?
<spinster> mneptok: ok
<jrib> !splash | Eko_Hermiyanto
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<eilker> soundray : thanx
<ikonia_> amorphous_ its nothing to do with ubuntu try ##linux for general linux networking
<OrTigaS> hi! if i downloaded a program and wanted to be in "Apllications tab" ,how to do that?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jrib, ubotu thank you very much
<toodles> eilker: Hmm. I know that many people had problems upgrading from 6.04 to 6.10 and the only solution seemed to be to reinstall. However your problem seems like it's fixable. Just don't know how (yet).
<agliv> Does anyone know how to address multiple nicknames with the same message?
<amorphous_> ikonia, thanks :)
<EnsignRedshirt> sdide, soundray: Are you using Dapper?  Do you have any extensions installed in Firefox?
<guspad> freshmint, i think it's a virtual package u should install an other, something like http://my.opera.com/Mr%20Green/blog/show.dml/171040
<soundray> eilker: it might be easiest if you tried to upgrade the "held" packages with synaptic.
<apokryphos> agliv: in IRC?
<agliv> apokryphos: yes
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: no dapper here
<sdide> Using edgy. no extensions
<apokryphos> agliv: just mention all of the names in your post.
<ikonia_> agliv just space the nicks out
<eilker> soundray : it cant allow, it says broken
<soundray> amorphous_: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linag2/book/index.html
<agliv> ikonia_:  apokryphos Hey, it works... cool :)
<eilker> toodles: it takes to much time...to reinstall
<soundray> eilker: which package is broken?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jrib, there is no such program in default installation... but I can manage to install it with apt-get... thank you so much
<mike1o> i installed openoffice.org-thesaurus-it & openoffice.org-l10n-it but i still cant spell check documents in italian? does anybody know why?
<ikonia_> agliv me and soundray differ in opinion here so either could be right, from memory I thought grub counted the partitions so that the 4th partition would be (hd1,3) rather than (hd1,6) - I think it counts the partitions, soundray thinks it gets the ID from the partition name
<zyth> mikalaukka, did you specify the dictionaries in openoffice?
<zyth> er mike1o
<soundray> ikonia_: that's not what I said though ;)
<toodles> eilker: Yeah, I know. Mind you, using the live cd to install is getting quicker and quicker. 20mins on my machine. It's just all the extra programs then take forever.
<ikonia_> mike1o someone in #ubuntu-it may
<eilker> python things, now i did aptitude , it makes some upgrade and downgrade
<ikonia_> soundray I may have missunderstood you
<agliv> ikonia_:  now how did we get my HD mounted under the LiveCD again... I have a terrible short-term memory....
<ikonia_> agliv use the mount commmand - mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ikonia_> with sudo
<sdide> mike1o: # apt-get install aspell-it ?
<soundray> ikonia_, agliv: the result is the same though -- to get the grub partition number, you subtract one from the number in the Linux device name.
<ikonia_> agliv tell you what - install open ssh server on your live cd - and I'll ssh in and fix the gurb boot loader
<eilker> soundray : i had kdevelop too, does it make crash ??
<ikonia_> soundray is that true of the number or the position on the partition table
<agliv> ikonia_:  soundray seeing as how sda8 is my last partiton (I think) wouldn't -1 work?
<ikonia_> agliv -1 ??? no
<soundray> eilker: no
<eilker> toodles: live cd on download now ?
<toodles> eilker: Yeah, the 6.10 one.
<ikonia_> agliv if you give me access to your box I'll tee the output so you can see what I type and I'll explain it too so that you understand
<erikja> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >erikja
<agliv> ikonia_ installing as we speak...
<ikonia_> aglivsuper
<erikja> Yepp
<ikonia_> agliv super even
<toodles> eilker: What resolution to you normally use?
<bullgard1> The command 'locale' outputs: "LANG=de_DE.UTF-8, LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en." What programs will use the LANG and what programs will use the LANGUAGE variable?
<agliv> ikonia_:  installed... what do you mean by super even?
<soundray> eilker: what's your first language?
<ikonia_> agliv "good"
<ikonia_> agliv open ssh is installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<agliv> ikonia_: are we Green?
<ikonia_> agliv actually do you want to join me in ikonia-help soundray can join if he's interested too
<ikonia_> agliv that way I can walk you through the process wihtout interupting the channel
<erikja> !goodbutuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbutuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dartrunner> Hello, I am setting up edubuntu 6.10 on a Compaq Armada 7400 and I can't get the sound card to be recognized. This is my first attempt at Linux, so be gentle please.  I do know from Win 98 that it is an ESS es1879 chipset.
<soundray> erikja: read your private messages.
<eilker> soundray : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8222/ see pls, this may be problem ?
<erikja> soumdray, how can I do that ?
<erikja> soundray
<ForGet>  
<erikja> Ok I have it here
<erikja> soundray, sorry, but I can't find my pm's ?
* digitalspaghetti is away: Lunchtime
<erikja> >	!goodbotuse >erikja
<invisibleman> anyone can tell me if it is a good thing change dapper to edgy
<soundray> eilker: no, I don't think so
<erikja> !sound >erikja
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<bullgard1> dartrunner: I would google fpr 'Linux' and 'Compaq Armada 7400' and 'sound card'
<soundray> eilker: have you followed these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/i810
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.224.227]  by mneptok
<jussi01> invisibleman, it can be, just depends what you want. if dapper is working fine, dont bother
<ToeNad> I'm interested to see what iptables modules have been compiled into the default kernel, can anyone point me in the correct direction?
<rmathews_> how do I get sound working on Xubuntu Edgy.  I have an old SiS 630/730 motherboard with an on board card.  Not sure what chipset .. think it is 7018 or 7012 .. any ideas? (was disconnected)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<dartrunner> bullgard1: I have and can't really find anything
<invisibleman> jussi01, dapper is really good, but there is a better performance on edgy? is it too slow?
* zyth was shown a pic of mneptok by ubotu 
* zyth is scarred for life.
<zyth> ;)
<eilker> soundray : no i didnt, let me try
<bullgard1> dartrunner: I have had similar problems, but with other hardware. May be it helps to google for the specific error message that you obtained.
<soundray> ToeNad: less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<jussi01> invisibleman, edgy has similar performance - have you thought about trying xubuntu?
<dartrunner> bullgard1: not getting any error message, unless I try to open an app that uses sound, then I get a message that there is no device to write to.
<bullgard1> dartrunner: This message is not helpful for your purpose. As I do not know your soundcard I cannot help you. Sorry.
<kurumin> ola...
<kurumin> hum...???
<gili> is there a way of runnind kde apps in gnome without running them as root
<EnsignRedshirt> Dapper users: Is Firefox working OK after the latest update?  Mine broke.  For example, Edit->Preferences does nothing, and Tools->Extensions gives me an error window.
<mag_> hey I changed many things in the configuration of firefox, was experimentig :P, but now firerox doesn't work's fine, is there a possiblility to change all as new ?
<Guest68156> does internal modem support ubuntu?
<jrib> mag_: delete (or just rename)  ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<LinTux> I have just downloadewd Google Earth, how do I install a binary file?
<mag_> jrib, but where ? in my user /home ?
<mag_> I have .mozilla
<jrib> mag_: yeah ~ means /home/$USER .  There's also ~/.mozilla/firefox/UNIQUE_ID.default .  You could just get rid of that instead.
<EnsignRedshirt> gili: You shouldn't have to run them as root. In the past, I have seen your problem caused by the file .ICEAuthority in your home directory being owned by root.  Maybe check that.
<cable_guy> hi
<mag_> jrib, ok I will delete that file !
<mag_> jrib,  thank's
<jussi01> hello cable_guy
<jrib> mag_: firefox -profilemanager   is a nice gui way to manage firefox profiles as well, I should have just told you this
<cable_guy> were the images of feisty fawn 5 made available to the public?
<jef`> i have my own pgpkey, but how do i tell thunderbird to use it instead of generating me a new one?
<jrib> LinTux: just execute the file
<LinTux> oki doki
<jrib> LinTux: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&query=linux+google+earth&topic=&type=
<apolo> hii sorry can anybody tel me what envirnoment var is?
<LinTux> jrib: Thanks M8
<jrib> LinTux: the medibuntu repos have packaged googleearth btw
<cable_guy> anyone?
<gili> EnsignRedshirt: Thanks....can you explain what that file is....its not often that i had to run kde apps but that is indeed happening now....what is that file
<gili> ?
<EnsignRedshirt> gili: Sorry, I don't actually know... I only know it has caused problems int the past.
<mag_> jrib, oh yeah I can see it's better ! thank's !!! :P
<witless> hello.  is there a signigicant difference in transfer speed between ftp and scp when transferring compressed files, when network speed is the constraining factor?
<jussi01> cable_guy, i dont know if it has, but you can get herd4 and dist upgrade to herd5
* digitalspaghetti is back
<cable_guy> jussi01: hmm... that's interesting... will i be getting the exact same thing?
<dr_willis> witless,  scp will do encryption also.. so should be a little bit slower.
<jussi01> cable_guy, afaik yes
<Lybbels> join #irc.freenode.net
<jussi01> cable_guy, you can get the daily build here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070301.1/
<cable_guy> thanks!
<jussi01> mp's
<javiolo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ocelot26a> !psp
<ubotu> psp: Perl Server Pages - Web scripting environment runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-3 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ocelot26a> !ps2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dartrunner> FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device
<IdleOne> ocelot26a, what you looking for?
<dartrunner> Hello, I am setting up edubuntu 6.10 on a Compaq Armada 7400 and I can't get the sound card to be recognized. This is my first attempt at Linux, so be gentle please.  I do know from Win 98 that it is an ESS es1879 chipset.
<EnsignRedshirt> Can I remove an extension from Firefox by hand, without using Firefox?  I've been poking around in the .mozilla directories, and I have no idea how it is organized.
<javiolo> what app should I use for wifi manager ?
<ocelot26a> idleone software for psp
<WannabeNewbie> Can anyone tell me how to get Kphoto through my konsole? I am new to Ubuntu and have no idea what I am doing or where to look. I am a long time user of another distro.
<IdleOne> ocelot26a, software for you to connect to psp with ubuntu or software specific for psp
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> WannabeNewbie, sudo apt-get install kphoto or search in Adept
<ocelot26a> the one to connect with ubuntu
<merc> WannabeNewbie: apt-cache search kphoto -- a few things will show up, i think you're looking for kphotoalbum..
<WannabeNewbie> IdleOne: Thank you for the help. Also, My screen seems a bit choppy as far as windows scrolling or moving them across the screen. Is this normal in Ubuntu/Kubuntu? Or am I missing something. It never did this in my other distro.
<ikonia_> obsethryl fame ???
<baggito> what's the difference between linux-image-386 and linux-image-generic?
<IdleOne> WannabeNewbie, might want to check the refresh rate but I am not sure
* baggito checks the faq
<jrib> WannabeNewbie: install the "kphotoalbum" package.  It is in the universe repository, so you'll need to enable that if you haven't already
<WannabeNewbie> jrib: Thanks
<dyrne> dartrunner: the bottom of page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12525&page=3 might help
<jrib> !generic | baggito
<ubotu> baggito: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<baggito> thanks
<KaDaL-X> low
<IdleOne> high
<KaDaL-X> i hvae a problem with lsattr, chattr in raiserfs edgy
<KaDaL-X> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /bin
<baggito> so wait. why is there even a -386 and -generic then? and which one should i use?
<d0dge> Could someone help me, how do I use the command "charset"? Like, how can I see, what charset am I using atm, how do I change it etc.
<Guest68156> !linmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guest68156> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Guest68156> !internalmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internalmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guest68156> !winmodem
<d0dge> !charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guest68156> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<KaDaL-X> can someone help me with lsattr problem in raiserfs
<KaDaL-X> ??
<KaDaL-X> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on text
<KaDaL-X> :)
<freezey> i am having problems writing to my external harddrive.... can anybody assist?
<harveyd> having the wierdest problem
<RC> New user needs help: how do i install beryl on 6.10
<arkaitz> hey
<IdleOne> !beryl | RC
<ubotu> RC: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<harveyd> I have a shell script, its entire contents is "cd ebin"
<arkaitz> does anyone know how I can change the way my graphic card works from UMA to SIDEPORT?
<harveyd> when i run it, i get ": No such file or directory ebin"
<harveyd> the folder exists, i can type "cd ebin" in the  same folder
<kbd> Anyone else experience gnome breaking when they install an icon theme? :/
<dyrne> harveyd: specify full path to ebin ?
<RC> ubotu thanks....another 1: my laptop isn't showing the correct resolution so where can i find a fix?
<harveyd> i tried that
<harveyd> cd / actually gives me no file or directory
<harveyd> something is funny with this
<piiimp> i mistakenly deleted the lower bar that displays my tasks, etc in ubuntu, how can i put it back?
<harveyd> hmm, the whitespace might have been screwing it up
<kbd> right click your existing panel
<kbd> select "new panel"
<arkaitz> does anyone know how I can change the way my graphic card works from UMA to SIDEPORT?
<piiimp> kbd ah ok
<piiimp> now i have to readd the stuff on it i see
<piiimp> sigh
<kbd> then right click this panel and select "add to this panel" as usual
<piiimp> ty kbd
<etcadmin> Hello
<car_watt> which program we will need to installl for saw file extension .wav????
<car_watt> see sorry
<kbd> piiimp: you probably had "Show Desktop", the Desktop Selector or something like that, and the task list thinger
<etcadmin> I have a Ubuntu server query
<kbd> you'll see all the icons are very self explanatory
<piiimp> yup its pretty straightforward
<piiimp> im just trying to remember what was on it before
<piiimp> but its cool ill customize it
<kbd> If anyone is on Edgy, stay away from an icon theme named "Neutral"
<kbd> It broke my account :/
<quiet> kbd, it's not an icon theme, it's an xcursor theme
<quiet> it shows up in icons... but it's not...
<kbd> quiet: ah yeah, thats the one
<kbd> quiet: has this happened to you?
<quiet> yep
<harveyd> my kate has kde default encoding
<kbd> How did you fix it?
<quiet> on various distro's... accidentally.
<harveyd> unix end of lines
<quiet> it's not just edgy
<quiet> i've done it on Arch, too.
<harveyd> but if i save a shell script in it
<harveyd> it screws up somehow
<quiet> just delete your ~/.gtk* settings
<kbd> quiet: you got the whole dbus freaking out and everything?
<quiet> umm.. it's completely emptied my desktop and i couldn't do anything.
<quiet> so i went to console and removed the settings.
<kbd> ah
<etcadmin> Hi all, I am running ubuntu 6.10 server and I am getting disconnected every once in a while from the server. It is running apache2 and ssh. I connect to the site fine for most times, but every once in a while I get a 404 error. It then disconnects me from ssh and tells me the connection is refused on port 22 when trying to reconnect. It lasts for a few minutes and then I can refresh again. Can anyone help?
<Tomcat_> etcadmin: LAN or WAN?
<etcadmin> LAN
<Reuben> question: how do i install skype?
<dyrne> Tomcat_: 3 dollar router? :)
<javiolo> what app should I use for wifi manager ?
<etcadmin> lol Netgear gigabit
<Tomcat_> dyrne: Well in the case of a router problem he shouldn't be getting 404s :)
<etcadmin> I get the apache2 404 page, not the normal browser 404 page too
<etcadmin> at least thats what I think I get
<etcadmin> I will try a different network cable and port
<skar> hi, anyone know how to find the package which contains the 'net-snmp-config' utility?
<bhsx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<harveyd> i cant same a multiline shell script in kate
<harveyd> it screws up
<harveyd> using unix line ending
<harveyd> by screwed up i mean it wont run a command after i add another line
<jrib> harveyd: example?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt make a simple test case, (like with just echoing things) and show the issue.
<SeanTater> What programs are available for automatically converting between office formats?
<harveyd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=32065
<jrib> skar: yeah, packages.ubuntu.com lets you search package contents.  Or use apt-file
<etcadmin> Oh yeah, BTW, even when the 404 and ssh errors occur, I can still ping the machine
<skar> jrib: thanks
<harveyd> first 2 lines are the shell script ./compile_code
<dyrne> harveyd: i had same problem using mcedit once.  my solution since then has been vim :)
<baggito> i still don't get it. generic or 386?
<jrib> harveyd: you forgot the shebang
<dyrne> harveyd: any ideas in #kubuntu?
<jrib> harveyd: you aren't in the right directory
<harveyd> would #!/bin/bash help?
<kbd> quiet: Actually that doesn't seem to do anything for me, instead after the splash comes up and the login sound plays, nothing happens. The splash stays there.
<orangefly> i have a dell latitude d520....i am dual booting windows and ubuntu....the only thing stopping me from using only ubuntu is i can't get my wireless to work....if someone can help, i'll be free of windows....
<quiet> right... with no icons, right?
<kbd> quiet: yup
<jrib> harveyd: it won't fix the fact you aren't in the right directory, but you should have that shebang line there, yes
<quiet> go to console and rm -rf ~/.gtk*
<kbd> I did :/
<quiet> hrm.. hold on
<harveyd> jrib, "I" am in the correct directory
<jrib> harveyd: paste result of 'ls'
<Dr_willis> you could also try 'bash compile_code'
<Dr_willis> byeee
<freezey> can i format my external harddrive through a linux terminal?>
<harveyd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=32066
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me how to extract a .tar.gz file to a specific location?
<harveyd> thats with the 'shebang'
<kbd> ah crap, quiet: I have to leave *rightnow* for a job interview
<dyrne> freezey: mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1     or .ext3 or whatnot
<kbd> bbl everyone!
<quiet> kbd, you can create a new user and then cp -Rfv ~/newuser ~/olduser
<jrib> harveyd: oh I see... you said kate did this?  that's really weird...  You can use dos2unix to convert the script, but kate shouldn't be doing this.  Check its preferences maybe
<freezey> dyrne: the drive is already mounted and its not formated yet it still has NTFS on it
<harveyd> bah, i put the files on windows to transfer them
<madison> towers
<bhsx> i've been trying like heck to get Beryl installed and working.  I've gotten the white screen or a loss of 3d drivers each time... can anyone help me out?  6.10 and ATI x300...
<harveyd> but i didnt even open them in windows, that sucks
<dyrne> freezey: youll have to sudo umount /mountpoint   first then do the mkfs command
<a5benwillis> can a sim link be created using the%user variable?
<dyrne> freezey: maybe i misunderstood the question
<harveyd> will something go through a whole folder changing dos2unix?
<jrib> a5benwillis: what is the %user variable?
<dyrne> a5benwillis: mod user?   or you mean like ln -s /something /home/$USER/shortcut
<a5benwillis> dyrne: I want to create a simlink to a folder in a users home folder that does not yet exist and put this sym link in /etc/skel so that all new users getthe link on their desktop.
<JohnRobert> ok
<JohnRobert> to create a link to something that doesn't exist, it'd probably be ln -fs or something
<jrib> harveyd: to do it recusively, you would use 'find'.  If you use zsh:  dos2unix **/* would do the trick...
<harveyd> its cool, think i found all the shell script
<harveyd> doesnt seem to have affected my source files luckily
<Surb> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> Surb, what do you ned help with?
<popetmaster> / server www.irc.cl
<Surb> IdleOne: just checking the ubotu factoids
<bhsx> !help beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> Surb, you can check them using /msg ubotu searchterm
<dyrne> bhsx: /msg ubotu beryl ;p
<Surb> IdleOne: 'kay
<merc> wow, ubotu doesnt know about beryl? must be an ostrich-bot
<IdleOne> !beryl > bhsx
<dieJana> is there a way to transfer the music from an audio CD to the ipod?
<jrib> a5benwillis: you would create a symlink with a relative path, not an absolute one
<cfoodeat> t
<IdleOne> dieJana, gtkpod I believe is the name of the app search synaptic
<jrib> !ipod | dieJana
<ubotu> dieJana: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<a5benwillis> jrib: I dontunderstand exactly
<n00b> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<jrib> a5benwillis: like  ln -s .. this_is_a_symlink
<Gurpartap> don't have "ntfsfix", what to do?
<t8378> hola
<dieJana> many thanks
<t8378> hola
<ferret_0567> Is there a newer madwifi than the one in Ubuntu 6.10 right now?
<t8378> alquien que hable espanol
<a5benwillis> jrib: Ah I see
<jrib> !es | t8378
<ubotu> t8378: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zeroflox> how do i unpack, compile, install a .bz2 file?
<Gurpartap> don't have "ntfsfix", what to do? anyone?
<etcadmin> Hi all, I am running ubuntu 6.10 server and I am getting disconnected every once in a while from the server. It is running apache2 and ssh. I connect to the site fine for most times, but every once in a while I get a 404 error. It then disconnects me from ssh and tells me the connection is refused on port 22 when trying to reconnect. It lasts for a few minutes and then I can refresh again. Can anyone help?
<Gurpartap> :-)
<jrib> zeroflox: what are you trying to install?
<zeroflox> cmospwd
<dieJana> many thanks
<a5benwillis> like  "ln -s ../h-drive" would link to the 'h-drive' under /home/username/
<jrib> !compile | zeroflox
<ubotu> zeroflox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> a5benwillis: if it is in a subdirectory of /home/username, yes
<bakefy> How do i go about turning authentication off with SAMBA?
<etcadmin> dyrne: know if a netgear gs108 has problems with connections?
<skywalker___> I have a question about virtualbox.. If I turn up the base memory and video memory with this effect linux?
<agliv> Greetings all :) If anybody is still around that was helping me earlier, I'm back and it didn't work, again....
<ferret_0567> Has anybody experienced issues like kernel panicking/crashing/freezing with MadWifi?
<ferret_0567> My laptop has other problems than just that
<javiolo> what app should I use for wifi manager ?
<ferret_0567> network-manager-gnome
<HymnToLife> javiolo, konsole :p
<skywalker___> javiolo mmm Iuse KWifi
<skywalker___> I use*
<skywalker___> konsole is good to
<dyrne> etcadmin: sorry no idea
<skywalker___> try aircrack
<etcadmin> thanks
<HymnToLife> etcadmin, connection problems, most likely
<HymnToLife> look for damaged ethernet cables or such things
<etcadmin> well, I get intermittent connection to ssh and apache2 but I can always ping it
<skywalker___> I have a question about virtualbox.. If I turn up the base memory and video memory with this effect linux?
<dxdemetriou> I have installed the apt-build with mtune to athlon-xp, but it build the packages as i386. Anybody knows if I can fix it?
<jussi01> skywalker___, yes, it does affect linux
<etcadmin> I had it connected to a swtich that my computer was connected to, but I have just moved it to the buildings routers. I hope this will fix the issue, but I don't know yet
<skywalker___> aeee jussi01 thanks
<jussi01> basically by doing that, you are taking away from linux the memory you give to virtalbox
<skywalker___> that is what I was asking  jussi01
<skywalker___> kool
<jussi01> np's skywalker___
<xamox> What torrent software does everyone recommend if I am running a NAS. I was running azureus, and using AzSMRC to connect
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<xamox> because I want speed scheduling
<jussi01> !deluge | xamox
<ubotu> xamox: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<xamox> But I'm having a bitch of a time getting AzSMRC to work
<SpaceBass> I'm trying to install krb5-user on 6.10 server and having a hell of a time
<Jaguar> ...I'm actually not having any problems :)
<xamox> ubotu, Well I want it to run on my NAS server but remotely connect with my other machine
<SpaceBass> i keep getting errors that it wants an older version of the libkrb53 library and I cannot seem to resolve them
<jussi01> !ubotu | xamox
<ubotu> xamox: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> SpaceBass: are you using APT?
<SpaceBass> jrib, yeah
<skywalker___> jaguar what kind of soundcard your useing?
<xamox> jussi01, hahaha, sorry
<jussi01> lol
<jrib> SpaceBass: pastebin your command, the full error output as well as the output from:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-cache policy krb5-user
<xamox> jussi01, I have too many channels open and just glance at stuff.
<jussi01> lol
<xamox> jussi01, I'll take a look at deluge, thx
<jussi01> np's, I dont know if that helps you though
<jussi01> I didnt read your question too well either
<Jaguar> skywalker__: Sorry, I thought I would be a smart ass, I came in and the first two things I saw were "having a hell of a time" and "having a bitch of a time"/
<SpaceBass> jrib, heres the command and the error
<jussi01> !ohmy | Jaguar
<ubotu> Jaguar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SpaceBass> http://www.pastebin.ca/378476
<xamox> jussi01, does it support bandwidth scheduling and remote adding of torrents?
<skywalker___> jaguar whatever
<SpaceBass> jrib, sources http://www.pastebin.ca/378480
<jussi01> xamox, Im not too sure, it has its on forum on ubuntuforums, so maybe chack that out
<SpaceBass> jrib, policy http://www.pastebin.ca/378481
<dyrne> xamox: plugins are limited at this time. still pretty new
<jrib> SpaceBass: is this dapper or edgy?
<SpaceBass> jrib, I'm new to ubuntu and apt-get ;)
<SpaceBass> edgy
<xamox> dyrne, alright, thx
<profnorf> blarg
<jrib> SpaceBass: your sources.list contains a mix of dapper and edgy.  Generate yourself a new edgy one at:
<jrib> !easysource | SpaceBass
<ubotu> SpaceBass: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SpaceBass> jrib, thanks....I had seen a web post where someone suggested the dapper sources to get the kerberos stuff working
<SpaceBass> jrib,  that did it!
<SpaceBass> thanks!
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody tried to run newest ati drivers on ubuntu?
<jef`> nope
<jrib> SpaceBass: np
<jef`> i'm interseted thoug
<jef`> rysiek|pl: tell me how they run
<rysiek|pl> jef`: kids, do *NOT* try this at home
<jussi01> rysiek|pl, is there a proble,m?
<jef`> ryanakca: i'm not a kid. and I've used much riskier things than a few midinght ati releases.
<jef`> rysiek|pl: *
<Jaguar> rysieklpl: I think that the Envy script now supports installing the newst ATI drivers, but you'll have to double check.
<Martyo> Is it possible to start a shell script from a desktop shortcut but not add it to the taskbar?
<rysiek|pl> jef`: ati/amd has taken fscking the drivers up to the next level with introducing some daemon that apparently monitors the changes in xorg.conf and whatever you do to try to make it work - it changes it back to default
<rysiek|pl> not to mention that the drivers just don't work(tm)
<jef`> rysiek|pl: kill the daemon & remove it from your rc?
<reisii> hi can somebody helf me?
<d0dge> Could anyone help me with this error: "cannot find curses library
<jef`> just ask, reisii
<rysiek|pl> jef`: I just chmod a-w xorg.conf for now
<jef`> k
<javiolo> xamox rtorrent
<rysiek|pl> jef`: first of all I want to get the xserver to run the drivers, then I can play with the daemon
<reisii> please look at this site http://s2.bitefight.de/c.php?uid=52181
<jrib> d0dge: what are you trying to compile?
<xamox> javiolo, alright, I'll give it a look, thx
<mando> Looking for an easy to use torrent client, that shows me all files in one window with it's speed, remaining time and so on ... Got Azureus, but can't set it up :S
<d0dge> jrib: I'm trying to ./configure program called gtmess (console msn messenger)
<profnorf> try gaim-text d0dge
<d0dge> pro
<d0dge> profnorf: thanks*
<jrib> d0dge: your probably need libncurses5-dev for gtmess
<d0dge> jrib: I installed it already :/
<etcadmin> Can anyone help me figure out why my server is giving 404 errors?
<harmental> has anybody tried acrobat reader 8.0 on ubuntu?
<jussi01> etcadmin, have you openend port 80 on the firewall?
<etcadmin> yes
<xamox> mando, I had Azureus, running on my NAS, was using AzSMRC to connect to it and it was nice, but moved to Ubuntu on my main platform and AzSMRC doesn't want to play nice, so I'm just thinking of moving to something else, plus Azureus eats up a lot of mem.
<etcadmin> its intermittent
<etcadmin> I can always ping the computer
<etcadmin> but sometimes I get disconnected from ssh and the apache
<jussi01> etcadmin, not really sure, how is your net connection?
<etcadmin> I'm in an education environemt
<mando> xamox: I know, but isn't every torrent client eatin up a lot of mem ? So do you have any other suggestions ?
<mando> xamox: find the window, that shows up on ubuntu when you download a torrent just innoing ...
<etcadmin> my laptop connects to a gigswitch, then to the 10/100 switch for the rest of the network. Server connects to the same 10/100 switch
<Jaguar> etcadmin: University networks are notoriously unstable, I have some friends that can't keep a lot of their persistent connections for more than 25 minutes, it's awful.
<etcadmin> we run a bunch of servers and this is the only one that disconnects
<etcadmin> the computer and server was connected to the same gig switch
<etcadmin> that seemed to give me more 404 errors
<sdac221x_> hi can someone tell me how to set autologin in xubuntu edgy
<Scanztz> hey guys i have a sad problem. i have amarok but no mp3 support :(
<Scanztz> i tried all last night to get it
<merc> Scanztz: heard of automatix or easyubuntu?
<merc> !easyubuntu
<jussi01> !restricted | Scanztz
<merc> ubotu!! where are you!
<jussi01> what the heck? no ubotu?
<merc> guess not :(
<Scanztz> i have easyubuntu
<Scanztz> and the codec line wont install
<merc> Scanztz: is it givin an error?
<jussi01> !botsnack
<jussi01> still not working
<merc> stupid bot!
<Scanztz> !who_my_real_father_is
<ubotu> Yum!
<[H4z3] > Hey guys.. Im trying to install bluetooth to use my adapter
<agliv> Greetings all :) If anybody is still around that was helping me earlier, I'm back and it didn't work, again....
<[H4z3] > I have no clue.. Any ideas?
<Scanztz> could not apply packages. fix broken pakages first!
<merc> [H4z3] : have you even checked the forums/google yet?
<cornucopia> hi
<Scanztz> installing package(s) gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, libxine-extracodecs, libxine-main1, faad, sox, lame, ffmpeg, mjpegtools, vorbis-tools, libxvidcore4
<[H4z3] > Yeah i did.. what i tried wouldnt work.. i wouldnt come here otherwise
<merc> Scanztz: so, your real problem is you need to know how to fix packages...
<Scanztz> how do i do that
<merc> [H4z3] : just checking, sorry, i have no idea..
<merc> Scanztz: not sure off hand, should be easy to find out though.
<jussi01> Scanztz, go to syaptic and choose fix broken packages from the menu
<cornucopia> I get the following error when trying to encrypt a partition:Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07
<Scanztz> merc: u right, it was easy to find out
<d0dge> Argh, what's up with this thing; make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 1
<merc> Scanztz: hah! cheater!
<Jvik> i have installed ssh server, but what is the command for starting it ?
<etcadmin> sudo /etc/ini.d/ssh start
<etcadmin> I think
<merc> sshd
<dyrne> Jvik: it is started already if tyou 'ps -A | grep sshd' youll see it but sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart  will do it
<etcadmin> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<merc> nope
<Jaguar> Scanztz: You could run apt-get check or apt-get --fix-broken
<merc> i was wrong :D
<etcadmin> me too
<merc> yours was a typo though..
<merc> wait, i mean, so was mine..
<Jvik> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Jvik>  | sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<etcadmin> lol
<merc> :)
<Jvik> none of them worked
<jrib> Jvik: ssh not sshd
<merc> "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<merc> no quotes :)
<gharz> guys, i've avi... how can i watch it? i tried playing a DVD and it's working.
<gharz> pls help
<Jaguar> gharz: Try VLC?
<Scanztz> doesnt seem to be anything
<merc> gharz: should just be able to click on it from the file browser..
<etcadmin> VLC
<Jvik> oh.. Thats true :) its already started
<merc> came here with an already solved problem! how dare you!
<pi_> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> Jaguar: what is the "Envy script"?
<gharz> ok thanks.
<jussi01> !envy | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<gharz> nice job... it worked with vlc!
<pi_> Yestarday night I've turn off my pc with Edgy; today when the system show the login window, I insert my login and password and the system seems to start but shows another time the login window.
<pi_> any idea?
<Scanztz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rysiek|pl> jussi01: thanks! :)
<Jaguar> jussi01: I'll check let you answer everything :P
<jussi01> np's
<pi_> error in locking authority file /home/pi/.Xauthority
<merc> damn, ubotu hates automatix
<soundray> pi_: your disk might be full. Examine $HOME/.xsession-errors to find out what's wrong
<jussi01> Jaguar, sorry, didnt mean to jump the gun..
<Scanztz> dude, wat do i do now? im hatingthis
<pi_> ok, just moment
<Jaguar> jussi01: Hehe, no, you saved me a lot of typing.
<merc> Scanztz: fixing the broken stuff iddnt work?
<Scanztz> it didnt seem like anything broken
<jrib> pi_: check permissions on ~/.Xauthority too
<merc> Scanztz: it told you that?
<pi_> I have tried to set 777
<pi_> nothing
<pi_> the problem is always the same
<jrib> pi_: what does  ls -l ~/.Xauthority    return?
<jussi01> Scanztz, when did the problem start? did you try to install something?
<pi_> -rw------
<jrib> no, the whole line
<Scanztz> easyubuntu
<Scanztz> it wont let me install the codecs
<merc> brb.
<Chameleon22> hi all, is there an easy way to grep for info out of a CHM file from command line (need to script for 100's of files)?
<idiot_> are there any tools to get statistics on disk read writes?
<jussi01> how did you install it? from a deb?
<idiot_> like a top for disks?
<Taime1> is there a program that lets oyu create your own fonts?
<jussi01> Scanztz, how did you install it? from a deb?
<Scanztz> think so
<mastertsunami> i'm running feisty and upgrading every day or so, but I find that I miss packages even when issuing a dist-upgrade; is this going to be problem when 7.04 is completed or is there some switch they throw?
<Scanztz> dont remember
<Scanztz> surely there is a package?
<dyrne> Chameleon22: like for i in "./*"; do grep something $i;done  ?
<jussi01> mastertsunami, #ubuntu+1
<GFawkes> hello, i need some help with configuring my X700 vga card, is there anyone who can help me?
<jussi01> Scanztz, I think maybe sudo apt-get install easyubuntu --reinstall may work
<Chameleon22> dyrne, well sort of, the main question if how to grep information from a CHM formatted file, CHM is a binary file
<Scanztz> but i have already installed a few packages
<Scanztz> is that ok?
<jussi01> GFawkes, what brand is that ati?
<Chameleon22> dyrne, but say xchm can view/render the  file. What i want is the same from cli
<jussi01> Scanztz, should be fine
<dyrne> Chameleon22: yeah sorry ;p  im not sure about parsing chm files
<GFawkes> its made by ati self i think, its an Ati Radeon Mobility X700
<Chameleon22> dyrne, me neither :(
<jussi01> !envy | GFawkes
<ubotu> GFawkes: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<tuna-fish> What is the best program for burning audio cd:s for ubuntu?
<Jaguar> jussi01: I can see why you guys made that script.
<DaveTarmac> ok folks - back again with more networking questions.
<GFawkes> can i just apt-get install envy that?
<Guerrand> GFawkes .. no ... but follow the instructions its really really simple
<jussi01> Jaguar, we didnt - alberto milone did, but its very good :D
<Jaguar> jussi01: I meant the !envy @ ubotu.
<jussi01> GFawkes, go to the page listed there, it has all the instruction
<vignesh> Hi
<GFawkes> o dear a commandline app :(
<Jaguar> But yeah, Envy is impressive.
<jussi01> Jaguar, hehe, yeah, there are lots of good ones
<LinTux> how can I open a RAR file in Linux?
<jussi01> GFawkes, just copy and paste - the instructions are made for ubuntu
<vignesh> I am unable to see the mic control in the gnome volume mixer.. anyway to enable the mic ?
<soundray> !rar | lintux
<ubotu> lintux: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vignesh> I have an Intel 946GZ motherboard
<Scanztz> einstallation of easyubuntu is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Scanztz> 0 up
<DaveTarmac> I have changed my network encryption back to WEP, and I'm pretty sure that I have installed the MadWifi driver (is there a way I can check?) but how do i get it to access the network?
<jussi01> Scanztz, I think maybe sudo apt-get remove easyubuntu could work also then try and reinstall
* Guerrand wonders if the 101 questions is normal for this chan ...
<raul> silly question: its normal when gnome-panel and xchat get 4.0 GB of RAM in the System Monitor?
<jussi01> raul, no, not normal
<jussi01> Guerrand, yes, 101 q's are normal
<jussi01> lol
<raul> jussi01: what u think is wrong
<Guerrand> oh :S
<vignesh> anyone ?
<jussi01> raul, how so?
<mksds> hey
<GFawkes> there's the first problem i cant do CRTL + ALT +F1 because my screen freezes when i do that
<soundray> vignesh: Edit-Preferences
<julienrat> bonjour
<jussi01> !fr | julienrat
<ubotu> julienrat: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SpaceBass> alors bonjour julienrat
<jussi01> GFawkes, just a sec
<julienrat> je comprends rien ... faut il que j'aille sur #Ubuntu-fr
<jussi01> !en | julienrat
<ubotu> julienrat: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mksds> hey
<agliv> soundray: were you helping me out earlier together with ikonia_ ?
<jussi01> !hi | mksds
<ubotu> mksds: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SpaceBass> any canonical folks here?
<SnCln1> morning people!  I'm looking to authenticate my machine in an AD2003 environment.  Have you done this before?
<soundray> agliv: not really, but I remember the conversation :)
<Taime1> can you make your own fonts in linux?
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to install a pastebin on my own webserver so that it will be private to people with only the password.  How do I do this?
<soundray> agliv: how are you getting on?
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, I have....and in the process of doing it again with edgey server
<agliv> soundray: well in any case it didn't work again
<raul> jussi01: just forget it, I chek ps command line and everything is ok... just system monitor is going crazy
<riaal_> yey!! my graphic card woks!!!! thanks everyone who helped me!
<soundray> agliv: so ikonia didn't fix it for you?
<agliv> soundray: root (hd1,7) Error 22: No Such partition
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: you've authenticated to an AD2003 environment?  In the work environment even?
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, which version?
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<GFawkes> ubuntu froze up again when i tried it....
<SnCln1> I'm on feisty atm.
<agliv> soundray: I'm really tired of messing arround with this... can I delete all partitions but the one with data and re-partition & re-install?
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, yep...mostly with suse but also with 6.10 desktop
<soundray> agliv: it's possible that grub swaps your drives for some reason. Try dropping to the grub commandline (hit C on the boot meu) and run geometry (hd0) and geometry (hd1)
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: cool, did you follow a tutorial do authenticate?
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, you using desktop or server?
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: desktop
<jussi01> GFawkes, try printing the instructions out and starting in recovery mode
<soundray> agliv: if that's the case, you will have to use (hd0,7) instead of (hd1,7)
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, on the desktop, no... I was able to use the GUI just fine, on the server side I've been reading some sites
<giuseppe_> ragazzi ho una domanda ma i driver open ati sono uguali a i driver radeon?
<soundray> !it | giuseppe_
<ubotu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<agliv> soundray: then I'll have to boot again and liveCD back here again... and again...
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: are you saying you authenticated a linux server to AD not a desktop?
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, yes...linux to AD running on a 2003 DC
<giuseppe_> sorry i wrong channel
<agliv> can I change to (hd0,7) from inside grub?
<soundray> agliv: your "radical" solution might be just as much work or more.
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, you sound doubtful that it works :)
<riaal_> whats the most up to date msn client?
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, I do it with Linux and OS X all the time....but I'm moving to OD and away from AD now :)
<agliv> soundray can I change to (hd0,7) from inside grub?
<jussi01> riaal, amsn
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: The reason I'm doing all this is as a potential replacement for administrative staff where a fast computer would be nice but windows just isn't cutting it.  Infact, these users are less adept...so inevitably they end up with spyware and viruses..that's why I'm considering Linux
<mksds> hey, i'm connect to IRC trogh  telnet :)
<soundray> agliv: yes, hit E on the menu entry you want to edit at boot
<rysiek|pl> great. envy script installed the ati drivers, and the ati drivers - guess what? - just don't work(tm). anyone surprised?.. when XServer is being started a pretty-coloured, albeit unintelligible, pattern is displayed (by the way, te colours are... changing O_o'). Even Alt+Ctrl+F1 won't work. Ctrl-Alt-Del to gracefully shutdown the machine and I am back in the recovery mode.
<riaal_> jussi01, thanks
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: OSX, agreed...my fileserver here is a dual G5 xServe. :)
<DaveTarmac> I do an 'ifconfig' and get 'lo' - what is this?
<DaveTarmac> is this a MadWifi device?
<merc> wewt
<Scanztz> PLz is there any other way besides easyubuntu that i can get mp3 suppport?
<merc> gnome feels weird after using fvwm for so long..
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, I think right now thats a great idea...as little as 6 months ago maybe not...but with fistey or edgy then i dont see why not
<soundray> DaveTarmac: no, loopback interface. Everybody has it & needs it
<jussi01> riaal_, there is a good script once you have installed it for making it look nice - smooth fonts etc - do you want a copy?
<DaveTarmac> ok, so i won't down it then - cheers
<raul> anyone knows if there is a Beryl irc channel?
<agliv> soundray could you give it to me again step by step so I can write this down?
<soundray> !beryl | raul
<ubotu> raul: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<merc> raul: there is, i forget what it is though
<Scanztz> dammit
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, the only issue I've found is with writing files to CIFS shares....it doesnt seem to write the group correctly and sometimes ONLY the user who wrote the file can modify it
<Scanztz> i was goint to type that
<riaal_> Jussi01, sure thing. I will get back to you in a sec
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: after beryl signed on...but the big thing is Ubuntu...it's seriously changed the face of linux...I've tried it over the years in the past decade but only now do I really see a tangible different and potential viability in the wild.
<merc> Scanztz: you check the forums? im sure there's a 'manual' way.
<antisystem32> hola
<Guerrand> Scanztz: try automatix
<raul> soundray: #ubuntu-effects is quit as a grave... nobody is alive in there
<soundray> agliv: no, I have full confidence that you can do this yourself. Just read the messages on the screen
<antisystem32> sala en espaol por favol
<merc> raul: beryl has their own channel iirc.
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, I agree...and I was late to come to that realization...been running SuSE and have only accepted Ubuntu in the past few months, but man what a difference
<soundray> !es | antisystem32
<jussi01> !es | antisystem32
<ubotu> antisystem32: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, to get up and running on AD you'll need Kerberos, Samba, Windbind and NTP installed...which I think are all there by default
<merc> plenty of bot masters, only one bot :P
<antisystem32> no tienes ubuntu-es
<raul> merc: u know the server and channel? type please
<jussi01> raul, #beryl
<merc> what he said.
<jussi01> !en | antisystem32
<ubotu> antisystem32: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<raul> jussi01: thnks
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: sweet.  As for CIFS...is that just when a user accesses a network share and modifies a file?
<FlippantBird> Need help! After installing XGL, ubuntu no longer loads the open source ATI driver, will only load MESA. xorg.conf is set for ATI. How do i fix?
<jussi01> raul, np's
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, yeah....cifs=windows file sharing
<soundray> antisystem32: /join #ubuntu-es
<SnCln1> SpaceBass: hmm I'll need to run some testing then.  thanks, I'm going to go play...I may check in later!  thanks again.
<SpaceBass> SnCln1, good luck
* jussi01 is going for a few mins -- back soon
<pi_> I can't start my xorg -> trouble with .Xauthority -> I change the permissions to 777 but I find it with 600 and xorg doesn't start
<Aladin_> My CPU supports the nx-bit features. Does Ubuntu use it? For all processes?
<dyrne> pi_: rm ~/.Xa*
<Guerrand> FlippantBiird: reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the right one
<pi_> and after?
<dyrne> pi_: login
<FlippantBird> Guerrand: xorg is set to use ATI, still loads MESA anyway
<Toma-> Aladin: no. not by default. you need to recompile with HIGHMEM64 enabled
<system_e> Hi. I'm trying to build my own rmp but when i type rpm -ba *.spec i get -ba:unnown option. What should i install?
<pi_> nothing
<pi_> not solved
<agliv> soundray: so it's gemetry then E for edit, correct? and how do I recognize if I need to edit?
<Aladin> Toma-:  Does Ubuntu will support it in the future?
<Guerrand> FlippantBird: think you will find the ATI driver is failing to load ... not 100% sure with ATI thought
<pi_> I've removed and than STARTX, it was recreated
<gavallo> hello
<TheManiacKY> HELP. I just sooo messed up. I accidently put a file in the /etc/passwd and now Linux thinks the user accounts are stored in this file. And I can't log back in as root. Is there any way at bootup I can force the system not to load the /etc/passwd file or get me to where I can have enough root permissions to remove the file?
<FlippantBird> Guerrand: thing is though it worked before i installed XGL
<Toma-> Aladin: actually, it looks like the 64bit kernel; does have support for nx bit
<sdy> hello
<FlippantBird> Guerrand: where can i download the open source driver?
<FlippantBird> Guerrand:so i can reinstall it?
<soundray> agliv: you need to decide whether you want to check my theory about grub swapping your drives, or whether you want to try (hd0,7) straight away. Which is it?
<dyrne> pi_: and you are currently owner of file?
<pi_> yes
<jussi01> !hi | sdy
<ubotu> sdy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Zaggynl>  I just tried to tar my www folder. When I try to access my apache server with localhost:port using a browser now, I get a tar file with a random name.
<Guerrand> FlippantBird: would suggest using envy to sort it out ... solved my gfx problems nicely
<FlippantBird> Guerrand: envy only gave me problems,
<csci> Hi, I have a strange problem on a new installed ubuntu box (where ubuntu was installed without problems, before): The CPU-usage is around 90 - 100%, but top shows no processes with a high cpu time, but user% is around 90%. Any ideas of either finding the consuming proecesses or what process eats my cpu-time?
<Guerrand> hahaha
<Scanztz> !libmad
<gavallo> I have a printer Canon but not find drivers for ubuntu.Who can help me??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> gavallo, what model is it?
<soundray> gavallo: turboprint.de - or wait for feisty
<Guerrand> FlippantBird: will havta ask one of these guys then ... because most of my experience is with the nvidia stuff ... sorry im not very helpful :P
<gavallo> Canon Smart Base MPC 400
<dyrne> pi_: not sure thats odd
<pi_> always cought signal 11
<pi_> xinit_ connection to X server lost
<Aladin_> If I encrypt my swap-partition, does I lose the suspend-to-disk-feature?
<riaal_> just installed amsn whit apt-get for the latest verion I was directed to the page. Downloaded a .package.. what yo do now?
<MitchM> riaal_, try going into a terminal and typing "amsn"
<gavallo> in turboprint the driver is not present
<pi_> pi_: not sure thats odd? what does it means?
<kski> is there a way to not type sudo everytime i want to change a setting with ifconfig, besides logging in as root?
<riaal_> MitchM, why? how do I install the package?
<gavallo> Who can help me??
<merc> kski: sudo -s will start a shell as root iirc
<MitchM> riaal_, if you used apt-get it is already installed.
<pi_> if I launch sudo startx alla works fine
<soundray> gavallo: ask Canon for a driver. They won't give you one, but it's good if they hear from customers that they want Linux drivers.
<kski> merc: thanks
<pi_> all not alla
<ThunderM> how can i get in touch with ubuntu's developers ?
<merc> kski: np
<riaal_> MitchM, it is but for some reason it isn't the latest version
<soundray> ThunderM: #ubuntu-devel or report a bug
<Discovery> hey i need help everytime i what to shut down or reboo my computer fan speeds up and computer doent reboot anyone can help?
<ThunderM> thanks
<MitchM> riaal_, then that means that Ubuntu hasn't packaged the latest version for some reason. You'll probably have to compile from source.
<riaal_> MitchM, that strange? what Im on 6.10
<pi_> :-(
<gavallo> ok
<Taime1> whats the command to refresh font cache?
<GMachine_24> I need the command/instructions for enabling my PCI firewire card as my second network interface (eth1) so I can use hard drives connected to it on my network. Anyone?
<jussi01> riaal_, this script will give you the latest version - you just need a version installed
<Discovery> hey i need help everytime i what to shut down or reboo my computer fan speeds up and computer doent reboot anyone can help?
<MitchM> riaal, do and apt-get update, and then an apt-get upgrade
<gavallo> <<in the web is present the driver for my printer canon?
<riaal_> jussi01, oh, where do I find the script?
<erUSUL> gavallo: linuxprinting.org
<riaal_> jussi01, I have downloaded  "amsn-0.96-2.tcl84.x86.package"
<jussi01> riaal_, there it is
<gavallo> ok, but my printer is not present!!!!
<soundray> GMachine_24: I'm either getting you completely wrong, or you are getting something completely wrong ;)
<riaal_> jussi01, resend
<soundray> gavallo: take it back to the store and ask for a printer with Linux support (hint: HP)
<Discovery> is there anyone who can help me?
<riaal_> jussi01, strange
<jussi01> riaal_, there you are - you need to have a veriion installed beforhand, doesnt matter which one
<soundray> gavallo: it's also worth asking the turboprint people whether they are planning to support your model. If they are, they might just give you a prerelease version for testing.
<riaal_> jussi01, it won't transfer for some reason?
<soundray> Discovery: you may have to use a boot option, like pci=noacpi
<gavallo> ok
<soundray> I'm unlucky that way it seems
<riaal_> what do I do whit a .package file??
<MagicBox> can anyone help me
<soundray> riaal_: why do you need the latest version?
<soundray> MagicBox: that depends entirely on your problem
<riaal_> soundray, why not? the one I have is like 1year old
<d0dge> Can anyone help me with this; I'm trying to install Gaim-text rpm but I get this error make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 1
<jussi01> riaal_, give me your email addu
<soundray> riaal_: so what? If it works, it works.
<riaal_> soundray, why do they make updates then? =S
<jussi01> riaal_, I will email it to you
<soundray> !timetable > riaal_
<dizzle> Is there anyone here who would be able to help me get my wirelees card working?  I have ndsiwrapper installed and I have installed the correct .inf file, but the wlan is not showing up in ifconfig.
<riaal_> cheers jussi01
<MagicBox> soundray: i already started it... my fan revs up when i reboot or shut downl
<MagicBox> soundray: and the conputer never shuts down it like freezes
<jussi01> riaal_, i need your email though
<riaal_> jussi01, its in pm
<soundray> MagicBox: were you here with Discovery as your nick earlier?
<riaal_> jussi01, oh, give me a sec
<MagicBox> yes
<jussi01> :D
<soundray> MagicBox: too bad, you logged out just as I sent my reply.
<MagicBox> soundray :but that was owned by someone else so i changes i got a warning
<MagicBox> so what u say?
<soundray> MagicBox: you may have to use a boot option, like pci=noacpi
<psusi> can someone do me a favor and do a quick test of network connectivity for me?
<soundray> !bootoptions > MagicBox, read the pm from ubotu
<MagicBox> soundray: how
<riaal> jussi01, see the pm now?
<psusi> could someone try to telnet to sourceforge.net on port 25 and let me know if the connection is accepted or not?
<Arkaitz> Hey
<Arkaitz> does anyone know why I getthis screen when I reboot or shut down my computer? The computer crashes http://www.visualparade.net/upload/uploads/12236394945e84fddb893a.gif
<soundray> Arkaitz: dapper? edgy? What graphics?
<Arkaitz> ubuntu 6.10 Edgy
<eetfunk> does anyone know how to fix the "svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale" warning under Ubuntu?  I found instructions about installing the english language pack but it didnt help.  ALthough the problem happens with svn, it seems directly related to Ubuntu from what I read.
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - is today's Firefox update the same as yesterday's, or have there really been two?
<heanol> i have fglrx installed with DRI working, but when i start Xgl instead DRI seems to be gone and everything is so slow
<soundray> Nutubuntu: questions like that can usually be answered by looking at /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz
<Toma-> Arkaitz: looks like a really bad frambuffer error
<DaveTarmac> gah! i need someone who knows lots about 'dhclient'
<K3nto> can you install ubuntu from any resource other than a cd
<Toma-> Arkaitz: try some different values in the vga= option in your grub options
<soundray> !install | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<K3nto> the laptop i am installing it on(not mint) doesnt seem to want to take it
<Arkaitz> Toma- how can I solve it, you know it?
<Toma-> Arkaitz: i can give you hints, not a real rock solid solution
<Arkaitz> hits would be fine
<sivik_> finally
<soundray> Arkaitz: first, you can answer the questions that are asked in response to your problem description
<bluffer_> can some one tell me how i can install grub or lilo (it failed during installation process) i finished the installation without bootloader
<sivik_> what extension are icons
<houmala> quit
<houmala> exit
<erUSUL> !grub | bluffer_
<ubotu> bluffer_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> bluffer_: use the instructions for recovering grub after a Windows install ^^
* digitalspaghetti is back
* digitalspaghetti is back
<DaveTarmac> I have tried to obtain an address for my network via DHCP, but it keeps popping up this message: 'DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval XX' (where XX is a number), then 'No DHCPDISCOVER offered - sleeping'
* digitalspaghetti is away: stuff
<soundray> digitalspaghetti: please turn off the away messages
<Nutubuntu> t/y soundray - what am I looking for? Datestamp? /usr/share/doc/firefox/changelog.Debian.gz is datestamped several days ago ... but I know for sure I downloaded, installed, and restarted (and some of my extensions were outdated and got shut down) ... yesterday. Why the difference in dates? Or am I looking at the wrong thing?
<bluffer_> im installing it on vpc with just 50 mb allocated
<DaveTarmac> i have follow instructions to the letter from http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo and no error have been kicked up. I have installed madwifi, connected to the network, put in my wep key, but now when I try to DHCP an address - it fails
<soundray> Nutubuntu: look at the content of that file
<DaveTarmac> Does anyone have any ideas?
<bluffer_> the livecd never worked it fails with a kernel panic
<Toma-> Arkaitz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<riaal> autopackage don't work whit ubuntu? (http://www.autopackage.org) ?
<Graham> psychoid1: You're from Manchester and you're on NTL
<dyrne> DaveTarmac: regular old 10/100 baset connection?
<erUSUL> bluffer_: you can do it with other livecd like knoppix, do you know of one that works in your machine? also try with some boot options
<DaveTarmac> not feasible. would need a very long cable from upstairs to downstairs. i don't want that
<erUSUL> !boot | bluffer_
<ubotu> bluffer_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<slavik2> I need help with edgy install and manual partitioning ...
<slavik2> I select my / partition and my /home and my swap and it gives me an error that there is no root file system
<linux1> hiya folks
<soundray> slavik2: I think you have to tick the box to let the root fs be formatted.
<bluffer_> this is my  first linux installation :)
<spotted> Hello
<slavik2> I did, nvm, fixed by deleting it and reformatting it ...
<Nutubuntu> t/y soundray
<jussi01> !hi | spotted
<ubotu> spotted: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dyrne> DaveTarmac: on an old linux distro i used to use sometimes i had to change the chan on router for some reason wierd driver freq issue and could not obtain ip
<ruben> anyone gotten netjack to work in ubuntu or debian?
<clarjon1`> who
<clarjon1`> uses fedora core 6
<DaveTarmac> dyrne: really? what channel worked?
<clarjon1`> here
<soundray> clarjon1`: please read the /topic
<slavik2> soundray: now it gave me errors about swap ...
<MitchM> clarjon1`, = Troll
<dyrne> DaveTarmac: dont remember
<linux1> hiya folks just install fiesty and spare drive to have a play with and i can get my printers to show up on my  windows lappy any idea whats up ie bug or something changed in samba
<spotted> Can anyone help me with my MacBook Pro 15" 2,33 GHz? I'm having these issues: 1) I cannot select any entry once grub starts, lucky the default entry starts automatically hence it boots the kernel; 2) I have the same issue very often when I want to boot up from the Ubuntu Live cd: I cannot select any entry on the first screen when it boots up; 3) with edgy, not with feisty, if I switch to another teterminal I get a black screen, lucky whether
<spotted> I switch back to the graphic terminal it works properly. Pls help me
<clarjon1`> GOTO
<clarjon1`> MAC
<clarjon1`> NOT IN HERE
<clarjon1`> geez
<riaal> is there any msn client that will enable you to see the users "comments"?
<soundray> !feisty > linux1, please read the pm
<Ellie> anyone can tell me howq to activate user list in xchat? ^^
<soundray> !ops | clarjon1` spamming and trolling
<ubotu> clarjon1` spamming and trolling: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jussi01> riaal, comments?
<kazim51> hello everyone... i m stuck in a big problem.... GRUB reports error 17
<kazim51> is there anyway to reinstall GRUB ... or just any help
<jussi01> !grub | kazim51
<ubotu> kazim51: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slavik2> ok, seems fine now
<riaal> jussi01, yeh, in real msn there is Nick - "comment" in the names
<Ellie> anyone?
<ignus> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to get quicktime videos to play in firefox?
<jussi01> riaal, my amsn shows them
<soundray> slavik2: I've had this experience -- sometimes you have to try a few times and it suddenly works.
<jussi01> riaal, that script should fix it
<kazim51> jussi01: what happened is i wanted to delete some useless partitions... i used gparted but it did not allow me to do so ... so i rebooted in rescue mode.. used fdisk to erase them, write table and reboot.... and error 17
<ETS> join #python
<ETS> oops--
<soundray> !restricted > ignus, please read the pm from ubotu
<erchache> i try to add gpg key to apt and fails
<erchache> W: GPG error: http://es.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pblica no est disponible: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<erchache> gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-stkp3-0-0-cust338.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<erchache> gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 > gpg.txt
<erchache> apt-key add gpg.txt
<erchache> and fails
<erchache> any help?
<ignus> soundray: thanks!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> how do you set the OS to terminate the computer when pressing the power button on the computer? right now only the panel with logout/restart/shot down pops up!
<soundray> erchache: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<K3nto> anybody ever have to do linux acpi=off when they installed ubuntu?
<soundray> K3nto: yes
<erUSUL> erchache: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<K3nto> soundray: did it make a difference?
<erUSUL> erchache:gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<soundray> K3nto: yes. But you're taking the wrong approach here. If you want help, describe your problem.
<erchache> root@panza:/etc/apt# gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<erchache> gpg: [don't know] : invalid packet (ctb=23)
<erchache> gpg: keydb_get_keyblock failed: eof
<erchache> gpg: [don't know] : invalid packet (ctb=23)
<erchache> :-S
<erchache> erusul
<bluffer_> so  what could be the best option without having to ahift delete the vhd and create a new one ? is the rescue  operation from alternate install cd ok ?
<K3nto> oh when i boot from the live cd to ubuntu, i doublw click the install icon on the desktop and nothing happens for a while. then it freezes
<K3nto> its an old pc and i read about the acpi thing
<soundray> K3nto: how much memory do you have?
<bluffer_> especially this command type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.
<K3nto> 128 i think
<soundray> K3nto: get at least 128MB extra, then try again. Alternatively, install xubuntu.
<bluffer_> when i first installed i made two partitions hda1 = swap hda2 = ext2 so i use /dev/hda2 ok ?
<K3nto> soundray, ok thanks
<K3nto> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<erUSUL> erchache: maybe a malformed key :( btw do not paste here
<erUSUL> !paste | erchache
<ubotu> erchache: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erchache> ok ok
<bluffer_> ok ill be back later
<spotted> Can anyone pls pls pls help me?
<spotted> :\
<soundray> spotted: not unless you say what the problem is
<spotted> Can anyone help me with my MacBook Pro 15" 2,33 GHz? I'm having these issues: 1) I cannot select any entry once grub starts, lucky the default entry starts automatically hence it boots the kernel; 2) I have the same issue very often when I want to boot up from the Ubuntu Live cd: I cannot select any entry on the first screen when it boots up; 3) with edgy, not with feisty, if I switch to another teterminal I get a black screen, lucky whether
<spotted> I switch back to the graphic terminal it works properly. Pls help me
<soundray> spotted: don't do this please
<soundray> spotted: ask one question at a time
<spotted> OK, let's try to fix the first one, which is the most boring
<soundray> spotted: have you installed refit?
<spotted> yes
<spotted> refit loads grub and grub loads the kernel set as default in menu.lst
<hanexar> I'm having problems to automount ipod. I can mount it manually, but I'd like to just pop-up on my desktop like my usb drives do. I'm using edgy with a 2nd gen nano
<spotted> but i cannot select any entry inside it when it pops up
<kazim51> somebody please help me with error 17
<soundray> spotted: I don't know if refit has any configuration settings, but since it's supposed to emulate PC BIOS functions, it should have something like "Legacy mode for USB human interface devices"
<kazim51> grub error 17 in stage 1.5
<tesuki_> hello, does anyone know off a good and functional bittorrent client. not KTorrent or Azureus.
<kazim51> is there any page that describes how to fix it?
<ignus> does anyone know how to get embedded quicktime videos to play _in_ firefox??
<hanexar> tesuki: what's wrong with azerues?
<psusi> tesuki_: bit tornado
<h4rdc0r3_> hallo
<soundray> ignus: have you found something that plays them at all?
<psusi> azerues is a bloated as hell napster wanna be java pile of crap
<soundray> !language | psusi
<ubotu> psusi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ignus> soundray: presumably something will :/
<K3nto> soundray: i called my dad (the computer is his) and he says theres 256 mb ram
<Toma-> tesuki_: Im using deluge after getting fed up with crappy torrent managers. Its absolutly beautiful.
<soundray> ignus: answer my question please
<tesuki_> hanexar: Azureus is great, love it but now i'm pissed java is crap use to much memory.
<soundray> !language | tesuki_
<ubotu> tesuki_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ignus> soundray: no i have no quicktime encoded files to test with but i think gxine will be able to play them...
<Toma-> tesuki_: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<psusi> bittornado: clean, simple, light weight, and not attempting to be a file sharing nework knock off
<hanexar> I'm using bit tornado when I only have single torrent to download... azureus for multiple
<Zaggynl> wine utorrent ftw
<ignus> soundray: is it actually possible to do or am i wasting my time?
<psusi> why at one point when I messed up my system, I actually accessed the ubuntu web site from lynx, the old command line web browser, and it downloaded the livecd iso via the command line bit torrent client and I burned it and used it to repair my xwindows
<abhinay> hey, Which engine is required for Yattacier 3 gtk theme [ http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/598 ]  ??
<michaelpo> i've downloaded bittorrent and gui... it does not show up in the menu.. how do i find it?
<soundray> ignus: you need to decide on a player, then install a firefox plugin for that player. E.g. totem-xine plus totem-mozilla
<ignus> ah ok
<psusi> michaelpo: you don't run it directly, it opens when you open a .torrent file
<michaelpo> oh... like that? different from win
<soundray> kazim51: is this a big hard disk?
<ignus> soundray: whats the firefox plugin for totem called?
<erchache> solved!
<psusi> michaelpo: that's how it works on windows too
<soundray> ignus: totem-mozilla
<erchache> i delete trusted.gpg and runs
<erchache> perhaps is corrupt
<michaelpo> psusi: thanks...
<michaelpo> i try it now....
<hanexar> Anyone know why I need to manually mount my ipod each time? I'd like it to automount like my other usb drive. My GF is not going to type any command line to make it work, she'll go directly to windows instead :/
<dyrne> ignus: or mozilla-mplayer :)
<Toma-> hanexar: there should be a udev entry for your ipod to get mounted each time
<alecjw> hanexar, gnome should automaticlly mount removable media when it is insterted
<hanexar> alecjw: I know, but it doesn't do it
<hanexar> toma-: where would I found this udev entry?
<psusi> did you check the box to enable that in the gnome removable media settings dialog?
<alecjw> hanexar, try changing your preferences ibn system>preferences>removable media
<tesuki_> okaj thank. for the info about torrents
<erchache> i have this problem on my raid0 hardware scsi
<erchache> [42951562.520000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_free_blocks: Freeing blocks not in datazone - block = 1819044972, count = 1
<michaelpo> psusi: when i click on a torrent file.... firefox ask me to pick an application for the torrent... how? where do i find torrent?
<michaelpo> bittorrent?
<Toma-> hanexar: you dont want to know... yet :D take alecjw's advice first
<soundray> erchache: you've been told before not to paste errors here
<hanexar> I checked the preference
<erchache> ok
<hanexar> everything seems alright
<erchache> soundray i dont want to flood channel
<erchache> its a only line
<hanexar> actually, my other usb drive automount alright
<psusi> soundray: since when can you not paste a single line?
<someothernick> michaelpo, just save it and open with your torrent client
<Fonzie> Im trying to use "web-tv" with ubuntu / firefox.. that is normally made for Windows media player, but can i install any plugins to firefox or something, makeing it work for Ubuntu/firefox ?
<psusi> michaelpo: are you sure you installed a bt client properly?  it should know about the right application if so
<michaelpo> someothernick: i've saved it... i've installed bittorrent... how do i open with the torrent client? how do i find it?
<sivik> what extension is an icon
<soundray> psusi: the rules are clear -- no pasting.
<csci> Hi, on a fresh installed ubuntu system I've approx 80% user time and 10 - 20% sys, no idle time. Any ideas why?
<erUSUL> sivik: usually png
<K3nto> where is the Config.WTF file?
<psusi> michaelpo: open the file
<tsoler> hello
<TheVault> Hey everyone...Gaim is a kick ass program!
<soundray> psusi: btw what looks to you like one line may come out as several on other clients.
<psusi> michaelpo: you don't even need to save it, just open it
<tsoler> got some silly questions
<someothernick> michaelpo, where is FF set to save downloads?
<soundray> psusi: and it wasn't the first time from this person either
<sivik> can it be icon.xpm
<quiet> desktop
<slavik2> is it possible to resize a partition (extend it in the back) without formatting it?
<tsoler> anyone available?
<sivik> yes it is
<soundray> slavik2: yes
<sivik> tsoler, whats the problem
<michaelpo> desktop
<Fonzie>  stoffepojken has quit ()
<Fonzie>  kewang (n=kewang@218-160-72-140.dynamic.hinet.net) has left #ubuntu
<Fonzie> <tsoler> got some silly questions
<Fonzie> <-- kski has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Fonzie> --> acemics (n=acemics@62.160.170.3) has joined #ubuntu
<Fonzie> <-- [R] eaper has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Fonzie>  mEck0 has quit ("Leaving")
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 4
<Fonzie> <someothernick> michaelpo, where is FF set to save downloads?
<K3nto> !Config.WTF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config.wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fonzie> <soundray> psusi: and it wasn't the first time from this person either
<michaelpo> it open with democracyplayer....
<Fonzie> <sivik> can it be icon.xpm
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 1
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 1
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 1
<Fonzie> <quiet> desktop
<sivik> Fonzie, yeah
<finalbeta> !ask | tsoler
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 8
<ubotu> tsoler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<michaelpo> Fonzie: desktop
<Fonzie> --> EnsRicky (i=EnsRicky@64-187-74-120.iprev.kci.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Fonzie> <slavik2> is it possible to resize a partition (extend it in the back) without formatting it?
<Fonzie> --> mEck0 (n=meck0@h34n10c1o1039.bredband.skanova.com) has joined #ubuntu
<Fonzie> <tsoler> anyone available?
<Fonzie> <sivik> yes it is
<tsoler> need to install something on a locked directory
<soundray> !ops | Fonzie spamming
<ubotu> Fonzie spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 8
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 8
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 8
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 8
<EnsRicky> Buffer I/0 error on device hdb logical block 8
<psusi> soundray: one line of error is no worse scroll than one line of url to pastebin of error
<EnsRicky> what is that
<soundray> !ops | EnsRicky spamming
<ubotu> EnsRicky spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<TheVault> Got a question. Is there any software for linux that allows others to control your computer if you have trouble?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-187-74-120.iprev.kci.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<someothernick> michaelpo, the the torrent should be there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Trones-wireless-011.nett.nteb.no]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<tsoler> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.tar.gz -C opt
<tsoler> doesnt work
<michaelpo> someothernick: yes... but it open with democracyplayer... where is the bittorent?
<soundray> Thanks Mez
<someothernick> michaelpo, which client are u using?
<psusi> !dontwork
<soundray> psusi: I'm not going to repeat my point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> jussi01,  the script did wonders, thanks again mate
<psusi> hrm.... I could have sworn there was a dontwork factoid in this bot
<merc> TheVault: you mean, you want someone else 'controlling your desktop' stuff?
<tumbl3r> TheVault: look into giving the person helping a user account and just use something like VNC over SSH
<michaelpo> someothernick: i've just installed bittorrent... but when i open the torrent file... it uses the democracyplayer....
<tsoler> i think i need a maual for tar commands
<soundray> psusi: it's called doesntwork
<slavik2> is it possible to resize a partition (extend it in the back) without formatting it?
<merc> heh, vault stuck around a long time.
<tsoler> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<soundray> slavik2: why are you repeating this question when it has been answered?
<hanexar> alecjw: any other idea to get my ipod to automount?
<slavik2> soundray: saw the answer, thanks
<slavik2> couldn't find the answer :P
<someothernick> michaelpo, right click torrent and open with bittorrent
<kazim51> i m stuck... my system wont boot now :(
<psusi> slavik2: yes, depends on the filesystem, but generally yes, gparted can do that
<soundray> kazim51: how big is your hard disk?
<alecjw> hanexar, in nautilus (the file browseR), your ipod should show up. double clikc on it. i know its not particuarly auto though......
<michaelpo> someothernick: yeah... it works... how do i associate the torrent file with bittorrent instead of democracyplayer?
<leafw> last fglrx update broke 3D acceleration. wtf?
<leafw> anybody else running into this in edgy ?
<Seveas> !no doesn't work is <reply> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<someothernick> michaelpo, right click properties - "open with"
<dyrne> michaelpo: in file manager it is similar to windows in that you can right click and select the app to open with i believe. but not too fam with gnome
<riaal> will ubuntu teams "fuck up" the system like teams in windows?
<K3nto> are applications that use wine supposed to be installed with root?
<michaelpo> someothernick: how do i associate it permanently instead of right clicking all the time? just double click?
<soundray> K3nto: no
<hanexar> alecjw: sadly, it doesn't... I really need to mount it with mount command
<michaelpo> are viruses executable when we use wine?
<riaal> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<soundray> michaelpo: of course
<K3nto> crap
<riaal> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<soundray> !language | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<K3nto> so i have to uninstall WoW and do it again?
<cyris> i'm trying to sudo apt-get install slapd but i get a wack of errors when slapd is trying to start. http://rafb.net/p/4ehoAK15.html . Can someone take a look and help me out?
<hanexar> Thanx Riall, I've been trough this already ;)
<eMaX> hi
* digitalspaghetti is back
<soundray> K3nto: you don't have to
<eMaX> how can I default to a console based login on startup?
<cyris> eMaX: change your init level to 3
<someothernick> michaelpo, if you do what i said before it will be accociated with bittorrent
<soundray> eMaX: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<K3nto> soundray: then what do i do? i assume im getting these errors becausre i installed it a root
<dxdemetriou> how can I recompile my whole installed os to other architecture?
<soundray> cyris: does that apply to edgy, too?
<cyris> soundray: no sure man
<michaelpo> someothernick: i did what u said... it is still associated with democracyplayer when i double click
<cyris> soundray: not sure man
<erUSUL> dxdemetriou: you can't
<cyris> anyone with any ideas on my slapd issues ? http://rafb.net/p/4ehoAK15.html
<soundray> dxdemetriou: you have to reinstall. To save your package list, use 'dpkg --get-selections' and 'dpkg --set-selections' on the newly installed system.
<someothernick> michaelpo, right click ,properties ,open with, tick bittorrent
<K3nto> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<dxdemetriou> I mean to use the apt-build or something to compile everything from i386 to athlon-xp
<dyrne> dxdemetriou: i usually just need a simle list of packages in easy to pipe stdout so i do:  cat /var/lib/dpkg/status| grep Package:| sed 's/Package: //' >packages.txt   or something
<michaelpo> someothernick: how do i tick bittorent?
<michaelpo> i cant
<someothernick> :/
<Lunar_Lamp> j #apache
<soundray> !clone | dxdemetriou, dyrne, why not
<ubotu> dxdemetriou, dyrne, why not: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<someothernick> michaelpo, right click ,properties ,open with, add , find bittorrent ,tick bittorrent
<drewzf> I've installed msttcorefonts, renewed my font cache, restarted gdm... And still my fonts don't show up in steam
<michaelpo> someothernick: found it.... i have to rightclick select properties... then openwith....
<someothernick> :)
<michaelpo> someothernick: thanks...
<riaal> Banshee or Amarok ?
<soundray> dxdemetriou: for compiling, you would need the sources. Have you installed your present system from source packages with apt-build?
<dyrne> soundray: that is a bit easier :)
<tsoler> guys im trying to install xampp. I give sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.tar.gz -C opt. But it semms i can not make it . WHY?
<dxdemetriou> soundray, its with apt-get. I tried to use the apt-build world with all packages I can use, but it compile them as 386
<mallox> hi all..have somebody atix x1400 with Fisty Fawn ?!
<soundray> !feisty > mallox, please read the pm from ubotu
<pir> hi
<salty> gotta luv linux...yeeeeeehaaaaawwww!
<cyris> no salty, linux loves you
<asdf25> anyone know where i can get w32codecs for feisty?
<cyris> :D
<iZaP`> lol
<jrib> asdf25: medibuntu repos
<soundray> !seveas | asdf25
<ubotu> asdf25: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jrib> asdf25: oh and feisty questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<salty> why thank ya... i can feel the luv....
<drewzf> nevermind, I figured it out.
<asdf25> thanks
<mallox> asdf25 try mplayer home page ;)
<dxdemetriou> I wonder why the mtune=-mtune=athlon-xp doesn't work from apt-build.conf, and always gives me a i386 and optimize -02 when I try to -03
<mallox> does anybody has ati with festy fawn?:)) I can get 3d acceleration :(
<soundray> mallox READ the private message you got from ubotu
<soundray> dxdemetriou: not sure, but should it not say something like k7?
<K3nto> if i installed a progam using wine  when i was root, how do i switch it over to the regualr user
<dxdemetriou> soundray, It is configure from apt with this way. I'll try
<cyris> is their anything similar to fedoras chkconfig for ubuntu dapper ?
<mallox> soundray : hehe :)) thanx ;) & sorry
<dyrne> cyris: what does ckhconfig do?
<soundray> K3nto: copy it from the installed directory to your home (with sudo) and change the ownership to your username (also with sudo)
<cyris> dyrne: you can control what services are running ect, its just a handy tool :D
<slavik2> new problem, when edgy boots, it stops after printing a line of where the usbhid driver is located
<soundray> slavik2: does it continue when you hit Ctrl-C?
<slavik2> soundray: no
<slavik2> soundray: usb kb and mouse
<dyrne> cyris: i know there are front ends to update-rc.d but im not sure what they are
<soundray> !bum | dyrne, cyris
<ubotu> dyrne, cyris: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<soundray> !info bum | dyrne, cyris
<ubotu> dyrne, cyris: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<K3nto> soundray: how do i find the installed directory?
<cyris> thanks everyone
<soundray> K3nto: I don't know, maybe it's under /root/
<Stormx2> My upgrade of ubuntu-docs has broked
<Stormx2> Its stuck.
<soundray> K3nto: if you can't find it, do a 'sudo updatedb' and 'locate wow.exe' (replace wow.exe with a more likely name)
<salty> look under ".wine" directory
<K3nto> i found a shortcut to it in "/root/Desktop"
<K3nto> i dont have a .wine directory though
<salty> then it will be in /root/.wine
<soundray> K3nto: now it's detective work. Have you tried ls /root/.wine/ ?
<K3nto> i only have root/desktop
<K3nto> no .wine folder there
<soundray> K3nto: Have you TRIED ls /root/.wine/ ?
<salty> .wine is a hidden file
<slavik2> soundray: any ideas?
<K3nto> oh okay i see it
<K3nto> just had to enable hidden files
<soundray> slavik2: not really, sorry
<slavik2> soundray: where else could I search for a solution?
<danny> hi folks.... still searching a solution for my 3com 3c905C problem... it runs with 10Mbit only and Half Duplex... ethtool and mii-tool are both unable to configure the interface.... any suggestions?
<TheVault> Does anybody know a person by ubm, here was in here last night around 8:oopm - 9:00pm est last night
<soundray> slavik2: I would ask here again in an hour or so. There's always new people logging on.
<K3nto> soundray: its at "/root/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft" so i cant just cut and paste?
<slavik2> k
<wasabi_> ANy recommendation on setting up a L2TP server? I need public keys to be retrieved from LDAP and such.
<st3ph> Greets all...I'm having a small issue with gnome (and xcfe). When I boot, I only get the desktop and a Thunar window open to my Home directory. There is no panel to speak of, upper or lower.
<wasabi_> I'd like it to be at least feature comparable with Windows L2TP server stuff. =/
<soundray> K3nto: open a terminal as user. Run 'ls $HOME/.wine'. If that says "No such file or directory", it's safe to proceed:
<gharz> guys, what's the command to check the version of my xorg?
<riaal> easyest way to check if my soundcard is installed?
<quiet> X -version
<K3nto> soundray: it said "dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg"
<soundray> K3nto: 'sudo cp /root/.wine $HOME ; sudo chmod -R $(whoami):$(whoami) $HOME/.wine'
<gharz> quiet: thanks
<soundray> K3nto: okay, make a backup: 'mv $HOME/.wine $HOME/dotwine-backup'
<st3ph> It happened after I was attempting to change my theme. Gnome locked up and I had to reboot. KDE works fine, but both Gnome and Xcfe don not.
<soundray> K3nto: then proceed with the 'sudo cp...' commands
<psyhiczny_borsuk> #40018
<gharz> quiet: is the same same command to check the version of my xorg-server?
<psyhiczny_borsuk> sorry
<quiet> gharz, that IS xorg-server.
<chavo> st3ph, try rm ~/.gtkrc-2.0 then login again
<HiDensity> hello...I can't seem to get my resolution higher than 1024x768 in edgy...I have an nvidia 7800 gt
<K3nto> soundray: cp: omitting directory `/root/.wine'
<K3nto> chmod: invalid mode: `k3nt:k3nt'
<K3nto> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<gharz> quiet: ok thanks!
<soundray> !fixres | HiDensity
<ubotu> HiDensity: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<st3ph> thanks much chavo :)
<soundray> K3nto: sorry, two mistakes. I'll give you the corrected line in full
<slavik2> new problem, when edgy boots, it stops after printing "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver" google doesn't turn up any solutions :(
<soundray> K3nto: 'sudo cp -a /root/.wine $HOME ; sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) $HOME/.wine'
<`nicola> how come my xchat looks like this http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Immagine-10.jpg ? thanks
<riaal> anyone have any ide of how to install my "Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio" soundcard?
<quiet> `nicola, cause you're using a busted font?
<Lazergunz> i'm just wondering if anyone knows how to increase the sound volume, As when this desktop used to be on windows its max sound play was higher than it is now.
<quiet> choose a different font...
<chavo> st3ph, it's a bug with the gtk-qt engine I've got a workaround/fix for it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372023&page=3
<Lunar_Lamp> `nicola, I think it's because you don't have the characters in your charset that xchat wants to put there.  You might be better asking in #xchat
<quiet> dejavu sans mono comes to mind
<quiet> or terminus
<K3nto> soundray: not sure what its doing.. just blinking
<quiet> i'm off to lunch... g'bye
<soundray> K3nto: have you copied any of the quotes by mistake?
<K3nto> nope
<jordanski> anyone know why beryl would crash on a second account after adding user to admin group?
<`nicola> what's the xchat default font ?
<salty> K3nto: next time use -v option also
<riaal> please, please in dying here! No way to install a soundblaster x-fi?
<d0dge> I changed to console login, how can I change it back to graphic login?
<K3nto> salty: huh?
<Lazergunz> :P I just need to know how to change the sound levels ... music isnt playing as loud as it should.
<soundray> K3nto: do a 'du -s $HOME ; sleep 3 ; du -s $HOME' and see if it spits out two different numbers or the same one twice
<soundray> K3nto: in another terminal, I should add
<st3ph> chavo: tried the command from here in KDE and got:  " cannot remove `gtkrc-2.0': No such file or directory" I'm going to that thread you sent now.
<slavik2> when edgy boots, it stops after printing "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver" google doesn't turn up any solutions :(
<guspad> Lazergunz, with the litle speaker on the try
<chavo> st3ph, it's .gtkrc-2.0
<K3nto> soundray: two different numbers
<guspad> Lazergunz, or type alsamixer on a console
<chavo> with the period in front
<soundray> K3nto: be patient then
<Lazergunz> guspad :) thats already at the top on he desktop but i'll try the console method
<K3nto> okay
<salty> ' -v' is a verbose option and it'll print what's happening in the copying process
<zzz_> Jvik: Hello.
<K3nto> soundray: what is this doing anyway?
<st3ph> chavo, sorry a bit new....
<chavo> np
<bronze> hi all, Anyone got a pointer to Ubuntu Wireless setup ? (Faq or HowTo ? )
<soundray> K3nto: you're copying the installation from root's home to your own with the cp. Then you will change it to be owned by yourself with chown
<K3nto> okay
<K3nto> soundray:can i delete the root one later?
<K3nto> i dont have that much space
<soundray> K3nto: yes, that would make good sense
<K3nto> its a 5gb foler
<Lazergunz> Are there any applications in which can monitor system performance. for the desktop that anyone could suggest?
<soundray> K3nto: but see if it works first if possible, before you delete
<slavik2> when edgy boots, it stops after printing "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver" google doesn't turn up any solutions :(
<KR-data> hi I got a prob with a xorg server that won't start, it's telling that it can't load the libGLcore.so.1 file because of "undefined symbol: _nv000040gl" and I can't load the nvidia kernel module even though I installed it through aptitude
<soundray> K3nto: will there be enough space for two 5GB folders?
<soundray> slavik: leave more time between repetitions please
<K3nto> yes
<K3nto> i had 7.4gb free
<slavik> soundray: k, sorry
<slavik> Lazergunz: gdeklets has nice things
<Lazergunz> Slavik: Thanks i'll check it out
<tsoler> !untar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about untar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzz_> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<slavik> Lazergunz: you want like memmory usage, cpu load and such?
<tsoler> !tar
<soundray> K3nto: I have to go, will you be okay?
<Lazergunz> slavik: yeah, displaying on the desktop if possible?
<slavik> Lazergunz: yeah, gdesklets has stuff
<tsoler> how can i unzip something in the locked folders?
<K3nto> soundray: prbably not lol. thanks!!
<slavik> K3nto: what are you trying to do?
<K3nto> i need to move a root-owned folder to user
<K3nto> that way i can use it
<soundray> K3nto: maybe salty will chip in
<slavik> man chown :)
<K3nto> kk ty
<soundray> K3nto: may be back in an hour or so
<slavik> salty? who is that?
<salty> me
<slavik> oh
<slavik> pfft :P
<salty> lol
<soundray> slavik: K3nto is well on the way -- commands have been launched, just taking their time.
<salty> brb... gotta get a puff of fresh air
<soundray> Later
<slavik> ahh
<Lazergunz> slavik: where do I get gdeklets >.<
<slavik> salty: you're going to smoke anyway
<slavik> Lazergunz: enable the repos and install it :)
<salty> not in the office
<slavik> EDGY stops booting after printing "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver"; google doesn't turn up any solutions :(
<tck> finally herd5 is out :D
<st3ph> chavo, I have a .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2  Should I delete that?
<K3nto> slavik: ok its done
<salty> ok...back
<HiDensity> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HiDensity> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !resfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KarlosII> Is there a way to verify that USB ports are working on my computer, seems the hp linux printer driver is not detecting the printer?
<Helmi> guys i'm looking for a nice and slim ubuntu texteditor with syntaxhilite for php/xhtml/css -  any suggestions?
<Lazergunz> slavik: i'm failing quite misserably :P
<K3nto> salty: its done copying
<K3nto> but i cant find it
<salty> 'sudo cp -a /root/.wine $HOME ; sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) $HOME/.wine'
<K3nto>  sudo cp -a /root/.wine $HOME ; sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) $HOME/.wine
<K3nto> yep
<slavik> Lazergunz: sorry, can't look into it right now as I don't have a working system, I will prolly get on in like 2-3 hours on a good system
<K3nto> thats what just finished
<Lazergunz> slavik: :) no problem
<salty> now check to see if the permissions are set
<HiDensity> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K3nto> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Lazergunz> slavik:  I'm useless on ubuntu anyway haha, ( ex fedora user )
<K3nto> salty: how
<meezyfuh> hey, i have either 256 or 512mb of ram. do i need a swapfile?
<slavik> K3nto: ls -l | grep dirname
<pir> many ppl here :)
<slavik> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<NewNeo> Dont be Fooled anymore! Educate yourself to what is right in front of your face! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMn9v7JxPDI&mode=related&search=
<unimatrix9> i have an older gforce nvidia mx 440, can i install the latest drivers ( from nvidia ) or do i need an older version?
<salty> go into your 'home' diretory and right click on the directory you copied and check the permissions
<salty> *directory
<K3nto> salty: the directory i copied ist there
<K3nto> isnt*
<salty> it's hidden
<slavik> K3nto: ls -la | grep dirname
<Lamek7891> hey...quick question which I'm sure someone will be able to answer...
<K3nto> oh ok i got it i think
<K3nto> yep "/home/k3nt/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft"
<KarlosII> ponders
<salty> should be the same as in the root dir but in yours instead
<bennel> hey, I am trying to use my webcam, Logitech quickcam 8.4.8
<bennel> anybody know how to get that working on edgy eft?
<NewNeo> Dont be Fooled anymore! Educate yourself to what is right in front of your face! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMn9v7JxPDI&mode=related&search=
<salty> right click it and check the permissions
<KarlosII> NewNeo: enough of your spam
<KR-data> how do I install the nvidia-kernel module?
<Lamek7891> before I dl 6.10 --> can I install it to a clean USB HDD so that I don't have to mess around with my internal? ..will it be able to boot? will it be really slow?
<slavik> EDGY stops booting after printing "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver"; google doesn't turn up any solutions :(
<K3nto> salty: yeah i can cut, copy, delete rename
<Ferret> !nvidia > KR-data
<K3nto> so now i have to delete the old one
<salty> ok then you're set
<Flannel> Lamek7891: If your BIOS can boot to USB, you'll be able to boot as normal, otherwise you'll need a boot disk
<K3nto> i have to be root to delete it right?
<unimatrix9> !nvidia >unimatrix9
<K3nto> !delete
<Flannel> !install | Lamek7891, instructions here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Lamek7891, instructions here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<salty> ok... 'sudo rm -rfv /root/.wine/and the rest of the path to the dir
<Lamek7891> thanks, I was looking through those pages but I couldn't find anything specific for externals
<ant30> I have cloned a partition to another partition with the same number sectors. Now, I have 2 partitions with the same vol_id any answer?
<Lamek7891> do you think that it will it run noticeably slower?
<ant30> I have used a dd method
<Flannel> Lamek7891: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Lamek7891> done and done...thanks
<K3nto> salty: sudo rm -rfv /root/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<salty> Lamek7891> yes
<K3nto> didnt do anything
<salty> K3nto>yes
<Flannel> Lamek7891: that's how to make a bootdisk, if your bIOS can't boot to USB.  Otherwise, it's identical to a regular install
<NewNeo> america is blind
<slavik> K3nto: backslash before every space
<ant30> Hi SinClaIrR
<SinClaIrR> hi ant30
<Lamek7891> yeah...it can boot from USB, I guess I'll try that
<K3nto> salty: what?
<Ferret> ant30: What filesystem is it?
<ant30> ext3
<rogue780> does anyone know how to setup a mail and name server
<etcadmin> can anyone help me figure out why my 6.10 server is not responding to apache and ssh requests?
<etcadmin> http://photo.educ.psu.edu/
<Flannel> etcadmin: did you install apache and ssh-server?
<salty> K3nto> you have to have a back lash for every space in world of warcraft
<st3ph> chavo, I will delete the .gtk files and login again. Thanks much for your assistance.
<etcadmin> yes
<etcadmin> it works half the time
<Ferret> ant30: use tune2fs -U.  see the man page.  You'll need the uuidgen utility
<salty> and program files
<K3nto> sudo rm -rfv /root/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World\of\Warcraft
<etcadmin> top shows nothing goinf on
<rogue780> does anyone know how to setup a mail and name server
<etcadmin> now it works
<Flannel> etcadmin: seems to be working currently.  Could it be a routing issue?
<K3nto> salty: it that it? ^^
<ant30> ok, thanks Ferret
<salty> sudo rm -rfv /root/.wine/drive_c/Program\Files/World\of\Warcraft
<_Andrew> Flannel, I know you were being serious with your install question but that was pretty funny lol
<KR-data> ok I've installed the nvida-driver but I can't load the kernel module, what do I do?
<Ferret> ant30: By the way, for copying files in the future, I recommend the excellent program known as 'cp'. :)
<Flannel> _Andrew: it happens ;)
<etcadmin> the server was on the same switch before, I got more of the 404 errors, I moved it to another switch and it works better
<etcadmin> but this still happens
<Ferret> KR-data: Why can't you?
<K3nto> salty: didnt delete it
<Flannel> etcadmin: next time it happens, see if you can still get there locally.  If so, it's a routing issue
<ant30> well, dd is fast than cp
<etcadmin> i am local to it
<salty> sudo rm -rfv /root/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft
<hengst> Hi everybody
<luna6> join #mythtv
<salty> try that
<K3nto> there we gooo
<K3nto> salty: ty
<st3ph> hello again
<salty> yw
<etcadmin> I can always ping it
<KR-data> Ferret: it says FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia, when I run modprobe nvidia
<etcadmin> even when I have apache, ssh, ftp errors
<arod> when I start epiphany it's always working offline. is there some workaround?
<Flannel> etcadmin: you sure it's it when you're pinging? and not some other machine?
<rogue780> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<K3nto> YESSS
<etcadmin> I'm sure I'm pining the correct address
<etcadmin> 146.186.208.252
<K3nto> Salty: its working
<kquamme> hello fellers
<hengst> hi
<salty> <K3nto> ok... did you notice that i put a 'v' in the options of that command?
<etcadmin> It's very hard to troubleshoot not knowing when it's going to cut out
<ant30> Ferret, thanks, its have fun. --> tune2fs partition -U random
<pihus> is there a way to change the update interval time of laptop's battery power information?
<K3nto> salty: i did, what for?
<Ferret> KR-data: Looks like a fairly common issue on the forums... can you please try this?: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx
<salty> that is what printed the actions in the terminal... that way you know what is happening
<hengst> pihus: i think you should check the service
<pihus> say what?
<Ferret> KR-data: If that doesn't work then check dmesg to see if you can find more info about the error
<kquamme> anyone here dual-booting OSX and Ubuntu?
<KR-data> Ferret I'll try that, thanks
<K3nto> i see
<unimatrix9> i wish it was me, dual-booting OSX and UBuntu/....LOL
<hengst> pihus: apmd / this deamon you should be able to tune the interval.
<AlexC_> !ops | ryanakca
<ubotu> ryanakca: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Latty> Anyone know how to add a second virtual drive to a machine running VMware?
<kimmern> Anyone got tcl8.5/tk8.5? The links on ubuntuforums.org doesn't work..
<Latty> *virtual machine
<pihus> hengst, under "advanced settings" of apmd, there are only ignore, stop, start
<kquamme> kimmern: did u try debian repositories?
<sebi__k> hi all
<Askar> Hi! Can someone help me with svn?
<unimatrix9> latty add hardware wizard?
<KarlosII> ubuntu is not detecting my linux on the usb ports, however dmsg shows the usb ports are detected, and lsusb shows nothing connected
<jrib> Askar: hi, just ask your question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> !ops | ryanakca
<ubotu> ryanakca: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kimmern> kquamme: searching there is disabled, so i don't know how to find it..
<Askar> I have checkedout a directory and changed the file inside, how do I upload it again?
<HiDensity> how do I boot from a live cd but change my xconf to specify a video driver?
<hengst> pihus: and it is on, so than it should be checking al the time, not?
<AlexC_> Seveas: sorry :P he was just flooding the channel loads and no one seem to have come
<kquamme> kimmern: searching where is disabled? the webpage?
<K3nto> i wonder why large corporations that make games dont support linux
<unimatrix9> latty ; here you can read the how to, if you are still around
<pihus> yes but I'd like it to update the graphcis faster
<K3nto> if the users can do it so easily, they should have no problem
<Latty> unimatrix9: I'm around.
<pihus> is it possible?
<Latty> Do link me.
<kquamme> HiDensity: is the driver on the livecd
<Askar> do you know jrib?
<unimatrix9> http://www.matttopper.com/?p=25
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIOE0MR99oM
<sebi__k> does someone have second life working?
<HiDensity> yes...i need to use the vesa driver
<finalbeta> K3nto: because that would mean they need to support a product on a platform that doesn't like them. Sound, graphics, it's no good in linux.
<hengst> K3nto: critical mass
<jrib> Askar: svn ci  read: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<unimatrix9> i have second life working yes
<kimmern> kquamme: i got the serching working..but they didnt have it..
<Latty> unimatrix9: I'm running the free vmware
<kimmern> only up to tcl8.4...
<K3nto> finalbeta: really? why not?
<sebi__k> a cant connect to login server, curl cant resolve the ulr
<unimatrix9> freevmware ? you mean vmplayer?
<kquamme> HiDensity: you should be able to get into shell passing a boot command and then change it
<HiDensity> kquamme: how do I do that?
<Askar> jrib: is merge what I am looking for maybe?
<Latty> yeah, I wasn't stating a package name.
<kquamme> kimmern:hmm, that sucks
<hengst> VMserver is available to for Linux for free!!!
<K3nto> maybe thats what linux needs, a huge multimedia update
<kquamme> HiDensity: lemme check it out, brb
<Latty> oh, is it?
<finalbeta> K3nto: like hengst said, critical mass. Not enough people using it means no good drivers, no good drivers = waste of writing games for it. no games, no drivers mean no people and it loops that way
<Latty> unimatrix9: I got it to show in the Computer Management in XP, but no way to create a partition.
<jrib> Askar: no, if you just want to update the file you would use 'ci' which is an abbreviation for 'commit'
<K3nto> finalbeta: so all we have to do is recruit
<hengst> finalbeta: just like that
<finalbeta> K3nto: yeah
<unimatrix9> latty , i presume you run out of space on the virtual drive?
<hengst> I started this year with no longer supporting Windows.
<sebi__k> because i just subscribed and didn't login, i cant visit the support forum. so i wonder why it doesnt connect
<Latty> unimatrix9: Yeah, but Forget it, I had to initialize the disc. I have it working now
<unimatrix9> great
<hengst> 5 families no run Linux Ubuntu and they love it.
<KarlosII> ubuntu is not detecting my linux on the usb ports, however dmsg shows the usb ports are detected, and lsusb shows nothing connected
<unimatrix9> sebi_k , sometimes the server of second life are really full...
<Lazergunz> slavik: got it all working :)
<kquamme> HiDensity: you might have to edit the ISO image and use ur xorg.conf and reburn it
<unimatrix9> and you cant connect for a while, you have to wait a bit...if thats the problem
<kquamme> KarlosII: wtf do u mean? what doesn't it detect?
<salty> i don't have any issuses about linux and multimedia....except video conferencing
<HiDensity> kquamme: k...thanks
<sebi__k> unimatrix9, just got this error in the terminal:  WARNING: process: LLXMLRPCTransaction CURL error 6: Couldn't resolve host 'login.agni.lindenlab.com'
<globe> I get a 'failed to load module "nvidia"' when I attempt to start x server after dist-upgrade.  Anybody know how I can fix this?
<thianpa> Can anyone tell me a good webserver that has all php,mysql support like XAMMP/Phpdev in windows ?
<shatrat> globe, you need to reinstall your nvidia driver
<K3nto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hengst> nvidia is usually well supported.
<soundray> K3nto: has it worked?
<globe> shatrat: any idea why a dist upgrade killed it?
<K3nto> its updating
<K3nto> so i do believe it is working
<K3nto> TY
<kquamme> HiDensity: have u done that b4/do u want to go that route?
<soundray> K3nto: well done
<pihus> what is DPMS?
<K3nto> i applaud you
<shatrat> hengst, globe, any time you change kernel version or driver version the kernel module interface between them needs to be reinstalled or even custom compiled if an appropriate kernel module isnt in the repos
<globe> shatrat: makes sense....I wish it'd just failsafe instead of breaking X on me.... ;-)
<unimatrix9> sebi_k , that means that the database is offline , again... i guess
<unimatrix9> its beta you know...
<soundray> pihus: display power management system
<upd> what port use apt?
<soundray> upd: http or ftp ports
<upd> ok
<upd> :)
<hengst> shatrat: why is that?
<shatrat> globe, you could change the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "nv" and youd have a simple graphical interface
<sebi__k> yes i know, are there any patches? why is it working on your pc
<ReadyF> hi everyone !
<globe> shatrat: yea, thats what im doing so I can dl the driver...im stuck in tty at the moment
<Arkaitz> how do I run a .sh file?
<shatrat> hengst, well, the kernel module from "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17blahblah" is specific to both kernel version and driver version, if you have a different kernel version or a different driver version there is a mismatch in that interface module
<shatrat> globe, did you install the driver using the nvidia.com installer? if so it isnt hard to fix this from command line
<globe> shatrat: yes...its the nvidia binary for opengl support
<thianpa> !XAMMP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xammp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hengst> shatrat: thanks
<funpop> which audio-file player can you guys recommend beside amarok ?
<globe> funpop: xmms
<dyrne> Arkaitz: look at first line of file. you can 'head file.sh'  if it says #!/bin/sh   or bash then sh filename.sh or bash.filename.sh you can also make it executable and run it as long as it has the #! line
<dv_> mpd
<salty> xmms
<javiolo> hi
<funpop> for big libraries ?
<funpop> xmms ?
<hengst> funpop: mplayer
<dv_> mpd
<javiolo> how do I list the partitions of my hd ? fdisk -l ??
<globe> funpop: it does fine for mine
<salty> all i use is xmms xine and grip
<funpop> i love file-browsing with amarok
<sebi__k> unimatrix9, do you have a premium account, or why is it working on yours?
<funpop> found this only in exaile
<blizzkid> hi ppl, I have a bit of a problem... since upgrading to fiesty, when choosing shutdown, my pc reboots instead of shutting down...
<funpop> whats mpd ?
<RichiH> you guys can unban ryanakca_, he stopped cycling
<soundray> !feisty > blizzkid, please read the pm from ubotu
<funpop> !mpd
<hengst> blizzkid: that is cute.
<unimatrix9> sebi_k i have the beta version...
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 392 kB
<sebastian_> hrhgirehgerg
<unimatrix9> have to go bye all
<unimatrix9> :)
<sebi__k> so it works for you?
<sebastian_> ruehgelrhglergerhgerhgulerghulerhglerhgehlrgerhgulerhgelrgherhglrghlerg
<soundray> sebastian_: don't do this please
<sebastian_> re
<blizzkid> soundray, you mean I should join channel ubuntu+1?
<soundray> blizzkid: yes
<svu> will there be herd5 for ppc?
<soundray> svu: yes
<svu> soundray, today?
<soundray> svu: no idea
<funpop> if i add buddys on gaim, are they saved on icq server ?
<gili> how do i get the S-video out working on my 915 chipset
<gili> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<KarlosII> ubuntu is not detecting my printer on the usb ports, however dmsg shows the usb ports are detected, and lsusb shows nothing connected
<hengst> KarlosII: did you try a different usb port?
<KarlosII> yep tried all front and back
<hengst> do other USB devices work?
<globe> what is the package that downloads the kernel sources?
<soundray> globe: linux-source
<KarlosII> I haven't tried a usb device, but I know my usb mouse worked before
<globe> soundray: hmmm....an obvious one!  thanks
<KarlosII> I haven't tried a usb device recently
<soundray> KarlosII: have you tried the printer elsewhere? Is it turned on?
<hengst> KarlosII: do you have a memory stick or something you can try?
<KarlosII> my vista box detects a unknown device when I connect
<NET||abuse> hey all,, ,how can i link the master volume for my laptop to the headphone volume? when i have headphones in, the mute and volume from master doesn't link up to the headphones
<KarlosII> umm I have a ipod shuttle I can try
<NET||abuse> i can see seperate sliders in alsa mixer
<OuZo_> anybody know a good FTP program? thanks
<hengst> KarlosII: plz try
<soundray> KarlosII: see if any errors are logged when you plug the printer in -- tail -f /var/log/syslog
<stealth> whats up fello ubuntians
<soundray> OuZo_: I like ncftp
<AlexC_> Hey,
<KarlosII> hengst: hmm rythmbox opened
<stealth> ubuntu powns gentoo!!
<AlexC_> How do I list all hard drives/drives from terminal? Not just the mounted ones ... unmounted to,
<OuZo_> soundray: thanks ill take a look at it
<KarlosII> and light is on on the usb device
<stealth> gentoo users always got problems they dont know hoe to fix
<KarlosII> I mean on the ipod
<hengst> KarlosII: you see, something is wrong with the printer, maybe it is just the cable.
<AlexC_> stealth: don't troll =)
<soundray> KarlosII: your computer-side hardware is okay then
<freezey> stealth: thats the most nonsense thing i have ever heard in my entire life
<stealth> i am not i am a ubuntu user
<gili> have there been any developments regarding
<gili> have there been any developments regarding
<gili> have there been any developments regarding
<KarlosII> hengst: but vista detects the usb device
<gili> how do i get the S-video out working on my 915 chipset
<KarlosII> soundray: thanks I never thought of using the ipod to detect
<cotui> hola
<freezey> ubuntu is the distro that most people that come from windows move over to...
<hengst> KarlosII: yes that is a little strange. what is the type of printer?
<NET||abuse> anyone able to go over a simple alsa mixer trick with me? i want to link the master volume to the headphone volume(including mute)
<slv> if i want to test kubuntu, xubuntu, or any other desktop variants, on my current ubuntu install, will i be able to easily revert back to regular ubuntu cleanly?
<KarlosII> hp 5610 officejet
<slv> i don't want to break anything
<freezey> so the community has become quite newbish lately
<pihus> what would be the best solution to set up multiple monitors (laptop + vga)? i'm useing beryl and ati radeon
<soundray> KarlosII: hengst deserves the credit
<slv> freezey: ubuntu is like linux for dummies, that's why
<stealth> so can i buy computer games from the store and play them on ubuntu
<KarlosII> soundray: he does
<hengst> KarlosII: HP is usually OK
<freezey> slv: exactly
<freezey> stealth: yeah and?
<stealth> can i?
<Rafase> hello
<KarlosII> oops got a unsafe device removal message
<asdf25> slv: you don't have to "revert" or anything, you can install KDE or XFCE on top of a normal gnome ubuntu install without problems
<hengst> KarlosII: Let me think ???
<KarlosII> after I unplugged ipood
<andrius_> helo
<freezey> stealth: if you run trans codega
<AlexC_> stealth: you can, but they are not guaranteed to work
<shatrat> stealth, you should check the appdb.winehq.org site first to see if they will work
<freezey> and they work together well
<asdf25> slv: though you could get rid of them later too if disk space is an issue or whatever
<Rafase> I need help with my web cam
<slv> asdf25: ok, i just wanted to make sure i wouldn't be left unable to use certain apps
<andrius_> i am from lithuanian
<soundray> KarlosII: not a problem if you haven't written to it
<shatrat> stealth, or you could get cedega, they have a list of their own of compatible games
<cotui> canal en espaol de ubuntu
<KarlosII> k, I plugged printer into same slot
<pihus> andrius_,  almost a neibghour :D
<AlexC_> !es | cotui
<ubotu> cotui: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> !es > cotui
<stealth> were do i get cedega at?
<andrius_> yu to?
<slv> when it comes to gaming on linux there's not a lot but there's some fun games, i don't even bother with wine or cedega
<NET||abuse> stealth, google it
<RogerBacon> hi, which tool i can use too see the hard drive activity ?
<stealth> roger dodger
<AlexC_> NET||abuse: damm, beat me!
<slv> if you're on a linux box might as well play some of the self-maintained games out there
<NET||abuse> AlexC_, :)
<pihus> estonia actually
<javiolo> how do I list the partitions of my hd ? fdisk -l ??
<DARKGuy> like Savage :P
<slv> hahaha
<slv> Savage: battle for newberth
<wheels3572> is there a syntax to untar a file to a specific directory?
<DARKGuy> Savage plainly rocks
<dyrne> javiolo: sudo fdisk -l yes
<slv> yeah it does
<NET||abuse> javiolo, yes
<slv> i haven't played at all lately, i've been playing Spring
<andrius_> hei neightbroun
<thianpa> Can anyone tell me a good website to d/l Games for Linux ?
<hengst> KarlosII: can you change the USB cable of the printer
<soundray> wheels3572: 'cd /target/dir ; tar zxf /path/to/file.tar'
<DARKGuy> Spring? what's that?
<pihus> Any advice on multiple monitors+beryl+ati redeon?
<KarlosII> oooh hengst sec
<slv> thianpa: happypenguin.org
<DARKGuy> thianpa, mm linuxgames.org or .com I think
<KarlosII> got something from that tail of soundray
<wardy> hi, can some 1 tellme how i setup my ubuntu system as a file server so that my windows pc can access it?
<KarlosII> posting it to pastebin ubuntu sec
<thianpa> ok thanks
<soundray> wheels3572: oops, drop the z unless it's gzipped
<wheels3572> soundray, target directory of the tar file then in the syntax where I want it
<wheels3572> soundray, tar.gz file
<dyrne> !samba| wardy
<ubotu> wardy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wardy> ok thanks
<AlexC_> Guys, I have 2 SATA hard drives, one with Ubuntu on and one with Windows. Currently what I normally do is just remove the powercabel from which ever I want to bott into ... but that's kinda annoying. I am wondering how I can setup Grub to like, swap to the next hard drive?
<soundray> wheels3572: pardon?
<DARKGuy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cyris> I am working on setting up a shared address book with openldap (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271629). I got it working without SSL, however I can't seem to get it going with SSL :S. I have followed the guide exactly and have received no errors. When I search with thunderbirds address book I get no results, but with no ssl I get results :S. any ideas im kinda stuck ?
<pihus> !xinema
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinema - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pihus> grr
<DARKGuy> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<AlexC_> DARKGuy: I checked on there, no good
<globe> the nvidia driver installer script can't find my kernel sources...I just did apt-get linux source, where do they hide?
<soundray> !dualboot > AlexC_
<gili> so anyone with i915 video chipset get the S-Video working
<KarlosII> hengst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8256/
<pihus> tnx DARKGuy
<wheels3572> soundray, im trying to unzip a tar.gz file and have it install in usr/share folder
<DARKGuy> AlexC_, Well, I've never worked with SATA drives (nor I've even seen one of them in my life xD) but I know you have to do something with rood (hdx,0) in menu.lst
<hengst> KarlosII: I am opening now
<KarlosII> k
<shatrat> globe, I think you need to install "build-essential"
<DARKGuy> pihus, welcome
<Daneo> hi - i'm very new to Linux and have been having problems getting the a DVD to play - I've exhausted everything that Google searches could come up with - currently running Ubuntu 6.10 but tried Knoppix and Fedora
<pihus> is it good to go with ati radeon?
<Daneo> anyone have THE source for a fix?
<KarlosII> hengst: that was a tail from syslog
<globe> shatrat: nope, got taht one
<wardy> can i drag and drop this window onto the other desktop? if so,, how? :P
<AlexC_> soundray: I know how to dualboot "normally" but this is different, they are on seperate hard drives.
<DARKGuy> AlexC_, actually, root (hd0,0) for primary master, root (hd1,0) for primary slave, and such
<KarlosII> so the computer is detecting something getting plugged in
<andrius_> lietuwa?
<shatrat> !dvd | Daneo
<ubotu> Daneo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> wheels3572: assuming it's on your desktop, you would do 'cd /usr/share ; sudo tar zxf $HOME/Desktop/file.tar.gz' (but you don't *really* want this)
<DARKGuy> oh
<andrius_> ar ne
<dyrne> Daneo: all else fails you could use vlc as a player id say.
<con-man> pihus: in general?
<andrius_> ???
<DARKGuy> AlexC_, then I'm clueless :(
<soundray> AlexC_: all the instructions are there, though
<andrius_> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<soundray> AlexC_: may have to follow links
<wheels3572> soundray, why dont I want it
<pihus> I just want to set up a multimonitor desktop. I have ati radeon and beryl
<andrius_> sombady
<Daneo> thank you - i've got the libdvdcss2 - it now makes my totem shut down immediately
<soundray> wheels3572: what's in it?
<con-man> pihus: I always had problems with ATI, and had to switch to nVidia
<DARKGuy> nVidia > Ati
<cyris> any ldap people around that could help? its weird how i can get results with no ssl but with ssl i get no results :S
<andrius_> heiii u tethers?
<AlexC_> soundray: there not. I know kinda of how to do it, and that's with the "swap" command, which isn't shown anywhere there...
<wardy> how do i put this window onto the other desktop?? (1 of 4)
<pihus> well I'm useing laptop, so switching isn't that easy
<KarlosII> I hope ATI improves now that AMD owns them
<con-man> pihus: you can make it work
<hengst> KarlosII: Strange???
<pihus> with xinerama or something else?
<con-man> xinerama is used by ATI amirite?
<wheels3572> Soundray its sitting in my home/wheels directory
<AlexC_> wardy: right click on the window border - Send to Workspace
<soundray> AlexC_: map (hd0) (hd1) \n map (hd1) (hd0)
<KarlosII> hengst: that log is strange?
<hengst> KarlosII: Strange??? Yes than you should be getting something more.
<con-man> pihus: no wait thats twinview.
<wardy> thanks alexc
<KarlosII> hmm, /etc/init.d/hpoj setup says no devices found
<hengst> KarlosII: No the log is OK.
<con-man> pihus: xinerama should work with ati, I had it going for a while
<soundray> wheels3572: I trust you will be able to adapt the syntax on your own
<ReadyF> who can help me to undestand some terms in partitioning ?
<AlexC_> soundray: hum ... how can I see what each of my hard drives are?
<pihus> but twinview should be better?
<soundray> wheels3572: I'm still not convinced you want that
<KarlosII> hengst: I don't understand why it says no devices found
<dyrne> ReadyF: just throw the questions out there someone will answer
<con-man> pihus: I think it is
<KarlosII> and lsusb shows all 0's by each port
<spinexorz> i need some quick help, im not a very experienced linux user and i cant sse whats wrong here, it essentially the res but it doesnt change it back by using the else statement
<hengst> KarlosII: Because it hasn't
<spinexorz> #!/bin/sh
<spinexorz> res="$(xrandr -q|grep '^\*')"
<spinexorz> if [[ "${res}" != "0" ] ] ; then
<spinexorz>         xrandr -s 3
<spinexorz> else
<sinnlos> error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2:  << i have an amd64 machine and i need this for amd32 lib  << anyone a idea ?
<wheels3572> soundray, ok
<soundray> AlexC_: drop to the grub shell from the menu with C, run "geometry (hd0)" and "geometry (hd1)"
<spinexorz>         xrandr -s 0
<spinexorz> fi
<AlexC_> !paste | spinexorz
<ubotu> spinexorz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pihus> but do I have to restart my X server to switch from single to multi monitor?
<iamtheric> maybe
<iamtheric> try it
<con-man> pihus: depends, are you running XGL?
<hengst> KarlosII: I think you should post your problem to the ubuntu forum
<KarlosII> hengst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<pihus> hengst, yes
<KarlosII> hmm, k
<con-man> pihus: well you have to be running XGL if you are running beryl
<iamtheric> you really shoudl
<AlexC_> soundray: nono, I mean in Ubuntu - as I have no idea what the drivers are, eg sda1 sdb1 hda1 etc
<KarlosII> show my lsusb result
<AlexC_> con-man: not true, Beryl can run on AIGLX aswell
<soundray> AlexC_: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<iamtheric> it can
<KarlosII> hengst: should that not show a device connected
<con-man> AlexC_: his card may not support AIGLX
<wardy> WOW LINUX RAWKS SO MUCH MORE THAN WINDOWS   --- MICROSOFT IS GAY!!!!!!!!!!  :D   TEHEHEH
<con-man> AlexC_: mine didnt
<cappy> My microphone stopped working, just out of nowhere while I was on skype! I looked in my amixer output http://www.pastebin.ca/378732 and I think I know where it is (I put @@ in front of the lines) but I have all options enabled and I don't see anyplace to turn capture back on for my Mic! Can anyone help?
<slv> how can i check my processor type? i'm compiling a realtime kernel
<slv> i just need to check what family it is
<DARKGuy> wardy, lol
<iamtheric> you should knpw
<tonyyarusso> slv: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<slv> thanks
<AlexC_> wardy: no windows bashing please :P
<AlexC_> soundray: thanks,
<spinexorz> i need some quick help, im not a very experienced linux user and i cant sse whats wrong here, it essentially the res but it doesnt change it back by using the else statement, the script is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8257/
<stealth> goodbye all
<med> byte are u lol or doll
<DARKGuy> he's right though T_T
<hengst> KarlosII: USB works fine, but just not your printer
<KarlosII> wardy: now all linux needs to get is GAMES ON LINUX, and then it would be cool
<med> *******
<secureboot_> anyone know how to run openssl req or x509 without getting asked any questsions?  Basically, an automated creation of certificates, that don't have passwords?
<con-man> KarlosII: wine, or if you have some cash, Cedega
<iamtheric> tremulous is a fun game
<slv> tremulous rules
<KarlosII> con-man: I'm not interested in BUGS
<slv> but i'm having sound problems in it, the sound is delayed a second
<KarlosII> or gltiches
<hengst> KarlosII: Plenty of games on Linux but you probably just do not like them (=:
<con-man> I love playing World of Warcraft in linux
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to force rhythmbox to not try and look at my ipods?
<slv> else i'd be playing it comstantly
<soundray> !games | KarlosII
<ubotu> KarlosII: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<slv> Spring is pretty sweet too
<KarlosII> hengst: My 2 favourites WOW & command and conquer
<con-man> KarlosII: I run WoW on linux just fine
<sharperguy> If I use nautilus to burn a data DVD, can I have multiple sessions? (ie I can write more on later)
<KarlosII> rather buggy on cedega and crossover
<merc> its all about nethack anyway.
<con-man> KarlosII: I use win to run WoW with no issues
<KarlosII> con-man: heh........I prefer streamless updates and install
<con-man> KarlosII: thats not to say it didnt take a little bit of work
<Sp4rKy> please, i've a subnet on wireless and one one eth, the default route is wlan. What route command must i set to be able to ping both subnet ?
<wardy> karlosII i agree with the games thing... :/
<con-man> KarlosII: my updates run fine
<KarlosII> con-man I'm sure after much initial headache, but I'm sure john doe user doesn't want the headache which was my oint
<thianpa> gush.. Can someone help me out with my Tvtime. There is a disturbance sound in most of the channels, only about 2 of them has the correct audio. Any idea about this ?
<wardy> hey, im still looking for samba on the net, i suck with the whole directory thing, on the ftp sites, is there not a normal eexecutable i can download???  :P  (im new)
<AlexC_> How do I do GRUB seperators?? just do Title and that;s it
<con-man> KarlosII: I didnt take you to be a john doe user : )
<hengst> KarlosII: Why don't you and other start making these games for Linux?????
<riaal> is msn service down or is it just me?
<soundray> wardy: are you on ubuntu?
<wardy> yeha
<con-man> riaal: works for me
<KarlosII> hengst: Sorry, but I like making 2.50 a km, so I don't have time :)
<riaal> con-man,  damit, what client do you use?
<con-man> riaal: gaim
<soundray> wardy: System-Administration-Shared Folders. It should offer to install samba automatically
<riaal> con-man, think that one is better then amsn?
<KarlosII> But maybe with teh recent events at Dell ppl will start taking notice
<rogue780> !bind
<con-man> riaal: I like it. Besides, it came prepackaged with Ubuntu
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<wardy> soundray: thanks i shall look, although i am still on 5.10 :D
<hengst> KarlosII: Like that we do not get anywhere, you are here chatting around too?
<riaal> con-man, okey, thanks
<soundray> wardy: in that case you'll have to 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<KarlosII> hengst: huh
<con-man> KarlosII: I work for Dell
<K3nto> im getting this when trying to run WoW:  http://img506.imageshack.us/img506/1154/screenshotlw6.png
<riaal> is there a azureus for edgy?
<KarlosII> con-man: haha, what do you think of ideastorm
<hengst> KarlosII: Do not do it yourself create a project / community. I think lots of people want this, nobody does it???
<con-man> KarlosII: not familiar with it
<DARKGuy> K3nto, no wonder, with so many apps active...
<wardy> soundray: come again!? lol sorry for the stupidness, it says "changes applied" after i clicked share folders with windows systems?
<DARKGuy> K3nto, playing on official?
<soundray> !info azureus edgy > riaal
<KarlosII> hengst: then I'd have tomanage the project :)
<K3nto> official?
<DARKGuy> K3nto, blizzard's server
<ComputerHermit> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<riaal> soundray, how to activate univers?
<globe> where does the kernel sources go when I apt-get them (linux-source)?
<KarlosII> con-man: you work for dell and you don't know about http://www.dellideastorm.com/
<K3nto> DARKGuy: i don tknow
<soundray> !software | riaal, wardy
<ubotu> riaal, wardy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<hengst> KarlosII: Yes because you are the expert, you know what you want, and many other too, you can be a legent.
<KarlosII> haha.......I just want to encourage game developers to write for linux :)
<DARKGuy> K3nto, eh, nevermind :/... try removing your AddOns for the time being and try connecting, if it works, then it's something wrong with your addons
<con-man> KarlosII: It doesnt load for me, but if its another "Dell Hell" site, I am familiar with those sites
<wardy> thanks guys ill try
<hengst> KarlosII: That is great, how do you do that?
<K3nto> okay
<KarlosII> nope it belongs tomicheal dell
<sharperguy> If I use nautilus to burn a data DVD, can I have multiple sessions? (ie I can write more on later)
<con-man> KarlosII: Michael Dell has many projects going -_-
<riaal> soundray, can't find anything about univers? I have done it befor but forgot how =S
<K3nto> DARKGuy: i didnt install any addons. i just installed WoW
<soundray> con-man: has he got "Dell hell" ones too?
<DARKGuy2> bah, connection poofed -.-
<KarlosII> hengst: hard to do, cause there are no reqal numbers of linux users
<con-man> soundray: lol not that I know of
<soundray> !repos > riaal
<spinexorz> i need some quick help, im not a very experienced linux user and i cant sse whats wrong here, it essentially changes the resolution but it doesnt change it back by using the else statement, the script is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8257/
<DARKGuy2> K3nto, d'oh :/ then I'm clueless :(
<KarlosII> con-man: -it's a Dell site, Dell announced linux support there in response to user ideas
<wheels3572> soundray, what's the executable file.  I just tried to get firefox 2.0.0.2 running I got it installed but what's the file to get it running itself?
<DARKGuy2> KarlosII, I'm working on a 3D engine aimed at making game development easier for people under Linux, if you wanna contribute... that'd be good, y'know :P
<KarlosII> con-man: dunno why it don't load for u
<etcadmin> help, 404 error http://photo.educ.psu.edu/main
<con-man> KarlosII: yeah I knew that, just didnt know aobut the site
<KarlosII> ah
<etcadmin> nvrmnd
<soundray> wheels3572: was that the .tar.gz you installed?
<riaal> what is a common univers sorce to enter at "APT"?
<hengst> KarlosII: It will come, you just gave me a great idea. Can you be a key user?
<KarlosII> con-man: do you have inside info on when I'll see vista drivers for my printer?
<con-man> KarlosII: none that I can talk about : )
<KarlosII> hengst: hmmm I guess
<riaal> !univers
<wheels3572> soundray, yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy2> !universe
<soundray> KarlosII, con-man: can we continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic pls
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DARKGuy2> heh
<con-man> KarlosII: but I'll tell you what I tell all my customers: Vista is new, its going to take a while for all the drivers to come out
<soundray> wheels3572: I told you you didn't want that.
<hengst> leave your e-mail at www.bizz2web.com and I will arrange something with gaming.
<hengst> KarlosII: leave your e-mail at www.bizz2web.com and I will arrange something with gaming.
<wheels3572> beginning to think your right lol
<javiolo> !partitions
<soundray> wheels3572: you're heading the right way to totally mess up your system
<KarlosII> con-man: I have an quewsion to that, how long has Vista been in Beta and under development?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wheels3572> soundray, ok will wait
<med> how old r u
<globe> where does the kernel sources go when I apt-get them (linux-source package)?
<cappy> My microphone stopped working while I was on skype! I looked in my amixer output http://www.pastebin.ca/378732 and I think I know where it is (I put @@ in front of the lines) but I have all options enabled and I don't see anyplace to turn capture back on for my Mic! Can anyone help?
<hengst> have a nice day, linuxworld!
<soundray> wheels3572: read the message that ubotu will send and learn the ubuntu way please
<wardy> soundray: shall i run the updates first then try again with samba?
<soundray> !software > wheels3572
<SmartLeet> hi
<con-man> KarlosII: 1 year in Beta, two years in development, or at least thats how long MSDN has had it available to subscribers
<SmartLeet> I've a problem with pkg-config
<riaal> how to activate univers arcive? =S
<wheels3572> soundray, ok gotcha
<DARKGuy> Like
<DARKGuy> we don't care how much VIsta has been in development
<DARKGuy> but maybe the people in #ubuntu-offtopic do? :P
<KarlosII> con-man: So you know why Dell has not scored any points on that subject with me :)
<SmartLeet> I've just installed gtk-1.2.dev package and when I tape: $pkg-config gtk+-1.2
<ComputerHermit> dude your gett'n a DELL and I smoke pot with all my money YEAAAA
<SmartLeet> it says that package isn't found :/
<con-man> KarlosII: Dell doesnt make drivers.
<rpc> is it possible to change default permissions for a file that i upload to an ftp?
<KarlosII> Dell is supposedly talking to Ubuntu Devs about cooperation though
<SmartLeet> rpc chmod ?
<gotgenes> Can netselect-apt determine Ubuntu mirrors, too?
<soundray> wardy: I wouldn't bother upgrading breezy. A fresh edgy install is quicker. Backup your /home and your /etc as a minimum (and possibly /var if you have databases)
<rpc> SmartLeet that works but i need to do that manually after each uploaded file, not sure why it happens
<KarlosII> con-man: oh...yes the contracted manufacturers
<con-man> KarlosII: yup, and we cant force them to make drivers any faster
<SmartLeet> rpc ah, I don't know so, sorry :/
<rpc> SmartLeet i mean when i upload i want them to have 755 at once without need of changing that manually
<blizzkid> guys, a general question, when my pc boots, it`s set to AZERTY keyboard. How do I change that?
<soundray> !offtopic | KarlosII, con-man
<ubotu> KarlosII, con-man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KarlosII> haha
<Deztus> Could somebody help me with an issue with VMWare, please?
<blizzkid> couldn`t find it on google
<KarlosII> con-man: can I priv whisper you about something
<iamtheric> vmware Deztus  what?
<con-man> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<con-man> KarlosII: sure
<iamtheric> Deztus, what about it?
<Deztus> alrighty, i'll start explaining
<iamtheric> ok
<Deztus> i had vmware server installed prior
<riaal> soundray, cheers
<iamtheric> yeah
<Deztus> forgot about it and went to install the player
<ideogram> is there any alternative video cards for linux than ATI and nvidia?
<rkyraccoon55> for some reason ubuntu stopped recognizing my other hard drives
<globe> blizzkid: you could try searching for dvorak too.  I dont know the soln but dvorak is another kbd layout
<iamtheric> ok
<seb--> help! i lost sound for some reason....kmix shows PCM on high level....what could have gone wrong? i even rebooted!?!
<iamtheric> server > player
<SmartLeet> no answer for me ?
<soundray> ideogram: not really, at least not for the consumer market
<apokryphos> seb--: /msg ubotu sound
<Deztus> then i wanted to get rid of the player due to an installation error
<iamtheric> yeah
<Deztus> and the server
<blizzkid> globe: I know the different kbd layouts, I just want my sys to boot in QWERTY
<Deztus> attempted uninstall for both
<ideogram> I am sick and tired of fighting with the binary driver install
<seb--> apokryphos: thanks
<iamtheric> Deztus, it has shared libraries
<soundray> ideogram: Intel makes graphics chipset, but they come integrated in boards
<ideogram> I have dual monitors and can't get them to work
<Deztus> ran into the 'software index broken' error
<cyris> when removing a package with apt-get, can i also remove all configuration files that where included with that package? even modified ones?
<soundray> *chipsets
<robbie_crash> Is there a way to force rhythmbox to not try and look at my ipods?
<Askar> how do i create a directory with svn??
<globe> blizzkid: yea, im suggesting searching google for DVORAK keyboard layout changes...they are more common
<DaveTarmac> I have tried to obtain an address for my network via DHCP, but it keeps popping up this message: 'DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval XX' (where XX is a number), then 'No DHCPDISCOVER offered - sleeping'
<iamtheric> Deztus, well server was not in the repos, it was installed manually
<ScottLij> I just downloaded linux-source-2.6.17 via the Synaptic Package Manager, where would it be stored?
<DaveTarmac> i have follow instructions to the letter from http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo and no error have been kicked up. I have installed madwifi, connected to the network, put in my wep key, but now when I try to DHCP an address - it fails
<Torrey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<SmartLeet> cyris apt-get remove package --purge
<iamtheric> Deztus, and you confused it
<Deztus> yeah, i installd manually
<cyris> SmartLeet cheers
<soundray> robbie_crash: have you tried disabling music players in System-Preferences-Removable drives?
<Torrey> Bittorrents are running.
<SmartLeet> cyris cheers---> ?
<Deztus> :(
<Deztus> tried some force deleting methods. work 'partially'
<mrpoundsign> ok, so evolution is locking up on me.  I removed my .evolution directory, and it's still locking up, and howing my exchange account -- where can I fond this exchange account?
<blizzkid> globe, all I find is how to change kbd in X
<blizzkid> but in X it`s ok
<Deztus> with dpkg and aptitude
<SmartLeet> cyris what does "cheers" mean ?
<iamtheric> Deztus, you try an apt-get update?
<Deztus> yeah
<iamtheric> hrmf
<soundray> SmartLeet: can you rephrase your question about gtk pls
<robbie_crash> soundray: nope but that did it, thanks
<rpc> SmartLeet cheers == thanks man
<iamtheric> Deztus, try asking in the actuall forum
<Deztus> and as it tries to update or reinstall the player it always puts out an error
<soundray> SmartLeet: you're not British then ;)
<SmartLeet> soundray yes of course so, I installed the devlopement package
<lanaz> Hello
<rkyraccoon55> anyone know why ubuntu stopped recognizing my other hd's?
<globe> blizzkid: (i don't know where, but) there is a conversion file somewhere for it.  I ended up reinstalling once because I couldnt get it figured otu
<SmartLeet> soundray and the official doc says: tapes things with: pkg-config --cflags=someflags gtk+-2.0
<SmartLeet> but it return: package not found :s
<Deztus> brb
<SmartLeet> normaly it should return path to devlopment files
<aozaki> Sorry I'm new to linux: Does Ubuntu come with a C compiler?
<Torrey> aozaki: apt-get install gcc
<rolnzyx>  aozaki: sudo apt-get install gcc
<mrpoundsign> can anyone tell me where evolution holds the exchange accounts?
<Askar> How do I create a folder with svn????
<cyris> SmartLeet: thanks
<soundray> SmartLeet: try 'dpkg -L packagename' -- does that help?
<eirikur> Ubuntu doesn't install it by default.  Synaptic or apt-get.  What's the big devel-deps package, gang?
<SmartLeet> cyris lol np :p
<robbie_crash> Askar: I might be wrong, but I think svn just downloads to whatever dir you run it from
<linxeh> eirikur: build-essential ?
<apokryphos> eirikur: build-essential
<soundray> !b-e > eirikur
<dyrne> mrpoundsign: .something..  :)
<mrpoundsign> Askar: svn mkdir <url>/newdir
<Torrey> aozaki: rolnzyx is correct, use sudo.  GCC is the Gnu Compiler Collection, which is C and with add-ons, C++ and more.
<Askar> mrpoundsign thanks!
<mrpoundsign> dyrne: it's not in .evolution.  :)
<coolball> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Deztus> i know this is support, usually for problems, but would it be alright to ask for some info on ubuntu here, or is there another channel i may go to?
<SmartLeet> soundray soundray thanks
<eirikur> aosaki: build-essential is something you should thus apt-get install or Synaptic.
<soundray> Deztus: try #ubuntu-offtopic first please
<Deztus> alright, thank you
<riaal> where do I find a univers source to add to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apokryphos> Deztus: depends on your question.
<soundray> !easysource > riaal
<apokryphos> riaal: please read the FAQ
<aozaki> I tried apt-get install... seemed to run fine, but I still seem to be getting a "c compiler cannot create executables" whenever I try to install something... could someone help me?
<Deztus> i'll come back here if they can't answer, tks
<apokryphos> aozaki:  please read the FAQ
<soho> !avidemux
<rogue780> the server that is hosting my e-mail and web site went out of business. I want to set up my own server to do this. What do I need to do in order to point godaddy at my server, and have my server provide http and pop3 services?
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<riaal> apokryphos, what faq? topics?
<apokryphos> riaal: in the channel topic, yes.
<apokryphos> also in the channel's entrymsg
<riaal> apokryphos, ofc, sorry
<riaal> soundray, thanks again
<Neobonzi> Has anyone else heard that Dell was considering offering linux as an alternative to windows on new PC's?
<Fabio__|> is there an option to tell bind9 to automatically check for changes in zone files, without calling /etc/init.d/bind9 reload ?
<soho> !avidemux | heanol
<ubotu> heanol: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello
<soho> heanol; sry
<apokryphos> Neobonzi: yes, Slashdot is very popular 8)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> good early morning
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I am an ubuntu user
<rogue780> Neobonzi, slashdot covered that whole story well.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I want to try out typesetting system
<Eko_Hermiyanto> in ubuntu...
<Eko_Hermiyanto> what's the good one I can try?
<rogue780> the server that is hosting my e-mail and web site went out of business. I want to set up my own server to do this. What do I need to do in order to point godaddy at my server, and have my server provide http and pop3 services?
<ZeZu> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<globe> can anybody help me reinstall the nvidia drivers after dist-upgrade?  the installer is giving me errors
<lufi1> I can connect to Interweb through any app except for Firefox. What's going on?
<wardy> how do i update ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10 over the net? the update program referred me to the ubuntu website, but i did not find anything. any ideas?? please?
<userund> wardy: you can't upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 as far as I know.  you have to go from 5.10 to 6.06 and then 6.10.  best to reinstall afresh imo.
<KarlosII> wardy: backup your home dir
<apokryphos> wardy: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<wardy> ok ty guys
<Askar> svn: '/home/askar/askars/mjaha.txt' is not under version control
<Askar> why do i get that error?
<robbie_crash> Where in gaim do I set it so that escape closes conversation windows?
<ideogram> can linux handle multiple video cards?
<globe> hehe
<sharperguy> There is an uber complicated command  build with lots of pipes and stuff which findes mp3 files that are not .mp3 and adds .mp3 to the filename, can anyone make me it please?
<conreyt> hi all.  I recently upgraded to the latest herd release and everything is great however metacity dosen't seem to be starting by default.  Anyone know where to set this at?
<vcordes> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conreyt> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<colbert> What is WINE? I just did sudo apt-get install wine and want to run Quake 2 but I don't know what to do
<jesuitcluster1_> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 and now it wont recognize my 2nd and 3rd hard drives. does anyone know why?
<cefx> colbert: wine quake2.exe
<cefx> man wine
<conreyt> colbert: head to http://www.wine.org
<conreyt> colbert: alot of good documentation about wine configuration.
<sharperguy> conreyt, not sure if this will help, but it might be to do with the x upgrade that they're doing right now, in which case it might be fixed in an update soon
<Askar>  svn: '/home/askar/askars/mjaha.txt' is not under version control
<Askar> why do i get this error?
<conreyt> sharperguy: I had been playing with beryl so it may have been self inflicted.  however, I remember setting this value at one time.
<robbie_crash> conreyt: do you still have beryl installed?
<docta_v> i'm having a problem with rcs... when i checkout the file it's changing the owner of the file to root
<conreyt> sharperguy: to change from beryl to metacity.  When I upgraded, it appears to have reset beryl as my WM however it's not there anymore.  annoying to start metacity at every boot :D
<docta_v> even if it was initially checked in as being owned by named
<globe> conreyt, what is up with your beryl? im having problems since upgrade too
<docta_v> any way that i can fix this?
<conreyt> sharperguy: sry short answer is no I uninstalled it.
<jesuitcluster1_> can someone help me get this os to recognize my hard drives?
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: what does fdisk see?
<colbert> cefx: I just ran it, it ran in software mode but wouldn't load Open GL, terminal said: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<colbert> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<jesuitcluster1_> it sees hda and the cd drives
<rkyraccoon55> anyone here know why ubuntu stopped recognizing my other hd's?
<vcordes> conreyt, if you whish to use metacity just login to your normal gnome session instead of the beryl one..
<jesuitcluster1_> it doesnt see hdb or hdd
<riaal> is it really hard to get wow to work under ubuntu?
<cefx> riaal: no.  cedega and wine both support WoW, iirc.
<userund> riaal: some are doing it
<conreyt> vcordes: how my default sesssion settings show beryl :D
<mrpoundsign> so does anyonw *know* where evolution-exchange holds the account data?  (hint:  it's not in .evolution -- I deleted that directory and my exchange account is still there)
<globe> riaal: its been done....
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: what type of HDs?
<riaal> where can I read about wine?
<rkyraccoon55> anyone here know why my ubuntu might have stopped recognizing my hd's?
<globe> riaal: http://google.com
<conreyt> riaal: http://www.wine.org
<jesuitcluster1_> theyr all maxtors
<conreyt> riaal: I like globes answer better
<vcordes> conreyt, use the other startup method from the wiki next time you set it up. or ask in #beryl for further help on how to change it without a reinstall
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: no Serial ATA or no?
<colbert> winehq.com
<sharperguy> conreyt, you uninstalled metacuty?
<riaal> =)
<jesuitcluster1_> pata drives
<riaal> thanks all
<conreyt> sharperguy: no see above it works It's just not starting by default.
<soho> is there a graphical frontend for traceroute?
<sharperguy> conreyt, how about installing beryl again
<conreyt> sharperguy: that's not what I'm looking for.
<conreyt> 
<conreyt> sharperguy: I don't want beryl I just want metacity to start by default again.
<robbie_crash> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<soho> how can i disable join/leave messages in xchat?
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: output of sudo fdisk -l please
<youkilldkennedy> Whats the easiest way to set up Microsoft to work with WINE?
<sharperguy> conreyt, only thing i can suggest is add it to your session start up, probably not ideal though
<Matic`Makovec> Hey. How can I make Firefox to open URLs I click for example here on IRC or on MSN instead of Ephipany doing it?
<Matic`Makovec> Firefox is set to be my primar browser
<jesuitcluster1_> conreyt:
<jesuitcluster1_> Disk /dev/hda: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<jesuitcluster1_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hda1   *           1        4811    38644326   83  Linux
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hda2            4812        4998     1502077+   5  Extended
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hda5            4812        4998     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<vcordes> conreyt, if you don't want beryl at all just reinstall it. i suggest to select gnome in your login window. you will be asked then to select the gnome session as your default
<jesuitcluster1_> Disk /dev/hdb: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders
<cefx> !paste jesuitcluster1_
<jesuitcluster1_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hdb1               1       14946   120053713+  83  Linux
<cefx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jesuitcluster1_> Disk /dev/hdd: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders
<cefx> !pastebin jesuitcluster1_
<jesuitcluster1_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hdd1               1       30515   245111706   83  Linux
<cefx> jesuitcluster1_: STOP
<ScottLij> !pastebin | jesuitcluster1
<ubotu> jesuitcluster1: please see above
<dxdemetriou_> can I change the dpkg-architecture?
<vcordes> jesuitcluster1_,: never do this again
<cefx> !pastebin
<cefx> woops
<jesuitcluster1_> im sorry im new
<conreyt> vcordes: ah brilliant don't know why I didn't think of that.
<cefx> lol
<ZeZu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cefx> there we go
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: try that again with pastebin please I couldn't catch it all ;)
<ZeZu> yea its just !paste, when you did !paste $nick he got a notice as well
<vcordes> conreyt, don't become ironic
<vcordes> i don't even get what you really want
<conreyt> vcordes: it's in meh blood.
<jesuitcluster1_> !pastebin Disk /dev/hda: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<jesuitcluster1_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hda1   *           1        4811    38644326   83  Linux
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hda2            4812        4998     1502077+   5  Extended
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hda5            4812        4998     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jesuitcluster1_> Disk /dev/hdb: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders
<vcordes> jesus
<jesuitcluster1_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Popoi> >_>
<jesuitcluster1_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hdb1               1       14946   120053713+  83  Linux
<jesuitcluster1_> Disk /dev/hdd: 251.0 GB, 251000193024 bytes
<AndrewWilliams> lol
<jesuitcluster1_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30515 cylinders
<conreyt> o.O
<jesuitcluster1_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jesuitcluster1_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<vcordes> try this again with !pastebin.... :)
<jesuitcluster1_> /dev/hdd1               1       30515   245111706   83  Linux
<jesuitcluster1_> like that?
<jesuitcluster1_> i did
* AndrewWilliams mutters
<conreyt> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cefx> wiw
<cefx> wow
<con-man> !pastebin | conreyt
<ubotu> conreyt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<conreyt> heh.
<cefx> jesuitcluster1_: USE pastebin.com or rafb.net/paste
<con-man> !pastebin jesuitcluster1_
<con-man> !pastebin | jesuitcluster1_
<ubotu> jesuitcluster1_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<conreyt> that is ironic............
<cefx> READ THE HELP next time someone does it.
<soho> is there a graphical frontend for traceroute?
<cefx> soho: why?
<conreyt> soho: System > administration > network Tools
<conreyt> soho: traceroute tab
<Popoi> Is there a web page with the next Feisty new features?
<soho> yes or no would be more helpful, but i want to see the stations of the route in a world map
<K3nto> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2237213#post2237213
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: when you get that pastebin figured out lemme know and I'll help you with those HDs
<soundray> Popoi: read the topic for #ubuntu+1
<Popoi> soundray: k, thx man
<Qbi-Jens> Is there a way (jigdo?) to get the (uni|multi)verse archive on dvd?
<Qbi-Jens> I want to install Ubuntu on a computer without internet connection and need those dvds.
<Wello> ciao a tutti!
<Wello> hello
<jesuitcluster1_> conreyt: i think ive got it
<wheels3572> !Equivalents > wheels3572
<strankan_> is there any apps like adobe for linux to edit or make your own pdf-files?
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: the pastebin situation or the HD one?
<conreyt> strankan: open office
<Qbi-Jens> strankan_: OpenOffice, LaTeX
<cables> strankan_, OpenOffice can, and I think there's better stuff too.
<strankan_> hum ok
<jesuitcluster1_> the pastebin
<Wello> for make you can use openoffice wordprocessor
<darkcommon> hi
<TheVault> Would someone be kind enough to give me a walkthrough on setting up a broadcom 4311 driver. I am using the LIVE CD right now and I want to get it working using the LIVE CD first before I go installing ubuntu. Iv tried many tutorials on my own and I screw up somewhere each time
<Askar> I need help with branches and svn
<Malph> what do I need to apt-get to update my timezone information
<Askar> anyone able to help?
<etcadmin> anyone know what would cause intermittent access to services on 6.10 server. I'm using apache, mysql, php, webmin, apache2, ssh, ftp
<Qbi-Jens> Askar: what exactly?
<Wello> is there someone has tried ubuntu feisty?
<[GuS] > Hi guys.... is there a fix for Onboard sound card Realkteck HDA RLC 883? I am currently using Kubuntu Feisty and the alsamixer does not work. When i try to use it, i have this: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument. And many errors looking at dmesg in relation to that, like: [   25.064000]  hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x9 and invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff (many of them)
<darkcommon> hello, can any say me an text editor (X11) like Notepad on Windows, or best
<At0mic_PC> What makes nautilus play the wav files when you hover over them? I thought it was mpg321 but I guess I'm wrong.
<Wello> gedit
<soundray> [GuS] : please join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<betatux> etcadmin, what do you mean by 'intermittent access' ?
<Wello> darkcommon gedit
<darkcommon> ... only?
<Qbi-Jens> darkcommon: vim, emacs, joe, nedit, nano
<panfist> what is ubuntu+1?
<[GuS] > ok soundray
<cefx> darkcommon: Kate
<etcadmin> I can access the services most of the time, but once in a while it cuts out on me
<Wello> it's dipends what you need darkcommon
<Wello> kde sucks!
<conreyt> darkcommon: Applications > Accessories > text editor
<cefx> notepad++
<darkcommon> Wello, I need an editor like Word but with the size of Notepad
<TheVault> wello: I  agree KDE sucks
<etcadmin> I can figure out how to reproduce it
<dyrne> panfist: chat room for next ubuntu release.
<etcadmin> sorry, can't
<soundray> At0mic_PC: it should be the application that appears at the top of the context menu
<Wello> you need too much darkcommon
<Wello> :D
<panfist> thanks
<darkcommon> ...
<globe> lol
<jrib> darkcommon: abiword might be the closest I can think of
<darkcommon> Wello, a openoffice.org but, light
<darkcommon> OK!!
<cefx> darkcommon: Kate is what you like
<Askar> Qbi-Jens: I wrote too you privatly
<cefx> abiword is good
<Askar> hope you can help
<cefx> ignore the "kde sucks" rant
<TheVault> Can someone walk me through on setting up wireless with a broadcom 4311 chipset wireless card? Iv read every tutorial and somewhere along the way, there is always something that goes wrong
<Qbi-Jens> Askar: got no msg
<Askar> hmm..ok strange...are you by any chanse swedish?
<etcadmin> http://photo.educ.psu.edu/
<K3nto> could somebody help me with running WoW? i get an "Error #132"
<etcadmin> it won;t last long
<darkcommon> I'm installing Abiword (I taste Kate, and I preffer gedit or OpenOffice.org
<panfist> thevault: i have the same problem, are you using fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<etcadmin> but right now it's 404
<soundray> !register | Qbi-Jens, Askar
<ubotu> Qbi-Jens, Askar: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<At0mic_PC> soundray: Context menu?
<soundray> At0mic_PC: right-click on the icon to see it
<TheVault> panfist: all the tutorials was for ndiswrapper
<conreyt> K3nto: try transgaming.org  or winehq.org
<K3nto> ok
<At0mic_PC> soundray: I see, but I think I asked wrong. What application can I download that will allow the files to play while hovering over them.
<conreyt> darkcommon: google's got that office stuff to you could look at. that's as light as your browser.....
<TheVault> panfist: have you successfully installed wireless on your machine?
<darkcommon> K3nto use CrossOver, or take me your MSN, or your email, and I take you the PRO Edition (buyed by me)
<Tonren> Is there a way to watch flash video OUTSIDE of a web browser?
<darkcommon> conreyt Where?
<Tonren> VLC can't seem to play flash
<vcordes> is there anything to worry about when i connect a 40" lcd tv with a vga cable to my ati x700 card using edgy? like any xorg settings neccessary?
<darkcommon> Tonren... I don't known, I think, that is impossible
<cables> Tonren, mplayer works for me
<LaGGed> anyone know anything about djing for shoutcast on ubuntu?
<TheVault> Tonren: I think FLV player works with Linux?
<panfist> thevault: no, i'm working on it. ubuntu seems to recognize the card, i can see it as a device but it just doesnt work. apparently thats because the firmware is not open/free/whatever and there is a utility called fwcutter...
<conreyt> darkcommon: docs.google.com
<Askar> Qbi-Jens: I need to make my own bransh
<Wello> for flv files just need VLC Player!
<panfist> thevault: fwcutter allows you to rip the firmware out of some files included in the drivers for windows and load them on the card, then it should work
<darkcommon> ok
<TheVault> brb
<darkcommon> conreyt
<Tonren> Hmmm
<conreyt> darkcommon
<darkcommon> THNX
<soundray> At0mic_PC: you wouldn't normally have to install anything extra. Open a nautilus window and Edit-Preferences-Preview
<K3nto> darkcommon: what?
<Wello> who likes opera?
<conreyt> Wello: Opera users
<panfist> thevault: i cant test it out now because i'm booted into windows at the moment. try this guide to use the fwcutter method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<CarlFK> isn;t there a pdf print driver?  I know OO can create them from in OO, but I am trying to setup a "print server" that just makes pdfs
<robbie_crash> Where in gaim do I set it so that escape closes conversation windows?
<cables> robbie_crash, I don't know, but try asking in #gaim
<bennel> question I just installed a driver for ntfs support and now my external hd isn't showing up anymore and can't be mounted
<CarlFK> robbie_crash: isn't that the default?  (or you want to turn it off?)
<At0mic_PC> soundray: Thanks
<eck> is there a way to see what package provides a program?
<darkcommon> K3nto conreyt say me an good editor (google docs)
<bennel> anyone know how I can fix this?
<eck> e.g. what package provides the binary named 'foo-bar'
<robbie_crash> I want to turn it on, I can't find it anywhere, I've gone through each plugin and each of the prefs page, and it's nowhere to be found
<soundray> eck: 'dpkg -S foo-bar' if it is installed
<Turner> latest version still Dapper?
<vcordes> is there anything to worry about when i connect a 40" lcd tv with a vga cable to my ati x700 card using edgy? like any xorg settings neccessary?
<darkcommon> Turner Edgy
<cables> Turner, it's Edgy
<Wello> who can explain me how i can use xargs?
<eck> soundray: is this possible if it's not installed?
<darkcommon> cables dont copypaste
<robbie_crash> It's always just worked like that for me every time I've installed it
<eitan> hey guys, I have ubu 6.10 and i810switch installed to switch to external moniter on my laptop.  When I run the program I get a PCI id of i810 is not recognized. error.  Any idea?  Is it a xorg.conf problem?
* Turner looks around for the faq to update to edgy
<soundray> eck: if it's not installed, 'sudo apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file update ; apt-file search foo-bar'
<linxeh> vcordes: my friend had no problems with his Bravia 42"
<darkcommon> cables ;)
<eck> soundray: thanks
<cables> darkcommon, everyone beats me to the punch here :)
<vcordes> oh i'm very sorry for asking twice
<darkcommon> :P
<linxeh> vcordes: it will probably work at most resoltuions, but you are best off with a HDMI/DVI cable tbh
<soundray> eck: I think you can search packages.ubuntu.com as well - apt-file update is a fairly big download
<Wello> what do you prefer? XGL + Compiz or XGL + Beryl?
<jesuitcluster1_> conreyt: did you find it?
<riaal> anyone using teams for ubuntu?
<TheVault> Panfist: alright, lemme try that url you gave and let me see if i have any luck
<darkcommon> Wello Beryl
<dyrne> riaal: teams?
<Wello> me too darkcommon
<darkcommon> Wello Compiz is out-to-date
<vcordes> linxeh, ah ok that's what i wanted to ask.. does he get a better resolution with dvi? and.. somebody told me that with HDMI i can only use encrypted content like hd movies. anything true about this?
<darkcommon> Wello I'm using Beryl on an ATi Radeon 9550
<riaal> dyrne, for looks? eveyone I have seen running ubuntu has had like a black lock to evertying
<globe> vcordes: no
<Wello> darkcommon do you have CrossOver Pro?
<riaal> look*
<darkcommon> Wello yep!
<XYTTY> xytty_, ldfkhlkdf
<xytty_> XYTTY, dfgdf
<bronze> hi, gor a nephew using Ubuntu , never used linux before - what IRC tool shouyld he be using?
<bronze> *got
<dyrne> riaal: themes?
<globe> darkcommon: is it worth it?
<riaal> dyrne, ofc. sorry :D
<iamtheric> nvidia support in feisty?
<soundray> bronze: xchat-gnome
<soundray> iamtheric: #ubuntu+1
<darkcommon> soundray :( I'm writing!!
<bronze> soundray: does that come with the One cd install or does he have to add it?
<Wello> darkcommon I use beryl on ati radeon mobiluty 9700
<darkcommon> Its the same...
<darkcommon> Wello, do you want CrossOver Pro??
<rogue780> the server that is hosting my e-mail and web site went out of business. I want to set up my own server to do this. What do I need to do in order to point godaddy at my server, and have my server provide http and pop3 services?
<Wello> yes darkcommon
<darkcommon> .... send me a private
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1_: you gotta tell me where it is.
<dyrne> riaal: hah :) yeah i always change theme i usually download the tar.gz then tar xfvz theme.tar.gz  i creates a directory then sudo  mv themedirectory/ /usr/share/themes
<jesuitcluster1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<riaal> dyrne, cool! where do I find theme's do download?
<soundray> bronze: it's in Section: gnome, so it should be on the CD
<darkcommon> riaal gnome-look.org
<jesuitcluster1> conreyt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8271/
<dyrne> riaal: art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org  are the big ones
<Latty> If I have done a mount --bind, how do I then unmount it?
<dyrne> riaal: gtk themes used for ubuntu and xubuntu
<Wello> darkcommon i send you private message but you don't answer...
<darkcommon> emmm..
<riaal> cheers dyrne and darkcommon
<eck> soundray: the online search doesn't work very well... it found no packages containing maildirmake, but i installed courier anyway and it ended up being part of that package
<darkcommon> I say you a ping and you dont response
<wardy> hi, i have downloaded the samba source code from the net, i extracted the folder onto my desktop, what do i do to it now? or how do i get it to run / install?
<soundray> wardy: oh please
<darkcommon> wardy....
<wardy> lol sorry
<soundray> wardy: why?
<darkcommon> Install samba for Aptitude!!
<Turner> fetching package 6 of 1129
<wardy> what?? i am new to this, theres like no easy exe to download is there?
<darkcommon> wardy nope
<tonyyarusso> !software | wardy
<ubotu> wardy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<Wello> i answers darkcommon
<soundray> wardy: I instructed ubotu to tell you about !software, and you didn't read anything at all.
<darkcommon> wello...
<wardy> i dont get it!!! :S
<darkcommon> wardy
<wardy> yeah
<ZeZu> wow, i just screwd myself amazingly hard, ... i meant to mount my dev partition and delete, and somehow mounted the wrong partition and deleted my / partition, can i repair this easily or should i just reinstall ?
<darkcommon> in a terminal type "sudo aptitude install samba samba-client" without the quotes
<ZeZu> seems it actually managed to del all of /bin so i'm left with nothing
<darkcommon> ZeZu WOW!!!
<soundray> wardy: I also recommended you install edgy. Breezy support will be phased out soon/
<mzanfardino> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wardy> ok
<ZeZu> i still have an image of bash in memory i can use ;)
<lsutiger> I am about to pull my hair out
<vcordes> globe: so i can get the same resolutions with a normal vga or dvi cable as with using hdmi?
<darkcommon> ZeZu... you are crazy... YOU DELETED THE "/" PART.
<lsutiger> could someone PM me to step me through installin firefox 2.0.0.2
<Wello> bye to everybody!
<ZeZu> darkcommon, it was mounted as /lfs
<ZeZu> rm -rf /lfs/*
<soundray> lsutiger: it's a one-line command
<darkcommon> ZeZu... reinstall
<ZeZu> fuQ
<lsutiger> shoot
<globe> vcordes: maybe same rez, but not same quality picture.
<darkcommon> vcordes nope...
<lsutiger> could you tell me what that is
<ST47> This guy has an Nvidia card and we installed the drivers and did dpkg-reconfigure and still GNOME dies, any ideas?
<vcordes> many different answers :)
<darkcommon> vcordes exist a device, with change DVI to HDMI... a conversor
<globe> ST47: what error is it giving?
<soundray> !software > lsutiger, read the private message from ubotu please
<lsutiger> I have been following scripts and code all over the ubuntu forum and now I don't have a web browser
<ST47> globe: monitor found, not configured
<ZeZu> that introduces the problem that my cdrom and hdd dont like working at the same time, i guess usb install ....
<darkcommon> lsutiger, type in a console "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox"
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1: are you seeing the information that I've sent you?
<globe> ST47 have you tried manually entering the configuration data in xorg.conf?
<jesuitcluster1> no
<vcordes> darkcommon: where is the difference in using such a conversor and directly using dvi?
<lsutiger> thats where I have been...I now do not have a web browser
<ST47> no, not yet
<ST47> I was hoping there was an easy way
<darkcommon> ... I dont konwn
<wardy> soundray:   or     darkcommon: i installed samba (thnkyou!!) umm but now, how do i run it?? like,,, where is it? and how do i install edgy??
<bennel> question
<cables> lsutiger, how did you lose your web browser?
<darkcommon> wardy.. wait
<cables> lsutiger, Firefox is gone?
<lsutiger> nope
<wardy> ok...
<lsutiger> still getting an error
<bennel> I just installed ntfs-3g support
<soundray> !install > wardy
<darkcommon> lsutiger type in a console "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop firefox"
<bennel> and now my external hard drive isn't showing up anymore
<cables> darkcommon, have you had him run firefox in safe mode?
<soundray> wardy: System-Administration-Shared Folders
<eitan> hey guys, I have ubu 6.10 and i810switch installed to switch to external moniter on my laptop.  When I run the program I get a PCI id of i810 is not recognized. error.  Any idea?  Is it a xorg.conf problem?
* ryan_ jumps
<conreyt> good day all and thx again vcordes
<bronze> colin__:  Hi!
<whazilla> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<darkcommon> wardy what you want (transf. WXP, share printrs.
<whazilla> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lsutiger> the error I am getting is could not launch application Detailsfailed to execute child process "firefox" (no such file or directory)
<cables> darkcommon, have you had lsutiger start firefox in safe mode? (firefox -safemode)
<wardy> darkcommon: wtf i seriously only stopped using windows like a few hours ago, u have to speak real basic stuff :P
<darkcommon> cables... nope..
<lsutiger> did not work
<ryan_> join /#ubuntu-in
<darkcommon> wardy transferring files, sharing printers/files??
<colin__> hello
<cables> darkcommon, actually from the error, it looks like that probably won't work. Still, might as well give it a try...
<tonyyarusso> ryan_: /join #ubuntu-in, rather
<youkilldkennedy> How do I use Microsoft Office in Ubuntu? I have to use it for school :(
<darkcommon> youkilldkennedy installing Crossover
<cables> youkilldkennedy, can't you save to Office files in OpenOffice or AbiWord?
<tonyyarusso> youkilldkennedy: I doubt you "have" to - what do you need that OpenOffice doesn't have?
<cliebow_> 2.6.20.9 and sony laptop..wony boot after it recognixes msc as scsi device..any one?
<lsutiger> I still have the same error after reinstall
<wardy> darkcommon: im in shared folders, now how do i find out my local ip adress, so i can access it from windows??
<ryan_> how did u response to me?..i wud like to response to u
<mikejanssen> how do i get rid of a kernal? i have 2.6.17-10-386, and 2.6.17-11-generic. i dont need both of them do i?
<globe> what terminal command can I run to find out my ubuntu version?
<crdlb> wardy, run ifconfig
<tonyyarusso> ryan_: Just include someone's nick, and they'll get a hilight
<darkcommon> yes.. writing in Nautilus (next install the pgks) smb://your-ip
<cables> globe, ubuntu or kernel version?
<wardy> in terminal? crdlb?
<darkcommon> and authentificating
<youkilldkennedy> tonyyarusso: I have to turn in a excel file; I could do it in openoffice, yes, but I don't want to risk fucking up the formating and such.
<dyrne> mikejanssen: i guess you can apt-get remove kernel   or just go to /boot and delete it
<ryan_> tonyyarusso, thanx
<globe> cables: ubuntu please
<cables> !version | globe
<ubotu> globe: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Zaggynl> How do I batch rename files in the console?
<ryan_> did it highlight?
<soundray> no, dyrne (mikejanssen)
<tonyyarusso> youkilldkennedy: Unless you're doing complex macros, you'll be fine.
<crdlb> wardy, yes
<lsutiger> I am begging here
<tonyyarusso> ryan_: yep
<cliebow_> mikalaukka, take the record out of menu.lst and toss the pieces in /boot
<cliebow_> whoops
<darkcommon> wardy type in Nautilus bar smb:\\your-ip\
<darkcommon> wardy and authentifing
<globe> cables: mmm...thanks!
<NET||abuse> hi all,, i have a wee problem heppening,, i have my laptop here with 1.5GB of ram, but i only have 512MB of swap partition,, should i increase that swap up to 1.5GB? i upgraded the ram from 512MB sometime after the initial ubuntu install,, so the parition was never increased to match it's size.
<mikejanssen> of which one....17.10 or 17.11
<lsutiger> One of the scripts I ran from the ubuntu forum jacked firefox up
<dyrne> mikejanssen: but youll have to gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and remove those entries if you dont want them to show at boot maybe
<soundray> mikejanssen: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.17-10-386'
<bronze_0_1> Zaggynl: see the rename command
<tonyyarusso> Zaggynl: 'man rename' - it takes regex syntax
<McClane> i need some help ?
<darkcommon> NET||abuse.. no
* bronze gives tonyyarusso a high five
<NET||abuse> darkcommon, oh? why not?
<Zaggynl> I tried 'rename *.JPG *.jpg', but it didn't work
<Toaster^> I'm trying to build the latest svn version of Amarok, but when I run "make -f Makefile.cvs" it just complains about missing autoconf, required version >= 2.53...but I have 2.60 :(
<darkcommon> NET||abuse change the partition to 512mb, with 2gig you have much, its sufficent
<bronze> Zaggynl: it takes 3 args
<McClane> my pc don`t want to boot from cd
<bronze> pat1 pat2 targets
<wardy> darkcommon: seriously wtf? im so sorry but youll have to explain in real basica terms here :P
<soundray> mikejanssen: don't mess around with editors -- apt-get will take care of your boot menu
<mikejanssen> k
<mikejanssen> thx
<mikejanssen> im doin the cmd you said
<darkcommon> wardy, in Nautilus, in the bar, write smb:\\your-ip
<darkcommon> it simpliest!!
<ryan_> tonyyarusso, i have a problem playing dvds...are there any codecs as such i have a ubuntu dapper
<lsutiger> here is where I am:http://help.ubuntu.com/community/firefoxnewversion
<mikejanssen> thanks soundray
<merc> hm, what program should i use to burn an iso? (i dont like xcdroast.)
<NET||abuse> darkcommon, one thing i've had happen is that i coppied over 1600 mp3's from my desktop machine, and put into my Music folder, Amarok monitors that directory, so when i start up Amarok, it tries to update the collection with the new files in the library,, so it starts it's task, and quickly the memory graph steps up and up to 98% used by programs, 2% used by cache, and cpu start climbing to 100%
<slimdigs> could anyone help me get up and running with easyubuntu?  i've got it installed and tried to look at their support, but no luck
<merc> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<lsutiger> but I get an error when I try running one of the first commands
<tonyyarusso> !dvd | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rbil> NET||abuse: if u need more swap space, it's easier to just create a swapfile. It'll work in conjunction with your swap partition.
<soundray> !burniso > merc, please read the message from ubotu
<up365> lsutiger, have you tried here to fix firefox http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<merc> thanks :)
<darkcommon> NET||abuse do more swap, if you want, 3gig
<cables> !anyone | slimdigs
<ubotu> slimdigs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lsutiger> yes
<lsutiger> does not work
<lsutiger> fails on a cd command
<wardy> darkcommon: ok wats nautilis
<lsutiger> no such file or directory
<jesuitcluster1> can anyone help me get ubuntu to recognize my two other hard drives? fstab output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8271/
<wardy> Nautilus*
<riaal> what is the difference betwen GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x themes?
<McClane> why my dosn`t bot the ubuntu cd ?
<NET||abuse> darkcommon, well, i've used my whole remaining 160GB drive for the / partition of ubuntu, so i would have to resize down / partition (/dev/hda2) and resize the swap parition up with that freed space,, is that a big deal to do with live data on my machine?
<darkcommon> riaal, the GTK version jaj
<ryan_> tonyyarusso,  how do i check which GTK version i have?
<comradec> how can I find out the keysym values for mouse clicks and keyboard keys?
<darkcommon> NET||abuse, what CPU you have
<riaal> darkcommon,  nothing important?
<NET||abuse> darkcommon, obviously i would have to boot into some tool like gparted or some such
<lsutiger> and I followed it step by step, double checked that I was in the right place etc
<darkcommon> NET||abuse yep
<Marsmensch> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<darkcommon> riall nope
<Marsmensch> !help libdvdcss
<NET||abuse> darkcommon, oh, it's a laptop, compaq nc6000, the cpu is just a Pentium(m)
<soundray> McClane: think before you ask, help us to help you.
<cogitatus-laptop> What's the safest method (ie, one that won't mess up other apps) to uninstall the built-in alsa driver from ubuntu? i'm trying to compile the newest driver...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help libdvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> ryan_: gtk-config --version might work
<comradec> !help keysym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help keysym - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryan_> tonyyarusso, thanx
<wardy> darkcommon: wat is Nautilus?
<ante> can anybod help me with mozila firefox? i need some extensions to put in it?
<McClane> soundray i have just got the ubuntu cd-s i have set my bios to bot from cd but it dosen`t
<darkcommon> wardy the filexplorer
<wardy> ooh
<soundray> cogitatus-laptop: in my opinion, the safest method to get a more recent ALSA is to upgrade to feisty
<slimdigs> easyubuntu not loading on ubuntu edgy?  help
<NET||abuse> darkcommon, is my cpu ok then?
<Zaggynl> ugh, I really don't get rename
<darkcommon> NET||abuse if the CPU climb to 100% and the CPU is hot, Ubuntu restart, dont problem
<soundray> McClane: have you saved the settings after changing them in the BIOS setup?
<lsutiger> I even tried Advantix, but firefox was not listed
<McClane> soundray yes i have saved them.
<McClane> still dosen`t work.
<wardy> darkcommon: i assume you mean an address bar, which i cant find?  :/
<soundray> lsutiger: Advantix - Repel Dog Fleas, Ticks and Mosquitoes ?
<arkaitz> Hey
<Agiofws> hi
<ante> can anybody help me with mozila firefox? i need some extensions to put in it!!
<lsutiger> automatix
<darkcommon> em.. push Ctrl+L and it will appear
<darkcommon> ante what problem
<Agiofws> when i stick my usb stick  into  the pc   why doesn't the device show up  in dmesg  but only the adress and the usb type ?
<soundray> !automatix > lsutiger
<Agiofws> i need to know
<arkaitz> Anyone succeded installing Ubuntu and using correctly the X Server with an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 graphic card?
<Agiofws> the device so i can mount it
<aaaqqq> i need a help please
<ante> darkcommon i what to get myself extension for mozila so i can load every video clip that i watch on intenet
<soundray> McClane: did you say you got the CDs mailed to you? Or did you download and burn?
<lsutiger> ok, I have tried all of the resources available to me, every instruction on the forum, and here to try and get through this, and I still don't seem to have a solution to my problem
<mindfunk> for ati, not totally sure about that version, but don't you want fglrx?
<darkcommon> ante, in a terminal, type "sudo aptitude mplayer mozilla-mplayer"
<globe> how can I tell what version of xorg I am running?
<soundray> lsutiger: you've most likely messed up your system with automatix
<darkcommon> lsutiger what problem!!
<lsutiger> I have no web browser
<McClane> soundray i have got the cd-s mailed to me.
<mindfunk> i have a radeon 9200se, IIRC, and i installed fglrx with great success......  ubuntu looks great, and dual head is working great, save for not being able to drag items between disiplays
<lsutiger> I tried to install the new version of Firefox and now I get errors
<crdlb> lsutiger, how'd you install it? and what are the errors?
<soundray> lsutiger: 'sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser', so you can at least search the web
<lsutiger> I tried the script at psychocats and thats hen I started getting the error
<crdlb> soundray, if he really broke firefox ephy won't work either
<darkcommon> lsutiger type "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop firefox"
<soundray> McClane: have you got any other boot CDs that you could try out
<ante> darkcommon is that everything
<soundray> crdlb: there's a good chance that installing it will fix whatever is broken, though
<jesuitcluster1> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize hard drives?
<bentob0x> k I'm going to install ubuntu and I want to use KDE first but I might try Gnome also, what's the best for me to install? Ubunto then KDE or Kubuntu with Gnome afterwards or Xubuntu with Gnome/KDE afterwards?
<McClane> i have got 3 cd-s not one of them dosen`t bot.
<darkcommon> ante yes
<darkcommon> ante, restart Ubuntu and firefox
<darkcommon> ante, or press Ctrl+Return
<ante> darkcommon thanks you
<aaaqqq> any oneeeee can heeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cefx> bentob0x: doesn't matter, it's easy to switch windows managers.
<darkcommon> ante, or press Ctrl+Alt+Return
<darkcommon> ante, no problemo!!
<cefx> Kubuntu and switch to Gnome afterwards.
<K3nto> darkcommon: how big is crossover?
<cogitatus-laptop> soundray, that's not a bad idea. i've been considering it.
<bentob0x> k I'll try that
<arkaitz> Anyone succeded installing Ubuntu and using correctly the X Server with an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 graphic card?
<riaal> I have downloaded a theme and unpacked it, what to do now?
<lsutiger> darkcommon - thank you
<Agiofws> when i stick my usb stick  into  the pc   why doesn't the device show up  in dmesg  but only the adress and the usb type ?
<dyrne> bentob0x: give xubuntu a try too. choose which you like :)
<darkcommon> K3nto emm... 16mb the installator, deppends you install
<soundray> cogitatus-laptop: what's that?
<slimdigs> 'unable to get exclusive lock' message, i've checked my processes and don't see any package management procs running?  help?
<darkcommon> lsutiger no problemo!!
<mindfunk> arkaitz, did you get my msg?
<lsutiger> I will now try to get Firefox 2.0.0.2 installed and working
<RandomizeR> how can i configure my parallel port options on edgy?
<K3nto> darkcommon:ok
<cogitatus-laptop> soundray, updating to feisty.
<Agiofws> how the heck in ubuntu can i find  the  dev/sdX file ?
<bentob0x> so better start with Xubuntu maybe then add the other two windows manager on top of it?
<lsutiger> but the script on psychocats gives me errors
<arkaitz> mindfunk:  nope I didnt
<K3nto> soundray: hey i got WoW able to start but it crashes before anything else
<riaal> please, how do I install a downloaded theme?
<cogitatus-laptop> i'm using 6.06 i think
<mEck0> I will buy an Ubuntu-book, and don't know which I should by: http://www.bokus.com/b/9780470038994.html or http://www.bokus.com/b/9780596527204.html?pt=search_result or http://www.adlibris.se/product.aspx?isbn=047010872X&s=1  . I have used Ubuntu (and linux at all) for about a half year maybe, so I am kind of a newbie. But I can use it for everyday use, install apps from source etc. So I'm not completely rookie.
<aaaqqq> any oneeeee can heeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<darkcommon> K3nto install crossover(Recommended) or Cenega (not recommended)
<soundray> cogitatus-laptop: it's only for you if you're willing to help with testing and debugging. But with that bit of tolerance, it's good
<K3nto> soundray: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2237213#post2237213
<soundray> cogitatus-laptop: if you're on 6.06, you want to try edgy first
<K3nto> darkcommon; whihc one is free?
<soundray> !upgrade > cogitatus-laptop
<darkcommon> K3nto... any!
<soundray> K3nto: sorry, that's way off my turf ;)
<RandomizeR> guys, i need to configure some advanced parallel port options, how can i do that?
<RandomizeR> i'm using edgy
<AskHL> Hello, what does it mean if a process has been "niced" ?
<cogitatus-laptop> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MitchM> what the best replacement for outlook in ubuntu?
<K3nto> suondray: ya np
<mindfunk> arkaitz: check your pm
<crdlb> MitchM, evolution
<K3nto> crossover eh..
<aaaqqq> any oneeeee can heeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<aaaqqq> ?
<darkcommon> MitchM thunderbird
<darkcommon> aaaqqq whats problem?
<soundray> aaaqqq: you will never get help, unless you start describing your problem.
<MitchM> anyone else?
<MitchM> :)
<arkaitz> mindfunk: I didnt receive any
<darkcommon> MitchM i dont known ant
<darkcommon> *any
<soundray> aaaqqq: we don't like to deal with kindergarten behaviour here
<mindfunk> hmmm
<mindfunk> welll.... anyway
<riaal> lol, I know it is lame but please? How to install a downloaded theme?
<aaaqqq> darkcommon man
<mindfunk> arkaitz: well, np, have you installed fglrx?
<jesuitcluster1> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize additional hard drives?
<slimdigs> help: 'unable to get exclusive lock' message, i've checked my processes and don't see any package management procs running?  help?
<arkaitz> mindfunk: yes
<Popoi> I have 1gb RAM; how much Swap is better for me?
<arkaitz> without success
<cliebow_> aaaqqq: so much noise in here
<K3nto> darkcommon: om
<TheVault> This linux noob has just gotten a broadcom 43xx working using fwcutter!!!
<soundray> jesuitcluster1: you must have made yourself unpopular somehow. Was it that massive paste?
<mindfunk> aha
<cliebow_> what si the problem..
<darkcommon> Popoi 1gb more!
<mindfunk> have you setup aticonfig?
<mindfunk> and checked out its options?
<aaaqqq> darkcommon what is the dif between Kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<soundray> !kubuntu > aaaqqq, please read the pm from ubotu
<arkaitz> mindfunk I did adticonf --initial
<cliebow_> aaaqqq, one uses kde one uses gnome
<mindfunk> well go to the term and type 'aticonfig' and just hit return
<jesuitcluster1> soundray: the output of fdisk
<Popoi> darkcommon: thx
<riaal> think im going to kill myself soon :D how do I install a theme? :D
<mindfunk> it will give you a number of options, there should be something that looks like it applies to you, give it a go
<soundray> !themes > riaal
<mindfunk> what exaclty is the problem?
<aaaqqq> cliebow_ what is kde and gnome?
<mindfunk> are you getting video at all?
<K3nto> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wardy> darkcommon, ok i have finally sorted it all out, but now my windows box is asking for authenification (password) to my shared fodlers on here, when i havent set one. I entered my password for my user account, and nothing happens?
<darkcommon> Popoi no problemo!
<cliebow_> oh boy..different window manahers
<soundray> aaaqqq: do you know how to use a web browser?
<riaal> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<movi> i have a bunch of problems with my Core 2 Duo Macbook and Feisty
<n-iCe> i can't install my lexmark 1100 printer i'm using xubuntu can anyone help me please?
<movi> anyone here with MacBook (Core 2 Duo) and feisty to help ?
<riaal> soundray, thanks
<darkcommon> wardy... send me a private
<wardy> how..?
<wardy> :P
<soundray> movi: ask in #ubuntu+1
<arkaitz> mindfunk:  I haven tried to play a video, I can actually do almost anything, Im using the computer right now.
<darkcommon> no problemo...
<movi> soundray, thanks
<wardy> darkcommon: how..? :P
<K3nto> darkcommon: ur PMs
<aaaqqq> i want realplayer there is real player or no ?
<ryan_> can anyone tell me how to connect to a real madrid club chat
<mindfunk> so for the most part its working?  i mean video as in, just regular display, normal windows, etc
<conreyt> where does one set metacity as the default wm for gnome?  I have horked it up messing with compiz.  Compiz is uninstalled. metacity works (if started manually) and I'd like it to autostart when I login with a gnome session (as it currently dosent)
<soundray> !restricted > aaaqqq
<darkcommon> argh!! wait
<mindfunk> not necessarily playing video files
<conreyt> ryan_: google.com
<soundray> !faq > aaaqqq
<erUSUL> conreyt: System>Preferences>session
<darkcommon> K3nto Wardy, wait
<conreyt> erUSUL: and then what.
<soundray> aaaqqq: can you please stop asking questions now and read the material you've got from ubotu.
<darkcommon> what can i identify my name
<K3nto> darkcommon: kk np
<riaal> how to know what KDE I run?
<wardy> ok dakcommon
<soundray> aaaqqq: so far, all of the answers you needed are already in the FAQ list
<n-iCe> ???
<houmala> anyone know about gtk-gnutella ??
<conreyt> erUSUL: one would assume that changing the line: gnome-wm would do it, however it's not working.  do you have any additional info?
<soundray> !anyone > houmala
<Arkaitz> mindfunk: you dont get my private message?
<houmala> yes
<darkcommon> wardy?
<jesuitcluster1> soundray: do u want the output?
<wardy> darkcommon: hi
<soundray> jesuitcluster1: no, I'm leaving
<conreyt> where does one set metacity as the default wm for gnome?  I have horked it up messing with compiz.  Compiz is uninstalled. metacity works (if started manually) and I'd like it to autostart when I login with a gnome session (as it currently dosent)
<soundray> fed up
<jesuitcluster1> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize additional hard drives?
<crdlb> conreyt, once metacity is started, save your session
<crdlb> conreyt, gnome-session-save
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1: I sent you a ton of info in a private tell for how to do that.
<jesuitcluster1> i didnt get it
<MitchM> best way to get e-mail from an exchange server/
<MitchM> ?
<conreyt> MitchM: outlook
<MitchM> conreyt, you're a funny man.
<darkcommon> wardy, whats your problem? I forgot it!
<Prinsessa> Is there a Matrix Effect for linux console?
<bronze> hi all, running Live cd, cant use the hd, but i have a USB key, Can I save my network config to the USB key and boot the Live CD so it takes that config netx time?
<ryan_> can anyone plz tell me how to connect to a server
<erUSUL> conreyt: do not change anything just run metacity and add it to initial programs ? or mark it as reboot in the current session tab
<conreyt> MitchM: why thank you.  Seriously however the Exchange plugin for evolution works buy if your keeping alot (over 2000) messages on the server the performance is sub par.
<cables> Has anyone had problems witht Ubuntu's crash detection being a bit oversensitive? I constantly get messages that Skype has crashed, even when it's still running, and also that Xchat has crashed almost every time I close it.
<wardy> darkcommon: i set it all up finally, now my windows box is asking for a password to my shared foldersd, even though i dont have one..?
<riaal> what themes can I use whit edgy? Im getting "wrong file format"?
<nilsl> Natalius hung up on me, so I shut it down, but now a song is looping
<whileimhere> if I download and install the Ubuntu server edition is it difficult to set up a wireless DSL conn?
<MitchM> corneyt: thanks.
<nilsl> I tried to shut down esd but it didn't help
<conreyt> MitchM: *evolution works but
<cables> riaal, download them from art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org
<riaal> cables, I have, unpacked them and now what?
<n-iCe> so... noone know :(
<riaal> cables, I downloaded: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32768
<cables> riaal, don't unpack them.
<conreyt> crdlb: that worked. thx.
<cables> riaal, don't unpack them. The theme manager takes tar.gz's, not unpacked tar.gz's.
<Prinsessa> Is there a Matrix Effect for linux console?
<riaal> cables, lol, thanks a lot
<conreyt> MitchM: the reason is that it talks through the webmail piece of exchange and it's nasty.
<darkcommon> wardy, you need: type in a terminal "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ootm> could someone tell me how i reconfigure my network config on ubuntu using the text-ui.  its something like sudo dpkg... reconfigure
<cables> riaal, you may find that gtk themes don't work. There's an easy solution for that if that's the case on your machine
<wardy> darkcommon: ok
<MitchM> conreyt, no better solution?
<nilsl> This song doesn't stop ... It's really annoying
<nilsl> And it's looping
<darkcommon> wardy, next, press Ctrl+w and type security
<MitchM> :(
<darkcommon> type without the quotes!!
<conreyt> MitchM, no it's the best to connect to exchange, and it's ugly
<zappe> is there any command so i can see what cpu/ram and so on i got in the computer?
<riaal> cables, and that is?
<darkcommon> wardy, change "security = user" to "security = SHARE" without the quotes ;)
<cables> riaal, does everything look plain and ugly after installing a gtk theme? If it does, then I'll tell you how to fix it.
<riaal> cables, well, something is obviously wrong
<cables> riaal, what's happening?
<cables> riaal, are you getting an error?
<wardy> darkcommon: anything else? coz its not working, i think i did it wrong
<conreyt> MitchM, is a new mailserver out of the question? have you looked at hula? http://hula-project.org
<riaal> cables, nope, but I can't se the text in the bottom field
<cables> riaal, where?
<mike> anyone know where i can get some music newsgroups to download music
<cables> !offtopic | mike
<ubotu> mike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mike> sorry
<riaal> cableroy, hard to explain =) I will try one more theme, if it dosn't work I will send you a sceenshoot
<cables> riaal, ok. I really should change my nick
<MitchM> conreyt, aye. I'm the only one in the entire company running linux.
<kane77> has the problem with disapearing dns' been fixed in edgy?
<MitchM> as a desktop.
<conreyt> MitchM, can you use webmail?
<MitchM> conreyt, yeah :)
<hjmills> how can i get the terminal to pop up a bubble or some unobtrusive, non focus stealing alert when the current command finishes?
<mike> #mp3passion
<riaal> cables,  =) im trying "windows fix" aka reloging
<mike> how do i change channels
<kane77> mike, /join
<cables> mike, /join #channelname
<jesuitcluster1> conreyt: can you try resending all that info?
<tcgamer> hello
<jrib> hjmills: use notify-send in libnotify-bin
<hjmills> jrib - thanks -ill look into it :D
<tcgamer> does anyone know why TS and a Game cannot work in tandem
<tcgamer> I think it has to do with ALSA and OSS
<tcgamer> but...i'm stuckj
<cables> tcgamer, TS?
<tcgamer> yes..
<tcgamer> teamspeak
<jrib> hjmills: you would do   $ command_thtat_takes_a_while; notify-send "hey you're command is done"
<cables> !alsa-oss | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<riaal> cables,
<ante> darkcommon now i need to put some converter in system, can u tell me what i need to put in terminal
<cables> tcgamer, sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<tcgamer> what does that do?
<cables> tcgamer, then run your games as "aoss <gamename>"
<wardy> darkcommon: its still not working, i did all what you said, and nothing happens, windows still sucks big penis...??
<cables> tcgamer, that makes the game think it's using oss, but it's really using alsa.
<darkcommon> wardy xD
<wardy> :P
<cables> riaal, yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-210-80-52.columbus.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
<tcgamer> i know teamspeak uses oss
<tcgamer> but i think enemy territory uses ALSA
<darkcommon> wardy, create a folder in the Top, like this files
<JosefK> wardy: you need to run 'sudo smbpasswd your-user-name-here'
<hjmills> jrib, brilliant - thanks - do you know how I could get gnome-terminal to automatically tell me after any command that take longer than a minute?
<ante> darkcommon now i need to put some converter in system, can u tell me what i need to put in terminal
<russ> How can I remove the adobe acrobat reader plugin from firefox?
<cables> riaal, I've accepted, but it isn't coming through... can you post on ImageShack?
<JosefK> wardy: samba doesn't use your /etc/passwd logins - after that you can connect to your shares on the lonux box
<riaal> cables, I don't think this is how its supose to look, is it any advanced thing you where going to sugest?
<JosefK> s/lonux/linux/
<cliebow_> lok in plugins and throw out the plugin..
<cables> riaal, upload the shot to photobucket. I can't seem to download your file.
<asustek> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<russ> cliebow_: Could you be more specific?
<cliebow_> !vista
<wardy> josefk: i am so new to linux its unreal, so in basic terms (like 2 year old style) how do i do all that??
<riaal> cables, Let me fix my router settings and sent it over, 1 min
<tcgamer> i know teamspeak uses oss
<cliebow_> well if your firefox is in usr/lib/firefox..
<jrib> hjmills: no, I think you would have to script something again
<hjmills> jrib, ok - thanks
<JosefK> wardy: in a terminal, type 'sudo smbpasswd your-user-name' - sudo will prompt you for your password, then Samba will prompt you to setup a password for the given username
<tcgamer> then idk if ET uses ALSA but i can't listen to both at the same time.. :(
<cables> tcgamer, so run teamspeak as "aoss teamspeak", after installing the package I told you about.
<sparkling> hi, usually when i come home in the evening i check 10-15 sites to watch the news of the day...usually i have to remember all sites or use bookmarks... is it possible to create an html file if i double click on it it open firefox and open all sites in different tabs in the same moment?
<darkcommon> on the end write it
<darkcommon> [public] 
<darkcommon>  comment = Cosas publicas
<darkcommon>  path = /home/public
<darkcommon>  public = yes
<darkcommon>  writable = no
<JosefK> wardy: smbpasswd is just a utility
<ante> darkcommon ...
<asustek> is there anything to take care about while installing ubuntu onto vista operatomg system?
<cliebow_> look in plugins
<cables> tcgamer, are you reading what I'm saying?
<jrib> hjmills: there's probably something already written to do that, but I don't know of one offhand
<darkcommon> ante what problem?
<tcgamer> so i change my shortcut
<ante> darkcommon now i need to put some converter in system, can u tell me what i need to put in terminal
<tcgamer> to "aoss file name"
<hjmills> sparkling, you can set multiple sites as your homepage and fx will open them in tabs
<darkcommon> -.-'
<michael_> What compiz mirrors can I use? I tried deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main but got no response from it
<tcgamer> yeah sorry
<cables> !who | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<darkcommon> michael_ YOU NEED BERYL!!
<tcgamer> sorry
<tcgamer> n00b to IRC
<michael_> darkcommon, why?
<cables> !who | tcgamer
<sparkling> hjmills: i don't want every time i open firefox to open 10 sites.... it will kill my computer...
<cables> tcgamer, yep, thtat's right.
<darkcommon> Compiz is out-to-date
<jesuitcluster1> can anyone help me get ubuntu to discover my other 2 hard drives? (i have the output of sudo fdisk -l if that helps anyone)
<ante> darkcommon can u help me with it or?
<finalbeta> darkcommon: N
<finalbeta> I mean, ?!?
<conreyt> jesuitcluster1: no. however, http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/4232/1/  or http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Hardware/Adding_a_Hard_Drive_in_Linux.html should contain as much info as I typed for you.
<darkcommon> ante, what problemo!!
<tcgamer> cable: is it supposed to install really fast???
<jesuitcluster1> thanks
<hjmills> sparkling, try running firefox "site1.com|site2.com|site3.com" <- you need the quotes so bash wont interfere
<ante> darkcommon about that converter for videos
<cables> tcgamer, it's cables, and yes.
<tcgamer> darn :)
<lisapc> How can I backup boot sectors and then reinstall boot sectors?
<darkcommon> mplayer and mozilla-mplayer for see videos
<medication> anyone know anything about a tzupdater for the 64bit 1.5 jdk or is that a mute point?
<hjmills> !tab | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ante> darkcommon so that is everything i need
<sparkling> hjmills: i will try...however is not possible to create an html that i double click and it open FF with multiple tabs?
<medication> tried searching sun and the ubuntu forums...
<medication> no luck
<codecaine> how can I change my sistem to run level 3 for boot?
<hjmills> sparkling, just make a launcher that runs that command
<cables> tcgamer, it might take a little while to install.
<medication> anyone have any suggestions about my jdk ubuntu64 question?
<tcgamer> cables, it's only 47kb and it looked like everything finished...
<wardy> WOW!!!!!!!!  THANKYOU SOOO MUCH TO ALL THE GUYS THAT HELPED ME!!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS ROCK!!!! TANKS TO DARKCOMMON, JOSEFK AND SOUNDRAY...          AWESOME
<cables> tcgamer, ok.
<wardy> it works btw if you hadnt realised :P
<JosefK> wardy: :) have fun
<lisapc> whats the difference between boot sectors and the partition table?
<wardy> thankyou guys, your all so awesome
<wardy> gotta go now, cya ;) tanks again
<wasabi_> Suggestions for a Linux L2TP server?
<tcgamer> cables, what are the differences between the repositories??????
<cables> !repositories | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<starly> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kaner_> does anyone have any idea how to force apt to reinstall an app?
<wasabi_> !l2tp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l2tp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> kaner_, sudo aptitude reinstall packagename should work
<tcgamer> cables, teamspeak started and is running a little slower...but i can't hear any sound :(
<cables> tcgamer, no idea... sorry about that
<lisapc> how can I make a backup of my boot sectors?
<tcgamer> cables, it is still on the default of OSS..
<tcgamer> cables, do i have to change it?
<cables> tcgamer, try changing it and see if that helps anything.
<kaner_> hrm, thanks cables
<tcgamer> cables, i have "default network" and "other"
<cables> tcgamer, that doesn't look like a sound setting...
<mankomania> hello, i'm a german gaim user (ubuntu 6.10). know anybody when gaim support webcam with icq/msn/yahoo and each other protocols witch support webcam? soory for my bad english
<aalhamad> in apache where does ubuntu store the cgi applications?
<lufi1> I can ping sites but when I try to open them in Firefox, i get a Server not found error. ???
<tcgamer> cables, it says default: 8780:L and Other: Dev/DSP
<cables> mankomania, I'm not sure, I don't use a webcam. I doubt it though.
<cables> !de | mankomania
<ubotu> mankomania: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nutterpc> amazing, ubuntu still hasn't blinked, and has been gettin hammered on my system for the past 9 & a half days straight
<tcgamer> cables, i'm looking under sound devices... ?
<crdlb> aalhamad, /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ I believe
<starly> mankomania: ich habe nichts davon gehoert, dass gaim irgendwie internet-video-telefonie unterstuetzt. ekigasoft oder so gibt es dafuer glaube ich. allerdings nutze ich gaim nicht, frag in #gaim (falls es den channel gibt)
<cables> tcgamer, I'm not sure, sorry
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<lufi1> nutterpc: yeah, i've left mine on for months
<lufi1> nutterpc: not good, though. most pc's are such energy hogs
<MitchM> I hear system beeps through ym speakers; but I cannot get my Amarok player to output sound.
<merc> uptime is easy once you run a decent os :P
<nutterpc> hehehehe
<MitchM> Any ideas?
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone knows how to change subtitles times to match with the movie?
<bennel> i have a question and I can't find the answer in the support forums. I just installed NTFS-3G driver and restarted my laptop and now it can't find my external hd. I've tried mounting it but it comes up with an error message that says "$logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<bennel> failed to mount '/dev/sda1': operation not supported"
<crdlb> Thug-N-Me, what media player
<crdlb> Thug-N-Me, in mplayer you just adjust the subtitle delay
<Thug-N-Me> crdlb i know how to make it work while im watching the movie with mplayer ... i just want to change the sub and be able to save it
<tsoler> hello
<tsoler> where can i enter JAVA_HOME variable on ubuntu so it would be permanent?
<bennel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tsoler> !java_home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java_home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toptyg> hi all
<alex___> I would like to assign certain character not in the english charset to some combination of keys, for ex ctrl+a give me a a with an accent, how can I achieve this ?
<alex___> right.... so no possibilities ?
<rogue780> the server that is hosting my e-mail and web site went out of business. I want to set up my own server to do this. What do I need to do in order to point godaddy at my server, and have my server provide http and pop3 services?
<finalbeta> alex___: you can already get all those chars
<finalbeta> just look up the codes
<alexIdoia> finalbeta: how can you get those chars ?
<alexIdoia> finalbeta: ?
<finalbeta> alexIdoia: if you press altgr and a key, it will give a new char
<nutterpc> longest I ever had for an uptime was with Gentoo, got 3 weeks
<finalbeta> but you will have to google to find out which ones are hidden where
<finalbeta> nutterpc: 1.2 years, windows XP.
<alexIdoia> finalbeta: yeah well not the char I want
<nutterpc> lol finalbeta, how did you manage that
<finalbeta> nutterpc: don't touch it, don't update except for the firewall I guess.
<nutterpc> hehehehe
<alexIdoia> finalbeta: what I want is to set them myself, can I ?
<merc> i had a slackware box that only went down during power outages :(
<nutterpc> don't put it on the internet either :P
<mc_> msn
<hjmills> bit useless if it isnt doing anything
<toptyg> heh when i try to use qemu and configure dhcp server segmet of my network  try to use my pc for switch and they try use internet throw my pc.... what i do wrong..??
<mc_> messenger
<TheVault> Hello guys. I just successfully gotten my Broadcom 43xx wireless working on the live cd. Now I an dual booting with Ubuntu 6.10. I have a quick question. How do I update Firefox because the option is not checkable in the preferences area of Firefox
<finalbeta> hjmills: it does serve, just no user sitting at it fiddeling with it.
<lufi1> TheVault: sudo apt-get upgrade
<finalbeta> alexIdoia: it's possible, but I don't know how, perhaps making your own key maps files.
<hjmills> finalbeta,ah ok
<TheVault> Then that will update Firefox for me?
<lufi1> TheVault: to 2.0.2, yes
<TheVault> Alright, Thank you very much!
<lufi1> er, 2.2 or whatever it is
<lufi1> :)
<aalhamad> is there an editor specialized for C++ ?
<TheVault> Yeah your right 2.2....Alright install of Ubuntu is done, brb
<hjmills> aalhamad, anjuta i think
<finalbeta> alexIdoia: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlkeymapfile.html << making your own keymap file can do it, don't know if it's the correct way though.
<kane77> has the problem with disapearing dns' been fixed in edgy or will it be fixed in feisty???
<hairulfr> Hey all, I'm hooking up a second monitor of exactly the same tpe as
<hairulfr> Shits... Ill go again..
<bronze> Anyome here getAnyone here goty Wi-Fi working on a ComPaq (HP) presario Laptoip?
<PieMan> Request for help: I'm trying to install Server 6.06. I've done a successful install and can get to bash. But I can't get either ethernet cards working. Any advice?
<Thug-N-Me> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Thug-N-Me> what do i need to install ?
<lufi1> Thug-N-Me: try sudo apt-get build-essential
<Thug-N-Me> gcc its installed
<crdlb> bronze, what wireless card does it have? (atheros, broadcom, intel)
<toptyg> Why when I Up my DNS server segment network where I exist,  try to use my server as switch ?
<riaal> lol, I have spent 2h trying to figure out how to add new downloaded themes to ubuntu.. :S
<bronze> crdlb: cant tell yet
<hairulfr> Hey all, I'm hooking up a second monitor of exactly the same type as my current, it'll be plugged into a DVI-output using a adapter, anything I should do beforehand? Will it "just work"?
<riaal> Anyone wanna take 2 min and explain it please?
<Thug-N-Me> lufi1 i have build-essential already installed
<tonyyarusso> !themes | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lufi1> Thug-N-Me: what's the app?
<Thug-N-Me> lufi1 sabbu
<tonyyarusso> !changethemes | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<riaal> tonyyarusso, I have downloaded some themes and that "change guide" is no good?
<jrattner> Question: Has anyone ever used Songbird before?
<tonyyarusso> riaal: how so?
<slv> i have a simple question, i just installed xubuntu-desktop on top of my ubuntu install, and it works fine, but is there a way i can load up all the quicklaunchers i had up top in my ubuntu gnome install? i had a lot of apps on that bar and i don't want to have to manually set them all up again
<slv> because a lot of them run apps with flags so i can't just add them right now, i'll have to go back and check each one
<riaal> tonyyarusso, probably me but still, what kind of skins can I use whit ubuntu? Do I need a aplication or something to use them?
<lufi1> Thug-N-Me: i dunno. are you sure build-essential is installed? don't mean to be condescending but once i spent long time trying to compile something when i thought i had gcc installed but actually didn't :P
<Krunk> Is there a repository where I could find the ppd file for a Lexmark C510 color laser printer? I have the ppd file that works in Mandriva, but barfs in Ubuntu. Is there a palce where I can look for Ubuntu specific files?
<Thug-N-Me> lufi1 i think the package require a diff version of gcc
<tonyyarusso> riaal: Eh?  You just download and throw them into the interface mentioned.
<Pelo> Krunk,  try looking the model up in the forum, you'll probably find instructions and links there
<lufi1> Krunk: search ubuntuforums.org for your printer model, you'll probably find some guides
<bentob0x> is there any official torrent download for kubuntu?
<Krunk> thansk folks - will do
<riaal> tonyyarusso, getting errors and messed up themes :S
<lufi1> Thug-N-Me: oh, ok
<riaal> tonyyarusso, shall I download "-GTK 2.x" themes?
<tonyyarusso> riaal: Perhaps the theme isn't for the thing you're using....or it's just a broken theme.
<tonyyarusso> riaal: I believe that's correct.
<riaal> tonyyarusso, shall I just put the "packed" file in the theme explorer?
<tonyyarusso> riaal: yeah
<leo|server> how do i make vsftpd show  in my filenames?
<bronze> crdlb: its a broadcom (integrated into MB)
<HolyGoat> Hrm. Experiencing major problems with Edgy AMD64 here. Is it safe to install i386 on an AMD64?
<Gin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrStein> Is there a bug report method besides launchpad.net ?
<matiu> can I get ubuntu on floppy?
<PieMan> Request for help: I'm trying to install Server 6.06. I've done a successful install and can get to bash. But I can't get either ethernet cards working. Any advice?
<matiu> ie, are there any floppy images around?
<matiu> PieMan, try ls /dev/eth0
<matiu> if not there, need to load kernel module, or udev is broken..
<matiu> PieMan, if it's there, try ifconfig eth0
<matiu> if no output from that
<MrStein> matiu: ... orh his hardware is not supported. Or there is a bug.
<matiu> try ifconfig eth0 up
<riaal> tonyyarusso, Now I downloaded http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44495 and did that, it installed but I can't see it in the menue :S
<matiu> I understand ubuntu is for 3rd worlders
<raven3x7> hello
<MrStein> "ifconfig -a" lists all known interfaces. dmesg is also useful
<matiu> I need linux on floppy for a teeny weeny laptop..
<matiu> with an external floppy drive..
<tonyyarusso> riaal: weird
<crdlb> bronze, it can be done but that is probably the worst wifi chipset for linux
<tonyyarusso> !install | matiu
<ubotu> matiu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tonyyarusso> matiu: Does that have any clues?
<PieMan> Matiu: /dev/eth0 does not exist. "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" did nothing
<riaal> tonyyarusso, Im killing myself soon :D
<HiDensity> hi...Im having problems installing ubuntu.  I the login screen after I boot off the live cd is scrambled...tried to use safe graphics mode but get the same thing
<matiu> PieMan, try: lspci | grep Eth
<HiDensity> sound workds tho!!!
<matiu> to see what kind of card you have
<matiu> tell us or google for the driver name for that card
<matiu> ubotu, thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raven3x7> HiDensity, i find the live cd to be quite buggy. you're better of with the text install
<lufi1> someone teach ubotu some manners! you say "you're welcome"
<starly> ubotu, you are stupid :-)
<HiDensity> raven3x7: where can I find info on doing it that way?
<matiu> tonyyarusso, thanks :)
<Gin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raven3x7> HiDensity, hmm the faq should have some info
<raven3x7> !install | HiDensity
<ubotu> HiDensity: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<HiDensity> !install
<tcgamer> cables, okay they can hear me but now i can't hear my in-game sound
<tcgamer> cables, it keeps flip-flopping
<PieMan> matiu: ifconfig -a shows eth0, eth1 and lo. One is on the motherboard (not sure on make), other is a spare Realtek one
<matiu> PieMan, cool
<tcgamer> i'm having troube with alsa and teamspeak
<raven3x7> does anyone know how well does ubuntus 2.6.17 kernel work with ntfs-3g and fuse?
<matiu> PieMan, in ifconfig eth0 can you see an ip address ?
<raven3x7> works
<tcgamer> i can either hear my game or teamspeak but not in tandem!
<tcgamer> cables told me to downlaod aoss
<tcgamer> but now i cant hear either
<tcgamer> just i can output
<TheVault> I would like to thank you all for helping me!!! I have finally gotten my Broadcom 43xx Wireless up and running and its all thanks to you guys :D
<tcgamer> argh :(
<PieMan> matiu: ifconfig eth0 = inet addr:192.168.1.70 (set up maually, DHCP wouldn't work) Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<matiu> PieMan, so are the network lights all flashing on your switch when you try
<matiu> ping google.com
<PieMan> Network light on back of ubuntu box is on, router doesn't have individual lights. But on the config screen it shows nothing valid on that port
<matiu> Rule of network setup: "Always check the hardware first  :) "
<faLUCE> hi. i'm still trying to compile a simple kernel module. I can generate a .o file, but not a .ko files. what's wrong? here's the output when i try to compile : http://paste.husk.org/7809
<Arkaitz> Hey, anyone has succesfully installed Ubuntu with an ATI graphic card?
<PieMan> matiu: I know the cable is good, tried it on a XP laptop
<matiu> PieMan, is the ip address of you router in the same class..
<tcgamer> DOES ANYONE HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH ALSA?
<TheVault> Now that I have Ubuntu installed. What are some basic things that I will need to besides applying all the updates?
<matiu> PieMan, like 192.168.1.1
<PieMan> matiu: Router is 192.168.1.254
<Marupa> tcgamer, Don't use ALSA.  use ESD.
<matiu> ok
<matiu> PieMan, from linux can you ping 192.168.1.254 ?
<tcgamer> how od i change?
<tcgamer> do*
<xorl> Quick question, I have an ATI X1300, BUT i have a splitter cable that goes to two LCD's does the catalyst nix driver work with that?
<tcgamer> Marupa, I'm trying to use TeamSpeak and Run A game at the same time
<tcgamer> Marupa, I hear one or the other
<crdlb> tcgamer, you could set up dmix instead
<host_> question , I just installed a new video card, how do I set it up with X
<PieMan> matiu: Yes, all coming in with good times
<Marupa> tcgamer, that's because alsa requires dmix.  use esd instead.
<erUSUL> host_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<matiu> PieMan,  ah good
<tcgamer> how?
<tcgamer> i'm still a semi-n00b
<matiu> PieMan, probably dns settings!
<matiu> PieMan, try: dig google.com
<tcgamer> Marupa, I'm still a semi-n00b
<crdlb> tcgamer, look for a howto on alsa dmix
<tcgamer> Marupa says esd..
<Marupa> tcgamer, what crdlb said.
<matiu> PieMan, if that fails try: dig @192.168.1.254 google.com
<PieMan> matiu: I have no idea what happened, but its now showing up on the router status screen as connected by MAC address (now machine name)
<__kamera__> i just installed edgy 6.10, how do i install webmin, is it on any repository or do i have to try it manually?
<matiu> PieMan, Praise Jesus!
<tcgamer> crdlb, what is the advantage of dmix?
<erUSUL> !webmin > __kamera__
<newuser> i`ve installed ubuntu linux and i have a problem with the bootloader, Error 17
<tcgamer> crdlb, is that the name of the sound software DMIX?
<__kamera__> erUSUL: ??
<crafteh> anybody know how to sum only the positive numbers in a column in an openoffice spreadsheet?
<crdlb> tcgamer, it is a software sound mixer
<erUSUL> __kamera__: see the pm from ubotu...
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<crdlb> tcgamer, built in to alsa
<__kamera__> oh..
<tcgamer> crdlb, not really finding any howto's
<__kamera__> whats a good tool similar to webmin that is supported?
<PieMan> matiu: *praises our lord and saviour* ;)
<newuser> can anybody help me please?
<erUSUL> __kamera__: dunno, sorry
<crdlb> !dmix | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PirateHead> I have two primary partitions, one 40GB and one 10GB. I want the second one to be 10 GB larger, but GKParted won't let me shrink my first partition and then grow the other one to fill the space. Do I have to create a third partition, or is there some other way I can do this?
<Marupa> newuser, what is the question?
<newuser> the bootloader has a problem ... Error 17
<PieMan> matiu: "dig google.com" did nothing, "ping www.google.com" = "unknown host"
<TheVault> Just finished installing ubuntu 6.10. What should I do now besides installing updates? Any tips?
<valehru> Hey guys, I have beryl,edgy installed.  Its working well except for sometimes with certain applications I can no longer see them.  They appear all blank and white. Is there anything I can do?
<ompaul> PieMan, do you have any routes off that box?
<PirateHead> TheVault: make sure you check periodically for security updates, bugfixes, etc.
<PieMan> ompaul: Sorry, what do yo umean?
<tcgamer> crdlb, why doesn't ubuntu support multiple streams????????
<apex`> who know any data recovery tool for linux, than can recovery from flash cards???
<Arkaitz> Hey, anyone has succesfully installed Ubuntu with an ATI graphic card?
<TheVault> PirateHead: Yeah, I am aware of things like that :D
<newuser> Marupa, i realy need the bootloader... how do i fix it ?
<erUSUL> newuser: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<JosefK> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ompaul> PieMan, are you doing "host google.com"
<erUSUL> newuser: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<TheVault> PirateHead: Anything else?
<PirateHead> TheVault: any sort of tips you're looking for in particular? Generally, once you have Ubuntu set up, it works fine.
<linlin> hey i need something that i can run under ubuntu to nuke a slave drive
<newuser> ok i will read right now, thanks
<linlin> like DBAN but running on the existing OS
<ompaul> PieMan, and getting nothing? cos it may be that you do not have a patch off the box
<cliebow_> Pieman: in network-admin..what does your dns show?
<TheVault> PirateHead: Umm, I remember trying to install Java Runtime awhile back but it never installed the plugin for Firefox
<crdlb> tcgamer, your audio card does not have a hardware mixer so you have to use a software mixer
<newuser> erUSUL, i`m on live CD right now
<HiDensity> how can I change my xconf file when booting from the live cd?
<linlin> anything that will just torture the hard drive
<PieMan> ompaul: "host google.com" = "connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<ompaul> valehru, care to kill one of those clients?
<PirateHead> TheVault: have you enabled the Universe and Multiverse repositories yet? They enable you to have access to a wider array of packages, such as Sun Java for firefox.
<tcgamer> crdlb, this howto is pretty hardcore
<PirateHead> I have a problem: I have two primary partitions, one 40GB and one 10GB. I want the second one to be 10 GB larger, but GKParted won't let me shrink my first partition and then grow the other one to fill the space. Do I have to create a third partition, or is there some other way I can do this?
<TheVault> PirateHead: Yeah, I just got done setting up my wireless(finally & thank god) and yeah I enabled all the packages and respitories thing
<apex`> who know any data recovery tool for linux, than can recovery from flash cards???
<chairmeleon> hey, need some help with a very odd issue here
<matiu> PieMan, dig @192.168.1.254 google.com
<PirateHead> I still haven't set up my wireless. =D
<tcgamer> crdlb, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=DmixPlugin
<ompaul> PieMan, so ehh can you do ifconfig and tell us if you have an actual IP
<PirateHead> How do you even do that? I never thought about it, since I don't have a wireless router.
<TheVault> PirateHead: right now I am upgrade, did the sudo apt-get upgrade and now its installing updates I guess
<tcgamer> crdlb, is this the right howto?
<matiu> PieMan, that will force it to use your router for dns, if that fails, it means your routers not doing dns forwarding
<newuser> erUSUL, i don`t understand at all. Please tell me how do i delete the bootloader
<valehru> ompaul, soz...that one was on a different server.
<chairmeleon> while playing certain songs in my music collection, I get weird scratching/distortion noises in the background. This happens to the songs only under Ubuntu/GNOME, not in KDE, not in XP, nowhere else
<TheVault> Setting up the wireless? Well I am no expert but I did the fwcutter thing, not the ndiswrapper
<matiu> PieMan, if it succeeds it means your /etc/resolv.conf is not set up :)
<ompaul> PieMan, what does it say after >> inet addr:
<erUSUL> newuser: the error is becouse grub couldn't mount the partiton where the grub files are on. i dunno what the problem may be
<Gin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<valehru> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PieMan> matiu: "dig @192.168.1.254.google.com" = "couldn't get address for 192.168.1.254.google.com: failure"
<newuser> erUSUL, how do i uninstall grup ?
<PirateHead> newuser: can you run fsck?
<erUSUL> newuser: to restore the windows bootloader boot with a wincd into the recovery console and issue the fixmbr command
<TheVault> PirateHead: I was following this tutorial and it just worked, I was running the LIVE CD when I first set everything up because I did not want to screw anything up if I did install
<PirateHead> newuser: uninstalling grub is not a great idea
<matiu> PieMan, wron syntax
<tcgamer> crdlb, is that the right link?????
<matiu> PieMan,  dif @192.168.1.254 google.com
<matiu> PieMan,  dig @192.168.1.254 google.com
<Gin> I can't install flash guys
<Gin> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<matiu> PieMan, should be space before google.com
<TheVault> newuser: to fix that, first you need to enter FIXBOOT and then FIXMBR in the recovery stage of your recovery CD
<ompaul> tcgamer, many question marks do not increase the value of your question
<newuser> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<newuser> now what?
<tcgamer> ompaul, sorry
<TheVault> Got these upgrades are taking forever lol
<TheVault> *god
<newuser> TheVault, in terminal?
<D7x> I have that little notification area box on my bottom panel, how come when alerts come from it, they covering my panel?
<TheVault> your trying to remove grub?
<tcgamer> crdlb, what is mpg321?
<ompaul> PieMan, do "ifconfig" in a terminal and then tell us what does it say after >> inet addr:
<massctrl> whoa, just made my first ubuntu install, and it just works, scary :-p
<PieMan> matiu: It reeled off about 2 screens. Visible part is "ANSWER SECTION", "AUTHORITY SECTION", "ADDITIONAL SECTION" with various google.com names and ip addresses
<PieMan> ifconfig
<TheVault> newuser: you trying to remove grub?
<crdlb> tcgamer, a command line mp3 player
<matiu> PieMan, sounds good, just edit /etc/resolv.conf
<cliebow_> brb
<tcgamer> ko
<tcgamer> ok
<matiu> PieMan, and in the first line put: nameserver 192.168.1.254
<newuser> TheVault, i want to use win and ubuntu the same time... but the bootloader gives me Error 17. I don`t know how to fix it. What solutions do i got?
<PieMan> Hehe, ifconfig -> inet addr = 192.168.1.70
<crdlb> tcgamer, you may not need to do anything to set up dmix, try playing two different files in totem at the same time
<newuser> Well... not the same time.. but on the same PC
<matiu> PieMan, then everything should be sweet
<erUSUL> newuser: no, you have to boot with a windows xp instalation cd into the recovery console and then use fixmbr
<CharlesR> is this accurate: ubuntu can read but not write NTFS disks?
<matiu> TheVault, you accidently didn't blaspheme, then corrected it!!? Mamamia :P
<newuser> erUSUL, what recovery console? You meen system restore ?
<ompaul> PieMan, so after that there are two other numbers what are they?
<TheVault> newuser: yeah, do what erUSUL just said
<valehru> CharlesR, inaccurate
<valehru> CharlesR, with various packages ubuntu can read and write
<TheVault> matiu: what did I do wrong?
<crdlb> tcgamer, what is the lspci line for your sound card?
<CharlesR> presently readin gdc that says that, possibly outdated
<newuser> erUSUL, i don`t know what the recovery console is...
<tcgamer> crdlb, IT WORKED!
<CharlesR> err reading doc
<tcgamer> crdlb, but still not game with teamspeak
<riaal> how to change to a custom icon for a link?
<erUSUL> newuser: yes... something like that i do not remember the last time i have to use it (if ever)
<matiu> TheVault, Using God's name in way that doesn't respect it..
<dyrne> CharlesR: out of the box that is true
<TheVault> newuser: press r when everything is booted up
<apex`> who know any data recovery tool for linux, than can recovery from flash cards???
<crdlb> tcgamer, you need to install alsa-aoss
<matiu> TheVault, I'm sure He'll forgive you  if you ask him! :D
<TheVault> matiu: I'm sorry
<tcgamer> i think cables already had me install aoss
<h0ndaracer2> hey is this the main ubuntu
<newuser> TheVault, and then it apears something like a terminal or MS-DOS ?
<joeyk_> ya
<TheVault> yeah
<TheVault> newuser: yeah it does
<tcgamer> crdlb, then he told me to put aoss "program" in the shortcut
<PieMan> matiu: resolv.conf was empty, so that looks like the problem. But it says Permission denied when I try to save. How do I use sudo with the command?
<newuser> and then what?
<crdlb> tcgamer, yes that's right
<tcgamer> crdlb, yeah..didn't work
<erUSUL> newuser: use fixmbr or fixboot or both
<matiu> PieMan, sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<tcgamer> crdlb, I'm trying to run TeamSpeak and Enemy Territory if that is an issue?
<newuser> erUSUL, what happens then ?
<TheVault> newuser: erUSUL is correct on what hes saying :D
<tcgamer> crdlb, maybe its the video sound?
<matiu> TheVault, That was a very friendly response. May God bless you and your family heaps :D
<tcgamer> crdlb, or am i making myself sound like more of a n00b
<erUSUL> newuser: you will be able to boot windows as before the linux instalation
<TheVault> matiu: Thanks
<bclough> hello
<bclough> i heard ubuntu
<bclough> heart*
<newuser> erUSUL, ok i understand. But stil, i want to use ubuntu :D i have 10 CD`s
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm really confused
<bclough> lol *hart
<HiDensity> i am trying to edit a file in gedit and it says that it "cannot open display"  any suggestions?
<crdlb> tcgamer, run "lspci" and copy the line about your sound card to irc
<tcgamer> crdlb, i can play two different audio files but not Teamspeak and a Game?
<tcgamer> crdlb, ok
<crdlb> tcgamer, it's because teamspeak uses oss which is the obsolete sound system
<jrib> HiDensity: how are you opening gedit?
<erUSUL> newuser: as i said the error 17 is indicating that grub can not access the boot or root partition for some reason
<mcq91> hi, where can I set the default program for opening ".avi" files?
<HiDensity> jrip: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> !defaultapp | mcq91
<ubotu> mcq91: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<newuser> erUSUL, maybe because i have 3 hard drives on my cpu ?
<erUSUL> newuser: i dunno what is happening with your install maybe you have to tweak some things in the bios or in the grub config
<tcgamer> crdlb, i just private messaged you
<Malph> What do I need to edit to have apt-get download certain packages off of the net instead of asking for the CD
<mcq91> thanks
<sotec> does anyone know specifically how to see if my video card exists in the hardware profile in ubuntu 6.10? i've played Tremulous a couple times and it the game settings have recognized that i have GL...is that a confirmation?
<PieMan> matiu: I think I may have to give you my soul! I can now "ping www.google.com" and get results
<jrib> HiDensity: what does this return:  echo $DISPLAY $USER
<erUSUL> newuser: attached to the motherboard or a pci sata/ide card?
<cliebow_> Pieman:what was the problem?
<tcgamer> crdlb, is it that bad?? :P
<newuser> attached
<sceneforseen> can anyone help me with my resolution?  i have intel 915 graphics, 915resolution install and modifying isn't working correctly.
<HiDensity> jrib: ubunto and then the prompt
<HiDensity> jrib: I am running of the live cd
<erUSUL> newuser: sorry i'm afraid i can not help you further... i dunno what's going on
<PieMan> cliebow_: I couldn;t get the ethernet NIC's working ona new server install, but I think I got it now
<jrib> HiDensity: if you open a new terminal, is $DISPLAY still not set?
<newuser> erUSUL, :(( ok. Thanks for your time.
<cliebow_> cool..
<sacater> if anyone here uses TEA, (advanced text editor) please join #sacater for a chat
<raven3x7> ok i need to install fglrx. my refresh rate sucks
<erUSUL> newuser: no problem
<tcgamer> crdlb, you get it????
<newuser> bye
<crdlb> tcgamer, no
<tcgamer> umm
<crdlb> tcgamer, I tried to pm you too
<erUSUL> ubotu tell raven3x7 about fixres | raven3x7 see priv msg from ubotu
<quaal> what does it mean when ubuntu freezes but you can still move the mouse around. nothing was responding and i had to turn the power switch off
<HiDensity> jrib:  my problem is that I need to set my video to VESA instead of nvidia
<tcgamer> crdlb, i copy and pasted and it showed up and i got your pm that said i didn't get it
<jrib> HiDensity: wait, are you in GNOME atm?
<mcq91> is there a dual-pane equivalent to nautilas? i've tried krusader but didn't like it. I'm looking for something like Total Commander is on Windows.
<mario_> Hello, could anyone help me with lufsmount ?
<erUSUL> mcq91: iirc a file manager called gentoo
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm putting it on pastebin.com
<HiDensity> jrib: i dunno...what does that mean?
<jrib> HiDensity: do you have a pretty GUI?
<TheVault> my gaim messenger keeps crashing
<jrib> like windows floating around
<tcgamer> crdlb, is that okay?
<sotec_> man, I HATE wireless networks....
<Muntrue> Hello, could anyone help me with lufsmount ?
<HiDensity> jrib: no...it gets scrambled when I try to do that
<mcq91> erUSUL: thx
<crdlb> tcgamer, fine
<jrib> HiDensity: right, you can't use gedit then.  Use nano
<raven3x7> erUSUL, thanks. although i know how to do that. i was just complaining cause im waiting for my 500MB uodate to finish
<erUSUL> mcq91: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers
<forngren> How do I do a 'tar -czf $somedir/tarball.tgz', but execluding dir 'folder/dir'
<tcgamer> crdlb, i got that pm...weird
<sotec_> i have a question about ubuntu updates....
<erUSUL> forngren: man tar ;)
<mindstate> is there a way to combine 2 commands into a desktop launcher in gnome?
<Muntrue> Hello, could anyone help me with lufsmount ?
<crdlb> tcgamer, you using xchat?
<jrib> mindstate: I think you can just seperate them with a ; can't you?
<tcgamer> yeah y
<crdlb> hmm
<Bagoor> mindstate, use events
<mindstate> jrib, lemme try that hold on
<mcq91> awesome, thx
<TheVault> are programs in ubuntu suppose to crash?
<tcgamer> crdlb, y does it matter?
<jrib> TheVault: do you have a real question?
<mindstate> Bagoor, what do u mean
<Bagoor> mindstate, sorry, I mean sessions
<tcgamer> crdlb, i pmed to the link
<crdlb> tcgamer, I just don't get why I don't see your pm
<Muntrue> Hello, could anyone help me with lufsmount ?
<tcgamer> can you see it
<sotec_> the update manager says that i have 137 updates available. first off, it looks like it's listing doubles of the updated linux kernel and dependencies....is it worth it to just upgrade all that it says are available for upgrade, or pick and choose?
<tony_> hey I'm on my ubuntu laptop at my office, and we got a guy here who works on our spanish webpages and wants to type in Spanish and have it autocorrect to put the accents in the way Word does... will open office do that?
<tcgamer> crdlb, darn
<TheVault> well, my gaim messenger just crashed and Iv always been told that programs in ubuntu never crash
<Bagoor> mindstate, system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup sessions
<HiDensity> jrib: how do I change the permissions of the xorg.conf file?
<tony_> and if so, how?
<tcgamer> okay, umm http://pastebin.com/892343
<forngren> erUSUL: yeah, but I couldn't get any furter with it...
<tcgamer> crdlb, http://pastebin.com/892343
<HiDensity> jrib: I want to be able to save my changes
<JJNova> I hae a question. When there is a newer version of software, is it the developers responsibility to get the newer version put into the package installer, or is there a place where we request that? For instance, the Azureus that comes packaged with 6.1 crashes a lot, but I manually installed the newer version, and it works great. I'd like to see the newer version in the package installer...
<raven3x7> TheVault, lol
<jrib> TheVault: all programs have bugs, some of those result in crashes unfortunately.  Can you run gaim ina  terminal and watch for interesting output when it crashes?
<jrib> HiDensity: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> !sudo | HiDensity
<ubotu> HiDensity: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tcgamer> crdlb, get it?
<tony_> TheVault: programs in ubuntu crash... it's just they don't take the OS down with them LOL.  Although it is annoying when programs just disappear...
<TheVault> jrib: Ahhh, maybe I should do that
<crdlb> tcgamer, pastebin.com is really slow
<Bagoor> mindstate, not sure is it what you want or not. is it ?
<TheVault> Oh ok, Thanks guys
<raven3x7> Hidensity open it with sudo gedit PATH
<ioerror> I'm interested in using RSA SecureID with a 6.06LTS server, has anyone done this previously? I can't find anything on the help pages or the wiki.
* sotec_ loves alt+f2
<sotec_> :D
<quaal> what does it mean when ubuntu freezes but you can still move the mouse around. nothing was responding and i had to turn the power switch off. anyone know what causes this?
<crdlb> tcgamer, it loaded though
<tcgamer> crdlb, it always is
<bclough> did anyone else have problems with their video card when first installing Ubuntu?
<tcgamer> crdlb, hows it look doctor :)
<Muntrue> Hello, could anyone help me with lufsmount ?
<sotec_> quaal, mine does that too occassionally
<TheVault> bclough: nope, mine worked jus fine
<tony_> so does anybody know if openOffice will autocorrect when typing in spanish?
<Bagoor> bclough, what's your problem ?
<mindstate> Bagoor, no its not, i want to launch a game but it needs to be prepended with artsdsp for sound to work
<mindstate> Bagoor, in terminal i type artsdsp heretic2
<quaal> sotec_, have you pinpointed the probleM?
<quaal> what is that command for finding where things went wrong.. dmesg something
<mindstate> Bagoor, the same format in the launcher doesnt execute anything
<kos-mos> when developing with opengl would it conflict with beryl?
<quaal> dephtu   pts/1        :0.0             Thu Mar  1 14:39 - crash (1+02:17)
<quaal> dephtu   pts/0        :0.0             Thu Mar  1 14:38 - crash (1+02:18)
<sotec_> quaal, no. i dont know if it's a system hangup, a hardware discrepancy, or what.
<raven3x7> bclough, what kind of problems and what card are you using
<raven3x7> ?
<quaal> that was dmesg | last
<erUSUL> tony_: i'm spanish and i can say that it will ;)
<quaal> but i think its something else ?
<HiDensity> jrib:  ok made the change...how do I launch the gui?
<jaime> i need someone to help me i have use suse i am just started with ubuntu and i can't use the library "ext2fs.h" i have try compila a "c" program using " # gcc pgr.c -o salida -libext2fs" but it doesn't work like suse
<quaal> wait its mar 2 now
<tony_> erUSUL:  do you know how to get it to then?
<jrib> HiDensity: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<tcgamer> crdlb, is it okay??
<tony_> I've installed Spanish support
<crdlb> tcgamer, take a look at http://tinyurl.com/2qvdfh
<tony_> but I don't know how to tell it "Look... the language for this document is Spanish(Mexico)"
<Bagoor> mindstate, No idea ! You can make a 2 lines shell script which run them, and insert it in /usr/bin
<crdlb> tcgamer, particularly copy the .asoundrc file to your home directory
<tcgamer> crdlb, what am i supposed to do with it?
<mindstate> Bagoor, yeah i could do that lol thanks
<erUSUL> tony_: it works by default here check in Tools>Option>Language support
<n00b> Hey, can anyone pls help with an issue I've got with my wireless network? The card seems to be working and can find the networks (when I type ifconfig) but then it doesn't seem to connect to my network. Any ideas?
<tony_> ok
<n00b> I've spent the last few days trying to get it working, tis starting to kill me! lol
<tcgamer> crdlb, the first one or the alternative
<tcgamer> crlb, the small one or big one?
<apex`> who know any data recovery tool for linux, than can recovery from flash cards???
<jaime> could someoune help me please i really will apreciate it!!!
<Bagoor> apex`, what do you have in your flash card ?
<erUSUL> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<apex`> pics
<crdlb> tcgamer, I only see 1
<apex`> Bagoor, pics
<erUSUL> !anyone | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tony_> negatory
<Bagoor> apex`, try testdisk first, but it may not works
<tcgamer> o
<dyrne> n00b: do you have encryption on router. do you have mac filtering?
<crdlb> tcgamer, the first line is "        pcm.emu10k1 {"
<tony_> I typed some bad spanish in and it didn't autocorrect anything... then hit spellcheck and it still didn't find any errors :-(
<Bagoor> apex`, for PICs I had a link. give me some minutes, I will find it for you
<dyrne> n00b: what is the device name wlan0 or ath0 or what?
<tony_> erUSUL: is your whole computer set up in Spanish, or English?
<n00b> dyrne: I have WEP key which I've put in. Device name is eth1 and I as far as I know MAC filtering is not setup
<erUSUL> tony_: in spanish
<tony_> that must be it then
<jaime> ok, i try to compile a program wich includes the "ext2fs.h" library and it needs use -libext2fs.h "suse"  but it doesnt work for me in ubuntu, what can i do??
<TheVault> later guys
<tony_> ok I'll catch you later
<tcgamer> crdlb, when i copy and paste it...there are tons of spaces in the webpage
<tony_> peace out
<apex`> Bagoor, ok
<Bagoor> apex`, It's here : http://mces.blogspot.com/2004/08/fat32-hackings-in-2004.html
<tcgamer> crdlb,should i back it up to the edge of the document
<erUSUL> tony_: maybe you need to set the language of the document...
<crdlb> tcgamer, yes
<apex`> thnx ill see
<dyrne> n00b: so if you do: sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid whatevername key whateverkey; sudo dhclient eth1  you get what?
<n00b> dyrne: I'll try :)
<jaime> ubotu i am waiting for your answer??
<Bagoor> apex`, Btw, I couldn't use it in first try, and changed some parts to be able make it works
<dyrne> n00b: take eth0 down first like sudo ifdown eth0
<apex`> Bagoor, ok
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm having trouble
<riaal> there is no way to get the "third mouse button" to work as in windows? like when surfing it backs
<n00b> dyrne: that will cut me off here, but I'll give it a go and then come back in a bit. Thx for yr help!
<tcgamer> crdlb, most of the code is aligned correctly put i can't tell how many space between the edge and some lines of text
<wardy> hey, any1 have any idea how i can set folder permissions on my shared folders , so that windows can write to them?
<tcgamer> crdlb, you see the format i'm talking about?
<dyrne> n00b: good luck
<tcgamer> crdlb, could you copy and paste it somewhere?
<crdlb> tcgamer, sure
<tcgamer> crdlb, on like pastebin.com or somehting
<tcgamer> crdlb, thanks...
<crdlb> uno momento
<riaal> best dc clent for ubuntu?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, got a hardware question.  I don't know if this is the appropriate forum, but I'll ask it b/c I have Edgy installed.  I want to upgrade my processor from a P3 733 MHz so I can give it a speed boost (memory boost helped a little bit, but I think I need a chip upgrade).  Usually for those, what should I consider as compatible with the chip socket?
<albacker> guys i installed xfonts-artwiz but i can't see them in xfontsel, any idea ?!
<wardy> How do you set folder permissions in the shared folders, so that a windows box on a LAN can write to it?
<crdlb> tcgamer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8281/plain/
<riaal> how to make alias permanent?
<mark06> can anyone tell me what a "Major opcode: 143" is?
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, and so I can try Beryl as well.  I figure I would need at least 1 GHz for that
<mark06> hello?
<cnd_dd> test
<wardy> any one help me with shared folders?
<jaime> some oune knows how to use the "ext2fs.h" and "ext2_fs.h" librarys??
<LordUltimaDavid> does anyone know if "envy" sets up AIGLX aswell or just nvidia drivers
<mark06> anyone?  anyone?
<wardy> what mark06?
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm done with that
<tcgamer> crdlb, now what?
<crdlb> I think any new apps that are started will read that
<JDSBlueDevl> anyone able to help with hardware, or can someone point me to another forum that can help?
<mark06> wardy, do you know what a major opcode 143 is?
<wardy> mark06: when / where did u see it, i assume its an error message?
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, nvm, I see #hardware
<dyrne> JDSBlueDevl: youll have to be more specific :)
<mark06> yeah, I'm trying to install alsa drivers for my sound card
<jaime> any one knows how to use "ext2fs.h" ??
<tcgamer> crdlb, now what????
<apex`> Bagoor, i dont find /dev/sdb my camera
<flamesrock> are there any tools I caan use to translate english words to portuguese in linux? Please, anyone know?
<wardy> mark06 try google ;) sorry
<mark06> thanks, anyway
<wardy> np
<tcgamer> crdlb, you there....I'm done with the file
<Bagoor> apex`, before this, you mount it from /dev/sdb ?
<wardy> u know anything about shreds folder permissions? mark06/
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm anxiously awaiting your instruction :)
<wardy> shared***
<apex`> no
<apex`> Bagoor, no
<Bagoor> apex`, so, from where ?
<JULIANCITO> is easy
<apex`> Bagoor, i dint mount :)
<mark06> wardy, no I don't
<apex`> didnt
<wardy> ok mark06
<crdlb> tcgamer, just start programs, it should justWork(tm)
<Bagoor> apex`, so, how did you use that ? gkam maybe ?
<kinley> hello
<Wibble-> hey - I seem to remember on ubuntu 5.10 there was a way to have a nested login window.  Is that possible with 6.10 somehow?
<Bagoor> Wibble-, not sure is it your answer or not, but try gdmsetup
<apex`> Bagoor,  i plug in and thats all
<tcgamer> crdlb, that file should be called .asoundrc and be placed in the home folder, correct?
<crdlb> tcgamer, yes
<Wibble-> Bagoor: unfortunately its not - that just lets me change settings at the main screen.  I want a second login to run concurrently
<dojo> hey
<mzanfardino> how can I determine what process might be attached to a specific port?
<JULIANCITO> by Ubuntu 5.5
<kinley> netstat -a
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to launch tomcat and it's complaining that my redirected shutdown port 8085 is already in user by another tast
<JULIANCITO> netstat -a |grep puerto
<JULIANCITO> netstat -n -l -a |grep puerto
<H264> hi
<JULIANCITO> rehi
<JULIANCITO> what is it ????? h264
<Bagoor> Wibble-, after going to gdmsetup, you can go to Security Tab, and enable Timed Login
<wardy> Does anyone know how to set folder permissions on shared folders, so that they can be written to from a windows machine on a LAN?
<dojo> im having some troble,I tried burning data to a DVD but after it created an Image an eror with apear,This also happend on windows,Anyone have any sloutions if it helps my DVD writter is the secondery slave
<H264> does anybody know where I might find a nice picture to put on a CD lable for ubuntu?
<MrStein> is the herd 5 torrent so slow for others too ?
<Bagoor> apex`, you may be able to find out what is it's address using dmesg command
<JULIANCITO> dmesg |grep problema
<JULIANCITO> ej:dmesg |grep sda
<globe> why do I have to reinstall my nvidia drivers each time I reboot the computer?
<Bagoor> globe, you don't have to !
<codecaine> how you but to just runlevel 3
<Wibble-> Bagoor: Thanks for looking there - but thats not what I'm after.  What I want is once I have already logged in, to be able to open a nested window and log in as a different person.  I thought it was called "Nested Login" or something, but it doesn't seem to exist any more
<JULIANCITO> because you use Ubuntu
<JULIANCITO> 3.0 I supously
<kinley> need help with compiling drbd module in dapper with xen 3.0.3 ,
<ubuntu> everyone use me
<ubuntu> )
<kinley> expirence ?
<JULIANCITO> YES
<globe> Bagoor: well...that may be true, but as of now I get no gui if I dont'
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! I want my computer to shut down when pressing the power button on the computer... but right now, only the panel for shutting down pops up... how do i change that?
<Bagoor> globe, what's the XOrg error ? you can check it in LOG in /var/log/xorg...
<apex`> Bagoor, i didnt see anythin :( ...anythin about cam
<LiENUS> whats the process to enable ssl on an ubuntu 6.06 lamp server?
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Holding the button for three to five seconds should do it.
<sloof3> Is it possible to use checkinstall to make a deb from a .bin
<wardy> can anyone tell me how i change folder permissions on my shared folders so that they can be written to by other LAN machines???
<JULIANCITO> chiiiiiiiiii
<JULIANCITO> you must use CHMOD
<JULIANCITO> example
<globe> Bagoor: Nvidia kernel module version != X module version
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> tonyyarusso: will that make linux shut down properly? i dont want to "switch" it off
<JULIANCITO> chmod 777 directory
<MadP3nGu1n> any idea on why my media player turns black when beryl is on?
<JULIANCITO> ok wardy ?
<JULIANCITO> for clown ji ji ji
<JULIANCITO> ok wardy ?
<Bagoor> apex`, if your camera memory is broken, there is no way to recovery. Recovery is just possible when you have software broken on it
<HiDensity> I cannot install ubunto because it doesn't recognize my graphics card correctly...it is an nvidia 7800 gt
<ompaul> !enter | JULIANCITO
<ubotu> JULIANCITO: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuN00B_HBG: Nah, that'll just kill it pretty much.  There are scripts for different buttons, let me see if I can remember where they are.
<raven3x7> anyone using gnash on amd64? is it stable?
<crdlb> MadP3nGu1n, totem?
<wardy> juliancito: umm im so new to this linux thing its unreal, if you could explain real simply that would be great thanks.. :D
<JULIANCITO> what ompaul ?
<mzanfardino> JULIANCITO: thank you, btw.  it turns out my shutdown port in tomcat should have been 8085, not 8025, but it is useful to know how to see what's listening on which port
<apex`> Bagoor, pics wass only deleted
<globe> Bagoor: (but if I reinstall [and thus recompile]  after reboot it works great)
<MadP3nGu1n> totem?
<JULIANCITO> ok wardy
<Bagoor> HiDensity, install it in command mode, and then install the nvidia module, and change xorg.conf then,
<JULIANCITO> you need some class
<wardy> no,,,
<JULIANCITO> no ?
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuN00B_HBG: try /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<JULIANCITO> why ?
<JULIANCITO> are you crazy ?
<crdlb> MadP3nGu1n, is totem the media player you're using?
<Bagoor> globe, no idea ! sorry
<wardy> JULIANCITO: i dont get it XD
<ooodze> gentlemen, why can't i reinstall gdm http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8283/
<globe> Bagoor: no worries....thanks
<MadP3nGu1n> im using vlc media player
<H264> mind if I repeat my question?
<ompaul> JULIANCITO, please keep your communications on one, is that okay, please do not use the enter key between each line of text, this is IRC not some IM convo
<Innatech> Wardy: are your other machines Linux? How are you trying to share them?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> tonyyarusso: ill checkt it out... is it a script that will shut down the computer?
<dyrne> HiDensity: you can either use alternate install cd or.. alt-ctrl-f2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  scroll to near bottom and replace Driver nv with vesa. save file then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<crdlb> MadP3nGu1n, if you move the video around and try to resize the window, does it sometimes show up partially?
<JULIANCITO> ok ompaul
<JULIANCITO> thanks for your friendship
<MadP3nGu1n> it works untill i enable beryl..i can hear the audio,and if i move it around i can catch a glimps but it turns black
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuN00B_HBG: It's the script that handles what happens when the button is pushed - you can comment out the stuff to log out if you're in a graphical environment, and I think then it will just do the last line (which is to shut down)
<wardy> Innatech: my other machine is windows, im using samba on here, works fine, i can read files on ma windows machine, it wont let me write to this machine though :/
<crdlb> MadP3nGu1n, the problem is with hardware scaling (XV)
<trev_> does anyone know if evolution has newsgroups support?
<MadP3nGu1n> solution?
<raven3x7> anyone using gnash on amd64? is it stable?
<ooodze> is it ok if i repeat my quetion?
<JULIANCITO> see you
<crdlb> MadP3nGu1n, for whatever reason, mplayer does not suffer from that problem
<JULIANCITO> I will back
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> tonyyarusso: yeah... i was just looking at it and thought of exactly the same thing! should work! many thanks! :)
<arrenlex> raven3x7: Gnash doesn't have enough flash support to be usable at the moment.
<ooodze> gentlemen, why can't i reinstall gdm? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8283/
<MadP3nGu1n> quess ill go with that..thanks
<H264> lol, too many ppl asking to many questions
<raven3x7> arrenlex, so nslwrapper or 32bit FF are my options?
<arrenlex> raven3x7: I highly advise you to use a 32-bit distro. You won't notice any performance increase under 64-bit under desktop use. Only difference is compatibility.
<JULIANCITO> FOOD FOR HEAD........ubuntu ????
<globe> ooodze: what was that url again?
<wardy> Innatech: my other machine is windows, im using samba on here, works fine, i can read files on ma windows machine, it wont let me write to this machine though :/
<arrenlex> !caps | JULIANCITO
<ubotu> JULIANCITO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<raven3x7> arrenlex, i know  but i like playing around with stuff
<Innatech> Wardy: try this thread, let us know if it helps. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=322848
<arrenlex> raven3x7: Yes, nspluginwrapper and a chroot are pretty much your only options, then.
<raven3x7> arrenlex, flah isnt reallly important to me anyhow
<wardy> Innatech: will do thanks ;)
<JULIANCITO> ok
<JULIANCITO> :)
<JULIANCITO> I have 2 months year ago
<JULIANCITO> see you
<raven3x7> arrenlex cool thanks
<riaal> is this the easyest way to use wine for wow? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 ?
<apex`> Bagoor, ok, i cant write in prv
<raven3x7> does anyone know how well does ubuntus 2.6.17 kernel work with ntfs-3g and fuse?
<wardy> Innatech: rofl! no made no sense wat so ever to me, im new to linux, if u understand that, please explain slowly and basically to me  XD
<raven3x7> does anyone know how well ubuntus 2.6.17 kernel works with ntfs-3g and fuse?
<Innatech> riaal: not sure about WINE for WoW, but that's not the easiest way to install WINE. ;)
<r00t__> are you mounting a ntfs drive?
<Innatech> Wardy: there are permissions  and configurations within Samba that must be set correctly before the Linux file system permissions come into play.
<n0ob> Hi, does anyone know where dyrne has gone?
<riaal> Innatech, think I can go whit apt-get?
<r00t__> anyone know much about rhythmbox streams?
<raven3x7> r00t__, yeah. ntfs-3g usually needs 2.6.20 to work properly so i was wondering if the necessary changes have been backported
<Innatech> riall: Well, it's probably worth a shot. You can always remove the package and try building from source as described in the thread you linked.
<simondaking> i installed ubuntu that doesn't have access to internet, where can i codecs that i can download on this computer burn to disk and install on other?
<kimmern> Hey! I've got some trouble with my Conexant hd audio...the sound only comes out of my laptop speakers..even when I put in headphones..anyone know how to solve
<kimmern> ?
<wardy> Innatech: go on,,, i ahev set permission in smb (or wherever) to SHARE (replaced "user")... wat else do i need to do so they are not read only?
<crdlb> kimmern, run alsamixer in a terminal and check the balance
<Innatech> Wardy: I'm not a big samba person, but my understanding is that the samba user must be mapped to a local user that has the correct permissions, and then the share itself needs to be made writable.
<soundless> hi is there anyone who can help me with installing geforce 7200 drivers and set the bit depture...
<globe> Innatech: you are correct...
<riaal> My hdd is split into 2 half one running Ext3 (for linux) and the rest ntfs.. Can I get access to the ntfs partion?
<simondaking> i installed ubuntu on a computer that doesn't have access to internet, where can i find codecs that I can download on this computer and burn to disk and install on other? *
<r00t__> raven3x7 i understand that ntfs-3g is working when i installed  my old windows drive.
<wardy> Innatech: so your saying that basically, the windows box needs to like virtually become a local user on this machine in oreder to wirte to the folders???
<raven3x7> having installed fedora a few weeks ago i have to say apt is still so much better than yum it isnt even funny
<Wibble-> Bagoor: I found it - I had to run "alacarte" and go to "applications" and toggle its visibility.  It was always installed, but disabled to simplify the interface.
<soundless> is there anyone who can help me with installing geforce 7200 drivers and set the bit depture... pls?
<n0ob> hey, I'm having trouble getting my wireless network to run properly - my laptop won't seem to connect to it even though it can see it. Does anyone have any idea what to I need to do? I was talking to dyrne before who said I should do "sudo dhclient eth1" and paste the outcome - can anyone help me if I do this? Pls?
<arrenlex> ~w32 | simondaking
<irida> simondaking: w32codecs available at: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Innatech> riaal: yes. Recently NTFS support in Linux has firmed up some. However, you may encounter some bugs still, so keep that in mind when working with important data.
<kimmern> crdlb...got the master volum at 79 and "pcm" volume at 100..still nothing on the headphones.
<riaal> Innatech, how do I mount it? :S
<Bagoor> Wibble-, nice :) Thanks for sharing it with me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S01060040052da362.ed.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Bagoor> apex`, register man :) then you can write in PM
<soundless> pls someone help me with this
<raven3x7> r00t__, let me correct that for safest operation you need either 2.6.20 or the latest fuse(2.6.3) kmod in your kernel.
<riaal> please? how to mount my other ntfs partion of the main hdd?
<apex`> Bagoor, ok ;)
<r00t__> i would go bleeding edge (2.6.3)...
<Innatech> Wardy: Kind of. The samba user  needs to inherit permissions from some local user (terminology may be off there). So that's not exactly like becoming a local user, but that's the idea. Then there are seperate options for maing a share writable, aside from file system permissions and general Samba settings.
<Innatech> Riall: just a sec.
<raven3x7> !ntfs  |riaal
<ubotu> riaal: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Bagoor> Wibble-, where is it ?
<Innatech> there ya go. :)
<Wibble-> Bagoor: sorry - not applications; under "System Tools"
<riaal> raven3x7, awesome, thanks
<leo|server> does anyone know how to make vsftpd work with 
<leo|server> filenames with  doesnt list right
<Bagoor> Wibble-, ok, I found it
<n0ob> hey, I'm having trouble getting my wireless network to run properly - my laptop won't seem to connect to it even though it can see it. Does anyone have any idea what I need to do? I was talking to dyrne before who said I should do "sudo dhclient eth1" and paste the outcome - can anyone help me if I do this? Pls?
<chona> how can i execute file.o using PHP??
<r00t__> when i edited my fstab file with gedit. i added a line to mount my drive... the only problem is that  "ntfs-3g" was causing the drive to freeze and also my desktop. So i went back in and removed the "-3g" part andit works like  a champ
<Bagoor> n0ob, you use WEP or WPA ?
<n0ob> Bagoor: WEP
<r00t__> WEP= BAD
<n0ob> Ow
<Arkaitz> hey
<dv_> WPA=pain to set up
<n0ob> lol
<r00t__> easy to crack also =] 
<raven3x7> r00t__, well you should not write with the ntfs driver as it is not safe. ntfs-3g on the other hand is supposedly safe
<soundless> could someone pls help me to install graphic drivers and set bit depth to 32 bits (did this before but I forgot how and can't find anything on the forums )
<fructose> How do I disable gdm/Xorg/gdmgreeter from running until I reboot?
<Bagoor> n0ob, so you should be able to easily access it thru network-admin
<dv_> wpa is easy to crack?
<linuxnewbie756> When in april is feisty supposed to be released?
<riaal> raven3x7, can I just use something like "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows" ?
<Innatech> dv_: no, WEP is trivial to crack. WPA, properly set up, is harder.
<n0ob> Bagoor: How do I do this? I'm very new to all this Ubuntu etc. sorry
<r00t__> raven3x7, that is what i hear, but it seemed to work for the time being. anyway. the files are just music on the mounted ntfs anyway.
<dv_> Innatech, I suppose a PSK is *not* a proper setup?
<r00t__> as am I n0ob
<Bagoor> n0ob, open a terminal, write : sudo network-admin
<wardy> Innatech: aarrrgghh  why is nothing simple, all i wanna do at the very least is have one folder writable so i can put stuff in it, you dont know how to set it up no?
<raven3x7> riaal if you added it to fstab yes. otherwise you need to add -t ntfs to that command
<Arkaitz> hoe can I install Ubuntu without enabling the acpi, because I get an error. ubutnu kernel: [17180022.900000]  ACPI Exception (acpi_video-1575): UNKNOWN_STATUS_CUDE, Cant attach device [20060707] 
<Innatech> dv_: heh. Well, at that point you get into arguments about whether PSK is OK with a sufficiently complex key, yadda yadda yadda.
<soundless> pff wish someone could help me :)
<fructose> Is there a way to kill gdm/Xorg/gdmgreeter so they won't restart right away?
<soundless> .
<n0ob> Bagoor: Ah, its that! :) Iv configured it through that but it still doesn't seem to connect?
<dv_> Innatech, its not as if there were other options for a home user.
<cefx> er
<cefx> !bitdepth
<soundless> omg
<cefx> hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitdepth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> raven3x7, "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows -t ntfs" ?
<raven3x7> r00t__, well it works but there the ntfs project advises against it
<niklasv> fructose: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Innatech> Wardy: it can be made simple--its just that the Linux way doesn't favor hiding what the computer is doing from you. Try this link, its more detailed and Ubuntu specific (if a little outdated.) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=howto+windows+file+sharing+samba
<Arkaitz> and ubutnu kernel: [17180022.900000]  ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFFE [20060707] 
<r00t__> raven3x7,  you know anything about adding streams to rhythmbox? I will work on the ntfs later i think. right now i need tunes!! lol
<dv_> hiding should be optional
<cefx> !binarydriver | soundless
<ubotu> soundless: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raven3x7> riall sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda5 /media windows
<Innatech> dv_: 'strewth. There are better options for those who want to implement them.
<DRomeo521> Can anyone help me figure out how to update Azureus?  I get permission denied errors.  I followed along from the Unofficial Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) Starter Guide to no avail.  Any ideas?
<soundless> ok tyvm ubotu :)
<Bagoor> n0ob, add a network monitor to Gnome Panel
<riaal> raven3x7, cheers
<dv_> in windows, its mandatory. in linux, *not* hiding is mandatory.
<dv_> :)
<Bagoor> n0ob, you can see the signal strange there
<zappe> with which command can i check the speed of my cpu?
<tcgamer> crdlb, didn't work
<Arkaitz> ubutnu kernel: [17180022.900000]  ACPI Exception (acpi_video-1575): UNKNOWN_STATUS_CUDE, Cant attach device [20060707] 
<Arkaitz> ubutnu kernel: [17180022.900000]  ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFFE [20060707] 
<Arkaitz> how can I solve that
<dv_> Innatech, I already thought about using VPN
<fructose> That worked, thanks
<Arkaitz> and Install ubuntu?
<raven3x7> r00t__, nope dont touch anything that uses gstreamer. i prefer amarok but i dont use streams there either
<tcgamer> does anyone use teamspeak?
<tcgamer> and can play a game with it?
<Innatech> dv_: yeah. It's all about how much the time and effort is worth to you, which probably depends on what you need to protect.
<raven3x7> riaal did it work? my memory isnt always reliable
<chona> does anyone know how to properly use exec() or system() or passthru() command in PHP
<n0ob> Bagoor: I've done that, and it finds my network but then sometimes says 0% and other times 100%
<dv_> Innatech, but setting up a VPN is a real pain :)
<crdlb> tcgamer, btw have you registered your nick?
<Innatech> dv_: yup.
<tcgamer> no y
<soundless> UBOTU: You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6".    I got the geforce 7200 .......
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm really having trouble with this
<soundless> (that's what it says on the website)
<Bagoor> n0ob, no idea !
<crdlb> tcgamer, that's why you can't pm me
<tcgamer> crdlb, its like i did everything right
<tcgamer> oh
<rolnyzx> DRomeo521, do "sudo chown -R <yourusername> * " in the azureus folder, if you want a user to be the owner of the files
<cefx> soundless: doesn't matter.  ubotu is a bot.
<Arkaitz> ubutnu kernel: [17180022.900000]  ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFFE [20060707] 
<Arkaitz> ubutnu kernel: [17180022.900000]  ACPI Exception (acpi_video-1575): UNKNOWN_STATUS_CODE, Cant attach device [20060707] 
<soundless> oh lol
<Arkaitz> why I get those errors how can I solve it?
<DRomeo521> ok thanks rolnyzx, I'll give it a go
<r00t__> not sure how to register nick, coud i get a bit of help. thx
<n0ob> Doh, Oki - thanks Bagoor
<zappe> with which command can i check the speed of my cpu?
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'm really frustrated
<tcgamer> crdlb, it seems so simple
<soundless> cefx can you help with this?
<K3nto> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<soundless> (am I talking to bots omg xD_
<cefx> i already did
<anto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cefx> you have the address to install the driver, just look up help for setting the bitdepth
<cefx> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy> zappe: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<soundless> ok tyvm :)
<crdlb> tcgamer, the problem is with with Teamspeak
<zappe> n2diy, ty
<tcgamer> crdlb, do you suggest any other programs that are similar
<Arkaitz> iros a la mierda
<crdlb> tcgamer, you are running aoss right?
<tcgamer> crdlb, i would switch in a heartbeat if i could find one
<tcgamer> crdlb, yes
<rolnyzx> DRomeo521, actually it is "sudo chown <yourusername> -R * ", sorry
<erUSUL> !language > Arkaitz
<r4nge> why doesnt this work "alias ls='ls -l'"
<tcgamer> crdlb, i'd be willing to switch to something....anything
<Arkaitz> erUSUL I asked 20 times in english!
<raven3x7> r00t__, /msg nickserv register password i believe
<Arkaitz> dont tell me to speak english
<zappe> n2diy, is there more commands like that where i can see RAM and stuff like that?
<HiDensity> can any1 help me fix my resolution...i can only get 1024x768!
<erUSUL> !repeat | Arkaitz
<r00t__> ty
<ubotu> Arkaitz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
#ubuntu 2007-03-03
<erUSUL> Arkaitz: this is a kernel bug that you should report in bugs.ubuntu.com
<Bagoor> Arkaitz, you use Edgy ?
<r00t__> that did it
<tcgamer> crdlb, do you know of anything like* teamspeak that should work on good ol' ubuntu
<n2diy> zappe: lshw
<erUSUL> !patience > Arkaitz
<Arkaitz> Bagoor yes
<r00t__> ty again
<Bagoor> Arkaitz, use Dapper :)
<crdlb> tcgamer, I don't know of anything similar
<zappe> n2diy, great
<Bagoor> Arkaitz, I had many kernel problems with Edgy
<K3nto> !torent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Arkaitz> erUSUL you should talk about pacience when you have been trying to install ubuntu for 2 days without success
<K3nto> azureus is probably the best one, right?
<Arkaitz> Bagoor and what did you use at last?
<tcgamer> does anyone know of anything similar to TEAMSPEAK that runs on ubuntu
<tcgamer> ?
<Bagoor> Arkaitz, Currently using Dapper
<raven3x7> Arkaitz, you tried the text install?
<rolnyzx> HiDensity, you have to reconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Innatech> tcgamer: Ventrilo.
<r00t__> raven3x7, have you ever used Yakuake?
<raven3x7> K3nto, also the most complicated
<tcgamer> Ventrilo doesn't have a linux package out yet
<tcgamer> i run it in wine
<raven3x7> root, never even heard of it
<erUSUL> Arkaitz: does it give you the right to insult us? people who are only volunteers?
<tcgamer> but it is shakey
<K3nto> raven3x7 is it similar to the pc one?
<tcgamer> Innatech, how do you run it?
<tcgamer> Innatech, it runs pretty shakey under WINE
<K3nto> tcgamer: are you using WoW?
<r00t__> hehe, it is just a terminal emulater that looks like the one from quake
<n2diy> K3nto: ham?
<Innatech> tcgamer: hmm. I thought they had a linux client out now. I haven't tried in a while, I was running it under WINE.
<tcgamer> no
<raven3x7> K3nto, if by PC you mean windows exactly the same
<tcgamer> I don't play WoW
<Arkaitz> raven3x7 yeah, but then I get errors in X Server because of the ATI graphic card :( Its a Mobility Radeon x700 I cant accelerate 3D I cant even switch the computer off because the system and the graphic card crashes
<tcgamer> I play Wolf:ET
<sotec> beryl is taking forever to download
<K3nto> okay
<sotec> even at 354kb/s
<r00t__> I used to play WoW
<K3nto> n2diy: ham...?
<r00t__> but i dropped it when i left windows
<tcgamer> there has to be a voice chat program that i can talk to my buddies on under linux
<n2diy> K3nto: your nick looks like a ham radio call sign
<r00t__> ever tried Ventrilo?
<sotec> is there a way to chat in yahoo under linux?
<crdlb> tcgamer, you could use skype
<Innatech> tcgamer: Woah. So apparently I was confused--its *teamspeak* that has a Linux client. http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=requirements Gratz!
<Bagoor> tcgamer, Ekiga
<Bagoor> tcgamer, or Skype
<tcgamer> what is Ekiga?
<Bagoor> tcgamer, or Gyachi
<jaime> some one had use "ext2fs.h"
<K3nto> n2dik: hahaha ham radio?
<raven3x7> Arkaitz  boot without X(safe mode). and install fglrx with apt-get from the command line.
<sotec> yahoo chat under linux?
<tcgamer> are these all free amd legal?
<Bagoor> tcgamer, A voice chat application !
<rolnyzx> sotec, Kopete
<crdlb> tcgamer, yes
<Arkaitz> raven3x7 I did that, It didnt solve anything
<Arkaitz> I even installed ati drivers
<tcgamer> which one ekiga skype or gyachi
<raven3x7> Arkaitz, then type sudo aticonfig --initial  sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<sotec> not GAIM though?
<tcgamer> never heard of the others beside skype
<Arkaitz> raven3x7 I also did that
<K3nto> r00t__: you played WoW on linux?
<Arkaitz> thats why I am desperate
<tcgamer> i need like a group...skype is only one right?
<K3nto> !bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.15-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 147 kB, installed size 864 kB
<sotec> rolynzx, isn't Kopete a KDE program? i'm under GNOME
<erUSUL> sotec: Gaim
<r00t__> K3nto, no; but it can be done so i have heard.  I played when i was using Winblows
<K3nto> bittornado is same quality as azureus
<raven3x7> Arkaitz, that doesnt sound good. try googling for your laptop model to see if any one got the graphics card working. using Vesa as your driver coould work as well
<rolnyzx> sotec, yes gaim too
<Bagoor> tcgamer, I told you 3 applications !
<K3nto> yeah im trying that
<Innatech> TCgamer: TeamSpeak 2 Linux Client - Minimum Requirements    * Distribution of Linux    * Pentium 166 MHz CPU    * 64 MBytes of RAM    * 10 MBytes of harddisk space   * An X server (like XFree86)    * An Internet connection or LAN    * A full-duplex soundcard    * A microphone (if you want to be able to talk, not just listen)
<raven3x7> Arkaitz, in fact vesa seems to be your best bet
<Arkaitz> raven3x7 I did the vesa thing, I also contacted other users with the same problem, no success
<nf4> Hey how do i use sudo to copy /home/negen/Desktop/JMF/JMF/NativeLibs-linux.zip to /usr/share/mercury/jni
<K3nto> i got it to crash using wine : /
<sotec> rolnyzx, do you know of a current yahoo room list online or is there a way to browse in GAIM for the roomlist?
<tcgamer> i have used TS but it doesn't like alsa and crdlb and i exhausted our resources in fixing it
<r00t__> bummer
<K3nto> oooooh somebody taught me that command earlier
<riaal> whats the command for unpacking zip files? (don't remember)
<whonicca> is there an easy way to setup an ftp server on linux =\
<Venga> jajajaja
<K3nto> is there like a history for the terminal
<Innatech> tcgamer: ah. that's a pain. Send em a bug report!
<whonicca> i dont want to add users to my single user system just for ftp
<rolnyzx> sotec, nope
<rolnyzx> sotec, i dont know
<sotec> bummer
<jrib> riaal: unzip  but you can just double click on them
<nf4> sotec you can browse in GYachE improved
<sotec> nf4, that's cool. I'll check that out
<riaal> jrib, trying to wrigt a script, keep forgetting everything
<sotec> d/ling beryl at the moment. 60%
<tcgamer> would ekiga and the gyachi support multiple users in a room?
<raven3x7> Arkaitz im sorry im out of ideas. i uess you also tried the r300 drivers then
<Arkaitz> raven3x7 r300 ?
<godtvisken> anyone know of a good music server? i want to stream my music from one computer to another outside my lan
<sotec> ah crap.
<sotec> no
<sotec> no no no no
<K3nto> is bittornado as fast as azureus
<nf4> gyachi has support for chat rooms with multible users
<K3nto> and is it lighter on resources?
<tcgamer> is there a download for windows?
<sotec> it's updating everything....something like 137 upgrades
<erUSUL> Arkaitz: radeon or ati (man radeon)
<sotec> i didn't want that to happen.
<tcgamer> my friends on XP need to be able use it also
<Arkaitz> hahaha ok
<nf4> Hey how do i use sudo to copy /home/negen/Desktop/JMF/JMF/NativeLibs-linux.zip to /usr/share/mercury/jni
<lovloss> What's up
<raven3x7> Arkaitz, its the opensource radeon driver. i think its ubuntus default fr your card though
<Flare183> Hey All!
<sotec> there is a Gyache and a Gaim for windows, yes
<Flare183> I still can't get this Compiz thing to work
<sotec> i didn't like them as much as Trillian, myself
<erUSUL> nf4: sudo cp /home/negen/Desktop/JMF/JMF/NativeLibs-linux.zip  /usr/share/mercury/jni
<lovloss> does anyone know if there's a patch that can let open office save in WPD format? I have a wordperfect user who wants to be more open source
<nf4> thank you
<Innatech> tcgamer: check this out: http://mumble.sourceforge.net . A cross platform open source gamer voice chat project. I can't vouch for its maturity.
<joeyk_> has anyone seen any articles on the internet about linux uPnP setups... like connecting my 360 to my linux box?
<tcgamer> k
<tcgamer> ummm
<Flare183> every time i run either beryl or compiz they make the title bar on the windows dissappear
<lovloss> mine too
<raven3x7> r00t__, quake? you mean quake 1
<tcgamer> can someone explain SKYPE .... its free and not free
<sotec> crap, my kernels and headers are being updated....is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<riaal> if im using unzip in a command or script, how do I unzip every file in a folder? like *.* in windows
<crdlb> tcgamer, skype is free pc-to-pc
<tcgamer> can i accidently do something and they charge me?
<K3nto> i think i'll try bittornado
<tcgamer> like phone to pc
<tcgamer> or do you have to sign up?
<Flare183> can anyone help?
<r00t__> yeah, here is a link to it...  http://yakuake.uv.ro/
<Innatech> tcgamer: phone to PC is called "skype in," IIRC. It's an extra charge.
<crdlb> tcgamer, you can sign up without a credit card
<tcgamer> but i can't download it then all of a sudden be charged...i would have to sign up fo that feature? correct?
<Innatech> yes.
<K3nto> use gizmocall
<K3nto> pc-any phone in the world for free
<K3nto> 4 minutes per day at least
<K3nto> or pc-pc calls
<Innatech> There's also FWD.
<Flare183> I still can't get this Compiz thing to work, every time i run either beryl or compiz they make the title bar on the windows disappear!
<raven3x7> r00t__, looks cool if install kde ill give it a try
<raven3x7> i
<K3nto> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<r00t__> yeah, i am working on getting it to work in Gnome
<crdlb> crdlb, skype is probably your best bet; you can sign up without giving them a credit card number, so they can't charge you
<tcgamer> how do i install mumble?
<r00t__> it works but no transparency to it
<holycow> !flvtool2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flvtool2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Innatech> tcgamer: You'd have to read the docs, and you'd need a server to host it (I'd imagine.)
<tcgamer> ouch
<Flare183> r00__:> well how did you get yours to work?
<Flare183> r00t__:> well how did you get yours to work?
<r00t__> Flare183, you mean (yakuake)?
<raven3x7> r00t__, kinda looses its flair without it
<raven3x7> brb
<Flare183> root:>no Compiz
<tcgamer> how do I install a .deb?
<r00t__> raven3x7, yeah
<Innatech> tcgamer: man dpkg
<tcgamer> man dpkg?
<crdlb> tcgamer, you can just double click on it
<tcgamer> oh
<r00t__> Compiz? sorry you lost me
<Flare183> I am talking about Compiz the Window Manager (I think) it's like a window decorator
<vlt|home> Hello. I'm using Dapper and Edgy. Sometimes when trying to download a file with KDE's Konqueror it opens in the editor kate. How can I avoid this and get a "save to" dialog instead? wget doesn't work here because the dowload page needs a login, and even curl failes when handling this dirty hack of download page. Any idea?
<Innatech> tcgamer: the command "man dpkg" will show you the manual page for "dpkg" which installs and removes .deb's.
<codecaine> tcgam dpkg -i packagename.deb
<K3nto> bittornado is telling me 23 hours for 16mb program
<r00t__> Flare183, for linux; or Ubuntu in this case, i use the window themes that are built in
<jacob333_> hi all
<K3nto> and now its back to 3h
<Flare183> I know
<r00t__> othar than that nothing
<r00t__> i am still rather new to this
<WannabeNewbie> I need some tech help if anyone is capable please! I am running Ubuntu 7.04 64bit version. My screen is very jump when scrolling windows and moving them. Is there a fix for this?
<Flare183> I want the transparency windows
<jacob333_> How do completely wipe the xorg.config back to system normal
<Innatech> k3nto: torrents are like that. The swarm is unstable.
<codecaine> K3nto torrents vary on seeds and upload speed
<tiagoboldt> does anyone know how can I create a multi part archive? zip/rar/.. ?
<tcgamer> is it going to affect the security of my system if I setup a Mumble server?
<K3nto> okay
<tcgamer> ?
<Innatech> tcgamer: hard to say. I have no idea how mature the code is, and if the team is auditing it for security.
<K3nto> im having a problem launching WoW:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2238090&posted=1#post2238090
<r00t__> oh, i was talkin about the terminal emulator, but there is a wondow that looks transparent on gnome-looks.org i believe
<codecaine> u can wine install winrar tiagoboldt
<tiagoboldt> codecaine, *G* nothing native?
<Flare183> compiz and beryl support that feature its just that i can't get neither of them to work
<vlt|home> tiagoboldt: You could pipe "tar"'s aoutput to "split".
<codecaine> not that I know of
<r00t__> i will look into it
<r00t__> sounds nice
<tiagoboldt> vlt|home, need something that will work in windows, easily
<tcgamer> so if i use skype, i can't accidently charge crap..
<JosefK> tiagoboldt, if you install 'zip' and 'unzip' GNOMEs archive manager can do what you need
<Innatech> tcgamer: not until you sign up for a premium service.
<vlt|home> tiagoboldt: "type archive.parts* > whole_file.tgz" will work on windows, too
<tcgamer> can i talk in a group?
<Innatech> tcgamer: even then, I think they use declining balance accounts you have to refill, so you won't ring up your credit card accidently.
<tiagoboldt> JosefK, I already got them, but it doens't split in parts the file.. I guess, I already tried that.. :\
<tcgamer> on skype?
<WannabeNewbie> Anyone know how to fix a jumpy screen when scrolling and moving windows?
<sotec> i have a beryl question
<Zambezi> Anyone here running E17 and now how to automatically generates the menus again? It doesn't add applications I just installed.
<sotec> how to you start beryl?
<Flare183> open the terminal and type in beryl
<JosefK> tiagoboldt, "man zip"
<funesto> sigh.
<Flare183> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sotec> Flare, thanks
<jacob333_> how do i stop beryl
<JosefK> tiagoboldt, it explains how to split an archive in there :)
<tcgamer> ok i'm installing mumble and it says dependency..blah blah libasound2
<tiagoboldt> tks : )
<sotec> Flare, with the !?
<TheVault> Got a question. In Windows, your able to customize your touchpad so you go forward or backwards using the upper portion of your touchpad. Is there a program for ubuntu that allows you to do that to?
<Gin> hi
<K3nto> so my torrent should speed up in no time?
<Gin> what's the tool called to change compiz' settings?
<Flare183> soctoc:>asks the bot for help
<Flare183> like this !bots
<tiagoboldt> JosefK, zipsplit :D tks;)
<Flare183> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> sorry well anyway that
<martalli> !compiz
<erUSUL> !ubotu
<funesto> could anyone give me a hand with the following message i get while booting the 64-bit Desktop CD (6.10)? "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off."
<K3nto> !anything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> there you go
<r00t__> flare183, what version of linux are you running?
<Flare183> Edgy Eft
<sotec> yea....that just killed something. i have no more gnome....
<sotec> awesome
<tcgamer> what happens if i'm missing a dependecy???? :(
<d0dge> What was the command for a shortcut that makes the program use different charset? Like "irssi" and ISO-8859-1
<tcgamer> can i get it somewhere?
<r00t__> me to, have you checked in Synaptic yet?
<Flare183> root:>edgy
<JosefK> sotec, 'killall beryl; metacity &'
<r00t__> it si there for me, have not installed it yet, but it is there
<K3nto> so you have to register and buy crossover in order to download it?
<tcgamer> how do you solve a missing dependency?????
<sotec> Flare, i got this:
<sotec> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<sotec> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<sotec> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
<sotec> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<sotec> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
<sotec> Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
<sotec> Checking Screen 0 ...
<sotec> Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
<JosefK> !flood
<sotec> Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sotec> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<sotec> Support for non power of two textures missing
<vlt|home> tcgamer: I'd reccomend aptitude instead of apt-get
<sotec> beryl: glXBindTexImageEXT is missing
<sotec> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<sotec> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<tcgamer> ?
<Flare183> sotec:>that's what i get too when i run beryl
<tcgamer> i just downloaded it through firefox... :)
<Flare183> and compiz
<tcgamer> is that bad?
<vlt|home> tcgamer: You can use it just like apt-get or in gui mode.
<sotec> Flare, so that means it wont work under my hardware config?
<sotec> and I should delete it?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, i don't understand...I shouldn't download through my browser?
<sotec> or is there a workaround?
<Flare183> no but i don't know
<Flare183> thats my problem i can't get either of them to work
<tcgamer> vlt|home, I should aptitude "download location?"
<sotec> bummer
<Flare183> without them crashing metacity
<Tangee> good
<Flare183> I know
<Tangee> im getting the white screen of death with Beryl & XGL & flgrx...any solutions? tried downgrading beryl from 1.9999.2 to 1.99.2 but no
<sotec> i'll try the troubleshooting forums
<Flare183> already hhave
<Flare183> sotec:>i already have
<sotec> ah
<holycow> Tangee, #ubuntu-beryl and #beryl, also get an an nvidia card
<sotec> bummer
<Flare183> no luck
<maddler> Tangee: start beryl with --use-copy
<sotec> how do i kill it then?
<Tangee> really slow then no?
<sotec> log out?
<Flare183> don't know
<sotec> lol
<sotec> nice
<shatrat> its not #ubuntu-beryl its #ubuntu-effects
<Tangee> and laptop aith ati card so nvidia card might be a bit costly due to the attached new laptop :)
<maddler> Tangee: with --use-copy?
<vlt|home> tcgamer: No, sorry, I just read your last question ... But maybe you should look for "build-dep" .. or similar ...
<TheVault> Got a question. Are you able to edit your touchpad so you can go forward or backwards by tapping the corners?
<sotec> i made sure i disabled the auto start
<sotec> i'll log out
<sotec> should have gnome back
<r00t__> irc://#compiz@irc.freenode.net
<Flare183> root:> what are you doing?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, i just downloaded it through firefox and.....missing dependency :)
<Flare183> root:> is that were we can find the answers?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, now what?
<Flare183> sotec:> did it work?
<JosefK> if only oracle didn't use a stupidly large menu entry :(
<sotec> this is fantastic.
<sotec> no
<tcgamer> vlt|home, libasound2?
<sotec> it didn't
<r00t__> not yet, still looking at it
<sotec> i have no window dressings
<tcgamer> vlt|home, that is the dependency
<Flare183> sotec:> see what i mean
<Dante123> hi all.......sometimes the "security features" of ubuntu bother me....since I am used to another distro that automatically gives me all root priviledges....however...I'm sure this is doable....just something I need to learn:  I want to copy some files into a directory (/usr/share/games/netpanzer/maps) but it says I don't have permission to do so........is there anyway I can enable permissions for myself so that I can do this via GU
<Dante123> big fan of command line?
<sotec> can't move anything
<Flare183> no luck
<Flare183> run metacity
<funesto>  could anyone give me a hand with the following message i get while booting the 64-bit Desktop CD (6.10)? "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off."
<sotec> can't alt-tab
<r00t__> i found an irc, but no dice, bad address
<Flare183> run metacity
<malefactor> Dante123: man sudo
<sotec> how?
<r00t__> be back
<Dante123> malefactor....you mean go to terminal and type in sudo?
<erUSUL> Dante123: run a 'gksudo nautilus'
<sotec> i can't even open a terminal now
<Flare183> add the run applet to your panel and then run metacity
<DemisM> how can I add Xgl to my sessions?
<malefactor> Dante123: yes
<TheVault> Can someone please help me. Is it possible to make the touchpad go forward or backwards by tapping the top corners? I see no options for allowing me to do this? Can you do this with ubuntu?
<Innatech> Dantel: you might want to read the manual, but yes.
<malefactor> Dante123: or 'sudo su'
<vlt|home> tcgamer: Then you'll have to compile libasound2, too, or get a deb package somewhere.
<vlt|home> !marillat | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas or !plf
<Dante123> will the "move" have to be done via command line?
<sotec> alt-f2 doesn't work either, wtf?
<atarinox> can somebody tell me real quick how to change the permissions of a directory to read/write?
<atarinox> in command
<Flare183> right click on the bottom panel and click add to panel
<Innatech> Dantel: you could use su to start another instance of your preferred file manager, w/root permissions.
<Flare183> then click on run application
<malefactor> Dante123: better use cp and rm
<DemisM> how can I add Xgl to my sessions?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, could you walk me through this...i'm still in the n00blet stage
<sotec> nice!
<sotec> haha, thaks Flare
<jrib> atarinox: what directory?
<TheVault> Can someone help me please?
<sotec> i think i'll leave the run applet in the tray :D
<malefactor> TheVault: with?
<Flare183> sotec:>welcome that's what happened to me and that's what i done
<Flare183> yeah
<Flannel> !synaptics | TheVault
<Flare183> good idea
<ubotu> TheVault: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Innatech> malefactor: TV wants to be able to invert his touchpad.
<TheVault> Thanks guys
<sotec> damn. so i can't run beryl.
<sotec> bummer
<malefactor> Innatech: ugh, not that I can help, so sorry
<sotec> is there a gui settings for beryl?
<Flare183> sotec:> i know same thing happens
<erUSUL> sotec: beryl-manager
<tcgamer> vlt|home, I'm A NOOB could you explain it in more detail?
<guillem101> how can I configure qt-4 based apps fonts?
<Flare183> hold on all
<Dante123> thanks erUSUL and malefactor....gksudo nautilus seemed to do the trick!  :-)
<guillem101> I've compiled LyX 1.5.0-beta and fonts look ugly... (blurry)
<tcgamer> VLT?
<tcgamer> VLT?
<atarinox> jrib: /media/network
<sotec> Flare, and you've played with all the beryl settings?
<nigra> hi,anyone using dapper on laptop?
<sotec> and is your linux kernel/headers updated ?
<jrib> atarinox: what filesystem is that using?
<tcgamer> how do i install a missing dependency
<tcgamer> do i just go to synaptic?
<Gin> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<atarinox> jrib: don't know...i'm running xubuntu edgy
<riaal> what command is use to unrar??
<jrib> !unrar | riaal
<Gin> riaal: rar e file.rar
<ubotu> riaal: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> atarinox: what does this return:   mount | grep /media/network
<towsonu2003> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Flare183> yes and with no luck
<riaal> what apt-get command?
<atarinox> jrib: nothing...
<nigra> I want to go back to dapper from edgy but when using dapper, power manager was refusing to take any action
<nigra> when the battery reaches critical action. For only this reason, i had to switch to edgy, and I want dapper back. Is there anyone
<nigra> experiencing this problem?
<towsonu2003> riaal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<sotec> i set beryl to start other WM on crash...
<Flannel> nigra: downgrading isn't supported.  However, you should check out launchpad to see if anyone has reported that bug, and what the workarounds may be
<Flare183> sotec:> i did too check off metacity
<vlt|home> tcgamer: I didn't read anything before "how to solve a missing dependency?". What do want to install?
<SpaceBass> anyone know how to bind my 6.10 server to an ldap server? any good guides?
<sotec> this time starting beryl, it didn't even find the XComposite extention
<vavroom> hello all, I hope someone might be able to point me in the right direction.  First, I must admit to be a total and utter n00b with Linux/Ubuntu.  I have managed to install two different keyboard layouts (US and US-International).  I can't seem to be able to switch between keyboards though.  reading the manual/helpfile wasn't helpful.  seems I need an applet of some sort, but I am unsure where to get it, how to put it in, nor how to u
<sotec> oh well.
<d0dge> Can someone help me with this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flare183> sotec:> i don't know what to do about it
<d0dge> Im trying to run gtmess
<malefactor> vavroom: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts ?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, mumble
<tp241303> can someone please help me i am trying to figure out why my computer randomly freezes when running ubuntu
<sotec> yea, nothing
<sotec> damn
<vlt|home> tcgamer: Don't know it. What's the problem?
<Flare183> sotec:> yeah
<vavroom> malefactor, for some reason, if I go that way, it doesn't keep the details.  plus, it gets cumbersome to switch keyboard that way.  keyboard shortcut would be ideal
<tcgamer> vlt|home, it says: Error dependency not satisfiable: libasound2
<K3nto> bittornado is going far too slow
<nigra> Flannel: there is only one bug and no info,workaround on the net and the person that filed the bug couldn't find
<nigra> useful info form system log, like me. My intention is to do a fresh install of dapper if I can hear any solution from here
<vlt|home> tcgamer: So install it.
<K3nto> does anybody have crossover office? ... :-D
<tcgamer> vlt|home, i cant
<vlt|home> tcgamer: `sudo aptitude install libasound2` doesn't work?
<jrib> !info libasound2
<ubotu> libasound2: ALSA library. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 316 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<tp241303> my machine will randomly hard lock when running ubuntu this can occur at anytime and i can not seem to diagnose what is causing it i think it might be something with my graphics card (nvidia) not wanting to get along with my mother board which has ati chipset on the north ans south bridge
<tp241303> any help would be greatly appreciated
<cliebow_> c
<jrib> tp241303: are you using the free or proprietary drivers?
<sotec> removing it
<vlt|home> tp241303: Did you check RAM with memtest86+?
<tp241303> proprietary
<tp241303> yes
<vavroom> ack, people @ the door, gotta go.  thanks
<sotec> until i get some sort of a solid fix for beryl
<jrib> tp241303: see if it happens with the free ones
<tp241303> with the free ones the machine will not run any graphics at all
<K3nto> !pls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tcgamer> vlt|home, how od i install from terminal
<tcgamer> vlt|home, it updated the package
<jrib> tp241303: X doesn't load?
<vlt|home> [00:44]  <vlt|home> tcgamer: `sudo aptitude install libasound2`
<tcgamer> vlt|home, everything is fine but it still won't let me install
<tp241303> no x does not load
<flamesrock> quick question: what program can I use to capture and encode video from my camera device?
<jrib> tp241303: weird, what card is this?
<sotec> lmao, now how to i remove it? Synaptic?
<K3nto> !.pls
<tp241303> 7800 gt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raven3x7> ok whats up with ubuntu only having an alpha build of anjuta
<karsten> flamesrock: kino
<tcgamer> vlt|home, it installs fine...but the .deb still doesn't like it
<flamesrock> thanks karsten, I'll try that
<nigra> Please! is there anyone using dapper whose laptop does not take action when battery level is critical?
<vlt|home> tcgamer: Is it a .deb for Edgy? Are you on Edgy?
<K3nto> does somebody have crossover office?
<tcgamer> idk
<tcgamer> how do i find out?
<Flannel> !anyone | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tcgamer> i think it is dapper
<tcgamer> i'm quite sure it is dapper
<tcgamer> vlt|home, its dapper
<jrib> tp241303: what version of ubuntu?
<K3nto> lol that is the question
<riaal> keep getting "failed" whit unrar-free?
<K3nto> i have to pm the rest
<vlt|home> tcgamer: So is it a .deb for Dapper?
<jrib> riaal: unrar-free doesn't do 3.0 rars....
<riaal> using the command " unrar-free -x *.r00
<tp241303> edgy 64 bit
<riaal> jrib, what shall I use?
<jrib> riaal: unrar-nonfree
<sotec> Flare, have you tried opening up Synaptic and searching for beryl? there's about 20 different plugins and othe packages that weren't installed with the wiki's install tutorial....think that could be an issue? think beryl needs more input?
<Sivako> Hi
<jrib> riaal: it's just "unrar" in recent releases
<SpaceBass> anyone have a clue what the apt-get for the development packages on 6.10 server might be? I need gcc and make, etc
<tcgamer> vlt|home, it is for edgy :(
<K3nto> Flannel: could somebody send me crossover office?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, is there no hope?
<erUSUL> SpaceBass: build-essential
<jrib> tp241303: you might want to try a later version of the nvidia drivers then.  From experience, I've had certain nvidia driver versions cause X to lock up on me
<Sivako> Hey, can some1 help me out?
<riaal> jrib, can't find it, what "unviverce"?
<matthew1429> where do I find my camera if I have hooked it into my computer through usb?  I want to pull the pictures off of it
<SpaceBass> erUSUL, thanks!
<jrib> riaal: it's in multiverse
<K3nto> Sivako: with what
<riaal> oh
<jrib> matthew1429: /media
<tcgamer> vlt|home, is this whole package hopeless?????????
<matthew1429> jrib: thaks
<vlt|home> tcgamer: hmmm, you could manually upgrade all dependencies to their required minimum version for the edgy .deb ...
<tp241303> i have tried the latest driver from nvidia's site and installing vie envy
<Sivako> Im running windows atm, im about to partition my drive for the first time and install thiss linux, can you help me?
<Flare183> yeah only that their are many repositories
<K3nto> Sivako yep
<tcgamer> vlt|home, how would i do that as a n00blet?
<K3nto> i did the same thing a little while ago
<vlt|home> tcgamer: Seems to be only libasound2 missing in recent version
<raven3x7> jrib my TNT card had that problem for years on every version. and ppl actually think nvidia drivers are good
<jrib> tp241303: nothing interesting in your logs just before the crash?
<Flare183> by the way i am using an ATI Graphics card
<cello_rasp> how come my apps look different when run with sudo, and how do i fix this?
<K3nto> did you make a LiveCD with the version of ubuntu you want?
<tp241303> no nothing interesting at all i've looked
<eck> cello_rasp: ln -s /root/.themes /home/your_user/.themes
<jacob333> Hello.
<Toma-> cello_rasp: run them with gksudo
<tcgamer> vlt|home, i just don't know what is wrong, i updated the libasound2!
<Sivako> Not yet, i will is a sec, talki n a private chatwith me, easier to see
<tp241303> no errors or anything
<cello_rasp> thx eck
<Flannel> K3nto: Crossover office isn't free, that'd be illegal.  Are you sure you need it?  And OpenOffice (or others) can't do what you need?
<jrib> tp241303: did it happen on dapper (if you used it)?
<jacob333> How do i reset the whole xorg.config file
<eck> that will set root's gtk theme to whatever you are using
<tp241303> i never used dapper
<sotec> yea
<jacob333> so that its to the state that it was when i installed the nvidia driver
<eck> you probably have to run it with sudo
<matthew1429> so my camera is supposed to auto appear
<Toma-> eck: shopuldnt it be the other way round?
<eck> err, yes
<Flannel> cello_rasp: use gksudo to run them, that should fix it.
<eck> Toma-: thank you :-)
<gcbirzan> Gah. How can one compile a module without the silly stack protector stuff? Talking about alsa, in particular... I do think it's using -fno-stack-protector, but the kernel build isn't that verbose. Anyway, it still tries to reference __stack_chk_fail.
<Toma-> ;)
<sotec> so what is the debug version of a file?
<SpaceBass> man apt-get is amazing when it works!
<jrib> tp241303: hmm idk.  I can't really guess what it is.  If I were you, I'd try herd5 on a seperate partition for a while to see if the problem has been fixed
<sotec> and why weren't they installed with beryl?
<riaal> jrib, can you post a multiverse address please?
<vlt|home> tcgamer: You updated it? To what version?
<tp241303> i thought about that
<jrib> !multiverse | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<K3nto> Flannel: i need crossover office to run world of warcraft
<Agrajag> No you don't.
<tp241303> thanx for your help jrib
<tcgamer> vlt|home, the only one i could find
<nigra> jacob333: check your /etc/X11/ directory. there should be automatic backups of that xorg.conf
<Sivako> K3nto
<Sivako> how do i regester it?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, i just typed in what you said...that is an update right?
<Flannel> K3nto: You don't.  WoW works on wine just fine.
<Agrajag> K3nto: wine will run that perfectly well.
<riaal> !sourcelist
<vlt|home> tcgamer: No that was an "install if not already done"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tcgamer> oh
<Sivako> K3nto how do i regester?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, how do i update then?????????????????????????
<riaal> whats the URL to that scourcelist thing?
<K3nto> Flannel: it doesnt work for me
<Sivako> K3nto how do i regester?
<khaije> !apt-sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-sources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vlt|home> tcgamer: "Updating" a package isn't that easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!11111!!!one!!!
<khaije> !sources.list
<riaal> !EasySource
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<K3nto> Sivako: "/msg NickServ REGISTER YOURPASSWORD
<K3nto> no quote
<tcgamer> vlt|home, your a genius you can help me!
<Flannel> K3nto: It works for everyone else, so it is possible.  You should try asking in #winehq, theyd be able to help, quite aptly, I imagine
<tcgamer> vlt|home, its one file though...we can do it!
<Flare183> i will looks some more but for now bye all
<K3nto> Flannel: okay thanks
<grayman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kupesoft> I just set up a serial console (/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 38400 vt100), but when I access it, it isn't "interactive" - that is, data isn't sent until a lineending is found. Is this normal? Can I change this behavior?
<jacob333> nigra: ok i have 2 of then
<jacob333> them*
<Sivako> K3nto, can u see it now?
<eck> i just compiled screen with 256 color support and now i am one happy camper
<tcgamer> vlt|home, lets do it!
<sotec> how do i remove beryl and ALL dependencies?
<lufi1> sotec:try sudo aptitude remove beryl
<SpaceBass> anyone know how to bind my 6.10 server to an ldap server? any good guides?
<sotec> thanks
<tcgamer> vlt|home, U THERE?
<tcgamer> vlt|home, did you just leave me :) ????
<cello_rasp> er, i run synaptic with gksu and the theme is different, how can i change this
<sotec> that only removed beryl-manager and beryl...there are a few other files that were installed with it, including emerald themes
<sotec> i don't want any of it
<lufi1> sotec: yeah, emerald-themes isn't a dependency
<lufi1> did you follow a guide? just change "install" to "remove" for everything you installed
<lufi1> for all the commands
<sotec> ah
<tcgamer> vlt|home, could the real vlt please stand up???!??!?!?
<sergiu[busy] > hello , i want to install an another distro but i want to save my some info, can make another partition and install new distro then delete the old distro
<mptech> is there a way to install ubuntu with X?
<lufi1> sergiu[busy] : if you have your home directory on its own partition, you can leave it and reformat everything else.
<sotec> well, i used the beryl-install-script to invoke the install....
<lufi1> mptech: what do you mean?
<lufi1> sotec: one sec
<sotec> ok
<mptech> lufi1, I mean installing from the livecd
<mptech> without starting the X server on it
<lufi1> mptech: oh, hm, i don't know. i think you'd have to get the alternate installer iso
<Flannel> mptech: no you need the alternate CD
<Xzenome> mptech, I think you have to get the alt installer
<p47> I have edgy and now I hace problems, my intnernet is slow... can you hel me please ?
<Flannel> mptech: or the minimal CD (which is alternate sans on-CD packages)
<tcgamer> can someone show me how to update a dependency???????
<tcgamer> i just need 1!!!!!!!
<mptech> Flannel, is it possible to install ubuntu from a chroot environment?
<lufi1> tcgamer: sudo apt-get update ?
<lufi1> upgrade, i mean
<Flannel> !install | mptech, yep.  here's a bunch of methods
<ubotu> mptech, yep.  here's a bunch of methods: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<K3nto> Flannel: lol nobody in winehq will help
<jrib> tcgamer: what are you trying to install?
<tcgamer> libasound2
<tcgamer> i just need to update it
* Xzenome makes cup of tea.
<jrib> tcgamer: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpaceBass> anyone know how I can apt-get for openldap?
<jrib> tcgamer: and your error too
<Xzenome> SpaceBass, have you tried sudo apt-get install openldap
<ZeeO> who can help me with pure-ftpd-mysql
<tcgamer> jrib,it just says dependency is not satisfiable
<SpaceBass> Xzenome, yeah...no package
<p47> ubuntu gave me a slow connection, can you help me ?
<jacob333> how do i stop x
<jrib> tcgamer: ok, but pastebin the actual error, don't paraphrase
<Flannel> K3nto: Check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), theres a few step by step howtos there
<jrib> jacob333: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<tcgamer> jrib, i installed it by double clicking...
<tcgamer> jrib, that is all if have
<tcgamer> i*
<jrib> tcgamer: double clicking what?
<tcgamer> jrib, it is a .deb file
<sotec> lufil, i have an even more important question....will the radeon driver that beryl installed still be there after i remove beryl? and will that have an effect on my gaming?
<jrib> tcgamer: what is?
<sotec> better/worse?
<lufi1> sotec: here, follow this, but replace "install" with "remove" on the sudo apt-get commands
<jrib> libasound2?
<sotec> lufil, listening...
<tcgamer> jrib, i'm trying to install mumble
<Xzenome> SpaceBass, it looks like you might have to compile it.
<tcgamer> jrib, but that is the missing dependency...
<lufi1> sotec: oh, heh, let me paste the link ;) http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<sotec> lol
<sotec> thanks
<lufi1> :P
<jrib> tcgamer: apt-cache policy libasound2
<tcgamer> type that
<tcgamer> ?
<williammanda> i'm new to linux...can someone tell me how to setup a local printer for a home network?
<matthew1429> do i have to mount a camera when I connect it through usb?
<jrib> tcgamer: yes and tell me what it says
<matthew1429> or does it auto connect?
<matthew1429> it's not appearing
* sotec brb
<jrib> !paste | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lufi1> matthew1429: it's mounted anyway
<drin> question, what is a good newsgroup binaries download program for ubuntu edgy eft install?
<lufi1> matthew1429: what kind of camera? does it operate on usb mass storage or do you know?
<matthew1429> lufi1: how do I find it?  btw is that a veggietls name?
* p47 please help me with slow connection... breeze was cool , but now with edgy is veri slow the connection, please help me !
<matthew1429> it's a sony dsch2
<tcgamer> jrib, before i do that...I want to let you know..the package is for edgy...i have dapper
<matthew1429> yeah, it has that as an option i believe
<linuxnewbie756> what is a good way to take video of of my minidv camcorder and editing it, and then exporting it as an iso image?
<lufi1> matthew1429: no actually... my username is "lucis", luc = light. but lucis is taken so i take the next best thing
<jrib> tcgamer: ok well that's probably why
<sotec> so far, so good
<tcgamer> jrib, that is y i need to update~
<lufi1> matthew1429: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<sotec> found all the files it downloaded with it and are removing :D
<tcgamer> jrib, its just one file
<sotec> done
<sotec> thanks lufil
<lufi1> sotec: np :)
<matthew1429> edgy, i switched it to mass and a dialog popped up
<tcgamer> jrib, so am i thinking on the right track?
<matthew1429> :)
<lufi1> matthew1429: yeah :)
<Xzenome> SpaceBass, I think the package could be called ldap-server
* genii sips a large black coffee and ponders his existence
<tcgamer> jrib, if i update....it will be fixed right
<mindstate> is it possible to create symbolic links to and from hidden directories?
<jrib> tcgamer: I'll let you know after you tell me the output
<lufi1> matthew1429: it will treat it like a drive, be sure to unmount it before you unplug it though
<jrib> tcgamer: update to edgy you mean?
<tcgamer> libasound2:
<tcgamer>   Installed: 1.0.10-2ubuntu4
<tcgamer>   Candidate: 1.0.10-2ubuntu4
<tcgamer>   Version table:
<tcgamer>  *** 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 0
<tcgamer>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<tcgamer>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<linuxnewbie756> how can i edit take video off of my camcorder through firewire and edit it?
<jrib> tcgamer: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mindstate> !past | tcgamer
<sotec> now i think i'll follow that tutorial and try to reinstall beryl
<lufi1> matthew1429: i hate gthumb myself, i just open the folder with nautilus and eye of gnome
<sotec> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tcgamer> jrib, sorry
<mindstate> oops lol
<mindstate> forgot the e
<sotec> thanks lufil, i'll report the chaos....
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: kino does that, i think.
<lufi1> :)
<matthew1429> yeah lufi :)
* sotec away wrecking my computer again
<matthew1429> you helped me to, auto wasnt working
<matthew1429> is that lufi from veggie tales?
<jrib> tcgamer: yes, your thinking is correct.  It will probably work if you update to edgy.  Alternatively you can see if there is a version of mumbles that doesn't need such a recent version of libasound2 and compile it yourself on dapper
<lufi1> matthew1429: i haven't seen veggie tales in quite some time :P
<matthew1429> hehe
<p47> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa------- HELP !
<tcgamer> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8291/
<tcgamer> jrib, is updating to edgy easy??? :)
<Xzenome> p47, what's wrong?
<Xzenome> tcgamer, as easy as piss
<tcgamer> how easy is that?
<Xzenome> tcgamer, really
<Agrajag> well, 2-year-olds can do it without making a mess generally
<jrib> !upgrade | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Xzenome> tcgamer, gksudo update-manager -c
<tcgamer> really
<tcgamer> sounds good...
<tcgamer> i like that..
<djeff> hello?
<p47> Xzenome: some hours ago I had breeze, and all work's fine, now with  edgy, the internet is very slow
<Xzenome> djeff, hello.
<p47> slow slow
<tcgamer> jrib, any good news?
<tcgamer> jrib, b2b
<jacob333> can you tell me how to stop the x server again?
<djeff> someone can help me with CVS & CVSD ???
<tcgamer> jrib, i'll let you mow on it for a while
<tcgamer> jrib, brb
<Xzenome> p47, wierd, have you tried tweaking firefox to use piplining?
<drin> Anyone in here know a widely accepted Usenet / newsgroup binary download client?
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, I installed kino, but it doesn't seem to be picking up firewire or my camera, do i have to setup something?
<djeff> ok so nobody knows about cvs?
<shatrat> drin, I like PAN
<p47> Xzenome: yes, but I thinks that is problem of the net card or dns or someting like that
<lufi1> djeff: what's the need?
<drin> shatrat: thanks Ill check that one out.
<linuxnewbie756> where would my camercorder be mounted by default?
<Xzenome> p47, what country are you in? (Wierd question I know but is slightly relevant)
<linuxnewbie756> it is connected using firewire
<djeff> when i try to checkout, cvs tell me "cvs checkout: cannot open CVS/Entries for reading: No such file or directory"
<lufi1> djeff: what command were you using?
<p47> Xzenome: Mexico
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: not too sure, i don't have a video camera.  are other firewire devices recognized?
<djeff> i use TortoiseCVS on windowsXP
<linuxnewbie756> i don't have any other ones tovella
<lufi1> djeff: oh
<djeff> but i have a ubuntu box
<djeff> and the server is installed on it
<lufi1> djeff: i'm not familiar with it. try looking at their docs?
<lufi1> oh
<jsbiffOhio> Can anyone tell me if there have been reports of problems with the Ubuntu installer's partition resizer, and Windows Vista?
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: perhaps you could borrow a firewire external drive, just to test that the port is working.
<djeff> when i create folder, it's not cvsd:cvsd by default
<Xzenome> p47, ping google.com.mx and tell me the average time in m/s
<djeff> maybe i can try directly on my ubuntu machine if you can help me
<Xzenome> I mean ms
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i would do that, i just don't know anyone with one. it worked fine in windows, i just don't think i am doing something right.
<rivanov> has anyone worked on shareaza in linux before?
<jsbiffOhio> Last night, I tried installing Ubuntu, and let the installer try to resize my main Windows Vista NTFS partition, and now the filesystem on that partition appears to be corrupt
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: are you familiar with how to open a terminal window?
<p47> Xzenome: 64 bytes from py-in-f104.google.com (64.233.167.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=77.9 ms
<p47> 
<linuxnewbie756> i am very familar with terminal
<lufi1> rivanov: dunno, but if you're looking for a good p2p app i really like nicotine+
<p47> Xzenome: 64 bytes from py-in-f104.google.com (64.233.167.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=80.2 ms
<p47> Xzenome: PING www.l.google.com (64.233.167.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<lufi1> rivanov: soulseek clone
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i am
<rivanov> lufil: thx for the info; but I'm looking for developing Shareaza not finding a P2P client
<Mach3> I need help resolving a 2-disk dual boot issue.  I have grub on my linux drive and ntldr on the windows drive still.  The boot priority is set to boot from the linux drive.  I am able to boot windows fine with the mapping method in menu.lst  However, linux will only boot if I disconnect my windows drives.
<p47> Xzenome: Ithink that is someting in ubuntu because I have some pc's here with windows and all those pc's have a good connection
<lufi1> rivanov: ah, nvm then
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: cool, then the first thing to do would be to monitor a log file - to see whether the cam is recognized when you plug it in.
<linuxnewbie756> where is the log file?
<Xzenome> p47, something is weird there, because I pings google mexico from the UK and I had a faster ping than you. I agree, lets blame ubuntu! :)
<Gin> hi
<lufi1> p47: open the system monitor and under the "resources" tab see if it's using any strange amount of bandwidth
<Gin> I think Ubuntu is getting worse
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: type this command "tail /var/log/syslog"
<lufi1> Gin: why do you say that/
<Gin> Dapper was the best release ever for me
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, what is it going to do, and do i need the camera unplugged first?
<Gin> lufi1: the new versions edgy and newer are slower!
<lufi1> Gin: i actually thought edgy was a bit snappier
<p47> lufi1: the pc now is virgin I formated this pc maybe 4 hours ago
<Gin> lufi1: probably, but edgy is not that stable
<billy> greetings an love to all humanity
<lufi1> Gin: yeah, that's why dapper is supported for so long
<lufi1> Gin: edgy was meant to be "edgy"
<Gin> I'm going back to dapper
<p47> Xzenome: so, what should I do ?
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: what we're looking for is acknowledgement - plugging in or disconnecting, so it doesn't really matter.
<linuxnewbie756> oh, ok.
<Xzenome> p47, I have absolutely no idea.
<lufi1> p47: i don't know. did you check bandwidth usage?
<billy> Gin why back to Dapper?
<Gin> billy, Dapper is a lot more stable than edgy
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, looks like it is being detected, all sorts of firewire stuff on there
<billy> Gin: oh.  have you had probs w/ Edgy?
<cwraig> hi all is there any way to find the apt-get history? i basicly want a list of packages that have been installed
<Gin> Billy, yea. movie player crashed a few times here
<Gin> and the desktop is a bit slow..
<p47> lufi1: what do you mean ? bandwidth? I'm mexican I don't understan tehe meaning of  bandwidth
<Gin> if I compare it to windows
<billy> Gin well it's probly not a bad idea seeing that Dapper will still be supported for a couple more years.
<lufi1> p47: ah. i just mean to check to see if anything is using any of your speed
<Xzenome> p47, bandwidth is that amount of crap you can send through something in a certain time
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: that's a good sign.  i wish i could help you further, but at least now you know a connection is "seen" by the operating system.
<linuxnewbie756> ok, but is there a kino channel or something? i think i may know what the problem is, and i think they may be able to fix it fast
<lufi1> Gin: i hate totem. you'd probably be happier with vlc
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, well, they do have a kino channel, but noone is in it.
<Gin> lufi1: yea. vlc always worked for me :)
<lufi1> Gin: and nautilus, the app that draws the desktop, has a memory leak or something
<cchance> Any one here work at L3 Communications?
<p47> lufi1, Xzenome. pufff so I will need to read maybe in ubuntu forums
<Gin> lufi1: also in the new version?
<p47> lufi1, Xzenome.  thank's a lot !
<lufi1> Gin: in edgy, i believe
<Gin> lufi1: what bout Dapper?
<K3nto> could somebody help me with WoW on Wine?
<K3nto> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2238090&posted=1#post2238090
<lufi1> Gin: dunno, but edgy represents a more mature software base. bugs got fixed
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: there are other programs that will do this too, but without a dv cam...  i just haven't been able to play with any of them.
<Mach3> I need help resolving a 2-disk dual boot issue.  I have grub on my linux drive and ntldr on the windows drive still.  The boot priority is set to boot from the linux drive.  I am able to boot windows fine with the mapping method in menu.lst  However, linux will only boot if I disconnect my windows drives.
<Janbanan> Does latest version of ubuntu work out of the box with ati x700 yet?
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i think i am missing a dependancy for this sort of stuff, like a codec type thing, but more like a driver i guess. someway to test if all dependencies are satisfied/
<jo_> hello, anybody has an intel 915 working with tv-out? trying all days, but no success...
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: when you installed kino, normally all the dependencies would have been installed.
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, look here. http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/3
<Latitude^> i downloaded the google earth bin, how do i install it?
<bob0908> do I do an "apt-get upgrade php5" to upgrade php?
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i was thinking i may be missing some of the additional software, since i have to compile some of it maybe.
<lufi1> Latitude^: does it come with an install script?
<bob0908> and if so, is there much of a chance of it messing up my current php install (I'm at 5.1.2 and the latest is 5.2.1)
<jrib> Latitude^: you can use snyaptic to install googleearth if you enable the medibuntu repos
<sotec> trying this once more
<Flannel> bob0908: apt-get install php5
<spinster> somebody can help me to i install flashplayer to i watch movies/m,p3s/mpeg/wmx
<spinster> ?
<spinster> a
<jrib> !flash | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<spinster> Jrabbit: yes i know the site but must smoething to gedit
<bob0908> Flannel: even though I'm just at an older version of php5?
<Jrabbit> What?
<Flannel> bob0908: oh.  Then it's just "apt-get upgrade"
<spinster> jrib: i must something to edit
<spinster> jrib: do you know what ?
<spinster> a
<jrib> spinster: have you read the pages ubotu told you about?
<spinster> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 63 not upgraded.
<spinster> jrib: and i still can't watch
<spinster> :(
<spinster> can y ou tell me what to edit ?
<spinster> a
<Latitude^> jrib: i never tried that route. i just downloaded the bin file
<jrib> spinster: you need to enable multiverse, this information is on those pages
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: no i don't think you should have to compile any of the additional software,  i think it's all in the ubuntu repositories eaily downloadable.
<jrib> Latitude^: k, that's fine too, it just takes some extra work
<lufi1> Latitude^: try double-clicking the file?
<spinster> jrib: i don't know so good english language so can help me where to i go what to type please?
<spinster> a
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: eaily = easily
<jrib> Latitude^: sh name_of_file_you_downloaded     search google help for installing google earth on linux
<jsbiffOhio> can anyone tell me if the partition resizer built into the Ubuntu installer is safe to use on Vista NTFS partitions?
<jrib> spinster: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<leeyee> exit
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, maybe. i'm not sure, maybe it's just my camera, been forever since i've used it
<Latitude^> sh seems to be working...
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: just did some tests to and see that all those programs are installed on my machine (edgy)
<spinster> Click here to download plugin
<spinster> jrib: don't work that
<marshall> hey guys
<Latitude^> jrib: sh did the trick. thanks
<spinster> #
<spinster> Ensure the relevant repositories are enabled. Click System  Administration  Synaptic Package Manager  Settings  Repositories and then click Add. Check the Community maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes. When you close the window, click Reload.
<spinster> Jrabbit: i do that
<jrib> Latitude^: np
<lufi1> spinster: download tar.gz, run tar xvf flash (hit tab)... cd flash (hit tab) ... sudo cp * /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Jrabbit> <_
<marshall> for some reason i have this little lock on some of my icons for music files in nautilus, anybody know what that might mean?
<cchance> ON the page: http://www.titan.com/careers/list.html?req=7727&callid=2  What does the "Applicants selected will be subject to a security investigation andmust meet eligibility requirements for access to classified information." Mean?
<spinster> ok
<lisapc> im new to using Azuerus.  Why do some torrent files download and others dont?
<jrib> marshall: check the permissions
<bronze> cchance: what country?
<jrib> marshall: lock means you can't write iirc
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, and the results?
<cchance> bronze, its for eilson AFB
<cchance> bronze, US
<lufi1> lisapc: it depends on a lot of things, like how many seeders there are, etc.
<bronze> cchance: If USA it means the FBI will investigate your entire life and decide if you are safe to be givenm access to classified material
<lisapc> lufi1 ok, thanks. so it happens to you too?  some things I try to download, it simply doesnt work
<cchance> broze, ok then im clean. I dont got any tickets, or felonys so yeah
<bronze> cchance: As long as you use an anonymizer service like tor to access your on-line porn you should be OK..........
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: they're already installed - so you definately shouldn't have to compile any of them.
<cchance> bronze,  porn?
<lufi1> lisapc: well it isn't necessarily the client's fault, it depends on how many seeders there are, if the tracker is reachable, on and on
<bronze> cchance: Doent even know hat it is, right?  :)
<linuxnewbie756> i am using dapper drake, but it should still work fine shouldn't it
<lisapc> lufi1 so it happens to you too?
<lufi1> lisapc: occasionally, yeah
<cchance> bronze, i do its been too long though
<LordUltimaDavid> is there a command to check if AIGLX is working?
<bronze> heh
<spinster> ar zxvf flash
<spinster> tar: flash: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<spinster> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<spinster> tar: Child returned status 2
<spinster> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<lisapc> lufi1 do you try to download some torrent and they simply wont download?
<spinster> lufi1: look
<lufi1> spinster: hit tab
<lisapc> lufi1 what client u recommend?
<spinster> lufi1: what to type in terminal to type: hit tab
<spinster> ?
<lufi1> lisapc: i really like the newer versions of ktorrent. they added a lot of good features like dht
<lufi1> spinster: no don';t type that. press the tab key
<bronze> cchance: wait.. No tickets??? thats a tip off right there. someone afraid to get into any trouble must be an enemy agent......
<spinster> and ?
<lufi1> and it should autocomplete it
<lisapc> lufi1 dht?
<lufi1> lisapc: distributed hash table
<spinster> lufi1: and ?
<lisapc> lufi1 distributed hash table?
<spinster> lufi1: don't work it.
<TUXtoker> hit tab twice and it will list all
<Sivako> I there a dark basic pro equivilant for linux?
<spinster> CANT
<lufi1> spinster: tar xvf flash (press tab here)
<spinster> ooo
<cchance> bronze, as in im only 15.... Looking into the future here.... Only got a permit LOL :-P
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: yes, when you install programs (such as kino) from the ubuntu repositories, the "apt" system should take care of any dependencies.  this is for any version of ubuntu, and part of the reason i stopped using red-hat a few years ago.
<Sivako> I there a dark basic pro equivilant for linux?
<TUXtoker> whats dark basic?
<spinster> and after that ?
<bronze> OMG, I'm corrupting a minor.
<lufi1> lisapc: look it up on wikipedia, i don't know the exact details
<Sivako> a programming language
<spinster> lufi1: after that ?
<lufi1> spinster: cd flash (hit tab)
<spinster> and ?
<cchance> bronze, its all goog
<cchance> goof*
<cchance> good**
<Sivako> good*
<lufi1> spinster: sudo cp * /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Sivako> lol
<bronze> heh
<spinster>  sudo cp * /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<spinster> cp: omitting directory `ACDC'
<spinster> cp: omitting directory `Desktop'
<spinster> cp: omitting directory `xchat-2.8.0'
<spinster> this is it ?
<kitche> Sivako: don't think so sicne it deals with directx
<Sivako> I there a dark basic pro equivilant for linux?
<lufi1> spinster: oh, god
<Sivako> ok
<Sivako> thanks
<sotec> well, thatsucks.
<kitche> Sivako: but might want to look at gambas perhaps
<sotec> no beryl for me
<bronze> mono is the VB for Linux
<sotec> :(
<bronze> oops- gambas. sorry
<TUXtoker> w00t, it's friday! no work tomorrow! and the green is good.
<lufi1> spinster: you just moved your home directory to firefox's plugin directory
<Innatech> TUXtoker: no camping.
<lufi1> oh god, someone bash.org this
<sotec> Are there any other 'beryl'-type effects for linux?
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, well, im not sure what to do, wish i had a drive or something. i'm not quite sure where to go from here.
<spinster> lufi1: please tell me what to do to i fix that
<cchance> bronze, so what would you expect the minimum age requirement of http://www.titan.com/careers/list.html?req=7727&callid=2 to be?
<lufi1> spinster: did you follow every command?
<tide33> compiz achieves the cube and a few other features sotec
<linuxnewbie756> anyone here ever used kino to take video off a minidvd cam through firewire?
<sotec> nice
<spinster> lufi1: yep
<sotec> compiz.
<lufi1> spinster: well apparently not. it was supposed to change directories
<tide33> beryl was a split from compiz
<lufi1> hold on, let me see if i have the filenames right
<tide33> originally
<Innatech> cchance: I don't see the USAF hiring a minor as a sysadmin. Or probably anyone without a degree.
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: after the results of the test (tail /var/log/syslog), i don't think you need a drive to test.
<MTecknology> how do I send a process running in the terminal to the background?
<cchance> lnnatech, "minimum age requirement:
<khaije> crtl-z  then typebg
<khaije> ctrl-z pauses it, 'bg' puts in in the background
<khaije> MTecknology: did you see that ^^
<lufi1> where did he go?
<lufi1> thanks adobe for your oh-so intuitive filenames...
<MTecknology> khaije, and then ctrl+c let's me get out?
<gsf> hi can someone please  help me with Cisco vpnclient 4.8.00-k9? I've compiled and installed the module just fine, but when I run vpnclient I get "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient: No such file or directory"
<khaije> MTecknology: that will cancel/kill the process
<tritium> gsf: have you tried vpnc instead of using the Cisco client?  It works just as well.
<gsf> trit: Can it use the same profile files? It's to log into work and they have an encrypted password in the pcfs.
<tritium> gsf: it can convert a cisco .pcf file into a config it can use.
<michael__> khaije, i didn't get the last message b/c gnome froze, ne way. restarting x took care of it - thanks though
<Lazergunz> Can anyone suggest an application to play videos :) ?
<gsf> trit: I'll give it a show
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: i don't have a dv cam (or a firewire port), but i'm looking at kino now.  did you choose a device under Edit > Preferences?
<gsf> shot even
<pizZadoxXx> hya
<pizZadoxXx> :)
<bronze> cchance: min would be 18 for any security clearance (Best guess)  beyond that, who knows
<pizZadoxXx> i would have a really stupid question
<linuxnewbie756> you mean av/c?
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: yes, exactly.
<jrib> Lazergunz: totem, mplayer, vlc, xine
<tritium> gsf: :)
<pizZadoxXx> how can i make a bot work on ubuntu
<pizZadoxXx> i cant really install in this os
<pizZadoxXx> this is my first time with linuz
<pizZadoxXx> :)
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, nothing shows up there for me, maybe a camera incompatibility?
<tritium> !enter > pizZadoxXx
<Lazergunz> jrib:  I'll check them out thankyou.
<pizZadoxXx> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cchance> bronze, freak usaf i fond better
<jrib> Lazergunz: totem is the default one, "Movie Player"
<pizZadoxXx> hya all
<pizZadoxXx> would someone pls help me with a bot installation
<Lazergunz> jrib: ah ok, i'll give xine a look a few people have suggested it =)
<pizZadoxXx> i downloaded one
<pizZadoxXx> and i dont know how to make it work on linux
<pizZadoxXx> thats my first time on this os
<tritium> hi lineman60
<lineman60> hi whats up
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: perhaps.  i could help more if i had one.
<tritium> lineman60: not much.  Nice to see another NM person...
<craigbass1976> is there a one player (no net games) monopoly type game for ubuntu?
<pizZadoxXx> someone pls... help :\
<Nwallins|home> Hi, anyone know where the command (in the Ubuntu default install) is that allows less to read .gz?   lesspipe is related, but I have been searching for that string and not finding it
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i just found an error message, look at this. "warining:dv1394 kernel module not loaded or faulure to read/write/dev/dv1394/0
<jrib> Lazergunz: there are two frontends for xine that are pretty good,  gxine and xine-ui.  Personally, I really like mplayer
<ryanakca> why can't I run 'mysqladmin -u root password <password>' on my mysql server? I get "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'".
<craigbass1976> pizZadoxXx, what? I just got in
<lineman60> ya, took a sec for me to figuer out who you were
<tcgamer> jrib, i'm ready
<Dachra> evenin' all, anyone have experience installing Vega Strike on edgy?  I just tried the script, launched game and crashed hard...
<gsf> tritium: I think I should use the client my work provided for me, they're very strict about stuff like this
<tcgamer> jrib, i need to get this sucker updated!
<Flannel> ryanakca: you need to create a root password, and setup your perms
<Agrajag> Nwallins|home: zless?
<tritium> gsf: up to you, of course
<Flannel> !lamp  | ryanakca has a section on it
<ubotu> ryanakca has a section on it: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> tcgamer: k
<tcgamer> jrib, where do i start?
<Flannel> pizZadoxXx: What sort of bot?  There are plenty of them.
<jrib> !upgrade | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gsf> trit: any idea where to find other troubleshooting for this? I've looked in ubuntu forums and on google and found nothing
<Nwallins|home> Agrajag: ah, perhaps that's it.  I could have sworn I was digging around in .bash_profile or /etc/profile or similar and saw something that looked like lesspipe
<Lazergunz> jrib: yeah, i'm installing gxine atm, :P I didnt have to add any extra repos for it.  which is nice
<tritium> gsf: nope
<pizZadoxXx> seeborg-0.51.tar.gz talkin abput this particular file here
<gsf> trit: what's courtesy on repeating help requests around here?
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i think i need something more in my kernal don't i?
<Lazergunz> Just a quick question, How do you close an already existing process? If it is not visible.
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: hang on - doing some checking.
<pizZadoxXx> just tell me whats the syntax to install it
<pizZadoxXx> im a total dummy
<pizZadoxXx> :D
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: lets see which 1394 modules are loaded.  type the command, "lsmod |grep 1394"
<quappa> hello. how do I report a bug in Ubuntu build of Firefox?
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, i think i fixed it! i think the default firefire device was wrong, i changed it to mine, i think it's workingk, give me a sec.
<Flannel> quappa: launchpad.net
<linuxnewbie756> tovella, nice, its working!
<tovella> linuxnewbie756: great.
<pizZadoxXx> Flannel,  do u have any clue about my problem?
<quappa> Flannel, it says Firefox does not use Malone.
<AndrewB> pizZadoxXx: what is your problem?
<pizZadoxXx> i want to install a bot
<Flannel> pizZadoxXx: What sort of bot?  There are plenty of them.
<pizZadoxXx> and i dont know the command for it
<pizZadoxXx> yeah
<AndrewB> pizZadoxXx: take a look at supybot or eggbot
<pizZadoxXx> i allready copied it here
<pizZadoxXx> just a sec
<tovella> my dogs are looking at me like they need to go out.  don't need any more pee or poop on my floor. gotta go - later.
<Flannel> quappa: go to the ubuntu section, then find the firefox package
<AndrewB> oh..
<tcgamer> can i leave IRC open while I update to 6.10?
<AndrewB> tcgamer: should be able to..
<tcgamer> wait, will i lose all my files?
<tritium> tcgamer: of course you can do that
<tcgamer> wait will i lose my beloved files?
<tcgamer> no...
<tcgamer> i shouldn't right
<tcgamer> ?
<gsf> hi can someone please  help me with Cisco vpnclient 4.8.00-k9? I've compiled and installed the module just fine, but when I run vpnclient I get "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient: No such file or directory"
<tritium> tcgamer: you won't lose your files
<tcgamer> wow, i should has asked before i clicked install!
<quappa> Flannel, thanks! I now see an option to report bug. I'll never understand launchpad :)
<Dachra> so no one with experience installing Vega Strike?
<tcgamer> oh thx
<AndrewB> tcgamer: it is advisable to make a backup of any *important* data.
<tcgamer> i'm aware
<tcgamer> thank you
<Eleaf> hmm
<tcgamer> i'll do that nex time!
<tcgamer> but, if everything goes kaboom...
<tcgamer> nothing i can't replace with a little time..
<tcgamer> so do you guys think mumble will work instead of TS?
<seravitae> hi, i've got a nice working ubuntu setup on my laptop but i need to install windows, any tips before windows overtakes the mbr and stuff
<Flannel> !grub | seravitae, first link
<ubotu> seravitae, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AndrewB> seravitae: that you have a live cd to install grub once done.
<seravitae> i dont use live cds
<Dachra> can't use mvware player/server for winblows?
<Eleaf> lol
<tcgamer> jrib, you there?
<thomazzz> hello
<thomazzz> I have a question
<tcgamer> welcome to the club!
<AndrewB> tcgamer: ask away!
<AndrewB> err
<thomazzz> i recently recieved 13 ubuntu/kbuntu cds in the mail from ship it
<AndrewB> !welcome | thomazzz
<ubotu> thomazzz: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<thomazzz> i am normally a mepis user
<jrib> tcgamer: yes, what's up?
<linuxnewbie756> any clue how to take video from kino and put it into a totally sexy dvd menu type thing, so i can make i totally nice dvd?
<thomazzz> well
<thomazzz> with mepis
<thomazzz> when i boot off the liv cd
<tcgamer> jrib, i'm is the new 6.10 going to be less secure?
<thomazzz> i can use the 1280x1024 resolution fine
<thomazzz> but on ubuntu and kbuntu
<thomazzz> i get 4 desktops
<thomazzz> and green lines
<jrib> tcgamer: not on purpose... (no)
<tcgamer> jrib, what do you mean?
<tcgamer> jrib, i don't do anything crazy
<tcgamer> jrib, its just my desktop
<thomazzz> so it obviously doent display properly on my lcd
<tcgamer> jrib, :)
<thomazzz> is there a way to change?
<AndrewB> thomazzz: sounds like mephis is identifying the video card better.. or has a better driver. What chipset is the VGA card?
<thomazzz> nvidia
<thomazzz> gefore 6600 le
<jrib> tcgamer: it will serve you well :)
<K3nto> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<K3nto> hold up, limewire is for linux!?!
<tcgamer> jrib, I have tried soo many other desktops and was the happiest with ubuntu christian edition
<Lazergunz> :) BitTorrent all the way.
<AndrewB> thomazzz: hmm.. have you got the refresh rate right?
<tcgamer> jrib, my church uses it we like it so much
<thomazzz> no clue
<lufis-food> K3nto: limewire is java, right? so yeah
<thomazzz> how do i change
<jrib> tcgamer: that's good to hear
<rolnyzx> tcgamer, hehehe
<tcgamer> hehe what?
<p47> how can I use IRC in console with edgy ? before I can but no I havet o use x-chat :(
<AndrewB> thomazzz: should be somewhere when you boot, check through the function keys..
<rolnyzx> i didn't know there was a christian edition
<thomazzz> ok
<rolnyzx> just checked out
<tcgamer> i didn't either..
<thomazzz> is ubuntu good on a mac?
<tcgamer> there are actually 2 christian os's
<AndrewB> p47: Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal
<thomazzz> power pc mac
<tcgamer> ichthux and ubuntu christian edition
<tritium> p47: install irssi
<tcgamer> ichthux is kubuntu
<Lazergunz> Does anyone use QuadKonsole?
<tcgamer> so after this stuff installs, i should be good to go?
<AndrewB> p47: ignore me, I mis understood.  try   irssi bitchx or weechat-curses :)
<linxeh> AndrewB: or telnet ;-)
<thomazzz> anyone know how to boot ubuntu off a powerpc?
<p47> tritium:  irssi ? ok, I can imagine that I should to do with apt ! not I ?
<tcgamer> jrib, i like mac the way it is...
<linxeh> thomazzz: on apple machines, stick the cd in, turn on with c held down
<tritium> p47: right
<AndrewB> thomazzz: hold c during reboot.
<linxeh> thomazzz: ubuntu is much faster than osx on my ppc mac mini
<tcgamer> its windoze that needs the help
<AndrewB> oh... linxeh is faster
<tcgamer> i'm just saying osx is not a bad os
<tcgamer> compared to others :)
<linxeh> tcgamer: correct
<gasp> hello there
<eck> thomazzz: just to let you know, powerpc will no longer be officially supported starting with feisty
<lufis-food> hi gasp
<AndrewB> !welcome | gasp
<ubotu> gasp: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<linxeh> tcgamer: but if you do a lot of stuff with X apps, Linux might be better
<gasp> i am a firrst ubuntu installer
<tcgamer> ture
<tcgamer> true*
<gasp> on an AMD
<AndrewB> gasp: cool welcome to ubuntu world then ;)
<gasp> ca somepme pilot me ?
<tcgamer> welcome to STABILITY!
<thomazzz> i want to install ubuntu at my schools computers and ruin them!
<linxeh> thomazzz: install dapper :)
<thomazzz> jk
<linxeh> thomazzz: oh dear....
<tcgamer> you can't ruin a computer with ubuntu
<eck> thomazzz: excellent :-)
<gasp> lol, foir the moment it doesn't want to install
<linxeh> tcgamer: well, you can - it might have kubuntu on it
<gasp> installation get stucked on a black screen, should i wait ?
<AndrewB> gasp: what is wrong.. why does it 'not install'
<linxeh> gasp: how long did it hang?
<tcgamer> i'm not a kde guy
<AndrewB> gasp: you have booted from cd right?
<gasp> more than  min
<tcgamer> gnome is sooo stable and fast...
<gasp> yup
<Nwallins|home> tarzeau: mbmon says 'no hardware monitor found'
<eck> gnome is just better than kde :-)
<AndrewB> gasp: try safe graphics mode.
<eck> sorry, i had to say it
<linxeh> tcgamer: nor am I - but I'm using it now because KDE actually lets me do stuff. Gnome is just too restrictive in many arenas
<gasp> already tryed
<tcgamer> it all depends on what you want to do with it...
<gasp> perhaps someone could do a remote install for me ?
<tcgamer> what do you mean gasp?
<linxeh> tcgamer: I'm used to ovwm and then CDE, so I know how good Gnome is :)
<tcgamer> how could you do that without an OS
<Flannel> gasp: You using Desktop or Alternate CD?
<gasp> well, via ssh ?
<eck> gross, cde
<linxeh> err olwm even
<gasp> Desktop or alternate CD ? dunno
<gasp> RD CD : Version  TLS
<tcgamer> hi
<AndrewB> gasp: what file did you download.. what .iso file?
<tcgamer> whoops..
<gasp> didn't download, got the CD shipped via post mail
<thomazzz> im off to try and boot ubunu
<AndrewB> ah
<lufi1> gasp: does it start up with gui or text?
<tcgamer> jrib, so when i'm done with updating my distribution i should be good 2 go with that package?
<atiproblems> Getting blank white screen when trying to run Beryl on ati card, any suggestions?
<gasp> splash screen for installation then black screen no action
<linuxnewbie756> what is a good program to create dvd menu's with and the like? like a free nero, what about this? i bought a lightscrive drive, it came with nero, could i download the linux version of nero and use that seriall?
<linxeh> atiproblems: give up - beryl is so unstable you wont be using it in a week anyway
<gasp> i tried advanced options then and no more success (i disabled splash screen for install
<tcgamer> try kino?
<AndrewB> gasp: if you have a fast enough connection I would advise trying to use the alternative install cd..
<Lazergunz> I tried beryl and realised :P it'd cause more stress than I could be bothered.
<gasp> oki, i have fast connexion
<Sivako> Is there a way to find out whats in tha add/remove section without going on ubuntu?
<gasp> how does alt install cd work ? AndrewB
<atiproblems> linxeh: any comparable programs to beryl then?
<AndrewB> gasp: download the iso, burn it to cd, boot.
<Sivako> Is there a way to find out whats in tha add/remove section without going on ubuntu?
<gasp> AndrewB, got a link ?
<linxeh> atiproblems: none that are that stable - beryl is probably ok if you are used to running a windows overclocked athon with an AMD processor ;-) you could try compiz I guess
<AndrewB> gasp: www.ubuntu.com
* assasukasse is away: eZzzz
<nalioth> Sivako: packages.ubuntu.com
<linxeh> atiproblems: I'm sure beryl will become really good over time
<seravitae> beryl runs fine here
<gasp> lol, thnx AndrewB
<atiproblems> linxeh: many thanks
<linxeh> seravitae: It randomly crashes after being up for a couple of days here
<linxeh> seravitae: or if I run some big complex apps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Sivako> Is there a way to find out whats in tha add/remove section without going on ubuntu?
<nalioth> Sivako: try packages.ubuntu.com
<linxeh> Sivako: packages.ubuntu.com
<Sivako> ty
<lufi1> Sivako: asking once is sufficient
<Sivako> took ages tho
<nalioth> Sivako: and paying attention always works best
<nalioth> Sivako: i answered you twice
<AndrewB> Sivako: nalioth linked you a while ago.
<AndrewB> :)
<Sivako> I didnt see
<linxeh> Sivako: you were answered within seconds, and the same after each question.
<seravitae> linxeh: just because you get problems doesnt mean everyone else does
<seravitae> also, nvidia is a lot to blame
<linxeh> seravitae: I'm not the only one; check the official forums, and loads of other enthusiast sites
<seravitae> that's like saying a product sucks because it has a support desk that is used a lot
<linxeh> no, its like saying a product crashes a lot so people whine about it
* AndrewB thinks this conversation is not productive.
<linxeh> nor me :)
* seravitae thinks linxeh is not productive either.
<pipz0r> anyone know if Drive Image 5 will work on kubuntu for imaging ??
<AndrewB> seravitae: drop it :)
<pipz0r> ubuntu
<linxeh> seravitae: how on earth can you comment on my productivity ?
<AndrewB> seravitae: /dev/flame >> /dev/yachill
<gasp> for an amd sempron based machine, which version should i take (6.06.1 LTS does not work) what is 6.10-alternate-i386 ?
<seravitae> linxeh: i would but unfortunately i dropped it.
<nalioth> !offtopic
* foutrelis likes linxeh. Although I don't know what you are talking about :)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seravitae> :)
<AndrewB> gasp: try that yes.
<Dachra> i think i've found the answer myself re: Vega Strike, there is a package for it :P
<Dachra> just so's ya knows
<ftp3> is the ubuntu gnome any different than the fedora or debian?
<gasp> oki, thnx AndrewB
<eck> ftp3: it's basically the same
<AndrewB> ftp3: it is customized yes, but in effect it can be the same. maybe a different version too..
<lisapc> hello
<lisapc> VLC wont play any movie files.  I hear them, but only a flickering blank screen appears. any ideas?  I installed k-lite codec pack already
<linuxnewbie756> ftp3, it probably is just an older version, maybe. depending on what version you use, but, besides that, it probably works the same.
<eck> ftp3: all of the distributions patch things a little, but not much
<nalioth> lisapc: please join ##windows
<lufi1> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pete> Hi, does anybody know how to program in C
<pete> ?
<lisapc> nalioth ok, see yo there
<eck> pete: vi and gcc!
<lufi1> lisapc: try the restrictedformats wiki page
<AndrewB> pete: yes ##c   may be better though..
<eck> and the man pages
<nalioth> lufi1: k-lite codec pack is a "windows" package
<eck> there, i taught you everything you need to know :-)
* foutrelis is confused :\
<lufi1> nalioth: okay, well, that won't do :P
<pete> lol eck, I just wrote a beginner program for the user to guess at a number.... it's only 10 lines long, and the program always coredumps
<colbert> Is there a program for Ubuntu so I can view my system temperature ???
<foutrelis> pete: You are more likely to get help on #c :)
<AndrewB> colbert: lmstats
<AndrewB> err
<ftp3> thanks
<AndrewB> colbert: lm_sensors
<eck> pete: actually, the channel is ##c, it is pretty helpful
<AndrewB> !sensors | colbert
<eck> i would try there
<ubotu> colbert: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<pete> ok, thanks a lot eck
<AndrewB> pete: I told you that 5mins ago..
* foutrelis thought it's #c. Anyways :)
<colbert> AndrewB: Thanks!!
<sotec_> this is a pain.
<sotec_> lol
<sotec_> gotta go
<linuxnewbie756> how can i make a dvd menu in daper?
<AndrewB> linuxnewbie756: try gnomebaker
<lufi1> lisapc: are you on windows?
<mindstate> linuxnewbie756, dvd author
<linuxnewbie756> AndrewB, heard of qdvdauthor?
<linuxnewbie756> mindstate, is that qdvdauthor?
<AndrewB> linuxnewbie756: I have not no. I have never made a DVD... not got the hardware.
<linuxnewbie756> AndrewB, alright, i think mindstate knows how to do it
<mindstate> linuxnewbie756, probably the same except q is built with qt
<linuxnewbie756> mindstate, so is that what i should be using? what is qt?
<AndrewB> !qt | linuxnewbie756
<ubotu> linuxnewbie756: Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<lufi1> linuxnewbie756: qt is a toolkit used in kde, as opposed to gtk+
<K3nto> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mindstate> linuxnewbie756, either one u use should be ok
<slavik> K3nto: did you fix your problem or whatever you had trouble with before?
<linuxnewbie756> AndrewB, so the regular one is designed for gnome, the one im downloading for kde?
<AndrewB> linuxnewbie756: no.. one has a written front end with qt and one it gtk.
<linuxnewbie756> AndrewB, i don't understand, but as long as it works... ;)
<slavik> linuxnewbie756: not that it is designed for, but it uses the same libraries you already have so you don't have to install extra stuff :)
<AndrewB> ok.
<gasp> i gonnq b bqck
<gasp> c u
<AndrewB> gl
<BigMac> Hey, I just ndiswrapper'd my wifi card and it seemed to be working, but I can't seem to configure it to connect to my windows network? Can someone tell me what to do?
<professor> hey guys, I have a question about aegis virus scanner
<AndrewB> BigMac: try using an application like wlassistant
<professor> I cannot get it to update, it updats for like a second then says done, is there something I have to do first
<kenv> can ubuntu play WMV files?
<lufi1> kenv: yes
<AndrewB> !restricted formats | kenv
<ubotu> kenv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BigMac> AndrewB: I will try it, I downloaded wifi radar and it says I am connected, but when I unplug my ethernet cable I can't connect to any websites
<professor> anyone know AEGIS VIRUS SCANNER
<kenv> Thanks I'll give it a go.
<AndrewB> BigMac: does iwconfig show an ip next to the interfact, or ifconfig
<AndrewB> pete: do not shout. try in #aegis
<BigMac> AndrewB: Sorry, I am unfamiliar with those terms
<professor> does anyone know about htat
<blanky> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<AndrewB> BigMac: do   sudo ifconfig   from a terminal and paste it on pastebin.ca
<BigMac> AndrewB: wlassistant is for kde
<AndrewB> BigMac: it is.. but I think it is possibly the best even when working on gnome.
<AndrewB> IMO
<K3nto> is piracy more detectable on linux systems? for example, backing up DVDs
<lufi1> K3nto: i don't see why it would be. what do you mean detectable?
<K3nto> gonna make me say it arent you
<AndrewB> K3nto: email riaa and ask.
<K3nto> is it easier to get caught on linux?
<lufi1> K3nto: do you think people are spying on your pc's actions?
<AndrewB> K3nto: normally it is over network usage  ISP -> you  that they detect.
<K3nto> nope
<linxeh> K3nto: if you download movies it's gonna be just the same. copying them, probably not unless you start distributing them
<linuxnewbie756> K3nto, i wouldn't say it would be, actually, i would say it would be harder. mostly because the nsa has a few keys in windows and lets the nsa snoop around you computer anytime, legally.
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: rotfl
<slavik> K3nto: all that riaa sees is network connections, you could eat your router and listen to songs that way ... they still see network traffic going into their systems
<BigMac> http://rafb.net/p/cZ7Phx58.html
<linuxnewbie756> linxeh, i'm serious, you don't believe me?
<BigMac> AndrewB: http://rafb.net/p/cZ7Phx58.html
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: no, and you are talking utter nonsense
<K3nto> yeah i got nothin to worry about
<linuxnewbie756> linxeh, hey, it helps people to convert!
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: no it doesn't - people still use Windows because that's what their software runs on
<AndrewB> BigMac: try unplugging cable then  sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<linuxnewbie756> linxeh, however, it may be true, i'm not sure, just reporting what i read for what it is. trustworthy source? i don't know, see here. http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/5/5263/1.html
<slavik> linxeh: people use windows because as soon as their hear linux they have no idea what it is and run
<linxeh> linuxnewbie756: yeah, I've seen the FUD articles, and that "key" had a totally different use (if you get the Windows source from MS you can see that actually)
<slavik> for some reason people expect computers to just work but cars is something that you have to learn how to use and you have to upkeep them ...
<AndrewB> K3nto: I do not think that is apt for this channel, and that you are using GNU/Linux for the wrong usage. It is through your ISP they clock you tho.. you could run dos 1.0 for all they care.
<slavik> linxeh: you can get the windows source code from ms?
<linxeh> slavik: generally people run Windows because the majority of business software is bespoke or written by small software houses purely for Windows
<gasp> (back)
<linuxnewbie756> linxeh, well, i don't really care, i am windows free, and doesn't really pertain to me.
<linxeh> slavik: of course, if you partner with them / pay enough money
<linuxnewbie756> linxeh, so who knows, if you say so.
<slavik> linxeh: sorry, I am a poor college student who wants to be a gamedev or a *nix sys admin :)
<Tom__> all: I'm having trouble starting x.  when I was using the 2.6.17.10 kernel, it would hang while starting on battery power (running on a thinkpad t21).  now that I've updated (including updating the kernel to 2.6.17.11) it seems to hang most of the time while booting.  any ideas?
<AndrewB> slavik: does closed source not suggest that it isn't openly readable ;)
<linxeh> slavik: well, as a game dev you'll be buying vista and developing on windows, so you can develop stuff that will port easily to xbox360 to maximise your sales :)
<steel_lady> I have one unusual and bad question. is somebody wicked here to tell me how I can destroy my work at distance?
<lhuynh> quick question: if I executed the "./configure" command, and I get a line like "cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory", wasn't the ./configure supposed to do that for me?
<linuxnewbie756> anyone know if it is possible to chat irc from within terminal?
<linxeh> sladen: offtopic then
<AndrewB> Tom___: sudo apt-get install rcconf    run rcconf as root, and disable usplash
<kripton1x> im having video issues
<lufi1> holy shiznit
<lufi1> it's the exodus!
<gasp> wow wow , splitting
<AndrewB> !webcam | delmar
<ubotu> delmar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lufi1> wtf? did i just get laid?
<gasp> is there an official ubuntu wiki ?
<AndrewB> lufi1: not apt for a GNU/Linux support channel.
<BigMac> AndrewB: Could not connect to xchat or any websites
<linuxnewbie756> lufi1, no, its the matrix, but only if you have green text on a black background. :)
<AndrewB> gasp: wiki.ubuntu.com
<lufi1> :P
<gasp> thnx AndrewB
<lufi1> AndrewB: what's going on?
<pete> Hi, now I have an ubuntu question
<AndrewB> BigMac: when it is down try running   sudo dhclient
<atarinox> hi can somebody help me out with accessing shared folders on my Windows network? i've tried fuse, konqueror, and just installed linneighborhood...can't get any of them working
<AndrewB> lufi1: what do you mean?
<pete> I am using Xchat, and it is supposed to have a userlist, but I don't see it anywhere
<AndrewB> !samba | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<delmar> AndrewB, thanks. but my first concern is.. why cant I get any usb info when its plugged in... all i get from lsusb is " Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 "
<lufi1> AndrewB: the hundreds of people leaving/entering?
<AndrewB> lufi1: a server may have slit then.
<BigMac> AndrewB: The wlanassistant says I am connected
<kitche> !netsplit | lufi1
<ubotu> lufi1: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<delmar> AndrewB, surely I should be able to see some bus info
<lufi1> ooh
<AndrewB> BigMac: very strange indeed.
<transgress> okay ubuntu-docs is trying to upgrade but it appears to just hang when apt tries to install it
<transgress> anyone else having this problem?
<AndrewB> delmar: yeah you *should* be able to. I am not sure perosnally never done it..
<kripton1x> can someone help me with video issues?
<linxeh> transgress: I've had it in the past when the mirror site I've configured is playing up
<delmar> AndrewB, ah ok i see. nevermind. support for Creative webcams basically sux arse.
<AndrewB> delmar: sorry to hear.
<khaije> what is going on?
<BigMac> Any suggestions, because I would quite like to have internet without a cable again
<linxeh> transgress: for me the GB mirror seems really poor at times
<AndrewB> linxeh: never had problems here... on 3 ubuntu machines in the house..
<AndrewB> linxeh: that is on GB mirror
<tcgamer> same on 2
<BigMac> AndrewB: Any suggestions, because I would quite like to have internet without a cable agai
<delmar> Since im switching entirely to Linux and dont want to use windows... I guess im gonna biff this webcam out.
<tcgamer> you can use uh
<shadwan> hey y'all
<tcgamer> hold on delmar
<transgress> linxeh: it's not the mirror.  i'm using us and it's downloading.  it's just not installing the software... it hangs when it is unpacking it
<linxeh> AndrewB: sure, it doesn't happen all the time. this is on a couple of ubuntu machines, different hardware, over the course of about 6 months, on two totally independent ISPs. it happens at random for me; usually battering it a few times works
<tcgamer> delmar, hold on
<muzikgoat> quick question, upgraded to edgy from dapper, lost the verbose load screen, any suggestions on getting it back?
<delmar> I see the same problem with my scanner... scan maker 3800 thing i think it is.. cant get that to detect either. lol.
<riri> What package should I download to get the C standard library?
<delmar> tcgamer, i havent biffed it yet lol :P
<eck> muzikgoat: it's just a grub setting, i think
<AndrewB> riri: gcc
<AndrewB> BigMac: err
<kripton1x> I have an i810 that isnt allowing me to set anything higher than a 640x480 resolution
<kripton1x> can someone help me troubleshoot this
<tcgamer> delmar, you can use gyachi!
<delmar> tcgamer, i looked into this 'pcw' driver thing... no joy with that either so far.
<delmar> tcgamer, ooo whats that?
<eck> riri: you mean libc? it's on every *nix computer by default
<transgress> taha got it
<tcgamer> delmar, you want to use a web cam right?
<linxeh> kripton1x: which X driver are you using?
<muzikgoat> eck: grub has control of the ubuntu load?  the graphical one?
<eck> you can't run anything without it
<riri> I have, but if I try to compile stuff with stdio.h and stdlib.h, gcc doesn't work.
<genii> !info dtc-toaster
<AndrewB> muzikgoat: yes it does.
<eck> muzikgoat: yes, it is passed as a parameter to the kernel
<ubotu> Package dtc-toaster does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<tcgamer> delmar, am i right?
<AndrewB> !grub | muzikgoat
<ubotu> muzikgoat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> hmm
<shadwan> i have 25% of my hard drive taken up by xp and i don't want that shit any more. i just installed gparted, but right-clicking on the ntfs windows partition doesn't give me any options. can i somehow get rid of wondows forever but keep everything else forever?
<eck> riri: apt-get build-essential
<tannerld> does anyone know how to fix http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1334828689#post1334828689
<eck> riri: you are referring to the headers, not the c library
<muzikgoat> kk, ill look in the conf
<delmar> tcgamer, yeah. actually.. how this comes about is... there is an intersection right outside my house, and it just rained.. so the boy racers are doing doughnuts and I wanted to fire it up to my server for some mates to see :P
<riri> ?
<tcgamer> oh
<tcgamer> gyachi!
<tcgamer> i think it will work
<delmar> tcgamer, but a quick mission to see about getting the webcam to even work.. turns into a big unsupported drama
<tcgamer> i just got pointed to it for voice chat
<eck> riri: the C library is just a bunch of .so files, the headers are the files you need to compile things
<delmar> tcgamer, ok cool.
<genii> !info gplhost
<ubotu> Package gplhost does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<kripton1x> linxeh: how can I find that out for you? cause I do not know I havent played areound much with the video
<riri> where should I get them?
<tcgamer> gyachi.sf.net
<genii> bleh
* AndrewB -> bed.
<eck> riri: the build-essential package will pull them in
<Tom___> AndrewB: thanks for the advise.  I will install rcconf and disable usplash as soon as I can, but I am still following your first bit of advise which was to reconfigure the xserver-xorg.  It got stuck on the video modes selection.  Nothing I do seems to be accepted (keep getting knocked back to the same screen after selecting "OK")
<riri> thanks
<rotarised> hello everyone. i'd like to install ubuntu in a dual-boot scenario with xp on my machine (which has a 40 gb hard drive). can someone tell me whether this setup would work/is right? 8gb xp ntfs | 9gb / ext3 | 1gb swap | 9 gb /home ext3 | [remaining space]  /documents ext3.
<AndrewB> Tom___: good luck.
<Tom___> AndrewB:  thanks again.  goodnight5
<delmar> tcgamer, i have reservations tho... if I cant even get the USB bus to show anything about the cam being plugged in.. hows this software going to address the camera...
<Seveas> rotarised, / could be a bit smaller
<matt____1> rotarised: why would you like to keep windows?
<BigMac> AndrewB: Any help...
<Seveas> or you could merge / and /home
<tcgamer> delmar, i thinkits worth a try
<AndrewB> BigMac: I have already said I dunno.  try running dhclient after you take out tha cable..
<delmar> tcgamer, damn right
<eck> rotarised: i would make / and swap a bit smaller, and make xp a bit bigger
<rotarised> because i'd need to use windows for certain tasks
<eck> rotarised: 4-5 GB is plenty for /
<hairulfr> Hey, what do I need to enable my second display?
<tannerld> does anyone know how to fix http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1334828689#post1334828689
<matt____1> rotarised: like what tasks? i was in your boat, but once you catch onto linux, you don't really need windows anymore, like what do you need?
<eck> rotarised: also, you might consider just doing lvm if you want to have it all split up anyway
<tcgamer> delmar, try it out...i'm a n00b but it sounds like it is the perfect match!
<rotarised> what's lvm?
<delmar> tcgamer, there is even a package for edgy... http://optusnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gyachi/gyachi_1.0.5-1_edgy_i386.deb
<K3nto> http://www.peekvid.com
<K3nto> that site pwns
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dhcp42-151.iqltvu.northwestel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<matt____1> rotarised: logical volume management
<tcgamer> delmar, there you go!
<delmar> tcgamer, now.. i f u hadnt been around or suggested that.. i would never have known... wish there was a better way to search out this info. lol.
<riri> stuff compiles now, thanks eck
<tcgamer> delmar, its called google my friend
<eck> rotarised: it's kind of complicated, but basically you can create volume groups and mount parts of the filesystem at them, and you can grow the volume groups later
<atarinox> AndrewB: so I have to make an fstab entry for each individual computer on the network?
<matt____1> can someone put my name at the beggining of a random message, i want to see the result
<eck> riri: np
<gasp> grrr, there is a cute redhead girl sleeping in my bed, and what am i doing at 3 AM ? installing goddamn linux :-(
<rotarised> yeah, i'm going to place all the ubuntu and shared data in a logical partition
<Seveas> matt____1, moo
<tcgamer> delmar, sourceforge is a great resource
<linxeh> matt____1: foo bar baz foobar foobaz
<matt____1> Seveas: thank you, i am trying irc chat in terminal/ :)
<tcgamer> DOS ANYONE KNOW IF I CAN RUN APPS DURING MY EDGY UPDATE?
<tcgamer> sorry caps
<Seveas> !caps | tcgamer
<ubotu> tcgamer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eck> rotarised: if you want to use lvm you'll have to do a fair amount of reading to make sure you understand it and do it properly, just to let you know
<delmar> tcgamer, sure but I have googled like hell .. and all I found were references to things like 'pcw'/
<tcgamer> huh
<matt____1> is there someway i can change settings for irc chat in terminal?
<Seveas> tcgamer, and yes you can
<delmar> tcgamer, as far as I know u can run anything u wanna.
<Seveas> matt____1, irssi?
<shadwan> sorry about repeating myself: i have 25% of my hard drive taken up by xp and i don't want that shit any more. i just installed gparted, but right-clicking on the ntfs windows partition doesn't give me any options. i want to keep all the stuff on my ext3 partition.  ??
<rotarised> fair amount? i've only like got this weekend
<delmar> tcgamer, u will need to restart stuff that got updated of course...
<tcgamer> i know!
<tcgamer> yes...
<matt____1> i got here by tryping irc in terminal
<tcgamer> hehe
<tcgamer> thats sweet!
<tcgamer> lemme try
<matt____1> irssi
<Seveas> matt____1, ~/.irssi/config
<Seveas> and us google, you can tweak a lot in irssi :)
<matt____1> Seveas: where is that? in your home folder?
<Seveas> matt____1, ~ is your homefolder
<vlt|home> Hello. What's the name of the ncurses based LVM config tool that's used during the install process? Can I use it later standalone to modify lvm settings easily?
<Seveas> vlt|home, no, it's part of the installer
<rotarised> ah well. thanks everyone! (especially eck). i'll see what i can do today
<matt____1> Seveas: i don't have the config in my .irssi, do i have to create it and then add some options?
<cables> I just got an update for ubuntu-docs, and the updater has been running at 80% of my CPU for about 10 minutes, on the "setting up" stage.
<eck> shadwan: is xp at the beginning or end of the partition?
<eck> err disk
<tcgamer> argh..
<tcgamer> updates update everything so now dansguardian is locking me out
<tcgamer> :)
<vlt|home> Seveas: And it isn't availbale as installable package? Strange ..
<shadwan> eck: first on the list in gparted. and on the graphic.
<tcgamer> delmar, any luck :)
<cables> Never mind about the ubuntu-docs thing, it just finished.
<Seveas> matt____1, yeah
<delmar> tcgamer, not with my 'gaim' popping up every 5mins. just told them to sodd off. :PP
<matt____1> Seveas: so i create a file, name it config, and then find things on google i can add?
<eck> shadwan: just to let you know, you won't be able to grow the ext3 partition into that space, you'll have to create a new ext3 partition
<eck> shadwan: if its not mounted you can just use mkfs
<eck> i.e. you can only grow a partition out to the right
<Seveas> matt____1, irssi should write a default one, maybe only if you /quit
<shadwan> eck: ok. thanks. i suspected as much. i guess a fresh install will be a blessing in a way. thanks for the help!
<shadwan> eck: mkfs?
<tcgamer> delmar, downloading?
<ZeZu> how do i print what a symlink links to ?
<eck> shadwan: you aren't using lvm, are you?
<delmar> tcgamer, yeah done.. installed.. just having a play...
<ZeZu> ls -n or smth similar?
<tcgamer> really?!
<Seveas> ZeZu, readlink /path/to/symlink
<Seveas> or ls -l
<tcgamer> delmar, really?!
<ZeZu> -l thx
<eck> shadwan: um, something like this: mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/hda1
<genii> If anyone familiar with hosting control panels such as: http://www.gplhost.com/software-dtc.html  http://www.gnupanel.org/ or http://www.ispconfig.org/ please give a suggestion as to what may work wel under 6.06 Server
<eck> taht would reformat the partition with ext3
<shadwan> eck: that's greek to me. i installed ubuntu and xp, i'm running kde. that's all i know. useless, i'm sure.
<tcgamer> delmar, i hope it works :P
<matt____1> ok, after i did /quit, it wrote a config file
<eck> shadwan: well i suspect you aren't, but if you were using lvm it would be possible to merge two partitions into a single space
<colbert> Hello I just did sudo apt-get install lm-sensors, now the guide says "Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source." What do I type in terminal ??
<delmar> tcgamer, havent found video yet.. i see it points to /dev/video0  .. so i think thats gonna break it.... there is no device on /dev/video0 because there is no driver  talkin to the hardware.. and the usb bus reports nothing attached...so when i try to fire up the video (when i find that part in a sec) .. i know its gonna break.. but we shall see
<avv> hi all
<eck> shadwan: if you reinstall, consider splitting out the install into at least a / and /home partition
<someonebuiltanew> hello
<tcgamer> delmar, argh
<someonebuiltanew> is there a way i can find out if im running 64-bit or 32-bit?
<eck> shadwan: that way you can reinstall/upgrade easily in the future without worrying about losing data
<shadwan> eck: tell you what. answer me this: with a fresh install, how should i go about installing kde without the HUGE number of unneccessary programs? i installed it over gnome and it appears...bloated.
<delmar> tcgamer, i cant see where i can fire up a webcam window....lookin
<genii> Also is there a channel specific to server/LAMP install?
<Seveas> someonebuiltanew, dpkg --print-architecture
<eck> shadwan: i think there is a kubuntu install disc
<eck> i'm not sure, i don't use kde
<someonebuiltanew> thanks seveas
<shadwan> eck: and i will certainly look up the forums on splitting up the home partition as you say
<someonebuiltanew> seveas, it says i386
<someonebuiltanew> does that mean 32-bit
<Seveas> yup
<someonebuiltanew> dammit
<someonebuiltanew> do i have to reinstall to get 64-bit?
<Seveas> yup
<someonebuiltanew> but not with the same live cd?
<Seveas> correct
<someonebuiltanew> or do i do something different while installing?
<tcgamer> delmar, the moment of truth!
<Seveas> you need a 64bit livecd
<shadwan> eck: does the kubuntu install disc ( i have a fairly recent one somewhere ) include the same baggage as doing "apt-get install kde" on edgy ubuntu?
<tcgamer> delmar, thumbs up, thumbs down?
<Seveas> shadwan, no
<Seveas> shadwan, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> that's part of what apt-get install kde installs and a lot of other things
<someonebuiltanew> seveas, ok thanks cya
<eck> shadwan: you will not get the things in ubuntu-desktop that aren't in kubuntu-desktop, i.e. all of the gnome stuff
<tcgamer> delmar, tell me it worked!
<delmar> tcgamer, got it connected to my yahoo account ok... all i see in the setup is the /dev/video0 thing and i cant se ehow to fire up like.. a local webcam thingie.
<shadwan> Seveas: ok. thanks. that's my next move sorted. thanks. and eck: cheers for the help. i'm leaving gnome behind. simply because i want to be able to customise my mouse pointer!
<shadwan> Cheers
<Seveas> shadwan, in gnome you can do that :)
<shadwan> seveas: also i utterly hate totem
<delmar> tcgamer, ok i see... nah i dont think its working at all
<tcgamer> delmar, great! :)
<Seveas> shadwan, amarok, vlc, mplayer etc all work in gnome
<shadwan> and i get the impression that it sticks itself all over gnome apps
<omglazers> Would someone mind helping out a switching windows to ubuntu user with his first setup? Im just having issues I think with drivers and such :(
<Seveas> only in nautils for thumbnail rendering
<shadwan> seveas: am i wrong?
<mzanfardino> ok, I just got home after I booted my machine and my desktop is not loading.  What log files should I be looking at to tell me what went wrong?
<shadwan> seveas: it's firefox and not being able to get mplayer/kaffeine to override totem that's my real boggle
<delmar> tcgamer, will be easier if I just buy a new webcam that is supported :P
<eck> mzanfardino: is it a problem with X? where exactly is it failing?
<tcgamer> delmar, sorry i couldn't help u
<atarinox> can somebody help me with the samba guide, and an error message I keep receiving?
<tcgamer> delmar, god bless g2g
<Seveas> shadwan, yeah i hate that too... I install a dummy package for the totem firefox plugin
<delmar> tcgamer, thats ok man. thanks for your efforts.
<Seveas> shadwan, but that's more firefox' dumbness than totem
<mzanfardino> eck: I get the splash screen during the boot process, then I receive the "kubuntu" generic screen, then it hangs (at which time I switch to tty1 and start looking for answers)
<mzanfardino> eck
<eck> mzanfardino: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/messages
<eck> those would be the most likely candidates
<mzanfardino> eck: I don't recall having changed anythign this morning before I left...
<raven3x7> his there any way to get fullscreen to work with vlc?
<keith_> i got beryl rockin on my ubnuntu laptop!
<shadwan> seveas: i've been using linux for a year now and "dummy package" is still nonsense to me. i'm going to try kubuntu fresh and get rid of my xp partition. thanks for the help.
<eck> mzanfardino: um, you might also want to check root's mail spool to see if syslog tried to send you anything
<omglazers> Would someone mind helping me figure out why the heck im not getting my network controller in ubuntu?
<Seveas> shadwan, have fun!
<eck> mzanfardino: which might happen e.g. if it detected a hardware component was failing
<eck> omglazers: wired or wireless?
<shadwan> seveas: i'm bound to. at least it's a learning exercise. this must be my 8th or 9th reinstall. but i feel confident that i've found something that i can stick with.
<eck> shadwan: then you should definitely use a separate /home partition!
<Jarhead756> for all using irssi, is there someway by editing the config file i can make the, on mine, blue bar at the top dissapear?
<peeps> what is a CTCP version?
<eck> shadwan: it lets you keep /home intact if you do a new install
<Seveas> peeps, who sent it?
<rivanov> hi, I'm looking to start developing in Linux; I've never done any coding so far; what's a fairly historic, stable, && well written baseline (C++, Java, Perl, mainly)
<keith_> whats irssi mean?
<stars> hey
<peeps> Seveas freenode-connect
<rivanov> coding in Linux that is
<stars> who was k3nto helping
<mzanfardino> eck: well, the Xorg.0.log states quite plainly that it failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module...
<Seveas> peeps, that's ok, just the server doing some chcks on you
<slv> if i have ubuntu installed on two machines, are there any wikis on getting my settings from one machine copied to another?
<omglazers> eck: Wired
<omglazers> eck: Shows up in lspci
<shadwan> eck: i will certainly try. first i need to get some dvds to back up my massive film and music collection to! oh. are you saying there is something i can do to keep my CURRENT data intact?
<eck> mzanfardino: ugh... check your home directory for core dumps
<stars> Seveas why boot k3nto ? links are allowed i thouht
<shadwan> eck: or from afresh?
<Jarhead756> can i make the blue bar at the top dissapear in irssi?
<detectiveinspekt> rhythmbox doesn't play any music
<eck> shadwan: you might reformat the xp partition, make it into something like /data, copy your things there, and then not reformat that when you reinstall. it sort of depends if that's a good allocation of space for you ornot
<keith_> whats syslog mean?
<eck> omglazers: dhcp?
<eck> keith_: it's what logs the messages on your computer
<genii> rivanov Most useful things in *nix are written in C/C++ and then compiled to binaries. Though Perl and PHP are also useful for such things as web apps and so on.
<mzanfardino> eck: what am I looking for specifically?
<keith_> whats irsii mean?
<omglazers> eck: Sorry was looking at it. Its 'unknown device 4364' and doesnt show up in network.. dunno if i dont have drivers or what
<JamesBeen> is there a games channel for ubuntu?
<bayziders> how do you find out how many megahurtz/gigahurtz and how much ram your computer has?
<shadwan> eck: aha. i think i'll spend a few quid and back stuff up and start anew. the ratios that i've allocated to xp/ubuntu have been arbitrary, so i'd rather do it all fresh.
<coachz> can anyone tell me how to create / register a new freenode channel or what channel can help?
<eck> mzanfardino: usually a core dump is just a file called 'core'. the reason i mention this is i saw someone in here a couple days ago who kept having X lock up and firefox left a core dump indicating that it was thefault of the nvidia drivers
<Seveas> bayziders, cat /proc/{cpu,mem}info
<detectiveinspekt> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mzanfardino> eck: double checking, but no core dump that I can see..
<gasp> can i install apache, php and mysql on the desktop version of ubuntu ?
<Seveas> gasp, sure
<JamesBeen> aynone ever play Savage on ubuntu?
<eck> mzanfardino: also look at dmesg
<keith_> i dont think ubuntu us using my ati video card to its full capacity
<bayziders> Seveas: type in the terminal type cat /proc/{cpu,mem}info ?
<gasp> great ! thnx Seveas
<eck> you can just tail it probably
<Seveas> coachz, ask in a freenode supportchannel please
<rivanov> genii: what is '*nix'?
<Seveas> bayziders, yup
<bayziders> Okay, thanks.
<coachz> Seveas   #freenode  ?
<keith_> like windows sis
<Seveas> keith_, if beryl works, then it is
<keith_> did*
<Seveas> coachz, sounds good
<coachz> thanks !
<keith_> i mean on my desktop
<stars> Seveas eh i got why u booted him
<keith_> i have ubuntu on both computers
<shadwan> i'm about to leave windows behind for good. the only thing that made me keep an xp partition was a pirate version of AVID - the dv editing software. what - if anything - is worth trying on ubuntu to do the same basic dv editing job?
<Lazergunz> :) Hey guys, just tried to install Nvidia drivers downloaded, run the package, but im missing some 'ld system utility' ? any ideas
<stars> anywya who was getting help from that dork? um k3nto
<raven3x7> keith whats the output of fglrxinfo
<Seveas> keith_, ok, try this: glxinfo | grep direct
<eck> mzanfardino: iirc you can start X using the 'vesa' driver for the vieo card, and it will run without using your video card
<Seveas> if it says yes, then it works
<genii> rivanov linux unix and so on. "*nix" is generally used to describe all of the distributions which behave in a unix-like manner
<stars> oo i had that before Lazergunz lemme think
<keith_> ok it works
<Lazergunz> stars: :) sure thing.
<keith_> i mean how do i turn up the antilailasing
<raven3x7> keith_, have you even installed fglrx?
<eck> Lazergunz: that is provided by build-essential
<Joeeigel> Can some1 help me?
<eck> it is the linker
<keith_> yes
<keith_> i just need to turn up the settings
<keith_> like the antialaising
<rivanov> genii: so what would a good starting point be in the OS? kernel? Gnome? Firefox? I mean I really do'nt know too much about the system APIs; I just need some solid code to look at, run, debug, and play with
<Lazergunz> eck: By what now :P
<stars> Lazergunz try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Joeeigel> im having a problem burning the .iso to the CD
<Seveas> eck, 'vesa' still uses the video card but only the most basic functions that worked since the early 90s
<keith_> how do i do that
<eck> Lazergunz: install the build-essential package
<stars> ah eck to the rescue lol
<eck> Seveas: i see
<meezyfuh> hey, i just want to say that ubuntu installed flawlessly on my laptop, and it's so BEAUTIFUL and easy to use! i love iT!!!!
<Jarhead756> within irssi, can i remove the blue bar at the top of the terminal window?
<keith_> how do i turn up the antialaising
<Jarhead756> meezyfuh: have you got mp3 and other codecs working?
<keith_> its not as clear as it was on windows
<bayziders> MemTotal:       514816 kB
<bayziders>  means i have 514mbs of ram?
<Seveas> no
<detectiveinspekt> rhythmbox doesn't play mp3s
<eck> bayziders: check your math :-)
<Seveas> 514816/1024
<detectiveinspekt> help
<Joeeigel> Can some1 help me?
<Joeeigel> im having a problem burning the .iso to the CD
<meezyfuh> Jarhead756: i don't know. i'm sure i'm going to come back with some questions about installing stuff but for now it's nice!
<mzanfardino> eck: yeah, I saved my original xorg.conf.  Let me see if it boots with that.
<skiloup> When I hibernate my laptop or put it to sleep, I have to reconfigure my wireless by running iwconfig, and then run wifi-radar to associate to the appropriate ap and get the dhcp lease.... Anybody know how I can force iwconfig to do all this so I can shove it in a script?
<Seveas> @calc 514816/1024
<Jarhead756> bayziders: no, something to do with bytes and bits
<Seveas> Ubugtu, !
<Lazergunz> eck: How do I install it >.<
<stars> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stars> detectiveinspekt thats for you
<Jarhead756> meezyfuh: my word of advice, don't use "easyubuntu", or automatix, they break all sorts of stuff
<stars> hm
<shadwan> Thanks a bunch, eck and seveas! Windows will be gone forever shortly (not that I payed for the fucker anyway). Cheers for the assistance!
<keith_> how do i turn up the antialaising
<keith_> its not as clear as it was on windows
<stars> hey Seveas are you that seveas btw?
<meezyfuh> Jarhead756: i'd just use the installer.
<keith_> >.<
<Seveas> shadwan, please watch your tongue
<Seveas> stars, yes
<stars> sweet
<stars> love your work man
<meezyfuh> Jarhead756: the application installer thing.
<eck> Seveas: i seem to recall that it is possible to run X11 in a framebuffer, without a video card. do you know if this is the case?
<meezyfuh> Jarhead756: pm?
<stars> one thing ive been dying to ask is who maintains w32 codecs ?
<bayziders> 502 mb of ram?
<Seveas> eck, even that uses the video card
<stars> i was thinking of updating them a bit,..
<cchance> Where can i get more screen savers for ubuntu 60.6 LTS
<Seveas> can't have video without video card
<keith_> how do i turn up the antialaising
<keith_> its not as clear as it was on windows
<genii> rivanov Examining kernel modules source code has been enlightening for me but your mileage may vary. What you may try is to download some source code for a particular package and examine it with from inside of kdevelop or another such development interface
<cchance> 6.06*
<peeps> keith: what is not clear?
<Jarhead756> meezyfuh: what do you mean? those are programs that i mentioned that are supposed to make it easier to get mp3 playback and stuff, install other programs. at first they sound really nice, but then they break things.
<Lazergunz> stars: no change with apt-get -f install  >.<
<localghost> Good evening. I cannot get libapache2_modxslt working.
<keith_> when i play my video games
<Joeeigel> Can some1 help me?
<Joeeigel> im having a problem burning the .iso to the CD
<eck> Seveas: yes, that makes sense -- the monitor is plugged into the card's interface
<keith_> its not as clear i see jagged lines
<Jarhead756> meezyfuh: i am using irssi to chat, how can i pm withing it?
<stars> Lazergunz eck there said its in build-essential ::: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<keith_> and it wasnt like that before
<rivanov> genii: ty for the advice, I'll go ahead and try that
<keith_> so i was wondering how do i turn up the settings on the card
<Lazergunz> stars: ah sorry my mistake :) thankyou.
<peeps> keith: what games, what card, and do you have the latest drivers for your card?
<detectiveinspekt> !w32codecs
<Seveas> eck framebuffer driver does all rendering in software and only display in hardware (much like vesa), so most of modern cards is left untouched
<Jarhead756> keith_: what kind of kard do you have?
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<skiloup> anybody using wireless with ubuntu?
<Seveas> !anybody | skiloup
<ubotu> skiloup: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cliebow_> i am right now
<keith_> ati 1650 pro
<stars> Lazergunz lol all good.. thank eck since he knew right off the bat after all...
<Joeeigel> im having a problem burning the .iso to the CD
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: what sort of .iso?
<keith_> and i installed the drivers
<Joeeigel> the 6.10 ISO
<Lazergunz> :P thanks eck >.<!
<eck> Lazergunz: np :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stars> XD
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dhcp42-151.iqltvu.northwestel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: my guess, it is corrupted.
<stars> sup eck btw
<genii> rivanov Also there are many good C/C++ tutorials available online, starting from a basic "hello world" type of program on up to such things as writing device drivers
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: what sort of connection speed you got?
<eck> likewise
<Joeeigel> i downloaded it fine, ive extraced it ones, burnt it to a CD
<Joeeigel> booted from CD
<Arkaitz> How can I add a new user from the terminal?
<Joeeigel> then it didnt work
<Seveas> Arkaitz, adduser
<K3nto> my bad
<raven3x7> is there any way to get fullscreen to work with VLC?
<Joeeigel> K3nto!
<K3nto> link was supposed to go in PM
<stars> pervert >.>
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: it may have something to do with hardware. probably graphics card, what sort of gc do you have?
<stars> j/k
<Joeeigel> Radeon 9600 series
<Lazergunz> >.< Lets  hope Cedega decides to work haha. It has its times.
<genii> OK, asking again: If anyone familiar with hosting control panels such as: http://www.gplhost.com/software-dtc.html  http://www.gnupanel.org/ or http://www.ispconfig.org/ please give a suggestion as to what may work well or has been tested under 6.06 Server. I found a good howto for the gplhost dtc install here: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_dtc_isp_server
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: , that is why. something to do with drivers, how bad do you want ubuntu?
<Joeeigel> very lol
<K3nto> Joeeigel: hi
<localghost> Xubuntu 6.10 powerpc apache 2.0, mod_xslt: I could not get it working, XML seems to be parsed by the browser. I have tried to follow all instructions given by http://mod-xslt2.com/ plus some more documentation and still nothing.
<Joeeigel> Talk in PM K3nto
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: ok, hold on, let me find this tutorial for you.
<stars> genii
<K3nto> kk
<stars> so you want a good control panel is what your saying?
<keith_> are there viruses in linux?
<stars> does webmin not work for you?
<Joeeigel> Yes, but not as many
<stars> keith_ sure
<stars> like 100
<stars> XD
<skiloup> what's the best way to force iwconfig to associate to my ap?
<keith_> so i can still get a virus?
<genii> stars Yes, hopefully one which is well used in Debian distros and has active development LOL
<K3nto> Joeegil: did you register/identify?
<keith_> from surfing web sites
<keith_> pr0n web sites?
<Joeeigel> Regester/identify?
<stars> genii well im asking if webmin would work ?
<genii> stars The type of control panels I am meaning is for domain-hosting
<eck> webmin is no longer supported in ubuntu
<slavik> keith_: from anything you install, except stuff in the repos (although those can get compromised, too)
<Joeeugek> lol
<eck> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<stars> mm
<genii> eck thanks
<keith_> wow i should just go back to xp then
<stars> genii are you able to have absolute full control over machines?
<genii> stars Yes
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: here it is. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nvidia_Intel_Integrated . i think this should work, i had the hardest time with my nvidia, and this should help you. i'm not sure, it's supposed to work with ati cards. also may have a small difference since you are trying edgy instead of dapper.
<Joeeigel> ty
<keith_> so i can play any game i want
<stars> one place you should get familiar with quickly i would say is ubuntuforums.org
<K3nto> Sivako: type "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <yourpassword>
<keith_> cause i just bought a 300 dollar graphics card and linux isnt making full use of it
<Joeeigel> yea i forgot that lol
<slavik> keith_: I can play WoW, Ut2k4, Doom3 (if I find the first disc so I can isntall it) and HL2 (and mods) :)
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: if you continue to have problems, come back here, eventually you can get it to work, i promise,
<stars> btw
<eck> genii: if you want to use any such hosting panels you are pretty much on your own, the debian/ubuntu devs consider them to be Bad Things
<ryanakca> at the bottom of http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4 . Why does this commands give these errors? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8311/
<K3nto> Joeegil: "/msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<slavik> keith_: what card? and look up how to install binary drivers
<Joeeigel> Junkhead
<keith_> i have the ATI 1650 pro
<stars> if anyone knows who keeps up those forums they should whip them badly... the search doesnt even work very well anymore... might be nice to add a google search of the site to the search ability
<keith_> i installed the drivers
<tunganet> If someone is remote desktop-ing me, how do i stop during the session?
<keith_> it still isnt performing good like it did in windows
<D7x> where is the apache config file located?
<keith_> windows had a pretty little console for it
<coachz> Can anyone tell me what channel to go to to learn how to setup my own channel?   I tried #freenode and it says cannot send to channel.
<ryanakca> coachz: to setup your own channel: /join #channel   and /cs help
<genii> eck LOL well, most ppl are not using the 6.06 server version much in this way I am finding. They all seem to be running stock Debian boxes. But at the moment I am tinkering with it.
<transgress_> okay gdm doesn't seem to pay attention to .xsession does anyone know what it pays attention to?
<Jordan_U> Can I just install LILO with the Alternate CD but not install the system ( recovering unbootable system ) ?
<tunganet> If someone is remote desktop-ing me, how do i stop during the session?
<coachz> thanks
<coachz> is there a support channel ?
<Jordan_U> transgress: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<tunganet> How do i stop the other person from remote desktoping me?
<gyaresu> coachz: or check out http://freenode.net
<transgress_> Jordan_U: you can ... or you can use a livecd and chroot into the real environment
<keith_> o well linux saves me money from wasting it on gsme cds
<keith_> most games suck ass anywaty
<omglazers> Anyone here mind helping me out in compiling the ubuntu kernel?
<coachz> i tried http://freenode.net  but it's a mess
<Prophet> Anyone familiar with Hydra?
<gyaresu> omglazers: http://howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way Are you trying this?
<Joeeigel> Jarhead
<keith_> ill try linux from scratch
<keith_> and make my own drivers
<Jordan_U> transgress_: Doesn't work, I was hoping that the liveCD would have some extra stuff for intel macs ( it does in fact ) that would make a lilo install work from the install CD
<eck> transgress_: i think just the things in /etc/gdm
<Jarhead756> Does anyone know when Feisy Fawn is due out?
<eck> Jarhead756: april
<preaction> Jordan_U: grub works with rEFIt
<omglazers> gyaresu: No. I have a marvell possibly yukon ethernet that I need to enable and I have to compile it in the kernel, enabling a flag there (or so im told)
<Joeeigel> jarhead
<omglazers> And I have no fking clue how to do that.
<preaction> Jordan_U: as long as you've installed bootcamp
<omglazers> So I have to figure out how to compile a kernel
<Jordan_U> preaction: But GRUB isn't working, that's the problem, it was, now it isn't
<Jarhead756> eck: when exactly in april? early or latter? and does ubuntu have a great record for coming out when expected?
<gyaresu> omglazers: You can't just load it as a module?
<eck> omglazers: are you sure there is no kernel module in the ubuntu kernel?
<keith_> so when i upgrade to feisty fawn do i have to delete all my settings in edgy
<eck> Jarhead756: it will be out on time
<`nicola> which software can I use to synchronize the same folder on 3 different hard disk ?
<omglazers> I have NO clue
<keith_> and start all over again?
<omglazers> All I know is that my ether is not recognized
<tunganet> How do i stop the other person from remote desktoping me?
<eck> Jarhead756: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<gyaresu> eck: You want to handle omglazers question?
<preaction> `nicola: man rsync
<`nicola> thanks preaction
<preaction> tunganet: disable remote desktop?
<eck> sure
<transgress_> Jordan_U: i've done it.  it will work.  you can follow the steps in the gentoo handbook as that is how you install gentoo...
<Jarhead756> eck: i am using dapper, how will i be able to upgrade? i for one am using an nvidia card, will this upgrade cause all sorts of trouble for me?
<gyaresu> eck: Thanks (I can if you're busy). Just thought I'd ask.
<omglazers> Eck: Ive got the ethernet problem which I was told I could fix by enabling a flag for the hardware in the kernel
<Lazergunz> eck:  >.< I must close ' x server because its already running ' before i continue to install the drivers. Any ideas =S
<eck> gyaresu: go for it
<mheath> Jarhead756, No, Ubuntu does not have the best track record as far as coming out "when expected". Several releases have been slightly delayed before, though the delays were usually minor.
<mheath> Jarhead756, Starting in Dapper, Ubuntu includes an integrated distribution upgrade tool.
<omglazers> gyaresu: You want to help ? :\
<LookTj> any reasons why my jabber.org isn't connecting?
<Prophet> Anyone familiar with Hydra?  I keep encountering an error I could use some help with.
<ryanakca> at the bottom of http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4 . Those commands give these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8311/   . I was then told to change host from localhost to % in users table. How do I do that?
<eck> Jarhead756: you will have to wait until closer to the release
<Joeeigel> Jarhead!!!
<preaction> Lazergunz: logout of Gnome, Ctrl+Alt+F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mheath> Jarhead756, and while upgrades are usually pretty smooth, Video card drivers have been a bit of a problem area.
<gyaresu> omglazers: Could you please post the links to the info you have so far? pastebin your lspci and maybe the pages on teh interweb that you've found this info...
<eck> Jarhead756: i am not really sure how clsoely nvidia is tracking X11
<mheath> Jarhead756, It's impossibleto say at this point how much trouble your nvida drivers will be in the upgrade.
<keith_> jarhead are you in the marines
<Jarhead756> is there some sort of program i can install so that i can view webpages from within terminal?
<Jarhead756> Joeeigel: do you need something?
<omglazers> gyaresu: I can't pastebin anything from my lspci because im on my laptop and my desktop is getting the nux. I can tell you what I was given advice on in the #linux channel after we discussed the lspci info
<mheath> keith_, He's not. No real Marine would be on here with a nickname of Jarhead.
<omglazers> gyaresu: This is the line about my ethernet from lspci
<starscalling> eh
<starscalling> sweet
<eck> Jarhead756: xorg 7.2 came out a while ago, so i think nvidia will have their stuff together in time
<`nicola> preaction, rsync looks great is there any other software with GUI ? thanks
<keith_> i was active duty marines
<eck> they probably already do
<Jarhead756> www.google.com
<omglazers> gyaresu: "ethernet controller: marvell technology group ltd. unknown device 4364 (rev 12)"
<Soccer5555> http://www.jibjab.com/originals/originals/jibjab/movieid/70 XD
<omglazers> gyaresu: I was told by briareus in #linux "there is a flag in "menuconfig" (your kernel config) in the following section: Device Drivers -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> and the flag is called:   < > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support"
<slavik> marvel, no so good support
<gyaresu> omglazers: and did someone tell you the name of the kernel driver you needed?
<omglazers> gyaresu: My motherboard is the gigabyte s3 (see: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128017)
<eck> slavik: even for a wired nic?
<preaction> `nicola: google for "rsync GUI" http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/rsyncweb.htm
<mheath> keith_, not sure I buy that as most Marines I know would say "I was a Marine" not "I was active duty marines". They don't talk like that.
<gyaresu> omglazers: Cool.
<slavik> eck: not sure :P
<Lazergunz> preaction: Do i just ctrl + alt + f1 to log back into gnome?
<`nicola> thanks again preaction
<omglazers> gyaresu: I was told that above walkthrough but he didnt have time to help me through it. He told me to do that if my chipset was a yukon
<Jarhead756> can i browse the web from within terminal, i only want text based things
<preaction> Lazergunz: no, you'd need to start GDM again: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, and then ctrl+alt+f7
<keith_> ok then "I was a marine"
<gyaresu> omglazers: If you want the 10sec easy solution just to get network connection on your desktop then you could throw a network card in.
<Lazergunz> preaction: thanks a lot :)
<keith_> stationed in hawaii
<gyaresu> omglazers: Do you have one lying around?
<omglazers> gyaresu: No I dont think I do
<mheath> Jarhead756, Yes, there are several popular text based browsers, namely Lynx and elinks (also called just links or links2)
<preaction> Lazergunz: if F7 doesn't work, try other F# keys, one of them will be X
<omglazers> gyaresu: And I dont really think I have any money to buy one
<Lazergunz> preaction: :P sure thing
<omglazers> gyaresu: Med school student.. im broke ass poor which is why i'd really enjoy linux :(
<Jarhead756> mheath: can i run those within terminal? i want something so i can do that within terminal?
<preaction> Lazergunz: i'm fairly sure that 1-6 are terminals, and 7 is X, but it might b 8
<mheath> keith_, MOS?
<keith_> 0311
<keith_> infantry
<mheath> Jarhead756, Yes, both of those are text based.
<Lazergunz> preaction: >.< i'll give it a try now.
<gyaresu> omglazers: Alright. No probs. You should really just need to build and install the module but you will have trouble doing that without a network connection.
<regecks> hlo
<xerecks> we waiting
<xerecks> hlol
<xerecks> is dis internet help
<mheath> keith_: I was 0311. Or training to do it at least. I was discharged from the Marine Corps for medical reasons. In the Navy now.
<bitbuck> Ok, I have a boot problem, the monitor goes out of range, I am using an NVIDIA card.. .how do you boot from the CD and boot to VESA mode?
<gyaresu> omglazers: is the desktop installed and running? (Is it sitting next to you?)
<xerecks> hlo som1 is dis internet help??
<Mortuis> If I'm connected to a windows computer with samba, how do I copy my /home directory to the windows computer?  I've tried using the put command but it doesn't seem to be working.
<keith_> i am going to join the navy to
<gyaresu> omglazers: what kernel is it running?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Yeaup. Sitting next to me. I'd talk to you on it, if I had internet on it
<Jarhead756> keith_: no, im not, im only 15, but i am most likely going to join up after high school. why do you ask?
<gyaresu> omglazers: :)
<omglazers> gyaresu: Kubuntu 6.10 edgy
<xerecks> it says "update from internet explorer 4.0 to 6.0 clik her"
<xerecks> wut i do
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'uname -a'
<keith_> i want to do the computers course in the navy
<keith_> i am getting back in shape now
<eck> Mortuis: if you have it mounted just copy it like a local file
<preaction> Mortuis: i assume you have a share on the windows computer that you can write to?
<xerecks> (regecks) I CANT JOIN UBUNTU
<mheath> Heh. Yah. Some kid that watched "Jarhead" and wants to join the Corps. :P
<keith_> to be a small computer specialist
<xerecks> wut cn d probem be?
<xerecks> lack of IQ?
<Pelo> does anyojne here use  GDESKLETS ? I'm having a small problem where the desklets freeze and the system monitor shows python using all available cpu
<regecks> WHY CANT I JOIN UBUNTU
<Mortuis> preaction: yes, I'm connected to it with samba right now
<bitbuck> Ok, I have a boot problem, the monitor goes out of range, I am using an NVIDIA card.. .how do you boot from the CD and boot to VESA mode?
<Jarhead756> keith_: how is that? if i do join, i will have something to do with computers.
<kidbuntu> Whats the problem with the X when I cant switch a user?
<gasp> yay, it works
<bitbuck> Ok, I have a boot problem, the monitor goes out of range, I am using an NVIDIA card.. .how do you boot from the CD and boot to VESA mode?
<jamaur> hey all, a quick question: anyone know if I can capture VHS to DVD with an old voodoo 3 video card with a video capture device + USB?
<xerecks> hi i hav just installed ubuntu and i need help with using it
<xerecks> how do i open "start menu"
<keith_> good for you jarhead
<xerecks> and open "mspaint" ?
<transgress_> Pelo: it's a bug in gdesklets  no good way to fix it unless you can program
<gasp> it is unbelievable how ubuntu is simple
<preaction> xerecks: you're trolling, please stop
<xerecks> wtf?!?!?!?!
<mheath> Jarhead756, Hate the be the one to break it to you, but there aren't very many computer jobs in the Marine Corps.
<Jarhead756> mheath: nah, my dad was a marine, thats all i have heard, about how great the core is, so i think i may join.
<Uriko04> xerecks stop you idiot
<preaction> Mortuis: i usually just use nautilus
<xerecks> dud i am fkn in deep shit here n u tel me troll
<xerecks> dud wtf
<gasp> oky, time to go back to bed
<khaije> where can i find out about linux compatibility for new-ish laptops?
<Uriko04> :o
<omglazers> gyaresu: linux tower 2.6.17-10 generic #2 smp fri oct 13 18:45:53 utc 2006 i686 gnu/linux
<Uriko04> irl tbh
<Pelo> transgress,  thanks I just wanted to check if it was me or a known bug
<gasp> thx for you help folks
<frunk> xerecks, u r troll?@?! nomoresex4u
<xerecks> my first time evr usin unbuntu
<ryanakca> at the bottom of http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p4 . Those commands give these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8311/   . I was then told to change host from localhost to % in users table. How do I do that?
<mheath> Jarhead756, And if you want to join the Marine Corps to work with computers, your probably not going to like the Corps nor really fit in. In my opinion.
<bitbuck> Ok, I have a boot problem, the monitor goes out of range, I am using an NVIDIA card.. .how do you boot from the CD and boot to VESA mode?
<Mortuis> preaction: Do you know how to open nautilus as root?  I am trying to back up my /home directory to the computer that has a cd burner
<preaction> khaije: google for "ubuntu hardware compatibility"?
<cables> xerecks, there is none. Now stop asking. To see your programs, go to the Applications menu.
<preaction> Mortuis: open a terminal, sudo nautilus
<Mortuis> thanks
<keith_> i had a boot camp problem
<Pelo> bitbuck,  live cd should work if not try the alternate cd wich is CLI
<Jarhead756> mheath: i know that, so i am not sure, either that or the navy, navy has more computer based jobs, however, i would like to fly, so maybe the air force for me. i really have no clue about it, i have a while to go, but i really want to serve my country.
<xerecks> A troll is this: http://www.timewarp-toys.com/troll.jpg
<xerecks> I can gurantee you I am not this: http://www.timewarp-toys.com/troll.jpg
<eck> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cables> Mortuis, better to do alt-f2, gksudo nautilus
<Hobbsee> xerecks: is that necessary?
<xerecks> so please help someone
<xerecks> dude
<xerecks> i am asking help mate
<xerecks> i just installed ubuntu
<Jarhead756> mheath: most guys at school that want to join want to join "to kill". but i guess its more than that.
<Mortuis> cables: too late, why would I do it that way?
<Prophet> Anyone familiar with Hydra?  I keep encountering an error I could use some help with.
<mheath> Jarhead756, Outstanding motivation. Your a bit naive, but your 15, so thats OK. Great to see someone your age so excited about serving their country.
<bitbuck> Pelo. private me.
<cables> Mortuis, it's supposed to be better to use gksudo for graphical apps.
<Mortuis> cables: gotcha, I'll do that next time. thanks
<Hobbsee> xerecks: you might want to see the topic.  and you arent going to be able to run most of your apps like MSpaint in linux
<keith_> i was excited to until i got to bootcamp
<xerecks> how i see topic :s ???
<Jarhead756> mheath: its people that serve that kept us like we are, that is americans, so i don't see why someone wouldn't want to serve their country.
<gyaresu> omglazers: I'm just checking some things to make sure you can do this without a network connection. Wait1.
<superbenny> whats the diferance between kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Hobbsee> xerecks: type /topic
<cables> xerecks, Ubuntu is very different from Windows. You'll have to get used to a whole new way of doing things. There's no start menu, for instance.
<mheath> Now if only I could get that motivated about my training :P
<keith_> i cant remember bootcamp it was so traumatic
<xerecks> thank you sir
<preaction> superbenny: k = KDE, x = XFCE, u = Gnome
<xerecks> cable how do i open IE 7 then
<keith_> its like a blur
<xerecks> TOPIC Not enough parameters what do i do sir
<omglazers> gyaresu: Thank you very much :( If I had even $5, id get a card. Im so dirt poor. All my $$ goes into my tuition
<superbenny> erm...explination?
<cables> xerecks, firefox is the browser built into firefox. No IE7.
<mikejanssen> mm
<Jarhead756> keith_: what sort of thing do you do in the navy?
<mikejanssen> i need to find more things to change with ubuntu
<mikejanssen> = \
<preaction> superbenny: it's the desktop system the distribution uses
<xerecks> is firefox good
<keith_> i havnt joined the navy yet
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | Jarhead756
<ubotu> Jarhead756: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<superbenny> oo riitee
<xerecks> does it have anti-spyware and stuff
<cables> mikejanssen, you could start with gconf
<keith_> still working on that
<mikejanssen> mm
<mikejanssen> whats that
<mikejanssen> = X
<superbenny> whats the diferance between those though?
<cables> xerecks, linux doesn't get spyware. Neither does firefox. Now I think you're trolling.
<eck> superbenny: look them up on wikipedia
<superbenny> ok
<xerecks> dude
<Jarhead756> Hobbsee: gotcha.
<keith_> i was in the marine corps 4 years
<xerecks> I AM SORRY FOR NOT BEING A LINUX EXPERT
<xerecks> gee :(
<xerecks> meany..
<preaction> superbenny: KDE is big on the flashiness, and sometimes better on the UI. gnome is supposed to be more accessible, and xfce is for slow comps or comps that need higher performance (or less GUI, but not none)
<keith_> now i am getting stuff ready to go in the navy
<gyaresu> omglazers: You can always burn packages you need onto disk from your laptop.
<eck> bezibaerchen: they are just different guis
<eck> err, that is to superbenny
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | keith_
<ubotu> keith_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Joeeigel> K3nto
<cables> xerecks, you know how to use IRC, but you don't know that you can't run IE7 on linux? Come on, how stupid do you think we are?
<Jarhead756> so which one of these text based browers should i try?
<xerecks> dude
<omglazers> gyaresu: Yea. I can. Its my roomates laptop and its a mac; just putting that out there for any reason it might hurt
<mheath> Hobbsee, Did they change the policy? It's been months since I've been in here, but last time I thought the official policy was that some offtopic stuff was OK as long as it wasn't interfering with other conversation.
<kidbuntu> Whats the problem with the X when I cant switch a user? There's a problem starting X server
<preaction> xerecks: if you are that new, you should read tutorials on the internet. this is not a place for hand-holding
<xerecks> wtf is irc?
<xerecks> i use mirc
<Jarhead756> keith_: oh, gotcha. thats cool.
<xerecks> whats irc??? another client?
<slavik> cables: there are things like mirc ;-)
<slavik> rofl!!!
<mikejanssen> lol
<keith_> the off topic police got me
<mikejanssen> mIRC
<preaction> xerecks: you're using mirc on linux? nice
<xerecks> dude
<xerecks> you dont know me i am a gangsta
<preaction> xerecks: i like using "telnet" myself, it has a great interface
<xerecks> nothing is impossible for me
<Pelo> !ops | xerecks
<nalioth> xerecks: please be on topic
<ubotu> xerecks: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<xerecks> i invented telnet
<xerecks> so
<Hobbsee> mheath: there are 970 people in this channel.  the policy of all offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic has been in there for a while, but hastn really been policed (just due to number of people)
<preaction> xerecks: except, obviously, running IE7 on linux. some gangsta
<xerecks> ok sorry let's be on topic
<xerecks> who created ubuntu
<linxeh> slavik: there is nothing like mIRC, unfortunately :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h181n2fls31o951.telia.com]  by Hobbsee
* xerecks was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (try #linux)
<elkbuntu> Pelo, there's two of us here, hobbsee is opped currently
<slavik> linxeh: or fortunately? :)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: only two?
<Hobbsee> gah, some people just annoy me.
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'sudo modprobe skge'
<mheath> Hobbsee, Ah, gotcha. Thanks.
<linxeh> slavik: unfortunately in my case - I used to IRC like this - http://www.jamesfry.com/irc.png
<elkbuntu> nalioth, qell i hadnt seen you
<preaction> linxeh: what about xchat? irssi is fun sometimes
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'dmesg'
<firefly2442> Are there any audio programs that sync well with iPods? with read/write support?
<omglazers> gyaresu: doing it
<Pelo> later folks
<elkbuntu> s/qell/well/
<keith_> sudo aptitude install moo
<Hobbsee> mheath: just due to sheer number - following conversations is hard :P
<nomasteryoda> firefly2442, amarok
<mikejanssen> theres a new prog out
<eck> firefly2442: gtkpod is the only app that i would really trust to write to my ipod
<mikejanssen> works for linux
<mikejanssen> Songbird
<eck> firefly2442: a bunch of them can read from ipods
<mikejanssen> i recommend highly
<cables> Hobbsee, can you tell me the policy on !ops use? One time when there were multiple trolls, I used it 2 or 3 times in 10 minutes, and was kicked.
<firefly2442> thanks
<nomasteryoda> i use amarok...
<mikejanssen> made by Mozilla folks
<slavik> linxeh: holy crap, dude
<nomasteryoda> works very well for my shuffle...
<Jarhead756> where can i find one of these text based browsers that i can run in terminal?
<lordkeiden> where can i get a look at, or tell the system to make, log files to help me track what is causing my hard lockups?
<eck> firefly2442: banshee has some write support, but it is pretty buggy
<slavik> linxeh: gaim gives me tabs :D
<Hobbsee> cables: if there are ops around, they'll see it the first time.
<cables> mikejanssen, i don't think it's made by mozilla, just based on it.
<linxeh> slavik: you should see it now I use freenode too :)
<omglazers> gyaresu: Did both, and I got a huge string of text about unknown keys pressed and released and keycodes or something :(
<mikejanssen> songbirdnest.com
<D7x> how do I change the root directory for apache2?
<mikejanssen> no
<linxeh> slavik: I hate tabs
<cables> Hobbsee, okay.
<mikejanssen> i think they are contributing to it
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'lspci'
<mheath> Jarhead756, try lynx or elinks (also called links or links2).
<Hobbsee> cables: obviously, if they've responded to that, then calling them again for the next user is fine.  if they dont repsond the first time, they're probably nto there.
<cables> mikejanssen, ok, but it's not a mozilla project, i don't think...
<mheath> Jarhead756, I believe one or more of those comes with a basic ubuntu install
<mikejanssen> = X
<nomasteryoda> D7x, you have to edit the /etc/apache2/apache.conf file...
<linxeh> slavik: I'm on xchat now anyway, I'm getting used to tabs, but it is a bit odd
<cables> Hobbsee, thanks for helping me
<slavik> linxeh: any experience with encoding?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Done. What info you need?
<Hobbsee> cables: and calling !ops for the hell of it is discouraged, because it's distracting, yet another highlight, etc.
<mikejanssen> oh shh and just dl it
<Hobbsee> cables: no problem :)
<eck> \quit leaving work
<linxeh> slavik: as in crypto? or in audio coding ?
<cables> Hobbsee, I'm not the !ops for the hell of it kinda person :)
<Jarhead756> mheath: how would i run it? something like "lynx www.google.com"
<Hobbsee> cables: oh good.  some are.
<mheath> Jarhead756, yep.
<gyaresu> omglazers: Does it recognize the chip yet?
<slavik> linxeh: video/audio, I am looking around for nice GUIs for mencoder
<linxeh> slavik: or text encoding? eg unicode/ etc
<D7x> nomasteryoda, yes, but where is the root directory setting?
<omglazers> omglazers: Nope. Still an unknown device
<mheath> Jarhead756, or just "lynx" and use the menus to go to a new address.
<nomasteryoda> D7x, i just setup ubuntu server... /var/www
<Jarhead756> mheath: it doesn't seem lynx is installed.
<linxeh> slavik: no idea sorry - not my cup of tea (I'm more into NLP / text processing, semantic web/networks/understanding, and music)
<mheath> Jarhead756, try "links" or"links2" or "elinks".
<slavik> linxeh: k
<Lazergunz> Trying to install the Nvidia drivers still >.<, done everything so far apart from it sais ' No precompiled Kernal Inteface ' and it cant find a suitable. Any ideas?
<linxeh> slavik: I probably should get into that too though :)
<nomasteryoda> linxeh, ampache for music...
<nomasteryoda> =D
<mheath> Jarhead756, I'm not using Ubuntu at the moment and I can
<Jarhead756> mheath: sudo apt-get install lynx works for me!
<mikejanssen> one thing i hate about my ipod...when i use it on windows...then use it on linux...makes me delete/rebuild list
<nexact_> hello all, does anyone know if there's an application that permit to recover erased files on a ntfs partition ?
<slavik> linxeh: one problem I have so far is that there is no avisynth on linux and hence no YATTA
<nomasteryoda> "for the love of music" actually
<mikejanssen> i wish it would just recognize its the same computer
<mheath> Jarhead756, *and I can't remember which name Ubuntu uses
<Jarhead756> mheath: here it is, its working fine, thanks
<Plecebo> I'm having trouble with GRUB, it is not counting down to the default boot entry, anyon
<D7x> nomasteryoda: yes, but I don't see any place in the conf file pointing to that
<nomasteryoda> D7x, i just setup ampache last weekend... and Ubuntu server ...
<Plecebo> anyone heard of that?
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<phixnay> why doesn't flac work on amarok?
<redDEAD> how do i find out how much of my system ram is being used for my integrated video card on my laptop?
<linxeh> nomasteryoda: no, as in making (playing / writing) it - I have a pretty nice home studio, and play jazz piano/keyboards/drums semi professionally
<foutrelis> hey :) The issue I am facing is this. While playing a song in Rythmbox, the sound sounds really awful (distorted). Like the bass are set too high or something. This happens to some songs, not all. Where to look to fix this problem?
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> very cool
<linxeh> nomasteryoda: for the network audio stuff I use firefly / mt-daapd and itunes like stuff :p
<Lazergunz> eck: Any ideas about these nvidia drivers :) ? ' No precompiled kernal interface '
<linxeh> Lazergunz: check /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common etc
<D7x> I suppose maybe I should just add my user to the group controlling /var/www
<linxeh> Lazergunz: make sure "nv" doesnt appear in the list of modules
<nomasteryoda> linxeh, i do a site for a guy who produces mostly bluegrass music groups here in Middle GA... quite fun
<linxeh> Lazergunz: and make sure you have nvidia-glx etc installed
<linxeh> nomasteryoda: cool - I do a lot of classical recording, mainly of english pipe organs, but also of bands and orchestras from time to time (digital mixer / hardware recorder for live, but going to use Ardour2 for editing up the latest recordings)
<bugnthecode> I just installed edgy on my tc4400 tablet pc at work, and had everything working just right. I shut the machine down and came home and now the stylus isn't working. What has changed is that at work I had it in a dock which had a monitor, a mouse, and a keyboard connected to it. Any ideas why this would just stop working?
<gyaresu> omglazers: Hey. I found this article http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=16&t=4279
<omglazers> gyaresu: Wow awesome
<nomasteryoda> cool... another friend does recording, but uses a raw digital recorder... can do like 9 hours .. he hooks into the main board at these concerts... but uses sony product to sync/edit
<omglazers> gyaresu: What should I do? third post down?
<nomasteryoda> he wants to use ubuntu and audacity, etc
<Jarhead756> is there some way i can connect to, for example, aim, from within terminal?
<phixnay> audacity is awesome!
<Jarhead756> phixnay: i like audacity too
<foutrelis> ok if I cannot fix this issue with Rythmbox, which media player do you suggest? :)
<gyaresu> omglazers: I've found the driver package at the marvell site http://marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36
<Jarhead756> foutrelis: what are you trying to do?
<Isarl> is anybody bored or generous enough to help me figure out how to get my wireless card working in Ubuntu?  ^^;
<redDEAD> how do i find out how much of my system ram is being used for my integrated video card on my laptop?
<nomasteryoda> D7x, ServerRoot "/etc/apache2" quoted from my apache.conf file...
<foutrelis> Jarhead756: While playing a song in Rythmbox, the sound sounds really awful (distorted). Like the bass are set too high or something. This happens to some songs, not all.
<phixnay> foutrelis: audacious works well for me, for general playback of music
<foutrelis> phixnay: noted. thanks
<TheVault> What should I install? I am fooling around with the LIVE CD and I wanna know what should I install and get fimilar with
<omglazers> gyaresu: Did I ever tell you, that I love you?
<lufi1> aww
<Jarhead756> foutrelis: i have no clue, i use amarok, i really like amarok, its better than itunes, so i don't know what to say, what format are the songs in?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Because if this works im gonna buy you a fking porche
* gyaresu does love dance of awesomeness
<phixnay> TheVault: i'd get build-essential, linux-headers, and networkmanager for a start
<nomasteryoda> D7x, here it is... look into /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<foutrelis> Jarhead756: mp3. hmmm.. I ll trying playing them back in that Movie player (totem I think) to see if the problem is about Rythmbox or not.. hmm
<nomasteryoda> /var/www is right there...
<TheVault> Good idea phixnay....but I mean software in general
<phixnay> Jarhead756: does flac work for you in amarok? I installed amarok and it wouldn't play flac, though all my other players would
<TheVault> For some reason, I'm in this big mood of learning ubuntu all of a sudden
<Jarhead756> foutrelis: good idea. however, i think both of those use gstreamer as their base.
<lufi1> phixnay: you'll need libxine-extracodecs for flac
<nomasteryoda> Jarhead756, did you install the libmad?
<Jarhead756> phixnay: flac? im not familar with that. is that aac?
<phixnay> lufi1: thanks, I'll try
<lufi1> flac is lossless
<nomasteryoda> oh no.. foutrelis
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<phixnay> Jarhead756: Free Lossles Audio Codec
<Isarl> Jarhead756: flac is its own lossless codec
<Jarhead756> nomasteryoda: i use amarok with xine
<nomasteryoda> ya
<TheVault> is Frostwire hard to install? if not then I'm going to teach myself how(linux noob that I am lol)
<nomasteryoda> me too
<foutrelis> Jarhead756: hmmm!!! the mp3 sounds great in totem! wow :P
<cables> !frostwire | TheDebugger
<ubotu> TheDebugger: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
* foutrelis is confused
<cables> !frostwire | TheVault
<tunganet> Can anyone tell me how to make my refresh rate stop going back to 45 hz (interlaced)?
<ubotu> TheVault: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jarhead756> phixnay: i have never tried to play those, what version of amarok you using?
<TheVault> Frostwire is basicly Limewire but open source?
<tunganet> Can anyone tell me how to make my refresh rate stop going back to 45 hz (interlaced)?
<cables> TheVault, yep
<TheVault> SWEET
<cables> !repeat | tunganet
<ubotu> tunganet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheVault> What else should I install?
<Jarhead756> TheVault: i use gtk gnutella, i like it a lot, and you can install it from add/remove.
<TheVault> alrighty Jarhead756
<phixnay> Jarhead756: the latest one in synaptic. I read on the amarok page that flac was broken in the lastest build, so I guess I'll just wait for the fix to come
<Traveler8> Hello
<TheVault> whats a good Mp3 player program?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Gimme a second my idiot roomie has no burning soft on his mac im going to put one on and put the driver on the linux so maybe you can help me from there when im done :)
* foutrelis is thinking what to do with Rythmbox.. I really like its simplicity
<phixnay> TheVault: you can get "bum" which lets you mess around with stuff that loads on boot
<lufi1> TheVault: everyone loves amarok
<Isarl> Hmmm....
<TheVault> amarok, is that in the Add/Remove in the Applications?
<blanky> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<gyaresu> omglazers: No problem. USB flash disk would be helpfull.
<Jarhead756> phixnay: im not sure, do the files play in other programs?
<cables> TheVault, only prob with Amarok is that it has like 112 mb of KDE deps if you don't already have kde
<lufi1> TheVault: i dunno, sudo apt-get install amarok
<omglazers> gyaresu: DOH
<lufi1> cables: yeah, but it's worth it imo
<Plecebo> anyone have an idea why grub would NOT be counting down, it just sits at 10 seconds... menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8325/
<cables> lufi1, yep :)
<omglazers> gyaresu: I am made of epic fail :(
<TheVault> well I don't wanna download huge files so I rather not, besides I am on Ubuntu anyway
<lufi1> TheVault: you might like banshee
<Jarhead756> cables: and after all the deps, some features don't work right, what about exaile, isn't it supposed to be really good too?
<Isarl> I'm having problems with my Intel 3945 wireless card.  When trying to install the driver, I get an error message involving the IEEE80211 subsystem and something about "out of tree"... can anybody help, please?
<phixnay> Jarhead756: yeah they do. since the people on the amarok website said it's a bug, there's probably nothing to do about it
* foutrelis thanks Jarhead756 and phixnay for their time and goes google hunting :)
<Jarhead756> phixnay: well, they may fix it soon, you could try converting the files.
<TheVault> I'll try that. Besides doing a full update, how do I just update Firefox to 2.0.2?
<cables> TheVault, it will update itself.
<blanky> http://icculus.org/openbox/screenshots.php
<lufi1> TheVault: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cables> TheVault, Ubuntu updates all the apps you have installed, automatically.
<phixnay> Jarhead756: lol, I like my flac files, I'll just use amarok for mp3s I have for the time being
<TraceGreen> hello, when i try to use pptpconfig to build my vpn, everything seems ok, but if i run pon ***, I can just ping vpn server. why?
<cables> TheVault, lufi1 's command will do it right away, but ubuntu will pop up a notification whenever there are software updates.
<craig> i need help, i installed the alternate install...I can't boot after installation...i just get the kubuntu screen and it freezes...its a graphic driver problem...my card doesn't like the generic one...what command line options can i give so that it i can get into kubuntu
<pingping> how do i specify a port to ping with the ping command?
* foutrelis brb
<Jarhead756> how can i update firefox to 2.0.2? i downloaded the tar.gz and extracted it, but i want to update the main firefox. for it to automatically update, it has to be in the repos, right? in my repos 1.5 something is the latest (dapper).
<omglazers> gyaresu: OK, I got it onto the desktop and opened it.. im at the unzipping utility I believe.. what should I do now?
<omglazers> gyaresu: I never knew how to install stuff on nux :(
<lufi1> Jarhead756: you don't have to do anything outside of ubuntu. just run sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal
<bugnthecode> how would I be able to determine what port a device is connected to?
<lufi1> Jarhead756: oh, whoops
<lufi1> Jarhead756: didn't read your whole message.
<Jarhead756> lufi1: i don't think i can can i?
<EkToBoT> so many questions
<lufi1> Jarhead756: yeah, you can. extract it and move it to /opt or someplace like that
<lufi1> Jarhead756: then run /opt/firefox/firefox
<Jarhead756> oh, i am using 2.0.2 right now, i just wanted the one that was already installed on here to be updated, something to do with being "clean" i guess.
<lufi1> Jarhead756: actually, there may be a backport
<lufi1> let me check
<gyaresu> omglazers: open up a terminal and change into the drivers directory (cool with that?).
<EkToBoT> firefox updates automaticaly anyways....
<pingping> how do i specify a port to ping with the ping command?
<Jarhead756> lufi1: alright.
<omglazers> gyaresu: Alright lemme get 'em out and cd there
<lufi1> Jarhead756: oh, ok. then don't worry about it
<meezyfuh> if i install java do i need to restart before it will work in firefox?
<Jarhead756> lufi1: i guess i will wait for feisty, it should be updated there shouldn't it
<EkToBoT> no
<lufi1> Jarhead756: yes
<cables> meezyfuh, you should restart firefox. Not the whole computer.
<lufi1> Jarhead756: the thing with dapper is you're going to be receiving support for 5 years but you'll be using o.l.d. software :P
<EkToBoT> yes i agree
<meezyfuh> cables: i don't think it worked. i am still seeing 'click here to install plugin'
<Jarhead756> lufi1: LTS, right? isn't there supposed to be a newer LTS coming out soon?
<lufi1> Jarhead756: have no idea
<phixnay> Jarhead756: one comes out every 18months
<EkToBoT> can anyone help about using usb memory cards between ubuntu and windows???
<Jarhead756> lufi1: i heard feisty was planned to be, but then i later heard it isn't going to be, so who knows.
<EkToBoT> it seems to go abit strange
<omglazers> gyaresu: I wont lie to you. I have no clue how to change directories in linux. CD apparently is not the same command lol
<phixnay> Jarhead756: so another year or so I think
<preaction> EkToBoT: you need to make sure ubuntu formats the USB card in FAT32
<EkToBoT> cd..
<Jarhead756> omglazers: cd is the command
<cables> omglazers, it is cd.
<mikejanssen> heh
<Jarhead756> omglazers: use something like cd /home/YOUR NAME/Desktop
<EkToBoT> is one fullstop . one directory and .. is 2?
<gyaresu> omglazers: no problem. All commands are case sensetive.
<omglazers> ok, well, it wont let me do that jar
<preaction> EkToBoT: . is the current directory. .. is the parent directory
<koabara> is there any update for kernel-2.6.15-k7? i havent seen any k7 optimised kernel recently
<EkToBoT> thanks :)
<EkToBoT> any ideas onthe usb??
<Jarhead756> omglazers: try this. cd /home
<koabara> is there any update for kernel-2.6.15-k7? i havent seen any k7 optimised kernel recently
<EkToBoT> yeah that is just specifying a directory
<omglazers> Jarhead756: works. DOESNT work when I try to go to /desktop
<preaction> EkToBoT: above ^, is the USB drive formatted in Fat32?
<gyaresu> omglazers: You've got the terminal open right. It will have opened up to your home directory. Did you save the file to your Desktop?
<Jarhead756> omglazers: it has to be Desktop, it is case sensitive
<omglazers> gyaresu: I did. I just cant CD into desktop
<lufi1> omglazers: desktop is ~/Desktop
<gyaresu> omglazers: Case sensetive...
<omglazers> No no
<EkToBoT> i have no idea about what format it is
<omglazers> It says 'no such file or dir'
<koabara> is there any update for kernel-2.6.15-k7? i havent seen any k7 optimised kernel recently
<koabara> is there any update for kernel-2.6.15-k7? i havent seen any k7 optimised kernel recently
<koabara> is there any update for kernel-2.6.15-k7? i havent seen any k7 optimised kernel recently
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'ls -l'
<omglazers> OHHH
<preaction> EkToBoT: it has to be FAT32
<omglazers> I had to do a ~
<Jarhead756> use cd /home, then you can use "ls" to to see the folders and files in that dir] 
<preaction> !repeat > koabara
<lufi1> koabara: asking once is sufficient. apparently no one knows
<omglazers> gyaresu: Sorry it was ~/desktop
<EkToBoT> i originaly used it in windows but i used it to transsfre some files from ubuntu
<meezyfuh> cables: can i pm?
<tannerld> does anyone know how to fix http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1334828689#post1334828689
<gyaresu> omglazers: cool. So 'cd destop'
<cables> meezyfuh, go ahead
<cables> gyaresu, nope. cd ~/Desktop
<omglazers> gyaresu: Ok im in the folder where I put the drivers
<omglazers> gyaresu: on the desktop I mean
<preaction> EkToBoT: Open Settings > Administration > Disks (or whatever), you'll probably find it there
<lufi1> gyaresu: ~ is a variable for your home directory, fyi
<Jarhead756> omglazers: so you have it working now?
<doff> how can I change maximum send packet size(mtu?)?
<EkToBoT> k i will check how do i pm?
<Jarhead756> cables: so you can use ~/ to skip all of the paths sometimes?
<preaction> EkToBoT: why would you want to pm?
<lufi1> doff: doesn't your modem have that configurability?
<omglazers> Jarhead756: Yup.
<gyaresu> lufi1: I have a black belt in nix but thanks.
<preaction> Jarhead756: when the start of the path is /home/$USER
<cables> Jarhead756, ~ = your home folder
<EkToBoT> no lol like you did
<Asimo> hello all, can someone help me please. i'm trying to run Ubuntu and after the loading bar finishes my monitor goes off? but when i did it with virtual machine it worked?
<lufi1> gyaresu: ah, well i didn't know :P
<EkToBoT> to keep track
<Jarhead756> cables: oh, thats cool. i can use that all the time.
<preaction> EkToBoT: that isn't a pm, that's just me putting your name in front
<cables> Jarhead756, . = current folder, .. = parent folder, ~ = home folder
<xreyye> I'm having a problem with not being able to set my monitor to max refresh rate. Running ati with fglrx drivers. Anyone know a solution?
<preaction> EkToBoT: try typing "prea" then hitting the "tab" key
<gyaresu> omglazers: ignore everyone else please :) too much help here atm.
<omglazers> gyaresu: Sorry about all of that. Im in the folder, sorry. :(
<omglazers> gyaresu: Can do. Sorry.
<phixnay> Asimo: have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<wwallace_lap> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EkToBoT> preaction:
<gyaresu> omglazers: Absolutely no problem.
<doff> lufi1, don't know) I've got a vpn (pptp) tunnel. I do have to change it's config files?
<Jarhead756> omglazers: also, try this, use tab to finish the paths. for example, instead of typing /home, type /h then hit tab, and it will finish it for you
<EkToBoT> preaction: erm hello
<gyaresu> omglazers: So now 'vi install.sh
<mikejanssen> why do programs just up and exit themselves in ubuntu?
<lufi1> doff: well, for me, my modem has a web-based configure page which allows you to set specifics like mtu and such
<EkToBoT> lol doesnt make a difference on my screen
<omglazers> Jarhead756: knew that
<preaction> EkToBoT: just realize, everyone else can still see you talk, which is good because they can help if i happen to tell you something wrong
<omglazers> gyaresu: ok doing it now
<mikejanssen> like...my songbird just quit on me
<Jarhead756> omglazers: ok
<phixnay> Asimo: you can use defaults for most tings but when you get to video driver, choose "vesa" and hopefully that will solve your problems
<lufi1> mikejanssen: that would probably be a crash
<doff> lufi1, no) ethernet card not modem
<EkToBoT> preaction: thats kool
<Jarhead756> mikejanssen: you are probably talking about when you try to start something in terminal, and it doesn't work so well.
<preaction> mikejanssen: there are multiple reasons, the main one being Segmentation Fault
<lufi1> doff: ah, i don't know then
<mikejanssen> nah
<tbodine> Can anyone tell me how to remove the icons from my minimized windows in my window list?
<mikejanssen> sometimes gaim does it
<omglazers> gyaresu: Brought it up
<mikejanssen> now songbird just did it
<doff> btw does anybody know how to restart pptp vpn tunnel connection?
<preaction> mikejanssen: if you run the program from a terminal, you might get some output on the reason it closed
<gyaresu> omglazers: vi is _the_ cli text editor to learn because it's on every system. Later have a look at 'vimtutor'.
<omglazers> gyaresu: So noted
<EkToBoT> preaction: thanks for the help
<gyaresu> omglazers: Ok. You see the very first line "#!/bin/sh"
<preaction> omglazers: otherwise "nano" is an easy one, just not as ubiquitous
<ahlalo_elyon> What am I supposed to do when, in KDE's User Management program, clicking on "Administrator Mode" does NOT ask for my password (nor does it allow me to make changes)??
<omglazers> gyaresu: I do
<ahlalo_elyon> I asked in #kubuntu, but no one seems to know.
<phixnay> gyaresu: I've been wanting to ask this a long time, what's the major difference between nano and vim?
<preaction> phixnay: nano is simple and stupid, vim is God's Own Editor
<riotkittie> vim is evil. nano is not.
<phixnay> lol I love you people
<Bogaurd> hi.. I'm trying to setup my xbindkeys to work with key combinations - I know how to map single keys/buttons, but I want to have have CTRL + ALT + P run a specific command - anybody know how i'd note that in the .xbindkeysrc file?
<gyaresu> omglazers: just for now (cause it's easier to explain, use the cursor keys to move over the cursor over the 's'
<omglazers> gyaresu: Done
<kitche> phixnay: nano is like notepad pretty much
<preaction> a lot like the old DOS program "edit"
<bulmer> Bogaurd: go man loadkeys
<preaction> though so is emacs
<phixnay> what does vim do that's so powerful then? I thought a text editor was a text editor
<professor> when I try to edit files through the gui, it tells me I dont have permission to do so, how do I change that without going into terminal
<riotkittie> alt f2 gksu gedit file
<gyaresu> omglazers: hit the letter 'i' on the keyboard and you will be placed in 'interactive' mode. Then just hit the letters 'b' then 'a'. That will make the line read "#!/bin/bash".
<riotkittie> alt + f2
<doff> and one more question what differs are there between distributions? for ex 6.06 and 6.10? is 6.10? can I upgrade from 6.06 lts to other distributive?
<Jarhead756> professor: i don't think you can do that, but there is some script you can add into nautilus to allow you to right click and click sudo open
<professor> does anyone know
<Jarhead756> professor: I THINK.
<omglazers> gyaresu: Done
<doff> *is 6.10 better
<professor> ok
<gyaresu> omglazers: That will make the script run in the 'bash' shell rather than the 'sh' shell. (See 'man bash' for a head trip of command line goodness)
<riotkittie> 6.10 and 6.06 are versions of a distribution, not distros themselves </anal retentive>
<Jarhead756> phixnay: i see what you mean, one person will tell you 1 is the best, another person will tell you 2 is the best (you see the comparison)
<professor> ok another question that has been haunting me
<Jarhead756> professor: ?
<professor> I cant get wine to work, I just figured out that the source packets that you download from
<At0mic_P1> Gah what happened to the old internet where you could actually download a song with no problems?
<colbert> Hi I am trying to sync my Treo 650 Palm device with Ubuntu, and when I press the hotsync button using gnome-pilot, it keeps crashing.. can someone help please ??
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to install LILO from the alternate install CD?
<preaction> phixnay: vim has (a short list), syntax highlighting, auto-indent, spell check, scripting language, the ability to delete until wherever, the ability to mix commands for motion (like move one line, or move until the next K) with commands for editing (like delete)
<phixnay> Jarhead756: yeah, and both have good reasons for why they think so
<preaction> phixnay: but seriously, vim v. emacs is what we programmers call a "Holy War"
<professor> the packet manager is not the latest, or maybe Im doing something wrong, well anyways I installed it through terminal
<cables> professor, package manager?
<gyaresu> omglazers: Now if you hit the 'esc' key you will be back to 'normal'(not the right name) mode and now if you type :wq it will 'write and quit' (the colon lets you type in _lots_ of different commands for vim.
<professor> I get an error 6006
<preaction> phixnay: /msg fajita start a holy war <- to see a few others
<professor> and I have tried to uninstall it (wine)
<Evil_`> How do I install stuff with wine?
<Jarhead756> phixnay: "People forcing their opinion on others doesn't bother me one bit, what bothers me is when someone forces a wrong opinion on someone else"-me
<professor> no I get it once wine is running trying to open
<Jordan_U> Evil_`: Double click the install.exe
<phixnay> preaction: will do
<Evil_`> Jordan_U, does that mean, with wine...it's possible for viruses?
<professor> any tips anyone
<riotkittie> ok. on to my crisis of the moment. i am stuck in x and it makes me a sad panda.  popped my wireless card in and my TTYs are black screens with single blinking cursors. whats a girl gotta do to fix this? :P
<omglazers> gyaresu: Done'ed
<K3nto> could somebody tell me if linux would be good at recovering broken ipods?
<preaction> riotkittie: um... if you have no GUI, you're not in X
<lufi1> riotkittie: someone should take care of those TTYs
<phixnay> Jarhead756: what I don't like is when someone is giving you line by line instructions, and then you find out you've hosed your computer because he didn't tell you you were messing with the system
<Jarhead756> how would i go about sycing thunderbird, if possible, if ont, evolution with my ipod (im talking contacts
<preaction> K3nto: what do you mean by broken?
<professor> how do I run a system scan to see if anything is broken(software)
<gyaresu> omglazers: If all that goes well you should be back at the command prompt and can now run that 'shell script' by 'sudo ./install'
<Jarhead756> K3nto: what do you mean broken?
<Jordan_U> Evil_`: Yes, but they can only mess with files in your home folder, and you can set wine up so they basically can't do anything not having to due with the fake C: drive you make
<riotkittie> preaction:  uhm. if i had no GUI, i'd have not said i was stuck in X. kthx.
<omglazers> gyaresu: Will do it now. Whats bash versus sh ?
<K3nto> like it says to format with itunes, and sometimes it changes to black and white pictures of "do not disconnect"
<Evil_`> Jordan_U, how?
<professor> how do I run a system scan to see if anything is broken(software)
<preaction> Jarhead756: i don't know what iPods can be synced beyond music
<preaction> riotkittie: seems like login can't run, does "ps aux" show the other ttys?
<Jarhead756> K3nto: i don't understand iPods, they are confusing, I LOVE MINE. but, why can't they be like those cheap 50 dollars ones where you can drag a few mp3's into the root folders?
<professor> how do I run a system scan to see if anything is broken(software)
<gyaresu> omglazers: Just different shells. bash is more comprehensive and sh is more basic but therefore much faster. (scripts don't need TAB completion and other cool things that humans do :)
<Jordan_U> Evil_`: I don't actually know, I just know it's possible, try #winehq for info on wine
<Evil_`> eh, i'll just uninstall it
<omglazers> gyaresu: It keeps failing :(
<riotkittie> preaction:  nope
<professor> there is a way to put linux on your ipod
<Evil_`> actually, I think i'll try to find out how
<professor>  its pretty cool
<omglazers> gyaresu: I run it and once I do the options it just ends with 'installlation of sk98lin driver module failed'
<preaction> riotkittie: anything changed in your init since last it worked?
<K3nto> Jarhead756: i know. this is my last ipod. im thinking about swithing to Zune when it comes out in canada
<Jarhead756> professor: yes there is, also that rock box thing too, but aren't both supposed to greatly reduce battery life?
<gyaresu> omglazers: are you using sudo?
<phixnay> preaction: fajita's not on, I'll have to wait for later. is gnome vs kde also a holy war, or are they more relaxed
<omglazers> gyaresu: Yup. Password and all
<professor> dont know but I know that your memory is greatly expanded
<professor> clear
<Jarhead756> K3nto: i could be wrong, but aren't zunes supposed to be really bad? like not even being able to use as an external disk?
<riotkittie> preaction: not that i know of. this is a recurring issue when i put my wireless card in.
<Jordan_U> Evil_`: An easy thing to do with any program is just to create a user that only has access to it's own home folder and always run wine as that user
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'less install.sh'
<preaction> riotkittie: so removing the wireless card cures it?
<lufi1> K3nto: why? just get an mp3 player that doesn't require you to use its own software to use it.
<preaction> riotkittie: what type?
<gyaresu> omglazers: check that the first line was changed to '#!/bin/bash'
<Evil_`> Jordan_U, I'll try that :)
<Taime1> WHEN I GO TO INSTALL ICONS, IT TELLS ME THAT THE FILE FORMAT IS INVALID? WHY IS THAT?
<Taime1> sorry bout that
<Evil_`> Jordan_U, how would I make it only have access to it's own home folder?
<K3nto> Jarhead756: people got around that somehow. I believe the next generation of zunes will be reatly improved anyway (and simultaneously come to canada)
<Jordan_U> !caps | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Taime1> my wep key is in caps
<omglazers> gyaresu: ok ill do that
<preaction> Taime1: are you trying to install windows .ico files?
<K3nto> lufil: there arent any good one
<Taime1> i apologized right after i did that
<Jarhead756> lufi1: K3nto i like ipods, they are easily managable within linux if you give it some time.
<Taime1> why dont you wait
<riotkittie> preaction:  IIRC, i need to remove it and reboot.  its been a while since i've bothered with it tho, so i'm not sure . uhm the card is a d-link airplus
<K3nto> lufil: besides, i like the seamless integration
<Taime1> or  read it before you bark at me
<Taime1> it was an honest mistake
<preaction> riotkittie: you're removing physical hardware while the system is ON?
<lufi1> K3nto: yeah. i dunno, i think it's kind of tyrannical to force users into using one app
<sortadi> hey there
<sortadi> one question
<omglazers> gyaresu: It was changed
<preaction> riotkittie: this isn't a hotplug device, is it? USB / Firewire?
<phixnay> K3nto: or put rockbox on your mp3 player
<sortadi> in which branch of debian is ubuntu based?
<Jordan_U> Taime1: Sory, I thought you meant "sorry I had to do that" at first
<gyaresu> omglazers: another thing you can do is check that the symbolic link /usr/src/linux is pointed at the right directory 'ls -l /usr/src/linux'. It should be the same as the output from 'uname -a'.
<sortadi> the stable ubuntu release?
<Taime1> anyway, no prob...it does look prett bad when i type in caps
<Jordan_U> sortadi: Unstable I bleive
<riotkittie> preaction: no, not removing hardware while the machine is on.             no, not usb/firewire. pcmcia.
<Jarhead756> phixnay: is rockbox any good? how about on my ipod? what are the benifits of it?
<K3nto> lufil: not if the app is a really good on, which itunes is
<sortadi> isn't it testing?
<Taime1> my wep key is in caps, it was the last thing i typed :/
<jamaur> hey all, I'm looking for a video capture device that would work with an old video card, would the following do? http://www.adstech.com/products/USBAV-191-EF/sysreq/USBAV_191_req.asp?pid=USBAV-191-EF
<Jarhead756> phixnay: i have a video 30gb
<omglazers> gyaresu: This is what it says it fails 'check kernel header files (not found)'
<K3nto> phixnay: will it go onto any mp3 player?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Thats the only thing that fails
<K3nto> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<omglazers> gyaresu: Says the kernel header isnt found and that I need to install it and make a symbolic link
<Taime1> anyway, i am installing linux icons in the original uncompressed format
<Taime1> but it keeps giving me that error about invalid format
<CSVarg> Does anyone have any experience with Gateway laptops ?
<gyaresu> omglazers: bugger. I thought this might be a problem. Can you see linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386 or something like it in '/usr/src/' ?
<phixnay> Jarhead: from what I know, rockbox works pretty well on the hardware it supports. I wouldn't install it if I didn't know how to put the original software back though
<Jordan_U> Taime1: Did you decompress it first ( if so it won't work ) ?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Lemme go there
<Taime1> did that , same problem
<omglazers> gyaresu: the fail message says this part though:
<Jarhead756> K3nto: do you use rockbox? if so on what?
<riotkittie> i would suck it up and just pop my wired card back in BUT then i cant squeeze my usb card in. which means i either lose teh mouse and plug my external hd into a usb 1.1 hub, or keep the mouse and go from 411gb to 11gb :P
<preaction> riotkittie: anything interesting in dmesg or boot.log ?
<Jordan_U> Taime1: Where did you get it from?
<K3nto> Jarhead756: i dont
<riotkittie> brb. let me look.
<Taime1> gnome look
<omglazers> gyaresu: 'please install linux header file development package or create a symbolic link from the /usr/src/kernel_version directory to linux'
<K3nto> but i have an old rca mp3 player that restarts itself repeatedly that i would like to fix
<gyaresu> omglazers: You will probably need to manually get a couple of packages on the mac and manually install them. (It's easy)
<omglazers> gyaresu: 'then it gives an example line or two to run'
<omglazers> gyaresu: OK
<gyaresu> omglazers: ignore all that.
<Jordan_U> Taime1: You should literally be able to drag the link directly from gnome-look to the preferences and it should download it and install, I would try that
<gyaresu> Can you please tell me if there are any folders when you 'ls -l /usr/src/'
<omglazers> gyaresu: I went to the usr/src and I see two folders. both kernels
<Mixx> i've got mythweb serving recorded programs as myth:\\<server>/recordings/<filename>.mpg so I can watch them via VLC on Windows.  Is there a way I can similarly associate the Myth:\\ protocol in Firefox with VLC on a separate linux box?
<Taime1> to what preferences?
<gyaresu> omglazers: Ooh. That's good.
<Taime1> the install icon dialog?
<omglazers> gyaresu: I think they're kernels? 'linux-headers2.6.17-10' and a second one named that with -generic at the end
<gyaresu> omglazers: Yay!
<aleska__> I just saw some back and forth about rockbox...I just installed it today on my iPod mini...so far I think I like it!
<Jordan_U> Taime1: I don't know, I am stuck in OSx until someone helps me fix GRUB :)
<ToddEDM> hello everyone
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'cd /usr/src'
<Taime1> ouch
<cables> Jordan_U, OS X isn't a bad place to be :)
<cables> Jordan_U, if that happened to me, I'd be on WinXP :(
<ToddEDM> lol
<omglazers> gyaresu: ok, which one next? generic or not?
<lineman60> is there a gnome front end for GDB?
<ToddEDM> heres a story someone might find humorous......
<peeps> if I download a .dewb file directly, and it says it is for dapper, is there any reason it wouldn't work for edgy?
<Jordan_U> Taime1: wait, I think the dragging directly may only work on art.gnome.com ( good site, I like it better than gnome-look )
<peeps> *.deb*
<peeps> lol
<Taime1> i see
<gyaresu> omglazers: What's happening here is we make a symbolic link called 'linux' pointed at the kernel-headers folder that matches the name of the kernel that you are currently running.
<omglazers> gyaresu: OK
<fiyawerx> hey guys, if you somehow remove yourself from sudoer group (friend did on ubuntu) can you readd yourself somehow?
<gili> does
<fiyawerx> and .. is gnomebaker or another app to burn iso's included with the default ubuntu install?
<Jordan_U> fiyawerx: Yes,
<omglazers> gyaresu: ln -s /usr/src/kernel /usr/src/linux ?
<lineman60> fiyawex try reboot in grub type a (sspace)1
<gyaresu> omglazers: You find out what kernel you're running with 'uname -a'
<omglazers> gyaresu: generic version
<Evil_`> how would I remove wine?
<Jordan_U> fiyawerx: From the GUI just re-check the allow user to administrate ( or something like that ) box, or edit the sudoers file manually
<lineman60> that should  boot you in single user mode
<Jordan_U> Evil_`: sudo apt-get remove wine
<Evil_`> thanks
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'sudo ln -s linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic linux' (if I got the right name for your headers folder...)
<lineman60> as root, then just type passwd get a root password
<fiyawerx> how bout the iso burning issue? what can you use in gnome on a default install?
<omglazers> gyaresu: OK, lemme try it
<sortadi> could anybody pleae make a /sysinfo?
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'ls -l linux' should tell you where 'linux' is pointed at.
<Jordan_U> fiyawerx: You can right click the iso and go to burn, or use cdrecord /path/to/iso from the terminal
<ToddEDM> i installed ubuntu the other day, but i had no sound...... so after a few days trying to get drivers installed for the sound , and grafx card, i gave up, looked all night last night to find a good repalcement settled on edubuntu, WOW, the live CD has sound, and the grafx were working properly.... lets install it....DAMN stuck at 40%, tried a few times, then gave up..SO i downloaded mepis, looks ok... UHHH OHHH the fackin touchpad doesnt w
<ToddEDM> back to install ubuntu
<ToddEDM> :P
<fiyawerx> thanks guys
<omglazers> gyaresu: OK, I did it. I think it worked
<SoftICE> ?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Ok, I think it worked!
<omglazers> gyaresu: Lemme try installing it again
<ToddEDM> thats my lil story... hope someone gets a giggle
<gyaresu> omglazers: change back to the DriverInstall directory and... Yeah that ^^ :)
<a_lacsa> hello
<riotkittie> preaction:  err. i dont seem to have a boot log :o
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Are you following the wiki or a blog post? ( there are some bloggers that think they know a lot more than they do... )
<riotkittie> and dmesg held no clue.
<omglazers> YES
<omglazers> YES
<CSVarg> Is there any way to override a SETUP password on a Gateway laptop ?
<omglazers> I CAME
<omglazers> IT WORKED
<tannerld> does anyone know how to fix http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1334828689#post1334828689
<omglazers> at least it installed!
<omglazers> gyaresu: Do I have to restart? =-O
<riotkittie> CSVarg: setup ... BIOS?
<gyaresu> omglazers: No.
<SoftICE> hi, am i already in, or need a register?
<omglazers> gyaresu: I LOVE YOU
<omglazers> gyaresu: Its there!!!
<CSVarg> riot: yes
<gyaresu> omglazers: I don't know if it 'modprobed' the kernel for you or not.
<preaction> riotkittie: it's /var/log/boot, but it's just the output of init (which may be useful nonetheless)
<omglazers> gyaresu: Google.com never looked so good!!!!
<riotkittie> CSVarg: take the CMOS battery out for about two minutes and it will reset...
<CSVarg> alright
<CSVarg> thank you
<gyaresu> omglazers: oh cool. Well I'd reboot to see whether the module is autoloaded or not.
<gyaresu> omglazers: (congrats bye the way)
<a_lacsa> hello, Im quite new to ubuntu. i am trying to find where i need to save the files for the website i am making. i already have apache2 installed but i cant find /htdocs. where is it?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Thank you so goddamn much
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U... i was just installing, and trying things out
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: they're probably in /var/www/
<omglazers> gyaresu: At least now that I have the internet I can learn linux properly, on the desktop
<riotkittie> preaction: not there, i swear.
<preaction> riotkittie: what version of ubuntu?
<gyaresu> omglazers: Very welcome. Reboot the machine and let me know if it still works. I'll keep an I out for you .
<riotkittie> preaction: dapper
<preaction> riotkittie: ah, that might explain it. any problem with a dist-upgrade?
<a_lacsa> @firefly: /var/www/ is read only in my view.. do i need to login as root?
<cchance>  I get the error "The Share name was not valid or something to that extent with Samba accessing it over a windows 98 can some one help me resolve this or give me a sample config file? I have got it setup now for domain controll (ass you can see)
<cchance> as*
<armadill0> I've got this strange issue when I try to ALT+TAB between windows in KDE.  I'm using nvidia twinview for dual LCD, and I've noticed that my alt+tab "list" only shows the windows for that LCD, not the other (and visa versa)  How can I get my alt+tab to list all windows on the desktop?  thanks... its drivin me nuts
<omglazers> gyaresu: I think it worked. Do I have to worry about video card drivers too ?
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: you need to change the permissions so you can read and write to that directory
<riotkittie> err. as in... upgrade to edgy?
<Jordan_U> armadill0: #kubuntu may be more helpfull for KDE
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: you can use chown username /path/todirectory/
<gyaresu> omglazers: what gfx chip do you have?
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: lemme dig up a tutorial for ya
<a_lacsa> ok i will try that now firefly
<cchance> logon home = \\homeserver\%U\winprofile
<armadill0> Jordan_U;  good point, I'll give that a shot too
<cchance> Is that correct
<omglazers> gyaresu: 7900 nvidia gs
<a_lacsa> ok thanks
<gyaresu> !nvidia > omglazers
<omglazers> gyaresu: Er? :|
<gyaresu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omglazers> Yay
<omglazers> :P
<omglazers> Thanks
<omglazers> im going to jump back on, on the desktop brb
<riotkittie> brb. going to the forums. :o
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2121716
<a_lacsa> thanks firefly. btw i tryed chown.. it gave an error: operation not permitted
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: yeah, commandline is tricky, I would do "sudo nautilus" then go to the directory, right click to properties, and change the owership to you
<Confuse> hi
<cchance> I get the error "The Share name was not valid or something to that extent with Samba accessing it over a windows 98 can some one help me resolve this or give me a sample config file? I have got it setup now for domain controll (ass you can see)
<Ramsed> Has "the powerpc community" a website where they release things, like the latest herd 5 for powerpc (I know it has been drop officially) ?
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: in the permissions tab
<a_lacsa> firefly: ok trying that now
<Jordan_U> Ramsed: It's still going to be developed, just not supported
<omglazers> !nvidia
<Ramsed> Jordan_U: but where, I can't find a community website, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-powerpc does not contain to much
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gyaresu> omglazers: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy This should do it.
<cchance> Do i have to Yell to get some attention
<cchance> Dont flatter me with the dang wait crap
<gyaresu> !patience | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sloof3> Is it possible to use checkinstall to make a deb from a .bin
<cchance> that relly ticks me off
<cchance> hmm
<cchance> their
<omglazers> gyaresu: How do I make sure I have the universe and multiverse in the adept manager enabled?
<gyaresu> !repos > omglazers
<wolfspirit> is there any possible way to install kernel 2.6.20 via a repository for edgey?
<cchance> I get the error "The Share name was not valid or something to that extent with Samba accessing it over a windows 98 can some one help me resolve this or give me a sample config file? I have got it setup now for domain controll (ass you can see)
<gyaresu> wolfspirit: I think you have to build it from source and add all the patches yourself. It may well break more than it fixes
<gyaresu> cchance: your client machine is win98?
<cchance> gyaresu why does it matter? It still connects
<riotkittie> arrgh :\
<cchance> gyaresu it sees my machine but it cant find the users home directory
<SoftICE> can anybody tell me how to configuration xchat? why the chars in every line is missing?
<cchance> path = /home/
<gyaresu> cchance: If you can't answer a clarifying question how is _anyone_ supposed to know what you are trying to achieve.
<hollar> <dank> you there?
<omglazers> gyaresu: Worked perfectly. Thank you, god of linux :P
<peeps> how do I uninstall a package that was installed via .deb?
<gyaresu> omglazers: The prayer was aimed at the deity and not me right ;)
<cchance> gyaresu, yes gyaresu it is
<gyaresu> peeps: apt-get remove thing
<omglazers> gyaresu: From what I hear, I now have to worship the penguin, so, I assum I meant tux :P
<a_lacsa> firefly: ok now I was able to copy my website files to www. but when i tried to access localhost, it showed 403 forbidden. earlier it was working fine
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: ok, now make sure the files you have in there have read access by everyone
<gabz> !glxinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<a_lacsa> ok lemme check that
<omglazers> gyaresu: I gotta say though, after all of that.. Kubuntu doesnt seem as nice as Gnome.
<gyaresu> cchance: Ok. Well win98 is crap at accessing smb shares so you have a problem there.
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: read access should be given to you the group and finally others
<riotkittie> anyone else want to take a stab at my nonexistant TTY issue? :P
<omglazers> gyaresu: At least now I can do this again if I need to next time if I wanna install gome ubuntu
<cchance> gyaresu, then why did i even try it.. i dont know why i do these things anyway
<gyaresu> omglazers: Out of the box they're all annoying. Keep messing around with settings till you get something you like.
<peeps> thanks gyaresu
<cchance> gyaresu oh well
<peeps> didn't think that would work if it wasn't installed via apt-get
<omglazers> gyaresu: Ill figure it out. :D
<gyaresu> cchance: I assume that was rhetorical?
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: it's in the permissions section that you just changed :)
<SoftICE> Confuse:?
<a_lacsa> ok
<cchance> gyaresu, i dont want to go into my bros computer messing this up, just so that i have to call some one out here to repair it
<gyaresu> omglazers: I use fluxbox as my manager because I set hotkeys to launch all the apps i use and it makes the whole thing very minimalist which is what I personally prefer.
<shulman> how do I install edgy onto a RAID1?
<cchance> this /s/ngs
<Mixx> i've got mythweb serving recorded programs as myth:\\<server>/recordings/<filename>.mpg so I can watch them via VLC on Windows.  Is there a way I can similarly associate the Myth:\\ protocol in Firefox with VLC on a separate linux box?
<riotkittie> win 98 ? dear god.
* cchance waits for answers from gyaresu
<riotkittie> fluxbox <3
<omglazers> gyaresu: Fluxbox huh? Ill google it
<firefly2442> Mixx: Preferences->Downloads->View and Edit Actions ? this is under 1.5
<gyaresu> cchance: You need to take a break my friend. Your frustration is palpable. Come back in a minute with a good outline of what you want to acheive and some well phrased questions and we'll see what we can do.
<riotkittie> argh. i might as well boot back into xp. this sucks.
<gyaresu> omglazers: omglazers welcome to the world of FLOSS. Anythings possible :)
<omglazers> gyaresu: =-O oh noes.
<riotkittie> i need to finetune my keys file :D
<omglazers> brb
<Turner> how do I install a SMP kernel?
<gyaresu> Turner: apt-cache search SMP
<Turner> linux-686-smp is already the newest version.
<Turner> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Turner> root@Mordor:/home/turner# uname -a
<Turner> Linux Mordor 2.6.17-11-386 #2 Thu Feb 1 19:50:13 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Turner> hm
<riotkittie> argh. i keep hitting ALT CTRL F7 and... realizing im in X. i want my TTYs back. excuse me while i cry like a girl :D
<firefly2442> Turner: is that the 1 not upgraded?
<gyaresu> Turner: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<a_lacsa> firefly: hmm still error 403.. what am i doing wrong? i did all that you said..
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: is the /var/www/ directory accessable to everyone with read privileges?
<Turner> yeah, only shows one processor
<Turner> going to try and reinstall 686-smp
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: can you tell me what it says when you do properties on the /var/www/ folder?
<a_lacsa> firefly: oh that what i did wrong.. i only changed the permissions in the files.. not the folder. it working now
<a_lacsa> thanks very much firefly!
<cwill1> anyone have any experience with prevu?
<firefly2442> a_lacsa: you bet, have fun with apache :)
<xtknight> are there any programs that can wrap a very simple, one-file usb windows driver for use in linux?  sorta like ndiswrapper but for a usb communication device (colorimeter)...
<gyaresu> Turner: "linux-686-smp - Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic"
<a_lacsa> firefly: thanks! will do
<steelb> are there any ikaruga type games for linux?
<catchjosh> Anyone running Edgy on a Lenovo T Series?
<eck> xtknight: i don't think so. there's a good chance you can find some code or a driver online, otherwise you have to go with a vm
<JamesBee1> hello
<xtknight> eck: i was thinking that.  unfortunately, the VMware drivers don't allow gamma adjustment so the colorimeter software won't work, to my knowledge...not sure though i should still be able to grab the icm it outputs and use it
<lastnode_> hi JamesBee1
<eck> i would imagine that a colorimeter is pretty simple and there is already a driver for it
<xtknight> eck: sadly, not for linux.  i may try to make my own driver for it
<JamesBee1> anyone ever play savage?
<SoftICE> JamesBee1:hello
<xtknight> eck: it seems like a very simple concept...just communicating with a serial device, right?
<JamesBee1> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> xtknight: it _seems_ simple, but i've never written a driver before, so who knows
<eshaase> does ubuntu's installer support setting up a system with lvm?
<eck> you can probably find a driver for another one and modify it for the device you have, if you are willing to do some hacking
<omglazers> Hey gyaresu, im trying method #2 and im on step #4 (
<omglazers> 4) Press CTRL-ALT-F1 (so as to get to the command line, not a windowed terminal, but out of the graphical interface GUI)
<omglazers> login with your username and password (if required)
<catchjosh> Better question -- anyone having trouble running the Live CD on any recent IBM / Lenovo notebook?
<omglazers> Shit sorry I didnt know it would do that
<omglazers> Err, anyways, its not working and I have no idea why. Im using the Konsole (since im in kubuntu)
<firefly2442> eshaase: yes, but I think you need the alternative ISO for that
<gyaresu> omglazers: s'aight.
<JamesBee1> i have a problem with a game's sound and i'm pretty new to the OS. can anyone help?
<eshaase> firefly2442: alternative iso?
<eck> catchjosh: i didn't when i installed edgy
<eshaase> firefly2442: how does that differ from the original one?
<gireesh> how do you enable nvidia in UBuntu? nvidia-glx enable?
<gyaresu> omglazers: Did you update you repos list and then upgrade?
<catchjosh> Eck: Thanks for the response. Did you try the Live CD or just straight install?
<JamesBee1> there's no ubuntu games channel is there?
<firefly2442> eshaase: it provides RAID support, and I think also LVM
<a_lacsa> just worndering.. is there an opensource messenger that can connect to yahoo messenger and will allow you to view webcams and do voice chat?
<eshaase> how closely does ubuntu follow debian's policies for file management (/etc, etc.)?
<gireesh> a_lacsa: kopete
<catchjosh> Eck: I've got a variety of 'buntu boxes, but this is the first time I've tried it on a lappy.
<omglazers> gyaresu: Pretty sure I did. I followed that link, enabled the two universes, added multiverse to the ends of each and reupdated
<eck> catchjosh: i think i used the live cd (might have been the netinstall though)
<cwill1> prevu is the bain of my existence right now:  I've got a dependency installed that _is_ the right version, but it keeps detecting an older version, and saying the package can't be installed because of it.  help!
<a_lacsa> ok gireesh thanks. ill look for it
<omglazers> gyaresu: Reran the fetch, all fetched.
<catchjosh> eck: if you don't mind me asking, what model are you on?
<gyaresu> omglazers: Did you 'upgrade' as well?
<eck> catchjosh: i did have a problem with the live cd a while back (breezy i think)
<eck> x40
<omglazers> gyaresu: Upgrade? Sorry, I dont think so?
<gireesh> how do I enable NVidia from the command line?
<eshaase> stability-wise, am i better of going with dapper drake or edgy eft?
<gyaresu> gireesh: Have you followed the !nvidia
<omglazers> gyaresu: Sorry :(
<catchjosh> eck: Any install issues? (Besides ATI drivers, the normal, etc.)
<gyaresu> omglazers: no problem.
<firefly2442> eshaase: yep http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ see the alternative section
<eshaase> firefly2442: ok, thanks
<gireesh> gyaresu: yeah I used my normal install procedure
<JamesBee1> anyone know how to install a better audio driver than the one that came prepackaged with the OS? (i believe i have an intel on board soundcard)
<sm0k3d> hey guys
<a_lacsa> gireesh: kopete seems to be for kde. i am using gnome.. can it still work?
<gireesh> but I get a screen not found error
<gireesh> a_lacsa: I dont see why not
<eshaase> firefly2442: stability-wise, am i better of going with dapper drake or edgy eft?
<eck> catchjosh: no. as i said, with breezy there was a problem where the screen would black out during the middle of the install (!), but other than that i haven't had any issues
<a_lacsa> gireesh: ok thanks very much. will try that
<gyaresu> omglazers: You can tell that I only use the cli. So my command knowledge is focused there (helps when you have no xserver running as well)
<firefly2442> eshaase: I would go with Edgy personally, but they're both good
<K3nto> !webcam
<gireesh> a_lacsa: a biiger challenge is going to be to get your webcam enabled and working
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<catchjosh> eck: Okay, thanks very much. You've been a great help.
<JamesBee1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eshaase> firefly2442: ok, thanks again
<a_lacsa> gireesh: ahh hehe ok :D
<gireesh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gyaresu> gireesh: Did you have nvidia drivers running? Did you just upgrade your kernel? Do you still have a window manager running?
<gireesh> gyaresu: yes I just upgraded kernel
<gireesh> I rebooted and promptly the x-server failed
<eck> gyaresu: you only use the cli? don't you think that's a bit extreme?!
<sm0k3d> i just have a quick question... i am going to install ubuntu to make a server, would kubuntu or xubuntu or edubuntu be *better or easyer* for me learning linux and how to make a server
<gyaresu> gireesh: "Every time you change or upgrade your kernel you will have to reinstall the Nvidia driver, no matter which method you used to install the driver."
<gyaresu> gireesh: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<eck> sm0k3d: you won't want X at all on a serer
<gireesh> sm0k3d: the base is all the same
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: My experience with the standard Ubuntu Server install has always been easy.
<sm0k3d> ok so regular ubuntu is the way to go
<firefly2442> Will Feisty have spellcheck built into Firefox by default?
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: After install, I just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eck> sm0k3d: just use any of them on the desktop for a while and after you are comfortable use the server install
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: Have you installed linux before?
<arfy> hi all. Where can I find out about how to do package admin from the command line/gnome-term? i.e, apt manuals?
<gireesh> wow that is terrible
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: What type of services are you trying to setup?
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: Then you have all the benefits of the desktop, and a nice LAMP stack with zero configuration required.
<sm0k3d> um no
<lanaz> goodmorning ;)
<eck> arfy: yes, the man pages
<omglazers> gyaresu: So what should I be doing then? Im sorry for all this stupid trouble. Maybe just resend the link and I missed something there?
<eck> the online docs are good too
<misfit_toy> 936 people in an IRC channel is insane
<sm0k3d> i want to learn more about server, how to set them up and how to use/maintain them (ftp, http, game servers, etc.)
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: I take it you are on Windows?
<papai> u
<eck> sm0k3d: you won't learn anything very useful about that from gnome/kde/xfce
<papai> oi
<exs> anyone using feisty? if so, how is it saping up?
<sm0k3d> right now? this is my laptop
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: You will benefit from a desktop if you've never installed linux before for many reasons. One of which is that people trying to help you can also point you to some Graffical User Interface tools.
<exs> shaping*
<gireesh> exs I am
<papai> brasil?
<K3nto> !webcam
<gyaresu> omglazers: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<james296> does anyone know where to find the default fonts.conf file for Edgy Eft?
<misfit_toy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<interstellar_ove>  maybe someone can help me out - this is the problem that i'm having but i'm a ubuntu user - https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=171453&x=20&y=6&=Find
<gyaresu> omglazers: I don't know which bit you were up to.
<scan_> how do I go from a usb keyboard to a ps2 keyboard?
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: so i shouldnt install ubuntu server, but the desktop one?
<eck> james296: do you know about the locate command?
<papai> alguem do brasil?
<gyaresu> scan_: Just reboot with PS2 in the machine.
<omglazers> gyaresu: I mean, the package multi/uni part
<gireesh> man!! Ubuntu needs a GUI configuration for 3D drivers
<papai> breyl
<james296> dont think it works since I didnt create a backup...
<papai> beryl
<scan_> my usb keyboard is going bad
<papai> ?
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: You will find it easier but it's not necessary. You will just need to learn to drive everything from the command line.
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: I don't think there is a combined Desktop / Server install...
<sm0k3d> im so confused
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: As I said, if you can get it installed trhough the server, you just type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , and you have the full GUI.
<eck> james296: it's in /etc/fonts, but in the future you should just use locate or find to find out where it is
<sm0k3d> ok so i should install the server, cuz the desktop version ill need to learn the command anyway?
<sm0k3d> ah ok
<eck> james296: it's also documented in the man page
<lanaz> unix isnt hard, just they are different.. ;) windows makes lamers form pplz, they dont need to think :D
<lanaz> i am right ?
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: There's a balance... the Desktop version is quite easy to install, but then you have to get the server stuff set up for you. The Server version sets up all your server stuff, but then you have to install the Desktop stuff. :)
<firefly2442> lanaz: word
<gyaresu> omglazers: here's mine as an example: http://gyaresu.org/sources.list
* arfy notes he was brave enough to do a gentoo install once.
<sm0k3d> ok
<eck> lanaz: unix makes some lamers too :-/
<sm0k3d> thanks for the help guys
* gyaresu notes that gentoo is for ricers.
<lanaz> i made by windows ^^
<sm0k3d> o 1 last question, is there like a ubuntu handbook?
<james296> actually, I heard ppl say they had font problems fixed by removing fonts.conf and restart, how can I get that back?
<firefly2442> eck: lamers on the way to becoming masters ;)
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: help.ubuntu.com
<firefly2442> sm0k3d: www.ubuntuguide.org
<sm0k3d> ok thanks
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: FYI: remember to preface what you say with the persons nick.
<gyaresu> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide.org - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peeps> does anyone know what package I would find "makeinfo" in?
<eck> sm0k3d: there is handbook included in the desktop install
<james296> well? how do I get fonts.conf back?
<eck> system > help and support
<eck> james296: did you delete it?
<james296> yes...I did
<firefly2442> night all
<eck> james296: i'll pastebin mine for you
<GaiaX11> sm0k3d: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<james296> thnx :d
<eck> there's some way to regenerate it with fontconfig, but i don't know how well that works
<Taime1> i installed k3b, but when i go to burn a cd, it tells me that it doesnt have permissions to burn...i go to run k3bsetup, and it says it cant find the module...why is that ?
<james296> is it the default though?
<bibek> whats the difference between "apt-get source sth" and "apt-get install sth-dev"
<lanaz> lamme question : is there any compination of keys, that show desktop, like on widnows win+m ?
<eck> james296: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8327/
<peeps> nevermind, the answer is texinfo
<Taime1> anyone in here use k3b?
<gyaresu> Taime1: Aye.
<eck> lanaz: in gnome the bottom left corner button does that, you can also configure a keybinding for it if you like
<hollar> cool
<arfy> bibek: apt-get blah source downloads the full source code, where as apt-get blah-dev is just the development libs and include files usually, afaik.
<dankistheman> nice
<Taime1> i cant get k3bsetup to run so that ican burn a cd
<Taime1> what gives?
<gyaresu> Taime1: Sounds like a strange problem. If you run the setup (or K3b) from a command line then you get more verbose messages.
<Taime1> well, i get cant find module
<bibek> arfy, oh thatn means
<lanaz> eck, thanks, ill configure it ;) sorry for broken english ...
<gyaresu> Taime1: Can you run k3bsetup from a terminal please.
<bibek> arfy, -dev files are for other programs while soure files are the program themselves
<bibek> ?
<exs> How is feisty shaping u? anyone using it?
* arfy is
<hollar> cool
<JamesBee1> can anyone help with an ingame sound issue
<eck> exs: it's pretty much like edgy, but with newer packages and a lot more bugs
<Taime1> you want me to pasthere?
<Taime1> pastehere*
<arfy> it's looking promising, with gnome 2.18 set to be default, and also accessibility for blind/visually impared uses it improved.
<gyaresu> !pastebin | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Taime1> i knoe how to paste
<Taime1> that wasnt my question
<papai> bgb
<dankistheman> here i am
<brussel> in the top display it shows the following users: brussel (me), root, dhcp, mysql, postgres, haldaemo, messageb.  Does anybody know what haldaemo and messageb are?
<Taime1> do you want the output?
<papai> alo
<gireesh> HAL daemon and Messagebus
<Dr_willis> hal - hardware abastraction layer
<Dr_willis> i think :)
<brussel> thanks dr_willis
<gyaresu> Taime1: If you know how to paste then why are you asking me?
<papai> hrlp beryl
<gireesh> wasnt there going to be a failsafe video mode in Feisty?
<papai> help beryl
<gyaresu> Taime1: if it's one line then sure, paste here.
<ToddEDM> whatchu talkinbout Willis
<Taime1> that wasnt my question
<gyaresu> Taime1: If it's 20 lines then pastebin.
<Taime1> iasked if you wanted me to "pastehere"
<Taime1> as in pastehere.com
<gyaresu> Taime1: ^^
<hollar> dank?
<JamesBee1> i have choppy sound in a game. the game doesn't list a driver under driver in options. does anyone know what i can try to do?
<Taime1> here is my "pastehere" link:  http://pastehere.com/?jkaqfn
<lanaz> hem, fonts looks smoother on ubuntu than on windows ;)
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  what game?
<JamesBee1> savage
<papai> brasil?
<meezyfuh> hey. i am using the new ubuntu on a laptop. when i began closing my laptop (it wasn't even closed all the way yet) i think ubuntu restarted. my desktop went away and i got the unbuntu 'login'  screen again. what happened?
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  interesting.. that game plays decently well on my system and my creative audigy card.. fun game. :)
<eck> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<riotkittie> I'm using a laptop. I recently got an external hard drive, which necessitated the purchase of a PCMCIA usb card, which necessitates I use wireless over my wired connection because the wireless card fits with the usb card, while the wired doesn't. Anyway, on to my point.
<papai> alguen do brasil?
<Dr_willis> meezyfuh,  just a guess.. tried to suspend and the X drivers crashed.
<meezyfuh> Dr_willis: is there a way i can fix that?
<meezyfuh> if that indeed is what caused it.
<Dr_willis> meezyfuh,  prove wht happened first.. and it depends on your video card.
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: i have a question on the server install, it is asking me if i want to install DNS server or LAMP server. which is just like ftp, http, etc. server?  im looking in the help.unbuntu.com but i dont see anything that can shed any light on eather one.
<Dr_willis> meezyfuh,  some drivers just have issues with 'suspending'
<meezyfuh> Dr_willis: i'm going to try to duplicate it.
<gyaresu> Taime1: 'k3b -v'
<JamesBee1> dr-willis - is the speech in game prerecorded or are people using mics? I cant tell cause of the choppiness and im new to the game.
<eck> sm0k3d: if you don't know what lamp or dns are, you don't need either
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  speech? i never heard no speech.. you refering to savage 1 or 2?
<JamesBee1> 1
<JamesBee1> it seems like people are saying stuff, but again its really hard to tell cause its broken
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: eck He may want all of them... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  i dont recall any speech in savage 1.
<eck> sm0k3d: just to the base install, and then install what you need after that as you go
<meezyfuh> Dr_willis: thx for your help, if i can ever duplicate it i will return!
<Taime1> Qt: 3.3.6    KDE: 3.5.5    K3b: 0.12.17
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  not that i played it a lot...
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  let me load it and see.
<gyaresu> Taime1: Yeah. Same as me.
<dr-tofu> hey guys
<Taime1> k
<gyaresu> Taime1: Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling it?
<Taime1> yep
<gyaresu> Taime1: or dpkg-reconfigure
<Taime1> even --purged
<gyaresu> Taime1: Odd.
<riotkittie> oops. When I have the wireless card in, tty7 functions as it should but tty 1-6 will not come up. while i don't mind using X, i prefer operating outside of it. and being stuck in X grows grating. anyone have any ideas?
<Taime1> no, havent tried that dpkg-reconfigure
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: ahh ok, and what would DNS do for me?
<Odd_Bloke> How can I check what files are owned by a particular package?
<james296> ok...someone plz help me out and go to this link, its supposed to  bring me to a HowTo site, but it doesnt...
<james296> http://gaming.gwos.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=126&Itemid=63
<riotkittie> sigh. at this rate, maybe i should just suck it up and start spending more time in xp :\
<eck> riotkittie: that is just strange
<james296> HACKED BY iSKORPiTX
<james296> thats what it says...
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: Handy if you want to 'resolve domainnames' from your server rather than using your ISP's DNS 'server'.
<eck> you can't switch to a vt?
<Dr_willis> JamesBee1,  hmm - getting no sound at all.. i think i unplugged my speaners when i moved my desk. :()
<eck> i think there's a vtswitch command or somethign
<JamesBee1> hehe
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: ok, thanks for your help
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: If you are installing on a spare machine you might want to check out a guide that you can follow from howtoforge. I'll find a link.
<dr-tofu> i've been using ubuntu for a good few weeks now, and love it, but today i turned on my laptop and it won't get past the loading screen.
<dr-tofu> i have no idea why
<Odd_Bloke> dr-tofu: Check if you have anything in your CD/DVD drive.
<riotkittie> eck:  i can ALT + CTRL + FKey but all i get is a black screen with nothing beyond a blinking cursor
<eck> riotkittie: chvt
<omglazers> Anyone know how to go to the TTY in kubuntu?
<eck> riotkittie: are your getties running?
<Dr_willis> dr-tofu,  disable the splash screen, (with nosplash) and perhaps use 'nofb' to disable the loading splash screen and see what error messages are showing up
<JamesBee1> !HDA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> eck:  no. theyre not. is there some command i can use to get them running ?
<dr-tofu> Dr_willis: in grub?
<JamesBee1> anyone know if i there are better sound drivers available?
<james296> shute, the whole site gaming.gwos.org says its been hacked :-((
<eck> riotkittie: try starting one from your X session, i think it will work
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'ctr+alt+F2(F3 etc.)
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: yea im installing on a semi-old computer that isnt really used, also i just finished installing the ubuntu on the box.
<Dr_willis> dr-tofu,  yep edit the grub kernel= line and use 'nosplash' and 'nofb'
<omglazers> gyaresu: Both of those just change my virtual desktops
<eck> riotkittie: something like: /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<Dr_willis> dr-tofu,  i always set those to be the defaults - i HATE that silly loading animation jusst for the reason iot can make trouble shooting hard.
<mister_roboto> omglazers: you mean a console?
<exs> how do I explore firefoxes cache?
<omglazers> mister_roboto: I mean the black and white classic TTY interface
<gyaresu> omglazers: 'alt+F2' should but with the control button as well...
<eck> virtual terminal
<mister_roboto> ctl-alt-f1 through f6
<mister_roboto> f7 gets you back to X
<omglazers> Doesn't work
<riotkittie> eck: executed that. only change is that instead of the blinking cursor, tty1 is now completely black
<eck> riotkittie: try stracing it
<dr-tofu> ok so if i run grub with nosplash and nofb it will load just fine [in text mode]  but it won't work otherwise.
<mister_roboto> omglazers: doesn't work how? what happens when you do it?
<eck> see if it looks normal
<omglazers> mister_roboto: ctrl+alt f1-f4 just changes virtual desktops
<Dr_willis> dr-tofu,  the nosplash and nofb - will let you see the error messages
<Dr_willis> dr-tofu,  it may be just scannidn the disks and taking a long time
<omglazers> FUCK
<omglazers> Sorry
<omglazers> I got it to work
<omglazers> My RIGHT alt+ctrl werent doing it
<omglazers> But it worked on my left one
<mister_roboto> omglazers:  :)   oh well, at least you got it
<dr-tofu> Dr_willis: it never took this long before, but i tried leaving it also
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p2 or http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<omglazers> Weird. Must be my keyboard
<eck> err, if you want to be pedeantic you only need to press ctrl when you are in X
<mister_roboto> omglazers: or just some keyboard mapping you have set up
<mister_roboto> eck: thanks!
<omglazers> mister_roboto: Possible. My keyboard is a weird usb gmaing one, so, who knows
<omglazers> mister_roboto: In all likelyhood, it differentiates between r and l ctrls/alts
<riotkittie> oh. wait. im dumb. i forgot to sudo it. :P
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to turn a folder into a .zip?
<eck> omglazers: that is normal behavior
<spasticteapot> Or BZ2 or whatever.
<dr-tofu> omglazers: that happens to me for key commands in gnome, i can't do right-alt+back to go back in firefox, for example
<eck> the kernel makes a distinction between the keys
<eck> i think it's one of those legacy unix things that ought to be changed but never will
<riotkittie> eck: i cannot thank you enough. youre teh first person to give me a solution in the ~3 months i've been asking that question.
<eck> riotkittie: np
<eck> riotkittie: they should be set to start in your inittab though
<dr-tofu> gnome starts just fine when i boot with nosplash and nofb, then do startx, but if i use my normal setup, the "ubuntu" screen comes up, the progress bar does its thing then the screen goes blank and sits there for hours if i let it..
<daft_> hoi
<daft_> how can i check what version of a display driver im currently running from the console?
<riotkittie> ahh. i feel so much more less naked now.
<eck> weird, i guess ubuntu doesn't have an inittab
<eck> riotkittie: but i am curious -- what is wrong with an xterm?
<DarkX> Hey all, im just wondering has any1 sucessfully ran the dpkg install for HP OpenIPMI
<DarkX> cuz im getting compile errors when it trys to compile kern modules
<daft_> can anyone help please - I need to know whether im running the proprietary ATI drivers or the stock ones - how can I check it?
<DarkX> since im using ubuntu-server on my other box was hoping i could use ubuntu-server and not debian on my Compaq DL380 server
<Black^Dragon> got a question
<DarkX> but so far im not having any lucky
<Black^Dragon> trying to install kvirc on ubuntu
<Black^Dragon> getting this error message
<Black^Dragon> checking for gcc... gcc
<Black^Dragon> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Black^Dragon> See `config.log' for more details.
<Black^Dragon> root@knightcrawler:/home/knightcrawler/kvirc-3.2.0#
<Black^Dragon> anyone got an answer??
<eck> DarkX: i don't know anything about your question per se, but i would find it odd if it compiles against the debian kernel but not the ubuntu kernel
<DarkX> yeah try apt-get install build-essential
<DarkX> ;)
<kitche> !paste | Black^Dragon
<ubotu> Black^Dragon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DarkX> eck: thats what i thought....
<Black^Dragon> in the same directory DarkX
<Black^Dragon> very very new ti linux
<DarkX> Black^Dragon, yea...it will just install GCC G++ and bunch of other stuff needed for compiling
<Black^Dragon> ok thank you
<gyaresu> Black^Dragon: Have you got the package build-essential installed?
<Black^Dragon> new install, and trying to get away from xchat
<gyaresu> DarkX: Yeah what you said ^^ :)
<riotkittie> eck: err. that's a tough one.
<eck> DarkX: i guess you could download an older kernel and see if you can build it against that, and just live with something a little more ancient
<larrydavid> can anyone help please - I need to know whether im running the proprietary ATI drivers or the stock ones - how can I check it?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: glxinfo
<kitche> larrydavid: glxinfo in a terminal
<DarkX> eck: HP released a NetInst for SARGE 2.6 kernel...with drivers built into the cd
<larrydavid> ta
<DarkX> so i may try that ocne i go get some cdrs from walmart
<lanaz> lol, upnp isnt working on utorrent, but i still get 4Mb/s upload ;)
<eck> DarkX: get the sarge kernel dpkg and install that ;-)
<larrydavid> uff bloody mesa
<gyaresu> larrydavid: glxinfo |grep ati
<riotkittie> eck: i suppose it's not so much there being anything wrong with xterms as it is not seeing a point of running X if all i'm doing is using a term. and for some reason, just finding it easier to keep things seperated.
<DarkX> eck: im not so good with DPKG, what do you mean sarge kernel dpkg?
<eck> riotkittie: and use an 80 character console?!
<_Krull_> Yo everyone
<lanaz> Hi
<DarkX> next up is to install Ubuntu or Deb on my Sparc 10s and 5s :P
<DarkX> thatll be a blow out...
<eck> DarkX: just find the sarge kernel .deb and install that, if you're not doing anything too fancy i doubt any of the programs that ubuntu is running will require a really new kernel
<Black^Dragon> thank you DarkX, thats installing now
<eck> well probably udev
<eck> and maybe hal
<DarkX> eck: im going to be running VMWare server
<DarkX> for running VPS's for clients
<DarkX> :s
<DarkX> which makes its own kerenel modules
<DarkX> *kernel
<riotkittie> id probably be more prone to using terms in x if xorg would recognize my card as dual head and let me bask in the beauty of dual screens
<eck> well, it's the same in principle, you probably need to use an older kernel (or else refactor the code you are using)
<DarkX> anywho thx for the help/ideas eck, im gunna have to do this on 30 racks of servers..this is just test box
<DarkX> :X -puke-
<eck> DarkX: ouch, good luck
<DarkX> yeah..building a datacenter
<dr-tofu> Dr_willis: what does nofb specify?
<DarkX> n we got 30 racks donated..fully provisioned
<eck> and you are running ubuntu? tbh i have not heard of anyone running it in a production environment before
<riotkittie> sigh. if only there was a simple fix for my video woes.
<DarkX> eck: i used to use it in a small datacenter...we did work for mcdonalds, NFL n bunch of other high profile people
<eck> riotkittie: can you use dual head with virtual terminals?
<Dr_willis> dr-tofu,  no framebuffer. makes sure the system is using a text based console.
<DarkX> it served well...but i left there..n they moved the servers out of house
<DarkX> fricken idiots didnt know how to maintain a redundant network i built
<insider> in what file should i change in order to set a DNS ?
<DarkX> insider, /etc/resolv.cofn
<omglazers> Hey anyone else have problems installing java from the package manager?
<DarkX> *resolv.conf
<eck> i don't doubt it would work well, it's just that most people i know of are running rhel or maybe debian stable and don't really _ever_ intend to switch
<omglazers> It seems stuck on 30% for me in the terminal emulator
<Dr_willis> but resolv.conf is normally created by the networking scripts
<eck> such is the life of an admin
<gyaresu> insider: DarkX Well that would depend...
<DarkX> eck: i like CentOS and debian stable more
<DarkX> but i was in a funky experimental mood
<DarkX> lol
<riotkittie> eck: err. that i do not know. my ancient, dual head ati is only supported in windows
<gyaresu> insider: If you just want to asign a sensible name to a lan server then /etc/hosts would do it. If you want to get your DNS requests from a specific machine then /etc/resolv.conf
<eck> the company i am interning at uses rhel, but has philosophical objections against the RPM, it is quite a mess :-\
<gyaresu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eck> sorry
<DarkX> sry gyaresu
<DarkX> :X
<gyaresu> s'aight. You know how noisy it gets in here though.
<DarkX> yeah
<DarkX> maybe ill stick arround n help out
<DarkX> :X
<larrydavid> ok, so when im rebuilding the ATI drivers for my new kernel (its just a generic 2.6.17-11 but with PHC Voltage control patched), its saying: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-11-fdd-generic when I do "sudo module-assistant prepare" - how can I specify that it should just use the generic linux headers?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: what's you /usr/src/linux symbolic link pointed at?
<larrydavid> um how do i check, sorry
<gyaresu> larrydavid: 'ls -l /usr/src/linux'
<gyaresu> larrydavid: It should be pointing at the linux-headers version you are trying to compile against.
<larrydavid> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 35 2007-03-03 16:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-headers-2.6.17-11-fdd-generic
<DarkX>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<DarkX> uname -a
<DarkX> make sure the running kernel is the 1 u have the srcs for
<DarkX> if they differ...try rebooting....if they still differ...upgrade your source headers
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: im following the howto link u sent me, it tells me to edit a file, but how do i save and close the file?
<gyaresu> DarkX: I'm not sure we know what larrydavid has done already/ trying to acheive.
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: the howtoforge
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: Did you say you had a linux machine already installed?
<sm0k3d> gyaresu: yea i installed it, it took like 15 min
<crookedsoul> hi
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: What directions did you use to open the file? vim/vi?
<larrydavid> sorry let me explain better - i followed this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndervoltingHowto to install PHC and then rebuild the kernel
<sm0k3d> catchjosh: i used vi
<larrydavid> so the kernel i now have is called 2.6.17-11-fdd-generic
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: well if you open up a terminal on that machine then you can learn how to use vim (command line text editor) by running the 'vimtutor' command. I'd try that first. I think you need to play around on the installed machine for a bit and learn some basics. IMHO.
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: Press escape, and type 'wq' to write and quit.
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: Make sure whatever you are writing you have a backup of.
<K3nto> does crossover office work well with WoW?
<DarkX> larrydavid, thanks for the info..leme see what the link says
<larrydavid> ok
<DarkX> K3nto, Crossover office doesnt have Acceleration last i remeber...may want to try Cedega
<DarkX> Cedega is more geared towards gaming
<cwill1> is there any way to make apt pretend that a broken package really isn't?
<catchjosh> sm0k3d: If it's a .conf file or something, you can always do a backup by typing the command "cp <filename> <filename>.backup
<larrydavid> so basically, that howto worked, ive now rebooted into the new kernel and everything is functioning, but i need to rebuild the ati drivers for this specific kernel
<cwill1> i.e., I know its working (as well as I need it to), and I'd like synaptic to stop bugging me about it
<cwill1> K3nto: wassup?
<sm0k3d> catchjosh: is there like a cheatsheet with common commands like that?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: 'uname -a'
<larrydavid> Linux daft-ASUS 2.6.17-11-fdd-generic #1 SMP Sat Mar 3 14:04:09 EST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<cwill1> DarkX: crossover and wine have directx acceleration, although its still a work in progress
<jcsteele> does anyone know any idea on how to change the default permission of the "right click -> create document -> empty file" process...I have used the "connect to remote server" diaglog boxes to setup a connection to my server VIA ssh, however any and all files I create are "chmod 700"....i would like them to be 755 be default so i dont have to login via ssh and change their permissions.
<brussel> My 60 minute cooking timer broke and I'm thinking I could make a bash shell script do the same. How would I make it play a sound though?
<cwill1> brussel: play
<cwill1> or aplay
<DarkX> cwill1, i wasnt aware that Crossover implemented DirectX as of yet...sorry
<bronze> launch a media playur
<gyaresu> sm0k3d: There is: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<brussel> cvill1thanks
<gyaresu> larrydavid: 'ls -l /usr/src/linux'
<omegabeta> Question : Is there a program that will let me dump all the un-used memory? constantly running at about 95% after closing some applications etc and I'm certain it should not be so.
<cwill1> DarkX: yep, I've been playing world of warcraft on it for several months :)
<DarkX> tight
<cwill1> omegabeta: it's normal
<gyaresu> larrydavid: (Preface your comments with the persons nick so we see you )
<DarkX> i may wipe this box and put ubunut on it
<DarkX> i have dual 7300GTs
<whosit> Any one having problems with Xorg taking 99.9% of the cpu when you logout? This is on a ATI M200 card?
<Flannel> cwill1, DarkX, Wine does WoW just fine.  So, It's not specific to crossover
<DarkX> SLI
* Ltar is currently installing ubuntu
<cwill1> omegabeta: it's using any unused memory for file cache
<larrydavid> gyaresu: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 35 2007-03-03 16:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-headers-2.6.17-11-fdd-generic
<cwill1> Flannel: that's what I said :p
<Flannel> cwill1: ah, fair enough ;)
<linuxfool> Hello
<omegabeta> 57% Cache - 38% in use by programs... so thats normal?
<cwill1> yep
<omegabeta> ok cool
<MTecknology> How can I get rid of this?
<MTecknology> y> I can't get rid of a package i installed
<MTecknology> <MTecknology> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins_0.1.9999.2~0beryl1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libdbus.so', which is also in package bery
<cwill1> omegabeta: unused memory is wasted memory
<cwill1> for the most part at least...
<larrydavid> gyaresu: if it helps, i compiled the kernel in a directory called ~/undervolt
<omegabeta> cwill1: wow, I know nothing =/
<Flannel> sm0k3d: http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html  is another good one
<gyaresu> larrydavid: The linux-headers seem to be the one you built your new kernel against. So what is the error message now you're trying to build the ati drivers?
<xamox> anyone here ever get evolution to sync with google calendar?
<DarkX> gyaresu, make sure he has run make clean if he tried to compile on old kern ;)
<larrydavid> gyaresu: ok so when i type sudo module-assistant prepare - it gives me: Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-11-fdd-generic
<crookedsoul> anyone here manage to get the scrabble package in synaptic to work?
<Absorto> hello! Please help me :( I have a SiS motherboard with onboard video and an AGP video card. I changed the setup in the BIOS to make my computer start using the onboard video. Its broken! and I can't get back to the AGP! what can I do?
<crookedsoul> if so, can you tell me how, please?
<Jordan_U> What does it mean when GRUB just displays the word "GRUB" with no error and hangs?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: Hmmm... Try using the module-assistand '-k' option to point it at the headers int the ~/thingy directory where you compiled from.
<larrydavid> ah ok thanks
<crookedsoul> Absorto: have you tried restoring the bios defaults from the setup menu?
<DemisM> hi, shift-backspace is working just like ctrl-alt-backspace how can I get rid of this?
<DemisM> I'm using xgl and beryl btw
<Absorto> crookedsoul I can't read the setup menu, I can't see it!
<Flannel> DemisM: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<lineman60> i am haveing a problem with my mouse not being recongesed,  no error in dmseg, lsusb, or var/log/messages any ideas what else to look at?
<crookedsoul> you have no display at all?
<linuxor> HI, Please, Is there something like recovery genius in linux?
<Absorto> crookedsoul no display, at all :(
<Flannel> linuxor: what's "recovery genius"?
<whosit> Anyone have any help on this, I have a ATI M200 running the ATI driver and when I log out Xorg takes 99.9% of the CPU and the screen goes black, I had to ssh in to see what was going on.
<linuxor> Fannel : to recover my system like Ghost
<lineman60> whosit, are you useing Beryl or any thing like that?
<crookedsoul> Absorto: see this page for a how-to on restoring the bios from the jumpers on the main board http://www.simcreator.com/forums/index.php?s=a0e18f9f3e314201b075be9d6eff7a54&showtopic=14&st=0&#entry17
<whosit> yea
<whosit> Xgl and berly but it does it when I just run X
<lineman60> do you have the ATI dirvers
<Absorto> crookedsoul thanks! lemme see
<whosit> yes
<crookedsoul> Good luck
<lineman60> :-(
<Aaronb2245> Wheew Heew got Ubuntu 6.06 up and running on my laptop today!! This is def. the best distro I have used to date. Just have to get the sound working
<emet> ATI LOL
<Flannel> !backup | linuxor
<ubotu> linuxor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<whosit> Hey, it was a free laptop
<linuxor> Flannel : yeah
<emet> everyone using an ATI card should goto AMD headquarters and do a million man march !
<linuxor> ubotu : thx i ll see'm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx i ll see'm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lineman60> whosit i went to Nvida becouse of the problem with graphics?
* Ltar is charging his noobish questions
* Ltar **installing system- 95%
<DemisM> any idea why shift-backspace would restart my gdm?
<whosit> Im a Nvida fan, I got this laptop for free and it had a ATI (JUNK)
<elkbuntu> DemisM, you're running compiz or beryl?
<Ltar> whosit I've always favored ATI, although i couldn't right now give you a valid reason why
<Ltar> never had any problems, just always used them
<DemisM> elkbuntu: yes
<gyaresu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<elkbuntu> DemisM, it's a bug in them
<elkbuntu> DemisM, well.. actually really a very annoying 'feature'
<Aaronb2245> hum...ctrl+alt+backspace shuts down X maybe thats what you hit?
<whosit> Oh well, Ill have to wait till and update comes for either Ubuntu or ATI, I can work around it till then, Xgl does rock tho :)
<muzikgoat> so, i'm looking for help on this issue,  when Dapper used to load, I could see my services and modules loading and all that,  since upgrading to Edgy,  that is now gone.   I've been up and down the grub settings and the only thing i can find is quiet boot, but that doesn't change anything that i can see, any suggestions?
<ralsheb> if i want to compile a kernel from kernel.org that doesn't have kernel headers in the ubuntu kernel headers package where can i find them?
<Flannel> !kernel | ralsheb
<ubotu> ralsheb: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<uffda> HELLO
<crookedsoul> muzikgoat: are you worried that your services and modules are not there, or just annoyed because you can't see them?
<EADG> muzikgoat: change quit to "verbose"
<muzikgoat> annoyed
<muzikgoat> change quit where?
<muzikgoat> is that in menu.lst?
<elkbuntu> DemisM, try doing this at command line, or adding it to your beryl session: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<EADG> yes
<K3nto> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Flannel> muzikgoat: you need to remove quiet, and add nosplash
<Ltar> if i have ubuntu on the master drive in order to back up some files from a slave (with a wanked-up copy of XP), and then switch the master/slave settings in order to appease windows, will linux freak out at having it's HDD priority changed?
<Zeke_D> Anyone up for helping me troubleshoot an Ubuntu install?
<crookedsoul> what's the prob, Zeke?
<larrydavid> gyaresu: when i do that Im getting: Warning, /home/daft/undervolt/linux-source-2.6.17-2.6.17.1 seems to contain unconfigured kernel source
<Zeke_D> no network cards detected, I am running a common realtek card
<Zeke_D> 8139C i believe
<gyaresu> Ltar: 'cat /etc/fstab' you'll possibly see either the UUID= or /dev/hda1 etc...
<crookedsoul> h'mm, haven't come across that before, I'll check it out - back in amo....
<Zeke_D> kewl
<DemisM> elkbuntu: thx that worked
<gyaresu> larrydavid: can you change into that folder and 'make oldconfig' then try again.
<Ltar> gyaresu: rebotting my new ubuntu now
<Ltar> gyaresu: is cat a program similar to Nano?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: (This really really isn't right. The source should be in the /usr/src/ dir.
<ralsheb> Flannel: i read that but im trying to compile a vanilla kernel from kernel.org for which ubuntu never used that particular kernel version and theres no headers package for it
<gyaresu> Ltar: 'man cat'
<K3nto> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<K3nto> how do you install a program downloaded in .sh format?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-160-129-138.satx.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<posingaspopular> yea thanks, that person just pinged me too
<elkbuntu> DemisM, it needs to be re-done every time you start the beryl or compiz session, so write it down somewhere
<gyaresu> K3nto: 'sh thing.sh' or './thing.sh' (after chmod +x)
<Dr_willis> k31th,  sh whatever.sh or bash whatever.sh or chmod +x whatever.sh  ./whatever.sh
<EADG> Anybody else looking at this # with Irssi?
<DemisM> elkbuntu: i put it on my startup scripts :)
<Zeke_D> The cards are not showing up in dmesg either
<Flannel> EADG: what?
<gyaresu> EADG: yes.
<K3nto> okay so i can type "sh XXXXXXX.sh" into the terminal?
<_`XeOn_> hello how to mount a FAT32 partition?
<Dr_willis> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<elkbuntu> DemisM, good :)
<gyaresu> K3nto: yes.
<larrydavid> gyaresu: hmm nope same problem
<K3nto> okay
<EADG> Hehe, cool. Just wondering, found it tonight and thought I'd check it out.
<muzikgoat> thank you EADG,  i dont see any change,  i changed defoptions=quiet boot   to =nosplash and rebooted,  no change
<muzikgoat> running grub-update overwrites that
<Flannel> muzikgoat: You need to change them in the top part for all-the-time, instructions ar ein that file on how to perm. change.  Although you can simply edit per bootup for single use
<Flannel> muzikgoat: just hit 'e' to edit
<gyaresu> larrydavid: right.
<daifu1> I have dual boot ubuntu/xp. While in ubuntu I would like to read pdfs files in xp. I have been told to use !NFTS but do not know whether to put the !NTFS command. Is it in terminal?
<sm0k3d> wow with 930 people im suprised there isnt more chatter going on
<larrydavid> gyaresu: should i try redownloading a new version of the linux headers (linux-headers-2.6.17-11) and pointing it at that?
<Dr_willis> sm0k3d,  have patience. :)
<muzikgoat> Flannel:  what is the full command?
<muzikgoat> just nosplash?
<daifu1> I have also copied files from xp into a cd but ubuntu does not read them!!!
<gyaresu> larrydavid: Nah. Somehow the linux-headers are not the same ones you compiled against.
<sm0k3d> dr_willis: i dont have a question, im just saying that there r 930 people and still it is very very easy to read what every1 is typing in
<EADG> muzikgoat: change quiet to verbose.
<K3nto> ok i have crossover office, how do i star an already-installed windows app
<K3nto> start
<cwill1> K3nto: crossover usually makes entries in the menu for you
<crookedsoul> Zeke: try this link http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168
<GaiaX11> What to I need to play    .mov  in ubuntu?
<cwill1> although you might need to restart gnome-panel
<gyaresu> larrydavid: I may be wrong but you may need to mv the linux-source to /usr/src/ and symbolically link to them (if that makes sense)
<K3nto> ok i'll restart
<dr-tofu> i can't figure out why i can't start with splash..
<Zeke_D> okay
<larrydavid> hmm ok, ill give it a shot
<Flannel> GaiaX11: thats quicktime
<cwill1> K3nto: just killall gnome-panel, and it should come back
<crookedsoul> seems like realtek cards are a common problem
<ralsheb> anyone know a reposuitory where i can get headers for a 2.6.15 kernel?
<larrydavid> gyaresu: worst case scenario i guess i can just recompile the kernel but do it from /usr/src
<m4n> hey everybody.  can anyone tell me what I need to install to play audio cds in ubuntu ?
<cables> m4n, it's already there.
<Dr_willis> m4n,  you mean normal 'music' cd's ?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: aye.
<Zeke_D> hmmm, my realtek model is not listed there
<DarkX> music cds from store or MP3 cds
<muzikgoat> EADG: i'm changing #defoptions=quiet boot   to =verbose,  that should be fine?
<arrow> I'm looking for a high end printer that I'm going to network, does anyone know a good one that will work seamlessly with ubuntu?
<crookedsoul> m4n: you should already have the right programs installed, they are part of the install package
<m4n> yes, normal. i dont get any sound output :(
<Ltar> .cda, OR a data cd?
<m4n> .cda
<gyaresu> arrow: http://linuxprinting.org
<Flannel> !sound | m4n
<crookedsoul> sorry, zeke, no clue
<cables> m4n, do you get sound from other apps?
<ubotu> m4n: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<larrydavid> gyaresu: okay, moved - how do I link them?
<arrow> gyaresy: thx
<m4n> cables: yes. mp3 is also working fine
<crookedsoul> m4n: do you have 'soundjuice' installed?
<m4n> crookedsoul: i tried with xmms and the in built audio cd player
<AngryElf> is there a command that will wake a monitor up from sleep?
<m4n> crookedsoul: i will check that.
<m4n> one sec
<daifu1> In a double boot, how do I read files from xp while in ubuntu? Thank.s
<megafauna> Hi RealPlayer sounds choppy & static-ee when I stream from the BBC. It works fine in windows. Any advice or suggestions:? /2 weeks of trying to make it run
<Comrade-Sergei> has anyone gotten Fruity loops or FL studio to work in ubuntu?
<pinguim_magico> i'm sorry but someone knows what is hapening whith sources.list and the archives and all ubuntu apt-get stuff?!
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | daifu1
<ubotu> daifu1: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<megafauna> daiful: I have a program driver I got from the lifehacker blog that does that, let me find the link
<Flannel> pinguim_magico: What's happening?
<crookedsoul> what's your confusion, pinguin?
<megafauna> daiful: oops, sorry, it works the other way round, from windows to read linux
<m4n> crookedsoul: i dont have that package installed. not only that, apt-cache search on soundjuice is not returning anything
<crookedsoul> apt-get is just a command for installing packages, but it's easier to use synaptic, becauseit has a nce gui
<cwill1> is there any way to make synaptic ignore a broken package?
<gyaresu> crookedsoul: Define easier ;)
<Tonren> If I configure rtorrent to use a certain port, will it use the same port for TCP and UPD?
<larrydavid> gyaresu: okay, moved - how do I link them?
<crookedsoul> m4n: do you have automatix/
<Tonren> If not, which port does rtorrent use for UDP?
<gyaresu> cwill1: That's not a good idea.
<m4n> crookedsoul: checking.
<Comrade-Sergei> has anyone gotten Fruity loops or FL studio to work in ubuntu?
<pinguim_magico> Flannel well here in my ubuntu instalation stay waiting don know how many times for the archive.ubuntu.com ... and then errros in apt-get like ... try to install gftp ... and give-me erros like need gftp ... xxx and don`t have this paket and things like this
<cwill1> gyaresu: I know, but it's unavoidable until evince 7.0 is backported (if that ever happens)
<DemisM> what do I need to play dvd, divxs, mp4s etc?
<gyaresu> larrydavid: 'ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-thingy /usr/src/linux'
<larrydavid> ta
<Dr_willis> DemisM,  thats like 4 different questions. :)
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cwill1> gyaresu: evince itself works fine though
<crookedsoul> demism: songbird is great for mp4s and music
<m4n> crookedsoul: same result on that also. not installed and nothing in apt-cache search also
<gyaresu> !dvd
<K3nto> !crossover
<crookedsoul> vcl player for dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_pb> when connecting vpn what do you type in the location area in nautilus
<gyaresu> !restrictedformats | DemisM
<ubotu> DemisM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m1> what's up I can't install the flash player in ubuntu
<Flannel> m1: "cant"?
<megafauna> daiful: IIRC that is a feature which isn't offically supported by ubuntu. You can buy apps to do that or d/l some OSS ones, but they may not work as they are still in development. http://www.win4lin.com/ will do it but you will have to pay for it.
<crookedsoul> install flashplayer through autmatix, its easy
<Flannel> crookedsoul: please do not recommend automatix.
<megafauna> daiful: there are other solutions too but Idk them.
<crookedsoul> why not? It's a great first step for beginners, they can't break anything
<m1> I'm doing it through synaptic
<Flannel> crookedsoul: because it breaks peoples systems
<gyaresu> !works for me | crookedsoul
<ubotu> crookedsoul: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Flannel> !automatix | crookedsoul
<ubotu> crookedsoul: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crookedsoul> it has never broken mine, through 3 distros
<K3nto> cwill1: nothing showed up automatically
<Flannel> crookedsoul: See !worksforme
<gyaresu> crookedsoul: ^^
<m1> but it says everytime  that installation failed by somewhat
<EADG> That should get you seeing _everything_ during boot up.
<Comrade-Sergei> has anyone gotten Fruity loops or FL studio to work in ubuntu?
<cwill1> K3nto:  :/;  what did you install?
<DemisM> what do you guys recommend for playing dvds and movie media files?
<K3nto> WoW
<Zeke_D> crookedsoul: Looks like drivers are at http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false I just need to figure out how to install or recompile
<Flannel> crookedsoul: if you want to dance with death, that's fine.  But please don't recommend it
<_pb> i am connected via vpn , however want to browse the vpn server shares what do you type in the location in nautilus?
<colbert> DemisM: VLC Player
<ralsheb> anyone know where i can find kernel headers for kernerls that aren't in ubuntu's package?
<m1> it says installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<megafauna> Hi RealPlayer sounds choppy & static-ee when I stream from the BBC. It works fine in windows. Any advice or suggestions:? /2 weeks of trying to make it run
<gyaresu> DemisM: mplayer from the command line.
<Comrade-Sergei> Has any one heard of FL Studio?
<Ltar> ubuntu reminds me of debian
<LaGGed> ...
<Ltar> what... are the most significant differences?
<LaGGed> you would think so since it's a debian fork
<Ltar> LaGGed: yeah
<K3nto> cwill1: is it because the install is in a hidden folder?
<pete> Ltar, the most significant difference is that Ubuntu has releases
<gyaresu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m1> :/
<cwill1> K3nto: no, crossover usually generates the menu items automatically (they'd be under windows apps, or crossover)
<m1> weird
<pinguim_magico> Flanneli change from the archive and add some country in the first and it works ... but the default ubuntu instalation is not working ... :X
<K3nto> ok so i can just move the install folder into crossover?
<cwill1> K3nto: should be able to double click the file from Program Files, assuming crossover has that option enabled, otherwise, wine <path to file> should work
<m1> I think that I had installed flash player using ubuntu 6.10 livecd
<pinguim_magico> lol 3 weeks thinking why this don`t work and now in 5 minuts i resolve the problem o0 0o ubealiver ... :\
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: looks like FL Studio is a windows application
<j-red> Hey guys, I need some help with getting my printer working. I've been using this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 and so far it has been working. Once I got to the alien command though, I got a message saying that there is no alien command
<pete> j-red: sudo apt-get install alien
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction yes i know i cannot get crossover or cedega to run it and wine crashes when i open something what can be done
<K3nto> ok
<dr-tofu> when i have grub run with "verbose splash", it hangs after "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)      [ ok ] "
<muzikgoat> so i changed it to verbose, instead of quiet splash,  and its not specifically what i was going for.   its better,  but does anyone know how to get the same splash as dapper used to have?
<omegabeta> Question : Where can I get really cool looking system health display sidebars? not the gdesklet ones though, their heaps tacky..
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: to run it? nothing. to help wine figure out why it cant be run? don't know, try running in a terminal and see the debug output
<j-red> I didn't know I had to install alien before i did that, I thought it was just one of the commands. I'm sort of new to Ubuntu
<gyaresu> omegabeta: I use conky but that's not very 'pretty'.
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction ill paste bin it, its quite long
<Flannel> omegabeta: conky is probably what youd like
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: it has absolutely no use to me, give it to the wine developers
<gyaresu> omegabeta: alien will install (redhat style) rpms into a debian (.deb) machine.
<j-red> say what about alien?
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction ok how can i tell them?
<omegabeta> I have sysinfo, Htop, Hardinfo, Xcensors and MGM sys monitor.. not happy with any of them in terms of "I want to leave this open to see"
<larrydavid> gyaresu: figured it out - the howto didnt tell me to dpkg -i the headers from the build :/
<gyaresu> larrydavid: voila!
<dr-tofu> what happens right after ubuntu runs boot scripts?
<larrydavid> thanks for your help
<gyaresu> larrydavid: no problem.
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: here's what google gives you: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7036
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<whosit> I have a ATI M200 card with the ATI drivers, when ever I logout Xorg takes 99.9% of the CPU, I had to ssh in to see what was going on, any help?
<j-red> still following that page and when I type in "sudo tar xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C" I get "tar: option requires an argument -- C
<j-red> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<j-red> "
<gyaresu> omegabeta: dstat
<Jordan_U> When I boot I just get a screen saying "GRUB" and it hangs there
<j-red> anyone know why?
<pete> try a - infront of xvzf
<gago0021> hello all.. how does one know if php is already installed in the system and is working?
<omegabeta> argg.. "Steam is updating" - Its definaltly working.. cause WoW works perfectly, question is.. where did it go =/... I cant see it anywhere but it running cause I cant run another
<j-red> I did...
<j-red> I'll try again
<omegabeta> gyaresu: cheers, will look in to it
<Flannel> gago0021: dpkg -l | grep php, will tell you what's installed
<gyaresu> omegabeta: http://dag.wieers.com/home-made/dstat/
<m1> how I input characters in ubuntu like doing it in windows through numerical ascii codes
<gago0021> flannel: thanks will try that now
<Tonren> If I configure rtorrent to use a certain port, will it use the same port for TCP and UDP?  If not, what's the UDP port that it uses?
<j-red> nope.
<j-red> - infront of xvzf doesn't help
<joeyk_> m1,  not sure i follow
<milosevic> Fellows, i just installed ubuntu, and now i'm trying to compile a simple c program: #include <stdio.h> int main(puts("Hello");}, but gcc is not finding stdio.h, do you know why?
<K3nto> cwill1: its not working
<pete> ml: start menu> Applications > Accessories > Character Map
<Flannel> milosevic: install "build-essential"
<milosevic> build-essential?
<Flannel> milosevic: yes, the package
<milosevic> thanks a lot man
<milosevic> bless you
<milosevic> :D
<m1> I'm using a latinamerican keyboard layout and I can't input some characters of the english keyboard layout
<pete> J-red: can you paste exactly what you typed?
<j-red>  sudo tar -xvzf z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C
<gyaresu> j-red: -C requires an argument.
<j-red> oh wait..
<j-red> I think I missed a / at the end
<gyaresu> j-red: -C /thing/stuff
<j-red> yeah
<j-red> I just realized :(
<gyaresu> j-red: better than not :)
<j-red> yup :) the comments on the page that I'm following are messing me up there :(
<ofeigsfjardt> Can anyone help me with my soundcard? alsamixer reports "snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device". I think that I don't have a module loaded for my soundcard. Any ideas?
<milosevic> Flannel ; the add/remove applications doesn't have a build-essential package
<techie> Could someone give me the link for the ntfs driver so that I can read from a dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<green> so does anyone know how feisty is going to be?
<milosevic> do you know how i can install it manually?
<Flannel> milosevic: open up synaptic
<preaction> !ntfs-3g > techie
<sdlvx> hey guys i have a quick question
<j-red> I'm used to / bieng part of the start of the comment because of web development
<sdlvx> how do i start KDE from terminal?
<dr-tofu> i haven't had problems with ubuntu since i got it a few weeks ago, and all of a sudden, it will stop booting right after "Running local boot scripts".. it will start fine if i boot to text mode and startx... i have no idea why
<Flannel> milosevic: Add/Remove is a dumbed down interface.  Synaptic is what you want.
<m4n> Flannel: any more suggestions for my audio cd problem ?  i can play mp3
<Flannel> green: Feisty in #ubuntu+1
<gago0021> flannel: thanks seems php is installed
<omegabeta> krull1
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: 'asoundconf list'
<preaction> sdlvx: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<gyaresu> sdlvx: ^^ what he said.
<milosevic> Flannel ; synaptic also didn't find a package named build-essentials
<green> i tried running fedora 6 and dapper together but ubuntu would'nt see fedora
<Flannel> milosevic: Er... No 's'
<preaction> milosevic: build-essential
<milosevic> hm build-essential
<joeyk_> dr-tofu, is it possible gdm could be messed up
<milosevic> yeah there you go
<sdlvx> thank you ver much preaction
<sdlvx> i appreciate it
<dr-tofu> joeyk_: i barely know what i'm doing here, maybe?
<gago0021> im creating a website right now.. i used phps include function. however when i test it. apache says this Warning: include() [function.include] : Failed opening 'php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/index.php on line 1 what does that mean??
<milosevic> very impressive... much easier than slackware :D
<preaction> gago0021: ask ##php
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: I've had problems with 'kdm'. Could it be that?
<preaction> milosevic: but slackware combats slack! hail Bob!
<gago0021> preaction: ok will do thanks
<ofeigsfjardt> Can anyone help me with my soundcard? alsamixer reports "snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device". I think that I don't have a module loaded for my soundcard. Any ideas?
<m1> I just can't put the character @ with my kbd layout
<techie> when I copy !ntfs-3g on terminal it tells me bash:!ntfs-3g; event not found...... what does that mean? or Am i putting that command on the wrong place?
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: 'asoundconf list'
<preaction> techie: ubotu should've messaged you something
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | techie
<ubotu> techie: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<milosevic> guys i also need vmware-player, or something like that (just to run virtual machines, not to build'em).. do you know what i need?
<pete> m1: can you solve this by going to Applications>Accessories>Character Map
<green> i'll take it i need aa  ati video card instead of via to run beryl?
<techie> I guess I must download the driver as in lunapark6 link. i will try that
* gyaresu gets ofeigsfjardt 's attention.
<whosit> Green, you need XGL ATI Or Nvidia.
<green> ok ty
<m1> yeah but it's very unpractical
<j-red> whoa... read/write acces to NTFS partitions? Does that mean that I would be able to get some of the files off of my windows partition and save files there from Ubuntu?
<thesUb-ZeRo> j-red: yes, exactly
<K3nto> cwill1: can you help me with crossover?
<m1> I need a way to put symbols like doing alt+#
<m1> in windows
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: no it appears to be the gdm
<j-red> cool.
<K3nto> can somebody help me with crossover?
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: Have you had a look at 'dmesg' and 'less /var/log/messages' ?
<techie> is ubuntu 610 also called edgy?
<ToddEDM> hey, im using the live CD and i need to get sound working..... can anyone help me?
<K3nto> techie: yes
<preaction> techie: yes
<techie> <K3nto thanks.
<thesUb-ZeRo> ToddEDM: what kind of soundcard do you have?
<milosevic> where should i put a script that should be executed everytime i boot?
<ToddEDM> dunno really its just in my laptop
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: 'asoundconf list'
<j-red> on the page that I'm following (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714)theres a part in the first post saying "if you get no output,mount the usb filesystem..." I don't quite understand what I'm supposed to do. Someone please explain?
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: it did nothing :/
<thesUb-ZeRo> ToddEDM: do "lspci" in the terminal
<ToddEDM> ok it just says Nvidia
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: then the right drivers aren't loaded. 'lspci'
<thesUb-ZeRo> ToddEDM: do lspci
<dr-tofu> milosevic: boot scripts seem to be in /etc/rc.local, check google with that name? i could be horribly wrong
<thesUb-ZeRo> ToddEDM: what's the output for the name of a soundcard?
<ToddEDM> nvidia mcp51
<arrow> Does anyone know of a script or a program that will make a text document with the names of all my folders in a certain directory?
<j-red> on the page that I'm following (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714)theres a part in the first post saying "if you get no output,mount the usb filesystem..." I don't quite understand what I'm supposed to do. Someone please explain?
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: milosevic you can put commands (one per line) in the file /etc/rc.local
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: ok, so now what? i think i found what the device is
<preaction> arrow: ls > filename
<preaction> arrow: > means "redirect output to a file"
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: Could you post the one line that refers to the sound chip please.
<pavs> since YAST is open source has yast or anything like that been ported to ubuntu?
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: last thing dmesg says is "apm: BIOS not found."
<j-red> anyone?
<preaction> pavs: i believe Yast is SuSE's package manager, correct? ubuntu uses APT
<pete> j-red: I think he means that you mount the usb filesystem by editing fstab in the way that he says to in the next line
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: old computer?
<arrow> preaction: I was thinking an entire script already written, or a guide on how to write one (i've never done it before)
<ac> hi
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: relatively new laptop
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: a year old maybe two
<j-red> excuse my idiocy but how exactly do I "mount the usb filesystem" ?
<ac> I'm a new user of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jordan_U> My computer no longer boots
<ToddEDM> if i go into  system>preferences>sound>sound properties... i see my card listed
<ac> I wonder if someone can help me pleas
<Araelius> greetings all
<preaction> arrow: open a terminal. cd to the appropriate directory, and type "ls > filename", then "filename" in that directory will contain a list of all the files/folders in that directory
<ToddEDM> HDA Nvidia
<ac> i have a problem with my ps2 mouse
<thesUb-ZeRo> ac: whats the questiojn?
<arrow> preaction: thanks
<ac> it doesn't work
<pavs> preaction yes YAST is for sure, but it has a front-end gui for server/hardware-devince configuration, APT has such a flexible GUI?
<thesUb-ZeRo> ac: get a usb mouse
<pete> j-red: He explains this in the two lines after where he tells you to "mount the usb filesystem": i.e. "Add this to your /etc/fstab file"
<preaction> pavs: Synaptic Package Manager is a GUI frontend to APT
<K3nto> could somebody help me with crossover? i already installed a windows application with wine, and i later installed crosover. how do i use crossover to strt the program
<ac> another suggestion?
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: hmmm. Have you had a look for other peoples guides for that model. From http://www.linux-laptop.net/ for example?
<ToddEDM> could someone help me get my sound working >???
<dr-tofu> i've never had a problem with GDM until today..
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: or even the ubuntu forums/wiki
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: Did you update/upgrade any packages?
<j-red> I got a "mount: can't find usbfs in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Araelius> I just posted on the forums, but being the impatiant person I am I thought I would ask here, anyway I am wondering if it is possible to dual boot xp and ubuntu using 2 seprate hard drives and if so how is it done?
<thesUb-ZeRo> yes, it is possible
<thesUb-ZeRo> very very easy
<preaction> Araelius: install grub on your boot hard drive's MBR
<Dr_willis> Araelius,  i do it all the time.. i have several  disrtos on their own hd's
<pete> j-red: did you add the line "usbfs         /proc/bus/usb usbfs   devgid=14,devmode=0660 0 0" to /etc/fstab first??
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: maybe.. i was playing around with the wrt54g firmware source and i had to get a few thigns to build it, but i think i've restarted fine since then
<ToddEDM> Araelius:  i got it done, and im a total newb
<pavs> preaction YAST is more that downloading and installing fro reps, it actually configure services ie, apache, samba, firewall settings, hardware-devices. AFAIK synaptic doesnt do that.
<j-red> I think so?
<gyaresu> Araelius: If you've got an XP install already then install ubuntu to the second drive and you'll be fine.
<Dr_willis> Araelius,  grub is very good at doing that.
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: I think this is it: 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 02)
<gago0021> how can i change my keyboard setup? i mistakenly set it up during installation. it is just a generic keyboard. but to type a quote and unquote symbol, i have to hit the key for it 2 times while pressing shift key. i tried changing it in the keyboard preferences section but nothing happens. what should i do?
<Araelius> ok, thanks guys
<pete> j-red: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<globe> do I really have to restart my computer after disabling ipv6 support ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 )?  I thought restarting was a windows-ism...
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: no. Look for something that sa... just pastebin the output.
<ToddEDM> so could someone take some time and help me with me no sound issue?
<kalorin> weird
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: ello.
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: is there a way to find out what might be stopping gdm from loading?
<Dr_willis> the X logs
<kalorin> every time the screen saver kicks on I come back and it's turned off the checkbox to let xfce manage the desktop
<j-red> so I just copy the line into that file?
<kalorin> so the files on the desktop disappear until i turn that back on
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: http://dpaste.com/6359/
<ToddEDM> gyaresu:  i have no sound.... how do i get ti to work
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: 'cat /var/log/gdm.log'
<pete> j-red: yeah
<K3nto> !bottle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Araelius> anyway, the main issue I can't dual boot on my main drive is what I believe to be a hard drive issue, I have run chkdsk and defragged but I still seem to have issues, any ideas?
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: Could you please post the output of 'lspci' in a pastebin?
<yomm> How can I set up my (unrecognized) keyboard volume & other keys to work on edgy ?
<Araelius> thhe main reason*
<Araelius> the*
<preaction> Araelius: which did you install first? XP or Ubuntu?
<ToddEDM> gyaresu: , ummmm huh>?
<ToddEDM> 'i dont know what that is
<gyaresu> !pastebin | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ToddEDM> pastebin
<Araelius> xp
<Araelius> ntfs is the filesystem
<ToddEDM> ok
<preaction> Araelius: and when the Ubuntu installer asked you about the bootloader (GRUB) what did you tell it?
<Araelius> at first i assumed it was fragmentation but that wasn't the case
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: So open up a terminal. Then run the command 'lspci'.
<thesUb-ZeRo> gyaresu: i have tried to tell him that....
<Araelius> i get as far as manually editing the partition
<gyaresu> thesUb-ZeRo: I'll take it from here then ;)
<j-red> that didn't seem to help :(
<j-red> my printer still isn't printing
<Araelius> after giving it a go it stops and says there is an issue with the filesystem on the hard drive and I should check for errors
<j-red> anyone have any idea how to set up a Lexmark z515 ?
<preaction> Araelius: so you haven't even installed it yet? did you tell ubuntu to use the correct hard drive?
<gyaresu> j-red: Did you go to linux-printing.org?
<thesUb-ZeRo> j-red: yeah, set it up on a cinderblock, get another cinder-block and make a sandwhich
<Araelius> yes, I have actually installed Ubuntu many times before, this is the only time I have run into an issue
<j-red> lol
<j-red> not yet.
<Araelius> also, no it isn't installed yet :)
<thesUb-ZeRo> Araelius: so you cant boot into window?
<Araelius> I can
<thesUb-ZeRo> Araelius: then what is wrong?
<Araelius> everything works fine, but I can't partition
<thesUb-ZeRo> Araelius: partition what, with what?
<gyaresu> j-red: http://linuxprinting.org (no hyphen)
<dr-tofu> can i aptitude remove & aptitude install [ to reinstall, duno how else to.. ]  gdm?
<preaction> Araelius: i meant THIS TIME. are you telling it that it can use the entire hard drive? that it can format as ext3?
<ToddEDM> ok Araelius ,  i pasted it
<j-red> whats the difference?
<preaction> ToddEDM: what's the URL to the paste?
<Araelius> i try to manually edit the partion of the main drive
<thesUb-ZeRo> preaction: lol
<ToddEDM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8336/
<Araelius> partition*
<happytron> what's the best way to write a bash script that recursively applies a command to every file in a subdirectory?
<K3nto> im having problems running a windows application with crossover. its freezing
<thesUb-ZeRo> Araelius: you cant mess with ntfs partitions soo far with gparted
<gyaresu> happytron: 'man bash'
<thesUb-ZeRo> Araelius: you cant shrink ntfs i think
<Araelius> really, I am sure i have done it before
<Ltar> what is X?
<Araelius> maybe it was fat32 previously
<gyaresu> thesUb-ZeRo: Yes. Just use a livecd with gparted.
<preaction> Araelius: ntfs writing is still experimental, which is required for resizing
<ohnonoagain> hi
<starscalling> well.
<gyaresu> Ltar: X11 is the makes graphics possible. A window manager makes somewhere for programmes to hang out.
<j-red> it is telling me to install the 2 RPMS that I thinkI just installed.
<techie> i followed the instructions for adding the ntfs-3g and instructions from link but do not get any results. somehow everything is just there on the terminal. could I post in here so that you can tell me what is wrong?
<Araelius> really, I have used this system for years, I assumed it was always ntfs, but I guess it must have been fat32
<j-red> how exactly am I supposed to install them?
<herpez>  hi. i have an ATI x700 and when runnning beryl, it says "beryl: No composite extension" , but i cant enable composite in xorg.conf cause otherwise the ati driver dont load. How can i solve this?
<happytron> that's a pretty lame answer
<m1> I cant install flash player in edgy :
<gyaresu> !pastebin | techie
<ubotu> techie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<m1> aargh
<Araelius> i recently tried Vista on a fresh intall, maybe that had some effect when I reinstalled xp
<Flannel> m1: what error are you getting?
<gyaresu> techie: Let's have a look.
<Bsew64> Hie People, where woud one likely find a person who could setup on our soon to be T1 linue with Debian or possible the unbunto    with cpanel.net software  is south florida area?
<ohnonoagain> i have vlc but cannot play files that are on a windows pc on the network i can play them if they are stored on the ubuntu machine, any ideas?
<techie> gyaresu can I do that even though I am out of the terminal.
<ToddEDM> Araelius: see anything on thatpaste?
<techie> meaning just go back to terminal and put tht command you gave me?
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<j-red> I already have the 2 rpms that it says to install. How do I install them?
<Araelius> nothing
<ToddEDM> yes, thats my audio card
<m1> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<NETWizz> My battery indicator sucks
<gyaresu> techie: Can you copy paste into a pastebin?
<NETWizz> WHat is wrong with the Ubuntu battery indicator?
<Araelius> ok, I know for sure you can't change ntfs to fat32 unkess you format, am I correct in this assumption
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: 'uname -a'
<techie> gksu ntfs-config how do I find it since I am out of the terminal. do I repeat all the commands in here?
<Flannel> j-red: help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto but find debs if y can
<Araelius> unless*
<SEJeff> Araelius: yes
<Flannel> m1: what were you doing when you got that error?
<j-red> debs? I'm really stupid with this stiff
<m1> I was using gaim and firefox
<ToddEDM> Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<m1> nothing more
<Flannel> j-red: instead of rpms (.rpm) Ubuntu uses deb (.deb)
<ohnonoagain> anyone use vlc to play avi files across the network?
<gyaresu> techie: why are you running ntfs-config?
<Flannel> m1: er... so, How did you tell your computer to try and get flash?
<Araelius> hmm, i just can't believe I changed the filesystem without knowing, well thanks for the help, you have saved me amny hours of frustration
<j-red> oh ok
<NETWizz> Hello
<Araelius> many*
<Flannel> j-red: Which program(s) are you installing?
<gyaresu> techie: Do you have a terminal open on the machine you are working on?
<m1> using psynaptic
<j-red> I'm trying to get my printer working
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: http://dpaste.com/6359/ don't want to bug because i see that you are helpging someone else, but i just wanted to see if you got the message
<NETWizz> My Ubuntu batery meter says 60% remaining 3 minutes
<Araelius> I will just give the 2 seprate hard drives install a shot
<NETWizz> Why does it shutdown on me?
<techie> gyaresu I wanted to read my pds files I have in xp and read them from ubuntu
<NETWizz> Widnows runs for about 5 hours on battery
<NETWizz> Ubuntu runs for about 5 mintues
<Flannel> m1: So, You weren't "just" using firefox and gaim, eh?  So, what package were you installing in synaptic?
<SurfnKid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<NETWizz> but the laptop then has plenty of power to boot up
<SurfnKid> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techie> gyaresu the terminal is open now
<gyaresu> techie: Did you install ntfs-3g?
<ToddEDM> Araelius: Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<m1> nonfree-flash
<m1> or something called so
<Araelius> going to give it a shot, see you guys in abit to bother you some more
<Araelius> :)
<j-red> the 2 rpms are called z600cups-2.0-2.i386.rpm and z600llpddk-2.0-1.i386.rpm
<techie> <gyaresu i do not know whether they are installed or not
<m1> flashplugin-nonfree
<SEJeff> NETWizz: That is because of this thing called ACPI and different vendors implement it differently. Most of them are broken and they "fix" it by letting microsoft know how to hack around it.
<Flannel> j-red: er... what programs are those?  cups... and llpddk? or what?
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: No problem. You don't have a sound card installed. Maybe it's turned off in the bios.
<SEJeff> NETWizz: Let me guess, you are using a newer laptop? Also, this is one of those things you can ignore. It will be fixed in time
<NETWizz> My notbook isn't that new
<j-red> those are 2 rpms that came frmo the lexmark z600 (not sure of model number) driver that are supposed to let me set up my lexmark z515 printer
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: i didn't see anything about it in the bios
<NETWizz> It is a Core 2, Dell that is over 3 months old
<gyaresu> techie: 'apt-get install ntfs-3g'
<techie> gyaresu I have a bunch of or a list in my terminal right now.
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: Is it the onboard sound or a card? Could it be broken?
<gyaresu> techie: Sorry what?
<Flannel> j-red: ah, alright.  SEe this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<ToddEDM> my card isnt broken, just in ubuntu
<j-red> yeah
<SEJeff> techie: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config is the right command
<SEJeff> techie: Are you very new to Linux?
<Flannel> m1: alright, You're on dapper or edgy?
<gyaresu> SEJeff: ntfs-config?
<m1> edgy
<gyaresu> SEJeff: you'what?
<dr-tofu> concerning my earlier issue: there appears to be nothing wrong with gdm, as i reinstalled it and am still having the same issue
<techie> yes very new... this is what i see there now.
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: Try kdm for a short term fix then.
<techie> main restricted universe multiverse
<techie> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<techie> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<techie> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<techie> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<techie> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<techie> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all
<techie> wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<techie> sudo apt-get update
<techie> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> !paste | techie
<ubotu> techie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<techie> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<techie> gksu ntfs-config
<gyaresu> techie: We did mention !pastebin
<techie> yes
<NETWizz> You are spamming
<SEJeff> gyaresu: http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/
<Flannel> m1: download this file: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb
<SEJeff> techie: ok, minimize the terminal and go to System --> Administration --> Synaptic
<Flannel> m1: (you'll want flash9 anyway)
<m1> I think that I had installed flash before in the edgy desktopcd live
<techie> gyaresu so what is going on?
<SEJeff> techie: This way will be less frightening to you :)
<m1> but don't remember how
<m1> yeah
<Flannel> m1: Whatever you do on the liveCD will have no affect on the system you installed
<gyaresu> SEJeff: Thank you. I'm not into boxes so it's good to have someone like yourself around to make it easier for folks.
<m1> yeah I know
<Mythmon> ive got a question, if i were to put a secondary harddrive in a windows box could i dual boot ubuntu, and have ubuntu on the second drive, without messing with the windows install?
<ToddEDM> gyaresu: lol sorry i was calling you Ayabara
<Flannel> m1: then once you've downloaded that, double click it, or browse to it, and `sudo dpkg -i [filename] `
<SEJeff> gyaresu: boxes?
<mackinac> Mythmon:   yes, thats what i do
<gyaresu> SEJeff: Gui's n things.
<ToddEDM> gyaresu:  here is a paste for you :Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<m1> I will try it
<SEJeff> gyaresu: I am a 'nix sysadmin :)
<Mythmon> alright, cause i want to install ubuntu, but i need to have windows
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: after apt-get install kdm, what can i do to set it as the default instead of gnome?
<SEJeff> techie: Do you have Synaptic open? This is easy to do and I'm going to walk you through it
<gyaresu> SEJeff: Who happens to know about pretty boxes for 'humans'
<mackinac> Mythmon:   they can be on the same drive too
<ToddEDM> so i still need a lil help with getting my sound working
<bugnthecode> I've been at this for hours and haven't seemed to make any progress. My table touchscreeen was working a earlier today, and now it's not. Anyone have experience with these?
<Mythmon> ive tried that, and it didnt end well when i tried to take the linux off (space issues)
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: as you install it one of the questions should be regarding just that...
<SEJeff> gyaresu: Unix is friendly. It just picks who it will be friends with -somewhere from the internet
<mackinac> Mythmon:   anyhow, I prefer the 2nd drive option myself :)
<brokenarrow> lol
<m1> I'm in the download page of flash but opera doesn't appear in the list
<ryan8403> hello
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: right.
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: onboard. i think it could be working. at least when i plug them in i can get normal pc speaker noises (beaps from the terminal and such)
<j-red> so that I can clarify, is dapper 6.06 and edgy 6.10 ?
<Flannel> j-red: correct
<m1> only firefox, seamonkey and mozilla
<j-red> ok thanks :)
<me2win> anyone know how to add an item to startup in KDE?
<techie> gyaresu is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8337/
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: your lspci bets to differ. 'asound list' gave you nothing right?
<ryan8403> I'm trying to play a dvd on my desktop followed the instructions from the support site but its still a no go
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: yeah nothing
<gyaresu> techie: I think SEJeff was going to help you with that. If I'm wrong let me know.
<ryan8403> its like totem doesn't recognize the dvd since I installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: So I still say that there is no device relating to a sound card detected in that machine.
<techie> I have not spoken to a jeff
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: sorry.
<ToddEDM> gyaresu:  dont you lose your train of thought with so many questuions comin at you ?
<SEJeff> techie: System --> Administration --> Synaptic
<Flannel> m1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser  Opera isn't free software, as such, isn't "in" ubuntu, so you have to do some extra stuff
<SEJeff> techie: Open up Synaptic and let me know when you are there
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: S'aight. I'm just looking up that MCP51 chipset atm. Have you searched for similar problems/solutions from the website?
<techie> <SEJeff I am there and it tells me an error has ocurred
<techie> SEjeff I get the follwoing: E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<techie> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<techie> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<gyaresu> techie: line 14: "yes". So does a box pop up for you after running 'gksu ntfs-config' ?
<SEJeff> techie: Oh jesus, you must have broken something
<ToddEDM> gyaresu:   no i havent actualy ,earlier i was trying to get my video card working... it doesnt seem to have the right drivers or something
<techie> no, nothing appears
<gyaresu> techie: SEJeff techie I leave you in capable hands.
<SEJeff> techie: What you pasted earlier and linked gyaresu, was that the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<SEJeff> gyaresu: Yeah, this is easy to see what he did
<techie> so where do I go from here.
<techie> should i get out of terminal
<techie> or begin again
<K3nto> I got crossover office pro; how do i use an already-installed windows application with it?
<SEJeff> techie: Lets take this to a PM so it is easier to talk. 900 users in a channel makes it a bit of a pain sometimes, ok?
<dr-tofu> are there any options aside from gdm and kdm that may be slimmed down and more customizable?
<techie> understood, I am using xchat how do i pm to you from here
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<techie> I meant xchat
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: btw switching to kdm solved the problem, thank you
<Naik0> hey how do write if i want a file to have "-rwxr-xr-x" permission?
<techie> SEjeff u still there?
<brussel> Is this the correct way of suppressing screen output of a command in a bash script: "command 2>&1 | > /dev/null"?
<Flannel> K3nto: this isn't a crossover office support channel, try asking in #crossover
<SEJeff> techie: I pmed you, look in the PM
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: Annoying but I thought it might. You're welcome.
<K3nto> Flannel: they dont say anything back
<Naik0> hey how do write if i want a file to have "-rwxr-xr-x" permission?
<brokenarrow> chmod 755
<gyaresu> Naik0: 'man chmod'
<SEJeff> brussel: No. ./command >/dev/null 2>&1
<j-red> ZOMG! ITS ALIVE ITS ALIVE!
<j-red> I never knew the sound of my printer could bring such excitement to me!
<brussel> sejeff, thanks
<SEJeff> techie: Do you see the private message I sent you?
<SEJeff> brussel: np
<_`XeOn_> how do i fix this issue --> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<j-red> Guys thanks for all your help
<j-red> I really gotta go now since its almost 2 am and I'm really tired
<SEJeff> _`XeOn_: close the update manager, or whatever else you have updating packages. If you have apt-get running in a terminal while you have the update-manager open, it will give you that error
<gyaresu> _`XeOn_: you must have another package manager running somewhere...
<_`XeOn_> but everything is closet
<gyaresu> _`XeOn_: easiest to reboot. Or if it's really stuffed you can delete the lock file (not recommended)
<_`XeOn_> closed*
<dr-tofu> gyaresu: .... why does kdm look exactly like gdm?
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: consistencey of prettiness.
<Flannel> K3nto: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/crossover-pro/troubleshooting  and their site has a help thing too
<K3nto> ty
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I can't seem to get my wacom tablet to work in Kubuntu.  Actually, it keeps seeing it as a mouse.  I do have the latest kernel drivers, along with wacom-tools and xorg drivers.  I don't know exactly where the problem lies.  I think it has to do with my udev (I've changed the udev for wacom a few times).  Any ideas?
<techie> sejeff I am writing to you in the pm but I do not see you writing back.
<_`XeOn_> man the problem started with the new update
<_`XeOn_> ubuntu-doc
<gyaresu> dr-tofu: You have differences if you want to start autologin and stuff cause it's from the kde end of the world but apart from that it's virtually the same.
<Flannel> techie: you need to be registered/identified with freenode  to be able to query
<mackinac> non-registered nicknames cant PM - just create a new channel
<ToddEDM> this sux, i cant find a solution to my no sound problem
<gyaresu> _`XeOn_: can you just reboot and see if that fixes it?
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: You've searched the forums?
<techie> i got it
<_`XeOn_> ok im rebooting again
<ToddEDM> i googled
<techie> but you do not see me responding there in pm
<kling0n> what are the chances of getting an updated libgphoto n the official edgy repos?
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: I don't know whether the google spiders get the forums or not...
<techie> SEJeff I am receiving and typing in pm but you do not get it
<kling0n> i noticed a new version was out
<gyaresu> kling0n: Asking for packages is a _very_ dangerous business...
<techie> SEJeff so now I am going between this room and the pm
<Flannel> kling0n: None.  Just bugfixes/security updates
<ToddEDM> i see they get .de forums lol
<m1> I'm getting strange errors when switching between firefox window and others applications
<m1> like graphical garbage
<kling0n> Flannel: but libgphoto *is* buggy.... canon compatibility is fixed in the new release :)
<kling0n> gyaresu: how so?
<atk_> Hi. I have to use irqpoll kernel option to get my hibernation working. How often it actually polls and what are the downsides of using this option?
<kling0n> I've tried making my own build, but I am not really good enough at deb package management to prevent conflicts with the existing dependencies
<techie> SEJeff getting a heachache going through so many windows in here. How do I add you the IM
<gyaresu> kling0n: Posting bugs is fine but just asking for package updates can be considered annoying. Kind of like "so why havn't you updated these yet? They're available as source."
<Flannel> kling0n: then the bugfixes may be patched into the current version.
<SEJeff> techie: Applications --> Internet --> Gaim
<techie> SEJeff do you want me to use gaim instead?
<jack_deltrino> hi everyone
<kling0n> gyaresu: I dont mean to moan or bitch... I was simply wondering
<bkceem> I need to rename some files from .ico to .png. Is there any software or command that auto rename the file extension?
<jack_deltrino> i have a linksys wmp11v4 properly recognized under ubuntu
<jack_deltrino> i can't dhclient wlan0 for some reason
<jack_deltrino> any thoughts?
<Mythmon> bkceem: im not sure if it is as simple as that
<kling0n> Flannel: IMO it doesnt make sense to backport between versions?
<Mythmon> bkceem: i think you need a converter, not just a renamer
<jack_deltrino> /etc/resolv.conf is the same as the machine i'm on right now
<kling0n> Flannel: doesn't that make the versioning moot?
<michael_> How do I get rid of a program that I added to my startup progs in preferences?
<jack_deltrino> anyone?
<michael_> from CL *
<_`XeOn_> now i got this == E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kling0n> michael_: check $HOME/.autostart
<SEJeff> techie: Well do you have an aim or yahoo account?
<Ltar> what the hell
<bkceem> Mythmon, I tried to rename from .ico to .png they worked perfectly. If you are concerning about if changing the file extension will damage the files
<Ltar> I can't correct the clock
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: found all the mcp51 threads on ubuntuforums.org ?
<SEJeff> techie: If you do, it would be best to do it from the box that is broken. That way, you can IM me the contents of files. It makes it faster
<Ltar> I am not allowed to access the system configuration
<Crywulf> grrr, i updated ubuntu and now i cant get X to start. after a restart it just goes to command prompt..
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: do you have the intel_hda_sound module loaded?
<professor> hey guys
<Mythmon> bkceem: alright, i guess ico and png are similar enough. I did not now this, i guess its safe to ignore me...
<professor> how do I get wine to work
<michael_> kling0n: there is no .autostart
<Flannel> kling0n: no.  They just backport fixes.  And, it's still versioned.  But not quite the same.  You'll see versions like this: 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 (the current libgphoto2-2 version) which means 2.2.1 of 'official' then -2 means two debian specific updates, then "ubuntu4" means there have been four ubuntu specific updates ontop of that
<Ltar> am i going to have to launch a root terminal to change the clock time? I thought ubuntu was supposed to be more user-friendly than debian.
<Mythmon> bkceem: though i cant help you with your renaming problem :/
<gyaresu> Crywulf: You might need to reinstall nvidia-glx
<kling0n> michael_: check system-session then
<bkceem> Mythmon, so there is no command to auto rename the file extension?
<professor> when I click on a exe file I get an error message 6006 says that I have to close all programs down before running it
<Flannel> Ltar: Why do you need to do that?
<michael_> kling0n: where's that?
<bkceem> Mythmon, thanks though :)
<kling0n> Flannel: okies... makes sense :)
<Flannel> Ltar: why not just use ntp?
<_`XeOn_> !wine | professor
<ubotu> professor: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kling0n> michael_: in your gnome menu
<Mythmon> bkceem, i do not know, im only here to get help on installing ubuntu later tonight, after i get the iso
<Flannel> Ltar: and, you use sudo, not a root terminal.
<Ltar> Flannel: because linux says it's 3:00 AM when, in fact, it is not.
<michael_> kling0n: I can't load gnome
<Flannel> Ltar: you're right, thats five minutes fast.
<michael_> kling0n: I need to do it fdrom command line
<SEJeff> techie: Are you a registered user? If you aren't that is probably why you can't send private messages
<Flannel> Ltar: use ntp (sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com) to update, or if you want some other ntp-related things: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<Ltar> Flannel: no, it's 4 hours fast
<Flannel> Ltar: er, you sure your timezone is correct?
<Ltar> Flannel: yes
<techie> Sejeff I am not a registered user
<techie> I tried to put you on IM and it tells me you are not there or logged in
<Flannel> Ltar: alright, then it's three hours fast.  Why did you have your system clock set three hours fast?  NTP will fix that, at any rate.
<Ltar> Flannel: -8:00 GMT, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything this that information. nevermind, I found the clock tool under the administrative tools
<emet> is there a macosx dock thing for gnome
<_`XeOn_> what to do now with this output --> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lanaz> hem, could you tell me g++ compiler on linux whit gui? becouse it isnt comfortible to write source in gedit and run make form console.. =/
<Ltar> Flannel: this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<SEJeff> techie: That is why you can't send private messages. Just do that and it will be easier for me to help you
<gyaresu> _`XeOn_: Just do what it suggests.
<jack_deltrino> can someone please help me?
<r00t_> hello
<gyaresu> !help
<_`XeOn_> i did it before and i got frozzed
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<starscalling> jack_deltrino one sec
<techie> SEJeff how do I register
<gyaresu> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<michael_> Can somebody please tell me how to get rid of a program listed in my startup programs in my preferences from the command line?
<starscalling> gyaresu he already had
<_`XeOn_> the install of ubuntu-doc frezzes
<kling0n> michael_: take a look at $HOME/.gnome2/session then
<techie> SEJeff plese give me to command to paste in here to register
<deFrysk> michael_, go to sessions and unselect the selected progs
<jack_deltrino> lanaz: you could use eclipse, kdevelop, et al, but with a text editor like vim and key mappings, you have so much more control and retain knowledge so much better
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: thanks
<lanaz> hem, could you tell me g++ compiler on linux whit gui? becouse it isnt comfortible to write source in gedit and run make form console.. =/ im new in cpp..
<starscalling> np
<SEJeff> techie: I gave it to you. Read your pm
<michael_> deFrysk: "command line"
<techie> ok
<SEJeff>  /msg nickserv register password
<lanaz> jack_deltrino:  ty
<SEJeff> techie: where password is whatever you want it to actually be
<kling0n> michael_: should look something like this: session:19,RestartCommand=<program name>
<Ltar> why doesn't ubuntu's installation of Open office include OO math?
<emet> is there a macosx dock thing for gnome ?
<starscalling> try gnome-iconedit
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install gnome-iconedit
<jack_deltrino> lanaz: honestly, that's something you should google before impulsively asking though
<Crywulf> hello
<rosli> hi eveeryone
<r00t_> anyone know about beryl? I tried the beryl channel but they are saying nothing? I really would like to get this figured out, thanks for the help
<starscalling> also jack_deltrino
<kling0n> !openoffice.org-math|Ltar
<ubotu> ltar: openoffice.org-math: OpenOffice.org office suite - equation editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<starscalling> im fairly certain that you can open said .ico with gimp
<Flannel> r00t_: see #ubuntu-effects (check the topic)
<techie> ok SEJeff i have a password now to register... what is next?
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: you have me confused without someone else
<r00t_> thanks
<starscalling> and it has a nice handy feature where you can save as and choose extension and by choosing said extension it saves in correct format for that extension
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: i asked about networking, so i guess my question was lost in the stream of consciousness that is irc
<ofeigsfjardt> gyaresu: ok well thanks anyway for your help
<SEJeff> techie: /msg nickserv identify password
<jack_deltrino> i have a linksys wmp11v4 properly recognized under ubuntu
<lanaz> jack_deltrino: its bad habbit of mine =/ ill try to lose it ;)
<starscalling> oh indeed i have... bkceem that was for you
<jack_deltrino> i can't dhclient wlan0 for some reason
<rosli> do you quys know of a simple way (preferebly via apt-get) to update firefox in drapper drake to the latest version 2.0.02
<Ltar> how to install OO.org math, then?
<SEJeff> techie: Then send me an IM after you did that
<jack_deltrino> /etc/resolv.conf is the same as the machine i'm on right now
<Flannel> rosli: firefox 2.0 isn't available in dapper
<starscalling> jack_deltrino you have the linksys problem?
<jack_deltrino> if i sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning i see the essid
<colbert> Anyone here know if installing GRUB on a Vista drive would be a problem? I had it on my XP drive but just curious
<jack_deltrino> i'm using wep, and i enter the key in after sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYNETWORK by sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890
<gyaresu> ofeigsfjardt: Sorry. Without 'lspci' finding a sound device we can't go much further...
<deFrysk> rosli, you dont,
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: yes
<starscalling> oh
<starscalling> good luck.
<jack_deltrino> this channel has a lot of unnecessary confusion
<_`XeOn_> look Setting up ubuntu-docs (6.10.4.2) ... and get stuck there!
<starscalling> i suggest changing mode to ad-hoc
<_`XeOn_> grrr
<starscalling> defining speed
<techie> SEJeff i just did
<l2s> hi
<michael_> kling0n: I can't find it
<starscalling> and correct channel
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: are you talking to me?
<techie> and then you a pm via SEJeff
<starscalling> jack_deltrino yes.
<l2s> my remote ubuntu desktop 6.10 box keeps turning its network card off and you cannot ping it remotely
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: what does that have to do with dhcp?
<l2s> anyone know why this would happen?
<michael_> kling0n: there is no .gnome2/sessions
<kling0n> michael_: you might not have one then
<l2s> power mgt is shut off in the control panel
<michael_> kling0n: :S :@
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: the card works perfectly, detects the essid, etc. it's just dhclient doesn't grab an ip
<kling0n> michael_: its .gnome2/session
<kling0n> without trailing s
<Crywulf> i recently updated ubuntu and went to run wine and ubuntu X would crash to login. re-installed nvidia drivers now ubuntu wont boot to X just console.
<starscalling> try turning off wep
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: ...
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: why?
<kling0n> michael_: what is the problem exactly
<kling0n> ?
<starscalling> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michael_> kling0n: don't have that either
<SEJeff> techie: Did you see a message back from nickserv saying something about being identified?
<gyaresu> l2s: you need to provide log files for us to assess the problem
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: it works with this machine
<mackinac> SEJeff, you two could just start a new random channel... like " /join #sejeff "
<starscalling> jack_deltrino its notoriously painful to get it to work
<l2s> which log?
<starscalling> jack_deltrino
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: but this machine is not ubuntu.
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: no it's not
<SEJeff> mackinac: thanks for the idea, this is a bit painful
<michael_> kling0n: one if the progs is killing my X session
<memilanuk> anyone have a way to find out which model of Linksys 54G wireless card I have? (short of yanking the card out of the machine)
<starscalling> yes it is.
<Q_Continuum> eck: ping
<gyaresu> l2s: 'dmesg' '/var/log/messages'
<starscalling> whatever bork off.
<techie> SEJeff no message back about identification
<jack_deltrino> starscalling: i'm on a gentoo box, which is infinitely more difficult than ubuntu and it was waaay easy to setup
<l2s> ok will try now as a friend reboots it
<gyaresu> memilanuk: 'lspci'
<kling0n> michael_: which one?
<l2s> thanks gyaresu
<gyaresu> l2s: np
<kling0n> michael_: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<techie> where are you now SEJeff
<michael_> kling0n: found it, thanks
<SEJeff> techie: type /join #techie
<memilanuk> gyaresu any way from WinXP?  It takes a while to shut everything down and boot back up, only to find bad news and have to reboot to XP again to look for more help
<yeniklasor> hi
<yeniklasor> hi
<drew> hello
<yeniklasor> how can I edit /etc/environment
<drew> anyone know if there is a feisty channel
<Flannel> drew: #ubuntu+1
<mackinac> drew:   #ubuntu+1
<_`XeOn_> !loki
<drew> sudo nano /etc/enviorment
<drew> thanks
<ubotu> loki: [Biology]  MCMC linkage analysis on general pedigrees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7.4-1 (edgy), package size 332 kB, installed size 824 kB
<_`XeOn_> ahahah
<_`XeOn_> ubotu i wasnt looking for that loki
<gyaresu> memilanuk: sorry. on the phone. I'll be about 5min.
<memilanuk> np, I'm looking thru the forums as well ;)
<mackinac> !bot | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yeniklasor> how can I edit /etc/environment
<_`XeOn_> mackinac, i know is a bot
<preaction> yeniklasor: what is /etc/environment?
<_`XeOn_> :)
<yeniklasor> a file
<preaction> yeniklasor: sudo nano /etc/environment, but why?
<yeniklasor> I must select default language
<brokenarrow> ubuntu 6.10 and daylight savings any worries here?
<preaction> brokenarrow: um... why would there be?
<yomm> xeon if you know he is a bot why do you talk to him ?
<yomm> :p
<l2s> anyone here install ubuntu on a dell 6350 with perc 2 raid?
<yeniklasor> <preaction> thanks
<l2s> 6.06 server lts won't work at all but 6.10 desktop installs fine
<brokenarrow> didn't think so but I run some old hardware
<Crywulf> i read over the nvidia install at the link provided but i cant even get into X to use that method.  i orginally used tseliots method 2.
<preaction> brokenarrow: daylight savings is software, so you should be fine
<ToddEDM> i cant find anything on the ubuntu forums gyaresu
<_`XeOn_> yomm, cuz was funy i asked for loki installer and he said biowhatever
<brokenarrow> cool
<ToddEDM> ok forget the sound, could someon help me get my video drivers installed?... i just downloaded them from nvidias site
<l2s> when does support for 6.10 stop?
<yomm> My keyboard Volume keys are not recognized , where do I start looking ?
<Mythmon> l2s: april2008
<jeffwheeler> Is there any way to interface with a TI-84+ over USB, and connect so that I can write C apps and the like to the calc?
<l2s> ok thats not bad
<zigma> Hi all
<l2s> since server wont install im forced to use desktop
<yomm> 12s server won't install ?
<l2s> i think its having problems with the perc 2 raid in 6.06 lts server
<DarkX> jeffwheeler, last i remeber the TI interface was just USB to serial
<yomm> 12s : and Desktop does ?
<l2s> 6.10 desktop does
<l2s> 6.06 server does not
<DarkX> so you may have beeter luck with other interface
<zigma> Is ubuntu free...
<jeffwheeler> DarkX: yeah, but is there any app that actually can use this?
<Flannel> l2s: Grab the alterate CD, install the GUI-less
<jeffwheeler> zigma: yes
<Flannel> zigma: of course
<l2s> why would gui solve a server install problem?
<mackinac> free as in nachos
<yomm> 12s : yes ; do a command line install
<Flannel> l2s: Server CD has less hardware support
<zigma> Thanks..
<l2s> its the raid that seems to be not detected
<jeffwheeler> l2s: I was looking for something that would automate the process of downloading the apps to the calculator.
<l2s> ok bit weird since dell made a million of these servers
<l2s> but i can try it i guess
<yomm> l2s: Linux & hardware raid is on a lot of cases ermm .. unsupported :)
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: you don't write C apps, you write either assembly or TI-basic
<l2s> yea but this is a stock dell box
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: I'm not really here atm but: you don't need the drivers from the nvidia site. You can just enable the !repos and install http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy like that.
<l2s> that is old so its weird
<l2s> freebsd 4 installed with zero issue 2 years ago
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: you sure? There's a TIGCC compilre available, so I assume the same can be done for lower-level calcs, right?
<yomm> 12s , none of my linux boxes recognize tje onbaord raid controllers
<l2s> http://www-gatago.com/linux/debian/user/36702354.html
<Flannel> l2s: shrug.  Try the alternate CD, it should detect the same hardware the Desktop does.  You can install a GUI-less box, and then try the -server kernel
<l2s> heres an example but not the cd
<l2s> ok flannel i am downloading it now
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: that's.. equivalent to writing assembly, I suppose.
<DarkX> jeffwheeler, its a microcontroller..not a multi task CPU
<l2s> would that be better than just using desktop as a server?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how can i change to root , to install something in the console
<DarkX> so im pretty sure your limited to TIBasic
<kling0n> is there a repo for "untested" backports?
<l2s> todd sudo whatevercommand you want
<ToddEDM> no i need to log out of this uder?
<ToddEDM> ohhh ok
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: I'm not sure the TI-84 has ASM hooks though.  I know the 85 didn't, that's why you had to use zshell to bootstrap
<kling0n> I can find an updated pkg for libgphoto at launchpad, but It seems that packages are only released there
<DarkX> i cant find any linux support for it..id sujest using VMWare and let it pick up the USB devicde
<DarkX> n just use the USB device that way
<l2s> would desktop run as an ok server?
<jeffwheeler> DarkX: me?
<DarkX> yup jeff
<Flannel> l2s: yep.  Except you'd have the GUI stuff sitting there running as well
<mike-db> Clearly eh? Alright my problem is that when I try to resize a partition I get an error saying that my Hard drive is damaged... With help from someone he came to the conclusion that I had to reformat my hard drive, but I'm without a win xp cd does anyone have a work around for this?
<Flannel> l2s: *nix doesn't really care what you use it as (desktop, server, toaster, whatever)
<skinol> lol
<yomm> Would I have problems of shifting my RAID5 mdadm array from 6.10 to 6.06 ? is MDADM the same version on 6.06 & 6.10 ?
<l2s> i think i can just set it to not run x by default right?
<Bakefy> I just freshly installed ubuntu, I have noticed I have no sound.
<broken> hello, people
<Bakefy> where can I look to install my sound driver?
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: yeah, 84 has assembly support, or machine code support, that is.  You should be good.
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: alright, but I still don't see how I should be able to get it on there... :-/
<Flannel> l2s: just grab the alternate CD, install the "server" option, and never have a GUI
* genii  boots up his ubuntu-based coffeemaker and watches it percolate
<l2s> ok
<yomm> lol
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: shrug.  No idea.  I've got a serial cable ;)
<l2s> will give it a shot
<l2s> its downloading
<Bakefy> nevermind, i fixed it
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: ha, alright; thanks. I'll see what I can come up with.
<ToddEDM> ok guys, im trying to install my vidie drivers, and i got an error so i checked the .log file and here it is ..... ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<ToddEDM> how do i stop the Xserver
<DarkX> jeffwheeler, id recomend going in windows n using the serial interface..sniffing the serial link...see what kidna protocol it uses
<DarkX> it may be simple as using some kind of XModem
<skinol> 6.12pl rulez :] 
<mike-db> Is the person with a star beside his name god?
<broken> anyone know how to play midi files using timidity? I can't find the gtk interface, but synaptic says it's installed
<mike-db> or her...
<jeffwheeler> DarkX: from some Googling, it looks pretty closed
<Flannel> jeffwheeler, DarkX, guarenteed you don't need to do that, It's already on the web somewhere.
<jeffwheeler> Flannel, DarkX: I see Tilp (and its dependencies) seem to have gone somewhere.
<ToddEDM> anyone know how to stop X from the command line?
<Flannel> jeffwheeler: I imagine it's the exact same protocol theyve been using on that family.  Check for 83 and 82 protocols as well.
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: likely; will do
<DarkX> jeffwheeler, found something
<DarkX> http://www.ticalc.org/basics/linking/software.html
<Flannel> jeffwheeler, DarkX, this is offtopic though.  #ubuntu-offtopic if you have any more TI- stuff jeffwheeler ;)
<yomm> ToddEDM : u runnung Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<jeffwheeler> Flannel: no problem; thanks for your help
<yomm> ToddEDM : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yomm> or "kdm" if you run Kubuntu
<xreyye> How can I determine which partition/drive my windows partition is on for use with GRUB?
<xreyye> I did sudo fdisk -l, which lists windows partition as hda5 but I just dont know how to add that to grub config
<jack_deltrino> why does dhclient wlan0 fail? i'm on the same network as the machine on which dhclient wlan0 fails
<jack_deltrino> /etc/resolv.conf on both machines is synchronized
<zigma> Can ubuntu run on core 2 duo processor
<Flannel> xreyye: hda5 is hd0,4
<ToddEDM> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<zigma> Can ubuntu run on core 2 duo processor
<ToddEDM> thats the error i get, how do i exit X
<atk_> zigma: don't spam the channel
<zigma> Ok sorry
<ToddEDM> zigma: i havent done it, but im sure it can
<genii> xreyye add to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> title Windows
<genii> rootnoverify (hd0,4)
<genii> makeactive
<genii> chainloader  +1
<xreyye> Flannel: thanks, I must have screwed up something then, when I tried hd(0,4) in grub it gave me an error, something to do with Nt...something not detected
<ToddEDM> im running mine in turion64 x2
<zigma> Thanks todd i heard core 2 doesnt support linux
<ToddEDM> ohhh i dont know
<ToddEDM> try google
<ToddEDM> should be there
<ToddEDM> thats big news
<seeds> hello. please i need to know how to view the running processes in ubuntu. I'm trying to open firefox but it says that it's already running
<xreyye> Hmm I didn't write the "noverify" party, maybe thats my problem
<genii> seeds You can use alt-tab like in windoze to cycle thru apps and then close multiple instances
<Flannel> seeds: Uh, gnome has a viewer, don't remember what it's called.  It's in accessories, I think.  Also, there's "ps"
<seeds> ps?
<atk_> seeds: you probably have a downloads window open somewhere. System menu -> Preferences -> System monitor
<mackinac> "core 2 doesn't support linux" = false :s
<atk_> my mistake, System menu -> Administration -> System Monitor
<seeds> oh great atk thanks
<seeds> thanks all indeed
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with playing mp4 files??
<mackinac> !restricted > h3h_timo
<yomm>  Toddem : I told you before how to do it
<h3h_timo> mackinac, thanks, but its not helpin
<yomm> toddell : nm , my page didnt scroll , my bad :)
<mackinac> h3h_timo:   what the dealio then
<h3h_timo> mackinac, well, i installed all the multimedia codecs from the starter guide, and i can play all other files except for files with mp4 audio
<xreyye> Grub is telling me Error 12: Invalid device requested
<l2s> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326377
<l2s> heh found someone with a similar problem
<h3h_timo> is there a reason that when i installed dvd support it wouldve messed up gstreamer?
<xreyye> I did rootnoverify hd(0,4) with fdisk telling me windows partition is hda5
<pete> mikedb: you still there?
<mackinac> h3h_timo:   did mp4 work before, then break?
<h3h_timo> im not sure, i dont remember
<mackinac> h3h_timo:   do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<h3h_timo> let me check
<Desp_> hi all
<Desp_> how to fix this
<Desp_> You don't see to be running an X server (no DISPLAY set).
<Desp_> Google Earth and its installer both require X11.
<h3h_timo> mackinac, it isnt showing them in the terminal hold on im gonna check in synaptic
<Desp_> Iam tring to install google earth
<xreyye> this is killing me
<h3h_timo> mackinac, yeah, its installed, is there a reason that gstreamer wouldnt be the main decoder of audio??
<mackinac> hmmm
<mackinac> maybe xine
<reyn> Hi, I tried installing beryl. I had some nvidia driver issues, restored by old xorg.conf and restarted. I'm now sitting with kde without a desktop or window decorations ... how do I get those back ?
<Chameleon22> hi all, I just noticed a file in lost+found dir. (dr-sr---wx  2 779382894 1818452310  24K 1970-01-30 06:00 #22594723). User nor the group with those numbers exists. When I try to delete the file (as root) I get: rm: cannot remove directory `#22594723/': Operation not permitted. Directory it self is empty. Any ideas on how I can delete this bugger?
<LastMall> rikkus is causing problems in other channels. Is he a common problem here ?
<h3h_timo> mackinac, what do you think i should do?
<eck> Q_Continuum: i'm here now
<mackinac> h3h_timo:   what *I* would do is try VLC media player
<h3h_timo> mackinac, yeah, vlc plays em, it plays all, but i wanna play em from inside either songbird or exaile!
<mackinac> h3h_timo:   sorry, its beyond my kb
<eck> Chameleon22: of course, you need write permissions
<eck> i think you can just chmod it
<h3h_timo> thanks tho
<eck> i would peek inside it to see what it is though
<atk_> reyn: try going to the beryl site and look up the wiki, the answer is there
<Chameleon22> eck, even if i am root!?
<reyn> atk_: mkay
<Chameleon22> eck, it doesnt even let me reassign permissions when i try to (as root)
<eck> hm
<eck> i think the files in their might just go away eventually
<eck> or else you can probably remove it in single user mode
<eck> it might have an immutable attribute
<eck> (just a guess)
<mackinac> h3h_timo:   got libmp4v2-0 ?
<eck> check with lsattr
<mackinac> meh they left
<Chameleon22> eck, well go away eventually is not a solution... here is the "file" command output if that helps: #22594723/: setuid directory
<reyn> anyone know the binary name of the kde control center ?
<eck> Chameleon22: also i am not sure if this will actually happen to lost+found files, but check the reference count on the file
<Chameleon22> eck, how?
<eck> Chameleon22: the number to the right of the permissions in ls -l
<eck> it should be two for a directory
<Chameleon22> eck just PM'd you
<Arcad3> hi.i'm conected with ssh to a pc and i run a shoutcast radio.if i close the terminal the radio shuts down ..
<Arcad3> is there a way to run it as daemon?
<Ltar> how do I stop ubuntu from locking the desktop after X period of inactivity?
<Jordan_U> My computer no longer boots
<genii> Arcad3 Yes, run it with -d switch ("detach from console")
<Jordan_U> Ltar: It's in screensaver preferences I believe
<dv_> hmm
<dv_> from what I see, i965 boards are not working in edgy?
<dv_> bad :/ I am about to get an intel classic series board with a 965. is feisty herd 5 stable enough to use?
<Ltar> Jordan_U: screensaver..... lets me adjust time untill idle
<Ltar> alrite, I see it, thanks
<h3h_timo> mackinac, you still there?
<mackinac> ya
<steelb> someone say my name
<mackinac> my name
<mackinac> steelb
<steelb> thanks
<kbd> What is this the R Kelly hour?
<genii> dv_ I'm having issues with Feisty at the moment on my laptop (for testing). I would stick with Edgy right now for stability
<kbd> hahaha, you said Edgy and stability in the same sentence. That's funny.
<genii> kbd Compared to Feisty, it is
<Episcopus> i just installed edgy and am trying to get my netgear MA311 wlan card working.  this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear says Detected as eth0 and started working after modules.conf was edited (wlan0 to eth0)
<kbd> Compared to nitrogliceran?
<erikja> !burning >erikja
<Episcopus> how do i make the card work?
<genii> kbd Tho I am generally still running Dapper on most of my boxes
<kbd> genii: I am not satisfied with x86_64 Edgy :/
<kbd> But maybe, I wouldn't be satisfied with * x86_64....
<genii> kbd The 64 versions still have weird issues as well, yeah
<xelados> What's the terminal command to view current processes, and then force them to exit?
<xelados> I've forgotten it...
<dv_> genii, the thing is, I dont see many options for a 965 board.
<erikja> !nautilus >erikja
<dv_> or I am missing something
<Jordan_U> xelados: top
<xelados> and to kill a process?
<genii> dv_ The default SMP kernel will run dual-core cpus no problemmo
<Jordan_U> xelados: kill or killall
<kbd> genii: I wonder if it is because less devs or submitters are x86_64
<xelados> alright, thanks
<bullgard2> Gaim: Can you please tell me what is 'freenode-connect'? I did not find a definition.
<dv_> genii, the forums are filled with people complaining about installation issues related to the JMicron controller in 965 boards
<erikja> !nautilus cd burner >erikja
<genii> kbd I suspect the codebase for i386 is just larger and older
<bullgard2> Can you please tell me what is 'freenode-connect' in Gaim? I did not find a definition.
<graulich> how do I locate my ntfs partitions in /dev/?
<erikja> !gnomebaker >erikja
<genii> dv_ Ah, is that a SATA controller or some odd proprietary thing for some other device?
<bullgard2> graulich: run gedit
<graulich> bullgard2: and then?
<bullgard2> look at its output.
<graulich> gedit? but it's just a text editor...
<dv_> oh its the pata controller
<bullgard2> graulich: I made a mistake. I meant 'gparted' Xcuse pse
<graulich> ok thanks bullgard2
<kbd> I need some help fixing gnome for a user account on this Edgy (upgraded from Dapper). I tried installing an mouse theme but it all went horribly wrong and the theme was malformed and gnome quit working. I suppose I need to regenerate configuration files and folders for gnome, or perhaps there is a lock issue... I don't know really. But gnome-settings-daemon or gnome-session are unable to connect to dbus. :/
<genii> dv_ Ah, I find it is a SATA controller. It seems booting with kernel parameter:   all-generic-ide irqpoll    helps with this
<kbd> Gnome, meanwhile, works for all other users on the same machine.
<dv_> k
<dv_> I'm going to get a SATA dvd drive too, no pata stuff at all,
<dv_> so this might help if it is used as a pata controller
<Episcopus> can anyone help me get my netgear MA311 wireless card to work? edgy finds it, but doesn't let it connect to my wireless network
<dv_> but thanks
<kbd> Episcopus: you've tried ndiswrapper?
<Episcopus> i went here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear and it says it is supposed to be supported
<kbd> How do you connect to your wireless network?
<Episcopus> kbd: what do you mean how? WEP
<kbd> Are you sure your system is capable of using WEP? I've had trouble in Dapper...
<george> Is there a super_noob channel or can we just ask really dumb questions in here :p?
<Episcopus> kbd: no, i'm not sure. how would i find out? i would like to stay mildly protected considering the computer i am typing on right now is still windows
<graulich> is there any reason other than personal preference to take slab instead of uslab?
<kbd> Go to System->Administration->System Log
<Flannel> george: this is it ;)
<genii> !ask | george
<ubotu> george: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Episcopus> kbd: ok, there
<kbd> And try to use wep with iwconfig
<Episcopus> kbd: hold on, i am brand new. do what now?
<kbd> If your system encounters a problem trying to use WEP it should show up in the logs
<balrok> hi i search something which is similar to the launchpad.. cause i want this for my projects too.. do you know something?
<kbd> ah
<george> I just downloaded the 6.10 iso and burnt it. (first time trying to install linux). When i boot the CD and if i try boot ubuntu or ubuntu (video safe mode) the screen just gets crazy orange/tan lines on it
<Episcopus> kbd:  :)
<kbd> !iwconfig >kbd
<kbd> gsh... ubotu is ignorant
<george> I have a core 2 duo 6400, geforce 7950gt (pci-e), 2gb ram, dell 20" widescreen lcd
<kbd> ok, simply type 'man iwconfig' into a gnome-terminal
<Episcopus> kbd: done
<genii> george Your best bet is to download the "alternate install cd" image. Then you can do a text-based install.
<Episcopus> kbd: once in iwconfig, then...
<george> thanks genii.. downloading the x86 alternate install cd now
<kbd> It's all in the man page.
<rusty> whats the best free native online game for ubuntu
<kbd> rusty: ?
<rusty> i was looking and i know nuthin bout them
<kbd> Is it "20 Questions!"?
<rusty> figured u guys would know
<george> i think i partitioned my hard drive correctly.. i have a 80gb hard drive.. first 40gb is active Primary for windows.. next 20gb is logical for /home (ext3).. next 4g is linux swap last 10.5g is ext3 for ubuntu install..
<kbd> I don't think there are any native ubuntu games... you mean like linux games?
<rusty> yes
<kbd> That's kind of subjective... I like CUBE kind of...
<rusty> o
<rusty> nm then
<kbd> I like Tetravex
<rusty> ttyl
<rusty> bed
<rusty> toodloo
<rusty> ty
<kbd> OoOo... Tremulous looks interesting
<erikja> whcih burning software is recommended for edgy (gnome) ?
<kbd> erikja: I really like gnome-backer
<dv_> erikja, k3b is the best, but thats kde-based .. :/
<kbd> gnome-baker*
<erikja> kbd, thank you very much
<kbd> I thoroughly enjoy using gnome-baker every time.
<kbd> I wonder if there is w32 version...
<MTecknology> what's the name of the compix manager?
<kbd> compiz?
<erikja> dv_, ok, how can I change to KDE ?
<MTecknology> ya
<kbd> cgwb or something?
<SEJeff> MTecknology: gtk-window-decorator
<MTecknology> isn't there an icon for it that you can load?
<MTecknology> it's loaded and working, I just want to edit it
<stuart_> can someone help me kill and uninstall (the undead) a rogue program?
<Alfa> hi everyone i have a little noob question
<lori> #oalug
<george> for core2 duo processor do i need the amd64 cd instead of the x86?
<kbd> stuart_: Do you know the name of the program?
<kbd> Alrighty.
<Alfa> how can i compile a single file "main.c" in ubuntu?
<kbd> gcc
<mackinac> !compile > Alfa
<blob6767> does anyone know where i can find the actual deb packages for build-essential?
<kbd> blob6767: online?
<blob6767> im having issues with my madwifi drivers and im on a live cd right now
<Alfa> i wrote cc -c main.c but it gaves error like "main.c:4:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory"
<kbd> ah, sure
<blob6767> and i need to install it to my actual HD which i've mounted
<Alfa> but stdio.h is standard input of c
<blob6767> but when i run synaptic to install everything i need, it saves it to the tmp filesystem
<blob6767> and i need to install it to my real file system which i have mounted
<blob6767> does anyone know how to remedy this problem or else where i might procure the stand-alone .deb files?
<blob6767> kbd:  yes online
<kbd> blob6767: chroot into that filesystem
<blob6767> kbd:  i need to procure all the .debs in lieu of using synaptic to install since i'm on a live cd
<blob6767> kbd:  thank you so much
<blob6767> i've been up for hours on end troubleshooting
<george> Alfa you have #include stdio.h or #include <stdio.h> ?
<kbd> If you're on a livecd and you have filesystem access, chrooting could get you in there
<kbd> blob6767: I am unsure of exactly how to do it in this case, as I've really only chrooted on gentoo installs and that was some time ago
<kbd> blob6767: I recommend a forum post on this.
<chavo> chroot is easy
<blob6767> im well acquainted with linux i just forgot about chrooting
<blob6767> all you do is chroot newfilesystem
<blob6767> my mind is like jello right now :)
<mackinac> apt-get --download-only
<kbd> hehe
<blob6767> i *seriously* appreciate it
<chavo> just sudo mkdir /mountpoint;sudo mount /dev/hdxx /mountpoint;sudo chroot /mountpoint
<Alfa> #include <stdio.h>
<blob6767> i guess the default madwifi drivers suck or something
<blob6767> the card works fine on the live CD but not on the vanilla install
<blob6767> kbd:  here we go... lets see how it works
<blob6767> ok i think i might need to update my repositories
<george> Alfa: is stdio.h in usr/include ?
<blob6767> here is the error im getting running apt-get from bash:
<blob6767> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<blob6767> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<buddy7999> Is anyone familiar with the bcm43xx wifi chipset?
<blob6767> thats after chrooting
<Ademan> anyone know if it's possible to resize a gnome-terminal through the command line?  Basically i'm writing a little bash script that will change into my source directory, (hopefully) maximize the terminal, and then pull up vim
<Alfa> george: no
<george> Alfa: check PM.. sent you a link
<Alfa> k
<blob6767> that worked
<blob6767> kbd:  i owe you a beer
<blob6767> kbd:  if you're in the los angeles area,  we will drink heavily,  eat meat like vikings,  and revel in hedonism
<blob6767> thanks everyone
<blob6767> i appreciate the time / help,  have a good night!
<eck> lol
<xelados> What do I need to get VMware working with a virtual install of Windows?
<xelados> wine isn't cutting it for what I need.
<buddy7999> how fast is vmware as an emulator?
<buddy7999> usually?
<eck> xelados: you basically just need to sell your sould to vmware and then download it from their site
<buddy7999> 50% as if it were natively installede?
<george> Alfa: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-314578.html
<rob-west> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rob-west> how to i install open gl
<xelados> Well, there's the player available in the ubuntu repos..
<eck> buddy7999: i think it depends what os you are emulating, and what kind of app you are running
<LZMA> hi!
<xelados> But I'd need server, right?
<SnrWhippy> vmware 6 the beta version runs with debug on so its much slower
<julien_> hi every body
<eck> buddy7999: in my experience (on a server) it is better than 50%
<buddy7999> well i was just curious how well vmware would emulate an xp machine
<LZMA> which Ubuntu has the best hardware support? Edgy or Feisty?
<SnrWhippy> just make sure you have plenty of ram
<eck> xelados: yeah, you'd want the server one
<xelados> That's not in the repos.
<xelados> :<
<rob-west> how to i install open gl
<julien_> i have a rar file protect by a password and i don't know how to crack the password under ubuntu could you help me
<eck> of course not, it's not released under an open source license
<xelados> SnrWhippy: I've got a gig of RAM. Fluxbox (running through xdm) uses less than 25% of that, I'm sure.
<eck> you basically have to agree to some EULA, like with java
<xelados> oh, that's it?
<xelados> It's free?
<eck> yeah, there's some heavy duty server ones you can pay for, but just for one VM it is free
<SnrWhippy> excellent
<xelados> sweet
<xelados> I only need it for one VM anyway
<julien_> yes vmserver it is free
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SnrWhippy> so is vmware workstation 6 and now the converter
<julien_> the enterprise server no free is now called esx
<ch4rles> Anyone in here ever successfully install VMWare Tools 5.5.1 on Ubuntu 6.10?
<xelados> wine was working really well with D2 until I got to Act 2...
<xelados> So I have to find an alternative now.
<xelados> lol
<eck> xelados: you too?
<xelados> yep
<xelados> Really pissed me off cause I was with my stepdad and a friend in a LAN game..
<xelados> I was the host, too
<julien_> i have a rar file protect by a password and i don't know how to crack the password under ubuntu could you help me ?? i know its not a very clean question but this files is mine
<eck> over the summer i got ambitious and tried to run diablo in wine, had the same problem
<eck> julien_: i think you just have to brute force it
<xelados> It's no big deal, I guess. I'll have more support with VMware anyway.
<julien_> eck: ok but with whixh tool
<xelados> It'll just be slightly slower than a real installation
<a_coward> i downloaded thunderbird from mozilla and extracted to /opt/ and it won't start
<eck> i am sure you can find some code to do it
<eck> xelados: it's not too slow, it's just a memory hog :-(
<julien_> ok i try by your way
<xelados> Eh, I need to put this gig of RAM to good use anyway
<xelados> :P
<julien_> i'll keep you inform
<buddy7999> ANyone at all familiar with the broadcom wifi chipset in *nix?
<Flannel> a_coward: why not just use the one in the repositories?
<xelados> Do you think I should still keep wine around?
<xelados> It's been a pain in my ass.
<a_coward> i know the benefits of using repos, i just want to try this way
<Chai_Sangeen> hello guys
<buddy7999> oh well...
<buddy7999> next thing
<buddy7999> anyone know i can disable the keyring in ubuntu?
<rob-west> can someone help me with open gl
<rob-west> i cant enable the restricted modules
<xelados> hmm
<xelados> Which download to get..
<eck> buddy7999: the ubuntu keyring?
<xelados> I'd get the RPM but I'm not running Fedora or RedHat
<eck> err gnome keyring
<innu> Feisty - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374201 mysql error or smth. maybe someone can tell me how to fix it
<buddy7999> eck: yup
* xelados 's jaw drops.
<eck> buddy7999: install libpam-keyring and look at this: http://www.hekanetworks.com/index.php/publisher/articleview/frmArticleID/25/staticId/31/
<xelados> 101 megabytes!?
<xelados> son of a..
<omegabeta> Question : Where can i go to customise the icons and stick them in the tray, without them dissapearing if i delete their respective shortcuts
<eck> i just found out about that today
<xelados> Well, looks like I'm not gonna see D2 for a little while.
<eck> i think the keyring password has to be the same as your login password to work though
<omegabeta> ie, I get a shortcut - drag and drop it in to the tray (for i.e kvirc) but when i delete it after that (the one still on the desktop) the other one goes at next boot
<buddy7999> gah, its a pretty annoying feature...
<ethernal> i'm just popping in to ask, did they remove xfs support in the latest kernel? since software update i cant mount my root fs according to boot?
<eck> xelados: time to give up on reliving your glory days?
<xelados> Eh, it's just a download I have to wait on.
<xelados> I need to get further in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon anyway.
<eck> ethernal: i doubt it. if they did it is surely a bug
<eck> check launchpad?
<buddy7999> is there any way to make desktop icons overlap windows?
<buddy7999> i want to have a terminal wallpaper
<omegabeta> hah, thats genius
<ethernal> eck: cheers mate, i thought it was rather weird
<omegabeta> passive terminal wallpaper that you can shift+right click to activate
<buddy7999> yeah
<omegabeta> that would be awsome
<buddy7999> i have one right now
<buddy7999> transparent and everything
<eck> i think there are a fair amount of XFS users, especially in server environments, so i can't picture support for it being removed
<buddy7999> but it just blocks my icons
<omegabeta> oh ok
<buddy7999> i want my icons to have precedence over that window
<buddy7999> it looks pretty nice
<buddy7999> esp when i have a
<buddy7999> watch netstat
<buddy7999> going
<eck> buddy7999: i highly doubt you can do that in gnome
<eck> maybe if you completely disable nautilus
<eck> if you want to do that you will have to use fluxbox or a WM like that
<buddy7999> ah
<buddy7999> i just had an idea
<buddy7999> ill just make that window a bit smaller
<buddy7999> and have the icons on ecah side
<xelados> Fluxbox?
<xelados> ooooh
<xelados> Love that WM
<xelados> I practically swear by it.
<SnrWhippy> what is fluxbox?
<eck> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<buddy7999> responsive as in fast?
<eck> it is about as responsive as metacity
<eck> i don't think there's a whole lot to improve on in that arena
<eck> (metacity being the gnome WM)
<super> How can I remove a stubborn file that resides on an NTFS drive?  sudo rm -rf doesn't work.  I keep getting "operation not permitted"...changing the owner from root to my user doesn't work either.  Need help!!
<eck> super: is the filesystem mounted read only?
<buddy7999> idk, Ive actually never really experienced a responsive WM in linux
<buddy7999> they seem to have a slight lag somewhere
<eck> buddy7999: well when i cick a window it gets focus immediately
<eck> and it moves across the screen pretty well
<eck> that's pretty much all the wm does
<super> eck: no, it's mounted with fuse (using ntfs-3g) ... it's read/writeable  ...just wrote a file to the drive, so I know it's writable btw
<buddy7999> like when i switch between a windows xp machine and a *nix box i feel that the windows are smoother in the former
<eck> super: lsattr? i highly doubt it, but it's a possibility it has some attribute set
<SnrWhippy> i've gone from metacity to beryl
<SnrWhippy> it looks pretty im sure ill get bored of it soon
<super> eck: i'll check, but I don't believe it's immutable or the like...brb
<eck> buddy7999: fluxbox can't paint windows any more quickly, that's all i'm trying to say
<martiinezz> hi folks what can be wrong if my apache serves ISO-8859-2 files not as expected?
<eck> at the end of the day, that's always done by X11
<valehru> Hey guys, I installed php5 on edgy.  I tried going into a wordpress installation and Im getting the error:
<valehru> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 368640 bytes)
<buddy7999> ah
<martiinezz> hi folks what can be wrong if my apache serves ISO-8859-2 files not as expected?
<eck> valehru: maybe you have a ulimit set
<valehru> eck, where would that be set?
<buddy7999> oh well
<eck> ulimit -a
<buddy7999> im using beryl right now anyway
<super> eck: lsattr is only for linux file systems, no?  anyway, can't see anything, it says "lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on"
<buddy7999> im beginning to think the cube is more eye candy than anything useful
<eck> super: i guess so, it has to be supported by the filesystem but i'm not sure if fuse emulates that or not
<buddy7999> but maybe when i get up to my proficiency in *nix i can make real use of it
<buddy7999> maybe itll somehow make my code more managed!
<valehru> eck, soz for the spam in the window
<eck> valehru: do you see the problem :-)
<SnrWhippy> yeah im with you on that eye candy bit
<eck> 8192*1024 = 8388608
<SnrWhippy> but it is nice for converting people
<super> eck: here's something interesting also, I've tried removing these files from Windows as well, to no avail.  There are located in .Trash folders/directories if that helps...I can't move them though
<buddy7999> also, im not sure about anyone else
<buddy7999> scrolling is a big laggy
<buddy7999> using beryl
<jussi01> buddy7999, thats weird, its one of the only things about beryl i find useful
<eck> valehru: ulimit is provided by bash, the documentation can be read by running 'help ulimit'
<valehru> eck, not exactly.
<buddy7999> yeah alot of the other stuff I find too Mac-ish
<buddy7999> than useful
<valehru> eck, stack size or open files?
<buddy7999> im sure beryl will be putting the kaibash on Xgl for hte laggyness
<eck> stack size
<jussi01> buddy7999, you should probably take this to offtopic #unbuntuforums
<bullgard2> Can you please tell me what is 'freenode-connect' in Gaim? I did not find a definition.
<buddy7999> its the irc server
<buddy7999> this irc server to be more specific bullgard2
<bullgard2> buddy7999: Thank you. I wil think about it.
<eck> bullgard2: that's gaim showing you that you have connected to the freenode irc server
<buddy7999> eck whats the difference between a restart
<buddy7999> and a logout
<jussi01> !offtopic | buddy7999
<ubotu> buddy7999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> sorry buddy7999
<buddy7999> no worries
<eck> buddy7999: well, restarting will restart all of the programs on your computer obviously, logging out will only end the ones associated with your login session
<buddy7999> I seem to be alot more unstable with Beryl
<buddy7999> and logouts
<buddy7999> actually more unstable in general
<SnrWhippy> heres a question after installing beryl ive lost my shutdown and restart buttons
<buddy7999> often times it doesnt even finish the logout
<buddy7999> SnrWhippy, i think thats Xgl
<jussi01> buddy7999, you should consider compiz - it is going to be included in feisty
<super> eck: thanks for trying to help.  if you or anyone else has any other ideas, please let me know...I'll be on for a while.  Thanks!
<buddy7999> really?
<buddy7999> i thought beryl was the more popular one
<eck> buddy7999: tbh, i wouldn't be using beryl. if you really want stable, use metacity, and if you want the eye candy compiz is much more stable (and performant)
<SnrWhippy> interesting
<jussi01> super, I just arrived what the prob?
<bullgard2> eck: Thank you for explaining.
<eck> bullgard2: no problem
<valehru> eck, I just increased the php memory in php.ini to 24M.  That did the trick
<eck> valehru: i don't know much about PHP, but i know highly threaded applications tend to run out of stack space very quickly
<super> jussi01: How can I remove a stubborn file that resides on an NTFS drive?  sudo rm -rf doesn't work.  I keep getting "operation not permitted"...changing the owner from root to my user doesn't work either.  Need help!!
<jussi01> !compiz | buddy7999
<ubotu> buddy7999: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<buddy7999> yeah Ive tried compiz
<buddy7999> it isnt as stable as beryl on my machine
<buddy7999> for some reason it keeps installing twice
<jussi01> super, have you tried doing sudo nautilus, then removing it through nautilus?
<buddy7999> ive tried apt-get --purge
<archives> hi, on the cmd line, how do i see the size of a partition?
<buddy7999> but after reinstalling i find that when i do 'compiz --ver'
<_`XeOn_> how do i install .rpm files?
<buddy7999> i have two return versions
<super> jussi01: no, but the command line is my friend :-)
<buddy7999> both the same version
<eck> buddy7999: well, that's a packaging issue, not a compiz issue, although i guess on the user end of things there isn't much difference
<gordonjcp> _`XeOn_: alien
<jussi01> buddy7999, did you try compiz from the repos?
<_`XeOn_> alien?
<gordonjcp> yup
<buddy7999> what are repos?
<mackinac> archives:   df -h
<eck> _`XeOn_: alien doesnt' really work that well, but in theory yes
<buddy7999> i just use the deb from my source list
<super> jussi01: but to humor myself, I'll try it...
<_`XeOn_> oh well now i got confused
<jussi01> !repositaries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositaries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> _`XeOn_: if you can, you're better off compiling the application than trying to hack it with alien
<buddy7999> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ddd>  
<eck> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jussi01> cause the repo compiz is broken - get gandalfn version
<_`XeOn_> i have no idea what u said
<ALL4N> hi all, I want to be able to synchronise my laptop files with my desktop files automatically. I've looked into unison and rsync, but ifolder seems to be the best solution since the laptop is not always on the network. I am having problems installing ifolder though, so I'm wondering what others here are doing to keep the computers synchronised..  any suggestions?
<buddy7999> ah, so i have been using repos all along
<eck> _`XeOn_: if you have the option of downloading the source code and downloading an RPM, you are better off downloading the source code and compiling it
<super> jussi01: no dice.  i'll be here if you have any other suggestions.  these files are somehow stuck.  oh well.
<_`XeOn_> its just the rpm
<bullgard2> eck: Can I safely delete the tab 'freenode-connect' after having read its message?
<buddy7999> shoudl apt-get always be my first choice for installing programs?
<eck> bullgard2: yes
<eck> i believe so
<buddy7999> or is compiling from source better with odds?
<bullgard2> OK, thank you.
<eck> buddy7999: normally you would only compile if you need a newer version, or you want to apply a patch (or the package is not in the repos)
<eck> it comes up sometimes
<george> i just tried installing with the alternate i386 cd.. (desktop cd didn't work with video card/monitor).. when it got past installing Base System it kept giving me setup encountered and error, you may select another item from the list and skip this item on "Installing additional software" and "Install Grub".. checked the CD and it tested fine.. any ideas?
<eck> for example, today i had to compile screen because the version packaged with ubuntu was not compiled with a configure option i needed
<buddy7999> ah
<buddy7999> do you know how i can find the command line associated with my desktop icons?
<gharz> guys. i'm planning to install beryl on my machine (using intel graphics driver i810). when i modified my xorg.conf and added Load "dbe" and then restart gdm... it doens't work. the system hangs. anybody have an idea?
<gharz> please helpo
<buddy7999> like the synonymous command it would run in terminal?
<eck> buddy7999: the desktop icons are painted by nautilus
<eck> oh, i misunderstood your question
<eck> i think you can right click them to see
<eck> gharz: do you know how to switch to a VT?
<eck> gharz: try switching out iwth ctrl-alt-f1
<eck> gharz: then you can edit your xorg.conf and fix it
<buddy7999> ah strange, for some reason if they're on the taskbar they dont show the 'properties' optoin
<buddy7999> but when they're on the desktop they do...
<eck> george: the error was with installing grub?
<george> grub or Additional Software
<george> I didn't try Lilo
<eck> george: well if the main portion of the install completed you can do the grub part by hand
<eck> george: you can switch to another vt (i think number 2) and run something like grub-install /dev/hda
<gharz> eck: let me just check.
<Rasiote> or try apt-get install grub
<eck> george: can you fix this if the grub install gets borked?
<george> i would use /dev/hda3 for the 3rd scsi drive?
<Rasiote> it should fix problem
<eck> Rasiote: this is in the installer
<george> I have an acronis image of my windows install on a seperate hard drive if the mbr gets fucked
<eck> george: ok, i will try to walk you through doing it manually
<eck> switch to a VT and run mount and see where the install target is mounted
<innu> Feisty - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374201 mysql error or smth. maybe someone can tell me how to fix it
<eck> i think it is something like /mnt/target
<buddy7999> what are the keyshortcuts for logging out?
<buddy7999> ctrl alt backspace, are there others?
<Rasiote> ctrl backspace
<buddy7999> because i keep getting logged out when i type in termal
<eck> buddy7999: ctrl alt backspace restarts X, it doesn't really do a clean logout
<buddy7999> ah
<ALL4N> what are the common practices for synchronizing files between laptop and desktop?
<eck> buddy7999: you should only use it if X is broken or you are not logged in
<julien_> how i can see whick process is running ?
<buddy7999> are there other exit key strokes?
<george> pretty sure it was /dev/hda3 but i'll use mount to check
<SnrWhippy> yeah that would be useful
<eck> ALL4N: is this just syncrhonizing email or what?
<SnrWhippy> especially for me the man with no shutdown
<SnrWhippy> graphical shutdown
<eck> george: you need to see where the installer has mounted /dev/hda3
<ALL4N> eck: synchronising files, such as documents/pictures
<eck> ALL4N: i would just go with rsync
<eck> ALL4N: or maybe put them on a server and use nfs
<ALL4N> eck: hmm.. the problem is that rsync is not two-way
<eck> ALL4N: you run it twice then
<eck> swapping the src and dest
<george> brb going to break out of my work laptop and get on IRC on that.. i appriciate the help eck
<ALL4N> eck: problem with server is that it requires the laptop to be on network to use those files
<NTNP> salut tlm
<eck> ALL4N: it will be sort of a pain, but i don't really know of a great solution
<eck> ALL4N: also, cvs/svn/whatever is an option
<ALL4N> eck: I think there might be some issues with runnning rsync twice, if you delete files on one of the machines..  besides, I want it to be automatic, so I don't have to run script all the time. I have been thinking about making a script that checks for the presence of the laptop on the network every 5 minutes or so and then syncrhonise if it does.. but I am still in doubt about two-way sync with rsync
<eck> ALL4N: it is possible to do two way rsync, but it is sort of complicated because there are a a few weird corner cases to work out
<eck> it is much easier with a master/slave setup
<eck> you can also set up something like subversion and have each client committing files to the svn server
<ALL4N> eck: yeah, thats my concern.. the reason I need it to be automatic is because the laptop is my wive's, and she is running windows on it, so it needs to be automatic
<eck> and when you want to sync up you just check out from svn
<Flannel> eck: the only issue with SVN for normal data like that is that it'll end up taking twice as much space
* rob-west goes to bed
<ALL4N> eck: particularly for pictures.. because I use my digital cam, and she has cam on her phone, so both of us would add pictures every once in a while, on both systems
<ALL4N> I think ifolder is a really good solution for this though, but I can't build it.. besides I'm running xfce, and I don't think it integrates with Thunar
<ALL4N> only nautilus  :(
<eck> ALL4N: i think without a third computer you are going to have to hack together a solution with shell scripts
<gharz> eck: i found the problem with xorg.conf... Load "dbe" and Serverlayout option "aiglx" true cause the problem.
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, where can I find screensaver settings?
<ALL4N> eck: hmm, was afraid that would be the case, its a shame though that there are no good solutions for this, soo many ppl have primary/secondary computers these days
<ALL4N> where they do on and off the wireless network all the time, so file-servers are really not the solution
<eck> ALL4N: is ifolder a webdav solution?
<gharz> does anybody have an idea what Load "dbe" suppose to do in xorg.conf? i'm planning to install Aiglx and beryl. Load "dbe" causes a problem with my x window.
<eck> gharz: i believe it is actually turned on by default
<ALL4N> eck: not sure, its a server/client solution from novell. You build a server, and then your clients all synchronise to this every once in a while. its open source, but there are no packages for ubuntu at this time..
<eck> ALL4N: ok, well if it is what i think it is, it is a lot like using cvs/svn
<gharz> eck: and how about the Section "Serverlayout" Option "AIGLX" "True" EndSection also cause the problem to hang.
<eck> with a simplified interface because you don't really care about changes
<ALL4N> eck: not really, because the synchronisation is totally automatic
<gharz> i tried adding these lines separately just to test the xorg if what happens if these lines are not included.
<cable_guy> hi
<ALL4N> eck: what you do is to set up a folder on server using a config tool, and then point this folder to a local folder.. everything you drop in local folder is automatically synced with that folder on server
<cable_guy> has anyone had any success in getting eye candy desktop effects to work in feisty 5?
<ALL4N> eck: and then you share that folder with others..
<DaveTarmac> morning everyone.
<ALL4N> cable_guy: what eye candy?
<Flannel> cable_guy: You might try #ubuntu+1
<cable_guy> thx
<ALL4N> DaveTarmac: morning
<bullgard2> eck: What is in Gaim the tab 'ChanServ'? Can I safely delete this tab also after having read its message? Why does the freenode irc server open up so many new tabs so that my screen is clobbered?
<cable_guy> exit
<george> eck: running through the install again and the error hasn't came up again yet. its at 6% now on Select and Install software
<eck> bullgard2: this is another IRC feature, and you can safely delete the tab. I am not sure why Freenode sends so messages to clients. it might be better to try a different IRC client (like XChat) which is better suited for use with IRC
<omegabeta> what does this mean? "Software failure, press left mouse button to continue : Guru meditation"
<eck> omegabeta: wow, what gave you that?
<ALL4N> omegabeta: haha, thats from Amiga  :)
<omegabeta> eck: my old box upstairs
<omegabeta> eck: oh, and by old.. i mean.. real..real old
<ALL4N> omegabeta: 68030?
<omegabeta> ALL4N: lol yep..
<ALL4N> omegabeta: :D
<omegabeta> ALL4N: Nice guess man..
<george> sweet i think its installing now..
<ALL4N> omegabeta: it was a lucky one
<george> i havnt used linux in i think 6 years :(
<eck> george: if the error comes up again, try to determine whether it is before or after all the packages have been installed. if it is afterwards, fixing it is pretty easy
<omegabeta> I miss the days of opening an image (oh, I meant "Rendering" an image) where you'd come back an hour later and it would nearly be done
<omegabeta> wait.. no i dont
<eck> if it gets most of the way through you can also probably fix it
<george> its configuring a ton of little apps currently on Select and Install software.. at 70% and chugging away
<george> last time it stopped at 2%
<bullgard2> eck: Thank you very much for your complete explanation.
<george> this is more fun then mucking around learning the new vista group policy fud by 100x
<eck> i bet
<george> it just finnished installing grub
<andytayloruk> hu
<andytayloruk> *hi
<andytayloruk> I recently installed ubuntu 6.10
<andytayloruk> and its all good, installed fine, running ok
<farid> Hi
<andytayloruk> but its just a bit slow. dvds are choppy, window dragging is laggy, its all noticeably slow
<jussi01> !enter | andytayloruk
<ubotu> andytayloruk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<farid> how do you configure the webcam ?
<innu> Feisty - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374201 mysql error or smth. maybe someone can tell me how to fix it
<GeBo> @andytayloruk: what graphics card are you using?
<andytayloruk> I have a feeling its something to do with my graphics card but I don't know how to update it or whatever. Its an ATI Mobility M7 16mb card. Ran windows xp pro just fine
<Shaffox> !webcam | farid
<ubotu> farid: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jussi01> innu, feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<GeBo> @andytayloruk: you must install the drivers for the ATI card
<jussi01> !envy | andytayloruk
<ubotu> andytayloruk: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<farid> thanks ubotu
<jussi01> !ubotu | andytayloruk
<ubotu> andytayloruk: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> !ubotu | andytayloruk
<jussi01> sorry andy
<andytayloruk> tis ok. thanks for the info :)
<andytayloruk> so on a fresh system there would be no drivers at all?
<jussi01> was meant for farid...:D
<jussi01> andy, there ore the open drivers
<george> Grub Loading, please wait.... [new line]  Error 17
<jussi01> but most peeople want the ones from ati
<jussi01> !grub | george
<ubotu> george: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GeBo> @andytayloruk: for my NVidia card it was, but for Ati I don't think so...
<andytayloruk> so will this speed things up?
<jussi01> andytayloruk, should...
<andytayloruk> I remember with knoppix it was much faster
<andytayloruk> and that was a live cd...
<jussi01> andytayloruk, yeah, different ditros have diferent things on them
<directhex> i'm having a problem with massive high load on my new dapper box, whilst copying from usb to disk
<farid> How can I get only the required updates instead of all 124 shown ?
<directhex> farid, all shown updates are for things on your system
<farid> but its very large download
<DaveTarmac> Last night I *finally* managed to get internet access with my Ubuntu box and MadWifi drivers. I successfully updated it and got the n-m-g down. I turned it on this morning however, and it hasn't automatically connected to the network. Did I forget to commit changes to the system, and if so, how do i do that?
<GeBo> @farid: AFAIK with apt-get install <packetname> in a terminal
<directhex> it probably includes massive things like openoffice
<mau> anybody know of a good beryl skydome resource?
<farid> I have openoffice already
<directhex> GeBo's correct
<directhex> farid, yes. a version which requires a stability or security update
<farid> I dont need that
<farid> only use the PP thingy
<alta> wow this channel has grown since I was last here
<GeBo> @farid: You only want Presentation from the OpenOffice.org packet? I don't think that is possible
<farid> I have it
<farid> dont need updates for openoffice
<farid> I want KDE 3.5.6
<farid> how do I get it
<directhex> kde is also an enormous package
<farid> I am using the 7.04
<farid> its about 30 mb
<omegabeta> !search opera
<ubotu> Found: kernel, vista, samba, lsb, gnu, opera, virtualizers, xen, ubuntu, thunderbird
<farid> i can manage that#
<eck> george: have you seen this? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<omegabeta> !search addbot
<ubotu> Found:
<directhex> farid, did you try what GeBo said yet? apt-get install kde. or apt-get install kdebase if that doesn't help
<omegabeta> !search bot
<ubotu> Found: etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic, etiquette, 11:57]  <ubotu> strigi, ubotu, help, bot, thunderbird, ops-#kubuntu, yourself, brain
<directhex> gah i came here FOR help, not TO help
<omegabeta> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<farid> ok will try
<george> i messed up some where and installed grub on scsi1, where ubuntu is installed on scsi3
<farid> thanks
<farid> you people are really helpful
<eck> george: you want grub on the device itself, not a partition
<eck> e.g. /dev/sda not /dev/sda3
<george> i have 3 hard drives
<eck> oh, i see
<eck> ok, i think it is easy to fix
<kling0n> what is the syntax to get apt-get to reinstall all dependencies for a given package when doing something like "apt-get --reinstall install foobar" ?
<george> i'm in the recovery mode from the ubuntu cd
<eck> in grub, press e, and change the root command
<GeBo> @directhex: sorry, didn't see your question... Have you tried restarting gdm?
<LittleBear> Cannot install from LiveCD at all. Get first sreen, then PS2 mouse and keyboard freeze. See many others having problems. Any fix to try?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, where can I find screensaver settings?
<george> in the grub install eck?
<eck> george: so you are in the new ubuntu environment?
<directhex> GeBo, logged in over ssh. there are no gsm sessions running
<GeBo> ow, ok
<george> sorry i'm really a newb eck, aplogizing for that first off lol
<eck> first of all, are you in the rescue mode or at the grub prompt?
<george> i never get to the grub prompt, right after it says Grub loading it gave the error
<foxy123> my wife left my laptop running on battery and it switched off when I was logging into my account (I have not notiiced that it was unplugged)
<foxy123> and now I canot log in
* edward_ is looking for 3d modeling software similat to poser for ubuntu
<GeBo> @direxthex: copying from usb to disk over the network?
<foxy123> I do not have gdm welcome screen anymore
<directhex> GeBo, no. directly plugged in
<george> I just restarted the PC after that and booted to the ubuntu alternate CD. went to Rescue a broken system. then got a command prompt on the ubuntu /
<GeBo> directhex: then how, ssh?
<directhex> GeBo, yes.
<GeBo> how?
<Arcad3> is there a tutorial in how to install cgi-bin to apache?
<eck> george: do you know what device ubuntu is on?
<foxy123> it tries 6 times and then says that something wrong
<MistaED> edward_: blender
<Arcad3> !cgi-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<george> phsyically its the 3rd scsi (sata) drive
<directhex> GeBo, um, with cp?
<Arcad3> !cgi
<GeBo> directhex: or do you mean tty?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxy123> what I can do is to log in in console and stop gdm from trying
<edward_> Thanks Ed
<edward_> anything else?
<eck> george: uh, do you know if the rescue mode found the old install or just dropped you into a shell
<foxy123> then I have to use my wife's account to get into graphic mode
<george> put me in a shell
<Arcad3> someone can help me install cgi-bin to apache2?
<foxy123> any help?
<Arcad3> foxy123:use the command "startx"
<MistaED> edward_: there's softimage xsi and maya but they're commercial, k3d is promising but not mature and wings3d i think is just for modelling
<GeBo> @directhex: or is the usb on another pc?
<foxy123> that what I use
<eck> george: ok, reboot the computer and when you get to the grub prompt press 'e' on the menu entry
<eck> this will let you edit the parameters grub will use when booting
<foxy123> but in my account it does not start X
<eck> george: then what you are going to do is specify the correct device for grub to boot from
<directhex> GeBo, "directhex@despair:~$ cp -r /media/usbdisk/RAID/ ."
<eck> i will help you with that when you get to the grub screen
<RomeReactor> edward: maya _is_ commercial, but has a free version
<GeBo> @directhex: looks like a terminal screen to me...
<foxy123> I think hat something got corrupted when the laptop switched off, but I have no idea what
<george> after the computer goes through post and boots from the drive it says "Grub Loading stage 1.5\n, Grub loading please wait...\n Error 17" tried pressing E through the whole boot and got nothing
<GeBo> @directhex: and you're sure gnome is not running?
<tylersmith> I'm running Gnome and KDE is installed, also. I want to remove KDE. How do I do this?
<directhex> GeBo, i'll stop GDM, just for you
<GeBo> @directhex: maybe better restart
<directhex> load average 1.80
<eck> george: damn, i misinterpreted where the problem is. go back into the rescue cd, and then you have to mount your old installation and then you can re-run the grub install command
<directhex> load average 3.18
<george> eck: ah ok, booting to the cd currently
<GeBo> @directhex: I had some strange high cpu load, which ended when I restarted gdm
<directhex> load average 5.00
<directhex> GeBo, gdm isn't running
<GeBo> @directhex: you're running from tty(1) then?
<eck> george: when you get into the shell, you can figure out the correct device and partition number by trying a command like: fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<eck> george: you should see the partitions and it should be clear which one is a linux partition
<directhex> GeBo, pts2. i'm logged in via ssh
<eck> it might also be sda or sdb
<george> ok
<george> eck: /dev/dsc1 Boot *
<george> sdc*
<george> eck i see wher ei fucked up.. i installed grub orginally to my 250 drive which is just one big ntfs partition
<eck> george: ok, try this
<eck> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<eck> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ubuntu
<eck> chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<GeBo> @directhex: did you use that usb device before, or is it the first time, or has it always high load?
<eck> that should drop you into the grub install
<eck> in a shell of course
<eck> err the ubuntu install is what it will drop you into
<Plumachau> Hello
<eck> hello
<Plumachau> does anyone speak French ?
<eck> not me
<Chousuke> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Plumachau> Ok, thanks
<directhex> GeBo, the disk was filled by a windows machine. i'll try it on my desktop
<GeBo> @directhex: but have you tried that device in this situation before?
<george> ok i'm at root@ubuntu:/#
<GeBo> @directhex: maybe it is driver related
<eck> george: now type grub
<eck> that will put you into a grub shell
<eck> where you can manually configure it
<erikja> !dk >erikja
<george> Error opening Terminal: bterm
<wardy_> hi, can some 1 please tell me how i shre / bridge my internet conncetion with another?
<wardy_> share*
<eck> george: try: export TERM=linux
<eck> and then retry the command
<Arcad3> can someone help me with cgi-bin for apache?
<george> eck grub>
<george> eck: thank you a ton btw
<andytayloruk> hi
<andytayloruk> I just tried to use envy to update my ATI Mobility M7, and it said my card was not supported by the driver. Is there any other way of updating my driver?
<eck> george: actually quit the shell
<eck> just with quit
<eck> and look at the output of: ls -l /dev/sd*
<GeBo> @Arcad3: have you tried to read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/cgi.html
<eck> basically in the grub shell you want to enter these commands, but you need to make sure the device nodes exist on the system, which i am not sure thet they will atm in the chroot. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8350/
<eck> so you need to verify that you have /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc in the chroot with the ls command
<george> with ls -l /dev/sd* there was like 255 entries
<directhex> GeBo, high load average on the machine when copying over smb. it's looking like an issue with the local storage rather than the usb storage
<eck> george: try fdisk -l /dev/sda and see if that looks like your first scsi disk or if its just garbace
<eck> *garbage
<wardy> how do i setup a network bridge?
<eck> wardy: you get a router
<jahid> hi, i tried to install windows true type font in my ubunuto with this command "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts", but i get  message
<jahid> can any one help me about this?
<eck> you don't want to do it in software, it will be a pita
<george> that is my first scsi disk (250gb ntfs part that i installed grub on by accident)
<eck> ok, then go back into grub and enter the commands i pastebinned
<george> which is fine, grub can stay on there just as long as i point it to the right parts
<eck> do you know how to use vi?
<eck> well if not you can use nano
<GeBo> @directhex: ok, looks complicated... sorry I couldn't be of more help
<eck> afterwards you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eck> and you need to make sure the devices listed there are also correct
<hermit_> Hi I am having trouble  copying files to my usb portable drive, I keep getting this error: cannot create regular file `/media/usbdisk/linux/cedega-small_5.2.3_all.deb': Read-only file system
<eck> on the lines where it shows ubuntu menu entries, you want them to look like (hd2,0)
<eck> er, let me rephrase that
<Ademan> anyone know if there are alternative compilers to gcc on ubuntu?
<Ademan> (including non-free ones)
<eck> Ademan: icc
<eck> that is the only one i know of
<eck> it is made by intel
<Ademan> ah cool, i didn't know if the intel compiler existed for linux
<eck> hermit_: you need to remount the system writable
<eck> hermit_: e.g. mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<eck> george: on the lines that say root (hd****), you need to make sure that it is (hd2**) for the ubuntu entries
<eck> to make sure that grub is using (hd2), which is the third device
<eck> after that you should be able to exit out of everything and reboot
<DaveTarmac> gah! I'm getting really annoyed with this now. Why is everything such a process in linux? Why did my wireless network that was working fine last night stop working when i turned the computer on today?
<eck> Ademan: it is only used very rarely
<Ademan> yeah huge liscensing fee iirc
<eck> Ademan: i know some high performance crypto/math appliactions use it because it is supposedly faster
<andytayloruk> I really don't understand this. in xorg.conf its set my graphics card as  a Radeon Mobility 9000, but mine is a 75000
<andytayloruk> *7500
<george> when i do setup (hd2,0) it says 17: cannot mount selected partition
<Ademan> you haven't used it have you?  I was wondering how the command line syntax compares to gcc
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: Did you just get it working last night? If so, maybe you forgot to make something happen by default (like loading a module)?
<eck> Ademan: i have not used it
<Ademan> andytayloruk: that's just a name it doesn't change performance or anything, you can change it to the correct name but it won't make any difference
<DaveTarmac> ok, how do i make it load modules by default?
<andytayloruk> I'm sure there must be something wrong, performance sucks tbh
<eck> george: quit the grub shell and then run fdisk -l /dev/sdc and make sure it looks like the third device
<andytayloruk> and envy says the ati driver isnt compatible with my card
<DaveTarmac> in the instructions i was following (http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo) it didn't say anything like that.
<george> it is the 3rd device.. 2 linux partitions, one swap, one extended and one ntfs
<Dr-Jon> hi
<eck> george: and the first partition is where ubuntu is?
<eck> or, where /boot is rather
<george> im really not sure anymore, it might be the last
<george> the first and last are both System: Linux
<eck> george: well try that in grub and see if that makes it happy
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: when you do  lsmod, do all of the modules show loaded?
<eck> so that would be (hd2,3) i guess
<george> ok
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: I'll just check
<DaveTarmac> i'm not sure. does MadWifi load by default when you install it?
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: in general you need to add the modules you want loaded at boot time to /etc/modules
<andytayloruk> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b < ---- what does that mean?
<directhex> ignore it
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: But I gotta go now for 15min or so.
<eck> andytayloruk: you must have the same graphics card as me
<DaveTarmac> Lynore: Ok, no doubt I'll still be here struggling through it
<eck> it is not a problem
<andytayloruk> eck: hm. well does your computer run relatively lagl
<andytayloruk> *laggy?
<Steven_M> hi all
<eck> oh, you are using ati?
<andytayloruk> yeap
<Steven_M> is there an easy way to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure on all packages?
<eck> no, i am using an intel graphics card
<andytayloruk> eck: ah. ok. *sigh* I really don't get this
<eck> andytayloruk: honestly, i would just give up on dri/drm... when i had a computer with an ati card it just caused more troubles than it was worth
<eck> if you are lucky to have a well supported graphics card things work out of the box
<andytayloruk> :/
<eck> if you need the proprietary drivers its not worth the effort
<andytayloruk> why is this only an ubuntu problem?
<andytayloruk> every other live cd distribution ive used work fine
<andytayloruk> detect the 7500 fine
<andytayloruk> run much better
<eck> you can copy the xorg.conf from these other distributions if you want
<eck> if you are using the proprietary drivers they will be the same across all the distros anyway
<andytayloruk> well knoppix does seem to have better hardware support
<nja> hi! my friend had kubuntu edgy. after we've installed vlc, whenever he clicked on any folder it would open in vlc instead
<nja> of konqueror
<nja> looking up what proggies where associated with opening folders in konqueror, there were none
<nja> any1 knows about this?
<george> eck: its booting into ubuntu
<george> the screen is all tan and orange lines
<george> ctrl - alt f2 to get to a command prompt?
<NKjoep> yes george
<eck> george: if its booting into ubuntu then everything is working, right?
<george> yes
<george> cept i can't see anything now
<george> sec ill take a picture w/ my digi cam
<eck> george: just go back to X with ctrl-alt-f7
<george> its all grey/white lines
<george> i can see the command prompt, it moves when i type
<NKjoep> so strange... what happened?
<george> this is the same thing when i booted from the live cd
<NKjoep> george: what's your video card?
<wardy> hi, can anyone tell me how i bridge 2 connections please?
<george> geforce 7950gt --> dell 20 widescreen flat panel hooked up through dvi
<eck> george: that is outside of my expertise
<george> ill try a different monitor in the morning.. thanks  a ton eck for all your help
<george> you've really been awesome
<jagga> hey all
<eck> george: i'm glad to have helped
<NKjoep> wardy: bridge how?
<eck> i hope you have fun with ubuntu
<george> i'll be back! good night for now
<NKjoep> george: sorry i've got no experience with that hardware
<jagga> i have Indian Reliance PCMCI
<jagga> i have Indian Reliance PCMCIA Wireless modem card  want to configer the same in my ubutntu 6.10 any idea please
<wardy> NKjoep: like a normal network bridge 2 LAN connections
<NKjoep> wardy: ok, maybe i can help you.... :)
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: (back now)
<NKjoep> wardy: are netcard installad and working both?
<NKjoep> wardy: if yes you have just to assign an ip and a subnetmask
<wardy> NKjoep: yeah but ones my internet connection in if you like and the other is my xbox360, needs xbox live
<jagga> i have Indian Reliance PCMCIA Wireless modem card  want to configer the same in my ubutntu 6.10 any idea please
<matej> i have amd proc, do i have to install k7 kernel?
<NKjoep> wardy: mhhh so in the pc is connected "internet" the other is the xbox.... how many eth do you have?
<wardy> NKjoep: 2 eth0 (main) eth1 (xbox)
<mackinac> matej:   its not a must ; if you use ubuntu => 6.10 generic kernel is recommended
<matej> mackinac, couse? will it run faster or what?
<Flannel> matej: if you have edgy, generic is the only kernel.  k7 doesn't exist
<mackinac> matej:   what version of ubuntu
<matej> oh..
<matej> didnt know, sry
<fen> can anyone here tell me what some commonly available wlan cards are that have native drivers for them? i know chipsets, but all the cards i see listed in compatability lists don't appear to be available in australia.
<matej> what about nvidia, how to install? Long time i wasnt in Ubuntu..
<Flannel> !nvidia | matej
<ubotu> matej: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mackinac> generic only?
<jagga> does any one know where will be the extranal driver
<Flannel> mackinac: in edgy, yes.
<matej> tnx
<pi_> hi guys - I would like to make a streaming server from my personal webserver with edgy - any good howto?
<gugu^> how to install HP Laser Jet 1018
<jagga> does any one know where will be the extranal wireless card is
<Flannel> matej: but, don't worry.  The -generic kernel has all the optomizations you'd get with the k7 anyway.
<caccolangrifata> some problem with TSC sync
<fen> anyone?
<wardy> NKjoep: i have 2: eth0 (main) eth1 (xbox)
<caccolangrifata> when Ubuntu start loadin stop to "checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs...help?
<matej> Flannel, okey :D tnx
<omegabeta> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<raven3x7> is there any way to get fullscreen to work with VLC?
<omegabeta> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<omegabeta> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<elkbuntu> !mgsthebot | omegabeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mgsthebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> arg
<elkbuntu> !msgthebot | omegabeta
<ubotu> omegabeta: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bullgard2> ubotu: What does the exclamation mark mean in your message "See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels"?
<wardy> How do i bridge two LAN connections together?
<elkbuntu> bullgard2, ubotu is a bot. the messages are factoids. factoids start with a !, so it is hinting other factoids
<azrael__> bullgard2: ubotu is a bot. Putting just !ubuntu or !xubuntu-channels would activate the bot and have him send you more info.
<nowhere> Hi, question... I tried to switch to ubuntu, have to say I like it a lot. One important problem though, could't get connected to my wireless network (WPA). I found it's possible to filter MAC addresses for the network via my router, does this provide enough security? Or is it only secure using signal encription?
<Gyro54> How do I completely remove all traces of previous wireless cards prior to installing a new ralink card?
<bullgard2>  elkbuntu: Thank you for explaining.
<elkbuntu> bullgard2, no problem
<finalbeta> nowhere: MAC filtering keeps others from using your network, WPA encryption keeps people from reading the data you send in the air
<finalbeta> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<StoneNote> wardy, http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge
<nowhere> Ok so it won't make it secure..
<wardy> ty
<Gyro54> ta
<nowhere> That sucks :<
<Lynoure> finalbeta: MAC filtering is not very good at keeping others from using your network...
<wardy> nowhere: the WPA makes it secure, but the MAC filter stops people from freely connecting to your router to use your internet
<finalbeta> nowhere:  You "need" encryption, if not WPA? use WEP. But it's possible yet not easy to use WPA. The next ubuntu version comming in april will make WPA verry easy, if you are lucky with your card that is.
<azrael__> Lynoure: In an average home network, it kind of does to some extent. You need some traffic to see the MAC, so if they drive by when you're not connected, they can't sniff a mac
<finalbeta> Lynoure: I know, but with all due respect, most people are to dumb to circumvent it.
<nowhere> finalbeta: WMP54G, rt2500 - am i going to be lucky? So far it has been a drama...
<nowhere> finalbeta: My question was from a security point of view :)
<finalbeta> nowhere: I have that card, on the next version it will work like a charm. But I had it working in Edgy 2
<Lynoure> azrael__: Yes, but not to the extent that it would keep people who really want to use it from using it, if they hand around a bit.
<nowhere> finalbeta: Can you provide me with the steps you used to get it working? Mine doesn't even detect the netwerk... With Dapper it did, but could only get it working using WEP...
<finalbeta> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lynoure> finalbeta: I would say too lawabiding, not dumb.
<azrael__> Lynoure: Sure, but WEP is crackable pretty easily if you are allowed to "hang around"
<azrael__> Lynoure: WPA as well, but requires more hanging around.
<Lynoure> azrael__: I would not recommend WEP either, really
<nowhere> Not planning to use WEP here, I know how insecure it is.
<finalbeta> nowhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy << I used this guide, although the card will only run at 11Mbit that way. I had WPA working.
<finalbeta> Lynoure: A little from column a, a little from column b ;)
<nowhere> finalbeta: Is that for WMP54G?
<finalbeta> Yes, that linksys card has a bcm43xx chip inside.
<finalbeta> You probably bought it with your WRT54G? :p
<nowhere> finalbeta: Mine has a ralink chipset.
<azrael__> Lynoure: One of the things about those techniques though is that they all require substantial traffic. Most home networks don't produce enough traffic for them to get it without being really suspicious.
<nowhere> finalbeta: I have a Siemens router.
<finalbeta> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nowhere> finalbeta: I have tried that, didn't work...
<wardy> StoneNote: i have downloaded the bridge souce code and extracted it, now what?
<finalbeta> sry, don't know the status of that chip then. No idea if it will work on Fiesty, although they did serious improvements.
<Lynoure> azrael__: I know. But most people do not notice the suspicious. Unfortunately.
<finalbeta> It seems supported, try asking on the forums.
<nowhere> finalbeta: Maybe I should wait for fiesty then, or a later version where using my rather popular card will work without trouble :)
<Lynoure> I had no trouble getting WPA working even with Dapper
<Lynoure> Is it harder on Edgy?
<nowhere> I think it all depends on what card you have.
<nowhere> And maybe also on how experienced you are with Linux/Ubuntu.
<Lynoure> I think it pretty much just took throwing in knetworkmanager and commenting out the interface. But I did choose the hardware to be Linux-happy :)
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: Sorry for my extended /away, but I've just checked the modules list and ath_pci is in it. I can scan for AP's, but can't seem to connect anymore
<nowhere> Lynoure: Unfortunatly, you are wrong there...
<Lynoure> nowhere: hmm?
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: If it's any help, the guide i was working from is here, just so we can be looking at the same thing http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<Lynoure> nowhere: I'm pretty sure that's all it took me.
<nowhere> Lynoure: Oh just for you, sorry didn't read it very properly.. Little frustrated with my own situation I guess :)
<jahid> is there anyone who can help me about my internet connection?
<candyban_> I have 2 interfaces (dhcp) ... can I somehow force ubuntu to check the link status before it tries to get a lease on a particular card?
<nowhere> jahid: Please state question/problem :)
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: I took a quick look at it. Where the modules loaded? You should probably add them to /etc/modules if not
<candyban_> Normally only one of the 2 interfaces will have a connection
<jahid> nowhere, if i boot in windows then my machine works fine connecting to internet. if i boot in ubuntu, then the connection works fine for some time. but after that it just get numb
<jahid> i am using DSL connection, and they maintain DHCP
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: under the heading 'Loading the MadWiFi Module'. I looked at the lsmod list and ath_pci came under 'wlan'
<Alfa> i'm new in linux platform and i've installed ubuntu x86 on amd proc my question is which book will good for me ? any sugg is welcome ty
<jahid> nowhere, can you help me?
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: and the wlan_scan_sta?
<jahid> can anyone else help me please, this problem is just moving me back to windows. because you know that its not possible to stay without internet connection but its possible to stay without ubuntu
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: under 'wlan' also
<bobas_> d
<gugu^> Please help to install HP LaserJet 1018
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: Sorry, they're used by 'wlan'. do they need to be defined in /etc/modules as seperate entities?
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: if they are loaded, they are loaded :)
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: thought so. like i said earlier, I seem to be having trouble connecting to the AP with WEP
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: oh, I missed that bit.
<Narqulie> Um.. What am I supposed to do now? : -- checking for gcc... gcc
<Narqulie> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Narqulie> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<lafiel> Hi, apt-get update is failing for me both with the main repository and my local one. Anyone know if there is a problem with the servers?
<jahid> can anyone tell me how to ask ubuntu to renew my ip address? here i want to mention that my internet service provider uses DHCP
<deFrysk> lafiel, removal of the country-code in the sources.list lines usually helps
<thcmonkey> anyone know a good forum with a howto for ubuntu to xp ics?
<thcmonkey> google isn't proving very lucrative
<lafiel> deFrysk: setting it to "main repository" seems to do that automatically. It always gets stuck at the same spot too :
<lafiel> thcmonkey: with XP as the router?
<thcmonkey> nah with ubuntu as gateway
<thcmonkey> sharing via c/o
<pierre__> How do i upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<jahid> can anyone tell me how to ask ubuntu to renew my ip address? here i want to mention that my internet service provider uses DHCP
<predaeus> jahid: sudo dhclient
<thcmonkey> i wasn't sure if it was as simple as setting static ip to eth1 (xp facing card)... thought i might need to start a network services client or something
<matej> i have one question..in vlc player, what is default audio volume .. from 0 to 1024 wtf? I dont what it means.
<Joeeigel> Hey i have a problem installing Ubuntu, can some1 help?
<thcmonkey> matej - at a guess set it at like 250 then play something and see what the volume's like
<thcmonkey> if not loud enough
<thcmonkey> keep upping it?
<matej> thcmonkey, yes, but i dont know where is a line of good sound
<matej> ?
<lafiel> thcmonkey: Usually, firewall clients can sort you out. Stuff like firestarter, watchdog/guarddog etc.
<predaeus> Joeeigel: just tell us what the problem is, if somebody knows, they'll help
<Joeeigel> Its when im partitioning
<thcmonkey> lafiel - cheers, dude.
<thcmonkey> lafiel - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<thcmonkey> found that
<Joeeigel> It either sits there and does nothing, like it did all night
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: Any ideas? As I said, following the instructions last night worked, but this morning it doesn't seem to want to play
<lafiel> thcmonkey: There's also ipkungfu which is what I use and generally find the easiest.
<lafiel> thcmonkey: cool.
<Joeeigel> or it crashes saying i dont have enough space to partition...
<foxy34ist> I want to try install ubuntu 6.10 to sata disk.can some one help me
<gugu^> Please help to install HP LaserJet 1018!!!
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: What happens when you try to connect?
<[MINE] Devy> anyone that has some solutions on how to get 1600x1200 resolution to work?
<Joeeigel> Hey i have a problem installing Ubuntu, can some1 help?
<Joeeigel> Its when im partitioning
<Joeeigel> It either sits there and does nothing, like it did all night
<Joeeigel> or it crashes saying i dont have enough space to partition...
<Joeeigel> But i have 21gb free...
<predaeus> foxy34ist, what is the problem? I think it should work out of the box
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: nothing. I get no errors but when I try to ping anything (the example uses bbc.co.uk) it just timesout
<fotoflo_> I need to setup an MTA,  does anyone have experiance doing this?
<[MINE] Devy> Hiya I got 2 new 20" lcds and cant get the resolution 1600x1200 working....is there anyone who might be able to help?
<miza-x> isn't postfix good enough?
<whosit> fotoflo_ , have you decied what MTA to use?
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: What does your  ipconfig  say after you tried connecting?
<gugu^> When i whant to compile the foo2zjs it gives me an error
<DaveTarmac> ipconfig?
<DaveTarmac> isn't it ifconfig?
<whosit> ifconfig
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: Sorry. typo. ifconfig
<whosit> ipconfig is windowz
<DaveTarmac> no worries - did that myself a while ago
<Lynoure> whosit: p and f are both under forefingers :)
<fotoflo_> whosit: no
<candyban_> How can I disable logging to my terminal?
<andytayloruk> is it unusual if the swap partition isnt being used at all?
<DaveTarmac> ok, bear with me. think i've got to go through the steps again. two seconds
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: I do not need to know all of it, just if there is an ip for your wireless card (and possibly what it is)
<candyban_> ata3: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/20 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<candyban_> anyone an idea what that means?
<predaeus> andytayloruk, no. but it should be used if all your RAM is used up.
<andytayloruk> predaeus: ah ok. Its just showing 0mb usage so I thought maybe something was up.
<Gohan> ! list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gohan> !list
<predaeus> andytayloruk: it's basically a backup for when your RAM is full, but you need more memory.
<andytayloruk> ok. thanks :)
<predaeus> np
<jirafunky> hi eneryone
<jirafunky> sorry!!! everyone
<pierre__> cvnbvc
<pierre__> How do i upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<comosicus> what it means +b cannot join channel?
<jirafunky> i'm here because i'm a newbie in using ubuntu edgy on a compaq laptop
<comosicus> ahh me too
<jirafunky> and every thing works fine excep for the webcam
<comosicus> 4 days of ubuntu
<comosicus> u?
<cjvail13> i need help with screen resolution
<elkbuntu> pierre__, changing sources and dist-upgrading, however you should talk about feisty in #ubuntu+1
<[MINE] Devy> Need help with getting 1600x1200 resolution workin :)
<andytayloruk> if anyone could help me with my ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 I'd really appreciate it... basically ubuntu installed fine but its quite slow (icons lag when they load, lag when dragging windows, slow to open windows) and I guess it must be my graphics card. apparently direct rendering is working. performance was much better in other distros e.g. knoppix; no slowdown
<Lynoure> comosicus: yes +b means that the person is banned from the channel. Usually a result of breaking the rules of the channel.
<craigc> hi
<jirafunky> the system hangs on when i turn it up
<milkyspin> what are the rules of this channel?
<comosicus> thanks
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, have you checked that it is using the ATI or FGLRX drivers and not the Vesa drivers?
<elkbuntu> !guidelines | milkyspin
<ubotu> milkyspin: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andytayloruk> elkbuntu: how do I do that?
<comosicus> how do i join again
<comosicus> ?
<milkyspin> thanks elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, are you comfortable using the command line?
<andytayloruk> relatively
<Sircoelho> andytayloruk, try this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Performance_Issues
<Lynoure> comosicus: you can join again when they have unbanned you.
<andytayloruk> cheers Sircoelho
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, then could you 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and tell me if it says ATI anywhere in it?
<craigc> need a little help with my screen resolution can anone help? i have followed the nvidia tutorials and i am at a point where i have the drivers installed, nvidia had detected my projector fine but i cant see enough of the screen in the nvidia settings manager to be able to change the resolition.
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: As far as I can see, the only ip on the ifconfig is 127.0.0.1 which is for my wifi0 - but that is localhost
<andytayloruk> elkbuntu: Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 9000] "
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: yes, so you did not get an ip. You use dhcp in the network?
<cjvail13> craigc i am having the same problems
<andytayloruk> its the wrong card. weird
<DaveTarmac> yeah
<craigc> so close yet so far :)
<naranha> hi, i tried ubuntu edgy and feisty.. both of them crash at the gdm login screen completely (can't do anything but hard-reboot). when i boot in rescue mode and do xinit and gnome-session, it seems to work fine however. windows works fine too... any ideas what i might try to do?
<jirafunky> hi, i'm here because i have installed ubuntu edgy on my laptop (compaq evo nc610) and every things seems to work fine excep for the webcam. My webcam has a z-star based chip and uses the spca5xx driver. The preblem is that the systems hangs on when i use any program that interacts qith the webcam. Hope help... thanks
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: i tried to dhclient ath0 - but it just times outalso
<kbd> I need some help fixing gnome for a user account on this Edgy (upgraded from Dapper). I tried installing an mouse theme but it all went horribly wrong and the theme was malformed and gnome quit working. I suppose I need to regenerate configuration files and folders for gnome, or perhaps there is a lock issue... I don't know really. But gnome-settings-daemon or gnome-session are unable to connect to dbus. :/
<[MINE] Devy> seems screenresolution is something alot of people are havin trouble with
<naranha> gdm crashes after a few seconds, i'm able to move the mouse a bit
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, is that the only mention of ati?
<andytayloruk> no
<Joeeigel> Do i need to set up linux to work with my internet or should it just do it if im running it on a partitioned windows/lunux machine?
<andytayloruk> its in there under Device and Screen
<h1st0> Joeeigel: depends on your internet of course.
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, what about next to driver anywhere?
<h1st0> Joeeigel: do you automatically get an ip from your router?
<Joeeigel> I have a router...
<craigc> mine is fine except i am stuck in 800x600 which is kinda a shame considering im using an 8ft projector screen, lol
<Joeeigel> Yes h1sy0 i do
<Joeeigel> h1st0* Yea i do
<h1st0> Joeeigel: well if your router is set for DHCP then you shouldnt' ahve to do anything.
<Joeeigel> How can i check?
<andytayloruk> elkbuntu: no, can't see anything
<andytayloruk> just in those two places
<cjvail13> i am using a widescreen and some of the desktop is cutoff
<jirafunky> anyone can help me???
<craigc> same here exactly
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, then it seems to be using the Vesa driver? is it mentioned next to Driver?
<h1st0> Joeeigel: well your network card will get an ip you can just run ifconfig to see if dhcp is working.
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: and ifconfig showed eth0, too?   It could help if you pastebinned your   /etc/network/interfaces
<h1st0> Joeeigel: or just boot to a live cd and internet would work.
<Joeeigel> ok
<craigc> cjvail13 same here exactly
<h1st0> Joeeigel: unless you need to install drivers for your card it should be pretty seamless with dhcp
<DaveTarmac> can't really. differnet physical machines
<cjvail13> any answers
<cjvail13> its not really messing anything up
<Joeeigel> Ive ran IPconfic, nothing..
<cjvail13> but its annoying
<andytayloruk> elkbuntu: my bad, its using the ati driver
<andytayloruk> Driver		"ati"
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, try fglrx then
<elkbuntu> !fglrx | andytayloruk
<ubotu> andytayloruk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<craigc> cjvail13 i adjusted to max offset on H sync but still  a lot was missing, i installed the nvidia drivers on the Feisty beryl how to and tha fixed the offset but now im in 800x600
<andytayloruk> ok
<cjvail13> what card are you using
<pihus_> Is there any other way to solve the beryl+white cube problem, besides downgradeing?
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: ok, i'm gonna write it out for you. gimme 2 ticks
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, the fglrx driver is ATI non-libre driver
<andytayloruk> which means?
<whosit> Pihus_, I fixed by using the latest video driver and beryl
<andytayloruk> The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 8500.
<andytayloruk> mines a 7500
<craigc> ubotu thanks i will try that guide
<pihus_> whosit, ati card?
<whosit> yeap
<JamesGlover> Hi.
<pihus_> whosit, the one I can download from ati's homepage?
<whosit> I got the new Xgl, ATi driver and Beryl
<whosit> yea
<whosit> You have to compile it to get it installed.
<pihus_> i know :)
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: you could also try doing a blanket   dhclient  without specifying the interface
<whosit> :)
<pihus_> but I thoght that beryl won't work with those drivers
<Mumbles> anyone know where i can edit the network config? mines stuck on noon dhcp
<gugu^> elkbuntu, what is the site for printing
<whosit> Did for my ATI M200
<pihus_> I have radeon 9700
<whosit> but if you just want to fix it quickly
<erUSUL> Mumbles: System>Admin>net or /etc/network/interfaces
<craigc> cjvail13 im using a Gforce 7300 LE
<whosit> run beryl manager and select advance and then renderpath and then copy
<matej> what i must install to play sound when i go over the icon of mp3 file?
<elkbuntu> !printing | gugu^ ?
<ubotu> gugu^ ?: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CpuID2> hey anyone here given beryl a try on ppc?
<cjvail13> wow i am using a gforce 7300
<elkbuntu> gugu^, is that what you meant?
<cjvail13> so have you had any luck yet
<CpuID2> just wondering if its as stable as x86/amd64 yet
<naranha> hi, i tried ubuntu edgy and feisty.. both of them crash at the gdm login screen completely after just a few secs (can't do anything but hard-reboot). when i boot in rescue mode and do xinit and gnome-session, it seems to work fine however. windows works fine too... nothing seems to help, any ideas what i might try to do?
<JamesGlover> Is anyone available to help?
<h1st0> No there all gone
<andytayloruk> elkbuntu: I don't think I should try it since it says it doesn't support my card
<gugu^> elkbuntu, yes, thx
<h1st0> all the pixies took us away
<pihus_> whosit, selecting copy should resolve the white cube problem?
<whosit> yes
<pihus_> hmm
<h1st0> !ask | JamesGlover
<whosit> that helped me
<ubotu> JamesGlover: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<craigc> cjvail im running feisty as it was the only one thatd install on my AMD64
<pihus_> gonna try it ot now :)
<h1st0> craigc: fiesty support is in #ubuntu+1
<JamesGlover> Um, I'm having trouble with drivers.
<whosit> but I then upgraded to the new version of beryl and didnt need to do that.
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, which ubuntu version are you using? (if you said i forgot)
<h1st0> JamesGlover: which drivers?
<andytayloruk> 6.10 edgy eft
<craigc> cjvail i followed the feisty-beryl how to and that has been the most success
<JamesGlover> I have a D-Link DWL-G122 USB Wireless Adapter, but it won't connect to my network.
<h1st0> craigc: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<Mumbles> erUSUL, will try again
<JamesGlover> In fact, it won't even turn on.
<craigc> cjvail the nvidia settings manager now shows mu card, my projector and the possible modes to run in
<h1st0> JamesGlover: did you try looking at the hardware list in the wiki?
<craigc> cjvail however i cant scroll down in the manager enough to apply a resolution change!!
<pihus_> whosit, it really did work :) But what's the difference between "copy" and the other option?
<JamesGlover> I'm a silly bugger, so no. :#
<pihus_> somehow I think that copy isn't that good :p
<whosit> I dont know
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, not sure what to suggest. try checking launchpad for bugs on the card to see if any match, and if not, report it
<h1st0> JamesGlover: They list different devices and manufacturers there as well as what drivers are required to get it working. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<andytayloruk> ok elkbuntu. thanks. I might try posting on the forums first. Thanks for your help:)
<[MINE] Devy> After 6 hours with trying to get the resolution up to 1600x1200 we are about to give up. Im using the newest Gentoo and the drivers just wont let me get the resolution i want.
<whosit> Xgl and beryl ROCKS1
<h1st0> JamesGlover: Would be a start so you know for sure which driver to use.
<elkbuntu> andytayloruk, good luck
<h1st0> [MINE] Devy: this is not a gentoo suport
<[MINE] Devy> not gentoo but ubuntu lol sorry
<h1st0> lol
<pihus_> hmm, somehow my theme is now messed up.
<JamesGlover> Alright, I'll check there first. Thank you, h1st0.
<[MINE] Devy> i just changed from gentoo to ubuntu today
<h1st0> JamesGlover: np
<CpuID2> [MINE] Devy, opinions so far?
<pihus_> everything looks old and nothcing changes when I switch theme from "theme preferences"
<pihus_> -c
<CpuID2> how long you been using gentoo btw?
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, assuming you have go tthe correct drivers, did you try to put a modeline into xorg.conf with the output of "gtf 1600 1200 60 -x" ?
<elkbuntu> [MINE] Devy, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<[MINE] Devy> CpuID2 since it came out
<CpuID2> heh coo
<[MINE] Devy> CpuID2 but since i couldt get the res up on gentoo i was tempted to try ubuntu and see if that worked
<JamesGlover> It's not in the wiki.
<CpuID2> interesting
<CpuID2> card?
<h1st0> JamesGlover: your card isn't listed?
<JamesGlover> No, it's not.
<h1st0> JamesGlover: what kind of card is it?
<JamesGlover> D-Link DWL-G122
<craigc> anyone know how i can edit the nvidia settings by editing files rather than through the GUI?
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8357/
<fotofl0> arg. i was just here asking about MTA's and I got an itnernational telephone call
<h1st0> JamesGlover: herm.. a G122 is it different than a 122?  because I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-122
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi ive tried to make a few modlines after browsing goole several times, none has worked. But -x
<fotofl0> I need to setup an MTA...
<fotofl0> dont know which one to use
<CpuID2> [MINE] Devy, which card?
<whosit> craigc, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but read up on it before messing around
<diepruis> what's an MTA?
<fotofl0> heard a lot of good things about postfix
<fotofl0> MTA = mail transfer agent
<whosit> Mail Trasport Agent
<diepruis> ahhh
<vlt|l> Hello. On a multi user machine running ubuntu Dapper one user gets "[Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!" when trying to run OpenOffice. What could be setup wrong here?
<diepruis> ta
<fotofl0> transport
<[MINE] Devy> CpuID2 its a 6600 GT
<craigc> whosit,  Thanks ill take a look :)
<JamesGlover> h1st0: They're not the same.
<JamesGlover> I think they're similar, though.
<CpuID2> [MINE] Devy, nvidia driver version on gentoo? and on ubuntu?
<whosit> transfer or tranport, Its been a while
<h1st0> JamesGlover: yeah one is B one is G probably.  But I don't know for sure.  Maybe search the forums.  or try the linux-wlan-ng drivers
<h1st0> !wifi | JamesGlover
<Supre_Me> hello, I just installed the quake 4 demo and now I want to remove it. How do I remove it the proper way? sudo apt-get remove quake4-demo doesn't work
<vlt|l> Hello. On a multi user machine running ubuntu Dapper one user gets "[Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!" when trying to run OpenOffice. What could be setup wrong here?
<ubotu> JamesGlover: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h1st0> Supre_Me: As long as quake4-demo is the name of the package that will remove it.
<[MINE] Devy> CpuID2 cant remember on gentoo but on ubuntu its 8776
<h1st0> Supre_Me: or you can try aptitude
<whosit> wha, quake4 demo in apt, I didnt know :)
<JamesGlover> I will admit - I have no clue as to what I'm doing.
<fotofl0> has anyone setup an MTA before?
<h1st0> Supre_Me: How did you instlal it actually.
<h1st0> whosit: I doubt it.
<h1st0> !quake4-demo
<vlt|l> fotofl0: postfix works fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake4-demo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> nope
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: You seem to be using a static address anyway. You sure ifconfig did not show that one you set for ath0? (I might be somehow confused here)
<CpuID2> [MINE] Devy, tried the 9 series?
<h1st0> Supre_Me: How was the demo installed?
<fotofl0> vlt|l: i only need mail forwarding...
<DaveTarmac> i'll check again... bear with me
<gugu^> Please help to install HP LaserJet 1018!!!
<Supre_Me> h1st0, I installed it via a .run file (sh)
<[MINE] Devy> CpuID2 not on ubuntu
<CpuID2> [MINE] Devy, im using 9746 on this gentoo desktop here with a 6200
<whosit> I dont have the machine to run it any way.
<CpuID2> not sure whats in ubuntu :)
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, in a terminal "gtf 1600 1400 60 -x" and copy everything appart from "-HSynx +Vsync" into the Section Monitor. RENAME the modeline to "1600x1400". Above the modeline add the following line: Option "DDC" "false". save the xorg.conf file and restart xorg.
<h1st0> JamesGlover: Try posting on ubuntuforums.org put your specific model and version of ubuntu.  I'm sure someon there will explain the exact driver you need.
<Supre_Me> h1st0, and no, sudo apt-get remove with the package name does not work
<matej> what i must install to play sound when i go over the icon of mp3 file?
<pihus> When I login to Gnome session, then everything is ok and I can change themes. But when I login to XGL session, then everything looks old and when choosing another theme, then only window decorations change, but not the buttons etc.
<gugu^> Please help to install HP LaserJet 1018!!! When i whant to compile it gives me an error
<pihus> what could be the problem?
<h1st0> Supre_Me: yeah because it wasn't installed with apt-get.
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: try   ping 192.168.1.1  while you are at it.
<JamesGlover> Alright, h1st0. Thank you.
<Supre_Me> h1st0, aha, ok. So how do I remove it then?
<h1st0> Supre_Me: first you need to look in the directory you installed from and see if there is an uninstall script.
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, oh and of course make sure that "1600x1400" is the default resolution for the depth you want in the Section Screen
<h1st0> Supre_Me: What do you type to run the demo?
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi do u mean 1600x1200 ? cuz thats what i want to use as resolution
<h1st0> Supre_Me: you can try which quake4-demo     it will show the path where it is.  If its just in /opt  you should be able to just rm -rf the directory.
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: no ip address for ath0 and the ping returned 'connect: network is unreachable'
<Supre_Me> h1st0, already checked that and there's nothing named uninstall or something like that and it's not mentioned in the readme
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, yes. sorry
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi hehe ok
<h1st0> Supre_Me: well how do you launch the quake4 demo?
<whosit> Pihus have you tried emerald themes?
<Supre_Me> h1st0, to run the game I just press the icon on my desktop
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, "gtf 1600 1200 60 -x"
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi it says out of range sigh
<h1st0> Supre_Me: alright open a terminal and type in which quake4
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, that means either your monitor or driver does not support it.
<[MINE] Devy> well its 20 inch LCDs and i got em on 1600-1200 on the windows machine
<h1st0> Supre_Me: any results?
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, what graphic card and which driver do you use?
<h1st0> Supre_Me: also most of the installers may have a switch like ./quake4-demo.sh -uninstall
<Supre_Me> h1st0, it finds the following things: quake4-demo quake4-demoded quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi 6600 GT and using 8776
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: That is peculiar.  does dmegs show anything about ath0 if you do  ifconfig ath0 down   and   ifconfig ath0 up?
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: s/dmegs/dmesg
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, ok. hang on
<h1st0> Supre_Me: well type in "which quake4-demo"   and it should give you the path to the demo
<naranha> hi, i tried ubuntu edgy and feisty.. both of them crash at the gdm login screen completely after just a few secs (can't do anything but hard-reboot). when i boot in rescue mode and do xinit and gnome-session, it seems to work fine however. windows works fine too... nothing seems to help, any ideas what i might try to do?
<h1st0> Supre_Me: wihtout the qoutes of corse.
<Supre_Me> h1st0, no, it doesn't give any output
<h1st0> naranha: run it in safe graphics mode.
<Spinnaker> How I can find out other users IP in IRC? plz, help me.
<h1st0> Supre_Me: okay right click on the quake4 launcher on your desktop and go to properties
<naranha> h1st0: what's that?
<Supre_Me> h1st0, but I know that I have the base install in my gaming folder in my home folder and + there's a hidden folder in my home folder named .quake or something
<Errpast1> Trying to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu for a friend
<h1st0> Supre_Me: well then just delete those folders
<h1st0> Supre_Me: and the icon quake is pretty much self containted.  The only othe rplay it may be is /usr/local/games  But I doubt that.
<phazeman> anyone evwer experienced problems with Intel 8294EG chipset integrated graphic card ? i can't make X to start in any way with it
<h1st0> naranha: its an option on the live cd.
<h1st0> naranha: What type of video card do you have?
<Supre_Me> h1st0, alright. I was just thinking if that would leave other files and stuff, like it does when you don't use add and remove programs in windows
<naranha> nvidia geforce 7600
<phazeman> it's's Intel 82945G chipset
<thcmonkey> is there an ubuntu network help channel on freenode?
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: The only ath0 line in dmesg was 'ath0: No IPv6 routers available'
<Errpast1> After partitioning with Vista (gparted wouldn't work for Vista NFS), and isntalling Ubuntu, reboot Grub didn't show Vista
<h1st0> Supre_Me: well not with quake typically.  Thats why I was saying to just double check right click on the launcher and go to properties it will show the path to the executable.
<naranha> seems to work now, i added acpi=off to bootops
<h1st0> Supre_Me: as long as its in your home its self contained.
<naranha> no it just crashed
<h1st0> Supre_Me: the .quake  will be hidden folders and settings in your home as well.
<h1st0> naranha: well boot to recover mode.
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i nv" show nv or nvidia?
<Ferret> Errpast1: The newest gparted livecds *should* work with vista's fs
<pjota> hi there!
<Supre_Me> h1st0, ah yes, I'll check me usr/share folder just in case. Thanks!
<naranha> on it
<phazeman> anyone ?
<h1st0> naranha: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the device section to vesa  instead of nv
<pjota> Anybody knows how to install section 2 of the man? I tried apt-get install manpages but didn't work.
<naranha> as i said it works fine in recovery mode without gdm
<[MINE] Devy> nvidia
<[MINE] Devy> Jowinvidia
<[MINE] Devy> grrr typos
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: That's pretty normal and normally does not indicate a problem.
<Errpast1> Ferret - thanks, come to think of it, mine is a couple months old
<h1st0> Supre_Me: yeah /usr/games
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi nvidia
<smileymoo> hi
<h1st0> Supre_Me: just in case but I doubt quake would do that.
<h1st0> naranha: yes you need different video drivers.
<Spee_Der> !nvidia | [MINE] Devy
<ubotu> [MINE] Devy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mptech> Does anyone know where I can get beta versions of the installer?
<naranha> i tried the official nvidia and vesa drivers
<smileymoo> hi guys, just booted up my mates dead PC< how owuld i mount the C: drive so we can recover his files?
<naranha> same problem
<h1st0> naranha: if you get in recovery mode you could sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<h1st0> naranha: even with vesa specified?
<naranha> i already did that
<naranha> yes
<naranha> nvidia drivers work fine in rescue mode
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: Any more ideas? or shall i remove the drivers and start again?
<erUSUL> smileymoo: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/
<h1st0> naranha: Well what version of ubuntu and what type of hardware.
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, did you install nvidia-glx?
<smileymoo> erUSUL: mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<h1st0> naranha: has this system ever worked properly?
<delight> does that amd64bit version run on a new intel-cpu with 64bit extension ? like the core2duo ?
<naranha> tried both feisty and edgy, same problem. now i'm on feisty. i got an amd64 system, but im using the 386 ubuntu
<naranha> in windows it works just fine
<smileymoo> and hda doesn't exist :O
<h1st0> naranha: join #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> smileymoo: post the output of cat /proc/mounts in a pastebin...
<h1st0> naranha: that is fiesty suport.
<erUSUL> !pastebin | smileymoo
<ubotu> smileymoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: I'm not sure, it kind of seems like the drivers work, but not having an ip for staticly set interface is a bit bizarre
<smileymoo> erUSUL: could you point me..... hahha thanks :D
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi yes its installed. It works fine with 1280x1024 it just wont work with 1600x1200
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: I know. ITs quite odd.
<naranha> mmm ok
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi I just installed the newest driver and are trying it now
<spamhog> Running 6.06.01 LTS - I suppose support is long term als long as I do not dist-upgrade to the next release, right?
<h1st0> spamhog: yes
<smileymoo> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8358/
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: I'm actually going to have to vanish for a bit but I'll stay on here if you have any ideas.
<h1st0> spamhog: once you upgrade to the next release support would be for that releases lenght.
<h1st0> spamhog: however, this is free support so it really doens't matter.
<[MINE] Devy> everything froze grrrr
<DaveTarmac> Lynoure: THanks for your help with this anyway. I'll be back later on.
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: someone more familiar with madwifi might be able to help you better than me. Good luck.
<spamhog> h1st0: great!  If I want to stay with a LTS, do you know if / how I can disable dist-upgrade?  I see it as a big temptation for (L)users... :-)
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, can you post your xorg.conf into the pastebin please?
<h1st0> spamhog: Users can't dist-upgrade
<mptech> is it possible to use newer versions of the feisty installer to install edgy?
<aldin> anyone knows some good network treacking program i found vnstat
<h1st0> spamhog: only the sudoers can.
<erUSUL> smileymoo: 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/' my fault i forget the 1
<Lynoure> DaveTarmac: one weird question: can it be that someone else has the ip you configured to be the static one?
<spamhog> OK, so that's the only barrier...  thank you!
<h1st0> mptech: might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 but anythign is possible.
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi Im on irc from the windows machine beside me, the newest driver froze everything
<smileymoo> lol erUSUL im a gentoo user and i didn't notice that either :D
<h1st0> spamhog: well not really a barrier just don't give people that access.
<smileymoo> erUSUL: ok its...... doing something :D
<mptech> h1st0, do you know of an edgy installer version that has kernel newer than 2.6.18.  My motherboard doesn't work well with versions earlier than that
<MrMist> Hi all
<MrMist> I want to create a .ogg-file from a track on a audio-disc...
<erUSUL> smileymoo: ow the c: partition is under /mnt/ you have to use sudo to access file there
<h1st0> mptech: not that I know of you would have to make your own.
<MrMist> How do I do it ?
<smileymoo> erUSUL: any idea how long this will take from Live cd, wtih 512 ram?
<aldin> anyone knows some good GUI network treacking program i found vnstat
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi Im gonna reinstall everything and come back later....Im about to throw the pc out of the window
<erUSUL> MrMist: use a cdrip program like grip or sound juicer
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, the resolution seem to be supported so what I am thinking/guessing is that the monitor values are a bit off. Try to set VertRefresh to 60.
<h1st0> mptech: I'm wondering if you could just use the fiesty cd and change the repos kinda but Ask in #ubuntu+1
<MrMist> erUSUL: The conversion isn't the real issue though. I'd like to extract the raw sound-file
<erUSUL> smileymoo: how log it will take to do what?
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, ok, good luck :)
<mptech> h1st0, even when trying to install feisty though, the install hangs with the feisty installer
<erUSUL> smileymoo: the mount should have been almos instantaneus
<rambo3> fiesty + debootstrap
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi yes it seems EDID gets the wrong information about how big resolution it can take
<SmileyLap> hum
<erUSUL> MrMist: grip can do it or cdparanoia (cli)
<h1st0> mptech: please join #ubuntu+1 for fiesty help.  If you want edgy help I can try to help you or other can in here.
<SmileyLap> smileymoo:
<tulga> my NTFS partition not working. then I use 6.10, then mounted ntfs. then I can see datas in /dev/hda1 partition. howto restore ntfs partition from 6.10?
<mptech> h1st0, I do need edgy help
<h1st0> mptech: okay well what is going on?
<mptech> h1st0, I need an installer with a newer kernel
<rambo3> mptech, use alternative cd
<mptech> rambo3, I am
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi so its something crashing in there, but i have no idea what. And it was the same problem on gentoo. But works on winblows
<h1st0> rambo3: alternate cd doesn't have a newer kernel.
* SmileyLap = smileymoo
<rambo3> h1st0, fiesty one doesnt have newer kernel?
<rambo3> thats wierd
<mptech> rambo3, the fiesty installer hangs for me, so that's not an option
<gugu^> PLEASE HELP, i whant to install HP LaserJet 1018, i have folowed instruction form http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ but when i whant to compile it gives me an error!
<h1st0> rambo3: yeah it does.  But thats not alternate iso
<erUSUL> gugu^: Does system>admin>printers fail for you? why?
<rambo3> mptech, where does it hang , do you have loggs
<mptech> rambo3, after it downloads additional installer components (I used the minimal install), it hangs when trying to detect hardware
<predaeus> tulga: you mean the ntfs partition is not being mounted automatically, but it works when you mount it yourself?
<smileymoo> erUSUL: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<smileymoo>        missing codepage or other error
<smileymoo> :O
<smileymoo> could it be fat32? is that the right type?
<gugu^> erUSUL, on this site says DON'T USE the foo2zjs package from Ubuntu, i must dowloaded from there
<tulga> predaeus: no it is mounted. but I cannot start windows. because cannot detect my disk
<Lynoure> mptech: If the feisty (non-released) installer does not work for you, why not install with an older kernel and then, if you really need a newer one, get it from somewhere or if you need to, compile your own?
<erUSUL> smileymoo: could it be yes i was assuming it was a winXP+ntfs install if it is fat32 use vfat as filetype
<tulga> other system cannot detect partition is ntfs. only ubuntu can detect it is ntfs. where is problem?
<MrMist> erUSUL: is cdparanoia the way to go?
<mptech> Lynoure, I would rather not make my own installer.  The problem is that my motherboard doesn't play well with older kernel versions
<mptech> I have an asus p5b deluxe
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, the "nvidia" driver is the correct one for your card. you should have the kernel restricted drivers for it installed as well. "out of range" in the monitor suggest that some values in xorg.conf are wrong or incorrectly autodetected. that's all I can say atm without looking at your xorg.conf file. VertRefresh 60 is to be considered a safe value for all LCD screens (they all support that frequency). so forcing it to 60 might w
<Jowi> ork. that's all I can say at this time.
<erUSUL> MrMist: grip uses it under the hoods and other ripping programs do it too...
<Lynoure> mptech: I said use some existing installer that does not hang for you. Not that you should make your own installer. Or are you saying all installers hang on your system?
<windwalker> Hi all, can somebody tell me to compile cups 1.2.8 properly for ubuntu. I mean the ./configure options. I am having really bad times with my Konika Minolta 1400W
<predaeus> tulga: what happens when you boot? do you get the menu with the option to boot ubuntu or windows?
<gugu^> erUSUL, can you help me?
<tulga> no. I cannot get boot
<MrMist> erUSUL: cool. I kinda' like to have the control myself :) Love the small apps that only does what I'm asking fore, and not everything else :)
<predaeus> it just boots into ubuntu all the time?
<h1st0> tulga: what is your native language?
<tulga> english
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi yes ive tried to force it to 60 but it just wont work but im transfering the config file to this puter now. can u explain the pastebin I got no clue what that are
<mptech> Lynoure, while edgy installers work fine, they can't detect my hardware correctly
<francois> !pastebin
<mptech> due to the fact that they have old kernels
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, plenty of xorg.conf examples using 1600x1200 with your card when I did a simple google search so the resolution/driver combination is fine
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> gugu^: i can try... what is the error you are getting
<Jowi> !pastebin | [MINE] Devy
<ubotu> [MINE] Devy: please see above
<erUSUL> gugu^: post it to a pastebin
<[MINE] Devy> Jowi yeah and ive tried all the google results without any luck
<[Remy] > @stats zezima
<Ubugtu> (stats takes no arguments) -- Returns some statistics on the user database.
<gugu^> erUSUL,  ok
<[MINE] Devy> ahh tank you
<erUSUL> !pastebin | gugu^
<ubotu> gugu^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h1st0> omfg Stop with the pastebin spam please
<Jowi> [MINE] Devy, need to take a break. son just woke up.
<h1st0> How many times do you need the link
<thcmonkey> ics SUCKS!
<Lynoure> mptech: Do you have your hw list somewhere in pastebin?
<rambo3> 4
<[MINE] Devy> jowi rgr that i gotta go to work soon but im linking the txt bin, just gotta drive and will be back in a couple of ours
<mptech> Lynoure, no, but I'll make it quickly
<erUSUL> !language > thcmonkey
<mptech> Lynoure, if it helps at all, I can install debian sid fine
<predaeus> tulga: do "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then post the link to your post here plz.
<smileymoo> erUSUL: well its a XP install
<smileymoo> but not sure what the harddrive was set to
<gugu^> erUSUL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8361/    i have pasted here all waht i`m doing
<cisforcojo> hey guys, could someone please help me disable tapping on my ALPS touchpad?
<Jarhead756> does anyone here use lynx?
<cisforcojo> i have hotplugging scripts but i'm not quite sure how to use them
<mptech> Lynoure, http://pastecode.com/15752
<Lynoure> mptech: Actually, if you do not need to use ubuntu, why not just use sid? (Sorry, I'm a cross-distro person, and like Debian a lot)
<erUSUL> gugu^: have you instaled build-essential ?? 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<h1st0> cisforcojo: http://scottcollins.net/blog/2006/01/disable-touchpad-tap-in-kubuntubreezy.html
<mptech> Lynoure, I love debian.  But I want to give ubuntu a shot
<Jarhead756> why is lynx so slow?
<h1st0> cisforcojo: google is your friend
<mptech> Lynoure, and even though I can find my way around the CLI and get things to work in Debian, a bit of JustWorksTM action is always welcome
<mptech> ;-)
<cisforcojo> h1st0: i know, been looking at a lot of howtos but none have worked so far
<gugu^> erUSUL, no, i install now
<cisforcojo> mostly using qsynaptics
<h1st0> cisforcojo: yeah that page I sent you explains that other things didn't work for him and he posted what did.
<cisforcojo> alright thanks
<h1st0> first google result to.
<Lazergunz_> 'Afternoon
<cisforcojo> off the top of your head is there a dev for the touchpad? i'm using /dev/psaux in xorg.conf but that's not working right
<h1st0> cisforcojo: dev wacom or something like that.
<Lcarsdata2> I am looking for a ubuntu precompiled version of samba. I was referred here from #samba
<h1st0> cisforcojo: if you look in xorg it should be loaded there.  stylus etc... aare all in there.
<cisforcojo> the difficult part is my xorg.conf NEVER had a touchpad section. I had to add it. It only had the wacom drivers (but my touchpad still worked)
<rambo3> mptech, i just checked and it looks like bug for you motherboard is still open in edgy
<Lcarsdata2> I can't use the synaptic thing because I have no net connection
<Lynoure> mptech: I understand. I hope things work out for you eventually. You tried at #ubuntu+1 about feisty hanging already? And/or reported a bug on that?
<h1st0> Lcarsdata2: packages.ubuntu.com
<Lcarsdata2> ok, thanks
<Jarhead756> why doesn't lynx work right? it is really slow and even google won't work.
<thcmonkey> anyone able to help me with ubuntu to xp ics?
<gugu^> erUSUL, now compiling is working
<erUSUL> gugu^: good
<gugu^> erUSUL, thx, very much :)
<erUSUL> gugu^: no problem
<Lcarsdata2> what version of ubuntu is 6.06
<Lcarsdata2> my about ubuntu button is broken
<Jarhead756> Lcarsdata2: dapper drake
<Lcarsdata2> ok
<thcmonkey> dapper?
<Lcarsdata2> thanks
<Lcarsdata2> I don't think its drapper
<thcmonkey> it is dapper
<Jarhead756> Lcarsdata2: its what i use, untill feisty comes out, i may use it. but i'm sure 6.06 is dapper.
<cisforcojo> h1st0: no dice
<cisforcojo> here is a problem
<Lcarsdata2> ok
<thcmonkey> jarhead - you're right
<cisforcojo> Xorg.0.log:  Alps Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2
<cisforcojo> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
<Lcarsdata2> thanks all
<cisforcojo> but: cat /proc/bus/input/devices shows the touchpad as on event 4
<Jarhead756> sudo apt-get update
<Jarhead756> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jarhead756> oh, sorry, wrong box ;)
<craigbass1976> I've set up iscan (to use our new fancy schmancy Epson printer/scanner) but I can only scan as root (or by sudoing)  I've gone into /etc/hotplug/usb/iscan-device and gave ownership tp lp user and lp group, which my wife and I are both members of.  Still no love.  Any ideas?
<agliv> Greetings all :) does anyone know of a good guide to mounting local HD from a LiveCD? or perhaps know the mount options off hand?
<craigbass1976> Well, my wife still loves me, but the scanner doesn't.
<Jarhead756> which one is the gest, gtk gnuttella, or frostwire?
<craigbass1976> agliv, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt  will put and ntfs partition into /mnt for you
<Jarhead756> agliv: what version are you using?
<cisforcojo> Jarhead: i prefer frostwire
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: why is that?
<Lcarsdata2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/samba - what do I download?
<rambo3> craigbass1976, obvious trace thing would be to start scaning program from command line and see whats the problem
<cisforcojo> well to be honest, never used gnutella but frostwire is a lot less resource heavy than limewire so i prefer it
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: gotcha
<cisforcojo> if you choose it though, you have to modify a config file
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: frostwire that is? why is that?
<cisforcojo> the developers consider it a 'minor' bug but it doesn't let you use it after installing!
<cisforcojo> yeah
<cisforcojo> they're going to fix it in the next version
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: thats major, if you ask me.
<cisforcojo> yeah most people agree
<cisforcojo> what will happen is it won't ever connect to the network
<gugu^> erUSUL, can you see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8366/
<cisforcojo> that's the bug
<Lcarsdata2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/samba - what do I download?
<cisforcojo> if you choose frostwire, i can give you my config file so you can use it
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: i remember trying it when i first started linux, and i never could connect.
<cisforcojo> all it is is a list of servers
<cisforcojo> yep thats why
<SmileyLap> Hum
<SmileyLap> Anyone here help me setting up my wireless card?
<gugu^> erUSUL, what i must do?
<rambo3> !anyone > SmileyLap
<Lcarsdata2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/samba - what do I download?
<gekk1> does anybody know the console command to lock the screen?
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: so how can you give me your config file? can't you send files over irc?
<provolone6787> some1 can help me with deb package?
<Jarhead756> provolone6787: whats wrong with it?
<cisforcojo> yeah
<cisforcojo> i'll find it and give it to you now
<provolone6787> i made a deb package from source
<SmileyLap> rambo3: ..... well will you :D, many times i've asked for help and been told stupid advice :P - Its a Belkin F5D7010, with a Broadcom chipset :)
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: so what do we have to do? i am using irssi from within terminal.
<provolone6787> but when i install it
<Jarhead756> provolone6787: i don't know much about source, maybe a dependecy wasn't met
<provolone6787> the system put the file into /
<provolone6787> no i set all dependecncy
<amena> Hi, I am using ubuntu, though this might not be a ubuntu specific problem. I would like to activate the remote desctop feature on my box. is there a way to activate it though the shell/ssh?
<linxeh> SmileyLap: how far have you got? do you have the drivers loaded successfully etc ?
<provolone6787> dunno what to do
<Sircoelho> Is there anyway to install ati proprietary drivers on Feisty Herd 5?
<Lcarsdata2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/samba - what do I download?
<linxeh> amena: what kind of remote desktop?
<SmileyLap> no linxeh, dont know which drivers i need/ nor where to find them nor how to load them :)
<agliv> Jarhead756: of Ubuntu? 6.06
<linxeh> SmileyLap: what kind of card is it ?
<rambo3> SmileyLap, search ubuntuforums first
<Jarhead756> provolone6787: what are you trying to do, install it? try this, find the file in / and then copy it to your desktop/
<Sircoelho> kernel .20 is facing problems
<SmileyLap> Bekin 54g pcmcia card - F5D7010.
<Jarhead756> agliv: yes, what was your problem?
<provolone6787> i made deb package
<provolone6787> but when i install it with
<amena> linxeh: I do not know what it is called as I am using swedish version here. but its the one you activate under system>settings
<SmileyLap> linxeh: Bekin 54g pcmcia card - F5D7010.
<provolone6787> all files is put into / dir
<provolone6787> instead of their dirs
<rambo3> SmileyLap, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187004&
<amena> linxeh: its the one you can loggon and see your screen as it is (I think it is vnc behind it)
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: you still on here?
<SmileyLap> ty rambo3, ill take a look but i dont hold out much hope :/
<amena> I want to check my mail! :/
<cisforcojo> haha yeah, still here
* ubuntu_ witam to ja ellkubee
<cisforcojo> looking for the file!
<cisforcojo> did it a while ago
<jake> anybody know how to change font size for splash screen?
<linxeh> amena: probably VNC then I guess, though X and NX can do that too. try sudo apt-get install realvncserver or something
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: ok.
<Lcarsdata2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/samba - what do I download?
<erUSUL> gugu^: well if it's only a warning is not that bad does the app work?
<linxeh> amena: sudo apt-get install vncserver
<Mumbles> can someone point me in the right firle to edit to make a comtpeur get its ip by dhcp ?
<linxeh> Lcarsdata2: to do what ?
<Lcarsdata2> to install samba
<Sircoelho> Is there anyway to install ati proprietary drivers on Feisty Herd 5?
<linxeh> SmileyLap: what revision of the card is it ?
<Lcarsdata2> I was told to go to packages.ubuntu.com
<linxeh> Lcarsdata2: is the machine network connected
<Lcarsdata2> yeah, but I want to network to my windows laptop that I am using now
<Lcarsdata2> because I have no net on my ubuntu pc
<john> is there a gui disk utility for view current disks and formating etc
<gugu^> erUSUL,  what i must to do after this, i didn`t understant
<linxeh> Lcarsdata2: what are you trying to do ? get your ubuntu pc onto the internet ?
<Lcarsdata2> yeah
<Lcarsdata2> but I use wifi
<cisforcojo> Jarhead you there?
<Jarhead756> so frostwire supports bittorrent? is it any good?
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: yes
<Lcarsdata2> and only have one reciver usb stick
<cisforcojo> so you can't receive files on your terminal client?
<linxeh> Lcarsdata2: you dont need samba for that - samba is for sharing files between windows and linux
<john> any takers
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: i have no clue, give it a try
<cisforcojo> been forever since I did that. used to use BitchX back in the day
<john> gui disk utility
<cisforcojo> alright
<john> ?
<Lcarsdata2> oh, my bad
<Lcarsdata2> what shall I do then?
<rambo3> !gparted > john
<agliv> Jarhead756: trying to mount my local HD from a liveCD... how do I list my local HD partitions... I'm not sure about the name... thought it was sda8 but mount is complaining...
<amena> linxeh: no sorry. I mean I just want to activate that feature somehow. through the command line
<linxeh> Lcarsdata2: you need to enable internet connection sharing on the Windows PC, and then configure ubuntu to use your windows machine as its gateway
<cisforcojo> sending
<SmileyLap> linxeh: v3.
<linxeh> amena: well you can start it with /etc/init.d/vncserver if you already have it installed
<Jarhead756> agliv: go to your system, administration, disk mangaer, got that far yet?
<cisforcojo> just replace this file with the original gnutella.net in ~/.frostwire
<linxeh> john: what about disk manager ?
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: what will happen? will something pop up for me?
<john> is that installed by default
<john> disk manager?
<Lcarsdata> linxeh: sorry, bad wifi
<amena> linxeh: no such thing. it is a resident gnome app. but I will search more before asking here again (so I can explain exactly what I mean)
<Lcarsdata> what should I do then
<agliv> Jarhead756: device manager or disks?
<amena> linxeh: thanks for trying to help :)
<Jarhead756> agliv: disks to mount it.
<linxeh> amena: it might be vino then
<Jarhead756> agliv: for example, create you a folder on your desktop call mount, then within disks manager find your drive that you want to mount. then within the options select mount point, mount it to /home/yourname/Desktop/mount
<cisforcojo> Jarhead: i guess nothing will happen
<cisforcojo> it's been sitting idly for me in xchat for about 2 mins
<Jarhead756> agliv: then mount it, easy.
<cisforcojo> alright... tell you what. msg me your email and i'll send it
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: readthis1now@gmail.com
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: spam mail :)
<cisforcojo> alright
<genesi> org
<john> thanks the gparted is what i was lookin for
<linxeh> amena: it is vino actually, and it uses vncviewer to view
<riven> has anyone else had a problem installing ubuntu?
<amena> linxeh: thanks! I will look it up
<agliv> Jarhead756: attempting now...
<cisforcojo> jarhead: sent
<linxeh> amena: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: waiting...
<Lcarsdata_> how can I connect both of my PC's together so they both have net access when I only have one wi-fi usb stick. I have a network cable running between them.
<Lcarsdata_> one is windows the other is linux
<cisforcojo> alright if you've got an ALPS touchpad and have disabled tapping WHILE using a USB mouse, PLEASE help me
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: what service did you send it with? gmail...yahoo...
<cisforcojo> gmail
<amena> linxeh: works great! (though I do not remmeber the passowrd :/ ) I suck
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: i should have got it by now shouldn't i? i guess i'll wait a few more momments
<cisforcojo> dammit
<cisforcojo> i misread your email
<Sircoelho> ah no way I'm moving to Fedora wight now
<cisforcojo> it's my blinding reading speed
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: that explains a lot. :)
<SmileyLap> guys, i saw something somewhere about a new package to do wireless networks, anyone remind me of the name?
<cisforcojo> alright for real this time... sent!
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: for real this time, got it! what is this about frostwire needning java?
<cisforcojo> yeah uses java unfortunately
<cisforcojo> but i haven't noticed any slowdown or anything
<cisforcojo> can't say the same with limewire
<szymon> elo
<marcell_> Hello everyone! I need some help: How can I take a look at my bandwith? Firefox can use 120KB/sec , but the other downloader-programms can use max 10KB/sec (of course not in the same time) So it seems to be, something steals my bandwith... I need a program or sth. which shows a table like Program - Bandwith.
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: so on this java site, which one of these versions do i need?
<szymon> i can't run tibia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<szymon> help
<cisforcojo> java site?
<cisforcojo> sorry i don't follow
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: i don't have java, so what do i need to download?
<Arkaitz> Hey
<kane77> Jarhead756, you need jre
<agliv> Jarhead756: thanx it seems to be working ;)
<szymon> kto pl??
<Arkaitz> how do I turn on sound support (soundcore module)
<Jarhead756> wait, never mind, i think i got it
<cisforcojo> hmm.. i can't remember if frostwire is in the main ubuntu repos
<szymon> kto pl??
<szymon> kto pl??
<szymon> kto pl??
<szymon> kto pl??
<cisforcojo> just try using sudo apt-get install frostwire
<Arkaitz> Im having some troubles with the audio
<SmileyLap> What is teh ubuntu recommended program to use wireless networks?
<cisforcojo> and that should take care of it
<kane77> SmileyLap, wifi-radar(?)
<cisforcojo> SmilyLap: what kind? ad hoc? my wireless router worked straight out of the box
<SmileyLap> kane77: ooo sounds funky
<rambo3> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SmileyLap> cisforcojo: its a laptop so it changes all the time ;)
<marcell_> can someone help me with the bandwidth problem?
<cisforcojo> Smiley: i have no problem with ubuntu's normal network settings
<cisforcojo> works perfectly for me
<szymon> kto pl??
<kane77> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rambo3> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<erUSUL> gugu^: i said that the thing you paosted seems a harmless warning...
<fdr> hello, I would like to give Feisty a try, where can I find it, please? thanks!
<gugu^> erUSUL, yes, but is not working
<rambo3> fdr #ubuntu+1
<fdr> rambo3, you mean I should ask for a download url in that channel?
<rambo3> fdr read topic in that channel first
<sladen> cisforcojo: Ad Hoc mode is for when there's no Access Point/router
<Jarhead756> agliv: good job agliv so what are you needing to do?
<fdr> rambo3, got it, thank you :)
<anonymeeee> anyone familiar with bit torrent?
<Jarhead756> anonymeeee: ...
<sladen> anonymeeee: just ask
<anonymeeee> ok...sorry...gotta stupid question
<Jarhead756> anonymeeee: this is a linux distro channel, we um...like free stuff.
<agliv> Jarhead756: that's a very long story... but at the moment I want to burn some data from the HD to a CD... currently trying to get k3b installed properly ;)
<anonymeeee> the file search tab has disapeared...
<cisforcojo> sladen: yea i kno
<Jarhead756> agliv: k3b is alright, gnomebaker's good too
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everybody
<fotofl0> hmm I messed up when installing postfix - there was a dos-like installer (you know, the screen turns blue with ASCII borders)  and then i picked a wrong option. i just apt-get remove and apt-get clean -ed it but when i reinstall, it dosnt take me back to that dos-like installer
<fotofl0> any suggestions?
<nyc-h0st> hi all, i'm trying to mirror my system hard drive to a second one, they are exactly the same size, speed, etc, in a sense i'm trying to do a software raid, anyone know how to do this?
<anonymeeee> how do I search for torrents if there's no search tab
<anonymeeee> ?
<erikja> !rip >erikja
<erUSUL> gugu^: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<agliv> Jarhead756: I like k3b or nero4linux best... just have to work out all the dependencies ;)
<gugu^> erUSUL, when i go to System-Adminstration-Printing, and put add printer in that list my H 1018 is not
<Jarhead756> agliv: never tried nero4linux, do you know if that supports lightscribe?
<CpuID2> nerolinux is rather basic
<CpuID2> nowhere near the state of nero for windows
<sladen> anonymeeee: bittorrent doesn't actually support searching for files;  normally that is done via a website, then downloading the '.torrent', then using bittorrent with that '.torrent' file to get the download
<CpuID2> but it burns :)
<gugu^> erUSUL, and i try`d this  'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart' and is not working
<Jarhead756> sladen: use torrentspy.com, thats a good one.
<sladen> anonymeeee: perhaps the graphical Client you are using (BitTornado, GnomeTorrent?) has a search feature that uses one of these websites, but the website is down
<sladen> Jarhead756: anonymeeee is the person who is having difficulties
<Jarhead756> sladen: oh, yeah, little confused
<compwiz18> hallo
<agliv> Jarhead756: I'm sorry, I don't... have more expierence with k3b...
<Jarhead756> anonymeeee: use torrentspy.com, its a good site, download the torrentfile, open it with bittorent.
<erUSUL> gugu^: gugu^ i do not know what went wrong... maybe you should ask in the forums linked in http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<Jarhead756> agliv: i use k3b because it is sorta integrated with amarok.
<agliv> anonymeeee: you search for torrents in your web browser via google for exapmle...
<compwiz18> I've got a Python question, anyone feel up to it?
<Jarhead756> compwiz18: what is your python questoin?
<gugu^> erUSUL, ok thx
<SmileyLap> hey, rambo3 ?
<agliv> Jarhead756: never heard of amarok...
<rambo3> ?
<Lynoure> compwiz18: if it is about Python and not Python in ubuntu, #python is more fruitful place.
<SmileyLap> i followed the instructions on that site, ndiswrapper says the hardware is tehre and the driver is installed. yet the card doesn't light up :?
<agliv> anonymeeee: what are you looking for / trying / wanting to download?
<anonymeeee> well before i rebooted my box there were two tabs, one for downloads one for search...now there's only one
<Jarhead756> agliv: its a music player, the best out there, if you like k3b, you'll love amarok, give it a try, but there are like 100mb of dependencies if you don't already have kde base
<compwiz18> Jarhead756: when I'm using threads in a class, and I set a variable via self.variable, the thread stops executing...could you tell me why that is?
<SmileyLap> infact rambo3, it now doesn't show up in network devices ?
<compwiz18> Lynoure: i know, but you people are more friendly
<anonymeeee> I'm looking for a particular software program that I need
<agliv> anonymeeee: who cares if there is no search tab integrated, you get more and better results if you use google or a seperate web-based search englne
<Jarhead756> compwiz18: oh, i don't know a thing about python, i was just getting you to ask your question, that way maybe someone else can answer it. :)
<agliv> anonymeeee:  then type in google: "name of programm" + torrent
<compwiz18> Jarhead756: ok, I'll go try my luck on the #python channel...I hope they aren't mean over there :P
<kane77>  /join #python
<kane77>  /join #python
<agliv> anonymeeee: I'm sure you'll find lot's of results...
<kane77> heh, sry
<anonymeeee> I figured it out....I needed to restart the pluggins
<fotofl0> how do i uninstall a package so that the system has no trace it was ever installed?
<anonymeeee> huh...what do I do with it when I find it in google?
<agliv> Jarhead756: my sound card isn't working yet so I haven't looked into music players for my system...
<riven> this ubuntu install is driving me mad :(
<anonymeeee> do I use ktorrent do download it once I find it in google?
<agliv> riven: me too ;) what's your problem?
<riven> agliv: its freezing at the partioning
<fotofl0> can anyone help me? i need to uninstall a package, and leave no trace that it was ever there
<agliv> anonymeeee: you found a torrent for the program you are looking for?
<michael117> yes
<bronze> fotofl0: apt-get remove, but it isn't known if all traces will be removed. it is not a security program
<rambo3> SmileyLap,i raly cant help you on that card , not only does it use ndiswrapper . that is just temporery (beta) solution, but windows drivers aint that good.
<Lynoure> bronze: no, it does not remove even the configurations
<fotofl0> bronze: no luck... cause when i apt-get install the package after apt-get removing it, it dosnt run a setup program like it did the first time
<agliv> riven: try using a GParted liveCD or updating GParted before installing... 2nd option is better... understand?
<albacker> how can i enable direct rendering with intel inside graphics i810 ? i used to use 3ddesktop, but after alt+ctrl+bckspc i cant use it anymore... anyone ?
<fotofl0> Lynoure: how do i get rid of the configureations?'
<Jarhead756> cisforcojo: i can't get frostwire to work, i went to java.com and downloaded jre 1.5.11, or something like that, installed it, and it just won't work, frostwire still says it is missing
<SmileyLap> rambo3: .... great :/
<michael117> anonymeeee: Yes, or azureus or deluge or whatever
<francois> fotofl0: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Lynoure> fotofl0: Why do you want there to be no trace?
<compwiz18> fotofl0: sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE_NAME
<agliv> anonymeeee: azureus is way better than ktorrent in my oppinion, but not the version in the repositories, but the newest from their homepage ;)
<Lynoure> compwiz18: That still leaves something, in most cases, if you think about what other things apt-get can do, you'll figure it out. :)
<riven> agliv: so just use gpart to make the partions the way I want it, bypassing the ubuntu partioner
<anonymeeee> i couldn't get azureus installed...
<anonymeeee> ktorrent is working for me
<fotofl0> compwiz: great, thansk
<hairulfr> Hey all, if I wanna install feisty, how do I keep all my usersettings from Edgy? What do I need to copy? (If it can be done at all)
<netsrot> got "error initializing HAL" when I installed recommended updates, what is that anyhow?
<anonymeeee> azureus is difficult to install...i've noticed other people struggling with it here too
<lynucs> the package is too buggy of azureus
<riven> I find bit torrent to be a lot better then azureus on my windows machine
<anonymeeee> i hadn't heard of deluge though
<lynucs> but you can use automatix2 to install azureus.. very easy and works for me excellent
<lynucs> or read the wiki :D
<Lynoure> fotofl0: that does still leave a mild trace. But you can figure out what.
<agliv> riven: in a word... yes
<Jeruvy> netsrot: hardware abstration layer
<SmileyLap> To compile my own programs, what packages do i need guys?
<agliv> riven: torrent is my favorite on windows
<anonymeeee> ok so I found a site on google that has what I want
<albacker> CAN someone help me with direct renderin
<anonymeeee> how do I get it into ktorrent?
<albacker> it used to work but now it doesn't anymore...
<vince_> hi all
<raven3x7> does anone know if its possible to run sauerbraten on amd64/
<raven3x7> ?
<SmileyLap> To compile my own programs, what packages do i need guys?
<X_Force> what do you mean ?
<X_Force> "own program"
<X_Force> which programming language?
<agliv> riven:  anonymeeee: there is no doubt that azureus isn't the best bittorrent client for windows, and it ties up system memory; however, under Linux, I haven't found a bittorrent client that I liked as much... and I've downloaded over 100GB trying different clients
<riven> agliv: when I get ubuntu working, I will give it a shot
<SmileyLap> X_Force: such as a driver for my broadcom card...
<SmileyLap> it says "make"
<SmileyLap> :/
<SmileyLap> i got make, automake, and autoconf.... anything else i need?
<Jarhead756> i download java from the java.com site, installed it, and it doesn't fix my problem, i know how to fix it, how can i remove it? it was a .x86 file.
<Azoff> hello
<agliv> riven: make sure to complie your self!!! newest dependencies and everything then read the wiki about the best settings... there are a lot of advanced settings that make it pur like a kitten when tuned right ;)
<albacker> guys can someone help me to enable direct rendering ? i had already enabled it, i was using 3ddesktop, after i restarted X it's not enabled anymore, glxinfo | grep rendering gives that its not enabled, and i cant start 3ddesktop anymore.. im using intel inside graphics i810.. can someone help me please ?!
<agliv> anonymeeee: if you don't address you questions to me then I might miss your post...
<Azoff> I am new too the ubuntu init, but is it possible to remove those numbers infront of stuff the kernel prints? currently, they are prefixed with [\d{8}\.\d{6}]  when running without quiet
<egon> hi all
<raven3x7> agliv: eve on widows the only competitive client is utorrent imo
<raven3x7> even
<agliv> anonymeeee: you first save the *.torrent file to somewhere on your HD (don't worry it's just a reference file that is fairly small)...
<anonymeeee> agliv: sorry..
<anonymeeee> agliv you've been very helpful thank you!
<Narqulie> Hey.. I keep getting this weird Gcc error when I'm trying to ./configure anything.. What should I do?
<raven3x7> Narqulie, you got build-essential installed?
<agliv> raven3x7: never tried eve... I must admidt that I am unsatisfied by the configuration options of torrent; however, do not have the time to try out others at the moment... don't fix a running machine ;)
<X_Force> Narquilie what is the error mesage?
<enano> Hi! I'm getting this error when I try to load X, "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia. Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module". Ive googled it, but cant really find any useful info, hope any of you can help me out! Thanks!
<Narqulie> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Narqulie> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<agliv> anonymeeee: is it working?   Are we Green?
<raven3x7> agliv, i meant "even on windows". sorry. Now you got me confused though what client on windows is better than bot utorrent and azureus?
<anonymeeee> agliv I figured out that if i click on the torrent to download it automatically asks if I want to open it with ktorrent...
<raven3x7> Narqulie, sudo apt-get built-essental
<raven3x7> Narqulie, sudo apt-get built-essential
<euphoria_> hi all
<Narqulie> Ok, let's try it
<anonymeeee> ...and goes thru the steps of downloading the torrent in the directory on my drive etc...
<agliv> raven3x7: azeurus is not best under windows, but Linux in my opinion... what do you think is the best windows client?
<anonymeeee> thank you again for your help!
<raven3x7> Narqulie, that should install gcc because ubuntu does not install it by default
<agliv> anonymeeee: STOP SENDING UNADDRESSED MESSAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anonymeeee> agliv; I really like this chat room, people here are really generous with help
<anonymeeee> agliv: thank you again for your help!
<joe234556> hi
<agliv> anonymeeee: Thank you :)
<riven> agliv: gpart isn't working on my other machine, goes through loading process, and when it goes to load graphics, it shuts off.
<joe234556> anyone here that can tell me why i wouldnt be able to access my webserver at home from my ubuntu install, located somewhere else, other nodes on the same network as my ubuntu machine, can access it fine
<raven3x7> agliv, i would say its a tie between azureus and utorrent depending on if you prefer configuration options or low resource usage
<joe234556> also to help slim down possibilities, i can access it when i use a proxy
<agliv> riven: your other machine?
<X_Force> enano : try a sudo nvidia-xconfig
<greek_> hi everyone
<riven> agliv: yes, I have another machine beside me
<greek_> is it easy to set ubuntu for a server?
<mojo> greek_: damm easy
<mojo> greek_: install LAMP
<tarzeau> anyeone play bub-n-bros with me? is really funny http://www.linuks.mine.nu/people/bubnbros/bubtoomuch2full.png
<mojo> greek_: LAMP = Linux + Apache2 + MySQL + PHP to become webserver
<elkbuntu> !offtopic | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yurimxpxman> hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 and when I used to open KDE applications in GNOME, like Amarok, they would work with the system tray. But ever since I installed the rest of the core KDE files, the KDE app system tray icons have been opening as a new window under GNOME. Any ideas why this could be? 0_o
<mojo> greek_: you can install proFTPd to make it FTP server
<flo_> isit posible to connect 2 ubuntu pc in a network only with a usb cable?
<greek_> mojo: i just want to set up a home server just for smb and ftp access when i'm at uni
<agliv> raven3x7: yeah, your probably right... and I should probably take the time to configure azureus on my WinDOOF box; however, I don't have the time at the moment.... 3 parallel system installs, and none working correctly...
<mojo> greek_: easier, using Synaptic, search for NFS and Samba, get them installed and set them up
<agliv> riven: another machine besides "you"? are you an android?
<agliv> ;)
<egon> have somone here installed Enemy Territory on their machine?
<joe234556> anyone here that can tell me why i wouldnt be able to access my webserver at home from my ubuntu install, located somewhere else, other nodes on the same network as my ubuntu machine, can access it fine
<mojo> greek_: for detail, dun ask me you have to work it out urself by reading doc, it's tedious process
<joe234556> also to help slim down possibilities, i can access it when i use a proxy
<riven> agliv: I might just be :)
<Jeruvy> what would be the best way to export my mail folders in evolution to import in another installation?
<raven3x7> agliv lol i know the feeling. i finally got ubuntu working fine at the moment.
<cisforcojo> anyone here good with hotplugging scripts?
<albacker> GUUYS have you heard about GDM restarting X ? ! i mean, it changed the driver back to i810 from flgrx [im not sure if its this] , after i reboot or anything.. what to do, to save my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?!
<agliv> raven3x7: are we Green?
<greek_> mojo: will i be able to remove the monitor ? and how will i have to connect to it without monitor attached to my server?
<yurimxpxman> Jeruvy: just copy your ~/.evolution directory
<raven3x7> Green?
<enano> X_Force: it says "command not found"
<Jeruvy> yurimxpxman: that's it?  nice thx.
<raven3x7> aglet, Green?
<agliv> raven3x7: haven't you seen "The Fifth Element" ?
<jdphill> ?
<yurimxpxman> hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 and when I used to open KDE applications in GNOME, like Amarok, they would work with the system tray. But ever since I installed the rest of the core KDE files, the KDE app system tray icons have been opening as a new window under GNOME. Any ideas why this could be? 0_o
<agliv> raven3x7: I'm a film freak, you have to know....
<cisforcojo> has anyone successfully disabled ALPS touchpad tapping?
<agliv> yurimxpxman: why did you install the rest of the core KDE files?
<hairulfr> yurimxpxman: Works fine here without the, probably cos of the core files it doesn't work :P7
<yurimxpxman> agliv: Because I'm trying to get used to KDE because my friends like it
<dtolj> Hi all, question: is it possible to install and use Edgy packages in Dapper?
<mojo> greek_: yes, you can remove the monitor, w/o monitor, the only thing you can control ur server from far is via SSH, you can install SSH by install SSH SERVER package on ur server
<raven3x7> agliv, i have. a long time ago though. cant remember much about. cept milla yovovich(dunno if i typed that correctly) ;)
<hairulfr> yurimxpxman: Eew, who want's kde
<TheVault> I got a quick question. I guess you could say that this does relate to ubuntu. Anyway, I have been fiddling around with Linux for the paste few days(Ubuntu 6.10) on my laptop(which I should not because thats my primary computer). Anyway, I wanna setup linux on my desktop, problem being is that, I have a built in CD burner, not a DVD burner but I have a external one and I wanna be able to...
<TheVault> ...boot 6.10 using my external DVD drive, is there a way for me to change the boot options under windows so I can install ubuntu?
<agliv> yurimxpxman: but if it was working before, then why install extra features?
<agliv> raven3x7: she was HOT in that movie ;)
<yurimxpxman> agliv: The KDE /apps/ were working before, but I did not have the KDE base installed. I installed the rest of KDE so I could login to it and try to force myself to like it (but I still don't, to be honest).
<davef> hi
<dtolj> TheVault: not sure what you mean u mean the boot loader?
<raven3x7> agliv and still is most of the time
<Narqulie> Ok.. What else am I missing?. I got the essentials installed, and now the configure is whining about missing python headers... ?
<fabius71> hi all..I'd like to install a openwebmail server on my ubuntu edgy for test purposes.. is there a way for that from apt ?
<joe234556> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<joe234556> what sorts of things can cause that error?
<dtolj> Narqulie: for what?
<joe234556> corrupt drivers maybe?
<Narqulie> for .&configuring anything
<Narqulie> */
<TheVault> dtojl: Right now I have windows xp on my desktop which I am going to replace with Ubuntu 6.10(for now anyway). Anyway, I have a built in CD burner/reader that won't read the DVD that has Ubuntu on it, but I have an external DVD reader/burner that I would like to boot up first so I can install Ubuntu when I first turn my PC on
<drewzf> When I fdisk -l I show /dev/hdd1, an NTFS drive, but I can't mount it. "mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist" Any ideas/suggestions?
<raven3x7> yurimxpxman, thats weird actually. on amd64 i also have a full kde install and it works with the gnome panel
<euphoria_> can help me, when im start beryl-manager im have this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8383/
<mcscruff> lo all
<raven3x7> Narqulie, apt-get python-devel i think
<Narqulie> Thanks again Raven ^_^
<raven3x7> Narqulie, what are you trying to build anyway
<riven> agliv: any idea why gparted would get through command line loading, but go black when it hits graphical interface?
<Narqulie> Raven: well, Anything really :)
<euphoria_> my xorg.conf are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8388/
<yurimxpxman> Does anyone else have a clue of what could cause KDE apps to open notification icons in a window under GNOME?
<egon> If " glxinfo | grep rendering" return "Direct rendering:Yes" does it mean that drivers are ok?
<joe234556> anyone here that can tell me why i wouldnt be able to access my webserver at home from my ubuntu install, located somewhere else, other nodes on the same network as my ubuntu machine, can access it fine
<joe234556> also to help slim down possibilities, i can access it when i use a proxy
<raven3x7> for anything that is in ubuntu repo you can also do apt-get built-dep program
<agliv> raven3x7: anyway Chris Rock plays the eccentric disk-jokey "Ruby Rod" and he is always concerned about how good his show is and uses "Green" as a measurement of quality / comprehension / and understanding... i.e. Super Green is very high quality and are we green means do you understand or do you agree or is everything good, Green? (now you are supposed to answer....? fill in the blank if everything is ok ;)
<dtolj> TheVault: so why dosnt it boot? maybe you need to make it bootable in BIOS your external
<euphoria_> direct rendering: Yes
<uksprout> hi running 6.10 can anyone tell me how I go about installing and using a tape drive
<agliv> riven: did you compile it yourself? or did you just use the package manager?
<Isarl> Hi everyone - does anybody know how to get NetworkManager working?  I'm not sure what's going wrong with mine...
<abo> maven is complaining that JAVA_HOME is not defined, I dont' want to define JAVA_HOME, I want to keep it the way ubuntu manages the different JREs , anyone can help?
<Lynoure> joe234556: I'm not sure I get you right. You have a webserver at home, and the world can access it fine but when you take your ubuntu laptop out into the world, it cannot?
<Isarl> that is, I can install it and it appears in the panel, but wireless networks aren't listed.
<riven> agliv: I burned it as an ISO to use on the other computer
<fabius71> no one has experience with openwebmail on ubuntu edgy, right?
<GMWeezel> When I try to install an app from Synaptic, I get this error even though my repositories are up to date: "Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed"
<joe234556> exactly lynoure, for some reason i cant access it
<agliv> riven: you mean the latest LiveCD?
<raven3x7> agliv ok i get it. that was arcane though D: Super Green
<Lynoure> joe234556: you can access other websites with that ubuntu lappy?
<joe234556> if i go to another node on the network i am on, i can access it
<riven> agliv: yes
<TheVault> dtolj: How would I do this. This is the first time iv actually asked this question
<joe234556> yes internet otherwise is working fine
<raven3x7> Narqulie, for anything that is in ubuntu repo you can also do apt-get built-dep program
<TheVault> dtojl: or have actually done for that matter
<Lynoure> joe234556: "I'm on" in the same network the server is or do you mean this happens only in some specific network location?
<dtolj> TheVault: well i dont have external drives but i am guessing theres an option in your BIOS, press F2 of similar when u boot your laptop
<agliv> raven3x7: well, it's good that were Green about Green; however were not yet Green in general (still have problems ;)
<Narqulie> Raven: Umm.. I can do WHAT? :)
<GMWeezel> How can I upgrade to libc6 2.4? The newest version is the repositories is 2.36.
<joe234556> it appears to be confined to just this laptop
<Lynoure> joe234556: No matter where it is? Ok.
<joe234556> other pcs/laptops have no problems access the home server
<drewzf> My fdisk -l shows "/dev/hdd1", but the file doesn't exist
<agliv> agliv: I'd say on a scale from dirty green to emerald, were not even olive yet ;)
<TheVault> Dotlj: Nah, I am on my desktop at the moment, so lemme reboot and see if I can change the options from their
<dtolj> TheVault: you have to make your DVD boot up to be able to read the disk at startup to load the os
<joe234556> doesnt allow any of the protocols to the homeserver either
<joe234556> ftp ssh, ect..
<TheVault> Dtolj: I would do that by pressing the F12 during bootup?
<egon> If " glxinfo | grep rendering" return "Direct rendering:Yes" does it mean that drivers are ok?
<Lynoure> joe234556: try  traceroute yourwebserverip
<dtolj> TheVault: or F2 or F5
<raven3x7> Narqulie, err sorry apt-get build-dep program
<TheVault> dtolj: Alright, lemme do that real quick and lemme see what happens
<TheVault> brb
<agliv> riven: that doesn't sound too good... so let me get this straight.... the newest spiffyest (is that even a word? ) version of gparted bellys-up when trying to do what you ask?
<joe234556> trying
<dtolj> TheVault: press it repeatedly
<Narqulie> raven3x7: Still not making too much sense tbh :))
<riven> agliv: indeed, I am in the red!
<raven3x7> Narqulie, that will fetch all build dependencies, at leat for the version in ubuntu repos
<agliv> riven: oops, I addressed a post that was supposed to go to you to myself, how stupid can you be?
<erikja> !soundconverter >erikja
<Lynoure> joe234556: another thing worth trying is   route   as that too can tell if the traffic is going to the wrong place
<Narqulie> raven3x7: Ah ! You pro's and your jargon :))
<agliv> riven: so you cought it anyway?
<euphoria_> can help me, when im start beryl-manager im have this error in the console: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8383/
<elkbuntu> agliv, it is quite easy to do
<agliv> agliv: that's good ;)
<dtolj> is it safe to install packages from Edgy repo on Dapper?
<agliv> elkbuntu: Yes it's any easy mistake, but you must admit a rather silly and pointless one !!!
<Lynoure> joe234556: and if  /etc/hosts  contains the name of your webserver, that's pretty much the cause.
<raven3x7> Narqulie, so if you want to build say mplayer, "apt-get build-dep mplayer" will get all dependencies(all necessary files to compile) for mplayer
<joe234556> ok traceroute is not getting past the router
<Cin> are there any good personal organisers on the package collection?
<Skew-> has anyone noticed that digg runs terribly slow on ubuntu?
<joe234556> ok traceroute is not getting past the router
<joe234556> checking other suggestions
<dtolj> Skew-: its the digg effect has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Cin> digg runs fine on my Ubuntu
<agliv> raven3x7: Narqulie: Yes and no... raven3x7 is only telling you 1/2 the story to getting mplayer installed correctly...
<Skew-> what digg effect?
<Narqulie> Raven3x7: Ok, But what about stuff that's not in the repo? Can't I just Dl some big pack with gazillions of necessities that will compile anything?
<Skew-> i'm just viewing the main site and that, no fancy graphics, and still it's extremely slow :(
<kingace> hello
<dtolj> Skew-: i thought u meant on the server
<kingace> is there some way of using like a gamepad or joystick as a mouse
<kingace> i just think that would be fun
<enano> I found out that the nVidia driver works if I use Kernel 2.6.17-10, but not with 2.6.17-11. Do I have to upgrade something? Thanks!
<Cin> how do you mean by runs slow? a web site isn't a process
<dtolj> Skew-: what browser u using?
<Skew-> firefox
<Lynoure> joe234556: if this indeed happens no matter where on the internet your laptop is, it's not about the router but it could be about your routes.
<Skew-> it runs slow while scrolling up and down through the pages, and expanding/closing comments
<edgymike> Hi everyone, I'm an ubuntu newb with multiple issues, the most important of which right now is that I'm getting no sound.  It installed with no sound, but the sound drivers were working, I followed the instructions I found on the forums to fix it, fixed it.  Reboot sometime later, and it looks like the sound drivers won't load now.  I've tried going through the Sound Guide with no luck.  Nothing I do lets that driver load (so it 
<raven3x7> Narqulie, unfortunaly no. but there between universe and multiverse there are not that many programs not in a ubuntu repo
<dtolj> Skew-: well that kind of happens to me too
<agliv> Damm, I'm correcting corrections... how "Besserwisserisch" ummm Better knower like....
* raven3x7 sucks at typing
<joe234556> Lynoure: im going to do a [pastebin of all the results incluinding host config
<dtolj> Skew-: guess the web2.0 is a bloat
<Lynoure> joe234556: that's good
<raven3x7> agliv my windows install is definetly in the red. whenever i open a browser it just freezes lol
<Narqulie> raven3x7: Can this repo be seen somewhere, like, a list of programs that are in it?
<Jowi> edgymike, what did you do to make it work? did you modprobe its driver to make it work? if you did and it is not working after a reboot you should put that module in the /etc/modules file
<agliv> raven3x7: what does Windows have to do with gparted?
<edgymike> Well, I thought I just edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and added in an options line
<edgymike> but that was because I was trying to make my digital sound work.  the driver was loading at that point
<agliv> raven3x7: you trying to add ubuntu to a Windows system?
<GMWeezel> How do I add the feisty and edgy eft repositories to my list?
<dtolj> GMWeezel: in Synaptic Package Manger
<edgymike> when I rebooted, it worked for 1 whole reboot.  I don't remember making other changes, but sound hasn't worked since.
<agliv> GMWeezel: Google is your friend
<erUSUL> GMWeezel: you won't you can ot mix repos of two different releases
<joe234556> Lynoure: im embarassed to ask but how do i correctly execute a route command?
<dtolj> erUSUL: Why not?
<raven3x7> Narqulie, sure. go to System->Administration-> Software Sources and enable community maintened... and prpriarety drivers for ...
<GMWeezel> erUSUL: Can or not run a mix?
<dtolj> erUSUL: If you want only small packages not related to OS it should work?
<rcmiv> hello all.  is there any way to change the bg color of gnome tooltips?  i'm using feisty
<Lynoure> joe234556: just   route    nothing else
<dtolj> GMWeezel: thats what i am wondering
<klimraamkosie> "gnomesword:
<klimraamkosie>  Depends: libsword5c2a (>=1.5.8-7) but it is not installable"  What do I do about this?
<raven3x7> Narqulie, sure. go to System->Administration-> and open Synaptic
<Jowi> edgymike, so you have more than one card? when you run alsamixer, is the correct card listed?
<edgymike> jowi: I have onboard sound, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<edgymike>         Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device 0c48
<edgymike> 
<Lynoure> joe234556: (man route  if you are curious, but that's not relevant yet)
<Narqulie> raven3x7: Roger
<edgymike> jowi: oh I do have a tuner card
<joe234556> ty
<raven3x7> agliv nevermind that was OT
<agliv> raven3x7: If my windows doesn't freeze at least once an hour I start to get concerned ;)
<GMWeezel> dtojl: Berly needs libc6 2.4 but it isn't available for Dapper so I am at a stand still for now.
<HamishTPB> does anyone know why webmin is not available any more in ubuntu? Is it something sinister to do with security or just that no-one maintains it? I don't mind installing it "by hand" but if there are some issues with it then I would rather know :)
<edgymike> jowi: ATI HD Wonder card
<erUSUL> dtolj: is not supported and can lead to screewed beyond repair systems...
<Jowi> edgymike, what does "asoundconf list" say?
<Lynoure> joe234556: you should get about 4 lines of output, starting with a line saying "Kernel IP routeing table"
<joe234556> ok
<edgymike> Jowi: Names of available sound cards: <blank>
<klimraamkosie> "gnomesword: Depends: libsword5c2a (>=1.5.8-7) but it is not installable" - Where do I go from here?
<raven3x7> agliv well i ussualy get XP stable but my new pc seems to be having driver conflicts
<brosment> Hi. Do anybody know how to add shortcuticon (favicon.ico) to the BE (NOT FE)???
<agliv> raven3x7: you've confused me, are you still having problems, and if so of what nature?  I want you to be Super Green ;)
<Jowi> edgymike, that is... a bit... not good :)
<agliv> klimraamkosie: Try googling that exact error ;)
<edgymike> Jowi: yeah... I have no idea what happened :(  When I do aplay, it says: no soundcards found
<rcmiv> change the bg color of gnome tooltips?  anyone?
<Jowi> edgymike, "cat /proc/asound/cards" ?
<raven3x7> Narqulie, if synaptic confuses you Applications -> Add/remove is much simpler
<edgymike> --- no soundcards ---
<agliv> raven3x7: I thought you were having problems with gparted.... now your haing problems with Windows???
<raven3x7> aglet, me? no that was someone else
<riven> agliv: im having problems with gparted
<TheCutter> hello everyone
<raven3x7> agliv, , me? no that was someone else
<joe234556> Lynoure: http://pastebin.com/892689
<mrcheeks> hello TheCutter
<TheCutter> got a question: is there a way to install ubuntu on a lg phenom handheld device?
<agliv> raven3x7: I confused you with riven ;)
<TheCutter> it runs win CE and has no hd
<TheCutter> what do you think?
<mrcheeks> I don't know
<mrcheeks> but I don't think so
<agliv> raven3x7: riven Why do you both have such similar nicknames damit ;)
<darkcommon> what i need to do for XChat autoidentify me?
<Jowi> edgymike, try "modprobe snd_intel8x0"
<TheCutter> pity
<agliv> riven: be with you in a sec
<TheCutter> they say it can work on a hp
<raven3x7> agliv lol
<amimusa> hello people, i have this repositorie: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras, it is ok? because I get Ign when I do an update ... please help
<agliv> raven3x7: ok, so are or were you having problems?
<edgymike> Jowi: ran it. it is... just sitting there
<Lynoure> joe234556: aha!
<agliv> raven3x7: or are we Green?
<joe234556> u found something?
<Lynoure> joe234556: The ip you tracerouted was not a public ip, but a local one...
<Jowi> edgymike, so no errors. good... asoundconf list
<SmileyLap> hey guys, where can i find the working kernel?
<agliv> riven: I hope you're laughing with me and not about me ;)  But don't worry, I've got a good sence of humor...
<edgymike> Jowi: umm, not so good. it didn't return a prompt.  it is just sitting there executing
<riven> agliv: its alright, its a common mistake that many people make
<agliv> riven: raven3x7: DAMIT I DID IT AGAIN
<Lynoure> joe234556: if you try to access it with that, it always stops at the router as the router thinks this address is on this side (private side) of the router
<raven3x7> agliv as green as is possible right now.  well except that vlc doesnt fullscreen that is
<raven3x7> agliv lol
<Jowi> edgymike, ctrl-c. what did you change after you got it to work?
<Lynoure> joe234556: Try with the public ip or name instead.
<agliv> riven: raven3x7 Oops I did it again, I missaddressed my posts to the wrong hosts... uoo baby baby... ;)
<rcmiv> Is it possible to change the color of gnome tooltips?
<quaal> if i have a share of an ntfs partition in ubuntu and i access it from a windows computer, if i edit it from the windows computer is windows doing the editing or is ubuntu ?
<joe234556> ok thx ill look into it
<bulmer> joe234556: i came in a bit late..whats the router problem?
<Dream_Boy> DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lynoure> !caps | Dream_Boy
<ubotu> Dream_Boy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<joe234556> bulmer: http://pastebin.com/892689
<edgymike> Jowi: That's kind of the problem.  I was already at my wits end trying to get digital sound working.  Then I found the edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add an options line, and it worked for just 1 reboot.  I really don't remember changing anything else.
<rcmiv> quaal, sounds like windows is doing the editing
<bulmer> joe234556: not able to hit it..summary?
<raven3x7> agliv lol happens to me all the time. damn auto completion
<edgymike> Jowi: but I had changed a lot before that, including installing the latest alsa drivers according to the instructions.  I have since tried to back it all out using the Sound Guide, but that didn't fix it
<Jowi> edgymike, can you revert the changes you did to alsa-base?
<Dream_Boy> you just cant stand someone different ? so what if one writes in caps ?
<quaal> rcmiv, therefore it should be safe to make changes from the windows machine..
<joe234556> Lynoure: only flaw to your resolution is that i can access the server using any other node
<agliv> raven3x7: were good, which is good but sudo apt-get build-dep xyz isn't the best way to completely and correctly install xyz (FYI)
<quaal> Dream_Boy, no, we just cant stand trolldouches
<edgymike> Jowi: I can try again, but I thought I was pretty careful the first time I did the revert steps
<rcmiv> quaal it would seem so, but what do you mean by 'share'?
<Jowi> edgymike, see if this help you. go here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and identify the soundcard and the exact driver it should use. then "sudo modprobe" the driver.
<Lynoure> joe234556: you can? I bet I cannot access your server with that ip
<edgymike> ok 1 moment
<joe234556> give it a try if you dont mind
<Lynoure> joe234556: oh, misread.
<raven3x7> agliv i know but its a quick and dirty way to get all essential buid dependencies for xyz
<quaal> rcmiv, the ubuntu machine is sharing it, and the xp box is accessing it via the LAN.
<edgymike> Jowi: Thanks for helping me, I'm going nuts. :)
<agliv> riven: I be back to help you out in bout 2 min, K?
<riven> agliv: ok
<quaal> rcmiv, its called a network share
<agliv> raven3x7: yep
<rcmiv> quaal also, from what i've read lately, ntfs-3g is pretty stable nowadays (for writing to ntfs)
<SmileyLap> Hi ghuys, i need to build a driver against my kernel sources, where can i find these?
<quaal> rcmiv, yea.. im still not sure that i trust it though
<mcscruff> linux-headers
<xtknight> SmileyLap: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<SmileyLap> xtknight: no snampic package?
<edgymike> Jowi: ohh what a cool page, I'm going to save that one.  ok gonna run the modprobes now
<xtknight> SmileyLap: `linux-header` is a debian package available via apt-get or synaptic
<xtknight> linux-headers*
<SmileyLap> xtknight: ok becausei saw loads, din't know which one i needed :)
<xtknight> SmileyLap: it's a pseudo package that points to what you need
<joe234556> Lynoure: it resolves the ip to the hostname but cannot route to it
<dtolj> ub	ddfdfddfdf
<jo_> hello, somebody knows how to change IRQ?
<deep> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<xtknight> yikes
<Jowi> jo_, BIOS
<agliv> riven: care to join me in #agliv-chat?
<Lynoure> joe234556: Sorry about the misread. the traceroute to it from is long and boggy, and still going on.
<raven3x7> agliv: and you must admit that racking down dependencies is not fun at all
<aa_> hi, any set way to make python2.5 the default version in edgy?
<SmileyLap> xtknight: ok erm 386 or generic? as im running a P4, i would think 386?
<edgymike> Jowi: ok, it tells me to install snd-intel8x0 and i810_audio
<xtknight> aa_: symlink the regular python binary to the specific python 2.5 one?
<edgymike> Jowi: The latter loads, the Former hangs
<mrcheeks> aa_, I think there are still dependencies upon python 2.4
<agliv> raven3x7: definately, yes... you are invited too if you want to just chat... better there then here ;)
<aa_> mrcheeks: so best not to do it yet?
<xtknight> SmileyLap: try this in the terminal, youll be all set:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<edgymike> Jowi: I used the -v option to see verbose messages, however nothing displays, it just hangs.
<crdlb> aa_, not a good idea
<mrcheeks> aa_, yes
<crdlb> aa_, they can be installed in parallel for a reason
<Jowi> edgymike, you mentioned before that you "upgraded" the driver...?
* SmileyLap knows what kernel version he is using ;) ok thanks xtknighti thought thats what i needed ^_^
<bullgard2> I obtained an "script error exit status 32". I do not much know about bash programming. Where can I find a list explaining the meaning of this return code?
<edgymike> Jowi: I followed instructions on downloading the alsa drivers from the alsa project, and installed each package (driver, utils, libs)
<topato> I need ftp access to my server, is there a "better" option out there?
<topato> I mean, which ftp server software should Ichoose?
<Jowi> edgymike, possibly where the hang is coming from.
<dtolj> quaal: what ever os makes the changes
<Lynoure> joe234556: it reached it, and then continued after. Interesting. But with web client I got to it fine and normally.
<Kumagoro> Umm, guys, just a simple question
<aa_> crdlb: well, all pythons can be installed parallel, I was just wondering. I am a python developer and I need to start doing 2.5
<joe234556> right, the problem is isolated to the ubuntu install
<Kumagoro> where can i get the human iconset for KDE in good quality
<drewzf> I have tried EVERY ntfs tutorial available, even an auto-mount script (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-7d5da05389ce1c069142effba13bc3ff1e71d7bb). Fdisk -l has an entry for /dev/hdd1 where it shows "/dev/hdd1   *           1       16708   134206978+   7  HPFS/NTFS", but when I mount -a it returns "mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist"
<Kumagoro> the ones on kde-look are blurred
<edgymike> Jowi: I'll find the links for the instructions I followed
<dtolj> Kumagoro: kdelook.org
<raven3x7> agliv ?
<drewzf> Why would fdisk show the partition, but /dev/hdd1 doesn't exist?
<Jowi> edgymike, ok, I would recommend that you try to use the ones included in ubuntu. that should not hang. we need at least something successful or an error to see what's going on.
<crdlb> aa_, I believe lot's of stuff will break
<Ababakar> Hello all
<Iznougoud> I'd like to connect a system withiut a NIC to the LAN using the TCP/IP-stack through the serial port of a PC which is connected to the LAN. Is there any simple way of doing this using Ubuntu, and if so how (being a newbie as far as Linux goes) or is there a need of third party software?
<Jowi> edgymike, I am sort of half-available atm. If I don't answer you, send me a message.
<drewzf> Anyone?
<dtolj> drewzf: you dont need a script just make sure u have it setup in /etc/fstab
<joe234556> wouldnt you have hdd0?
<sureshot> hey all i need to know if simh or any other vms emulator is in your repos if so i will switch to ubuntu Please need to know
<bulmer> drewzf: does not exist? you meant not mounted?
<drewzf> dtolj: That's what I'm here for. It is set up. There is no /dev/hdd1 existant.
<dtolj> drewzf: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    noauto,ro,user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<drewzf> ls /dev/hdd1 returns nothin
<drewzf> I know, I have it set up properly.
<edgymike> Jowi: Ok I followed directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto   then later I did http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Ababakar> Is there a way to use linux-k7 kernel instead of generic ??
<drewzf> fdisk returns it, but the file itself doesn't exist...
<dtolj> drewzf: is it ntfs partition
<maccam912> has anyone else here tried installing herd 5?
<drewzf> ...
<drewzf> Did you not see the output of fdisk?
<agliv> raven3x7: if you want to chat, you can join us in #agliv-chat, better there than here where people are looking for support...
<bulmer> drewzf: you need to mount it
<drewzf> This isn't an average problem, I've been through ntfs, ntfs-fuse, ntfs-3g, I've tried every tutorial available.
<drewzf> Wow.
<w0rmy> hi, can anyone tell me how can I remove a package MANUALLY ? apt-get got a bit confused and I wanna remove a problematic package from its list
<joe234556> bulmer did you get the opportunity to look at the astebin?
<w0rmy> like where the config file or list file is located.... I cant seem to find
<w0rmy> it
<drewzf> Did you guys even read my issue?
<drewzf> I had my mount output posted already
<drewzf> mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<Prometheum> Hello, I'm running feisty and for some reason when I hit ctl+alt+f1-f6, my usual login screen isn't there. Is there any way to fix this?
<drewzf> I can't mount or fstab for a device that for some reason doesn't exist.
<drewzf> But it is shown to exist in fdisk.
<sureshot> hey all i need to know if simh or any other vms emulator is in your repos if so i will switch to ubuntu Please need to know
<drewzf> And the hardware is there, and the partition is ntfs.
<bulmer> joe234556: yeah, hard to troubleshoot, you need to give me some more insights
<drewzf> But /dev/hdd is listed.
<drewzf> But won't mount.
<Ababakar> i know "generic" kernel is supposed to be ok for amd but uname -a gives me "2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux" 686 SMP on my Athlon XP (??? why smp seems wrong since proc is alone and single core and isn't 686 supposed to mean Intel ??)
<aa_> crdlb: ok thanks for the advice, I won't do it
<joe234556> what specifically do you need?
<aa_> thanks everyone
<maccam912> does anyone else have problems with the migration step in the feisty installer?
<bulmer> drewzf: attempt to reboot and see if it is detected..
<dtolj> drewzf: i could be wrong but isnt hdd for cdrom/dvd
<drewzf> bulmer I've done this already
<drewzf> You are wrong.
<drewzf> hdc is for cd/dvd
<bulmer> joe234556: all i see after you traceroute is ** which is hard to figure out...explain how are you connected
<drewzf> But my hdd is mounted as a slave to hdc
<dtolj> drewzf: hmm my is hdd
<drewzf> Because that's the only IDE chain in my system
<drewzf> Good for you.
<dtolj> drewzf: u got some messed up system then
<bulmer> drewzf: what shows up on dmesg for hdd?
<drewzf> I've rebooted, mounted, modified fstab properly, any other suggestions?
<Prometheum> Is there any way to turn on extra login terminals in feisty? I need to install the latest nvidia driver, and I can't do that while X is running, but when I sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, I'm left with seven blank black screens.
<bulmer> drewzf: and this is a ntfs partition you say?
<drewzf> [17179576.576000]  hdd: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<joe234556> um standard lan/router connection, the problem is that i am trying to connect to my home server (http) but for some reason my ubuntu install seems to be the only node in the world that can't access it
<deep> I dont understand how the "day of the month"-number would be in the crontab, if i want to run the command once a week. Any help?
<jo_> Jowi: thanks, changing IRQ under BIOS not possible, cause laptop with limited BIOS-options
<bulmer> joe234556: there is no such thing as just standard..elaborate so i can assist a bit better
<joe234556> bulmer i apologize for my ignorance, but i am unsure as to the specific information you are expecting
<bulmer> drewzf: umm isnt that a clue that the bios detected your hdd and it failed because of an error?
<bulmer> joe234556: okay..you have a pc with ubuntu...connected to what next? via a cat5?
<bronze> deep crontab has fields for both day of month (0-31) and day of week,  (0-6)
<deep> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<deep> O.o
<w0rmy> could some one tell me where apt-get saves the information ?!
<drewzf> bulmer: Without my SATA drive in the ntfs drive boots fine
<jo_> !IRQ
<wwallace_lap> !bot
<w0rmy> could some one tell me where apt-get save information about whats going on ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep> Aaaah! :D *slams head into keyboard*
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bulmer> drewzf: btw..i seem to notice that lots of people having difficulties with SATA drives..some are doing okay with it, but i see lots of reported problems with it here..
<joe234556> bulmer: wireless going directly to the router
<bulmer> joe234556: those kind of tidbits helps.. :)
<joe234556> i apologize i was not sure what info you needed
<bulmer> joe234556: okay, so your ubuntu connects via wifi, and it has an ip address of 192.168.0.x right?
<joe234556> uh huh
<kari> have maybe anybody books in pdf with programing in python?
<sureshot> i need to ask a question about your repos if i may
<dtolj> kari: chmpdf.com
<r00t-> kari: dive into python
<bulmer> joe234556: and your other pc's are connected via wireless on same router or via a cat5 cable?
<bronze> kari: there are websites about it.  is the ODf requirement ansd absoluet?
<bronze> *PDF
<kari> ok thanks a lot
<joe234556> others are using cat5
<dtolj> kari: this is a very good introduction :http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:Main_Page
<bulmer> joe234556: you need to prefix your response with a nick so I dont miss the responses
<joe234556> ok
<joe234556> bulmer: the others are using cat5 and im getting ready to try the same vuia the unbuntu lappy
<SmileyLap> How would i get hte source to the kernel, so i can build my own?
<bulmer> joe234556: id do that, connect the lappy via cat 5 first and see if it works okay
<SmileyLap> i've got make, automake, makeconf, gcc, linux-headers.
<SmileyLap> and still i can't do it....
<mrcheeks> SmileyLap, use synaptic
<Dee_> I
<SmileyLap> mrcheeks: to do what?
<mrcheeks> extract to download the kernel source
<joe234556> bulmer: no go on the cat5 attempt
<SmileyLap> ok, and whats the kernel source package called?
<mrcheeks> just type kernel-source
<erUSUL> ubotu tell SmileyLap about kernel | SmileyLap see priv msg from ubotu
<SmileyLap> as its not called "kernel source"....
<mrcheeks> I don't run ubuntu
<bulmer> joe234556: why not? no more cables? borrow one from your other pc's
<joe234556> bulmer: it didnt work
<mrcheeks> to type it in the description field and you'll find results with descriptions
<SmileyLap> i dont need to really compile my own, but i need the source so i can compile something against it :?>
<bulmer> joe234556: what happened? can you elaborate?
<joe234556> bulmer: also, just double-checked to make sure i was actually using the ct5 and not still the wifi
<Dee_> hi! i've a stupid question...is it possible to get super user access in gnome??to modify the etc folder??
<Dee_> how?
<erUSUL> SmileyLap: for that you need the linux-headers-* package
<erUSUL> SmileyLap: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Jarhead756> can i make evolution send the message when i click send? instead of saving it in the waiting to be sent folder and then having to click send/recieve later?
<bronze> sudo su -
<bulmer> joe234556: you need to disable the wifi or turn it off ..maybe there is a on/off switch?
<bronze> Dee_: sudo su -
<mrcheeks> SmileyLap, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<joe234556> bulmer: it is disabled
<dtolj> SmileyLap: just download the tar from kernel.org
<Dee_> many tnx bronze
<brussel> Is there a gnome equivalent of "kdialog --inputbox "?
<joe234556> bulmer: timeout on server and couldnt ping it
<med> how i can play mie rythmbox
<sureshot> hey all is simh or any charon emulators in your ubuntu repos
* bronze siles evilly as Dee is probably not aware of how easiy it is to screw things up when you are root. (So BE CAREFUL!)
<bulmer> joe234556: which server? you have a router right?
<Lynoure> joe234556: it's an interesting problem. Sorry I was not much help. I'm curious to hear of the couse when you find it.
<joe234556> bulmer: the server i am referring to is my home http server, and yes i am via a router on both ends
<bulmer> joe234556: once you connect the cat5 cable ..what did you do? what commands?
<Dee_> hmmm
<mike1o> what is the best way to write an academic paper with linux (other than openoffice) ?
<edgymike> Hi, quick question.  Which kernel version comes with edgy by default?
<Ron123> Hi guys.
<Dee_> i tried but "permission denied"
<bronze> mike1o: why not Openoffice?
<Ron123> I have a very serious problem right now which may have to do with ubuntu, I don't know.
<bulmer> joe234556: i have not even discussed whats beyond the router..am a bit confused of your setup..
<Dee_> i have to copy a file into /usr/local/games
<joe234556> bulmer ima try rebooting the lappy
<bronze> Dee  try sudo -su
<Dee_> i tried
<dtolj> Dee_: what are you tring to modify?
<bronze> and sudo su - ?
<Ron123> I have an e-machine desktop in my house. And my dad got on it and started updating AVG anti-virus
<mike1o> bronze, oo's not bad but i heard that tex based apps are supposed to be better
<Ron123> My dad did not know what Ubuntu was so he let it run and open. Then when it was booted up he put it into "hibernate"
<bronze> mike1o: tru, but most Tex tools are not WYSIWYG
<Dee_> i want to copy a folder
<Lynoure> bulmer: if those extra hops on joe234556 traceroute puzzle you, I got them too till full 30 hops after reaching that ip
<Dee_> sudo su - don't work
<superbenny111> what desktop environment does ubuntu run on?
<bronze> DEE, *NIX doesn't have folders. The word is "directory"
<mike1o> bronze, i know... which means slow pace
<whosit> dee do this gksu gedit
<dtolj> Dee_: sudo cp -r /usr/local/games <destination>
<Dee_> sorry
<mike1o> bronze, i guess i'll stick with oo for now
<bronze> Dee_:  np :)
<bulmer> Lynoure: am discussing with him, the internal network first..just from the lappy towards the router for now
<joe234556> i shall return in a smoke
<Lynoure> bulmer: he said he has this problem everywhere. But ok.
<Ron123> We cannot boot the computer anymore. Everytime we start it up we just get a blank screen. It sounds like the CD tray is trying to do something, or maybe is even messed up since its constantly making a noise and is hard to open.
<mike1o> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<joe234556> the problem is limited to the lappy
<superbenny111> what desktop environment does ubuntu run on?
<Ron123> No commands or operating systsmes work on it, anyone able to help?
<nemesis_> quit
<Pelo> superbenny111,  x11, metacity, gnome
<dtolj> superbenny111: any one you want
<bronze> superbenny111: it doesn run "ON" any.  The yrun on it. typically gnome
<bulmer> Ron123: you have the liveCD rom disk? boot from it, and attempt to recover
<superbenny111> ok gnome wwas the one i was looking for
* Pelo is looking for someone to help out with powernowd 
<CapaH> What is the apt-get command to get the latest version of VIM along with all help files etc? vim comes with ubuntu but 'help' doesn't work
<Ron123> bulmer: Yes I still have the live cdrom disc (the one that it orginally booted on) but that doesn't do anything, the computer won't load anything.
<Ron123> It runs windows xp.
<Ron123> well it is SUPPOSE to run xp
<GMWeezel> Is there a RAR password cracker (bruteforce assumed) for Ubuntu?
<Dee_> many tnx
<bronze> GMWeezel: Violation of freenode policy
<gekk1> does anybody know a standalone flash player which can deal with .flv files?
<GMWeezel> bronze: How?
<bronze> GMWeezel: see www.freenode.org
<erUSUL> gekk1: xine and mplayer can play flv files afaik
<Ron123> Any other help? D:
<gekk1> erUSUL: ok, I'll try
<dtolj> GMWeezel: John the ripper
<sureshot> what is the lates version of ubuntu now
<erUSUL> gekk1: maybe you'll need w32codecs
<bulmer> Ron123: you can get to the bios right?
<superbenny111> 6.10
<dtolj> sureshot: Edgy Eft
<superbenny111> i belive
<erUSUL> ubotu tell gekk1 about w32codecs | gekk1 see priv msg from ubotu
<simpo> hi! hi can i disallow users to reboot machine ?
<Ron123> No I can't get anywhere. I boot my computer and it stays a black screen.
<sureshot> ok i need to get the update cd lol
<GMWeezel> bronze: If you mean the "unlawful activities" section, it's my file but it's been lost since last year.
<bulmer> Ron123: make sure your bios is configured to boot on cdrom first or dvd
<mptech> is it possible to install ubuntu with qemu (run the livecd in qemu and use the physical HD as the HD) and then boot into it natively?
<superbenny111> he cant get into bios
<Ron123> I can't get to my bios, so I can't do that.
<GMWeezel> bronze: Thanks though.
<mike1o> can i switch off windows machines in my lan from my linux box?
<sureshot> but dtolj does your repos have simh or any charon emulators in it
<superbenny111> Ron123: your best bet is to take the HDD out and mount it as a secondary in another machine
<bulmer> then tuff luck
<Ron123> I'm to computer inept to do that.
<dtolj> sureshot: i'll check
<sureshot> thanks dtolj
<superbenny111> call the geek squad!
<superbenny111> haha
<bulmer> Ron123 pay someone to do the hardwork :)
<superbenny111> yea
<bronze> GMWeezel: since thechannel cannot tell the difference between some who really lost their password and some one who is lying it is freenode policy to discourage asking about such things on freenode.
<Ron123> Haha, I'm sure I will later, want to try and get it done for free first. :
<superbenny111> if you have any computer smart friends tell the you need to mount your hdd in another machine
<bulmer> Ron123: experiment with screwdrivers first in one hand..hehehe
<LordLimecat> hey ppl
<superbenny111> hehe
<LordLimecat> have a question....
<superbenny111> yes
<Ron123> Ok, well I'm out, gonna try and fix it manually.
<superbenny111> ok
<LordLimecat> i want to compile ubuntu....and i want to do it for AMD64
<dtolj> sureshot: yes i have simh but not charon
<Ron123> thanks for the help
<superbenny111> np
<LordLimecat> im reading the doc for make-kpkg
<LordLimecat> and it says it should be what i see when i run dpkg-architecure
<edgymike> Is there any easy way to revert to the originally installed kernel?
<LordLimecat> but that shows i386
<erUSUL> ubotu tell LordLimecat about kernel | LordLimecat see priv msg from ubotu
<sureshot> thanks i will see if i can get the lates ubuntu then and switch back from fedora 6 thanks again dtolj
<dtolj> sureshot: try a different repository maybe
<dtolj> sureshot: i have dapper
<mike1o> i'm using a 32bit ubuntu on an athlon64, is it worth switching to a 64bit version for my next upgrade?
<superbenny111> it depends
<superbenny111> for personal use?
<sureshot> that is what i will have LOL i have several cds of that one  dtolj
<gop> !gnump3d
<fabrice> join #unbuntu.fr
<ubotu> gnump3d: A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-2 (edgy), package size 634 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<cypher1> edgymike, was your new kernel image of the same version as the previous one ?
<superbenny111> Mike1o: is it for personal use?
<gop> any here used gnump3d is thier any thing better
<edgymike> no, it's one version higher
<mptech> is it possible to install ubuntu with qemu (run the livecd in qemu and use the physical HD as the HD) and then boot into it natively?
<cypher1> edgymike, then you will be able to boot into it from grub
<mike1o> superbenny111, yes but i also do serious stuff with it
<gop> I can't seem to get gnump3d to run err load the wbpage
<gop> on mylan
<edgymike> I'm having all sorts of sound issues and I want to revert.  I'm assuming the updater updated my kernel because I see a .10 and a .11 version
<gop> and the service is running
<cypher1> edgymike, you can verify whether images are there in ls /boot
<gop> it goes to a grawl slow
<edgymike> 1 moment
<fabrice> unbuntu.fr
<edgymike> cypher1: both kernels are in /boot
<superbenny111> mike1o: there only huge dif is better graphics...i belive it is a bit faster though...if you have enough space left for it, go for it
<brussel> Is there a gnome equivalent of "kdialog --inputbox "?  The answer is zentity. Surely somebody must use it?!
<tecta> i installed compiz then messed up so uninstalled it. i deleted all the files for compiz too manually... but now when i reinstall compiz it doesn't create those files any more?
<mike1o> superbenny111, is there a gain in performance? i know 64bit has less updated reps though
<cypher1> edgymike, most probably you will be able to boot into either one from grub.. you can confirm this by looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lynoure> joe234556: You do not happen to have VPN for the lan your server is in?
<edgymike> cypher1: oh I see it there, you are right.
<edgymike> cypher1: thanks. :)  I'll reboot and try it out and see if that fixes my problem.
<edgymike> bbiab
<cypher1> edgymike, cool .. welcome
<superbenny111> mike1o: there is a slight but noticable diferance. i have 32 on my laptop and 64 on my desktop. i do notice a bit of a diferance when i switch. there is a boost in performance is what im trying to say.
<At0mic_P1> Did you guys know audacity is cool?
<toresbe> Hey guys.
<meezyfuh> hi, i am running ubuntu on my laptop. this is the second time now that i have gone away from my lappy and come back to the tan 'login' screen, and all my running programs are gone! what is happening?
<toresbe> Is there any way to get to the changelog that Update-Manager gives you, from the command line?
<superbenny111> if your happy with 32 and your having a lot of trouble deciding, the best thing to do is just leave it
<mike1o> superbenny111, i'll do it when feisty comes out...  is there any loss in installing the development version and then upgrading to the stable one? or do u suggest i wait until april^?
<toresbe> meezyfuh: Could be that your screen saver is crashing X
<sureshot> did you get a chance to check that dtolj
<dtolj> sureshot: well i didnt install it no
<meezyfuh> toresbe: well, it seems that when the screensaver is on i can get back in just fine. but when i leave the computer for long periods of time (i left it on to go to sleep) it seems to just log me out. is there any way i can try to duplicate this short of not using my computer for hours?
<superbenny111> my friend has the "unstable" on. what it means is if you screw around on it trying to get it to crash it will.
<glatzor> toresbe: apt-listchanges
<toresbe> glatzor: thank you
<sureshot> i thought you were going to check another repo i am sorry i missunderstood dtolj
<toresbe> meezyfuh: I'm sorry, I don't know.
<johnsie999> hi, what's the terminal command to make something exectutable?
* miza-x is away: pretty_busy
<glatzor> toresbe: or take a look into the /usr/share/doc/PACKAGENAME/changelog.Debian.gz file
<toresbe> glatzor: aha
<glatzor> after installation
<superbenny111> johnsie999: whats the extension of the original file?
<dtolj> sureshot: well i am still trying but it might not work
<johnsie999> .run
<meezyfuh> toresbe: thx anyway.
<toresbe> glatzor: yep
<toresbe> meezyfuh: good luck
<sureshot> what is the syntax to copy all pdf's from my destop to /dos volume the dos volume is mounted
* miza-x_ is back.
<dtolj> sureshot: cp ~/Desktop/*.pdf DOS
<glatzor> meezyfuh: reduce the idle-before-sleep-time in gnome-power-manger? :) System > Admin > Power Manager
<LordLimecat> i already know what a kernel is, and would like to try compiling one....ive read a few how-tos, and have a few quesitons not covered....
<sureshot> dtolj the dos does not hove to be preceded with the \
<LordLimecat> mainly among them, if i have the source, is there any reason i cannot just use make-kpkg --arch=AMD64, or will that break programs?
<meezyfuh> glatzor: i can't find it.
<dtolj> sureshot: full path where u mounted it
<LordLimecat> will i need to re-edit my xorg.conf afterwards?
<sureshot> ok
<glatzor> meezyfuh: sorry it is in system > preferences
<netsrot> anyone got worldofwarcraft running in wine with xgl compiz?
<mike1o> !espaol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LordLimecat> yep
<LordLimecat> it rocks :D
<LordLimecat> you can rotate ingame
<sureshot> i want everyone here to know. i like fedora 6 but there help line is nasty so i am comming back here because of the help line here has rather nice people on it
<meezyfuh> glatzor: put display to sleep, or put computer to sleep?
<netsrot> LordLimecat: how? my wow crashes as soon as I try to start it?
<LordLimecat> what wine you have
<LordLimecat> and fyi, by compiz, i meant beryl
<gopp> hey
<johnsie999> I'm need to find out how to chmod  /tmp/apollon-installer-0.8.1.run  using the terminal to make it exectuable
<gopp> for some reason gnump3d is loaded
<netsrot> the latest, but it works without compiz and xgl
<gopp> but it times out
<erUSUL> !info apollon
<gopp> when I try to access it webpage
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (edgy), package size 444 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<gopp> any idea why
<gopp> on lan
<erUSUL> johnsie999: apollon is in repos
<LordLimecat> im running 6.10, got the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia, then installed beryl following a guide, and copied my WoW install over from a windows box
<LordLimecat> then ran it o.0
<gopp> oh k it loaded know but it takes 3 min to load
<LordLimecat> ill show you the beryl guide i used
<nanothief> I am trying to write a shell script that uses standard input, executes the command specified by stdin, then passes the output of that command to standard output. eg script < "date" would output the date. How can this be done?
<glatzor> meezyfuh: it depends on what you want to change :) if your suspend doesn't work you should change it to reproduce an error
<LordLimecat> im a bit iunclear as to the distinction between compiz and beryl, but i got the 3d desktop
<netsrot> LordLimecat: maybe it's because you use beryl, I don't.
<johnsie999> yep.. I know its in the repos but I want to install it from the site
<LordLimecat> netsrot--isnt beryl a newer version of compiz?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<deep> Linux pwns (:
<netsrot> LordLimecat: I have no idea, I was reading it was more unstable.
<LordLimecat> never got compiz to work right
<LordLimecat> beryl works perfectly
<LordLimecat> had tons of issues with compiz
<LordLimecat> id go with beryl
<opiex> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<LordLimecat> you have nvidia or ati
<zyth> Compiz is more stable than beryl.
<netsrot> LordLimecat: thanks I will try berul
<LordLimecat> o.0
<zyth> beryl has more shiny stuff.
<nanothief> LordLimecat: beryl is a branch off compiz, that pushes the boundaries
<LordLimecat> ah
<zyth> try em both and see what you prefer.
<dtolj> sureshot: did you look for your package here: http://rpm.pbone.net
<LordLimecat> well, compiz kept crashing
<LordLimecat> or maybe the guide sucked
<LordLimecat> regardless, the beryl guide has me running beautifully
<zyth> !worksforme | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<netsrot> I use nvidia with binary closed drivers
<meezyfuh> glatzor: thanks i will!
<larson9999> i feel like a dinosaur.  i just like the plain old desk top i've grown accustomed to.  i know where stuff is.  then again, i hate when i get a new care and the cup holders aren't in the same place
<meezyfuh> glatzor: i will just fart around with these settings and try to reproduce it. thx for your help!
<opiex> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<meezyfuh> oh yeah, is there a website that lists what laptops ubuntu works fine on, and what, if anything you need to change?
<opiex> shjkghjnbmdfxn
<LordLimecat> i realize about "latest=unstable"....but if there was a good compiz guide out there that didnt leave me with an always-crashing program...id use it
<LordLimecat> beryl hasnt crashed=win
<zyth> LordLimecat, I used gandalfn's compiz packages
<LordLimecat> compiz has
<sioux> hi
<zyth> LordLimecat, they worked great.
<LordLimecat> what guide did you use o.0
<zyth> LordLimecat, http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/
<Guest208371> how can i emulate (change) my ethernet mac addr?
<LordLimecat> is it possible that the crashes are because hes using aiglx and not nvidias glx?
<zyth> LordLimecat, nvidia's glx supports aiglx.
<sureshot> dtolj no i will though getting ready to redo into ubuntu
<LordLimecat> ah o.0
<nanothief> LordLimecat: maybe you should ask on #compiz for help
<LordLimecat> given up, beryl is workin, im through messin with it :)
<LordLimecat> my issue is with compiling the kernel--want to know if compiling and using AMD64 is gonna hose anything else like video
<nanothief> does anyone know how to execute a string from the terminal?
<sinizzl> kekekekekeke
<erUSUL> nanothief: execute a string?
<LordLimecat> or if i can just follow one of the guides ive found, and @ make-kpkg [opts] , if i can just specify --arch=AMD64 and have everything still work?
<nanothief> erUSUL, I'm trying to write a script that would work like: script < "fortune"
<nanothief> and the output being a the output of fortune
<deep> why not just $(fortune) >> script ?
<raul_> how to remove an entry from path variable?
<deep> Mabie thats not what you mean. :)
<nanothief> deep: the use of fortune was just an example, it could be any command
<cisforcojo> has anyone disabled ALPS touchpad tapping?
<bcstv> anyone familiar with kiba dock? I am getting an error
<bcstv> (kiba-dock:11289): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_suffix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<dtolj> raul_: edit .bashrc where it says PATH
<koregaonpark> hey
<deep> Okay, but... fortune > script, isnt that working?
<raul_> thnx dtolj
<joe234556> ty for your time bumer, i will work through the problem
<joe234556> bulmer
<koregaonpark> is it possible to run Skype Windows on Ubuntu?
<bulmer> okay np
<deep> koregaonpark, there is a linuxversion of skype?
<LordLimecat> skype is available for ubuntu isnt it?
<k3nt> xchat eh?.... i like gaim more
<koregaonpark> The problem is, the Linux version of Skype doesn't have video... and many people I'm trying to convert use it daily to talk to their kids in other countries.
<Shaffox> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<superkirbyartist> A friend of mine would like to switch to Ubuntu.  The only thing that stops him is Mozilla Thunderbird settings.  Can I transfer them from Windows to Linux?
<glatzor> koregaonpark: no chance.
<koregaonpark> deep, LordLimecat, Skype Linux does not have video?
<olimpico> I'm having problems with the xine embedded pluggin on Firefox, it doesn't really work, can someone give me some recomendations?
<nanothief> deep: i dont think i explained it well. The script should take a string from standard input, execute that string, then put the result of that string to standard output
<glatzor> koregaonpark: try to convince them to use a sip based client like ekiga :)
<koregaonpark> glatzor, no chance at all? I thought you could run windows apps with wine.
<deep> koregaonpark, O.o i thought so, mabie i'm wrong.
<LordLimecat> korega, have you tried wine?
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, I have not.
<LordLimecat> dunno if itll work
<bulmer> glatzor: hows the quality of that? am just curious. and it can make calls to land lines?
<LordLimecat> but wines a good thing to have IMO
<koregaonpark> glatzor, they want Skype, and aren't savvy enough to use anything else, and their families use Skype too.
<deep> nanothief, ah, thats out of my knowledge. But as far as i know, $("string") should work. Mabie i'm wrong. (:
<LordLimecat> korega--ill try it for you, since i have wine installed o.0
<LordLimecat> brb
<netsrot> LordLimecat: hehe my x crashed =)
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, thanks!
<netsrot> and aixgl doesn't work with nvidia cards right?
<glatzor> koregaonpark: you can run some apps with wine, but not all. perhaps since have changed since I tried it the last time.
<koregaonpark> Why is Skype so sucky with its Linux support? I'm in half a mind to diss them.
<koregaonpark> glatzor, ah okay.
<dtolj> nanothief: maybe pass the string as a parameter
<cisforcojo> hey anyone here disabled ALPS touchpad tapping?
<deep> netsrot, ofc it does. (: I'm runinng it.
<glatzor> bulmer: the quility depends on your internet connection.
<deep> netsrot, running*
<dtolj> nanothief: and print it out to stdout
<glatzor> bulmer: there are several sip communication providers like sipgate
<glatzor> bulmer: it is just the normal voip
<nanothief> deep, you were right, with the $(xxx) thing, my script just contained echo  $($1) and it worked
<armenb> hi, i'm having a stupid problem with ubuntu
<bulmer> glatzor okay, i need to try and test one, to sastisy my curiosity
<armenb> my usb mouse doesn't work
<netsrot> deep: with compiz?
<armenb> er, usb mouse doesn't work in x.
<armenb> it shows up as a usb device in /proc/bus/usb/devices
<deep> netsrot, well, with beryl, almoast the same thing though (:
<Cogeno> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 6.10 (Upgraded from 6.06 as my 6.10 disk doesn't work anymore). When I go to my temrinal, it's flashing red, green, and yellow colors at me
<LordLimecat> korega, how long does this splash screen normally take?
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, what?
<K3nto> what is korega trying to run
<glatzor> koregaonpark: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=4250
<armenb> X even configures /dev/input/mice
<cisforcojo> do none of you use laptops!?
<K3nto> i do
<koregaonpark> cisforcojo, I do. It runs Mac OS X.
<LordLimecat> how long does the skype splash screen normally take
<cisforcojo> k3nto: ubuntu?
<glatzor> bulmer: but voip is not the best way of communication :)
<K3nto> yep
<LordLimecat> its been goin for a while
<massiC> cisforcojo: i run an Armada 700 cmpq
<cisforcojo> what kinda touchpad?
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, couple of secs.
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, odd.
<netsrot> deep: I tried using aixgl with compiz, but didn't get any decor... and then I was reading nvidia cards wasnt suported with aixgl so I tried xgl with compiz
<armenb> any ideas?
<LordLimecat> :( not sure this will work
<cisforcojo> have anyof you disabled tapping?
<bulmer> glatzor: what do you consider is the best way? :)
<sinizzl> nvidia doesn't xgl anyways
<koregaonpark> Damn... Skype, you suck! And so does Joost.
<meezyfuh> ok, it looks like if my laptop tries to suspend, x crashes. is there any way to fix this, or do i have to just disable the power-saving settings?
<deep> netsrot, hmm, try beryl? beryl > compis ;)
<glatzor> bulmer: a stupid oldschool telephone
<koregaonpark> And Kazaa was full of spyware.
<LordLimecat> korega--
<deep> netsrot, compiz*
<LordLimecat> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=36
<johnsie999> joost? you got that?
<LordLimecat> apparently theyre working on it?
<glatzor> bulmer: voip only adds a lot of possible error sources :)
<koregaonpark> johnsie999, yeah on OS X.
<meezyfuh> glatzor: may i pm?
<johnsie999> have you got any invites?
<glatzor> bulmer: and there is always the question, does the other understand me?
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, Linux has a larger market share than Mac OS X, and they still haven't released a Skype version that works with video.
<koregaonpark> johnsie999, not sure.
<armenb> does anyone here have good experience debugging usb mice and X?
<LordLimecat> check the link i sent
<glatzor> meezyfuh: If you don't expect me to respond under every circumstances :)
<armenb> my configuration used to work, but now seems to not work.
<LordLimecat> forum named "skype video beta"
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat... loading.
<meezyfuh> glatzor: i wouldn't dream of it! :>
<cisforcojo> armenb: maybe
<bulmer> glatzor: uhuh
<koregaonpark> LordLimecat, I clicked the link.
<johnsie999> Skype linux development is usually very slow o non-existent :-(
<LordLimecat> anyone have like....3 mins they can spare to help me with a few kernel compile questions
<edgymike> Hi, I think I figured out what happened to my sound.  I think I updated to the .11 kernel using the ubuntu installer.  The modules I need for the sound card... I see them in the .10 module directory, but they don't exist in the .11 directory
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: ask
<LordLimecat> alright....i have the source, the required parts, etc
<idefix> so whenever you startup linux it executes the files in the bin dir?
<LordLimecat> know how to use terminal decently
<gopp> hey
<LordLimecat> i want to compile for my amd64
<gopp> what a good gui program to manage
<gopp> samba
<LordLimecat> im currently running the i386
<bulmer> edgymike: then look for it in .10 ?
<gopp> swat don't seem that great
<LordLimecat> first, is this gonna hose anything?
<LordLimecat> like video drivers?
<LordLimecat> or games?
<iosdfjdosi> hello
<bulmer> LordLimecat: no, unless you install them
<armenb> cisforcojo - i have a /dev/input/mice device, my logitech mouse appears under /proc/bus/usb/devices, and my Xorg.0.log shows no errors in configuring /dev/input/mice.
<LordLimecat> theyre already installed
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: the drivers will have to be recompiled
<armenb> so why wont my mouse work?
<edgymike> bulmer: I see it in .10, not in .11.  How do I get them in the .11 kernel? just run the alsa-source drivers?
<bulmer> edgymike: i supposed so, try it
<LordLimecat> so ill have to edit my xorg and reinstall nvidia....will that hose beryl as well?
<gopp> what a good gui program to manage samba hmm sway is that the only option hmm
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: you will have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<LordLimecat> alright.....itll keep the old kernels, tho, right?
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: yes
<iosdfjdosi> i installed vmware tools in ubuntu edgy, but i can't get any hardware accel
<iosdfjdosi> someone know why?
<LordLimecat> .....sweet...and in addition to the general revision options, i would just use --arch=AMD64?
<Yeldarb> does anyone know sign language?
<LordLimecat> korega--did it load?
<dimeotane> any suggestions for which is the best RSS news aggrigator for ubuntu?
<bulmer> erUSUL: would he not need to rerun some kind of re-linking to old kernel to get it back in the old ways?
<LordLimecat> just check forums.skype.com
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: no, you will have to use make menuconfig o make xconfig
<Steve^> How can I make the Music Player button on my keyboard open amarok rather than Rythmbox?
<dimeotane> Yeldarb: I know the sign for "how are you" and "fine"  oh and hitler
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LordLimecat> alright
<erUSUL> ubotu tell LordLimecat about kernel | LordLimecat see priv msg from ubotu
<Yeldarb> dimeotane: haha, helpful :)
<LordLimecat> thanks
<LordLimecat> :)
<dimeotane> =) np
<K3nto> could an experienced Wine user help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2237213#post2237213
<K3nto> or anybody for that matter
<LordLimecat> i have a LITTLE wine exp, and my wow works o.0
<LordLimecat> but im running 6.10 so maybe its different
<LordLimecat> ubuntu 6.10 i mean
<LordLimecat> what version of wine are you using
<dimeotane> I always find that wine is just "drag drop and double click" if it works yay if it doesn't.. well that's wine
<marek> marek
<K3nto> LordLimecat: im running edgy too
<LordLimecat> i know wine DOES do wow, and for me, its flawless
<K3nto> the latest wine 1 sec
<LordLimecat> alright, lemme send you the guide i followed
<K3nto> LordLimecat: 0.9.31
<cody> Hi.
<dimeotane> no one has a good RSS news program ?
<cody> I'm trying to update to Feisty on my second machine, but update-manager isn't giving me an option to do so.
<K3nto> check add/remove programs
<darkcommon> dimeotane Liferea
<gopp> what a good samba gui config program
<LordLimecat> i have 9.31 too
<darkcommon> gopp SWAT
<K3nto> cody: isnt it coming out in april
<gopp> I used swat but it seem not so good
<cody> I just upgraded it to Edgy last night, and soon after that update-manager was listing the option.
<edgymike> Ohh I am getting an error compiling the alsa drivers
<cody> K3nto: Okay, I mean.. I want to upgrade it to the Feisty devel.  I'm using -d for update-manager.
<dimeotane> aKregator is listed but for KDE...I'll try liferea thx darkcommon
<Shaffox> How can I install the java applet ?? It's not working with FF.
<darkcommon> Shaffox automatixw3
<darkcommon> Shaffox automatix2
<josip> if I burn the image ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64 to a DVD will it be able to boot ?
<lvthn> Does the linksys WMP54GS wireless card work under ubuntu??
<cody> K3nto: Last night it was saying something about an authentication problem, so I reset the machine.  But now it won't give me the option to upgrade to Feisty at all.
<cassio> hello everybody! I'm using kubuntu with dapper drake right now, but i would like to upgrade it to Edgy... is it really better, in terms of performance?
<K3nto> hmm
<dimeotane> lvthn: might need to use ndiswrapper to get the driver working
<dignick> Hello everyone...I've got a system with two hard drives installed - primary contains windows, and secondary for ubuntu.  Just installed ubuntu and installed grub to the master boot record, but now grub has failed to load - so i'm stuck with a dead system.  what should I do?
<K3nto> cody: i dont know, im staying with edgy
<Shaffox> darkcommon, install both?
<bulmer> Shaffox: you mean a plug-in for ff?
<darkcommon> no only Automatix2
<K3nto> hey darkcommon
<K3nto> pm
<cassio> well, not too much drive space...
<darkcommon> but you need other repositorie
<Wulong> How can I install ubuntu server without burning any image on disk? like network install or so.
<darkcommon> hey K3nto!!
<dimeotane> dignick: boot with the live CD to access the system for hacking
<LordLimecat> k3nto
<LordLimecat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<LordLimecat> i just did everythiun there
<dignick> live cd won't work - i have a matrox card and it doesn't like it
<LordLimecat> and it worked
<cody> If I run "update-manager -d --dist-upgrade" then it thinks it's trying to upgrade to 6.10, but that's what it's already running.
<tovella> gopp: I found something call "GSAMBAD", though i've never used it.
<Shaffox> bulmer, yeah, i need a plugin for using java
<bulmer> Wulong: you go the idea, via pxe
<LordLimecat> did you do any configuring of wine?
<gopp> oh
<LordLimecat> and where did you get your nvidia drivers?
<bulmer> Shaffox: which plugin? btw you look into about:plugins in ff?
<K3nto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lvthn> Is ubuntu good for beginners or should I choose another distro?
<K3nto> there
<rbil> dignick: which matrox card do u have?
<dimeotane> dignick: maybe your drive mount locations weren't configured correctly?  (which one was /dev/hda and so on?)
<K3nto> and configuring for wine? not really
<dignick> g400 i think it is
<darkcommon> cody if you want to install Edgy without delete other old distro, you need to change the sources.list file to the sources.list file of an Edgy Distro an run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cassio> lvthn, ubuntu is the best one for begginers, I think
<lvthn> ok
<darkcommon> cassio or Kubuntu, or Xubuntu :P
<rbil> dignick: that is an old faithful video card with Linux. In my experience, never a problem with that card as oss drivers support it well
<cassio> lvthn, truly... i've use suse, fedora, slackware and debian... but ubuntu is easier
<lvthn> ok
<rbil> dignick: so I have a hard time believing your problem is related to the video card
<dignick> dimeotane: i'm not sure.  i just chose the slave drive and let it do its thing
<tovella> lvthn: you know this is the wrong place to ask that... everyone here (including me) will tell you ubuntu is great for almost everone.
<cassio> darkcommon, yes... in fact, i'm running kununtu myself
<Wulong> bulmer: what is pxe? I need something to boot of from.
<eobanb> lvthn, i agree with cassio
<lvthn> I used fedora Core 2 or 3 at the time an managed to get my wireless to work
<bulmer> Wulong: thats the network boot thing
<Shaffox> bulmer, in FF i get 'additional plugins are required to view all media' and the plugin I need is 'Java Runtime Environment'
<lvthn> i must of done something worki while trying to get ndiswrapper do work
<dignick> rbil: it boots fine, but the screen is a mess - i can't see anything with the crt its connected to.  got a p650 too, with a flat panel, and that doesnt work either
<darkcommon> Shaffox install Automatix2 and install JRE
<bulmer> Shaffox: i dont know  the details off hand, there are tutorials on how to add java jre to ubuntu, you need to google
<cassio> everybody! I wanna know from those who are using edgy if it runs faster than dapper drake...
<darkcommon> Shaffox or Swiftfox Browser + Swiftfox Plugins
<eobanb> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rbil> dignick: then your problem is your xorg.conf file.
<cassio> I'm running Eclipse for Java development, but I think it's too slow here...
<gopp> cassio how about netbeans
<cassio> i know 512 mb ram is not that much but....
<dignick> if i use the alternate install, when it boots it works fine
<eobanb> cassio, the saddest thing is, it totally used to be :)
<tovella> Shaffox: you don't need automatix for jre.  you could just install sun-java5-jre
<dignick> anyhow, i'm not too bothered as i'm trying to install ubuntu server
<dignick> i am bothered that i've lost access to windows though
<tovella> when Sun open-sourced java, it ended up in the ubuntu repositories.
<LordLimecat> k3nt
<bulmer> Shaffox: and dont forget to run update-alternatives
<cassio> gopp, I didn't tried NetBeans, but I think I can't use it because I'm using lots of Eclipse plugin in my projects right now...
<Shaffox> bulmer, how,
<cassio> eobanb, sorry?
<eobanb> cassio, 512 MB used to be enough for everything.
<bulmer> Shaffox man update-alternatives
<cassio> yes, but Eclipse is too heavy weight I think...
<brussel> You really need 2GBs
<cassio> In Windows it runs ok...
<cassio> but i don't loke windows
<bulmer> cassio:  what are you trying to do? develop java or run the app server?
<johnsie999> I like Windows# drivers
<brussel> just run top and see how much memory you are using, i did and went out and bought 2 more GBs
<dignick> so anyone, what should i try to restore either the windows bootloader or get grub working?
* miza-x|busy is away: pretty busy
<cassio> brussel, lucky guy... heheheh
<cassio> i'm running on my new notebook
<eobanb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wulong> bulmer: with this tool I can chose what image I'd like to boot?
<lukaswayne9> What is currently the best way to install software on an ubuntu machine with no internet connection?  Copying a deb is a PITA because of missing dependencies...
<brussel> cassio: Memory is cheap, each GB only cost $70 at compusa
<tovella> Shaffox: sun-java6-jre is in the repositories, as well (as least for edgy & feisty).
<cassio> but I can't open it to put more RAM, its new
<bulmer> Wulong: as long as you have the images in the tftp server
<LordLimecat> k3nto, have you ever been able to run WoW
<LordLimecat> or has this occured from the start
<iosdfjdosi> can I install ubuntu in a usb pen drive and have it detect different hardware from different pcs it's plugged into?
<cassio> Here its too expensive, i'm from Brazil :)
<rbil> dignick: if you do this ...  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver      ... does it mention "mga"?
<eobanb> iosdfjdosi, it simply depends on the hardware.
<iosdfjdosi> ah ok
<amimusa> hello all, trying to upgrade i get this error: found error processing:
<amimusa>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-i18n-es_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<amimusa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eobanb> iosdfjdosi, some motherboards can boot from USB; others cannot.
<bulmer> tovella: you're the same guy in java channel right?
<tovella> iosdfjdosi: yes, i've done it.  it's not very straight-forward, though.
<amimusa> any help please ?
<brussel> cassio: ahhh, i don't know anything about Brazil.
<tovella> bulmer: nope.
<cassio> it's strange, because Eclipse 3.1 runs quite ok, but 3.2 is driving me crazy, toooo slow
<iosdfjdosi> and how do i install it in the first place?  do i need to burn a image file into a CD and boot from it first?
<bullgard2> I obtained an "script error exit status 32". I do not much know about bash programming. Where can I find a list explaining the meaning of this return code?
<bulmer> cassio:  what are you trying to do? develop java or run the app server?
<cassio> brussel, ok, nevermind!
<gopp> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<cassio> bulmer, develop
<cassio> i work with that...
<Jowi> lukaswayne9, apt-get -d. this will download all the dependencies as well. then copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<fromvega> Hello, I have setup a squid proxy in my network to control internet access, the problem is that if someone configures the client to use an OpenProxy for instance it works. How can I avoid that?
<bulmer> cassio: then whats the worries of slowness? unless you're running the apps server on same machine
<eobanb> bullgard2, keep in mind that the default sh in ubuntu is not bash, but dash
<cassio> bulmer, it because you haven't see it...
<Shaffox> the both are installed, and still FF says  I'm missing the plugin
<eobanb> bullgard2, as of edgy (or maybe dapper) anyway
<bulmer> cassio: why not run tomcat in a server and just do your development in laptop?
<iosdfjdosi> how do i install it to a usb drive?
<iosdfjdosi> pen drive?
<eobanb> !usbdrive
<cassio> I can't even use code completion with Eclipse 3.2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iosdfjdosi> !usbdrive
<lukaswayne9> Jowi: alright.. Will that grab dependencies that are already installed on the internet machine, but are not in main already?
<K3nto> LordLimecat: where did you find your config.WTF file
<bulmer> cassio: vim not enuff?  :)
<LordLimecat> config.wtf?  thats located in the wow folder/wtf
<erik_> hello
<eobanb> iosdfjdosi, http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=installing+ubuntu+to+usb+drive&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<LordLimecat> think theres one in the subfolders for your accounts, too
<bulmer> cassio: you can turn off the app server running on eclipse noh?
<eobanb> iosdfjdosi, there are countless articles about this subject
<gopp> iosdfjdosi easy
<cassio> bulmer, nope... I'm using lots of plugins for Eclipse... it helps me a lot, its more productive... I use vim just to program C or Perl
<gopp> iosdfjdosi go to pendrivelinux.com
<iosdfjdosi> ok
<sureshot> hey dtolj i guess i cant install ubuntu i cant find any of my 6.06 so i am stuck
<gopp> iosdfjdosi go to www.pendrivelinux.com
<erik_> I've a question about hardware recognition on the Desktop and Server version of Edgy
<Jowi> lukaswayne9, not sure actually....
<tovella> Shaffox: is firefox telling you the java plugin is missing, or some other plugin?
<LordLimecat> K3nto: has this issue always occured?
<K3nto> yes
<LordLimecat> where did you get your wow install
<LordLimecat> from a windows box?
<LordLimecat> or fresh install
<bulmer> cassio: but plug-ins only works after you have it running on the app server noh?
<K3nto> fresh
<cassio> bulmer, if fact app server in Eclipse runs as a plugin for Tomcat... it's not native, just a bridge for the installed server
<LordLimecat> ...for lack of anythin better to do.....
<LordLimecat> try reinstalling video drivers?
<cassio> bulmer, nope, they run during development
<erik_> My LANCOM Airlancer MCMCIA card is automatically recognised om my desktop version of Edgy but not on my server installation of Edgy. What is going wrong?
<K3nto> hold on
<LordLimecat> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<gopp> iosdfjdosi http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<cassio> like plugins for unit tests
<LordLimecat> i followed the instructions there
<K3nto> LordLimecat: thers no config.WTF
<bulmer> cassio oh okay.
<LordLimecat> .....want me to send mine?
<LordLimecat> it should have general settings
<shmeel> i have a problem with my internet connection. it's wireless, xchat, gmail checker, and some internet sites work on ubuntu edgy, but gaim and stuff like google news/images don't. but everything works fine on my virtual computer which i'm running in edgy. any ideas?
<LordLimecat> but i THINK its auto created anyways o.0
<eobanb> erik_, the server install doesnt include the gnome-desktop metapackage, and therefore doesnt include network-manager and a few other things.
<K3nto> LordLimecat: pleas :)
<Shaffox> tovella, a yellow bar with 'additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page'
<erik_> eobanb: is it the network-manager that sees and configures the network cards?
<tovella> Shaffox: what page?
<LordLimecat> SET locale "enUS"
<LordLimecat> SET hwDetect "0"
<LordLimecat> SET gxColorBits "24"
<LordLimecat> SET gxDepthBits "24"
<LordLimecat> SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
<eobanb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shaffox> tovella, http://www.net-force.nl/challenge/level201/
<cassio> is there the possibility of anything failing at my laptop if i upgrade to Edgy?
<eobanb> erik_, why are you installing -server on a laptop
<erik_> eobanb: MythTV
<eobanb> cassio, it's *possible*
<cassio> like, some programs not working right and so on ?
<cassio> eobanb, ohh nooo
<cassio> eobanb, truly?
<K3nto> LordLimecat: oh i though you were going to dcc it
<erik_> eobanb: I'm going to configure the card from the command line but first it will have to show up as a device
<michelmichel> hi there all - is there anyone here that can help with installing the infamous artec t1 an2235chip?
<LordLimecat> back
<eobanb> cassio, anything is possible.  if the machine works perfectly well as is, and it's important for work, then stick with what you have.
<LordLimecat> o.0
<erik_> eobanb: when is type dmesg on the desktop I get a lot of line concerning the card
<LordLimecat> whats easiest way to send short of copy paste
<erik_> eobanb: Dmesg om the servers just tells me that a card is inserted
<cassio> eobanb, I  agree with you. Im just trying to change it to see if Eclipse will run better in my machine with Edgy...
<eobanb> erik_, yes, okay, i understand
<LordLimecat> k3nto, you there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-0cdv00n.cable.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> erik_, i dont know the precise solution to your problem.  does it show up in ifconfig ?
<michelmichel> dvb usb card - artec t1 with the an2235 chip.... anyone?
<erik_> eobanb: no
<LordLimecat> K3nto: are you there?
<LordLimecat> i have to leave in like 2 minutes
<eobanb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tovella> Shaffox: that pages does indeed appear to include a java applet.  perhaps you should double check to see what firefox says.  enter this in your web address bar: "about:plugins"
<K3nto> LordLimecat: yes sorry
<LordLimecat> lol
<K3nto> i made a config.wtf file
<erik_> eobanb: thanks, I'll have a look at the documentation
<LordLimecat> alright, can you message me on another IM? i cant send thru irc
<eobanb> michelmichel, sorry, i'm unfamiliar with that particular card.  what does it do?
<LordLimecat> and i dont wanna flood
<eobanb> !paste > LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> i have aim, msn, icq
<shmeel> i have a problem with my internet connection. it's wireless, xchat, gmail checker, and some internet sites work on ubuntu edgy, but gaim and stuff like google news/images don't. but everything works fine on my virtual computer which i'm running in edgy. any ideas?
<LordLimecat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eobanb> shmeel, virtual computer?
<eobanb> LordLimecat, ???
<shmeel> running windows XP on vmware server
<LordLimecat> woot
<shmeel> and all the internet stuff works perfect
<michelmichel> eobanb: artec t1 is a usb dvb card
<LordLimecat> k3nto
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8410/
<LordLimecat> be sure to edit the realm and name
<LordLimecat> my script memory is also pretty high
<LordLimecat> 98 megs
<eobanb> michelmichel, ohh, i misread, i thought you said dvd earlier.
<LordLimecat> may want to edit that
<K3nto> okay thanks
<LordLimecat> finally, allmy graphics details are pretty high
<eobanb> michelmichel, it might just work as a v4l interface
<LordLimecat> they cannot be changed ingame
<LordLimecat> you have to edit the wtf
<K3nto> i have 2gb ram
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how I can make my desktop, two separate work spaces, instead of one huge desktop on a dual monitor system?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8404/  there is my xorg.conf
<LordLimecat> oh, and theres a small patch in it--use the home and end keys ingame for a suprise
<LordLimecat> super zoom out
<LordLimecat> its legal too
<LordLimecat> :D
<K3nto> cool
<LordLimecat> max view distance has  been pumped up--you can see all of darkshire with the end key
<shmeel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<michelmichel> i think it is a much more compliacted issue - been spending days on getting it working on various distros and google is full with people trying to get it work...
<eobanb> michelmichel, ah, okay.  has there been any confirmed success?
<michelmichel> i need to find someone who actually got it working on ubuntu
<michelmichel> linuxtv has some instructions that seems a bit dated, ubuntu forums has some but they didnt work for me
<K3nto> WOOOHOOOOO
<LordLimecat> WOOT
<K3nto> thanks limecat
<LordLimecat> you have beryl?
<LordLimecat> or compiz?
<K3nto> no
<K3nto> what are those
<LordLimecat> its even better with them
* jlgaddis yawns as he prepares to push out DST updates to the Crackberries.
<K3nto> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LordLimecat> you can rotate the desktop while its running
<LordLimecat> lemme show you some screenies
<playah0> out of interest
<eobanb> michelmichel, unfortunately i live in the US where we we use ATSC instead of DVB, so i can't really help you too much, michelmichel, but do know that if anyone has gotten it to work, then it should be possible to get it working on ubuntu.
<K3nto> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LordLimecat> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7167734@N03/
<LordLimecat> check it
<eobanb> LordLimecat, we've all seen beryl
<LordLimecat> with wow?
<sureshot> hey what is on the 6.10 dvd
<michelmichel> that what i'm here for...:)
<LordLimecat> those are beryl with WoW pics
<LordLimecat> its a sight to behold--ima try running 2 accounts at once with it
<Wuilliam> !Beryl LoRez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl lorez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> holy mother!!!
<K3nto> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LordLimecat> indeed
<eobanb> can we please stop this...
<Wuilliam> LoRez: !beryl
<LordLimecat> k3nto, you have aim?
<eobanb> take this to #ubuntu-effects
<K3nto> msn
<LordLimecat> viper2040_@hotmail.com
<LordLimecat> msg me
<crdlb_> LordLimecat, you know irc has PM right?
<LordLimecat> cant do it till i register
<Lord_Maynoth_42> limecat is not pleased
<LordLimecat> and being an irc noob who rarely uses it
<LordLimecat> indeed
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<crdlb_> LordLimecat, that takes like 2 seconds
<LordLimecat> i dont know how nor care to register
<LordLimecat> well/
<LordLimecat> if someone wants to paste the command
<eobanb>  /msg nickserv help , LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> j
<LordLimecat> k
<cables> LordLimecat, crdlb, you can just join a nonexistent channel and it will create it for you.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here know a way to automount partitions temporarly?
<jacob333> How do i uninstall beryl
<LordLimecat> that i kno about, but i rarely use irc, so msn is more ideal
<eobanb> jacob333, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<tovella> I have installed many computers for families who have children of multiple age groups.  I need a way for them to automatically logout from an x-session.
<jacob333> ok
<jacob333> thnks
<quaal> anyone here use jackfield with ubuntu/beryl ?
<eobanb> LordLimecat, if you dont have some pressing question, then please ask it; otherwise this is not a place to discuss irc in general or freenode policies
<cornell> Ok, question...  I've an application, KeePassX, when one hits ctl-v, it provides text to the most window that had previous focus, and then it minimizes.  The problem is that there's no icon, nothing on the taskbar or desktop or anywhere else, I can find.  If I do ps aux|egrep keep, it shows up, so it's running.  But how do I unminimize it.  Or how do I get it to minimize to an icon?  This is on an AMD64 with Ubuntu.
<oem> what media player can i use to listen to my mp3's ?
<eobanb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and for godsakes limcat dont say you like automatix or autopackage... it will get u banned LOL
<Jowi> !players | oem
<ubotu> oem: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<eobanb> Lord_Maynoth_42, what do you mean by temporarily
<LordLimecat> ive used automatix, its a good way to learn to fix stuff
<K3nto> LordLimecat: whats ur screen name i cant find it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> use xmms for music and vlc for all video formats
<LordLimecat> viper2040 underscore
<Lord_Maynoth_42> automatix installs vlc
<LordLimecat> and vlc ownz?
<LordLimecat> k3nto, whats yours
<Lord_Maynoth_42> vlc rules for all video formats
<K3nto> Kent
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I just wish they would update the repos to the current version
<K3nto> lol
<LordLimecat> hurry, i have to go and we're spamming :(
<cisforcojo> anyone good with installing new iconsets?
<_pirinto_> I wish to make a complete backup of / which resides on /dev/hda, to an USB-attached IDE Harddrive. I know that I might have to boot from a LIVECD to do that. But which method do you find to be the easiest and less painful?
<K3nto> use PM then
<kent> K3nto: hello there.
<LordLimecat> cant, nickserv isnt responding
<ryanakca> Where can I find just the circle part of the Ubuntu logo, on a transparent background?
<eobanb> LordLimecat, seems fine to me
<K3nto> kent: hey
<eobanb> ryanakca, you could try doing it yourself in gimp
<crdlb_> LordLimecat, try NickServ
<kent> K3nto: did you meen to highlight me? :)
<eobanb> crdlb, irc nicks are not case-sensitive
<K3nto> kent: nope, just telling that guy my name
<kent> K3nto: ok. we share the same name then. :)
<LordLimecat> ./msg NickServ help gets no response
<K3nto> kent: yep
<edgymike> Ok, making progress on my sound problem.  So I reinstalled the module, however I cannot get it to load.  it  says module not found, even though I see it in the modules directory.  Is there something I need to do to get modprobe to see the module?
<edgymike> FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 not found.
<cisforcojo> has anyone installed custom icons in GNOME?
<eobanb>  /msg nickserv help
<eobanb> LordLimecat, without the period or space.
<LordLimecat> no response
<K3nto> "/msg NickServ REDISTER passawora
<LordLimecat> i did
<LordLimecat> no response
<K3nto> no quote
<K3nto> o
<LordLimecat> again, no response
<LordLimecat> just im me?
<K3nto> are you in gaim
<LordLimecat> or send me your name
<LordLimecat> i use kopete
<eobanb> LordLimecat, it works absolutely fine for me.  do you understand how your irc client works with private messages and notices?
<LordLimecat> yes
<LordLimecat> i do
<LordLimecat> not an expert
<LordLimecat> but i have a msg box open for him
<LordLimecat> and i can say anythin, but no response
<crdlb_> LordLimecat, /join #lordlimecat
<K3nto> i omed him
<dimeotane> If you want an OS free latop to buy here it is:    http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2007/022807-dell-lenovo-linux.html
<K3nto> pm
<eobanb> yes, and please, stop spamming this channel.
<K3nto> he can see it
<tovella> _pirinto_: if you boot from a liveCD and pop in a blank DVD, a dialog box should popup, asking you what you want to do - like create a new data CD.
<dimeotane> Damn.. only a month ago i was looking for that!
<pawlo> Witam
<Lord_Maynoth_42> nothing for me either limecat
<eobanb> dimeotane, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pawlo> ZMam problem, moze mi kto pomc ?
<eobanb> dimeotane, although i do agree it's great news :)
<dimeotane> and helpful!
<eobanb> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tovella> _pirinto_: choose the drive that contains your / partition, and you should be well on your way.
<codecaine> how can you use grep to only get 6 characters?
<codecaine> thats your looking up
<cables> Does anyone know how I could stop X from starting when I boot the LiveCD?
<tomas_> I am viewing a website, it requires flash 9.0 but i already have it, still not running
<tomas_> what else could i do
<dignick> ubotu: i tried super grub disk, but everything I try it says error 15: file not found or says it can't find the partition.
<eobanb> tomas_, do other flash sites work?
<tovella> how can i find a program to auto-logout from an x-session? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8416/
<crdlb> tomas_, go to about:config
<tomas_> like youtube?
<cables> tomas_, you might want to double-check your flash version by going to about:plugins in firefox
<_pirinto_> tovella: I want to clone an IDE disk to another IDE disk (that's hooked up to the computer through an USB.-adapter
<bhz-> I will pay $20 via paypal if you DoS someone for several hours. message me if interested
<eobanb> tomas_, any flash site at all.
<tomas_> i can see youtube
<eobanb> tomas_, make sure it's not just a problem with one site.
<slavik> what is a good newsgroup reader?
<crdlb> tomas_, I mean about:plugins
<eobanb> tomas_, if only one site doesnt work, then it's probably that site's temporary problem rather than your own fault
<slavik> bhz-: this is a support channel
<crdlb> tomas_, youtube only requires flash 7
<tovella> _pirinto_: partimage is what i would use for that.
<eobanb> bhz-, please leave now.
<pawlo> Hello i have a problem
<rbil> slavik: I like knode
<_pirinto_> So I just wondered if I can do that with the GPARTED LiveCD
<cisforcojo> bhz- was booted out of #linux just now
<tomas_> here
<pawlo> can you help me ??
<bhz-> slavik I need support in kicking someone's ass
<_pirinto_> tovella: thanks I'm downloading the iso right now. Just wanted to make sure thanks a lot
<Carstone> How do i make Windows XP the default system to boot in my GRUB boot loader?
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Seveas> eobanb, ?
<slavik> bhz-: sorry, we don't support your kind around here :)
<IndyGunFreak> Carstone: its in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tomas_>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<tomas_>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89-172-24-64.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Carstone> cool IndyGunFreak ill take a look.
<slavik> Seveas: bhz- is attempting to solicit someone into doing 'mean things'
<eobanb> slavik, he already got it
<Seveas> slavik, saw it, thanks :)
<pawlo> how i can at the ubuntu mount .nrg file ??
<slavik> sorry, broken hand, can't type as fast :P
<slavik> pawlo: .nrg is a nero image, try to convert it to ISO first ...
<eobanb> there is a version of nero for linux though
<pawlo> <slavik> i try, but this dont work
<R[a] ndom> isnt nero the same as iso?
<R[a] ndom> with just a diff't extension?
<eobanb> i have no idea how it might be able to handle .nrg though
<R[a] ndom> nrg I meant
<eobanb> R[a] ndom, that is totally possible.
<R[a] ndom> cause I'm pretty sure in nero you can just change the extension to .iso while saving
<TheVault> Can someone help real quick? I just installed Ubuntu 6.06(because my dang computer would not boot my DVD drive cause I have 6.10 on a DVD) and it was booting from the CD Drive. Anyway, I managed to install 6.06 and I know your able to upgrade to 6.10 using the CD. Well I was reading if you do the gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade command, that it will start upgrading from the CD. Well what command would I use if I wanted to upgrade f
<slavik> R[a] ndom: I am not sure, but likely
<pawlo> i have a .nrg file on the dvd disc, and i can't open that disc
<cisforcojo> why would an icon theme change all icons but mp3s? (from what I can tell the filename and path for the mp3 icons are correct as well0
<R[a] ndom> hm. theres a program called nrg2iso
<R[a] ndom> so there must be a difference
<dignick> Anybody: I've booted super boot disk floppy and so i'm at the grub command line.  how can I now install grub to the mbr to boot windows?
<R[a] ndom> either that or its a renaming progra, :)
<tovella> _pirinto_: yes, i think there's a way to clone a partition using gparted, as well.
<slavik> tovella: or by using dd :)
<bullgard2> TheVault: Please google for 'Ubuntu 6.06' and 'Upgrade'
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89-172-24-64.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by nalioth
<TheVault> bullgard2: Thats how I was able to find out that command
<eobanb> dignick, i'm unfamiliar with 'super boot disk floppy' and it's particular settings, so i dont know.  you can install grub from an ubuntu live cd however
<eobanb> !grub > dignick
<_pirinto_> tovella: I think that livecd contains partimage
<slavik> eobanb: or from knoppix :P
<TheVault> bullgard2: Instead of CD rom, I was it to point to my DVD drive instead so I can begin upgrading to 6.10
<tesuki__> how do I add more PATHs to Gnome Terminal. I can do it for bash. but it dosn't add in gnometermian
<eobanb> slavik, well of course, but then again, this is #ubuntu, not #knoppix, so...
<tovella> slavik: that would be another way i'd consider doing it (dd) from a livdCD.
<Jarhead756> has anyone heard of someone getting lightsrcribe to work in ubuntu? i know its' possible on any rpm based distro, but the last time i tried converting those rpm's to deb's, it didn't work.
<slavik> eobanb: ubuntu is not exactly intended to be a livecd distro ...
<eobanb> slavik, of course it is.
<poe-t> hi
<mindstate> is it possible to upgrade my Mesa 3d Driver from 1.2 to 1.3?
<bullgard2> If you have a DVD with 6.10, yes do it.
<tesuki__> jarhead756: compile from source?
<slavik> eobanb: then there are many things missing which is a discussion for another time/place
<Jarhead756> tesuki__: i don't think there is a source, unless you know of one...
<poe-t> is there a ubuntu 6.10 live DVD available for download?
<eobanb> slavik, of course.  but i'm just saying that it'd work fine for installing grub.
<eobanb> poe-t, indeed there is
<TheVault> bullgard2: instead of the gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade command, what command would I use to go to my DVD drive?
<poe-t> is there a ubuntu 6.10 live DVD available for download? all I could find was a live cd ;-(
<cisforcojo> how do you change default icons for MIME filetypes in gnome?
<Evil_`> What could I use for burning CD's?
<dignick> eobanb: i meant super grub disk.  i can't boot the live cd, easily anyway.I'm just looking for a command to install grub to the mbr - presumably its the setup command?
<poe-t> eobanb, could please direct me to it or the torrent of it (preferrably) or ftp?
<Evil_`> well, burning DVD's
<bullgard2> TheVault: Wait a moment. I'll be back here.
<cables> Evil_`, GnomeBaker on Gnome, K3b on KDE.
<poe-t> eobanb, does it allow to show off beryl to windows guys?
<eobanb> poe-t, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<TheVault> bullgard2: Alrighty
<NegativeSpace> Hi, can someone tell me what "source" does?
<eobanb> poe-t, scroll all the way down to the bottom
<poe-t> eobanb, thank you!
<eobanb> poe-t, the liveCD? no
<NegativeSpace> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eobanb> poe-t, once ubuntu is installed, you can install beryl
<cisforcojo> anyone?
<MadP3nGu1n> does anyone know of a good theme site?
<mindstate> is it possible to upgrade my Mesa 3d Driver from 1.2 to 1.3?
<rolnyzx> what was the command to know the version of xyz program?
<Dr_willis> gnome-look.org kde-look.org
<K3nto> woot WoW runs, wine rules!
<MadP3nGu1n> yea been to thoes
<MadP3nGu1n> any besides them?
<cisforcojo> art.gnome.org
<cisforcojo> deviantart.com
<eobanb> http://art.gnome.org/
<MadP3nGu1n> thx
<eobanb> yeah
<K3nto> how can i uninstall crossover
<cisforcojo> how can I change a mime filetype icon? (specifically for mp3)
<eobanb> K3nto, ask the crossover people, not us.  it's a commercial product; they should be supporting it.
<K3nto> ok
<slavik> someone call for me?
<cisforcojo> K3nto: u should be able to do it in synaptic
<K3nto> ok
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how I can make my desktop, two separate work spaces, instead of one huge desktop on a dual monitor system?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8404/  there is my xorg.conf
<TheVault> how would i change this command for a dvd drive? gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<K3nto> cisfrocojo: nope its not there
<poe-t> eobanb, I can use it as a live dvd and installation dvd right?
<eobanb> poe-t, yes, it is the same thing.
<eobanb> TheVault, if you open nautilus and navigate to your dvd drive, you can see what the path to the mounted volume is
<TheVault> wheres nauilus located?
<mindstate> is it possible to upgrade my Mesa 3d Driver from 1.2 to 1.3?
<poe-t> eobanb, thank you. I'm going to try to convert some people w/it ;-)
<tovella> TheVault: on my machine, the CD drive and DVD drive appear the same.
<TheVault> eobanb: wheres that located?
<eobanb> TheVault, nautilus.  nautilus! the file manager, you know
<TheVault> oh
<eobanb> poe-t, good luck to you with that :)
<poe-t> mindstate, if the newer version is not in the repo why do you need that?
<mindstate> poe-t, to play a game
<TheVault> alrighty, lemme see....I am trying to upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10. I have an external DVD drive so thats why I am asking
<eobanb> poe-t, i'd advise installing it before demoing though, for speed purposes mainly
<eobanb> and so that you can customise it
<tovella> gotta go eat (& feed my dogs) ...later.
<TheVault> SWEET
<eobanb> get it to work?
<TheVault> Thanks guys, I just opened it up and found the cdromupgrade file and double clicked, put it in terminal and now its doing its thing
<poe-t> eobanb, well.. yeah that would be best but I'll have to demo it first ;-) speed comparable to knoppix?
<eobanb> poe-t, well i'm just saying that any liveCD tends to be much slower than the desktop equivalent.
<poe-t> mindstate, can you try to convince your game to use h/w accel ?
<eobanb> poe-t, especially to boot up
<dignick> Anyone: I'm trying to install grub to the master boot record [setup (hd0)] , but I'm getting error 25 disk read error.  Can anyone help or tell me where I can get help?
<poe-t> eobanb, of course
<alejandra> hi
<informatica> hola
<eobanb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mindstate> poe-t, not sure
<edgymike> This is a weird problem: I'm trying to modprobe an alsa module I installed, but I'm getting FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 not found.   I can clearly see the module in the directory though
<alejandra> ke onda gabriela
<alejandra> :p
<informatica> ale
<eobanb> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<informatica> soy jesus
<informatica> quien eres tu
<informatica> quieres se mi amiguita
<eobanb> ...
<alejandra> soy alejandra
<alejandra> klaro ke kiero ser tu amiga xD
<informatica> ok
<poe-t> mindstate, I stopped using acceleration a month ago in my debianbut afaik h/w accel srivers supply replacement for Mesa3d. maybe simple links to that will do?
<poe-t> drivers*
<eobanb> informatica and alejandra, i can see that you're both from the same IP address.  please stop trolling
<dignick> eobanb: i've looked there.  there is nothing I can see relating to the errors I am getting.
<Steve_C2> HI, I'm a Linux-ubuntu newbie and I need some help connecting to a windows 2000 system and to a network printer on my home network.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Steve_C2 about samba | Steve_C2 see priv msg from ubotu
<erUSUL> Steve_C2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<Steve_C2> I have installed samba but still having problems
<eobanb> Steve_C2, specifically...?
<Steve_C2> eobanb, what would you like to know
<sivik> anyone here use teamspeak
<eobanb> Steve_C2, just what you mean by 'still having problems'
<eobanb> no one can help you unless you say what exactly the error is.
<Steve_C2> eobanb, not printing
<eobanb> hm, i wonder if that's a difference between XP and 2k..
<Steve_C2> eobanb, the printer is added but when I do a test page nothing comes out. The job appears in the print queue
<eobanb> Steve_C2, you mean it appears on the 2k machine's print queue?
<informatica> gabiota
<eobanb> so you can see it from there?
<sivik> anyone here use teamspeak?
<bullgard2> TheVault: Are you still here?
<eobanb> sivik, no need to ask more than once.
<sivik> eobanb: ok
<eobanb> bullgard2, i believe he parted
<informatica_> hola gabi}
<Gabiotica> Hola Ale
<eobanb> informatica, please stop.
<bullgard2> eobanb: Thanks for info.
<eobanb> bullgard2, there, he's back.
<Steve_C2> eobanb, the printer is added and I'm able to go into properties and print a test page but nothing comes out
<bullgard2> TheVault: Are you still here?
<eobanb> Steve_C2, uhm, so really this is a windows problem.
<eobanb> not an ubuntu problem.
<TheVault> Yeah I am here
<TheVault> I just found it
<TheVault> I opened the DVD drive, found the upgrade file
<bullgard2> TheVault: What did you find?
<TheVault> ran that in terminal and now its upgrading away
<Steve_C2> eobanb, I kinda doubt it since the printer works fine in windows on my network
<bullgard2> Congtrats!
<TheVault> bullgard2: Found the cdromupgrade file under my DVD drive, ran that in terminal
<TheVault> Thanks Bullgard2
<eobanb> Steve_C2, i'll ask again: does the test page show up on the 2k machine's print queue, or the ubuntu one?
<TheVault> I am a big time linux noob
<xelados> I downloaded the VMware tarball (101 mB), but have no idea how to actually install it. It seems like it's already compiled, and I can't find a README or anything that outlines how to install.
<TheVault> and already figuring things out :D
<Steve_C2> eobanb, the system I'm on right now using linux is a dual booted system with XP and ubuntu. The printer works fine when printing from XP
<jack> hello all
<sivik> xelados, there should be a .sh file in that folder
<jack> can anyone help me with a general problem?
<sivik> jack: what is that problem
<bullgard2>  TheVault: OK, good luck. I'm leaving
<TheVault> Alrighty
<TheVault> Later
<eobanb> Steve_C2, that is not what i am talking about.  i'm asking this: when you print the test page from ubuntu, does it show up on the 2k machine's print queue?
<sivik> xelados, it shoudl be like install....sh
<Steve_C2> eobanb, I know it shows up on ubuntu, I'll go look and see if it appears on the win2000 system
<xelados> There's a vmware-install.pl
<eobanb> Steve_C2, yes, please.  that is what i have been asking all along.
<xelados> as well as an 'installer' directory
<eobanb> xelados, well assume you run the script then.
<TheVault> What will happen once my upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 happens? Will I still have my files & things?
<jack> sivik: well i actually have kubuntu, but when i went to boot it this morning, it goes to load, and instead of giving me a gui login like usual, it just gives me a command line
<eobanb> sudo ./vmware-install.pl , xelados
<slavik> TheVault: yes
<eobanb> TheVault, yes
<slavik> eobanb: beat you :P
<TheVault> slavik: Thanks. What about my login & things? Will I have to re-setup that stuff?
<Steve_C2> eobanb, their are no documents showing up in the print queue on the windows 2000 system
<slavik> TheVault: no, the only thing that gets updated are all the packages (kernel, drivers, programs, etc)
<eobanb> TheVault, assuming you're dist-upgrading rather than re-installing from the disc, everything will still be there, including your gdm configuration
* skirk SkirK is Away: Try to Coding
<sivik> jack: theres a file that you have to edit that starts in run level 5 rather than run level 3 but i can't remember the name of the file
<TheVault> alrighty, I'll take your word on that as I have no idea on what your talking about(me=linux noob)
<eobanb> Steve_C2, is this what you are doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<thompa> is there some way to get real player to work in 64 like mepis64 does?
<sivik> how do i tell if i have a multiple programs open trying to run sound
<xelados> Umm..
<`nicola> since I installed firefox 32 on a 64 system using a tutorial. Now I ask myself if I will ever be able to put the firefox icon here http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Schermata.png
<`nicola> thanks
<Steve_C2> eobanb, let me go check
<vaughn> help: What is the japanese input method used in ubuntu fiesty?
<TheVault> Someone had asked me a good question and the question was this: "Why did you decide to use ubuntu"
<mindstate> is it possible to upgrade my Mesa 3d Driver from 1.2 to 1.3?
<jack> sivik: im a little new to linux in general, what are run levels and how do i access them?(i can navigate through command line pretty well, just need a path)
<xelados> It seems like I have to compile something for my CPU, but I don't know where my C header files are.
<xelados> I've installed build-essential before, so I know I have them.
<TheVault> I told them that, screw viruses and spyware and they got the point :P
<xelados> I just don't know where.
<codecaine> I have  64bit processor but I use the 32bit distro more support
<thompa> im just wondering how to get real player to work on ubuntu64?
<codecaine> 64bit just good for faster encryption etc
<eobanb> xelados, are you talking about your vmware installer? i highly doubt you need to compile anything.
<slavik> jack: run levels are used to separate 'modes' in which ubuntu runs, 1 run level might start something that another one doesn't
<MadP3nGu1n> im trying to install a login screen and i get an error..this is not a tar file..it is
<eobanb> MadP3nGu1n, do others work?
<Steve_C2> eobanb, essentially yes. I will follow the instructions and will get back to you in a minute
<slavik> jack: /etc/rc?.d where ? is a number from 1 to 6 or S
<xelados> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your
<xelados> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<xelados> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 
<xelados> Sorry for the spam
<eobanb> Steve_C2, okay, good; and make sure to try disabling bidirectional support
<TheVault> quick question: Where can I find more information on Fiesty(7.04 of Ubuntu)
<sivik> jack, i can't remember the file name
<slavik> TheVault: I wouldn't suggest using it unless you are fine with (possibly) losing things
<eobanb> xelados, i dont know, sorry
<xelados> Damn. :\
<sharperguy> anwyaweo [ o otig e w3yeHG?
<eobanb> sharperguy, say what?
<MadP3nGu1n> well i only tryed the default login screen..but i downloadeda new one and cant install it
<jack> sivik: thats ok, someone on the other channel said something about my X not working because i can use command line, but no gui
<vaughn> help: What is the japanese input method used in ubuntu fiesty? Anyone?
<TheVault> slavik: No, just wanna know what new features & upgrades and things, whats improved
<sharperguy> anyone know why gnome-nethack always crashes?
<slavik> TheVault: search the wiki :)
<eobanb> MadP3nGu1n, well try some others and see if those work.  i just want to see if it is only a problem with that one, or all of the ones you are downloading and trying to install.
<TheVault> Thanks :D
<TheVault> This linux noob is learning alot :)
<slavik> TheVault: the wiki usually has info and such
<slavik> TheVault: good :P
<eobanb> TheVault, join #ubuntu+1 for 7.04 info
<TheVault> alrighty :D
<daedra> has anyone successfully installed cmus?
<daedra> !cmus
<vaughn> any japanese language user here? or can anyone point me to the irc of japanese ubuntu user?
<ubotu> cmus: Lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 428 kB
<eobanb> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<crdlb> daedra, I'm a big fan of mpd + ncmpc
<vaughn> ah.. thanks eobanb
<eobanb> vaughn, also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installing_Japanese_Input_and_Fonts
<daedra> crdlb: I've resorted to mp3blaster for now, but your option sounds a bit complicated for me
<crdlb> daedra, It's really not hard
<daedra> crdlb: what I was looking for was cmus
<daedra> !ncmpc
<ubotu> ncmpc: text based audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1+svn-r3362-1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 332 kB
<crdlb> daedra, is it failing to install?
<daedra> crdlb: yes.
<printerproblems> can anybody here help me get a lexmark z600 working on amd 64?
<crdlb> daedra, in what way?
<printerproblems> i have packages but they are for i386, idk if thats the problem
<daedra> crdlb: I added the best repo I could find (grml.org) and it has problems getting the gpg key
<eobanb> printerproblems, you are running 64-bit ubuntu?
<printerproblems> yeah
<xelados> printerproblems: Try using 'sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <debfile>'
<xelados> That's what will allow you to install a 32-bit app
<arn> hi, is there any player that can paly "vdo" extention movie?
<printerproblems> ok
<arn> sorry "vob"
<Dr_willis> vdo? thats a new one.
<crdlb> daedra, cmus is in universe
<daedra> is it?
<sivik> Dr_willis, how do i tell if i have multiple programs trying to run my sound drivers?
<Dr_willis> vob?thats  easy.. vlc can do that.. so can others..
<xelados> Blah, it seems like support for 64-bit Ubuntu is sketchy on VMware.
<daedra> try getting it...
<eobanb> arn, that's a video object file, probably a DVD rip.  VLC, mplayer, etc will play it fine
<xelados> -_-
<Dr_willis> sivik,  never noticed.. :) i dont have problems if that happens with my sound card.
<crdlb> daedra, according to ubotu
<arn> ok
<dtolj> how do I set library path to point to different dir?
<xelados> Is there anything 64-bit can do right? I figured using a 64-bit OS would've helped my system and bring out the power of my CPU..
<crdlb> daedra, it doesn't appear to be in dapper
<daedra> paste from apt-get install cmus: "Package cmus is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<aib> why is proftpd configured to use IPV6 by default? how do I disable this?
<printerproblems> xelados, yes me too
<printerproblems> does it not?
<aib> the log file is chock full of IPv6 errors :(
<crdlb> daedra, but mpd and ncmpc are in dapper
<daedra> crdlb: :(
<xelados> Well, it seems to, printerproblems, but software support for 64-bit isn't as broad as 32-bit.
<printerproblems> xelados, one problem im having is that these packages are just folders
<daedra> crdlb: I hate being restricted by the limitations of a certain distro
<xelados> So 64-bit users end up having to either hack or wait to get some programs with decent support.
<printerproblems> i have to open them with the package installers
<printerproblems> yeah i might have to use vista for awhile but id much rather get things working in ubuntu
<xelados> Oh, I'd gladly dualboot if this blasted computer would do it right.
<xelados> I've done it before.
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how I can make my desktop, two separate work spaces, instead of one huge desktop on a dual monitor system?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8404/  there is my xorg.conf
<xelados> GRUB kept erroring on me when I tried.
<printerproblems> u have a 64-bit but u cant dual boot?
<xelados> Error 18, something to do with the partitions.
<dtolj> when searching for libraries does anything take precedence over LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<Steve_C2> eobanb, ok I did as instructed and still no go
<rbil> printerproblems, xelados: 64-bit Linux really only gives on access to more RAM. Hardly necessary on a workstation, but beneficial on a server. On a workstation, one typically wants to be able to run more userspace programs and assorted drivers, so using 32-bit makes more sense.
<xelados> I could easily backup my /home and a few config files and try again.. but I'd need to borrow my friend's laptop so I can get support as I go along.
<xelados> rbil: Does that mean running a 64-bit Linux is pointless unless you need the extra RAM?
<rbil> xelandos: for a workstation, probably
<xelados> This box is for working/desktop usage. Hardly a server. :P
<TheVault> Question: Is there any open source programs that allow you to control other peoples computer(like say I wanna control my laptop or vice versa or wanna help a friend out?)
<printerproblems> but if im running a lot of video editing and sound editing programs
<printerproblems> wouldnt it be beneficial to have more access to the ram
<dtolj> TheVault: realVNC
<rbil> xelandos: certainly won't give you any more speed, but as you're finding will constrict what will run
<verner> ok, xorg won't start, I get an error with something like: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but this X module has the version 1.0-9746
<TheVault> Oh alrighty. Another quick question, whats a good program that plays MP3 files?
<verner> what do I do?
<rbil> printerproblems: only if you've got a terabyte of RAM :-)
<dtolj> TheVault: xmms
<printerproblems> ive got a gig?
<dtolj> TheVault: nice and small
<xelados> Well damn. In that case, I think I'll download and burn one of the vanilla Ubuntu isos or something.
<TheVault> and one final question. I play alot of AVI files, MPG and things, what program would I use to play those files?
<dtolj> TheVault: did u get your Ubuntu to boot up?
<rbil> printerproblems: 32-bit will handle a gig easily.
<walrus> ppl, how can i know some program's dependencies ???? e.g. : "depends" on win32 ...
<CyBerHigh> Hello, I am having a hard time getting stackless python to install on my system
<xelados> I feel like an idiot for nabbing a 64-bit one
<xelados> :|
<printerproblems> haha ok
<CyBerHigh> I run configurea nd get this
<CyBerHigh> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<CyBerHigh> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or director
<dtolj> TheVault: mplayer with codecs
<Dr_willis> TheVault,  any of several players can play most all of them
<TheVault> dtolj: I sure did
<CyBerHigh> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> TheVault,  vlc, mplayer, xine, totem,
<TheVault> so I just need the codecs
<Dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<walrus> ppl, how can i know some program's dependencies ???? e.g. : "depends" on win32 ...
<eshaase> does ubuntu's installer support the setup of a LVM system?
<TheVault> Thanks guys :) what a very helpful room!
<rbil> printerproblems: I can't remember now the exact cutoff point where 64-bit becomes useful in terms of amount of RAM, but it's way up there. More than you'll ever pack into a workstation computer
<dtolj> walrus: its should say when in Synaptic
<printerproblems> dang i dont feel like reinstalling
<eobanb> in my opinion, there is no real reason for most desktop users to run 64-bit linux even if they have a 64-bit CPU.
<daedra> crdlb: ok, I'm trying out this ncmpc thing
<dtolj> TheVault: get the codes from mplayer site
<printerproblems> but wont 64-bit handle 1 gig better than 32-bit will?
* Dr_willis agrees with eobanb 
<rbil> printerproblems: no
<xelados> printerproblems: Nah. 32-bit runs up to 4 gB of RAM
<daedra> crdlb: and when I Browse no files appear
<Dr_willis> 1 gb? i though it really only mattered at 4+gb of ram.
<Steve_C2> eobanb, any more ideas on how to get my printer to work?
<xelados> so basically you shouldn't use a 64-bit OS unless you have more than 4gB of RAM
<xelados> Or so it seems.
<daedra> crdlb: even when I run it from a dir full of music
<eshaase> does ubuntu's installer support the setting up of a system with LVM?
<printerproblems> haha dang
<xelados> Makes ya feel silly, huh?
<dtolj> TheVault: or better yet install Automatix
<printerproblems> lol yeah
<xelados> I'll probably retry dualbooting today after I backup some important files.
<slavik> eshaase: you have to manually edit the partitions, then you can have lvm, I think
<eobanb> !automatix > dtolj
<TheVault> dtolj: Automatix? Whats that do?
<walrus> ppl, how can i know some program's dependencies ???? e.g. : "depends" on win32 ...
<eobanb> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<slavik> eshaase: in the installer that is
<TheVault> heh, even the bot says not to use it lol
<eshaase> slavik: so in the process there is a step to setup lvm?
<xelados> walrus: If you're using dpkg or something similar, it won't install without satisfying dependencies and will let you know what you need.
<printerproblems> thevault, its just fine for multimedia codecs
<slavik> walrus: in synaptic, find the package and look at the process
<dtolj> TheVault: well its good for some things
<TheVault> oh i got ya
<slavik> eshaase: check the isntaller, I think it is there, but I am not 100% sure
<TheVault> what about upgrading Firefox? it will do that to?
<sureshot> hey all i am using fc6 but the command is the same i would think could i have help mounting a unix cd
<verner> ok, in case someone didn't see it: xorg won't start, I get an error with something like: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but this X module has the version 1.0-9746
<xelados> Hmm.. is Fluxbuntu32 stable enough yet?
<sacater> anyone here who is good at perl, uses ubuntu and the TEA package, please join #sacater
<eobanb> xelados, i have no idea.  probably not.
<slavik> sureshot: mount -t 9660 /dev/cdrom /mount/point
<TheVault> Will automatix update Firefox as well?
<eobanb> no automatix questions please.
<xelados> verner: You need to either upgrade the kernel or downgrade the module
<walrus> slavik, i know that, i didnt explained myself well =$, lets suppose i have compiled myself a shared library and i want to make sure it has linked well to its dependencies ...
<eobanb> ask in #automatix
<TheVault> sorry eobanb
<TheVault> jumping there now
<daedra> crdlb: ...
<rbil> TheVault: yes
<TheVault> Thanks
<slavik> walrus: then no idea, sorry, unless when you do ./configure, it tells you about missing stuff
<verner> xelados, well as far as I can see I got the newest versions both places
<walrus> slavik, dont worry ... thx anyway :):) ..
<sureshot> slavik i dont think it is a 9660 it says on it to mount -t cdfs-o noversion /dev/rx*c /dev/cdrom i dont understand this
<xelados> verner: I had a similar problem once.. I tinkered around with the versions and eventually straightened it out.
<slavik> walrus: check out #ubuntu-motu, they have some ideas
<printerproblems> why is it so hard to just get a ppd file for a printer
<verner> xelados, ok, I'll try, thanks
<slavik> sureshot: have you seen the manpage for mount?
<Dr_willis> printerproblems,  printer company may or may not release the specs... is the biggest problem ive seen
<xelados> verner: No problem.
<eshaase> slavik: ok, thanks
<rbil> printerproblems: what printer?
<sureshot> yes call me dumb but man pages seem to alud me in meaning
<sureshot> slavik yes call me dumb but man pages seem to alud me in meaning
<sigix> hi guys... I'm having wireless connectivity issues and could use some help, everything from iwconfig, lshw to modprobe seem to checkout, I can "appear" connected but no network traffic, also, I can never get a dhcpoffer
<rbil> sureshot: man pages gives you syntax, unfortunately, not many include examples
<alex__> hello :) can anyone help me get sound working? (newbie)
<slavik> sureshot: the basic syntax for mount is: mount -t fstype /dev/ice /mount/point
<Steve_C2> rbil, were you asking me about my printer problems or talking to smeone else
<rbil> Steve_C2: talking to someone else
<Steve_C2> rbil, ok
<sureshot> slavik does ubuntu handle cdfs as it says and is that /dev/ice or /dev/device
<Bakefy> how do I set line in to be my audio capture device?
<yurimxpxman> What's the easiest way to get full gstreamer support for nautilus' sound previews?
<slavik> sureshot: /dev/ice is for you to understand, but masically you mount a device to a mount point
<slavik> sureshot: not really sure, shouldn't the cd automount anyway?
<sureshot> ok thanks
<yurimxpxman> hey, how do I get MP3 support in the sound previews in Nautilus?
<sureshot> slvaik is it not a standard cd it is a vms cd and it is supposd to mount in unixe by this means
<J-_> When reporting a crash, is there an option to report the /var/crash/<_usr_whatever.1000.crash> file?
<alex__> I put in a cd but i get no sound, anyone have any suggestions
<slavik> sureshot: are you running within a VM?
<Steve_C2> I need some help printing to a network printer from a ubuntu system. I can add the printer, check the properties, but when I print a test page nothing happens.
<Steve_C2> I should add that I'm a real linux newbie
<sigix> Steve_C2: This is typically a driver issue, try using a different driver
<sureshot> no not yet but will be shortly i guess i will have to mount it in vms it says how to do that as well thanks for your help as soon as i get a 6.10 cd i am comming back to ubuntu
<Steve_C2> sigix, what driver would you suggest
<Dr_willis> Steve_C2,  checking the  /var/log/cups/  logs may help also.
<slavik> sureshot: are you using vmware?
<sureshot> those guy on the fedora channel dont give noobs a chance
<leo|server> how do i activate UTF-8 for vsftpd?
<sureshot> slavik yes open vms
<sigix> depends on printer, usually a straight postscript driver will work basics
<Steve_C2> Dr_willis, I'm not sure if I'd recognize what is wrong or not
<Enselic``> Is there any program that allows me to calculate fourier coeffecients?
<slavik> sureshot: your cdrom should be linked to the virtual cdrom ...
<Dr_willis> Steve_C2,  but its a place to look at least . :)
<crdlb> daedra, you still there?
<sureshot> slavic it will be in vms getting ready to boot it up
<daedra> crdlb: yeah
<sigix> Dr_willis is right, check it and post any errors etc... here
<printerproblems> my alien isnt converting these rpms to debs for some reason
<printerproblems> i keep gettin directories
<daedra> crdlb: I was just saying I'm having problems setting up ncmpc
<rbil> printerproblems: I'll ask again, what printer do u have?
<zoli2k> Hi, I want to clean up an ubuntu edgy installation from X related apps, Is there an easy way?
<printerproblems> lexmark z600
<Steve_C2> The driver that is installed says it is foo2hp and that it is recommended and suggested
<daedra> I put the browse page up and none of my files are listed
<sureshot> slavic booting the emulator now and vms so thanks alot
<crdlb> daedra, is your nick registered?
<sigix> Steve_C2, how is the printer networked, SMB, TCP/IP?
<sureshot> slavik booting the emulator now and vms so thanks alot
<printerproblems> rbil, i was doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657
<Joeeigel> K3nto?
<slavik> sureshot: so you have an os (ubuntu?) in vms, correct? if so, then ubuntu should see a regular cd drive as vms is supposed to 'fool' it into doing so
<printerproblems> i got to the last step but im getting folders instead of debs
<daedra> crdlb: yes
<printerproblems> i try to open the folders with gdebi but i get an error
<[MINE] Devy> Hiya what to do when ubuntu think i got a 19inch lcd but i got a 20 inch lcd? Tried newest and older nvidia drivers, but no luck. it still think im sitting with an 19 inch so i cant get the res up to 1600x1200
<crdlb> daedra, then PM me
<Steve_C2> sigix, I installed samba and when I picked the type of connection I choose windows smb
<sureshot> slavik dont understand i am running simh in fc6 it runs the vms
<sigix> did you enter in your credentials?
<amena> hi. is there no texlive in ubuntu LTS version? (is there a way to get hold of texlive anyway?)
<slavik> sureshot: what do you have inside of openvms?
<K3nto> Joeegel: sry
<K3nto> im here
<K3nto> i was playing wow
<Steve_C2> sigix, it asked me to signon if that's what you mean
<edgymike> yay! Got sound working, thanks Jowi and bulmer
<slavik> K3nto: what server?
<sureshot> slavik nothing i am running linux first then running vms inside it
<Steve_C2> sigix, on the windows side I logged in as the user and their password. Then it asked me to sign on again for my linux system where I entered my username and password
<Jowi> edgymike, you found out why the modprobe hung?
<slavik> sureshot: I see ...
<IceBear> hi there
<sureshot> how would i do it your way
<K3nto> slavik: boulderfist
<sigix> hmm... I would look in the logs as suggested before...
<K3nto> slavik: do you play in windowed mode?
<Funcod> Hi
<Helmi> g'evening guys. i'm just trying to upgrade edgy to feisty on a test machine but the update-manager tells me everything is up2date. (starting with -d of course and also did the .gnupg-workaround)
<Helmi> any ideas?
<IceBear> can you guys help me with a quick question please? how do i deactivate the xserver autostart?
<Steve_C2> sigix, ok
<sureshot> slavik how would i do it your way
<slavik> K3nto: full screen
<slavik> K3nto: durotan :)
<K3nto> nust
<K3nto> nuts*
<Funcod> i just wana inform the admin of the ubuntu website that on ie 6 theres an enormous gap on the website
<Funcod> and u have to scroll down
<slavik> sureshot: openvms runs just inside linux?
<Funcod> to see the content
<slavik> sureshot: a good place to ask would be the openvms people ...
<Funcod> its not the right place for this?
<sureshot> slavik i would have to go to the forums the channels are dead no one there so thanks for your help
<rbil> printerproblems: maybe try this guide? http://finebushpeople.net/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=65
<slavik> sureshot: np :-\
<jamx> im trying to install Herd 5, but it freezes at the "migrate documents/settings" point
<jamx> any ideas?
<printerproblems> rbil, pretty much the same thing
<Funcod> hello?
<printerproblems> exactly the same actually
<dtolj> jamx: GNU Herd?
<printerproblems> my alien wont conver them idk why
<rbil> printerproblems: so alien isn't working?
<printerproblems> im getting folders instead of packages
<jamx> dtolj: no feisy herd 5
<jamx> feisty
<printerproblems> well it might be because there i386
<printerproblems> rbil, if i sent u my rpms, could u convert them and send em back as debs?
<rbil> printerproblems: possibly? but sometimes u have to just wait for some period of time with alien before a deb actually gets written
<Funcod> is there anyone here whos working on the ubuntu website?
<rbil> printerproblems: seems to stall, but must be working in memory
<dtolj> Funcod: no why?
<printerproblems> ive been here for a while, i dont think its gonna make any debs
<slavik> well azureus doesn't like the sun 1.5 jre
<Funcod> there's a problem
<jamx> no one has an idea how to fix it ? ;/
<rbil> printerproblems: I've noticed that with the odd rpm I've converted
<Funcod> in the rendering of the website
<Funcod> in ie 6
<printerproblems> noticed what?
<rbil> takes time to get the deb written
<Funcod> a big problem
<Narqulie> Ok.. How can I edit Xorg.conf (since it's read only)
<ffxr> can someone tell me what these modules are, ive been trying to fix my audio, no i want to identify any unnessary modules in my modules file : lp  rtc sbp2
<dtolj> Funcod: interesting try on #ubuntu-devel
<erUSUL> 9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9^9
<Funcod> k
<Funcod> thx
<printerproblems> rbil, well its making folders instead of debs
<jamx> Narqulie:sudo gedit xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> erUSUL: what are you doing?
<Dr_willis> Narqulie,  its writeable by the root user only.  :)
<jamx> im trying to install Herd 5, but it freezes at the "migrate documents/settings" point
<rbil> printerproblems: it starts off placing things in dirs, and then eventually creates a deb from those dir/contents
<dtolj> Narqulie: sudo pico Xorg.conf
<Steve_C2> sigix, the access log looks good. It appears the printer install was successfull. The error log however has several errors. I copied a small portion, should I paste it here?
<lorenz> guys, i need quick help please'
<printerproblems> rbil, how long can that take?
<Dr_willis> ffxr,  lp = line printer, rtc = real time clock, (i think) spb2 = not sure.. :)
<xelados> If I'm about to try dualboot again, should I disable my backup drive in my CMOS to ensure nothing gets installed to it, then re-enable it after the OSes are installed? I've had GRUB error 18s in the past..
<apokryphos> lorenz: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<lorenz> I ruined my xorg.conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<rbil> printerproblems: I don't know exactly, but give it 10 minutes and see
<lorenz> yes, I don
<lorenz> believe it is in there
<printerproblems> ok its already been like 15
<lorenz> just, I ruined the xconf.file - now I cannot start ubuntu
<printerproblems> and wont it show progress in the terminal
<K3nto> !window
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !windows
<Narqulie> Thanks dtolj Dr_willis and jamx :D
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lorenz> I know what I did wrong, can I somehow open the xorg.conf and repair it
<K3nto> heh
<ffxr> ok thats two, ll have a look for spb2 in google .. thanks Dr_willis
<K3nto> i was hoping for something cheeky
<lorenz> please help me with that
<dtolj> lorenz: Narqulie has same issue
<jamx> blah this sucks
<jamx> ..
<rbil> printerproblems: been awhile, but no, I don't remember there being any indication of progress. It just eventually does it. Strange, but that's been my limited experience. I too thought it wasn't working, but eventually I had a deb
<Steve_C2> lorenz, how about using a live cd?
<lorenz> really
<aLeJaNdRa> Hiiii
<lorenz> yes, I am using it now, how can I access the file system
<printerproblems> ok
<sergo> hello; what i need to do to play cs 1.6 on ubuntu
<Steve_C2> lorenz, I'm a linux newbie myself but I thought you could access the file system
<lorenz> I hope so
<aLeJaNdRa> somebody can  tellme how i can to talk wit somebody  in privacy
<aLeJaNdRa> ?
<lorenz> does anyone know how I can access the file system using the live cd
<printerproblems> why cant a 64-bit system run 32-bit applications?
<crdlb> aLeJaNdRa, /msg person message
<printerproblems> cant it just use half the processor?
<yipe> whenever I try to log into my edgy install, it tells me that "system is shutting down in one minute!"
<HymnToLife[] > lorenz, just mount it
<HymnToLife[] > like for any other filesystem
<lorenz> how, hymn
<dtolj> lorenz: can you mount it goto Administration->Disks
<yipe> this is right after a reboot
<HymnToLife[] > lorenz, with the mount command :)
<lorenz> admin, then disk
<lorenz> I dont find disks there
<rbil> printerproblems: because the bytes are different sizes, so the whole binary is different
<shark-1> im in dire need of help :(
<Steve_C2> lorenz, can you get to where it says storage? if so you should be able to see your disks and then right click and select mount
<shark-1> i cant install ubuntu and ive been trying for an entire week
<crdlb> lorenz, when you start ubuntu press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Steve_C2> sigix, any ideas on my printer woes?
<tt1> b
<printerproblems> rbil, so if i run 32-bit my processor will still run at the same speed right?
<lorenz> now I have one big black screen
<shark-1> i get to the partitioning part of the install and it freezes when it begins partitioning the root filesystem
<scizzy> ok guys I got a challenge for you... I'm very VERY new to ubuntu (from windows yesterday).  So I am just learning... I finally got my broadcom wireless working with ndiswrapper but I have to continuously open the terminal and type in "sudo depmod -a" and after that "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime I RESTART my laptop just to get the wireless working?  How can I have my settings saved how they are now so that when I turn it on, it works 
<crdlb> lorenz, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> printerproblems,  yes. i run 32bit disrtos on all my 64bit machines
<rbil> printerproblems: how long ago did u install 64-bit ubuntu? if you're just getting started, maybe spending a half hour and installing 32-bit version will save u much grief later?
<Dr_willis> printerproblems,  no problems whatso ever.
<shark-1> if someone could help me that would be wonderful
<Dr_willis> printerproblems,  i see no reason for most people to use 64bit
<printerproblems> ok, yea i just got 64-bit ubuntu yesterday
<shmeel> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<printerproblems> brand new on an athlon 64
<rbil> printerproblems: well, now's the time to dump what u got and start over. won't take that long and you'll be happier in the long run
<printerproblems> yeah your right
<lorenz> now I have one big black screen
<printerproblems> ill cya guys later
<shark-1> any help me?
<scizzy> I finally got my broadcom wireless working with ndiswrapper but I have to continuously open the terminal and type in "sudo depmod -a" and after that "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime I RESTART my laptop just to get the wireless working?  How can I have my settings saved how they are now so that when I turn it on, it works right away???
<thomazzz> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate on a live cd?
<Funcod> i have a question : why should i use ubuntu over pc-bsd?
<shark-1> meh i may never get ubuntu working
<Bublik> hello all, from cold siberia! ;)
<K3nto> shark-1: try making another cd, and defragging
<shark-1> how do i defrag
<Steve_C2> lorenz, sorry I can't be of any more help. I'm going to leave the channel since I'm not getting any where on my printer issue. I'll try back later.
<Joeeigel> Shark, are u using Windows?
<K3nto> its a windows system too
<shark-1> i have a live cd of dapper edgy and feisty none work
<shark-1> no i dont use windows
<tesuki__> on windows in firefox to go back in history i pressed backspace. what is the needed keystroke to acheve the same result?
<Joeeigel> Then i cant help you Defrag
<K3nto> mac?
<poningru> shark-1: what are you trying to do?
<Bublik> shark-1, windows - is a bad!
<tesuki__> (on ubuntu with firefox)
<scizzy> I finally got my broadcom wireless working with ndiswrapper but I have to continuously open the terminal and type in "sudo depmod -a" and after that "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime I RESTART my laptop just to get the wireless working?  How can I have my settings saved how they are now so that when I turn it on, it works right away???
<shark-1> i was using edgy then tried to upgrade to feisty broke my system and tried to reinstall and now the partitioner stops at the root filesystem
<shark-1> i dont use windows
<Bublik> scizzy, card work in monitor mode?
<shark-1> been trying with every version for a week
<scizzy> whats monitor mode
<shark-1> some reason they all freeze
<scizzy> i just migrated from windows yesterday
<Bublik> for sniff packats
<Bublik> packets
<K3nto> shark-1: ive never had to defrag in ubuntu
<slavik> Bublik: ndiswrapper will never do monitor mode ...
<scizzy> how do i use it
<scizzy> ah
<Bublik> slavik: xepobo! ;)
<poningru> shark-1: you dont have to defrag any of the lin file systems
<shark-1> its weird cuz i have never seen these before
<scizzy> all I need to know is how the crap to save my settings or whatever so I dont have to input those 2 commands everytime
<lorenz> guys, how can I change the xorg.conf in recovery mode
<poningru> shark-1: this indeed is weird
<lorenz> please help me, I cannot start ubuntu any more
<shark-1> well how can i reinstall ubuntu
<dtolj> lorenz: System->Administration->Disks
<poningru> shark-1: have you tried an alternative cd?
<slavik> scizzy: make a script :)
<scizzy> haha
<kane77> lorenz, reconfigure it?
<shark-1> i have for feisty and it does the same thing
<scizzy> isn't there a way that it should save in some file
<shark-1> then just live cd's for dapper and edgy
<Bublik> scizzy: use hand and head ;)
<poningru> lorenz: are you at a command line?
<dtolj> lorenz: the black screen is bash
<slavik> scizzy: try sudo depmod -a ???
<scizzy> well thats the thing, im very VERY computer savvy, but ubuntu (or any linux) uses a lot of things that I'm not used to... I'm so used to windows and just click on an exe to install and everything, now I gotta compile and stuff
<Bublik> interesno, esli zdes napisat XYU, to zabanjat? ;)
<scizzy> slavik, i do...
<poningru> lorenz: login and type 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup0'
<thomazzz> anyone know how to change the refresh rate in ubuntu?
<slavik> scizzy: gentoo you have to compile and stuff
<Dr_willis> 'used to windows is NOT 'computer savvy' ' heh heh
<kuma> hi, is there a way to connect to a file server and edit source files online with my local text editor?
<scizzy> slavic, i have to type that in everytime when I start my pc to get the wireless working, i dont want to do that
<dtolj> lorenz: do you have backup of Xorg.conf
<scizzy> i mean i build computers and stuff like that, i know my way around
<poningru> lorenz: then type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<shark-1> im trying dapper right now
<lorenz> yes, shoudl have
<Dr_willis> with linux - its all about learning the fundamentals. :) the rest is easy
<slavik> scizzy: in ubuntu, you open synaptic, search for what you need and install, without the need to search for some weird program through google
<woz1> hola
<shark-1> just got it to boot the live cd
<lorenz> now I tried reconfigure-xorg
<jikbag> i am using beryl on edgy.  new windows are getting placed on the bottom.  how do i set new windows to be placed on top?
<thomazzz> do you guys know anything?
<poningru> !beryl | jikbag
<slavik> thomazzz: no
<ubotu> jikbag: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shark-1> jikbag #beryl
<scizzy> slavic, so what could i use... any suggestions, and what for
<poningru> scizzy: hold on
<scizzy> ok
<scizzy> thx guys so far
<shmeel> jikbag
<jikbag> shmeel
<Bublik> mans, if i wanna view shadow from windows - what i use?
<shmeel> go to the main menu for beryl
<Funcod> im asking it again
<Funcod> i have a question : why should i use ubuntu over pc-bsd?
<kuma> anybody here knows how can I minimize the XChat to the tray?
<scizzy> (now i just have to google and figure out how to get my native windows resolution back 1280x800)
<slavik> scizzy: depends on what you need to do
<bernard1> Can anyone help a beginner with ndiswrapper for Ubuntu? If so PLEASE pm me.
<slavik> kuma: check the settings in xchat
<shark-1> kuma click the icon
<shark-1> in the try
<shmeel> jikbag, then go to level of focus stealing
<shmeel> and change it to none
<poningru> !resolution | scizzy
<ubotu> scizzy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bublik> scizzy, apt-get install 915resolution
<poningru> bernard1: hold on
<slavik> scizzy: ati video card?
<dtolj> kuma: double click titlebar
<rbil> Funcod: because distros that start with a "u" sound nicer than ones that start with a "p"
<scizzy> I just need something that will keep me from avoiding typing "sudo depmod -a" and "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime
<lorenz> thank you guys, worked
<bernard1> Ok poningru
<mike1o> is there a way to install kvirc 3.x ?
<kuma> sslavik hark-1 dtolj thanks
<Funcod> rbil
<scizzy> no i have some basic sis one in my emachines m5405
<Funcod> ur funny ? :)
<jikbag> shmeel: what is taht under? window management? visual effects?
<mike1o> !italian
<shark-1> kuma np
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<slavik> scizzy: like I said before, write a script and make it run on boot up or when you login
<shmeel> the first window that shows up when you open window manager
<shmeel> it's adropdown menu
<jikbag> shmeel: ok
<Funcod> i mean whats better in ubuntu? compared to pc-bsd ?
<scizzy> slavik, i dont know how to write a script
<scizzy> let alone make it run on boot
<shark-1> froze at 11% again
<shark-1> i may have to go to windows
<Bublik> Funcod, ubuntu best! ;)
<slavik> scizzy: first like is '#!/bin/sh' then every line is a command you do :)
<Funcod> why?
<poningru> scizzy: http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<rbil> Funcod: people here run Ubuntu. I've never run pc-bsd, and you want a comparision?
<kuma> hi, is there a way to connect to a server and edit source files with my local text editor?
<Bublik> Funcod, pc-bas its BSD for kiddy!
<poningru> bernard1: whats the trouble?
<Funcod> lol
<Funcod> i wanted arguments :)
<Bublik> Funcod, yes ;)
<poningru> kuma: how are you trying to connect?
<Bublik> Funcod, no arguments!
<slavik> save and make it chmod +x, then add the full file path into ~/.profile
<slippyr4> kuma: yes, if you were to use samba, or nfs, or similar, to mount some shared bit of the server on your local filesystem
<jikbag> shmeel: found it, THANK YOU!
<bernard1> poningru: Is this tutorial accurate? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Install
<Bublik> Funcod, pc-bas its bad clone of freebsd
<Funcod> k
<shark-1> does anyone know why my linux install freezes when creating the / filesystem
<slippyr4> shark-l freezes for how long?
<kuma> poningru: dunno, normaly i use a FTP Client and duplicate my online files locally, and upload anything i edit.
<poningru> bernard1: yes but first can I ask couple of questions?
<dan_k> can someone help me plz?
<Bublik> shark-1, maybe bad blocks?
<bernard1> Yes poningru
<poningru> bernard1: which card do you have?
<poningru> as in which chipset?
<shark-1> Bublik, what would i do in that case?
<bernard1> One moment
<Bublik> shark-1, maybe
<dan_k> can someone help me
<dan_k> i got a problem
<Bublik> dan_k?
<dan_k> before installing linux
<Xenguy> kuma: you can ssh into a remote server and edit files (this is a command-line approach)...
<kuma> slippyr4: can you tell me more about it? where can I found information to use those? does this works in any server or the server must have samba support?
<dan_k> i have wireless internet
<shark-1> this channel needs a ticket system
<Joeeigel> Good Dan.
<Xenguy> kuma: also some editors (vim, emacs) can edit remote files
<dan_k> so i have to install a program from netgear
<bernard1> poningru: I'm unsure how to check this.
<Joeeigel> Yes shark, it does
<dan_k> but is for windows 2003 or WINxp
<kuma> Xenguy: but i can't use my local text editor (like Kate) to edit them, or can i?
<poningru> !sshd | kuma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> bernard1: whats the brand of you card?
<shark-1> cuz lots of people have problems but half dont get help
<NickGarvey> !ssh | kuma
<ubotu> kuma: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bernard1> My wireless adapter is SMC
<dan_k> mine is a usb adapter
<slippyr4> kuma: the server would need samba support.
<poningru> bernard1: what is the model number?
<Joeeigel> Shark, yesterday, i got help, but there was so many people asking, i didnt notice it
<kuma> ubotu, ok i'll read those
<slippyr4> kuma: alternatives are to download the files with sftp or scp, edit them, then reupload
<slavik> kuma: you answered to a bot :)
<Xenguy> kuma: only if your local Kate has the ability to edit files remotely
<poningru> Xenguy: thats kde he is probably running gnome
<kuma> slippyr4: yes, that's my current approach, i want to change it
<bernard1> SMC2862W-G
<bernard1> If thats not what you're looking for, I can give you my serial # and a link to the website where you enter it
<Xenguy> poningru: he mentioned kate specifically
<jikbag> did they decide to use compiz or beryl for feisty?
<poningru> bernard1: can you run this on a command line: lspci -v
<bernard1> sure
<poningru> and then look for your model number
<slavik> jikbag: beryl I think
<shark-1> i have been trying to install ubuntu for a week but no matter what version it freezes when its partitioning my root filesystem what do i do?
<poningru> er wifi card
<poningru> shark-1: my guess is install it on the full hard drive instead of going to partitioner
<slippyr4> shark-l do you get any kernel messages in one of the console screens? or, get a terminal and dmesg,
<jikbag> slavik: i know they were leaning toward beyrl, but i saw something the other day that said compiz was the choice
<shark-1> poningru, i did
<shark-1> slippyr4, ?
<bernard1> poningru: I'm on Windows at the moment
<poningru> bernard1: oh...
<poningru> bernard1: hold on then
<kuma> Xenguy: how can i check if my kate has online files support?
<poningru> I gotta research
<shark-1> slippyr4, the kernel is fine it doesnt error when loading
<bernard1> Ok
<bernard1> This is very appreciated
<thcmonkey> anyone know where i can get some decent icons?
<slippyr4> shark-1: no. but many disk drivers report disk errors when they occur. you using graphical or text install?
<xamox> can I have just tasks shown on my task bar per desktop (I'm running beryl)
<shark-1> slippyr4, graphical
<bernard1> shark-1: If all else fails, try re-burning.
<thcmonkey> wish i could run beryl :(
<Xenguy> kuma: check this out: http://www.nuxified.org/article/remote_file_management_with_kate_and_konqueror
<shark-1> bernard1, i have burn 4 cds and used 1 from ubuntu
<Friar> Speaking of compiz/beryl... anybody else run into this problem? I tried out Feisty Herd 5 on two of my machines, and when I turn on Desktop Effects, the wobbly nonsense seems to work fine, but none of the contents of my windows display. I saw a bug report on launchpad that sounded roughly similar, but not much in the way of confirmation or any talk of workarounds.
<shark-1> bernard1, all fail
<slippyr4> shark-1 : start a new console and type dmesg, press enter. any disk IO related errors listed?
<bernard1> Interesting, I'm not sure then - stick with someone else :)
<kuma> Xenguy, wow, thanks
<shark-1> slippyr4, lemme get it booted again then i will
<Xenguy> kuma: yw (I googled for 'kate edit remote file')
<emet> is compiz more stable then beryl ?
<i> how i can play me program?plese help me
<slippyr4> also shark-1: are you making the filesystem yourself (perhaps in gparted) or is the installer doing it for you?
<dk321> hi
<shark-1> slippyr4, the installer has done it for me but after it has been crashing i have tried to do it
<slippyr4> i: what's the problem
<dk321> i am having problems with connecting to the internet with linux :(
<slippyr4> shark-1 and it's just the same?
<dk321> i got a wireless internet
<dk321> and the adapter is USB
<shark-1> slippyr4, yup
<ikonia> !wireless >dk321
<dk321> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rbil> shark-1: what kind of hard drive is it. only one?
<slippyr4> shark-1 ok. restart and have another go, and look at dmesg
<Friar> sorry, power surge knocked me off for a bit... if anybody responded, I didn't get it
<shark-1> rbil, its a seagate 300g and its the only hd i have
<rbil> shark-1: sata, ata?
<rbil> shark-1: any existing partitions on it?
<mitsuhiko> hoi
<tabman> can I play .rm files in ubuntu ?
<shark-1> rbil, no existing partitions and its sata
<mitsuhiko> anyone here using an ati card and has got compiz working?
<crdlb> !restrictedcodecs | tabman
<Scunizi> shark-1: what file system are you trying to use?
<shark-1> Scunizi, ext3
<shark-1> Scunizi, thats what ive used before
<mag_> helllo, when i boot with a usb-disk plugged in the system hangs, how can i solve this ?
<up365> tabman, I play .rm files with Realplayer
<Scunizi> shark-1: I had problems with Sata and ext3.  Switched to ReiserFS and worked fine.
<Friar> mitsuhiko -- I was actually just asking a question about that -- what happens when you try?
<slippyr4> mag_ hangs how? does linux at least partially start? and errors?
<shark-1> mag_ i had that unplug the drive when starting up
<tabman> up365: real player through Wine ?
<slippyr4> scunizi: the filesystem and the physical interface type are totally unrelated
<mitsuhiko> Friar: well. last time i tried which was. hmm. about two months ago i just wasn't able to load the composite extension
<mitsuhiko> afair that doesn't work with fglrx
<up365> tabman, no I have Realplayer thru ubuntu
<ffxr> hi i wanna reconfigue xserver but not the gfx card part just the monitor section is there a switch or something i can add to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to achieve this?
<Scunizi> Shark-1: slippyr4: your right... is the SATA on the "0" connector or "1" connector and how is the bios set.
<mag_> shark-1, well thats very inconvienient , but thqts what i am doing for now ... but a solution should look different
<tabman> up365: what is the package name for real player ?
<mag_> slippyr4, well the system starts to boot and after 5s it hangs
<slippyr4> scunizi: "0" connector? "1" connector?
<shark-1> Scunizi, i dunno
<slippyr4> mag_ do you see anything to do with linux? or is it just your bios stuff ?
<TKitch> Hello :)
<mag_> well grub loads and than i start to boot the kernel
<jontec> how do I add a monitor? like... clone my desktop display?
<slippyr4> shark-1: try it again, look for any block device errors in dmesg
<mag_> and i get  a lot of usb related messages
<codecaine> whats a good program to stream mp3s so you friends can listen to what your listening to on a webbrowser?
<jontec> I don't see it in administration or preferences
<slippyr4> mag_ : are you using edgy or dapper
<Friar> mitsuhiko: I'm running Feisty Herd 5 right now on two different machines, one has a Radeon 9500 and the other has a Mobility Radeon X600... Herd 5's got an option called "Desktop Effects" which as far as I can tell is using Compiz. It starts up, and some of the eyecandy works (wobbly windows and such) but the contents of my windows don't seem to redraw properly.
<codecaine> jontec under system
<yipe> whenever I try to log into edgy, it tells me that the computer will be shutting down in one minute
<crdlb> codecaine, mpd + icecast
<mag_> codecaine, gnump3d is the thing you are looking for
<up365> tabman, I got downloaded linux version
<codecaine> ty
<yipe> it never does actually shut down
<Friar> I can see the contents of the windows when I resize or the like, but it doesn't continue to update. It set me up with the "ati" xorg driver by default.
<TKitch> I'm having some Keyboard issues, even before I can install Ubuntu.
<shark-1> slippyr4, when i type dmesg all this stuff goes down the screen fast
<jontec> codecaine: umm... I don't see it in system > preferences or system > administration
<shark-1> slippyr4, too fast to read
<mitsuhiko> Friar: i'm still using edgy here
<slippyr4> shark-1: yeah, but any errors would be at or near the end.so just look at the end stuff when it's finished
<mag_> slippyr4, edgy
<ernz> Hi, I rebooted my PC today and found that my xserver has died. I has to sudo reconfigure xserver-xorg to "nv" drivers to get it to work again. Has anyone else experienced this after the restricted-modules update, or is it just me?
<mitsuhiko> too lazy to upgrade :)
<jontec> I need my monitor. T_T
<Scunizi> slippyr4:  the motherboard typically has two connectors for the SATA drive.  One is primary and the other secondary.  Sometimes it's hard to tell the differance.  With only one drive the computer default to it.  W/ Ubuntu or Linux it's better to have the drive in the primary typically labeled 0 (zero)
<codecaine> jontec you using gnome
<codecaine> what are you trying to do?
<jontec> codecaine: yes... trying to connect a monitor to my system
<Divid_80> hola
<slippyr4> scunizi: there is no concept of primary or secondary in SATA. the interfaces are all distinct. There may be 0, 1, 2 4 or even 8 of them
<Friar> mitsuhiko: If you're curious and have the time/bandwidth to spare, you might download the herd 5 cd and just run it as a livecd. That's how I checked initially. Probably not worth doing a full install until the real deal's actually released. Not too far off now.
<alecjw> hi. i have a SATA hard drive. what modules might i need to drive it?
<slippyr4> mag_ can you boot *without* the usb stuck in?
<mitsuhiko> Friar: 3d effects work from the live cd?
<mag_> slippyr4, yes works fine
<rbil> codecaine: http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=151&highlight=stream#151
<Scunizi> slippyr4: Yep.. but it made a difference on my system... maybe his too.
<TKitch> I'm having trouble with the LiveCD.  I boot off of it, and it the keyboard does not respond.  (The system reads it, and I can three finger salute it, but in menu it does not respond.)
<up365> tabman, Realplayer 10 for linux
<ernz> Can someone (anyone) please give me a negatory on my question, so I can confirm it is my own screw up and not the fault of an update.
<Friar> mitsuhiko: barring the aforementioned problems, yeah. I guess you could say the 3d works, but the 2d doesn't ;)
<slippyr4> mag_ when you try to boot from the USB, when it hangs, does it say something about waiting for root filesystem? or a kernel-panic, unable to find root fs?
<mitsuhiko> Friar: haha
<tabman> I just installed installed java5, where is it installed ?
<shark-1> slippyr4, none
<jontec> I need to use my monitor (actually it's a TV) how do I setup the connection... I cannot find it in gnome like I would in KDE
<Scunizi> slippyr4:  I missed which version he's trying to install.. w/ Dapper you had to do something special.  I may have a reference for it if he's using Dapper
<Scunizi> slippyr4:  that is with SATA
<shark-1> scunizi, i tried dapper feisty edgy
<mag_> slippyr4, no i am not booting from it . and it somehow starts to start linux ... well I will try again to get the excqct error ... one second
<Narqulie> Ok.. Now.. How can I undo , let's say, the installation on new Ati drivers?
<Narqulie> Is there a whole system rollback-thingie?
<Dr_willis> Narqulie,  no.
<Narqulie> Bloody hell :)
<Dr_willis> Narqulie,  apt-get remove whatever.. :) or just edit the xorg.conf to use the other drivers
<yomm> Evenin' !
<yipe> wow, Dapper < Edgy.... please someone help me get back to my edgy install!
<Devy> is there a way to get the native resolution away?
<slippyr4> !hello | yomm
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with nvidia's opengl, and I found that the problem is with apt-index-watcher. the problem is when I work opengl works for 5 seconds, stop for 1 and repeats. Is it ok to kill the apt-index-watcher?
<ubotu> yomm: hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<shark-1> anyway i got to shower i will be back
<yipe> whenever I try to log in it tells me that the computer will be shutting down in one minute
<up365> Afternoon !
<Narqulie> Thanks Dr_willis
<Scunizi> shark-1:  With dapper there were release notes for the Desktop cd.  After booting the live cd, go to terminal and type (sudo /etc/init.d/mdadm stop) then (sudo mdadm --stop --scan) then (sudo vgchange -a n).  I found this info in teh release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606
<yipe> but when a minute comes and goes, it doesn't actually shut down
<yomm> slippy :) loll
<slippyr4> heh
<Enselic``> Isn't there a good Webcam recording app for Ubuntu?
<Friar> mitsuhiko: Actually, now that I poke around a bit more, only the wobbly windows thing works... the "workspaces on a cube" option doesn't appear to actually do anything.
<ffxr> hi i wanna reconfigure xserver but not the gfx card part just the monitor section; is there a switch or something i can use with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to achieve this?
<mitsuhiko> Friar: well. i don't want the effects
<TKitch> Anyone think they could help on a Keyboard issue?
<mitsuhiko> but i want a semitransparent window handle
<Friar> yeah, that appears to work fine for me
<TommyBJ> TKitch: What seems to be the problem?
<slippyr4> ffxr : i don't know, but you could make a backup of your xorg.conf, then reconfig, then restore the old xorg.conf and copy the new monitor section into it
<TKitch> TommyBJ:  I boot off the LiveCD  (*Fresh DL today) and when it boots to the menu to let me install it, the keyboard does not respond.
<sgentry6> anyone have any luck getting the netgear WG111US working on 6.10?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111 says that it is supported out of the box, but I am unable to get an ip
<TKitch> PS/2 Keybd
<ffxr> ahhh clever slippyr4... ithanks : )
<TommyBJ> TKitch: Have you tried it in a terminal?
<TommyBJ> TKitch: As in - starting the system without X
<ikonia> where is the file --> application association menu
<TKitch> TommyBJ:
<Scunizi> Enselic:  Check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362795&highlight=screen+capture
<TKitch> Haven't tried.  The CD goes straight to X.  What's the key to skip to terminal?
<slippyr4> System | Preferences | preferred applications
<rockz> someone use monkey messenger? http://monkeymessenger.sourceforge.net/
<up365> Enselic``, MPlayer with MEncoder according to Comm Ubuntu Docs
<slippyr4> @ ikonia
<Enselic``> Scunizi: ty
<Enselic``> up365: I've got that up and running, but its not very convenient
<slippyr4> oops
<ikonia> slippyr4: I found that but it only has interenet and terminal options
<slippyr4> not that
<TommyBJ> TKitch: Well... if your keyboard was working, it would be CTRL + ALT + F1 for instance... But since it doesn't you have to choose a boot option
<ikonia> slippyr4: ha ha, I thought not
<james296> is there any alternative sites to gaming.gwos.org?
<james296> since that has been hacked
<ikonia> james296: whats that got to do with ubuntu ?
<TKitch> TommyBJ:  Is that an option on the LiveCD?
<james296> ummm, its a site meant for Ubuntu?
<james296> thats one thing
<james296> where else would I talk about this?
<ikonia> james296: this is ubuntu support
<Enselic``> Scunizi: ehm, though that's not what I asked for :/ and btw, recordMyDesktop is the best screengrabber ;)
<TommyBJ> TKitch: Yes. While booting you will be presented whith a few options. I belive it's somethnig like 'rescue' or alike.
<ikonia> slippyr4: any thoughts ?
<Scunizi> Enselilc:  I think the program will allow you to draw a box around what you want to grab and record everything that happens in it... maybe even video
<slippyr4> ikonia: you can do it the klunky way through nautilus
<ikonia> slippyr4: ahhh good cool
<ikonia> didn't think of that
<slippyr4> ikonia: right click on a file, "Open with"
<ikonia> thank you
<TKitch> TommyBJ:  It goes from post to the "Install Ubuntu" screen.  That's where I have no keyboard.
<up365> Enselic``, if you dont mind , whats your webcam?
<slippyr4> ikonia: which is fine for one type of file
<mag_> ok i rebooted and found out when it hangs ... and it boots if i unplug the disk ... so i have a dmesg output now ...
<TommyBJ> TKitch: "post" ?
<jo_> hello, can somebody help me fast with intel graphicscard 915 and tv-out?
<scizzy> ok i got my res. fixed.. can someone walk me through on how to make a script to load at boottime
<Scunizi> Enselic:  Sorry I referanced the wrong link.. the program is xvidcap .. see ..http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52365&highlight=screen+capture
<Enselic``> up365: Creative
<TommyBJ> TKitch: So you do have the keyboard working in X, but it stops after a certain point?
<TKitch> no
<TKitch> Once Linux starts (at all) the keyboard's gone.
<Enselic``> Scunizi: I'm not looking for screencapture, and again, recordMyDesktop is the best one! I'm looking for webcam recorders GUIs
<TKitch> I can only 3 finger salute
<ikonia> slippyr4: ahhhh thats not quite going to work for me
<Enselic``> up365: why do you wonder?
<TommyBJ> TKitch: And it works in the boot menu, right?
<slippyr4> mag_ but did you see any errors at the point it hung?
<Scunizi> Enselic:  you're only looking at the search part of the httP address.  take a look at the thread
<tiHo>    :)
<TKitch> TommyBJ:  No, I can't even use it there.
<up365> Enselic``, USB ? did it work out the box? Sorry for all the questions ,I know you came looking for answers
<slippyr4> ikonia why?
<TommyBJ> TKitch: Well.. Then it's either a keyboard bug or a setting in the BIOS.
<TommyBJ> TKitch: Or just a very wierd keyboard ;)
<Enselic``> up365: np      yeah, USB, it works with mplayer, but the colors are bland, and Camorama appears to view in YUV when the camera sends in RGB, yeah, its USB
<ikonia> slippyr4: as I'm not downloading the file locally I'm opening it from the internet. Plus I could do with setting it globally for that file type rather than right clicking on each file
<jo_> tiHo: did you that?
<TKitch> TommyBJ:  Thanks.  *wanders into the BIOS*  (I've tried 3 keyboards.  Both as PS/2 and with a USB adapter)
<tiHo> jo_  > hi
<yomm> How would I setup the Volume & media keys on my keyboard , they are not recognized ...
<Kuba> hello can anyone tell me how to generate "initrd" after I compiled my kernel?
<TommyBJ> yomm: System -> Settings -> Keyboard shortcuts
<up365> Enselic``, wondering because got this Logitech Quickcam and still working on it
<slippyr4> ikonia: have a look at /usr/share/applications/defaults.lsit
<ikonia> Kuba: you should know if you're building you kernel
<ikonia> slippyr4: big thanks
<slippyr4> ikonia: oops, .list, not .lsit
<yomm> Tommy , I'm not running gnome
<ikonia> no problem, I got you
<TommyBJ> yomm: What are you running, then?
<Kuba> but i don't know
<TommyBJ> yomm: Plan9? :)
<chamberlain> hello everyone
<yomm> Tommy ; xorg + icewm
<Kuba> can anybody help me?
<mag_> slippyr4, yes - well actually there is no error
<}btorch{> hello
<TommyBJ> Kuba: I belive its well described if you just google for it.
<Enselic``> up365: try this:      mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video:width=320:height=240
<chamberlain> kuba, i just got here, whats your question?
<dtolj> Kuba: try #ubuntu-kernel
<slippyr4> mag_ did it say anything about root filesystems?
<mag_> slippyr4, i get : [17179576.628000]  hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found   [17179576.628000]  hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
<Scunizi> Enselic``: try this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375043&highlight=video+capture
<jo_> !botsnack
<ikonia> dtolj: is that a real channel ?
<ubotu> Yum!
<dtolj> ikonia: yea
<ikonia> interesting. Thank you
<slippyr4> mag_ perhaps pastebin your dmesg output, and highlight where it hung
<slippyr4> ikonia: that file == interesting?
<Kuba> i built my kernel now i have only to generate initrd.what i have to type in bash?
<ikonia> no, the channel ubuntu-kernel
<oem__> hi im wondering if anyone can help with my problem with downloading drivers for my dvd/rw
<ikonia> Kuba: you hve just been suggested where to go
<Enselic``> Scunizi: thanks, but I already have it working in mplayer, but I'm looking for something more advanced
<Enselic``> up365: did it work?
<up365> Enselic``, I cant get past the error "check your connection" so I dont even have a picture yet
<slippyr4> kuba: update-initramfs -u
<mag_> slippyr4, than it hangs and when i unplug the disk it continues with : [17179577.524000]  PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.3 (0000 -> 0002) [17179577.524000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D]  -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 193  [17179577.524000]  ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: EHCI Host Controller [17179577.524000]  ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
<ikonia> !pastebin >mag_
<Kuba> "mkinitrd" isn't working
<dazjorz> Hi
<oem__> i do have the installation cd
<ikonia> Kuba: are you listening - you've been suggested where to do
<dazjorz> Is it normal that the Ubuntu installation freezes at 53%? I just burned the cd.
<ikonia> dazjorz: nope
<dazjorz> It happened to me twice
<Scunizi> What web cams are people using that are plug and play in Dapper?
<j1gs4w> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slippyr4> mag_ it's not what i thought it might be then. ooi, can you access that usb key if you plug it in after you've booted?
<dazjorz> Maybe I'll just reburn the CD and try with that
<ikonia> Scunizi: check out compatable ones on a site like linuxcompatible.com
<yomm> dazjorz : did you MD5 check your CD ?
<yomm> it's good practice :)
<up365> Scunizi, there is a hardware compatible list at Linux USB
<shark-1> slippyr4, i was thinking maybe i need to blow my computer out with canned air
<dazjorz> yomm: Actually, no, I'll try that
<chamberlain> hello, anybody know how to set it so you i could make my sound cards line in not be muted when i boot up?
<thee3> is there any way i can use the inbuilt ubuntu usb dsl modem driver with windows?
<yomm> chamberlain : using alsa ?
<Scunizi> up365: ikonia: ty
<slippyr4> shark1: perhaps try to manually put the FS on the disk from a console? do you know how to do that?
<chamberlain> yomm : when i boot up i have to open up the sound application thing, dont know what its called, to unmute it
<scizzy> alright guys i have a very simple question, is it possible to scroll through workspaces...
<shark-1> maybe i will just forget about ubuntu and install vista
<chamberlain> dont ever say that shark-1!
<scizzy> is it possible to scroll through workspaces... ?
<chamberlain> no idea scizzy
<scizzy> damn, thanks
<shark-1> well right now i am having too much trouble with ubuntu and i cant run photoshop and meh
<Originoo> scizzy: use mouseover and scroll
<scizzy> oooo thanks
<sgentry6> anyone able to get a wireless usb card with the rtl8187 chipset working?  The notes on it say that it's supported out of the box, but I can't get an ip address
<chamberlain> shark-1 : that really sucks!
<scizzy> now if only it worked on the desktop too
<thee3> scizzy: ctrl+tab+ arrow key
<shark-1> then i can install vista and run that for photoshop then maybe i could eventually come back to ubuntu
<oem__>  im wondering if anyone can help with my problem with downloading drivers for my dvd/rw
<sgentry6> sorry I meant usb wireless adapter, not usb card
<chamberlain> sgentry ; sorry, i have only used wireless with ndiswrapper
<sergo> hello
<chamberlain> hello sergo
<K3nto> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agliv> Greetings all :)
<sergo> how to create torrent file , my bit torrent client can't create itself
<K3nto> !screensavers
<sergo> =[
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgentry6> Im really hoping to avoid ndiswrapper, but I realize that I may have to do it
<chamberlain> sergo, use azureus
<agliv> Any HD / BIOS freaks spooking bout?
<mag_> slippyr4, yes - do you still want me to paste my dmesg output ?
<Originoo> http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<sergo> chamberlain it's seems that azureus slow my system ..
<chamberlain> sgentry : thats all ive ever used
<slippyr4> mag_ no need
<agliv> sergo: azureus uses much memory
<sgentry6> I see the device being plugged in and pulled out in dmesg, and I saw where it was attempting to link with my ssid under dmesg (I would have assumed that it would have tried to link with my ap)
<sergo> i'm currently use deluge -)
<mag_> slippyr4, its  a fat fs might that be a problem ?
<slippyr4> mag_ it should not matter in the slightest
<Lazergunz> :) Hey guys, what did you have to type in the terminal, for it to run the application so you could add new screen resolutions, and keymaps etc? >.<
<agliv> sergo: what is deluge?
<sergo> agliv: bittorrent client ! :)
<Scunizi> agliv: what's up
<Deep`> !deluge
<slippyr4> sgentry6 : i've not read into your problem here much, but i'm getting on pretty well with the network manager approach to wireless over here. Follow one of the WPA howtos
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<yeniklasor> How to set encoding? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2240160#post2240160
<jojoman02> how do i backup my home folder?
<mag_> i tought so but actually something is not working betwenn loading of usb and loading of usb mass storage ...
<jojoman02> is there a program?
<Andy50> so I reloaded one of my computers from CentOS to ubuntu, everything went fine, but I have a couple of extra HD in there and can't get them to mount
<Andy50> any ideas?
<Deep`> jojoman02, cp? (:
<oem__> anyone please help having trouble with dvdrw driver not installing
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  edit the fstab to mount them correctly ? or are you talking about a deeper prob lem?
<agliv> Scunizi: Hi not too much, trying to help someone out
<slippyr4> mag_ maybe your stick is a bit knackered
<jojoman02> Deep`: nah i don't wanna do that, too many copy/permissions errors
<mag_> jojoman02,  did you hear about the amazing power of apt-cache search ?
<yeniklasor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yeniklasor> :D
<Scunizi> agliv: sorry I thought you were asking a question.
<agliv> sergo: I thought you were having problems with azureus?
<mag_> what is knackered ?
<Deep`> jojoman02, well, if there are permission errors on cp, wont there be the same if you use some program?
<Deep`> jojoman02, they have the same rights, right?
<epignosi1> how do i upgrade my feisty herd 4 to herd 5
<jojoman02> Deep`: i did that for my gf and lost all her stuff when upgrading from dapper to edgy, i didn't check the filesize of the copy like an idiot
<Andy50> Dr_willis : well first I just wanted to mount them using the mount command and check what is on the drive then I would edit fstab to make the mount perm
<sergo> agliv : i don't have problem with it becouse i removed it..
<mag_> well its 150GB might the size matter ?
<agliv> Scunizi: yes and no do you know about HD / bios issues?
<yeniklasor> How to encoding?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2240160#post2240160
<Lazergunz> How do I change my keymap? I can't remember what you had to type in the terminal to get the application up? anyone.
<lamha> iam using Ubuntu i lost add remove from my application how do i get it back. was working fine befor
<sergo> it use more cpu resources
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  and... you couldnt mount them manually?
<llindy> Im running Ubuntu, ran out of disk space, deleted my XP partition dual boot, gained 57 GB free space, but cant move it to /dev/hd1, because Im on a running machine...device occupied.How do I move that free space into /dev/hd1?
<sergo> =;
<Scunizi> agliv: depends on the question.
<sergo> =[
<jojoman02> mag_: what does that prog do?
<sergo> but it is nice
<Deep`> jojoman02, filesize? Of what? (: I'm a bit lost. (:
<Andy50> Dr_willis : no, it says unrecognized file sys
<agliv> sergo: is that other client that you were talking about as good as azureus
<jojoman02> llindy: u have to use a live cd
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  now we are getting to the 'actual' problem....
<mag_> jojoman02, with that you can search for software in the repos
<Andy50> I thought they were all ext3 under CentOS, but apparently not
<slippyr4> llindy: if you boot from a livecd (the desktop installer) you can run gparted from there
<dazjorz> yomm: looks like I can't read the cd
<dazjorz> under windows
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  they may bee reiserfs, or somthing else..  could fire up gparted and see what it says they are.. or use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<llindy> slippyr4 thank you, Ill check it out! :)
<Andy50> lemme paste fdisk - l output
<lamha> iam using Ubuntu i lost add remove from my application how do i get it back. was working fine befor
<jojoman02> Deep`: no i'm saying that i tried backing up my gf's home folder using cp and it copied but not all files copied and i didn't check the filesize of the copy to make sure that all the files had copied so i lost all her stuff assuming it had copied:)
<Deep`> Aaaah. : /
<agliv> Scunizi: unfortunately I've been in a private chat for the past few hours trying to get someone's installation issue solved and we figured out a lot about the problem....
<slippyr4> lamha: right click on the applications button, select edit menus
* assasukasse is away: 
<Deep`> jojoman02, okay. ;o But cp should get all the files. ;o
<Andy50> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8439/
<dazjorz> oh, wrong cd
<slippyr4> lamha: pick applications on the left side, and check next to add/remove on the right
<Scunizi> agliv: ok... I'm using gaim right now not xchat.. What's the issue in a nutshel?
<Andy50> not sure how I got them all diff file sys
<agliv> Scunizi: in the end though it was over my head and we agreed to meet back here and ask someone else... but I forgot the nick of the person I was helping....
<riven> agliv: its me ;)
<Andy50> but they were working fine under CentOS using LVM
<agliv> and they haven't written anything here yet
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<Anixo> Hey, how I can change my USB pen drive from Read-only to read and write? I cant save my files on it :/
<sergo> agliv: i like it, in future maybe there will be implemented torrent file creator=] 
<dude__> how do you send a kill sig to a specific thing
<agliv> Scunizi: riven is having the problem
<sergo> then it will be ideal bittorrent client
<Deep`> jojoman02, and that should be the easiest, i think, then you can make a cronjob that backup everything (:
<slippyr4> Anixo: type sudo mount - is the line corresponding to your usb saying ro or rw at the end?
<Scunizi> riven: go.. whatz up.. give me the question
<Andy50> Dr_willis what repo is gparted in ?
<agliv> riven: I've briefed Scunizi in general, can you take over from here
<Dr_willis> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1.1ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<riven> Scunizi: the problem is the hard drive is not recognized, the cable looks fine, its set on master, but yet it wont get detected
<jli> hi does anyone know the name of the null x windows buffer that allows you to run wine applications without a gui i read an article about it ages ago but can't remember what the program was called
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  'main' it seems
* dazjorz is md5 checking his CD
<Andy50> hm
<agliv> sergo: Is it as configurable as azureus?
<Andy50> I thought I looked for it earlier, but only saw qtparted
<oem__> how do i download drivers for dvdrw
<Anixo> /dev/sdc on /media/STICK type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Scunizi> riven:  detected by 1> the live cd 2> the computer 3> bios?
<lamha> Slippppyr4: add/remove is not found there? but all the other application n stuff are there
<Andy50> Dr_willis did you check my paste ?
<agliv> sergo: I really like the different options that azureus provides... they are worth the extra memory
<sergo> agliv: it's seems yes
<rob-west> can someone help me get my saitek gamepad working in ubuntu
<riven> Scunizi; the live cd sees it, but cant communicate with it, the bios and computer wont recognize it
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  if you are using LVM - then i got no clue. i dont bother with LVM at all.
<slippyr4> Anixo: do an ls -la in /media - what are the permissions on the STICK dir?
<lamha> slippyr4,  add/remove is not found there? but all the other application n stuff are there
<Andy50> not using it on ubuntu, but I was on CentOS
<Scunizi> riven: how old is the harddrive and how old is your motherboard
<riven> Scunizi; year or two
<Anixo> dr-x------
<sergo> i forget my question
<sergo> )
<Andy50> ok installing gparted
<agliv> riven, We Green, even if you're not yet... sorry I couldn't help you out further...
<Scunizi> rivin: and the drive is plugged into the end of the ide cable ... by it's self?
<dazjorz> woops
<riven> agliv: thanks for all your help
<riven> Scunizi; yes, its the only drive on the cable
<slippyr4> lamha: ok, click the new item button, call it Add/Remove, and set it's command to /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<dtolj> !mono
<Scunizi> riven: does the drive have a sticker showing you the cylinders etc.
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<riven> Scunizi; let me take it out and look
<agliv> riven: Sire dost thought parden thy humble servant from thy guiliteen?
<Andy50> Dr_willis gparted shows filesystem unknown for all my drives
<Scunizi> riven: ok
<slippyr4> Anixo : please quote peoples nicknames in your replies - it helps us. ok. type sudo chmod 776 /media/STICK
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  so they are all for lvm?
<Andy50> I assume thats because it can't understand the lvm
<Andy50> yes
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  you are on ya own then. :) ive never used lvm at all.. never saw the need for it.
<Andy50> can I load lvm on ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Andy50> just to access the drives to pull the data off and then redo them ext3 ?
<agliv> sergo: what was the name again of that client?
<riven> Scunizi; there is not sticker with cylinders
<Anixo> slippyr4: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/STICK': Read-only file system
<slippyr4> andy50: what is your issue with lvm?
<sergo> agliv: Deluge
<Scunizi> riven: when you're in the bios of the machine and look at the harddrive section, is it set to auto or is the info entered manually?
<Anixo> slippyr4: The permissions are still the same when I try ls -la
<slippyr4> Anixo: unmount the stick and try again
<At0mic_P2> Anyone want to make a deb of chessdb?
<At0mic_P2> I can't get it to compile.
<riven> Scunizi; auto
<Andy50> slippyr4 : i reloaded a box that had CentOS on it, and a few extra drives , and now I can't mount them in ubuntu
<sergo> =] 
<agliv> sergo: thanks I'll look it up ;)
<slippyr4> andy50: what version of ubuntu
<Andy50> I assume its because I was using LVM under CentOS
<Andy50> 6.10
<Scunizi> rivin:   are you using a cable with a blue connector on the motherboard side?
<Anixo> slippyr4: ok. Can you please give me the command to mount it instead of the auto mount?
<slippyr4> andy50: lvm is lvm, distro should't matter
<agliv> Scunizi: riven: good luck and good night :)
<riven> Scunizi; yes
<riven> agliv; good night
<slippyr4> Anixo: sudo umount /media/STICK ought to unmount it
<Andy50> ok, well I guess I will try and load it on here
<agliv> Chausen all :)
<Scunizi> riven: and it's plugged into the blue connector on the motherboard?
<giskard> hello
<oem__> i cant get my dvd to work comming up with message saying totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'.
<slippyr4> andy50: do you have the lvm-tools installed?
<Andy50> no
<OuZo> does anybody know of a program that can solve maths problems & show its steps of how it got to its solution? ( linear algebra & discrete maths) thanks
<Andy50> doing that now
<giskard> do you know how i can tell openoffice to print only  1-3-5--7.. pages?
<riven> Scunizi; blue connecter is plugged into the motherboard
<slippyr4> andy50: it ought to work. root on lvm is fiddly in ubuntu desktop
<Anixo> slippyr4: ok is unmounted now. Is there a special command to mount it as read-write?
<slippyr4> Anixo: now its unmounted do the chmod comand i said earlier
<Andy50> slippyr4 : what is the name of lvm-tools ? I dont see it in synaptic
<Scunizi> riven: what I mean is the blue connector on the cable should merry to the blue connector on the MB
<slippyr4> iirc lvm2
<Andy50> ok
<riven> Scunizi; the connector on the MB isnt blue, its black.
<Anixo> slippyr4: I did that and now the STICK is green and the permissions are drwxrwxrw- now
<shark-1> im suprised my computer has blown up
<Scunizi> riven:  that may be the rub... do you have another IDE cable that has all black connectors?
<slippyr4> scunizi: has his bios been able to find the drive?
<shark-1> filled with dust inside
<Scunizi> slippyr4: no
<lufis> Where's all the cool new features in eye of gnome? Are they not going to be in this release?
<slippyr4> anixo: unplug and replug the stick and it ought to work now
<riven> Scunizi; the MB has 2 IDE connectors, I could move the 2nd IDE cable to the first's spot?
<yeniklasor> How to encoding?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2240160#post2240160
<transgress_> okay i'm trying to mount a remote directory by nfs and it's just hanging.  is "sudo mount -t nfs host:/dir /my_mount" not right?
<Scunizi> riven:  are either of them blue?
<slippyr4> scunizi: is his MB ancient?
<transgress_> nevermind it just took a bit
<Scunizi> slippyr4: 1-2 yrs
<riven> scunizi; no, the 2nd IDE is white, the first is black
<Scunizi> riven: try the white one.
<Anixo> slippyr4: oh god :( The same now as before. Permissions reset and read only. Why it has to be so hard :/
<swanfl> folks, I must speak up so please don't consider me a troll.
<Scunizi> riven: the cable you're using is for "higher" speed drives and the black connector on the motherboard is not:  the difference is the number of wires running in the cable.
<Scunizi> riven: one is not always compatable with the other.
<lamha> slippyr4, i have added add/remove in the menu layout and gave the command /usr/bin/gnome-app-install but still it doesn't appear there?
<slippyr4> anixo what was that line on the mount output
<swanfl> I'm getting sick and tired of the ubuntu team leaving bugs unfixed for months at a time. what gives?
<slippyr4> lamha did you tick your new;y added item?
<Scunizi> riven: are you talking on a different machine?  hopefully.
<riven> Scunizi; yes I am
<ardchoille> swanfl: Which bugs? And have you filed bug reports?
<Anixo> slippyr4: The mount output? You mean when I mounted it? I repluged it and Ubuntu mounts it automatically. Shall I turn off the auto mount and do it manually?
<swanfl> ardchoille, consider this one as an example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/72262
<slippyr4> anixo: doesn't matter - just type mount and show me that line
<Scunizi> riven: depending on your motherboard you may also have a bios switch to turn on the higher speed of the drive.  We'll deal with that later... have you made the switch? after you do you'll need to boot to the bios and give the MB a chance to recognize it and change any values it needs to.
<swanfl> (that bug does not exist in Windows (perish the thought) or PC Linux OS or Debian
<lamha> slippyr4, im sorry i dont see any add/remove after adding? so no where to tick :(
<riven> Scunizi; yes, ive switched the cables
<Anixo> slippyr4: /dev/sdc on /media/STICK type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Anixo>  It was formated in windows if that matters.
<lamha> slippyr4,  i also revert the setting to make it default but nothing good happened
<qRohde> I'm having massive trouble with the nvidia-driver, when I get it installed it is deleted upon reboot, I can't see why, what do I do?
<oem__> ok just installed ubuntu and now want to install drivers but comming up with error messages what do i do
<Andy50> slippyr4 : how do I use the lvm tools ?
<slippyr4> lamha: try it again, i just tried it on mine and sometimes it works sometimes it doesn;t
<LordLimecat> oem__: what drivers are you trying to install
<slippyr4> andy50: what do you want to do with them?
<Andy50> heh
<riven> Scunizi; even as secondary master it does not see it
<Andy50> want to access these drives that were setup under LVM under CentOS
<BOOMSHOT> sup everyone...ne1 had luck installing Ubuntu on 680i mobo w/ 8800GTS video card?
<lamha> slippyr4,  thank you so much.. i got the idea now. may be i could try after rebooting.. cya laters
<slippyr4> andy50: a vgdislay might show you interesting things. bring up the volume groups with vgchange -a y
<Scunizi> riven:  why do you say "secondary master" ... is that what the white connector is labeled?
<Andy50> I mean does it install it somewhere, does it have a gui like on fedora ?
<oem__> lordlimecat; my dvd drive
<riven> Scunizi; yes
<LordLimecat> it doesnt work by default?
<Andy50> ok so cmd line only...lemme get the list of commands
<Bajoran> is there a alsa compatability for x-fi drivers yet?
<slippyr4> andy50: those commands are as root; put sudo in front of them
<Scunizi> riven: was this drive working before or is it a new one? What kind of drive is it? What's the make & Model of MB
<oem__> lordlimecat; not when i want to play a movie
<LordLimecat> im not an expert....
<LordLimecat> but im gonna guess you dont have the codeca
<LordLimecat> codecs
<LordLimecat> does it read data discs?
<yell0w> hey guys, how can i remove "places" on the system panel ?
<riven> Scunizi; its a Western Digital WD600, 60gig
<ardchoille> swanfl: lol, I can't even reproduce that bug as my oo.o crashes in the Click Tables -> Use Wizard to Create Table step
<Scunizi> riven: new?
<riven> Scunizi; it was working with windows last night
<Kuba> #/join ubuntu-pl
<riven> Scunizi; used
<swanfl> you must be using sun java :)
<Scunizi> riven: that would imply the motherboard could see it then.  What's changed?
<oem__> lordlimecat; i know but i cant seem to install it i do have the installation cd
<Devy> is there a way to get the native resolution away? Nvidia driver thinks i got a 19 inch but i got a 20 inch. :/
<ardchoille> swanfl: I haven't installed java at all. I assumed, if it was a dep, it would have been installed with the system.
<riven> Scunizi; I installed debian, didnt really like it, and wanted to wipe it and use ubuntu
<BOOMSHOT> in addition 2 other ? --> Does the latest Ubuntu 6.10 alternate image include latest Nvidia drivers which supports 8800GTs card?
<slippyr4> scunizi: if it was working in windows, then windows booted, therefore the bios can see that drive
<swanfl> it is a dependency, but doesn't get installed by default, probably because there's more than one java to choose from
<LordLimecat> for the DVD drive?
<LordLimecat> thats probably for windows
<Scunizi> riven: if the mb is on auto, how did you come to the conclusion it couldn't recognize the drive anymore?
<LordLimecat> ima do a quick bit of research and see what i find o.0
<riven> Scunizi; after it checks bios, it pops up with cannot find Master Drive 0
<Marupa> In gnome, how do you make VLC your default video player?
<Scunizi> riven: do you have any other cables? to do a swap.  also, stupid question, have you tried a different power connector on the drive?
<riven> Scunizi; ive tried different power connections, ill see if I have another IDE cable
<codo> anyone here ?
<oem__> lordlimecat;i just installed ubuntu yesterday so im not familiar with any thing
<slippyr4> Andy50 how are you getting on?
<riven> Scunizi; the correct error it says, Primary Drive 0 not found
<codo> I notice weird look in kubuntu when i switched to it from gnome
<codo> why is that ?
<slippyr4> codo: 1,082 of us
<codo> slippyr4 :P
<LordLimecat> oem_--thats fine, im actually sort of new too :D  after following a few howtos you get used to it
<Scunizi> riven: is your motherboard SATA capable?
<codo> now is my problem googleable ?
<TKitch> damn.  I hate computers sometimes.
<LordLimecat> its actually MUCH easier to fix issues in ubuntu than XP :)
<ardchoille> Marupa: Right-click the file, go to Properties, choose the Open With tab and choose which app the file opens in. If the app isn't there, add it and then choose it's radio button.
<slippyr4> codo: what is wierd about it
<LordLimecat> cause ppl can actually help you
<Marupa> ardchoille, Thanks!
<codo> slippyr4 the look appears crappy
<ardchoille> Marupa: You're welcome :)
<riven> Scunizi; no its not
<BOOMSHOT> Ne Ubuntu gurus here 2 help me b4 i take the plunge?
<codo> not smooth like gnome.
<LordLimecat> i doubt theres a #windowsXP channel (at least not one filled with experts)
<eilker> i capture my screen with xvidcap. motions speed is more than normal. and avi file is to big, any help pls ?
<Marupa> eilker, re-encode with mencoder.
<scizzo-> hi everyone..I was just wondering if there is any problems with the Samba package samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb?
<codo> any idea ?
<slippyr4> BOOMSHOT: why does it matter if they're on the cd? you can always add them afterwards. eg. They're not on your windows cd - you add them after install
<Howi> The Windows experts are too busy making money, and arn't interested in giving free support.
<Bajoran> er I just installed the ati control panel and fglrx drivers
<LordLimecat> oem_-- how are you trying to play the video
<Scunizi> riven: I'm not telling you to do this yet, but have you reset the configuration data on the MB?
<oem__> lordlimecat; thats good to know
<eilker> marupa : thanx let me try
<riven> Scunizi, no
<scizzo-> I get a error when installing samba while it tries to start it...
<oem__> lordlimecat; its automatic
<LordLimecat> and what happens
<BOOMSHOT> slippyr4: I noticed people on Ubuntu forum were having probs with 680i mobo n 8800GTS card
<codo> umm no help ?
<LordLimecat> (i dont have a dvd drive curently) :(
<jlamr_> q
<sasch> can help me with ubuntu and mdadm
<BOOMSHOT> during install...stated to use 6.10 alt image...but wont start x
<scizzo-> I get the following error after remove samba and trying to install it again:
<ardchoille> what are the default perms on /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BOOMSHOT> semi-novice here
<scizzo-> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<scizzo-> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<scizzo-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Scunizi> riven:  well at this point you've got nothing to loose.  Reset the data.  That will put it back to factory settings.  If you've got an all black ide cable (connectors) use that in the primary drive slot. Boot to the bios, save and try again to see what the results are.
<scizzo-> sorry for the flood
<cris> can someone tell me how to succesfully install beryl in feisty fawn?
<LordLimecat> fiesty fawn is out???
<LordLimecat> o.0
<cris> ^^
<ardchoille> cris: You should ask in #ubuntu+1 (feisty help) or #ubuntu-effects
<Scunizi> riven: no power surges/outages lately?
<slippyr4> ardchoille 644
<cris> i have alpha version ^^
<riven> Scunizi, no
<oem__> lordlimecat; well how bout other programs is there a way to conver windows based software to ubuntu
<LordLimecat> yes!
<LordLimecat> there is
<Scunizi> riven: is it a home built machine or a name brand
<TKitch> Anyone want to try and help me with a Keyboard Issue?  (Computers suck)
<LordLimecat> its a wondrous proggram called wine
<riven> Scunizi; its a Dell 4600
<sasch> can help me with ubuntu and mdadm
<Scunizi> riven: and the machine you're on now?
<LordLimecat> however...depending on what programs you want, its probably better to look for a ubuntu alternative
<riven> Scunizi, home built
<nblracer> what free linux program is like adobe photoshop
<LordLimecat> what specifically are you trying to bring  over
<slippyr4> nblracer gimp
<LordLimecat> nblracer-- the gimp>?
<Latitude^> does ubuntu have a 'system restore' like feature?
<Scunizi> riven: have you tried the drive in the home built machine as a secondary .. as a test/
<ardchoille> slippyr4: Thank you :)
<wastrel> Latitude^:  no
<riven> Scunizi, not yet
<Latitude^> i thought so....
<LordLimecat> Latitude^: from my limited (classroom, scrweing around) linux experience....
<LordLimecat> if somethin breaks
<oem__> lordlimecat; everything i had on my xp ver.
<LordLimecat> you can generally fix it
<delmar> Hi everyone.  I just plugged in my Kodak camera which I have had working on this system before (it detected and mounted stuff in /media automatically).. like.. mid last year.. but today I plug it in, and nothing.  lsusb only shows Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000.  I think there is something wrong with my USB support. can anyone give me a hand with this?
<jlamr> I have a computer w/only debian installed - I added a 2nd hard drive dmesg shows it. How do I access the 2nd hd?
<LordLimecat> even if you screw up the kernel or move hte image or mess up the partitions
<LordLimecat> you can fix it
<LordLimecat> oem_--specifics would help, i can point you to software
<Scunizi> riven: you might give that a try as well. Western Dig. has a decent warranty.  I've had a couple replaced in the last year or so.  It may have just failed.
<oem__> lordlimecat; cool
<LordLimecat> documents should currently work....
<wastrel> what's system restore anyway
<Latitude^> any back up tool at all in case i mess up anything?
<riven> Scunizi; thanks, I will try that
<LordLimecat> image your drive, latitude
<BOOMSHOT> sup everyone...ne1 had luck installing Ubuntu on 680i mobo w/ 8800GTS video card?
<Scunizi> riven: is your working machine on Win?
<LordLimecat> :D
<oem__> lordlimecat; so what is it www.wine.com
<wastrel> !backup | Latitude^
<ubotu> Latitude^: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LordLimecat> www.winehq.com
<LordLimecat> however
<eilker> marupa : how will i use mencoder ?
<LordLimecat> installing this stuff can be easier than you think
<GionnyBoss> I can't set Nautilus to open audio files with XMMS. When I try to add XMMS in the application to handle that type of file, I get the error: Could not add application to the application database. Can anybody help me, please?
<LordLimecat> one sec, ill brb
<JulieJulie> hey all
<LordLimecat> kopete sucks for irc
<Scunizi> riven?
<kevcast> How do I setup a scanner?
<riven> Scunizi; which machine
<n-iCe> Hi how can i use the completition words ?
<xamox> I am using smbfs to mount my share to a local directory, but that local directory only has read perms, even if I try to chmod or chown them they still do not change, how do I fix this? On my other server it allows anonymous connections and allows read/write because I was using it in windows before moving to ubuntu.
<n-iCe> I'm there in the first column i need to write the word example "HI" and in the other word the message? right?
<TKitch> Anyone think they could help with a Keyboard problem?  (Attempting to install ubuntu)
<n-iCe> If i type "Hi" automatically is going to send my message right?
<wastrel> kevcast:  try sane
<Scunizi> riven: your home built... If it's on WinXX Western Dig. has a diagnostic program you have to run on the drive to see if it's working correctly.  If it doesn't pass the test the program will generate a special code you need to give to their customer service for the replacement.
<wastrel> !scanner | kevcast
<ubotu> kevcast: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<oem__> lordlimecat; is that sopose to scare me or should i be glad i switched to ubuntu
<riven> Scunizi; I downloaded the data tools iso to use on the drive, I tried that also, and it didnt find it
<LordLimeca1> you still here, oem?
<n-iCe> can any give me a hand please? or give he spanish help channels, please?
<oem__> lordlimecat; yeah
<wastrel> !es  | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LordLimeca1> good
<Scunizi> riven:  understand.. West. Dig will not replace it until you run their diagnostic program and generate a code.  You have to do that on Windows.
<riven> Scunizi; Ok, I will go attempt that now
<riven> thanks for the help and advice
<hacim> i've got a breezy system and want to upgrade it, I think edgy is what it should be upgraded to?
<Scunizi> riven:  If your home built is on Windows and you install the drive there as a secondary that's the way to go... Good luck!
<JulieJulie> What would be the best website guide to install ubuntu?
<LordLimeca1> oem_, join #LordLimecat if you cant respond
<kevcast> My scanner's unsupported by sane. I guess that means no dice, eh?
<hacim> do most people use edgy now?
<wastrel> !install | JulieJulie
<ubotu> JulieJulie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ffxr> hi i have had to recompile alsa to get my sound card drivers working.. now i have a problem where ALSAMIXER doesnt remember any changes i have made after i reboot.. any clues?
<wastrel> kevcast:  probably...  google might know
<LordLimeca1> heres a question......say i want to upgrade to fiesty fawn...but i want it compiled for AMD64
<wastrel> otherwise you may be out of luck.
<LordLimeca1> whats the easiest way to accomplish this
<LordLimeca1> just install and then recompile?
<swanfl> forget feisty for now, it isn't ready yet.
<LordLimeca1> when it is
<ffxr> LordLimeca1 if your on i386 now, u wont be able to do that,,,
<LordLimeca1> sigh
<LordLimeca1> im on an AMD64 processor
<swanfl> you'll have to do a full re-install to upgrade to AMD64
<Velja> I'm noob ... How can I install X11 libraries and headers using apt-get?
<LordLimeca1> alright
<LordLimeca1> oem_: are you there?
<LordLimeca1> ./join #lordlimecat
<oem__> yeah i was just reading
<LordLimeca1> k :D
<swanfl> velja: install any other package that needs X, such as kde or gnome
<swanfl> that's the simplest
<jojoman02> is JAVA6 much faster than JAVA5 for stuff like azureus?
<LordLimeca1> in windows at least, java6 was a huge improvement
<swanfl> Java5/6 are broken
<qRohde> ok, it seems that my message was unseen I'll try again. When I install the nvidia-drivers through aptitude it will be deleteed when I reboot, also the driver is the wrong one (8776, where it should be 9746) what do I do
<swanfl> stick with regular sun java 1.4.x
<Spec> what's wrong with java 5?
<wastrel> Velja:  you want to build software that needs X headers & stuff?
<jojoman02> LordLimeca1: how dare thou speak of windows in thy ubuntu channel...
<LordLimeca1> lol
<LordLimeca1> hold on now
<swanfl> jigzone.com doesn't work with anything newer than 1.4.x
<Spec> and that means -java-'s broken?
<hacim> where can I find info on updating from breezy?
<funpop> if i uninstall network-manager..will i loose my connection ?
<swanfl> (for example--causes browser crashes or just doesn't load the applet)
<Velja> wastrel, Yes
<wastrel> !upgrade | hacim
<ubotu> hacim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<swanfl> yeah, it does
<funpop> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swanfl> if a program crashes, it is broken.
<oem__> lordlimecat; yeah thats another ? i wanted to install java
<funpop> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<LordLimeca1> oem_: i can help you easier if you join my seperate channel o.0 ill walk you through getting all set up, and i dont want to spam this channe;
<jojoman02> java is NOT broken, most of the memory and/or performance issues are programmer's not java
<Velja> wastrel, ?
<DaveTarmac> good evening everyone. is there anyone in here with a good working knowlege of MadWifi on Ubuntu?
<swanfl> fair enough
<tunganet> Anyone know why i can't use my numberpad to use items in warcraft 3?
<oem__> lordlimecat; ok
<swanfl> but it should be noted that the problem I am thinking of affects three browsers and oo.o also
<wastrel> Velja:  try  sudo apt-get xlibs-dev
<TKitch> Anyone want to try and help me figure out a Keyboard problem?
<luna6> join #mythtv
<Velja> wastrel, thanks ...
<wastrel> er install
<wastrel> apt-get install :] 
<swanfl> (firefox: crash.  opera or konq:  applet doesn't run.  oo.o, we've already been through what happens there)
<pollypocket> some how I got an error after logging in; the Gnome Area Information Applet encounter an error, do you want to delete it from the panel
<hedi> salut
<LordLimeca1> oem_: ...?
<hedi> koi ?
<pollypocket> I said no dont delete and now my desktop is blank and no icons show up there
<mig> Hi, anyone able to help me with dual monitor issues?
<ardchoille> pollypocket: Does ALT+F2  give you anything?
<oem__> lordlimecat; i tryed using the other line but no responce
<pollypocket> yes I get the run applicatio ndialog box
<pollypocket> which is neat to know
<TKitch> ANyone know any issues with the Asus A7A133 motherboard?
<pollypocket> i also have the top and bottom panel with the applications menu exit link trash can and 4 desktop squares in the bottom right
<wastrel> pollypocket:  try starting nautilus
<ffxr> hi i have had to recompile alsa to get my sound card drivers working.. now i have a problem where ALSAMIXER doesnt remember any changes i have made after i reboot.. any clues?
<jonas_larson> need help redecting a website and keeping the "server name" in apache...
<tunganet> How do i upgrade my wine to 0.9.32?
<LordLimeca1> tunganet--im lookin myself right now
<LordLimeca1> ill let you know when i find out
<omglazers> Hey I know this is a bit OT for the channel but does anyone here use Dvorak and maybe have a good learning site to help me learn it?
<tunganet> LordLimeca1: okay:D
<LordLimeca1> whats it add, btw :D
<LordLimeca1> HAH
<atomiku> whats the name of the file browser?
<jonas_larson> www.foo.org -> originally to 1.2.3.4, I want to redirect it to 2.3.4.5 keeping the www.foo.org in the request to my new apache server...
<LordLimeca1> i got the repo for it
<n-iCe> who know about xchat?
<atomiku> cause i wanna browse my files in sudo mode
<LordLimeca1> who says automatix is all bad
<jo_> helloo
<UbuntuAr> I am trying to follow a tutorial to install skype on amd64, where one of the steps is to execute the command: ar -x foobar.deb ....but ar is not a command recognized in terminal.  How do I work around this?
<LordLimeca1> added some nice repositories
<pollypocket> hmmm i just selected Places/my computer but no window opened
<soundray> atomiku: nautilus
<ardchoille> pollypocket: So, your panels are working?
<ardchoille> atomiku: gksudo nautilus
<LordLimeca1> who was askin about wine 32>
<atomiku> ardchoille: thanks buddy
<ardchoille> atomiku: You're welcome :)
<atomiku> whats the gksudo about?
<atomiku> nvm, i'll man gksudo
<wastrel> pollypocket:  open a terminal and try "killall nautilus"
<ardchoille> !gksudo | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<LordLimeca1> tunganet: add this repository
<LordLimeca1> deb http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt edgy main
<atomiku> ahhh
<Halcy0n> Is there some place that synaptic looks for proxy settings?  I can't figure out where this proxy is set in my home directory, but synaptic keeps trying to use it.
<pollypocket> ok
<n-iCe> who use xchat?
<atomiku> thanks again ardchoille
<LordLimeca1> then run an apt-get update
<tunganet> LordLimeca1: ok
<LordLimeca1> and upgrade
<LordLimeca1> :D
<LordLimeca1> woot
<qRohde> ok, I'm confused, what's up with the nvidia-kernel startup script? It seems to make my nvidia-driver load, but why isn't the driver in the kernel modules folder, so xorg can autoload it?
<pollypocket> oh yeah that worked
<predaeus> UbuntuAr: sudo apt-get install ar
<UbuntuAr> thansk, predaeus
<ardchoille> pollypocket: nautilus manages the desktop (icons, wallpaper, etc), so if nautilus isn't running at all, then your desktop will be blank
<pollypocket> killall nautilus at first the screen seemed to blink with out change and then nautilus loadeditself
<predaeus> UbuntuAr: oh, looks like that package does not exist
<cris> is there any ubuntu chanel in spanish?
<UbuntuAr> Correct, just saw that, predaeus.
<ardchoille> pollypocket: nautilus, like the gnome-panel, will respawn
<soundray> !es > cris
<pollypocket> and the mycomputer browser opened
<ardchoille> pollypocket: sounds like your nautilus had a hiccup when you logged in
<dtolj> ffxr: run alsactl store as root
<tunganet> LordLimeca1: doesnt work :o
<Fu22y_Lojik> Hello all
<K3nto> does anybody here know how to make a game/app load in windowed mode?
<predaeus> UbuntuAr: its sudo apt-get install binutils
<ardchoille> K3nto: That would depend on whether or not the game was designed to do that. Usually, man gamename will tell you the options.
<dtolj> !binutils
<ubotu> binutils: The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1406 kB, installed size 7076 kB
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can someone please help me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I want to remotely use my windows box
<Lord_Maynoth_42> from edgy
<DaveTarmac> MadWifi assistance, anyone?
<zYe> can anyone help me set up a linksys wrt300n
<zYe> router
<tunganet> LordLimeca1: ok nvm it works!
<Halcy0n> Is there some place that synaptic looks for proxy settings?  I can't figure out where this proxy is set in my home directory, but synaptic keeps trying to use it.
<mig> Hi, anyone able to help me with dual monitor issues?
<ikonia> mig: what video card are you using
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: install VNC for Windows and vncviewer in Ubuntu
<atomiku> Also: How can I unrar?
<cables> !rar | Atom-
<ubotu> Atom-: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cables> !rar | atomiku
<grayman_> why do you want to browse your files as root?
<ubotu> atomiku: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<grayman_> it's mostly unneeded
<grayman_> and should be avoided
<atomiku> thanks cables
<mig> ikonia: PM might be better.
<ardchoille> grayman_: Good point
<dtolj> atomiku: apt-get install unrar
<atomiku> yeah
<TKitch> TommyBJ:  You still around?
<Latitude^> whats a file system both linux and windoze can both read and write?
<atomiku> thanks dtolj
<ikonia> mig:  no thanks
<netsrot> anyone got beryl running with Wow? I got launchpanel allways show and alt key not working in game.
<ikonia> mig: just say in the channel
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: alternatively, check out FreeNX (ubotu will send private message)
<zYe> can anyone help me set up a linksys wrt300n router
<mig> Fair enough.
<Fu22y_Lojik> Hey folks, I am seeking some help with a resolution problem on NVidia cards....I can't cahnge from 800x600
<netsrot> LordLimeca1: are you still here anyhow? did you solve those problems?
<jojoman02> atomiku: zip stuff if you want it cross-platform or tar.gz it for linux/mac       = cross platform here means builtin support for those filetypes
<mig> Lemme find the post I made, will be easier than repeating everything.
<cables> There are Windows drivers for Ext3 (the Linux filesystem) and both of them can read/write FAT.
<ardchoille> Fu22y_Lojik: Have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n-iCe> notice %nick %s %d message
<n-iCe> is correct ?
<dsquare> hi is there a way to save my desktop layout in gnome? like so when i open a program it goes to the same place?
<TKitch> Ok, folks.  Ubuntu is WIERD.
<soundray> !freenx > Lord_Maynoth_42
<GionnyBoss> I can't understand why I constantly get an error if I try to set nautilus to open audio files with XMMS. Can anybody help, please?
<slyfox> Is there some kind of program on Linux which will allow me to set specific time allowed for someone to sit on the computer? I mean like say 3 hours per day on weekends and 1.5 on weekdays ?  Soemthing Like Child Control on Windows ?
<Fu22y_Lojik> yeah, i fubarred teh whole system by pressing the wrong keys.
<UbuntuAr> Thank you very much, predaeus!
<soundray> TKitch: yep, and you can't spell ;)
<Fu22y_Lojik> So I tried envy from alberto milone
<ardchoille> GionnyBoss: What is the error? I use xmms too
<Fu22y_Lojik> But didn't work
<jojoman02> slyfox: yes there is
<cables> slyfox, Edubuntu has that feature I think, but I don't know what package provides it... sorry.
<mig> ikonia: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375069
<jojoman02> slyfox: lemme get a second to google it for you
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do i have to do any weird config stuff to get it to work
<TKitch> soundray:  I fixed a keyboard problem by replacing the video card.  You do the math ;)
<ardchoille> soundray: lol
<slyfox> jojoman02: please.
<n-iCe> notice %nick %s %d message , is correct ?
<Helmi> does anyone know a reason why gksu "update-manager -d" doesn't bring me the possiblity to upgrade to feisty from edgy?
<jojoman02> slyfox: stay in channel
<Scunizi> slyfox:  I think Dansguardian will do that and more.
<predaeus> np. just help others when you can :-)
<GionnyBoss> ardchoille, I get an error "Could not add application to the application database"
<K3nto> ardchoille: it was meant to be in windowed mode, it did in windows (WoW)
<soundray> TKitch: serendipity, if you ask me.
<ardchoille> GionnyBoss: And you get this with right clicking on a mp3 file?
<Shaba1> hey fold
<GionnyBoss> ardchoille, but only on my laptop, on my desktop computer I open files with xmms from nautilus with no problem
<Shaba1> do they make and ipcop for unbuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> where do i get vncviewer for ubuntu
<ikonia> mig: are you trying to use xinerama or the ati functionality for dual screen
<Woodstokk> anyone here running on a Mac...even an OS9 Mac that might talk to me about it?
<mig> The aticonfig settings.
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<GionnyBoss> ardchoille, if I right click, I can't see XMMS in the applications ... I try to add XMMS and I get this error
<TKitch> soundray:  I don't know.  I tried 3 keyboard.  PS/2 and USB and USB adapters and couldn't do anything.  Start swapping hardwarte (since I've done everything else.)  Bam.  It now sees a keyboard
<ardchoille> GionnyBoss: Do you have xmms installed on that machine?
<mig> I tried Xinerama and others but no luck.
<slyfox> Scunizi: let me google
<ikonia> mig: whats "others
<Latitude^> if i set up a fat32 partition, can linux write on it? I just need a partition that works with both linux and windoze until i fully switch to edgy
<soundray> TKitch: consider also the possibility that your hardware is weird.
<Scunizi> slyfox:  it's in synaptic I think.  It's also part of the UbuntuCE edition.
<mig> MergedFb was the other.
<GionnyBoss> ardchoille, sure... I tryed to re-install it too and to restart my computer with no success. I can open XMMS and play files, but I'd like to do it directly from Nautilus. and this "Open with ..." doesn't work when I select XMMS
<iniakulohhahaha> anyone here can tell me what packages that supported with apt-get install look like xampp ? ( all in webserver packaged )
<`nicola> is it possible in gnome to move a .desktop voice from a submenu to another one ? thanks
<ikonia> mig: I suggest you either hit #xorg - or #ati (probably ati as xorg hates chatting about nvidia/ati) for detailed config help
<K3nto> ardchoille: there is a config file and you can add the windowed mode option
<soundray> Latitude^: yes, it can. Although it's better to share a ext3 partition (use ext2fsd in Windows to read/write to it)
<Fu22y_Lojik> I'm gonna be bak in a sec, it is hard to keep up at this low res, will try on my windoze machine. BRB
<ardchoille> K3nto: Ah, good to know
<TKitch> soundray:  Asus A7A133 Mobo, Athy 1.2, 640RAM, and a Visiontek AGP card.  Is possible, I suppose
<UbuntuAr> Thanks, again predaeus!  I made it to completion...
<mig> ikonia: Will try those then.
<K3nto> ardchoille: yes it is, but it doesnt work
<K3nto> lol
<Shaba1> damn
<ardchoille> K3nto: hehe
<Shaba1> now I forgot my question
<Tavo_89> ciao
<Tavo_89> anzi hello
<Latitude^> soundray: ext2fsd? is that something that i install on windows? sory for sounding stupid
<TKitch> (And now I'm running a memory test before I even attempt to install it.  Here's to hoping!)
<`nicola> is it possible in gnome to move a .desktop voice from a submenu to another one ? thanks
<slyfox> Scunizi: thank you, I will look into this one too.
<soundray> Latitude^: yes
<predaeus> UbuntuAr: no problem, you are welcome.
<Scunizi> slyfox: sure thing.
<Latitude^> you have a link on that?
<DaveTarmac> is anyone in here familiar with madwifi-tools?
<zYe> can anyone help me set up a linksys wrt300n router
<soundray> Latitude^: comes up first on Google
<Tavo_89> hem... sorry,  i have a matter with aMule..
<alex_mayorga> hi, anyone knows how to recover the splash boot image? looks I deinstalled unintentionally
<Random_Transit> is anyone having bandwidth issues with the repos right now??
<iniakulohhahaha> hello
<Lazergunz> :) just wondering how  to uninstall an ATI driver i didnt mean to install :P
<iniakulohhahaha> anyone here can tell me what packages that supported with apt-get install look like xampp ? ( all in webserver packaged )
<jojoman02> slyfox: try timeout and timeout in repo, you gonna have to google for intsructions
<Random_Transit> iniakulohhahaha, reboot with your edgy cd in and choose "Install LAMP Server"
<Tavo_89> ATI driver is difficult but nVidia I install with automatix
<jojoman02> slyfox: timeout & timeoutd *
<linuxnoobzzzz> how do i check which version of ubuntu im using
<iniakulohhahaha> Random_Transit : icant, because my box rite now running as gateway cant be disconnected
<alex_mayorga> linuxnoobzzzz, type "uname -a" in a terminal
<Tavo_89> for ATI i have a guide
<Andy50> slippyr4 : sorry I had to run, what was the lvm display cmd again ?
<linuxnoobzzzz> nice, thanks alex
<Random_Transit> iniakulohhahaha, then apt-get install apache2* mysql5 php5* that should give you a basic setup
<DaveTarmac> is there a gui that will help me manipulate the madwifi drivers?
<Random_Transit> !ubotu LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<necrodrako> how do i upgrade ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake to edgy eft 6.10?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I install the vnc view for ubuntu
<zYe> can anyone help me set up a linksys wrt300n router
<Random_Transit> necrodrako, do a sudo update-manager -c
<soundray> !upgrade > necrodrako, read the pm from ubotu
<iniakulohhahaha> necrodrako : just change your dapper to edgy at your source.list
<Tavo_89> i prefer Dapper
<kyja> is there an app to get free video streems? like pbs  and things
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: I answered that. What's the problem?
<tunganet> Anyone know why i can't use my numberpad to use items in warcraft 3?
<Random_Transit> iniakulohhahaha, that method is broken as hell....
<Shark-1> wow
<Shark-1> so i dust out my computer and now everything installs perectly
<vox754> kyja, I think vlc does. But I only get sound.
<kyja> oh ok
<iniakulohhahaha> ??? Random_Transit : really ? :( i dont know that sorry
<`nicola> is it possible in gnome to move a .desktop voice from a submenu to another one ? thanks
<dtolj> Lord_Maynoth_42: apt-get install xvncviewer
<NetCruZa> In Windows you can type ALT+255 (on the numpad) to create a special character, how can you make special characters in Ubuntu? I mean, not by opening some program, but by entering their values just like in Windows
<iniakulohhahaha> cause i do that on my breezzy up to dapper
<alex_mayorga> linuxnoobzzzz, np
<Shark-1> i guess computers just need a little bit of TLC and they run perfectly
<Shark-1> im sticking with ubuntu now
<vox754> DaveTarmac, I recall you. Did you compile everything? Does it work?
<ardchoille> Is the update notifier icon supposed to sit in the tray all the time? Even when the system is up to date?
<Tavo_89> on sources.list (iniakulll....)
<DaveTarmac> hey there vox754: yes and no. it worked last night, but this morning when i turned the machine on - nadda. think you could help?
<NetCruZa> ardchoille, no
<Random_Transit> iniakulohhahaha, yeah, a lot of people had troubles with your method....myself included....the better idea is to do a sudo update-manager -c. the -c flag will tell update manager to look for new repositories and download from them instead
<iniakulohhahaha> i c
<alex_mayorga> I agree on the sudo update-manager -c
<paradizelost> anyone around who can help with feisty? the +1 room is dead
<Lazergunz> How do I uninstall, an ATI driver :P that i clearly didn't mean to install haha.
<paradizelost> i'm trying to get nvidia-glx to work, but when i use the nvidia module, X doesn't start
<paradizelost> if i try to manually modprobe nvidia, i get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<arrow> does someone know how to make a file with a list of all of the folders in a particular directory, without permissions, only the names of the folders?
<vox754> DaveTarmac, well, if it did work then you just need to set up some configuration file to make the changes permanent. And as I told you, I have no Atheros card so I can't be specific. Besides right now I don't have time.
<quaal> how do i access gnome sessions from command line
<jlgaddis> arrow: "ls -1 > myfile" ??
<dsquare> hi can anyone please tell me how to plat a .bin and .cue movie file????
<dtolj> quaal: Ctrl+Alt+F8
<DaveTarmac> vox754: ok. thanks anyway. i don't suppose you know which configuration file, do you?
<paradizelost> dsquare, those aren't a file format, they are disc images
<paradizelost> dsquare, they need to be burned to a disc
<vox754> DaveTarmac, "/etc/network/interfaces" is the closest I can think of.
<dsquare> paradizelost, ok but its a movie.. maybe i could just mount it?
<dsquare> is there a built in way to mount an image?
<paradizelost> you can with .ISO's but i don't know about bin/cue's
<Stormx2> Hey. How do I send a task to background (its normally noisy, too. No output, plz)
<quaal> dtolj what is that. i am looking for Sessions. where you set what starts up in gnome
<n-iCe> hwo can i use "auto replace" in xchat????????????'
<cables> n-iCe, one ? is enough.
<cables> n-iCe, ask the #xchat channel.
<iniakulohhahaha> ty all ill b back if i found any problem :)
<soundray> dsquare: you can probably play it as an iso after converting with bchunk
<n-iCe> thank you
<dtolj> quaal: ps aux
<dsquare> ok soundray ill try that thanks :)
<soundray> paradizelost: I've responded in +1
<necrodrako> when i try to upgrade ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake to edgy eft 6.10 by changing sources.list, how do i open it as root?
<quaal> dtolj, you dont know what i am talking about.
<ardchoille> n-iCe: Setting -> Advanced -> Auot Replace
<soundray> necrodrako: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<n-iCe> I know but to send a message
<alex_mayorga> how do I recover the boot splash? what's the package name?
<arrow> jlgaddis: that worked for the folders in desktop, but do you know how to specify which folder to make a list of?
<ardchoille> n-iCe: Oh, no idea.. I use irssi
<n-iCe> ardchoille,  there can i create popups
<n-iCe> ?
<iniakulohhahaha> anyone have idea about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=180 ( i want to create local webserver )
<Stormx2> n-iCe: Ask in #xchat
<ardchoille> n-iCe: I don't know, I don't use xchat
<Stormx2> Hey. How do I send a task to background (its normally noisy, too. No output, plz)
<vox754> ardchoille, what do you use, and why?
<soundray> !usplash > alex_mayorga, read ubotu's pm please
<dtolj> quaal: you want to see gnome processes/sessions ? run this ps aux |grep gnome
<arrow> jlgaddis: actually I just found out how, thanks a lot
<stratusfear> alex_mayorga usplash or splashy
<bernard1> Anyone with experience with using wireless adapter & Ubuntu PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE pm me.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: ok, cheers
<jlgaddis> Strom_C_: "command & >/dev/null 2>&1" do what you want?
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<AlexC_> bernard1: or you could just ask you're question in here.
<ardchoille> vox754: I use irssi because it allows me to log in and out of different window managers without quitting irc.. and I can use it in tty 1-6
<quaal> dtolj, I need to SET the STARTUP programs. this is located in "sessions" I need the command for this Sessions.
<LordLimeca1> just a quick question, a bit off topic...are there any "legal" dvd players for linux>?
* jlgaddis uses irssi inside of screen on a remote SSH session =)
<alex_mayorga> souundray, problem is when I try that there are 0 options
<cables> quaal, go to System>Preferences>Sessions
<LordLimeca1> or are our laws designed around microsoft
<cables> LordLimeca1, not that I know of
<bernard1> Ok - what do you believe the best options are for using a wireless adapter that doesn't have linux drivers.
<quaal> cables, i dont have gnome available.
<LordLimeca1> wtf
<quaal> i need the command.
<ardchoille> vox754: There are days when I don't even have X running. screen sessions + irssi + elinks allows me to chat and websurf in tty1 ;)
<quaal> i am currently in fluxbox
<LordLimeca1> you mean that ppl basically passed a law that you need _WINDOWS_ to play dvds
<AlexC_> !ndiswrapper | bernard1
<ubotu> bernard1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dtolj> quaal: ok sorry: System->Preference->Sessions click on Start up
<LordLimeca1> limecat is not amused
<LordLimeca1> -_-
<quaal> jesus
<dtolj> quaal: ok sorry: System->Preference->Sessions click on Start up
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how i can find out what Xorg i am runnign?
<cables> quaal, you could at least mention you're on fluxbox before you ask the question.
<bernard1> AlexC_: I love you.
<AlexC_> bernard1: steady now =)
<||drake||> Borat, check /etc/X11/xorg
<ardchoille> AlexC_: haha
<LordLimeca1> ontopic question--i remember back in school, if we wanted somethin to run at startup, we edited some init.d script....where is the equivalent in this new boot process
<LordLimeca1> im using edgy, btw
<soundray> LordLimeca1: /etc/rc.local
<LordLimeca1> ah
<LordLimeca1> thankee
<||drake||> anyone know how i can install ubuntu on a computer with an XGI graphics card?
<bernard1> Be right back - hopefully on linux! :)
<slyfox> jojoman02: Ok, thanks. I will look into it.
<LordLimeca1> they didnt change it in edgy?
<LordLimeca1> that file does not exist as of now
<arn> hey guys:) funny OS ubuntu, i just turned off my VNC player, but still its playin in sound device:)
<cables> arn, :)
<jojoman02> slyfox: you need a program to block internet access to webpages or to limit access to a computer for certain users at certain times?
<arn> arn, how can i stop that:)
<skiloup> Is a special SATA controller driver or kernel update required for Western Digital drives in edgy?
<cables> arn, see if the process is still running
<dtolj> !xinitrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinitrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> skiloup: nope,
<LordLimeca1> skiloup--no
<arn> i also tried to play another movie, and now both movie sound it coming parallely now :D
<LordLimeca1> i just popped my windows hd on, and its a WD
<slyfox> jojoman02: 2nd
<dtolj> quaal: add ~/.xinitrc and put programs u want to start
<LordLimeca1> its mounted and everythin
<cables> arn, that's a feature, not a bug :) try and find if the process is still running.
<LordLimeca1> did you mount it?
<rsl> Howdy!
<cables> arn, try killall vlc
<soundray> ||drake||: I would ask XGItech
<arn> cables, nice feature :D
<jojoman02> slyfox, come to #ubuntu-classroom
<LordLimeca1> soundray--rc.local doesnt exist
<Enverex> Is anyone here in Canada? (I have a regional question)
<LordLimeca1> im using edgy
<LordLimeca1> not dapper
<slyfox> Enverex: I am
<skiloup> I ask b/c I get kernel messages reporting i/o errors and it renders my disk read only... I couldn't even get through the formatting using ext3 fs, and have been good with a jfs fs until today
<arn> cables, "no process vnc"
<||drake||> soundray: XGItech?
<soundray> LordLimeca1: check again
<LordLimeca1> arn
<LordLimeca1> VLC
<LordLimeca1> not vnc
<||drake||> whar
<Enverex> slyfox, How much is your standard unleaded petrol at the moment?
<edgymike> I have a weird problem.  Using Big Desktop, I need to set the gnome resolution to a big resolution, but it doesn't have the one that fits my configuration in the drop down menu.  Is there a file where I can add the right setting?
<cables> arn, LordLimeca1, sorry about that type
<quaal> dtolj, that file does not exist. i need to remove programs that are starting automatically because they have made my screen blank. they were added in the gnome sessions program. i need to know where this file is
<arn> LordLimeca1, yep i treid "vnc" :)
<cables> arn, LordLimeca1, * typo :)
<soundray> ||drake||: that is the company that makes XGI graphics devices
<AlexC_> Enverex: erm?! That is not ubuntu related. Go in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<arn> typo;)
<slyfox> Enverex: Hmm... I am too noob for this "standard unleaded petrol"  what does this mean ?
<cables> arn,  I typoed typo... wow.
<rsl> How do I change the color of the titlebar? I've looked all over the settings but can't seem to find a place to change it. I don't want to change the theme. I like that. But the color of the titlebar clashes with my desktop.
<arn> cables, ok:D
<LordLimeca1> nv,m :D
<dtolj> quaal: hmm
<AlexC_> slyfox: he means car petrol, something that has nothing to do with Ubuntu at all.
<arn> now, someone tell how to solve this bug or feature?:)
<cables> rsl, you'll have to edit the theme
<cables> arn, did you try killall vlc?
<rsl> cables, got a good url that'll show me how? :)
<ardchoille> rsl: The titlebar is managed by the window manager (Metacity), you can install a new Metacity theme to change it.
<slyfox> AlexC_: :-)
<arn> cables i tried "killall nvc" but it says "no process vnc"
<LordLimeca1> *cough BERYL cough*
<cables> arn, VLC not VNC.
<slyfox> Enverex: About 101.9
<rsl> ardchoille, like I said... I don't want to change the theme. Just the color of one part of the theme.
<ardchoille> rsl: http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/
<soundray> arn: VLC (as you've been told already)
<Evil_`> anyway I could make me pressing a couple of keys take a sreenshot?
<ardchoille> rsl: Ah, in that case, open the theme in a text editor and change all you want.
<LordLimeca1> evil_
<cables> arn, killall vLc, not killall vNc
<arn> ohhhh cables, are you ok? i tried "vnc"
<LordLimeca1> you want pritscreen to work?
<Evil_`> basically
<LordLimeca1> one sef
<Evil_`> ok
<quaal> i found it.
<LordLimeca1> theres a keybinding prog built in
<quaal> sudo rm  /home/username/.config/autostart/filename
<LordLimeca1> gotta find it
<cables> arn, you're doing it wrong! try killing vlc! with an L! not an n!
<LordLimeca1> system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts
<jlgaddis> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1322  =)
<soundray> Evil_`: that function is bound to PrintScreen by default
<dtolj> quaal: try running sysv-rc-conf to remove unneeded processes
<arn> good god!!!
<arn> jahid@jahid-laptop:~$ killall vlc
<arn> vlc: no process killed
<ardchoille> rsl: I would advise copying the theme to ~/.themes and working on it there, so you have a backup in /usr/share/themes just in case.
<cables> arn, ok, you typoed vlc like 5 times when telling me you ran it.
<LordLimeca1> evil_:
<arn> joking;)
<quaal> dtolj, i cant control a black screen !
<LordLimeca1> when you get into the keyboard shortcut manager
<soundray> Evil_`: Alt-PrintScreen takes a shot of the active window
<LordLimeca1> the name of the key is "print
<dtolj> quux: where are you now?
<jlgaddis> arn: kill `ps auxwww|grep -i vlc|awk '{ print $2 }'`
<arn> nice feature of Ubuntu indeed ::)
<arn> jlgaddis, it worked, feature stopped working:)
<bernard1> :(
<jlgaddis> arn: Good.  =)
<LordLimeca1> soundray--IIRC, i just symbolically link stuff into the rc5.d folder to make that binary run @ graphical login?
<bernard1> Can anyone offer assistance with ndiswrapper?
<rsl> Thanks, ardchoille and cables. Once I saved my custom theme, I found it in ~/.themes. :)
<soundray> LordLimeca1: no, if you just want to call a local script at startup, you call it from /etc/rc.local
<dazjorz> Hey
<topdogapbt> I just installed ubuntu this morning, partioned my c: and all of my media is located on a second HD, a d: drive, problem is, I can't access those drives, I'm not sure how to explore to get to those media files, any help?
<Greys> was there a relase of the ubuntu livecd iso within the last 4-6 months that had some kind of problem with the installer?
<dazjorz> I'm sure I read this message on a forum today and I'm also pretty sure I read a solution, I just can't remember what nor where it was
<n-iCe> how can i use more than one command in one line ?
<n-iCe> doesn't work | right ?
<LordLimeca1> alright
<soundray> LordLimeca1: if you insist on tying it into the init.d script stuff, read man update-rc.d
<bernard1> Can anyone offer assistance with ndiswrapper?
<stratusfear> bernard1 what wireless card do you got?
<dazjorz> I'm getting "LibGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" when starting Beryl
<lufis> topdogapbt: Your secondary media drive is probably in ntfs. you'll need to install a driver
<ardchoille> rsl: You can rename that theme and put it in /usr/share/themes if you want it to be available to all users of the system.
<lufis> !ntfs
<soundray> n-iCe: yes ; it does ; try this ;
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bernard1> stratusfear: I have an SMC Wireless Adapter
<omglazers> Can someone here help me out and tell me why whenever I try and boot to a new install of 6.10 ubuntu I get a message at post when booting: "Error Loading Operating System" even though ive installed it twice and got the same things even after formatting the entire drive prior twice?
<topdogapbt> which driver?
<n-iCe> ; <--- this ?? instead | ???
<lufis> !ntfs > topdogapbt
<rsl> ardchoille, there's just one user on the system. Heh. Me.
<soundray> n-iCe: | is when you want processes to communicate
<bernard1> stratusfear: I can give you my part number if that would help?
<GionnyBoss> in all games using SDL sound (like ZSNES or Neverball, Neverput), I get an horrible sound in Ubuntu. How can I fix this, please?
<topdogapbt> alright, lemme go fine that
<soundray> n-iCe: example: ls | wc
<n-iCe> in xchat
<n-iCe> i mean
<topdogapbt> !nfts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> n-iCe: I thought you meant the shell :(
<serengeti> hello everyone, any ideas why compiz doesn't work on my Radeon 8500 with opensource drivers? the message I get is as follows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8448/
<quangle> hey guys, how do I check from within the shell how much space a folder and all sub folders/files take up?
<Valandil> join ubuntu-fr
<soundray> !ntfs > topdogapbt
<ardchoille> topdogapbt: typo :/
<n-iCe> soundray,  no, sorry =p , how can i use more than one command in xcat any idea?
<stratusfear> bernard1 hold on
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<serengeti> you're probably quite tired of questions of that kind ;)
<soundray> !goodbotuse > n-iCe
<soundray> !goodbotuse > topdogapbt
<n-iCe> soundray,  ?
<soundray> n-iCe: sorry, I didn't mean to send that to you
<ardchoille> n-iCe: He's had too much coffee, lol
<n-iCe> =p
<gravemind> can you make symbolic links with nautilus?
<LordLimeca1> wow, you can pipe in here? o.0
<LordLimeca1> irc rocks
<serengeti> quangle, http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/22.html
<soundray> ardchoille: too little ;)
<ardchoille> gravemind: ALT+drag and drop
<bernard1> For ndiswrapper - do I simply burn the .tar file to a cd and when in Linux load it?
<gravemind> ardchoille: cool, thanks
<ardchoille> soundray: lol
<topdogapbt> thanks y'all, I'll fiddle with this for a few seconds and let y'all know
<nxsoniq> Does anyone knows how to set up a SMC2835W PCMCIA wireless card?
<gravemind> ardchoille, so the link acts like the real file?
<amigrave> how can I change the order of the buttons for an usb joystick ?
<Anixo> Can someone help me fix my usb stick so I can actually save files on it. I finished a project on Ubuntu for school and now I cant save it :/
<Anixo> I plug it in. Ubuntu mounts it, but is read only.
<bernard1> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LordLimeca1> anixo
<ardchoille> gravemind: Sorry, if you ALT then click you'll only drag the window. You need to click and drag, then ALT+drop
<nxsoniq> thnx a lot
<LordLimeca1> i may be wrong...but i THINK you can remount that as RW
<soundray> Anixo: check if it has a tiny locking switch
<cambazz> hello ubuntu people
<LordLimeca1> hello :D
<LordLimeca1> test > LordLimecat
<cambazz> I was wondering if there are any gentoo users here
<ardchoille> gravemind: Not sure, make one and find out :)
<Anixo> soundray: no switch. It is one of those random sticks anyway
<gravemind> ardchoille: okz
<cambazz> I am gentoo user, planning to migrate to ubuntu
<Askar>  Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<Askar>  python-mutagen
<Askar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Askar> WHy?
<Anixo> How I remount my stick in RW anyone?
<cambazz> in ubuntu, how is the kernel managed? can we custom compile kernels, or do we have to?
<ardchoille> cambazz: I have been using Ubuntu since Warty and never needed to mess with the kernel.
<LordLimeca1> anixo:  go into the terminal
<tonyyarusso> cambazz, you may, but don't have to. See !software.
<LordLimeca1> and type "mount -l"
<omglazers> Would anyone here mind helping me with a ubuntu-install problem?
<LordLimeca1> tell me what you see (looking for fat or fat32 entries)
<skiloup> What would cause my kernel to print messages to dmesg indicating "i/o error, dev, sda sector 177825108"?  I have a Western Digital SATA drive
<cambazz> ok, nice.
<Askar> omglazers: what do you need help with?
<LordLimeca1> skiloup--is that at startup?
<gravemind> ardchoille: it works. click drag alt drop
<bernard1> How come when I go to system > administration > network and look at the properties on my wireless connection it doesn't allow me to enter my wep key - it only has 3 options?
<omglazers> Askar: I keep getting a message after I install and reboot "Error loading operating system"
<ardchoille> gravemind: Cool :)
<gravemind> ardchoille: it gives a little menu asking what you want to do (move, copy, link)
<ardchoille> gravemind: Yes, I like it
<topdogapbt> hey it worked, ok, now for the last part, an app to play my mp3 files...
<Shark-1> why is edgy's startup screen black and white
<topdogapbt> I've tried to install a few, but what works best?
<omglazers> Askar: Twice it did that, after reformatting and fresh installs
<ardchoille> topdogapbt: I use xmms for mp3's
<soundray> Shark-1: it's a known bug on amd64
<gravemind> topdogapbt: I like audacioius, but it's really individual preference
<skiloup> LordLimecal-- No, I cannot even format a ext3 fs without getting the error, I have been running a jfs fs until now without getting the messages.... once I get the message, my drive is rendered readonly
<Askar> omglazers: maybe try a new installcd?
<Shark-1> soundray do you think it will get fixed in later versions?
<LordLimeca1> oh, i dont get that o.0
<LordLimeca1> dunno
<ardchoille> topdogapbt: gravemind has a good point. Try several and see which one you like best.
<LordLimeca1> AMAROQ FTW
<K3nto> LordLimeca1: ca you help me with beryl and something else
<LordLimeca1> yep :D
<omglazers> Askar: I could but now I have no system to download and burn it on
<LordLimeca1> msn
<Anixo> LordLimecal: /dev/sdc on /media/STICK type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8) [STICK] 
<Shark-1> why would one use 64-bit version of ubuntu over 32-bit
<LordLimeca1> or private irc channe;
<gravemind> LordLimeca1: amarok doesn't play flac (latest build) :(
<LordLimeca1> its ntfs?
<LordLimeca1> why is yer usb pen drive ntfs
<gravemind> Shark-1 I do, it's faster
<Askar> hmm livecd isnt working?
<LordLimeca1> should be fat
<soundray> Shark-1: it's faster for memory i/o intensive processes
<omglazers> Askar: No, the livecd boots fine. and installs fine.
<omglazers> Askar: But when I reboot it cant boot to the linux
<topdogapbt> ok, I've tried to install a few from the apps menu, but that didn't seem to get it right,
<gravemind> Shark-1: but is is more annoying to do things sometimes :P
<TFS_Mac> Hi Guys.
<TFS_Mac> I have a small Problem while booting Ubuntu 6.10 (CD) on a dual Monitor-Setup.
<TFS_Mac> After loading, it sets some Refresh-Rates which are "a little bit" off. -> 180 Hz / 81 kHz
<omglazers> Askar: it gets errors trying to load it
<soundray> Shark-1: for regular desktop use, there's no advantage
<K3nto> LorcLimeca1: #wowhelpLime
<Anixo> LordLimecal: yes, it was used on windows until I had to work with linux for my project
<gravemind> Shark-1: synaptic installs stuff a lot faster
<Shark-1> gravemind do you use edgy?
<gravemind> Shark-1: yes
<Shark-1> gravemind, have you tried feisty?
<gravemind> Shark-1: no, haven't
<Anixo> LordLimecal: is there a way to fix it and save files on it?
<Shark-1> the feisty iso doesnt boot on my am64-X2
<mig> ikonia: Managed to fix things, nearly. Any idea why the mouse cursor would be showing up as a massive image?
<LordLimeca1> well, i dont kmnow, ive heard that there are ntfs drivers that allow RW, but never messed with it
<soundray> Shark-1: join #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions please
<gravemind> Shark-1 thats why it's not released yet i guess :). Try an alternate install cd maybe
<ikonia> mig: overall screen resolution ??? no idea
<Anixo> LordLimecal: so if I make it fat will be ok then?
<andatche> hey, I've just installed feisty and am trying to set up my 3com pcmcia wireless card, I have blacklisted the relevant prism54 modules, installed ndiswrapper and the required utils and installed the windows driver. ndiswrapper is showing that both driver and hardware are present, yet when I modprobe ndiswrapper it doesn't claim the card. an lshw shows it as unclaimed... anyone any ideas?
<mig> ikonia: Resolutions and everything is sorted out, just have a large weird image instead of mouse cursor on second monitor.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone tell me where I can get an up2 date vnc viewer for edgy?  the one that comes with it isn't compat with 4.1.2 I have installed on windows
<soundray> andatche: join #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions please
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and the java client works but is slow as crud
<andatche> soundray: ok, ta
<Shark-1> join #ubuntu+1
<Shark-1> woops
<thedcm> can somone tell me what makes ubuntu better than aryan linux (http://free.bol.bg/aryan/)
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: try xvnc4viewer
<ikonia> mig: ahhh now that you mention it, it just clicked there WAS a problem with the mouse and ati drivers earlier on, a few people have mentioned it. There is/was no fix for it. Search launchpad for the bug
<thedcm> can somone tell me what makes ubuntu better than aryan linux (http://free.bol.bg/aryan/)
<gravemind> it's not racially supreme?
<ikonia> thedcm: thats up to you to find out
<mig> Thanks, I'll see if I can find anything.
<ikonia> thedcm: its personal opinions
<soundray> ikonia: please don't feed
<tunganet> whats feed
<soundray> tunganet: feed the troll
<thedcm> m not trolling
<tunganet> soundray: ok i get i lol
<ikonia> soundray: ahhh missed that he was trolling
<Greys> are there any actual advantages with kubuntu over ubuntu, or is that just opinion
<Flannel> Greys: they're just different.  One WM over the other.
<ikonia> greys opinion
<soundray> Greys: it's mostly a matter of visual and operational preference
<tunganet> does trolling mean repeating the same sentence over and over until they get what they want?
<Anixo> LordLimecal: I got another stick I had around which is fat, but it wont mount it automatically. The LED on the stick is lid but it wont do anything
<gravemind> does kde crash more, or is it a myth
<soundray> tunganet: no, it means inciting discussion for the sake of it
<tunganet> oh ok
<soundray> tunganet: derived from "to trawl", a fishing method
<X704> meh
<tunganet> LOL OHH
<X704> I have one partition for windows (fat32) and 3 (22gigs) for different Linux installs and one swap partition, why can't I format the last 22gig partition? it says that it is hidden.
<thedcm> gravemind: kde is just as stable as, if not more than, gnome
<gravemind> thedcm: kk
<misfit_toy> is there a release date for Feisty?
<Anixo> 19 april
<darkcommon> feisty??
<X704> any idas ^^^?
<misfit_toy> cool, thx Anixo
<soundray> !feisty > darkcommon
<darkcommon> wow 7.04
<tecta> i installed compiz then uninstalled it and deleted everything compiz left behind... and want to reinstall it but it doesnt create the files i deleted? any help
<murph2481> how do i add gdesklets to the startup of ubuntu?
<soundray> X704: which program are you using to partition/format?
<darkcommon> murph2481 starting apps
<murph2481> darkcommon where is that?
<xamox> how do I get a script to run at boot as root user? rc-update or something like that right?
<Flannel> tecta: you want to make sure you "remove completely" or --purge the packages
<bimberi> xamox: /etc/rc.local
<X704> hmm
<Frezeeer> hi I have a problem I cant write in a Fat32 partition, yesterday I could, now I cant anymore... some help? by the way only root can, I havent changed anything
<misfit_toy> tecta, try this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28NVIDIA.29
* jlgaddis watches the dalmation freaking out because I keep opening and closing the DVD tray.
<tecta> Flannel: what do u mean?
<soundray> X704: if you aren't sure, close it and use gparted
<X704> ok, QTParted is what I used
<darkcommon> i dont remember
<murph2481> how do i add gdesklets to the startup of ubuntu?
<soundray> X704: qtparted should be able to un-hide it for you
<Flannel> tecta: when you removed the packages, You didn't remove the config files, so they won't get reinstalled.  You need to "complete removal" (in synaptic) or remove with the --purge option (in apt-get)
<soundray> murph2481: add it in System-Preferences-Session-Startup Programs
<tecta> Flannel: ok thanks brb
<xamox> murph2481, System->Preferences->Sessions, there is a tab where you can add it.
<ne78> How do i enable TV Out on a i945GML chip ?  when i try i get: Option "TVStandard" is not used, Option "TVOutFormat" is not used etc..
<X704> it only hides it when I create a swap partition from it
<topdogapbt> how should I got about download/installing xmms? if I got to their website, which distro suits ubuntu?
<topdogapbt> they have fedora and redhat versions
<Flannel> topdogapbt: xmms is in the repositories
<soundray> murph2481: and have some patience when you've asked a question
<darkcommon> topdogapbt Debian
<darkcommon> topdogapbt "sudo aptitude install xms
<darkcommon> *"sudo aptitude install xmms"
<misfit_toy> topdogapbt: sudo apt-get install xmms
<murph2481> perfect thanks :)
<murph2481> sorry
<tunganet> Anyone know why i can't use my numberpad to use items in warcraft 3?
<murph2481> anyone else notice with desktop effects on sometimes the windows just stay blank, you have to turn effects off and then you see the text
<topdogapbt> unable lock the admin directory /var/lib/dpkg<--this good or bad? lol
<Flannel> topdogapbt: you need to close other package managers first
<Flannel> topdogapbt: Synaptic, Aptitude, update-manager, etc
<X704> soundtray: it only hides the partition when I create a swap partition from it
<LordLimeca1> and run as sudo
<darkcommon> topdogabt use "sudo aptitude install xmms"
<topdogapbt> ok it works thanks
<TFS_Mac> X704: are your Partitions Primary or Logical/Extended? I think you can only create 4 Primary Partitions on one HD.
<darkcommon> :p
<TFS_Mac> X704: but I don't know much about Linux yet ;)
<X704> oh, really?
<topdogapbt> i like the fact that I can install things I need from the terminal
<topdogapbt> its just gonna take some getting used to
<Flannel> topdogapbt: you could just as easily install it from a GUI
<topdogapbt> oh
<topdogapbt> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone know where I can get a newer build of VNC viewer?
<jojoman02> can anyone help me with backing up my home direcotry using some gui program?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> for ubuntu
<gopp> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<topdogapbt> I'm still working my way through this
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the one in the repos is too old to work
<Flannel> topdogapbt: it's just easier for us to say do "sudo apt-get install yadda yadda] " then "open synaptic, find "xmms" then double click it, then hit apply"
<Flannel> !backup | jojoman02
<ubotu> jojoman02: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<X704> ok, will try something else...
<TFS_Mac> X704:  yes. I think it's a general limitation. But it should work, if you make a extended / logical Partition that contains several partitions
<topdogapbt> yeah, it seems easier for me too,
<darkcommon> topdogabt the "package" for example, if you type "sudo aptitude install openoffice" it cant install openoffice, the pachage don't exists
<tecta> hmm... there is not bar showing on the top of apps like File Edit all that in compiz / xgl
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: do I always have to answer your question twice?
<darkcommon> Flannel the terminal is more direct
<TFS_Mac> X704: logical Partitions behave like Primary ones, but you normally can not boot from them
<ardchoille> How do I change update-notifier settings?
<jojoman02> Flannel: thankz
<ardchoille> nvm, found it
<Flannel> tecta: #ubuntu-effects for Xgl support
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: HELLO?
<darkcommon> well
<TFS_Mac> Is there anybody who knows about the boot-process of Ubuntu?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sorry soundray im having trouble picking your messages out of the crowd
<topdogapbt> so now I should be able to d/l my the pics from my digital camera and put them on the drive with the most room, say the c: now right?
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: get your IRC client to highlight your replies for you
<TFS_Mac> I just can't get it to work on my Sys. It always sets a refresh-Rate of 180 Hz of my Monitor
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: pay attention to the private message from ubotu, coming up:
<soundray> !info xvnc4viewer > Lord_Maynoth_42
<i> how i can change my ubuntu password because i lost it
<gholen> Whats the problem with the securetyserver, everything seems to have a faulty MD5checksums, thus maikingit impossibale for me to upgrade my system?
<oasmar1> Hi
<soundray> i: boot in recovery mode (choose on the boot menu) and run 'passwd username'
<SmileyLap> Hi guys.... i hve a strange problem. I connected to a new wireless network, and now the icon for amsn which was in the system tray has "gone" !
<TFS_Mac> You guys seem to be a little bit busy, so I say Goodbye
<herjok> plz help i lost ubuntu pasword
<_`XeOn_> does any1 here use CoD in ubuntu?
<gopp> hey any one know that software that allows you to share one mouse with two desktop that is windows and linux
<Zaggynl> How do I play .ram files?
<gholen> Someone?
<gopp> what the name of the software
<oasmar1> Im having a problem with Beryl, when i run it, the top bar dissapears (the one with the _ []  X buttons)
<Dr_willis> gopp,  syngery
<gopp> Zaggynl reaplayer
<gopp> Dr_willis thanks
<quaal_> gopp, a switch ?
<Dr_willis> gopp,  syngery or somthing like that.
<Flannel> oasmar1: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<gopp> !syngery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syngery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oasmar1> thanks :D
<Dr_willis> i never can spell it right
<Zaggynl> gopp reaplayer is the name of the app in ubuntu
<Zaggynl> ?
<gopp> yea I that what I think it called
<gopp> z0rz yea
<_`XeOn_> !CoD
<gopp> Zaggynl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gopp> !realplayer > Zaggynl
<X704> TFS_Mac: so can I have a secondary partition for the swap?
<tecta> i wish xgl was stable
<Zaggynl> thx
<SmileyLap> Hi guys.... i hve a strange problem. I connected to a new wireless network, and now the icon for amsn which was in the system tray has "gone" !
<quaal_> does anyone know what causes a black screen after login to gnome
<atomiku> So ive got gparted open, and i wanna resize the / partition to be bigger. First of all: is it safe? is there any chances of it mucking it up? also, can I need to unmount / before i can resize it, should there be a problem with unmounting / then remounting it after ive resized it?
<gholen> Whats the problem with the securetyserver, everything seems to have a faulty MD5checksums, thus maiking it impossibale for me to upgrade my system? Does someone know why?
<dtolj> quaal_: do you have X running?
<quaal_> dtolj, i am currently running in fluxbox yes
<SmileyLap> Hi guys.... i hve a strange problem. I connected to a new wireless network, and now the icon for amsn which was in the system tray has "gone" !
<quaal_> but gnome fails to show anything but a black screen
<soundray> !repeat | SmileyLap
<ubotu> SmileyLap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<edibleegg> just curious if anyone is experiencing the same problem I am, i have edgy, with beryl and after sometime, firefox will stop loading pages, and text entry into anything (terminal) will go extremely slow
<atomiku> SmileyLap: probably a bug, kill the amsn process and restart it.
<ernz> Hi, can someone please tell me how to mount an ext3 partition, and get it to show up in "Computer" and in the Disk Mounter Applet?
<dtolj> quaal_: are you uxing Xubuntu?
<quaal_> dtolj, i am using ubuntu
<atomiku> SmileyLap: do a ps x, find the amas PID then do kill -9 PID
<atomiku> *amsn
<dtolj> quaal_: do you have the gnome libraries installed?
<topdogapbt> what about deleting files from the mounted drives?
<peija-kas> ubuntu admins, a guy with the nickname "thedcm" is asking on other channels for help in flooding #ubuntu channel
<ernz> I am currently using "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1" - and although that DOES mount the right thing in the right place, the device doesn't show in the "My Computer"
<atomiku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<peija-kas> "<thedcm> who wants to help me flood #ubuntu"
<Lord_Maynoth_42> COOLlll
<quaal_> dtolj, what are the gnome libraries. everything was working fine until moments ago when compiz froze the system
<atomiku> peija-kas: ops on their way
<quaal_> and i had to ctrl-alt-bksp out of it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thank you so much soundray!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> that fixed it
<atomiku> So ive got gparted open, and i wanna resize the / partition to be bigger. First of all: is it safe? is there any chances of it mucking it up? also, can I need to unmount / before i can resize it, should there be a problem with unmounting / then remounting it after ive resized it?
<bernard1> Once I've extracted ndiswrapper1.38 to my desktop - how do i compile it?
<soundray> Lord_Maynoth_42: I'm glad
<Seveas> atomiku, ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I will only use xchat from now on
<george> When i tried to install the nvidia drivers by running sudo sh NVIDIA.i386.run it gave me some error about not having libc installed
<atomiku> Seveas: <peija-kas> ubuntu admins, a guy with the nickname "thedcm" is asking on other channels for help in flooding #ubuntu channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-253-164-93.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bugga> Hola!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ugg i hate this icechat irc client
<Dr_willis> atomiku,  resizing the partition you are currently running from/mounted - is not doable..  best to use a live cd with the gparted tools
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Seveas> atomiku, thanks
<Seveas> peija-kas, thanks as well
<atomiku> Seveas: youre welcome :)
<peija-kas> np
<peija-kas> happen to use Ubuntu myself ;)
<Sufixx> Hi, does anybody know why in fstab I haven't got normal /dev/xxx, just something like that?: UUID=a5737313-88d3-4d60-ac16-760e820ccd6b / reiserfs defaults 0 1
<bugga> quien habla espaol?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !es | bugga
<atomiku> Dr_willis: Hmm...
<ubotu> bugga: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<atomiku> Shall I give it a shot anyway
<atomiku> try unmounting the / partition
<atomiku> I dont see why there should be a problem, as long as ubuntu doesnt try to read/write anything lol
<soundray> !uuid > Sufixx, please read the private message from ubotu
<ernz> Anyone, please?
<atomiku> Anybody have any reasons why I shouldn't unmount my / partition so I can resize it?
<Sufixx> oh, ok I've just moved from 6.06 to .10
<Seveas> atomiku, you can't unmount /
<atomiku> oh.
<atomiku> ill boot onto livecd later and do it then :)
<atomiku> what is the chance of losing any data by making the / partition bigger?
<atomiku> 0% I hope...
<dtolj> quaal_: so its a compiz issue try asking on #ubuntu-effects
<peija-kas> atomiku the system would get a fit if root becoame unmounted :D
<atomiku> peija-kas: thanks
<peija-kas> so livecd u must use
<Seveas> atomiku, standard advice applies "backup!"
<soundray> atomiku: there's always a small risk associated with operations like that.
<soundray> atomiku: remember, data you haven't backed up is data you don't want
<atomiku> yeah
<atomiku> youre right
<atomiku> I have nowhere to back it up to... no wait, disregard that - I have another hard drive linked up.
<topdogapbt> ok, one more quick questions, how do I remove files to free up some space on the mounted drives?
<godofredo07_> hey guys
<quaal_> dtolj, it has happened before, when compiz did not exist on the computer
<soundray> topdogapbt: 'sudo apt-get autoclean' is a sound way (cleaning package cache)
<quaal_> i believe it is a gnome issue, since i am logged into fluxbox
<atomiku> I'm gonna make a script that puts all my home dir into a tar and puts it on my other harddrive, then ill set that up in a crontab :)
<godofredo07_> i have a crazy question... :)
<soundray> atomiku: either that, or have a look at sbackup
<dtolj> quaal_: ic is there an error message?
<godofredo07_> does anyone use mumble?
<quaal_> dtolj, it is a black screen
<aegisthis> yo anyone arounf?
<aegisthis> *around?
<soundray> aegisthis: no
<Vorian> lol
<aegisthis> lol
<soundray> such a bad old joke
<AmericanMohawk> apt-get install whatever
<aegisthis> does anyone have a fix for missing nvidia.ko after dist-upgrade?
<soundray> !info whatever
<ubotu> Package whatever does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<ikonia> re-install nvidia glx
<Seveas> %quit brb!
<aegisthis> done (upgrade to feisty)
<ikonia> fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<AmericanMohawk> !info irssi
<assasukasse> between gnomebaker and brasero which one is better
<soundray> !goodbotuse > AmericanMohawk
<aegisthis> ta
<soundray> !best > assasukasse
<AmericanMohawk> good morning soundray
<assasukasse> soundray: what's that?
<_`XeOn_> can any1 help imstalling Call of Duty?
<brian_> Does ANYONE know how to change the resfresh rate of the live cds boot?
<soundray> assasukasse: please read the private message from ubotu
<JairunCaloth> can someone help me make sure OpenGL is working properly
<soundray> AmericanMohawk: good evening AmericanMohawk ;)
<assasukasse> soundray: i didn't get any msg from ubotu
<assasukasse> !best
<AmericanMohawk> how is ubuntu holding up?
<assasukasse> !best assasukasse
<Vorian> soundray, ubotu was gone for a bit there :)
<gholen> Whats the problem with the securetyserver, everything seems to have a faulty MD5checksums, thus maiking it impossibale for me to upgrade my system? Does someone know why?
<_`XeOn_> any gamers support?
<AlexC_> ubotu: and where have you been?
<godofredo07> hi guys
<AlexC_> hi,
<godofredo07> anyone know anything about ALSA?
<soundray> Thanks Vorian -- assasukasse, please be patient
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<AlexC_> !anyone | godofredo07
<AmericanMohawk> #alsa
<SmileyLap> atomiku: ....
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ignas> hi
<SmileyLap> i killed the 4 processes. however it does the same thing over and over
<Vorian> hi ignas
<soundray> assasukasse: ^^ ubotu
<AlexC_> ooo, Ubotu's gone on strike it seams
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<SmileyLap> amsn not working :::: attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<godofredo07> I have Mumble to talk to my friends during Enemy Territory...I can either hear one or the other!!!!!!
<atomiku> SmileyLap: try submitting the bug
<godofredo07> argh
<ubotu> godofredo07: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<assasukasse> soundray: then my question was wrong: which one is more reliable between the two?
<atomiku> SmileyLap: hope it gets fixed in next version.
<AmericanMohawk> ubuntu is good for installing mysql and mediawiki
<SmileyLap> atomiku: it was working earlier today :?
<godofredo07> AlexC_, sorry
<soundray> assasukasse: I haven't had a problem with either
<_`XeOn_> any gamers support?
<atomiku> SmileyLap: Ahh, then I dont know - Sorry. Try reasking your original question :)
<Borat> Is anyone familiar with beryl deadly signal 6????
<soundray> assasukasse: wait, I haven't tested brasero, sry
<gholen> support my ASS.... There is nothing but ignored people in here....
<_`XeOn_> yep
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: lol
<assasukasse> soundray: i am testing gnomebaker, since brasero burnt a coaster with herd5
<IndyGunFreak> 1081 users can't be wrong
<SmileyLap> gholen: amen :)
<Flannel> Borat: #ubuntu-effect for beryl support
<godofredo07> ALSA makes me angry!
<SmileyLap> heh
<_`XeOn_> i got 20 minutes here asking and nothing
<soundray> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: you mean Game support? A person who plays games is a Gamer. But yes, there is.
<godofredo07> I can't listen to Mumble and play A game...
<ignas> i have a 1280x1024 resolution monitor but my laptop only can do 1024x768, i have set Virtual 1280x1024, and set the dual screen so it would show same thing as my main screen does, but my big monitor is still being used as a 1024x768 with scrolling :/
<SmileyLap> the size of your IRC channel is not equivilent to having "good" support :-/
<ignas> is there any way to fix that ?
<AmericanMohawk> I recommend looking in on Electronic Arts and using Windows XP for games
<_`XeOn_> AlexC_, so where i get support for making Call of Duty run?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: SmileyLap Do you know why the md5 fails when its a perfectly fresh system, and the md5 fails?
<SmileyLap> ignas: yes but no idea how to do it in ubuntu :-x, btw its claled Dmix.
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: look into Cedega or Wine
<Greys> is there a channel for help recovering from botched ubuntu install attempts
<SmileyLap> gholen, mine fails too.
<soundray> Guys, the level and quality of knowledge varies in here. Please educate yourselves and help out if you want to see improvement
<SmileyLap> 2day old install.
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: how fast are you burning the disks?
<_`XeOn_> nothing there
<AlexC_> Greys: you're in it.
* soundray shakes head
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: The are pressed by Ubuntu ^^
<tnux> hry can anyone help me here. I can't get sound to work. Fail to get a pipeline working. I use an ES Maestro 2E
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: what's not there?
<Greys> alex, is there a known issue with edgies install program
<_`XeOn_> AlexC_, i already tried that but theres no howtos
* soundray thinks 20 minutes is not a long time to wait for free support
<jin> hi
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: well, try to download and burn your own.
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: there are loads.
<IndyGunFreak> if that doesn't work, download and use the Alternate install CD.
<_`XeOn_> AlexC_, for my expecific issue
<IndyGunFreak> and burn them SLOW... 2-4x
* soundray has waited for much longer for *paid* support
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: tryed that one too
<Dr_willis> soundray,  but they want it NOW!!!!
<godofredo07> how do i find out what sound config a program uses...AKA Wolfenstein
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: you never said about an issue/problem
<jin> I have just installed Dapper and there are updates available, are these updates for dapper only? because I don't want updates from edgy. they are unstable
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: what type of media are you using?
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: CDs
<IndyGunFreak> duh..
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  you refering to "RTCW" - return to castle wolfensetein?
<_`XeOn_> AlexC_, should be simple but i cant find the way
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: CDR, CDRW
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, actually enemy territory
<AlexC_> _`XeOn_: well if you wont tell me the problem, I cant help...
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, please say you can help me :)
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  RTCW:ET has several command line options.. and lots of docs/web sites with info on it.
<jin> I have just installed Dapper and there are updates available, are these updates for dapper only? because I don't want updates from edgy. they are unstable
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: As i said, they are the ne I orded throu ShipIt
<AlexC_> !repeat | jin
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: but you said you've tried downloading and burning also.
<ubotu> jin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<peppe84> where I download msttcorefonts?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Yep! CD-R ONLY
<jin> thx alejandro
<IndyGunFreak> ok.. and i'll ask again
<_`XeOn_> AlexC_, game is installed as in loki installation guide said but when i run game it says wine(x)/cedega not in PATH
<jin> AlexC_,
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, I feel like I have exhuasted my resources...I just don't know what do do any more...Teamspeak doesn't work with ET neither does Mumble...... :(
<soundray> peppe84: use the package manager
<gholen> been with the hell of CD-RW erlier
<IndyGunFreak> when you burned them, how fast did you burnt hem
* SmileyLap wiggles and wonder wtf is up with amsn
<soundray> !msttcorefonts > peppe84, please read the private message
<SmileyLap> attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead < Anyone?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: 2x (or to times the speed)
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: did you try the alternate install CD?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Yep, that one too, I preffer that one
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, what if I run Enemy Territory in wine and ran Ventrilo in wine...Would the sound mix?
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  so you HAVE sound in RTCW:ET but cant get sound to work in both at the same time?  ET and TS?
<IndyGunFreak> well, sorry, i dont know what else it could be
<peppe84> soundray, yes. but the server is down. is impossible install it.
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: does the live CD work ok?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, exactly my friend
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  and what is your sound card?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, sblive
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  that thing should handle the mixing.
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: No problems at all! Tried it out in servel mashines
<Dr_willis> I dont have TS installed however.
<soundray> peppe84: be patient then. No use wrecking your system using by bypassing the package manager.
<ernz> Lunar eclipse. Awsome
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: something isn't right..
<peppe84> soulcatcher_, thanks
<soundray> ernz: good point. I'll have a look at that now
<SmileyLap> attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead < Anyone?
<soundray> Bye
<quaal_> ooook
<IndyGunFreak> in theory, if you run live mode ok, and w/o issue, you should be able to get it installed.
<quaal_> now gnome is working again
<quaal_> after a reboot
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, its not even TS anymore...I though Mumble would work since it uses ALSA but to know avail......... :(
<quaal_> iiiiinteresting
<IndyGunFreak> quaal_: do you dualboot with windows"
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  the old games like ET use the oss drivers I do belive
<Zaggynl> How do I set up Firefox 1.5.10 to play ram files automagically?
<quaal_> IndyGunFreak, i have windows installed but have not run it in weeks
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, what do you suggest, doctor?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: I know, thats why I'm Asking :P Have used ubuntu sience the wharty, and never ever had this problem
<Zaggynl> The ubuntu guide only mentions Firefox 2 :(
<SurfnKid> what port does dig use?
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  disable sound in the game. if you must use that voice stuff
<SurfnKid> 53?
<george> When i try to install the nvidia driver it says i need to install the libc development package..  how do i go about doing that?
<lordmaynoth> sorry to bother you guys again
<lordmaynoth> im using xchat this time
<IndyGunFreak> quaal_: well, ubuntu feels left out not needing restarted 4x a day..lol
<lordmaynoth> YAY
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, someone suggested aoss?
<sivik> lordmaynoth, whats the problem
<quaal_> IndyGunFreak, pfft :P
<IndyGunFreak> gholen i have no logical explanation.
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, what do you think?
<lordmaynoth> how do I make my powerbutton turn the computer off in edgy
<kane77> george, look for libc_version-dev
<AlexC_> press it
<lordmaynoth> LOL
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Okey, thanks anyway
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: what type of hardware do you have?
<lordmaynoth> it just brings up a screen
<IndyGunFreak> any oddball stuff
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  never used it.. never had the issues.. I got a Creative Audigy2zs - so i rarely have any sound issues.
<newbi3> hi
<Dr_willis> !info xqf
<ubotu> xqf: X-based Quake Server Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<george> kane77: is that something i have to download?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, huh.. :( this is disappointing
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: AMD Cpu, S 754, DVD-RW Drive, Two IDE-harddrives. Nvidiacard
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: 512 Mb RAM
<robdeman> folks I just installed apache2 + php5 and Im getting that Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()  error... ehrm.. but I enabled mysql? php_info() shows the mysql extension is loaded
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, I either don't talk to my teammates or I get owned cuz I can't hear anything :(
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,   i dont see how you can hear them anyway with all the gunfire/grenades
<Zaggynl> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !teamspeak
<newbi3> I've a little question: why use Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> robdeman: #php #apache #mysql
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: now this may stupid, but my DVD R/RW drives(Lite ON), has always had issues burning CDRs/RWs... have you tried DVDR?
<godofredo07> newbi3, It is stable!
<Ltar> I can't log into terminal as superuser?
<Dr_willis> newbi3,  why not. :)
<godofredo07> newbi3, it is secure!
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Yes, that too, my last dvd :(
<IndyGunFreak> damn.
<AlexC_> Dr_willis: was just about to say the same!
<godofredo07> newbi3, it is fast!
<AlexC_> !sudo | Ltar
<ubotu> Ltar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<newbi3> why not use Slackware?
<newbi3> or similar?
<Dr_willis> why use it over... windoes.. or other disrtos.. or why use a pc over a pen and paper...
<TheVault> I was reading that Kubuntu is basicly Ubuntu but with a different desktop environment. If thats true, how do I install KDE without having to install Kubuntu?
<AlexC_> newbi3: Why troll? =)
<tuxcrafter> how do i test 2D rendering preformance?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Some way to Force it to install exept the -f option
<Dr_willis> Each disrto has its own strengenths and weekness.. thats the end of it all..
<newbi3> ;?
<Flannel> TheVault: that depends on what you mean by 'KDE'
<godofredo07> KDE is now match for Gnome...just my 2 cents
<Dr_willis> use what you want, that does what you want,, in a way you want.
<godofredo07> no*
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: not that i know of, only system iv'e ever had issues installing Ubuntu was Xubuntu on my older laptop, and the Alternate install worked perfectly first try
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  i find kde more then a match for gnome.. :) but linux makes it trivial to change from one to the other.
<TheVault> Flannel: What do you mean?
<Flannel> TheVault: do you just want Kubuntu installed?  Or, You want the 'official' KDE (which has some differences from Kubuntu), or do you just want a minimal KDE WM?
<newbi3> there is a live CD on Ubuntu?
<george> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, true
<AlexC_> newbi3: yes, the Desktop CD
<gholen> Well well, will tray again tomorrow
<simontol> hi anyone here who as tried Feisty?
<Flannel> simontol: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<AlexC_> simontol: #ubuntu+1
<jin> netstream[ra0: Receiving 516 KB/s, Sending 39 KB/s] 
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, don't you think gnome is faster?
<AlexC_> :P
<sivik> Flannel, whats the difference between kubuntu and kde
<Ltar> alrite, im just trying to get the terminal to run as root- I get an authentication error, but I know i'm putting in the passowrd correctly, the same password allows me to enter other root-only areas, such as time and date.
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  not really
<newbi3> ok thx
<TheVault> How would I say this? The look and the feel of Kubuntu but really having Ubuntu
<AlexC_> godofredo07: Gnome VS KDE will only lead to a flame war, please - don't.
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  its not faster if i have to rethink how to do what i want to do at the moment.
<sivik> TheVault, thats what KDE is for
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, sorry
<printerproblems> Dr_willis, my printer issues had nothing to do with 64bit or 32bit i ran into far worse problems on my 32bit installation
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: sorry man, i just can't understand what the issue is.
<Dr_willis> printerproblems,  bummer man. what printer is this anyway?
<Flannel> TheVault: ubuntu and kubuntu are both Ubuntu, the former two are desktop environments, and  you can have htem both insalled on the same Ubuntu system
<jin> take all conversation not related to Ubuntu Support to some where else please
<printerproblems> lexmark z600
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: You tried, i cant ask for more
<Flannel> TheVault: install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package, to get Kubuntu
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, i've learned that i end up switching back and forth and can't decide :)
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: yeah, but somethin isn't jiving,
<TheVault> Flannel: How would I do that then?
<gholen> Thanx anyway, if things lightens up, Il tell you
<Flannel> sivik: Just like the difference between Ubuntu and Gnome, some of the programs are different than default KDE (for instance, in Gnome, you get Epiphany, in Ubuntu, you get Firefox)
<IndyGunFreak> ok....
<printerproblems> on my 32 bit installation, i cant access synaptic or install packages at all
<sivik> Flannel, ok, wasn't sure
<printerproblems> because the deb i installed became unstable
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: there we go, are you trying the 64bit install, or the 32bit?
<printerproblems> and i cant even figure out how to remove it
<TheVault> So I could switch between GNOME and KDE with a few clicks?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: 32 bits
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, where are you downloading them?
<fran> hi all
<Flannel> TheVault: yep.  You choose between them when you login
<fran> where i can find how to install shake 4 ?^^^
<godofredo07> ALSA is not working with my sblive sound card because I can't listen to TeamSpeak and play Enemy Territory :( any suggestions?
<Ltar> alrite, im just trying to get the terminal to run as root- I get an authentication error, but I know i'm putting in the password correctly, the same password allows me to enter other root-only areas, such as time and date.
<TheVault> But I don't have to make no partition for that right?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: From the mirror in sweden, and from france
<TheVault> Its just Ubuntu but I choose GNOME or KDE?
<Flannel> TheVault: nope.  They both sit on the same Ubuntu (the distro) installation
<TheVault> alrighty
<AlexC_> Ltar: root has no password by default with Ubuntu. Use Sudo instead.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. well, obviously i've never used those, but have you considered a US mirror?
<TheVault> How do I get KDE then, so I can do this
<tuxcrafter> godofredo07: is there a enemy territroy for linux ? :-D
<Flannel> TheVault: install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<AlexC_> TheVault: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<TheVault> Alrighty, Thanks guys
<godofredo07> tuxcrafter, yes..... :) I like it
<lordmaynoth> sorry
<lordmaynoth> had to reboot
<Ltar> Alex: oh, alrite. sudo su worked. weird
<chavo> enemy territory rocks!
<Flannel> Ltar: don't sudo su, if you want a root shell, use sudo -i
<Dr_willis> chavo,  heh - just noticed that xqf has support for it.
<lordmaynoth> isn't their an applet that you can change what function pushing the powerbutton does?
<TheVault> Reason I am asking is because I wanted to triple boot Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Windows Xp but then I was reading something about switching between GNOME and KDE and I had remembered that it was the same but with differ desktop environments
<Ltar> Flannel: what's the difference?
<AlexC_> I think I may just change my name to "Anything but AlexC_" ... no one ever calls me AlexC_ but either AlexC Alex or Ale ... ><
<IndyGunFreak> gholen?
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: ?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Yes?
<TheVault> Ltar: you asking whats the difference between the desktop environments?
<andy> Hi, I'm running the live cd on a hard drive without an OS on it. How can I check out the contents of the hard drive?
<Flannel> TheVault: no, that's just dualboot.  Ubuntu (the distro, where you can run Ubuntu (the DE) or Kubuntu (the DE)) and Windows
<IndyGunFreak> have you tried US mirrors?
<printerproblems> man i guess im just gonna have to go with vista, ubuntus gotta get workin on better compatibility fer peripherals
<Flannel> Ltar: sudo -i sets up the environmnt better
<AlexC_> printerproblems: Ubuntu is not the only Linux distro out there.
<TheVault> Actually, I think Ubuntu is better than Vista
<TheVault> Would not recommend Vista to anyone
<AlexC_> printerproblems: try Fedora, or Sabayon.
<printerproblems> yes but its the best in terms of hardware compatibility, right?
<TheVault> Vista = Mac Suck Up
<Ltar> Flannel: sudo su gives me a command line "root@name-ubuntu: /home/chuck#
<Ltar> sudo -i gives me just root@name-ubuntu:~#
<Ltar> what's the difference?
<AlexC_> TheVault: as much as I agree. don't =)
<godofredo07> do any of you think that if I run AOSS that Enemy Territory might me able to mix with TeamSpeak?
<printerproblems> whats sabayon?
<TheVault> AlexC: Don't what?
<printerproblems> will that allow more things to work?
<AlexC_> another Linux distro, printerproblems
<bulmer> Ltar one has the root environment the other has the users
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Gonna try once more
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: ok, i think i've always downloaded from the Purdue University mirror, never a prob.
<atarinox> can somebody help me out setting up Samba, i followed the guide and think I have everything setup properly, but when i try sudo mount -a all i get is a connection failed
<IndyGunFreak> remember, nice and slow.
<lordmaynoth> I just use a spare computer as a print server
<TheVault> AlexC: Printer Problems?
<AlexC_> TheVault: hum?
<lordmaynoth> because it is to painful to make edgy work with my canon printer and scanner
<K3nt> could somebody help me run bery? i installed it, now what
<lordmaynoth> a cheap older comp would work great just for that
<lordmaynoth> run win2k
<lordmaynoth> or somethin
* jlgaddis downloads from IU, since we have a nice big fat pipe into spout
<TheVault> AlexC: ahh i am confusing myself...nm
<AlexC_> TheVault: hehe,
<mg_x> Hi. Where to find list of available ubuntu sections
<AlexC_> mg_x: sections?
<printerproblems> im probably gonna run xp home and then do the free express upgrade that came with the cd
<lordmaynoth> anyone here know how to change the functions of the powerbutton?
<printerproblems> it pains me to leave ubuntu
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheVault> AlexC: I do that sometimes :(
<K3nt> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxcrafter> godofredo07: do you have a link for et linux
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Gonna try that one
<AlexC_> TheVault: ahh we all get confused at some stage!
<mg_x> AlexC_, I'm creating .deb package, there is field "Section: "
<lordmaynoth> printer what printer do you have
<Flannel> tuxcrafter: There are a few Howtos in the forums
<gholen> Rebot now
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: ok, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you
<AlexC_> mg_x: oh, I've no idea sorry.
<lordmaynoth> i think turboprint might work for you
<lordmaynoth> it would for my canon
<godofredo07> tuxcrafter, http://mrbass.org/enemyterritory
<emdash> having trouble with locale settings in a feisty chroot
<emdash> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8458/
<TheVault> AlexC: I was confused for awhile about setting up the whole Wireless thing. Every tutorial I read said to use ndiswrapper but I found one using fwcutter and that worked instantly....I was so ticked that I got something big done and knowing that I am a complete noob :)
<godofredo07> can someone give me a link for AOSS?
<TheVault> *tickled
<godofredo07> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godofredo07> is that right?
<AlexC_> TheVault: well I'm glad you got it working and stuck with it
<godofredo07> argh
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  ive never heard of aoss either
<emdash> i'm trying to follow these instructions here
<emdash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<lordmaynoth> anyone here know how to change the powerbutton's default action?
<TheVault> Yeah, What I usually do is run the LIVE CD alot, since I dual booted, and I do everything on the LIVE CD before I do it on the actual ubuntu i installed
<emdash> and i've done everything, but when i try to do dpkg-reconfigure locales, it bitches that it can't set the locale
<Ltar> can I use Gparted to resize my ubuntu partition (to create a Fat32 partition to share with windows) from within ubuntu? or will I need to access this hard drive from a different HDD in order to modify the partition table?
<TheVault> AlexC: Kinda trial and error sorta thing on the LIVE CD
<godofredo07> Dr_willis,
<AlexC_> TheVault: have you got Ubuntu installed now?
<SurfnKid> whats a cli calculator?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, whoops
<Dr_willis> aoss - Wrapper script to facilitate use of the ALSA OSS compatibility library.
<AlexC_> SurfnKid: Command Line calculator
<SurfnKid> AlexC_: yeop
<BigMac> Hey, I have deleted all the emails from my evolution mailbox but "mail-notification still shows 20 emails in box
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, can I change my system default to OSS?
<BigMac> can I fix that somehow?
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search aoss
<Dr_willis> alsa-oss - ALSA wrapper for OSS applications
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  no idea.. i doubt it.
<TheVault> AlexC: No. I did not have a 6.10 CD but have a DVD and my desktop does not have DVD reader, so I tried upgrading and it screwed everything up. So now I am re-installing windows and then I am going to dual boot again
<jin> how do I know if xorg is using the nvidia driver?
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  install that package and see if it helps, (read its docs also)
<jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> !calculator
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, do you know where i can download it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calculator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* SurfnKid smacks ubotu, thanks 
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  aoss? its in the repos
<TheVault> Went from a 6.06 to 6.10 and it screwed everything up
<Ltar> can I use Gparted to resize my ubuntu partition (to create a Fat32 partition to share with windows) from within ubuntu? or will I need to access this hard drive from a different HDD in order to modify the partition table?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, what would I type in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<AlexC_> TheVault: ahh that's not good hehe, hope you didn't loose anything!
<TheVault> Nah
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  install it like you do any other package/file
<bulmer> Ltar: you should not be partitioning a mounted partition. even if you can
<fran> anybody can help me with shake installation??????
<fran> apple shake
<TheVault> AlexC: Its always good to have 2 computers. My laptop is my baby, I never experiment with it but the desktop I don't really care about
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, yeah...about...that...haven't done it :)
<lordmaynoth> :c
<simontol>  /join #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  time to learn to walk befor you run.. :)  also theres a site with info on your conflict           http://forum.goteamspeak.com/archive/index.php/t-5844.html
<AlexC_> TheVault: hehe that's ok then,
<TheVault> AlexC: Once I master everything(well not everything) but get good with, I'll give up Windows on my laptop
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know how change the function of the powerbutton?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, read it :)
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, I ALMOST forgot about that
<TheVault> AlexC: The program Wine is sounding promising anyway :D
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  go ahead.. read away.. im off to play rtcw:ew  or perhaps savage
<AlexC_> TheVault: good to hear. I've never personally used wine, but I've heard it's good yeah.
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, how do i add that code to my startup?
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  which code where?
<TheVault> AlexC: Yeah, I could run all my favorite games and or software in Ubuntu. Would never have to worry about Dual Booting
<AlexC_> TheVault: being a computer graphics artist (3d) though, I kinda have to keep Windows for Photoshop
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, the code for Teamspeak and it says to add it to umm...
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, startup config?
<atarinox> so i installed network manager in synaptic....do i have to run it from the terminal or what? i can't seem to find it in my menu or run it from command....
<TheVault> AlexC: Yeah, I love Photoshop. Heard Gimp was the same software basicly but open source
<ssubbiah> Hi ! I am trying to compile the kernel with CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=m to make suspend work in my laptop, but when I issue the make-kpkg command somehow this option is changed back to  CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y and its not compiled as a module anymore ?  :(
<ssubbiah> Anyone pointers ?
<Ltar> bulmer: If i shouldn't resize a mounted partition, how can I create a FAT32 partition on this disk, to share with windows? will I need to run the partitioner from another install of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  youve lost me..  but that url has some info on the issue.. of course their fix's may or may not work for you.
<TheVault> AlexC: Do you have a laptop with Ubuntu on it?
<dtolj> ssubbiah: //j #ubuntu-kernel
<lordmaynoth> hello
<ssubbiah> sorry thanks ...
<AlexC_> TheVault: the Gimp is the same kind of software, and it's great for lots of use, but for anything professinal it just doesn't cut it. Simple things such as Layer Folders, Dynamic brush's such as Size, Rotation and step - Gimp just does not have
<AlexC_> TheVault: nope, just 1 desktop
<lordmaynoth> can anyone here plz help
<lordmaynoth> its not a major problem but I haven't found anything in the forums
<lordmaynoth> or google
<TheVault> AlexC: Well then this question would be useless then
<fran> shake or not to shake
<AlexC_> TheVault: it may not be =)
<TheVault> AlexC: Ok then. When I setup wireless on a friends laptop, the wireless was slow but hes got a super fast connection with the latest wireless router
<TheVault> AlexC: Was going to ask if all wireless for ubuntu is slow?
<AlexC_> TheVault: of course not,
<SmileyLap> Ok guys, good for one you.  Before i upgraded my ubuntu version, hibernate worked fine. Now, if i hit hibernate, it goes into standby, and never "shuts down".....
<AlexC_> TheVault: I don't know much about Wireless though, never had to deal with it in Ubuntu or Windows - so I can't really help sorry
<TheVault> AlexC: Oh. Well on my laptop(used LIVE CD) I managed to get the wireless working and it was slow on my computer as well
<jussi01> TheVault, is it only in firefox? or the whole connection?
<Ltar> this is probably a stupid question but.... what would happen if i unmounted the partition that ubuntu is running in?
<jussi01> howare the downloads?
<Ltar> in order to resize it, for example...
<TheVault> jussi01: Slow in Firefox I guess. Not sure about the whole connection
<TheVault> jussi01: Downloads where super slow
<Seveas> Ltar, it will say "HA HA you can't do that!"
<rlevitin> What is the terminal command to enter ati card config?
<rlevitin> I have the ATI binary X.Org driver install
<coolguy> How can I end the firefox process?
<Seveas> coolguy, pkill firefox-bin
<coolguy> Thanks
<SmileyLap> Ok guys, good for one you.  Before i upgraded my ubuntu version, hibernate worked fine. Now, if i hit hibernate, it goes into standby, and never "shuts down".....
<jussi01> TheVault, obvious question have you tried disabling ipv6?
<rlevitin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> !repeat | SmileyLap
<ubotu> SmileyLap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheVault> jussi01: What is that?
<SmileyLap> sorry jussi01
<SmileyLap> i coudln't see it in the scrollback ;D
<codecaine> whats a good program to broadcast your webcam on a webserver?
<AlexC_> Well I'd better go before my legs fall off, bye!
<TheVault> Bye AlexC
<atomiku> cya AlexC_
<jussi01> TheVault, Ipv6 is an annoying thing... hmmm let me see if I can find istructions for removing it
<TheVault> jussi01: Maybe thats what it was...But I donno
<jussi01> TheVault, do you still have access to the computer?
<Thialfihar> Howdy, folks.
<TheVault> jussi01: I was using the LIVE CD on my computer(laptop) and it was running super slow for firefox for wireless
<jussi01> TheVault, here are instructions for you - give this a try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841&highlight=ipv6
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<TheVault> Alright, Thank you.
<lordmaynoth> :c
<TheVault> I will look into that
<Thialfihar> I understand that hyperthreading was disabled in a recent kernel update, yeah? I'm having difficulties turning it back on. I already googled quite heavily and pass "ht=on" as kernel option in the GRUB entry, but nothing I did so far actually made it work.
<lordmaynoth> I cannot find it
<Thialfihar> Also... how would I test whether HT is enabled? So far I only see the difference in the Gnome panel thing that shows my CPU usage.
<sharperguy> fish
<jussi01> TheVault, have fun, let us know if you run into problems
<sharperguy> eclipse has started here
<SmileyLap> kool
<SmileyLap> help me, i can't hibernate :(
<SmileyLap> i MUST HIBERNATE!
* SmileyLap cries
<TheVault> jussi01: i sure will. I'm about to install Ubuntu back onto my desktop. I just gotten windows xp back installed
<emdash> is anyone running feisty here?
<jussi01> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<TheVault> I'm also going to setup my USB Wireless Adapter
<TheVault> its a Gigafast
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<emdash> is anyone running feisty in a chroot, i mean
<jussi01> emdash, I am
<jussi01> emdash, sorry, Im running feisty normally
<tuna-fish> I intend to sell an old machine with hd in it. How can i truly delete the contents of it's hd?
<jussi01> !feisty | emdash
<emdash> jussi01: i'm trying to set up a feisty chroot, but i'm currently having trouble with locale settings
<ubotu> emdash: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: I 'm reinstalling Ubuntu Dapper now, seems to go fine, I'm using the alterna install as of know, my laptop is up and running tough...
<Stuartmax> anyone managed to get ubuntu live cd to boot on a dual core petium 4?
<sharperguy> SmileyLap, yea, be
<sharperguy> feck
<Woodstokk> When installing dapper on a Mac, does a hard drive need more than one partition?
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<sharperguy> SmileyLap, yea, because you're a polar bear, right?
<habilida> Hi.. I have a problem with a sweex usb wireless adaptor.. the chipset is syntek chip.. the kwifimanager detect all the wireless I have close home and mine, but I cant connect to mine, I put the pass and everything correctly as I'm connected on another laptop on the same way...anybody knows why is not connecting? Thx
<jussi01> Woodstokk, you still need a swap
<Woodstokk> how big should it be jussi01?
<emdash> jussi01: thanks anyways (i'll try ubuntu+1)
<jussi01> Woodstokk, twice the size of your ram amount
<jussi01> emdash, sorry i couldnt help
<Woodstokk> ok... so two partitions only?
<jin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Woodstokk> one of them fairly small
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: well thats good.
<jussi01> Woodstokk, i would reccomend 3, one as root, one as /home and one as swap
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: why dapper though?
<Thialfihar> Anyone got any info on how to enable hyperthreading? I'm using Edgy.
<jussi01> Woodstokk, what size is you hdd and ram
<Woodstokk> the hd is 6G... just to get an idea if I really want to go with this long term and...
<Woodstokk> have about.... 400 megs of ram iirc
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Because Edgy is like D-link, beatuful on the outside, crap inunder :(
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: ??? I love edgy
<Woodstokk> 430 megs now that I think a minute
<jussi01> ok, so with tht small hdd, 2 partitions, 1 x 5gb, 1x 1gb
<godofredo07> yeah!
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Nothing but problem for me, lost mu swap maybu a hundred timis when in edgy
<godofredo07> okay..I have less of a problem now
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: and i've never had a problem with D-Link either..lol
<godofredo07> I have gotten enemy territory to run with a weird clicky stuttery sound using aoss! Now, how do i get rid of it?
<Woodstokk> ok, and when I do the partition, should I do that from running OSX (Still have OS9 available)
<lordmaynoth> does anyone here know what applet controls the functions of the powerbutton?
<jussi01> Woodstokk, use gparted
<Woodstokk> and... 'Disk Utility"
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: The D-Link stuff they resell in sweden sucks  bigtime
<veracon_> What is the file I need to modify to run commands upon logon again? *forgetful*
<Woodstokk> where do I find that?
<jussi01> !repeat | lordmaynoth
<ubotu> lordmaynoth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<godofredo07> So I semi have Enemy Territory working with AOSS...I do I get rid of the clicking and weird noise??????
<jussi01> Woodstokk, it will do it with the ubuntu installer
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: i don't know, i have 3 PC's in the house, 2 PCs, 1 laptop(no wireless), 2 PC's are running Ubuntu 6.10, laptop is Xubuntu 6.10, and they all run fine with my Linkssys router
<Woodstokk> so I don't even need to set up the hd... just run the installer?!!!?!?!?!
<jussi01> Woodstokk, just choose the whole drive option - that will give you the best options for your computer
<veracon_> Hm, would modifying ~/.profile do?
<godofredo07> does anyone here have experience with AOSS?
<jussi01> Woodstokk, no, just run the installer :D
<Woodstokk> fantastic...thank you!
<isak1005> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and wants to upgrade to 6.10 - I've heard that it is possible through the system without reformatting, but I am kind of a Linux noob, and I do not know what to do. Would someone please help me? :)
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IndyGunFreak> godofredo07: just ask, if someone can help, they will.
<bulmer> isak1005: what is the need for upgrading?
<DrMitch> latest != greatest
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: The only thing in my house that runs dapper is my laptop, and the reason why, it can hadle suspend and hibernate
<Woodstokk> jussi01   BTW, anything else I should know about it
<lightenup> would anyone recomend upgrading?
<godofredo07> I just want to know how to remove the clicking and stuttering from AOSS when running ENEMY TERRITORY................
<jussi01> Woodstokk, Im going now, Ill be back soon if you need me.
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: cuz 3dgy is for H@ck3rZ.. lol
<Woodstokk> ok, thank you for the info!  :)
<godofredo07> IndyGunFreak, is my problem normal?
<isak1005> I want to upgrade because I've heard that there is less of the terminal and more gui in 6.10
<DrMitch> HA
<IndyGunFreak> godofredo07: i don't really know to be truthful, i dont' use ubuntu for games
<lightenup> isak1005: naw
<kane77> isak1005, I dont want to upgrade for the same reason :)
<DrMitch> i didn't know you could GET any less gui that ubuntu 6.06
<IndyGunFreak> godofredo07: i accept that the 1 limitation of Ubuntu is available games, so if you wnt to game, youre best staying on a dual boot system
<lightenup> every time I try and upgrade something breaks
<bulmer> isak1005: you dont need to see the terminal, just dont type ctl+alt+Fx
<IndyGunFreak> personally, my Xbox 360 fulfills my gaming needs
<godofredo07> the only other OS i have is 98...I'm a little worried about security...
<isak1005> fx?
<jin> sudo apt-cache search murinne | less
<bulmer> f1 f2 f3...
<jin> erm
<IndyGunFreak> godofredo07: well, you may want to buy  360
* Ltar 's computer is too old to bother trying to game on it. No loss then, using linux
<godofredo07> IndyGunFreak, I'll pass :)
<godofredo07> IndyGunFreak, Mucho $$$$
<IndyGunFreak> godofredo07: well, i dont know...
<godofredo07> well, g2g
<godofredo07> thank you all for your help...I've gotten farther and thank you all for it.....
<TheVault> gotta go install ubuntu
<TheVault> be back in a short
<godofredo07> IndyGunFreak, is it realistic to run games via VMWARE?
<IndyGunFreak> godofredo07: i don't do it, but most say it can be done
<IndyGunFreak> probably easier than Wine
<JosefK> godofredo07, not realistic
<DrMitch> not any 3d games
<godofredo07> o
<DrMitch> i would recommend cedega for that
<DrMitch> but you have to pay for it
<godofredo07> makes sense
<godofredo07> yeah, isn't cedega the full blown WINE?
<ardchoille> You can compile cedega from source and you don't have to pay for it.
<rogue780> does anyone here have a mail server running?
<ardchoille> At least you used to be able to do that.
<DrMitch> cedega is based on wine, but it has a bunch of stuff to enhance the directx stuff
<Stuartmax> can run live cd on VMplayer..but can't boot on a dual core any ideas?
<godofredo07> k
<godofredo07> thx
<kelsin> Cedega is a fork of wine with directX support, the support is being built into normal wine though. I run WoW, War3 and Starcraft in normal wine right out of the box
<kelsin> if a game can use OpenGL instead of DirectX normal wine should be plenty
<kinley> hi, want to compile kernel image for xen : got error : "dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-xen0-2.6.16.29-bfkdom0 not in control info"  with this command : /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.29# make-kpkg --append-to-version -bfkdom0 --revision 1.00 kernel_image
<kinley> any idia ?
<DrMitch> starcraft doesn't use directx does it?
<kelsin> starcraft does, but it's only directdraw stuff that normal wine handles fine
<rryan> starcraft uses directdraw
<DrMitch> ah
<kelsin> since it's not 3d, and older, it works, some of the b.net interface is funky but the main game, and online games once you're out of the b.net interface is fine
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Yo! I think there is quite big problems, now, now the edgy reposteris have probs with MD5
<Thialfihar> I'm using Edgy and can't enable hyperthread.. anyone got any info on how to accomplish such a task?
<Thialfihar> +ing
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: i thought you downloaded Dapper?
<emdash> ahh okay i figured it out
<emdash> it turns out the file /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local was missing
<emdash> i copied the one from my edgy installation and was able to configure it
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: yes, but this is on the edgy laptop
<IndyGunFreak> i dont know, i dont have problems with Ubuntu repos.
<blanky> my friend installed xubuntu and he doesn't have internet access, I mean, he does, but his wirless isn't working on xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> try adding some non-fficial ones maybe?   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<blanky> anyone got any ideas?
<blanky> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: What contry do you use for downloading
<IndyGunFreak> what country?.. USA I'm assuming, i've not looked at that, how do i check?
<joshwhat> So, rubyripper is telling me that there isn't an audio cd in the cdrom drive, but there is.  I saw it.  I have two drives, but even when I change the settings in rubyripper to read from the other device, it tells me that there isn't a cd there.  Any suggestions?  By the way, SoundJuicer can read the cd.
<isak1005> When I type gksu "update-manager -c" in the terminal window, I get an error: SystemError: E:Typen 'deb' er ukendt p linje 34 i kildelisten /etc/apt/sources.list, E:Listen med kilder kunne ikke lses.
<isak1005> It is in Danish, but maybe you can recognise it anyway. I would appreciate some help
<gholen> The first capitals in your sources.list, efter http://
<eegore> I have a problem loading a joystick, it works fine under windows but will not load in Kubuntu. I checked dmesg and the joystick port is loading correctly. The stick I am using is the wingman interceptor using the Logitech ADI protocol.
<godofredo07> i have the code that will fix my sound problem...It says I should add the code to my startup how would i do that?
<zYe> how do i "install" a .bin file
<lesshaste> I want to play a dvd in one linux box from another one?  What is the easiest way to do this?
<blanky> sup Jokada
<Jokada> blanky, hey
<finalbeta> zYe: sudo chmod +x file.bin and then ./file.bin or sudo file.bin
<blanky> hey guys Jokada here just installed xubuntu and his wireless internet isn't working. When he installed ubuntu it already worked out of the box, is xubuntu missing drivers? or can we simply (hopefully) activate them or something? to avoid the ironic situation where you need to download drivers to get the internet working
<godofredo07> where is the pastebin again?
<finalbeta> godofredo07: what code? It's probably instructions that should be placed inside asoundrc in your home dir. (if the file doesn't exist, make it)
<blanky> !paste | godofredo07
<ubotu> godofredo07: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K3nto> hey guys im having problems with beryl: beryl-manager makes my screen go purple/green
<kinley> cool
<K3nto> plus it goes snowy and i can understand an inch of whts on my screen
<blanky> anyone?
<zYe> finalbeta: it says that my the file doesnt exisit
<zYe> yet it does
<godofredo07> finalbeta, this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8464/
<finalbeta> zYe: file.bin would be, your bin file.
<godofredo07> finalbeta, those are the instructions....i'm a n00blet, maybe you can make some sense of them :)
<finalbeta> zYe: you are in the right directory right?
<jin> repo malteo.homelinux.net is down!!!! if any one has murrine for Dapper Drake, please gshare it.
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: did ou get it working?
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Nope
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, let me check my source list real quick
<isak1005> When I type gksu "update-manager -c" in the terminal window, I get an error: SystemError: E:Typen 'deb' er ukendt p linje 34 i kildelisten /etc/apt/sources.list, E:Listen med kilder kunne ikke lses. It is in Danish, but maybe you can recognise it anyway. I would appreciate some help
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Concidering to throw everything out
<godofredo07> finalbeta, you get it man?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<finalbeta> godofredo07: It's not for asoundrc, I don't know what the equivalent is in debian/ubuntu to the file they refer to.
<nawty_Gyal> hey
<jussi01> isak1005, you have a problem with your sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: if its any consolation, before coming here, i spent about 17hrs trying to configure dual monitors.
<godofredo07> finalbeta, everyone in the ubuntu forums says it works...
<jussi01> isak1005, on line 34
<zYe> finalbeta: yea i think ive already cd to my desktop
<gholen> IndyGunFreak: Done that too :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zYe> finalbeta: im pretty newb at this >_<
<Hot_Babe> hi
<isak1005> jussi01: Yes, but I am complete Linux noob, and I do not even know what the sources.list is?
<Hot_Babe> what is linux
<gholen> WTF! Aptitude seems to work..
<jussi01> so type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and check out line 34
<SmileyLap> help me, i can't hibernate :(
<gholen> .But not apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> gholen: i dont know man, you have issues..ll
<SmileyLap> Ok guys, good for one you.  Before i upgraded my ubuntu version, hibernate worked fine. Now, if i hit hibernate, it goes into standby, and never "shuts down".....
<finalbeta> godofredo07: it probably does work. You can run the commands in the terminal to test and it will work. I just don't know how to make it run each boot.
<damian> hi guys, very newbie question, how do I get to my home folder in the terminal?
<Hot_Babe> i think yall need some pussy in ur life, your life revolves around computers too much
<isak1005> jussi01: Ok, I'll try
<finalbeta> zYe: do ls and see if the bin file is listed.
<Hot_Babe> i will titty wank you all for 150 each
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-barn5-0-0-cust895.brnt.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<finalbeta> Fast one ompaul
<kinley> cd
<jussi01> damian, when you open terminal it is in your home folder
<Peyvand> hi
<Peyvand> Im new here
<godofredo07> finalbeta, It just keeps saying access denied!
<atomiku> wb cables
<Peyvand> i use Parsix but i dont know how  I can print a page
<godofredo07> finalbeta, how do i log on as root in the terminal and make it stay on?
<finalbeta> godofredo07: use sudo in front of the commands.
<cables> What's the command to quit X?
<jussi01> !ops | Hot_Babe is trolling and spamming
<`nicola> guys I need help: I installed firefox 32 on my amd 64 system following a tutorial. It works fine except that no icon is associated to the program http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Schermata.png I know it may sound stupid but it's important to me becase that little icon help me to recognize firefox in the task bar and in the alt+tab popup what can I edit to restore the icon associated to the software ? thanks
<ubotu> Hot_Babe is trolling and spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<damian> jussi01:really? because I see damian@damian-desktop:-$
<godofredo07> finalbeta, could you give me an example?
<finalbeta> cables:  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<godofredo07> finalbeta, please..
<cables> finalbeta: thanks
<finalbeta> godofredo07: sudo echo 'et.x86 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<damian> jussi: is that my home directory?
<ompaul> jussi01, I got rid of it a while ago
<kinley> anyone : dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-xen0-2.6.16.29-bfkdom0 not in control info ?
<finalbeta> damn, I'm getting yellow spots in my vision, lol
<finalbeta> This can be bad.
<jussi01> damian, yes
<zYe> no it isnt listed
<zYe> finalbeta,
<damian> ok, thx
<ignas> how does one make mplayer xv output show up on a second monitor ?
<abo> I'm trying to get xmms to read some m3u (mp3 winamp playlist) files from old cd's I have, it's having problem with the \ , is there a way to fix that?
<zYe> finalbeta: i think i forgot how to "get to" the desktop directory
<godofredo07> finalbeta, it still says permission denied!
<finalbeta> zYe: then you are in the wrong dir, use pwd to see what dir you are in, use cd .. to go a dir up, use cd dirname to change ditr
<peeps> can document viewer(pdf) be made to display directly in the firefox window?
<godofredo07> peeps, mine automatically does that after i updated...
<jussi01> ompaul, Im sorry, was a litle slow...
<ompaul> np
<finalbeta> godofredo07: sry, don't know then.
<cables> I ran /etc/init.d/gdm stop in tty1, but when i do ctrl-alt-f7, nothing's changed... what's up with that?
<Thialfihar> Aaaaand once more: has anyone tried to enable hyperthreading in edgy and succeeded? If so: how is it done? Do I need an SMP kernel?
<zYe> ok
<godofredo07> hey guys, if i put in this command it says access denied : sudo echo 'et.x86 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<godofredo07> what is up w/that?
<cables> Thialfihar: it was on by default in Edgy 'cause of the generic kernel
<cables> godofredo07: do you have sudo rights?
<peeps> godofredo07: you upgraded what the document viewer?  I am already at the latest version
<Dna^> hallo
<toulouse> hey guys, i am trying to blank a cd in k3b, but it keeps failing, any tips
<toulouse> ?
<cables> toulouse: make sure it's a cd-rw :)
<isak1005> jussi01: My line 34 looks like this: deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main
<isak1005> Can you - or anyone else - fix it? If yes, I'll be a glad man ;)
<finalbeta> k, I need to stop,  to many stops in my sight, this is nuts. weird. Didn't even do drugs.
<Thialfihar> Yes, cables, but apparently it is turned off by default now since some kernel update.
<toulouse> cables: it is
<cables> toulouse: maybe it's scratched or something
<cables> Thialfihar: so I can't kill X?
<toulouse> cables: any way to force blank it? cause it's not damaged
<Thialfihar> Or maybe I misunderstand something... how can I check whether it is on or off?
<godofredo07> cables, idk how do i find out?
<godofredo07> cables, i installed the system and am the only one on the pc
<cables> godofredo07: do sudo -i and see what happens
<Thialfihar> What?
<jussi01> !automatix | isak1005
<ubotu> isak1005: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Thialfihar> Why would killing X require HT?
<cables> Thialfihar: sorry, wrong person
<godofredo07> i think it worked!
<zYe> finalbeta: it said (after i cd to desktop) ./WRT300N_1.03.3_US_code.bin: 1: cannot open : No such file ./WRT300N_1.03.3_US_code.bin: 11: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<kelsin> Thialfihar: you can: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and see if "ht" is listed under the "flags" line (I think)
<cables> Is there any reason that nothing's changed in ctrl-alt-f7 when I ran /etc/init.d/gdm stop in tty1?
<isak1005> ubotu: Ok. Isn't it possible just to remove Automatix2?
<jussi01> isak1005, I think the automatix repos are down. try putting a # in front of that line
<cables> isak1005: ubotu's a bot.
<Thialfihar> yeah, not in there.
<jussi01> !ubotu | isak1005
<ubotu> isak1005: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Thialfihar> wait
<Thialfihar> actually is...
<Thialfihar> hohum.
<Flannel> isak1005: you can just comment it out, but automatix, once used, has already done it's damage
<peeps> godofredo07, can you tell me what/how you updated to make pdfs show in firefox?
<isak1005> jussi01: I'll try. Strange with a bot wandering about. I thought he was a real person :P
<godofredo07> peeps, hold on
<IndyGunFreak> automatix repos are working
<jussi01> isak1005, hehe, I trigered that for you
<Dna^> can I get the new version of gaim to ubuntu 5.04?
<omglazers> Anyone mind helping me answer a kernel compile question when installing a network driver?
<dominator> Who r from Russia? $)
<Seveas> !ru | dominator
<ubotu> dominator:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Tmi> Jedis
<Flannel> Dna^: Er... 5.04 has gone out of support, you should upgrade.
<isak1005> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<MoNSTRiK> http://tattoo.clan.su/
<dominator> thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.232.196.109]  by Seveas
<ziadoz> during the install of ubuntu from a live cd can i change where GRUb is installed to?
<jussi01> isak1005, did making that change and saving the file solve your problem?
<Seveas> ziadoz, no
<Thialfihar> It's in there, kelsin.. but when I start some single-thread CPU-eating process, then the CPU usage climbs to 100% in my resource graphs as if there was only one.
<Dna^> Flannel how? (without wait de CD or download .iso)
<ziadoz> well after you get to the end of the partitioning
<Flannel> Dna^: you can upgrade in place.  To 5.10 then 6.06
<ziadoz> it gives you a summary of all the settings, where it says GRYB hd0, and you can change the text in the hd0 box, doesnt that change where it goes too?
<Dna^> Flannel how i look my kernel version or ubuntu version from the terminal?
<eck> usually the max cpu usage will be 100% * number of processors
<Flannel> Dna^: uname -a
<Seveas> Dna^, uname -a  and lsb_release -a
<Flannel> Dna^: ubuntu version is lsb_release -a
<eck> e.g. that is how it is displayed by top
<Seveas> eck, due to the way it's defined and calculated it may be more than that :)
<omglazers> gyaresu: Hey, would you happen to be around? I have a quick question from the help you gave me yesterday :)
<DM|> do any of you know of a way to down power an Nvidia card to get more battery life?
<lesshaste> does mplayer in ubuntu not play dvds? I get  Encrypted VOB file! Read DOCS/HTML/en/cd-dvd.html
<jussi01> !dvd | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dna^> Flannel Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-6-386 #1 Fri Sep 15 12:41:20 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<kitche> DM|: only way I know is to unclock the card
<DM|> kitche my oclock and uclock seem to be broken, mind if you help me?
<grimboy> How do I kill the shortcut for slow keys? (shift for 8 seconds)
<Muntrue> Hello can anyone tell me why its super slow copy'ing files from ubuntu to windows over a 10/100 Mb network ?
<Seveas> grimboy, system ->prefs-> keyboard
<omglazers> Anyone mind helping a total linux newb on a minor kernel compile error?
<erUSUL> !anyone > omglazers
<lesshaste> jussi01, I thought mplayer had its own built in code?
<omglazers> erUSUL: Sorry erUSUL :)
<Flannel> Dna^: yep, you're on Hoary still.  If you're worried about bandwidth, you'll probably just want to do a fresh install of Dapper, Otherwise you'll have to upgrade to Breezy and then to Dapper (since Breezy will go out of support at the end of April)
<zYe> i have a linksys router with some firmware in the form of a .bin file what do i do
<zYe> just recently got it
<grimboy> Seveas, Thanks but I can't seem to find it in there or in Assistive Technology Preferences.
<lesshaste> jussi01, are you sure you need to that play dvds in mplayer?
<kelsin> zYe: I would goto linksys's website for that
<jussi01> lesshaste, i think you still need the modules from there
<lesshaste> has anyone played a dvd in mplayer ubuntu?  Did you need to install libdvdcss2 separately?
<zYe> kelsin: what should i go there for? i got the firmware from their site but  found no instructions
<jussi01> lesshaste, ask Seveas he's the expert with that stuff
<zYe> kelsin: im quite new to ubuntu
<kelsin> zYe: but ubuntu has NOTHIGN to do with upgrading your router's firmware
<lesshaste> Seveas, hi..are you here?
<omglazers> Here's my question: Im trying to install a ethernet driver which requires me to make a symbolic link in /usr/src to /usr/src/kernel and I do so using the method they ask, however, when the driver install attempts to install, it tries to compile the kernel and fails with an error. I have the log here if anyone wants to help with that. I've got it working before on kubuntu but ubuntu doesnt want to take it, it seems.
<erUSUL> omglazers: no need to apologize. just ask a specific question or post the error in a pastebin
<Dna^> Flannel fresh install of dapper? u mean no totally?
<zYe> kelsin: well ive yet to even get it working yet
<Enselic``> Computer memory is organized in bytes, right? so there are eight bits between adress 0x00000001 and 0x00000002?
<omglazers> erUSUL: Im so new, I dont even know what a pastebin is :P Mind telling me?
<omglazers> erUSUL: Oh, pastebin.com
* omglazers is dumb
<erUSUL> omglazers: usualy you just install 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' to compile 3 party modules
<Enselic``> omglazers: rafb.net/paste is the best
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zYe> kelsin: i was running a hub, and now i bought a router, but i can no longer get online
<Seveas> Enselic``, neh, paste.ubuntu-nl.org is better :)
<omglazers> erUSUL: Its not available. I had to download the driver from Marvell for the ethernet
<r3factored> anyone have problems installing wine?
<zYe> kelsin: this is my first experience with a router also
<godofredo07> okay guys! thanks
<Seveas> !anyone | reflect
<ubotu> reflect: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<godofredo07> I got the sound card working now
<r3factored> i get a bunch of errors trying to run winecfg
<Seveas> !anyone | r3factored
<ubotu> r3factored: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kelsin> zYe: That's not a question for this channel, that is a question for linksys or router people, that's what I was saying
<omglazers> erUSUL: Ive gotten it working fine on kubuntu but with this ubuntu install it just doesnt seem to like to compile the kernel in the install. everything else works fine. Want the error log, maybe?
<godofredo07> Now it just says i need to add it to the startup script
<godofredo07> how do i add some code to the startup script?
<Flannel> Dna^: what?  I mean download the Dapper ISO, and install it.  If you have a separate home partition, You won't have to backup any of that, if you don't, then yeah, you'll have to backup/restore your data if you do the reinstall
<godofredo07> cables, how do i add some code to the startup script?
<zYe> kelsin: yes but there is a interaction with ubuntu and the router in order for it to work
<godofredo07> cables, you know everything :)
<erUSUL> omglazers: yes post it in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin > omglazers
<zYe> kelsin: but the router came with a bunch of .exe installation files, so i went to their site and got the files in .bin form
<omglazers> erUSUL: Ok, one sec. Gotta get it off the desktop
<zYe> kelsin: now i should extract/install something from the .bin on ubuntu right
<godofredo07> does ubuntu have a startup script i can access?
<ClarKent> ClarKent(+i)]  [3:#ubu [Act: 1,2] . . . . . .
<ClarKent> [#ubuntu] 
<godofredo07> i need to add code..
<r3factored> here are the errors I get when running winecfg - i installed the ubuntu edgy package from winehq. http://www.shortText.com/4zjl8c
<r3factored> and have made sure there are no others versions installed.
<godofredo07> r3factored, I would install it via automatix
<rem_> gogo -> /etc/rc2.d
<r3factored> godofredo07: ok i have that i will try thanks
<kelsin> zYe: no, if you are connecting to your router with ubuntu via an ethernet cable it has nothing to do with ubuntu, same as if you were using windows. Installing firmware is normally done via the web control panel on your router, you should get out your router instruction manual or download it from linksys and look up how to update firmware
<feNNec_> hello ! alsa pb for hda-intel. somebody wants fun ?
<ClarKent> I'm using edgy, latest openbox, and I can't get programs and wallpapers to start at login. I tried the tut on the forums and it didn't work.
<godofredo07> has anyone ever edited the startup script??
<godofredo07> that would probably be the first person i would ask :)
<Zamber_> how to check one file size from console? I need it for a .sh script
<zYe> kelsin: well what i am really wondering is how i can configure my router via ubuntu
<ziadoz> can any clarify something for me about this? http://debianadmin.com/copper/albums/edgy/22.png
<omglazers> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ziadoz> can i change the location of GRUB at this stage of the install by changing the text in that box?
<kelsin> zYe: via your browser JUST like in windows, totally OS  agnostic
<Rasiote> labanakt
<tiHo> hi all! please see #freeforum :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@102.jungle.hnt.ru]  by Seveas
<Xenguy> Zamber_: ls or du  ?
<omglazers> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8466/
<Flannel> ziadoz: yes.  Well, stage 1 of grub anyway
<naut> What is the preferred ubuntu way of managing services?
<Flannel> ziadoz: stage 2 is handled on the previous screen, where you've chosen where /boot is
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naut> i.e. like rc-update in gentoo or chkconfig
<feNNec_> is there anybody to help me in troubleshooting alsa pb for hda-intel soundcard on Dell laptop ???
<ziadoz> whats the difference between stage one and two?
<ompaul> naut, bum in gui or rcconf in terminal
<LiENUS> I have an ubuntu 6.10 system using network manager, how can i share my ethernet connection over a wireless connection?
<godofredo07> Flannel, do you know how to edit the ubuntu start up script...it is the last thing i have to do to get my box running perfect... :)
<ziadoz> i want to install GRUB on the partition that Ubuntu is on
<Flannel> ziadoz: stage1 is the stuff that gets installed to the MBR, stage 2 is the menu.lst and stuff
<Zamber_> Xenguy what you have on mind?
<naut> ompaul, thanks
<erUSUL> omglazers: have you done? 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' or 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'  ??
<LiENUS> i want my girlfriends windows xp laptop to be able to connect to my laptop via wireless and use my internet connection
<erUSUL> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godofredo07> !hostapp
<godofredo07> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziadoz> so if i tell stage 1 to install on hd0,1 (second partition) same as Ubuntu, all of stage 1 and two will be on the install partition
<kelsin> Zamber_: ls -lh will give you human readable filesizes in the info, then you can grep and awk it to get only the size if you want
<godofredo07> or not :)
<LiENUS> erUSUL,  please dont recomment linux-headers-$(uname -r), linux-headers-generic is much more user friendly as it doesnt require a reinstall each time
<Flannel> ziadoz: the majority of grub will be installed in /boot, so if you have a separate /boot, it'll be installed there, if you don't, /boot will be on the / partition.  stage1 gets installed to a disk, not a partition though.
<omglazers> erUSUL: No, I dont believe so, but I dont believe my driver is available by the package getter
<Zamber_> kelsin tkanks a lot ;] 
<rem_> godo .../etc/inittab tels you what runlevel etc... and then in /etc/rc2.d/ you can add a startup script (or a sym link to /etc/init.d/ where the scripts usually are...). Start the name of the link or file with S a number and the name
<Flannel> ziadoz: you'd install grub to hd0
<Xenguy> Zamber_: 'ls -l' or 'du -k <filename>'
<Xenguy> Zamber_: depending on what you need
<ziadoz> Flannel, I want to install it to the partition with Ubuntu on
<Flannel> ziadoz: For what reason?
<ziadoz> im going to dual boot with NT bootloader
<Flannel> ziadoz: GRUB can dualboot no problem
<ziadoz> i know that :)
<cinex> hi;
<cinex> With azureus I have a problem getting a port to open. its configured on my router and in the iptables-save it shows: "-A tcp_inbound -p tcp -m tcp --dport 66666 -j ACCEPT" and "-A tcp_inbound -p udp -m udp --dport 66666 -j AC" but still I get NAT errors when I test the port. Have I missed something?
<Sandroad> Hi
<Zamber_> Xenguy -l is the thing I needed ;)
<ziadoz> but i want to use my NT bootloader
<ziadoz> can i achieve it that way?
<ClarKent> anyone know an openbox tut that works with edgy? i tried the one at the forums but one section didn't work
<rem_> there might be a gui in gnome to add stuff to the startup...but dunno about that..would try to google for it ...
<Sandroad> can anyone help me get WPA to work with my new 6.10 install
<eck> cinex: how many ports do you have????
<LiENUS> i want my girlfriends windows xp laptop to be able to connect to my laptop via wireless and use my internet connection
<eck> i thought there were only 64k
<Sandroad> I read the docs but its still not working
<erUSUL> omglazers: no those packages install the necesary dirs and 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' to comile drivers against the instaled kernel
<Xenguy> Zamber_: 'man ls' has all the options :-)
<kelsin> LiENUS: look into the firestarter package, it is a firewall but makes cofiguring internet sharing a bit easier too
<cinex> open for azureus: its not the actual port. I canged it
<ardchoille> ClarKent: What exactly are you trying to do with openbox? I use openbox as my wm in gnome.
<zYe> kelsin: how do you suggest i get a connection from my modem to my router
<LiENUS> kelsin, how do i even configure it so she can connect to my laptop?
<jin_> !webbrowser
<Zamber_> Xenguy thanks for help ;] 
<jin_> !browser
<Xenguy> Zamber_: yw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webbrowser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<eck> cinex: try something below 65536
<Sandroad> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eck> you went too high
<ompaul> LiENUS, gether putty.exe for connecting to your machine
<LiENUS> ompaul,  did you even read what i asked?
<cinex> eck it is already I used 66666 as the example
<LiENUS> i want to share my internet connection with her
<LiENUS> putty has nothing to do with that
<kelsin> zYe: by following your ISP's, modem's and routers manuals
<omglazers> erUSUL: I have honestly no idea what you said. Im that new.
#ubuntu 2007-03-04
<ompaul> LiENUS, depends if you xforward the web browser
<zYe> kelsin: did i insult you or something?
<ziadoz> Flannel, would the ubuntu install allow me to put stage 1 and 2 on the ubuntu partition so i can use the nt loader?
<LiENUS> ompaul, what the hell are you talking about?
<eck> cinex: well, first of all, if you have a router you do not need to use iptables
<erUSUL> omglazers: just use the two comands i gave you and then try the compilation again
<kelsin> LiENUS: you have to look into the drivers for your wireless card to see if it supports host mode, or connect via an adhoc connection, once you get that connected you need to use firestarter or your own IP rules to set up the proper forwarding for sharing the internet
<LiENUS> ompaul, her computer is not on a network
<cinex> evenif I flush the list it still wont work; eck
<LiENUS> how am i going to use xforward?
<jin_> how to make the up/back/forward buttons smaller??
<LiENUS> kelsin, and im stuck at setting up ad hoc
<jin_> on the main toolbar
<LiENUS> how do i set up an ad hoc connection between a linux and windows xp machine
<eck> cinex: if you need to use iptables you need to use the logging options in iptables or maybe tcpdump to debug it
<omglazers> ok, give 'em to me
<kelsin> zYe: no I'm trying to tell you that this is an ubuntu os channel, and you are asking router and modem configuration questions, Ubuntu can connect to your router (if it's setup correctly) via ethernet, just like any other OS
<jin_> !flash
<eck> but you should just have your router doing all the work
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<K3nto> hey guys this is one of my beryl issues : /  http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/7104/screenshotgl8.png
<K3nto> the only one i guess
<kelsin> LiENUS: I don't know much of anything about ad-hoc networks. I know that My girlfriend and I get it to work, but setting my wireless card (with iwconfig) to be in adhoc mode with a unique essid, then it shows up in windows, normaly works, but past it "just working" I don't know much
<cinex> eck: thanks ill check it out
<LiENUS> kelsin,  how do i set it up with iwconfig?
<blanky> hey guys my wireless internet isnt working after installing xubuntu, i did lshw and it says UNCLAIMED, what should I do?
<grimboy> Anyone know how to turn off the eight seconds of shift means slow keys? I've tried in Preferences > Keyboard and Preferences > Assistive Technology Preferences.
<erUSUL> omglazers:  'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' and 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<godofredo07> can someone please help me...I just need to learn how to edit my startup script... :)
<mr_big_down_low> hey im trying to update from 6.06 to 6.10 and im using this command : gksu "update-manager -c -d" but it isnt showing the update iv done it before and it did work
<kelsin> LiENUS: "iwconfig <interface> mode adhoc", then: "iwconfig <interface> essid <anyword>", I think, man iwconfig to double check that I have the spelling correct
<omglazers> Side note, how do I enable sudo permissions to move/delete stuff in the file browser?
<godofredo07> i hope editing a startup script in ubuntu is easy :)
<globe> can anyone tell me how to check if my swap is working?
<zYe> kelsin: so do you know of any router/modem irc rooms around that could help me due to my superb ignorance on this subject?
<mr_big_down_low>  hey im trying to update from 6.06 to 6.10 and im using this command : gksu "update-manager -c -d" but it isnt showing the update iv done it before and it did work
<n-iCe> How can i make faster my firefox?
<mr_big_down_low> can anyone help?
<LiENUS> kelsin,  what about ips?
<n-iCe> I'm using xubuntu
<kelsin> zYe: your best bet is honestly the manuals for your equipement and help from your ISP, it will get done faster if you call them
<magnushc> which media pplayer is good?
<godofredo07> fasterfox extension?
<K3nto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grimboy> !swiftfox
<kelsin> LiENUS: I forget whether we had to set them ourselves or let the adhoc driver work, honestly I don't know more then what I've already said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: you might wanna try swiftfox, choose your arch
<godofredo07> zYe, do you know how i can add a little code to the startup script???????
<LiENUS> :/
<magnushc> anyone knows a good media player
<n-iCe> mx-zoom,  is faster than firefox ?
<jlgaddis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<n-iCe> !swiftfox
<LiENUS> anyone else know anything about setting up ad-hoc networks between linux and windows?
<grimboy> Anyone know how to turn off the eight seconds of shift means slow keys? I've tried in Preferences > Keyboard and Preferences > Assistive Technology Preferences. It's annoying because sometimes I'll hold down shift whilst thinking about what I'm going to type.
<kelsin> magnushc: for what, movies? music?
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: it's a build of firefox optimized for different processors and ith many optimization flags on. it is faster
<mr_big_down_low> can anyone help me?
<dan7373> Hello - can anyone help with switching video cards from ATI to nVidia with ubuntu already installed?
<erUSUL> omglazers: please adress me as i do or i will miss you in the noise... use 'gksu nautilus'
<n-iCe> mx-zoom, how can i downlaod it ?
<SmileyLap> hey guys, i want to control my laptops cpu etc, to lower the heat output, how would i manage this?
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: http://www.getswiftfox.com/ , what's your processor?
<DM|> smileylap emifreq
<jairuncaloth> anyone have experiance with savage video cards?
<n-iCe> mx-zoom,  no idea
* Xenguy wonders which is prefered: gksu or gksudo  ?
<n-iCe> how can i know ?
<grimboy> n-iCe, Or you can use automatix.
<godofredo07> dan7373, can't you just change them and then install nvidia drivers via automatix????
<SmileyLap> DM|: is that a gui app?
<grimboy> n-iCe, Which does it automatically.
<grimboy> !automatix | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DM|> smileylap a applet on the gnome bar
<omglazers> erUSUL: I ran the two commands you asked, and neither had a problem but I still got the same error that I showed you in the pastebin
<SmileyLap> DM|: perfect ^_^
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<grimboy> !WorksForMe | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dan7373> I don't know - would i have to go to some neutral drivers since I'm on ATI drivers now?
<DM|> smileylap should be able to apt-get install it
<jin_> hi
<jin_> why isn't there an update for firefox to upgrade from 1.5 to 2?
<godofredo07> dan7373, i believe so but, once you install the nvidia drivers you should be back on track...am i right guys??
<n-iCe> mx-zoom,  this?  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
<SmileyLap> DM|: yeah the tool is getting it now :)
<mbdl> can anyone help me with upgrading to edgy?
<kelsin> jin_: Firefox 2.0 wasn't ready in time for edgy, it will be in fiesty so I hear, major software version upgrades aren't carried out inbetween releases
<foormea> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DM|> smileylap cool, have fun.
<jin_> kelsin, I'm on dapper
* Xenguy notes ubotu says to use gksudo instead of gksu...
<toulouse> can overburning write an extra 50 mb?
<SmileyLap> DM|: as you were so helpful, anyway to disable the mouseclick function on my mousepad?
<LiENUS> kelsin, how do i install firestarter?
<SmileyLap> :O
<kelsin> jin_: well then that explains it ever more, the same thing applies, major version upgrades are only done between releases, dapper won't get firefox 2
<LiENUS> the apt-get install firestarter failed
<kelsin> LiENUS: sudo aptitude install firestarter, or search for it in synaptic, look up the ubuntu manuals online about how to install software
<LiENUS> kelsin,  install failed
<mbdl> please tell me if your all too busy and ill come back later
<jin_> kelsin, what happen to security fixes then?
<LiENUS> firestarter wont run
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: when downloading, choose pentium 4 :), or try automatix, it seems to do it automagically. get automatix here: www.getautomatix.com/
<rivereye> does anyone in here know anything about ftape?
<toulouse> how much farther can overburning get you?
<jin_> kelsin, I'm sure firefox 1.5 has bugs
<n-iCe> mx-zoom,  i already downlaod it i have the file in desktop now ?
<kelsin> jin_: you'd have to ask a developer, if you want either upgrade your ubuntu install or look into installing firefox 2
<julien__> hello
<kelsin> !firefox | jin_
<ubotu> jin_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<LordLimecat> is there any reason someone with nvidia drivers installed cant simply overwrite them with a new install?
<LordLimecat> using the nvidia installl script?
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: downloaded from getswiftfox.com? untar it and extract it to some place like /opt/
<jin_> kelsin, nah, I'm gonna stick with dapper. it's more stable than all others.
<up365> mbdl, state your problem if someone can help they will
<julien__> i try to install cedega with wineCVS.sh, but there's a error, is someone get an old version that work ?
<n-iCe> it's a .sh
<kelsin> jin_: then read that guide about installing 2.0, as far as bug questions about firefow 1.5 you'd have to ask one of the firefox maintainers or someone more knowledgable then me
<mbdl> hello?!?!
<kelsin> julien__: Are you using a game that needs cedage as opposed to just plain wine?
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: what is a sh?
<n-iCe> .sh the extension
<n-iCe> install-swiftfox.sh
<Xenguy> mx-zoom: shell script
<kelsin> mbdl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<up365> mbdl, state your problem so someone knows what it is
<mx-zoom> Xenguy: I know what a sh is lol
<magnushc> which media player is good for movies and web TV
<toulouse> how do i uninstall something in wine???
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: you talking about swiftfox or automatix?
<julien__> kelsin: i try to install aoe2 with wine, but i have an error
<n-iCe> swift
<Xenguy> mx-zoom: 18:15 < mx-zoom> n-iCe: what is a sh?
<kelsin> toulouse: same as in windows, run the uninstall program, delete the folder and scan the registry, etc etc
<mx-zoom> Xenguy: I meant which of the files was a sh
<loppa> Does anybody know how .tgz files work?
<mx-zoom> lol
<mbdl> kelsin:dont that already and it doesnt show
<kelsin> julien__: ahhh, yeah not a directX game, just double checking, good luck
<lyam> i have downloaded .tar.gz archive from gnome-look site (an image and config file) and dont know how install it. any ideas?
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: download this  http://www.getswiftfox.com/builds/releases/2.0.0.2/swiftfox-2.0.0.2-pentium4.tar.bz2 and extract it to /opt/
<Xenguy> loppa: they are compressed (.gz) tar (.tar) files
<eric__> thanks
<mbdl> kelsin: done that...and it doesnt show i dont know why maby they took it off...but ya
<SmileyLap> anyway to disable the mouseclick function on my mousepad?
<godofredo07> how do i move a file to /etc/init.d as root??? please help me :(
<n-iCe> ok
<grimboy> Oh, solved with gconf-editor
<godofredo07> the file is called gamesound
<blanky> guys please help it's urgent! I just ran lshw | grep network and it says network: unclaimed, what does that mean?
<kelsin> mbdl: I don't have time to help you upgrade, just wanted to point you to the website that does
<erUSUL> godofredo07: with sudo ??
<erUSUL> !sudo > godofredo07
<godofredo07> yes sudo
<godofredo07> i know how to use it
<godofredo07> could you just give me an example to refresh my mem
<godofredo07> i think i'm doing it right
<SmileyLap> erUSUL: ! :D Maybe you can help again, i want to stop my mousepad doing the mouseclick function.
<erUSUL> godofredo07: sudo mv file /destination
<blanky> anyone please?
<loppa> Xenguy, okay. Now that I've unpacked it, you know how to install drivers?
<erUSUL> SmileyLap: i do not have experience with ubuntu in laptops...
<Xenguy> loppa: what drivers?
<r3factored> godofredo07: i removed wine and installed via automatrix2 and get the same errors on starting winecfg
<godofredo07> r3factored, sorry
<loppa> Xenguy via drivers for my graphics card.
<toulouse> how do i get to the wine uninstall programs? ( i want to uninstall firefox)
<godofredo07> r3factored,what are the errors?
<r3factored> godofredo07: np thanks for the tip though
<SmileyLap> erUSUL: ah nevermind :?
<LordLimecat> quick question--very important
<n-iCe> mx-zoom,
<Xenguy> loppa: nope.  I'd recommend you find a good howto webpage for ubuntu via
<r3factored> godofredo07: http://www.shortText.com/4zjl8c
<LordLimecat> helpin someone reinstall nvidia drivers....want to make sure its ok to remove these
<n-iCe> said that i don't have permission to extract in /opt
<LordLimecat> this should NOT be uninstalled, should it?
<LordLimecat> X.Org X server -- NV display driver
<mbdl> can anyone else help me whith my update issue... form 6.06 to 6.10 the install command now working?!?!?!
<cryptik> su
<loppa> Xenguy, running Suse actually. Never got the hang of ubuntu.
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: use sudo
<HiDensity> i can't get adesklets to load...I run the .py file and nothing happens
<n-iCe> mx-zoom,  ah ?
<godofredo07> r3factored, what are you trying to run?
<cryptik> or just su
<n-iCe> i did it not in the terminal, how can i do it in terminal ?
<r3factored> godofredo07: winecfg for the first time
<godofredo07> r3factored, you could always just run windows virtually with VMware
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: sudo nautilus /opt/ copy the file there and extract it
<r3factored> godofredo07: yeah i know buy vmware server is heavy maybe ill try crossover
<lyam> how to convert .png image to .so?
<godofredo07> r3factored, it should work unless you are trying to play games
<r3factored> godofredo07: no just windows apps - ive used it before
<godofredo07> huh
<godofredo07> with my experience with wine...its either hit or miss
<toulouse> godofredo07: true
<Minibnz> hi all i need a little help... i am trying to compile an app that requires the mysql header files.. but i am only able to find them in RPM format is there a way to install them onmy ubuntu box
<HiDensity> can you run os x apps with wine?
<godofredo07> r3factored,i installed ubuntu 6.10 ran automatix and installed wine
<godofredo07> r3factored, that is the only way i could get it to work smooth or at all
<toulouse> do you know how to find the uninstall programs within wine
<n-iCe> I don't understand mx-zoom
<Lazergunz> anyone know how to uninstall the ATI driver completley?
<r3factored> godofredo07: ok thanks for the info - im bailing on wine and going with crossover or wmware
<godofredo07> r2factored, have you just tried running something directly?
<netsrot> gaim seems to crash quite often, is there any other good multi protocol chat client that works with ubuntu?
<r3factored> godofredo07: ???
<ElbridgeGerry> How do I install build-essential without my installation cd?
<godofredo07> r3factored, sorry..have you just tried running it straight
<r3factored> godofredo07: no
<BAZOOKA> You have to buy it
<whosit> Kopete is another client
<godofredo07> r3factored, just right click on it and say run with wine?
<crdlb> ElbridgeGerry, do you have an internet connection?
<n-iCe> the name is : swiftfox-2.0.0.2-pentium4.tar.bz2
<Minibnz> the header files i need are from version 3.23... if anyone knows where i can get an ubuntu install for them that would be easier
<r3factored> ill try
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: I'm here.
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: =p
<blanky> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BAZOOKA>  :D  '<
<BAZOOKA> Anybody want to talk to me?
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: It says "Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025) in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter"
<mx-zoom> n-iCe: get in #abcdefgh
<crdlb> ElbridgeGerry, well you could be on a different computer :D
<BAZOOKA> I know how to make viruses
<godofredo07> r3factored, try it because i have to go real quick and want to see what happens :)
<netsrot> whosit: is Kopete stable?
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: Why does it ask me for that?
<godofredo07> r3factored, it might just work... :)
<whosit> Seems to be for me
<godofredo07> r3factored, or not!
<r3factored> godofredo07: thanks will do
<netsrot> whosit: ok thanks.
<godofredo07> k bye
<whosit> np
<ElbridgeGerry> Is there a flag that says just to get it from the server?
<n-iCe> what i need to do now ?
<BAZOOKA> I'm going to send every one of you viruses from tommorrow
<BAZOOKA> l
<BAZOOKA> o
<BAZOOKA> l
<crdlb> ElbridgeGerry, what are you using to install it? synaptic?
<BAZOOKA> yep
<crdlb> ElbridgeGerry, I know you can temporarily add the cd to synaptic, but I've never seen it require the cd
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: apt-get
<jin_> when moving a window, it leaves traces behind for half of a second, any way to fix that?
<crdlb> ElbridgeGerry, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: Should I remove the CD from my repo list?
<ElbridgeGerry> Wait,
<ElbridgeGerry> you just said that
<ElbridgeGerry> =p
<lufis> Is there a way to boot from a livecd and resize an existing partition without installing anything?
<ElbridgeGerry> lufis: Look for the gparted liveCD
<phaedra> lufis, Yes. Use gparted.
<cryptik> or qtparted
<lufis> ElbridgeGerry: i'd really rather not use another cd for something i'm only going to use once. can it not be done from the ubuntu livecd?
<ElbridgeGerry> lufis: I think gparted is on the LiveCD
<lufis> ElbridgeGerry: ah, okay
<lufis> thanks
<AaronMT> I cant load herd5, I get a "cant access TTY job control (turned off)" error along with something about initramfs? Any suggesstions?
<ElbridgeGerry> AaronMT: #ubuntu+1
<Mach3> does anyone have experience with dual booting windows from a raid0 and ubuntu from a 3rd hdd?
<ElbridgeGerry> They're more likely to know about Fiesty
<ElbridgeGerry> crdlb: It worked, thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222-152-7-*.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Shank> Anyone know what to use to put music on a nokia phone?
<BenPA> hi all ... can any one help with missing java in Ubuntu 8.07
<MadP3nGu1n> why cant i connect to my wifi router,but have access to someone else network?
<ClarKent> anyone know how to save sessions in openbox? I can't get the wallpaper to change after reboot
<lufis> BenPA: you should be able to install java in synaptic
<sergo> Shank install your nokia Cd softWare and then connect the telephone to pc via Usb Port ...
<lufis> BenPA: https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
<BenPA> I am missing something in one of my browsers
<ElbridgeGerry> Ubuntu 8.07?
<omegabeta> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sergo> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<lufis> BenPA: follow that guide, it installs the firefox plugin as well
<sergo> omegabeta if i will install xubuntu-desktop what will hapen with gnome-desktop?
<sergo> ?
<BenPA> ok I will see if reloading helps
<sergo> :)
<Shank> sergo, it didnt come with a cd :(
<lufis> BenPA: well, reloading won't help if you don't install java first...
<sergo> Shank i know, but maybe the mirror from our country have xubuntu-desktop on it...
<BenPA> true
<sergo> becouse i want xubuntu but don't want to remove ubuntu and install xubuntu from 0 ...
<Shank> i dont have xubuntu
<Shank> i meant the nokia
<sergo> :))
<BenPA> but some browsers work and some don't ... I installed Opera from automatix and it seems to be missing somethings that deal with java
<sergo> i think what you try to help me
<godofredo07> can someone tell me how to make this command executable...AKA (Like a double click i can put on my desktop) : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8473/
<ompaul> BenPA, maybe you need to ask the #automatix people about that cos
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lufis> BenPA: that may be the case. you may have to link the java plugin libraries to opera if they work for it as well
<BenPA> then again firefox has something missing too
<Q_Continuum> eck: I did what you suggested, with the dd... and wrote that image to the drive.  But then it wanted the ISO, but when I wrote it out it took the free space that had been available in that image and wrote that to the drive.  So the 16GB Flash drive only saw 250MB or so of free space.  Not enough for the .ISO.
<sergo> Shank what your problem then
<lufis> BenPA: are you running a custom firefox?
<ubuntu_almost_wo> can anyone help me?  When I shutdown edgy it locks up...
<lufis> BenPA: that is, not from the repos?
<omegabeta> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<BenPA> how do I link
<Q_Continuum> eck: So what I need to figure out, is how I can modify that .img before I dd it, or if I can partition it manually into smaller chunks and dd it to a sole partition.
<godofredo07> just put the url in
<ompaul> ubuntu_almost_wo, what is the last message on the screen?
<lufis> BenPA: sudo ln -s source destination
<BenPA> I am not running a custom firefox
<godofredo07> or use tinurl.com
<lufis> BenPA: did you install java though?
<ubuntu_almost_wo> no message just black screen
<ubuntu_almost_wo> fresh install... nforce1 chipset
<ubuntu_almost_wo> all updates
<brussel> is there a quicktime plugin for ubuntu?
<lufis> BenPA: it isn't installed by default
<BenPA> I thought I did but I will try again
<lufis> brussel: no, but totem works well
<BenPA> ok
<godofredo07> Can someone please tell me how to make this script executable AKA (a double click launcher for desktop) ?????? here it is... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8473/
<sergo> omegabeta if i install xubunut-desktop (currently i'm using ubuntu) will ubuntu be completely looking as xubuntu? -)
<BenPA> brb
<ompaul> ubuntu_almost_wo, no idea without a clue from the screen
<ubuntu_almost_wo> how do I get a clue from the screen?
<lufis> BenPA: type about:plugins in firefox and see if java's listed
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  chmod +x it, and make an icon launcher on the desktop for it.. check out the gnome guides for beginners docs
<lufis> brussel: provided you have the proper codecs installed
<brussel> lufis, i'm browsing and there is a tutorial in quicktime, can i use totem to watch it?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, i do what?
<lufis> brussel: if you have the codecs
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, I go to the terminal
<ompaul> ubuntu_almost_wo, it should say stuff as it is shutting down but you say it is not
<brussel> lufis, which codecs?
<omegabeta> ompaul: Sego, you dont want to use xfce is you have to adk.. trust me on that ;)
<erUSUL> godofredo07: those two lines are better in /etc/rc.local
<ubuntu_almost_wo> is their a log I can do
<ubuntu_almost_wo> ?
<lufis> brussel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  are we back to  learning the basics of linux again? :)
<brussel> lufis: k
<lufis> :)
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, define basics :)
<ompaul> ubuntu_almost_wo, you could ctrl alt F1 and then log in, then >> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop << then >> sudo shutdown -h now << and see what comes up on the screen
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  if you dont know about 'chmod +x' thats about linux day 2 of linux 101 class..
<eegore> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubuntu_almost_wo> it seems to only do it with the powerbutton
<ompaul> ubuntu_almost_wo, well are you going to do what I suggested?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, I copy and pasted the text into a file called "etfix" then, I did cd ~/Desktop then chmod +x etfix ....now nothing changed :)
<Urbanmage> hey all, I have a real quick question.  I looked through the documentation and didn't find anything one way or the other, so I thought I'd come here as a last resort.
<dougb> Does Ubuntu have the DST bug like Windows has?
<lufis> dougb: dunno, but i bet you ubuntu won't charge for a patch ;)
<ompaul> dougb, define what the DST bug is
<dougb> seriously, $4,000 for a patch?
<crdlb> dougb, I assume an update has been made
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, you there?
<mnk0> hey sup
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, did i do it completely wrong????
<mnk0> im having problems with xgl+beryl on ati
<dougb> they call it a "bug" but it's changing the hard coded date set to change clocks for DST, since Bush changed it to be a few weeks earlier, not all OS's are aware of this and won't update the time accordingly
<mnk0> folloewd a guide, and when i startup, the cube is all white
<mnk0> can't see anything on screen
<Urbanmage> I downloaded the desktop cd and I'm trying to figure out if I can install the server edition from it.  I thought maybe they might be the same cd with different options, but I wasn't sure
<lufis> dougb: shrub is deciding that kind of thing now? oh god help us
<jlgaddis> dougb: Run 'date -d "March 27"' in a terminal.
<jlgaddis> dougb: If it says xDT instead of xST, you're fine.
<jlgaddis> dougb: Debian has the updated tzdata package, so I'm sure that Ubuntu does as well.
<Shank> when something asks me for a prefix where I want to install something in /usr/local does it mean , where to put it i.e. /games or the like?
<ompaul> when is the summer time starting?
<dougb> yea, it showed xDT
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  try a 'ls -l whateverfile' and see if the permissions are different nopw
<erUSUL> dougb: there's been a lot of tzdata updates lately so no i think that ubuntu does not have the dst bug
<jlgaddis> dougb: You're fine then.
<gumby600m> mediawiki
<dougb> it wasn't a big deal, I just thought how Microsoft is charging $4k to "fix" the bug is ridiculous
<jlgaddis> dougb: Say what?  $4,000?
<mnk0> heh
<lufis> Shank: it depends on where you want it. both are valid paths
<jlgaddis> Whoever told you that is lying.
<mnk0> anyone use irssi ?
<erUSUL> mnk0: me
<dougb> yeah jlgaddis, and they dropped the price from $40k
<Xenguy> !anyone > mnk0
<tommyv> hi i just mounted a partition to ~/partition1, but now i cant move any files to it or anything cause of file permissions, how do i make it readable/writeable??
<mnk0> erUSUL: do u know about hiding joins and parts from the chat??
<Dr_willis> MS saved you 36,000$
* jlgaddis calls bullsh*t on that one
<Shank> lufis, what does it mean by prefix?
<dougb> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129550-c,industrynews/article.html
<Dr_willis> mnk0,  you use the ignore command.
<mnk0> i tried it
<lufis> Shank: just where it installs to. if you choose /usr/local, it will send all the files there
<Dr_willis> mnk0,  like /gnore PARTS ALL
<mnk0> oh yeah?
* jlgaddis hands dougb KB article #931836
<Urbanmage> does anyone have experience with the server edition of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> mnk0,  and i ALWATYS get it backeareds
<lufis> Shank: it doesn't matter i don't guess, both are recognized when you run commands
<tommyv> hi i just mounted a partition to ~/partition1, but now i cant move any files to it or anything cause of file permissions, how do i make it readable/writeable??
<Xenguy> !anyone > Urbanmage
<erUSUL> mnk0: /help ignore
<mnk0> ok
<Dr_willis> tommyv,  and what kind of partition/filesystem is this?
<ebichuhamster> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lufis> Shank: if a command is in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin, it will work either way
<Shank> ok, thanks
<jlgaddis> dougb: I manage Windows Servers for a .edu and have been dealing with this for the last few months.  I can state, definitively, that Microsoft is *NOT* charging to fix the "bug".
<lufis> :)
<mnk0> do i have to quit irssi for it to take effect?
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, this is what it says: -rwx--x--x 1 godofredo godofredo 113 2007-03-03 18:40 etts_fix
<tommyv> Dr_willis: it's fat32
<Dr_willis> mnk0,  of course not. that would be silly
<dougb> Depends how old your software is jlgaddis
<Shank> When it asks for a devicepath and the device is usbdisk, do i put /dev/usbdisk or /media/usbdisk or which?
<root_> i cant get into xwindows
<mnk0> '/ignore joins ALL
<root_> help
<Dr_willis> tommyv,  use the proper mount or fstab options. its well documented.
<jlgaddis> dougb: If you're running crap older than Windows 2000, perhaps.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<jlgaddis> dougb: They're providing fixes for everything from Win2K and later.
<root_> i installed barrel
<Dr_willis> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mnk0> hmm dosnt seem to work tho
<mnk0> heh
<dougb> Windows 2k isn't included actually "Among the titles in that extended support category are Windows 2000, Exchange Server 2000 and Outlook 2000, the e-mail and calendar client included with Office 2000. 		For users running that software, Microsoft charges $4,000 per product for DST fixes."
<godofredo07> Dr_willis, no clue what i just sent you meant...
<lupo> I'm sorry. bye
<jamiehd> Hello
<lufis> root_: you mean beryl?
<jlgaddis> dougb: They're providing a registry fix for Windows 2000.  I know, I'm installing it on a number of servers tomorrow morning.
<lufis> hi jamiehd
<jamiehd> Does anyone here no anything about ubuntu server?
<jlgaddis> dougb: I can provide you with plenty of URLs on microsoft.com, if you'd like to continuing spreading FUD.
<jamiehd> hi lufis
<dougb> jlgaddis: well that is good to know.
<lufis> jamiehd: what's the issue?
<ompaul> jamiehd, ask the real question, i.e. the next one
<Zambezi> Anybody know how to start Gajims keyring in E17?
<ompaul> :)
<jamiehd> How do I configure ftp, so I can actually upload files to my server?
<dougb> haha no jlgaddis, I just think the price tag of the fix is ridiculous
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  back to the nasty learning of fundamentals again. :) the 'x' means the file is executable.
<jlgaddis> dougb: If that's even true that they're charging it for stuff older than Win2K, I don't blame them.
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  so NOW you can type ./whateverthatfileis
<Dr_willis> and it will run
<jlgaddis> dougb: There's a reason why the products are EOL'd.  They're friggin' old and you shouldn't be running them.
<dougb> That's true, maybe the price tag is incentive to upgrade
<erUSUL> mnk0: something like /ignore #ubuntu * -ALL +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Urbanmage> Can you install the server edition from the desktop cd?
<godofredo07> how do i become root?
<mnk0> hmm cant u set that globally? without specifying the channel?
<godofredo07> sudo -i?
<lufis> Urbanmage: don't think so
<nine09> Urban: i am wondering the same thing
<Urbanmage> hmmmm
<erUSUL> mnk0: something like /ignore * * -ALL +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS  ??
<nine09> there don't seem to be any other ISO's to choose from
<jamiehd> How do I configure ftp, so I can actually upload files to my server?
<lufis> Urbanmage: though there might be a server metapakcage or something
<Alethes> gah, is there anyway I can revert to the previous version of the nvidia driver?
<Alethes> I did the update as suggested and now X dies on me randomly
<Urbanmage> Lufis: thanks for the tip, I'll have to check.  I guess I'm really just being lazy and wanting to save myself the trouble of burning a new cd ;-)
<lufis> Urbanmage: yeah, i feel ya
<lufis> Urbanmage: search in synaptic for "server edition" or something along those lines
<godofredo07> now, if i could only figure out how to make this program start up automatically!
<Woodstokk> looking for someone who can get me on a list to get Ubuntu CD's, can anyone help? (Not the 'shipit' info, I registered there and its not working right)
<lufis> jamiehd: proftpd?
<jamiehd> What ever came with the disk
<joshjosh> what's the terminal command to see what version of ubuntu i'm running.
<joshjosh> or, how can i period?
<jamiehd> I'm sorry, I don't know too much about it/
<cr4z3d> hmm.. how do i get rid of the | in x-chat
<nine09> Urban: I have looked through the Help file fairly well, and havent found a clue to proceed with the server isntall
<godofredo07> Now, does anyone know how to make a script run automatically on startup!!!!!! :)
<erUSUL> joshjosh: lsb_release ??
<n-iCe> joshjosh,  you can see it in about ubuntu
<ardchoille> joshjosh: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> godofredo07,  depends on 'which' startup.
<PokerFacePenguin> godofredo07: you running kde or gnome?   I know this is Ubuntu channel, but i gotta ask
<lufis> jamiehd: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<erUSUL> godofredo07:i told you a few minutes ago "those two lines are better in /etc/rc.local"
<jamiehd> thanks
<ardchoille> joshjosh: or lsb_release -a | grep Release
<Urbanmage> lufis: I'm actually installing it on a different system than my current box
<lufis> Urbanmage: ah
<Woodstokk> looking for someone who can get me on a list to get Ubuntu CD's, can anyone help? (Not the 'shipit' info, I registered there and its not working right)
<godofredo07> PokerFacePenguin, Gnome
<joshjosh> hmm...how can i find out which herd i'm running?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, what?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, i'm sooo confused.. :(
<fr500> Woodstokk: as far as i know, you have to go to shipit.ubuntu.com and request them
<lufis> joshjosh: i forget the command, but if you go to system > about ubuntu
<Woodstokk> tried that... its not working right
<godofredo07> erUSUL, someone emailed me a tutorial that told me to put it in etc/inid.d
<okaratas> i prepared a deb packet for ubuntu which is not in the archives. how can i send this to archives? what should i do?
<godofredo07> init.d*
<joshjosh> blah. i'm in kde
<lufis> joshjosh: oh, nvm then
<lufis> joshjosh: look for "about ubuntu" somewhere i guess
<Woodstokk> they want you to register a launchpad account.  I did that, and then it still does not let me in
<erUSUL> godofredo07: you can add the two lines of your script to that file and they will be run at startup
<leoIserver> how can i check if a filename is coded in UTF or if it is coded in ISO
<PokerFacePenguin> godofredo07: then follow erUSUL directions...i was going to suggest the easy way...in my home dir (KDE) there is a subfolder of .kde called Autostart....i usually just add a line to a script i have in there
<Xenguy> leoIserver: file filename
<Xenguy> leoIserver: maybe
<jamiehd> It said "couldn't find package proftpd"
<godofredo07> okay, good...how do i access this file :) ..sorry
<Xenguy> jamiehd: vsftpd  ?
<PokerFacePenguin> sudo nano (or your favorite editor) filename
<Akuma_> why is the php5 package dependent on apache? i want just php by itself ... ?
<jamiehd> sudo apt-get vsftpd ?
<lufis> jamiehd: run ps aux | grep proftpd
<antoniou> hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> joshjosh: did anyone tell you the command to see the version of ubuntu you're running/
<Xenguy> jamiehd: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<Xenguy> jamiehd: if you want it installed
<nine09> why do I have no money>?
<foormea> does anyone use conky here? i've got a problem with fonts. i've got "use_xft yes" and "xftfont <existing_font_name>", either with conky 1.4.2 or with 1.4.5 built with xft support, it always uses the non-xft font specified by "font <font_name>"
<Dr_willis> nine09,  you bought pizza?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, okay, here is the file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8474/ where would i add those two lines of text ??
<nine09> did i ever
<lufis> nine09: you're just not model material :(
<nine09> :P
<ardchoille> Akuma_: ? what does php do without apache?
<mnk0> lozl
<jamiehd> vsftpd is already the newest version.
<mnk0> pic plz
<erUSUL> godofredo07: yes
<calvinosaurus> hi all, can anyone tell me how to get a dual monitor display working?
<leoIserver> doesnt seem to tell me anything about the filename Xenguy
<Akuma_> ardchoille: it processes files
<leoIserver> close though
<godofredo07> erUSUL, where would i add the text?
<Ghost> Hello, i just installed ubuntu on my comptuer (virtural machiene), and it is running root@, what do i need to do to start?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, i'm looking at it right now ...
<Akuma_> ardchoille: i just want to develpe a page or two real quick, there's no need to install apache for that
<funesto> Hey guys.. Im trying to install the 64-bit version of Edgy with the Alternate CD and its basically telling me that i need to load drivers for my cdrom from a floppy... is there a place i could find linux drivers other than the manufacturer website?
<erUSUL> godofredo07: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8475/
<ardchoille> Akuma_: Ah, ok
<Xenguy> leoIserver: just an idea - use it if it works :-)
<Cyco> does anyone know of a way to troubleshoot init scripts, i am running edgy and my startup is getting hung at rc.local....If I hit enter it goes directly to login which is fine but just looking to solve this annoyance
<jamiehd> I've tried to install proftpd, but it can't find the package
<Cyco> i have sysv-rc-config and have disabled usplash amongst others and had no problems, only started hanging when i took quiet out of grub entry so i can see startup
<godofredo07> erUSUL, oh shasta! I have it pasted in...but , its read only!
<godofredo07> erUSUL, what should i do!!
<erUSUL> Cyco: take a look at what you have  in /etc/rc.local (it should be mainly empty)
<bdragonmsl> anyone know of a good channel for help with WoW??
<PokerFacePenguin> Cyco: is something prompting you for a password?
<Cyco> yes if i hit enter after rc.local (login prompt)
<erUSUL> godofredo07: edit it with 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local'
<Cyco> only entry in rc.local is exit 0 which is correct
<mnk0> ok, so .. i started a xgl session after setup, and the whole cube is white
<godofredo07> erUSUL, done now what?
<erUSUL> Cyco: maybe rc.local is not to blame... the new init system does thins in paralell...
<godofredo07> erUSUL, pray and restart?
<Cyco> this is what i assumed
<erUSUL> godofredo07: have you added the lines of the script?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, yep and i saved it
<jamiehd> Can anyone help me with my server problem:
<Cyco> because it is odd, during running through scripts i see a prompt, then dissapears and winbind, etc etc loads and then hangs at rc.local
<jamiehd> proftpd won't install
<erUSUL> godofredo07: sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start
<godofredo07> erUSUL, done...now what (it said ok)
<erUSUL> godofredo07: it is done... those two lines will be run everytime the system starts
<godofredo07> erUSUL, YOU ARE THE BEST!
<godofredo07> erUSUL, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> What would you recommend for conserving bandwidth on dialup, things like caching, image accelleration, etc.?
<Cyco> erUSUL here is another question, I will research the init problem later as it poses no problems.  In sysv-rc-conf why are there still init scripts listed for packages that have been purged and are not in /etc/rcx.d
<erUSUL> godofredo07: since a 4.10 warty beta
<godofredo07> erUSUL, you are a vet!
<cr4z3d> i have a question about customizing the ubuntu i guess it's the splash screen? after i login the brown background and ubuntu bar that comes up and shows what's loading. how do i change that?
<erUSUL> Cyco: dunno sorry :(
<godofredo07> erUSUL, is this closely tied to your career or something?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, how do you have time?
<erUSUL> godofredo07: no, only a hobby
<tonyyarusso> !splash | cr4z3d
<ubotu> cr4z3d: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<erUSUL> godofredo07: time for what?
<Shaba2> Hello folks
<godofredo07> erUSUL, all the commands...and tweaking and messing around!
<Cyco> erUSUL - THERE IS ALWAYS TIME FOR LINUX!
<Shaba2> Does ipcop com with 6.10?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, I like computers and love messing with them...I just hope someday I can remember commands off the top of my head like you guys!
<calvinosaurus> how do I set up a second monitor?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, well, I'll get out of your way :)
<jamiehd> Sorry to keep on bugging you, but is there anyone who can help me with my ftp problem?
<godofredo07> erUSUL, there are more people that need your help!
<atomiku> can I apt-get install beryl?
<kupesoft> What's the good C ide other than eclipse?
<Cyco> yes atomiku
<erUSUL> godofredo07: well i can use man while you are not looking ;)
<atomiku> Cant find the specific package name but im sure ive done it before
<maarten> Wonderful :) first Kubuntu installation, and no questions as of so far.... got my SMB working, got FTP server working, and my OpenTTD server has been playing with gamers since the start. (Used to run that on Windows)
<Cyco> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shaba2> gordonjcp I have been building comps for 27 years
<erUSUL> Shaba2: afaik ipcop is distribution in it's own right
<Shaba2> and still do not remember some commands off the top of my head
<Shaba2> thanks erUSUL
<Shaba2> I am not to linux/unix/*ix
<yomm>   maarten : good !
<Cyco> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list (ATOMIKU for BERYL)
<atomiku> thanks
<calvinosaurus> I dunno if you've seen Idiocracy before (it's a good movie -  "s'got electrolytes") but ya see, the problem is that I'm at my friend's place and I want to play it on their badass hdtv from my laptop
<beanhead> haha
<beanhead> because it's what plants crave
<calvinosaurus> exactly
<neonum6> nighty night...I'm going to sleep
<DigitalNinja> We are trying to build a test network for hacking. Just to play around. Can someone give me info on hacking into a Windows XP or Vista box? We are using nubuntu as our hacking OS.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ljlolel> I have a .sty package file for latex.  How do I install it?
<maarten> For some reason I am getting.... well, OTHER thoughts when I see the word "latex".
<lufis> lol
<derekjww> Hello
<lufis> derekjww: hi
<Urbanmage> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<derekjww> I have my Ubuntu drapper installed, how do I upgrade to Ubuntu Edgy
<lufis> derekjww: feisty will be released soon. are you sure you don't want to wait?
<derekjww> I can
<lufis> derekjww: it'll be out in april i think
<ljlolel> he has to install edgy first anyway
<lufis> ljlolel: really? i didn't know that
<yomm> why ?
<derekjww> but what do I have to do to upgrade anyways?
<lufis> derekjww: gksudo update-manager -d
<ljlolel> dependency progressions... I've had trouble
<derekjww> there is nothing in the window?
<lufis> derekjww: nothing at all?
<yomm> I see !
<derekjww> nothing
<mikemacd> hey, can someone help me install the correct version of ubuntu on my system to get my beryl?
<metalhedd> Whats with my fstab? lol.
<metalhedd> i hope thats a common question.
<DigitalNinja> Can one use Linux to hack into a Windows box? I've got nubuntu
<mjr> of course you can
<ClarKent> anyone have a link to a good Mutt tutorial for edgy?
<yomm> Digitalninja : of course you can , it's just an complex subject
<derekjww> well?
<calvinosaurus> you're going to need alluminum cds and a strong arm
<lufis> DigitalNinja: no one here is going to help you be malicious
<metalhedd> why are my devices looking like this in fstab? UUID=0c4c3703-6006-4be1-a1a3-4c52658fb358
<mikemacd> hey, can someone help me install the correct version of ubuntu on my system to get my beryl?
<lufis> derekjww: hold on
<kriel> i just installed 6.10 onto my laptop and everything works fine except sound. yes, everything is unmuted. can anyone help me? I think I might have found a solution, a patch on ALSA's bug website, but I'm not experienced enough in anything to use that without help.
<DigitalNinja> yomm: I was at a tech expo where they had a vista box setup for hacking into. The goal was to find the file with some text in it and tell the judge what it is.
<derekjww> lufis: ok
<DigitalNinja> yomm: I didn't try to hack in but I was later told that it wasn't that hard to get in.
<DigitalNinja> yomm: Do you know of any websites with this kind of info.
<lufis> derekjww: gksudo update-manager -d
<lufis> derekjww: whoops
<erUSUL> !sound > kriel
<mikemacd> !install
<imc_> Firestarter question - how can I set it to protect on use of ppp0, not eth0
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lufis> derekjww: gksu update-manager -c 
<derekjww> ubotu: who's that for?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who's that for? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> Digitalninja : there are various way to test network security ,and network vulnerablities ,there is no short answer
<jamiehd> how do I shut down using the teminal?
<foormea> sudo init 0
<erUSUL> jamiehd: shutdown -h now
<jlgaddis> Don't feed the script kiddies.
<DigitalNinja> yomm: True! I've looked at nubuntu which comes with a lot of security tools. Most of them require a lot of reading and testing just to get them to work.
<derekjww> it still doesn't work
<DigitalNinja> yomm: I was hoping someone in here could point me to a website with some info.
<Dame> what partition manager ubuntu use when u are installing it?
<lufis> derekjww: well i don't know. look at this http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<jlgaddis> DigitalNinja: http://www.google.com/
<jamiehd> Thanks erUSUL
<andres> hello
<DigitalNinja> jlgaddis: I'm searching
<derekjww> I've already looked at this page
<lufis> hi andres
<metalhedd> can someone please explain how this UUID thing works in fstab? wats the deal? and for the record. I hate it already. lol
<imc_> Firestarter question - how can I set it to protect on use of ppp0, not eth0
<dabide> can someone recommend a FTP server i can use on my ubuntu server 6.10 ?
<ljlolel> I have a .sty package file for latex.  How do I install it?
<yomm> DigiNinja : a bib of googling should give you you plenty of results
<DigitalNinja> jlgaddis: Maybe I need to get a trial copy of vista and do some scaning
<andres>  hey , i tried to install ubuntu with the live cd , so i put the live cd in my cd room and i restarted my computer , after thata the live cd showed me some options ! , i started "stard or install" after that was loading and later my screen turn black, and nothing happened , why ?
<jlgaddis> metalhedd: Each partition on your system is given a UUID.  It uses that instead of, say, /dev/sda4 to refer to the partition.
<lufis> andres: which version?
<metalhedd> how do i find out what the UUIDs are for all of my partitions?
<andres> version 6.06 lts!
<erUSUL> metalhedd: due to changes in the linux kernel ata drivers now hard disk devices will have to be adreesed by uuid
<n-iCe> How can I install beryl in xubunto
<mikemacd> I'm using an ATI video card, and I need to install Ubuntu (and then Beryl) onto my computer, without a CD.  Can someone help?
<DigitalNinja> I have used nessus. Well, I was able to get it up and running. I scanned my own domain. That was about it
<lufis> andres: i've had problems with booting from edgy. you can try removing "splash" from the grub menu and booting that way. it worked for me
<erUSUL> metalhedd: to smooth the transition
<n-iCe> In
<n-iCe> xfce
<jlgaddis> metalhedd: "e2label"
<metalhedd> jlgaddis: thanks.
<andres> ok , i'll try
<erUSUL> metalhedd: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Dame> !parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<lufis> andres: if you need any help doing that jut ask
<lufis> just
<erUSUL> metalhedd: blkid too
<andres> can i install the beryl without install ubuntu , only running with the live cd?
<Dame> !partitons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metalhedd> jlgaddis: I can use e2label to assign a better UUID than that big long thing?
<Dame> !partiton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partiton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikemacd> Is there a way to access my files from the Windows XP part of my computer when I'm running Ubuntu?
<lufis> andres: maybe, but you wouldn't want to
<jlgaddis> !partition | Dame
<andres> hmm
<lufis> andres: the livecd loads itself into memory... you're stressing it as it is without all the eyecandy
<metalhedd> jlgaddis: can I specify a label in fstab instead of a UUID?
<billy> greetings
<lufis> mikemacd: there are ext* drivers for windows... google "ext3 windows"
<lufis> or ext2
<andres> i've just get the live cd yesterday in a conference so i'm trying !
<lufis> andres: ah
<metalhedd> erUSUL: can I specify only a label in the fstab or does there need to be a uuid?
<imc_> So WHY is something listening on port 139 out of the box with Ubuntu edgy and how can I kill it?
<imc_> So WHY is something listening on port 139 out of the box with Ubuntu edgy and how can I kill it?
<erUSUL> metalhedd: afaik you can use a label
<erUSUL> imc_: samba?
<mikemacd> lufis
<mikemacd> what do i need drivers for?
<imc_> erUSUL, prolly, but why out of the box, without me turning it on?
<dustin> should i upgrade to edgy in order to use my palm?
<lufis> mikemacd: oh, whoops, i misunderstood
<Aozaki> Question about the language support: I have some Japanese music files, in the file browser I can read it just fine but when I load the files in to xmms or any other music program, it displays as boxes. Anyone know why?
<Cyco> lufis ext3 for windows have you gotten it to work with resier?
<metalhedd> erUSUL: one more q. can I assign labels to ntfs and fat partitions as well?
<lufis> mikemacd: you'll need ntfs-3g for read/write support
<Cyco> reiser?
<lufis> Cyco: i don't use windows :P
<metalhedd> this is a pain.. I have a lot of partitions to mount.
<erUSUL> metalhedd: dunno
<Cyco> lol my wife needs it :(
<lufis> Cyco: have no idea. try googling around
<imc_> OR rather, How can I make it so that Samba server is not on unless I ask it to be, and not accepting incoming connections?
<lufis> !ntfs-3g | mikemacd
<ubotu> mikemacd: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Cyco> will do  - - said it can, but i have not successfully achieved it....
<yomm> does windows ext2/3 even support reiserfs  ?? ( hence the name .. )
<rbil> imc_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<Cyco> yomm no it doesnt, but their is a driver that supports ext3 and mounts your linuxfs as "drives"
<imc_> rbil - I know how to do that, thanks. I'd like to stop it from starting on startup in the first place
<yomm> Cyco : I know , I'm using ext3 on my xp , but reiserfs is a different fs so ;a different driver , right ?
<lufis> yomm: i would assume so
<yomm> ok just to make clear :)
<Cyco> ya but reiser is a relative and is suppposed to work, i will investigate it
<rbil> imc_: remove the softlink S20samba from /etc/rc5.d
<lufis> yomm: i used an ext2 driver i think for accessing a few files back when i dualbooted. never had an issue with it, but reiserfs is a whole different filesystem
<andres> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jlgaddis> Heh, I imagine work on reiserfs has slowed down tremendously in the last few months, eh?  =)
<erUSUL> imc_: sudo update-rc.d -f samba remove
<dustin> hey i get this error
<imc_> thanks erSUL
<dustin> pi_bind error: /dev/pilot Too many levels of symbolic links
<dabide> why do i get only a transfer speed of ~800kb/s when accessing files on my ubuntu server via ftp? also transfers via samba fileshare are slow, ive got a 10/100 nic installed
<lufis> <obligatory joke> what a filesystem, though, killer performance!</obligatory joke>
<dabide> i'm accessing the server via wlan in the local network
<yomm> My xp crashed badly on one installation of the ext3 drivers , the other went fine
<Lunar_Lamp> dabide, that sounds like a fast connection...
<cris> i need help with wine plz
<jlgaddis> dabide: Heh, I get faster than that from the Internet.
<andres> is there some ubuntu channels in spanish ?
<yomm> Lunar mb hes on lan
<billy> I'd like to install a Real Player plugin to Firefox, but I've noticed on UbuntuForums that lots of folks are having difficulty.  Is there an "easy way" to get it going, or maybe someone knows of an easy to follow howto?
<lufis> cris: what's the issue?
<erUSUL> !es > andres
<dabide> Lunar_Lamp: forgot to mention that i'm connected to the server via wlan locally
<andres> thanks
<sureshot> hello all
<lufis> hi sureshot
<erUSUL> andres: sin problema ;)
<sureshot> just came back to ubuntu
<tom_> hey everyone, i'm trying to install a belkin wireless pci card, taht I'm pretty sure works out of the box with ubuntu. could any one help?
<sureshot> does anyone know if vmplayer will run the vms operating system for vax
<meik_> hallo
<lufis> hi meik_
<mike-db> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu now do I need windows xp duel booted in order to run Wine?
<dabide> a more detailed explanation of my problem: the server is connected trough ethernet with the router, and i'm connected to the router via wlan (the connectivity is very good), but when i send/fetch files to/from the server (via samba/windows network neighborhood, via ssh file transfer, or via ftp) i only get rather slow speeds, about 800kb/s with fpt and about 1000kb/s with ssh file transfer, any clues?
<lufis> mike-db: wine runs independent of windows, though it can use some of windows' libraries iirc
<Xenguy> mike-db: no
<nrdb_> mike-db: wine doesn't need a windows install to work
<mike-db> So I don't need windows? Perfect! I only want to play WoW anyway.
<erUSUL> sureshot: vmware is not an emulator afaics
<joeyk_> dabide, your never gonna have exremly fast speeds using wlan
<kriel> erUSUL: followed the troubleshooting on the website you gave me. still no sound, even though everything in the software says i should.
<nrdb_> mike-db: I don't know about WoW, but I run other programs, with no windows anywhere.
<sureshot> well it runs other ops just thought i would ask guess i am stuck with simh
<K3nt> hey guys, i installed emerald and beryl and now i dont have any frames on my windows
<sureshot> thank erusul
<dabide> joeyk_: but it should definetly be faster than 800kb/s, shouldn't it?
<yomm> I have set up my fstab to include 3 samba shares on my LAN ,when I do "sudo mount -a" they mount fine , but they won't mount after a reboot , any hints ?
<lufis> K3nt: run "metacity" in the meantime
<K3nt> ok
<nrdb_> I am having a small problem with OpenOffice, when I mis-spell a word it isn't putting the red line under it, I think I have it enabled properly, can some help please ?
<K3nt> alright im back with windows
<lufis> K3nt: ;)
<jlgaddis> yomm: Sounds like you missed an option in /etc/fstab.
<K3nt> with the frames for windows in ubuntu i mean
<breadstic> hi guys, i was wondering if any of you could recommend something to download  and install to make ubuntu look all pretty like the latest suse with a 3d desktop environment?
<K3nt> but does anybody know how to use the themese from emeral? and make them work?
<yomm> jlgaddis : you want to take a look at it ?
<maarten> hmmmm.... I messed something up. I was able to browse to my windows box with Konqurer, but now it says that the The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running. I tried stopping/starting the avahi-daemon, but it fails to stop. Any ideas?
<joeyk_> depends on your wlan setup, if your connected a/b/g and signal strength..
<K3nt> breadstic: i would say beryl and emerald if i could get them to work
<breadstic> cool, ok, i'll have a look at some screenshots, thnx
<AaronMT> anyone get wireless working on an inspiron 1501
<n-iCe> how can i move a icon to my desktop ?
<n-iCe> if is in the panel
<lufis-brbfudz> n-iCe: drag it?
<mike-db> So wine works just as fine with kubuntu?
<n-iCe> doesn't work
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: wine works with Ubuntu
<n-iCe> wine ?
<n-iCe> what's that?
<IndyGunFreak> oh, i thought you were talking to mike-db about wine
<pepo> #/join espiral
<calvinosaurus> n-iCe: wine runs programs designed to run in windows
<calvinosaurus> err allows you to run
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: you're tryin to add an icon to your desktop.. where's the icon at, in your menu?
<higiraven> hi
<higiraven> I am going to buy a laptop. What is the best graphics card for linux: nvidia or intel?
<n-iCe> Yeah IndyGunFreak
<billy> higiraven, i have an intel and everything works fine.
<higiraven> 3d rendering and so works out of the box, right?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: hang on a sec, i know its different.. pretty sure its not just drag and drop.
<billy> higiraven, alta needed a little tweaking, though.  real simple though.
<yharrow> does anyone know how I can order a very large number of cds for my team?
<higiraven> uhm ok thanks
<sureshot> hey all i forgot to add the dos petition in my install how do i mount it and have it mount automaticly each time i boot
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  isn't , thank you.
<calvinosaurus> higraven: i just picked up a gazelle series laptop from system 76
<mytruehero> I don't seem to be able to play DVDs with Ubuntu. I followed the steps in the starter guide, but they didn't work for me. Would anyone mind helping me figure this out?
<billy> higiraven, sorry.  so far no Beryl.
<calvinosaurus> got it a few days ago
<rbil> K3nt: do u have colour depth in xorg.conf set to 24?
<higiraven> billy I think Beryl works fine
<omar> alguien habla espaol???????
<n-iCe> omar,  yo
<higiraven> si, ve a #ubuntu-es
<billy> higiraven, maybe for you, but not for me.  Probly b/c I suck though.  I'm a total newb.
<omar> orale gracias
<K3nt> rbil: im not sure
<erUSUL> !es | omar
<omar> necesito ayuda
<ubotu> omar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<higiraven> uhm ok
<erUSUL> omar: /join #ubuntu-es
<omar> weno mmmm como instalo el amsn?
<rbil> K3nt: check it and if it's not, change it to 24
<higiraven> sudo apt-get install amsn
<K3nt> rbil: how can i check it?
<jin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rbil> K3nt: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n-iCe> omar,  te recomiendo el kopete
<n-iCe> me gusta ms
<omar> ok cual es el comando completo
<jin> !comix
<ubotu> comix: GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 146 kB, installed size 956 kB
<higiraven> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<n-iCe> omar,  prueba sumo apt-get install kopete
<K3nt> rbil: ok i see it
<maarten> hmmmm.... I messed something up. I was able to browse to my windows box with Konqurer, but now it says that the The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running. I tried stopping/starting the avahi-daemon, but it fails to stop. Any ideas?
<ubuntu> Hi again... I have a bit of a memory problem here.. What is the command that lets me configure my screens and drivers, mouse and keyboard?
<omar> ok grax y despues d eso q hago?
<n-iCe> omar,  ya se instala y lo jalas
<omar> orale gracias
<K3nt> rbil: doesnt say anything about color depth
<sureshot> how do i mount a dos petition and have it mount automaticly each time i boot
<rbil> K3nt: DefaultDepth ?
<billy> ubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver ??
<erUSUL> omar: n-iCe higiraven creo que deberais moveros a #ubuntu-es este canal es ingls
<higiraven> I know
<n-iCe> me too
<higiraven> im speaking english
<erUSUL> !ntfs > sureshot
<n-iCe> sorry
<calvinosaurus> yo no habla espanol.
<billy> ubuntu, ACTUALLY sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omar> no se pudo!!!!!!
<higiraven> omar #ubuntu-es
<K3nt> rbil: can we pm? its like a storm in here
<sureshot> thanks erUSUL i will read that
<omar> ok ok grax
<ubuntu> Hm...
<Aozaki> Question about the language support: I have some Japanese music files, in the file browser I can read it just fine but when I load the files in to xmms or any other music program, it displays as boxes. Anyone know why?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: what app you trying to add to your desktop.
<IndyGunFreak> i can't remember for the life of me how to do it.
<rbil> K3nt: pm me if u like
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  swiftfox
<calvinosaurus> lol
<jin> !rss
<techie> good evening. I downloaded some files from "amule" and I see them but do not know how to access them can anybody help?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jin> !rssfeeds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rssfeeds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techie> these files are on pdf
<jin> what to use to read rss feeds?
<n2ob> anyone know a good calendar app?
<higiraven> you can use firefox..
<n-iCe> or add it to the panel IndyGunFreak  ?
<Urbanmage> jin: firefox or thunderbird?
<jin> erm, isn't firefox just a browser?
<Xenguy> jin: I use Firefox's 'sage' extension.
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: doesn't seem there's a short way to do either one
<IndyGunFreak> jin: yes..
<Lr5> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<higiraven> erm you can use firefox to reed rss feeds
<Lr5> aww
<techie> higiraven yes I know but the issue is the same, how do I read them?
<AaronMT> domi arigato mr uboto
<tj239> get an extension to read rss in firefox
<higiraven> you dont need an extension
<metalhedd> my laptops sound card requires that I pass 'model=hp' to the kernel module.. how can I do this in ubuntu?
<higiraven> firefox reads rss natively
<n-iCe> then ? IndyGunFreak  no idea?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: you might try asking in #xubuntu  I know I done it, i just can't remember exactly how.
<calvinosaurus> thanks, Lr5
<lufis-brbfudz> metalhedd: in grub, press esc to enter its menu. select the default, then press "e" to edit. edit the longest line and add "model=hp"
<techie> can anybody help. I see downloaded files from amule but do not know where they are or how to access them/read them. can anybody help?
<gbv22> guys, i have a question regarding booting Ubuntu off USB. If u have a 2Gb usb flash drive, can I boot ubuntu off the USB and avail of all features? if so. can someone point me to where I can find instructions to do this? thanks
<Lr5> calvinosaurus: what, where?
<jin> wow
<jin> firefox is awsome!
<lufis-brbfudz> metalhedd: er, maybe that would work
<lufis-brbfudz> i dunno. try it
<techie> how does firefox compare to amule?
<higiraven> firefox is a web browser and amule is a p2p client
<calvinosaurus> Lr5: oh, i thought you told the bot to help me
<breadstic> i thought amule was a p2p prog
<metalhedd> lufis-brbfudz: on other distros there was a config file i had to adit for alsa.  i've never had to touch grub for it before.
<gbv22> guys, i have a question regarding booting Ubuntu off USB. If u have a 2Gb usb flash drive, can I boot ubuntu off the USB and avail of all features? if so. can someone point me to where I can find instructions to do this? thanks
<lufis-brbfudz> metalhedd: ah, okay then., nevermind my advice
<techie> duhs,,, i use firefox all the time!
<calvinosaurus> Lr5: are you trying to get a second monitor working too?
<techie> yes you are right. is great
<higiraven> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peija-kas> ubuntu ops: <thedcm> I'm going to come back later and flood the ubuntu channels with about 10 people
<peija-kas> hes at it again
<Lr5> calvinosaurus: yah, with an old thinkpad t21
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for ways to limit bandwidth usage on dialup connections, and need tips.  Caching of files, DNS info, etc, whatever?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: here it is..... right click your desktop, Name---- Firefox... where it says, Command.. Firefox.  then choose an icon for it.
<K3nt> rbil: i changed it to 24 from 16
<K3nt> didnt do anything
<jin> the problem with firefox is, It only display the titles and not the description..
<jin> !rssreader
<billy> about how long does it take ShipIt to mail out Ubuntu CD's?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rssreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> K3nt: and u restarted gdm?
<peija-kas> ubuntu ops: <thedcm> I already have them organized <thedcm> ;)
<K3nt> gdm?
<peija-kas> do something about that guy :/
<rbil> gui desktop
<tonyyarusso> peija-kas: #ubuntu-ops please
<Bantroth> schlansker
<K3nt> nope is that ctrl-baclspace
<peija-kas> <thedcm> pfred1: ubuntu supports multiculturalism
<rbil> K3nt: yes, that's one way
<K3nt> lol that doesnt do anything
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: afaik in ubuntu bind is instaled by default as dns caching server you can use pdnsd too
<K3nt> what if i just restarted ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: thanks
<Lr5> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: did that work?
<Lr5> :o
<rbil> K3nt: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Lr5> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<calvinosaurus> Lr5: I was searching google earlier and I found that what needs to be done is to edit the xorg-config file. but I was having trouble finding a program that could do that automatically
<K3nt> rbil: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts all of ubuntu
<K3nt> ?
<rbil> K3nt: no just restarts x server
<^Albe^> hi to all, sry the fast question: is there a chance to see vlc "always on top"? :(
<peija-kas> k3nt yep it restarts X
<Urbanmage> jin: how are you opening the rss link?  there should be an icon at the end of the address bar that you can click on to add the feed, after that you can follow the rss links to the article
<lufis-brbfudz> ^Albe^: should be an option to do that when clicking on the window border's button
<lufis-brbfudz> on the left side
<K3nt> rbil: ok that worked
<K3nt> i think
<billy> ^Albe^, right click on the window title panel, click "on top"
<tj239> ctrl alt backspace doesn't go check through the bios
<omegabeta> Question : where do I get Qt 3.3 and < 4.0 header libraries?
<HymnToLife[] > omegabeta, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<omegabeta> HymnToLife[] : cheers
<lufis-brbfudz> omegabeta: search synaptic for "qt" or "libqt"
<tj239> pinky promise
* Lr5 finds something very helpful-looking at the bot reply
<^Albe^> thx not so bad that one :) , is there a chance to set the always on top option (for a smaller window)?
<sureshot> hey all just a thought... it is good to be back with a help channel that really helpful the other one i was on was not friendly
<billy> ^Albe^, should work the same way.
<billy> ^Albe^, just resize the window manually.
<Tairom> anyone how the time (or inclination) to go into a private chat to help a new user on trying to get things running?
* Lr5 wonders if the configuration written on the help page works on his laptop too
<billy> Tairom, what kind of probs you having?
<Tairom> lol where to start. 1) ati x1650 (known issue) 2) VPC07
<omegabeta> crap, JUST as my bandwith cap is back.. =/ oh well, got all the themes.. just need the libary headers.. thanks guys
<billy> Tairom, I wish I could help, but I have no experience with those.
<^Albe^> the windows seems always "behind"
<Tairom> np thanks for the willingness anyway
<lufis-brbfudz> omegabeta: bandwidth cap? ick. is it your isp's doing?
<sureshot> omegabeta do you have huges net yet
<sureshot> omegabeta do you have huges net yet not yet but now
<techie> anybody here that has experience with showing files on the desktop? I think a folder must be made visible so that I can see the downloaded files. Can anybody help?
<billy> ^Albe^, when you right-click on the window's border, is "on top" checked?
<yipe> I can't log into edgy, it says the system is going to shut down in one minute
<omegabeta> lufis-brbfudz: ye, per month I get 60 gig, 20 on peek and 40 of peek
<omegabeta> offpeek being between 2am and 12pm
<omegabeta> Australia sp
<yipe> except that it never does shutdown, it just sits there
<omegabeta> isp are crap
<techie> anybody knows which command to use for this?
<lufis-brbfudz> omegabeta: ah... i've had trouble with some isps being absurdly greedy with bandwidth. they sell you unlimited access and then act all surprised when you actually use it! pssh
<^Albe^> great!
<Tairom> does anyone have some experence with virtual pc 07?
<^Albe^> sry the newbie question :P
<sureshot> i have huges net like a 160 meg at a time then wait an hure for about another 15 minutes
<^Albe^> THX!!
<omegabeta> lufis-brbfudz: Yep, and then decide that you have breached their "Fair use policy"
<maarten> hmmm... I can access my linux machine from windows, I can access my windows machine from other windows machines, but I cannot mount smb shares on my linux box. Says access denied, and the shares are all public. I created userid's on windows but still no go.
<nykito> Hi to all
<yipe> anyone have a clue how I can trick edgy into not thinking it's going to shutdown anymore?
<billy> ^Albe^, it's no problem.  I myself have newb-questions flowing from all ends. ;)
<^Albe^> :) ;) thx
<nykito> I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<sureshot> hate that fap it hits at the wrong time... that is why i cant dl elf
<billy> nykito, you'll need a GOOD reason to do that.
<lufis-brbfudz> billy: get a towel
<nykito> but I've the error /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a easy way to delete files when they're older than X days?
<nykito> warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<K3nto> could somebeody help me get my wireless working again? i uninstalled some nvidia things a short while ago, and after reboot, my wireless crapped out :(
<billy> lufis-brbfudz: I wear a diaper.
<lufis-brbfudz> billy: good idea ;)
<nykito> why billy?
<lufis-brbfudz> rofdl
<lufis-brbfudz> rofl*
<billy> nykito, i'm looking for the link.  just a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> nykito: sometimes its easier to do a clean install.
<sureshot> well off to configure simh and load the 14 disks of open vms see ya all later
<elkbuntu> omegabeta, australian english is permitted in #ubuntu-au ;)
<jamiehd> Hi
<nykito> you mean install edgy directly?
<erUSUL> K3nto: maybe it is an atheros card and you uninstaled restricted modules ??
<omegabeta> elkbuntu: :P)
<jamiehd> Anyone know how I can set up ftp, so I can upload to my server
<nykito> IndyGunFreak: ?
<jamiehd> I have installed the server version of ubuntu
<K3nto> i did uninstall things from restricted modules. ill check
<AaronMT> .clear
<cris> have someone tried the DirectFB window manager?
<IndyGunFreak> nykito: i've never had luck upgrading Linux OSs(or M$ OS's for that matter).. always backup and do a clean install if you ask me.
<omegabeta> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<IndyGunFreak> upgrades always seem to run slow
<omegabeta> Odd, they are both installed
<nykito> First time I've upgraded from dapper to edgy there were no problems
<IndyGunFreak> nykito: well when why are you trying to upgrade again?
<billy> nykito, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286209&highlight=thinking+of+upgrading
<Tairom> ok how about this, in a virtual enviro, would 6.06 or 6.10 be better. have read some posts that 6.10 and vpc arent playing nice
<nykito> thank you billy
<billy> nykito, not telling you not to.  but it's worth considering.  if u got everything working with Dapper, stick with it.
<josh_> hey!
<josh_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<IndyGunFreak> billy:  Thats good advice.., I personally hate upgrading OS's,
<IndyGunFreak> never works
<billy> IndyGunFreak, thanks.  I hate seeing someone making things harder on themselves.
<IndyGunFreak> billy:  isn't that the truth
<wesleypan> is there anyone that could help me with ndiswrapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: i have upgraded my ubuntu since warty beta all the way to edgy (and will do to feisty) without problems and without reinstalling
<nykito> but, anyway, what do you think about the error?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tur1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: i'm not saying its impossible, its just never went right with me
<IndyGunFreak> either got some wierd error, or it was slow, etc.
<billy> erUSUL, then that probably makes you the minority.
<wesleypan> why is it that i get a (you don't have permission)box..im the admin!
<K3nt> hey guys i got a problem
<rbil> billy, i'm part of the minority also :-), but a 7 hour upgrade isn't alot of fun
<HoffmannP> hy folks, can anyone tell me what happend about wireless lan in edgy?
<K3nt> i installed two nvidia things thinking they would helomy wireless card, but i got a blue screen on startup
<billy> rbil, word.  ain't fun at all.  but why upgrade when there's no reason and Dapper will be supported for 2.5 more years?
<K3nt> now i have no gui
<jamiehd>  I found it very east
* Dr_willis wonders what nvidia ghas to do with wireless.
<jamiehd> *easy to upgrage
<rbil> billy, not suggesting anyone upgrade, just that it "worked for me" :-)
<K3nt> something
<billy> even though I myself jumped into feisty first and then backtracked to Feisty.
<erUSUL> billy: maybe but the beauty of linux and specially debian is that you don't have to reinstall
<K3nt> something in restricted-linux-modules
<Dr_willis> unless you REALLY mess things up. :)
<erUSUL> billy: as often as with other os's
<mptech> what's the recommended method for installing a newer kernel on edgy?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<thepact> thepact
<billy> erUSUL, that's true.  i meant to say, I started with FEisty and backtracked to Edgy.
<thepact> What is the Debian equilavent of the ll command?
<Dr_willis> ll ?
<Dr_willis> what ll command?
<thepact> Yea, show files and their permissions
<HoffmannP> was one of the answeres for me?
<Dr_willis> you mean ls
<nykito> erUSUL: what do you think about the error I got?
<maarten> any reason why connecting to a windows share would result in "access denied" (other PC is Vista), while I can access the Vista computer perfectly from my Windows Laptop, and sharing is completely open?
<thepact> Is there an equivalent command in Ubuntu?
<K3nt> erUSUL: i installed a couple packes; the ones you said and my gui is gone. llil help :D
<thepact> ls doesn't show perms
<Dr_willis> often ll = an alias for 'ls -l'
<miguel> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<thepact> ah
<thepact> thnx
<HoffmannP> ls -la ist the ll command
<Dr_willis> thepact,  time to read the ls manual. :) and bash 101
<mptech> Dr_willis, I'd rather not have to compile myself
<miguel> hi
<mptech> is it safe to borrow the kernel package from feisty?
<thepact> Yea, I'll get right on that
<billy> !hi | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Urbanmage> mptech: I've had success with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HoffmannP> maarten: why do you have vista at all? *sorry*
<thepact> I am used to RH, where ll is a valid command
<thepact> But thanks
<Dr_willis> mptech,  the normal kernel updates are in  the repositories.. i dont think you can just get the fiesty kernel packages and use them
<miguel> i speak spanish
<crdlb> thepact, you can alias it yourself
<maarten> HoffmannP: That wasn't the question ;)
<miguel> yo hablo espaol
<n-iCe> !es miguel
<Dr_willis> !es
<billy> i played around with a Vista computer at the store.  my PC with Ubuntu is faster.
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<_-zar_-> hy all I just installed ubuntu yesterday, Ive been using linux for 10 years and everything worked out of the box on my acer laptop so im still in shock
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> _-zar_-,  even suspend?
<_-zar_-> yup
<mptech> Dr_willis, according to packages.ubuntu.org, only 2.6.17 is available in edgy
<Dr_willis> _-zar_-,  :) amazing
<Dr_willis> mptech,  sounds about right...
<mptech> *packages.ubuntu.com
<mptech> Dr_willis, I need 2.6.18 for my motherboard
<mptech> or else networking won't work
<_-zar_-> busy install gcc to compile some extra stuff
<miguel> i speak spanish
<miguel> yo hablo em espaol
<Urbanmage> scratch that, I didn't see the kernel stuff :P
<metalhedd> how can I pass an option to one of the alsa modules?
<crdlb> It's miguel de icaza!
<Dr_willis> mptech,  -  use the soruce then - or try feisty.
<mptech> ...
<billy> mptech, what motherboard do you have?
<K3nt> ok i think i know what to do: i need to uninstall those packages from the terminal
<alexcamilo> does anyone know how to get the installer in ubuntu 6.10 ppc to not start in 1024x768 resolution? the fix i have now is switching to tty2 and editing the xorg.conf file and then resetting X. i could probubly do the same when it's finally installed but the ubuntu startup screen is still messed up. is there a way to fix that?
<_-zar_-> the kubuntu did not work very well though
<mptech> billy, asus p5b deluxe
<erUSUL> K3nt: what?? have you instaled the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com (the *.run file) ??
<billy> mptech, and Edgy won't install?
<mptech> billy, it installs
<mptech> but no networking support
<billy> mptech, oh sorry to distract.
<miguel> alguien habla espaol???????????????
<tonyyarusso> !es | miguel
<ubotu> miguel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<billy> !es | miguel
<K3nt> erUSUL: yes i had everything perfect except my wireless
<K3nt> then i installed a couple restricted packages
<K3nt> and poof, no gui
<miguel> tank
<_-zar_-> I wish i had a nvida driver, Im stuck with a Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller
<eck> _-zar_-: that's better for you
<eck> much better linux drivers
<_-zar_-> well 3d accell worked out of the box
<_-zar_-> Ya but it uses software pixel shaders instead of hardware ones :(
<erUSUL> K3nt: that's the problem :( the restricted-modules package has the atheros driver *and the nvidia driver when you instaled it you screwed the nvidia instalation. it is an ugly hack but maybe rerunning the *,run  file fixes the thing...
<Dr_willis> _-zar_-,  vi dosent care about pixle shaders... :)
<eck> yeah, but it works
<_-zar_-> lmfao
<cameronheath> I need some help installing please.
<_-zar_-> yea but my winshit partition to play video games does
<K3nt> erUSUL: so i type what into the terminal?
<Dr_willis> Games are for the weak.
<eck> cameronheath: with what exactly?
<cameronheath> partitiioning
<erUSUL> K3nt: if not you will have to uninstall the packages  restricted-modules package and reinstall nvidia and then install the atheros driver by hand
<Dr_willis> ive been playing RCTW:ET lately :) its a classic
<miguel> mueranse todos los chuchaesumare hijos de puta y vayanse a la mierda todos los gringos putos hijitos de mama
<billy> Dr_willis, chess is the royal game.
<n-iCe> How can i change my keyboard configurations ?
<eck> miguel: that's not nice
<rotarised> Hello! I've just installed ubuntu edgy eft. And when I click 'add/remove' in applications, it starts up ('starting installed and available applications'), and then disappears.
<K3nt> erUSUL: so what do i do in the terminal?
<erUSUL> K3nt: repeat what you did to install the nvidia driver
<firefly2442> n-iCe: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard ?
<K3nt> ok
<n-iCe> firefly2442,  xubuntu
<K3nt> pwd
<wesleypan> why can't a create new folders in the File System
<cameronheath> eck: with partitioning
<firefly2442> n-iCe: dunno sorry, I've never tried Xubuntu
<eck> cameronheath: with how to do it or what?
<_-zar_-> Im still getting used to gnome after years of kdeing
<billy> wesleypan, did you `sudo mkdir ....` ?
<erUSUL> K3nt: something like 'sudo bash file.run'
<wesleypan> billy:yeah
<wesleypan> but i'm not sure i did it correctly
<Pelo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wesleypan> im trying to get the ndiswrapper installed
<billy> wesleypan, copy/paste the exact command you're using into the forum.
<_-zar_-> yay my gcc installed correctly
<wesleypan> k
<cameronheath> eck: yeah basicly, i have two options at the partition disks prompt
<eck> cameronheath: you probably want the one where you resize partitions
<cameronheath> eck: and they both say erase entire disk
<eck> unless you have unpartitioned space on your hard drive
<_-zar_->  Couldn't find package kismet
<_-zar_-> lol
<cameronheath> dont think so?
<eck> isn't there a custom partition option?
<cameronheath> eck: should i manually edit partition?
<wesleypan> billy..it just wont work for me...the terminal i type has been different a lot
<wesleypan> i don't know what to do
<eck> yes, do the manual option
<tur1> hi can any one direct me to a site that show how to upgrade breezy to dapper?
<wesleypan> is there anyway to do it iwth the interface?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> !upgrade > tur1
<tur1> thanks
<billy> wesleypan, try this as a test.  copy/paste `sudo mkdir /home/test`.  tell me what happens.
<yurimxpxman> Do any of you know why there's an xscreensaver-command command in Ubuntu 6.10 but /not/ in Xubuntu 6.10?
<eck> yurimxpxman: my guess is that the command is provided by gnome-screensaver
<eck> yurimxpxman: i think you can use dpkg -S to see which package provided a binary
<billy> wesleypan, i don't think so.  sudo command is required.  this has been a criticism of Ubuntu: that you have to drop a command line.  But it's cool with me.
<sureshot> how do you fine a file that you know is on you ubuntu drive but search does not find it
<cameronheath> eck: no  i have SCSTI1(0,0,0) (sda) 3.2 gb vmware wmware virtual s
<_`XeOn_> how do i delete a folder in command line?
<erUSUL> _`XeOn_: rmdir
<eck> cameronheath: is this in a virtual machine?
<eck> _`XeOn_: rm -rf
<wesleypan> billy it asks for my password than it gives me the open line for the directory
<wesleypan> (im new with terminal :s)
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cameronheath> eck: yeah trying to setup using vmware fusion
<billy> wesleypan, that means it worked.
<wesleypan> yeah
<_`XeOn_> rm -rf (folder) right?
<wesleypan> so than i type in what i want the folder name to be?
<eck> cameronheath: if it is in a VM i think the whole disk really just means the whole virtual partition/filesystem
<rotarised> Does anyone know why 'add/remove...' disappears after it appears to be starting up?
<wesleypan> instead of tes?
<ShakaGoldSaint> anyone can help me out with git?, i'm getting this when i try to run git clone....   : /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed
<eck> _`XeOn_: that is correct
<billy> wesleypan, exactly, be sure to put in the `/` as the first character for the new directory.
<_`XeOn_> eck,  ty
<wesleypan> ok
<billy> wesleypan, that was pretty vague.
<cameronheath> eck:  ehat exactley does that mean
<billy> wesleypan, i meant ...
<ClarKent> Anyone have a mutt tutorial site? I set up fetchmail, but they're not working together
<cameronheath> eck: did vm already partition
<billy> wesleypan, be sure your command is in the form `sudo mkdir /this/is/an/example`.
<wesleypan> will do billy
<eck> cameronheath: well, my understanding is that if you install vmware you set aside some amount of space, and then in the virtual machine the disk really refers to that space, not your actual hdd
<brandon_> I am trying to compile the latest ALSA drivers and I have a question
<brandon_> can anyone help me?
<wesleypan> what should i put it into?...filesystem home what?
<sureshot> how would i fine ka655x.bin on my ubuntu drive
<Dr_willis> eck,  yep. virtual drives
<sanityx> Anybody know a good app for converting and burning videos to DVD?
<eck> ClarKent: is fetchmail working?
<billy> wesleypan, what are you making the new directory for?
<cameronheath> eck: so if i choose the wm virtual i wont lose anything on my hd in partitioning
<wesleypan> im making it for ndiswrapper
<ClarKent> eck: yeah
<salty> sureshot: 'sudo whereis ka655x.bin'
<wesleypan> the program i guess so that i can use my linksys drivers or at least have it work
<Pelo> sureshot, menu > places > search,  set system files as the location and add the show hidden files and folder option
<eck> cameronheath: yes, i believe so. it should be apparent becasue your "hard drive" will be much smaller than the physical hdd
<sureshot> thanks all salty and pelo
<eck> ClarKent: well it has been a while since i used mutt, but i think you just have to set your folder or mbox or whatever to the path of where fetchmail is putting your stuff
<salty> yw
<billy> wesleypan, i'm not sure where to put that program.  Maybe Dr_willis can help you.
<_`XeOn_> im trying to convert an .rpm and i get this output : Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package winex: postinst postrm prerm Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<billfur> Is there a filesystem that is cross platform between windows and ubuntu that isn't going to require me to use multiple partitions for very large harddisks?
<eck> ClarKent: you shoudl be able to read the mail directly (e.g. with less) to verify that fetchmail is actually getting things
<_`XeOn_> what to do?
<wesleypan> is the dr in tha house?
<wesleypan> Dr. Willis?
* Dr_willis dont screw with wireless any more
<ClarKent> eck: thanks, i'll check that out
<wesleypan> argh.
<brandon_> I'm trying to upgrade ALSA and I am using this in terminal
<brandon_> sudo ./configuresudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<stac92xx> --with-oss=yes
<billy> wesleypan, did you see that message.  oh guess so.
<brandon_> stac92xx is unknown it says
<rbil> _`XeOn_: add the --scripts parameter
<_-zar_-> brb compiling kismet
<brandon_> what can I use instead?
<wesleypan> i have to use wirelless.
<Dr_willis> if thats a firmware file. you could use locate or find to search the windows drives.. or redownload the drivers to perhaps find the file
<brandon_> its ALSA
<billy> wesleypan, post your questions to www.ubuntuforums.org.  Be as specific with as many details as you can.
<josh_> for the sources.list, what is the country code for USA, US?
<salty> i have to use wireless too
<K3nt> erUSUL: i reinstalled the nvidia driver but i didnt get my gui back. i need to uninstall those packages
<wesleypan> salty
<wesleypan> is yours linksys?
<_`XeOn_> rbil, just like this? --> alien --scripts winex-x.x.x.rpm
<brandon_> k3nt, have you tried envy?
<cameronheath> eck: thats what i figured,  it only says 3.2 gb when i have 80
<BalsamicChicken> test
<Dr_willis> winex? egads - where did that come from?
<K3nt> envy?
<rbil> _`XeOn_: sure
<brandon_> google: Ubuntu Envy
<salty> no..ya need to use ndswrapper for them don't ya? i have atheros chip and the ipw3945
<_`XeOn_> kk
<K3nt> brandon: no
<brandon_> can someone tell me what is wrong with this line?
<brandon_> try it
<wesleypan> last question billy:....if i used something like WINE or something..would i be able to install the drivers for wireless as exe?
<brandon_> it installs drivers
<K3nt> but i want to fix edgy
<brandon_> worked for my nvidia
<brandon_> sudo ./configuresudo ./configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=<stac92xx> --with-oss=yes
<brandon_> what is wrong with that?
<brandon_> command
<eck> brandon_: well, first of all, the syntax is all wrong
<eck> and you don't need to use sudo
<brandon_> ok
<rbil> _`XeOn_: btw, why are you using a RPM as opposed to getting the package from the repos?
<eck> run it just starting from ./configure
<billy> wesleypan, i'm not sure.  i'm totally inexperienced with wireless.  from what I understand ubuntu is the best for wireless.  psot to ubuntuforums.org.
<brandon_> ok, so I can leave the other stuff off?
<brandon_> because that is what is giving me fits
<wesleypan> alright
<brandon_> yes k3nt
<salty> wesleypan: i have a linksys that i don't use and it requires the rt8180 driver
<eck> i think the stuff the the left of the configure is wrong
<brandon_> it fixes edgy
<KeeNaF86> hi guys
<wesleypan> salty
<_`XeOn_> rbil, cuz theres no winex
<KeeNaF86> anybody can read my text?
<wesleypan> would you be able to help me out than?
<brandon_> yes
<tide33> yes
<K3nt> i know what i need to do to fix edgy
<K3nt> and that is remove packages
<cameronheath> eck: oonce i have selected the drive, should i modify anything
<_`XeOn_> im trying to get call of duty working
<brandon_> I'm just saying...envy will remove the bad ones and install the right ones
<salty> no... i had problems with it too...so i bought another
<eck> cameronheath: you don't need to, just use the defaults
<wesleypan> ick.
<KeeNaF86> guys .. im new here .. :)
<wesleypan> any recommendations on an easy wireless reciever for linux salty?>
<KeeNaF86> i have problem with my beryl which is doesnt have title bar
<salty> i bought the netgear WG511T and it works great
<wesleypan> awesome salty.
<ubm> IndyGunFreak are you near the keyboard?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah, why?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<salty> you can use madwifi drivers... it has atheros chipset
<wesleypan> k
<cameronheath> eck: no root file system is defined
<ubm> IndyGunFreak where is our wine friend did he every manage to install it?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: you'll have to enlighten me.. i can't remember what you're talking about.
<wesleypan> is there a program that is graphical that would install without myself typing in the terminal by anychance?
<IndyGunFreak> i remember the conversation.
<billy> Peace and Love to all humanity.  Billy must eat food for nourishment.  yum yum...
<billy> exit
<wesleypan> like a program that would do that for you.
<billy> oops. not in a terminal huh?
<erUSUL> K3nt: go ahead... i think you will need to reinstall the nvidia driver again after removing the package
<salty> synaptic if ya have a debian package
<ubm> IndyGunFreak oh n/m some guy that was in here the other day for hours trying to get wine running on edgy eft latest build... you were helping him, it was just funny.
<salty> ubuntu comes with madwifi drivers
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: sorry, been knocked up on some drugs for my ankle for a couple days, didn't recall it.. but now that you mention it, it does seem to be coming back to me...
<IndyGunFreak> was coming back like every two seconds, saying something didn't work, and we knew he wasn't trying it.
<rbil> KeeNaF86: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1631
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah that was him
<chasetoys> hey folks
<chasetoys> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse
<chasetoys> on ubuntu... i'm running into lots of problems
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: see, even with vicodin in me, i'm lucid..lol
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, I just installed a new video card (Nvidia 5500) and Ubuntu won't run.  Says something about the display not working and to see http://wiki.x.org
<|Jason8|> Doesn't help me at all :/
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wesleypan> beryl = worth the time?
<mptech> wesleypan, it's nice
<ubm> IndyGunFreak haha yeah vicodin is wonderful isn't it!
<|Jason8|> Thanks :)
<crdlb> wesleypan, depends on how much time it takes
<IndyGunFreak> wesleypan: i think everyone should install beryl once, cuz it is cool, but once its novelty wears off, and you start to notice the drag on your system, you'll likely remove it.
<salty> 'sudo apt-get install eclipse'
<_`XeOn_> ok now i have a .deb package whats the command to install?
<wesleypan> crdlb is it relativly easy to install?...i think iwill install beryl now..i've seen videos of beryl
<crdlb> wesleypan, depends on your video card
<ubm> | jason8| its not ubuntu its Nvidia ;) and yes it will support the card.
<IndyGunFreak> wesleypan: you're vido card is the big key
<crdlb> wesleypan, if you need help see #ubuntu-effects
<Xenguy> _`XeOn_: dpkg -i
<wesleypan> k
<|Jason8|> Cool, good to hear.  my GeForce 2 was getting old :p
<ubm> | jason8| you need to install the nvidia drivers and configure X
<chasetoys> can i please run sudo apt-get install from multiple terminal windows?
<_`XeOn_> Xenguy, Xenks you :)
<chasetoys> i get an error that it cant get a lock..
<cyphase> How hard would it be, during the boot process, to only start services necessary to the X server before starting the X server? That way, you can get a GUI as quickly as possible, and the non-essential services can finish starting up in the background. Is this possible with Upstart in Feisty?
<chasetoys> is there a way around this
<wesleypan> i got a dece nvidia card.
<Xenguy> _`XeOn_: yw
<salty> 'dpkg -i <whatever file>.deb
<codecaine> chasetoys you might have synaptics open
<rbil> chasetoys: no, can only run one instance of install
<Charles-Andre> Hi guys, I've tried all the afternoon to install Ubuntu from a live CD on my laptop. It takes half an hour to load, and when I double-click the "Install" icon, after like 10 minutes, it freezes without bringing the installer GUI. I checked CD-ROM integrity and RAM, everything's OK. My laptop has 256MB RAM. What is causing the problem? Thanks.
<ubm> | Jason8| http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<tonyyarusso> What imaging tools are available for Linux?  (equiv to Norton Ghost)
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: partimage  ?
<salty> !ubuntu user guide
<eck> Charles-Andre: try the alternate installer, i'm not sure if you have enough ram
<chasetoys> ok for those of you who have installed eclipse.... do you folks need to do this 'fakeroot' thing and tell ubuntu to use Java's JRE not gnu's.. i.e. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseWebTools
<codecaine> gparted
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: thanks
<Charles-Andre> eck: What's this alternate installer? From the terminal?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: yw (and what codecaine said ?)
<salty> i use the alternate install to command line
<codecaine> you can format and partion with it
<IndyGunFreak> i really hate when people put their names in brackets
<codecaine> ubuntu actually use it for its install
<eck> Charles-Andre: it is a text based installer, and you can get it from the regular download page
<cameronheath> eck: no root file system is defined
<bulmer> chasetoys: you can select which java via update-alternatives
<Xenguy> IndyGunFreak: annoying nicks are on the rise, get used to it ;-)
<Charles-Andre> eck: Thanks, do you mean I need to download another ISO?
<chasetoys> bulmer: thats all i have to type?
<IndyGunFreak> Xenguy: i konw, i know.
<bulmer> chasetoys: i believe so
<ubm> chasetoys yes fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin
<Q_Continuum> eck: Let me know when you've got a minute.  The USB idea almost worked.
<eck> Charles-Andre: i'm afraid so, i don't think the regular install cd has a text based installer on it as well
<Pelo> dpkg is the command line installer for deb packages right ?
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: yes
<eck> cameronheath: i am not sure how to troubleshoot vmware
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Is it possible to make a grub option that runs a script?  In particular, restoring the drive to OEM status from a partition image?
<Charles-Andre> eck: :/ ok, thank you
<eck> Q_Continuum: how far did you get?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: dunno
<nwonknu-> secret
<cameronheath> eck: cool, thanks for your help
<salty> you need alternate install for text base install
<shinobi2> in nautilus, how can i bring back the address bar?
<Q_Continuum> eck: It booted fine. However, I couldn't put an ISO on the drive as well.
<Artemis3> I want to burn a data dvd using udf (4.3g file) any program to do this?
<Q_Continuum> eck: the boot.img also included how big it was, so it told the drive "You're 260MB in size, with 6MB used" - thus, no room to put the ISO.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: grub hates me BTW ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: lol
<ubm> tonyyarusso you why not run it after boot i would stay away from editing the grub script to run something before boot.... not very smart.
<eck> Q_Continuum: were you trying to put on the regular installer or the network installer?
<Q_Continuum> eck: My thought was to partition it ahead of time (into two partitions) and put the ISO on the second one.  will dd let me write to a single partition, or is it directly to the device?
<rbil> Xenguy, doesn't Grub like names that start with "X"?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: it's true - I have nothing but trouble with grub, and I long for the days of lilo :-)
<Pelo> If I'm building a scrit to auto install all my little apps in one go after I've reinstalled my system ,  is there a command to enter my root password only once , instead of after earch of the install commands  ?
<Pelo> earch /each
<Q_Continuum> eck: the regular, it wanted to search for the ISO on the local drives but couldn't find it (since I didn't have it there)
<Xenguy> rbil: heh, not this nick :-)
<cchance> Does http://www.amazon.com/Tuner-Card-Remote-Control-PCI/dp/B000C6FVPG/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-8922741-4907816?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1172973314&sr=1-1 work with ubuntu
<SilentDis> 'lo
<Q_Continuum> eck: but there wasn't room to put it on the USB drive I'd booted off of because of the boot.img properties
<eck> Q_Continuum: the boot.img has a netinstaller on it
<bulmer> Pelo: you can put all your commands inside a (  )
<ubm> cchance why dont you give us the hardware version as opposed to spamming us with links to amazon :)
<bulmer> and do one sudo
<Q_Continuum> eck: The options wouldn't let that happen.  It wanted the ISO.
<Pelo> bulmer,  thanks
<cchance> ubm, because i  know nothing about the product but whats on their
<cameronheath> can anyone help me setting up a /root directory with vmfusion
<Q_Continuum> eck: Want me to recreate it again, and give the same options a try?
<cchance> ubm ASIN: B000C6FVPG
<Q_Continuum> eck: I'm adjusting my sleep schedule tonight, so I'll be up until morning sometime - I've got time to burn :D
<eck> Q_Continuum: ok, here is what you should do. reformat the USB drive with FAT (you can do it in windows or linux, doesn't matter), and then install grub on it again
<Pelo> can I ask dpkg to install multiple packages or do I have to do dkpg -i for each one ?
<ubm> cchance i understand but its still spam :)
<SilentDis> Pelo, from what I understand, dpkg is for single-file .deb installs.  otherwise, you'd be using apt-get or aptitude and pulling them from a repo.
<eck> then you basically want to follow these instrcutions: http://eklitzke.org/howto/
<eck> i am not sure if they will work for the live cd
<Q_Continuum> eck: I also have a Fedora box at my beck and call now, along with the laptop with Windows on it (that I'm trying to install to)
<eck> so it would be best to use the network install or alternate install images
<cchance> ubm, well do you know if it will work?
<Pelo> SilentDis,  thanks but those aren't repos'  , no matter it's a script , copy/paste isn'T much of a problem
<Q_Continuum> eck: I'm fine with whatever, as long as it works :P
<iniakulohhahaha> i have already install apt-get install roundcube-webmail | but i cant login, question is : how i can create user login ?
<covert|afk> quick question: if have an AMD64, do i need to use the x64 alpha of ubuntu? the last time i used the x64 version, things didn't work too well....
<SilentDis> Pelo, yep.  was just typing out a suggestion to shell script it ;)
<Artemis3> anyone has any idea how to create an udf dvd?
<Artemis3> covert|afk no
<covert|afk> thank you
<SilentDis> Artemis3, i believe k3b has support for that built in.  using command-line type tools, no idea, sorry
<ubm> cchance yes ubuntu will work with that card the manufacturer  is Norwood Micro
<a_coward> I just downloaded pngout... where should I put the executable?
<Q_Continuum> covert|afk: no, you can use the i386 version - the amd64 is mainly used for those that need large RAM support (over 4GB) or other "specialty" situations.
<eck> Q_Continuum: i think you are pretty close if you can reformat the drive and put grub on it
<CSVarg> does anyone know how to reset the SETUP_BIOS password on a laptop ?
<Q_Continuum> eck: shouldn't be any problems that the drive formats as FAT32, instead of FAT correct?
<cchance> ubm, is their anything else i need to get to make sure it works?
<ubm> a_coward you need to put it in /usr and create symlinks
<eck> Q_Continuum: that's fine
<Q_Continuum> CSVarg: sometimes pulling the CMOS battery, but with any recent one you'd have to contact the manufacturer
<eck> grub can read all of them
<Q_Continuum> eck: Its a 16GB flash drive :P
<ubm> cchance if it dosnt work out for you make sure to have your receipt ready ;)
<CSVarg> Pulling the battery didn't work and it is a used computer.
<SilentDis> CSVarg, most of the time, it involves blanking the bios completely.  there are SOME brute force tools out there (image the bios and do a password lookup on it type of thing) but I don't know of any by name
<ubm> cchance get it from compusa
<a_coward> Can i just put it in /usr/bin?
<Pelo> do you guys know a command to add the enable the extra repos and to add thrid party one ?
<cchance> ubm, as in physicaly go dow their? Their is not compusa near by with in 20 miles
<SilentDis> CSVarg, other than that, there's usually a jumper you can short to cause it to blank.  you'd need the bios mfgr/make info (usually printed on the mobo somewhere), then a trip to google to find a tech users manual
<ubm> cchance spend the extra 10 dollars for piece of mind
<Roconda> hey,, how can I use two sound processes at the same time with esd? (e.g. teamspeak and sound? )
<mptech> does anyone know where I can find newer kernels for edgy?
<mptech> packaged as .debs
<ubm> cchance unless you dont mind dealing with shipping... to ease your mind ubuntu will work fine with that card
<cchance> ubm or i could just send it back to amazon
<ffxr> where can i look at my bootsplash settings? sdurinhg the segment where i presume bootsplash is loading i get a black screen .. only output i get is on my monitor .. "frequency out of range"
<ubm> cchance like i said if you don't mind dealing with shipping. :)
<cchance> ubm, where are you getting your info
<jared> I'm trying to convert a .reg file from windows xp to Ubuntu's charset using recode. does anyone know how exactly I'm supposed to do this?
<SilentDis> mptech, the newest kernel for edgy is 2.6.17-11.  feisty will have 2.6.20-x.  other than that, you're hand building, no prepacked .debs.
<cchance> ubm, i need something to show my mom it is compatiba
<ubm> cchance i use mine for myth tv
<cchance> compatable.
<iniakulohhahaha> i have already install apt-get install roundcube-webmail | but i cant login, question is : how i can create user login ?
<CSVarg> A search on the make and model of the computer brought up nil as far as most of anything of importance goes.
<cchance> ubm, you it?
<cchance> you own it*
<jared> I'm trying to convert a .reg file from windows xp to Ubuntu's charset using recode. does anyone know how exactly I'm supposed to do this?
<ubm> cchance i own that card i purchased it here in houston i run myth tv on my ubuntu desktop to record shows. the card works.
<jared> ?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: what card is that?
<SilentDis> CSVarg, other than that... is it a home built or a major manufaturer?  you very well may be SOL on this one, sorry :(
<cchance> ubm, thanks for your help. Thats my next purchase
<jared> can anyone help me?
<salty> jared: i have nothing to do with windows...sorry
<CSVarg> Gateway Solo pro 9300
<ubm> TV Tuner Card with Remote Control, PCI by Norwood Micro
<jared> yeah I'm trying to get onto ubuntu 100% so I need to get my photoshop and studio 8 running
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: the hauppage cards also work very well... thats what i have.
<ubm> it uses a sis generic chipset
<SilentDis> jared, .reg files in windows are registry entries.  you can open them, usually, in the text editor of your choice.  what exactly are you looking to do?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah, Hauppage uses bttv..
<jared> I'm trying to convert it to Ubuntu's charset
<jared> http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<salty> gimp is what i use instead of the photoshop cs2 9 i had
<ubm> yeah ubuntu supports most cards ive never had a problem i mean as long as you put in the effort most hardware works perfectly
<BalsamicChicken> how come when i burn a file on cd on one computer, i can't view the newly burnt file on another computer and this computer says the cd is full and therefore can't write new files onto this cd
<eck> Q_Continuum: you know, you could also just install to the flash device with that much space
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah.
<jared> it says to do  $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg    but that doesn't seem to work
<ubm> IndyGunFreak dude i love myth tv it's wonderful and so much cheaper than tivo
<jared> I don't like gimp that much :(
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: you should have seen my experience setting up dual monitors lastnight/this morning/thisafternoon/today..lol
<eck> i'm not really sure how it would be useful, but i guess you could carry an ubuntu install in your pocket
<SilentDis> !info recode
<ubotu> recode: Character set conversion utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-12 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 644 kB
<salty> have ya tried gimp jared?
<ubm> I record all my family guy and american dad episodes :D
<jared> plus there are more tutorials and stuff available for photoshop
<salty> oh...ok
<jared> yeah I've tried it
<ubm> IndyGunFreak you mean you actually got it to work!
* auk hugs gimp
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i still havent messed with that yet
<Damix> hi
<jared> I also need to get studio 8 working which I imagine would have the same kind of step since I also needed to pull over a .reg file
<SilentDis> jared, I don't have much knowledge or experience with the program.  have you checked out the man page for it, or hit up google?  just trying to give suggestions on this one.
<|Jason8|m|> Is there any chance that someone can walk me through installing my Nvidia drivers via the commandline?  I can't get into synaptic package manager, so I'm lost
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: never used MythTV, is it just a TV client?.. i use TVTime
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: it was actually easy to get to work, problem was, it spread 1 desktop across both monitors, and id idn't like it that way
<IndyGunFreak> i wanted one desktop on each monitor.
<IndyGunFreak> it was a freakin pain
<grndslm> why isn't my network-manager showing a list of available wireless networks??
<jared> I've tried google. All I really need to find out is which charset windows XP uses, and I really don't want to restart my comp
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah its just for TV but you can record shows and save them to the hard drive
<salty> my problem is that i can't find a good 3d CAD app for linux
<SilentDis> !envy | |Jason8|m| check this tool out, does all the hard work for ya
<ubotu> |Jason8|m| check this tool out, does all the hard work for ya: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<mptech> Is it safe to borrow debian kernel packages?
<Pelo> SilentDis,  if you know the names of the packages,  just  sudo apt-get  install pakcage name
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: hmm, never tried mythtv, may give it a try
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: is it in the repos?
<ubm> I've been using it for around a 6 months
<cameronheath> eck: anything i should know about setting the clock to utm
<cameronheath> eck: utc'
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah i also have a modded xbox which was one of my smartest investments i love its wonderful
<SilentDis> cameronheath, if you're dual booting to windows, it will be mad.  other than that, ubuntu does the translations to local time for you without hastle :)
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i just built it from source its simple
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol, i've not been brave enought o try that, that 360 was to expensive to go screwing with the innards
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: oh ok
<ubm> IndyGunFreak you access it through http its really neat look at some of the screenshots on the site its very customizable as well..
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: ok..
<ubm> god i love linux
<grndslm> anybody know why my network-manager showing a list of available wireless networks??
<IndyGunFreak> i'm installing it now actually....lol
<eck> cameronheath: use whatever your system clock is using
<eck> cameronheath: if you are using windows just use local time
<ubm> you can install linux on just about any consumer device its crazy
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: me and you both,
<ubm> IndyGunFreak you need to check out openwrt and x-wrt its nuts
<ffxr> where can i look at my bootsplash settings? sdurinhg the segment where i presume bootsplash is loading i get a black screen .. only output i get is on my monitor .. "frequency out of range"
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: just about.. i was looking on Youtube the other day, and they had a video of FC5 or 6 one, on a PS3.
<kelsin> IndyGunFreak: Myth actually has a very good commercial skipper, and has been very solid for me and my friends as well
* SilentDis finds it rather funny that microsoft is charging companies $4000USD to patch the DST problem in W2k and earlier :D
<ubm> IndyGunFreak another cool port is NSLU2/Debian for the Linksys NSLU2
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jared> hey, how exactly do I change the directory to something that has a space in the middle, like Program Files in my wine directory?
<mbdl> hey everyone i just wanted to pop bye and state some facts.... you cant upgrade ubuntu via the update manager...
<ubm> I run apache and ftpd on mine its very cool
<jared> because everytime I do cd Program Files I get a theres no Program folder
<Pelo> ffxr,  you'll probably have to edit the xorg.conf file for horizontal rez and verticla freq that match your screen
<mbdl> u now haft to eather do it the apt-get or download the iso and mount it
<rbil> jared: use quotes
<ubm> IndyGunFreak no way thats crazy the hardware specs for the gpu on the PS3 is amazing
<jared> ok
<SilentDis> jared, 2 methods:  escape the space with a \, or put quotes around it.  either `cd Program\ Files` or `cd "Program Files"`
<mbdl> please pass it on
<salty> jared: /Program\ Files
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah, its on Youtube, should be easy to find, or maybe GoogleVideo
<jared> thanks ")
<jared> *:)
<ubm> IndyGunFreak im searching now :)
<ubm> IndyGunFreak actually my wife just wrote a paper on the difference between linux and windows, pros and cons her professor had never even used linux after ready the paper she is using ubuntu which is pretty cool..
<Q_Continuum> eck: One issue with that howto.  I don't have root or sudo access on this box.
<ubm> reading*
<SilentDis> jared, I personally use escape characters.  I blame PHP.  :P
<IndyGunFreak> not sure how that happeened
<jared> yeah php does that to you
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: did you find it, i have it pulled up if you want the link
<|Jason8|m|> What's the command to fetch a file and install it that's located on a web server somewhere?
<|Jason8|m|> it's a .deb file
<jared> did you know that PHP stands for PHP Hypertext Processor? isn't that stupid?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak please toss me the link
<arooni> hey folks
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZXcuhJkwx4
<rbil> |Jason8|m|: wget
<salty> wget <the URL>
<elkbuntu> jared, about as stupid as GNU's Not Unix
<arooni> how do i write to a readonly file
<Z_Morek> well... I've managed to completely break lirc on my system
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, from the command line, you can issue a `wget http://server.com/file.whatever` command, if that's what you're looking for
<arooni> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<arooni> folr example
<ffxr> Pelo they are set perfectly .. using my monitors manual.. & EVERYTHING elese works fine... i was thinking the bootsplash image was too big or something...
<|Jason8|m|> thanks :)
<Z_Morek> and I am jumping with joy
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: resolution is awful, must becuse of the standard TV output
<|Jason8|m|> Exactly what I was looking for :)
<ray_> hello all
<Z_Morek> anyone here good with lirc?
<BalsamicChicken> how come when i burn a file on cd on one computer, i can't view the newly burnt file on another computer and this computer says the cd is full and therefore can't write new files onto this cd
<Pelo> ffxr,  this is not the default splash screen I take it ?
<arooni> hey folks.... how can edit a read only file
<Z_Morek> and able to guide me thru fixing a bad install
<SilentDis> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Z_Morek> arooni check the permissions
<grndslm> that was helpful
<bjames> does anyone have experience of installing Ubuntu over multiple drives using software JBOD?
<arooni> Z_Morek: how do i do that... and how do i change persmission so i can edit it
<ray_> i've installed ubuntu on my second hard drive but it doesn't seem to have installed grub, thus i never get the option to choose which OS I'd like to use
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah FC5 thats nuts
<Tom_Kun> I have a driver question for ubuntu. Is there any way of getting the CNET CNUSB-611AR working? I know it uses atmel, but I have had 0 success in making it work properly in the past.
<SilentDis> arooni, so long as it's on a partition mounted read/write, and just has permissions set for read only, you can use sudo to gain temporary super-user privalages.  what file are you trying to edit?
<pucho> Hello
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah, but the res sucks, he needs to get a hi def tv..lol
<ray_> how do i install grub to the second hard drive now?
<arooni> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pucho> No entiendo nada
<Z_Morek> ubotu: I need to install from source
<Z_Morek> nvm
<ffxr> yes it is.. Pelo.. ive had this problem since i first put the LiveCD into my CDROM.. everything is fine, except for 10secs of blackness during the boot process...
<pucho> De que est'an Hablando_
<salty> arooni 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<SilentDis> arooni, unless you know EXACTLY what you're doing, i don't recommend editing your sources.list file without a backup.  here's the command though: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> ffxr,  that's a bit out of my league, try looking it up on the forum
<eck> Q_Continuum: so you can't format the drive?
<pucho> You are de Pelo, or not
<eck> use the live cd
<arooni> i'm just uncommeting some stuff....
<|Jason8|m|> Okay, so I downloaded the .deb file, now how do I install it?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: one of those videos shows Windows XP running on a PS3..lol
<arooni> i dont know what im doing , i m following http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/12/07/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft
<SilentDis> salty, if you're looking to super-user a gui program such as gedit, use gksudo ;)
<Pelo> pucho,  I am "a" Pelo
<jared> Yeah I hear you can put any OS on a PS3
<bjames> WinXP on PS3?!
<salty> arooni 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ffxr> ok.. Pelo.. thanks for replying... [i think its got something to with an unsupported EEPROM on my motherboard...] 
<S0crates> Anyone gotten anjuta 2.1.1 working?
<bjames> I didn't realise they were x86
<arooni> ahh ok
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, what are you trying to install?
<arooni> salty: i accidentally did chmod 777
<IndyGunFreak> bjames: yep....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Ecr8tWetI&mode=related&search=
<ray_> i've installed ubuntu on my second hard drive but it doesn't seem to have installed grub, thus i never get the option to choose which OS I'd like to use
<arooni> salty: to edit it... how can i revert it back to read only
<pucho> Where are you from_
<ray_> how can i go back and install grub?
<Q_Continuum> eck: crap.  I don't have any burned copies around.  I think I'll try doing it from windows again to the USB drive.  Think pre-partitioning it, then dd'ing that boot.img will work? (to a single partition)
<IndyGunFreak> bjames: nevermind..
<Z_Morek> arooni google around for chmod
<salty> as soon as you close it it'll be the  same
<IndyGunFreak> idiot said it was XP, but its Fedora with Qemu running XP..lol
<grndslm> arooni:  man chmod
<Q_Continuum> eck: or would dd write to the whole device, and overwrite any and all partitions?
<Z_Morek> it's a good thing to know about... and knowing permissions
<|Jason8|m|> SilentDis, there's a program that installs nvidia drivers, I just downloaded it, it's a .deb file.  I'm doing everything with the commandline, so I'm kinda iffy on it all.
<IndyGunFreak> still pretty impressive.
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, using envy I take it?
<jared> gah! I forget how to get to the wine config. Anyone know?
<|Jason8|m|> yep
<|Jason8|m|> now I have to install it!
<grndslm> anybody know why my network-manager isn't showing a list of available wireless networks, only wired??
<eck> Q_Continuum: what would you be dd'ing?
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, sudo dpkg -i envy*.deb :)
<eck> sorry, i am a bit confused
<Q_Continuum> eck: that boot.img that we tried last time.  It wanted an ISO of the Live CD.
<ray_> i've installed ubuntu on my second hard drive but it doesn't seem to have installed grub, thus i never get the option to choose which OS I'd like to use
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, after that, it's just sudo envy, and it does everything else for you :D
<|Jason8|m|> SilentDis, thanks a lot! :D
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: did you see that video claiming to run XP on a PS3?...lol
<ray_> how can i install grub now?
<bjames> nobody in here using JBOD then?
<Q_Continuum> eck: which is what stopped it from installing.  dd'ing the boot.img to the drive (when it was one partition) overwrote it and told the drive that it only had about 250MB free.  Otherwise I would've dropped the .ISO on there and done it.
<arooni> so its execute, write, read, ALL from 1,2,4,7
<SilentDis> !grub | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SilentDis> !info jbod
<ubotu> Package jbod does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<arooni> and where it is depends on which group of users gets to do it
<salty> grndslm i use wifi-radar to show  local access points
<ray_> thanks
<grndslm> to show?
<salty> yes
<gwanky> Howdy, quick question
<grndslm> network-manager worked great for a while
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah apparently the PS3 allows you to save information such as bootloaders in memory thats awesome
<khaije> !jbod
<salty> mt 'network-manager' doesn't scan for access points but 'wifi-radar' will
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jbod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> gwanky, ask quickly, there's too much blood in my nicotiene system right now, and while I am working to rectify that, my attention span is short lol
<|Jason8|m|> d'oh!
<salty> my*
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah.. but the thing was, he wasn't running windows, he was running FC5, w/ Qemu and Windows. XP
<gwanky> My brother has a windows computer and I have a linux computer. When I burn Age of Empires II (the windows version, I'm using wine) on my brothers computer it reports all the files as not valid win32 applications.
<eck> Q_Continuum: try the image here http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<grndslm> salty:  very odd, i dunno if i like where this is headed
<eck> Q_Continuum: i don't know how you plan on partitioning the drive beforehand
<grndslm> sounds like a bug to me
<eck> that is what i am confused about
<ormandj> why aren't my windows drives being automatically mounted? i checked the help docs, they say they should be
<bjames> khaije: Ever tried it?
<Q_Continuum> eck: I can boot to windows on the laptop I'm installing it on. (haven't wiped it yet)
<SilentDis> gwanky, i've never herd of such a problem.  are you buring from an iso or just files?
<eck> Q_Continuum: i think you can write the boot.img with dd in windows
<khaije> bjames: are you talking about just a bunch of disks aka lvm ?
<Q_Continuum> eck: and repartition it with two, then when I dd the .img it (hopefully) only clobbers the one partition.
<Chef> hey, anyone know why my 6.06 system won't let me know about 6.10 even if I run "update-manager -c"?
<Chef> more specifically, is there some sort of log I can look at for update-manager?
<bjames> Just a Bunch Of Disks, yes - I've got two drives I want to appear as one
<Q_Continuum> eck: the problem is when I wrote the boot.img it decided it only had the free space that was available in the original boot.img device.
<gwanky> iso
<SilentDis> !upgrade | Chef - just trying to make sure the basics got covered with this info bit
<gwanky> that I got off bittorrent
<ubotu> Chef - just trying to make sure the basics got covered with this info bit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eck> Q_Continuum: i am not sure if that will work, you can try it. the reason is that the boot.img includes a MBR and partition table (which is why it tells you that you don't have very much space available)
<ormandj> ok, let me phrase it another way, do i have to manually edit fstab in order to have my windows disks automatically mounted?
<Q_Continuum> eck: any way to "edit" the boot.img before I dd it then?  (Windows apps preferred) basically to "resize" the partition it creates.
<Chef> SilentDis: thanks; I already upgraded one system just fine last week, but this one for some reason says no updates are available when I run: gksu "update-manager -c"
<whosit> ormandj, yes
<Chef> (same thing I did for the other system)
<Chef> I did manage to get some security updates for 6.06 today, though...
<ormandj> whosit: thank you. maybe they should be mounted by default in future releases :)
<okaratas> what is ubuntu cdrom message ?
<SilentDis> Chef, hmm...  just to be sure everything is up to date, do this:  sudo aptitude update
<whosit> Mine was automounted.
<whosit> what version you running?
<okaratas> Mar  4 04:25:35 ozgur kernel: [17192450.060000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 24
<SilentDis> Chef, from a terminal, of course
<okaratas> Mar  4 04:25:36 ozgur kernel: [17192450.168000]  hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<okaratas> Mar  4 04:25:36 ozgur kernel: [17192450.168000]  hdb: command error: error=0x51 { IllegalLengthIndication LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<okaratas> Mar  4 04:25:36 ozgur kernel: [17192450.168000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<okaratas> Mar  4 04:25:36 ozgur kernel: [17192450.168000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0
<okaratas> Mar  4 04:25:36 ozgur kernel: [17192450.388000]  UDF-fs: No VRS found
<ormandj> whosit: fresh install of 6.10
<SilentDis> !pastebin | ormandj
<ubotu> ormandj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whosit> dual boot?
<ormandj> SilentDis, dude, why?
<gwanky> Anyone ever here of something like that
<ormandj> i'm not pasting anything, that ws okaratas
<codecaine> how you open a image through terminal?
<codecaine> whats the image viewer command name
<Tom_Kun> hehe, assumed as much :p noone knows how to
<ormandj> whosit: no, just a ubuntu install only, but there are two NTFS disks
<okaratas> ormandj, hm okey sorry.
<Q_Continuum> eck: I think I found a .img editor, or more than one.  I just need to increase the "size" of it so I can put the ISO on there after I dd the image on.  Then it will work fine.
<whosit> thats why.
<SilentDis> ormandj, sorry, dislexia and not enough nicotiene, my apologies.
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i wouldnt trust windows on my PS3 lol
<ormandj> silentdis: no worries
<Chef> SilentDis: 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade' says 0 package to upgrade.
<Artemis3> hm im having fun trying to build an udf disc...
<ubuntu_no_worky> hey every1....
<SilentDis> !pastebin | okaratas
<ubotu> okaratas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> Q_Continuum: yes, that would work
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol, me and you both
<ormandj> whosit: what do you mean?
<knovak> Hey all, I upgraded to Edgy the other night and when I try to run games now I get this: "Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<|Jason8|m|> Is there a way to load the GUI of Ubuntu when you don't have drivers for your video card?
<whosit> You have to create a mount point for them.
<ubuntu_no_worky> does anyone here know why the powerbutton locks up the computer but the normal shutdown works fine?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak now if the screen through some odd kernel32 error it would have been more believable
<Q_Continuum> eck: now just to find one that I don't have to pay to unlock that functionality ;-D
<SilentDis> Chef, ok good.  means the list is at least up to date...  let me do some poking...
<ormandj> whosit: yes, i know how to mount disks w/ mount and how to edit fstab, i just found it odd that ubuntu is automatically mounting them somewhere
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: perhaps if it crashed,
<grndslm> salty:  wifi-radar doesn't seem to be working either
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: maybe the BSOD..lol
<ubm> haha
<ormandj> is->isn't
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, you'll need to resetup x to use the VESA driver (basic vga stuff, nothing fancy).  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whosit> Yea, It never bothered me either since it is easy enough to set the up.
<ormandj> whosit: oh well, maybe next version :)
<Artemis3> ormandj, it would be nice to disable automounting
<ormandj> artemis: i want automounting, it's not working for me, neither of the NTFS disks are mounting automatically
<Artemis3> ntfs?
<ormandj> yes...
<Artemis3> why would you need an ntfs disk automounted? usb stick?
<knovak> anyone know how I can fix "Couldn't find matching GLX visual"? I have the latest nvidia legacy drivers for my card, and my xorg.conf file is set up right...
<ormandj> artemis3: usb thumbdrives
<Artemis3> cant you simply reformat into fat?
<sureshot> if i wanted to compile the kernel how would i go about starting that
<eck> Q_Continuum: so you don't have root access to a linux computer? that is definitely the easiest solution
<ubm> IndyGunFreak dude so my mom works for a voting consumer research company and she works primarily with a younger crowd and she was in the office and she goes mabye we should start using linux and all young people were like you know about linux?!?! she responded yeah its free and opensource - the old woman made me proud when i herd about it.
<EkToBoT> window 1
<EkToBoT> lol
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol
<Pelo> sureshot,  check the forum I am sure you will find a howto
<whosit> Ubm, its free and Xgl kicks MS's but in eye candy :)
<SilentDis> Chef, hmm... i'm not finding anything, other than the command SHOULD be `gksu "update-manager -c"`.  outside that, I'd say pull the alt-install CD (or the DVD) for edgy and try the `gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"` command instead
<_`XeOn_> i liked the command sudo apt-get remove windows-vista
<Artemis3> on the other hand the other day i saw certain usb micro hd formated as ntfs... this could become a nuisance
<_`XeOn_> eheh
<sureshot> Pelo thanks man just in a middle of a big project that is taking more time than i thought.. i was thinking build essentials
<sureshot> i need the compiler
<ubm> IndyGunFreak they need to make a distro targeted towards 'parents' like ubuntu for parents. that would be cool big flashy icons for people with poor sight.. ya know something simple..
<Pelo> sureshot,  if you are compiling you probably will need it
<|Jason8|m|> SilentDis, any chance you'd be free to work with me via Query?
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know how to automount drives... ext3?
<Pelo> probably/ assuredly
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: I think its called Kubuntu..lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> why doesn't ubuntu do it automagically?  will this be fixed in feisty?
<Artemis3> oh, and ext3 too?
<sureshot> Pelo a sense of humor i see well i need that thanks
<arooni> hey folks
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, I prefer to keep things in chat, so others can correct/read/learn/etc.  but if you insist, I am PMable :)
<freeflyer57> hi
<arooni> is there anyway i can get cool visual effects like vista has
<arooni> or ox10
<ubm> whosit dude your absolutely right the Xgl is beautiful
<arooni> os10 on apple..... for my ubuntu?
<Artemis3> like beryl?
<arooni> like cool stuff for alt-tab... etc
<S0crates> I want a stable version of Anjuta, either 1.24 or 2.1.1 Beta, but not this 2.0.2 crap.  How do I make this happen the cleanest???
<whosit> Yea, I got it running on my laptop right now :)
<|Jason8|m|> SilentDis: Okay.  It'd be easier to keep track of in query.
<Errpast1> trying to install  a brother 2070 printer on Ubuntu 6.06
<EkToBoT> use spyglass
<arooni> EkToBoT: do i do sudo apt-get install spyglass
<arooni> ?
<EkToBoT> its a 3d desktop environment better than vista
<EkToBoT> no
<codecaine> where can I get documentation on linux api
<cusco> before I would dpkg-reconfigure locales to chose my local charset
<codecaine> is linux api like windows api?
<EkToBoT> you will need to pull it off the net
<cusco> now how do I do?
<SilentDis> |Jason8|m|, just fyi, you do have to !register your nick on freenode to use PMs.
<codecaine> for programming
<|Jason8|m|> oh
<Exershio> can somebody help me? I want to set my screen resolution at 1152x864, but all I have is 800x600, 1024x768, and 1280x1024
<sontek> Hey, i'm trying to use virtualbox and I get this error: http://monoport.com/1926
<sontek> anyone know what causes that?
<`nicola> How do I configure myme types for .list files ? thanks I would like to change the default associated application
<Chef> SilentDis: yeah...  couldn't find anything in the wikis or via google either.  I may just back up & do a fresh Edgy install...
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i always tell people and i know at some point we have all herd this ' i dont use linux it's too difficult, i tried it and gave up.' you may have given up on linux but it will never give up on you. Windows is like rehab it's for quitters.
<arooni> EkToBoT: having trouble finding spyglass
<Q_Continuum> eck: correct.  No root access. (Now have laptop here next to me)
<grndslm> Errpast1:  can you not go to System | Administration | Printers and click Add
<aesiamun> does anyone know if there are issues with installing wine?  I get the traditional: 'package referred by others but not found' error.
<EkToBoT> spyglass is pretty demanding should check the requirements before installing this addon for gnome
<rbil> sontek: remove all references to wacom in your xorg.conf. I have no idea why Ubuntu decides to include input devices like that by default.
<Pelo> aesiamun,  #winehq
<SilentDis> Chef, that's actually what I did personally to this machine.  Feisty will be my first in place upgrade heh
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: true statement there... i started in 2003.. mostly just distro hopping and going bak to Windows.
<EkToBoT> look on google video
<ubm> Exershio what video card are you using?
<EkToBoT> i think there is a link on the video
<aesiamun> Pelo, sorry but this is an ubuntu error, not wine
<IndyGunFreak> finally got Xandros to work about a year and a half ago
<aesiamun> apt-get install wine fails
<eck> Q_Continuum: I don't suppose you could just install over windows and then reinstall at a later point in time?
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: try SUDO apt-get install wine
<aesiamun> ugh
<IndyGunFreak> big difference..lol
<aesiamun> yeah i did that
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: did you add thee repositobe?
<IndyGunFreak> geez..
<Exershio> ub, I'm using an onboard intel one, but when I had Windows XP I was able to use that resolution
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: did you add the repository
<arooni> EkToBoT: cant find it on youtube
<Q_Continuum> eck: as in do two installs?  No, I can do that.  I just need to make sure I can do it :D
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah i did the exact same thing i think everyone does. We all just experiment at first then once we realize the huge amount of freedom you are given when you say no to the dows we stick with linux.
<aesiamun> it's not included in the default ubuntu repo?
<arooni> is there any way i can install a vista like visual effect add on for my ubuntu 6.10?
<EkToBoT> i will find the link for you one second pls
<arooni> i'm having trouble finding it :(
<arooni> ok
<whosit> Linux, Xgl and Mythtv :)
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: ..yup... or you just get sick of upgrading M$'s crap...lol
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i value AOL cds more than a windows install disc
<grndslm> arooni:  you mean beryl?
<arooni> grndslm: i have no idea what i mean...
<grndslm> or an effect for beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: i'm not sure to be truthful.... http://www.winehq.org  click on Download(or get now, something like that). click Ubuntu, it shows you how to add the repo and download wine
<knovak> Hey all, I upgraded to Edgy the other night and when I try to run games now I get this: "Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<arooni> grndslm: i just want a cool visual effect add in
<grndslm> oh...well, then yea..beryl
<arooni> for UI, for ... alt tab
<arooni> etc...
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lmao
<knovak> and when I try running GLXgears I get this : "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<arooni> spice it up a little
<aesiamun> um ok...
<ubm> IndyGunFreak bill isnt fooling me by these large donations... he does it for tax purposes i will always think he sucks ass.
<whosit> www.gnome-look.org
<arooni> grndslm: can i run... sudo apt-get install beryl
<EkToBoT> lol how hard did you look
<arooni> hard!
<arooni> ;p
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: only people Bill has fooled is the justice dept..lol
<grndslm> ## Beryl
<grndslm> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<grndslm> arooni:  add that
<grndslm> to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Artemis3> knovak, type glxinfo in a console
<Tom_Kun> arooni, you can always spend about 1000$ upgradering your computer to be compatible with vista home premium.
<Tom_Kun> :p
<Errpast1> can someone please help me to get my brother 2070 n printer to work
<grndslm> then aptitude update && aptitude upgrade as root
<Scooty> hy,is there anyone can help me,pls?
<grndslm> by sudo -i
<ubm> IndyGunFreak besides he is a pirate himself getting rich by deception
<knovak> name of display: :0.0
<knovak> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<knovak> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<knovak> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<knovak> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<IndyGunFreak> no kidding.
<ubm> that would be a good title for a book about bill gates
<knovak> sorry for the 4 lines
<knovak> 5*
<Scooty> hy,is there anyone can help me,pls?
<EkToBoT> sorry i got it wrong its called "looking glass"
<Errpast1> I went to system>administration>printing>printers>add new printer
<aesiamun> IndyGunFreak: Thanks,  I'm just surprised they don't have their own packages.
<Artemis3> dont paste output here,
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: they do...
<aesiamun> it's not in the ubuntu repos
<knovak> yeah, I know
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm not sure what ubuntu repo to find it in, so just get it fromt he source
<knovak> im just trying to get this working
<Errpast1> I successfully added HP 2070N for CUPS - it shows up
<knovak> but I have no clue as to why it wouldnt
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: its in one of the ubuntu repos, i'm just not sure which one to be truthful.
<aesiamun> i have universe, metaverse and the normal...so if it's not in those three, i dont know of any other ubuntu repos
<Artemis3> what card?
<grndslm> Errpast1:  congrats!
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: there's a gozillion.. :)
<aesiamun> is there really?
<arooni> grndslm: i edited the sources.list with that deb thing
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: quite a few.
<ubm> knovak use paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<aesiamun> IndyGunFreak: haven't heard of that one.
<EkToBoT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXv8VlpoK_g
<arooni> and when i tried sudo apt-get install it couldnt find it
<rbil> knovak: have u got Load GLX and Load dri lines in your xorg.conf?
<EkToBoT> thats looking glass link
<grndslm> arooni:  cool beans
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: some are official, some are unofficial "backports", etc...
<Errpast1> grndslm, but when I send a print job, it stays in the queue
<arooni> grndslm: well im a little unsure on how to get it workin :P
<EkToBoT> np only the vidoe but you can see if you will like it
<sontek> Hey, I install the kubuntu desktop to check it out but I like gdm more than kdm, How do I tell ubuntu that gdm is my default?
<ubm> sontek in sessions before you login
<aesiamun> IndyGunFreak: wow, even Google doesn't know about gozillion
<arooni> EkToBoT: yes but how do i get it
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: gozillion is a really high number....lol
<CpuID2> grndslm, got a ppc beryl repo around?
<knovak> rbil, yes I do
<ubm> sontek down at the left of the screen ;)
<amaan> which mp3 playing software supports ipod besides rthymthbox?
<Errpast1> I'm using it as a network printer, ethernet to my local home network
<sontek> ubm: wheres the config for it? I want to do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<aesiamun> IndyGunFreak: oooh,...i thought that was the name :)
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: lol.. no.. it was a reference to how many repos are out there for Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> there's a list i saw the other day, that listed like 240...
<IndyGunFreak> supposedly it was all of them, but i don't know.
<ubm> sontek its located in /etc/
<EkToBoT> arooni: im not sure you will probably have to pull a.tar from the sun website
<ubm> sontek one sec ill get the name of the file
<aesiamun> IndyGunFreak: i realize there are a lot of unnoficial ones.  I just would have thought that Ubuntu would have their own wine package in one of the top three.
<Scooty> hy,is there anyone can help me,pls?
<EkToBoT> its all open source i think
<shriphani> guys i am compiling fluxbox from source on dapper and it doesnt show up in the sessions list in the login screen
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: again, i thought it was to be truthful, but who knows.
<ubm> sontek gdm.conf ?
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: but its real easy to install from the wine repo.
<Pelo> symlinks command is   ln -s symlink   target right ?
<rbil> knovak: what video driver u using?
<aesiamun> IndyGunFreak: yeah i'm looking at it now.
<arooni> grndslm: so once i add that deb link for beryl.... how do i install it
<eck> shriphani: look at the fluxbox dpkg or build the fluxbox .deb
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: ok..
<arooni> EkToBoT: im a little new to linux
<aesiamun> stupid sling media not having a real linux port is causing me to do this...it's the only reason
<benjoer456> indy : so do i
<ubm> sontek /etc/gdm/gdm.conf i believe
<shriphani> eck i got the tarball
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: sling media?
<aesiamun> yeah they make the slingbox
<Scooty> hy,is there anyone can help me,pls?
<knovak> rbil: I am using nvidia-glx-legacy, my card is Geforce MX 4000
<IndyGunFreak> benjoer456: so do i what?..sorry you lost me
<eck> shriphani: it will be easier for you to get the .deb source and patch it
<EkToBoT> arooni: http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/
<aesiamun> it's a box you hook up to your cable/satellite/etc and it streams to a client.
<EkToBoT> thats the oficial homepage
<eck> shriphani: or else read the GDM documentation
<benjoer456> i'm new to linux too
<IndyGunFreak> aesiamun: oh ok.
<NET||abuse> Hi all,, just a little problem getting my share to work on my home network, trying to make a dir shareable so i can copy a file from my windows desktop onto my laptop (ubuntu) using smb
<sontek> ubm: I need to tell my computer that gdm is the default
<Pelo> Scooty,  what is your problem ?
<Kismet> anyone having freeze issue when quitting X.org with fglrx driver and ubuntu Edgy ?
<IndyGunFreak> benjoer456: what did you need to know?
<benjoer456> how do i get libc6 package
<sontek> ubm: when I did /etc/init.d/gdm start it says it can't start because its not the defaut
<sontek> default*
<IndyGunFreak> been that shoule be in your repositories.
<ubm> sontek one sec
<shriphani> guys where is the xsession file ?
<Pelo> benjoer456,  menu > system > admin > synaptic : search
<IndyGunFreak> benjoer456: what are you trying to install that requires it?
<NET||abuse> i right click and set the sharing, uncheck the read only bit,, but then when i go to my windows deskotp, start->run  \\x.x.x.x\winshare it asks for user/password
<benjoer456> needed for libmpeg3
<ubm> sontek did you try .xsession or .xinitrc
<sontek> ubm: I think I found it, /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<benjoer456> libc6 needed for libmpeg3
<knovak> rbil, hang on, im going to try rebooting my system
<Pelo> benjoer456,  menu > system > admin > synaptic : search
<arooni> how can have VIM like editing abilities on my command line
<NET||abuse> i put in my linux user user/pass and it comes back with the laptops hostname prepended infront of the username with a \ inbetween
<tachu> hey im looking for ubuntu themes where can I download some
<arooni> or at least jump to the beginning of the command line
<kenv> I just installed the new ubuntu and am trying to get wmv files to run.  Any suggestions?
<NET||abuse> is there a workgroup name or something i have to set for windows xp to get access to this share?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: guess he didn't appreciate our advice..lol
<Pelo> tachu,  gnome look ,  gnome art ,  or try the art manager in synaptic
<grndslm> arooni:  i already told ya... sudo -i to become root
<NET||abuse> and how do i get to the samba configuration to set such an option?
<pepetrueno> Hi, i need to ask a dumb question, is it necesary to have both OS on the same hard drive so that grub will show them at boot time or you can have 2 OS in dif hdd and will they show in grub?
<tachu> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  no one ever listens to me
<shriphani> eck: where is the xsession file ?
<grndslm> then aptitude install beryl after you've updated && upgraded
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: you were right on.... i always presume people have played with the menus enough to know where synaptic is
<Errpast1> where is a good site to troubleshoot a network printer installation
<Scooty> hy,is there anyone can help me,pls?
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: http://www.hardashell.com
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  is the symlink command ln -s or ls -n ?
<Pelo> Scooty,  what is your problem ?
<EkToBoT> Scooty: whats the problem
<EkToBoT> lol
<arooni> grndslm: i can do that root thing but when i run aptitude install beryl it doesnt download anything...
<IndyGunFreak> i think ls -n.. i don't use it to often.
<arooni> it says after unpacking 0kb will be used
<Errpast1> IndyGunFreak, ha ha.  It took me 2 minutes on Vista.  And I'm an hour into it with Ubuntu
<eck> ln -s
<grndslm> arooni:  does it complain
<kenv> Help!! I just installed the new ubuntu and am trying to get wmv files to run.  Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: i understand, but you'll feel more of a reward with Linux.. :)
<NET||abuse> anyone ever setup a folder to let windows upload things onto their ubuntu box?
<arooni> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "beryl"
<Scooty> i need a pppoe internet connection and i don't know how to do it
<Werdnum> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Werdnum> I'm having apt troubles
<Scooty> can you help me?
<tachu> i installed beryl but it won't work, i get something that there is no composite so i edited the xorg.conf "Extensions" section to "Composite" "Enable" but it still won't work. help?
<Scooty> i hade usb modem
<n-iCe> Thank you guys , gracias !
<Errpast1> IndyGunFreak, ya, just wish I could print
<Werdnum> E: Package libwmf0.2-7 has no installation candidate
<Pelo> Scooty,  terminal ,  type sudo pppeoconf and answer the questions, when it doubt use the default provided
<Werdnum> I don't know why.
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1:  i understand
<Scooty> adsl connection
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: did you get it to work?
<Werdnum> I can't install adept using apt, either
<Errpast1> I'm off to google ubuntu + 2070 +brother
<Pelo> Scooty,  terminal ,  type sudo pppeoconf and answer the questions, when it doubt use the default provided
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  what ?
<Q_Continuum> eck: So which way should I try? lol...considering I don't have root...what's probably the easiest way?  ('net connection is no issue, nor is drive space)
<ubm> NET||abuse see here its real simple http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<IndyGunFreak> hell, you asked me about something..lol
<EkToBoT> Scooty: would iptables help??
<Errpast1> Will also check my O'reilly Ubuntu hacks book
<Errpast1> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> o9h yeah, how to hotlink to your desktop in Xfce
<n-iCe> ahh no hahaha
<n-iCe> =p
<IndyGunFreak> i told you how to do it.
<eck> Q_Continuum: were you successful in installing grub on the drive earlier?
<Q_Continuum> Yes.  I can install Grub without issue.
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  how :o ?
<Q_Continuum> Just that we've discussed so many options, trying to solidify which one I'm trying :P
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: right click your desktop, choose create launcher... Name.. Swiftfox... Command.. Swiftfox.. then click the Icon and choose an icon
<eck> Q_Continuum: format the drive, and install grub, then copy a netboot kernel/initrd or the contents of the alternate installer ontot the drive
<grndslm> anybody know why my network-manager isn't showing a list of available wireless networks, only wired??  and neiter is wif-radar!!
<grndslm> neither
<NET||abuse> ubm, thanks,, i'll have a peruse of that :) nice one
<sureshot> is the syntax for build-essentials that same for 6.06 lts as 6.10
<sureshot> that = the
<Pelo> grndslm, we are sorry but your bad spelling means that we will not help you
<Pelo> sureshot, we are sorry but your bad spelling means that we will not help you
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  done and now ?
<IndyGunFreak> click on it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<grndslm> Pelo:  do you wanna throw down
* Pelo is in a mood 
<n-iCe> open a text file IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> huh?
<ubm> grndslm try sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<n-iCe> [Desktop Entry] 
<n-iCe> Version=1.0
<n-iCe> Encoding=UTF-8
<n-iCe> Type=Application
<n-iCe> Name=Swiftfox
<n-iCe> Comment=
<sureshot> other than that what was not spelled wright
<n-iCe> with that inside
<n-iCe> Categories=Application;
<n-iCe> Exec=Swiftfox
<n-iCe> Icon=internet-web-browser
<ubm> n-iCe use pastebin
<n-iCe> Terminal=false
<n-iCe> StartupNotify=false
<n-iCe> ub paste bin ?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: now you would try this after i put my laptop away
<ubm> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<IndyGunFreak> but id id it, and it worked fine
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  what ?
<IndyGunFreak> oh i know..
<sureshot> is the syntax for build-essentials the same for 6.06 as 6.10
<NET||abuse> one other thing,, i inadvertently installed konqueror,, now i dont' want rid as i need it to run an application(which one isn't coming to me right now) but it's taken over opening urls from xchat, how can i set xchat to open urls back in firefox again?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: it should be.. Category-  APplication, Name- Swiftfox... COMMAND-swiftfox... then chose an icon, leave everything else alone
<n-iCe> i did it
<RedRose> How Do I change my tty Screen resolution. I am running server ubuntu, and the tty console is displaying at low resolutoion
<n-iCe> Is: NAme: Swiftfox Browser
<n-iCe> Command : /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: no.. not /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox..   just swiftfox
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> you're bad
<n-iCe> i did it as i told you and works
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: hmmm.
<ant>  hmmm
<grndslm> ubm:  i get "eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning."  both with and without eth1 enabled in /etc/network/interfaces after restarting /etc/network/interfacs
<IndyGunFreak> it should, but really, you shouldn't need the map there
<TazDevil> Good evening everyone
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: anyways, glad it works.
<knovak> rbil: I rebooted and the problem still exists
<sontek> where is xorg-config or whatever its called? I can't find it on my system
<n-iCe> but said that is working i must close it first
<n-iCe> but isn't working :/
<rbil> knovak: in xorg.conf is Driver "nv" or "nvidia"?
<IndyGunFreak> huh?
<Scooty> Pelo ?
<tachu> sontek: i found it on /etc/X11
<sureshot> is the syntax for build-essentials in 6.10 the same in 6.06lts
<knovak> it is "nvidia"
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: sorry, not sure why it would say that....
<S0crates> HOW DO I INSTALL ANJUTA 1.2.4A OR 2.1.1?  The 2.0.2 is in the main repository, and it's broken.
<Pelo> Scooty,  what ?
<sontek> tachu: under anything inside there? because mine isn't
<n-iCe> isn't working
<rbil> knovak: sorry, run out of ideas. if u have proprietary driver installed, I have no idea why it isn't rendering?
<IndyGunFreak> S0crates: what makes you think its broken?
<ubm> grndslm what is the hardware version of the wireless card is it a broadcom or atheros based chipset?
<sureshot> pelo what have i done to tick you off
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak,  let me do it how you said
<tachu> sontek: just /etc/X11/xorg.conf that's where mine was...
<RedRose> How do i change the screen resolution for tty's?
<knovak> hmmm, well that sucks
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: it worked fine on my laptop
<grndslm> ubm:  INTEL!!
<S0crates> IndyGunFreak, it's 1 year old beta software.  It crashes often.  The help menu locks up, not integrated with Glade.... etc...
<Scooty> i've tryed whit"sudo pppoeconf" and it founds only eth0  (sorry for my english)
<sontek> tachu: I'm not looking for the config, i'm looking for the program that configures X for you
<shaun__> hello
<rbil> knovak: maybe someone using that card can help you? state your question, including card you're using
<S0crates> IndyGunFreak, sorry, I meant to say "Alpha", not beta
<grndslm> ubm:  ipw3945
<ubm> grndslm get over her so i can slap you lol
<sureshot> is the syntax for build-essentials in 6.10 the same in 6.06lts
<ubm> grndslm ah i hate intel
<grndslm> seriously?
<IndyGunFreak> S0crates: i have no idea.. sorry
<S0crates> HOW DO I INSTALL ANJUTA 1.2.4A OR 2.1.1?
<grndslm> i thought it was the easiest for everyone
<Q_Continuum> eck: I should be able to do everything from a Ubuntu Live CD, correct? *might head to my house where I have a Live CD available*
<grndslm> i've never had problems before
<IndyGunFreak> S0crates: unless you ca find a place to download the source and install it that way
<ubm> grndslm yeah seriously not about the slapping part that was a joke but intel sucks ;)
<cables> !attitude | S0crates
<ubotu> S0crates: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Scooty> Pelo: i don't know how to set up my usb modem :(
<ubm> grndslm did you install any drivers?
<radar1976> hello, I need some help with apache
<Pelo> Scooty,  eth0 is your network card on your computer,  that is ok , just fill in the rest , unless you have a router in with case just setup the conneciton in the router
<Pelo> Scooty,  what is your native language ?
<IndyGunFreak> Scooty: you'll find instructions at http://www.goodluck.com
<grndslm> ubm:  it was working until earlier today
<ubm> grndslm that card should support scanning mode
<radar1976> my apache is not loading vhosts correctly
<grndslm> no doubt
<knovak> Alright, i'm using an Nvidia Geforce MX4000, with the nvidia-glx-legacy driver. I can't run 3D games, or even glxgears. When I do, I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<n-iCe> Rebooting brb
<ubm> grndslm uh let try this can you remove the card or is it integrated ?
<Scooty> Pelo: romanian
<grndslm> int
<radar1976> I have mod_vhost_alias loaded... but not sure if it is loading correctly
<radar1976> how cna i check that?
<Pelo> guys, do we have a romanian channel ?
<ubm> grndslm ifconfig eth1 down
<IndyGunFreak> i've saw 1 persson in here get a USB modem figured out... seems it be cheaper to get an ethernet card.. hell theyar elike 10bucks now.
<ubm> take it down
<ubm> then ifconfig eth1 up
<ubm> is the card back up?
<dude__> hello i need some help an aplication wont stop when told
<S0crates> cables, I'm from the Gentoo community and am used to a wonderful community that loves to help one another.  Since I started using Ubuntu last month, I've found very little assistance, and am quite disconcerted.  Sorry if I am curt.
<IndyGunFreak> dude__: feel free to ask.
<Pelo> Scooty,   goto  www.uibuntuforum.org and search for your modem maker and model number,  there is a good chance you'll find instructions there
<ubm> grndslm use paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  and give me the out for iwconfig eth1
<IndyGunFreak> S0crates: its just USB modems are hard under Ubuntu...
<Scooty> Pelo: ok,thanks a lot
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know anything about automounting hard drives
<BrendanM> Has anyone here tried using Smart package manager on Ubuntu?
<yonilevy> going through installing some new hardware - a guide says to edit /etc/modprobe.conf. thing is, i have no /etc/modprobe.conf - only /etc/modprobe.d/* -- what should i do?
<cables> !fstab | ubuntu_no_worky
<ubotu> ubuntu_no_worky: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yonilevy> anyone knows /etc/modprobe.conf?
<ubm> S0crates sorry to hear that mabye you should just give up and go back to gentoo unless of course you want to ask for help and be humble about it rather than comming to #ubuntu to bitch. :)
<ubuntu_no_worky> isn't there a program that can automount?
<knovak> Alright, i'm using an Nvidia Geforce MX4000, with the nvidia-glx-legacy driver. I can't run 3D games, or even glxgears. When I do, I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubm> S0crates what is the problem your having with ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: we are meanies and won't help him
<ubm> oh he left good i cant stand complainers
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, I'm in the command line, and it says gdm is already running.  How can I restart it?
<yonilevy> i'm using an older version of ubuntu, and i don't have /etc/modprobe.conf but only /etc/modprobe.d/* - a guide is telling me to edit /etc/modprobe.conf - what should i edit instead?
<ice_nine> I'm having trouble mounting an iso file. I type 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /mnt/iso' and it gives an error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2
<ice_nine> dmesg | tail shows : Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: yeah, he was having probs with a USB modem.. those things never seem to work, its just easier to go get an ethernet card
<ubuntu_no_worky> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> Q_Continuum: that is correct (sorry, i am semi-afk atm)
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automount drives?
<BrendanM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2177858   <--automounting
<ubuntu_no_worky> thankies
<ubm> IndyGunFreak man i ask for help to just the other week was having an issue with fluxbox and nanutils someone in here was kind enough to help me and i was grateful i waited close to an hour for a response.
<Q_Continuum> eck: That's fine.  I'm trying the "from USB" instructions on the wiki. (I'd previously done it halfway, not editing everything.  Should work.  If not, I'll be around.)
<aesiamun> ewll if you need a modem, an ethernet card won't work :)
<eck> ok
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i know, its "i want it, and i want it now, ".. with a lot of people in here...
<aesiamun> i come from the slackware community, there's not I want it now :)
<|Jason8|> I'm in the command line, and it says gdm is already running.  How can I restart it?
<|Jason8|> whoops, sorry
<ubm> IndyGunFreak when people help one another its a really selfless thing to do time is valuable so when people freely and selfishly sacrifice there personal time to help others its a big deal well to me at least..
<aesiamun> |Jason8|: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<|Jason8|> thanks :)
<aesiamun> np :)
<arooni> i have a 'wireless presenter mouse 8000' its a bluetooth mouse from M$..... can i install it on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: no doubt about that
<|Jason8|> YES, I'M BACK IN A GUI!
<BrendanM> arooni, almost certainly
<arooni> BrendanM: i plugged it in but nothing happens ... :(
<ubuntu_no_worky> maybe its not partitioned
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<aesiamun> arooni: type dmesg right after plugging it in, it might say something
<ubuntu_no_worky> I dont see it in fstab
<BrendanM> arooni, you may have to do some tinkering with your xorg.conf file as well
<ubm> aesiamum same here man i come from slackware community as well i remember waiting several weeks back in 98 or 99 cant remember but i waited weeks to download all 5 discs and sometimes months for drivers etc..
<Artemis3> |Jason8|,  you were better as cli
<ubuntu_no_worky> where is the disk partitioner in edgy?
<BrendanM> I have a wireless (not bluetooth) mouse, and I had to do a little messing
<arooni> aesiamun: it said:  input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000]  on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.3
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: now there's a distro i never tried.
<Trouty> Who wants to help an Ubuntu newbie with a X Windows problem?
<ubm> oh and i spent years trying to figure out the directories
<comradec> is there a way to configure the way X minizmizes windows, so they aren't "iconified"?
<aesiamun> arooni: then it recognizes it.
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, install gparted
<aesiamun> arooni: what type of mouse did you have before this?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: geez how long did you have it?...lol
<arooni> aesiamun: but moving my mouse doesnt do anything :(
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i really like slackware i dont use it anymore
<BrendanM> arooni, you'll just need to add a section to xorg.conf to enable it
<arooni> aesiamun: a regular usb notebook mouse
<jared> could anyone help me with the step on http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/ which says to use recode?
<Trouty> Well, let me rephrase: Anyone kind enough to help a newbie with an X windows problem please pm me
<arooni> BrendanM: ok where do i find that file
<arooni> and what do i do with it :P
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: well, my understanding is if you cna use slackware, you can use just about any distro..
<ubm> IndyGunFreak i used slackware for about 2 years then i found out about debian :)
<aesiamun> arooni: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf check the device section for the mouse, see if it points to /dev/input/mice
<jared> when I put in the command it says, it tells me  recode: adobe.reg failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<aesiamun> if it does, restart X and see if it works.
<Artemis3> slackware is simple, debian is not...
<Wolvenhaven> im trying to install ubuntu server to a server i got, on bootup do i need to chose "install to hd" or "install as LAMP" i want it to be a webserver so LAMP is what it will be, but i didnt know if i needed to do the base install and use packetmanager to get apache/mysql/php or if i should chose LAMP and get it all, does it matter either way?
<Trouty> I hate spamming a chatroom, should I just throw my question out there?
<aesiamun> if it doesn't point to /dev/input/mice, change it so that it does :)
<Pelo> can I make a repo out of a folder ?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i've thought about tring a true debian install, but I really like ubuntu, and i'm getting to know my way around it, so i'll just stick with it.
<atomiku> Trouty: yeah
<aesiamun> slackware is pure beauty if you like simplicity
<arooni> aesiamun: i cant see the mouse listed in xorg.conf
<Artemis3> ubuntu is putting some sense back...
<Clint-> I am having a problem whenever i try and update or install anything related to cd buring or media playing it give me a error with nero linux i am running the newest ver of ubuntu
<aesiamun> arooni: hold on, let me check something.
<jared> could anyone help me with the step on http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/ which says to use recode?
<jared> when I put in the command it says, it tells me  recode: adobe.reg failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<Trouty> I am trying to run Ubuntu live off the CD, but both Feisty Fawn Herd 5 and Edgy Eft tell me X Windows had a problem with xorg.conf, and refuses to run. It tells me "No Screens Found"
<ubm> Artemis3 i use NSLU2/Debian for my linksys NSLU2 device
<Z_Morek> how can I completely remove everything related to the lirc driver so I can start from scratch
<Artemis3> thats cool
<aesiamun> arooni: see if you can find a section called "InputDevice"
<ubm> Artemis3 its awesome
<arooni> aesiamun: i mean i see a section "dev/input/mice" listed but theres no Microsfot stuff
<arooni> aesiamun: i see that!
<aesiamun> arooni: it won't specifiy microsoft period
<osotogari> hi all, im having trouble getting video to work in totem using Beryl. Im getting the blank video problem. Any help is much appreciated.
<arooni> heh
<ubm> Artemis3 you should check out http://www.cyrius.com/debian/nslu2/ he has some great photos the guy is a freaking debian monster
<arooni> aesiamun: ok so what should i do now
<m4n> am using 6.06. it seems the laptop battery monitor has got some bug. While the laptop is working, if I connect the power, the monitor is not updating. Still showing 'Running on battery' Status
<aesiamun> ok, want to have some real fun to see if it works?
<arooni> absoultely
<jared> Anyone here have Photoshop CS2 running on Ubuntu?
<Clint-> m4n: what laptop
<Wolvenhaven> is there a difference between the default install and using packet manager to get apache/mysql/php or should i just install as LAMP to begin with?
<m4n> Clint-: this is HP
<Clint-> i had the same problem
<m4n> Clint-: nc6400
<Pelo> jared,  I saw an howto on digg a few days ago
<ubm> sucks though atm im waiting on RC2 as RC1 is broke :(
<Zambezi> K3B, Nero Linux or burning in Windows?
<Artemis3> i suppose you can serve torrents from it...
<Clint-> i reinstalled ubuntu and it worked the 2nd install as did my wireless
<jared> yeah I'm looking at a how to that was on digg (got like 16 diggs though) and I can't get past the recode step
<aesiamun> arooni: drop to the console, hold down ctrl-alt and f1, when there log in as your user and type 'cat /dev/input/mice'  after hitting enter, move the ms mouse around a little.  If you get gobblygook ,then the system recognizes it.  To get back to Gnome, hold down alt and hit F7
<ubm> Artemis3 yeah you can so much with them its nuts i really enjoy mine
<BrendanM> arooni, you'll need a section like this in your xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8486/
<jared> it gives me some weird eror like "untranslatable input in step blah blah blah"
<ubuntu_no_worky> well gparted shows it as there
<ubm> Atemis3 oh and very low power usage 15w i think
<ubuntu_no_worky> is there a program that can mount it?
<aesiamun> ah, evdev?
<m4n> Clint-: now I have another problem. I thought of removing that applet and re-adding. I removed and now I cant see that applet to re-add :(
<BrendanM> only the section for "device" will have to match with whatever your mouse is recognized as
<aesiamun> never had to use that proto before.
<jared> damn lokoing through comments and there are lots of people who have errors with recode, I wonder if someone posted a fix
<Artemis3> i rarely use a device like that, always having the case open, etc...
<arooni> BrendanM: i see this when i insert the mouse: [17186971.432000]  input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000]  on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.3
<Pelo> ubuntu_no_worky,  you can mount it manualy,  but as far as auto mount you still need a mound point
<arooni> BrendanM: so what should i put there for 'device'
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<aesiamun> crap vmware server is having issues on feisty.
<ubuntu_no_worky> should I just get rid of my second hard drive and use it in windows?
<Clint-> nerolinux is killing me
<Pelo> ubuntu_no_worky,  just make a mount point
<gar> why
<ubuntu_no_worky> isn't there something which can do it for me automatically?
<Pelo> does anyone know if I can make a repo  out of a folder  ?
<Clint-> its giving me a eror
<Clint-> error 2
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know if this will be fixed in feisty?
<Clint-> exception error
<osotogari> hi all, im having trouble getting video to work in totem using Beryl. Im getting the blank video problem. Any help is much appreciated.
<ubm> h-bomb hey bro glad you joined :)
<h-bomb> :)
<Clint-> http://www.pastebin.ca/380501
<Clint-> if someone got a sec
<ubm> h-bomb how is that solarwinds package working out for you... :)
<h-bomb> nicelly
<BrendanM> arooni, there's a way to find out which device the mouse is recognized as. Let me try to look it up. Or if somebody knows? I think it's a cat /dev...something
<Trouty> I don't mean to be pokey, but did anyone catch my problem or should I try to articulate it better?
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know a program that will create mount points and mount your drives automatically?
<Clint-> Trouty: i just restate the problem like every 5 mins
<Wolvenhaven> lol me too
<Wolvenhaven> no ones helped sofar :P
<Clint-> http://www.pastebin.ca/380501 <----- need some help
<Clint-> Wolvenhaven: i can try
<aesiamun> ubuntu_no_worky: wait, what's wrong with just editing fstab?
<ubm> IndyGunFreak h-bomb is one of my friends here houston actually he is the one who got me to convert from fedora core over to ubuntu :P
<aesiamun> fedora bugs me.
<Clint-> as for the other problem i have no clue
<Wolvenhaven> i want to know what the difference is between installing the default or choosing INSTALL AS LAMP for ubuntuserver
<Pelo> Trouty,   sometimes no one can help,  I suggest you look up your hard ware in the forum
<ubuntu_no_worky> thats to hard
<ubuntu_no_worky> I like automatix
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: ok..
<ubm> aesiamun no doubt
<IndyGunFreak> h-bomb: welcome..
<aesiamun> what's automatix?
<Clint-> not using server so i have no clue
<Pelo> Trouty,  sometimes noone present can help ...
<ubuntu_no_worky> the thing that installs everything for u
<Artemis3> Clint-, nerolinux seems to be bothering
<aesiamun> ubm:  i have to work with rpm distros all day...
<Clint-> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: if you like automatix, thats why your user name applies..lol
<Clint-> god
<ubuntu_no_worky> lol
<Clint-> lol
<ubm> IndyGunFreak this guys has more networking equipment than i've ever seen in my life.
<jared> whats wrong with automatix?
<Artemis3> so, purge it ;)
<ubuntu_no_worky> automatix is fine indy
<Clint-> i tried
<ubuntu_no_worky> hehe
<ubm> aesiamum are you a sys admin?
<aesiamun> just install automatix
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<Clint-> sudo apt-get remove
<Clint-> and it errors
<Wolvenhaven> lol so much for that 0_o
<Clint-> lol
<Trouty> I have two 7800 GTs and a Radeon 9200 in a PCI slot.  I am trying to run Ubuntu live off the CD and it tells me X could not load because of the warnings "No matching device section for instance" and the error "No screens found"
<Clint-> same erroer
<m4n> can anyone tell me how to work with data card on ubuntu
<aesiamun> ubm: no software engineer...for an internal distribution of linux based on rhel4/5
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i saw a funny pic online one time.. this guy was trying to organize this server room, it was hilarious, wires all over the place, it was a mess.
<Wolvenhaven> why do you have 3 gfx cards?!
<Clint-> 3/4 of all progs i try and install error and update dies cause of nero
<Clint-> i need to remove nero i think but remove erroers
<aesiamun> ubm: three letter computer company from the 60's...
<Trouty> windows doesn't allow dual monitors with SLI enabled so I needed a third, but the problem occurs even if I just have one graphics card in
<Clint-> i dont know its just crap
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know a program that automatically mounts and creates mountpoints for your disks... surely their must be one... u can't expect n00bs to use the commandline
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: actually i've used automatix before also, and had no problems, but you'd swear you're Satans spawn from hell sent to destroy Ubuntu Linux if you bring it up here..lol
<Wolvenhaven> yes ubuntu
<ubuntu_no_worky> lol
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah
<Wolvenhaven> there is
<ubuntu_no_worky> so i notice
<Wolvenhaven> its under admin controls
<Wolvenhaven> hd's
<Wolvenhaven> you rightclick on the hd
<ubm> aesiamun oh i have something for you my friend you will enjoy this its a good read check out Numenta
<Wolvenhaven> and hit mount or something like that
<aesiamun> Numenta
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: it is best to learn stuff on your own though, Automatix, EasyUbuntu, etc, they are ok, but its best to learn to do crap on your own.
<ubuntu_no_worky> where is admin controls?
<Wolvenhaven> im not booted in ubuntu right now or i would figure out the exact way
<BrendanM> ubuntu_no_worky, supposedly EasyUbuntu is better than Automatix
<IndyGunFreak> look at the repositories as one big stable version of automatix..lol
<Clint-> anyone
<Clint-> ?
<Artemis3> automatix or automatix2?
<ubuntu_no_worky> automatix2
<Clint-> how to remove nerolinux compeatly
<aesiamun> ubm: is it a book?
* Wolvenhaven wonders if anyone here has even installed ubuntu server cause no one answers when i ask about it :P
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: i've not had probs out of either, but unless you want a tongue lashing...
<BrendanM> arooni, try cat /proc/input/devices  see what it reports for your mouse
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know where the admin tools are
<IndyGunFreak> Wolvenhaven: sorry...
<Wolvenhaven> :P
<IndyGunFreak> good gracious i just screwed up my theme, brb.
<Wolvenhaven> cause im looking at the install guide
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Wolvenhaven> and nothing there talks about the difference between default and LAMP
<Clint-> i can pastebin it
<ubm> aesiamun i dont want to ruin the experience for you. Its a company... You really need to check it out.
<Artemis3> IndyGunFreak, its simply unsuported and at your own risk dont blame canonical for breaking your system, etc.
<Artemis3> hehehe
<aesiamun> ubm: going to numenta.com
<aesiamun> BrendanM: cat /proc/devices
<ubm> aesiamun check out the front page
<Trouty> <IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: it is best to learn stuff on your own though, Automatix, EasyUbuntu, etc, they are ok, but its best to learn to do crap on your own.
<Trouty> <ubuntu_no_worky> where is admin controls?
<Trouty> <Wolvenhaven> im not booted in ubuntu right now or i would figure
<Trouty> <IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: it is best to learn stuff on your own though, Automatix, EasyUbuntu, etc, they are ok, but its best to learn to do crap on your own.
<Trouty> <ubuntu_no_worky> where is admin controls?
<Trouty> <Wolvenhaven> im not booted in ubuntu right now or i would figure
<Clint-> http://www.pastebin.ca/380512
<weebit> wow im glad no one told me i was a n00b when i installed linux for the first time and went straight to the command line.  lol  I would of been screwed.
<IndyGunFreak> Trouty: thats what i told him,
<Clint-> if someone can look
<Clint-> http://www.pastebin.ca/380512
<aesiamun> ubm: lol nice
<Clint-> nero is killing me
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know of a program to set up your hard drives automatically
<Wolvenhaven> trouty you didnt even take the whole thing
<ubuntu_no_worky> ?
<Artemis3> with coming festy the likes of automatix are getting less needed anyway, which is good imo
<Wolvenhaven> i was talking about mounting a hd
<ubuntu_no_worky> I got nerolinux working
<ubuntu_no_worky> I had to make my own icon though
<ubuntu_no_worky> that was a pain
<IndyGunFreak> nerolinux?
<Trouty> hm?
<Chef> neurolinux?
<Artemis3> making a .desktop file is a pain?
<Trouty> that's weird....why did I just repeat saying that...nevermind
<aesiamun> ubm: oooh they have downloadable software
<BrendanM> Wolvenhaven, my understanding is that LAMP installs extra components
<ubm> aesiamun that is every developers dream to capture the human brain and true AI ya know.
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah
<Artemis3> just copy it form another one ;)
<ubm> aesiamun yes
<ubuntu_no_worky> there wasn't one to copy
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: is tha tlike Nero, the popular CD burning software
<ubuntu_no_worky> yes
<Wolvenhaven> so its just extra components and not a different install?
<ubuntu_no_worky> nerolinux off nero.com
<Artemis3> oh, there are lots of em, locate .desktop ^^
<ubm> aesiamun check it out you can also contribute as well plus i think they are hiring atm ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: you know there's GnomeBaker and K3b, both very good CD burners in the repositories, that take about 10sec to install.
<Wolvenhaven> thanks brendan
<aesiamun> ubm: cool, thanks :)
<ubuntu_no_worky> ewww
<Wolvenhaven> if it doesnt work i can always ghost the drives :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> gnomebaker and k3b are both unstable
<ubuntu_no_worky> LOL
<Dna^> hello
<Artemis3> hehe, but that app should go into commercial
<aesiamun> ubuntu_no_worky: nerolinux is no gift from god
<cables> I can't stand nero, it pisses me off.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: ?  I'm starting to think youre unstable..lol, gnomebaker has been flawless for me
<BrendanM> arooni, did you find it?
<ubuntu_no_worky> i tried them
<Clint-> http://www.pastebin.ca/380512 anyone that can help
<Artemis3> they dont seem unstable, but brasero is quite a backstabber
<ubuntu_no_worky> but both burned more coasters
<ubuntu_no_worky> than cds
<cables> I love how Ubuntu can burn an ISO just by rightclicking on it.
<ubuntu_no_worky> nerolinux works great
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: i believe you... i just donm't undersstand why you were havin the issue.
<cables> And copy a CD
<Clint-> lol
<Artemis3> what drive?
<BrendanM> Or I guess they left already. *sigh*
<crdlb> they all use cdrecord
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know a program to automount drives
<Artemis3> i have lots of coasters thanks to brasero idiocy
<ubuntu_no_worky> and mountpoints
<aesiamun> oh well.
<Clint-> jesus
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: what is brasero?
<Artemis3> but in another machine it works perfectly
<aesiamun> ubuntu_no_worky: what about autofs?
<crdlb> !brasero
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 520 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<vox754> !brasero
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: oh ok.. thanks
<Clint-> can someone tell me how to compleatly remove nero linux and then reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> surprising i've never used it... Gnomebaker has just always worked well for me
<Clint-> cause even updating dont work
<Dna^> somebody has tried to install counter-strike on ubuntu?
<ubm> Clint- what repositories are you using?
<BrendanM> ubuntu_no_worky, http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html
<Clint-> all 3
<Clint-> universe multiverse
<aesiamun> BrendanM: thanks...was looking for that
<Clint-> and the other one
<Artemis3> because gnomebaker uses cdrecord, which in turns doesnt handle multisession dvds, unless you used a patched cdrecord...
<ubm> Clint- heh did you try forcing ?
<aesiamun> gozillion
<aesiamun> hehe
<Clint-> how
<Clint-> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Clint-: why don[t you just use gnomebaker?
<Artemis3> instead, brasero uses growisofs which handles multisession dvds, but won't make pure udf...
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: this is true, but k3b, i'm pretty sure handles multisessions fine
<BrendanM> he's not going to want to read it...
<ubuntu_no_worky> YAY!!!!
<ubuntu_no_worky> thankies
<Artemis3> yes k3b is fine
<Clint-> IndyGunFreak: my problem is the fact that 3/4 of the things i try to update or install fail with nero
<Clint-> i dont like nero on linux or windows
<aesiamun> BrendanM: autofs is fine, I use it all the time.  In fact, it took 2 seconds to enable /net for my nfs mounts
<IndyGunFreak> Clint-: i'm with you, i used a freebie off majorgeeks called DeepBurn under windows.
<IndyGunFreak> Clint-: update or install what?
<Clint-> http://www.pastebin.ca/380512
<Clint-> u see that
<Clint-> that to remove
<vox754> Artemis3, you mean it can split a DVD double layer into two single layer DVD?
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<ubuntu_no_worky> where do I download it at?
<Clint-> same error
<Clint-> when i try and say install xgine
<Artemis3> what? no thats another matter entirely
<arooni> hey folks.....
<Clint-> or any program using video or audio
<BrendanM> I'm sure it's fine, but I get the strong feeling he wants a one-click, no CLI solution
<bruenig> !enter | Clint-
<ubotu> Clint-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Clint-> lol
<aesiamun> unfortunately he's in the wrong OS for that.
<Clint-> ty for reminding me
<ubm> Clint- the only way possible would be to grab the dependencies and compile from source then install ..
<Artemis3> Clint-, because apt system is blocked by that partial nero install
<arooni> my synaptics touchpas *used* to have this cool thing that if you moved up and down to the far right of it... it'd move the page up and down
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: yep
<arooni> is there a way of doing htis now?
<arooni> on linux?  (versus winbloz)
<Clint-> well should i reinstall or is there a way to fix cause this has been from day 1
<BrendanM> ubuntu_no_worky, type "sudo apt-get install autofs"
<IndyGunFreak> Clint-: how to fix... sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Clint-> will that overwrite nero
<bruenig> nerolinux is a joke
<cusco> dudes what is it that I must do to make gmplayer work
<Artemis3> i think he needs to force purge the nero package before anything
<bruenig> Clint-, seriously nerolinux is total garbage
<cusco> it says no videooutput
<ubm> nero is a joke period :)
<Clint-> i know
<Clint-> how do i get rid of it
<TheVault> I got a question. Is there a program for ubuntu that is similar to the Mac OS X Dock?
<Artemis3> there is a command line for it, probably with dpkg
<Clint-> yes
<BrendanM> TheVault, yes
<bruenig> Clint-, was it a deb?
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: yeah, you can try searching nero in Synaptic Package Manager, then search for Nero, and mark for complete removal
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c do i have to recompile my kernel?  seems harder than this fstab stuff
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i think he sourced it..
<TheVault> BrendanM: Whats the name?
<ubm> TheVault hey man hows that wireless card working out?
<gar> Can I run ubuntu on my ppc?
<Clint-> it was either defualt installed or installed when i updated
<marx2k> yup
<marx2k> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<TheVault> ubm: EXCELLENT!
<Artemis3> gar, yes
<BrendanM> TheVault, there are actually "docks" for Linux that perform very similarly. I've never used them, but just google around
<cables> !ppc | gar
<ubotu> gar: please see above
<bruenig> if he sourced it, apt would not have problems
<ubm> TheVault good deal man!
<bruenig> unless he checkinstalled it
<gar> above what
<TheVault> Yeah, but I am on my desktop now UBM, installed it here
<vox754> Clint-, you can always "rm" (remove) all files but that is kind of creepy.
<IndyGunFreak> Wireless, thats my next challenge, i've got dual displays, up, wireless is next.
<Clint-> brurm -rf
<Artemis3> gar hehe just try to use something not too old
<Clint-> err rm -rf
<Clint-> yes
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm gonna tke a break first.. 17hrs to get dual displays, it warped my noggin
<BrendanM> TheValve, try this: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Finally_A_Great_OSX_Like_Dock_For_Linux_Thanks_To_Google
<Artemis3> no
<Clint-> but i wanna system uninstall it
<gar> is there a website dedicated to this sort of thing?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, how long have you been here? I'd say a month?
<BrendanM> er, TheVault, not the TheValve. It's later
<ubm> TheVault hehe just be careful linux is highly addictive and there is no cure :)
<Artemis3> gar ppc support is official this place should do, or the forums
<cables> gar, I assume you mean power pc not pocket pc...
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: somethin like that maybe a little longer.
<gar> yeah powerpc
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: why do you ask?
<TheVault> ubm: You got that right
<bruenig> Clint-, yeah that isn't going to happen, you are just going to have to rm everything
<gar> nooo
<gar> I mean pocketpc
<bruenig> Clint-, do you know where it installed?
<Clint-> jesus
<yonilevy> No1 knows? how come i don't have a /etc/modprobe.conf file?
<Artemis3> gar no wait, i think they are ending it.... starting from feisty :(
<Clint-> yes
<ubm> TheVault now you can hang out in here with the rest of us and help people with the same issue :)
<gar> a cell phone
<Clint-> whereis nero
<Clint-> shows me all
<cables> gar, then nope.
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, just curious. I installed Ubuntu on December, and got the wireless working on February.
<gar> nooooo :(
<TheVault> ubm: yuppers, but I am no professional
<yonilevy> need help with /etc/modprobe.conf
<ubm> Clint- try searching /usr/bin
<bruenig> Clint-, then rm it
<bruenig> it would probably be /usr/local/bin unless nero is stupid
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol... i've had Ubuntu since around Jul... but i think I first started coming here around early jan.. so its been a little over a month.
<ubm> the sudo rm -Rf nero*
<ubuntu_no_worky> how do I start autofs?  i installed it via synaptic but no icons?
<Clint-> sec ill del all traces of nero
<Artemis3> gar, until edgy you could simply install it as long as you have more than 64mb of ram (for alternate cd install)
<gar> I've heard you can run the fedora core on it.
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, try running "autofs" in terminal perhaps
<ubuntu_no_worky> its a no go
<TheVault> ubm: you on msn?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, yep, you are already a regular... good work!
<IndyGunFreak> gar: run FC on what?
<ubuntu_no_worky> command not found
<omegabeta> !ntfd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegabeta> !ntfs
<bruenig> Ubugtu, try au <tab> <tab>
<Clint-> deleted
<gar> ppc-6700 similar to this - http://shadowmite.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1276
<Clint-> in one line
<Artemis3> 6700?
<rpc> anyone fancy checking if this path exists on ubuntu? /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<Artemis3> hmmm
<ubm> TheVault nah not atm im about to leave my little brother's band is playing tonight promised i would show up...
<arooni> my synaptics touchpas *used* to have this cool thing that if you moved up and down to the far right of it... it'd move the page up and down
<vox754> Clint-, first update your database "sudo updatedb" then "sudo locate <file>" in your case "nero" or whatever specifics you have.
<BrendanM> ubuntu_no_worky, this howto has tons of information: http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, that was for you
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: well, 1.  I have no life... at all...lol.  2.  I broke my ankle about a week and a half ago, thus why i'ev been here close to 24hrs(and also why i was able to spend 17hrs working on dual displays w/o consequnce)
<ubm> ill be back around beer 30 though :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<TheVault> ubm: ahh ok...well have fun
<BrendanM> arooni, you're back
<arooni> also.... how do i get the equivalent of the 'kazaa lite codec pack' :P
<ubuntu_no_worky> ugg...
<arooni> BrendanM: yup
<ubuntu_no_worky> surely to god someone wrote a program for noobs to set up a second harddrive
<bruenig> !codecs | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_no_worky> will feisty fix this?
<omegabeta> Question: Is there a way to tranfer files from ubuntu  to ntsf/xp directory's? (so drag and drop from home to sbd1)
<BrendanM> arooni, did you get the mouse working? Also, you'll probably want qsynaptics to help you configure the touchpad
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, it is called mount
<rpc> come on my lazy friends... anyone who can check this path for me? /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/ does it exist?
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, did you mention about the foot before? I kind of remember that...
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, learn it
<ubm> TheVault if you need some help ask IndyGunFreak hehe
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: feisty will cause you more problems than it fixes..
<gar> yeah, htc ppc6700
<Artemis3> gar, that is not a powerpc
<TheVault> Sure will ubm
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol
<arooni> BrendanM: never got the mouse working
<gar> I said pocketpc
<gar> or that's what I meant, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: yeah, i might have in off-topic, if you're ever there.
<BrendanM> TheVault, did you check this out: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/  it looks to be exactly what you want.
<ubuntu_no_worky> lol... this is why linux is never gonna make it
<ubm> IndyGunFreak im just waiting for you're fingers to fall off from all the typing you do :P
<Clint-> sudo updatedb hangs up
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol, i'm a typin maniac
<Artemis3> gar, ok, then no ubuntu supports x86 and x86-64 oonly
<TheVault> BrendanM: I'll check that out now
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, how hard is mount /dev/hdb /mount/point
<Clint-> nvm
<bruenig> seriously
<ubuntu_no_worky> should this sort of thing be automatic like windows
<BrendanM> ubuntu_no_worky, why because you have to read things to make your computer work?
<arooni> BrendanM: once i install qsynaptics... do i use the system => settinsg => mouse
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: i'll tell you a funny story sometime about when I was a freshman in highschool, never had a typing class, what i did to my teacher
<vox754> !offtopic > IndyGunFreak
<ubuntu_no_worky> well yeah.... thats why windows became popular... over dos
<bruenig> BrendanM, we all know people hate reading, see USA
<BrendanM> arooni, no qsynaptics is its own program.
<ubm> IndyGunFreak yeah you are true guru ill give ya that
<ubuntu_no_worky> people don have 999999 hours to set this stuff up
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: of typing only
<Clint-> vox754: okey i updated and located u want me to remove them all
<Clint-> ?
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, learning mount takes 2-3 min max
<Q_Continuum> eck: So far so good.  Running slow, but running....
<TheVault> BrendanM: Yeah, thats exactly what I was wanting, Thank you :)
<ubuntu_no_worky> and setting up printers and burning programs and wine
<BrendanM> TheVault, it looks so sweet it makes me wish I were running GNOME.
<arooni> BrendanM: when i open it i see 'pleas install the synaptics touchpad driver'... how can i do this?
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, setting up burning programs, you mean like "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker"
<ubuntu_no_worky> and and fixing x when updates break it
<bruenig> oh gees hard hard
* weebit puts obstacle in middle of floor incase room mate comes walking though. maybe room mate can be more efficient if they brake ankle too. :)
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i've suggested that like 4x
<ubuntu_no_worky> like nerolinux because gnomebacker blows and only makes coasters
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, wine is not a fair assault because you are running a non native program, of course there is going to be added problems
<Clint-> vox754: okey i updated and located u want me to remove them all
<vox754> Clint-, it takes time to update the database. You COULD try removing, but that is up to you. I've done it succesfully with small programs like ndiswrapper, but others may need dependencies, and there is where it may break.
<bruenig> ubuntu_no_worky, nerolinux is a joke, I have used it, its functionality is nothing
<ubm> IndyGunFreak let me know when you get that usb port installed in your head i want to know how it works out for you...  :P hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: he could install the "easy" cd burner.. sudo apt-get install k3b
<ubuntu_no_worky> better to have something than just coasters
<IndyGunFreak> ubm: lol
<BrendanM> arooni, there's a setting to change in xorg.conf. Lets get your USB mouse working first and then I'll help you with qsynaptics.
<ubuntu_no_worky> k3b crashes too
<bruenig> k3b is good, or just use cdrecord
<bruenig> woo
<Artemis3> what drive brand and model you have?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_no_worky: i don't know then, you're other linux native apps are x-cdroast(which i hate), or gnomebaker
<arooni> BrendanM: ok ... lets focus on the USB bluetooth mouse.... we have verfied that the mouse is detected when its inserted
<ubuntu_no_worky> asus 1608p with latest firmware
<arooni> BrendanM: whats the next step
<ubuntu_no_worky> anywho
<kalorin> so I suppose it'd be too much to ask if linux actually has a GUI interface for making software raids?
<ubm> ok.. i really got to go now
<gar> can I use samba in active directory?
<ubuntu_no_worky> I hope feisty automounts drives...
<ubuntu_no_worky> it think its silly not to
<vox754> bruenig, just a small question, do you know what is ubotu's command that tells you if there is a specific nick in the channel?
<IndyGunFreak> ubm_away: later
<bruenig> !offtopic | ubuntu_no_worky go cry somewhere else seriously
<ubotu> ubuntu_no_worky go cry somewhere else seriously: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Anohaakten> Hey everyone
<bruenig> vox754, !seen whatever
<arooni> how can list all commands i entered
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, is it pata? is it alone in the cable?
<bruenig> that does it for all freenode though I think
<vox754> !seen bruenig
<Anohaakten> Hey guys, can I get some help with installing ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen bruenig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> h-bomb: ubm is a good guy
<Clint-> vox754: all are removed
<bruenig> wha
<vox754> bruenig, danke!
<ubuntu_no_worky> sata
<BrendanM> arooni, in the command-line, type "cat /proc/devices" and see if there's a reference to your USB mouse
<IndyGunFreak> Anohaakten: jus ask, if we can help, we all will
<Artemis3> strange...
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: yes he is :)
<bruenig> perhaps they edited that out
<Anohaakten> alrighty cool
<vox754> Clint-, then good luck with whatever you are doing!
<TheVault> later ubm
<Clint-> lol
<Clint-> lmao
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol
<Anohaakten> ok, so, I installed ubuntu version 6.10 but could not seem to get it to recognize my Linksys WPC54G wireless card
<Clint-> hrmm
<Anohaakten> I researched all over the net and I cannot seem to find a driver for it
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arooni> BrendanM: have a look: http://pastie.caboo.se/44536
<h-bomb> man
<h-bomb> ill tell ya what
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, what?! I'm always serious with what I suggest.
<vox754> Anohaakten, WAIT, I have a link for you
<Clint-> vox754:  ummm should i just reinstall?
<Q_Continuum> eck: Live CD booted off the USB drive...we're doin good so far... :D
<h-bomb> i love ubuntu, but the broadcom wireless support has got to get better
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: so am i, but sometimes, i just sense sarcasm..lol
<kalorin> ok
<omegabeta> Login: Panic :Trap :cpu0 "Operation illegal"
<kalorin> opinions
<h-bomb> its a freaking nightmare
<IndyGunFreak> h-bomb: i think i read somewhere, on a list of "goals" for feisty, one of them was to make wireless setup easier
<dts> is there any OSS tools that come close to OneNote?
<BrendanM> ubtunu_no_worky, I personally agree with you that all drives should always be automounted all the time (I can't imagine a time when I'd want a drive connected but not mounted?) but that's just not how Linux is, so you can either learn to deal with it, or write your own software to change it (isn't open source cool?).
<Artemis3> they need the linux mint thingie
<kalorin> I've got two 400gb SATA drives. I was going to mirror them in the bios, but now come to find out that's software raid and flaky at best, might as well do it in the kernel
<Artemis3> of course you could install that package from their evil repo...
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: you ever tried LinuxMinut?
<IndyGunFreak> LinuxMint
<Artemis3> yes
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, actually I got here late, so I have little clue of what this guy is doing.
<kalorin> is it worth doing that, or would it be better to just partition out the other drive identically and dd things every day or so?
<kelsin> Anohaakten: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<eck> Q_Continuum: sounds promising
<kalorin> cause then I'd get undelete so to speak
<Artemis3> there is a gui thing that lets you use ndiswrapper windows drivers
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: i hope so, cause of the inability of dapper and edgy to work with my broadcom wireless on my dell lappy is the only thing keeping me from useing ubuntu on it
<h-bomb> :(
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: is it pretty good?  I've heard its as good as ubuntu, jus don't have to worry about multimedia codecs, etc.
<arooni> BrendanM: ok not sure what to do next
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know how to automatically install and mount extra sata hardrives?
<rotarised> Hello all. I would like to install a true-type font (.ttf file) on my freshly installed Edgy Eft. So I tried to paste and also drag the file into the 'Fonts' folder. But the font folder's paste command is greyed. So how do I go about installing a specific font?
<IndyGunFreak> h-bomb: if its got a broadcom chipset, it should work i think..
<eck> ubuntu_no_worky: gnome should do that
<vox754> Anohaakten, http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Artemis3> kind of its almost ubuntu with a couple of packages and different artwork
<Artemis3> but it seems to be moving
<BrendanM> arooni, did you type "cat /proc/devices"
<kalorin> rotarised: sudo cp <font> <folder>
<ubuntu_no_worky> hahah IT SHOULD shouldn't it ^_^
<ubuntu_no_worky> I agree
<kalorin> then sudo fc-cache -f -V <folder it was copied to>
<Jarhead756> i was wondering, what will happen in dapper come daylight savings time? will it auto adjust?
<eshaase> sorry if someone had already answered my question from before as I got disconnected but heres my problem: i'm setting up a somewhat complicated partitioning scheme using lvm and vgdisplay seems to incorreclty display the correct size of my volume groups, any ideas about how I should approach this?
<eck> ubuntu_no_worky: can you do it manually?
<rotarised> i think i tried that before. but i'll try again
<omegabeta> Question : I have compiled Qt from scratch, installed the libs etc and i still get errors that i dont have Qt 25.<>4 lib-mt  what does this mean?
<kalorin> jarhead, it's complaint with the new DST
<ubuntu_no_worky> im too stupid
<Jarhead756> kalorin: meaning?
<kalorin> it's already set for the new DST stuff
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: it does somewhat, like it took 3 hours of tinkering and howtos and whatnot just to get it to recognize, after that its very flaky, ie, wont connect half time, have to do everything manually via cli when i was to do anything such as scan, connect, etc, also it doesnt connect at the full speeds, max is 11mbps
<BrendanM> ok, arooni, lemme look at your pastebin
<eck> ubuntu_no_worky: check that the kernel can see the device (with dmesg) and then use the mount command
<arooni> BrendanM: i did, take a look at input  http://pastie.caboo.se/44536
<kalorin> at least 6.10 is
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: half the time that doesnt work and i tryed on both dapper and edgy
<IndyGunFreak> h-bomb: hmm.
<h-bomb> indeed
<IndyGunFreak> didn't realize it was that unstable.
<ubuntu_no_worky> I can see it in gparted and device manager(aka viewer)
<Artemis3> but i think feisty is including another gui for wireless setups, there is a problem with people roaming from manual config to dhcp enviroments..
<Jarhead756> kalorin: when is dst?
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: its very unstable
<kalorin> march 11th
<ubuntu_no_worky> isn't there a program for doing this automatically though?
<Q_Continuum> eck: partitioning.  Looks like its gonna work fine. :D  *Dances*
<eck> Q_Continuum: excellent :-)
<vox754> ubuntu_no_worky, the installation automatically sets mount points and creates a proper "fstab" file, so don't complain about that; if you want to add more drives that is not hard, just give me a second.
<Jarhead756> kalorin: so will it auto adjust?
<h-bomb> Artemis3: indeed
<Q_Continuum> eck: Followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<IndyGunFreak> h-bomb: maybe i'll put off learning wireless w/ ubuntu until Ubuntu 12.09 "Kooky Kangaroo".. :)
<omegabeta> Question: Is there a way to tranfer files from ubuntu  to ntsf/xp directory's? (so drag and drop from home to sbd1)
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: i would reccomend that
<IndyGunFreak> i think by then they'll have it figured out.
<h-bomb> IndyGunFreak: at least with broadcom wireless chipsets
<Q_Continuum> eck: Now I have to find a (smaller) flash drive that is mine (not my roommate's) that I can leave this on :P
<Artemis3> hahaha kooky?
<h-bomb> rofl
<Dr_willis> omegabeta,  thers ways to read/write to ntfs. (not adviseable) and windowsxp can read/write to ext2/3 partitions
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: it was the only thing i could come up with quick
<ubuntu_no_worky> i installed edgy with this drive in the machine :c
<Dr_willis> with the right tools
<Dr_willis> !ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Artemis3> it seems to follow the pattern just fine
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: isn't that the truth!
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: I'm convinced the next one is gonna be "Grump Gorrilla"
<ubuntu_no_worky> !just work
<IndyGunFreak> Grumpy, that is.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_no_worky> hahahah
<IndyGunFreak> !justwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_no_worky> roflao
<Dr_willis> Flacculating Fawn
<BrendanM> ok, arooni, I think I found it. Try this "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"
<ubuntu_no_worky> LOL
<Artemis3> nope, f is already taken
<h-bomb> !supportbroadcomwirelesschipsets
<IndyGunFreak> Flaming Flamingo
<Anohaakten> guys do they ahve itunes for linux? (ubuntu)
<Artemis3> its g alright
<h-bomb> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Anohaakten: i don't think so.
<Dr_willis> Gyrating Giraffe
<vox754> Anohaakten, search the forums for WPC54G http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324967&highlight=WPC54G
<Anohaakten> alright, thakn you
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol
<snaef999> hey can somebody help me with an apt update issue?  Ive been away from Ubuntu for a while, but now im back and am trying to do an update and all the sources fail to download.  Can anybody help?
<IndyGunFreak> Goofy Gopher
<Artemis3> ganguro girl? oh that doesnt count ;)
<Dr_willis> Guano Girl? eww
<tonyyarusso> !itunes | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<vox754> h-bomb, look here http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Artemis3> hehe no no, that was a japanese fashion of darkening the skin and using yellow hair ^^
<h-bomb> vox754: ok
<vox754> Anohaakten, your version is important WPC54G v.1 2 3 4 5 6 7 there are many.
<doff> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Dr_willis> Artemis3,  that describes my wifes last trip to the beauty saloon
<arooni> BrendanM: i did, take a look at input  http://pastie.caboo.se/44536
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<arooni> BrendanM: i think we're talkin about :  Product=Microsoft Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000
<kalorin> so anyone got any thoughts on raid mirroring in the kernel or doing a dd to start and then rsyncing after that?
<Artemis3> ^^!
<h-bomb> vox754: hmm i wonder if that will solve all the instability issues with it and restore the speed from 11mbps to 54
<Jarhead756> anyone try the new version of wine? any interesting updates?
<Lazergunz> How do I set XMMS as my default media player?
<kalorin> the rsync method obviously gives me "undelete" or sorts
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: sudo apt-get install xmms
<vox754> h-bomb, you mean, it works but not as fast?
<IndyGunFreak> then right click(say an mp3), choose properties, permissions, an choose xmms
<kalorin> jarhead: it almost sort of allowed me to install photoshop elements 4 the other night
<kalorin> but crashed when it got ready to copy files to the harddisk
<BrendanM> arooni, that looks good. One more, try "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" and look for the line that says "Handlers =" associated with your mouse
<h-bomb> vox754: when it works, half the time it doesnt, extremely unstable
<kalorin> so no idea if it'd work or not
<Jarhead756> Anohaakten: you may want to take a look at songbird (just like itunes almost) but i like amarok better.
<arooni> what is the shortcut to copy and paste from my console?
<yeahlolgfsdf> help
<yeahlolgfsdf> how do I use IRC?
<Jarhead756> kalorin: got any clue about cs2?
<eck> arooni: highlight and middle click
<kalorin> I've heard it does that, but I don't have a copy
<Jarhead756> yeahlolgfsdf: you're using it right now aren't you?
<eck> also shift insert
<kalorin> if I did I'd know
<arooni> BrendanM: ok the one frot the mouse is: H: Handlers=kbd mouse3 event6 ts2
<Artemis3> arooni, anything selected is already copied if you use middle button it is pasted
<doff> arooni, ctrl+insert = ctrl+c, shift+insert = ctrl+v
<kalorin> cause that's the one single app that I really wish more than any others ran under linux
<yeahlolgfsdf> yeah...but I completely new to it
<Jarhead756> kalorin: what do you mean you heard it?
<kalorin> in fact, I have vmware installed just because of that ;(
<kalorin> I've heard of folks having good luck with wine and cs2
<arooni> wow
<arooni> H: Handlers=mouse1 event5 ts1
<kalorin> I don't own it
<Dr_willis> yeahlolgfsdf,  thers this stuff called 'documention' :)
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<yeahlolgfsdf> right...
<Jarhead756> anyone know for a fact if photoshop cs2 works within newest version of wine?
<arooni> does that middle click thing work *anywhere* in linux
<BrendanM> arooni, fantastic. so in your xorg.conf, you'll want to add the section that I gave you before, only for "Device" put mouse1
<yeahlolgfsdf> where is that documentation
<BrendanM> arooni, because mouse1 is one of the names Linux is using to address your mouse
<doff> btw how can I install direct 3d wine version? wha'ts the name of the package?
<IndyGunFreak> doff: ? direct 3d wine version
<Artemis3> try photoshop alternatives like gimp and krita
<doff> yes
<kalorin> krita?
<arooni> BrendanM: ok i made that chage.... what should i do now
<Artemis3> yah
<h-bomb> vox754: i also dont like how i have to manaully change the accesspoints and passphrases in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf everytime, im always going to different places with my laptop, extremely inconvient (sp)
<IndyGunFreak> krita?
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know a way to automount and automatically make mountpoints?
<doff> IndyGunFreak, something like winex but there's no such package
<IndyGunFreak> !krita
<Artemis3> ...
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 2542 kB, installed size 7932 kB
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: I don't want to install XMMS, I want to set it as a default to open media files of its type. I.e .mp3 :)
<vox754> Attention everyone, "ndiswrapper 1.38" is out now.
<arooni> i.e. mouse still aint workin :(
<Anohaakten> ugh, why cant linux just make it simple to install a driver...ugh
<techie> can anybody help? How do you deal with the browser resolution. Somehow, though subtle, it seems that the screen is a bit "fuzzy" any recommended fonts or settings for the firefox browser? Thanks.
<BrendanM> arooni, were you able to save xorg.conf? You'll want to restart the x-server, I think it's ctrl+alt+backspace, right?
<Anohaakten> you have to do everything in terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: right click an mp3.. choose properties, then Permissions, then choose Xmms
<yeahlolgfsdf> can someone help me install ubuntu?
<doff> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Artemis3> Anohaakten, its simple, you don't. If something is not supported, the manufacturer never released specs of it
<Anohaakten> well...I need to install a driver for my wireless internet...
<jared> yeahlolgfsdf: what do you need help with?
<vox754> Anohaakten, did you followed the links for the wireless card? can you give more info?
<Anohaakten> for my wpc54g
<yeahlolgfsdf> well I have a LiveCD
<Anohaakten> sure did vox
<yeahlolgfsdf> of ubuntu
<Anohaakten> its reaaaaaaaaaaaal confusing to a linux rookie
<jared> ok
<Anohaakten> since I do not know linux code
<jared> have you booted off it yet?
<vox754> ubuntu_no_worky, go to #vocx
<yeahlolgfsdf> and I want to install it...i run it under safe graphics mode,because I can't run it in install mode because of a X server problem
<eck> Anohaakten: if its not included with ubuntu it probably doesn't exist for your hardware
<doff> yeahlolgfsdf,  I think everybody installed it from live cd or it's image :D
<vox754> Anohaakten, go to #vocx
<Anohaakten> whats there?
<eck> Anohaakten: or else the driver is non-free and cannot be distributed
<Glench> eck: au contraire
<Glench> I'm having my owns et of wireless problems
<Glench> s/owns et/own set
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: Thanks :)
<Artemis3> Anohaakten, cannot be helped if the manufacturer doesnt cooperate, by not released specs or a driver...
<eck> well, the point is, that any drivers that aren't in mainline are essentially unsupported
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: no sweat
<techie> any way to make user names appear on xchat sidebar next to where I am writing?
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: Perhaps you know how I can rid of an ATI driver :P ?
<yeahlolgfsdf> can anyone help me with a x-server problem in a ubuntu installation
<Glench> anyone know what I should blacklist under modprobe to get the usb wireless card I have to show up instead of Wired (wlan0)?
<cerberus> Hey guys, I'm having trouble compiling a webcam driver. A number of errors occure and I've put up the output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8489/ for anyone to look over. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<doff> techie, well if you've installed gnome-xchat it's very old version
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: can you search synaptic, say for "ATI".. and see if it shows up there?  it probably will.
<techie> yes it is. doff what do you recommend
<IndyGunFreak> then just right click /mark for removal...
<doff> techie, download from here http://seerofsouls.com/dists/dapper/contrib/binary-i386/
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: whats wrong with the ATI driver?
<yeahlolgfsdf> could anyone help me with a x server problem in the gaim installation
<doff> techie, and uninstall your current version ;)
<yeahlolgfsdf> I nmean
<yeahlolgfsdf> ubuntu
<yeahlolgfsdf> sorry
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: Long story short, I dont use ATI i use Nvidia... :P
<vox754> !pastebin > Anohaakten
<kalorin> nothing wrong wtih my ATI support that I've seen
<techie> doff once I download this file how do I open this> or do I do it through the synaptic package?
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: yah, ::waterboy:: "Ma'ma says ATI is the Devil!:::waterboy::
<kalorin> it' a wee bit bumpy for a first time install, after that though it seems to work just fine
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: >.<
<doff> techie, so directly you need http://seerofsouls.com/dists/dapper/contrib/binary-i386/xchat_2.6.8-1ubuntu1_i386.deb just double click it and it will be ok)
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: it should be in Synaptic if you installed it properly, i would think anyways.
<doff> techie, push install
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: nah it's not there =/
<yeahlolgfsdf> could anyone help me with a X server problem in the ubuntu installation
<Artemis3> cerberus, make sure you do a chown -R username:group to the folder with the code, and check permissions, might as well do chmod -R u+xr * inside the folder
<Lazergunz> IndyGunFreak: It's in the applications menu though.
<kalorin> lazerguns, set it to look around more
<Artemis3> cerberus, other than that, check what the source depends on...
<techie> doff, how do I uninstall the old one... meaning where do i do that... sort of new still in here!
<Ltar> #debian_chatter
<h-bomb> anyways, i also run ubuntu on a server at home as my monitor server, runs solid has dapper on it, i run cacti, munin, monit, smokeping, mysql
<nalioth> !ask | yeahlolgfsdf
<ubotu> yeahlolgfsdf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kalorin> specifically settings -> repositories -> 1st, 2nd, 3rd boxes checked
<kalorin> then run an update and look again
<doff> techie, from where did you installed it. synaptic is ok
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automatically set up a ext3 sata drive without recompiling kernels or editing fstabs
<techie> ok thanks I will try it.
<yeahlolgfsdf> !ask
<techie> doff which version is the one I downloaded now... do you know?
<cerberus> Artemis3, No difference at all. The files listed as unable to find aren'
<yeahlolgfsdf> !ask          could some help me troubleshoot with a X server problem in the ubuntu instllation
<techie> I will go and try it now and see what happens.
<techie> thanks.
* yeahlolgfsdf is asking for help!
<techie> doff thanks.
<doff> go)
<BrendanM> ubuntu_no_worky, you've asked that question like 11 times now. People have given you all kinds of answers, and tried to be nice about it. Go RTFM. Seriously.
<swanfl> anyone know where I can get help with frostwire?
<IndyGunFreak> Lazergunz: sorry, i don't really have much of a suggestion
<cerberus> Artemis3, No difference at all. The files listed as unable to find aren't in the directory and to be honest I can't find them anywhere, can't find anywhere to install them from either
<Errpast1> I keep getting asked for a CUPS password
<ubuntu_no_worky> i have
<iRock> Hello, I am having problems with my new ATi card
<Errpast1> I ran lppasswd, and set my username and password
<Errpast1> CUPS is still asking me for password
<Errpast1> root password doesn't work either
<IndyGunFreak> oops, wrong X
<Errpast1> How do I get past this password issue with CUPS?
<doff> Errpast1, try admin password
<Artemis3> cerberus, you sure is not depending in some kernel headers or something? you have the build-essential installed?
<iRock> I just installed the VisionTek x1300, tried booting up edgy, but it sticks at the bootsplash. Strange, as Ubuntuworks flawlessly on my Intel i810 integrated card
<Errpast1> doff, hmmmm. now it takes me to this URL
<yeahlolgfsdf> could someone help me with a x server problem
<Errpast1> http://localhost:631/admin/?op=start-printer&printer_name=HL2070N
<yeahlolgfsdf> in ubuntu
<kalorin> irock
<Errpast1> but doesn't draw anyting on page
<kalorin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrendanM> *yawn*, I'm going to sleep. If arooni comes back, somebody tell him/her to add "SMHConfig" "On" to xorg.conf in order to qsynaptics to work.
* kalorin tips his hat
<Errpast1> I'm running 6.06
<Errpast1> Is CUPS better in 6.10
<sureshot> hey could someone give me the syntax on how to remove a directory with subs
<sureshot> please
<Artemis3> rm -r
<covert> where should i enter glitches i have found regarding the feisty installer?
<kalorin> sureshot, man rm
<Glench_> so anyone want to help with wireless problems?
<yeahlolgfsdf> could someone HELP ME INSTALL UBUNTU
<sureshot> Artmis3 thanks alot man
<kalorin> yeahlolgfsdf, www.microsoft.com
<Artemis3> np
* yeahlolgfsdf suck it
* kalorin tips his hat
<doff> Errpast1, sorry I'm rather new to linux even don't know what is CUPS;) but I don't think it's better in edgy (6.10)
<kevcast> How can I delete an account in Thunderbird when there's no account settings under Tools?
<Toma-> anyone know when ubuntu gaming arena will be back up?
<cerberus> Artemis3, the hearder files are installed but I can't find the mentiond files anywhere
<maarten> yeahlolgfsdf: Burn the ISO on a CD or DVD, then boot from it. Follow instructions on the screen :)
<sureshot> kalorin was not sure that was the command and i am in such a bind at the moment thanks again
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone recommend a slideshow/presentation tool that's lighter weight than OpenOffice.org's Impress?
<Charly> rm -r <path>
<Tremblor> does anyone have a minimum requirements? I want to put ubuntu on an oldish laptop
<Artemis3> cups is the common unix printing system, something to make it easy to use printers :P
<BrendanM> Errpast1, CUPS is a web-based printer configuration. Everyone hates it (apparently)
<yeahlolgfsdf> yes
<yeahlolgfsdf> I know
<yeahlolgfsdf> but
<kalorin> sure
<yeahlolgfsdf> I have a problem
<yeahlolgfsdf> with x server
<maarten> whats that?
<yeahlolgfsdf> during the installation
<Artemis3> well both gnome and kde are using cups clients to it when you use the nice add printer thingie
<covert> does anyone know where i can report feisty errors?
<yeahlolgfsdf> Maarten could you please reply back?
<kalorin> yeahlolgfsdf, seriously
<kalorin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalorin> READ
<Toma-> !launchpad | convert
<ubotu> convert: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kalorin> it's that simple
<BrendanM> Tremblor, you might try Xubuntu. It runs really well on older hardware.
<tonyyarusso> Tremblor: 3 GB HD, 192 MB RAM, ~500 MHz Proc would be my guess for default.  You can go lower too.
<Errpast1> BrendanM, I'm just trying to get a brother 2070 laser printer installed
<maarten> what is the problem? (I am a linux novice, but who knows)
<IndyGunFreak> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Errpast1> 2 hours and no luck
<Errpast1> took me 5 minutes with Vista
<__mikem> How do I ad a folder to the bash shell search path?
<IndyGunFreak> Xubuntu is awesome
<h-bomb> lol
<Artemis3> xubuntu is good when ram is low ;)
<Errpast1> I hate to gripe, but that's the facts
<yeahlolgfsdf> well how I do troubleshoot with a x server problem
<maarten> I installed Xunbuntu on a P2, 350 Mhz with 256 Mb - it ran fairly well. (That PC was dumped though a month back)
<IndyGunFreak> Artemis3: actually, Xubuntu is pretty good even if you have a robust system... its about as bare minimum as Ubuntu can be
<kalorin> bash search path, edit the /etc/environment file
<Tremblor> ram isn't my big problem, i don't need speed per say, i want to turn my old laptop into a little linux machine
<Artemis3> (or when you rather use your ram for something else)
<BrendanM> I'm running Xubuntu on PIII w/128 M of RAM and it flies
<__mikem> thanks kalorin
<kalorin> sure
<Errpast1> IndyGunFreak, two hours later, and I can't get Brother printer to work
<kalorin> I've got xbuntu on an athlon 3200+ w/ 1gb of ram
<Tremblor> thanks maarten, my lappy is a bit faster than that, but not much
<maarten> yeahlolgfsdf: what graphics card do you have?
<Errpast1> Took me 5 minutes with Vista
<kalorin> even with a 384meg vmware image of windows XP running it doesn't even hit swap
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: sorry man, i know squat about printer support/linux...
<Errpast1> hmm, I think I'll visit www.hardashell.com, as you suggested :)
<kalorin> with mail/web/remote desktop/vmware and so on going
<Artemis3> its ok i have used xfce and xubuntu even on old imacs
<badfinger> yeahlolgfsdf - in an xterm type 'sudp dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<kalorin> even runing yahoo messenger
<Errpast1> IndyGunFreak, that's ok, you're funny
<Errpast1> :)
<jared> i got a lexmark printer working on Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: but the question is, who do you blame for that?.. Linux creators/writers/programme3rs, etc.. or the Printer manufacturer, for not having Linux drivers?
<Toma-> Errpast1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68403&page=2
<jared> it took real long
<badfinger> yeahlolgfsdf - correction. sudo
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: i try man, i try..
<jared> and was annoying
<jared> but I got it working!
<Tremblor> the only thing i was worried about was that i have gps mapping stuff for windows on my lap that i use when going on trips, but a quick search found me some nice linux alternatives
<IndyGunFreak> this room needs a little levity sometimes
<Errpast1> Toma-, I'll give a try.  I think I tried it already though.  thanks
<kalorin> Errpast1, I'd love to help with it, but I simply don't print much of anything and haven't bothered to set up printing
<yeahlolgfsdf> I'll give it a  go
<yeahlolgfsdf> I use a ATI graphics card
<kalorin> I'd suggest googling around for a while
<kalorin> yeahlolgfsdf,
<kalorin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalorin> tells you exactly what to do
<badfinger> yeahlolgfsdf - so do i.
<cerberus> does anyone know where to find the v4l headers? google is so far turning up a blank
<__mikem> kalorin how do I get the changes to take affect?
<kalorin> and you have to do it twice, once for the install and then once after you boot
<kalorin> mikem, leave X and come back in
<__mikem> okay
<__mikem> brb
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: when you get to around 16-17hrs into configuring, then you can complain, you've barely scratched the surface at 2hrs!.. :)  I was about ready to put my head through one of my monitors earlier, ala Nightmare on Elm Street
<maarten> I have a ATI, worked with no problem. There is a text-install option though from the boot menu I believe if X don't work
<yeahlolgfsdf> I see
<Errpast1> IndyGunFreak, good point.  :)
<Artemis3> well i didnt do anything with a radeon 9600 it simply worked with the open drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: what kind of printer?
<yeahlolgfsdf> could someone give me a guide on the net ,for just a general introduction to ubuntu and linux
<DWRZ> Hey...is this the right place to ask questions for OpenOffice support? Sorry, first time using IRC
<Toma-> Errpast1: oh ok. you will want gutenprint installed. the HL-2070N is fully supported by cups and gutenprint. should be a click-tastic install tbh.
<Errpast1> Toma-, yes.  that is a clear link.  I followed it about an hour ago.  still no luck
<jared> I guess you could ask about open office if you wanted
<Errpast1> Toma-, cool.  do I apt-get install gutetnprint
<Toma-> Errpast1: ok, well whats the issue? is it getting seen?
<yeahlolgfsdf> just like general guide for a general users functionality
<Charly> yeahlolgfsdf, try http://ubuntuguide.org
<DWRZ> I'm just wondering two things...first, how to center the page (not the text, the page), second is how to add page numbers
<maarten> yeahlolgfsdf: www.ubuntuguide.org
<IndyGunFreak> Errpast1: probably won't hurt..lol
<maarten> yeah that one :P
<__mikem> kalorin, thanks
<kalorin> or wikipedia
<Errpast1> Toma-, yes, I see it.  But can't print a test page.
<kalorin> mike, no sweat, was doing exactly that 4 hours ago
<yeahlolgfsdf> thanks
<techie> doff u there?
<Toma-> Errpast1: any errors or just garbage getting printed?
<kalorin> it's maddening, most other systems actually read the .bash_profile
<jared> give me a sec DWRZ and I'll see if I can find out
<iRock> kalorin: Okay, time to see if this will work. :)
<doff> drivers (ati, nvidia), codecs (mp3, all windows, dvd etc.), ms fonts and other cookies go easy with this http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<__mikem> now I have a place to put my own commands
<kalorin> good luck irock
<Errpast1> Toma-, nothing.
<Errpast1> I ran
<doff> techie, yes. how's your new xchat version?
<DWRZ> thanks!! :)
<kalorin> mike, I always add . and ~/bin
<TopDogAPB1> alright guys, thanks for all the help earlier, my latest problem involves limewire, I've got all the way to where it is installed, and I'm trying to gedit a file, but I don't have permission to edit the file, and when I go to change permissions to edit, its says I'm not the owner, and I am. How do I fix this?
<yeahlolgfsdf> do you guys type ou/C/P t the IRC screenames or is there a command
<jared> centering the page is very easy actually
<Errpast1> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/cups
<Errpast1> sudo dpkg -i brhl2070nlpr_1.1.2-3_i386.deb
<Errpast1> sudo dpkg -i cupswrapperhl2070n_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<yeahlolgfsdf> out*
<techie> doff I had to do it through the synaptic because downloadiing directly it did not work for me.
<Errpast1> that's what I ran.
<jared> are you in the Open Office Writer (thing thats like word)
<jared> ?
<DWRZ> I've googled but no luck to be honest
<DWRZ> yep
<techie> the new version though 2.66 is terrific
<Toma-> yeahlolgfsdf: in xchat, type the first couple letters then hit TAB
<Errpast1> Toma-, from the link you showed me.
<jared> ok do you see the 3 A's?
<kalorin> ok brains
<DWRZ> yes
<jared> bold underlined and italic?
<techie> doff, it is terrific thanks.
<jared> ok becide that there are a bunch of square with lines in them
<sureshot> i am compileing a libcap library.. it says that lex is insufficiant .. i dl flex and installed but to no avail any thoughts
<Toma-> Errpast1: try not to past. you dont NEED those installed tbh. it should be installed already
<DWRZ> yep
<jared> the one on the far left is to the left
<kalorin> anyone know of a good program for doing canon raw -> adobe digital negative format conversions under linux?
<jared> the one beside it is centered
<DWRZ> yep, but that's for the text...
<techie> doff in this new version, how do you make the people's names appear on the side
<kalorin> well there's a windows program, I guess I could TRY to wine it
<jared> wait
<DWRZ> i want to center the page
<DWRZ> ok
<enix> can anyone here help me w/ using gimp?
<maarten> Hey, is it better to install the ATI drivers from ATI, or are the ones that came with Ubuntu good enough for a 9700 Pro?
<jared> oh!
<Toma-> kalorin: convert might do it
<jared> lol
<techie> doff. how do you set it?
<yeahlolgfsdf> how do I use cywgin ,could someone give me a guide?
<DWRZ> :)
<eck> kalorin: if there is a program that could do it, it would be imagemagick
<kalorin> k
<jared> uh... what exactly do you mean by "center the page"?
<Errpast1> Toma-, sorry about paste
<Toma-> yeahlolgfsdf: cygwin isnt ubuntu. try the cygwin channel
<doff> techie, isn't it not on the side yet? I had it on the side just when I installed the new version
<DWRZ> sorry to use this comparison, but in MS word the page (where the text is on) is diplayed in the center of the screen
<Errpast1> Toma-, is gutenprint something I need to install. I will go Google it.;\
<DWRZ> right now, the page is displayed to the left of the screen
<techie> doff, not yet
<doff> but I didn't see this version in synaptic
<Toma-> Errpast1: ive removed printing from this system so i cant test it, but i think its System > Admin > Printing... then Add Printer?
<techie> it must be set
<yeahlolgfsdf> what's the cygwin channel?
<Artemis3> try your games and see, the less you use the closed binaries, the better imo, Some cards have no choice.
<jared> oh ok..
<DWRZ> does that make sense?
<Toma-> Errpast1: its in synaptic. easy install.
<jared> yeah
<Toma-> yeahlolgfsdf: im guessing #cygwin
<sureshot> i am compileing a libcap library.. it says that lex is insufficiant .. what does this mean
<jared> you could always minimize the window so that the page is in the center than move that to the center of your screen :P
<techie> doff but this is so good that I am impressed and I will figure it out
<yeahlolgfsdf> yeah..
<yeahlolgfsdf> makes sense
<techie> eventually
<DWRZ> haha
<TopDogAPB1> alright guys, thanks for all the help earlier, my latest problem involves limewire, I've got all the way to where it is installed, and I'm trying to gedit a file, but I don't have permission to edit the file, and when I go to change permissions to edit, its says I'm not the owner, and I am. How do I fix this?
<doff> techie, ok one minute I'll look through config file
<DWRZ> i guess, but i'm looking for a long term fix if it exists
<enix> all i want to do is draw a rectangle, more like a frame, but i see no box tool
<Errpast1> Toma-, I went the System>admin route two hours ago.  It hangs on "trying to find drivfers"
<Errpast1> I will synaptic gutenprint right now
<Charly> DWRZ, try View>Print Layout
<techie> doff. thanks.
<richie> i need help with ubuntu 6.10 basiclly having issues with keyboard(all previous versions of ubuntu have been ok) but basically keybaord not workng for live install. i have tried setting the keybaord in preferences but no luck. after a bit of investigation i found that if i make sure the num lock is turned off when live cd is booting that my keybaord will work. has anyone had similar problems. or know a good fix?
<Toma-> Errpast1: ok. it may already be installed tho
<abcdef> can someone help me, how do i install stuff? when i do apt-get install package it says not found
<jared> if you don't mind me asking DWRZ, why exactly do you need the page to be in the center of the screen?
<abcdef> how do i add package to source.luist?
<Artemis3> DWRZ, try this monster wiki, specially the FAQ for each openoffice component: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/OOoHelpOutline
<DWRZ> yeah, print layout doesn't fix it, it makes it span the entire screen
<doff> techie, see private dialog I'll help u there.
<techie> ok
<DWRZ> ok thanks artemis
<DWRZ> jared, just for ergonomics purposes i guess
<Zilulil> i can't find where wine was installed... it didn't go into the normal ~/.wine
<tj239> abcdef, what you add to the source.list is called a repository
<jared> ok.
<Kresjah_laptop> Hey! I'm trying to use wxPython in my python app here, but I get "ImportError: No module named wx". I would have presumed that it meant wx wasn't installed, but a lot of wx packages are already selected in synaptic, including what seems like the logical dependencies to get "import wx" working. Anyone that can enlighten me on what packages I might be missing, or any extra steps that must be taken? Using Edgy Eft and Python 2.5
<Errpast1> Toma-, looks like it's installed already
<jared> I'm sorry i didn't help much... but I tried I gotta go now
<Toma-> Errpast1: printers are terrible things :) i spent 1/2 a day trying to get proprietry drivers to work from Canon for my RX520. I ended up using the free drivers and it worked like a treat
<Toma-> Errpast1: ok, lets find out why its stopping on loading those drivers
<abcdef> tj239, how do i add universal packages to sourcelist?
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know a way to automount discs and mountpoints automatically?
<tj239> abcdef, how you add to the source.list is with a command in the terminal................. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Errpast1> Toma-, hmmm.  I bought this 2070 cause it seemed so well supported in linux community
<Zilulil> i can't find where wine was installed... it didn't go into the normal ~/.wine
<IndyGunFreak> everyone I think i'm gonna bow out to, its late.  Errpast1 if after 17hrs you don't get your printer working, i'll give you the decoder ring.
<Errpast1> Toma-, sure, thanks
<yharrow> ubuntu_no_worky,  what version of ubuntu are you using/
<Toma-> Errpast1: it is! how badly does the system lock when trying to load the drivers? because theres ALOT of drivers...
<Artemis3> tj239, you can always gksudo gedit ;)
<iRock> :(
<iRock> Didn't work. :(
<Charly> DWRZ, try Format>Page to access Page properties
<tj239> Artemis3, don't leave off vim or vi
<iRock> I tried Dapper, but I got a kernel panic on it.
<tj239> :P
<maarten> Hey guys, whats a good IRC network these days with some tech channels, including windows, games, etc whatnot?
<HiDensity> how do I change into a directory with a space in terminal...ex: Program Files
<abcdef> tj239, hiow do i add universe packages to source list?
<Artemis3> well its for prettier user experience
<Zilulil> i can't find where wine was installed... it didn't go into the normal ~/.wine how do i go about finding it?
<abcdef> i know how to use nano, but what to add in there
<kalorin> irock?
<tj239> abcdef, remove the # from the line that says universe on it
<Toma-> HiDensity: you can either use 'Program Files' or Program\ Files
<techie> doff thanks for the help but none of it makes sense to me at this point.
<maarten> HiDensity: place the folder in quotes: "Program Files"
<Artemis3> maarten, freenode?
<DWRZ> roger charly
<iRock> kalorin: I don't believe this may be a driver problem
<maarten> Artemis3: Thanks, i'll try that
<HiDensity> maarten: you rock thanks
<Toma-> HiDensity: better yet, type Prog then hit tab
<Errpast1> Toma-, will I see drivers via lsmod (like I do with wireless drivers?)
<abcdef> i feel stupid lolz, thanks man
<Artemis3> maarten, you are already trying it
<doff> techie, k )
<iRock> kalorin: I've tried every distro I have, they all panic. :(
<Q_Continuum> How difficult would it be to "slipstream" in the current patches for a Ubuntu install CD?  (If not, there should be an easy way to - this fresh install has 227MB of updates out of the box! Dialup users would die at that!)
<maarten> LOL
<Toma-> Errpast1: i dont think so. youll see it in the cups admin page tho
<Zilulil> i can't find where wine was installed... it didn't go into the normal ~/.wine how do i go about finding it?
<kalorin> wait, you're getting kernel panic's?
<maarten> I did not realize that :D
<Errpast1> Toma-, yes, I see the printer in the CUPS admin page.
<Artemis3> ubuntu servers are linked to freenode....
<maarten> I see :)
<iRock> kalorin: Yes. It only happens when I have my ATi card in my PCI slot.
<kalorin> iRock, a kernel panic is usually a harddware issue, are you overclocking it at all?
<Toma-> Errpast1: super. so it IS loading the driver already?
<yeahlolgfsdf> what's ChanServ?
<Errpast1> Toma-, but CUPS keeps asking for a password.  My root password doesn't work
<Toma-> ahh.
<ubuntu_no_worky> im running edgy eft
<Errpast1> Toma-, And I ran the lppasswd and created a user, that didn't work
<DWRZ> yeah, nothing on Format->page
<tj239> abcdef,  that line should already be there so it doesn't need to be typed............... if it's not there; you need to go to  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<iRock> kalorin: No, It hasn't been overclocked.
<Zilulil> anybody know how i can find my wine folder? it didn't install where it normally does
<Errpast1> Toma-, I killed CUPS and restarted it, in case it needed to re read password files.  No luck
<kalorin> iRock, oh, did you tell the bios to initialize the PCIe card first? or at least the one that X is expecting to see?
<Toma-> Errpast1: ok
<Errpast1> Toma-, I know my root password is correct.  I even changed that via passwd, to be sure
<kalorin> that would likely give you all kinds of hurt if you have a card and it's expecting to see a completely different card and tries to load the other drivers
<iRock> kalorin: I don't have any PCIe or AGP slots. My card is a standard PCI card.
<ice> bisa kenalan ngak?
<kalorin> ah
<kalorin> man, sorry
<mbac> i think someone broke the internet
<kalorin> no idea then
<Exershio> hey
<mbac> i'm having trouble connecting to several nodes
<Artemis3> hahaha nah that some language
<kalorin> in the bios is it set to initalize the AGP/PCIe slot first though?
<kalorin> maybe it's just getting lost?
<Toma-> Errpast1: brb. checking other PC with cups on it
<ice> hai pa kabar boleh kenalan ngak?
<iRock> kalorin: It's set to PCI first.
<Artemis3> malay or something, i dunno
<Exershio> can somebody here help me? I want to set my resolution at 1152x864 but it doesn't appear on the list. it goes from 1024x768 to 1280x1024, and I don't know how to set it. I used 1152x864 on Windows XP before I installed Ubuntu
<iRock> kalorin: Windows works perfectly, flawlessly with this card. Linux on the other hand... :'(
<tonyyarusso> !id | ice
<ubotu> ice: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<NoelCower> Howdy-ho.
<kalorin> irock, that's odd, you sure you have the right driver installed?
<iRock> kalorin: Yes.
<iRock> kalorin: fglrx, fresh from the repos
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automount drives on edgy
* tj239 scratches head on that last line artemis3 posted to him..... how is gedit a prettier experience when there is green text on a black background with nano?
<tj239> :)
<mbac> Exershio, less /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<Artemis3> oi, nano is 2 colors only!
<mbac> er, Xorg.0.log
<Errpast1> Toma-, thx.  I'm poking around Google
<yeahlolgfsdf> could someone give me a guide to IRC
<mbac> see if the resolution is probed
<yeahlolgfsdf> I know nothing about it
<thread> why am I having like zero luck trying to get this 20" lcd run at its native 1680x1050? this is the nvidia driver, and I've got the sync ranges specified correctly and tried all sorts of combinations of the edid ignoring directives.
<tj239> hey, my gedit is black and white
<thread> I just get "No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.
<Artemis3> and its black, everyone knows users are scared of black
<Toma-> Errpast1: its ment to be your 1st user username + pass in the cups admin page
<tonyyarusso> Artemis3: Doesn't need to be - nano has the capability for multi-colored syntax hilighting.   Check your nanorc
<iRock> Well, One of the main reasons I got this card was to boost performance of Beryl on my comp. :)
<Artemis3> if it was for me...
<thread> I can't find anything helpful on the forum or FixVideoResolutionHowto wiki page
<kalorin> ah
<kalorin> well, are you satisified?
<kalorin> :)
<guest41234243> hey
<guest41234243> i have a question
<TheVault> Whats the command to update firefox? I am using 6.06 of Ubuntu and I just installed all the updates and still no updated version of Firefox
<cameronheath> can someone help me with Virtualization?
<guest41234243> someone is using my wifi ... what can i do to them
<guest41234243> i tried nbtstat -a
<kalorin> oh man
<guest41234243> but it didnt work
<kalorin> picassa from google is avialable now for linux
<kalorin> this might be useful :)
<Artemis3> thread, if it were me, i would simply hand edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions at the end of the file, of course you need to do sudo, etc.
<guest41234243> anyone
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automount drives on edgy
<techie_> i am using both programs somehow
<NoelCower> kalorin: Interesting.
<TheVault> cameronheath: You don't want virtualization, trust me, super slow if you don't have a fast computer
<thread> Artemis3: oh yeah, I've done that
<mbac> TheVault, apt-get install firefox says the latest version is installed?
<techie_> should I be erasing one
<Errpast1> Toma-, 1st user?  not sure what you mean
<dr-tofu> hello all, how can i add paths to my PATH variable automatically at startup?
<kalorin> yeah I just pulled and installed dcraw
<kalorin> it's command line
<kalorin> not sure it'll do what I want, but maybe
<TheVault> lemme try that mbac
<techie_> the new xchat and the gnome one xchat
<Toma-> Errpast1: as in, the main user. the 1st user you created on the system
<Errpast1> Toma-, I've tried root and root's pw
<Artemis3> gnome xchat is nasty i don't like it
<thread> Artemis3: to all the sections by depth... the log file just says "No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing."
<techie_> does one program requires the other or not
<Charly> guest41234243, secure your wifi with wep or wpa
<ice> boleh kenalan ngak?
<cameronheath> thevault: i already kinda have it i need a hand installing vmtools
<Errpast1> Toma-, oh.  let me try that
<brandon_> can someone help me to get my sound working in Ubuntu?
<mbac> Artemis, yeah, the worst part about it is it pushes you here by default ;)
<Artemis3> thread, then your screen (monitor?) refresh rates are off
<mbac> i just installed it a second ago
<nanothief> how can i get a specific character (eg the 102nd char) of a file in bash?
<thread> Artemis3: lcd, and no .. they're not.
<DWRZ> Anybody know how to automatically add page numbers to the lower right side of the page on OOo?
<iRock> kalorin: Picasa for Linux is actually the Windows version running through Wine. :P
<brandon_> I will pay $10 to anyone who can get my sound to work in Ubuntu :(
<mbac> nanothief, cut
<kalorin> really?
<Artemis3> wow
<kalorin> that's too bad
<crimsun> brandon_: have you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<brandon_> really
<kalorin> it's a ubuntu package that I'm downloading right now
<brandon_> yeah
<Artemis3> if its not the adthingie that doesnt work in lionux
<crimsun> brandon_: so, where did you paste the info requested?
<thread> yeah, I've worked through these resolution issues in the past, but I'm a bit baffled by this
<cameronheath> TheVault: i already have vm fusion and ubuntu installed, i am just ahving trouble installing vmtools
<brandon_> I have done quite a few things, that is why I need someone who knows quite a bit to help
<nanothief> mbac: thanks
<ice> km nak mana?
<TheVault> mbac: Well it says its up to date but i checked the version of firefox and its 1.5.0.10
<mbac> TheVault, try apt-get update first
<Artemis3> what card it is?
<TheVault> cameronheath: Oh, well i am no expert on that, but all I know its slow stuff
<yeahlolgfsdf> my sound doesn't work with firefox on ubuntu
<Q_Continuum> eck: Installed!  Now doing the 1/4 GB updates :-/
<yeahlolgfsdf> could someone help
<yeahlolgfsdf> its the flash sound
<Errpast1> Toma-, no luck
<TheVault> mbac: alright 1 sec
<brandon_> crimsun: I didn't actually see that page, I used the guide to troubleshooting sound problems
<cameronheath> Can anyone help with Virtualization using VMware
<brandon_> let me check out that page real quick
<Errpast1> Toma-, thank you for your persistence and patience.
<Toma-> Errpast1: didnt log you in? in http://localhost:631 ?
<thread> Artemis3: geforce fx5500
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automount drives on edgy
<Errpast1> Toma- that's corrrect
<TheVault> mbac:Reading package lists... Done
<TheVault> Building dependency tree... Done
<TheVault> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kalorin> wow, it's wine
<TheVault> shit guys, sorry
<NoelCower> Are there any particular issues with gparted or hardware that would cause it to pretty much hang when loading (in and outside of ubiquity)?
* kalorin sighs
<Artemis3> thats nvidia realm...
<vox754> ubuntu_no_worky, hey! why did you do that?
<Errpast1> When I go to that url, I am not asked to auth.  BUT when I choose a CUPS action like add printer, it provides an auth box
<ubuntu_no_worky> ?
<Errpast1> that's where I cannot get a successful auth.  with  main user.  root user.  ANY user
<Toma-> Errpast1: is your user in the admin and lpadmin groups? (run 'groups')
<ubuntu_no_worky> I thought u told me to leave?
<Charly> DWRZ, activate footer from Format>Page and then Insert>Field>Page number with right allignment in the footer
<vox754> ubuntu_no_worky, you are so NOT reading...
<Errpast1> Toma-, no.
<TheVault> mbac: still nothing
<Errpast1> Toma-, I will cat /etc/groups
<TheVault> mbac: what else should I try?
<drage_av_lys> anyone ever have a problem getting files off an ipod back onto the hard drive in ubuntu? :o
<Toma-> Errpast1: try adding your user to those groups and try again, with that same username
<Artemis3> NoelCower, i think its possible, its not exactly rock solid, i would simply leave empty (non partitioned) space and tell ubiquity to use that to avoid using gparted inside ubiquity too much
<rmathews> alsamixer identifies my card as SiS S7018, but sound isn't working.  any idea how I can fix this?  I'm on XUbuntu Edgy.
<dr-tofu> how can i add a path to my $PATH variable on startup? i tried PATH=$PATH:/dir in my rc.local, no beans..
<mbac> TheVault, er, what do you expect the latest version to be?
<crimsun> rmathews: paste the info requested from wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell us the URL
<TheVault> 2.0.2
<NoelCower> Artemis: I was considering that as an alternative, seems like my best option at the moment too
<NoelCower> Thanks
<brandon_> OK, I'm back
<Errpast1> lpadmin:x:106:errpast
<Toma-> dr-tofu: add it to /etc/environments
<brandon_> I checked out that debugging sound problems page, and the commands don't work because my card is not found
<vox754> ubuntu_no_worky, well, I'm gone too. Sorry, that I could help you further.
* NoelCower walks to the other side of his room to pop into cfdisk
<Artemis3> NoelCower, you could use any resizing with the newest gparted live cd
<TheVault> mbac: the latest firefox is 2.0.2 or something like that and i have 1.5
<Errpast1> Toma-, I think that means I 'm in the group, yes?
<nwonknu-> Hi
<mbac> dpkg --status firefox for me says it conflicts with 2.0
<DWRZ> thanks charly
<brandon_> I really will pay someone via paypal if we can get my sound working though
<dr-tofu> Toma-: thanks
<Toma-> Errpast1: id say so
<mbac> er, says 2.0 conflicts with 1.5
<ubuntu_no_worky> its k
<Errpast1> hmmm
<ubuntu_no_worky> thanks anywho
<HiDensity> has anyone gotten slingplayer to work...im having problems
<crimsun> brandon_: well, to help you, I need the info that I requested.
<drage_av_lys> no one? lol.
<TheVault> mbac: so there no way to update all the way?
<Artemis3> ok whats your sound card again?
<nwonknu-> no
<Errpast1> Toma-, thanks very much for your efforts.  I'll consider the last 2 and a half hours a learning experience, and hoepfully will get printing working tommorrow
<iRock> I was googling, and I found a similar case: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/2845
<gravemind> hey I have a question about wireless: this computer periodically disconnects from the wireless point, and then reconnects in ~20s. the other non-linux computers (even the ones in the same room) have no problem staying connected at all times. I have an atheros wireless chipset. Is this a common problem?
<brandon_> crimsun:  The commands on the debugging page return an error for me
<Errpast1> all the best
<mbac> TheVault, no, it should, i just think firefox v1.5 and firefox v2.0 are considered different packages
<Toma-> Errpast1: no probs
<brandon_> should I report them anyways?
<L234> How to update xfce 4.4 ?
<crimsun> brandon_: yes.
<mbac> so upgrading firefox1 just brings you to the latest version of the firefox1 series
<TheVault> oh
<yeahlolgfsdf> A sphere of radius R=4 is placed with its center at (0,0,5) and kept at voltage V=1, the infinite z=0 plane is kept at a voltage of V=0. Find the voltage in the region above the plane, and outside the sphere. Give your answer in cylindrical coordinates.
<NoelCower> Artemis: Actually, bit of an oddity.. I've left it going for an hour and it just loaded the instant I popped into a terminal to kill it
<iRock> *similar, if not exact
* NoelCower is.. scared now.
<yeahlolgfsdf> A sphere of radius R=4 is placed with its center at (0,0,5) and kept at voltage V=1, the infinite z=0 plane is kept at a voltage of V=0. Find the voltage in the region above the plane, and outside the sphere. Give your answer in cylindrical coordinates.
<TheVault> well then I'll have to unistall 1.5 and install 2.0 manually?
<NoelCower> It's become self-aware.
<brandon_> ok, let me put together a quick report
<crimsun> yeahlolgfsdf: kill it, please.
<Artemis3> yeahlolgfsdf, or get the freak close to the acces point?
<NoelCower> Oh well, no harm done here O-o
<kalorin> bah
<mbac> thevault, i'm not sure, i'm kind of expecting apt-get install firefox2 to work
<kalorin> picassa does in fact support raw files, but doesn't do adobe digital negatives
<kalorin> :(
<techie> Can anybody comment on this: After having erase program via add/remove the program still shows on the list of internet programs (the old xchat gnome) how do I remove it?
<TheVault> lemme try that
<mbac> it'll probably say not found
<kalorin> of all the OS's in the world that I woudl _THINK_ would do an open standard like adobe over various manufacturers raw formats, it'd be linux
<kalorin> amazing
<vox754> yeahlolgfsdf, what book? Hayt? Cheng?
<TheVault> mbac: yeah your right, says not found
<techie> This reminds me in windows xp of programs still on the start menu even though they are no longer there.
<mbac> i'm stumped
<TheVault> mbac: Same here
<gravemind> techie: try opening synaptic (system>administration>synaptic) and "completely remove" said programs
<TheVault> mbac: I'll go searching around and see what I can find
<mbac> maybe it's considered too bleeding edge for edgy eft or something
<mbac> and only when you enable "multiverse" crap in /etc/apt/sources.list do you get to upgrade to it
<TheVault> I think I got multiverse
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<TheVault> I went and installed all the respitories
<crimsun> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9009 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<techie> gravewind, I did remove the xchat gnome but then when I go to internet it is still listed in there but it will not work of course because it is deleted.
<gravemind> mbac: you can add multiverse in synaptic without manually editing the sources.lst
<yeahlolgfsdf> A sphere of radius R=4 is placed with its center at (0,0,5) and kept at voltage V=1, the infinite z=0 plane is kept at a voltage of V=0. Find the voltage in the region above the plane, and outside the sphere. Give your answer in cylindrical coordinates.
<yeahlolgfsdf> (3/3/2007 8:44:41 PM) vox754: yeahlolgfsdf, what book? Hayt? Cheng?
<crimsun> !info firefox edgy-security
<yeahlolgfsdf> what?
<yeahlolgfsdf> what book
<yeahlolgfsdf> did I get the problem from?
<mbac> gravemind, you kids with your newfangled graphical configuratronic gizmos
<BIGEE> Hellow
<BIGEE> hello
<yeahlolgfsdf> yeah seriously@
<yeahlolgfsdf> jsj@
<crimsun> yeahlolgfsdf: that's completely off-topic for this channel. Use #ubuntu-offtopic if you need to.
<eshaase> is there such a thing as a network installer for ubuntu?
<gravemind> techie: there are two options in synaptic, remove and completely remove. Try doing completely remove this time
<man> hai boleh kenaln and minta nohpnya ngak?
<arooni> hey folks
<eck> eshaase: yes, is is on the mirrors
<techie> gravewind. ok I will try that.
<eshaase> eck: damnit, ok, thanks
<eck> lemme find a link
<TheVault> alright, im stumped, gonna go find information somewhere
<TheVault> would having 6.06 have anything to do with this problem?
<eshaase> eck: this is for the alternate installeR?
<gravemind> mbac: yeah, but sometimes I get tired of all this slow gui stuff and crack open the virtual terminal
<arooni> is there a sexy UI enhancement i can easily (from sudo apt-get install) to edgy?
<Artemis3> or the server, which is smaller
<crimsun> arooni: see #ubuntu-effects
<Toma-> arooni: you can install e17. thats pretty sexy, but itll replace gnome
<BIGEE> does ubuntu deserve to be number 1 on distrowatch.com? Discuss
<mbac> gravemind, i'm actually surprised to find GUI tools for all this stuff
<Exershio> Sorry bout before, I went afk for a few mins, but can somebody help me get 1152x864 as my resolution? It doesn't appear on the list
<vox754> yeahlolgfsdf, nevermind, the answer is obviously "(V-Vi)/r" or something like that converted to cylindrical.
<Toma-> BIGEE: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Artemis3> BIGEE, here or in offtopic?
<arooni> Toma-: what does that mean
<eck> eshaase: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<mbac> it never even occurs to me to look, because i've been using shell everything for the last, oh, 12 years : /
<brandon_> Crimsun:  Do you want me to just post the results in forums and give you the link?
<arooni> Toma-: do i need ghome (this is my first day in ubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: You can have both Gnome and E17 installed (I do)
<NoelCower> Thank you for the help, Artemis.  Chances are I'll be back once my ATI drivers have pissed me off. xD
<Toma-> arooni: ahh. dont get e17 yet :D
* NoelCower wanders off
<Artemis3> ok...
<arooni> well i just want something that installs easily
<crimsun> brandon_: I generally don't browse to forum urls. pastebin.ca will suffice.
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: but you cant run them at the same time ;)
<arooni> that makes stuff sexier.... maybe like os x
<gravemind> mbac: gui is great for new users: like when I switched from mac, synaptic was the coolest thing ever cause it was a huge list of stuff I could get
<arooni> like that cool thing that separates windows
<arooni> expose or something
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Actually....you can do that too :)
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone here know how to automount drives on edgy
<arooni> plus something better for when i alt-tab
<crimsun> Toma-: :1, :2, etc.
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: yeh, but not on your first day of using ubuntu
<arooni> well not quite my first day...
<mbac> gravemind, yeah, ithis ubuntu thing's got a ot of polish
<TheVault> mbac: Guess I gotta get automatix
<arooni> but first day giving up windows
<arooni> forever
<mbac> thevault, what's that?
<gravemind> arooni: try beryl or compiz, but they can be hard to install.
<arooni> oh noes
<eshaase> eck: how will the packages from a 6.10 differ from the ones collected from the net install?
<Toma-> crimsun: i know :) ive run window managers on a nokia 770 with xnest and various other fun tools
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Applications > System > New Login isn't so bad.  Compiling E17, on the other hand, uh no.
<gravemind> TheVault: what are you trying to install? chances are you can do it better without automatix
<Artemis3> i use it sometimes for games, or things that doesn't matter if the machine locks up
<eshaase> eck: *from a 6.10 cd
<Toma-> gravemind: actually beryl is a peice of cake to install
<TheVault> gravemind: trying to install firefox 2.0.2(latest I guess)
<gravemind> Toma-: not on 64 :P
<Toma-> !beryl | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mbac> oh, it seems like i'm running 6.10
<mbac> that might be your trouble
<eck> eshaase: i'm not sure how many updates have been issued since the release of edgy
<brandon_> Crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380593
<Toma-> gravemind: nothing is easy to install on 64bit :)
<TheVault> mbac: yeah
<mbac> since it auto-updated to firefox 2 just 20 minutes ago when i booted this
<eck> obviously if you installed from the CD you'd have to install all of those
<gravemind> TheVault: download the sources and compile if you really want it
<brandon_> Crimsun: Let me know if you would like any other outputs or if you want it formatted differently
<rajncajn> Has anyone here had any experience with Multisync?
<TheVault> well thats the problem, I don't know where firefox is located or I would do that manually
<gravemind> TheVault: I doubt that automatix would have firefox since it already comes installed on ubuntu by default
<crimsun> brandon_: lsmod |grep ^snd-hda-intel
<mbac> i can't understand why older versions of ubuntu won't let you upgrade to current
<eshaase> eck: is this net install the same as the alternate cd install (with the exception of it being installed over the network)?
<man> s
<gravemind> look on the firefox site to see what the latest linux build is
<TheVault> gravemind: I guess it allows you to update to the fullest of whatever version is out there
<Charly> compiz appears more stable to me, although beryl has lot more features, it was crashing my video players in fullscreen
<ubuntu_no_worky> free stuff to anyone who can help me
<Toma-> mbac: have you read the upgrade pages? /msg ubotu upgrade
<eck> eshaase: i think so, they both used the debian text based installer
<TheVault> Why don't people like automatix anyway?
<Artemis3> haha
<Artemis3> getting desperate?
<ubuntu_no_worky> like I have old motherboards and sticks of ram and hard drives
<gravemind> !automatics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_no_worky> take your pic
<fokuslee> hey anyone has a made deb for kiba-dock amd64? since cvs is closed?
<gravemind> d'oh
<gravemind> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Toma-> TheVault: it used to use --force-yes to install things which is pretty shifty.
<TheVault> toma: Oh
<mbac> Toma, i'm going to guess this involves apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheVault> So its one of those scary programs I guess
<Toma-> mbac: yep.
<gravemind> TheVault: go to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<mbac> toma, *shudder*
<gravemind> click the big green button
<vox754> If you are having problems with azureus installed from the repositories try installing "sun-java-jre" and using the azureus package directly from the developers' page.
<TheVault> gravemind: alrighty
<Toma-> mbac: hey, aslong as you keep running "dist-upgrade" and "apt-get -f install" till everything is settled, its fine
<covert> i've tried to install atleast a dozen times, but it keeps messing up at the partitioning....does anyone have suggestions?
<Toma-> mbac: the problems come when you just run them once and things dont get installed/configured
<TheVault> gravemind: where is the location of firefox thats installed on my computer so I can overwrite everything with this newer version of firefox?
<gravemind> hey I have a question about wireless: this computer periodically disconnects from the wireless point, and then reconnects in ~20s. the other non-linux computers (even the ones in the same room) have no problem staying connected at all times. I have an atheros wireless chipset. Is this a common problem?
<mbac> toma, fortunately i'm already running 6.10
<mbac> gravemind, wild guess is that you have your access point set to any ("") instead of a specific one
<brandon_> Crimsun: Can you see the dialog window from me?
<gravemind> TheVault: I don't know that much about linux filestructure to tell you... see if the installer knows how to overwrite before worrying about it
<eshaase> eck: so i just grab that mini.iso?
<ubuntu_no_worky> free stuff... mailed to you.. if you help me... old hard drives motherboards cpus
<ubuntu_no_worky> u name it
<Toma-> TheVault: better option, is uninstall firefox, then install the binary from mozilla in /opt then run 'ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox'
<rmathews> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/893102 .. it's all the info requested by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems .. Any suggestions on what I should do next?
<ubuntu_no_worky> looking for a program to automount ext3 sata drive
<eck> eshaase: yes, if you are going to burn a CD (it is also possible to use hdd media with the tarball)
<Artemis3> ok but fedex only
<TheVault> toma: alrighty
<jacob> lol shiping?
<bjv> im gonna run ubuntu on a 5gb disk, im i on track if i go with a 2048 blocksize?
<bjv> what would be the reason why i would not want to do 1024 sized?
<gravemind> mbac: where is this mysterious setting? I use network manager, and haven't had to config anything in /etc yet
<crimsun> brandon_: I do not accept queries that I did not initiate.
<eshaase> eck: ok, thanks
<Toma-> mbac: youre trying to get to feisty already?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_no_worky: fstab?
<mbac> gravemind, oh you've never actually configured wireless?
<Charly> ubuntu_no_worky, add it to your fstab file
<Artemis3> i think he means hotplug
<brandon_> Crimsun: Alright, did the pastebin link work for you?
<mbac> Toma, :P
<eshaase> eck: so this edgy release is updated after its release? i'm trying to understand the difference between an install from a 6.10 and a edgy net install
<mbac> gravemind, try iwconfig in a shell and look for ESSID:
<ubuntu_no_worky> surely theres a way around this fstab stuff
<vox754> To add a path you can do it on your "~/.bashrc" PATH=$PATH:/some/new/path
<ubuntu_no_worky> like a gui
<crimsun> brandon_: I asked you for more info. Did you provide it?
<brandon_> brandon@brandon-laptop:~$ lsmod |grep ^snd-hda-intel
<brandon_> brandon@brandon-laptop:~$
<Toma-> mbac: cant you wait a little longer? :/ i am.
<eshaase> eck: *from a 6.10 cd =)
<gravemind> mbac -nope. the madwifi drivers worked out of the box and I used network manager to select my ESSID and put in my WPA passkey
<Artemis3> ah sure, there is gksudo gedit /etc/fstab :)
<crimsun> brandon_: well, that's the start of your problems.
<crimsun> brandon_: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<jacob> Will vmware to windows work on linux with beryl
<Artemis3> (from alt f2, you wont see the command line ;)
<brandon_> brandon@brandon-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<brandon_> Password:
<brandon_> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
<brandon_> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko': No such file or directory
<brandon_> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
<brandon_> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
<brandon_> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko': No such file or directory
<brandon_> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko': No such file or directory
<crimsun> brandon_: argh, don't paste here
<eck> eshaase: i am pretty sure this just grabs all the latest versions of what would be on the regular install cd
<Toma-> for the love of god.
<brandon_> brandon@brandon-laptop:~$
<gravemind> holy crap
<brandon_> sorry :(
<jacob> help
<jacob> -help
<arooni> how can i list the last commands i typed into console
<crimsun> brandon_: ok, let's get you running a known-good kernel first. What cpu are you using?
<ubuntu_no_worky> money... I can send money order?
<andrej> Hi ... which package contains man-pages to C library stuff in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_no_worky> :c
<Charly> ubuntu_no_worky, no need to work around fstab. fstab is the linux way for mounting filesystems at boot
<gravemind> arooni: press up arrow to see them
<TheVault> toma: to unistall firefox, I do sudo apt-get unistall firefox
<jacob> press down i think
<brandon_> amd 64
<mbac> gravemind, generally the behavior you're describing occurs when your wireless NIC sees multiple access points when it's set to auto-connect to any
<crimsun> andrej: manpages-dev
<arooni> gravemind: i want more than that
<gravemind> arooni: i don't know how to list then
<arooni> i want a listing ;p
<eck> eshaase: so basically after you install you don't need to apt-get upgrade to get the latest packages/security fixes
<covert> hey...this is my partition screen...can anyone tell me why it won't work? the first 2 partitions are windows....http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7163/screenshotuq1.png
<Toma-> arooni: 'cat ~/.bash_history'
<jacob> u guys holy ctap
<ubuntu_no_worky> ahh feature not a bug?
<andrej> thanks crimsun
<brandon_> turion
<arooni> of last 50  commands typed ore so
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, you can always get in contact with canonical ;)
<mbac> it happened to me in windows until i nailed down "connect to this and only this"
<Toma-> TheVault: no, apt-get remove firefox
<brandon_> Crimsun: can you initiate a dialog with me?
<TheVault> oh alrighty
<gravemind> mbac: cool, great, where can I edit my settings then?
<crimsun> brandon_: ok, and are you using a binary-only driver (madwifi, nvidia/fglrx)?
<crimsun> brandon_: no, I do not accept queries.
<mbac> gravemind, System / Administration / Networking ?
<brandon_> crimsun: Nvidia
<covert> can anyone tell me why this partitioning won't work? http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7163/screenshotuq1.png
<gravemind> mbac: cool I'll try it
<iRock> Well, looks like I'll have to go back to Windows for this comp. :(
<eshaase> eck: ok, thanks
<crimsun> brandon_: ok, so now ``sudo aptitude install linux-generic''
<gravemind> mbac: "Wireless connection: this network interface is not configured" lol
<mbac> gravemind, uhhh...
<mbac> gravemind, did you know you're not on the internet?
<gravemind> mbac: isn't that great
<Artemis3> covert, it should
<gravemind> lol
<techie> gravemind, thanks it work (complete removal)
<andrej> And what's the ubuntu way of updating apropos?
<gravemind> techie: great glad to hear it
<techie> thanks.
<man> hai bro boleh kenalanngak
<gravemind> no prob
<crimsun> rmathews: does muting 'External Amplifier' help?
* rob-west will brb
<gravemind> mbac: I hope I won't have to uninstall network-manager now
<andrej> How does one update the apropos database in the ubuntu way?
<Charly> covert, nothing wrong with that partitioning imo
<mbac> gravemind, i bet your card just had a default connect to any access point mode
<mbac> and if you use the network manager it'll override the settings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S01060040052da362.ed.shawcable.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<anthony_> its called roaming
<anthony_> your card is set to roam probly
<brandon_> Crimsun: OK, done.
<covert> Charly and Artemis3: The partitioning is stuck at 5%, but atleast it hasn't crashed yet.  I've used the same configuration every time...
<crimsun> brandon_: now, reboot and choose the -generic kernel at the boot menu
<__mikem> Who was banned and why?
<crimsun> no one was banned. A ban was removed.
<arrenlex> It was! :D
<covert> The installation appears to be working now...I guess 12th time's the charm!
<arrenlex> I feel so freee.
<__mikem> oh maybe I should read before I shoot my mouth
<george> hey Eck, thanks again for the help last night
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know of an fstab gui?
<TheVault> toma: How do I change permission to my opt folder
<TheVault> it won't allow me to add the firefox folder in there
<rmathews> crimsun: nopes.  muting the External Amplifier doesn't help
<covert> My installation is moving along now...27%....very curious
<Artemis3> wow scared of fstab?
<Toma-> TheVault: use sudo. the permissions on /opt are correct for running things
<Artemis3> its just a text file
<omegabeta> I ftabbed someone once my self.
<omegabeta> then he echod and went null
<omegabeta> echoed*
<andrej> *sigh*
<omegabeta> *hangs head in shame*
<crimsun> rmathews: please stop all applications using sound; unload the alsa drivers; remove the state file; reload the driver.
<TheVault> toma: you mean something like sudo chmod 777 /opt
<gravemin1> mbac: well it seems that network settings and network-manager can coexist, but it doesn't solve the problem of random disconnects. One happened about 30s after i set it up
<Artemis3> omegabeta, fsck that
<covert> Hopefully the installer bugs will be worked out by the time that the final version of Feisty is released in April....
<omegabeta> lol
<TridenT_Boy3555> Hellooo
<andrej> Ubunut seems to have no knowledge of makewhatis .. I can't find a makewhatis package.  How does one update the whatis/apropos database in ubuntu
<ubuntu_no_worky> i hope so
<Toma-> TheVault: heck no.... ''sudo mv firefox.tar.gz /opt' then 'sudo tar -zxvf firefox.tar.gz'
<ubuntu_no_worky> drives should be autodetected and set up in feisty
<gravemin1> does anybody know why amarok won't play flac, although all my other progs will? is there some special plugin I need?
<TheVault> thanks
<TridenT_Boy3555> What is a good wi-fi card that has good linux drivers?
<covert> They are...I think that was the error, though.  It wouldn't install while drives were mounted.
<TridenT_Boy3555> PCI is what I am looking at mainly, maybe USB.
<mbac> gravemin1:  :(
<Artemis3> another feisty improve, also with ntfs-g3
<gravemin1> mbac: come to think of it, I've had strange problems with the wireless on this same computer in windows
<TridenT_Boy3555> Sigh...I probably should ask somewhere else.
<gravemin1> mbac, maybe it's hardware related
<Artemis3> TridenT_Boy3555, i know how to find one
<TridenT_Boy3555> lol
<TridenT_Boy3555> google?
<gravemin1> mbac: lots of times in windows, it complains that I'm experiencing "limited connectivity"
<Charly> i dont know of any gui for fstab, would be a good idea to write one
<Q_Continuum> Interesting...just did fresh install of 6.10, ran all the updates that were available...and the buttons on the top and bottom bars disappeared.
<Q_Continuum> I presume I should reset X?
<TridenT_Boy3555> What is a good video card to purchase for ubuntu...?
<eshaase> i just finished installing ubuntu and i booted up my new system... it loads the splash screen and then dissappears only to show a console with a blank screen a blinking underscore cursor in the top-left corner of the screen, any ideas?
<fokuslee> charly i second that maybe just a script to guide user through
<Q_Continuum> I reset X and then rebooted.  Hopefully that fixes it.
<Artemis3> TridenT_Boy3555, use this list: http://www.openbsd.org/i386.html
<TridenT_Boy3555> mmm
<brandon_> Crimsun: There was an Xorg error relating to graphics driver and I was taken to command prompt.  Should I install the Nvidia driver for the generic kernel?
<tj239> Q_Continuum, on afresh install with a dist-upgrade it's best to reboot
<gravemin1> eshaase: I had that same problem, here's what to do
<andrej> Thanks girls ... found it on the DEBIAN website.  The command to use instead of makewhatis in debian based distros is mandb :P
<crimsun> brandon_: linux-generic should have taken care of that, but yes
<Artemis3> no blobs in openbsd ;)
<Charly> i think mandrake used to have an fstab gui but havent used that distro in a long time
<acphoton> hey guys, i need some help with my laptop.... i installed ubuntu and now when i try to boot in Windows XP mode, it says autochk program not found. skipping autocheck and then reboots the computer..... anyone have any ideas how to fix this :(
<arooni> hey folks... i *love* beryl, but now qsynaptics (vertical scrolling on my touchpad) doesnt work anymore... suggestions?
<Q_Continuum> tj239: I was going to do that, but I couldn't because all the buttons disappeared (after applying the updates something in Gnome got replaced, and halfway killed it without bringing it back)
<covert> I'm proud of myself.  I successfully isolated a bug in Ubiquity. :)
<Artemis3> launchpad!
<eshaase> gravemin1: whats that?
<covert> Posted
<andrej> I'm proud of myself! I manage to make ubunutu usable w/o their website or IRC channel :D
<gravemin1> eshaase: 1) press alt-ctrl-F1. 2) type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" without the quotes of course. 3) choose the defaults for most things, but when you get to video drivers, choose vesa.
<vox754> Charly, I think SUSE has one, but never got to understand it. After a few, SUSE kept crashing on me. But I could definitely set things like mount point and character encoding like utf=8.
<m1ke_l> hi
<m1ke_l> how does one install kernel-headers?
<gravemin1> eshaase: that should get your monitor to work
<eshaase> gravemin1: control-alt-f1 shows a new console but it seems to be frozen and i can't type
<rmathews> crimsun: how do I do all that? ("stop all applications using sound; unload the alsa drivers; remove the state file; reload the driver.")  A look at the alsa website, says I should have the module snd-trident ... but modprobe doesn't return anything.  something is amiss, right?
<gravemin1> m1ke_l: first find out what kernel you have by doing "uname -r"
<Artemis3> gravemin1, i think its way easier to edit xorg and change nv or ati whatever with vesa...
<TridenT_Boy3555> Anyone know if I'll need drivers for Attansic L1 NIC? It's built-in, got it on this P5L-MX board.
<crimsun> rmathews: cat /proc/asound/modules
<fokuslee> andrej makewhatis is more intuitive name i think
<m1ke_l> apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` never returns the right thing
<gravemin1> artemis3: true I guess
<eshaase> gravemin1: it only shows "Starting up ...\n 4 logical volume(s) in volume group "systemvg" now active
<Artemis3> debian ways are not always the easiest
<crimsun> m1ke_l: because we don't use kernel-headers. We use linux-headers.
<gravemin1> eshaase: how did you do control-alt-f1 then? weird
<m1ke_l> crimsun, cool...thanks
<_`XeOn_> how to use make? i typed make and it said (make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.) but the README says to do that.... what do i do?
<gravemin1> I guess your problem is related to that then.
<eshaase> gravemin1: how did i do control-alt-f1 then?
<covert> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/89605
<tj239> mike, isn't it blah-$(uname -r)
<rmathews> crimsun: heh,  ((0 snd_trident 1 snd_mpu401)) ... so that seems to be there.  what do I do now?
<mbac> xeon, you need to run make in the directory with a 'Makefile' file in it
<gravemin1> eshaase: oh, I just thought that wouldn't work if your keys are frozen, but the terminal is just busy I guess
<gravemin1> eshaase: try restarting and seeing if it happens again
<m1ke_l> tj239, in debian my syntax works
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know how to automount and setup drives in edgy?  (without fstab)
<eshaase> gravemin1: ok
<gravemin1> ubuntu_no_worky: I'm pretty sure you have to use fstab, but it's not hard
<eshaase> gravemin1: yep, same thing
<TheVault> toma: I just finished doing that, now what do I do?
<Artemis3> how mean of you covert mounting your drives before install ;)
<crimsun> rmathews:  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-trident
<Toma-> TheVault: run firefox?
<TheVault> toma: finished moving and extracting to the opt folder, now what do i do?
<TheVault> there is no folder in the opt folder
<ubuntu_no_worky> grave do you know when they will fix it?
<_`XeOn_> mbac, but theres only makefile.in
<TheVault> for firefox
<ubuntu_no_worky> maybe in feisty?
<Toma-> TheVault: try 'sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox'
<mbac> xeon, oh, do ./configure first?
<arooni> hey folks... i *love* beryl, but now qsynaptics (vertical scrolling on my touchpad) doesnt work anymore... suggestions?
<covert> Artemis3: What do you mean?  I mounted my Windows partitions before installing so I could work while it went.
<Artemis3> covert, on the other hand, gparted does shows a lock if the disk you intend to modify is mounted
<TheVault> toma: trying now
<gravemin1> eshaase: try doing ctrl-alt F2
<gravemin1> or F3
<_`XeOn_> mbac, i did it and it says compile first
<mbac> haha what?
<covert> Artemis3: I wasn't even altering the mounted drives.
<mbac> that's crazy
<gravemin1> eshaase: see if you have any consoles that have a login
<TheVault> toma: no such file or directory
<_`XeOn_> yep
<_`XeOn_> i know right
<NoodleCower> Is there something.. wrong with nickserv here?
<Toma-> TheVault: did you extract the firefox archive INSIDE /opt?
<Exershio> hey, can somebody help me? I'm trying to upgrade firefox from 1.5 to 2.0, but I dunno how. XD I'm new to linux
<TheVault> yeah
<Toma-> whats in /opt now?
<TheVault> checking
<TheVault> just my tar.gz file of firefox 2.0.0.2
<Artemis3> Exershio, what version of ubuntu?
<Exershio> you trying to upgrade too?
<Toma-> well untar it there...
<eshaase> gravemin1: i can't even boot in recovery mode =(
<_`XeOn_> mbac, this... configure: error: *** Please compile setupdb first!
<TheVault> i did
<rmathews> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_trident is in use.
<TheVault> lemme do again
<gravemin1> eshaase: but the live cd worked well?
<eshaase> gravemin1: yep 6.10
<tj239> Exershio, you know what synaptic is?   make sure 'universe' is used
<mbac> xeon, what are you trying to install?
<Artemis3> the easiest past would be to simply have backports in your repositories
<Artemis3> path
<eshaase> gravemin1: actually i used the alternate install because of my lvm requirements
<Artemis3> ^^;
<_`XeOn_> mbac, loki
<gravemin1> eshaase: well I don't know anything about lvm, and I've tried everything I know
<Artemis3> then firefox 2 will appear as any other update
<crimsun> rmathews: kill the applications using it.
<TheVault> toma: it will not allow me to extract things in the opt folder
<brandon_> Crimsun: Alright, I am now logged in using generic kernel
<Toma-> TheVault: like is aid, use sudo to extract it...
<Bacta> how can I make my Ubuntu partition smaller?
<gravemin1> eshaase: you might have a faulty install, or you have some hardware problem or quirk
<Exershio> okay artemis, I'll try that
<crimsun> brandon_: follow the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki page, again.
<covert> Between Herd 4 and Herd 5, was the new system manager removed?  It would appear so from the live CD...
<TheVault> how do i do that?
<Artemis3> Bacta, use gparted live cd
<Bacta> Artemis3 can I PM you?
<brandon_> Crimsun: Alright, what was the pasting webpage again?
<Artemis3> what for?
<crimsun> brandon_: pastebin.ca
<Bacta> is it the only way?
<Bacta> can I do it through Windows?
<Toma-> TheVault: 'sudo tar -zxvf your-firefox-archive.tar.gz'
<gravemin1> eshaase: you could try installing DSL linux to see if another linux distro will work, but other than that... I don't know.
<gravemin1> eshaase: sorry I couldn't help more
<TheVault> doing so now
<Artemis3> partition manager is simillar, but it has failed so many times to me that i wouldn't tell you to use it
<Artemis3> er
<Artemis3> partition magic
<Artemis3> :P
<jcol07> covert: try  #ubuntu+1
<Bacta> ok gparted then
<gravemin1> gparted is pretty cool!
<Artemis3> a bit silent at times, but yes
<Exershio> artemis, all I see under the package manager is firefox 1.5
<Exershio> there is no 2.0
<Exershio> =/
<Artemis3> what ubuntu version is that?
<gravemin1> Exershio: go to the firefox page and download the binaries
<Artemis3> did you added backports and refreshed?
<fokuslee> gravemin1:  is gparted packaged with ubuntu live cD?
<Exershio> graveminl, I downloaded the tar.gz file
<Exershio> but what do I do with it?
<gravemin1> fokuslee: yes, I'm pretty sure
<Exershio> artemis, I have 6.06
<Artemis3> see? then you dont have the backports do you?
<gravemin1> Exershio: I don't know about that, did you click on the big green button?
<Exershio> lemme try that
<fokuslee> gravemin1:  yeah ur rite i will just use that then cuz i was thinking of dl gparted livecd off their site
<TheVault> toma: now there is a firefox folder in my home directory
<eshaase> gravemin1: its ok, thanks
<Toma-> TheVault: thats because you already ran that untar in your home directory. get rid of it
<erudified> Does anyone know how 'preload' works?
<erudified> Does it provide a noticable speedup?
<covert> #ubuntu+1 is empty...
<eshaase> i just finished installing ubuntu and i booted up my new system... it loads the splash screen and then dissappears only to show a console with a blank screen a blinking underscore cursor in the top-left corner of the screen, any ideas? i have a feeling its lvm-related
<gravemin1> fokuslee: ok, just remember you can't change any mounted partitions
<mbac> what package has the pictures of naked people in it?
<TheVault> toma: no i didn't
<gravemin1> fokuslee: sometimes it's better to use the live cd
<TheVault> never extracted it there
<Artemis3> Exershio, see this evil line in your sources.list? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jcol07> its the feisty channel ... sometimes there's not much discussion
<jcol07> not empty though
<gravemin1> mbac: lol
<fokuslee> u mean the gparted livecd or ubuntu live cd? both only mounts the cd rom so i don't really get what your saying
<covert> i can tell...yay...3 hours later, the install is complete...i'm sure no average user would wait that long though....
<Exershio> artemis, I dunno what you're talking about
<Exershio> x_x
<mbac> is it under Education?
<Artemis3> ah, he means the ubuntu backgrounds
<covert> and i know its not empty, but there is no discussion
<gravemin1> fokuslee: I meant the ubuntu live cd. It has gparted
<Toma-> TheVault: ok, its pretty simple. 1. use 'sudo mv' to move your file to /opt. 2. use 'cd /opt' to get into /opt. 3. use 'sudo tar -zxvf' to untar the firefox dir.
<TheVault> toma: in my home folder, there is a lock on that folder and it won't let me delete it
<j3g> could anyone recommend me a USB wireless wifi adapter that works good on linux? i also need wpa support....
<ToddEDM> so i install ubuntu on my lAptop.... no sound, or grafx card drivers.....install it on my desktopPC.... no internet, how nice
<Toma-> TheVault: then use sudo to 'rm -r' it
<_`XeOn_> mbac, what naked ppl :P
<fokuslee> gravemin1: yeah so i can run that off in live cd mode and change my partition on harddisk safely rite ?  i made the mistake of fsck my mounted drive before bad idea
<ToddEDM> can someone help me get internet on this machine please
<gravemin1> fokuslee: yeah, that's right
<Artemis3> Exershio, hehehe i though so... see there is this text file in /etc/apt folder called sources.list, if you edit this file and add this line, the magic could work. I think you can do the same from synaptic tho, using the configuration repositories settings
<ubuntu_no_worky> HA!!!
<gravemin1> fokuslee: if you're worried at all, better do a backup than lose your data
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: whats the problem?
<ubuntu_no_worky> almost got it working 90%
<Exershio> artemis3, I'll try that, just a sec
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL, i just cant get online
<gravemin1> fokuslee: I've never had an accident, but I've heard that they happen
<ubuntu_no_worky> I formatted it to fat32
<_`XeOn_> ubuntu_no_worky, go back to microsoft
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: ethernet or wireless?
<ToddEDM> i just installed it a minute ago
<ubuntu_no_worky> and used a script for windows drives
<ToddEDM> wireless... it worked when i used the live CD
<Artemis3> Exershio, from the command line, it would be as simple as gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toma-> TheVault: sorry, ive got to run. good luck
<ubuntu_no_worky> lol@xeon
<ubuntu_no_worky> no wonder linux isn't taking off
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: try installing the networkmanager applet
<TheVault> toma: Thanks for the help :D
<tritium> ubuntu_no_worky: please quit trolling
<TheVault> later
<Artemis3> what?
<ubuntu_no_worky> im not trolling u and xeon r
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL.. thats under applications > add/remove
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know how to see how much free space a fat32 part has?
<ToddEDM> ?
<tritium> ubuntu_no_worky: df should work for any partition type
<Artemis3> all usb thingies i plug in ubuntu get automounted, except ntfs
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Exershio> artemis3, I have the file opened
<Exershio> what do I add to it again?
<Artemis3> add the line
<Artemis3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ba5e> I have found Ubuntu wont boot with a PCI graphics card!!!!!!!! help!
<Artemis3> then save it
<Artemis3> and issue this command: apt-get update
<tritium> ba5e: sure it will
<fokuslee> thx gravemin1 yeah back-up data often is the golden rule althou im too lazy to follow it i nuked my system anytimes already lol
<Artemis3> no wait
<ubuntu_no_worky> thanks
<Artemis3> its sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu_no_worky> how can i get a fat32 partition to show up in computer?
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL Network manager cannot be instslled on my type of computer (i386)
<Artemis3> or go to synaptic and push "refresh"
<Exershio> okay
<Artemis3> (its the same)
<Exershio> it's loading a bunch of stuff
<ba5e> tritium: its on a new core2duo - have no PCI-E card yet - X will not load
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL thats the error i get
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: yes it can
<ba5e> blank screen
<gravemind> i keep getting kicked from irc'
<Artemis3> you are not behaving then?
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL im not lying to you
<ToddEDM> lol
<bakefy> what is the command to get a hard drive to mount on startup?
<aSt3raL> haha
<Artemis3> irc is a great place if you can remain cool
<gravemind> Artemis3: i think my wireless is to blame
<aSt3raL> what command did you run?
<ba5e> tritium: im on the live CD btw
<ToddEDM> i went into the add/remove applications
<Exershio> artemis3, wait, I'm confused, what do I do after adding that line and saving it? XD
<ba5e> tritium: is there somewhere I can look to diagnose the situation
<ToddEDM> found it , and tried to install it
<Artemis3> well
<bakefy> I mounted it... but then everytime I restart it is not mounted again
<gravemind> Artemis3: my wireless connection hiccups a lot] '
<Artemis3> go to synaptic
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM:  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<tritium> ba5e: where is it failing?
<Exershio> okay
<Artemis3> Exershio, or wait for update-manager, or invoke it
<ba5e> tritium: I get the splash screen, then when X starts, just a blank screen, however I can hear X starting up in the background
<Exershio> I'll try that
<ba5e> or a lot of hdd access
<brandon__> Crimsun: Sorry for the delay
<brandon__> Crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380637
<ba5e> & the CDROM of course
<gravemind> ba5e: try pressing ctrl alt f1
<gyaresu> Anyone one here with 'factoid' adding permissions? I thing a 'preface' factoid would be handy, in reference to prefacing ones comments with the 'nick' of the intended recipient.
<ba5e> of course the other tty's
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: then run nm-applet
<arooni> what is the best visio type clone we have
<Exershio> I opened up software updates, and it only shows 1.5 still
<Exershio> o_O
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL, error: couldnt find package network-manager
<arooni> or is there a web clone that does that
<ba5e> gravemind: im sure I tried that...humm
<Artemis3> Exershio, else upgrade to edgy ;)
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: you need to update your repository list
<gravemind> ba5e: what does tty stand for btw
<Exershio> I would do that, but I've heard people had problems with it
<gravemind> ba5e: im still kind of new'
<tritium> ba5e: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be the first place to look
<ba5e> its an S3 Savage PCI gfx card.....maybe its just not compatible
<Xenguy> arooni: there is 'dia' - I don't know how mature it is
<crimsun> brandon__: I presume muting 'IEC958' doesn't help?
<ToddEDM> cant get online to do it :P
<j3g> could anyone recommend me a USB wireless wifi adapter that works good on linux? i also need wpa support....
<Artemis3> test with the desktop cd (live) and see if everything works
<brandon__> Crimsun: Do you mean unchecking that check box in the volume dialog?
<ray_> i just installed ubuntu on a second hard drive, but i never got an option to install grub... why? help????
<Exershio> alright, that'll be a big file to download
<Exershio> XD
<crimsun> brandon__: err, sure...
<gravemind> j3g try to get intel or atheros chipsets
<Artemis3> do you really need fx 2.0?
<ba5e> gravemind: terminal
<Exershio> no, I just like to stay with the latest updates
<Exershio> =P
<j3g> gravemind: but how to know ?
<gyaresu> crimsun: Sorry to bother but do you have 'factoid' adding powers?
<Exershio> didn't think it'd be so hard
<Artemis3> you get security updates
<Artemis3> its not hard at all
<Exershio> I have firefox-2.0.0.2.tar.gz on my desktop
<Exershio> I downloaded it earlier
<Exershio> anything I can do with it?
<crimsun> gyaresu: as much as the next person (i.e., no). I can propose that something be added.
<ba5e> tritium: gravemind thanks, will try this laters :)
<Artemis3> you can use it but its not elegant
<gravemind> j3g: there's a big list on the ndiswrapper wiki - try there
<brandon__> Crimsun: No, doesn't help
<Artemis3> besides, fx 3 is on the corner
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL why would it work on the liv CD then not on the install
<Exershio> alright
<j3g> gravemind: ok... that would require ndiswrapper or would it also list the ones with native support?
<Exershio> I'll just stick with 1.5 then
<Exershio> XD
<Artemis3> so why bother if you can do things with 1.5
<chibiace> Exershio: there will be a file inside it telling you how to install usually
<crimsun> brandon__: ok, then you'll need 1.0.14rc2. Compile it for your current kernel.
<Exershio> thanks for your time
<Exershio> chibiace, unfortunately there isn't =p
<Artemis3> for ease is better to stick with ubuntu packages
<crimsun> brandon__: be sure you do it carefully. If you have _any_ questions, ask me before doing something.
<ray_> i just installed ubuntu on a second hard drive, but i never got an option to install grub... why? help????
<chibiace> Exershio: their website.
<brandon__> Crimsun:  Is it ok to use the standard ./configure command without additional parameters?
<crimsun> brandon__: no.
<Artemis3> upgrade to edgy, then to feisty when its released
<Exershio> chibiace, their linux instructions are blank for some reason
<brandon__> crimsun: Which parameters should I use?
<gravemind> j3g: intel and atheros (and a few others) don't need ndiswrapper, but the list might tell you which cards have which chipsets
<gyaresu> crimsun: ah. Well I thing a 'preface' factoid would be handy in regards to comments and prefacing with the nick of the recipient. With perhaps a reference to TAB completion.
<Artemis3> and you get more than just fx
<Exershio> I'll just stick with what I have and upgrade to edgy later
<Exershio> thank you for all your time everybody
<j3g> gravemind:  ok :) thank you !
<Artemis3> np
<chibiace> Exershio: 1.5 works fine
<crimsun> brandon__: ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=full --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<doobz> oi
<crimsun> brandon__: note that you'll need linux-headers-generic installed prior
<Artemis3> yes indeed, only outstanding thing would be the spell checking and you can add that as an extension
<brandon__> crimsun: should I just do driver or other parts too?
<chibiace> Exershio: edgy has 2 i think
<gravemind> j3g: the only usb wireless card I've tried is the linksys WUSB54gv2, which works with ndiswrapper, but it's not a picnic to config :P
<crimsun> brandon__: solely alsa-driver 1.0.14rc2
<Exershio> chibiace: okay, thanks. I'm gonna upgrade to edgy once I download it
<gravemind> j3g: thats why i'd suggest getting one that is automatically detected
<Artemis3> hmm
<chibiace> Exershio: you can upgrade if you get dapper installed
<ubuntu_no_worky> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FIXED IT!!!
<Exershio> chibiace: I have dapper installed, but I've heard people having problems upgrading from dapper to edgy
<ray_> does anyone know much about grub, and why it wouldn't give me an option to install it when i install ubuntu?
<chibiace> Exershio: update-manager with a flags like -c -d
<ubuntu_no_worky> is there a scandisk utility for fat32 in ubuntu?
<Artemis3> Exershio, if you have patience: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052
<ToddEDM> ray, it does
<gravemind> ray_: it normally installs...
<chibiace> Exershio: generally it should go ok.
<Exershio> I have patience, I'll check that out
<ray_> it did not for me
<ToddEDM> right after the partitioning
<ray_> that's the problem
<ToddEDM> yes it did
<gravemind> ray_ did you use live install
<ray_> yes
<ToddEDM> it tells you grub will be installed on hd0
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: iwconfig
<gravemind> then it probably did. check synaptic
<ToddEDM> thx aSt3raL
<ray_> it didn't though
<brandon__> crimsun: what is the command for the headers?
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: heh did you figure it out?
<bulmer> ray_: have you booted off of the new install yet?
<ray_> windows starts normally on my first hard drive with no choice of selecting ubuntu
<ToddEDM> no aSt3raL
<chibiace> Exershio: ive upgraded 5 machines and the only problem was having a powercut
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: so why the thx?
<ToddEDM> i thought you left, i was about to give up
<aSt3raL> haha
<ToddEDM> thx for coming back
<Artemis3> chibiace, you need an ups
<ToddEDM> lol
<gravemind> ray_: in that case, run the live cd again, and see what's up
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: iwconfig to find the interface name
<Exershio> chibiace: I just installed ubuntu earlier today, so I suppose there's no harm in trying
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: then iwlist interfacename scan
<ray_> i tried that. this is the second go
<ray_> same result - no grub
<ToddEDM> ok i got all the info up, what is it you need to know?
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: it should be something like eth1 or wlan0
<chibiace> Artemis3: i got 2 but they have dead batteries anyway it doesnt happen often
<gravemind> ray_ can you see the the two partitions in the live cd?
<ToddEDM> yerah eth1
<Artemis3> Exershio, if you dont mind wiping your hd, you might want to get the cd image instead
<chibiace> Exershio: fresh installs work much better.
<ray_> yes, i can see sda and hdb
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: iwlist eth1 scan
<Maarten> Hey, is the download driver from ATI any better then the one that comes with kubuntu?
<chibiace> Exershio: for upgrading
<Exershio> chibiace: I didn't really do anything on ubuntu so far except installing XChat
<Exershio> so would it be fine that way?
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: do you see your wireless network there?
<ray_> and i can see that ubuntu has been installed on hdb
<fokuslee> ray_ i think itz because the grub is installed on the second harddisk but ur booting from the MBR of the first harddisk withc have the windows boot loader
<ToddEDM> no scan results, it says
<crimsun> brandon__: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-generic
<winchester> Heya.... where can I add a command to be executed when ubuntu boots?
<chibiace> Exershio: gksu 'update-manager -c -d'
<IgorSobreira> hey,....anybody could give me a good sources.list??? is the same in kubuntu??
<Artemis3> ah well then its ok both ways, probably ...
<gravemind> ray_: hmm, that's strange, I don't know why you don't see grub, but I do know something you can try...
<Artemis3> but its always nice to have the cd
<Dr_willis> IgorSobreira,  identical.
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: that means your wireless card cant see the wireless network
<bulmer> ray_ you can also run grub-install
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: what wireless drivers are you using?
<Artemis3> Exershio, with the cd, you can test before you install
<fokuslee> bulmer doesn't ray need supergrub or grub livecd for that?
<eshaase> the main/alternative installer (6.10) doesn't allow the type of lvm config i'm trying to setup so I boot into the livecd of 6.06 and manually setup my lvm config, then i install using the 6.10 alternative installer and proceed with my lvm/partition config, is there anything that i'm doing that i shouldn't?
<IgorSobreira> Dr_willis: can you send me yours..mine are not good....i can find most programs
<gravemind> ray_: super grub disk: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/
<Exershio> artemis3: I think I'll try that
<bulmer> fokuslee: it should be on the liveCD
<ray_> do i need to change the start up sequence to load ubuntu first?
<brophat> hey
<ToddEDM> aSt3raL, i have no idea, it was working in the CD so i thought it would work here
<Dr_willis> IgorSobreira,  that 'easysource' site lets you make them.. You shoudl read the wiki/docs on how to enable the other repositories.. its not hard to do.
<Exershio> chibiace: I ran that command software updates came up, but no Ubuntu Edgy
<gravemind> ray_: that might fix it, but I don't know why the install doesn't work the way it should
<Dr_willis> IgorSobreira,  you mean you "CANT" find most programs?
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chibiace> Exershio: you may have to upgrade update-manager
<Artemis3> Exershio, then simply load the desktop cd, use the gparted to delete your current ubuntu partitions, and start the installer, tell it to use the free available space (unpartitioned space)
<fokuslee> bulmer ok but i still think ray just installed grub to the MBR of the second hard disk just switch boot order of disk see if u can see grub menu
<Artemis3> Exershio, that is, with the Edgy Eft Desktop cd
<the_stig> Hey fellas
<Exershio> chibiace: I'll just do what artemis3 is saying, thanks for your time
<ubuntu_no_worky> is it possible to scandisk a fat32 parition in edgy?
<ray_> i'll try that, as well as that super grub disk. thank you
<the_stig> when i install ubuntu can i choose to keep XP on a seperate partition
<Artemis3> sure
<the_stig> or do i have to do it myself..
<gravemind> ray_: good luck
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: if you cant install a wireless driver you can still use the windows wireless driver for the wireless card using a program called ndiswrapper
<ray_> can i ask a related question?
<gravemind> ask
<ToddEDM> it needs to be installed, cause i cant download it
<ToddEDM> .
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, only its not called scandisk but fsck.vfat
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, and you can not have them mounted!
<ray_> when looking at the startup sequence earlier, it's showing that the second, ide drive isn't present, when it clearly is
<brandon__> crimsun: sudo make install
<brandon__> crimsun: or some other parameters?
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ray_> wut up wit dat?
<ubuntu_no_worky> oh
<Artemis3> ...
<ubuntu_no_worky> ill just make a bootdisk
<ubuntu_no_worky> thankies
<Artemis3> use the desktop cd then
<Artemis3> or any other live cd
<Artemis3> its the same
<aSt3raL> ToddEDM: i have to go.. good luck
<gravemind> ray_: so you have two drives? which startup sequence isn't showing it? BIOS?
<ray_> yes, bios
<ray_> yes two drives
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, are you scared of unmounting too?
<billy> greetings earthlings.
<ubuntu_no_worky> yeah
<ubuntu_no_worky> I finally got it working
<ubuntu_no_worky> with a script
<funesto> hey guys i really need some help installing ubuntu.. i've tried dapper.. edgy.. 64 bit at 32 bit and none of them work :(
<ubuntu_no_worky> i dun wanna mess it up
<Artemis3> haha
<ubuntu_no_worky> had to change it to fat32
<ubuntu_no_worky> to get it to work
<ToddEDM> thx aSt3raL
<brandon__> crimsun: should I sudo make install?
<gravemind> ray: maybe your bios is old or broken? if that's the problem, you could get a working ubuntu install by putting it on the first disk, and using the second as storage
<crimsun> brandon__: no, have you done ``make'' already?
<brandon__> crimsun: yes
<ToddEDM> why does installing ubuntu need to be so tough
<funesto> i've tried using the alternate cd.. and it says that i have an uncommon cdrom.. and i have no clue what im supposed to do from there
<Artemis3> it is?
<crimsun> brandon__: then use ``sudo make install-modules''
<nichos> evening all, i have a 4 button mouse (left, right, scroll button, and another one by the thumb). How can i get the thumb button working? I tried xmodemap 1 2 3 4, no luck
<ray_> gravemind: no go there, the wife is a windows user
<Artemis3> seemed pretty easy to me, maybe slow but not tough
<ray_> i need it for photoshop. web designer
<chibiace> ToddEDM: sometimes it can be hard
<gravemind> ray_: no, you can have windows and ubuntu on the same disk, with partitons
<brandon__> crimsun: ok, done
<Artemis3> or with qemu...
<crimsun> brandon__: now, ``sudo depmod -e''
<ray_> gravemind: i understand, but the first hard drive is close to capacity as it is
<brandon__> crimsun: done
<chibiace> qemu has horrible performance
<ToddEDM> yeah, laptop, the sound doenst work... PC, the wireless card wont work... problems always
<Artemis3> you might even pull something off using wine, with luck
<ray_> gravemind: the computer is a dell and only a year old
<chibiace> ToddEDM: its just the hardware, like mine works out of the box, but many others dont
<crimsun> brandon__: now, reboot.
<balthazar> #ubuntu -arkansas
<funesto> anyone? =\
<ubuntu_no_worky> is 512mb enough for ubuntu
<ubuntu_no_worky> ?
<Artemis3> yes
<ToddEDM> none of my equipment is obscure
<ubuntu_no_worky> kk thanks
<ray_> gravemind: if the pins are not placed correctly would that screw with bios not seeing it?
<ubuntu_no_worky> it just seems slower than win2k
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyway to speed it up?
<the_stig> do i have to burn the image onto a CD to run the setup?
<Artemis3> hmm
<ray_> pins or jumpers (whatever they're called)
<gravemind> ray_: how close is it to capacity? because I don't know how to fix bios, but I do know that you can install ubuntu on a pretty small space, and then use the second drive for space
<chibiace> ubuntu_no_worky: the graphics are somewhat better.
<Artemis3> you could use a light theme
<Artemis3> and turn off those silly metacity animations
<Lag117> hello, I'm trying to install package vnc4server but it doesn't seem to be there. What's equivalent package?
<the_stig> just wonderin.. do i have to burn the image onto a CD to run the setup? i ran outta cds :\
<ubuntu_no_worky> which is the best theme for speed clearlooks?
<chibiace> minimal
<eshaase> is there any special things that I have to take into consideration when setting up an LVM system? i remember reading that /boot can't exist in the lvm or something like that
<ubuntu_no_worky> i see mist but not minimal
<ubuntu_no_worky> ?
<Artemis3> mist is light too
<ray_> gravemind: would a hard drive even work if the pins/jumpers/whatever aren't in the right place?
<fokuslee> $ lsb_release
<fokuslee> No LSB modules are available.
<fokuslee>  what is the problem here/
<chibiace> eshaase: from what ive seen you cant have boot in it because the lvm doesnt start at that stage. but i think the rest of the drive can be lvm
<gravemind> it sure wouldn't - but if you can detect it on the live cd, then it's probably in working order
<fokuslee> ray_ just put both on cable select
<brandon2> crimsun: I'm back
<ubuntu_no_worky> anyone know other ways to speed up ubuntu?
<fokuslee> install xfce and use that
<gravemind> ray_: check your documentation and see if there's any way to fix bios if it's not working right
<ubuntu_no_worky> i thought about it
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, sure, run gconf-editor
<gravemind> ubuntu_no_worky: buy more ram
<fokuslee> ubuntu_no_worky:  i think itz a meta packge called xubuntu-desktop
<K3nto> Could a wow user in here tell me about add ons in ubuntu
<ray_> what about the power cords? there seem to be several inside for extra hard drives. would that throw it off? i'm just trying to eliminate all possiblities
<ray_> gravemind: will def be doing that
<Artemis3> ubuntu_no_worky, then go to apps -> metacity -> general and check reduced resources
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, and DebuggingSoundProblems output?
<gravemind> ray_: you could detect the second drive in the live cd right? if you could, it's probably connected alright
<Artemis3> oh you could try xubuntu too
<chibiace> xubuntu-desktop installs stuff like abiword too. and probably changes the splash screen
<brandon2> crimsun: should I do all of the commands again and post the outputs?
<crimsun> brandon2: only if audio remains inaudible.
<Artemis3> i love xubuntu's boot
<ryan_> can we speed up the ubuntu dappers boot up?
<brandon2> crimsun: yes still inaduble, I will post commands
<ray_> gravemind: it's sad, but i was actually hoping you'd say, nah, you hooked it up wrong. that way it would be an easy fix
<brandon2> inaudible*
<chibiace> xubuntu-desktop installs stuff like abiword too. and probably changes the splash screen;p suspend is good too
<eshaase> my net installation freezes at 6% during the "Select and install software" phase with the words "Please wait..." can someone help?
<chibiace> blah
* chibiace is stupid.
<gravemind> ray_: by all means, open up your case and check for loose cables if there's any doubt : )
* cables isn't loose
<fokuslee> ray_ yeah cable tie all the extra power plugs and unplug the windows installation harddisk see if it boots up
<billy> ray_: be sure to unplug your machine first.  CPU fans draw blood.
<ray_> easy fix! thanks! ....okay maybe not
<eshaase> ahhh, it didn't freeze, its downloading files =)
<Artemis3> ...
<ray_> ha. always do unplug the computer...
<ubuntu_no_worky> thanks
<fokuslee> billy are u using a razer blade/ shaver as ur cpu fan?
<gravemind> fokuslee: lol
<ryan_> can we change the boot up screen?
<kalorin> so anyone want to talk me out of using rsync to another disk in my box as a means to do backup?
<ryan_> and make the boot up faster
<gravemind> fokuslee: the latest technology in cooling systems
<ray_> you guys have been super help. thank you so much
<Dr_willis> ryan_,  the boot up screen aint goint to make things any faster ;)
<fokuslee> haha gravemind ur funny
<gravemind> ray_: you're welcome
<cables> ryan_, you want to disable it?
<kalorin> what i'm really looking for is a lazy mirror sort of backup strategy
<Artemis3> kalorin, why? if that works for you then go ahead
<thirdalbum> ryan_, you can turn off the boot up screen, but it won't make anything faster
<kalorin> well that's the question
<thirdalbum> ryan_, in your GRUB kernel arguments, get rid of the argument "splash".
<bullgard3> What command will show the modules in my kernel?
<ray_> i'll probably be on at a later time to ask more questions!
<kalorin> if i rsync -Slutvprog /boot/ to /boot.bak/
<cables> ryan_, you can disable it if you don't like it, but it really doesn't add much overhead.
<kalorin> it's obviously not bootable
<fokuslee> u can select the default and change the seletion timer to be shorter is that wut u mean?
<brandon2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380657
<fokuslee> like 2 seconds instead of the defualt 30
<eshaase> jeez, my net install is currently downloading the 565th package, how many are there!?!
<fokuslee> but u gotta be a crazy gamer to select os dat fast lol
<ryan_> yes buddies i know...wat i mean is in the new edgy they say they have made it faster(the boot-up)..i wanna make the dapper like tat..is it possible?
<gravemind> ryan_: you can disable it and see what else is slowing your boot
<kalorin> cause the partition isn't set to bootable and even if it was it wouldn't have the mbr set right
<kalorin> i could use dd I guess
<kalorin> dd /dev/sda > /dev/sdb
<kalorin> :)
<kalorin> but that'd be a TON of disk IO that should be necessary
<bulmer> that wont work
<Artemis3> well you can always install grub later
<Dr_willis> i dont think ya yse > wth dd
<Artemis3> its not unrecoverable
<fokuslee> kalorin why are u dumping an entire disk?
<kalorin> i'm not
<Artemis3> just save /home
<kalorin> at this point I'm doing nothing just trying to figure out what makes sense
<kalorin> oh home is all part of /
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, checking
<gravemind> ryan_: to temporarily disable your spash screen and find out what is making your boot slow, press e at the grub menu when you restart. ( make sure to press esc first if it's hidden by default)
<kalorin> I have /boot =100mb / = the rest
<ryan_> guys!..help me out plz
<theone> hello... how is everyone?
<Artemis3> hmm /dev and /proc will complain...
<techie> I recently downloaded a movie which had an *.exe file which required video codes... what does that mean?
<kalorin> yeah
<nwonknu-> private
<theone> can someone help me please?
<ryan_> thanx gravemind
<kalorin> I told it to --exclude /dev/* and /proc/*
<Dr_willis> techie,  that screams SPYWARE and VIRUS to me...
<kalorin> though I guess I really do want dev
<ChaseCharleville> Can someone help me out?
<thirdalbum> theone, ask your question and then people may be able to help you :-)
<Episcopus> i installed edgy yesterday, got my netgear ma311 working, downloaded all the updates to edgy and went to bed.  When i got up this morning, my wireless connection was dead.  The device manager shows that the card has been found, but it doesn't show up in the network list or iwconfig.  It shows a prism2 card loading in a PCI slot when i read dmesg.  The card is on the list of supported cards and is supposed to work out of th
<Episcopus> make it work?
<Artemis3> and /var is mostly useless
<kalorin> otherwise I'll be unhappy if I have to restore from it
<Dr_willis> techie,  seen a lot of stuff that way - that you do NOT want to run/use
<gravemind> ryan_: then after you've pressed e, go to the kernel line, press e again, and delete the words "splash" and "quiet"
<theone> i'm new to linux and i am trying to access my windows network...
<theone> thank you
<gravemind> ryan_: when you've done all that you can press b to start it up
<fokuslee> theone samba
<theone> it ask me for user name and a password and i put the one in from windows but it don't work
<Artemis3>  /etc might be handy to save
<fokuslee> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kalorin> yeah
<cables> theone, what are you trying to access on your windows network?
<theone> what is samba?
<theone> i'm totally new to this...
<cables> !samba | theone
<ubotu> theone: please see above
<kalorin> the question is if the primary disk dies, what do I have to do to get it up and running on the backup disk
<ChaseCharleville> I want to use ubuntu, but I need help installing
<kalorin> I could mirror them I guess
<theone> just my drive on my windows computer...
<kalorin> but then I can't undelete a fat finger
<_`XeOn_> theone, is kinda a brazilian dance
<cables> theone, read what Ubotu sent you
<cables> !samba > theone
<techie> Dr_willis I used to see this in Windows and  although I might agree with you in what you are saying, it has to do with the type of "codecs" I believe that need to additionally be installed into windows. When I did everything worked fine but I do not know the counterpart for Ubuntu!!!
<gravemind> theone: samba is the service/protocol/thingy linux uses to connect to windows
<Artemis3> kalorin, let me suggest something easy and pretty: use gparted live cd and copy the partition
<theone> ok.. cool!! that is a big big help!
<cables> theone, hold on
<fokuslee> techie movie should never come as .exe
<kalorin> Artemis3, ok, and just do that every so often you're saying?
<_`XeOn_> !samba | theone
<ubotu> theone: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: what do you need help with?
<kalorin> or just do it one time and then after that you'll be fine?
<techie> fokuslee> thanks.
<Artemis3> kalorin, well if its too often its not worth the trouble
<cables> theone, you can access it usually through Places>Network Servers, but that doesn't work for everything. In that case, you can mount it as a drive on your computer.
<kalorin> cause it can do it under the OS
<theone> ok
<techie> fokuslee>so a movie should then download as mpeg or avis?
<ryan_> gravemind,  can we change the color or configure the console mode..i mean when we change from gnome to that..i wanna change the color of the font to green or blue or something for fun..can we plz?
<kalorin> yeah that's the deal
<Dr_willis> techie,  theres a lot of 'codecs' that are just wrappers around spyware
<fokuslee> if its exe then probably have a spyware/virus in it
<jhornick> anyone feel like helping with stepmania sound issues?
<kalorin> ideally, it'd be a lazy mirror
<Artemis3> but you could rsync only home and have the rest in a single copied partition
<_`XeOn_> anyone got call of duty running on ubuntu?
<Artemis3> ah well
<zsh> hi is there a way the music i'm playing can be played on all the computers on the network? sort of like piped music but on computers :)
<theone> you guys are a great help!!
<billy> fokuslee, naw man.  just trust me.  that bad boy will draw blood.
<fokuslee> techie depends maybe rar or ra1 tuff like dat
<kalorin> btw, if anyone has a need, adobe's canon raw -> adobe dng runs just fine under wine
<Dr_willis> techie,  some videos have a 'go to whatever.com and get this codec for the rest of the movie' - which is more spyware or worse
<Artemis3> there are more methods involving dd, dump, etc
<techie> <Dr_willis>understood. So along those lines, do we need any type of antivirus even here in Ubuntus?
<cables> zsh, you can stream it with VLC or something...
<Dr_willis> techie,  not really
<kalorin> if only linux supported dng for anything or could run photoshop elements under wine...
<fokuslee> techie many formates like ogm
<cables> techie, no, but sometimes it's good to have one, just so you don't forward a virus to a windows-using friend.
<techie> that's a great idea. If so what is recommended for Ubuntu... I am using the 6.10 Edgy I think is called
<fokuslee> !calmav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calmav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fokuslee> wut?
<Artemis3> just support the projects involved like krita or gimp or gthumb or digikam, etc
<_`XeOn_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<macd> !clamav
<techie> any antivirus or protector then for Ubuntu?
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<gravemind> ryan_: lol, I've never tried that but it's probably possible. See if anyone else here knows, and google is your friend
<zsh> cables, thanks
<fokuslee> hahah i had a typo i was like bot is being stupid
<cables> !clamav | techie
<ubotu> techie: please see above
<ryan_> gravemind, thanx ill find out
<_`XeOn_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fokuslee> so i have a problem ~$ lsb_release
<fokuslee> No LSB modules are available.
<fokuslee> what?
<ryan_> gravemind, i wanted to ask if we can transfer files thrugh ubuntu..i know dc and stuff but any easier options..
<techie> cables where do you insert the !clamav command in terminal?
<cables> techie, !clamav is not a terminal command.
<gravemind> what do you mean through ubuntu?
<fokuslee> !slap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techie> cables so how do I do it?
<cables> techie, that was just to tell ubotu, the ubuntu infobot, to tell you about it
<cables> techie, hold on
<cables> !info clamav
<anandanbu> how do i install beryl in ubuntu 6.10
<fokuslee> techie just install it via synaptic
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<gravemind> techie: try sudo apt-get install clamav
<gravemind> that usually works
<techie> cables, I hear you thanks for the info.
<cables> techie, gravemind, he has to have universe enabled
<gravemind> cables: good call
<cables> techie, Edgy or Dapper?
<macd> techie, in a terminal "sudo apt-get install avscan"  for gnome.
<techie> cables Edgy
<cables> techie, macd is sorta wrong... we need to make sure of something first
<cables> techie, go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<techie> let me try to synap package first and see if it searches for it.
<cables> techie, just go to the software sources first, to make sure we have Universe enabled.
<aesiamun> hello
<anandanbu> hi can anyone help me to install Beryl in ubuntu edgy eft
<techie> Yes it is enable and the sources is from servers in US
<aesiamun> not strictly ubuntu question, but how would I stop soundjuicer from opening when I insert an audio cd?
<cables> techie, ok.
<macd> anandanbu, you should join #ubuntu-effects
<techie> cables, how indispensable is it to have this antivirus in your system?
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, so you likely need a quirk.
<cables> techie, in that case, install the package "avscan" with your preferred package manager. If you need help, I'll be right back.
<crimsun> brandon2: please do the following:
<anandanbu> thanks macd
<techie> basically to avoid problems for window users or for ubuntu protection too?
<cables> techie, it won't do anything for you, just people you communicate with. It's mainly so you don't forward a virus to a Windows user.
<crimsun> brandon2: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<techie> ok
<cables> techie, i don't use it, because Gmail scans my email anyway.
<xsist> how do you enable the multiverse?
<macd> techie, its just a good practice since you interact with windows peers.
<arrenlex> !multiverse | xsist
<ubotu> xsist: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<techie> cables... one final question is it safe to download movies in here and make sure we do not get any hackers etc....?
<cables> xsist, are you using edgy or dapper?
<techie> macd, understood, thanks.
<xsist> thanks!
<brandon2> crimsun: for the first command, I get this: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<Episcopus> is anyone willing to help with wireless trouble in edgy?
<xsist> feisty
<xsist> herd 5
<xsist> good stuff.
<crimsun> brandon2: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*)
<cables> techie, i don't understand that. I'll be right back, so hold on, then clarify please.
<techie> cables... any recommended source for downloading safe movies
<cables> techie, i dunno... your discretion.
<aesiamun> techie, what kind of movies?
<cables> xsist, if it's the same as on edgy, system>administration>software sources.
<techie> regular thriller, action etc.... educational.
<tehxed>  I'm having issues with my wireless chipset (on a laptop; the wireless card is a BCM4318). I have a Gateway MX7118 laptop with an Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 AMD 64 installation. I've tried the following link but with the 64bit drivers for the wireless card:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809    The wireless card does not show up when I check "Networking" under System Preferences... nor does it show up in t
<tehxed>  he networking window manager (GUI).  Also, the LED which shows the wireless to be on isn't showing up, but I am told this is related to the drivers for the wireless card not funcitioning properly.
<LILI> hieeeee...
<Episcopus> tehxed: have you looked around here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs for help? lots of start info there
<aesiamun> you mean stuff you would find at a movie theatre?  Bit torrent...
<techie> cable.... not necessary though, I am so busy that probably won't even have the time to enjoy them.. Just curious!
<aesiamun> find then torrents on your own :)
<stfukthxlol> it isn't calculus@
<brandon2> crimsun:  terminal gives me a kill usage message
<crimsun> brandon2: lsmod |grep ^snd
<techie> cable you back?
<cables> techie, by the way, if you use gmail, you're already protected against sending windows viruses. Probably a lot of other email services do that too.
<fokuslee> techie  u shouldn't discuss piracy on this channel
<brandon2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380671
<techie> cables.... i do use gmail.
<aesiamun> anyone know where i would go in gnome to stop soundjuicer from starting automatically when inserting an audio cd?
<billy> aesiamun, are you using a main menu or a menu bar?
<techie> fokuslee i did not think i was.... i have gone to places in windows where they offer old movies part of the public domain.... all legal and downloaable
<xsist> got it.
<cables> aesiamun, system>preferences>removeable drives and media
<aesiamun> billy, what?  I put a cd in my cdrom drive and close it...poof!  up comes sound juicer
<aesiamun> cables, thanks.
<billy> aesiamun, what cables said.
<cables> billy, :)
<crimsun> brandon2: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<fokuslee> techie i appoligize
<techie> fokuslee, mainly trying to learn as much as i can about ubuntu. no need to apologize
<brandon2> crimsun: done
<aesiamun> techie: I still stick by my bittorrent answer :)
<crimsun> brandon2: url?
<brandon2> crimsun: no output
<techie> aesianum I have heard of it but also you must spend time looking for the torrent etc.. where they are and the links. but I do understand.
<stfukthxlol> lol
<aesiamun> cables: that worked.  Thanks!
<yeahlolgfsdf> lol
<aozaki> Sorry I'm new to linux: I have an external hd that is currently set to "read-only" -- how do I change this? (chmod 777 doesn't seem to work)
<crimsun> brandon2: hmm, then we need a different approach. Try this:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=ref" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<stfukthxlol> lol
<yeahlolgfsdf> lol
<stfukthxlol> lol
<stfukthxlol> lol
<aesiamun> techie: there are lots of search engines for torrents on the net.  Google is your friend.
<tehxed> Episcopus: The documentation for NdisWrapper on AMD64 is ...a bit uncertain
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<techie> anyone: a question about firefox mozilla browser... I read the stuff clearly but my wife tells me the letters are a bit fuzzy... any way to clear that. I wonder if it is the font or the resolution or what. Very subtle though, Have anyone encountered that?
<brandon2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380675
<bulmer> aozaki: how did you mount it?
<techie> aesianun i agree
<Episcopus> tehxed: i can't really help then, i was just throwing that out there because that's where i started. i am having wifi trouble too
<yeahlolgfsdf> lol
<fokuslee> aozaki u have to umask it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-69-108-73-62.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by crimsun
<aozaki> I just popped it in the usb port and it showed up
<aozaki> umask?
<tehxed> Episcopus: Thanks! Appreciate thehelp.
<Openix> techie: install msfonts package
<Episcopus> tehxed: i tried :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<techie> maybe that has been the problem Openix.
<Openix> lol
<cables> techie, there are several font packages you can install, I have a list that Automatix installs here if you want it.
<crimsun> brandon2: good, now: sync
<techie> Openix..... do you think this will solve the problem or do I have to do anything after the install>
<crimsun> brandon2: then reboot
<brandon2> crimsun: "sync" in terminal?
<techie> cables... whatever you think is good for the eyes
<crimsun> brandon2: yes
<aozaki> fokuslee: how do i umask it?
<cables> techie, here's what i installed, hold on a sec
<brandon2> crimsun: ok brb
<techie> cables... ok
<techie> can i do it through the synaptic package installer?
<techie> how about the msfont just mentioned by openix
<cables> techie, use the terminal, it's much easier. That way you can just paste in the line I'll send to you.
<techie> ?
<techie> ok.
<Openix> techie: msfonts make firefox text bettet for me - there is also a setting for text sharpness in fonts section of preferences menu i believe
<jpoe> Is there any way/command to find out when a specific user last modified a file?  I know you can tell who owns a file, and when it was last modified, but is there any way to tell who last accessed a file if multiple people have permissions to it?
<cables> techie, open a terminal to be ready: Applications>Accessories>Terminal. By the way, you can paste into the terminal with ctrl-shift-v
<arrenlex> jpoe: ls -lc
<kalorin> well, rsync seems to work really well until it hits the /dev area
<kalorin> then it blows up on "non-regular" files
<techie> cables which is the paste up
<techie> what do I have to paste?
<cables> techie, sudo aptitude install gsfonts-other msttcorefonts t1-xfree86-nonfree ttf-dustin ttf-f500 ttf-isabella ttf-larabie-deco ttf-larabie-straight ttf-larabie-uncommon ttf-staypuft ttf-summersby ttf-ubuntu-title ttf-xfree86-nonfree xfonts-artwiz xfonts-intl-european
<navreet> how can I grab the 32bit package of libuuid?
<navreet> (on 64 bit)
<cables> what the hell is a nick collision from services?
<cables> techie, you just missed that i think
<arrenlex> cables: More than one techie on at the same time.
<cables> arrenlex, and one is registered so he gets priority?
<LILI> hie
<Beverage> heyllo, was wondering if there are any quick fixes to the minor lag i get while gaming...?
<Flannel> navreet: You just want to download it?
<Episcopus> my wireless card is supposed to work out of the box and doesn't. can anyone try helping me fix it?
<LILI> hie........
<aesiamun> i thought you had to initiate a reclaim if your registered it.
<navreet> Flannel, and grab the .lib file out of there
<kalorin> Beverage,  sure, stop gaming :)
<Flannel> navreet: Well, you can download it at packages.ubuntu.com (among others)
<kalorin> that'll fix it every time
<Flannel> navreet: but, that's probably the easiest way to grab it, without rolling up your sleeves
<Beverage> kalorin, why? thats a stupid suggestion if there are all these emulators there must be away to get rid of the minor lag, im running a good gaming rig
<fokuslee> aozaki:  umask=000 in fstab
<arrenlex> cables: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_takeover <-- second heading
<cables> Is there any way to change the font in the TTY's? During bootup, it starts out sharp, but then it gets all anti-aliased in a bad way.
<aesiamun> crap i'm having a hard time with wine.
<kalorin> heh
<navreet> Flannel, I can't find the binaries...
<kalorin> emulation == lag
<kalorin> them's the breaks
<techie> cables the whole thing is being installed. how do i see later that it all worked
<cables> techie, if you don't get any errors, it worked.
<Openix> aesiamun: why you using wine?
<cables> techie, msttcorefonts tends to take a long time,.
<Flannel> navreet: Well, once you find the package at packages.ubuntu.com, scroll down to the bottom, and there'll be a little table where you can download the package
<aesiamun> slingplayer
<aesiamun> Openix: unfortunately slingmedia doesn't have a linux client yet
<Artemis3> well depends what you are emulating, im sure old emulated systems can run faster or better ;)
<brandon2> crimsun: back
<Openix> aesiamun: never use wine, if i want windoae i vmware it
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, any luck?
<techie> cables. still doing its thing... now is at application/octet- stream
<brandon2> crimsun: no :(
<crimsun> brandon2: you know the drill...
<cables> techie, it'll take a while.
<aesiamun> Openix: vmware isn't gonna work with this...too slow...
<brandon2> crimsun: on it
<aesiamun> Openix:  It's streaming video
<techie_> cables thanks again.
<navreet> Flannel, was clicking on the wrong link
<navreet> Flannel, thnx
<arooni> what is a good winamp reaplacement for ubuntu?
<Openix> aesiamun: have you tried
<techie_> cables thanks for the private info.
<aesiamun> no, but i only have 1GB of RAM in this box.
<cables> !winamp | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<aesiamun> i would think that would suck up ram like a motha...wouldn't it?
<jpoe> <arrenlex>:  ls -lc shows me the ctime information, but not the last user to modify it
<arooni> cables: which is better
<Openix> aesiamun: ok thought that would do
<cables> arooni, I have no idea.
<Artemis3> arooni, both are old, that ubotu info is outdated
<aesiamun> Openix: server or workstation?
<arrenlex> jpoe: Oh, I misunderstood what you wanted, sorry.
<arooni> Artemis3: which woudl you install?>
<Artemis3> arooni, maybe you want the trend: Amarok
<Openix> aesiamun: server
<aesiamun> Openix: I'll try it.
<jpoe> Ah, no prob .. thanks for the attempt though
<Openix> arooni: I run Exaile
<aesiamun> actually...i have a vmware server box, a 4100+ with 3GB...i wonder if the network would slow it down too much.  Thanks, i'll try it.
<Artemis3> ah yes, that too
<techie_> cables some of the installation says no such file etc.... so I wondered how much will work and how much will not.
<techie_> cables. not it is regenrating font cache
<Openix> aesiamun: cool, i always advocate virtual technologies over wine
<brandon2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380681
<techie_> setting up ttf-larabie-straight.... blablabla
<cables> techie_, that's what happened to me, and it worked. Just let it do its thing.
<aesiamun> Openix: yeah i wish we could virtualize 3d, then i could play eve again.
<techie_> ok
<brandon2> crimsun: this is taking a long time, I will give more if we can get it working
<TridenT_Boy3555> Hey all
<TridenT_Boy3555> I need a question answered now if possible.
<Openix> aesiamun: read that vmware have a 3d version coming out
<Vuen> hey guys, anyone know why i have a file in /media called ".hal-mtab-lock"?
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555, what's your Q?
<aesiamun> Openix: i saw a demo of that.  I'll believe it when it's not on youtube and is sitting in front of me :)
<Openix> aesiamun: lol
<Openix> yeah
<aesiamun> Openix: I'll renew my workstation license if it's that good.
<TridenT_Boy3555> I have a Asus P5L-MX motherboard, this motherboard has the Attansic L1 Gigabit NIC built-in. It did not work out of the box because of drivers in windows XP. Now will it work in Ubuntu? If not, I need a way to get the driver onto the ubuntu install...Also I need to know how to install it because I am a total "noob."
<Vuen> on a possibly related note, my cdrom won't mount. i put an ordinary data dvd in the drive, and it won't mount it or give me the pop up to view the files. i've tried a few different dvds that i know work. anyone know what's wrong?
<Openix> aesiamun: i run server cause its free
<aesiamun> Openix: I have both because workstation is more friendly when it comes to developers and really getting into the vm.
<Artemis3> TridenT_Boy3555, test booting from the ubuntu desktop cd to find out
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555, I have that exact same motherboard.
<Openix> aesiamun: k
<aesiamun> Openix: but server runs just as well for normal vms
<jonno> can i hook up a second monitor(dual monitor) and have it work automatically?
<TridenT_Boy3555> Billy: and
<jonno> or would i have to configure it?
<brandon2> crimsun: did you get the last url?
<aesiamun> crap...my ubuntu server says I'm not in the sudoers list.
<Artemis3> tehehehe
<techie_> cable what is a good program to burn an iso to cd?
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555, and I have XP installed.
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: either you are a very thoughtful person or you are just really wanting to see how long you can prolong your statements.
<techie_> or to open an iso in ubuntu?
<Openix> aesiamun: im impressed with vmware - but virtualbox is looking better everyday and is being included in feisty so i hear
<Artemis3> open as in viewing the contents?
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555, I'm just saying that that may not be your problem.
<jonno> Hey
<jonno> i have a question
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: Yea and
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: I installed drivers then it worked billy.
<cables> jonno, ask it
<jonno> can i hook up a second monitor(dual monitor) and have it work automatically?
<jonno> or would i have to configure it?
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555, what's your problem again?
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: Out of the box working in ubuntu
<Artemis3> i think file-roller can "extract" from iso too
<aesiamun> Openix: I tried xen but the 64bit xen kernel doesn't boot :(  Virtualbox looks good...Parallels is good too and the price is right...$80 is a steal especially because they give you a license that works in both windows and linux.
<techie_> cables... I have an iso that need to burn to cd or open, which program do you recommend to do so?
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: everything, like the NIC on the P5L-MX
<Openix> aesiamun: neat
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: because that sort of is helpful to have your NIC which is some-what uncommon to work out of the box since the CD that came with the motherboard does probably most likely not contain the Linux drivers for the NIC.
<crimsun> brandon2: busy atm, will look asap
<cables> techie_, just right click it, and click burn to disc. If that doesn't do it for you, you can use GnomeBaker
<brandon2> crimsun: no problem
<aesiamun> Openix: but i use parallels on my mac, vmware server on my vm server and about to use vmware server on this box.
<techie_> Cables.... thanks. the fonts still doing its thing!
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555, I don't think I can help.  Sorry.
<TridenT_Boy3555> mmm
<TridenT_Boy3555> well
<Episcopus> anyone willing to help with a wireless card problem in edgy?
<TridenT_Boy3555> You know of where I can get my drivers?
<arooni> how do i get the media codecs i need (MP3, ogg etc...)?
<techie_> cables.... it finally finished... how do I know whether those fonts you gave me worked or not?
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555: no.  I don't know.  Sorry.  Mine worked fairly well, with just a touch of tweaking of the xserver and alsa.
<crimsun> brandon2: can you set the levels for Master and PCM to both 100%, and also unmute LFE (and set it to 100%)?
<jonno> Cables
<cables> techie_, try a website, see how it looks... restart the browser first though
<cables> jonno, ?
<jonno> i asked
<techie_> ok. i will try right now
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555: have you tried the Asus homepage.
<Openix> arooni: http://www.openix.co.nz/nonfreemedia.php
<cables> jonno, that doesn't mean I can answer it. If someone can, they will. I was just telling you to ask your question to everyone.
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: working on it.
<brandon2> crimsun: no luck
<brandon2> crimsun: what about iec958?
<techie_> Cables... this is kind of interesting .... I have not even opened the browser but I noticed the following: My applications are now at the bottom of the monitor where before, it was all on top . strange but I had gotten used to it.
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: no drivers on asus homepage for linux
<sureshot> hey is there a way to run a make file like a line at a time to see why and ware your errors are
<techie_> but this way is better
<cables> techie, your applications menu?
<cables> techie, you can change any of that.
<billy> TridenT_Boy3555: hmm .... are you using Edgy?
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: don't have it installed yet...6.10
<crimsun> brandon2: you can try it, but it won't help (unless you have a _weird_ quirk)
<cables> techie_, everything is totally configurable. You can move *anything* to any panel.
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: If I did, I wouldn't be talking to you...I'd be out of business as far as communications via the internet would go.
<brandon2> crimsun: no luck
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: So yea, no clue if it's edgy or whatever
<techie_> Cables, yes but when you gave me those fonts, the whole monitor rearranged itself in a neater way. must be the fonts
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: I assume that is what you meant
<TridenT_Boy3555> billy: real nub here
<cables> techie_, that's really weird...
<cables> techie_, do you mean that the menus moved or something?
<cypher1> TridenT_Boy3555, lsb_release -c
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, then likely you'll need to try hg alsa-driver and back out one patch
<crimsun> brandon2: sudo aptitude install mercurial autoconf automake1.7
<sureshot> hey is there a way to run a make file like a line at a time to see why and ware your errors are
<TridenT_Boy3555>  cypher1: I'll try to remember that after I install ubuntu
<TridenT_Boy3555> Be back later, going to install
<techie_> well the microphone and applications, places and system were on the lower part when I first opened the browser now everything is back to normal they are on top
<Openix> sureshot: pipe the output to a file eg make install > error.txt
<brandon2> crimsun: done
<sureshot> thanke Openix
<techie_> cables maybe I touched something and I moved them without being aware.
<cables> techie_, either way, if you don't like where they are, you can move them.
<techie_> cables... but the browser looks now as clear as when I was using windows. and with the same bluish background... all very clear.
<crimsun> brandon2: hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver && hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel
<D7> how do I edit the colours of a controls section of a theme?
<techie_> cables. how do you move them.?
<techie_> just to know because I like them where they are.
<cables> techie_, you mean your panel menus? right click, uncheck Lock To Panel, right click again, click Move, move them.
<brandon2> crimsun: done
<techie_> cables. how do you have yours organized.... example applications places, system are top left and the sound and date is top right
<KeeNaF> hi guys
<sureshot> what does yacc -d grammer.y means when running make
<KeeNaF> im using x chat but i cant see da list of people ..
<crimsun> brandon2: now you'll need to use hgcompile. Remember the configure options.
<brandon2> crimsun: I do not
<scfort> hey people, I have an X-FI sound card and am not having luck making it work.  Have any of you had success?
<billy> Peace and Love to all earthlings.  Goodnight.
<Beverage> hey folks emergency...sord of...i installed ubuntu then windows xp onto a laptop, the laptop is using the windows boot menu and not giving me the option to boot into ubuntu how do i change this back to grub!?
<cables> techie_, i have my open windows list taskbar thingy at the bottom, along with force quit, show desktop, virtual desktops, and the trash, and I have my menus, notification area, clock, and shut down button, along with a bunch of monitors for batteries and stuff, at the top.
<arrenlex> !grub | Beverage
<ubotu> Beverage: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cables> !grub | Beverage
<arrenlex> *wins*
<sureshot> what does yacc -d grammar.y means when running make (misspelled grammar)
<cables> arrenlex, damn, didn't see that
<techie_> KeeNaf I had a similar situation and it was me... what you do is position your cursor so that you can slide the names and you will see them. right now the names are squeezed against the right side of your xchat window... you have to play around with it.
<kingv> i'm tried to install kubuntu, xbuntu, ubuntu..every time i start the install in normal or safe graphics my monitor shows me bunch of messed up color and i can't see anything..
<Beverage> arrenlex, thanlks
<Flannel> kingv: grab the alternate CD
<cables> Beverage, hey, I tried :)
<crimsun> brandon2: well, first you'll need to back out http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel/raw-rev/02d568a3f440
<KeeNaF> ahh .. got it .. TQ techie_ .. :)
<brandon2> crimsun: sorry I don't understand
<techie_> Keenaf... u are welcome
<kingv> flannel: from where ?
<KeeNaF> i still new in linux .. just install around 1 month and i enjoy it!
<KeeNaF> :)
<crimsun> brandon2: download it, then back it out using patch -p1 -R </path/to/patch
<Flannel> kingv: same place.
<kingv> flannel: what's the difference ?
<Flannel> kingv: if youre grabbing edgy, you'll need to click the "More install options" to get to it
<techie_> KeeNaf.. don't feel bad, I am just two days old doing this... sometimes you learn fast and other times you get stuck in the simplest things.
<bullgard3> What command will show the modules in my kernel?
<KeeNaF> yes .. that is rite
<KeeNaF> :)
<Flannel> kingv: once you've installed? nothing.  during install-- instead of being a liveCD, with an install command, you get a textmode GUI to install
<foutrelis> :)
<cypher1> bullgard3, lsmod
<techie_> CAbles. I don't know if you tell me. how do you have your icons organized on yours.
<Beverage> cables, thanks for your try :D if arrenlex had a heartattack you would have been my savior
<cables> techie_, I did, but i probably got your nick wrong
<techie_> Cables... I have everything on top except for the trash at the bottom.
<techie_> ah.
<techie_> tell me again.
<bullgard3> cypher1: Thank you.
<kingv> flannel: oh ok.. i will hop on and do that quickly .. thanks a lot for your help
<Episcopus> can't make my wireless card work in edgy. can anyone helo?
<cables> techie_, i have my open windows list taskbar thingy at the bottom, along with force quit, show desktop, virtual desktops, and the trash, and I have my menus, notification area, clock, and shut down button, along with a bunch of monitors for batteries and stuff, at the top
<cables> techie_, see that?
<techie_> Cables... thanks for everything I must go and zzzzzzzzzzzzz before my eyelashes fall off by themselves!!!
<p47> how did he rotate the images or windows like vista ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9UF4FKzsMk&mode=related&search=
<p47> how did he rotate the images or windows like vista ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9UF4FKzsMk&mode=related&search=
<brandon2> crimsun: do I save the contents as a .txt?  then do I run patch -p1 -R </home/patch.txt    ?
<crimsun> brandon2: sure, but your location is probably different
<Flannel> p47: #ubuntu-effects will get you all setup with XGL
<afflux> p47: at me its the windows-key and tab
<techie_> cables.... must run. Thanks to all the people in this channel. Everybody is always very helpful. I appreciate the input.
<D7> how can I edit the colours of the simple theme?
<techie_> bye for now.
<cables> techie_, bye
<bulmer> Episcopus: what kind of chip your wifi have?
<p47> afflux: ohh yeah that-s it
<p47> afflux: thank-s
<Hasrat_USA> hey ubunteros how are you all doing?
<Episcopus> bulmer: it's a prism 2.5 netgear ma311
<Episcopus> bulmer: supposed to be supported out of the box
<brandon2> crimsun: file to patch?
<crimsun> brandon2: yes, use the location where you placed it
<bulmer> Episcopus: what have you done so far to activate it?
<brandon2> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/380707
<Episcopus> bulmer: i had it completely functional yesterday, then i downloaded all of the updates that came out between yesterday and edgy's release and it quit working
<Episcopus> now iwconfig doesn't find it
<crimsun> brandon2: make sure you're inside the directory of alsa-kernel
<Episcopus> bulmer: and it isn't in my network list
<cables> Can anyone point me to the instructions on how to use the persistent liveCD?
<bulmer> Episcopus: how many directories you have under /lib/firmware?
<Episcopus> bulmer: how do i find out using the terminal?
<xerroz> I would like to install a minimal ubuntu base with full debugging symbols. Can anyone point me to a resource that may help? Or if anyone knows...
<brandon2> crimsun: done
<TridenT_Boy3555> Okay
<TridenT_Boy3555> Won't even boot
<TridenT_Boy3555> Gives me error
<bulmer> Episcopus: you can list it
<crimsun> brandon2: now use the hgcompile script
<bulmer> and count it
<TridenT_Boy3555> Worst part is I only got a A in Excite truck!1!
<brandon2> crimsun: from the alsa-kernel directory .... sudo ./hgcompile?
<thekidrio> anyone having problems with an ATI with herd 5?
<Episcopus> bulmer: 2 folders inside /lib/firmware. they are 2.6.17-10-generic and 2.6.17-11-generic
<TridenT_Boy3555> Anyone wanna help me out herE?
<crimsun> brandon2: no, from alsa-driver
<bulmer> Episcopus: do you see your old kernel amongst those directories?
<crimsun> brandon2: and don't use sudo
<thekidrio> i can't seem to get hardware excel working with ATI x1900 with herd 5
<thekidrio> i am using the drivers from ati.com
<Episcopus> bulmer: i don't know what the old kernel was, i just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday
<cypher1> TridenT_Boy3555, what is your problem ?
<bulmer> Episcopus: do a  uname -a
<bulmer> and match those to those dirs
<thekidrio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> thekidrio: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<Episcopus> bulmer: "... 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1
<arrenlex> !pastebin | thekidrio
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: gives me hda error
<ubotu> thekidrio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<MaartenLx> I just installed VMWare on Linux.... and am now proceeding to install Windows 2003 Server in a VM, just to play around with it. :)
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 353612
<bulmer> Episcopus: then look in the 17-10 directory, your older drivers should be there
<cypher1> TridenT_Boy3555, when did you get that error ?
<thekidrio> arrenlex: will do :)
<Episcopus> bulmer: and that bulmer: this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear says "Detected as eth0 and started working after modules.conf was edited (wlan0 to eth0)"  do i have to go somewhere and change wlan 0 to etho, or should that mean that it was already done?
<techie_> cables... I just came back because the following dawned on me! I have a friend who is also switching from windows to ubuntu soon, I would like to tell him about the fonts you sent me... can you give me the commands again and I will save them on some sort of editor so that I can tell him . I did not save the previous session before I left.
<Episcopus> bulmer: and there are lots of things in the 17-10 directory, but i don't know what they are
<bulmer> Episcopus: you have to figure out which one of those is for the netgear chip you have
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: about 3 minutes after I hit install
<bulmer> prism rather
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: on the intial boot screen
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: Or maybe it was after I said check CD
<K3nto> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TridenT_Boy3555> cypher1: not sure which
<techie_> I guess cables is gone....
<Episcopus> bulmer: ok, should be fun.  if i figure it out, then what
<techie_> good night you all...
<bulmer> Episcopus: why did you have to upgrade ?
<brandon2> crimsun: done
<Episcopus> i wanted to install opera and couldn't because of unmet dependencies
<K3nto> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<Episcopus> bulmer: i wanted to install opera and couldn't because of unmet dependencies
<bulmer> Episcopus: well...what does iwconfig -a show?
<K3nto> is soudblaster or alsa better
<crimsun> brandon2: installed, too? (sudo make install-modules && sudo depmod -e)
<arooni> hey folks...
<arooni> where are apps installed by default
<Episcopus> bulmer: no such device
<bulmer> Episcopus: well...what does iwconfig  show?
<gyaresu> K3nto: alsa is the sound engine.
<arooni> eclipse for isntance
<arooni> where do i find that....
<brandon2> crimsun: reboot?
<arrenlex> !eclipse | arooni
<arooni> and how do i search for eclipse if i didnt know where it was located
<K3nto> gyaresu: i just selecte soundblaster and its working
<ubotu> arooni: eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<arooni> or any program directory
<Episcopus> bulmer: lo - no wireless extensions; wlan0 - no wireless extensions; sit0 - no wireless extensions
<arrenlex> !synaptic | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<crimsun> brandon2: yes
<arooni> ok arrenlex i have eclipse on my comptuer already
<arooni> and its installed
<gyaresu> K3nto: good.
<bulmer> Episcopus: it looks like wlan0 is your nic for wireless
<arooni> the issue is where to find the program directory
<arooni> and specifically where teh plugins dir is
<arrenlex> /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<TridenT_Boy3555> He;;p??
<TridenT_Boy3555> help?
<Episcopus> bulmer: i figured, but there is nothing there and i don't know how to associate the wlan0 and my card
<K3nto> gyaresu: are there any real differences between the two?
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: hmmm?
<arrenlex> arooni: You can type "dpkg -L <name of program>" in the console to list files in a package.
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: hda error before I get to install
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: somethin' about logical boot error I think
<bulmer> Episcopus: use of dmesg, lshw will give you a hint to your wireless
<gyaresu> K3nto: soundblaster is just the sound card. I wasn't following what you were doing but I'm pretty sure you just changed the sound device to the soundblaster. That's why it works now.
<K3nto> ok
<K3nto> !reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: Can you be more specific please.
<K3nto> !ms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell K3nto about ubotu
<thoreauputic> !botabuse > K3nto
<K3nto> !ubotu | K3nto
<gyaresu> K3nto: stop doing that in the channel.
<K3nto> ok
<Episcopus> bulmer: lshw says network disabled; description: ethernet interface; product: prism 2.5 wavelan chispet; ...; logical name wlan0; ...
<clark07> how can i open .rar archives?
<TridenT_Boy3555> About which part?
<mackinac> K3nto:   selecting "soundblaster" probably gives you OSS instead of ALSA
<gyaresu> clark07: unrar
<TridenT_Boy3555> The errors or what?
<clark07> thank you : ) gyaresu
<gyaresu> clark07: welcome.
<brandon2> crimsun: no luck
<crimsun> brandon2: amixer output?
<K3nto> i have a memory card reader built into my computer. why does it only work with SD cards and not memory sticks?
<K3nto> with ubuntu
<Episcopus> bulmer: so, my wlan card show up as an ethernet interface. could that be a problem?
<gyaresu> K3nto: what type of memory stick do you mean? USB?
<K3nto> no
<bulmer> Episcopus: i dont believe so
<K3nto> the reader is built in
<gyaresu> Episcopus: not if you want networking with it.
<K3nto> i just push the memory stick in
<mackinac> memory stick as in Sony's ?
<K3nto> sony memory stick
<Episcopus> bulmer; gyaresu: ok, what should i try next then?
<K3nto> yeah its a medium format
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: ....
<brandon2> crimsun: pastebin not responding
<gyaresu> K3nto: and when you do that it should register. check out the end of 'dmesg'. There should be '/dev/sda1' or somesuch.
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: more specific about what
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: yes.
<arooni> ive got three files i need to write to /lib/eclipse/plugins.... but when i copy file over to the destination i get the error ' you dont have persmission to write to this folder'
<bulmer> Episcopus: you need to load the driver  again look in the  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<arooni> any ideas?
<crimsun> brandon2: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: If you want help then you need to phrase it as a question.
<K3nto> gyaresu: what?
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: lol
<bulmer> arooni: you see who owns that dir
<arooni> bulmer: well i own everything i just installed linux today
<brandon2> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8502/
<gyaresu> K3nto: from a terminal run the command 'dmesg'
<arrenlex> !sudo | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<K3nto> ok
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: can you be more specific???
<bulmer> arooni: you believed you do, which user you are logged on?
<arooni> bulmer: chasetoys.. a user account
<crimsun> brandon2: amixer set 'IEC958' mute
<arooni> bulmer: i know how sudo works... but if youre trying to drag files grahpically, theres no place to type sudo in
<bulmer> arooni: then does chasetoys own that directory you want to write to?
<bulmer> arooni: then use the command line
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: Are you joking? If you have a problem (which is why you said 'help') then I imagine you might need to state what the problem is.
<arooni> bulmer: theres no way to do it with the drag & drop?
<arooni> sudo that is
<brandon2> crimsun: done, no sound
<Episcopus> bulmer: what does 'uname -r' mean
<K3nto> gyaresu: ok. i should look for...
<bulmer> Episcopus: man uname
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, we'll need to modify something. Sec.
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: won't boot..won't go to install even
<cypher1> arooni, may be you do "sudo nautilius" and try.. not sure whether it will work
<Openix> arooni: to do things as root in natilus type   gksudo nautilus
<Episcopus> bulmer: got it, sorry
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: I cannot load install for ubuntu... I try and I get errors before I get the option to install
<crimsun> brandon2: which gateway model did you say yours is?
<bulmer> Episcopus: none to be sorry about, you just have to do a little more
<brandon2> mx3414
<brandon2> crimsun: Mx3414
<gyaresu> K3nto: If you plug the USB stick in then it will register at the end of 'dmesg'. Try that.
<K3nto> gyaresu: it isnt a usb stick
<crimsun> brandon2: please pastebin the contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: Are you able to run the LiveCD?
<K3nto> but i know what u r saying i think
<gyaresu> K3nto: Sony chewing gum stick? Little blue thing?
<arooni> cypher1: what does sudo nautilus do
<mackinac> gyaresu:   "memory stick" is a Sony memory card
<cypher1> arooni, it starts the nautilus with root permissions
<Openix> arooni: with nautilus  it should be gksudo
<Episcopus> bulmer: i am probably not entering the right commands into the terminal... i should be entering "lib/firmware/'uname -r'/" right now, or something different?
<K3nto> gyaresu: yes
<arooni> Openix: what is gksudo
<brandon2> crimsun: empty?
<gyaresu> mackinac: I have no idea what that is. There are so many formats. Is it just flash memory in a proprietary enclosure?
<mackinac> gyaresu:   yes
<crimsun> brandon2: err, it can't be empty. cat it
<Openix> arooni: gksudo is the gui version of sudo
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: haven't tried.
<brandon2> crimsun: brandon@brandon-laptop:~$ gedit /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<gyaresu> K3nto: you need to run 'lspci' to see if it's recognised.
<mackinac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_stick
<bulmer> Episcopus: its backtick not forward ticks
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: So what are you installing from?
<crimsun> brandon2: no, use cat from the Terminal
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: the install cd...
<K3nto> ok
<jfenwick> anyone know what the library is for the gtk C header files?
<Openix> arooni: if you work in the console text only sudo is fine but for the gnome gui it should be gksudo
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: So which CD have you got? (let's start from the beginning.)
<arrenlex> jfenwick: Compiling from source? apt-get install build-essential
<brandon2> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8503/
<niyanta> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu in my compay presario 3000z laptop. Right now the screen resolution is 1024x768. How do I change it to 1280x800?
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: the install cd
<arrenlex> !fixres | niyanta
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: the 64-bit one
<ubotu> niyanta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Openix> jfenwick: i think its just gtk.h
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: So you are trying to install the 64bit version?
<the_stig> Hey can someone help me wiht installing ubuntu ISO without burning it onto a cd
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: yea
<K3nto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: You are new to linux?
<TridenT_Boy3555> the_stig: nice name
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: Some-what
<Episcopus> bulmer: i switched to backticks and the only result was now the command line shows ">" and nothing else. should it take a while for a reaction?
<the_stig> thanks:D
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: used it before and stuff but never really full time and got to learn how to use it etc
<p47> before I can capture somting with the mouse a image capture but now I don't know how
<arrenlex> Episcopus: You didn't end one of your backticks.
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: You should just install the 32bit version.
<p47> do you know how ?
<bulmer> Episcopus: you need to load the driver  again look in the  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  <-- cut and paste this
<jfenwick> Openix: where is that located?
<arrenlex> Episcopus: It's not doing anything. Cancel it with control+c and fix it.
<the_stig> Any ideas?
<dobblego> how do I set the refresh rate of the login screen? my monitor doesn't like it
<mackinac> !install > the_stig
<K3nto> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8504/
<K3nto> it picks up the reader alright
<gkelly> is anyone here familiar in setting up XGL on a Ubuntu 64 bit OS?
<Episcopus> bulmer: can't copy/paste, different machine
<snax> is there a special channel for discussing feisty?
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download get that or the kubuntu version.
<K3nto> #feisty
<jfenwick> Openix: the problem is I looked in my /usr/include and I can't find gtk.h so where would it be located, or what package do I need to download to get it?
<K3nto> lol
<K3nto> not sure
<mackinac> snax - #ubuntu+1
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: what the heck is kubuntu??
<Openix> jfenick: im not sure if its installed by default, you may have to install the gtk library and / or dev packages
<bulmer> Episcopus: use   `   its below ~ on the left of 1 key
<Episcopus> bulmer: finally did it right and have a list
<gkelly> does anyone know a website for what i said above?
<gkelly> i have looked at forums
<gyaresu> TridenT_Boy3555: ubuntu with KDE rather than Gnome (but you end up mixing and matching bits anyway)
<ChaseCharleville> hi
<gkelly> hi
<Openix> jfenwick: im not sure if its installed by default, you may have to install the gtk library and / or dev packages
<ChaseCharleville> I can't figure out how to boot from a cd to install ubuntu
<gkelly> do you have the live cd?
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: downin' at 550kbps
<ChaseCharleville> What's that
<K3nto> gyaresu: did you see my link?
<mackinac> gkelly, I'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<gkelly> ok ty
<gkelly> just a min chase
<gkelly> i will get a link for you
<ChaseCharleville> i wrote the iso to a disk
<crimsun> brandon2: is this with headphones or...?
<ChaseCharleville> and it didn't work when i tryed to boot from it
<gyaresu> K3nto: http://www.thisishull.net/showthread.php?t=245904
<K3nto> ty
<mackinac> gkelly:  sry, i mean #ubuntu-effects
<gkelly> ok
<TridenT_Boy3555> On another note I FINALLY GOT A S rank on excite racer for the freaking canada river run map
<gkelly> hey chase
<TridenT_Boy3555> God did it take forever
<brandon2> crimsun: headphones and speakers both don't work
<brandon2> crimsun: I have been trying both with each change
<gyaresu> K3nto: just a quick google for R5C592 which was in the memory stick line of your pastebin.
<gkelly> chase you there?
<gyaresu> K3nto: unsupported.
<Episcopus> bulmer: the list is about 40 items, none indicate prism2 in their names
<ChaseCharleville> yeha
<ChaseCharleville> i am
<ChaseCharleville> ok i put in the cd and the ubuntu splash came up
<ChaseCharleville> "DiskTree"
<brandon2> crimsun: people with mx3410 and mx3416 have same problem I believe
<bulmer> Episcopus: it may not be named as prism2 ..google for whats the name for prism2 drivers
<Openix> jfenwick: check this out http://www.howtoforge.org/apt_file_debian_ubuntu
<gkelly> hey
<ChaseCharleville> yeah
<gkelly> ok
<gkelly> did it load to the login?
<jfenwick> Openix: thanks
<ChaseCharleville> No
<gkelly> hey
<gkelly> i pmd you
<gkelly> look on the side
<gkelly> i will talk to you there
<gkelly> hey
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<gkelly> what was that forum category again?
<gkelly> something effect?
<mackinac> the channel was #ubuntu-effects
<gkelly> alright ty
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, there's no straightforward way to get your sound working. I'll forward this bug, and we'll need to work on it. It requires code changes to patch_
<Episcopus> bulmer: should be prism2_pci or hostap_pci, neither are in my list
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly
<crimsun> sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c, even.
<ChaseCharleville> i pmed you
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly
<gkelly> ya
<ChaseCharleville> talk to you on the pm
<brandon2> crimsun: ok, sounds good.  Is there anything else you need from me?
<crimsun> brandon2: not atm
<brandon2> crimsun: have paypal?
<bulmer> Episcopus: lsmod |grep hostap  and see if its loaded...if not then get the driver from some repositories and load it via modprobe
<crimsun> brandon2: no need to pay. I'm ubuntu's alsa maintainer.
<albacker> what are some apps for editing .avi/.mpg videos under ubuntu ?!
<brandon2> crimsun: I noticed that.  I appreciate all of your help.
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly
<perplexity> Is there any way to blacklist a driver when booting the Desktop LiveCD? I have an odd piece of hardware in a box and the default bttv probing locks the box solid, can I prevent Ubuntu from probing the bttv driver on bootup of the CD? (I can configure it properly once it's loaded)
<ChaseCharleville> are oyu there?
<gkelly> ya
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<gkelly> ya
<brandon2> crimsun: if you need to get in touch about this (brandoncolorado gmail) or brandoncolorado in forums.
<ChaseCharleville> i sent you a pm
<crimsun> brandon2: ok, I'll note the gmail for CCs
<gkelly> you arnet showing up
<gkelly> o well
<gkelly> i will talk to you here
<brandon2> crimsun: sounds great, thanks again
<gyaresu> ChaseCharleville: gkelly If you're not registered then you can't pm.
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<gkelly> alright
<gkelly> do you ahve a 64 bit proc?
<ChaseCharleville> idk
<gkelly> lol
<Episcopus> bulmer: hostap_pci - 59152 - 0; hostap - 123012 - 1 - hostap_pci; ieee80211_crypt - 7552 - 1 - hostap
<ChaseCharleville> i wrote the iso to a cd
<gkelly> whats your proc?
<gkelly> amd
<gkelly> or intel
<sanityx> is there a way to see the size of a folder and all the files it contains?
<gkelly> right click on it
<ChaseCharleville> intel
<gkelly> and choose properties
<gkelly> ok
<Jolyon> ...
<gkelly> pentium 4?
<ChaseCharleville> 3 or 4
<sanityx> i meant in the terminal
<gkelly> ok
<ChaseCharleville> cant remember
<gkelly> alright let me get link
<gkelly> for you to download
<gkelly> just a min
<ChaseCharleville> download what
<ChaseCharleville> the iso?
<lordmaynoth> w00t
<mackinac> private messaging is disabled on FreeNode if your nickname isn't registered with nickserv
<mackinac> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gyaresu> gkelly: ChaseCharleville Could you guys preface your nicks so the rest of us know who you're talking to please. It just gets a little noisy in here is all.
<lordmaynoth> I just got openoffice 2.1 working
<brandon2> crimsun: have a good night, shoot me an email if you need any more outputs
<gkelly> chaos
<gkelly> http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<gkelly> download the image to your desktop
<mackinac> !enter | gkelly
<ubotu> gkelly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Episcopus> bulmer: 0 means off, doesn't it
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly: I have it downloaded
<TridenT_Boy3555> Hey guys, what are some games on ubuntu..?
<gkelly> ok
<gkelly> that same one
<gkelly> how you burn it?
<ChaseCharleville> yes
<gkelly> what program you use
<gyaresu> !offtopic | TridenT_Boy3555
<ubotu> TridenT_Boy3555: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jolyon> Who  can help me ?
<ChaseCharleville> I wrote it to a disk
<gkelly> i know
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<TridenT_Boy3555> gyaresu: lol
<gkelly> but you have to use a ISO burner
<ChaseCharleville> i used infra recorder
<gyaresu> Jolyon: What's the problem?
<gkelly> its made for burning iso's?
<ChaseCharleville> the ubuntu website recomended it
<ChaseCharleville> lol
<gkelly> lol ok, well try imgburn
<gkelly> idk
<gkelly> does the cd load at all?
<K3nto> gyaresu: so until sony learns to share, there wont really be a stable driver
<ChaseCharleville> yeah the ubuntu splash screen thingy comes up when i put the cd in
<dobblego> is it possible to change the refresh rate of the login screen?
<ChaseCharleville> the DiscTree
<Jolyon> Gdk Warning locale not supported by Xlib
<gyaresu> K3nto: Put them on your list of manafacturers not to buy from.
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: is your computer set to boot from cd drive?
<gkelly> ok
<ChaseCharleville> That's what I want to know
<ChaseCharleville> how to do it
<gkelly> you know how to get in bios?
<ChaseCharleville> no
<ChaseCharleville> how
<gkelly> lol
<gkelly> umm, there is f4, f12
<gkelly> try f12
<gyaresu> Jolyon: What were you doing when that happened.
<gkelly> when your computer starts up
<ChaseCharleville> yeah
<gkelly> 'right at the beginning
<ChaseCharleville> i tryed that
<gkelly> whats your computer?
<gkelly> dell?
<gkelly> hp?
<ChaseCharleville> dell
<gkelly> ok
<ChaseCharleville> xps
<gkelly> i think they are f2
<gkelly> or f4
<gkelly> they usually say at bootup
<ChaseCharleville> its F12
<_cerberus_> does anyone know what package I have to install in order to get v4l2-common.h?
<ChaseCharleville> lol
<gkelly> ok lol
<gkelly> then f12
<gkelly> press it
<ChaseCharleville> heh
<gkelly> and it should let you into bios
<ChaseCharleville> ok i will
<gkelly> then you just change the boot order
<gkelly> to make the cd drive first
<ChaseCharleville> oh
<ChaseCharleville> well
<gkelly> then it should work,
<gyaresu> !enter > gkelly
<ChaseCharleville> F12 isnt the bios then
<mackinac> why don't you two type "/join #gkelly" and dominate that channel instead? ;)
<Episcopus> ChaseChaleville: could be f8, that's what it is on both of my windows machines
<gkelly> excellent suggestoion lol
<gkelly> he siad its f12
<ChaseCharleville> ill try F2, F4, F8 and F12 in the 3 seconds i have
<gkelly> not f8
<gkelly> thats windows
<brandon2> I just added the generic kernel for troubleshooting, is it ok to keep using this kernel?
<ChaseCharleville> i have windows...
<gyaresu> brandon2: it's the kernel of choice.
<gkelly> ya, then tyr the f12 key or whatever
<_cerberus_> does anyone know what package I have to install in order to get v4l2-common.h?
<brandon2> gyaresu: ok thanks, is it possible/necessary to delete some of the others listed in GRUB?
<emet> is there anyway to create a distributed apt repository?
<ChaseCharleville> let me reboot
<gkelly> k
<ChaseCharleville> ill be back
<perplexity> _cerberus_ have you searched http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/ ?
<K3nto> gyaresu: haha can do
<_cerberus_> perplexity, I'll have a look
<gyaresu> brandon2: 'dpkg --get-selections |grep image' Then 'apt-get remove' the ones you don't need. That's the clean way.
<gyaresu> brandon2: just make sure that 'uname -a' you leave the one you're currently using :)
<brandon2> gyaresu:  doesn't this seem like too many?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8506/
<colbert> Hi I'm following this Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto     What is the terminal command for "Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source" ??
<gyaresu>  brandon2 are you using the linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic kernel at the moment?
<_cerberus_> perplexity, packages.ubuntulinux.org says it can't find it in any package for breezy
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly?
<brandon2> gyaresu: I think so, we downloaded generic just a while ago.
<darkcommon> hi
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly are you there?
<gyaresu> brandon2: 'uname -a' that will tell you. How old is the laptop? the -386 is for old machines.
<ChaseCharleville> ok...
<ChaseCharleville> anyone know where gkelly went?
<gkelly> hey
<brandon2> gyaresu: 2.6.17-11-generic
<brandon2>    (laptop is less than 1 year old)
<gkelly> i am back
<ChaseCharleville> oh
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: did you get into your bios
<darkcommon> gyaresu Talking about generic... AMD64 is the generic kernel??
<ChaseCharleville> my choices at startup were F2: Setup and F12: Boot Menu
<ChaseCharleville> i went to boot menu
<gkelly> ya, ok
<ChaseCharleville> and my choices in there were
<gyaresu> brandon2: then get rid of all the other linux-image ones and linux-image-386
<darkcommon> F2= Bios Setup F12 = Boot Menu (select the booting drive"
<gkelly> boot menu
<gyaresu> darkcommon: Sorry. I don't understand your question?
<gkelly> you would want to put cd first
<brandon2> gyaresu apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<GreyGhost> hello guys... i updated my Edgy to a new kernel using the update manager ...but something seems to have gone wrong ..it did update the kernel and stuff fine.. but i still have the old kernel in the GRUB boot entry.. can i safely just delete thoose entries?
<brandon2> gyaresu: like that?
<gkelly> brb
<gyaresu> brandon2: Yep.
<darkcommon> GreyGhosy yep
<perplexity> _cerberus_ looks like you need a newer distribution. It's available in Dapper +
<ChaseCharleville> *Onboard SATA Hard Drive  *Onboard or USB CD-ROM Drive   *System Setup  * HardDrive Diagnostics  and *Boot to Utility Partition
<GreyGhost> darkcommon ,ok thanks :)
<ChaseCharleville> those were my choices in boot menu
<gyaresu> brandon2: or add all the packages on one line so you don't have to wait. Just leave a space in between them on the line.
<darkcommon> GreyGhosy, or best, comment the lines of the olds kernels
<GreyGhost> darkcommon ,ahh ok :)
<darkcommon> no problemo!!
<_cerberus_> any chance of a backport of the required package? updating isn't really a option (dial up)
<colbert> Hi I'm following this Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto     What is the terminal command for "Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source" ??
<gyaresu> GreyGhost: darkcommon Um. NO. apt-get remove them...
<GreyGhost> gyaresu hmm .. and that wont harm the system right?
<darkcommon> gyaresu... REMOVE GRUB???
<perplexity> _cerberus_ the required package is the kernel.. so yes you can probably do it, even so it's going to be a 20MB download
<ChaseCharleville> any tips?
<gyaresu> darkcommon: GreyGhost I've just been showing brandon2 how to safely get rid of old kernels.
<_cerberus_> better than a 700Mb download though, cheers.
<ChaseCharleville> Yes? No?
<gkelly> back
<GreyGhost> gyaresu ,ahh..ok .. i'll read back then ..
<darkcommon> ammm...
<ChaseCharleville> gkelly
<gkelly> ya
<gyaresu> darkcommon: GreyGhost It will do it cleanly and remove grub entrys etc.
<ChaseCharleville> i put in my choices in boot menu up there
<arooni> i need: PyGTK 		(version 2.0 or higher), GTK		(version 2.4 or higher), and i'm not sure how i can get these.... sudo apt-get install odesnt find them
<ChaseCharleville> scroll up
<darkcommon> gyaresu well....
<LordLimecat> yo
<LordLimecat> havin a bit of an annoying issue
<gkelly> well
<LordLimecat> every time i open add/remove...
<gkelly> i will tell you right now, put cd first, then your hard drive
<darkcommon> arooni "sudo aptitude search pygtk" "sudo aptitude search gtk"
<LordLimecat> it says that the list of apps is out of date
<brandon2> gyaresu: can linux-generic go?
<LordLimecat> and i need to reload
<ChaseCharleville> but how do i do that
<LordLimecat> and i do
<LordLimecat> but it doesnt stop asking
<darkcommon> arooni and instal the package more closer for u
<LordLimecat> ive run apt-get update as well,
<arooni> darkcommon: what is this aptitude thing
<ChaseCharleville> all i can do is select which one and enter
<gyaresu> brandon2: (be verbose please) You mean this one: linux-image-generic ? Then no.
<darkcommon> aptitude search" search and package on the repos
<ChaseCharleville> should I go to F2 instead?
<ChaseCharleville> its setup
<ChaseCharleville> there's a bunch of stuff in there
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: if you hit f2 and enter your bios, you should be able to change your boot order
<darkcommon> ChaseCharleville F2 is Bios Setup
<ChaseCharleville>  Ok
<ChaseCharleville> then where do i go in there
<brandon2> gyaresu: yes thank you
<gyaresu> brandon2: np
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,tried using the Synaptic "Refresh " or whatever opton rather than rnning apt-get update?
<brandon2> gyaresu: I am going to restart and check out the new clean GRUB :)
<LordLimecat> reload?
<LordLimecat> yes
<gyaresu> brandon2: see you soon ;)
<LordLimecat> many times
<LordLimecat> and synaptic doesnt have the issue
<GreyGhost> hmm..weird..
<LordLimecat> nor does apt-get
<darkcommon> GreyGhost "Refresh" and "apt-get update" its the same
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: it's different in every computer, look for something that says boot or boot order or boot device or something like that
<ChaseCharleville> Ok
<ChaseCharleville> thanks mate
<rapid_> is allowing sshd connections a matter of opening the port in /etc/services?
<ChaseCharleville> ill try
<LordLimecat> and its only fetching 13bytes
<ChaseCharleville> wait
<GreyGhost> darkcommon ,oh k.. i just thought that the may mantain separate logs of their own..
<ChaseCharleville> what order?
<gyaresu> rapid_: you need to start the sshd service. Have you done that?
<LordLimecat> aptitude update, apt-get update, add/remove-->reload, and synaptic-->reload
<LordLimecat> all run
<LordLimecat> but only add/remove complains when its opened
<darkcommon> LordLimecat yep
<LordLimecat> the otehrs are fine
<gyaresu> rapid_: that file doesn't 'open ports' btw.
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: 1st should be cd drive, then hard disk. your computer has to try to boot from your cd drive to run the intsall disk
<rapid_> gyaresu, no, ill do that now, I just have to go inside to do it
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: i will be hear when you get back, give it a shot
<ChaseCharleville> and leave the rest alone?
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<Episcopus> but use my name whenyou come back
<darkcommon> Episcopus, or pushing F12 to select CDROM, its more simply
<ChaseCharleville> be back in a jiff
<ChaseCharleville> yeha but it dosen't work if i select cd-rom
<Episcopus> darkcommon: i know, but it should be set to boot from cd first anyway
<emet> can you open realmedia files in linux?
<ChaseCharleville> use Episcopus as my nickname?
<Episcopus> no, come in and say my name before talking
<arooni> how do i list *all* commandsi ever typed in
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,lets try something weird.. backup ur sources.list ?
<Episcopus> so i know you are back
<ChaseCharleville> oh ok
<arooni> to command line
<ChaseCharleville> see you
<LordLimecat> its backed up
<darkcommon> emet "sudo apt-get install realplayer2
<LordLimecat> actually, i changed it, and i wonder if that could cause it?
<darkcommon> emet "sudo apt-get install realplayer"
<gyaresu> rapid_: 'sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults' then 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start'
<Rasiote> hi guys
<rapid_> gyaresu, cool. thanks.
<darkcommon> emet Yes, I can
<gyaresu> rapid_: np.
<corevette> what is the best video editing software for linux?
<LordLimecat> backed up
<darkcommon> corevette "Kino"
<emet> darkcommon, cool
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,just in case som,ething goes wrong ... ;) then open it and get rid of all the entries ... *remmebr make sure u have a proper backup of the list*
<darkcommon> emet no problemo
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> i have many
<ghatak> i am problem with my NVIDIA drivers, when i run it compiles fine and then works fine too, but when i restart PC, the X does not start, and i have recompile the driver to use it. It complains that API is of diffirent version than kernel. If i run the downloaded driver from NVIDIA site then it will compile and run fine but wont work at restart. Help please .....!!!
<xerroz> I would like to install a minimal ubuntu base with full debugging symbols. Can anyone point me to a resource that may help? Or if anyone knows...
<GreyGhost>  LordLimecat ,and make sure u know where it is ;)
<LordLimecat> i do :)
<LordLimecat> just...rm the file and re-create
<LordLimecat> ?
<darkcommon> ghatak... search a new version of the Debian package.(if any)
<corevette> what are the major cons of xfce?
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,once u empty the list off all the entries ..save the file ..
<LordLimecat> its totally cleared
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,dont delet e the file.. just delete the entries
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,ok then .. sudo apt-get update
<Episcopus> bulmer: i posted what appears when i did "lsmod |grep hostap" it doesn't mean anything to me though, so i am stuck. are you still here?
<LordLimecat> (toolate o.0)
<gyaresu> darkcommon: ghatak Your advice is less than acurate here at the moment...
<GreyGhost> then put back an empty file with the same name ;)
<gyaresu> ghatak: I'll help you if you would like.
<arooni> how do i make something happen on startup?
<ChaseCharleville> Episcopus
<LordLimecat> wait, how did it know where to update from o.0
<ghatak> darkcommon: there is a debian package for the driver, i upgraded because the version that came with Ubuntu gave some strange link raster lines on screen
<LordLimecat> the file is empty!
<LordLimecat> o.0
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: did it work
<ghatak> gyaresu: yes please
<ChaseCharleville> No.
<darkcommon> arooni System > Administration > Sessions there is a tab to add it
<ChaseCharleville> I found the boot order and i changed it
<corevette> arooni: system > preferences > sessions, then go to startups tab
<ChaseCharleville> then rrebooted agaun
<LordLimecat> it found stuff to update o.0
<LordLimecat> or rather
<ChaseCharleville> and it just booted windows again
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,oh k .. did u run apt-get update?
<LordLimecat> yea
<Episcopus> ChasCharleville: ok, still wouldn't go from disk?
<ChaseCharleville> nope
<LordLimecat> and yet the issue persists
<ChaseCharleville> made cd drive the first prioritah
<gyaresu> ghatak: So have you added the extra repos?
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,then open it back up and then copy paste the stuff outa ur backup
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: did you check your md5 checksums before burning your disk?
<ChaseCharleville> then hard disk
<colbert> Does anyone know what to type in terminal to do this: "Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source" ???
<ChaseCharleville> how do i do that?
<darkcommon> ChaseCharleville see the PM
<arooni> where should i put program files
<arooni> like gmail notifier
<arooni> that i downloaded
<darkcommon> ChaseCharleville I will transfer you a boot floppy
<arooni> and want to run on startup
<ghatak> gyaresu: oh, i think it is already there, i can search again
<gyaresu> colbert: did you donwload the lm-sensors source files?
<arooni> right now its in /tmp
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,and then again "update" this had solved my problem with apt where it gave me weird errors.. maybe it;'ll work for this too ..
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: there is a page that explains it linked to the howtoburniso page
<colbert> gyaresu: Yes
<ChaseCharleville> howtoburniso page?
<ChaseCharleville> on the ubuntu site?
<LordLimecat> but how the heck did ubuntu still find servers to update from with an empty file
<LordLimecat> does it have a backup of its own?
<gyaresu> ghatak: Have you followed the nvidia instructions?
<gyaresu> ghatak: I mean the ubuntu ones.
<LordLimecat> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<LordLimecat> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<LordLimecat> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: yes, the HowToBurnIso page that told you to use infra recorder
<krishna> hi
<LordLimecat> this is probably my fault
<LordLimecat> one sec
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,it shouldn't it'll just pretty much try to update to emptyness..
<gyaresu> colbert: so have you unpacked them and gone into that directory? that script is probably in there.
<ghatak> gyaresu: no i have not, i am just looking for them on Wiki now
<LordLimecat> but it didnt!
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell ghatak about nvidia
<LordLimecat> it listed all the default servers
<ChaseCharleville> ok
<LordLimecat> and updated from there
<NSolarz> hey i need some help using ndiswrapper in eft
<krishna> I have a quick question... is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: are you trying to use edgy or dapper
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat .weird... for me ..it just started with reading package tingys.. and then ended in a few lines..
<ChaseCharleville> uhh
<krishna> i want to remove the switcher from the taskbar - but still want to use the multiple workspaces
<Episcopus> 6.10 or 6.06
<snake_> hi all. when i try to install k3d from adept it says to me could not commit changes. what can i do??
<krishna> 6.10
<colbert> gyaresu: I used sudo apt-get install lm-sensors, it finished and now how do I know where the directory is ??
<kingv> flannel: i just installed it and colors were all messed up again... so i loged in to tty2.. anything that i could fix from here ?
<Episcopus> sorry krishna, that was directed to ChaseCharleville. i am too new to help with most things
<gyaresu> colbert: Do you have a link to the info I assume you are following. Or more information.
<NSolarz> how do i use ndiswrapper in 6.10?
<snake_> hi all. when i try to install k3d from adept it says to me could not commit changes. what can i do??
<arooni> is there anything better than chatzilla for IRC for ubuntu?
<colbert> gyaresu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ChaseCharleville> Hold on Episcopus
<ChaseCharleville> do you have AIM?
<arooni> please tell me there is.... im installing firefox plugins all the tiem
<GreyGhost> snake_ u had sudo right?
<LordLimecat> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<LordLimecat> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ChaseCharleville> It's hard to see in all the text in here
<Episcopus> yes, i do
<snake_> yes
<LordLimecat> there are no duplicates int he sources.list
<ChaseCharleville> S/N?
<snake_> yes*
<LordLimecat> nor overlapping repos
<Episcopus> pm  me
<ChaseCharleville> i did
<gyaresu> !wifi |NSolarz
<ubotu> NSolarz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NSolarz> ty
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,just do what i said previously ..clear it up and run apt-get update.. and then add all the repos again ..i've had this warning before too..
<ChaseCharleville> I cant pm
<ChaseCharleville> im not registered
<krishna> anyone have an idea how I can do it?
<krishna> *switch workspaces using keyboard shortcuts
<darkcommon> -.-'
<gyaresu> krishna: from gnome?
<snake_> any idea of the problem
<snake_> ??
<krishna> ya
<GreyGhost> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Episcopus> ChaseCharleville: ocdavid141
<krishna> i don't understand?
<gyaresu> snake_: you mean k3b?
<darkcommon> GreyGhost xD
<LordLimecat> its STILL givin that error after clear & reload #2
<LordLimecat> one sec
<snake_> no k3d
<GreyGhost> krishna ,sorry ..
<GreyGhost> shouldnt ubotu know that??
<GreyGhost> bbiab .. lunch
<LordLimecat> im going to clear the contents of the folder /var/lib/apt/lists
<LordLimecat> it alppears to be all of my repos
<LordLimecat> any...objections?
<happyface0> I just installed Ubuntu and now after the splash screen all I see is flashing colors, and ctr+alt+f keys are impossible to read because it is a squished resolution or something. I can run with the 'single' command line option in Grub, but can't figure out how to fix the flashyness. I ran the xconfig and no luck with that. Can someone help?
<snake_> k3d: 3d modeling and animation system
<gyaresu> snake_: sorry no.
<snake_> ok thanx
<darkcommon> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<darkcommon> krishna
<panfist> could anyone help me out configuring my wireless card using ndiswrapper? ive read many forum threads, all the documentation and i still have problems
<krishna> ya
<r00tintheb0x> how can i adjust my volume?
<darkcommon> krishna http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8511/
<gyaresu> !sound > r00tintheb0x
<GreyGhost> happyface0 ,try disabling splash and stuff in the grub boot menu ..
<GreyGhost> *may* help
<snake_> !k3d
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10182 kB, installed size 43492 kB
<haarp> hey, how do i apply patches over several files? when i execute patch with only the patchfile but no origfile, it does nothing
<krishna> awesome
<snake_> i have problem installing this
<krishna> thanks darkcommon
<darkcommon> no problemo!!
<krishna> :-D
<darkcommon> we are here for help!!
<gyaresu> snake_: pastebin your message please.
<ghatak> gyaresu: that tutorial refers to restricted respositries but i can not find that in my synapatic manager, I am running 6.10 Edgy
<krishna> i'm new to ubuntu... but god dammit... this is awesome!
<gyaresu> !repos > ghatak
<K3nto> what section in xorg.conf would "Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"" go in?
<darkcommon> krishna we help there!!
<colbert> gyaresu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto   It's about 5 paragraphs from the top
<krishna> thanks again darkcommon
<happyface0> GreyGhost, thats not the problem. I see the splash fine, but its after that it gets messed up
<panfist> i only have wireless connectivity so i am booted into windows right now and have been trying to download/install/configure wireless in ubuntu offline. i downloaded 4 dvd isos of repositories from bittorrent and that had version 1.18 of ndiswrapper which is apparently very old.
<snake_> gyaresu i cant because its in a window
<darkcommon> krishna no problemo!!
<darkcommon> snake_ what is in a window?
<snake_> the message that i get
<gyaresu> K3nto: Section "Screen"
<snake_> when i try to install k3d
<snake_> in adept
<LordLimecat> HAH!
<LordLimecat> FIXED!
<GreyGhost> happyface0 . i have a similar problem .. but instead of flashyness i get nothing.. and that helped me..
<LordLimecat> check it
<panfist> everything appeared to be working correctly, i installed the .inf for my card and when i ran "ndiswrapper -l" it said, "driver present, hardware installed" yet i could not configure the card or connect, so i tried to install a newer version of ndiswrapper
<K3nto> gyaresu: ok ty
<GreyGhost> LordLimecat ,good and how ?
<LordLimecat> that warning about duplicates in /var/lib/apt/lists
<GreyGhost> ahh.ok
<LordLimecat> well, i backed up the contents of that folder
<LordLimecat> which appeared to be files named after all sources.list entries
<LordLimecat> as well as some gpg files
<LordLimecat> i deleted all files
<r00tintheb0x> gyaresu, it works, its just too loud
<LordLimecat> then restored the gpg files
<LordLimecat> and then ran apt-get twice
<darkcommon> r00tintheb0x: lol
<LordLimecat> first time had some errors
<happyface0> GreyGhost I'm almost positive its a xfree86 problem
<LordLimecat> second time was perfect
<LordLimecat> WOOOOT
<panfist> i downloaded a tar of ndiswrapper 1.38 but that won't install. when i try to run "make" from within the director i get errors and it exits. help please anyone?
<snake_> so what can i do with k3d
<snake_> ??
<gyaresu> r00tintheb0x: alsamixer (or alsamixer -c 1)
<r00tintheb0x> thanks gyaresu
<darkcommon> !k3d > snake_
<darkcommon> snake_ see the PM of ubotu
<snake_> i get the same error "could not commit changes" from adept
<gyaresu> colbert: Hey. Yeah the guide is a little wacky.
<aggrav8d> hello!
<GreyGhost> happyface0 ,just try it.. when GRUB starts up .. make sure ur Ubuntu option is highlighted.. press "e" and remove the "splash" part .. press "enter" and press "b" ... these are temporary changes and whont get savesd .. so worth a try
<happyface0> GreyGhost I'l try the splash thing, brb
<snake_> darkcommon: i have seen this
<LordLimecat> know what ubuntu needs by default?
<happyface0> thanks brb
<darkcommon> -.-'
<K3nto> gyaresu: how can i back up the existing xorg.conf file befor i edit it
<gyaresu> colbert: You can always 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate lm-sensors'
<GreyGhost> bbiab ...lunch
<LordLimecat> a script on the desktop that new users can doubleclick which would join em to this irc
<darkcommon> (-,-')
<LordLimecat> cause im sure there are a LOT of users who dont even know how to use irc
<panfist> that doesnt help users like me that cant get online. help please!
<gyaresu> K3nto: excelent question. 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<LordLimecat> lol
<darkcommon> yeppp
<K3nto> k ty
<theidiotthatisme> LordLimecat: You're right, there are a lot who dont know how to use IRC. But there is a link to community help in Gnome ;)
<LordLimecat> :D
<r00tintheb0x> anyone know of a good yahoo chat client besides gyach?
<LordLimecat> and many dont know how to search for help
<LordLimecat> because its such a pain in win
<darkcommon> LordLimecat good idea!
<LordLimecat> :)
<gyaresu> !gaim > r00tintheb0x
<LordLimecat> just a few lins
<LordLimecat> links
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<LordLimecat> thats all it takes
<dufft> hi all
<aggrav8d> i'm having some trouble configuring a linksys WVC54GC wireless camera through OSX.  What would be the appropriate channel to ask for help in?  I normally only use freenode for ubuntu questions :)
<LordLimecat> probably here
<thoreauputic> aggrav8d: I think there'sa #mac here
<colbert> gyaresu: Okay, I did locate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8513/    Which would it be ?
<gyaresu> LordLimecat: No.
<aggrav8d> thore - thanks
<thoreauputic> aggrav8d: no worries :)
<Egon> hi all
<dufft> hm can i ask a question now?
<Egon> where is cd <path to unpacked linux sources> in
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Egon> Ubuntu?
<dufft> yeah
<dufft> i've just intalled ubuntu 7.04
<LordLimecat> egon--whereever you extracted it
<dufft> and it refuses to work with 1280x1024x75
<LordLimecat> were you told to issue the untar command?
<thoreauputic> !fixres| dufft
<ubotu> dufft: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Egon> LordLimecat: but in "out of the box" instalation? from CD?
<LordLimecat> er
<LordLimecat> ...why do you need linux sources o.0
<panfist> can anyone please help me figure out why ndiswrapper-1.38 won't make/install on my system?
<aggrav8d> thore - is there, by any chance, a linksys channel?
<darkcommon> aggrav here no..
<emet> how do I get a MIDI to play
<LinuxHelp> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-*- xserver-xorg-input-*- xserver-xorg-core+ xserver-xorg-input-synaptics+ # I'm trying to install just the two + packages, but this says: E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-*
<aggrav8d> darn.
<thoreauputic> aggrav8d: I doubt it :) try typing /j #linksys
<dufft> thnx a lot
<thoreauputic> dufft: those URLs should help
<Egon> LordLimecat: to patch them, in order to install acpi, in order to install fnfx, uff
<happyface0> GreyGhost, disabling the splash didn't work
<LordLimecat> well, dunno...you could grab em from synaptic?
<LordLimecat> dont know if theyre there by default
<K3nto> LordLimecat: i got the 5 sides afterwad
<GreyGhost> happyface0 , hmm :(
<LordLimecat> :D
<thoreauputic> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<LordLimecat> check out the emerald theme, adonis mod
<LordLimecat> i just widened the borders and rounded em
<LordLimecat> glassy :D
<panfist> You need a recent kernel, at least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26, with header files
<panfist> for the kernel. Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from
<panfist> the modules directory. The command
<panfist>   ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<panfist> should have at least 'include' directory and '.config' file.
<panfist> sorry
<LordLimecat> o.0
<ahave> rm -d should remove a directory, correct?
<thoreauputic> ahave: rmdir
<aggrav8d> ahave - also rm -rf
<panfist> sorry bout that, anyway...that is an excerpt from the INSTALL text file included with ndiswrapper-1.38 and I -don't- have "include" or ".config" ... and it's not installing. why am i missing those, how can i get them, or more generally speaking...can anyone please help me with ndiswrapper
<LordLimecat> careful with that
<ahave> what does -rf do?
<ahave> yea, i know
<LordLimecat> recursively, force
<aggrav8d> force recursive
<ahave> force meaning?
<LordLimecat> readonly as well, i think
<thoreauputic> ahave: only use -rf if you are *sure*
<aggrav8d> it's like saying "do everything, and answer yes to every 'are you sure' question"
<K3nt1> LordLimecat: i didnt get WoW going tho. i just crashed. in order to make the 5 sides work, i had to remove the cap.
<LordLimecat> :(
<happyface0> anyone know why my screen flashes colors after the Ubuntu splash screen? (just installed it)
<LordLimecat> we'll get it workin'
<LordLimecat> dont you worrt
<aggrav8d> happy face - are you running on a c64? :)
<LordLimecat> worry
<K3nt1> ya
<K3nt1> i wasnt
<gyaresu> colbert: Right. If I'm reading it right; you just need to run that script from anywhere. Does that make sense. (copy/paste to file chmod then 'sudo ./mkdev.sh' etc.)
<K3nt1> i can still play w/o beryl
<LordLimecat> yea.....
<LordLimecat> :(
<panfist> so do you guys only respond to the easy questions a 5 second google search would answer?
<LordLimecat> but its not wallpapery
<happyface0> aggrav8d that doesn't help
<happyface0> :(
<aggrav8d> pan - no, people would just tell you to google it.
<LordLimecat> panfist
<LordLimecat> i dunno about others
<thoreauputic> !attitude| panfist
<ubotu> panfist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LordLimecat> but i answer questions i know how
<LordLimecat> otherwise, i keep quiet
<LordLimecat> because if we all said, no i dont kno, itd be flooded
<colbert> gyaresu: Ok, so what is the command? Sorry I am new hehe.. what do I do to run the mkdev.sh? sudo gedit mkdev.sh, paste all that in it, save it and then what ?
<LordLimecat> if noone answers, its possible noone knows
<Work_Dangit> Lime cat is not pleased
<K3nt1> panfist what was your question?
<Work_Dangit> hehe
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> http://www.makesmepeaceful.com/ok/limecat.html
<Work_Dangit> does anyone here know what is causing this bug
<ncaller> I built a box with 4GB of ram and AMD X2 processor.  I am installing 64bit ubuntu-server 6.10.  I would like to run 4 virtual machines on this platform to replace 1 linux box, 2 OpenBSD boxes, and 1 Windows 2003 server box I have.  My question is in order to do this do I need only the vmware player or server?
<LordLimecat> ncaller--
<Work_Dangit> when I press the power button after telling it to shut down.... it goes to a black screen and hangs...
<LordLimecat> vmplayer CAN do installations
<ahave> still cant remove everything ... http://rafb.net/p/nitP7067.html
<LordLimecat> but you need to have the "harddrive" files first
<LordLimecat> pre-partitioned
<gyaresu> then make it 'executable' +x (i can tell you the cli way but you probably can do it via the gui these days [right click properties or something] )
<happyface0> ncaller I know that the vmware player only can run the virtual machines, can't create tehm
<LordLimecat> theres some site that provides 5,10,15, 20, and 25 gb partition files
<LordLimecat> total size is like 50kb
<thoreauputic> easyvmx
<LordLimecat> happyface--you dont need vmplayer to create
<ncaller> LordLimecat thanks, I know I can create the files qith utils from qemu... I just don't know if I need the vmware server for anything, I have read conflicting info on it
<LordLimecat> using only vmplayer i was able to install mandriva 2007
<gyaresu> panfist: Do you need the latest ndiswrapper? The package from ubuntu is not good enough?
<LordLimecat> ncaller--thats EXACTLY what you do :)
<yomm> How do I install the whole gnome/ubuntu desktop frop a cli install ? What is the metapackage's name ?
<yomm> *from
<LordLimecat> once you have em, the player will boot em like normal
<thoreauputic> yomm: ubuntu-desktop
<ncaller> and I can run multiple player instances on the same box?
<LordLimecat> ...id imagine so
<LordLimecat> cant say
<Work_Dangit> when I press the power button after telling it to shut down.... it goes to a black screen and hangs...
<ncaller> so what does the vmware "server" give you?
<yomm> thor : i see ! sometimes one looks too far :)
<ahave> thoreauputic, still cant delete? http://rafb.net/p/nitP7067.html
<yomm> thx :)
<LordLimecat> lol, id be pissed if it was just the ability to make the file :D
<ncaller> yeah no kidding!
<panfist> k3nt1: documentation included with ndiswrapper states that if i run "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build i should see "include" and ".config" <-- those are not present, and ndiswrapper won't install, and i suspect that's why. i can't use apt-get because i have no connectivity in ubuntu and the repo ISOs i downloaded have ndiswrapper-1.18 which I could not get to work, and all the guides refer to newer versions, so I'm stuck
<LordLimecat> honestly, i wonder that too
<Work_Dangit> Limecat... i am running ubuntu on an older rig... and connect to a windows box via vnc... it works faster than a virtual machine
<K3nto> panfist: i got nothin
<thoreauputic> ahave: looks like the files have spaces
<LordLimecat> o.0
<thoreauputic> ahave: I mean the names
<Work_Dangit> kinda the same effect
<LordLimecat> yea
<ncaller> ok great so apparently it isn't necessary... now I also read about XenSource's xen virtualization which seems more complex then simply setting up some images for vmware, anyone know if there is a big advantage to using Xen over vmware, aside from the fact that it is GPL.
<ahave> thoreauputic, but shouldnt the * capture it all?
<gyaresu> panfist: you could just donwload the ndiswrapper .deb file and install with dpkg
<z9999> Is anyone here able to hep with removing and re-installing Firefox 2.0.0.x in Ubuntu 6.06 Linux? We accidentally hosed it up and it no longer runs.
<thoreauputic> ahave: hmm - not sure
<gyaresu> !offtopic | ncaller
<ubotu> ncaller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Work_Dangit> anyone here know if ubuntu edgy will freak out if I change my cd-burner to a dvdburner
<Work_Dangit> ?
<LordLimecat> z99900 cant you go into add/remove
<LordLimecat> and completely remove it
<gyaresu> Work_Dangit: No it will be fine.
<panfist> gyaresu: thanks, gonna reboot in a sec to try that out
<hjmf> @bofh
<K3nto> LordLimecat: PM for a sec
<LordLimecat> eh?
<Work_Dangit> thanks | gyaresu
<z9999> LordLimecat: We tried that yesterday but we still can't run Firefox.
<gyaresu> hjmf: that doesn't work in this channel.
<panfist> gyaresu: where would i find the .deb, the project page on sourceforge just has the tar
<arooni> is there a quick way to go to the start of a previous command arg
<arooni> i mean command... so i dont have to scrolll back
<LordLimecat> z9999: you may need to get a 64bit firefox?
<thoreauputic> arooni:  ctrl+b ( unless you are using gnome-terminal with the menu bar showing)
<LordLimecat> i really need to get experience with x64, im a bit clueless with ANY os x64
<thoreauputic> arooni: I hide themenu bar for that reason
<LordLimecat> dont really understand the point/limitation/issues/etc
<arooni> thoreauputic: how do you do that
<ahave> does anyone know how i can delete a read-only system file?
<thoreauputic> arooni:  ctrl+w to erase the previous word  is another one
<thoreauputic> arooni: right click, edit existing profile
<thoreauputic> arooni: tell it to hid the menu and make new instances start without it
<thoreauputic> *hide
<LordLimecat> ahave....
<LordLimecat> sudo?
<gyaresu> panfist: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<LordLimecat> or make it non-readonly
<thoreauputic> ahave: erm... which file ?
<ahave> i am using sudo
<LordLimecat> chmod....
<LordLimecat> one sec
<ahave> line #8 http://rafb.net/p/nitP7067.html
<LordLimecat> 4 is read, 2 is write, right
<Symmetre> i have some gov 'technologists' asking for an ubuntu distro with beryl on it already, anyone know of one?
<LordLimecat> you could just do chmod 777 on the file
<LordLimecat> and then delete it
<gyaresu> Symmetre: distrowatch.com
<LordLimecat> but....what are you deleting
<AJIEXA> good day to all.
<AJIEXA> Help me please, where i can add more dictionarys to check my orfography in Gaim and Evolution ???
<AJIEXA> thanks
<gyaresu> Symmetre: but Mepis should do the job. ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/metalab/distributions/mepis/testing/SimplyMEPIS-CD_6.5.b7_32.iso
<bobotoh> ba
<ahave> LordLimecat, chmod still doesnt work
<arooni> thoreauputic: how can i get a list of all commands i typed
<z9999> LordLimecat: We're not running 64 bit Ubuntu, and Firefox was working prior to applying updates 2 days ago. We fell back to the previous version but that didn't fix it.
<LordLimecat> and yer doing rm -f?
<arooni> into the shell
<gyaresu> arooni: 'history'
<Matt4781581> history -l
<thoreauputic> arooni: history
<arooni> neeato
<arooni> i can pipe that into grep
<arooni> for awesomeness
<thoreauputic> arooni: you don't need to - just do ctrl + r
<gyaresu> Matt4781581: no.
<thoreauputic> arooni: ctrl+r gives you a search of the history
<LordLimecat> will CLI ever cease to rock?
<Matt4781581> no what
<LordLimecat> did not know about ctrl+3
<LordLimecat> r
<arooni> oh wow
<LordLimecat> and i like it
<thoreauputic> LordLimecat: :)
<ahave> LordLimecat, i am using sudo rm -rf *
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> what are you deleting o.0
<gyaresu> Matt4781581: there is no '-l' option for history.
<LordLimecat> and btw, youd want to do sudo rm -rf ./
<ahave> clearing out a flash drive
<Matt4781581> oh gee thanks
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> OH
<LordLimecat> is the drive mounted with RW?
<Matt4781581> shucks
<LordLimecat> or RO
<ahave> not sure..
<ahave> ubuntu auto mounted it
<LordLimecat> $mount
<LordLimecat> do you see yer drive listed?
<ahave> what does $mount do/
<ahave> no
<LordLimecat> type mount
<LordLimecat> just mount
<LordLimecat> its gonna be /dev/somethin
<LordLimecat> maybe /dev/sdc
<LordLimecat> and itll prob be either ntfs or vfat
<ahave> /dev/sda1 on /media/SD PLAYER type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<LordLimecat> if its ntfs, youre not gonna be able to mount it RW without additional stuff
<ahave> i belive that is it
<LordLimecat> alright
<Matt4781581> you need ntfs-3g
<Doble> Hi, I'm searchin some usable kernel boot arguments because my usb devices doesn't work at all.
<Matt4781581> that is if you want to write to the drive
<arooni> whats a nice program to get weather in my 'ubuntu bar'
<LordLimecat> try cd /media/SD\ PLAYER
<LordLimecat> sudo rm -rf ./
<gyaresu> Matt4781581: Your advice is incorrect: /dev/sda1 on /media/SD PLAYER type vfat
<LordLimecat> what file is causin it
<LordLimecat> gyaresu--he was respondin to me
<thoreauputic> arooni: right-click panel, add wether applet
<LordLimecat>  AM) LordLimecat: if its ntfs, youre not gonna be able to mount it RW without additional stuff
<K3nto> when i come out of a scrrensaver, everything goes black
<LordLimecat> i really dont feel comfortable saying that command, btw
<thoreauputic> umm weather applet ...
<K3nto> i can only see the curser
<Matt4781581> arroni: right-click on panel - add to panel - click weather report
<LordLimecat> im really afraid someones gonna issue it
<Egon> how to recompile a kernel in ubuntu?
<ahave> LordLimecat, tried that, doesnt work. for somereason the entire device is in read-only mode
<thoreauputic> Egon: why do you need to?
<pusher2882> my windows vista partition is mounted but its read only  even with chmod and chown its dont change anything can somebody help me
<LordLimecat> wtf....its showing rw
<LordLimecat> i really dont kno dude
<n0se> hi
<LordLimecat> maybe one of the options is causin it
<DiscusRapidus> hi
<gyaresu> Doble: Would you like some help?
<Matt4781581> ntfs (vista filesystem) is read only on linux without extra software (ntfs-3g)
<Doble> gyaresu: Yes please :)
<thoreauputic> !ntfs| pusher
<ubotu> pusher: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pusher2882> what can i do
<LordLimecat> Matt4781581: its a vfat
<LordLimecat> and its mounted in RW
<Matt4781581> ok vfat
<thoreauputic> pusher2882: see ubotu above
<Matt4781581> point is its not writeable from linux
<LordLimecat> vfat IS
<pusher2882> ok so i can do nothing
<ahave> LordLimecat, can i just format it or something?
<LordLimecat> its fat32
<gyaresu> Doble: Open a terminal and run the command 'lspci' then pastebin it please.
<arooni> thoreauputic: but how do i move the items i have on my panel
<ahave> LordLimecat, starting to piss me off
<thoreauputic> pusher2882: sure you can
<LordLimecat> and its a VERY widely used FS
<Egon> thoreauputic: in order to install this: http://fnfx.sourceforge.net/index.php?section=doc I will have to recompile kelner (I'm alredy uset synaptic to install fnfx and fnfxd ,but styll as far I can see I need to recompile kernel with CONFIGURE_ACPI_TOSHIBA)
<LordLimecat> ahave: i dont know dude
<LordLimecat> ahave: im not an expert, i dont know everythin, and im sorta new too
<gyaresu> !language | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LordLimecat> im trying my best to help
<thoreauputic> Egon: there is a kernel compile howto on the wiki
<thoreauputic> Egon: i don't have the URL habdy
<LordLimecat> if you get pissed off, youre free to try google
<thoreauputic> *handy
<Matt4781581> so vista uses fat32 by default??
<LordLimecat> no
<LordLimecat> vista uses ntfs
<LordLimecat> vfat is another term for fat32
<pusher2882> yes
<LordLimecat> which was used by 9x
<Egon> thoreauputic: ubuntu wiki?
<thoreauputic> Egon: yes
<pusher2882> its a ntfs
<Matt4781581> yes but hes using vista isnt he
<LordLimecat> and is read/write supported by like every system known to man
<LordLimecat> no
<Egon> thank you
<LordLimecat> i really doubt it
<LordLimecat> its a SD memory card
<pusher2882> yes
<thoreauputic> Egon: try searching for Kernel compile
<LordLimecat> its using fat32 because thats what EVERYTHIGN supports
<Matt4781581> yes but hes using vista isnt he, therfore its ntfs
<LordLimecat> linux, printers, windows, (possibly) mac
<LordLimecat> no
<LordLimecat> dude
<LordLimecat> no
<thoreauputic> pusher2882: so read the URLs ubotu gave you
<LordLimecat> if it was ntfs, it would NOT be fat
<thoreauputic> !ntfs | pusher2882
<ubotu> pusher2882: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LordLimecat> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Matt4781581> understood, so he has confirmed that it is fat32
<LordLimecat> its vfat, so yes
<LordLimecat> it is fat32
<LordLimecat> and it is showing mounted in read/write mode
<LordLimecat> and yet he cannot write to it
<gyaresu> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LordLimecat> ahave: is there  a locking switch on memory card?
<LordLimecat> gyaresu: sorry o.0
<gyaresu> LordLimecat: s'aight.
<DiscusRapidus> hey, is there a simple howto on running windows (using VMware) in ubuntu?
<ahave> no, it is actually a mp3 player in msc mode
<ahave> acts as a flash drive
<DiscusRapidus> *an existing windows partition
<thoreauputic> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LordLimecat> what brand is it?  Maybe theyre doing something funky internally?
<Matt4781581> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Doble> gyaresu: http://www.pasteserver.net/362
<ahave> LordLimecat, maybe it is busy deleting? and wont delete anymore? idk
<gyaresu> !virtualbox | DiscusRapidus
<ubotu> DiscusRapidus: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<LordLimecat> i really dont know ahave, maybe someone else knows, or you could try googling o.0
<LordLimecat> it really SHOULD be writeable as far as i can tell,
<ahave> LordLimecat, sansa e200 series
<ahave> LordLimecat, works fine on windows
<K3nto> !flicker
<gyaresu> ahave: what sort of memory stick and please post the tail of 'dmesg' after you plug it in.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahave> gyaresu, it is a sandisk sans mp3 player acting as a usb flash drive
<SkippyX> A while ago I was wondering about ubuntu compatibility and someone advised me to go to a site (I think it was debian) that would scan my machine and tell me what was on it (letting me know it's got drivers). I thought it was cool - and forgot about it.
<ahave> gyaresu, what do you mean by dmesg?
<thestriker> how to get codecs to play various multimedia files and also which is the best video player?
<Will> i accidently removed my trash can from the panel,how do i get it back?
<SkippyX> Now I've got a lappy that I need to check - and was wondering if any of y'all might know of a page that does that?
<gyaresu> ahave: cool. now unplug and replug then open a terminal and run the command 'dmesg' post the last page of it to pastebin.
<ahave> ok
<thoreauputic> !codecs > thestriker
<gyaresu> Doble: :) got the link. What wasn't working... The USB right?
<LordLimecat> i shoulkd go to bed, but ill end up wondering why the hell that drive isnt working o.0
<gyaresu> !codecs | thestriker
<ubotu> thestriker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lynoure> SkippyX: you do not mean http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ ?
<Will> i accidently removed my trash can from the panel,how do i get it back?
<Lynoure> SkippyX: (one of the first hits with  linux hardware check   search)
<SkippyX> Lynoure, I'm not sure - bringing it up now to check.
<ahave> trying to unmount... http://rafb.net/p/8xwpIv98.html
<LordLimecat> will: rightclick on the corner, add applet
<LordLimecat> will: correction, rightclick up top, add to panel
<ahave> I dont want to just unplug it. that could hurt it more, right?
<Zampaktu> Hello, i have added a news hard disk (NTFS) to my ubuntu edgy machine, how can i have ubuntu automount it? thanks
<gyaresu> ahave No. it won't do anything bad.
<LordLimecat> drag the trash applet to the place you want it
<SkippyX> Lynoure, That might be it. Outstanding. I guess I'll have to use a live disk on the lappy to see if it'll work or not.....
<thoreauputic> ahave: get out of the media directory first
<pusher2882> thanks it works
<vir3nt> Zampaktu: google "ntfs fstab mount"
<gyaresu> ahave: do what thoreauputic said. Run 'cd'. That will put you in you home directory.
<ahave> yup
<ahave> now i plug it back in, let ubuntu auto mount, then type dmesg?
<gyaresu> ahave: sure.
<Egon> hi again: did somone was having problems with "personal security menager" after upgrading to firefox 2.0 ?
<ahave> woa, how much of this do you want?
<ahave> http://rafb.net/p/nCbZzn16.html
<gyaresu> ahave: last 20 lines or so. plus the output of 'mount'
<ahave> mount: http://rafb.net/p/tKwTpC55.html
<joshjosh> i accidentally deleted my err systray thing from my top panel. how can i get it back?
<logan> hey everyone, I just wanted to pop in here real quick and say that I just got done installing ubuntu and automatix2 and if [bleeping]  rocks
<leros2> I'm having some troubles installing networkmanager
<logan> so thanks all you devs out there
<sanityx> I'm a little confused about what the fuss is about getting codecs, and using automatix and all that. apt-get install vlc. done.
<LordLimecat> joshjosh: rightclick the top bar, add to panel
<joshjosh> leros2: what ver ubuntu?
<gyaresu> ahave: You _have_ to preface your comments with the nick of the person. Or we won't see you.
<joshjosh> lordlimecat: I know that, but I can't figure out which option it is
<leros2> joshjosh, 6.10
<LordLimecat> notification area
<LordLimecat> but its invisible
<LordLimecat> dont make more than one
<joshjosh> ok
<LordLimecat> :)
<joshjosh> leros2: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<ahave> gyaresu, mount: http://rafb.net/p/tKwTpC55.html          dmsgh: http://rafb.net/p/nCbZzn16.html
<joshjosh> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<joshjosh> try that and see if it'll work that time
<joshjosh> thanks limecat
<ahave> gyaresu, sorry
<gyaresu> ahave: np. Thanks for the links. brb.
<LordLimecat> wait a tick, umask...is that like chmod
<LordLimecat> if so, shouldnt umask be 0777
<LordLimecat> np, josh :D
<leros2> joshjosh, do i need to restart?
<thoreauputic> LordLimecat: umask is the inverse of chmod
<joshjosh> you shouldn't
<LordLimecat> ah
<gyaresu> ahave: so now can you write to the folder /media/SD\ PLAYER ?
<thoreauputic> LordLimecat: so 000 umask = 777 chmod
<joshjosh> just type network-manager in console and see if taht launches it
<leros2> command not found
<Egon> how to install letest personal secirty menager for firefox on ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> i see!
<joshjosh> hmm
<joshjosh> do you absolutely need network-manager? or would you be willing to use knetworkmanager?
<leros2> will knetworkmanager work with gnome?
<joshjosh> it does for me :)
<joshjosh> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<leros2> im game as long as it works
<ahave> gyaresu, no. i do not belive that i can
<Lynoure> leros2: there is gnome-networkmanager too, something wrong with that?
<leros2> i tried network-manager-gnome but i couldnt get it run
<thestriker> if a download by apt-get gets broken for any reason can it be resumed?
<gyaresu> ahave: 'cd /media/SD\ PLAYER/' then 'touch test.txt' no good?
<krimx> I'm trying to open an ISO with VLC but it doesn't work. The Wikipedia article on VLC says it should though. Do I have to manually mount ISOs in Terminal before watching them?
<Lynoure> leros2: oh, ok. Not run at all. Weird.
<gyaresu> thestriker: yes. no problem.
<joshjosh> ok. i'm switching back to gnome after about 6 months with kde and i'm rusty. how do i add programs to startup?
<LordLimecat> krimx: i may be wrong, but IIRC, vlc had issues with cds in windows too
<LordLimecat> it may be an issue still being worked on
<thestriker> gyaresu,  i mean even if i shut the comp down and restart it later...and i enter the command for download..will ir resume?
<ahave> gyaresu, touch: cannot touch `test.txt': Read-only file system
<zac1> How do I install an old ISA modem?
<gyaresu> krimx: if its a vcd then it will but if it's just an iso with avi's and mpgs then probably not.
<thestriker> gyaresu:  i mean even if i shut the comp down and restart it later...and i enter the command for download..will ir resume?
<ghatak> My card support 3D rendering then why does X not load GLX extension, ?  >>  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<krimx> gyaresu, It's a dvd
<gyaresu> thestriker: Yeah. I think so.
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> does vlc have the DVD decoders in linux?
<krimx> LordLimecat, I think you're right
<thoreauputic> thestriker: the packages are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<cypher1> LordLimecat: yes
<zac1> How do I install an ISA modem?\
<khaije> ghatak: do you have the appropriate drivers activated?
<LordLimecat> yea, it always screwed up in windows when i tried to open it
<LordLimecat> try it in another player?
<spotted> Hello, I have installed the package euro-support and euro-support-x but I cannot see the euro symbol when I type it :|
<leros2> knetworkmanager seems to be working, is there a built-in network manager i need to disable?
<spotted> Can anyone pls help me?
<zac1> !isa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> zac1: that question is way too vague - and ISA modems are tricky
<krimx> LordLimecat, But I still have to mount it and lose at least 10 valuable seconds :)
<LordLimecat> it should automount o.0
<LordLimecat> is it not?
<ghatak> khaije: yes the drivers are correct,
<ghatak> let me paste the Xorg.log output in pastebin
<K3nto> phew! 4am. its hard to stop using ubuntu :-P
<LordLimecat> its hard to leave here
<LordLimecat> you learn so much
<K3nto> yea
<LordLimecat> and helping people is fun
<krimx> LordLimecat, No? Is it supposed to automount?
<zac1> thoreauputic: It is Newcom NC 28, 801 IFX
<LordLimecat> im pretty sure, yea o.0
<thestriker> thoreauputic: its in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial for the partial ones..the completed ones are in the folder archives..thanx !
<krimx> LordLimecat, how?
<thoreauputic> zac1: I think you will have to google for that model with the keyword "linux" - can't help you, sorry
<leros2> on knetworkmanager, i can't make it do anything with my wireless
<LordLimecat> ..you just stick the disk in, and as far as i know, if you go into computer, it would be there
<cypher1> spotted: from the information from package.. did you try "euro-test" script ?
<ghatak> khaije: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8514/
<krimx> LordLimecat, I thought there would be something in the menu when I right click an iso but nothing there.
<joshjosh> leros2: Did you install the drivers? What kind of wireless card?
<krimx> LordLimecat, I don't have a disc, I have a downloaded iso :)
<LordLimecat> OH!
<LordLimecat> yea, you gotta mount that
<LordLimecat> think theres a prog that handles stuff like that for you though :)
<leros2> joshjosh, the standard dell intel ones, i was using wireless a few minutes ago, i cant just cant seem to make knetworkmanager deal with it
<LordLimecat> ...you could burn the iso to disk
<cypher1> krimx: you can mount an iso through loopback device
<LordLimecat> then insert the disk, and it would automount :)
<zac1> thoreauputic: what do you mean keyword?
<joshjosh> go to your terminal and type iwconfig and see if it's set to wlan0
<spotted> cypher1, I cannot display the euro symbol when iso8859-15 is used and I cannot type it with altgr+e. Then it says that it cannot determine my Xfree version properly
<thoreauputic> zac1: try googling something like  Newcom NC 28, 801 IFX linux install
<leros2> joshjosh, its set to eth1
<arooni> how do i ssh somewhere
<joshjosh> hmm
<thoreauputic> arooni: ssh user@hostname
<arooni> also how do switch between tabs of my console
<leros2> joshjosh, im even connected to a wireless right now, it works fine
<khaije> ghatak: checking it out now
<thoreauputic> arooni: ctrl-shift-t
<arooni> damn thoreauputic you know all
<cypher1> spotted: did u configure it ?
<krimx> cyphase, yeah I found a thread with an example, would be convenient with that option in the right click-menu though.
<thoreauputic> arooni: not quite :)
<LordLimecat> isnt there a gui prog that does rdp, vnc, and ssh?
<spotted> cypher1, I told you what it said...
<zac1> thoreauputic: No luck!
<thestriker> speaking of console..can anyone plz tell how to configure it!..i mean change the font color so it will look cool and stuff!!
<spotted> cyphase, it cannot determine the Xfree version in use therefore it cannot configure anything...
<LordLimecat> nvm
<cypher1> spotted: try euro-test and see whether you need to configure
<cypher1> spotted: ok
<arooni> do you folks use linux cuz you develop ?
<micktm> hi!!
<thoreauputic> zac1: as i said, ISA is a pain on linux - most of this stuff is ancient and has only windows drivers if that
<joshjosh> leros2: but you have wireless right now?
<zac1> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Lynoure> leros2: I think you have the normal problem with knetworkmanager. Try commenting out the interfaces in /etc/intefaces  and trying again.  If it does not help, just uncomment to get back to where you are now
<theidiotthatisme> arooni: I dont develop. I chose for many reasons :-)
<cypher1> spotted: there is a document also included in that .. you can check it
<thoreauputic> arooni: no, we use linux because it develops us :)
<Lynoure> leros2: ooops /etc/interfaces
<micktm> someone knows where does evolution save my email messages?
<LordLimecat> LOL@ thoreauputic
<LordLimecat> so true :D
<leros2> joshjosh, my wireless works fine, i can configure it via terminal, but i'm looking for a gui solution
<LordLimecat> in soviet russia...
<leros2> lynoure, let me try that
<joshjosh> arooni: I use it because i hate viruses, malware.
<cypher1> krimx: looks a nice option
<theidiotthatisme> arooni: My biggest reasons were customization of the desktop, Free applications, and wanting something that I could tune to work the way I wanted
<thestriker> hey guys!..help me plz..i thgt this channel will help!
<arooni> thoreauputic: ctrl-shift-t opens a new tab window... how do i switch among active ones opened alreayd
<joshjosh> leros2: you could try wifi-radar. I had the same problem with dapper, but that was about 8 months ago heh
<cypher1> !ask > thestriker
<thoreauputic> arooni: click on them ?
<thoreauputic> :)
<Lynoure> leros2: it requires at least restarting knetworkmanager afterward.
<arooni> from the keyboard silly
<thoreauputic> arooni: I don't know :)
<Ademan> what torrent clients do you guys use? i've been using ktorrent, it's pretty good except it keeps stopping my downloads with some crap about too many files open
<leros2> basically, im looking for a simple wifi network manager like windows xp has
<krimx> arooni, ctrl+page down and up? nah I'm just guessing
<thoreauputic> Ademan: limit your number of torrents and/or open files
<micktm> someone knows where does evolution save my email messages?
<LordLimecat> ahave, no luck? :(
<arooni> krimx: you nailed it!!!
<thoreauputic> Ademan: or use azureus, rtorrent, qrorrent, etc etc
<ahave> LordLimecat, none yet
<LordLimecat> :9
<spotted> cypher1, I don't understand why dpkg-reconfigure locales does not work anymore...
<krimx> Ademan, I use rtorrent. Deluge seems fine but I haven't tried it, Transmission isn't very nice.
<LordLimecat> well, i gotta sign off
<krimx> arooni, wohoo :)
<LordLimecat> good luck, ahave
<cypher1> krimx: you can try whether mount through loop back is shown in the right click after you start the nautilus through gksudo
<ahave> LordLimecat, thanks for your help
<spotted> cypher1, before that ran a script that let you configure your environment...
<khaije> ghatak: can you pastebin the result of the glxinfo command? also have you edited xorg.conf manually and did you get the driver from repo's or website?
<LordLimecat> np, sorry i couldnt fix it
<st0n3cutt3r> I need help connecting to my wireless internet on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ufuntu> hello
<st0n3cutt3r> and also bridging my wireless and wired connections if possible
<cypher1> spotted: i have not tried euro-support.. i just read the package info and told you
<gyaresu> !hi > ufuntu
<darkcommon> !hi ufuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ufuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: read the docs ubotu posted
<darkcommon> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<st0n3cutt3r> I'm reading
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: and come back with more specific questions if needed :)
<cyclops> I am wondering, I have a pda that I want to be able to connect to my LAN via bluetooth, but I want it to use the DHCP server for its configuration so it is actually on the LAN.
<st0n3cutt3r> I have a specific question
<krimx> cypher1, nope, it didn't. No big deal though, I'll try and find some way to make it convenient if it starts to bug me.
<arooni> where is the 'my documents' on ubuntu
<leros2> joshjosh, wifi-radar is installed and i can see all the access points around me. How do I connect to an access point? I double click and nothing happens
<arooni> is it my home direcotry
<krimx> arooni, /home/arooni
<ncaller> when I boot ubuntu 6.10 server on this new HP box I got, I get: Booting the kernel. 0.000000]  dmi_string: out of memory 0.000000]  dmi_save_oem_strings_devices: out of memory
<ncaller> Any ideas?
<theidiotthatisme> arooni: Yes, it's Home
<thoreauputic> arooni: it isn't - it is more or less your home directory
<ncaller> oh it is 64bit version as well
<thoreauputic> arooni: for all practical purposes :)
<st0n3cutt3r> I am running ubuntu 6.10 and have two different wireless cards that I can use
<st0n3cutt3r> I know the name and pswd for my wireless modem
<st0n3cutt3r> and enter them into the wireless profiles for each card
<st0n3cutt3r> (one at a time, or together, it makes no difference)
<st0n3cutt3r> despite ubuntu recognizing that I have wireless cards, I can not access the network
<st0n3cutt3r> there is nothing to block people accessing the network
<st0n3cutt3r> and my other operating systems on the computer can use those cards to access it
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: try emoving the configurations, and install network-manager-gnome
<thoreauputic> *remocing
<thoreauputic> bah
<st0n3cutt3r> can I get it without having ubuntu attached to the internet
<st0n3cutt3r> ?
<st0n3cutt3r> (like a seperate download that I can get with windows?)
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: ah, catch 22
<cyphase> krimx, spotted: i think you meant cypher1
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: yes, try packages.ubuntu.com
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: thoreauputic You can download the .deb file (on another computer)  and install it with dpkg.
<slippyr4> don't forget it's dependancies though
<spotted> cypher1, yes, sorry
<spotted> I meant cypherl
<darkcommon> an offtopic question: I have Imagenio, what is SPDIF
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: make sure you get the dependencies as well ( network-manager and nm-applet I think)
<thoreauputic> gyaresu: yes, thank you - I know about that :)
<ghatak> any luck with that glx error mate ?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ theidiotthatisme just keeping you in the loop ;)
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: and get the right version for your Ubuntu ( the edgy or dapper one etc)
<gyaresu> theidiotthatisme: ignore that message.
<gyaresu> thoreauputic: ^^
<slippyr4> SPDIF is Sony/Philips Digital Interface
<st0n3cutt3r> I'm on 6.1, which version is that?
<slippyr4> darkcommon: ie, optical audio out
<slippyr4> edgy eft
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: 6.10 is edgy eft
<st0n3cutt3r> ok
<darkcommon> why?? SPDIF is an RCA cable!! connect to CD In??
<ghatak> khaije: any luck mate ?
<slippyr4> darkcommon: what do you want to do with it? i just saw you asked what spdif was
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: find the package you need then 'apt-cache showpkg thingy' will tell you versions.
<khaije> ghatak: did you post answers to the questions i asked? i didn't see it...
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I don't understand
<darkcommon> What port i need to connect in the amplificator of my Home Cinema??
<st0n3cutt3r> sry, I am new to linux/ubuntu
<poningru> st0n3cutt3r: whats wrong?
<st0n3cutt3r> I'm a power-user when it comes to windows, but...
<thoreauputic> !docs | st0n3cutt3r
<ubotu> st0n3cutt3r: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<st0n3cutt3r> poningru: I'm trying to get my wireless cards to access the internet
<slippyr4> darkcommon: you are trying to get sound out of your pc, into your home cinema? or the other way round?
<nwonknu-> hey
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: that's alright. I can help you via command line but you may prefer thoreauputic to help you. I think he's more gui.
<ncaller> on ubuntu server I see that it does not install a GUI by default which is cool, what are the names of the gnome or kde environments for ubuntu-server that I can apt-get install
<joshjosh> st0n3cutt3r: What kind of wireless cards?
<darkcommon> nope, by my deco, to a homecinema
<nwonknu-> I'll find out
<thoreauputic> gyaresu: hah
<thoreauputic> gyaresu: you couldn't be more wrong
<slippyr4> st0n3cutt3r: network-manager is a good choice for that, i use it, it works very nicely
<gyaresu> thoreauputic: that was _so_ not meant to be an insult :)
<st0n3cutt3r> I have a belkin and a linksys card
<thoreauputic> gyaresu: :)
<joshjosh> type lspci in terminal and tell me what it says for network controller
<st0n3cutt3r> joshjosh: was that too me?
<thoreauputic> gyaresu: I run fluxbox and roll my own regularly, and i have two Debian chroots on this box :)
<slippyr4> darkcommon: what do you mean "by my deco" ?
<joshjosh> stone: yeah
<gugu^> please HELP. i have instaled LaserJet1018, and the test page is ok, but is not printing
<darkcommon> from my.... for example "decodificateur"
<st0n3cutt3r> joshjosh: the only problem with that is that this computer accesses the internet via a bridged connection on my other computer (where ubuntu is installed)
<st0n3cutt3r> to type that will mean restarting my pc and losing internet on this computer
<slippyr4> darkcommon: you have an external, separate decoder ? what does it decode? DTS? Dolby Digital?
<st0n3cutt3r> are there more instructions for me to take down before I do so?  (seeing as it's going to take at least 5 minutes to do that
<darkcommon> its an Kreatel
<joshjosh> st0n3cutt3r: Hmm. I don't know if I can help you there. I know nothing of bridged connections.
<loppa> Is there an irc channel for Suse? Or linux generally?
<darkcommon> its Telefonica de Espana, SLU "Imagenio Service"
<ahave> gyaresu, thanks for your help. i gotta goto work now. cya
<st0n3cutt3r> well, having internet on my primary computer is a good place to start
<krimx> I found a guide for mounting iso files in Nautilus if anyones interested, it's at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<darkcommon> loppa /j #suse
<st0n3cutt3r> I just want to get as much done per restart as I can
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: the main issue with wireless in Linux is drivers - some are not supported although ndiswrapper might help
<loppa> darkcommon thnx. : )
<slippyr4> darkcommon: kreatel is iptv?
<darkcommon> slippyr4: yes!
<st0n3cutt3r> thoreauputic: how can I test ndiswrapper and what can it do?
<darkcommon> slippyr4: Its an SPDIF out, I have a L114 HomeCinema of Airis
<slippyr4> darkcommon: ok, and the kreatel has a SPDIF on it, and you want to connect to your Home Cinema Amp
<darkcommon> yes
<joshjosh> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: it basically acts as a linux wrapper for windows drivers
<slippyr4> darkcommon: is the SPDIF optical, or a coaxial (phono) connection
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: I suggest that you read the wifi wiki docs
<st0n3cutt3r> alright, how can I use it?  (and what version of windows drivers should I use?)
<darkcommon> my amp only have a CD IN without any RCA connector in it
<st0n3cutt3r> thoreauputic: any of them? all of them?
<st0n3cutt3r> there are a lot
<thoreauputic> st0n3cutt3r: first find out if your chipset is supported or not :)
<darkcommon> its good connect on it?? or need a coaxial??
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: the forums are great for success stories from folks with the same devices...
<yomm> How is wireless performance under ndiswrapper ?
<joshjosh> yomm: better than it is with the fwcutter
<slippyr4> darkcommon what sort of connector is CD IN?
<darkcommon> a connector RCA
<yomm> I see !
<slippyr4> darkcommon: there is 1 connector? or two?
<darkcommon> two, Left and Right
<slippyr4> darkcommon, ok then you can't connect the IPTV to the amp with spdif. does the iptv not have RCA out on it?
<snoogie> Hello
<darkcommon> no... only an SPDIF
<loppa> Ive got some problems with my gaim. The log on button is grey, so I cant press it. Any ideas?
<darkcommon> but the SPDIF is an RED RCA
<slippyr4> darkcommon: they use the same sort of plug, but the signal is very different
<NTNP> salut tlm
<darkcommon> amm... its possible the connection to the DVD??
<gyaresu> loppa: hold ALT and right-click with your mouse to drag window size.
<gyaresu> loppa: (left click drag to move whole window)
<slippyr4> darkcommon: you would need to buy a DAC to convert the digital to audio
<arooni> is there anyway to make ubuntu's estimates of how much power i have left more accurate?  its saying my laptop battery will last 12 more minutes when its at 69% full
<darkcommon> ammm.. ok
<slippyr4> darkcommon: what other connections are on the IPTV ? is there SCART / Peritel?
<loppa> gyaresu: I dont think thats the problem, the thing is, I cant log on because the button I'm sposed to press aint "pressable"?
<gyaresu> loppa: possibly not letting you because of insufficent login information? Or a bug.
<the_stig> Hey fellas
<ghatak>  khaije:  i got dc'ed, sorry i did not see it. apologies
<the_stig> this might sound super noob
<gyaresu> loppa: New install?
<the_stig> but how do i run the command prompt? i just installed
<loppa> gyaresu: I've created an account, and i've typed the passy, still its gray. So bug then?
<gyaresu> the_stig: You need a 'terminal'
<gyaresu> !docs > the_stig
<slippyr4> darkcommon: what other connections are on the IPTV ? is there SCART / Peritel?
<the_stig> o
<the_stig> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cypher1> the_stig: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<gyaresu> loppa: Tryed upgrading?
<thoreauputic> the_stig: Apps - Accessories - Terminal
<loppa> gyaresu: upgrading the gaim?
<khaije> ghatak: i just asked if you could pastebin the output to 'glxinfo' and how you installed the drivers
<gyaresu> the_stig: the ">" redirect was so it didn't flood the channel :)
<gyaresu> loppa: yep. Is it a new ubuntu install?
<loppa> gyaresu: actually its Suse 10.2, but theres no people in the suse channel.
<slippyr4> there never are
<slippyr4> imho suse has lost it's way
<loppa> gyaresu: so I figured i'd try here, and then hope somebody knew anything 'bout it.
<gyaresu> loppa: Then you still want to upgrade the system.
<theidiotthatisme> When following directions on Launchpad to generate a gpg (for signing the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct), on step three it asks for key-id. What is the key-id from the output of gpg --list-keys emailaddress
<theidiotthatisme> Sorry step two and three
<GhostFreeman> hey you guys know where Gnome tucks away its theme icons
<GhostFreeman> like the trashcan, disk mounts and such?
<loppa> gyaresu: the whole thing?
<GhostFreeman> I got some custom icons i'd like to add into the mix
<ghatak> khaije: right, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8515/, i installed the drivers using the article on ubuntu site for nvidia binary driver. I would mention that i had a driver before this which i downloaded from nvidia site and it was giving me grief.
<the_stig> How do i upgrade to 6.10.. im on 5.04
<gyaresu> loppa: Start with upgrading gaim if you can.
<gyaresu> !upgrade > the_stig
<loppa> gyaresu: have to use yast then?
<livingdaylight> Now Playing: This guy's in love with you by Burt Bacharach from The Best of (0:40/4:46)
<slippyr4> ghostfreeman: somewhere under /usr/share/pixmaps iirc
<gyaresu> loppa: pft! i have no idea :)
<livingdaylight> HI Guys!
<GhostFreeman> much obliged good sir
<GhostFreeman> or good madam
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: please turn that script off :)
<gyaresu> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<loppa> gyaresu: that would be the same thing as synaptic in ubuntu. SOrt of.
<GhostFreeman> better yet, how do I drop a trash icon onto my Gnome desktop?
<gyaresu> loppa: yes it is.
<ghatak> khaije: i also found that symlink libGLcore.so.1 was pointing to the old driver /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9631 while there is another one now which is /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.8774 , i am changed the symlink and X has come up, but the resolution is weired, it only now shows 1024x768 as max
<livingdaylight> Q: is it necessary to turn one's computer off when switching monitors?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: No.
<loppa> gyaresu: eventually, there might be some other clients I could use?
<ghatak> khaije: the resolution with /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9631 is ok, but glx wont load
<afflux> theidiotthatisme: the key-id is the eight-character "id" in a line like: pub   1024D/71042B24 --- this would mean 71042B24
<arooni> is there anyway to make ubuntu's estimates of how much power i have left more accurate?  its saying my laptop battery will last 12 more minutes when its at 69% full
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, thx...so you are certain its quite ok for me to take my monitor cable off and put it on a different terminal?
<theidiotthatisme> afflux: Thanks a bunch! Been trying to figure it out so i could sign the CoF
<gyaresu> loppa: Yes you can use other clients.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: absolutely.
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, thx :D
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: np.
<arooni> how can i view windows media player files within firefox
<arooni> video files that its
<arooni> that is
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, that makes switching alot easier. I have a 26" lcd tv i like to switch to to watch my dvd's :D
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: Rebooting would be rather bothersome.
<gyaresu> arooni: from websites or from your hard drive?
<arooni> gyaresu: from websites
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, yea! really, that's why i hoped it would be ok. So, what happens to the electical signals as i take the cable off? Aguess, they're not bothered?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: very low voltage.
<zac1> How do I install a modem
<gyaresu> arooni: mozilla-mplayer
<gyaresu> zac1: adsl or dialup ?
<zac1> Dial-up
<gyaresu> zac1: any linux experience?
<ghatak> khaije: i hope you got all that info ?
<arooni> gyaresu: will that work in firefox?  do i need to do anything after installing it?
<zac1> gyaresu: yes
<ardchoille> livingdaylight: One of the last things I do when I set up a server is unplug the monitor, keyboard and mose.. and nothing bad ever happens. So, I don't think anything bad will happen when you switch monitors.
<gyaresu> zac1: Is the dialup modem internal or external?
<zac1> gyaresu: internal ISA
<ahron> does anyone know if anyone has gotten ati xpress 200m and fglrx working with desktop-effects or beryl in feisty, i upgraded and cant get it to work. or should i try another channel
<gyaresu> arooni: I've found it inconsistent. Just don't find any wmv based websites that i watch anymore, so I don't know what the latest version is like.
<livingdaylight> ardchoille, thanks for reassuring me. When one doesn't know one can get paranoid or superstitious ^^ but rebooting everytime just to switch monitors is bothersome...So, i'm glad to hear it's easy
<gyaresu> zac1: It _might_ work but will probably suck.
<darkcommon> slippyr4 Yes, SCART
<zac1> gyaresu: how will it suck?
<gyaresu> !modem | zac1
<ubotu> zac1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<slippyr4> darkcommon: you use the scart to connect to your TV?
<darkcommon> yes
<zac1> gyaresu: yes
<darkcommon> please send me a OM
<gyaresu> zac1: most internals are winmodems. external ones are hardware modulator/demodulators.
<arooni> gyaresu: that works great thanx
<gyaresu> zac1: winmodem (software based)
<zac1> gyaresu: it is from 1995
<gyaresu> arooni: cool. I might give it another go. Got a link to a site for me to check something out?
<gyaresu> zac1: what's the lscpi line for the modem?
<zac1> gyaresu: what is lcspi line
<arooni> nothing that fun... just stuff on break.com or collegehumor.com ;p
<arooni> see it seems to me unless this kinda stuff is installed by default
<arooni> its gonna scare away the typical user
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell zac1 about modem
<joshjosh> arooni: You can't just magically create an out of box OS for every system out there...you never tried installing linux 4 or 5 years ago. heh
<z9999> Anyone experienced in doing a system re-install? Who could answer some questions? Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<gyaresu> arooni: plenty of free codecs for streaming video... all good topics for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Razoz> hi, can any1 help me with a thing? In private
<gyaresu> zac1: command 'lspci' lists pci devices so you can find out what the modem is _really_
<joshjosh> what ver of ubuntu you running arooni?
<gyaresu> z9999: yup.
<slippyr4> z9999: how is a reinstall different from an install? we've all installed at some point. you'd be best just asking your real question
<slippyr4> razoz ask it in channel and someone will help if they know how
<zac1> gyaresu: it is not PCI, it is ISA.
<gyaresu> z9999: great thing is that as long as you keep your _entire_ home directory you can reinstall and then just dump it back in.
<Kuba> hi everyone
<joshjosh> arooni: Go into synaptic and search for gstreamer. install the ones with the ubuntu logo beside them
<gyaresu> zac1: forget about it. It is too old. Trust me. Don't argue. Run away from it screaming.
<slippyr4> gyaresu: unless you create new users in a different order and then the file ownerships are off
<gyaresu> zac1: You've got a PII huh?
<Razoz> Ive got a real problem that i wanna solve, can anyone help med out?
<gyaresu> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zac1> gyaresu: you mean it won't work?
<slippyr4> !hi | Kuba
<ubotu> Kuba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gyaresu> zac1: That would be a more literal interpretation. Yes.
<Kuba> does anyone know why after i built and compile my kernel now i can not log in to my system
<z9999> We didn't do the original install as the system was purchased with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS pre-installed.
<z9999> Do you have to back up your home directory first? and what about email?
<gyaresu> Kuba: Probably.
<Kuba> when i type login and password.
<slippyr4> gyaresu: why wouldn't it work? if it's ISA its not a winmodem; its probably basicaly a 16550 UART, which ought to be supported
<Kuba> i see fora moment the same screen...
<Kuba> and so one
<schasi> I have a onboard Geforce 6100, feisty fawn and a 1680x1050 Display. I cannot use the full resolution. Tried modelines, "UseEdidFreqs" so far. Any ideas?
<Razoz> When i start Xubuntu up, everything is okay but FX is slow as f**k! It takes like 1 min to load a webpage! The whole system is gay, everything laggy. Can it be my Graphic drivers?
<joshjosh> i want to make a bot named Deep Thought that answers 42 to every sentence with a question mark.
<zac1> Does anyone know how to install an ISA modem?
<slippyr4> z9999 your email is in your home directory. do ls -la and you'll see the hidden files and folders
<Razoz> The networkport is integrated in my motherboard
<Kuba> why could i do bad?
<gyaresu> slippyr4: Hey have fun helping that one. I'm just wondering what use it would be.
<slippyr4> gyaresu for sure, it;s old and crap, but i think it might work out the box and just be a tty somewhere
<joshjosh> schasi: I have the same problem, but i need to get to 1280x800. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will help you set it up
<Razoz> Can anyone help me ffs?
<schasi> joshjosh: Did not help
<schasi> Tried that a few times
<Kuba> what about me:)
<steel_lady> My amule doesn't want to launch any more. Help!!!
<slippyr4> zacl: have a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO.html
<Flannel> !patience | Razoz
<ubotu> Razoz: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zac1> Does anyone know how to instoll a 1995 ISA modem?
<Razoz> okay, sorry all
<Flannel> Razoz: you graphics drivers wouldn't affect firefox's page load time
<Flannel> !ipv6 | Razoz
<ubotu> Razoz: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<joshjosh> schasi: same here. we're in the same boat
<gyaresu> slippyr4: ISA modem. Don't know about you but there is some of my Linux learning that still gives me nightmares. 48hr kernel compiles are there too. zac1 How bad do you want this old box to be running that modem?
<Razoz> Flenell: But the whole system is also pretty slow, But the probs with FX is worse!
<zac1> gyaresu: very badly
<z9999> slippyr4: Do we have to move the contents of the Home directory to some other system 1st? And how do you begin the reinstall? We haven't ever done one. Will anything remain intact at all?
<schasi> Huh? Didnt you just say i will help me set it up?
<Flannel> z9999: Depends on how your partitioning is done.  Pastebin /etc/fstab
<poningru> Razoz: actually with 3.0 firefox your graphics card will determine how fast firefox performs
<slippyr4> z9999: no nothing will remain intact. if you backup your home dir to another system, then you will be able to get stuff like your documents, your mail back
<Kuba> hey..............
<Doksi> i've got rosegarden working but cant get in/out on midi using game port
<joshjosh> install swiftfox if you're mad at how fast it's going
<gyaresu> z9999: Why do you need to reinstall?
<slippyr4> zacl: have a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO.html
<schasi> joshjosh: woops, sry
<Kuba> why i can't log in to my system after i compiled my kernel?
<schasi> Kuba: You mean you provide username and password, but cannot log in?
<gyaresu> Kuba: You may have filled the HDD. If you can get to the login and it won't let you then that might be it.
<slippyr4> zacl: have you actually plugged the modem in yet? if so, pastebin the output of dmesg
<gyaresu> Kuba: can you go to the F2 terminal and login there?
<Kuba> i provide username and password and for a moment i see this screen again
<Doksi> you cant login if your /tmp dir is not set as +t 7777
<Kuba> and so one
<z9999> slippyr4: Will the HD be formatted when you begin? And will we have to make partitions etc? As we don't know how much space we should allocate if so.
<slippyr4> Kuba: did you keep your previous kernel? can you boot with that and then login?
<Kuba> yes
<Kuba> slippyr4:yes
<eshaase> is it all possible to su to root? having to sudo all the time is kinda annoying, especially when i can't cd into directories
<Doksi> kuba are you using usb keyboard?
<slippyr4> z9999: on the install you will have several choices for partitioning. A good one to use will be the "erase entire disk and partition automaticallY"
<Flannel> eshaase: If you really want a root shell, use `sudo -i`
<Razoz> poningru: 3.0?? I thougt that 2.0.0.2 was the newest
<slippyr4> eshaase: you can sudo su -
<Flannel> z9999: you format during the install, and it all depends, but isn't too difficult anyway.  If you have a certain method of partitioning currently, you won't need to backup your home dir, as you can install the system "around" it.
<Flannel> slippyr4: that's no good.  sudo -i is much better
<Kuba> Doksi:no
<poningru> Razoz: alpha
<slippyr4> eshaase: or, if you're really determined, you could change the root password with sudo passwd root, then you can login or su to root directly. expect flamewar as to whether you should actually do this
<poningru> minefield
<slippyr4> flannel: why is it no good?
<Flannel> slippyr4: there's (almost) no reason for anyone to need a root password.
<steel_lady> I think I hanve the general problem actually because I can't launch various applications and I think I know what caused it but I don't know how to mend it
<Kuba> maybe i made a mistake with typing tekst in menu.lst??
<gyaresu> Flannel: slippyr4 eshaase or you set up the sudoers file 'visudo'
<Razoz> poningru: : Okay, u know how to solve the FXisgoingslow problem? My conecction is fine in windows :s
<gyaresu> Flannel: slippyr4 eshaase Ignore my last.
<eshaase> slippyr4: ok, i like the whole concept of only sudo but at times it does get annoying (no permission to cd somewhere)
<Kuba> what should i type in menu.lst
<Kuba> ???
<poningru> Razoz: try the ipv6 fix
<slippyr4> Flannel: that's debatable (root pw). there are strong arguments for and against
<joshjosh> sudo su won't let you?
<Flannel> slippyr4: no. there are no reasons for an ubuntu user to need a root password (except for some old software, but thats fixed in newer versions of said software)
<slippyr4> eshaase: i told you *how* to get round it, now you have to choose whether you think it's a good idea or not
<Flannel> eshaase: `sudo -i` will get you a root shell
<slippyr4> Flannel: i have an ubuntu server at work. I only ever log into it for sysadmin tasks. So i use root.
<eshaase> slippyr4: =) ok, thanks
<slippyr4> flannel: but it's really 6 of one, half a dozen of the other.
<Kuba>  what should i type in menu.lst???
<ardchoille> slippyr4: I have been using Ubuntu since Warty and have never needed to enable the root account. Any admin tasks you need to do can be done with sudo.
<slippyr4> flannel: but a n00b probably shouldnt be root
<Flannel> slippyr4: In this channel, we don't want to cause headaches for users, as such, we don't advocate things that people don't need (or that will complicate stuff later), setting a root password is one of them.  You're more than welcome to do it separately on your own system, but when supporting here, not.
<Askar> What do I need to install to do a swedish spellcheck in AbiWord?
<slippyr4> flannel: look back at what i wrote: he asked how to do it, so i told him, and i warned him that it wasn;t a good idea. THAT is what support is
<slippyr4> flannel: it's not to be recommended, sure. but if someone asks, he shall be told. it's not your place to decide that some other guy shouldnt be able to do what he wants
<Razoz> Does any1 know?
<joshjosh> razoz, know what?
<Razoz> poningru: : What?  Im newb @ linux
<Flannel> slippyr4: sudo -i is more than capable replacement, theres no need for sudo su -
<poningru> !ipv6 | Razoz
<ubotu> Razoz: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Razoz> joshjosh: , my router lagged, couldent see waht you was writing 8)
<poningru> Razoz: disable ipv6
<Razoz> poningru: , thx
<Askar> What do I need to install to do a swedish spellcheck in AbiWord?
<st0n3cutt3r_> alright, I need help again.  I found specific directions for my adapter, but they want me to have internet access to complete them.  can I get the files listed in step 2 from outside of ubuntu?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Razoz> poningru: , just wanna know. What exactly is ipv6?
<Razoz> it for Internet Protocal like windows? :P
<gyaresu>  Razoz google dude
<Razoz> gyaresu: , yeah 8)
<Doksi> any help for rosegarden midi?
<st0n3cutt3r_> also the network manager I downloaded insisted that it was the wrong type
<poningru> Razoz: hehe
<ghatak>  X is not loading GLX extension, my card is NVidia GForce4 440MX, see glx failing in Xorg.log >>
<ghatak>                 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8517/
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: No way of plugging this laptop into a LAN then?
<Razoz> poningru: : Thx for the tip
<poningru> Razoz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipv6
<poningru> yep
<ghatak> please help
<st0n3cutt3r_> I have an amd athlon 64 processor and downloaded the version I thought I needed for it
<xdiska> hi
<xdiska> there's someone?
<gyaresu> !welcome | xdiska
<ubotu> xdiska: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: This mac can only access the internet via a bridged connection through my pc (which contains ubuntu)
<Kuba> bye
<xdiska> i upgraded from edgy to feisty
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: ah. tricky and annoying.
<jussi01> !feisty | xdiska
<ubotu> xdiska: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<st0n3cutt3r_> indeed
<xdiska> but now when i do try to shutdown my pc it reboot but dont halt
<st0n3cutt3r_> I attempted to connect it directly to the modem, but it can't get internet like that for some reason
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: so you can download the .deb packages that you need for network-manager or whatever by finding out what version you need.
<jussi01> xdiska, --> #ubuntu+1
<Manny> i
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: that's what I am having a problem with
<st0n3cutt3r_> can you help?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: sure
<xdiska> what mean hussi?
<st0n3cutt3r_> ubuntu 6.10 amd 64 processor
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: eating soup as well but we'll get there.
<st0n3cutt3r_> idk what other information you need
<st0n3cutt3r_> I'm running the 32 bit version of ubuntu... if it makes a difference
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: Did you install the 64bit version?
<jussi01> xdiska, you need to as feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 channel
<xdiska> ok i understn
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: oh. thank goodness.
<xdiska> sorry
<xdiska> thanks
<st0n3cutt3r_> the 64 bit version didn't work for some reason
<Razoz> I I chosed Xubuntu bcuze its got XFCE @ start and wanted a speedy system. s it a big difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<eck> Razoz: i don't think so
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: Just as well. Lots of packages aren't compiled for 64bit.
<OuZo_> hi, anybody know a good site that will show me how to overclock my AMD 3000+? thanks
<eck> Razoz: maybe a little bit of RAM saved, that's it
<Razoz> eck: : @ therie webpage the say its theri lightest
<gyaresu> OuZo_: http://overclockers.com.au
<OuZo_> gyaresu: thanks
<eck> Razoz: yes, but none of the desktops are heavy on cpu time. you probably save a few tens of megabytes of memory
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: so just to recap: you want to get your wireless card working?
<eck> maybe 20-30 MB
* pooger tackles seravitae
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: correct
<alexIdoia> hi I come from Mac and I am looking for a replacement freesoftware for Bbedit on mac, all I want is a simple text editor with ASCII capabilities and most of all a integrated ftp client
<eck> i'm not sure exactly how much
<gyaresu> OuZo_: the forums are good.
* seravitae gets tackled
<nemanja-> hello..
<nemanja-> can someone help me?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: but it's not recognised?
<gyaresu> !question | nemanja-
<ubotu> nemanja-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jussi01> !equivalents | alexIdoia
<ubotu> alexIdoia: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<st0n3cutt3r_> the card is, but it can not find the network to my knowledge
<nemanja-> --- Connected. Now logging in..
<nemanja-> -Welcome- psyBNC2.3.2-7
<nemanja-> --- Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<alexIdoia> jussi01: mac ?
<nemanja-> What is the problem in this?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: what's the  output of 'iwconfig'
<slippyr4> st0n3cutt3r: does the network run WPA perchance?
<Razoz> eck:  Heh, thats needed with my 512 8)   Getting 2 gb soon <333
<st0n3cutt3r_> I don't know
<eck> alexIdoia: an integrated ftp client? maybe emacs
<st0n3cutt3r_> x2
<Razoz> eck: Good for Photoshop ;)
<panfist> thanks to everyone that helped me earlier, because of you guys i'm online in ubuntu right now. if i could ask another question please, i tried to download/install the newest ATI graphics drivers and it's not working, they recommend to uninstall them before installing a different version, but nowhere do they explain how to uninstall. can anyone point me to a guide or explain?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: and 'iwlist wlan0/eth1/ra0/whatever scan'
<eck> Razoz: i have 512 MB which is definitely more than enough to run any DE
<jussi01> !envy | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<alexIdoia> eck, emacs looks very cool but I found it too difficult
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: is that an exact command that I should enter into the terminal?
<gyaresu> panfist: you havn't installed them before so don't worry (apt-get remove blah)
<Sandroad> Hi.  Could anyone help me getting my WPA to work on my IBM T42 pls
<eck> alexIdoia: i would just go with something like gedit then, it supports external plugins, and you can probably find an ftp one
<eck> alexIdoia: jedit might also have one
<jussi01> !wpa | Sandroad
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: aye. 'iwconfig' will get you back the network devices.
<ubotu> Sandroad: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steel_lady> I know that I have to be patient but I ask and nobody pays attention to me for hours!
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: then tell me if you see eth1 or wlan0 or whatever.
<alexIdoia> eck, sounds good
<panfist> gyaresu: i did install them? i followed this guide to the letter except at the "verifying" step my device is "mesa3d"something instead of radeon x1900
<jussi01> steel_lady, whats your problem?
<gyaresu> steel_lady: Try again.
<slippyr4> sandroad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo worked very well for me.
<panfist> gyaresu: this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: are you talking about in the network ...utility? window?
<eck> Razoz: i think you will find that gnome uses very little memory, the things that use a lot are compiz/beryl, firefox, and some others like evince
<weitz> hello, i tried installing ubuntu 6.10 on my desktop computer earlier and couldn't get the internet working, can anybody help me with this?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: no. you need to open up a terminal. Lets use the real tools.
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: I can't have ubuntu open and be online on this computer at the same time, so I can restart and check something if I have specific instructions for what to do and what to report back
<jussi01> weitz, wireless or normal ethernet?
<eck> Razoz: if you investigate with a program like top you will see where the memory is really being used, and generally the things integrated with the desktop are pretty memory-concious
<weitz> jussi01: ethernet
<weitz> jussi01: i've got earthlink cable, and i connected directly to the cable modem, no router
<jussi01> weitz, do you usually need a pssword in windows?
<steel_lady> jussi01: I think I have general problem launching apps. For now I can not launch Nedit and Amule anymnore and I think it happened after I gave by accident chmod 777 to the whole home and teturned it generally to 775
<weitz> jussi01: no
<eck> Razoz: also, if you use any gnome applications you will end up loading most of the gnome libraries anyway (same with kde apps)
<weitz> jussi01: should just work w/ DHCP
<lesshaste> is there some tool to detect which wireless networks will actually let you log in? I was sitting in a train station the other days and there were about half a dozen non-encrypted networks available. If you tried to use any of them they took you to a page to ask you to pay
<jussi01> weitz, system -> administration -> network
<weitz> jussi01: i'm on my laptop on ubuntu and it's working fine, just DHCP
<eck> weitz: you might have to reset the modem
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: yes, sorry. first get 'lspci' then 'iwconfig' (note the wireless device name wlan0 or whatever) then 'iwlist wlan0/whatever scan'. See you soon.
<eck> weitz: a lot of cable modems don't really do dhcp properly, so resetting them will get it working again
<weitz> eck: but i'm online right now, same modem, same ubuntu, just a laptop not desktop
<st0n3cutt3r_> is it really supposed to be /whatever scan   ?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: dude...
<eck> weitz: ah... try doing dhcp manually with dhclient and see what it gives you
<jussi01> steel_lady, Im not too sure on that problem, Im sorry
<eck> e.g. dhclient eth0
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_:  (note the wireless device name wlan0 or whatever)
<eck> (as root of course)
<Razoz> eck: okay, thx
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: ok, I was just checking (because you said it exactly the same way 3 times)
<steel_lady> jussi01, whom can I ask then?
<weitz> eck: i have two ethernet interfaces on the desktop, could that cause a problem?
<st0n3cutt3r_> thx, brb
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: Sorry. Getting sleepy. Good luck. I'll be here.
<weitz> eck: ubuntu seems to detect them both, and the hardware appears to work for both
<Kuba> hey if my compiling kernel failed how can i remove everything(files etc)what i did?
<eck> weitz: i am not really sure, i only have one ethernet interface on my laptop so i have never found out how ubuntu does in that arena
<gyaresu> steel_lady: If you've 'chmod 755 -R /home/blah' then that's somewhat mess.
<gyaresu> *messy
<jussi01> steel_lady, try #ubuntuforums they may not be able to help you, but then again the may. Just remember that is not an official support channel, so they dont *have* to help
<Kuba> to start compile again?
<eck> i would be sort of surprised if that was the issue though
<soundray> Kuba: 'make mrproper'
<kenthomson> Hello!
<gyaresu> Kuba: if you installed it properly then you can 'apt-get remove' it.
<eck> steel_lady: ouch, that is a very bad thing to do
<Kuba> in the directory with new kernel?
<weitz> eck: alright, i'll have to log off my laptop test the dhclient command, no router
<kenthomson> When is feisty launching?
<eck> steel_lady: a lot of things should _not_ be world readable, e.g. ssh keys
<eilker> i wanna take a video of my 3d desktop. but i dont want its size big, which format to save avi or mpeg ?
<gyaresu> Kuba: preface your comments with a nick please.
<soundray> Kuba: where you ran the compile
<eck> weitz: ok
<soundray> commands
<khaije> ghatak: i would reccomend (1)using the repo'd nvidia blobs instead of any other ones for simplicity and ease , also (2) purge and reinstall the xserver-xorg-core package , and (3) dist-upgrade if you haven't done that lately
<Kuba> /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.6
<weitz> eck: ok, bbiab
<kenthomson> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<alexIdoia> eck: that is strange no ftp capabilities for gedit, this is so strange I thought this was quite an essential feature, how do you guys do to edit html files to/from an external server ?
<Kuba> gyaresu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.18.6 right?
<eck> steel_lady: actually, some software will not even work if the configuration files do not have proper permissions
<gyaresu> Kuba: what about it?
<ghatak> khaije: right, trying that now
<kenthomson> I am reading the beryl_wiki page and it has a section on "Show Desktop" plugin, but i can't find it in beryl-settings-manager; Can someone help me locate the Show-Desktop plugin
<Kuba> gyaresu:there i have to type apt-get remove?
<gyaresu> Kuba: Why on earth are you recompiling the kernel anyway?
<agliv> Greetings all :) having problems dual booting WinDOOF + ubuntu.... wanted to use the same /boot partitition for booth, but ubuntu wrote over the windows entries and now I can only start Ubuntu...
<kenthomson> gyaresu, Is he not on ISS?
<eck> alexIdoia: i think you can open up an ftp session in nautilus and then edit those files with gedit. i personally just edit files locally or over an ssh session (using vim)
<Flosoft> hey
<gyaresu> kenthomson: the international space station?
<khaije> ghatak: sorry my comp is slow and a little overloaded atm
<Flosoft> I updated from edgy to feisty this night
<steel_lady> jussi01, eck: first I did chmod 777 by accident then I returned to 755 but I don't believe that anybody can help me in general since we can not go file by file. but I did it in home! why is it affecting programs?
<Flosoft> but the update failed during the night
<sciboy> Hey guys, what download manager would you recommend?
<Flosoft> now I can't boot anymore :S
<kenthomson> gyaresu, righto! International Space Station ;-)
<Kuba> gyaresu:i'd like to try compile kernel again.do i have to remove everything from last compiling?
<gyaresu> Kuba: Please pastebin the output of 'dpkg --get-selections |grep image'
<alexIdoia> eck: yes that is what I do right no, but vim can't do a lot of things
<kenthomson> Flosoft, i was thinking about doing the same things but with different results, how was the experience?
<eck> alexIdoia: like?
<gyaresu> Kuba: Why on earth are you recompiling the kernel anyway?
<eck> it can edit files remotely
<gyaresu> Kuba: please read the messages.
<kenthomson> gyaresu, are you sure he is not on ISS?
<Flosoft> well .. when I boot into rescue mode I get this:
<Flosoft> Cannot open root device "UUID=*something*" or unknown-block(0,0)
<kenthomson> gyaresu, if he is not reading any of the messages than how do you expect him to read that one?
<Flosoft> Please append a correct root= boot option
<Flosoft> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<gyaresu> kenthomson: eyeballs bug.
<alexIdoia> eck: :) say that I am not sure how to do them, for ex how to encode a file with the proper charset
<Flosoft> I really don't know what to do
<kenthomson> Flosoft, a forum search might help you get results faster
<Flosoft> didn't find anything :S
<kenthomson> I am reading the beryl_wiki page and it has a section on "Show Desktop" plugin, but i can't find it in beryl-settings-manager; Can someone help me locate the Show-Desktop plugin
<eck> alexIdoia: in vim try ":he charset"
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell me about yourself
<kenthomson> Flosoft, try making a detailed post, and great people at the forums will help you
<kenthomson> gyaresu, does he understand natural language?
<kenthomson> ubotu, what is your name?
<gugu^> Please Help, I have instaled Hp laser Jet 1018, and his not printing, i folow instructions form here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220766&highlight=1020
<Flosoft> isn't there any quick fix?
<eck> alexIdoia: have you tried jedit? I am a sysadmin, so I am a really heavy vim user, but a lot of the programmers at work use that
<gyaresu> Kuba: hello?
<the_stig> hey im tryin to upgrade to breezy how do i change the repositories
<eck> vim and emacs are good editors, but you definitely have to invest a _lot_ of time to use them efficiently
<eshaase> i disabled the login manager and when i do a 'startx' i get an error about the gnome settings daemon and something about dbus, any idea whats going on?
<alexIdoia> eck: ok I'll try
<Kuba> gyaresu:sorry but i don't understand your question-i don't speak english very well
<soundray> the_stig: are you on warty?
<eck> e.g. for vim i'd say you probably have to know at least 40 or so commands before it really becomes worthwhile to use it
<alexIdoia> eck: anyway, I like vim , is there a list of command somewhere so I can learn ?
<finalbeta> Flosoft: You will have to boot with a live CD and edit your fstab so it will mount the correct partition. You can replace the UUID with the old style /dev/hd** if you want.
<eck> alexIdoia: the built in help is the best documentation
<gyaresu> Kuba: Why do you want to recompile you kernel?
<eck> alexIdoia: i think it also provides the best tutorial
<weitz> eck: back, i tried manually running dhclient, should i paste the output?
<Kuba> you mean compile again?
<kenthomson> gyaresu, "earth", missing?
<eck> weitz: pastebin it
<Flosoft> finalbeta: but the partitions should be ok?
<weitz> eck: ok
<gyaresu> Kuba: Why do you want to recompile you kernel? At all. For what reason? What is the purpose?
<alexIdoia> eck:  and what do you think of gvim ?
<eck> alexIdoia: you can search for something by trying ":he foo" and then hitting ctrl-d
<eck> alexIdoia: gvim is nice, i use it when i edit files locally
<Kuba> gyaresu:to make my system safer etc...
<soundray> Kuba: run 'make mrproper' in the directory where you ran the compile commands originally. Then you can start over.
<gyaresu> Kuba: No.
<ardchoille> the_stig: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (CLI) or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (GUI)
<the_stig> soundray: im on hedgehog or somethin.. crazy names :\.. neway i'm just using the apt-get method seems like its working
<soundray> Kuba: your system won't be safer from compiling a kernel
<alexIdoia> eck: has gvim the same command than vim ?
<barata> hallo all, how can we make kde, gnome & xfce integrate seamlessly in Ubuntu
<the_stig> there is no way i can do it straight to 6.10 ay?
<alexIdoia> so if I learn vim I would also know gvim ?
<finalbeta> Flosoft: it's pointing to the wrong partition, or the partition is corrupted. You can check the partitons from the live cd
<barata> you know ... if you use gnome based, then gimp or thunderbird for instance will look funny & ugly in KDE
<soundray> the_stig: I think it's a bad idea to upgrade from hoary hedgehog to breezy badger. I recommend you do a fresh install of edgy eft.
<finalbeta> it's unlikely it's destroyed.
<barata> and vice versa
<eck> alexIdoia: gvim is just a pretty gui that allows you to have menus and better themes. the tabbing support is also a little more inuitive
<weitz> eck: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8527/
<eck> but the commands are the same
<alexIdoia> eck: ok cool
<alexIdoia> eck: thanks
<Kuba> gyaresu? isifference beetween apt-get remove and 'make mrproper?
<the_stig> ive got an iso of edgy eft. but no blank cds.. neway i can run it without burning it??
<eck> weitz: it looks like it isn't seeing any responses to its dhcp broadcasts
<ardchoille> eck: How would one get gvim to work in tty1 if they had a problem with X?
<eck> ardchoille: you would just use regular vim
<ardchoille> ;)
<soundray> the_stig: there is a way to install without a CD, but it's a little more involved. Read the pm from ubotu:
<weitz> eck: so what do you think is the problem?
<soundray> !install > the_stif
<soundray> !install > the_stig
<soundray> sorry
<gyaresu> Kuba: Can you show me a link to the guide you were following please?
<the_stig> :) thnx
* soundray blushes
<finalbeta> Flosoft: using fschk.ext3
<ardchoille> eck: So, it's probably a good idea to get used to regular vim now?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: should I e-mail the results or what do you want with/from them?
<soundray> the_stig: topgear, eh?
<jpjacobs> ardchoille, there is a vim tutorial in the vim package if i'm not mistaken. that'll get you going
<gyaresu> !pastebin | st0n3cutt3r
<ubotu> st0n3cutt3r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> ardchoille: I always use it if i am working at the console, in X or not; i mostly use gvim for extended editing sessions
<jpjacobs> ardchoille, vimtutr it is
<Kuba> gyaresu:http://czlug.icis.pcz.pl/materialy/kernel/howto/
<jpjacobs> vimtutor*
<sciboy> Can anyone recommend a download manager?
<eck> weitz: try resetting the modem, and make sure you are using the right interface
<ardchoille> jpjacobs: I'm good with vim, I was just trying to see if eck would see the benefit to using regular vim now.
<soundray> sciboy: wget
<gyaresu> !offtopic | eck: ardchoille
<ubotu> eck: ardchoille: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gyaresu> sciboy: GUI or CLI?
<sciboy> GUI
<sciboy> Please. =)
<dgx> Hi :)
<weitz> eck: yeah, the interface is right according to ifconfig output, besides they're both active and enabled, and i already reset the modem before that test
<ardchoille> gyaresu: Thanks for that
<Kuba> gyaresu:i typed mrproper
<gyaresu> sciboy: Then no :) but axel is awesome and could be setup to be used by some programmes.
<agliv> can anybody please help me fix my booting routiene so that windows is recognized?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8533/
<eck> weitz: you should just get a router :-). you can also do static ip if you have to
<ardchoille> gyaresu: Please don't be so quick on the ot trigger :)
<eck> weitz: i suspect that if you look at the interface with wireshark or tcpdump you will see that there are no dhcp responses
<weitz> eck: but this is quite bizarre, it's working fine on my laptop
* ikonia wakes
<gugu^> Please Help, I have instaled Hp laser Jet 1018, and his not printing, i folow instructions form here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220766&highlight=1020
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> weitz: there isn't a web interface for the modem, is there?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: so you have two wireless devices. wlan0 doesn't find any networks.
<eck> if there is you might check if it keeps any logs
<kenthomson>  Is there any place on the net/opther package that i can install to get even more beryl-plugins?
<weitz> eck: no
<finalbeta> aglet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8538/ << that is what needs to be placed inside you /boot/grub/menu.lst , but you still need to specify the correct location.
<ardchoille> kenthomson: You might ask in #ubuntu-effects
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: both of those devices appear for my 1 wireless adapter o_O
<finalbeta> agliv:  : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8538/ << that is what needs to be placed inside you /boot/grub/menu.lst , but you still need to specify the correct location.
<st0n3cutt3r> I have another adapter that I could have tested, but I didn't think to plug it in (I would have to find it first)
<weitz> eck: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10718.html, this appears to be similar to my issue
<ikonia> kenthomson: beryl questions are better in #ubuntu-effect - there is more experienece there
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Right. Is it a card that you had unplugged when you ran lspci?
<st0n3cutt3r> no
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: is it internal?
<weitz> eck: except that guy resolved it by resetting his modem, and has DSL
<st0n3cutt3r> no
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: is it external?
<kenthomson> ikonia, hi!
<st0n3cutt3r> yes
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Are we having fun yet?
<kenthomson> ardchoille, ikonia i will go there, but i find it sleepy/less-responsive
<ikonia> its the most expereinced place for beryl+ubuntu
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: lol
<eck> weitz: i strongly suspect it is a problem on the modem's end, if you really want to make sure you would have to run a packet sniffing program
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: This is the bit where maybe you provide me with a link to the model page or somesuch...
<eck> weitz: dhclient would show some messages if there was anything that even looked like a reply
<st0n3cutt3r> yeah
<weitz> eck: alright, any ideas how to resolve this?
<st0n3cutt3r> I was just looking
<kenthomson> ubotu, foo is bar
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >kenthomson
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211#
<nerdcore> hs anyone tried a live persistant install?
<eck> weitz: sorry, i don't have any more ideas
<nerdcore> I'm having issues with the persistant part...
<ikonia> nerdcore: whats a live persistant install ?
<weitz> eck: alright, thanks anyway, i guess i'll have to see if i can figure something out
<nerdcore> ikonia: booting from CD or USB with a saved home
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<nerdcore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick
<ikonia> I've personally never appriciated that approach
<nerdcore> it's pretty slick..
<nerdcore> only good for when you work in an office and get shuffled around
* st0n3cutt3r is afk ftm
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: I don't have to beat you to death with google do I? You have seen the plethora http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=F5D7050+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<nerdcore> multiple machines multiple headache
<ikonia> I appriciate the need, I just find it too rare a solution
<lesshaste> is it possible to make grub come up with a blank screen which only shows the options if you press some key?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: "Disclaimer. I accept no responsibility for anything that goes wrong using this howto. If it breaks your system, I guess you get to keep both halves. If it makes your system urinate on the dog, I guess you get to give the dog a bath"
<kenthomson> HELP; i have installed beagled, and it sits in the background using very-high number of CPU cycles, and it paralyzes my PC. can i make it run gentler? I even tried "beagle-shutdwon" but it rudely re-started and again bloated my system. I can't have a fully indexed, but bloated system, please help me make beagle behave a little more politely
<gyaresu> kenthomson you need to re-'nice' the process.
<finalbeta> kenthomson: it should be using 100% cpu, using 80 would be a waste. But you can renice it if it's priority is to high. yet it shouldn't be.
<eck> kenthomson: i have seen it do this before on some malformed files, i don't think there is a fix; top will lower the cpu priority, but ti will still waste cpu time
<alexIdoia> eck: in vim to have the color syntax, the command is something link :sync on but I forget it exactly
<gyaresu> kenthomson: 'top' then hit the 'r' key to renice it.
<eck> kenthomson: using tracker as a replacement is an option (although it is not as tightly integrated atm)
<finalbeta> But I would say, don't use beagle compiz and beryl, it's bad for you.
<wladik> hi all! when is ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn out?
<finalbeta> In 2007 month  04
<ardchoille> wladik: April 19th, supposedly
<finalbeta> that's why It's called 7.04
<Seveas> !feisty| wladik
<gyaresu> kenthomson: 19 is a decent value.
<ubotu> wladik: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<wladik> will be on cds shipit?
<eck> alexIdoia: you need to :set syntax (and in the future, #vim is a more appropriate channel for vim questions)
<gyaresu> wladik: no shipit is only 6.06
<ardchoille> wladik: Not sure ShipIt will do that, since Dapper will still be supported.
<EADG> Evening all.
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell me about greetings
<finalbeta> wladik: they seems to ship only long term supported releases, the release 7.10 will probably be one of those.
<wladik> i used dapper alot -ist a stable and reliable :-) hope feisty will be too
<ardchoille> wladik: Indeed, Dapper is quite nice.
<kenthomson> gyaresu, how do i make it work at 19, or whatever that is?
<gyaresu> kenthomson: did you run 'top'?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: most instructions I find, so far as I can tell, expect that I have access to the internet with ubuntu otherwise
<st0n3cutt3r> 1. First, go into Synaptic Package Manager, and search for "ndiswrapper-utils"
<CBunny> Hi! is it possible to install ubuntu using the serial port?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: 'apt-cache showpkg whatever' then see the exact version it would want to install. Get it and then 'sudo dpkg -i whatever'
<lesshaste> where is the grub config file? Strangely I can't find it
<eck> kenthomson: just to let you know, renicing it will not prevent it from keeping your cpu on and making the fans loud; you should check what files it is getting stuck on, i had problems in the past where i would download video files (on bittorrent) and beagle would try to parse the metadata associated with them and hog the cpu because they were malformed
<soundray> CBunny: it may be possible, but I doubt that someone has documented the process
<eck> kenthomson: you can do that with lsof
<CBunny> soundray, why's that?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: plus its dependencies. If you just run 'sudo apt-cache depends whatever' then that'll tell you.
<ardchoille> lesshaste: Do you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<lesshaste> ardchoille: oh !
<eck> e.g. lsof | grep beagle
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: whatever being wlan0 or wmaster0 again?
<soundray> CBunny: serial ports are becoming rare in desktops. Embedded machines tend to use other distributions than ubuntu.
<finalbeta> CBunny: because it's not something you want to be doing, check google for "install debian serial cable"
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: no this is to install extra packages that you will need to get the wireless device happy.
<finalbeta> debian will likely turn up more results and is similar.
<st0n3cutt3r> ok, so what do I fill whatever with?
<CBunny> finalbeta, what's wrong with it? i install most my servers using the serial port
<lesshaste> ardchoille: thx :)
<finalbeta> CBunny: got a guide? :)
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: It's been detected but it isn't working. You might want to find a post with that exact problem/solution.
<nerdcore> has anyone in here trued a persistant live USB install before, I'm halfway through and I'm getting stuck. (I'm booting live off USB, but persistance doesn't want to work.)
<ardchoille> lesshaste: You're welcome :)
<nerdcore> I'm getting a pretty clear error though when starting X
<Ferret> Surely the serial console instructions are trivially the same as the X-less instructions, asssuming the install CD puts the required one line in menu.lst and one line in inittab?
<deadeyes> hi all, I have a problem with snmpd... whenever I start it with the init.d script, it only listens to the loopback interface so I can only connect locally. I looked with ps aux and I saw an argument that tells smpd to only listen to loopback. I looked in the manual how I can change this... I found udp:161 but I cant seem to find where to change this so always as snmpd starts, that it listens to all interfaces:s
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: alright, I'll look
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Geeze it's messy. I'm not sure you want to do it without having net.
<kenthomson> eck, gyaresu i am a bit more of a novice than you assume, i understand completely simple commands, or a GUI, nothing more than that. My problem: beagle makes my computer unusable, please rephrase your solution in a way i can implement it. And another question, is beagle worth the CPU-time, or i am better of with "locate foo"?
<nerdcore> all I get is unable to lock ICE authority file: /home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority
<ikonia> if beagle is killing your machine - its not worth it
<eck> kenthomson: i think the problem that you are having isn't really possible to fix, beagle has a number of problems ineherent to it
<eck> kenthomson: i would just use locate, or maybe tracker
<kenthomson> eck, thank you that helps!
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: did you find instructions?
<kenthomson> eck, and you mean to say there is no way i can make it behave nicer, with one-two commands for all-time?
<ikonia> depends on the problem
<Seveas> ikonia, beagle is never worth it. Dog-slow
<gyaresu> kenthomson: I am cli monkey so bash tools are win imho. However if you open another terminal and run 'top' you will then be able to hit the 'r' key and it will ask you what PID you want to renice. Just enter the Process ID of Beagle and then enter '19' as the 'renice' value.
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I can load a page on my mac (which I am talking to you from right now) and just leave it up while my pc reboots into windows and use the instructions from here
<eilker> can recordmydesktop save in avi format too or just ogg format ?
<ikonia> Seveas: I've had it running "acceptable"
<eck> kenthomson: you can have the kernel schedule it with lower priority, so that it doesn't slow down other appications
<Xif> Hi. I'm trying to install a Lexmark E240 on Edgy. Any help?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: st0n3cutt3r http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=449166
<eck> but this is _not_ the same as making it not use as much cpu
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: messy.
<Seveas> ikonia, killer hardware I assume :)
<eck> in particular, it will keep the cpu on, the cpu will not be able to idle, and you will be using more power and the fans will get loud
<Xif> Google said I might want to install it via the "generic PCL6" driver. anyone knows how I can do that?
<ikonia> Seveas: yes, it has a fair bit of grunt
<ikonia> and I agree its rarly worth it unless you have a real need for it
<Xif> i.e. where do I find the PCL6 on the Add New Printer wizard driver menu?
<gyaresu> Seveas: Yay! Sorry to bother but would you be so kind as to add a factoid for nick prefacing please. It's something I end up typing a lot. !preface or somesuch?
<eck> kenthomson: if you think that the amount of time that beagle is spending using the cpu is unreasonable (and i think that it is) dn't use it
<ikonia> eck: and there lies the real advice
<Seveas> !prfefix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prfefix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !prefix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> I don't see why beagle would have to be noticeably slow, it's doing it thing in the background. Taking up to many resources true, but when you search it's lightening fast.
<kenthomson> eck, right
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I think I can do this, but I would like you to talk me through a few parts before I start, if you don't mind
<Alarm> hello
<Alarm> is there any danger writing from windows to linux partition while linux kernel is not running ? i searched for some articles but couldnt find something about it
<ardchoille> kenthomson: I used beagle for a bit, found it to be too much, so I found the deskbar applet to be much better for me. You might try the deskbar applet and see if that works for you.
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Fire away.
<kenthomson> Alarm, i do it all the time
<ikonia> Alarm: how can you do that if the kernel is nor runnign ?
<kenthomson> ardchoille, i find it too much taxing
<ikonia> Alarm: do you mean from windows ?
<Alarm> copy with ext2fs for example
<agliv> finalbeta: Thanks for the info... that helps... now I can list my partitions with fdsk -l ?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: you will have to adjust your /usr/src/ to your kernel so, change to yours accordingly
<Seveas> !prefix is <reply> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the prson you're talking too, you have a grater chance that that person reads your messages
<lesshaste> I am using hiddenmenu in grub but I would really like the screen to be completely blank instead of showing the minimal grub message... is this possible?
<st0n3cutt3r> ""
<Seveas> %login
<kenthomson> ardchoille, i might be better of with the deskbar applet, but what does it use to do a 'search'
<Seveas> !prefix is <reply> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the prson you're talking too, you have a grater chance that that person reads your messages
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Alarm> windows->linux
<ikonia> Alarm: the danger is the ext2 driver for windows can cause issues, so its up to you if you chose to risk it
<Alarm> on another partition
<kenthomson> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the prson you're talking too, you have a grater chance that that person reads your messages
<gyaresu> Seveas: typo "person"
<ikonia> kenthomson: he's just done that - the answer isn't going to change
<gyaresu> Seveas: typo "greater"
<ardchoille> kenthomson: I believe it uses gnome-search-tool
<kenthomson> Seveas, it should be pErson prson
<Seveas> gyaresu, my e is dodgy
<Seveas> thanks
<nerdcore> alarm .. I missed something but are you trying to read an ext2 drive from win?
<gyaresu> Seveas: get a better dealer.
<Seveas> !no prefix is <reply> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking too, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<kenthomson> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking too, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Seveas> gyaresu, no, I hammer on the keyboard too much
<Seveas> kenthomson, would you mind not being so annoying?
<bodyboarding_bum> hey
<Alarm> i see. so there shouldnt be a problem writing on linux partition and booting then to linux . (problems with fsck for example)
<kenthomson> Seveas, it is NOT talking "too" but "talking to", a single "o"
<bodyboarding_bum> can anyone help me with setting up dual monitors?
<eck> kenthomson: if you are interested in a beagle-like tool, look at http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/
<gyaresu> Seveas: Old IBM clicky clack for you then. (Thanks muchly for the factoid).
<finalbeta> agliv: sudo fdisk -l
<eck> kenthomson: it is in universe i think
<kenthomson> eck, is it effecient, any first hand expreince?
<Seveas> gyaresu, I'm on a laptop :)
<eck> kenthomson: my experiences with it have been very positive
<bodyboarding_bum> anyone know anything about dual monitors?
<kenthomson> Seveas, it is NOT "talking too" but "talking to", a single "o"
<Ferret> They come in pairs
<kenthomson> !twinview bodyboarding_bum
<ikonia> bodyboarding_bum: whats the problem
<Alarm> nerdcore,  i am asking the risks of writing to a linux partition from windows
<kenthomson> !twinview | bodyboarding_bum
<ubotu> bodyboarding_bum: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bodyboarding_bum> i cant get my dual monitors working
<Otto-Mate> Looking for VMware Image of V6.10 Desktop - anyone ?
<ikonia> bodyboarding_bum: what technique are you using and what graphics card
<nerdcore> I would suggest checking out explore2fsPE (or with out PE) for the task at least..
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: sry, i didn't make that a real question; what does "you will have to adjust your /usr/src/ to your kernel so, change to yours accordingly" mean?
<holle> hi
<bodyboarding_bum> im using an ATI X300, and ive tried all the techniques i can find for ati cards, none worked
<kenthomson> Alarm, you need a EXT3 driver (fs-driver.org), and it works like a charm, but all your linux partition config files are openly visible in windows so anyone can change them without knowing the root password, if that is what you consider a security risk
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: How you going with the reading? The build-essential package has all the fun toys you need to compile things yourself. /usr/src is where the linux headers or kernel source live.
<Alarm> okie :) thank you a lot
<kenthomson> gyaresu, is linux_headers = kernell source? what is linux-headers.
<A[D] minS> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<A[D] minS> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include
<A[D] minS> am trying to install vmware so what i should do now?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I'm sorry, I didn't understand what you just said
<ikonia> kenthomson: just be aware that driver is not always stable, it can corrupt your partitions, so be careful when using it (there is a waring on the website saying use at your own risk)
<Otto-Mate> Looking for VMware Image of V6.10 Desktop - anyone ?
<Otto-Mate> Looking for VMware Image of V6.10 Desktop - anyone ?
<agliv> finalbeta: hda 5 is winxp so what gose in the ( , )?
<holle> is this the right channel to ask questions, problems about booting feisty fawn?
<green> is there a dvd-rw eraseing program for ubuntu?
<andrews> I edited my xorg.conf to include a higher rez (that i know this monitor can do) and I changed my resolution on my computer and now im getting wierd lines down the screen - any ideas on how to fix?
<st0n3cutt3r> do I need to change /usr/src to something else?  (like /brian/src - brian being my user name)
<kenthomson> ikonia, What does ubuntu say in its license? "ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.." Just press ctrl-alt-f1 and see what ubuntu says to you in the face!
<CBunny> green, cdrecord
<finalbeta> agliv: (0 , 4)
<kenthomson> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<biotrox> how do i connect to my workplace using vpn?
<green> ok ty
<agliv> ikonia: you're not the same ikonia that has been helping me out these past days, are you?
<green> i'll try that
<finalbeta> agliv: sry! it's (hd0,4)
<ikonia> kenthomson: yes I know, I'm not talking about ubuntu - I'm talking about the windows file system driver for ext2
<kenthomson> agliv, theres only one
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: You will need the linux-headers-'uname -a' package to compile a new kernel module.
<kenthomson> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> kenthomson: just didn't want you to ruin your ext2 file systems
<ikonia> or think that driver was %100 stable
<ikonia> agliv: hello there
<phatrabbit> Hi i have a problem with Ubuntu 6.10. When i boot up ubuntu it shows the ubuntu loading screen and then my monitor goes to standby
<alexIdoia> eck still there ?
<Otto-Mate> Looking for VMware Image of V6.10 Desktop - anyone ?
<phatrabbit> it was working fine before
<andrews> I edited my xorg.conf to include a higher rez (that i know this monitor can do) and I changed my resolution on my computer and now im getting wierd lines down the screen - any ideas on how to fix?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I understand what you are saying, but your instructions are slightly too short (lacking a how or where or when) for me to be able to use them
<alexIdoia> I have open a file via nautilus in ssh, I have the permission to write in it but when using gvim, it does not allow me to write in it
<agliv> kenthomson sometimes ikonia sometimes ikonia_ and sometimes both at the same time....
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: I'm still reading a couple of pages...
<alexIdoia> anyidea ?
<phatrabbit> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> agliv: thats when I'm on a clients site and leave my normal nick logged in at home
<agliv> ikonia:  we never did finish our conversation
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: I'm just trying to get my head around how you should do this :)
<ikonia> no, I had to go to a meeting
<kidbuntu> How do you format a USB Flash Disk in Edgy?
<agliv> finalbeta: will try... looks right anyhow ;)
<Otto-Mate> Looking for VMware Image of V6.10 Desktop - anyone know if this is available anywhere?
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: is someone helping you?
<foxiness> is there an update how-to to install ror?
<ikonia> whats ror ?
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: nope i tried restarting xorg but i get this drum noise and my monitor tuirns off
<green> ive got k3b installed and it wont erase dvd-rw's?
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: ubuntu used to work correctly for you, or did you just install it?
<agliv> ikonia: got some spare time on your hands? or ICQ?
<bodyboarding_bum> sorry, froze
<phatrabbit> i installed it and it was working fine
<ikonia> agliv: I can answer quick questions, but I'm doing a few things at the moment
<st0n3cutt3r> and now it is not
<agliv> green: have you configured k3b properly?
<st0n3cutt3r> did you change anything?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: no i have not changed anything its a fresh install and i got all the updates
<green> i believe so it writes fine
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: what is the command to reconfigure my xorg
<Otto-Mate> Looking for VMware Image of V6.10 Desktop - anyone know if this is available anywhere?
<ardchoille> phatrabbit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bodyboarding_bum> green: anyone help with ATI dual monitors?
<soundray> !repeat | Otto-Mate
<ubotu> Otto-Mate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phatrabbit> ardchoille: thanks
<agliv> finalbeta: just one last question.... how do I configure grub to automatacly show me the list and wait as apposed for me to having to prevent grub to default?
<green> i dont have a ati card
<agliv> ikonia: do you have icq?
<Otto-Mate> ubotu - ok, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> agliv: no, I don't use it
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I'm sorry I'm such a noob with ubuntu; what is ndiswrapper?
<agliv> ikonia: you probably don't want to give me your email here....
<A[D] minS> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<st0n3cutt3r> used to install windows drivers, right?
<agliv> ikonia: don't like icq or never used it?
<ikonia> not used it for ages, I'm sure I have an account somewhere
<green> let me see how this is configed
<agliv> ikonia: there is also a web-java based implement for people who don't want to install... works, more or less...
<alexIdoia> hey I have open a remote dir via ssh in nautilus, but I can't update file, why since all permission are clear
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: ndiswrapper is indeed a 'wrapper' around binary windows drivers.
<biotrox> !vpnclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: You have the driver disk for that usb device?
<sergo> !vpnn
<st0n3cutt3r> yes
<lesshaste> how do find the version of an installed package?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sergo> !vpn
<bodyboarding_bum> does anyone in here use an ATI card?
<agliv> Say, could anyone inform me how to change Grub so that I don't to preess a key to get the list, it's automatically shown and then waits?
<Toma-> sergo: try /msg ubotu help
<gyaresu> lesshaste: 'apt-cache showpkg thingy'
<green> on tools for k3b all ive got is cd-rw?
<ikonia> agliv: sorry you don't want grub to display the menu
<green>  how do i get dvd-rw erase?
<ikonia> agliv: not quite sure what your asking
<agliv> ikonia: why not
<ikonia> agliv: because I'm not clear what your asking
<lesshaste> gyaresu: ok thanks.. looks like grub is at version 0.97
<agliv> ikonia Step by step
<ikonia> agliv: how do you want grub ot behave
<gyaresu> agliv: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst read the manual 'man grub'
* sergo undernet sux
<ikonia> to behave that should read
<gyaresu> ikonia: boot order...
<bodyboarding_bum> anyone use ATI?
<ikonia> gyaresu: he wants to change the boot order ?
<agliv> ikonia:  the way it is now: I boot and grub says press a key within x seconds to list... If not -> default
<ikonia> agliv: yup - thats fine
<soundray> bodyboarding_bum: is this a survey?
<ikonia> agliv: so what do you want it to do
* Otto-Mate heads off to make his own VMware image ten - can't believe there's not one to download
<phatrabbit> ok reconfiguring xserver seemed to fix ti
<agliv> Ikonia: what I want is for me not to have to press a key within x sec, but for gub to ALWAYS show the list and wait for selection
<ikonia> agliv: edit the menu.lst and remove the timeout to 0 and make sure the default option is the one you want it to boot
<gyaresu> agliv: ikonia You just need to change the file I pointed to ^^ or install the latest kernel. That will do it for you. 'man grub'
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: yes, I do have the driver CD
<lesshaste> I am using hiddenmenu in grub but I would really like the screen to be completely blank instead of showing the minimal grub message... the idea is that it would boot to the default after 5 seconds, say, unless you press Esc..is this possible?
<agliv> by setting timeout to 0 will it autoshow or wait for a key to be pressed
<agliv> ?
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<agliv> ikonia: gyaresu I guess it really doesn't make a difference... as long as I can boot either windows or ubuntu correctly....
<soundray> agliv: I think it will boot into the default entry if you set timeout 0. To get the behaviour you want, comment out the timeout line.
<agliv> soundray: greetings
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Ok. Well I think all you need is the 4(?) ndiswrapper packages.
<soundray> agliv: salve
<spotted> Hello
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: where can I get them
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<spotted> Can anyone pls help me with my ati video card?
<agliv> soundray: iknoia still having problems with the geometery stuff
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: and do I just... install them (gui) and run the cd?
<holle> i am using the newest feisty release. i upgraded from edgyeft. i am using a macbook (serial ata, rootfs = /dev/sda4). with the newest kernel (and udev) i am not able to boot (rootfs) not found. if i am using the edgy kernel (2.6.17) everything ist fine. any suggestions?
<spotted> I can't let the latest ati drivers work with an ATI mobile X1600
<spotted> I need to use the propertary drivers...
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<ikonia> !ati >spotted
<phatrabbit> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a new terminal
<spotted> I have patched the drivers to work with the kernel 2.6.20 and then I have installed them as I read on an howto
<spotted> now I still have mesa opengl instead of ATI
<spotted> why?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: There's a GUI. Just finding it now.
<soundray> phatrabbit: System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts-Run a terminal
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: which of those 5 should I download?
<phatrabbit> thanks
<joanet> ?
<ikonia> spotted: are you using feisty ?
<tom_> is there any way to change the resolution/font size on the consoles (ctrl-alt-f*)
<spotted> ikonia, I'm using edgy at the moment
<soundray> agliv: sorry to hear that
<loppa> I cant get a DVD to work, it says: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.accessdenied. So it wont even mount it. Any ideas?
<ikonia> spotted: why are you using the 2.6.20 kernel ?
<spotted> I quit feisty bedcause I couldn't let this work there
<agliv> soundray: ikonia: I think we got the Grub issue for box 3 working now... still having mount problems with box 2 that you both were trying so long to fix the other day...
<spotted> ikonia, just because I have a MacBook Pro and there are a few fixes in this kernel
<ikonia> agliv: whats the mount problem ?
<ikonia> spotted: so you've built your own kernel
<spotted> ikonia, but I had the same problem on the older kernel...
<spotted> ikonia, yes
<spotted> ikonia, X starts with fglrx in xorg.conf
<ikonia> ok that sounds a good start
<spotted> but if I type fglrxinfo I get mesa opengl...
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: all but the ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 (I think)
<spotted> instead of using sudo module-assistant prepare
<spotted> I have built the kernel with make-kpkg module_image
<spotted> built the drivers*
<agliv> soundray: ikonia geometry (hd0) listed /root as sda7 and geometry (hd1) listed nothing but when booting it says sda7 worng something or another...
<spotted> next I ran dpkg -i driverfilename.deb
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: install the common then the source then utils-1.1 then utils
<agliv> soundray: ikonia: but let me get box 3 fixed before we go back to box 2....
<ikonia> agliv: I'm not sure I'm clear about what your saying
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: 'copy them onto laptop then 'sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb'
<st0n3cutt3r> ok (1,2,4,3?)
<[WaZ] > Hi everyone, anyone know of a way to install IE7?
<agliv> ikonia: don't you remember trying to fix it via ssh?
<yomm> How can I see all users on my ubuntu box ?
<Ferret> yomm: Total, or logged in?
<ikonia> yes, I remember that, you are still having problems ?
<yomm> Ferret : total :)
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: and if you want a gui for installing ndiswrapper then there's http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/ndisgtk but you'll need it's dependencies as well.
<Ferret> yomm: cut -f1 -d: /etc/passwd
<agliv> ikonia: then you had to leave for a meeting, thought it shold work but it didn't....
<st0n3cutt3r> which do you think will be easier?
<yomm> Ferret : thx
<ikonia> agliv: whats the error you get
<agliv> ikonia: could I please clairify two other issues before moving on to box2 problems?
<ikonia> certainly
<ikonia> shout when you're ready
<ikonia> I will probably around
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: just the ndiswrapper should be fine
<agliv> soundray: any idea why it's still not working?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: the gui or the alternative method (with 4 packages)
<st0n3cutt3r> ?
<soundray> agliv: I'm confused -- box 2? box 3? mount? grub?
<agliv> ikonia: can I give you my ICQ or email and you contact me if have to leave on short notice
<ikonia> please do
<ikonia> stick iti n a pm
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: the first packages are all necessary. The ndisgtk is just a pretty clicky thing that you don't need.
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: ok, so what should I do?
<[WaZ] > Anyone, whats the syntax for installing a package with the --force-overwrite flag?
<A[D] minS> setting
<agliv> soundray: it is confusing... I am parrallely working on three seperat box installations: box 1 Windows XP, box 2 Ubuntu 6.06 x64. box 3, Windows XP + Ubuntu 6.06
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: the links to the packages. You need to download them click on the 'Download' and chose which part of the world you are in.
<st0n3cutt3r> alright
<alexIdoia> :q
<st0n3cutt3r> after that
<agliv> soundray: all three have seperate problems, and you were trying to help me with box 2: Ubuntu 6.06 x64... ring a bell?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: (what do I do with them once I have them on my usb drive in ubuntu)
<phatrabbit> damm whenever i update my nvidia drivers and restart xserver my monitor turns off
<agliv> ikonia: how do I send you a pm via irc?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: cp them all to a usb drive or cd or something and put them on the linux machine. From there you will need to install them. 'sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb'
<st0n3cutt3r> ok
<spotted> Hello
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: anything else after that?
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: probably even 'dpkg -i *.deb' from the folder they'll be in.
<ardchoille> agliv: You need to identify to nickserv first.
<spotted> I have followed the guide that ikonia linked to me but I can't do it work yet
<agliv> archoille: and how?
<spotted> I have created the symbolic link as stated in the guide...
<soundray> agliv: yes, I do, but I'm trying to understand what you want help with now.
<spotted> unfortunately I still have OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ardchoille> agliv: is your nick registered?
<spotted> and Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<spotted> ikonia, help me pls :(
<spotted> !ati > spotted
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Well if all goes well, this should work. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210035
<ardchoille> !register | agliv
<yomm> the commmand useradd somename -s /bin/false doesn't do the trick , how does it work on Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> agliv: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Apaksi> what would be the best way to install Ubuntu on a computer whose CD-drive is so bad that the live-cd session crashes? for example, does it simply work if I use Debian's netinstaller-cd and only change sources.list?
<agliv> soundray, now I am working on box 3... and once that's finished and working then box 2...
<soundray> yomm: what are you trying to do?
<agliv> soundray: 3 box windows + ubuntu, grub doesn't windows... problem
<flsp> hi folks. I have 2 NTFS partitions in my HD, but ubuntu (LIVE CD) does not create /dev/hda* on boot. It only creates /dev/hda. What can I do?
<agliv> ubutu: regestering...
<yomm> soundray i: installing clamav , and it needs a user  without /bin
<spotted> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<soundray> Apaksi: there are ways to install without a CD. Check the links page the ubotu will send to you, and take particular note when you find something about debootstrap
<gyaresu> Apaksi: you could try the 'alternative' iso for install or PXE.
<soundray> !install > Apaksi
<yomm> soundray : i suppose for security reasons
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell me about install
<soundray> yomm: run 'adduser username' and edit /etc/passwd to replace that user's /bin/bash with /bin/false
<Apaksi> soundray: ok, thanks :)
<jin> now virus scanner is also needed for ubuntu?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I will install those 4 and then how do I go from there to the instructions?
<yomm> soundray great thx :)
<h1st0> jin: no need for virus scanner
<spotted> can anyone pls pls pls help me?
<spotted> :((
<ardchoille> jin: No
<soundray> jin: only if you route mail for Windows users
<h1st0> !virus | jin
<ubotu> jin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<h1st0> spotted: what are you trying to get working and are you using Fiesty?
<h1st0> spotted: like are you installing beryl/compiz?  and what video card do you have?
<flo> i'vd installed amarok and kdevelop under a gnome envirment but now i have a /home/-/.kde/share/config empty folder how can i remadiate?
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: do you have any ideas. everytime i update my xconf to the new nvidia drivers my monitor goes to standby. so i think the drivers are not compatible
<erUSUL> spotted: do you have a 'Load "dri"' and Section "DRI"\n Mode 666\n EndSection  in your xorg.conf ??
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: Your going to love this... Did you _read_ the page at !wifi ?
<h1st0> flo: if you no longer have the programs installed you can just delet the .kde folders.
<gyaresu> !wifi | st0n3cutt3r
<ubotu> st0n3cutt3r: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phatrabbit> but they are the latest nvidia drivers and i have an nvidia card so im not sure what i am spose to do
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<phatrabbit> !xorg
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_(ZyDas_zd1211b_driver)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phatrabbit> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: I know that when I triple-booted my computer I had the same problem
<yomm> soundray : it's strange , according to the useradd --help "-s /bin/false" should be a valid string ....
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: no i am only using XP and ubuntu
<yomm> well .. it works so :)
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: I think that my computer did not like 64bit ubuntu at all
<agliv> !register | aglIV
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: I think the principal still applies
<soundray> yomm: what's wrong with my suggestion?
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: how do i check if my ubuntu is 64 or 32
<phatrabbit> im pretty sure its 32
<flsp> hi folks. I have 2 NTFS partitions in my HD, but ubuntu (LIVE CD) does not create /dev/hda* on boot. It only creates /dev/hda. What can I do?
<flo> h1st0: i have the progs installed and i want to run them but i get somme not writble files error in .kde/config(folder that is empty) on another pc this folder has a bunch of filles
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: depending on your chipset... Looks like yours is the ZyDas zd1211b driver
<soundray> yomm: you can even do 'adduser --shell /bin/false username'
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: do you have your ubuntu install CD?
<phatrabbit> yer i do
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: have you tried booting from that?
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: well i can just reconfigure my xserver and it fixes it
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: You can forget about the ndiswrapper. (Are you seeing my messages?)
<soundray> flsp: check if ubotu recognizes the partitions with 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' and tell me (just yes or no)
<phatrabbit> st0n3cutt3r: its just i am puzzled becos i am updating my nvidia drivers and they dont work so what else am i spose to do :(
<kraut> moin
<soundray> flsp: sorry, that must be 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<h1st0> flo: perhaps reinstall the programs?  Basically files in your ~ with . are hidden files ususually per user settings of the program.
<whacko> hi guyz, do any1 know how to add/remove an entry to the right click menu of a file/folder ?
<phatrabbit> !xconf
<soundray> kraut: not those Germans again ;)
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: yes I am, I am just extremely confused by them because you keep telling me different instructions to follow and i have no idea what to read or what to do with anything you are telling me.  sorry about not responding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Askar> I think i should keep ubuntu on my laptop...
<phatrabbit> !x.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flsp> soundray, Yes.
<soundray> !xorg > phatrabbit
<phatrabbit> ta
<ardchoille> whacko: In gnome? Not really any way to do that. Some apps, like nautilus-open-terminal, will add an anetry, but I don't think you can add/remove any entry you want.
<techie> good morning all. There are certain programs I want to use from xp but I need to install certain plugins to make them work in Ubuntu. Anybody knows what that means? Basically I am looking for a way to execute "Wenlin" (a chinese learning program) I used to use in windows now in Ubuntu!
<phatrabbit> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whacko> ardchoille, r u sure?
<st0n3cutt3r> phatrabbit: I'm sorry, I'm a noob with linux, I just know that I was having a very similar problem and thought I might offer up my solution
<soundray> flsp: then try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt' (or replace hda1 appropriately). It will mount read-only.
<agliv> ardchoille: now I'm registered... how do I send a pm?
<ardchoille> whacko: I have been searching for a way to do that for over a year and haven't found anything.
<soundray> !goobotuse > phatrabbit, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> !goodbotuse > phatrabbit, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> dang
<ardchoille> agliv: You type:  /query nick   and then pm with that person
* soundray blushes
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_(ZyDas_zd1211b_driver)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29  These are the instructions for you.
<whacko> ardchoille, cant we just modify the code of nautilus-open-terminal? is it so big and complex?
<techie> Does anybody knows a good program in Ubuntu for learning chinese?
<ardchoille> whacko: No idea.
<agliv> ardchoille: thanks for the assistance :)
<ardchoille> agliv: You're welcome :)
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: I tried those, but I can't do the sudo apt-get update because I am not connected to the internet
<whacko> ardchoille, i havent tried nautilus-open-terminal? it ll add an entry is it?
<Askar> whacko: ardchoille:  nautilus-actions?
<agliv> ikonia: still there?
<ardchoille> Askar: Never played with it
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: You will need three packages: You can download form packages.ubuntu.com the exact links are...
<ardchoille> Askar: I take that back, I remember playing with it, realising it was crap and uninstalled it.
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: build-essential http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fb%2Fbuild-essential%2Fbuild-essential_11.3_i386.deb&md5sum=9555bbff826c8f059d00a824d6285275&arch=i386&type=main
<flsp> soundray, thats is the problem: mount responds: "the special device /dev/hda1 does not exist" - but hda1 is listed by fdisk
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r: What kernel version are you running? Find out by 'uname -a'
<whacko> Askar, have u used it to add an entry?
<soundray> flsp: could you pastebin your dmesg output pls (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<agliv> ardchoille: is a pm just a message or a seperat chat room... i.e. can I just type away and the user will recieve or does the user have to join the "room" inorder to se what I have to say?
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: ok, brb
<agliv> soundray: still there?
<soundray> yes
<elkbuntu> spotted, you left while we were trying to get info from you. what is your video card?
<ardchoille> agliv: a pm is like a private channel with you and the recipient. When you type and hit ENTER, they will see it provided you are registered and identified.
<Matic`Makovec> Which MSN client would you recommend?
<agliv> sounds good :) thankx again :)
<flsp> soundray, No. the computer under test does not recognizes eth0 either...
<Joeeigel> hi
<spotted> elkbuntu, I solved it. :P
<soundray> flsp: is the disk in question IDE or SATA?
<elkbuntu> spotted, yay!
<spotted> I did everythin' but disabling compiz in the file xorg.conf
<agliv> ardchoille: freenode is saying that I'm not regestired eventhough I followed all the steps...
<flsp> soundray, IDE - its a notebook.
<Joeeigel> I need a hand installing "Tracert" and getting my internet to work...
<ardchoille> agliv: /msg nickserv help register
<elkbuntu> spotted, you only needed to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and disable the DRI module ;)  out of curiosity, ATI?
<spotted> elkbuntu, yes
<jin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<soundray> flsp: has anyone else had that kind of trouble with your model? Search tuxmobil.org
<elkbuntu> spotted, and it was using the vesa driver?
<spotted> Now I can install XGL and beryl
<spotted> elkbuntu, yes
<elkbuntu> spotted, you wont get beryl/compiz on the vesa :-/
<soundray> Joeeigel: use tracepath - it is there by default
<jin> spotted, why do you want it?
<Joeeigel> Ok, but i also need help getting my internet to work on my ubuntu partition
<spotted> elkbuntu, I have the fglrx driver running now, not vesa. :)
<happer> hi
<agliv> soundray:  got you now.... so by inserting the correct infor for the windows partition and commenting out the timeout, the problem should be fixed?
<elkbuntu> spotted, brilliant :)
<spotted> jin, cos I like beryl effects?
<soundray> !elaborate | Joeeigel
<ubotu> Joeeigel: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Joeeigel> Well... the internet just dosn't load on it
<Joeeigel> It can ping sites fine
<Joeeigel> but they dont load
<Joeeigel> saim with the messenger
<soundray> agliv: the commenting-out will just disable automatic booting
<soundray> !enter | Joeeigel
<ubotu> Joeeigel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<agliv> soundray: will it show the list or not?
<soundray> agliv: yes
<flsp> soundray, I will serach... but I have another question: is there some linux application to recover windows MBR?
<gyaresu> Joeeigel: can you open a terminal up and type some commands in please?
<agliv> good, then let me save and reboot.... hopefully I'll be back shortly ;)
<soundray> flsp: I don't think so, but you can probably do it with Freedos
<agliv> soundray: wish me luck
<Joeeigel> Im on a windows PC atm as my linux partiton dosnt work with the internet..
<Joeeigel> if you want me to type commands, i would have to reset
<gyaresu> Do you have a second computer that you can use here while you work on the Linux machine? It'll be hard to help ypu otherwies.
<soundray> Joeeigel: have you tried pinging sites by IP address, or by name also?
<Joeeigel> I have a PSP which i could use for email
<Joeeigel> Souind, ive pinged google.com, which gave me an average of 102ms
<gyaresu> Joeeigel: And you try looking at sites with which web browser?
<Joeeigel> the firefox one, i cant get any others as i need an internet connection, which dosnt work.
<soundray> Joeeigel: I suggest you try again and open a site in a web browser. If you get a response after 2 minutes of waiting, it's your DNS setup at fault
<gyaresu> soundray: if he can ping google however...
<flsp> soundray, problem: this notebook does not have floppy unit. I can only boot from CD.
<soundray> gyaresu: ...the google IP may have been cached
<kane77> i have a problem with disapearing dns... I'm on dapper.
<rjalex01> hello anyone with experience on IBM Thinkpads and Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<gyaresu> Joeeigel: Just try again and then report back can you? It's a strange problem that _shouldn't_ be happening. Try a few websites.
<soundray> rjalex01: is that a survey?
<gyaresu> !question | rjalex01
<ubotu> rjalex01: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gyaresu> kane77: you know about /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Joeeigel> <gyaresu>  Read PM
<soundray> flsp: you can get a boot CD with Freedos somewhere
<kane77> gyaresu, yes I know of it, but mine said that it is generated and shouldn't be manualy edited...
<gyaresu> Joeeigel: Not me, I'm sleeping soon.
<st0n3cutt3r_> well.. that took long enough to reconnect :/
<Joeeigel> ok =/
<Joeeigel> i also tried www.donteatcake.co.uk
<rjalex01> thank you and sorry .. newbie ... I am wonderig why the installation of the tpb package which on Debian I use to control the Thinkpad buttons, causes the removal of the packages ubuntu-desktop and hotkey setup (IBM T42 and new inst of 6.10)
<gyaresu> kane77: Do you have two network devices going (wifi & eth) bye any chance?
<soundray> kane77: you can safely edit it to diagnose the problem. It just means that your changes may be overwritten.
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: welcome back.
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: thanks.  it said i686
<kane77> gyaresu, yes I have and I use both (i use wifi for internet connection and eth0 for sharing internet connection)
<soundray> rjalex01: because the package conflicts with something that ubuntu-desktop depends on
<st0n3cutt3r_> I am sure I copied the output txt to the usb drive, but it's not showing up for some reason
<rjalex01> I want to be able to turn my wifi radio on and off by pressing Fn-F5 like I did under Debian and do under Windows
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: ulp! um. 'uname -a' should give you something like: Linux sdf 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<soundray> rjalex01: either use hotkey setup instead, or let it remove ubuntu-desktop -- it is just a metapackage (read pm from ubotu)
<kane77> gyaresu, I know I can edit it but when I setup the dns they work, only after reset/poweroff they disapear...
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: the bit you need is actually the 'uname -r' bit 2.6.17-11-generic in my case.
<soundray> !metapackage > rjalex01
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: oh
<flsp> soundray, probably is the only solution. Thanx!
<soundray> flsp: which version of ubuntu live were you trying?
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: -_-' I am about to pass out at this point; rebooting takes too long.  will you be on tonight?
<rjalex01> thanks soundray ... I am new to ubuntu but not new to Debian hance I understand what a metapackage is.
<flsp> soundray, Dapper 6.06 - but i've tried other distros - exact the same problem
<soundray> flsp: is it a fairly new laptop?
<rjalex01> is the generic kernel better be replaced for my Dothan 1.8 GHz pentium M processor ?
<gyaresu> kane77: st0n3cutt3r_ sorry got to sleep soon. If you can take the machine to a LAN then things would be easier.
<soundray> rjalex01: no
<soundray> !generic > rjalex01
<rjalex01> thanks soundray
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: I'll see what I can do about it
<kane77> gyaresu, ok, good night then
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: will you be on later to help?
<flsp> soundray, yes, about 1year
<gyaresu> kane77: resolv.conf is overwriten by dhclient so if you change your network settings to static rather than dhcp you could keep them.
<daedra> anyone recommend a good commandline music player?
<soundray> flsp: did you find any installation reports on tuxmobil or elsewhere?
<daedra> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> daedra: ogg123, mpg321
<kane77> gyaresu, that was exactly it, I dont use dhcp... (neither my isp)
<daedra> soundray: ncurses plzzz
<gyaresu> st0n3cutt3r_: I'll be around but if you show someone the link to the page you'll get help.
<st0n3cutt3r_> gyaresu: ok, thanks
<soundray> daedra: 'apt-cache search ncurses music' or similar
<gyaresu> kane77: are both your network cards set statically?
<kane77> gyaresu, yes
<Zaggynl> Has anyone gotten Dungeondigger to work?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2245353
<Zaggynl> (Open Source Dungeon Keeper remake)
<gyaresu> kane77: but you say your resolv.conf is being overwritten?
<kane77> gyaresu, yes
<vleon> hi if i hava a module for a devise "blabla.ko" how do i load it, or check if it is loaded?
<burepe> Is there something that I can put in my tool bar to tell me how much disk space I have left?
<phatrabbit> can somone tell me where all updates and apt-gets are saved to, as in the full path ?
<kane77> gyaresu, that's why I think its strange....
<erUSUL> phatrabbit: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<aglIV> soundray: I partially worked, but I think I know what the problem is....
<gyaresu> kane77: I agree.
<phatrabbit> erUSUL: thanks
<flsp> soundray, tried google yesterday. found nothing. the real problem is: this notebook is from a friend, has only windows partitions, and suddenly becomes unbootable. I am trying to use linux to recover MBR, or to backup.
<erUSUL> kane77: not strange at all it says it clear in the 2 first lines of the file
<aglIV> soundray: the other problem is that my wife is waiting and lunch is on the table, so I'll be back.....
<kane77> gyaresu, could it be the vmware that causes that? (it added some network devices..)
<DaveTarmac> afternoon folks. got a networking problem. using a wired connection now. cable plugged directly in to router, light came on the router indicating that a connection has been made, but cannot retrieve ip from dhcp.
<soundray> aglIV: guten Appetit
<aglIV> vielen dank
<gyaresu> kane77: Here's mine: http://rafb.net/p/R8yDRR61.html
<soundray> flsp: I see, so for all we know the disk may be faulty?
<gyaresu> kane77: no to vmware (i think)
<gyaresu> kane77: Sorry I won't be much use atm. I really must sleep.
<soundray> flsp: have you got a spare laptop hard disk to exchange it?
<DaveTarmac> are there any special commands i need to enter in order to get my WIRED connection working?
<kane77> gyaresu, ok, bye
<aglIV> soundray:  auch zum essen gerad? dann malzeit und la's schmecken.... und tu nicht verrecken ;)
<bigbang14> omg! i was messing about in nautilus, yes i know bad thing to do, when i changed some important file permission. problem is i don't know which ones and i don't know how to change them back. is there a simple way out?
<gyaresu> kane77: Short term solution would be to run a script that changed it on boot. Maybe a line in /etc/rc.local
<soundray> aglIV: thanks, we'll have Brtchen for lunch today. We found a place here that makes good ones, indistinguishable from proper German ones ;)
<soundray> aglIV: well, "brunch"
<daedra> "i must sleep" = "insomniac" said backwards
<kane77> gyaresu, okay, Ill try that anyways I plan to reinstall after feisty is released...
<flsp> soundray, not physically. I could find a linux prog "testdisk" which can list all the files inside the partitions - the data is all there.
<DaveTarmac> i have made sure that eth0 is up, but still cannot get an ip through dhcp using dhclient
<rjalex01> how can I debug hibernate (suspend to disk) ? suspend to ram works well (Fn+F4) but suspend-to-disk (Fn+F12) does not seem to work (screen blanks momentarily but then session resumed)
<flsp> soundray, no, I have not a spare disk
<logikon> why keyring manager never actually "remembers" my password on a samba network access? I always have to type it again even though I check it to memorize..
<bigbang14> i was messing about in nautilus, yes i know bad thing to do, when i changed some important file permission. problem is i don't know which ones and i don't know how to change them back. is there a simple way out?
<Lunar_Lamp> bigbang14, what are the effects of the permissions change?
<soundray> flsp: for safety, I would recommend backing up the disk, perhaps with dd if all else fails. Do you have an external disk or space on an accessible network share for doing that?
<bigbang14> Lunar_Lamp: im getting message on start up about .dmrc i think and i cant use sudo or compiz
<bigbang14> i changed most of the file permission starting from top
<Co_Hilang> hello
<bigbang14> any way to change them back to a default?
<soundray> bigbang14: bummer. Easiest is to reinstall
<soundray> bigbang14: you can fix the permissions one by one, starting with .dmrc, but it will take longer.
<flsp> soundray, I have only a pendrive. have no big external unit to dd the entire disk. and have no network, because no linux distro could recognize this network adapter (Rhine II) - when i try to activate eth0, believe me, the kernel locks.
<ikonia> rhine ii is supported isn't it
<DaveTarmac> getting ticked at this now. why am i destined not to have this machine on the network?
<nazgul> running dapper. I cannot get a new login when already logged into Gnome. neither nested mode nor new X server works. when I run "gdmflexiserver --xnest" in a shell nothing happens, it just blocks. any ideas?
<ikonia> DaveTarmac: explain
<phatrabbit> damm this is driving me crazy. I have used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common and installed my drivers which didnt work. I have tried Envy which downloaded drivers and isntalled them and didnt work. i am stumped any help would be much appriciated thanks
<soundray> flsp: I'll be away for a while now -- freedos might be the solution for the mbr. Good luck
<DaveTarmac> if anyone can help then I would be most grateful, plus it would save me money paying for new windows in the house.
<ikonia> DaveTarmac: explain
<flsp> ikonia, i dont know... in my notebook, no linux distro could bring it up.
<ikonia> phatrabbit: what problem are you having
<phatrabbit> ikonia: well i had huge problems with installing the latest nvidia drivers with ubuntu 6.06 dapper and now i upgraded to 6.10 and i am still having the same issue
<flsp> soundray, thanks a lot for your assistance. i'll try freedos.
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: For tha past week I have been trying to get MadWifi working to no success. Today I gave up, carted the machine downstairs and plugged it directly in to the router. There is still no network connection though.
<loppa> can anybody help me with a DVD issue? Cant get it to work, says access denied. Even though I've installed libxine1 and libdvdcss
<phatrabbit> ikonia: everytime i install the drivers and it updates the xconf and i restart xserver my monitor goes to standby
<ikonia> phatrabbit: 1.) what is the problem 2.) why are you trying to use the nvidia drivers, rather than the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos
<Clujo> DaveTarmac, did you try booting from the live cd?  what wifi card.
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: there are lights on the router in the port I've plugged it in to which means that an active connection is thee
<nazgul> hmm, actually I am running Edgy. I cannot start a second X server to have two sessions running.
<ikonia> DaveTarmac: that suggests there is something else wrong as the odds of your wifi and wired connection ont working is a little slim
<ikonia> nazgul: you can only have 1 xserver running per display
<phatrabbit> ikonia: i will paste my xconf file for you
<jin> how do I enable shadow without using beryl?
<phatrabbit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nazgul> ikonia: I know.when I run "gdmflexiserver --xnest" in a shell nothing happens, it just blocks. any ideas?
<jpjacobs> ikonia, more like 1 xserver per VT, and then you can also use Xnest to have an xserver in an xserver
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: i did have the wifi working a couple of days ago, but it lost all settings on reboot
<jin> !composite
<g0su> Can you help me with locale? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8579/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> jpjacobs: thats a better description
<aglIV> soundray: I'm back... still there
<aglIV> ikonia: you didn't recieve any pm from me did you?
<ikonia> aglIV: nope
<techie> I need to install an xp into ubuntu via the cd and then put it in virtual C drive. How do I send this to virtual C drive?
<techie> an xp program unto ubuntu
<bigbang14> are all the permission in ubuntu the same or will i have to change them to differnt things?
<ikonia> techie: what are you on about - xp into ubuntu /???? do you mean using a virtual machine
<Clujo> techie- look up wine, see if that will do.
<DaveTarmac> screw it - i'm going to take a leaf out of the windows tech help book. If it doesn't work, format and reinstall!
<ompaul> DaveTarmac, hardly help in that case
<Phatrabbi1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flsp> hi folks, can I run freedos fdisk inside linux, without having to boot freedos???
<Askar> hi!! The search option has disappeared from the places-menu! How do I get it back?
<techie> Ikonia. NO! Basically there is an specific program I used to use while in xp called "Wenlin" (for learning Chinese). According to the instructions the only way to run this in Linux is to actually install the program in linux and then put in virtual C and do a (fake windows) so that you can run that program!
<ikonia> flsp: not really - its still meant for dos
<ikonia> techie: so you mean wine ?
<Sivako> Hi
<elkbuntu> !wine | techie
<ubotu> techie: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Clujo> techie - again, have you looked at wine?
<aglIV> ikonia: did you get my invitation?
<ompaul> flsp, not really, but afik you could try to use qemu to start booting freefos if I understand it correctly
<techie> I already have wine installed. and Yes the wine will try to run the program.
<ikonia> ok - so whats your question, how do I use wine ?
<Phatrabbi1> ikonia:  here is my xorg.config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8580/
<ikonia> aglIV: nope
<nazgul> flsp: perhaps using a msdos emulator. but linux comes with fdisk, cfdisk, parted ...
<techie> Ikonia... hold on.
<ompaul> aglIV, usually better to ask in the channel then anyone with a clue about what you are asking can help you
<flsp> ompaul, I never used qemu - only wine... but i will try.
<ompaul> flsp, not done it a while but the online howtos for it are rather good
<bigbang14> where can i find a list of ubuntus original file permission?
<techie> ikonia. first I must install Wenlin in debian system and then put in virtual C and use the following command: wine ~'/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/Wenlin3/wenlin.exe'.
<ikonia> bigbang14: on an ubuntu box
<aglIV> ompaul: I want to send ikonia my email and ICQ address and really don't care but thought it would't be good to post here....
<flsp> nazgul, i have to recover dos MBR. I think only dos fdisk can do it. is that right?
<ikonia> techie: you do realise it may be a bit different on ubuntu
<ikonia> aglIV: I'm not getting any info from you
<techie> ikonia... yes but the program is not a true linux program yet.... I realize it might not be perfect
<aglIV> ikonia: looks like the /invite nick channel is not working... so would you join me in #aglIV-pm?
<ikonia> techie: the pogram is a windows program. So you need to install and configure wine on UBUNTU, then use wine to launch it
<ompaul> aglIV, that would not be a good idea
<techie> ikonia.... but I need the program and do not want to be going back to windows all the time just because of it.
<ikonia> aglIV: yup
<flsp> ompaul, yep, ill do some reading, and come back here later... thanks for the hint.
<ompaul> aglIV, you need to be ops in a channel for that to work
<ikonia> techie: thats fine - then use the ubuntu guide to install and configure wine
<ziottt> hi there
<techie> Ikonia I have already installed wine..... but what I do not understand is how to install to virtual drive c?
<Phatrabbi1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8580/
<ikonia> Phatrabbi1: what ?
<Clujo> the virtual drive c is already there if wine is installed.
<ikonia> Phatrabbi1: you need to tell me the problem
<techie> clujo. I was not aware even now I could see and read and use some of my windows programs through my windows folder
<ziottt> time ago I remove apache and its service, but today I tried to re install it again but I can't find the service to launch it
<techie> is that virtual c?
<phatrabbit> ikonia: everytime i install the new nvidia drivers and it updates the xconf and i restart xserver my monitor goes to standby
<ziottt> how is it possible
<ziottt> tom@skeleton:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache-ssl
<ziottt> Replacing config file /etc/apache-ssl/modules.conf with new version
<ziottt> tom@skeleton:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ap
<ziottt> apmd    apport
<DaveTarmac> ikonia: ok - i've just booted it in to windows and that doesn't have the network driver for the onboard ethernet. could it be that Ubuntu doesn't either? If this is the case - how do Igo about putting one on?
<ikonia> phatrabbit: are you using ubuntu or ubuntu x86_^4
<Phatrabbi1> ikonia: i am using ubuntu 86
<ikonia> DaveTarmac: what windows has/has not got is nothing to do with what ubuntu may or may not have
<Phatrabbi1> ikonia:  how can i double check
<erUSUL> Phatrabbi1: uname -m
<Clujo> DaveTarmac, if you can, try a real cheap ethercard and boot from live cd.
<ompaul> ziottt, care to use a pastebin next time?
<Phatrabbi1> i686
<DaveTarmac> so does ubuntu not work with onboard ethernet either then by default?
<ikonia> phatrabbi I have seen issues like this  you may want to join #nvidia and ask in there as its normally something to do with dcc info not being advertised properly so it doesn't initialise the monitor, or dpms is not working
<ziottt> ok ok
<ziottt> sorry
<Phatrabbi1> ok thanks
<SirTouster> Hello, I have been finally getting rid of windows, took one disk with windows out, reinstalled grub on my minulx disk, and all was fine. Only, the sound does not work any more. Only hint I can see is that the "volme control" in the tray is not there any more. Please, could anybody help? Shoudl I put here some other specifications (in lshw, I cann see my card properly). Running on EdgyEft.
<Clujo> ubuntu should find it DaveTarmac .
<erUSUL> ubotu tell SirTouster about sound | SirTouster see priv msg from ubotu
<Clujo> I have weird, old hardware and ubuntu has found everything.
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<techie> ikonia... another question. I recently download a medical movie ending with wrmv but I do not have the codecs to run it in totem. How do I download or find codecs for playing with my Ubuntu system?
<jin> the performance of nvidia on ubuntu is very poor here
<DaveTarmac> ok. so i'll get the latest live cd and try booting off that then to see if it picks it up.
<Clujo> find a couple live cds.  knoppix too
<techie> ikonia .... or for that matter how do I install needed codecs to be able to play them with my media player?
<ompaul> Dave123, it does in most cases - I have yet to find a machine it does not work on
<ikonia> techie: probably win32 codecs
<techie> ikonia.... ah, thanks.
<ikonia> !restricedformats >techie
<techie> ok
<Matic`Makovec> Which video player is the best to use for watching .wmv or siilar things?
<ikonia> Matic`Makovec: doesn't matter, as long as they all have the codecs
<Matic`Makovec> Which codecs are actually required? I'm kinda having problems with watching someting in Totem
<aglIV> ikonia: sent you an email ;)
<ikonia> win32 codecs
<ikonia> aglIV: ok - thanks
<Matic`Makovec> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !restricedformats >matic`makovec
<Matic`Makovec> !restricedformats > matic`makovec
<Matic`Makovec> Righto, thanks
<Euperia> i have a Dell C400 Latitude Laptop with no cd/dvd or floppy drive running Slackware 10.1 and  I want to install ubuntu on it.  Bios has option to boot from network.  How do I boot the loopback device mounted on my main box from the laptop over the lan?
<ikonia> aglIV: I've just noticed I WAS getting your invites, it was just showing up on a difference desktop. Sorry
<aglIV> ikonia: do you remember what info was in your ICQ profile??? I can search for you
<paradroid> Hi. Is there an alternative to cups-pdf that will produce PDFs from any application (just like cups-pdf) but *with* the text in the PDF being selectable?
<aglIV> ikonia: don't worry
<ikonia> aglIV: nah, I'll find it on my old desktop
<logikon> when I apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, will it install the latest version of xfce?
<aglIV> ikonia: k, got time :)
<comosicus> anybody using gaime?
<Clujo> logikon, yes, but google it.
<ikonia> comosicus: yes
<paradroid> comosicus: Gaim? As IM Client? Yes, once in a while.
<aglIV> ikonia: looks like soundray's no longer arround so your'e stuck with helping me out.... hehehe
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> happy to help
<logikon> Clujo: the about says version 4.3.99.1 (xfce 4.4 beta2)
<Dame> yey, finally my dad realised that he need to install linux on his pc, lap-top and at work. I feel good when gnu/linux gains people trust!
<logikon> and I can't seem to find the transparency settings
<comosicus> when i trying to ad buddy gaime says that the id is not on a server list
<paradroid> comosicus: What protocoll?
<paradroid> Anyone using cups-pdf to generate PDFs?
<aglIV> ikonia: so I chaged the entries in grub.lst, but the problem is another (I think)
<comosicus> in my acounts box it's yahoo....and if i click add it's aim/icq
<ikonia> aglIV: wich problem is this
<g0su> aglet, in grub.lst or menu.lst?
<g0su> aglIV, sorry
<aglIV> ikonia: to make a long story short it's saying root (hd0,4) FS unknown Partition 0x7
<Five_Star> hello everybody
<ikonia> aglIV: thats because you want (hd1,7)
<aglIV> g0su: good question, let me look
<ikonia> (assuming your root is sda8)
<Five_Star> I've been trying to install ubuntu (I'm a veteran to this but I'm having some odd problems)
<aglIV> ikonia: that was on box 2, talking bot box 3 now
<ikonia> ok - so whats this problem
<aglIV> ikonia: :)
<g0su> aglIV, in my ubuntu is /boot/grub/menu.lst...
<Five_Star> Every time I try to install, it gets to 15% (the ext3 partition part, I think creation), and it freezes
<aglIV> g0su: mine too ;)
<g0su> and in ubuntu documentation is /boot/grub/menu.lst XD
<ikonia> its /boot/grub/menu.lst - ok - we've established that
<paradroid> comosicus: Let me set up a Yahoo account for testing. Second.
<comosicus> k
<Five_Star> anybody have any ideas why it's freezing there?
<g0su> (hd0,4) FS unknown Partition 0x7 = your partition dont have file system format or this partition is not correct
<aglIV> ikonia:  g0su the problem was that grub was't seing windows so I updated menu.lst to the correct hd and partition, but then got the errror that I mentioned before
<nemesis_> nas
<aglIV> ikonia:  g0su and I think that I know why.....
<ikonia> aglIV: you're grub options for windows looks different
<ikonia> hang on I'll pastebin and example
<g0su> aglIV, df -h and you menu.lst i need it
<g0su> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org :D
<Hmmmm> when is fiesty out?
<christophe> Hi folks. I have a strange Boot behavior with GRUB. I never saw that before. After the 'GRUB loading stage1.5.'-message it takes 30 sec (!) and then I get 'GRUB loading please wait' and then it takes another 30 sec. (!!) until ubuntu starts to boot. What is going wrong here?
<Five_Star> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu (6.10), and every time it gets to the formatting part, it freezes at 15% (the ext3 partition creation part)
<techie> ikonia totem movie player tells me I might not have the necessary pluggins. How do I install additional pluggins?
<christophe> Five_Star: Are you sure, that your HD is ok?
<predaeus> christophe: does it always happen? And did you change anything?
<techie> ikonia the ending of the movie file is wmv
<Five_Star> christophe: yea, but just to be double sure is there a way I can tell if it has died?
<Five_Star> christophe: it's not making any crazy noises or the like
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >technie
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >techie
<techie> ok thanks.
<erUSUL> Five_Star: are you able to switch to a console and take a look at the logs? crtl+alt+F1
<Five_Star> erUSUL: yea lemme look
<paradroid> Five_Star: You could also use a GParted boot-disk to prepare the harddisk for installation and then let Ubuntu use this set-up.
<techie> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> techie: I just sent you that link
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >techie
<christophe> predaeus: I can confirm... It always happens and I didn't change anything in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<techie> Ikonia ... yes I am going there now to the links.
<javier> hola, beuans tardes, alguien podria ayudarme?
<erUSUL> !es > javier
<predaeus> christophe: mine hangs only very seldom. and also not that long. maybe 1-2 times a year. dunno what that is though. sry.
<robinlinth> How do i get the newest Xfce on my ubuntu install?
<barata> anybody uses Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 1.2?
<barata> what the heck is that?
<ikonia> barata: its a none official product
<barata> is it good?
<ikonia> nope
<barata> why not?
<ikonia> its just pre-packaged stuff
<ikonia> but its not official
<aglIV> ikonia: g0su http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8583/
<comosicus> helloooo!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> so its pointless
<christophe> predaeus: Could that be a BIOS thing? I am using a 8.6 GB HD with a PIII 766Mhz IBM Netvista
<jussi01> !hi | comosicus,
<ubotu> comosicus,: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<barata> why the official one is 'better'?
<ikonia> aglIV: that looks fine
<Five_star> ok
<ikonia> aglIV: whats the problem
<ikonia> aglIV: what partition is your windows
<Five_star> when I tried to do that, it froze completely
<ikonia> barata: because its suported
<tim167> how do i install Alcatel Speedtouch USB modem on ubuntu ?
<Five_star> is there a way I can do that from terminal instead? because I have irssi running to get to here xD
<barata> supported by whom?
<ikonia> ubuntu support
<barata> ohh ... ic
<ikonia> eg: this channel
<barata> are you with ubuntu ikonia
<ikonia> nope
<barata> well, honestly this channel is useless
<magic-llama> is there anything open source like flash that actually works? [it can export to a .gif or mpeg or whatever, i don't need sound, i don't really care about most features :) just basic vector animation stuff] 
<barata> for newbie maybe
<ikonia> then leave
<barata> I will, I just wonder about that ultimate thing
<IndyGunFreak> barata: why do you think the channel is uselss?
<christophe> Five_star: You could use the ubuntu alternate disk. That would give you a direct install, without loading the livedisk.
<IndyGunFreak> I've learned a ton here
<ikonia> barata: if you're not a "newbie" then you should be able to read the website and understand
<Five_star> christophe: :( I just downloaded this
<barata> too many newbies question
<Five_star> christophe: I don't wanna download it again
<ikonia> yes that is true - but there are other channels
<barata> but anyway, this is a place for wannabes & newbies
<comosicus> paradroid how it's working?
<IndyGunFreak> barata: oh.. i understand, ikonia is helping you.... ;)
<paradroid> comosicus: Got the account set up.
<Five_star> xD
<elkbuntu> barata, if you know so much, you should be able to help out then :)
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: pardon ?
<paradroid> comosicus: Sorry, I had to think a lot to remember my password. ;)
<barata> I can
<paradroid> comosicus: Long time I used the Yahoo account.
<comosicus> :)
<predaeus> christophe, so it only started to be like that now. It has not been always like that? Dont know if its a BIOS thing. Could also be the disk. Or maybe the GRUB install is somehow foobared.
<paradroid> comosicus: Anyway, so now...
<christophe> Five_star: Try to burn th *.iso image again with 24x speed or lower.
<ikonia> barata: you can what ?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: no offense at all, i twas just a colorful jab at how you never handhold newbies to an answer, just kinda nudge them
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: he claimes he's not a newbie
<Five_star> christophe: I burnt it at 1x and verified it
<comosicus> yesss
<paradroid> comosicus: You want to add a buddy and then ...
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: your advice is always spot on, it just makes me laugh when i watch you help people
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: so he won't be needing my help
<barata> I can help if I happen to around when a question is shot
<Five_star> christophe: I'm used to doing these things, which surprised me when this didn't work
<christophe> Five_star: Ok ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, well you're definitely no use to him then..lol
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: not a problem, I just didn't get it
<comosicus> that's all
<comosicus> i want
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: the gag went over my head, I see what your ribbing me on
<barata> so, what is the advanced problem of the day today?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: yeah, sometimes a chatroom doesn't relay my humor well.
<Five_star> lemme try this one more time
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I'm laughing now that I get it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<barata> how to crack windows using Ubuntu?
<ikonia> :D
<Five_star> lol
<barata> anybody wanna know?
<ikonia> barata: no, we're not interested
<elkbuntu> barata, that attitude is not welcome here.
<christophe> Five_star: Try a new installation and make a partition at the end of the disk, skipping the place where you could have a HD-problem.
<jussi01> !offtopic | barata
<ubotu> barata: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Five_star> barata: only a noob would use another os to crack windows, windows doesn't need any help to hack itself
<jin> hi
<barata> oh man ... please ...
<ultra> barata, go away
<aglIV> ikonia: /dev/hda5 is windows
<paradroid> Five_star: LOL
<Five_star> barata: you of all people should know about the neat new bios emulation hack
<ikonia> aglIV: then that looks spot on
<jin> when moving windows around, it leaves traces behind for half a second. any way to fix that?
<jin> does that occur to your desktop too?
<barata> oh yeah, it sucks
<ghatak> Hi, i installed artwiz fonts but they do not show up when i try to set Gnome Terminal fonts, i have checked and the fonts are in  /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc dir. the path is in xorg.conf, What do i have to do to get these fonts working ?
<barata> stay away from Vista
<elkbuntu> Five_star, the same goes for you. no cracking talk.
<aglIV> ikonia: spot on?
<Five_star> barata: what do you think I'm installing ubuntu on top of? xD
<ikonia> aglIV: yup hd0,4
<paradroid> jin: You could activate the Reduced Ressources setting
<golden> :P
<ikonia> barata: this is a support channel, contibute or be quiet - its busy enough as it is
<paradroid> jin: That will give you the frame of the windows when moving but not the contents
<jin> paradroid, r heard of that. tell me more plz
<barata> I dont know, I just run linux only
<christophe> predaeus: Hmmm.... Maybe I will try SuperGrub. It might help ...
<aglIV> ikonia: let me tell you what I did....
<barata> nope
<ikonia> aglIV: ok
<IndyGunFreak> barata: you may have more luck finding people of your skill level in #ubuntu-experts
<jin> paradroid, how do I do that?
<paradroid> jin: Run gconf-editor
* ikonia watis for it
<barata> you must use a windoz booter
* ikonia waits for the kick
<barata> for dual booting
<Five_star> christophe: it's giving me an sda buffer error at a random block every time
<Five_star> christophe: wait! It decided to work this time!
<barata> and dont encrypt your vista
<jin> paradroid, then?
<paradroid> jin: Then navigate to apps >metacity
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> barata: please give the windows chat a rest, this is a busy channel
<Hobbsee> !ettiquite | barata
<Five_star> christophe: I'm going to go with: The fact that I was in #ubuntu while I tried to install it forced it to work. :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paradroid> jin: Expand and choose the "general" section
<Hobbsee> !guidelines | barata
<ubotu> barata: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<barata> oh ... I dont need your help at all
<barata> bye all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<christophe> Five_star: Yeah ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<paradroid> jin: There you will find the "Reduced Resources" checkbox which you might want to check ;)
<Hobbsee> thanks elkbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> poor fella
<jin> paradroid, does that effect occur on your desktop too?
<Five_star> christophe: maybe this hdd is on it's way out, I hope so, then I can yell at western digital until they give me steep discounts on their new 500gb drives
<IndyGunFreak> but i request that he not be allowed to invade off-topic either..lol
<ikonia> thank you
<aglIV> ikonia g0su this is what happened... I wanted to use the same fat16 partition for both windows and linux booting -> hda1
<paradroid> jin: The trail of moved windows? No. I just thought the reduced resources might help.
<ikonia> aglIV: you can't do that
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, if he does he will meet o4o
<Five_star> heh
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: lol
<g0su> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8584/
<jin> paradroid, it does here. what do you think is the problem?
<aglIV> ikonia g0su then installed windows and then when trying to install ubuntu i messed everything up
<Five_star> heh
<aglIV> ikonia:  yes i figured that out
<alitrix> hi, after shutting down my kubunt, I get: 'time-of-day clock stopped'
<jin> paradroid, any way to test my nvidia card with the current driver?
<ikonia> aglIV: ahh good
<Five_star> why not just use two partitons?
<paradroid> jin: Sounds like the window manager needs too much system resources. Do you run on old hardware?
<alitrix> can't get mine Dell laptop started anymore
<jin> paradroid, nope
<jin> os[Linux 2.6.15-28-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ @ 1.00GHz]  mem[Physical : 1519MB, 85.6% free]  disk[Total : 225.92GB, 36.60% Free]  video[10de:01df]  sound[NFORCE - Intel ICH] 
<alitrix> been sniffing around on google, and I noticed a lot of ubuntu users have seen this issue
<paradroid> jin: But you do use Metacity.
<elkbuntu> jin, please dont use /sysinfo here
<frodew> Where can I find systemrestore in Ubuntu ? (doing a school-task) msg thx:)
<jin> paradroid, there
<aglIV> ikonia I somehow screwed up the data on hd1 becaus windows will no longer boot and grub doesn't (didn't) see windows...
<comosicus> paradroid.........
<IndyGunFreak> alitrix: what seems to be the issue.
<paradroid> comosicus: Yeah, go on. You need to tell me what happens when you want to add a buddy.
<ikonia> aglIV: grub can't read ntfs partitions so you will get the "unknown" partition error
<alitrix> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149565
<paradroid> comosicus: I'll try to reproduce.
<alitrix> i'm having the same issues as these ppl
<aglIV> ikonia g0su so now I need to fix some stuff
<comosicus> k
<ikonia> aglIV: I see
<alitrix> and it looks like I've to open my laptop and remove the BIOS battery
<paradroid> jin: What is your graphic card driver?
<aglIV> so how do I boot windows?
<aglIV> ikonia: boot windows?
<alitrix> I'm afraid to break the front-end of the laptop, when opening it
<frodew> :p
<jin> paradroid, nvidia
<comosicus> my gaime it's says that the buddy is not on a server list
<jin> nvidia               4551028  12
<ikonia> aglIV: have a read up on the chainloader option
<jin> agpgart                34888  1 nvidia
<tim167> does anyone know how to install an Alcatel Speedtouch USB modem on ubuntu ?
<nomin> jin: I'm using the nvidia driver from nvidia's site right now, although I'm currently on a different distro.
<paradroid> jin: Do glxgears run smooth for you?
<Ferret> aglIV: usually just title windows  /  chainload (hd0,1)+1
<jussi01> tim167, usbmodems can be quite hard to get running
<Ferret> aglIV: With the correct device (usually hd0,0 == hda1, hd1,1 == hdb2, etc..
<jin> paradroid, how do you define smooth?
<aglIV> Ferret: for c:/Windows?
<comosicus> where it is wrinting online or offline  in my gaime it's says not on a server list
<Ferret> aglIV: yah.
<paradroid> jin: Good question. Just from the visual impression. Wanted to rule out that there might be something wrong with acceleration.
<nomin> jin: all I need to do on my 32-bit system is uninstall the current nvidia driver, download the file from nvidias site, exit X, then open the installer as root in a vitual terminal.
<tim167> jussi01: that's what i suspected...but still i have to try it
<aglIV> Ferret hda5
<nomin> *virtual terminal
<jin> nomin, ok, I'm gonna try it then
<paradroid> comosicus: So I just added you (using this nick) to my buddy list.
<paradroid> comosicus: It told me also you were not on the server list, then I querried your info
<jin> nomin, do you need the kernel source/header files?
<paradroid> comosicus: Now you show up fine.
<jin> paradroid, I don't think it's smooth
<IndyGunFreak> I'm running Dual Displays, which is awesome, but i just found something I don't like.  Each monitor has its own desktop, I can only have firefox open on one desktop, if I try to open it on the other, i get a Firefox is already running, close the existing process, or restart(gag)... anyway to make firefox run in multiple sessions?
<nomin> jin: oh yeah, I've needed the kernel source package as well.  The driver needs it to configure itself properly.
<jussi01> jin you may want to use envy
<aglIV> Ferret: menu.lst excerpt :title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<aglIV> root		(hd0,4)
<aglIV> savedefault
<aglIV> makeactive
<aglIV> chainloader	+1
<jussi01> !envy | jin
<ubotu> jin: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<jin> jussi01, what's envy?
<paradroid> paradroid: OK, then you seem to have driver issues.nomin was talking about installing drivers, right?
<nomin> jin: the kernel source is usually a big package so you'll need to spend some time downloading it.
<comosicus> i know that other people can add me but the problem is that i can't add other people
<ompaul> aglIV, can you use a pastebin for that stuff - more than two lines is a flood
<aglIV> Ferret ikonia so what's the deal?
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: what service are you trying to configure with GAIM/.. sounds like its not configured correctly
<comosicus> no sounds
<aglIV> ompaul: normally I would... thought 5 wasn't worth it...
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: do you have sound in other apps?
<ompaul> aglIV, it is :)
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: does your sound work with other apps?
<comosicus> apps?!!!
<nomin> jin: also, when you update the kernel, (which ubuntu does automatically every now and then), you'll probably need to download the kernel source for that new kernel and reinstall the nvidia driver again.
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: applications, can you open, say a music application like XMMS, and play a sound file
<comosicus> aaaaaaaaa
<jin> nomin, I'm going to run envy now
<jin> brb
<comosicus> not all aplication
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: huh?
<comosicus> just some
<nomin> hmmm...I don't think people need scripts like envy for installing the nvidia driver.
<IndyGunFreak> do you get sound when you start ubuntu, the little humming africans or the bongo drums?
<IndyGunFreak> nomin: whats envy?
<comosicus> my upgrade is not full
<jussi01> !envy | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: you're not making any sense
<nomin> IndyGunFreak: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<AMD->  IndyGunFreak: thast a good sound gets me so exited
<IndyGunFreak> AMD-: lol, no comment
<nomin> maybe envy can be good but I've heard that the scripts that are supposed to make things super easy also cause problems.
<comosicus> but what in the hell have to do with my problem
<jussi01> nomin, envy is a great script
<comosicus> i cant add buddy to my gaim list
<Five_star> IndyGunFreak: so that's what that is? humming africans?
<comosicus> that is my problem
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: well, first we can't distinguish wether its your PC or GAIM
<IndyGunFreak> Five_star: i think so.
<comosicus> is gaim
<Five_star> comosicus: why not go to the gaim support channel?
<nomin> jussi01: does envy set up everything for ATI's?
<IndyGunFreak> Five_star: they prolly threw him out.
<jussi01> nomin, yes it does
<Five_star> IndyGunFreak: lol, so they recorded humming africans?
<comosicus> becouse some buddy work fine
<comosicus> :)
<aglIV> Ferret: ikonia: still with me?
<nomin> jussi01: sounds like a good deal.
<Five_star> IndyGunFreak: they like, flew to africa and got some of them to hum, then recorded it?
<IndyGunFreak> Five_star: well, maybe they simulated it...
<Five_star> IndyGunFreak: hehehe
<jussi01> comosicus, have you got see offline buddies on?
<Five_star> alright, ubuntu installed, time for the restart
<AMD-> IndyGunFreak:you must have a different sound from me then
<jussi01> nomin, you always know its a good one when the bot doesnt do this:
<jussi01> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<IndyGunFreak> AMD-: just about everything i have is different from everyone else it seems..lol
<nomin> heh
<Also> hello!
<AMD->  IndyGunFreak: no comment
<IndyGunFreak> AMD-: lo
* Ferret laughs at the envy script
<jussi01> !hi | Also
<ubotu> Also: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ferret> It wants you to reboot when done
<Also> could anyone tell me how i can get my "linksys wireles g notebook adapter" working?
<comosicus> almoust all my buddy's work fine.......i can see them add them erased them and add again if i whant but i have 2 buddy that doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Also
<ubotu> Also: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Also> ok thanks!
<berent> is there any sqlj compiler  for linux
<Ferret> aglIV: I'd say remove every line apart from the title and have: chainloader (hd0,4)+1
<berent> is there any sqlj compiler  for linux in ubuntu
<jussi01> !patience | berent
<ubotu> berent: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<comosicus> where it sopoused to show if it is online or offline it show's :this is not on a server list
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: well then something says youve not configured it wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> i mean configured it right
<eyalw> hi
<berent> I am patient will anyone help this patient!!!
<IndyGunFreak> !hi | eyalw
<eyalw> how do i open the formula bar in OpenDocument, ? ???
<ubotu> eyalw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<comosicus> when i click info on bad buddys it says :that language is not suported yet
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: i have no idea, you might try the gaim support channel... i have no issues at all with GAIM.
<aglIV> Ferret: will that compensate for the faulty hd1?
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: what services are you trying to use with GAIM?
<comosicus> yahoo
<eyalw> how do i open the formula bar in OpenDocument, ? ????
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, my yahoo account is working fine.
<tkp> Hi
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: have you ever tried kopete?
<Ferret> aglIV: I thought windows was on hda5?
<tkp> I'm trying to use update-manager to upgrade mt Dapper to Edgy
<Ferret> aglIV: What's on the second hard drive?
<comosicus> no becouse i whant to solve that
<tkp> I'm running it as `gksu "update-manager -c"`
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: what version of GAIM?
<jamyskis> who should i go to if the NickServ is rejecting my password for whatever reason?
<tkp> but The button which allows you to upgrade seems to be missing
<tkp> all I can do is check for package updates
<Skew-> firefox question: is there a way to increase/decrease the font sizes for just 1 website?
<aglIV> Ferret: this is what happened... I wanted to use the same fat16 partition for both windows and linux booting -> hda1
<berent> I am patient will anyone help this patient!!!
<berent> is there any sqlj compiler  for linux in ubuntu
<berent> SQLJ???
<comosicus> v1.5.1cvs
<aglIV> Ferret /windows is hda5
<tkp> Apparently there should be a little bit at the top of the window that says "New distribution release is available"
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well that should be the stable version.
<comosicus> there is a gaime suport channel?
<tkp> with a button saying "upgrade"
<tkp> but it's not there
<jussi01> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak> !gaim
<Ferret> aglIV: So hda1 is /boot?
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<tkp> what am I supposed to do to get this option??
<paradroid> comosicus: What version of Gaim do you use?
<aglIV> Ferret: but boot is /hd1 and on installing ubuntu I messed everything up...
<berent> !sqlj
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: 1.5  so he's using the stable version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comosicus> v1.5.1cvs
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: it has to be something you've configured wrong
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: OK.
<paradroid> comosicus: What is the server you are trying to connect to?
<Pelo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<aglIV> Ferret: perhaps you could counsolt with ikonia or g0su... and I'll be back in 15 min
<soundray> berent: you can ask all day long -- if nobody knows your answer, you won't get any. Logical?
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: now i have read some reports on other forums about Yahoo having several outtages this weekend(I've had no probs though)
<paradroid> comosicus: scs.yahoo.com or scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Pelo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tkp> anyone??
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<IndyGunFreak> tkp: keep your question on one line, its hard to follow one person with so much going on in here
<soundray> !upgrade > tkp, read your pm please
<Ferret> aglIV: well, I would suggest trying the second post from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<tkp> soundray: I have read that
<tkp> and am doing what it say... "gksu update-manager -c "
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<paradroid> tkp: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<tkp> paradroid: it doesn't say that
<tkp> what is -d?
<IndyGunFreak> tkp: lol, he's tryng to help you and you're questioning his help
<soundray> tkp: listen to paradroid, and try without the quotes -- they appear to be the wrong ones from your line
<paradroid> tkp: The switches tell the regular update manager to check for beta upgrades. This is necessary even when Edgy is out of beta, in order to upgrade from one version to the next.
<tkp> -d made no difference
<tkp> gksu "update-manager -c -d
<tkp> and I tried without the quotes
<Udi> hi
<paradroid> tkp: Did you run a "Check" (update sources) again?
<soundray> tkp: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get update-manager'
<AMD-> can any one help me with this ------------>Xerox:~# irw
<AMD-> connect: Connection refused
<soundray> tkp: sry 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install update-manager'
<Pelo> AMD-,  what are you trying to do ?
<venik> does anyone know how to install the NVIDIA drivers for geoforce 400?
<jussi01> !envy | venik
<ubotu> venik: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<venik> the ENVY script did some damage, so I would like to stay away from it
<tkp> soundray: I have the packages already
<AMD-> Pelo: get my mce remote to work
<alitrix> a/w 48
<ohir> interesting.. such f*g unneeded thingy as flash9 was backported to dapper, postgres 8.2 you need to backport yourself :/
<soundray> tkp: just do it PLEASE
<tkp> soundray: I did!
<jussi01> venik, what did it do?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol
<paradroid> tkp: There is a very nice how-to for the upgrading process here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrading-ubuntu-from-dapper-to-edgy-with-update-manager/
<tkp> and yes, I did run the check for updates
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: have a nice nap?
<venik> it messed around with the restricted modules of the kernel, and in the end I have no access to the NVIDIA settings
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, yes
<tkp> paradroid: I know.... Thats' what I'm following
<soundray> tkp: have you updated ubuntu-desktop as well?
<paradroid> tkp: Oh. Sorry.
<kdrlx> coming over from ArchLinux and happy with ubuntu on laptop .. everything works .. hibernate, suspend everything .. this is nice
<IndyGunFreak> kdrlx: give it time,. something will break. :)
<venik> I am even thinking of reinstalling Ubuntu, but perhaps it is best to wait for the next version
<kdrlx> i hope not :) but then again .. arch taught me too much ... :)
<jussi01> venik, if you can, wait
<IndyGunFreak> venik: next version isn't due till july i think
<IndyGunFreak> or maybe april
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: April
<tkp> I can't install ubuntu-desktop... broken packages
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: 19.04.
<comosicus> look on https://launchpad.net/gaim in the bottom of the page  #71326: yahoo contacts "not in the server list" while they are that is my problem but i dont know what it means
<comosicus> heloooo
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: i thought it was 7.04... so i couldn't remember which number signified the month..
<IndyGunFreak> obvioiusly though, the second does
<venik> the thing works, but I would like to get to the NVIDIA settings
<soundray> venik: the next release is planned for 19 April. You can help test it now -- /join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<fortran01> hi, is there a GUI for setting up Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) in Ubuntu?
<comosicus> please
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: ;)
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: it seems awful unstable for only being a month out.
<IndyGunFreak> i've not used it, i just see a lot of folks posting probs.
<soundray> fortran01: yes, firestarter
<venik> I am afraid I am too new on Ubuntu to be a tester
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: after the 17hr adventure i had setting up dual monitors, i don't think i'm ever gonna upgrade from Edgy...lol
<comosicus> please
<soundray> fortran01: although it claims to configure firewalls, it manages that as well
<venik> I first installed it in November
<d0dge> I've tried textbased messenger, browser (lynx), anything else fun & worth of trying? :)
<bjames> I've just installed Ubuntu via a live CD and now the PC fails to accept the drives on boot - "INVALID SYSTEM DISK...", now I've checked the BIOS and they are set to "auto", however the motherboard is quite old (PIII 450MHz) and the drives are fairly large (40GB and 160GB) - does anyone have any insight?
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: Oh boy...
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: I don't know if I'll upgrade. Right now things are running so smoothly here...
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: thing is, i got it working in about 45min, but i couldn't get it how i wanted, thrashed xorg.conf about 50x..lol
<comosicus> anybody heard me?
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: yeah, i agree... i'll wait a month or so to upgrade
<fortran01> thanks soundray
<soundray> bjames: somehow, the grub boot loader installation has failed. Follow the instructions for when Windows has overwritten grub (pm from ubotu)
<soundray> !grub > bjames
<bjames> the BIOS sits at the autodetect stage
<venik> my main (only?) problem has been the support foor the NVIDIA card, which is an old card
<egon> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> venik: i think legacy drivers are in the repos.. is eem to recall seeing them there
<comosicus>  <IndyGunFreak>   <paradroid>  someoane
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: whats wrong now?
<bjames> soundray: Can I ask a stupid question - what does that syntax mean? "!grub > bjames"?
<bjames> I should joib grub?
<comosicus> look on https://launchpad.net/gaim in the bottom of the page  #71326: yahoo contacts "not in the server list" while they are that is my problem but i dont know what it means
<soundray> bjames: it instructs the bot to send you a message
<comosicus> please
<Pelo> bbl
<Jowi> bjames, it could be that if you have more than one disk in your system, their order in the bios might have been switched. that can give you that error.
<paradroid> comosicus: I'm reading it right now.. a second, please
<tkp> I'm really stuck. It checks for new packages, then examines my system, and then thats it
<comosicus> k
<comosicus> thank's
<tkp> no window pops up saying there is a new distribution available... no upgeade button
<bjames> soundray - it doesn't appear to do anything special
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: doesn't look like they've came up with a solution yet
<IndyGunFreak> it appears the problem is GAIM
<soundray> bjames: pardon?
<comosicus> aha
<bjames> soundray: the message you sent doesn't appear any different than any other message
<Jowi> bjames, set the boot drive as primary master, the other as primary slave or secondary master
<paradroid> comosicus: I can only second IndyGunFreak. One work-around seems to be to add those buddies using the "official" client.
<tkp> it just says my system is up to date
<deadeyes> hey guys, I delete accidentally a gnome bar... now I can't see the updates button anymore... also, when I start apps with wine, I get an extra window opened instead that it gets put in the system tray
<tkp> which it aint!
<bjames> jowi: they are
<egon> I have workign ubuntu, and I got working sound, the problem is that I have build in laptop speekers and plug for headspeekers, and the thing is that sound plays in the speekers and headspeekers at the same time, any sugetsion there to go/read?
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: I'm using Gaim 2.0.0beta3.1 and i've had no probs with yahoo..
<comosicus> so what shoud i do?
<soundray> bjames: look for a place on your screen where you can access private messages
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: my suggestion, since it will be in the repos, not need compiled, etc.. is to install kopete
<Jowi> bjames, no, i mean: make sure that the disks physically have that switch.
<also_> i didnt get that darm wlan working :/
<Jowi> brb
<bjames> jowi: they are hardware jumpers - can't get any more sure than that
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: ;) But maybe indeed an alternative client will solve that problem for the time being...
<jussi01> also_, what went wrong?
<bjames> jowi: plus I took the drives from a working windows machine - it's also booted windows in this configuration
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: i think so, looks ike its a gaim issue.. I'm not having any issues at all though with Yahoo via gaim 2.0.0 b3.1
<soundray> tkp: I recommend that you scroll down and follow the "NOT RECOMMENDED" instructions
<comosicus> god ideea but then i have to reques pending again from all my buddy's?
<VeryBritish> Hi, just installed ubunto in new partition. Problem: I only get 2 transverse lines iso the desktop, no way to interact. (Samsung M50 Notebook with widescreen). Any ideas?
<Jowi> bjames, very good. then double check the bios settings boot order.
<also_> dont know.. I did exactly what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking that site sayd :/
<IndyGunFreak> looks like several in that list though, have had that problem
<bjames> soundray: I'm using trillian
<bjames> jowi: as I said it's stumbling on the autodetect
<soundray> !grub | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bjames> jowi: not got the boot stage yet
<unimatrix9> hello all
<jamyskis> ok - rephrased question - how can i get hold of an irc.ubuntu.com admin?
<paradroid> comosicus: I am not sure, they should be stored on the server along with their permissions.
<jussi01> !hi | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bjames> ubotu: it's falling over far beofre that
* ikonia returns
<ikonia> aglIV: sorry I was on the phone
<bjames> since ubuntu got it's hands on the drive
<ikonia> got summond to the lab
<jussi01> comosicus, have you tried reinstalling gaim?
<soundray> bjames: follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bjames> maybe I should try a reinstall?
<paradroid> comosicus: Actually, I would say yes. They should migrate.
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: no, your buddies are on the server, you won't have to do any pending, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> or at least i never have
<bjames> soundray: I don't think this info is relevant
<aglIV> soundray: ikonia g0su Ferret I'm back now... any ideas?
<bjames> soundray: I'm going to try installing without the live CD booting
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<soundray> bjames: PLEASE listen to me
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<soundray> bjames: you've installed ubuntu, haven't you?
<also_> tai jos joku vois suomeks opastaa tuon Wlanin laiton niin saattas onnistuu paremmin ^
<Actarus> Hi
<Actarus> need some help please
<bjames> soundray: ok
<Actarus> don`t know how to config WPA
<Actarus> cant find any way
<jussi01> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> aglIV: I've only just got back myself, I mised half of your problem. You've got grub set to boot hd0,4 as windows - what happens when you try to boot it
<soundray> bjames: chances are that your installation is fine, except the bootloader.
<comosicus> k
<Actarus> ok tnaks
<deadeyes> hey guys, I delete accidentally a gnome bar... now I can't see the updates button anymore... also, when I start apps with wine, I get an extra window opened instead that it gets put in the system tray
<andytayloruk> hi. I've been having performance issues because of my graphics card and was wondering if lowering the colour depth from 24 to 16 would help..?
<Actarus> thanks
<unimatrix9> would it be possible to install metisse on ubuntu?
<bjames> soundray: yes I booted the live CD and used the installer - now the BIOS disk detection does not find the hard drive. This is before the "proper" boot stage
<soundray> bjames: so follow the instructions to recover grub
<also_> ubotu, i did exactly what that site sayd but it doesnt work :/
<comosicus> now i'm trying to understand how to install kopete
<ikonia> comosicus: apt-get install kopete
<ikonia> whats to understand
<ryanakca> can someone please help me test KMail + GPG? (aka, I sign an email to you, and you tell me if it identified properly...)
<bjames> soundray: ok - I'll take a look. I may be back here shortly
<jussi01> deadeyes, right click on the existing bar and click add to panel
<bjames> thanks
<dazjorz> Hi
<comosicus> i'll let you know for any problems that i might find
<comosicus> k?
<soundray> bjames: sec
<venik> should we use APTITUDE in all the places where it says apt-get?
<Jowi> bjames, (i was thinking the bios autodetection should still detect the drives... make sure that the master disk is connected at the end of the ide cable.)
<dazjorz> Is there any way to bind a key combination to a command (I'd like to bind Super+L to lock screen, since I'm used to Win+L to screen lock)
<jussi01> venik, you can it is a good idea
<bjames> jowi: I was thinking it should do as well
<IndyGunFreak> comosicus: kopete will likely solve your problem
<comosicus> i have ubuntu for several days my dear
<unimatrix9> ubuntu and metisse desktop, does it work?
<aglIV> soundray: ikonia g0su Ferret: trying to boot windows from a dospromt doesn't work either because I screwed up the boot data on hda1 when istalling ubuntu... so I think my best bet would be to reformat hda1 and get the necessar boot data for windows reinstalled...
<comosicus> i'm virgin on that op system
<deadeyes> jussi01, I know that, but I cant find anything for system tray icons
<comosicus> :)
<unimatrix9> !metisse
<soundray> bjames: if you think that ubuntu detected your drives, but your BIOS doesn't, the fix may be different
<ubotu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<paradroid> comosicus: ;)
<jussi01> dazjorz, you can do it in gconf-editor
<venik> but almost all the sudo suggestions use apt-get
<dazjorz> jussi01: okay, thanks :)
<ikonia> aglIV: if you've messed up the data - you'll need to re-install windows
<unimatrix9> can i install metisse on edgy?
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: from looking at that link, it looks like that bug has been hanging around a bit, wonder why its not fixed yet
<bjames> soundray: ubuntu detected them fine when booting from the live CD - it's just now that it's installed the mobo doesn't seem to be able to find the drive
<soundray> bjames: are both drives on the same IDE channel?
<jussi01> deadeyes, i think it is called notification error
<bjames> soundray: yes
<paradroid> IndyGunFreak: I'm not really any wiser now after having read up on that... in one place someone suggests changing servers... in another it's about visibility of the contacts...
<deadeyes> jussi01, ok, will search for that
<soundray> bjames: have you set the jumpers so one of them is master, the other slave?
<egon> I have build in laptop speekers and plug for headspeekers, and the thing is that sound plays in the speekers and headspeekers at the same time, any sugetsion there to go/read do about this bug?
<venik> does anyone know why I cannot uninstall ngircd?  it keeps telling me that a preprocess failed
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: yeah,
<IndyGunFreak> iv'e just never had probs with gaim, seems they're quick to fix
<bjames> soundray: yes - as I said windows was booting fine.  One of the drives had windows, the other files
<venik> it is an irc server, which I had stopped before uninstalling
<andytayloruk> ok, simpler question. How can I edit my xorg.conf because I get a readonly error at the moment.
<bjames> soundray: I might try running the installer again - this time from the command line
<venik> sudo su -
<IndyGunFreak> andytayloruk: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andytayloruk> thankyou :)
<soundray> bjames: I don't think it will make a difference -- there's something more low-level going on
<venik> andy-- sudo su -
<IndyGunFreak> venik: whats that do?
<soundray> bjames: I see the point you made earlier now and agree...
<venik> it sets you as a supper user
<bjames> soundray: That's what I thought initially
<venik> or root
<onats> where can i find the crtl.o file?
<IndyGunFreak> venik: oh ok... didnt know that, i just always use sudo.
<soundray> bjames: is your ubuntu installation spread across both disks?
<also_> miten saan tuon wlanin toimimaan kun ei toimi vaikka tein ohjeitten mukaan kaiken?
<bjames> soundray: I don't think so
<andytayloruk> do changes come into effect to xorg.conf after i restart x?
<click_> test
<bjames> soundray: I think it's only touched the smaller drive (as I told it)
<bdina> anyone know what I need to do to enable HT on an P4?  I have read a bit about it and it looks like all I need to do is add a line to my grub conf ht=on.... I think I should see multiple processors when I look at /proc/cpuinfo or top -- I dont...
<venik> I used Krosader under KDE, which has a very nice LOCATE command
<deadeyes> jussi01, it was something with notification... :D found and solved :D thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> andytayloruk: i think so..
<andytayloruk> k thanx
<jussi01> venik, it isnt usually reccommended to use sudo su - sudo does the job
<paradroid> venik: IndyGunFreak Going SuperUser might be problematic if you forget to exit that state again and stay su all day...
<soundray> bjames: I would try disconnecting the bigger disk and see if that gets accepted if it's the only one
<CBunny> bdina, are you using an SMP kernel?
<paradroid> venik: IndyGunFreak sudo is nicer for it only grants administrative rights for the job at hand.
<bjames> soundray: I was just going to suggest that
<IndyGunFreak> paradroid: like i said, i never even knew it existed...  sudo works for me
<also_> how i can get my wlan working? i did exactly what that site sayd but it doesnt work :/
<bjames> soundray: I'll give it a go
<soundray> bjames: if grub installed to the other one, the RecoveringGrub... instructions would again apply
<bdina> I am using 6.10, from what I understand the SMP is built into the default kernel... ??
<soundray> bjames: hope you can fix it
<click_> Is there a way to alllow root logon?
<soundray> bdina: that's right
<soundray> click_: there is, but it's completely and utterly not recommended.
<bdina> soundray: maybe I need to check my bios then?
<aglIV> ikonia: but only the data on hda1.... windows is installed in hda5....
<paradroid> Oh, for a change and since I don't seem to help anyone today... a question.
<`nicola> when I rigt-click on a task in the taskbar the first option is move to another workspace/move to the right workspace/always on top/ and then *close* ! the most frequent thing I do when I right click on an a tab in the taskbar is close how can I rearrange the menu ?
<paradroid> Is there an alternative to cups-pdf to create PDFs from any application?
<CBunny> bdina, if you're after security you should probably leave HT disabled
<IndyGunFreak> click_: yeah... you log in as root, and your system is compromised, they can do whatever they want.. this is one of hte big issues with Windows
<ikonia> aglIV: whats hda1 ?
<soundray> bdina: yes, it may be disabled there
<aglIV> ikonia... windows boot
<onats> what package is equivalent to glibc-devel? i need to compile programs from source, and it doesn't work
<bdina> CBunny: nah, security is not a concern on this desktop
<IndyGunFreak> click_: what are you doin that needs root access?
<ikonia> aglIV: there is no such thing as windows boot - windows boots from its c drive
<click_> I'd only use root offline.....it's for config purposes
<dazjorz> jussi01: do you have any howto on how to set a key combination for locking or could you tell me how to do it? I did find some settings on locking in the config editor, but not a quick key
<bdina> soundray: I should see my system as having multiple procs right?
<aglIV> ikonia: not if c is only 20mb
<CBunny> bdina, does /proc/cpuinfo only show one cpu?
<IndyGunFreak> click_: ok
<bdina> CBunny: yup.  only 1 (proc 0)
<soundray> bdina: yes
<`nicola> when I rigt-click on a task in the taskbar the first option is move to another workspace/move to the right workspace/always on top/ and then *close* ! the most frequent thing I do when I right click on an a tab in the taskbar is close. how can I rearrange the menu ?
<ikonia> aglIV: that doesn't make any sense
<aglIV> ikonia: why not?
<CBunny> bdina, check your BIOS
<IndyGunFreak> click_: how long you been in this room?
<click_> the first thing i found was to create a directory off of /
<click_> about 30 seconds
<bdina> CBunny: right... Im gonna reboot and check it out... thanks!
<paradroid> `nicola: Good question. I don't think there is an easy way to achieve that.
<ikonia> aglIV: windows doesn't boot from a seperate data set, it boots really one file, ntldr
<ikonia> so whats on hda1
<soundray> click_: use 'sudo mkdir /newdir' -- it'll ask for your root password
<`nicola> thanks for the answer paradroid  on ##gnome  none took care about my question
<soundray> click_: use 'sudo mkdir /newdir' -- it'll ask for your USER password (sry)
<onats> can anyone help me? i'm having problems compiling a program from source...
* soundray has had too much coffee
<jussi01> dazjorz, Im sorry, i cant quite remember where it is, there is a section for mapping keys though
<paradroid> `nicola: You're welcome. I think the context menu is coded into the window manager.
<click_> And how does onew go about setting a root password
<soundray> onats: what are you compiling and why?
<aglIV> ikonia, I don't know... I always assumed something like a dynamic boot link to the "real" boot partition
<onats> soundray, CVS..
<paradroid> `nicola: There should be some way to be able to reconfigure that, though.
<soundray> click_: use sudo please
<bjames> soundray: I think it might be my old motherboard that's causing the problems - as I booted from the CD to install it didn't need to know about the drives, but now it's trying to autodetect them I think it's falling over as they are too big for it
<dazjorz> jussi01: Yes, I found keybindings, but there isn't anything for screen locking
<soundray> bjames: BIOS update? (small hope)
<onats> soundray, i'm compiling it coz it seems that it doesn't have a compiled version ready for download
* paradroid didn't have any coffee today at all...
<also_> help somebody! why my linksys wlan notebook adapter card doesnt work! i did exactly what ubunty help site sayd but it doesnt work :/
<minimec> Hi. I just realized that my MasterVolume is for internal speaker and the 'audio out' is recognized as Headphone. Is there a way to configure that? 'dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base' did not do it.
<bjames> soundray: it's quite an old motherboard unfortunately
<jussi01> dazjorz, are you looking in gconf-editor?
<soundray> !info csv | onats
<ubotu> onats: Package csv does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bjames> soundray: I'm going to try a fresh install with just the OS drive plugged in
<aglIV> ikonia: windows was just installed and I think it would be the eaisiest to just reinstall as long as it doesn't mess with ubuntu....?
<bjames> (and CD ROM)
<soundray> !info cvs | onats
<ubotu> onats: cvs: Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-3 (edgy), package size 1607 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<ikonia> aglIV: well it will remove the grub boot loader - but thats about it
<aglIV> ikonia: why? it's on a different partition...
<soundray> onats: install it from the repositories to save you pain and trouble
<jussi01> dazjorz, you need to type gconf-editor in terminal
<also_> jussi01, can you help me? why my linksys wlan notebook adapter card doesnt work! i did exactly what ubunty help site sayd but it doesnt work :/
<jussi01> also_, what model linsys is it?
<dazjorz> jussi01: I did
<paradroid> dazjorz: What is the command for locking the screen?
<aglIV> ikonia: windows /boot and Ubuntu /boot are two different partitions...
<jussi01> dazjorz, found it now
<also_> jussi01, it is wireles-g notebookadapter wpc54g version2
<jussi01> in gconf-editor, go to apps->metacity
<jussi01> also, be with you in a moment
<aglIV> ikonia: should I list my fstab?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> aglIV: no - I don't understand whats on windows /boot
<also_> jussi01, ok
<dazjorz> jussi01: I got it already :) Using beryl, set command 0 to 'xlock' and bound a key to command 0
<dazjorz> :)
<metalhedd> did java6 get pullled out of multiverse?  i saw forum posts saying it was in there for edgy but I dont see it.
<jussi01> dazjorz, sorry, didnt realise you were using beryl
<aglIV> ikonia: nothing important anyway....
<dazjorz> jussi01: I never told you :)
<ikonia> aglIV: I just don't see how you expect to have a windows boot partition but not a full install on it
<rjale1> dear friends, I have just configured wpa_supplicant to connect to my secured WPA2-PSK wifi AP, I then use a script with ifconfig, route add to configure the statis address I need here at home. what is the "ubuntu" or a more elegant way of doing so ? basically I need this setup at home, a second setup with DHCP at work and a third setup at free wifi spots around town
<ikonia> aglIV: I'd start again and keep it very simple
<southafrikanse> I'm trying yo copy a file to /etc/wpasupplicant but I don't have permission what can I do?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol
<Mayas> hello all ... have been running ubuntu and been happy ..for most of the time
<dazjorz> southafrikanse: put 'sudo' before 'cp'
<rjale1> southafrikanse: sudo cp
<raphael> hi all!
<Mayas> if somebody has any clue abt the pblm i faced or faced similar problms.. 'll b happy to know ..
<southafrikanse> 'm doing manually. How can I do it with the console?
<Mayas> here it is
<dazjorz> southafrikanse:  we just told you
<raphael> question: is one of the servers down?
<Mayas> 6.01 ltc [dapper drake]  installation CD got stuck
<rjale1> southafikanse: sudo cp yourfile /etc/wpasupplicant
<southafrikanse> What is the location to my desktop?
<rjale1> sudo will ask for your userid password
<dazjorz> southafrikanse: ~/Desktop
<jussi01> also_, here are instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<raphael> trying to do an "update-manager -c "   to upgrade from dapper to edgy but  it keeps telling me "system is up-to-date" ???
<Mayas> this happened when i had told high and convinced one of my friends to install this .. and right at the timezone selection the installation hung
<Mayas> i was embarassed
<also_> jussi01, ok i try
<andytayloruk> hi again
<Mayas> the system has 256 mb ram
<andytayloruk> how can I tell if DRI is working?
<MrDevil> yesssss wowwwwwwwwww hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii looooooooooool :D
<dazjorz> raphael: substitute dapper for edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run sudo apt-get update, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in console.
<aglIV> ikonia: 2 points... 1st whatever was on hda1 when I erased it caused windows on hda4 to no longer load.  2. I've been running Windows with a seperat 20mb c:\boot and Windows in D:\ or E:\Windows for over 8 years on numberous systems...
<Mayas> so .. this guy got pissed abt ubuntu and then settled with FC 6
<rjale1> pointers to howto configure multiple wifi locations please
<onats> soundray, overlooked that.. thanks:)
<raphael> dazjorz: oh, I thought this would be the "non prefered way"
<dazjorz> aglIV: 20 mb C:\boot? :|
<metalhedd> did java6 get pullled out of multiverse?  i saw forum posts saying it was in there for edgy but I dont see it.
<dazjorz> raphael: It might be, but I'm from Debian
<aglIV> dazjorz: got a problem with it?
<dazjorz> raphael: Ubuntu probably has a "more preferred way" for it, but I stick to the Debian ways.
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<ikonia> aglIV: sound like your making it overcomplex
<soundray> !info sun-java6-jdk | metalhedd, doesn't look like it...
<ubotu> metalhedd, doesn't look like it...: sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 9269 kB, installed size 31220 kB
<ikonia> aglIV: how do you install windows to a boot partition but not install the OS
<dazjorz> aglIV: NTFS can mount partitions to the filesystems, but Windows doesn't need a C:\boot nor is it able to mount non-Windows partitions
<aglIV> ikonia: could be, but it always worked before....
<dazjorz> aglIV: I think you mean /boot
<metalhedd> ubotu: apt-cache search java6   No Results! I do definitely have mutliverse and iniverse enabled.
<vox754> metalhedd, "aptitude search java"
<nuked_omen> there is an ext2 driver for windows
<aglIV> dazjorz: what I am refering to as c:\boot for a better lack of terms, is the 1st partition on my HD regardless of OS
<onats> what's a good interface for CVS?
<onats> gui i mean
<dazjorz> aglIV:  You mean /dev/hda0
<paradroid> metalhedd: I did a apt-cache search for "java6" and get results...
<metalhedd> vox754: only java5 is inthere
<dazjorz> aglIV: or how grub and others would call it (hd0,0)
<metalhedd> paradroid: I dont.  im using the canadian serve,r could it be that far behind?
<aglIV> dazjorz:  /dev/hda1 I think
<vox754> metalhedd, "sudo aptitude update" to update the list of repositories and packages on it.
<metalhedd> vox754: already did it
<dazjorz> aglIV: Oh, yeah, it starts with 1.
<aglIV> dazjorz: we green?
<Data_> hi; I have a wifi problem with DLink 624; does anybody help?
<paradroid> metalhedd: I see it's in the edgy backports..
<dazjorz> aglIV: Yet, C:\boot is completely wrong ;)
<Errpast1> Can anyone help me with the cups error log message
<Errpast1> cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<vox754> metalhedd, I don't think java6 is mainstream right now, why do you need it? It should be available from source, I guess.
<dazjorz> aglIV: Even because of C:\ doesn't have to be the first partition
<aglIV> dazjorz: thanks for the clarification :)
<phar0z> hi all, anyone has virtual hosts running on apache2 on ubuntu?
<Errpast1> I have configured cupsd.conf to be wide open.  Allow all
<paradroid> metalhedd: Do you have the backport section enabled for your sources?
<dazjorz> aglIV: I had Windows installed on /dev/hda2, and expected windows to call its own partition D:, but no, C:.
<soundray> metalhedd: java6 is definitely in the repositories. Something is wrong with your sources.list
<metalhedd> paradroid: no backports. but i read that java6 is in multiverse,
<Errpast1> I have Brother 2070n drivers installed, but jobs won't print, the aobcve is that last error message I get in cups
<paradroid> metalhedd: It is. You still need to allow backports on your system.
<dazjorz> metalhedd: you sure you did sudo apt-get update afte rmodifying sources.list?
<soundray> metalhedd: run 'sudo apt-get update' and watch for errors
<minimec> My 'Master Volume' is changing volume on the internal speaker wich is quiet anoying... How would I change that?
<southafrikanse>  sudo cp  ~/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample  /etc/wpasupplicant
<southafrikanse> It doesn't work
<metalhedd> paradroid: how do I enable backports?
<metalhedd> soundray: I did all of that, 3 times so far.
<aglIV> ikonia:  when installing windows, if you force hda1 (thanks dazjorz) to be to small to install windows and select a different partition, large enough to fit windows, lets say hda2, then windows will format hda1 and write soemthing to hda1 that it needs to boot itself in hda2... Understand?
<Errpast1> I got both the 2070N wrapper driver and the LPR driver from Brother site, so I think the drivers are installed
<dazjorz> metalhedd: It's a repository, just add it to sources.list
<`nicola> metalhedd, look in your synaptic repositories menu
<metalhedd> i tried switching from canada server to US Server too.
<paradroid> metalhedd: If you feel like GUI, go into Synaptic -> Settings -> Sources
<vox754> southafrikanse, "sudo mv  ~/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample  /etc/wpasupplicant" maybe
<ikonia> aglIV: that seems a bit over the top, but what ever works for you
<paradroid> metalhedd: I have the German version here, so I am not sure what the labels are exactly in English.
<Errpast1> Toma-, howdy.  I'm back to trying to get the Brother printer to wrok
<aglIV> dazjorz: you're correct, you can play arround with drive names, but I'd still never install an os to hda1!
<soundray> !backports > metalhedd
<Toma-> Errpast1: hey :D im a little drunk right now, so probably less useful now.
<Errpast1> Toma-, 1> cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.-----that's the last message in error_log of cups (set to debug)
<dazjorz> aglIV: Why not?
<metalhedd> ok, it was in the backports. i got it. thanks
<paradroid> metalhedd: Welcome. ;)
<Errpast1> Toma-, no problem.  aspirin and water
<Toma-> Errpast1: no, im just starting :P
<Errpast1> Toma-, well bottoms up, then :)
<southafrikanse> My file vanished
<Toma-> Errpast1: it certainly sounds like a permsssion problem, probably bought on by those different methods you went about setting up the printer
<Toma-> *cheers!*
<aglIV> ikonia: I'm just going to reinstall windows... thanks for your time and hope to see you in ICQ
<dazjorz> aglIV: I almost always have an OS on hda1, with one exception; my server had /var on hda1 and the OS on hdb or hdc
<southafrikanse> At it isn't in the folder I placed it
<southafrikanse> How can I find it now'
<southafrikanse> ?
<Errpast1> Toma-, agreed.  CUPS 1.2 did a bunch of stuff to tighten down.  I read in a developer forum about all sorts of problems.  Maybe I'll unintall and reinistall cups
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Are you sure it's not in /etc/wpasupplicant ?
<vox754> southafrikanse, there are graphical search buttons. you can "sudo updatedb" and then "locate <file>"
<Toma-> Errpast1: make sure you run 'sudo apt-get remove --purge cupsd' to get rid of all those nasty configuration files
<onats> can anyone point me to a good tutorial for setting up a CVS server?
<Errpast1> Toma-, will do
<Toma-> *nod*
<aglIV> dazjorz: because the first step in becoming parinoid about outside attacks is to change do things completeley differnt from the norm...
<aglIV> dazjorz, ok, that wasn't a sentance, but I think you still got the point
<aglIV> dazjorz: attackers expect your OS to be on hda1, that's way mine's not
<rhebi> where does the cups-pdf printer put the pdf?
<Slart> aglIV: I think many attackers are going to be confused with SATA drives then =)
<paradroid> rhebi: Usually in $HOME/PDF
<southafrikanse> /home/eurico/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample
<bjames> soundray: I think the BIOS may have given up the ghost
<southafrikanse> This is where it is
<rhebi> paradroid, thanks
<paradroid> rhebi: You can set that, though.
<paradroid> rhebi: In /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf
<aglIV> Slart: the more confused the attackers are, the better, wouldn't you agree?
<paradroid> soulcatcher_: OK. So you have your file wpa_supplicant....
<paradroid> soulcatcher_: sorry, wrong nick ;)
<Slart> aglIV: totally... let them wander in the dark for all I care =)
<ihmSelbst> hi
<ihmSelbst> i try to install ampache on ubuntu with this tutorial: https://ampache.bountysource.com/wiki/Ampache_on_Debian. Now i try to set the "set permissions of the folder /var/www/ampache". When i "find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ;" type i get an error find: bad agument for "-exec". Can anybody help me?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: So, you have your file wpa_supplicant right there.
<dazjorz> Ampache..?!
<ihmSelbst> 100% Agree *Thumbs Up*
<Joomla> how can i open a windows as root?
<Toma-> If youre talking about confusing attackers, installed honeypots...
<paradroid> southafrikanse: You want to move it to /etc/wpasupplicant
<aglIV> Slart, except for trinity ;) follow the white rabbit....
<Toma-> Joomla: use gksu
<bulmer> timing marks .... started thinkpad 600 install ..lets see how long
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Right?
<Slart> Joomla: gksudo xapplicationname
<Joomla> thanks
<dazjorz> Hmm, how do I tell X-window to maximize the window when I doubleclick the taskbar, instead of showing just the taskbar?
<dazjorz> err
<dazjorz> titlebar
<rhebi> hmm
<CBunny> aglIV, err, whatever disk it's installed on, the mount points are the same...
<rhebi> cups-pdf will overwrite files with new pdfs without warning, any countermeasure or way to fix this?
<jussi01> dazjorz, its in beryl options somewhere
<bjames> soundray: how can I find out information like what mode to run the disk at and how many sectors/cylinders, etc the disk has?
<jussi01> cant remember where cause im a compiz boy...
<paradroid> dazjorz: You can set that e. g. in System -> Settings -> Windows
<CBunny> aglIV, I don't see any security advantage
<aglIV> CBunny, you can manually set your mountpoints....
<paradroid> rhebi: Yes, a second.
<paradroid> rhebi: Edit the cups-pdf.conf, go to the block called "Label"
<aglIV> CBunny, in linux perhaps, but definately an advantage in the Microsoft-world
<paradroid> rhebi: And set that variable to 1
<CBunny> aglIV, obviously, but they all start at / - unless your thinking of some bullshit security through obscurity nonsense
<southafrikanse> paradroid: yes
<aglIV> CBunny: I wasn't talking about security under Linux, but under Microsoft....
<paradroid> southafrikanse: In a terminal type: cp /home/eurico/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample etc/wpasupplicant
<CBunny> aglIV, forgive me.. i thought the topic of conversation would be linux
<paradroid> southafrikanse: You did that before?
<Errpast1> Could someone please advise on a CUPS printing issue
<Errpast1> seems to be permission related
<Errpast1> when I try to print, here's what the error log says
<Errpast1> 1> cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<aglIV> CBunny: seeing as how this is an Ubuntu forum.... we kinda drifted off topic and you caught on tward the end...
<CBunny> aglIV, alrighty
<paradroid> southafrikanse: You need to do: sudo cp /home/eurico/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample etc/wpasupplicant/
<lasse_> Hi. Im having a problem with evolution. Every time I fetch mail it keeps eating up about 150 mb ram. So if i fetch mail 3 times Evolution idles at about 450mb ram. Anyone know what i can do to troubleshoot this?
<brit> Man. The old old version of X-Chat was so much better
<Errpast1> In CUPS, what does this mean - E [04/Mar/2007:09:47:19 -0500]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<dazjorz> hm
<aglIV> Well time for me to follow the white bunny to the living room and spend some quality time with my wife :)  Evenyone enjoy their sunday and may your request results be prospaious :)
<vox754> brit, which one?
<southafrikanse> paradroid: It doesn't work
<dazjorz> jussi01: I can't find it in beryls options
<aglIV> Chausen
<rhebi> paradroid, thanks,t hat's pretty good
<paradroid> rhebi: Oh, it did work? Nice. I was just guessing ;)
<Toma-> Errpast1: is it a usb printer?
<brit> I'm using 0.16 now and it's missing a lot of the configuration options that some of the older versions had
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Even my last command?
<rhebi> yeah everything says Job-XX-filename, but I'd rather mv to rename than .lose data
<southafrikanse> Yes
<paradroid> southafrikanse: It should ask you for your password to gain administrative rights for the copy command.
<southafrikanse> It doesn't
<dazjorz> jssi01: I found it in Emeralds settings though :)
<Errpast1> Toma-, no.  But I just found a link that suggests this may be a CUPS 1.2 bug
<Toma-> Errpast1: so youre using an LPT port?
<Errpast1> Toma-, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/42802
<paradroid> southafrikanse: sudo cp ~/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample /etc/wpasupplicant/
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Sorry, I had some typos in the lines before...
<sam_i> hi all
<vox754> brit, 0.16? xchat irc client? is it 2.6.6?
<brit> Lolz
<brit> This is Xchat-GNOME
<southafrikanse> It says it isn't a directory my destiny location
<Errpast1> Toma-, hmmm.  let me check.
<brit> That might be what it is
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Oh. Well.... then create it if you need it.
<sam_i> mind if i ask a question regarding tv out on ubuntu anyone?
<bulmer> timing marks .... started thinkpad 600 install with 93meg of ram..lets see how long or even if install at all
<paradroid> southafrikanse: sudo mkdir /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<deadeyes> is there any possibility to emulate eject and insert of an usb device?
<dazjorz> sam_i: don't ask to ask, just ask
<vox754> brit, please be specific next time.
<southafrikanse> But isn't it there already?
<dazjorz> sam_i: you'll see wether it's ok or not
<sam_i> i have a posted here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375855 if you want to take a look - cheers dazjorz
<uglybetty> Hello all
<brit> I apologize, I didn't realize there was a difference at first
<Toma-> Errpast1: and youve done 'sudo foomatic-cleanupdrivers' ?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Well, yes. That directory should exist
<Errpast1> Toma-, ok.  in cups localhost:631; admin>add printer>brother>lpd/lpr>device URI - lpd://192.168.1.101/queue> choose driver> then prompted for credentials, and none work (e.g. root, origianl user)
<Errpast1> hmmm. I;ll try that.
<uglybetty> Will installing ubuntu on a USB hdd, damage my system
<paradroid> southafrikanse: OK, do this for me, please: ls /etc/ | grep wpa
<Toma-> Errpast1: ahhhh its on a network?
<southafrikanse> It says that its note possible creating the directory because it already exists.
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Now you are getting me confused. First the copy command tells you the destination directory is not there, then the mkdir command tells you it is there?
<vox754> uglybetty, I have read that you can install Ubuntu on USB drive without problem as long as your BIOS supports booting from USB.
<Errpast1> toma  yes, a little local net.  LInksys to Cable.  Very vaniall.
<nuked_omen> what does it mean if someone meeps someone else in a chat room?
<Toma-> ok
<southafrikanse> wpasupplicant and wpa_supplicant
<southafrikanse> Thats what your last command gave me
<Errpast1> Toma-, I CAN ping the printer.  And the printer has a fixed IP.  And it works like a charm on Vista
<Toma-> ok
<paradroid> southafrikanse:  cd /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<uglybetty> ok thanks, its just that I got told that it would damage my sytem
<Toma-> eww vista :D
<phar0z> southafrikanse, do you understand dutch? :D
<tosca> hola
<nuked_omen> i don't see why vista is eww
<DaveTarmac> vox754: Hey vox - i decided to scrap wifi for now and take the machine downstairs and plug it stright in to the router. Doesn't seem to play there either (it's an onboard ethernet card).
<Lynoure> nuked_omen: meeps?
<DaveTarmac> vox754: any ideas?
<GaiaX11> !es|tosca
<southafrikanse> phar0z: No
<ubotu> tosca: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nuked_omen> Lynoure: yeah
<vox754> DaveTarmac, oh my! wired doesn't work?!
<phar0z> oh k :(
* nuked_omen meeps Lynoure
<Lynoure> nuked_omen: No idea, never really used chatrooms, just irc
<Lynoure> nuked_omen: sounds social, ask them?
<nuked_omen> ok
<nuked_omen> thanks for trying
<ingrix> ubotu: Hablo un poco de Espanol.
<southafrikanse> paradroid: What now?
<vox754> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaveTarmac> vox754: i'm not sure the correct driver is installed for the onboard lan, so i'm going to try that. could the madwifi be playing heck with it too?
<nuked_omen> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<database> Oops, I did it again. I think I blew up GDM by uninstalling nvidia-glx, how would I go about fixing it?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: so you actually changed into that directory? This would mean it exists. ;)
<nuked_omen> database: reinstall nvidia-glx?
<dazjorz> sam_i: I can't help you any further, so just ask your question here, ask people to read the forum thread or just wait untill people answer the question on the forum
<dazjorz> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dazjorz> hehe
<dazjorz> en vers gezette koffie
<database> nuked_omen: Done that. After loads of dependency troubles, it didn't help worth amonkey.
<vox754> DaveTarmac, NO. Wired should work. What onboard LAN. Is it a PC?
<southafrikanse> I don't no... If you tell me it exists, it exists
<DaveTarmac> yeah it is
<DaveTarmac> vox754: to be exact, it is: Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Lan PCI Controller supporting 10/100/1000 BASE-T Ethernet
<h3xagram> hello, i have a question.. i just installed ubuntu for the first time but i'm having a problem with the Network Settings (System -> Administration -> Networking)... it connects fine, but I have to always manually put in the SSID and PW for each network I go to
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Look at the command line. Where are you right now?
<Toma-> Errpast1: i have a sneeking suspicion that the device properties are wrong. possibly by udev
<h3xagram> which is a bit irritating from the commute from home to work.. is there a program that will automatically hop on the network when im at work
<nuked_omen> database: if you needed to install depencies, you might be installing the wrong package
<h3xagram> and hop on the network when im at home?
<database> nuked_omen: I very much doubt that.
<database> Is there a way to just start over without a disc? :P
<vox754> DaveTarmac, that is quite recent, it should work, I guess.
<nomin> does envy set up graphics acceleration for ATI's?
<crdlb> nomin, yes
<southafrikanse> At the place you told me to go
<crdlb> nomin, what card?
<nomin> crdlb: ati 9600
<nuked_omen> database: not very good at fixing this type of issue, sorry
<DaveTarmac> vox754: since i've been screwing around with the network settings, is it possible that the config files have become corrupt?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: in /etc/wpa_supplicant? That's where you want to copy that file from your Desktop, right?
<southafrikanse> Yes
<sam_i> ok ill ask - i have a problem with tv out on my radean 9800, which when trying to put to tv it seems to be too higher refresh/res. I have installed all the standard ati drivers which seem to be working correctly. I have a pal tv. Is there a config that im missing or something like that? Cheers.
<crdlb> nomin, you ought to use the free "radeon" driver included in ubuntu
<southafrikanse> It is it a folder on the desktop
<nomin> crdlb: does that one have acceleration?
<DaveTarmac> vox754: is there a way to force ubuntu to see the card? it recognises there is one in the device manager, but network_manager_gnome claims that there isn't one
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Oh. You have a FOLDER sitting on your Desktop that you want to copy?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Not just a single file?
<crdlb> nomin, for your card, yes
<southafrikanse> I want a single file in the folder
<vox754> DaveTarmac, Wired is essentially secure, so you just need to set DHCP in the router and it should pick it up.
<AskHL> Hey, I would like to install Sun JDK/JRE 6. But after installing through synaptic, there is no java-executable in PATH, and when I run java_vm it complains about JAVA_HOME and PLUGIN_HOME not being set. Can anyone help?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: WHAT file from WHERE do you want to move?
<crdlb> nomin, it may not be quite as fast (fps) but it will be much more reliable and stable
<southafrikanse> It is in e-UConnect folder
<paradroid> southafrikanse: OK.
<dazjorz> DaveTarmac: Try to configure it on the console using ifconfig
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Type ls, please.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: dhcp is set up. the windows machine and mac run fine on it.
<nomin> crdlb: cool.  I tried another distro on it about a year ago and there was no acceleration.  It would be nice if it can get at least 1,000 fps.  I'm thinking it should be able to get over 2,000 fps.
<southafrikanse> ifupdown.sh
<southafrikanse> What does this mean?
<paradroid> southafrikanse: That's the contents of that folder. A script.
<vox754> DaveTarmac, get a 12 m Ethernet cable so you don't have to move things around.
<paradroid> southafrikanse: sudo cp /home/eurico/Desktop/e-UConnect/wpa_supplicant.conf.sample .
<DaveTarmac> it's fine - got a 1m cable and the machine is downstairs now
<crdlb> nomin, It's a relatively recent development
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GaiaX11> !network| h3xagram
<ubotu> h3xagram: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gharz> guys... i want to copy an audio cd... but i don't want to install k3b... can anybody suggest any apps for gnome?
<vox754> paradroid, maybe he is trying to move the entire folder, like "mv <folder> <location>"
<ardchoille> gharz: gnomebaker ?
<crdlb> gharz, gnomebaker or brasero
<paradroid> vox754: I thought so, but it's about that single sample file. I'm quite sure.
<gharz> alright.
<gharz> thanks!
<vox754> h3xagram, I think there is an application like that, wifi radar or something.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: think i'll go screw around with it, remove the madwifi drivers to make sure that ath0 and wifi0 go. that way I can narrow down the number of network conenctions.
<ingrix> gharz: I have had a lot of good luck with Brasero
<AskHL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gharz> ingrix: what do u mean a lot of good luck with Brasero? do u mean it isn't good as gnomebaker?
<DaveTarmac> vox754: i'll let you know if it works later. gonna watch west wing and mess with it now. thanks for your help
<vox754> DaveTarmac, yeah sure.
<ingrix> gharz: I am saying that I like Brasero a lot.  I'm not saying Gnomebaker is worse at all, just that I prefer Brasero
<`nicola> where can I find others accessories to add to the gnome panel ? thanks
<gharz> ingrix: ok.. thanks!
<vox754> DaveTarmac, west wing? you into espionage?
<GaiaX11> gharz: Everything is good in linux. It is only a matter of personal taste. Lin is not Win :)
<crdlb> `nicola, there aren't particularly many 3rd-party applets for the panel
<h3xagram> thanks vox754
<berent> #quit
<`nicola> crdlb, the applets for notes suck. I was using a real better applet in xfce
<Beto> hello
<vox754> h3xagram, it worked?
<Slart> Gnomebaker has some issues with long filenames (filename+dir)... well.. it's the cd file format that's to blame.. but gnomebaker just complains.. brasero also complains but fixes it in some way
<southafrikanse> paradroid, I'm getting confused
<h3xagram> i dont know, im just saying thanks for the info
<ingrix> `nicola: If you want to add application launchers, you can go to your menu, right click on what you want, and click "add to panel"
<paradroid> `nicola: Have you tried Tomboy?
<sam_i> anyone have any idea about tv out being too high res then
<paradroid> southafrikanse: ;)
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Sorry.
<vlt|home> # fuser -am /dev/hdc3; --> /dev/hdc3:
<vlt|home> # mdadm -vvvv /dev/md2 --add /dev/hdc3; --> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/hdc3: Device or resource busy
<vlt|home> Any idea?
<`nicola> yes paradroid
<southafrikanse> The file is still not there
<paradroid> `nicola: Didn't like it? I think it's a quite nice note applet.
<GaiaX11> !ask| Beto
<ubotu> Beto: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<`nicola> I want a notes applet that when I click on it display the space to write
<vox754> h3xagram, the packages seem to be "wifi-radar" and "kwifimanager"
<`nicola> I don't care about menus and stuff
<`nicola> If i click on it I need to write
<ardchoille> `nicola: sticky notes applet, you should already have it.
<GaiaX11> !enter|nicola
<ubotu> nicola: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> nicola: there are a few "post it" apps out there
<dazjorz> vlt|home:  Yes, unmount it
<`nicola> sorry GaiaX11
<paradroid> southafrikanse: After executing the command I gave you, are you asked for a password?
<Beto> Well ok, Where would I get codecs for movie player? I a dvd but cannot watch it, as well as for other things live wmv, rmb,and others
<`nicola> Slart, can I add this post apps to the taskbar ?
<southafrikanse> No
<GaiaX11> !codecs|Beto
<ubotu> Beto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vlt|home> dazjorz: It's not mounted anymore.
<Slart> nicola: I think I went through most of them...I finally settled on Knotes, even though I ust gnome
<southafrikanse> Can we start from the begginig?
<vox754> `nicola, Yes, you add the path to the application and, if you want to, an icon too.
<paradroid> southafrikanse: I'm sorry, I don't know how to explain it any better. What you have to do is do a sudo cp first referencing the file and then the destination. It's actually really simple.
<ardchoille> `nicola: right click the panel, choose Add to Panel, choose Sticky Notes and done
<`nicola> sticky notes is worse than others
<southafrikanse> I'll close the terminal and copy the file to the Desktop
<paradroid> southafrikanse: OK.
<vox754> paradroid, I have an idea. Tell him to use "gksudo nautilus" and copy-paste.
<`nicola> If I click on the applet I need to write *now", sticky notes won't popup anything clicking on it
<paradroid> vox754: Right. ;)
<paradroid> vox754: Who needs CLI anyway? ;)
<vox754> paradroid, yeah, CLI is for experts only... the hell with them...
<GaiaX11> paradroid: I like CLI. They really make Linux a fun! :-)
<paradroid> vox754: It's just, for operations like the one at hand (copying, moving, ...) CLI is much more efficient than GUI.
<`nicola> vox754, I'll try some othere post it application
<ingrix> paradroid: You can say that again ;)
<paradroid> southafrikanse: OK. Ready?
<nuked_omen> i luv CLI
<vox754> paradroid, yeah... I was just being sarcastic.
<nuked_omen> CLI is much more powerful
<Thug-N-Me> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8.0) were not met
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Do you have the file you want to copy ready at your disposal?
<jin> what's CLI?
<Thug-N-Me> what do i need to install ?
<nuked_omen> jin: Command Line Interpreter
<southafrikanse> Yes. The file name is  wpa_supplicant.conf.sample
<nuked_omen> jin: or Interface
<vox754> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<paradroid> nuked_omen: It's so funny to watch GUI-fans faces empty when you write some lines of code and on pressing Enter you have moved, renamed, sorted, etc. files ;)
<`nicola> is there any clipboard applet for the taskbar ?
<GaiaX11> Linux is not linux without CLI guys! :-)
<akao> woho
<nuked_omen> paradroid: exactly
<akao> hitting "save as" in bluefish causes it to quit
<ingrix> paradroid: That's one of the reasons I switched to Linux from Windows!
<paradroid> southafrikanse: OK. That file resides on your Desktop right now?
<nuked_omen> besides, most GUI applications use CLI to do their job
<southafrikanse> Yes
<southafrikanse> It must go to /etc/wpasupplicant
<vox754> `nicola, good luck. What you want seems to be very specific, so you can only hope for the best searching exactly what you want.
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Press Alt+F2
<jin> is it posible to add an extra menu with a list of favorite application to the taskbar?
<southafrikanse> yes
<paradroid> southafrikanse: gksudo nautilus
<nuked_omen> jin: yeah, just drag it to there
<nuked_omen> to the taskbar
<jin> nuked_omen, I want a menu, not just a shortcut
<jin> a dropdown menu like the quicklaunch of win xp
<andytayloruk> hi
<southafrikanse> I'm on Nautilus now
<crdlb> jin, you could put them in a "launchers list"
<`nicola> vox754, what I want was the default notes applet in the xfce4 taskbar
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Navigate to your Desktop
<ardchoille> `nicola: http://glipper.sourceforge.net/
<nuked_omen> jin: right-click > add to panel > main menu
<andytayloruk> relatively simple question... whenever I drag to select files on the desktop, there is a significant lag if I do a big box.. is this a sign of bad performance? should it be more smoother?
<nuked_omen> jin: then you can select the menus and modify them
<SmileyLap> Hi guys...... my amsn icon has *vanished* from the system tray, Its still "running" as i recive messages. Killing it using ps and grep doesn't help either. It moans about TCL ?
<southafrikanse> I'm there but I can't see anything
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Go to /home/eurico/Desktop
<paradroid> southafrikanse: You're probably at root
<jin> ah
<jin> a workaround
<julio> I recently installed Ubuntu and so far it's working great. But, I was wondering if there was any way I could get Windows to load by default when GRUB comes up. (Several people use my computer and they use Windows)
<vox754> `nicola, oh. In that case, there surely is a way to port the application. Go to the developers page. Maybe you can install it anyways, just like KDE applications work fine on GNOME.
<crdlb> jin, did you try the "launchers list"?
<southafrikanse> OK
<andytayloruk> anyone?
<`nicola> thanks ardchoille and vox754
<southafrikanse> I'm there
<jin> crdlb, I dunno how to add a launcherlist
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Now select the file, press Ctrl+C
<vox754> julio, this one is easy, come to #vocx
<marx2k> julio, look in /boot/grub/menu.list and there's a setting for default
<jin> crdlb, I'm on dapper btw
<onestep> can anyone help me, I am trying to complile a program and it is giving me an error that crtl.o file is missing
<crdlb> jin, rt-click on empty space, add to panel, lauchers list
<LoKo_De_TuDo> oh yeah thayn is a fuckin' bitch
<southafrikanse> Done
<crdlb> jin, it's in dapper
<LoKo_De_TuDo> aren't you, izm99?
<LoKo_De_TuDo> izN * sorry
<izN> LoKo_De_TuDo, OL
<izN> iOAEHIE
<paradroid> southafrikanse: Navigate to /etc/wpa_supplicant/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-26-168-132.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jin> crdlb, I don't see it
<southafrikanse> Already did that
<southafrikanse> The file is there!
<paradroid> southafrikanse: ;)
<southafrikanse> Ok
<keir_> hi
<ingrix> jin: Is there something there that says "drawer"
<izN> ompaul, are u crazy?
<southafrikanse> Now I have to execute a Makefile
<Database> How would one restart GDM from teh console?
<ihmSelbst> i try to install ampache on ubuntu with this tutorial: https://ampache.bountysource.com/wiki/Ampache_on_Debian. Now i try to set the "set permissions of the folder /var/www/ampache". When i "find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ;" type i get an error find: bad agument for "-exec". Can anybody help me?
<ingrix> jin: If so, add that to the panel
<southafrikanse> Let's see if it works
<ompaul> !nickspam > Database
<keir_> I'm having some probs with my Beryl on ATI if anyone could help?
<`nicola> thanks ardchoille glipper is what I was looking for
<marx2k> Database, im not sure if this would work but 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Database> Oh, yes.
<ompaul> izN, no - and bad language is not permitted
<Database> I've seen that before.
<Database> Hold on.
<jin> ingrix, found it :)
<izN> ompaul, hmmmmm..
<ihmSelbst> keir_, ati driver installed?
<raf256> how to add repositories to ubuntu after install (thoes with windows codecs, mplayer, kaffeine etc)
<keir_> ihmSelbst: yup :)
<Stormx2> !repo | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<julio> marx2k, I'm a newbie so I don't know how to change the default setting
<sinizzl> well
<keir_> ihmSelbst: when i type beryl in terminal i get Checking for XCOmposite Extension: failed
<ihmSelbst> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald
<Database> Hmmm.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello
<vox754> !restricted > raf256
<sinizzl> some codecs are not available via teh multiverse repository
<ihmSelbst> k, mom
<Database> No luck, I think.
<sinizzl> nor any other 'official' rep
<Eko_Hermiyanto> is it possible for displaying website in desktop when we are online in gnome?
<marx2k> julio, its a  text file, just type (in console) 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list' and read through the file.. it's self explanatory
<raf256> thanks
<Database> Alt-F7 gives me no response
<ingrix> raf256: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<keir_> im on the latest emerald version
<ingrix> raf256: Enter your password at the prompt
<marx2k> Database, then Im out of options :)
<Stormx2> Database: Ctrl + Alt + F7
<Database> Well, thanks. :)
<sam_i> cheers anyway, gtg
<Database> Stormx2: Ahhh.
<sam_i> quit
<vox754> julio, you have to set an option for default and the line where windows is displayed, like 3 or 4.
<ingrix> raf256: Then make sure the first four boxes are checked
<raf256> ingrix: yeah Im advanced debian user, only forgot and needed to help ubuntu friend
<ingrix> raf256: Gotcha :)
<Database> Stormx2: Does nothing, unfortunately.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have ubuntu system...
<marx2k> Database, well if gdm is closed, you can type 'startx &'
<jfenwick> anyone here program in the gtk? I installed the dev packages for the gtk-2.0, and I tried importing the gtk.h from gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h, but it doesn't work because when I look in the head file it's importing all these files from the gtk directory, which it's already inside
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I think it's useful for having our desktop displaying website every time we are online...
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but I don't know whether it is possible in gnome or not
<Database> "Fatal error, no screens found". $%^%^!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SmileyLap> Hi guys...... my amsn icon has *vanished* from the system tray, Its still "running" as i recive messages. Killing it using ps and grep doesn't help either. It moans about TCL ?
<marx2k> Database: uh oh
<Database> Ah, wait...
<SmileyLap> attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead < this is teh error message.
<Errpast1> toma what was that command you suggested to purge the cups package?
<vox754> Database, I think you need first to go to a terminal like Ctrl+Alt+F1, then you run the init.d script
<Database> Looks like I'm gonna have to hit Aptitiude again.
<marx2k> Database: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' and find out what the problem is
<Database> marx2k: I'm aware of the problem, now.
<raf256> SmileyLap: try kill -9 ?
<Database> Mis-match on teh kernels.
<Toma-> Errpast1: sudo apt-get remove --purge cupsys (or whatever packages. you can do it from synaptic too, just right click and select completely remove)
<Database> Just like someone said earlier.
<SmileyLap> raf256: i've done that
<SmileyLap> i just get hte same error, everytime i start it
<raf256> SmileyLap: oh
<ompaul> large group of un bans coming up
<riven> .
<Errpast1> Toma-, thanks.  So that gets rid of all traces (at least in theory) of a package, right?
<southafrikanse> I have a file named MakeFIle
<SmileyLap> which leaves me kinda stuck :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.231.41.192 *!*@81.215.130.213 *!*@bzq-84-108-193-214.cablep.bezeqint.net *!*@57-154.surfsnel.dsl.internl.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip68-110-191-35.cl.ri.cox.net *!*@83.243.88.163 *!*@219-90-252-47.ip.adam.com.au *!*@host81-158-17-236.range81-158.btcentralplus.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-66-218-54-4.dslextreme.com *!*@189.136.159.72 *!*@200191169079-dial-user-ECP.acessonet.com.br *!*@210-84-7-185.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE00195b25196b-CM0017ee63c076.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by ompaul
<ikonia> thats a lot of bans
<Toma-> Errpast1: you bet
<southafrikanse> Inside of it there are instructions to install a the script
<Toma-> they were remove bans
<ompaul> ikonia, last weeks treasures
<vox754> SmileyLap, Tcl is a programming language, so maybe it is not correctly installed.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<southafrikanse> But I can understand it
<SmileyLap> Ok lets try this a different way: Does anyone know how to fix "attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead"
<ardchoille> ompaul: lol
<SmileyLap> vox754: how would i reinstall it?
<Errpast1> Toma-, thx
<Database> DAMMIT.
<Database> No installation candidate.
* Database ponders what that means/
<lju2> Yo, does anyone now why after playing with usermod I lost icons in Administration?
<rhebi> cups-pdf is nice
<vox754> SmileyLap, maybe "sudo aptitude reinstall tcl8.4" did you do anything special?
<SmileyLap> vox754: not that im aware of, it happened shortly after i got my wireless working.
<vox754> SmileyLap, mmm... maybe you compiled or got new headers or something like that.
<SmileyLap> ok thanks vox754,
<SmileyLap> :O Yes
<SmileyLap> headers, i got some headers, to compile a driver....
* Database cusses. I got 404'd.
<globe> what is it called when I want to share a folder on one ubuntu machine and write to it from another ubuntu machine?
<SmileyLap> i needed to compile a driver against some headers, so i downloaded headers.... Why would that change anything?
* SmileyLap is normally a gentoo user, but has ubuntu on his laptop :)
<vox754> SmileyLap, not sure. But Tcl is an interpreted language so if you modify something it may not be interpreted correctly. However your problem isn't serious, so go ahead and try it.
<nothlit> !nfs | globe
<ubotu> globe: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
* SmileyLap reinstalls tcl
<raf256> ubuntu is hard to install
<raf256> there hould be a simple
<SmileyLap> vox754: thanks for pointing that out, im nowgoogling and it seems there is at least "some" info.
<raf256> click-me-to-add-non-free-repositories  icon on desktop
<vox754> SmileyLap, okay.
<ingrix> raf256: lol, you're just sore about forgetting
<raf256> possible with confirmation box   [ ]  Yeah I do live outside the United States of Idiotic patents
<globe> nothlit: thanks, I didn't even know what to call it, so I could not search for it.
<vox754> raf256, there is a single line to install most things on the web page, wiki, documentation.
<raf256> ingrix: I give the links to friend and he says its too complicated; I dont have ubuntu here to check
<ingrix> raf256: Oh
<nothlit> globe: if you want to ever potentially share with windows computers, you should use samba though
<raf256> there should be one simple command to add them.
<donkeegan> help : I installed Openssh server but when i try to login using ssh localhost i get this error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<Database> Woot!
<donkeegan> help : I installed Openssh server but when i try to login using ssh localhost i get this error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<Database> Something just happened, but it looks like I have GDM back.
<vox754> Database, reboot?
<Matic`Makovec> How could I make xchat, gaim...to use firefox for opening URLs I click on?  The programs are using Ephipany without any reason really
<vox754> SmileyLap, more info "aptitude -v show amsn"
<donkeegan> help : I installed Openssh server but when i try to login using ssh localhost i get this error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<SmileyLap> vox754: i think i found the solution, it seems that tcl1.5 is broken, on the amsn site it made me edit a file, and now here we go :)
<Almindor> hi, how do I prevent ubuntu from "ifup"-ing my "ra0" (wireless) ?
<jordan> what was the version of ubuntu that was announced or something of that nature that was aimed at audio production?
<Almindor> I have it "off" in the "networking" gui settings but it's always on after boot and searching like hell
<Qew> Matic`Makovec: in Gaim there should be a browser tab in the Preferences, where you can change the browser to be used.
<vox754> SmileyLap, why do you say tcl1.5? the current version is like tcl8.5
<globe> nothlit: yea, I have done that several times.  never w/o windows though
<Matic`Makovec> donkeegan,  http://www.raditha.com/blog/archives/000604.html
<SmileyLap> vox754: thats what teh error message said
<Matic`Makovec> Qew, I'll check, thanks. Any idea about xchat?
<Database> /\/\/\/\
<Database> Oops.
<Database> Sorry.
<Qew> Matic`Makovec: not sure about Xchat, because I haven't used it for some time, but I'm sure I remember some setting in preferences if you take a look.
<donkeegan> ive been throught that Matic`Makovec
<SmileyLap> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Frequently+Asked+Questions#faq-6-6 < vox754 thats what i found
<Matic`Makovec> Okay
<Matic`Makovec> donkeegan, weird
<SmileyLap> tho there is STILL no sign of the amsn icon :(
<vox754> Almindor, I guess you need to edit "/etc/noetwork/interfaces" and take out the "auto" line
<donkeegan> shall i paste a detailed ssh --vv localhost in ur private
<Matic`Makovec> SmileyLap, don't use amsn imo.
<Almindor> vox754, thanx
<Qew> Matic`Makovec: http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q221
<SmileyLap> Matic`Makovec: what isntead? Gaim crashes because of some issue with my list of users.
<vox754> SmileyLap, graphical things are managed by Tk8.4 so you may need to reinstall it too.
<jussi01> SmileyLap, , what are you trying to do?
<Matic`Makovec> Great, thank you. How could I forgot about faq *slaps himself*
<neo2dot0> help, i cannot change the permissions for a partition i want to share in the network
<Matic`Makovec> SmileyLap, owh, amsn then :)
<SmileyLap> jussi01: i've lost the amsn icon which was in my system try.
<nothlit> Matic`Makovec: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications, if that doesn't work, install galternatives and use that
<SmileyLap> s/try/tray
<donkeegan> help : I installed Openssh server but when i try to login using ssh localhost i get this error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<jussi01> does amsn work?
<neo2dot0> chmod and sudo chmod commands are ignored
<Database> Hmm.
<SmileyLap> jussi01: yeah people are sending me messages
<Database> Where is xorg.conf?
<SmileyLap> but i can't get to it
<SmileyLap> i can't see it.
<SmileyLap> nor configure it etc.
<SmileyLap> its like its running as a daemon. :-/ which isn't too useful if i want to send a message to anyone!
<megabyte__> hy all
<dtolj> Database: whereis xorg.conf
<jussi01> SmileyLap, have you tried killing the daemon and starting again?
<Database> dtolj: Uhh?
<andytayloruk> is it worth upgrading my kernel from generic to p4 specific if I have a p4?
<dtolj> Database: type it
<andytayloruk> or is the difference only slight?
<jussi01> SmileyLap, like reinstalling amsn?
<SmileyLap> yep jussi01, it just does teh same thing, with some error about not finiding tcl1.50 and getting 1.5 instead. Althought i've appently fixed that problem now.
<Database> Ahhh, I see
<Database> A command.
<SmileyLap> jussi01: done that too. Maybe i should do a total removal?
<dtolj> Database: locate xorg.conf also works
<Leon-Linux> HAJ!
<Leon-Linux> jjeej dziaa
<jussi01> SmileyLap, yeah, I was just gonna suggest that, however, i have a script that makes amsn look nice, - it recompiles it, maybe it could help. would you like a copy?
* SmileyLap does a total removal on amsn. :o
<stigg> how can i go in quakenet?
<SmileyLap> jussi01: im trying the thing and then maybe.
<Database> stigg: Which client are you using?
<SmileyLap> is there anything else which should have a system...
<vox754> andytayloruk, I think it is not necessary to change the kernel unless you know what you are doing. I think Ubuntu no longer recommends specific kernels.
* SmileyLap realises jussi01
<stigg> xchat
<TheVault> last night I had installed the gnome-desktop, I think i put the command as sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop (i think that was the command) but really, I never use it as much and I wanna remove it, what command would I use to remove it?
<Database> Stigg: File > Network
<SmileyLap> my konverstation isn't in the system tray either, infact, its below the Applications bit.
<Database> Or something like that.
<d9DE> Hello, I have mounted a samba share (from a linux server) using an entry in /etc/fstab (//samba.sane.lan/company /media/company   smbfs   username=jan,password=somepass  0 0) now the user jan can read files, but not write any files, how can I fix this (and making sure files are crreated by user jan and not root)
<megabyte__> does anyone have a clue why gnome could rename my partition???
<Stormx2> Hey folks. What is a good ratio of partition size for / vs /home ?
<Database> stigg: Just doubleclick QuakeNET in there.
<gop> !gnump3d
<ubotu> gnump3d: A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-2 (edgy), package size 634 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<gop> is thier any thing better then gnump3d
<Database> Stormx2: I made my /home 20GB v / 40GB
<raf256> gop: what can it do?
<gop> stream mp3
<Database> But that's probably waaay overboard.
<joerlend> what does gnome-cups-icon do? It's using my cpu extensively, and I think that's strange, cause I don't have a printer attached?
<gop> act like a juke box server
<raf256> gop: is it good if I have in home a lan and I want to have one bux as local "radio"?
<gop> !gnump3d > raf256
<vox754> SmileyLap, You need tcl8.4 and tk8.4 to run amsn. I just checked the page, it seems good. Maybe yours is just one of those reboot the X server to make it work.
<gop> raf256:  > icecast
<TheVault> Can someone help me?
<Qew> Database: why 40gb for /? Six to ten gigs would suffice for most users.
<raf256> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !ask | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gop> raf256:  oh k you can listen to any of your songs via any computer on your lan raf256
<andytayloruk> vox754: ok. just thought it might solve performance issues
<gop> but for some reason
<ompaul> raf256, ehh do /msg ubotu KeyWord :)
<gop> when I reboot or it won't even connect to the host / port number
<SmileyLap> vox754: my Konversation icon is in the wrong place too
<gop> raf256:  also try shoutcast
* SmileyLap thinks maybe something which isn't amsn has gone wrong.
<gop> but this is good idea but it not working
<SmileyLap> yeah im gonna reboot :D
<Database> Qew: Lack of knowledge, and sheer stubbornness. :)
<jussi01> SmileyLap, wait a sec
<megabyte__> does anyone have a clue why gnome could rename my partition???
<megabyte__> I see some random characters instead of hda5
<Stormx2> megabyte__: Are you sure it has?
<SmileyLap> jussi01: ok
<Azoff> I am having a hard time to make ubuntu boot when having multiplie sw raids on the same system. Sometime, the SATA discs are detected before IDE and if that's the case, the SATA raid5 will become /dev/md0 and such. But sometimes it's the IDE raid1 that gets as /dev/md0, if that later is true, then the system will boot, the other case, not booting..
<Qew> Database: hehe
<vox754> andytayloruk, what were you asking?
<Stormx2> megabyte__: Check in /media or /mnt (wherever you have it mounted)
<jussi01> SmileyLap, have you still got a notification area on your taskbar?
<megabyte__> "/media" is fine
<TheVault> Last night, i had installed the gnome desktop(i'm using kubuntu) and I never really use the gnome environment and i thought that I would be using them both but it turns out i use the kde environment more. how do i more the gnome desktop, I forgot the command for unistalling it
<jussi01> ie. systemtray?
<Stormx2> megabyte__: The its probably just what is displays em as
<TheVault> *remove the gnome desktop
<megabyte__> "/etc/fstab" is also fine
<scv> megabyte__: is the /media a FHS stuff?
<Azoff> I have debuged and such and found that maybe if I just got mdadm.conf into the initramfs, it would work.. but no go there. Looks like mdrun(?) just has it's own party and dosn't care about what becomes what... :-(
<jussi01> TheVault, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Azoff> any ideas how to solve this issue?
<megabyte__> FHS???
<SmileyLap> jussi01: im not sure :?
<TheVault> jussi01: Thanks
<jamey> I've installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk with wifi chipset drivers netw3. ndiswrapper reports driver installed, hardware present. But there's no "wlan0" or anything in network config, nor does ifconfig or iwconfig report anything. Can someone tell me how to get it working?
<Thug-N-Me> is anyone ablt to play videos from http://zango.com/ ?
<PupUser2c276c> hey room
<Azoff> I evan were unable to boot, due to this, right after install!
<Stormx2> megabyte__: Why the "???" ?
<ompaul> TheVault, sudo apt-get remove gnome (cos gnome-desktop is a metapackage but it will not get rid ot 100% but it will be good enough to go forward with)
<joerlend> TheVault: that won't do.
<SmileyLap> LOL Thankyou jussi01:D
<Database> Thug-N-Me: SPYWARE.
<scv> megabyte__: is that a dir standard?
<Database> Thug-N-Me: I think...
<PupUser2c276c> hows everyone today?
<megabyte__> no
<jussi01> SmileyLap, did you figure it out?
<megabyte__> what is FHS?
<Database> Thug-N-Me: Either way, I wouldn't trust it.
<joerlend> jussi01: that only removes the ubuntu-desktop meta package. It doesn't remove any software, iirc.
<vox754> jamey, that seems a problem. There is a new ndiswrapper 1.38 now.
<SmileyLap> jussi01: you rock :) Yeah, i had some how revmoed my notifcation area :)
<Thug-N-Me> Database yeah ? so thats why it requires windows os :)
<Stormx2> PupUser2c276c: Tired... hah.
<TheVault> Thanks guys, I'll try all the command suggested and I'll see if that will work
<Stormx2> megabyte__: Google it.
<Database> Thug-N-Me: Indeed. I'd advise you not try it. :)
<PupUser2c276c> boy the guys in the debian room really don't like outsiders like puppylinux people
<SmileyLap> cept there is a "blank" in it jussi01, i prob clicked the blank and tried to remove it. Any idea what the blank is :/
<Thug-N-Me> Database ok :)
* scv sips the coffee
<GaiaX11> Is there a last.fm package for ubuntu?
<PupUser2c276c> get some sleep storm, this site will be up when you get up
<SmileyLap> jussi01: the blank "is" the notifcation area :?
<jamey> Can someone help me with my ndiswrapper wifi problem please?
<jussi01> SmileyLap, yeah, just right click on the little bar and click move... then move it across
<Database> Thug-N-Me: Actually, I don't think it's possible anyway, unless you were to try using something like WINE.
<Stormx2> PupUser2c276c: Its 3pm
<GaiaX11> !ndis|jamey
<ubotu> jamey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vox754> jamey, you tried ndiswrapper 1.38?
<extrem> ola!
<extrem> algun espaol '
<extrem> ?
<jamey> vox754: only whatever the default package is...
<Stormx2> !es | extrem
<ubotu> extrem: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PupUser2c276c> they called me a troll, i told them i'm 6foot 2inches tall, to big to be a troll
<DBFT> hey, today i've been setting up ubuntu on several computers in my house, while most have worked fine - one is refusing to connect to the network
<TheVault> Sorry guys but neither commands work
<PupUser2c276c> well storm just have a afternoon nap then
<DBFT> in networking - will it list wireless if it does not detect a wireless card?
<Stormx2> PupUser2c276c: Just be nice to em... they like everything to be on-topic in there. So do we actually, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vox754> jamey, If you installed from the repositories, then uninstall it. Get the new packages from the developers page. Compile and try it.
<GaiaX11> extrem: No, pero s hablar su lengua. Pero es mejor ir a /join #ubuntu-es
<TheVault> it says this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jamey> vox754: okay thanks
<jordan> Does anyone know anything about that supposed audio focused Ubuntu derivative.
<megabyte__> fat32 is a standard?
<PupUser2c276c> it was fun as hell storm, almost turned it into a insult room, debian= debbie does ian,lol
* Database pssh.
<Stormx2> megabyte__: Just like ntfs, reiserfs, ext3, yes
<TheVault> jussi01: Those commands does not work
<SmileyLap> jussi01: ?
<megabyte__> because a have a same type partition and that partition's name is fine
<jussi01> sorry here now
<ompaul> megabyte__, no, not as an iso, but it is understood very well
<DBFT> in networking - will it list wireless if it does not detect a wireless card?(the computer lists wireless but wont connect to the network so i need to figure out if it is detecting the card)
* jussi01 went to get pizza from he oven
<Database> Hmm.
<PupUser2c276c> what ubuntu stand for anyways?
<SmileyLap> jussi01: Ok, this is a straaaaaaange problem, the icon for Konversation wont go into the notification area? Its sitting randomly on the desktop instead.
<kurbacik> help on VPN?
<megabyte__> i give u a link to a screenshot
<Database> It's not an acronym, PupUser2c276c.
<Database> Look on teh website.
<TheVault> PupUser2c276: There is a video on your live CD if you have one
<TheVault> That tells you what Ubuntu means
<jussi01> SmileyLap, have you restarted konversation?
<kurbacik> does anybody know ho to configure VPN at purdue?
<TheVault> its under Desktop > Examples
<PupUser2c276c> ya i have the live cd
<TheVault> then run it
<nomin> jordan: there is a live cd called agnula that's debian that has a demo of audio synthesizing stuff you can do on linux
<kurbacik> VPN at Purdue?
<TheVault> Watch the video
<megabyte__> here's a screenshot http://librarian.launchpad.net/6608695/Screenshot.png
<kurbacik> VPN at Purdue in Ubuntu Dapper?
<PupUser2c276c> okay vault will do
<jussi01> !offtopic | PupUser2c276c
<ubotu> PupUser2c276c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Database> nvidia-settings isn't giving me the option to configure my monitors... Why?
<joerlend> jordan: it's called Ubuntu Studio. They have a webpage.
<TheVault> PupUser2C276c: yeah, thats how I learned what the word ubuntu ment
<PupUser2c276c> thanks ubotu i keep tha in mind
<TheVault> Your welcome :)
<jussi01> !ubotu | PupUser2c276c
<ubotu> PupUser2c276c: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nomin> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<nomin> that ubuntu studio looks pretty cool
<bcstv> I get an erro when I try to start kiba dock
<megabyte__> any clue?
<bcstv> error
<joerlend> nomin: I agree. I'm a musician myself, so I'm really looking forward to trying it out.
<PupUser2c276c> is their any small distro's of ubuntu like puppy  linux?
<TheVault> To install java runtime system wide, i use sudo apt-get install java5
<TheVault> ?
<bcstv> (kiba-dock:5812): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_suffix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<Database> Hmmm.
<Database> PupUser2c276c: Xubuntu is pretty small.
<jussi01> SmileyLap, how did you go?
<vox754> TheVault, I think it is "sun-java-jre"
<megabyte__> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6608695/Screenshot.png help please
<TheVault> vox754: Lemme try that
<joerlend> bcstv: that looks like something for #Ubuntu-bugs
<bcstv> thx
<SmileyLap> hey jussi01, a reboot seems to of sorted it :) Hehhe. Now to fix my other problems - 1. the session doesn't save when i shutdown, 2 - when i hibernate, it just goes into a kind of standby and then doesn't do anything, 3 - setting up media keys, but i think i could prob sort that my self
<TheVault> vox754: Nah, says cannot find package
<TheVault> its in the package manager right?
<TheVault> where you search?
<vox754> TheVault, yep, it is  "sun-java5-jre" additionally you can "aptitude search sun-java"
<DBFT> in networking - will it list wireless if it does not detect a wireless card?(the computer lists wireless but wont connect to the network so i need to figure out if it is detecting the card)
<Munksgaard> Hi! Can anyone tell me, why i haven't got a directory at /usr/src/linux?
<jussi01> SmileyLap, media keys are easy
<TheVault> vox754: Alright. I'm a linux noob but i'm learning the command quick
<jussi01> SmileyLap, are you gnome or kde
<vox754> Munksgaard, I guess you are trying to compile something from instructions from a web page.
<TheVault> last night i was moving things around in terminal just to make sure I know my commands :D, don't worry, i was only moving pictures that I downloaded and imported
<SmileyLap> jussi01: gnome.
<Munksgaard> vox754: You got it right
<Jvik_> !.xsession
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* SmileyLap suuddently remembers ho to sort his media keys :^_^
<Jvik_> !xsession
<jussi01> SmileyLap, well done...
<Jvik_> where can i find the xsession file ?
<SmileyLap> jussi01: the biggest problem is the hibernate one :D, it worked before i upgraded to 6.10.... ?
<DBFT> someone answer me?
<riaal> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<vox754> Munksgaard, want to find kernels or headers? what package do you want to compile?
<ingrix> DBFT: No, if it doesn't find a network card, it won't be able to pick up wireless signals, so your card is detected
<Jvik_> Where can i find the .xsession file???
<riaal> !rockbox
<jussi01> SmileyLap, that one is a mongrel
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<sarathms> is it possible to have graphics acceleration with an S3 Unichrome graphics chipset? does VIA provide free drivers?
<riaal> anyone theink it is possible to run skype and a usb topcom phone?
<SmileyLap> jussi01: ..... :D i dont want to hear that :P it was fine before! (oh and the lid doesn't seem to notice if i close it or not.
<Munksgaard> vox754: Im trying to install something i found located at: /lib/modules/fglrx in order to get my GFX card working
<vox754> Jvik_, "locate .xsession"
<GaiaX11> Is there a last.fm package for ubuntu?
<ingrix> DBFT: You may have to use wpa_supplicant or xsupplicant if you arent trying to connect to a connection with anything that uses WPA or WPA2
<TheVault> got a question. Sometimes when I run a program, it shows it launching but never completes, how do i fix that?
<ingrix> DBFT: are trying*  Sorry
<sarathms> TheVault, try running it from the terminal and see if it shows some error message
<TheVault> alrighty
<megabyte__> please help
<Jvik_> vox754, i can only find the .xsession-error file..
<Jvik_> im following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374
<jussi01> GaiaX11, several of the music clients do it
<pjesi> any ideas how to install eclipse extensions to eclipse installed with apt?
<vox754> sarathms, there is a current bug in the drivers so 3D acceleration works but not perfectly.
<megabyte__> I can print my fstab here
<bulmer> no
<SmileyLap> ok jussi01: how about - how can i disable the mouseclick functionality of my mousepad?
<GaiaX11> jussi01: Thx
<GaiaX11> jussi01: For example?
<deep> !ubuntutesting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntutesting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep> !testing
<sarathms> vox754, where can i find information on that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deep> ;<
<Munksgaard> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Errpast1> Toma-,
<vox754> sarathms, search Viaarena and Openchrome on the internet
<riaal> what do you think is best? amarok or Banshee?
<scv> is ubuntu the real number one?
<jussi01> deep, what you looking for?
<Toma-> yes?
<vox754> sarathms, try "man via"
<scv> ^_^
<SmileyLap> Anyone -  how can i disable the mouseclick functionality of my mousepad?
<deep> jussi01, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing, that. :D I googled it. (:
<Errpast1> Toma-, hey, I got it printing.  Not sure exactly what I did, but it's printing.  Format isn't correct. but hey, progress ...;)
<rpereira> Hi.  Does someone know if the instability with Firefox and Flash (nonfree) on Edgy was resolved?
<Toma-> Errpast1: great! :D
<rpereira> Or with Feisty?
<vox754> Jvik_, that thread seems like 1 year old, so things may not apply.
<jamey> vox754: I did as you said, compiled and instal it all. Now ndiswrapper reports "invalid driver!"
<Jvik_> vox754, can you give me link to a proper guide ?
<blake__> helo
<jussi01> GaiaX11, amorak
<riaal> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jussi01> SmileyLap, you need gsynaptics
<vox754> Jvik_, sorry. I guess it should work. Are you trying to set up mouse buttons, scroll and that?
<noodles12> !KVM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megabyte__> so, does anyone have a clue why gnome prints some random characters instead of HDA5?
<Jvik_> vox754, the forward and backward button on my mx 518 doesnt work
<Jvik_> in ubuntu
<GaiaX11> scv: Yes. It seems to be:  http://distrowatch.com/
<GaiaX11> jussi01: thx again.
<jussi01> GaiaX11, np's
<scv> GaiaX11: O.O you are too LATE
<jamey> vox754: yeah, it's a very new Vista laptop
<blake__> I installed ubuntu and it works, but i want to put slackware back on... but now, fdisk is unable to open /dev/hda ! Please help me
<vox754> jamey, remove it. That means running "make uninstall" many times. Then remove "rm -rf" every single file about ndis... wait Vista?!
<GaiaX11> scv: Why?
<Toma-> blake__: are you using that disk?
<blake__> Toma-, what disk?
<Toma-> /dev/hda
<blake__> i did in the past
<scv> GaiaX11: I said that for a long time ago
<vox754> jamey, I think Vista uses a new NDIS6 language which is currently being implemented by the developers, so you just have to wait.
<ompaul> jamey, this is not a vista help channel see ##windows thanks
<Jvik_> vox754, any idea ?
<Toma-> blake__: so youre not running ubuntu off /dev/hda and trying to format /dev/hda or soemthing at the same time?
<jamey> ompaul: what!? you really don't read much do you....
* jussi01 is going - see you all
<riaal> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? =S
<blake__> Toma-, i checked /etc/fstab and it only mentions /dev/hdb and /dev/hdc... but i tried fstabbing hdb and it was also unable to open it
<vox754> Jvik_, my mouse works okay. I guess, yours is not very standard. Mine has like 8 buttons.
<blake__> Toma-, no i booted the slackware install disc
<ingrix> riaal: Kubuntu uses the KDE 3 GUI, while Ubuntu uses GNOME
<Toma-> blake__: ahh ok
<Jvik_> vox754, i have Logitech MX518.
<GaiaX11> scv: It means that I take people question seriously. And I gave you a site to check that up. Be mor polite, please.
<ingrix> riaal: There are different GUI programs that run on each.  Like Ubuntu has the Synaptic Package Manager, and Kubuntu has Adept Package Manager
<blake__> Toma-, any ideas then? :(
<ompaul> jamey, not enough it appears
<Toma-> blake__: no, sorry :(
<blake__> damn
<blake__> thanks anyway
<vox754> Jvik_, look at your "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" I'll give you my "Input Device" information so you can compare
<riaal> ingrix, oh okey, bacecly the "graphical engine"?
<Toma-> blake__: what kind of "cant access" error?
<ingrix> riaal: Mostly.  The kernel and most of the command line apps are the same
<Toma-> blake__: also, ask in #slackware
<Jvik_> vox754, np. I found a guide for 518
<blake__> Toma-, it just says "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<vox754> ompaul, take it easy boss...
<blake__> Toma-, ok good idea i'll ask there
<Toma-> blake__: try /dev/hda1 ?
<ingrix> riaal: I tell people to choose based on the cosmetic difference.  So whatever is more appealing to your eyeball is probably good for you
<blake__> Toma-, i tried that
<Toma-> ok
<leo|server> i have downloaded a avi to my windows computer over ftp, and now the avi doesnt work, what is wrong?
<SmileyLap> gsynaptics - is this is ubuntus reps?
<vox754> jamey, if you want to speed up development of ndiswrapper donate to the project. About 100 would be fine to start.
<Toma-> !restrictedformats | leo|server
<ubotu> leo|server: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blake__> Toma-, bye, thanks
<Toma-> np cya
<riaal> ingrix, Im using ubuntu, but when I was going to download Amarok, it said "for kubuntu"
<aleitner> i am trying to upgrade a test machine to feisty, but "update-manager -d" does not show me any new release. what am i doing wrong?
<vox754> Jvik_, still, you can give me your information so I can compare too.
<ompaul> vox754, did you not see me saying I obviously did not read enough .. I scrolled back to read it again
<leo|server> ok thx
<riaal> ingrix, Can I use it whit ubuntu 2?
<leo|server> i will have a look
<SmileyLap> gsynaptics < i can't find this package, does ubuntu have it?
<vox754> ompaul, yeah, I know. I was just teasing you because you are an OP.
<ingrix> riaal: I don't think so.  It looks like it's a KDE application
<jamey> vox754: you wouldn't know how to recover the Vista partition once I've GRUB'd it all would you?
<riaal> ingrix, okey, thanks for the help mate
<ingrix> riaal: Something you can do though, is if you want, install the kubuntu-desktop package, which installs KDE
<fatezero> I've got kind of a weird problem with ubuntu that maybe someone can help me with?
<ingrix> You could also get XMMS if you want a good audio player like Winamp
<ingrix> fatezero: Ask your question
<vox754> jamey, I think same as with XP. You boot up Vista CD and tell it to recover the Master Boot Record.
<riaal> ingrix, sounds difficult?
<CBunny> ingrix, isn't xmms no longer maintained - the devs working on the new version?
<keir_> hi i'm having some beryl problems lol
<CBunny> CBunny, i know it's been removed from portage
<ingrix> CBunny: It might not be, but I don't know
<fatezero> Okay, well I've installed ubuntu onto one of my machines and it works great except for it's internet connection.
<ingrix> fatezero: Wireless or wired?
<SmileyLap> gsynaptics < i can't find this package, does ubuntu have it?
<fatezero> Wired
<ingrix> riaal: It's really not difficult
<fatezero> It's a shared connection through a router.
<Wolfcutter> wow took a while to get here
<Wolfcutter> lol
<riaal> ingrix, will it slow down everything or messup something? =P
<vox754> SmileyLap, "aptitude search synaptic" there it is
<ingrix> riaal: It will take up some memory, but you can choose which GUI to use when you login
<fatezero> Which works, but the ubuntu machine can only connect to servers that other machines have been to.
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, yea, it's in the repositories, but you may have to add universe and/or multiverse to get it
<SmileyLap> vox754: im using the package manager,  :o
<fatezero> So, for instance, I can't connect to google until one of the other computers on the network has been to it first.
<SmileyLap> is it called qsynaptic ?
<ingrix> riaal: in a terminal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<riaal> ingrix, wow, thats sounds relly cool, what about my programs etc.?
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, it's called gsynaptics
<SmileyLap> ok hum, i dont think i've added the irght repo's
<SmileyLap> :/
<vox754> FunnyLookinHat, "aptitude search synaptic" there it is
<SmileyLap> !repoistory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repoistory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ingrix> riaal: The only problem with installing more than one destkop is that the menu buttons from both desktops will be included in the menu when you are using one of them
<SmileyLap> erm, /me needs help setting up the repo's
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, if you have Synaptic package manager open  I can help you add them easily
<ingrix> You can't really keep them separate
<SmileyLap> yeah i do FunnyLookinHat:)
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, Go to Settings - Repositories
<megabyte_01> can someone please help me, with my gnome problem
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, check the four boxes in that first main window, and uncheck the box next to CD-Rom
<ingrix> riaal: But the last time I did it I could run KDE and GNOME apps on either of them, since the right stuff was there
<riaal> ingrix, oh, witch one do you use?
<Database> Hmm.
<leo|server> Toma-,  ubotu, that looks like it has to do with playing stuff on the ubuntu computer, this is about how the ftpserver makes the file broken on a windows computer after it has downloaded it
<Database> commandline text-editor, please?
<ingrix> riaal: I prefer GNOME
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, then click Close
<Errpast1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dgx> Hi all :)
<vox754> Database, "nano"
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, and click "Reload" on the main Synaptic window
<Wolfcutter> how do I add Java or Flash?
<Database> Thanks.
<riaal> ingrix, think I will stick to it for a while as im new to this, thanks for the help!
<ingrix> No problem
<SmileyLap> FunnyLookinHat: they are all on, and there is nothing in the CDrom box.
<directhex> i've got a problem with extremely high cpu load accompanying disk access on my server box. disks are a raid5 array behind an lsi megeraid hardware raid controller, megaraid_mbox module
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, ok, click "Close" and then click "Reload" in the main Synaptic page
<SmileyLap> FunnyLookinHat: ah i've done this before
<megabyte_01> so , why gnome prints a wrong partition name
<SmileyLap> some of them always fail; tho?
<megabyte_01> plase help
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, this is weird, it's not showing up for me in the package manager, but it does show up in the console....
<riaal> anyone know if I can use Amarok whit GNOME?
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, try this: Go to Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<SmileyLap> ok FunnyLookinHathahaha, ill do it in the console
<FunnyLookinHat> riaal, yea you can, I do and i love it
<directhex> riaal, why wouldn't you?
<riaal> FunnyLookinHat, great, cheers
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, then just type this command:  sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<SmileyLap> will the gui know what i do in the console FunnyLookinHat?
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, yup.
<dgx> I wonder if anyone can help with my Graphic card problem?
<SmileyLap> FunnyLookinHat:
<SmileyLap> well this time it updated correctly :) and now it shows up in the gui :)
<FunnyLookinHat> directhex, because Amarok uses QT as it's graphics lib and Gnome is built on GTK...    few distros make the transition as easy as ubuntu
<SmileyLap> hahaha, every other time its failed half of them :)
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, oh sweet, go figure.
<dgx> I'm running on a Radeon 9200 SE... Looked around the net everywhere for drivers to enable me to get a higher res than 1024x768 but, no luck..
<FunnyLookinHat> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> dgx, go to that link above  ^^^    : )
<dgx> Tried a couple of things - not just a lazy request.
<Lr5> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dgx> Thanks FunnyLookinHat  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> dgx, no problemo dude
* Lr5 goes to check if that has anything about getting firefox to work on both displays
<SmileyLap> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<SmileyLap> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<directhex> FunnyLookinHat, why would the windowing toolkit make a difference? gtk+, qt, xaw3d, motif, wxwidgets, whatever. they're all just libraries
* SmileyLap looks at FunnyLookinHat
<ingrix> What is a good audio player for GNOME besides rhythmbox and XMMS?
<Lr5> currently it ends in "firefox already running" and fails to open on another display
<FunnyLookinHat> directhex, right...  but until the last year or so, it did make a difference... don't blame me, blame developers.
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, cool, we can do this
<megabyte_01> can some one help me????
<h3xagram> hello, does anyone know where i can get old sound scheme? the new scheme sounds too 'african'
* SmileyLap is looking at xorg.conf atm
<ingrix> megabyte_01: Could you explain it a little better?
<vox754> directhex, I guess they all have subtle differences. Like menus don't behave the same, or scrollbars.
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, Can you find a line with "SHMConfig" on it?  if so, set the value next to it to "True" and then you will have to restart X (Control _ Alt _ Backspace)
<SmileyLap> i can't find the line FunnyLookinHat:/
<Lr5> megabyte_01: how?
<SmileyLap> which section should it be in :?
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, ok one sec.
<directhex> vox754, correct. but that doesn't stop you from using them
<dgx> "The model number for your Radeon card is a 9500 pro or above"
<larson9999> i feel like a moron for not being able to find this.  but where can i get cd art for fiesty fawn?
<directhex> vox754, i used k3b (qt) as my cd burner of choice on xfce4 (gtk2) for years
<dgx> Is 9200 not supported in 6.10 edgy? :/
<SmileyLap> FunnyLookinHat: wont it be in the device section, for hte touch pad
<Errpast1> I finally (3 hours) got my Brother 2070N to network print from Ubuntu 6.06.  BUT, the margins are not right.  Prints all the way to the bottom.  Properties on the printer doesn
<Lr5> dgx: I guess that means newer than that
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, I think so
<ompaul> larson9999, ask in #ubuntu+1
<SmileyLap> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<SmileyLap> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<Errpast1> doesn't give me much choice.
<Jvik> Can anyone give me a proper guide to installing Logitech MX 518
<SmileyLap> whoops
<directhex> Jvik, plug it in
<Dr_willis> Jvik,  mine works fine
<dgx> Lr5, does that mean I need a new video card? Or are there ways round that?
<Jvik> directhex, yeah. But forwards and backwards button doesnt work
<vox754> Jvik, what happened you could use that guide?
<SmileyLap> as an Option "SHMConfig"     "true"
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, but you are also going to have to add a line to your Module section
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, see this post:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<Jvik> vox754, the guide didnt work.. Nothing happend
<Lr5> dgx: no idea, I have no experience with drivers yet
<SmileyLap> FunnyLookinHat: can i msg you?
<dgx> hehe :) Thanks anyway Lr5.
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, Sure.
<ffxr> hi does some have the syntax for dpkg to create a .deb from a configure file..
<ffxr> ?
<gaspipe1> anyone familiar with Konverstaion?
<Dr_willis> ffxr,  you mean a source code ./configure stuff?
<vox754> Jvik, still, I'm dying to see what's in your xorg.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> ffxr, it's a bit more complex than that...   Try asking the guys in #ubuntu-motu for a tutorial page on package building
<Munksgaard> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ingrix> gaspipe1: You might have better luck in the #kubuntu channel
<dgx> I'll try running through the install instructions anyway.
<Jvik> 2sec vox754
<ingrix> gaspipe1: Although what do you need to know about it?
<gaspipe1> ingrix: thanks....i tried that I can't seem to log in with my identity w/o sending nickserv a pm
<ffxr> yeh Dr_willis... isnt there a a command to create a deb from ./configue.. ok FunnyLookinHat i was aware it was any more complicated... ll have a look at that link thanks..
<Jvik> vox754, http://hashbin.com/2c7.html
<directhex> dh_make. or checkconfig
<directhex> both are a bit iffy
<Dr_willis> ffxr,  thers some build deb command that can make one from source code.. but its not very reliable
* Lr5 wonders why the bot doesn't just say "press alt+f2, write gnome-terminal and press enter"
<vox754> ffxr, the forums, I think there are guides to create a good deb http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=44
<Lr5> Or well, perhaps the bot's way is easier to remember...
<alecjw> hi. a user on my ocmputer cant use sudo. how do i allow him to?
<Dr_willis> alecjw,  edit the sudoers file is one way,, but i think there may be a better way/group he needs to be in
<SmileyLap> thanks FunnyLookinHat! ^_^ you rock :)
<ompaul> alecjw, you add them to /etc/sudoers or you click on system administration users & groups and add the administration ability
* SmileyLap needs his laptop charger
<Dr_willis> alecjw,  you want him to have full 'sudo' access?
<FunnyLookinHat> SmileyLap, it worked?  cool beans man
<megabyte_01> here's the problem
<megabyte_01>  i have 5 partitions
<toporow> hi all
<alecjw> Dr_willis, i want hinm to be able to use sudo. do i jsut add his username to the end of /etc/sudoers?
<Jvik> vox754, whats wrong in xorg ?
<vox754> Jvik, wow! your section is identical to mine.
<megabyte_01>  1xntfs 1xswap 1xreiserfs 2x fat42( hda5 and hda6)
<toporow> do you speak polish??
<megabyte_01>  on my desktop y see hda1 hda6 but what should be hda5 has some random characters
<ffxr> ok.. Dr_willis, if the make includes a make uninstall option, i should be safe enough in terms of clean up? you see, i want to uprade a package, but the only way i can do it is building it from source.., m worried about how the make deals with upgrades.. i thought itd be safer if i created a package... cheers vox754
<megabyte_01> help please
<FunnyLookinHat> alecjw, Dr_willis    don't over complicate it.  Just go to Administration _ Users and Groups   ---  Properties of the user you are editing, and go to Privileges tab
<ompaul> !pl | toporow
<ubotu> toporow: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<alecjw> FunnyLookinHat, i dont have anyhtign graphical
<Jvik> is "emulate 3 buttons" correct vox754  ?
<Dr_willis> FunnyLookinHat,  you are talking to someone thats used to the console. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> alecjw, ahhh gross.
<Dr_willis> FunnyLookinHat,  heh heh...
<FunnyLookinHat> alecjw, then you will have to do it with the console method.
<FunnyLookinHat> Dr_willis, I'm a console guy too  : )    But I found it's better to teach people to learn to use the GUI and find answers on their own...
<FunnyLookinHat> Dr_willis, go fig.
<alecjw> FunnyLookinHat, so iu have to add the username ot the end of /etc/sudoers?
<d00by> can anybody help me set up xinerama please
<vox754> Jvik, it works for me.
<Dr_willis> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Dr_willis> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jvik> vox754, xev does respond on mouseclick with forward and backwards button
<FunnyLookinHat> alecjw, well, I would add the user to the admin group.....
<Dr_willis> so it looks like the guy has to be in the admin group.  and he should be able to sudo
<FunnyLookinHat> Dr_willis, I forget how to do groups w/ console...  maybe you could help him?
<Dr_willis> FunnyLookinHat,  i dont rember either. :) i always edit the /etc/groups file
<megabyte_01>  on my desktop y see hda1 hda6 but what should be hda5 has some random characters, why???
<FunnyLookinHat> Dr_willis, ahh that's right, go for it
<keir_> Hi, could any one give me a hand? Got a Beryl prob
<Dr_willis> in /etc/group theres a ----->  admin:x:115:willis     I would guess ya add the users to the end.. or use the commands that do it properly for ya. ;)
<vox754> SmileyLap, what is that you worked out?
<directhex> adduser username groupname
<Mondus> Hi people.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a machine using an ATI Radeon x800gto .. but the live cd wont start up.. "no screens found".. are there any issues concerning ati graphics cards?
<megabyte_01>  on my desktop I see hda1 hda6 but what should be hda5 has some random characters,why?
<keir_> well i got beryl installed and mines claiming no manageable screens found on display :1.0
<h3xagram> !pastebin
<keir_> and i'm on ATI
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alecjw> FunnyLookinHat, Dr_willis, ompaul, thatnks - it's fidex now :)
<alecjw> *fixed
<quaal> hi
<vox754> megabyte_01, can you post a picture? hda5 is the first logical unit of the extended partition right?
<h3xagram> hello, im having an issue running frozen-bubble
<fatezero> Okay, I fixed my problem by disabling IPv6
<h3xagram> if anyone can help me, i would appreciate it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8626/
<megabyte_01> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6608695/Screenshot.png
<megabyte_01> yes
<tuxplorer> while booting my ubuntu edgy, I get the following error from fsck and get a terminal asking me to repair my filesystem, on quitting which I get my GDM. can someone help me with it? http://paste.uni.cc/13433
<directhex> how do i set parameters for kernel modules loaded at boot time from initrd?
<linux_kid> That Add/Remove Programs thingy just disappeared from my applications menu.  how do i get it back (like, is it in the repo's?)
<megabyte_01> it has the correct naem in "/media"
<h3xagram> anyone? :(
<megabyte_01>  it has the correct name in "/media"
<lowcrash> quit
<lowcrash> exit
<vox754> megabyte_01, wow! strange. Maybe utf8 in the fstab entry to display characters correctly
<megabyte_01> there is utf8 in fstab
<Christopher> hello
<Database> Jeez.
<megabyte_01> i tried to remove it
<Database> This is taking a while. :P
<megabyte_01> same result
<ingrix> linux_kid: Right click the applications menu, go to "edit menus" and then click applications.  In the right box at the bottom there should be a checkbox next to "add/remove programs"  Click it.
<jay> is python-2.4gtk2 available for edgy?
<vox754> megabyte_01, you need to know exactly what filesystem it has and what options are admissible to it, maybe reading "man mount" and also you need an umask=0777 or something, I can't recall.
<HoffmannP> good morning everybody
<HoffmannP> Can anyone tell me what happend to wireless lan in Edgy?
<vox754> jay, "aptitude search python"
<megabyte_01> in the device manager is the same random charactes _w
<megabyte_01> !K{Z!
<jay> I don't think it is, already tried that :)
<megabyte_01> I have an identical partitions hda6
<megabyte_01> fat32 about 30 GB
<HoffmannP> Why is there suddenly an wlan0 and a wmaster0-adapter?
<HoffmannP> Any why is my rausb0 not loaded any more
<vox754> h3xagram, I think you can install "frozen-bubble" with aptitude. How are you trying to run it? from a *.tar.gz?
<megabyte_01> damn
<megabyte_01> even slackware is easyer to figure out
<vox754> HoffmannP, did you use ndiswrapper? I think rausb conflicts with it.
<HoffmannP> >Can anyone tell me what happend to wireless lan in Edgy?/kernel 2.6.17?
<HoffmannP> vox: never
<HoffmannP> vox754: I even deinstalled that, I had to compile my kernel my self
<HoffmannP> vox754: And usualy after inserting that module in the kernel it would have an rausb0-adapter which I could use for wireless lan
<vox754> megabyte_01, I heard Slackware is the first distribution but what makes it special?
<vox754> HoffmannP, mmm... that seems something I'm not experienced with.
<Davidian> salut
<ingrix> vox754: It is based on ease of computing, not user-friendliness
<knovak> Anyone know the solution to my nvidia problems (explained here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375627&page=2)?
<nikin> is there any smaller Ubuntu version than Xubuntu?
<megabyte_01> it show the correct partition name :)
<HoffmannP> vox754: Thankyou anyway for the try
<vox754> megabyte_01, so, you just need to give it time, I guess.
<nikin> ;                     http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375627&page=2)?
<DBFT> is there a way to have my wireless network card search and list access points? iwlist ap returns Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points on lo ra0 eth0 and sit0
<nikin> sorry
<megabyte_01> slackware had my time, a lot of it
<megabyte_01> ubuntu will get his part
<knovak> Anyone here have experience with nVidia cards? Because i'm having trouble with mine
<upd> hi, how can i add some program in startup?
<ingrix> DBFT: Is that actually what it says, or does it say "Interface doesn't support scanning" or something like that?
<megabyte_01> this is the only problem I have so far with ubuntu
<DBFT> thats what it says ingrix
<vox754> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<DBFT> Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<ardchoille> knovak: I have some experience with nvidia. What's up?
<upd> vox754, tnx
<knovak> ardchoille: My problem is explained in detail here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375627&page=2, but if its a problem I can type it out
<ardchoille> knovak: I don't think I can help, I don't use Edgy or GLX
<knovak> hmm, alright, thanks anyway
<ingrix> DBFT: It looks like your card isn't set up properly
<ingrix> DBFT: What kind of wireless card do you have?
<rlj> i noticed some "new" linux-x-generic packages which claim to superseed the linux-x-k7 packages and similar. currently, i'm on a linux-x-386 kernel, running on an amd athlon64 processor. which kernel will perform best on my newish hardware? is linux-x-generic geared towards newer cpus than linux-x-386 and will i notice an improvement if i use that kernel instead?
<rlj> or is linux-x-generic even more generic and "works on all cpus" than the -386 branch
<rlj> ?
<DBFT> ingrix, im not sure -its not my pc, hmm
<vox754> rlj, yes I think generic is better. Which processor do you have?
<DBFT> ingrix, is there a way to find out?
<Flamekebab> why is it that when I use Skype it automatically and at random lowers my mic's input volume?
<ingrix> DBFT: lspci
<Flamekebab> it's infuriating..
<scizzy> hey guys, stupid question but i finally got all my stuff working I think... but is there any way to make my wireless "active" when ubuntu loads... cuz now each time I have to double click on the icon and activate it!???  any ideas?
<vox754> ingrix, ease of computing in Slackware? what does that mean?
<ingrix> vox754: It means it is programmed to be easy for the computer, not for the end-user
<DBFT> ok im gonna run downstairs :D
<DBFT> brb
<rlj> vox754: amd athlon64 3500+ in a socket939 i think. a desktop cpu in a laptop box...
<keir_> Can anyone help with this:::: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8629/
<vox754> scizzy, look "/etc/network/interface" then add "auto eth0" or something
<nikin> Is there a way to set maximum resoure usage for a program/process? i mean if i want a program to maximaly use 10Mb of RAM and only SWAP above that, and i want it to use not more than 5% of CPU power at any time
<ingrix> vox754: So while the computer will run slackware really well, the user can get frustrated sooo easily
<scizzy> ok let me check
<gopp> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<FunnyLookinHat> keir_, You should probably ask in #ubuntu-effects since it deals with beryl/compiz
<keir_> ah thanks :)
<yoopernate> does anyone use evolution with gmail....i'm having problems sending mail and was wondering how to make it work
<scizzy> vox, it is already in there... as "wlan0"
<fevel> hello, Im a translator in Brazil, and I would like to know if theres any tools to help a translator with his job for ubuntu, I know of such tools for windows but not for ubuntu
<vox754> nikin, aaaaah. I think I've read what you want to do on a Gentoo forum.
<yoopernate> all of the forums i've seen say i have the right settings but it still doesn't go
<DBFT> Broadcom Corporation somethingsomething 802.11g Wireless something
<fevel> as soon as i get a hold of one ill be helping on the feisty translation
<DBFT> (sorry its in the other room :))
<vox754> scizzy, you said you have to click a button? maybe that is all it takes.
<cables> Does anyone know of a third party Remote Desktop server that works on XP? VNC is so damn slow, and Ubuntu has a Remote Desktop client, and I'd really like to be able to use that.
<nikin> yoopernate... dubblecheck port and conection settings ... i had problems wit h that.. but i dont remember, and use Thunderbird nowdays
<Flamekebab> anyone?
<ingrix> DBFT: You should probably install ndiswrapper then
<Saulhudson__> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu but I can't use any USB dispositive. If I put an USB dispositive it crashes and I have to restart my computer. What should I do?
<ingrix> DBFT: Is it a Dell 1390?
<darkcommon> how I can to change the driver of Xorg
<DBFT> nope
<scizzy> i mean i have to right click on the networking icon in the top right, click properties and activate each time
<DBFT> how would i install ndiswrapper without the internet? :p
<scizzy> i was hoping that it would automatically do this when ubuntu loads
<DBFT> but will that get it working anyway?
<vox754> ingrix, I think Broadcom is supported by Linux kernel
<nikin> vox754: can u send me a link?
<ingrix> vox754: It has a driver to do that, but it is really really buggy and only works on a couple broadcom cards
<vox754> nikin, about what?
<Danny> I installed Ubuntu and it said there were 116 updates. I installed them and the next time i came back to the computer it was turned off. When i turned it on it no longer had a wireless connection. Can somebody help me?
<vox754> DBFT, ingrix http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices I guess you are right.
<ingrix> DBFT: Does it have the build-essential package installed on it?
<Saulhudson__> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu but I can't use any USB dispositive. If I put an USB dispositive it crashes and I have to restart my computer. What should I do?
<DBFT> possibly
<Danny> the what package?
<DBFT> i just downloaded and installed in text mode - anything which is installed by default is installed
<techie> can anybody help: When I insert my cd in my cdrom to play it tells me that the totem player has not url handler setup or installed. What does it mean?
<darkcommon> HOW I CAN TO CHANGE THE XORG DRIVERS!
<vox754> nikin, ah the processor speed. I forgot.
<Danny> if somebody can help me get my internet working please semd me a message
<nikin> yep
<wann> salut
<ikonia> dannywhats the problem
<Flamekebab> why is it that when I use Skype it automatically and at random lowers my mic's input volume?
<ikonia> danny what's the problem
<Danny> I installed Ubuntu and it said there were 116 updates. I installed them and the next time i came back to the computer it was turned off. When i turned it on it no longer had a wireless connection.
<techie> It actually said no iri handler implemented for vcd
<vox754> darkcommon, you open the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and edit the driver in the appropriate section.
<corevette> how do i edit what the options are on GRUB?
<ikonia> danny one of the updates possibly broke your wirless driver, try reconfiguring it
<ingrix> DBFT: Any chance you can get internet on it at all?  Wired or otherwise?
<ikonia> corevette: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Danny> i dont know how
<Danny> i'm new to linux
<ikonia> !wireless >danny
<techie> ikonia "the no url handler implemented for vcd" , does that mean my vcd is not setup in ubuntu?
<Askar> Hi! I am using edgy and I am thinking of upgrading to feisty, it seems to be pretty stable (?). Is it a good idea?
<darkcommon> vox754 for an VIA card... who?
<Askar> If so, how do I do it simpliest?
<techie> ikonia it happens when i try to use my cdrom0
<Danny> i already looked at the wireless docs
<Danny> and all that stuff
<ikonia> techie: it means nothing is available to manage vcd files
<vox754> Danny, did the wireless worked natively? that is without you touching anything?
<Danny> i came here because i couldn't figure it out
<Danny> at first, yes
<ikonia> danny what have you tried
<techie> ikonia how do i install or manage the vdd files?
<rcmiv> hello!  how can I check ubuntu version from the command line?
<ikonia> techie: I don't know what vdd files
<vox754> darkcommon, VIA uses the "via" driver, but initially it can run also with "vesa", which is crap.
<Danny> dound all the stuff in the wireless troubleshooting guide thingy
<ikonia> rcmiv: lsb_release
<techie> ikonia vcd files.
<ikonia> danny like what ?
<Danny> but i have to admit i really don't know what i'm doing
<rcmiv> ikonia thx
<ikonia> techie: video cd files ?
<darkcommon> vox754 for use beryl??
<Danny> trying to check if there was a driver
<techie> ikonia yes
<rlj> Askar: if you want to stay stable and avoid potential trouble, wait until it's released
<ingrix> DBFT: Any chance you can get internet on it at all?  Wired or otherwise?
<Saulhudson__> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu but I can't use any USB dispositive. If I put an USB dispositive it crashes and I have to restart my computer. What should I do?
<arcad3> can someone paste me the inittab file from /etc?
<Danny> i tried wireless and it didn't work
<arcad3> i broke mine
<Danny> i mean wired
<rcmiv> ikonia didn't work....
<vox754> darkcommon, I don't think you can run beryl with VIA. I suppose you have an Integrated Graphics Card either on PC or a cheap Laptop.
<Askar> rlj: when it is released how do I do? Do i have to burn it on a cd or just run some sort of upgrade?
<yoopernate> does anyone know a good mail client that has the same functionality as evolution...i know tb is an option but i was hoping to try something new
<arcad3> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Saulhudson__> anyone may help me??
<darkcommon> vox754 an Integrated, of an MSI, and I don't want to open my PC (for close, It's very hard!!)
<rlj> Askar: you can probably upgrade without cd. i upgraded from dapper to edgy on an installed system without any major headaches
<darkcommon> !initb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rlj> Askar: some people had troubles though
<ITSa341> Has anyone had any luck or ideas for connecting a kyocera candid cell phone in linux? I can get the os to recognize the port but not recognize it as a modem. I tried using ndiswrapper but it says invalid driver.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: still nil luck with this wired network. do you have any suggestions (short of trying a reinstall with the cable in)
<ikonia> danny go into the network manager and see if you can see a network card
<techie> anyone... how do i setup my cdrom0 to work?
<darkcommon> how I can to install an EyeToy cam on edgy??
<rcmiv> how can I check ubuntu version from the command line?
<ikonia> techie: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> rcmiv: lsb_release
<rlj> Askar: let's hope the edgy->feisty upgrade process will be painless for everyone. but in order for it to be, the devs need to squish all bugs first, so if you want to potentially screw your system slightly and help the devs fix it, go ahead. if all you want is stable, wait until it's released. that's my advice
<hflappy> ok if vmware-player error'd out then how can i possibly "force" remove it
<rcmiv> ikonia, yep did that, got 'no lsb modules are available'
<xamox> where is the trash located?
<xamox> what directory?
<Otacon22> hey, anyone can help me to give the 3d acceleration to a ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) ? I am working on it for 4 hours: i installed mach64 dri module but the direct rendering is always NO...
<corevette> how do i add windows xp to the grub menu?
<ikonia> rcmiv: lsb_release -d
<vox754> DaveTarmac, oh boy. Maybe, this. Go to the motherboard manufacturer, look for specific drivers and modules and compile your own kernel. This shouldn't be necessary since most driver are integrated into the generic kernel anyways.
<ingrix> Otacon22: Have you tried looking up the fglrx driver?
<techie> ikonia... it says Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0 amnand uner that isaid No uri handler implemented for "vcd"
<vox754> DaveTarmac, reinstall, why not?
<rcmiv> ikonia, thx, worked
<hjmills> why does my torrent client always seem to drop out at 99% - its rather infuriating and seems to happen far too often to be chance
<rlj> corevette: ubuntu should've automatically added it if it was installed when you installed ubuntu
<ikonia> techie: thats nothing to do with your cdrom
<ikonia> thats to do with no applications being aware of the codec for that file
<rlj> corevette: otherise, pm me and i'll send you the lines for your /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Danny> is there any chance i could get a 1 on 1 talk with someone who could help me figure out what's went wrong with my wireless? I'm really confused here
<nikin> i found a program called cpulimit
<Otacon22> ya ingrix but my card is old for them, i also tryed to use the ati script to create the sources packages to compile but don't work.
<ikonia> danny best asking in the channel, have you done the debugging I suggested
<techie> ikonia..... then which type of codec do I look for to play that. These are bought video I used to play when in xp
<ikonia> techie: it doesn't matter what XP can or can't do
<Danny> debugging? i really don't know what i'm doing...
<ikonia> techie: what codecs where they made with
<brophat> i can't find the live CD section of the website
<erUSUL> ITSa341: sudo modprobe cdc-acm ?? (for usb modems some cell hones conform to that standar) a /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyACM0 or something like that sould be created...
<ikonia> danny yes I asked you to see if you could see the network card in the "networking" gui
<hflappy> ok if vmware-player error'd out then how can i possibly "force" remove it ...i already did autoremove but its still going thru the vmware config
<techie> ikonia.... these were bought so I do not know.
<Phopsy> Howdy! Trying to reformat a hard drive with two ext3 partitions and a swap partition, but no matter what I try, absolutely nothing works. Tried testdisk and gparted - is there anything I should be doing?
<ikonia> techie: what codecs do you have installed
<gharz> guys... my ubuntu has just been installed... how do i play .mpg / .mpeg formats? totem and vlc can't run them. i wanna watch SVCD and VCD.
<vox754> Danny, so you installed recently Ubuntu 6.10, then since there were like 200 updates, you did, that may had included Kernel updates which break things. The simple solution is to reinstall. Don't upgrade everything, do so in small steps.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: go for the reinstall?
<ikonia> Phopsy: what error are you getting
<gharz> please help
<hjmills> brophat, the desktop cd is both a live and install cd
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >gharz
<brophat> anyone know were the website talks about the live CD ?
<vox754> DaveTarmac, if you can afford it, YES.
<techie> ikonia... I have not installed any codecs yet in ubuntu
<nikin> man cpulimit
<hjmills> !live > brophat
<scizzy> anyone know how to automatically activate my wireless when ubuntu loads...?
<ikonia> techie: but I sent you the link about 10 times
<nikin> sorry... wrong xterm
<Phopsy> Ikonia: I'm not getting any errors, it's literally just not deleting the old partitions
<ikonia> techie: why have you not installed any
<brophat> ahh ok
<DaveTarmac> vox754: well there ain't anything else on there. plus it might be quicker in the long run
<hjmills> scizzy, use network manager
<ikonia> Phopsy: formatting a file system won't delete a partition
<hjmills> !networkmanager
<ITSa341> erUSUL   ty, do you have a link to more info I could print out before I reboot to Ubuntu? I'm in Xandros 4 pro right now.
<gharz> ikonia: i've followed this... i've already installed the codecs.
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<techie> ikonia when you gave them to me I had to get off the system and did not log off the site.
<ikonia> techie: so go and install them
<scizzy> let me try
<ikonia> techie: rather than ask the same question you asked this morning
<techie> ikonia I will downlaod from wherever they are.
<hjmills> !codecs > techie
<ikonia> when you knew you need codecs
<Saulhudson__> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu but I can't use any USB dispositive. If I put an USB dispositive it crashes and I have to restart my computer. What should I do?
<ITSa341> erUSUL  I tried google but found tons of irrelevent info
<Phopsy> Ikonia: Mmm, I know that...I'm using an untechnical term. I'm using gparted to try and delete the partitions, since that's how I'd normally go about doing it
<scizzy> once in netmanager, then what
<ikonia> techie: this sort of time wasting is what annoys me
<DaveTarmac> vox754: i found the drivers for the mobo lan, but they wouldn't install due to a problem with ./install.sh in the driver
<ikonia> Phopsy: do you want to remove the partition or format the file system
<bjames> dispositive?
<techie> ikonia.... Yes, I noticed it annoys you.
<Danny> cusco i don't think you were recieving my messages comehow
<cusco> Saulhudson__: what device is it?
<ikonia> techie: so try paying attention and not wasting time
<techie> ikonia ... understood it will not happen again.
<ikonia> techie: thank you
<Phopsy> Ikonia: Remove the partition :) Then get me some new partitions, obv.
<metalhedd> i have edgy isntalled on my laptop, works great but my USB Mouse doesn't work when I plug it in. :(
<cusco> no Danny I weren't maybe you have to register on freenode
<hjmills> scizzy, once installed it should autoconnect you to wireless networks that your pc recognises
<Saulhudson__> cusco anyone, Webcam, MP3 ...
<ikonia> Phopsy:  you can only edit a disk partition table when its not in use
<Danny> ooh
<Danny> i've never used irc before
<Phopsy> Ikonia: It's not in use; it's mounted through an external caddy.
<ikonia> Phopsy: so its mounted - therefore its in use
<hjmills> Phopsy, if you are working on the root fs then do it all from a live cd is easiest
<Phopsy> Ikonia: Hey, that's clever...
<hjmills> Phopsy, unmount it through gparted - i think it should be in the right click menu iirc
<techie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> Phopsy: what is
<f1assistance> how would i go about changing my workgroup name?
<vox754> Phopsy, "sudo umount /mount/point" and the gparted and it's easy.
<DaveTarmac> vox754: I'll let you know how the reinstall goes.
<vox754> DaveTarmac, yes please. Also, since I don't remember everything, give your hardware details.
<hengst> I found a great article on how everybody can use Linux even if they have to use windows programs such as games: http://www.bizz2web.com/web/mambo/content/view/25/27/
<arcad3>  how ca i fix my inittab?
<vox754> arcad3, what is that, how did you borke it?
<DaveTarmac> Vox754: AMD XP 3200+ / 1GB RAM / 128MB GeForce FX5200 / On-board gigabit LAN (hopefully) / 40GB HDD
<DaveTarmac> anything else?
<reanjr> I'm having an issue with really quiet audio on a new Sony Vaio. I ran gnome-alsamixer and ensured PCM was set to max. Is there a way to get the Fn+Vol+ and Fn+Vol- keys to work?
<corevette> when install windows...is there a way to make it so i won't lose grub in the process?
<ikonia> no
<vox754> DaveTarmac, seems good enough, I don't know why you are having problems. I'll search Gigabit for info.
<Saulhudson__> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu but I can't use any USB dispositive. If I put an USB dispositive it crashes and I have to restart my computer. What should I do?
<reanjr> corevette, you could use MS bootloader to boot linux...
<vox754> corevette, Windows likes to eat the Master Boot Record, so apparently NO.
<enmatix> hey guys
<DaveTarmac> Vox754: Cheers. Might be best if you try to PM me - or do you still have that channel I could join? that way I don't have to root through a load of other peoples conversations
<arcad3> ok..i use live cd now .how can i mount a ext3 partition with write acces
<vox754> DaveTarmac, #vocx
<ZeZu> what package has the curses headers ?
<ZeZu> ncurses-dev ?
<Phops1> Ikonia/HJmills: Thanks for your help - it's sorted now
<vox754> ZeZu, "aptitude search ncurses"
<hjmills> Phops1, sure
<AndrewB> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<metalhedd> i have edgy isntalled on my laptop, works great but my USB Mouse doesn't work when I plug it in. :(
<lufis> I edited my swap partition manually and now Ubuntu isn't mounting it automatically since it has moved. How do I reset the swap position?
<lufis> just use mount?
<naughty1> hello all.  i am getting the following error on both of my ubuntu boxes: I am getting the following error on both of my ubuntu boxes when running apt-get update:
<naughty1> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<naughty1> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<naughty1> can anyone help me with this?
<lufis> naughty1: typically you can ignore that, it's just a precaution
<grayman__> lufis, you changed the swap partition?
<rubyat> lufis: swapon /dev/xxx
<lufis> grayman__: well, for good reason ;) I underestimated my need... ended up with a too-small swap and a lot of thrashing. Made it bigger
<lufis> Thanks
<vox754> !swap
<naughty1> lufis,  i know it it is cometic but how can i fix it
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<grayman> if so you might want to edit /etc/fstab if you want it to mount on boot
<lufis> grayman: But in doing so i had to move it... so it's at a different partition now
<grayman> just fix the partition number
<lufis> ok, thanks
<lufis> grayman: hmm, seems like it's at the same partition (/dev/hda3), but it isnt being automatically mounted
<naughty1> does anyone else get this error: when running apt-get update:W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<hflappy> anyone know the "complete" removal howto for vmware-player  its returning an error status and still askin me bout the config of it everytime i try and install sumtin
<lufis> naughty1: you can safely ignore it as long as you know what's in your source list
<gbv22> can anyone point me to a link for a live USB drive setup....?
<lufis> naughty1: gpg signing is just a security precaution, it doesn't mess anything up
<naughty1> i know iknow
<gbv22> i want to use my USB like i would use a live cd
<clearzen> naughty1: It's telling you that you need to get gpg keys for some of your repos
<naughty1> but i want the error to go away
<lufis> naughty1: find out the gpg key for whatever repo you're using
<lufis> and add it
<vox754> gbv22, I'm sure this is covered on ubuntuforums.org
<lufis> grayman: swapon: cannot stat /dev/hda3: No such file or directory
<gbv22> vox754: i looked, but i couldnt find a solid solution, so i was wondering if someone in here knew/has tried it
<grayman> lufis, well, it should mount it at boot time
<grayman> then it's not hda3
<lufis> grayman: but it is. The partition is the same number, but it's moved
<vox754> gbv22, ah, okay. I have no experience but I have definitely read successful stories.
<Uggggg> hey vox!
<Uggggg> I got my partition mounted
<gbv22> ok
<ingrix> lufis: in a terminal, cat /etc/fstab, and look at the partition that is the swap partition
<Uggggg> formatted to fat32 and used a script
<lufis> grayman: It was situated at the front of the disk, behind home and root so obviously I couldn't make it bigger that way. Deleted the old one and resized / so that there would be space for /swap.
<vox754> Uggggg, other nick please.
<ingrix> then do a vol_id on that partition, and see if it matches up with the UUID in fstab
<Uggggg> ubuntu_no_worky
<vox754> Uggggg, oh man, you serious?
<lufis> grayman: # /dev/hda3 UUID=8e7e52e7-7155-4ea2-8b8f-bd8060312ade none            swap    sw
<grayman> hmm
<grayman> well
<Uggggg> yeah I formated it to fat32 with gparted and then used the ubuntu automount-windows partion script
<grayman> if it's correct in fstab then it should be mounted at boot time
<klaxian> does anyone know how to recover from an IP address conflict on my network?  i had two devices with the same IP (the IP of my gateway) and now some of my systems can't connect
<grayman> let me check few things
<lufis> grayman: well, hmm... i'll reboot and see if it sees it
<vox754> Uggggg, hold tight and don't forget that, so next time someone asks you are able to answer.
<lufis> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<klaxian> i'm guessing that the routers were broadcasting their MAC address somehow...ARP?  now the computers seem to think that the missing device is the correct one or something
<klaxian> can i clear the ARP cache on my computers?
<jolanta> lietuwa?
<hflappy> omfg...is there a force option or anything to "FULLY" remove vmware-player from this system...everything i do in terminal or synaptics its still erroring out cuz of this vmware bs won't uninstall
<vox754> Uggggg, so I guess you are no longer ubuntu_no_worky but something better.
<glatzor> klaxian: arp -d IP
<klaxian> glatzor: thanks
<glatzor> klaxian: or just wait some time :)
<klaxian> glatzor: yes i know to wait ;)  but i want it NOW :-P
<Uggggg> haha yes
<klaxian> glatzor: that didn't seem to help...maybe its not a problem with arp
<r3factored> im trying to mount a windows drive. I have one drive on sata, a dvd on sata. The windows drive is not sata. whats the command to list ide/ata devices?
<Uggggg> I still can't get my printer or scanner to work
<klaxian> glatzor: i can ping computers on the network, but i can't ping the router (192.168.1.1)
<Uggggg> without brainsurgery and copying over firmware out of a windows driver
<Uggggg> heheh
<hflappy> omfg...is there a force option or anything to "FULLY" remove vmware-player from this system...everything i do in terminal or synaptics its still erroring out cuz of this vmware bs won't uninstall...apt-get autoremove  and apt-get remove   doesn't seem to want to completely remove it and it's still erroring out
<glatzor> klaxian: show me your "route -n" and your ifconfig
<ingrix> ap-get purge?
<lufis> hflappy: sudo aptitude remove vmware-player ?
<hflappy> did that
<vox754> Uggggg, yo need specific drivers for printers and scanners. Be sure to check the hardware lists on ubunto docs and wikis.
<grayman> lufis
<lufis> grayman: yeah
<hflappy> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<hflappy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lufis> ?
<hflappy> sum subprocess
<grayman> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda <--- do this and see which number it is
<klaxian> glatzor: whoa why is my gateway 192.168.1.4? hmm
<grayman> also did you try swapon with sudo?
<grayman> because you need root premission
<lufis> grayman: nope, one sec
<glatzor> r3factored: "grep hd /proc/partitions" returns all ide hard disks
<lufis> grayman: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda returns nothing
<r3factored> glatzor: thanks - noting that
<grayman> hmm
<Uggggg> lexmarkx73 scanner  canoni860 printer
<grayman> do you have it on hda?
<lufis> grayman: yeah, only one disk
<klaxian> glatzor: i pasted the into in a private chat
<lufis> grayman: the thing is it's the same partition number but it's moved
<metalhedd> from the commandline I can cat /dev/input/mice and it shows activity from my touchpad and my USB mouse. but if I specify /dev/input/mice as the input device in xorg.conf the USB Mouse doesn't work.
<grayman> could be that your cdrom is hda
<grayman> or something weird like this
<lufis> grayman: nope, checked already
<lufis> :(
<glatzor> r3factored: you should take a look at help.ubuntu.com there are a lot of helpful tutorials
<grayman> and swapon with sudo still not working?
<TheVault> What font do you guys use when you use Firefox? Like Google links are to small while others are hard to read
<lufis> grayman: yeah, sudo swapon gives me the same error
<klaxian> glatzor: i know what happened
<lufis> pon: cannot stat /dev/hda3: No such file or directory
<hflappy> sooooo....friggin autoremove  runs and its still wantin to setup vmware-player.....wtf is goin on here
<klaxian> glatzor: i figured it out :-P
<grayman> wait
<grayman> do you have scasi disk by a chance?
<lufis> grayman: don't think so
<glatzor> klaxian: you cannot send me private message. you have to identify yourself before on this server
<hflappy> i can't install nada or uninstall anything till i fix this prob
<klaxian> glatzor: when i was working on this last night, i set my main router's IP to 192.168.1.4 by accident when i meant to set the new one to 192.168.1.4
<grayman> scsi*
<TheVault> What font & font size do you guys use for Firefox?
<reanjr> Anyone offer insight into getting the Fn+Volume keys working on a Sony Vaio?
<lufis> grayman: It went from being at the front of the disk to the middle... could ubuntu be looking in the wrong place or something?
<klaxian> glatzor: no problem, i'm all set now...sorry for bothering you
<grayman> well
<grayman> no
<glatzor> klaxian: your are welcome
<Brady_M> Hey, where did the streamcast teams wiki site go?!
<lufis> grayman: like, some sort of physical setting? i don't know
<rubyat> lufis:  sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<klaxian> glatzor: thanks for the help
<grayman> hmm
<grayman> well, it can see my /dev/hda
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, i want to "re-enable hibernation" in my laptop. It worked before i upgraded to 6.10 and now it looks like its about to hibernate, but never quite manages it.
<lufis> grayman: I'm going to open gparted on a livecd and re-make it, see if that helps. bbl
<riaal> what torrent clents do you use?
<psyke> has someone managed to play cstrike (non-source) using wine?
<lufis> riaal: deluge, ktorrent :) i recommend ktorrent
<LapSmiley> Hey guys, i want to "re-enable hibernation" in my laptop. It worked before i upgraded to 6.10 and now it looks like its about to hibernate, but never quite manages it.
<TheVault> Anyone? What font & font size do you guys use in Firefox?
<keogh> hi
<riaal> lufis, uTorrents not avalable?
<lufis> riaal: Under wine, but who wants emulation
<riaal> lufis, noone=) cheers
<K3nto> hey i am having an issue with running games while in beryl. They seem to come up fine, but all there is is a black (full) screen.
<lufis> riaal: the new versions of ktorrent are a lot like utorrent
<hflappy> omfg...is there a force option or anything to "FULLY" remove vmware-player from this system...everything i do in terminal or synaptics its still erroring out cuz of this vmware bs won't uninstall...apt-get autoremove  and apt-get remove   doesn't seem to want to completely remove it and it's still erroring out ...i need fix plz...cuz i can't uninstall or install nada till fixe
<clearzen> ! sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Ninfomane> Hi all
<directhex> hflappy, dpkg --purge
<hflappy> purge?
<hflappy> k i'll try
<Xenguy> lufis: interesting... does ktorrent have integrated blocklists yet at all?
<riaal> lufis, I will try it out, thanks
<lufis> Xenguy: via a plugin, i think. I use moblock anyway though
<Ninfomane> I'va a problem with the command tar : Cannot open: Invalid argument, someone can help me ?
<Xenguy> lufis: re: moblock: Is it true that it will co-exist with an existing firewall script?
<hflappy> nope didn't work
<peterretief>  how does one echo "a line" >> file at a certain line ie line 2
<hflappy> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<hflappy> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<hflappy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jowi> hflappy, maybe you should remove the vmware-player-kernel-modules as well.
<lufis> Xenguy: I dunno, i haven't had any issues with it, but then again i haven't expected any
<reanjr> Is there a way to make it so that files created in directory are owned by the owner of the directory?
<dda> what ISO image to choose for installing 6.10 on Intel Core Duo processor?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I have 'Driver "ati"' in my xorg.conf, yet glxinfo still says Direct Rendering: No. And I think I remember that I *had* direct rendering... any ideas?
<Xenguy> lufis: OK, but do you have a firewall in addition to moblock?
<lufis> reanjr: sudo chown owner directory
<hflappy> i can double check but i checked everyting to remove...did the autoremove which showed me the pkgs that its gonna remove for vmware-player
<directhex> dda, core duo -> i386
<lufis> Xenguy: firestarter, yes
<thestriker> how to run c files?
<r3factored> glatzor: when i do the mount it says bad superblock. i look at syslog and it says parition is empty??? I have it connected as a primary
<dda> directhex: thanks, I was also thinking the same. but I doubt: will it use 64-bit properly?
<lufis> reanjr: and you may need to make it recursive ... sudo chown -R owner directory
<Jowi> dda, core duo is 32 bit. core 2 duo is 64
<Uggggg> vox do you think feisty will fix this?
<directhex> dda, core duo is a 32-bit processor
<Xenguy> lufis: do you know offhand if iptables needs to be run as a service on boot for moblock to work?
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, i want to "re-enable hibernation" in my laptop. It worked before i upgraded to 6.10 and now it looks like its about to hibernate, but never quite manages it. - IT just comes back and asks my password.
<lufis> Xenguy: have no idea
<reanjr> lufis: what I mean is I have a directory with owner dirguy:dirguys and a user userguy who belongs to dirguys group.  When userguy creates a file in dirguys I want the owner of that file to be dirguy:dirguys
<arron> hey guys sorry for a newbie question but i'm having problems with my ACPI on my laptop, does anyone have any ideas
<ingrix> SmileyLap: Do you have acpitool installed?
<peterretief>  how does one echo "a line" >> file at a certain line ie line 2
<Xenguy> lufis: last question :-) So you recommend moblock overall?  It is working well for you?
<dda> directhex: sorry, you are right, I meant core 2 duo
<vox754> Uggggg, fix what? the partitions DO mount correctly. Everybody has issues.
<gharz> guys... i've just downloaded all the necessary codecs and i still can't play .mpeg/.mpg/svcd/vcd... please help.
<lufis> Xenguy: yeah, i've had no problems with it. it works
<hflappy> nope don't friggin work
<directhex> dda, then you want an amd64 image
<Pelo> do we know of a list of progs that are installed out of the box with ubuntu ?
<dda> Jowi: thanks for correction! :)
<lufis> gharz: w32 codecs as well?
<directhex> Pelo, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<hflappy> sum sub-process script or sumtin won't friggin let me completely remove vmware-player
<Uggggg> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/diskmounter  if you need it
<Uggggg> its the script
<Xenguy> lufis: thanks a lot -- I will probably try setting it up later this week or next weekend when I have a chance -- cheers!
<Jowi> dda, no probs .
<gharz> lufis, is the filename w32? i'll use apt-get on it.
<lufis> gharz: no, you have to download it manually. one sec
<ingrix> SmileyLap: Try reinstalling apci and acpid
<ingrix> SmileyLap: It worked on my laptop
<hflappy> so no ideas still?
<techie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SmileyLap> ok thanks ingrix:)
<lufis> gharz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Ferret> peterretief: sed -i -e '2 s/^/some line here\n/' file
<hflappy> i'll post "again"
<hflappy> omfg...is there a force option or anything to "FULLY" remove vmware-player from this system...everything i do in terminal or synaptics its still erroring out cuz of this vmware bs won't uninstall...apt-get autoremove  and apt-get remove   doesn't seem to want to completely remove it and it's still erroring out ...i need fix plz...cuz i can't uninstall or install nada till fixed
<Pelo> directhex,  no I mean out of the box, not what I currently have installed
<vox754> !who > Uggggg
<ingrix> SmileyLap: And if acpitool is installed, uninstall that
<Taime1> i installed konqueror, but it seems to not have any plugins...is there a way to tell it to point to my firefox plugins directory?
<Uggggg> oh sorry I thought you might like the script (vox)
<Uggggg> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/diskmounter
<directhex> Pelo, depends on the release version and selected preseed. check the preseed files on the install cd, and the dependencies of the packages listed
<gharz> lufis, ok. i'll check that.
<lufis> :)
<jef`> hey, I'm trying to use murrine engine, I installed the .deb, and tryed to use some themes, but they only "half work"
<jef`> anyone know where I may be going worng
<jef`> wrong*
<Pelo> directhex,  thanks
<dda> directhex: interesting.. perhaps it should be mentioned on the download page (that AMD ISO is also for Intel core 2 duo)?
<techie> Totem player and the various !codecs I downloaded have not worked I even installed gxine and vl players.
<directhex> dda, does the use if i386 on amd athlon need explicit statement?
<techie> any thoughts anyone
<eskerda> hey a linux question, anyway to know the current upload download speed by /proc ? nice to use in a shit im doing http://eskerda.no-ip.org
<lufis> !language | eskerda
<ubotu> eskerda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SAM_theman> I having a problem with ubuntu its doesn't seem to pick up my cpu
<vox754> Uggggg, yep, I checked the page. Seems okay. That nalioth guy, he roams here, I want to ask him.
<punzu> i'm italian and i want to learn english...( this phrase is right, for example??)
<vox754> !who > Uggggg
<SAM_theman> Its just says unknown...
<eskerda> well, i meant a project...
<lufis> techie: What media are you trying to play?
<SAM_theman> Its A AMD 4400+ X2
<techie> <lufis>vcd's
<vox754> nalioth, hey you there?
<Xenguy> punzu: yes
<lufis> techie: have you installed libdvdcss?
<techie> <lufis>so i installed the vcl program player and nothing
<lufis> techie: i'm not sure if vcds even use encryption but you can try
<techie> <lufis>meaning ......
<techie> <lufis>how do i try encryption
<lufis> techie: well dvds are encrypted, so you need libdvdcss to read them.
<techie> <lufis>how do I check to see if i installed libvdcss   on synaptic?
<lufis> techie: just search for it
<Taime1> does anyone inhere use konqueror in gnome?
<directhex> you haven't, since it's technically illegal
<pradeep> Taime1, occasionally
<clearzen>  techie: If you haven't gone through steps to install it it isn't installed
<eskerda> so.. there's no way to easy know what's the current download upload rate of an ethernet interface?
<eskerda>  something more candy to just get the downlaoded size of data and make the calc?
<Taime1> predeep, did you find that, when you installed it, it had no plugins?
<Taime1> pradeep*
<clearzen>  techie: Have you installed any codecs on your system?
<hflappy> omfg...is there a force option or anything to "FULLY" remove vmware-player from this system...everything i do in terminal or synaptics its still erroring out cuz of this vmware bs won't uninstall...apt-get autoremove  and apt-get remove   doesn't seem to want to completely remove it and it's still erroring out ...i need fix plz...cuz i can't uninstall or install nada till fixed
<pradeep> Taime1, yes, no plugins as far i can remember
<clearzen> hflappy: dpkg -a --configure
<hflappy> i'll try
<Taime1> pradeep, is there a way to tell it to point to plugins? or does it need to be run in kde for that ?
<vox754> hflappy, you have asked that hundreds of times, you may "rm -rf" every file right now.
<punzu> how are you?
<hflappy> and? its some sub install process i don't know boutz wit vmware-player
<pradeep> Taime1, sorry no clue about that
<dda> directhex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4 (it says about AMD64 processors and amd64 ISO, but I don't see any mention of core 2 duo anywhere)
<Taime1> ah shucks
<techie> <clearzen> i do not know whether i installed your codecs or no , since this is driving me crazy. I have installed a few... how do i find whether I installed yours or not?
<Tenkawa> does 6.10 support wpa2 out of the box?
<vox754> hflappy, well that is the risk you took by installing it on the first place, remember all disclaimers, NO WARRANTIES.
<clearzen> techie:http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ follow that and it will work for you
<techie> Now my cdrom will not open
<NickGarvey> is it possible to move an ext3 partition?
<ingrix> Tenkawa: You usually need to run wpa_supplicant, but Ubuntu comes with that, so I guess
<dr_nick> hi
<hflappy> yes i know...and there is no workaround for this?  to actually completely remove it in ubuntu?
<dda> directhex: anyway, thanks for you answer.. I just wanted to make sure I download a correct ISO (it's not an easy thing here in Russia to download 700Mb) :)
<vox754> dda, Core 2 Duo are normal i386 and x86_64
<Tenkawa> ingrix: ok.. thats what I thought
<dr_nick> i'm having trouble with my bluetooth keyboard since using feisty. it won't reconnect, i ALWAYS have to do "sudo hidd --connect ..." after switching my bt keyboard on.
<directhex> dda, intel core 2 duo is an amd64 processor. amd athlon is an intel 386 processor. the convention with linux is to give naming credits where they are due
<dr_nick> otherwise it's working fine, but it's quite frustrating to log in via ssh just to make my keyboard usable
<reanjr> x86-64 is a more proper designation
<techie> <clearzen> i went to your page but rather than codecs it looks more like some sort of documentation.
<cusco> directhex: what do you mean? one of those processors has nothing to do with the other one!
<clearzen> techie: there is a link at the bottom
<techie> <clearzen>also some code to download and install
<directhex> reanjr, when you can propose a company-agnostic name for i386, then that'll stand
<vox754> directhex, but you agree that it is best to download i386 even for 64 bit architecture, that until Java flash and all those plugins work correctly under 64 bit
<clearzen> techie: direct link http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<reanjr> directhex, heh
<directhex> vox754, for typical desktop use
<clearzen> techie: run the wget command
<NickGarvey> vox754, yeah, I use 32 even though I have 64
<vox754> NickGarvey, same here. I just don't want to mislead new guys into using 64 bit.
<IndyGunFreak> NickGarvey: same here... seems like most with 64bit distros, spend a considerable amount of time getting 32bit apps to work with it.. so why bother
<cusco> the best is to use the 64 bits
<clearzen> techie: then sudo -s    aptitude update && aptitude install easyubuntu
<cusco> and have a installed chrooted 32 bits
<obelix> What's the best TV player for ubuntu? :)
<reanjr> cusco: the 64 bit instruction set in AMD64 was taken by Intel and rebranded as EM64T.  A 64 bit Intel processor is then basically the AMD64 architecture.  Likewise, the older 32-bit AMDs used Intel's x86 architecture.
<cusco> so whenever you need to run something on 32, you do so
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: i like TVTime.
<obelix> TVTime doesn't work for some reason.
<cusco> reanjr: yes buit not de core 2
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: KDETV then
<clearzen> techie: Then I believe the program shows up under system tools. if not just type easyubuntu in a terminal
<cusco> those don't use 64
<obelix> but i don't wan
<reanjr> cusco: Core 2 runs EM64T
<cusco> are you sure??
<minimec> obelix: I agree with IndyGunFreak. Tvtime is quiet good.
<directhex> cusco, yes
<reanjr> pretty sure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2
<dda> thanks guys!
<dda> that become clear at last
<dda> (to some extent)
<IndyGunFreak> minimec: guess he didn't want to stick around for our opinion..lol
<techie> <clearzen>I see the tables with the various free codecs etc.. but do not say how to dowload.
<minimec> guess so ... ;)
<dda> and I see that Ubuntu IRC community is just awesome!
<techie> <clearzen>totemxine seems to be what I need, perhaps
<techie> <clearzen>so I will search in ubuntu
<cusco> oki.. did't know that
* dda is away: I'm busy
<aalhamad> what are the codec for real media files?
<vox754> cusco, chroot environment is useful but may sound like portuguese to guys who know little about computers. It is safer to go with 32 bit.
<thread> Why am I having like zero luck trying to get this 20" lcd run at its native 1680x1050? This is the nvidia driver, and I've got the sync ranges specified correctly and tried all sorts of combinations of the edid ignoring directives.
<thread> It just tells me (in Xorg.0.log) that there are no modes for 1680x1050, and refuses to use that res
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, i want to "re-enable hibernation" in my laptop. It worked before i upgraded to 6.10 and now it looks like its about to hibernate, but never quite manages it. - IT just comes back and asks my password.
<vox754> thread, that is a big monitor. You want no problems at all? go for an integrated graphics with a CRT monitor, else go battle.
<thread> vox754: what a silly answer
<thread> thx for tryin
<vox754> thread, thank you.
<also_> from where i can get ndiswrapper
<thread> vox754: this is the gf's screen. I run a 24"er tyvm :)
<rbil> thread, do these sync rates match what you have in xorg.conf? sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | also_
<ubotu> also_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<also_> what?
<vox754> also_, search the web. SourceForge.net
<also_> ok thx
<techie> <clearzen> u still here... all the codecs are being downloaded and install as I write in here. I hope it works.
<IndyGunFreak> also_: go to the link posted by ubotu... it has ndiswrapper instructions i think
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SmileyLap> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<SmileyLap> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<clearzen> techie: it will
<ghetek> how do i add my remote ssh password to a sshfs mount? i want my sshfs mount to run at startup (i want to add it to my autostart applications in kde) so i need it to be all in one line
* dda is back (gone 00:05:21)
<reanjr> ghetek: you should use public key encryption instead of password
<clearzen> techie: If you have a problem just let me know and I'll help you to get it working
<thread> rbil: er... we have another problem now. they are the sync ranges for this lcd, taken from the specs.
<ompaul> dda, so eh please turn off that noisey away message thanks
<thread> rbil: I'll try that as soon as I get back to a point where I can...
<reanjr> ghetek: run ssh-keygen on the machine you are connecting from and copy the contents of the id_rsa.pub file that it generates in ~/.ssh to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 on the server
<quad3d> all the *java5* on packages.ubuntu.com needs to be updated to *java6*
<MadP3nGu1n4> hey guy's.i have a question
<Taime1> man, konqueror installed okay in gnome, but it doesnt have any plugins....can i just drop my ff plugins folder in the konqueror directory?
<MadP3nGu1n4> why cant i watch a dvd with movie player
<reanjr> ghetek: you should then be able to ssh without a password
<shadwan> MadP3nGu1n4: dunno but i reccomend vlc
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SmileyLap> Hey guys, i want to "re-enable hibernation" in my laptop. It worked before i upgraded to 6.10 and now it looks like its about to hibernate, but never quite manages it. - IT just comes back and asks my password.
<IndyGunFreak> MadP3nGu1n4: did you install the codecs?
<ompaul> !restrictedformats > MadP3nGu1n4
<ompaul> MadP3nGu1n4, please read the message from the bot thanks
<MadP3nGu1n4> i get this error.Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo)device
<ghetek> reanjr: ok so i need to run ssh-keygen on the remote or the local machine?
<dda> ompaul: oops, I did not know that it was a bad idea. I actually set the mode manually when stepped out..
<vox754> SmileyLap, It stopped working for me. On laptops, I've read you need to set som "resume=/dev/sda2" line on the kernel, where the device is the swap partition. Look at the forums.
<reanjr> ghetek:on local as the user that will be connecting to the server
<Spaceghost> alguien que me ayude
<shadwan> i've been going through the painful process of installing ATI drivers all day. i still have "direct rendering: no" despite following several guides. can anyone help?
<Spaceghost> coo
<ompaul> dda, well there are 1078 users here so if we all did it :)
<SmileyLap> vox754: ok ill try :/
<obelix> KDETV "Unable to grab video.  Video display is not possible with current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin."  How do I fix this, the screen is just black when I have KDETV open.
<MadP3nGu1n4> tryed vlc and got the same error
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | MadP3nGu1n4
<ubotu> MadP3nGu1n4: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vox754> Spaceghost, that is a nice nickname.
<ompaul> !es | Spaceghost
<ubotu> Spaceghost: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Spaceghost> yes
<thread> rbil: it doesn't look like it outputs sync ranges at all... it echos out mode:'s up to "mode: 1280x1024x16m" which is the highest res I seem to be able to attain. Then it says: "edid:" and finally "edidfail"
<obelix> KDETV "Unable to grab video.  Video display is not possible with current plugin configuration. Try playing with the configuration options of the V4L2 plugin."  How do I fix this, the screen is just black when I have KDETV open. Help please :(
<Spaceghost> bueno bueno
<Spaceghost> no se quemen
<Spaceghost> disculpen
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: what type of card?
<thread> rbil: this is from the livecd because I seem to have rendered the system unbootable
<techie> clearzem you still there?
<obelix> Flyvideo 3000
<Heavenquake> I have trouble with wireless in Ubuntu. The card seems to be found, as well as the driver seems to be installed pr. default. according to iwlist scan, the interface does support scanning, but found no scan results. According to System -> Network my card is activated. The accesspoint has no encryption. My card is a PRISM...
<reanjr> ghetek:dependin on your network, you may need to make a slight modification to the proper local hostname. If ssh still prompts for password, change the last part of the authorized_keys2 on the server to user@<correct_hostname>
<Matic`Makovec> Is there any alternative for Vent that "works as intended" on Linux and can of course connect to a Ventrilo server?
<faceface> hi, anyone had problems with "network manager" recently?
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: I had it working on opensuse fine, but now trying it for the first time on ubuntu.  Flyviudeo 3000.
<IndyGunFreak> ok...
<faceface> mine stopped working, and I can't get it going again despite a clean re-install
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: But now nothing, just black :/
<daisy> hello
<faceface> how do I 'list_installed'
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: yeah, sometimes they are a bit hard under Linux, I got mine(a Hauppage PCTV Win Plus) working after about 2 weeks of googling, searching, etc
<techie> my mounted windows icon just showed up on my desktop. Before it was not there. Can I safely get it of it from the desktop to clear the area? IF so, how do i do it?
<vox754> obelix, is that a "saa7134" chipset?
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: wow ok, that sucks. :/  OpenSuse had it working fine :(
<obelix> how do I check that vox754
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: yeah, but ubuntu kicks opensuse's butt... rarely does anything work immediately
<Taime1> okay, opera sucks
<Taime1> uninstalling now
<faceface> ah... networkmanager was so cool :(
<vox754> obelix, "sudo dmesg | grep saa"
<clearzen> techie: right click and go to the unmount option
<IndyGunFreak> obelix:    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76637&highlight=Flyvideo+3000
<shadwan> i have "direct rendering: no" despite following all sorts of guides for installing ATI drivers. can anyone help?
<comoddor1> anyone can help?
<thread> rbil: any idea what that means?
<vox754> obelix, "sudo lspci -v"
<IndyGunFreak> !anybody | comoddor1
<pradeep> Taime1, don't like firefox eh? ;)
<ubotu> comoddor1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sigix> guys/gals, what is a good GUI for using bluetooth between my desktop and cell phone?
<comoddor1> new user -need help
<techie> clearzen>will this later mess me up when I try to read my windows folder via Places?
<thread> rbil: ddcprobe only tells me I can go up to 1280x1024... clearly a lie.
<obelix> 7134 yes
<obelix> Saa
<IndyGunFreak> obelix:   its explained here      http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76637&highlight=Flyvideo+3000
<Taime1> i LOVE firefox, but it wont open certain sites
<spiff> anyone know of a howto on buildind xen 3.0.4 on edgy? I've tried with -fno-stack-protector and gcc4.0, no luck
<obelix> k, checking it out L:)
<Taime1> and konqeror will
<comoddor1> need to find out  how to connect to a greek server
<Taime1> so i need konqueror....but it doesnt install with plugin support, so it seems
<Squee> Hey everyone
<ardchoille> hi Squee
<techie> clearzen>I repeat if I unmount the icon (looking like a drive, will I still be able to read the windows folder via Places?
<rbil> thread: you're doing this from a livecd boot?
<vox754> obelix, more info http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<obelix> :)
<obelix> thanks
<comoddor1> is there any list from which i can browse servers?
<Squee> Does anyone have a page of hotkeys for Ubuntu, I'm running a game through cedega but it won't let me alt-tab out of it
<LordLimecat> does anyone see a message at boot up saying something about
<LordLimecat> "PCI device could not allocate resources @......"
<sigix> looking for a good GUI for handling bluetooth comm between ubuntu (edgy) and my cell phone, any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> LordLimecat: no
<LordLimecat> because it happens on this machine (AMD64) and another one (core2)
<LordLimecat> only in 6.10
<faceface> ach... I am going to try a re-install of all "network manager" packages...
<LordLimecat> its before the ubuntu load bar
<LordLimecat> id like to track down what it means
<techie> <clearzen> If I unmount, do I latter have to mount everytime I want to peruse my windows' folder?
<also_> how i can open a .inf file with ndiswrapper? I select to open it whit ndiswrapper but nothing  happens
<clearzen> techie:one sec
<techie> ok
<sigix> ndiswrapper -i *.inf
<Squee> Does anyone have a page of hotkeys for Ubuntu, I'm running a game through cedega but it won't let me alt-tab out of it
<thread> rbil: at the moment, yeah...
<also_> sigix, what that means?
<faceface> is there a network manager channel?
<thread> rbil: but it does line up since 1280x1024 is the highest res I can obtain
<rbil> thread: and you've looked within xorg.conf in terms of resolutions there and the driver it's using?
<sigix> also_: means get to a command prompt, cd into dir with inf and type ndiswrapper -i my.inf
<free2infiltrate> hy
<LordLimecat> Squee: try system--> prefs--> keyboard shortcuts
<also_> sigix, aaah ok
<thread> rbil: yeah.. I've tried a lot of things  before rendering the system unbootable :)
<also_> thx
<free2infiltrate> so,oeone here
<sigix> also_: np
<lufis> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu recognizing a swap partition. Tried swapon /dev/hda3, got /dev/hda3: No such file or directory
<thread> rbil: set the resolution to 1680x1050 and was using the nvidia driver
<thread> hw acceleration worked...
<sigix> speaking of which, what is the difference between twinview and xinerama?
<faceface> will someone please acknowladge that I exist
<sigix> faceface: you exists
<dgx> lol...
<techie> clearzen> ?
<IndyGunFreak> sigix: for me, the diffference was, xinerama wouldn't work, and twinview did..lol
<faceface> thanks sigix - somethimes I need it
<clearzen> techie: Almost done.....I'm at work
<rbil> thread: so you're using the Nvidia proprietary drivers or the oss drivers (nv)?
<also_> sigix, but where is that command prompt?
<techie> <clearzen>totally understood.
<thread> rbil: nvidia, although I tried nv for a moment for similar results
<Frosty> Can I install ubuntu in a partition that already has files in without overwriting those files?
<faceface> I bin hoping that an upgrade some time soon will fix network manager... I can't work out how to configure wpa otherwise...
<sigix> also_: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<faceface> Frosty, risky
<HymnToLife> Frosty, yes, but you don't want to
<Frosty> Why
<rbil> thread: what nvidia card are u using?
<Stormx2> Is there a key you can hit during usplash to see the text?
<thread> rbil: geforce fx 55600
<thread> 5500
<also_> sigix, thx
<faceface> Frosty, OS don't play well with other files, its just cleaner to have one install per partition
<Squee> LordLimeCat, thanks
<LordLimecat> :D
<Frosty> Well..its not another OS, just files
<LordLimecat> i love being in here XD
<lufis> Stormx2: you can boot without splash and see all that's going on
<IndyGunFreak> LordLimecat:  #ubuntu rocks.
<faceface> Frosty, belonging to another os right?
<Frosty> Well they're just music files
<LordLimecat> why isnt there a one-click link to this channel on the desktop @ install?
<clearzen> techie: You will not have to remount it manually. Ubuntu should mount it automaticly. If it doesn't you can edit the /etc/fstab file to make it mount everytime you boot.
<sigix> guys, if I can get my dual monitor config working but primary display is on wrong monitor (TwinView by the way), how can I reverse that/
<sigix> ?
<vox754> obelix, I could use TvTime, MythTV nor any other program to watch TV, so I suggest "xawtv", it is ugly but works.
<IndyGunFreak> LordLimecat: there really should be, i found out about this place by accident, and i've ained a ton of info here.
<Stormx2> lufis: First, how? Second, I'm pretty sure you can hit a key during uSplash...
<LordLimecat> sigix....couldnt you swap the monitoprs?
<sigix> it's laptop... so no..
<myfel> Guys. I just to tell you all that I love you. I've tried other Linux distros before and they were cool, but they couldn't hold my attention. I have made the switch from Windows to Edgy on my main PC and haven't looked back. Thank you.
<LordLimecat> IndyGunFreak: I know, the ppl who REALLY need help cant get in :(
<obelix> vox754, how do I scan with it?
<LordLimecat> and linux is scary first time
<IndyGunFreak> LordLimecat: yup
<LordLimecat> even ubuntu
<LordLimecat> black screens with no mouse scare many ppl
<lufis> Stormx2: i dunno what key, but i would just rather not have splash myself. run gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list and remove "quiet" and "splash" from your main entry
<rlevitin> I just switched to dapper, and when i try to run easyubuntu, it gives me an error to fix broken packages before it can work, I have no idea which packages it is referring to. Any suggestions?
<Stormx2> obelix: MythTV is the big celebrated PVR for ubuntu
<obelix> yeah I know about that...
<obelix> easy?
<rbil> thread: I'm not sure I understand what u mean when you say your system is unbootable. Had u already installed Ubuntu and are now trying to fix it with the livecd?
<IndyGunFreak> LordLimecat: i wasn'tr eally scared of Linux, but if you're a linux user, and you've never hosed a windows install on accident, you're probably doin something wrong..lol
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: did you get it working?
<techie> <clearzen>it dissappeared from my desktop now when I go to places and try to read my windows folders is not there.....the files.....
<`nicola> I need some help to mount two *ext3* partition. in the fstab which value for dump and pass should I use ? I want them to be full writable from anyone
<LordLimecat> lol@ indy
<obelix> It's working in mplayer, just not KDETV which I don't get
<LordLimecat> rlevitin: Not entirely sure if i can help
<LordLimecat> but ill try
<vox754> obelix, read "man xawtv" and "man scantv" not that hard. I'm off.
<obelix> mplayer probably uses it's own codecs
<Frosty> faceface, are music files classes as being 'owned' by another OS?
<lufis> !swap > lufis
<obelix> thanks vox754
<Frosty> classed*
<LordLimecat> can you go into terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<techie> <clearzen>this is exactly what I was afraid of.
<faceface> does this look safe? The following packages will be REMOVED  dhcdbd libnm-util0 network-manager network-manager-dbg network-manager-dev network-manager-gnome network-manager-gnome-dbg 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<techie> <clearzen>how do i edit.
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: i'd recommend TVTime..
<clearzen> techie: You can remount it
<dgx> Trivial newbie question :) Best Ubuntu IRC client, bar XChat?
<techie> without showing on the desktop
<faceface> Frosty, that isn't the point really... sorry for getting you sidetracked
<rlevitin> LordLimeCat, was that to me?
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Didn't work on my pc.
<obelix> :/
<Frosty> ok =] 
<cschees> I shared a folder in Ubuntu, I see the folder on my Windows 2000 PC, but it prompts me for a password, What should I put in for it?
<techie> <clearzen>how to do itl
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Just doesn't start
<LordLimecat> dgx, dunno, but dont use kopete for irc
<LordLimecat> its slow
<lufis> dgx: gaim works
<rlevitin> dgx: I'm using the irc in gaim
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: hmm that doesnt make sense
<faceface> Frosty, if you don't mind the idea of losing those files go ahead :)
<crdlb> dgx, gaim?
<Frosty> :/ so it will delete the files?
<myfel> Does the feisty fawn release have the updated HAL package so it recognizes second generation iPod nanos correctly? Just wondering.
<dgx> Fairly representative results then, eh? hehe - thanks.
<faceface> Frosty, depends on how you configure the install.. me no expert
<sigix> if lspci returns " 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device" then my driver isn't really working right?
<soundray> `nicola: use 0 for dump and 2 for pass
<Frosty> ok
<Frosty> thanks ;)
<techie> <clearzen>listening to instructions
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: well, if you can't get TVTime, my next choice would be KDE... XawTV.. as noted by someone above, works, but its ugly
<faceface> gonna restart now...
<soundray> `nicola: 'man fstab' to find out why
<`nicola> thanks
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: K, I'm gonna try tvtime again now
<clearzen> techie: open a terminal and type mount and paste the output in pastebin and I 'll tell you how to remount it
<rlevitin> Is there a diagnostic program that checks for corrupt packages in dapper??
<faceface> thanks for letting me know I exist...
<thread> rbil: I made the boot partition too small (for some reason we ended up needing a boot partition to solve a grub error, despite this machine not being too old (P4))
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: ok...
<LordLimecat> does anyone have a link to a blog or somethin by fiesty devs?  tryin to find out whats new, havin no luck
<rlevitin> or something like that?
<sacater> anyone here who is a very good perl programmer and has a launchpad account please go to #sacater for a min or 2
<soundray> obelix: is it analog or DVB?
<vox754> obelix, final info today http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315379&highlight=ENLTV
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: don't know how to scan with mplayer
<LordLimecat> rlevitin:  can you go into the terminal and enter
<LordLimecat> sudo apt-get update
<thread> rbil: and ended up making it unbootable for an entirely separate reason/issue
<LordLimecat> and tell me what errors are generated
<`nicola> soundray, in fdisk it says /dev/hdb1               1        4998    40146403+  83  Linux  what does Linux partition type is ?
<`nicola> is it xt3 ?
<obelix> soundray: I'm gonna go with analog
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: honestly, i never knew MPlayer could play TV..
<LordLimecat> ext3
<`nicola> *ext3
<IndyGunFreak> so i have no idea.
<`nicola> ok
<keir_> I'm having probs getting Beryl running if anyone could help?
<obelix> mplayer tv://
<dgx> Shall try Gaim, brb
<soundray> obelix: zapping is another possibility
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, It was me; "xawtv" is the only one that works, not vlc, mplayer, nada, nothing. But I'll ask you next week.
<techie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rlevitin> LordLimecat: no errors were generated
<dtolj> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<khafra> When you can't start a movie or mp3 with sound because there's no sound device available, how do you see why?
<rlevitin> LordLimecat: but the easyubuntu program does give me errors
<`nicola> soundray, it says wrong fs type. here's my fstab line /dev/hda1 /media/disco_b ext3 default 0 2
<khafra> I don't know how to find out what's taking up all the sound devices
<soundray> `nicola: the partition type doesn't matter for mounting. The filesystem type does.
<LordLimecat> rlevitin: dont think i can help then :(
<LordLimecat> you could try sudo apt-get upgrade
<LordLimecat> see what happens there
<soundray> `nicola: have you formatted /dev/hda1 with mkfs.ext3?
<rbil> thread: so why are u concerned about getting that resolution working within the LiveCD environment, when you can't even boot your Linux installation? I guess I'm not understanding what you're attempting to do here.
<andel> do i have to install MS SFU if i want to use libnss-ldap ?!
<`nicola> soundray, I formatted with gparted using ext3, I can do it again
<thread> rbil: I've installed ubuntu a couple of times recently. that is not the problem. the problem is that no matter what I do, I can't get this screen to go at a res over 1280x1024.
<myfel> LordLimeCat: Was this what you were looking for? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+specs
<Half-Left> Anyone know why Feisty takes so long to boot, it says "Starting up" for about 10 seconds!
<LordLimecat> thread: have you edited the xorg.conf?
<ompaul> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<thread> LordLimecat: time, and time again
<LordLimecat> (i THINK thats the file
<clearzen> techie: you still there?
<LordLimecat> :(
<thread> LordLimecat: yes... I have a fairly good idea of what I'm doing
<LordLimecat> what graphics card and drivers
<techie> yes and it will not paste on the pastebin
<LordLimecat> oh
<`nicola> soundray, in gparted fylesystem is ext3
<thread> LordLimecat: geforce fx 5500, with the nvidia nvidia driver
<Uggggg> Limecat is not pleased!
<ompaul> fiesty is in #ubuntu+1
<LordLimecat> and monitor supports it
<LordLimecat> LOL
<techie> clearzen can we open a private window and I will paste it there>
<soundray> `nicola: did you hit Apply in gparted?
<ammz> hello!
<LordLimecat> hi
<myfel> Hello
<thread> Samsung SyncMaster 205BW
<khafra> mplayer says all my sound devices are busy, but I don't know how to find out what's taking up all the sound devices
<`nicola> sure I did, now I mounted partitions with gparted and they works
<ammz> i am new at irc :P :D
<lufis> hi ammz
<LordLimecat> sounds like an LCD, thread
<thread> LordLimecat: indeed
<techie> clearzen why did I unmount!!!
<IndyGunFreak> !welcome | ammz
<ubotu> ammz: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Uggggg> is something supposed to happen when you plug in a usb printer?
<ammz> Thank you :D
<soundray> `nicola: okay, so you're sorted?
<Uggggg> or do you have to reboot to detect it?
<lufis> ;)
<clearzen> techie: okay just tell me what ls /proc/ide shows you
<LordLimecat> lemme check on it real quick
<`nicola> probably, let me restart the session
<clearzen> techie: cool just send me a message
<soundray> Uggggg: check with 'lsusb' if there is an output line that corresponds to your printer
<koala_boy> sera
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TheVault> Whats the command to remove something if its not letting you delete it?
<ammz> i have seen some movies where they have like a 3d desktop?? Can i get that?
<Uggggg> lsusb? do i run that from terminal?
<techie> clearzen there is no such line in there
<TheVault> got a folder in my home directory not wanting to delete
<soundray> Uggggg: yes
<Uggggg> !lsusb
<LordLimecat> thevault: you can try sudo
<techie> at my terminal
<ammz> I believe it's named XGL or something like that :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> ammz, go to #ubuntu-effects
<Uggggg> thanks
<LordLimecat> but there may be a reason its not letting you deleteit
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: I think its sudo rm pathtofile/filename
<ammz> how o.o
<keir_> ok i ran beryl
<TheVault> Thanks. lemme try that
<keir_> (in xgl now)
<Uggggg> ID 0000:0000
<keir_> and the menubar and taskbar have dissapeared
<ompaul> ammz, what irc client are you using?
<ammz> chat
<keir_> as have the titlebars of the windows lol
<ammz> no sorry ompaul xchat
<lenaud01> anyone know why a sound card would stop working?
<kimitaka> what do I need to install to get divx to play? totem is not doing it on a default install for me
<IndyGunFreak> LordLimecat: he'll realizes there's a reason if his system crashes..lol
<soundray> Uggggg: is that all you see from lsusb?
<ompaul> ammz, click on this >>>>     #ubuntu-effects
<lenaud01> !divx
<soundray> Uggggg: do not paste here btw.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> ammz, right click even
<Uggggg> doh
<lenaud01> kimitaka, type !divx in the chat
<TheVault> this is what it said what I tried to delete it rm: cannot remove `/home/kylewitt/firefox': Is a directory
<Uggggg> im retarded
<IndyGunFreak> Does anyone think this would cause a dependency problem... Sudo Apt-get remove apt-get   apt-get install apt-get?
<billymeter> Is there a way to just click on someone's name in XChat and have their name appear in the textbox? Like when you reply to someone you just click their name and puts "billymeter: " in the text box?
<TheVault> What other command would I use to delete it
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: i don't think so, easiest way, is type the first few letters, and then tab
<AdvHertz> Hi all, anybody know how to enable the ene mmc card reader?
<lufis> IndyGunFreak: what? you might tear a whole in the fabric of the universe!
<lufis> :(
<lenaud01> anyone know why a sound card would stop working?
<billymeter> IndyGunFreak: ah, that's helpful, thank you
<clearzen> techie: are you getting any of my messages?
<soundray> Uggggg: so your printer is detected then
<Uggggg> i forgot to turn it on
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: for instance though, there's like 3 billys in here now, so occasionally, you may have to go more than a few letters
<IndyGunFreak> for instance, type your name, and you'll see what i mean
<directhex> IndyGunFreak, given apt-get isn't a package...
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Any other way to delete that, says rm: cannot remove `/home/kylewitt/firefox': Is a directory when I did the command you told me
<IndyGunFreak> directhex: good point.. i was just being facetious
<soundray> Uggggg: power can be useful...
<lenaud01> can someone help me trouble shoot my sound card not working?
<billymeter> IndyGunFreak:  Yes, I understand how it has to be unique, thanks for that trick
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: are you trhing to delete a directory?
<TheVault> yeah
<TheVault> folder
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: sudo Nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> then navigate to the folder and delete it.
<AdvHertz> lenaud01: which cards?
<TheVault> then the path name?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: no.. it will open up Nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> then you just navigate to the folder and delete it.
<lenaud01> AdvHertz, via 8235
<TheVault> oh
<rlevitin> LordLimecat: I just took the list of package names from easyubuntu and put it through aptitude... it seems to be working now, thanks for trying to help :p
<faceface> I just re-installed network manager... still no joy...
<IndyGunFreak> but when you do Sudo Nautilus.. it opens nautilus with root access
<luTroX> I have installed Ubuntu today, i like it, its much better than windows :)
<lenaud01> AdvHertz, its a gateway laptop
<Uggggg> soundray, thanks again for the tip on VNC... almost as good as a dual core with virtualization now!
<Uggggg> hehe
<faceface> network manager dosn't list any wireless networks, while iwlist show them nicely
<mytruehero> How do I upgrade to 7.04?
<billymeter> Is there any benchmarking software out there? I have an SLI rig and want to see if it is working properly under Edgy.
<faceface> I searched the mailing list archive, but no joy
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: if you have to ask, it might be wise to hold off till its at least a beta release
<soundray> mytruehero: /join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<kimitaka> faceface: you a pilot?
<faceface> kimitaka, no laptop
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Says command cannot be found
<faceface> it was working beautifuly before then it just broke
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Installing mythtv, but now it needs a mysql password etc...
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: please recommend gksudo instead of sudo with GUI programs
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: are you running KDE or XFce?
<TheVault> GNOME
<faceface> now it just won't list any wireless networks
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: and i'm not running one.
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: now that i know nothing about i don't use mythtv
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: it prevents a (somewhat rare) situation where sudo won't work anymore
<faceface> I don't know how to connect to a wpa from the cli
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: haha ok ;)
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: I am running GNOME
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: noted.. id idn't know that.
<LordLimecat> soundray: what exactly is the difference, except for appearance, between gksudo and sudo
<faceface> why would network manager freak like that?
<techie_> clearzen I got disconnected... u still there?
<IndyGunFreak> but i've never had a problem with Sudo nautilus
<bjames> I've been having problems all day getting Linux installed - I've installed from a LiveCD and when booting I'm told by the BIOS that there are no active partitions on the drive.  How do I set the partition as active from within the LiveCD?
<lenaud01> soundray, you know what I could do if my via 8235 sound card stoped working all of a sudden?
<LordLimecat> because many FAQs say to use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to install KVM, and the instructions on help.ubuntu.com are for 7.04 only. It says "Install the 'kvm' package," but that package isn't in any of my repositories
<soundray> LordLimecat: the way it asks for the password
<LordLimecat> even when they recommend gksudo for graphical, they still show sudo gedit in their guides
<techie_> clearzen...... u there... I got disconnected.
<LordLimecat> oh
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: well, good luck... Feisty is very unstable right now... as its being updated/worked on constantly
<LordLimecat> no internal difference?
<techie_> can anybody tell me how to mount my drives again.
<techie_> or my window.
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: neither did I, but if for some reason you lose the terminal you can lock it up
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: Er, ok. I guess I'll hold off, then
<faceface> ubuntu is broken for me :(
<billymeter> mytruehero: Feisty is scheduled for release on April 19
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: you gotta remember, Feisty hasnt' even hit beta release yet, its still in alpha...
<techie_> somebody was helping but I lost him.
<faceface> so long, and thanks for listening
<soundray> LordLimecat: no, both run the program you give them with admin privileges.
<billymeter> mytruehero: So only have to wait about another month and a half or so
<bjames> soundray: I managed to change the drives over and now the BIOS recognises the drive, but doesn't boot - complaining that there are no active partitions.  How do I set it as active (should the installer not have done this!)?
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: exactly
<techie_> Can anybody help me to remount my windows folder from ubuntu?
<NaPsTeR> hi...how do i run a program i made in eclipse?
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: if anything it will keep you from wanting to flush yourself down the toilet in frustration
<mytruehero> Ok. Really, I just want to get KVM working. Is there a way to do it in 6.10?
<billymeter> IndyGunFreak: lol, yeah
<soundray> bjames: that indicates that you don't have grub in the MBR. Grub doesn't need partitions to be active in order to boot from them.
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: i think so, hang on
<cyber_brain_mfkg> big problem!how to install grub in MBR???i'm useing live CD now(Thanx God and Ubuntu 4 that:)!
<minimec> cyber_brain_mfkg: supergrub
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: are you running 6.10 right now?
<soundray> lenaud01: what did you change before you lost the sound?
<bjames> soundray: how do I install grub to the MBR?
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, sorry, i just saw where you mentioned that
<cyber_brain_mfkg> minimec: what supergrub is?
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: np :)
<techie_> Can anybody help? How do I remount my windows folder? The person helping me before must have left
<billymeter> Offtopic, but my first generation iPod is dead =(
<soundray> bjames https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows :)
<HS^> will new ubuntu bring better fonts,  i still hate fonts on laptop
<NaPsTeR> does anyone here use eclipse?
<minimec> cyber_brain_mfkg: it's a boot disk, that allows you to manipulate grub.
<vafada> techie_: use mount command
<minimec> cyber_brain_mfkg: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: is nothing working, or is some things working and others not?
<bjames> soundray: cheers
<zattara> Hi all
<soundray> NaPsTeR: the Java IDE?
<techie_> i did and got stuff on my terminal.
<HS^> will new ubuntu bring better fonts,  i still hate fonts on laptop
<techie_> vafada>i wrote mount on terminal and a bunch of lines appeared.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> minimec: where i can find it?how to use it?how to back grub in my MBR with old settings??? :(
<sureshot> hey is anyone here familier with dag api headers
<zattara> Thank You for so great linux!
<soundray> HS^: have you activated subpixel rendering?
<minimec> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<NaPsTeR> ye
<techie_> vafada>does that mean is mounted? NO, i think i have to edit something else.
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: I'm following this tutorial ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM ), and it says "Install the 'kvm' package", but that package is not in any of my repositories
<soundray> NaPsTeR: not sure, you might find help sooner in a Java related channel
<slippyr4> is there an easy way of finding what device a given file is on?
<vafada> techie_: which partition is your windows located?
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: ok.. then you prolly need to add it, hang on
<minimec> cyber_brain_mfkg: It will recreate a new grub boot configuration.
<lenaud01> did not change anything soundray it stopped working after a reboot
<cyber_brain_mfkg> minimec: i was trying to install GAG boot loader and after it's uninstall i can't boot ubuntu
<techie_> vafada>hold on.
<soundray> slippyr4: df $(dirname file)
<minimec> cyber_brain_mfkg: supergrub is what you want ;)
<ChaseCharleville> I'm back
<techie_> vafada> under /media/windows
<IndyGunFreak> hmmmm..
<soundray> lenaud01: hardware fault?
<vafada> techie_: try "mount /media/windows"
<techie_> vafada>but now when I go there I can't read it.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> minimec: can i find supergrub in ubuntu repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: well, you could try adding that feisty repo to your 6.10 install, see what happens.
<hflappy> ok here goes again....WTF i can't "remove" "autoremove" "dpkg --purge" whaeva this damn vmware-player...and does anyone actually know how to remove it completely from system?
<techie_> ok let me try it.
<IndyGunFreak> prolly not a good idea though
<minimec> cyber_brain_mfkg: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<HS^> will new ubuntu bring better fonts,  i still hate fonts on laptop
<HS^> will new ubuntu bring better fonts,  i still hate fonts on laptop
<soundray> HS^: it's rude to just repeat if someone has responded
<ChaseCharleville> Do I have to have a bootable cd in order to install ubuntu or can i just burn the image to a regular cd?
<techie_> vafada>thanks that did it.
<NaPsTeR> k
<NaPsTeR> thnx
<vafada> techie_: cool :D
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: Ok; how do I tell which repository it's in?
<ChaseCharleville> and Do I have to have another hard drive
<techie_> vafada>do you know anything abou cdrom0 and codecs?
<vafada> techie_: what about cdrom?
<slippyr4> any idea why i cannot write to an ntfs partition? it's mounted /dev/hda2 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) : but if i do something like touch /media/windows/testfile then i am told it's a Read-only file system.
<techie_> vafada>i tried to play a video but the totem player saids no url has been installed for vcd!
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: actuyally, id on't think that would be a good idea..
<soundray> !fuse > slippyr4, read the pm from ubotu pls
<`nicola> soundray, thanks
<lenaud01> not sure soundray, I think I might try booting from live CD and if sound works there I will have to reinstall I gues
<vafada> techie_: you can install codecs via synaptic
<slippyr4> chasecharleville: if you burn the image to a cdr, that cd *will* be bootable
<techie_> vafada>that is what I thought but could not find the codecs there.
<`nicola> guys the ubuntu loading screen is pretty ugly (at least this one) can I change it ? thanks
<ChaseCharleville> But it wont boot from it
<andel> do i have to install MS SFU if i want to use libnss-ldap ?!
<soundray> lenaud01: no, if it's definitely a software problem, come back here and see if you find more knowledgeable people than me to help you.
<techie_> vafada>i even installed vcl and gnex i think is called but they will not read it either
<ChaseCharleville> I changed the boot order in the bios and it still dosen't work
<IndyGunFreak> mytruehero: that tutorial on Feisty, looks like its gonna require you to install Qemu(like VMwareplayer), and Windows on top of LInux, then use the Emulated Windows to control the switch
<lufis> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my /swap partition and whatever I try it won't mount it. What's going on? I can't use "swapon" or "mkswap" because it won't even recognize it as a partition and mount it. :(
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know how to re-encoded an mp3 at a slower BPM? the track i downloaded is too fast :|
<IndyGunFreak> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> lenaud01: the "sound" in my nick refers to a former occupation with mine, not to audible sound.
<rob-west> whats the differents in the Ubuntu CD and DVD
<soundray> s/with/of/
<kalila> what is ubuntu's user management applications? or gnome's?
<lufis> soundray: you were a urologist?
<slippyr4> soundray: do you think i'd be better making the ntfs smaller, and creating a fat32 in the free space for file exchange between oses? or is fuse reliable enough for non-mission-critical use?
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<soundray> lufis: harhar, no
<lufis> soundray: :P
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: Hrm, ok. All I'm trying to do is get Windows running within Ubuntu. Is there a decent way to do it in 6.10?
<mytruehero> IndyGunFreak: ok
<soundray> lufis: ultrasound
<vafada> techie_: sorry can't help you on that... my VLC plays DVD with problems
<lufis> soundray: ah
<lenaud01> thanks for honesty soundray
<techie_> vafada>thanks a million for the previous help. I appreciate it.
<ChaseCharleville> ballsack
<techie_> vafada>have a great day. I must take a break.
<lufis> !language | ChaseCharleville
<ubotu> ChaseCharleville: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> `nicola, sudo apt-get install gtweakui and select after install preferences> gtweak-ui > session
<kalila> does ubuntu have any appliocation for managing/adding/remvoing users?
<`nicola> thanks defrysk
<ChaseCharleville> lufis: Suck a big black DICK!
<lufis> ChaseCharleville: later, i'm busy now
<bjames> soundray: that procedure didn't seem to help - I think it's missed the point, as I understand it every disk has a partition table and the boot code is only run form the one marked active
<corevette> i need help with gparted...can someone help me?
<ChaseCharleville> Yes
<lufis> kalila: Under system > administration > users and groups
<soundray> bjames: no, the default DOS/Windows type master boot record passes the boot process on to the active partition.
<ChaseCharleville> First you suck ballsack
<HS^> soundray yes i had activated that
<slippyr4> have we no ops awake here today?
<soundray> bjames: grub replaces the default MBR
<corevette> chasecharleville can you help?
<lufis> ChaseCharleville: i said LATER. I'M BUSY RIGHT NOW.
<lufis> sheesh
<ChaseCharleville> lol
<ChaseCharleville> corevette
<ChaseCharleville> learn how to spell corvette
<bjames> soundray:  ok, but given that it can't find the active partition does this mean that grub hasn't written a correctg entry in the MBR?
<soundray> slippyr4: ops assume operator status on an as-needed basis
<ChaseCharleville> then go suck a dick and then ask me again
<slippyr4> surely one is needed right now?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone willing to help me an LVM problem?
<corevette> chasecharleville its a play on my name corey.....learn how to spell using spaces
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: i can try
<cedric30> Hi
<soundray> bjames: yes, it does mean that.
<bjames> sudo -i
<bjames> oops
<lufis> hi cedric30
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: what is up?
<becki> is there something like an ubuntu-minimal install cd available? so that it starts an installer and fetches the rest of ubuntu from the web?
<soundray> bjames: when you run the grub "setup" command, make sure you feed it the diskname as a parameter, ie. (hd0) instead of (hd0,1)
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: I've got a hardware RAID array that I've used to as a single LVM PV.  I added a drive the RAID but I can't get LVM to see the extra space.
<ChaseCharleville> Well, seeing as how I capitalized Charleville, it's HINTING that there's supposed to be a space there, dumbshit.
<corevette> Windows XP needs to rewrite the master boot record...but it can't rewrite it since it can't write on ext3....how do i make the MBR ntfs?
<soundray> bjames: that will install it in the MBR.
<ChaseCharleville> You suck a cock
<ChaseCharleville> and it will work
<bjames> soundray: I did that
<lufis> ChaseCharleville: don't act like a child. be civil or leave
<corevette> !ChaseCharleville|wtf
<soundray> corevette: you are confused as to what MBR is
<bjames> soundray: and it said it succeeded
<billymeter> Someone is grumpy
<corevette> !wtf|chasecharleville
<ubotu> chasecharleville: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ChaseCharleville> Not acting like a child, I'm having fun
<soundray> !ops | ChaseCharleville - profanity
<ubotu> ChaseCharleville - profanity: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bjames> should it not be hda1?
<ChaseCharleville> yes
<soundray> bjames: depending on which syntax you used
<bjames> I remember one of the bootloaders using weird numbers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ChaseCharleville was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-97-184-97.ok.ok.cox.net]  by apokryphos
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: so you expanded the raid array?
<soundray> bjames: no, definitely not hda1 if you want it in the MBR
<bjames> can we make a private chat?
<ammz> i wonder how you are when you get angry ChaseCharleville
<shatrat> grub would say (hd0,0)
<topato> hi, I just installed an ftp server on ubuntu. everything works fine inside my LAN, but accessing it from outside is very slow (and  sometimes does not work). Other services like sshfs etc works fine. Any settings I could do besides opening port 21 in my firewall?
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: Yes that went off without a problem.
<corevette> soundray, how do i install winxp so it can write to the mbr?  i'm installing it as slave
<soundray> bjames: meet me in #ubuntu-classroom pls
<ammz> oh he godt kicked
<DBFT> sorry i had to go
<Uggggg> will 512mb of ram be enough for Feisty?
<ammz> how do i change channel? Someone? :P
<DBFT> what was it i had to install to get my wireless network card working?
<shatrat> Uggggg, sure
<soundray> corevette: you are completely confusing terms
<lufis> Uggggg: yes, more than enough
<Uggggg> awesome!
<lufis> Uggggg: make sure you have a good swap though
<ammz> how do i change channel? Someone? :P
<soundray> Uggggg: newer ubuntu versions tend to be less demanding than the previous
<shatrat> Uggggg, more is always better, but 512 will still be plenty to run
<DBFT> ammz, /join?
<Uggggg> i have 750MB swap
<Uggggg> is that ok
<ammz> oh ty! I am new at irc
<sigterm> pick up the TV remote and press up/down =P
<corevette> soundray, so how would i do it
<cedric30> I have a big problem, I had to shut down my computer badly and now gnome is very long too start and all the windows i open are long too, I had some errors on my disk using fsck and now I have no error but it is ever long
<cedric30> ?
<sigterm> :)
<shatrat> Uggggg, probably
<lufis> Uggggg: i run ubuntu on 256+128
<cedric30> is ther an issue ?
<billymeter> topato: FTP works on ports 20 and 21 if I'm not mistaken
<lufis> Uggggg: works fine
<goban> ubuntu defaulted to 7 GB of swap for me
<goban> whys that
<Uggggg> cool
<shatrat> goban, well, I think it does your memory x1.5
<Uggggg> yeah I am upgrading to 512mb soon
<quaal> does anyone know why when i ctrl-alt-bksp and i try to log back into gnome, i just get an empty black screen, with a moving mouse cursor ?
<quaal> i have to reboot the computer if i want to get in X again
<topato> billymeter: Still the same problem
<DBFT> how woudl i install ndiswrapper on a computer without internet access?
<soundray> corevette: I don't know where to start helping you. You will have to understand basic stuff first. Join #ubuntu-classroom -- I *may* have time for you there later
<cedric30> I have nothing connect to my computer people say me it's a problem from system file
<serengeti> hi, can you think of any reason why Xv shouldn't work on opensource ati drivers? i'm not using aiglx/glx at the moment but still get just a blank window instead of a movie
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: I think I've come to the conclusion that LVM is something that I didn't need in this setup.
<dan_> can anyone here me?
<Uggggg> no
<cedric30> I had to reinstall all
<cedric30> ?
<NaPsTeR> how do i watch dvds on my pc?
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: But i have no place to store 1TB+ while I rebuild.
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: i'm sure this has worked previously for me: you've rebooted since you expanded the array? what does pvdisplay say?
<dan_> www.ubuntuguide.com
<Uggggg> get automatix and vlc
<shatrat> !dvd | napster
<ubotu> napster: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Uggggg> automatix rules
<riaal> where is ktorrent located when installed whit apt-get?
<defrysk> Uggggg, no
<shatrat> Uggggg, not really, it can hose your system
<billymeter> topato: So the FTP server works fine on your LAN, but goes slow when going through your firewall?
<dan_> hey ugg i dont suppose u know much about xmms?
<lufis> riaal: /usr/bin probably
<defrysk> !automatix | Uggggg
<ubotu> Uggggg: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<riaal> lufis, thanks
<topato> billymeter: exactly
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: Look at this thread:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375891
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: I got tired of waiting.  ;-)
<lufis> riaal: you can run ktorrent from the command line
<lufis> without a path
<topato> billymeter: I'm trying to mount the ftp (mount -t ftp) under os x, but it refuses most of the time.. I can ftp in to it through the shell though.
<kimitaka> wish I knew about video stuff, I can't even play a simple divx file atm
<riaal> lufis, know, Im trying to locate it for Firefox =/
<cedric30> Is there someone who had had this problem of long time on start
<lufis> riaal: ah
<Uggggg> me shrugs  never heard of an actual problem caused by the newest builds...  the devs seem fairly intelligent and capable
<billymeter> topato: Can you mount the ftp server via the Finder?
<Uggggg> seems more like FUD to me
<billymeter> topato: I forgot where that menu option is in OS X.
<topato> billymeter: I can through the lan
<topato> billymeter: and .. partially through Internet
<billymeter> topato: What kind of firewall/router are you using?
<techie> Does this make sense to anyone? I have a windows icon on the desktop which takes me to the directories. However if I lick Places to go there, it seems to get forever.
<techie> this windows icon is a mount of my /media/windows from Ubuntu
<kimitaka> fat32 techie?
<techie> Why is my clicking Places not working now
<techie> yes
<sureshot> hey how do you add the multiverse repo each time i check it it dont stay there
<cedric30> Is there someone who can suggest a solution, or I have to reinstall ubuntu ?
<oo7> my HD filled up at the same time i was editing my fstab, using nano.  i saved fstab and closed nano.  when i looked at the contents of my fstab it is completely empty.  is there a way to recreate my fstab, without doing it manually?
<topato> billymeter: Could this possibly be because I'm trying to access it through the Internet from inside the LAN?
<colbert> Hi guys I have installed a theme I really love but only want to change the color of the scrollbar in Ubuntu, how  ??
<oo7> i have yet to reboot
<riaal> Can anyone help me please? Im trying to locate Ktorrent for firefox to use as default
<techie> <kimitaka> but it was working fine yesterday until the icon showed up on the desktop
<kimitaka> what happens in terminal?
<julesa> Any ulimit gurus around? Is limiting a user to 500Mb of process space as simple as "user hard data 5120000" ?
<topato> billymeter: I can vaguely remember hearing something about problems with port forwards when you try them from inside the lan.
<oo7> riaal, edit your gnome menu and look at the command that is being run
<techie> <kimitaka>I just mount /media/windows because someone told me to unmount to make this dissappear from desktop and that messed me up
<oo7> or try from the CLI: whereis Ktorrent
<colbert> techie: Add/Remove programs, search "ktorrent" it's right there
<techie> <kimitaka>i think i must edit/fatsab or something
<billymeter> topato: I'm not quite sure on accessing your external IP like that.... I did it a few weeks back with a ventrilo server and had no problems
<colbert> oops
<Pinnen> how is the NTFS-support in linux nowdays? If I would plug in my ntfs-partitioned 500GB discdrive.. could I write and remove stuff from it without making the disc corrupt?
<colbert> riaal: Add/Remove programs, search "ktorrent" it's right there
<kimitaka> can you browse the directories from terminal?
<topato> billymeter: I see. weird.
<Mythmon> anyone know why my mouse cursor is corrupted on my secondary monitor?
<techie> colbert what about ktorrent.
<oo7> Pinnen, NTFS write is still experimental, but i believe you can write greater than 16kb files nowadays
<techie> remove, or add, if so what will it do?
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: i found my notes, sorry for the delay. pvresize is what you need
<oo7> Pinnen, NTFS read is stable i believe
<colbert> techie that was meant for riaal sorry :)
<techie> colbert what will this do the adding or removing of ktorrent?
<techie> ah, ok
<techie> colbert. ok
<billymeter> topato: You verified your internal IP on your FTP server and make sure it didn't change? (I'm assuming you're running DHCP on your LAN)
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: OK, hold on and let me try.
<topato> billymeter: It's a static address.
<cedric30> I search a solution to repare my system file
<oo7> is there a way to recreate my FSTAB?  currently mine is empty and i cannot reboot
<cedric30> ?
<techie> <kimitaka>i do not know how to browse directories from terminal. tell me how
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: you should just need pvresize /dev/sdd  - but use the -t (test) param first
<tomas_> does anyone know how to install JOOST in ubuntu
<topato> billymeter: I have reserved a range for serverish computers
<Pinnen> oo7: ohh, ok.. well.. I've tried the READ-part before.. and write a couple of years ago.. which destroyed the disk :/ And it was still experimental then :) Well well... then I have to figure this out in some other way, thanks for the quck answer :)
<billymeter> topato: Ah, okay. Port forwarding on ports 20 and 21 for the ftp server?
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: I don't seem to have a pvresize command.
<Uggggg> what does sudo chmod a+r do?
<riaal> colbert, I know, what im trying to do is, when I open a torrent in firefox it asks for a program to open it whit and kTorrent isn't there. So I have to locate the ".exe" file for it
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: when i did it, my LV's were NOT active. i don't know if this matters.
<Mythmon> techie: the command "cd" changes directories, and "ls" lists the files in teh current director
<techie> <kimitaka>even now my terminal is very slow and I can't access it
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: root@firebrand:~# pv
<ScatterBrain> pvchange   pvcreate   pvdisplay  pvmove     pvremove   pvs        pvscan
<GMWeezel> How do I add a document template?
<oo7> Pinnen: 11 days ago NTFS 3G released version 1.0: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/releases.html
<techie> <kimitaka>i can't access terminal either.
<oo7> Pinnen, it's gotta be worth the read
<Mythmon> so no one knows about setting up dual monitors with ATI drivers?
<Pinnen> oo7: ok, I'll check it out.. tnx a bunch :)
<oo7> np
<oo7> Mythmon, i dont think it matters that it's ATI
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: I know in the post I said the machine was running dapper, but it's actully running breezy.
<oo7> it's X-org specific
<Mythmon> ah
<oo7> let me see if i can find a doc....
<Mythmon> the mouse thing or the cursor problem?
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: did you get it working?
<Mythmon> thx
<techie> <kimitaka>when trying to access terminal the little wheel goes around but nothing happens.
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: On xawtv, but now no sound.
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: root@kenny:~# which pvresize
<slippyr4> /sbin/pvresize
<techie> Anybody knows what is going on?
<oo7> Mythmon, here's one for gentoo, if you're comfortable with the CLI you can follow this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: How do I set it up as fullscreen?  Not just 640x480?
<kimitaka> you don't want your windows partition mounted from fstab until you make sure you can mount it manually in terminal...
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: that i don't know.... but your sound issue, hang on
<`nicola> defrysk I wasn't talking about that loading screen
<Mythmon> cool, thanks oo7, maybe i can get some info from this
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: yeah, it's not on my machine.  Those "pv" commands I showed you earlier is all I have.
<zyth> Can anyone recommend a good Nintendo DS emu for Edgy?
<techie> <kimitaka>i can unmount the windows and see if I get access to my terminal again. does this make sense?
<recon31> hello everyone can someone tell me how to give my dvd permissions so gxine can read it from mythtv
<kimitaka> yeah
<Mythmon> zyth: i didnt know there were any NDS emus for anything?
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: right click the "Horn"... and look where it says Select a Device, Try changing that.. for instance, on my card, it has to be set to OSSMixer and Line 1
<riaal> Please, when I wan't to open a torren't file in firefox (not download it first) I want to open it in kTorrent but it isn't in the "list".. I have to locate it.. anyone know's where its located?
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: i'm running edgy, and it's there. what is your raid controller? is it natively supported or did you have to fiddle around adding modules?
<zyth> Mythmon, several
<oo7> Mythmon, you need to add another Monitor section and Screen section and another device section if it's a second video card
<Mythmon> zyth: oh, i guess im behind
<techie> <kimitaka>no, I can't access my terminal or my places now.
<techie> should i reboot?
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: I'm kinda lost on "the horn"
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: is a Dell Perc4 - its supported with the MegaRAID module.  Built in.
<kimitaka> change the uid and gid values in fstab might work recon31
<techie> <kimitaka>should i reboot or reinstall anything?
<colbert> riaal: Ok, well then I am not sure, sorry :(
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: you don't see like a horn in your taxkbar to adjust the system volume?
<Mythmon> i, no, i have multi monitor working, well, mostly, its just that i cant drag things between windows and my cursor is messed up on my secondary
<obelix> :)
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: it looks like a horn to me anyways, maybe some would say its a speaker..
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: is it not there?
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: that makes it pretty easy. download an edgy livecd - server would be a good choice cos it has lvm2 tools in it already. modprobe your raid module, then do the pvresize, then reboot.
<oo7> riaal: from the command prompt, type "whereis ktorrent" or possibly "whereis KTorrent" or maybe even "whereis Ktorrent"
<riaal> colbert, I ninjad it =) thanks anyway
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Got it.
<recon31> does anyone know how to give permissions to a dvd/cdrom player
<Flosoft> hey
<riaal> oo7, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ok, make sure you know what the options are before you start
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: If I select SAA1737 mixer there's nothing
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: so long as you're lvm2, the metadata ought to just work out
<Flosoft> anyone here with a solution to this problem? http://paste.florianjensen.com/?47
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Before I start?
<Askar> HI! How do I format my external harddrive in ubuntu?
<Uggggg> what is sane and do I need it for my scanner if I already have Xsane?
<kimitaka> i don't have any instant answers techie but you should 1) learn some basic shell commands and get wher eyou can move around 2) mount the windows partition manually from terminal after, after that works 3) add it to fstab
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: before you start, just make a note of the settings, so you can change them back.
<slippyr4> askar: what sort of ext. hdd is it? usb?
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: but my point is, screw around with different settings, and it will probably start to work eventually
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Where do I change settings?
<billymeter> Anyone have a Logitech G15 keyboard and found any useful apps for using it under Edgy?
<Noiano> hello
<billymeter> Hello!
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: thanks.  I'll have to do that tomorrow.  The box is co-lo'ed and I can't get to it except via SSH until then.
<Noiano> anybody in helping mood?
<ScatterBrain> Thanks for your help.
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: you right clicked and preferences, right?
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: THanks got it.
<Noiano> I am getting mad with wifi...
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: ok... did it work?
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Line in was muted, how retarded.
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: lol
<oo7> Flosoft, first the stupid questions....that was run as root right?
<recon31> I need help to noiano
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, haha, thanks :)
<Askar> sippyr4: yes USB
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: no sweat
<recon31> but havn't got it
<kimitaka> message to all 1073 in channel: Learn some basic terminal, as soon as something weird starts happening you'll be fixing it in terminal
<Noiano> I cannot connect to any wifi net even if i can see it from iwlist
<nicobrain_> hi @all
<slippyr4> scatterbrain: i think this solution will work though. If i was you i'd investigate upgrading your lvm tools; but i'm not going to suggest you do that now cos there are potential kernel compatibility issues etc etc. the livecd is the safest way to go. presumably you have a backup for if this all goes pete tong?
<directhex> message to patronising people: don't be patronising
<happyface0> My Ubuntu screen (after the splash screen) is all flashing colors, even in terminal view. I can get in through 'single' mode in grub, but don't know how to fix it. I think its an x problem. Please help!
<Askar> slippyr4: its usb
<slippyr4> kimitaka: is there a gnome app available for that?
<n-iCe> Hello
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Now for full screen.
<nicobrain_> i cant burn a cd in ubuntu via gnomebaker, serpentine or k3b
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: are you using Tvtime or Xaw?
<mytruehero> What's a good way to run Windows within Ubuntu 6.10? I'm doing some web development, and need to see how pages look in IE.
<n-iCe> Which one is the fastest distro ?
<directhex> nicobrain, all of the above are frontends for cdrecord
<happyface0> I think you can run IE in linux somehow mytruehero
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Xaw
<slippyr4> askar: have you plugged it in? get a shell and type "dmesg" - that last few lines should give you a clue what device the usb drive was assigned. it'll be /dev/sdX where X is a,b, c etc.
<oo7> Askar, when you plug in and turn on your USB drive, you should be able to check 'dmesg' to see the device name, such as /dev/sda or /dev/sdb, etc.  so you can use cfdisk /dev/sda to create partitions, then you can use mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 (or whatever file system)
<billymeter> mytruehero: You could probably download VMWare and run Windows in a virtual machine
<directhex> n-iCe, not properly measurable, and doesn't matter for most people
<kimitaka> use wine mytruehero
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: ok.. i know on TVTime, its a matter of checking a box in the "screen output"....
<kimitaka> vmware... parallels...
<directhex> ie in wine is not a proper way of doing web development. there are subtle changes in the way things are rendered
<happyface0> No, there was this site which you could see a page in every possible browser, let me find.
<ScatterBrain> slippyr4: I actually need to upgrade that machine to Dapper or Edgy, but just haven't done it yet.  I'll try the live CD and see how it goes.
<manitoba98xp> What is the recommended way to suspend the system to disk (similar to Hibernate in Windows) in Ubuntu Edgy/Feisty?
<bastiaan> mytruehero: Use IEs4Linux script
<n-iCe> directhex what?
<kimitaka> parallels is only 50 dollars or so
<nicobrain_> derecthex: k3b is gives me an error if i starting it via a konsole and sudo http://paste-it.net/1460
<n-iCe> what distro use less resources?
<nicobrain_> the other programs gives me no error
<slippyr4> happyface0: browsercam
<directhex> n-iCe, the oldest and least functional one that runs on your hardware
<slippyr4> happyface0: .com
<oo7> manitoba98xp,  i click on the shutdown button them go to suspend, but also from the CLI there's the command 'suspend'
<zigzag71> hello
<zigzag71> how is everyone today?
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<slippyr4> !hi | zigzag71
<ubotu> zigzag71: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<happyface0> mytruehero there you go, browsercam.com
<oo7> n-iCe, try fluxbox instead of gnome/kde
<LordLimecat> isnt there a linux that uses like 1mb of ram?
<LordLimecat> microLinux :D
<oo7> linuxfromscratch
<LordLimecat> runs off of toasters and dryer lint
<directhex> assorted embedded linuxes. you won't get a functional desktop kernel into a meg
<happyface0> if my questino isnt answered do I just repost it in irc until it is?
<LordLimecat> somethin like that
<zigzag71> hi ubotu
<LordLimecat> lol
<slippyr4> lol @ zigzag71
<mytruehero> bastiaan: That looks great. Thanks!
<shatrat> happyface0, eventually it you might want to try the forums.
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: down under "Global Options...   http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/xawtvrc.5.html
<riaal> I keep getting "Invalid resonse" in kTorrent from some of the largest trackers. why is that? =S
<oo7> happyface0, search ubuntuforums.org while you wait for your question to be answered :)
<oo7> riaal: it might be a better idea to ask in some torrent chan
<slippyr4> happyface0: within reason, yes. especially try at different times of the day too. consider the forums. what was your quetion anyway
<pir21390> who knows a graphical 7zip unzipper?
<happyface0> My Ubuntu screen (after the splash screen) is all flashing colors, even in terminal view. I can get in through 'single' mode in grub, but don't know how to fix it. I think its an x problem. Please help!
<oo7> pir21390, Archive Manager
<IndyGunFreak> pir21390: there's a couple zip programs in the repos
<riaal> oo7, probably =/
<poningru> happyface0: if its in the terminal as well then its not X prob
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i change the rights of a second hdd to have access to write and alter from root?
<Taime1> can anyone help me get plugin support in konqueror?
<riaal> so, what other torrent clent then ktorrent is there? noone?
<LordLimecat> Comrade-Sergei: are you referring to a windows drive?
<oo7> Azureus
<oo7> Diluge
<Taime1> riaal, there are lots
<Comrade-Sergei> LordLimecat well its a fat32
<sasch> can help me with installation of my ubuntu ??
<happyface0> poningru, its like the resolution in terminal is all swished to the max or something
<LordLimecat> oh
<happyface0> any suggestions?
<Taime1> azureus, bittorrent etc..
<LordLimecat> lol, that will work
<slippyr4> pir21390: Xarchiver does it
<billymeter> My 'man woman' command doesn't work. Can anyone help?
<zigzag71> I added sources to download from on the desktop and now I can not boot the hard drive back into ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> pir21390: doesn't fileroller handle zip files also?
<poningru> billymeter: lol
<pir21390> IndyGunFreak: i thought it did...
<will> Anyone know of a good OSX dock program I can apt-get or Synaptid?
<billymeter> poningru: ;)
<sasch> why when i install my ubuntu with raid preconfigured in partition .... grub say me /dev/md1 filesystem don't reconignezed
<oo7> billybob, sudo apt-get install women
<poningru> billymeter: fsck.woman /dev/gf
<LordLimecat> Comrade-Sergei:  can you be more specific?  why can you not simply mount it normally and edit it
<Taime1> will, i use gdesklets
<will> Synaptic.*
<will> Taime1, How do I get it?
<IndyGunFreak> i hate when people start askign questions and just leave int he middle of it, w/o saying weter its solved or not.
<poningru> or fsck.woman /dev/wife
<will> What's it like?
<Comrade-Sergei> LordLimecat i mounted it yes, but all the permissions are root..
<Taime1> install gdesklets...thereis a dock in it
<Ippatsu> Hi all! I'm using 6.10 and I have a problem with audacity: it doesn't show any text (screenshot: http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2693/adacityym2.png ). I had the same problem also while installing Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, so I suppose it's a problem with libwxgtk - has anyone an idea on how I could fix it?
<happyface0> poningru if its not x, what could it be?
<LordLimecat> i see
<poningru> !gdesklet | will
<ubotu> will: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<LordLimecat> i couldo be wrong
<Taime1> i set mine up to look nice, wanna see a screenshot of it?
<LordLimecat> but when you do the mount command
<LordLimecat> the umode option, try 000?
<Comrade-Sergei> me?
<LordLimecat> (again, i could be totally wrong)
<LordLimecat> yes
<Askar> what should I use when having external harddrives in ubuntu? fat32?
<Comrade-Sergei> is there just a command LimeLordcat
<poningru> happyface0: do you see the same thing with X as you see in the terminal?
<oo7> Askar, no
<LordLimecat> mount blah -o .......umode=0000?
<poningru> Askar: ext2
<LordLimecat> did you have to run the mount command/
<poningru> Askar: is this external hdd going to be used with windows?
<Askar> can windows read ext2?
<poningru> yes
<happyface0> poningru, pretty much. runlevel 3 works, though and I can see the terminal fine
<LordLimecat> askar yes
<oo7> Askar, the only reason to use fat32 would be if you dual boot and needed to access the partitoin on both windows and linux
<Askar> yes
<Comrade-Sergei> Lord Limecat what that makes no sense
<slippyr4> taimel yes please
<IndyGunFreak> Askar: i don't think so.
<oo7> but yah, still use ext2
<Taime1> can anyone help me get plugin support in konqueror?  pretty pleeeeease..
<happyface0> poningru the only diff. between terminal and non, is that non-terminal has flashing colors and terminal doesnt
<LordLimecat> Comrade-Sergei: did you have to run any commands to mount the drive?
<slippyr4> askar: depends if you need windows to be able to read them
<IndyGunFreak> ah maybe it does
<poningru> !ext | Askar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will> Taime1, Is it a memory hog?
<Taime1> not at all
<will> Really?
<Askar> Is ext2 better than fat32? If so why?
<Taime1> that i can tell anyway
<zcat[1] > Askar: windows can use ext3 and resierfs, there is software for it. But for drives you can just plug into any machine I'd stick with fat32
<Comrade-Sergei> LordLimecat yes its mounted to /HDD but i need to change its permissions to "everyone and it wont let me do it through the gui
<LordLimecat> slippyr, askar--there IS a windows driver that allows ext3 access
<LordLimecat> but its buggy IMO
<poningru> Askar: fragmentation
<LordLimecat> and a hassle
<Taime1> wanna see mine?
<will> Taime1, Can I use an OSX like dock with it?
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: why not just use Firefox?
<Askar> poningru: fragmentation?
<IndyGunFreak> or Opera
<will> See your whast?
<will> What.*
<zcat[1] > also the windows reiserfs really messed up my filesystem once...
<Askar> LordLimecat: is it built in in winXP?
<Taime1> IndyGunFreak: firefox doesnt work for all sites
<Taime1> IndyGunFreak: one in particular only opens in konqueror
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: hmm, show me a site that doesn't work.. cuz i've had no issues with it.
<IndyGunFreak> I've used Firefox for years
<Taime1> okay
<zcat[1] > using fat32 or reiser from windows is about as risky as using ntfs from linux, I think..
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: Can you see where xawtv puts it's config?
<Taime1> www.toonamijetstream.com
<Taime1> done
<LordLimecat> Comrade-Sergei: you had to run a command like "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t vfat -o [some options] ,umode=022
<obelix> I can't find it
<LordLimecat> correct?
<metalhedd> how can I have a custom apache server thats only locally accessible and runs with the permissions of my main user?  I'd like to write a webapp to play movies/TV Shows on my TV-out
<oo7> my HD filled up while i was editing my fstab.  when i saved the fstab and closed it, it didn't save and my fstab is now  blank.  is there a util for creating my fstab, like whatever util was used when dapper was convered to edgy?  any ideas besides doing this manually?
<Comrade-Sergei> LordLimecat its already mounted to /HDD though that ll re mount it
<Taime1> will, are you looking for an OSX docklike applet?
<LordLimecat> umount it
<will> Taimel, There is a firefox extension that will allow you to use the IE render engine.
<will> Taimel, Yes.
<Taime1> mine looks just like it...only, doesnt autohide...
<LordLimecat> then do the EXACT same command, except make the umode=0000
<Taime1> the kdocker does tho i think
<LordLimecat> this is just a guess, i could be off (anyone care to comment?)
<Taime1> kdocker, kdock?
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: maybe try Opera, i don't know.. but if you have 1.5 or above, it offers you a plugin
<Taime1> the plugin does not install
<Taime1> and opera crashes
<LordLimecat> opera 9.10 was screwed up :(
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: what about ie4linux or something like that?
<Taime1> why isnt anyone in any channel interested in showing me how to get konqueror to use plugins?
<LordLimecat> unstable for me compared to 9.02 (in windows)
<will> Synaptic says: kooldock or kdocker?
<Comrade-Sergei> LordLimecat i dont think your understanding, ITS ALREADY MOUNTED!
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: its a conspiracy...
<Taime1> kdocker
<will> Pick the latter one?
<will> Okay.
<LordLimecat> Comrade-Sergei: i understand.
<will> Thanks.
<LordLimecat> please umount it
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: first we assasinated kennedy, then we made sure you couldn't use plugins in Konq
<Taime1> haha
<LordLimecat> sudo umount /dev/whatever_you_had_lasttime
<Comrade-Sergei> why i had to alter my fstab for that LordLimecat
<Taime1> fells that way.
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> alright
<LordLimecat> go into the fstab
<LordLimecat> and find the line you edited
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: seriously though...  id ont' know muca bout Konq, thus why im directing you other directions..
<LordLimecat> and change the umode to 0000
<Taime1> its cool
<IndyGunFreak> ie4linux is supposed to be almost 100% compatible with MS sites
<K3nto> im getting a very laggy cursor when running fullscreen games (wow in specific) how can i fix it?
<LordLimecat> just replace the 7s with 0s
<Taime1> slow tho isnt it?
<happyface0> poningru I foud someone with the exact problem I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370031&highlight=flashing+screen
<IndyGunFreak> Taime1: if its MS compatible, probably..lol, but i've never used it
<LordLimecat> k3nto: wow is workign now?
<LordLimecat> :D
<K3nto> not in beryl
<LordLimecat> -_-
<K3nto> yea
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: did ou find that config file?
<kitche> K3nto: wow won't work in beryl probably due to you using XGL which kills 3d acc
<Uggggg> ive got a few .sh scripts I would like to automatically run in a certain order when I doubleclick an Icon is this possible?
<K3nto> im using automatic
<LordLimecat> Comrade-Sergei: if i wasnt clear/making sense, let me know, ill be more specific
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: still looking, i don't think it has one.
<obelix> only /etc
<obelix> /etc/X11
<obelix> /etc/X11/app-defaults
<obelix> /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xawtv
<IndyGunFreak> its gotta have one somewhere
<LordLimecat> kitche--beryl CAN work with Wow when using nvidia
<LordLimecat> which k3nto is
<Brunellus> where can I list block devices
<kitche> LordLimecat: not if he's uing XGL though
<Brunellus> how do I list valid block devices
<whazilla> hey IndyGunFreak
<LordLimecat> true, but hes not
<billymeter> Eh, Beryl isn't that cool IMHO.....
<IndyGunFreak> whazilla: ?
<whazilla> u dcc chat requested me ?
<LordLimecat> billy, it is with Warcraft when you can have one desktop be wow, and another be somethin else
<Pinnen> oo7: well.. the ntfs-3g driver seems to be fine, then I'll definently make a switch for my desktopcomputer (from xp to edgy) :) tnx again
<kitche> LordLimecat: so he's using AIGLX instead of XGL?
<IndyGunFreak> whazilla: that was like 4 days ago, and it was a huge cluster.. all i can do at this point is apologize
<LordLimecat> kitche: AFAIK, hes usin nvidia GLX
<K3nto> kitche: automatic
<whazilla> huge cluster ?
<IndyGunFreak> you obviously werent one of the 300 people that PM'd me back, or even better, sent me IM's cussing me out..lol
<whazilla> come again beep beep ?
<LordLimecat> and for some reason, his wow screen is black when he opens it with beryl
<IndyGunFreak> whazilla: i accidentally dcc'd the whole room
<LordLimecat> mine works perfectly
<whazilla> what happend ?
<billymeter> LordLimecat: In my experience when playing games fullscreen with beryl, the panels wouldn't hide, they would stay on the top and the bottom of the screen.
<whazilla> das happenz
<kitche> K3nto: automatic for what are youusign XGL or AIGLX with nvidia drivers
<IndyGunFreak> lot of very unhappy people over that...
<LordLimecat> billymeter: this was the case for WoW, you are righ
<IndyGunFreak> whazilla: trust me, don't do it, you'll feel Seveas wrath.. :)
<LordLimecat> not for tremulous or other games
<IndyGunFreak> but he's forgiving if its a legit accident
<LordLimecat> WoW became the wallpaper
* whazilla bang bang ...
<Ippatsu> how do I restore all Ubuntu's default fonts?
<IndyGunFreak> i just had to sit a couple days in the penalty box
<xf00f> has anyone else had problems with yamipod? it just sits there "updating play count" when I fire it up until I force quit it (that's with a shuffle) Is that a known issue or just my PC playing up?
<billymeter> LordLimecat: Ah, I see
<K3nto> lil it still says automatic
<K3nto> lol*
<Uggggg> does anyone here know how to set up an icon to start a .sh script
<Uggggg> ?
<j3g> quit
<Uggggg> is that possible even?
<kitche> K3nto: since the ubuntu driver doesn't support the feature that beryl needs to run
<LordLimecat> billymeter: but it works, and allows easy rotating between game and other stuff, like thottbot or (HOPEFULLY) a second WoW instance :D
<zYe> can anyone help me set up a home network
<LordLimecat> imagine 2 WoW instances, you could follow yourself with a second account priest
<gravelBad> can someone provide some insight on a SCSI write buffer failer problem with the Fusion MPT driver?
<K3nto> hey LordLimecat, i started beryl after WoW and its ok. evcept there are no borders on the windows (to close stuff) and every desktop is black
<LordLimecat> no luck yet
<billymeter> LordLimecat: =D I use to play WoW, taking a hiatus right now.
<kitche> K3nto: unless of course your running nvidia 93xx driver
<LordLimecat> K3nto, im suspecting one of 2 things
<LordLimecat> drivers, or vidcard?
<K3nto> i think its emerals
<LordLimecat> MAYBE
<K3nto> emerald
<oo7> K3nto, reload windows decorator
<LordLimecat> except emerald only messes with window borders, i think
<gravelBad> I'm trying to set up a new drive array using 2 identical external raid boxes, and two servers, each server is having the same problem
<LordLimecat> beryls the one managing the whole shebang, i think
<gravelBad> any SCSI geniuses on here?
<K3nto> oo7: still the same
<LordLimecat> but your hardware is weaker than mine, and your drivers were installed differently
<TheVault> Got a question. Since I installed Ubuntu, I have been putting it through a series of tests and so far its passing :), but I just popped in a DVD and it won't play and I got the codecs to do so,  whats going on?
<LordLimecat> i think one of the two is where the issue is
<oo7> close beryl-manager and run it from the CLI, that way you can watch error messages
<LordLimecat> .....would you be able to restore wireless function if we borked it again?
<oo7> when you switch to emerald, it's spitting out an error, you need to see it
<oo7> it should not affect wireless at all
<K3nto> LordLimecat: i am running Wow with beryl right now, i just cant see my themes and me desktops are all blaxk
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: are you sure you have the codecs?
<caravena> It's not work http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/dists/feisty/ ?
<LordLimecat> oo7--i was gonna suggest a driver install the way the guide i followed said, but last time we messed up wireless (removed certain packages)
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yup, I went to the Add/Remove and typed Codecs and there was 2 packages with codecs to play MPG, AVI, WMV & heck alotta more
<Uggggg> I just got my scanner working... does anyone here know how to make it higher than 8-bit color?
<thread> Why am I having like zero luck trying to get this 20" lcd run at its native 1680x1050? This is the nvidia driver, and I've got the sync ranges specified correctly and tried all sorts of combinations of the edid ignoring directives.
<oo7> LordLimecat, i got confused between you and K3nto  :)  no worries
<thread> it just says "No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing."
<LordLimecat> lol
<TheVault> installed over 90+
<kendrick> i'm having a hell of a time finding a solution for this. i'm running kubuntu 6.10 with KDE 3.5.6, Xorg 7.1.1 and Linux kernel 2.6.17 on an AMD sempron with an Nvidia GeForce FX5200.  when KDE's screensaver comes on and I leave it for a while, I come back and Xorg is taking 100% of my CPU and X becomes unusable. mouse moves, but if I dare click or type, things stop. usually kill with Alt+SysReq+K.
<thread> and the highest I can get it to go is 1280x1024
<oo7> thread, you need ModeLines
<will> If X chrashes all I have to do is restart my computer, right?
<LordLimecat> thread--is it possible its an issue with refresh rate? like an invalid refresh assiociated with that rez?
<oo7> thread, by any chance is it the dell fpw 2005?
<will> Or is it screwed and needs to be reinstalled?
<kendrick> a friend happened to mention his Ubuntu (I think he uses XFCE but maybe Gnome) has a similar problem on some laptop. totally different hardware (gfx, cpu).
<will> Crashes.*
<LordLimecat> will--yes, as long as you havent been uninstalling drivers or messing with the xorg.conf
<FurryNemesis> will, does it go back to the login screen
<thread> oo7: I tried a modeline, but it didn't seem to help
<K3nto> brb i might crash
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: what do you mean installed over 90+-
<oo7> it must have been the wrong modeline
<TheVault> lemme find it real quick
<oo7> you definetly need a modeline for that resolution
<kendrick> i've seen others with similar issues on forums, but never find solutions.
<will> LordLimecat, So I don't have to worry about a renistall if I've been playing with kcontrol?
<thread> oo7: it's a samsung syncmaster 205BW, which is likely The Same as the dell screen since dell uses samsung screens sometimes
<will> FurryNemesis, I think so.
<kendrick> http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15881/KDE-Xorg-CPU-usage-increases-until-locks-X.html for example :(
<thread> oo7: can you help me find the modeline?
<oo7> ya
<thread> LordLimecat: yea like I say, I have the sync rates in the xorg.conf
<oo7> lemme smoke some medicine first :)
<thread> oo7: hah of course :)
<LordLimecat> dunno, im not gonna be able to help
<LordLimecat> i dont even know what modelines is :(
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: I installed the GSTREAMER
<LordLimecat> will--lemme see what kcontrol is
<oo7> i'll help you, /msg me
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: you likely need libdvdcss2
<TheVault> how would I acquire that?
<will> LordLimecat, KDE Control panel.
<IndyGunFreak> hold on.
<LordLimecat> will, it doesnt look like you could have done annythin too drastic
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: how would i acquire that?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: hang on a sec, i'm looking
<LordLimecat> the only time a restart hosed me was when i didnt follow directions, uninstalled my nvidia drivers, messed up my xorg.conf, and issued the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<LordLimecat> THAT causes issues :D
<Slart> ah.. indygunfreak.. the guy that tried to dcc chat everyone a while back =)
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: come on, cut me some slack.
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Alrighty. Someone was telling me that they disable dvd playback on ubuntu for security reasons, but you manually gotta enable it, someone told me that a few days ago
<will> LordLimecat, So if X crashes it'll just log me out?
<kendrick> hrm, gotta go make breakfast. mention my nick in your response so i can find it in the traffic later :)
<kendrick> thx
<LordLimecat> how has x been crashing
<Mythmon> is "sudo bash" to get a root command line considered a bad thing? (not a root command line, but this particular way)
<K3nt1> yep i crashed
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: yeah, its not really security reasons, its legal reasons.. its questionable wether you hve the right to decrypt a DVD you own... go figure
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: no problem... slack cut =)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<will> LordLimecat, I just see a black screen and a few seconds later I go to login.
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault:     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<gaspipe1> hey....
<TheVault> Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: i got put in the penalty box for 2 days over that..lol
<K3nt1> will: i get a black sceen with music
<billymeter> IndyGunFreak: I don't it's it's questionable, I think it's illegal under the DCMA
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: but Seveasis a forgiving God.. i mean Mod.. and reinstated me.
<gaspipe1> does anyone have shockwave running on firefox for ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> personally, i think youd be fine, if the files were messed up, i dont think x would start
<K3nt1> will: it just stays black
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: what happened? you got a virus or something?
<will> K3nt1, My speakers are off right now. :P
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: well, let me rephrase.. its stupid that its illegal, when you own it.
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: i was stupid, didn't know what DCC was, so i tried it,
<xf00f> gaspipe - I don't believe you can get shockwave on linux, just flash
<billymeter> IndyGunFreak: You're preaching to the choir buddy =)
<IndyGunFreak> stupidity is the only reason i can give...lol
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: lol...
<LordLimecat> IndyGunFreak: its not questionable as to whether you have the right to decrypt a dvd--you DO have the right
<LordLimecat> the law just doesnt realize it yet
<LordLimecat> :)
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: ah.. well.. we all have the "what's this.. let's try it"-gene.. or we wouldn't be using linux ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: well let me make a suggestion, DCC isn't one to try..lol
<zcat[1] > gaspipe1: You can install wine and the windows firefox, then run shockwave in that. I used to run flash that way before the linux version caught up..
<gaspipe1> xfoof
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: hehe.. true
<gop> is thier a flash ppc version
<soundray> gop: no
<zyth> gop, gnash
<IndyGunFreak> gop:  I don't think so.
<zyth> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<zyth> there ya go.
<gaspipe1> xf00f: u run flash
<gop> !gnash
<IndyGunFreak> gop:  I guess thats your answer
<gaspipe1> zcat[1] : dumb Q...if I install wine... do i need to install xp also?
<zcat[1] > gaspipe1: not at all
<gop> gaspipe1:  nope
<gop> that what great about it
<soundray> zcat[1] : you don't even need a Windows licence
<soundray> zcat[1] : sry, I said that to the wrong guy ;)
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: any luck?
<gop> me to
<zcat[1] > soundray: according to monkeyboy I need an MS license just to run Linux :(
<gaspipe1> zcat[1] : wow...so i can install wine.. then run lets say itunes from my xp (ubuntu and xp pro are on my same HDD <dual boot> )
<gop> you could
<thread> here's my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/7xVkJy21.html
<gop> gaspipe1:  youc an even use vmserver
<thread> 1680x1050 refuses to work
<dan_> Does anyone know how change play speeds in XMMS? because its playing songs really fast, all the voices are like chipmonks
<gop> and run windows xp inside of
<thread> with or without the modeline
<gop> ubuntu
<LordLimecat> gaspipe1: I am able to take the program folder for world of warcraft from windows, COPY the folder, and run it directly from linux
<LordLimecat> no install'
<zcat[1] > gaspipe1: in theory. In practise getting stuff to run under wine is often a pita..
<LordLimecat> wine is quite good
<gop> !vmware > gaspipe1
<gop> itunes under winde runs slow
<gop> but say program like ff or mirc it works great
<gaspipe1> gop: what do u like wine or vmserver?
<LordLimecat> games seem to work decent
* soundray ponders that software that is "quite good" is always a pita to run
<gop> gaspipe1:  wine is good
<gop> for games
<LordLimecat> if yer computers beefy
<thread> oo7: YGPM ?
<directhex> i don't see the point in running specific applications with free, native equivalents under layers like wine
<gop> but vmserver is good for full xp desktop
<gop> directhex:  true
<billymeter> Personally I think RhythmBox is just as good as iTunes
<gaspipe1> can i install wine from apps>add/remove?
<gop> gaspipe1:  nope
<oo7> i'm a medical marijauna patient, i'm getting medicated
<billymeter> Just don't have the access to DRM Tunes in the ITMS
<directhex> things like itunes. why bother?
<LordLimecat> directhex: World of warcraft has no linux equivalent, nor does mirandaIM
<oo7> it takes a couple minutes
<gop> use sudo apt-get install wine
<hflappy> bah still no friggin luck removing vmware-player anyone have problem with removing it?
<LordLimecat> nor do a lot of games
<zcat[1] > directhex: there's a free shockwave plugin that works? :)
<gaspipe1> billymeter: i been using amarak
<gop> !install > gaspipe1
<IndyGunFreak> hflappy: did it have windows in it, or were you running windows with vmware'd linux?
<directhex> LordLimecat, a multi-server im client has no free equivalent?
<ZeZu> how can i change a users home directory ?
<hflappy> nope
<soundray> directhex: sometimes "equivalent" is not equivalent enough, e.g. if you have to collaborate on documents with users on the dark side.
<gop> !synpatic gaspipe1
<LordLimecat> directhex: not one with as big an addon selection
<billymeter> gaspipe1: To install wine, run 'sudo apt-get install wine' at the command line
<hflappy> just installed it...configure didn't work had 2 failures and now i can't remove it
<hflappy> completely
<LordLimecat> kopete is the closest ive seen
<xf00f> pretty sure you need a license (or you doid many moons ago when I first used it) - it uses the windows DLLs
<LordLimecat> and its slow in irc
<oo7> ZeZu, edit /etc/passwd
<IndyGunFreak> hflappy: i dont' know man, good luck
<hflappy> IndyGunFreak: kew kew...thx
<gop> use irssi for irc
<LordLimecat> only crazy ppl use terminal for internets
<LordLimecat> crazy i say
<gaspipe1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billymeter> LordLimecat: LYNX FTW
<LordLimecat> :(
<LordLimecat> *hides*
<oo7> i named my cat lynx
<dan_> how do i register?
<LordLimecat> unless lynx has text based tabs?
<billymeter> LordLimecat: Oops, caps. Sorry.
<soundray> !register > dan_, read the private msg from ubotu
<gaspipe1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8661/
<LordLimecat> billymeter: when using FTW, caps are mandatory :D
<gaspipe1> wine didn't install
<dan_> thank you
<billymeter> LordLimecat: I know, I was thinking ahead and held down shift when typing lynx =)
<LordLimecat> lol
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: is it working
<ZeZu> oo7, thanks
<billymeter> LordLimecat: I got too excited.
<LordLimecat> thats disturbing
<LordLimecat> :(
<billymeter> lol
<LordLimecat> and by the way
<LordLimecat> this is gonna get me kicked, or killed, or worse
<LordLimecat> but Vi sucks
<LordLimecat> seriously
<billymeter> !!
<LordLimecat> im sorry, it does
<billymeter> Heresy.....
<soundray> gaspipe1: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Mythmon> uhoh... i smell a holy war...
<LordLimecat> cant frikkin exit a file without blowing it up by hitting the wrong keyt
<gaspipe1> soundray: ahhh not sure
<billymeter> LordLimecat: lol
<LordLimecat> i have to worry about what each key i press could do :(
<LordLimecat> i try to type hello and a nuke launches
<soundray> gaspipe1: and make sure you're on i386
<gaspipe1> soundray: was that a plug-in for Amorak to play mp3?
<LordLimecat> nano FTW
<kelsin> LordLimecat: if you want a quick easy "I don't want to do anything but hit arrows and letters" then don't use Vi, simple as that, clearly Vi is not for you
<gaspipe1> soundray: I am using 64 bit
<LordLimecat> its not :(
<LordLimecat> thats why god made guis
<kelsin> doesn't mean Vi sucks, it means you like Guis
<soundray> gaspipe1: sorry, no wine on amd64 unless you jump through some extra hoops
<billymeter> I'm wearing a shirt that says "fsck!"
<LordLimecat> well, anyone who suggests a noob use vi to edit fstab is evil
<soundray> gaspipe1: there are instructions on the forums
<Mythmon> speaking of wine, how hard is it to get Photoshop CS2/CS3 Beta to work on Wine?
<billymeter> LordLimecat: I'll agree with that
<kelsin> LordLimecat: agreed as well
<gaspipe1> soundray: ok... right after I installed ubuntu 64 I read not to install that b/c it isn't supported...just my luck
<obelix> Where does 'scantv' save it's config file?
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: how many people do you think know what that shirt means?
<gaspipe1> soundray: thanks though...
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: scantv?.. never heard of it.
<obelix> haha :)
<soundray> gaspipe1: I think the forums author you want to look for is called Kilz
<billymeter> IndyGunFreak: Probably not many. They all think it's the other "f" word in code.
<obelix> IndyGunFreak: it should output a xawtv config file
<l337h4l> Anyone had problems with the Nautilus DVD burning since updates in Feisty yesterday
<Msword> quick question: what should i format my drive for(I'm dual booting windows) for ubuntu?
<gaspipe1> soundray: once Fiesty Fawn comes out can I upgrade that to i386 w/o doing a reformat and reinstall?
<ubuntudan> anyone know how to fix xmms when the play speed is all messed up, songs play super fast for me >.<
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: hmm
<najzlijiji> hey ppl i need some help about repositories.. PM me if u can help me
<d-s-d> hi
<soundray> l337h4l: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<IndyGunFreak> billymeter: yeah, you're likely right
<l337h4l> ty
<LordLimecat> from the Vi lovers in here, i take it at least 2 of you (billy, kitche) are decently versed in linux?
<soundray> gaspipe1: first of all, going to i386 is a downgrade IMO ;)
<gaspipe1> is there an easy way to nistall flash?
<LordLimecat> i have an issue noones been able to answer, and i dunno if its an issue
<CBunny> how do i boot the live cd text mode?
<billymeter> LordLimecat: Not really. I'm still pretty much a n00b.
<gaspipe1> soundray: u use 64?
<soundray> gaspipe1: and second, no, you can't -- do a fresh install instead.
<LordLimecat> @ boot: PCI: cannot allocate region 3 of...........
<Msword> what should i format my drive for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: can you just open a terminal and type "scantv" no quotes?
<LordLimecat> then the load screen appears
<soundray> gaspipe1: I do, on five cores at this time ;)
<obelix> yup
<d-s-d> i tried to create a cron-job that starts mplayer. But mplayer will only play for a second or so and then exits... why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> obelix: and what happens?
<ubuntudan> XMMS Play speed? Anyone? Help? Pretty Please?
<lillpelle> http://hurf.mine.nu/micke/irctex/result-5820.png (58 x 46) 249 bytes
<obelix> it scans
<gaspipe1> soundray:  so u don't use wine?
<soundray> gaspipe1: no need
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntudan: ? whats wrong with it.. to slow, to fast, what/
<TridenT_Boy3555> Help...
<Msword> should i use ext3 for ubuntu?
<ubuntudan> IndyGunFreak, Too fast, voices are all high pitched and everything is like 1 and a half times faster id say
<Hirvinen> Msword: ReiserFS or Ext3 should be good.
<soundray> !clone > gaspipe1, this will get you up and running quicker if you do decide to reinstall
<soundray> Msword: short answer or long answer?
<gaspipe1> soundray: ok....is there something u use?
<Msword> what do you recomend using
<LordLimecat> !clone > LordLimecat
<Msword> doesn't matter on length
<soundray> Msword: short answer is yes
<gaspipe1> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<xf00f> to be fair vi is an abomination - it should at least have a line of text on screen to tell you how to enter commands. As it is you end up deleting/overwriting half your menu.lst trying to insert a line :/
<billymeter> LordLimecat: Probably the most advanced Linux thing I've done has been getting the Broadcom driver to work in Slackware.
<soundray> !goodbotuse | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: goodbotuse is please do "!factoid > user" see here: for more details:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse
<LordLimecat> THANK you, xf00f
<Msword> would using Gnome Partition Editor work well?
<Stormx2> Yo. w32codecs lets media player play only audio of .rm files. How can I get it to play video also?
<LordLimecat> whurs the "current mode" displayed?
<LordLimecat> wheres the "safe to type" light
<soundray> gaspipe1: what do you mean by "is there something u use?"?
<sdac221x_> hi, i haven't been able to find a link on showing how to edit the default time in the OS selection grub menu on boot.  can someone point me somewhere or tell me how to do this safely.. thanks
<ubuntudan> IndyGunFreak, Dont suppose u got a fix for that?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntudan: hmm i have no idea what would cause that... have ou tried Beep Media Player?.. its very similar to Xmms?
<gaspipe1> soundray: i wasn't gett'n the info when u typed !clone > gaspipe1
<Msword> soundray, is Gnome Partition Editor a good program for partitioning?
<LordLimecat> sdac221x_: one second
<d-s-d> can someone help me?
<kitche> xf00f: you probably never have used vi before have you :) it's much harder then vim lol
<kelsin> LordLimecat: when I use vim I get a "INSERT" line when I'm in insert mode...
<LordLimecat> i knwo what yer talking about
<ubuntudan> IndyGunFreak, i think i just messed up a setting, clicked something accidently, this has happend before a loong time ago, cant remember how to fix though
<najzlijiji> hey can somebody tell me how to delete mistyped repository in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<soundray> sdac221x_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<K3nto> LordLimecat: how can i change from "froce GLX" to anything else in beryl without starting it? i changed it to that to experiment and now when i start beryl, everything freezes
<LordLimecat> kelsin: thats not as clear as it could be -_-
<xf00f> used vi before we had things like X terminals at uni. hated it
<soundray> gaspipe1: it's in your private messages
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntudan: sorry, i went through the settings, can't find anything that would make it do that
<soundray> Msword: yes
<Msword> k ty
<ubuntudan> IndyGunFreak, lol yeah its messed up hehe
<soundray> Msword: but use it from a live CD
<oo7> Msword, also see cfdisk from the cli
<ubuntudan> anyone know how to fix xmms when the play speed is all messed up, songs play super fast for me anyone know what to do for that?
<billymeter> Is SLI supported in the nVidia driver?
<kelsin> LordLimecat: again then Vi is not for you guys, use a gui program, there are PLENTY, but complaining about Vi using features that make it as good as it is isn't helping
<sdac221x_> soundray:  i don't have a /boot  directory on my system
<gaspipe1> soundray: holy crap....i didn't even see that.....this is a first lol
<Stormx2> w32codecs lets media player play only audio of .rm files. How can I get it to play video also?
<oo7> sdac221x_, sudo mount /boot
<soundray> sdac221x_: are you on ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> sdac221x_:  i found it for you
<LordLimecat> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<LordLimecat> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sdac221x_> soundray: i am on xubuntu but shouldnt make diff right ?
<gaspipe1> soundray: alright thanks again!!
<soundray> sdac221x_: indeed, it shouldn't
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, when I put any ubuntu CD in my drive and reboot my computer, the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with the menus.  Well, my keyboard and mouse both stop functioning.  Any idea why?
<LordLimecat> kelsin: vi jibes are partly in jest, since so many ppl are fanatical about it
<ubuntudan> anyone know how to fix xmms when the play speed is all messed up, songs play super fast for me anyone know what to do for that?
<sdac221x_> oh hold on
<LordLimecat> i realize for gurus, its probably pretty coolk
<sdac221x_> yes found it
<LordLimecat> :)
<soundray> !repeat > ubuntudan
<najzlijiji> is there anyone able to help me here???
<LordLimecat> najzlijiji: whats the issue?
<soundray> sdac221x_: it's at the top of the file, the timeout option
<ubuntudan> Point taken lol
<billymeter> Does anyone else have an issue with the sound not working with Quake III Arena or Enemy Territory?
<LordLimecat> ubuntudan: if noone answers, google  or ubuntuguide.com are good resources....id get used to using them
<sdac221x_> is it safe to uncomment the "# Pretty colours" entry in grub file ?
<will> What's KDE?
<sdac221x_> i mean uncomment #color cyan/blue white/blue
<najzlijiji> i have mistyped wrong repository and then it chrashed .. so i removed all of reps... and yet that one that was bugging me is still there.. in /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> ubuntudan: not to pretend I know how to help you, but have you tried another player, like mpg321 (command line)
<kelsin> billymeter: make sure you have the alsa-oss packages installed (I'm not sure if this is it)
<ubuntudan> LordLimecat, lol been all over every doc i could find, this was my last hope hehe
<will> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<billymeter> kelsin: Thanks, I'll check that
<LordLimecat> ubuntudan: what...exactly is happening?
<najzlijiji> so now i have to remove that and put back thos default
<st0n3cutt3r> gyaresu: are you back?
<ubuntudan> soundray, noper, dont know how to do that
<Stormx2> will: please /msg ubotu
<kelsin> billymeter: those games might still use OSS, not also, installing alsa-oss (I thinkt hat's the name) will add the oss-emulation with alsa
<billymeter> kelsin: Alright, just installed that package, I'll test it out now.
<ubuntudan> LordLimecat, My songs started playing really fast, like the play speed was increased, high pitched voices and stuff, happend a while ago cant remember how i fixed it though
<LordLimecat> kelsin: isnt aoss installed by default?
<soundray> ubuntudan: install mpg321 with your favourite package manager and run 'mpg321 filename.mp3'
<oo7> ubuntudan, mess with the input/output in the xmms preferences, also check out amarok as an alternative
<korzen> siema
<st0n3cutt3r> if anyone can help me with these instructions:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29   I would be very grateful
<kelsin> LordLimecat: obviously for him it wasn't, since he just installed it
<LordLimecat> oh :|
<kelsin> LordLimecat: I'm unsure whether in different ubuntu releases it is already installed. If the default Ubuntu desktop doesn't have any apps that use OSS, I bet they would remove it
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Alright, its working
<LordLimecat> kelsin: i dont remember SUCCESSFULLY installing alsa or aoss, but when a doc suggested i use it for firefox to fix flash sound, it was there and worked
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: ok.. cool.  if your DVD playback is real choppy...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<LordLimecat> im usin 6.10, maybe its new
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, just a lil choppy
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: you prolly need to enable DMA
<K3nto> how can i change the rendering for beryl w/o starting it? right now it is at GLX or something and i need it back to Nvidia. every time i start beryl it freezes.
<LordLimecat> st0n3cutt3r: what do you need help withj
<IndyGunFreak> folow the instructions at that link i just sent.
<billymeter> kelsin: Okay, I get a Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ error when running it now
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Thanks for helping me out. Anyway I can make Xine Movie Player my default DVD player of choice? I got another movie player that pops up and I don't want that player
<ubuntudan> LordLimecat, Looking at the time on XMMS, the seconds are going by faster then they should, its going 2 seconds for every REAL second
<hflappy> has anyone had a prob wit vmware-player and can't uninstall it?  dpkg is complaining bout sum --configure prob or sumtin
<K3nto> LordLimecat: do you know?
<|Jason8|> When I put any ubuntu CD in my drive and reboot my computer, the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with the menus.  Well, my keyboard and mouse both stop functioning.  Any idea why?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: i know there's a way to do that, just not sure how... Xine rocks by the way
<st0n3cutt3r> LordLimecat: I just need to know anything that I need to download for it to work, and where to get those things, because I have no internet access with ubuntu at all right now
<mbac> is there a decent graphic boot editor?
<hflappy> so how do i get it to remove completely from aptitude so it don't go thru the vmware-player's --configure process
<colbert> Hello, how can I set VLC to play a certain movie file like .mpg or .avi ??
<oo7> K3nto, start beryl-manager only?
<LordLimecat> K3nto: no, i dont , but i think theres a relationship between glx and nvidia?
<K3nto> yeah
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Then I picked it out myself personally
<LordLimecat> ie, one and the same?
<K3nto> and no bery
<TheVault> :)
<K3nto> not
<LordLimecat> oh, you want to get rid of beryl for now
<kelsin> billymeter: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Quake%203%20Arena&start=10
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: yeah, i think thats what i usually do, cuz it usually opens Totem for me, and I prefer VLC
<mbac> i mean, i'm impulsively just going to edit the grub config with vi but someone told me last night that these gee whiz graphical tools can do a lot these days
<LordLimecat> rightclick the emerald, go to window manager, and select metacity
<oo7> beryl-manager --no-force-window-manager --no-force-decorator
<oo7> maybe
<billymeter> kelsin: Thanks for the link
<kelsin> billymeter: people suggest stuff on that page to solve that error (next time try googling the error :))
<up365> colbert, open the file and change the "open with" to VLC
<TheVault> Yeah, that Totem kinda is a lame player(no offense to the creator, sorry)
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: I don't care for it either, VLC is awesome.
<TheVault> Yeah, VLC is another good one
<TheVault> Use it on windows(oh god, he said windows) and its a excellent player
<kelsin> Totem depends on your gstreamer plugins, once you install a bunch (esp from multiverse and other reps) it's fine
<LordLimecat> TheVault: the most delicious part is multicasting+web client
<Kuba> Gnu C                  4.1.2
<Kuba> Gnu make               3.81
<Kuba> binutils               2.17
<Kuba> util-linux             2.12r
<Kuba> mount                  2.12r
<Kuba> module-init-tools      3.2.2
<K3nto> oo7: thanks that worked
<colbert> up365: Yes, but I must do that everytime, I want to make VLC the default player.. if I double click on the movie it always opens with Totem player :( :(
<Kuba> e2fsprogs              1.39
<Kuba> reiserfsprogs          3.6.19
<Kuba> PPP                    2.4.4
<LordLimecat> kuba
<argetlam> I'm having problems with a new wireless card and ubuntu
<Kuba> Linux C Library        > libc.2.4
<kelsin> !pastebin > Kuba
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: lol, i think my DVD player just crapped out on me...lol
<Kuba> Dynamic linker (ldd)   2.4
<oo7> np
<Kuba> Procps                 3.2.7
<K3nto> !pastebin | Kuba
<Kuba> Net-tools              1.60
<ubotu> Kuba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheVault> lol
<Kuba> Console-tools          0.2.3
<LordLimecat> Kuba!
<Kuba> Sh-utils               5.96
<Kuba> udev                   093
<LordLimecat> -_-
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: it started making a wierd noise yesterday,
<oo7> !kb
<ubotu> While it is common in the computing field to consider 1kB (one kilobyte) = 1024B (1024 bytes), the correct equation, according to standard IEEE 1541, is 1kB = 1000B. On the other hand, 1KiB (one kibibyte) = 1024B  -  Same goes for all multiples
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Says DMA can be dangerious
<Kuba> ok okj:)
<Kuba> sory:)
<LordLimecat> lol
<up365> colbert, I know I'd like to change default player also
<happyface0> how can I install this in just terminal? http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Kuba> are that pockets enough to compile kernel?
<mbac> apparantly the gnome system tool is supposed to have a boot editor
<mbac> whoa
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: i dont know what danger it poses, but i've always enabled it w/o issue(note.. i think my DVD drive is dead..lol)
<argetlam> I looked in the supported list on the wiki says it works out of the box but is not supported in Installed system
<Kuba> are that pockets enough to compile kernel??
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Maybe DMA got hungry lol
<argetlam> Do I have hope of getting it to work or do I need a different card
<IndyGunFreak> maybe
<Halcy0n> Can anyone tell me where apt/synaptic would get its HTTP proxy settings?  Apparently I have an http proxy set somewhere and synaptic keeps trying to use it when I launch it.
<st0n3cutt3r> LordLimecat: can you help me with it?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: like i siad, it was making a wierd noise last night, so its prolly time for a new one
<Kuba> <Halcy0n>
<LordLimecat> st0n3cutt3r: ....lemme check
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yeah maybe, but mines fairly new, bought it last year
<LordLimecat> do you know how to use the terminal?
<Kuba> re that pockets enough to compile kernel?
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Best of all mine is portable
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: now that is good.
<st0n3cutt3r> LordLimecat: I think for the most part all I think I need to get files for is step 2
<DemisM> when you first load ubuntu you get the loading bar with ubuntu on it is there anyway to change or get rid of this?
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Man ubuntu players DVDs better than on Windows
<TheVault> *plays dvds better than Windows
<Shaba1> hello all
<LordLimecat> you should be able to copy-paste those commands into the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: yeah, i really like VLC...
<LordLimecat> apt-get will automagically grab them for you
<TheVault> I am on a Pentium 3 Computer with 256mb of ram and a 20gig HD and my computer is running super fast
<sherdog88> hi, how can I install ubuntu from hdd ? i don't have cdrom. only iso image
<oo7> Halcy0n, Open Synaptic, Settings > Preferences > Network
<TheVault> On windows, the playback skips badly
<colbert> up365:  Okay what we do is right-click the media file, go to Properties and then "open with" and select our player from the list, it will then make it default for all files of that type
<Halcy0n> oo7: yea, it wasn't set in there.  I finally found it.  It was buried in gconf.
<TheVault> I'm a windows guy(oh man, he said windows again) and I'm loving Ubuntu already :)
<recon39> could someone help me with adding permissions to a dvd player
<bjv> does the 6.06 CD include gparted?
<IndyGunFreak>  TheVaultthe key is, when you get frustrated, not to give up.. the answers are there, you just gotta find them
<Shaba1> ok folks
<argetlam> I'm having problems with a new wireless card (Belkin F5D7000 ver 5100) and ubuntu
<argetlam> I looked in the supported list on the wiki says it works out of the box but is not supported in Installed system
<TheVault> *Thevault bows down to Linux but bill gates gives him an evil stare*
<Shaba1> anyone here have any knowlege of ipcop
<cogeno> Kind of
<Shaba1> becasue on that channel no on is answering
<yell0w> bjv, yes
<argetlam> Do I have hope of getting it to work or do I need a different card
<billymeter> kelsin: Thanks I got it to work. I did Google it a few days back and I found the echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct"... thing. It didn't work because I didn't have that package installed. Thanks for the help.
<LordLimecat> the thing about windows, its not customizeable, so ppl like me who like to explore their system have nothin new to do after the first 6 months with xp
<techie> Anyone! How do I make my totem movieplayer read my cdrom?
<TheVault> *TheVault slaps bill gates, and bows down once again to linux*
<kelsin> billymeter: np
<bjv> yell0w: ok. i think i might just reboot then. :o
<LordLimecat> finding new software for xp thats quality is such a chore
<Eclipse75> hello world
<recon39> does anyone know how to add permissions to a dvd player on mythtv
<TheVault> LordLimeCat: You got that right
<yell0w> bjv, don't do anything drastic, hehe
<LordLimecat> however, utorrent, and mirandaIM ARE money :D'
<techie> Everytime i try to play cdrom dvd etcc Totem tell me "No uri to read the cdrom?
<up365> colbert, thanks I'll try that
<LordLimecat> vlc too, but thats linux's first :D
<rlevitin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheVault> techie: thats why just happend to me
<bjv> yell0w: im just trying to resize this fat32 part
<colbert> up365: np, it's working perfect for me :)
<Coffeegrindah> has anyone in here played with the persistant live / USB drive stuff?
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak helped me out on that problem
<whieimhere> I was wondering if by using either XFCE or Enlightenment 17 is there a decrease in the system resource usage in comparison to say the GNOME - Metacity combo?
<_MaPuChE_> can anyone help me... im havin trouble with the instalation of ubuntu 6.10
<recon39> I am using gxine on mythtv and it dont see the dvd
<dg1> What's up _MaPuChE_?
<techie> <TheVault>explain.... did you solve the problem, if so how?
<_MaPuChE_> cant install
<whieimhere> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<joshjosh> _MaPuChE_ What's it saying?
<elomak> hi all !
<dg1> _MaPuChE_: why not?
<oo7> whieimhere, definetly
<_MaPuChE_> nor run live cd
<ucordes> how can i get a square root symbol in openoffice.org writer that comes with ubuntu?
<recon39> needod thanks
<K3nto> LordLimecat: 6 sides now!
<TheVault> techie: Yeah, I went here and followed these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<happyface0> How can I install a .deb package from http in terminal?
<_MaPuChE_> i get to the first raphical menu
<linux_kid> How do I get my Lexmark X2250 Printer to work on my PC?  (the printer is connected to a networked windows xp pc with all the nessscery drivers installed)
<whieimhere> I really liked Enlightenment 17 oo7 is that an increase or decrease?
<DemisM> how do I add some environment variable so that when gdm starts it loads it?
<oo7> decrease
<joshjosh> _MaPuChE_ can you get to the "Start of Install Ubuntu" screen?
<dg1> _MaPuChE_: To start with, type your problem entirely on one line ;) Helps when there's 1k+ people around.
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: thats a really good FAQ to hang on to, shows how to do just about everything
<techie> TheVault... thanks I will give it a try
<AJIEXA> what a program i must use to open "flv" file format ?
<LordLimecat> linux_kid: I've never done this before, but for lack of anyone else answering, i notice that under places, theres a connect to server option
<whieimhere> oo7 and XFCE is an increase?
<LordLimecat> you would probably want to "connect to windows share"
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a problem here. a friend tried running fglrx + beryl a wee bit too hard and he "lost" (don't ask...) his libGL.so.1 file (and now e.g. amarok won't start); now, libGL.so.1 is a symlink to libGL.so.1.2 (both are gone), and both are in the package libgl1-mesa-glx... but that doesn't want to reinstall, complaining that it's "impossible to create a symlink (/usr/lib/libGL.so.1): no such file or directory" anybody any ideas? apart
<rysiek|pl> from obviously copying the file from my system to his...
<Chief> @AJIEXA: vlc
<LordLimecat> from there, dunno
<dimych> Sound doesn't come out after system boot, but all settings in volume controls are correct. After some up/down of sliders (to max position and then back) it starts to work normally. What can be a reason?
<linux_kid> LordLimecat, its a windows pc, so it wont show up as a recongnized printer
<Coffeegrindah> <AJIEXA> you can use VLC
<LordLimecat> oh
<oo7> gnome would use more memory than XFCE
<LordLimecat> sorry then
<whieimhere> Aliexa though it wont give you a timeline slider
<Mythmon> how difficult is it to get steam games (CS:S, HL2, etc) to work under wine?
<TheVault> techie: your welcome. I'm learning things to and whatnot, so its just one step at a time for me
<AJIEXA> Chief:  thx but i can't see video
<apokryphos> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<whieimhere> oo7 and Enlightenment 17 uses more than GNOME?
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I am making a folder in my Google Bookmarks for all these tutorials
<dg1> I'm the same TheVault! :)
<linux_kid> LordLimecat, you tried
<will> Taime1,  where can I get tickets for that widgtres program?
<linux_kid> !lexmark
<Chief> @AJIEXA: the give mplayer a try
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: yeah, mine has about 20 sites in it now..lol
<_MaPuChE_> ok... this is the problem i put the cd in and boot from it... then a screen apears and i click on run or install ubuntu but when itends loading my monitors says out of range 75Khz 60hz and cant go further
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will> Widget.*
<scooterskin> hello
<TheVault> dg1: yuppers. Next thing i'll do is setup my printer
<rysiek|pl> anybody?..
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: yeah I know what you mean
<st0n3cutt3r> can anyone help me understand some instructions for installing a wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<Taime1> i dont know, will, im sorry...
<joshjosh> _MaPuChe_ press F6 at the boot screen and add noapic nolapic to that line
<kelsin> _MaPuChE_: you can use the text install program, it's one of the options from the boot menu, hit f3 or f4 to see what option it is
<jussi01> linux_kid, try www.linuxprinting.org
<Coffeegrindah> does anyone know what to do with the "ubuntu" user after setting up a persistant live USB stick with a new user?
<linux_kid> jussi01 ok
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: usb wifi adapter?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: i don't know if this will help you... but what i do, in case links change,e tc, and its something REALLY useful(like how to configure my TV card)
<whieimhere> If I want the XFCE desktop what package do I install? I do not want o eliminate the GNOME desktop though
<joshjosh> whieimhere: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<st0n3cutt3r> minimec: yes
<megafauna> Hi, how do I download a missing library file? What is the terminal command?>
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: I have a Canon ip1700 printer, know of any install guides on how to get that running?
<_MaPuChE_> ok... ill try... anythin else i should keep in mind?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: i open the file in Opera, and save it as an .mht file(more or less, a snapshot of the website)... and save those useful .mht's with my backups.. :)
<scooterskin> what version would be best to install on a amd 3800 dual core?
<st0n3cutt3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Pinnen> which is the most featureistic msn-client for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: no i really don't, sorry
<|Jason8|> Is it possible to load software off of a kubuntu CD onto an ubuntu system?
<jussi01> Pinnen, amsn
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: plug it in and try iwconfig in a console. You will see if your adapter was recognized.
<Coffeegrindah> <Pinnen> Gaim (IMO)
<Chief> does somebody know, how to add a menu section to grub, which will do a fsck on my /
<_MaPuChE_> ok thx for the help
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Alrighty, i'll see what I can come up with
<whieimhere> JoshJosh Thank you
<st0n3cutt3r> i tried that and it was, but it failed to identify a network
<Flannel> |Jason8|: You mean use the Kubuntu CD as a repository?  Is it an Alternate CD?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: printer support and wireless support, might be two of Linux's bigger drawbacks.
<jussi01> |Jason8|, yes
<Pinnen> jussi01: Coffeegrindah: ok, tnx.. will try them out later then :)
<|Jason8|> That's possible?
<|Jason8|> Wicked.
<joshjosh> wheimhere: When you restart x you'll have to click settings and choose your desktop from there
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I had a nightmare with my Broadcom 43xx on my laptop(but got it working)
<Flannel> |Jason8|: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same distro, just with different WMs
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: yeah, i'm scared to try wireless just yet...like is aid yesterda, i spent 17hrs on dual monitors..lol
<whieimhere> joshjosh Thanks
<joshjosh> no prob
<Flannel> Chief: you want to touch /forcefsck then reboot
<oo7> fear not, a unified wireless subsystem went into the mm kernel recently, so linux may use it soon
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Wow
<oo7> s/linux/linus
<joshjosh> indygunfreak: It's not too hard. I have the horrid dell 1390 card and I got it working in about an hour...
<Uggggg> I finally got my scanner working
<TheVault> oo7: That sounds like good news about wireless :D
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: here's the crappy part, i had it set up in an hour, ...
<linux_kid> How do i find out what PCL version my printer uses?
<Uggggg> I had to extract firmware from the windows driver to do it
<Uggggg> LOL
<IndyGunFreak> i just couldn't get it set up like I wanted it set up.
<|Jason8|> Flannel, can I upgrade ubuntu breezy with kubuntu dapper?  I really like KDE
<joshjosh> indygunfreak: But ActuallyI could've done it in 15 minutes if i would've just restarted after modprobe ndiswrapper hah
<IndyGunFreak> i hosed my xorg.conf at leat 60x..lol
<Chief> @Flannel: thx
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: I know what your saying.
<jussi01> linux_kid, which printer is it?
<joshjosh> jason8: Update normally then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oo7> linux_kid, linuxprinting.org!
<linux_kid> jussi01, lexmark x2250
<IndyGunFreak> joshjosh: i had it set up in no time, it was getting it set how i wanted it, and i kept screwing up xorg.conf..lol
<linux_kid> oo7 they called it a paperweight
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: ok. In gnome you can configure your device in the network settings in the settings menu.
<Flannel> |Jason8|: If you don't want ubuntu, yeah.  You'll want to remove ubuntu, install kubuntu, then upgrade.  Or remove ubuntu, upgrade, then install kubuntu.  And, this only works with the Altenrate CD, Desktop CD can't be used as a repository
<linux_kid> oo7, but i still need it to work
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: My laptop is my baby, I do all my linux testing on my desktop, and when I feel i have mastered everything or enough to call it my primary OS, then I will
<joshjosh> indygunfreak: I gotcha on that. I keep screwing my xorg.conf up trying to get my resolution correct
<prepuzio> good evening. getting crazy with wpasupplicant. works very well hand launched but for some reason does not start automatically. /etc/default/wpasupplicant has the ENABLED=1 and OPTIONS="-i ath0 -D madwifi -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B" lines. Any ideas please please please ????
<oo7> shitty
<jussi01> linux_kid, it probably is then
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: There is also a network-manager-applet for the taskbar.
<IndyGunFreak> joshjosh: yeah, fortunately, i've always been a backup freak, so even if i had to erase and reinstall, i'm almost always ready
<linux_kid> jussi01, but i still need it, and a while ago someone told me it supported pcl
<joshjosh> indygunfreak: HAh. YOu have better habits than me. I'm a loose cannon on this thing
<IndyGunFreak> joshjosh: lol
<joshjosh> st0n3cutt3r: Have you been in here all night?
<TheVault> joshjosh: patients has its rewards
<TheVault> joshjosh: I would know
<LordLimecat> er....i just installed mythTV, and its askin gor the mysql password?
<|Jason8|> Flannel, what's the difference between the Alternate CD and the Desktop CD?  I just have one CD, I assume that's the desktop CD
<LordLimecat> i do not recall setting one
<joshjosh> TheVault: Yeah. I need to learn that haha
<darkcommon> Its my mainboard "MSI K8MM3" compatible with Beryl or XGL/Compiz
<kelsin> |Jason8|: the easiest way to get kbuntu, is like the first response said, upgrade to ubuntu dapper the normal way, and then install the kubuntu-desktop packages
<Coffeegrindah> how would I go about adding a USB drive as a bootable option for my local install of GRUB, that is, I've got GRUB On my ThumbDrive, I just need my local install to point to a boot record on my usb drive
<prepuzio> why does the wpasupplicant package does NOT install an /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant script ???
<Flannel> |Jason8|: the Desktop CD is the liveCD, it's just a disk image (and that's how it installs, by copying the image), the Alternate CD is the textmode installer, it installs by installing all the packages from it's local repository (on the CD)
<TheVault> joshjosh: lol. When I was setting up wireless(using the live cd on my laptop) boy I was cussing left and right at it cause it would not work. Then finally, I used a differ method and it worked
<oo7> LordLimecat, you'll probaby want to get familar with mysql, and an easy way is to install apache+php+phpmyadmin, phpmyadmin being a web interface for creating the database, creating users, setting permissions to local users only, etc...you'll probably want apache for other things on mythtv (ie, mythweb)
<|Jason8|> Okay, tahnks a lot
<darkcommon> Flannel the ALTERNATE is an CD for update ubuntu, nostle
<joshjosh> TheVault: Same here. I had that with sabayon 3.26...Then I full installed, did everything, got mad it didn't work...restarted it and everything was fine.
<Flannel> darkcommon: er... What?
<joshjosh> TheVault: Sabayon is a hog though, so I switched to ubuntu yet again
<oo7> LordLimecat, but if you didn't set one, i bet you have local access without a password, so username = root, password is just blank/null
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: well, i figured out my DVD problem wasn't my DVD player at all, when I tried MythTV, it seems it screwed up my Codecs.. i just re-installed them, and now its working
<BrendanM> Wireless support is probably the single biggest shortcoming of Linux
<darkcommon> its an CD for update Ubuntu. mostly
<LordLimecat> alright
<TheVault> joshjosh: I'm only good in Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> drive is still clicking though, so its on its way to the pc graveyard
<LordLimecat> yea, sigh, ill have to learn apache :(
<Flannel> darkcommon: no it's not.  It's an install CD, and can be used to upgrade.
<prepuzio> ok guys see that my wpasupplicant problems are too tough for you 8-) 8-) good night then !
<TheVault> joshjosh: Kubuntu is good but I know where most things are at in Ubuntu
<LordLimecat> dont look forward to it, websites just never got my fancy :(
<con-man> IndyGunFreak: clicking hard drive? thats never good
<eck> LordLimecat: apache is pretty sanely configured, it shouldn't be too hard
<darkcommon> its best to use the Desktop disc to install P
<oo7> just install apache, there's not much to configure unless you want a custom setup
<IndyGunFreak> con-man: clicking dvd drive actually... just as bad..lol
<globe> Has anybody any experience with NFS?
<IndyGunFreak> con-man: i dont' mess with clicking hard drives, i jus replace them, cuz they always seem to go bad when you least suspect it.
<Coffeegrindah> anyone good with GRUB?
<arrenlex> !anyone | Coffeegrindah
<Flannel> !anyone | Coffeegrindah
<ubotu> Coffeegrindah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prepuzio> please, is anyone reading me ? just want to make shure gaim is working properly, thanks.
<TheVault> I HATE GRUB! It was a nightmare when I had no clue on what I was doing
<IndyGunFreak> !supergrubdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrubdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> prepuzio: yes we see you
<eck> grub is the best
<TheVault> I'm going to get me some grub lol
<arrenlex> TheVault: Do you see something wrong with "I hate it because I don't know what I was doing"? xD
<Flannel> prepuzio: yep
<IndyGunFreak> Coffeegrindah: sorry, i suck wth Grub, if it wasn't for the fact Ubuntu does it automatically, i'd be lost..lol
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: lol, later
<scooterskin> hello, can anyone tell me which version would be best to install edgy or dapper?
<prepuzio> thank you Flannel
<xf00f> System->Preferences->Network Proxy probably
<IndyGunFreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<eck> Coffeegrindah: what is your question, i will see if i can help
<oo7> edgy = newer packages, but less stable, while dapper = stable packages, but not necessarily the newest
<Coffeegrindah> hate to repeat a big question again, but i need it to point to the boot record on my USB drive, My machine won't natively do it
<TheVault> arrenlex: When I first dual booted, I had no clue about ubuntu at the time, so when I deleted the linux partitions, grub did not let me boot back into Windows....but I know how to fix all that now, but it was a nightmare
<Uggggg> anyone know how to make links I click in xchat open with firefox instead of terminal
<eck> Coffeegrindah: if your bios cannot see the usb drive, neither can grub
<scooterskin> thx
<admin__> I need help installing Tor
<IndyGunFreak> Tor?
<arrenlex> !tor
<eck> (it is in the grub documentation)
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<admin__> This guide: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/02/how-to-install-tor-privoxy-kubuntu-606-610/
<Uggggg> goodluck andmin
<oo7> Uggggg, good question
<Uggggg> I just use my windows box
<globe> um...I set up an NFS share on a Ubuntu computer to dump a hard drive from a laptop running Ubuntu live.  I can connect to the share and I can write to it, but I can't move files from the mounted harddrive to the network because of user permissions. Any ideas how I can accomplish this?
<st0n3cutt3r> minimec: I'm not sure how to do any of that, sorry about the delay I have college stuff to deal with
<Uggggg> it was too much trouble to get tor working in ubuntu
<Coffeegrindah> my bios "can" but won't for some reason..  it;s odd It says it will boot from a USB device, just not flashdrives
<IndyGunFreak> Uggggg: whats it do?
<Uggggg> TOR?
<Uggggg> *_*
<st0n3cutt3r> joshjosh: no, I went to bed like 8 hours ago, got up and started at it again 2 hours ago
<admin__> said I need to comment out: logfile logfile and jarfile jarfile how do I do this?
<Uggggg> tor.eff.org
<Barbalander> i have problem with xorg. It freezes and looks like LSD drugs. Then the computer reboots.
* st0n3cutt3r is afk
<gio> it
<eck> Coffeegrindah: are you trying to put grub on your hard drive and have it boot from the flash drive, or putting it on the flash drive itself?
<Flannel> Uggggg: You can install Tor easily (it's in universe)
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi, I wanted to know whether it is safe to shrink NTFS partitions using the Ubuntu installer
<gio> italy
<ncaller> Is there a package to install vmware-server with or only player?
<Flannel> !it | gio
<ubotu> gio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Uggggg> not the latest version
<Uggggg> like 10 year old versions
<Uggggg> maybe
<gays> If i buy a domain, what else do it need to get it to point to my dedicated server? =p
<oo7> gays: dns
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ncaller> so best to just go download it
<oo7> see afraid.org
<gays> oo7: Ok, do they provide it for free?
<kelsin> admin__: that guide tells you to edit some files (it uses vim, you can use gedit) and then comment some lines, it depends on the format of those files you're editing. It should be pretty easy to figure out what the comment format is
<oo7> yes
<oo7> or you can setup your own
<Coffeegrindah> ech: well I've actually have it on my thumbdrive (installed at work) I need my local grub, to point to that
<kelsin> admin__: if that guide is confusing to you, Tor is probably not something you need to mess with
<gays> oo7: ok thanks :D
<eck> gays: some registrars will do it for you
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: is there anyway to fix the choppy playback of flash videos? Like when I am on youtube, its all choppy
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: The next time you start your gnome session you should have a new applet in the taskbar, where you can configure your device.
<Uggggg> tor is easy to install and setup in windows
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: I don't know, i've never had that problem.
<arrenlex> TheVault: 7 or 9?
<TheVault> 9
<Uggggg> I just use vnc to remotely use it via a win2k box
<TheVault> arrenlex: I have nine
<Flannel> Uggggg: no, they're not old.
<admin__> ok, but I don't see the "logfile logfile" nor the "jarfile jarfile" string
<oo7> gays: to be honest, i personally know that afraid.org has a vuln and a select few can create or edit any entries to any domains hosted at afraid.org
<MalfermitaKodo> no one can tell me about that?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: Flash works fine for me.
<Uggggg> hahah
<eck> Coffeegrindah: you only need grub in one place, either on your hard drive or on the flash drive (there is no need to chainload it)
<Uggggg> yeah they are
<Uggggg> i just checked
<kelsin> admin__: pastebin the file you're editing
<Uggggg> like min 4 versions behind
<kelsin> !pastebin > admin__
<Flannel> Uggggg: Edgy has 0.1.1.23 and Dapper has 0.1.0.16, Those are right on schedule for when they were released
<eck> Coffeegrindah: i would try just booting off the flash drive, since that is a bit easier
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Hmmm, maybe its my computer
<Coffeegrindah> eck i cant
<gays> Ok, but i bought a domain from godaddy, i selected paypal. but i havent paid anything for it yet. How long time does it take before i get a confirmation mail? =\
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: maybe...
<Coffeegrindah> thats why I'm here
<Coffeegrindah> :)
<oo7> gays: 2 minutes maybe
<Uggggg> running an older tor client is just asking for trouble
<zcat[1] > how do I "repair" having used the nvidia installer? I've tried to delete them manually, and reinstall nvidia-glx, restricted-modules and xserver-xorg-nv but when I reboot I still have to manually modprobe nvidia before I can get X to start and most of the time it still won't run properly. At the moment I'm using the 'nv' driver.
<eck> Coffeegrindah: well, it's an issue that you have to work out with your bios :-)
<TheVault> No offense, but paypal SUX
<Flannel> Uggggg: Ubuntu freezes the versions of any software it's released with.  After that, only bugfixes and security patches are backported
<IndyGunFreak> i hate paypal
<Uggggg> lol if then...
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: They shut down my account for no apparent reason
<gays> oo7: Hmm, i ordered for a few hours ago. But after i setup the billing agreement it said "Order is already placed" or something =\
<Uggggg> its a feature to run old versions not a bug
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: well, my reasons for not liking them, are really political(they are rabidly antigun, along with Ebay)/...
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: My friend had the same problem
<Flannel> Uggggg: you'd want to check the changelogs to see what bugs have been fixed.  If the subsequent releases are all just bugfixes, then in theory, the versions in dapper and edgy are identical to the newest release
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: does this video work
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgZQ_It0weI
<billymeter> gays: I had my domain up and running from them in about 10 minutes after I paid
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Lemme try
<Coffeegrindah> eck: but if I can just point it to the kernel on /dev/sdb1 then I could bypass the secondary GRUB couldn't I?
<kiran> Hi, I'm using edgy on a Dell inspiron 6400 with ATI X1400, but just can't find a way to install my drivers, could someone help me plz?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: thats my favorite youtube video ever...lol
<TheVault> I LOVE THAT VIDEO INDYGUNFREAK
<TheVault> its funny and true
<IndyGunFreak> hd
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<st0n3cutt3r> minimec: how can I do that if I am not connected to the internet in the first place?
<Coffeegrindah> eck; I need it on the flash drive to boot remotely, but I need it locally to well.. boot
<eck> Coffeegrindah: yes, in theory you could, but i doubt it will work if you can't boot from the device itself; to do so you would need to make sure you have it as a grub device, instructions to do that are here: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html
<admin__> logfile= http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8670/
<gays> billymeter: Hmm, maybe i did something wrong. I had a hard time registring an account =P I think ill try again=P
<Uggggg> http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<aschwo> hey, i've got some problems getting ubuntu to recognize my SATA HD on a 965p chipset mobo, can anyoen help me out?
<eck> Coffeegrindah: basically you need to make sure grub can see the device when you're in a grub shell, and make sure there is a device mapped to it
<billymeter> gays: I'd suggest checking oyur Paypal account to see if the payment went through
<Coffeegrindah> eck: cool I'll check it out ..
<Coffeegrindah> thanks
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: Ok. There is a network-setting in your settings menu. There you should see the new wireless device.
<billymeter> gays: If it did, try talking to the customer service folks
<linux_kid> How do i find the version of pcl on a windows printer?
<TheVault> keep seeing this thing jumping up and down lol
<teeL> ops didnt notice the nick >.<
<eck> Coffeegrindah: especially look at section 7.4.2
<renu> hey people, i wanna upgrade from dapper to edgy, but the update manager doesn't show me that there is a needed update (and i don't wanna do it in the terminal as there are warnings that can mess up the comp)... so what do you recommend me? is it ok if i wait for the stable version of feisty?
<Coffeegrindah> already there :)
<teeL> billymeter: I didnt get to any paypal confirmation or anything like that.. ill try support.
<st0n3cutt3r> minimec: I can see the wireless device and even configure it, but it can't find the network for some reason :/
<renu> anybody? :d
<billymeter> teeL: You should be able to log in and view your account history. If you see that GoDaddy charged you, then well they have your money. If not, then maybe something happened and you have to do another transaction.
<mdasilva> yo
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Mac killed my inner child LOL
<Remorse_> hi
<Flannel> renu: gksu "update-manager -c"
<billymeter> I <3 Macintosh
<Uggggg> I just got openoffice 2.1 working... the fonts don't look like squiggles anymore  YAY!!!!
<Flannel> renu: Since Dapper is a LTS, it won't nag you about Edgy unless you ask (with the -c)
<TheVault> uggggg: Congrats
<renu> Flannel, that's what I did, but then i get a message saying my system is up to date
<jexdawg> how can i configure the mplayer plug-in to play .wmvs, quicktime files, and files other than just flash, which is all it handles now? basically, where can i edit what the mplayer plugin handles? please help, its a huge pain not being able to stream any file type that isn't flash.
<mdasilva> out of interest
<Remorse_> unsure
<Uggggg> jex automatix will install all the crud
<Flannel> renu: you didn't add the -c probably
<Uggggg> even though everyone here will tell you it will kill your rig
<arrenlex> jexdawg: mplayerplug-in doesn't handle flash. o_O
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: lol.. i know, its hilarious
<Flannel> Uggggg: please don't recommend automatix here.
<renu> Flannel, but i did :)
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: you will not find any network with this. you may want to search a network on a console with the appropriate tool. one moment please ...
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: But I can relate to that video
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jexdawg> well, i'm a liar, i coudln't remember exactly what it does play so i said flash. anyways, haha, it still doesn't play .wmvs and i'd like it too.
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: really?.. i never used a mac
<renu> i typed in the terminal sudo upadate manager -c -d
<teeL> billymeter: Nope, its not in the history..
<Uggggg> !worksforeveryone
<Uggggg> haha
<IndyGunFreak> !justworks
<coshx> is there a good tutorial/wiki for writing a deb package for ubuntu? been searching google, but the ones i've found seem out of date.
<arrenlex> jexdawg: go to about:plugins in firefox and pastebin the entire page, please.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justworks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I use one everyday at school for my Multimedia Class
<arrenlex> !pastebin | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joshjosh> gstreamer lets you play wmv
<jexdawg> ok
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: iwspy is the tool.
<TheVault> Only thing I like about the Mac is the Dock
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<admin__> thx
<joshjosh> TheVault: HAH!
<IndyGunFreak> i gues everything has to have some redeeming qualities.
<billymeter> teeL: Then the transaction most likely didn't go through. Try registering it again.
<TheVault> joshjosh: What?
<IndyGunFreak> Uggggg: do you use automatix?
<kelsin> coshx: the best place I found is the New Maintainers Guide on the debian documentation page. Still, deb's been around so long it's tough to find a good basic guide :-(
<joshjosh> TheVault: There's alot of things to like about the mac. I hate the dock personally
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: iwspy eth0 or so ...
<Uggggg> yes on over 20 machines
<coshx> kelsin: thanks. i'll check it out.
<Uggggg> no problems
<Flannel> renu: er, no -d, that's if you're on edgy and wan to upgrade to feisty (while still unstable).  You should use gksu not sudo, but I don't think that'd cause the problem.  I don't know.
<joshjosh> TheVault: I'd rather use object dock in XP than the mac dock
<TheVault> joshjosh: Like I was reading, some people like the dock, others hate it
<teeL> billymeter: Ok =)
<BrendanM> oh yeah, TheVault, did you get your dock working?
<Uggggg> everyone I know who runs ubuntu in the real world uses it
<st0n3cutt3r> minimec: just type that into the terminal?
<Uggggg> unless they want to spend 20 hours configging stupid stuff in the cli
<joshjosh> TheVault: Which dock you trying to use?
<Flannel> Uggggg: Good for you.  Please do not recommend it here.
<TheVault> BrendanM: I have not a clue how to set it up
<Uggggg> lol
<jexdawg> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8671/ <- my about:plugins
<TheVault> joshjosh: nothing at the moment, just made a new panel with the "Look alike feel" but no magification thing on the right of my screen
<renu> Flannel, I have edgy cd, and I could upadet from the cd, but I'm afraid that the programs on the cd are not latest versions compared to what I have on my laptop (with usual updates for dapper)... so do you think such an update would make sense...?
<minimec> st0n3cutt3r: I have to correct myself type iwlist eth0 scanning
<joshjosh> TheVault: You try gdesklets? They have a toolbar launcher
<Uggggg> flannel I throw down the gauntlet to you... show me one instance of a killed system (other than nvidia drivers)  by the newest build of automatix2
<IndyGunFreak> Uggggg: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy   thats a better place to send them
<sacater> i doubt it. but has anyone got a server they dont use, or care little about, if they do i am looking to use for free by remote, root would be prefered
<arrenlex> jexdawg: remove the totem-mozilla package and everything will magically work for you.
<IndyGunFreak> Uggggg: i've not even had issues with the Nvidia Driver, but thats another issue.
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: ubuntuguide isn't safe either.  (it wasnt, then it was, it is't again), send them to the wiki.
<Barbalander> when i start xorg i get fanzy colors fading all over the screen. Then my computer reboots. I've used nvidia-config.
<TheVault> joshjosh: thats not the same. I want it where I put my mouse over the icons, it does what the mac dock does
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i don't know, i've had no issues with that wiki, and i always give it to folks
<joshjosh> TheVault; The toolbar launcher has magnification, but it looks stupid. Sounds like you want something like kiba
<joshjosh> TheVault: What vers of ubuntu you running?
<TheVault> joshjosh: 6.06
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: It's canon fr this channel again, not to use ubuntuguide anymore
<jexdawg> i used automatix to install mplayer and several codecs - perhaps that constitutes the majority of my problem. should i uninstall them all (with automatix?) and just redo it via terminal?
<renu> Flannel, I've just tried with gksu, but the same shit happens again :(
<slew> is there a way to get a nifty little shadow behind the windows in gnome?
<joshjosh> TheVault: Well, kiba's a bit tricky and you have to have beryl installed to use it...
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Did you hear what I said?
<Flannel> renu: pastebin your sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: first i've saw that
<jexdawg> nope... sorry, i'll search for it
<coshx> slew: beryl or the other xgl wm
<arrenlex> (13:47:10) arrenlex: jexdawg: remove the totem-mozilla package and everything will magically work for you.
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i've linked it a bazillion times
<slew> coshx, neither
<BrendanM> There's a ton of docks out there: http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<TheVault> joshjosh: Well I don't have beryl installed nor do I think my graphics card could handel that
<jexdawg> how does one go about removing the totem-mozilla package? (sorry, noob)
<joshjosh> TheVault: Alright. Try the gdesklets toolbar launcher
<arrenlex> !synaptics | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<arrenlex> !synaptic | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Sorry, you want the second link. Typo.
<renu> Flannel, what was the link for that?
<Flannel> !paste | renu
<ubotu> renu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jexdawg> i know how to use synaptic. alright, i'll give it a try, thanks arrenlex
<TheVault> BreandanM: I seen that url but I did not think you could download that
<TheVault> Don't know where to download it
<renu> ok, thanks, ubotu!
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Use synaptic to remove totem-mozilla.
<joshjosh> TheVault: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<TheVault> joshjosh: wheres the homepage of gdesklets
<joshjosh> It's basically a widget engine for gnome.
<admin__> how do restart a process?
<Flannel> admin__: which one?
<teeL> billymeter: Should i register as Private or Public?
<admin__> privoxy
<joshjosh> it seems to be down at the moment
<TheVault> nvm found the homepage of it
<BrendanM> TheVault, sure why couldn't you download it?
<Flannel> admin__: usually its a script in /etc/init.d/
<billymeter> teeL: The domain name? Is it refering to the Whois information?
<admin__> is it easier to just restart the computer?
<globe> is it possible to give myself permission to mount & umount remote nfs shares?  I can only mount them as root and only access them as user (which I cant because they were mounted as root)
<TheVault> BrendanM: where is the download link, Don't see it
<kelsin> admin__: you're guide tells you: sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart
<renu> Flannel, it's on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8675/
<jexdawg> arrenlex, when i choose to uninstall totem-mozilla, synaptic says that i must also remove: ubuntu-desktop .... that seems kind of important, no?
<BrendanM> TheVault, here's a forum thread by somebody who installed it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570
<teeL> billymeter: I think its the whois information. But it just says: Private or Public
<TheVault> Thanks
<dg1> Back later :) Good luck TheVault!
<BrendanM> Here's for the other one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351281
<admin__> how do I copy text from this program?
<arrenlex> !ubuntu-desktop | jexdawg
<ubotu> jexdawg: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Codpair> um...is this where i can get help? my computer wont start without using live cd
<billymeter> teeL: That's up to you. It's asking if it will put your personal information in the Whois database, or if you want to keep it private you'll register it through Domains By Proxy and it'll hide your personal information.
<kelsin> admin__: what is "this program"
<TheVault> Thanks guys for all the help, but I gotta go
<TheVault> Thanks once again :)
<Flannel> Codpair: what error do you get? (what have you done so far to your computer?)
<kelsin> admin__: from most X programs you can select the text, then middle click where you want to paste
<admin__> Konversation
<Codpair> my windows got really corrupted so i pulled out the linux
<Codpair> (first time user)
<teeL> billymeter: Ok, the private one is cheaper, and i dont need my personal information in the whois database =p But when i press Private it just adds the private domain, do i have to remove the other one?
<Codpair> i installed it
<LordLimecat> someone mentioned i should grab php, phpmyadmin, and apache
<rlevitin> im having issues in dapper with gaim 2.0 suddenly closing at random intervals
<c1|freaky> I just love kubuntu ;D (i dont like gnome that much)
<admin__> but every time someone replies the text gets deselected.
<Uggggg> anyone know a program to extract email from thunderbird on windows and import it to thunderbird on ubuntu?
<Codpair> and now when i try to start the cpu i get an error 18
<LordLimecat> which php?  i see php-mysql4 is installed, but php5 is available .0
<billymeter> teeL: I'm not quite sure what you're asking.
<Jvik> My desktop has disappeared. The wallpaper is gone. When i try to use Places -> HDD1 i get the message :"There is no act associated to this location". Not sure if its exactly that it would be in english, because i have norwegian ubuntu.
<Jvik> What the heck is wronge
<n-iCe-> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jvik> wrong *
<jexdawg> arrenlex, sorry for all the questions, but i just uninstalled totem-mozilla and ubuntu-desktop. afterwards, i went to reinstall ubunut-desktop and it says other changes must occur, including the installation of totem-mozilla. seems like i'm running in circles?
<teeL> billymeter: Ok, i'll just take the public one ^^
<Flannel> Uggggg: Mozilla has instructions on copying stuff over
<rlevitin> I compiled it from source, and i need help with either fixing the crashing issue or uninstalling a source compiled program...
<Jvik> Same message if i try to go places -> desktop
<Flannel> renu: I don't know.  Looks like everything is in order.  You probably don't want to upgrade though, automatix is liable to break your system on upgrade.
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Don't reinstall ubuntu-desktop.
<jexdawg> alright. i imagine its not vital then?
<Flannel> renu: actually, update-manager could be seeing the third party packages and refusing to upgrade... but, I don't know if it'd do that.
<renu> Flannel, yes, that's what I'm afarid of too :d You think I should wait then for feisty?
<arrenlex> jexdawg: It's a metapackage. It depends on other packages so you can install ubuntu-desktop rather than installing 5000 packages that ubuntu actually consists of. It itself doesn't actually contain anything.
<Flannel> renu: Feisty won't be any better (unlessyou were planning on installing Feisty clean).  To upgrade to feisty, you'd still have to upgrade through edgy.
<jexdawg> arrenlex: ah! okay, got it. thanks.
<rlevitin> how do i uninstall packages compiled from source?
<LordLimecat> nvm -_-
<triumas> labas
<admin__> is there any way to copy text off Konversation? there must be an easily way
<Jvik> My desktop has disappeared. The wallpaper is gone. When i try to use Places -> HDD1 i get the message :"There is no act associated to this location". Not sure if its exactly that it would be in english, because i have norwegian ubuntu. Same message if i enter Places -> Desktop. What is wrong? Please help me
<arrenlex> rlevitin: execute make uninstall in the source directory. In the future, use checkinstall.
<Codpair> dose anyone know what error 18 is?
<arrenlex> !checkinstall | rlevitin
<ubotu> rlevitin: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<teeL> billymeter: Im about to checkout now, but godaddy asks for "New PayPal Information. Please enter in a friendly name to identify this PayPal account: " I dont know what to type there
<Flannel> rlevitin: make uninstall (if possible), otherwise delete all the files it installed.
<renu> Flannel, and what if I update from the cd I have already? do you think that would be the best solution maybe?
<billymeter> teeL: I think you put in your paypal username there.
<teeL> ok
<Flannel> renu: do you have the Desktop CD or the Altenrate CD?
<rlevitin> Flannel: i dunno every file it installed
<eck> Jvik: try entering 'mount' and seeing if the disk is mounted
<rlevitin> and i think i deleted the source files once i compiled it :S
<illriginal> Hey guys, how come my character map doesn't have the n with the ~ above it? That's a hispanic/latin character
<renu> i have a desktop one at the moment, but i can easily download the other one, if you that that'd be better
<Flannel> rlevitin: you'll have to grab the source again.  This is why we use package management ;)
<arrenlex> rlevitin: That's why you use checkinstall =P
<Jvik> eck, is that the problem when i even cant find the desktop ?
<kelsin> ussually compiles programs go into /usr/local (instead of /usr to keep /usr only system packages)
<rlevitin> Flannel: thanks
<rlevitin> arrenlex: thanks
<Markok765> NO PROBLEM
<Ippatsu> Hi all! I'm using 6.10 and I have a problem with audacity: it doesn't show any text (screenshot: http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2693/adacityym2.png ). I had the same problem also while installing Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, so I suppose it's a problem with libwxgtk - has anyone an idea on how I could fix it? Or: how can I restore *all* ubuntu fonts?
<renu> Flannel,  i have a desktop one at the moment, but i can easily download the other one, if you that that'd be better (forgot to lighten you :)
<jexdawg> arrenlex: i love you. i think mplayer is a pretty annoying and crappy plugin and poor replacement for windows media player and quicktime and stuff, but at least it works now. it still has to completely buffer before streaming, but at least it finally works. thanks a lot.
<eck> Jvik: if you split up your install over more than one partition/device then if one of those goes away it could cause problems like that
<Flannel> renu: I don't think it'd help anyway, probably the same issue you have now.  What you might want to do is check out launchpad.net for bugs in update-manager.  Someone might have had this same thing, and a workaround is available, or whatnot (or an explanation)
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Don't be mean to mplayer. It owns my soul.
<illriginal> Hey guys, how come my character map doesn't have the n with the ~ above it? That's a hispanic/latin character
<Jvik> eck; i only use one partition
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Shouldn't have to buffer completely. Can you right-click on a movie, go to preferences, and make a screenshot for me?
<eck> Jvik: weird -- maybe you have filesystem corruption? look in /lost+found
<Codpair> um...i cant start my comp w/o the live cd...i get an error every time i try
<renu> ok, thanks Flannel!
<gio_> italy
<Jvik> eck; i can give you ssh access if you want to take a look
<green_> hi flannel, do u know how to configure k3b so it will erase dvd-rw's?
<Flannel> Codpair: error 18 is "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS", What's the layout of your partitions?
<eck> Jvik: that is not necessary, just try sudo ls -la /lost+found/
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i change the rights on a HDD (read, write etc) via a  command prompt?
<eck> Jvik: if you can't open a terminal switch to a VT with ctrl-alt-f1
<jexdawg> it is the devil, but the devil is hip, so its all good. anywho, why exactly was totem-mozilla bringing my video playing abilities to its knees?
<rlevitin> arrenlex: checkinstall before i use make install? or instead of?
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: what filesystem?
<kelsin> Ippatsu: you aren't connecting with vnc are you?
<Comrade-Sergei> eck fat32
<arrenlex> rlevitin: Instead of. It makes a .deb package for you, which is then installed.
<Jvik> eck,  can enter terminal
<Codpair> flannel:i dont know, when i installed, i just said erase the hard drive
<Ippatsu> kelsin: no, I'm not using vnc
<arrenlex> rlevitin: ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall
<jexdawg> sure arrenlex, one second
<Jvik> eck, http://hashbin.com/2c8.html
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: it is an option when you mount the filesystem, the details are in the mount man page (i think basically you have to mount it with uid=something)
<Comrade-Sergei> eck its already mounted can i change it now?
<eck> Jvik: it doesn't look like that is the case
<globe> exit
<eck> Jvik: i am not sure what the problem is, sorry
<Flannel> Codpair: hmm.  Right, that shouldn't be an issue then, if you just let the installer take care of it.  Well, except that it obviously is.
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: you have to do something like mount -o remount,uid=something /mnt/fat32
<teeL> billymeter: Oh, its working now :D But is it possible to set up reverse dns to my dedicated server for free? =p
<Markok765> How much FASTER will ubuntu be than a 2000 pro install?
<Codpair> flannel:it happens while my computer is doing something like GRUB i think
<Flannel> renu: another place you might look would be the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<eck> Markok765: if it is, probably not much faster
<Shinoda> would anyone have any idea why sudo alsactl store 0 doesn't do its job between reboots (ie, snd settings are always reset)? it used to, but i experimented a bit with 2 cards and now it doesn't (and yes, 0 is the correct card index). tia for any help
<illriginal> Hey guys, how come my character map doesn't have the n with the ~ above it? That's a hispanic/latin character
<Markok765> eck: its a 226mhz with 64m ram laptop
<eck> Markok765: it will be slow no matter what :-)
<Comrade-Sergei> eck yea i changed that to mount -o remount,uid=something /HDD and it didnt do anything...
<billymeter> teeL: I'm not sure if GoDaddy supports that or not. Might have to try using a service at DynDns.com or equivalent
<eck> Markok765: _maybe_ you can load X + fluxbox without swapping, but good luck launching any apps that are useful to you
<teeL> billymeter: Ah ok, ill try dyndns. Thanks for helping :)
<arrenlex> !xubuntu | Markok765
<ubotu> Markok765: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<billymeter> teeL: No problem.
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: look at the mount point and see if the ownership of files has changed
<PocketIRC> I have an external Usb-harddrive. which format should I use on it if I want to use it in A)ubuntu or B)ubuntu and winxp
<Sonderblade> illriginal: maybe because it is two characters
<Comrade-Sergei> eck its still root
<eck> arrenlex: 64 MB is not even close to enough for xubuntu
<arrenlex> PocketIRC: fat32
<Flannel> Codpair: yeah, that's a GRUB error.  Since youre obviously in reinstalling mode... try reinstalling, when asked about partitioning, create a small one (~50MB) for /boot and then a second one for the rest (/)
<HymnToLife> PocketIRC, ext3
<jexdawg> arrenlex: my mplayer preferences --> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d148/whytfnot/Screenshot-mplayerplug-inconfigurat.png
<illriginal> Oh windows it's just a character.
<Markok765> arrenlex: i have tried that, and it wont let me connect to the internet. ubuntu works on my 3ghz with 1GB ram machine very well
<illriginal> LIke I said that character is used in both spanish and latin.
<illriginal> it's just 1 character.
<Codpair> ok, ill try that
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: check that it took properly by just issuing the mount command
<Flannel> Codpair: just make sure that the /boot is the first partition on the drive (hda1)
<kelsin> illriginal: I found it by selecting "By Unicode BlocK" from View and then looking in the Latin-1 Supplement block
<cedric30> ? I have a big problem, I had to shut down my computer badly and now gnome is very long too start and all the windows i open are long too, I had some errors on my disk using fsck and now I have no error but it is ever long
<cedric30> ?
<eck> illriginal: can you enter it without going through the character map, e.g. with copy and paste?
<PocketIRC> <arrenlex> why?
<Markok765> Can you launch ubuntu from a usb drive?
<illriginal> wait.. kelsin it's in the character map? and select unicode block?
<PocketIRC> <HymnToLife> why ext3?
<cedric30> Someone have ever had this prob?
<Coffeegrindah> Markok765 yes ..
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: no, just 'mount'
<Comrade-Sergei> Markok765 yes if your mobo supports it
<illriginal> YES!!!!
<cusco> Markok765: if your bios supports booting from a usb flash drive,yes
<HymnToLife> PocketIRC, because FAT32 is old and ugly
<illriginal> kelsin you rock!!!
<illriginal> thanks a lot man... finally i found it lol
<kelsin> illriginal: I think that is a common character so it's way lower in the unicode spec then others, I don't understand it fully though
<arrenlex> PocketIRC: 'cause you said you wanted to share it with winxp, which can't read ext3 without special drivers.
<illriginal> heh
<cedric30> Someone could help me to find a solution without re install all
<cedric30> ?
<Markok765> cusco: Do i have to set any flags, eg boot flag, and will it install directly to usb?
<HymnToLife> arrenlex, so ? just install them
<factotum> so you think there will ever be an actual manual or docs for using QTParted?
<riotkittie> cedric30: solution for what?
<cedric30> I have done a fsck 3 times
<factotum> I just installed it and cant find anything on how it works
<illriginal> kelsin
<arrenlex> HymnToLife: It's a USB drive. So I assume it'll be taken to many computers. He'd have to install special drivers on them all. No guarantee he'd have permissions to do it on them all, either.
<cedric30> riotkittie: the start of gnome is very long
<illriginal> what combination of numbers/letters/keys do i need to press in order to use it?
<cr4z3d> where should i go to ask questions about customizing ubuntu? (login screen, themes ect)
<PocketIRC> ok so if I share my external with XP=fat32    just ubuntu=ext3?
<cedric30> riotkittie: My system had crash and I had to shutdown
<wastedtime> hi , i am trying to use a kubuntu live cd on an intel 945 Gm , i reconfigure xserver .. and the screen loads up....and i get a blank screen with a pointer
<wastedtime> any suggestions
<Coffeegrindah> Markok765 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=%28liveusb%29
<kelsin> illriginal: I think you can click and drag it from char map, past that I have no idea
<illriginal> oh ok
<illriginal> thanks kelsin
<cedric30> riotkittie: now the start of gnome and soft are very long
<oo7> so i accidently deleted my fstab...i just manually recreated it.  time to reboot.  wish me luck.
<cogeno> How do you accidentily delete your fstab...
<oo7> so you want the story....
<cedric30> riotkittie: I have made a fsck 3times and it had corrected some errors....
<Flannel> cogeno: running as root, because you're silly
<cedric30> riotkittie: but it's ever long
<Markok765> cogeno: i once deleted the firmware of my mp3 player, i returned it
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Looks fine, except that you should set your video driver to x11, audio to alsa, and check "connect to rtsp media over tcp". But this won't change the buffering, just compatibility.
<Markok765> OH GOD MY LAPTOP IS SLOW
<riotkittie> cedric30: oh. no clue, sorry.
<PocketIRC> ext3, ext2 what difference ?
<arrenlex> Markok765: This the 233mhz laptop?
<cogeno> Markok765: I've done that several time on my chipod. I just restored it :D
<factotum> anyone know how to resize a partition on qtparted? the option is greyed out for some reason, even as root
<cedric30> Markok765: Me too
<arrenlex> Markok765: When did you come to this realisation?
<kelsin> illriginal: you hold down ctrl and shift, then type F1 then let go aparently
<oo7> i was downloading a torrent, which i thoguht was to a large partition, but the large partition wasn't mounted, so it was being downloaded to my / partition.  so overnight it filled up the HD.  so this morning i was wondering why the partition wasn't mounted, so i edited my fstab, while my HD was completly full.  when i saved my fstab, it was saved as an empty file and i lost the data within.  pretty shitty eh?
<Flannel> factotum: You can't resize mounted partitions.  that's most likely why.
<kelsin> illriginal: (that's 'f' then '1', not the f1 key)
<illriginal> oh lol
<illriginal> hold on
<riotkittie> cedric30: do you have any other accounts on the computer? can you log in as another user and see if the  slowness affects that account, too?
<Coffeegrindah> eck: yeah looks like my machine doesn't like even looking at the drive..  see's my USB HDD no problem though..
<illriginal> Nah doesn't work
<cedric30> riotkittie: no no other account
<kelsin> illriginal: (it's working for me in gedit and gnome-terminal)
<Coffeegrindah> eck: as far as using my persistant home I *can* still do it though, I just need to use my livecd
<illriginal> at least not on x chat
<factotum> Flannel: oh alright, I wish they would include that in their documentation, oh wait ther isn't any
<Coffeegrindah> boourns
<illriginal> ok hold on
<arrenlex> oo7: If you boot from the liveCD, you can mount your target partition, clean it out, and recreate the ftsab from the one made by the cd.
<Markok765> arrenlex: yes
<eck> Coffeegrindah: gross, some bioses actually make a distinction between different kinds of usb devices... i have a computer that has boot options for different kinds of usb devices, even though they should all reallly be the same
<oo7> i manually recreated it
<kelsin> illriginal:  and since irssi is in gnome terminal, here too 
<whazilla> how do i install Qt >= 3.3 ?
<Markok765> cogeno: it was a gameboy advance sp mp3 player
<arrenlex> whazilla: apt-get install libqt3-mt
<oo7> with with out the UID numbers, i used the /dev/ location
<factotum> wondeful, i get to whipe the hard drive all over again, again.
<Jvik> When i start up computer the content in desktop is gone and wallpaper is gone and when i try to enter places -> Desktop i get the error "Can't open file:///home/jvik/Desktop" "There is no act associated to this location" I have norwegian ubuntu, so i transelated it myself. What the heck can be wrong? :\ I get the same message when i try to enter my harddrives.
<cedric30> riotkittie: it's come from my PC crash and now all is very long to start someone tell my it's come from my system file and I have to format ....
<arrenlex> whazilla: Or are you compiling a QT app? If so, apt-get install install kdelibs4-dev
<Coffeegrindah> eck: yeah .. my laptop at work treat my USB HDD as a SCSI external, my flash drive as a flash drive, both work fine their though .. I was hoping .. meh .. of well I only need it when I'm at work anyway
<cedric30> riotkittie: but I can't save all my partition
<whazilla> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<whazilla> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<arrenlex> whazilla: (14:14:30) arrenlex: whazilla: Or are you compiling a QT app? If so, apt-get install install kdelibs4-dev
<illriginal> kelsin ctrl +shift (held down together) then press F then 1?
<Jvik> When i start up computer the content in desktop is gone and wallpaper is gone and when i try to enter places -> Desktop i get the error "Can't open file:///home/jvik/Desktop" "There is no act associated to this location" I have norwegian ubuntu, so i transelated it myself. What the heck can be wrong? :\ I get the same message when i try to enter my harddrives.
<Flannel> !repeat | Jvik
<ubotu> Jvik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WarDog> hi
<joshjosh> What do you guys think of Epiphany now?
<riotkittie> cedric30: formatting seems drastic. if you are outside of X, like in console, is it slow there as well?
<kelsin> illriginal: hold down ctrl+shirt while you press f, then 1, the let go of ctrl+shift
<Coffeegrindah> eck: thanks anyways I'm off to work
<cedric30> riotkittie: in console no
<jexdawg> arrenlex: thanks a lot. you've got my problems completely solved, :)
<illriginal> Nah doesn't work for some odd reason.
<cedric30> riotkittie: just for some graphic application
<whazilla> BOLABO-007:~/kommander/quanta-3.1.2-kde30$ sudo apt-get install install kdelibs4-dev
<whazilla>  ... could not find packet
<arrenlex> jexdawg: yw. Don't be mean to mplayer. It's fantastic.
<WarDog> anyone here tried the alternate installer cd of feisty herd 5?
<meatmanek> k, I'm trying to find a distro to recommend to a friend who wants to try linux. Does Ubuntu's installer allow easy partition resizing?
<whazilla> arrenlex:  could not find packet
<kelsin> illriginal: http://www.pthree.org/2006/11/30/its-unicode-baby/
<mc44> WarDog: try in #ubuntu+1
<arrenlex> !kdelibs4-dev | whazilla
<kelsin> illriginal: you can try that too,  is U00F1
<illriginal> it says U+00F1
<ubotu> whazilla: kdelibs4-dev: development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 7468 kB
<Ferret> meatmanek: All the linux distros with graphical installers likely have gparted on them
<WarDog> cause i got a big problem with the partitioner... problem is: wont work
<illriginal> how do i do that?
<Markok765> with the magic of rape
<PocketIRC> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jowi> meatmanek, yes. but resizing is always risky no matter which utility you use.
<Ferret> !ohmy > Markok765
<illriginal> kelsin i dunno how to use U00F1
<cedric30> Someone know how could I repair my system files after a Crash
<cedric30> ?
<illriginal> ack im just gonna have to open up character map, then drag it i guess.
<Mark17> hello
<Markok765> Ferret: was that really nassacary?
<Markok765> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<whazilla> arrenlex:  i checked with Synaptec its already intsalled but apt dont find it ? o_0 :$
<Ferret> Markok765: Yes.
<kelsin> illriginal: http://www.pthree.org/2006/11/30/its-unicode-baby/ <- that site has a nother method of typing unicode, if my first method (works for me on debian etch) doesn't work, and that web site doesn't work I don't know what to tell you
<Markok765> !ohmy
<Markok765> !ohmy
<Markok765> !ohmy
<jexdawg> arrenlex, when i told you everything was good before, i was, once again, lying. haha oops. everything works fine now, but why is the quality so bad? its awful... all pixelated and whatnot. (i'm running beryl - this may be impacting it). any ideas?
<Markok765> !ohmy
<mc44> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<illriginal> ok thanks kelsin!
<Mark17> is there a list so i can see what proces is pulling up a warning message?
<Ferret> Markok765: You didn't think that would work, did you?
<arrenlex> jexdawg: Pixellated? Could you take a screenshot?
<oo7> fstab worked
<oo7> :)
<Markok765> sorry everyone
<Ferret> Mark17: Depends what kind of warning message, and where you're seeing it.
<Markok765> Ferret: i thought it would work
<Mark17> !Warning Azureus did not shutdown tidily....... (i need to close this but i can't close it normally)
<chiNese_chaTTer> Hi there! I can't get the ubuntu-live-cd started
<Mark17> Ferret: on my desktop (ubuntu)
<oo7> Mark17, go to the About window in Azureus, then try to "hide" that warning
<blockcipher> ps aux  .... then do kill <process id>
<K3nto> Mark17: one-word keywords are usuall best
<WarDog> chiNese_chaTTer how do you try to start it?
<chiNese_chaTTer> Can anybody help me? It's crashing at the beginning, when the irqs are assigned
<Markok765> chiNese_chaTTer: did you setup your bois to boot from cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b marok!*@*]  by apokryphos
<whazilla> arrenlex:
<illriginal> aha
<khermans_> chiNese_chaTTer, try kernel options
<whazilla> #if ! (QT_VERSION >= 303)
<whazilla> #error 1
<whazilla> #endif
<illriginal> 
<whazilla> what version should i use ?
<illriginal> woot
<apokryphos> ergh
<illriginal> thanks kelsin.
* Markok765 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE000f1f54c17f-CM00e06f1f6878.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by apokryphos
<khermans_> chiNese_chaTTer, noapic noacpi apic=off acpi=off
<lorenz> hello, can someone tell me how to mount my usb harddisk with ntfs-3g?
<arrenlex> whazilla: Is the libqt3-mt-dev package installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<MaartenLx> Heh, I love Midnight Commander! Reminds me of the good old days of DOS
<kelsin> illriginal: np
<whazilla> arrenlex:  yes
<arrenlex> whazilla: And build-essential is installed?
<chiNese_chaTTer> Hmm, ok thx. But I think I've tried that some months ago with the kororaa-live-cd and it didn't work either. There's no known problem with the Asus A7N8X-Deluxe, is there?
<WarDog> ok, can anyone tell my why the feisty herd 5 alternate installer crashes when you try to use a NOT guieded partitioning mehtod? and: is there a workaround?
<khermans_> i am offering 30 minutes of support for $30 via phone, priv msg me
<lorenz> hello, can someone tell me how to mount my usb harddisk with ntfs-3g?
<Jowi> WarDog, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Ferret> khermans_: No advertising in this channel please
<WarDog> oh sry
<cogeno> Jesus christ, here's a mouthful
<keir_> anyone here good at setting up ubuntu and beryl on ati cards?
<whazilla> arrenlex:  yes
<khermans_> Ferret, i was obviously joking
<Ferret> Obviously
<arrenlex> whazilla: Dunno, then. Sorry...
<whazilla> :$
<cogeno> Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro Series
<lorenz> @keir_: did you try the wiki method?
<riotkittie> can someone tell me why my alpha software is acting like alpha software? :x
<Msword> quick question, what is a good windows free .iso converter?
<keir_> yup
<keir_> lol
<oo7> he was obviously joking, but really, /msg me
<keir_> and various other way's
<MaartenLx> msword: poweriso?
<mc44> riotkittie: because early adopters deserve to suffer
<MaartenLx> not sure if thats free though
<Ferret> lorenz: It should just be as easy as -- install ntfs-3g and fuse, add a line to fstab that's the same as a normal vfat/ntfs type line except with 'ntfs-3g' as the filesystem
<keir_> but i'm new to linux so really wanted someon eno msn or something that could talk me thru it
<riotkittie> mc44: that's the spirit!
<khermans_> lorenz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<jexdawg> arrenlex: nevermind - i think it was just the video i was watching was naturally bad quality.... is there a reason, however, that mplayer doesn't have volume controls?
<kelsin> Msword: Daemon tool sis a free windows program that will "add" a fake cdrom drive to your computer and let you mount a iso
<lorenz> thanks hermans and ferret
<Msword> poweriso costs money
<lorenz> @keir_: I heard this helped many people http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<arrenlex> jexdawg: No, that it doesn't. But your operating system has volume controls.
<Ferret> Mark17: What's the error message?
<Msword> god, i just used one yesterday for the installation cd
<Marupa> How would I go about installing my Mustek 600 III EP Plus flatbed scanner?
<Msword> grr
<lorenz> @keir_: I never got it to work though ;)
<keir_> lol thats the last one i tried
<riotkittie> gahh. i want extended desktop in linux. so very very much. :<
<keir_> i'm in the XGL session now and when i drag windows etc they are jerky but in the gnome session they are smooth
<Ferret> lorenz: I set up tfs-3g today and it literally was one command and 3 letters added to fstab.  I suggest you give it a go :)
<Ferret> +n
<Mark17> azureus did not shutdown tidily. check /home/username/.azureus/logs/save for diagnostic log files and consider reporting them to the azureus team
<lorenz> ferret, I am pretty new to all that, I don't know what fstab means?
<khermans_> lorenz, /etc/fstab
<lorenz> all the tutorials I read describe how to mount a partition, I need to do it with an usb drive
<leeba> I am having a heck of a time to set up a server using ubuntu 6.1
<Msword> infra recorder
<Msword> found it
<Msword> thanks
<MaartenLx> brrr.... azureus is a resource hogging piece of (%badword) - use uTorrent, its slick, fast, and not eating up memory :)
<leeba> i have successfully set up the server ubuntu 6.1
<khermans_> MaartenLx, or rtorrent
<kelsin> !fstab | lorenz
<ubotu> lorenz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<leeba> andhave LAMPP
<Imaginati> hello
<joshjosh> utorrent for linux? what?
<leeba> hi
<crowdeer> hello
<leeba> hello
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mc44> joshjosh: through wine
<khermans_> joshjosh, wine utorrent.exe
<crowdeer> need help with ubuntu'
<leeba> thanks
<MaartenLx> well thats for windows actually :P
<leeba> yesyesyes
<riotkittie> mount  a partition on a usb drive? or mount a ntfs partition on a usb drive rw?
<joshjosh> wouldn't that slow it down?
<joshjosh> crowdeer: What do you need?
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crowdeer> I just installed and cant get my dial up modem to work
<lorenz> mount an usb drive that is in the ntfs format
<lorenz> I want to save my data on it, but cannot write on it
<matej> what i must install to play sound when i go over the icon of mp3 file?
<leeba> i have ubuntu6.1 server set up and chose LAMPP
<joshjosh> crowdeer: what kind of modem is it?
<kelsin> joshjosh: wine does emulate windows, it adds the windows api, if a program works in wine, it normally runs fine (I play war3 and wow in wine all the time)
<crowdeer> lucent on my ibm laptop
<leeba> but I need to add gui since i am not too well versed in command line
<joshjosh> crowdeer: go to terminal and type lspci and see if you can see it in there somewhere
<Marupa> matej, use ESD.
<leeba> how do I do that?
<joshjosh> kelsin: I know all about wine. But I was thinking it'd be kinda laggy. I dunno
<matej> Marupa, i have selected it, but nothing
<urgit> hi, I'm trying to compile usb-rndis-lite in ubuntu dapper but I get some errors, someone can help me
<kelsin> leeba: if you want the FULL gui: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Marupa> matej:  Is your soundcard in use?
<crowdeer> ok josh where is terminal I am a newbie here'
<matej> Marupa, and i have hardware mixing enabled card
<Marupa> So do I, but linux doesn't use it.
<Ferret> lorenz: A USB drive with NTFS on it?  Unusual...
<leeba> so type in sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<joshjosh> applications> accessories> terminal
<kelsin> leeba: that will install the normal ubuntu desktop yep :)
<riotkittie> lorenz: ok, youre going to need to set up ntfs-3g to enable read write to ntfs ...  or use the fat32 sys, or a linux friendly fs. ntfs3g is probably the better option but writing to ntfs from linux is still considered beta, and you risk data loss.
<crowdeer> ok brb will look
<leeba> kelsin: i am not having any luck with the command to add my ip info
<Ferret> lorenz: Anyhow, if you look on the wiki or the forums for instructions for a normal USB pen drive (which will probably use vfat as the filesystem type), you should be able to follow them almost completely, except specify ntfs-3g as the type
<joshjosh> how hard is it to set up WoW in Wine btw?
<leeba> to get on line to add that desktop
<matej> Marupa, btw, do i have to install alsa-utils? Couse i have sound without it?
<arrenlex> !wow | joshjosh
<ubotu> joshjosh: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lorenz> thank you ferret, will do
<kelsin> joshjosh: with new wine (> 9.28) easy, runs out of the box (at least did for me)
<Marupa> matej = If you use ESD and only ESD, everything should be fine.
<joshjosh> kelsin: awesome. i'll have to check it out
<lorenz> thanks too riotkittie as well - unfortunately I'll have to use that ntfs hard disk
<leeba> This is a great place to find!!!
<crowdeer> ok it shows an LT winModem
<kelsin> joshjosh: I copied over my windows install and ran it, make sure to use the -opengl flag or set opengl in your wow config file, just look up the game on winehq.com in the appdb, lots of info there
<leeba> i set up a root username and password asl well.
<crowdeer> josh also has ethernet controller which I am using right now
<leeba> when I first login, what command do I put in to add my infomation to connect on line?
<crowdeer> I lost Josh
<crowdeer> can anybody else help me with dial up modem
<riotkittie> not me. i havent seen a modem in years. :P
* Marupa is trying to figure out his scanner, right now, else he'd help.
<riotkittie> though i should buy a pcmcia modem card for my laptop, just in case. on the other hand, i dont have a phone line. heh.
<arrenlex> Marupa: What brand?
<Marupa> arrenlex, Mustek.
<wastedtime> hi , i am trying to use a kubuntu live cd on an intel 945 Gm , i reconfigure xserver .. and the screen loads up....and i get a blank screen with a pointer
<arrenlex> Marupa: Isn't that a large animal used to pull carts?
<wastedtime> an suggestions
<Marupa> arrenlex, Har har.
<Jowi> leeba, depends on your connection. "sudo pppoeconf" can be used to configure pppoe/pppoa dsl connections. "sudo network-admin" for general connection options.
<Jowi> !dsl | leeba
<ubotu> leeba: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<wastedtime> hi , i am trying to use a kubuntu live cd on an intel 945 Gm , i reconfigure xserver .. and the screen loads up....and i get a blank screen with a pointer..any suggestions ??
<crowdeer> are there any techs in here
<gleaken> attempting to upgrade to edgy from dapper installation and upgrade-manager -c does not show upgrade button, any suggestions?  Tried reinstalling vte stuff and got nowhere.  There is no error with apt and I even tried disabling all other repositories
<Jowi> wastedtime, 945GM is a bit special. not sure with live cd. the package 915resolution need to be installed and you need to use the i810 driver for xorg
<GekiPink> Hey all <3
<wastedtime> i did actually
<wastedtime> still does not seem to work
<crowdeer> need help configuring dial up with modem
<Jowi> wastedtime, for 915resolution to work a reboot is required (at least for me) that's why I'm unsure how it works with the live cd.
<GekiPink> I just booted into a Feisty Herd 5 virtual machine... It's so pretty.
<wastedtime> oh
<lu-bao> is it normal in xchat-gnome that i cant see users list on right side that its just hided and i cant open it?
<oo7> a reboot is rarely required only for a new kernel
<fjardt> Where is my Xconfig located?
<rlevitin> how do i find which directory holds the C header files that match my running kernel?
<lu-bao> omg....
<oo7> there's a command that is added to your startup, if you run it, there's no need to reboot
<oo7> rlevitin, vmware related?
<rlevitin> yes
<lu-bao> is it normal in xchat-gnome that i cant see users list on right side that its just hided and i cant open it?
<oo7> fjardt, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jowi> wastedtime, I was limited to 1024x768 before the reboot.
<fjardt> oo7: thanks
<oo7> past me in a /msg the error
<GekiPink> I haven't been on Ubuntu in ages... it stopped letting me install new versions after... 5.10.
<a5c> I have a quick question, I used wget to download a ubuntu iso, but it split it into many pieces "ubuntu.1 ubuntu.1.1 etc." how would I join them? You don't have to answer, I can just go elsewhere.
<rlevitin> oo7: im trying to install vmware... but i dunno where my C header files for my kernel are
<oo7> it's asking you, right?  then it has a default in []  brackets?
<Jowi> fjardt, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is what you're looking for?
<Jowi> fjardt, sorry, didn't see oo7 answer
<rlevitin> oo7: yeah but that folder is empty
<oo7> what is the folder?  and what are the results of "uname -a"
<happyface0> guys, should nvidia-xconfig be available once nvidia drivers are installed?
<oo7> a5c, that's weird, what wget command did you use?
<Jowi> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-xconfig
<a5c> just wget 'http:// ... "
<fjardt> Jowi: is there a way to get the default xorg.conf that ubuntu comes with? when i booted up this morning everything was funky
<a5c> of course with an actual link
<oo7> it shouldn't split up, sometimes what happens is, if you DL the exact same file twice, the second file will have a .1 appended
<oo7> does that sound familar?
<gio> italy
<rlevitin> oo7: /usr/src/linux/include is the folder, "Linux rlevitin-desktop 2.6.15-28-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 1 16:14:07 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux" is the uname -a
<Jowi> fjardt, not if you didn't back it up. but you can rerun the setup with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fjardt> Jowi: ok, thanks
<a5c> no what happend is it reconnected in the middle and put the new connection in a new file
<riotkittie> I want to play with Beryl :( ... which brings me to my Next Really Stupid Question!
<Marupa> riotkittie, Shoot!
* assasukasse is away: 
<Jowi> happyface0, to answer the question you need to install the "nvidia-xconfig" package
<rlevitin> oo7: i probably just need to download the src files for my kernel right?
<oo7> try : /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-686/include
<fjardt> Does this look like a video card? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 (rev dc)
<Marupa> fjardt, Yes.
<Jowi> happyface0, think it's in the universe repo
<a5c> I have a 30mb file a  500mb one and a 97mb one, I just want to combine them to get the 700mb one i'm looking for. I just don't know how
<brit> Hi people
<Hasrat_USA> what's up brit
<rlevitin> oo7: no luck
<Marupa> a5c, what are they?
<oo7> a5c: you can try: cat file1 > newfile.iso && cat file2>> newfile.iso && cat file3 >> newfile.iso
<brit> Not much. I have a question that can be considered noobish but:
<oo7> if they are like you say they are, that should work
<Marupa> a5c, Hard to tell what to do if you don't tell us what type of files.
<Hasrat_USA> brit: but?
<a5c> They are .iso .iso.1 .iso.1.1
<Marupa> Any ideas for my Mustek Scanner?
<brit> Is there any way to choose a different default audio player for Ubuntu Feisty. I dislike Rhythmbox
<a5c> brit: banshee
<Marupa> a5c, Yes, as oo7 said, cat them together.
<a5c> okay thanks
<cedric30> Someone could look my errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8680/
<cedric30> ?
<ompaul> cube3|ZZz, so don't use nick changes here thanks
<Hasrat_USA> I do the same. my favourite is XMMS
<Jowi> fjardt, that card should use the standard "ati" driver.
<rlevitin> oo7: there is no include directory at /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-686, and putting in that directory says it doesn't have an expected "linux" folder
<apokryphos> ubotu: players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<brit> banshee is what I want to set as my default, but with my ky shortcut, RB opens up
<brit> There was a thread on the forum about it, but it dead ended
<BigMac> Is there a batch conversion software for ubuntu that when I select a directory, it will add all images in that directory and subdirectories, copy over the original ones and be able to resize them all to like 100x100
<lorenz> hello, how can I check what kernel I use? is there a command?
<Jowi> lorenz, uname -a
<Whatsisname> BigMac, you could write a shell script to do that
<Whatsisname> lorenz, uname -a or cat /proc/version
<wastedtime> hi , i am trying to use a kubuntu live cd on an intel 945 Gm , i reconfigure xserver .. and the screen loads up....and i get a blank screen with a pointer..any suggestions ??
<lorenz> thank you.
<apokryphos> BigMac: 'kim' in KDE has this, but I don't know about gnome. Otherwise just use find with -exec or a loop.
<BigMac> I am not experiences enough to do that Whatsisname
<exs> anyone using feisty?.. if so, do you like it?
<Whatsisname> then its time to learn
<brit> Love it
<brit> But then again, I'm not quite the reviewer you want for that question
<apokryphos> BigMac: you don't really need experience; just one command.
<BigMac> apokryphos: Well what would that command be
<BigMac> I would look it up
<cube3|ZZz> Ubuntu says no to non-free video drivers for Feisty
<BigMac> but I have like a half hour to get all of these resized and load them into my photobucket
<brit> Ubuntu says no to non-free EVERYTHING
<brit> lolz
<cedric30> Someone could look my errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8680/
<cedric30> Someone could look my errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8680/
<cedric30> ?
<Jowi> brb
<Whatsisname> write a shell script that would find all images in a particular directory using the find command, then copy them in whatever way you want, then use imagemagick to resize them
<apokryphos> BigMac: (i) cd to the directory you want to be in, then (ii) find . -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert -resize SOMENUMBER% {} {} \;
<apokryphos> BigMac: NOTE: that command is *recursive*. It will resize ALL images in subdirectories to SOMENUMBER percentage
<Whatsisname> and it wont copy them
<BigMac> apokryphos: so if I wanted to resize all the bmps too 100x100
<BigMac> what would I input into that command
<downdown> Hi!!!
<dabone> Quick question on mapped network drives.. How to I prevent them from showing on the desktop?
<apokryphos> BigMac: like the above, but without the percent, instead with a !
<Whatsisname> apokryphos, wont your command overwrite all the images
<andre_> No non-free software in UBUNTU PLEASE.
<apokryphos> BigMac: so: find . -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert -resize 100x100! {} {} \;
<Whatsisname> yes, fuck non-free software
<apokryphos> Whatsisname: yes, that's the aim. Resizing them.
<cedric30> I have a HD problem  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8680/ ?
<apokryphos> !ohmy | Whatsisname
<ubotu> Whatsisname: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BigMac> ah thank you I will try this
<apokryphos> !philosophy | andre_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about philosophy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> geh
<BigMac> and it will overwrite the file that it resized in each directory
<eyalw> hi, planning on buying a 2 dual core Dell notebook. read i need to install something to get advantage of the Duo???
<Whatsisname> apokryphos, oh i see I suppose, I was thinking he meant to duplicate them with resized images
<andre_> apkryphos hehe
<apokryphos> andre_: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/philosophy
<Whatsisname> eyalw, you'll need an SMP kernel and not much else I would think but I'm not sure
<zapradon> hello
<eyalw> Whatsisname: what is an SMP Kernal ?
<apokryphos> BigMac: yes. In each subdirectory as well, so be careful :)
<Marupa> How do I check to see if my parallel port is working?
<Whatsisname> symmetric multi processing
<cedric30> Someone has 30s to give me a hand ?
<cris> hi i need some help with the gimp
<Whatsisname> bsically a kernel that can take advantage of multiple logical processors
<Marupa> cris:  Tried their channel?
<zapradon> would an nvidia 6800 be considered a 'legacy' card?
<cris> they have one?
<eshaase> i'm using edgy and i need *one* package from feisty. i'm assuming that adding a feisty repos to my sources.list is the recommended approach and if so does ubuntu support debian's pinning mechanism?
<ompaul> cedric30, you need to say what you want help with
<Marupa> cris, Last I checked.
<Whatsisname> zapradon, I wouldn't think so
<apokryphos> ubotu: philosophy is <alias> free
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<cedric30> ompaul: I have a disk problem  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8680/
<BigMac> alright because the srtucture is lik e/music/artist/album/cover.bmp and there are hundreds of folders in that structure all named cover.bmp
<zapradon> glx doesn't seem to want to 'take' :P
<eyalw> Whatsisname: ???
<brit> Ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cris> yeah they have ^^
<cedric30> ompaul: and I search to repair it
<Whatsisname> eyalw, what
<Marupa> zapradon, Are you sure?  Tried glxgears?
<matej> is there someone with working cedega 5.2.3?
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zapradon> when I enable it it says it can't find glx extensions
<User769> can someone help me install lamp
<gyaresu> eyalw: You just need a 'generic' kernel e.g. latest edgy package is linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic you find out what your kernel is my typing the command 'uname -a' in a terminal.
<gleaken> anybody willing to help with a dapper to edgy upgrade?  I am trying to upgrade the official way and I am not getting the option to upgrade
<ompaul> cedric30, no idea whatso ever - looks like bad ram - maybe memcheck86+ could be run
<grayman> the GUI way?
<gleaken> grayman: yes
<gleaken> grayman: update-manager -c
<zapradon> k, I'll try that one!
<zapradon> thanks
<grayman> you can do it manualy
<BigMac> apokryphos: it said find: convert: No such file or directory about 150 times
<cedric30> ompaul: I think it's a disk problelm
<BigMac> then stopped
<gleaken> grayman: no button saying that there is an upgrade shows up
<MaartenLx> Hmmm.... I got something weird.... I can no longer change the KDE background in Kubuntu. Whatever I try, the background I selected yesterday (one of the default ones) sticks. Rebooting does not help a bit, I just did ;)
<BigMac> does that mean it worked
<MaartenLx> Anyone any idea?
<tesuki_> can some one help me with gedit? is there a inbuildt function or do i need a plugin to have a "project manager" so I can save which document I had opened?
<Whatsisname> zapradon, red this http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/README/appendix-a.html
<Whatsisname> *read this
<apokryphos> BigMac: sorry, change jpg to bmp
<gleaken> grayman: I am trying to figure out why I wouldn't get the upgrade message.  I used it on another machine with no problems
<BigMac> I did
<User769> is it easier to install ubuntu server edition or desktop editiion and then install lamp
<grayman> i didn't get it too when i upgraded
<MaartenLx> I can't even change it to "no picture".
<grayman> the other ay is not to hard
<gleaken> grayman: I have all of the sources setup to point to official sources, disabled all 3rd party sources, still no luck
<bimberi> User769: The server cd has a lamp install option at the boot menu!
<gyaresu> User769: Are you wanting to just host your own site?
<User769> i know but i also want the desktop gui
<apokryphos> BigMac: show me the exact command you're typing
<cedric30> Whatsisname: I have a problem at the start of gnome it's very long, it 's came from when my PC crash and I shut down it bad  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8680/
<MaartenLx> Even setting the defaults does not work....
<BigMac> apokryphos: http://rafb.net/p/GU4hOL59.html
<MaartenLx> No one with any idea?
<majd> Hey, sshfs won't let me mound unless i'm in sudo, but if i do, then i can't access the mount unless i'm in sudo either...the site says preferably not to mount as sudo, but that doesn't seem possible
<n2ob> hey, what's the best way to run photoshop in linux?
<bimberi> User769: hm, i'd go server then install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage from there
<Whatsisname> cedric30, looks like your harddisk isn't doing so great
<gyaresu> User769: So yeah you could just install it as a desktop and then add the packages for apache etc. You may be interested in http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server there are others on there as well.
<Whatsisname> do a filesystem check on hdc and hope it fixes it
<apokryphos> BigMac: are you sure you've got imagemagick installed?
<cedric30> Whatsisname: i have try 5 times a fsck at the start
<eshaase> is debian's pinning mechanism the way to go to handle a system with packages from multiple releases?
<gyaresu> User769: Depends on exactly what you want to acheive but if you're just having a play then go for it.
<Whatsisname> majd, sshfs uses fuse, and should never require root priveledges
<Whatsisname> majd, make sure fuse is installed and configured properly
<cedric30> Whatsisname: ant it had correct some errors but it's ever the same problem
<majd> Whatsisname, this is the command i'm using if it explains anything:  sshfs majd@192.168.1.104: /media/emachines/
<bimberi> User769: that said, it will be less downloading to install a desktop and set up lamp from there.  So it depends what's more of an issue to you, easy setup or less download :)
<majd> Whatsisname, that won't work unless i have a sudo before it
<Whatsisname> majd, make sure your user is in the fuse group
<Whatsisname> then logoff and log back in
<majd> Whatsisname, the user on the server where i'm connecting to?
<Whatsisname> cedric30, I don't know what to tell you
<riaal> anyone have any sugestion of "cool" or usefull programs for ubuntu? (new to this)
<andy05> im trying to install lamp on ubuntu with the desktop GUI whats the easiest way to do that
<IndyGunFreak> riaal: what type of stuff do you do?
<Whatsisname> majd, the user attempted to use the fuse filesystem (sshfs), so whatever user is trying to run sshfs
<majd> andy05, XAMPP
<Whatsisname> *attempting
<IndyGunFreak> andy05: what type of programs did you have in mind?  for instance, what do you see lacking
<cedric30> Whatsisname: reinstall all ...........
<andy05> php5 apache mysql
<IndyGunFreak> cedric30: lol
<riaal> IndyGunFreak,  well, all from programing to animating but I was thinking simple usefull stuff.. that you use everyday? do you have any favourit programs?
<Whatsisname> cedric30, is your drive hdc mission critical
<andy05> i have ubuntu desktop right now
<IndyGunFreak> riaal: yeah, but i don't do programming or animating.
<IndyGunFreak> riaal: i have favorite utilities,
<cedric30> Whatsisname: I think
<riaal> IndyGunFreak, yeh. fill me in =)
<Whatsisname> whats on it
<andy05> i could install server edition if it is easier
<gyaresu> !offtopic riaal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic riaal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !offtopic | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Munchkinguy> Is there a mirror for http://people.ubuntu.com/ ? I can't access it
<IndyGunFreak> xmms for music, VLC for video, Gnomebaker for burning disks
<riaal> gyaresu, oh, had no ide of that, cheers
<Doddman> Can someone help me install zsnes in ubuntu?
<brit> has anyone come up with a solution to my problem? I don't mind asking again
<Whatsisname> Doddman, apt-get doesnt cut it?
<Doddman> no
<gyaresu> riaal: s'aight.
<PhantomNJ> running Edgy Eft, trying to add radio stations to Listen and having no luck, is there anyone here who can assist?
<Whatsisname> what fails
<Doddman> it says package not found
<Doddman> so I downloaded the source tarball
<Whatsisname> have you made sure you have the right repositories
<riaal> IndyGunFreak, gnomebaker sounds cool I use to use K3b but gb is better you think?
<Whatsisname> no k3b is better
<Doddman> updated all of SDL (because that's all it was having problems with)
<james296> can someone tell me how to remove folders that are in the Gnome menu editor on the left hand side?
<IndyGunFreak> riaal: its 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other to me... either one is fine.
<Doddman> and when I installed
<Doddman> ./configure, then make
<Doddman> it said it installed to /usr/local/bin
<Whatsisname> make should not install it anywhere, make install on the other hand would
<Doddman> but there is no zsnes in /usr/local/bin, nor in /usr/bin, nor in /usr/games
<riaal> IndyGunFreak, cool, any sugestions to application for overlooking cpu and network usage?
<Doddman> aah
<james296> excuse me
<IndyGunFreak> riaal: sorry.. nope
<shevek_>  #Kaixo
<IndyGunFreak> Doddman: zsnes is in the repos.
<lgc> Hi! How can I start my ubuntu without the graphical session?
<BigMac> apokryphos: no you never told me to install it
<PhantomNJ> anyone here using Listen for streaming internet radio?
<minimec> brit: So why don't you change your key shortcut ;) with gnome-keybinding-properties?
<Doddman> nevermind
<Doddman> thank you
<koper> Today when I turned on my computer something had changed. For example if I have a chat window up and click Firefox, the chat window is still on top, I have to click the titlebar to get a window ontop of the other. And that's for all windows. I haven't changed anything though..?
<apokryphos> BigMac: I actually presumed Ubuntu had it on a default install, actually.
<Doddman> sudo make install worked just fine
<Whatsisname> so does it work now
<Doddman> now it's in /usr/local/bin
<apokryphos> BigMac: nevermind; install it and it should work.
<brit> It opens RB and won't work in anything else becuase RB sucks all my shortcuts up
<BigMac> apokryphos: ok installing right now
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<BigMac> apokryphos: how do I know it is done
<minimec> brit you can also change the settings in the file-properties of nautilus.
<apokryphos> BigMac: the command? It will return to the prompt
<MaartenLx> Hmmm.... I got something weird.... I can no longer change the KDE background in Kubuntu. Whatever I try, the background I selected yesterday (one of the default ones) sticks. Rebooting does not help a bit, I just did ;)
<MaartenLx> Anyone any idea?
<sean> Hm, link to MS fonts for ubuntu?
<Whatsisname> rebooting is almost always uncessary for GNU/Linux machines
<Whatsisname> for anything besides a new kernel
<lgc> Flannel, cables, ardchoille, how can I start my ubuntu without the graphical session? Anyone?
<Marupa> I went searching for parport0 on my system, and it doesn't exist...what's going on?
<Whatsisname> lgc, you want the easy way or the hard way
<brit> I tried, that, but it only works if I double click the file. I have an Alt+' shortcut that I want to open Banshee, but RB pops up
<MaartenLx> either way, i'm trying to fix this ;)
<cables> lgc, why are you asking me specifically?
<riqz> hi fellas
<lgc> Whatsisname, the easy one, of course.
<ardchoille> lgc: Please don't randomly hilight people
<minimec> brit: And in the end we go to the properties of nautilus and change to single click.
<dabone> quit
<lgc> cables, ardchoille, you guys have helped me in the past!
<Whatsisname> easy way is once the computer boots up switch to a virtual terminal and shut down gdm
<gyaresu> !volunteer | lgc
<cables> lgc, cool, i didn't know that. If you have BUM (boot-up manager) installed, I think you can disable GDM, but someone should double-check that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> yay for ignore lists :)
<ibob63> hi guys. I am going to upgrade my graphics card, Anyhow know a good side for compatiability with ubuntu / compiz?
<riqz> automatix rules the world
<gyaresu> !behaviour | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> !automatix | riqz
<ubotu> riqz: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lgc> Whatsisname, I want the memory gdm takes.
<cables> gyaresu, what lgc did wasn't so bad
<riqz> lol
<riqz> my automatix rules
<Whatsisname> lgc, so just shut it down after it boots up
<brit> I don't think that will work for what I need it for, but thanks for your attempts.
<gyaresu> cables: Yeah but no better factoid.
<eshaase> damnit, my two favorite mp3 mplayers (audacious/bmpx) are in the feisty branch after i just installed edgy =(
<Whatsisname> if you want it to not come up at all when you boot up, you're going to have to do things the hard way
<Marupa> Any ideas on how to get my parport working?
<lgc> gyaresu, sometimes I find people here who are more 'popist' than the Pope itself!
<cables> riqz, whenever anyone says that, a little bit of me dies.
<Whatsisname> which really isn't all that hard but it takes a few minutes
<fran_> Hello all, greetings from Argentina... I have a doubt.. It is possible to use checkinstall, to generate a .deb of the kernel in Ubuntu, just like kernel-package in Debian?
<riqz> lol cables
<minimec> that you have to change in the gnome-keybinding-properties
<minimec> brit: that you have to change in the gnome-keybinding-properties
<Marupa> fran_, Yes.
<riqz> well it takes care of dependencies that apt doesnt recognise
<gyaresu> !works for me | riqz
<ubotu> riqz: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<thestriker> in the applications menu..my internet is not showing up for some reason
<fran_> Marupa, thanks
<cables> riqz, that's so not true... it just groups packages together.
<riqz> i had problems installing azureus and xchat and then automatix BOOM installed
<thestriker> i tried configuring in the alacarte menu editor..but to no vain
<riqz> 1 click
<arooni> hey folks....
<Whatsisname> what
<cables> riqz, great. Have fun upgrading to Feisty.
<arooni> is there a *better* wireless connection detector?  i.e. one where i dont have to know the name of the SSID before i connect?
<cables> !networkmanager | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cables> !wifi-radar | arooni
<thestriker> in the alacarte menu editor i can see the INTERNET but its ITALIC while the others are not
<riqz> on another subject anyway
<lgc> Whatsisname, what would  be the hard way then?
<ubotu> arooni: wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Amaranth> thestriker: italic means hidden
<superkirbyartist> Computer is too slow!  I need antivirus for Ubuntu, any suggestions please?
<cables> arooni, i can explain the diffirences to you if you want
<riqz> i have been tinkering around with beryl lol. What a piece of bugged software lol. I gave up. Im gonna wait until its stable
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: ubuntu doens't need antivirus
<cables> superkirbyartist, there are no linux viruses.
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: you likely don't need antivirus
<arooni> cables: please... id like to know which one (or both) i should get
<thestriker> Amaranth: how can i make it unhidden
<brit> That's where I set the shortcuts, but when I check out the shortcuts in GConf, the command is just "music" I can't choose what player loads
<Amaranth> thestriker: there is a checkbox next to it
<mheath> superkirbyartist, Very few viruses exist for Ubuntu and the software that runs on it. These issues are addressed through software updates, not through virus removal software.
<superkirbyartist> IndyGunFreak: It's so slow, Openoffice.org and sometimes even Firefox!
<Whatsisname> lgc, the hard way would be creating a new runlevel, one that does not include gdm, and an entry in grubs config to allow to select runleve, at bootup
<riqz> u can get firewalls for linux
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have updated one of my Kubuntu servers a few hours ago
<jin> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Whatsisname> riqz, sort of
<jin> !p2p
<mheath> superkirbyartist, That is likely because your computer's specifications aren't enough to run that software at a faster speed.
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Flosoft> now I want to update my laptop
<Whatsisname> iptables is a capable firware
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: well, you may have some issues, but its highly unlikely its  avirus
<Whatsisname> firewall
<BigMac> apokryphos: anyway I can make a script out of it, so when I doble click it, it will run that command in the directory that the script was placed
<riqz> use azureus
<Flosoft> is there a way to not re-download the packages?
<thestriker> Amaranth: not next to internet..its next to the subapplications in INTERNET
<arooni> cables: you there ? :P
<cables> arooni, wifi-radar works with the built-in networking subsystem, and saves everything in the /etc/network/interfaces file so you can have networking in recovery mode. NetworkManager is just cool, but it will disable networking in recovery mode and is less customizable. Wifi-radar didn't work for me however, but try it anyway to see if it works.
<joshjosh> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jin> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<lgc> Whatsisname, I think I'll try the easy way first. Is it any way you know to somehow 'flush' the memory?
<ibob63> g
<Whatsisname> lgc, X and gdm are just another program
<arooni> cables: ok now that i installed wifi-radar how do i use it
<cables> arooni, they're both very different. NetworkManager requires disabling your interfaces in the regular networking settings in ubuntu, but is a littel more "automatic" and stuff
<soundray> Flosoft: best way is to copy all packages from /var/cache/apt/archives on the installed machine to the laptop
<Whatsisname> when its shut down, it will release all memory just like anything else
<cables> arooni, Applications>Internet>WiFi Radar
<Amaranth> thestriker: if you click on "Applications" you'll get Internet in the right pane
<gyaresu> Flosoft: The packages you have are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Flosoft> ok thanks soundray
<Flosoft> thx gyaresu
<Flosoft> :D
<superkirbyartist>  Guys?
<superkirbyartist> My computer is slowing down to a crawl!
<riqz> yeowch
<riqz> why
<thestriker> Amaranth: how clumsy of me!..thanx a lot buddy..thanx!
<lgc> Whatsisname, I think I know that. But memory management isn't perfect, I believe...
<Jordan_U> I can't figure out how to get a certain computer to boot from CD, I have set it as the first item in the boot priority but no go
<Whatsisname> if it doesnt free up its memory properly then you can't do anything about it anyway
<apokryphos> BigMac: if you like. I really recommend using digiKam though, which is a wonderful image management application (and has easy tools like that, upload to flickr, etc)
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, Hard drive problems?
<thestriker> Amaranth: if i decide to upgrade to feisty..if i disconnect the upgrade for any reason will it resume the next time i start it?
<riqz> jordan : u checked if it recognizes the cd drive?
<Amaranth> thestriker: yes
<cables> arooni, is that working for you?
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U I think so indeed.
<Amaranth> thestriker: but don't cancel it while it's installing, only while it's downloading
<Jordan_U> riqz, It does
<Amaranth> thestriker: once it starts installing you need to let it finish
<riqz> jordan: what cd is it u want to boot
<lgc> Whatsisname, let me try that, then. Thanks.
<tjl30> Is there a program for Linux so that I can burn a .avi file to a dvd ?
<Whatsisname> tjl30, so it will play in standalone dvd players?
<Jordan_U> riqz, None will work, I have tried Debian, Ubuntu, Even the WIndows install CD it  came with
<thestriker> Amaranth: u mean while the installation is going on i shudnt cancel..tats only after the download is finished..so i dont think there shud be any problem
<arooni> cables: looks like wifi radar is working great.... is there any need for something else?
<gyaresu> Flosoft: you can also take a look at apt-cacher
<tjl30> ya
<Amaranth> thestriker: right
<cables> arooni, nope, if that works for you, that's great.
<riqz> jordan: damn that sounds like some weird bad problem. Sorry bro
<Flosoft> ok .. will do
<paul928> Whatsisname-try DeVeDe
<ardchoille> tjl30: I think avidemux will do that
<arooni> man i like this linux thing a lot
<charlesnw> hi all
<thestriker> Amaranth: shud i upgrade now or shud i wait till the STABLE version comes in april...i mean wats a good option..ur advice !
<ardchoille> tjl30: And I know devede will do it
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U: Sometimes, it just endlessly hums and slows down the mouse, etc.
* charlesnw is upgrading to feisty now
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, Have you tried an fsck?
<riqz> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<riqz> holy crap already!
<Whatsisname> paul928, wrong person lol
<Amaranth> thestriker: i'd wait at least until the release candidate unless you know what you're doing
<charlesnw> fsck? shouldn't need that with journalling file systems
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U: Let's see...
<cables> thestriker, back up!
<Amaranth> riqz: new release every 6 months
<Jordan_U> thestriker, If you have to ask then you should probably wait.
<riqz> is it easy to upgrade to another version of ubuntu?:
<cables> charlesnw, things can get screwed up anyway
<apokryphos> riqz: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<Amaranth> riqz: it's more or less automated
<paul928> Whatsisname-sorry, too much static
<cables> riqz, I hate to break it to you, but not when you've used Automatix.
<charlesnw> i am aware of that cables
<riqz> lol
<Tibmol> how can i install my tv card as default video device ?
<riqz> why would automatix have anything to do with it
<cables> riqz, absolutely serious here... that's when most of the errors come up
<Jordan_U> charlesnw, That is not true, just because it's journaled doesn't mean there aren't hardware caused problems
<charlesnw> precisely my point
<cables> Does anyone care to explain to riqz why Automatix breaks upgrades?
<thestriker> ok..but wats the deal of upgrading...will there be an erase in the data?
<arooni> how can i move things around on the 'ubuntu bar'
<charlesnw> its not the fs. its hardware
<arooni> i mean drag them to other locations on the ubuntu bar
<charlesnw> arooni: just drag them. you might have to right click
<cables> arooni, right click, uncheck "lock to panel"
<ardchoille> cables: Not without getting kicked for language, lol
<riqz> i think my automatix just got stuck lol
<Jordan_U> riqz, Automatix is the spawn of satin, honestly it can screw up your system.
<riqz> right... my automatix is stuck wooot
<riqz> should i dare press cancel?
<Grnsgrf> hi
<riqz> here goes
<riqz> if i crash pray for me
<riqz> ah no
<riqz> it was just downloading
<Tw> #catalyst
<Grnsgrf> im using feisty (normal ubuntu) and i would like to install kde 4, how can i do this?
<riqz> anyone here managed to install beryl guys?
<brit> You can't yet, me thinks
<Jordan_U> riqz, In the future though, avoid automatix, Yes I have with the Beryl question
<charlesnw> if its packaged you can install kubuntu-desktop
<andy> has anyone here install lamp and have a desktop gui
<riqz> ok i wont use automatix anymore
<jin> months ago I have tried azureus on ubuntu dapper and I installed with apt-get and it had the bug where the error litle window does not go away when you click on "close" and today the bug is still there, But it's already fixed (probably months ago) by the azureus team and yet nothing has done on the version in the repo?
<charlesnw> you shouldn't run a gui on servers
<slyfox> How can I add to my right clic kcontext menu - create new - open office text document ?
<soundray> Grnsgrf: #ubuntu+1 for feisty questions -- and generally, you should stick with the packages that ubuntu provides
<riqz> jordan i managed to install beryl but it freezes on startup
<riqz> and i gave uip
<ardchoille> andy: Yes
<Grnsgrf> soundray: yep, just want testing
<dager> riqz: did you set up xgl/aiglx accordingly?
<riqz> btw guys i cant get a list of users on xchat here... anyone care
<crdlb> jin, try rtorrent (it's ncurses-based but has all the major features of azureus except DHT)
<riqz> dager: yes xgl and aiglx
<soundray> Grnsgrf: if you install other stuff, you have to bypass the packaging system and relinquish one of the major advantages that ubuntu has
<riqz> dager: at least i think...it took me a whole night
<jin> crdlb, isn't rtorrent commandline based?
<dager> riqz: you only need to run one or the other.. having both set up might be causing the problem
<recon31> does any one know how to add to group files
<crdlb> jin, yes
<riqz> dager: yeh i think that might be the problem
<Jordan_U> riqz, You can't have XGL AND AIGLX
<oo7> jin, 2 things you can try.  1) i learned a while ago to install azureus manually, it's the only program that i do install manually...or you cna go to the "About" in azureus, then you will be able to hit "hide" on those error messages
<riqz> dager: i have xgl
<slyfox> How can I add to my right click context menu - create new - open office text document ?
<andy> can u help me install lamp
<soundray> recon31: what are you trying to do?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have ubuntu system with GNOME desktop environment
<riqz> dager: and when i run it it doesnt recognize my xgl
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I want to install a new font
<crdlb> slyfox, make an odt file and place it in ~/Templates/
<Jordan_U> !lamp andy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp andy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy> im new to linux'
<Jordan_U> !lamp | andy
<ubotu> andy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have open font:/// in nautilus
<riqz> dager: but linux confirms that im running xgl
<dager> riqz: try to switch to aiglx and run the open-source drivers with it, thats how i got mine working
<Eko_Hermiyanto> and open other nautilus box to open my font folder
<soundray> !font > Eko_Hermiyanto, please read the private message from ubotu
<recon31> soundray I  am trying to add mythtv user to the cdrom file in group
<riqz> dager: yeh i'll try that
<slyfox> crdlb: ~/Templates/    folder does not exist
<Eko_Hermiyanto> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<PhantomNJ> Running Edgy Eft, Listen Music Player, can anyone help with adding internet radio stations?
<riqz> dager: but to switch to aiglx do i have to disable xgl?if so how?
<andy> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soundray> recon31: erm... are you trying to add the user named mythtv to the group named cdrom?
<crdlb> slyfox, then create it
<dager> riqz: xgl needs to be disabled.. no idea how, i assume it would be just undo whatever you did to enable it
<Jordan_U> riqz, Yes, you do, just don't choose the XGL session when you log in
<soundray> recon31: 'sudo adduser mythtv cdrom' would do that
<recon31> yes my mythfrontend wont
<ardchoille> andy: I followed that tutorial and everything went fine.. no problems at all.
<recon31> mybe  i will try
<riqz> jordan_u: how do i not choose it at login>???
<slyfox> crdlb: /home/slyfox/Templates    ?
<a_coward> png alpha transparency is slowing down firefox... how do enable 3d accleration to et better performance?
<crdlb> slyfox, yes
<blurn> when ssh is installed on ubuntu, and I am trying to login to my ssh server, it says my pass is wrong, what is it using for a pass?
<Jordan_U> riqz, Go click on sessions and choose Gnomw
<ubuntu> microsoft it is looser
<truvisionary> where and how do I get a dock for my desktop?
<oo7> blurn: when you ssh in as root?
<Jordan_U> truvisionary, What kind of dock, there should be a panel there by default\
<slyfox> crdlb: what should be the name of the odt file ?
<SpacePuppy> truvisionary: don't docks usually come with boats?
<riqz> jordan_u: u mean change sessions when i login?
<truvisionary> haha...
<Jordan_U> riqz, Yes
<truvisionary> not funny
<riqz> jordan_u: cos i dont remember a gnomw option
<crdlb> slyfox, "whatever you want to see in the menu.odt"
<blurn> oo7 I am trying to connect to my ubuntu box, from another ubuntu box, but its not allowing the root passwd
<andy> is it the same for edgy eft i noticed these instructions are for ubuntu 6.06
<Jordan_U> riqz, That's because I mistyped "gnome" :)
<oo7> probably because you've never set a root password
<riqz> haha
<oo7> the password you set is for your user
<zackglennie_> where is grub.conf in ubuntu?
<riqz> jordan_u: but aint I on gnome already?
<Jordan_U> zackglennie_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<truvisionary> I want a dock kind of like the ones used in mac OSX
<oo7> if you want to set a root password go to root "sudo su -" then set a root pw, but to be completely honest, you should be careful, because by default ubuntu openssh server allows root login, might be a good idea to turn that off by editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Jordan_U> riqz, Yes, but you are on Gnome + XGL, you want _just_ Gnome
<dager> truvisionary, try kiba-dock or gnome-dock
<crdlb> truvisionary, avant window navigator
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U?
<superkirbyartist> What details would you like?
<superkirbyartist> It says "clean".
<SpacePuppy> truvisionary: or try beryl
<PhantomNJ> oo7: egad
<ardchoille> andy: I don't know, I don't use Edgy.. probably never will.
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U?
<riqz> jordan so if I choose gnome then install aiglx
<PhantomNJ> why on earth would they have set it up that way?
<crdlb> truvisionary, avant requires compiz or beryl though
<riqz> ill be running on gnome +aiglx from then on?
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, I was just wondering if it was corrupt, you might try to force a check even though it's listed as clean
<superkirbyartist> How?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> there is something strange with font system in my ubuntu system
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have read instalation procedure on the web and ubotu
<arooni> hey folks.... right now my sound is coming out of my speakers *and* my headphones... how can i make it so when i put in headphones, volume ONLY comes out of headphone jack
<oo7> PhantomNJ, because by default the root password is scrambled, the devs don't expect you to "sudo su -" to get to root and reset your root pw, that's my guess
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but doesn't work
<slyfox> crdlb: did it and it does not work
<Eko_Hermiyanto> when I restart my X(even my ubuntu)... it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> riqz, Yes, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U, how do we force a check?
<slyfox> crdlb: maybe you mean this "go to ~/.kde/share/templates (make the directory if it doesn't exist) and create a shortcut to the file you want to use for your oo text template" ?
<riqz> 6.10
<Eko_Hermiyanto> in font menu in system menu... there is no list of font I had installed
<Eko_Hermiyanto> strange
<crdlb> slyfox, didn't say you were using kde
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U, how do we force a check?
<joshjosh> i try to play my ipod in amarok and it says it has no mp3 support. everything works in rhythmbox though. any ideas?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have installed ttf_bitstream_vera-1.10
<slyfox> crdlb: oh yes, sorry I forgot about this being the ubunut channel
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but there is no vera fonts
<Msword> hello
<Msword> i need some help
<Msword> :(
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, Wait, did it just quickly tell you it was clean or did it take a minute?
<riqz> we all do hehe
<PhantomNJ> oo7: ugh......still not a good idea.......heck, Solaris didn't add openssh by default until I think version 9 or 10 and they still knew enough to have root login disabled by default
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U it was quick.
<Msword> I'm attempting to dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<ardeni> hi all, how i can add amarok to autostart?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> soundray, it doesn't work in my ubuntu system
<Flosoft> I have a multiboot on my laptop
<Msword> but when i went to the install thing (ive already partitioned) i got an error
<Flosoft> is there a way to boot my Windows in Linux?
<riqz> msword what error
<siegie> Each time i start up gnome i get bug buddy, and gnome is blocked, the generated file of bug buddy can be found on siegie.sin.khk.be foutrapportage
<crdlb> ardeni, System -> prefs -> sessions - startup apps
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the fonts I have installed appear  in /home/eko/.fonts/
<superkirbyartist> Msword: Dapper, edgy or feisty?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but not in font menu in system menu
<arooni> does anyone know how to fix the sound issue with my laptop
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, I think you need to either run fsck from a liveCD or set it to run on the next boot
<siegie> Flosoft: vmware?
<Flosoft> no
<Eko_Hermiyanto> aroony : in ubuntuguide has everything about sound system
<Flosoft> I want to boot my Windows from my PC
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U can I force check from terminal?
<arooni> Eko_Hermiyanto: so you dont know how to make the sound come out only of my headphoens when i plug them in?
<Msword> File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, Yes, but I can't remember how, I'm looking now.
<Msword> could anyone make sence of that?
<ardeni> crdlb: thx :)
<oo7> PhantomNJ, yah there's really no reason to PermitRootLogin, but they do.  I make it a point to edit it.
<riqz> wow i hope after installing these codecs I can finally watch .avi files on linux
<riqz> that would mean so much to me
<Eko_Hermiyanto> arooni, do you mean you only able to hear sound when you plug your headphone?
<Msword> anyone?
<PhantomNJ> oo7: thanks for pointing it out......I'll have to go and fix that in my installs
<Eko_Hermiyanto> my ubuntu system default able not to play sound at all...
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but after following ubuntuguide...
<arooni> Eko_Hermiyanto: no. when i insert headphones i *still* hear sound out of my laptop speakesr (i dont want to )
<riqz> Msword: are u sure u partitioned correctly?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> my ubuntu system able to play every multimedia files I wish to play
<d0uglas> hi. just did a fresh install, apt got gtk-gnutella, but it's got no hosts... where can i look to get a gnutella host? google's unhelpful
<Eko_Hermiyanto> arooni, that's the problem with your hardware(because I have a mp4 player, it has similar problem too)
<crdlb> d0uglas, are you behind a firewall?
<d0uglas> crdlb: yes
<drees> hello roomies, greetings from Holland.
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, run "sudo touch /forcefsck" then reboot
<riqz> MSword: did u make a big enough partition? and a swap partition?
<Msword> When i was installing ubuntu i got this error, everything is already partitioned and I'm attempting to dual boot with XP: File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<Msword> i made 1 6gig
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U, then...
<Msword> than the 1 gig
<Msword> than a 37 gig
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, See if it gives any errors ( you will see it run when you reboot )
<crdlb> d0uglas, you may need to open some ports; I am behind a router and I didn't (but it works fine though)
<riqz> msword: so u have 3 partitions. What partition is windows on and what filesystem type are all 3
<d0uglas> crdlb: but the host cache is completely empty
<danny> hey cusco, can you join #cusco again? i need some help getting jre installed
<coshx> what's the cli command for determining which package a file comes from?
<soundray> coshx: dpkg -S filename
<coshx> soundray: thanks
<riqz> wht does dpkg stand for anyways
<d0uglas> debian package
<riqz> aaaaaaaaa
<Msword> ok, i have 5 partitions in total, one is dell's, one is xp's, those already work. - i made one 6 gig ext3, one 1 gig linux-swap, and on 37(give or take) gig ext3
<jin> crap
<jin> ffox just crashed :(
<soundray> !ohmy | jin
<ubotu> jin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<riqz> why did u make the 6gig one msword?
<Msword> my tutorial said to...
<Msword> lol
<Msword> i wondered why i needed it...
<riqz> msword i think u chose the wrong one to install on
<IndyGunFreak> riqz: some tutorials suggest a separate partition for /home.. why i don't know.
<Andruu> Just wondering, I'm trying to compile something, and apparently stdio.h is missing, I found 'nostudio.h' and was wondering...what am I supposed to be able to compile anything that needs the stdio header?
<riqz> indygunfreak: lol thts gay
<coshx> okay, i just ran sudo aptitude remove postgresql-7.4, but i still see /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4 (i also have 8.2 installed, but don't see this in System->Admin->Services)
<Msword> should i just delete the six gig and put it into the 37 gig?
<IndyGunFreak> riqz: i agree, i think its stupid
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, it's so you can reinstall w/o touching your files
<Msword> this is the tutorial
<Msword> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/20/1654251
<riqz> msword nono leave it like tht
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It's so you can reformat and re-install and keep all your user files / preferences
<Msword> k
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: iyeah, i know "why".., but i still think its silly, i'm a man, i just back up and let her rip..lol
<riqz> msword. Try running the installer again and choose the right hda to install linux to
<truvisionary> where could I get gnome dock and how would I install it?
<riqz> msword u prolly chose the swap partition
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: remember, i don't even upgrade my OS, i just do clean installs..lol
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: because you can do a fresh system install and not touch user data in the process
<Msword> hda?
<HolyGoat> coshx: You can also use apt-file search (after you install apt-file)
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: i know, i just think its silly
<IndyGunFreak> i'm sure it works for many folks, just not my cup of tea
<riqz> msword. Yes. It asks you where u want to install it. It should be hda5 or 6 i cant say from here
<riqz> msword u gotta choose the right one
<Msword> ok, i want to instal it on the 6 gig partition right?
<d0uglas> any activesync-like ware for linux that does the job for windows mobile phones?
<truvisionary> can someone help me with this??
<riqz> msword if thts what u want yes
<Shaba1> what about it riqz
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: separating partitions is also a measure that limits the damage in case of filesystem corruption
<Msword> alright, and once i do this it can still access the other 37 gig partition?
<IndyGunFreak> IndyGunFreak: yeah, yeah, i know.
<riqz> shabal: no i was helping msword mate
<theidiotthatisme> Has anyone here been able to get Alpha Centauri planetary pack to work on Edgy? I always get a seg. fault after shortly starting it
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U: 2% non-contigious
<HolyGoat> truvisionary: Do you mean the gnome panel perhaps?
<riqz> msword: if its the one with windows on yes. The installation will create a boot loader where u can choose what to boot up
<HolyGoat> (which is in the package gnome-panel, if you don't have it already)
<Msword> alright
<Msword> thanks much
<riqz> msword wait
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, then your filesystem is OK
<Msword> ?
<riqz> msword make sure u install in the 6gig one
<soundray> d0uglas: synce + multisync
<superkirbyartist> What is causing slowdown, then?
<Msword> yup
<riqz> msword: good luck
<Msword> i'll be back if i need anything
<Msword> thanks for the help :)
<d0uglas> soundray: thanks
<soundray> d0uglas: the forum has instructions - keyword pocketpc
<riqz> np
<d0uglas> ok
<truvisionary> I don't know
<Jordan_U> truvisionary, Do you have Compiz / Beryl installed?
<truvisionary> no
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U?
<d0uglas> off hand do you know if that will do "tether mode" to use the phone for internet?
<HolyGoat> truvisionary: Or you might mean docker, which, surprisingly, is in the docker package.
<soundray> d0uglas: get a large cup of coffee and prepare for a long night though ;)
<d0uglas> well i'll try it and see
<d0uglas> soundray: yeah i figured
<Exershio> hey
<soundray> d0uglas: I don't think it will
<Exershio> Is Ubuntu Edgy supposed to be slower in terms of performance than Windows XP?
<Exershio> O_o
<HolyGoat> or yes, as Jordan_U mentions, if you want real eye candy, get beryl :)
<Jordan_U> truvisionary, Because OSx has a GPU accellerated window manager, to get a truly OSx like dock you need one too ( hence Beryl / Compiz )
<crdlb> Exershio, ubuntu isn't optimized for "snappiness" to the extent windows it
<crdlb> is*
<truvisionary> k
<truvisionary> how would I install compiz?
<Jordan_U> crdlb, In what way?
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<Exershio> crdlb, so it's supposed to be slower to respond?
<superkirbyartist> Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, I don't know what else to try.
<HolyGoat> Exershio: I don't really notice it.
<superkirbyartist> Virus?
<superkirbyartist> Anti-virus please?
<soundray> Jordan_U: for example, Windows slows down large downloads when you're surfing interactively. Ubuntu doesn't make the assumption that that is what the user wants.
<superkirbyartist> !virus
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, Whell, actually, have you tried looking in the process manager
<Exershio> HolyGoat: I'm running on 256mb of ram so I notice it =p
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<makuseru> how can i make a dvd from an avi in ubuntu
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Ah, yes, I can see you'd notice it :) Memory is cheap, get yourself some memory.
* HolyGoat is on 1GB with an AMD64 X2 4200 :)
<Exershio> HolyGoat: I can't really get any memory without upgrading my entire computer
<HolyGoat> Exershio: That old?
<DiSRupT0r> hey
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, You can install ClamAV if you insist, but I really doubt you have a virus
<eugman> I need to draw a hexagon grid.
<magnushc> how can i get kate on ubuntu
<DiSRupT0r> i search a salon who speak turk plz
<superkirbyartist> I am looking at ubotu, and clamav I don't know how to run.
<arooni> hey folks
<paul928>  makuseru-try DeVeDe
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Yes. I have a 175w power supply, I'd need a better one for more memory. I'd need a new motherboard for a power supply, thus new components, etc
<theidiotthatisme> Does anyone here run any of the old Loki games on Edgy? (Alpha Centauri, Descent 3, SC3U)
<Jordan_U> magnushc, sudo apt-get install kate
<cmillican> hi arooni
#ubuntu 2008-02-25
<DOOM_NX> Odd-rationale, it says something about NTFS being used or so
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Have you tried to force mount?
<DOOM_NX> i think it has been flagged as dirty
<danand> sarthor - samba server uses ports 137-139 and 445. traffic on that port is bound to be high if you have a lot of clients connecting to you server
<DOOM_NX> Odd-rationale, no, i didn't take the risk
<DOOM_NX> should i?
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: As long as you don't blame me...
<DOOM_NX> is there some other way to check the disks?
<DOOM_NX> cause vista caused my external HDD to lose some data and not being able to mount in Ubuntu as well
<DOOM_NX> but then i used some check and fix command and it became mountable
<DOOM_NX> but it was trial and error... i don't remember what i have exactly done
<skullmonkey123> when i try to boot up, it gets passed the loading splash screen and then goes to a terminal like command. any help?
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Can you boot windows into safe mode or command prompt and run a chdisk?
<DOOM_NX> no i can't boot windows in any way
<DOOM_NX> i get a reboot
<jarrettgreen_> I've got a IP/Domain/DNS question. I have a dapper box up and running. I use a hosting company, and have say example.com. I have made it so my static IP points to port 80 on my dapper box. Works great. But I'd like instead of typing in the IP, or forwarding dev.example.com to the IP, to actually have the domain registered on the box. Is it possible to do this? I have bind9 running, but don't really understand it.
<jmworx> I just de-installed compiz and I'm now left with no window manager. Every time I log in, I have to start metacity by hand, which is quite annoying to say the least. Any idea how to fix that?
<plagerism> Is any part of the dhcp process ip based, or is all at the mac level?
<sudobash> DOOM_NX try to use Super Grub Disk to repair your MBR and XP NTLDR
<SubOne> I'm getting this error when trying to install Ubuntu 7.10: (initramfs) [  225.263034] ata2: SRST failed (errno=-16)
<DOOM_NX> in fact i don't want vista to boot, i don't care about vista at all. i just want to mount the NTFS partitions to backup the data on them.
<sudobash> how much ram do you have subOne?
<SubOne> sudobash: 64m
<storm-zen> I didn't like the name of one of the partitions that were auto-mounted onto the desktop, so I unmounted it, used e2fslabel (I think was the name) to change the name, but now I can't figure out how to update that icon on my desktop (or worse, mount the partition again.)  What controls this behavior?
<sudobash> that might be your problem
<SubOne> sudobash: so how do i initialize the installation process?
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Sorry about that. Got disconnected.
<sudobash> DOOM_NX use NTFS-3g to mount NTFS in linux and copy data
<DOOM_NX> Odd-rationale, it's ok
<skullmonkey123> when i try to boot up, it gets passed the loading splash screen and then goes to a terminal like command. any help?
<sudobash> SubOne are you using the Live cd or alternate?
<SubOne> live
<DOOM_NX> sudobash, i think u didn't see... i am gettin an error when trying to mount them
<Odd-rationale> skullmonkey123: Have you tried "startx"
<skullmonkey123> just that?
<sudobash> Subone you need at least 256 mb of ram to use live cd
<panfist> hi every time i try to enable propriety  drivers with my 9800xt i get a blank screen
<CyberMatt> ati > skullmonkey123
<lucasvo> I have a problem with locale: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57277/ I run an up to date dapper
<sudobash> use the alternate install and better get the xubuntu disc
<SubOne> sudobash: so i cant use this disc at all?
<sudobash> with what and what error? are you using ntfs-3g Doom_NX?
<sudobash> not for a PC with 64 mb
<sudobash> if you put over 256 then yes
<Bibbie> Anyone able to think of a reason ubuntu would not connect to a specific AP but be able to connect to all other AP's?    WEP encryption is on the AP currently
<DOOM_NX> sudobash, those partitions would automatically mount when ubuntu started. now after a BSOD in vista i can't mount any of them.
<SubOne> sudobash: is there anyway to doawnload part of the alt cd and make it with this one, because this is on dialup and i just got this cd
<sudobash> DOOM_NX but the driver registers in BIOS?
<metxas> hi, any know how can i find this wallpapelclock? http://www.javipas.com/wp-content/gutsy-8.jpg
<DOOM_NX> what do u mean?
<DOOM_NX> i can see the drives in fdisk -l
<Flannel> SubOne: What are you trying to do with this box?
<sudobash> SubOne yeah.... been there before one second...
<sudobash> DOOM yeah thats good enough
<stroogle> how to change document-root in fresh apache2 install?
<SubOne> Flannel: install Ubuntu onto the HDD
<sudobash> and your using Ubuntu 7.10?
<cybergig> Could use some help, I have Ubuntu and Windows installed on a 250gb hardrive, before Ubuntu detected the windows partition and displayed a folder and Icon in which I can copy over files to linux or write to windows. However now, the contents of the folder and the icon disappeared but both operating systems are there, could I get some help on this?
<sudobash> DOOM
<Flannel> SubOne: Ubuntu won't really run too well on 64M, Xubuntu might.
<tolecnal> I was in here the other day, talking about a problem I had with my newly installed ubuntu installation freezing on boot. I found out what was wrong, it was the wireless NIC that halts the machine at boot (using ndiswrapper). It's a Marvell based chip, and the problem is known. Just wanted you to know too, always good to spread such information. Just FYI.
<DOOM_NX> yes i'm using 7.10
<storm-zen> ooh.. I want that wall clock too, hehe.
<DOOM_NX> dual boot with vista.
<sudobash> yes xubuntu is what he needs
<SubOne> Flannel: i'll keep that in mind but its what ive got atm
<cybergig> Vista sucks, XP is better
<sudobash> and whats the error you get when mounting?
<SubOne> so then i have no choice but order another cd?
<Flannel> stroogle: Change it in the virtual host config.  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sudobash> XP is much better than Vista in my opinion
<DOOM_NX> something like NTFS partition is already in use
<metxas> storm-zen, i search and search but can't find it
<sudobash> SubOne how fast is CPU?
<DOOM_NX> do u want me to reproduce the error?
<SubOne> 400mhz
<Flannel> SubOne: I'm not even sure Xubuntu's liveCD would work.  You'd need to install with an alternate CD at any rate.
<Flannel> SubOne: you may look into linuxes designed specifically for older/lighter machines
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: The reason that usually happens is when Windows is not shutdown properly. NTFS cannot handle that very well.
<bobesponja> hi
<Flannel> SubOne: you could use the minimal CD, which is a 8mb download, but then it downloads all its packages from the web during install.  You will, however, be up to date.
<DOOM_NX> http://pastebin.com/m470e9cd9
<DOOM_NX> see the error
<bobesponja> after using airsnort, my wifi card stopped working, it is not detected anymore :/ any idea how to fix this?
<sudobash> SubOne no you have to use Alternate install and install Xubuntu when you get that done... or just get the Xubuntu alternate install
<Flannel> SubOne: You might try contact your LoCo team, see if they can provide you with a CD
<SubOne> ok so then i just have to order another disc?
<hischild> DOOM_NX, you can force mount your drive if you want :-)
<sudobash> Flannel that is good idea
<cybergig> Could use some help, I have Ubuntu and Windows installed on a 250gb hardrive, before Ubuntu detected the windows partition and displayed a folder and Icon in which I can copy over files to linux or write to windows. However now, the contents of the folder and the icon disappeared but both operating systems are there, could I get some help on this?
<DOOM_NX> hischild, i don't really want to corrupt any data... i just hope there is a way to fix this and mount it
<sudobash> cybergig | mount
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Do you have another Windows machine, or one you have access to?
<sudobash> !mount | cybergig
<SubOne> ok thanks guys
<ubotu> cybergig: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> SubOne: you can't order Alternate CDs, unfortunately.  Get a hold of the Colorado LoCo, see what they can do for you.  #ubuntu-us-co
<edge> When i ssh to my box as an unprivillaged user, the machine disconnects and closes. what could be causing this?
<danand> SubOne - try damn small linux (thats based on debian too i think) or feather linux perhaps. My fav is dsl :)
<DOOM_NX> Odd-rationale, no, sorry
<SubOne> k thanks
<sudobash> yes DSL is good
<hischild> DOOM_NX, yes there is. Mount this drive on a windows machine and then unmount it again. Or you can just force mount it, which under normal circumstances won't corrupt data
<icesword> hello
<sudobash> yeah just force mount the drive
<hischild> DOOM_NX, this is because it wasn't unmounted properly under windows when disconnecting the drive.
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Any windows friends? You can try to attach your HDD to their machine and then simply safely remove it.
<achandrashekar> hello..any one familiar with scaling an image down in gimp?When I do it, it appears all hazy.
<lucasvo> I have a problem with locale on an ubuntu dapper server. If I set locale to UTF-8 on my gnome terminal, in which I run an ssh session to the server, locale does not work
<lucasvo> it can't set locale to UTF-8
<lucasvo> paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57277/
<sudobash> dude screw that hooking to windows crap just force mount it
<DOOM_NX> in fact it has to be done tonight, i have to recover an important file... and it's already 2:15 am here
<DOOM_NX> ok i'll try to force mount it
<Pelo> achandrashekar, try asking in #gimp-user
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Other wise, your only option is to force mount it. I've done it before without loosing any data.
<cybergig> !fstab
<sudobash> i havent lost any data with force mounting
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pelo> archangelpetro, make that #gimp
<hischild> Odd-rationale,  sudo mkdir /media/dir && sudo mount -o force /dev/sdc1 /media/dir .. ?
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Did it work?
<DOOM_NX> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<sudobash> yeah it worked
<DOOM_NX> i'm not really sure
<hischild> DOOM_NX, normal :-)
<Odd-rationale> hischild: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1/ -o force
<edge> can i give a password with the sudo command , like sudo -p <password> ??
<cybergig> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DOOM_NX> yep it worked :D
<DOOM_NX> thanks a lot guys
<cybergig> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<DOOM_NX> i'll have to do the same with the rest 2 partitions
<sudobash> edge sudo -i if you are using it in a script
<donkey_> hello i have a question. I installed Ubuntu but my external speakers arent working on my laptop. is there a reason or a way to fix it?????
<hischild> Odd-rationale, it'll autodetect ntfs afaik ... always done that for me
<hischild> donkey_, what kind of laptop do you have?
<donkey_> sony vaio
<DOOM_NX> i owe u guys, u're the best
<DOOM_NX> u don't know what trouble u saved me from
<Odd-rationale> hischild: Yes, I know. His problem was that windows did not shutdown properly
<donkey_> hischild i have a sony vaio
<DOOM_NX> no i'm not using windows again for any reason
<sudobash> thats because windows sucks
<hischild> Odd-rationale, when i switch my external drive i get the same thing .. i skip the -t ntfs-3g thing :-)
<Pelo> sudobash, we do not badmouth windows here , there is no need
<hischild> donkey_, any chance you know wether it uses the intel chipset?
<Odd-rationale> DOOM_NX: Hurray! good for you.
 * hischild praises DOOM_NX 
<michalski> support open source and discourage others the use of windows, thats enough sudobash :)
<donkey_> no idea. my internal speakers are working but my external arent. they worked on windows but now not on ubuntu
<donkey_> hischild: no idea. my internal speakers are working but my external arent. they worked on windows but now not on ubuntu
<Pelo> donkey_, check on your laptop model in the forum
<edge> sudobash, what does sudo -i do for me?
<DOOM_NX> i mean it already caused me the loss of data in my external HDD. i'm not risking again bootin Vista
<Odd-rationale> donkey_: have you checked your mixer settings?
<donkey_> model laptop
<donkey_> my laptop model vgn-c260e
<donkey_> pelo: my laptop model vgn-c260e
<sudobash> i use it for scripts because using just sudo doesnt work but I dont think you can use a password as an arument ( wouldnt be very secure)
<sudobash> cleartext isn't good
<Pelo> donkey_, do a search on it in www.ubuntuforums.org and in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<levander> I've got a home router here that serves as a DHCP server for our network.  When you get your IP address from it, it sets you up so that it is your DNS server.  Should I be able to use that router to look up IP address of other machines on our home network?
<danand> donkey_ - alsamixer or alsamixer-gui - check your mixer settings as Odd-rationale suggests
<ComradeMirror> Gaa
 * ComradeMirror flails arms
<ComradeMirror> I wish they would release linux compatible ventril
<ComradeMirror> o
<v0lksman_> anyone know how to reset the blkid cache?  or rebuild it?
 * Pelo pumps ComradeMirror full of tranquilizer
<Pelo> v0lksman_, man blkid
<v0lksman_> yeah...doesn't really say...I tried -g but it didn't clear the entries I'm concerned about
<DOOM_NX> another question... how can i try to recover some lost files on my external sata ntfs hdd?
<jorje-villafan> I tried to drag a file to a folder, But it says I don't have permission. How do I get permision?
<Odd-rationale> jorje-villafan: Use sudo
<Pelo> jorje-villafan, if it is not your home folder  start nautlus as root with  gksu nautilus
<oddchild> Hello all, a friend of mine has a compaq nc6000 his computer takes 5 minutes to get into ubuntu. Does any one have any suggestions? I have tried turning off his wifi, removing CD etc... lookahead is not installed... Does anyone have any ideas?
<stroogle> flanel: thx - that worked
<vinicius> hey! what is the name of the packages for me to add a language at the mozilla-thunderbird spell checker?
<ouellettesr> how can i tell where a usb devices is connected? like /dev/ttyUSB0
<stroogle> flanel: thx - i've got php installed but not with mysql support, how would i do that?
<Flannel> stroogle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<vasilisa> Any ubuntu users know why my allegro program isnt working in linux? (open /dev/snd/midiC0D0 failed: No such file or directory)
<storm-zen> metxas:  I may have just tripped over it.  Have you looked at this?: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Clock+Screenlet?content=66717
<PStanger> hey what is the best current kernel to use for a core 2 duo processor in a laptop?
<CyberMatt> stroogle, apt-get install mysql-server
<CyberMatt> PStanger, generic
<Pelo> PStanger, stick to generic
<Flannel> PStanger: -generic
<PStanger> thanks :)
<ArthurArchnix> I've got a core-dua, and I'm using ubuntu gutsy. I'm not sure if it's the "best", but it works great.
<ouellettesr> ideas anyone?
<zero88> Can someone give me some help with my wireless connection?
<stroogle> CyberMatt: mysql-server is there
<Pelo> ouellettesr, try lsusb
<CyberMatt> stroogle, apt-get install php5-mysql
<v0lksman_> stroogle: you;ll need php5-mysql
<CyberMatt> perhaps
<ouellettesr> Pelo i tried that but it gives info like this Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<zero88> ouellettesr, what u trying to do
<ouellettesr> i need to find out what /dev/ a gps reciever is hooked to
<v0lksman_> ouellettesr: you can also check dmesg from a shell
<Pelo> ouellettesr, what kind of device are we talking about here ? storage  ? keyboard ?
<metxas> storm-zen, i see it, but not try, and don't see the same theme in this page, but go to try it
<ouellettesr> gps reciever
<v0lksman_> the sooner you check dmesg after conencting the device the easier it will be to id it
<magnetron> ouellettesr: connected via Bluetooth?
<ouellettesr> nope usb
<Pelo> ouellettesr, try checking in menu > systsem > prefs > hardware info
<ouellettesr> ok
<magnetron> ouellettesr: it's probably on an emulated serial port
<lordleemo> vinicius: myspell   use synaptics
<ouellettesr> magnetron, i believe it is, usually its ttyUSB0 but thats not showing up
<vinicius> lordleemo, myspell-es ?
<Wizzel> has anyone managed to fix the sleep problem with ubuntu? seems crazy nobody can fix an open source OS
<lordleemo> vinicius: for spanish yes
<vinicius> lordleemo, thank you!
<zero88> Ok, For some reason, my wireless card would not come up in any hardware listing lspci and other such commands. So I reinstalled windows with a dual boot, found out what driver I needed for windows, brang that over to Ubuntu, and installed it with ndiswrapper. The hardware is present now, it shows up under iwconfig and everything, it shows wireless networks but when I connect, i still do not have internet. Please help.
<Pelo> Wizzel, it's a tricky problem apparently
<Wizzel> yeah i bet
<mrpockets> i accidently clicked on Gl Desktop and now my entire install runs goofy
<jorje-villafan> Thanks guys, I used the nautilus command and it worked great!!!
<vinicius> lordleemo, but i think it's language-pack-es
<Odd-rationale> jorje-villafan: Be careful browsing your files as root though.!
<reportingsjr> Is there a way to convert .flv files to .swf for ubuntu?
<vinicius> lordleemo, because it didn't appeared nothing at the spell dialog
<Pelo> jorje-villafan, make sure you exit that session of nautilus after you are done, you realy don'T want to run that as root usualy
<vinicius> lordleemo, when I try to correct something...
<gangadjinn> anyone have a good place for me to read up on getting my mousebuttons to work
<gangadjinn> ??
<NB2000> Is the wireless device getting an IP?
<jorje-villafan> I just need it to drop so themes in place
<Pelo> !mouse | gangadjinn
<ubotu> gangadjinn: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pelo> jorje-villafan, you drop them in the theme manager
<zero88> NB2000, no it doesnt look like it is
<jw144000> I'm having a problem switching between keyboard layouts in Hardy Heron Alpha 5. After I switch to the Hebrew Phonetic layout, it won't switch back to English or any other layout I have.
<lordleemo> vinicius: i used myspell-de and works fine you can try language pack
<Pelo> jw144000, for hardy stuff ask in #ubuntu+1
<NB2000> Is there an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<zero88> NB2000, ya waln0
<zero88> NB2000, ya wlan0
<newbi1> hi every1 is there a helix for apt in ubuntu gutsy?
<newbi1> i mean helix player
<NB2000> Does it specify it to DHCP?
<Flannel> newbi1: yes http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/helix-player
<Flannel> newbi1: it's "helix-player"
<jorje-villafan> they wouldn't go into a theme manager. They were for the desktop clock
<Pelo> newbi1, check in add/remove
<zero88> NB2000, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<newbi1> Flannel tnx
<NB2000> Well that looks right.
<zero88> NB2000, what the difference form hexidecimal and acsii
<NB2000> Is the router your trying to connect to secured?
<Pelo> jorje-villafan, ah, gdesklets themes then,  that's another thing
<zero88> NB2000, just wep open
<Pelo> jorje-villafan, to avoid that , I move the /usr/share/gdesklets/ folder to my /home fodler and make a symlink for it in /usr/share/gdesklets
<NB2000> If it's WEP you probably need the ESSID and password.
<zero88> NB2000, ya it has that in /etc/networkinterfaces
<rhineheart_m> Is dovecot enough to have squirrelmail to work?
<zero88> NB2000, could it be the password type . it has an option for WEP hexideciaml and WEP ascii
<NB2000> You could try an ifup wlan0 and you might get some sort of error as opposed to on startup.
 * Pelo wonders if it is aboslutely necessary for rhineheart_m to talk in code
<NB2000> zero88 could be...
<zero88> NB2000, ifup already says its configured
<NB2000> I use hex here...
<zero88> NB2000, eh i guess i jsut have to play with it
<illmortal> muahahahhahaha i have ubuntu 7.10 working on PS3 :d
<NB2000> zero88 you can do a ifdown first.  Then bring it back up.
<illmortal> Can anyone help me with flash installation?.... Need flash player.
<illmortal> and checkgmail and amarok o.o;
<zero88> NB2000, k i will try a ffew things thanks for the help
<karl_> illmortal: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pelo> !flash | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> illmortal, try add/remove for the rest
<tato> good night
<donkey_> where can i get the cool visual effects for ubuntu
<jmoncayo> hello guys anyone here has installed and configured psybnc? i need some help configuring it
<Odd-rationale> donkey_: Are you using 7.10?
<insom> hey all
<fabio2> hi
<jmoncayo> hi
<mysterycool> hi
<mysterycool> :p
<insom> been awhile since I've done the linux thing
<fabio2> a lot of ubuntu users i see
<Pelo> fabio2, mostly idlers
<insom> and I must say I'm digging gutsy
<CyberMatt> donkey_, try Apperence preferences
<NB2000> Idlers read too. :)
<Odd-rationale> donkey_: You should already have a lot of video effects preinstalled. Go to System --> Pref --> Appearance and in the "Visual Effects" tab, enbale visual effects
<insom> I just turned on compiz
<fabio2> compiz 0.7.1
<VvWolverinevV> hi, my mplayer gui is not loading, can anyone help?
<Pelo> VvWolverinevV, ask in #mplayer
<_bryce> I am reading this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html  What does it mean when it says "the ubuntu archives" from which I am supposed to somehow get the four files?
<Pelo> _bryce, which files ? it might help to know
<_bryce> They're listed in the file:
<_bryce>     *
<_bryce>       vmlinuz (kernel binary)
<_bryce>     *
<_bryce>       initrd.gz (initial ramdisk image)
<_bryce>     *
<FloodBot1> _bryce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_bryce>       syslinux.cfg (SYSLINUX configuration file)
<_bryce>     *
<_bryce>       Optional kernel modules
<Pelo> _bryce, I recommend you look in the cd
<_bryce> Pelo, the ubuntu install cd? In what subdirectory?
<Pelo> _bryce, do a search
<_bryce> thanks
<Djerodek> Hello, I'm looking for some boot assistance for a livecd
<Pelo> Djerodek, what is the problem ?
<ArthurArchnix> Djerodek: Go on
<Djerodek> I'm running an HP dv6308ca and I get a microcode error during boot - it continues on to a blank screen and hangs
<and> tgtygygtygy
<and> hello
<Djerodek> The CD stops spinning and it sits on a blank screen without any change
<Pelo> Djerodek, I recommend you try the alternate instal cd
<Djerodek> Alternate install cd?
<icesword> nickrud, finally ,i finished netinstall,but not ubuntu,it is debian,i use that 180m cd of debian
<donkey_> well i know that there are going to be some more visual efects like when you resize the window you can bend it and stuf
<Pelo> Djerodek, text based installer, no live cd desktop to try one ,   you can get it from the ubuntu webise
<Pelo> website
<nickrud> icesword: good on you, you now know much more about how your ubuntu is put together :)
<Djerodek> Alright, now assuming I do this, and I want to install the OS to my 4GB USB key, how would I do that?
<Robert125> Is ubuntu updateable by CD?
<Flannel> Robert125: yes, the Alternate CD
<Pelo> !install > Djerodek check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<nickrud> Robert125: you can use the alternate, but you'll still need the web to upgrade stuff that you've downloaded
<iamchris> Hi guys. I have a usb hard drive, and now for some reason it wont let me access and modify the files on the drive. It says I dont have permission. I tried to change the permission, but it says I need to be root.
<Djerodek> Thanks, Pelo
<nickrud> Robert125: in other words, without the net you'll have a broken upgrade
<Robert125> >Flannel: Thanks
<donkey_> well i know that there are going to be some more visual efects like when you resize the window you can bend it and stuf\
<Pelo> Djerodek, basicaly you install to it like to anyother hdd ,  just make sure you set it to boot in the bios, so the grub boot menu  gets intalled to taht and not to your regular hdd
<Pelo> donkey_, what are you talking about ?
<Djerodek> Thanks again
<caveman24> whats a good music sequencer/composer program for linux?
 * Pelo gets tanks now but he know that later Djerodek will curse his name 
<fabio2> hydrogen ?
 * nickrud thinks Pelo has some experience that way
<donkey_> visual effect downloads
<Indiadev_Techie> Me too >>> want to install the OS to my 4GB usb key..... how would I do that :)???
<owen1> i am trying to connect my pc to the tv. i got nVidia. how do i use nvtv?
<fabio2> Hydrogen - advanced drum machine for GNU/Linux -> www.hydrogen-music.org/
<Bibbie> Anyone have a problem with the apperance of flash within their browser?
<fabio2> nope
<fabio2> buth the flash plugin is quite cpu hungry
<Pelo> Indiadev_Techie, just like isntalling to any other hdd ,  but make sure your bios is set to have the usb key as the boot device,
<Pelo> !install > Indiadev_Techie  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Overand> I have an ubuntu-erver install i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and it's got one of the CPUs pegged, running 'udevd' and there'saprocess called'watershed'alsorunning
<Bibbie> fabio2: are you using firefox?
<fabio2> yes
<fabio2> iceweasel
<Overand> the system is using a hardware raid card, 3ware- is thisrelated?
<Bibbie> bah, idk wth i did
<Overand> i am concerened, my load averages  are over 2.5, and the machine is basically doing nothing
<fabio2> ii  flashplayer-mozilla   9.0.115.0-0.1         Macromedia Flash Player
<Odd-rationale> Indiadev_Techie: Also make sure that you install GRUB to the USB drive, not to your internall HDD.
<Overand> woah
<caveman24> need something with more than just drums... like full midi n stuff like that
<Overand> dmesg is STUFFED with errors about 'dm-linear'
<Pelo> Indiadev_Techie, consider using puppy linux instead,  it is much smaller and works well on usb thumb drives
<Indiadev_Techie> Pelo: Odd-rationale:  Thanx :)
<iamchris> caveman, theres a fruity loops-like program
<iamchris> I just cant remember what its called
<illmortal> amarok can't be installed on a PPC? (Playstation 3)
<Overand> http://pastebin.com/m307f6886 <-- dm-linear fillingdmesg log.
<owen1> how to connect my pc(nvidia) to tv
<Overand> ah i see bugs
<fabio2> rosengard ?
<stroogle_> suddenly internet connection stops on linux machine but continues on windows box (hence this post)
<Pelo> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Pelo> owen  read up
<stroogle_> i've got eth0 and eth1 with the same ip of 192.168.1.4 and a gateway that is working onthis here xp machine
<tycyen> hello
<stroogle_> what can i do to figure out what's gone wrong?
<fabio2> www.rosegardenmusic.com/ -->> Rosegarden: music software for Linux
<owen1> Pelo: i installed nvtv, but i don't know how to use it.
<kinkadius> has anyone had to set up multiple sites of both php and ruby on rails on an ubuntu apache server?
<kinkadius> i'm using this quick tutorial: http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2008/01/09/install-ruby-on-rails-on-ubutu-gutsy-gibbon-apache-version
<hoarycripple> is there any news about a native java plugin for 64 bit firefox?
<Pelo> owen1, neither do I , I suggest you try searching in the forum or on google for more info , or look for a nvtv website for instructions
<caveman24> hmmm... thats more like it.... ima give rosegarden a try
<stroogle_> i've rebooted the linux box and the rooter
<kinkadius> and i can get a php site and a ruby site up, but i can't get two ruby sites
<caveman24> ty
<owen1> Pelo: ok. thanks
<kinkadius> no matter how many ruby apps i try to add, it seems like the first one always takes precedence for some reason
<sarthor> Hi, is it possible to make my usb pen drive password protected??
<stroogle_> when i try to ping the gateway of 192.168.1.1 it says destination host unreachable
<Pelo> sarthor, with encryption I think ,
<hw00djohn> hey everyone, i need help setting up my webcam, i've tried the forums and google and i've also asked for help here a few times to no avail.
<sarthor> Pelo, i am using ubuntu, Can protect in ubuntu? How?
<Pelo> hw00djohn, ubuntu is not the greatest distro for webcams,  they can be very tricky,  I never got mine to work
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: Yes. Use the alt. cd
<Master-of-None> Hello
<Pelo> sarthor, not sure that will work when you plug it into another comp
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: Option to encrypt entire HDD
<Master-of-None> I'm in a bit of a predicement
<gangadjinn> is there a way to disable the ALT keycombo for gettign the maximize and move options for a window... I actually prefer to remove it completely
<hw00djohn> pelo do you know any good free os's for webcams?
<jester-> hi
<caveman24> cool... that was easy... apt-get install rosegarden.. LOL
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: Opps. sorry. Misread question. :P
<Pelo> hw00djohn, I personnaly don'T
<sarthor> Odd-rationale, Np
<Master-of-None> My internet connection drops when I browse certain pages... I'm using wireless with a Linksys WRT54G router
<Pelo> hw00djohn, I think it is pretty much of a linux issue
<hw00djohn> pelo okay, thanks...
<stroogle_> ifconfig tells me that eth1 has lots of collisions
<Pelo> later folks
<storm-zen> ack.  Which is the location for CST?  I was playing with a wallpaper clock and I'm not sure how to set it back.
<speeddemon8803> GMT -6 is CST...if thats what your asking storm-zen
<storm-zen> speeddemon8803: Not quite... I'm asking how to set the clock in gnome.
<storm-zen> ( with NTP sync )
<speeddemon8803> ah, ok
<donkey_> i want to replace my sounds on Pidgon. where can i get new sounds
<fabio2> gstreamer sucks
<speeddemon8803> its been a while since ive dealt with gnome
<NativeAngels> hello
<RB2> Hi all. Does anyone here run an IBM T61? I'm helping a friend out with a grub issue. After running the ThinkVantage updates on the Windows side, grub comes up with GRUB and a blinking cursor.
<speeddemon8803> Hello, nativeangels...what may we assist you with today?
<NativeAngels> im tryin to get phpmyadmin to work
<NativeAngels> i have mysql installed
<nickrud> NativeAngels: did you install it from the repos?
<NativeAngels> and phpmyadmin installed
<NativeAngels> ?
<donkey_> i want to replace my sounds on Pidgon. where can i get new sounds
<nickrud> NativeAngels: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin , that's the simplest way
<NativeAngels> ive got it
<NativeAngels> but when i try to open it
<speeddemon8803> !enter > nativeangels (nativeangels please see private message.)
<sinbox> has anyone here used a canon pixma mp160 on 7.10 and could help me troubleshoot mine
<NativeAngels> !enter > nativeangels
<Indiadev_Techie> donkey_: maybe thta u will get ur anser at #pidgin ... check out ther once....
<speeddemon8803> NativeAngels, that was a message to you from ubotu, you dont have to repeat commands that I do :)
<sarthor> I am back, I checked gparted, fdisk, but there is no Option for protected usb drive with password? any Help please
<NativeAngels> ?
<nickrud> NativeAngels: you should have a private message somewhere, about not using enter so much. It scrolls the window fast. Things are slow right now, but some days ...
 * speeddemon8803 backspaces a few dozen times
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: If you are a quite competent Linux user, you could modify these instructions to suit your needs: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LUKS
<NativeAngels> appologies
<Smutt> anyone here do any packet sniffing with a laptop?
<Smutt> or a pci card?
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: The instructions are written for arch, but it should work on any Linux system
<speeddemon8803> Smutt, yes.
<Smutt> do u use a pci wireless card?
<luckyshot> hey guys, i just successfully installed ubuntu on my eee, is there any remote client for ubuntu i can use to connect to a different machine?
<fabio2> cryptmount
<speeddemon8803> Yes smutt.
<Smutt> which card do u use?
<Smutt> im having trouble finding one that works
<NativeAngels> anyhows ive installed phpmyadmin as u said and mysql but when i  go to the phpmyadmin page i get an error message
<daedalus2_> lucky: try putty ssh client
<speeddemon8803> Well, i havent done it in a long time with a pci card..but i know it works.
<luckyshot> daedalus2_, im looking for something with gui like rdp or vnc?
<Smutt> i need a pci card that has rfmon mode capabilities
<speeddemon8803> I threw mine away when i got a laptop with a intergrated wireless card.
<reportingsjr> anyone know how to convert an avi file to a swf file?
<rawbeef> I'm having some really weird wireless issues, anyone care to help?  I'm using a broadcam 43xx, but the thing is, i can detect networks, gauge their strength, but i can't connect to them
<tony__> Message for danbhfive ....I found what I wanted by using Krusader search, thanks for the help
<rawbeef> i've done a ton of stuff different articles told me todo but nothing seems to work
<sarthor> Odd-rationale, i am not much expert in linux? i dont want to destroy any data from usb or from my hdd.
<Smutt> lol ur problem is that ur using broadcom
<daedalus2_> lucky: try rdesktop or Xvnc
<Smutt> which sucks
<fabio2> ffmpeg can convert almost everything
<luckyshot> daedalus2_, do you know the commands for those? i can just enterin my terminal?
<reportingsjr> fabio2, I tried it and I couldn't get it te work
<reportingsjr> fabio2, tried ##ffmpeg, no one has said anything
<reportingsjr> fabio2, could you help me?
<fabio2> so i suppose it's hopeless
<fabio2> what codec need to be used ?
<reportingsjr> if I could figure it out
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: Well, in order to passwd, protect your USB, you will need to replace the partition with an encrypted one, destroying all data on it. So you would need to back up you usb drive.
<reportingsjr> no clue :)
<rawbeef> Bah
<fabio2> crypmount
<fabio2> cryptmount **
<rawbeef> disconnected :\
<mephux_> anyone know how i can set ubuntu to boot into single use mode by default?
<Flannel> mephux_: why would you wnt to do that?
<sarthor> Odd-rationale, Ok. i have the backup of my usb data.
<reportingsjr> fabio2, care to help?
<fabio2> but i read the swf is supported
<fabio2> ffmpeg -formats | grep swf
<Odd-rationale> sarthor: Read up on cryptmount as fabio2 suggested. Anyways. gtg...
<mephux_> gui slows me down.. but i sometimes use it..
<fabio2>  libavcodec version: 51.48.0
<sarthor> ok
<Flannel> mephux_: single user mode isn't what you want to mediate that then.  You just want GDM to not start by default.  Single user mode is only for administration
<Flannel> mephux_: and even then, only when normal methods of admin aren't working
<reportingsjr> fabio2, ok, what do I do with that?
<FLUXxXx> hello! I have a computer at home with external IP (reachable from the internet) and a computer at work which is behind router and has a lan ip (192.168..). Now, using ssh, is there a way to connect through ssh from work to home but to have access to a bash command line from home to work? Something like a 2 way ssh connection? Or is there another way to ssh to my work computer? except portforward
<fabio2> you should have smething like this
<BigDaddy> greeting all
<Master-of-None> My internet connection drops when I browse certain pages... I'm using wireless with a Linksys WRT54G router
<daedalus2_> lucky: if you have them installed already just type the command name like rdesktop hostname or xvnc hostname
<fabio2>  DE swf             Flash format
<mephux_> Flannel, how should that be done ?
<rawbeef> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=43xx <-- Do you guys reccomend that?
<BigDaddy> I have a dumb question. Where in the heck can I change the font colors in my theme appearance?
<reportingsjr> fabio2, huh?
<Flannel> mephux_: !bum | mephux_
<Flannel> ack
<Flannel> !bum | mephux_
<ubotu> mephux_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fabio2> so i suppode i can deconde/encode from /to swf
<Flannel> mephux_: disable gdm from starting by default
<mephux_> ok
<lem> trying to setup eclipse here, ideally without using sun's java stuff. after installing the eclipse package i get an error window saying no java vm found. any ideas?
<reportingsjr> fabio2, so what do I run? =\
<PriceChild> LadyBot, list
<fabio2> just let me see what codec i need to use
<Indiadev_Techie> lem: may b that java runtime is missin on ur pc...
<reportingsjr> fabio2, ok
<BigDaddy> anyone at all...change the GNOME font colors
<BigDaddy> ?
<fabio2> ...working out
<lem> Indiadev_Techie: ubuntu ships with the GIJ though
<Indiadev_Techie> lem: i didnt know that :(
<Indiadev_Techie> lem: thanx for ya comment...
<john_> hey guys
<lem> anyone have experience with eclipse and  /etc/eclipse/java_home ?
<Gibb> im trying to start xmms and Im getting an error that my soundcard is in use - its not! how can I see whats accessing my soundcard or what?
<douglas_h> '/j netsplit
<douglas_h> sorry
<john_> guys
<john_> i am on harday alpha
<john_> and the nvidia driver doesnt work
<fabio2> try ffmpeg -i in.avi put.swf
<Flannel> john_: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<reportingsjr> fabio2, ok
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fishie> Hello.
<lan-marie> anyone know how to fix suspension on a laptop using the fglrx or vesa driver? I don't care about 3d, so whichever one is easier.
<zcat[1]> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> damn
<fishie> I just setup an ext3 partition. How do I set the mount point to "/"?
<reportingsjr> fabio2, Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<reportingsjr> =\
<Kira> How do I check if proftpd is running?
<fabio2> mhhh
<reportingsjr> "-LadyBot- .No Spam reportingsjr estas avisado una más y te vas" What the?
<fabio2> audio ?
<nickrud> Kira: sudo netstat -tlpn , shows your listening ports.
<fabio2> yuo could have problems with audio or video
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-offtopic
<reportingsjr> fabio2, what would be the problem?
<fabio2> you have to handle 2 streams
<Kira> nickrud: I see. Thanks.
<reportingsjr> yeah
<reportingsjr> audio and video
<fabio2> Stream #0.0 is the video and the other the audio stream
<fabio2> you have to read carefully the codecs involved
<zcat[1]> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fabio2> and molstly what is ffmpeg complaining about
<reportingsjr> fabio2, Do I have to change one of the codecs?
<fabio2> i don't know which .avi do you have
<reportingsjr> how do I find out?
<fabio2> tell me which codec ffmpeg is going to use for the audio stream
<fabio2>  Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 320x240 [PAR 0:1 DAR 0:1], 24.00 tb(r)
<reportingsjr> ah
<fishie> Hello, can anyone tell me how to set an ext3 partition's mount point to "/"?
<fishie> Thanks.
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone in here tell me why i get this error on my phpmyadmin page Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration
<reportingsjr> Stream #0.0: Video: msmpeg4, yuv420p, 688x368 [PAR 0:1 DAR 0:1], 25.00 tb(r)
<reportingsjr> Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
<danbhfive> fishie: if you are using the installer, try right clicking
<fishie> I am using GParted now.
<fabio2> and what about the audio ?
<fishie> danbhfive: I just finished setting up partition in GParted, should I restart and go to the installation now?
<fabio2> that for the input ..
<danbhfive> fishie: restart what?
<rhombus> I wrote a udev rule for my digital camera. It creates the symlink just fine, but it points to the wrong device node
<danbhfive> fishie: are you installing ubuntu?
<fishie> danbhfive: the computer; I'm using the GParted Live CD now. I am not in the Ubuntu installation
<fishie> danbhfive: yes
<fabio2> try disabling the audio : ffmpeg -an
<reportingsjr> fabio2, moment
<danbhfive> fishie: ok, well, start the installation, you will end up in gparted again.  Set the mount points there
<fishie> danbhfive: thx for your help!
<reportingsjr>     Stream #0.0: Video: flv, yuv420p, 688x368 [PAR 0:1 DAR 0:1], q=2-31, 200 kb/s, 25.00 tb(c)    Stream #0.1: Audio: 0x0000, 48000 Hz, stereo, 64 kb/s
<fabio2> msmpeg4 means microsucks mpeg 4
<micalet> Alguien recuerda un comentario en el código de Unix que decía algo así como : " No pretendo que comprendas esto" ??
<nickrud> !es | micalet
<ubotu> micalet: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kostkon> reportingsjr, is this the input or the output streams?
<Gibb> how do i tell whats using my sound card?
<kostkon> are these*
<reportingsjr> kostkon, that was the output
<fabio2> NO codec for the audio ?
<kostkon> reportingsjr, it looks like the codec is unknown or it has not been set
<kostkon> reportingsjr, audio codec*
<dfletcher> hey tpw_rules :P
<dfletcher> bye
<fabio2> force it with -acodec mp2
<reportingsjr> fabio2, it works with -an
<reportingsjr> but no sound =\
<fabio2> but you have no audio :P
<reportingsjr> yeah
<reportingsjr> so -acodec mp2 it is!
<fabio2> or lamemp3
<fishie> Question: I tried to shrink a partition so that I could add another partition. However, the operation failed midway (my computer automatically shut down). The partition now looks as if it was never shrunk/edited. Should I be concerned about this partition?
<kostkon> reportingsjr, did you install the version of ffmpeg from the medibuntu repo?
<reportingsjr> kostkon, I got the trunk
<reportingsjr> and built it
<micalet> Alguien recuerda un comentario en el código de Unix , en las primeras versiones, que decía algo así como : " No pretendo que comprendas esto" ??
<LjL> !es | micalet
<ubotu> micalet: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<micalet> ok
<fabio2> there is also the mencoder !
<kostkon> reportingsjr, ok. did you enable support even for the restricted formats that the regular ffmpeg does not activate
<reportingsjr> -acodec mp2 does not work
<fabio2> try mp3lame
<mrunagi> is there anything like rosetta stone for ubuntu?
<kostkon> reportingsjr, why don't you fetch the ffmpeg from medibuntu just to be sure? just an idea of me!
<sdsheeks> evening folks
<fabio2> what is wrong with mp2 ?
<lem> mrunagi: be more specific
<reportingsjr> fabio2, no clue
<reportingsjr> kostkon, ok
<fabio2> you can adjust sampling rate etc.. to get it working
<mrunagi> meaning you dont know what rosetta stone is lem?
<fabio2> from ffmpeg ?
<kostkon> reportingsjr, try -acodec aac or -acodec ac3 as mp2 does not see to work
<danbhfive> fishie: how did your computer shutdown again?
<kostkon> seem*
<fishie> danbhfive: it was running for 3+ hrs so I don't know exactly what caused the shutdown
<fishie> danbhfive: when i went to check, my computer was off
<lem> mrunagi: many pieces of software go by that name
<danbhfive> fishie: the partitioner was running that long?
<fishie> danbhfive: yes..
<reportingsjr> aac and ac3 not found
<fishie> danbhfive: im currently running a check on that partition (with GParted)
<reportingsjr> mp3 doesn't work
<fishie> danbhfive: is that what i should do/
<robert_> hey guys i am wanting to enable direct rendering using envy on ubuntu 7.10 with an ati x1350 agp card...anybody have any experience doing this
<kostkon> reportingsjr, it looks like you did not compile ffmpeg to support some restrcited formats
<danbhfive> fishie: I'm not sure, but if something goes wrong, you could loose everything on that partition
<ryanakca> fishie: You running a live CD? if not, check the logs ... /var/log/syslog probably.
<fishie> ryanacka: im using GParted Live CD
<fishie> danbhfive: it was an empty partition
<Ed--> I can't see the webcams on http://surfcity-hb.org/visitors/beach_info/LiveBeachCondition.cfm
<reportingsjr> kostkon, it took like 15 minutes to compile too xD
<Ed--> any ideas?
<danbhfive> fishie: empty?!  are you sure?
<kostkon> reportingsjr, try the ffmpeg from medibuntu. it will do just fine
<ryanakca> fishie: this might be excessive... but have you tried using fdisk?
<danbhfive> fishie: it should not take 3 hours to resize a partition
<fabio2> ffmpeg -formats
<fishie> danbhfive: it was an ext3 partition that I just made from an unformatted partition. i was in the process of shrinking it
<reportingsjr> kostkon, in a bit :)
<ryanakca> fishie: ah, just a sec...
<kostkon> reportingsjr, yeah do what fabio2 says, good idea
<fishie> k
<fishie> ryanakca: what's fdisk?
<reportingsjr> kostkon, fine! medibuntu.com?
<ryanakca> fishie: its a command line partition resizer. http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<kostkon> reportingsjr, w8! did you do the "ffmpeg -formats"?
<ryanakca> fishie:        fdisk - Partition table manipulator for Linux
<reportingsjr> yes
<danbhfive> fishie: if its empty, it should resize very quickly i think.  I think thats strange that it took SO long to perform that.  What you can do, is just delete the partition, and recreate it to the size you want
<fishie> ryanacka: ok thanks; is this recommended over gparted?
<ryanakca> fishie: if its empty, can you delete the partition and recreate it?
<ryanakca> fishie: no
<kostkon> reportingsjr, and?
<kostkon> !medibuntu | reportingsjr
<fishie> ryanakca: i believe i can delete it and recreate it, yes
<ubotu> reportingsjr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ryanakca> fishie: fdisk is /really/ old school
<danbhfive> fishie: going back to the very long time, that may indicate a harddrive problem
<fishie> danbhfive: is it quick to delete and recreate it? it took a long time to create the ext3 partition..over 2 hrs
<reportingsjr> kostkon, lots of formats :)
<fabio2> the reason we have ogg instead of mp3 i suppose
<fishie> ryanakca: thot so
<ryanakca> fishie: if you want to see what its like, open up a terminal and run 'fdisk' ... :)
<kostkon> reportingsjr, do you see mp3 in the list, for example?
<reportingsjr> yes
<fishie> danbhfive: i asked on forums if 2+ hrs was normal for resizing and they said yeah
<fishie> ryankca: ok ill check it out
<ryanakca> fishie: 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdwhatever' would be an example, for more help, 'man fdisk'
<danbhfive> fishie: oh, ok, didnt know that.  I thought it was pretty quick
<reportingsjr> kostkon, yes, I did
<fishie> ryanakca: man fdisk returns comamnd not found.. but fdisk works
<fabio2> for mp3 do ffmpeg - and if you read --enable-libmp3lame you have it
<Scorpio33M> trying to install internal wireless card here.....which file extension would be the correct one to get it going? (.sys .inf .cat)?
<ryanakca> fishie: heh, well, you can read it online here: http://www.debian.org/releases/slink/sparc/fdisk.txt
<reportingsjr> fabio2, ffmpeg -?
<fabio2> going from .avi to .swf require to change sampling rate
<fishie> ryanakca: ok ty
<fabio2> yes a shortcut for nothing
<fabio2> - -> a null pipe
<reportingsjr> fabio2, it didn't do anything but throw an errer
<reportingsjr> error*
<fabio2> but you have the compile flags
<fabio2> configuration: ... ?
<reportingsjr> ah
<reportingsjr>   libavutil version: 49.6.0  libavcodec version: 51.50.1  libavformat version: 52.7.0  libavdevice version: 52.0.0
<fabio2> all the .flv (.swf) files i see have mp3 audio
<Presario> can anybody help me out with my problem? y installation is stuck at 97% for quite some time now and the hard disk is indicating no activity. It's now at Cleaning Up. I'm installing ubuntu btw
<fabio2> with  22050 Hz samplling rate and just one channel
<reportingsjr> 1 channel?
<reportingsjr> what the hell?
<fabio2> mono
<fabio2> play with -ar -as -ac and that will be the end of it
<fishie> oh wow deleting and then formatting is so much faster than resizing and shrinking
<reportingsjr> sooooo
<Presario> yeas .flv s have mono channels
<reportingsjr> ffmpeg -ar -i "Monty Python - The Meaning of Life.avi" meaning_of_life.swf ?
<fabio2> or start writing a codec of your own
<Presario> erm any one have solutions?
<reportingsjr> hah
<billy> hello?
<fabio2> -ar need something
<fabio2> please read man ffmpeg
<fabio2> -ar 22050
<billy> i need some help with ubuntu 6.1
<illmortal> can someone help me, step by step on installing flash?...
<danbhfive> illmortal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree        try that
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell illmortal about flash
<mrunagi> how can i get a mounted cd sit on the desktop like a real cd does
<fabio2> ffmpeg -i file.avi -ar 22050 -ac 1 -ab 56k out.swf
<ryanakca> mrunagi: what do you mean by 'sit on the desktop'?
<fabio2> ffmpeg -i file.avi -acodec mp3lame -ar 22050 -ac 1 -ab 56k out.swf
<illmortal> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<illmortal> is only available from another source
<illmortal> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<mrunagi> you know how you put in a cd or dvd, an icon pops up on the desktop?
<ryanakca> illmortal: did you see the text that ubotu sent you?
<danbhfive> !enablesources | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<reportingsjr> Unknown encoder 'mp3lame'
<danbhfive> mrunagi: do you know about mount points and fstab?
<luckyshot> does anyone know how to enable the component called "universe" ?
<fabio2> so you don't have lame ?
<mrunagi> danbhfive: yes i do
<ryanakca> luckyshot: see !enablesources
<danbhfive> mrunagi: where is the cd mounting now?
<NB2000>  /quit
<ryanakca> luckyshot: we called it not 30 seconds ago
<reportingsjr> apparently not
<ComradeMirror> hey guys
<luckyshot> ryanakca, what do you mean?
<ComradeMirror> Im getting this annoying thing in the corner of my screen
<ComradeMirror> its like a small box
<mrunagi> danbhfive: where ever i tell it to, which would be /media/fkdvd
<ryanakca> luckyshot: 20:57:03 < ubotu> illmortal: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<ComradeMirror> with a faded black border
<ComradeMirror> if I change my desktop theme to something else then back it disappears
<ComradeMirror> but after a while it reappears
<ComradeMirror> Anyone know what is up?
<fabio2> going to sleep
<mrunagi> lemme clarify im talking about a mounted iso
<danbhfive> mrunagi: I believe that anything mounted in /media will show up on the desktop
<illmortal> ryankca i did.... but still no go.
<ryanakca> !flash | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mrunagi> danbhfive: it doesnt for me
<ryanakca> mrunagi: oh, you want a mounted iso to appear on the desktop as soon as you mount it?
<mrunagi> thatd be nice ryanakca
<ryanakca> mrunagi: where's it mounted at?
<Anditsu> Hey every one
<mrunagi> ryanakca /media/fkdvd
<illmortal> ERROR: Your architecture, \'ppc64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer.
<chad> in an effort to get TV out working on my laptop, I have completely butchered my X config
<chad> is there an easy way to get things back to normal?
<Stormx2> Alright. I need to make a file of a certain size filled with randomness. Any suggestions on how?
<chad> whatever ubuntu configured during install worked fine, i just need to have it restablish that config
<chris8998> is anyone haveing problems with there 8800 gt?
<mrunagi> i always mount my images in /media/fkdvd
<ryanakca> mrunagi: ok. Try going apps --> nautilus --> desktop and then checking volumes_visible (unsure if this will work, I'm googling it)
<kostkon> chris8998, what problems do you have?
<ryanakca> mrunagi: if not, you can always create a symbolic link in ~/Desktop to /media/fkdvd
 * ryanakca mutters about FloodBot[1-3] polluting the channel
<Anditsu> Does any here have their UCP  cert from the Ubuntu?
<daedalus2_> UCP??
<chris8998> well when i put in the live cd a screen pops up saying that i have to either config my system (video card/ monitor) or click on safe graphics mode
<Anditsu> Ubuntu certfied prefesinal
<Anditsu> sorry typos
<storm-zen> Where are the firewall settings?
<ryanakca> mrunagi: sorry, I need to go to bed. Hope it works :)
<kostkon> chris8998, if you select to config, what heppens?
<mrunagi> thanks night
<jumbers> I'm having an issue with my wireless connection on a Dell Inspiron 1420 (preinstalled from Dell). If left idle with the screen locked, upon return, the wireless connection is recognized as a wired connection
<jumbers> Does anybody know of a solution? Or at least if it's a known problem?
<Anditsu> I was looking get a Linux cert and wanted to stick to ubuntu
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<MasterShrek> Anditsu, if you want to get a linux cert, familiarize yourself with gentoo and slackware
<MasterShrek> jumbers, what card is it?
<MasterShrek> !ucp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ucp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<storm-zen> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Anditsu> I read all the info I was wounding if any one went though their training program
<Anditsu> It's big bucks
<chris8998> well i then have  serach for my card which is listed under nvidea 8 and then tell it that my monitor can handle 1280/1224 then i click ok and it trys to do something and then fails which if i mess with it a few times it will load is safe graphics mode and i cant get my res out of 800/600 and my graphics drivers wont install
<jumbers> MasterShrek: Trying to find it
<MasterShrek> jumbers, lspci -v | grep Network
<Odd-rationale> Anditsu: Have you seen these: http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<Centaur5> If you have postgresql8.3 and 8.2 installed and you remove 8.2 could that possibly delete some of your databases?
<MasterShrek> Anditsu, id go for the compTIA linux+ cert before the ubuntu one personally
<kostkon> chris8998, you are running the live cd you said? do you want to install ubuntu or just run it from the live cd
<jumbers> MasterShrek: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Anditsu> comTIA has a Linux cert
<Anditsu> ?
<Anditsu> cool
<chris8998> i want to install it
<Scorpio33M> anyone know of a good link to install a wireless..............i have read now for around a week on how to do this.......no getting anywhere
<MasterShrek> jumbers, interesting, although it is recognized as a wired connection, does it still work?
<achandrashekar> Does anyone know if the gimp that comes with 7.10 has siox support
<MasterShrek> Scorpio33M, depends on what kind of card it is
<jumbers> MasterShrek: No, it stops working
<AndrewB> Scorpio33M: which chipset?
<achandrashekar> its supposed to allow for extraction of pictures
<Scorpio33M> internal wirless
<Anditsu> Well good info every one thanks
<Anditsu> brb
<chad> i guess i need to basically reinstall compiz+fusion and reconfigure gnome.. is there any way to get ubuntu to go back through it's config of this? .. i have the driver working again, but windows have no borders ... just insides... things are screwed up bigtime
<MasterShrek> jumbers, interesting, i have no experience with that card so unfortunately i cannot help you. i would get a hold of dell maybe, did they give you some kind of support number or something?
<Scorpio33M> arhteros 5006
<Scorpio33M> 5006eg rather
<jumbers> MasterShrek: Dell doesn't support Ubuntu
<chris8998> which i had it installed with my old 8800gts but formated my hdd when the drivers did not work with the new card
<Anditsu> I'm running it on a dell now
<danbhfive> chad: how did you get the driver working?
<Itaku> is there a way to find who remote conneted to my comp?
<Itaku> there a log?
<Anditsu> what dell model
<MasterShrek> Scorpio33M, have you looked in the restricted drivers manager?
<chad> danbhfive, just reinstalled nvidia-glx and edited xorg.conf to go back to nvidia
<Anditsu> It run great on my Latitude
<kostkon> chris8998, then you should install it and then try to fix any graphics card driver problems. you didn't have to format your system though
<danbhfive> chad: can you undo that? and instead do it through the restricted drivers manager
<prettyricky> is there anything like netmeeting for ubuntu 7.10
<Scorpio33M> MasterShrek says it is there and inabled.....but not in use
<kostkon> prettyricky, ekiga
<chad> but gnome/X is still all screwed up .. i have no idea where my window borders went
<chad> where is the restricted driver manager?
<rhombus> Has anybody here written working udev rules?
<MasterShrek> Scorpio33M, interesting, ifconfig -a   doesnt show it?
<prettyricky> does it work like netmeeting?
<chris8998> it was a really bad night b/c my windows drivers got messed up and i almost just gave up the hole thing lol so i new is was not that hard
<chad> i'd like to have ubuntu reconfigure X, because this isn't right whatever it is using now
<kostkon> prettyricky, you can im netmeeting users too
<chad> close, but not right
<chris8998> to reload ubuntu
<Scorpio33M> system/admin
<Flannel> prettyricky: Ekiga speaks to netmeeting (they both use H.323)
<IndyGunFreak> chad: are you using compiz?
<chad> just want to go back to what it was before .. but all the backups are wrong at this point
<chad> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<prettyricky> ok, thank you very much
<Itaku> is there a log file of the vnc server that came with the ubuntu?
<chris8998> i guess what i am trying to say is that how do i ifix the prob?
<kostkon> prettyricky, it's already installed, if you use ubuntu
<danbhfive> chad: installing through the restricted drivers manager does other things for setup, that gets compiz working,  for now, you can just disable compiz
<IndyGunFreak> chad: don't know if it still exists, but for a while there, there was a bug in Compiz and some cards, that caused the window borders to go away, there's a fix, but i don't remember it.
<chad> IndyGunFreak, pretty sure this is related to xconfig as it was fine before i started messing with it
<msergiu> hello, how to install php ?
<IndyGunFreak> chad: oh ok.., sounds like it.
<kostkon> chris8998, I suppose firstly you will have to install ubuntu again
<chad> danbhfive - where do i access the restricted drivers manager?
<Itaku> is there a log file of the vnc server that came with the ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Itaku, look in /var/log
<Scorpio33M> system/admin
<danbhfive> chad: its restricted-manager from a terminal
<chris8998> ok
<Itaku> thx
<illmortal> does anyone know how to install flash on ubuntu 7.10 on a ppc64 architecture?
<kazol_> I cannot write to a SD card-I get an error msg that it's read-only.
<storm-zen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AndrewB> illmortal: doubt you will get it, could alternativly try !gnash
<chad> meh, can't load a terminal .. comes up as a dead white block
<storm-zen> illmortal: Can you install FreeFormats, above?
<IndyGunFreak> chad: you're probably gonna have to reconfigure x from the sound of it.
<kazol_> I cannot write to a SD card-I get an error msg that it's read-only.
<illmortal> storm-zen i don't understand...
<chad> IndyGunFreak, definitely.. i just want ubuntu to do it, instead of me
<IndyGunFreak> chad: lol, good luck w/ that
<danbhfive> chad: can you access the menus?
<chad> danbhfive, yes
<fevel> hay
<chad> IndyGunFreak, shouldn't be an unreasonable proposal .. after all, ubuntu did it when i installed
<storm-zen> illmortal: It would have helped a little if I had said 'restricted' formats, not free...
<fevel> whats that firefox plugin that lets me play videos on an external player like totem???
<chad> danbhfive, found it
<IndyGunFreak> chad: but you bonked it up, so you'll likely have to reconfigure it.
<danbhfive> chad: System > Preferences > Appearance
<storm-zen> When I installed it, it installed everything from Sun Java to Flash to MP3s.  ( But I'm not ppc64 )
<danbhfive> chad: go to the last tab, and turn off the graphics
<chad> ok .. got my window borders back :)
<luckyshot> how come when i try to connect to my remote pc through vnc it says "unable to connect to host: connection refused (111)" ?
<kazol_> Any ideas? I still can't write to the SD card.
<danbhfive> chad: if you found the manager, remove the driver, reboot, then add the driver, all through the manager
<MasterShrek> kazol_, did it auto-mount?
<MasterShrek> kazol_, use sudo from the terminal
<kazol_> MasterShrek: sudo mount?
<MasterShrek> sudo cp
<chad> danbhfive, it just gave me the opportunity to disable the driver, not remove
<MasterShrek> kazol_, did you manually mount it or did it automatically mount when you inserted it?
<danbhfive> chad: ok, i think thats good enough, i dunno
<ComradeMirror> I have a question
<MasterShrek> !ask | ComradeMirror
<ComradeMirror> Can Pidgin get xdcc transfers from irc?
<ubotu> ComradeMirror: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kazol_> MasterShrek: It automatically mounted the card; it worked perfectly before.
<MasterShrek> ComradeMirror, good question, try it out
<fishie> Question: I am currently installing Ubuntu. In the "Prepare partitions" dialog box, should I check both ext3 '/' and ext3 '/home' to be formatted?
<MasterShrek> kazol_, not sure then, if you use sudo you should be able to mount it
<MasterShrek> fishie, did you have a previous install of ubuntu on there?
<prettyricky> how do I get the port restriction of for Ekiga?
<chad> gotta reboot, brb
<fishie> MasterShrek: No
<MasterShrek> err kazol_ not mount, write to it i mean
<MasterShrek> fishie, then you can format them both
<achandrashekar> Hello. Does anyone know what it takes to enable the Siox tool in Ubuntu for gimp?
<fishie> MasterShrek: ok thanks
<MasterShrek> achandrashekar, ask in #gimp maybe
<luckyshot> how come when i try to connect to my remote pc through vnc it says "unable to connect to host: connection refused (111)" ?
<achandrashekar> MasterShrek: its a pointing the finger at the other channel issue.
<achandrashekar> MasterShrek: they claim something is not enabled
<kazol_> MasterShrek: It works erratically.
<MasterShrek> luckyshot, try by ip and not hostname maybe, also make sure a vnc server is running
<MasterShrek> achandrashekar, well they should be able to tell you what isnt enabled, the fact that something isnt enabled doesnt help at all
<luckyshot> Master, im running a remote server on a windows machine
<achandrashekar> MaterShrek: I wish they a bit more helpful myself..id hate to compile it from source just to get it to work...
<achandrashekar> MasterShrek: not that I cant do that...
<mzuverink> can you name 2 seperate partitions on 2 seperate drives as /home and it act as one /home partition
<achandrashekar> :)
<adorablepuppy> is there a version of OOo through apt-get that uses mdbtools in OOo Base?
<MasterShrek> mzuverink, it may be possible
<AndrewB> adorablepuppy: try apt-cache search mdbtools  possibly?
<MasterShrek> !lvm | mzuverink
<ubotu> mzuverink: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<daedalus2_> mzuverink, you would have to use raid devices for that
<adel> hey, am looked out X (removed ati graphic card) now using built in one, how do I reconfigure xorg?
<mzuverink> Thank you all
<ComradeMirror> hmm
<ComradeMirror> apparently xdcc does work over pidgin
<nickrud> adel: at the command prompt (hit enter when you see rc.local, if necessary) type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AndrewB> adorablepuppy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AndrewB> ehh sorry adorablepuppy not ment for you
<AndrewB> grr adel quit
<nickrud> Anditsu: you're slow anyway :)
<biabia> I'm using ubunutu with the kde and xfce desktops installed. well usually I use the xfce desktop but I was having trouble getting a game to run, so I wanted to try it in gnome but the gnome desktop wont come up
<nickrud> argh, nick completion hits me also,
<Anditsu> back
<AndrewB> yeah nickrud
<gavin__> Hello, can someone point me to a guide where I can learn to set up mirrored drives on xubutnu 7.10?  Thanks.
<Anditsu> That comptia linux test cover a lot of stuff
<merph123> hello
<Anditsu> nickrud
<Anditsu> ?
<nickrud> Anditsu: sorry, nick completion error
<merph123> quick help, got a 2.4 quad 2gigs... i386 or the 64bit... which one should i use?
<Anditsu> it's funny
<nickrud> was hoping you weren't really around :(
<atheodo> i have a question, does anybody know a usb based sound card that will work with ubuntu 7.10?
<biabia> anyone know how i get my desktop back? i went into synaptic and reinatlled it but it still doesnt work
<Anditsu> I just went to look up that test
<Anditsu> I'm not going to have a social if I study for that
<danbhfive> biabia: which desktop are you trying to get back?
<biabia> gnome
<gavin__> biaia, did you try restarting and choosing the desktop you want from the login menu?
<pawan> google talk for ubuntu
<biabia> gavin: yes
<danbhfive> biabia: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<AndrewB> pawan: try pidgin
<biabia> ok
<biabia> danbhfive, thanks
<Anditsu> I think if I get a Linux cert it will set me apart from the windows IT people
<nepbabu> md5sum for gutsy dvd doesn't match.. what options have i got?
<AndrewB> nepbabu: redownload
<RoxanneEDM>  hey guys, i have a laptop of my nephews that seems to be dead, the battery will not hold a charge( placed his batt in my laptop) but the real problem is that the AC power wont even turn the thing on .
<nepbabu> i know that
<AndrewB> nepbabu: or try it?
<kostkon> nepbabu, download it again
<Jack_Sparrow> merph123: 32
<nepbabu> i downloaded twice
<danbhfive> biabia: gavin__ 's advice is good too
<kostkon> nepbabu, choose a different mirror
<biabia> rebooting didnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> nepbabu: you can always try what you have and hope the error isnt in a critical file
<malsyned_> After upgrading from feisty to gutsy, my mouse cursor disappears whenever it ought to be the "wait" cursor.
<Anditsu> where is every one from
<nepbabu> kostkon, where are indian mirrors listed for cdimages?
<RoxanneEDM> anyone got any ideas of how i can check this laptop out to get it working ... its a acer travelmate 3120
<nickrud> heh. They're all critical
<biabia> the screen comes up with a blue wavy background, no icons, no nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi nickrud
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: hi there yourself
<RoxanneEDM> sorry, travelmate 2310
<kostkon> nepbabu, no clue, just go to ubuntu.com/dowload and see the mirrors offered there
<nepbabu> bibekpaudel,
<malsyned_> anybody know why that might have happened?
<bibekpaudel> nepbabu: yeah
<Anditsu> nickrud is a little slow :)
<donkey_> i have a question. I want to download COMPIZ but dont know if my graphics card can handle it. Please let me know: this is my card info: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<donkey_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: If the error is in one of the extra debs and not part of the base os he will still get a running system
<pokethesmot> Can anyone suggest a good ftp server?  maybe something easy, like ftp session/terminal???
<biabia> danbhfive, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop says its already installed and is the newest version
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: a good point
<Anditsu> a lot of traffic in this room
<livefoniks> And no stop signs.
<nickrud> donkey_: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<Anditsu> lol
<gstory> can someone answer a question about perl and Gutsy?
<danbhfive> biabia: you forgot the ^?
<merph123> nepbabu: 32 what?
<pokethesmot> Can anyone suggest a good ftp server please?
<nickrud> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<pokethesmot> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> merph123: 32 bit
<pete2> http://neo-hk.myminicity.com/
<pete2> thats cool
<AndrewB> donkey_: check on http://compiz.org/Intel
<Anditsu> Man  google FTP sites
<merph123> So 2.4 Quad wont run 64?
<merph123> linux?
<biabia> oh
<biabia> hm
<biabia> yes
<nickrud> !enter | biabia
<ubotu> biabia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> merph123: IT will but if you are new to linux, the 32 is a better place to start
<netdur> to whom ever helped me reconfigure xorg, thank you
<mzuverink> going to be using two hd's for an install, can swap be on the sdb or does it need to be on sda?
<AndrewB> mzuverink: that should be fine
<nickrud> mzuverink: either
<mzuverink> thanks
<biabia> danbhfive, thanks its doing, 'something'. whats the ^ for?
<danbhfive> biabia: not sure, but it seems to do a more thorough job
<gstory> I have in /usr/lib to directories for perl.  /usr/lib/perl and usr/lib/perl5.  I believe that the perl5 is causing a complaint from postgrey.
<Anditsu> Hey thanks to who ever pointed me to the Linux test. there are so many people who offer certs it's hard to decide
<gangadjinn> anyone here happend to be using a dinovo bluetooth keyboard, with a logiteck laser mouse on it... and would allow me to peek on the device section of xorg.conf, and imwheelrc files?
<gangadjinn> logitech*
<biabia> Anditsu, where was that test
<Anditsu> http://certification.comptia.org/resources/objectives.aspx
<Anditsu> then there is free one at brainbench.com
<Anditsu> Ubuntu offers one too
<philphoto> ok folks, gonna try again.  new install.  udev is missing.  how do I fix this?
<danbhfive> philphoto: what are you trying again?
<miyarstim> Anditsu: LPI ???
<nickrud> philphoto: what do you mean, missing? what does dpkg -l udev say?
<Anditsu> That's the one I would like
<philphoto> danbhfive: i have no usb due to udev and usbdevfs not being created during install
<dal1> anyone here use frostwire?
 * fishy|school successfully installed Ubuntu!!!!
<Anditsu> I'm new however
<miyarstim> O'Reilly do a nutshell book on that one
<philphoto> nickrud: haven't tried dpkg
<fishy|school> Question: What Linux IRC program does people use?
<biabia> I cant seem to switch user to try the gnome desktop. It says I have to be using Gnome Display Manager
<Shkeve> How do you get vlc player to play wmv files clearly on ubuntu 7.10?
<daning> I use xchat
<gavin__> xchat
<ka2> pidgin
<fishy|school> ok ty
<Odd-rationale> fishy|school: Konversation
<IndyGunFreak> Shkeve: if you have w32codecs installed, they should play ok.
<dal1> I have ubuntu7.10............for some reason, frostwire won't connect.....any suggestions?
<daning> Shkeve: I use mplayer to play wmv
<Jack_Sparrow> biabia: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<philphoto> running an update right now, not able to to try dpkg
<gangadjinn> dal1, think that is the server messing up
<gangadjinn> my sis had the problem in windows earlier on today
<Shkeve> I believe I have w32codecs installed, but I'm new at this, so how do I check?
<nickrud> philphoto: then how about   ps -A | grep udevd
<dal1> ok....i wondered about that, because limewire runs just fine
<joack> can someone help me with my VNC server? It's not showing up with the nice background threw VNC :(
<joack> http://jswoboda.no-ip.org/vnc.PNG
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: Are you running an ati card?
<Shkeve> yes
<philphoto> nickrud: wait one
<gangadjinn> and for the codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras seemed to do the works for me
<ka2> joack: thats ugly :) your right
<prince_jammys> da1:  try running frostwire from terminal and see what if there's any errors
<joack> I tried doing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
 * nickrud has got to get a new laptop
<Shkeve> I know that I have ubuntu-restricted-extras.  it still doesn't work
<ka2> joack: maybe a setting in the client?
<joack> it's not client side.. ive used this client installation for years
<towlie> how do i capture the screen in ubuntu
<ka2> Shkeve: thats for gstreamer (totem, rhythmbox, banshe etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: If it is jerky then you may need to make one change in xorg.. to disabler composite.. let me look in my notes
<ka2> towlie: try pushing Print Screen
<Shkeve> k
<towlie> i dont have a printscreen button
<towlie> im running ubuntu on a macbook
<ka2> towlie: a laptop?
<towlie> yes
<ka2> towlie: oh
<philphoto> nickrud:  i get  as follows  2590?    00:00:06 udevd
<soldats> towlie: theres a screenshot selection in the menu
<towlie> which menu
<ka2> soldats: not for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: Option "Composite" "disable"            IN YOUR XORG TO SEE IF THAT FIXES JERKY VIDEO
<soldats> aplications menu towlie
<kostkon> towlie, Applications -> accessories
<nickrud> philphoto: then you certainly have udev, and it's running. Your problem is something else
<towlie> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: Sorry for the caps
<ka2> kostkon: ah i was looking in graphics
<Shkeve> jack, won't that disable my desktop effects?
<Presario> hey guys, do you know how to install grub manually? because I'm having error 15
<ka2> Shkeve: yes it will
<kostkon> ka2, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: PLease just try it and see if that fixes wmv.
<Shkeve> so, I guess I can't have my cake and eat it too then, but I'll try it
<philphoto> nickrud: well, when I reboot, system shows unable to create /dev/.udev/........
<ka2> Shkeve: run grub-install --help in a terminal
<philphoto> nickrud: in the end, problem is that i have no usb at all, but all my devices work on other computers
<panfist> ok so i was experimenting with performance in different video cards and different settings... i started off with nvidia, then ati, and after a few times rebooting the ATI card suddnly X would not work with the kernel framebuffer enabled. Neither will the nvidia card. no matter how many times i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it wont work. i dunno what i may have screwed up
<nickrud> philphoto: hm, a different error
<ka2> Shkeve: sorry wrong person
<ka2> Presario: run grub-install --help in a terminal
<nickrud> philphoto: do a google search for the exact error you get ...
<philphoto> i will have to wait until shutdown and then how do i pause long enough to copy full error.
<nickrud> philphoto: you'll probably be able to find that error string in /var/log/syslog
<joack> exec gnome-session & is what i needed ;)
<gangadjinn> is there a way I can make the ALT button NOT move my window when playing a game?? I use the alt button while playing wow alot, and everytime I have to adjust my window again, and yes... I am using a diffrent one.. .just my fingers is pretty used to doing alt + something
<philphoto> nickrud: how to read without screwing up the log?
<ka2> gangadjinn: yes there is
<ka2> gangadjinn: i will check where
<Shkeve> jack, disabling composite didn't work
<fastfinger> I have a laptop that cannot be connected to internet and dosenot have make files or dpkg, any way to install make in it so i can install other stuff on it
<gangadjinn> thanks
<panfist> if i have switched video cards a couple times how can i make sure my system is clean of old drivers
<nickrud> philphoto: you won't screw it up, it's owned by root. You can use   less /var/log/syslog  in a terminal, or use   gedit /var/log/syslog.
<ka2> gangadjinn: System > Preferences > Windows
<Shkeve> unless you think I should reboot & try again
<Anditsu> Ok peace out every body
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: Did you restart after editing xorg?
<Anditsu> happy coding
<getoo> whats a good screen capture ( aka camstusio .winblows or iShowU .mac)
<nickrud> panfist: no need to worry about extra drivers on the system, you have dozens that you're not using already. They're just there
<getoo> i need a gui one
<getoo> :)
<Shkeve> no, I will now and let you know if it works.
<Shkeve> thanks
<fastfinger> Hello Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> HI ff
<ka2> getoo: Istanbul
<gangadjinn> thanks ka2,,, that made me a happy as a dike in a hardware store
<getoo> ka2: thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> fastfinger: look into aptoncd ...
<paniang> aboed
<Scorpio33M> night all.......thanks for the good reading
<ka2> gangadjinn: good to know :)
<paniang> padang
<fastfinger> Jack_Sparrow: k, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bazhang> recordmydesktop for video getoo
<ka2> bazhang: tried that, not as nice as Istanbul
<biabia> Jack_Sparrow, it wont start gdm because it says its not the default display manager
<AutoMatriX> hello folx, is there, somebody with PXE-experience here ?
<storm-zen> is there a way to run a program with sudo from (ALT) F2 ?
<ka2> storm-zen: use gksudo
<nickrud> storm-zen:  use gksu
<philphoto> nickrud: no mention of udev in syslog
<gangadjinn> storm... you just write sudo in front of it
<storm-zen> gksudo.. ok.  thanks.
<nickrud> philphoto: you found the startup sequence?
<philphoto> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> biabia: not sure what all you did to that system.. .. I dont have time to help you untangle it.. but someone else will.. take care
<calyth>  quick question, how do I force a modules to load on boot? is it still /etc/modules?
<biabia> thanks
<nickrud> philphoto: bottom line, without the exact error message, it's very hard (nigh on to impossible) to troubleshoot
<storm-zen> gangadjinn: Oh, so that works too... why did I think it would have to be a gtk program?
<donkey_> which compiz pack do i download for the extra visual effects?????
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> gangadjinn: but how's he supposed to fill in the password?
<Shkeve> jack, I just rebooted, and vlc still doesn't play wmv clearly
<ka2> storm-zen: it does have to be a gui one
<AutoMatriX> I'll try it the other way : is there a way to set up a system on an USB dongle via PXE ?
<Shkeve> composite is disabled
<ka2> storm-zen: gnome: gksudo kde: kdesu
<gangadjinn> storm-zen, in a terminal or in bash just use sudo...
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: DO you have effects still working?
<storm-zen> ka2: Oh.  well, "sudo firestarter" worked fine with ALT F2.
<Shkeve> no I don't
<philphoto> nickrud: fantastic.  i have reloaded this machine 4 times now trying different distros with different dates.  flashed my bios just before this install
<philphoto> nickrud: still no joy
<nickrud> storm-zen: that is working because you used sudo in the last 15 minutes
<ka2> storm-zen: unless you need to type the password :)
<donkey_> which compiz pack do i download for the extra visual effects?????
<gangadjinn> in my experiance, gksudo, and kdesu can be unpredictable...
<storm-zen> nickrud: haha.. oh.
<mEck0> Hi! how can I change the font properties for headers- and footers in OO Impress? (it looks like times new roman now, I want a sans-serif font there)
<noodles12> "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."   I get this error whenever i try to make anything.
<NetEcho> whats the difference between the xchat and xchat gnome client under Add/Remove programs for ubuntu?
<ka2> noodles12: try ./configure first
<ka2> noodles12: make sure you have build-essential installed
<nickrud> philphoto: some things can be frustrating. I've run into them myself while learning. But without the error message, I'm pretty much at a loss. There's just too many branches on the troubleshooting tree
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: Read this page...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  that is where it says to disable composite and make some other xorg changes.. is your xorg in the pastebin.. I have time for a quick look.
<ka2> NetEcho: one is gnome-ified :)
<dagrump> i'm creating a raid1 array for media files,but  I cant remember what to use for mount point. the drives are sdb & sdd, any ideas?
<gangadjinn> does compiz work while dualscreening??
<storm-zen> is there a gtk process lister?
<philphoto> well, I'll be restarting in a few minutes
<therealpxc> hello...
<therealpxc> anyone here have some serious experience with apt/aptitude and repository removal?
<ka2> storm-zen: yes use System > Administration > System Monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> gangadjinn: YEs, but there is a limit to total screen res of both monitors
<Shkeve> sorry, jack I don't know what the pastebin is
<ka2> !pastebin | Shkeve
<ubotu> Shkeve: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NetEcho> Ubuntu has been working quite flawlessly on the laptop I'm considering dual-booting it on this machine
<storm-zen> thanks.
<therealpxc> I have some problems that I know how to solve, theoretically, but I don't know what syntax to throw at what tools to make it all happen
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: See channel topic
<ka2> therealpxc: why do you need to remove the repo?
<therealpxc> well, I already have
<gangadjinn> I was thinking of using the trasparent and such... the rest don't really fuzz me alot
<therealpxc> it's a KDE4 (and other KDE packages) repo
<ka2> therealpxc: oh i see
<therealpxc> I don't really want it, it's screwing with my kdelibs install and messed up my dcop stuff
<ka2> therealpxc: do you want to remove KDE4?
<therealpxc> so Amarok no longer detects media devices I have plugged in
<therealpxc> I don't have KDE4 installed... I removed it a while ago. at the same time, I attempted to remove the repo
<usp> hi 2 all!
<therealpxc> result was a bunch of packages installed from the ppa repo that I couldn't reinstall
<therealpxc> because apt wanted to install the ppa versions
<ka2> therealpxc: that part could be difficult to repair any suggestions anyone?????
<usp> russkie est'?
<therealpxc> even though I removed that repository
<ka2> usp: huh what?
<therealpxc> here's a screenie from adept
<therealpxc> (adept is the KDE equivalent of synaptic)
<ka2> therealpxc: yes i used to use KDE :)
<therealpxc> http://www.robertc.com/pxc/images/misc/adept-screen1.png
<therealpxc> anyhow, as you can tell from that screenshot
<carl> how do i open ports with ubuntu?
<therealpxc> the candidate version is a package from the ppa repository
<Jack_Sparrow> therealpxc: YOu may find better answers for KDE and KDE4 in #Kubuntu or #Kubuntu-kde4
<donkey_> i reall have a question that i need answered
<therealpxc> even though I removed the bugger from my apt sources list
<donkey_> which compiz pack do i download for the extra visual effects?????
<Shkeve> here it is, jack:
<Shkeve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57292/
<therealpxc> Jack_Sparrow: Not really. The people in Kubuntu have been unsuccessful at helping me.
<ka2> therealpxc: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list file in a pastebin for me to look at?
<therealpxc> Anyway, this isn't a KDE issue--it's a Debian/Ubuntu issue.
<therealpxc> yeah
<hidox> c.cl
<Dr_willis> !compiz  | donkey_
<ubotu> donkey_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<donkey_> thanks
<carl> can someone 1 on 1 help me in a pm please D:
<therealpxc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57289/
<ka2> therealpxc: thanks
<Shkeve> <Jack_Sparrow> oddly though, desktop effects are still working
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: I thought they would still work
<jaime> HELP!! using compiz default in 7.10, the windows i open will continue to open on the top left corner !!!
<ka2> therealpxc: tried a "sudo apt-get update"?
<Shkeve> <Jack_Sparrow> oh, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Shkeve: A few things wrong in that xorg.. no v/h rates for your monitor and you did not read the ati info on setting up your xorg
<zcat[1]> woohoo, I have successfully PXE-installed a basic Linux on this box... next setp is to try and do the same thing with our blade server
<Shkeve> <Jack_Sparrow> what should I read, and sorry if I haven't read it already.
<|Prometheus|> hey guys - anyone know a decent flv downloader script for sites like youtube - youtube-dl doesn't work anymore (thinks its because youtube changed page layouts)
<therealpxc> ka2: of course
<zcat[1]> |Prometheus|: still using bownloadhelper here
<zcat[1]> *downloadhelper
<ka2> therealpxc: so you need to downgrade?
<therealpxc> ka2: yessir
<therealpxc> that's why I needed someone with more experience with debian package management
<|Prometheus|> zcat[1], thanks - i'll give it a shot... does it automatically get the flv file from the link?? Im just lazy
<therealpxc> because I don't know how to specify a version with either adept or apt-get
<pushpop> is there any really nice bandwidth monitor graphical interfaces out there possible webbased?
<_Andrew> |Prometheus|, Did you try re-downloading youtube-dl because I had that problem but they updated the script
<slenentine> |Prometheus|: I use QtTube
<pushpop> is there any really nice bandwidth monitor graphical interfaces out there possibly webbased?
<therealpxc> the only package manager I really know how to play with is portage, and in that, you just append the version number (preceded by a hyphen) to the packagename
<fastfinger> Hmm, the manual for atponcd is apparently empty for some reason
<therealpxc> tried that w/ Ubuntu, and it didn't work, lol
<bascule> pushpop: gkrellm
<|Prometheus|> _Andrew, yeah, only just got it..
<zulerdongle> Hi. Does anyone know how to make ubuntu automount all of my ntfs and fat 32 partitions every time it loads. The thing is i have like 10 partitions and my music is spread out through all of them so in order for amarok to find the songs in my library i have to double click on a partition then go back to the "computer" menu and do the same with the other 9 paritions.. Thanks
<|Prometheus|> slenentine, Ill check that too -  thanks
<zcat[1]> |Prometheus|: gets the file and renames it from gootube's random gibberish to the page header title
<levander> Can someone tell my why the 2 windows machines on this computer can share files fine, but I have to use IP addresses to share files to get to the windows machine from my Ubuntu box?
<bascule> pushpop: gkrellm is not web based though, if you are serious look at radmind
<|Prometheus|> zcat[1], thanks - sounds perfect
<ka2> therealpxc: "sudo apt-get upgrade -s" and pastebin the results?
<towlie> i tried installing the package flex with apt-get. why does it ask me to to inset the ubuntu CD ? i dont have it available
<bascule> towlie: disable it in software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati | Shkeve:
<ubotu> Shkeve:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zcat[1]> |Prometheus|: it probably is perfect.. even my technophobe wife has figured out how to use it :)
<fastfinger> zulerdongle: you'll most likely need to edit fstab and about ntfs read up on ntfs-3f, I am not sure exactly
<|Prometheus|> zcat[1], Lol :)
<slenentine> levander: you need winbind
<Rael> is there a standalone program to download movies...like orbit or url grabber, that gets the url of the movie and then lets you download it? I need one for linux something either standalone or something that will work with the opera browser
<towlie> bascule, how do i do that
<fastfinger> zulerdongle: ntfs-3g *
<pushpop> is there any really nice bandwidth monitor graphical interfaces out there possibly webbased?
<ka2> Rael: what sort of movie?
<Shkeve> I'm reading it right now...does ATI Radeon Xpress200 fall under these prerequisites?
<bascule> towlie: under the system menu
<Rael> like a flash or divx
<zcat[1]> pushpop: ntop
<bascule> uncheck the box
<therealpxc> ka2: will do
<ka2> Rael: from where?
<Rael> like what VideoDownloader does in firefox...but I use opera
<Rael> from a website
<slenentine> levander: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<towlie> where under the system menu
<gangadjinn> anyone here using newzbin?? and what application you guys using for it?
<fastfinger> Rael: And this is all legal movie, right?
<dagrump> Any raid gurus on hand?
<therealpxc> ka2: no effect.
<fastfinger> You are allowed to download it?
<ka2> Rael: miro will do youtube i think
<pushpop> zcat[1] Thank you! just what I was looking for
<Rael> of course
<Stoffer> can someone help me figure out why I can't copy files from my external usb ext2 hard drive?
<ka2> therealpxc: confusing
<therealpxc> the upgrade -s is the regular output, 0 updates and all that
<therealpxc> yeah
<fastfinger> Stoffer: permission problem?
<c_ganteng> _hUjaN]
<Stoffer> fastfinger, sudo'ing it didn't help
<zcat[1]> not sure what the MAFIAA thing, but I can't see any difference between downloading of gootube and taping stuff off TV which is definitely legal
<ka2> therealpxc: iam reading up on downgrading & trying to keep up with irc
<Stoffer> fastfinger, it starts copying a little then it stalls
<fastfinger> Stoffer: for me chmoding it helped
<gangadjinn> !newzbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newzbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therealpxc> ka2: thanks, I'm trying to do the same thing
<fastfinger> Stoffer: ohany error?
<Stoffer> fastfinger, tried it.  chmod 777 /media/disk (mount point).  no errors to speak of
<luckyshot> sudo apt-get install grdesktop -> when i enter that command it says not installble due to broken packages
<ka2> therealpxc: http://tinyurl.com/3dcqf2
<AutoMatriX> is there any way to restore a password-protected winXP-session to ubuntu ?
<Stoffer> fastfinger, I'm trying cp -v to see what comes up but that just stalls as well
<ka2> therealpxc: third comment might be of help?
<therealpxc> ka2: <3
<ka2> therealpxc: whats that?
<therealpxc> I see no comments there
<motin_0>  is there any way to enable the software cursor either while X is running or when launching gdmflexiserver?
<therealpxc> ka2: nvm, that _is_ the comment
<ka2> therealpxc: oops sorry the url I gave was directly to the comment
<zcat[1]> funny thing actually, you remember the whole sonybmg rootkit thing, switchfoot were one of the CDs affected by that.. the other day my wife downloaded the songs off gootube, from sonybmg's official youtube channel :)
<Elda> !compiz Chii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz chii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therealpxc> ka2: it's a heart, indicating my appreciation
<therealpxc> lol
<Elda> err wrong person
<Elda> how do I have it messaged to me? >.<
<ka2> zcat[1]: serious?
<Elda> I usually use the name chii on irc, hence the confusion :s
<Elda> !compiz:Elda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz:elda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<towlieban> where do i find software sources
<Elda> bleh
<luckyshot> sudo apt-get install grdesktop -> when i enter that command it says not installble due to broken packages
<Stoffer> fastfinger, ok, well now it looks like it's copying but it's being extremely slow.... 20 sec to get to 4% of an mp3
<zcat[1]> ka2: totally ... they've got a bunck of stuff up, over a thousands videos
<victorribeiro> hi everyone
<Canzer69> excuse me but what do i do if /etc/modules do not load ndiswrapper?
<ka2> Elda: do "/msg ubotu !compiz"
<ka2> zcat[1]: is it really them?
<victorribeiro> do you guys heard anything about ati making some drivers for linux?
<ka2> victorribeiro: they have done for years
<ka2> !ati | victorribeiro:
<ubotu> victorribeiro:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Canzer69> i have to type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after boot
<Elda> Thank you ka2 :)
<victorribeiro> hey, nice
<zcat[1]> ka2: if it wasn't, I doubt they would have allowed a user named 'sonybmg' to upload over a thousand videos in their name without saying something..
<ka2> Elda:  im kind of new to irc
<victorribeiro> i have a ati radeon xpress 1150 and I cant use compiz on it
<ka2> zcat[1]: i guess it would be suspicous :)
<Elda> Im not that knew, I just didnt know how to get ubotu to message me with a topic lol
<_Oz_> is there a way to power up an ubuntu machine remotely?
<Elda> *new
<zcat[1]> ka2: I was surprised as heck, but it looks like it's legit.
<ka2> Elda: yes but i am :) - yesterday :)
<victorribeiro> ka2, thanks man
<Canzer69> anyone?
<victorribeiro> ubotu nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<towlieban> i tried installing the package flex with apt-get. why does it ask me to to inset the ubuntu CD ? i dont have it available
<ka2> _Oz_: wakeup on lan? bios feature on some mothereboards
<zcat[1]> !nice
<_Oz_> ka2: not a bad thought
<zcat[1]> towlieban: go into sources and untick the CD
<_Oz_> it's a pretty old computer though
<ka2> _Oz_: as far as i know your only chance thoug :(
<ka2> *though
<_Oz_> thanks for the idea
<_Oz_> I'll look into it
<TrustNoOne> aint no holla back girl
<_Oz_> I have a headless ubuntu machine and I want it to be pure remote -- never have to see it, never have to touch it
<z0man> aw cool I've got via apt:P
<ka2> TrustNoOne: umm what was that supposed to meen
<_Oz_> but for that to happen I have to have a way to physically start it, i.e. after power outage
<ka2> !offtopic | TrustNoOne was that offtopic?
<ubotu> TrustNoOne was that offtopic?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TrustNoOne> lawl
<zcat[1]> _Oz_: usually you just set the bios to always-on
<towlieban> zcat i cant do that
<towlieban> zcat i dont have software sources menu
<z0man> TrustNoOne Mr Mulder?
<zcat[1]> _Oz_: aka on-after-powerfail
<_Oz_> zcat[1]: think a cheapo 3-year old deal desktop would have that option?
<zcat[1]> _Oz_: my 5 year old box has it
<_Oz_> s/deal/dell
<victorribeiro> where can I found some help for the commands in irc?
<_Oz_> zcat[1]: easy to find in the bios settings?
<towlieban> zcat i dont have software sources menu. what do i do
<grte>  /help
<z0man> google it :P
<victorribeiro> cool
<ka2> _Oz_:  it could - an old now 10 year old box i had had it
<zcat[1]> _Oz_: somewhere under power management
<_Oz_> all right
<_Oz_> good thoughts, all
<_Oz_> thank you
<_Oz_> I will report back with my results
<victorribeiro> msg
<Rukus>  my KDE 3 session wont load. but KDE4 will and Gnome will. any ideas?
<ka2> _Oz_: would be interested to see them
<ka2> Rukus:  is KDE4 conflicting with KDE3
<Rukus> it shouldn't be. it wasn't before
<towlieban> can anyone help me
<illmortal> Woooot gnash + GStreamer codec = Flash playback on PS3!
<ka2> Rukus:  when did it start? after an upgrade etc
<towlieban> i dont have "software sources" in the system->administration menu
<zero88> Hm, i could have swore there was a theme manager in Ubuntu, but i couldnt find it, How do i change themes?
<Rukus> yeah
<Rukus> i think its because of some upgrading
<ka2> illmortal: i never had much luck with gnash - im on amd64 & have resorted to 32bit firefox :(
<grte> system > preferences > themes or something
<zcat[1]> towlieban: start synaptic.. settings > repositories
<grte> Been awhile since I used gnome
<grte> Or you could just edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<ka2> grte: appearance in gnome 2.20
<illmortal> XD
<zero88> grte ya there isnt something like that there.looked already
<ka2> Rukus: what repos for kde4?
<grte> Well, it'll be around somewhere.
<zero88> ka2 ah appearance
<illmortal> i dunno if 32bit will work well with Playstation 3
<Rukus> from kubuntu.org
<bazhang> towlieban: what are you trying to do?
<Rukus> KA2 from kubuntu.org
<arooni-mobile> help!!!  my ml-1740 samsung printer has been abducted by virtualbox winxp... i can print from the VM but no longer thru ubuntu (even when virtualbox is turned off)..... any ideas?
<mcquaid> curious about wubi.  i read in the faqs that you can't currently use existing free space yet.
<towlieban> bazhang, install the package flex but its asking me for the ubuntu cd
<mcquaid> but isn't that the whole point?  so one doesn't have to make another partition
<ka2> illmortal: no that was for amd64 as it is x86 32bit compatible
<grte> find ~ -regex .*gtkrc.*
<zcat[1]> towlieban: start synaptic.. settings > repositories > untick the CD sources, click reload
<victorribeiro> how do I send a msg to someone?
<ka2> Rukus: so there shouldn't be problems there but i will just check
<bazhang> towlieban: open up synaptic package manager and disable the cd as source, hit reload/refresh then try again
<ka2> victorribeiro: use /msg
<illmortal> ah understood ka2
<victorribeiro> yeah, but I dont think its working
<ka2> victorribeiro: /msg <nickname> message
<ka2> without the < & >s
<Rukus> i'd just say "whatever" to it, if KDE4 were as useful to me as KDE 3
<bazhang> mcquaid: you best wait for 8.04 when wubi will be officially supported and much more robust than now
<grte> dwm is where it's at, anyways.
<bazhang> victorribeiro: you need to register; /msg ubotu register
<ka2> Rukus: maybe try #kubuntu first?
<bazhang> or #kubuntu-kde4
<Rukus> man it hits the splash screen, initialising services, then throws me back to login
<Rukus> i tired no one got back to me
<ka2> Rukus: tried kubuntu-kde4 as suggested by bazhung?
<mcquaid> bazhang, yes i get that, but i want to clarify what it does currently.  you don't have to make a partition but you can't install in free space
<Rukus> i missed that
<mcquaid> so what does it do? format your existing ntfs part (with windows in it?)
<Rukus> what do you want me to try with that?
<victorribeiro> hell, i dont remeber how to use this anymore
<billy_> hello?
<Rukus> ka 2 what do you want me to try with that?
<billy_> hello?
<bazhang> mcquaid: no idea what it does currently--the 8.04 version will allow you to install it inside of windows and launch from there
<Rukus> ka2 rather
<victorribeiro> bazhang how I register?
<billy_> can someone help me out please?
<Rukus> olol sorryy thgats a room
<Rukus> man i am still hung over
<Rukus> i think
<billy_> ...
<zcat[1]> !ask > billy_
<mcquaid> yes, but i didn't know of this till now, they had a beta version for 7.04/.10.  I was curious about the existing functionality
<bazhang> ask billy
<billy_> ubuntu will not load
<mcquaid> not really getting what it currently does
<billy_> i boots from disk
<Rukus> ka2 i dont have a problem with KDE4 tho
<Stoffer> what's a good hard disk diagnostic app that I can run on an external usb drive?
<billy_> but
<Rukus> System Information for alkasmolik: CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+	1000.000 MHz, 512 KB Cache RAM: 511 MB HDD: 42 GB OS: GNU/Linux 2.6.22-14-generic Uptime: 20:33:56 up 18 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.67, 0.47, 0.33
<billy_> it wont load after i select"start or install ubuntu" from the initial screen
<billy_> it starts to load, but stays at 8% indefinately
<bazhang> mcquaid have you searched ubuntu wubi in your favorite search engine yet? or was this your first stop? ;]
<billy_> im also using a live cd
<zcat[1]> billy_ do the cd check?
<billy_> i checked the hash before i burned it
<billy_> and when i did the check it did the same thing
<mcquaid> i searched ubuntu forums and their site
<zcat[1]> billy_ do the self-test as well.. what speed did you burn it?
<billy_> 20
<mcquaid> just wanted to know if anyone has tried it to get further clarification
<zcat[1]> ahh, ok
<billy_> too fast?
<simps> does anyone use deluge?
<billy_> i didn't specify any cd
<ka2> billy_: if you know how to do md5sums you could check it that way
<Rukus> i wonder , should i try to fix my xorg.conf
<billy_> thats how i checked it in the first place before i burnd it
<bazhang> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080224-wubi-arrives-a-look-at-ubuntu-8-04-alpha-5.html mcquaid what is coming you can search for the now functionality on your own
<ka2> billy_: so it should be all good
<billy_> how long is it supposed to take from a live disk boot?
<mcquaid> i just read that article, that's what brought me here
<bazhang> depends on hardware/ram billy_
<billy_> because it says its loading the linux kernel, and stays at 8%
<billy_> 512 mb ram
<billy_> amd turion 64
<dibz> smells like fail
<billy_> i have a year old dell 1501
<billy_> inspiron notebook
<rinseout> i'm having problems with a CD install of 7.10: Squashfs errors shortly after it starts copying files. md5sum was fine. any ideas?
<bazhang> dibz your current issue?
<jimrz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dibz> bazhang i have none
<rinseout> can i install via network and forget squashfs?
<ka2> billy_:  so a laptop? what barnd & model?
<bazhang> billy_: the alternate cd can do when the livecd chokes--are you trying to dual boot or overwrite ##windows?
<ka2> *brand
<billy_> dell inspiron 1501
<billy_> it runs counterstrike 1.6 perfect
<ka2> bazhang: but it freezes before
<billy_> i doubt it will have any problems with ubuntu
<ka2> billy_: ubuntus not counterstrike
<billy_> i no
<ka2> billy_: its an os not a game
<bazhang> heh
<billy_> but i doubt it'll take up nearly as much memory
<billy_> cs takes up like 150,000k
<ka2> billy_: that could be true
<runst8> lol, this is a great conversation
<billy_> oi
<billy_> what can i do to fix the problem?
<rinseout> what is the workaround for squashfs errors during CD install?
<bazhang> billy_: answer my question--you trying to dual boot or overwrite ##windows
<billy_> neither
<ka2> billy_: would anything here help? http://www.ubuntu1501.com/
<billy_> boot from disk
<billy_> bood from cd
<bazhang> billy_: you want to play cs in the livecd?
<billy_> boot*
<billy_> ?
<ka2> billy_: ?
<r3n0c> i keep having this problem: whenever i try to run a program that requires me to input the root password
<r3n0c> it makes me do it twice
<bazhang> use sudo r3n0c
<achandrashekar> !8.04
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<billy_> how long should it take on my hardware to boot from livecd? dell inspiron 1501 with amd turion 64 512 ram
<r3n0c> bazhang,  i mean when like i wanna run stuff in the system->administrator
<ka2> r3n0c: only admin programs
<bazhang> sudo always r3n0c
<ka2> r3n0c: its supposed to its for security
<r3n0c> like if i want to open up the network administration
<r3n0c> it doesn't work the first time
<r3n0c> but the second time it password prompts me
<r3n0c> the first time i click it, it just acts like i never did and it doesn't run
<ka2> r3n0c: it should work the first time, maybe you should report it as a bug?
<billy_> ?
<ka2> billy_: about 5 mins
<victorribeiro> set unfiltered on
<r3n0c> i was think'n that it was a bug, but it is such a pain and it used to work
<achandrashekar> billy_: using the 64 bit live cd?
<billy_> yep
<ka2> billy_: its the cdrom drive speed that affects it not ram or cpu
<rinseout> what is the workaround for squashfs errors during CD install of 7.10
<bazhang> aha 64bit
<billy_> ?
<billy_> aha 64bit?
<ka2> bazhang: amd64 rulez
<billy_> oh
<ka2>  bazhang: unless you need flash :)
<bazhang> ka2 certainly ;]
<icesword> nickrud, hi,guy,i used netinstall to installed x and gnome to my machine,you couldn't imagine what version is gnome,it is 2.14,so now i don't have open office,coz i only installed the "gnome-desktop-environment"now debian used 1.5g diskspace and i give it 76m ram ,and it runs fast,heheh
<achandrashekar> billy_: so the answer was yes? you are?
<victorribeiro> register
<billy_> i am what?
<bazhang> !register | victorribeiro
<ubotu> victorribeiro: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ka2>  billy_: using amd64 or i386
<r3n0c> ok different question: what is the default password for the keyring manager
<billy_> amd64
<r3n0c> b/c my root password doesn't work
<billy_> ubuntu 6.06
<billy_> desktop
<billy_> uhmm
<bazhang> r3n0c: you need to creat one
<billy_> thats what it says in the file name
<bazhang> err create
<ka2> billy_: that is ancient
<illmortal> boooo gnash is really buggy =\
<achandrashekar> billy_: just wait a bit longer..should be good..and the live cd will appear to be "slow". Once you have installed everything..it will plain kick ass and then some.
<bazhang> billy get a more modern version
<billy_> how long should i wait?
<ka2> billy_: 3 releases behind
<r3n0c> bazhang, do you think that the non existance of one could be the reason that i need to run the tasks in the admin menu twice?
<victorribeiro> victorribeiro
<r3n0c> b/c the first time it tries to goto the keyring manager?
<billy_> anyone have a link to the newest stable version?
<achandrashekar> billy_: then adjust your sources  using synaptic and get almost everything else from the internet
<ka2> billy_: ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<billy_> k..
<bazhang> r3n0c: doubt it--that sometimes happened here as well--I clicked on something and it started loading then just went silent
<billy_> and how long should i wait during the first boot?
<r3n0c> bazhang, yeah that's what happens for me... every time tho lol
<orbisvicis> is the menu editor in ubuntu custom-ubuntu or actually part of gnome ?
<bazhang> r3n0c: gutsy?
<shukty> hi can i  boot ubuntu on usb pen ?
<r3n0c> yea, 7.10
<victorribeiro> I dont know how to register
<r3n0c> it used to work just fine
<victorribeiro> Im reading the help
<ka2> shukty: yes you can
<r3n0c> (not sure when it started to be weird tho)
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has the details shukty
<orbisvicis> ie, how can i call it from terminal
<billy_> 7.10?
<ka2> shukty:  you need to have ubuntu allready though
<shukty> respect and ty
<bazhang> np
<nickrud> orbisvicis: alacarte (was written by an ubuntu motu)
<victorribeiro> register
<mEck0> I'm going to give a talk about open source at a seminar in school, and wonder if completely white slides in the presentation is boring or just looks more professional?
<orbisvicis> nickrud, thanks
<billy_> 7.10?
<achandrashekar> billy_: with what you are running not as long as the live stuff did
<achandrashekar> billy_: you will like it
<bazhang> victorribeiro: you need to actually read the link I gave you ;]
<ka2> mEck0: white with nothing on it? :>
<Amaranth> nickrud: heh, that doesn't sound right
<achandrashekar> !7.10
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<nickrud> Amaranth: true, though?
<victorribeiro> bazhang I did it
<billy_> im not going to repartition my hard drive
<c-j-0> fa_ker
<billy_> i don't have anything to back up all my data to
<mEck0> ka2, except the texts :P
<victorribeiro> #  Register your IRC nick:
<victorribeiro>     /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<victorribeiro> # Add a valid email address to your primary
<billy_> too**
<victorribeiro> nickserv is #ubuntu?
<Amaranth> nickrud: sure, but i don't really do any motu stuff and wasn't a motu while i was working on it
<billy_> i plan to run from livecd for a while till i can get my hands on a bunch of blank disks
<biezom> n
<billy_> or an external hd
<ka2> mEck0: it depends on the audience - some peop[le will think so others wont
<nickrud> Amaranth: knew that, but I was thinking present tense :)
<billy_> how safe is it to repartition my drive
<c-j-0> fahmihidayat18@yahoo.com
<bazhang> victorribeiro: now you need to identify yourself: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY (your password)
<mEck0> ka2, the audience is other computer scientists and IT-nurses
<billy_> what are the chances i lose any data?
<ka2> !offtopic | mEck0 kind of offtopic?
<ubotu> mEck0 kind of offtopic?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> billy_: back up data first ;]
<Amaranth> nickrud: You could just say it was written for ubuntu :)
<neeto> What's a good mame frontend (not based on KDE)
<c-j-0> padang
<victorribeiro> register doutor
<victorribeiro> outor
<victorribeiro> doutor
<NetEcho> the default screensave that gnome uses is a tad bit laggy is there any way to tweak it or will I need to install xscreensaver?
<billy_> k cya later guys
<bazhang> bye
<train> hey guys whats that synaptic program to edit my compiz settings
<victorribeiro> register doutor
<orbisvicis> so how come other os' dont use alacarte
<victorribeiro> identify doutor
<Amaranth> orbisvicis: They do
<biabia> i installed ubuntu, then the xfce and kde desktops, and a bunch of other stuff. is there a way for me to reinstall, wiping everything except whats in my own home folder?
<orbisvicis> Amaranth, oh. nice job
<nickrud> Amaranth: you're on the list, good enough for me
<Amaranth> orbisvicis: I know Mandriva dropped their custom setup for it, Fedora has it, OpenSuSE probably does too
<ka2> biabia: backup your home folder first :)
<train> anyone?
<biabia> back it up to where
<Amaranth> orbisvicis: It is a GNOME project included in the Desktop release, I suspect every distro that has GNOME has it
<rich1> hi.  i'm trying to change my network settings to opendns.  but the new settings won't stick on reboot.  what should i do?
<victorribeiro> nickserv is #ubuntu?
<ka2> biabia: your choice :)
<biabia> too much stuff to burn onto dvds
<victorribeiro> register doutor
<Amaranth> victorribeiro: No, NickServ is NickServ
<ka2> train: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ka2> biabia: i see
<rinseout> what is the best way to partition 80G for a basic laptop user?
<ka2> biabia: tricky problem
<biabia> its my first linux install, and i'd have done a lot better if i'd stayed with one desktop i think. but i really like xfce. i think thats what i want to put on here
<ka2> rinseout: depends on what you use it for, what operating systems
<biabia> ill figure something out
<ka2> biabia: so use xubuntu?
<synsand> how to create a root acount in ubuntu
<biabia> is there anything youd recommend backing up besides whats in the home folder?
<rinseout> ka2:just office, web, internet, maybe some media. XP might go on later, but i'm leaving free space for that.
<ka2> biabia: you can uninstall the others. with difficulty
<chris0> synsand: sudo passwd
<rich1> can anyone help me with my network settings please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<synsand> chris0:   thanks
<ka2> root, swap and maybe home?
<biabia> ka2. ya. i want it cleaner than that. im having troubles now because ive played with it so much. too much
<rinseout> i just didn't know if it made sense to separate home or not.
<Jack_Sparrow> rinseout: Yes.. absolutely
<chris0> synsand: although, do listen to the bot too. use a root password at your own risk
<bazhang> depends on how much you want to do fresh install like me ;]
<rinseout> so 25 root, 55 home or so?
<zero88> Can someone help me with my wireless.?
<ka2> biabia: i guess a good reason to have a home partition but a little to late for that
<biabia> upon my next install i could try to do that?
<slenentine> rinseout: root doesn't need to be that large
<bazhang> rinseout: and a bit for swap should do fine--though 25 seems excessive for /
<ka2> biabia: it might be a good idea
<rinseout> so what's good for / ?
<slenentine> rinseout: say 10
<biabia> im not sure how to make partitions. maybe i could do that before i reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> rinseout: Foir me.. I would use 20 root 30 home and 30 as a spare ext3
<zero88> Can someone help me with my wireless.? My wireless card is working because i can see my wireless network, but when i try to connect, for some reason it doesnt work. When i reboot my system i do get an ip, but i still cant connect? anyone have any suggestions?
<ka2> biabia: in the ubuntu installer
<victorribeiro> ka2: how do I send someones a msg highlighted?
<zero88> biabia just boot into the livecd
<chris0> zero88: do you have an atheros card?
<zero88> chris0, no its a realtek
<rinseout> ext3 or reiser?
<achandrashekar> zero88: are you running encryption?
<ka2> biabia: but then you may end up getting rid of your data eek
<victorribeiro> bazhang, can you read me?!
<Jangari> zero88: are you sure it's not at the router's end?
<ka2> rinseout: whatever your preference
<zero88> achandrashekar,  yes i am, wep
<bazhang> victorribeiro: hehe yes
<biabia> oh. ill do some backing up first
<biabia> thanks
<zero88> jangari no im not sure of that either
<orbisvicis> thank you however maintains fluxbox ... for compiling with IMLIB2 !!!
<Jangari> check that primarily
<achandrashekar> zero88: and properly entered wep code in??
<rinseout> ka2 i have none. usually i go for ext3.
<victorribeiro> bazhang, thanks for your patiance man, I really apricieted that
<ka2> biabia: maybe all of it
<zero88> achandrashekar, yes i know that for sure
<ka2> rinseout:  same :)
<bazhang> no worries victorribeiro ;]
<biabia> ya
<Jangari> achandrashekar: if s/he is getting an ip, s/he can connect to the router no worries,
<ka2> biabia: even likely to happen
<train2> okay I'm running alpha five and I dont see the compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic
<NetEcho> anyone know how to get the radeon drivers installed for Ubuntu?
<ka2> !ati | NetEcho
<ubotu> NetEcho: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<achandrashekar> Jangari:good point..
<zero88> achandrashekar, i remember one time turning off encryption and it worked. maybe i should try that
<biabia> yes. ill do all my backups before i make any more changes
<bazhang> train2 try #ubuntu+1
<achandrashekar> zero88: id try that again..but before you do...can you ping the router??
<Jangari> zero88: restarting occasionally is very effective in these cases also
<achandrashekar> zero88: and you have an internal dns resolver of some sort right??
<zero88> achandrashekar, Jangari , yes i deleted my dns servers and everything and booted up only using wireless, and it was able to obtain those also
<ka2> biabia: could take a while. thats the problem with big hdds these days
<NetEcho> ka2 thanks
<storm-zen> It seems that some partitions on an external drive disappeared from the desktop.  How do I get them back?
<zero88> achandrashekar, no cannot ping, but doesnt say cannot locate host, just sits there and does nothing
<Jangari> are they mounted, storm-zen?
<achandrashekar> zero88: ping by ip?? or host?
<ka2> storm-zen: did you unmount them?
<NetEcho> man Ubuntu is the windows of linux without all the hassel heh
<bazhang> storm-zen: when did this start? what did you do before that happened?
<zero88> achandrashekar, ping www.yahoo.com
<ka2> NetEcho: windows of linux?
<towlieban> what package do i install for the X development headers
<NetEcho> ka2 not in the bad sense
<Jangari> some occasional hassle, NetEcho
<AtomicSpark> ack! i was being attacked by trackerd.
<NetEcho> its nice and user friendly
<achandrashekar> zero88: ping the router by ip
<ka2> NetEcho: i used to have lots of hassles in windows
<orbisvicis> reactOS is the linux of the windows : |
<NetEcho> ka2 windows is a hassel in its own
<bazhang> haha
<zero88> achandrashekar, well i will be bacl, im going to try a few other things
<storm-zen> Jangari: They are not listed when I type in mount.  ka2:  I did not unmount them on purpose.
<ka2> NetEcho: i prefer to to think of ubuntu as the mac os x of linux :)
<zero88> achandrashekar, Jangari thanks for the help
<NetEcho> ka2 yea actually that would be more accurate
<achandrashekar> zero88: then ping this - 72.14.207.99
<orbisvicis> hehe i strongly prefer not to
<towlieban> what package do i install for the X development headers?
<zero88> achandrashekar, k
<achandrashekar> I think you might be having DNS resolution issues
<Jangari> zero88: i'd check the router's connection to the internet first and foremost
<NetEcho> ka2 I'm extremely impressed by it
<ka2> Jangari: if all of them are unmounted unlplug it and plug it back in
<storm-zen> bazhang: Not really sure.  Been playing with every application I can, from compiz, to MP3 players, to a screenlet program that I found that puts a clock on the desktop. :)  I just found Ubuntu. :)
<biabia> ka2 luckily for me this is an older pc. only an 80 gig drive and only about 60gb full
<achandrashekar> if the above works..that is.
<bazhang> towlieban: you want to compile?
<achandrashekar> anyhow.
<towlieban> yes
<Jangari> ka2?
<ka2> Jangari: yes what?
<towlieban> bazhang, well install it in apt-get
<bazhang> build-essential towlieban
<towlieban> what about it
<Jangari> i don't think that last one was directed at me, that's all
<storm-zen> I see that playing music causes the tone not to sound for IRC, still, though.
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ka2> Jangari: sorry
<ka2> storm-zen: if all of them are unmounted unlplug it and plug it back in
<NetEcho> ka2 that certainly fixed a few of my issues right there
<bazhang> storm-zen: I usually have my music so loud I cant tell the difference ;]
<storm-zen> ka2: Rather do it with software.  Is there a way?
<NetEcho> I take it they're marked as restricted drivers because they are propriatary?
<ka2> NetEcho: what fixed it sorry im doing lots
<towlieban> bazhang, what do you mean about build essential
<storm-zen> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> towlieban: you want to compile things? then that is what you want
<ka2> storm-zen: yes but its easier to do it with hardware
<Jangari> storm-zen: are they usually mounted automatically on startup?
<NetEcho> ka2 lots of video lags and the fact that the resolution it said it was running wasn't actually what was displaying
<towlieban> how do i do that
<storm-zen> ka2: That's easy for you to say... the plug is waaaay back there...
<towlieban> apt-get install build-esential doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> towlieban: Please read the link
<bazhang> towlieban: what are you trying to do? please be specific
<storm-zen> Jangari: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> towlieban: YOu need to enable the addl repos
<ka2> storm-zen: i see your point
<towlieban> compile wine
<bazhang> towlieban: you need to sudo that
<Burnninator> is there a known issue with touchpads and heartyheron, where the touchpad freezes up all the time?
<bazhang> Burnninator: ask in the heron channel
<nickrud> Burnninator: you should ask on #ubuntu+1
<Burnninator> thanks
<storm-zen> ka2: Seriously, can't reach it in the tight space that it's in.
<ka2> storm-zen: eeek
<NetEcho> ka2 since my laptop isn't used for gaming I see no issues adpating to linux for it
<Jack_Sparrow> towlieban: You dont need to compile your own vine..
<ka2> storm-zen:  im looking
<NetEcho> ka2 any idea how to make vlc the default dvd player when you pop a dvd in?
<zero88> achandrashekar, ya all i needed was a reboot
<ka2> NetEcho: shouldnt totem be fine?
<storm-zen> hehe
<towlieban> yea i do
<NetEcho> ka2 I'm more partial to vlc
<towlieban> Jack_Sparrow, the one in apt-get is older
<Mixx> http://uploader.ws/upload/200802/Family_Portraits_by_NorthernBanshee.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> towlieban: THe one in the repos.. is stable
<kostkon> towlieban, use the wine repo
<ka2> NetEcho: Is it in System > Preferences > Prefered Applications
<bazhang> mixx is there a support question attached to that?
<kostkon> towlieban, you will always get the newest wine as an update
<Jangari> storm-zen: did you do anything like cange the mountpoints?
<Jangari> change*
<NetEcho> ka2 thanks
<kostkon> towlieban, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<tritium> Mixx: please, don't advertise here
<Mixx> was that an ad?
<ka2> storm-zen not sure
<ka2> Mixx: what an ad?
<Mixx> sorry, just wanted to share something i thought was cool
<Mixx> *jeez*
<Jack_Sparrow> Mixx: Not in here thanks..
<achandrashekar> zero88: that'll do it
<Mixx> k
<storm-zen> Jangari: Much earlier, I didn't like a name of one of the drives, so I unmounted it, changed the label, and then found out I didn't know how to mount it again.
<achandrashekar> zero88: good job on the "fix"
<ka2> !offtopic Mixx :)
<nickrud> Mixx: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for sharing interesting stuff
<zero88> achandrashekar, hah ;)
<ka2> !offtopic | Mixx
<ubotu> Mixx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mixx> *blush* sheepishly steps off stage
<ka2> got to go sorry
<zero88> isnt there a command line aim, well its gaim without a gui?
<achandrashekar> all right...l8r on guys will be back latr
<kostkon> zero88, there is a command line version of pidgin.
<towlieban>  kostkon will that download the absolute newest package available
<bazhang> cya ka2
<Mixx> Is there a way I can view this: http://i25.tinypic.com/eqwo02.jpg in ubuntu?
<Mixx> ;)
<zero88> kostkon oh ok
<Buggered_fstab> Where can I find a howto on installing downloaded themes?
<storm-zen> will stopping and restarting the automounter get my drives back?
<zero88> kostkon you know what its called
<Jack_Sparrow> Mixx: Can I say you are on thin ice..
<Mixx> *sigh* no sense of humor.  i'll shut up now.
<Jangari> okay storm-zen, you need to tell your fstab about the change, i think
<kostkon> towlieban, yes, although the newest version (0.9.56) will come as an update to you in about 2-3 days. it's not packaged yet. you can always find all the debs of wine here, if you like: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<NetEcho> ka2u I changed prefered multimedia to custom and put in VLC yet it still opens in totem
<tritium> Mixx: it's offtopic, distracting, and adds unnessary noise to an already busy channel.
<Jangari> what's the command to fix the fstab automatically?
<tritium> unnecessary*
<towlieban> kostkon, i just installed the one in the repos which is 0.9.46
<kostkon> zero88, it's called "finch"
<kostkon> towlieban, great!
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I need to reset my ops buttons.. what is the remove command again ?  I have kick and ban done
<Jangari> storm-zen: can you pastebin you fstab? it's in /etc/fstab
<kostkon> towlieban, if you put the wine repos you will get the 0.9.55 version
<storm-zen> Jangari: Hmm... doesn't appear to be in fstab... or is that what you just said?  None of those mount points are.
<towlieban> kostkon,  i just wanted to get the newest one
<Omlette> Is there a good program for file synching in Linux besides Unison? Unison gives me errors whenever I try to use it.
<towlieban> kostkon, ill wait
<storm-zen> ( That is, they weren't earlier, when the rest of them were mounted. )
<kostkon> towlieban, you will have to put the wine repos to get the latest.
<zero88> kostkon thanks
<Jangari> hang on, how many partitions do you have/are you trying to mount?
<kostkon> towlieban, just follow the instructions from here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<kostkon> oops!
<storm-zen> 4 - all the same external drive.
<kostkon> towlieban, here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Jangari> okay, and what happened originally?
<kostkon> towlieban, bah! here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Jangari> did they automatically mount on boot?
<NetEcho> ka2u I found a thread thanks
<davis> I'm having trouble getting my wireless working w/o roaming mode, but it works fine with roaming mode
<davis> any suggestions on what to check to see what's going wrong?
<Jangari> tell us some symptoms, davis
<slenentine> storm-zen: sudo fdisk -l   find the appropriate partitions (/dev/whatever); then    sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/mountPoint
<icesword> nickrud, hello
<nickrud> icesword: hi
<davis> Jangari, well in the network setup it sees the AP, and I select WPA, and enter they key, but it won't work.  If I kick back on roaming modem network manager has no problems.
<storm-ze1> Sorry... Pidgin has been periodically dying lately, too.
<icesword> nickrud, hi,guy,i used netinstall to installed x and gnome to my machine,you couldn't imagine what version is gnome,it is 2.14,so now i don't have open office,coz i only installed the "gnome-desktop-environment"now debian used 1.5g diskspace and i give it 76m ram ,and it runs fast,heheh
<davis> Jangari, won't work as in no network access period
<storm-ze1> ( Maybe I'll just try rebooting. )
<nickrud> icesword: debian is off topic here, but debian releases are pretty solid.
<chris0> davis: do you have an atheros card? if you do, either get REALLY close to your access point, or user ndiswrapper
<ka2> im back
<trend> hey.. can someoen tell me how I can enable mysql for access outside of the loopback address?
<macogw> nickrud: except on my laptop
<icesword> nickrud, that 180m cd is really good
<ka2> using irssi pidgin wouldnt connect
<davis> chris: yes on the atheros card
<nickrud> macogw: ah, laptops .... ubuntu is for laptops :)
<Jangari> davis, i'd say the details you're entering aren't correct, make sure you've got the right encryption, it might be hexadecimal versus personal, for instance
<storm-ze1> be back in a bit.
<chris0> davis: I've got one too. it's a known issue with the madwifi (ath_pci) driver
<davis> I had this working before, then I switched to fedora, and when I put ubuntu back on I can't get it to work
<Sparc911> I have a driver question.
<Jangari> oh, forget what i said then
<chris0> davis: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<TrustNoOne> I installed IPblock (to block some p2p traffic) and since then my weather report on my taskbar (the one that comes with ubuntu) wont update...
<davis> chris0, is it a recent problem that has come up, cause it work before
<davis> chris0, a nvidia gf 6800
<Orangetea> Is Ubuntu 8.04 out? or is it in alpha / beta?
<ka2> w00t an nzer
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, alpha
<chris0> davis: yeah. same issue here. what's going on is that nvidia and ath_pci are both part of the linux-restricted-drivers package. what you need to do is uninstall that, and then install ndiswrapper and manually install the nvidia driver
<Orangetea> TrustNoOne alpha = beta?
<rinseout> OK I have just burned 2 CDs from an ISO that passed the MD5 sum check. Each time I get SQUASHFS errors.
<Jangari> alpha != beta
<kostkon> Orangetea, alpha=alpha
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, alpha is pre beta, so its still buggy and new
<chris0> davis: it's annoying. I fought with it for a week before I got it to work
<Jangari> alpha = greek for 'a', beta = greek for 'b'
<davis> chris0, will yours work with roaming mode on via networkmanager before you fixed it?
<Jangari> a > b, a != b
<kostkon> Jangari, alpha is for α, beta is for β
<chris8998> hey i was wondering if someone could help me with some driver problems?
<Orangetea> TrustNoOne we can still update even its in alpha.
<NetEcho> hrm I keep getting libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1728
<Jangari> thank kostkon
<TrustNoOne> Jangari, a is not better than b :P especially with software, alpha is way more buggy than beta
<rinseout> is there an issue with the 7.10 installer?
<chris0> davis: it showed networks, but I couldn't connect to them, unless I was literally within five feet of the AP
<NetEcho> any ideas?
<kostkon> Jangari, ;)
<RequinB4> how to I set a .jar file to open with a double click with JRE and not the file manager?
<Jangari> TrustNoOne: i never said that, i just said a wasn't the same as b
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, yes, but be prepared for the release to not work the way you want, its still very buggy, but you can install it and still update it
<TrustNoOne> Jangari, a > b... thats the "greater than" sign, so you said a is greater than b
<davis> chris0, hmm, see mine works great in roaming mode, but I want it to log onto the network at boot, and it's a desktop, so not switching APs
<tritium> Orangetea: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1
<NetEcho> someone mentioned it might be due to region settings
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, go here to download alpha of Hardy: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Jangari> i know, i deliberated over that for about 3 seconds, what i meant by > was 'then', as in non-cotemporaneity
<Jangari> con*temp...
<chris0> davis: you mean that you want it to connect before X starts?
 * TrustNoOne rolls eyes @ Jangari 
<Jangari> a 'then' b
<davis> yes
<davis> chris0, yes
<RequinB4> how to set a .jar file to open with a double click with JRE and not the file manager? - I can get it to open with JRE by right clicking but that is too slowhow
<NetEcho> is there any packages that decode for region 1
<Jangari> besides, you'd be relying on a polysemous sense of 'greater than' to arrive at 'better than' as opposed to merely 'bigger than'
<Kira> Is anybody using Webmin and proftpd on Gutsy?
<TrustNoOne> RequinB4, right click on the file, go to properties, then go to the "open with" tab and choose JRE, if its not in there add it with the command option
<ka2> Jangari: wha?
<chris8998> hey kostkon i i loaded ubuntu up and everything is running fine other then my drivers for a 8800gt it says that my hardware does not need restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<RequinB4> TrustNoOne: thanks
<chris0> davis: hm...what kind of wireless connection is it? 64-bit hex? 128-bit passphrase? Etc.
<Jangari> 'great' has more than one seme
<TrustNoOne> RequinB4, after you do that, all those file types will open with the program specified
<Jangari> or sense4
<Jangari> -4
<ka2> chris8998: it does so :)
<davis> chris0, WPA-Personal
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ka2> chris8998: try installing nvidia-glx-new
<davis> PSK
<Jangari> great (1) as in large, and great (2) as in good
<TrustNoOne> Jangari, are you STILL on that? jeez :p
<chris8998> how do u type to some one ? /t or something?
<Jangari> > = greater than = larger than, != better than
<Presario> what does it means if it says "error opening terminal: bterm"?
<Starnestommy> chris8998: like this?
<RequinB4> TrustNoOne: so every .jar file will open with JRE?  Not as great, but thanks, that's what i needed
<chris8998> yes
<bazhang> chris8998: /msg nick though you need to be registered to private message
<kostkon> chris8998, yes. install the driver yourself
<ka2> Jangari:  > greater than = same as != not the same as
<Starnestommy> chris8998: just say their name at the beginning of a line
<Jack_Sparrow> chris8998:   /msg chris8998 xxxxxxxx
<chris8998> o thanks
<chris0> davis: dang. I've actually been trying to figure out how to connect to non 64-bit networks by command-line. it wouldn't be too hard to write a script that starts up your wireless at boot, but I don't know how to connect to WPA-Personal via command-line.
<ka2> nvidia-glx-new
<Draco> I'm still using 7.04, and networkmanager can't handle my wifi card
<Draco> I can manually use iwconfig, should I just remove NetworkManager from sysv and add a 2 line shell script?
<Jangari> = = same as*
<Jangari> or, "same as" is the same as "same as"
<TrustNoOne> RequinB4, yes thats right, the open with isnt just for that file, its for all files of that type, so if you want you can just change it back after
<ka2> Jangari:  yes
<NetEcho> I'm getting this error when trying to watch the dvd  http://debian.pastebin.com/m45068072
<Presario> what does it means if it says "error opening terminal: bterm"?
<davis> chris0, I'm wondering if something with WPA supplicant isn't messed up on it
<RequinB4> TrustNoOne: can do, thanks
<chris0> davis: can you connect once you've already booted up?
<Draco> what runlevel does NetworkManager start as?
<Jangari> so before, i meant that > is the same as "greater than" which is the same as "larger than", but not the same (!=) as "better than"
<Draco> I'm having trouble finding it
<davis> yes, if I login networkmanger (if it's set to roaming mode) will connect
<bazhang> oy
<macogw> Jangari: != doesnt mean "better than" it means "not equal to"
<Jangari> jeesus, keep up
<chris0> davis: i see...
<Jangari> i used != as meaning "not the same as"
<demonspork> how do I reference a local copy of the repository in the sources.list?
<RequinB4> !offtopic | Jangari macogw
<ubotu> Jangari macogw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jangari> gah!
<Orangetea> TrustNoOne does the ubuntu 8.04 looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=fulldesk%28svg%29_v3_3.jpg
<TrustNoOne> chris0, could be your wireless card, if you are using ndiswrapper, some drivers dont work properly, for instance, my dlink dwa-652 card wont connect to a network unless its unsecure, because no security options will let the card connect with that driver
<davis> Well here's another one for everyone, I installed adobe reader, but it only prints one copy of pages no matter how many I tell it to print, any ideas on that one?
<ka2> Jangari: sounds right sorry about the offtopicness
<ka2> but it is semi on topic right now ;)
<Jangari> it's terminology, it's always on topic
<Jack_Sparrow> demonspork: Look into aptoncd or copy it to your var/cache/apt directory
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, perhaps, i did not install it because its alpha and I don't want to deal with it until its in its late beta stage :p
<bazhang> is this #offtopic?
<Orangetea> awesome.
<chris0> TrustNoOne: my wireless card works fine with ndis. It's davis' ath_pci card that's being weird.
<Jangari> :P
<Orangetea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=fulldesk%28svg%29_v3_3_xcfsource.xcf
<Jack_Sparrow> demonspork: Look into aptoncd or copy it to your var/cache/apt/archives directory
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, but you can make your Gutsy look like that with theme packs
<ka2> Jangari: not always
<Orangetea> TrustNoOne o i c
<bazhang> Jangari: give it a rest please
<ka2> bazhang: understood
<Jangari> yeah, alright
<NetEcho> ka2 VLC nor Totem can play a normal region 1 dvd
<TrustNoOne> chris0, hmm well normally if its being weird, it might be a driver issue more than it would be a setting issue (thats what i have found for wireless) but dont let that stop u from trying :p
<demonspork> Jack_Sparrow, I have the 44GB of repo, multivers, universe, main, restricted, for Gutsy on an external hdd, what do I put in sources.list so that apt can find the repo?
<bazhang> NetEcho: you have libdvdcss2 installed? www.medibuntu.org has that for you
<ka2> NetEcho: regions mean nothing to open source dvd players - they crack the encryption ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> demonspork: Read the man apt   page .. it tells how to set that up
<Blackleo> good morning
<NetEcho> ka2 according to the error message it doesn't like region 1
<ka2> bazhang: no need for medibuntu, ubuntus had that stuff for ages
<Stoffer> Inode 16386, i_blocks is 141648, should be 133456.  Fix<y>? yes   <<< how long would something like that normally take fsck to fix?
<ka2> NetEcho: what error?
<Orangetea> Anyone know if i can use the fulldesk(svg)_v3_3_xcfsource.xcf?
<davis> chris0, thanks for your help
<ka2> Stoffer: it will have gone back to checking
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, that pic you showed me is an early on concept design, it might not be implemented, I am not sure but I think since its still in alpha it might just look the same as Gutsy
<chris0> davis: no prob. sorry I couldn't help more
<Jangari> alpha 4 is identical to gutsy in theme, yes
<Stoffer> ka2, it's been at it for a good 15min now
<Stoffer> ka2, I guess I have no choice but to wait, right?  or risk losing all my data?
<ka2> Stoffer: best option
<NetEcho> ka2: http://debian.pastebin.com/m558c9e0b
<ka2> NetEcho:  will look
<TrustNoOne> Orangetea, alpha 4 screens: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20Alpha%204
<rinseout> OK I have just burned 2 CDs from an ISO that passed the MD5 sum check. Each time I get SQUASHFS errors. Is there an issue with the 7.10 installer?
<Orangetea> TrustNoOne thx
<ka2> NetEcho: doesnt seem to be the region
<NetEcho> something with libdvdnav
<ka2> NetEcho: its just telling you its region protected
<NetEcho> cause totem dislikes it too
<NetEcho> yet it plays fine under windows with VLC
<Jack_Sparrow> rinseout: THere are some command line options you can try to get past some hardware issues...   at start or install hit F6  and try these before the --  noapic apci=off  I will post others you can try if those do not work
<ka2> acpi=off
<Jack_Sparrow> rinseout: acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, noapic, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<rinseout> i just tried noapic nolapic: no dice.
<Jack_Sparrow> ka`thanks
<ka2> ka2 not ka`
<chris8998> so how do u go about installing nvidia drivers yourself?
<regeya> oh heh I just realized I never set up region on my latest dvd burner...really should run regionset, I suppose...hrm.
<NetEcho> ka2 any ideas?
<ka2> install the nvidia-glx-new package
<rinseout> Jack_Sparrow: i will copy these suggestions and try these later
<ka2> NetEcho: none sorry
<NetEcho> hrm
<rinseout> do they go before or after the "--" when i press f6?
<ka2> ka2: dont do dvd playback too much
<NetEcho> ka2 yea thats ok I was just seeing if I could get it to work
<NetEcho> no biggy
<ka2> rinseout: after according to Jack_Sparrow
<NetEcho> once I can get DVD playback and other features I like working then I'll prolly switch to Ubuntu on this system when I'm not gaming
<NetEcho> actually the bulk of my gaming these days is with SM:AC which is avail under linux too
<Jack_Sparrow> rinseout: I put them to the left of the --
<chris8998> ok i installed it?
<ka2> SM:AC whats that NetEcho?
<J-a-k-e> does anyone know how to setup a subwoofer in ubuntu?
<ka2> !nvidia | chris8988 maybe this would help?
<ubotu> chris8988 maybe this would help?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> J-a-k-e: #alsa room helped me with my surround setup
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<J-a-k-e> alright, i'll try there thanks
<rinseout> Jack_Sparrow & ka2: Thanks for your help guys. One more question: what would you suggest to try first on a Pentium 4 laptop that's about 4 years old? I have noticed APIC errors before in the logs...
<trend> how can I tell which rc level my ubuntu install is running at?
<Rukus> if anyone cares to know, its apparently a recent well known bug, that if you update langauge packs, your KDE desktop may not load. thats why mine wasn't i had to choose US english as my language and had to sudo dpkg -r language-pack-kde-en-base language-pack-kde-en  to fix the problem
<chris8998> i have been there and when i go to restrcted driver it says i have no hardware that needs it
<ka2> rinseout: noapic ?
<chris8998> restricted*
<ka2> or was it ACPI errors
<Jack_Sparrow> rinseout: I have several old laptops here...   Dells insist on having the cd burned very slow like 4x.. dont ask why...
<nickrud> trend:  type  runlevel
<Rukus> ka2
<Rukus> did u get that
<rinseout> i'm sure it's APIC errors. the thing that 64 bit machines suffer from (but it's not 64 bit).
<ka2> Rukus: no what?
<ka2> Rukus: i see now
<Rukus> :)
<ubuntu> um
<Rukus> heres a link to the bug
<rinseout> thanks guys.
<ubuntu> how do i change servers
<joshmoz_> I have an IBM T43 with a synaptics touchpad, I'm wondering why the option to disable tap-clicking is no longer in the mouse control panel as of hardy-alpha-5
<ka2> ubuntu: change what servers
<ubuntu> i want to get on to cyanide-x
<ubuntu> lol
<ka2> !ot | joshmoz_
<nickrud> joshmoz_: you'd ask on #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> joshmoz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rukus> language pack KDE won't load issue bug:           https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...bs/+bug/191327
<joshmoz_> ah, thanks
<Rukus> ok apparently that link isnt working
<Rukus> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/kde-wont-load-after-apt-get-update-kubuntu-x8664-620882/
<Rukus> just use that
<ubuntu> ok guys
<ka2> cyanide-x - whats that ubuntu?
<chris8998> does anyone no why Ubuntu would say that i don't have any restricted driver hardware
<Rukus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/191327
<chris8998> when i have a 8800gt?
<ubuntu> lol its another server thats not in the list and i am on xchat and cant figure out how to change servers
<Rukus> umm
<RequinB4> chris8998: That's a pretty new card
<ubuntu> well its a network how about that
<Rukus> ubuntu type ctrl + t
<Rukus> opens a new tab
<ubuntu> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DigitalNinja> There is a tool that will install LAMP for me but I can't remember what it is. Can someone help me out?
<Rukus> then /server irc.xxxxxxxx.com   for whatever server
<Rukus> in that new tab
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<ubuntu> :)
<chris0> DigitalNinja: synaptic will do it.
<DigitalNinja> I know
<Rukus> :)
<DigitalNinja> I'm looking for a command line tool
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chris8998> i have spent 3 hrs looking online for drivers and how to guides for this dumb card and i cant get it to work i have done every thing that i did with my old 8800 gts that worked just fine?
<chris0> DigitalNinja: tasksel appears to have a command-line interface
<DigitalNinja> that's the one
<DigitalNinja> I can never remember it when I need it
<DigitalNinja> tasksel LAMP
<DigitalNinja> or something like that
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<chris0> DigitalNinja: just don't remove anything with tasksel. I once wiped my whole HD clean by trying to uninstall something with tasksel. Just say tasksel it opens up a command-line menu chooser.
<RequinB4> !nvidia | chris8998
<ubotu> chris8998: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> thanks you rukus
<trend> anyone know how to make mysqld accept incoming connections from outside localhost?
<Rukus> anytime
<DigitalNinja> chris0: it turns out tasksel isn't on Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> chris8998: Hopefully one of the things you tried was NOT automatix.. as that would severly complicate the problem
<ka2> trend: sorry i cant resist but well you actually use mysql?
<chris0> chris8998: It may be verboten, but have you tried using the installer off nvidia.com?
<Rukus> is autom atix bad?
<bazhang> or envy ;]
<Rukus> is automatix bad?
<ubuntu> whats a good irc client for ubuntu?
<ka2> Rukus: yes
<RequinB4> !automatix
<bazhang> Rukus: dont ask
<IndyGunFreak> Rukus: unless you like the plague
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<chris0> DigitalNinja: try sudo aptitude install tasksel....i dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> Rukus: Worst thing you can do to your install
<Rukus> lol i installed it and used it
<trend> ka2 yeah
<IndyGunFreak> Rukus: its like black death for LInux
<octoberd`> IndyGunFreak: What is?
<Rukus> what does it do?
<IndyGunFreak> Automatix
<trend> ka2 I use it for webdev
<Rukus> i havnt experienced any ill effects
<octoberd`> Oh...
<magikid> ubuntu: are you looking for commandline or GUI?
<ka2> trend: eek
<bazhang> breaks systems
<IndyGunFreak> Rukus: give it time...
<ubuntu> gui
<Rukus> i installed it like 5 months ago and its fine
<bazhang> xchat ubuntu
<ka2> trend: try help.ubuntu.com it has guides
<trend> cool thanks
<wdev2008> So what makes (or would make) Ubuntu better than Fedora or vice versa?
<ubuntu> hmm i am not liking xchat seems very lacking i guess
<magikid> ubuntu: there are a couple that jump to mind, XChat, LostIRC and Loqui
<bazhang> apt wdev2008
<Jack_Sparrow> Rukus: A future update will ruin your day
<Rukus> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ka2> ubuntu: pidgin comes with ubuntu
<ubuntu> i had tried knoppix and i liked the irc there but xchat isnt doing it for me i like my MIRC with NNscript better on windows
<ubuntu> anything similar to it
<magikid> hmmm
<ka2> ubuntu: pidgin does lots and looks nice
<octoberd`> hmm... which would be faster, making a linux boot disk with support for ntfs, or burning a windows 98 boot disk?
<fredmv> ubuntu: check out lostIRC
<RequinB4> ubuntu: I use pidgin, and mIRC works in wine
<ubuntu> ok thanks guys
<bazhang> konversation is very pretty but kde ubuntu
<ubuntu> :P
<octoberd`> Will there be any problems with burnning a .img windows boot disk from ubuntu?
<ka2> ubuntu: Applications > Internet> Pidgin Internet messenger
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu:  You can try konversation.. I used to use mirc and kvirc
<Ademan> samba doesn't support sharing scanners as well as printers right?
<octoberd`> And what should I use to burn it with?
<ka2> octoberd`: .imgs aint usually cds
<tblainem> lol i was tired of getting beeped lol
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Konversation works fine under ubuntu
<bazhang> octoberd you mean iso?
<octoberd`> ka2: I know
<icesword> bazhang, hello
<trend> ka2 i'm an idiot.. /etc/mysql/my.cnf is what I needed to edit.. I cat it. .and didn't see any content before so I thought it was suppose to be empty in this distro.. grr
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: aha thanks
<octoberd`> no, I need to get the image onto a cd as the laptop doesn't have floppy disk drive
<bazhang> icesword: hi!
<umop-apisdn> anyone conscious? i'm trying to figure out how to block access from one subnet to another, using iptables
<ka2> trend: its ok
<trend> heh
<ka2> trend: everyone makes mistakes like that sometimes :)
<bazhang> umop-apisdn: yes we are sentient
 * RequinB4 is actually in a coma
<crab> i installed ubuntu 7.10 server, but the iptables log commands do not work -> iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `--log-level', can anyone help me ?
<Bruno_> how do i modify at what speed file are uploaded from my comouter?
<bazhang> Bruno_: that is more of an adsl/isp issue
<ka2> Bruno_:  make it faster or slower ;)
<z0man> You have to sort your firewall out crab
<magikid> bruno_ what do you mean?
<Rukus> well i took automatix from my repositories
<crab> sort firewall out ?
<nora> ai
<magikid> when using bittorrent or how?
<bazhang> Rukus: too late the damage is done
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> what damage
<ka2> Rukus: it can cause inrepearable damage - good luck upgrading
<bazhang> you will see
<pppoe_dude> blogosphere
<pppoe_dude> oops
<Bruno_> magikid:im uploading pictures to deviantart.com and its going at 16kb/s max, is there a way i can make it faster?
<tblainem> ubuntu reminds me too much of OSX
<Bruno_> ka2: how
<ka2>  tblainem: in what way?
<z0man> iptables....
<RequinB4> Bruno_: pay for fiber optics
<Jack_Sparrow> Rukus: Please read the link to see why automatix is so bad.
<bazhang> tblainem: support question?
<magikid> bruno:I'm with requim
<ka2> Bruno_: i said faster or slower?
<tblainem> ka2 just the look of it i guess
<ka2> Bruno_: if faster good luck
<Rukus> what link
<octoberd`> k3b wont burn it...
<z0man> I suggest a GUI for ya
<umop-apisdn> ha, ha, ha. ok, i'm using iptables to forward net access on 3 nics (internal subnets) to another (external, WAN). this works. unfortunately, x.x.x.2 should not have access to x.x.x.1, and it does. how can i fix this?
<octoberd`> DO I need to do something special since it was meant for a floppy disk?
<magikid> bruno: are you doing anything other than just uploading?  that could slow down the connection
<Rukus> Jack_Sparrow,  what link
<crab> z0man, its this command iptables doesn't like: iptables -A INPUT -j LOGDROP --log-level debug -j LOG -m limit --limit 5/s --log-prefix "Blocked: "
<ka2> tblainem: it looks nothing like OS X - just not much like windows either. it looks like gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> Rukus: /msg ubotu automatix
<LOOK-OVER> hello
<RequinB4> bruno_ The only other thing is if you are on a wireless network a) other computers on the network share your bandwidth and b) You may not have the best signal
<Bruno_> ka2: so thats an isp issue?
<ilia> i removed compiz and now have to run metacity --replace every time i login. is there a better way
<ka2> Bruno_: yeah
<magikid> Bruno_: prob
<bazhang> Bruno_: are you doing something else that is hogging your bandwidth?
<ka2> g2g again
<Bruno_> RequinB4: im connected and the only comuter using internet right now
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tblainem> ka2: i dont know just i guess it reminds me of the set up of macs lol any other versions of suggestion for someone fairly new, already tried knoppix
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight people
<bazhang> cya
<z0man> oh
<Bruno_> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> tblainem: interesting but offtopic here
<z0man> ok, so you don't need any GUI support then :P
<bazhang> Bruno_: it may be on deviantart's side as well
<z0man> I'm sorry I can't elp any further :(
<DigitalNinja> chris0: Thanks!
<crab> k
 * z0man coughts firestarter
<RequinB4> Bruno_: They might have a very slow down rate for some reason
<z0man> makes cool iptable scripts
<Bruno_> RequinB4:  bazhang: ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<crab> yes, but i think the kernel module doesn't load
<bazhang> crab does lsmod show it?
<crab> yes it shows.. hmm.
<crab> ipt_LOG
<band4life> If I was going to learn a programming language, what should it be?
<Carbonflux> learn C
<chris062689> question: Can icewm run gnome apps?
<band4life> is there a specific C?
<Carbonflux> that will help with all of the other common languages
<bazhang> python band4life
<bazhang> www.diveintopython.org
<band4life> Do I need a specific program?
<band4life> bazhang ill check it out thanks
<Carbonflux> sure, python is good, maybe easier to learn
<tritium> bazhang: diveintopython is installed by default.  Check it out.
<bazhang> tritium: thanks!
<tritium> !info diveintopython | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<bazhang> wow that is awesome thanks again tritium
<tritium> bazhang: no problem :)
<band4life> i just d-loaded diveintopython.  b4 I dive in, do I need any software?  I have a BIG book on learning C++.  would C++ be a better choice?
<d4rkness> Hello there
<ryan_> here is my problem: i have warty and need to upgrade to gutsy one distro at a time. Does anyone know how to upgrade to an unsupported distro?
<Rukus> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ka2> band4life: no its all there by defualt in ubuntu :)
<ka2> band4life: even the update manager uses it
<bazhang> band4life: apparently the free book is in the repos--my bad, sorry about that
<band4life> ka2 cool.
<speeddemon8803> !upgrade > ryan_
<band4life> bazhang  good deal
<ka2> bazhang: it used to be installed by defualt too
<bazhang> ka2 haha thanks!
<d4rkness> Hello there!
<speeddemon8803> Ryan_ please see private message from Ubotu
<speeddemon8803> Guys, is ubotu working properly?
<band4life> someone told me that python is cross platform.  so it will go between windows and linux and mac
<ka2> band4life: yes mac comes with it by defualt as well
<ka2> ban4life: for windows you can use py2exe
<tritium> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ka2> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<speeddemon8803> aparently so :/
<ka2> seems to be working
<speeddemon8803> i wonder why upgrade didnt give anything
<ka2> !upgrade
<d4rkness> I have a Problem!.. I've installed Wine and i was able to Play CS:S (Counter-Strike: Source) but then i installed Wine Doors and installed DirectX 9 now I'm getting "The Latest Version of Microsoft DirectX(r) is Required to Play Counter-Strike Source).
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<speeddemon8803> in private message it said please in the future bla bla
<speeddemon8803> didnt even GIVE me that message.
<chronographer> Hello. My computer wont shutdown or restart when i use the buttons, I can do both with either init 0 or 6. which is a workaraound, HOW can i fix the shutdown and restart buttons?
<ka2> d4rkness: be careful when you have things working with wine :)
<speeddemon8803> Ryan_, please see ubotu's last message in here then :)
 * speeddemon8803 scratches head
 * speeddemon8803 gives ubotu some coffee
<ka2> chronographer: no not a workaround an alternative
<ka2> speeddemon8803: would a bot be able to drink coffee
<d4rkness> (: what do you mean?!!!
<chronographer> ok sure, what is a fix then?
<ka2> d4rkness: once you have things working keep a backup of the .wine folder
<speeddemon8803> A bot can do anything if programmed right ka2 :P
<d4rkness> oh....
<bullgard4> How can I determine what device is meant by 'device 00:06' in an error message?
<d4rkness> Sorry but i'm new to linux
<d4rkness> Thanks for advice
<hw00djohn> i need help...when i try to go to my home folder, it shows up black
<Waldo_> chronographer: look in the Power management util ( under System>preferences in gnome), there should be an option in the general tab
<chronographer> ok. I think it may be related to my installing of mythtv
<chronographer> but I'll try that, one moment
<Rukus> hey, i wanna start using mythTV on here
<Rukus> got any pointers?
<d4rkness> So, What i have to do with that?!!
<chronographer> yeah install it and set up the backend (a bit painful) then run the frontend and you have it!
<Rukus> ugh
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> sounds hard
<hw00djohn> can someone help me?
<chronographer> its pretty cool, I use the mythweb interface to set up to record digital tv and can pause live tv etc!
<Rukus> i'll just keep running MyTheatre on my xp machine
<d4rkness> How can i fix the DirectX Problem?
<Rukus> mythTV might not even work with my starbox II
<Rukus> looks like mytheatre just crashed
<Rukus> :(
<shane2peru> anyone know how to fix a f-spot database?
<shane2peru> I changed usernames, so the database reflexes the old username.
<harveyd> im trying to do a grep to find the occurence of 2 words on a line within any file the the current dir
<chronographer> i see power management is the button on ,my tower. I mean the button up the top right that you click.  THAT doesn't work
<harveyd> grep -r "(foo|bar)" . doesnt work
<shane2peru> harveyd, try putting it in single quotes 'like this'
<jrib> harveyd: egrep
<shane2peru> anyone know anything about databases?
<chronographer> any advices?
<shane2peru> for f-spot?
<ka2> mplayers ok
<ir5> hi folks
<jrib> shane2peru: ask the channel your specific question
<ka2> oops sorry wrong channel
<chronographer> copy th .f-spot folder into the /home/newuser from /home/olduser
<shane2peru> jrib, you mean the f-spot channel, no one is there.
<harveyd> egrep looks right, thanks
<shane2peru> jrib, I think it is just a basic database thing
<CTrain> hi
<jrib> shane2peru: no, I mean, once someone says "I know something about f-spot db", what will be your next question?
<CTrain> is there a way to install new character maps in ubuntu?
<harveyd> any idea what would be & in a regex, | obviously finds if either exist, i need both
<madmax> gm guys
<jrib> harveyd: grep foo | grep bar
<tucci> my external hard drive only mounts when it is plugged in when I start my laptop. How do I make it mount without restarting?
<shane2peru> jrib, ooooh, I changed my username, moved my files pertaining to f-spot, and I think my old username is in the database
<madmax> any proftpd users?
<ka2> & would be and | would be or
<madmax> want to know how to restrict viewing of hidden files on it
<ka2> if its like c
<CTrain> tucci: know how to mount from the command line?
<shane2peru> jrib, so I need to change my old username in the database
<shane2peru> to the new name
<tucci> ctrain: no
<tonyr1988> For an algorithms class, I need to run some tests on QuickSort. I've written the program to do it, and want to run it on as many large data sets as possible without swapping, so I'm trying to use as much of my RAM as possible. I only need a terminal. Right now I'm just logging out, Ctrl+Alt+F1, and doing that. Is there a way to maximize the available RAM? I thought about a small LiveCD (like DSL), but that loads directly into memory, so wou
<tonyr1988> ld that outweight against the small footprint?
<tucci> ctrain: sounds sexy though :)
<CTrain> tucci: lol, but yeah, open up a terminal
<madmax> ok guess no one
<tucci> k
<shane2peru> tucci, sudo mount /dev/devicename
<CTrain> tucci: yep
<CTrain> that is it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> tucci, if u umount ur ext hd properly, it should be remounted automatically when u re-plugin
<harveyd> jrib: perfect, thanks
<CTrain> tucci: a quick and easy way to get the device name "/dev" is to mount it the way you have been doing, and then type "df -h" on the command line to see what it is
<ryan_> here is my problem: i have warty and need to upgrade to gutsy one distro at a time, i have a ppc processor. Does anyone know how to upgrade to an unsupported distro?
<tucci> ctrain: k thanks, I don't remember the device name, I'll try that
<shane2peru> tucci, or just type - sudo fdisk -l
<tucci> tutuxg: I usually only ever unplug it when the laptop's off - is that bad?
<jrib> ryan_: that's going to take forever.  Better to just do a backup, install the current version you want, and then restore the backup
<bazhang> ryan_: gutsy is community supported if I recall correctly best to just back up and do a fresh install though--that is way too many steps
<tonyr1988> ryan_: Gotta agree with jrib. I tried that once (Edgy->Gutsy), and it's such a pain.
<bullgard4> How can I determine what 'device 00:06' means in the resume console message: "Failed to activate device 00:06."
<Rukus> whats the best way to install desktop effects for kubuntu? compizfusion
<CTrain> so, is there a way to install new character maps in ubuntu?
<ryan_> i dont have a cd-rw drive
<Rukus> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Rukus: install ccsm
<CTrain> !CharacterMap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charactermap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ned> my load is 4.33 and my cpu usage is .3 PERCENT, everything my web server is serving is slow, anyway to diagnose this?
<z0man> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jexmex> how do you specify a special icon for a specific folder, for example the videos folder
<z0man> right click/properties
<biabia> ryan_, why dont you just download the newest version, burn, and install it
<Rukus> isnt ccsm just the configuration app?
<jexmex> z0man, I see nothing in there about a custom icon
<Rukus> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ka2> jexmex: only emblems
<towlieban> i ran wine mirc.exe but i got the error wine: could not load L"Z:\\opt\\Mirc\\mirc.exe": Module not found
<z0man> Click the folder icon now
<jexmex> i see emblems, but thats not what I want
<jexmex> I dont have a folder icon
<ka2> towlieban: why do you want mirc?
<jexmex> oops
<z0man> oops my bad
<Rukus> use x-chat
<towlieban> cause i like it
<bazhang> properties does not let you choose one?
<z0man> I was thinking of shortcuts
<towlieban> i do
<towlieban> im on xchat now
<z0man> Launchers:P
<nora> AI
<Rukus> mIRC won't hold scripts in my experience when you run it under wine
<ka2> towlieban: try pidgin or konversation
<ryan_> i dont have a cd-rw drive
<z0man> You could make a launcher to that folder
<squidly> how does ubuntu manage rc scripts?
<z0man> Then change the launcher's icon
<towlieban> i dont want another irc client
<jexmex> i see it, thats z0man
<squidly> I need to remove a script from starting up at the default
<z0man> "/etc/init.d/"
<ka2> towlieban: so why are you trying to get mirc
<Rukus> in all honesty, i use utorrent for torrents still. i dont like any of the linux based torrent programs
<bazhang> ryan_: shipit will send you the free cds if you want
<biabia> ryan i think you can mount an image with linux
<ka2> towlieban: pidgin is included by defualt
<towlieban> thats not the point
<squidly> z0man: /etc/init.d hodls the scripts. I need to remove it from the runlevels
<towlieban> i cant get any programs to work in wine
<ka2> towlieban: so you arnt getting another one
<bazhang> #winehq then towlieban
<ka2> towlieban: only some apps work
<biabia> towlieban, theres a list somewhere of supported apps
<ka2> towlieban: see appdb.winehq.org
<ryan_> i dont have a cd-rw drive
<biabia> you dont need a cd-rw drive to mount an image
<bazhang> ryan_: get the cds shipped to for free from shipit
<z0man> remove the symbolic runlevel?.....hmm sorry I'm out of ideas there
<biabia> download it, to hdd and mount from there
<ganu> can any one help with boot loader problem??
<ryan_> i tried that it doesnt work it tells me my base files are curupt
<bazhang> aha
<TrustNoOne> ryan_, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<biabia> you can buy a dvd-rw drive for like 25$ shipped
<biabia> from newegg
<Guillotine> So... I was having a problem and I found a supposed solution. So I copy and pasted it. Well, turns out I didn't see it was installing postgresql 8.1, and now it won't let me upgrade back to 8.2 Any idea how I'd do that?
<ka2> biaba: or NZ$50 :)
<ka2> shipped
<ganu> how to remove an operating system in a dual os system which contains boot loader???
<ka2> ganu: which os?
<ka2> ganu: install the bootloader of the other first
<z0man> "/etc/rc0.d Run level 0"
<bazhang> ganu delete the partition
<TrustNoOne> how can you install a graphical boot loader like the one on gutsy live cd?
<z0man> There you Runlevel help right here ....
<z0man> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<ganu> ka2:I hav ubuntu and suse...i need to remove opensuse
<ryan_> can you still get unsupperted distro's fron shipit?
<amenado> squidly-> man invoke-rc.d
<bazhang> ryan_: which one do you want?
<ka2> ryan_:  dont think so
<ganu> bazhang: will it not afeect my ubuntu??
<ryan_> breezy
 * z0man coughs to squidly   http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<bazhang> ganu: just be sure its the right partition ;]
<ganu> bazhang:ok....
<bazhang> ryan_: if it is unsupported then that means no support here you know..
<bazhang> ganu back up data first ;]
<ryan_> yeah
<jrib> ryan_: why do you want breezy and not the latest stable?
<charles__> hey anyone up
<bazhang> ryan_: as in on your own not supported? better to get dapper at least that is supported for two more months ;]
<charles__> how do i get the wireles network manager to forget wireless keys?
<ryan_> because i have a 233 mhz ppc procceser and my comp. cant handel any higher
<IndyGunFreak> when you dual boot OSX and Ubuntu, does OSX get added to grub, just like Xp/Vista?
<bazhang> ryan xubuntu or fluxbuntu then
<IndyGunFreak> this is on an Intelmac
<AliAslam> hello
<AliAslam> how can i generate key pairs for multiple users on the same machine
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: using boot camp? I think intel macs use refit or something other than grub
<AliAslam> does openssh allow this?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok...
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i was thinking like, adding a OSX entry into grub.
<jastiv> what do I need to install to build software, like C programs?
<charles__> how do i get the wireles network manager to forget wireless keys?
<speeddemon8803> !compiling > jastiv  jastiv please see private message from ubotu
<jrib> jastiv: build-essential and any libraries you use
<bazhang> build-essential jastiv
<IndyGunFreak> !source | jastiv
<ubotu> jastiv: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ryan_> i have a 233mhz prosessor and my computer hant really handle any higher rhan breezy
<Jangari> what's a good ftp client?
<IndyGunFreak> oops, wrong one
<IndyGunFreak> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<amenado> charles__-> you try iwconfig wlan0 key ""   i have not verified this..
<IndyGunFreak> !ftp | Jangari
<speeddemon8803> heh, i cant believe i actually got that one right for once :)
<ubotu> Jangari: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bazhang> sftpd?
<Jangari> nautilus is an ftp client?
<IndyGunFreak> apparently
<Marfi> wa?
<bazhang> Jangari: can do yes
<jrib> ryan_: it's a bad idea to use an unsupported release since you don't get security updates.  Try the latest xubuntu or fluxbuntu as someone suggested.  If your computer can run breezy, then I'm sure you can run those.  Otherwise find a different lightweight distro that gives you security updates
<amenado> Jangari it just means part of it can do ftp
<ryan_> okey dokey
<IndyGunFreak> fluxbuntu is awesome on old hardware
<bazhang> tis indeed
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: as old as your hardware is, i'm not sure if xubuntu would be useable.
<charles__> nope
<speeddemon8803> I am guessing since you can browse network folders it allows file transfer to a network folder (to those who were going "nautilus..a ftp client?"
<bazhang> and they have a channel #fluxbuntu ;]
<IndyGunFreak> what about beautifx,or whatever it iwas?.
<ryan_> i have used it before but i cant stand the way the xfce desktop is oganized
<n0rman> a friend of mine installed fluxbuntu on a 233 mhz cpu and 64 mb ram
<IndyGunFreak> it was based on ubuntu, but supposedly very light.
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: yeah, it takes getting usd to if you like kde/gnome
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: well, you need a new PC..lol
<bazhang> hehe
<n0rman> ehehehe
<n0rman> good answer :P
<ryan_> yeah i know but im a little short on the cash flow
<n0rman> ryan_: so intall the fluxbuntu or xubuntu  latest version
<n0rman> :)
<speeddemon8803> ryan_, I hear linutop comes with ubuntu, but...linutops are expensive (i know i went offtopic, sorry)
<n0rman> just take some hours to learn the xfce desktop :)
<n0rman> its easy to learn it :P
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: hwo much ram does your system have?'
<ryan_> 150 mb
<speeddemon8803> whoa...wow
<IndyGunFreak> speedster..lol
 * speeddemon8803 unplugs your 150MB and tosses you one of my 1GB QUICK!
<speeddemon8803> consider it early birthday present buddy! :)
 * Marfi grabs spare 512 stick laying on desk
<ryan_> lol
 * nickrud thinks speeddemon8803 is cruel, throwing virtual memory at the problem
<ganu> where can i see unalloocated space of my hard disk??
<prettyricky> does anyone have a ekiga account trying to test it and cant seem to figure it out?
<speeddemon8803> hehe nickrud, me? cruel?
<macogw> prettyricky: have you forwarded the necessary ports in your router?
<Marfi> ganu, go to my computer, then the C drive
<n0rman> ganu: using gparted? :)
<macogw> C drive?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: have you considered looking on Ebay and maxing out your RAM?.. you could probably find ram for that cheap
<prettyricky> oh no what are the port numbers>-----
<Marfi> ganu, wrong one. go to filesystem under computer. ;)
<macogw> prettyricky: umm..standard SIP ones?
<ryan_> i can only max up to 512
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: wellt hat would help a lot
<prettyricky> umm,,,,,,
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: what type of ram does it take?
<ganu> Marfi:in filesystem where???
<prettyricky> not to sure what the standard sip ones are..
<ryan_> pc i33 sodimm
<kevin__> Flannel: what is the font type that the terminal uses?
<ryan_> 133 sorry
<macogw> prettyricky: with it closed you can send an outbound connection and talk to someone if theyve got their port forwarded. if neither of you do...wont work.  only someone with it forwarded can receive a connection.  skype gets around it by having both parties connect outbound to a server and then handing it off
<Marfi> ganu, go to places: computer: then right click file system, and click properties
<macogw> prettyricky: the internet probably knows
<prettyricky> so is skype better you think?
<macogw> prettyricky: there are lists of port x does y
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: http://cgi.ebay.com/2-x-256MB-512MB-PC133-RAM-MEMORY-168-PIN-256-MB-ECC_W0QQitemZ160212055487QQihZ006QQcategoryZ14917QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<macogw> prettyricky: its video support on linux is experimental
<macogw> prettyricky: its certainly easier for a non-technical user behind a firewall to figure out
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: also, look on craigs list for people dumping computers cuz they are getting Vista.
<prettyricky> i see, thanks for the heads up!
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: ive picked up a couple for $75-$120
<ganu> Marfi:not free space.....unallocated space....
<Marfi> also, watch woot.com. they had a PC on there for 250. 160 gig hdd, gig of ram
<n0rman> ganu:  using gparted?
<ryan_> my ram is 144 pin
<Marfi> ganu, gparted
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: oh ok, wel,l you should find it cheap on ebay
<macogw> prettyricky: of course, if you were using it to talk to other people in your LAN, the port forwarding wouldnt matter...its kind of intended, from what i gather based on the old name (gnome net-meeting) to be used to have a cyber-meeting within one large business
<ganu> n0rman:Marfi:k i ll try..
<prettyricky> where can I get skype from to install in Ubuntu 7.10?
<macogw> prettyricky: whatd be really great is GTalk getting video support
<macogw> prettyricky: skype's website
<prettyricky> Gtalk is for ubuntu as well?
<macogw> prettyricky: well, GTalk and Pidgin....
<macogw> prettyricky: Pidgin is used for GTalk
<prettyricky> ok, great thank you!
<macogw> prettyricky: Google Talk is just Jabber
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_: http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/ele/574290493.html
<prettyricky> macogw__------------> there is no install for 7.10 does it matter if I install the 7.04?
<macogw> prettyricky: yeah sure
<macogw> prettyricky: make sure you get the Skype Beta one if you want video
<prettyricky> ok thanks!
<prettyricky> one last thing if I have skype on my Linux machine can I talk to someone with skype on a windows machine?
<bazhang> sure
 * z0man coughs pigin
<_JUDGE_> im using Pidgin now.. (checking IRC capabilities) :) Not bad
<ganu> not able to delete a partition..how to delete??
<Ubuntu1> how do u find which webcams work with linux
<prince_jammys> !webcam | Ubuntu1
<victorribeiro> i used envy to allow 3D direct rendering in my ATI but any effects works
<ubotu> Ubuntu1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<victorribeiro> anyonde knows how to run ubutun 3D cube on ATI graphic card?
<victorribeiro> I have a radeon xpress 1150 series
<n0rman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macogw> _JUDGE_: xchat is better than pidgin for irc....pidgin's irc support isnt the greatest
<macogw> ganu: use gparted
<macogw> victorribeiro: depends on the card
<Guillotine> I agree, pidgin isn't great for irc. But its great for most other chats
<macogw> yeah
<n0rman> is pidgin great for gtalk?
<_JUDGE_> Ya, ive used xchat before.. just installed pidgin to see how it worked.. its not so bad.. not a lot of features.. but i can chat... so its ok I guess.
<msn> i am trying to setup a local ubuntu mirror for network bases PXE installs
<msn> the ubuntu-mirror i setup using apt-mirror is working perfectly fine but when i try installing new machines using PXE i get d-i not found
<msn> do i need to mirror something else like installer
<d4rkness>  I have a Problem!.. I've installed Wine and i was able to Play CS:S (Counter-Strike: Source) but then i installed Wine Doors and installed DirectX 9 now I'm getting "The Latest Version of Microsoft DirectX(r) is Required to Play Counter-Strike Source).
<macogw> n0rman: yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> how would I convert a standard ubuntu install into just a command line system?  All I really want it to do it to boot into the command line every time (like server edition), but the only reference i found on the web pertaining to this says to edit /etc/inittab which doesn't exist
<msn> tgm4883_laptop: you want to boot your ubuntu into command line or remove all gui
<prince_jammys> tgm4883_laptop: you would remove X and the desktop
<soldats> tgm4883_laptop: theres a run level you need to change to boot cli and do startx to boot gui.
<tgm4883_laptop> soldats, yes, thats what i want to do, but where do I set that runlevel?
<msn> how do i get ubuntu to install from the network. I have a mirror already setup but when i try to use it it just goes to d-i not gound
<msn> tgm4883_laptop: then you can just stop gdm for starting using update-rc.d
<n0rman> msn:  why dont u try deb-mirror?
<TrustNoOne> my firewall is blocking SSH requests from an ip that i dont know, on port 22... is somebody trying to get into my system or something?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: yup
<mrpockets> why would my preset keyboard shortcuts NOT work anymore?
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, im scared
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: use fail2ban
<ahorriblemess> hey, does anyone know the best way to create an iso image from a folder? I'm trying ISO Master but it keeps freezing up on me.
<msn> n0rman: the mirror is on a rhel 3 box i have to see if i can find deb-mirror for rhel3
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, what does it do? does it require config?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: It blocks IPs after a certain number of failed login attempts.  I think it takes some, but I'm not sure how difficult it would be.
<brazilian812> i need some help, my laptop's screen doesn't come back on whenever i close the lid.  and i have set power settings to do nothing when the lid is closed but doesn't seem to work.  any ideas?
<ahorriblemess> wow that's annoying.. anyway, does anyone know the best way to create an iso image?
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, i dont have SSH installed, should that matter?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: another thing you can do that helps is run your SSH server on a nonstandard port, like 2022 or whatever you'll remember.
<amenado> tgm4883_laptop-> try update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: Oh, lol.  If you don't even have it installed then they're just wasting their time.  :)
<Gringexican> just got a new 500 GB HD and wanted to move everything from the existing 250 GB to that.  I can use gParted (live cd) for the copy, but is there anything I need to do as far as calling the larger drive up as hd0 and making the smaller drive slave as hd1 (they are both SATA II)
<towlieban> add/remove programs disappeared from the gnome menu. what do i do to get it back?
<soldats> tgm4883_laptop: one sec please
<mrpockets> would the GL Desktop effects conflict with some of the effects of Compiz?
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, with fail2ban can i just ban an IP without it having to have failed attempts?
<arooni_> help!  my ubutu gutsy desktop froze up and so i had to hard restart it.  now i see "NTLDR is missing; Press Cntrl + Alt + Delete to restart"
<Nubbie> hi there, i have windows xp installed on a logical partition (sda7), how can i add it to grub? all past attempts failed. thanks!
<n0rman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soldats> tgm4883_laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168517
<brazilian812> anyone? laptop screen wont come on after i close and reopen lid?
<amenado> towlieban-> you right click on that Applications and a window should pop up then add/remove should be checked
<Nubbie> n0rman: thanks, i know... i added a windows section in grub using (hd0,6) is that not correct?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: not sure.  I think normally that would be done in your ssh server config, but if you aren't even running one, it's hard to configure it.  :P
<msn> n0rman: any idea if deb-mirror works on rhel-3
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: As long as you don't have an ssh server going, there's nothing to break into, so just let iptables do it for you.
<Nubbie> msn: this is ubuntu's support, not red hat's.
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, ok thx, but i was tyring to install fail2ban and it says error connecting :S
<tgm4883_laptop> soldats, thanks, i'll try that
<n0rman> Nubbie: i supposed its corect
<n0rman> correct
<n0rman> if the logical particion is sda7 so its (hd0,6)
<soldats> tgm4883_laptop: also you can remove gdm if you wish and you'll always boot cli and to get a gui just issue the command "startx" and it will work fine>
<storm-zen> I right-clicked on my ipod and set it to mount to /media/ipod-j, not realizing that it would cause a problem later.  Now when I plug it in I get a message that says it doesn't like the "/".  How do I fix this?
<sanskrit> hi, how can i update $PATH without re-login ?  i've tried  "source ~/.profile" but it doesn't work.
<ganu> macogw:in gparted there is no option to delete...how to do it?it is an opensuse filesystem partition which has boot loader..will affect ubuntu?
<brazilian812> Oh Noez! My laptop is brokens.  can someone help me fix it?
<Nubbie> n0rman: that's my problem (hd0,6) isn't working. is there something i need to do with devices.map ???
<n0rman> ganu: use the gparted livecd, u need to unmount an partition before delete it
<n0rman> Nubbie:  u just hace one hdd?
<n0rman> *have
<kaylinsigsworth> hey guys....how do I find my device id's in ubuntu for wireless and ethernet
<Nubbie> n0rman: yes sir. internal sata.
<bullgard4> "$ dmesg|tail -24; ... ; [323926.580000] pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06." What device is '00:06'?
<amenado> kaylinsigsworth-> which id are you referring to? for what purpose do you need this id?
<bidou_> ubuntu-fr
<ganu> n0rman:in flags can i assign boot option to ubuntu partition?
<bidou_> c'est quoi le site paste ?
<Nuke_> so gstreamer-properties should affect all gstreamer apps, no exceptions?
<kaylinsigsworth> the id of my wireless card and ethernet card....I need it so I can make tiger work on my dell;)
<brazilian812> is there a secret password i have to use for someone to try and help me? my laptop is brokenxors! please help me
<Nubbie> !fr | bidou_
<ubotu> bidou_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n0rman> Nubbie:  uhmmm so ur device map is (hd0) /dev/sda
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, after install fail2ban, how do you run it? termain "fail2ban" doesnt work, and i dont see an icon in the menu
<Nubbie> brazilian812: try speaking english
<n0rman> ganu: use the gparted live cd
<amenado> kaylinsigsworth-> try  lspci; udevinfo  or iwconfig and ifconfig are any of those what you seek?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: it's probably a service, so 'sudo invoke-rc.d fail2ban start'
<brazilian812> oh english, ok, interesting, didn't try that.  now then, my laptop screen doesnt turn on after i close and reopen the lid dispite the fact that my power settings say to do nothing when lid is closed.  what might be wrong?
<Nubbie> n0rman: that's correct
<Zigtown> in terminal?
<pyrak> how do i kill a "shortcut"
<pyrak> or "launcher i think ubuntu calls it
<n0rman> Nubbie: and whats the output when u try to charge the windows partition?
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, if its a service how do you manage it
<pyrak> right-click move to trash tries to delete the file that it links to
<Nubbie> n0rman: some invalid device exception.
<amenado> brazilian812-> turn it back on? press power switch for a few seconds..
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: with invoke-rc.d, to start and stop
<bullgard4> pyrak: Please desribe your subject more exactly.
<brazilian812> amenado: doesnt work.  only thing i can do is hard restart
<Nubbie> pyrak: then it is a hard link. use soft links instead. (ie: ln -s /from/here /to/here)
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, ok so i can just put that into session for startup? if it doesnt require sudo?
<amenado> brazilian812-> thats what i meant hard restart, and once you are logged in, i'd like you to check so stuff for me
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: it's in a runlevel, not your gnome session
<pyrak> Nubbie, well the thing is that i want to delete it
<brazilian812> im logged in
<brazilian812> amenado: im logged in, what should i check?
<Gringexican> n0rman, you seem up on gparted.  I've used it before to alter the sizes of partitions via live cd... but is there anything different when moving EVERYthing from one drive to another (so that it will still recognize the new drive as hd0)?
<billy_> how do i partition my hard disk to have ubuntu and xp?
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, ok so it should startup auto?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: yes
<billy_> without removing ANY of my files?
<amenado> brazilian812-> sudo ls -la /proc/acpi/button  do you have this?
<billy_> anyone?
<bullgard4> brazilian812: Your power management setings are wrong.
<ganu> n0rman:I don hav gparted live cd..i ll download it now...after that what should i do??
<macogw> ganu: you just click the file system and there's a trash icon for "delete"
<brazilian812> bullgard4: they sure look like.  do nothing when lid is closed and never turn of monitor/disk
<macogw> ganu: the boot flag only matters to windows
<billy_> im totally n00b to this.. can someone walk me through hard disk partitioning? how much free space do i need?
<macogw> ganu: linux doesnt need it.  grub knows where to look
<n0rman> Gringexican:  u need to plug your hdd in the same way u had it
<billy_> anyone?
<macogw> ganu: gparted is on the ubuntu live cd
<brazilian812> amenado: i ran that, what should i be looking for?
<amenado> is there that button directory?
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, also, the firewall starts up itself, program like firestarter is just to manage/monitor/check logs right? not necessary to start up?
<tonyyarusso> TrustNoOne: correct
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, thx *huggles*
<ganu> macogw:k....I ll boot from live cd n see u..
<TrustNoOne> tonyyarusso, im not gay :p
<billy_> helloooo...
<TrustNoOne> hello mr sulu
<TrustNoOne> er... billy_
<n0rman> Nubbie:  ur non-linux os section in the grub its just like this one? http://pastebin.org/21120
<billy_> lol
<billy_> finally
<billy_> thanks
<brazilian812> amenado: yes, i think so, 5 listings
<billy_> how do i partition my hard disk without destroying my files?
<billy_> any of them..
<TrustNoOne> billy_, i would have no idea how to do that without destroy data, you normally cant unless your just "expanding" the drive
<billy_> ?
<n0rman> :P
<TrustNoOne> billy_, if you want to format to another file system you should migrate your data and save it before doing so, to avoid destroying it
<billy_> is it possibly to partition a 1 gb sandisk?
<brazilian812> amenado: one ends in a dot, the 2nd in 2 dots, then one in lid, then power, then sleep
<billy_> and use that as ubuntu's hard drive?
<amenado> brazilian812-> can you look over this http://www.columbia.edu/~ariel/acpi/acpi_howto.txt  i think your answer may be in there..i have no laptop to test it
<TrustNoOne> billy_, no you cant it has no partition table
<bullgard4> brazilian812: Please read /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/power/drivers-testing.txt. Do what is recommended there. Then put more precise questions including your findings from those tests.
<billy_> i want to have winxp and ubuntu on this computer.
<TrustNoOne> billy_, also 1gb is not nearly enough space to run it, you need at least 256mb just for swap file, OS needs 10gb or more... you cant partition a flash drive, it has no partition table
<billy_> i don't have anything to back up my files to
<amenado> brazilian812-> yah that lid has a script attached to it in events maybe something like /etc/acpi/events
<brazilian812> amenado bullgard4: thanks
<pyrak> fyi, found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140281
<nice> does anyone know how to view an Ubuntu user's desktop (similar to vncviewer) from a W32 machine?
<Nubbie> n0rman: i'll brb, see if that fixed it. mine wasn't exactly like that.
<n0rman> Nubbie: ok :)
<billy_> how can i run 7.10 from live cd?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, to get xp and ubuntu, install XP, then download a partitioning program like partition magic, then resize your XP partition to whatever size you want, then with the free space create a 256mb swap file for linux (the file system is swap) and then create ext3 partition for linux to reside on, boot to LIVE CD and then install ubuntu on that newly created partition
<TrustNoOne> billy_, another option is to just resize your windows XP with partition magic, leave the rest "unpartitioned" and partition it while installing ubuntu from the live CD
<billy_> what are the chances of destroyin my files that way?
<bullgard4> "$ dmesg|tail -24; ... ; [323926.580000] pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06." What device is '00:06'?
<billy_> and whats the minimum space i need?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you to run the live CD you need to go to ubuntu site, download the .iso image file (in either torrent, or directly from http server) and then burn the image onto a CD or DVD depending which image you get
<billy_> thats what i did
<billy_> so far
<David_> Can 7.10 run on good on my dinosaur of a computer? 500 mhz with 192 mbs of ram?
<Zigtown> amenado I dont "have any wireless extensions"
<billy_> can i run the os on livecd or do i need to partition my hard disk
<Gringexican> think i'm gonna hit the sack now and t-fer everything to the new drive in the morning.  thanks for letting me know I don't have to worry about rebuilding grub or relabeling the drives to get it to run
<TrustNoOne> billy_, if you partition your drive that way you need to backup your data as it will be lost... you need 256 or more for swap file and 10gb for OS install
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you can run right off the livecd without using your hard drive at all, and your data will be safe
<billy_> how do i do that? and will i have networking?
<David_> Can 7.10 run on good on my dinosaur of a computer? 500 mhz with 192 mbs of ram?
<Gringexican> david, Gutsy (7.10) requires 256 mb ram minimum
<David_> How about 6.06?
<bazhang> billy_: the installer will allow you to resize the drive partitions
<n0rman> David_:  did u try with the alternative cd?
<brazilian812> bullgard4: somehow my comp says no such file exists...
<billy_> will it mess up my files? lol i can't stress enough how bad i need everything i've got
<David_> its installing now, 7.10 on the alternativ
<amenado> Zigtown-> huh?
<billy_> and i have no way to back it all up
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you should have networking capabilities with the default drivers, to do that just boot to CD by changing your BIOS to boot to CD first (instead of hard drive) or when you first start up and see the splash screen for your motherboard or chipset or whatever, just hit either F10 or F8 usually and it gives you boot options, then choose your DVD/CD drive
<Nubbie> n0rman: it wouldn't boot. "error 12: invalid device requested"
<billy_> i got that far
<PriitM_> Sometimes my WiFi connection goes idle according to network monitor. /etc/init.d/networking restart, ifconfig ra1 down and up, restarting x won't help. Iwconfig and kern.log copy: http://www.pastebin.ca/917249
<bullgard4> brazilian812: Then please start finding that file in your kernel documentation.
<billy_> what option do i select to run from the disk?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, running to livecd will not change files on your hard drive, but you cant really save files off the live CD as it has nowhere to write
<billy_> im not entirely worried about saving files
<Gringexican> night all
<billy_> i just wanna try it out
<TrustNoOne> billy_, when you get to the boot screen select whatever your media drive is, it would usually have the word DVD or CD in it
<billy_> before i decide to completely switch
<Ububegin> hi folks.. i ran apache. and i modified my httpd.conf file to allow url access to a particular file.... here's what i added to conf file http://paste.plone.org/19705... when I try to access the url via firefox , i get this error...
<Ububegin> "Not Found
<Ububegin> The requested URL /www/pie2.png was not found on this server." ... anyone has any idea
<billy_> i already did everything to boot from the cd in bios
<n0rman> Nubbie: may u pastebin ur menu.lst
<billy_> but once i get to the screen with all the options
<TrustNoOne> billy_, make sure you burnt the .iso image correctly
<billy_> i did
<TrustNoOne> billy_, when you get to what screen with what options
<billy_> i started going thru the install process and everything
<gregorias> hi all
<Zigtown> amenado Im running off a live cd does that matter?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, that isnt the install process, that is the loading process
<Nubbie> n0rman: http://pastebin.ca/917261
<billy_> it was asking me to partition my hard drive...
<TrustNoOne> billy_, if you want to install, boot to the live cd, then on your desktop when you get in, there is an icon to "install"
<brazilian812> bullgard4: harsh
<TrustNoOne> billy_, make sure you downloaded the live CD or live DVD version
<amenado> Zigtown what was the original problem? i was responding to many
<billy_> this is the filename of my dl
<billy_> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<billy_> download**
<donkey_> is there a way to add an effect to compiz. like if a shut a window it looks like it burns up?
<TrustNoOne> is that the processor you have? amd 64?
<n0rman> Nubbie:  and u fdisk -l  :P
<TrustNoOne> is that the processor you have? amd 64? billy_
<Zigtown> I need to find out my device id's of my wireless card as well as my ethernet port so that I can maeke tiger os work on my lappy
<n0rman> *ur
<billy_> yes
<lindzeyn> Has anyone here had any luck with the Creative OpenSource XFi Drivers w/ Gutsy?
<billy_> i have amd turion 64
<amenado>  try  lspci; udevinfo  or iwconfig and ifconfig in the results are any of those what you seek?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, go here:http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<TrustNoOne> billy_, download desktop edition 7.10 and then choose amd and intel processors and choose a location close to you and click start download
<billy_> k wut do i do from there to get the livecd
<Nubbie> n0rman: http://pastebin.ca/917264
<billy_> thats exactly how i got the file i have..
<TrustNoOne> billy_, after the downoad is complete you should have an .iso file, then you need to burn that to a disk
<billy_> i checked it with winmd5sum and everything
<billy_> i did that as well
<Kragnerac> Agh
<TrustNoOne> billy_, ok and when you boot to the CD it says it wants to partition?
<billy_> when i boot to cd i get a screen with a bunch of options
<billy_> including install..
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you clicked the check box before downloading to get "alternate CD" that does not include live cd
<Nubbie> n0rman: GASP! gparted reported my windows partition as /dev/sda7, while fdisk -l lists it as /dev/sda5
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you need to do it again without checking that box
<n0rman> Nubbie:  and if u try hd0,4 ????
<Kragnerac> Compiz just killed on me for no reason, and closed all of my running apps. :(
<billy_> i don't think i checked that tho
<n0rman> Nubbie:  yep hehehehe :P
<billy_> and i really don't wanna wait another 20 mins for the file i need lol
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you gave me the name of the file you downloaded, it said it was the alternate desktop cd
<Nubbie> n0rman: i tried that with my conf, but yours was slightly different. let me make the changes and i'll reboot.
<TrustNoOne> billy_, "<billy_> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso"
<Nubbie> n0rman: brb.
<n0rman> kei
<ganu> macogw:to run a command as root what is d password in livecd?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, that is why, the alternate does not include live CD
<MDKSIGN> Some websites won't work for me. Somebody said it may be a DNS setting, can anyone help please?
<billy_> is there a certain file that makes it "live cd"
<macogw> ganu: i think it's "ubuntu"
<billy_> im sorry.. im totally noob to the whole ubuntu thing
<TrustNoOne> billy_, no, there is the LIVE CD and Alternate download which is a text based installer, you got the wrong download
<amenado> MDKSIGN-> can you clarify what you meant it wont work for you?
<Sliss_> whats up with ubuntu?
<ganu> macogw:no...
<MDKSIGN> Cannot find host
<macogw> Sliss_: its a linux distro
<TrustNoOne> billy_, go back to that site, and redownload the desktop edition (not the alternate)
<billy_> mkay
<macogw> ganu: how about "password"?
<Sliss_> yes I am using it for 3 years
<Sliss_> whats the problem
<n0rman> ganu:  and if u just press enter?
<billy_> ill have to disconnect for a second to hook up straight to the modem instead of wireless to make it faster
<billy_> brb
<macogw> Sliss_: umm... there will be a new release near the end of april?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, the desktop edition is a live cd, when you boot to the CD just choose start or install, and it should load into the desktop, and if you want to install there is an icon on your desktop to install if you choose so
<macogw> Sliss_: what do you mean "what's up with ubuntu?"
<billy_> k
<billy_> brb
<TrustNoOne> ok
<Sliss_> well I saw some posts about ubuntu .. related to some problems?
<bullgard4> "$ dmesg|tail -24; ... ; [323926.580000] pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06." What device is '00:06'?
<MDKSIGN> I have 1 PC, 3 Laptops, all are on ubuntu apart from 1 laptop. They are all using same router but the ones on ubuntu can't access certain websites. "host not found".
<Nubbie> n0rman: no dice.
<TrustNoOne> are the MSN servers down? I cant connect
<MDKSIGN> Nope, i'm on msn now
<ganu> n0rman:not working..
<n0rman> Nubbie:  ???
<Nubbie> n0rman: this is the ONLY time i've ever had a problem with grub failing to recognise an XP installation :(
<ganu> macogw:no..
<n0rman> it works? :S
<Nubbie> n0rman: it didn't work.
<amenado> MDKSIGN-> compare their /etc/resolv.conf and their route -n
<patogen2> TrustNoOne: No. I don't think so. I'm connected.
<macogw> ganu: just press enter?
<TrustNoOne> patogen2, i was connected until i tried to send a msg and it says unable to connect immediately, so i sign out and back in and i cant get back in
<billy__> k im downloading it now
<n0rman> Nubbie: and ur fstab? :S
<Nubbie> n0rman: can you link me back my pastebins?? :>
<TrustNoOne> billy_, ok, as long as its not the alternate it should be bootable to LIVE CD
<ganu> macogw:even that din work..
<n0rman> Nubbie:  sure
<billy__> is there any way to speed up the download?
<billy__> i have school in the morning lol
<n0rman> http://pastebin.ca/917264
<Neronious> what would cause my screen to get wierd colorful static while scrolling up and down in different windows? i looked on the forums and cant seem to find anything about the subject if someone could point me in the right direction i can research the rest
<n0rman> http://pastebin.ca/917261
<macogw> ganu: dang...
<Tim-H> I'm having quite a bit of trouble getting windows to see my samba shares on gutsy.  I've made browseable = yes, added usernames that equal those of the windows users (and ubuntu users), put samba on the same workgroup, added shares (which are in the smb.conf), but I can't seem to browse from windows -- it rejects authentication perhaps?  Any advice?
<macogw> whose idea was it to put a password on sudo on the live cd?
<iter> bullgard4: type 'sudo lspci | grep 00:06' in a terminal
<TrustNoOne> billy_, the download should say something like ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<billy__> yep
<Nubbie> n0rman: here's my fstab. thanks for the linkbacks.
<billy__> can i speed it up?
<LOLZORZ>  
<bazhang> billy__: best to get some sleep; we'll be here tomorrow too ;]
<billy__> its bein a hell of alot slower than it was earlier
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you can try a torrent instead of http
<billy__> i dont have a torrent program
<TrustNoOne> get one, they are free
<billy__> i said screw it with limewire
<n0rman> Nubbie: where?
<TrustNoOne> try azureus
<Tim-H> limewire is unrelated
<macogw> i like Deluge
<billy__> how fast are they?
<Nubbie> n0rman: http://pastebin.ca/917270
<lab_rat> utorrent
<TrustNoOne> billy_, torrent program is not the same as limewire, limewire is p2p network which is virus riddled
<Tim-H> i use utorrent
<patogen> utorrent aswell.
<TrustNoOne> billy_, torrents are usually fast, they connect to many peers to download from at once, instead of 1 http server
<macogw> but less seeders = less speed
<billy__> mm..
<TrustNoOne> billy_, you can try azureus which is extremely customizable, or you can get utorrent which is popular as well
<n0rman> Nubbie: ur windows partition is mounted?
<patogen> It's bad there isn't anything as good as utorrent for linux
<soldats> macogw: if your a mod on the forums can you remove the lame thread started by AL888
<Edwardo> Hi, I'm looking into purchasing a laptop - possibly this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146366 ;  Any idea on the compatibility of Lenovo 3000 series in general, or that particular laptop with Ubuntu?
<billy__> all of this just to experiment lol
<Tim-H> patogen, you can wine it, right?
<macogw> soldats: link please?
<TrustNoOne> billy_, yup, its a learning process
<Nubbie> n0rman: yes, and working.
<billy__> do you have a good link to a torrent?
<bazhang> transmission is superb and the default for Hardy
<billy__> im in california fyi
<TrustNoOne> patogen, most private trackers allow azureus vuze and transmission for clients
<patogen> Tim-H: Yes, doing it. But I wish I didn't need wine :)
<macogw> Edwardo: thinkpads in general have great support
<bullgard4> iter: "detlef@MD97600:~$ sudo lspci | grep 00:06; [sudo] password for detlef: ***" produces no output.
<Edwardo> It's a Lenovo 3000 series, though. ]:
<patogen> TrustNoOne: But they aren't as good.
<soldats> macogw: i cant copy paste but its on the ubuntuforums.org main page under general help
<Edwardo> Not a thinkpad.
<n0rman> its suppossed that ur winwodws partition is (hd0,4)
<TrustNoOne> billy_, your location shouldnt matter with torrents,
<iter> bullgard4: mmm try w/o the sudo
<ganu> macogw:n0rman:got...
<n0rman> Nubbie:  its suppossed that ur winwodws partition is (hd0,4)
<billy__> okay
<billy__> do you know a good torrent?
<TrustNoOne> patogen, i use vuze, it is VERY customizable, i can connect on any port i want and disable dht is very easy as well, i like it because of all the options
<Nubbie> n0rman: that makes sense to me as well... however, it's not booting :O
<MDKSIGN> amenado: Do you know what it might be?
<bazhang> Edwardo: also check thinkwiki for that laptops compatibility with Linux
<macogw> Edwardo: the video card...im not so sure. i think the new intel drivers work well for it, but im not positive
<bullgard4> iter: "detlef@MD97600:~$ lspci | grep 00:06; " produces no output.
<macogw> Edwardo: the wireless card is great
<billy__> nvm i found one
<Edwardo> I believe the graphics card is fine - I've seen some good things about it.
<Nubbie> intel driver for intel graphics chips is superb.
<MDKSIGN> Fresh install of ubuntu, not installed anything at all, using an ethernet connection to get online but can't access some websites
<macogw> Edwardo: there is no xD, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro support, as far as i know
<bazhang> MDKSIGN: what sites
<TrustNoOne> billy_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<iter> bullgard4: does lspci produce output?
<Edwardo> However, I've just recently had terrible trouble with Toshiba and Linux, so I don't want to lose a lot of money again on buying a laptop (Vista only sucks)
<TrustNoOne> billy_, that is for the torrents
<billy__> k
<macogw> Edwardo: SD and MMC should work...might require a bit of fiddling depending on the exact model of the card reader
<bullgard4> iter: yes.
<Edwardo> macogw: And I never seem to use that stuff, anyway.
<soldats> macogw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707038
<Tim-H> anyone have a moment to help with samba-communicating-with-windows issues?
<iter> bullgard4: sounds like 00:06 is something removable then
<Nubbie> macogw: that's correct, the memory card reader built into the front of my sony vaio vgn-c240e is recognized but not functional.
<iter> bullgard4: something that's not plugged in currently and hence can't be activated
<amazen720> can someone help me with this error:Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bullgard4> iter: Ah. But I am interested to know what removable device.
<billy__> trust: how do i use utorrent?
<Nubbie> amazen720: edit your xserver-xorg.conf to have GLX extension load.
<elevenfifty5> my mem stick reader has worked fine since i upgraded to gutsy
<|et> hello i am having a prob with dvds of any sort i have followed most solutions i have found via forums and friends i get this error now at this point [00000306] cdda access error: could not read block 90 from disc
<|et> that is with vlc
<billy__> it said that link was an invalid torrent file
<Nubbie> n0rman: any other suggestions?
<bullgard4> iter: I have read that Ubuntu stores even the names of removable devices that once were plugged in.
<n0rman> Nubbie: is that a new windows installation?
<Nubbie> n0rman: yes sir, vanilla xp professional.
<n0rman> it seems that u only have a extended partition on ur hdd? dont u have a primary partition?
<macogw> soldats: aysiu got it first
<Edwardo> Thank you for the help, macogw, and bazhang
<amazen720> Nubbie: what line do I put the glx extention on, and what does it look like
<billy__> trust?
<Nubbie> n0rman: i don't have a primary partition.
<soldats> macogw: ok thanks for checking i appreciate it.
<Nubbie> n0rman: swap excepted.
<iter> bullgard4: try 'grep 323936 /var/log/*'
<lab_rat> can i forget about runing compiz while having via/s3g unichrome pro igp card?
<Nubbie> n0rman: actually even my swap is logical :l
<n0rman> i can see that
<Nubbie> n0rman: is that the problem?
<amazen720> Nubbie: I'm like 7 months into ubuntu, and I'm sorry if it sounds like a dumb question
<n0rman> lab_rat: i think that the s3 unichrome video cards doesnt support acceleration 3d
<iter> bullgard4: whoops looks like it's 323926
<iter> bullgard4: try 'grep 323926 /var/log/*'
<David_> my install is locked up at 77
<billy__> utorrent is a helluvalot faster =]
<billy__> thanks for the tips guys
<David_> its saying gathering infomation for installation report
<macogw> soldats: wow that guy is dumb.  it says "partitions you have removed" ...which means "you decided yourself to delete them" and "or formatted" which again means "you decided yourself to format them"...it doesnt delete them all on its own without your permission...
<MDKSIGN> Anyone else having problems trying to get on certain sites?
<billy__> shaaweet
<billy__> ill brb
<lab_rat> n0rman: what about openchrome project?
<David_> i am using the 7.10 alternative install cd
<bullgard4> iter: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/45733/
<n0rman> lab_rat:  for the s3 is not working, i hace a s3 on my deskptop and google it about it, i didnt not find anything, if u find something tell me!! :P
<billy__> oh man i can't wait to use ubuntu
<billy__> i don't know why im so excited lol
<n0rman> Nubbie: emmm, i think, windows was booting before?
<lab_rat> n0rman: ok 1 sec :)
<billy__> brb
<bazhang> MDKSIGN: what sites
<|et> norman
<|et> it messes with the mbr
<TrustNoOne> billy_, it may be stressfull at first, you are moving to a new OS and you have to learn it and configure it properly, I have been using linux for just over a week now, but I took quickly to it becuase I am a computer tech and do software support for xp and vista...
<|et> depending how you do it
<iter> bullgard4: hmm interesting seems to be related to eth0 for you
<TrustNoOne> billy_, but i had to reinstall ubuntu like 4 times till i got the configuration right :
<MDKSIGN> bazhang: just any random sites that I visit, 50% don't work. Youtube is one.
<Nubbie> n0rman: before i installed ubuntu yes.
<bullgard4> iter: How did you find that out?
<n0rman> |et: ?????
<|et> norman master boot record
<amazen720> Nubbie: you there?
<|et> norman i couldnt boot windows after a failed ubuntu installation
<iter> bullgard4: you might try lspnp as well, probably would have to apt-get install pnputils for that to work
<|et> norman but there is a fix
<n0rman> yup, i know what is mbr, but i dont know what are u talking about :S
<n0rman> reinstalling the grub?
<lab_rat> n0rman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701987
<|et> sorry maybe i misread your problem
<David_> Anyone, my installation is like stuck at 77% saying gathering install information for installation report, can anyone help?
<Knarff> Hi. I have this issue. Some months ago I had a working installation of Windows XP installed in a partition and other NTFS partition for my files (as you need to reinstall Windows constantly). I wanted to have a dual boot system with Ubuntu, so I installed Ubuntu and said yes when it told me to write the GRUB to disk as it had detected Microsoft Windows.
<bazhang> David_: for how long
<n0rman> Nubbie: is the one wiht the problem in the grub :P
<|et> david how long have you waited it out
<David_> umm 15 mins or so
<regeya> cripes, 1am here, and my 2yrold will be getting up probably in 5.5hr
<Knarff> Ubuntu worked well, but when I tried to boot into Windows, it gave me a BSOD (Blue Screen of Death). Somehow, Windows didn't like GRUB. Ever since I've been stuck with Ubuntu (that's a good thing because I love it), but I still want to have a dual boot system. Now, I have tried reinstalling windows, but the Windows Installer does not detect any partitions and if I proceed it would delete all my partitions.
<Knarff> Note: I can see both my two Windows partitions from Ubuntu. It's only the Windows installer that does not detect the partition. What can I do to achieve a dual boot system? How can I make the Windows installer see my partitions?
<Nubbie> n0rman: what's that?
<amazen720> David_: give it some time
<regeya> must...sleep...good luck with your installs, all...
<David_> i am using the alternate install cd
<David_> okay
<n0rman> |et: so u say that eh answer is to reinstlal the grub?
<David_> i will give it 30 more mins
<Nubbie> |et: i have reinstalled grub.
<|et> n0rman im not sure i trashed my windows disk after that
<|et> and used it as another hd for ubuntu
<|et> lol
<bullgard4> iter: pnputils are installed on my computer.
<amazen720> David_: 30 mins stuck on 77%?
<n0rman> jejeej :P
<bazhang> Knarff: this is with Gutsy? have you fixed grub?
<iter> bullgard4: did lspnp give you useful info ?
<furenku> hello, does anybody know why i cannot enable the ipw3945 wireless card driver?
<n0rman> Nubbie: and u have the same problem after reinstalling the grub?
<David_> yea there abouts
<Nubbie> n0rman: absolutely.
<n0rman> lab_rat: this post is for S3 unichrome video card?
<Knarff> bazahang, Yes, I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy
<bazhang> furenku: gutsy/feisty what system
<furenku> bazhang, gutsy
<Knarff> The thing is that from the first time, Windows gave a blue screen of death
<jorje-villafan> By accident I stopped a process that I don't know the name of. but after I stopped it all my bin, and archived files have different folder icons and are not recognized by the archive manager. Can any help me find out what process I stopped and then help restart it?
<amazen720> David_: do you see the light blinking showing drive activity?
<bazhang> furenku: what does ificonfig or iwconfig show in the terminal
<|et> i just wish i could get a dvd to play with any player on 7.10 i have libdvdcss installed and im not sure wth is wrong
<billy__> can i put a partition table on a flash card?
<n0rman> Nubbie: why don u try to merge the windows partition from a logical partition to a primary partition
<macogw> billy__: i think so
<billy__> how?
<David_> I do not see the light blinking neither my cd or cpu lights
<Nubbie> n0rman: i don't have the space to do that.
<macogw> billy__: gparted
<bazhang> jet you tried vlc?
<|et> yes
<Nubbie> n0rman: i don't have any primary paritions.
<billy__> i'd like to use the flash drive as a hard disk so i can save data
<|et> i am using vlc
<bullgard4> iter: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/45740/ --  So it's referring to my keyboard? I cannot believe because my keyboard is working all right.
<|et> i get this error
<macogw> billy__: i dont know if you mean like an SD card or like a flash drive, but if a flash drive, definitely
<amazen720> David_: is this a newly burned CD from an image?
<|et>  cdda access error: could not read block
<billy__> sd card..
<|et> over n over for every block
<macogw> billy__: not sure about those, but i dont see why not
<billy__> ill google it lol
<David_> yes, i checked the md5 sum and the verfied the burn with the pre install tool on the cd
<iter> bullgard4: clearly :) it's probably a cosmetic error then
<macogw> billy__: if not, you just reformat it to one partition
<bazhang> jet that is odd-for only that dvd or all of them
<n0rman> Nubbie:  the output when u tray to boot windows is a grub error or a windows error?
<Nubbie> n0rman: it's a grub error.
<jarrettgreen> newb ? here. What does it mean/do when you add ./ to something in a directory
<Knarff> My question is how can I make the Windows Installer see my partitions (both NTFS and ext3)
<|et> bazhang all cds even ones
<bullgard4> iter: Or is it referring to my PS/2 mouse? I did not use it for a long time.
<Nubbie> n0rman: grub error: "ERROR 12: Invalid device requested"
<|et> i make myself
<|et> i could maybe rip to hd but that defeats the purpose
<bazhang> Knarff: there is a ext2/3 fs driver for windows
<supershort> hi
<Knarff> Yes, but that works when you are IN windows already
<iter> bullgard4: yeah could definitely be since that's the kb/mouse together
<Knarff> not if you want to install Windows
<supershort> ubuntu wont start on my laptop cos of some error in the filesystem
<bazhang> Knarff: ah yes well then you need to repair the grub not reinstall windows
<David_> to amazen720 any suggestions?
<falco_> jkfjg
<Knarff> How do I repair the GRUB?
<Nubbie> Knarff: you need to allocate spare space for windows before you begin the installation. free up space with gparted.
<bullgard4> iter: So it was probably a good idea of yours to ask me to try lspnp.
<amazen720> David_: did you erase the previous partition in the beginning of this installation, or your keeping Windows also?
<Knarff> There is already allocated space! I see it from Ubuntu
<bazhang> Knarff: you can /msg ubotu grub for more info and a link on that
<Knarff> I see the whole windows installation from ubuntu
<David_> to -- amazen720 i told it to erase everything
<billy__> i've figured out how to partition an sd card
<billy__> woot!
<iter> bullgard4: just to narrow it down :) sorry I can't be definitve as to why you're seeing that .. everything works as far as you can tell right?
<supershort> IS UBUNTU SUPPOSE TO CRASH ?
<supershort> for no official reason
<amazen720> David_: This is Gutsy Gibbon ubuntu install, right?
<Nubbie> billy__: yes... but WHY! lol.
<bullgard4> iter: yes.
<David_> yes it is amazen720
<Nubbie> supershort: less caps please?
<bazhang> supershort eh well what did you do? It may crash if you have done something wrong
<supershort> well
<ganu> n0rman:boot error.....not able to boot frm hard disk..how to install bootloader??
<billy__> so i can save files
<amazen720> David_: sorry for all the questions man I did my install like 10 times already
<supershort> the power went off and my laptop started
<Knarff> I see the C:\Windows, etc and all from Ubuntu. The problem is that the Windows Installer CD will not see that partition
<billy__> instead of running from live cd without repartitioning my hd
<Knarff> I want to reinstall Windows to that partition that already exists
<supershort> came up with this buffer i/o error on device hde1, logical boot block xnumbers ehrexxx
<up_the_irons> hi guys, where can i set the "search domain1.com domain2.com ..." part of /etc/resolv.conf *permanently* ? (I'm running ubuntu 7.10)
<iter> bullgard4: can you try lspnp -vv 00:06 ?
<n0rman> Nubbie: dont know but im trying to remenber and im thinking that i had a problem like that, why dont u try to erasein the fstab the UUID and replace it with the /dev/......
<David_> amazen720 its fine this is an older computer i used to be into linux alot, but i lost my internet came back i am decided to try to install it on a junker computer i have
<n0rman> ganu: reinstall the grub
<n0rman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macogw> supershort: um that's not "for no reason"
<ganu> n0rman:how?
<Nubbie> n0rman: perhaps... but grub doesn't read the fstab, what would be the point?
<amazen720> David_: what type of PC is it
<macogw> supershort: thats because the power went out and your hard drive was busy, and the fact that it turned off in the middle of doing something means the hard drive is in a bad state
<bazhang> Knarff: if you want to reinstall windows that may overwrite your ubuntu--better would be to repair grub /msg ubotu grub and then boot into the windows and fix whatever problems you have there
<supershort> never did that with windows
<macogw> supershort: im sure it did
<David_> amazen720 its a 500mhz pentium with 192mbs of ram lol
<macogw> supershort: ever have windows want to check your disk on boot after one of those?
<n0rman> Nubbie: dunno, but i believe that i resolve a problem like that sometimes doing what i told u :S
<supershort> how can i fix this?
<macogw> supershort: thats the same thing
<Nubbie> supershort: this is NOT windows, if you want to complain, do it in #windows
<David_> it said on the site it would install if i use the text installer :)
<supershort> no i skip it since its not compulsory
<bullgard4> iter: "detlef@MD97600:~$ lspnp --vv 00:06; lspnp: invalid option -- -; usage: lspnp [-b] [-v[v]] [device #]"
<amazen720> David_: I dont think your spec meets the requirements
<iter> bullgard4: try 'lspnp -vv 00:06' <- only one -
<David_> to amazen, any suggestions for distros? i was thinking about trying 6.06 Dapper Drake
<bazhang> david you might try fluxbuntu for an older computer
<Nubbie> supershort: linux forces checks on your disk to prevent data corruption. windows was dumb in giving you the option to skip it.
<macogw> supershort: thats a bad idea.  the check can fix things that are broken if they're not *too* broken.  if your disk was idle, thats fine and nothing will be broken. if your disk was busy, its possible that whatever was happening got corrupted because the disk was doing things. thats a simple hardware error, but if your system files are corrupted the system could become unbootable. if some of your files corrupted, theyre trash.  you can boot from a live c
<David_> i maybe old fashioned debian
<shaft0r> Does anyone have any issues with divx movies... xvid... dvd... pretty much any video? I'm running a 7600GT video card and I get these stupid lines in the videos sometimes...
<Knarff> Ubuntu GRUB does launch Windows. The problem is that Windows gives me a Blue Screen of Death (BSOD)
<tylerd> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a macbook/macbook pro
<amazen720> David_: just last month I tried to install it on a machine with similar specs and it kept freezing
<n0rman> Nubbie: i hope u will fix your grub, now i g2g, bye
<bullgard4> iter: "detlef@MD97600:~$ lspnp -vv 00:06; 00:06 PNP0303 IBM enhanced keyboard (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support);  state = active; allocated resources:  io 0x60-0x60; io 0x64-0x64;  irq 1"
<Nubbie> Knarff: then your problem is not related to ubuntu at all. ask for help in #windows
<Nubbie> n0rman: thanks man.
<Knarff> oh
<iter> bullgard4: nothing unusual there...
<n0rman> ur welkome :)
<macogw> supershort: the fact that drives dont like to be turned off whlie busy is a hardware thing.  its like how "scratching" a record (like a DJ does) is really bad for their records.  hard drives are just little turntables
<n0rman> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<David_> to amazen, that stinks, actually it was running windows XP fine but, it was slow
<amazen720> tylerd: sounds like fun, whats your prob?
<supershort> it says error reading block .... (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan) ignore error(y)?
<Knarff> Before installing Ubuntu, this Blue Screen of Death didn't appear
<tylerd> i was wondering if power management works. im running it now but im not sure about power management
<macogw> supershort: try booting from your ubuntu live cd
<bazhang> Knarff: ah well then that is a difficult situation; you may need to back up your ubuntu data and do a fresh install of windows then ubuntu-I'm not real good with windows issues though they do have a channel ##windows
<macogw> supershort: and then running fsck on the drive from there...it might give you options to tryr to fix some of the inodes
<PriitM_> Sometimes my WiFi connection goes idle according to network monitor. /etc/init.d/networking restart, ifconfig ra1 down and up, restarting x won't help. Iwconfig and kern.log copy: http://www.pastebin.ca/917249
<Nubbie> Knarff: then windows doesn't play well with linux. complain in #windows
<bullgard4> iter: What information or use can I draw from your statement: "nothing unusual there..."?
<xTheGoat121x> I've googled repeatedly, and found no answer.  I want my theme for sudo-ed apps to be different than my personal theme, but also different than the generic theme included with Ubuntu
<supershort> nubbie is that all u do? tell people to go to ubuntu
<supershort> i mean windows
<amazen720> David_: put some more RAM in it, at lease 256
<macogw> supershort: right now its basically just saying things got broken from the shutdown. it might be able to undo whatever was going on and get back to a consistent state if you use the live cd
<supershort> ill try
<Knarff> what if I use the FIXMBR to get Windows to recognize all my partitions?
<Knarff> Will that work?
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: then set up your themes in /root/.themes differently.
<David_> i will try, lol the computer was made before 1998
<bazhang> Knarff: that may well be worth a shot
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, it doesn't seem to persist.
<iter> bullgard4: hehe none, sorry... I was just looking for something out of the ordinary that would cause that error...
<Nubbie> Knarff: windows refuses to recognize ext partitions.
<amazen720> David_: or download the ISO for Xubuntu, it's a lighter OS
<macogw> supershort: this is why they tell you to shut down properly instead of unplugging it...too many people dont listen to that...ditto on ejecting (or in windows speak "safely removing") external drives
<iter> bullgard4: it's probably a legit bug, though not a critical one, consider filing a bug report
<Knarff> but at least Windows normally says Unknown allocated space or something
<rockwellgump> anyone know how to run the math program freefem3d?
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: log in as root (i know it's bad, but it will accomplish what you want), then set up your themes, log out, and never log in as root again!
<Knarff> this time Windows does not see ANY
<|et> so any ideas on this error using vlc on ubuntu 7.10 with dvd.
<|et> cdda access error: could not read block 0 from disc
<macogw> Knarff: that sounds like your NTFS partition got corrupted or something...or the partition table got corrupted perhaps...
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, again, I did that and it STILL doesn't persist.  That's what's bothering me.
<Nubbie> Knarff: you're asking for windows help in a linux help channel. don't you understand you're never going to get the answer to your problem? you're looking in the wrong place.
<Knarff> how come I can access my NTFS partitions from Ubuntu?
<Knarff> WIndows sucks
<bazhang> jet that is odd as you do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras and the libdvdcss2
<billy__> lol
<shaft0r> so no one has any video issues w/ linux in general?
<Nubbie> xTheGoat121x: i'm just content soft linking my ~/.themes to /root/.themes. why isn't that good enough?
<billy__> what is the availability of programs for ubuntu?
<macogw> Knarff: oh the partition is fine from ubuntu? ok then yeah that sounds like windows being idiot
<macogw> idiotic
<Knarff> Yes
<billy__> can i get MSN messenger?
<bazhang> amsn billy__
<macogw> billy__: you can get aMSN
<Knarff> I see all my NTFS partitions here in ubuntu
<rockwellgump> pidgin
<Knarff> and they're fine
<|et> bazhang i do have extras i dont think i have the libdvdcss2 only libdvdcss
<macogw> Knarff: and you can read/write to them fine?
<patogen> emesene is good aswell.
<ere4si> fdisk -l /dev/sdb says I have 20.4G - but only have 6.2G used and 8.5G free - where's the other 5.7G?
<Knarff> I can even listen to my MP3 there
<billy__> can aMSN use webcam?
<shani> hello
<macogw> billy__: i think so
<Nubbie> Knarff: because linux developers are smart and wrote NTFS drivers for linux. windows refuses to write ext drivers for windows. MOVE ON.
<macogw> billy__: if it cant, kopete can
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org for that jet
<|et> bazhang libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
<|et> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<billy__> well see
<macogw> billy__: WengoPhone also does MSN networks and video i think
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, I like the visual reminder that I'm running a program with admin privileges.  It'd just be nice to have something other than that gray.
<Knarff> Nubbie, I will MOVE ON, once I can get a dual boot
<rockwellgump> can any one help me on running the Freefem3d program?
<macogw> billy__: pidgin's the only one that doesnt do video, i think...
<macogw> Knarff: i think you need to reinstall windows...
<Piet> i got a problem with mod-jk connector; in the log i see cant resolve tomcat address localhost
<billy__> i gotta gf that lives far away.. cant do without webcam lol
<macogw> Nubbie: there are windows drivers...at least xp ones...for ext2/3
<Nubbie> Knarff: you have ubuntu and grub functioning correctly. your problem is that windows is messed up. get out of this channel unless you have a problem with linux.
<macogw> Nubbie: be nice
<bazhang> Knarff: if you are able to fixmbr from windows cd, then you can install drivers for windows that allow you to see ext2/3 fs
<amazen720> tylerd: did you install ubuntu on the mac?
<complab> hello every1.guts. need help on making my wireless laptop connect to the internet.. i'm using gutsy on Acer Aspire 4715z
<tylerd> i need help getting power management working can anyone help me out
<Nubbie> macogw: not windows supplied, meaning the windows installer won't recognise shit.
<macogw> Nubbie: true
<tylerd> amazen720 yes
<bazhang> Nubbie: ease up
<Nubbie> okay okay.
<Nubbie> :l
<dmakalsky> Hi, is there a built-in firewall for ubuntu?
<amazen720> tylerd; how is it running?
<macogw> Nubbie: i dont know how your tone sounds in your head, but it seems hostile on my end
<macogw> dmakalsky: yes
<bazhang> iptables dmakalsky
<|et> lol to most pro support groups nix help is taboo
<macogw> dmakalsky: iptables is built into the kernel
<tylerd> amazen720 pretty good ive got pretty much everything except isight and power management working
<Knarff> Ok, if i do FIXMBR... my GRUB will get wiped out. Can I restore it later?
<xTheGoat121x> Nubbie, meh, I know it's overkill but it'd be nice.
<macogw> dmakalsky: you can configure it using the iptables command or a gui like firestarter.
<iter> Knarff: yes no prob
<macogw> Knarff: yes
<Knarff> great
<bazhang> Knarff: yes
<Nubbie> Knarff: please understand, if grub will get you into windows (even if it's a BSOD), that means it's functioning correctly. if you have BSOD problems, ask for help in #windows.
<dmakalsky> macogw: thanks
<macogw> dmakalsky: by default nothing listens on any ports
<Nubbie> Knarff: sorry if i was short with you.
<bullgard4> iter: (My native language is not English.) "$ dict legit; No definitions found for "legit", perhaps you mean: gcide:  Legist  Elegit" I will not consider it a bug, rather a reminder that I have not put in my mouse into my laptop computer.
<Knarff> It's ok
<macogw> dmakalsky: so getting it would require access to some sort of exploit...which isnt something firewalls block anyway
<tylerd> amazen720 ive got compiz fusion running on it and its really cool...
<amazen720> tylerd; did you try Synaptic for power management?
<complab> how can i connect my wireless laptop? pls help me.. i'm using gusty on Acer Aspire..
<Nubbie> Knarff: but the solution to your problem is not in this channel.
<tylerd> amazen720 no what package ?
<macogw> dmakalsky: if you add a service on a port, like SSH on port 22, just that port will be listened on
<bazhang> complab what card
<Knarff> Is there a hacked version of the Windows Installer?
<Knarff> One that recognized GRUB?
<iter> bullgard4: sorry, I should have guessed from the .de pastebin, your english is very good. legit is short for legitimate
<macogw> dmakalsky: itd be the only one that's effectively open.  the rest are theoretically open but unaccessible...basically
<Nubbie> Knarff: that would be illegal most likely.
<amazen720> tylerd: do a search for power management in synaptic
<Knarff> Illegal where?
<bazhang> Knarff: when MS goes open source
<Nubbie> Knarff: everywhere.
<complab> bazhang: i really dont know.. but according to restricted drivers.. its atheros
<macogw> Nubbie: except umm...china?
<iter> bullgard4: if the message goes away when you put in your mouse I would say that is definitely the cause
<tylerd> amazen720 before i do that what do i need enabled in the kernel
<supershort> when ms goes open source is when windows vista brings no profits
<dmakalsky> macogw: what rule do I use to open torrent port?
<Nubbie> macogw: it would be violating MS's end user agreement, regardless of any laws.
<bazhang> supershort: so soon ;]
<macogw> dmakalsky: outbound is all open
<dmakalsky> so it should be easy?
<macogw> dmakalsky: if you are having blocked port issues it could be your ISP blocking torrent traffic or your router
<supershort> but who would want ms's source
<complab> bazhang: i really dont know.. but according to restricted drivers.. its atheros... can u help me
<macogw> dmakalsky: routers are firewalls usually
<amazen720> tylerd: i dont understand?
<macogw> Nubbie: license agreements are not laws
<Knarff> lots of people would want MS Windows open source
<Nubbie> macogw: no, but if you don't agree to the terms of the license, you can't use the software.
<tylerd> amazen720 what do i need enabled in the kernel for power management
<ThreeFingerPete> in a few months a new ubuntu will replace 7.10. i will be wanting to upgrade, but would a fresh install be better, and how do i move my /home?
<bazhang> complab: do you have access to this computer now? try lspci in the terminal and say the exact number of the card
<supershort> hmm
<Knarff> first to get those dam.. drivers working
<ere4si> Nubbie, here's a link - http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p11.htm#wireless_network_configuration
<supershort> laptop not booting live cd?
<macogw> Nubbie: but lots of countries say EULA's are non-binding
<macogw> Nubbie: so in lots of countries it is legal to accept the EULA then violate it
<jorje-villafan> Earlier I stopped a process by accident via system monitor. I forgot what the process was. The results are that all my bin and tar.gz files all changed to different icons. when I try to open them, I get a "cannot open this file" message, plus a bunch of other related issues. Anybody have any idea how I can fix this?
<complab> bazhang: ok wait.. pls...
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: if you have a seperate home then just install over / and you will be fine or just upgrade via the net
<bullgard4> iter: I will do that test at a convenient time. To reach hibernation and resuming from it takes too much time at the moment. --  Thank you very much for your profound and patient help.
<Nubbie> ere4si: um why was that directed at me?
<iter> bullgard4: no problem cheers :)
<macogw> jorje-villafan: rebooting would fix it...
<ere4si> oops Nubbie
<Nubbie> ere4si: no problem :)
<illmortal> anyone know if there's media servers for linux?
<jorje-villafan> I'll try that now
<complab> bazhang: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<macogw> ThreeFingerPete: you can do either
<iter> jorje-villafan: yes assuming that your problem is acutally caused by that stopped process
<Nubbie> !info elisa | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: elisa (source: elisa): media center solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 10786 kB, installed size 17160 kB
<jorje-villafan> thanks
<Knarff> Had anyone ever experienced a Blue Screen of Death after installing Ubuntu?
<amazen720> tylerd: I dont think anything is needed, I'm new to linux thats over my head
<macogw> ThreeFingerPete: putting /home on its own partition makes fresh installs easier
<billy_> how bout viruses and ubuntu?
<billy_> whats the risk?
<Nubbie> illmortal: or you can TRY to set up mythtv.
<bazhang> complab the madwifi drivers should do that; do you see anything in the restricted drivers manager?
<macogw> billy_: practically zero
<billy_> like mac lol
<Nubbie> billy_: slim to nil.
<billy_> i hate macintosh
<|et> bazhang thank you for the link i am going to reboot just for kicks rock on guys!!
<billy_> but i hate how easy it is to get viruses with windows
<bazhang> np ;]
<illmortal> i just need something basic for my PS3 to Linux, nubbie
<Nubbie> illmortal: then elisa might be what you're looking for.
<billy_> what about media applications? (music recording/editing?)
<bazhang> Knarff: probably everyone ;]
<macogw> billy_: a few hundred viruses ever created for linux, most never released but existed to prove some exploit was possible which was promptly patched.  of the ~30 that were released, perhaps 5 are still in existence in the wild.  unless you are running an unpatched 5 year old version of Linux though..you're fine
<ThreeFingerPete> macogw: good, i have it in its own
<complab> bazhang:.. yeah..actually it said its enabled and in use.. i'm wired at the moment
<Knarff> oh
<bazhang> billy_: ubuntu has it all ;]
<billy_> hehe
<illmortal> does it recognize PS3 well and PS3 recognize it?
<billy_> whats the irc command to chance ur username?
<Nubbie> illmortal: i don't understand what you mean.
<iter> billy_: nick
<macogw> billy_: /nick
<iter> billy_: /nick newcik
<billy_> ?
<illmortal> well my ps3 have a hard time connecting to the program, "elisa"?
<bazhang> complab well to test it out you need to be unwired--not really likely you will have two internet accesses at the same time
<billy_> didn't work..
<Flyerfye> In short, you are all noobs with no chance of fixing anything short of accepting Xenu into your life
<Nubbie> billy_: /help <----
<Tim-H> i can't get my windows box to see my ubuntu samba shares.  i thought i set it all up correctly though.  can anyone assist?
<Nubbie> Flyerfye: i hope you're joking.
<macogw> billy_: are you trying to /nick to a name thats already taken?
<complab> bazhang.. i tried it.. but it never worked...
<amazen720> tylerd; but i would think that Power Management is package in synaptic
<Flyerfye> Of course Im joking
<macogw> billy_: the server's tab will tell you what went wrong...
<Nubbie> Flyerfye: thank god.
<Flyerfye> Im just really happy cause I got my sound working
<Flyerfye> stupid ALSA
<bazhang> complab what does ifconfig show in terminal?
<billy_> nopoe
<macogw> billy_: did you specify the new neick?
<billy_> nope**
<billy_> yep
<iter> billy_: /nick newnick
<iter> ta da
 * yo is confused
<yo_> thats not what i want lol
<Flyerfye> Quick question
<Flyerfye> how do you "Run 'make'"
<Flyerfye> seriously
<amazen720> tylerd: try synaptic, i just did a search and a couple of power management utilities came up
<complab> bazhang:
<complab> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:72:04:2E:ED
<Knarff> Well... thank you everyone for your time... Im going to try the MBRFIX.... I hope it gathers the information from the partitions that are there and recognizes them... at least my two NTFS ones
<complab>           inet addr:192.168.123.102  Bcast:192.168.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<complab>           inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe04:2eed/64 Scope:Link
<complab>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<yo_> im gonna miss all the awesome management tools that windows has..
<FloodBot1> complab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yo_> or will i?
<complab>           RX packets:2095 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<yo_> heh hhe
<jorje-villafan> Hey guys, Well I just tried the root and it didn't work and it didn't work.
<Nubbie> Flyerfye: you run /.configure or /.autogen.sh then make, then make install
<Knarff> bye
<jorje-villafan> sorry for the repeat
<yo_> brb guys
<bazhang> complab just telling will suffice ;]
<Flyerfye> ahmm
<yo_> gonna reboot to disk
<complab>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<complab>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<complab>           RX packets:130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<complab>           TX packets:130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<complab>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<complab>           RX bytes:53813 (52.5 KB)  TX bytes:53813 (52.5 KB)
<FloodBot1> complab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> uhoh
<complab> bazhang: sori for taht
<tylerd> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a macbook/macbook pro ? im trying to get power management to work
<bazhang> complab just tell me is there a listing for wlan0 ath0 or the like?
<complab> bazhang: nope.. just eth0
<jorje-villafan> I thought the process was nautilus, but when I check it It is still there
<macogw> Flyerfye: you type "make" in the command line and hit the enter key?
<Flyerfye> well
<Flyerfye> it wasnt working at first
<bazhang> complab and the hardware switch on the front of the laptop is switched to on?
<Flyerfye> kept coming up with Error 2
<ahorriblemess> I'm using ISO Master to create a bootable iso DVD, can someone tell me which BootRecord thing to add? I can't figure this out and I don't want to waste DVDr's
<macogw> Flyerfye: do you have build-essential and all the build dependencies installed?
<Flyerfye> but I fixed it by dling a new alsa
<Flyerfye> and running the auto compile script
<Flyerfye> it was weird
<Flyerfye> I wouldnt know
<supershort> macogw, the computer was stationary, the only thing it was running is lampp so it shouldn't be much of a problem should it?
<complab> bazhang: wat switch?
<Flyerfye> I know that my universes and multiverses are all allowed
<macogw> supershort: what?
<macogw> supershort: uncleanly mounting a drive?
<supershort> about the filesystem errors
<Kemrin1> Anyone know of a nautalous script that will turn .flv files into avi files?
<macogw> supershort: stuff could be corrupted from shutting down wrong (which although you didnt intentionally do it, is what happened)
<bazhang> complab many laptops have a switch on the front of the computer to turn on and off bluetooth and wifi--lowerleft quadrant on front usually
<macogw> supershort: you gotta fix those errors for it to work right
<macogw> supershort: or backup format reinstall
<macogw> supershort: well, "backup" assumes you can mount it at all...
<Francisco> Hey guys
<Francisco> I found soemthing
<complab> bazhang: this one doesn't have it.. it was actually working the other day.. now i cant connect to wireless network
<jorje-villafan> macogw: I restarted, but it did not help.
<crackhead100> #kubuntu
<bazhang> complab: what did you do between then and now? does booting a livecd return the functionality of wireless?
<macogw> jorje-villafan: O_o if all you did was kill a process....that makes no sense.  when you restart, all the processes restart too
<macogw> jorje-villafan: sure you did nothing else? change any settings?
<ere4si> fdisk says the hard drive is 20G but I only have 14G to use? - how can I get the rest usable?
<complab> bazhang: i didnt do anything.. i just downloaded update packages yesterday..
<Francisco> I think I found a solution to my problem here. http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340    It's a Linux program that writes Windows Compatible MBR
<complab> bazhang: if i boot using live cd, will it restore my wireless connection?
<jorje-villafan> macogw: I don't think so. it happened instantaneously after I stopped the process.
<macogw> Francisco: huh?
<bazhang> complab: any suspect repos in there?
<Francisco> I was here a moment ago. I was Knarff
<jorje-villafan> is there a log I can check?
<macogw> Francisco: windows's boot.ini can chainload to grub to load linux or grub can chainload windows's boot.ini
<bazhang> complab worth a try, then we can tell if it something you installed or something on ubuntu updates end
<complab> bazhang: i dont know.. man i'm new to linux.. :)
<macogw> Francisco: oh...how would that fix a BSOD?
<complab> bazhang.. ok then.. i will try it...
<complab> brb
<Francisco> no, it can't fix it, but I guess this http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340 is going to allow me to reinstall windows without wiping the other partitions
<bazhang> nice Francisco
<Francisco> yay!
<Francisco> You should document it, guys in case some other person comes with the same problem
<bazhang> bookmarked.
<Francisco> Okie
<macogw> Francisco: windows wants to wipe the other partitions? weirdness. i thought itd just say the other partitions were broken but install where it used to be anyway
<Francisco> no, install doesn't see them
<Francisco> not even the NTFS ones
<Francisco> why? because GRUB wiped MBR ... i guess
<jorje-villafan> macogw: is there a log I can check to see what happened?
<macogw> jorje-villafan: dmesg shows the kernel log
<macogw> jorje-villafan: sstem -> admin -> logs has all the other logs
<macogw> jorje-villafan: idk whatd go with that though
<avis> i am trying to apt-get install pan and i seem to get a whole bunch of different Depends:  libxi6 (etc) but is not going to be installed.  not sure why it isn't installing those things
<macogw> Francisco: the mbr and partition table are on two different parts of the disk though, i think
<macogw> Francisco: did you try just reinstalling the windows mbr using fixmbr from teh cd?
<Francisco> so this tool won't help me?
<macogw> Francisco: i dont know if it will or not
<macogw> Francisco: but if it *is* the mbr thats the problem, windows's fixmbr is guaranteed to fix that
<Francisco> I thought windows (and its monopolistic behaviour) wrote the the partition table on the master boot record
<macogw> Francisco: thatd be fairly non-standard i think...i dont think thats how hard drives work..but then its microsoft so who knows
<macogw> Francisco: you could ask #windows where ms puts the partition table...
<bazhang> or the chairs ;]
<Francisco> well..I think this tool http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340 is great because it restores the MBR according to the partitions that Ubuntu sees with sudo fdisk -l
<macogw> k
<yo_> how do i connect to my wireless router from ubuntu on livecd?
<macogw> yo_: depends on the wireless card
<xTheGoat121x> so how would I set my face browser picture?
<yo_> dell wireless
<macogw> billyb_: stop it
<billyb_> im tryin to fix it lol
<billyb_> sorry
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I'm a Ubuntu user since roun' 5.10/6.04'ish .. but have never asked .. How come on some of my machines everything mounted inside /media shows on my Desktop .. but like now, my server (mounted via nfs) is not showing on my Desktop? .. can I manually tell it to show? mount -a doesn't help although the shared are available/mounted.
<macogw> billyb_: i keep having to start over typing your name!
<billyb_> lmao im sorry
<billyb_> its bein retarded
<billyb_> but anyways
<xTheGoat121x> aha, never mind.  Just found it.
<macogw> billyb_: dell wireless doesnt mean anything.  what actual card is it?  lspci should tell you.  im kinda guessing itll be a broadcom
<billyb_> dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-card
<billyb_> my ethernet adapter is broadcom
<billyb_> but not my wireless card
<Francisco> Well.. this time I'm off. I have school tomorrow and I'll try the ms-sys tool tomorrow. Bye
<macogw> NineTeen67Comet: only stuff in /media shows because thats what HAL tells Nautilus to do...something like that
<bazhang> cya
<macogw> billyb_: whats the wireless?
<towlie> im using ubuntu 7.10. when i press the power button on my laptop i get the error "action forbidden" policy timeout is not valid
<billyb_> dell wireless 1390 wlan mini-card
<macogw> billyb_: dell isnt a type of wireless card...they just rename someone else's as that
<billyb_> as it says in the device manager
<johndbritton> i just moved a bunch of html files from a windows server to an ubuntu apache server... alot of the files have random '??????' in them, any ideas... i've tried FTP in binary and ASCII modes
<macogw> billyb_: thats broadcom
<billyb_> my ethernet is broadcom so i guess so
<billyb_> dell is RETARDED
<Tidus> billyb_, yes they are.
<NineTeen67Comet> macogw: do you know where I can edit HAL to include my NFS shares (mounted in /media currently) .. I've got a local partition mounted and it shows (/media/home-backup is /dev/sdb1) ..
<billyb_> lol
<billyb_> how do i connect from livecd?
<billyb_> i couldn't figure it out lol
<towlie> anyone
<Tidus> i'm not sure if the livecd has ndiswrapper on it or not
<macogw> billyb_: you can try using the bcm43xx driver and that requires adding the firmware.  you have a wired connection from that box?
<billyb_> yes
<billyb_> but i don't want to go out in the livingroom lol
<macogw> billyb_: wget http://macoafi.googlepages.com/firmware.tar.gz
<macogw> billyb_: ok fine download that where you are
<macogw> billyb_: then use the sneakernet to put it on the other one
<billyb_> how big is it?
<macogw> billyb_: a few K
<billyb_> huh?
<mrpockets> anyoen know how to change the compiz cube from looking inside to outside?
<macogw> billyb_: walk it to the box on a flash drive
<billyb_> sneakernet?
<HinHin> broadcom chipsets... *shivers*
<billyb_> ???
<billyb_> im totally lost lol
 * NineTeen67Comet pats HinHin on the back .. I feel your angst ..
<HinHin> *nods*
<Tidus> billyb_, save the file to a flash drive or a floppy disk on the computer you are on now
<bazhang> mrpockets: check the ccsm plugins for that
<HinHin> lol sneakernet XD.. haha
<macogw> billyb_: the sneakernet = walking between computers carrying a disk or flash drive
<Tidus> then walk it to your dell
<billyb_> haha okay
<HinHin> that's a word i haven't heard for a long tme
<HinHin> *time
<mrpockets> ccsm?
<billyb_> im on my laptop right now, which is the one im using for ubuntu as well
<macogw> !ccsm | mrpockets
<ubotu> mrpockets: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> hehe
<macogw> billyb_: oh you're rebooting?
<billyb_> yeah lol
<towlie> im using ubuntu 7.10. when i press the power button on my laptop i get the error "action forbidden" policy timeout is not valid. any idea why im getting this error ?
<macogw> billyb_: ok then download that url and write down on a piece of paper the following instructions
<billyb_> k
<macogw> billyb_: copy firmware.tar.gz to desktop
<macogw> billyb_: open a terminal
<macogw> billyb_: cd Desktop
<macogw> billyb_: tar xf firmware.tar.gz
<macogw> billyb_: mv firmware/* /lib/firmware/
<bazhang> uhoh
<lordleemo> mrpockets: ccsm desktop cube behaviour untick inside cube
<macogw> billyb_: it should work immediately if that method's going to work
<macogw> billyb_: if the bcm43xx driver decides to be cranky, youre gonna be in ndiswrapper + windows driver territory
<bazhang> was afraid floodbot was going to kick you
<billyb_> billyb_: copy firmware.tar.gz to desktop
<billyb_> billyb_: open a terminal
<billyb_> ah nvm
<billyb_> i was trying to consolidate it
<mrpockets> lordleemo, where do i find this CCM compiz bahavor?
<mrpockets> or the ccm options i should say
<riaal> There is a program that looks a lot like (or does the same stuff) as Visio for Ubuntu, I used it a while back but I have forgot its name
<bazhang> in ccsm mrpockets
<Tidus> riaal, kivio
<macogw> mrpockets: you can hit alt+f2 and type "ccsm" to run t
<lordleemo> synaptics m8 compiz-config manager
<riaal> Tidus, not sure thats ut
<bjbum> hi all. I'm having trouble with getting rhythmbox to recognize changes to id3 tags on my mp3s. i've tried editting them in easytag, removing them in rhythmbox, then readding them, but they still show the old id3 tag info
<macogw> mrpockets: its in the menu too but i forget where
<billyb_> kbrb
<macogw> billyb_: good luck
<mrpockets> macogw,  yeah, i'm just not seeing any desktop behavior :-
<macogw> mrpockets: i think he said cube behavior
<billyb_> wait
<billyb_> which file do i copy?
<billyb_> theres like 50 of them
<macogw> billyb_: thats the *
<Tidus> billyb_, you can copy them all over
<bazhang> the firmware
<billyb_> i have to do it one at a time?
<macogw> billyb_: no, the * will copy the whole thing
<Tidus> no... thats what the * in the command line is for
<mrpockets> youre right
<billyb_> oh okay
<billyb_> kewl
<billyb_> brb
<billyb_> maybe ill be talkin to ya from ubuntu next time lol
<farza> katon
<PoGz> pls help me set-up my wireless coneection.. i'm using Gutsy on Acer Aspire 4715z..
<macogw> Tidus: "you need to be online to get the fwcutter to get online which requires that you get online to get the fwcutter...." is why i tarred up my mom's /lib/firmware/ as soon as i got her card working :)
<macogw> PoGz: paste the output of "lspci" (run it in the terminal) to http://pastebin.ca and link us to it
<Tidus> macogw, i have the firmware.tgz saved on a flash drive
<PoGz> macogw: ok..
<lordleemo> mrpockets: click on desktop cube when it opens click behaviour
<macogw> Tidus: i had it on a flash drive. then the flash drive died.
<Tidus> as well as about 30 other cds
<PoGz> macogw: here it is.. http://pastebin.ca/917318
<floppyshuriken> Flash doesn
<floppyshuriken> doesn't work, I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extra
<floppyshuriken> and I got flashplugin
<macogw> floppyshuriken: how about flashplugin-nonfree
<floppyshuriken> I got that one
<mkquist> floppyshuriken: there is a fix, check the forums, it got broke a while ago w/a flash update, but there is a fix...
<mkquist> floppyshuriken: when adobe updated flash it broke it...
<macogw> mkquist: htey still didnt fix that??
<bazhang> uninstall and reinstall iirc the flash problem
<mkquist> macogw: no, there is a fix
<PoGz> macogw: hi... i pasted it.. http://pastebin.ca/917318
<bjbum> hi all. I'm having trouble with getting rhythmbox to recognize changes to id3 tags on my mp3s. i've tried editting them in easytag, removing them in rhythmbox, then reading them, but they still show the old id3 tag info. i'm stumped and have no clue what to do next
<bazhang> been fixed for weeks now
<macogw> floppyshuriken: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bjbum> all the files are set to be able to read/write. easytag's set to write in unicode
<macogw> PoGz: lookin
<macogw> PoGz: have you looked up anything about atheros yet?
<s0ulstice__> hello friends
<PoGz> not yet..
<vlt> `echo 0 0 0 > /sys/class/scsi_host/host1/scan` if anyone is interested in hotswapping an IBM UltraBay ...
<macogw> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macogw> PoGz: ive never had to work with atheros before, sorry
<PoGz> macogw: oh.. ok
<floppyshuriken> macogw: it's working, thansk
<macogw> PoGz: the last line, the one that says atheros, thats your wireless card. you could try googling for the model number and the word ubuntu
<ph0rensic_> slow tonight eh?
<PoGz> macogw: ok.. i'll try.. ty bro
<jamesrdorn> So this is kind of a wierd question. Does anyone know of a application that would generate a very low noise to keep the audio channel alive @ all times? my spdif setup with logitech z5500 goes to "sleep" when there is no activity, so it kinda cuts off 900ms of a sound before it activates the speakers.
<jamesrdorn> There is a fix for this in windows, but the application requires .net framework, witch will not install under wine
<macogw> jamesrdorn: uh i guess you could make a little script to send sound at the card every second or so...
<ph0rensic_> james, is there not a way to program a noise in such away? Perhaps fine a low frequency mp3 and continuosly play it?
<ropiee> hello
<ropiee> how to update database driver printer?
<jamesrdorn> macogw: it would have to be faster than once a second, the z5500 goes to sleep almost as fast as the sound stops
<ropiee> or download driver printer epson LQ-300+
<macogw> jamesrdorn: your sound card was made by chimps, wasnt it?
<ph0rensic_> does anyone else do the wave with their avant window icons.. or is it just me?
<jamesrdorn> macogw: Yes, realtek... but it happends to all sound cards w/ spdif and this speaker system
<macogw> ph0rensic_: yes, until the 5 minutes of "ooo pretty" wore off and i went back to hating docks
<jamesrdorn> the issue is the logitech control is flawed to put the audio interface to sleep while no sound exist
<ph0rensic_> macogw, haha
<Tidus> jamesrdorn, isn't there some setting in the menu system on those speakers to disable the auto-sleep?
<ropiee> how to update database driver printer?
<ph0rensic_> macogw, for me its taking a little while for the "pretty" to wear off
<macogw> jamesrdorn: is it a card or a driver thing?
<guest_> hi, how to add filter for the compiz-fution?
<jamesrdorn> Tidus: no, no user setup for that
<yo_> oi
<yo_> it didn't work
<yo_> figures
<jamesrdorn> macogw: this problem is widely known for logitech speakers using spdif
<macogw> yo_: in that case, ndiswrapper and a windows driver are all thats left
<yo_> i couldn't get the files off of the flash disk
<jamesrdorn> http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=51_speakers&thread.id=11616&view=by_date_ascending&page=1
<jamesrdorn> that will explane it
<macogw> yo_: couldnt...what? why?
<yo_> ubuntu booted retardedly..
<guest_> hi, how to add filter for the compiz-fution?
<macogw> guest_: probably best to ask in #compiz-fusion
<yo_> the first time i booted ubuntu i could see all the files on my hard disk, but this time it wouldn't show it
<yo_> w/e i need to go to bed anyways lol
<guest_> thanks
<macogw> ropiee: database driver printer?
<yo_> ill figure it all out tomorrow
<yo_> thanks guys
<yo_> tt y'all later
<ropiee> <macogw> ropiee: database driver printer?<--yeah
<macogw> ropiee: ive never heard of that but um... postscript printers have .ppd files that tell the computer the postcript definitions for that printer.  the printing utility should let you pick the right ppd that goes with it, if its postscript based
<jamesrdorn> So as you can understand most alert sounds dont even make it to the speakers
<jamesrdorn> problem happends in windows also.
<jamesrdorn> Strangely enough, realtek sound drivers do not support anything over 2channel using spdiff, but the open & free drivers in linux work just fine
<jamesrdorn> talked to realtek, they told me to throw out my $25 fiber optical cable and use coax. I told them to fix their driver
<jamesrdorn> stupid people
<macogw> jamesrdorn: on my friend's laptop, his video card goes to sleep like that...or rather, cuts some of its own power.  compiz isnt enough of a gpu hog to keep it from happening, but once it cuts its power in half, compiz sucks. so he has a script to poll the card for stats every 5 seconds so it stays awake.  he turns off the script to do *real* gpu intensive things like play games otherwise the script is too much and they get slow.  yay nvidia.
<r4nge> how can i easily tell if sh is actually using bash or awk is using gawk or mawk?
<macogw> which sh
<macogw> or ls -l /bin/sh
<macogw> sh uses dash in ubuntu, i think
<r4nge> yes i eblieve so but how can i tell or switch it
<r4nge> also, awk for example actullay is using gawk, how can i switch to mawk
<Flannel> r4nge: he just told you how you can tell, why do you need to switch it?
<sami> r4nge: You can make an alias or relink it.
<r4nge> i don't, just would like to know how
<macogw> ls -l /bin/sh
<supershort> this may not be a question to ask... but is it possible for anyone to hax my lampp server through a router with the security that comes with ubuntu
<WGGMk> how do I make a default install of Gutsy Gibbon amd64 STOP using usplash and start using splashy.. both are installed...??
<macogw> itll show that its a link to /bin/dash or /usr/bin/dash or whatever it is
<macogw> supershort: umm they could brute force your password through ssh...
<macogw> supershort: or if they find an exploit in apache, get in through that
<supershort> but it is less likely?
<macogw> supershort: anything can be hacked. period. end of story.  the only unhackable computer lacks a power supply and network card.
<jamesrdorn> I wonder how I can just send something direct to the audio socket via a script
<jamesrdorn> mpg123?
<demonspork> how do I get the icons for my mounted partitions to automatically show up on the right side of the desktop rather than the left?
<macogw> supershort: if you have a good password and keep everything updated...yes, its unlikely
<Flannel> jamesrdorn: /dev/random.  Actually, you might see if catting /dev/zero would keep it active
<macogw> demonspork: move them, i think?
<macogw> demonspork: there might be a setting when you right click the desktop to automatically arrange icons...turning that off might work
<macogw> could also be something in gconf-editor
<macogw> thats the type of thing gconf would have
<Gavo> hey guys... i had to format most of my computer, but I ghosted Kubuntu... im looking for the best way to reinstall Grub though
<Flannel> !grub | Gavo
<ubotu> Gavo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Gavo: First link there
<Kasperle> any ideas why a freshly installed ubuntu (gutsy, using gnome) might always "skip" one workspace when switching with ctrl-alt-left/right?
<Gavo> thanks guys!
<Gavo> appreciate that
<magnetron> Kasperle: by default, there is only two workspaces
<WGGMk> how do I disable "usplash" so I can use "splashy"???
<up_the_irons> anyone know how to make some changes in /etc/resolv.conf permanent?  I think NetworkManager is overwriting it
<up_the_irons> (ubuntu 7.10)
<macogw> up_the_irons: if you never want NM to change it, you can chattr it immutable
<macogw> up_the_irons: itd be unchangeable until you make it mutable again
<magnetron> up_the_irons: stop network manager from starting. system > preferences > sessions
<macogw> magnetron: wouldnt the daemon run anyway thogh?
<up_the_irons> macogw: magnetron : well, I don't mind it running, it does help manage the network, but I'd like to tell it about extra "search" domains
<up_the_irons> that it should include for all locations
<macogw> up_the_irons: not sue, but that might be able to be put in /etc/hosts
<up_the_irons> macogw: true, but kinda a pain to list each domain.  I have 2 company domains that should always be added to hostnames of less than 1 period.
<up_the_irons> macogw: so i can do "ssh mail" instead of "ssh mail.arpnetworks.com"
<up_the_irons> magnetron: i'm actually not running gnome, but wmii
<Piet> i got a problem with mod-jk connector; in the log i see cant resolve tomcat address localhost
<Kasperle> magnetron: i have 4
<macogw> up_the_irons: you can just put "mail"
<Flannel> up_the_irons: how about ssh $MAIL?
<macogw> in /etc/hosts
<Piet> macogw you talking to me?
<up_the_irons> macogw: yeah, but then i have to enumerate all of  my domains
<macogw> Piet: dont think so
<Kasperle> magnetron: and when i switch, it always switches from 1 to 3. even if i was on 2 or 4 before. really strange
<up_the_irons> macogw: the whole point of the "search" line in /etc/resolv.conf is so the resolver does that for you :)
<macogw> oh
<Bodsda> hey guys, after ive been logged in for about an hour, x crashes and takes me out to the login screen, any thoughts?
<macogw> i never used search :P
<up_the_irons> macogw: i've actually been able to do this on linux in the past, but i'm new to ubuntu atm
<jamesrdorn> Flannel: nah /dev/zero & /dev/random did not help
<up_the_irons> macogw: been away in OS X land for 4 years
<macogw> up_the_irons: system -> admin -> networking has a place you can list nameservers and stuff like that....maybe NM wouldnt overwrite that ?
<up_the_irons> macogw: and i was able to do it in OS X easily as well ;)
<xTheGoat121x> My trash icon no longer reports when something gets added to .Trash.  It constantly shows nothing in there, but if I open .Trash, the files are there to be deleted.
<up_the_irons> macogw: perhaps, i'll try
<Kasperle> oh. hehe. switching right hits workspaces 1 and 3, switching left hits 2 and 4.
<WGGMk> Is there a way to disable usplash so that I can use splashy instead???? (Gutsy amd64)
<up_the_irons> macogw: i wish i knew what app that was though, b/c i'm running wmii right now, so there's no menu bar for me to pick apps ;)
<Blinkiz> hi
<magnetron> Kasperle: sounds like if you have double key binds
<jamesrdorn> WGGMk: does usplash even work w/ your system?
<Bodsda> WGGMk, id be careful, installing splashy on my machine caused it to corrupt grub unrepairably, i had to do a fresh install
<Flannel> jamesrdorn: random didn't?  really?  thats...... odd indeed.
<macogw> up_the_irons: huh??
<Flannel> jamesrdorn: random should be obnoxious and everything
<up_the_irons> macogw: i'm not running gnome
<jamesrdorn> Flannel: actually running cat /dev/random locked up the CLI, couldnt even break out of it
<macogw> up_the_irons: NM has a daemon an a little icon in the panel to pic what wireless network you want
<WGGMk> Bodsda: I would think grub and the bootsplash are separate aren't they?
<macogw> up_the_irons: oh what are you running?
<macogw> or is that what you meant by wmii?
<Kasperle> magnetron: that's what i thought to. suspected compiz at first, but when i remove the binds from gnome, they're gone from compiz as well
<WGGMk> jamersdorn: I wouldn't see why not if I was able to install and configure it.. but I can't tell right now
<Flannel> jamesrdorn: Er, thats unusual too.  For what it's worth.
<macogw> why do i type better without looking than when looking?
<up_the_irons> macogw: right right, i could switch back to gnome to do this, but it's kinda a pain.  and  yes, the window manager i'm running is "wmii"
<jamesrdorn> WGGMk: what I am asking is, usplash does not work on my system
<Bodsda> WGGMk, no, splashy is a program that can let you customize the boot loading process (afaik) so it has control of grub settings aswell
<macogw> up_the_irons: do you ever use gnome?
<WGGMk> jamersdorn: oh you said usplash.. yes usplash works.. it was installed by default.. but I want to use splashy
<jamesrdorn> the monitor just goes to sleep until it hits the gui
<up_the_irons> macogw: sometimes
<jamesrdorn> k
<macogw> up_the_irons: do you use NM when you use it?
<macogw> up_the_irons: you can just remove NM
<Blinkiz> I have two (something..) soundcard drivers installed. I think this is why am getting the audio from both my laptop speakers and the speakers I plug-in into my headphone jack. Anyway, I don't really know. It says am having a "HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)" and a "Realtek ACL268 (OSS Mixer)". Can I optimize my sound someway?
<WGGMk> Bodsda: I believe your thinking of startup-manager
<jamesrdorn> WGGMk: I even changed the resolution seval times, and it does not work ata ll
<Bodsda> WGGMk, no im not
<WGGMk> Bodsda: splashy should have nothing to do with GRUB
<Bodsda> WGGMk, it was just a warning anyways, make a backup first
<jastiv> is it a good idea to use checkinstall or not?
<Bodsda> WGGMk, splashy can let you put a background screen to the grub menu, so it does have access to grub settings
<MDKSIGN> Is there a way to disable all restricted drivers - I installed ATI driver (don't think I needed it) and now my screen is blank :/
<WGGMk> Bodsda: now that you mention.. I have this utility called Kronos that makes images of systems.. so that you can re-image entire systems with current configs.. kinda like firewire imaging on MAC's.. but I usually do it after installing and getting setup before tinkering with things
<Flannel> jastiv: checkinstall is better than straight compiling, but worse than proper package management
<macogw> MDKSIGN: edit you xog.conf to use vesa instead of fglrx
<up_the_irons> macogw: i run "nm-applet --sm-disable &" in my .Xsession so that the wireless works automatically.  Being new to Ubuntu on this laptop, I honestly don't know any other way to get wireless running
<WGGMk> Bodsda: seriously though.. you might be thinking of Splash Screen Manager
<macogw> up_the_irons: you can install wicd
<macogw> up_the_irons: or wifi-radar
<up_the_irons> macogw: what are those?
<macogw> up_the_irons: and use that in place of NM
<WGGMk> bodsda: splashy is just an alternative to usplash
<macogw> up_the_irons: same idea but not a panel icon
<up_the_irons> macogw: oh neat
<Bodsda> WGGMk, lemme find the site im thinkin of,.,.hang on
<macogw> up_the_irons: some people's wireless cards dont work with NM, so they use those
<up_the_irons> macogw: gotcha
<MDKSIGN> Is there a shortcut to disable all restricted drivers?
<MDKSIGN> or a command in terminal
<Tidus> i still think that the choice of wireless config should be left to the user instead of forcing NM on the user
<up_the_irons> macogw: i don't see wicd in apt-cache search, but i found wifi-radar
<macogw> MDKSIGN: you could uninstall linux-restricted-modules
<Tidus> kind of like openSuSE does
<MDKSIGN> I cant see anything on my screen
<macogw> up_the_irons: wicd is found through firefox
<MDKSIGN> (im on live cd atm)
<Tidus> they ask you during install if you want to use networkmanager or the traditional ifupdown method
<macogw> up_the_irons: ie. not in the repos
<compwiz18> up_the_irons: if you want to try wicd, try wicd.net
<Bodsda> WGGMk, i cant find the one i was looking for,.,.but this might interest you -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splashy/+bug/92276
<up_the_irons> macogw: compwiz18 : ah ok
<WGGMk> Bodsda: this is some starter info on Splashy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splashy
<macogw> Tidus: you can remove it
<macogw> Tidus: it works great for me...the only way to get WPA with ipw3945 on Dapper without insane amounts of work
<Tidus> macogw, i believe that it breaks ubuntu-desktop thop
<Tidus> tho *
<macogw> Tidus: no that was in Edgy..maybe Feisty
<Kasperle> magnetron: ah. compiz was to blame. it had both the desktop cube and the desktop wall enabled by default, which both grabbed the shortcuts
<WGGMk> Bodsda: thanks for the link.. ill read on that.
<macogw> they got rid of it being a dependency...just a recommends or suggests now
<Tidus> macogw, i use 7.10 and i think networkmanager is still a dependency
<Tidus> i'm away from that machine or i'd go look
<WGGMk> Can anyone tell me how to DISABLE usplash so that I can use splashy instead??
<Bodsda> WGGMk, the wiki link u gave me, has a link to the splashy home page, where i found this line -- Make sure that you have “vga=791 splash” as kernel parameters. You can add this to /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/lilo.conf. See the FAQ section for more. see "grub"
<MDKSIGN> I've installed some restricted driver for my monitor, now it says "out of range" on my screen, cpu is still working though, just cant see anything
<up_the_irons> macogw: thanks for the help, i'll give those a spin
<macogw> Tidus: recommends
<Tidus> ah
<Bodsda> WGGMk, on the wiki link, go to splashy home page, and follow installation instructions
<WGGMk> Bodsda: aye, however I don't use 1024x768 16bit I use a higher bootsplash resolution
<Bodsda> WGGMk, that was my prob,. im sure my vga doesnt = 791 so i changed it and it broke my system
<Tidus> well i might have to removify it because the computer i'm having NM issues on has 2 network cards (one wired one wireless) functioning as a router with WLAN as the wan port
<Tidus> basically i'm sharing a borrowed wireless connection to my 3 computers
<macogw> nice
<MDKSIGN> Is there a command I can do in terminal to disable all restricted drivers?
<fotoflo> hey, i have a quick question, i am trying to use lsof -i, the manual says lsof -i [46][protocol][@hostname|hostaddr][:service|port] , but im having trouble formatting the command
<WGGMk> Bodsda: my trouble isn't installing splashy.. that's already done along with my theme.. the issue im having is usplash (the ubuntu default) overrides my splashy.. so I need to disable it
<fotoflo> is it lsof -i 4 tcp @localhost 80 ? why isnt that working?
<PoGz> madcogw: hey.. i found a new driver for Atheros. its madwifi-0.9.4.taz.bz2.. how do i install it?
<Bodsda> WGGMk, i believe its a 'quiet' parameter in the boot line -- here you go -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575708
<bakom> hello, is there a way to convert the coding of a file from latin1 to utf8?
<Bodsda> PoGz, follow the readme in the tarball
<Tidus> WGGMk, instead of 'ro quiet splash' in grub.conf change it to 'ro verbose nosplash'
<PoGz> bodsda: lol
<macogw> PoGz: hes not joking
<macogw> PoGz: on linux, readme's are actually useful
<Tidus> it should be in the 'default options' section of grub.conf or menu.lst
<Bodsda> macogw, thanks ;~)
<WGGMk> Tidus: with that still enable me to use splashy INSTEAD of usplash?
<PoGz> ok guys...
<Bodsda> WGGMk, yes
<El1> zsnes wont start. Starting in terminal, it says something like: "Starting Mouse detection.
<El1> Unable to poll /dev/input/event8. Make sure you have read permissions to it."
<El1> ...Up to "event 0".
<El1> Furter down it says: "can't create mcop directory.
<macogw> night all
<Tidus> WGGMk, if you change it to 'nosplash' that disables usplash and keeps the kernel in 80x25 text mode
<WGGMk> Bodsda: ill give it a shot then
<Bodsda> !paste > El1       please read pm from ubotu
<Bodsda> WGGMk, hope you have better luck then i did
<WGGMk> Tidus: what would I need to do to enable splashy > usplash
<Bodsda> ;~)
<fotoflo> anyone know whats going on with LSOF?
<Tidus> WGGMk, that i believe would be part of the initrd that is called right after the kernel starts
<WGGMk> Tidus: so just installing and configuring it should take care of it.. but I need to stop usplash from starting after GRUB then??
<Tidus> you'll notice there's 4 lines in the boot stanza for ubuntu.  the "root (hdx,x)" bit tells what partition to start from, the kernel line tells it where the kernel is, then you have an initrd line which calls the hardware detection and in some cases turns on splash, then the 'boot' line
<WGGMk> Tidus: ok, I think I got the info I needed.. and ill play around with it. thanks
<Tidus> WGGMk, but you might not have to change anything in the initrd
<Tidus> WGGMk, in the 'default boot options' in menu.lst or grub.conf you'll see 'ro quiet splash' or something to that effect
<Marbug> it it normal that when I switch tabs in firefox, that it goes slow? like 1 second to switch a tab? if I got 2 windows it goes directly
<Tidus> WGGMk, change that to 'ro verbose nosplash' to keep the kernel in text mode
<jamesrdorn> =( found a silence.wav file, but it's not enough data to triger the system
<WGGMk> Tidus: aight thnx
<Bodsda> Marbug, no thats not normal
<luckyshot> hey guys, what compiler would i need and how would i install it on ubuntu for c programming?
<Tidus> jamesrdorn, install audacity and create a silence wave or something that just sends a really low bass note
<Marbug> Bodsda, I got that from the beginning when I installed ubuntu
<Flannel> luckyshot: install build-essential, that'll grab gcc and the core libs you need
<Marbug> and I don't had that problem in kde
<jamesrdorn> Tidus: got a 10" sub, I hope I can get a tone that doesnt trigger that sub all day =)
<fotoflo> hey, i have a quick question, i am trying to use lsof -i, the manual says lsof -i [46][protocol][@hostname|hostaddr][:service|port] , but im having trouble formatting the command, id like to get evrything i can about port 80 on the localhost
<Bodsda> Marbug, you could double check, by using the livecd and seeing if the firefox on that is slow, if it is then its a problem with your machine, or your network
<luckyshot> Flannel, thanks
<MDKSIGN> how do you start ubuntu in recovery mode?
<Flannel> MDKSIGN: At the GRUB menu, choose the Recovery Mode option (you may need to hit escape to see the GRUB menu, right after the POST)
<fotoflo>  lsof -i80 is tehe command in redhat
<Bodsda> Marbug, sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Tidus> jamesrdorn, a 5hz sine wave at minimal volume wont annoy anybody
<MDKSIGN> thanks flannel
<Marbug> hm k Bodsda but I don't think it would be a problem with my machine :) or even my network
<Tidus> 5hz is below the range of human hearing
<Bodsda> quick question, why is it && to link things in cli rather than just &
<Flannel> Bodsda: Its logical and
<jamesrdorn> Tidus: found a nice sound, that triggers the system, but it's not silent at the end
<jamesrdorn> so installing  audacity
<Tidus> or do the speakers 'pop' when they come back on?
<Tidus> jamesrdorn, so install audacity and trim the loud part off the end of it
<Bodsda> Flannel, ok, how is using two of one thing logical?
<jamesrdorn> I have never used audacity, but I am sure I can figure it out =)
<NForc3r> hey guys how do i get my 5.1 audio to work like it does in windows
<NForc3r> windows has speaker fill and i cant get that in linux
<Bodsda> NForc3r, install windows
<NForc3r> i have
<NForc3r> dual booted
<Flannel> Bodsda: Technically if you want to link something, you just do command1; command2.  ANDing them together will cause the second one to run only if the first one returns a 1 (success), so if it fails (returns 0) the computer knows that 0 && [anything] is 0, so it wont do the second command at all.
<Bodsda> why do you want linux like windows
<Marbug> Bodsda, I did what you told, but it didn't changed anything
<NForc3r> but windows sucks massive hairy, disfigured, bloody, warty balls
<Marbug> I think I just won't use tabs and just switch windows :s Bodsda
<NForc3r> no i want my audio to work
<NForc3r> Lol much
<Bodsda> Flannel, thankyou,. that helps, but why 2 & not 1
<Flannel> Bodsda: because & is a bitwise operator, && is the logical one (in most languages, & on the command line is actually something different entirely)
<Bodsda> Flannel, oh,. ok,. and what does a single & do in a bash shell?
<Flannel> Bodsda: `cmd &` will send cmd into the background immediately
<NForc3r> anyone here have 5.1 surround sound that isnt suround in linux
<Bodsda> Flannel, oopps,.,. i just remembered.,. i use single & signs from terminal daily,. damn,.,. sorry for wasting your time,.,.;~)
<Flannel> Bodsda: no worries
<Bodsda> ;-)
 * Bodsda is going to sleep
<folletto> ciao a tutti
<folletto> ho un problema..posso chiedere aiuto?
<Flannel> !it | folletto
<ubotu> folletto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<folletto> hi
<Marbug> is there any other good browser with tabs, thats quite similar to firefox ?
<osfameron> mozilla? ;-)
<osfameron> opera maybe
<phac3> opera
<phac3> netscape
<Survivorman>  you could try epiphany browser
<Marbug> hmm
<Marbug> I got like 3 choises now :p
<Marbug> but which one is faster?
<J-a-K-e> hello all, does anyone know how to go about setting up a low pass filter through alsa?
<Survivorman> Opera is probably faster,  but doesn't play nice with some sites like yahoo mail. epiphany is very similar to firefox but with no extensions
<phac3> nothing beats firfox
<Marbug> what do you mean with extensions ?
<phac3> marbug:he means add-on
<Survivorman> the addons to firefox, like fasterfox, weather extensions, etc
<Marbug> I know phac3 but the thing is that when I switch tabs it's just too slow :p
<Marbug> ah I see
<Marbug> well I don't quite use addons so ... :)
<J-a-K-e> i'd go for firefox for all-round no frills ease of use add ons are a huge bonus too
<Survivorman> i'd give epiphany a try... i think it uses the same engine and a lot of similar/same code as firefox
<Marbug> alright :)
<Survivorman> i believe apt-get install epiphany-browser gets it
<Survivorman> epiphany is a different application
<Marbug> synaptic is my friens :)
<Marbug> *friend
<Marbug> :p
<achilles616> heyhey.... i have a quick question.... what is the app that ubuntu uses to display it's graphics interface?
<rakehour> gdm?
<achilles616> gdm meaning?
<rakehour> gnome desktop manager
<achilles616> ahh yes gnome..... so what skin is it using in gnome?
<jaras> i'm using mplayer web plugin but there is no sound and i can't seem to control the sound from the browser. i have tried turning up the volume all other places i could see
<J-a-K-e> so if sound working with other programs?
<J-a-K-e> *is sound working
<jastiv> anyway to get sound out of the midi player?
<jaras> yes
<mkquist> jaras: does sound work other than that?
<jaras> yes
<achilles616> what theme does Ubuntu use is gnome?
<jaras> is there a conf files where i can set the standard volume?
<aldin> can somenoe help me here, this is situation, i want to add user "someuser", but want him to be in "someuser" group, i am looking for easy way to do this in one iteration - adding group and user with same name, how do i achive that? thanks
<Marbug> arn't there tabs in epiphany ?
<Survivorman> there are tabs
<Marbug> yes just found them :)
<Marbug> but I don't see any options for it
<Marbug> like that he always need to show tabs etc
<hughie> greets - trying to get php5-mysql installed i get a message saying that it has unmet dependencies - what to do about that?
<Survivorman> control t opens a new tab
<Marbug> yeah
<Survivorman> i believe there is also a tab menu at the top of the browser
<Marbug> but I mean like in firefox that he just shows 1 tab in the tabbar instead of hiding it :)
<hughie> trying to get php5-mysql installed i get a message saying that it has unmet dependencies - anyone?
<Survivorman> i don't think so, unless you have multiple ones open
<lapisdecor> why is the ubuntu wiki on a secure server?
<hughie>  php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2) but 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 is to be installed
<hughie> anyone there?
<lapisdecor> hughie: do a apt-get update
<xipietotec> something is screwy with my irssi in 7.10, every time I try to connect to a server I get this: 01:23 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.ubuntu.com  01:23 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com [213.92.8.4] port 6667    01:23 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.ubuntu.com port 6667           [Cannot assign requested address: 208.67.216.130]
<achilles616> can someone check real quickly what the default theme is in ubuntu?
<lapisdecor> and install php again
<sami> achilles616: human
<achilles616> sami thank you!
<Marbug> hmm I just noticed something, epiphany shows nicer fonds than firefox in linux :o
<guest_> how to use file *.c?
<Survivorman> i agree... i tweaked ubuntu/firefox to get better font rendering, but epiphany does appear smoother from the start
<hughie> lapisdecor: sweet, thx
<guest_> how to use file *.c?
<cafuego> ¿que?
<cafuego> guest_: compile it, you mean?
<prophY> for what guest?
<guest_> <cafuego> guest_: compile it, you mean? --- yes
<cafuego> guest_: The soufce should come with a Makefile, run 'make' to compile.
<guest_> sorry, im very new to linux base os
<ramvi> Ubuntu does a great job with understanding that I don't want the F-keys on my apple keyboard (unless I hold down fn). When I connect an external keybord though, I'm not getting the audio functions etc. as it understands a click on F8 as F8 (while the builtin keyboard it's audio up). How can I load the apple driver for my external keyboard?
<cableroy> hi, i'm trying to get my fglrx problem solved, trying to reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx i get Reinstallation of xorg-driver-fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. any suggestions?
<guest_> <prophY -- i have some animation that has to use with compiz-fusion ... i don't know how to use it
<prophY> mh... sry, i dont use compiz-fusion so i cant answer u that i guess @ guest_
<kinglet> ^x
<kinglet> hi to all
<lapisdecor> guest_: you have downloaded some program wich is not compiled and you are trying to use it. Probably you should start by reading about apt-get. its a lot easier to install programs that way
<kinglet> I have a question plz
<guest_> i download as format .c
<kinglet> How I can compile and install some files in 1directory? in freebsd(unix) its MAKE INSTALL command
<kinglet> whats that in Ubuntu?
<guest_> but sadly, i don't know how to use the command line
<rosebuntu> hello
<lapisdecor> guest_, first you have to be sure you have compiz installed
<lapisdecor> guest_ use synaptics
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=talkbox&no=1349
<lapisdecor> guest_: search for compiz
<kinglet> How I can compile and install some files in 1directory? in freebsd(unix) its MAKE INSTALL command
<guest_> lapisdecor: yes, compiz is already installed in my machine
<kinglet> whats that in Ubuntu?
<rosebuntu> hey guys, plese visit Korean ubuntu community
<ntolo> Have a problem configuring my wireless network.The Broadcom 43xx is enabled and it show the wireless is working.But when i try to browse the net the it  fails.Are there other files i have to change the settings?
<kinglet> How I can compile and install some files in 1directory? in freebsd(unix) its MAKE INSTALL command
<kinglet> whats that in Ubuntu?
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=talkbox&no=1349
<guest_> lapisdecor, what is synaptics?
<lapisdecor> sorry guest_, its synaptic, not synaptics
<guest_> yea..what's that?
<lapisdecor> its a paket manager
<kinglet> How I can compile and install some files in 1directory? in freebsd(unix) its MAKE INSTALL command
<kinglet> whats that in Ubuntu?
<lapisdecor> guest_ its what you use to install programs
<lapisdecor> kinglet: probably, its the same
<kinglet> lapisdecor: it means in ubuntu it is Make Install?
<jarkmeister> :D
<guest_> lapisdecor - it's now already installed in my machine
<lapisdecor> kinglet: make [ -f makefile ] [ options ] ... [ targets ] ...
<jarkmeister> make install
<Bodsda> sudo make install
<bulent> hi there ; how can i use 32bit programs by 64 bit  can help me ?
<Bodsda> most 32 bit progs work on the 64bit distro tmk
<lapisdecor> kinglet: make  executes  commands  in  the makefile to update one or more target
<lapisdecor>        names, where name is typically a program.  If no -f option is  present,
<lapisdecor>        make  will  look for the makefiles
<Bodsda> !paste
<kinglet> lapisdecor: ahaan! tnx mate
<kinglet> lapisdecor: I test it
<bulent> windows 32 how to in 64 ?
<esom> does the newest ubuntu support ich8 intel hd audio?
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=talkbox&no=1349
<bulent> is ti wine or qemu which one it ?
<esom>  does the newest ubuntu support ich8 intel hd audio?
<JoshuaRL> !ubotu
<ntolo> Can anyone help me please.Been trying my Laptop which solely runs ubuntu to connect through wireless but cant get through.After enabling the Broadcom 43xx chipset family is there something i can do to get it working.Have tried a lot of stuff on the net but nothing seem helping.
<JoshuaRL> what in the world
<JoshuaRL> anyone seen ubotu?  hes disappeared.
<twosouls82> my server is up and running, can I expext problems if I change the hostname from <hostname> to a fqdn (hostname.domain.ext) using; "echo hostname.domain.ext > /etc/hostname && /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start"?
<compwiz18> JoshuaRL: you made him come back :)
<JoshuaRL> !ubotu
<JoshuaRL> dude
<compwiz18> wonder what happened to him though
<axel> i have 2 internetconections wlan0 and ppp0. how can i configure, that ppp0 is the default?
<JoshuaRL> hes not responding tho compwiz18
<compwiz18> JoshuaRL: true
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JoshuaRL> ah, there he bees
<JoshuaRL> !windows
<JoshuaRL> man ubotu is slow today
<jordie> hey!
<compwiz18> he's working now, though
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<JoshuaRL> !redmond
<jordie> whenever i turn my laptop on sometimes my partitions wont show up on desktop and when im in nautilus it recognises them only sometimes but it doesnt acknowledge that there is files in it
<fx|RabBit> hi all! i got some flashplayer issue with ubuntu gutsy, 64 bit can pls anyboda help?
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: what's your problem, more specifically?
<fx|RabBit> precisely i dont find a fitting flashplayer
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: does the Install plugin thing in firefox not work?
<ubotu> redmond is where bad software is born
<jordie> can anybody help me
<fx|RabBit> i got something installed but i dont fiund that in firefox plugisn  and what i have installed keeps crashing
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: naw:/
<jordie> my laptop doesnt recognise that i have other partitions besides my filesystem
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: it worked over here...
<lapisdecor> jordie: probably you should mount your partitions
<jordie> i do
<jordie> but
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: if i open a certain amount of tabs, lets say 5-10? gflash plugin keeps crashing
<jordie> sometimes i get an error saying the drive is already in use
<jordie> its NTFS btw
<fx|RabBit> jordie: you havent unmounted it properly then
<JoshuaRL> compwiz18, watch ubotu
<JoshuaRL> !redmond
<jordie> do i have to do it everytime i turn my laptop off?
<fx|RabBit> jordie: talking bout an external hdd right?
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=talkbox&no=1349
<lapisdecor> jordie: are they external?
<jordie> no
<jordie> internal
<fx|RabBit> ??
<fx|RabBit> strange
<ubotu> redmond is where bad software is born
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: any idea where i can get a properly working flash plugin?
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: on adobe hp theres only a x86 version
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: no idea -- if that one doesn't work, you can try gnash or something -- adobe doesn't make 64bit flash
<lapisdecor> jordie: look at  fstab - static information about the filesystems
<replicant> question: can I use KVM from Ubuntu Server WITHOUT an X server? Can i connect to machines via VNC or similar?
<fx|RabBit> what is gnash?
<compwiz18> !info gnash
<neopsyche> Hi all, i am running pentium dual core with 512mb ram .. gnome is running somewhat slow.. any ideas how to speed it up?
<fx|RabBit> replicant: try nxserver
<ubotu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 234 kB, installed size 828 kB
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: ubotu is slow today :)
<Ubuntu1> hi im new to ubuntu and my internet browser is not as responsive and quick like it is in windows
<compwiz18> see above
<compwiz18> Ubuntu1: what browser are you using? Firefox?
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: ah right thx for the hint
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: i guess i need to remove the "other" flashplayer then, how do i do that if its not listed in the plugins?
<lapisdecor> Gnash is a GNU Flash movie player.
<replicant> fx|RabBit: Thanks, i'll look into it also...
<fx|RabBit> replicant: no problem:]
<Ubuntu1> i used firefox and now using someting else ephipany or something not much better
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: I'm not sure -- I'm not sure how well gnash works either, so good luck
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: haha kk, i c:)
<compwiz18> fx|RabBit: have fun ;)
<Ubuntu1> anyhelp
<lapisdecor> ubuntu1: try Swiftfox
<Ubuntu1> is there much of a difference
<lapisdecor> Ubuntu1: its quicker
<JoshuaRL> im out compwiz18, just checkin on the ubotu
<karuna_bdc> hi, does anyone know how to set up drivers properly for the Nvidia Forsca 6200 graphics card?
<karuna_bdc> whenever i tried to set up ubuntu with that card it just kept restarting the computer
<Arelis> Hi people. I'm looking for a good theme for Ubuntu that's easy on the eyes (doesn't strain them), maybe a dark theme. Does anybody know any?
<Ubuntu1> any other browser but swift fox its as if my network connection lags when i press search
<ntolo> Anyone for wireless? I have been trying this for hours but nothing is coming good.
<Ubuntu1> aurora midnight awesome dark theme
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: somehow i still got flashplayer 9 runing-.-
<Arelis> Ubuntu1: how can i install that? :)
<fx|RabBit> compwiz18: gnash wont substitute flashplayer automatically, which returns me to the question how the heck do i uninstall something that isnt listed anywhere??
<ntolo> My laptop cant connect to a wireless router even when i have enabled the Broad com drivers  and the signal showing that wireless is on.Sometime it shows 0% .
<lem> Ubuntu1: yeah wondering that too. that theme sounds nifty
<danand_> Arelis - http://www.ubuntu-art.org/
<Ubuntu1> there is a link
<lapisdecor> There are no short-cuts to quality. And there is no quick way to achieve perfection.
<Arelis> danand_: thank you! that is a new site for me :)
<Ubuntu1> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<Ubuntu1> thats the site for the theme
<Arelis> Ubuntu1: do i really have to compile it?
<danand_> !art | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<evanc3_> NICK evanc3
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1: Arelis i can strngly encourage you to install the package art manager, really rox;)
<Arelis> fx|RabBit: what is the name of the package? :)
<fx|RabBit> uh precise name, one sec pls
<Arelis> fx|RabBit: okay :)
<danand_> Arelis - Cant understand why http://www.ubuntu-art.org/ is not in that list
<Ubuntu1> whats the package art manager for
<lapisdecor> ubuntu1: it show you a lot of themes
<Arelis> lapisdecor: "gnome-art"?
<lapisdecor> ups...
<fx|RabBit> Arelis: sec pls im on it
<Arelis> fx|RabBit: okay
<ArthurArchnix> I'm trying to enable some of the suggestions from powertop, and lesswatts.org, but everything I do returns a "permission denied". And yes, I run sudo before the command. What's going on?
<fx|RabBit> Arelis: affirmative, its gnome-art
<Arelis> fx|RabBit: alright :)
<Arelis> fx|RabBit: thank you
<fdr> hello! I've modified the source in a source package to fix a bug, how do I make a diff to upload in launchpad? Thanks
<ArthurArchnix> for example, this command "sudo echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs" returns a permission denied error.
<fx|RabBit> Arelis: np m8:)
<void^> ArthurArchnix: echo 1500 | sudo tee /proc/sys/foo..
<lapisdecor> Aerlis: didn't he said art-manager?
<Arelis> lapisdecor: yes but the package name is gnome-art
<fx|RabBit> lapisdecor: well thats the name that you find it with in your system/preferences menu
<lapisdecor> ArthurArchnix: what is dirty_writeback_centisecs ?
<ArthurArchnix> void Sorry, I can't find the little hat on my keyboard, so I cant' spell your name right, but thanks for that. +1
<ArthurArchnix> Worked a treat.
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=talkbox&no=1349
<eth01`> little hat? you mean ^ ?
<ArthurArchnix> Yup.
<eth01`> it's above the 6.
<ArthurArchnix> ^ oops
<flowOver> i just installed gusty on my home desktop after using feisty at work.  what are the essentials i should look for to begin?
<ArthurArchnix> there it is. hehe
<eth01`> :)
<ArthurArchnix> void^: Thanks. Tee worked perfect.
<lapisdecor> its nice to see we are 1143 users at this time of the morning :D where can I buy ubuntu stocks?
<eth01`> flowOver, what kinda machine you want? (web server, desktop etc?)
<Leopard2A5> hello All
<flowOver> desktop with lamp
<flowOver> and i already have compiz rocking
<fx|RabBit> lapisdecor: it is 11:20 am
<ArthurArchnix> Gonna restart now and see if the changes powerTop makes survive reboots.
<lapisdecor> fx|RabBit: you must be in GMT +1
<lapisdecor> are u german?
<fx|RabBit> lapisdecor: nope but close
<lapisdecor> you are belgian or french
<fx|RabBit> and i am not in gmt+1 but in cet hehe
<hew> austrian
<fx|RabBit> hew: aye sir
<hew> :-)
<lapisdecor> portugal here
<flowOver> i'm getting btnx installed right now.  i need it for the mx-rev
<hew> australian here, haha. 9:21pm
<fx|RabBit> hew: that would be quite the other side of the planet gg
<hew> indeed
<fx|RabBit> lapisdecor: portugal isnt so far away what time is it in your place?
<lapisdecor> 10:32 AM
<Leopard2A5> hi guys, i'm new to ubuntu, i'm preparing to install ubuntu on my (sofar-) windows-machine, but i have a question: i have a RAID 5 consisting of 3 HDDs, on Win i have to install drivers for the RAID when installing windows. is this also the case with Ubuntu
<Leopard2A5> ?
<fx|RabBit> lapisdecor: ok leads me to the nex question, when do you get up usually? XD
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: depends on wether ubuntu supports your controller or not
<lapisdecor> fx|RabBit: well, last night I saw the oscars, so... I dont really have a pattern :D
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: i would anyways strongly recommend to save that data opn your rai before you proceed!
<Leopard2A5> hehe, yeah thought so
<fx|RabBit> lapisdecor: aw man right i missed those due to massive koma gg
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: basically linux supports some very well and fast working software raid
<Logiar> I copied a folder with around 8 gigs of pictures, containing 35k files. And any time i try to access it the window stops responding for a while and sends me back to my home directory.
<Logiar> Is there any way to avoid that?
<Leopard2A5> i have an ASUS M2N32-SLI motherboard, and i use the onboard SATA-RAID controller
<craftyowl> how do i set up a network storage drive on my network I have an Ethernet hard drive I want to drop onto the network. I am running Kubuntu
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: but also supports some controllers so if yours is amog it you will see your existing partitions during install, if that is not the case hit abort!
<NET||abuse> Hi guys. I want to share my intarweb connection from my laptop, use it as a wifi router for my nokia e61, i googled and found "firestarter" but there are reports of DHCP issues with it, can anyone relay their experiences sharing their net connection this or another way?
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: hant tight ill google that fro you:P
<Leopard2A5> thx
<Bodsda> why do we google for people? someone should write a good documentation for "how to google 'the good way'"
<johansja> does anyone facing a problem on changing the mouse cursor theme?
<johansja> my cursor theme won't change no matter which one I choose
<NET||abuse> So anyone know a handy way of sharing your net connection over your laptops wifi card?
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: whats your mehter tongue?
<Leopard2A5> mehter tongue?
<Leopard2A5> mother^^
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: mother man
<NET||abuse> i'm in fear of installing firestarter if it may possibly mess up my options for a dhcp server, so anyone able to reasure me? or give me a good alternative?
<Leopard2A5> german
<fx|RabBit> very wqell in that case:
<reed026> hello room, I have a question. I have installed LAMP server through Synaptic, however I can not find the folder where I should save the files so that they will appear in the local host folder
<Bodsda> NET||abuse, if its dhcp issues, why not just hand type the values, that should resolve that, and not everyone has the same probs, i suggest trying the way you found, then if you have a problem ask again,.;~)
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5:  guckstu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<NET||abuse> Bodsda, the nokias don't have an interface for inputting network addresses manually>
<Leopard2A5> jau da hab ich schon geguckt ob das mainboard generell unterstützt wird, aber schließt das auch den raid controller ein? will mir hier nix kaputt machen
<Bodsda> NET||abuse, they have no interface -- so -- there has to be a text file somewhere it writes the values to
<ArthurArchnix> Now I'm going through modules that are know to be poor team players in power saving, since www.lesswatts.org suggests you blacklist those problematic modules if possible. But lsmod shows none of them are loaded, with the exception of one that is but that I need for wireless. So there's really no need to blacklist them is there?
<NET||abuse> Bodsda, it's a phone, not a laptop
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: no problem with dhcp anf firestarter
<Bodsda> NET||abuse, oh
<Bodsda> NET||abuse, there you go -- no problems
<Bodsda> ;~)
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: nö da geht nix lkaputt
<NET||abuse> Bodsda, :) ok :) fx|RabBit thanks :) smiley over kill :P
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: die änderungen werden erst übernommen wenn du irgendwann mal auf änderungen übernehmen klickst
<Leopard2A5> also muss ich unter ubuntu nicht beim installieren noch ne treiber diskette reinschmeißen wie bei windows, hab ich das richtig verstanden?
 * Bodsda likes the old smilies
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: np
<NET||abuse> just waiting for someone to suddely shout "OH WAIT, nooooo, don't even install firestarter, it'll totally hose your system!!!"
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: wie ich schon schrieb, wenn du beim installen die existenten partitionen angezeigt kriegst dann erkennt ubuntu den controller, wenn nicht click auf abbrechen;)
<Leopard2A5> hm okay, danke dir!
<bruce_> server problems: i just installed ubuntu7.04 server on a old desktop (just to back up files) but cant access the server i just get this message"Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "hda public hard disk" any one know any links where i can learn what to do?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: firestarter is so totally easy to use, if you allow traffic on your lan interface per default you will not encounter any difficulties
<fx|RabBit> Leopard2A5: aber immer doch;)
<guest_> is there any software to capture desktop?
<dorine> comment sauvegarder les email recu dans notre boite de reception
<guest_> is there any software to capture desktop as the video
<karuna_bdc> i have problems with my Nvidia 6200 Forca graphics card, can anyone help?
<Leopard2A5> bye all!
<fx|RabBit> guest_: like hit the print key on your keyboard?
<guest_> printkey can make the video?
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: what sort of problems?
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone tell me  how to do a search for php.ini files please
<fx|RabBit> guest_: nope screenshots what you mean is some fraps for linux
<dorine> il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider comment sauvegarder ces emails recu de tout les jours sur sa boite de reception
<fx|RabBit> NativeAngels: sudo find / -name *.ini
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, hmm, ok,, can i do a firestarter setup just for when my ethnet is the internet route, and then when i'm at home on the wifi it will step asside easily?
<karuna_bdc> fx|rabbit :whenever i tried to install ubuntu , it just restarted the computer, when i swapped the cards out it worked fine
<guest_> i mean something like snagit in windows
<msn> i am trying to install ubuntu over the network. the installation starts just fine byt it starts throwing up RETR: dailed to open file. how do i know what files are missing
<guest_> can also make a desktop video
<philipp_> hi there, does anyone know how to make the standard-search-funktion find anything (on an externel drive e.g.)
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, just that when im in work, i need it for my phone, at home the phone works fine on the existing wifi, and i still want my laptop to connect to the wifi at home without issue.
<Logiar> I copied a folder with around 8 gigs of pictures, containing 35k files. And any time i try to access it the window stops responding for a while and sends me back to my home directory. Is there any obvious issue with this?
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: in that case there is something wrong with that card...
<karuna_bdc> owch, but it works ok with windows?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: i dont quite understand the wquestion actually
<Squawk> philipp_, you wanna use "locate" on a network drive? mount the network drive and updatedb?
<philipp_> no, on an usb pen, drive etc
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, sorry, ok,, basically i only want to use my laptop as a wifi router when i'm in the office, when I go home i have an actual wifi router so there's no need for firestarter.
<NET||abuse> So will this setup get out of the way of my regular home setup easily, without having to manually deactivate the setup when i go home (just default to normal config when i reboot?)
<Squawk> philipp_, oh. Hmm, man slocate (you can create a database starting anywhere, so you could just specify the pen drive)
<guest_> ?
<NET||abuse> So i would only want my laptop to act as a router when i manually invoke firestarter.
<msn> i am trying to install ubuntu over the network. the installation starts just fine byt it starts throwing up RETR: dailed to open file. how do i know what files are missing i did find the earlier issue being apt-mirror doesnt mirror the debian-installer i got that already
<guest_> is there any program can make the desktop video?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: firestarter runs on startup per default and it does nat if yoi configure it so
<karuna_bdc> guest: ive seen that, wasnt that on one of the old techTV shows where they turned the desktop to the matrix or somefing?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: if you want that differently you need to configure firestarter accordingly
<dorian> hey, i was wondering if anyone knew the "debian/ubuntu" way of adding fonts to the ghostscript Fontmap (possibly through defoma? i don't know)
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: i cant say with absolute certainty but afaik firestarter can be confgured to run or not automatically ion startup
<guest_> karuna_bdc: sorry, i mean...capture desktop as video
<philipp_> is there no way to open the pen drive, click "search" and find something?
<NET||abuse> ok,, so i'm using eth2 (ethernet cable) to connect to internet and eth3(wifi card) to share out the connection in the office,, then when i go home, i will want to just have eth3 connecting to the existing wifi router and not do connection sharing at all..
<dorian> i don't want to go messing it up if it's meant to be autogenerated
<Marbug> I'm using amsn, but I don't hear any sound when someone comes online etc... in preferences > others > sound server is set to "play $sound" is that correct? or is there something else wrong ?
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, ok,, so i would just want network manager to config things as normal at home and at the offfice, untill i invoke firestarter to share connection over my wifi for use will my phone, as i will not always want this to be active anyway
<NET||abuse> I don't seem to be able to select "enable DHCP" on the setup wizard here..
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: to do connection sharing you have to configure firestarter to do NAT, ie. network adress translation. IF firestarter is NOT running it cant share the connection. that ewasy
<NET||abuse> ok, great, so make sure firestarter doesn't runon boot and i should be ok.
<philipp_> tracker-search tool doesn't find anything at all, deskbar applett nearly nothing and the file-browser's serach at least the files of the current folder...
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: that should do the job
<ntolo> When configuring wireless in ubuntu, when i run iwconfig i get that the "Access Point :Invalid".How can i figure that out?
<NET||abuse> hmm, it pops up message "eth3 not ready"
<NET||abuse> my wifi from lspci is "Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller"
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: have got connection?
<NativeAngels> ok ive been setting up phpmyadmin ive added the extensiondir for mysql.so and mysqli.so and when i go to phpmyamin page it still says mysl extension not loaded can anyone help
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, no, there's no wifi points to connect to here. the wifi isn't active
<NativeAngels> even though it is
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: in that case that is probably the reason why it says its not ready?
<PoGz> i have a problem with my wifi connection.. someone pls help me..
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: but that is just an educated guess
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, ok,, umm, how do i turn on the wifi? and setup all the wifi settings for being an access point.
<NET||abuse> I suppose i thought firestarter would have facilities for settings like SSID, and WPA
<NET||abuse> and configing the ip of the wifi router
<NET||abuse> nads.
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: ??? nope buddy firestarter is a firewall not a wifi software;)
<NET||abuse> what do i do now?
<NET||abuse> ok, so firestarter will deal with the route config, but not make the wifi active as an AP
<osfameron> well, a firewall deals with both blocking things, and letting them through...
<NET||abuse> what should i do to make my wifi an AP?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: you need to have an existing connection on that wifi card of yours. when you goit that configure firestarter to direct traffic incomming from eth2 to leave your network on eth3
<karuna_bdc> how does wine work? it dont seem to be doing much for me
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, emm, i'm confused, it's the other way around, there is not a wifi network to connect to, my laptop connect to the internet over ethernet cable on eth2, so traffic from eth3 needs to be sent over eth2.. and i need to somehow turn on my wifi card to broadcast an SSID and allow connections? How do i achieve that?
<karuna_bdc> anybody know how splash screens work? like the ones you can get on art.gnome.com
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: what should it be doing in your opinion?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: i think i am slowly starting to understand what you are actually trying to do XD
<karuna_bdc> fx|RabBitsplash start up, sorry, my question wasnt worded properly, how do you set it i meant
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, haha, doh.. am I that bad at expressing my needs :(
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, sorry if i was unclear before,, :)
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: errr nope you are just trying to do something that is afaik not possible gg
<karuna_bdc> fx|RabBit: splash start up, sorry, my question wasnt worded properly, how do you set it i meant
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: got gnome?
<karuna_bdc> yeah
<karuna_bdc> fx|RabBit:  yeap gnome
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: if you got to applications in menu got "ohther" in there?
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, would nm-applet "Create a new wireless network" be a way of turning my laptop into a wifi Access Point?
<fx|RabBit> if yes splashscreen is in there
<flowOver> thats odd.  my taskbar - if thats what it's called - is keeping closed programs on it and swapping around which windows are loading for which task.  clicking ff loads up xchat?
<karuna_bdc> fx|RabBit: Oh ok cool thanks, im a total newbie
<phoenix24> How to configure bzr, for using behind the proxy server ?
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: as far as i am informed those laptop onboard cards cannot be used as an accesspoint
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: thats ok we all started sometime;)
<armedking> Hey all, Whats the command to set up x from within the Live cd
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: as far as i know you need to have a special card for that
<NET||abuse> fx|RabBit, really, ahh damn!!
<fx|RabBit> NET||abuse: i originally thougt you were going to plug someting to your laptop that leaves the network through wifi not the other way arroung gg
<DueBunti> Ciao Raga! Ho installato xfce, ma all'avvio mi dice che non riesce a trovare un indirizzo internet per il server. Dice di inserire l'indirizzo in \etc\hosts.
<babo> when I try to export a .odt document to a pdf, the euro sign comes out wrong. how can i fix that ?
<DueBunti> Ops. Sorry! Bye!
<uioreoiwr> Hi, I am getting "client isn't authorized to connect to server" in ltsp
<uioreoiwr> Have tried updating the keys and image as per the forums
<roro_> hi, im new user for ubuntu, is any of u using Oracle on it.
<karuna_bdc>  fx|RabBit: err when i download the splash screen, it just gives an image, is there something i have to do with it or?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... my attempts to save power are progressing. I can set the power level of my wireless, but it doesn't persist across reboots. I found a comment on linux forums saying I should add the command to /etc/rc.local and make it executable... what do you think?
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: errr best install gnome-art, k?;)
<icesword> ...
<mickpc> hi all
<Guits> Help - Lost my audio and wlan on Dell laptop
<Guits> after i done something...
<Guits> worked after new install
<mickpc> what did u did u do?
<Guits> don't know exactly when i lost it . ... .maybe after installing nvidia
<ganu> I installed grub and now windows partitions are not visible..
<HinHin> ganu, are you using sata drives?
<Guits> is there a way to rescan devices as in new install
<flowOver> so i found out my brother burnt me the desktop edition of gutsy.  not the server.  how can i upgrade ?
<mickpc> ne one know ne good chat channnels
<ganu> In gparted it shows a red triangle before windows partition...
<ganu> HinHin:yes...
<karuna_bdc> hey does anyone know how to login to root in ubuntu?
<HinHin> red triangle... :\ never seen that
<Sinister> sudo su -
<Simone> can someone point me to some info on adding volume groups to an existing lvm please
<ganu> It is showing a disk of 478 mb hard disk hdc .....what is that?
<ganu> HinHin: red triangle means something like warning...
<Simone> oops back in a bit
<karuna_bdc> how to loginto root in ubuntu
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: you cant
<ganu> can any one help with gparted problem..
<fx|RabBit> root login is disabled per defailt
<ganu> windows partition...
<karuna_bdc>  fx|RabBit: umm how do i enable it?
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: use sudo in terminal before your commands to acchieve your goals
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: why would you want to do that?
<os2mac> at what point is the Company going into BETA/RC status for the next version?
<zoople> hi all :)
<jole> hello
<karuna_bdc>  fx|RabBit: ok cool thx, have some permissions to change and its only allowing root to carry them out
<zoople> seem to be experiencing a strange bug
<mickpc> hi
<zoople> wanted to pick some ppl's brains
<zoople> seems that firefox is unable to find flashplugin-nonfree. have enabled multiverse, etc
<mickpc> hmm i had the same problem not long ago
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: do it on commandline buddy;)
<danand_> !root karuna_bdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root karuna_bdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoople> ah ok mickpc, any luck?
<danand_> !root | karuna_bdc
<ubotu> karuna_bdc: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mickpc> not yet
<mickpc> command line someone said
<zoople> yeah, i mean, im cool with just finding the package in Synaptic
<karuna_bdc>  fx|RabBit: haha thats the problem , i just came from redmond terrirory
<karuna_bdc> ubotu: ok thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thank you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoople> actually..its not there
<TimothyP> Hi, I want to install debian, make a few changes, add and remove some software and then somehow create an ISO of that so someone can deploy it on multiple systems, is that possible?
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: you know how to open a shell?
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: ie terminal?
<danand_> karuna_bdc - ubuto is an irc bot :)
<jole> hey ppl, can somone help me. I can't see cube with compiz. I've tried alsmost all and nothing
<karuna_bdc> fx|RabBit: yeah i know that and a few simple commands
<jole> all other effects are working
<os2mac> karuna_bdc:  check your pvt msgs.
<danand_> jole - do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<ganu> jole:can u help me with windows partion and gparted problem?
<jole> yes
<Jellman> what do you get when u press ctrl alt left or right?
<jole> nothing, that's the point
<Jellman> the switcher in compiz?
<jole> it just won't work
<jole> i have emerald theme manager also
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: ok one of the most important commands is man which openes a manual to the specified request
<Jellman> strange
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: for example man chmod would explain how to set file permissions
<zoople> ok..so have i PEBCACed this or is there an issue with finding flashplayer-nonfree at all?
<agent> underdogs
<jole> i can change themes, but I can't see a cube
<Survivorman>  did you enable the cube?
<jole> yes, of course
<karuna_bdc> fx|RabBit: oh ok ill try that thanks loads
<fx|RabBit> karuna_bdc: no problem;)
<jole> I have removed Desktop Effects, that come by default in ubuntu 7.04, and then installed compiz
<jole> i could see the cube before, with Desktop Effects
<fx|RabBit> jole: system/preferences/appearance -> enable cube
<Survivorman> I think there might be a channel for compiz. You might want to try there #compiz-fusion.
<fx|RabBit> jole: sorry not the way, errr, sec
<jole> yes, sure. sorry for bothering
<Bodsda> jole, you need desktop effects on to use compiz cube
<Survivorman> np, just thought they might be able to troubleshoot better there.
<fx|RabBit> jole: type gnome-control-center  intzo terminal
<fx|RabBit> jole: there you enable the cube
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what does rp-pppoe means
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> I am trying to rebuild kernel, do I have to use --initrd ?
<kaushal> I mean rp in "rp-pppoe"
<jole> ok, just a min
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, system--preferences--appearence--visual effects--enable 'Custom'    then    type ccsm in terminal ,.,. the cube settings are there
<lordleemo> kaushal:  roaming penguin
<kaushal> lordleemo: Thanks
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: which would be one step more direct. yes
<[blackb]> .freenode.com
<kaushal> lordleemo: I have a query regarding pppoe
<kaushal> can i discuss with you
<lordleemo> kaushal: sure whats up
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, ur way -- system/preferences/appearance -> enable cube -- will get you nowhere because there is no 'enable cube' setting in appearence,.,.
<kaushal> lordleemo: I have installed the e1000 module, I am able to connect to the internet only when i do the sudo killall pppd and then do sudo pon dsl-provider. Every now and then i have to do this for connecting to the Internet. I have configured ADSL over PPPOE using sudo pppoeconf and it has created pppoe_on_boot script also but I am unable to connect to the internet.
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: which was exactly the reason why i apologized for giving false info and corrected myself a few lines below
<jole> After installing ubuntu 7.04 I had Desktop Effects in System->Preferences menu. After installing compiz, it's gone. There is CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<kaushal> Again i have to do the sudo killall pppd and then do sudo pon dsl-provider to connect to the internet and then it works fine. Also NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 keeps on rotating to get the network address
<jole> I can't see only the cube, everything else works
<jole> but, never mind, I will reinstall ubuntu when I have some time free
<jole> tnx a lot
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, just tried your other suggestion -- nifty little window, unfortunately you cannot enable the cube there either
<bazhang> no need to reinstall this is not windows ;]
<Bodsda> you still have to open ccsm
<jole> greetings from me
<Bodsda> hey bazhang
<bazhang> hi Bodsda!
<Bodsda> jole
<zoople> figured it out
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: you can click on advanced desktop settings there whats up buddy trying to be smart ass or what?
<Bodsda> bazhang, how are you today?
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, oopsy that didnt work because no one was kind enough to tel me to enable custom desktop effects -- no im not trying to be a smart ass, im trying to show you that your instructions are crap
<bazhang> Bodsda: missed you! ;]
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: which would be exactly the purpose of a help channel right?
<Bodsda> bazhang, yer, sorry,.,.been with the mrs for 2 weeks ,.,.;~)
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, to give crap instructions?
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: nope buddy you showing the world how smart you are in comparison to others that are trying to help
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, you telling someone half of how to do something helps even less
<bazhang> heh
<zoople> for those having the flashplugin-nonfree issue
<zoople> System -> Administration -> Software sources -> be sure than you have selected the "main", "universe", "restricted" and multiverse".
<zoople> Then go to the Updates tab -> check "security", "updates" and "proposed"
<zoople> Now "Close" and "Reload".
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: well u know as we are talking about linux i thougth that people would sometimes even try to use their own brains, but you seem to be more the type who needs it all chewed into perfect pieces hm?
<bazhang> heh fx|RabBit give him a break huh? ;]
<rakehour> chopped into perfect pieces no crust
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: i didnt start smacking arround;)
<bazhang> my mom always cut my spaghetti for me ;]
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, i sit in this room quite allot,. people who cant enable the cube by themselves will still et lost with your instructions
<ganu> how to mount d windows partition...??
<Bodsda> get*
<icesword> bazhang, wht is spaghetti
<Bodsda> icesword, type of pasta
<bazhang> ganu you got ntfs-3g installed?
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: hehehe yes i do understand you u know i got my brains turned on:p
<icesword> Bodsda, pissa?
<bazhang> idali mien icesword
<icesword> bazhang, ?
<icesword> mount -a
<icesword> bazhang, do you use debian?
<bazhang> italian noodles like with meatballs icesword
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, im just saying that someone came here for help, then left because he didnt get any help which he could understand
<bazhang> but this is scarily offtopic ;]
<zambor> Spagetti is a tipical Italian dishes ;)
<icesword> i don't like italin noodles:(
<bazhang> !ot | especially bazhang
<ubotu> especially bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rakehour> go to #gastronomy
<ganu> bazhang:dont knw....windows partitions were there before....when i deleted opensuse partition and installed grub its(windows partition) not there...
 * Bodsda thinks noone can !ot themselves better then bazhang 
<icesword> bazhang, you use debian,hehe
<icesword> heheh
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: well yes someone came for help and i was trying to provide that help, sorry not to have met you personal quality standards... but you know what? if he hadnt found the advanced apearance settings by him self (which probably rewuires a diploma) i would ave told him if he asked?
<bazhang> alright folks back on topic! ;]
<lkthomas> guys, make-kpkg --initrd = initramfs now a day ?
<icesword> let us just talk what food is best
<bazhang> but not here ;]
<ganu> bazhang: not mounted..
<gopp> what a good email server with web front and imap for ubuntu
<SupaFly> Hello there, hey im using Kubuntu 7.10, and the crystal window's decoration, it was working fine( with my X800 XT ATI card ) until the other day, now the windows borders have dissapeared :S, i tired kwin--replace but that did not help, help much appreciated
<gopp> !email server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> ganu, wht about sudo mount -a
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, what r u talkin about,. "my standards"
<bazhang> ganu that is odd; did you follow icesword's suggestion?
<karuna_bdc> are there any good channels for complete and absolute newbies
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: gosh i9m talking about that that probably could READ
<bazhang> karuna_bdc: right here ;]
<icesword> karuna_bdc, !wubi
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: im not a computer k? i know other then 0 and 1
<icesword> !wubi > karuna_bdc
<bazhang> karuna_bdc: if you have any questions please ask ;]
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, yer, so you know that other people know other then 0 and 1 ,.,. so why not give them proper help?
<SupaFly> come one you bloody nerds, help me or ill beat you up for your lunch money
<bazhang> !ccsm | Bodsda fx|RabBit
<ubotu> Bodsda fx|RabBit: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rakehour> karuna_bdc:  this chan
<Bodsda> !coc > SupaFly        please read pm from ubotu
<icesword> karuna_bdc, wubi is not recommended to a 256m ram machine
<karuna_bdc> ok ok
<rakehour> who asked how to mount a winows partition
<karuna_bdc> i dont want to use wubi
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: which was exactly what i was trying to do so what the heck for are you f***ing my ass buddy?
<Bodsda> bazhang, thanks,.,.im well aware of ccsm,
<bazhang> rakehour that was ganu
<ganu> icesword:bazhang:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57318/
<karuna_bdc> id rather learn from installing
<SupaFly> sorry was just being silly
<bazhang> cmon you two
<ganu> rakehour:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57318/
<icesword> k
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: me too and if you dont know the terminal shortcut you can even find it in gnome control center in advanced desktop effects
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, haha,.,. heres an example -- "wheres the desktop?" (your answer) infront of you (a good answer) the main screen f the operating system after you've logged in
<gopp> !mail server
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<rakehour> i think wubi is fine for learinign you dont learn a whole heap from installing
<SupaFly> Hello there, hey im using Kubuntu 7.10, and the crystal window's decoration, it was working fine( with my X800 XT ATI card ) until the other day, now the windows borders have dissapeared :S, i tired kwin--replace but that did not help, help much appreciated
<bazhang> rakehour and will be officially supported in Hardy
<bazhang> SupaFly: you using compiz and emerald?
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: so you imply now that i am the smart ass XD
<Bodsda> bazhang, hows the hardy developement coming along? still in alpha?
<bazhang> alpha 5 Bodsda can we pm?
<SupaFly> bazhang nope, just the crystal windows decoration for Kubuntu, and the restricted driver enabled for my ATi card
<LimCore>  does sb live 1024 CT4830 work fully in linux via ALSA?  fully, out of the box, including recording?
<xukun> Hi all, I,m trying to start google earth after the installation but when I start the program it says that it is missing the bitstream-vera fonts, so I did apt-get install ttf-bitstream-vera  but it says: ttf-bitstream-vera is already the newest version
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, no, i imply that your answers were unhelpfull to a user not fully knowing what their doing
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: ah yeah great hahaha
<Bodsda> bazhang, sure ;~)
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: and why are we still talking??? you need to bee really right huh?
<xukun> !google-earth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-earth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xukun> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<rakehour> i tested hardy today on my toshiba laptop happy that all the hardware was supported no stuffing around in xorg.conf
<SupaFly> !ubotu-why is my windows decorator not showing the window borders anymore-crystal-kubuntu
<xukun> Is there somebody here running google earth on ubuntu 7.10?
<hischild> SupaFly, ubotu is a bot. He will only respond to certain commands
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: so are you suggesting i dont try to answer questions anymore, cos i could mabe be telling something wrong?
<Survivorman> I have it installed on 7.10
<SupaFly> so much for AI...
<fx|RabBit> SupaFly: probably your window decorator is gone
<Survivorman> What is the problem xukun
<rakehour> xukun: hey i have managed to get earth working on 7.10 but i didnt have to do anything extra once it was installed
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, no, im saying, plz try and be more thorough with your answers
<hischild> SupaFly, he hasn't been designed to solve problems :-)
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: so am i in the future allowed to be wrong every now and then or will you f*** my ass again then for half an hour?
<SupaFly> no because if that was the case, then i wouldnt have any decoration at all, but i do, just the borders are not displaying in the dock or say maximised when they should
<huhmz> Hello. Ive tried remastering ubuntu according to instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but when i try to boot my new iso all i get is a prompt with (initramfs), what am i doing wrong? is there an ubuntu dev channel i can ask in perhaps?
<SupaFly> hischild: why not?
<hischild> SupaFly, he has been designed to give information on subjects and to make certain things easier. Maybe that someday he will become smart enough and be able to solve problems, but now he can only give us info
<Bodsda> fx|RabBit, this will be my last post on the matter (in here) if you wish to continue this, plz dont hesitate to pm me
<bullgard4> Wikipedia says that Linux supports the SMBus. What are the tools to read out the smart battery data of my Ubuntu 7.10 computer?
<hischild> bullgard4, smart battery data as in eta till it is charged etc?
<bazhang> !language | fx|RabBit
<ubotu> fx|RabBit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xukun> Survivorman, rakehour how can I make a print screen of a certain window so that I can paste the message I,m getting after I start google earth?
<phoenix24> How can I configure bzr+ssh to use local (forwarded) port 2222, instead of standard 22 ?
<fx|RabBit> Bodsda: thanx alot and why didnt you yust do that right away instead of smart assing me infront of 1159ppl?
<hischild> xukun, hit print screen button :-)
<fx|RabBit> aw yeah right i apologize
<bullgard4> hischild: I do not understand you. Could you say it in other words, please.
<rakehour> in the applications menu there is a screen shot program
<hischild> bullgard4, you're asking if there are tools that read out the smart data of your battery. What kind of info are you looking for? the time untill it is charged, how long the battery would last etc?
<Survivorman> Do you happen to have XGL installed... just a guess here. It's a common issue.
<xukun> hischild, hmm that easy he ;) I should had to know that
<phoenix24> How can I configure bzr+ssh to use local (forwarded) port 2222, instead of standard 22 ?
<fx|RabBit> SupaFly: do you still see that x to close the window and the square to maximize and so on?
<hischild> xukun, yesh that easy :-)
<warlock> hihi
<SupaFly> fx|RabBit yes
<sarthor_> HI, i have linux server connecting to the Internet, my cafe have 34 Clients pc on xp hving ip seting to get from my linux dhcp. Problem: randomly some computer getting my linux ip (which is the gateway for my cafe), How to solve this prob, because in the presence of 2nd ip same as my linux, Net stop!! Help
<Slart> bullgard4: I got some battery info from rightclicking the power monitor thingy in the systray on my laptop.. don't know if that's what you're looking for though
<xukun> hischild, now I need to paste the print screen some where!!
<fx|RabBit> SupaFly: the youre right and i dunno an answer, sry
<bullgard4> hischild: yes. And what tools are available to query the SMBus.
<Slart> bullgard4: nice little chart of power usage, battery charge etc
<hischild> xukun, save the image on a place you can remember, go to www.imageshack.us and upload it.
<Yogesh> When I am trying to enable desktop effects in gutsy it display me error Desktop effect could not be enabled.
<bod_> test
<xukun> hischild, thanks
<SupaFly> see when i minimize the window(no to the dock but to a smaller sized window) the window borders appear, however i originally had it set so that i could see the border when i maximised the window's also, same for the kbfx panel, no window borders
<rakehour> Yogesh: you got the correct driver installed
<hischild> bullgard4, as far as i know those things are installed by default. do you just want that information or are you trying to develop a program of sorts?
<hischild> xukun, you're welcome
<Yogesh> how can I install correct driver, I dont have an idea about my graphics card
<danand_> phoenix24 - think you can configure the port ssh uses by editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config. After that you'll need to restart ssh with sudo /etc/init.d/restart
<bullgard4> Slart: The power monitor applet is a high-level program that builds on SMBus. I am interested in the low-level programs that govern and query the SMBus.
<LoLLo> from now i'm an electronic engineeeeeeeeeeeeeeer !!  !! !!  !!
<fx|RabBit> sarthor: you need to set an ip-range for the server to provide adresses within
<danand_> bod_ - hello we see you
<bod_> danand_, wicked, cheers dude
<fx|RabBit> sarthor and take out your routers ip of that range
<Slart> sarthor_: is your dhcp server setup properly? are you sure this other computer is getting it's ip number from your server? it's not just a static ip on one of the computers?
<barbarian-irc> hello
<fx|RabBit> Slart: yeah probably right
<barbarian-irc> I'm beginning to wonder if my new bought notebook has a wireless card
<Slart> bullgard4: ah.. then I don't think I can help you much further.. sorry
<sarthor_> Slart, My dhcpd is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57319/
<barbarian-irc> could anyone help me verify whenever it has one or not?
<rakehour> barbarian-irc: you didnt wonder that before you purchased it??
<bullgard4> hischild: I should like to obtain the primary information from SMBus devices on my computer's motherboard via SMBus and its associated tools.
<barbarian-irc> rakehour It should have one
<rakehour> what model brand is it?
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: type lspci into a terminal and see if anything alike is listed
<unholymarriage> i somehow managed to reformat my swap partition to fat32 in windows.....can anyone tell me how to revert it back to a swap partion in ubuntu??
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you very much for your offer.
<barbarian-irc> its a znote 6024W
<sarthor_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57320/
<danand_> barbarian-irc - you can try the commands lshw lspci and lsusb to see info about the hardware in your system - just type those commands in a terminal
<ynef> unholymarriage: check the manual page for "mkswap"
<kane77> barbarian-irc, lspci | grep Network
<fx|RabBit> (01:08:14 PM) fx|RabBit: barbarian-irc: type lspci into a terminal and see if anything alike is listed
<unholymarriage> ok thanks ynef
<bab> I need my Canon LiDE 500F but SANE does not support. What can I do?
<Slart> sarthor_: looks correct as far as I can see..  and I suppose the ip in question is 192.168.2.10? .. and you are sure your dhcp server is handing that ip out ?
<rakehour> do what fx|RabBit said try lspci
<kane77> barbarian-irc, if you get something that looks like 802.11 or wireless then you have it
<barbarian-irc> hmm
<barbarian-irc> lolz
<barbarian-irc> guess it has not :(
<barbarian-irc> I feel ripped off now
<sarthor_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57320/ i jave have made this change with 2nd gateway
<fx|RabBit> sarthor: that config looks proper to me, so the other guy must be right: you probably have a static ip configured somewhere in your net
<bod_> bazhang, right, i gotta head off in a bit,.,. il be back in a couple of hours
<rakehour> lol
<icesword> bazhang, did you sleep
<sarthor_> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57320/ i jave have made this change with 2nd gateway
<barbarian-irc> only has an ethernet controller
<hischild> bullgard4, i'm sorry, the only package i know of this, would be battery-stats. It does collect info, but it doesn't seem to be build on a program. You might find in there what you are looking for.
<Slart> sarthor_: don't know if you can experiment with this network.. but what happens if you change the gateway's ip to say 192.168.2.1 instead of 10.. it still gets duplicates?
<danand_> barbarian-irc - don't feel bad... many internal wireless cards can be a pain. At least if you have to buy one you know you can _choose_ one that works with gnu/linux
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: i dont see the difference
<Slart> sarthor_: ah.. reading my mind =)
<Slart> sarthor_: or wait.. my bad
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: does your book maybe have a switch to turn wireless and bluetooth on and off? in that case you wont get it listed witch lspci
<sarthor_> Slart, now there is 1 router.
<Slart> sarthor_: those two are the same post.. no?
<Ubuntu1> hi how do i remove wine and reinstall it on my comp
<bod_> Ubuntu1, sudo apt-get reinstall wine
<sarthor_> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57320/  change in option router
<Slart> sarthor_: yes.. now I see..
<bod_> Ubuntu1, or           sudo apt-get purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine
<barbarian-irc> RabBit is has
<barbarian-irc> :o
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1: i suggest you apt-get purge wine to remove the config files
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: in that case turn it on and use it buddy XD
<Slart> sarthor_: all I can say is that I've used ubuntu as a dhcp server both at home and at a school with 40+ computers.. it has never done this to me before..
<Ubuntu1> so this will remove everything then reinstall it so its fresh
<Ubuntu1> i didnt work
<danand_> Ubuntu1 - sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<barbarian-irc> but it was on
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1 yes it does
<Ubuntu1> how do i just unistall it
<sarthor_> Slart, i think some virus is doing this.. on xp side.
<barbarian-irc> the wireless light is burning..
<danand_> Ubuntu1 - sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<sarthor_> Slart, How to handel??
<fx|RabBit> err sry-.- kinda sloppy today...
<Ubuntu1> it still has the wine folders and programs
<Ubuntu1> in ap list
<Slart> sarthor_: well.. remove the virus?  =)
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_:  naw that is very improbably a virus
<atari> hi
<bod_> danand_, looking at the apt-get --help   i dont think the   --purge remove is needed    just   purge wine      i think
<atari> how can i identify an ubuntu? cat /etc/version or so?
<Slart> atari: lsb_release -a
<Survivorman> aptitude purge wine works
<bullgard4> hischild: battery-stats is built on top of APM. APM is outdated and not enabled in my Ubuntu 7.10 computer. I will not consider it installing. A better solution is ACPI.
<atari> Slart: can't i find it in a file in /etc/
<atari> ?
<Ubuntu1> wine is still in app list how to completley remove all of its components
<Slart> sarthor_: I'd find the computer with the duplicate ip-number and take a closer look at it
<Slart> atari: it's not a config file.. it's a command
<Slart> atari: run it in a terminal
<atari> Slart: i wannt to find a way to identify a ubuntu in our installer script
<Survivorman> purge removes everything, but if it's in the menu, right click on it and edit it, or type alacarte in a terminal
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: agree with slart
<Slart> atari: run lsb_release -a and parse the output... how do you check kernel version?
<danand_> bod_ - yeah your right... apt is cleverer than i thought. i've only been using apt for about 8 years too ;)
<atari> Slart: we do not check kernel version ;)
<bod_> danand_, i win with 2 and a half months ,.,.;~)
<icesword> less /proc/version
<Slart> atari: hehe.. bad developer!. .no cookie for you =)
<hischild> bullgard4, i wasn't talking about isntalling it. but maybe that you might find some info there that might help you find what you're looking for. :-)
<atari> Slart: it's not a system installer... it's for other purposes ;)
<Ubuntu1> if i reinstall wine i will get the same folder bak havin my pre installed software listed but dont work
<atari> Slart: but you could check the kernel version in /proc/version ;)
<danand_> bod_ - guess i should hang my head in shame.... :) still, learning all the time!!
<Slart> atari: /proc/version seems possible, as icesword said
<bashca> how can set wireless network ?? please
<joar> anybody who's setup an encrypted home dir with luks and pam_mount here ?
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1: what output do you get when you apt-get --purge wine?
<danand_> Slart - uname -r
<atari> i just need a word to grep in /etc/ to identify a ubuntu ;)
<hischild> bashca, what's up? do you have any wireless or is there a problem with wireless?
<bod_> danand_, hang head ,.,.no no,.,. take notes! ;~),. nah, i learn loadsa stuff everyday from this channel,. its the shiz!!!
<Ubuntu1> invalid operation
<Slart> danand_: without running a command.. you didn't read the rules of the contest ;)
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1: type sudo infront of the rest of the command
<Slart> atari: well.. /proc/version does have ubuntu in it
<danand_> Slart - oh. I'm not doing too well today am i :)
<Slart> danand_: hehe
<Ubuntu1> same
<crhylove> How do I install a font?
<atari> Slart: ok. thank you ;)
<bazhang> crhylove: you can /msg ubotu fonts for more and a link
<unholymarriage> gparted worked , as far as i know, to revert it back to swap
<joar> atari: not so elegant, but U could always check /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<Slart> atari: you're welcome.. not that I contributed a lot
<danand_> !fonts | crhylove
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1: sudo apt-get purge wine
<ubotu> crhylove: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<atari> hehe
<bullgard4> hischild: I could analyze the source code of battery-stats. But I consider it outdated in view of the fact that all modern development in this area is based on ACPI. I believe that there should be tools available to query the SMBus devices on my motherboard.
<Ubuntu1> not installed so not removed
<sarthor_> Slart, fx|RabBit  sorry, I am back now.
<crhylove> danand_:
<crhylove> Thanks
<hischild> bullgard4, i'm looking for the one that currently tracks my battery stats ...
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: np:)
<sarthor_> Slart, all the computer in my cafe are deepfreeze
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: haha what does that mean?
<Slart> sarthor_: deepfreeze? you've got bigger problems then dhcp server settings I think =)
<crhylove> Wait, that is horrifying.  I would like it if I could just right click my ttf file, and select "install font"
<Slart> *than
<crhylove> is there a gui way to do it?
<danand_> crhylove - short version is you can create a folder in your home dir named .fonts and put all fonts you download in there :)
<crhylove> cool. thanks
<sarthor_> Slart, really? Shuld i have to remove the deepfreez??
<fx|RabBit> hahaha
<cute_girl> #Tangerang
<danand_> crhylove - you can just drag 'n' drop in a file manager
<fx|RabBit> whats he talking about? XD
<cute_girl> #Tangerang
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: ?
<crhylove> got it now.
<crhylove> thank you.
<sarthor_> Slart, fx|RabBit before some days all the cafe was on manual ip setting but this problem comming again and again.
<Slart> sarthor_: ah.. you mean the image-reinstall-when-restarting thingy.. I thoguht they all died on you =)
<danand_> crhylove - np
<crhylove> there should really be a right click "install font" option.
<hischild> bullgard4, it seems that gnome-power-manager is currently being used on my box
<crhylove> good luck getting that into launchpad.  *sigh*
<danand_> crhylove - agreed. Font management is a bit confusing
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: as Slart said before, take a closer look to that computers with identical ip adresses, one of them for sure has it set to static instead of dhcp
<sarthor_> fx|RabBit, i have check serveral time, there is not static ip.
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: OR set that dhcp range to something completely different in your cfg
<Ubuntu1> need new apps to entertain me anyone know of anything good
<fx|RabBit> humm
<Piet> hi i installed apache, tomcat and mod_jk when im testing a jsp site it forwards to tomcat index instead of my own index.jsp
<unholymarriage> what kind Ubuntu??
<Ubuntu1> anything
<Slart> Ubuntu1: google for "phun beta".. it will keep you entertained for.. say.. 4 minutes or so
<sarthor_> fx|RabBit, i change all the ip setting to manual, but the problem was not solved
<kenpotf> hi all
<ArthurArchnix> How can I permamently disable wake-on-lan for my ethernet card? I never use this feature. "sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol d" turns it off, but doesn't persist across reboots. Is there a config file for the ethernet card somewhere, or perhaps I should simply add "ethtool -s eth0 wol d" to /etc/rc.local and make that file executable... thoughts?
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: you set all of the ips manually and still had dupilcates??
<sinsun_> I have a question. I' ve heard that 3D animation studio use linux much. Why?
<danand_> Ubuntu1  - moon-lander :)
<sarthor_> fx|RabBit, Yes,
<kenpotf> how can i create a launcher in gnome to run a web server on a certain port and then automatically launch firefox to that location?
<Survivorman> frozen-bubble is entertaining
<fx|RabBit> ArthurArchnix: in that case turn it off in bios!
<Slart> sarthor_: you have windows machines as clients ? what happens if you run a  "ipconfig /release" and "ipconfig /renew" on that special computer
<sarthor_> fx|RabBit, its the problem from 1 month here, in my 4 cafes
<Slart> sarthor_: it gets the 192.168.0.1 ip again?
<unholymarriage> because you can connect many linux boxes to gether and cread a 3d rendering farm
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: that problem occurs on 4 different locations???
<Slart> sarthor_: it gets the 192.168.2.1 ip again? (typo)
<sarthor_> fx|RabBit, Yes, on differenct locatoin same problem
<ArthurArchnix> fx|RabBit: Sadly, I don't have that option in my bios. HP doesn't consider me responsible enough to use it wisely perhaps. Or maybe they just don't give that support to people who buy cheap HP laptops. :)
<bullgard4> hischild: A high-level program that provides the information you requested is the Gnome_Power_Manager applet. Right-cklick. A context menu will appear. Click on the second menu item 'Power history'.
<Ubuntu1> how can i run ms office on ubuntu
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: because if you have that problem with manually set ips its for sure not a linux dhcp server problem...
<sinsun_> unholymarriage: does there many software to create animation? 3DMax?
<Slart> Ubuntu1: wine perhaps
<Ubuntu1> wats the command for the latest version of wine
<hischild> bullgard4, wasn't that what i said up far?
<Slart> Ubuntu1: open office is sufficient for many users.. try it first..
<Ubuntu1> open office is crap compared to ms
<unholymarriage> most peaple start with blender ...from what i have read...
<bashca> hi there how can  make network please
<sarthor_> fx|RabBit, Yes, i can see on defferent computer "ip confliction" but when i put the command "ipconfig" there is not other ip.
<amro> amro
<icesword> ubuntu1,what,
<Slart> Ubuntu1: no need to starting using ugly names for things...
 * bod_ leaves the building
<sinsun_> unholymarriage: blender is that strong? wow
<bullgard4> hischild: Well, so much better. That seems to satisfy xour needs. But I am interested in the primary (low-level) information.
<bullgard4> your
<unholymarriage> Ubuntu...open office is better than office in my opinion...it supports like every file format basically
<fx|RabBit> ArthurArchnix: i that case i cannot think of another solution than the one you came with yourself...
<InspectorCluseau> OO does everything M$ office does....just doen't have as many bells and whistles...IMO
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: ipconfig returns two different ips or twice the same??
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_: on two different computers?
<unholymarriage> no email client or pim is all...but thunderbird and sunbird take those place...or evolution
<sarthor_> ipconfig show me the only ip that i have put manually, Not the other one.
<fevel> hello
<Slart> InspectorCluseau: in some areas open office still has some way to go.. what you call bells and whistles might be a deal breaker for some people
<milestone> is it possible to define search domains within knetworkmanager or networkmanager in general? it keeps overwriting my changes in /etc/resolv.conf. any help is highly appreciated
<fx|RabBit> sarthor_ pls join into channel #sarthor
<sarthor_> and when i saw ipconfliction, at this time the net stops
<Ubuntu1> how do i get a gui for wine or add it to app list
<fevel> im having trouble sharing my windows partition through samba, it says access denied, can someone help me ge my shares working?
<unholymarriage> sinsun ... check out elephants dream ... it was done on blender i believe ...
<Slart> Ubuntu1: wine doesn't really work that way.. go to www.winehq.org and read about it there. check the appdb.winehq.org for ms office and see how to run it
<Ubuntu1> i just had wine on my pc with a menu bar in apps and had to unsitall it
<icesword> !eioffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eioffice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Piet> hi i installed apache, tomcat and mod_jk when im testing a jsp site it still showsup the tomcat page instead of my own index.jsp
<sinsun_> could evolution mail data be used on thunderbird?
<fevel> well...now it keeps asking for a password
<fx|RabBit> Ubuntu1: /j #wine
<unholymarriage> ubunu1 winedoors is a ok gui front end to wine if you wanna check it out
<Slart> #winehq  is the official channel
<unholymarriage> I am sure there must be a way to export it sinsun but i dont know how honestly
<homebase> guys... can anyone get the telnetd package... whenever i 'sudo apt-get install telnetd'?
<homebase> it gives me a error message
<Slart> homebase: any special reason to use telnet? I'd use ssh unless you have a very good reason
<bullgard4> homebase: You did not mention your distribution.
<sinsun> unholymarriage:that's why I can' t choose which one to use as my client..... doesn' t it all mbox type?
<homebase> bullgard4, im running windows on the client i wish to connect from
<Slart> homebase: you might want to tell us the error-message too
<unholymarriage> i believe so
<homebase> bullgard4, plus running on internal network and im still a bit of a newb at linux :p
<homebase> Slart, it cant find the package
<ArthurArchnix> fx|RabBit: Ok. I've just never used rc.local before, so I wanted to get a second opinion.
<Slart> !info telnetd
<ubotu> telnetd (source: netkit-telnet): The telnet server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-35ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 144 kB
<homebase> Slart: E: Couldn't find package telnetd
<unholymarriage> I use evolution...because i am too lazy to type sudo apt-get install thunderbird....oh wait a min....
<Slart> homebase: hmm.. worked nicely here.. you've got the universe repo enabled?
<Slart> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Al3xandru> Hello guys!
<bullgard4> homebase: If you are running Windows then your question is a Wondows-related question and not a Linux-related question.
<homebase> Slart, its a standard linux server install
<bullgard4> Windows
<homebase> Slart, Ill check the sources.list tho
<homebase> bullgard, the client is windows, the telnet server is linux...
<Slart> homebase: but once again.. if I were you I'd install ssh and use putty on the windows machine
<Slart> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fevel> im trying to access a shared folder on another ubuntu machine but it asks for a password to show the files, no password works, any ideas?
<unholymarriage> yes telnet passwords are plain text in the open...
<homebase> Slart, aha, i know why, installer failed to verify so it cut almost all of the sources out
<homebase> unholymarriage, its running on an internal home network
<ZeroA4> fevel, change the security to "share" and chage the owner of the folder to nobody
<bullgard4> homebase: yes. So get Windows information how Windows will function as a telnet client
<Slart> homebase: ah.. problem solved
<homebase> bullgard4, i know how to do the windows part just not the linux part
<homebase> Slart, thanks for your help
<Slart> homebase: you're welcome
<unholymarriage> oh ok...well is telnet running on your windows machine as a service ....a lot of times security suites turn it off .
<homebase> unholymarriage, its okay problem solved, the installer on my server had cut all the repositories out due to not having a network connetion at the time
<homebase> unholymarriage, so i re-enabled all of the repo's and then now i can install it
<unholymarriage> oh ok thats good then
<homebase> unholymarriage, i like linux for servers, its simple but i like windows better for desktops it just has that finished feel to it
<homebase> unholymarriage, but no arguements that linux does make the better desktop its just personal preference
 * Slart hands homebase the asbestos-suite.. you'll need it after a comment like that ;)
<unholymarriage> hm... i generally use linux or osx.... but then everyone has preferances
<Slart> phew.. good save there =)
<fevel> ZeroA4, its a ntfs partition on thats been recognized during ubuntu instalation...it doesnt let me change the owner from root to anything else, any ideas?
<homebase> unholymarriage, im thinking of swapping to OS X just havent had time :p
<homebase> Slart, *sigh of relief*
<toresn> is it possible to bind mplayer to one workspace?
<barbarian-irc> fx|RabBit: thanks for the help
<barbarian-irc> i'll be buying a wireless card
<ZeroA4> fevel, You can check who is the ower os the files and config samba to use the same user
<homebase> i do like linux's ability to just code PERL on a start out of the box install
<unholymarriage> oh its nice and easy ....but i like the linux philosophy..... open source iappeals to my revalutionary side i guess
<bazhang> !windows
<barbarian-irc> PERL any good?
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<bullgard4> homebase: If you have got Ubuntu or Debian call the Synaptic programm and choose the DEB program package 'telnetd' for installation.
<bazhang> homebase see above
<ZeroA4> fevel, but one question... this shared folder is just for your access or other will access it too ?
<homebase> barbarian-irc, love PERL, its great, its a simple and quick programming language, wouldnt use it in an enterprise enviroment but great for running small apps and system tasks
<Dr_willis> barbarian-irc,  if you are talking about the perl language - Its very good for a great many tasks.
<barbarian-irc> does unbuntu come with a preinstalled gcc compiler?
<bazhang> build-essential barbarian-irc
<toresn> is it possible to bind mplayer to one workspace? so that after one movie is finished the next in the playlist will open in the same workspace, regardless of the current workspace i'm in
<osfameron> homebase: many people use it in an enterprise environment too...
<Slart> barbarian-irc: nope.. but it's one terminal line away =)
<fevel> ZeroA4, anyone can access, no problem
<homebase> another thing i love about linux, the text based features compared to windows tireless GUI buttons :p
 * Slart once built a attendance system for a school in perl.. 
<homebase> Slart, what databases can u run under PERL? mysql?
 * barbarian-irc is gonna wiki perl
<TeeAhr1> Good morning. Does anyone know who I can talk to about a problem with the wiki? I can't login using my launchpad info.
<unholymarriage> I love the debian / ubuntu installation process.... almost everything is one line away
<Fiskejohn> Hallo guys :) I have a little problem about an ipod
<Slart> homebase: anything really.. there are lots of modules for perl.. I used.. mysql I think..
<ArmyMan007> hello everybody
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: no problem, does it work now?
<ArmyMan007> can someone please tell me more about livecd?
<unholymarriage> or synaptic...
<Fiskejohn> I don't know how to add songs to my ipod :(
<barbarian-irc> no :P
<ArmyMan007> please PM me if you can...
<barbarian-irc> it cannot work
<Slart> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<barbarian-irc> without the card...
<barbarian-irc> I just got ripped off :(
<osfameron> homebase: Perl DBI has db bindings for pretty much anything
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod also gtkpod Fiskejohn
<Fiskejohn> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bullgard4> What tools does Ubuntu provide the SMBus?
<TeeAhr1> ArmyMan: What info are you looking for?
<ArmyMan007> livecd?
<ArmyMan007> TeeAhr1: PM me?
<bullgard4> What tools does Ubuntu provide to query the SMBus?
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: ask here what is your question
<Slart> barbarian-irc: ripped off? what did you buy? what doesn't work "without the card" ?
<ArmyMan007> just don't flood the chat server
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: hahaha yes that makes sense:P
<barbarian-irc> I bought a notebook without a wireless card
<homebase> osframeron, i see.... by anychance is it as simple as connecting and running queries like PHP or is it quite tiresome like C++?
<ArmyMan007> i just want to know more about livecd option
<ArmyMan007> regarding how to work with it
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: so what those cost like... nothing?
<barbarian-irc> 1100 euros
<homebase> barbarian-irc, OUCH! and google 'asus eeepc'
<ArmyMan007> if anyone can help me out (and no wikipedia text...)
<unholymarriage> do you mean how to boot into it army ??
<fevel> ZeroA4, I guess the problem is I cant change ownership for the other partitions I have, it slips back to root
<homebase> ArmyMan007, yes? help?
<osfameron> homebase: see http://search.cpan.org/search?m=module&q=DBD%3A%3A&s=1&n=50 for a list of DBD's
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: kind of a general question; you download the iso file burn it to cd, boot from it and then that is it--you can install or not
<AnRkey> what happened to the source-o-matic sources.list generator on ubuntu.nl's website?
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: the wifi adapter not the book;)
<AnRkey> is there another one?
<Slart> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<ArmyMan007> the thing is that i want to try it before i install it
<barbarian-irc> ow dunno yet
<barbarian-irc> gonna probably cost me 40 euros
<ArmyMan007> is it possible to get it running using a USB flash drive and then check it out?
<AnRkey> thanks Slart
<osfameron> homebase:  the DBI docs are fairly clear - I'd say it's pretty easy http://search.cpan.org/~timb/DBI-1.602/DBI.pm  (though you might want to look at an abstraction layer like DBIx::Class, if you like that sort of thing)
<unholymarriage> ok...all you have to do..if your pc is set up to boot from cd ..is put the cd in your computer...and rboot
<AnRkey> Slap_Sti1k, what do I do on a server?
<AnRkey> soz, Slap_Sti1k
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: that is what the live in livecd means--reboot after using it and then take out the cd and your system is untouched
<barbarian-irc> I really never thought in 2008 you could buy a notebook without a wireless card :-/
<AnRkey> Slart, what do I do on a server?
<unholymarriage> um yes army ...but there is a process to do it
<ArmyMan007> can i use it on a USB?
<Fiskejohn> I tried Amarok, but it wouldent work! i Could see it was syncing on the Ipod display and it was useing my capacility but no songs where there?
<homebase> osframeon, thanks, seems fairly easy
<TeeAhr1> ArmyMan007: This link may help with putting the livecd iso on a USB drive: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<Slart> AnRkey: huh? you edit sources.list manually I guess
<phoenix24> Before doing a BZR push, do I need to upload my GPG key Launchpad ?
<phoenix24> Before doing a BZR push, do I need to upload my GPG key Launchpad ?
<ArmyMan007> ok
<PriceChild> phoenix24, no, I think you need your ssh key there?
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: very technical and if you are new to linux not that easy; the livecd option is the best
<Slart> AnRkey: I don't know of a replacement for the sourceomatic.. sorry
<unholymarriage> my computer wont boot from usb....but bios says it can...liar
<ArmyMan007> thanks a bunch! will be back if needed...
<osfameron> homebase: one advantage over PHP is that the interface (DBI) is the same for every database, so you don't have to change all your function calls if you later on change your backend database
<amro> How can I use the command "diff" with the argument "--ignore-file-name-case"? thx
<TeeAhr1> Good luck!
<ArmyMan007> thanks! :D
<fx|RabBit> barbarian-irc: never thought so either :D
<homebase> AnRkey, well you could run a webserver such as LAMP, which means you can host webpages, you could setup an File Server using FTP or Samba so people can download files, you could set up a Domain.... depends what ur into
<homebase> osframeon, thats great
<homebase> osframeon, hate how PHP does that...
<AnRkey> homebase, wow thanks
<osfameron> homebase: heh, yeah
<ZeroA4> fevel, Samba is a bit confusing ... i recomend you make a config file from scrath based on this example http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/simple.html
<AnRkey> homebase, I was asking about generating a new sources.list for my local repos
<homebase> AnRkey, lol, soz im kind of halfin halfout of these convo's
<ZeroA4> fevel, once you have a base samba share working you can try to change security
<Fiskejohn> For my ipod what do i have to use: libgpod 0.6.0 og gtkpod ?
<AnRkey> homebase, just keep rocking on :D
<amro> How can I use the command "diff" with the argument "--ignore-file-name-case"? thx
<unholymarriage> I acually run a NX server so my girlfriend can acess my computer from her home .........and use it . I got tired of fixing hers so it works out well
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: did you read the link I gave you?
<K-Ton> Greetings
<Fiskejohn> Bazhang: yeah
<Fiskejohn> baszhang: But i couldnet find the Download place for libgpod 0.6.0
<danand_> ZeroA4 - samba's not that confusing... that config file does look a bit intimidating... but if you just work through it, its actually ok. most settings can be left to their defaults
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Dr_willis> Theres books on samba in that package
<homebase> i know this is an offtopic question but how do you change your name in IRC?
<_Oz_> homebase: try #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll answer you there
<homebase> want to change from homebase, thought of a better one
<fevel> thanks for your help ZeroA4
<bazhang> sure /nick newnick homebase
<out-o-it> hehehehe
<out-o-it> bazbang, thanks
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> no prob out-o-it
<ArthurArchnix> I've got my ubuntu boot down to 105 MBs now. The last five I got by removing usplash and gdm, although, I've added vga=791 to my kernel line in grub and I get no text at all. If I remove it I can read it fine, but it's large and ugly. This used to work in feisty.
<bazhang> tab completion out-o-it just type three or so letters then hit tab
<out-o-it> bazbang, i know that trick from CCNA and Cisco
<Boglizk> Whats the command to see what dist you have?
<out-o-it> bazbang, Cisco IOS*
<ZeroA4> danand_, Yes, i learn the hard way to keep things on default :)
<vlt> Boglizk: `cat /etc/issue` for example
<Fiskejohn> Ive downloaded the libgpod 0.6.0.tar.gz file but i don't know how to install it? Can someone guide me?
<echelon3> hey
<Dr_willis> !info libgpod
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in gutsy
<Boglizk> vlt: Thanks
<echelon3> how can i write an xchat script to simple join channels and servers?
<Fiskejohn> !info libgpod
<_Andrew> When you connect?
<Dr_willis> echelon3,  xchat has those featurea allreadi in the server settings area.
<Fiskejohn> !?
<Dr_willis> echelon3,  the xchat homepage has docs on more advanced scripting in various languages
<echelon3> where can infind that?
<Fiskejohn> ubotu: Ive downloadet it for SourceForge?
<echelon3> where can in find the settings area you are talking about
<Dr_willis> echelon3,  look in the servers settings of xchat..  theres a button ya gotta hit. :)
<Bad_boy> HI guys, I have a  slight problem, yesterday I did a complete removal of evolution, then re-installed it again. When I clicked on the Icon of evolution on the top panel, it says no such directory. When i type the command in a terminal it loads up
<Dr_willis> echelon3,  explore  :)
<Dr_willis> network list -> edit
<_Andrew> echelon3, Xchat-> Network list -> click a server -> edit ->channels to join:
<Dr_willis> you can even set the nickser password there
<barbarian-irc> perl looks cool, shame I don't have time to learn it
<Dr_willis> barbarian-irc,  to learn the basics.. about an hr. :)
<Dr_willis> barbarian-irc,  to laster regular expressions... well... thats a bit longer.
<Dr_willis> oops to master.. :)
<guillaume_> Hi, can someone tell me how to load a program in a different language
<barbarian-irc> I can do regular expressions...
<bazhang> and spelling forever ;]
<barbarian-irc> I had to code a final state automaton in prolog
<guillaume_> I'm using GNUcash and the docs are in english but I run a french version
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  and typing - never.
<guillaume_> so it's a bit complicated to understand and follow the help tools
<out-o-it> does anyone here use linux in their job? im wondering is it worth getting Linux+?
<ghosTM55> hello all , i just heard about the bug of ACPI in ubuntu , it seriously shorten the life of harddisk on laptop , anybody heard about it before?
<barbarian-irc> FSA is the code behind a regular expression :)
<guillaume_> Linux rocks !
<guillaume_> loll
<danand_> ArthurArchnix - take a look at /etc/default/console-setup. That may help with boot time fonts
<Dr_willis> ghosTM55,  its not an issue by default.. only if you enable laptop-mode stuff.. and even then only with SOME laptops/bios's and even THEN  you can disable it.
<studente23> CIao
<studente23> C'è nessuno cheparli Italiano?
<ghosTM55> Dr_willis, thx, i can fix it after i disable the acpi service right?
<Dr_willis> ghosTM55,  the varius forumsi read  - mention some fix. I forget what the commands even were to 'fix' things..
<ArthurArchnix> danand_: I cam across a post saying to try unblacklisting the intelfb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer... gonna reboot now and see if it helped.
<ArthurArchnix> danand_: Thanks for the tup though, I'll take a look at it if this fails to work.
<danand_> ArthurArchnix - wait one....
<ArthurArchnix> sure
<ghosTM55> Dr_willis, thx 4 help
<danand_> ArthurArchnix - did you do the update to initramfs as well??
<ArthurArchnix> after editing my grub line danand_? I did sudo update-intramfs -u
<fx|RabBit> gosh i need a different irc client those join/quit messages suck..
<ArthurArchnix> fx|RabBit: Which client?
<fx|RabBit> pidgin
<ArthurArchnix> fx|RabBit: easy fix
<fx|RabBit> yeah?
<ArthurArchnix> >tools >plugins  and check join/part
<danand_> ArthurArchnix - think you have to add vesafb to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules. then update initramfs
<fx|RabBit> ArthurArchnix: thx alot dude:]
<ArthurArchnix> danand_: ok... that makes sense. Will do that and let you know how it goes. fx|RabBit No worries.
<bazhang> Dr_willis: ha tell me about it--my new keyboard is killing me ;]
<fx|RabBit> its a plugin i cant believe it XD
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  whats worse is when you hop from onemachien to another.. and they all have radicially diffrent keybords.
<danand_> anyone know how to get rid of those join/leave messages in bitchx :)
<mysterycool> how i view all the processes?!
<bazhang> yes Dr_willis--I have a notebook and a desktop and that is exactly it ;]
<danand_> mysterycool - ps -A
<danand_> mysterycool - top may help you out too
<mysterycool> none of them works! :s
<bazhang> or htop if you install it
<hellspawn> hola
<fx|RabBit> there are some veeery kewl scripts for windows like gamersirc and nnscript, unfortunately noone has ever coded such ones for linux:/
<hellspawn> como funciona esta cosa?
<Pici> !es | hellspawn
<ubotu> hellspawn: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<danand_> mysterycool - you mean you type ps -A in a terminal and it doesn't work?
<KenSentMe> mysterycool, System - Administration - System monitor
<mavi-> fx|RabBit: that sounds like scripts for mirc, not for windows?
<fx|RabBit> mavi-: yes you are of course right
<fx|RabBit> but thre is no linux port of mIRC afaik
<mavi-> fx|RabBit: there exists -alot- of scripts for the diffrent irc clients
<mavi-> else you can always run mirc =P
<bazhang> plenty of linux scripts
<fx|RabBit> mirc on linux??
<mavi-> sure
<bicz> wine
<rrplay> cross-platform buildss
<mavi-> wine runs win32-programs just fine
<fx|RabBit> mavi-: you gotta be kiddn me
<mavi-> atleast the simple ones like mirk
<fx|RabBit> hehehe
<pbne04> why use mirc when you got irssi :]
<fx|RabBit> ya sure, i wont install wine for that
<mavi-> hehe
<mavi-> its like 1mb diskspace
<fx|RabBit> uhuh never heard of that one
<mavi-> irssi = win
<mavi-> best irc client ever made
<Sjimmie> pbne04: damn right! irssi > *
<pbne04> :D
<Ven]n> i need mirc on my desktop because it has both horizontal and vertical tile
<Ven]n> no other client has that
<fx|RabBit> mavi-: wine? well its basically not about diskspace or wine itself its more like principially not using win sophtware
<mavi-> hehe ok
<dunca2> hi there, im using pidgin to connect to the MSN network, and am appearing offline to some people when I should be appearing online, and also messages that are sent to me don't always get to me...i don't have any access to my router as im using a wireless university connection. any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> Ven]n,  ive seen it in jirc i belive.
<mavi-> if you have principles over what libraries code are linked to then i understand =P
<Dr_willis> Ven]n,  might of been a plugin/script.
<PriceChild> dunca2, try connecting using the http method. its on the advanced tab when you edit the account
<madmaxmad> I have problem with pidgin that it fu*ks up my adsl modem
<fx|RabBit> mavi-: ?
<Dr_willis> Ven]n,  or just use a client with each channel in its own window. and use the window manager to tile those windows on the desktop.
<idefix_> if you install kmplayer does it run under firefox?
<madmaxmad> when I connect to more than one protocol
<madmaxmad> :D
<dunca2> PriceChild: thanks, i'll give it a go
<fx|RabBit> gosh pidgin avalanche XD
<PriceChild> !ohmy | madmaxmad
<ubotu> madmaxmad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madmaxmad> PriceChild, I did :D I used asterisk
<fx|RabBit> oops
<fx|RabBit> hehe re
<fx|RabBit> still some spare asterisks? gg
<vlt> Hello. How can I change permissions of /mnt/some_fs while it is mounted?
<madmaxmad> yeah :D
<PriceChild> !offtopic > fx|RabBit (see message from ubotu)
<fx|RabBit> umm calm don plas PriceChild its not like im spamming into the hell of a confversation here;)
<PriceChild> fx|RabBit, read what ubotu said
<Notscape> Hi, why there is no update package for kernel (big bug prior 2.6.24) in dapper ? it is supposed to have support up to 2011
<PriceChild> Notscape, which bug?
<Notscape> let me see
<PriceChild> Notscape, launchpad url please?
<vlt> Notscape: Is it security related?
<fx|RabBit> PriceChild: i did, i yust dont consider one sentence so very much offtopic, sry lad
<Notscape> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/27704/
<Notscape> it s very security related
<Notscape> :p
<fx|RabBit> uhuh the root exploit twoo weeks ago right?
<Notscape> yes
<Notscape> it very new
<Notscape> it s
<sofiankrt> hey everyone!
<PriceChild> Notscape, launchpad url please? and I believe that was fixed.
<Pici> !enter | Notscape
<ubotu> Notscape: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> Notscape: already patched
<bazhang> Notscape: a week ago
<sofiankrt> when I'm trying to launch ppracer (game), and it's giving me this error: *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<sofiankrt> I used to be able to play it normally
<pbne04> !grub | pbne04
<sofiankrt> I think I messed up my driver or something
<Notscape> but I see no kernel > 2.6.24 in repos
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: he was talking bout feisty, right?
<Pici> Notscape: Thats because there isnt one, the patch was applied to kernels lower than that version.
<vlt> Notscape: They fixed the bug in the current version
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... no good. Adding vesafb didn't help. Removing it didn't help. Unblacklisting intelfb didn't help. How on earth did gutsy break vga settings in grub?
<Notscape> :s
<sofiankrt> where can I update/install the driver for my video card?
<ArthurArchnix> More importantly, how do I fix it....
<bazhang> Notscape: you mean for dapper? hardy will have that kernel (actually does already) but offtopic here
<vlt> How can I change permissions of /mnt/some_fs while it is mounted?
<fx|RabBit>  					 				 					Linux kernel 2.6.24 -rc5
<fx|RabBit> 														Linux kernel 2.6.24 -rc4
<fx|RabBit> 														Linux kernel 2.6.24 -rc3
<fx|RabBit> oops sry
<fx|RabBit> Not Vulnerable:  Linux kernel 2.6.24 .1
<PriceChild> Notscape, it is fixed in dapper
<bazhang> !paste | fx|RabBit
<ubotu> fx|RabBit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PriceChild> Notscape, they applied the patch to fix it
<sofiankrt> come on! can someone please help?
<Notscape> yes I mean for dapper, ok thanks
<jrib> !nvidia > sofiankrt (read the private message from ubotu)
<bazhang> np
<PriceChild> Notscape, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/190587
<PriceChild> Notscape, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/190587 sorry
<sofiankrt> jrib: do I need nvidia drivers for non-nvidia cards?
<jrib> sofiankrt: I have no idea what card you have so I linked you to the page that discusses the two most common: nvidia and ati
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: pastebin for 3 lines:(
<sofiankrt> jrib: intel G945 or something
<bazhang> five
<PriceChild> !guidelines | fx|RabBit (read the message from ubotu, just read it)
<ubotu> fx|RabBit (read the message from ubotu, just read it): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Xman> can anyone tell how can i install packages using command line (dpkg)
<jrib> !apt > xman (read the private message from ubotu)
<danand_> Xman - dpkg -i pkgname
<PriceChild> Xman, it is not reccomended. You should use apt as it handles dependencies.
<danand_> Xman - i agree with PriceChild's comment!
<jrib> sofiankrt: is 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' installed?
<fx|RabBit> umm PriceChild maybe you meant sofiankrt?
<Xman> Pricechild: when i typed apt-get install package-name it says no packe found
<sofiankrt> jrib: yeah, it's installed
<twocs> irc://irc.hak5.org
<Pici> Xman: Waht package?
<Dr_willis> gotta have the right name. :)
<Pici> s/what/what
<jrib> sofiankrt: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xman> Pici: i m having a wine package and want to install that
<Pici> Xman: Wine is in the repositories. apt-get install wine
<pes> hello
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jrib> !pastebin > sofiankrt (read the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_willis> THeres alterantive repos with more up to date wine also.
<Dr_willis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<sofiankrt> jrib: I'm pastebinning it.
<pes> I have a technical question concerning LVS + NAT
<Xman> Pici: actually i have already downloaded wine package and its supporting libraries using script
<Xman> Pici: and now i want to install that
<sofiankrt> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57321/
<PriceChild> fx|RabBit, No I didn't.
<Andycasss> I have a problem with pureftpd, it doesnt accept some files to be uploaded (only 512bytes transfer), and if i can upload some larger files the speed is very low and drops to 0 every 2-3 seconds, im getting 30kb/s on lan????
<Pici> Xman: dpkg -i  will install local debs, but like we said before, we reccomend installing software from the packag repositories when possible.
<Dr_willis> Xman,  sudo dpkg -i whatevber-itscalled.deb  (normally)
<jrib> sofiankrt: then you are using the intel driver
<fx|RabBit> PriceChild: then i dont understand what you gave me that for
<sofiankrt> jrib: but it's not working?
<jrib> sofiankrt: what's not working?
<Xman> Pici: when i used dpkg even then it gave me some kind of erroe
<sofiankrt> jrib: games, compiz... they used to work
<Pici> Xman: You need to prefix the command with sudo if you didn't already
<sofiankrt> jrib: and I'm getting this error when trying to launch ppracer from the terminal
<jrib> sofiankrt: what error
<Xman> Pici: i did that after ussing sommand "su"
<sofiankrt> jrib: *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57321/
<Pici> Xman: What error?
<tomasso> I changed the monitor and im not able to switch the resolution
<jrib> sofiankrt: googling that error suggests it's a game issue.  For at least one person, purging the game and reinstalling it, resolved the issue
<sofiankrt> jrib: no, all the games stopped working at once, compiz too. but I've just tried    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    to overwrite all changes to the file, I'll reboot and see
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s?????
<Xman> Pici: dependency problems
<MasterShrek> sofiankrt, no need to reboot, just restart your xserver
<rrplay> tomasso: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<fx|RabBit> tomasso how do you try, via ubuntu menu or graphics driver?
<PriceChild> Andycasss, you should use sftp rather than ftp, ftp just isn't secure
<tomasso> fx|RabBit, ubuntu menu
<tomasso> rrplay, le me check
<fx|RabBit> ati or nvidia graphics card?
<fx|RabBit> tomasso ati or nvidia graphics card?
<Xman> Pici: r u there?
<rrplay> tomasso: if nvidia nvidia-settings
<tomasso> hmhm im not sureee not my cpu
<Xman> Pici: r u there???????????????????
<katzenjammer> hi :)
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<Pici> Xman: I am. Sorry, a bit busy here.
<fx|RabBit> tomasso: go to system/administration/restricted drivers manager
<Xman> Pici: no problem thanks
<fx|RabBit> and tell what is in thre pls
<Andycasss> PriceChild: I'd just like to get my pureftpd working for now
<katzenjammer> i hope you can help me
<katzenjammer> i booted up my ubuntu, shutted down last evening
<katzenjammer> and i found it with sound not working
<Xman> Dr_willis: can u tell the solution to the problem
<katzenjammer> i get "no Gstreamer plugin" message if i try to open the volume control
<Pici> Xman: I believe you can supply multiple .deb packages in your dpkg -i command: like dpkg -i file.deb depend.deb depend2.deb etc.
<tomasso> fx|RabBit,  your hardware does not need restricted drivers
<fx|RabBit> tomasso: no nvidia-settings then gg
<fx|RabBit> ok
<Xman> Pici: but i want to install a single package only
<Xman> Pici: and that is win
<fx|RabBit> tomasso: do you know the specs of that monitor? like hsync and vrefresh?
<twosouls82> I have made a directory suid using "o+s", why doesn't a newly created file in this directory belong to the owner?
<fx|RabBit> twosouls82: chmod -R the directory that should do the job
<Pici> Xman: I thought you said that you had a script that downloaded the needed dependencies? Seems that isnt the case.
<Dr_willis> Xman,  you need to install  the dendeies for a program at the same time. Thats what the pakcage manager tools are designed for. Why are you downlioading specific debs? sudo apt-get install wine  SHOULD install wine for you
<bod_> bazhang, u here?
<katzenjammer> omg
<bod_> !omg | katzenjammer
<ubotu> katzenjammer: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<k2r> hi!!
<bod_> hi
<katzenjammer> iops
<katzenjammer> sorry
<bod_> thanks
<k2r> please i need help
<bod_> whats up, il help if i can
<k2r> how change the language for kdevelop?
<bod_> sorry, whats kdevelop
<Xman> Dr_willis: will this comand directly download the needed files and dependencies and install them
<twosouls82> fx|RabBit: still doesn't work
<Xman> ?
<katzenjammer> i found my ubuntu with audio not working, today
<katzenjammer> cant understand why
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<katzenjammer> i get "no Gstreamer plugin" message if i try to open the volume control
<Dr_willis> Xman, like i said -->  sudo apt-get install wine
<fx|RabBit> twosouls82: umm did you set appropriate values after chmod -R?
<Zampaktu> Hi, do you guys have any recomendation on sata controller to use in raid configuration with ubuntu?
<fx|RabBit> like chmod -R 644 or whatever?
<twosouls82> fx|RabBit:
<bod_> katzenjammer, desktop or laptop?
<twosouls82> sudo chmod -R o+s <dirname>
<katzenjammer> desktop
<katzenjammer> integrated audio device
<bazhang> bod_: yeah!
<alc861> has anyone a direct link to the realtek6.tgz?
<alc861> for the patch#
<katzenjammer> a realtek one
<bod_> bazhang, only ubotu beats me in Pici's stats
<katzenjammer> yesterday it worked
<fx|RabBit> twosouls82: what rights do you want that folder to have?
<Coolios> .
<bazhang> bod_: ha yeah ;]
<bod_> katzenjammer, plz use my name in your posts so i dont miss them -- type            asoundconf list          into a terminal and tell me the output
<twosouls82> fx|RabBit: the ones it has... that's why I just add +s
<kaushal> hi
<gandalfcome> stupid question. when I do ls -rtl I have files with an @ at the end of the permissions: -rwx------@ what does this stand for?
<sofiankrt> jrib: it's not working
<kaushal> i have connected my cell phone to my PC which runs Ubuntu 7.04 OS
<kaushal> how can i start using it
<katzenjammer> bod_ no output :(
<k2r> please i need change the language for kdevelop, i install kdevlop fron the repository but it is in english and i want in spanish
<kaushal> using USB
<alc861> where is the realtek patch? help!
<bod_> katzenjammer, then you have no audio device detected
<sofiankrt> kaushal: which phone are you trying to use?
<kaushal> Nokia N72
<kaushal> oh sorry Nokia 6070
<Xman> quit()
<alc861> or would it help to compile the latest version of alsa?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: hmm...
<katzenjammer> bod_, i cant guess why... yesterday i logged out with audio perfectly working
<sofiankrt> kaushal: I have a sony ericsson
<nikitis> Question:  Is there some kind of linux Tax software?
<katzenjammer> bod_, so what should i do now?
<bod_> katzenjammer, check the usual connections and things? does it work on livecd?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: it gives me the option to mount the phone as a memory device
<nikitis> equivilent to Turbotax?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: do you have something like that in your phone?
<katzenjammer> bod_, i should try
<katzenjammer> bod_, but it works on windows
<kaushal> sofiankrt: How can i use it in the Ubuntu OS
<katzenjammer> bod_, i think is a driver problem
<bod_> katzenjammer, try the livecd
<katzenjammer> bod_, ok, ill be back
<bod_> kk
<katzenjammer> bod_, thank you very much. see you later
<sofiankrt> kaushal: were you able to use it in windows?
<bod_> ;~)
<kaushal> sofiankrt: I havent tried in M$
<sofiankrt> kaushal: so you have never used it with a computer?
<kaushal> sofiankrt: yes
<luca__> hi everyone
<sofiankrt> kaushal: from where I see it, you have 3 options
<k2r> bod_ can you help me with kdevelop language?
<fx|RabBit> tomasso: sry not a clue what could be the reason for that behaviour...
<Coolios> hello luca
<xukun> When I try to start google earth I get this message "http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=googleeartherrorqw7.png" saying that I,m missing the bitstream-vera fonts. Anybody know I can solve this?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: does your computer have a bluetooth adapter?
<kaushal> nope
<luca__> I have a serious problem with evince - every time I try to print a pdf, it says in the terminal Warning: file is empty
<bod_> k2r, no sorry, i dont know the program,.,.is it kubuntu prog?
<luca__> printers function, and the files are not empty, as I can print them with Acrobat Reader
<sofiankrt> kaushal: if everything else fails, you can buy and adapter (they aren't too expensive) and use it with ubuntu quite easily
<danand_> xukun - you need to install msttcorefonts i think
<sofiankrt> kaushal: now, the second option
<k2r> no is in ubuntu, is a program with programmer
<danand_> xukun - sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<k2r> no is in ubuntu, is a program for programmers
<sofiankrt> sofiankrt: does your phone come with a CD? some kind of software for transferring files?
<kaushal> sofiankrt: nope
<sofiankrt> kaushal: did you buy it second hand?
<bod_> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> !find kdevelop
<ubotu> Found: kdevelop3, kdevelop3-dev, kdevelop3-doc, kdevelop, kdevelop-data (and 2 others)
<kaushal> sofiankrt: I bought it First Hand
<bod_> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 8840 kB, installed size 26992 kB
<sofiankrt> kaushal: they didn't give you a CD?
<kaushal> nope
<danand_> anyone know of an equivalent to kdevelop for gnome?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: but you're supposed to get one, aren't you? does it say so in the manual?
<xukun> danand_, thanks for the reply but I already installed the msttcorefonts
<kaushal> sofiankrt: I havent got any CD with the Nokia 6070 cell phone
<rambo3> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sofiankrt> kaushal: ok, I know that. Does the manual say that you are supposed to get a CD?
<sofiankrt> let me check something
<rambo3> !info mono
<sofiankrt> !ot
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353450 kaushal have you seen this thread?
<ubotu> mono (source: mono): Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xukun> danand_, any other suggestion would greatly be appreciated
<danand_> xukun - have you tried updating fonts with dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig.
<xukun> danand_, no but I,m going to do that know
<kaushal> sofiankrt: Thanks
<danand_> xukun - sorry - you'll have to sudo that command
<xukun> danand_, ok np
<bazhang> kaushal: that link suggests gnokii can do it with that phone
<kaushal> I have a question if i connect my USB pen drive to ubuntu 7.04
<kaushal> bazhang: Thanks a Lot
<bazhang> no worries kaushal ;]
<kaushal> whats the procedure to start using USB Devices in Ubuntu 7.04
<sofiankrt> kaushal: pop them in!
<sofiankrt> sofiankrt: it should work, have you tried it?
<bazhang> should 'just work' kaushal
<kaushal> is it i have to use lsusb command
 * bod_ notices sofiankrt sent that to himself,.,.haha
<kaushal> or some other commands to mount it and then use it
<sofiankrt> bod_: yeah I know! I need to get used to this
<bazhang> likely no kaushal just try plugging it in
<bod_> sofiankrt, tab completion is your friend
<sofiankrt> kaushal: if it doesn't work, you could just sudo mount it
<bod_> !fstab | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sofiankrt> bod_: I know, but sometimes instead of typing bo TAB, I type sof TAB!
<bod_> damn
<bazhang> every usb key I've ever used has worked kaushal
<alanhaggai> Hi. Other than Myth TV, which other software are available that allows to view TV?
<bod_> sofiankrt, lol,.,.ok,,
<kaushal> sofiankrt: how can i mount the usb device
<bazhang> tvtime?
<kaushal> bazhang: Thanks
<xukun> danand_, google earth is starting now but I,m still getting that message of missing fonts. But I think if that is the only thing than I can live with that
<guillaume_> hi all
<sofiankrt> kaushal: have you already tried popping it in?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: is it working?
<kaushal> yeah
<kaushal> there is no pop up
<alanhaggai> bazhang, thank you. I will try that.
<balbir> I need help on vnc, can someone suggest which channel should I join ?
<bod_> alanhaggai, channel 4 has widget you can get from there website,.,. but its only for channel 4
<guillaume_> how can I load a program in a different language in comand line?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: no, I mean, just plug it in.
<kaushal> i plugged it in
<sofiankrt> kaushal: go to your desktop, do you see any new directories?
<danand_> xukun - :(
<alanhaggai> bod_, we do not get channel 4 here. Sorry. Any software that can be used?
<bod_> guillaume_, try looking at the 'man' page for the program
<sofiankrt> kaushal: folders?
<kaushal> nope
<kaushal> nope
<bod_> alanhaggai, what channel is the simpsons on then?
<guillaume_> the man page?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: ok, fire up the terminal, please
<_Apollo_> #simpsons
<Falgor> is there somekinda essential update for Wine so Command and Conquer Generals would work?
<erUSUL> guillaume_: export LANG=whatever program &
<bod_> guillaume_, for instance             type                          man apt-get
<kaushal> sofiankrt: sure
<alanhaggai> bod_, no idea. I only watch AXN and some other channels. Not much of a TV watcher.
<erUSUL> Falgor: check appdb.winehq.org
<bod_> guillaume_, thats a hefty manual
<bazhang> guillaume_: what program?
<guillaume_> I think I allready have the english version of the program
<sofiankrt> kaushal: sudo /media/
<guillaume_> gnucash
<bod_> alanhaggai, oh, ok,.,. not sure,.,.www.tv-links.com  (if it still works)
<kaushal> sofiankrt: ok
<bazhang> alanhaggai: care to pm?
<sofiankrt> kaushal: oh wait!
<sofiankrt> kaushal: I'm getting a bit rusty
<alanhaggai> bazhang, sure. No problem.
<sofiankrt> kaushal: it's cd /media
<kaushal> sofiankrt: np
<kaushal> ok
<alanhaggai> bod_, the link is not working.
<sofiankrt> kaushal: ls
<sofiankrt> kaushal: and tell me what you get
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> cdrom  cdrom0
<bod_> alanhaggai,         www.tv-links.com
<sofiankrt> kaushal: I've used this method on cds, not sure it would work on usb's
<sofiankrt> kaushal: k, it doesn't work...
<sofiankrt> kaushal: ok, is your usb working in windows?
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<kaushal> yeah
<sofiankrt> kaushal: what's the model name?
<kaushal> which one
<sofiankrt> kaushal: usb
<alanhaggai> bod_, it is taking me to a parked domain page.
<guillaume_> <bazhang>: Gnucash
<bod_> why is the xchat on livecd different to my xchat now?
<popey> bod_: there are two xchats, the one on the live cd is a simplified version
<bazhang> guillaume_: what language?
<erUSUL> bod_: maybe one is xchat and the other xchat-gnome
<guillaume_> now it's in french
<sette> hi
<guillaume_> I would like to use it in english all the time
<bod_> popey, erUSUL, ok,. cool cheers
<sette> bod_, yes, it works on live and still broken here
<bod_> alanhaggai, looks like its dead now, sorry
<bod_> sette, what?
<alanhaggai> bod_, no problem. Thank you.
<sofiankrt> can someone help, graphics not working on ubuntu!
<sofiankrt> they used to
<katzenjammer> bod_, sorry, xchat changed my name
<bod_> sofiankrt, what did u do!
<katzenjammer> bod_, sound
<bod_> katzenjammer, bang!
<complete_looney> Problem; gdmgreeter is using 100% cpu and doing nothing. Can anyone suggest what I should look at to diagnose what is going on?
<guillaume_> <bazhang>, I presently use it in french I would like to use it in english all the time because the docs are only available in english
<sofiankrt> bod_: I'm not really sure, I edited xconf.org, but then I restored it to normal. and a couple of other things, from a website. I'm not really sure...
<guillaume_> and GNUcash is technical finance words
<katzenjammer> bod_, remember me? :P
<bod_> katzenjammer, yer,.,. did it work on the cd?
<bod_> sofiankrt, reboot?
<katzenjammer> bod_, yes it did
<sofiankrt> bod_: tried it
<bod_> katzenjammer, good stuff
<bod_> katzenjammer, gimme a sec,.,. finishing lunch,.,.brb
<katzenjammer> bod_, oh of course. ;)
<bazhang> guillaume_: ah I see--only that one app in a French ubuntu system? let me google for a moment..
<donkey> i have a question. I put UBUNTU on my computer (sony vaio) and i have the wireless internet. Whenever i resart my computer i always have to go to System>Admin>Network and change the Manual configuration to WPA2 Personal where it says Password type..... Is there any way i can get it where i dont have to do that anymore???
<xukun> is it possible to watch internet tv on ubuntu?
<Falgor> erUSUL, I dont see C&C generals on the list.
<bod_> katzenjammer, sorry abut that,.,. right sound,.,. hhm,.,.pastebin the output of this command                           lsusb && lspci
<Falgor> so it probably doesnt work.
<bod_> Falgor, c&c generals works perfectly
<bod_> Falgor, under cedega
<Falgor> cedega?
<guillaume_> <bazhang> exact, I run a french ubuntu system, but I want gnucash to run in english because of those special finance words
<Falgor> is that a distro? bod_
<katzenjammer> http://pastebin.com/m7ced8d66
<sofiankrt> donkey: can you see the blue bars in the top panel?
<katzenjammer> bod_, http://pastebin.com/m7ced8d66
<bazhang> guillaume_: currently it is French?
<complete_looney> xukun: define "internet tv" ;)
<bod_> Falgor, no its a program -- specifically for windows games on linux, but you have to pay for it
<Falgor> how much?
<Falgor> 5000?
<patogen> a couple of bucks a month
<guillaume_> <bazhang> yup
<Falgor> 12000?
<Falgor> oh
<bod_> Falgor, dunno,. lemme get the link for u
<xukun> complete_looney,  ok give me a sec
<bod_> Falgor, www.cedega.com
<donkey> sofiankrt: nope it is 2 computers and i know in my restricted drivers it lists my wireless card
<guillaume_> can I create an Icon or short cut to load it en english all the time
<bazhang> guillaume_: let me download and try to switch languages--just a moment
<katzenjammer> cedega>wine?
<guillaume_> <bazhang> thank you so much
<bod_> katzenjammer, try      asoundconf list              aain for me
<xukun> complete_looney, I'm looking for something that can stream famous TV channels like BBC, M6, Canal+, not only the free one
<bod_> again
<katzenjammer> bod_, nothing returned again
<sofiankrt> donkey: you should see some blue bars to indicate your connectivity in the top panel. Can you connect to the internet wirelessly?
<xukun> complete_looney, and without needing a tv card
<bod_> katzenjammer, then i dont think i can help im afraid,.,. im not sure what to do,. but im not really that ood at missing devices,.,.asks the room about it,..,.sorry
<sofiankrt> xukun: and for free!
<complete_looney> xukun: google for tv torrent and you might find something, but I can't really help you there. I don't think any tv stations are broadcasting over the internet.
<LoLLo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bod_> xukun, if you do that, il marry you
<sofiankrt> **testing, testing
<donkey> im wirelessly now
<katzenjammer> bod_, ok thank you very much :) but... there is a way to delete every alsa driver i have and install it from the beginning?
<sofiankrt> it's not working
<katzenjammer> bod_, maybe it works
<donkey> sofiankart: im wirelessly now
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok, go to the terminal, please
<bod_> katzenjammer, try           alsa -replace
<donkey> kk
<bod_> no
<bod_> katzenjammer,  alsa --replace
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to see the download status which is running as a background process?
<katzenjammer> bod_, damn... command not found...
<katzenjammer> bod_, so my alsa driver arent there yet
<sofiankrt> donkey: type iwconfig
<bod_> katzenjammer, alsamixer --replace
<bod_> katzenjammer, no that means  'alsa' isnt a command
<donkey> ok
<donkey> sofiankrt: ok
<complete_looney> anyway, (to repeat myself) does anyone have any suggestions about why gdmgreeter wants to use all my cpu. I can't see anything obvious in any log files.
<sofiankrt> donkey: pastebin your output, please
<lawrence> hi
<bazhang> env LANG=de_DE gnucash %f guillame try that but change de to en in the terminal
<katzenjammer> bod_, invalid option
<donkey> sofiankrt: lo        no wireless extensions.
<donkey> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<donkey> eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"linksys"
<donkey>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0C:41:6F:CE:C6
<donkey>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm
<sofiankrt> !paste | donkey
<FloodBot1> donkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> donkey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<donkey>           Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<bod_> !pastebin > donkey      please read pm from ubotu
<signtist> hello
<katzenjammer> bod_, "alsamixer: invalid option -- -" with alsamixer --replace
<MrMist> Anyone here who's running Maya2008 on Gibbon? I'm having big problems
<bod_> ok
<Falgor> is it easy and safe and not exploding to install windows beside ubuntu?
<Falgor> on a separate partition of course.
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to see the download status which is running as a background process?
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok, now type ifconfig, and pastebin your output (don't paste it here)
<bod_> katzenjammer, i cant remember,.,.sorry,.,. adress the questions to the whole channel, youll get better results
<bazhang> http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/FAQ#Q:_I_want_to_use_GnuCash_in_my_own_language from here guillaume_
<sn0> Falgor if you install win first, then ubuntu you will have 0 problems :) if you do it the other way around windows will wipe the bootrecord (mbr) but you can still recover it using the ubuntu cd
<donkey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57323/
 * bod_ wonders if anyone wants a cookie
<katzenjammer> bod_, thank you for the time bod :)
<FailCake> Hi, the wireless connection has WPA, it asks for the key and I put it in, it says 100% connetion (full bars), yet still I can't get on the Internet, what could be wrong?
<InsideJ> hi
<Falgor> sn0 so I dont have to update all my packages?
<bod_> katzenjammer, no probs,. sorry i could help more,.,.;~)
<InsideJ> Who is the best web hacker?
<bod_> me
<InsideJ> in the world
<InsideJ> you
<InsideJ> bob
<InsideJ> hi bob
<bod_> yes
<sn0> Falgor explaoin please
<InsideJ> kk
<bod_> bod
<FloodBot1> InsideJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> stop InsideJ
<Falgor> sn0 what do you mean by recover?
<Falgor> recovery of the boot record?
<InsideJ> Could you tell me how to start to learn Webhacking?
<donkey> sofiankart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57324/
<selim> kann mir jemand von euch helfen meinen vpn pptpclient zum laufen zu bringen
<sn0> Falgor you only need to recover grub/ the mbr if you install windows after installing ubuntu
<InsideJ> bod
<selim> ich versuchs gradem mit dem nm-applet und dem networkmanager
<bazhang> !de > selim
<bod_> InsideJ, certainly --                 RTFM!!!!!
<sofiankrt> FailCake: can you connect to the internet by connecting your computer to the router?
<katzenjammer> bod_, last thing... what you think about marking alsa for re-install from synaptic?
<Falgor> sn0, so a piece of cake, basically?
<guillaume_> what would be the english version of : env LANGUAGE=fr_FR
<complete_looney> Falgor; windows clobbers the bit on the disk that ubuntu uses to start itself
<bod_> katzenjammer, god plan
<Xman> InsidJ: webHacking is illegal.
<sn0> Falgor if you do it that way, then you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to recover the bootloader, but just install ubuntu last and you will have no problems :)
<InsideJ> illegal
<selim> oh sorry wrong language
<bazhang> guillame just replace fr_FR with en_EN
<InsideJ> But i just wanna do PT
<FailCake> No, even wired doesn't work and I'm positive that it isn't a problem with the router
<Creationist> I'm trying to get wireless working on my neighbor's laptop and have found some guides, but they all require internet access from the laptop.  Obviously, the laptops wireless access doesn't work, but neither does using my wired internet... I connect the cable and nothing.
<Falgor> sn0 I already have ubuntu
<guillaume_> <bazhang> thanks
<Xman> InsidJ: PT??
<bazhang> np
<Falgor> but since C&C generals doesnt work...
<guillaume_> what is the first one and the last on
<InsideJ> yep
<InsideJ> pentest
<selim> I meant can someone help me to debug my pptpclient connection I try to establish one with nm-applet an networkmanager
<sofiankrt> FailCake: call your ISP, check that you have an internet connection
<bazhang> !ot > InsideJ
<donkey> sofiankart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57324/
<InsideJ> Yes
<FailCake> haha?
<signtist> please forgive what may be a stupid newbie question... I'm using 5.10... trying to install software... at this point, specifically Firestarter... have tried to do so via the Add Applications method & w/ the Synaptic Package Manager... sometimes I get the password request... I enter my password and nothing... I checked the FAQ's...  no mention... am I making a stupid newbie mistake or is 5.10 damaged in some way... sorry to be so long winde
<signtist> d... thanks in advance.
<selim> but somehow it won't work
<Falgor> and I dont wanna subscribe to anything.
<selim> I can't find the reason
<bod_> InsideJ, learn html, c++ c# and then get some glasses, then alot of virus while searching the internet for tutorials
<LoLLo> some programs like Encarta encyclopedia needs only Windows xp to be runned ? i've tried to use wine but it says that that program needs windows xp updated ... is there a solution for this program or there's no way ?
<Xman> InsidJ: what is a PenTest
<sofiankrt> donkey: hmm... can you connect in windows?
<donkey> yup
<InsideJ> Thank you bod
<bod_> np
<bazhang> signtist: that version is no longer supported--please upgrade to a more recent version
<katzenjammer> reboot
<InsideJ> What is the some glasses?
<katzenjammer> see you later
<sofiankrt> donkey: one minute please
<donkey> sofiankart: ok
<lawrence> hi
<sofiankrt> donkey: can you also pastebin the output for iwconfig for me?
<signtist> bazhang... same problem... can't upgrade because I can't get the add apps or synaptic to work
<lawrence> i need help in installing rt61 driver
<bod_> InsideJ, spectacles
<lawrence> kindly send me a MS
<lawrence> PM
<InsideJ> here is quite funny
<bazhang> signtist: do you have an internet connection?
<Xman> InsideJ: if u want any ebooks on internet security then go to http://www.ebookee.com and get free ebooks
<InsideJ> how can i chat to only one person?
<bazhang> InsideJ: this is not a chat channel please stop
<donkey> sofiankart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57325/
<LoLLo> some programs like Encarta encyclopedia needs only Windows xp to be runned ? i've tried to use wine but it says that that program needs windows xp updated ... is there a solution for this program or there's no way ?
<InsideJ> What is that?
<signtist> bazhang... of course, we're speaking... ;)
<bod_> !ot | InsideJ
<ubotu> InsideJ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guillaume_> <bazhang>  thanks again
<bazhang> signtist then go to www.ubuntu.com and download the latest version
<lawrence> i was able to untar the rt61-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz file but i dont know what's next in terminal
<InsideJ> Sorry..
<bazhang> guillaume_: did it work?
<erUSUL> lawrence: the rt61 driver comes with ubuntu no need to install it /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko
<Creationist> I'm trying to get wireless working on my neighbor's laptop and have found some guides, but they all require internet access from the laptop.  Obviously, the laptops wireless access doesn't work, but neither does using my wired internet... I connect the cable and nothing.
<InsideJ> this is the first time for me
<LoLLo> can someone answer me ? Oo
<Xman> InsideJ: this channel is for disscusing ubuntu problms if u wanna have chat fun go to some other channel
<gangadjinn> anyone here having a problem when speaking using Teamspeak you get a squicy sound in the other end... like a high pitch sound.... people say I have that....
<InsideJ> i also belong to Linux lap in University
<signtist> bazhang... forgive me... I guess I'm not being clear (stupid newbie)... I can't download anything
<lawrence> hi erUSUL
<bazhang> LoLLo: you can ask in #winehq
<bod_> InsideJ, try settling in over here #ubuntu-offtopic
<guillaume_> yea I had to call it this way: env LANGUAGE=fr_FR gnucash
<xukun> bod_, what do you think about this: http://zattoo.com/about
<guillaume_> it load right away
<sofiankrt> donkey: hang on
<InsideJ> but i usually use the Fedora
<erUSUL> LoLLo: maybe changin the emulated version of windows in winecfg does the trick
<donkey> sofiankart: alright
<lawrence> for some reason it's not in the synaptic package mngr
<crashoweride> RAGAZZI DATEMI IL CANALE DI UBUNTU IN ITALIANO
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<LoLLo> baz is it a channel   ... ?   /join ... ???
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to see the download status which is running as a background process?
<erUSUL> lawrence: it comes in the kernel deb package
<bazhang> !it | crashoweride
<ubotu> crashoweride: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lawrence> i see
<bod_> xukun, me want it me want it how does me get it?
<InsideJ> quit
<bazhang> LoLLo: yes exactly, also check out their appdb for what works in wine
<erUSUL> lawrence: try 'sudo modprobe rt61pci'
<lawrence> so is it okay to see wlan0 instead of ra0 ?
<signtist> bazhang... if I could download anything I wouldn't be asking why I can't download anything... if you see what I mean... :)
<erUSUL> lawrence: yes wlan0 is the iface name now (i have a rt2500)
<sofiankrt> donkey: try        sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<LoLLo> huge advice baz thx
<bod_> signtist, download limit?
<Xman> Pici: r u there???
<lawrence> i see
<bazhang> signtist: you can connect but not download?
<sofiankrt> donkey: after you insert your ubuntu cd
<lawrence> the problem is
<signtist> explain, please?
<Pici> Xman: Yes.
<lawrence> after some time i get disconnected from my wifi connection
<xukun> bod_, it depends where you live
<bod_> xukun, england
<signtist> no... I can't get a connection...
<Xman> Pici: can u tell me how to see the download status which is running as a background process?
 * bod_ crosses fingers
<donkey> sofiankart: im running off an install Ubuntu. DO i need to put in the CD now? and then do it?
<Pici> Xman: Download status of what?
<katzenjammer> hi
<sofiankrt> donkey: yes you do
<signtist> i get to the "enter password" window... I do so... and nothing happens
<bazhang> signtist: you cant get a connection then how can you chat here ;]
<bod_> Pici, i love ur stats,.,. im only beaten by the bot !!! woot!! ;~)
<sofiankrt> bazhang: good question!
<signtist> sorry... badly phrased...
<phlax>  hi there - im trying to get realtime scheduling working with jack. I am using the latest -rt kernel, i have realtime-lsm installed, i have modified my /etc/security/limits.conf file, i have an audio group, my user is in the audio group, but i still cannot get jack to start with realtime scheduling. Anyone got any ideas why?
<donkey> sofiankart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57326/
<Pici> bod_: keep it in offtopic :)
<signtist> it's sorta the same thing u asked me...
<katzenjammer> my audio stopped working
<signtist> let me try again...
<katzenjammer> someone can help me?
<bazhang> sofiankrt: what I wondered myself ;]
<sofiankrt> lol
<donkey> sofiankart: it said the same thing after i put in the CD
<Xman> Pici: i want to put a download in the background and after putting it in back i wanna see its download percentage, then how will i do that?
<bazhang> ask away katzenjammer
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok,        sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<LoLLo> can u link me an update list of the programs supported by wine ?
<LoLLo> updated*
<Pici> Xman: I dont know, sorry.
<katzenjammer> bazhang, what do you mean with "ask away"? sorry for my english skills :
<Xman> Pici: actually i wanna know can we put a background process in foreground
<bod_> katzenjammer, he mean yes
<lawrence> and gutsy seems to be unstable compared to feisty when it comes to rt61
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/ LoLLo
<katzenjammer> ah ok
<bazhang> katzenjammer: err sorry please ask your question ;]
<donkey> sofiankrt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57327/
<LoLLo> yeee thx
<erUSUL> !who | lawrence
<ubotu> lawrence: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<signtist> i click on  Add Applications or Synaptic Package Mgr... the password window asks for my password... I enter my password... the window closes... I then expect to be connected (?) to something... but instead nothing happens...
<bod_> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<katzenjammer> bazhang, yesterday my audio worked fine. today i started out ubuntu and found it not working at all. the speaker icon on the top bar is signed with a X and i cant do anything
<sofiankrt> donkey: alright, great. try launching it with ndiswrapper-common
<Pici> Xman: fg
<balbir> I have set up one vnc server on the linux box, now I need to check whether is is working or not ? though caommand line how can I check, ps show it is running
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<selim> no one here who uses pptp vpn connections to a windows server system?
<Kate_mins> hello, does someone recommend me on good graphic ssh file transfer software?
<balbir> but I want to check whether it accept the connection
<bazhang> katzenjammer: open a terminal and type alsamixer and make sure it is not muted
<donkey> sofiankrt: where is that program?
<Xman> Pici: i this a command like "&"
<bod_> bazhang, also here is a link to katzenjammer's output of lsusb && lspci -- http://pastebin.com/m7ced8d66 -- and asoundconf list  shows he has no sound device
<balbir> Kate_mins: try win_scp
<Xman> Pici: is this a command like "&"
<sofiankrt> donkey: just type in the terminal             ndiswrapper-common
<xukun> bod_, go here and sign up: http://zattooblog.wordpress.com/2007/04/20/zattoo-launches-in-dk-and-pilots-in-uk/
<bazhang> signtist: can you surf the web?
<katzenjammer> bazhang, alsamixer does not work. it returns "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<donkey> says command not found
<katzenjammer> ah, ty bod_ for pasting it :P
<donkey> i coppied and pasted what you said ndiswrapper-common
<bod_> xukun, it works for english people? yay!!!!! cheers dude, but i dont watch tv,..,.thinkin bout it,.
<bod_> katzenjammer, no probs ;~)
<erUSUL> Xman: try the fg and bg bash builtins as well as Crtl+z
<sofiankrt> ok, see if you can find it under system > preferences (or administration
<signtist> bazhang... sure... I just can't get to the Universe Repository
<donkey> nope
<Kate_mins> balbir: can you write me the terminal command in order to download this win_scp ? (i am new to Ubuntu)
<xukun> bod_, so that means we are not going to marry after all ;)
<Xman> erUSUL: u mean manual pages for fg and bg
<helyot12> test
<bazhang> signtist can you get to www.ubuntu.com ?
<alc861> hello i compiled the newest alsa but doesnt fix my sound
<roddersg> i have 2 NICs on my system, how do i specifically identify each one i.e. eth0 = 3com eth1= intel, is there a proggie that I can run?
<balbir> Kate_mins: ohh sorry that is for windows
<signtist> bazhang... been there...
<sofiankrt> donkey: what about under applications > system tools?
<leeping2008> Hi there, I'm running a small DHCP server, how do I find out what client IP's are connected to my server?
<lawrence> erUSUL the problem is  after some time i get disconnected from my wifi connection and gutsy seems to be unstable compared to feisty when it comes to rt61. Is there a known fix for this?
<cl3ns> hi everyone
<bod_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> alc861: did you do alsa 15 or 16
<bazhang> signtist: can you download files from that site?
<donkey> i dont even have system tools
<_Apollo_> hi
<donkey> sofiankrt: i dont even have system tools
<alc861> what do you meamn Jack_Sparrow
 * bod_ thinks bazhang is on a long journy
<Kate_mins> can someone recommend me on good graphic software for ssh file transfer ? (ubuntu)
<Xman> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> alc861: Which alsa version did you use.. you said newest.. you should use the one that ends in 15 not 16
<alc861> 16
<alc861> ok
<bazhang> signtist: you still want help?
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok, go to system > administration > synaptic
<ubuntu> hello
<signtist> of course, any that you can offer will be most gratefully appreciated.
<donkey> sofiankrt: kk im there
<sofiankrt> if I installed kde-desktop, will get 4.0?
<sofiankrt> will I*
<gnomy> i have a problem
<bazhang> signtist then please answer my question--can you download files from that site?
<bazhang> sofiankrt: ask in #kubuntu-kde4 ;]
<gnomy> thr nvida driver causes my monitor to say out of range
<ArthurArchnix> Ok.. I've added some commands to /etc/rc.local, because I want these commands to be run everytime the computer boots up, but when it boots it's giving me an error saying "!/bin/sh not found. I removed the -e from the line, but still, no good. Can someone take a look at this for me.. I've also confirmed that /etc/rc.local is executable. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57329/
<sofiankrt> donkey: search for ndiswrapper-utils
<sofiankrt> bazhang: thx
<lawrence>  erUSUL: the problem is  after some time i get disconnected from my wifi connection and gutsy seems to be unstable compared to feisty when it comes to rt61. Is there a known fix for this?
<gnomy> how do i turn of the nvida i driver if i cant log in ?
<ArthurArchnix> bah... never mind. I don't have an eth2
<ArthurArchnix> Stupid me
<gnomy> can i do it in recovery mode ?
<signtist> my apologies, bazhang... I thought that I did answer it... I can get to anywhere... I just can't get the Add Apps or Synaptic to work...
<donkey> sofiankrt: ok i downloaded it
<jlilly> having some issues getting my static ip to work. I have everything set up to what /should/ work... I'm just not able to ping the gateway. Any thoughts?
<citybird> gnomy: press alt F2 to goto console mode
<gnomy> im on live cd now
<citybird> you can log in text only and disable or enable graphics on boot
<leeping2008> Anyone? How to display DHCP clients that are connected to my server? :)
<roddersg> i have 2 NICs on my system, how do i specifically identify each one i.e. eth0 = 3com eth1= intel, is there a proggie that I can run?
<_Apollo_> How come that irc.ubuntu.com links to freenode? O_o
<sofiankrt> donkey: now look for it in system > administration (or preferences)
<LoLLo> guys to have the cube effect i must install only compiz ? ? ? ?
<alc861> lsmod says me module hda intel is loaded
<bazhang> signtist:  you need to pay close attention please--go to www.ubuntu.com and download the iso file for ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon and save it to your hard drive
<Pici> _Apollo_: Is that a problem?
<signtist> if I can download by doing an end run around AddApps or Synaptic I will try it that way... possible?
<roddersg> leeping2008, look at /var/lib/dhcpd/dhcp.leases
<signtist> will do
<erUSUL> lawrence: no that i know of sorry :| i use custom kernels and have found no problems
<donkey> sofiankrt: what is the name of the program?
<_Apollo_> Pici: No, I'm just wondering. What's the use of having your own domain, if it is freenode?
<bazhang> signtist: yes using firefox
<sofiankrt> can I make an .iso image of a cd I have?
<sofiankrt> donkey: ndiswrapper-utils
<roddersg> sofiankrt, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myfile.iso
<donkey> sofiankrt: nope still not there
<erUSUL> lawrence: maybe using this drivers you get a better stability http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<bazhang> sofiankrt: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<sofiankrt> donkey: sorry, wireless windows drivers, or something
<Pici> _Apollo_: I believe that Ubuntu dontates a server to Freenode...
<gnomy> apollo becuase feenode is a group of servers
<erUSUL> lawrence: dunno if you are familiar with compiling drivers....
<signtist> yes, bazhang... i use firefox
<Pici> _Apollo_: Its just a name anyway
<_Apollo_> oic, ty
<sofiankrt> roddersg: thanks
<sofiankrt> bazhang: thanks
<LoLLo> guys to have the cube effect i must install only compiz ? ? ? ?
<lawrence> erUSUL: i havent learned compiling drivers :)
<donkey> sofiankrt: still nothing
<PriceChild> LoLLo, compiz is installed by default.
<bazhang> signtist go to that site and download the latest iso file from that site--- www.ubuntu.com
<signtist> ok
<sofiankrt> but suppose I have a cd with multiple linuxes, can I just make an iso of one linux distro only?
<bod_> LoLLo, you need     compiz-config-settings manager
<sofiankrt> donkey: you sure you install ndiswrapper-utils?
<bazhang> lollo you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<donkey> yup
<LoLLo> guys to have the cube effect i must install only compiz ? ? ? ?  --- i've ubuntu 7.10 and with the max graphical options it doesn't work
<donkey> sofiankrt: do you think its because i dont have system tools?
<LoLLo> ok i type that ....
<bod_> LoLLo, #compiz-fusion
<LoLLo> uhm ok lol thx
<danand_> roddersg - take a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. I had a similar thing with naming of /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd to /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrom1.
<bazhang> LoLLo: I answered your question why are you still asking?
<sofiankrt> donkey: no, it should be under system > administration
<LoLLo> sry :(
<roddersg> ok
<donkey> cant find it i double check and i installed it
<katzenjammer> bazhang, any idea?
<roddersg> danand_, thanks, didn't think of that, i used those rules to determine numbering
<mattgyver83> Hi room, is there a way to force a startup program to launch on a different workspace?
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok, what do you get if you           sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils               (with the cd inside)?
<LoLLo> sudo apt get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<LoLLo>  ---> Oo ?? what's wrong ?
<bazhang> katzenjammer: what sound card do you have? should be listed in lspci
<Fiskejohn> Hallo guys  :) I have a problem with my ipod anyone using ipod on Ubuntu that can guide me thrugh some stuff ?
<bazhang> LoLLo: you need the apt-get
<LoLLo> ok i try now
<katzenjammer> bazhang, Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)       (it should be a realtek integrated one)
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: with amarok or rhythm box or what
<sofiankrt> Fiskejohn: I never tried an ipod on linux, but I've heard that Amarok handles it pretty well, you can get it by                 sudo apt-get install amarok
<donkey> sofiankrt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57330/
<bazhang> katzenjammer: is is possible there are two sound cards on that system--that one and the realtek?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ive installed Amarok and it was syncing and useing my ipods capacility but there were no songs on it?
<Stoffer> Fiskejohn, other apps that are supposed to work with ipods are gtkpod and rhythmbox, but imo they don't work very well, so try amarok first
<LoLLo> bazhang ok, now it's all activated by default or i must change some settings ?
<Fiskejohn> sofiankrt: I have Amarok :)
<LoLLo> in the menu ?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: this is the new nano?
<katzenjammer> bazhang, no.. i just have that realtek integrated on mainboard (nvidia chipset)
<sofiankrt> donkey: hmm... that's weird.... ok, try               cd /media/
<sofiankrt> donkey: and tell me what you get?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: No its a Ipod clasic 80 GB
<sofiankrt> Fiskejohn: isn't it just awesome?
<bazhang> LoLLo: advanced desktop settings manager
<Fiskejohn> sofiankrt: Amarok ?
<donkey> donkey@donkey-laptop:~$  cd /media/
<donkey> donkey@donkey-laptop:/media$
<sofiankrt> Fiskejohn: yeah!
<sofiankrt> donkey: yeah that's alright, now                 ls
<signtist> bazhang... I'm gonna have to run... will return when download is complete... thanks for your help...
<Fiskejohn> sofiankrt: Its a nice program but unfortunetly it would not sync my ipod correctly :(
<donkey> donkey@donkey-laptop:/media$ ls
<donkey> cdrom  cdrom0
<Sarge> Hey guys, i got a problem, i installed Ubuntu for the ps3, install went fine and ran perfect, but i had to change the resolution in xorg.conf and kboot.cfg
<sofiankrt> Fiskejohn: Ah, well. you can't win them all
<Fiskejohn> Stoffer:: Indeed
<LoLLo> ok and in preferences - aspect - visive effects ?
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok, now                  ls cdrom0
<katzenjammer> bazhang, yesterday, in the volume control gui, there were 2 choises: the nvidia one, flagged as alsa, and the realtek one, flagged as OSS
<Fiskejohn> sofiankrt: Well you have a point, but its just becouse i want this ipod to work you know ?
<donkey> ok
<Sarge> i made a mistake with the resolution, and saved it, now i can't boot into it, my monitor won't support that resolution
<sofiankrt> Fiskejohn: yeah
<donkey> sofiankrt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57331/
<Notscape> Sarge: log in virtual console !
<xukun> how can I see which packages apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras installs?
<Stoffer> I'm running fsck on an external hard drive:  Error reading block 1441 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>? yes"  That was a correct decision, right?
<Fiskejohn> But well does anyone know how to put songs into my ipod, and make them playable :) My problem is i can't see the songs but they are useing my capacility
<sofiankrt> donkey: ok, now go back to synaptic, and check that             ndiswrapper-utils            is installed
<Stoffer> but I should hit "yes" for "Force rewrite" too?
<Notscape> Sarge: log in a virtual console !
<sofiankrt> Fiskejohn: your songs are of which format?
<Fiskejohn> sofiankrt: mp3 files
<SargeXP> i try and change the files from kboot, but i get "Read-Only File System"
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: did you mount the ipod via amarok? open amarok then plug in the device and you should see something about mount device top left of front amarok window
<donkey> sofiankrt: yes its installed
<SargeXP> may somebody help me with this issue, please ?
<bazhang> katzenjammer: and which one did you choose?
<sofiankrt> donkey: I've one last idea. go to system > preferences > main menu
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah i did mount my ipod correctly and it is adding songs to my ipod. But i can't find them when iam on my ipod.
<katzenjammer> bazhang, i had the possibility to choose one or the other withoud problems. all worked in both cases
<donkey> sofiankrt, ok
<sofiankrt> SargeXP: in which directories are these files?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: if i browse the ipod via system i can see all the songs are in ipod_Control
<katzenjammer> bazhang, now i cant open the volume control gui anymore
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you transferred them how? by putting them in the transfer list? and then hitting transfer?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah exacly
<SargeXP> -- /etc/kboot.conf && /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<storm-zen> what is the application that ubuntu uses for a screensaver named?  I have a custom perl script that plugs into a series of scripts that I use for tracking time that needs to be able to monitor output from the screensaver.  xscreensaver provides this capability... does the default screensaver do this as well?
<sofiankrt> donkey: now go all the way down to administration (check system, if it's unchecked)
<sofiankrt> SargeXP: ok, can you ls -l these directories in the terminal, please?
<SargeXP> one second
<donkey> im at administration what exactly do you want to know if it is checked?
<bazhang> katzenjammer: can you get back to that choice and choose the other option
<danand_> xukun - you can do a simulation of apt-get install ie sudo apt-get -s install ubuntu-restricted-extras. This should show you the packages that would be installed by that command
<donkey> sofiankrt: cause everything is check in it
<katzenjammer> bazhang, no, cause i cant open the panel
<sofiankrt> donkey: at the panel on the right, go all the way down, you should see Windows Wireless Drivers
<Administrator__> hi
<xukun> danand_, thanks again
<bazhang> katzenjammer: the icon in the panel--try right clicking on it still no effect?
<storm-zen> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Administrator__> if i want to be able to upgrade to (instead of freshly install) future ubuntu versions,
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah exacly
<Administrator__> should i download the default iso or the Alternate ISO?
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<donkey> sofiankrt: still dont see thazT
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: and when you turn on your ipod you have zero songs on it--is that correct
<robn> both end in the same result, Administrator__
<danand_> xukun - np
<sofiankrt> donkey: sorry, I have no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator__: what hardware do you have?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Thats correct, i can't browse my songs on my ipod
<bazhang> Administrator__: depends on your system really
<j_> is there a progrqam to use iso like daemon tool?
<Administrator__> pc
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: and you read that link I gave you earlier I suppose
<donkey> can we ask someone else?
<katzenjammer> bazhang, right click menu pops up, but if i click "open volume control" it gives "No GStreamer plugin or volume control disp found"
<SargeXP> ok, they are both, -rw-r--r--
<Jack_Sparrow> Administrator__: If you dont mind a text based installer and dont need to try and run a livecd for evaluation.. the alt would be my choice
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah the wiki link?
<bazhang> j_: use iso--mount view write or what
<robn> j_: you want to mount the iso?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: yeah did you read the wiki
<j_> robn yea
<Administrator__> i also have a problem with the vmlinuz running from grub
<sofiankrt> donkey: maybe someone in this channel knows
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah i did
<Administrator__> when ubuntu's hd-media installer "vmlinuz" is detecting my hard disks,
<robn> j_: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test <-----obviously tweak it for your filenames/needs
<Administrator__> it always say "float point overflow"
<sofiankrt> SargeXP: I don't know if this will help, but try to              cd these directories                then               chmod 755 *
<donkey> i have a question. I put UBUNTU on my computer (sony vaio) and i have the wireless internet. Whenever i resart my computer i always have to go to System>Admin>Network and change the Manual configuration to WPA2 Personal where it says Password type..... Is there any way i can get it where i dont have to do that anymore???
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: this is very odd--I have several models of ipod including that one and they all work with ubuntu gutsy
<SargeXP> ok, let me try.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Upgrading to at least libgpod 0.6.0 may solve your problems. Otherwise, have a look at the Gtkpod wiki or follow these steps
<sofiankrt> SargeXP: actually, it's sudo chmod 755 *
<krim> donkey: Did you try searching for the name of your laptop on the Ubuntu forums?
<bazhang> donkey: you dont want to add the password--too much trouble is that it
 * jamesrdorn turns on his metallica Black album DVD w/ full 5.1 surround
<sofiankrt> ***testing
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I have downloadet libgpod form source forge, but i don't know how to install. Do you think libgpod is a requrement ?
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: Are you running under wubi ?
<sofiankrt> how do you do this:          ***jamesrdorn turns on his metallica Black album DVD w/ full 5.1 surround
<donkey> bazhang, i didnt add the password it just asks password type and if i do WPA Personal it doesnt work but when i do WPA2 Personal it does
<donkey> Jack, wubi?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: not sure as I have never had to follow that wiki--by the time I started using the ipods with ubuntu gutsy it was already fixed
<jamesrdorn> sofiankrt: find a site for irc commands... that one happend to be "/me turns on his...."
<donkey> krim. no i havent what is the link please?
<different_realit> i did some modules update a guy told me in #alsa so that i could see some options of alsamix  but now I cannot boot :x
<robn> j_, i beleive there is also some software to do it called AcetoneISO or something
 * sofiankrt likey!
<bazhang> donkey and the problem is you dont want to use wpa2 is that it
<sofiankrt> cool!
<sofiankrt> ok, I really have to go
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So you don't know what i can do ?
<katzenjammer> bazhang, maybe i should re-install ubuntu? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: Yes.. wubi as in not a normal hard drive install.
<SargeXP> It tells me that all the files are of Read-Only File System
<sofiankrt> sorry SargeXP, try to change the user to your username, and the group to your group
<j_> robn can i find that in add/remove
<donkey> no its that when i restart my computer i have to reconfigure my wirless for it to work
<sofiankrt> SargeXP: and make sure you're working on ext3
<sofiankrt> but I got to go
<donkey> jack. how do i tell if its wubi
<bazhang> katzenjammer: nah that is likely not necessary--there are some actual people who know things about sound--just not me ;[
<krim> donkey: ubuntuforums.org or you could search from google by doing site:ubuntuforums.org yourlaptop yourproblem. Chances are someone has had the same problem so the solution might be there. Good luck
 * danand_ has been wondering about that too
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well thanks alot for you time :)
<storm-zen> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: that is very odd let me google for a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: wubi-cdboot.exe        is in the post you put up.. How did you install ubuntu
<katzenjammer>  bazhang oh ok ;)
<Skiessi> tell me some multiplayer 2d games
<donkey> i installed from a live cd
<katzenjammer> anyone can help me? my audio stopped working today
<krim> Skiessi: Freeciv?
<Skiessi> not turn-based
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<TravellingSalesM> hi guys, is there anyway to restrict a user to his home directory ONLY?
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: Did you boot to the livecd or did you do it from inside windows
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Thanks alot mate :)
<donkey> boot to the live cd then istalled
<krim> Skiessi: Does it have to be free software?
<donkey> i did a partition. Also i typed in wubi-cdboot.exe in the terminal and it said it wasnt found
<Skiessi> yeah
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Maybe i do something wrong but i can't see what :(
<robn> j_, possibly, i dont know, have a look in synaptic package manager
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: did you set your iPod to the correct version in Amarok?
<SargeXP> sofiankrt: Thanks for you help, i'm just going to reinstall it, less work, been at it for 4-5 hours now.
<Skiessi> or not completely
<ajdebe> can anybody help me to set up OpenVPN server
<ajdebe> ????
<ajdebe> ????
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: WOuld you mind posting the results from sudo fdisk -l
<krim> Skiessi: There's a fun little game called Soldat which apparently runs just fine in Wine
<storm-zen> "man" is broken.  Tells me: "man: invalid option -- F" .. but /usr/bin/man works.  What "man" is it trying to access?
<Jack_Sparrow> ajdebe: Please dont do that
<j_> robn can't find it
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well i suppose i dident ? Can you explain how?
<ajdebe> why
<Skiessi> that BatlleEye linux-gaming-prevention system didn't work last time I tried
<Freon> hello
<KRF> storm-zen, try `which man`
<donkey> jack. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57334/
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: can you access the computer presently?
<robn> j_, what version of ubuntu you using?
<storm-zen> KRF: It returns /usr/bin/man, which is the one that works.
<KRF> storm, then it should be exactly the same
<j_> 7.04
<bazhang> aha
<j_> robn 7.04
<Memorex> where i can download linux ubuntu?
<storm-zen> ( KRF, Then you can understand my befuddlement. :) )
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: My computer? Well yeah i am useing it right now :) ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cliebow> Mem
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> What tools does Ubuntu provide to low-level query the SMBus?
<katzenjammer> anyone can help me? my audio stopped working today
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: can you insert the iPod?
<robn> j_, there is a package for 7.10 which you could try but no guarantees, may be easier to mount it via the commandline
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Its already connected :)
<Memorex> please give me directed link ;[
<j_> robn how i use this $ sudo mount -o loop -t /media/M4A1/hardy-desktop-i386.iso /dev/cdrom
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: do you see the drop down menu that asks you to identify the iPod model/name?
<j_> robn is that correct?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: IN amarok ?
<Jack_Sparrow> katzenjammer: My guess would be that you will end up recompiling alsa... please use the one ending in 15 not the latest 16
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye
<ajdebe> How to configure OpenVPN Admin ???????
<Jack_Sparrow> Memorex: To which version..
<KRF> ajdebe, one "?" is enough
<ajdebe> anybody
<Fiskejohn> Bazhang: once again where can i find the drop down menu ?
<katzenjammer> Jack_Sparrow, should i remove the existing alsa driver now?
<jamesrdorn> Man Electric Sheep is so neat =)
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: just a moment let me get my iPod ;]
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> katzenjammer: I dont think you need to do so.. but you can ask in #alsa ... that is where I get my info on that
<robn> j_, dont think so no
<Memorex> one version give me i dont speek english very good i`m bulgarian
<donkey> jack. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57334/
<robn> j_, create a directory to mount to with "sudo mkdir /media/isomount"
<Toooommi> is there a way to specify the port of the irc server I want to connect to?
<Toooommi> in xchat
<Flannel> !bg | Memorex
<ubotu> Memorex: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<j_> robn so that created a folder whats next
<robn> j_, then use "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /media/M4A1/hardy-desktop-i386.iso /media/isomount"
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: That answered my question thanks
<robn> j_, now when you open the folder /media/isomount you should see the contents of the cd
<Flannel> Toooommi: yes (not that I know how), check in the server configuration.
<Toooommi> okay. thanks
<j_> robn alright it >,< works perfectly thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: Thanks, I could not remember the trigger for that
<eichhoernchen> hey ..i am a linux noob^^ so pls help me :) ..how can i install grub with the ubuntu live cd?
<Flannel> !grub | eichhoernchen, first link
<ubotu> eichhoernchen, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: sorry about that--been a while since I synched my iPod ;] ; over the left window there should be a window that shows collections, devices, etc--do you see that?
<donkey> Jack. so what do you think the problem is
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah i see :)
<robn> j_, no probs, have fun
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: and what does that window say when you are in the devices for your iPod
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: I came in late, didnt see the entire problem, something about encryption.. on wireless
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Media Decive Browser
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: he wants not to reconfigure the wpa2 every time he connects
<Indizierter> hallo
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Configure you media device and then click the connect button to accses you media device. drag an drop bla bla bla
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now go into settings and configure amarok
<donkey> well the whole thing is that when i try to use my wireless card after a reboot i have to go to the network preferences and change my wireless to WPA2 Personal (where it asks what type of password even though i dont have one)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I am there
<Indizierter> redet jemand deutsch a
<donkey> and also not sure if it matters i dont have the Blue bars i have 2 computers showing as my connection icon
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: I dont do much in wireless, the couple I have are locked to specific mac addresses.
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you need to correctly have amarok list the device or the songs will not show in the iPod as having been transferred--yours should be ipod (color) 80G classic
<zarnick> hello all, I need some help in adding the ubuntu box in a windows AD
<storm-zen> I need to monitor the status of the screensaver, when it locks and unlocks.  Is there a way to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: no network manager?
<donkey> oh alright well i guess i will just have to do it like that
<donkey> what you mean
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So how do i set amarok to detect my Ipod ? Or can i set it ?
<zarnick> I'm following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto , but I get stuck on the problem that says No logon server error
<zarnick> altough fixing like it says on the tutorial, doesn't help
<henky> hi guys
<zarnick> can someone help me?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: try this--safely remove your ipod--quit amarok then open amarok once more and connect the ipod mounting it via desktop or the way you normally do then identify it again
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: USe synaptic to see if you have network-manager installed  and one other question did you install wifi radar...  if not... dont
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: and this is the crucial bit--it has to be the model you have or the songs will not show in the iPod
<donkey> nope didnt install wifi radar
<blubb0r> wich g++-libary do i need if i want to use arrays??
<eichhoernchen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaushal> hi everyone
<donkey> jack. the 2 network managers installed are: network manager and network manager gnome
<Flannel> blubb0r: nothing special.  If you have build-essential, it'll all be there.
<cnStarz> my computer is stuck at the "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" screen.
<Fiskejohn>  bazhang: Well i guess mine is a Ipod Classic 80 GB (Black)
<cnStarz> screen just goes black and unrespsonive
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: hehe does it identify it correctly?
<cnStarz> is there a way to reverse the Envy nvidia install from the recovery console?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well it does not identify it at all ?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Do you think i can do this by manuel ?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: go to settings and make sure that it is set to ipod media device
<Kate_mins> hello, can someone give me link to guide how to set up static ip on ubuntu ?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So i go to configure and click the button "Media devices"
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey: I dont have an answer...
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: next to plugins should be a dropdown menu
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: Nope, one of the main reasons we cant help you after you run it
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I see
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Its set to apple ipod media device
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now close the settings window and make sure it is correctly identify at the top of the devices window
<bazhang> err identified
<cnStarz> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Can i tell you what stands there ?
<bazhang> cnStarz: you have borked your system with envy
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: envy and automatix do things that are almost impossible to undo without a reinstall
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: please do ;]
<cnStarz> Jack_Sparrow: great
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ipod at /dev/sdb1 (Mounted at /media/IPOD)
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg  set to vesa card and 1024 max res to get basic gui
<cnStarz> alrighty, i'll give that a try
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: Even if you get it to work for now.. a future update will ruin your day
<cnStarz> wait
<robn> cnStarz: second dash should be a space
<cnStarz> where do i put that?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  set to vesa card and 1024 max res to get basic gui
<cnStarz> right, but where do i put that?
<Andycasss> When i try to upload to my pure-ftpd server the speed drops to 0 after every 2-3 seconds. Im inside LAN so speeds should be 20 mbps, but instead i upload 60kb/s????? Im using -E -j -A -I 5 -4 -p 1500:2000 arguments
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: It is the drop down windue you talks about, isen't it ?
<cnStarz> do i go into recovery console?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<cnStarz> ah ok
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye, now close it
<cnStarz> i'll give it a go then, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: or at the black screen you can try ctrl-alt F2
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Amarok ? Shall i close Amarok ?
<Administrator__> i download these files: http://ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: no just the settings window--now the main window above devices what does it say
<ajdebe> How to configure OpenVPN Admin ???????
<Administrator__> and boot to them from grub
<balbir> what is the 2nd and 3rd column output of netstat -a
<Administrator__> they're on a FAT32 partition
<x-fak> hiffy, do you know how to change the default item for grub list?
<Administrator__> vmlinuz can run, but when it begins detecting my hard disk, it runs into a loop always displaying "float point overflow"
<Administrator__> any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well at the main window above devices it says Ipod at /dev/sdb1 (Mounted at /media/IPOD)
<kallepersson> Hi, while trying to record with Xvidcap, I get a loud audio noise... does anyone know why?
<burkmat> I'm pretty sure all the files scattered across my system ending in "~" are temp files created when I'm for instance editing a file (please, correct me if I'm wrong) > The problem seems to be that I keep dropping these all over the place. Is this due to terminating my processes in an ugly manner or is there something I can do about it?
<kallepersson> the recording points to /dev/dsp
<Administrator__> Jack_Sparrow: yes?
<kallepersson> is there any alternative to that?
<popey> kallepersson: recordmydesktop or istanbul?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-fak: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kallepersson> xvidcap
<popey> kallepersson: i was suggesting alternatives
<kallepersson> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | Administrator__:
<ubotu> Administrator__:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<x-fak> Jack_Sparrow, ok what then i should edit the line and add "default" ?
<kallepersson> thanks
<kulacs> sonebody speaks hungary?
<kallepersson> !hun | kulacs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ajdebe> How to configure OpenVPN Admin ???????
<Jack_Sparrow> x-fak: There are simple instructions at the top of that file or post it to the pastebin and I will show you
<Fiskejohn> Well at the main window above devices it says Ipod at /dev/sdb1 (Mounted at /media/IPOD)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well at the main window above devices it says Ipod at /dev/sdb1 (Mounted at /media/IPOD)
<Pici> !hungary | kulacs
<ubotu> kulacs: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<x-fak> ok Jack_Sparrow thanks i'm under windows right so i cant check, that's why i ask before
<alc861> i have still no sound
<alc861> tried alsa 14-16
<alc861> and with patch
<linuxnut> alc861: What's your kernel version
<alc861> and without
<alc861> do not work
<kulacs> kõszõnõm.
<willfrand> Hola
<willfrand> como estan
<Pici> !es | willfrand
<ubotu> willfrand: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<linuxnut> alc861: You can just type your text into one line.
<alc861> 2.6.22-14-generic
<willfrand> oh, here is in english, sorry
<linuxnut> alc861: And what's your sound card
<alc861> my name
<alc861> hda intel
<alc861> alc861
<storm-zen> what is the best way to switch to xscreensaver?
<storm-zen> ( preferably without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop, if that's still an issue in gutsy. )
<Jack_Sparrow> x-fak: first option in your grub list is 0 which is the default.. move what you want to the lop of the list or change 0 to the option you want as default
<alc861> i also tried from the ubuntu lenovo howto
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | alc861
<ubotu> alc861: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<x-fak> ok thank Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<alc861> sorry i type enter everytime auto
<linuxnut> alc861: Your problem may lie in some module breaking with the 2.6.22 kernel
<alc861> should i install a new kernel or an older one?
<linuxnut> alc861: Hold up. Did sound ever work with ubuntu?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well at the main window above devices it says Ipod at /dev/sdb1 (Mounted at /media/IPOD)baz
<Jack_Sparrow> alc861:  try /j #alsa  they are good at fixing those
<amenado> storm-zen-> is xscreensaver installed on yours?
<alc861> it has never worked, its a fresh install
<linuxnut> alc861: I mean with fiesty or any older version of ubuntu?
<storm-zen> amenado: Yes, I installed it.
<alc861> don`t know
<amenado> storm-zen-> and what is the issue?
<storm-zen> amenado: Is there a way to get it to run automatically?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: just a moment please--reading a long thread at ubuntuforums on this..
<ararat> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> alc861: did you do the sound troubleshooting page or the intelhda help page if it is hda
<storm-zen> amenado: Well, the issue was that gnome screensaver was being used, but now that it's uninstalled, I don't think it's going to be an issue anymore. :)
<amenado> storm-zen-> xscreensaver-command  -activate to test it,  xscreeensaver &  to run it in background
<alc861> Jack_Sparrow: yes i do there is a page for my lenovo laptop which i tried
<linuxnut> alc861: Alright. does this look similar to your problem?
<linuxnut> alc861: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139814
<storm-zen> amenado: I was also reading a thread that seemed to suggest that uninstalling it could take away ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't happen when I tried it, so no harm, no foul.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Thanks alot :) Sorry to disturb :D
<storm-zen> amenado: Thanks again.
<linuxnut> alc861: Actually, : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/148978
<alc861> yes it does
<nixnoob> how can i determine the max texture size of a video card?
<cnStarz> Jack_Sparrow: i tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" and it said that xserver-org was not installed
<linuxnut> alc861: Alright. Like I said it looks like the kernel broke the module. Follow the steps taken on those two bug report pages and see if it works.
<iooooor> How do I install apache2 on my ubuntu VPS?
<linuxnut> cnStarz: xserver-xorg
<x-fak> another question , do you know why vlc software is not setting the 5.1 sound on DVDs by default, instead of this, it's setting "stereo" ?
<cnStarz> OHHHHH
<Jack_Sparrow> cnStarz: xserver-xorg
<cnStarz> LOL ok, thanks
<cnStarz> im an idiot
<linuxnut> cnStarz: heh, happens.
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. write it down, it wont be the last time you use that command
<arschknacker1> arschknacker1
<alc861> i try thx
<norty> Is there an option to only report errors, not warnings, when compiling with gcc?
<linuxnut> x-fak: That might be a question for #vlc, not #ubuntu
<ivan__> where can i get help for my compiz??
<linuxnut> norty: You could send the output to a log file
<x-fak> i supposed it has to do with the alsa sound configuration, i dont know
<norty> yes but i want the errors reported to the terminal
<norty> only errors, not warnings
<linuxnut> norty: foo 2&> error.log
<amenado> norty what options do you currently use now?
<hischild> good day ... i need a pointer on how to get dual head working :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hischild> ty
<linuxnut> x-fak: I dunno about that. It autos to stereo for me, too. Not a big deal though, just have to set it to 5.1
<LjL> norty: -w
<norty> amenado, i dont use any options
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan__: what is the problem.. see also /j #Compiz
<norty> LjL, thanks!
<linuxnut> LjL: Is that a universal command or program specific?
<storm-zen> amenado: Ok.. Maybe a slight issue.  Just have two choices for screensavers.  Did I do something wrong?
<LjL> linuxnut: uh? it's a GCC option... most programs don't have a concept of "warnings" to begin with
<linuxnut> LjL: My bad. I missed the GCC bit somehow.
<LjL> norty: unasked for advice: warnings shouldn't be ignored. your code should not result in warnings being issue to begin with
<amenado> storm-zen-> i dont understand... did you look if it is use  /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<storm-zen> amenado: Now I don't understand.  But I'll look in /usr/share/backgrounds.  ( The two screensaver options I have are HyperTorus and XMatrix ).
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: first of all, lets try one more thing--try transferring over some music that is not there yet
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Can i try with one track only?
<arschknacker1> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bruum> Someone with wirless problem?? i have Linksys wirless adapter. Normaly im getting 400KB/sec downloading from ubuntu.com, when im trying afther i have installed ubuntu i got maximum 100KB/Sec... someone who can help me??
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye
<alc861> whats the name of the gnome panel mixer? i have deleted it
<bazhang> !info libgpod
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in gutsy
<amenado> storm-zen-> look around under advance if there are settings where it can point to a directory of your background jpegs
<squarebracket> is there a way to port scan only a specific range?
<bazhang> !find libgpod
<ubotu> Found: libgpod-dev, libgpod2, libgpod-common
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay its done :)
<ivan__> Jack_Sparrow, i cant see my window borders i can only use the metacity and everything was working fine 2 days ago
<bazhang> !info libgpod2
<ubotu> libgpod2 (source: libgpod): a library to read and write songs and artwork to an iPod. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-2 (gutsy), package size 177 kB, installed size 376 kB
<storm-zen> amenado: That will increase the number of screensavers?  ( I'm not sure that I'm effectively communicating my issue. )
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan__: So you just lost the window decorator..  dont fret..
<_Oz_> bruum: it's unlikely that ubuntu has anything to do with your d/l speed
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now disconnect the ipod safely and see if it shows up--then we have some other stuff to do if not
<_Oz_> bruum: it is more likely that network conditions changed since you installed
<amenado> storm-zen-> maybe i am not following your issue
<arschknacker1> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan__: Ask in compiz but it is something like compiuz --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> compiz
<bazhang> or compiz --replace ;]
<LjL> arschknacker1: could you stop that? thanks
<storm-zen> amenado: Ok.  Xscreensaver usually has 50+ screensavers to choose from.  It has 2 right now, though I installed both data packages I found in synaptic.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: The music still dont apper, but again it use my capacility :(
<Bruum> _0z_ : im sitting now with 1 laptop with windows, im getting 400 kb/sec there, on my station pc i only getting 100 kb/sec... and last day when i had windows installed on thise pc, i alsow got 400kb/sec
<Algalord> hello
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aha--that is what I feared--well the libgpod in gutsy is too old--we need the 0.6.0 and gutsy only has 0.5.2-2
<amenado> storm-zen-> i suggest peek under the advance  radio button, and it may show you where it gets those 50+ screensavers
<Jack_Sparrow> Bruum: It may have to do with how well your network card is supported in linux..  what card is it?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So what i do?
<Bruum> Jack_Sparrow,   :  its linksys pci "rt2500"
<cl3ns> Bruum: your network card is set (Full duplex) ?
<Bruum> cl3ns : dont know, havent done anything afther i have installed
<amenado> Bruum-> anything to do with radio and antennae is black magic, no guarantee of speed or fidelity
<v3rtico> Hello, I have a problem installing Ubuntu.
<Bruum> amenado,   : hehe
<arschknacker1> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | B
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now comes the fun part-- http://talkingincircles.net/2007/12/26/i-got-my-ipod-classic-to-work-with-amarok/
<bazhang> arschknacker1: stop
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: hehe :D
<v3rtico> I have tried it with the live CD but I only have a USB CD-drive and that doesn't work with live CDs
<Jack_Sparrow> Bruum: a quick google of  ubuntu rt2500 slow            shows it is a common issue
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: whatever you dont understand be sure to ask and we will help here
<TimotyP> Hi, I have an applicaiton which I want to start fullscreen as default instead of GNOME , KDE or XFCE
<TimotyP> is there a guide ?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay :) Thanks
<bazhang> Bruum: that card is not very good--nothing to with ubuntu however
<v3rtico> Now I have downloaded "Wubi" and installed successfully but it does not detect the Mouse and keyboard
<Bruum> Jack_Sparrow, : thanks, om gone read the forum
<erUSUL> Bruum: i have a rt2500pci too and i have to "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<Bruum> bazhang,  : Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks erUSUL
<yuji1> Ah, hello... *new to IRC*
<storm-zen> firefox
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: i type this in to terminal right: sudo apt-get install build-essential libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libsgutils1-dev checkinstall
<bazhang> nice company open source and all but just not very good design
<Bruum> erUSUL,  : thats locks like the same problem, how can i do the rate change?
<ron__> has any one setup tftpd-hpa?
<playstation3> help meeeeeeeee
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye
<erUSUL> Bruum: i have just told you... « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M »
<playstation3> i cant remove , update or upgrade TZDATA
<playstation3> i m using kubuntu 7.10 on ps3 ppc
<playstation3> adept not working
 * bazhang thinks Jack_Sparrow has him on /ignore
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: no problem ;)
<playstation3> shell not working also
<Bruum> Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) :
<Bruum>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<playstation3> how can i remove and reinstall tzdata ?
<amenado> TimotyP-> not sure about this, but if you can find the script that initiates your gnome/kde/xfce   like it says startx..  then you can replace that with  startx /path/to/app --options
<Filled-Void> Can I use the gtk themes I have downloaded in KDE on my UBuntu desktop ?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: It checked if something was installed, it can get me some installitons i type in Yes ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Never...
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ok
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: just kidding ;]
<TimotyP> amendo, the problem is , I'm creating a live cd, so the user doesn't exist until you actually build the iso
<nixnoob> playstation3, im not sure how you can do that without a working terminal
<TimotyP> so it  needs to be systemwide
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Now if you could just time your postings to match the commercials in pinky and the brain
<nixnoob> how can i determine the max texture size of a video card?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: you tell me the time and i will be there ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Void: are you also running compiz effects
<wilburdude> fyi - http://digg.com/playable_web_games/New_Site_Launches_To_Help_You_Give_Free_OLPC_Laptops - worth a digg.
<playstation3> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Filled-Void> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I have to step away for about two minutes--be right back
<playstation3> i hae a lot of errors about tzdata
<playstation3> any help for fixing it ?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay cya in a minute :D
<playstation3> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--purge):
<neverblue> morning
<Bruum> erUSUL,  : i got error
<playstation3> dependency problems - not removing
<Filled-Void> Jack_Sparrow, I have kde installed on my Ubuntu system and I was tryign to use the themes I previously used on gnome but it doesnt seemt ow ork. I think they are gtk themes
<Jack_Sparrow> Filled-Void: I had limited success.. and went to #Compiz for help with themes  or ask in #Kubuntu since that is the desktop you want to use
<Filled-Void> Ok thanks jack-desktop
<Filled-Void> er Jack_Sparrow ^
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amenado> TimotyP-> again am not sure, look around /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  maybe to set those? or even if it was using xorg.conf  a setting for kiosk like settings maybe ?
<TimotyP> I'll have a look :d
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Seems like its done :)
<gan1> windows drives are not detecting after deleting a partition
<erUSUL> Bruum: yes i see i do not have that error but i use a custom kernel so.... are you sure you used sudo??
<Bruum> yes
<vix85> i need some help.. i've been installing my ati drivers through envy, and compiz and everything is working fine.. except every time I log in, im getting to low resolution :S is it possible to change the default resolution?
<Yggdrasil> hello, does anyone know of any of the " free" internet providers like juno and netzero working under linux ?
<Bruum> " sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54MB "
<Bruum> " sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M "
<honza> ahoj, jakym prikazem zjistim IP adresu pc? diky
<LjL> !cz | honza
<ubotu> honza: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Gigamo> I have a question. I have windows installed on sda1. My root partition is sda2. Now I want to uninstall windows, I installed windows first so I suppose the MBR is on sda1, grub is installed on my root partition
<LjL> !cz | taXidermy
<ubotu> taXidermy: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Gigamo> If i remove windows, will I still be able to boot into ubuntu?
<Gigamo> I mean if i delete the windows partition
<Bruum> Gigamo,  :  yes you can still boot into ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> Bruum: can you paste the output of 'iwconfig wlan0'  ??
<LjL> Gigamo, if it's grub doing the whole boot, then removing windows won't affect it
<Gigamo> k, thats all I needed to know
<gan1> how to mount a eindows partition?
<Gigamo> I can use gparted to remove that partition right?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > gan1
<LjL> Gigamo: yes
<Gigamo> okay, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigamo: I would rather see you leave the partition and reformat it to ext3 or something useful
<Bruum> erUSUL,  : got it in priv messeges
<Gigamo> do I need to change any fstab/grub settings after removing the partition?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you are reading from that link right? you finished downloading those packages?
<Gigamo> Jack_Sparrow: i will
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Bruum
<ubotu> Bruum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah i do, and yes its done do i type in this now:  tar -zxvf libgpod-0.6.0.tar.gz
<Bruum> !pastebin | Bruum
<Bruum> rgr
<storm-zen> !gdmconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdmconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> So... how can I figure out what's using so much memory? A few hours ago it was booting to about 110 (as measure by 'free'), now it's 170. I've removed usplash and gdm since then. It should be even lower!
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: right but you need to be in the same directory as that file you know
<Bruum> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57338/
<NET||abuse> whoah guys.. ok, just got a 4 or 5 second blast of static on my speakers for absolutely no reason, i was typing in kate and it just kicked off itself?? now it's stopped..
<NET||abuse> wtf??? this is like possesed laptop or something?
<ArthurArchnix> Could it be because I've put stuff into /etc/rc.local?
<erUSUL> ArthurArchnix: check the Cached amount; linux agrassively caches hard disk data
<storm-zen> NET||abuse: could be your cell phone...
<Arelis> Is there a way to view two workspaces at once without compiz fusion and with only one monitor?
<bazhang> NET||abuse: my cell phone does that to my speakers all the time
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: i downloadet the file to this place: /home/anton/desktop/Rod
<NET||abuse> storm-zen, not that kind of pattern static, i'm talking aboslutely nothing to high decibell white noise,
<bastid_raZor> storm-zen; NET||abuse funny you say that.. i get that everytime i'm on my bluetooth headset with my cell phone.. around my computer
<bazhang> arelis squint your eyes ;]
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: then cd to that directory
<Arelis> bazhang: i don't have compiz fusion.
<ArthurArchnix> erUSUL: I know... it's 171924 used besides -/+ buffers/cache
<Jay_> why
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: And how is that done? Sorry for newbieneness :(
<ArthurArchnix> And my cpu is going mad too.
<bazhang> arelis so the only way to do it is as I suggested ;]
<ArthurArchnix> Like something is using it.
<Gigamo> guys, one more thing, in GParted it does show sda1 with Flags: boot
<Jay_> why
<Bruum> erUSUL : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57338/
<Whitor> Hi, What software would I use to make an audio recording with a motion screen capture of something I'm doing on my desktop?
<thesaltydog> is there any opensync plugin for thunderbird?
<Gigamo> will I really still be able to boot into ubuntu if i remove it?
<Jay_> why
<NET||abuse> bazhang, nothing like my cell phone though, i know the cell phone interferance noise, this was way way more like just pure white noise
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: currently you should be in home--try a ls and see if the documents you see are familiar
<Jay_> why
<NET||abuse> not white noise actually, just static
<Jay_> why
<bazhang> Jay_: stop please
<sivananda> How do i play .m3u video files in ubuntu ?
<Gigamo> LjL: It shows Flags: boot next to sda1 (the windows partition) in GParted
<Jay_> poor bazhang
<Arelis> bazhang: What do you mean with squinting my eyes?
<bazhang> bye Jay_
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh yeah they are :)
<Jay_> do you admit you're poor?
<geoff__> does anyone know how to fix this evolution error : Unable to connect to POP server 127.0.0.1.Error sending password: Connection reset by peer
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now type cd Desktop
<Jay_> do you admit you're poor
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah it did it :D
<sivananda> How do i play .m3u video files in ubuntu ?
<Jay_> poor fiskejohn
<bazhang> now ls again Fiskejohn
<erUSUL> Bruum: have you pasted everything? it seems that two lines are missing...
<bazhang> do you see the file now Fiskejohn
<Fiskejohn> bashang: Ohh its the ones on my desktop! ?
<Jay_> fiskejohn: do you admit you're poor
<pineapple> Stupid question: Hoe does one change directory, from the terminal, to a folder with a space in its name i.e tv shows?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Thats nice :D
<Bruum> erUSUL, : only 6 lines
<hischild> pineapple, type tv, hit tab :-)
<bazhang> now run the  command Fiskejohn
<bastid_raZor> pineapple; cd tv\ shows
<neeto> I am trying to run MAME, and even with no controller/keyboard plugged in, something seems to be stuck pointing up, because when I get into the menu, the selection is scrolling to the next item faster and faster, and it accellerates. This seems to happen on xmame, sgl-mame, xmess and even the windows version of mame running over wine. does anyone have any ideas as to how to fix this?
<hischild> pineapple, or put between " "
<Fiskejohn> Jay_: Well kind of :D ? Why do you want my admition ?
<erUSUL> Bruum: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57338/
<Jay_> because I say so
<Bruum> erUSUL,  :  yes at that link i see 6 lines
<steven_> hi, after I installe the nvidia restricted driver on Xubuntu 7.1 AMD64 the text size shrunk in everything and even when I decrease the resolution it statys  small.  help please
<bazhang> ruh roh
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: It can't find the file i think i have to cd once more !
<geoff__> pineapple, use quotes
<edju> doesn't ubuntu provide a list of debs available for download?  I've looked and looked, but can't find one.  Specifically, looking for a hern list.
<Jay_> so you admit it?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: do you see the file with ls?
<erUSUL> Bruum: i wanted to see at what bitrate was your card configured but it seems that the info is no aviable on the ubuntu kernel...
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: No ?
<edju> *hern*heron*
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I cd into "Rod"
<neeto> steven: You could try going into your display settings and change the font size, but probably what happened is that your resolution got changed to something besides 96dpi which is the default for most monitors.
<bazhang> !ot > Jay_
<Bruum> erUSUL,  :  i understand, i cant see it either..
<Jay_> fiskejohn: so you admit it?
<Bruum> erUSUL,  : some others adwise?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye that is it
<erUSUL> Bruum: sorry of not being of much help i dunno what to do next...
<neeto> steven_: You could try going into your display settings and change the font size, but probably what happened is that your resolution got changed to something besides 96dpi which is the default for most monitors.
<Fiskejohn> Jay_: Okay i admit i am poor
<Bruum> erUSUL,  : np, thanks for your time
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: And now the command :D ?
<geoff__> pineapple, or use *
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: yes!
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Something indeed happend :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | jay
<ubotu> jay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<steven_> neeto: can't quite find where to do that it xfce
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Done
<bazhang> bye Jay_
<bullgard4> I would like to install the DEB program package 'i2c-tools' in Gutsy. But this is only provided for Hardy. What do I have to obey that the installation and use in Gutsy will be successful?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now the next command
<Gigamo> I will repeat my question then: I have windows installed on sda1 (it was installed first) and my buntu root partition is sda2. Now I want to remove windows, but I fear that I will not be able to boot grub anymore when I do so (even if grub is on the / partition). In GParted, sda1 has a Flag saying "boot"
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: and i guess the next again :D ?
<neeto> steven_: in xfce, it's under Settings>User Interface Settings
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: unless we hit a speed bump yes ;]
<storm-zen> where is gdmconfig?  XScreensaver's docs say that I can set gdm to run it.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: hehe :D
<ArthurArchnix> I'd read that if you mv /etc/event.d tty2 tty2.bak this was how you disabled extra tty's in gutsy... but here I see them listed with PIDs when I look at ps ax... so how do you really disable them?
<geoff__> Gigamo, dont fear just use the live cd to reinstall grub
<erUSUL> Gigamo: if grub is installed on mbr (and if sda1 is marked as boot it is) there is no problem
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay it did do something i can choose these things:  Now type 'make' to build libgpod 0.6.0,
<Fiskejohn>  and then 'make install' for installation.
<Gigamo> erUSUL: but if i remove sda1 and thus the mbr...
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: yes and yes
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: you call yourself ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<neeto> steven_: Oh sorry, that's for changing the font size.... which won't fix your problem
<erUSUL> Gigamo: removing sda1 does *not* remove the mbr
<pineapple> Thankyou
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: so i type first "Make" And then "Make install" ?
<ArthurArchnix> gksudo gedit /etc/inittab
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Yep, my op trigger didnt work
<steven_> neeto: that fixed it in most places but text in apps like xchat is still small
<ArthurArchnix> oopps.. wrong window
<gan1> erUSUL:used to mount automatically..I deleted a partition using gparted...now not able to mount windows partition..the result of sudo mount -a is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57341/
<neeto> steven_: you might need to restart xchat for things to take effect. Can you restart X and come back in and tell me if everything stayed the same?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I did type in "Make" do i also have to type in "Make install" ?
<steven_> neeto: ok one sec
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: well that is you need to do what the instructions say which is: ./configure first
<bazhang> oops
<erUSUL> gan1: when you edit the partition table the uuids' of the partitions change you have to update them.  maybe that's the problem
<fx|RabBit> is it possibel to add further hard disks to an existing raid5?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I did do the ./configure
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: ah okay phew ;]
<steven_> neeto: still small text in the pane that shows the ongoing conversation
<fx|RabBit> hey there Jack_Sparrow
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: :) So i type in  sudo checkinstall ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HI fx
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: then sudo checkinstall
<neozen-work> hey guys... got some weird behavior on a thinkpad
<bazhang> haha
<MasterShrak> fx|RabBit hardware or software? if its software i think you can
<neozen-work> num-lock keeps turning on and off
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: :D btw what does sudo stands for :D ?
<neozen-work> on its own
<neeto> steven_: did you close xchat?
<erUSUL> gan1: have you booted into windows to check the partitions?
<fx|RabBit> MasterShrak: software
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: super user do (a bit similar to root)
<MasterShrak> fx|RabBit mdadm i think allows for it, not 100% sure on that though, ive only done a raid once, and its not mine but my friend's
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh okay :) Now i get this: Please write a description for the package.
<Fiskejohn> End your description with an empty line or EOF.
<Gigamo> I deleted the partition
<Gigamo> in case my grub does not boot anymore, how do I reinstall it from livecd?
<steven_> neeto: yes, for some reason this seems only to happen in xfce but not gnome
<bazhang> libgpod2 Fiskejohn
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: libgpod 2 Fiskejohn or just libgpod :D ?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: sorry bad joke :D
<fx|RabBit> MasterShrak: the reason for me asking is i got 4 identical hdds and one is allready full so id build the raid, copy the content of the 4th disk then erase and ad it to the raid...
<erUSUL> bazhang: switch user do you can "sudo -u normaluser command" afaics
<neozen-work> is there a way to see which program is sending the keyboard events?
<CorruptTerrorist> does anyone know if the jmicron bug has been fixed?
<neeto> steven_: This happened to me on my laptop. Before we change the dpi resolution, try to change the refresh rate around in XFCE>Settings>Screens and Graphics
<Whatever> Random: How do you get the cubed desktop?
<MasterShrak> fx|RabBit im pretty sure you can, because i think i remember my friend said he was giong to add an extra drive (hes got 4 and is gonna add a 5th)
<Stoffer> Warning... fsck.ext2 for device /dev/sda1 exited with signal 11.   <---- what does that mean?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: libgpod2 with no space and no name ;]
<pineapple> Is it possible to cd to a folder where the name has brackets in it
<bazhang> erUSUL: thanks!
<dirtyhand> where can I find all the faield login SSH attempts in Ubuntu ?
<gan1> erUSUL:no i din check booting  windows..how to modify the partition table/
<MasterShrak> pineapple cd \[folder\]
<pineapple> thx
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay now how do i end it ? it says "... With and empty line or EOF" whats an EOF ?
<MasterShrak> pineapple just put backslashes before the brackets
<erUSUL> gan1: why do you want to modify it?
<gan1> erUSUL:I meant update..
<Whatever> Hello, how do you get the cube desktop?
<MasterShrak> dirtyhand probably somewhere in /var/log
<erUSUL> Fiskejohn: End of File
<MasterShrak> !compiz-fusion | Whatever
<ubotu> Whatever: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Whatever: install ccsm per link..
<Fiskejohn> erUSUL: thanks :) Do i type in that :D ? YOu know ?
<bazhang> try the EOF Fiskejohn
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay
<erUSUL> gan1: please post your /etc/fstab and 'sudo fdisk -l' output to pastebin
<fx|RabBit> MasterShrak: well then thank you so far:]
<guillaume_> hi all
<a[2121]e> who know how to install a new theme?
<MasterShrak> fx|RabBit take a look at the mdadm manpage: man mdadm    (after installing it of course)
<erUSUL> Fiskejohn: you usually do it with Crtl+D
<bazhang> !themes > a[2121]e
<Whatever> Jack_Sparrow: I am running Ubuntu 7.10
<neeto> steven_: how's that working out? I am gonna go take a smoke break, I'll be back in 10.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Wierd i typed in EOF, nothing happend i then clicked enter and it was saying this: Enter a number to change any of them or press ENTER to continue:
<Fiskejohn> *** SIGINT received ***
<Fiskejohn> Cleaning up...OK
<Fiskejohn> Bye.
<Fiskejohn> anton@anton:~/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0$
<a[2121]e> !themes
<cdavis> what do I need to install to get dcc_check working with spamd?
<FloodBot1> Fiskejohn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<steven_> neeto: the only resolution that made any difference was going down to 320x240 and then the text just got big and blurry
<Nullset> How do i play .m3u video files in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Whatever: So am I.. .. Install ccsm
<Fiskejohn> FloodBot1: Ohh sorry :(
<bazhang> haha
<MasterShrak> Nullset m3u isnt a video file, its a playlist
<guillaume_> how come in the printer status it's allways saying that the printer is "ready" even if im not connected to this printer?
<gan1> erUSUL:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57343/
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Is that a good or a bad sign?
<Nullset> MasterShrak, Okay, when I used to play it in windows...I could view the video
<plnk> hey ppl
<neeto> steven_: Don't change the resolution, change the refresh rate, say if you are running, 50 Hz, try 53 and so on... one of them might make a difference
<Nullset> MasterShrak, see if this is of any help http://aznv.tv/en/drama/p.iD-Mjk3/
<plnk> someone speak RU or LV?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now this will different than the instructions just a bit--you need to enter your path to the file and not the one in the instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> gan1: now the output of "sudo blkid"
<gan1> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57344/
<guillaume_> how can I reset the printer status?
<MasterShrak> Nullset ah, its a stream, youll need somethign that can play it, i belive vlc will do it
<neeto> I am trying to run MAME, and even with no controller/keyboard plugged in, something seems to be stuck pointing up, because when I get into the menu, the selection is scrolling to the next item faster and faster, and it accellerates. This seems to happen on xmame, sgl-mame, xmess and even the windows version of mame running over wine. does anyone have any ideas as to how to fix this?
<dumasymptote> hey guys im having problems getting my wifi to work in 64 bit ubuntu does anybody know of a solution?
<steven_> neeto: went down to 50 Hz and up to 110 Hz still no change
<Nullset> MasterShrak,  I tried vlc...It plays the file but I can only hear the audio. I cannot see the video
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote depends on the card, check the restricted drivers manager
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay in the instructions it is this: sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgpod.so.3 /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2 and my path is this: /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0
<MasterShrak> Nullset maek sure you have gstreamer plugins (good bad and ugly) and also add the medibuntu repository and install all the codecs from there
<Administrator___> i'm installing ubuntu from grub4dos from a fat32 partition. it seems ubuntu's hard disk media installer doesn't recognize my hard disk
<gan1> erUSUL:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57345/
<MasterShrak> !medibuntu | Nullset
<ubotu> Nullset: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<neeto> steven_: word, we will have to change the dpi resolution. Sorry to leave you hanging, but I'll be back in 10 minutes. Try asking someone else how to change your dpi resolution back to 96.
<Administrator___> while it is "detecting hardware for hard drives"
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: so will be this: /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0.so.3 /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0.so.2 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | Administrator___
<ubotu> Administrator___: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> gan1: los uuid estan bien asi que el problema es que tioenes que pasarles a las particines un scandisk desde windows
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: right except the back part should be the same as the instructions /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2
<dumasymptote> hey guys im having problems getting my wifi to work in 64 bit ubuntu does anybody know of a solution its an atheros card?
<bazhang> err 0.6.0
<Fiskejohn> so this :D /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0.so.3 /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2 ? :D ?
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote did you try the restricted drivers manager like i suggested?
<mon^rch> good day all... can someone suggest a nice gui app to monitor network connections/bandwidth please?
<gan1> erUSUL:din get u....english??
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: so this :D /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0.so.3 /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2 ? :D ?
<Orangetea> When i boot i get a error saying in the grub error 22 or 2 ?
<dmoore> hello
<dumasymptote> yea it says in use
<gan1> erUSULin :  get u....english??
<erUSUL> gan1: sorry i'm in two channels at a time....
<guillaume_> what is CIFS host?
<dumasymptote> but i cant pull up any options for wifi
<dmoore> hello
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote ifconfig -a  (does it list ath0?)
<Whatever> Jack_Sparrow: I read the page, and I am intstalling it now.
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: well is the file called libgpod 0.6.0 or without the 0.6.0 (arg my fingers)
<dmoore> damn is anybody online?
<erUSUL> gan1: the uuid's of the ntfs partitions are ok you have to boot into windows and pass a scandisk to the partitions
<Orangetea> When i boot i get a error saying in the grub error 22 or 2 ? Can i fix this
<MasterShrak> guillaume_ i think its like samba
<dumasymptote> no it doesnt
<dmoore> fuck
<MasterShrak> !ohmy | dmoore
<ubotu> dmoore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Whatever> A quick question, I could have installed it through add/remove right? (Jack Sparrow)
<bazhang> !ohmy
<CorruptTerrorist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4402179#post4402179
<guillaume_> ok, I get this error every time I try to print at work with my laptop
<dmoore> sorry
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: its called libgpod-0.6.0
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote does iwconfig list it?
<jac0b|w> is anyone using ushare?
<MasterShrak> dmoore what seems to be the problem?
<dmoore> I did not think any body was online
<dumasymptote> nope it says no wirless extension
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: then call it that in the command ;]
<CorruptTerrorist> !ntfs > CorruptTerrorist
<albertz> hi
<guillaume_> <MasterShrak> I think it's windows that share the printer that make that problem
<gan1> erUSUL: scan disk in the sense ???
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote using 7.10 i assume?
<dumasymptote> yea 7.10 64 bit
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote hmm, do me a favor, type: lspci -vv    and pastebin the output
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: so this  is it :D ? /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0.so.3 /usr/lib/libgpod-0.6.0.so.2
<Squawk> Hey guys, what are the standard kernel sources called if I am gonna upgrade my kernel from the generic one that came with the livecd. Best to use apt-get, or just go and get vanilla sources from kernel.org? also, is there anything I need to know about compiling/installing a new kernel after using the livecd generic one (I am familiar with kernel compilation under gentoo)
<sanguisdex> hi there, where can I find the Apache config file if I installed Apache using the apt-get?
<Whatever> Jack_Sparrow: I could've installed the ccsm thought add/remove right?
<QuickGold> how do I select all text in nano>?
<dmoore> hello see de yall go ignoring the dmoore A.K.A the kid
<erUSUL> gan1: if i remember right right click on the partition in windows explorer (c: d: etc) choos properties>then tools scandisk
<albertz> can somebody perhaps try out my debian package of beta4 of openlierox? http://openlierox.sourceforge.net/
<gan1> erUSUL:thank u very much ...will u be here for half an hour?? i ll be back frm windows in some time..
<QuickGold> How do I select all text in a file in nano?
<dmoore> ah who is yall some geeks?
<MasterShrak> Squawk http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<erUSUL> gan1: probably
<dumasymptote> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<dumasymptote>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 137a
<dumasymptote>         Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dumasymptote>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dumasymptote>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19
<dumasymptote>         Region 0: Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]
<FloodBot1> dumasymptote: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Squawk: well.. using apt is a lot easier.. but sure.. go ahead and compile your own if you want.. just keep the old one around.. just in case
<dmoore> fuck yall
<CorruptTerrorist> can i resize my primary ntfs partition without losing the data?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: try it though I think it may not work--I believe we have to untar the file in the directory and use the same as the instructions--lets see though
<MasterShrak> Squawk follow steps 2, 5, 6 and 7
<erUSUL> !madwifi | dumasymptote
<Squawk> MasterShrak, il have a look, thanks
<QuickGold> How do I select all text in a file in nano?
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: it's supposed to be able to do that.. without loosing data.. but accidents do happen.. make backups
<ubotu> dumasymptote: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> dmoore that is so not necessary
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: You were right :( bash: so: command not found
<CorruptTerrorist> right... how about this... upgrading from wubi to full partition install?
<Orangetea> When i boot i get a error saying in the grub error 22 or 2 ? Can i fix this
<asathoor> my tvcard won't let me use my webcam, I think... is there a solution?
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg ChanServ op #Ubuntu $nick
<dumasymptote> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57346/
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: I have no idea.. never used wubi
<Whatever> Anyone: I just installed Compiz.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I dident understand what you said above, can you tell me once again :) ?
<asathoor> Whatever >> and ... ??
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote it looks like you may need to use ndiswrapper to use that card, doesnt seem to be supported yet
<Whatever> The options are appearing, which option opens the cube
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I think we missed a step (sorry its late here)
<Slart> !ccsm | Whatever
<dumasymptote> ok thanks ill try that
<ubotu> Whatever: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg ChanServ op #Ubuntu Jack_Sparrow
<Whatever> Random: I have already installed it.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh i am sorry if its a bad time ?
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg ChanServ deop #Ubuntu Jack_Sparrow
<Slart> Whatever: you can use that settings manager to do the cube thing.. and bind keys to it
<asathoor> Whatever >> mark "Rotate Cube"
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: no its okay
<MasterShrak> Whatever run ccsm and enable desktop cube and rotate cube, also in the general options make virtual horizontal 4 and the others 1
<spiky> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii any  want do love chat  with me?
<mrnotproper> Hi, I want to know if its possible to send a "system" message in a shell like " i will reboot the server in 2 minutes "  because some people are connect on my server and I wanna send a message to these people
<CorruptTerrorist> what do i do if grub stuffs up?
<spiky> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii any  want do love chat  with me?
<Pici> spiky: stop
<spiky> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii any  want do love chat  with me?
<Slart> !ops | spiky
<ubotu> spiky: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh okay :) But what step we missed ?
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist what u mean by "stuffs up" ?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: is there file called libgpod.so.3 there?
<Slart> mrnotproper: look at the command "wall".. might be something like that
<mrnotproper> Slart thanks
<CorruptTerrorist> MasterShrak, can it sop windows from booting?
<Squawk> MasterShrak, christ ubuntu puts a lot in the kernel by default...
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: a quick ls will reveal if yes ;]
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist it allows you to choose windows or linux
<CorruptTerrorist> MasterShrak, but what if brub wont load?
<Slart> mrnotproper: wall <enter>Write message here.. Ctrl+D when finished
<CorruptTerrorist> can i use the windows install disk?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: but i am cd in this anton@anton:~/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0$
<MasterShrak> Squawk thats so it has support for all kinds of hardware, you are used to gentoo where you compile for your specific hardware
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: says "Command not found"
<mrnotproper> Slart: thanks
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: did you cd into that folder?
<Whatever> Random; I have selected the rotate cube option.
<Whatever> How do I activate it
<Slart> Whatever: you have to bind keys to it
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah when i tried the command above it cd into the folder :(
<MasterShrak> Squawk you can go through the process of either disabling all sorts of modules, or trying to compile from scratch without a config file, but both would take a long time, i usually just compile all the modules cuz im lazy heh
<Squawk> MasterShrak, yeah, actualy I think its a good idea
<neeto> I am trying to run MAME, and even with no controller/keyboard plugged in, something seems to be stuck pointing up, because when I get into the menu, the selection is scrolling to the next item faster and faster, and it accellerates. This seems to happen on xmame, sgl-mame, xmess and even the windows version of mame running over wine. does anyone have any ideas as to how to fix this?
<wilhart-> what was the command to upgrade to hardy ?
<Slart> neeto: sounds like it think's a joystick is attached perhaps
<MasterShrak> Squawk i think the gentoo kernel on the cd is pretty much like that, it needs support for lots of hardware
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you tried cd libgpod-0.6.0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg Chanserv op #Ubuntu %u%n
<Squawk> MasterShrak, I agree, as long as they are all modules then who cares if they are compiled, not like we struggle for hd space/processor speed these days ;) When I ran debian on a 80mhz proc it was different
<Whatever> slart: I am trying to do that, but under "key" it keeps on going back to disabled
<MurielGodoi> HI,  any1 knows a good tutorial about how to install ubuntu in a HP Pavillion 9000 series using raid0?
<MasterShrak> i hear ya Squawk
<Jack_Sparrow>  /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu Jack_Sparrow
<Slart> Whatever: which key are you trying to assign to it?
<fliegenderfrosch> wilhart-: update-manager -d
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: without the space
<neeto> Slart: I've run mame with and without the -joystick flag, it seems to make no difference
<_Oz_> Jack Sparrow!
<_Oz_> Captain Jack Sparrow!
<dmoore> HELLO
<Whatever> Slart: The default one, control+alt+button 1
<jpatrick> !yay | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Glad you made it! :-)
<bazhang> he's back!
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: No it was when i used this command /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0.so.3 /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2
<dmoore> hi
<al-_-Gir> !
<Slart> neeto: it was just a guess.. I've never run mame myself.. just sounded like a joystick problem
<_Oz_> !welcome | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys...
<MasterShrak> dmoore watch your language this time or you wont be allowed back
<asathoor> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<neeto> Slart: No worries, thanks though. I'll try #mame
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: okay well cd into that folder
<dmoore> hsve sny of you guys had girlfreinds?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: oh shit i missed the sudo ln -s /
<chrismurf> Any video played with vlc/mplayer/totem looks corrupted when using xv as a sink, but looks okay with other sinks.  xv has worked okay in the past - any idea what might be up / how to fix it?
<Slart> Whatever: hmm. odd.. you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion they are teh experts after all
<MasterShrak> !offtopic | dmoore
<ubotu> dmoore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|Dreams|> grrr i keep getting an erro in apt
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| waht sort of error?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: please cd into the folder first ;]
<dmoore> ok
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: i am in that folder now :)
<bazhang> dmoore: ease up
<_Oz_> question: does ubuntu support plug and play at all?  it doesn't seem to recognize USB devices when I plug them in, UNLESS they have removeable storage.
<CorruptTerrorist> hey, if grub wont load... can i use the windows install disk to repair the bootloader?
<Whatever> Tahnks though
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: anton@anton:~/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0$
<dmoore> ahit
<|Dreams|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57350/
<jw--> dmoore: lol
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist i would use the ubuntu disk to repair grub
<|Dreams|> i have checke dmy sources.list and there is no duplicate
<|Dreams|> doing my nhead in
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| pastebin your sources.list
<dmoore> have any of you guys had girlfriends/
<wilhart-> please, what was command to upgrade from gutsy to hardy ?
<jrib> !hardy | wilhart-
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: now try the command except add the total path in the front end and then the back end should be like in the instructions
<erUSUL> !hardy | wilhart-
<potiomkin> hi all
<ubotu> wilhart-: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<CorruptTerrorist> MasterShrak, but i fear that grub may not work AT ALL... so can i use the windows disk to restore the windows bootloader?
<_Oz_> corruptterrorirst: it's recommended to stick with GRUB for your bootloader.  GRUB respects the windows install you have.  It is very difficult to convince your windows bootloader that you have any OS other than a Microsoft product.
<|Dreams|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57351/
<dmoore> answer my question
<Slart> _Oz_: windows comes with a lot of drivers for usb stuff.. ubuntu doesn't come with as many drivers.. I don't think plug'n'play helps you with the drivers part
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist yes, put it in like you were going to install, and enter the recovery console, when you get to a command prompt type: fixmbr
<bazhang> dmoore last chance
<_Oz_> slart: roger
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<fus10nx> Does anyone know of a video input card (preferably HD) for Linux? 'd like to connect my Xbox 360 to my linux machine and play it through Linux so i can do video capture and some other stuff
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok MasterShrak
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: something like this: sudo ln -s /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0 /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2 ?
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, that wasn't my question
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: I apologize. Please rephrase.
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| automatix...eww
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: is there a file libgpod.so.3  in that folder ?
<MasterShrak> !automatix | |Dreams|
<ubotu> |Dreams|: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<|Dreams|> i dont want thew program
<spiky> enywant to do love chat?
<tockitj> can somebody suggest me program that can monitor trafic (i'd like it to draw graphs in/out)
<_Oz_> |Dreams|: highly recommend you DO NOT install automatix.
<spiky> enywant to do love chat?
<|Dreams|> i am not going to
<|Dreams|> just want some of the packages
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | spiky
<ubotu> spiky: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, no biggie, if say boot would not work on my system... could i use the windows disk to restore the windows bootloader to access my windows installation?
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: I wouldn't.
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| i think that some of the sources are actually not even in that file anymore, if you comment out the ones its complaing about you should be ok, i think some are in /etc/apt/sources.d/  or soemthing
<|Dreams|> i will remve it anyway
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: no sorry :(
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, what alternative would i have?
<|Dreams|> hmm so i can edit that file/
<NET||abuse> hah,, i can reproduce this static noise on my speakers now,, in kate, i click on open for a particular file, an icon gif, and i get static as it opens??
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: well, what do you mean if "say boot would not work on my system?"  What's the specific scenario here?
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| yes, but use sudo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NET||abuse> what the heck is that about??
<MurielGodoi> HI,  any1 knows a good tutorial about how to install ubuntu with raid0 in a HP notebook?
<|Dreams|> okay
<Slart> |Dreams|: lets hope automatix didn't screw your system up so you have to reinstall.. it has been known to happen
<|Dreams|> i will try that
<|Dreams|> i havent uinstalled automatix
<|Dreams|> installed*
<NET||abuse> since when did opening a binary file in a text editor kick off ................ ohhhh,, maybe it's a system event noise.. that's gotten scrambled?
<MasterShrak> NET||abuse probabyl interference with your hard drive
<Slart> MurielGodoi: I think you'll have to install using the alternate cd if you want to install to a raid volume
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, i fear that i may have the jmicron controller bug, whichmeans that grub may not work on my computer... as a last ditch attempt... will using the windows disk allow me to boot windows and just leave everything else tattered?
<technow> quit
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: i got this kind of behavior back in the day with a bad combination of MotherBoard HardDisk and sound card
<_Oz_> I see.  I would imagine so, yes.
<Slart> MurielGodoi: or you could install it normally.. and move it to a raid later on. I've seen howto's on both ways
<NET||abuse> MasterShrak, but noramlly sound is fine on this laptop
<NET||abuse> MasterShrak, rest of the time it's no problem
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist if you follow my instructions youll get windows
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: every disk access coused noise on the sound card
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: you might want to ask this question in #windows too.
<|Dreams|> there is nothing in sources.d
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: no sorry
<MasterShrak> NET||abuse not sure then
<CorruptTerrorist> MasterShrak, ok
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, ok
<|Dreams|> oh yea got it
<MurielGodoi> Slart: I have the ubuntu dvd 7.10 , it also works?
<Orangetea> When i boot ubuntu i get a error saying in the grub error 22 or 2 ? Can i fix this
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, well there's been o noise at all, other than this during my whole days work,, i write to my local svn repository, read and write odt's and html css etc etc... i do tons
<Slart> MurielGodoi: not if you want to install to a raid-volume.. afaik you have to use the alternate cd
<Whatever> Anyone: I have been having problems with Ubuntu lately. It seems to be crashing alot.
<mateusz> How to install new icon theme ?
<mateusz> in ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> MasterShrak, like i said, i think the alert wav file or whatever file Kate is kicking off for this alert dialog to come up thinking the gif binary is a corrupt text file.
<|Dreams|> it is giving me : The file 'file:///etc/apt/sources.list.d' could not be opened: it is not a normal file, it is a folder
<MasterShrak> Orangetea is it 2 or 22?
<Whatever> Yes in Ubuntu
<|Dreams|> two mins
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| u dont have to open that, just open /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the lines that apt is complaining about
<MasterShrak> |Dreams| there are files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that will add extra repos i believe
<|Dreams|> oki
<mateusz> How to add icon theme ?
<mateusz> in ubuntu?
<mibuk> Hello, can anyone help me with a simple packaging question?
<_Oz_> Whatever: what is your hardware config? And do you have an ATI Radeon video card?
<MasterShrak> !anyone | mibuk
<ubotu> mibuk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterShrak> !themes | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MasterShrak> !changethemes | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: no sorry :(
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: sorry had to step away for a minute--well lets try it out
<OldPink> What would you recommend as a good web design application for Ubuntu?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay :)
<MurielGodoi> Slart: I have an Pavillion 9035nr with 2 HD 80Gb each. Do you know if it supports raid by hardware? I've been using linux during 3 years, but I am new in raid issues
<Orangetea> MasterShrak i think it was 22
<Whatever> Anyone: The drive filesystem Gutsy, what is that for?
<element> hi everyone
<|Dreams|> i just removed the problem files in the folder sources.list.d and it seems to have solved it
<|Dreams|> thanks very much shark
<|Dreams|> shrak*
<MasterShrak> Orangetea have you tried the different options, like recovery mode and such?
<mandana__> Hi, I am using Ubuntu on my desktop, using wired connection to Internet (on eth0). the problem is sometimes when I trunon my machine, I have to run "sudo dhclient eth0" to get connected to the Internet. How to fix this?
<MasterShrak> no prob |Dreams|
<element> i cant change my display picture in the amsn 0.95, when i  wanna change it, my gnome always is rebooting....do u know why?
<Slart> MurielGodoi: I doubt it.. that's like asking if your car might be a porsche... if it was you'd know because you'd be the one paying for it =)
<storm-zen> Ok.  I've been searching for the screensaver binaries in Gutsy.  ( Not the gnome-screensaver itself, but the actual binaries that run as screensavers, so that I can use them with xscreensaver. ) -- where are they?
<mibuk> I would like to create a package that not only wraps up a commercial application we want deployed to our linux workstations, but needs to update the default /etc/bash.bashrc to source an environment variable setup script.  Whats the best way of doing this.  obviously simply packaging a replacement bash.bashrc would be bad as someone may have customised it
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: from reading ubuntuforums if this does not work (I hope we have the path right) then we need to sudo make install instead of checkinstall
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: The link :D ? Something like this?: ln -s /home/anton/Skrivebord/Rod/libgpod-0.6.0 /usr/lib/libgpod-0.6.0.so.2 ?
<element> i cant change my display picture in the amsn 0.95, when i  wanna change it, my gnome always is rebooting....do u know why?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: arh okay :)
<Orangetea> MasterShrak it won't allow me.. it just boot to grub and states the error 22
<DRebellion> mibuk, echo "export VAR=FOO" >> /etc/bash.bashrc ???
<Whatever> What is the purpose of the drive file syste,?
<mateusz> MasterShrak: Noting about gnome icons there
<OldPink> What would you recommend as a good web design application for Ubuntu?
<mibuk> DRebellion, seems a bit hacky
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Should i try type into the link :D ?
<Kira> It seems like I'm missing something in the configuration of proftpd.
<MasterShrak> Orangetea have you messed with your kernel or anything? thats quite an error
<Slart> MurielGodoi: when it comes to raid there are three kinds.. real raid - costs money but is fast and reliable, fakeraid - the kind many motherboards have built in.. still does most of the processing in the cpu so it doesn't give you any extra speed or reliability.. stay away from these, Software raid - everything is done in cpu.. no speed gain but works on all computers without extra hardware... perfect for your home server and such
<Orangetea> MasterShrak i was trying out 8.04 on other hard drive on ntfs
<DRebellion> mibuk, meh
<MasterShrak> !hardy | Orangetea
<Kira> I installed proftpd through Synaptic. I was asked if I wanted a stand-alone daemon or if I wanted proftpd to be started by inetd. I chose inetd. What's next? Why doesn't my Gutsy box seem to be listening to port 21?
<Orangetea> MasterShrak but then some how that doesn't work then it mess the 7.10
<ubotu> Orangetea: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MasterShrak> Kira is it behind a firewall or router/
<storm-zen> nevermind.  Think I might have found it.
<lkthomas2> hey guys
<lkthomas2> how could I know what version of ubuntu am I running ?
<dumasymptote> how do i pull up the desktop cube in compiz?
<Kira> MasterShrak: no iptable has been set, and I'm testing ftp within my home network (I do know how to forward ports on my router anyway).
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: lets give it a shot!
<sieg> hello
<DRebellion> !version | lkthomas2
<ubotu> lkthomas2: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay i type the link now :D
<dumasymptote> how do i pull up the desktop cube in compiz?
<MasterShrak> Orangetea im guessing when you installed hardy it messed up your gutsy kernels and such, youll probably have to reinstall the kernel packages from a chroot
<sieg> anyone willing to give some help on setting up a web cam
<sieg> I have a logitech
<lkthomas2> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> dumasymptote: You need to set it up in ccsm first
<MasterShrak> Kira hmm, im not sure then, check in /etc/proftpd.conf  ( i think thats the name of the file ) and make sure its listening on 21
<Jack_Sparrow> dumasymptote: system pref advanced desktop
<mandana__> Hi, I am using Ubuntu on my desktop, using wired connection to Internet (on eth0). the problem is sometimes when I trunon my machine, I have to run "sudo dhclient eth0" to get connected to the Internet. How to fix this?   (sorry to repeat, I was disconnected)
<sieg> thought I would try Ububtu since all others have web cam problems
<Slart> dumasymptote: try not repeating your question so often.. once every 5 minutes is enough... use the time to google for solutions.. include error messages and such in your question.. tell us what you've tried so far etc etc.. a good questions almost always gets an answer.. bad questions with to little information etc might just be ignored
<ni1s> Kira: a lighter and more easily configured ftp server like vsftp would probably suit you better
<GAZEL> Hi, i have a ACPI problem with installation.
<GAZEL> PCI: BIOS bug:MCFG area at f000000 is not
<GAZEL> E820-reserved
<GAZEL>     PCI: Not using MMCONFIG
<GAZEL>     ACPI: Getting CPU index for acpid 0x3
<GAZEL>     ACPI: Getting CPU index for acpid 0x4
<MasterShrak> !paste | GAZEL
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: it did ask for password, but when i typed it in nothing happend :(
<ubotu> GAZEL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chrismurf> anybody know of a good repository for the latest NVIDIA binary drivers under gutsy?
<erUSUL> GAZEL: that's a harmless error afaik
<heymr> GAZEL, also nopaste
<dumasymptote> ok well i enabled the desktop cube in compiz but im not sure what keys or button combinations i use to pull the cube up
<OldPink> What would you recommend as a good web design application for Ubuntu?.
<MasterShrak> yea that doesnt look bad GAZEL
<GAZEL> erUSUL: its very harmless in fact :)
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote hold ctrl+alt and click and hold
<Jack_Sparrow> dumasymptote: I just gave them to you
<heymr> dumasymptote, Ctrl Alt right?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you have used sudo before?
<GAZEL> harmless* = its very annoying*
<MasterShrak> dumasymptote or hold ctrl+alt and use left/right arrows
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh now it says this: File exists
<GAZEL> erUSUL: the installation doesnt continues.
<dumasymptote> thanks guys that rocks
<MasterShrak> GAZEL if you get annoyed by that, you probably shouldnt be using linux
<danand> dumasymptote - see http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<Fiskejohn> bazhing: What you mean by useing sudo before? I guess i suck at it :D ?
<MasterShrak> oh, well if the installation doesnt continue that may be a different story, but i doubt its because of that
<GAZEL> MasterShrak: thanks for your suggestion, but I'll use Linux.
<erUSUL> GAZEL: i was talking about this PCI: BIOS bug:MCFG area at f000000 is not E820-reserved PCI: Not using MMCONFIG becouse i have it mayself
<erUSUL> GAZEL: you can try booting with noapic boot option
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I mean this is the first time to sudo?
<Kira> ni1s: I want to be lazy and use an ftpd that can be managed through Webmin. :P
<erUSUL> !boot | GAZEL
<ubotu> GAZEL: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<GAZEL> erUSUL : i tried.
<CorruptTerrorist> how big should i make the swap partitions?
<Kira> (Webmin without customisation, that is)
<dumasymptote> can somebody tell me how i enable more than 2 workspaces/desktops?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah i guess i never did something in the terminal before :D
<GAZEL> erUSUL: noapic and quiet are selected but problem still persist.
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist: 2 gig
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, how big is your ram?
<CorruptTerrorist> heymr, 4gb
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: no worries--we all start from there ;]
<Gigamo> erUSUL: just one last question, the partition si now removed, but when I reboot and JUST IN CASE it doesnt boot, how should I reinstall grub from the livecd?
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, do you plan to make multiple?
<Kira> erm... omfg
<Jack_Sparrow> dumasymptote: back to ccsm
<Kira> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<erUSUL> !grub | Gigamo
<ubotu> Gigamo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CorruptTerrorist> heymr, multiple swaps? no
<Fiskejohn> bazhan: Thanks alot for you kindness :D And sorry for my nebieness
<erUSUL> Gigamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Fiskejohn> bazhan: Thanks alot for you kindness :D And sorry for my newbieness
<quaal> standard ram these days is about 4"
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: it seems that those instructions did not work but we can definitely get this going
<Whitor> What is software that I can use to use my webcam ... (see if its working... ?)
<Jack_Sparrow> dumasymptote: general options... desktop size and top to bottom 4 1 1
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: How :D ?
<a[2121]e> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: do you need to take a break?
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, 1.5 gigs should be fine.. with so much RAM a big swap is not so neccesary. booting wants ram, not swap
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Na only if you do :D :D
<DRebellion> Whitor, mplayer?
<a[2121]e> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I am here just about every day --I think I may have found a much easier way of doing this
<Falgor_> how do I destroy ubuntu from my HD?
<ejer> CorruptTerrorist: if you plan on suspending you need enuff swap to hold ram +  abit more
<Whitor> DRebellion, thanks ... I didn't know mplayer could do that !
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, they say double. for me i have a gig, and 512 ram
<Falgor_> I seem to be unable to install windows 2000.
<DRebellion> Whitor, mplayer tv:// -tv options
<MurielGodoi> Slart: I didn' t know that. So there is no speed gain on software raid0?
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: Install anything you want right over the top
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, yeah, what ejer said
<bazhang> falgor just delete the partition
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay :) But i guess you are very tired :D ?
<DRebellion> Whitor, you;ll have to read the man page
<a[2121]e> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<CorruptTerrorist> so what? 6gb?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: nah
<victorribeiro> how do I send a highligthed msg?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh well :D Iam up for it now if you are :D
<bazhang> greetings ejer
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, I dont know but for some reason windows 2000 wont install
<DRebellion> !windows | Falgor_
<ubotu> Falgor_: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<MasterShrak> victorribeiro put the person's name in your message
<ejer> sure CorruptTerrorist if you have room to burn, can't hurt
<Slart> MurielGodoi: well.. you do spread the writes out on two hard drives.. but I don't think it will be very noticable..
<victorribeiro> MasterShrak, like that?
<CorruptTerrorist> ejer, 400gb hdd
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, for me to suspend all i need is a gig
<MasterShrak> victorribeiro yeap :)
<victorribeiro> cool
<victorribeiro> MasterShrak, cool!
<heymr> ejer, a gig is enough no matter the ram size?
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: If you are booting the win2000 cd then it has nothing to do with ubuntu and you should ask in #Windows
<ejer> CorruptTerrorist: i use a 6GB swap with 4G ram
<ejer> heymr: not if you want to suspend
<Slart> MurielGodoi:  I use software raid, not for striping but mirroring.. I sleep a little better at night that way =)
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, how much hdd space do you want to give up though?
<Cew27> hi can anyone tel me the difference between beryl, compiz, compiz fusion and emerald
<bazhang> http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=download check this out Fiskejohn
<heymr> ejer, well 1 gig did it fine for me... my question was if its dependent on ram..
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, I was just thinking it was somehow linux related that it was unable to install.
<dumasymptote> you guys rock
<dumasymptote> thanks for all the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: Cant be the problem
<L3ttuc3> Slart (grin) you would sleep even better with hardware raid.
<Cew27>  hi can anyone tel me the difference between beryl, compiz, compiz fusion and emerald
<victorribeiro> I've installed my ATI drive with envy, but I cant enable compiz effects anyway,,, could somebody help me?
<ejer> heymr: if you have 1GB swap and 2GB ram you will not be able to suspend, so yes it depends on ram size
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So i download it for linux :D ? And can i close terminal ?
<Slart> L3ttuc3: hehe.. nah.. then I would worry about where I'd find money for food =)
<Cew27> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Matic`Makovec> Is anyone familar with xboard? :)
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aye
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: let me just try this out first
<Slart> L3ttuc3: but.. sure.. if you've got a couple of hardware raid cards left over.. I can take them off your hands ;)
<MurielGodoi> Slart: okay... thanks for the advices.
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, 6gigs it is. the recommend 150% percent.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: okay :9
<Slart> MurielGodoi: you're welcome
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: haha
<Fiskejohn> bazhang :)
<ganu> erUSUL; thanx a lot... i booted windows ..now its detecting windows drives..
 * bazhang waves to ejer
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, I was first asking how I can remove Ubuntu
<ejer> hi bazhang
<Falgor_> or format the whole drive
<sarah> Greetings. I just installed Ubuntu and I'm having some weird issues. For instance, each time I open the totem media player, my screen flickers to black and then back on again. The beryl zoom function (super+scroll) also affects two areras on the screen, a square in the upper left corner and the rest - completely independently! Anyone ever heard of this?
<heymr> Falgor_, get gparted live cd. great for formatting
<erUSUL> ganu: no problem
<Falgor_> heymr, no other way?
<Jack_Sparrow> victorribeiro: envy is a really bad thing
<Jack_Sparrow> victorribeiro: To save yourself future headaches...  start with a fresh install and come back
<heymr> sarah, turn off desktop effects and try it. alt f2 and type metacity --replace
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: And I told you..
<sarah> heymr: Alright, giving that a go.
<heymr> Falgor_, its the best way. wait... did you install with wubi?  ...lol
<Falgor_> "Falgor_: Install anything you want right over the top"
<sarah> heymr: Nope, still flickering.
<victorribeiro> Jack_Sparrow,  man I've been trying everything, not seems to work
<sarah> Very peculiar.
<Falgor_> I tried installing win2k
<ejer> Falgor_: just reinstall an operating system and delete existing prtitions and let OS make a new one
<korte1975> viva la microsoft
<Kira> bah
<heymr> sarah, in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<korte1975> windows rules
<Falgor_> meh
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: Ask in windows, there is no magic hold that Ubuntu has on your hard drive
<Kira> I'll try to configure ftp again tomorrow
<leggion> Hello, guys! Need some help with the SCIM; some time ago i've set it up to change the im buy clicking and selecting the im from the list, but don't remember how. What should i do?
<bazhang> hi ejer! ;]
<Kira> good night and thanks for the tips
<heymr> korte1975, you are not in the #microsoft-es channel
<korte1975> no i`ve got ubuntu was just joking
<sprocket> Hi! I wonder how to com in to a terminal from ubuntu graphical install, annybody knows?
<sarah> heymr: Think it's a totem-specific issue?
<heymr> sarah, that is a different video player, try it
<sarah> I know it. :) Giving it a go.
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, is there some kinda command line for ubuntu that lets me format the drive (like just after boot)?
<ejer> sprocket: applications>accessories>terminal ?
<TimotyP> sprocket: control+alt+f1
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: okay! now unpack the file (right click should do) and then click on the icon
<heymr> sarah, your saying the whole screen flickers? or just totem...?
<sarah> heymr: The whole screen.
<korte1975> guys do you know why i cannot play dvds under ubuntu?
<MasterShrak> !dvd | korte1975
<ubotu> korte1975: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: gparted livecd which you were also already told would work
<Squawk> hey fellas, can anyone confirm the existence of the "microsoft ergonomic keyboard" option in the 2.6.24.2 kernel?, cos I cant see the damn thing
<CorruptTerrorist> heymr, i'm willing to give up about 20-50gb
<heymr> korte1975, you need some dvd css thing. google
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: the ubuntu livecd with gparted will also work..
<bazhang> Squawk: better head over to #ubuntu+1 for that ;]
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, yes. I was just asking if it was possible without another livecd.... I dont know if I have gparted on this cd.
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, you do not need that much! :) 6 GB is PLENTY
<ejer> CorruptTerrorist: anything above 1.5x your ram is a waste imo
<MasterShrak> Squawk it probably uses a generic driver, also nobody here would probably know as most ubuntu users dont compile their own kernel (try #linux)
<CorruptTerrorist> heymr, i meant for my installation
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: You NEED to go ask for support in the channel that supports the OS you want to install.. this is NOT the place
<sinsun_> I'd want to hold a forum. Which platform is good for me. I' ve googled. but if there's a experienced maintainer who can give me advise will be great.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ok
<heymr> CorruptTerrorist, oh, lol... thats fine...
<heymr> i had a 40 gb drive and i split it when i dual booted
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: this is nice so far... have you unpacked it yet?
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, I havent mentioned windows in my last few sentences.
<CorruptTerrorist> ok... what format do i need to give to the swap and what format for ubuntu?
<sarah> heymr: No flickering in vlc. Very odd.
<fabio> hi there
<MasterShrak> sinsun which platform as far as architecture or desktop environment?
<heymr> sarah, hows it going?
<heymr> sarah, ok
<sprocket> ejer: I dont have any menues, Im in the partition dialog just in the beginning of the install. The partition manager says that i shuld run e2fsck but i dont have a terminal and i cant use alt-f2....
<fabio> i have a question for you
<Squawk> MasterShrak, found some guide saying its supported (admitedly on the gentoo site, but discussing vanilla sources I think), but no matter.
<Falgor_> can I somehow check if there's gparted on my ubuntu install cd?
<fabio> how can i get the mirror effect for the cube  in compiz ?
<erUSUL> Falgor_: if it isn't you can install it
<sarah> heymr: Thanks for the help anyway, going to lurk a bit and see if I can figure out what the problem really is.
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Falgor_
<ubotu> Falgor_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Its unpakced and iam in the program
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: Doesnt matter what you mention...  you want to remove ubuntu.. fine.. install anything you want over the top of it..  You are bordering on troll.. please stop
<erUSUL> !ccsm | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<MasterShrak> Squawk it probably just uses a generic driver
<CorruptTerrorist> heymr, what format do i need to give to the swap and what format for ubuntu?
<sinsun> MasterShrak: oh, my English is not so good. I mean such like phpBB or Jomla ...etc.
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: double click it with your ipod connected
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Has anyone ever played with xboard? I am woundering how can you play over the internet with someone?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ok
<ejer> sprocket: this is strange...
<erUSUL> CorruptTerrorist: swap is swap ubuntu uses ext3 by default
<Matic`Makovec> Does this go through certain servers?
<Squawk> MasterShrak, in all fairness my kernel actualy loads the right driver anyway, unfortunatly it only does it if my mouse is unplugged...
<MasterShrak> sinsun i dont know, what language u speak?
<fabio> thanks
<Falgor_> Jack_Sparrow, I wouldnt WANT to remove ubuntu.
<ejer> sprocket: i would try a reboot and see if it happens again
<MasterShrak> Squawk very strange
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<sinsun> MasterShrak: Chinese
<MasterShrak> !cn | sinsun
<ubotu> sinsun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sprocket> TimotyP: thanks!
<Falgor_> but neither do I want to get this... application I need to pay for to play some windows games.
<ejer> Squawk: have you tried setting right one in ubuntu keyboard settings?
<Squawk> MasterShrak, yeah, tis very weird. If i dont plug the mouse in till ubuntu has booted then all is good
<Falgor_> kadega or whatever.
<MasterShrak> cedega
<Jack_Sparrow> Falgor_: Then dual boot
<Squawk> ejer, its a kernel module not loading issue, not gnome related
<Falgor_> I would do that.
<Falgor_> It just isn't working. No idea why.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I have to choose my generation, but mine generation isent at the list :(
<sinsun> ubotu: I know that. I mean which forum system suits me
<bazhang> Falgor_: what game?
<ejer> Squawk: there is no specific kernel module for that one keyboard I am pretty sure
<Falgor_> C&C generals
<Squawk> ejer, I was hoping getting the right driver rather than relying on a generic one might solve the problem, but itsn ot there
<MasterShrak> sinsun ubotu is a bot, he wont talk back at you :0
<MasterShrak> :)
<Falgor_> = command and conquer generals
<jorje-villafan> last night I screwed something up. I made it to where all my tar.gz and bin files are all not recognized. by the system.... It happened after I stopped a process by accident,which I think was nautilus. Is there a way to rest everything?
<sinsun> MasterShark: ha, I noticed
<roddersg> can anyone recommend a graphical ftp client (dual paned) ?
<sprocket> ejer: I found out that I have to puch ctrl-alt-f1 not just alt-f1...It works.:)
<erUSUL> roddersg: filezilla gftp
<ejer> Squawk: in fact, that would be an xorg module
<MasterShrak> Falgor_ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1287
<mojoman> anyone familiar with radeon 1600xt cards
<ejer> Squawk: cat /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: oh yeah there it is!
<roddersg> I know filezilla, but its not in the ubuntu repos
<erUSUL> !info filezilla | roddersg
<Squawk> ejer, true enough, but the problem isnt x related, the problem is kernel related
<ubotu> roddersg: filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<Falgor_> MasterShrak, what... is that?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: does it see your music too?
<roddersg> hmm, didn't find it in synaptic
<MasterShrak> Falgor_ its how well c&c generals is supported under wine, doesnt look very good
<ejer> Squawk: can you tell me why you think this?
<erUSUL> roddersg: as you can see it is on ubuntu repos (universe)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Its asking for my Ipod fwid ?
<MasterShrak> roddersg gftp is good
<mojoman> hmm if anyone can help me i've been reading about all sorta stuff for them i got the older driver
<Falgor_> well, it didnt work, that's enough "look" for me :)
<mojoman> and removed the new ones for flgrx
<mojoman> just curious if anyone knows much about ati radeon 1600xt cards
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: okay open up the terminal and type df
<Falgor_> I'm gonna try dualboot again
<Falgor_> brb - hopefully not
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Done !?
<Squawk> ejer, because after I manage to get into the system and look at dmesg, I can see that the kernel module for my keyboard is only loaded after I unplug the mouse and then plug it back in
<pingu> anyone know how to turn off the touch pad on a labtop
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: /dev/sdb1             77915440     14160  77901280   1% /media/IPOD
<ejer> Squawk: what module does it say is loading?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: there should be a long number string yeah that is it
<mojoman> tell me if any of you know whats wrong with this configuration
<Squawk> ejer, and unplug/replug the keyboard. My alternative is not to plug in the mouse until boot is finished
<_moro_bana_> how do i install my webcam on my ubuntu
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Whitch part of the numbers i tak?
<MasterShrak> Squawk put a command in /etc/rc.local to load the module: modprobe <module>    also make sure that that /etc/rc.local is executable
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, how do you know it is not working?
<ZeroA4> pingu, Usually there is a Fn button that you press with one of the F buttons Like Fn+F5
<sprocket> ejer:How do i get root privilegis under the install? I have to have it to run e2fsck from a term.
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, test it with ekiga, cheese, camorama, etc.
<Squawk> ejer, it doesnt, which is most of the problem. If I could figure that out I would just autoload it. All it says is "[   39.671075] input: Microsoft Natural� Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 as /class/input/input3"
<erUSUL> Squawk: put the name of the module on /etc/modules if you want it loaded at startup
<ejer> !sudo | sprocket
<ubotu> sprocket: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<effie_jayx> hello all, I need some help with my monitor. I want to adjust thevertical horizontal position but the button for doing this in the monitor is broken. is there a way I can do this through software?
<Squawk> ejer, MasterShrak, erUSUL I cant find the name of the module, or I would already have done so
<pingu> ZeroA4: hey thanks man worked perfectly
<ejer> Squawk: because as I said, it is an xorg module, you need to look it up in the list I pasted
<MasterShrak> Squawk dmesg doesnt say what module got loaded?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: not sure here--trying to read the floola docs just a moment
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Shall i copy the long number string into the Ipod fwid thing?
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: i plugged it ,its not detected
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay :)
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_, have you checked dmesg?
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, you don't need to do anything specific. if it's supported by ubuntu, it's already working. just test it with some program
<dirtyhand> Everytime i empty my auth.log file, it keeps getting refilled again with the old log stuff... why?
<Squawk> MasterShrak, no, it just tells me that the keyboard has been detected as class /input/something or other
<mojoman> effjae to a certain extent yes
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, nothing is supposed to happen if you connect a web camera ;)
<ejer> Squawk: your xorg module is called 'microsoft', and that should be in your xorg config
<mojoman> you'd have to change your xorg file
<mojoman> to a different resolution
<lesjohn> i have mplayer and gnash working in firefox 2, but i'm trying out gran paradiso.  is there a way to get them to work there?
<ejer> Squawk: you can try the other ones listed as well if that does not work :cat /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst | grep micro
<mojoman> try using --> something called songbird :)
<mojoman> its pretty cool
<hendrixski> There's one program I'm running in a debugger which causes my memory usage to spike and I start using SWAP, when I turn off the debugger the memory usage goes back to normal, but the percentage of SWAP used stays the same, and only grows the next time I start it up.  Is there a way to clear my swap between uses?
<ZeroA4> pingu, ok :)
<heymr> effie_jayx, xorgconfig in a terminal
<Squawk> ejer, il look into xorg, but since the keyboard doesnt get identified at all, how would it get loaded if I didnt load x at all but rather booted to console?
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: ok , egika gives me an error opening vedio device, i think its not supported
<bazhang> sudo lsusb -v | grep -i Serial try that in the terminal Fiskejohn
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, w8
<Fiskejohn> bazgang: Okay
<mojoman> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> hehe bazgang
<mojoman> will reset your xorg
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: ok
<mojoman> and ask you for your stuff like keyboard monitor so forth
<effie_jayx> heymr, it's not a command
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: that 16 character long string is the fwid
<dirtyhand> Everytime i empty my auth.log file, it keeps getting refilled again with the old log stuff... why?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Not bazgang :D :D Well this appered :D   iSerial                 3 000A2700132DA95A iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.2 iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.1 iSerial                 0   iSerial                 0 iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.0
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, in ekiga, go to "view -> configuration druid" and do the configuration again and see if it will show your camera
<killown> hi how I do to restart hal?
<heymr> effie_jayx, wierd.. works for me... what version of xorg do you have? try sudo apt-get install xorgconfig... maybe?
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, which camera do you have?
<fus10nx> Does anyone know of a video input card (preferably HD) for Linux? 'd like to connect my Xbox 360 to my linux machine and play it through Linux so i can do video capture and some other stuff
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I just insert it in the the Ipod Fwid thing?
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: genius
<effie_jayx> heymr,  let me check
<Squawk> ejer, plus, the module does get loaded if I don't plugin my mouse, or if i unplug the mouse and then replugin the keyboard, so whatever needs setting is working, just not being detected during the boot
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, sorry is "edit -> configuration druid"
<heymr> effie_jayx, yup, googled, you need to install it'
<heymr> effie_jayx, you can set everything EXACTLY how you need it
<ejer> Squawk: you can force modules to be loaded by adding them to /etc/modules
<bazhang> the number 3 one is it Fiskejohn
<effie_jayx> heymr,  is it in the repositories?
<heymr> effie_jayx, is it not?
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: isnt that for the account
<asathoor> totem and vlc act strange, I cannot watch movies - there is only a green screen
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay but it says it dosenst seems to be valid ?
<effie_jayx> heymr,  not in ubuntu
<Squawk> ejer, I know that. Im still not 100% certain thats the problem since dmesg doesnt show a module loading
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, it will also set up audio and video devices in ekiga
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: those are zeros right?
<heymr> effie_jayx, no prob, me neither... looks like it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212360
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Can i post my fwid to you ?
<Brandon_> hmm this is very strange. Not sure where to ask this. Is it possible for a DNS that points to a server to have a php file like http://foo.example.com/bar.php and have bar .php not in the /var/www folder? I did a locate on said server and I can't find the php file anywhere yet the server is running the php file when I go to it and displaying the page.
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: found it ,do i have to try all the 3 for vedio
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: 000A2700132DA95A
<heymr> effie_jayx, wait, sorry never mine, i'm used to Arch... what ubuntu users do is:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, what options do you get?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: yeah that one :D 000A2700132DA95A
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: i try insert it now right?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: that does not work?
<heymr> effie_jayx, got that? you should be able to set the H and V sync there.. if not, use xorgconfig
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: picture, v4l, v2l
<effie_jayx> heymr,  I have used that command before yes
<nios> anyone got a link to latest envy ?
<Pici> !envy
<erUSUL> !envy | nios
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: v4l2*
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> nios: please see above
<bazhang> nios you must be joking
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: 1 minute
<effie_jayx> heymr,  thnks
<heymr> effie_jayx, then install xorgconfig, you can manuelly set your sync rates
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, ok, try the last two and see if you get an image. the v4l and v4l2
<nios> bazhang: whats the problem?
<MDKSIGN> Whats the folder "file:" for inside my home directory?
<killown> how I do to restart hal-device-manager??
<heymr> killown, /etc/rc.local/hal restart
<heymr> (you may need to be root)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Pop up box: fwid dosent seem to be valid, are you sure you want to continue? Yes - No
<QuickGold> whats the command line command to reinstall a package?  apt-get reinstall?
<killown> heymr its not slackware
<DRebellion> QuickGold, remove and then install
<Pici> QuickGold: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<erUSUL> QuickGold: install --reinstall
<heymr> killown, or arch... ok
<heymr> :P
<QuickGold> Pici: Thank you
<QuickGold> erUSUL: Thank you
<killown> ubuntu please
<jorje-villafan> I can't get ubuntu to recognize .tar.gz, .bin, plus other different file types. can anyone help me figure this out?
<MDKSIGN> I have a folder called "file:" inside my home folder, whats it for?
<DRebellion> jorje-villafan, what exactly are you trying to do?
<heymr> killown, check out /etc dir, maybe in acpid folder? i have done it in ubuntu... rc.local was some where else i think....
<killown> ok ty
<erUSUL> MDKSIGN: there is no such folder by default afaics
<heymr> killown, or maybe the binarie was not in rc.local.. its in /etc though
<Jezz> hi
<killown> /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal
<heymr> you can restart the deamon once you find it just like in slackware.. er arch.. what did you ue post ubu?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I kinda think i have to say "Yes" and screw it :D ?
<Jezz> is 7.10 signifficantly better than 7.04?
<heymr> killown, did restart work from CLI?
<DRebellion> Jezz, yes
<MDKSIGN> erUSUL: ah, ok - thanks
<skule> I can't get nvidia graphics to work. uname -a says  2.6.22-14-generic  but apt-get install nvidia-glx tries to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386. Is that a problem
<Jezz> ok then i reinstall
<Jezz> :)
<kostkon> _moro_bana_, even if does not work in ekiga, check if it works in the program you would like to use the camera with (e.g. Skype, amsn, ... which one?). and what's the name of the camera?
<ejer> skule: use restricted driver manager
<heymr> _moro_bana_, do you have video4linux...? dump question, sorry
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: well if this borks it a reset under itunes in wine will be in order up to you
<heymr> dumb*
<jorje-villafan> DRebellion: when I right click on archive type files I don't get an "extract here", and when I select it I get a "cannot open file". I want it back to normal.
<erUSUL> skule: what version of ubuntu do you have instaled?
<killown> heymr, I going to restart system thank you
<_moro_bana_> kostkon: ok i will try that, thank you
<skule> erUSUL, 7.10
<erUSUL> !versio | skule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !version | skule
<heymr> killown, sorry : / i hope it restarts fast :P
<ubotu> skule: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<_moro_bana_> heymr; vedio4linus that is the driver right?
<heymr> _moro_bana_, i think so
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Do you think i should say "yes" +
<Fiskejohn> ?
<lukaszt> I get an error  "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: hehe your call ;]
<skule> 7.10 it is
<lukaszt> It asks to delete or not
<_moro_bana_> heymr: i think i have it , it was shown on ekiga
<roddersg> MasterShrek, thanks gftp is ok
<jorje-villafan> DRebellion: I think I screwed it up last night after I stopped a proccess, which I think was Nautilus.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: If it was you ipod you said yes or no ?
<heymr> _moro_bana_, k
<lukaszt> Help pls how do I fix delete don't delete  "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<erUSUL> skule: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 is a feisty package
<skule> restricted-manager says it needs linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic but apt-get says there is no such package
<DRebellion> jorje-villafan, i have no idea sorry. i usually just use tar and bzip/gzip from the cmd line.
<mangojambo> hi ... what is the best (and easy) way to share folders and files from ubuntu to ubuntu .. ?
<lukaszt> nautils are working fine I fixed that
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I would go for it, but I try many crazy things ;]
<mangojambo> ssh, nis, samba???
<graft> argh! does anyone else have problems with apport ALWAYS using up 99% of CPU?
<erUSUL> skule: maybe a messed up sources.list   ??
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I am up for it :D
<lukaszt> Nows the problem im having is with  "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<erUSUL> !nfs | mangojambo
<ubotu> mangojambo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Danmit now it says can't write fwid. wrong generation selected?
<skule> erUSUL, I think thats it.
<graft> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ejer> graft: try killing it
<HEP85> I am trying to compile mesa. make linux-dri-x86-x64 returns some multiple definition errors. Can anyone help?
<graft> ejer: yeah, i can kill it, obviously, but i have to do that every time something crashes
<graft> ejer: is it just broken? should I uninstall it?
<ejer> graft: i disable it, but maybe you should file a bug
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: It is certenly not my lucky Ipod day today :)
<Leopard2A5> hi everyone
<lukaszt> got to restart
<whabo> guys help please how do i completely remove avant window nagigator ...... when i installed it installed 53 mbs and alot of packages ... but when i removed it it only removed 1 package HELP{ please
<HEP85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57359/
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aha; well that was worth a try--the next way is two different choices
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: give them to me :-D
<sipior> whabo: i believe apt-get autoremove does that
<bazhang> first one is the easy way Fiskejohn--iTunes under wine; the second is to compile a bunch of stuff from ubuntuforums
<jorje-villafan> DRebellion: Thanks anyways. I've been asking since last night with few replies. I'll probably just have to reinstall Ubuntu. I was trying to avoid it, I just installed and organized 15gb of music, got compiz all set up, and set up all my personal stuff. :(
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Lets try iTunes under wine :D
<DRebellion> jorje-villafan, as soon as its all working fine, make an entire backup ;)
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: okay, now just a moment while I retrieve my iPod
<ejer> jorje-villafan: the open with thing is the only problem?
<whabo> sipior ... nope i typed apt-get autoremove it said invalid operation.
<heymr> whabo, you need to be root
<sipior> whabo: hmm...works here. are you root? try sudo apt-get autoremove
<heymr> sudo that command
<Gigamo> Is it possible to convert NTFS to ext3?
<whabo> can some one please do me a favor and tell me what packages AWM installed when u install it for the first time on a KDE desktop?
<Leopard2A5> hey guys, hope someone can help me: i'm trying to install ubuntu on my (sofar-) windows-machine with a RAID 5 consisting of 3 HDDs, the problem is, when i get to the partitioning-screen it shows me every single HDD and not one(the raid) with the existing partitions, can anyone help? my mainboard is an ASUS M2N32 SLI with raid-controller
<whabo> oh
<heymr> Gigamo, heck yes :)
<whabo> thx
<whabo> hold on lemme try it
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh this sucks :( http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<Gigamo> heymr: safely? and how?
<heymr> Gigamo... wait... whith saving your data i mean... humdinger
<heymr> Gigamo, safely as it, converting one format to the other while keeping the data?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Leopard2A5
<ubotu> Leopard2A5: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ejer> Fiskejohn: not sure of your exact prob, but have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<QuickGold> How do I COMPLETELY reinstall apache?
<Gigamo> yes heymr thats what I meant, quite important data on that ntfs partition
<erUSUL> Leopard2A5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gigamo> but I dont use windows anymore now so
<heymr> Gigamo, try google... i only know of formatting it as ext3 with gparted of cfdisk
<Squawk> If I run the dpkg on the two .deb files created by a kernel compile, an entry is made in /boot/grub/menu.lst. However, I dont have that file (I didnt even install grub using ubuntu, install/manage grub from gentoo). If I run that command, does it check for grub, or just create those entries in that file?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I will do this as well--so just bear with me
<Leopard2A5> thx guys
<heymr> Gigamo, google it, if its not possible, just back up your data and format
<QuickGold> How do I COMPLETELY reinstall apache?
<Fiskejohn> ejer: yeah i have read it, but unfortunetly my problem is a little more complicated :(
<Fiskejohn> bazgang: So you start install iTunes ?
<whabo> i tried that it still says invalid operation .... should i say .. apt-get autoremove avant-window-manager ??
<erUSUL> QuickGold: remove --purge all apache related packages and install again
<heymr> QuickGold, run this in a terminal:  man apt-get   and look for "purge"
<dirtyhand> denyhosts keeps adding my ip to hosts.deny even after I empited the auth.log file
<erUSUL> !repeat | QuickGold
<ubotu> QuickGold: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jorje-villafan> ejer: When I download specific file types I get no options, just straight to desktop... I can get into them if I access them directly from the archiver.
<ejer> Fiskejohn: because ipods work fine in most cases
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So you start install iTunes :D ?
<sipior> whabo: no, should work
<Fiskejohn> ejer: I think its becouse its the new 6 generation :(
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: first we need to sudo apt-get install wine from the terminal
<QuickGold> erUSUL: How do I determine what apache related packages are installed?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I already have  wine
<ejer> jorje-villafan: make sure you have file-roller instaled, as well as the 'helper' program for that file type
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: then we need to download iTunes for windows
<jorje-villafan> ejer: I'll check right now.
<heymr> QuickGold, check synaptic package manager for them
<erUSUL> QuickGold: use synaptic they appear with a green square
<sbox> hello all, can anyone recommend a power management solution to hibernate the machine?
<ejer> whabo: how did you install it
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: indeed :D http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347 chek that :(
<QuickGold> I'm using Ubuntu server....no GUI
<storm-zen> I had to change to xscreensaver.  After switching, I didn't have access to the standard "just blank the screen without consuming any additional CPU cycles" option.  How do I get that option?
<heymr> sbox, right clock on power applet, choose pereferences...
<whabo> ejer i used synaptics
<storm-zen> sorry... running gutsy.
<sipior> whabo: it should at least report no error. could you pastebin the precise command you used?
<sbox> heymr: heymr, whats power applet?
<sipior> or just paste it here, i suppose
<erUSUL> QuickGold: aptitude search apache | grep '^i'
<whabo> but when i do comp;lete removal it only takes away 1 package of all the packages .. i wanna get rid of the dependencies
<heymr> sbox, a battery icon on your panel...?
<QuickGold> erUSUL: Thank you
<whabo> okayz
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Cen you tell me where you download iTunes from ? So we got the same version ?
<sbox> heymr: its not a laptop, it's a desktop
<bruce_> ok, i am trying to install the compiz config settings manager, and the terminal program keeps telling me i have to run dpkg manually. what do i do?
<noodlesgc> bruce_ just type sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<ejer> whabo: u r running hardy?
<whabo> sipior how do log in as root ... without doing the ctrl alt F2 thing?
<nickrud> bruce_: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sipior> whabo: use sudo
<sipior> whabo: there is no root password, by default at least
<bruce_> k ill try it thanks
 * TrustNoOne wakes up
<Yahooadam> What kernel is in gutsy proposed?
<bruce_> k it didnt work here is what it tells me.....   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DRebellion> whabo, sudo -i
<TrustNoOne> how do you update your kernel, gnome and kde?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: from the link on that page--then choose the version for xp and vista
<chombee> After I've installed apache and got webserver going, if I want to install a CGI application, where do I put it? /var/www/ seems to work for static HTML only
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I am downloading the version 7.6 :D
<whabo> okay i got it it worked
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: same here
<Slart> TrustNoOne: you update those when the new version of ubuntu comes out
<Yahooadam> TrustNoOne - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<whabo> it worked thx alot ejer and sipior
<sipior> whabo: no worries
<Slart> TrustNoOne: or using apt.. as usual.. if there is some kind of security patch
<TrustNoOne> Yahooadam, Slart thx
<ejer> chombee: http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/addcgitoapache.shtml may help
<Yahooadam> TrustNoOne - or install kernelname gdm kdm
<rene_> Can anyone tell me what the default login/pass is for the LiveCD - version 7.10?
<rene_> For samba shares that is...
<Yahooadam> rene_ - ubuntu/unset
<Yahooadam> rene - oh for samba, you can configure that
<bruce_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rene_> Yahooadam: One isn't set pr. default?
<Slart> the live cd comes with samba server installed? seems.. unneeded
<nickrud> bruce_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Slart> bruce_: indeed.. do it
<bruce_> i dont understand what i am supposed to do
<bullgard4> In Gutsy I tried to install the DEB program package i2c-tools. GDebi objects: "Error: Conflict with the installed package 'lm-sensors'. How to resolve this conflict?
<bruce_> i am new to linux
<kostkon> Slart, not server only samba client
<ejer> Slart: unless you need to share out a dir using it, can be pretty helpful in a win-lan
<nickrud> bruce_: it's telling you what command to run. Use sudo so you have admin privileges
<Slart> bruce_: open a terminal. write sudo dpkg --configure -a        press enter
<bazhang> bruce_: open a terminal and type that command
<bruce_> k thanks ill be back if is doent work
<Yahooadam> what kernel is in gutsy proposed?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: i am done installing
<Slart> kostkon: ok.. so then there is no default samba password in the live cd.. my world is safe again. it all makes sense now =)
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: woo fast--almost downloaded just a minute
<erUSUL> Yahooadam: there is no new kernel there afaics
<jeremiahzg> Autosetup :/
<Yahooadam> erUSUL - ugh :( whats the best way to get a newer kernel in ubuntu?
<bruce_> awesome its doind something now
<Slart> ejer: well.. from a disc rescue point of view it could make some sense
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: :D Okay
 * TrustNoOne likes linux now
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I'm new to wine so bear with me here ;]
<erUSUL> Yahooadam: dl the deb of the hardy one from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<void^> bullgard4: remove lm-sensors (or use the i2c* tools that come with lm-sensors)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Me 2 :D
<bruce_> now i  am getting this,,    E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-bin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<benny269> im new to programming but need to program in java using javac and java commands. can anyone tell me what kind of JDK i need to d/l and how?
<nickrud> bruce_: sudo apt-get -f install , try that
<erUSUL> !java | benny269
<ubotu> benny269: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Lectus> Hello! I'm installing Ubuntu 64-bit edition. I'd like to know if all applications from Ubuntu repository have 64-bit versions. How does Ubuntu handle this 32-bit/64-bit thing? Are there different reps?
<MindSpark> hi, I tried adding a user to a group, but it just doesn't work
<erUSUL> Lectus: almos all apps have 64 bit version... except the java firefox plugin
<benny269> erUSUL: tried that it seems to be more directed if you want to run java compatible things, i need to program
<nickrud> MindSpark: that user has to log out completely for the new group to be recognized
<erUSUL> Lectus: different repos
<TrustNoOne> every day i get server errors from pidgin, when i try to send a msg it says connection error with server, try again in a few minutes, but this happens EVERY day... anything i can do to improve the connection?
<dirtyhand> denyhosts keeps adding my ip to hosts.deny even after I empited the auth.log file
<erUSUL> benny269: install sun-java6-jdk instead of jre and you will get the compiler etc
<MindSpark> nickrud, already did so
<MindSpark> I added it from commandline
<Sientz> I have been trying to install xubuntu on my toshiba tecra laptop...the installer just seems to die, i have tried some various boot parameters but nothing seems to help get it installed...any ideas?
<MindSpark> using gpasswd
<nickrud> MindSpark: did you log out of the gui?
<genius> Hello, is there a software that works like traceroute but pings all hosts in trace to ensure where packet loss is?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: mine dosent work at all :(
<MindSpark> nickrud, no, just the shell
<Squawk> genius, traceroute uses ping to generate its output
<nickrud> MindSpark: completely means completely
<MindSpark> nickrud, ok, thanks, brb
<graft> genius: traceroute usually hangs where the packets are dropping
<sbox> i've install hibernate and it works perfectly, how do I now set an inactivity timer?
<ArmyMan007> hi!
<genius> I have seen once a better software and windows server has one
<bruce_> sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<ArmyMan007> i have a problem i would like to share with you...
<ejer> genius: sudo aptitude search traceroute - 3 options there
<ArmyMan007> i really want to surf the web using ubuntu
<bruce_> sorry accident
<ArmyMan007> but i'm running it as a livecd from my USB
<ArmyMan007> and i don't want to install it to my HD
<Squawk> genius, define better? traceroute does exactly what it should, no more, no less. If you want an application to do more then have a look at the various frontends to traceroute, or write a short shell script to ping the hosts
<adryan> exit
<ArmyMan007> how do i surf the web using livecd?
<erUSUL> benny269: also you have to run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to select the sun java over the default gcj
<ArmyMan007> (from my usb)
<sudobash> firefox
<erUSUL> ArmyMan007: open firefox?
<ArmyMan007> it won't work
<ejer> sbox: gnome-power-preferences
<Squawk> ArmyMan007, just configure your network, and use firefox
<sudobash> opera in that case
<benny269> erUSUL: which do i do first?
<sudobash> or lynx
<graft> traceroute does exactly that - it pings various hosts on the route between you and some IP
<bullgard4> void^: The range of functions of i2c-tools is greater than that of  the i2c* tools that come with lm-sensors, I believe. A friend of mine was so kind to compile i2c-tools for me for Gutsy. May I ask you for guidance it it is advisable to remove lm-sensors.
<ArmyMan007> don't know how to configure the network
<sudobash> lynx and wget
<erUSUL> benny269: first install the jdk
<ArmyMan007> and using livecd
<Squawk> graft, I told him that already
<sudobash> then learn ifconfig
<ArmyMan007> ?
<Slart> ArmyMan007: then I guess we won't be able to help you until you tell us why it won't work.... on a normal internet connected pc firefox works out of the box
<sudobash> man ifconfig Armyman007
<roxja-it> evening guys, trying to sort out my flash, have both adobe and gnash installed, flash websites look a mess when loaded though
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> click on System->Administration-> network
<erUSUL> ArmyMan007: doesn't network manager configure the net for you? os System>Admin>Net
<sbox> ejer: is that from /system/preferences/power management?
<Slart> roxja-it: uninstall gnash.. see if that makes it better
<Squawk> erUSUL, not if hes not using dhcp
<sudobash> most of the time
<ArmyMan007> let me try that one more time... hope this works...
<ejer> sbox: yes, or just type that command in terminal
<ArmyMan007> cya in a bit...
<erUSUL> Squawk: that's why i added System>Admin>Net
<erUSUL> Squawk: ;)
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> you modify the wireless if you have a wireless on the pc, or ethernet if it is wired
<MindSpark> nickrud, works perfectly, thanks, but why is it so ?
<ArmyMan007> wireless
<ArmyMan007> i'll try
<ArmyMan007> thanks! l8er! :D
<scott_> Hey, I'm new to linux and I'm trying to figure out where I would place a folder with a program in it.
<roxja-it> Slart: will do sir
<genius> but software i am talking about traces then saves ping info about all hosts it traced. it shows all info about dropped packets min/max/avg ping to all hosts. and you can set test time
<amenado> Squawk-> liveCd uses dhcp by default
<Squawk> scott_, depends what you want to do with it
<sbox> ejer: its just that seems to turn the monitor off and put the thing to sleep without it waking up, running hibernate actually hibernates the thing
<nickrud> MindSpark: don't really know the cause, just that it's 'always been that way'
<Slart> roxja-it: and stop calling me sir.. you make me want to send you on a 4 mile run
<scott_> Squak> It's called "songbird"
<Squawk> amenado, I meant if he has a dhcp server running, not if he has a client on hte livecd
<MindSpark> nickrud, only on ubuntu though, eh ?
<nickrud> MindSpark: no, linux wide
<ahmed> ubuntu-sa
<scott_> Squawk>> A file sharing program.
<roxja-it> Slart: maybe I wanna go on a 4 mile run :) sorted now thanks that was doing my head in
<Squawk> scott_, you can put it anywhere you want. Run an executable with ./filename, or else learn about your $PATH
<MindSpark> groups and user info is independent of X
<amenado> Squawk->  he is gone, we will find out soon if he gets back
<lesjohn> is there a way i can capture all the sound coming out of firefox?
<benny269> erUSUL: should i go for jdk5 or jdk6?
<jorje-villafan> ejer: I tried to reinstall file roller but it didn't help
<Slart> roxja-it: gnash is a nice initiative.. but it's got a long way to go until it's comparable to adobe flash
<Squawk> lesjohn, there are applications to capture sound going to your soundcard, but I cant remember what. Dont tihnk you can do it application specific
<nickrud> MindSpark: filesystem, below X. If you'd had another console shell open, you still wouldn't be recognized as part of that group
<mrpockets> anyone know how to get "outside" the cub e?
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you still there? in the terminal type winecfg
<MindSpark> nickrud, yes, but X doesn't run on shell, does it ?
<scott_> Squawk>> $Path... Got it. Silly me! What was I thinking!?
<roxja-it> Slart: ah ya, side by side with adobe is a nightmare
<Squawk> scott_, be careful what you put in your path
<hopeless> hi! i'm currently running fedora 5, and i want to install gutsy gibbon on a new root partition (but keep my old home partition). i have a few questions. first, should i tell the ubuntu installer to set the mount point of my old home partition to /home? second, should i set the mount point of my first partition (which i assume is the boot partition) to /boot, or will the installer detect the existing copy of grub automatically?
<nickrud> MindSpark: the user is active. That's the key, not shell, or anything else. Try creating a test group, and having two shells open.
<erUSUL> benny269: dunno latest is better??
<benny269> erUSUL: fair play
<MindSpark> nickrud, ahuh, doesn't update until user is logged out from everything eh ?
<nickrud> MindSpark: correct
<scott_> Squawk>> Well, I have no choice but to be reckless and 'fly by the seat of my pants'.
<Squawk> hopeless, best bet if you want to use your old grub is to configure it entirly using fedora and foget it from ubuntu till you have working ubuntu
<Squawk> scott_, what changes are you making to your path? you can just put an alias in .bashrc to run the given command
<MindSpark> nickrud, alright, thanks. You never stop learning anything with linux I guess.
<^jason> hi can anyone pm me i need to know a few questions before i install kubuntu
<nickrud> MindSpark: daily myself
<Squawk> !ask | ^jason
<ubotu> ^jason: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<roxja-it> hopeless: as long as you leave the fedora partitions alone during install, I would image that any mistakes you make would be editable through grub
<MindSpark> that's the main reason I switched from windows 10 years ago
<genius> Squawk: pathping in win server
<MindSpark> I didn't find anything interesting anymore
<scott_> Squawk>> Dunno. I'm just trying to install this program so I don't have to run it from the folder sitting on my desktop - I'm a but of a neat freak.
<hopeless> squawk: i don't care if i use my old grub or a new grub... i just want to be able to dual-boot fedora and ubuntu in the easiest way possible. i've heard that ubuntu is good at detecting existing linux installs, so i was thinking about letting ubuntu reinstall grub
<amenado> hopeless you can install ubuntu and have the minimum / partition mounted,  you can use your old swap, your old /home shud be left alone, and once you have an ubuntu running you can always modify /etc/passwd to point to your old /home
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ill do
<^jason> will kubuntu fit on my old 3 gig harddrive?
<genius> About ping-trace utility http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pathping
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Something odd oppend :?!
<Squawk> hopeless, must admit ubuntu deteceted both my gentoo and windows installs, but I told it not to install grub and just added an entry to my grub from gentoo, so I can be sure how it will behave
<amenado> hopeless, ubuntu may have different uid numbering than fedora, thats why i suggest leaving old /home untouched
<hopeless> roxja-it: so setting the mount point of my old home partition to /home definitely won't damage it? i really don't want to have to use my backups, so i want to be sure...
<Squawk> scott_, you just want to type "filename" and it run the command
<dman012> Hello. I have a very quick question! Where can I get a LiveCD version of Ubuntu?
<mrpockets> no, seriously
<Sientz> need help with xubuntu install on toshiba tecra 8100 please send PM if inclined to help =D
<mrpockets> i really need to get out of the cube
<Nubbie> dman012: the ubuntu website.
<_Oz_> dman012: ubuntu.com
<nickrud> amenado: uuid's are written to the partition, so it doesn't change os to os
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: just type winecfg in the terminal, then cd to where you have downloaded that file and type wine iTunesSetup.exe
<Squawk> scott_, that being the case just do "alias command=/path/to/file/name" in .bashrc, and it will work
<MDKSIGN> Is there any way to abbreviate "Applications, Places, System" in the menu bar?
<amenado> nickrud am refering to user id not the uuid of the device
<dman012> Nubbie... it just has the basic ubuntu distribution there...
<verb> dman012, http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy
<nickrud> amenado: ah, I thought it was a typo :)
<Nubbie> dman012: that's the live/install cd.
<hopeless> amenado: ah, thanks. so i should leave the old home as /dev/sda7, or whatever, and i can change it to /home later?
<Nubbie> dman012: it's both.
<scott_> Squawk>> No, I want to click on an icon and run it. :) But I want it to reside on my hdd with the rest of my applications.
<dman012> I see...
<genius> Help, anyone knows suk software for linux? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pathping
<_Oz_> anyone here use virtualbox?
<roxja-it> hopeless: if your pointing to your old /home doin install you'll wipe it
<amenado> hopeless yes, leave the old one /home alone for now,
<hopeless> k thanks!
<patogen> Don't worry about the screams from your neighbour
<_Oz_> what is the difference between virtualbox opensource vs. the personal eval "proprietary" version?
<verb> dman012, downloading the torrent may save you the time to check the integrity og the CD ISO you download
<erUSUL> _Oz_: usb support i think
<Squawk> scott_, then move the application to wherever it is you want to keep it, and create a link to it using ln. try man ln to understand
<graft> genius: use google, man, it's like the first hit for 'pathping linux'
<ejer> _Oz_: http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<nickrud> _Oz_: #vbox probably can tell you in detail
<void^> bullgard4: lm-sensors is used to provide fan and temperature information which is not available via acpi to applications. it should be safe to remove it.
<_Oz_> erUSUL: the open source version doesn't support usb?
<_Oz_> thanks
<erUSUL> _Oz_: iirc yes
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: well i already installed itunes
<dman012> thank you!
<Nubbie> dman012: no problem.
<erUSUL> _Oz_: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<scott_> Squawk>> Aren't specific things kept in specific places in the path?
<mrpockets> i really need to get out of the cube
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I maybe think i have to reboot my PC becouse iTunes wont work :(
<walmis> hi, can anyone tell me what software is used to display stats on the right: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73972-2.jpg ?
<bullgard4> void^: I will remove lm-sensors and then try to install i2c-tools.
<neverblue> if I search for a network printer, find it, but then am prompted to install the printer driver, which isnt in the list (I have the CD with drivers on it), how do I go about setting it up ?
<mrpockets> htat is such an ugly desktop
<erUSUL> walmis: conky
<ejer> walmis: looks like gkrellm with a skin
<patogen> Don't worry, you'll never become the wife of Carl Gustaf XVI
<walmis> thanks guys
<MDKSIGN> Is there any way to alter the text "Applications, Places, System" in the menu bar?
<hopeless> once i have ubuntu installed, how do i tell it to mount my old home partition as /home?
<chazco> Hi... i have Ubuntu 7.10 running a local LAMP server... is it possible to move where mysql stores its data to another partition?
<Odd-rationale> hopeless: You should do that during install.
<Squawk> scott_, nothing is kept in "the path". Your path is a list of directories in which commands that will run are stored. You can add any directory to your path. I never, ever run a command in linux using double click (unless its something like clicking on an image to open it), but you have complete freedom. If I ever write scripts they go in my ~/scripts dir
<Squawk> hopeless, edit /etc/fstab so that /home points to the rigt partition
<hopeless> odd-rationale: somene just told me i *shouldn't* do that during install, lest it wipe my old home!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine Fiskejohn take a look here and see what I am doing ;]
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: does your iTunes work correctly ?
<Odd-rationale> hopeless: Just tell the installed not to format that partition.
<Odd-rationale> *installer
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: still reading up on this ;]
<ejer> MDKSIGN: you can remove the entire menu, then right click and add just the gnome menu if you like
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: AFAIK, you need crossover, the commercial version of wine, to run iTunes.
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: well the appdb says it can be done so here's to trying ;]
<ArmyMan007> hi all
<ArmyMan007> well
<ArmyMan007> i need help
<ejer> i would just run itunes in vbox
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Ohh Well bazhang i already have installed wine and have serverel programs running on wine :) I kinda know how it works :)
<ArmyMan007> please help me out and PM me...
<ArmyMan007> please
<amenado> Odd-rationale the problem with using the old /home is the uid of fedora maybe different from ubuntu's
<gantrixx> has anyone here heard of OpenOffice having problems accessing files on a NAS?
<Sientz> need help with xubuntu install on toshiba tecra 8100 please send PM if inclined to help =D
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> what happened when you got to System->Administration->Network?
<Yggdrasil> hello, does anyone know of any of the " free" internet providers like juno and netzero working under linux ?
<ArmyMan007> i don't know how to use the terminal commands
<Odd-rationale> amenado: Oh, hopeless is migrating from fedora? Then things *might* be different.
<ArmyMan007> and i don't want to install it yet to my HD
<mewshi> grrrrr
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: then you are way ahead of me--I will make this iPod deal work though ;]
<mewshi> guys, wtf?!
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> it is gui.. its in the menu on the top
<ArmyMan007> that's why i'm using it on my USB flash driver
<scott_> Squawk>> Okay, then I'm using the wrong terminology. Are programs kept in a specific place in the directory? I mean, logically I wouldn't want to place an application in !/home/blah/pictures.
<Slart> mewshi: no need for that kind of language..
<Slart> mewshi: what's the problem?
<mewshi> I said wtf
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Offcourse :D Ill just wait :D
<mewshi> world trade federation XD
<bazhang> mewshi: calm down
<MDKSIGN> ejer: I like the full menu :) It's just a lil too wide, It would be better as "Apps - Places - Sys"
<Slart> mewshi: well.. fair enough.. they are kind of nasty =)
<ArmyMan007> sorry
<ArmyMan007> i still don't know what to do
<ejer> scott_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard for too much info
<ArmyMan007> please PM me if you can...
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> what happened when you got to System->Administration->Network?  look in the menu display
<^jason> will kubuntu fit on my old 3 gig harddrive?
<MDKSIGN> or maybe just icons, no text at all
<ejer> MDKSIGN: if you can do it anywhere, it is in gconf-editor... but I just looked and could not find it
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> stay here, so others can learn
<scott_> Ejer>> Thanks. Exactly what I needed.
<Slart> ^jason: barely I think..
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you know how to get this going? double click on iTunes in the file list and it should launch right?
<mewshi> well, that stupid "You can't join till you fix this" thing is freaking ridiculous
<scott_> It's hard to find information on "blank" when "blank" can't be defined. :)
<ejer> MDKSIGN: maybe http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/ will help
<Slart> ^jason: but if you don't install a lot of apps it might work..
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: I searched the appdb for iTunes, but got no results.
<Squawk> scott_, there is no real convention as far as I know, but if it was me id just have an "applications" directory in my home directory
<ArmyMan007> okey
<ArmyMan007> going into network now
<patogen> Don't worry about saving the pandas
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Well i just click on the .exe file and then it should start install
<ArmyMan007> hang on
<nickrud> scott_: I keep a local dir in my home, same idea as /usr/local
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347 Odd-rationale ;]
<MDKSIGN> ejer: nice :) thanks!
<sprocket> Does anybody have experience with installing on a gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H mobo? Its with amd 690g chipset.
<DRebellion> !anyone | sprocket
<ubotu> sprocket: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ejer> scott_: for local installs like google earth I usually install to /home/myuser/.google-earth-bin so it sites alongside it's config
<ArmyMan007> ok
<ejer> sits
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: Thanks. Will look.
<ArmyMan007> i can see wired connection and modem connection
<ejer> whoa! Sun bought virtualbox??
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> your wireless nic is not showing up on the list?
<ArmyMan007> obviasly i'm not going to use modem connection
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Its to bad it wont work :(
<hopeless> okay, i go to partition, and ubuntu says, "warning! file system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it? is it possible that i somehow changed my ntfs partition when shrinking it? or is this just because i'm migrating from fedora?
<bazhang> aye Fiskejohn; am going to boot a vm and see if that does it ;]
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: Looks like only one guy was able to get it to kind of work...
<ArmyMan007> i can't tell... those are the only 2 things i get to see
<noodlesgc> hey can anyone help me? when i try to ping google i get: connect: No buffer space available
<amenado> hopeless nope, dont touch ntfs stuff..leave it alone
<ArmyMan007> please keep in mind that i'm using ubuntu from a USB
<Fiskejohn> bazhang great idea :) Please tell me if it works :D
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: You come back online right ?!
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... I found out where all my memory was going. I had re-enabled DRI support. I disabled it again and I'm back down to a clean 95MB used at boot.
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, sounds bad. connect() is a c function.
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> is the wifi nic card you have also usb? or a pci ?
<chocolatewithmin> hello, does anybody know why whwn i run a fullscreen application, x server restart and apppears login screen?
<ArmyMan007> big words for a little man like me... newbie when it comes to those stuff...
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: this works for sure--if you have a windows xp disk then a vm is 100% guaranteed to work--just wanted to avoid that but what the hey this has me pssed off ;]
<_Oz_> ArmyMan007: come again?
<jaymacdonald> how much it cost buy ubuntu?
<jaymacdonald> where i buy
<hopeless> amenado: i have to shrink windows to make room for my new root partition
<Squawk> jaymacdonald, free
<DRebellion> !ubuntu | jaymacdonald
<ubotu> jaymacdonald: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> do you have a wireless nic card?  is it inside your laptop?
<noodlesgc> DRebellion, i t seems there is something wrong with not only ping, by anything trying to use internet (firefox, etc..)
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: i have no vm CD :(
<jaymacdonald> omfg it's free
<ArmyMan007> no
<jaymacdonald> where i download
<ArmyMan007> it's on a computer
<jaymacdonald> can i use my windows stuffs
<ArmyMan007> jaymacdonald: website...
<ejer> bazhang: Fiskejohn: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/29/how-to-run-microsoft-outlook-natively-on-linux-using-virtualbox/ but just install itunes instead... this way it still works when apple puts out their next cr@ppy update
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: you have a vm CD ? I don't even know what a vm CD is :(
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, *shrug* reboot?
<ArmyMan007> jaymacdonald: download it from the ubuntu website
<ph8> hey all! I'm an ubuntu user, does anyone know a client other than evolution which supports exchange? Evolution's implementation is *appalling*
<amenado> hopeless do that shrinking with window tools first before messing with ubuntu..so its safer and you can not blame ubuntu screwed your partitioning/resizing
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: aha you misunderstand me--iof you have a xp cd then the vm is in ubuntu and you can do it that way
<Odd-rationale> jaymacdonald: I suggest you familiarize your self with linux in general: www.gnulinux.org
<Squawk> ph8, thunderbird maybe?
<chocolatewithmin>  does anybody know why whwn i run a fullscreen application, x server restart and apppears login screen?
<ArmyMan007> i'm using ubuntu on my PC via my USB flash drive
<Slart> ph8: I think it's the only one.. unfortunately
<amenado> !who | ArmyMan007
<ubotu> ArmyMan007: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Odd-rationale> jaymacdonald: Worng URL. www.getgnulinux.org
<noodlesgc> DRebellion, yes rebooting fixes it, ive tried that, but everytime i use the interne for a while that problem comes up
<sprocket> uboto: I cant get ubuntu to work on my mashine with a ga-ma69gm-s2h mobo. It is suppose to be trubblesome. It frezes but not the mouse after login. I just see a brownish screen. I tryed to sudo shutdown in other tty but after the command it just frezez the tty.
<bazhang> ejer thanks very much! much appreciated!
<hopeless> amenado: oops... well, i already shrank windows with the ubuntu installer. so what do i do now? just ignore the error message?
<Indiadev_Techie>  ph8: Mozilla Thunderbird...
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, very worrying
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Na i have no XP Cd :( Sorry
<jaymacdonald> so can i put my windowns programs on it
<Fiskejohn> ejer: Thanks mate :)
<Indiadev_Techie> ArmyMan007: hey i know..how to do that..
<ArmyMan007> ?
<ArmyMan007> say what/
<ArmyMan007> ?
<Odd-rationale> jaymacdonald: Short answer: No. Long answer: maybe.
<amenado> hopeless big oopps.. cancel since i assume it has not executed the resizing yet? if not, i dont know what to tell you
<Fiskejohn> ejer: bazhang: i want virtuel box :D Looks nice :D
<ArmyMan007> !tab Indiadev_Techie say what?
<ArmyMan007> oops...
<hopeless> yeah i executed the resizing
<ArmyMan007> lol
<hopeless> now i want to create my new root partition in the free space
<ejer> Fiskejohn: it is the way to use these win only things... but you should get far away from itunes if you can
<hopeless> that's where i'm getting the warning
<noodlesgc> DRebellion, yes. i read somewhere that having too many apps trying to access internet, that will happen. but do you know if there is like a buffer size that i can modify somewhere?
<ArmyMan007> I could still use some help guys...
<ArmyMan007> please...
<Odd-rationale> I hope that didn't scare him away...
<graft> ArmyMan007: what's your problem?
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, no, sorry.
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> it means put the nick of the person your chatting with at the beggining so it will not be confusing. this is like addressing sergeat XX
<dresstein> hello
<ArmyMan007> do I really need to repet myself? *SIGH*
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> also patience is necessary
<bluefox83> holly crap, i just got off a chat with an HP tech support person, i told them i installed Ubuntu and they knew it was linux AND they suggested a way to help make my dvdrom stop running constantly when watching a movie :D
<dresstein> I am running Ubuntu Studio, but I am not sure if I am using the real time kernel; how to I check for that?
<ejer> ArmyMan007: look at this first if u r using wifi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Indiadev_Techie> ArmyMan007: bootin ubuntu frm usbdisk...
<chocolatewithmin>  does anybody know why whwn i run a fullscreen application, x server restart and apppears login screen?
<hdevalence> anybody know of a tool to convert .mdf files to .iso?
<Squawk> ArmyMan007, if you talk in a room with 1000+ people and dont address the person in question, then probably you do need to repeat
<Fiskejohn> ejer: yeah i once had a ipod shuffle and iTunes totally fucked it up :( And well i hate iTunes it creating alot of wierd m4a files
<ejer> bluefox83: wow
<twosouls82> ~mdf2iso
<twosouls82> hdevalence:  mdf2iso
<graft> chocolatewithmin: what app?
<roxja-it> bluefox83: your first mistake was talking to hp
<ejer> Fiskejohn: and you are buying crippled music
<ArthurArchnix> I run this command in the terminal and I need to use sudo, but if I put the same command in /etc/rc.local will I need to prepend it with sudo?
<bluefox83> ejer, yeah, i'm all sorts of surprised
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, one application in particular, or any application that can be maximised?
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: Actually, even in crossover, iTune 7.0 is known not to work. :(
<ArmyMan007> I can understand that...
<ejer> ArthurArchnix: no, it is executed as root
<kostkon> bluefox83, nice!
<nickrud> ArmyMan007: useful irc clients colorize lines with the user's nicks, makes it easier for us to follow.
<isaacj87> easy question for anyone...I compiled compiz fusion from GIT....how do I check what version I'm running?
<bluefox83> hey, all they suggested was resetting the bios, which wont hurt my installation :P
<hdevalence> twosouls82: thanks!
<amenado> ArthurArchnix-> nope, since rc.local is already owned by root
<jgoo> hey all -  added a KVM to my machine, it starts in low resolution mode - which is fine. I can select a 1440x900 widescreen option in the generic screen - but whsateer I do it oesn't apply it
<ArthurArchnix> ejer: Thanks. amenado too slow, but thanks. :)
<twosouls82> hdevalence: "apt-cache search mdf | grep iso" ;)
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: well facts never got in the way before for me ;]
<Squawk> isaacj87, maybe compiz --version? just a guess, I dont have compiz
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk, graft: no particular application, every app which use fullscreen mode (such a game, a space explorer...)
<nickrud> isaacj87: compiz --version , or compiz.real --version
<mehrab> hi everyone
<ArthurArchnix> !hi | mehrab
<ubotu> mehrab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<graft> isaacj87: use compiz.real, compiz is just a wrapper
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you still here?
<jgoo> grrr. END key is right next to enter on this *$*&$ keyboard keey hitting it
<isaacj87> nickrud: thanks man! that worked beautifully
<graft> chocolatewithmin: what X driver are you using?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: yeah :)
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, any clues at the end of /var/log/xorg.log?
<mehrab> my gnome setting daemon doesnt start
<jorje-villafan> Is there a default program manager in ubuntu
<mehrab> what should I do?
<mehrab> here is the error
<ejer> jorje-villafan: synaptic
<mehrab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57361/
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: you have no XP cds? not from a previous system?
<nickrud> isaacj87: --version works with nearly any app (sometimes -version)
<isaacj87> graft: I had to use "compiz --version"
<graft> isaacj87: that might just give you the metacity version
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: No it was kinda why i changed to linux :)
<graft> isaacj87: or whatever your selected WM is
<chocolatewithmin> graft: x driver? don't understand, maybe you're asking for the driver? ati radeon x700 + xgl + compiz
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: any windows (arg Vista)?
<isaacj87> graft: hmm, I see...well, in any case, it says I'm running compiz fusion 0.7.1!
<nixnoob> how do i determine the max texture size of my video card?
<nuyts> My hibernate doesn't work... anyone can help?
<sprocket> I cant get ubuntu to work on my mashine with a ga-ma69gm-s2h mobo (lati integrated video). It is suppose to be trubblesome. It frezes but not the mouse after login. I just see a brownish screen. I tryed to sudo shutdown in other tty but after the command it just frezez the tty.Anyone who know what to do?
<isaacj87> thanks graft and nickrud
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: No Vista i hate vista more then ever, and i dont have any windows versions at all :( :(
<hopeless> so what does "warning! file system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it" mean? which filesystem is it talking about? my new root partition? the whole partition table?
<mehrab> nobody knows what should I do?
<graft> chocolatewithmin: try doing it without compiz running and see what happens
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: I hate vista more then anything alse :)
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: then the last path seems to be the first one we took which is to sudo make install instead of checkinstall and see how that turns out
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: no, there's no any archive called xorg.con in this directory
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, xorg.log, in /var/log/
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Yeah
<ArthurArchnix> powertop tells me to add usbcore.autosuspend=1 to my kernel line in grub, but that returns an error. Anyone know what the ubuntu command is?
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: So i start with delete the previuos file :() ?
<Squawk> mehrab, "locate gnome-settings-daemon" from command line and see what it comes up withy
<graft> mehrab: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<ejer> mehrab: you should make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed...
<amenado> hopeless i assume it is windows it is referring to
<bazhang> Fiskejohn: I need to take a bit of a break now but will be online again tomorrow--heck any day after today, and if you are around then peopl e here can help as will I --I am going for the virtual machine, and it seems you have learned a bit about linux already even though we are not finished ;]
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Okay well cya :D
<Fiskejohn> bazhang: Thanks for you kindness and you time :)
<chocolatewithmin> graft: it works without compiz, but need to adjust the game resolution
<bazhang> no worries Fiskejohn and hope to see you again ;]
<mehrab> graft: gnome-control-center is already the newest version.
<Fiskejohn> You to bazhang :)
<its_me_gb> hiffy, when i try to run mythbackend i get these errors, what should i do? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4979/
<graft> mehrab: add --reinstall
<Cew27> hi does anyone here know why when i copy text in ubuntu it doesnt save if i close the source
<graft> mehrab: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center
<nuyts> My hibernate doesn't work... anyone can help?
<Squawk> mehrad, try "whereis gnome-control-center", see if its in a funny location for some reason
<graft> mehrab: you are running gutsy, right?
<tux__> can anybody help me with my virtual consoles? When I change to them with crtl+alt+f1-f6, the first time they appear to be fine, but if i switch and come back to them, they are all simply blank.
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: check this: http://pastebin.com/m4a2a55e
<nickrud> there is no gnome-control-center in gutsy
<mehrab> graft: yes
<erle-> ping
<graft> mehrab: so after reinstalling does it work?
<mehrab> graft: I've done what u said, now should I reboot?
<nickrud> argh, typo's again
<graft> mehrab: no, just try running the settings thing again
<mehrab> graft:how?
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, line 808 looks like you might have found a bug to me
<graft> mehrab: however you did it before
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: hahaha, the second bug I found, xdxd
<mehrab> graft: everytime I reboot, this error occur, and I dont have my gnome setting
<jorje-villafan> ejer: Thanks for your help. I'm just gonna reinstall Ubuntu.:( In the time I've spent trying to fix this issue I could have reinstalled and reconfigured everything about a million times :)
<littlepinkdot> How do you send a "err" message with logger?
<amenado> tux__-> all the time ? sometimes i do observe such, reboot and see if it still occurs
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: and now what? report on launchpad or in x webpage?
<graft> mehrab: okay, run /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon in the shell
<hopeless> okay, the ubuntu installer is asking me if i want to import my old fedora 5 account. should i let it? what will be the consequences if i do / don't?
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, dunno what ubuntu standard is, I only had ubuntu for 3 days (gentoo nut)
<nickrud> graft: I don't understand why, but his error is saying it should be control-center , but it should be looking in /usr/lib/gnome-control-center
<Squawk> hopeless, its just settings like firefox book marks and what not
<userid> Hello all, question regarding my headless server (also posted on forums): I periodically get locked out and cannot access it by vnc or ssh (connection refused, connection timeout). Any ideas what could be blocking the connection?
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: ok, but it's a bug or not?
<tux__> amenado-> ya it's always happening. Im fairly certain its because i had to do some tweaking of the video settings to get my card to work properly, but im not sure what i did to cause this.
<mookid> I've installed the desktop onto server, and I restricted drivers wont work. What packages will I need to get this working?
<nandemonai> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, its a bug, undefined symbol is an error in the source
<mehrab> graft: No such file or directory
<graft> mehrab: which no such file or directory?
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: ok, will you report this?
<mehrab> graft: /usr/bin/gnome-setting-daemon
<amenado> tux__-> right video settings can make it do that...which settings, i dont know myself
<graft> mehrab: um. and you just did sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center?
<lindzeyn> Has anyone here had any luck with the Creative OpenSource XFi Drivers w/ Gutsy?
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, as I said, I have no clue about ubuntu bug reporting, since its your bug, you need to do it
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, dont worry about it, worst that happens is they tell you its not a bug and close it
<mehrab> graft: yes
<graft> mehrab: and did it actually reinstall it?
<tux__> amenado: alright thanks anyway
<hopeless> so i chose to import my old fedora account, but now the installer is asking me "who are you?" i assume it wants to set up a new account. but i don't want a new account... i just want the imported one. is there a way to do that?
<mehrab> graft: yes
<chocolatewithmin> Squawk: ok, only a thing, if a report this, should I copy entire log?
<tux__> i'll keep looking on the forums
<Squawk> chocolatewithmin, I dunno, there will be a help page associated with the bug report, see what it says
<graft> mehrab: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<graft> mehrab: oh wait never mind
<graft> mehrab: you ran /usr/bin/gnome-setting-daemon, not /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon
<mehrab> graft: thank you very much
<anzropos> i have a problem in ubuntu 7.10 and other distros like debian or pclos gnome version,the question is that the x server restarts itself,can someone help me?In ubuntu it does not happen frequently,but in debian was imposible to work or do anything
<hopeless> when during the ubuntu install process will i be asked to set the root password?
<mehrab> graft: now it works properly
<roxja-it> hopeless: you won't be
<Marbug> whats a nice program to extract audio cd's in mp3 ?
<Gigamo> any Crossover users here?
<amenado> tux__-> can you establish an xterm ? then try  chvt 3  to change to console 3 , you may have to be root to do it..
<RoAkSoAx> hopeless: actually u wont, because ubuntu has root desabled by default
<hopeless> RoAkSoAx: WHAAAT. how do i enable root?!
<amenado> hopeless yes, it will ask for what password you'd like for root
<Gigamo> How do I run crossover from the commandline? I mean the configuration center, or launch an app with crossover from the cli. I don't use a DE so I cant select it from a menu.
<erUSUL> !root | hopeless
<ubotu> hopeless: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> !sudo | hopeless
<ubotu> hopeless: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<amenado> hopeles rather for the user not root..sowee
<tux__> amenado-> you mean a graphical terminal? everything in X works fine, terminal and all. but let me try chvt 3.
<amenado> guys hopeless is on installation stage
<amenado> tux__-> yes, open an xterm and chvt 3 or chvt 2 whatver console there may be
<tux__> amenado->when i run the command the first time, it appears, but running the command a second time causes a blank screen
<amenado> tux__-> well i dont know what to tell you, other than it is related to graphics settings, which i dont know how to reconfigure yet
<Indiadev_Techie> offtopic channel name plz ????
<mehrab> ft: when I ran that command It works ok, but when I close terminal window again settings go away
<mehrab> graft: and after reboot problem remains
<tux__> amenado-> its a strange problem. i have some pretty hardcore linux friends, but they can't really help me fix this.
<nickrud> mehrab: try this:   sudo ln -s /usr/lib/gnome-control-center  /usr/lib/control-center , see if the problem still exists
<pawsmacker> !preload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preload - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> !search offtopic | Indiadev_Techie
<amenado> tux__-> umm console uses the framebuffer? i am not sure myself
<ubotu> Found: etiquette, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, o4o, keys-#ubuntu-effects, ididntdoanything-#ubuntu-offtopic*, brokenkde4*, #kubuntu, nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic, perl-#ubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#xubuntu-devel
<twosouls82> !offtopic | Indiadev_Techie
<ubotu> Indiadev_Techie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> tux__-> if your hard core friends cant, i certainly cant, am only softcore..hehe
<stka> hi
<tux__> amenado-> how long have you been involved with linux? im still very beginner myself
<cdealer> hey .. how can i send a message in the console to a logged user that shows in a message box on X to him ?
<stka> I have got a big problem with the ldap-client under ubuntu. The server is running, I can access the Server fron any other host but not for the server it self
<amenado> tux__-> lets not discuss stuff like that..it will show my white hair..hehe
<tux__> amenado-> =) sounds like a deal
<mehrab> nicjrud: nothing happens
<mehrab> nickrud: nothing happen
<lukasz> hey people I solved all my problems
<nickrud> mehrab: what do you mean by nothing happens?
<amenado> tux__-> besides you will soon find out, things evolve, so old stuff may not be used now, like /etc/initab
<lukasz> Evrything is in working order
<Majkball> Anyone with knowledge running paralell programs with the MPICH-library, (mpirun). On every run I need to provide password to "username@localhost"... Anyway to disable this? Some setting? I am on Ubuntu...
<mehrab> nickrud: problem remains
<graft> mehrab: you rebooted and now it doesn't work?
<graft> mehrab: even if you run it from the shell?
<Ademan> so does anyone know if samba will let you share scanners as well as printers? (i *was* pretty sure it doesn't, but i want to make sure)
<LGKeiz> it's been awhile since I've been around the Ubuntu area, is ndiswrapper still good?
<tux__> amenado-> what do you mean by that
<LGKeiz> ? ndiswrapper
<LGKeiz> !search ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper
<anzropos> my x server restarts itself,what can i do?
<inanc|Kane> hello
<Nullset> I can't play .nsv video
<nickrud> mehrab: very wierd. your error says it's looking in /usr/lib/control-center for gnome-settings-daemon , but it exists in /usr/lib/gnome-control-center .  Type   ls /usr/lib/control-center , do you see gnome-settings-daemon
<amenado> tux__-> some old stuff are not used, they evolve
<Nullset> what should i do ?
<mehrab> graft: I didnt reboot after running the command that nickrud said
<mehrab> graft: shoulf I reboot now?
<boris__> hey, my X just restarted for unknown reason. I want to find out why.ž
<nighmi> hello.... most likely I'm in the wrong location to ask the following question, however, I hope you can help me anyway: I want to use two different keyboard layouts one of which is supposed to use an xmodmap... however now the other keyboard won't work because of the xmodmap.. is there some way to correct this?
<amenado> tux__-> do you hear about termcap? uucp ?
<tux__> amenado-> no what are those
<Nullset> I have upgraded to vlc 0.8.6 installed the gstream plugins and everything
<amenado> tux__-> damn it, you are not getting what i said, things change
<anzropos> boris_ i think you have the same problem as me
<LGKeiz> is ndiswrapper still used?
<LGKeiz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mehrab> nickrud: there is
<boris__> anzropos: nope. it doesnt crash frequently, maybe once a month
<anzropos> it has happended to me also with debian,pclos,even with livecd
<boris__> anzropos: but i wanna find out why
 * LGKeiz sighs
<nickrud> mehrab: hm. You logged out of X completely? Reboot shouldn't be necessary.
<LGKeiz> <.<
<boris__> anzropos: frequently or just sometimes ?
<biscon> my x does that all the time too, stupid git
<tux__> amenado-> things change like maybe there is a conflict between a newer and and older parts of the OS?
<Nullset> can anybody help me
<anzropos> with ubuntu at least i can work,but in debian it was impossible ,sometimes i could not open a terminal in the aplications menu
<Nullset> I can't play .nsv video
<mehrab> nickrud: what do u mean?
<anzropos> in ubuntu i have seen this twice today
<willfrand> este es en español?  o ingles
<nickrud> mehrab: when you exit the desktop, the screen goes blank, and you get the gui login, that's logging out of X. X is the thing that draws the desktop
<willfrand> this chat is in english? or spanish?
<nickrud> !es | willfrand
<ubotu> willfrand: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<anzropos> with today i mean in 2hours because this morning i did not use the computer
<boris__> anzropos: it happens to me once a month
<boris__> i suspect a random error, but it cant just crash when it wants to
<mehrab> nickrud: ok, I;ll do ot, but first let me to show an error
<boris__> what if i was writing something ?
<nickrud> mehrab: good, errors always are helpful :) I have about 10 minutes before I have to go, though.
<anzropos> i would like to know why is happening this
<Majkball> I am running a paralell program with "mpirun", for every paralell instance I need to provide password to "username@localhost"... anyway of adding mpirun to trusted? Or similair?
<MasterShrek> anzropos, hit alt+f2 and type xterm
<mehrab> mickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57362/
<mehrab> graft: would you watch this?
<mehrab> graft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57362/
<anzropos> ok MasterShrek
<boris__> hey, my X just crashes. heres xorg.0.log.old containing the crash : http://pastebin.com/d20565da3
<MasterShrek> anzropos, if that opens, try to run programs from it
<boris__> can someone please analyze it and tell me the source of problem
<anzropos> ok
<reya276> How good is Kubuntu with KDE4 compared to Gnome
<scott_> How come when I type "sudo cp Songbird /usr/lib", I get...  cp: omitting directory `Songbird'?
<nickrud> mehrab: those are warnings; I see it's saying you don't have an F13 key, for example.
<reya276> I'm thinking of switching, but those big icons are driving me nuts is there a way to make everything look like a normal Gnome size
<boris__> reya276: i wouldnt reccomend kde4 for work jet but i think its a personal preference
<mehrab> nickrud: when I run that command everything get ok, but when I close terminal again the problem appears
<MasterShrek> boris__, how did you install your ati driver?
<reya276> oh not for work, just home PC
<MasterShrek> reya276, i wouldnt suggest kde4 until 4.1 comes out
<Frijolie> I'm getting this error message when trying to change the volume on my sound output "Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process 'gnome-volume-control' (No such file or direcotry)"
<Sam_Sam> hello
<tho> scott_: Songbird is probably a directory. Use cp -R instead.
<Frijolie> anyone know how to fix that?
<reya276> why, what is wrong with it
<Viden> Hello, I am having an issue with dual screen / dual xsession setup.  I need links i click on screen 2 to open on screen 1.  How is this possible?
<nickrud> mehrab: yes, when you close the terminal the gnome-settings-daemon stops running. Try   gnome-settings-daemon &  , then typing exit instead of using the close button
<Marbug> whats a nice program to extract audio cd's in mp3 ?
<MasterShrek> reya276, i havent used it too much, but its still quite buggy afaik
<boris__> MasterShrek: it came with ubuntu. I got Radeon driver. I just added "Option" "AIGLX" "True" to xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> Marbug, soundjuicer
<L3ttuc3> by the way... nickrud i have a mac keyboard hooked to a pc laptop - how would i go about mapping the f13 key to print scn?
<scott_> tho>> Awesome, thanks.
<Marbug> it doesn't extract them into mp3 MasterShrek  :s
<reya276> so I should not download Kubuntu then
<MasterShrek> boris__, i dont think the radeon driver supports aiglx, im not 100% sure on that, but i would look into using the propreitary ati driver, which card do you have btw?
<MasterShrek> Marbug, really? hmm...
<hopeless> i'm installing ubuntu 7.10 to dual-boot with fedora, and it's time to decide whether or not to install the boot loader. since ubuntu detected my fedora user account, is it safe to assume that it will also give me the option to boot into fedora? or is it better to just boot into fedora and edit grub from there?
<Sam_Sam> I have HP 530 Laptop and when I put my headset the speakers still running sound, any body can help?
<mehrab> nickrud: but terminal is open even after typing exit
<nickrud> L3ttuc3: use xev to determine the keycode of the f13 key, then use it in gconf-editor to set the print screen command. Don't know where it is off hand
<hopeless> note: i am really bad at messing with the boot loader, and want to avoid it if i can
<boris__> MasterShrek: oh yes it does support aiglx. better than fglrx. i got Radeon 9550. i can take a pic of my AIGLX compiz fusion effects if you want
<nickrud> mehrab: you didn't type  gnome-settings-daemon &  , the & is important. You'll get the command line back
<MasterShrek> Marbug, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<L3ttuc3> nickrud nothing that would work at kernel level? for example, if i wanted to have the kernel sys rq keys and whatnot?
<MasterShrek> boris__, i believe you, i jsut figured the fglrx would better support aiglx
<Frijolie> guess not
<mehrab> &
<L3ttuc3> nickrud because what i really meant was sys rq/print screen key...
<boris__> MasterShrek: its harder to set up. besides, i dont need it.
<boris__> MasterShrek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
 * MasterShrek brb
<Sam_Sam> hello please anybody can help for this issue
<mehrab> nickrud: terminal is closed now, and everything is ok
<Sam_Sam> I have HP 530 Laptop and when I put my headset the speakers still running sound, any body can help?
<Viden> Hello, I am having an issue with dual screen / dual xsession setup.  I need links i click on screen 2 to open on screen 1.  How is this possible?
<mehrab> nickrud: and Im going to log out to see if its ok
<mehrab> nickrud: thank you very much
<nickrud> L3ttuc3: that's done with showkey and setkeycodes . I haven't done it for a while, so the exact procedure ...
<nickrud> mehrab: it's working now?
<L3ttuc3> nickrud ok. i'll have a look at it.
<No1> hey guys, quick q for ya. if I have my /home on a separate partition, can I change my Ubuntu installs from lets say kubuntu to ubuntu and still use the same /home folder?
<No1> tia
<mehrab> nickrud: now yes, but I dont know if it works after reboot or not
<nickrud> mehrab: try it, I've got 5 more minutes
<Sam_Sam> nickrud
<L3ttuc3> nickrud is the keycode a 0-255 integer?
<mehrab> nickrud: ok
<Stwange> if I cp * /media/someExternalDrive/backup/, then delete this partition and set the partitions up again, and then rm -rf / how will I be able to cp everything back? And will it even work?
<Sam_Sam> nickrud:  I have HP 530 Laptop and when I put my headset the speakers still running sound, would u help me plz?
<nickrud> L3ttuc3: don't remember :)
<mvoltz>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<pipegeek> I'm trying to set up dm_crypt s.t. /var is on an encrypted filesystem.  Unfortunately, a few tmpfs's and other such things get mounted inside /var in /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh, which gets called before cryptdisks-early.
<nickrud> Sam_Sam: gotta go, and mainly I know little to nothing about sound. Try searching ubuntuforums.org , I know that problem has come up before
<Jonty> what is the program that installs things like closed source drivers for you called?
<L3ttuc3> nickrud that's ok... what about scancodes? just wondering.
<pipegeek> Unfortunately, I can't move cryptdisks-early before mountkernfs in the boot process.
<Sam_Sam> nobody help me :9
<Sam_Sam> :(
<pipegeek> So, how does a fellow encrypt /var ?
<mehrab> nickrud: thank you, it works
<pipegeek> or a gal, for that matter
<No1> anyone??^
<mehrab> nickrud: thank you very much
<PP188> hi, can anyone say me how i make a HostAP ? A how to ?
<inanc|Kane> Sam_Sam
<inanc|Kane> i'm computer teacher
<inanc|Kane> i can help but
<inanc|Kane> i learning english now
<inanc|Kane> my english is not good
<FloodBot1> inanc|Kane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3ttuc3> nickrud just looking at man pages - that answered my own question: setkeycodes uses a pair of scancode/keycode as input.
<nickrud> mehrab: what we did was a hack. If I had time I'd help you file a bug report, maybe you can ask someone else to help. The key was the ln -s we did, as well as the first error message you put up
<nickrud> L3ttuc3: it's fun :0 See you about
<Viden> Hello, I am having an issue with dual screen / dual xsession setup.  I need links i click on screen 2 to open on screen 1.  How is this possible?
<JoaoSantana> olá
<Sam_Sam> I have HP 530 Laptop and when I put my headset the speakers still running sound, any body can help?my audio card is: Conexant CX20468
<No1> hey guys, quick q for ya. if I have my /home on a separate partition, can I change my Ubuntu installs from lets say kubuntu to ubuntu and still use the same /home folder?
<inanc|Kane> what is here? help channel?
<prince_jammys> inanc|Kane: yes
<mehrab> nickrud: you mean it was a bug?
<LoLLo> uhm a strange problem ... i've loaded xchat to the boot of the system but it opens too much on the top of the desktop and i can't move it !!! so everytime i switch on my pc i must close and re-open xchat !!!!!
<Sam_Sam> <Sam_Sam> I have HP 530 Laptop and when I put my headset the speakers still running sound, any body can help?my audio card is: Conexant CX20468
<c0mp13371331337> LoLLo - is any part of the window visible?
<LoLLo> yes the bottom
<LoLLo> but no ay to move it hmmm
<LoLLo> way*
<c0mp13371331337> Hold the Alt key and click the visible part of the window, that should allow you to drag it to reset the position.
<Viden> Can anyone help with a dual screen / dual xsession setup ?
<lastelement0> hey all...im currently running a dual boot with ubuntu and xp. i was wondering if there was an easy way to capture my settings on ubuntu so i can reload them as i am thnking of converting over to ubuntu entirely
<Viden> lastelement0:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<LoLLo> c0mp13371331337,  thank youuuu !!!!
<Budtske> newbie question: I need initrd-tools to build a kernel module but it doesent seem to be in gutsy's portage?
<danand_> No1 - yes. in an install of ubuntu you should be able to specify which partition it uses for /home. you must esure though that it doesn't try and format that partition! - as always try and back up your data first
<inanc|Kane> prince_jammys i haven't a problem, Must I go?
<LoLLo> I LOVE THIS CHAT !
<c0mp13371331337> LoLLo - No prob :-)
<prince_jammys> inanc|Kane: what are you looking for?
<No1> danand_: gotchya, ty :D yeah, I'm ok with the partition side of things, I just wasnt sure if the /home folders could be reused in other versions of ubuntu
<No1> didnt want to play around first, then ask q's later ;)
<inanc|Kane> prince_jammys i learning english and looking for new friends
<prince_jammys> !ot | inanc|Kane: Go here:
<ubotu> inanc|Kane: Go here:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danand_> No1 - certain that they can - thats why a lot of users create /home on a seperate partition. not sure of the exact method during install though ... never done it
<prince_jammys> inanc|Kane: #ubuntu-offtopic
<inanc|Kane> chat channel?
<Viden> If you are running 2 monitors with seperate xsessions how do you get links from monitor 2 to open on monitor 1
<clic1> QUESTION:  how to restart xserver???
<LoLLo> hmmm guys ... another question .... if i wanna create a DvD disk for windows ( for a friend of mine ) from an ISO file, i only must copy the whole files from the virtual folder or there's another right procedure ( like "burn image to disk" of nero in windows ) ?
<lastelement0> viden: will this capture settings i have? such as themes and what not involving compiz-fusion and the like?
<Viden> clic1:  c/a/backspace
<inanc|Kane> prince_jammys thanks byebye
<noodlesgc> clic1 ctrl+alt+backspace
<prince_jammys> inanc|Kane: bye
<c0mp13371331337> clic1 - Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<clic1> k
<theunixgeek> Is it true that LTS was moved to 8.10?
<luderacer> anybody know of a good resume creator program for ubuntu?
<Viden> lastelement0:  everything is stored in config files that it will get, so should be yes
<kostkon> luderacer, openoffice?
<mvoltz> Anyone familiar with installing Fluxbox?
<No1> danand_: I just set mine up on a separate partition, it's quite easy even for a newcomer like me :P prob is that I just dont know which ubuntu is the one I want yet and I was affraid I would have to keep redoing my pc over and over again untill I found the right one :P this saves some headache at least. :D
<No1> ty for the help
<luderacer> didnt like the templates they had
<lastelement0> viden: thanks. yeah i finally found alternatives to all my programs on windows and heavily considering shifting my whole machine to ubuntu
<Viden> lastelement0:  i have switched everything too .. little over a year ago now, never looked back.  Only problem is there is no real good alternative to Outlook.
<danand_> No1 - cool .... now you _know_ your gonna install ubuntu ..... use it for a bit ..... then wonder what xubuntu's like ..... hmmmm... :)
<LoLLo> hmmm guys ... another question .... if i wanna create a DvD disk for windows ( for a friend of mine ) from an ISO file, i only must copy the whole files from the virtual folder or there's another right procedure ( like "burn image to disk" of nero in windows ) ?
<No1> maybe I'm pushing my luck here but could I use the same approach for a partition to install my applications too?? this way when I swap or reinstall I don't have to reinstall all of my apps as well? or is that covered with moving /home only?
<lastelement0> viden: i actually prefer thunderbird to outlook myself. but im in college at the moment and our network doesn't allow us to use e-mail clients
<lastelement0> had some issues in past years with viruses and other malicious things being sent with that access
<Viden> lastelement0:  thats what i am using now for exchange connection.  cause evolution is horrible beyond words
<No1> already been using it for a bit. took me a week of using it to decide to get rid of my xp install and use a v-box in ubuntu ;)
<fxyefx> I've never used Outlook myself - what does it offer that thunderbird doesn't?
<No1> I'm at the point where yes, I wanna try the other out as well
<Viden> fxyefx:  exchange connectivity (well correct and pure exchange connectivity)
<No1> I tried kubuntu for a bit but that was it :P
<Viden> everything else is bastardized exchange via imap4
<userid> Hello all, question regarding my headless server (also posted on forums): I periodically get locked out and cannot access it by vnc or ssh (connection refused, connection timeout). Any ideas what could be blocking the connection?
<PP188> hi, have anyone ever done HostAP ?
<Viden> If you are running 2 monitors with seperate xsessions how do you get links from monitor 2 to open on monitor 1 ??
<Mechanist> how can I enter in a passworded channel with my eggdrop, via party line?
<EvilBloater> Heya guys, I have I hope a quick question.  I'm running Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS, a recent install, and I'm having problems with dbconfig-common.  I've installed torrentflux w/o problem, but nagios-mysql installs w/o the requisit dbconfig entry. No prompt or anything.  Can anyone give me a place to start looking?
<danand_> No1 - no. /usr is the place for apps. unfortunately it will contain all kde files etc. If you wanna try out different desktops why bother with a reinstall at all - just install the meta-package. I'm certain you can configure which desktop you wanna use at login through choosing session type at the login (gdm) screen
<No1> ???
<No1> got a link??? :D
<danand_> No1 - what desktop are you running at the mo
<No1> ubuntu, I want to try ubuntu studio next, then edubuntu
<beakster> hi.  there seems to be a known problem with running vnc4server from xinetd.  Is anyone aware of this?
<Viden> Is anyone at all able to help with this dual xsession issue?  or should i just wait for the forums to respond?
<No1> basically I want to at the least, load each type to see what they are like ;)
<Jezz`away> hi
<Jezz> can i install compiz or beryl under vmwaree?
<credible> Jezz: you can install it, but it won't work :)
<danand_> No1 - that might be a bit different to just trying different desktops then. Maybe a reinstall preserving /home would be the way to go.
<Jezz> ok lol
<Jezz> then im not installing it in vmware
<Jezz> or is it worth a try?
<Jezz> i mean i dont think i go away from windows anyway ;)
<No1> danand_: kk, what was your suggestion going to be if you don't mind, I'd like to at least absorb my options :P
<Viden> Jezz:  more problems than its worth imo
<Jezz> yeah ok
<Viden>  /sigh for this problem .. lol
<Jezz> yay
<danand_> No1 - well .... _if_ your running kde and you wanted to try a gnome desktop, i think you can do an sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. check that with other users here though. ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that installs all the stuff normally found on a vanilla ubuntu install. check the output of apt-cache pkgnames | grep ubuntu | grep desktop to see what meta-packages are available
<Jezz> netsplit?
<Viden> seems so
<alumno> hola
<PriceChild> Jezz, not from where i'm sittng
<No1> kk, will do :D
<No1> ty again danand_, time for me to get a hacking :P
<Jezz> oh is it always so crowded here :p
<clic1> so ubuntu keeps randomly freezing on me...  I am not using xserver, keep trying to, think thats my issue, any advice? I don't know how to switch to xserver w/o it freezing @ nvidia logo
<danand_> No1 - np and good luck
<No1> ty :P
<No1> I'm all backed up (like 5 times over) I think I will survive ;)
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<zethero1> is there a hotkey for System Monitor?
<No1> but I'm sure I will be back shortly either way ;)
<danand_> No1 - :)
<lollo_> what's the compiz channel ? ? ? ?
<_moro_bana_> why are webcams slow at capturing video
<Pici> lollo_: #compiz-fusion
<lollo_> thx
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Viden> If you are running 2 monitors with seperate xsessions how do you get links from monitor 2 to open on monitor 1 ??
<_moro_bana_> Kamus_H_Zwisch: hi
<lukasz> hey people
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i'm in debian lenny. my key doesn't repeat, and is right configure in system/pref/keyboard
<zethero1> anyone?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> solutions?
<lukasz> clear
<lukasz> oops
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> please
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<lukasz> No more probs for me :)
<lukasz> how do I set up my digita, camera Canon PowerShot SD870 IS
<databridge> http://www.haikuware.com/20080225177/news/beos-max-development-continues
<lukasz> anyone help pls?
<kostkon> lukasz, what do you mean how to set up your cam? what happens when you connect to the pc
<lukasz> Well the software for it
<kostkon> connect it*
<kostkon> lukasz, software?
<lukasz> What kindof software can I use kostkon
<lukasz> I got software for mac kostkon
<kostkon> lukasz, software for mac? what do you want to do with it?
<lukasz> Is it possible to run it in Ubuntu kostkon ?
<lukasz> Its a .dmg file
<kostkon> lukasz, no
<lukasz> ok
<hw00djohn> I need help.  I'm running the LIVE disc on a buddies comp and trying to connect to the internet, however it seems that there is no wireless connectivity on his comp
<lukasz> What manager can I use kostkon ?
<mateusz> Hi, When I login to gdm background is changed to brown, then to my custom.. How to fix it?
<kostkon> lukasz, you can use f-spot
<lukasz> ok thnx :)
<mateusz> I did change background to custom in gdm and in gnome themes
<mateusz> but still I get default ubuntu  brown background on startup
<lukasz> My brothers name is mateusz :)
<mateusz> how to fix it?
<luanasantiago> oi tudo bom
<mateusz> how to fix it?
<mateusz> how to fix it?
<crashed_> can someone help, my keyboard number row is not working
<luanasantiago> voce pode falar em portugues
<mateusz> crashed_: buy new one
<mateusz> ;/
<crashed_> ;/
<mateusz> how to fix it?
<mateusz> mother.. ckers how to fix it?
<danand_> crashed_ - goto www.1234567890.org for help :P
<hw00djohn> can someone tell me how to get my friends wireless network set up?
<mateusz> hw00djohn: RTFM
<Jonty> I
<mateusz> mother.. ckers how to fix it?
<hw00djohn> mateusz rtfm?
<_Apollo_> hw00djohn: google for RTFM
<crashed_> but really, i just installed ubuntu server, and it stopped working, tried to reconfigure xserver but still dead
<_Apollo_> hw00djohn: then you know how to procede
<Jonty> I'm getting syntax errors in my status file: how can I fix them?
<switch_> guys, I need help to chmod my home directory to 644
<switch_> i copied it from a backup after reinstall
<mateusz> crashed_: checkout wikipedia
<Alp-> i want to change the font-size in the browser-view of "listen". but how can i do that?
<Alp-> switch_: whats the problem?
<hw00djohn> _apollo_ and mateusz: thanks for being d-bags.  anyway, when i set ubuntu up on my computer, i had no issues connecting to my wireless network, however on his, it doesnt show up
<lukasz> yeah thank you kostkon it works :)
<Stwange> how do I copy everything apart from a certain directory to somewhere else?
<Alp-> switch_: next time i'd recommend to use your /home on an own partition
<dcestari> hello all
<danand_> hw00djohn - different models and makes will have different wirless cards...
<lukasz> I had to do my Ubuntu configuration right :)
<switch_> Alp-: when I load ubuntu it says can't load .dmrc or something
<kostkon> lukasz, :) you can get your images just fine from the cam? f-spot is a very good photo manager, I hope you like it
<dcestari> is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu Edgy's Apache to apache 2.2?
<bluefox83> Stwange, cp /path/of/dir /path/to/new/place
<ArthurArchnix> hey _Apollo_ from the code of conduct: "Telling people to RTFM or to "just google it" is not very polite, find them a url or at least give them some directions to documentation they can use."
<lukasz> yes I can kostkon :)
<switch_> and that I should chmod my home directory to 644, Alp-
<lukasz> I can preview them as well kostkon
<Alp-> Stwange: cp -R .. if you have subdirectories
<kostkon> lukasz, good! Happy I helped you :)
<Stwange> bluefox83, sorry maybe I didn't explain well enough. I want to do everything EXCEPT a certain folder
<lukasz> :)
<Alp-> switch_: chmod -R 644 /home/yourusername
<Stwange> cp * /path/to/new/place apart from /path/to/new/place
<lukasz> Couple months ago it wouldn't work but I cameback again and made some more scouring web
<bluefox83> Stwange, i unno...
<switch_> thx, Alp- pretty simple actually
<No1> didnt I say I would be back shortly?? :P forgot one more q I forgot to ask. I have a copy of all of the ubuntu versions in iso format. is there a way to put them all onto one dvd and choose which to install with?
<lukasz> Nautilus wouldn't work it works now
<Stwange> i'll do it manually :)
<Alp-> switch_: no problem
<Squawk> Hey guys, having just compiled a new kernel I booted into it, and although just about everything works, my gnome desktop is restricted. I can't change the resolution from 800 by 600 or set any effects. Pretty new to ubuntu (not linux), so not really sure where to look. During boot there were a couple of errors, but flashed by too quick to read and I cant find anything in the logs (need to know what to look for). Thanks
<lukasz> I had to like scour web for it
<lukasz> kostkon, I also worked araound fastswitch error
<danand_> hw00djohn - do you know the make and model of the wireless card inside your mates laptop?
<kostkon> lukasz, :)
<lukasz> I love Ubuntu :)
<victorribeiro> lukasz, mee too!
<lukasz> I think Ragnarok will work now not sure gonna try soon :)
<luderacer> me three
<victorribeiro> lukasz, =)
<hw00djohn> danand_ unfortunately no...it currently has vista, which i'm unfamiliar with, and i can't find any system specs because it says "Information Unavailable" next to everything, including the RAM specs
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<danand_> hw00djohn - try typing lspci -v or lshw in a terminal to see what hardware is present on that laptop
<lukasz> Im like a guru in Ubuntu now :)
<lukasz> :P
<brobostigon> good evening
<lukasz> Im just a lil tired so can't help atm
<luderacer> lol
<lukasz> hey mateusz I have a brother named mateusz :)
<lukasz> AIGLX rulez :)
<Pici> !ot | glad you like ubuntu but...
<ubotu> glad you like ubuntu but...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Vaylence> Hi everybody
<gnomy> hello
<brobostigon> hi
<switch_> Alp-: I've chmodded my home to 0644 but now I can't open anything... don't have permission
<Boston> i just bought a new 1680x1050 monitor. in ubuntu i changed my monitor to "LCD Panel 1680x1050" but even after reboot i cannot select that as a resolution. WTF?
<gnomy> my seconded monitor can not go above 640x480
<gnomy> i am using envey drivers on nvidia
<Boston> i can easily change my resolution in windows. why is ubuntu doing this?
<brobostigon> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<gnomy> twinveiw  is my atempted use
<Boston> how can "LCD Panel 1680x1050" not have 1680x1050 as a resolution to select even after reboot
<Vaylence> Anyone know of a decent DVD authoring program, I'm wanting to make a playable DVD with menus and all that jazz from a set of .avi files
<lollo_> can i put different background for different desktops ? ? ? ?
<gnomy> how do i increase the resolution on my monitor ?
<Boston> gnomy: good luck, free os = no support
<gnomy> i know
<Boston> i just bought a new monitor, windows detected the proper resolution
<brontos> Good day all! is there a standard command line mail reader installed in ubuntu by default?
<Boston> i cant even force that resolution in ubuntu
<Pici> !attitude | Boston
<ubotu> Boston: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Odd-rationale> lollo_: You can do it in kde or gnome+compiz.
<lollo_> ok i've gnome + compiz, what's the option ?
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone here log into the terminal then manually startx?
<Odd-rationale> lollo_: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Viden> If you are running 2 monitors with seperate xsessions how do you get links from monitor 2 to open on monitor 1 ??
<lollo_> yep
<gnomy> can i create an EDID ?
<ArthurArchnix> I ask because it annoys me that I have to hit enter to get a login prompt. Know of a way around that? So it doesn't pause waiting for a keystroke, it just goes straight to the login prompt..
<gnomy> my second monitor lacks one
<Alp-> switch_: that's very strange
<arbir> is back
<Odd-rationale> lollo_: click on "Desktop Cube" and under the "Appearance" tab, put several images in "Background Images"
<switch_> Alp-: I don't think I'm the owner
<Boston> what an absolute joke
<arbir> how can i mount an ISO image like in daemon tools ?
<Boston> ubuntu has a LONG way to go
<Boston> just goes to show that money is the only motivator for decent support and product
<Alp-> switch_: ah yes, try this: chown -R username:username /home/username
<tux__> hi
<gnomy> if dual head worked ubuntu would be done for me
<tux__> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | tux__
<ArthurArchnix> I was using slim, but powertop reported it doing some strange polling, so I just put a little script in my ~/.profile to startx after login.
<ubotu> tux__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<switch_> yeah, Alp- can't acces terminal anymore...
<tux__> i have a question i goto the console and type "su -" to become root, and it tells me my pw is bad whats wrong?
<arbir> hello ubotu
<Alp-> switch_: run it with gksudo
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | tux__
<ubotu> tux__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ArthurArchnix> Hey Boston, this place is for support. Ask a question and wait for someone to help you, or take your complaints to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Odd-rationale> tux__: Use sudo instead.
<tux__> i dont want to use sudo, i want to become root
<arbir> how do mount an ISO image ?
<Pici> !iso > arbir (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Alp-> tux__: not possible in ubuntu
<celi0us> !root | tux__
<Odd-rationale> tux__: You do become root with sudo, temp.
<ubotu> tux__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ArthurArchnix> Alp-: Not true.
<ArthurArchnix> Alp tux__ You just have to enable the root account first.
<tux__> what?, i have become root on my ubuntu box at home
<tux__> i type su -
<arbir> Pici: thanks a lot.. i was also looking to cdemu package.... somehow its not in the reps..
<prince_jammys> tux__: if you don't want to use sudo, look elsewhere and you'll find how
<graft> on behalf of the people of Boston, i would like to apologize for that jerk
<luderacer> sudo -s
<tux__> and type my username pw
<Alp-> ArthurArchnix: i thought the password of root is random and cant be altered
<Odd-rationale> tux__: OK. If you really want to, do "sudo su" but it is not reccomemnded. Be careful!
<VartanS> Are n00bs (like me) allowed in this channel?
<Viden> lol
<PriceChild> VartanS, yes.
<Pici> arbir: Theres also gisomount (I think)
<graft> VartanS: this channel is mostly FOR n00bs like you
<Pici> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<slackern> VartanS/Boston You are really bored now arn't you?
<VartanS> Pretty much.
<ArthurArchnix> Alp-: Nope. It's just not setup. You can boot into recovery mode and set a password for root, thus activating the account. or something like that anyway.
<Pici> !noroot | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Alp-> ArthurArchnix: good to know
<Viden> Does anyone know anything about dual xsession setups? ...
<ArthurArchnix> Alp-: Not really. If you want to use root accounts use Debian. See Pici.. I was getting there...
<tux__> hey Arthur how do i anable root?
<graft> you don't need to boot into recovery mode to set a root password
<PriceChild> !root | tux__
<ubotu> tux__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stormze3> I'd like to set up ssh to use a different port for a specific client.  Is there a FAQ on how to do this?
<Pici> tux__: We don't support that here as you've been told.
<gnomy> how do i turn on compiz fusion ?
<unenough> hi, is there a tools that will show me list of packages ordered by how recently a file in that packages was used?
<tux__> how gay
<PriceChild> stormze3, "for a specific client"?
<arbir> Pici.. thanks so much, it works like magic
<komputes> how can I install firefox 2 in hardy?
<Viden> tux__ :  enabling root is generally just a horrible idea ... why do you want to ?
<tux__> answer my question
<unenough> tool*
<Alp-> ArthurArchnix: i dont want to. i just told you, that's "good to know" so that i wont tell anybody something wrong anymore
<PriceChild> tux__, please don't use gay as a derogatory term in this channel.
<ArthurArchnix> Sorry tux__ I've done it once before and it created all kinds of problems for me. Debian uses that root/su/user setup though, if you really want to.
<stormze3> PriceChild: A specific machine... maybe "client" wasn't the right term.
<prince_jammys> tux__: the answer to your question is go look elsewhere
<celi0us> tux__: if you want a root shell use sudo -i
<ArthurArchnix> Alp-: My mistake.
<graft> how does setting a root password create problems?
<tux__> is UBUNTU gay?
<stormze3> PriceChild: In other words, I want ssh to know based on the host I give it what port to use.
<tux__> how do i enable root?
<komputes> graft: it opens up an attack vector
<prince_jammys> byebye
<graft> komputes: meaning you might crack it?
<Viden> good call PriceChild :-D
<PriceChild> stormze3, look up ~/.ssh/config
<graft> komputes: how is that different than cracking a user account with sudo privs?
<PriceChild> stormze3, you can list hosts there
<gnomy> tux please don't use the word gay negatively as you have been it is offensive
<PriceChild> gnomy, i've already told him that... and kickbanned him...
<prince_jammys> i think he's fully aware of that
<komputes> graft: kind of, if root has no password, nobody can get in to root, like most attacks do, the only way to run command as root is sudo, or sudo -s to get a root shell
<komputes> How can I install firefox 2 in hardy?
 * _Oz_ shudders instinctively as he reads the words of pricechild
<stormze3> thanks, PriceChild, I think that's exactly what I neeed. :)
<graft> komputes: that makes no sense... anyone can be root, you just set your uid to 0
<Alp-> i want to change the font-size in the browser-view of "listen". but how can i do that?
<ArthurArchnix> graft: It's just not supported. Everything in Ubuntu has been designed around the idea of no root account being activated. It's like a fundamental assumption. You can disagree with it if you like, but if you have a serious problem with that fundamental assumption you're probably not going to like Ubuntu all that much. Thus, my recommendation to install Debian for those who find it offensive or "gay", as the former participan
<kbrosnan> komputes: you can download firefox from mozilla.com and run it from your home folder
<arbir> what is special about scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts  ? i cannot execute them, unless i specify a complete ath
<m3gach33zy> hello guys.  i'm going to install ubuntu on my desktop but i have 2 hard drives one has xp and the new one i want ubuntu on it but when i boot will i be able to select which OS i want to run?
<komputes> kbrosnan: does it come as a deb?
<_Oz_> m3gach33zy,  yes
<gnomy> yes m3gach you will
<kbrosnan> komputes: no
<_Oz_> m3gach33zy: it will be easier if you install windows xp FIRST and then add ubunut
<arbir> m3gach33zy: yes you can
<juanez> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Oz_> ubuntu, rather
<m3gach33zy> okay thanks guys
<komputes> kbrosnan: can't I just get it from a repo?
<Viden> If you are running 2 monitors with seperate xsessions how do you get links from monitor 2 to open on monitor 1 ? .... if no one knows on this asking ill stop spaming it, just 1 last try. :-D
<graft> ArthurArchnix: i appreciate the difference, and honestly i don't care, i just wish people would stop playing up the security differences, i don't think they're that huge. it's just easier to have one password for the user to remember, and that's the only necessary justification
<arbir> _Oz_: what are nautilus scripts ?
<_Oz_> arbir: I don't use them so I'm not the best to answer that
<kbrosnan> komputes: on most ubuntu installs it should be installed already
<komputes> kbrosnan: it is, but a beta version is installed on Hardy, 8.04
<VartanS> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on an external HD side-by-side with Windows Vista?
<danand_> m3gach33zy - google for a screenshot of grub boot loader on the web. if you install ubuntu thats what you'll get each time you switch your machine on
<Odd-rationale> arbir: Nautilus sripts are customized scripts that can run from the nautilus context menu. Examples includes opening a terminal in current location, or mounting/unmounting iso's.
<brobostigon> !dualboot | VartanS
<ubotu> VartanS: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<No1> danand_: I'm back this soon :P
<danand_> No1 - hows it goin?
<^Power^> Ciao a tutti
<No1> any idea if there is a way to throw all the ubuntu iso's onto one dvd and select which to install??? :P
<^Power^> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<No1> hasn't gone anywhere yet :P
<kbrosnan> komputes: i don't know of a firefox 2 deb for hardy
<Odd-rationale> No1: There is already an Ubuntu DVD with the LiveCD, Alternative and server on it.
<werneck> I have a Fedora iso someone else from my company created to make an auto install, with no user interaction needed... just put it there and it's done, but I decided to change to Ubuntu for several reasons... googling for info I found it has preconfiguration files and kickstart... what's the best one, considering I need to automate some software configuration too
<Lectus> what program can I use to take shots and videos from my webcam?
<ArthurArchnix> graft: We're on the same page.
<VartanS> Thank you brobostigon / ubotu
<m3gach33zy> right that happens on my laptop but if i was running raid for instance on the desktop would that change anything?
<Odd-rationale> Lectus: Cheese ?
<kostkon> Lectus, cheese
<kostkon> Lectus, camorama
<Viden> !xsession
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<No1> well, I'm looking to select between all versions of ubuntu, I have a copy of all of the alternate versions, and the edubuntu server edition iso, I would like to put them all onto one dvd and choose which to install with at startup, if possible
<No1> does the live cd have them all?
<Odd-rationale> No1: Well you can download the mini.iso (10 mb) that does a net install. You can chose your desktop environment during install.
<goodhabit> Hello. How I can recover deleted files?
<Viden> goodhabit:  you really cant in ubuntu
<graft> goodhabit: how were they deleted? with rm?
<Grezer> Good afternoon everyone
<No1> so it will download the versions during install?
<Odd-rationale> No1: Correct.
<Viden> goodhabit:  unless they still exist in your .trash
<No1> is there a way to tell the installer I have the iso's already?
<Grezer> are there any experts on ISPCONFIG here ?? I am getting very stumpped
<No1> sounds like a good plan if this is possible
<lhopcraft> Hi all,  I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 SERVER.   And my default keyboard isn't set right.  What file can I edit to change the default keyboard?
<goodhabit> I mean after trash cleaning )
<Odd-rationale> No1: Don't know. But don't think so...
<danand_> No1 - was thinking .... if your feeling brave .... in order to try out ubuntu etc - goto a tty (press ctrl-alt-f1) and uninstall your current desktop - ie sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop ... after that do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. not sure i would be brave (or stupid) enough to try that though... course the simplest solution is to use the live cd of each distro you wanna try
<Viden> goodhabit:  you dont :-(
<No1> I might be brave/stupid if I knew what that was gonna do :P
<cosmic_> CU @ ALL
<graft> goodhabit: well, assuming you don't want to go diggign around in inodes, you're probably screwed
<goodhabit> No1, what trouble do you have repeat please.
<No1> not really a problem, more about trying to find out how to make trying the ubuntu versions easier
<goodhabit> No1, what do you mean easier?
<blue112> Hello everyone.
<No1> I wanted to throw all of the ubuntu iso's onto one dvd and choose which to load for installation at boot time.
<hobbzilla> How do I control X to start or not start after a reboot?
<No1> if this is at all possible, instead of setting up each on their own cd
<fabio_> hi
<blue112> I have a problem with an installation CD which makes a Kernel Panic on loading
<ArthurArchnix> goodhabit: I found this quote from one of the developers of the ext3 filesystem when asked about undeleting files: "In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone. Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your f
<fabio_> hobbzilla
<goodhabit> No1, do you mean kubuntu, ubuntu etc. on one dvd?
<fabio_> it's due to gdm
<blue112> And while i try to check the CD, it still makes a kernelpanic.
<Odd-rationale> No1: I think the mini.iso is your best option, provided you have decent internet connection. Need link?
<No1> yes, kubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntustudio, edubuntu, etc
<goodhabit> It is possible.
<AtomicSpark> wow. for the life of me i can never remember this command. whats the command that outputs your ati hardare information? shows if you have direct rendering?
<No1> I have a separate /home partition setup and I want to try the rest now that i can keep most of my settings
<hobbzilla> fabio_: so make sure that gdm is not set for the current runlevel?
<blue112> Can someone help me :( ?
<fabio_> runlevel
<fabio_> go to /etc/rc%.d
<Odd-rationale> No1: If you want to try kubuntu do: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I boot to the command line but it annoys me that I have to hit enter to get a login prompt. is there a way to make ubuntu skip straight to the login prompt without waiting for me to hit a key?
<bejb> hm
<fabio_> rename the gdm script
<ArthurArchnix> AtomicSpark: glxinfo | grep dri ?
<Odd-rationale> No1: At the login screen. You can choose whether you want a gnome session of kde seesion
<fabio_> rename from S to K
<Squawk> Hey fellas, with my new kernel I have no sound. All relevant sound modules are loaded, but still I get "no volume control gstreamer plugins available and/or no card". Since all the modules are loaded I assume its the gstreamer plugins, but since they were installed with the old kernel, and I thought there were usespace tool, im confused. How do I re-enable them?
<No1> Odd-rationale: please :D
<AtomicSpark> ArthurArchnix: glxinfo, thanks!
<No1> the lnk*
<ArthurArchnix> AtomicSpark: denada
<koojoo> ive edited my /etc/bash/bashrc and made a nice colourful PS1 prompt, but for some reason the only person getting to see the nice colored prompt is user root or su...  both TERM variables are the same for root and normal user (linux)  and note that the prompt change is seen the SAME as both users, except only root sees the colour... why is this and how can i fix it??
<blue112> Can someone help me with a kernel panic problem while I try to install Ubuntu ?
<No1> yeah, kubuntu is the other one I have tried, it's the rest I wanna play with now :P
<koojoo> i also have the PS1= in my /etc/profile
<hobbzilla> does ubuntu/debian have a tool like RH's chkconfig ?
<danand_> No1 - apt-get --purge remove ... will completely wipe whatever packages you supply as arguments off your system ie apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop will erase all packages to do with the kubuntu desktop. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will then install all packages associated with the ubuntu/gnome desktop. hopefully then you'd be able to reboot into a gnome desktop as if you had installed ubuntu(edubuntu/xubuntu... or whatever) from cd
<koojoo> and the normal use sees the colours of th4 files/dirs via ls
<_Oz_> I have "theme" confusion.  I have emerald theme manager installed, plus compiz-fusion.  Which themes do I browse to install - compiz themes or emerald themes?
<Odd-rationale> No1: Then try xubuntu-desktop.
<_Oz_> I'm at gnome-look.org and there are categories both for compiz and emerald
<Starnestommy> koojoo: a setting in the users' ~/.bashrc files is overriding the main one
<Odd-rationale> No1: ubuntustudio-desktop, etc.
<No1> I was gonna plan on that one, but I wanted to see ubuntu studio first :P
<Creationist> Just wanted to thank everyone that has helped me the past few days with my neighbor's wireless issue :)  Finally solved the issue.
<Odd-rationale> No1: Here's the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hobbzilla> found it: looks like update-rc.d is the equivellent
<ironfoot_495> I have a problem finding PPD file for Phaser 8560DN-r. Can someone help me with this?
<Odd-rationale> No1: However, you cannot install ubuntustudio from the mini.iso
<ironfoot_495> Phaser 8560DN-4
<fabio_> what is it ?
<ironfoot_495> printer
<No1> so that I will have to install form it's own disk then
<buri1buri> hello
<glam> I installed mono in Ubuntu Gutsy using, but cannot find the VB.NET compiler vbnc, how to get it?
<Odd-rationale> No1: Actually, I would rather install ubuntu and then ubuntustudio ontop.
<No1> I just wish  I could setup a choice menu on a dvd to choose which install to do seeing as I already have all of the alternate version iso's downloaded
<AtomicSpark> so i found a bug. my bright up/down fn keys don't work if on AC power. and i just noticed now if i unplug AC power, it doesnt recognize the battery. :-\
 * AtomicSpark tests further
<fabio_> c# is much better than vb
<No1> I have ubuntu installed now, are you talking about the ubuntu studio app found in the package installer
<fabio_> c# 3 i mean
<No1> ?
<koojoo> Starnestommy: even if i delete the users .bashrc or .bash* it still isnt showing me colored prompt
<Odd-rationale> No1: No. Go to synaptic. I believe the package is called ubuntustudio-desktop
<Kona> Hi everyone!
<Stwange> I'm doing a backup with # cp * /media/external/backup/ - is this going to start copying /media/external/backup into itself?
<No1> yeah, I installed that from add/remove before but never tried it out, is that the same thing as doing the studio install?
<Odd-rationale> No1: the one in add/remove is not the same package.
<No1> kk
<kbrooks> can anyone recommend a password manager?
<graft> Stwange: no, cp doesn't recurse
<Stwange> sorry graft, I'm actually doing: root@blackweb:/# cp -R * /media/Monkey\ Drive/backup/
<No1> see the only worry I have is that I can find a million tutorials on how to complete something but they never leave instructions on how to revert/remove what you did :P that is why I was going to do full installs for each so each is a clean version. is there any advantages of installing studio on to of ubuntu?
<Stwange> will the -R cause it to do this?
<Odd-rationale> No1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromGutsy
<danand_> Odd-rationale - isn't ubuntustudio-desktop a meta-package for all the packages that would be installed from a version of the ubuntustudio cd??
<VartanS> Would there be any reason for the Ubuntu Installer to be stuck on "Detecting filesystems"/15%?
<Odd-rationale> danand_: Pretty much
<Odd-rationale> danand_: See link ^
<hobbzilla> sysv-rc-conf & update-rc.d appear to be good runlevel configuration managers.
<Odd-rationale> No1, danand_: The only real difference between ubuntu and studio (besides all the extra apps) is that studio features the real-time kernel.
<danand_> Odd-rationale - ok not quite then... :) - real time kernel etc - cool
<javb> guys, dont know why, but, when trying to log in to my account using pidgin it freezes, opens a lot of windows in the task bar, and freezez gnome! any ideas ? ? !
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<No1> what is the diff in kernels? is the realtime more useful? faster? (sorry, really noob at this still :P)
<javb> pidgim (old gaim) is the only messenger i like.. :/
<komputes> How can I install firefox 2 in hardy? compile from source or through aptitude, Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 only gives access fo Firefox 3.0b
<kristofferg> hmm.. how do you register?
<Odd-rationale> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<icarus901> is there anyone here running dapper LTS and rrdtool with php5? if so, custom compiled or third party repository?
<Odd-rationale> No1: I'm not qualified to answer that one. The generic kernel is more stable. That is all I know...
<Kona> I miss Ubuntu. This rig came with Vista. I have to leave it on there to avoid ruining y warrenty.
<No1> ahh, all I need to know ;)
<mage__> Kona: what
<fabio_> vista ? what is it ?
<mage__> Kona: i just sent in a laptop to be fixed, and its dual boot :)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<No1> I really need to write all of my steps down, make a tutorial from all of this.... :P
<brobostigon> fabio_: vista is a version of microsoft windows
<rysiek|pl> I've been with this on #kubuntu (I am a KDE user) but they couldn't/wouldn't help, and as it's pretty low-level (acpid) problem, figured maybe I get some help here
<Kona> Got disconnected...
<Kona> Guess I could dual boot. Vista is SO annoying...
<fabio_> micosoft isn't supposed to write any OS, is it ?
<Kona> lol
<Kona> no
<yao_ziyuan> sigh
<fabio_> i was thinkin micro was good at mine field
<bullgard4> rysiek|pl: And what is your problem?
<yao_ziyuan> let me tell my sad story about installing ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: writing it down, a sec ;)
<danand_> No1 - real time kernel is supposed to react to interupt requests in near enough real time (ie fast) with a vanilla linux kernel you may have to wait a while for it to respond while its busy doing something else. has to do with the way the scheduler works i think. with a rt kernel the kernel is run on top of a scheduler - ie as a sub process of the scheduler. with vanilla kernel the scheduler is a subprocess of the kernel ie the kernel controls the scheduli
<brobostigon> fabio_: MS still develops an OS
<DK> IRC.DALNET.LV
<Uruntu> Hey does anyone know how to use pcsx PS2 emulator on Ubuntu 7.10? I want to play a PS2 rom..
<Armakidon> DK:
<Armakidon> =))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<DK> :D
<Armakidon> smotrji shas lamanut
<Armakidon> =)
<yao_ziyuan> i have a windows xp installation cd at hand
<bullgard4> Armakidon: stop it.
<Armakidon> bullgard4: ok
<yao_ziyuan> i have no other floppies, usbs, cds, dvds, cd writers except that
<No1> ahh, gotchya, the same sounded much faster tbh :P and I assume that would work well with a 64 install as well
<rysiek|pl> here's the deal: I am watching (watch -n 1) /var/log/acpid and I can see all the power button, cpu, etc events showing up - but no lid events. BUT the display gets blanked when I close the lid AND cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state shows "closed" when lid is closed and "open" when it's open
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: ^^^
<yao_ziyuan> then, i first used that winxp cd to install winxp on my computer
<FD_F> Hi i configure 8800GT  driver  and it work But when i restart i lost all the driver someone have idea why it happened ?
<yao_ziyuan> and then, download grub4dos
<psyferre> Hey folks, I have no idea where there might be channel more appropriate, so if you do know of a better channel please let me know.  I'm a sysadmin trolling about looking for a good, customizable server uptime monitor - need to know if any of my sites go down and alert staff.  Suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> !enter | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mage__> rysiek|pl: long question there, what happens after its open
<yao_ziyuan> and ubuntu's hd-media installer files (vmlinuz, initrd.gz, ...)
<yao_ziyuan> and boot to grub and load this hd-media installer
<fabio_> doing some testing
<hobbzilla> Why does Ubuntu not differentiate between runlevel 2 - 5 ?
<rysiek|pl> mage__: huh? screen gets un-blanked, if that's what you are asking
<yao_ziyuan> the hd-media installer then runs into a loop of "float point overflow"
<No1> although one of yas will probably kill me if I don't shuddup, but.... :P any of you familiar with VirtualBox problems?? this is the only other thing, other then setting up python/wxpython and driver stuff which can wait, that I am stuck with since I migrated from XP :P
<yao_ziyuan> and then, i tried ubuntu's "netboot installer"
<mage__> rysiek|pl: oh because there was all this text and I didn't see a question :)
<yao_ziyuan> which did download ubuntu packages from the net
<rysiek|pl> mage__: ah, right
<c0mp13371331337> No1 - What kind of VirtualBox problems?
<yao_ziyuan> but after it succeeded and restarted the computer,
<rysiek|pl> mage__: the question: why is that so
<Odd-rationale> yao_ziyuan: Please try to keep your responses in one line. Don't flood the channel with your sad story. :)
<yao_ziyuan> the computer said "grub error #18"
<yao_ziyuan> and halted.
<ron__> hey does ubuntu require 0x before the wep key
<psyferre> No1: there's a virtualbox irc channel that is very helpful for any questions you might have if no one here can help :)
<Petengy> hi to all
<Odd-rationale> No1: You can try #vbox
<No1> seamless works fine as long as I have at least one xp window open, if none are open the screen messes up horribly
<rysiek|pl> mage__: i.e. why the screen gets blanked/un-blanked, cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state shows proper lid states, BUT acpid does *not* receive lid events
<ArthurArchnix> psyferre: somethign like this? http://basicstate.com/
<No1> ty, will try there :D
<luisa> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus: Connection refused --- say what? :-/
<yao_ziyuan> sorry i didn't notice you guys' cautions
<rysiek|pl> mage__: q2 is: how to get acpid to receive those events :)
<danand_> No1 - i've am familiar with vitualbox problems - i have them all the time :D
<No1> heheheh
<mage__> rysiek|pl: maybe closing the lid doesn't do an interrupt
<yao_ziyuan> because i'm using xchat, a sucking program that doesn't even notifies me of for-me messages
<Petengy> someone know a guide or wiki or app to "see" GPU and HDD temperatures on desktop (GNOME) better on bars ???
<No1> that one sound familiar??
<danand_> No1 - i am*
<yao_ziyuan> all i see is just flood
<rysiek|pl> mage__: hmmm... how to check that?
<No1> it's like the window's pain events are all messed up
<No1> paint
<No1> *
<psyferre> ArthurArchnix:  Wow, that looks pretty awesome... wonder if there's a reason it's completely free....... thanks!!
<Petengy> or better how set sensors to see GPU and HDD temperatures
<Petengy> ??
<c0mp13371331337> No1 - Hmmm, that's odd.  Do you have Compiz or any composite manager going on?
<yao_ziyuan> it was also a pain to wait so long for the netboot installer to download ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> so i decide to try fedora
<No1> I'm not even sure what that is so I would think no :P
<ArthurArchnix> psyferre: That's just the first one I came across... there are many online. Search around a bit and I'm sure you'll find an even better one. Especially if you're willing to go down the paid support route.
<bullgard4> rysiek|pl: I find it normal that the display gets blanked when you close the lid. And reappears when you reopen it. So what is your problem?
<Odd-rationale> No1: To check. Go to Sys --> Pref --> Apperance and on the Visual Effects tab, check if None is selected
<No1> I have reinstalled it god knws how many times, it works fine the first time, then it messes up and keeps messing up untill I reinstall it
<ArthurArchnix> psyferre: I don't know much about them... I just recall reading an article about them on digg a while back, which made me think to look for it.... so, you know, I'm not endorsing that link I gave you. ;)
<psyferre> ArthurArchnix:  Yeah, that's really the reason i turned to irc.  Googling gave me so many options that I was hoping to hear a "glowing recommendation" from someone in channel
<c0mp13371331337> No1 - That would be all the effects, 3D desktop cube, REAL transparency, window/menu animations and fading, that sort of thing
<ArthurArchnix> ahah.. sorry.
<No1> nothing is checked there
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: the problem is that acpid does *not* get the lid events
<mage__> rysiek|pl: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_acpid mentions shell scripts in /etc/acpi, try adding some debug output near the top, like have the script write to a log file
<No1> does it need to be set to none?
<Odd-rationale> No1: I know what you mean. Once I did two reinstalls in 1 hr.
<faileas> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<No1> lol, yep
<psyferre> ArthurArchnix:  Haha, thanks for the disclaimer :)  I'm really hoping to find something that offers a little more options and features than the standard email or text message if the site doesn't respond
<faileas> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<No1> me too :P
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: and it is so strange BECAUSE the screen gets blanked, as if acpid received the events
<Odd-rationale> No1: Yes. none
<Petengy> someone know a guide or wiki or app to "see" GPU and HDD temperatures on desktop (GNOME) better on bars ???
<xpc> hola
<ron__> any one know if 0x is required for web key on ubuntu 7.10
<gnomy> how do i install a program from a .zip ?
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: and, the lidbtn works AOK, as the proper state sits in /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<No1> :( so I cant have those boingy-bouncy windows that made me switch from xp?? :(
<PriceChild> ron__, 0x? web key?
<Odd-rationale> ron__: Don't think so.
<_Oz_> everyone, I'm stuck..  can't change windows at all in xchat...  can't close window.... anyone know what to do?
<No1> it wasnt the os
<Flare183> gnomy: unzip it and run it
<ron__> cool thanks
<No1> it was the effects!!!
<No1> lol
<_Oz_> all my other windows are grabbable and moveable
<mage__> rysiek|pl: /etc/acpi/lid.sh supposedly gets run every time you cycle the screen, could tell it to write to the log file for you :)
<rysiek|pl> mage__: that will not work, as for those scripts to get run, acpid need to fire them up
<Flare183> !lol
<PriceChild> gnomy, there will be instructions from where you downloaded it, and probably inside too.
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * Flare183 says crap
<ArthurArchnix> _Oz_: if it's just frozen, do a ps ax in a terminal, find the pid, then kill PID
<rysiek|pl> mage__: and acpi will fire them up when it gets an event
<gnomy> the readme is suprisingly short
<rysiek|pl> mage__: which it doesn't get (as /var/log/acpid shows)
<PriceChild> gnomy, I'd advise using apps packaged in the repositories though
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Sounds like X hanged up a bit. Try doing ctrl+alt+f1 and then come back with ctrl+alt+f7
<mage__> how do you know its just not logging it?
<psyferre> ubota: wow, ebox sounds pretty nice... i banged my head against jabber for a while one day and didn't have much luck
<gnomy> pricechild it's not there
<rysiek|pl> mage__: so its like this: hardware -> ??? -> acpid -> scripts
<rysiek|pl> mage__: some events go all the way up the chain
<rysiek|pl> (like powerbtn)
<AtomicSpark> heh. sleep/hibernate put my laptop into a coma.
<rysiek|pl> mage__: some seem to get processed at the ??? level
<rysiek|pl> mage__: and are *not* forwarded to acpid
<gnomy> ah i see now how this works
<gnomy> thank you pricechild
<rysiek|pl> mage__: _so_, the scipts won't even get fired up :)
<mage__> rysiek|pl: well the screen blanking could just be done in hardware
<_Oz_> tu
<_Oz_> Hello, all
<rysiek|pl> mage__: aye, it might
<psyferre> ArthurArchnix:  Thanks for your input friend, I'll search for that perfect monitor service :)  Cheers!
<KiD_ChAoS> murder
<ArthurArchnix> psyferre: good hunting.
<rysiek|pl> mage__: I think I'll boot into BIOS Setup and check if it get's blanked
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: I didn't tell you do to ctrl+alt+bkspc...
<rysiek|pl> mage__: but... that still doesn't shed any light on why on earth the proper state always sits in /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<EnvoyRising> i just installed hardy and it botched my graphics settings
<Koer> How can i manipulate where the windows i open appear ?
<bullgard4> rysiek|pl: Ah. Now I understand your problem a bit better. -- The apparent discrepancy may be caused by the synchronous appearance of the button event and its consequence: a dark screen. I would try to resolve it by consulting your event log. Closing the lid button should reflect in the the event log.
<ArthurArchnix> EnvoyRising: There's a channel for hardy. I think it's #ubuntu+1
<EnvoyRising> as such, i need to reconfigure x, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work
<Odd-rationale> Koer: Use devilspie
<Koer> ¿
<Koer> is it in commandline?
<EnvoyRising> ArthurArchnix: that place isn't helpful and this is a graphics card issue anyways
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: as I said, it isn't reflected
<Odd-rationale> !devilspie | Koer
<ubotu> Koer: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: and that's what's strange
<ArthurArchnix> EnvoyRising: Are you running Hardy?
<PriceChild> !hardy | EnvoyRising
<ubotu> EnvoyRising: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Prof_Khaos> Hey, in someone who is using its opinion, do you think that 8.04 is currently useable?
<PriceChild> Prof_Khaos, NO. further discussion in #ubuntu+1
<agibby55> i'm trying to use gpilotd to sync with my treo 755p.  I've successfully done this before. Suddenly, I've not been able to sync the addresses or calendar events.  Does anyone know why this woudl be?  I've also set the settings on gpilotd to copy to pda.  Here's my original thread on the forums that i've not yet gotten a response to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697161
<bullgard4> rysiek|pl: What event log did you scrutinize?
<Prof_Khaos> er, k
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: dmesg, syslog, /var/log/acpid
<No1> omg, None worked :D ty sir, that has been driving me nuts
<EnvoyRising> could you not direct the bot toward me, thanks
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: I get all the powerbtn and CPU events in the latter
<EnvoyRising> i know about the +1 room. been there and done that
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: but no lidbtn events
<mage__> rysiek|pl: the computer needs to be poked to react, otherwise the hardware is just changing memory willy nilly without anyone noticing
<rysiek|pl> mage__: yeah, I know
<Odd-rationale> !who | No1
<ubotu> No1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rysiek|pl> mage__: interrupts
<osfameron> Anyone got experience of dual booting ubuntu with Vista?
<Odd-rationale> osfameron: I *did*
<AtomicSpark> why isn't subpixel smoothing (LCDs) enabled by default? certainly by now LCDs are the majority.
<rysiek|pl> mage__, bullgard4: yup, screen blanking *is* hardware-based (it blanks in BIOS)
<mage__> osfameron: my laptop is in the shop, so I cant look at anything
<osfameron> specifically, when Vista doesn't want to shrink its partition as much as I want to, can I get gparted to shrink it further?
<mage__> woah
<mage__> vista can shrink its partition?
<Odd-rationale> osfameron: No you cant
<PriceChild> osfameron, Probably not a good idea,
<EnvoyRising> AtomicSpark: not everyone likes sps even on an lcd
<osfameron> Odd-rationale: really?  Vista wants to keep 100Gig, which seems a bit mcuh :-)
<No1> to all: I haven't been noob this much on irc in years, refreshing..... :P
<osfameron> I only want to keep a vestigial Vista partition, maybe 10Gg of so
<ICQnumber> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Odd-rationale> osfameron: Have you defraged?
<mage__> osfameron: how much data on there? vista is huuuge
<PriceChild> osfameron, backup *all* data befre attempting it... its most likely fine and possible but be very prepared for reinstall.
<bullgard4> rysiek|pl: I have no explanation for your findings. May be you'd discuss the matter with another person. If he has no explanation either then file a bug report.
<PriceChild> osfameron, remember to defrag... and yeah... 20Gb minimum.
<PriceChild> osfameron, vista *requires* 16Gb.
<rysiek|pl> bullgard4: ok, thanks for your time
<osfameron> OK, so 20Gg then
<osfameron> it's a new laptop
<mage__> ah so you can just use the restore
<KiD_ChAoS> do i need to defrag ubuntu? if so when should i and how do i do it
<EnvoyRising> why is it that running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't present me with any actual display options any more? its all mouse and keyboard related then quits
<osfameron> I'm only keeping vista to play with the tablet stuff, and in case I need to update the BIOS, etc.
<Odd-rationale> !defrag | KiD_ChAoS
<ubotu> KiD_ChAoS: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<markus___> #ubuntu-mythtv
<osfameron> ah, I'll try defragging vista, see if that lets me shrink more
<ArthurArchnix> osfameron: I managed to get mine down to 12... good luck with 10 :P  Remember to defrag before and after each resize. Never resize to less than 65% of total size in one go (I seem to recall reading that Windows puts some disk information around the 50% mark.
<osfameron> ah, damn.  My isostick installation doesn't work :-(
<ArthurArchnix> osfameron: Vista only lets you defrag so much. Then you must defrag, reboot into gparted live, resize about %70, reboot defrag, repeat.
<D-Spair> Gang. I need serious help.. My mail server's saslauthd is not working after a restore from backup.
<osfameron> the BIOS just says "Missing operating system"
<osfameron> ArthurArchnix: ta!  I'll try that a few times.
<ArthurArchnix> osfameron: Excuse me, only lets you resize*...
<luisa> When I log in,  I get Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus: Connection refused --- What can I do about it? :-/
<osfameron> It freed up 40G so I've got enough to play with (if I can get the isostick to boot)
<D-Spair> In the mail.warn I see lines like "SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory"
<nikitis> Anyone realize that the "git" package in the ubuntu repositories is missing the main binary?
<danbhfive> nikitis: whats the main binary?
<mage__> nikitis: hahaha what?
<nikitis> well, I'm not entirely sure, but it seems to be the case
<mage__> nikitis: did you install git-core?
<nikitis> mage__, no i did install git
<georged> The main binary is 0 1 ;)
<nikitis> mage__, like I have always done
<agibby55> i'm trying to use gpilotd to sync with my treo 755p.  I've successfully done this many times before. Suddenly, I've not been able to sync the addresses or calendar events.  Does anyone know why this woudl be?  I've also set the settings on gpilotd to copy to pda.  Here's my original thread on the forums that i've not yet gotten a response to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697161
<danbhfive> nikitis: git is not git, the revision management software used by the linux kernel
<nikitis> danbhfive, the cvs updater or whatever
<mage__> GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer <-- thats what git is
<QuickGold> how do I enable all of the software sources in a CLI?
<nikitis> mage__, oh
<Odd-rationale> QuickGold: Edit your sources.list
<ArthurArchnix> QuickGold: I think the file you're looking for is /etc/apt/sources.list
<QuickGold> Thank you
<ompaul> QuickGold, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  (the rest is very obvious)
<mage__> nikitis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=git&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy&arch=any
<QuickGold> thank you ompaul
<finnomenon> what is the size of a minimum ubuntu installation to an USB stick so that ssh will run? (no X etc.)
<finnomenon> and is it a good choice for my NAS?
<georged> 1GB fin
<LGKeiz> Hey.
<LGKeiz> uhm.
<LGKeiz> I got a problem.
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | LGKeiz
<finnomenon> :(  only have a 512 mb one here and have to wait till next week to get the 4 gb one :((
<ubotu> LGKeiz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LGKeiz> Sorry, lol.
<LGKeiz> I was typing it out.
<georged> nah 1gb is min req
<LiraNuna> how do I setup a multiseat on ubuntu? I got a dual head 8800GT, and I need 3D accel on both heads
<QuickGold> Anyone know what the package name for ufw (UbuntuFirewall) is?
<finnomenon> ok, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> finnomenon: Why not try DSL?
<Odd-rationale> finnomenon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<georged> Make sure it aint U3, i had a pan gettin rid of that
<Odd-rationale> !firewall | QuickGold
<ubotu> QuickGold: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<georged> firestarter is what ur looking for quick i thibnk
<georged> thats the gui to iptables
<LiraNuna> I've researched a lot online, and it seems that they only target 6.06 with no particular reason... I'm using 7.10
<VartanS> I have Windows Vista on one internal HD and am trying to get Ubuntu on my second external HD (connected via FireWire). However, during the installation, the installer gets stuck on 15% "Detecting file systems..." and I am unable to proceed further.
<PriceChild> georged, 'a' gui to iptables
<LGKeiz> I just got Synaptic update manager because all the Repositories where unchecked in settings, now it works..but system updates don't work it saids 0KB, and failed, anyone have any idea how to reenable it to work?
<georged> lol ok 'A'
<finnomenon> will use DSL for now, but as soon as the 4 gb usb stick arrives I'll install ubuntu
<finnomenon> thanks
<cdecarlo> VartanS: have you tried the Alternate CD?
<VartanS> No - haven't heard of it. :S
<Absalom> Hello
<Absalom> Is it possible to watch .asx video in ubuntu?
<LGKeiz> Does anyone have any idea why this isnt working?
<jexmex> whats the best way to upgrade the kernal from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24
<Absalom> *asx-streams
<jexmex> I am running ubuntu 7.10
<finnomenon> absolute minimum requirements: 300 MB of disk space
<cdecarlo> VartanS: I would grab the alternate cd off of the ubuntu site, I've always seemed to have more luck with it
<LGKeiz> got it fixed, thanks anyway.
<VartanS> Okay, thank you very much cdecarlo! :D
<komputes> cdecarlo: Alternative installer rocks
<Van_Glorious> ccx
<danbhfive> jexmex: i think the official way is to wait for hardy release, which is around 2 months away
<SPIR> www.prietenii.as.ro
<SPIR> www.prietenii.as.ro
<agibby5> i'm trying to use gpilotd to sync with my treo 755p.  I've successfully done this many times before. Suddenly, I've not been able to sync the addresses or calendar events.  Does anyone know why this woudl be?  I've also set the settings on gpilotd to copy to pda.  Here's my original thread on the forums that i've not yet gotten a response to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697161
<Flare183> !spam | SPIR
<ubotu> SPIR: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<nixnoob> how can i burn a .mkv file to a dvd?
<QuickGold> 7.10?
<QuickGold> whats the nickname for 7.10?
<kronafication> gutsy gibbon
<graft> QuickGold: gutsy gibbon
<Flare183> QuickGold: gusty
<QuickGold> thank you
<Absalom> !asx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ibara> it's gutsy
<iPwn> asx basically is a text file that holds stream urls
<georged> !ask no you can't, well not easily anyway
<iPwn> or a playlist of urls
<erle-> oh my god
<erle-> i destroyed the database of APT
<psyferre> !hamsammich
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamsammich - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arcticpenguin380> will gnome 2.22 get backported to gutsy
<psyferre> ... worth a try...
<iPwn> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erle-> any idea how to rescue it?
<graft> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<JuJuBee> What can I use to convert a .3g2 video file (taken with my phone) to something useful?
<ArthurArchnix> arcticpenguin380: I don't know for sure, but my guess is no. And I'd bet 10 to 1 that it's no.
<georged> juju Gusty runs thos phone vids by default
<georged> not tried to just play it?
<graft> gnome 2.2 will definitely not be backported
<nixnoob> how can i burn a .mkv file to a dvd?
<graft> that's way beyond the scope of backports
<JuJuBee> I did, and it does not know what to do with it.
<JuJuBee> Besides, I want to create a dvd of several clips I have.
<jexmex> whats the best way to upgrade the kernal from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24
 * ArthurArchnix raises his odds to 20 to 1 based on graft's recommendation.
<PriceChild> !highno | jexmex
<ubotu> jexmex: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<graft> jexmex: 2.6.24 is in hardy, you can install it from there if you want
<arcticpenguin380> jexmex:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
<PriceChild> graft, please do not ever suggest hardy in this channel.
<jexmex> ok, i only want to do it it to iron out a bug in my wireless
<huhlig> could someone help me with a quick sound problem
<haxality> hi I was wondering how to add modes to xrandr
<huhlig> I have sound but its almost non existant
<huhlig> all volumes (i can find) are turned up
<georged> huh you tried higher it in alsamixer
<haxality> Ive done it before, there's some command that translates it into DPMS values or something
<muszek> hi... how do I check which driver my webcam uses?
<haxality> I just don't remember
<huhlig> georged, alsamixer is at peak
<Absalom> how do you killa a running task?
<JuJuBee> georged : I see that vlc can play it.  I need to save it in different format so I can use Kino to create custom movie -> dvd
<georged> hmm, is it off or just very low?
<sergio> hi, does someone know an application which changes the music from a device automatically???
<yao_ziyuan> anyone having experience install ubuntu via grub/grub4dos and ubuntu's hd-media installer or netboot installer?
<cdecarlo> Absalom: first try kill -1 <pid>, if that doesn't work kill -9 <pdi>
<cdecarlo> *pid
<Absalom> pdi?
<huhlig> georged, , when I turn my stereo (computer goes through it) to max, and the alsa volumes to max
<huhlig> I can hear it
<Absalom> *pid? :P
<cdecarlo> Absalom: sorry, pid
<huhlig> but its very quiet
<huhlig> I have to be like 6 inches form the speaker
<ArthurArchnix> Absalom: Type 'ps ax' in a terminal... look for the program. Beside the program will be a number. Under the PID column. I think it stands for process id. Anyway, then type kill PID, but replace PID with the number.
<Waldo_> Absalom: use the pidof command to get the pid (Procces ID) then type kill -1 <pid>
<haxality> à/exit
<untermensch> after i download the ubuntu iso. and i go to burn it on a cd. can i use any writeable cd? or do i need a certain type ?
<georged> ju, do a quick search on softpedia for linux 3gp convertor
<mkquist> huhlig: do you have more than one soundcard?
<mkquist> untermensch: any id imagine
<georged> huh, tried other speakers? they could be on the way out
<huhlig> not that linux recognises
<untermensch> any what ?
<huhlig> the other one has been disabled in the bios
<georged> at least will elminate if thats the prob
<huhlig> and linux doesnt see it
<ere4si> untermensch, any writable cd is ok
<untermensch> o
<mkquist> untermensch: kind of cd thats writeable
<untermensch> then why is it not burning on the cd ?
<huhlig> speaker-test same problem
<huhlig> it plays but barely audible
<mkquist> untermensch: could be a bad d/l... corrupted
<untermensch> the file isn't currupted
<untermensch> corrupted*
<untermensch> i checked the md5 sum atleast
<untermensch> but yea
<Jeriath> starcraft anyone?
<psyferre> untermensch: did you download ubuntu studio or something?  i think that's a DVD iso...
<untermensch> no
<Absalom> which app is best suited for wmv?
<untermensch> i downloaded 7.10 i386 desktop
<mkquist> untermensch: have had no probs w/burning myself, running same
<untermensch> weird
<Jerusalem420> shalom all. I'm loving gusty gibbon. when i first installed it a few months ago it worked fine wwith both my digital cam and my mp3 player. they both connect via usb. now when I plug them in the OS doesn't see them at all. I hate having to boot into XP just to take pics off of the camera and add songs to the mp3 player. Any suggestions?
<untermensch> mmk, i'll prob just buy the cd from amazon or some shit
<psyferre> untermensch: very... i'd go ahead and trash that one and try downloading again just to see if you have better luck
<wpk> untermensch: what are you burning it with?
<ArthurArchnix> I removed gdm and boot to command prompt, but it annoys me that I have to hit enter before I get login. How do I automagically clear the screen of boot messages and give user a login prompt?
<huhlig> georged, mkquist: any ideas?
<untermensch> i tried.. nero, poweriso, infra recorder, some other random something, w\e came with my computer
<untermensch> and like 2 other ones
<agibby5> i'm trying to use gpilotd to sync with my treo 755p.  I've successfully done this many times before. Suddenly, I've not been able to sync the addresses or calendar events.  Does anyone know why this woudl be?  I've also set the settings on gpilotd to copy to pda.  Here's my original thread on the forums that i've not yet gotten a response to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697161  any help is greatly appreciated.  This
<agibby5> is very important to me.
<wpk> untermensch: and what happened?
<mkquist> untermensch: what o/s? burner problems maybe? have you d/l more that once?
<untermensch> every time i put in the cd
<untermensch> it says it's burning
<Absalom> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<untermensch> and then the cd comes out
<untermensch> i put it back in
<untermensch> and it's blank
<FloodBot1> untermensch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wpk> untermensch: have you tried booting off it?
<georged> do u have bios on board sound off??
<untermensch> no, and i'm using shitty windows
<utkan0s> anyone familiar with nvidia-settings / nvidia display driver ?
<ompaul> !language | untermensch
<ubotu> untermensch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arthurmaciel> hi
<mkquist> untermensch: have you d/l it more than once?
<georged> i know that can sometimes conflict with nstalled snd card
<wpk> untermensch: then try to boot off it?
<untermensch> not that i know of.
<wpk> untermensch: is it blank or empty?
<untermensch> it shows nothing in it, and all the mb in the cd are free.
<sergio> hi, does someone know an application which changes the music from a device automatically???
<utkan0s> most docs make reference to an 'X server color config' where you can adjust contrast/gamma. etc
<arthurmaciel> does anyone know any small and slim laptop that can run ubuntu smoothly? (I would like personal reports on that - I know most of them can run ubuntu, but want one that is small and light)
<utkan0s> i do not have this option in mine
<wpk> untermensch: 1. are you sure you have CD and not DVD iso?
<wpk> untermensch: try to boot off it
<untermensch> wpk:how would i tell the difference between cd and dvd ?
<wpk> untermensch: ISO file size
<untermensch> just shy of 700mb
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: check out the eeepc.  I think it takes a little configuration to get ubuntu running on it smoothly, but it's a pretty nifty little laptop
<wpk> untermensch: try booting off it
<hobbzilla> I have an AMD 64 X2 4000+.  `cat /proc/cpuinfo` shows "cpu MHz: 1000.000" I assume this is due to CnQ enabled in the BIOS.
<iDivine> Is it safe to close the update manager if it froze completely?
<untermensch> ok.
<untermensch> i'll try that. ty =]
<kostkon> iDivine, not safe
<mkquist> untermensch: maybe ur windows install doenst want to burn it... afraid of it? =p
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: but I`ve heard from people that have it that is not quite confortable to use eeepc as main laptop/pc
<iDivine> kostkon, Well, It's just sitting there?...
<untermensch> mkquist: rofl it's probably scared of it's superior
<mkquist> lol
<kostkon> iDivine, when did it freeze? at the end?
<hobbzilla> does "cpu MHz" get updated as the CnQ ramps up the cpu MHz? or is that set at boot time?
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: That's true, it depends how small/slim you want to go
<iDivine> kostkon, No it froze at,Setting up akiradnews (20080222) ...
<iDivine> kostkon,  Been there for a 30 mins?
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: a buddy of minie has one and loves it... me, I run out of screen real estate on my 17" monster laptop :)
<kostkon> iDivine, press the arrow key to see the terminal output and see if there is any error messages
<Koer> HELP!! the windows i open will constantly appear on the upper left of my desktop !!
<kostkon> iDivine, sorry arrow button
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: I'm using a 12.1" laptop now. It is not widescreen and its screen is xga. I would like some that is maybe of this size, but with greater resolution (max here is 1024x768).
<utkan0s> can anyone assist with an nvidia-settings issue ?
<jexmex> well I think I broke apt-get
<iDivine> kostkon,  Nope just; Setting up akiradnews (20080222) ...
<graft> jexmex: easily done, but usually easily fixed
<bluefox83> jexmex, how'd ya manage that?
<Jerusalem420> shalom all. I'm loving gusty gibbon. when i first installed it a few months ago it worked fine wwith both my digital cam and my mp3 player. they both connect via usb. now when I plug them in the OS doesn't see them at all. I hate having to boot into XP just to take pics off of the camera and add songs to the mp3 player. Any suggestions?
<Jerusalem420> anytone?
<jexmex> I added hardy repo to grab the kernals
<bluefox83> Jerusalem420, sounds like HAL is down...
<PriceChild> !hardy | jexmex
<ubotu> jexmex: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jexmex> and now it says: GPG error: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C33E735F854AFD7
<Kemrin2> Hey everyone
<bluefox83> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boogieboogie> load zeus.pl
<bluefox83> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> jexmex, please do not expect support int his channel if you're going to use hardy.
<bluefox83> hrm
<psyferre> arthurmaciel:  I'm not very current with the latest laptop models anymore, but a Dell XPS 1710 is a sweet little laptop you can get with decent graphics capability and a 12.1" screen.  I know in windows it will support resolutions over 1024x768
<kostkon> iDivine, hmm. I don't really know the safe way to kill the manager.
<PriceChild> !3rdparty | jexmex
<ubotu> jexmex: Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<jexmex> PriceChild, what are you talking about 3rd party, this is a kernal upgrade to 2.6.24
<Kemrin2> Does anyone know an option to start programs minimized?
<ompaul> jexmex, it is not official ubunt
<ompaul> u
<osfameron> gah.  this booting from disk thing isn't working very well at all :-(
<PriceChild> jexmex, that error is from a 3rd party repo.
<Flare183> jexmex: yeah trust the repos.
<PriceChild> jexmex, we do *NOT* support hardy in this channel.
<Flare183> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<osfameron> I've tried making bootable with syslinux, and install-mbr, but it still whines "missing operating system"
<Flare183> yeah
<kostkon> iDivine, although, if you just kill it like that, it will break your apt db and maybe then you'll have to fix it. In most cases you manage to fix any breakage like that
<malcomdw> hello guys. Is there a way to make programs for linux with a garbage collector capable language as like Java?
<iDivine> kostkon, =\
<bluefox83> osfameron, did you install grub? looks like there's no bootloader
<ompaul> !install > osfameron (please check the subject matter from the bot)
<osfameron> anyone used that isostick method to install gutsy to a laptop without CD-Rom?
<Koer> can anyone help ? the windows i open will appear out of place
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: thanks. I'll take a look.
<georged> osf yes I have
<osfameron> ompaul: ta
<osfameron> bluefox83: I was hoping the isostick/syslinux magic would all JustWork...
<osfameron> georged: did you have problems?
<[adw]> malcomdw: you could write it in java?
<jexmex> I am not trying to run hardy, just upgrade gusty kernals to 2.6.24
<Flare183> Koer: what do you mean "out of place"
<daBaki> hello everybody
<Kemrin2> I'm trying to make programs minimized on startup, what option do I add to their commands for that?
<jexmex> to fix a wireless problem
<Koer> they appear on the upper left corner
<Flare183> !autostart | Kemrin2
<ubotu> Kemrin2: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<georged> not really, worked first time
<malcomdw> [adw] if it's possible I would to stay away from C or C++.
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: np, the laptop has been out for about a year and half, so you could probably get it at a decent price now
<georged> what probs u havin?
<utkan0s> Koer is this a new problem
<jexmex> the kernal is located in the hardy repos which I have removed from apt but apt is still having issues that I cannot get rid of
<Flare183> Koer: give me a screen shot and upload it to http://imagebin.ca/
<jexmex> in gusty
<[adw]> malcomdw: again, java :) or python or ruby for that matter
<lixfe> hello, I try to get an avm c4 isdn card to work with dapper, capiinit says failed to load firmware, I have no idea where to get this firemware
<Koer> i think its since i activated compiz
<Flare183> !enter | jexmex
<ubotu> jexmex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<osfameron> georged: I've set the USB HDD to boot, prepared the usb drive with isostick.sh and a recent gutsy image
<PriceChild> jexmex, so you have installed the hardy kernel?
<malcomdw> adw: qt and java? is it possible?
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: What makes you so sure that you can't fix the wireless problem with the current kernel?
<danbhfive> jexmex: that kernel may not be compatible with the other software you have in gutsy
<osfameron> georged: but when I boot up the X61, after the initial memory check, it immediately complains "Missing operating system"
<Flare183> Koer: might be; but still i need to see it
<Kemrin2> I know how to add them to startip, what I'm asking is how do I make them be minimized. Isn't there a command for that?
<utkan0s> is anyone familiar with nvidia-settings?
<[adw]> malcomdw: not sure about qt tho, are you thinking about developing gui apps?
<jexmex> ArthurArchnix, other people have posted that the kernal upgraded fixed the problems I am having with my chipset(connects works, but disconnects here and there)
<bluefox83> utkan0s, yes, just ask your question
<georged> hmm :( never come across that sry
<malcomdw> [adw] yes
<utkan0s> i did
<arcticpenguin380> is it possible to use 256byte inodes?
<jexmex> it worked out of the box on gusty but it drops all the time
<PriceChild> jexmex, so you have installed the hardy kernel? If so then please go to #ubuntu+1
<utkan0s> I do not have an X Server Color Configuration option in my copy of nvidia-settings and I need to adjust the gamma/contrast on one of my monitors
<jexmex> no I am still using the gusty kernal
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: but it is 17" screen, right? I want something much smaller and light
<jexmex> 2.6.22
<utkan0s> has it been updated and placed somewhere else or do I need to add further modules to mine?
<Flare183> jexmex: but you are talking about the hardy kernel right?
<PriceChild> jexmex, remove the line from /etc/apt/sources.list that is being complained about.
<Grezer> Is there anyone here that is using ISPConfig and knows a bit about it ??
<Kemrin2> No one knows a terminal command for minimizing programs?
<Koer> http://imagebin.ca/view/IRX-Fp9.html
<Koer> there it is
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex please provide output of "lspci | grep Wireless" use pastebin
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: my laptop does not have cdrom and weights about 1.5kg. I want something at the same size or smaller.
<PriceChild> Kemrin2, what application is it?
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: oh no, the 1710 is tiny, unless i have my model numbers backwards
<Flare183> Kemrin2: i don't think so
<daBaki> can anybody help me while running Photoshop on Linux ?
<Darkmystere> Err, how do i stop Record my desktop GTK GUI from recording..
<[adw]> malcomdw: yes, qt and java with something called qt jambi
<jexmex> it was removed, but when I do a apt-get update, it says the error
<PriceChild> Darkmystere, press the same button you pressed to start it.
<jexmex> because I guess the files are still in queue
<PriceChild> jexmex, remove the line from /etc/apt/sources.list that is being complained about.
<Creationist> Okay, how do I configure Ubuntu to automatically connect to a wireless network when logging in?  I had it working, then rebooted... now the network doesn't even show up.
<[adw]> malcomdw: http://trolltech.com/products/qt/jambi
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: I've found xps m1710. is it the same?
<malcomdw> [adw] thank u very much adw
<ompaul> jexmex, you have broken your machine in that case
<Flare183> Koer: yeap i understand it
<Darkmystere> pricechild, err the window disapperd..
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: Try sudo apt-get clean, then sudo apt-get update after removing the bad line from sources.list
<Flare183> Koer: it's compiz alright
<[adw]> malcomdw: np:)
<Koer> hmmm
<daBaki> can i run photoshop in linux ???
<PriceChild> Darkmystere, look in the notification area near the clock
<Koer> how can i make it stop :D?
<Flare183> Koer: try rebooting and try it again
<PriceChild> !photoshop | daBaki
<ubotu> daBaki: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ArthurArchnix> daBaki: wine is able to run CS2.
<Kemrin2> I'm hoping for a blanket command that would minimize any and all programs. Nothing like this exists? (Specifically, Gaim, Avast antivirus, and FireStarter
<Flare183> daBaki: yes with wine
<Koer> allreday tried
<Koer> same prob
<Darkmystere> pricechild, i see the red dot but when i click nothing happens
<PriceChild> Darkmystere, right click?
<psyferre> arthurmaciel:  oops.  XPS 1210 is what i'm thinking of :)  my fault - http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2965&review=XPS+M1210+Review
<Flare183> Koer: that's whack
<malcomdw> [adw] waz but QT was free :( Jambi is a demo :(
<utkan0s> bluefox83, I do not have an X Server Color Configuration option in my copy of nvidia-settings and I need to adjust the gamma/contrast on one of my monitors.
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: oh, ok now :-)
<sotec_prod> Does anyone know how or if it's possible to locate and (ideally uninstall) delete programs on a Windows partition using Ubuntu?
<Koer> ?
<Flare183> Koer: lets see on the desktop press alt+space
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, don't.
<Kemrin2> psyferre I have an XPS 1210 right now
<ompaul> daBaki, I believe if you ask in #winehq some recent work was done on ps
<daBaki> PriceChild thanks mate
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, use their uninstall programs properly.
<Flare183> Koer: a little menu should come up
<psyferre> Kemrin2: running ubuntu ?
<Koer> okay
<daBaki> thanks guys
<[adw]> malcomdw: well, apart from that i don't know
<Koer> then?
<Kemrin2> psyferre Yes, it runs extreemly well. So far as I've seen, everything works splendidly
<vaughn> Can anyone help out in mounting a Dell Powervault 200s?
<daBaki> cuz i had fedora but i changed it and i want to use ubuntu but i'm sure if it will run photoshop :D
<bluefox83> utkan0s, it should be under X Screen 0 -> X server Color Correction
<Flare183> Koer: then press move
<[adw]> malcomdw: i'd probably go for something python with wx or tkinter as python collects the garbage and all
<psyferre> Kemrin2: thanks for the input, friend :)
<vaughn> On Ubuntu Server 7.10
<bluefox83> utkan0s, there are no modules to load into nvidia-settings
<Koer> it moves the window
<utkan0s> bluefox83, I realize that, I am saying I do not have it
<Kemrin2> psyferre No problem ^_^
<Flare183> Koer: and use the arrow buttons to move the window
<Creationist> How do I get Ubuntu to show a list of available wireless networks?  I used to be able to click the network icon and select a network; then I rebooted.  They are no longer listed.
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: there ya go :)  Kemrin2 confirms that ubuntu works great on his 1210 :)
<Koer> okay
<bluefox83> utkan0s, did you run it with sudo?
<Flare183> Koer: from then on it shouldn't do that anymore (i hope/think)
<QuickGold> Can someone please tell me whats wrong with my iptables config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57374/
<Koer> okay
<utkan0s> bluefox83, yes..
<sotec_prod> PriceChild, I've mucked up my XP partition somehow by installing the software for a Bluetooth USB Dongle, and XP won't boot. I am wondering if there is a sneaky way through Ubuntu to delete that software from the Windows partition. I can't access the Recovery Console via the XP disk. I know this is a little out of context for this room, but it's the only room I know to ask in.
<daBaki> !photoshop | daBaki
<jexmex> its not there no more, but it still gives same error after apt-get clean
<PriceChild> !windows | sotec_prod
<ubotu> sotec_prod: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<bluefox83> utkan0s, odd, should be there. don't know why it wouldn't be
<arthurmaciel> psyferre: hm. great. Just want to find the weight and size of it.
<PriceChild> jexmex, remove the line from /etc/apt/sources.list that is being complained about.
<JuJuBee> georged : don't see anything that will do the job
<PriceChild> jexmex, I have given you that same instruction 3 or 4 times now. Either follow it, or ask for more help if you don't understand.
<utkan0s> bluefox83, me neither, that's why I figured I'd ask if the new version was different for some reason
<Apocaliptica> Creationist Darkmystere speps kostkon_ scjp_ sotec_prod tretle eviking gumby600m irock luigi_ ghostlines oyvind QuickGold Vicfred gubuntu SR71-Blackbird archman mojoman Apocaliptica
<jexmex> PriceChild, I did that
<Apocaliptica> ProN00b faintofhearts TMM utkan0s [adw] paprna Kemrin2 branstrom Mr_Jam Estesark lixfe phoenixz malcomdw kenni julle daBaki altermd NastyAccident mstef mohbana
<Kemrin2> what in the..
<bluefox83> utkan0s, i don't think it is...i just installed mine a day or so ago...
<QuickGold> Can someone please tell me whats wrong with my iptables config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57374/   iptables-restore v1.3.6: iptables-restore: unable to initializetable 'filter'  Error occurred at line: 2
<utkan0s> I get Xlib: extension errors when I run it bluefox83, that's why I asked about modules
 * TMM kicks Apocaliptica in the shins 
<jexmex> I looked there is nothing in there or in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<psyferre> arthurmaciel: 4.4 lbs - about 2 kg
<utkan0s> Xvideo missing
<Koer> flare: it still appears on the upper left
<PriceChild> jexmex, then thre is no error about it.
<bluefox83> utkan0s, did you bother to install the nvidia drivers?
<Darkmystere> Apocaliptica: Huh?
<oyvind> hi, i have a hp dv6500 laptop and got no sound. installed alsa 1.0.16 and still no sound. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Apocaliptica> muszek lordleemo ere4si capiira ICQnumber_ untermensch GullyFoyle Bhaal Jerusalem420 kidem_ beeew LukeLM Raskall arthurmaciel neville_ joakim2 bd29php iDivine foobar8 LumBuntu
<Apocaliptica> agibby5 finnomenon mateusz novacrust freeman163 thinkpaduser Simoneloco Absalom jexmex InspectorCluseau littlepinkdot inimesekene_ JuJuBee illmortal Carbonflux vaughn rickympl sergio Yancho huhlig
<Apocaliptica> zezom_ konrad_ benzss xtr onats _Oz_ Koer finalbeta njpatel_away mag_mor jackster cdecarlo D-Spair LetoII georged confrey danbhfive foka_ humboldt Waldo_
<Flare183> Koer: uggg.....
<Apocaliptica> encKe LukeLC kbrooks icarus901 mrpoundsign Azodon javb corbbuli defjux21 ericx Condoulo Uruntu Armakidon psyferre dholbert_ Mba7eth moveax1 Petengy ermac0 dward526
<utkan0s> bluefox83, yeah... obviously...
<Apocaliptica> karmue Skitt simion314 Ragnaroek dpepex__ mad_max02 web_knows mirak MatBoy Syntux_ Flare183 dumasymptote Jeriath jack_spratt ironfoot_495 dash192 Bayo___ glam a_s_ Gerrath
<Flare183> !ops | Apocaliptica
<FloodBot1> Apocaliptica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Apocaliptica: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Creationist> Someone please kick Apocaliptica
<joakim2> wtf
<huhlig> the hell?
<kenni> ubotu: KILL Apocaliptica!!! (or make him leave), please.
<kenni> ktnx :)
<hischild> don't sorry, ubotu alerted the op's already
<QuickGold> Can someone please tell me whats wrong with my iptables config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57374/   iptables-restore v1.3.6: iptables-restore: unable to initializetable 'filter'  Error occurred at line: 2
<Flare183> hehe
<bluefox83> oyvind, i have the dv6000 my problem was i needed to do something along the lines of sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<utkan0s> bluefox83, using 1.0-9631
<Kemrin2> Okay, one last time, just in case anyone new has entered: I'm looking for a terminal command that minimizes programs.
<ompaul> RichiH, ^^ that looks familiar ... pass it to the relevant party methinks - apocaliptica
<Flare183> kenni: gotta love the op factoid
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: Then post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and give us the link to it.
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> !feed the troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed the troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kenni> Flare183, yeah
<Flare183> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ompaul> Flare183, stop!!!!!
<Flare183> I didn't do it
<sergio> hi, does someone know an application which changes the music from a device automatically???
<ompaul> <Flare183> !feedthetroll <Flare183> oops <Flare183> !feed the troll <Flare183> hehe
<oyvind> bluefox83: doesnt work
<bluefox83> Kemrin2, you know you can right click on the taskbar and click the apps icon and select minimize, right?
<Op> ..
<Flare183> oh really sorry
<jexmex> ok, I ran a apt-get update and here is the output of that, I will copy over the sources.list in one sec, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57378/
<oyvind> didnt*
 * Flare183 says forgive me
 * kenni reloads his gun.
<bluefox83> oyvind, where do you have your audio stuff pointed to?
<utkan0s> bluefox83, using nvidia driver 1.0-9631 if that helps you
<ompaul> Op, ?
<Flare183> Koer: ok now what were you saying?
<luigi_> !it
<ompaul> !nickspam > Op
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sotec_prod> Are you kidding me? There is absolutely no way for me to recover that partition with Ubuntu's help by ridding the part. of those softwares that crashed my system?
<Op> ompaul ?:)
<khaled> rtipoty
<khaled> tjiy
<Flare183> Op: rename yourself please
<Kemrin2> bluefox83 Yes, I know I can minimize them manually, but I'm writing shell scripts to run on start up that will hopefully minimize my programs
<jexmex> nevermind I fixed it
<Flare183> I said please
<Op> that's what i'm trying to do ;)
<PriceChild> Flare183, best to keep those requests to pm.
<Psihopat> :)
<Psihopat> done
<Flare183> PriceChild: ok gotcha
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: you've got some wierd repo.. if you trust it this is how you get rid of that error... paste this intoa terminal: wget http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/hendrikkaju.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<oyvind> bluefox83: what do you mean?
<PriceChild> ArthurArchnix, jexmex, please do *NOT* do that.
<khaled> ÇæÇ ÙÇêÒ ÑÇÌä áé Çäåæ×âÉ Ïé
<ArthurArchnix> PriceChild:  ?
<Flare183> khaled: what the mess?
<PriceChild> ArthurArchnix, Do not suggest that to people like jexmex who have no idea whatsoever what that gpg key does, means or entails?
<bluefox83> oyvind, what are you using to play music, amarok?
<LjL> !english | khaled
<DrX> i can't mount /dev/sda5, dmesg reported "journal inode is deleted" and now I'm stepping into e2fsck /dev/sda5 and stepping outside my comfort zone with all the fixes... can someone help with this?
<ere4si> Kemrin2, there's no command line option to start progs minimimzed - you need alltray or similar
<ubotu> khaled: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<khaled> what
<Creationist> How do I get Ubuntu to show a list of available wireless networks?  I used to be able to click the network icon and select a network; then I rebooted.  They are no longer listed.
<jexmex> ArthurArchnix, no output of lspci | grep Wireless
<Flare183> nevermind
<oyvind> bluefox83: ive only tried youtube and vlc, new to linux
<Kemrin2> ere4si, but is there a command that minimizes programs after start?
 * Flare183 minimizes Koversation and does other things
<graft> Creationist: mayhap your wireless device stopped working?
<PriceChild> !ot > Flare183
<Koer> help, windows keep appearing on the upper left of my desktop!!
<ere4si> not that I can find Kemrin2
<khaled> where you going
<Flare183> I know
<Creationist> graft: Highly unlikely.... worked great 15 minutes ago.
<jexmex> i understand of a gpg key is for I believe its a md5 checksum?
<_Oz_> how do I change the color of the desktop "panels" on the bottom taskbar? they default to an ugly tan/brown color and changing themese doesn't help?
<PriceChild> Flare183, please read what ubotu just said... you're blatantly disregarding it.
<jexmex> anyways that was a repo added earlier for something I was doing and never did
<ere4si> Kemrin2, try the man pages for each prog?
<bluefox83> oyvind, well youtube can be a bad flash installation, and vlc can be a pain to configure if you don't know what you are doing...are you saying you have no system sounds at all?
<graft> Creationist: this does not make it highly unlikely, but if you're sure...
<khaled> Flare183
<Flare183> PriceChild: I understand. wrong channel sorry
<LjL> khaled, try to make sense, if you don't mind
<PriceChild> jexmex, trusting a gpg key, means you implicitly trust the owner of that key. You trust them to do whatever they want to your system.
<kenni> I have a question:   How do I make the HVR3000 work with Ubuntu?   I did it before .. but then I chose to wipe the harddisk and forget how I did it.   I can't find the card in the list of supported cards, but maybe I am looking the wrong place.
<jexmex> PriceChild, gotcha
<jexmex> thanks
<PriceChild> !3rdparty | jexmex
<ubotu> jexmex: Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<vaughn> Is there a channel specifically for Ubuntu Server?
<Koer> anyone know how i can manipulate where my windows appear?
<PriceChild> jexmex, read the link there to see what happens when you trust them wrongly.
<LjL> vaughn: #ubuntu-server
<khaled> ÇÙåäãå Çêç ÇæÊå åÔ áÇçåêæ ÍÇÌÉ
<kenni> PriceChild, can you help me?
<vaughn> Seems almost too easy...thanks  LjL
<PriceChild> kenni, I have never used it before sorry. What have you tried so far?
<oyvind> bluefox83: but the laptops quickbutton is orange, doesnt that mean that theres no sound? not just vlc or youtube
<Koer> anyone know how i can manipulate where my windows appear ?
<oyvind> bluefox83: also theres no sound on logon, and ive got that enabled
<bluefox83> oyvind, mine goes orange when the sound is muted...
<bluefox83> ah
<kenni> PriceChild, not much .. just looked in dmesg, but it doesn't seem to be detected a lot .. and I looked at linuxtv.org and video4linux website .. but I dont really know where to look and what to download.
<bluefox83> when i boot up ubuntu mine is orange till it gets to the login screen, then it turns blue and i get sound
<bluefox83> oyvind, how did you install ubuntu? which iso did you use?
<oyvind> bluefox83: yeah, its seems like ubuntu thinks its enable when its disabled
<_Oz_> how do I change the color of the desktop "panels" on the bottom taskbar? they default to an ugly tan/brown color and changing themes doesn't help?
<jexmex> ok see heres the problem I am trying to fix: I have wireless and it works, it worked right out of the box with gusty.  But every 10 to 20 minutes it disconnects me
<neverblue> Koer, can you be more clear in your question please ?
<Koer> ah yes
<kenni> PriceChild, where are you from, please?
<Koer> my windows keep appearing on the upper left corner
<neverblue> Koer on a single line only please
<Darkmystere> PriceChild, Err...what i do
<ompaul> !offtopic | KennethP
<ubotu> KennethP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bluefox83> oyvind, did you use the alternate installer?
<ompaul> !offtopic | kenni
<ubotu> kenni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> kenni, http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-May/179799.html suggests trying using xawtv of perhaps kaffeine to watch it.
<oyvind> bluefox83: ubuntu 7.10 desktop i386
<ere4si> _Oz_, right click the panel then select properties then the background tab
<ompaul> KennethP, sorry bad autocomplete
<oyvind> bluefox83: no
<_Oz_> ere4si: I do that but still don't see it!
<kenni> ompaul:  Thank you very much.
<bluefox83> oyvind, i dunno, you are having some odd problems, my dv6000 did fine with sound, the only problem it had was not detecting the headphones right off...
<kenni> PriceChild, Thanks, checking it out right now! :))
<lollo_> can i put different desktop's background for each face of the cube
<ere4si> _Oz_, then select solid colour
<lollo_> ?? ? ?
<ompaul> lollo_, ask in #compiz
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: You say it disconnects after a certain amount of time.
<Kemrin2> ere4si I'm just looking for a generic terminal command that is the minimize function. There's bound to be one
<_Oz_> ere4si: I'm talking about the desktop ICONS in the bottom right corner
<oyvind> bluefox83: its actually a known problem, found some fixes but none of them work
<_Oz_> for the 2-4 different desktops you may have there
<Jack_Sparrow> lollo_: Yes, but you lose the ability to have icons and folders on the desktop
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: Have you ruled out that it is your router?
<prince_jammys> lollo_: i think so, but i have no idea how
<_Oz_> not the background of the entire screen.
<Koer> Neverblue?
<kenni> ompaul, you're suggesting I can get help in offtopic, right?
<oyvind> bluefox83: thought id try here
<Koer> you there ?
<PriceChild> kenni, no
<lollo_> Jack_Sparrow why ? ?
<bluefox83> oyvind, did you install the latest version of alsa? i had to do that and a few other things, just to get my headphones to work right
<ompaul> kenni, no - I am saying that asking someone where they are from is offotpic
<neverblue> Koer, sorry, cannot help
<ere4si> _Oz_, for that you need a theme that does that for you
<Groudas> Hello. Im using ubuntu 7.1 and tried to configure it graphically though "Mac4lin" project. But i changed the close, minimize maximize window bottons and i can't undo it anymore. Can anyone help me?
<Koer> oh its okay
<cre8torx> hey amarok wont let me play shoutcast?
<kenni> ompaul, Ahh ok, thanks .. just wondering where the person helping me was from.
<oyvind> bluefox83: yes, ive installed alsa 1.0.16
<_Oz_> ere4si: I've installed several different themes but that part never changes.
<ompaul> kenni, and that is ot :)
<jexmex> its not my router, as in windows the connection worked flawlessly
<kenni> ompaul, ktnx :)
<ere4si> _Oz_, I installed a dark theme that did , so you need to find one that does that...
<Jack_Sparrow> lollo_: It could not handle both... I wnt through the tutorial, got wallpapers on each side, but had to turn off desktop icons in the process..   Ask in #Compiz for more info
<bluefox83> oyvind, i dunno then...but it's a shame that your laptop didn't work as well as mine did...
<psyferre> good luck all, cheers!
<_Oz_> ere4si: ok
<cre8torx> hello
<_Oz_> ere4si: thanks for trying to help
<ere4si> k _Oz_
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: So you dual boot with windows, and when you connect in windows you don't lose the connection?
<oyvind> bluefox83: thanks for trying anyway
<oyvind> bluefox83: ill try google some more
<bluefox83> oyvind, good luck!
<utkan0s> bluefox83, http://tinyurl.com/335ome
<jexmex> ArthurArchnix, no I had dual booted before, but when I bought a new hard drive for my laptop, i just installed ubuntu.  This was a few days ago
<ere4si> Kemrin2, found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70138
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: Ok... so have you got a pastebin link for the lspci output?
<cre8torx> ? amarok wont let me play shout cast
<Kemrin2> Thanks, I'll take a look
<jexmex> ArthurArchnix, there was no output of that command
<neverblue> cre8torx, thats not exactly a question, more of a statement
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: ok... just drop the | grep part then. Just do lspci
<cre8torx> ? amarok wont let me play shoutcast
<bluefox83> utkan0s, click on OpenGL Settings and see if it has an option "Allow gamma correction for antialiased lines"
<neverblue> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DrX> any way to undo changes made with e2fsck while it's still running?
<cre8torx> amarok wont let me play shoutcast ?
<ompaul> neverblue, always good to aim your factoids
<ompaul> !repeat | cre8torx
<ubotu> cre8torx: please see above
<utkan0s> bluefox83, no I do not have that option
<jexmex> ArthurArchnix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57381/
<neverblue> do u not require me to assist then ompaul?
<utkan0s> I have Sync to VBlank, Allow Flipping, Image Quality and Misc (disable use of enhanced CPU instruction sets)
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue: Try to always get them in the crosshairs, lead them a bit then pull the trigger
<ompaul> neverblue, not that - aim them user did not see it ;-)
<Kemrin2> But so there's no terminal command to minimize programs? That's odd
<neverblue> well, I have been helping for over a year in here, I guess my nick isnt familar enough yet
<mkquist__> general question... anyone know how long a nick stays in the channel after connection drops?
<cratan_> Where I can get console?
<ompaul> mkquist__, go to #freenode to ask
<bluefox83> utkan0s, did you let nvidia settings detect your monitor?
<holland> i am men wrom hollan
<ompaul> cratan_, CTRL ALT F1
<mkquist__> ompaul: ty
<Jack_Sparrow> mkquist__: If you have a ghost you can go and kill it off
<utkan0s> bluefox83, I edited my xorg conf after installing the nvidia-glx driver
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: and can you paste the output of uname -r ... you can just paste it here.
<mkquist__> Jack_Sparrow: how would I do that?
<utkan0s> i only launched nvidia-settings after searching for gamma correction
<simion314> can i use mplayer or vlc in firefox insted of flash?
<jexmex> ArthurArchnix, 2.6.22-14-generic
<bluefox83> utkan0s, let nvidia-settings detect your monitor, it might add settings when you do that
<ompaul> jexmex, that is a standard gutsy kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> mkquist__: I have not had to do it often enough to remember, but chanserv has a help screen for killing a ghost nick
<jexmex> yeah I know
<ompaul> jexmex, if you updated your kernel in the last upgrade do a reboot
<bluefox83> to ghost a nick you do /ns ghost nick pass
<jexmex> I dont think it took
<utkan0s> bluefox83, no chnge
<zoldar> anybody succeeded in enabling direct rendering with ati radeon 9200se ?
<jexmex> I will reboot to check though
<ompaul> jexmex, it might have just been modules
<bluefox83> utkan0s, your monitor might not support gamma correction then
<utkan0s> is there a supported list of hardware somewhere?
<simion314> can i use mplayer or vlc in firefox insted of flash?i tried gnash but it do not work, i just want something to work, and vlc works fine with flash movie but can it be used in firefox?
<DrX> anyone know how to manually undo a few e2fsck changes (I recorded the original values)?
<arooni> how can i run a disk utility program to let me know if my hard drive is dying or not
<arooni> and how often should i run it
<hopeless> hi! i am migrating from fedora 5 to ubuntu. i have a home partition, and i want to mount it as /home in ubuntu. i was told that if i set the mount point for my home partition to /home during install, all my files would be wiped out, so i decided to edit fstab after installing. looking at my new ubuntu root directory (from fedora), however, i see that i already have a directory called /home, and it's not my home partition! since the hom
<ArthurArchnix> You are using network manager to connect, I gather?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni: Default tests the drive every 23 days or close to that
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: ^
<ned> is there anything better than kill -9, im trying to kill -9 a process that's eating up system resources and its not responding to kill -9 or control c control z
<ompaul> arooni, (A) you don't want to you want to backup (B) see Jack_Sparrow
<Koer> my windows keep appearing on the upper left corner, help ???
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, does that happen on bootup?  cuz i hardly ever rsetart
<Servidor> hola
<jexmex> i am here
<Scunizi> hopeless, not to fear you can do a couple of things.. change the referance to home in fstab or reinstall using your existing old home just make sure you don't format it.
<arooni> ompaul, sorry i dont understand what you'res aying
<arooni> saying
<ere4si> simion314, edit - preferences - content - file types - change action  will let you use vlc for flash
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni: This filesystem will be automatically checked every 23 mounts or 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, is it done though on startup?  or even if im logged in
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni: startup
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, should i be doing it more often
<jexmex> brb
<ArthurArchnix> jexmex: I haven't found anyone complaining about the driver dropping the signal... either it locks up the system or it works. Do you have any links to bug reports or forum posts with similar problems? Second, I would try disabling network manager (the default wireless management tool in gutsy) and configuring the wireless card with the 'network' app, under >system >administraion
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni: Up to you...  avoid fscking mounted drives...
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, is it ok not to restart very often
<krept`> arooni shouldn't be a huge problem :)
<trippss> any ideas on why my notification area doesn't show many icons that are supposed to be there? azureus and wine apps show but no xchat, tomboy notes and others
<cratan> Where I can find GPU driver to ATi radeon HD2600XT?
<ere4si> trippss, xchat has an option to show in the tray
<trippss> ere4si, yes and it's enabled. all that stuff was there a couple of weeks ago but not any more
<ere4si> trippss, have you done a recent update?
<_Apollo_> weird, gunzip gives me an 'invalid compressed data--crc-error' when unzipping a .tgz file, while it works perfectly with WinRAR...
<Sarthor> Hi, i have ip conflicting problem on my network, while there is not ip conliction in real. please check here, to help me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57379/
<Scunizi> what command will show my total ram?
<trippss> did one today - haven't rebooted tho but this happened a while back
<hopeless> also, how dangerous is it to let ubuntu install grub? i originally decided not to install it, and update menu.lst manually from fedora, but i'm not having any luck getting ubuntu to boot that way. if i let ubuntu install grub, will it detect my existing fedora and windows installs?
<neeto> How do I change pages in man?
<Scunizi> hopeless, it should.. it detected my windows and debian
<ArthurArchnix> I'm out of here... if jexmex every comes back someone might want to pass this along... a nice guide for setting up his wireless card with ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547&highlight=RaLink+RT2561%2FRT61
<hopeless> scunizi: okay thanks
<ere4si> neeto: page down button
<hopeless> scunizi: and just to be clear... when i reinstall ubuntu, i (1) format the partition i installed ubuntu on the first time (2) mount my home partition to /home but do not check "format"... and this will keep my old home files safe?
<DrX> does e2fsck commit changes dynamically or at the end?  if you committed changes accidently made to a raw disk image, will that image be suspect/unreliable/unstable or do the changes not affect the raw data?
<Scunizi> hopeless, yep
<danbhfive> jexmex: ArthurArchnix: I'm out of here... if jexmex every comes back someone might want to pass this along... a nice guide for setting up his wireless card with ndiswrapper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547&highlight=RaLink+RT2561%2FRT61
<beniamino> what's the correct way to get rid of apache2 and all config files in /etc/apache2, then reinstall it freshly?
<jexmex> thanks danbhfive
<Scunizi> hopeless, might be easier to change fstab and the partition referance for /home
<hopeless> scunizi: and if i let the migration assistant migrate my old fedora user, it won't create a new folder of the same name in my home partition, destorying the old one?
<runst8> When I install a package does it just install stuff into my /home directory, or does it install on my / directory somewhere as well?
<hopeless> scunizi: well, i'm having the boot loader problems too, so i'm thinking i'll just reinstall ubuntu and kill two birds with one stone
<Scunizi> hopeless, that I don't have an answer to.  The migration assistant I thought was only for Windows.
<ere4si> runst8, mostly install in /usr/bin etc
<hopeless> scunizi: how did you migrate your old user account when you moved from debian, if you did that?
<Scunizi> hopeless, I didn't really move from debian.  I had installed it to play with in a different partition. What I did do is reinstall ubuntu seperating my /home partition.
<hopeless> scunizi: so let's say i don't do the migration. i'll eventually want to create an ubuntu user account with my old user name... but a folder with that name will already exist in my /home partition. what will happen?
<LoLLo> guys i don't have the layout of the windows !!! ( the bar where u can close, maximize or minimize the window ) ... how can i visualize it ? ? ?
<Scunizi> hopeless, good question.. you may end up with permission problems.  I was going to do the same thing one time and was advised that it was possible but you couldn't use 2 gnome versions .. you had to run different desktops as in kde on one and gnome on another.
<evilbug> i have a macbook pro and i followed the instructions on the wiki (  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro ) and after i added the startup command for the touchpad,i get a black screen from ubuntu.nothing will load and i can't go into terminal either.
<hopeless> scunizi: so how would you recommend i access my old files?
<Scunizi> hopeless, are you still going to use the old OS?
<hopeless> scunizi: no, but i want it around in case ubuntu crashes and burns. i want to know i have at least one working os.
<Jack_Sparrow> LoLLo: You lost the window decorator when you were trying to set different wallpapers..  try asking in #Compiz how to reset it.
<fabio> hi there
<hopeless> scunizi: case in point: i installed ubuntu. i didn't install the boot loader. i couldn't boot into ubuntu. i'm using fedora.
<fabio> gtk-window-decorator faster than emerald ?
<neeto> ok so at the bottom of a man page, it says SEE ALSO: sshd(8) I assume that means page 8. how do I get there?
<Scunizi> hopeless, if you have enough HD space create a new /home for Ubuntu.  You can always copy the data across.  Fixing grub is easy.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<squee> How can I run specific sudo commands without being root
<neeto> fabio: gtk is faster, but you can't use it with compiz
<No1> hey guys, ty for the help I have studio working just fine now :D is there a site I can go to find some more themes??
<fabio> yes i'm using it
<fabio> compiz fusion
<Scunizi> squee, type "sudo command" and it will ask for your password and initiate the command with root privs.
<neeto> fabio: hmm learn something new every day, I guess :p
<fabio> i discovered it now
<Jack_Sparrow> squee: Please use gksudo to run gui apps as root
<fabio> even if there is no more a compiz-gtk package
<neeto> fabio: hmm learn something new every day, I guess :p
<fabio> gtk-window-sedorator --replace
<neeto> err
<neeto> ok so at the bottom of a man page, it says SEE ALSO: sshd(8) I assume that means page 8. how do I get there?
<No1> sucker
<hopeless> scunizi: my /home takes up the vast majority of my hard drive, since i thought i'd be able to switch distros without making a new /home. any other ways to do it?
<fabio> but with or without metacity theme ?
<No1> argh, wrong channel :P
<ere4si> neeto: man sshd 8     is the command
<fabio>  does compiz speed up my desktop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<evilbug> i have a macbook pro and i followed the instructions on the wiki (  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro ) and after i added the startup command for the touchpad,i get a black screen from ubuntu.nothing will load and i can't go into terminal either.
<cratan> Where I can get ATi radeon HD2600XT drivers?
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I upgraded Gutsy to Hardy ... And now, nvidia-glx-new is 2.6.24.9 version, but kernel is 2.6.24.8, and driver is not working
<squee> Jack_Sparrow, Scunizi: It is for a wearable pc running ubuntu.  A wiimote is the mouse, and we need to run wminput without a password (it requires root privilages)
<neeto> ere4si: if only it were that easy...
<neeto> mike@mike-desktop:~$ man sshd 8
<Scunizi> hopeless, you could use the current install.. install grub.. use the new home until you feel comfortable and then switch referances to /home in fstab.. I did that when upgrading from Dapper to Gutsy.
<neeto> No manual entry for sshd
<neeto> What manual page do you want from section 8?
<fabio> i would like to get such a graphic card
<Jack_Sparrow> Milos_SD: You need to ask in #Ubuntu+1
<speeddemon8803> g nickserv identify Cr@zyd00d1
<speeddemon8803> CRAP!
<speeddemon8803> :/
<No1> is there somewhere I can go to get more themes for ubuntu/ubuntustudio? website maybe?
<sarthor> Hi, i have ip conflicting problem on my network, while there is not ip conliction in real. please check here, to help me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57379/
<ere4si> neeto: there's no man entry at all for sshd
<hopeless> scunizi: what do you mean by, "switch references to /home" in fstab?
<fabio> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd for r5xx/r6xx ati cards
<neeto> ere4si: how do I get one?
<Jack_Sparrow> speeddemon8803: go change your password...NOW
<ere4si> neeto: you'll have to look at something else
<speeddemon8803> i did jack :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Scunizi> hopeless, fstab hold all the mountpoint referances for your partitions and how they are designated.. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mkquist_> No1: check gnome-look.org
<No1> kk, ty
<cratan> But this ATi radeon HD2600XT is almost the newest GPU..
<neeto> ere4si: then I'm looking at someone in here for the answer
<cratan> Like nVidia 8xxx
<CorruptTerrorist> why did nobody tell me it took over 4 hours to partition and resize a 400gb hard drive??? haha
<ere4si> neeto: sshd man page - http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=sshd
<neeto> thanks
<ere4si> k
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist: PArtitioning dosent take long, resizing a drive with lots of data.. that takes a long time
<squee> How do I allow allow a command to be run as root on startup that requires root privileges.  Entering a password every boot is not an option.
<void^> neeto: 'man 8 sshd', not 'man sshd 8'
<luigi_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb, wath means?
<CorruptTerrorist> now i'm off to install ubuntu
<runst8> good luck
<No1> mkquist_: what kind of themes would I use for a gutsy-studio install?? GTK 1.x GTK 2.x, GDM??? kinda new still, thanks
<hopeless> scunizi: maybe what i'm not getting is this. i have two users currently on ubuntu. call them "hopeless" (same name as my old user) and "admin" (new ubuntu admin user with sudo power). if i just tell fstab to mount my old home partition as /home, there will be trouble, because i already have a directory called /home. to delete that directory, i'll have to delete the home folders that ubuntu created for both "hopeless" and "admin". won't
<Scunizi> hopeless, I've gotta run out the door.. others can take over from here.  Good luck.
<runst8> squee: what command?
<ere4si> void^, there's no man entry for sshd at all
<hopeless> scunizi: thanks for your help!
<tho> Is there any sane reason why my antialiased fonts in emacs and urxvt (both using Xft) are smaller at the same point size than the fonts other GTK/GNOME applications use?
<squee> runst8, wminput
<Cyntrox> I'm setting up Ubuntu using the alternative CD now... It tells me it wants to use a partition for some kind of memory thing(swap?), I have a seperate partition set up for it, but how do I choose to use the partition for that?
<Scunizi> hopeless, you don't need 2 users.. hopeless has root priv too using sudo..
<void^> ere4si: of course there is (if you have openssh-server installed)
<Scunizi> !root | hopeless
<ubotu> hopeless: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ere4si> void^, and he doesn't yet...
<runst8> squee: i'm not sure
<void^> ere4si: the manpage alone isn't going to do him any good then :-)
<n2diy> kppp keeps disconnecting me. My ISP says there logs show the disconnect is originating here, ideas?
<hopeless> scunizi: okay, so i delete the "admin" account. but how do i delete the new "hopless"'s home folder?
<ere4si> void^, I sent him to the sshd homepage for help :)
<n2diy> *there/their
 * speeddemon8803 exhales
<willi9> hello
<speeddemon8803> !hi | willi9
<ubotu> willi9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<willi9> hello ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> What may we assist you with today willi9?
<arcticpenguin380> whats the ubuntu logo mean next to packages in synaptic?
<No1> which type of theme would I want to use for a 7.10-studio install?? I'm at gnome-look.org as suggested but I'm not sure which category I should be looking in :(
<speeddemon8803> articpenguin380..it means that its a supported package i believe.
<leeping2007> Hi there, I just installed Ubuntu and my computer freezes up at GRUB.  It doesn't give an error, it just says GRUB and stops.  Any ideas??
<Jack_Sparrow> No1: Are you refering to Ubuntu-studio
<No1> yes
<n2diy> arcticpenguin380: it is supported, I think.
<mkquist_> No1: might wanna take a looksee, i am not 'that' familiar w/themeing - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<samuel_> hi
<arcticpenguin380> leeping2007: did you pick reiserfs?
<samuel_> what is the equivalent of debian's non-free branch in ubuntu?
<pengouinvave> hello
<Odd-rationale> samuel_: !medibuntu ?
<leeping2007> arcticpenguin380: No, I picked ext3 fs
<samuel_> odd-rational: ?
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | samuel_
<ubotu> samuel_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<No1> Jack_Sparrow: yes, ubuntu-studio
<arcticpenguin380> leeping2007:ok then,reiserfs does take 20 secs to mount
<No1> mkquist_: ty, I will take a look now
<ere4si> samuel_, universe and multiverse
<Cyntrox> When installing Ubuntu: How do I choose what partition to use for SWAP?
<speeddemon8803> Also mutiverse right odd-rationale?
<leeping2007> arcticpenguin380, it's now been 5 minutes :( and it still hasn't mounted
<leeping2007> arcticpenguin380, I'll reinstall and see what happens...
<speeddemon8803> scratch my last statement :)
<samuel_> Odd-rationale: i'm not only talking of game and win32 codes here.
<arcticpenguin380> g2g
<Jack_Sparrow> No1: Only asking as Ubuntu-Studio is not supported in here... they have their own channel for support
<Odd-rationale> samuel_: What are you looking for?
<samuel_> pine
<Odd-rationale> samuel_: Never heard of it.
<samuel_> is there an equivalement of http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages on debian.org
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: the installer will give you a choice, if you choose manual/guided partitioning
<lanzelloth> hey guys, how come i can't resize/merge partitions inside my extended partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: I'm going manual, because I've had a lot of problems
<No1> sorry, I would ask this for any type of install if the answer would be the same :P I am currently on studio but I would of thought the themes would work for all versions no?
<n2diy> samuel_: are you looking for pico?
<Cyntrox> I have a partition set up and all, I just don't know how to make it the partition used for SWAP...
<No1> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<Odd-rationale> samuel_: have you tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<samuel_> n2diy: no, pine or an equivalent
<Sindacious> Anyone in here know about setting up Ubuntu on a dual boot?
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: or you could just run partition editor from live cd and set it up there, just tell the install which to use as swap...
<Koer> can anyone help ? the windows i open keep appearing on the upper left  of my desktop
<Odd-rationale> !dualboot | Sindacious
<ubotu> Sindacious: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pengouinvave> 9995-+9655
<pengouinvave> 5544
<n2diy> samuel_: ok, pico is the editor in the pine package, and has been cloned as nano.
<Cyntrox> mkquist_, I'm using the alternative CD.
<pengouinvave> 3363
<pengouinvave> 33
<pengouinvave> 3
<pengouinvave> 333
<Sindacious> Odd-rationale: Thanks :D
<FloodBot1> pengouinvave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pengouinvave> 33
 * speeddemon8803 grumbles
<Koer> can anyone help ? the windows i open keep appearing on the upper left  of my desktop
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: dont think its much diff, if memory serves, just not that 'pretty'
<Odd-rationale> Sindacious: Thank ubotu, the all-knowing info bot.
<neeto> can someone link me to a tutorial describing how to setup a SOCKS tunnel over SSH on both the client and the host?
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: My problem is that I don't know how to tell the install which one to use as swap >.>
<n2diy> Cyntrox: can't you select free space for the partition?
<pengouinvave> bnbbbnnnn
<pengouinvave> n b                                                                                                                                      gg
<kane77> can I change nautilus for something else?
<pengouinvave> fffffffféfféff
<Cyntrox> Sorry about that.
<Cyntrox> n2diy: what do you mean? I already have a partition I want to use for SWAP, I just have no idea how to tell the installer that I want to use it for SWAP.
 * speeddemon8803 shakes head
<Odd-rationale> Hello?
<Odd-rationale> OK
<samuel_> why all these 'star-trek' name? multiverse/universe/... supposed to be cool? and all the damn release name end with 'y', cool too but confusing for people who are forced to use clownbuntu couple of hours per months.
<tho> neeto: 'man ssh', look at the -D flag
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: in the partitioner? edit and mount as swap?
<Odd-rationale> Was i banned? Why?
<Cyntrox> Odd-rationale: I was too o.O
<speeddemon8803> Everyone was banned, just to stop the flood from a single person....after that person got dealt with, the ban was lifted.
<Seveas> Odd-rationale, one of our ops messed up a it, sorry
<neeto> tho: I need to configure the host as well. If I simply do a dynamic forward, I don't get DNS if I try to tunnel HTTP over it, or if I use another protocol, I get connection errors on the host server.
<Koer> can anyone help ? the windows i open keep appearing on the upper left  of my desktop
<Sindacious> Is Manually partitioning or Guided partitioning recommended for dual booting?\
<n2diy> Cyntrox: Ok, good luck, haven't messed with a partition in 2 years! Isn't linux great!?
<Koer> can anyone help ? the windows i open keep appearing on the upper left  of my desktop
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: Mount as swap... I see two relevant options: mount point and mount choice or something like that (using Norwegian installer)
<Odd-rationale> Seveas: OK.
<Cyntrox> n2diy: My experiences thus far is not very good =P
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: why are u using the alternate install cd?
<Sevillano21> hola
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: Because the normal one gives me errors
<danand_> Sindacious - i prefer manual partitioning; but i am a bit of a control freak ;)
<speeddemon8803> !es | Sevillano21
<ubotu> Sevillano21: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<n2diy> Cyntrox: Hang in there, it is worth it. Do you have a spare hard drive, computer to play with?
<speeddemon8803> oops, too late.
<anon59463> join #valencia
<Cyntrox> n2diy: I hope so, at least I have started the installer now... I'm dual booting with XP just to be sure =P
<kornieff> Hi! How can I tell apt-get that I want some pachages only from a specific repository?
<n2diy> Cyntrox: Ok, not what I was thinking, but go for it. But make sure your "stuff" is backed up.
<kornieff> i mean packages
 * speeddemon8803 sighs
<LjL> host-64-234-13-157.nctv.com
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Cyntrox> n2diy: I'm not touching my Windows/general data partition now... So I hope I'll be alright. Since no one can give me an answer, do I need SWAP?
<speeddemon8803> Whats the deal today? Full moon?
<Seveas> speeddemon8803, probably
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: yes
<Cyntrox> fuck >.<
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: where are u in the install process
<speeddemon8803> dang...thats the most action ive seen the ops have to do in a while!
<LjL> !language | Cyntrox
<ubotu> Cyntrox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: I'm in the part where I select partitions. Hold on, I'll take some pictures
<n2diy> Cyntrox: Roger that. I haven't done an install since 6.06, Dapper. If you need swap, install will tell you.
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: k
<hola> LjL: are you an expert of configurations cam
<LjL> hola: no
<Koer> can anyone help ? the windows i open keep appearing on the upper left  of my desktop
<Odd-rationale> Koer: Did you look at devilspie?
<Koer> that is my last resort ....
<Odd-rationale> Koer: You are using gnome?
<credible> Koer: enable the Place Windows plugin in ccsm
<n2diy> kppp keeps disconnecting me. My ISP says their logs show the disconnect is originating here, ideas?
<Koer> lemme see
<ompaul> n2diy, as in where in your house or somewhere else?
<magnetron> n2diy: avoid using extenders. make sure that the phone line is at top condition
<Koer> credible !!! you saved me !!!!!
<No1> how do I know what type of themes to use with my ubuntu install(s)?
<Koer> THANKS!!!!!
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: First picture: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7322/dscn0698rp3.jpg It's Norwegian, so I hope you're good at guessing/know this menu well...
<Johnson> how do i install GTK+-2.10
<Odd-rationale> No1: Most gtk+ themes and metacity themes should do.
<magnetron> !themes > No1
<No1> k,ty :D
<Johnson> some theme editor i want requires gtk 2.10 and appearently i dont have it. how would i up grade?
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: Second picture: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/108/dscn0699ty7.jpg
<mkquist_> Cyntrox: at some point u should see something like this.. http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid16.png
<bruce_> quick command help: does n e 1 know what the command is to shut off the firewall???
<Cyntrox> mkquist_: Hm, I haven't seen that...
<joshual> hi, anyone familiar with zebuntu? wondering if it's available for download anywhere, the sites download seems to be a bad file
<Johnson> anyone know where i would go to find out what version of gtk i had installed
<credible> Johnson: apt-cache search gtk   to find the package name, then: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<DB44> how can i execute an DBUS command from root for a regular user ? (i got the DBUS ADDRESS enviroment var) ?
<PriceChild> DB44, su to the regular user?
<Dellbuntu5100> I've got sound issues
<bruce_> quick command help: does n e 1 know what the command is to shut off the firewall???
<neverblue> Dellbuntu5100, please, tell us all about them
<Johnson> credible, i've been looking in synaptic and there about 30 packages with gtk, and none of them are just called gtk
<DB44> PriceChild, no other way ?
<PriceChild> DB44, no idea... that seems sensible though?
<credible> Johnson: it's libgtk2.0-0
<DB44> PriceChild, nop, i wanna do it from a script
<Dellbuntu5100> I've got a dual-boot on my Dell between Vista and Ubuntu. SOund plays in vista, but not in Ubuntu
<Orangetea> How install 8.04 using wubi.exe do i need format a hard drive to ntfs? ...
<PriceChild> !hardy | Orangetea
<ubotu> Orangetea: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DaveEngland> hello! I try to compile avant window manager and when i type make i get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57396/ please help!
<Starnestommy> DaveEngland: looks like a problem with the source itself
<DB44> PriceChild, ok, isudo seems to cut it
<DB44> i'll use it, thanks !
<DaveEngland> Starnestommy,  so what do you recommend?
<mkquist> Cyntrox: im running the alt installer on a second machine, i can help u better this way i think, unless you have got it
<Johnson> credible thanks man
<Starnestommy> DaveEngland: download a different version of the source
<hola> LjL: are you an expert of configurations cam
<Cyntrox> mkquist, thanks!
<DaveEngland> Starnestommy,  ok tnx!
<neverblue> Dellbuntu5100, you do realize that doesn't assist a person who will be helping you. Can you supply more information then that ?
<Orangetea> PriceChild do i need to format a hard drive ntfs to ext3? or I can leave it ntfs and it will do it by itself using wubi.exe
<LjL> hola: as i said before, no.
<Dellbuntu5100> My sound driver is a Sigmatel Audio High Def. Sound card.
<neverblue> Dellbuntu5100, use alsamixer to change the volume settings
<Dellbuntu5100> ok
<CorruptTerrorist> now using LVPM to upgrade wubi to full installation
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<hola> LjL: sorry
<Dellbuntu5100> no help
<PriceChild> Orangetea, wubi doesn't touch your partitions... it installs ubuntu onto a file on your windows partition.
<CorruptTerrorist> Orangetea, from personal experience, only wubi 7.04 is likely to work. i knw from personal experience
<CorruptTerrorist> *know
<DaveEngland> bazhang_, hello m8!
<Rizzla> anyone know where i can download the latest libc6 files?  I'm trying to install ushare (for divx play on xbox360) and im getting a an error that I need a newere version of it
<CorruptTerrorist> why did i put personal experience twice?
<Rizzla> i only have version 2.5-0ubuntu
<Intro5pect> So I'm seriously dumbfounded if anyone wants a challenge...
<Squawk> Guys, after compiling/installing a new kernel should I have to do anything to get hte new modules to load?
<Xorothal> Intro5pect: challenge is...?
<PriceChild> Squawk, custom kernels cannot be supported here.
<DaveEngland> can anybody tell me, which package do i need to install to get pygtk-2.0
<DaveEngland> ?
<Intro5pect> New desktop, trying to install 7.10, had problems with SLi so i used alt, now i'm getting CANNOT FIND RELEASE ON CD-ROM
<Squawk> PriceChild, nobody ever upgrades the kernel after install?
<Squawk> PriceChild, can you point me the right direction pls?
<leeping2007> Hi there, if I have two hard disks in a hardware RAID, and I install Ubuntu .. what will the partitioner see?
<PriceChild> Squawk, no idea sorry.
<CorruptTerrorist> wohoo... lvpm is nearly done
<julle> Is someone using Audigy 2 Platinum eX ?
<PriceChild> Intro5pect, system > administration > software sources
<Starnestommy> DaveEngland: I think python2.5-gtk2
<Xorothal> DaveEngland: maybe python-gtk2
<PriceChild> Intro5pect, uncheck the checkbox next to the cd at hte bottom
<leeping2007> I think that the Ubuntu installation might be going wacky because of my hardware RAID
<Intro5pect> no i mean it won't even install using the Alt CD
<Intro5pect> it stops right after choosing keyboard layout
<PriceChild> leeping2007, hardware raid should be invisible to the OS afaik?
<leeping2007> (I don't think it's a motherboard fakeRAID.  I'm pretty certain it's an actual RAID card.)
<CorruptTerrorist> i never thought ubuntu would freeze at 99%
<Flare183> CorruptTerrorist: i can't i didn't think
<leeping2007> PriceChild, I think so too - that's why I'm confused.  The Ubuntu partitioner sees three hard drives (two of which are in the supposed RAID).  However, I think it's an actual hardware RAID because I can't find anything RAID-related in my BIOS that would point to a fakeRAID
<CorruptTerrorist> Flare183, what? that doesn't make sense to me
<Intro5pect> I've tried some things i found on forums but didn't work , such as the nodma parameter
<PriceChild> leeping2007, I don't think the raid problems are related to the ubuntu ones.
<Flare183> CorruptTerrorist: My PC (on Ubuntu) doesn't freeze when the CPU is at 100%
<leeping2007> PriceChild, ok, thanks. :) I installed LILO instead of GRUB and I dropped to initramfs .. how do I troubleshoot if there isn't any dmesg command?
<CorruptTerrorist> Flare183, i'm on a quad core but LVPM sticks on 99%
<ArthurArchnix> I had to return because I discovered that my wireless doesn't come back up after a sleep. I've removed network manager, and I'm using the network tool available under >system >admin >network. I've also told gnome to release the network when going to sleep.
<Falican> t3wood
<PriceChild> leeping2007, lilo.....?
<n2diy> ompaul: magnetron, Sorry for the time lapse. Ok, on the extenders, and yes the problem seems to be here. No problem in the last half hour, but an hour ago I was disconnecting every five minutes.
<Intro5pect> any ideas?
<plnk> ppl
<leeping2007> PriceChild, yeah it's the other boot loader available to the Ubuntu installer
<Flare183> CorruptTerrorist:ouch
<ArthurArchnix> "sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup eth1" restores it. Should I just toss that in a script, and put it somewhere where it will run when the laptop wakes up?
<biezom> nnjjj
<plnk> help
<PriceChild> leeping2007, I know what it is... just not why you're using it.
<neverblue> !ask | plnk
<Flare183> CorruptTerrorist: I'm using dual-core here
<ubotu> plnk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leeping2007> PriceChild, it's because when I installed Grub, my system froze
<plnk> how i can go to desktop dir in terminal? :D
<NET||abuse> oh boy,, i love the choices we get now with version control systems, ok cvs is kinda outdated now, but svn, bzr, git, mercurial,, who needs those choices?
<leeping2007> I saw the word GRUB and then nothing for like 10 minutes ..
<neverblue> plnk, cd /home/username/Desktop (case-sensative)
<neverblue> plnk, or cd ~/Desktop
<ArthurArchnix> plnk: cd ~/Desktop
<ArthurArchnix> bah... i'm slow
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, you beat me to it
<Intro5pect> again  --  Trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 using Alt CD, getting CANNOT FIND CD-ROM RELEASE when install tries to mount
<plnk> it doesn't work
<plnk> :(
<daedra> how do I set regional keyboard language? (I don't have a GUI)
<n2diy> daedra: read the man page for loadkeys
<daedra> I want EN_GB UTF8 (United Kingdom)
<daedra> n2diy: thanks
<Odd-rationale> Where is the link that shows the breakdown of computer users and the OS they use? Anyone?
<neverblue> plnk, cd ~ then do ls (that will show you a listing of your directory /home)
<daedra> Odd-rationale: I think you mean netcraft.com
<neverblue> plnk, thats 'cd ~' then 'ls', where the parts in '' are terminal commands
<leeping2007> PriceChild, If I see the word "GRUB" at boot and then the system hangs, does that imply any kind of error?
<plnk> hmmm
<PriceChild> leeping2007, the system hanging normally implies an error....
<n2diy> Odd-rationale: www.distrowatch, or something like that.
<Intro5pect> anybody there? ...again  --  Trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 using Alt CD, getting CANNOT FIND CD-ROM RELEASE when install tries to mount
<DaveEngland> what do i need to install for this -> configure: error: libglade is needed for awn-manager's user interface ???
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone know if the jmicron bug was solved on 7.04?
<Odd-rationale> daedra: Doesn't seem to be on there...
<PriceChild> CorruptTerrorist, what bug? can you give us a bug url for launchpad?
<leeping2007> PriceChild, that's not quite what I meant. I mean, the fs could be mounting, it might just be extremely slow .. if it really is an error, maybe you've seen it somewhere?
<daedra> n2diy: as much as I advocate the use of manpages, loadkeys has lost me
<n2diy> Intro5pect: did you burn the CD? Are you sure it is ok?
<neverblue> Intro5pect, did you run the tool to scan the media for errors, before the install ?
<PriceChild> leeping2007, i've never seen only the word "grub" on screen before.
<Morph3us> hi.. i have an AMD Turion 64X2 processor, do i need to configurate something to improve the use of the 2 processors ?
<plnk> i have xampp on desktop and when i write: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.6.tar.gz -C /opt" he show me: cannot open: no such file or directory
<Intro5pect> yeah i burned it and the check is fine
<Intro5pect> that was the first thing i figured
<CorruptTerrorist> PriceChild, i'm about to find out now... my system will either successfully reboot or die
<PriceChild> Morph3us, ubuntu utilises both processors by default.
<n2diy> daedra: Roger on the man pages written by engineers, for engineers! :) Try googling it.
<neverblue> Intro5pect, run memtest (also on the CD) to ensure your RAM isnt the issue
<CorruptTerrorist> wish me luck
<daedra> n2diy: ;)
<Intro5pect> i actually double tested the cd issue by using an old DEBIAN manufacturer cd , it gives same error, i'll try the RAM thing, anything else before I reboot?
<CorruptTerrorist> goodbye everyone... if i'm not back in a few mins... my system is dead
<PriceChild> CorruptTerrorist, yeah... we can't help you if you don't listen to our suggestions or questions.
<CorruptTerrorist> PriceChild, it might or might not affect me so i'll go test now
<leeping2007> PriceChild, thanks :) My system is now up and running due to a number of factors I cannot understand, I'll try to figure it out
<plnk> neverblue i have xampp on desktop and when i write: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.6.tar.gz -C /opt" he show me: cannot open: no such file or directory
<sachael>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<sachael> oops
<neverblue> plnk, then there is no dir
<speeddemon8803> !etiquette > sachael
<speeddemon8803> there ya go, just look at private message :)
<n2diy> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<plnk> neverblue but how i can install this file from my desktop?
<speeddemon8803> or...in here :)
<mage__> speeddemon8803: thats superflorous no?
<sachael> yes, i know thx, there was jsut and extra space at the start of the message ^^
<neverblue> plnk, read the instruction on the site where you got the file
<mage__> !botabuse > speeddemon8803 ;)
<CorruptTerrorist> i believe i am now on a full installation :)
<roxja-it> hey guys something is hogging my sound, any idea how to find out what?
<daedra> n2diy: all I want to do really is make my keyboard British
<speeddemon8803> mage, its not botabuse if its actually helping out when someone is actually trying to do the same command you just did and messed up ;)
<CorruptTerrorist> say hello to the worlds most recent ubuntu user
<n2diy> plnk: or read the README file that came with it?
<plnk> neverblue Extract the downloaded archive file to /opt: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.6.tar.gz -C /opt. this is all instruction
<n2diy> daedra: I don't know how to do that without a GUI.
<neverblue> plnk: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/xampp.htm
<nikitis> Anyone know how to compile wine on a 64 bit system
<daedra> mm
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i change which os i boot into with grub?
<roxja-it> CorruptTerrorist: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<t00na> Hey, what is brltty?
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: just edit your boot/grub/menu.lst
<CorruptTerrorist> mkquist, do you have a link/instructions?
<neverblue> plnk, have you ever heard of tab-completion?
<craigevil> nikitis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291620 (Compile Wine 0.9.24 on 64-bit Edgy - Ubuntu Forums) would be a good place to start
<t00na> !brltty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brltty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> ok.. so the option in gconf to put release network on sleep, then reconnect on resume doesn't really work. In /etc/default/acpi-support there's an option to stop services then resume, and I added "networking" to those options, but that doesn't work either.
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i change which to boot? as in change during boot?
<neverblue> t00na: BRLTTY is a background process (daemon) which provides access to the Linux/Unix console (when in text mode) for a blind person using a refreshable braille display.
<n2diy> n00na, looks like a brail program?
<sachael> hey guys: how well do the new ipods (nano) work with linux?
<ArthurArchnix> how do I automagically bring my wirless network back up after sleep?
<neverblue> sachael research amarok
<t00na> neverblue: ah
<t00na> okay
<neverblue> t00na, next time use google :D
<t00na> Okay. :)
<craigevil> sachael: amarok and or rythmbox both work reasonably well with ipods
 * t00na is not blind
<sachael> how about coverart?
<t00na> craigevil: but the latest nano's are evil
<t00na> they try to make it impossible to use 3rd party apps with them
<AntiUSA> please help! I am no longer able to boot my computer. When I boot the computer in recovery mode, I get an error message that says "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/5b2aaca6-44f3-475a-8d36-9530b7a64e79 does not exist. Dropping to a shell! Check your root= boot arguement (cat /proc/cmdline) Check for missing modules (cat /rpc/cmdline), or device files (ls /dev)
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: this looks to be a good guide
<chimericalbrio> hey guys, i'm trying to access an old mp3 player to access the files, and when i insert it, this is waht i get:
<chimericalbrio> [16289.131120] usb 4-1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<chimericalbrio> [16289.223603] usb 4-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<n2diy> neverblue: how do you know what I'm doing?
<mkquist> craigevil: http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<sachael> t00na: thats why I ask: the choise is between ipod nano and a sony
<AntiUSA> what should I fdo?
<chimericalbrio> and it doesn't get put into /dev or anything
<t00na> sachael: get the sony.
<neverblue> n2diy, sorry ?
<t00na> always get the sony
<craigevil> i would get a iriver cheaper and they play more formats
<mkquist> craigevil: oops wrong person sry
<t00na> or even better, be like craigevil and get an iRiver, sachael!
<CorruptTerrorist> when i boot... how can i choose the os to boot into?
<n2diy> neverblue: Amazing how many questions asked here that can be answered by Google.
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<t00na> CorruptTerrorist: It should ask you on GRUB
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, which OS is installed last ?
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: that should show u, look like a complete guide on editing menu.lst
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, ubuntu
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, then yes, GRUB will handle that
<Darkmystere> err, can some one help me dpkg giving me errors like typing part so i dont have to paste :) like error while proccessing something then:hplip hpijs then it says Sub Proccess /usr/bin/dpkg  error 1
<sachael> but is it guaranteed that an ipod will work well in linux?
<mkquist> neverblue: i think he just wants to change the boot order
<t00na> CorruptTerrorist: Will you spare my country because we helped you?
<neverblue> mkquist, maybe you should reply to him then :P
<AntiUSA> please help! I am no longer able to boot my computer. When I boot the computer in recovery mode, I get an error message that says "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/5b2aaca6-44f3-475a-8d36-9530b7a64e79 does not exist. Dropping to a shell! Check your root= boot arguement (cat /proc/cmdline) Check for missing modules (cat /rpc/cmdline), or device files (ls /dev)" what do I do?
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, but it doesn't
<t00na> AntiUSA: we got the message
<t00na> no one will help you if you keep asking
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, new install, it does it during the install
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: whats grub not doing?
<adorablepuppy> Anybody know how to install a Wifi Link dongle in Ubuntu?
<n2diy> sachael: nothing is quarnteed, not even with Winders.
<CorruptTerrorist> each time i boot, it does not ask me which os to boot into
<t00na> adorablepuppy: Is it USB?
<craigevil> AntiUSA: to verify the UUID numbers in /etc/fstab, type, as user:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid , make sure the correct info is in fstab
<adorablepuppy> t00na: yes
<CorruptTerrorist> ah, i know why now
<t00na> adorablepuppy: Chances are you can't.
<CorruptTerrorist> it turns out that the delay is 3, which is how long it takes my monitor to auto-sync
<t00na> USB Wifi thingies are pretty tricky with linux.
<AntiUSA> ok, lets see craigevil
<adorablepuppy> t00na: It has 2.4.x and 2.6.x drivers. . .
<Stwange> please don't tell me that I shouldn't, or give me that stuff about guessing the root password. Is it possible to login to gnome as root? I can do it via the terminal, or use su -. Is it possible?
<craigevil> there are a few that work well, google for usb wifi dongle linux
<t00na> adorablepuppy: URL?
<adorablepuppy> t00na: dunno. my brother bought it and is buggin me about installing it
<CorruptTerrorist> mkquist, so how do i change the grub delay?
<t00na> adorablepuppy: Do you know the model number?
<Odd-rationale> Stwange: Why would you want to do that? But anyways, I logged into gnome as root before by doing startx as root
<DaveEngland> hello again! can anybody tell me, what can i do with this problem -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57397/ Please help!!!
<jeffMASTERflex> CorruptTerrorist: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AntiUSA> craigevil it is being wierd... I'm not loggen in as myself, it has me listen as initframs?
<yo_> helooo..
<n2diy> Stwange: sudo gnome?
<t00na> It would definately help to know the make and model, adorablepuppy.
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: edit boot/grub/menu.lst there is an option for delay
<AntiUSA> listed*
<yo_> i can't seem to connect to the internet when booting from livecd
<ArthurArchnix> Do you think I need to reboot to committ changes made in /etc/default/acpi-support?
<CorruptTerrorist> jeffMASTERflex, mkquist, it says that permission was denied
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<billenium> Is it possible to play BioShock on Ubuntu?
<mkquist> CorruptTerrorist: sry about that
<jeffMASTERflex> CorruptTerrorist: use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daedra> what's the proper way to create a user in linux?
<n2diy> yo_: did you configure a network connection?
<daedra> WITH PROFILE, /HOME etc
<yo_> yep
<yo_> wireless
<CorruptTerrorist> this bit? -- timeout		3 ?
<Stwange> Odd-rationale, I get "x is already running", how do I logout into the terminal, or login via that by default? I was using CTRL+ALT+F#
<AntiUSA> how do I log in when I'm using recovery mode?
<jeffMASTERflex> CorruptTerrorist: yup
<sachael> daedra: adduser?
<Odd-rationale> Stwange: Then kill x
<ConstyXIV> is there any sort of (ducks) Zune support in ubuntu?
<DaveEngland> hello again! can anybody tell me, what can i do with this problem -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57397/ Please help!!!
<adorablepuppy> t00na: i dont have this information and cant get it from him
<daedra> sachael: that's the first bit, but theres a flag to create profile
<daedra> and home dir
<daedra> etc
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Try "init 3"
<Stwange> ah good idea :) thanks Odd-rationale
<yo_> can someone help me with connecting to the internet booting 7.10 from livecd?
<AntiUSA> it says /bin/sh: init: not found
<t00na> adorablepuppy: then... you're screwed...
<Odd-rationale> Stwange: np
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Then try startx
<Karamon> Hello, I'm trying to receive support for the compiz desktop effects.  I have installed the compizconfig-settings-manager and I'm trying to achieve the effect of the rotating cube with caps.  I feel I have enabled the correct options, but I only get a two sided pane, and am unable to access the other 2 desktops (4 enabled)  suggestions?
<huhlig> could someone help me with a quick sound problem, I have a sound blaster audigy LS and it has nearly no volume now(Just upgraded ubuntu), If I turn all the volumes way up it you can hear it but barely.
<AntiUSA> it says /bin/sh: startx: not found
<n2diy> AntiUSA: sudo intit 3
<yo_> can i boot from an sdcard?
<n2diy> init
<AntiUSA> it says /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<adorablepuppy> what's the package for the development tools?
<rambo3> !install > yo_
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: hmmm
<yo_> what rambo?
<LukeLM> huhlig check that the digital output switch is off
<AntiUSA> am i fuck?
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: How did you install?
<neverblue> !compiz | Karamon
<ubotu> Karamon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Karamon> neverblue: Thanks, sorry if I spammed.
<t00na> adorablepuppy: like what development tools?
<AntiUSA> i installed over a week ago using the Live DVD and clicked the Install Ubuntu icon
<adorablepuppy> t00na: make, gcc, autoconf, etc
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Has it been working?
<AntiUSA> working great
<Flannel> adorablepuppy: build-essential
<craigevil> DaveEngland:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637833 (Trouble installing AWN Manager - Ubuntu Forums)
<icesword> anyone can recommend me  a light weight desktop?
<adorablepuppy> Flannel: thx
<AntiUSA> but last night I added a repo from Debian... and I let it update my system with that repo
<yo_> i don't want to install it directly to my hd unless i can repartition my drive without having to backup my files
<AntiUSA> I think that killed em
<AntiUSA> me*
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Why are you trying to boot recovery mode?
<n2diy> adorablepuppy: do you have lib6-dev?
<craigevil> ubuntu and debian packages dont play nice
<AntiUSA> because my machine will not start
<Odd-rationale> icesword: fluxbox
<AntiUSA> it just sits there with a blinking cursor
<icesword> Odd-rationale, thank you,any others
<yo_> rambo: i don't want to install it directly to my hd unless i can repartition my drive without having to backup my files
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Are you aware that mixing ubuntu and debian repos are completely unsupported?
<neverblue> adorablepuppy, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<PMantis> Hello! I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04, and mdadm gave me a warning to check mdadm.conf. Can someone look at my paste to examine the UUIDs?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/4985/
<rambo3> AntiUSA, repair grub
<ere4si> icesword, jwm
<AntiUSA> no i didn't know that I'm a noob
<huhlig> lukelm I have unless there is some special way to do so outside of alsamixer
<AntiUSA> rambo3, how?
<icesword> ere4si, yeah,but is jwm easy
<huhlig> LukeLM, it plays audio
<huhlig> just the volume is almost non existant
<rambo3> !grub | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ere4si> icesword, as easy as flux and e17
<huhlig> stick your ear up to the speaker and it is playing
<Odd-rationale> !debian | AntiUSA, See the last line.
<ubotu> AntiUSA, See the last line.: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<yo_> i feel completely ignored...
<icesword> heheh
<Odd-rationale> rambo3: He mixed debain and ubuntu repos. Don't know what editing grub will do...
<LukeLM> huhlig not sure then, I have an audigy and it wouldn't output any sound until i disabled the digital only switch so I thought that may be it sorry
<icesword> coz debian is always not latest
<huhlig> LukeLM, it seems to be something with a recent kernel
<huhlig> it used to work just fine
<craigevil> icesword: not always true
<rambo3> Odd-rationale, i just read about blinking undescore. and system not starting
<adac> is there a way to speed up boot time?
<yo_> hey rambo
<icesword> craigevil, ?
<craigevil> most of the time sid packages are newer
<yo_> can i shrink the partition on my hd without having to back up my files?
<rambo3> Odd-rationale, <AntiUSA> because my machine will not start <AntiUSA> it just sits there with a blinking cursor
<n2diy> adac, yes, don't shutdown.
<Odd-rationale> rambo: [17:54] <AntiUSA> but last night I added a repo from Debian... and I let it update my system with that repo
<rambo3> yo_, did you get the info from ubotu?
<PriceChild> rambo3, I'd suggest doing a reinstall then...
<yo_> i've looked up and down that place
<yo_> nothing about "dual booting" without having to format my hd..
<icesword> craigevil, do you mean that i change my debian to make it allow unstable
<PriceChild> yo_, yes you can. Backup all data before starting it though.
<yo_> or even backing up my files
<adac> n2diy: lol...but seriously: booting just takes too long...is there no way?
<yo_> i dont have the resources to back up my files
<rambo3> Odd-rationale, what ever i didn't read that far up .
<AntiUSA> am I SOL?
#ubuntu 2008-02-26
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Your best bet is to reinstall.
<AntiUSA> fuck
<PriceChild> !ohmy | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Soskel> hi
<n2diy> adac, not that I know of. I only shutdown when I have to, so...
<AntiUSA> will it reformat my drive?
<AntiUSA> will I lose everything I downloaded?
<PriceChild> AntiUSA, read the questions carefully during the install.
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: yes. Do you have a /home partition?
<rrbox> my "brother mfc 8300" printer is recognized, but not the scanner from it on xsane, does that mean i'm out of luck ?
<dabbill> is there a way to mount NTFS partition with read / write from live CD?
<Soskel> i am trying to run 'rm -rf /' and i get an error saying "cannot remove root directory /"
<PriceChild> AntiUSA, if you read them, you will be allowed to resize the existing partitions.
<PriceChild> Soskel, not in here.
<Soskel> not what in here?/
<yo_> PriceChild: can i install ubuntu to my hd without having to backup my files? i don't have the resources to back everything up..
<icesword> craigevil, do you mean that i change my debian to make it allow unstable
<Soskel> PriceChild: ???
<PriceChild> Soskel, don't ever post that command in here again.
<Soskel> PriceChild: what are you talking about
<Soskel> i need help running it
<AntiUSA> so I could make the current partition really small, and then move everything over from it? then delete it?
<Odd-rationale> dabbill: You should be able to read/write ntfs from the live cd
<craigevil> debian sid/unstable really isnt unstable it just changes alot. ie has a lot of updates
<Sindacious> Anyone know why windows disk check won't work after I booted ubuntu on disk?
<mohbana> any idea where PHP iCalendar is?
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Yes, you could
<PriceChild> Soskel, that command will destroy your entire system. We're not helping you.
<dabbill> Odd-rationale: it says i dont have permission to write to it
<rambo3> php pear i would guess
<AntiUSA> how will I delete the partition at a later date?
<dabbill> Odd-rationale: it says read only file system
<Odd-rationale> dabbill: Can you write to it as root? Are you root?
<yo_> PriceChild: i don't have the resources to back up my harddrive.. how do i shrink my ntfs partition to allow room for the ubuntu partition without destroying my files.
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Use a live cd with gparted
<dabbill> i am useing sudo command
<AntiUSA> gparted?
<solexious> Hi all, I know to use du to show listing of file sizes, but how do i show remaining free space?
<AntiUSA> I have the 7.10 live cd...
<n2diy> PriceChild: the / probably saved his but, my guess he can't write to it?
<Starnestommy> solexious: df -h?
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: Good. GParted should be on there
<PriceChild> yo_, resizing your partition risks losing all your files. Don't attempt it without backing up.
<AntiUSA> alright
<Cyntrox> Yay, I just booted Ubuntu for the first time... To be met by an "Out of range" message from my monitor?
<solexious> ty
<AntiUSA> well this is ultra depressing... but thanks guys
<yo_> maybe i can borrow a friends 80GB ipod lol
<n2diy> but/butt
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: But, you should back up just in case
<rambo3> yo_, you dont destroy your files. just that if something unexpected happends you might lose them
<PMantis> I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04, and mdadm gave me a warning to check mdadm.conf. Can someone look at my paste to examine the UUIDs?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/4985/ I assume the UUIDs have to match between the two files, but they don't. Which one should I change?
<PriceChild> n2diy, meh, ignore it.
<yo_> i can't lose them lol
<neverblue> Cyntrox, looks like you want to run from command line, and get your xorg.conf sorted out
<Fingel> does ubuntu have a feature that will generate a 6 page essay for me?
<Cyntrox> neverblue, how do I do that?
<Flannel> Fingel: cat /dev/random > essay.txt
<yo_> can ubuntu deal with iPods?
<neverblue> Fingel, yes, sudo aptitude install instant-essay :D
<Fingel> :D
<chuy_max> yo_, yeah
<rambo3> yo_, then use Live CD till you find USB or CD-R /DVD-R where you can store important files . or use some comercial solution
<neverblue> Cyntrox, are you familiar with editing an xorg.conf ?
<Cyntrox> neverblue, no
<rrbox> my "brother mfc 8300" printer is recognized, but not the scanner from it on xsane, does that mean i'm out of luck ?
<neverblue> Cyntrox, do you have an Ubuntu Live CD ?
<yo_> what about an ipod rambo?
<yo_> an 80gb
<Fingel> after the essay I have to write some poems, Im going to cut and paste a large block of text from this channel and only use the words I find here
<yo_> i have a 50 gb hd anyways lol
<rambo3> to partition. but so far fdisk /ubuntu paritioner was the best solution for me
<Estesark> Hi guys. I'm running the Ubuntu Live CD at the moment and am about to install, but I'd like a little help with partitioning. I'm not really familiar with it. Could someone suggest a good proposal for me?
<Fingel> should be some interesting poems
<Cyntrox> neverblue, it doesn't work, I installed via the alternate CD. I have Windows XP installed though
<dabbill> Odd-rationale: i can browse the NTFS partitions but dont have permission to do any thing with them
<neverblue> funny for a linux channel, ppl really mention Windows alot
<n2diy> Fingel: I think we are copyleft here, be careful.
<neverblue> Cyntrox, did you burn it then, or do you still have it around ?
<Fingel> NTFS write support is experimental, but if you want to try it install ntfs-tools (I think)
<Cyntrox> I still have a live CD.
<Flare183> I'm back
<neverblue> Fingel, not in Gutsy, its in the OS
<yo_> can someone help me with connecting to the net from livecd?
<rambo3> yo_, if i where you i would start Live CD and install gnome paritioner and resize the parition manualy
<Flare183> yo_: yeah how do you connect to the internet usually?
<Cyntrox> neverblue: I still have a live CD, but when I tried using it last time I just got lots of errors after I pressed "install"
<yo_> wireless internet..
<neverblue> Cyntrox, then I would do some research with the type of video card you have, and what you need to change in your xorg.conf, but first you need a terminal or boot off the Live CD
<Flare183> yo_: bcm?
<yo_> rambo3: is there a risk of loosing my files that way?
<yo_> yes broadcom
<Sindacious> Anyone know why windows disk check won't work after I booted ubuntu on disk?
<Flare183> yo_: Broadcom wirless card?
<Flare183> yo_: ok you need two files
<yo_> yes
<yo_> okay
<Starnestommy> Sindacious: check in ##windows
<neverblue> Cyntrox, using the Live CD, you will not be _installing_ but using it to edit/view your xorg.conf
<n2diy> Cyntrox: what type of errors?
<rambo3> yo_, you can lose your files by starting your computer , there is always risk
<yo_> which ones?
<Flare183> yo_: ummm.... let me find the link one sec
<yo_> how big is the risk rambo?
<ArthurArchnix> still working on getting my wireless to come back up after suspend/resume. Poking around in /etc/default/acpi-support, since some people wrote that adding "networking" to services would force it to be stopped then restarted. That didn't work, but now I'm looking at a line that says network cards are unloaded unless added to whitelist. Am I barking up the wrong tree here, or should I try adding the module responsible for my wireless?
<Intro5pect> Still getting CANNOT READ CD-ROM RELEASE at detect and mount part of install
<Cyntrox> neverblue: I have nVidia 7900 some weird letters
<Sindacious> Starnestommy: I figured this might be the right place to ask seeing it didn't happen until after the Ubuntu boot
<Intro5pect> memory tested fine
<yo_> rambo3: what is the risk?
<neverblue> Cyntrox, thats great :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rjeffries> I notice that Pidegon (nee Gaim) does not come back cleanly after a suspend on Gutsy. anybody else see this?
<Cyntrox> ...fun
<yo_> rambo3:is there anyway i can reduce the risk?
<Estesark> Can anyone suggest a good partition setup for my installation?
<Flare183> ouch
<Flare183> yo_: you still there>
<Cyntrox> As for errors:
<Flare183> ?
<icesword> bazhang_, good morning
<yo_> yep
<Cyntrox> [ 593.999153] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Cyntrox> [ 606.0476770] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<Flare183> yo_: ok just making sure
<yo_> lol
<Cyntrox> basicly that with different values
<nikitis> Anyone got a guide for a package install of Intel 3D Graphics?
<yo_> rambo3:is there anyway to reduce the risk of loosing files besides backing them up?
<n2diy> Estesark: what is your instalation?
<ArthurArchnix> alright then, how about this... how would I determine what module is being used / loaded / controls my wireless card... is there a command? Like, I dunno, lsmod | grep ireless
<rambo3> yo_, no i dont know
<Estesark> n2diy: I'm installing Ubuntu from the Live CD. I've got two hard disks of ~150GB in size each, both empty.
<yo_> mm..
<yo_> should i risk it?
<Cyntrox> neverblue, how should I use the live CD then?
<scragar> I'm not having much luck with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox all the steps worked, but after I restart tap1 does not exist anymore for some reason... :(
<yo_> cuz i've got once in a lifetime pictures and 4500 songs lol
<Flare183> yo_: http://filebin.ca/czwbee/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<n2diy> Estesark: Both empty, no Winders? Just go for it.
<Flare183> yo_: thats the first one
<rambo3> upload them to flickr
<yo_> 40 gigs worth?
<yo_> lol
<Flare183> yo_: http://filebin.ca/wveegz/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<Estesark> I don't feel very comfortable with using the "guided" options
<Flare183> yo_: there is your second one
<Flare183> yo_: download both and install both
<yo_> intsall where?
<Estesark> n2diy: I was wondering what would be a good set-up to create manually. Are the only mandatory partitions "/" and "/swap"? I don't need to create a "/boot" or a "/tmp", for example?
<SomeHelp> okay guys, i need help, my ubuntu got b0rked big time
<scragar> they are .deb files, you just run and pick install when it prompts :P
<Devourer> How do I kill a process in the terminal?
<yo_> run them in ubuntu correct?
<n2diy> Estesark: OK, Ubuntu wants about 3g, so your cool there. Do your self a favor, and create a /home pantition, other than that, I think your good to go.
<icesword> pgrep
<Oloughlin75> Whats the Terminal called for alt+f2 to run it? Not xterm, the other default terminal
<c0mp13371331337> Devourer - pkill <proces name>
<Devourer> c0mp13371331337, thanks.
<ally_xoxox> hey guys, I have this annoying problem with my Ubuntu everytime i turn it on
<ally_xoxox> i get a message that displays "Expected was model "pc101", layout "us" and no options, but the the following settings were found: model "pc105", layout "us" and no options.
<ally_xoxox> Which set would you like to use?"
<scragar> Oloughlin75: gnome-terminal ?
<ally_xoxox> what does that mean?
<Oloughlin75> scragar, thanks
<n2diy> Estesark: Yes you'll need those partions, and make life easy for yourself, and add /home
<yo_> ?
<yo_> flare?
<Flare183> yo_: yeah?
<Estesark> n2diy: I don't seem to be able to add more than one partition to each drive through the installer?
<Flare183> yo_: what's up?
<ArthurArchnix> I've removed GDM and now the only way to shutdown or restart my computer is with sudo. Anyone know a workaround?
<Cyntrox> now I have both winXP and Ubuntu on my box... Windows boots perfectly, but if I try to boot Ubuntu I get out of range on my monitor!
<yo_> so i run them in ubuntu right?
<yo_> after it loads up and everything?
<Flare183> yo_: yeapa
<Flare183> yeap*
<njeriu> does anyone know how to configure wpa_supplicant package?
<yo_> k.. what about an IRC program?
<yo_> so i can get back on here once im on the net?
<Flare183> yeah shoulod work too
<Flare183> yeap
<yo_> what program should i use for irc?
<Flare183> should*
<Flare183> yo_: xchat
<yo_> okee dokee.. and thats included in the livecd?
<Flare183> yo_: yes it is
<scragar> yo_: pidgin or gaim come will by default and both do IRC
<yo_> fer sher
<ally_xoxox> hey guys, I have this annoying problem with my Ubuntu everytime i turn it on
<Flare183> yo_: it will install it too
<yo_> k be back in a bit
<n2diy> Estesark: What version of Ubuntu? I haven't installed since 6.06, but there must be a way to add /home?
<nikitis> Is there an Ubuntu guide on installing Intel Graphics 3D Drivers?
<ally_xoxox> i get a message that displays "Expected was model "pc101", layout "us" and no options, but the the following settings were found: model "pc105", layout "us" and no options.
<Flare183> yo_: good luck
<ally_xoxox> anybody have any ideas?
 * njeriu anyone know's where to find a tutorial of wpa_supplicant package configuration for ubuntu 7.1o
<Flare183> ally_xoxox: wrong keyboard layout
<juggaloreborn> hello all
<Flare183> !wpa | njeriu (I think this might help)
<ubotu> njeriu (I think this might help): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> njeriu: hope so
<Flare183> hehe
<ally_xoxox> flarel83: it worked fine for 2 weeks, then i get this keyboard layout error? whats wrong?
<ally_xoxox> and how can i fix it, i hate how it keeps poping up
<juggaloreborn> .... not to be pink floydish or anything... but "Is there anybody... out there"
<Estesark> n2diy: After I have created one partition, I can't seem to work out how to add another to the same drive. I'm trying to install whatever the latest version is, I only downloaded the iso today
<Flare183> ally_xoxox: wrong nick one, two, unn xorg.conf congfiguration???? maybe....
<pac1> where does ubuntu save the linux sources?  Nothing in /usr/src
<Fingel> hi juggaloreborn
<juggaloreborn> hey can anybody tell me what repository i can pick up a version of skype?
<PriceChild> juggaloreborn, you can get it from skype.com
<Flare183> !hi | juggaloreborn (you have a looong nick)
<ubotu> juggaloreborn (you have a looong nick): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juggaloreborn> its col
<n2diy> Estesark: Does saving, accepting, whatever, give you the option to add a new one?
<cryosphere> hello: I can´t seem to get my keyboard configured correctly
<juggaloreborn> thats for FF, i got GG
<Estesark> Not as far as I can see
<Estesark> n2diy: I'll try and take some screenshots
<scragar> I'm not having much luck with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox all the steps worked, but after I restart tap1 does not exist anymore for some reason... Anyone any ideas?
<cryosphere> instead of " I get ¨
<ally_xoxox> Flare183 what is xorg.conf?
<Flare183> scragar: i did works fine with correct kernel
<Flannel> cryosphere: You have to hit the " key twice, right?
<juggaloreborn> i tried installing it from skype.com, but it was for FF, and after i DL'd it, it said i didnt have permision
<Oloughlin75> ally_xoxox, it configures x
<cryosphere> Flannel: RIGHT!
<Flare183> ally_xoxox: your X configuratoin
<Flare183> configuration*
<Oloughlin75> ally_xoxox, sets up keyboard, mouse, graphics card
<scragar> Flare183: I've installed all updates on gutsy...
<Flare183> it's Flare183
<ally_xoxox> where is it located?
<Flannel> cryosphere: You're keyboard variant is setup to the wrong one.  You've got the "deadkeys" one selected, you need to select the non-deadkeys one.
<Flare183> ally_xoxox: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ally_xoxox> thanks
<Estesark> n2diy: Hmm, something odd has just happened
<Flare183> Flannel: oops sorry about that i though they were talking to me sorry man
<Estesark> n2diy: When I went to the manual partitioning before, it just showed two drives of empty space
<Estesark> n2diy: Now it's showing the old partitions I had before
<n2diy> Estesark: What's on the old partitions?
<Intro5pect> since i'm having so many problems with the CD-ROM anyone know how to use an external USB Drive as a source for installation
<Estesark> Well, they're empty, but I'll try and describe the setup as best I can
<juggaloreborn> thanks all, but i just decided to try the CLI, and went into god mode lol
<Estesark> n2diy: Two hard drives, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<juggaloreborn> sudo apt-get install skype
<n2diy> Estesark: What's on the old partitions?
<cryosphere> Flannel: how do I do that
<juggaloreborn> and it worked
<juggaloreborn> lol
<juggaloreborn> im so never going back to windows
<Flannel> cryosphere: Uh, whereever you setup your keyboard.  System > Preferences > Keyboard?
<Estesark> n2diy: On /dev/sda we've got /dev/sda1, type ext3, /media/sda1. /dev/sda5, swap. /dev/sda6, ext3, /media/sd6
<pac1> pac1, helps if you actually install the sources first.
<cryosphere> well its xubuntu
<cryosphere> but I have a similar screen
<Estesark> n2diy: Then on /dev/sdb we've got /dev/sdb1, ext3, /media/sdb1
<n2diy> Estesark: What brand computer?
<cryosphere> im in keyboard preferences
<Estesark> n2diy:  No brand. These are partitions from when I used to use Suse.
<Estesark> (I think)
<n2diy> Estesark: Ok, so no hidden Dell MBRs, or crap like that?
<Estesark> No.
<Flannel> cryosphere: No deadkeys mention?  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<cryosphere> 7.10 gutsy
<cryosphere> in keyboard pref I selected
<ShitStainz> hey guys, can you read this paste i made of my problem? http://dpaste.com/36831/
<Intro5pect> since i'm having so many problems with the CD-ROM anyone know how to use an external USB Drive as a source for installation
<juggaloreborn> Anyone here need any help with small stuff?
<ShitStainz> its long and i need help
<foso> hey all, how do i tell if im running fglrx?
<cryosphere> model: generic 105-key (intl) pc
<cryosphere> layout: us alt-intl
<Flannel> ShitStainz: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<demonspork> I just discovered a way to get a root shell in the default ubuntu user setup, with no password for root!!!!!!
<Flannel> cryosphere: You want us ... normal.  Or something.  The layout is your issue.
<PriceChild> demonspork, congratulations.
<oloughlin75> demonspork: sudoers?
<ShitStainz> no, but i dont want hardy, i went to downgrade and it got fucked
<demonspork> no editing of files
<WhiteNerd> Okay, So I have Ubuntu server 7.1 installed. I'm still learning my linux. How do I view what's on the cd? /dev/cdrom or /cdrom/ ?
<PriceChild> !downgrade | ShitStainz
<demonspork> install, command line, bam, get a root shell
<ubotu> ShitStainz: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<juggaloreborn> what'd you do demon?
<PriceChild> ShitStainz, change your nickname please.
<pygmymath> Hello world
<demonspork> I did "sudo screen"
<PriceChild> ShitStainz, reinstall.
<Estesark> n2diy: Ah, hang on, I think I might have been trying to do something in the wrong way. I told you I was inexperienced at this. How much space should I assign to /, /swap, /boot and /tmp respectively?
<demonspork> and it gives a root shell
<juggaloreborn> lol
<ShitStainz> is there a way to keep all the config files?
<PriceChild> demonspork, there are much better ways.
<ShitStainz> or maybe all directories intact?
<juggaloreborn> were you on the admin acount?
<WhiteNerd> Okay, So I have Ubuntu server 7.1 installed. I'm still learning my linux. How do I view what's on the cd? /dev/cdrom or /cdrom/ ?
<n2diy> Estesark: let the partinon manager do that for you!? Why are you doing it manually when you have 300g of free space?
<demonspork> PriceChild, what other ways are there without setting a password for root?... oh yeah, sudo su
<cryosphere> the layout choices are: 4 different types of dvorak, macintosh, international with dead keys, and alternative international (former us_intl), and russian phonetic
<PriceChild> demonspork, best not to use them
<demonspork> :(
<PriceChild> !sudo | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Flannel> demonspork: sudo -i, etc, etc.
<earthian_> Hello, tomorrow I have a presentation and I might need my laptop with ubuntu to connect to a projector. However I am not sure what I should check to make it ready for that. I think I need to set up some more resolutions in the xorg.conf? I have a Toshiba L30 with ATI radeon xpress 200M chip.
<demonspork> I know :(
<Flannel> demonspork: Whats the problem?
<demonspork> no problem, just a proclamation, I thought I had found somehting cool
<pbjman> Hello- I need help configuring my Canon MP810 printer. I have found almost no documentation, and even tried the commercial turboprint which failed to print a test page. Can anyone help me?
<NB2000> sudo mount /media/cdrom
<Intro5pect> is it complicated to install from a USB drive?
<NB2000> cd /media/cdrom
<WhiteNerd> Thanks NB2000
<NB2000> WhiteNerd cool!
<Estesark> n2diy: Oh, maybe you're right.
<`Zigo[s]ity> Hey, I'm trying to share a folder on my linux box with a pc running XP, but every time I try to access it on the XP box I'm prompted for a password.. What's up with that? All permissions are set right AFAIK.
<WhiteNerd> I'll get it tried once the local boot scripts finish
<Odd-rationale> LjL: But now what happened to my buddy over on the other side?
<stansmith> am i the only one on drugs here
<NB2000> WhiteNerd seems to work here.
<mehmet> where/how can i use compiz?
<mehmet> i downloaded it and everything
<mehmet> but i can't find it
<NB2000> This may be server 6.06
<LjL> Odd-rationale: he's still on the other side.
<Dr_willis> !find wesnoth
<n2diy> Estesark: Sorry, I got to run, GL.
<ubotu> Found: wesnoth, wesnoth-all, wesnoth-data, wesnoth-editor, wesnoth-ei (and 7 others)
<Odd-rationale> LjL: :(
<Intro5pect> hellllooooooooo *echo*
<pbjman> @Mehmet, type "ccsm" to configure it, and type "compiz" to start it.
<runst8> i want an ubuntu decal for my car!
<mehmet> in terminal?
<Estesark> n2diy: Thanks for the help.
<pbjman> @mehmet, yes. In the terminal.
<LjL> Odd-rationale: nickname? i'll tell them to /reconnect
<cdsmithus> Can someone help me configure an nVidia video card?
<mehmet> pbjman:  thanks
<lmiller> Hi
<pbjman> np.
<feierfox> hello
<pbjman> Can someone help me set up my printer? >.<
<lmiller> What do you think are the odds of a successful Dapper->Hardy upgrade today are?
<feierfox> everyone is sleeping in old europe :/
<PriceChild> !hardy | lmiller
<ubotu> lmiller: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> LjL: Oh just NET||abuse. But don't worry about it. I'm sure he'll come along.
<lmiller> sorry
<noodles12> what is happening when my wireless is connected and GAIM and IRC works, but FF won't connect with any websites and my weather-plugin won't connect?
<LjL> Odd-rationale: yes, i'm talking to him already
<chuy_max> cdsmithus, there's a nice tutorial in the wiki, if you get stuck a specific question just ask here
<chuy_max> !nvidia|cdsmithus
<ubotu> cdsmithus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mohbana> my azureus is crashing randomly what should i do
<cdsmithus> chuy_max, ubotu: Thanks
<feierfox> what do you think: are to many changes in the 2.6.24er kernel to to hardy "LTS-(stable)-enough"?
<Intro5pect> Any simple instructions for installing from USB DRIVE , anyone??????????????
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | cdsmithus
<ubotu> cdsmithus: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Flannel> feierfox: Hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<`Zigo[s]ity> installing ubuntu from a USB drive? You can't AFAIK
<feierfox> or will the new features be stable in 2.6.25 up
<NB2000> www.pendrivelinux.org ?
<`Zigo[s]ity> Intro5pect: Just burn it onto a CD
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux has a lot of neat tips and info. A lot of their guides are how to make a usb-pendrive boot a 'livecd' system. Not quite the same as installing to a usb drive.
<Odd-rationale> Intro5pect: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Estesark> I've got an "Installing system" window, but it's tiny and shows no signs of progress - is this normal during installation?
<Intro5pect> well i'm having issues from the cd
<demonspork> how do I enable zeroconf services such as uPnP when using an Ubuntu system as an internet gateway router?
<Intro5pect> CANNOT READ RELEASE FILE crap
<Intro5pect> no one seemed to know how to fix it
<Intro5pect> so now i'm going to try from USB i guess
<`Zigo[s]ity> Intro5pect: Well try making another CD. For the USB drive to even work it needs to load drivers for it, which it can't do outside an operating system.
<NB2000> They cover live and persistent.   A bit of nice info though.
<Carbonflux> a lot of MB bias will support booting off a USB drive I have found
<Carbonflux> bios*
<`Zigo[s]ity> Oh?
<`Zigo[s]ity> Mine doesn't : P.
<NB2000> Carbonflux True dat.
<Carbonflux> both of mine here do
<Carbonflux> I have never tested it tho
<rambo3> you can boot of floppy
<`Zigo[s]ity> My bad then xD
<NB2000> This system runs off a 6gb flash. No HD in sight.
<Carbonflux> `Zigo[s]ity, heh, sorry I did not mean it that way :)
<mehmet> how do i use compiz now?
<mehmet> i installed it and configures it
<Dr_willis> mehmet,  enable the fancy desktop effects  -> right click on desktop -> change wallpaper -> last tab hjas the info/check box's
<Carbonflux> welll, you can turn it on using the appearance settings mehmet
<rambo3> mehmet does it say insert coin for player 1 ?
<Carbonflux> you can also install CCSM
<Carbonflux> for more options
<Carbonflux> I really like CCSM
<Dr_willis> You will want to install ccsm :)
<`Zigo[s]ity> Anyone: I'm trying to share a folder on my linux box with a pc running XP, but every time I try to access it on the XP box I'm prompted for a password.. What's up with that? All permissions are set right AFAIK.
<`Zigo[s]ity> Free help please? : P
<Dr_willis> `Zigo[s]ity,  on the linux box. Give the linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<negonicrac> dr willis: you have to create a smb password
<evilbug> hey
<Dr_willis> negonicrac,  thats what i said. :)
<flowOver> whats a good torrent app for gutsy?  i was using utorrent on windows
<con-man_> `Zigo[s]ity: probably isnt the answer you are looking for, but format the windows box and put linux on it :P
<negonicrac> oh
<werneck> hey guys... once I installed ubuntu server, can I save the installing options to automate future installs ?
<negonicrac> wasnt payign attention
<Odd-rationale> flowOver: Transmission, or Deluge
<juggaloreborn> utorrent works with linux bro
<Dr_willis> `Zigo[s]ity,  personally i always edit the samba.conf and enable the homes share also.
<evilbug> now my touchpad is moving so slow and i have to put my entire finger on it to move the arrow.
<Odd-rationale> flowOver: bittorrent is default
<flowOver> Odd-rationale: thank yeah
<mehmet> Dr_willis:  um i did it
<lanlost> ah.. there we go
<mad_max02> is there any whereisit linux equivalent ??
<Estesark> How do I know if Ubuntu is installing? I've got the tiniest little "installing system" window that doesn't allow me to see if any progress is being made
<mehmet> but how do i make the effect work?
<lanlost> Here is my question. I am trying to use nvidia LEGACY drivers
<flowOver> yeah i've never liked bittorrent client itself
<flowOver> don't know why.  can't put my finger on it
<lanlost> I have them installed.. and I have nvidia-glx-legacy package installed also
<lanlost> but I can't use nvidia-settings
<lanlost> when I sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. it says I have to remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<lanlost> I don't understand... I don't have nvidia-settings
<iDivine> My [Updated Manager] froze. What should I do? Trying to Exit it wont work.
<lanlost> nvidia settings comes with nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new... but not the one I need
<lanlost> its compatible with it
<lanlost> I've used it before..
<NB2000> what the???
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Odd-rationale> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<glam> hay
<NET||abuse> CTrain, so it's a solid choice for development, if you wanna see a really big app that is built with it, just download the windows version of blender
<NET||abuse> hah, and we're back ;)
<iDivine> My [Updated Manager] froze. What should I do? Trying to Exit it wont work.
<NB2000> Haven't seen one of them in ages.
<lanlost> No one has ever heard of my problem?
<lanlost> it should be pretty simple
<Odd-rationale> NET||abuse: Yes. you are back.
<storm-zen> What do I need to know when posting a bug report.  I think I found a pretty serious race condition with xscreensaver.
<glam> .
<NET||abuse> Odd-rationale, you miss me?
<lanlost> how do I prevent apt-get from removing nvidia-glx-legacy when I have to install nvidia-settings
<lanlost> they aren't mutually exclusive
<glam> .
<Odd-rationale> NET||abuse: Not really.
<yabuk> I want to be a woner of my windows partition, what shoud I do?
 * NET||abuse ;x Odd-rationale 
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<lanlost> is this not a help channel? I'm not trying to be a dick. I'm being serious
<iDivine> My [Update Manager] froze. What should I do? Trying to Exit it wont work.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<lanlost> my girlfriend is on the way and I wanted to get this fixed
<NET||abuse> CTrain, you miss what i said there??
<storm-zen> omg... 2 flood bots?
<LukeLM> Floodbot stop flooding!!
<lanlost> am I not in the channel?
<PriceChild> lanlost, you are here.
<DASPRiD> hah, who needs alarm clocks if you have cron, bash and mplayer ^^
<storm-zen> lol.. will the floodbots can each other?
<Ashfire908> someone needs to program a better floodbot.
<LjL> Ashfire908: you're welcome
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<storm-zen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<iDivine> My [Update Manager] froze. What should I do? Trying to Exit it wont work.
<lanlost> I have a question then..
<sdsheeks> evening
<`Zigo[s]ity> Dr_willis: I'll try that stuff and get back to you, thanks.
<Ashfire908> LjL, well at least they should know how to handle a netsplit.
<lanlost> I need to install nvidia-settings but when I apt-get install nvidia-settings it says it has to remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<NET||abuse> iDivine, dig out the pid from ps aux | grep update  then kill -9 [pid]
<WhiteNerd> Back again!!!
<lanlost> theres no reason for it to do this..
<lanlost> how do I install both of them together
<sdsheeks> wb
<NET||abuse> iDivine, you 'll have to sudo kill -9 that though
<PriceChild> Ashfire908, that wasn't a normal netsplit. /msg ubotu offtopic
<c0mp13371331337> `Zigo[s]ity: at the very bottom of /etc/samba/smb.conf there should be the settings for the shared folders.  Add to each folder the following: 'guest ok = yes' and 'guest only = yes'.  Under the Authentication section, change 'security = ' to 'security = share'.  Then under Global Settings change 'workgroup' to whatever the name of the Windows workgroup is.  Save that file and restart samba with 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<iDivine> NET||abuse, Can you explain that in 'Newb' Forum.
<mad_max02> DAMN
<mad_max02> my ubuntu just crashed like mad
<prasanna> hey can someone explain why my keyboard keys are weird??
<Skullmonkey> I installed wine and it (my comp) freezes up anytime i try to do anything with wine. Any help?
<ConstyXIV> anyone have a good suggestion for a UI font to replace bitstream?
<WhiteNerd> My server machine keeps stopping at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)     [OK]     Any help?
<mneptok> prasanna: mix-up at your pharmacy?
<LjL> Ashfire908: they don't know how to handle a split that lasts 35 minutes, no
<prasanna> when i try to do a question mark i get this, É
<xxx> Hi, do you now a program like a "Sony Vegas"?
<gangadjinn> anyone using newzbin, and have a good idea to a client I may use for that purpose??
<mneptok> gangadjinn: Usenet?
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Do you have the correct keymap loaded?
<gangadjinn> mneptok, yeag
<lanlost> I need to install nvidia-settings but when I apt-get install nvidia-settings it says it has to remove nvidia-glx-legacy. How do I install both of them together?
<WhiteNerd> My server machine keeps stopping at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)     [OK]     Any help?
<gangadjinn> yeah*''''''''''''''''''''
<NET||abuse> iDivine, ps aux is a nice console command for listing out every last process running on your machine, piping it ( using the | symbol) to the grep command filters out(often called grepping out) all the output from the ps command and only displays lines containing the word "update"
<prasanna> i have the default loaded
<mneptok> gangadjinn: sudo apt-get install pan
<danand___> c0mp13371331337 - err is that secure??
<prasanna> how do i check and or change that odd-rationale
<gangadjinn> oki... thanks
<Skullmonkey> I installed wine and it (my comp) freezes up anytime i try to do anything with wine. Any help?
<WhiteNerd> My server machine keeps stopping at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)     [OK]     Any help?
<noodles12> noodles
<NB2000> lanhost -d will download only.  Would that get you by the dependencies?
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: The first place I would look is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> iDivine, you then get the pid which is normally listed over the left as a series of numbers between 4 and 7 digits long(maybe more than 7 if i'm mistaken) the running the kill -9 command will forcefully kill that process
<lanlost> no one has ever had a problem with apt-get removing packages that don't need to be removed?
<iDivine> NET||abuse, So what are the EXACT commands I should run, in Terminal?.....
<WhiteNerd> My server machine keeps stopping at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)     [OK]     Any help?
<mneptok> !repeat > WhiteNerd
<prasanna> odd-rationale, im there
<prasanna> what should i be looking for
<Odd-rationale> WhiteNerd: Can you switch terminals? ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<prasanna> Section "InputDevice"
<prasanna> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<prasanna> 	Driver		"kbd"
<prasanna> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<prasanna> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<prasanna> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"ca"
<c0mp13371331337> danand___: Depending on the scenario.  I have it set up like that for our tiny, 4-computer network behind a standard Belkin consumer firewall/router.  So for my purposes, it allows me to share files to anyone on the network, but not to the web.
<prasanna> is that normalÉ
<NET||abuse> iDivine, just run "ps aux | grep update" then get the pid number on the line which represents the update manager process, then run "sudo kill -9 [pid
<PriceChild> !paste | prasanna
<ubotu> prasanna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WhiteNerd> Thanks Odd-ratio, it worked :)
<Skullmonkey> I installed wine and it (my comp) freezes up anytime i try to do anything with wine. Any help?
<NET||abuse> where [pid] is the number you previously noted from the ps aux command.
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Do you want the "ca" keybaord layout? or "us"?
<prasanna> us
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: what are your pc's specs?
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Then change ca to us and restart X.
<runst8> I wouldn't be able to live without linux...
<prasanna> ok
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: I have trouble w/ WINE on an older pc I use for overnight downloading
<mneptok> prasanna: you'll also have to change the GNOME keyboard setting
<prasanna> ok
<NET||abuse> runst8, you have some messed up life necessity priorities dude
<mneptok> prasanna: you'll be prompted when GDM restarts
<prasanna> ok perfect
<prasanna> now when i try and save the file (after i changed it to us) it wont let me
<iDivine> NET||abuse, Bout the PID #. Theres a series of numbers on that one Line. How can I  tell?
<Odd-rationale> pras
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Did you edit as root?
<prasanna> i assume its permission related
<dumasymptote> guys im having problems with my wireless card Im using an atheros wireless card and the restricted driver is installed but not in use for some reason ive checked the forums but i cant find a way to connect (im using gutsy 64bit)
<biabia> it seems like you would expect wine to be bad, by default
<prasanna> how would i do that odd
<billenium> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CTrain> CTrain: SkullMonkey: what are the specs of your PC? I have trouble w/ WINE on an older pc I use for overnight downloading
<billenium> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<runst8> NET||abuse: I guess it's just a good thing linux exists, or else I might be in a sad predicament
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Try gksu gedit /tec/X11/xorg.conf
<prasanna> open it through terminal?
<luisa> Anyone know where the gnome-terminal profiles are stored?
<prasanna> k
<danand___> c0mp13371331337 - ok
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: I have trouble w/ WINE on an older pc I use for overnight downloading
<CTrain> there we go
<CTrain> :)
<FFForever> how come when i load the live cd gnome's menu only loads about 80% of the screen width (if that) everythign else seems to work.....
<NB2000> LAMP is good.
<NET||abuse> iDivine, run just "ps au" and you'll see a much shorter list of processes,, this will also keep the headers in view, you should see which column the PID is listed under
<Skullmonkey> CTran: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?product=426795&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dest_page=product&docname=c00193732
<NET||abuse> iDivine, but this would usually be the second column
<WhiteNerd> I have 2 CD drives in my computer, what command do I use to read from at least one of them
<dumasymptote> guys im having problems with my wireless card Im using an atheros wireless card and the restricted driver is installed but not in use for some reason ive checked the forums but i cant find a way to connect (im using gutsy 64bit)can anyone help?
<`Zigo[s]ity> Dr_willis: Woo, I can get into the shared folders on my windows box now, thanks! Is there any way to disable the password prompt entirely though now? Right now It's still asking me for a password.
<NB2000> sudo mount /media/cdrom
<flowOver> LAMP isn't a program.  it's a stack of programs working together... and i can't configure it too work :(
<NB2000> flowOver what part isnt working?
<danand___> iDivine - if you know the exact name of the program you want the pid of you can type pidof program_name in a terminal to get it
<prasanna> bhmmmm when i open it usin that command odd, the document is blankt
<prasanna> *blank
<Skullmonkey> Get it CTrain?
<iDivine> NET||abuse, Now the Process name is different from 'Updated blah blahblah'. It's more "Advanced". How can I tell. + Thanks for helping me.
<prasanna> when i manually browse there and open it, everything is there
<emma> flowOver :  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<iDivine> NET||abuse, Update*
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luisa> flowOver: is it in Gutsy? If so: http://nathanhoad.net/how-to-lamp-in-ubuntu-gutsy
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: gksu /gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> rrr
<luisa> flowOver: It worked perfectly for me, try it out :D
<mneptok> Odd-rationale: one more time ...
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: gksu gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mneptok> Odd-rationale: one more time ...
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: get what?
<prasanna> k
<mneptok> there we go!
<Skullmonkey> CTrain: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?product=426795&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dest_page=product&docname=c00193732
<Odd-rationale> mneptok: lol
<eifzon> How do I set my language in fluxbox?
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: thee we go
<Pelo> good evening folks
<prasanna> now i can use that same command if i need to edit anything else right?
<prasanna> i should remember that one
<Jalazmi> hi.. there are ubuntu store on London ..?
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: gksu gedit /file
<flowOver> ooops sorry.  i went to get coffee after last message.  last night i was trying to install every part individually and no one would help
<whileimhere> Hi there I am trying to use Deluge on Ubuntu. I cant seem to get it to accept the tcp and udp ports I have opened up
<prasanna> learn somethin new everyday ;)
<flowOver> i'll try  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<prasanna> thanks gonna restart X
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: then it probably isn't the same problem as my older PC has, mine is a 10 year old Pentium III 800 mhz 256mb of ram
<lanlost> no one has ever had a problem with apt-get removing packages that don't need to be removed?
<CTrain> SkullMonkey: sorry, guess it is something else :(
<lanlost> ack sorry
<lanlost> I need to install nvidia-settings but when I apt-get install nvidia-settings it says it has to remove nvidia-glx-legacy. How do I install both of them together?
<flowOver> i got apache2 and mysql installed last night.  i think php5 too.  i'm not confident i did it right and mysql isn't loading.  i have some webmin program i've never seen also
<Pelo> Jalazmi, not sure what you mean,  ubuntu is free you can download it from the website,  I thnk you can also order ubuntu merchandise from the site , not sure if they have a walking store
<whileimhere> How can I make sure that their is no firewall running on here?/
<flowOver> i've always used xampp on windows
<Skullmonkey> my friend thinks its the vid card but i cant seem to find the driver for ubuntu
<Pelo> lanlost, reinstallr legacy afterward
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere: sudo iptables -L
<cnStarz> i need help getting xubuntu to work with my tv :(
<lanlost> pelo
<lanlost> what?
<lanlost> if I install legacy after nvidia-setings
<Pelo> !tvout > cnStarz
<Jalazmi> Pelo .. okey thank 2 u :)
<WhiteNerd> NB2000: When I use sudo mount /media/cdrom I get the following "caseys is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" What do I do now?
<lanlost> then it removes nvidia-settings when i install legacy
<Pelo> lanlost, I don't know then
<lanlost> it doesn't matter which order I do it
<lanlost> theres no way to force it?
<cnStarz> thanks pelo
<Pelo> !enter | lanlost
<ubotu> lanlost: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NB2000> WhiteNerd do you have another account with sudo access?
<whileimhere> RoAkSoAx: What am I looking for?
<lanlost> thanks for acknowledging the problem
<flowOver> lanlost i had that problem on a dapper rc when i tried ubuntu last
<luisa> Anyone know where gnome-terminal profiles are stored at?
<yo_> flame?
<flowOver> i never solved it though ... sorry.  though it is identical if that's worth anything
<lanlost> uboutu I didn't mean to do that
<lanlost> sorry
<Pelo> luisa, possibly in /home/user/.gnome2 somewhere
<NET||abuse> iDivine, did you get that sorted?
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere what does it show?
<yo_> flame?
<Odd-rationale> !sorry | lanlost
<ubotu> lanlost: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<iDivine> NET||abuse,  Not yet =\
<Skullmonkey> I installed wine and it (my comp) freezes up anytime i try to do anything with wine. Any help?
<whileimhere> Pages of stuff
<eifzon> How do I set my language in fluxbox?
<squarebracket> if i want to search through a number of files for a certain pattern, what's the right way of doing it?
<RoAkSoAx> lanlost: have you tried to do: apt-get -f install pkg1 pkg2
<Pelo> eifzon, you'd have to ask ppl in #fluxbox
<NET||abuse> iDivine, ok, paste the output from your console into http://www.pastebin.org and put the url that your paste generates into the channel here.. yeh?
<Digi> I would like to just add that after using this os for three days I uninstalled windows all together :)
<ere4si> Skullmonkey, try asking in #winehq
<Skullmonkey> will do thx
<ManUnderground> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 and crashed, when I restarted I got a grub error 2 at stage 1.5 any idea how to fix this or what it even means?
<c0mp13371331337> squarebracket: ls -a | grep pattern
<iDivine> NET||abuse,  I think I got it, Hold on ;)
<NET||abuse> ok
<WhiteNerd> NB200: No I don't
<Pelo> ManUnderground, hold on , let me check what the error msg is
<c0mp13371331337> squarebracket: assuming you're already in the directory you want to search the contents of.
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Work?
<Wiredtape> what to do if i forgot my username, but remember my password for login screen at startup.. :-\
<squarebracket> c0mp13371331337: no, i want to search the actual text in the files
<squarebracket> i was thinking something like find | cat | grep
<NET||abuse> iDivine, get it? Me need to go sleep! :P
<prasanna> perfectly
<prasanna> ???#$@%^$& :D all normal!
<Pelo> ManUnderground, this is what the error msg means,  no idea how to fix it however  2 : Bad file or directory type
<Pelo>     This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<prasanna> love ya!
<VartanS> I'm quite disappointed. :( I installed Ubuntu from the alternative CD on my external hard drive (hooked up via FireWire) and now I can't boot up to that partition on the ext..
<WhiteNerd> NB2000: I have read-only access. Is that good enough to copy files off it?
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Good for you!
<ManUnderground> Pelo:  thanks
<prasanna> new to ubuntu, finally got rid of windows
<whileimhere> So how can I permanently get rid of any ubuntu firewall
<ManUnderground> anyone have any experience with this grub error?
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: Proud of you/
<flowOver> whileimhere: install windows ;)
<Pelo> VartanS, I'm guessing you installed the grub boot menu on your internal drive,  boot regular and seewhat happens
<flowOver> why would you want to get rid of the firewall?
<prasanna> i do miss a few apps though, like adobe pro. being a student, most of my notes posted by professor are in pdfs
<WorkingOnWis1> how can I see thumbnails of pics when I browse for files, like when I am uploading pics to myspace or facebook?
<whileimhere> LOL :)
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere what does that command show?
<whileimhere> Not an optimal solution
<mneptok> flowOver: a number of reasons
<iDivine> NET||abuse, It worked Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> prasanna: evince doesn't suit you?
<NET||abuse> iDivine, ok awsome.. now i go to sleep
<NET||abuse> Goodnight channel
<whileimhere> Roaksoax it lists about 3 pages of stuff none of which I am sorry to say I understand
<mneptok> whileimhere: did you ever configure iptables?
<VartanS> Pelo: on my internal? I selected yes in the installation - didn't see anywhere where I could configure it to install on the internal. Also, will this cause problems with Vista?
<Odd-rationale> NET||abuse: Bye!
<prasanna> never tried that
<WhiteNerd> NB2000: Nevermind I got it, THANKS!!!!!
<NET||abuse> Odd-rationale, i'll be back to harass you another night!! :P
<h4p0> hi guys!...I've a very strange problem with my systray
<NB2000> WhiteNerd How? :)
<prasanna> can i edit pdfs? add text ?
<iDivine> NET||abuse, WAIT.
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere: paste the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Wiredtape> what to do if i forgot my username, but remember my password for login screen at startup.. :-\ anyone?
<yo_> so quick question.. i was running ubuntu from livecd.. installed the packages for the broadcom controllers so i could connect to the internet, got to myspace and everything.. tried to install the package for xchat and it froze..
<tim167> how can i play a DVD movie ? Totem says i need some plugin, i have dvdplay0 installed, what else do i need ? thanks
<yo_> what do i do?
<NET||abuse> iDivine, awswww.... i was || this close to falling asleep
<whileimhere> I have firestarter installed but according to the program it is off
<NB2000> WhiteNerd I was trying to figure out how to give a user sudo rights when no sudo rights accounts exist. :)
<prasanna> from what i see, it seems like a pdf viewer
<storm-zen> prasanna: No, you can read PDFs.  However... you can export PDFs from OpenOffice.
<mneptok> whileimhere: then there are no active firewall rules and nothing needs to be done.
<WhiteNerd> NB2000: I just used mount (took off the sudo) and it mounted the CD. I LS ed to it and the files are there.
<Flannel> Wiredtape: reboot into the recovery console, and cat /etc/passwd
<iDivine> NET||abuse, SO SORRY. But now part of the Update manager wont close the 'Applying Changes' part.
 * NET||abuse loves selective narcolepcy :)
<Odd-rationale> anyways, gtg!
<Wiredtape> Flannel, thanks :)
<Pelo> VartanS, I don't know about the vista bit ,  I can tell you that when you isntall ubuntu, you should try and have the drive you install on set as boot drive in the bios or else specify a different drive to install the boot menu on when you get to that step,  otherwise you have grub spread over two hdd
<NB2000> WhiteNerd I guess that would work.  I figured it need sudo power.
<Flannel> Wiredtape: It'll be in the first column of that file
<whileimhere> okay I cant figure out why it shows my port closed with the Deluge program
<prasanna> who would i go on about doing that? when i open the pdf in openoffice it comes up as all text
<NET||abuse> iDivine, do "ps aux | grep apt" and paste the console output into that pastebin?
<prasanna> *how
<mneptok> whileimhere: because you didn't forward ports through your router?
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere: try doing this: sudo iptables -F
<frost0> can someone please help me with hamachi?
<frost0> i'm really struggling.
<flowOver> after running  'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'  how can i get a panel that will allow me to manage it.  like i would in xampp in windows
<frost0> its installed, but i'm lost :)
<frost0> I also have quamachi installed for a gui.
<whileimhere> Roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57402/
<alanhaggai> Hi. I was trying to install libgstreamer0.10-dev, but when I try apt-get it is saying: libgstreamer0.10-dev set to manual installed. Why is it so?
<whileimhere> I forwarded my port with tcp and udp on my router
<mneptok> whileimhere: what port?
<ICM> I'll keep this short. I can't get Ubuntu 7.10 installed. I have an emachines monitor hooked up to the onboard Nvidia 6150LE. This computer also doesn't have a newtork set up (wireless). The resolution is at 800x600 and can go no higher
<ICM> the 'install' box exceeds 800x600.
<mneptok> whileimhere: and to what IP address? and what IP address does the machine currently have?
<storm-zen> prasanna: You'd have to import it into a text file.  This might be another option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PDFedit .
 * Pelo is trying to remove wine completely cause someting is terribly wrong with his install, it is getting messy
<mneptok> ICM: use the alternate install CD
<storm-zen> I don't know anything about PDFedit... I think it's pretty new...
<yo_> so quick question.. i was running ubuntu from livecd.. installed the packages for the broadcom controllers so i could connect to the internet, got to myspace and everything.. tried to install the package for xchat and it froze..
<yo_> so quick question.. i was running ubuntu from livecd.. installed the packages for the broadcom controllers so i could connect to the internet, got to myspace and everything.. tried to install the package for xchat and it froze..
<yo_> what do i do?
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere: wow you have  alot of rules: if you want to flush your iptables or firewall use: sudo iptables -F and that will leave you without firewall
<iDivine> NET||abuse, http://pastebin.com/m4fea35a9
<mneptok> yo_: you can start by not repeating ;)
<whileimhere> Oka
<yo_> lmao
<ICM> mneptok: is there.. any other way.. and doesn't the alternate install CD require an internet connection?
<NET||abuse> second test to run, do "top" in the console
<Wiredtape> Flannel, thanks, it worked :)
<cdsmithus> ICM: I ran into that.  But I just guessed at what was at the bottom of the box, until I got it right.  Hope you have better luck.  It was a frustrating 3 hours.
<yo_> does it have something to do with my RAM?
<yo_> i only have 512
<whileimhere> Will that leave me open to anything?
<NET||abuse> see if anything is runing high cpu cycles , or if you have alot of % listed beside wa:
<WhiteNerd> NB2000: Do you know how to unmount a CD?
<yo_> and i know running from live cd takes up like 350k
<mneptok> ICM: you just need to download an .iso image and burn it
<frost0> anyone at all use hamachi?
<NB2000> WhiteNerd umount instead of mount
<RoAkSoAx> whileimhere: flushing iptables will leave you a system without firewall... and open to anything
<flowOver> yo_: i was using the live installer and it kept freezing as well.  i couldn't pinpoint it so i got the alternative instead
<WhiteNerd> NB2000: Expected it to be unmount but it worked.
<NB2000> WhiteNerd depending on your version, you might try the "eject" command.
<Pelo> yo_,  probably has to do with your ram,  when you run the live cd you are infact running the entier os from your RAM  you donT' have that much space to play around
<flowOver> i'll never use the live installer again i think
<whileimhere> I did that and still get this on the port test "TCP port 24500 closed on 71.116.40.33"
<yo_> yeah.. but i don't have stuff to backup my hd
<yo_> so i can't install
<`Zigo[s]ity> yo_: Try installing the operating system first before you go installing everything, guaranteed it will solve your problem ;D.
<mneptok> whileimhere: what port?
<mneptok> whileimhere: and to what IP address? and what IP address does the machine currently have?
<whileimhere> I dont know
<yo_> can i use an SDcard as ram in ubuntu?
<whileimhere> LOL this whole thing is confusing
<mneptok> whileimhere: then that's the problem ;)
<NET||abuse> iDivine, so how's it look?
<flowOver> yo_: you can use it as swap
<yo_> swap?
<iDivine> NET||abuse,  Don't understand.
<whileimhere> I know I went into the DSL modem and changed my password and then added 24500 as TCP and UDP forwarding and then turned them on.
<flowOver> format it as linux swap.  its parallel with virtual memory in windows
<whileimhere> Im trying to use deluge to download a romset and of course it is slow because it thinks I am firewalled.
<NET||abuse> iDivine, on console, just type in "top" and hit enter, you get a listing of the processes with top cpu usage
<flowOver> ubuntu will detect the swap partition and use it.  theoritically
<yo_> it didn't do that tho
<NET||abuse> what's the process that hanging up there pretty high
<prasanna> yea, tried that, doens't seem as versatile as adobe
<mneptok> whileimhere: what IP address did you forward to?
<prasanna> might try crossover office
<flowOver> did you format the sdcard as swap?
<mneptok> whileimhere: and what IP address does your machine have?
<yo_> how do i do that?
<iDivine> NET||abuse,  I see synaptic, Would that be a update manager?
<flowOver> gparted
<whileimhere> 192.168.1.46
<NET||abuse> iDivine, for the moment i'd just do "sudo kill -9 6019" yeh, synaptic is update manager
<icesword> prasanna, eioffice
<yo_> what do i do with gparted?
<yo_> where do i find it in linux?
<prasanna> wats taht?
<Pelo> yo_,  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<NET||abuse> iDivine, then on console do "sudo apt-get -f"
<icesword> prasanna, www.eioffice.com
<iDivine> NET||abuse, whats 6019? - What Process.
<prasanna> ok, give me sec
<yo_> also
<frost0> jrib, you familiar with hamachi
<NET||abuse> iDivine, it's those forked processes from synaptic
<yo_> how do i connect to this chat with pidgin?
<flowOver> yo_: apt-get?
<aum_2008> สวัสดีครับ
<frost0> jrib, ?
<flowOver> it's on the live cd even
<mneptok> whileimhere: that's your current IP address? and you forwarded to it? and you told Deluge to use those ports?
<NET||abuse> iDivine, just kill them, apt is as tough as old boots, just run "sudo apt-get -f" afterward on the console, and it'll fix all your problems
<yo_> how do i run this chat room from pidgin? i couldn't figure it out
<prasanna> its all chinese icesword
<yo_> that would save me from having to do xchat
<whileimhere> As far as I can tell yes.
<prasanna> nvm
<prasanna> :D
<prasanna> lol
<Pelo> yo_,  this channel is #ubuntu on the freenode network
<puff> I upgraded to gutsy a few weeks back, lately it's seemed to take longer and longer for gnome to start up.
<yo_> well i know that lol
<`Zigo[s]ity> yo_: go to add account, set up an irc accoun
<yo_> im here aren't i?
<`Zigo[s]ity> t*
<flowOver> after installing ' sudo tasksel install lamp-server' how do i manage it and use it?  last night i've already installed apache2, mysql5, php5 and webmin, but i can't configure it all.  after installing lamp with  taskell, i can't figure out what to do now?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i made a bad error.  i clicked through the partition manager.  i shut the system down upon realizing my error.  i need to restore the old partition table.  what tool do i need to use?
<yo_> where do i put #ubuntu?
<iDivine> NET||abuse, E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flowOver> i think it's a big rats nest now
<prasanna> eioffice, does this have a pdf editor as well?
<`Zigo[s]ity>  You do /j #ubuntu after you've connected
<whileimhere> any ideas?
<yo_> k
<NB2000> flowOver Depends what you want to do with it.  What I use a "LAMP" server for is a database driven CMS website.  Content Management System.
<prasanna> not a pdf exporter, but one that lets you add/edit text on an already created pdf document?
<NET||abuse> puff, yeh, i've got a long startup after the login dialog.. but i run avant-window-navigator/manager (can never remember what the real name is) and compiz and screenlets and rhythmbox and liferea and tomboy and xchat and firefox and beagled and ......... well you get the picture
<flowOver> i'm a web developer.  i need a home platform
<yo_> k brb
<Housefly7k> yo_: after you add account, you click on Join chat in the main menu and type the name of the channel
<flowOver> my brother tossed me ubuntu gutsy, but only the desktop edition
<NB2000> flowOver You've got a great start.
<icesword> prasanna, on that page,you see "english",just click on it
<flowOver> thank you.  i've been doing it for a few years now though.  never configured my own stack though.  on windows i've always just used xampp
<cnstarz> i need help configuring xorg.conf
<prasanna> no i got that, i'm looking at the features page
<NB2000> flowOver one more tool that might come in handy is phpmyadmin.
<NET||abuse> iDivine, you have to kill the synaptic instances first
<NET||abuse> so di you do "sudo kill -9 6019" yet?
<Flannel> !lamp > flowOver
<NET||abuse> iDivine, if you did already, then also "sudo kill -9 6025" then try "sudo apt-get -f"
<flowOver> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NB2000> flowOver web based access to your mysql databases and setting up access.
<prasanna> doesn't say specifically if it'll allow me to edit already created pdfs
<flowOver> hmmm those guides are useless though
<rilo> I have a feeling flowOver knows about phpmyadmin :P
<iDivine> NET||abuse, Ha thanks.
<Flannel> flowOver: No they're not.  They walk you through the entire setup process.
<NET||abuse> iDivine, all done? :)
<mneptok> flowOver: if you are going to administer a LAMP installation, you should really know how the config files work.
<Flannel> flowOver: Also, if you really are against setting it up, grab the server CD.  It'll do it for you.
<iDivine> NET||abuse, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<NET||abuse> well just run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mneptok> flowOver: a server admin that needs a GUI is kinda like a surgeon that needs "cut along dotted line" hints ;)
<homerthemighty> anybody know the chat room for drupal
<ZephyrShaun> Need suggestion for mysql gui/browser for ubuntu - something like TOAD or SQLyog....
<Pelo> homerthemighty, try #drupal
<NB2000> Flannel Good point.  One click and go from the server CD.
<homerthemighty> thanks
<Flannel> ZephyrShaun: mysql-admin?
<flowOver> Flannel: lol yeah i'm about this close too doing that
<NET||abuse> iDivine, all that does is take the downloaded and incomplete installs of the packages or updates you were trying to apply and makes sure they get done
<frost0> Pelo, any experience with hamachi (virtual private network)?
<flowOver> mneptok: i'm not exactly a server admin ;)  i'm just a lowly php developer
<iDivine> NET||abuse,  Cool, Thanks a lot.
<ZephyrShaun> thaks flannel, i'll check it out
<Pelo> frost0, none whatsoever
<Flannel> flowOver: just using tasksel to select the lamp stack is the same.  (Which is what that 'useless' page tells you to do)
<frost0> Pelo, thx anyway :)
<flowOver> i used taskell
<homerthemighty> no it didn't work
<NET||abuse> iDivine, the --configure -a is equivalent to "--configure --pending" switches you might see elsewhere
<flowOver> the apache2 i installed wiht other instructions is still installed and not doing php
<flowOver> so i'm following the starting over
<mneptok> flowOver: you need to enable mod_php in httpd.conf
 * flowOver blinks
<NET||abuse> iDivine, ok, i'll say goodnight now,, i need to roll over and die :)
<iDivine> NET||abuse, Lol. ;)
 * NET||abuse ..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ICM> Well I gave up on installing Gnome.
<ICM> Or rather, Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> irc in bed is just insomnia's way of offering a gateway drug
<icmp> How can I make nautilus always "View as List" ?
<andrew222> hi, i have a wierd network issue. i have a server w/ ubuntu 7.10 server edition. stores music and other data on it. well, after streaming music or videos from it for, the network seems to slow considerably down. i can ssh into it but it will take a long time
<NET||abuse> ok, really gotta go.. good night all
<nettow0822_> I have a PIII laptop....I can't get it to boot off the cd or dvd....I have set the dvd drive to boot before the hard drive
<Pelo> NET||abuse, for the love of god , tell me you are not sitting up in your bed with your laptop on your knees
<andrew222> and if i'm already sshed into while it slowed down it's slow to browse
<oyvind> hello, i'm trying to install avant-window-navigator, but when i try to install i get an error saying that some packages have unmet dependecies
<andrew222> any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Flannel> mneptok: Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf
<crush_groove> bbl
<andrew222> i had samba installed before and thought it might be the problem so i installed nfs and removed samba
<runlevel> is there any good documentation for UPSTART?
<andrew222> aparantly it is still occuring
<ZephyrShaun> icmp: Edit -> Preferences -> Default View... Veiw new folders using: List View
<Fingel> I read a blog post the other day about new technologies replacing old technologies replacing old ones. Like stubleupon to webrings. One of them was that twitter was the new IRC. I nearly had an aneurysm.
<andrew222> the network on other computers at home is fine
<andrew222> its only the server that is the problem
<andrew222> any ideas?
<Pelo> Fingel, I get the same reaction everyting I hear that "Pink (or orange or blue or fushia) is the new black
<cottima> hello, is there a small boot cd for reading an Ubunut install iso file over a network or on another partition?
<oyvind> hello, i'm trying to install avant-window-navigator, but when i try to install i get an error saying that some packages have unmet dependencies. awn-core-applets-bzr: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<kiru> i have a question concerning real life
<NB2000> Hmm.
<kiru> how can i become a successful womenizer?
<Pelo> kiru, wrong channel, none of us have a life
<tgm4883_laptop> real life is a myth
<daedalus2> I have a life......I think!
<kiru> actually i am a fat nerd sitting 20 hours per day in front of the monitor
<Fingel> cottima: check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<NB2000> daedalus2 Where did you get it?  Do they have anymore???
<tgm4883_laptop> daedalus2, not possible, you must be thinking of secondlife
<daedalus2> < 50 yo geek....
<kiru> so... should i cancel all computer science stuff and go for real life?
<Pelo> kiru, join a gym that will solve 4 of your problems
<mneptok> kiru: you could try getting banned from this channel. that will save some time. and you're well on your way.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<arakthor> anyone familiar with laptop acpi settings here?
<daedalus2> < has a life a gf and a wife....
<Nickname> What would I have to do to make my server into a music server for my lan that my regular computer could stram from?
<daedalus2> oh yeah and a computer!
<Pelo> daedalus2,  do I know you from  #thestone on dalnet ?
<kiru> mneptok: what about committing suicide? is it a solution to this virtual world and no women life?
<daedalus2> nope
<daedalus2> no one knows me....I'm a myth
<Pelo> kiru, way off topic and pass funny into disturbing and creepy
<kiru> previously, i graduated in computer science
<kiru> Pelo: i am sorry
<PriceChild> !offtopic | daedalus2
<ubotu> daedalus2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kira> Wow, I suck...
<VartanS> Don't say that. :)
<Kira> I don't even know how to recursively look for a file form the shell.
<kiru> hey Kira, you match quite well to me
<daedalus2> thanx, I knew that
<Marou> I'm looking for the keymap Ubuntu uses for the Macbook Pro so I can put it in Debian, any ideas?
<kiru> are you also a nerd?
<Kira> *from
<Xploit> hello?
<Xploit> yey
<Xploit> wats up?
<LjL> !ot | kiru
<PriceChild> !offtopic | kiru
<ubotu> kiru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> kiru: just because you can't see the danger 2 feet in front of your face doesn't mean *it can't see you*
<Kira> kiru: not a ubuntu nerd anyway.
<VartanS> Am I the only one here using a real name? :P
<arakthor> While plugged in my laptop switches between 'on battery' and 'plugged in' power states at random intervals - anybody have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<tallis> hey wazzup
<LjL> !ot | NOTICE
<ubotu> NOTICE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !ot > VartanS
<Xploit> NIGGERS
<NB2000> Uncalled for.
<Kira> How do I look for a file recursively through the directories from the shell?
<prasanna> hey guys, i'm trying to install crossover office, but i'm getting this error
<prasanna> The '/home/prasanna' directory does not belong to you.
<prasanna> Point $HOME to your home directory and try again.
<arakthor> kira: rgrep ?
<PriceChild> Kira, locate ?
<NB2000> Nothing the bot couldn't handle.
<adorablepuppy> How do I broadcast a ssid from my usb wireless adapter
<danand___> Kira - or find command
<kiru> ok
<mneptok> Kira: ls -R /path/to/files | grep filename
<prasanna> is there something i should be typing?
<kiru> i will jump out of the window
<cottima> Wow!  Yeah!  Thank you, Fingel!  I knew somebody knew about this.  I have not had much install experience with Ubuntu, yet hopefully the text install is familiar like redhat or debian.  Too bad for a lazy like me, since it does not change to gui (according to the article).  Thanks again!
<danand___> kira - locate filename is easiest
<daedalus2> arak: laptop batteries don't stay 100% charged @ all times, even whilst plugged in. they charge and disharge @ all times.
<NB2000> adorablepuppy add essid to /etc/network/interfaces
<Kira> danand___,, the find command doesn't seem to recurse.
<runlevel> is there any good documentation for UPSTART?
<Starnestommy> prasanna: try sudo chown prasanna:prasanna ~
<PriceChild> runlevel, upstart.ubuntu.com
<LjL> Kira: yes it does. try just typing "find" (use ctrl+c to stop it)
<NB2000> And likely some other stuff.
<Flannel> cottima: It's just like debian's installer.  It's just as easy as the GUI Ubuntu installer, asks the same questions, etc.  You just use a keyboard to make menu selections intsead of a mouse
<arakthor> daedalus2: that's not really what I'm concerned with; the switch between on power / on battery disrupts my wireless connection and flickers the screen between brightnesses. I wish to disabled it
<runlevel> PriceChild, there is no working documentation. its just a tiny amount of info on the daemon service
<danand___> Kira - find is a bit complex for my liking - does locate not work?
<arakthor> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adorablepuppy> NB2000: Will I have to use the wireless card exclusively as a broadcasting card or will I still be able to get through to the router?
<Flannel> runlevel: try #upstart
<VartanS> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prasanna> perfect
<prasanna> thanks starnestommy
<prasanna> appreciate it
<cottima> Sounds great Flannel.
<VartanS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NB2000> adorablepuppy Good question.  I've only seen uses as the PC's main NIC or as a wireless router in master mode.
<sn00zer> i enabled xdmcp awhile back and now want to disable it, i changed the gdm.conf file, but iptables still has the port open, how do i close it?
<Flannel> sn00zer: did you restart X?
<NB2000> If you have a atheros chipset based wireless there is a nice tutorial
<sn00zer> Flannel, yes
<Front187> Can anyone help me with a basic permissions problem?
<Dellbuntu5100> my volume is all the way up, speaker volume is all the way up. No sound.
<Dellbuntu5100> ;)
<adorablepuppy> Delbuntu5100: Multiple sound cards? Maybe an integreated one?
<illmortal> Hey guys.... how do i remove something and reinstall it using terminal?
<flowOver> Dellbuntu5100: alsa-mixer
<Pelo> Dellbuntu5100, type alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all the sliders are up and that nothing is muted
<PriceChild> illmortal, sudo apt-get install --reinstall name
<Dellbuntu5100> what do i do in alsa-mixer?
<danand___> illmortal - sudo apt-get --reinstall install pkgname
<illmortal> thanks
<Dellbuntu5100> ok
<Dellbuntu5100> brb:)
<illmortal> crap... im not able to install the file I need in order to change my screen resolution.
<Front187> I recieve the error:     sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied   -- my permissions are correct, but I discovered that my drives are being automatically mounted as read only.  Could this be the problem/how can I fix it?
<prasanna> anyone here running ubuntu hardy 8.04 (alpha)?
<prasanna> having trouble running wine, wondering if thats just expected, or if someone got it working
<Dellbuntu5100> how do i get to the terminal
<geoff_> hey i have bigdesktop working but im trying to set a resolution on 2048x768 however its not listed in Screen resolution Preferences, how can I fix this?
<shane2peru> does anyone know about the database in f-Spot?
<brady> What is the current status for sun-java on ppc? I found the keyword icedtea, but could not find it in the documentation/wiki.
<fabio> xorg.conf
<flowOver> okay i've uninstalled everything that page says to.. then typed  sudo tasksel install lamp-server.  what now?  where is my server's root?
<Front187> geoff, you have to manually edit /etc/xorg.conf
<fabio> dpkg-reconfigure
<shane2peru> I restored my photos.db file and the pictures didn't come back after changing my username
<Dellbuntu5100> got it. nothing is muted
<shane2peru> I'm assuming the user name is hard coded into the database.
<geoff_> Front187, i thought of that but not even the current resolution is listed there so I dont kno where to add this new one
<Dellbuntu5100> wait, let me double check
<nickrud> flowOver: /var/www
<mneptok> geoff_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> Front187: that reconfigure will work, and saves hand editing :)
<fabio> geoff_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right :)
<geoff_> Front187, the current res is 2560x1024 but its not listed in xorg.conf
<illmortal> can someone help me... im tryin to install a file i need for PS3 to have HD resolution
<flowOver> thnx
<geoff_> fabio, if i do that I wont lose bigdesktop settings?
<Front187> mneptok: I didn't know if the reconfigure GUI would list resolutions that high
<shane2peru> fspot database, when you change usernames, and restore the database file my pictures don't show up, any ideas on fixing this?
<Front187> I recieve the error:     sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied   -- my permissions are correct, but I discovered that my drives are being automatically mounted as read only.  Could this be the problem/how can I fix it?
<mneptok> Front187: look at your fstab
<voodoo-chile> hi
<fabio> try it, i'm onlly running at 1024x768
<geoff_> fabio, i want bigdesktop though and i have it working
<Front187> where is fstab located?
<Kira> How do I make an ethernet interface take on a set of tcp/ip settings if and only if it can't find a dhcp service?
<geoff_> fabio, the only problem is resolution is too high
<nickrud> shane2peru: only a guess, but I'm willing to be that the database holds full path names, and your old home dir doesn't exist anymore
<NB2000> Front187 /etc/fstab
<Front187> found it
<Front187> thanks
<shane2peru> nickrud, I'm about 90% sure that is what happened, any ideas on fixing the database?
<Kira> (i.e. set to specific ip, gateway, netmask, and dns when a dhcp service cannot be located on the network)
<shane2peru> nickrud, when I click on where the picture is and get the properties of it, it shows the old username.
<nickrud> shane2peru: it's an sqlite database, you should be able to use some sqlite tools to modify. I've never used sqlite myself though
<fabio> noauto in /etc/fstab will prevent it to be mounted
<Front187> mneptok:  I assume the permissions are listed under options?
<shane2peru> nickrud, I know nothing of sqlite database
<voodoo-chile> im trying to copy a pk3 file it works at the desktop when i copy the file to a place with sudo the file doesnt work. the files icon is not a box bur a white sheet and a red sign at the corner what should i do
 * Pelo fixed his wine and his progecad Smart!
<Front187> My filesystem in fstab:  UUID=ae6eade5-30fe-44c4-b4f6-1174f0f2aad1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jexmex> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ububegin> i installed eclipse via synaptic package manager... does anyone know where can i find all the locations in the file system where the file is located.
<Pelo> voodoo-chile, sudo cp /path/source/flie  /path/destination/file
<Front187> Ubube, you can just use " find / eclipse"
<Front187> It would probably install to your bin though
<shane2peru> nickrud, do you know if it is a sqlite database for sure?
<voodoo-chile> Pelo,  thats what i use
<LunarOrca> hi
<mneptok> Front187: your filesystem has errors. it's being mounted ro because of them.
<Flannel> Ububegin: With synaptic, view the details regarding the package (and the subpackages), and you'll see litss of all the files it contains
<Pelo> voodoo-chile, sudo chmod 755 /path/filename  , then try copying again
<mneptok> Front187: you'll want to run fsck.ext3 against that drive/partition(s) ASAP.
<nickrud> shane2peru: yes.  if you do   file ~/.gnome2/f-spot/photo.db , it'll tell you
<Front187> Thanks, if it returns no errors can I manually edit the fstab?
<panfist> how can i perform a command from the terminal on all of the files of a certain type in a folder? i've tried something like " ls *.rar|unrar-free " but i think i'm doing something wrong...
<nickrud> shane2peru: make that photos.db , typo
<shane2peru> nickrud, ahhh, ok, I will have to give that command a try, new one for me
<jramsey> !joomla
<ubotu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<shane2peru> nickrud, no problem
<Front187> panfist, what command exactly are you trying to run?
<shane2peru> nickrud, thanks
<panfist> front187 unrar-free x (extract files and preserve paths)
<storm-zen> unrar-free ?  Is that like unrar?
<panfist> storm-zen yeah
<panfist> storm-zen unrestricted i think
<shane2peru> anyone know how to fix an sqlite database?  actually change some data in it?
<genius> Hello, please help. I can't find in compiz settings plugin, that makes all windows to float around the screen and allow to choose one of them.
<fabio> yes
<fabio> what the matter with it ?
<Pelo> genius, ask in #compiz-fusion
<Front187> panfist: I don't think you have to use ls,  unrar should recognize * as a wildcard
<fabio> i knonw taht plugin
<panfist> front187 i tried that and i just matched the first rar in the directory, not all of them
<Front187> try unrar-free x ./*extention
<Front187> hm
<fabio> ring plugin
<runlevel> do you have to ENABLE upstart in order to use it or is it in use already in GUTSY?
<storm-zen> fabio, No, I think scale.
<PriceChild> runlevel, already in gutsy
<Flannel> runlevel: Its been in use in one way or another since edgy (so yes)
<PriceChild> runlevel, partly at least
<fabio> ring switcher
<runlevel> no one is responding in #upstart
<shane2peru> any sqlite database people out there want to help me?
<runlevel> i just need to know how to add a deamon to be managed by upstart
<Flannel> runlevel: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ may be able to help
<runlevel> that site is useless
<runlevel> thanks tho
<panfist> front187 apparently it didnt even extract that one...it said Extracting from file.rar, skipping (all of the files in the archive), All OK, then it dumped me back at the command line without doing anything
<newb00b> http://www.pascoepopart.com/ go to competition wait for the images to load click vote on the pink baby on the left Its for a friends nephew (sorry for the spam, and no its not a virus or scam, feel free to google about the site / competition)
<ibkanat> I am having trouble and it looks like I need to do a kernel config to fix what do I type to get there?
<storm-zen> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<storm-zen> uh oh.  Are there issues with Gutsy?
<Pelo> ibkanat, I'm not gonna be able to help you on this but I think the other might need more details
<storm-zen> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> storm-zen, just get vmware-server on gusty it's in the repos,  if you want player you need to build it from source
<ibkanat> I am rmmod a b43 driver and ndiswrapper a bcmwl5 and it sort of works but no it looks like I need to disable the ssb in the kernel config
<fabio> sqlitebrowser - GUI editor for SQLite databases
<storm-zen> Pelo, no I was after server, thanks. :_
<storm-zen> *  :)
<fabio> perl sucks
 * Pelo throws fabio a LISP book 
<fabio> i got no lisp :P
<illmortal> can someone help me... im tryin to install a file i need for PS3 to have HD resolution
<Pelo> illmortal, how is this ubuntu related ?
<WhiteNerd> So my user (the only one) doesn't have root privileges with sudo any help?
<ibkanat> iPelo anyideas
<Flannel> Pelo: there is a PS3 ubuntu version
<illmortal> uh.. cuz i have ubuntu installed.
<Pelo> WhiteNerd, only the root user can give your user sudo priviledges
<Pelo> Flannel, ic
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: are you in the admin group? (type groups)
<klcompguy> is there really a ubuntu version for the ps3
<danand___> WhiteNerd - type groups in a terminal and check your user is part of the admin group
<storm-zen> Pelo: I must have misunderstood... don't see vmware in synaptic?
<Lectus> how do I add a folder to the PATH in ubuntu?
<illmortal> i need to install ps3pf-utils, because it stopped working
<ibkanat> How do I config the kernel in Ubuntu do I have to recompile it?
<Flannel> klcompguy, Pelo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<illmortal> so i need to remove ps3pf-utils and install it
<PriceChild> ibkanat, why do you think you need to do that?
<foso> guys, i really really really need help please, i accidentally disabled dbus then renenabled it with help from a techier friend, but now lots of things arent working, i manually turned it on, hal isnt working
<Pelo> storm-zen, enable the extra repositories,   from synatpic, check in the menus on top for repositories,  once you hve the dalog for them , check everthign on the first tab and  backport on the 3rd one
<fabio> make menuconfig to recompile the kernel
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: What am I looking for in there? I get casey adm dialout cdrom  floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin
<ibkanat> PriceChild trying to fix Broadcom driver issue was following a fix thread
<storm-zen> Pelo: Ahh, it's in backport, then, I guess.
<gkrules> whenever i try to install nvidia drivers...it says i need to close X...how do i do that?
<illmortal> im gonna restart ps3 brb
<kgx> hey. if i use grep, can i someone only *print* a group instead of the entire match?
<Pelo> Flannel,  I beleive you , but I don't know how to help illmortal in anycase , not if it is someting "special" to the ps3
<Pelo> storm-zen, no garranties but it probably is
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: you're not in admin.  Alright, reboot into recovery console, do `usermod -G admin -a casey` (assuming casey is your user), and make SURE you have capital G, and the -a as well.
<gkrules> can someone help me install the nvidia drivers?
<ibkanat> here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/182716
<Pelo> gkrules, did you try with the restricted drivers first ?  menu >ystem > admin> restreictred drivers
<danand___> foso - /etc/init.d/dbus restart might help you out
<gkrules> yes, it did not work
<puller> can someone help me with installing ubuntu: i get this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4405259#post4405259
<WhiteNerd> Flannel how do I boot into the recovery console? From the disk?
<ibkanat> Anyone have a bcm4311?
<Pelo> gkrules, ok  I'll gtive you a link to isntructions,  info on the binairy driver is further down the page
<foso> danand___ tried that already, thanks though, any other ideas?
<Teddy> ibkanat, is that wireless card?
<ibkanat> With Kubuntu 8.04
<Pelo> !nvidia > gkrules check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ibkanat> yes
<danand___> foso - /etc/init.d/dbus reload?
<luisa> Does anyone know how to move AWN to another position on the screen?
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: no, reboot, and at the GRUB prompt, choose the recovery console (you may have to hit escape after POST to get to the grub menu)
<Teddy> ibkanat, I used to have a laptop with that.
<ibkanat> Teddy yes
<yo_> i need the software packages to run my broadcom wireless card in ubuntu, where do i get them?
<gkrules> ok
<storm-zen> How does one get a listing of which packages are in which repos?
<gkrules> ok thanks
<ibkanat> Ndiswrapper worked before now ssb is messing it up
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: Okay hold on
<gkrules> ill give it a go
<foso> im afraid to do that as i dont know how to turn hal back on, and that controls my internet
<Pelo> luisa, try in gconf-editor under /apps/awn
<ibkanat> b43 wont work
<foso> danand___i think i already tried that too though
<yo_> where do i find the drivers for a broadcom wireless card for ubuntu?
<jexmex> puller, it looks like you need to find a bootable partion program and wipe drives completly and start over
<yo_> on amd64
<john>  aver
<ibkanat> yo_ try the hardware drivers
<puller> jexmex: can u suggest a good one?
<john> ya me cambie el nick
<yo_> im running from live cd
<Pelo> yo_,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> !es | john
<ubotu> john: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Teddy> ibkanat, sorry I'm not sure what to tell you. :\
<danand___> foso - reboot?
<john> creo que tambien me cambie de sala
<yo_> and im also using an sd card as ram =) lol
<jexmex> puller, its been  awhile since I used one, you will have to google it
<yo_> so i can have at least somethin
<foso> danand___ yeah multiple times
<jramsey> storm-zen, synaptic doesn't find the pkg ur looking for?
<ibkanat> where can I get help its fairly tech
<yo_> instead of a measly 512 mb to run ubuntu on lol
<danand___> foso - :(
<klcompguy> what does one do if the ubuntu installer failed to ask you for a root password which has resulted not being able to do certain tasks which requires root administrative previllages.
<puller> jexmex: i just tried oen and it didnt even load...
<mneptok> ibkanat: here?
<Flannel> !sudo | klcompguy
<ubotu> klcompguy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<LjL> !root > klcompguy    (klcompguy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: I typed the command correctly but it says "unkown group admin"
<storm-zen> jramsey: No.  ( But I was curious where this package is going to come from, too. )
<ibkanat> No one seems to have answers
<jramsey> storm-zen, what is the pkg?
<storm-zen> jramsey: vmware.
<storm-zen> *server
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: er... ok.  do this then: visudo, what is the last line in that file?
<Blazestorm> Trying to build a software Raid5 Array w/ mdadm but I get an error "Failed to Create /dev/md0" any ideas?
<danand___> foso - if you can't get help here try #debian too
<Pelo> ibkanat, you are not being ignored, try repeating your query periodicaly , and in one sentence
<yo_> wats the file system for an sdcard in  windows?
<yo_> fat16 or fat3
<yo_> fat32?
<john> por que todos hablan ingles?
<AaronMT> Hi, how do I get my side mouse buttons working in Firefox under Ubuntu 7.10?
<Blazestorm> should be fat32
<LjL> !es | john
<Pelo> ibkanat, you can also look for answers in the forum www.ubuntuforumslorg
<ubotu> john: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tu13es> I reinstalled windows after I'd installed ubuntu and now grub doesn't show up.  how can I fix grub?
<Pelo> !pt | john
<ubotu> john: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ibkanat> I have
<john> ok gracias
<mneptok> ibkanat: oh, yuck. Broadcom. i'm glad i don;t have to support those. :)
<Marou> can anyone talk to me about the keyboard map included in the liveCD install of Gutsy for the Macbook Pro?  Msg me
<jramsey> storm-zen, mine finds it .. hold on
<Flannel> !grub | Tu13es
<ubotu> Tu13es: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Tu13es: first link
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: root    ALL=(ALL) All
<storm-zen> jramsey: ok.  thanks. :)
<Kalic> hey all, just got a quick question.. Im wanting to boot Ubuntu off my cd rom without installing it. but i was curious if it would work correctly with an ntfs filesystem?
<foso> danand___ debian? why would i try there?
<yo_> whats the file system that an sd card uses in windows? fat32 or fat16?
<Blazestorm> yo_ - Should be fat32
<Pelo> yo_, useualy fat32
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: alright, add this line after that: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<arakthor> Kalic: yes, it loads into memory
<Blazestorm> yo_ - you can use NTFS but Fat32 is more universal
<foso> anyone have any ideas about why hal wont start back up?
 * Pelo doesn't tink anything uses fat16 anymore 
<NB2000> Kalic IF you boot Live CD it won't touch the HD.
<yo_> well i formatted it in ubunto to have a majority as swap and the rest as fat 32
<danand___> foso - ubuntu is based on debian
<Kalic> alright, thank you
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: Did you try and edit sudoers?  Is this a fresh install that maybe didn't finish?
<jexmex> puller, try http://partitionlogic.org.uk/
<yo_> but in the windows explorer it says there's 0 bytes available
<arakthor> Kalic: no problem. nothing should change unless you actually go through the install process
<Pelo> !enter | yo
<ubotu> yo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jramsey> storm-zen, post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and tell me the id
<jexmex> puller, also try this for a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_partition_utilities
<Blazestorm> Trying to build a software Raid5 Array w/ mdadm but I get an error "Failed to Create /dev/md0" any ideas? D=? Anyonez
<storm-zen> k.
<Kalic> i should still be able to access the hd though and move files right?
<puller> jexmex: thats the one i tried
<storm-zen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arakthor> Kalic: yes
<sousuke> net
<Kalic> ok, i appriciate the help
<cjones_> whats a good p2p client for ubuntu
 * Pelo finds the channel over his head tonight 
<arakthor> you're welcome
<danand___> foso - i take it you've tried /etc/init.d/hal restart too?
<Pelo> cjones_, frostwire
<Blazestorm> using "mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sge1" all those drives are partitioned right
<cjones_> pelo is can i apt-get it
<foso> danand___yeah
<storm-zen> jramsey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57412/  -- and thanks.
<foso> i had a gentoo nerd working on it for probably the better part of an hour
<yo_> what files do i need to get on the internet in ubuntu using an amd64 computer with a broadcom wireless card and live cd?
<Pelo> cjones_, get the .deb from their website   www.frostwire.com or .org , I can never remember
 * syc_ brb dulu
<Tu13es> Flannel: thanks, will have a look
<mindheavy> hello
<Pelo> yo_, check in the forum  there is someting special about broadcom cards I think , www.ubuntuforums.org
<danand___> foso - thought you had probably tried that last - gentoo eh - better with debian i'd say :)
<Pelo> !hi | mindheavy
<ubotu> mindheavy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cjones_> pelo thank your my muther fucking hero
<puller> anyone know a good bootable iso for partitioning
<yo_> it said that that method is no longer good to do
<Pelo> sigh ...
<Marou> puller: there is a bootable gparted cd out there somewhere, google it
<jramsey> storm-zen, i should have let you do the work :) i posted mine, go see the diffs and just merge one at a time (ONE!) into yours; make sure you exist synaptic each time you sudo gedit the sources.list file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57413/
<jramsey> exit
 * Pelo gives jramsey  a / 
<foso> danand___i only got one response and it would get me a language warning on here
<waugh> hello, can anyone help out with an install issue? I'm getting the BusyBox shell when booting from the cd
<Pelo> waugh, what video card ?
<danand___> foso - :o
<mindheavy> i am fixing to install ubuntu on a laptop of mine with wireless, reading the post on the ubuntu forums, on dell inspiron wireless (broadcom 1390) i see that it has the user updating some files before moving on to configure the wireless, i have no other way of connecting other than wireless, anyone have any suggestions as i would not be able to update anything without my wireless working in...
<mindheavy> ...the first place
<NB2000> What was the ubotu website?  http://ubotu.ubuntu.nl Or something?
<foso> anyone? i am having issues with hal and my system is all messed up
<waugh> I think its a GeForce 7200, fairly new computer
<Blazestorm> Software Raid5 ... anyone... "mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0" =/ been trying everything for the past hour
<danand___> foso - just seen it - hold on - i'll give Guerin a telling off
<Pelo> mindheavy, get the files through another cmputer , and copy them on a usb drive or something
<Flannel> mindheavy: sneakernet (possibly in conjunction with AptOnCD if you've got it)
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: That didn't work adding the last line didn't work. How would I check my sudoers file?
<etsorbme8> i have a ssh connection from one computer to the server (works great).  I want to tunnel all my computers to the one and send all internet through to to the ssh server?
<storm-zen> jramsey: You're breezy...
<mindheavy> Pelo:  well its having me run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install build essential" etc
<storm-zen> .. or is it dapper?
<mneptok> foso: sudo invoke-rc.d hal start
<storm-zen> Looks like vmware server needs to be built for gutsy.
<fr500__> etsorbme8: basic networking concept, set the gateway of the computers to the ssh box
<fr500__> and do nat there
<flowOver> when i try to start virtualbox it says the current user doesn't have write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv
<flowOver> how do i add those?
<foso> mneptok already running
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: That didn't work adding the last line didn't work. How would I check my sudoers file?
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: you just did.  You'll also need to create the admin group.  Which is why I ask if you may have an interrupted install, because group creation/etc are done at the end.
<Pelo> mindheavy, build-essential is on the install cd you can use it as a repos just pop the cd in and you should be asked if you want to add it as a repository
<mneptok> foso: so hal is running. that's why you can;t start it
<mindheavy> Pelo:  excellent, thanks
<dts> What would be some cool ways to make money of a server farm?
<foso> mneptok i accidentally disabled dbus in tsystem/services, now awn wont run among other things
<mneptok> dts: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<mneptok> foso: Don't Do That(tm)
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: It wasn't interrupted so how would  I create the admin group?
<dts> oh, cool i didn't know that existed
<Ububegin> i got a **"WorkshopInstaller.bin" is an executable text file.** . How shld i run it.. a)Run In Terminal b)Display c)Run
<jexmex> my problem with my wireless is weird because the result of iwlist scanning reports wlan0 does not support scanning
<flowOver> how do i add users to a user group?
<foso> mneptok i know that now :(
<Pelo> flowOver, man adduser
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: addgroup would be the easiest way.  `addgroup admin`
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: then you'd have to `usermod -G admin -a casey` again
 * Pelo needs to find a gui app that will let him split a large video file just by setting splitpoints 
<foso> mneptok-any ideas what i messed up?
<foso> im leaning towards a reinstall, but i really dont want to mess with that tonight
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: Is that all? Now I can sudo?
<Ububegin> Flannel: thanks, actually u can the info by right clicking and then click the installed files tab...
<Flannel> WhiteNerd: Hopefully
<klcompguy> thanks for the help everyone!
<arakthor> flowOver: you can use usermod (see: man usermod) or directly edit /etc/group
<WhiteNerd> Flannel: OMG THANKS!!!! I would have never figured this out myself.
<yo_> what files do i need to get on the internet in ubuntu using an amd64 computer with a broadcom wireless card and live cd?
<yo_> i cant install to hd yet cuz i don't have anything to back up too
<Cpudan80> So I need some help configuring X
<leo> hi
<storm-zen> Pelo: Have you tried avidemux?
<Pelo> yo_,  resizing ntfs partitons is pretty safe,  just defrag it a few times before you proceed
<Cpudan80> I've got a laptop (T42) with a docking station, I want the on screen display to mirror that of the laptop display --- it's a Radeon 7500 under the hood
<shane2peru> anyone know how to change user directory to another directory, while using that user?
<yo_> im scared  pelo
<Tu13es> Flannel: that worked. do you nkow how to point grub to ntldr?
<yo_> i have 4500 songs and about 1500 pix THAT CANNOT BE ERASED
<Pelo> storm-zen, that's what I am using now but I have to cut out the bits I don'T want and save the segments one at a time,  it's abit tedious
<yo_> !where pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where pelo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yo_> dam
<storm-zen> yo_: Then go buy another hard drive and use it instead.  There are no guarantees.
<arakthor> yo_ use an external hard drive?
<yo_> pelo where are you located?
<leo> all u discuss is about computer problem：p
<Pelo> yo_, where what ?
<yo_> where are you located?
<Pelo> yo_,  in canada , but this isn't the channel for this kind of stuff
<yo_> i know
<yo_> i was asking cuz i need someone to walk me through while i do this
<yo_> and i cant chat on the computer while doing it
<kgx> hey. if i use grep, can i somehow only print a matching group instead of the entire match?
<leo> bye bye ：o
<foso> anyone know what i messed up by disabling hal?
<Ububegin> i got a **"WorkshopInstaller.bin" is an executable text file.** . How shld i run it.. a)Run In Terminal b)Display c)Run
<Pelo> yo_, it's not difficult the ubuntu isntaller has a guided method to do it
<shane2peru> does anyone know about changing a username while using that user?
<yo_> what are the risks of destroying my all too important files/
<kernfreak> hehe
<yo_> ?*
<Pelo> yo_, 1 in 1000
<yo_> is it possible to do a data recovery if for some reason they are lost?
<out-o-it> need some quick help
<kernfreak> why would you want to change the username you are currently logged in as
<panfist> how can i perform a command line command on, for example, every item from "ls *.rar"
<out-o-it> best FTP to use for a webserver?
<Cpudan80> My efforts at configuring X so far have failed miserably
<Pelo> yo__, probabaly but I wouldn't rely on that too much
<shane2peru> kernfreak, well actually I want to change the username
<Ragnaroek> hey
<Cpudan80> So, all help is appreciated
<yo__> well with that said and the chances being .1%
<yo__> i doubt its a huge risk
<Pelo> Cpudan80, what video card do you have ?
<yo__> should i go for it?
<out-o-it> need a FTP server for a web server, want to upload files to the /var/www file...
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Radeon 7500
<Pelo> yo__, just defrag your ntfs drive a  few times before proceeding
<arakthor> yo__ to be truly safe, buy a backup hard drive, or an external one to hold all of your important files.
<yo__> i dont have any money at all to do this.
<shane2peru> because I setup my system with 64 bit, and now some of my things, particularly f-spot the database has the username hardcoded into it.
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Compiz doesn't work right, and the display is a little weird
<kernfreak> u have an ati card
<yo__> does ubuntu support ipods?
<yo__> as a harddrive?
<Pelo> Cpudan80,   sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver when asked use the default answers for all the other questons unless you know better,  that should get you a gui back at least, yo can do grom there
<shane2peru> so it doesn't show my pictures, I need to change the folder to the old username
<Estesark> How can I move some files to a folder when I don't have the correct permissions?
<Cpudan80> Pelo: The gui works just fine
<Ragnaroek> tell me
<storm-zen> yo_, It automounted mine... try plugging it in.
<kernfreak> sudo
<kernfreak> sudo to move the files
<yo__> i don't have it with me right now..
<yo__> its my friends and ill be borrowing it for a day
<yo__> an 80GB
<jexmex> what is the best way to disable networkmanager?
<Cpudan80> Pelo: Basically, I'm trying to get my xorg.conf file to work properly with compiz and stuff
<Estesark> kernfreak, sudo what? Sorry, it's my first day on ubuntu.
<storm-zen> yo__: Just make sure you "eject" it before unplugging it.
<yo__> definately
<waugh> so it looks as if it cannot find my cdrom and thats why its hitting BusyBox ... any ideas?
<Pelo> Cpudan80, did you ask in #compiz-fusion ?
<jexmex> and replace it with rutil
<yo__> how long should it take to back up about 40gigs to an ipod?
<credible> Cpudan80: what resolution are you using?
<Cpudan80> Pelo: I guess I could try there
<Cpudan80> credible: 1024 x 768
<kernfreak> sudo it, if i wanted to do something like move a file, i would sudo mv blah blah, then enter my password, and that allows me to do it as root
<storm-zen> waugh: That used to be the case for my MB.  A kernel switch, all-generic-ide helped me out... you could try that...
<arakthor> !FloodBot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kernfreak> is this mostly a newbie chan?
<taime1> is dvd-r not supported for recording?
<Pelo> kernfreak, it depends on the night ,  just try your luck we answer pretty much everything , the easier the better
<kernfreak> taimel, as long as your dvd burner supports it
<kernfreak> check your docs
<kernfreak> lol no, im not a newbie, i was asking cause of the questions ive seen here
<kernfreak> no worries though
<Pelo> kernfreak, bite me , most of them tonight have been over my head
<kernfreak> lol
<taime1> kernfreak:  check docs?
<foso> anyone know what i messed up by disabling dbus?
<kernfreak> im new to ubuntu, used freebsd, gentoo, debian
<momentary> whats the best place to ask about ubuntu and compiz
<kernfreak> figured id see what ubuntu was like, tried the rest of em
<Dr_willis> !compiz | momentary
<ubotu> momentary: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> kernfreak, ubuntu is the great linux introduction distro,  so we bet a lot of ppl for whom this is their first experience with linux
<Estesark> What is the name of the default file browser installed with Ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> Estesark: nautilus
<kernfreak> taimel, check the documentation for your dvd burner to see if it supports dvd-r
<Dr_willis> Estesark,  for gnome its Nautilus
<Estesark> Thanks.
<Pelo> foso, so far you've disabled hal,  dbus , anything else ?  why not just reinstall ?
<gkrules> how do i change my screen resolution to something greater than 800x600? im using the restricted nvidia driver
<kernfreak> xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> gkrules: reconfigure X
<kernfreak> check default screen
<kernfreak> or run the xorg config utility
<Pelo> gkrules, I think you need to install nvidia-config or smeting liek that,  or you can try editing xorg.conf and adding the extra rex manualy
<danand___> foso - how _did_ you disable it?
<kernfreak> the drivers dont acually modify resolution, that is done by x
<gkrules> where is the xorg.conf located
<Odd-rationale> gkrules: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kernfreak> /etc/x11
<foso> Pelo i disabled dbus, which turned off hal, i dont know how to partition to keep my settings, and i have spent lots of time on this, if theres a fix, that would be much less of a pain in the butt
<gkrules> thanks
<Odd-rationale> gkrules: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gkrules> ok thanks
<AdemoS> I always seem to be missing .so.4 files --- lIke libcurl.so.4
<AdemoS> anyway to fix that?
<AdemoS> Running Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<foso> danand___system/services
<kernfreak> maybe your not missing them
<kernfreak> something may not be looking in the right place
<AdemoS> error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AdemoS> it happens with other .so.4 files
<Pelo> foso, if you want to keep your applicatons settngs and data, just create a seperate partiton and copy /home to it , youcan actualy run /home from a seperate partiton ( many of us do) that way you can reinstall at leasure without having to worrry about data and such
<kernfreak> then you 1. dont have libcurl installed, or the program is looking in the wrong place for the lib "make a link"
<AdemoS> how do I change where it's looking?
<kernfreak> find out where it is looking
<kernfreak> and make a link to the libcurl
<foso> Pelo, are the settings i have messed up in \home?
<kernfreak> what program is it?
<gkrules> how do i get permission to change the xorg file?
<Odd-rationale> gkrules: use sudo
<AdemoS> have libcurl
<Pelo> foso,  not likely , /home doesn't realy contain anyting hardware related
<kernfreak> gkruls, sudo
<AdemoS> kernfreak, how do I find out where's it looking...?
<flowOver> yeeehooo installing xp in virtualbox :D i'm excited
<Odd-rationale> gkrules: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gkrules> thanks
<Odd-rationale> flowOver: Why are you excited about that?
<luisa> What's the gnome command to configure window styles? (from command line)
<billenium> how to a set chmod 777 on a whole directory and everything inside it (including the directories inside and those directories directories) :)
<kernfreak> man chmod
<danand___> billenium - chmod -R
<Pelo> g'night folks
<billenium> thanks!
<foso> Pelo, thanks
<chris0>  billenium: chmod -R 777 <dir>. HOWEVER, be very sure that you don't mind any old schmoe modifying your files
<Dr_willis> billenium,  i have some scripts that sort of do that for dirs, or files. :)
<kernfreak> AdemoS, what program is it?
<jordan18> to start installing packages bye source i need to install like g++ and all the stuff but what is it that i do in the terminal to get that "sudo apt-get install *********** " drawling a blank there
<luisa> Anyone know what's the command for "Appearance Preferences", the thing that comes up when you want to change your backgorund?
<LjL> !build-essential > jordan18    (jordan18, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jordan18> LJL thank you thats it
<kernfreak> jordan18, not sure what you need
<flowOver> Odd-rationale: virtualizing.  i've never done it
<ubuntu> sweeet linux un my car :)
<nickrud> luisa: gnome-appearance-properties
<luisa> Uff what a long command ^^ Thanks
<yo__> help with wireless networking? i have broadcom wireless card with amd64 NOT i863 or whatever im running ubuntu from a livecd
<soulburner> jordan18,  sudo aptitude install apt-file build-essential cvs subversion
<kernfreak> I usually just download the latest src, using svn or cvs
<drambuie> i have been getting flooded with '!@##$@google.com.msg' stuff whenever i download binaries from usenet using PAN.  anyone know what that's all about?
<soulburner> do that in terminal after everything is done your make/compile should work fine
<kernfreak> git ect
<yo__> anyone?
<voodoo-chile> i am using my graph card as a restricted driver. is this effects the graphs on games? i installed q3 but the graphs are very bad.
<kernfreak> if you do a make, it will tell you if dev packages or other progs are missing
<ka2> voodoo-chile: graphs = graphics?
<kernfreak> voodoo, its an ati card i bet
<jordan18> all right thanks to all of you : )
<voodoo-chile> yes kernfreak
<Odd-rationale> yo__: Have you tried installing to HDD? Sometimes you need to install ubuntu to HDD inorder to use the restricted drivers.
<voodoo-chile> yes ka2
<ka2> voodoo-chile: if it is a graphics cards the restructed drivers meanns non popenssource
<ka2> opensource
<ka2> voodoo-chile: ati official ones in this case
<ka2> q3s graphics are bad ;)
<soulburner> np jordan18
<kernfreak> ati's drivers are a little choppy right now
<voodoo-chile> so the problem is somewhere else
<ka2> voodoo-chile: atis drivers are awful
<fevel> still?
<nickrud> still
<ka2> voodoo-chile:get a nvidia card ;)
<RingTailedFox_> does any one here uses open ldap to auth each client from server (linux)  when login in winxp (client) ?
<kernfreak> try to install the driver from ati's site
<voodoo-chile> :)
 * nickrud is replacing this laptop next month
<fevel> is nvidia the only one?
<kernfreak> and the choppyness doesnt come from the driver it's self
<ka2> fevel: only good one really
<ka2> fevel: intel make em onboard
<voodoo-chile> i dont think i can do that because im new on linux i wonder how it still works
<kernfreak> im not sure which parts of the ati driver ubuntu installs
<kernfreak> does it install the opengl portion?
<Traveler28> guys the video was finally posted
<Traveler28> #ubuntu
<ka2> voodoo-chile: video card == hardware not software
<fevel> but can i get intel todd work with et?
<Traveler28> ok heres the ling
<Traveler28> link
<Traveler28> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=29138764
<voodoo-chile> ka2 i dont think i could do that too because its a laptop and i still have warranty
<voodoo-chile> :)
<JohnRobert> anyone know of a whiteboard app for linux?
<kernfreak> you have an ati expresas card right?
<ka2> voodoo-chile: not possible on a laptop
<kernfreak> xpress*
<ka2> JohnRobert: whiteboard ????????
<voodoo-chile> ok thanks kernfreak  and ka2
<JohnRobert> online thing two people can draw on
<wookie> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=29138764
<JohnRobert> eg if I'm speaking to my boss on skype and we're discussing a diagram.
<kernfreak> voodoo-chile, do you have the ati xpress 200
<bhuey> folks
<bhuey> fg
<ka2> JohnRobert: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/WhiteBoard
<JohnRobert> ta
<JohnRobert> know of anything else? :p
<voodoo-chile> i guess its 1100
<ka2> i like inkscape - great vector graphics app :)
 * bhuey is hasn't problems with the tftpd-hpa package during installation
<bhuey> hasn't=having
<ka2> havnt tried the whiteboard part though
<bhuey> bah
<bhuey> typing is failing me tonight
<JohnRobert> yeah, I've used inkscape...wonder if there's a windows ver
<JohnRobert> (boss is on windows when he's at home)
<voodoo-chile> ka2 its xpress 1150
<storm-zen> JohnRobert: Might check into Jabber... I think they have an extension for it, or something.
<kernfreak> john, yes there is
<ka2>  JohnRobert: the instructions on the inkscape wiki look hard - in ubuntu i think it will be a little easier
<JohnRobert> hmm
<arhplus> what's up voodoo... there is another chilean ubuntu user
<storm-zen> JohnRobert: ... But.. when I looked into this exact same thing about a year ago, nothing compared to the meeting share programs. :/
<ka2> meeting share programs? what are they?
<voodoo-chile> arhplus,  no im not chillean :)
<arhplus> ok...
<kernfreak> i have used so many distros, and *bsd's, this sh1t needs an overaul
<fevel> /j #slackware
<storm-zen> You know ... the windows-based meeting share programs... I think "Go To Meeting" is one...
<arhplus> nice nick instead
<voodoo-chile> nick comes form a jimi hendrix song
<voodoo-chile> thanks
<kernfreak> been using *nix based systems for years and STILL get p1ss3d off at the file system, jus goto "/usr/local; or /usr/bin/; better yet /home/me/too/many/damn/things/to/go/through
<ka2> kernfreak:about 100x better than the windows one
<untermensch> do i have to be running linux to run ubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> untermensch: Yes. Ubuntu is linux.
<ka2> untermensch: ubuntu is a linux distro (distrobution)
<untermensch> no i'm sayig..
<ka2> Odd-rationale: no it isnt
<untermensch> like do you i  have to have linux first before ubuntu
<storm-zen> err.. Linux is a form of Ubuntu, but if you're asking if there are live cd's, there is.
<untermensch> or can i go strait from windows ?
<ka2> Odd-rationale: it is a distro (linux is a kernel)
<JohnRobert> what?
<JohnRobert> ubuntu is a linux distribution
<AaronMT> !linux > untermensch
<arhplus> i understand that u don't need to use linux to run ubuntu...
<Odd-rationale> ka2: OK.
<kernfreak> ka2, no, more complex, but not as logical, the root directory should be divided into "files for the system", "files for the user", and "files for programs"
<JohnRobert> linux is not a form of ubuntu
<ka2> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<untermensch> ik what ubuntu is
<JohnRobert> lol wtf
<JohnRobert> :p
<storm-zen> ack.  I blew that one, sorry.
<untermensch> but must i install linux first ?
<kernfreak> lmao
<JohnRobert> ubuntu IS linux
<kernfreak> ive heard it all
<untermensch> omg..
<untermensch> i understand that it's linux
<storm-zen> untermensch: No, you can download the live cd.
<Odd-rationale> untermensch: You will have Linux when you install ubuntu
<untermensch> ok
<JohnRobert> it's a form of linux
<untermensch> thank you
<storm-zen> You can run it like that.
<flowOver> untermensch: thats like asking if you need to have NT kernal to install windows
<JohnRobert> lol wtf
<untermensch> i know it's a form of ubuntu
<ka2> kernfreak: /usr = user apps, /home files for the user, /* files for the system
<JohnRobert> linux might be the kernel or a distro
<flowOver> it comes with it
<ka2> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu]
<JohnRobert> it's a generic term
<JohnRobert> :p
<kernfreak> no no, install bsd first to get linux
<amanda> I need to burn mp3s in k3b using regular ubuntu.  What's the package I'm missing?  I thought it was kubuntu-restricted-extras, but there's no such package
<voodoo-chile> underwatercow,  if you want to install ubuntu you need to have a ubuntu cd. if you start up with that cd that will pretty much do everything
<ka2> JohnRobert: no its a kernel
<kernfreak> then uduntu to use linux from bsd onto the kernel shell
<ka2> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<voodoo-chile> imeen untermensch
<JohnRobert> heh
<JohnRobert> Linux (commonly pronounced IPA: /ˈlɪnəks/ in English; variants exist[1]) is a Unix-like computer operating system. Linux is one of the most prominent examples of free software and open source development: typically all underlying source code can be freely modified, used, and redistributed by anyone.[2]
<storm-zen> untermensch: This is my fault, sorry. :(
<JohnRobert> kernel != operating system
<storm-zen> Transposed two words...
<ka2> kernel is a part of an os
<untermensch> but i can go windows -> ubuntu. i don't have to go like windows -> suse linux -> ubuntu ?
<ka2> kernfreak: bsd sucks
<Odd-rationale> untermensch: You can do Windows --> Ubuntu
<untermensch> mmk
<JohnRobert> untermensch: no, ubuntu runs on it's own
<storm-zen> no.  In fact, you don't even need to install it to see it run, untermensch.
<untermensch> see that's what i wanted
<kernfreak> ka2, acually no, one application stores files in different dirs on the hd, whereas in windows one folder under Program Files is devoted to that app, making it easier to find binarys and docs relating to that app
<ka2> suse linux is now called openSUSE
<JohnRobert> ubuntu doesn't require anything else
 * Dr_willis wants to do Windows -> C64
<kernfreak> ka2, bsd sucks?
<kernfreak> lmao
<voodoo-chile> untermensch,  ubuntu is like suse
<untermensch> i didn't know if you had to install regular ass linux to build ontop of that to run ubuntu
<kernfreak> at what? user freindly yes it sucks
<kernfreak> is it easy to use, nope
<JohnRobert> untermensch: no, it's much more easy than that
<kief> yep
<ka2> kernfreak: not userfriendliness
<untermensch> ok
<untermensch> cause i've been having problems with the cd
<untermensch> and i was wondering if it was my current os
<kernfreak> its not made for that
<chris0> ***Chris0 wants to do Windows -> !Windows
<untermensch> cause of course. windows is shit
<ka2> untermensch: what problems
<voodoo-chile> untermensch,  if you try to install from alternate cd that will be better i guess
<untermensch> ka2: i can' t get the iso to burn onto a cd.. and i'm to the point where i think my cd drive is bad cause i've tried everything
<kernfreak> freebsd wasnt made to be freindly to the user
<kernfreak> rather try pcbsd
<kernfreak> its a change
<pkazakoff> Hey, can somebody help me?  I'm having trouble logging into a KDE session.
<storm-zen> Are there any gotcha's for installing perl / CPAN (running as user) in gutsy?
<ka2> untermensch: that isnt an ubuntu problem
<knoppix> hey, hello everybody....!
<ka2> kernfreak: its whole userspace is icky
<Odd-rationale> untermensch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<untermensch> ka2: i didn't think so. bu i wasn't sure
<pkazakoff> I'm currently at the console using BitchX.
<kernfreak> no, its not something you used to, its uncomfortable
<ka2> !Language | ;)
<ubotu> ;): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kernfreak> just like linux was the first time u tried it
<storm-zen> that was just uncalled for, ka2. :P
<chris0> pkazakoff: what's the issue? X not running? KDM not starting?
<cnstarz> i need help getting my hdtv to work with linux
<ka2> kernfreak: no i liked it :)
<kernfreak> ubuntu was your first distro?
<cnstarz> i've tried the nvidianewbieguide, but no help
<ere4si> cnstarz, what happened?
<ka2> kernfreak: no
<pkazakoff> X seems to run fine.  I get the login screen, but when KDM loads, it reaches the "Starting System Services" stage and quits back to the session login screen.
<kernfreak> cause if you would have tried it back in the day
<storm-zen> yeah, I found windows more uncomfortable.. and debian was my first... ripped me a new one...
<kernfreak> you wouldnt say the same thing
<cnstarz> can i talk to you in the xubuntu channel?
<ka2> kernfreak: mandrake back in 2004
<ere4si> k
<kernfreak> my first, damn
<storm-zen> debian woody.  ( ouch. )
<kernfreak> oops
<untermensch> what's better... xubuntu or ubuntu ?
<kernfreak> darn
<adorablepuppy> people need to stop making new version control systems.
<ka2> untermensch: personal preference
<Odd-rationale> untermensch: Depends. You hae the choice.
<kernfreak> I think my first *nix was made out of stone
<untermensch> true
<nickrud> storm-zen: I can relate. I think I installed debian in my first month, and .... looked at that $. Installed redhat, did a few lfs builds, then came back :)
<ka2> kernfreak: lol
<chris0> pkazakoff: whoa...man that one's over my head...I haven't dealt much with KDE in years
<Darkmystere> How can i add background picture to my server?
<brett> Can someone tell me how to enable ftp so my 6.10 box can accept requests?
<flowOver> in firefox, i open a torrent and it asks what program to use.  how do i add transmission to that list?
<Odd-rationale> untermensch: The difference is the Desktop Envirenment. Ubuntu uses gnome, xubuntu uses xfce
<storm-zen> nickrud: Hehe... My experience was a little more devastating.  Stayed with core until 3 days ago, and still didn't want to go to Ubuntu because I knew they were related. :P
<arakthor> flowOver: I think you can do it inside the firefox preferences
<kernfreak> no plug and play, i think all *nix needs to be glued together a lil better " a lil more integration" between apps
<flowOver> you can do it from that panel, but when i get to the menu to choose the application, i can't find transmission in the filesystem and the search tool isn't working
<ka2> kernfreak: this is happening alot with linux these days
<pkazakoff> well, i'll see if I can help myself by browsing around a bit in lynx.  this feels so retro.
<ka2> kernfreak: mainly through dbus
<bruenig> app integration is bad
<kernfreak> yea but just when you think things are going somewhere, someone reinvents the wheel again
<ka2> pkazakoff: try using wget + nano as your web browser ;) its worse
<bruenig> destroys choice
<kernfreak> no it dont
 * nickrud just knew bruenig would say that :)
<ka2> kernfreak: no not really
<chris0> ka2: wget + vi
<biezom> mm
<ka2> kernfreak: dbus is standard now, the linux hardware abstraction layer uses it
<nickrud> biezom: questions?
<ka2> chris0: that is worse still
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> at least wget + html2text + vi
<ka2> chris0: wget + ed
<ka2> chris0: beat that ;)
<biezom> m
<chris0> ka2: wget | less
<jane_> wget plus vi :P
<dumasymptote> how can i reinstall ubuntu without redoing the entiwindows partitionre disk i want to maintain my
<kernfreak> who is for an opens source windows clone? muahahahaha
<ka2> no html2text, html isnt that bad
<bruenig> ka2: what do you mean "standard"? I for instance do not use it
<ka2> jane_: been there
<ka2> kernfreak: try reactos
<kernfreak> naaa kidding
<ka2> kernfreak: reactos.org
<kernfreak> i havent used windows outside of a bot in my *nix boxes for years
<ka2> kernfreak: i used to have it in a vm
<kernfreak> bot = box
<kimberly> hi
<nickrud> !welcome | kimberly
<ubotu> kimberly: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<kernfreak> my wife uses the vm
<kernfreak> i have no need for windows nemore
<ka2> kernfreak: but i got rid of it after having activation issues and not being bothered to call m$
<nickrud> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ka2> kernfreak: its good for seeing how better *nix is
<ka2> i like bug #1
<kernfreak> there is ways around activation in windows through a vm
<kernfreak> nm
<kimberly> i dont know much about this linux but learning just cant seem to copy a cd for my other ailing puter
<ka2> kernfreak: you meen the oem bios one? extracting it out of your bios
<Odd-rationale> kimberly: an iso?
<nickrud> kimberly: try installing gnomebaker , it can copy cd's for you
<ka2> kernfreak: my computer didnt come with windows - homebuilt :)
<JosiahW> I am about to switch over to cable modem and was told it would be best to get my own cable modem.... whats the best modem to get? I am also curious about uncapping the modem..
<kimberly> yes i have it downloaded to desktop but cannot burn it on any program
<Odd-rationale> !burn | kimberly
<ubotu> kimberly: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nickrud> kimberly: right click the iso, and select burn to disc
<ka2> JosiahW: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kimberly> tried all of them
<underwatercow> how do I change my password on the nickserv?
<Odd-rationale> kimberly: any error messages?
<kimberly> did right click not ta
<ka2> kimberly: whats it an iso of, isit under ubuntu?
<nickrud> underwatercow: try asking on #help
<JosiahW> ka2: crap sorry I forgot about the channel... will do.
<kimberly> says no disc in drive
<Odd-rationale> kimberly: are you sure the disk is empty?
<underwatercow> nickrud: thanks
<kimberly> yes brand spankin new every ten i bought ha ha
<kimberly> have an hp cd writer plus
<kimberly> reads all disks
<panfist> is there a way to get find to omit the first result that it returns?
<jane_> kimberly, are you in the right group to be allowed using the cd burner?
<nickrud> panfist: probably, whatever it is
<chris0> panfist: the first way that I can think of is to write a bash script....
<kimberly> huh/??? group admin
<Odd-rationale> kimberly: How about group optical ?
<underwatercow> Is there anyone in here who knows about Linux security and auth.log who can private with me? I have noticed some log entries that seem suspicious to me...
<panfist> nickrun im trying to do "find somepath -type d -exec rm -rf '{}' \;" to find all the directories within a directory and remove all of them, but find returns the initial path first, so that command just removes the whole directory, instead of all the directories in it
<panfist> nickrud*
<kimberly> jane i am not sure what that is.. i am just new to this just learning unix lang.
<jrib> panfist: why not just rmdir */    ?
<fredmv> Anyone know a decent GUI-frontend for gzip?
<jane_> kimberly, are you alone on this system or have you made several users there?
<biabia> i cant get my video driver to install. i modified the xorg.conf according to the readme instructions but when i do it will only boot into the desktop login
<chris0> fredmv: fileroller
<panfist> what does */ mean
<kernfreak> ka2, i wont comment on things like vista activation bypasses or the like, but i will say, inside a vm, the host can do amaizing thing to the guest
<kimberly> in fact i knew nothing about all this i bought a hp pavilloin someone tried to load xp on i wiped the drive downloaded unbuntu
<jrib> panfist: it's a glob that will match directories
<jrib> panfist: try echo */
<Jamesinator> When I try to set my resolution to 1280x1024, my desktop size increases, but my resolution only changes to 1024x768, so I have to scroll the borders of the screen to see everything. How can I get normal 1280x1024?
<underwatercow> Is there a better place to go to ask about Linux security?
<fredmv> thanks chris0... totally forgot about that.
<nickrud> panfist: maybe something like for f in `ls -1d *` ; do  <find string> ; done
<chris0> fredmv: no prob
<nickrud> panfist: that is, ls -1d /path/to/folder/*
<kernfreak> jamesinator, does your monitor support that resolution
<kimberly> I am loving this so far
<Jamesinator> kernfreak: Yes
<puff> underwatercow: Security in general, yeah, but for actual details you're probably better off here.
<Scunizi> underwatercow, maybe #linux? or #ubuntu-server?
<panfist> nickrud i think i will just try the rmdir */
<jane_> kimberly, what you trying to do know exactly?
<nickrud> panfist: ah, missed jrib;s better
<jane_> copying a cd or dvd?
 * kernfreak adds voice to irc
<kimberly> hey nathan did you used to work are you in vernon?
<Presario> guys, what is SOL in s4 in my bios settings do?
<underwatercow> puff, Scunizi: I have noticed log entries that are VERY suspicious, and I want to verify that they are, in fact, what they appear and a good course of action to take, if any
<puff> underwatercow: What motivates your question?
<jrib> panfist: the answer to your original question about find seems to be to append '-mindepth 1'
<puff> underwatercow: Ah, well, yeah, then this is probably the place.  #linux can also be useful.
<zachalink> I gots a question: How do I install tar.gz uncompiled source code packages?
<jrib> zachalink: what are you trying to install?
<puff> underwatercow: What are you seeing?  Start with which log files.
<zachalink> songbird
<underwatercow> puff: auth.log in particular
<Scunizi> underwatercow, You can paste the log to paste bin for puff to look at.
<kernfreak> zachalink, decompress, ./configure, make, make install
<kernfreak> make sure deps are met first
<Presario> erm.. anybody got an answer? what does "SOL in S4" from my bios do?
<panfist> jrib thank you
<chris0> zachalink: you need to sudo kernfreak's make install
<jrib> zachalink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<jane_> kernfreak, he will need build essentials too
<underwatercow> Is there any security risk to me posting my auth.log file? It will reveal my computer name, etc.
<kernfreak> errghh, this is ubuntu
<chris0> Presario: I don't have anything useful to contribute to that. I can crack plenty of jokes about what SOL means, though
<jrib> zachalink: I'd be a bit wary of that script though
<kernfreak> yes, sudo it, i would usually su root
<puff> underwatercow: There's always a risk, but in this case  probably not a huge one.  Make sure you use pastebin and make sure you mark it for th e shortest cache time.
<Jamesinator> kernfreak: Any other blinding insights into how to fix this?
<zachalink> jrib: how come?
<underwatercow> puff: alright, let me paste it...
<chris0> kernfreak: apparently su root is considered illegal here
<puff> underwatercow: If you're really not comfortable, then do a search&replace on your domain name and your ip address in the log before oy post it.
<jrib> zachalink: because I have not read, so I can't tell you it is safe
<kernfreak> chris0, seems that way, ubuntu sudos everything, you can however login as root
<kernfreak> in gmd, but you have to enable it
<kernfreak> gmd = gdm
<zachalink> jrib: thank you for the link and help
<underwatercow> puff: what is a good paste bin address, I always forget it
<chris0> yes but if you say that here ubotu yells at you. I'm not sure why....
<puff> underwatercow: pastebin.com.
<kernfreak> why?
<underwatercow> puff: too logical ;-D
<kernfreak> lol
<ka2> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<TurtleOfDoom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zachalink> would there happen to be a 64 bit debian package release of songbird?
<kernfreak> recompile it
<fredmv> Would you guys consider Gentoo a 'lightweight' distro?
<kernfreak> yes
<kernfreak> but I prefer LFS
<ka2> fredmv: depends on what you put on it:)
<kernfreak> more control
<zachalink> how would I "recompile" it?
<ka2> kernfreak: yes
<ka2> zachalink: dont
<fredmv> lol, true.   I'm reading that it takes like 10 hrs. to set it up from beginning to end.  They assume nothing.
<fredmv> Compile the kernel, yadda...
<kernfreak> gentoo, or LFS
<jrib> fredmv: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<ka2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<kernfreak> kernel compile isnt the longest
<zachalink> Then what do I do to get it to work with 64 bit? or can I not? ='(
<fredmv> jrib, yup.
<kernfreak> glib is
<zachalink> use the script?
<ka2> zachalink: amd64 is i386 compatible
<kernfreak> oh im srry, is there a topic set i should adhrere to in this chan?
<jrib> kernfreak: ubuntu support (giving or receiving)
<zachalink> dpkg: error processing songbird_0.2.5.1_i386.deb (--install):
<zachalink>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<kernfreak> how about, recompileing ubuntu from scratch? UFS?
<kernfreak> hehehe
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to turn the right click menu key into a modifier?
<ka2> !ot | kernfreak
<ubotu> kernfreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zachalink> ka2: that's the message I got
<runst8> 'night yo
<AngryElf> what are the chances a HD with i386 7.04 installed will recognize a different mobo and CPU that are also i386?
<AngryElf> ...and magically work
<secleinteer> AngryElf: fairly good, but reinstalling is the best idea
<deniz__> can sum1 plz tell me how to ruin xp inside ubuntu?
<deniz__> i need it as quickly as possible plz
<chris0> deniz__: vmware
<kernfreak> ok, ill behave
<zachalink> ka2: so... how would I get it to work with 64 bit, since I got that error message?
<deniz__> chris0, ya but wat do i do with it and exactly which one do i dl?
<Starnestommy> deniz__: I find virtualbox easier to use than vmware
<non-anon> I was wondering if anyone had some general suggestions for speeding up GNOME on an pentium II/128MB ram POS.
<flowOver> i'm loving virtual box right now
<flowOver> it's alot easier
<deniz__> Starnestommy, is that sudo apt-get able?
<ka2> zachalink: what error
<ka2>  flowOver: same
<zachalink> dpkg: error processing songbird_0.2.5.1_i386.deb (--install):
<zachalink>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Starnestommy> deniz__: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<zachalink> ka2: that one ^
<ka2> deniz__: virtualbox.org real easy
<deniz__> Starnestommy, thx alot
<ka2> virtualbox-ose is outdated dont use it
<ka2> real out of date
<deniz__> ka2, so wat? i go to virtualbox.org?
<ka2> deniz__: yes
<ka2> deniz__: and download the ubuntu package
<kernfreak> its not that hard to compile it, if the sources are avail
<ropiee> help me pls
<ka2> ropiee: with what
<zachalink> =(
<adorablepuppy> Is there any way to get Linux Mint's Celena applet over to Ubuntu?
<ropiee> my ubuntu cant install my sqlserver
<ka2> adorablepuppy: its the Novell Slab yech
<chris0> kernfreak: this is not #gentoo stop scaring people :D
<ropiee> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ka2> ropiee: what sql server
<AtomicSpark> anyone else have copypasta problems in linux? i sware my pidgin forgets whats on the "clipboard".
<deniz__> non-anon, that comp should run xubuntu
<ka2> mysql?
<ropiee> is only available from another source
<AtomicSpark> ... whats that even called in linux?
<ropiee> E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<underwatercow> puff: OK... finally got it posted... can I private it to you?
<Presario> hey guys... the ubuntu partitioner is detectting my samsung drive as SCSI while it isactually is an IDE drive.... i think it is causing me problems to install ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive.....
<kernfreak> lol im not, if there is no package for his arch he may have to
<jrib> ropiee: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<non-anon> well, I've already got GNOME on it
<ka2> ropiee: help.ubuntu.com
<puff> underwatercow: Sure.
<jrib> !paste > ropiee (read the private message from ubotu)
<ka2> ropiee: help.ubuntu.com/MySQL
<ropiee> <jrib> ropiee: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list<--alredy edit
<ka2> ropiee: or use postgresql :)
<jrib> ropiee: what is the link?
<non-anon> and it's not TOO bad.
<ka2> ropiee: http://help.ubuntu.com/MySQL
<non-anon> just laggy enough that I'm looking for general tips
<deniz__> non-anon, u can use sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop and have xubuntu as well then thru xubuntu u can erase ubuntu
<ropiee> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<ropiee> i just cut (#)
<jrib> ropiee: no, pastebin the contents of your sources.list and give us the link
<Ein2015> anybody here use Eterm (or another non-gnome or non-kde terminal)?
<ropiee> ok
<ropiee> sorry
<chris0> Ein2015: I use xterm
<bhuey> How do I fix problems with /etc/default file not being installed by a package that I know needs it
<deniz__> ka2, k, im downloading virtualbox on dial-up
<jrib> !anybody | Ein2015
<ubotu> Ein2015: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ropiee> <ka2> ropiee: http://help.ubuntu.com/MySQL<--cant open site
<puff> underwatercow So which lines are bothering you?
<Ein2015> chris0: do you know how to make characters such as unicode work?  when i use finch it looks like garbage.
<zachalink> I guess I could say good bye to my help, because the songbird channel isn't listening to me either. =(
<underwatercow> puff: all of the invalid login attempts
<Presario> anybody can help me with my HDD detectting problems?
<Ein2015> jrib: thanks.  next time i'll start my question with an some sort of insult.  :)
<ka2> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/mysql.html
<AtomicSpark> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrKeuner> hi, I have random lockups on thinkpad r52(1849-4wu). I am suspecting the wireless driver, is there a way to turn on logging on a module?
<jrib> Ein2015: the point is you should ask your actual question :)
<ka2> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/mysql.html is the ubuntu official guide
<kernfreak> zachalink, have you +ever+ built packages from source?
<Ein2015> jrib: i did.  can you help me?
<chris0> Ein2015: try using uxterm
<Darkmystere> Err, has anyone known? i want to add a background image to my Server...
<ejdijd> Welcome all
<dublpaws> does anyone know a fix for busted python-mode for emacs in gutsy?
<Darkmystere> with apache php what ever..
<zachalink> kernfreak: no, I haven't
<ice109> can someone help me i just dropped my laptop and my wireless doesn't work anymore
<chris0> Ein2015: (it's the Unicode version)
<AGUSTIN> Enter buenas..
<Ein2015> chris0: well i want to use Eterm (running E17)... but let me try that real quick... if it's just as easy and just as light as Eterm i might as well, right?
<ejdijd> any good guides I culd be pointed to for a non-CD or network install of Any linux variety (preferably Ubuntu_ please use name in start of reply
<ka2> Darkmystere: php. people still use that yucky language?
<ejdijd> latest version
<ejdijd> unless otherwise required
<ice109> can someone help me i just dropped my laptop and my wireless doesn't work anymore
<kernfreak> zachalink, you may finds it difficult the first time, if there is NO .deb for your arch, you may have to
<ejdijd> ice109" chck switches and connenctorsi nside case
<ka2> kernfreak: this is not #gentoo or #archlinux stop scaring people
<deniz__> ka2, will u be here 40 min from now?
<ejdijd> Or can I install linux under win xp
<ejdijd> not working right
<ka2> deniz__: not sure but virtualbox is really simple
<kernfreak> ka2? no no, i am trying to help someone install an app on ubuntu
<ice109> ejdijd if i restart the computer the wireless card is recognized but still isn't useable
<underwatercow> puff: what is your take on my log file?
<deniz__> ka2, how simple? as simple as installing a regular .deb?
<dublpaws> ice109: do you have another wireless card, or another laptop?
<Ein2015> chris0: for some reason it thinks i have a european keyboard
<ice109> dublpaws no
<Ein2015> chris0: if it helps any, i'm trying out the gOS (cuz it's lighter, runs E17, and looks pretty)
<yo__> how do i make the wireless work in ubuntu?
<jrib> !wifi > yo__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> Cerb: can you boot a USB pen drive?
<ka2> deniz__: wizard based really simple but works well
<chris0> Ein2015: I'm looking at the uxterm man page...see if there's somethng there.
<Scunizi> underwatercow, I haven't seen your logs and probably wouldn't understand them anyway.. but.. do you use a router between your computer and internet connection?
<deniz__> ka2, i can install windows xp wile running ubuntu right?
<kernfreak> i understand that for the common user, a binary package is so much more usable, but when these are not available in ubuntu, there is no choice but to either do without or try at building it, it's not off topic
<ka2> deniz__: yes
<IndyGunFreak> kernfreak: what are you trying to compile?
<ka2> deniz__: in a window in ubuntu
<dublpaws> deniz__: preferably on seperate hard drives
<kernfreak> lol not me
<deniz__> ka2, k, thx
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..lol
<yo__> i did it before installing two file packages
<deniz__> dublpaws, wats wrong with the same hd?
<yo__> but now the second package isn't working
<yo__> and this information isn't helpful because im booting from livecd
<mike1980> HI there I install ubuntu server Is apache2 accessible by the world by default? How can I make Apache2 deny everyone but 192.168.1 ip's?
<dublpaws> deniz__: because windows eats partitions for breakfast
<kernfreak> i was trying to help another compile a src package, but was met with a lil resistance
<n00b-i-know> hell
<ka2> deniz__: for a virtual machine things work different
<n00b-i-know> I'v a problem in bootloader
<dublpaws> oh vm nvm
<chris0> Ein2015:  Note:  uxterm  may  produce unexpected results if the current locale is set to one in which the UTF-8 character encoding is not  supported,  of if fonts using the ISO 10646-1 character set are not available. <-- from man page. Dunno if it's helpful or not....
<n00b-i-know> |I reinstalled windows and now there's no grub installed
<underwatercow> Scunizi: Yes. And I normally have a firewall going, though I haven't had it up the last couple days because I did a re-install. The thing that makes my uneasy is that there are many failed login attempts from possibly hundreds of usernames over ssh2. I want to know if that's normal, or if I should be concerned and get my firewall back up asap. :-p
<deniz__> dublpaws, lol ive felt that
<PMantis> Anyone have a default 7.10 sources.list?On wiki maybe?
<ka2> deniz__: do you want dual boot or windows running under ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | n00b-i-know
<n00b-i-know> how do I fix this problem ?
<ubotu> n00b-i-know: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kernfreak> noob-i-know
<okaasan> What do I have to do to get flashplayer working on ubuntu 64 bit
<deniz__> ka2, under ubuntu is so much better
<okaasan> anything special?
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | n00b-i-know
<ubotu> n00b-i-know: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yo__> what two file packages do i need to run a broadcome wireless card in ubunte?
<yo__> ubuntu*
<deniz__> ka2, i need moviemaker and windows version of avidemux
<Ein2015> chris0: how do i set locale?
<ka2> deniz__: thats what virtualbox does
<yo__> booting from live cd
<jrib> !gutsysources > pmantis (read the private message from ubotu)
<ka2> deniz__: http://kiwiadam2.googlepages.com/Screenshot-16.png
<kernfreak> fdisk the hd with \mbr i believe to restore windows bootloader
<chris0> Ein2015: I'm not sure...
<deniz__> ka2, ya i understand tthat much...anyway, i guess i got all the help i need for now, im gona go eat cuz im starving then ill be bak to continue and thatll leave thing to download
<PMantis> !gutsysources > pmantis
<IndyGunFreak> kernfreak: hmm, i never tried it w/ fdisk.. so you're saying just run fdisk /mbr  and that will clear the mbr?
<Ein2015> chris0: what do you use xterm to display?
<kernfreak> restore the windows mbr yes
<deniz__> ka2, dublpaws, thx
<flowOver> how do i setup eclipse pdt all in one?
<okaasan> How do I flashplayer?!?!
<PMantis> jrib: This is a server, no GUI... thanks anyway.
<jrib> !flash > okaasan (read the private message from ubotu)
<chris0> Ein2015: I do about 50% of my work command-line
<kernfreak> UNLESS im misunderstanding
<ka2> okaasan: install? under AMD64 or normal?
<IndyGunFreak> kernfreak: hmm, i always just used a windows install disk, and used fixmbr and fixboot....
<Scunizi> underwatercow, I may be wrong but it sounds like someone's got it out for you.. is your machine on the dmz of the router or do you have all the ports locked down in the router? if so they've breached it and are pinging you direct.  You got anything else loaded like skype, gizmo.. something that opens ports? Turn off UPNP
<mike1980> HI there I install ubuntu server Is apache2 accessible by the world by default? How can I make Apache2 deny everyone but 192.168.1 ip's?
<Starnestommy> mike1980: it is world-accessible by default
<ka2> okaasan: let firefox install it for you :)
<kernfreak> Indy, fdisk /mbr works as well, dont mess with windows enough to know every command
<kgx> can someone please help me with grep, i want to only output abc in here: echo \$_SESSION[\'abc\']\=\'hello\'\;\$_SESSION[\'asd\']\=\'qwerty\'\; | grep -Riohe '$_SESSION\[\(.*\)\]' | sed "s/^\$_SESSION\['\(.*\)'\?\]/\1/"
<flowOver> ka2 he's got 64bit
<Ein2015> chris0: i do a LOT of work command-line also... for example: i use irssi, rtorrent, and finch.  but for some reason gnome-terminal is the only one that interacts with all 3 programs appropriately
<Skullmonkey> Can someone help me get wine to work? it freezes any time i try to do anything with it and my friend thinks its because of my video driver.
<mike1980> Starnestommy: ok thanks you know how I cand allow just 192 ip's
<Ein2015> Skullmonkey: what video driver are you running?
<Starnestommy> mike1980: I'm not sure how to do that, but someone in this channel or #apache might know
<storm-zen> kgx: Try #regex.
<mike1980> Starnestommy: ok thanks
<PMantis> Default sources.list file for 7.10? I think my upgrade of a server is incomplete
<ka2> Skullmonkey: what app?
<Skullmonkey> Ein1025: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
<kgx> storm-zen: thanks
<storm-zen> np.
<ka2> Skullmonkey: not video card, application
<Skullmonkey> anything wine related
<kgx> #regex
<jrib> PMantis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57425/ .  How did you upgrade?
<ka2> Skullmonkey: not everything works under wine
<storm-zen> err.. /join #regex .
<kgx> :p
<kernfreak> lol
<Skullmonkey> i cant d anything wine
<kgx> typo
<Ububegin> what is the equivalent of windows explorer in ubuntu...
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: nautilus?
<tesmar> I have ubuntu 7.10, and 2 cpus selected in VMware optiokns
<ka2> Ububegin: read the ubuntu help
<Starnestommy> Ububegin: nautilus or konqueror
<jrib> Ububegin: nautils?  Go to Places -> Home
<Skullmonkey> it freezes my comp even when i try to edit options
<Starnestommy> or thunar
<tesmar>  but when I check XP proc (the host) the guest will only use 50% proc
<tesmar> any ideas?
<storm-zen> Wow, this place is alive in the evening (in the US)...
<IndyGunFreak> Thunar is awesome, but i find it rather useless on Gnome, because Nautilus is already installed...
<jrib> PMantis: update your mirror appropriately of course
<AngryElf> what device is my network card usually so i can check if its present?
<IndyGunFreak> storm-zen: this place si alive 24/7.. no kidding.
<crush_groove>  I have sound  thru xmms but none thru videos . any ideas?
<Ububegin> IndyGunFreak: but nautilus doesnt have that tree kinda structure in the left hand side...
<kernfreak> yes it does
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: yes it does, you need to set it in the settings for nautilus
<TurtleOfDoom> tesmar: that's how vmware works
<AngryElf> and what package might I dpkg-reconfigure in the hopes of "reinstalling" my network card?
<xhhux> hello
<ka2> Skullmonkey: which programs this is important to help solve it
<PMantis> jrib: Of course. thanks!
<TurtleOfDoom> tesmar: it *emulates* two processors
<ka2> TurtleOfDoom: no it doesnt
<Skullmonkey> ka2: its the wine program itself. it freezes my comp when i try to even change options or start it
<TurtleOfDoom> it doesn't
<ka2> TurtleOfDoom: it uses your existing ones
<TurtleOfDoom> you sure
<TurtleOfDoom> becasue i have the same thing
<kernfreak> SkullMonkey, COMPILE it muahahahahahaha
<kernfreak> j/k
<bill_> i'm having trouble with a Linksys WMP54G pci wireless driver.  any suggestions?  I used the .INF from the install cd
<xhhux> compile
<ka2> Skullmonkey: can you start it from the command line and pastebin the output
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: open Nautilus(Places/Home).. and where it likely says Places on the left, click it, and choose Tree
<endo> my amarok says I can't play mp3's..how can I fix it?
<Skullmonkey> ka2: no it freezes then also
<kernfreak> install mp3 support
<xhhux> synaptic
<puff> underwatercow: Okay, first of all, yeah, looks a bit sketchy.  First of all, 68.208.116.2 appears to be mail and primary DNS server for florenceal.org.  So user logins from there don't really make sense, I would block that IP address at your router.
<ka2> Skullmonkey: no output?
<chris0> bill_: did you install it from the CD or did you copy it onto your computer?
<bill_> copy to computer
<puff> underwatercow: Second, make sure you have disabled external root login on your box.
<underwatercow> puff: that should be disabled by default, right?
<puff> underwatercow: Yeah.
<underwatercow> puff: then it's still disabled
<Skullmonkey> ka2: i cant type wine in terminal without my computer freezing
<Ein2015> are there any gOS support channels on this ircnet?
<chris0> bill_ you need the INF and any other files in the same folder as well
<puff> underwatercow: Okay then.
<bill_> it's a new card so I tried the XP and Vista INF file..no go invalid driver
<Ububegin> IndyGunFreak: yeah,sweet ...just like windows but w/o the annoying crashes... thanks,dude
<tesmar> hi all, anybody here with experience running ubuntu as a guest in VMWARE SERVER?
<ka2> Skullmonkey: your wine is really broken
<tesmar> I have ubuntu 7.10, and 2 cpus selected in VMware optiokns
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: no sweat..
<ka2> Skullmonkey:try reinstalling wine
<bill_> ok
<tesmar>  but when I check XP proc (the host) the guest will only use 50% proc
<bill_> I will retry
<biabia> Skullmonkey, how old is that pc? processor speed/type and memory?
<chris0> bill_: ok
<Skullmonkey> ka2: already have. my friend think its my video driver
<ka2> tesmar: thats a vmware problem not ubuntu
<prettyricky> Hey guys is there any program I can use to make a copy of a data dvd?
<puff> underwatercow: Third, who is florenceal.org?  It may be somebody's cable modem box, in which case they're probably running windows and have been zombied.
<tesmar> k
<ka2> Skullmonkey: it wont be that
<biabia> i cant get my video driver to install.
<killown> hi! I am trying compile nvidia driver and get it error /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist ... can anyone help me??
<ka2> biabia: which video card?
<jrib> !nvidia > killown (read the private message from ubotu)
<prettyricky> I have data in a dvd and need to make a copy of it
<biabia> its a vanta nv6
<jrib> killown: don't compile it
<biabia> sort of old
<mike1980> How can I make Apache2 allow only LAN connects from the network
<PMantis> Hmmm, maybe my sources.list is ok... but I still can't find mythtv-common in gutsy
<killown> jrib kernel slash version
<ka2> biabia: really old - nvidia drivers dont support that
<Skullmonkey> biabia: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?product=426795&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&dest_page=product&docname=c00193732
<puff> underwatercow: Whois says it's the city of florence utilities in Alabama, and lists a phone number for them, so you
<dublpaws> mike1980: #apache people couldn't help?
<jrib> killown: huh?
<killown> it has not binary drivers nvidia
<puff> underwatercow: So you might want to call them about this.
<mike1980> dublpawsL no one there
<mike1980> dublpaws: no one there
<dublpaws> ew
<Skullmonkey> ka2: are you sure?
<underwatercow> puff: yeah... think it's just random attacks?
<chris0> killown: sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<puff> underwatercow: Most likely, yeah.  Unless you know that somebody has it in for you.
<killown> I have installed it
<bill_> chris...that did the trick...
<killown> 2.6.23-slash4.0
<biabia> ka2 ya. i downloaded a legacy driver and installed it. editing xorg,conf with no backup and it wouldnt boot into gui. lucky i remembered which changes i made
<underwatercow> puff: I just might call them... and no, no one has it out for me to my knowledge ;-D
<AngryElf> does anyone know what package sets up basic networking so I can try to reconfigure it?
<chris0> bill_: good. I went through the same issue
<ka2> Skullmonkey: 99%
<puff> underwatercow: It might be that in some way, whoever hacked that system traced back to you and is trying to exploit your system.
<Skullmonkey> ka2: what do you suggest then?
<underwatercow> puff: any idea how they would have my information? or could it just have been routed through even?
<chris0> killown: why don't the linux-restricted-modules' nvidia driver work?
<ka2> killown: ubuntu 8.04?
<ka2> killown: or self compiled?
<killown> chris0 linux-restricted work in this kernel?
<zero88> Ok. I've installed my wireless driver using ndiswrapper. Its present and I am able to locate several different wireless networks. I was able to connect to my own one time, and after a reboot I have not been able to connect again. I am not able to obtain an IP on startup and have tried everything from disabling encryption and changing the ESSID. Im really confused on why I cannot connect. Can anybody help me?
<mike1980> anyone here good with apache?
<killown> ka2 a special kernel for desktop
<neo> wanna help????
<ka2> killown: where from?
<chris0> killown: not sure...
<Khajavi> I want to develop my C++ project with GTK. what package I would to download?
<killown> http://hqxriven.wordpress.com/2008/02/24/kernel-slash-40-compilado-para-o-kxubuntu-710/
<Ein2015> mike1980: #apache
<puff> underwatercow: I'm not sure what your second question means.  As to the first, it could be random, or it could be that somebody behind that domain (or some other box they hacked) has email from you,e tc, or some reason that they think they might be able to exploit your system.
<mike1980> ok thnaks
<Ein2015> np mike1980 :)
<chris0> killown: it's probably not supported, but you could always try manually installing the driver from nvidia,com
<ka2> killown: any reason you cant use the ubuntu one?
<icesword> hello
<icesword>  where to download that  gnome 2.18 virtual machine file
<puff> underwatercow: Not something special, more likely they ran a grep or something, looking for patterns.
<killown> chris0 I am do it
<ka2> icesword:  gnome 2.18 = old
<andresj> anybody know how can I connect to koalamud servers as a client?
<puff> underwatercow: Have you checked all your accounts, etc?
<Khajavi> I want to develop my C++ project with GTK. what package I would to download?
<icesword> ka2,i like old ,coz it is small
<puff> underwatercow: If you haven't been penetrated yet, you might want to think about using something like tripwire.
<Skullmonkey> ka2: can you suggest for me to do something?
<ka2> Khajavi: will check - your using gtkmm right?
<underwatercow> puff: what is tripwire? puff: would a software based firewall like iptables still have allowed these attempts?
<ka2> Skullmonkey: try #winehq
<chris0> killown: then I don't know... I'm not sure when it comes to custom kernels.
<zero88> Can anyone help?
<Starnestommy> Khajavi: I think libgtk2.0-dev
<Skullmonkey> ka2: they havent helped
<Skullmonkey> and said to come here
<ka2> Skullmonkey: report it as a wine bug then
<Khajavi> ok
<AngryElf> what app could do command line burning of a file/folder to cdrom?
<icesword> time for lunch,goodbye
<puff> tripwire was the research project that first created this sort of thing.  You'd be looking for not necessarily tripwire itself, but some tripwire-like integrity checker.  Basically it does a bunch of cryptographically strong checksums on all your files.  You keep the tripwire checksums and the checking software offline.  If you suspect a hack, you run tripwire against your system to see if any of the binaries, etc, have been altered.
<ka2> Khajavi: using c gtk or c++ gtk?
<biabia> ka2 so i have given up on it. i was hoping to run stepmania but i think its a lost
<bruenig> AngryElf: you would use genisoimage to make the iso, then wodim to burn it
<MrKeuner> hi, I have random lockups on thinkpad r52(1849-4wu). using 2.6.22-14-generic (Ubuntu 7.10) version of Linux kernel. I am suspecting the wireless driver, is there a way to turn on logging on a module?
<bruenig> AngryElf: or mkisofs or cdrecord (I don't remember what cd tools ubuntu uses)
<ka2> biabia: that card is **old** it probably wouldnt handle that
<biabia> Skullmonkey, you could make a machine like that dual boot for your windows apps/games?
<Khajavi> Ka2: c++
<puff> underwatercow: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/49
<underwatercow> puff: sounds useful, I'll look into it... thanks. So do you think I should still block the ip address in the router? or would getting iptables back up be enough along with contacting the florceal.org?
<biabia> lol. ya i know, now. i was hoping for the best
<puff> underwatercow: Yes.
<puff> underwatercow: I think you should block that IP at the router, why not?  THough you shouldn't assume that will protect you.
<puff> underwatercow: Do you understand the basic theory behind iptables, ipchains, firewalls, etc?
<ka2> Khajavi: build-essential, libgtk2.0-dev, libgtkmm.0-dev
<underwatercow> puff: at a basic level, yes... I have been using firestarter to manage it
<puff> Hm, I wonder.
<kernfreak> muahahahahahah
<Khajavi> kia2: if I want to write c and java ?
<neo> when i open some applications it edits the /etc/hosts file and pc starts to work slowly   ,,, how to deny the access to write to these files...
<ka2> Khajavi: java?
<kernfreak> a lil jack daniells, and gcc, and im sure to jaz up this system
<puff> Look, all a firewall or a packet filter does is make it harder for unapproved communication to happen.
<Khajavi> kia: I dont like swing
<ka2> Khajavi: java sdk from sun. gtk isnt available for java from the ubuntu repos
<oloughlin75> Khajavi: swing isnt fun enough for you?
<kernfreak> khahavi i know how you can get gtk for java
<kernfreak> but i cant say
 * kernfreak shuts up
<Khajavi> oloughlin: GTK is better :-D
<ka2> kernfreak: compile it?
<kernfreak> muahaha
<ka2> Khajavi: pythons better than java :)
<nickrud> kernfreak: not very helpful, that ;)
<oloughlin75> I like how java is clerly structured
<kernfreak> i really think java sux neway
<underwatercow> puff: would you recommend unplugging my router and letting my ip address change as well?
<Khajavi> kernfread: what do i do fo java?
<kernfreak> i cant say
<matthias> hi
<puff> underwatercow: Wouldn't hurt.
 * Scunizi is going to relax and watch American Idol with his lovely wife.
<ka2> oloughlin75: python much more so
<underwatercow> puff: alright, thanks for your help
<Fingel> you can use the GTK toolkit with java?
<Khajavi> :-(
<puff> Khajavi: Install the sun java package.  What do you want to do with java?
<kernfreak> there are gtk bindings for just about everything
<kernfreak> try c#
<puff> underwatercow: Scunzi's advice is also good.
<matthias> hi everybody any happy people here ?
<underwatercow> puff: which advice?
<Khajavi> I want to set java app with Gnome
<kernfreak> i rather like it, i prefer c, c++, and perl
<oloughlin75> ka2: I like curly braces and semicolons. The syntax is clear (although verbose)m which I don't see in python
<bazhang> matthias heh; you have a support question?
<ka2> Khajavi: not easy
<kernfreak> khajavi there are "i believe" java bindings for gtk
<puff> underwatercow: <Scunizi> underwatercow, I may be wrong but it sounds like someone's got it out for you.. is your machine on the dmz of the router or do you have all the ports locked down in the router? if so they've breached it and are pinging you direct.  You got anything else loaded like skype, gizmo.. something that opens ports? Turn off UPNP
<bitlogical> would anyon know why all of my media players would crash nomatter what video i try to run. mplayer vlc? All of them just disappeaar right after loading
<matthias> yes, you are good at firewalls
<matthias> bazhang
<underwatercow> puff: oh yeah... I'll do that too... thanks
<ka2> Khajavi: its easy in python, c, c++
<therealnanotube> bitlogical: maybe a corrupt video file?
<ka2> Khajavi: but not java
<kernfreak> but you have to build them if they are not supplied as ubuntu packages, c# "if you know java" would be an easy transition
<bazhang> bitlogical try running them from the terminal and see what error messages you get
<neo> when i open some applications it edits the /etc/hosts file and pc starts to work slowly   ,,, how to deny the access to write to these files...
<oloughlin75> Khajavi: what are you trying to make?
<ka2> Khajavi: and c#
<zero88_> Ok. I've installed my wireless driver using ndiswrapper. Its present and I am able to locate several different wireless networks. I was able to connect to my own one time, and after a reboot I have not been able to connect again. I am not able to obtain an IP on startup and have tried everything from disabling encryption and changing the ESSID. Im really confused on why I cannot connect. Can anybody help me?
<puff> underwatercow: so, security basics:  all security exploits depend on two things:  1) getting bytes onto your box, 2) getting your box to execute the bytes.
<bazhang> matthias: you want to configure a firewall? manually or with a gui?
<Khajavi> ok
<matt3453> can anyone tell me how to install something like flash so that all users can use it? i've currently got an admin account and several 'desktop' users, but they cant view or install flash
<kernfreak> install mono
<puff> underwatercow: Therefore, security is comprised of a) controlling what gets onto your box, b) controlling what gets executed on your box.
<kernfreak> try it out
<ka2> Khajavi: diveintopython.org, monoproject.org
<matthias> bazhang: what firewall includes trapwire, i really do not matter prefer gui but it all depends i guess ...
<kernfreak> if you know java, c# should come easy
<puff> underwatercow: Hm, maybe I should write this out long form and send you the URL.
<underwatercow> puff: that would work too :)
<ka2> kernfreak: and python even
<Khajavi> kia: first i want to develop my c++ project for my university but I am learning java.
<ka2> kernfreak: or perl (yech)
<matthias> bazhaNG I AM TI USED TO ZONEALARM ...
<underwatercow> is it normal to get "Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled" messages from the kernel?
<ka2> Khajavi: use swing :)
<bazhang> Khajavi: you can install diveintopython from the repos-- it is a free ebook
<matthias> sorry for the capital letter ...
<ka2> matthias: iptables is better
<matthias> well i have an tricky question as well
<matt3453> can anyone tell me how to install something like flash so that all users can use it? i've currently got an admin account and can use flash websites, but i've got several 'desktop' users, and they cant view or install flash
<oloughlin75> Khajavi: swing can be either very easy or very hard, depending on what your doing :)
<Khajavi> kia: python is very is and interactive: a will get it soon
<kernfreak> yea, i know perl, c,  c++ and some python, i am moving twords managed code, much easier to work with
<ka2> matthias: what question
<neo> when i open some applications it edits the /etc/hosts file and pc starts to work slowly   ,,, how to deny the access to write to these files...
<ka2> oloughlin75: gtk similar
<matthias> ka2 it can restrict accesss and have some kind if tripwire in it ?
<bazhang> matthias ah okay--well linux has something called iptables--a bit different than the windows one--a decent front end is called firestarter you can install it from the repos
<ka2> kernfreak: so python or c#
<ka2> matthias: tripwire????
<Khajavi> oloughlin: I know. thank but it is interperter
<kernfreak> dont know enough about python to compare it
<ka2> Khajavi: no it is just automatticly compiled into a .pyc file
<matthias> ka2 yes if someone gets into my system than i kan go back and see when and what was maed ...
<oloughlin75> Khajavi: python is interpreted, I think
<kernfreak> yes
<kernfreak> python, perl, php
<Khajavi> kia2: compliling pyhthon is interesting fo me
<bazhang> matt3453: you have to sudo to use flash? any reason to set it up that way?
<ka2> oloughlin75: no it just acts like it
<ka2> oloughlin75: it uses bytecode like java & c#
<ka2> oloughlin75: as .pyc files
<matthias> ka2 trap wire i mean ...
<ka2> matthias: no its tripwire
<oloughlin75> ka2: ahhh, I always thought it was interpreted
<matthias> okey thank toy ka2
<Khajavi> olo...: I google it. thank for your info
<matthias> ka2: tripwire is the one to use for that matter ...
<Khajavi> kia2: I so
<kernfreak> see there, thats how much i know of python, im familliar with the semantics but never explored it beyond that
<ka2> matthias: yes
<ka2> matthias: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/49
<matthias> ka2 i mean iptables have that kind of options of some kind ...
<matt3453> bazhang: no, i'm just talking about using it in firefox
<matt3453> bazhang: not running anything from the command line
<matthias> ka2: thanks ...
<ka2> kernfreak: its a common misconception
<matt3453> its actually for my girlfriend's mom and the gf's siblings
<bazhang> matt3453: you have the flash nonfree installed for firefox then? what is the issue I am not really clear there
<matthias> another thing ka2 if not to busy ...
<matt3453> bazhang: i can login to my admin account, open firefox, and view flash, but any of the 'desktop' users, ie little kids, cant view any of the flash
<ka2> matthias: i like to multitask :)
<matt3453> is there some permissions thing i need to do?
<matthias> ok :)
<ka2> matthias: so what is it?
<kernfreak> did you install flash as root
<biabia> how would i start GDM
<kernfreak> nm
<ka2> !justask | matthias
<ubotu> matthias: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> matt3453: you have different user accounts set up for other people?
<matt3453> bazhang: yea
<matthias> i have installed skype on it but the bluetooth deos not work i mean skype does not find my bluetooth headset ...
<therealnanotube> kernfreak: oloughlin75: this may be helpful: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_%28programming_language%29#Interpretational_semantics
<arakthor> biabia: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (I think), or you might be able to use startx if you're in a text only console
<bazhang> matt3453: then set up the flash plugin for their accounts
<matthias> the bluetooth is an sonyericsson and detected by ubuntu but not by skype ...
<AngryElf> what's the word on updating a BIOS through ubuntu -- all a matter of if the manufacturor has a linux-tool?
<ka2> matthias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype
<kernfreak> im familliar with the sematics of interpreted languages
<matt3453> bazhang: is there some command or something i can type to do that, or do i have to log into each account?
<matthias> thanks again ...
<craigbass1976> Is there a way in nautilus to go into a folder full of images and view as thumbnails?  I read some discussion in the forums, but didn't see any definite "Yay" or "nay"
<EnK> A freshly downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 - when botting with the CD, I get the option to boot Ubuntu, the progress bar spins back and forth, and then text lines begin to appear and it locks up at "running local boot scripts" and it never continues.  Any wisdom or advice?
<AntiUSA> how come everytime I try to adjust the size of my parition it says "The test of the file system with type ext3 in parition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors." and if I try to contionue it fails?
<matthias> now i got saome reading to do ...
<matthias> some ...
<matt3453> seems like something that should be able to get accomplished by a permissions tap or something
<ka2> EnK: wait a little while
<jeffMASTERflex> craigbass1976: yes, images should show as thumbnails
<neo> when i open some applications it edits the /etc/hosts file and pc starts to work slowly   ,,, how to deny the access to write to these files...
<matthias> thank you all, i do not want to be rude but i will get back and read on this tips o got, thank you ...
<EnK> ka2 - was 12 hours long enough?!
<AngryElf> EnK: wait longer, run the disk check to make sure your ISO is good, start figuring out which hardware part is incompatible by process of elimination
<non-anon> what's the command line command to find out what my local IP address is?
<neo> when i open some applications it edits the /etc/hosts file and pc starts to work slowly   ,,, how to deny the access to write to these files...
<ka2> EnK: about 12 hours too long :)
<jrib> neo: what application?  It can't edit /etc/hosts unless you are running it with sudo.
<matt3453> neo - that's your pc's dns server basically.... if your system has been up for a long time it might be sucking up ram or something??
<craigbass1976> jeffMASTERflex, I only see icons
<neo> when i open some applications they edits the /etc/hosts file and pc starts to work slowly   ,,, how to deny the access to write to these files...
<craigbass1976> jeffMASTERflex, I can view as list, or icons
<ka2> neo: stop asking we are trying to answer!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> erik try running with the option acpi=off
<jeffMASTERflex> craigbass1976: in nautilus go to Edit/Preferences/Preview to see the thumbnail settings
<kernfreak> what I didnt know is that python produces intermediate byte code in the way that c# and java do, that would make it a non-interpreted lang
<EnK> thanks ka2 - I kinda thought so too.
<AntiUSA> how come everytime I try to adjust the size of my parition it says "The test of the file system with type ext3 in parition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors." and if I try to contionue it fails?
<matthias> hi guys, just like to reccomend noscritp for firefox, i like it a lot ...
<b_ecca> need help installing themes in ubuntu, kinda new to ubuntu sorry
<bazhang> EnK: try booting with the option acpi=off
<ka2> matthias: offtopic
<endo> my amarok says I can't play mp3's..how can I fix it?
<jeffMASTERflex> craigbass1976: by default nautilus is set up to only display thumbnails of images that are less than 5MB in size
<biabia> how would i set gdm as the default display manager
<ka2> matthias: and its a pain actually
<EnK> acpi-off   Mkay.
<kernfreak> endo, install mp3 support
<bazhang> endo install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bruenig> biabia: just make sure the gdm daemon starts
<matthias> ka2 : why ?
<EnK> thanks y'all.  maybe back in a while.
<bruenig> and the others don't
<ka2> matthias: because heaps of things use javascript -even gmail
<arakthor> endo: usually it pops up a box asking if you would like to install mp3 support for amarok. If that doesn't show up, go to the amarok website and follow the instructions there
<matthias> ka2: well you can allow the script to run on that page and on other more dangerous pages restrict it ...
<Jamesinator> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<therealnanotube> ka2: it /is/ kind of a pain, but it cleans up a lot of crap - and once you use it for the first few days and whitelist your regularly visited sites, it's hardly noticeable
<bazhang> matthias same here noscript and adblockplus are nice plugins for firefox on ubuntu
<ka2>  therealnanotube: try adblock plus for that :)
<therealnanotube> ka2: got that too, of course :)
<ka2> no real need for noscript then
<Z_o-s-o> Hey is there anyone else with FireFox always crashing while using flash video like youtube?  I've got the latest flash installed.
<neo> pc was working slowly a while ago , some body on the forum told me to edit the first line of ¨/etc/hosts¨ as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨     it rectified the problem ,but whenever some application opens i.e. mozilla it modifies the file again>>>
<tomvolek_> hi, newbie here,  i have setup two Ubuntu hosts on my local home network siting behind a wireless gateway using DHCP.   How can I copy files from one host to the other ?
<bazhang> matthias you may also want to check out user agent switcher--it allows firefox to spoof being ie7/vista for some less linux friendly sites
<matthias> well just to make you guys aware there is hope to keep nasty things outside a buit longer .... :)
<kernfreak> Z_o-s-o; try installing firefox 3
<ka2> neo: mozilla cant edit it
<kernfreak> and ln the flash plugin
<ka2> neo: unless you run it as root which you should never do
<Z_o-s-o> kernfreak : Ill try it
<AntiUSA> how come everytime I try to adjust the size of my parition it says "The test of the file system with type ext3 in parition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors." and if I try to contionue it fails?
<bazhang> matthias thanks for the recommend
<hopeless> i need to create a user with uid=500 in ubuntu 7.10 so i can access my fedora partition. i have edited the uid minimum values in /etc/login.defs, etc/gnome-system-tools/users/profiles, and /etc/adduser.conf, and rebooted, and i still cannot create a user with uid=500. what do i do?
<therealnanotube> tomvolek_: i'd recommend ssh. set up openssh-server on one machine, use your favorite sftp client to transfer files to/from the other machine
<matthias> thanks and good bye ...
<matthias> :)
<bazhang> cya
<craigbass1976> jeffMASTERflex, Ahh, it was not size, but local files issue.  Weird, I thought that a mounted up nfs share would be considered local as far as nautilus was concerned...
<kernfreak> Z_o-s-o, once you do, copy the flash plugin into the firefox3/plugins dir
<PMantis> Is there any way to install mythtv without using MYTHBuntu? On my 7.10 live CD and my server, ther's broken packages when I try to install the server.
<neo> ok suggestions?
<Ein2015> PMantis: use synaptic (or aptitude, apt-get, etc)
<ka2> neo: pastebin the file
<bazhang> PMantis: yes but they are less easy than mythbuntu
<Ein2015> PMantis: from there just install from the repositories, search for mythtv
<Z_o-s-o> kernfreak : Will do, whatre the chances that this fixes the issue?
<deniz__> i went here (http://cvs.cinelerra.org/docs/split_manual_en/cinelerra_cv_manual_en_21.html#SEC298) to add non takeoffable subtitles to my video using cinelerra and then it brought me here (http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/) (the second link has instructions that I think are most proper for the ubuntu irc channel) i was hoping for EASY TO UNDERSTAND instructions
<tomvolek_> therealnanotube:  what if I just mount one partion form host one to partiton two on host two ?
<kernfreak> Z_o-s-o, i had some issues with flash, and installing 3 worked
<fba> caramba quanta gente hauhauah
<neo> pastebin means??
<fba> hello peoples
<craigbass1976> kernfreak, is ff3 an apt-gettable package for feisty?
<wols_> can anyone with a default install of ubuntu please do a sudo iptables -L for me and paste?
<kernfreak> if it dont, uninstall it, you can run your current firefox along side of 3
<fba> do you speak portuguish?
<wols_> and maybe a sudo netstat -anp?
<bazhang> neo you can /msg ubotu paste for the link
<Ein2015> fba: portuguese* :)
<PMantis> Ein2015: I've enabled universe, and mythbuntu-control-centre is available but mythtv-common is not, therefore a broken package. I know how to use sources.list and apt-get, etc.
<AntiUSA> how come everytime I try to adjust the size of my parition it says "The test of the file system with type ext3 in parition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors." and if I try to contionue it fails?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have random lockups on thinkpad r52(1849-4wu). using 2.6.22-14-generic (Ubuntu 7.10) version of Linux kernel. I am suspecting the wireless driver, is there a way to turn on logging on a module?
<kernfreak> im using gusty
<fba> Ein2015: hauhauah mi english is bad :D
<bazhang> fba brasil or portugal
<Ein2015> hrm PMantis give me a second, let me see if i can help you.
<AntiUSA> come on? can anyone please help me?
<arakthor> !portugese | fba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kernfreak> search synaptic, should be there
<neo> didnt understand
<ka2> AntiUSA: with what
<kernfreak> thats how I installed it
<AntiUSA> come on? can anyone please help me?
<PMantis> Ein2015: I'd appreciate know what repo it's in... thanks!
<Ein2015> !anyone | arakthor
<AntiUSA> how come everytime I try to adjust the size of my parition it says "The test of the file system with type ext3 in parition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors." and if I try to contionue it fails?
<ubotu> arakthor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ka2> !pastebin | neo
<ubotu> neo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fba> bazhang: tanto faz, hauhau brasil de preferencia :D
<Ein2015> PMantis: looking that up for you
<bazhang> fba /join #ubuntu-br
<arakthor> Ein2015 don't need that, sorry. was looking to see if ubotu new which language channel to direct fba to
<wols_> MrKeuner: can you do something for me?
<fba> bazhang: what default language is chanel? english?
<bazhang> arakthor: it would be !pt for future reference
<wols_> MrKeuner: do you have a fairly default ubuntu install? sudo iptables -L ?
<ere4si> AntiUSA, have you tried running fsck from the live cd to repair the errors?
<bazhang> fba here yes english
<AntiUSA> ka2: thoughts?
<Todd> while a friend of mine installing UBUNTU7.04 on his ThinkPad ,It shows the 'cannot access tty',anyone knows Why?
<therealnanotube> tomvolek_: but what protocol will you use to "mount" the partition? standard partition mounting only works for disks directly attached to the machine. you have to use some kind of a network protocol to access a different computer over the network.
<AntiUSA> no how do I do that?
<bazhang> wols_: hi!
<arakthor> thanks bazhang
<tomvolek_> you are right, i forgot
<MrKeuner> wols_: do I have to run as root
<kernfreak> <craigbass1976> search synaptic for "firefox" ff3 is there, im using gusty
<wols_> yes sudo iptables -L
<bazhang> no worries arakthor ;]
<therealnanotube> tomvolek_: since you said you have two computers, that's why i recommended ssh - it's very easy to set up
<ka2> kernfreak: no thats firefox 2 as far as i know
<kernfreak> i have ff3
<ka2>  kernfreak: firefox 3 is still in beta
<kernfreak> its labeled as a beta
<fba> bazhang: ok
<kernfreak> in synaptic
<deniz__> i have a tarball
<ka2> the firefox-3.0 package is outdated
<deniz__> how do u compile it
<therealnanotube> tomvolek_: and once you have an ssh server up on one machine, you can even "mount" it on your other machine by using nautilus's "connect to server" function
<AntiUSA> ere4si: how do I do that?
<ka2>  deniz__: tarball of what?
<bazhang> deniz__: what package
<fba> bazhang: mi english is bad, but i read +-
<fba> hauhauaha
<deniz__> ka2, subtitle thing for video editing (http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/)
<ere4si> AntiUSA, boot from the live cd - open a terminal - then type     sudo fsck -A /dev/sda    or what the hd is
<fba> bazhang: google translate :D
<bazhang> fba haha
<kernfreak> im using grand paradiso
<tomvolek_> theralnano: my real goal is to use rubyonrails to publish form one host to the other which is going to be a production like host ...
<kernfreak> code name im sure
<fba> help about zoneminder
<bazhang> fba is that a firewall?
<fba> bazhang: not
<hopeless> does anybody know how to create a user with user id less than 1000?
<speeddemon8803> you do realize deniz__, that the program your stating, is in the repositories.
<fba> bazhang: is read/write disc
<speeddemon8803> and you dont have to compile it.
<bazhang> fba what is zoneminder
<fba> bazhang: bad :(
<tomvolek_> therealnano: I have not tried rubyonrials publishing yet, but It might do what I want without much hassel
<fba> bazhang: zoneminder.org
<deniz__> speeddemon8803, so then wats the command :)
<Todd> while installing UBUNTU7.04 on ThinkPad ,It shows the 'cannot access tty',anyone knows Why?
<fba> bazhang: cftv (tv circuit close)
<AntiUSA> ere4si: says device busy when I try to run that command?
<ka2> tomvolek_: i still dont get ruby on rails. django seems nice though
<fba> i using kubunut :D
<fba> gnome bad hauhauah
<ere4si> AntiUSA, from the live cd?
<fba> hauahua
<kernfreak> buts its not the beta, its an alpha
<ka2> fba: no kde bad
<AntiUSA> yes
<kernfreak> it is outdated
<speeddemon8803> sudo aptitude install subtitleeditor i believe
<bazhang> fba if you tell me what you want to do then I can help better
<ka2> fba: i used to use kde but switched to gnome
<kernfreak> oh well i can just install it from, nm
<therealnanotube> tomvolek_: don't know much about ruby, either on rails or without... if there's something you think will work, then give it a try :)
<bazhang> !info subtitleeditor
<ubotu> subtitleeditor (source: subtitleeditor): Graphical subtitle editor with sound waves representation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.6-1 (gutsy), package size 564 kB, installed size 2164 kB
<Ein2015> PMantis: i seem to be able to see the mythtv package just fine using synaptic... let me try to install it on my serverbox...
<ere4si> AntiUSA, is there partitions mounted from that drive?
<speeddemon8803> thanks baz :)
<tomvolek_> will do therealnano, thanks for ur comments,   god bless
<PMantis> Ein2015: Hmmm. OK, thanks!
<bazhang> hehe no worries speeddemon8803
<AntiUSA> uhhh, i guess so
<AntiUSA> how do I unmount
<deniz__> AntiUSA, sudo umount -a
<lixiangfa> ni hao
<bazhang> hello lixiangfa
<AntiUSA> k
<tomvolek_> Ka2 : so many people using rubyonrails now, so i thought i use, it, I liek teh rubylanguage.. its way more advanced than other dead brain scripting languages ..
<fba> ka2: kde = window :D simple hauhaua gnome is very clean :D kde is very colours hauhauahauahuahauhu
<ere4si> AntiUSA, sudo umount /dev/sda1  - or what the partitions are called
<nickrud> AntiUSA: is this a live cd you're running, or your hd install?
<AntiUSA> livecd
<ka2> deniz__: got virtualbox yet
<Todd> while installing UBUNTU7.04 on ThinkPad ,It shows the 'cannot access tty',anyone knows Why?
<matt3453> ok, so how to i get users access to a specific program?
<kernfreak> lol fba, what?
<deniz__> ka2, in like 10 min
<therealnanotube> tomvolek_: i use python :)
<tomvolek_> ka2:  but one problem i have is, I have plenty of legacy javascipt which I need to port to rails, and that is a daunting task ..
<deniz__> ka2,  more like 5
<fba> hahaahuahu mi english bad :(
<ka2> fba: gnome is more themable actually
<fba> wait
<fba> go google
<fba> wait
<AntiUSA> it a[[ears top work once the drive is unmounted
<PMantis> Ein2015: See if you can find mythtv-backend-master ...
<Pici> !ttyerror | Todd
<ubotu> Todd: If you get an error on boot similar to « /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off », you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<tomvolek_> I which we had a javascript framework which u could do javascirpt both on client and server side ..
<AntiUSA> thanks guy
<lixiangfa> ni men hao
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomvolek_> python is good too
<Zelfire> hey
<ka2> tomvolek_: python rulez
<bazhang> matt3453: what did you do when you installed firefox flash plugin nonfree? are you running as root now?
<kernfreak> damn ppl use that offtopic thing alot huh?
<lixiangfa> ke yi jiao jiao wo ma
<ka2> lixiangfa: hah?
<nickrud> !cn | lixiangfa
<ubotu> lixiangfa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Zelfire> I have a quick question about smb
<Pici> kernfreak: Perhaps they're trying to tell you something...
<matt3453> i'm not running as root
<bazhang> lixiangfa: you need to speak english here xie xie
<gold44> lixiangfa: who?
<PMantis> Ein2015: Ahhh, I think it's in multiverse
<tomvolek_> i am language agnostic somewhat, whatever helps you to do your work faster to make money :)
<kernfreak> Pici, or, they think that an offtopic involves them ;-)
<ka2> tomvolek_: i program for fun
<matthias> hey guys where do i comment about skype to ubuntu about problems in skype ?
<fba> kernfreak: kde Freshness , Blinking light
<Ein2015> PMantis: it is
<Zelfire> can anyone help me with smb and windows networks
<giant> would there be any good reason to run a bind server at home?
<kernfreak> lol fba i gotha
<Ein2015> PMantis: i can see all those
<Todd> Pici:Thank you!
<fba> kernfreak: gnome Opaque
<kernfreak> gotcha
<nickrud> matthias: to skype, since it's not in ubuntu
<PriceChild> giant, if you don't know of one, then no.
<ka2> matthias: dont tell ubuntu about skpe
<matthias> ok ..
<ka2> matthias: skype is made by skype
<Ein2015> PMantis: a search on my synaptic shows a billion mythtv packages, including mythtv-backend-master
<kernfreak> gnome Opaque, and kde colours
<fba> bazhang: zoneminder lock my pc O_o
<kernfreak> i know what ya mean bud
<endo> why wont flash work in my opera?
<ka2> kernfreak: no either is either
<matthias> thank you found some buggs in it ...
<giant> just because I can't think of one... doesnt' mean there isn't one
<tomvolek_> ka2  :  you lucky
<bazhang> fba you need to tell me what you want to do; what is the purpose you are seeking?
<ka2> kernfreak: although i have a completly grey theme right now :)
<whabo> hello guys
<kernfreak> lol
<matt3453> ok, so how can i associate an app with a user group?
<matt3453> permissions wise anyway
<bazhang> giant true but not really a support question
<kernfreak> mine is white
<PMantis> Ein2015: Yeah... I didn't expect it to be in multiverse, since other myth packages are in main... and there's a Ubuntu based distro with myth. Ahh well.
<Z_o-s-o> Kernfreak : FF 3 hasnt crashed or paused so far, but alot of my plugins and themes arent supported yet
<kernfreak> omg again with the "not a support topic"
<deniz__> ka2, its dojne downloading
<PMantis> Ein2015:  Thanks for looking!
<ka2> kernfreak: http://tinyurl.com/3x59ou is my desktop
<ka2> deniz__: yay
<kernfreak> Z_o-s-o, flash is working ok then?
<bazhang> kernfreak feel free to answer his question if you wish ;]
<neil_d> if I want to start an app (in fullscreen mode) so I can access the standard screen with <ctrl><alt>F7 and using something like <ctrl><alt>F8     can I ?  how ?
<deniz__> ka2, now i have to wait like 30-40 min for my comp to finish using optical drive b4 i install virtual xp :'(
<Z_o-s-o> kernfreak : so far no crashes or pauses
<kernfreak> no no, i cant answer QUEStions, that bot may poke at me again
<bazhang> haha
<Jamesinator> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flowOver> how do i setup shared folders with xp in virtualbox?
<ka2> kernfreak: ubotu is great :)
 * speeddemon8803 pats ubotu
<kernfreak> no no, its a beast of burden
<Ein2015> where's the list of ubotu commands?
<ka2> flowOver: see the virtualbox manual its really good
<speeddemon8803> ubotu doesnt poke unless we pull its tail :P
<ka2> Ein2015: wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubotu
<neil_d> flowOver: the is a #vbox group
<speeddemon8803> !ubotu > Ein2015
<therealnanotube> neil_d: can you just switch workspaces with ctl-alt-left and ctl-alt-right ?
<Ein2015> PMantis: i keep multiverse enabled by default :)
<bazhang> Ein2015: /msg ubotu list
<fba> bazhang: i am find help about zoneminder
<ka2> flowOver: i set it up following the manual
<speeddemon8803> Ein2015, please see private message from ubotu.
<DoubleDew> what is the command to open a graphical folder?
<ka2> nautilus
<neil_d> therealnanotube: I didn't know, but I need to know how to start the app first, do you know how ?
<bazhang> fba well really unless you tell me clearly what you want to do I cannot help
<kernfreak> you cant restrict topics, there are an inumerable amount of topics that stem from ubuntu, some of which man usually seem off topic, and that bot pops up every time i answer a question lmao
<PMantis> Ewwwwwwwwww Ubuntu's myth package is installing msttcorefonts
<fba> bazhang: but not find other place
<kernfreak> and that bot dont like source code lol
<therealnanotube> neil_d: what app are you starting? what exactly are you trying to do? :)
<ka2> kernfreak: because people tell it !offtopic?
<therealnanotube> DoubleDew: nautilus
<kernfreak> yes i know how them irc bots work, have programmed a few
<kernfreak> lol
<ka2> kernfreak: i like ubotu
<Ein2015> speeddemon8803: i did :P
<ka2> kernfreak: it saves people time :)
<speeddemon8803> Ein2015, ok
<ka2> kernfreak: eg !ati
<kernfreak> rtfm
<kernfreak> lol
<kernfreak> that was our bot
<nickrud> !rtfm | kernfreak ;p
<ubotu> kernfreak ;p: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<speeddemon8803> !rtfm > kernfreak
<fba> bazhang: hauhauahau do you speak portuguesh?
<ka2> !rtfm | kernfreak
<ubotu> kernfreak: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kernfreak> OMFG
<fba> Portuguese
<bazhang> fba try to launch zoneminder from the terminal and pastebin whatever errors you get
<nickrud> !language | kernfreak ;-)
<ubotu> kernfreak ;-): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kernfreak> muahahahaha
<kernfreak> what is wrong with rtfm
<kernfreak> lol
<DoubleDew> does php get processed as the user I am logged in as....I'm trying to create a file with an fwrite() command in a script....it is in an apache folder which i have to use sudo commands to create files
<fba> bazhang: ichi, not is simple
<Jamesinator> I'm using the restricted Nvidia driver for my GeForce FX 5200 under Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10, and the resolution will no longer go past 1024x768. I've followed the nVidia subsection from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but neither of the fixes worked. Any suggestions?
<nickrud> kernfreak: used far too often to put down beginners
<ka2> !rtfm | kernfreak ;)
<ubotu> kernfreak ;): Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<flowOver> i been searching for the man
<deniz__> does any1 no how to use cinelerra to make a menu for a "movie" im trying to make? i want video that keeps repeating (i think its called looping) in the menu
<neil_d> therealnanotube: I am trying to start UAE in fullscreen mode.  but it takes over the whole X screen system, I can use switch screen leaving UAE running and get back to Ubunut. What I would like to do is try to setup with a different set of X screen (like you do when you have two users loged in).
<neo> was dissconnected ......           i have problem wih the /etc/hosts file         .....      sometimes some programs edits the file and pc starts working slowly ,,,earlier somebody on the forum solved my problem by editing the file /etc/hosts first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨
<fba> bazhang: zoneminder use apache,mysql,php and other programs for run
<ka2> !lamp | fba
<ubotu> fba: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<james296> is there any way to prevent nspluginviewer from causing Konqueror to crash when viewing flash content?
<kernfreak> nickrud, thats true, but there is always "rude" ways to tell ppl to read the documentation, before asking questions
<bazhang> fba I really know nothing about zoneminder sorry
<james296> this is on Kubuntu 7.10
<AntiUSA> hmmm, when I try to install Ubuntu... I tell it to resze my previous partition and make a new parition... and after hitting the Forward button it just hangs.... what's going on?
<bazhang> AntiUSA: how much ram what cpu etc
<fba> bazhang: but i believe is hd crach
<speeddemon8803> AntiUSA, does it give any form of error?
<AntiUSA> 2GB
<AntiUSA> ram
<fba> bazhang: i go substituir hd
<AntiUSA> no error... just fucking sits there
<nickrud> kernfreak: we get a lot of people here who have no clue what documentation there is. Answering their specific question, and showing them how to find other answers themselves is what happens here. Not docs first
<AntiUSA> it's a dual core lappie with 2GB ram
<fba> substituir = replace
<Jamesinator> !language > AntiUSA
<bazhang> AntiUSA: language please
<LimCore> what to install to have man strlen and friends for C?
<ka2> !language | AntiUSA
<speeddemon8803> Guys, this room is family friendly, lets keep it that way ;)
<kernfreak> ok, ok, this isnt the "normal" linux room, i acually have to be civil, this is "linux gone wild"
<ubotu> AntiUSA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kernfreak> lol j/k
<fba> huahauha
<AntiUSA> yeah yeah yeah, I got the language thing
<ka2> !Language
<AntiUSA> lol
<Jamesinator> Now you got ubotu spam'd :D
<ka2> why isnt ubotu working?
<kernfreak> i cant curse
<bazhang> AntiUSA: perhaps a bad burn then did you check md5 what speed did you burn it at, what media did you use
<fba> chanel very busy
<ka2> ah it just worked
<AntiUSA> i've been using this disc for two months
<Jamesinator> I'm using the restricted Nvidia driver for my GeForce FX 5200 under Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10, and the resolution will no longer go past 1024x768. I've followed the nVidia subsection from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but neither of the fixes worked. Any suggestions?
<AntiUSA> ther disc is fine
<bazhang> ka2 he needs a breather ;]
<james296> is there any way to prevent nspluginviewer from causing Konqueror to crash when viewing flash content?
<ka2> bazhang: yea i do ;)
<speeddemon8803> Bazhang, i couldnt agree more.
<Presario> guys... my ubuntu is stuck at the splash screen at the "loading hardware drivers. any help here please?
<james296> I cant run flash content at all
<kernfreak> ok ok, ima go do another LFS to relieve this headache
<sean_> does anyone know when the release date for the new release is?
<ka2> 04/08
<storm-zen> wow... no rtfm here?  If I'd known that, I would have made the change to Ubuntu a long time ago. :)  ( RTFM isn't very ADD-compatible. :P )
<sean_> thanks
<ka2> 8.04 -  2008, april
<speeddemon8803> !hardy | sean_
<ubotu> sean_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> AntiUSA: what error message do you get; also if the disc is fine why are you having problems? it is either the disc or your harddrive--try burning a new one first
<james296> is there any way to prevent nspluginviewer from causing Konqueror to crash when viewing flash content?
<Z_o-s-o> Hardy = Apr. 24
<ka2> ok taking a breather by going back to google reader ;)
<AntiUSA> no error message!
<therealnanotube> neil_d: what's uae?
<ka2> 228 items
<DoubleDew> if i launch "sudo nautilus /var/www" and make permissions changes to a subdirectory there.... shouldn't that actually change the permissions?
<neo> I have problem wih the /etc/hosts file         .....      sometimes some programs edits the file and pc starts working slowly ,,,earlier somebody on the forum solved my problem by editing the file /etc/hosts first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨
<Presario> anybody help me with me stuck at splach boot?
<bazhang> AntiUSA: then burn a new iso and see if that works--otherwise perhaps hardware issues
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Did you end up going with a minimal cd?
<AntiUSA> *sigh*
<kernfreak> rtfm, is not used as most think it is, it is used for ppl who after being helped, and taught where to look for information, still "because of laziness" would rather ask questions than research, its not a term to describe a newbie.
<bazhang> kernfreak: not needed here
<speeddemon8803> !stop | kernfreak
<ubotu> kernfreak: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Zelfire> anyone availble to help?
<bazhang> kernfreak /join #gentoo ;]
<neil_d> therealnanotube: an Amiga emulator.
<ka2> bazhang: seems about right :)
<james296> hmmm guess Im gonna have to go back to Fedora if the problem I asked for cant be fixed...
<ka2> james296: what problem
<james296> hmmm guess Im gonna have to go back to Fedora if the problem I asked for cant be fixed...
<james296> is there any way to prevent nspluginviewer from causing Konqueror to crash when viewing flash content?
<AntiUSA> HAH! It went after hanging for 15 minutes!
<bazhang> james use firefox then--how many tabs you got going in konq by the way
<ka2> james296: it shouldnt crash
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: ok i managed to install ubuntu till the end and can boot up but it get stuck at "loading hardware driver". have a copy of the minimal cd but have not tried it yet..... but i thought that i don't need it already because i managed to install ubuntu already.... what's ur advise? I guess one of my hardware is not compatible with ubuntu
<ka2> james296: worked for me when i used kubuntu
<james296> but getting Firefox involves getting gnome software...
<fba> i go sleep :D
<fba> by peoples
<kernfreak> im already there, and in a bsd room, a deb room, a fedora room, 5 programming rooms,
<fba> bazhang: ;) tanks
<fba> ka2: by
<bazhang> fba no worries ;]
<ka2> kernfreak: how do you keep ub with it
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : What kind of PC is it and what are the specs?
<james296> I got the restricted extras, and opened up Konqueror and it doesnt show any flash content then when I close Konqueror it comes with an error message involving nspluginviewer
<neil_d> therealnanotube: can you start an app on it own X screen ?
<ka2> thanks to everyone who has ever said thanks to me btw
<bazhang> james296: indeed konq works well here too what are you doing to make it crash--got compiz and a ton of plugins, awn or other as well
<james296> I JUST got a fresh install
<ka2> james296: try #kubuntu :)
<Presario> It's a HP presario and heard alot about it not able to run ubuntu.... and the specs i'm sure are met as i installed ubuntu on an old laptop which are way outdated and it worked like a breeze
<james296> didnt even get any of the system updates yet
<therealnanotube> neil_d: ah... well, you /could/ start two instances of xorg... but that would be a bit of a waste of resources. when uae is running, what happens when you hit ctl-alt-left or right? anything?
<ka2> !flash | james296
<ubotu> james296: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<userwaldo> my ethernet card an e1000-ich9 drops about 50% of the packets
<neil_d> therealnanotube: nope.
<userwaldo> I'm searched the web, but i'm not finding anything useful
<ka2> james296: that could be part of it ;)
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: do you really need a more detailed specs?  could find for ya
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : As with most HP hardware, I'm sure your going to have to use some variation of noacpi
<james296> what you linked me to is 7.04 and under
<userwaldo> any ideas what i can do do debug this?
<james296> Im using 7.10
<Ein2015> Z_o-s-o: i've had to use noacpi on most of my machines
<ka2> james296: install flash-nonfree
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: hmms... tried it and still stuck at the same process.
<bazhang> james296: indeed update the system completely there was a flash problem not so long ago
<neo> was dissconnected ......           i have problem wih the /etc/hosts file         .....      sometimes some programs edits the file and pc starts working slowly ,,,earlier somebody on the forum solved my problem by editing the file /etc/hosts first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨
<james296> I DID!
<ka2> james296: bad ubotu :)
<james296> from the restricted extras
<Zelfire> anyone know how to get my internal texas instrument sd reader working?
<Z_o-s-o> Ein2015 : ouch
<ka2> james296: you said you didnt update
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: I'm using a Nvidia fx 5200 PCI video card
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : I'm not sure then....id run a quick search of the forum
<ka2> james296: there were flash problems a while ago
<james296> I didnt get any system updates I said
<Z_o-s-o> the 5200 should be fine
<james296> but I DID get the restricted extras
<bazhang> then get them james296
<ka2> Presario: PCI or agp?
<ce_niezz_crico_> tre_cool
<ce_niezz_crico_> hiii
<james296> I would, but, Im over my bandwidth usage limit
<Ein2015> Z_o-s-o: what are the benefits of acpi?
<ka2> james296: well you will have to wait
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: someone had the same problem with the same computer in the forums and solved it but i tried to follow what ever he did but still can't get it to work
<bazhang> james296: until you get those updates then it will not work
<james296> is that true?
<james296> why
<therealnanotube> neil_d: what about alt-tab?
<bazhang> yesh
<ka2> there were problems
<Presario> ka2: PCI for sure. haha i know it's a outdated and rare...
<james296> I see
<james296> ok
<james296> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<james296> lol
<ka2> adobe changed the location or something like that
<Symmetria> anyone know where I can find a release schedule for ubuntu ?
<speeddemon8803> adobe screwed up on their package therefore we suffered james.
<ce_niezz_crico_> indak lai ko?
<wols_> speeddemon8803: every half year
<speeddemon8803> we have a fix now though.
<james296> stupid adobe..
<jeffMASTERflex> Symmetria: they release every april and october of every year
<speeddemon8803> wols_, just about
<speeddemon8803> lol
<ka2> james296: if only they would opensource the player
<speeddemon8803> ka2, i totally agree!
<Symmetria> jeff *nod* but any dates for april this year? Im just trying to do some capacity planning for our mirror
<Zelfire> anyone know how to get my internal texas instrument sd reader working?
<neo> was dissconnected ......           i have problem wih the /etc/hosts file         .....      sometimes some programs edits the file and pc starts working slowly ,,,earlier somebody on the forum solved my problem by editing the file /etc/hosts first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨ now whenever i open some program the /et/hosts file is modified as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost¨
<james296> yeah
<ka2> it would be good for adobe
<wols_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jeffMASTERflex> Symmetria: april 20-something
<Symmetria> thanks :)
<ka2> jeffMASTERflex: sound right
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: Im trying apt-get update on rescue mode and after downloading them, how do i install them?
<Tre_cool> indak ngarati den baa caronyo ko....
<cyphase> This is a really strange bug.. I have Rhythmbox subscribed to both the Linux Action Show and LugRadio (among other podcasts), and for some reason the latest episode of LugRadio is showing up under the Linux Action Show
<ka2> apt-get upgrade
<Papageno> How can I pipe to diff? Like cmd | diff expected_output? That won't work. Do I have to dump to file and then diff?
<Tre_cool> kalapia unto...
<neil_d> therealnanotube: nothing
<james296> k bye Im gettin Fedora, just because I wanna lol
<Tre_cool> ntah ha..ha...sae
<ka2>  james296 what about bandwidth
 * Symmetria will have his 10gig interfaces all up by then :)
<james296> Im not gonna get the updates till next month
<storm-zen> heh.. Your loss, james296.  I just came from there. :P
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: I installed ubuntu studio FYI. set aside ubuntu for a while....
<james296> but Im still gettin Fedora
<neil_d> how would I go abount starting another instance of xorg ?
<james296> I already have it on CD
<ka2> oh
<speeddemon8803> Have fun james.
<workman> Hello how i can rename my username (workman) to (unknown) ?
<ka2> but you will still have to update
<workman> Hello i'm running linux Ubuntu 7.19 and how i can rename my username (workman) to (unknown) can somebody help me please?
<ka2> workman: /nick <name>
<workman> 7.10 *
<workman> sorry
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : I always had bad luck with ubuntu studio.....as long as you used the restricted driver for the 5200 and ran nvidia-xconfig after there shouldnt be an issue
<james296> Fedora 8 storm?
<ka2> workman: username?
<workman> yes
<workman> on my pc
<yo__> someone please help me.. ive been trying to get help all day and noone wants to help me
<ka2> System>Admin>Users
<workman> i tryed but don't works
<ka2> !justask | yo__
<ubotu> yo__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: how do you get the restricted driver?
<workman> i wants to change also home/workman
<storm-zen> james296: No, I didn't make it to 8...
<yo__> im booting ubuntu from livecd, i cant connect to the internet
<storm-zen> james296: I hear there are still issues with 8...
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : system-admin-restricted drivers
<yo__> i have a broadcom wireless card
<yo__> how?
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: im running aptget upgrade in the mean time....
<james296> issues like what?
<ph0rensic> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<james296> I cant help but go back there even though it uses gnome....
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: erm.... but if i wanna do that, i would have to get into ubuntu first right?
<workman> so
<yo__> i have a broadcom wireless card
<yo__> and im trying to get on the net from ubuntu
<unique_> On Hardy alpha 5 is anyone else having probs where the desktop icons are missing and you can't right click on  the desktop?
<ka2> workman: report a bug
<neil_d> yo__: best to use one line, so your question doesn't get broken up by other peoples messages.
<storm-zen> james296: Didn't pay close enough attention... I knew I was trying something new.  .. but you could ask them at #fedora.
<workman> i dont have bugs
<workman> i wants to change also home/workman
<ka2> !ot | unique_
<ubotu> unique_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Ubuntu studio is the same thing as regular ubuntu with added apps
<ka2> workman: you said it didnt work
<speeddemon8803> !hardy | unique_
<ubotu> unique_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unique_> thanks guys
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : you mean boot in normal mode?
<workman> OMG
<Ein2015> yo__: what is your wireless card
<yo__> im booting from livecd, i have a broadcom wireless card and i can't connect to the internet.. it worked before after installing two packages, but now i tried that and its not working
<yo__> broadcom
<workman> ok nvm
<workman> thx
<yo__> im also running an amd64 machine
<Ein2015> yo__: oh... what packages did you install
<bazhang> unique_: you should join #ubuntu+1 '] all the kewl kids are there ;]
<ka2> yo__:  am looking
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: yeah to go to system-admin-restricteddrivers.... isnt that what u meant?
<speeddemon8803> baz, i already told ubotu to inform him about it :)
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: to get into the graphical desktop
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: ah so you did my bad ;[
<ka2> yo_: http://www.shivanjaikaran.com/blog/?p=55
<kernfreak> oh no, documetation
<yo__> k thanks
<yo__> ill look right now
<therealnanotube> neil_d: well then two instances of x it will have to be. or try it under kde - i just looked some stuff up ot google, and it seems that kde may be better at handling app switching with fullscreen apps...
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : If you can get the internet from the command line (no gui) you can type sudo apt-get install Nvidia-glx
<kernfreak> hehe
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Normally internet doesnt work in recovery mode
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: yeah i can.... ill do it after theapt-get upgrade
<Devourer> How can I compile a .exe?
<Devourer> In C.
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: I'll be right back....
<Z_o-s-o> k
<kernfreak> Devourer, there is no reason too if ur using Linux
<ka2> Devourer: .exes are for windows
<Dingbat> Hello Folks
<yo__> does ubunto have a .txt reader?
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: but then it is downloading the stuff right now.... 60% already
<Z_o-s-o> Does anyone besides me prefer Evolution over Thunderbird?
<Devourer> kernfreak, yes, but I would like to create a .exe for Windows on Linux. :)
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : ok
<kernfreak> you would have to build a cross compiler
<zero88_> what is ubuntu default wireless manager name? i would like to delete it
<nickrud> yo__: less
<jeffMASTERflex> Z_o-s-o: i do.
<ka2> yo__: gedit Applications >Accessories > Text Editor
<kernfreak> that I can help with
<soulburner> linux_wlan_lg, i believe zer0ne
<jeffMASTERflex> yo__: nano, less, vim
<soulburner> er
<soulburner> zero88
<Dingbat> Question: I want to setup Ubuntu Server as a load balancer using "pen" ... pen works pretty easily but how can I get it to start up at boot?
<ka2> kernfreak: mingw?
<yo__> that i can use from livecd without installing?
<ka2> kernfreak: could you help me?
<Devourer> kernfreak, does MinGW work?
<ka2> yo__: yes gedit
<soulburner> zero88 look in synaptic and it should be in there
<yo__> kk
<yo__> thankis
<yo__> thanks**
<soulburner> and you can choose to uninstall the package
<kernfreak> a cross compiler, when built on linux,  would allow you to produce .exe's from linux
<ka2> kernfreak: can you private message me about how :)
<kernfreak> you would have to compile binutils, gcc, and some other things
<ka2> kernfreak: ive tried
<bluewraith> hello everyone
<zero88_> soulburner thanks, also how would i delete kwifimanager and everything it automatically dowloaded with it?
<nando> Hi!
<wols_> !info mingw
<ubotu> Package mingw does not exist in gutsy
<ka2> kernfreak: yeah it wouldnt compile for me
<wols_> it does in debian :(
<Devourer> kernfreak, such as what?
<kernfreak> there is workarounds
<soulburner> zero88 by synaptic or you can use sudo apt-get remove kwifimanager
<Devourer> kernfreak, I have those things.
<ka2> wols_: an ancient one
<soulburner> or use your synaptic package manager
<ka2> wols_:  3.x
<wols_> !info mingw32
<ubotu> mingw32 (source: mingw32): Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1.dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 11428 kB, installed size 53656 kB
<Dingbat> Question: I want to setup Ubuntu Server as a load balancer using "pen" ... pen works pretty easily but how can I get it to start up at boot?
<soulburner> if you use the apt-get removal itll let you know if any dependancies on the system will not be used after the install
<soulburner> or after the removal i should say
<ka2> Dingbat: did you build pen from source
<ka2> Dingbat: did u build pen from source
<grezer34> Is there any ISPConfig Experts in here ??
<neil_d> therealnanotube: ok
<grezer34> I have a very stuppid question
<workman> People i'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10, how to rename my username (workman@workman-linux:~$) can somebody please tell me i wants to rename workman to bosanac can somebody a ?
<kernfreak> Devourer, may I ask why you want too?
<wols_> you alread asked one
<ka2> !justask | grezer34
<ubotu> grezer34: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<storm-zen> workman, why not just add a new user instead?
<storm-zen> ( renaming can be messier. )
<nickrud> wols_: long time no see! Just as I'm leaving ...
<storm-zen> workman... unless.. you've been using that name for a while?
<workman> storm-zen, i will lost everything :S
<wols_> nickrud:needed to ask somehing about ubuntu default iptables
<neo> was dissconnected ......           i have problem wih the /etc/hosts file         .....      sometimes some programs edits the file and pc starts working slowly ,,,earlier somebody on the forum solved my problem by editing the file /etc/hosts first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨ now whenever i open some program the /et/hosts file is modified as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost¨
<workman> storm-zen, what name?
<nickrud> wols_: what default iptables, they're all flushed
<storm-zen> workman: Ok.  I see what you mean.
<workman> i'm using workman but i wants to rename it to bosanac
<workman> :S
<wols_> morons in #windows rally wanted to spout windows was more secur "you can run as non admin!". sure...
<ka2> neo: i asked you which programs
<cim_pui> .
<workman> i wants to rename also /home/workman to /home/bosanac
<ka2> neo: dont run progs as root unless you have to
<Devourer> kernfreak, because I can only get GTK+ to work on here, so therefore I can only compile GTK+ on here and suppose I want to write something for Windows using GTK+?
<wols_> workman: create new account, move over all files as root then chown them all to new accountname
<grezer34> ok, Here it goes, I just installed ISPConfig, seems to be working fine, I am trying to view the index.htm on one of the sites that I created ( IPaddress/web9_username/site ) but I cant seem to get it to work, not sure why ??
<kernfreak> Devourer, gtk has a windows port
<grezer34> what am I missing ?
<workman> wols_, huh tell me the commands can you?
<wols_> grezer34: you missed telling us any error
<TurtleOfDoom> workman: renaming is easy, but there is a decent chance it will break something you probably want to create a new account
<workman> i'm newbie
<wols_> workman: no
<storm-zen> workman: Make sure you get all the hidden ones, too.
<kernfreak> building a cross compiler is frankly without bot intervention, "a bitch"
<bazhang> wols_: we missed you! ;]
<Devourer> kernfreak, yes, but in my previous statement I stated I can only get GTK+ to work on here. I've tried on Windows, sucks ballz.
<shabbaz> hy, im from brazil. i try install ubuntu but i cant.. now i dont find my HD in "My Computer" on Win. What i do? I had some files on HD.
<ka2> kernfreak: i was using a script
<wols_> well, I can tell you the commands. adduser, mv, chown
<workman> come on guys help me please :|
<deniz__> how do i compile sumtin thats a tarball? (http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/)
<workman> i ask everywhere
<kernfreak> ka2, probably the reason
<grezer34> ok, Here it goes, I just installed ISPConfig, seems to be working fine, I am trying to view the index.htm on one of the sites that I created ( IPaddress/web9_username/site/index.html ) but I cant seem to get it to work, not sure why ?? sorry ,mod a few things there
<workman> nobody helping me
<bazhang> deniz__: just install that from the repos it is there
<ka2> shabbaz: let me guess you deleted your windows partition?
<TurtleOfDoom> workman: you want to do this from the command line or GUI?
<Devourer> kernfreak, lol.
<wols_> workman: easier if you start with the manpages of the commands I gave you
<deniz__> bazhang, command=?
<workman> wols_, you dont give me any commands
<wols_> workman: probably faster than asking forever and much enlightening
<jeffMASTERflex> workman: try "man adduser" "man mv" "man chown". You can also move and change permissions from giu via nautilus
<shabbaz> ka2 no, i try install in another HD
<wols_> < wols_> well, I can tell you the commands. adduser, mv, chown
<wols_> I didn't?
<bazhang> deniz__: sudo apt-get install subtitleeditor
<storm-zen> workman: He did.
<workman> i don't see
<workman> :/
<kernfreak> it is possible, but most of the time work arounds are needed to get them to compile
<ka2> shabbaz: so you can use windows?
<TurtleOfDoom> i would not reccomend man chown, one of the worst manpages ever
<wols_> info chown then
<workman> WILL somebody help me please!?
<storm-zen> TurtleOfDoom: Really? heh... never noticed...
<shabbaz> ka2 yes, but i dont find this HD, were i try install linux ubuntu
<wols_> !permissions | workman
<ubotu> workman: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ workman
<Devourer> kernfreak, you mention these work arounds, what work arounds?
<neo> ok program like firefox,irc chat clients etc.         the person who solved my problem said that it is a bug
<storm-zen> ... would would explain why I had so much trouble with them, though.
<workman> hahhaha
<workman> bazhang, you think you helped me if you give me link a ?
<ka2> shabbaz: no windows doesnt understand linux partitions
<mindheavy> hello
<wols_> workman: are you always this lazy?
<workman> I AM NEWBIEi
<ka2> shabbaz: but linux understands windows ones
<workman> i told you
<wols_> workman: you are LAZY
<tritium> easy, fellas
<deniz__> ka2, windows can c linux paritions with the help of software (but its kinda risky_
<wols_> and when you are lazy, we can be better at it. much better
<bazhang> workman: those are the man pages--you need to do some reading to become a non-newbie; we all did ;]
<workman> OMG
<workman> NO
<ka2> deniz__: yes i know
<deniz__> ka2, o i was just trying to help u help sum1 else
<workman>  OMFG
<ka2> deniz: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<bluewraith> best reply ever. :)
<kernfreak> i havent tried a cross compiler with the latest binutils/gcc, let me research it, and maybe come up with an automated build system, or the binaries
<workman> can you tell me the stupid commands please !:?
<tritium> workman: stop
<jeffMASTERflex> workman: it's a hard knock life. annie didn't complain nearly as much
<james296> workman, hate to barge in, but if you cant simply do some reading, then maybe linux isnt for you
<bazhang> workman he did scroll up
<workman> tritium, i ask for help 1000 times so help me
<shabbaz> ka2 but i cant access this hard drive, i want access, i had some files inside
<mindheavy> i am trying to get the ati driver installed, using several different guides (including the one from help.ubuntu.com) im running into a problem not being able to install '   libstdc++5   ' it seems like its unavailable
<deniz__> workman, wats ur problem?
<workman> don't give me links i can find links too, but i'm a newbie
<ka2> shabbaz: the hard drive you installed ubuntu to?
<wols_> workman: I ask you for money so give me money. see the problem?
<tritium> workman: that's a warning
<ka2> !stop | workman
<ubotu> workman: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<workman> deniz__, look i wants to rename my username and /home/workman to /home/bosanac ( my username too )
<ebonrai> reavance: you there?
<bazhang> workman the commands are mv chown and adduser; you need to read up on how to do them however
<zero88> wow i just apt-get remove network-manager-gnome network-manager, rebooted and under network the gui still pops up. what is up with that
<shabbaz> ka2 no, the HD wehe i this install linuz is not the same were i had instaled windows
<ka2> sorry g2g
<workman> bazhang, i'm speaking with deniz
<bazhang> ka2 cya
<jeffMASTERflex> workman: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/users_in_ubuntu
<wols_> zero88: check what binary it is, see what package owns the binary, remove it
<jeffMASTERflex> worst googler ever
<deniz__> ka2, wait
<deniz__> is ka2 gone?
<storm-zen> workman, it seems a lot to grasp at first, but everyone that wants to be productive with linux needs to be familiar with its commands.
<zero88> wols_ not sure that you mean
<wols_> deniz__: yes
<workman> storm-zen, can i PM you?
<wols_> zero88: see what binary runs when you open this network manager thing that doesn't go away
<wols_> then find out what package it is in and remove the package
<deniz__> workman, system->administration->user and groups ?
<glam> my file system is growing for some reason, and eventially it goes to 100% full, I only had one partition, how do I find out what causes that?
<kernfreak> workman, this is where i usual say rtfm after you saying what you did, just create another user
<zero88> wols_ oh ok. in task manager?
<Devourer> workman, work! :)
<wols_> zero88: for example, yes
<zero88> wols_ k
<yo__> who gave me the link for that webpage describing how to activate the drivers?
<storm-zen> You can.  I reserve the right not to answer, though. :/
<bazhang> glam: you may want to clear the apt cache
<workman> root@workman-linux:/home# ls
<workman> workman
<workman> still workman :|
<kernfreak> once you create another user, with the name you want  login, and sudo to move your files over, making sure not to change the permissions, or, you can goto the links that were provided, as they can probably be more help
<workman> i wants to move now /home/workman to /home/bosanac
<workman> how to do that?
<kernfreak> mv
<glam> bazhang: I did clear the apt cache with apt-get clean, but it does not help, the file system keep growing.
<storm-zen> got to go.  ttyl later. :)
<yo__> is ka2 still in here?
<workman> kernfreak, i know with mv but how?
<Ein2015> yo__: yes
<workman> sudo mv /home/workman /home/bosanac
<workman> like that?
<Ein2015> !lastseen ka2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastseen ka2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ein2015> :(
<zero88> wols_ its actually coming up as gksu ?
<Devourer> workman, good job. :D
<deniz__> i just finished installing virtualbox, how do i launch it and install windows?
 * Pwhdavey just had his first Linux experience with an Ubuntu LiveCD!
<prince_jammys> workman: you don't need sudo since apparently you're root
<workman> ASDGHIODiashasiodshaioad\
<yo__> where do i get the driver package for broadcom wireless card?
<mindheavy> using apt-get, im getting errors about 'restricted-manager-kde' not being able to install because dependencies are "not installable" anyone have an idea here?
<ronartos> anyone knows how to install open-ldap in ubuntu?
<demonspork> !welcom | Pwhdavey
<Devourer> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<demonspork> !welcome | Pwhdavey
<ubotu> Pwhdavey: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ronartos> I just need it to install PloneLDAP
<Xenu> Beware thetans
<demonspork> ...
<ronartos> !openldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ein2015> LOL
<Xenu> I come to collect you to fight in my intergalactic war
<Xenu> ROAR
<demonspork> STOP
<Ein2015> wtf @ Xenu go away
<demonspork> HAMMER TIME
<ronartos> !open-ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-ldap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> Stay on topic, please
<wols_> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeffMASTERflex> tom cruise is in this channel?
<ronartos> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Z_o-s-o> !Mark Shuttleworth
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Flyerfye> you are sooo no fun
<bazhang> ruh roh
<Pwhdavey> Before I begin to dual-boot with Vista... does MS Office OneNote convert to OpenOffice.org functions?
<Flyerfye> hey quick question, why couldnt I get on IRC from a VPN connection
<jeffMASTERflex> Pwhdavey: no
<Ein2015> Pwhdavey: you can install openoffice in vista too
<Flyerfye> on top of that when I tried to do the :8001 port thing it phailed
<Pwhdavey> hmm
<demonspork> Flyerfye, the IRC port is blocked
<demonspork> Flyerfye, the IRC port is blocked possilbly
<Flyerfye> so how do  i unblock that sucker
<McHearty> -_-
<Flyerfye> cause I can get on at home
<Flyerfye> just not at univ.
<tritium> !enter | Flyerfye
<ubotu> Flyerfye: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leo2008> 安安
<Flyerfye> its how I type, consider it a new form  of english
<kernfreak> university networks are probably firewalled
<jeffMASTERflex> Ein2015: i don't think there is a one note alternative in linux. i don't know if you've ever used it, but it's pretty damn amazing. i wish openoffice could even come close to MS Office
<Flyerfye> i was able to get on at the university using mIRC on vista
<bazhang> hello leo2008
<Flyerfye> so what the hell?
<demonspork> Flyerfye, universities may intentionally block IRC. although the port for this network is usually 6667
<McHearty> use a proxy?
<Flyerfye> well it was
<Ein2015> jeffMASTERflex: ah yeah you're probably right.  i've seen onenote offered (MSDN Academic Alliance) but i never tried it
<tritium> jeffMASTERflex: there are some note taking packages available, even for use with tablets
<demonspork> hmm
<kuta> how to turn off x windows in gusty?
<Flyerfye> nop
<kernfreak> try another port
<Flyerfye> mIRC+Vista=connected goodness
<tritium> Flyerfye: keep the language family-friendly, please.
<Flyerfye> hmm
<McHearty> Vista = rubbish
<zero88> how do i delete the network administration tool?
<Flyerfye> the h-word
<Flyerfye> oh
<kernfreak> omg
<Flyerfye> the V wor
<Ein2015> !enter | Flyerfye
<ubotu> Flyerfye: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<therealnanotube> jeffMASTERflex: aren't there bunches of various notetaking programs out there? what makes onenote so special?
<jeffMASTERflex> therealnanotube: have you used it?
<kuta> how to turn off x windows in gusty?
<therealnanotube> jeffMASTERflex: no :) that's why i'm asking :)
<mindheavy> using apt-get, im getting errors about 'restricted-manager-kde' not being able to install because dependencies are "not installable" anyone have an idea here?
<therealnanotube> kuta: permanently, or temporarily?
<archmap> hi
<jeffMASTERflex> therealnanotube: one note integrates completely into MS Office, it's usability is simply amazing
<archmap> not able to find packages when I do apt-get
<kuta> therealnanotube: as and when I need to turn off
<zero88> archmap what does it say
<jeffMASTERflex> therealnanotube: there simply is no alternative for it in linux. unless sun decided to add it to openoffice to try and replicate the features
<therealnanotube> jeffMASTERflex: give me a use-case. "integrates" usually means "saves you a copy-paste" which is not that big of a deal...
<tritium> There are no good note-taking software packages for math-intensive courses.
<bluewraith> kuta: you mean to turn off the computer, or to just drop to shell?
<therealnanotube> kuta: switch to a vty, and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" that will stop X
<archmap> it says not able to find package when itry to do apt-get install apache
<jeffMASTERflex> therealnanotube: if you are in uni you can get it for free. i am not going to bother explaining it. you really have to use it
<tritium> handwriting recognition -> LaTeX would be a great note-taking feature
<therealnanotube> kuta: but generally once you are in a vty, unless you are strapped for resources, there's no reason to turn off x, can just use a vty.
<darknature> How do I install icons in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/top-5-amazing-free-games-you-probably-never-played-and-should/
<therealnanotube> jeffMASTERflex: well, a fat lotta good it will do me, seeing as how i use ubuntu :) i guess i can just google it...
<kuta> therealnanotube: so just startx if I wanna turn on right?
<kernfreak> i cant take this family freindly, no bad words, be kids "like 2 yo kids are gonna be on here trying to install ubuntu" shit, no off topics, no compileing from src, no reading of manuals. damn I mean FUCK "HEADACHE" how can anyone who knows what they are doing help anyone else
<zero88> archmap do this.   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and check and see if there is a # infront of the cdrom text
<guest_> hey....um....my bar which contain minimize-maximize-and cloce is lost
<therealnanotube> kuta: no, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<guest_> the upper one
<demonspork> guest_, are you in gutsy?
<tritium> kernfreak: watch the foul language!
<jeffMASTERflex> therealnanotube: well i gave vbox with xp just for msoffice apps
<archmap> ye sthe cdrom text has been commented
<therealnanotube> kuta: startx would do it, but it won't be as nice about it :)
<guest_> <demonspork> guest_, are you in gutsy? --- yea
<bazhang> kernfreak: care to pm?
<zero88> archmap is everyhting else un commented?
<bazhang> hmm guess that would be no
<archmap> when I try to do apt-get update  it sqya connection timed out aftersometime even when iam connected to the internet and do all the things
<demonspork> guest_, press alt+F2, the type "emerald --replace"
<demonspork> guest_, belay that order
<billytwowilly> hi, what is a good ktorrent/utorrent like torrent client for gnome?
<kuta> therealnanotube: I am running gusty server and install desktop on it, so wanna disable it to build a doman name controler
<bluewraith> billytwowilly I use Deluge. Works pretty good for me
<demonspork> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demonspork> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demonspork> gar
<zero88> archmap hm, have you tried restarting
<jeffMASTERflex> billytwowilly: deluge is probably the closes to those
<bazhang> billytwowilly: there are a number transmission is nice
<therealnanotube> jeffMASTERflex: hm, according to this guy, the "special" bit is pen support... and since i have no touchscreen... http://blogs.chimpswithkeyboards.com/jonshute/archive/2006/12/03/234.aspx
<archmap> only the cdrom text in commented others are all uncommented
<musikgoat> from a text level,  where are the files created when you click Places -> Connect to Server ?
<guest_> <demonspork> guest_, press alt+F2, the type "emerald --replace" -- it's terlling that no file name
<demonspork> kuta, what you are looking for is runlevel 4, versus runlevel 5, I don't know exactly how to set up the system to boot into runlevel 4
<archmap> ye I hav tried restarting several times
<Ein2015> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<billytwowilly> jeffMASTERflex, is there an ubuntu deb? I don't see one in apt...
<jeffMASTERflex> therealnanotube: right, screw that guy. use it. that's all. you are telling me what some dude said? i don't care, i've used it. i love linux, been using it for 4 years, but nothing compares to MS Office favorably to MS office and one note
<nekostar> !war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about war - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Pwhdavey steps up with another question relating to Ubuntu
<zero88> archmap only the deb lines are uncommented right? and not that comments?
<Pwhdavey> um...
<zero88> archmap what is the exact error
<Pwhdavey> I have a problem with dial-up connections on 7.10
<therealnanotube> hm, ok, i'll look into it. :)
<jeffMASTERflex> billytwowilly: you can try getdeb.net, i am sure they have deluge available
<demonspork> guest_, try "gtk-window-decorator"
<archmap> yes only the deb lines are uncommented
<therealnanotube> jeffMASTERflex: hm, ok, i'll look into it. :)
<billytwowilly> jeffMASTERflex, there was a link right from the download page for hardy;) I asked you too soon;)
<therealnanotube> kuta: well, those gdm commands will turn on and off the x server for you
<archmap> the exact error that I get when I try to run update is
<bluewraith> billytwowilly: System > Admin > Synaptic > look for "deluge-torrent"
<guest_>  <demonspork> guest_, try "gtk-window-decorator" --- the screen just disapear but nothing happen
<archmap> 0% connectinf tp archinve.in.ubuntu   connection timed out
<Pwhdavey> *coughs* When I open Administration:Network I choose "Modem Connection" but on that window the three options/pictures remain invalid/white overlay/no colour
<therealnanotube> kuta: building a domain controller would be left up to you after that, though :)
<bazhang> billytwowilly: deluge-torrent is the name
<guest_>  <demonspork> guest_, try "gtk-window-decorator" --- the f2 screen just disapear but nothing happen
<guest_>  <demonspork> guest_, try "gtk-window-decorator" --- the alt+f2 screen just disapear but nothing happen
<mindheavy> im getting errors that libstdc++5 is uninstallable while trying to install the ati drivers, anyone know what could be going on here?
<demonspork> guest_, I can read it
<deniz__> would gparted allow me to resize my hd with the os on it wile im using that os?
<CoLD^MeTaL> hi, i can't seem to connect to my new bluetooth headset. i installed all of the bluetooth utilities. but when i try to connect this is what happens:
<kuta> therealnanotube: what is a good site to learn these command?
<deniz__> aka not live cd
<guest_> sorry
<CoLD^MeTaL> eredor@eredor-laptop:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:17:A4:AE:2E:90
<CoLD^MeTaL> Can't get device information: Host is down
<zero88> archmap im at a stand still
<bazhang> deniz__: while it is mounted; no
<jeffMASTERflex> deniz__: no, gparted requires the partitions it is working on to be unmounted
<demonspork> guest_, did you just install Ubuntu?
<CoLD^MeTaL> both with the headset and with my cellphone
<guest_> <demonspork> guest_, did you just install Ubuntu? -- no...i use it for a week already
<deniz__> jeffMASTERflex, well in that case can i tell virtualbox to use another hd than the one that has the os on?
<scall> I just downloaded ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso and copied it to a CD. Is that CD not bootable?
<deniz__> scall, burn it as iso image not dataq
<demonspork> guest_, is there anything knew that you have done recently to the system, such as installing a program?
<musikgoat> scall: how did you burn it?
<archmap> I recently installed ubuntu last week but then not able to do apt-get update
<guest_> demonspork: it was working good last night, it was also install some language update
<Ein2015> deniz__: that's the beauty of virtualbox ;)
<CoLD^MeTaL> no help?
<deniz__> Ein2015, wats the beauty of virtualbox?
<guest_> demonspork: yes, i installed language update
<Ein2015> deniz__: the ability to move your vdi onto whatever harddrive you want and be just fine
<scall> I used a utility for burning ISO images.
<tritium> scall: nautilus can do that directly
<musikgoat> then it should be bootable
<scall> I have done the same before with other programs and had no problem.
<ronartos> can anyone help installing PloneLDAP on ubuntu with Plone 3.0
<demonspork> guest_, try metacity --replace
<scall> tritium: What is nautilus?
<guest_> demonspork: Thanks
<guest_> it's work now
<demonspork> guest_, that is not a permanent fix
<tritium> !info nautilus | scall
<ubotu> scall: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<demonspork> guest_, join #compiz-fusion so we can try to fix the problem
<Ein2015> scall: think of it like "windows explorer"
<Kalir> Let us all dance!
<guest_> demonspork: r u in that channel too?
<demonspork> yes
<Ein2015> !spam | Kalir
<therealnanotube> kuta: well, if you are on a quest to do something specific, just google for "whateveritisyouaretryingtodo tutorial" and that would usually bring up some useful links. if you want to just learn how to use linux commandline in general, linuxcommand.org is a good place to start.
<ubotu> Kalir: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<deniz__> Ein2015, minimum image size has to = 10 gb?
<Ein2015> deniz__: no
<kuta> thanks
<mindheavy> im getting errors that libstdc++5 is uninstallable while trying to install the ati drivers, anyone know what could be going on here?
<deniz__> Ein2015, then y do i get problems? there is enuf space on location i chose
<kuta> therealnanotube:thanks
<zetheroo> anyone here have an IdeaPad?
<Ein2015> deniz__: when you were creating a new VDI, what'd option did you chose?  expandable or static? (i forget the actual names of the options)
<deniz__> dynamically expanding image or fixed size image?
<deniz__> is that the question?
<archmap> erro while compiling postgres say not able to find readline library
<Ein2015> deniz__: yes
<deniz__> well fixed size
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: omg... still didnt solve the problem
<Ein2015> deniz__: also note, there's a channel #vbox
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : No?
<Z_o-s-o> :(
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o:haha no.
<Ein2015> deniz__: and the drive you're trying to transfer the image to has how many gb free?
<deniz__> Ein2015,
<deniz__> Result Code:
<deniz__> 0x80004005
<deniz__> Component:
<deniz__> VirtualDiskImage
<deniz__> Interface:
<FloodBot3> deniz__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archmap> whe n I try to do apt-get install readline it says already installed .plz help where do  I setthe path
<Ein2015> !pb > deniz__
<Presario> can the boot make a logfile so that we know exactly what is causing it to jam?
<jeffMASTERflex> archmap: you probably need readline dev packages
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : It does log
<nickrud> archmap: path for your shell?
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : In system-admin-sys logs
<jjt001> yesh
<deniz__> Ein2015, 10.6gb does it matter thats its a fat32?
<jjt001> whash up?
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: where shall i find it? ouh okey.... i'm sure i can use windows to navigate to that log using a special programme right?
<archmap> where do I look for the shell path
<bazhang> hello jjt001
<ghengis> hello ubuntu chan
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : Boot in safe mode?
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: or can i just acess it through the recovery mode?
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : yeah recovery mode
<bazhang> ghengis: hi!
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: the sad is... i tried before and still cant boot in the safe mooe AND the normal mode
<jeffMASTERflex> archmap: type $PATH in a term
<thezanke> Anyone know how well ubuntu would dual boot on a m9750 alienware laptop with dual gforce 8700Ms?
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: will try again tough
<bazhang> thezanke: have you tried the livecd yet
<nickrud> archmap: /etc/environment
<ronartos> anyone tried to use PloneLDAP?
<ghengis> i have 2 sound cards; onboard + audigy.  installed the audigy after ubuntu 7.10 was already installed.  i got totem playing audio from audigy, but firefox etc. is playing to onboard
<jjt001> hello to all
<ronartos> in ubuntu
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: can i navigate to the log by text mode? if i can, what's the code?
<deniz__> Ein2015, did u receive my replies?
<thezanke> bazhang, no this is a spontaneous idea
<ronartos> !Ploneldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ploneldap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ein2015> deniz__: yes
<deniz__> Ein2015, i said 10.6 gb left but does it matter that the dsrive is fat 32
<deniz__> o
<tritium> ronartos: investigate the bots in private, please
<ronartos> can anyone help installing PloneLDAP in ubuntu server?
<ghengis> i cant figure out how to get ubuntu 7.10 to use audigy as main soundcard
<bazhang> thezanke: best bet would be to try the livecd and see how well it runs recognizes your hardware wifi etc
<deniz__> Ein2015, does it?
<Ein2015> deniz__: The maximum possible size for a file on a FAT32 volume is 4 GiB minus 1 Byte (232−1 bytes).
<jeffMASTERflex> ghengis: if you have onboard sound, it might be necessary to blacklist the onboard sound driver so that the OS only loads the sound card driver
<archmap> rsult when I type $PATH /home/archana/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/gnome/bin:/opt/kde3/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/jre/bin:/usr/lib/mit/bin:/usr/lib/mit/sbin
<deniz__> Ein2015, i made it 3.99 gb then
<Ein2015> deniz__: or just dont use fat32 ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> archmap: that is the system path used to launch executables
<nickrud> archmap: wow, that's a long path
<ghengis> i use the onboard sound for other apps, like teamspeak.  previously, i had ubuntu 6.06 installed (but the audigy was installed before os) and it was all good
<archmap> where do I set the path for the postgres to look in
<ghengis> i did a fresh install of 7.10
<grezer34> ok, Here it goes, I just installed ISPConfig, seems to be working fine, I am trying to view the index.htm on one of the sites that I created ( IPaddress/web9_username/site/index.html ) but I cant seem to get it to work, not sure why ?? Any help would be great
<ghengis> i have the audigy working with totem right now
<ghengis> but i  cant find where to set it as default because firefox plays audio from onbaord
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: i used nolapic and acpi=off in recovery mode and k got a kernal panic.....
<jeffMASTERflex> ghengis: you can probably mess around in System/Preferences/Sound or play around with the volume control applet to switch around sound devices
<ghengis> hehe, thanks for the advice jeff, thats what ive been trying to no avail.  i dont have much on my hd right now, maybe reinstall 7.10? OMG
<jeffMASTERflex> ghengis: try "Default Mixer Tracks" in System/Preferences/Sound
<hobbzilla> I'm getting ready to format my /home partition for use to store large files MP3's movies, virtual disks (vmware, etc.). I've read `mke2fs -j -m 0 -T largefile4 /dev/<DEV>` is a good choice. Any other suggestions?  Any reason to choose another fs over ext3?
<bazhang> hobbzilla: fragmentation
<ghengis> WTF jeff? howd you do that??? LOL
<ghengis> its working now
<ghengis> roflmao
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there any other SVG editor than Inkscape that I could use?
<jeffMASTERflex> hobbzilla: there are many reasons to choose one fs over another.
<jeffMASTERflex> hobbzilla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Fingel> dammit. Whats up with open office. I write a 8 page essay, and when I print it out in the school comp lab with ms word, its only 6 pages
<Z_o-s-o> Presario : try one or the other not both
<nickrud> Fingel: formatting differences
<hobbzilla> bazhang: I'm confused. How is "fragmentation" a suggestion or another fs suggestion?
<bazhang> hobbzilla: ext 3 is the better choice in short
<Ein2015> Fingel: export to PDF first
<Fingel> hmm, good idea Ein2015
<Fingel> I will try that
<jeffMASTERflex> Fingel: it sucks. what i usually do is save as ODF then use an online converter like media-convert or something to convert it to doc. it's usually more effective than using openoffice
<hobbzilla> bazhang: I was going with ext3 unless I could be convinced otherwise.
<bazhang> hobbzilla: if you have a shutdown improperly with ext2 there may be worries
<hobbzilla> jeffMASTERflex: I have read up quite a bit on the fs choices and thought ext3 was a good overall fit. What would you personally use for a 400GB partition to store movies,mp3's etc.?
<nickrud> bazhang: he had -j (for journaling) already
<m1r> hi all
<hobbzilla> bazhang: Right, although I have the pc on an APC I don't think ext2 is for me.
<jeffMASTERflex> hobbzilla: you can't go wrong with ext3 i think. performance and reliability wise, i prefer it over others. xfs is nice, but does have reliability issues, i keep my mp3's and "videos" on a 300 GB ext3 partition
<m1r> how can i reset forgoten user/root passwords ?
<icesword> init 2
<bazhang> hobbzilla: no real reason to go for ext2 unless you have a ssd; like an eeepc or something that has limit file writes etc
<hobbzilla> why does ubuntu mount fs by UUID instead of by label?
<hobbzilla> or device?
<bazhang> hobbzilla: you can /msg ubotu uuid for info and a link
<lakeoftea> so what are the differences between ubuntu better than red hat 9.0 ???
<nickrud> !uuid | hobbzilla
<ubotu> hobbzilla: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jeffMASTERflex> hobbzilla: just in case an upgrade changes the way the kernel names your devices
<lakeoftea> excuse me, what are the differences between ubuntu and red hat 9.0
<bazhang> lakeoftea: this is not really a chat channel join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to hear why ubuntu is best ;]
<hobbzilla> jeffMASTERflex: how could a kernel upgrade change the label of a disk?
<soulburner> anyone know how i could go about reinstalling my ethernet card in ubuntu?
<jeffMASTERflex> hobbzilla: they have done it often the past few kernel releases
<soulburner> it was working great then seemed to not work so well, i wanted to try reinstalling it
<nickrud> hobbzilla: not everyone labels their devices, or would like someone else to choose default labels
<jeffMASTERflex> hobbzilla: from hda to sda, etc etc
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: i used nolapic with recovery and it is givving me a text junk which i cant scroll up to see what causes it
<soulburner> can't find any type of documentation to lead me in the right path
<Presario>  Z_o-s-o: it should be "native_apic_write_atomic+0x6/0x10"
<m1r> can anyone help with reseting forgoten user/root password ?
<yo__> hello?
<tritium> m1r: reboot into single-user (recovery) mode, and reset your user's password.  The root account has not password.  Ubuntu uses sudo.
<illmortal> can someone help me?
<bazhang> ask away illmortal
<illmortal> Im tryin to add a trash can onto my desktop.
<yo__> whoever was helping me.. i finally got ubuntu started on the internet
<jeffMASTERflex> m1r: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<yo__> thanks so much!
<yo__> im on pidgin right now lol
<m1r> many tnx guys :) i go try
<Ein2015> !ask | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> illmortal: in a terminal, gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Ein2015> yo__: pidgin is awesome :)
<hobbzilla> How do the UUID symlinks get gen'd in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<bazhang> yo__: nice to hear! congrats ;]
<yo__> if im booting from a live cd, do i have to configure everything each time i boot?
<yo__> or is there anyway i can use an sd card as sort of a hard drive using the partition tool?
<bazhang> yo__: you can see more on that at www.pendrivelinux.com
<illmortal> thanks nickrud :D
<illmortal> now i gotta get me some icon themes so i can use better icons than default BP
<jeffMASTERflex> !themes | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<illmortal> nickrud, do i need to log out and log back in order for my trash can to show on my desktop?
<yo__> whoa
<yo__> so i can run ubuntu from a folder inside windows?
<deniz__> Ein2015, r u here?
<yo__> without even needing a flash disk?
<bazhang> yo__: starting in the next release yes
<Ein2015> yo__: look up virtualbox
<Ein2015> deniz__: herro
<Vizdom> from a folder inside windows????
<nickrud> illmortal: no, it should be instant apply ; if it doesn't show try   alt-f2  killall nautilus (will restart the desktop)
<ChrisULM> bazhang, they're using wubi for that yes?
<yo__> oh, but for now i ahve to use a disk?
<Vizdom> yo__: what's that about?
<bazhang> ChrisULM: aye ;]
<yo__> whats what about?
<Vizdom> yo__: hows that from a folder?
<bazhang> yo__: that would be wubi
<Vizdom> where do I read about it?
<rhineheart_m> hello! My postfix can't accept nor send emails.
<yo__> h/o
<bazhang> vizdom google ubuntu hardy wubi and there is an arstechnica link for you worth reading ;]
<jeffMASTERflex> Vizdom: http://wubi-installer.org/
<Vizdom> is this a VM?
<yo__> whats wubi?
<bazhang> Vizdom: nay
<illmortal> nickrud all i have to do is click the check mark for the trash can to appear, right?
<deniz__> Ein2015, its creating "a fixed-size hard disk"
<deniz__> Ein2015, but it wont seem to progress on the progress bar
<nickrud> illmortal: yes
<Ein2015> deniz__: give it a couple min.  i normally prefer to use dynamic sizing... but it's your choice
<Vizdom> I don't understand
<deniz__> k, ill do that
<deniz__> im restarting
<Vizdom> How is it run ubuntu from windows???
<yo__> what is casper persistent?
<zero88> Can someone PLEASE help me with  my wireless problem??
<illmortal> nickrud didn't work =\
<yo__> sup zero?
<jeffMASTERflex> Vizdom: the file is a sandbox for ubuntu to run from, but it runs natively with full hardware access
<nickrud> illmortal: did you do the   alt-f2 killall nautilus ?
<bazhang> yo__: it saves changes
<nickrud> illmortal: it instant applied here, by the way
<zero88> yo_ well i believe after reading and reading some posts i might not have a dhcp server
<illmortal> yeah nickrud, i did killall nautilus
<illmortal> brb
<yo__> what do you mean/
<zero88> yo_ i am able to see wireless networks, but canot connect to mine wtih all the right paras
<yo__> just put automatic configuration
<Rukus> hi
<panfist> im trying to find out some more info about the kernel frame buffer and how it impacts performance... i had a geforce mx420 and ubuntu seemed to perform better with the FB enabled, and with a 9800XT, better disabled. can i read about the differences anywhere?
<zero88> yo__, what do you mean, ive deleted all my gui for networking
<Vizdom> wow, I read wuby
<Vizdom> cool=)
<yo__> go to system->administration>network
<Lexda> Any chance somebody can help a poor newb?
<Vizdom> what's the current version of ubuntu?
<deniz__> Ein2015, would dynamic make the hd image be prepared much faster?
<zero88> yo__, ya ive done all that, im past that point right now
<Rukus> this may be a dumb question, but stability is important to me in an OS .... but i kinda have  this thing for trying out new stuff. Is 8.04 alpha 5 stable enough for someone to run without any "foreseeable" problems?
<Z_o-s-o> Lexda : whats the prob
<nickrud> Lexda: maybe, ask away
<Lexda> Something wrong in Terminal
<nickrud> Vizdom: 7.10
<Ein2015> deniz__: probably. it would also waste less space, if i remember.  :)
<yo__> where it says conifguration, and under that it has all the places to type the dhcp and stuff
<Vizdom> when did 7.10 come out?
<deniz__> Rukus, alpha is very unstable to my knowledge
<Lexda> I'm trying to fix a borked package dependancy thing (not really sure what happened, but I'm just trying to enter commands that it tells me to)
<nickrud> Lexda: that's not exactly an easy problem to diagnose ;)
<Rukus> whats the frambuffer? isn't that like UMA useage?
<bazhang> Rukus: no
<yo__> there's a drop down menu, open that and click automatic configuration
<jeffMASTERflex> Rukus: i think so, but YMMV and no guarantees of course
<Ein2015> deniz__: cig time, be back later
<Ein2015> deniz__: (as in like 10 min)
<ere4si> Vizdom, the 10th month 2007
<Lexda> In Terminal it starts installing stuff, but then gives me a blue screen about some Sun user agreement
<nickrud> Lexda: put a the complete output of    sudo apt-get -f install   on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Rukus> whats the frambuffer? isn't that like UMA useage?
<deniz__> Ein2015, ok, but u should stop smoking..
<nickrud> Lexda: ah, hit tab, that will let you say ok
<deniz__> Ein2015, i mean like for ur own good
<Vizdom> and when is the next Ubuntu version going to appear?
<Lexda> Not a clue how to actually accept the thing and move on
<Lexda> Ah, thanks
<nickrud> Lexda: after you page thru, I think
<Rukus> 8.04 = the date
<jamalf> Hi, what log file could I look at for an issue where after I login, and the gnome panels load and stuff, it goes black and takes me back to the login screen?
<jeffMASTERflex> Vizdom: every april and october
<Lexda> Huzzah, it worked
<Lexda> Thanks guys :)
<ere4si> 4th month 2008 - so 8.04 Vizdom
<JakeConnor> anyone know how to read an ext3 file system from windows?
<Vizdom> ohh I understand the version naming now , thanks
<ere4si> k
<jeffMASTERflex> JakeConnor: there is an ext3 driver available for windows
<Lexda> Another question though: I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be free and open and all, so why did I have to accept an agreement thing from Sun?
<speeddemon8803> !ext3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jamalf> JakeConnor: http://www.fs-driver.org/ works for ext3 too
<speeddemon8803> oops :/
<icesword> JakeConnor, total commander
<speeddemon8803> thought that was the name..sorry.
<Rukus> ok i think i am going to sleep maybe. also my compiz stopped working. could it be an xorg.conf problem?
<icesword> JakeConnor, also google read ext3 in windows
<Rukus> its always xorg.conf
<danbhfive> Lexda: java is not free, but ubuntu allows you to install it anyway
<icesword> JakeConnor, as far as i know,it is read only
<nickrud> Lexda: that's sun, not ubuntu. It comes from the multiverse (or, restrictive license) section that ubuntu hosts
<Vizdom> can I use Ubuntu for commerce? I mean in a commercial organization?
<bazhang> rukus you are on hardy correct?
<Rukus> gutsy
<nickrud> !components | Lexda (read the link here that has components in the url)
<ubotu> Lexda (read the link here that has components in the url): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jeffMASTERflex> Vizdom: yes, you can. you can sell it if you want
<Rukus> whats hardy? isn't that 8.04?
<icesword> Vizdom, how
<bazhang> Rukus: ati or nvidia
<Rukus> ATI
<Z_o-s-o> oh god
<jamalf> Hi, what log file could I look at for an issue where after I login, and the gnome panels load and stuff, it goes black and takes me back to the login screen?
<Vizdom> cool, I am in with the next release (no time now) Thank you everybody
<Lexda> Ah, ok, thanks again
<JakeConnor> thanks guys
<Rukus> ATI 8.02 from ATI's website, AIGLX no XGL, and Direct Rendering working and fglrxinfo and glxinfo displaying correct information as far as my knowledge
<mjbrooks> jamalf, /var/log/Xorg.log maybe
<bazhang> Rukus: videos display okay?
<jamalf> mjbrooks: thanks :)
<mjbrooks> jamalf, also possibly /var/log/messages might have something
<jamalf> mjbrooks: i was looking in /var/log/messages but can't find anything that looks like an error :(... bah.
<deniz__> Ein2015, tell me wen ur bak
<Rukus> bazhang,  no, when i play videos in VLC, it opens a "window button" in my task bar called Xv and won't display properly and then my whole desktop dims. Then if i type in alt f2 then compiz -- replace ,  compiz-fusion doesn't  work, but then the video will play properly
<Rukus> in VLC
<deniz__> can sum1 tell me how to use pastebin?
<ghengis> wife is watching saw4! no way not for me
<Rukus> sorry this is when i go full screen
<Ububegin> when killing programs..whats the diff between "Cntrl+z" and "Cntrl+c"
<Rukus> bazhang sorry this is when i go full screen
<ere4si> !paste | deniz__
<ubotu> deniz__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> Ububegin: ctl-z suspends, ctl-c kills
<bazhang> Rukus: what about fps games like sauerbraten etc
<Rukus> i dont play games
<bazhang> Rukus: and alt f2 metacity --replace and videos?
<mjbrooks> jamalf, generally xorg type errors will be in Xorg.log
<Ububegin> nickrud: thanks dude... :)
<jyro215> is there a specific channel for questions regarding the hardy alpha?
<nickrud> jyro215: #ubuntu+1
<Rukus> i run KDE sorry wrong chan but i get the most help here.
<jamalf> jyro215: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Rukus: no worries me too ;]
<nickrud> Rukus: that's cuz smart people use ubuntu ;P
<Lexda> Ok, one more stupid question that I probably simply looked over somewhere online. I just installed the Xubuntu desktop interface thing, and it said to get into it, just switch users and select the XFCE session. I did that, but I'm still in Ubuntu...
<Rukus> the xserver doesnt even work in gnome at startup. i had a to create a launcher so i could start metacity when i log into my gnome desktop
<bazhang> Rukus: alt f2 kwin --replace then and videos
<Rukus> thats what i explained earlier
<nickrud> Lexda: you chose options->session->xfce on the login screen?
<Rukus> video dont work properly in kwin, only when i alt f2 run compiz --replace
<bazhang> Rukus: you said compiz --replace scroll up ;]
<Rukus> even tho compiz doesnt work
<Lexda> Nick - Yes
<deniz__> can sum1 help me i cant install xp on my virtualbox (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57437/)
<bazhang> Rukus: you have kde4 on there too?
<Rukus> yah
<nickrud> Lexda:   in a terminal,   apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop , does it say installed?
<Rukus> it sucks
<bazhang> aha
<Rukus> KDE4 needs alot of work to be as good as KDE 3
<danbhfive> deniz__: did you add your user to the vbox group?
<bazhang> true but offtopic ;]
<Rukus> yah haha
<Rukus> ok so everything was working fine
<deniz__> danbhfive, i have no idea, how do i check and/or do that?
<Rukus> i THINK it all happenned when i upgraded to 8.02 from 8.01 ATI drivers
<Rukus> or when i messed with my xorg.conf
<Rukus> or when i ...
<Rukus> i play lots
<danbhfive> deniz__: I think there are directions on the vbox website
<Rukus> but i usually know what i am doing
<Rukus> somewaht
<mjbrooks> Rukus, KDE4 is still technicallly beta... they pushed the release to meet the release plan.... guess they didn't want to follow MS's Vista strategy
<Ein2015> deniz__: i'm back
<Lexda> Nickrud - It says "Installed: (None), Candidate: 2.50, Version Table: 2.50"
<mjbrooks> Rukus, if you're going to play with xorg.conf make a copy first
<nickrud> Lexda: then you don't have the xubuntu-desktop installed yet.   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , or find it in system->admin->synaptic
<Rukus> i got lots of copies
<Rukus> more than i remember which one is the one i need
<bazhang> Rukus: sounds like your xorg.conf is seriously messed up ;]
<Rukus> i let the ATI installer rewrite it for me even
<Rukus> (because that worked before)
<geekahedron> what's the easiest way i can rejoin a file that has been split into pieces?
<tritium> !enter | Rukus
<ubotu> Rukus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mjbrooks> Rukus, oh, you have ATI
<slenentine> geekahedron: cat file1 file2 > fullfile
<mjbrooks> Rukus, if you're trying to get compiz working you need to install Xgl
<Rukus> you dont need xgl with ATI's drivers from their website
<D-Unit> I use to be deniz__
<nickrud> but aiglx in ati still sucks badly
<zero88> HOW DO I DELETE WIRELESS ASSISTANT??
<Rukus> i had it working. theres no reason why it shouldn;t work again. I'm stubborn. if it works once, it WILL again
<Lexda> Nickrud - Here's the result of trying to install it: http://pastebin.com/d2158f089
<lab_rat> zero88: turn off the caps-lock...
<bazhang> caps zero88
<D-Unit> danbhfive> deniz__: did you add your user to the vbox group?
<zero88> sorry, how do i delete the wireless assistant?
<nickrud> Lexda: do you have synaptic or the update-manager running?
<D-Unit> wat did he mean by that?
<Rukus> maybe i will uninstall compiz, my fglrx driver, reset my xorg.conf, and start from scratch again tomorrow or something. see where that takes me
<Lexda> Yeah, the Update Manager was just finishing installing some language updates
<Lexda> I'll try and run it again after that's done
<nickrud> Lexda: you can only run one package installer at a time
<jeffMASTERflex> Lexda: you can only have one program using apt at the same time.
<geekahedron> slenentine: thanks, that's what i was looking for
<slenentine> no problem
<CoLD^MeTaL> hello
<CoLD^MeTaL> can anyone help me with a bluetooth problem?
<lab_rat> CoLD^MeTaL: just ask your question...
<Rukus> bazhang : this is my xorg.conf:   http://pastebin.ca/918599
<davidthedrake> Can someone tell me how to zoom my desktop and keep it zoomed without following the mouse aronud?
<CoLD^MeTaL> ok, i just got a new headset and dongle, i can't get ubuntu to connect to the headset or even my cellphone
<D-Unit> how do i solve this virtual box problem?! (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57437/)
<CoLD^MeTaL> what i get in the terminal is this:
<CoLD^MeTaL> eredor@eredor-laptop:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:11:B1:B1:8E:81
<CoLD^MeTaL> Can't get device information: Host is down
<CoLD^MeTaL> the bluetooth icon doesn't show up when i plug in the dongle either
<bazhang> Rukus: there are no modules
<Rukus> hmm
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: you need to add yourself to the vbox user group
<jeffMASTERflex> JakeConnor: there is an ext3 driver available for windowsly
<CoLD^MeTaL> although it IS recognized by lsusb... and also my phone can see the laptop, but not connect
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, how do i do that?
<JakeConnor> jeffMASTERflex: do you know what its called?
<Rukus> one sec
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: System/Administration/Users and Groups
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: go to "manager groups"
<stick_figure> How might one run 32-bit apps under x86_64 Ubuntu?  Is there a web page or tutorial someone can point me at?
<jeffMASTERflex> JakeConnor: http://www.fs-driver.org/ I've used this one before. it's pretty reliable
<JakeConnor> jeffMASTERflex: thanks
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: go to the group that says "vbox" at the end, and edit it. include yourself in the group
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, wait it froze, restarting cxomp
<prashant_> pidgin not work
<bazhang> prashant can you give more info please ;]
<prashant_> it shows connection timed out for gtalk
<Lobinho> hi all - is there a way to run a program from cli in an external window or such that you can still use the terminal?
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, k now wat
<bazhang> prashant_: how about other networks--do they work okay?
<Rukus> bazhang : this is my xorg that was made when i first installed 8.01 drivers from ATI's website and Compiz was working for me.   http://pastebin.ca/918602
<jeffMASTERflex> did you add yourself to the vbox group already?
<prashant_> bazhang: yahoo is blocked here, so i cannot check that
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, i still get same problem
<D-Unit> brb
<prashant_> bazhang: but gtalk works fine in windows
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: once you add yourself to the vbox group, you have to log out then log back in
<slenentine> sick_figure: have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<slenentine> never tried it, but looks promising
<Rukus> bazhang, looks similar does it not
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, watss the host key, my previous problem got fixed
<D-Unit> by a quick restart
<bazhang> Rukus: identical as far as I can see
<Rukus> got me puzzled. maybe its these 8.02 drivers
<D-Unit> every1
<D-Unit> for virtualbox, wats "a host key"?
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: i have no idea what you are talking about.
<slenentine> Lobinho: programName &
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, virtualbox says host key basically the key that allows ur mouse and keyboard to focus on host or guest OS
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, nvm i got it
<D-Unit> its right ctrl
<bazhang> Rukus: must be the culprit; or kde4 ;]
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: right. i use it so often, but i disabled that warning a long time ago
<hullap> Hi can u tell me how to read and write on NTFS partitions
<Rukus> kde4 has been on there forever
<Rukus> long  before this was a problem
<bazhang> aha then ati it is Rukus
<Rukus> i just noticed that my current xorg.conf is 132 lines but the original is 131
<Rukus> hmmm
<bazhang> odd
<D-Unit> k, now im gona have a virtual windows :)
<epiclolz`> is anybody in here using pidgin for irc?
<D-Unit> now i still have alot of problems left in order to do the video editing for my skool project tomorow, ill probly get 30 min of sleep :'(
<D-Unit> if any
<nickrud> epiclolz`: most use xchat, irssi, or konversation
<Lexda> Nickrud, you still around by chance?
<nickrud> Lexda: yes
<Lexda> I still can't get it to work.
<jeffMASTERflex> epiclolz`: or chatzilla in firefox, bitchx, weechat etc
<Z_o-s-o> epiclolz` : I use pidgin right now
<Z_o-s-o> it sucks
<D-Unit> im in feisty wat do i download from synaptic or terminal in order to be able to unrar things?
<Lexda> It says that the Xubuntu thing is installed, but when I go to change sessions, I end right back in the regular Ubuntu screen
<jeffMASTERflex> D-Unit: unrar
<nickrud> Lexda:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , if it doesn't work put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Rukus> bazhang: oh i have an extra white line at hte beginning. thats all
<nickrud> Lexda: you mean the gui login is the same?
<bazhang> Rukus: does changing it (deleting it) make any difference?
<Rukus> well
<juice_> does anyone know how to config nvidia 8800gt in restricted drivers manager or do i need something extra?
<Rukus> i took that white line out
<bazhang> aha
<Rukus> if i try to see if it fixes it i wont be back tonight
<Rukus> its WELLL past my bedtime
<tanath> my firefox and epiphany appear to be using different versions of flash. i'm not sure why they're different, but eiphany's is newer for it, flash videos have static in the sound
<Rukus> so goodnite man i'll be back
<nickrud> juice_: you need the nvidia driver from their site
<bazhang> hehe
<D-Unit> jeffMASTERflex, lol thats pretty simple
<bazhang> cya
<tanath> *is newer and..
<Lexda> Nickrud - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57438/
<juice_> nickrud: do u know for sure? can u link me?
<Lexda> I go to the login page, Options > Select Session > XFCE, but I come back to the regular Ubuntu desktop
<nickrud> Lexda: that is very odd. A sec
<D-Unit> wat do i download from synaptic so i can write on ntfs drives
<D-Unit> im on feisty
<tanath> firefox is using flash 9.0 r37, and epiphany is sing flash 9.0 r115. why would epiphany's flash videos all have static in the sound?
<slenentine> D-Unit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<tanath> D-Unit, ntfs-3g
<Liono> i need to setup a network with windows clients and kubuntu server. (authenticate windows clients from the server via LDAP i gues?) what do i need to do first. this is my first day of networking. did even pluged the wires ?
<D-Unit> tanath, k, thx
<D-Unit> slenentine thx 2
<nickrud> juice_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html , a previous recent release (post ubuntu freeze) added support for the 8800gt
<nickrud> Lexda: still here ... thinking (in circles at the moment)
<littlepinkdot> How do I define a gateway with ifconfig (not /etc/networking, just plain old ifoconfig in terminal)?
<Lexda> Heh, take your time, I'm not going anywhere anytime soon. And hey, any answer is better than no answer, and considering this is completely free advice and all, I'm happy for what I'm getting :)
<jamalf> So I'm having a really weird issue. I just reinstalled with Hardy Heron (completely formatted) and when I try to login, it logs in, loads gnome, then all of the sudden everything dissapears except for the background. Then it goes black and throws me back to the login screen. Does anyone know why this would happen? Or how I could debug it? Thanks :)
<littlepinkdot> jamalf, check /var/log/messages
<bazhang> wrong channel jamalf ;]
<Liono_> i need to setup a network with windows clients and kubuntu server. (authenticate windows clients from the server via LDAP i gues?) what do i need to do first. this is my first day of networking. ?
<jamalf> littlepinkdot: i have, can't find any errors. also checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and dmesg
<slenentine> littlepinkdot: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<jamalf> bazhang: yeah =\
<littlepinkdot> slenentine, I prefer to use just ifconfig
<tanath> can someone help me fix this package? http://pastebin.ca/918613
<martzipAN^> hey. when im trying to mount a share of xp to ubuntu i get this : session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)... what is the cause?
<TuXy> join #ubuntu-es
<guest_> hi...how to check ip?
<guest_> my own ip address
<Kalamansi> guest : ifconfig
<littlepinkdot> guest_, or http://www.whatismyip.org if you want the external IP.
<guest_> oh...thanks
<bullgard4> martzipAN^: Most likely wrong access rights.
<nickrud> Lexda: I'm really stumped why your session doesn't work.
<tanath> can someone help me fix this package? http://pastebin.ca/918613
<Lexda> Oh well, thanks for the try Nickrud
<martzipAN^> sudo mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.143/Profiles /mnt/143profile -o credentials=/home/gerzilla/.smbcredentials
<martzipAN^> i type this
<Lexda> It's probably because this is kind of a borked Ubuntu install to begin with
<Lexda> There are lots of little oddities about it that shouldn't happen.
<Lexda> I'll probably just end up doing a fresh install eventually.
<bazhang> Lexda: some suspect source repos in there?
<nickrud> Lexda: you could switch to a console  (ctl-alt-f2) and log in there.   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop . then run   startxfce  (I think that's the command)
<nickrud> Lexda: thanks for the out there, bad sources ;)
<D-Unit> what has more potential of being near perfect at running games under ubuntu? emulation under a virtual system or wine?
<slenentine> D-Unit: wine
<KalEl> can i compress an ext3 volume just like an NTFS volume can be compressed?
<martzipAN^> in the  credentials file i should put the ubuntu password or the shaer password?
<D-Unit> slenentine, wine is still in beta, right?...wen did the project start?
<slenentine> D-Unit: I think that it might even be alpha, however I use it for some games and it seems to work well.
<nickrud> D-Unit: wine is still alpha, probably will be forever . Started what, 10, 12 years ago or some insane time
<D-Unit> !!!!
<D-Unit> and still alpha
<slenentine> version 0.9.x or something..
<D-Unit> so a windows parition is better then hoping for wine to save me?
<D-Unit> than*
<slenentine> what are you trying to play
<fenix> well i didnt mean to end up in here :/
<D-Unit> well nutn atm but hl2 wont run in ubuntu as a .bat and thats annoying
<D-Unit> hl2 ep1*
<nickrud> fenix: heh. fresh install ?
<_moro_bana_> D-Unit: havw you ever tried virtual machine to install windows
<slenentine> i can play counter strike:source under wine and the frame rates are better than under vista on the same box
<_moro_bana_> D-Unit:have*
<D-Unit> _moro_bana_, im doijng that right now and its my first time
<hotwirellc> Hey guys
<_moro_bana_> D-Unit: k
<D-Unit> _moro_bana_, y....u want to learn to do it?
<hotwirellc> I'm having a problem
<_moro_bana_> D-Unit: no i did that 2 days ago
<D-Unit> o
<slenentine> D-Unit: gaming on a VM is a no go, if that's your intention
<bazhang> as are we all hotwirellc ;]
<D-Unit> slenentine, ya i no directx hasnt been implemented or wtv
<D-Unit> but i was talkin bout future
<hotwirellc> I am doing a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty, and..it got to gconf2, which needed python2.5, but python2.4 is installed..and I cannot figure out how to fix the dependancy problems..to finish my upgrade
<soulburner> anyone know how i could go about reinstalling my ethernet card in ubuntu?
<D-Unit> soulburner, doesnt ethernet get picked up automatically?
<soulburner> D-unit, not totally sure im somewhat new to this
<illmortal> can someone help me on how to change icon images?
<flowOver> slenentine: i been gaming with starcraft the last hour!
<flowOver> :D
<soulburner> i mean its installed now but its not working properly
<soulburner> it was
<soulburner> power went out pc went down
<soulburner> came back up
<soulburner> hasnt worked right since
<D-Unit> well go to system->administration->network and enable ur ethernet cuz honestly i think ubuntu should pik it up np
<D-Unit> soulburner, well go to system->administration->network and enable ur ethernet cuz honestly i think ubuntu should pik it up np
<littlepinkdot> Agh, still cant get this stupid prime generator working...Anyone got some sourcode code that will generate primes/make the cpu (with a niceness set to -10) get under load? Doing an assignment and I cant even get the primes.cr.c program to compile in FC6.
<slenentine> flowOver: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYY-g6ionzM
<hotmonkeyluv> WOOOOT! check it out: hacker@hax0r:~$ wget -r --level=10000 http://www.4chan.org
<D-Unit> i dont no wat to do about power failure stuff im not that smart with ubuntu
<Lexda> Whoops
<jianfei> anyone know a desktop sidebar for hardy?
<flowOver> beauty!  i have some touchscreens to play with!
<mohan341> nice.. Finally wine is doing some crazy things..
<nickrud> jianfei: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<Lexda> Nickrud - Little closer, I think. I had to restart the system, because after I ended Gnome, I couldn't figure out how to restart it, and was stuck in the console thing. But, now my login screen is Xubuntu, blue with the rat and all. Unfortunately, I still can't get to the XFCE interface.
<jianfei> nr: cheers mate
<illmortal> can someone please help me adding downloaded icons into my home folder usr/share/pixmaps
<nickrud> Lexda: luck to you, I guess ;)
<hotwirellc> is there a known problem with python when upgrading from edgy to feisty?
<Lexda> Heh. Well, thanks for the try anyways.
<flowOver> i'm just getting guest services going on virtualbox with xp
<tony__> Has anyone experienced problems with the front audio jacks not working in Gutsy?
<slenentine> illmortal: are you trying to replace the icon theme or just certain icons?
<illmortal> slenetine, i just downloaded a few icon sets, and I want to add them to my icon folder.
<tekoholic> any Hardy testers here, wanna' help me with bluetooth sco headset setup?
<m1r> tekoholic , #ubuntu+1
<tony__> Can anybody help me with my problem possibly?
<tekoholic> m1r, Thanx much!!
<D-Unit> tony__, tell ppl ur problem dont ask to tell ur problem
<mage_> can the live cd be booted console only? i hate waiting for gnome to start
<tony__> Has anyone experienced problems with the front audio jacks not working in Gutsy?
<tony__> That's my problem, none of my front audio jacks work.  My speakers do though
<Lexda> Tony - Have you checked the actual hardware? Do you know that they work elsewhere, with Windows or another version of Ubuntu?
<tony__> Lexda: I know they work with Windows
<Lexda> Hm. Well, I'm just a newb to Linux, and that was the only real contribution I could make, so sorry mate
<illmortal> can someone help me add icons to my home folder usr/share/pixmaps please?
<slenentine> illmortal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3757
<D-Unit> tony__, if gutsy is problem, try feisty on live cd if it works, use that, feisty is the lowest ubuntu thats very good
<D-Unit> tony__, i mean for ur front things
<Lexda> Tony_ - Try this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=audio+jack
<sombrer0> hello everyone i have a problem I cant seem to find Nautilus
<mage_> sombrer0: what sort of context?
<tanath> can someone help me fix this package? http://pastebin.ca/918613
<D-Unit> tony__, live cd...there is nutn to lose, no change will be done to ur comp..
<sombrer0> i type nautilus in the console and nothing
<mage_> so you broke it
<sombrer0> i type nautilus & and nothing either
<mage_> well & just tells the command line to come back
<sombrer0> plus sometimes ppl tell me to use gedit but i cant find it
<mage_> well, a) install them
<sombrer0> Well its default on Ubuntu
<mage_> b) just use whatever text editor you feel like
<sombrer0> vi ?
<sombrer0> is Vi ok ?
<mage_> eh, vim
<jeffMASTERflex> sombrer0: vim, nano
<icedtea> when you use the synaptic package manager is there a way for it to keep all the package (.deb) files after its installing?
<mage_> vi does a mode that acts stupid
<sombrer0> no ,no, emacs maybe ?
<sombrer0> i think emacs
<flowOver> there's sooo many
<sombrer0> but nautilus ?
<sombrer0> what about it ?
<flowOver> nautilus is the explorer
<sombrer0> Any way i use ee as editor
<mage_> sombrer0: try apt-get install nautilus as root and see if it says its installed or wants a bajillion packages
<bullgard4> tony__: I had the same problem once also. I called alsamixer and was able to get rid of the error.
<mage_> sombrer0: are you sure you're not using kubuntu accidentally?
<tony__> bullgard4: what do you mean
<sombrer0> i have ubuntu like everyone else who has linux
<mage_> run alsamixer and twiddle the knobs
<jeffMASTERflex> lol
<sombrer0> i followed a tutorial to install it
<sombrer0> the knobs ?
<sombrer0> what is alsamixer ?
<sombrer0> how do i config alsamixer to get nautilus ?
<bullgard4> tony__: I mean what I said. Can you be more specific.
<mage_> sombrer0: tony needs to twiddle with alsamixer
<sombrer0> ok sorry tony
<mage_> sombrer0: you need to figure out why you cant run gedit
<tony__> bullgard4: Specific about my problem?  What do you mean you called alsamixer
<sombrer0> well i dont have nautilus , no gedit , its strange
<sombrer0> i cannot follow ant tutorials cause nothing works
<mage_> haha
<mage_> well can you sudo -s to get root prompt?
<sombrer0> plus sometimes I have a problem with some glibs
<sombrer0> i try mage
<sombrer0> it asks me for a password ? What is it ?
<flowOver> sombrer0:  you installed it all wrong.  wipe partitions and start over
<mage_> your password
<sombrer0> what is it ?
<sombrer0> for example
<mage_> sombrer0: the installer asked you for one
<sombrer0> o yes
<tony__> I only have two options in alsamixer
<sombrer0> yes its true wait i have it on a paper
<Lexda> Well, I'm out, thanks again for the help guys
<tony__> Master and PCM
<tony__> Shouldn't I have more?
<sombrer0> password0
<sombrer0> ok now its different
<sombrer0> iam root i think
<sombrer0> what next ?
<mage_> well, dont paste lots of crap into here, but whats it tell you when you run apt-get install nautilus
<sombrer0> but someone told me its dangerous to run commands as root !!!
<sombrer0> you are not telling me to erase my hardrive uh ?
<mage_> I'm not going to argue against that
<mage_> no no rm -rf / is how to erase it
<sombrer0> ok so i trust you
<sombrer0> so i do rm -rf / nautilus instead ?
<sombrer0> ok i try
<mage_> lol no
<slenentine> NO
<mage_> you're funny
<sombrer0> what no ?
<tony__> haha
<sombrer0> dont make fun of me
<tony__> I like this guy
<sombrer0> im a noob
<mage_> "apt-get install nautilus"
<tony__> do sudo apt-get install nautilus
<sombrer0> wait !
<sombrer0> plz
<AntiUSA_> where do I go to delete a partition on my drive and make all of the space part of my other partition?
<sombrer0> "apt-get install nautilus" or do sudo apt-get install nautilus, it is not the same, even i can see that
<[chr0n0s]> AntiUSA_, use gparted
<slenentine> AntiUSA_: use gparted
<AntiUSA_> ok, thank
<AntiUSA_> s
<tony__> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<mage_> sombrer0: well, I got you to do sudo -s first, because i hate typing "sudo" a million times
<tony__> sudo let's you run commands as root
<sombrer0> okidoki
<AntiUSA_> do I have to install it?
<sombrer0> o yes mage i understand i am root i dont need sudo
<sombrer0> i type apt-get install update before or not ? Its what i found in a tuto ...
<[chr0n0s]> AntiUSA_, try running it, if it's not there then use sudo apt-get install gparted
<slenentine> AntiUSA_: just try sudo gparted if it tells you to install sud apt-get install gparted
<AntiUSA_> mkay, thanks homie
<slenentine> beat me to it
<dan__> hello everyone
<dan__> I accidently deleted my menus
<mage_> sombrer0: only need to update every once in awhile, ubuntu does it daily
<sombrer0> okidoki
<dan__> anyone know how to fix it
<sombrer0> ok its writing things
<sombrer0> its kinda installing things
<sombrer0> but wait , you made fun of me ...
<mage_> did it ask to install a bunch of stuff as well?
<sombrer0> its installing many things
<sombrer0> o no ............
<sombrer0> omg whats going on .......
<slenentine> calm down
<sombrer0> its scrolling fast i cant read
<sombrer0> i cant read it
<AntiUSA_> ehm... can I add space to a partition I've botted off of?
<dan__> anyone know how to set the panel menus back to default?
<AntiUSA_> booted*
<jaso1> hi
<jaso1> anyone there?
<mage_> if its scrolling a crapload of text sometimes wrong with your ubuntu install
<sombrer0> it continues ...
<slenentine> AntiUSA_: back everything up! I think that it needs to be unmounted so use a liveCD
<AntiUSA_> ahhh
<AntiUSA_> ok
<AntiUSA_> thanks again
<AntiUSA_> alright, see you guys later
<sombrer0> ok ...
<sombrer0> looks like its finished ...
<dan__> no body knows?
<jaso1> i need some advise in setting up CVS server..
<jaso1> in ubuntu
<jaso1> please help
<sombrer0> so what next ?
<mage_> bring up a user prompt and try running nautilus
<slenentine> type nautilus and see if you have a browser
<juice_> nickrud: ty for that 8800gt link but when i try to run the file it opens in gedit and says it couldnt detect cahracter coding..?
<sombrer0> ok
<sombrer0> Wait Wait Wait ! Someone told me to never run X appas as root !
<mage_> meh
<mage_> just dont delete anything
<mage_> :p
<slenentine> from a user prompt
<sombrer0> but i thought it was not safe
<sombrer0> Ok so i trust you
<slenentine> ugh...
<sombrer0> i type just nautilus & ?
<slenentine> just type it already
<sombrer0> ok
<sombrer0> O thank you it works
<tony__> This guy's just messing around lol
<sombrer0> But wait ! I open a folder and it opens another window and again and again ! Its broken ...
<bullgard4> tony__: alsamixer is a program available in Ubuntu. Just enter 'alsamixer' in a Gnome terminal. It allows you to set many ALSA controls.
<Liono_> i need to setup a network with windows clients and kubuntu server. (authenticate windows clients from the server via LDAP i gues?) what do i need to do first. this is my first day of networking. ?
<bluefoxx> ok, so im too poor to buy a $49 router, and i have a bunch of network cards laying around, as well as a asus p2b-f slot one mobo with 5 pci slots and a slocketed socket 370 1000mhz celeron on it. i have a 850 meg hard disk with win 95 on it, but i was wondering; is there a linux distro i can throw onto that which will be able to act as a dedicated routing service? say switching the data transfer so i dont have to get a bunch of xov
<bluefoxx> er cables and such?basically take these old extra parts and turn them into a poor mans router
<hotwirellc> Hey
<gold44> command 'last' displays users. how to clear this list?
<juice_> anyone know how to config nvidia 8800gtoc?
<tony__> bullgard4: I did, I only have two things I can change in it though
<hotwirellc> Anyone know where to get a car repaired on True Crime: New York?
<hotwirellc> oops
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/gaming/top-5-amazing-free-games-you-probably-never-played-and-should/
<sombrer0> My Desktop doesnt look like others screenshots ...
<sombrer0> they say its ubuntu but they have their menu bar on top ...
<sombrer0> I have a big one bottom
<CorruptTerrorist> hi all.
<sombrer0> hi terrorirst
<bluefoxx> also, i was wondering...how can i replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver? i prefer xscreensaver
<sombrer0> me too
<sombrer0> how ?
<mage_> hmm i guess if I booted ubuntu on compy486 it'd be booted by now
<sombrer0> xscreensaver should come with stock X
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm using an nVidia 8800GT and i've got the wrong screen resolution on 7.04?
<sombrer0> change distro
<bluefoxx> sombrer0, me?
<icedtea> anyone know why I would get bash: /usr/bin/man: Input/output error
<sombrer0> i dont use bash i use pdksh
<icedtea> in a terminal
<icedtea> window
<sombrer0> bash is for lusers
<sombrer0> bash is not better than cmd
<dan__> I accidently deleted my panel menus, anyone know how to get them back?
<sombrer0> bluefoxx type xscreesaver in a console
<sombrer0> reinstall
<z0man> bash is not better than cmd?!
<sombrer0> no use pdksh
<bluefoxx> sombrer0, i know how to use xscreensaver, i want to have my system use that instead of gnome-screensaver
<sombrer0> well i know how to do it in Kubuntu ...
<sombrer0> ... which is better than ubuntu of course
<bullgard4> tony__: man alsamixer will tell you what control settings you can change. --  I am surprised to read that you can change only two control settings.
<bluefoxx> anyone got any ideas for taking my 5 network cards in a extra computer and turn it into a linux based router?
<sombrer0> use esd or oss
<cewek> hiiiiiiii
<CorruptTerrorist> i need to change my screen resolution to 1680x1050
<cewek> lllllllll
<sombrer0> we dont negotiate with terrorists sry ....
<tony__> bullgard4: I only have Master and PCM
<CorruptTerrorist> sombrer0, low
<bluefoxx> sombrer0, /me thinks kubuntu is no better or worse than regular ubuntu, just has fancier eye candy for you(i dont need eye cansy to be made for me, i make it work on my own)
<Talaman72> hi
 * bluefoxx is a gnome user
<sombrer0> you got a nice screen man
<biligt> I can't connect ubuntu server from lan
<biligt> from server i can connect to internet, do ping to pc
<sombrer0> bluefox: I dont run any Linuces, they are piles of crap ....
<perdente> hey simple problem, I'm compiling and I got this error configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables "  What do I do?
<perdente> er wait
<perdente> this one I mean
<perdente> checking for GLIB... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.15.6 gthread-2.0 gobject-2.0 gmodule-no-export-2.0 gio-unix-2.0 gio-2.0) were not met:
<credible> perdente: what package are you building?
<sombrer0> lib error typical ubuntu problems
<perdente> gvfs so I can connect to servers :)
<neo> when open some programs /etc/hosts file is edited and pc becomes slow ,,,,
<bluefoxx> oi! do fiber networks or thinet networks still work in ubuntu? i have a load of old parts i want to put to use, mayhaphs throw together some legacy compatable machines...
<PoGz> hi all.. i need help here, i cant install packages on gutsy.. i'm using acer aspire.
<credible> perdente: gutsy already has gnome-vfs
<credible> perdente: hardy will have the new gvfs stuff, but it's not quite ready
<sombrer0> When will ubuntu get KDE 4.0 ?
<biligt> but this is inside vmware
<calc> bluefoxx: thinnet being 10mbps ethernet coax?
<calc> bluefoxx: 10base2 (iirc?)
<Fingel> kde? havent heard about that for a long time ;)
<z0man> pdksh don't support regular expressions
<z0man> :(
<sombrer0> Anyone using Giga bits ethernet ?
<perdente> credible, but I really need to use the connect to a server function and it doesn't work with gvfs 1.7 so I was reading on launchpad to upgrade to 1.8 and I have the .tar.gz from launchpad
<pwuertz> sombrer0: ubuntu already got kde4.0 packages
<bluefoxx> calc, yes, 10mbps 10base2 ethernet coaxial cable networking
<credible> perdente: are you on hardy?
<sombrer0> pwuertz: You better not install it
<perdente> credible, yeap
<calc> bluefoxx: i imagine it does you would just need to see if the nic driver you need is in the kernel ubuntu ships
<pwuertz> sombrer0: I know
<credible> perdente: join #ubuntu+1 please then :)
<bluefoxx> calc, i aquired all my schools legacy computers[non pentium fours]
<perdente> credible, lol thanks!
<bullgard4> tony__: There are two Web documents that I can recommend in your situation: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA
<z0man> bash is better me thinks :p
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme/Audio-Fehler-Beschreibung
<sombrer0> bluefox: lucky you
<cewek> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pwuertz> sombrer0: well... with kde4.0 installed... my qt4 applications are looking pretty cool now ^^
<cewek> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sombrer0> yeah crashing evry minutes
<pwuertz> sombrer0: ?
<sombrer0> but Plasma looks promising
<tony__> bullgard4: I don't speak german
<bullgard4> tony__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme/Audio-Fehler-Beschreibung. But they are in German.
<sombrer0> What qt4 applications by the way ;)
<pwuertz> sombrer0: kde4 won't be stable until 4.1 or 4.2....
<bullgard4> tony__: I do not know if there exist English equivalents. Sorry.
<pwuertz> sombrer0: self-programmed software
<sombrer0> pwuertz: Thats why I told you , but you never listen ...
<wiki> list
<tony__> bullgard4: It's all good, I really should be getting some sleep now anyway.  I'll mess with it tomorrow
<pwuertz> sombrer0: you just met me
<bullgard4> tony__: Good luck!
<tony__> thanks 8)
<sombrer0> It must be Alzheimer already ...
<sombrer0> ... what did I just say ?
<sombrer0> so much traffic on this chan ....
<sombrer0> over 1ko ppl
<pwuertz> are you on drugs ^^ ?
<sombrer0> pwuertz: Does homegrown counts ?
<pwuertz> you asked for kde 4.0 packages, I told you that these packages are already in the ubuntu repository
<z0man> Full of Window haters in this channel :P
<sombrer0> pwuertz: I told you i know it already im beta tester
<sombrer0> z0man: hehe
<Fingel> wow, I thought I had the hda-intel low volume problem. turns out the mixer was just hiding the "front" slider, I turned that up now its as loud as ever
<bluefoxx> so any way i can find a linux distro under 900MB dedicated to routing a ethernet network?
<sombrer0> damn small linux
<sombrer0> or use OpenBSD
<sombrer0> most secure OS
<Fingel> dsl is not dedicated to routing traffic
<icesword> distrowatch.com
<pwuertz> sombrer0: great, so why are you asking for kde4.0 packages if you know that kde4 is crappy ^^
<z0man> http://damnsmalllinux.org/ :P
<sombrer0> pwuertz: I didnt ask for packages ...
<cewek> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sombrer0> pwuertz: I asked when kde 4.x  default on Ubuntu
<icesword> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih
<z0man> kde4 will be default on KUbuntu :P
<pwuertz> [08:41] <sombrer0> When will ubuntu get KDE 4.0 ?
<z0man> never on ubuntu
<sombrer0> when ?
<flowOver> dont feed them
<sombrer0> why never ???????
<z0man> when kde4 is done and finished:P
<sombrer0> never ......
<humblerodent> z0man: Who cares
<co_hUjaN> co_kenshi_joker
<z0man> I'm only stating fact :P
<sombrer0> you are mean :(
<humblerodent> z0man: Gnome is much cleaner than KDE, and still has a bit of unnecessary bloat.  Why would you want KDE?  =S
<humblerodent> z0man: Oh sorry, I thought you were asking the question :P
<sombrer0> I prefer FVWM anyway ...
 * humblerodent should not take statements out of context
<z0man> Np humblerodent :P
<sombrer0> How does Ubuntu scales compares to Solaris ?
<pwuertz> I love qt4... I just don't get how one could start a qt4 project and end up with something like kde 4.0 ;)
<z0man> For home users.....Huge......Solaris home desktop low
<sombrer0> kde 4.0 has been advanced to force devs to use the new libs
<sombrer0> so they get wider testing
<jaso1> hi
<pwuertz> I know
 * z0man thinks KDE4 is a Vista wannabe :P
<sombrer0> libs are not stable
<jaso1> pls help me..i have a unix server daemon and would like to setup a cvs system but i do not know how.
<jaso1> can anyone help
<sombrer0> backend buggy
<edosar> i need help with dynex  DX-WGUSB someone of you could redirectme to a proper page
<sombrer0> sombrer0: thinks KDE and GNOME are bloated ....
<neo> when open some programs /etc/hosts file is edited and pc becomes slow ,,,,
<pwuertz> jaso1: you really need cvs?
<jaso1> yeah
<z0man> Compiz saved them both :P
<flowOver> i unpacked the eclipse pdt all in one folder.  where should i put it so that it shows up in the gnome menu?
<pwuertz> jaso1: ok... subversion is not an option?
<neo> when open some programs /etc/hosts file is edited and pc becomes slow ,,,,
<sombrer0> should be plenty of cvs tutos on the net
<jaso1> is svn much easier?
<pwuertz> jaso1: I think so
<co_kenshi_joker> halo
<jaso1> because i have a daemon server running
<sombrer0> its more hype (svn)
<jaso1> and i do not know how to start
<neo> when open some programs /etc/hosts file is edited and pc becomes slow ,,,,
<z0man> SVN me life
<simplechat> jaso1, it is much nicer
<jaso1> basically the server has pre installed cvs
<sombrer0> man check on google
<sombrer0> cvs tutorial
<jaso1> i checked on the internet..
<z0man> http://svnbook.red-bean.com/ :)
<jaso1> but i wonder given the cvs pre installed in the server..i do not know whether should i get the root directory
<xander> i been searchin forums and can't seem to find xwinwrap for ubuntu 7.10 64-bit , does someone know if this even is possible to run on 64-bit ?
<dan49> can anyone help me install a Dell 720 printer? I have downloaded the Lemark files but can not make it work
<neo> when open some programs /etc/hosts file is edited and pc becomes slow ,,,,
<achandrashekar> hello..can someone walk me through gconf-editor to lock down desktop background from being chaneged?
 * z0man ponders if neo is the one
<sombrer0> Did you check that : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/cvs-tutorial.xml
<slenentine> xander: http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/
<xander> thank you
<sombrer0> sombrer0  me think Trinity is the third
<z0man> Then that makes Morpheous 2:P
<sombrer0> I guess
<Dark_Rain> morninf
<sombrer0> not sure tho
<Dark_Rain> g
<sombrer0> morninfg
<z0man> Ya u right
<neo> is there any body to help
<Dark_Rain> =))
<mkquist> achandrashekar: when not just use system/pref/appearance?
<Dark_Rain> morning
<sombrer0> what /etc/hosts ?
<z0man> What is the problem neo? Slow pc after editing a file?
<xander> now i just have to figure out what a .c file is hah
<z0man> !/etc/hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/hosts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<z0man> :P
<z0man> hosts file is what helps identify machines
<Flannel> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<achandrashekar> mkquist: its for an ltsp setup...i need to make sure it happens across the board
<Flannel> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nekostar> any limit to % of max ram one can make into ramdisk? was wondering if i got 8GB if i could make a 4GB ramdisk?
 * Flannel is being stupid.
<sombrer0> nekostar no pb
<mkquist> Itsp?
<nekostar> sombrer0 ?
<z0man> You can also type "man hosts" in the terminal :)
<manissssssss> hhhhhhhhhh
<jaso1> if i have a daemon server supporting cvs , is that necessary for me to install cvs server again?
<sombrer0> no pb
<nekostar> no problems?
<nekostar> o
<nekostar> youve done?
<sombrer0> if you got cvs should be fine ?
<achandrashekar> mkquist:ltsp linux teminal server project
<nekostar> cvs of?
<sombrer0> nekostar: Create a virtual memory filesystem
<nekostar> hm
<achandrashekar> mkquist: thats terminal sorry..mispelling
<slenentine> xander: did you get both files?
<Piet> !vhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<z0man> Neo!?
<Piet> !vhosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhosts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sombrer0> neko: any size < RAM-kernel- some ram ...
<nabcore> How do I ensure that my ubuntu box only loads up to runlevel 3 ?
<xander> yes i did
<nekostar> see i see all this good stuff about how i-ram speeds stuff up, and tho i cant do that i want to load root into ram on boot and synch back to hdd now and then
<mkquist> achandrashekar: oh, so ud prob have gksudo gonf-editor..  do you just need to know where the setting is?
<credible> !register | Piet
<ubotu> Piet: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<achandrashekar> mkquist: yep..dont know where that setting is..
<Fingel> man when is Enlightenment 17 going to come out, been waiting for years
<sombrer0> nekostar crazy dude you want everything in RAM... If FBI comes they f**cked ....
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> no the hdd has same stuff as ram
<nekostar> just on boot it would be ultra slow
<nekostar> but once booted hopefully ultra fast
<jaso1> sombrer0: i mean i have a daemon server which has cvs itself
<sombrer0> what do you want to do ?
<xander> one is a .htm and one is a ,c
<jaso1> when i refer to the online tutorial
<rhineheart_m> how to reinstall sendmail and postfix?
<dan49> would anyone help me setup a printer?
<mkquist> achandrashekar: look in desktop/gnome/background - i believe
<sombrer0> jaso check the gentoo tutorial link I gave
<jaso1> they refer to do installation of sudo apt get install cvsd for cvs server
<griffi1> hi there
<sombrer0> so do what they say cvsd is the daemon cvs the client ?
<griffi1> is there someone to help me out
<achandrashekar> mkquist: and then?? what do i change?
<nekostar> sombrer0 im even considering booting from a custom livecd
<z0man> how can i help griffi1?
<nekostar> and just reading that all into ram
<sombrer0> nekostart you are just fine
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> then i should probably go 8GB then
<neo> basically pc was running slow ,,,, i asked from this forum/channel ,,,someboy told me to edit the /etc/hosts fuleś first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨ earlier it was ¨127.0.0.1 localhost¨ ,,,,this solved the problem ,,,,,  but when i open some programs it remodifies the files ,,,so pc again becomes slowwwwww...  help needed..
<nekostar> rather than 4
<nekostar> :P
<griffi1> with acpi error (dsopcode-0548) when I boot
<sombrer0> nekostar if you want faster bootup you need a custom kernel
<achandrashekar> mkquist: unclick the draw background??
<z0man> ok u have to griffi1.....
<nekostar> sombrer0 no not bootup i dont care if it takes 5 minutes
<z0man> Neo has come back
<nekostar> once its booted.. then i want it FAST
<neo> basically pc was running slow ,,,, i asked from this forum/channel ,,,someboy told me to edit the /etc/hosts fileś first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨ earlier it was ¨127.0.0.1 localhost¨ ,,,,this solved the problem ,,,,,  but when i open some programs it remodifies the files ,,,so pc again becomes slowwwwww...  help needed..
<nekostar> ;)
<z0man> wait for me to fix neo
<nekostar> like the toram option in dsl
<mkquist> achandrashekar: well  id imagine youd just set the background to what you want...  or are you trying to make it so users cant set there own?
<sombrer0> nekostar: MAn you got too much RAM for a Workstation ....
<neo> ok
<nekostar> bah never too much if one can load things into it
<nekostar> also heard great things about mounting /tmp on ramdisk and compileing
<sombrer0> nekostar: What would you want to load in RAM ?
<nekostar>  /
<Dark_Rain> :)) @ nekostar
<nekostar> all of root
<nekostar> sup Dark_Rain
<achandrashekar> mkquist: right...so when they try to set it..it doesnt do anything but stick with the default background :)
<z0man> ok neo bring up a terminal
<nekostar>  /dev/sda1             9.2G  2.7G  6.1G  31% /
<sombrer0> neko yes its faster cause /tmp cause lots of writings /var the same
<Dark_Rain> 8Gb of ram on a workstation??
<z0man> Type "top"
<z0man> then "return"
<nekostar> Dark_Rain on a desktop
<nekostar> ;P
<Dark_Rain> jeez louise
<nekostar> gonna oc my q66 when it gets here too
<cafuego> Dark_Rain: ram is cheap, why not?
<Echoside> wow
<_ruben> 8Gb is only 1GB </nitpick>
<mkquist> achandrashekar: hmm then prob just unclick like you said then... id think, never done this myself..
<Dark_Rain> ru f@#@$ nuts?
<z0man> Whats the last few commands at the top?
<neo> done
<nekostar> er right 8GB sorry
<Dark_Rain> :))
<sombrer0> ruben: indeed
<nekostar> Kicking bAck
<Dark_Rain> nekostar
<user08> jelek
<nekostar> ?
<Dark_Rain> how cheap
<Dark_Rain> ?
<cafuego> Dark_Rain: 8GB is handy when running virtual machines on yer desktop box.
<dan49> and they call this chatter help?
<nekostar> the ram?
<cafuego> dan49: Nope
<sombrer0> nekostar: WIth such a crazy setup you wouldnt notice the difference
<Dark_Rain> ya
<nekostar> i'm getting this gskill pc2 1000
<z0man> Is there a COMMAND with a heavy CPU usage in the list?
<nekostar> so i can do odd overclocks without thinking about ram speeds
<nekostar> lol
<z0man> I'm just checking this area first
<sombrer0> heavy CPU usage ? Converting vids ....
<nekostar> absolutely i will be
<neo> z0man what next?????
<nekostar> :D
<z0man> You still seeing the TOP list?
<z0man> You do see a list ?
 * z0man slaps head....He's running slow on me
<sombrer0> ylol
<sombrer0> damn it how much RAM does he have ?
<sn00zer> I added compiz and awn to my startup programs under system preferences and now gnome won't start, does anyone know how i can take them off the startup list through the terminal?
<sombrer0> what is top saying ?
<slenentine> xander: wget http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/Makefile?revision=1.1.1.1 && mv Makefile\?revision\=1.1.1.1 makefile
<z0man> maybe it wasn't a good idea to load "top" .....
<xander> thanks
<xander> i try that
<sombrer0> z0man: lol
<slenentine> in the directory where the .c file is
<credible> sn00zer: remove them from ~/.config/autostart/
<z0man> NEO! If you reading this press "q" <RETURN>!
<griffi1> apt-get remove compiz-settings-manager
<sombrer0> z0man: omg
<sombrer0> q should do it
<xander> permission denied
<griffi1> apt-get remove avant-window-navigator
<z0man> Neo are you verified IRC on freenode?
<xander> oh
<sombrer0> z0man:We've lost the One
<slenentine> do you own the directory that you're in?
<PoGz> hey
<xander> im not sure
<gorlak> question for anyone who runs their own home server- what kind of transfer speeds do you get between your workstation and the server? and under what protocol?
<sombrer0> z0man: Makes it trinity second ....
<xander> i used the sudo command
<slenentine> cd ~
<PoGz> pls help me.. i  cant install packages...
<xander> oh ok
<z0man> :(
<xander> i see
<jaso1> sombrer: at the first step: emerge cvs i could not evne able to isntall
<slenentine> then use the other command
<gorlak> ubuntu 7.10 on both
<d4rkness> Hello People, I'm getting an error when i try to run Counter-Strike: Source "The latest version of Microsoft DirectX(r) is required to play Counter-Strike: Source." Can any one help please?
<sombrer0> :jaso1 you are on gentoo ???
<jaso1> yeap
<jaso1> first step
<jaso1> Installing CVS
<sn00zer> credible, thanks :)
<PoGz> every time i try a windows appears.. look at here pls..  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/2293479152_fe93c5ea2c.jpg
<sombrer0> what does uname -a says ?
<neo> q
<sombrer0> hes back
 * z0man slaps head
<sombrer0> in da house
<neo> zoman i dont know
<jaso1> SunOS mundroo 5.8 Generic_117351-52 i86pc i386 i86pc
<slenentine> xander: then wget http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/xwinwrap.c?revision=1.1.1.1
<daniele[ITA]> good morning
<d4rkness> Can any body help me please?
<sombrer0> jaso1: you are on SunOS !!!!!
<jaso1> yeah.whats wrong then?
<sombrer0> jaso1: Its not linux
<Fingel> d4arkness are you using cedega or something?
<d4rkness>  Hello People, I'm getting an error when i try to run Counter-Strike: Source "The latest version of Microsoft DirectX(r) is required to play Counter-Strike: Source." Can any one help please?
<z0man> hold on a sec.....
<jaso1> oh my god.
<jaso1> then?
<d4rkness> nope
<jaso1> ive been fiddling around for days on this
<xander> ok i think that worked
<daniele[ITA]> 've just finished to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a x86 system (gnome). I'd like to install Blender but it isn't on the Synaptic list
<mojoman> I SHOULD BE SLEEPING
<z0man> ok neo, change of plan.....
<mojoman> lol
<d4rkness> Please help me
<sombrer0> jaso1: I love the Walkabouts ;)
<jaso1> whic Walkabouts?
<neo> ok
<Fingel> how are you running counter strike in linux
<sombrer0> jaso1: London
<z0man> Click on SYSTEM>Administration>System Monitor
<jaso1> huh
<jaso1> im blur somrer
<d4rkness> through wine
<slenentine> xander: mkdir ~/.xwinwrap && cd ~/.xwinwrap && make
<slenentine> wait
<slenentine> sorry..
<xander> ...
<sombrer0> jaso1: Man I've never touched a SunOS ... so check on the net ...
<z0man> You get a new window
<jaso1> ohh
<jaso1> okieee
<daniele[ITA]> guys? I'd like to install Blender but it isn't on the Synaptic list.. why?
<z0man> There are 4 tabs
<jaso1> tahnks sombrer
<Leechzilla> How do I rename CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive to CD-RW/DVD±RW/BD-RE Drive?
<D-Unit> im in virtualbox running win xp....how do i get a file from ubuntu and use it in the virtual thing?
<sombrer0> jaso1:welcome
<jaso1> so confirmed this is not linux based?
<z0man> System | Processes | Resources | File System
<bazhang> !info blender
<sombrer0> uname -a
<jaso1> all these while i tot its a linux
<z0man> Select  System
<d4rkness> I suspect something... I've recently installed wine doors and then DirectX9  after that i can't run the game
<ubotu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.44-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7168 kB, installed size 18628 kB
<Fingel> d4arkness google search took me 2 seconds: http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/11/directx-90c-on-linux-with-wine.html
<daniele[ITA]> !info blender
<sombrer0> jaso1: Plus its an old version of Sun Os
<z0man> What does memory say under "Hardware"?
<bazhang> daniele[ITA]: you need to enable that repo hit refresh then install
<jaso1> do you mean cvs depends largely on the backend system ?
<mojoman> hmm
<d4rkness> I'll give it a shot ..Thank you anyway
<sombrer0> jaso1: not at all
<mojoman> blender shows up in my list
<slenentine> xander: mkdir ~/.xwinwrap && mv makefile ~/.xwinwrap && mv xwinwrapper.c ~/.xwinwrapper && cd ~/.xwinwrap && make
<sombrer0> jaso1: just find guidance
<xander> ok
<daniele[ITA]> thank you
<jaso1> okie
<bazhang> np
<sombrer0> jaso1: what happens when you type cvsd ?
<mojoman> click on the search bar then type blender
<mojoman> see if it comes up
<jaso1> hold on
<mojoman> on your synaptic list
<jaso1> command not found
<neo> z0man are u there?
<z0man> yes
<z0man> I'm here neo :)
<sombrer0> jaso1: You can pass me your mail in PM I will have a look at it
<jaso1> but if i type cvs, it gives
<jaso1> Usage: cvs [cvs-options] command [command-options-and-arguments]
<jaso1>   where cvs-options are -q, -n, etc.
<jaso1>     (specify --help-options for a list of options)
<jaso1>   where command is add, admin, etc.
<jaso1>     (specify --help-commands for a list of commands
<FloodBot3> jaso1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sombrer0> jaso1: So the tutorial I gave you works the same with the cvs command
<sombrer0> wtf ...
<sombrer0> bot banned
<jaso1> means?
<xander> i dont think this is working
<bazhang> dont flood ;]
<xander> im sorry i guess this is beyond me
<sombrer0> jas1: If you want you can pass me your email in private
<jaso1> ok
<neo> any solution z0man ???
<nabcore> I've got ubuntu 7.10 installed on an old laptop. How do I instruct it to only come up to runlevel 3 ?
<xander> do i paste that all in one command ?
<Leechzilla> How do I rename "CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive" to "CD-RW/DVD±RW/BD-RE Drive" in Computer?
<slenentine> yes
<z0man> Neo I need to understand your computer!
<z0man> Help me understand your symptoms by following my steps!
<slenentine> xander: are you in the ~/.xwinwrapper directory?
<D-Unit> i have an ext hd and i want virtualbox with win xp to c it insted of feisty...wat do i do?
<z0man> If you do not follow my steps I will have to turn down my help.
<xander> yes i am
<sombrer0> lol
<sombrer0> z0man: So much for help ....
<slenentine> xander: my fault: mv makefile Makefile
<xander> oh
<slenentine> xander: make
<z0man> He's not following me :(
<neo> should i tell you my configuration?
<cokehabit> can someone help me with a kernel booting problem?
<z0man> How can I help someone who is not following me?
<sombrer0> neo is trolling ....
<xander> it says no suck file or directory
<bazhang> z0man: just /ign
<xander> such *
<slenentine> ls
<xander> dir
<z0man> I should of known.
 * z0man slaps Neo and walks off
<sombrer0> z0man: What a bas**d you are ...
<slenentine> ok..let's start over
<sombrer0> wait Canonical got millions, why are we assuring them deskhelp ???
<xander> hah ok
<bazhang> sombrer0: we enjoy doing it
<z0man> Ok I will give you one more chance.
<xander> i have the xwinwrap.c and the Makefile.htm in the ~/.xwinwarp
<z0man> Thats is it.
<neo> ¨sombrer0 ¨ any problem??
<sombrer0> neo: No everythings work on my OpenBSD laptop ...
<bazhang> neo what is the issue--please be precise
<neo> basically pc was running slow ,,,, i asked from this forum/channel ,,,someboy told me to edit the /etc/hosts fileś first line as ¨127.0.0.1 localhost unknown¨ earlier it was ¨127.0.0.1 localhost¨ ,,,,this solved the problem ,,,,,  but when i open some programs it remodifies the files ,,,so pc again becomes slowwwwww...  help needed..
<D-Unit> plz plz plz plz plz help me make my virtualbox see my usb external hdd and not have the host OS (feisty) c it
<sombrer0> neo : change the permission on the file
<bazhang> neo: pc runs slow is not precise
<sombrer0> neo : who owns it ?
<z0man> Hmmm
<Ank-mdnya> hi
<z0man> What is the file properties?
<sombrer0> neo: how many hosts in the file ?
<sombrer0> neo: wc-l /etc/hosts
<sombrer0> wc -l /etc/hosts
<xander> make
<z0man> Also type "ls -la /etc/hosts"
<Ank-mdnya> aloooowwwwwwww
 * z0man thinks he's not helping
<Arelis> Hi people. Does anybody know how I can stream a movie from my computer to my Wii? That is, i want to view a movie on the TV downstairs, using my wii, from my computer. How can i do that?
<cokehabit> can someone help, no kernel since 2.6.24-2 has got past "loading kernel drivers"
<bazhang> Ank-mdnya: state your question if you have one please
<sombrer0> neo: You can also ask on Ubuntu forums
<cokehabit> is it a known problem
<xander> ahh ok
<xander> i got furtur
<xander> hah
<bazhang> arelis how are they connected
<xander> but got error
<neo> i did change permission as 644 but in vien
<Arelis> bazhang: via internet. My computer is connected via a wire, and my Wii is wirelessly connected to the same router
<bazhang> cokehabit is that gutsy or hardy
<z0man> You changed the /etc/hosts to 644?
<z0man> That should be fine
<slenentine> xander: what's the error
<sombrer0> jaso1: are you there ?
<bazhang> arelis how are your computer and the wii connected
<xander> mv Makefile\?revision\=1.1.1.1 makefile
<xander> oops
<neo> 10 /etc/hosts
<xander> cc -g -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wredundant-decls   -c -o xwinwrap.o xwinwrap.c
<xander> xwinwrap.c:5: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘<’ token
<xander> xwinwrap.c:689:18: error: too many decimal points in number
<xander> xwinwrap.c:816:1: warning: character constant too long for its type
<xander> xwinwrap.c:822: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘<’ token
<xander> xwinwrap.c:864: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘<’ token
<xander> xwinwrap.c:906: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘<’ token
<z0man> That sounds normal
<xander> make: *** [xwinwrap.o] Error 1
<sombrer0> neo:who owns the file ? ls -l /etc/hosts
<Arelis> bazhang: they are not connected to eachother. They both have access to the same internet connection
<slenentine> xander: can we start again?
<z0man> The /etc/hosts should be root root.
<xander> yes sure
<xander> you know im using 64bit right ?
<neo> -rwxr--r-- 1 root root 263 2008-02-26 13:07 /etc/hosts
<sombrer0> yeah hopes its not a root program modifying it
<A_I_> hello
<sombrer0> neo: ok ...
<z0man> That looks normal
<slenentine> yes
<xander> ok
<xander> should i delete the folder i created ?
<slenentine> affirmative
<sombrer0> neo: so you reboot and the problem is the same ?
<xander> ok
<A_I_> Is there on Ubuntu something like /etc/permissions.local on suze ?
<bazhang> arelis you want to hack your wii to allow it get streaming media?
<xander> gone
<A_I_> a file where I can add owner:group and permissions?
<sombrer0> neo: sudo cat /etc/hosts
<A_I_> on files
<D-Unit> im on ubuntu feisty y wont my virtual xp detect usb devices?!
<Arelis> bazhang: No. I remember a program for Windows called Orb that had a web-interface. The Wii has a browser and you could browse to that web interface to watch the movies from the computer.
<Arelis> bazhang: I want something similiar for Ubuntu
<neo> yes     even if i change the file my self .....   when i connect to internet using any browser it remodifies it
<z0man> hmmm
<neo> 127.0.0.1 localhost unknown.unknown
<neo> 127.0.1.1 unknown.unknown
<neo> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<neo> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<neo> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<neo> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<FloodBot3> neo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaso1> sombrer:hear from you soon
<bazhang> arelis then do  a search for orb linux wii or some such ubuntuforums has some stuff on the wii iirc
<sombrer0> jaso1: i got your mail
<jaso1> ok.thanks
<sombrer0> jaso1: melbourne uni right ?
<flowOver> i've got the eclipse pdt all in one package.  i can run it from the folder, but how do  i put it in the applications menu?
 * z0man thinks 127.0.1.1 unknown.unknown is duplicate to 127.0.0.1
<xander> oh also , fyi , im trying to get animated and/or video desktop to work if that helps
<xander> maybe there is easier way
<sombrer0> neo: should be 127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.
<Piet> i have configured virtual hosts and the mod_jk.conf but all own hosts i visit points to the index of tomcat instead of the index.jsp of the site i want to visit
<neo> actually am a newbie so dont know rules of forum
<slenentine> mkdir ~/.xwinwrap && cd ~/.xwinwrap && wget http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/xwinwrap.c?revision=1.1.1.1 && mv xwinwrap.c?revision=1.1.1.1 xwinwrap.c && wget http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xapps/xwinwrap/Makefile?revision=1.1.1.1 && mv Makefile?revision=1.1.1.1 Makefile
<jaso1> im here
<sombrer0> z0man : whats tour host file ?
<z0man> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<xander> k
<jaso1> i m blur with so many messages on the screen
<slenentine> xander: yes, i know...i have xwinwrap myself
<xander> one sec
<neo> should i edit the file to that?
<z0man> 127.0.1.1 BURD
<sombrer0> jaso1: over 1ko ppl
<dan__> does anyone know how to reset the panel menus?
<D-Unit> plz sum1 help....how do i mount usb in virtual xp?
<sombrer0> z0man: its his 127.0.0.1 line the problem
<jaso1> what did you trying to tell me sombrer?
<sombrer0> z0man: needs to erase one and correct the sole survivor
<z0man> I figured that...I see if I can get him to edit it then :)
<neo> should i edit the file to that?
<flowOver> anyone?
<ownlinux> ?
<moidekar> /leave #ubuntu
<flowOver> how do i add a program that's installed by copying a folder onto the machine, into the gnome menu bar ?
<z0man> ok follow me closely....1) We are going to backup the file 2) Edit the file and save it ....Thats it.....
<sombrer0> z0man: give him yours
<slenentine> flowOver:  alacarte
<xander> ok
<xander> now
<slenentine> make
<z0man> hmmm....You have a point :)
<slenentine> then ls
<xander> oh ,...
<sombrer0> z0man: send him a damn email with the faile
<slenentine> what's the output of ls?
<z0man> oh ok  then :)
<xander> Makefile  xwinwrap  xwinwrap.c  xwinwrap.o
<slenentine> it worked
<xander> oh  ?
<xander> nice
<xander> so can this work with a player that has a playlist ?
<slenentine> now ./xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet movie.mpg
<z0man> wait a sec neo, I give you a link to a NEW hosts file
<slenentine> don't know the answer to that
<xander> k thanks though !!!
<xander> wow
<reskue> test
<flowOver> thnx! :D
<slenentine> xander: success?
<xander> going to test now
<z0man> Save this file neo
<z0man> http://jburden.f2s.com/hosts
<sombrer0> neo: mv /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.backup  then copy the file z0man giving you under /etc/hosts and reboot
<reskue> anyone know how to get divx to work on fedora 8?
<sombrer0> vlc
<sombrer0> install vlc
<bazhang> #fedora will know reskue ;]
<reskue> not sure how to install vlc?
<shaolinchamp> why does ubuntu freeze without warning, wenever im surfing the web
<z0man> oops
<sombrer0> check your package manager man files and install vlc
<reskue> bazhang unfortunately i can't register my nick
<jastiv> whats the best way to kill misbehaved apps in ubuntu?
<sombrer0> pkill
<z0man> I forgot to remove the 192 line
<sombrer0> sudo kill id
<bazhang> reskue: sorry but this is not for fedora support
<Dark_Rain> kill
<reskue> sombrer done
<Dark_Rain> :>
<reskue> :,(
<bazhang> fedora is yum right?
<sombrer0> z0man: what is that 192 line about ?
<reskue> yes
<bazhang> yum install vlc then ;]
<sombrer0> man yum
<jastiv> is there anyway to make my old home directory perminalty my new home directory?
<z0man> I didn't want to confuse neo, 192.168.0.2 live maps to my ethernet card
<z0man> Not sure if his 0.1 or 0.2
<sombrer0> z0man: sh*t you had a custom one ...;)
<z0man> I remove it
<shaolinchamp> why does ubuntu freeze without warning, wenever im surfing the web
<xander> not yet
<xander> hah
<slenentine> output?
<jastiv> or do I just have to reinstall? Ubuntu mounts it as disk1 or disk-3
<z0man> oks fixed
<sombrer0> cause ubuntu not stable yet
<bazhang> shaolinchamp: what sites are you visiting
<z0man> Neo save the file again http://jburden.f2s.com/hosts
<z0man> That should make it workable
<shaolinchamp> actually one time it froze while i wasnt on the web
<sombrer0> neo: save it under root acount
<shaolinchamp> jus you tube yahoo mail stuff like that
<sombrer0> flash fucks up
<bazhang> shaolinchamp: what source repos do you have
<reskue> getting video only :(
<bazhang> !ohmy | sombrer0
<ubotu> sombrer0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shaolinchamp> im not sure
<sombrer0> bazhang: o sry my bad
 * z0man thanks sombrer0 for being a great teamplayer :)
<fialar> anyone know why there are no packages for iceweasel or icedove in Ubuntu repositories?
<bazhang> shaolinchamp: any 'easy' codec setups or anything like that?
<sombrer0> z0man: uh ?
<reskue> i meant audio. no video. going to check the file.
<xander> yeah it works !!
<slenentine> xander: you have mplayer right?
<reskue> thx
<sombrer0> what is the vlc version
<xander> but the sound is on hah
<slenentine> awesome
<shaolinchamp> um
<newbie> just use mplayer
<sombrer0> vlc works ?
<slenentine> there's a switch to kill audio
<slenentine> hang on
<bazhang> vlc is a fave around here
<sombrer0> in vlc ?
 * z0man loves VLC
<sombrer0> audio pist none
<neo> pasted!!
<sombrer0> upper menu
<z0man> great neo :)
<newbie> i know... vlc and mplayer use ffmpeg...
<shaolinchamp> i jus installed the codecs for the movie -player
<sombrer0> yep
<sombrer0> neo:time to reboot ?
<bazhang> shaolinchamp: installed them how
<reskue> sombrer http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-fedora.html
<shaolinchamp> it started freezing since i installed it 2 hours ago
<z0man> Might be worth restarting the network system?
<sombrer0> neo: If you crash your box im not held responsible ....
<sombrer0> neo: ;)
<z0man> that goes for me also neo
<sombrer0> z0man:lol
<xander> -nosound
<bazhang> haha
<sombrer0> z0man: too late man
<rhineheart_m> nice..hehehe..
<slenentine> just typing that..
<shaolinchamp> through the setup
<xander> :)
<xander> im learnin
<rhineheart_m> that's protecting self....
<sombrer0> neo:sudo reboot
<shaolinchamp> lioke wen i try to play a video
<shaolinchamp> it asks me to search for codecs
<z0man> Wouldnt /etc/init.d/networking restart ? work?
<sombrer0> maybe ... better reboot
<z0man> Ya reboot
<jastiv> pkill doesn't work, it did nothing the K3B is still running?
<slenentine> xander: you can play around with the value after -o to adjust the opacity
<bazhang> shaolinchamp: sorry you need to give more info; what is through the setup? please be precise
<neo> ok     fine          how can i revert back to original file if crashed      (using recovery console)
<sombrer0> ps aux|grep K3B
<reskue> i didnt install all the vlc packages naybe that's why no video?
<xander> ahh ok
<z0man> Thanks to the backup :)
<xander> i just changed the background to black
<z0man> Sorry for slapping you neo.
<sombrer0> sudo kill id
<jastiv> How do I install kde ?
<xander> now i need loop or playlist
<bazhang> reskue you should visit the fedora forums for that really
<z0man> type in console "sudo shutdown -r 0"
<sombrer0> sudo apt-get install kdebase
<reskue> ok :thumbsup:
<z0man> That will restart your machine :P
<slenentine> xander: i'd bash script it up..
<z0man> In a sort of quick mannor
 * z0man feels he's not doing a great job at helping today.
<bazhang> nonsense
<sombrer0> z0man: you fine
<xander> i don't know what that is hah
<z0man> sombrer0 you should verify yourself to freenode :P
<sombrer0> z0man: He's rebooted ... Anything goes ... lol
<bazhang> z0man is Da man ;]
<neo> ok     fine          how can i revert back to original file if crashed      (using recovery console)
<sombrer0> neo:yes
<z0man> mv /etc/hosts_backup /etc/hosts
<sombrer0> neo: you made mv /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.backup ?
<bazhang> jastiv: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<z0man> ?
<neo> have not rebooted yet       i asked you how can i revert back if pc crashes
<sombrer0> neo: you made mv /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.backup ?
<z0man> He hasn't rebooted
<neo> yea    made a backup
<sombrer0> ya i know
<sombrer0> was kidding
<z0man> Where is the backup?
<seanw> Hey all.
<sombrer0> ls /etc/*back*
<seanw> I am trying to run the live CD with a view to installing ubuntu
<neo> in /etc/
<seanw> But it doesn't seem to be able to detect my graphics card.
<sombrer0> check it
<seanw> Manually configuring causes it to stop loading a gui
<sombrer0> ls /etc/*back*
<z0man> type "ls /etc/host*"
<seanw> I have a nvidia 8800GT - any ideas? :)
<magnetron> !enter | seanw
<ubotu> seanw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seanw> magnetron, sorry
<sombrer0> who cares about bak anyway
<bazhang> what is your question seanw--you cant see your card? the latest nvidia drivers added support for that
<z0man> I care
<sombrer0> ya i know
<sombrer0> and he better do
<sombrer0> hes PC
<fialar> so.. anyone know where iceweasel/icedove packages are for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<magnetron> seanw: you will not be able to install any special drivers when you are running from the live cd
<seanw> bazhang, I get an error on booting that it can't be detected. I get offerred manual config, so I go into that and pick my card. Then nothing seems to happen; I get a console view.
<fialar> they don't appear to be in universe
<seanw> magnetron, so once I have installed ubuntu it should sort its own drivrs out?
<neo> /etc/host.conf  /etc/hosts   /etc/hosts.allow   /etc/hosts.backup
<sombrer0> neo: wassup ?
<neo> /etc/hostname   /etc/hosts~  /etc/hosts.allow~  /etc/hosts.deny
<z0man> Oh ok
<sombrer0> neo: good to reboot !
<bazhang> seanw: from the livecd? are you thinking of dualbooting or just overwriting windows
<sombrer0> he did it my way , good boy
<magnetron> seanw: that's usually the case.
<neo> command to revert back????
<seanw> bazhang, dual-boooting
 * unklaberz brb
<sombrer0> neo: to revert mv /etc/hosts.backup /etc/hosts
<seanw> I only just installed windows. Okay, so if I install it should be fine?
<neo> ok
<z0man> Seanw make sure you defrag your hd before installing ubuntu
<bazhang> seanw: aye that is the best way windows (if you must) first ;]
 * unklaberz back
<seanw> z0man, thanks, but it is brand new
<sombrer0> z0man: Hes rebooted ... ANYTHING GOES !!!
<bazhang> haha
<seanw> bazhang, yeah, I need windows for games but intend to use ubuntu for real stuff :D OKay thanks, booting again
<sombrer0> z0man: Hope it will be fixed for all the sweat you lost
<z0man> I like to play it safe and Defrag :)
 * z0man hugs sombrer0
 * bazhang thinks it will be a success
<z0man> But ya fine you can install ubuntu on top :)
<z0man> Might be wise to make sure Ubuntu can boot :P
<sombrer0> sombrer0: - sweating , where is Neo, Trinity need him -
<z0man> If not you may have to use alternate CD install
<z0man> lol.....
<user03> oooooo
<user03> ooo
<z0man> That neo got to me :(
<sombrer0> z0man: ya he took you in the Matrix man
<nocturn> Hi all
<sombrer0> hi
<bazhang> user03 you have a support question?
<z0man> sombrer0 you verified on freenode?
<sombrer0> yes
<nocturn> I would like to put my /home/$user in an encrypted home
<nocturn> most howto's deal with encrypted partitions, how would I go about this?
<sombrer0> nocturn: bazhang will be eager to help you ...
<nocturn> I meant in an encrypted image
<sombrer0> nocturn: do research, to complicated to take on a chan
<bazhang> nocturn: have you considered truecrypt
 * z0man is gobsmacked how quiet this channel is 
<sombrer0> neo yo Neo wassup ?
<darryn> where are the network scripts for debian ?
<nocturn> bazhang: yes, but I'm read about truecrypt breaking on upgrades
<nocturn> let's say, I move to hardy in beta-stage
<z0man> NEO :) Welcome back :)
<SA007> does anyone kown how to force apt to install a packet even if a dependancy is missing?
<brambo> is sudobash in here?
<bazhang> nocturn what else did you have in mind for that then
<nocturn> dm-crypt
<sombrer0> neo: Feedback ?
<darryn> could anyone please point me to the directory which contains the network scripts for ubuntu?
<nocturn> truecrypt is an option, but I worry about breaking on upgrade....
<sombrer0> nocturn: you just want to encrypt a file ?
<z0man> If dependency missing it may make the package faulty
<sombrer0> nocturn: or a drive ?
<z0man> What is the missing dependency?
<nocturn> sombrer0: no.  I would like to have a file $user.img that contains an encrypted fs and is mounted on /home/$user
<z0man> SAOO7?
<darryn> wow this place is helpful
<z0man> It is :) :P
<reskue> seeya!!
<sombrer0> nocturn: well *.img will be inter-compatible, as long as you dont mount it automaticaly its ok
<z0man> You're being sarcastic darryn?
<nocturn> sombrer0: It should be mounted at boottime (asking for a key).
<sombrer0> nocturn: then forget about it
<sombrer0> nocturn: dm-crypt
<sombrer0> nocturn: any native solutions
<brambo> how do i enable wobbling windows and such under KDE4?
<sombrer0> nocturn: you got good tutos on dm-crypt
<z0man> Think KDE4 using's on compositor system?
<z0man> own compositor system?
<nocturn> sombrer0: yes, I found many.  But they deal with encrypted partitions, not files
 * z0man ponders KDE4
<nocturn> z0man: KWin has composite internally, yes
<brambo> I'm on the new KDE4
<brambo> desktop
<brambo> under unbuntu
<xLP> can anyone tell if that: "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i eth0 -d 192.168.0.26 --dport 10000:10500 -j DNAT --to 192.168.24.2:10000:10500" is correct?
<slenentine> nocturn: why don't you just keep all of your shady files in an img in your ~/
<sombrer0> nocturn: i know such solution on *BSD's only
<seanw> Okay. Now when I try to boot the live CD, it tells me it will be in low graphics and then doesn't do a lot else. I get the X cursor temporarily and then I just get a load of loading text (that I can type into). Pressing the computer's power button causes it to shut down normally.
<z0man> You have compiz installed?
<brambo> yeah i believe so
<sombrer0> nocturn: check svnconfig
<z0man> believe soo....Check please :)
<nocturn> sombrer0: I would like to do this for my home on a laptop that I take with me everywhere...
<nocturn> It should encrypt everything, from IM's to mails.
<brambo> i've got it now
<brambo> yay! lol
<nocturn> Just in case it gets stolen...
<neo> z0man does not solve it
<neo> bad feedback
<brambo> has anyone seen the name, sudobash in here?
<sombrer0> nocturn: yeah well encrypt your /home partition then
<z0man> :(
<sombrer0> nocturn: well documented
<z0man> Sorry to hear that neo
<nocturn> sombrer0: that's what I want to do, but it would be more convenient to put it into a container.
<bazhang> put a password in the bios
<nocturn> I have a  /data partition with /data/home
<neo> am sorry toooo   but does not solve it
<nocturn> /home is bindfs to /data/home
<bazhang> just dont forget it ;]
<sombrer0> nocturn: well under BSD you configure such a file with vnconfig
<brambo> alright g2g bye all
<nocturn> I 'm not looking to encrypt standard files like iso's
<sombrer0> nocturn: its _must_ be documented nocturn
<z0man> brambo you have compiz installed?
<brambo> yeah
<jayde_drag0n> hey i'm not that new.. but i've just reinstalled to gutsy and have pretty much everything configured except my torrent program.. i used ktorrent before and my ports are forwarded correctly... but now .. noting connects.. and not on any other program.. and i know my ports are open.. can someone help a girl out?
<z0man> If it is, it maybe ok to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<brambo> i just enabled compiz i have it now
<z0man> That is the system to configure compiz effects
<sunexplodes> Question: Is there a way to edit the "Places" sidebar in Nautilus? It shows both my optical drives TWICE (when no media is inserted, even), which makes for a long list, with my bookmarks hidden at the end.
<nocturn> sombrer0: I googled/searched forums and the only thing that turns up is encrypted partitions with dm-crypt.
<slenentine> nocturn: just put all of your files in a ~/file.img
<brambo> yeah i had to do the same with the other KDE desktop
<sombrer0> nocturn:  well im gonna check now
<nocturn> or a solutions using encfs, but that uses the login password as a key
<neo> any new suggestions
<neo> any new suggestions????????
<z0man> Neo is your Ubuntu a fresh installation?
<sombrer0> nocturn:  http://www.labo-linux.org/articles-fr/the-linux-file-system-encryption-api/file-system-encryption-setup-and-configuration/
<neo> not really      only installed a 15 days???/
<nocturn> thanks sombrer0, reading...
<z0man> Do you remember what you did before the symptoms occured?
<sombrer0> nocturn: need more sources
 * z0man thinks not :(
<aldin> i have some files on server, it has not GUI, and i need to backup those files on DVD DL, is there some textual program (i used growisofs for iso images), so i could burn them?
<anathematic> does anyone know some software for setting up a fax server on ubuntu server?
<simion314> where the screen resolution is saved? the resolution for my user
<sombrer0> nocturn: forget this tool it looks deprecated to me
<sombrer0> nocturn: you can use containers with dm-crypt
 * z0man ponders DHCP
<aldin> simion314: vi /etc/X11/xorg.cnf
<aldin> *xorg.conf
<slenentine> aldin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-write-burn-data-to-dvd-or-dvdrw.html
<nocturn> sombrer0: Ok.  The tirck for me remains to get $user.img mounted on /home/$user
<sombrer0> wait i got smthg
<nocturn> or at  least home.img on /home...
<sombrer0> nocturn: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8599
 * z0man ponders if the overwriting hosts file is caused by a virus
<jayde_drag0n> okay anyone at all... fresh gusty install.. no torrents will download on any program.. ports are open.. anything??
<simion314> aldin: are you sure? it should be in home folder because each user can set it's own resolution
<aldin> slenentine: thanks
<sombrer0> z0man: dont think so
<xander> ok heres something wier
<xander> werid
<z0man> Neo do you use DHCP?
<sombrer0> z0man: wondering what hes done or what other ppl suggested he do
<aldin> simion314: AFAIK
<xander> the video shakes unless i am spinning my cube desktop ....
<sombrer0> z0man: do you have bind running ?
<slenentine> hmm....no idea..
<xander> hah
<sombrer0> neo: do you have bind running ?
<z0man> :O
<simion314> aldin: what is AFAIK?
<sombrer0> neo: what is the top output
<aldin> simion314: AsFarAsIKnow
<sombrer0> neo: can you make a ps aux
<z0man> type "ps aux > processlist.txt"
<z0man> oops
<sombrer0> neo: and paste it somewhere
<juice_> trying to instal nvidia8800gt. got package NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run , it says type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run" where? how? someone help please..
<sombrer0> neo: we need to know what is running on your system
<sombrer0> neo: maybe its not hosts fault
<sombrer0> neo: surely
<bazhang> juice in the same directory as the file
<z0man> bring up a a terminal and type  "ps aux > processlist.txt"
<neo> no staic ips
<z0man> oh ok he's using dhcp
<juice_> bazhang its on my desktop
<z0man> use pastebin
<sombrer0> neo: you say its slow, what is slow ?
<z0man> http://pastebin.com/
<juice_> bazhang where do i type it?
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: on any program? which ones have you tried? you might see if transmission can do it
<z0man> Paste the contents of processlist.txt into http://pastebin.com/
<sombrer0> neo: plus netstat -a
<neo> no binding
<sombrer0> neo: netstat -a >> processlist.txt
<bazhang> juice_: you need to enter the terminal and cd to the Desktop, cd to that folder and run the command
<juice_> bazhang cd?
<bazhang> juice_: open up a terminal okay?
<juice_> k
<bazhang> now type ls
<xander> well thanks for all your help , i will try more another day
<Terrasqu1> anyone tried linux mint?
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: ktorrent and the default bittorrent program
<bazhang> Terrasqu1: yes very slow
<juice_> k
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: transmission requires no port forwarding and will be default in hardy the next release
<nocturn> sombrer0: very useful, but it misses one important thing, how to put it in fstab...
<neo> no bind server
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: and i had been a ubuntu user before.. same system .. same router.. and under ktorrent it worked fine.. beautifully i might add.. went to windows for various reasons.. now back again.. same setup... and .. nada
<sombrer0> nocturn: let me see
<bazhang> juice_: now do you see a bunch of files you recognize using that ls command?
<juice_> yews
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: allright.. let me try that one real quick.. will you be here for a bit?
<neo> program starts very slow
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: of course ;]
<z0man> Neo have you pasted the contents?
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: is it in the repos?
<bazhang> yews juice_ would that be yes?
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: aye
<sombrer0> nocturn: Automation Creation, Part I
<bazhang> juice now type cd Desktop
<neo>  netstat -a >> processlist.txt
<neo> Active Internet connections (servers and established)
<neo> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<neo> tcp        0      0 *:36096                 *:*                     LISTEN
<neo> tcp        0      0 *:nfs                   *:*                     LISTEN
<neo> tcp        0      0 *:54030                 *:*                     LISTEN
<MolePrince> Howdy, when I try to install finch with aptitude for Hardy Heron, it tries to pull down the entire X11 install as well.. what am I doing wrong, please?
<FloodBot3> neo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo> tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN
<bazhang> juice_: you still around?
<nocturn> sombrer0: that won't work for the entire home...
<bazhang> MolePrince: that would be in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<neo> newbie here!!!
<juice_> yes
<sombrer0> nocturn: let me see
<nocturn> Because it requires the usrer to be logged in to run the command
<bazhang> juice_: you cd Desktop yet?
<juice_> no such file or directory
<MolePrince> bazhang: Thank you, I'll ask there.
<sombrer0> nocturn: works the same
<z0man> ok neo use  http://pastebin.com/ to paste the contents of processlist.txt
<bazhang> juice_: you need to cd Desktop not desktop
<juice_> bazhang go it
<juice_> bazhang got it
<nocturn> sombrer0: no, if you are not logged in, you cannot run the script that mount the encrypted containters.
<sombrer0> you can make it run at boottime
<bazhang> juice now you need to untar the file or was it unzip I forgot the format
<nocturn> So if home is on a containter, it's not mounted at login
<nocturn> sombrer0: and ask for a password....
<sombrer0> yes otherwise it wont get mounted
<juice_> bazhang it says i have to disable my x server.. how?
<sombrer0> nocturn: the guy is doing 2 way authentication with usb
<juice_> sry im a nub
<bazhang> juice_: did you unpack (tar or zip) the file?
<sombrer0> nocturn: http://freshmeat.net/projects/cryptmount
<juice_> its a .run
<bazhang> aha
<juice_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<bazhang> juice_: did you run the sh command then?
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: worked beautifully... you're a charm... now one more thing.. do you happen to know anything about vmware? i'd like to try it so that i can run itunes (i never liked my ipod choices before so i thought i'd try it) i don't know which tutorial to look for because i don't know which version i should get.. player, workstation, server... its just the one computers and i'd like it to run vista (its the only os disk i have)
<z0man> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run :)
<juice_> yeah it ran but it stopped and said i have to quit my x server
<z0man> oh ok
<Ububegin> Is anyone running "BEA Workshop Studio" in Ubuntu
<manisssssss> hi
<manisssssss> beutiful day
<manisssssss> js';ls
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: yes--vmware-server is in the canonical gutsy partner repos (free as in no charge, not free as in open source though) all you need to do is to get the free registration key from www.vmware.com and then when you install it from the repos then enter the jey and it works well
<manisssssss> lllll
<bazhang> err key
<flowOver> i'm having no difficulty with virtualbox
<neo> netstat -a >> processlist.txt        does not show        any thing just hangs
<nocturn> sombrer0: Ok, thank you very much.  I'm going to play with this a bit (before moving over my real home)...  But it should be doable.
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: you rock.. thanks so much
<Ububegin> manisssssss: dun spam here
<bazhang> could never get vbox working myslef
<bazhang> or learn how to type either ;[
<sombrer0> nocturn: it is doable
<juice_> bazhang: yeah it ran but it stopped and said i have to quit my x server
<sombrer0> nocturn: just do research and make sure you understand
<bazhang> jayde no worries ;]
<sombrer0> nocturn: long time havent used linux im on NetBSD
<z0man> NEO type "ps aux > processlist.txt"
<sombrer0> ps aux >> processlist.txt
<sombrer0> if you wanna add data
 * bazhang thought sombrer0 was on OpenBSD
<sombrer0> bahzang: both man
<bazhang> haha
 * z0man walks away from neo
<sombrer0> bazhanga: still have an old xubuntu at my mothers place
<neo> now where is the processes.txt
<juice_> lol
<sombrer0> neo do pwd
<sombrer0> here is processlist ...
<neo> wait   taking time to open
<bazhang> juice_: so it is installed right? now do a ctrl alt backspace (or should that be a reboot in this case?)
<sombrer0> neo: you didnt provide information for more than 1 hour , i begin to suspect you are a troll ....
<bazhang> neo: seriously there are many people trying to help and you disappear for long stretches
<juice_> bazhang: it stopped b4 it installed and said i have to quit x server to install
<Vizdom> how can I make Ubuntu look exactly as Windows?
<z0man> He doesn't deserve to wear the "Neo" badge:P
<sombrer0> lol
<neo> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<neo> root         1  0.0  0.1   2864  1848 ?        Ss   14:23   0:01 /sbin/init
<neo> root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:23   0:00 [kthreadd]
<neo> root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:23   0:00 [migration/0]
<neo> root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   14:23   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
<neo> root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:23   0:00 [watchdog/0]
<FloodBot3> neo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Vizdom: visit gnome-look.org
<simion314> any good alternative to flash in firefox? vlc or mplayer ? gnash is not working for me
<sombrer0> lol
<sombrer0> so much for pastebin ....
<Ububegin> Is anyone running "BEA Workshop Studio" in Ubuntu
<eth01> pastebin uh
 * z0man jumps up with joy
<eth01> but at the same time, staying on topic? ;)
<sombrer0> we dont have ps aux , no netstat -an
<z0man> I told him to use pastebin
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> simion314, 64bit?
<slenentine> juice_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop      then from the prompt run the installer script
<bazhang> there should just be pastebinit installed by default
<sombrer0> neo: You say its slow ... What is slow ?
<Vizdom> what is a compiz theme?
<simion314> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no 32 but flash had been updated and it works for a while and after that will crash
<z0man> compiz-theme....Isn't that emerald-theme you mean?
<bazhang> Vizdom: a decorator for compiz--emerald is one decorator manager
<Vizdom> I want ubuntu look like windows
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> simion314, i know mplayer would play flv offline, but with the plugin probably not
<bazhang> www.gnome-look.org Vizdom look around
<Vizdom> bazhang: i am looking
<z0man> Use "System->Preferences->Appearances"
<sombrer0> simion314: not yet on linux that i heard
<bazhang> oddly enough Vizdom it is easier to get xfce to look like Vista than Gnome
<Vizdom> it says "Windows XP Clone Settings (Plus Vista)"
<vinay__> Hi, can someone help me with settign up a wireles AP and bridging on my linux box ?
<simion314> and gnash worked for anyone? maybe the latest version?
<vinay__> I am getting errors for the atheros config restart the network
<vinay__> .. when I restart the nework
<Vizdom> bazhang: I only want functionality - start menu, system tray, drag&drop to taskbar, quick launch.....
<sombrer0> simion314: well to tell the truth im using linux flash9 on my NetBSD and its quite working so its strange ...
<sombrer0> simion314: I can go on all flash9 sites doesnt crash
<vinay__> !madwifi > vinay__
<tapas> hi
<sombrer0> simion314: you use flash provided by adobe ?
<Guillem> hi, a friend of mine has shared a folder with the messenger crap. I've created an account (sig) and tested with both amsn and pidgin, but I cannot see the possibility of accessing to such folder. Is it possible at all?
<bazhang> Vizdom: there are a number of how to's on that--if you find one then come back and we can help you go through it
<tapas> it seems neither my .xinitrc nor my .xsession do get evaluated on login?
<tapas> is this expected behaviour?
<z0man> Heres one :) http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/ubuntu-customization-guide-part-i.html
<Guillem> (i can chat, and p2p file sharing thought)
<Vizdom> bazhang: ok, thank you, i'll dive into google
<z0man> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/config-desktop/C/index.html
<z0man> Check that also Vizdom
<Vizdom> z0man: thanks
<juice_> bazhang: nah that one just shut me down completely
<z0man> It's all about experimenting, you may find yourself inventing your own way also :)
<bazhang> juice_: it restarted your system? logging out?
<simion314> sombrer0: i do not know what flash i am using now, but i tried the adobe version too,   i read that they made some updates and this is causing some problems, but i wanted to try other things
<Vizdom> which do you think is more for me - gnome or KDE?
<juice_> bazhang: it ran a bootscript back screen jiggy
<juice_> black*
<neo> is anybody here?
<z0man> Vizdom Gnome :)
<Vizdom> ok
<simion314> hope flash media will disaper soon , and some open standard will be used
<bazhang> Vizdom: that is a judgement call--many here prefer gnome while others like kde
<sombrer0> nocturn: http://www.archlinux.it/wiki/index.php?title=Using_DM-Crypt
<z0man> Give KDE4 to mature a bit more
<bazhang> Vizdom: you should look at some screenshots of the two and decide for yourself
<sombrer0> simion314: If it works on NetBSD with linux plugins ... well guess what ...
<z0man> Gnome is less cluttery of options than KDE
<tapas> argh
<echowip> any reason why i would be getting a symbol lookup error? when i have ran this bit of code before and it works. ubuntu doesn't notice the SSH_OPTIONS symbol. It says undefined symbol: ssh_getopt
<z0man> But yes, check out videos, screenshots
<tapas> i only want to start ssh-agent automatically
<nocturn> sombrer0: Thanks, that looks very usefull ... reading
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now try this juice_
<echowip> it doesn't notice the symbol getopt
<tapas> do i have to do something special to have .xinitrc or .xsession be run?
<sombrer0> nocturn:  check the end fstab
<nerdsquad3210> how do i install a program with out root/sudo ?
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: you dont
<nerdsquad3210> why ?
<sombrer0> too bad
<nerdsquad3210> yes i do
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> http://nds3.nokia.com/NOKIA_COM_1/About_Nokia/Research/Demos/Morph/video/morph_concept_small.mov
<nerdsquad3210> i need to install a ordinary program that doesent need system wide privileges
<juice_> bazhang: it wants a bus identifier for the card?
<nocturn> sombrer0: Thanks a million, that's what I'm looking for.
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: what program
<nerdsquad3210> firefox
<bazhang> juice_: just choose the defaults when you dont know or leave it blank
<sombrer0> nocturn: well hope you'll make that trick ;)
<sombrer0> nocturn: however you go the less-easy way
<nerdsquad3210> cant i install a program in user space ?
<bazhang> indeed why not put the sensitive bits in a folder encrypt that
<nerdsquad3210> i need to install a ordinary program that doesent need system wide privileges
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: why
<nocturn> sombrer0: by not using a partition you mean?
<nerdsquad3210> can i do it ?
<sombrer0> nocturn: indeed
<bazhang> nocturn: right
<z0man> You can nerdsquard3210
<nerdsquad3210> because i dont need all users to have that program
<nocturn> Ok... Maybe I'll do that anyway
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: why bother
<z0man> but the program will only run on that user only
<nocturn> repartition the /data volume
<sombrer0> nocturn: holy c**p
<z0man> Any other user will not be able to see it
<bazhang> firefox??
<z0man> Firefox for example
<sombrer0> nocturn: encrypt /home then /tmp and /var if you want + swap ;)
<sombrer0> nocturn: encrypt it all !!!
<bazhang> odd choice nerdsquad3210
<z0man> Download that from mozilla.com and install the tar.gz one
<nocturn> sombrer0: yeah!
<nocturn> but /home is the most sensitive part
<z0man> But becareful
<z0man> You may end up making too many folders in your home folder
<sombrer0> nocturn: damn i had a nice tuto for whole disk encryption
<bazhang> all of home is sekrit?
<nerdsquad3210> but cant i do it with the packages from ubuntu repos ?
<lakeoftea> new york city !!!
<sombrer0> nocturn: you can pass me your email in private, if i find it ill send it to you
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: nay
<ct529> hi everybody! does anyone know where to get the eclipse 3.3 packages for ubuntu?
<z0man> So it might be wise to install this programs in an account you are not worried about loosing
<nerdsquad3210> too many folders on home folder ?
<nerdsquad3210> like there is a limit !?
<nerdsquad3210> BS
<z0man> If you put that user account a size limit, then you will bump into problems eventually.
<z0man> If you haven't then you are fine.
<nerdsquad3210> yes im fine thank you
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: do it your way and not the ubuntu way and you will be hosed if you want support here
<nerdsquad3210> thanks for your incentive
<z0man> That is true, if you do not support the Ubuntu way of installing programs, we will not support you.
<z0man> Well I won't
<neeto> Using OpenSSH, I need to setup sshd_config to point to a seperate config file located in ~/.ssh/config that I made. Can someone either tell me how to load a config file within sshd_config or link me to a tut that tells me?
<nerdsquad3210> fuck the ubuntu way i wnat it may way !
<bazhang> and we have I long memory ;]
<z0man> Then go for it :) But might i suggest you make a user account you don't mind looosing?
<bazhang> !ohmy | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lakeoftea> what is the ubuntu way of installing software i just need to know
<bazhang> lakeoftea: through the repos
<z0man> You can install programs via....Applications->"Add/Remove Programs"
<lakeoftea> i see
<neeto> lakeoftea: apt-get update && apt-get install packagename
<z0man> Or
<Byan> hmm, where do you guys think the best spot to put an important password for script?
<nerdsquad3210> ubuntu way is to install the kitchen sink with system wide previleges
<z0man> System->Admininstration->Synaptic Package Manager
<juice_> bazhang: so now what?
<bazhang> nerdsquad3210: if you have no more support questions then please join #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<z0man> It is not system wide previleges
<AlferedHichcok> having problems with setting up LDAP. there is no conf file in /usr/local/etc/openldap        and when i just edited  /etc/ldap/slapd.conf. . it says "no conf file found in there" when i typed $ /etc/init.d/slapd restart. any help?
<nerdsquad3210> after you bazhang
<sombrer0> nerdsquad3210: Go troll elsewhere
<bazhang> juice_: you finished that command?
<juice_> yesum
<nerdsquad3210> sombrer0: go peep your mother
<bazhang> and what resolution do you have now?
<z0man> Yup troll alert :P
<sombrer0> nerdsquad3210: yup !op
<Corky_> how do i free up space from all the packages i downloaded
<Corky_> ?
<juice_> 1280x1024
<bazhang> Corky_: you want to clear the apt cache is that it?
<Corky_> yeah i think thats it
<bazhang> juice_: is that the one you wanted?
<juice_> uh yeah i guesss
<z0man> You might find .trash folders interesting :)
<Corky_> cos i installed some apps, and i uninstalled them but theres still no change in freespace
<z0man> also hidden folders :)
<bazhang> is that sudo aptitude autoclean? or am I losing my marbles
 * z0man checks up
<Corky_> trying that now
<z0man> aptitude autoclean : Delete only out-of-date package files but keep current ones
<d4rkness> Hello
<bazhang> juice you still here?
 * ct529 pick up bazhang marbles
<wers> i just got a sony ericsson p990i. do you know any apps that can work with this? :)
<bazhang> thanks ct529!
<ct529> bazhang: yw
<Corky_> nah that only freed up like 30meg
<Mawgust> test
<bazhang> wers that has a usb port or bluetooth what
<Corky_> i got about half a gig that disappeared last nite
<z0man> What did you install Corky_?
<d4rkness> I've followed the instruction in this tutorial http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/11/directx-90c-on-linux-with-wine.html but when i try to install DirextX teh installer freezes
<Corky_> i was trying out the games
<z0man> Check your /tmp folder
<wers> bazhang, my ubuntu box doesnt have bluetooth so i'm just working with usb
<z0man> What games?
<Corky_> ok one moment
<bazhang> wers does plugging it in show anything?
<z0man> Games from the package manager?
<wers> bazhang, none
<Corky_> yeah from package manager
<nerdsquad3210> from the wine package manager
<d4rkness> please help
<bazhang> wers you want to sync calendars, upload mp3 ringtones and such?
<Corky_> i've just gnoticed somethin
<z0man> Just to safe, visit your "home" folder then press CTRL+H
<wers> bazhang, exactly
<Corky_> i used that tree analyzer and i looked where all the space was being used
<bazhang> wers just a moment let me check
<z0man> That should show you lots of hidden folders
<momentary> pr0n?
<Corky_> and it seems my apps are uninstalled, but all the files are there
<sombrer0> course
<flowOver> whats a good html plugin for eclipse?  something like aptana without the bloat
<d4rkness> could any help me please!
<z0man> Normally "Complete Remove Package" removes these settings folders
<z0man> Some don't :(
<Corky_> tried that
<Corky_> never worked
<z0man> If you know you have "uninstalled" you can normally just delete the folder
<Corky_> ok
<z0man> Do not delete the .Trash folder
<Corky_> lemme log on with the root cos it wont let me delete from here
<Corky_> i know the .trash folder
<z0man> Well you can, it may come back?
<z0man> oh ok:P
<d4rkness> I'm trying to install DirectX 9 the installer freezes could any one help me please?
<Corky_> thx for the help tho
<z0man> You may find /tmp folder may stay filled up sometimes
<hoovie> hi folks
<z0man> check in there for big files
<hoovie> how can I force ubuntu 7.10 to use the eepro100 nic driver instead of e100?
<nerdsquad3210> whats the name of the temp files deletion program ?
<hoovie> I've blacklisted e100 and added eepro100 to /etc/modules
<Corky_> ah no need to log off
<hoovie> do I need to rebuild the initrd file?
<Corky_> i rechecked in synaptic
<Corky_> the stuff is still there
<Corky_> now its showing me how much space it'll free up
<z0man> Aw weldone Corky_ :)
<nerdsquad3210> be very carfull of what you say because the ops have your adress and al your internet historial :D
<Corky_> they're listed under auto-removeable apps
<nerdsquad3210> be very carfull of what you say because the ops have your real name address and all your Internet historial :D
<nerdsquad3210> and everything you say will be used against you once linux becomes illegal
<Corky_> soothsayer
<byte_slave> hello all
<Corky_> load of garbage
<momentary> damnit compiz is awesome
<flanger> agree
<SharKii> momentary, /agree
<Corky_> whats iz?
<bazhang> wers well it seems that is not well supported on Ubuntul though not all hope is lost as someone has ubuntu running on it http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/10/ubuntu-running-on-sony-ericsson-p990i.html
<Corky_> *compiz
<flanger> packet with a lot of visual effects
<flanger> to enhance desktop windows etc
<Corky_> ah
<Corky_> i think i got smth like that
<Corky_> not sure what its called
<flanger> ;)
<wers> bazhang, it's just that, that post is controversial. it doesnt seem to be reliable and i'm not planning to remove the symbian OS that comes with it. thank you so much anyway :)
<byte_slave> i setup samba in uunto 7.10, and i got some doubts, how can i use the same login in diferent windows machines?
<Corky_> just says advanced desktop effects
<flanger> yeah its pretty much the compiz
<indyzbinary> join #th-ubuntu
<Corky_> kk
<bazhang> wers you might want to post something to ubuntuforums but google turned up almost nothing on that phone sorry not to be of any help
<tbiscti1> connect irc.mozilla.org
<tbiscti1> exit
<wers> bazhang, thank you so much! :)
<Corky_> have u tried that avant window navigator?
<JanJ> hello every one
<indyzbinary> #ubuntu-th
<JanJ> I'm looking for some help with an issue i encountered
<avis> i found this nifty little daemon thats in the repos today http://www.techthrob.com/tech/preload.php
<kalatian> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tbiscti1> !ask
<flanger> is there a good windows emulator for ubuntu? (not wine)
<Corky_> z0man i can delete everything in /tmp right?
<JanJ> Using ubuntu 7.10, usb mouse randomly dies, searched for fix on the forums and all over the net all of the mentioned fixes do not work for me
<Corky_> flanger are you looking to emulate windows apps or the entire operating system?
<flanger> apps only
<Corky_> hmm
<avis> flanger there is wine and crossover office and some other emulator that specializes in games (name escapes me)
<Corky_> dnt know
<flanger> I like wine but very often it becomes unstable
<flanger> freezes, crashes..
<Corky_> yup
<bazhang> crossover it is then
<Corky_> and it has problems handling some apps with high end GUI
<Corky_> like i get black patches and i cant see some of the functions
<Corky_> like with VeohTV
<avis> i used crossover office just to run office 2003 simply for interoperability with school projects
<flanger> I see
<Corky_> better than wine?
<flanger> I need to run corel draw, photoshop etc..
<flanger> dont know yet if they support linux
<flanger> so thats why I was interested in emulating
<avis> Corky_, i think different applications prefer different emulators, it all depends on what you want to run
<bazhang> dosbox is nice
<Corky_> but for stuff that needs alot of graphics i dnt think wine can cut it
<avis> there is a good amount of freeware stuff that might possible can replace the things you wish to run
<bazhang> ;]
<avis> open source linux stuff :)
<Corky_> yup
<Corky_> i've managed to replace almost everything
<flanger> dosbox? for old dos games? :D
<Corky_> amarok beats winamp hands down
<flanger> k3b the best burner :)
<Corky_> vlc is the same so thats good
<Corky_> firefox is always my choice
<Corky_> that goes for thunderbird too
<avis> i use quod libet for audio simply because it handles 500GB of music better than amarok
<rilo> Opera! :D
<Corky_> then aMSN for messaging
<Corky_> quod libet?
<flanger> I loved opera, but recent release of flash player has problem with opera
<rilo> I noticed :'(
<Corky_> yeah opera has some issues
<Corky_> i stopped using it
<avis> yes its in the repos.  sudo apt-cache search quodlibet
<rilo> Usually, Opera is great :)
<rilo> Sometimes you just have to know how to get it to work how you want
<Corky_> i used to use nothing but opera
<Corky_> i had a stage i hated firefox lol
<flanger> rilo I know what you are talking about :) ./mozilla -> ./opera ;D
<flanger> but im pretty new to linux system
<avis> there is swiftfox is compiled for different architectures (many to choose from) that is very speedy
<rilo> but yea, sometimes you still have to open up an alternative. I really don't mind though. The Flash thing is kind of driving me crazy though :|
<rilo> :D
<flanger> I have almost no experience with nix :)
<avis> rilo are you not able to get flash working ?
<flanger> im using Evolution mail atm, gonna switch to thunderbird now :D
<Kate_mins> hello how can i restart my network connection with ifconfig command ?
<Corky_> i tried evolution, never liked
<JanJ> problem: USB mouse dies after undefined period of time (repluging does not help), running ubuntu 7.10, non of the fixes mentioned on the forums didn't solve the priblem
<booster_> hello
<JanJ> also kills all other usb ports
<avis> Kate_mins, i alternate between these 3 things.  sudo ifup eth0, sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo /etc/init.d networking restart.  making sure to try and ping something between each.  not very proper but usually eventually it works for me
<avis> Kate_mins, that should be sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<k4r0nt3> or script network restart
<k4r0nt3> :-)
<rilo> avis: sure, flash works but if I open up more than 1 tab with flash playing, it usually stops
<JanJ> any advice?
<Rgem> What's the hotkey for 'run an application'  ?
<avis> rilo, spooky.
<flanger> Enter? :D
<Rgem> the 'run' thin
<Rgem> thing
<pusoicafe> guys pls help i broke my webcam how can i restore this
<JanJ> Rgem: alt + f2
<Rgem> JanJ, thanks :D
<Rgem> sometimes, my desktop crashes so I need to do I command, I can use alt + f2 for that now :D
<flanger> how come it crashes? :(
<pusoicafe> error says---could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) pls check connection...but it was connected
<flanger> Oo he crashed the whole os now lol
<AlferedHichcok> having problems with OPENLDAP cong. where to add  BASE    dc=example,dc=com  ?
<Chez> Hello. I have a computer that doesn't have the internet and can't connect to it. This means I cant use the synaptic package manager right?
<white_eagle> Chez: yeah
<white_eagle> you can't use it
<JanJ> back to my problem ...gutsy, USB mouse stops responding after X time (replug does not help, all other usb ports die 2) tried all fixes mentioned on forums. help
<Rakel> wuz up
<Chez> So can i download any application listed in the synaptic package manager by googling it and downloading something(binary , source ??) on a windows computer and then put it on the ubuntu computer?
<Corky_> chez i managed to install apps without internet
<Chez> how?
<Corky_> yeah chez do that
<simplechat> Chez, what?
<white_eagle> Chez: yeah
<simplechat> why don't you just check the box and go install?
<Corky_> thats what i did, then i ran terminal and installed manually
<Chez> what file extension/s should i be looking ofr?
<Corky_> simplechat he got no net connection
<simplechat> Chez, grab the .debs
<simplechat> from /etc/cache/apt
<Corky_> look for .tar .gz .tgz
<simplechat> (iirc)
<simplechat> look for a .deb file
<Corky_> yeah or .debs are the best
<Corky_> those install themselves
<simplechat> unless its a source package, they are going to be a .deb
<flanger> tarballs usually the archived packages
<simplechat> and they will be downloaded by apt
<flanger> *.tar *.tar.gz
<Corky_> simplechat he cant use apt. he got no connection
<Chez> will i need a compiler ?
<simplechat> Corky_, grab them from somewhere with a net connection
<simplechat> Chez, use build-essential
<flanger> rpm, deb, yum for drivers if I remember correctly
<Corky_> i never used a compiler
<simplechat> Corky_, its simple enough
<Chez> okay thanks
<Corky_> .deb is also for apps
<booster_> .deb is a easy install
<Corky_> yeah
<flanger> easiest :)
<Corky_> just double click and run it
<booster_> i cant figure out how to compile
<Chez> alright got it. thats what ill grab
<Corky_> i dunno either
<booster_> all that make file shit is killing me
<Corky_> but i learnt some thing where u type tar zvxf packagename
<Corky_> then u do cd foldername
<Corky_> make
<Corky_> make install
<Corky_> :S
<AlferedHichcok> having problems with OPENLDAP cong. where to add  BASE    dc=example,dc=com  ?
<Dazgard> hi there
<avis> just read the README in the directory of the program you want to install it should tell you.  make sure you have build-essential installed.  its usually as simple as "sudo ./configure ; sudo make ; sudo make install
<flanger> depends on source
<flanger> it can be ./configure
<flanger> can be make
<gotama> Hi! Is there any way how to restart the gdm without having to reset the pc?
<JanJ> back to my problem ...gutsy, USB mouse stops responding after X time (replug does not help, all other usb ports die 2) tried all fixes mentioned on forums (disabling usb 2, adding noapic irqpoll in karnel boot line, anything i could find related to this problem i tryed)
<mavi-> gotama: type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<gotama> Ok. Thanks.
<Corky_> hmmm
<mavi-> gotama: or jsut press ctrl-alt-backspace
<mavi-> gotama: just*
<booster_> build-essential...how can i check to see if i have that???
<Boss891222> quit
<Corky_> but i dnt do that anymore
<Corky_> i got a connection now
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<avis> booster_, try and install it sudo apt-get install build-essentials (or is it build-essentials?) if its already installed you need not worry.
<Shyde> booster_: run "aptitude show build-essential", it says at the top if it's installed
<pusoicafe> any help for my videocam?
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: hey you there.. simple question about vmware (well i hope simple) do i choose bridged networking or NAT?
<avis> pusoicafe, i'm guessing, and this is just a guess, that you should use insmod to reload the web cam driver.
<dookdook> i
<booster_> ok i have build-essential...lol
<avis> pusoicafe, i believe its a module not a driver, sorry :)
<jayde_drag0n> okay i guess you aren't there... hey can anyone tell me.. i'm setting up vmware for the first time and i'm going thru the wizard... its asking me if i want a bridged connection or a NAT.. from the description i am assuming NAT.. but can anyone take a moment to shed some light please?
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: that depends on what you want to do
<booster_> can anyone tell me if there are any network tools like "solarwinds for windows" that will allow port scans and ip trace rout ???
<pusoicafe> avis: how will i reload
<avis> pusoicafe, again that was my best guess.  you might try google.  i haven't used insmod in years
<Shyde> booster_: Have a look at Network Tools in the System - Administration menu
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: bridged means that they vm gets its own ip address
<pusoicafe> avis: i tried lsusb yes there is a webcam
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: and nat means that it shares the hosts ip address
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: oh good you're there..well my translation here is if i use bridged.. then i have to have anothere lan card so it can have its own IP address on a seperate card... and if i use NAT then it uses the ip address and card the way my computer currently is??
<bazhang> http://www.vmweekly.com/articles/networking_in_vmware/1/ jayde_drag0n more explanation here
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: nay, just the one card will do
<JanJ> ubuntu gutsy, USB mouse stops responding after X time (replug does not help, all other usb ports die 2) tried all fixes mentioned on forums (disabling usb 2, adding noapic irqpoll in karnel boot line, anything i could find related to this problem i tryed)
<flanger> jayde_drag0n bridged mode is when you have two lan adapters in your pc. Usually its used for servers. Nat (network address translation) is used to share internet for local area network users
<PoGz> how do i install or configure my webcam? i'm using gutsy on Acer Aspire..
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> flanger: but she is talking about a vm ;]
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang:  oookay so that means if i use bridged.. then it will just have its own ip address.. adn i can use both the vm and my own system to be online simultaneously
<avis> JanJ, do you have "legacy usb support" enabled in your bios ?  that might be one option
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n:  right!
<flanger> ah true true
<Bookmaster> hi all
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang: excellent... okay i think i'm catching on YEAY!!!! (btw i'm a girl)
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: though what flanger said is absolutely correct as well just for normal computing
<bazhang> although normal seems to be getting stranger by the day ;]
<jayde_drag0n> bazhang:  okay sorry for pulling your ear so much.. its asking me to allocate disk size... i'm on;y ever going to use this for itunes for my ipod.. i was going to choose 20g i figured that'd be enough... but there is a checkbox in "split disk into 2GB files" what does that mean?
<icesword> hi
<icesword> bazhang, hi
<bazhang> jayde_drag0n: well  you can choose to make a static file of 20GB that will be made at once, or something that grows when needed; I think that is what that is referring to
<AlferedHichcok> i cant understand. where to put        BASE    dc=example,dc=com          and what does the comands  in 'Populating The LDAP Tree' heading in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer        means........ can any one help?
<bazhang> icesword: hi!
 * flanger went to install thunderbird
<frame10> tyut
<frame10> 8iop
<bazhang> http://www.richardthecomputerguy.com/ldapwhyto/Main/Tools AlferedHichcok this may help
<flanger> bazhang if you'd had to run server on linux, which distribution would you choose? :)
<icesword> debian
<bazhang> flanger: well I can only say ubuntu on this channel, but nods at icesword
<flanger> =)
<flanger> noone loves RH EL :D
<icesword> the dependencies,that is the thing
<bazhang> apt is the best ;]
<TerrorBite> How do I get usplash to go from kubuntu back to ubuntu?
<pawan> any keyboard shortcut for activating applications menu
<TerrorBite> or, better, display a custom image?
<pawan> palces system
<valehru> Hey guys, Im trying to troubleshoot a new linux machine over the phone. they have a dial up ethernet internet connection, basically on windows It dialled up with a username/password and a phonenumber.  What is the best way to set this up on ubuntu?
<juice_> hola, anyone know the command to get art manager?
<pawan> keyboard shortcuts
<bazhang> juice_: you back? ;]
<ubuntu> hi; is there a 'shortcut' to disk partitioning so that I can speed up the partitioning part of the install/?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<peter77> Only one application is able to use my audio device at one time meaning any other program (e.g. vlc) can't and will appear to be muted
<juice_> bazhang: yeah :P i used envy and it worked great
<avis> valehru, i believe dialup users use ppp these days.  you might want to sudo apt-cache search ppp
<juice_> bazhang: now im looking for the command to get art manager
<bazhang> juice_: envy. uh oh
<peter77> this is annoying as when I activate a vm even though I am not using the audio device the vm hogs it effectively muting ubuntu
<valehru> avis, thanks
<juice_> bazhang: ??
<bazhang> juice_: not a good choice there
<icesword> where are other supporters
<juice_> bazhang: its the only thing that works, no hoops to jump thro
<avis> peter77, if you consider dual booting you might enjoy your ubuntu experience more.  vm's aren't very efficient.
<juice_> ne one know the command for art manager
<juice_> ?
<peter77> avis, thanx for the suggestion, so if I don't uninstall windows off of my other partition on my hdd then it will not effect the problem with only one application being able to use the audio device at any one given time?
<avis> peter77, i dont understand.  though if your expecting sound on a vm session it might hog resources to the point of only hearing audio from one application.
<MagicMoonLight> Hi Room
<avis> peter77, that was badly said.  my theory is that vm's are resource intensive and when you have windows running and ubuntu running on top of it you have to expect some hiccups when not running in a completely native environment
<MagicMoonLight> I just I want say I love Ubuntu it saved my life from the Microsoft Trap it is just so coool :)
<peter77> avis, you misunderstood, my question was is there a reason only one app can access the audio device where windows (bah) allows multiple applications to output audio at one time?
<avis> peter77, there is nothing in ubuntu that prevents it from hearing audio from only one application at a time.  you have can multiple sources with no problems.  i dont use windows or vmware
<juice_> ne one know the command for art manager???
<peter77> avis, ok so there must be some sound setting in ubuntu preventing it then?
<avis> juice_, i think its as simple as sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<gpellis64> mute
<gpellis64> button
<juice_> ty
<MagicMoonLight> the screenlet manager also nice :)
<cinex> "arts" is a command line volume control ? (might help)
<avis> peter77, nope but if your troubleshooting the first place to look is the volume icon in gnome.  ubuntu has a tendency to mute certain audio channels, though i'm guessing if you hear sound some of the time, you should hear sound all of the time
<MagicMoonLight> just type gnome art in synaptics
<cinex> its not called arts
<[CroX]> How do I change the gamma/brightness?
<avis> there is a package called "gnome-art"  its used to install themes from art.gnome.org.  i find going to art.gnome.org and finding things that match my preference to be a better solution.  you just install themes in your system-preference-appearance
<mariella78> ciao
<flanger> my panels are acting weird, when I add icon sometimes its blank (no gfx)
<avis> flanger, i totally don't know what you speak of
<flanger> I installed thunderbird and added it to panel
<icesword> flanger, what about you right click on it,and configure it by hand
<avis> ahh ok
<flanger> will do
<flanger> just was interested why does that happen :)
<icesword> maybe you changed the name or else
<flanger> nope havent.
<flanger> its working link but no gfx
<momentary> juno is a good movie
<flanger> although I see the icon when I rightclick in properties
<TerrorBite> How do I get usplash to go from kubuntu back to ubuntu?
<TerrorBite> or, better, display a custom image?
<icesword> hyakuhei, hiya
<icesword> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<hyakuhei> hi icesword
<icesword> hyakuhei, so you are from England
<TerrorBite> ubotu, thanks
<avis> icesword, that splashscreen is totally different from usplash
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TerrorBite> oh wait, Gnome splash screen
<crushy> hello everyone
<momentary> pretty smart bot
<momentary> for a faggot
<TerrorBite> ubotu, in that case, thanks for at least trying to help even though you're not actually human
<avis> TerrorBite, i suspect the login manager that kubuntu-deskstop installs is a different animal than gdm.
<TerrorBite> momentary, lol
<crushy> how to fix equalizer in audacious?
<TerrorBite> avis, not the login manager.
<bazhang> momentary: no need for that
<avis> ooh.  ok.
<momentary> it was funny
<LoLLo> where can i find the icon's folder of ubuntu ( default )? ? ? ? ?
<hyakuhei> icesword, yes I am but I'm in wales at the moment
<TerrorBite> KDE's login manager is kdm, Gnome's is gdm, I changed that back
<[CroX]> How do I change the gamma/brightness?
<lakeoftea> !ohmy | momentary
<ubotu> momentary: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lakeoftea> haha :)
<lakeoftea> that bot is so cool
<TerrorBite> haha
<crushy> ubotu?
<lakeoftea> oh yeah
<LoLLo> where can i find the icon's folder of ubuntu ( default )? ? ? ? ?
<TerrorBite> it must have picked up on the insult
<flanger> eggdrop? :D
<momentary> it was cool until it tried to censor me
<crushy> how to fix equalizer in audacious any help?
<momentary> yeah its just mad cause it got called out
<lakeoftea> audacious = audacity ???
<danand> LoLLo - /usr/share/icons
<crushy> audacious music player
<avis> they are different lakeoftea
<lakeoftea> ic
<richie_> is there anybody know how to download and use theme for ubuntu 7.10
<momentary> english
<blogcrawler> hi
<TerrorBite> avis, I'm talking about the splash screen that covers up all the scrolling kernel messages.
<bazhang> !ot > momentary
<richie_> is there anybody know how to download and use theme for ubuntu 7.10?
<TerrorBite> I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<richie_> im a new user of ubuntu
<icesword> richie_, what are you refering to
<momentary> system- prefrences- apperance
<avis> yes i realize that TerrorBite.  dont know how to help you
<momentary> richie
<icesword> richie_, mac4lin?
<blogcrawler> how can I install gtksourcecompletion plugin for gedit?
<crushy> richie go on ubuntuforums.org
<crushy> there's many link to themes
<richie_> im using art manager
<Dellbuntu5100> how can i install compiz-fusion
<danand> !themes | richie_
<ubotu> richie_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<avis> blogcrawler, by reading the archive README for instructions on how to install
<momentary> themes that link are forums of ubuntu
<richie_> i see many links
<bazhang> Dellbuntu5100: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<crushy> yea check those links
<richie_> but i can only download
<drowner_> Hi everyone. I know suspend issues are old school, but I can't get them to work - Thats fine, but I can't even turn them off! I turn my powersaving settings to 'never suspend' or 'never hibernate' but it still does. Any thoughts?
<incorrect> can anyone suggest a fast dns cache?
<momentary> thanks many times beautiful day and your wife
<stib> richie_: download yr theme, and drag it into your theme preferences window
<Dellbuntu5100> ok
<richie_> i dont know how to apply it
<incorrect> something simple and fast
<jtravnick> TerrorBite, you mean you get to see the kernel messages when you boot?
<momentary> i gotta poop
<blogcrawler> avis: u mean gtksoucecompletion's readme?
<crushy> you mean dns?
<richie_> thx
<avis> richie_, its as simple as using the install button and navigating to the .tar.gz file that you downloaded
<richie_> let me see
<crushy> opendns?
<LoLLo> ok, how can i zoom an icon ( the icon's picture in the desktop is smaller than the others !! )
<Survivorman>  richie its at system -> preferences -> appearance
<Dellbuntu5100> my sound will not work. I went into the mixer and nothing is muted. my sound driver is sigmatel audio. Do i need to install it?:-/
<Survivorman> open the window and drag and drop the file onto the window
<avis> blogcrawler, yep.  source code always comes with installation instructions
<TerrorBite> jtravnick, no, I get the kubuntuy logo instead of the ubuntu one.
<richie_> i know
<richie_> but i chose apply
<TerrorBite> jtravnick, I'd like to change it back to how it was before I apt get installed kuuntu-desktop
<richie_> nothing happens...except icon
<pawan> keyboard shortcuts
<crushy> is there any way to make webcam work in ubuntu which is not of logitech and linux drivers not available
<Dellbuntu5100> LoLLo, right click the icon and choose stretch icon
<TerrorBite> Google speaks of usplash-artwork packages
<richie_> no background changed
<pawan> for applications menu
<adred> hello
<Survivorman> some of them are not for the whole system (icons + windows, etc.); some are under custom
<danand> richie_ - got system -> preferences -> appearances. there is a button on that window marked install
<adred> is the right place for kubuntu users?
<Dellbuntu5100> no
<danand> richie_ - *goto
<bazhang> #kubuntu
<adred> ok
<flanger> anyone knows collection of advanced  network tools? (or stick with nmap? :D )
<Survivorman> hes talking about some files that only change part of the themes
<adred> how do i get to that channel?
<TerrorBite> momentary, charming, we all needed to know that. Though it appears richie_ really did want to know
<Dellbuntu5100> my sound will not work. I went into the mixer and nothing is muted. my sound driver is sigmatel audio. Do i need to install it?
<richie_> danand
<blogcrawler> avis: I tried it. it needs to install gtksourceview plugin, first. I tried it, too. but after compiling and installing, nothing added to plugins of gedit
<bazhang> netstat also flanger
<richie_> i clicked it
<richie_> but only icon changed
<LoLLo> yeeeee thanks !!!
<richie_> not background
<avis> blogcrawler, no idea i'd check google.
<yaoziyuan> lol
<Survivorman> then you just downloaded the icon theme
<stib> richie_: are you sure that theme has a background?
<jtravnick> TerrorBite,  oh ok sorry cant help you there havnt tried messing with that yet I would like to be able to see the messages some times sorta like on fedora you can click on show messages
<piuma> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yaoziyuan> i formatted everything on my computer
<Dellbuntu5100> my sound will not work. I went into the mixer and nothing is muted. my sound driver is sigmatel audio. Do i need to install it?
<yaoziyuan> history since high school
<yaoziyuan> brand new start of life
<richie_> stib
<richie_> yeap
<crushy> dellbuntu is system>preference>sound
<blogcrawler> avis: I checked google and ubuntuforums, too with no success
<crushy> what can u see there
<bazhang> yaoziyuan: is there a question in there ;]
<Dellbuntu5100> ok. hold on
<richie_> i wanna use a theme named "skull"
<kostkon> Dellbuntu5100, trying running "alsamixer" from the terminal and check you volume levels there also
<kostkon> try*
<avis> Dellbuntu5100, your soundcard might be supported using a newer alsa-driver i believe you also need alsa-lib and alsa-utils.  you can get those from the alsa website.  there is a specific order to install them so you'll have to google
<flanger> omg my connection died :( 0.5kb/s
<stib> richie_: try manually changing the background - extract the image from the theme and set it as yr background.
<richie_> sorry everyone
<richie_> i got it
<avis> blogcrawler, yes thats not good keep on trying here
<richie_> some themes dont have backgrounds
<momentary> i pooped
<Dellbuntu5100> im new with Ubuntu so I might come back for help. I'll google alsa-lib and alsa-utils
<crushy> check this out dellbuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<richie_> only login
<avis> richie_, i have never seen a theme that had a background.
<crushy> and follow the instructions for a working sound card
<stib> richie_ oh really. Well you learn something new every day
<bazhang> !coc > momentary
<richie_> avis
<richie_> i got it
<Survivorman> richie, is it the gdm skull theme?
<TerrorBite> momentary, thanks for informing us.
<momentary> i feel much better
<stib> momentary TMI
<richie_> survivorman, y
<blogcrawler> avis: thank u anyway
<richie_> it's so nise
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> momentary, good for u!
<crushy> i have installed kde4 in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy but its display always need to be fixed?
<momentary> oh your not familiar with bowel movements?
<Survivorman> richie, that theme is not for the desktop, but for the login window
<bazhang> momentary: stop
<avis> !offtopic | momentary
<ubotu> momentary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TerrorBite> bazhang, try piping it?
<TerrorBite> !coc | momentary
<ubotu> momentary: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<blogcrawler> how can I install gtksourcecompletion plugin for gedit?
<TerrorBite> there we go
<avis> thanks TerrorBite
<TerrorBite> it's pipe, nit file redirect
<TerrorBite> *not
<richie_> i got it
<momentary> wtf is ubuntu anyways
<bazhang> momentary: last warning
<momentary> ?
<flanger> momentary google it :)
<richie_> it seems that ubuntu  is so nice and interesting
<locke> I deleted a partition that had a different ubuntu version installed on it, then expanded the current partition to accomodate that space, but now however I am receiving an error of 'fsck died with exit status 8' on booting to my current partition, I believe this is because since the partition is listed in grub it checks it, so how would I fix this? Remove the entry from grub? How would I do this?
<danand> momentary - www.ubuntu.org
<crushy> momentary who do you think you are?
<stib> locke: the grub menu is very easy to edit. Look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<momentary> you are all bots no?
<bazhang> !ops | momentary
<ubotu> momentary: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<locke> stib: would that take care of the error message do you think?
<TerrorBite> hahaha, the bot PM'ed me
<TerrorBite>  ubotu says, "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<crushy> ubuntu is an operating system of free and open source softwares
<crushy> u sitting in ubuntu chat and still dont know
<richie_> then how can i use login?
<Gary> momentary, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  please
<momentary> okay now i'm lost
<kloeri> momentary: don't troll please
<crushy> ubuntu is an ancient african word that means "humanity to others"
<Evert> i have configured virtual hosts and the mod_jk.conf but all own hosts i visit points to the index of tomcat instead of the index.jsp of the site i want to visit
<crushy> :)
<ramontayag> hi all. a question about rails.vim / gVim. I hope i'm in the right room.  I did a fresh install on Ubuntu and it's not working like it did in windows. Before, when I'd create a new line, or press enter while in edit mode, there were tabs automatically added based on what block i'm in. now, i'm always back at the beginning and have to put the tabs myself. what part of gVim detects this? maybe...
<ramontayag> ...I didn't configure it properly.
<stib> locke: I don't know, since I 'm not sure what is causing the problem. But you could remove the partition from the menu by editing that file.
<TerrorBite> Here we go, someone just oper'd up
<booster_> i need help with a skydome question for beryl
<crushy> ?
<Gary> momentary, for general chat type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<momentary> do you have an ethical issue with trolling? because i think its the most practical way to fish
<Survivorman> richie, system -> administration -> login window -> local... then drop the file onto it and select it under the list of themes
<bazhang> booster what system are you running? it is compiz-fusion now
<danand> richie_ - goto system -> administration -> login window. You can install your them for the login manager (gdm) there
<TerrorBite> ah, the sweet sound of silence
<locke> stib: ok its edited ill try seeing if it fixes it, be back in a moment :]
<crushy> lolz terror
<TerrorBite> now, I'm going to go read up about these splash-artwork packagees
<stib> locke: good luck. and BACK UP FIRST!
<TerrorBite> stib, you missed
<crushy> how to install equalizer in audacious music player:(
<stib> whoops
<booster_> im running ubuntu 7.04 with beryl installed...i tried to install compiz-fousion but i never could get it to work for me...so now i have compiz and beryl ...lol
<stib> well I guess that's the last we hear from locke for a while..
<mehdi> hi
<neeto> For dynamic port fowarding over SSH to work, do you need open ports on the host server?
<TerrorBite> stib, unless by some miracle it works first time.
<richie_> danand, thank u
<TerrorBite> booster_, I thought beryl was the old name for what is now Compiz Fusion
<Survivorman> beryl and compiz were separate projects that merged
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> beryl was a fork
<slenentine> neeto: what are you trying to forward?
<TerrorBite> survivorman, [Hardy]TuTUXG, thanks
<danand> richie_ - np :)
<gnarlyc> booster_ what is the question?
<neeto> slenentine: HTTP
<Nubae> can someone help me install a printer on vmware (windows XP image) via ubuntu 7.10 natted?
<cappiz> i moved my systemdisk to another computer, now it doesnt fint the eth0 - how can i "reconfigure" the NIC?
<booster_> for some reason when i try to install a skydome it dosent work...i could only find one skydome that would work for me and i don like it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nubae, net printer?
<Nubae> yeah
<slenentine> neeto: are you trying to view port 80 on the ssh server or are you trying to use the ssh server as a proxy?
<booster_> my screen res. is 1024x768
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nubae, should be the same on a normal win machine
<Nubae> vmware is on a different subnet though, so I cant find the printer
<locke> Ok, so I deleted a partition, and now when I boot my computer, it runs fsck.ext3 and cannot find the UUID and halts the boot up process and goes to a maintenance shell. How can I correct this?
<genius> where can i edit startup daemons list?
<neeto> slenentine: both
<neeto> slenentine: not on the same port though
<TerrorBite> locke, edit /etc/fstab
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nubae, oh, y not try bridge?
<TerrorBite> locke, but do it carefully
<locke> TerrorBite: k, thanks, that's the file i was lookin for I'm pretty sure :)
<Nubae> I tried that too, then internet stopped working and couldn't find printer either
<TerrorBite> locke, delete the line referring to the partition you deleted
<locke> TerrorBite: Always careful when root ;D
<danand> locke - create a backup of that file before you edit
<locke> danand: of course :)
<TerrorBite> locke, that's good
<Nubae> someone told me to try and set it up with a local port that is connected to a network address
<Nubae> but I'm a bit confused by what they meant
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nubae, sorry, i forgot every thing i learned in my network course
<gnarlyc> booster_ have you tried www.beryl-themes.org not everyone will work, but there is a main link for skydome themes to search in
<danand> locke - ;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nubae, maybe on vmware's website?
<slenentine> neeto: well if you want to use it as a proxy it's ssh -D 9999 user@ip   then you would tell you computer to use a proxy located at localhost:9999 . But to answer your initial question all of the forwarding gets set up based on the options used when the client connects. If that makes sense.
<booster_> gnarlyc_ thats were i found the one that works
<sharkp> hi,i WANT TO INSTALL 3D FOR MY RADEON HD 2600 XT. hoW CAN i DO?
<locke> K, I'll reboot and see how that goes :)
<AlferedHichcok> sudo slapadd -l init.ldif          bdb_db_open: only one suffix allowed          backend_startup_one: bi_db_open failed! (-1)           slap_startup failed
<gnarlyc> k, well i would try more there, if one works the problem isn't you, it's whoever made those other themes, booster_
<booster_> gnarlyc_ some of them had the same size res.
<Nubae> I've looked ont eh net, can't find anything to help me, its weird, u'd think it would be a common thing
<gnarlyc> also just a side note, if you update to gutsy, you may find your compiz-fusion issues will disappear, booster_
<neeto> slenentine: well for HTTP, I am using ssh -D to connect, and I don't seem to be getting out of the server's network... I think I am getting a DNS response, since the pages don't time out, but all sites render as blank pages. For SOCKS, I am using -L port:host:port, which I assume I do need to forward a port on the host for, correct?
<Nubae> alfred, check ldap.conf
<TerrorBite> booster_, I'm using gutsy and compiz works (almost) perfectly for me
<TerrorBite> I get the occasional black window, and firefox doesn't seem to like to ply nice
<booster_> gnarlyc_ the distro im running now is ubuntu ultimate gamers edition. and it has many games and apps that i realy wouldnt want to reinstall on a new distro
<TerrorBite> booster_, you can upgrade your distro with apt-get
<booster_> realy???
<gnarlyc> i don't believe you would have to booster_
<neeto> Is there a command line tool for testing the maximum bandwidth throughput of a server? (Even if it involves connecting to an ouside host)
<radek> elo
<sharkp> I want to use 3d on my radeon hd 2600 xt. Should I install ATi drivers?
<TerrorBite> booster_, I think you first have to edit your sources.list, then apt-get update then apt-get distupgrade
<slenentine> neeto: i've only ever used the -D option for socks...
<TerrorBite> don't take my word for it though
<juice_> hi all again! what prog would i use to manage widgets?
<jtravnick> is there a way to log in as root in ubuntu? I nead to copy a file over but user does not have permision to write to the folder it neads to go into
<neeto> slenentine: do you have any idea why I would be getting blank pages?
<slenentine> neeto: then just tell your localhost to use localhost:whatEver  as the proxy server
<TerrorBite> jtravnick, use the sudo command to run other coommands as root
<Nubae> for ATI drivers, you'll probably have to compile kernel modules
<Nubae> if its a newer card
<Nubae> I had to for my X1450
<richie_> i installed  ATI driver
<TerrorBite> jtravnick, like this: "Make me a sandwich." "No, do it yourself!" "Sudo make me a sandwich." "Okay."
<neeto> slenentine: yeah, that much is obvious. My problem seems to be server-side though.
<jtravnick> TerrorBite,  thats what i thought only problem i still not realy good at the CLI
<richie_> but i still cannot play Assautcube
<TerrorBite> jtravnick, just add sudo to the front of the command that tells you permission denied, then type in your password.
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to run 2 commands via the terminal at the same time ?
<richie_> X800
<gnarlyc> or if you aren't too blahblah with the terminal you can enable login as root into gdm, jtravnick
<ghostlines> not one after the other , but rather at the same time
<Nubae> ghostlines trl+z
<david2> hello
<richie_> how to compile kernel modules?
<Nubae> ctrl
<TerrorBite> ghostlines, you can use the & separator
<slenentine> neeto: are you sure that the dns on the server is good?...can you ping www.google.com
<Nubae> or use the & seperator :-)
<jtravnick> gnarlyc,  how do i do that?
<TerrorBite> ghostlines, like this: commandone & commandtwo
<david2> can anybody help me? I need to count how many files are in a directory and it's sub-directories...
<locke> TerrorBite: thanks, that did the trick :), I couldn't remember which file it was that referenced all the partitions
<ichbinesderelch> why always pinging google? that google abuse is going tooo far!
<TerrorBite> ghostlines, commandone will then run in the background
<goovy> command1 && command2
<TerrorBite> locke, you're welcome
<jtravnick>  i realy should learn more of the cli
<Nubae> google ati + howto + ubuntu
<prakash> sir i want nis server installation in ubuntu server 7.10
<TerrorBite> goovy, that's different
<neeto> slenentine: I can ping google from the server
<richie_> i cannot play assaulcube
<ghostlines> yep it's different
<breakz> hey, Ive got a problem with my 7.10 server, I noticed the network died on the box, so I plugged in the monitor, got some error, tons of errors, this was the last error: kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt <- how do I fix it so it doesnt happen again? :P
<richie_> okay
<TerrorBite> goovy, that's "Only run command32 if command1 worked"
<ghostlines> cuz i want it at the same
<goovy> but ctrl + z stops a process, doesn't it?
<TerrorBite> s/32/2/
<goovy> ok, that
<richie_> when i play assaul cube or war 3(by use wine)
<goovy> #s right
<ghostlines> not one after the other, i want to run etswitch and a game at the same time
<juice_> anyone know  what prog would i use to manage widgets?
<gnarlyc> administrator -> Login Window -> Security tab
<richie_> i can not see anythine from screen
<richie_> only sounds
<TerrorBite> goovy, ctrl-z does stop it
<ghostlines> instead of clicking two icons all the time
<TerrorBite> and you could then use bg to resume it in the background
<slenentine> neeto: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<gnarlyc> from there enable allow local system admin.... jtravnick
<goovy> ok, i understand
<jtravnick> gnarlyc,  found it thanks
<Nubae> prakash gohttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<TerrorBite> ghostlines, what's etswitch? Something to do with etracer?
<Nubae> that should have howto nis
<Nubae> or one can use screen
<Nubae> screen to run 2 processes at once
<Nubae> or more
<TerrorBite> ichbinesderelch, we always ping Google because they have more bandwidth than God.
<haris> trying to change some X settings and I've just looked into the xorg.conf file and things look kinda funky
<neeto> slenentine: Yeah, this link is nothing new. My problems seem to be serverside. My localhost is configured correctly.
<haris> where are all the configurations that would normally be in that file?
<haris> like screen resolution etc.
<slenentine> neeto: are you telling firefox to use a proxy or are you doing it some other way..
<prakash> how to install dns server in ubuntu server  7.10
<neeto> slenentine: I am telling firefox to use localhost:8080 as my HTTP and SOCKS proxy.
<Nubae> prakash, same document as above
<neeto> slenentine: which is also the port number that I have dynamically forwarded using ssh -D 8080 user@host
<m0ns00n> Hey
<^rumput_kering^> hi everybody ^_^
<m0ns00n> Anyone know how to use pureftpd?
<TerrorBite> Hi ^rumput_kering^
<ere4si> haris: section "screen" has the screen resolutions
<m0ns00n> I'm in need of help with how to edit the configuration file
<slenentine> neeto: stupid question but was 8080 in use locally already?
<TerrorBite> ^rumput_kering^, you must be someone special if the floodbot sets an exempt just for you.
 * TerrorBite looks at red_one
<TerrorBite> I know that nick
<neeto> slenentine: nope
<prakash> how to install vpn server and vpn dial-up  in ubuntu server 7.10
<TerrorBite> red_one, yes, oz.org #melbourne
<Nubae> prakash... the document I pasted a while ago tells you how to set up all types of servers, please read it
<haris> so in what file are the screen resolution settings stored???
<warrend> hi
<gpellis64> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ere4si> haris: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - section "screen"
<warrend> someone knows when wine 0.9.56 will be available on wine.budgetdedicated ?
<ere4si> haris: the x in X11 is a capital
<haris> gpellis64: ere4si: my section screen has no resolution mention. Let me pastebin
<VvWolverinevV> hi, is anyone able to play yahoo java games in ubuntu-64?
<icesword> warrend, you can build one yourself
<ere4si> k
<warrend> i don't have the time :)
<prakash> how configure ubuntu server 7.10
<haris> gpellis64: ere4si: http://pastebin.ca/918840
<slenentine> neeto: remove the http proxy from your firefox configuration...i added that to my setup and things slowed down dramatically
<haris> seems like the xorg.conf in Ubuntu misses a huge chunk of conf file configurations but it still runs???
<javb>  guys, when logging into pidgin in ubuntu, it freezes, opens a lot of windows in taskbar, and freezes gnome, have to kill the process via console (Alt+F1) .... any idea? - Tried reinstalled it via apt-get, but when installed i see it keeps config files!
<haris> that's why I'm thinking that it's configured elsewhere...
<slenentine> neeto: that's the answer for sure...
<icesword> warrend, it usually takes 40 min or so
<warrend> i simple don't like to build :)
<neeto> slenentine: let's see...
<ere4si> haris: looks that way with all the "configured" 's
<haris> ere4si: not on all other distributions I've ever tried
<haris> ere4si: I mean, where is the *resolution* specified?
<ere4si> haris: what's the vid card?
<haris> if I put that xorg.conf file in any other distro it wouldn't work
<haris> ere4si: intel
<ere4si> haris: I"ll paste mine
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prakash> nis server in ubuntu
<ere4si> haris: as a reference for you - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57455/
<Dellbuntu5100> I have my workspaces set to rotate in a cube, but they wont
<haris> ere4si: yeah, see -- your conf file is 10 times longer than mine
<haris> maybe because it's the live cd?
<ere4si> haris: you're on the live cd?
<haris> yes
<ere4si> haris: need better resolution?
<flowOver> any ideas on how to make vbox behave with twinview?
<haris> ere4si: just want the proper conf file
<danand> javb - in order to get rid of config files when you remove a package you need to use the --purge option ie sudo apt-get --purge remove pkgname
<javb> danand, i did that :/
<ere4si> haris: open a terminal and type    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      and select intel as the vid driver
<ere4si> haris: that will write a .conf file
<haris> ere4si: there is no chance to -- all monitor-related things are skipped
<haris> only keyboard, mouse etc..
<sharkp> I want to use 3d on my radeon hd 2600 xt. Should I install ATI proprietary drivers?
<neeto> slenentine: it works. localhost wasn't set up right afterall. forgive my arrogance. thanks for your help
<slenentine> neeto: no problem
<ere4si> haris: is it a new model intel?
<haris> ere4si: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<danand> javb - that will only remove _system_ config files ie config files in /etc. your config files ie .pkgnamerc will remain. if you've done a reinstall and pidgin keeps crashing for you, perhaps you should consider using something else
<haris> ere4si: so pretty new, yes
<ere4si> !intel | haris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^rumput_kering^> somebody know what music application must use to playing music streaming with .pls extension ?
<sharkp> I want to use 3d on my radeon hd 2600 xt. Should I install ATI proprietary drivers?
<javb> danand , have tried everything else, for ME, nothing like Gaim, now pidgin.
<javb> :(
<gangadjinn> anyone using vetrilo here??
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: i use ventrilo
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: via WINE
<Nubae> sharkp, yeah
<gangadjinn> how can I make it work properly??
<gangadjinn> VvWolverinevV, ??
<flanger> can wine handle complex programs aswell? like photoshop and corel etc?
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: what's the problem you're running into, have you tried instlaling it on WINE?
<VvWolverinevV> flanger: in my experience, no
<flowOver> flanger - photoshop cs2 i believe
<gangadjinn> I mean... as in being able to get the outbound codec to work
<ere4si> haris: the live cd doesn't support that chip
<Nubae> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide - ati drivers
<flowOver> thanks to google
<sharkp> Nubae: sould I use APT or ATi installer?
<haris> ere4si: it works perfectly....
<TerrorBite> <insert ascii-art goase here>
<flanger> any other emulator?
<gangadjinn> I have it installed, but I get ab error when I connect that it cannot installt he codec needed
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: that im not sure actually, i have only used it to listen so far :(
<ere4si> haris: found this and lots of "can use desktop effects" links - http://opensource-openmind.blogspot.com/2007/10/intel-gm965-graphics-x3100-chip-intel.html
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: are you able to listen?
<TerrorBite> Apparently my ubuntu usplash should now be restored
<ere4si> *can't
<gangadjinn> ah... well... really don't need more... but would be fun to make it happend
<haris> ere4si: even the desktop effects are great
<haris> which is why I'm interested in the config file
<TerrorBite> I don't know how to find out though
<ArthurArchnix> I've got it setup so that I boot to cli, after log-in startx is run automaticlly, and now gnome only has suspend or shutdown options, but shutdown only takes me back to cli... I want it to go all the way down.
<gangadjinn> let me try to make sure
<indyzbinary> join #ubuntu-th
<indyzbinary> joined #ubuntu-th
<differentreality> hi, i need some help regarding a tv tuner.  I have an avermedia studio 303, that is a pci one and i'm using ubuntu 7.10.  where could i find some detailed instructions on what i need to do in order to get it to work ? thanks
<Inves> hola pakoki
<prakash> how to install nis server in ubuntu 7.10
<TerrorBite> differentreality, for starters I think there's a problem with mplayer's tv module, though I think it only affects v4l2
<ere4si> haris: maybe do a search for intel ?
<TerrorBite> prakash, try synaptic
<ere4si> on the live cd
<hischild> hey, how can i install a new usplash screen?
<slenentine> ArthurArchnix: what about putting  poweroff in the case stop) section of your /etc/init.d/gdm script
<TerrorBite> hischild, I was just changing usplash screens myself
<hischild> TerrorBite, i thought i saw something of that when i glanced it yeah ... you had much luck with it?
<Archon> does anyone here use (or know) vpnc / kvpnc?
<TerrorBite> hischild, I found this: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=917
<differentreality> TerrorBite: is there some list maybe with tv tuners that work under linux/ubuntu ? so that i can check ?
<TerrorBite> differentreality, I wouldn't know
<differentreality> ok tnx anyway
<TerrorBite> differentreality, I just know that mplayer refuses to take input from my webcam
<slenentine> ArthurArchnix: on second thought...maybe that's a bad idea....ctrl alt backspace might cause the computer to shutdown..
<gangadjinn> VvWolverinevV, nope... cabbit hear or speak
<gangadjinn> cannot*
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: sigh, sound in WINE is trouble, what version of windows is winecfg set to?
<hischild> TerrorBite, it appears that it is also available through apt
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: i've had problems with vista
<TerrorBite> hischild, I tried to apt-get install usplash-switcher but it didn't work
<hischild> TerrorBite, i've got getdeb in my apt sources ... that's where mine comes from
<gangadjinn> windiiws xp
<TerrorBite> hischild, ah okay
<gangadjinn> bloody keyboard
<anr1363> hi evry body
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: does it say what codec is needed?
<Bossmanbeta> .. is there a way to detach and reattach to gui apps (like screen, but for X apps) for apps running via SSH -Y? ... (don't want to use VNC becuase that shows the whole desktop, just want the singular remote X app)
<TerrorBite> hischild, for bandwidth reasons I get all my packages from mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<anr1363> hi Everyone
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: that's odd, i didn't think ventrilo searched for codecs when it ran
<hischild> TerrorBite, bandwidth as in speed or datalimit?
<gangadjinn> VvWolverinevV, gsm 6.10
<TerrorBite> hischild, data limit, I live on-campus at a university
<hischild> TerrorBite, i see
<TerrorBite> access to .edu.au is quota free, and aarnet is the uni's ISP
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4358189
<UServerUser> Hi, how can I burn a CD using the Command Line?
<TerrorBite> so, 30Gbps max dl speed I've ever obtained
<TerrorBite> but I routinely pull .debs at about 170kB/sec or something like that
<Nubae> flanger, there is a special version of corel that was acutally released and supported by the corel company
<hischild> TerrorBite, that's quite a nice speed. I have about 20mbps at home without datalimit
<Nubae> in its linux experimentation days
<anr1363> ok bye
<anr1363> :(:((:((
<gangadjinn> VvWolverinevV, thanks
<Nubae> but these days photoshop 7 is the best bet, as development of it for wine was actually funded by hollywood
<flanger> Nubae thanks
<TerrorBite> the 30Gbps I obtained when pulling a Ubuntu .iso off mirror.aarnet.edu.au via the university proxy, using a download accelerator
<ArthurArchnix> slenentine: Was over browsing the forums... but I've removed gdm, so I don't think it would do much of anything.
<chazco> Hi... i have installed the msttcorefonts, but they render far to small in Textmaker (spacing appears to be missing). Any ideas?
<Nubae> so photoshop 7 runs like clockwork
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: im not sure if that's just for text-to-speech, i have only skimmed it, but it's a start, good luck
<TerrorBite> hischild, I should mention that the quota is 400MB per user and is reset every 6 months
<UServerUser> Again, what is the command to burn a CD using command line?
<TerrorBite> hischild, I probably shouldn't mention that the proxy server failed to cut me off at 0 this time around :)
<avis> from my home directory there exists a program that launches using ./pisg and i wish to run that program once every 24 hours.  how do i do that ?
<hischild> TerrorBite, o.O ain't that a little low?
<slenentine> ArthurArchnix: what desktop environment / window manager are you using?
<Pici> !cron | avis
<ubotu> avis: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<TerrorBite> hischild, they must live in the 1980s or something, I don't know,but it sucks
<VvWolverinevV> gangadjinn: that script by frozenfox might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686256&highlight=ventrilo
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<UServerUser> hi pici, can you tell me how to burn a CD using command line?
<TerrorBite> hischild, I have "-916 Mbytes of IP traffic remaining out of a total of 419 Mbytes."
<avis> thanks Pici.  i've seen how nice your pisg.cfg looks and notice it has graphs would you be willing to share your pisg.cfg file with me ?
<Pici> UServerUser: I don't know off the top of my head, I'd personally end up googling it.
<hischild> TerrorBite, i think i use 400meg a week just by gaming o.O
<UServerUser> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UServerUser> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TerrorBite> hischild, they have filters I've noticed
<Pici> avis: Sure... let me upload something for you
<Nubae> ubotu forgot brasero which is the default now
<TerrorBite> hischild, that kill one's connection if a file transfer is attempted via IRC or MSN
<hischild> TerrorBite, so you can't send/receive files by msn/irc? suxtbh
<TerrorBite> Nope
<TerrorBite> If I use SSL-encrypted IRC, then I can
<TerrorBite> because it looks for the following phrase on IRC connections
<TerrorBite> dcc send
<hischild> TerrorBite, have you tried to use a different port?
<ere4si> xchat has a setting for file transfers
<TerrorBite> I think they've made the filter smarter, it used to kill you just for saying it or having someone else say it
<Skullmonkey> Can someone help me find a 2d video accelerator for my graphics card? ive been searching for the past hour with no luck.
<TerrorBite> yeah
<TerrorBite> like that
<TerrorBite> As I was saying
<TerrorBite> hischild, it detects the actual d c c s e n d request sent via CTCP
<TerrorBite> there we go, it didn't kill me that time
<chazco> Hi... i have installed the msttcorefonts, but they render far too small in Textmaker (line spacing appears to be missing). Any ideas?
<hischild> TerrorBite, hahaha sorry i lol'd :p
<ere4si> Skullmonkey, what's the card?
<TerrorBite> hischild, don't worry
<TerrorBite> it's like
<hischild> TerrorBite, i wonder, would it also kill you if i said it?
<TerrorBite> WHEEEE I CAN PEER MYSELF
<TerrorBite> hischild, try it.
<hischild> TerrorBite, if i say dcc send .... do we get epic win?
<hischild> o.O
<Skullmonkey> Can someone help me find a 2d video accelerator for my graphics card? ive been searching for the past hour with no luck. "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)"
<hischild> TerrorBite, o.O
<TerrorBite> yeah
<hischild> woah
<Inves> hola
<TerrorBite> it's effectively a DoS vulnerabiilty
<Dr_willis> Skullmonkey,  the ubuntu forums dont mention that card? I see a lot of questions in here about the S3 stuff. but never used one myself.
<gpellis64> 2d video accelerator or 3d
<Skullmonkey> 3d
<rao> server
<TerrorBite> with MSN it's a bit different because there's a connection per contact
<rao> hai
<itguru> What's the best way to get two openvpn servers to talk to each other, AND still accept connections from outside clients?
<hischild> TerrorBite, yeah pretty much ... but do you connect on the default port?
<Pici> TerrorBite, hischild: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. In addition, attempting the dcc exploit in this channel will earn you a ban from us and perhaps a k-line from freenode.
<gpellis64> nvidia or ati
<TerrorBite> so you only get disconnected from the person you're trying to talk to
<rao> i want how to install nis server in ubuntu server 7.10
<Dr_willis> !nis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TerrorBite> hischild, I think they check on both 6667 and 7000
<TerrorBite> I'll attempt 6668
<TerrorBite> okay, I'm in in port 6666 I think
<Ziroday> Can I please have some help connecting my bluetooth phone to my computer, I run the command sudo hidd --connect 00:18:13:xx:xx:xx I input a passcode into the phone but the computer gives me no options to input the passcode and eventually the request times out
<TerrorBite>  Your host is calvino.freenode.net[calvino.freenode.net/6666], running version hyperion-1.0.2b
<TerrorBite> yep
<TerrorBite> now, to test
<TerrorBite> so much for that.
<hischild> TerrorBite, lovely ... forgot that my battery was low
<ere4si> Skullmonkey, try this - http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588245
<TerrorBite> hischild, i god peer'd on 6666
<TerrorBite> got
<Ziroday> Anyone?
<hischild> TerrorBite, peer'd?
<pakoki> Message to #channel.
<TerrorBite> Also, I've seen this happen on port 8888 with a telnet connection to a non-IRC server
<TerrorBite> hischild, peer'd, as in Cata
<hischild> lol
<TerrorBite> hischild, I think it works on any HTTP CONNECT connection
<hischild> TerrorBite, so changing ports wouldn't help you?
<Shrugz> can someone help me? i am needing a peace of software for gutsy that is able to record my desktop into a video so i can make video tutorials? anyone know of such a peace of software
<hischild> Shrugz, screenkast
<hischild> afaik
<ArthurArchnix> slenentine: It's a standard ubuntu install, but I've stipped it down a fair bit. Removed usplash, gdm, network-manager. Partly for aesthetics, partly for the memory (boot to 89MB - woohoo), but also for the power management. I try to strip out programs that powertop complains about (e.g., gnome terminal) when they can't be tweaked or fixed by staying with the official repos.
<TerrorBite> so basically I just have to use SSL connections to ensure that the server never sees anything but an encrypted stream
<Pici> !dcc | TerrorBite hischild
<ubotu> TerrorBite hischild: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<TerrorBite> hischild, no it won't
<Shrugz> hischild is it in the database
<hischild> Shrugz, afaik yes
<Pici> TerrorBite: This is not Ubuntu related, if you need help fixing this, the opers in #freenode can help you
<TerrorBite> hischild, fortunately the networks I visit the most support SSL.
<Shrugz> afaik? hischild
<hischild> Pici, it's not that bug that TerrorBite has a prob with
<hischild> Shrugz, afaik = as far as i know
<TerrorBite> Pici, sorry, the discussion seems to have gone off-topic
<Shrugz> oh ok
<Shrugz> its not in the add and remove programs hischild so it must be in the synaptic yah?
<scrav> i want to bind mouseclicks to keys on keyboard, anyone know how?
<hischild> Shrugz, type " sudo apt-get install screenkast " in console for it
<Pici> !screencast | Shrugz
<ubotu> Shrugz: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<dolphin_noel> Pici why the irc clients don`t fix the exploit?!
<Pici> dolphin_noel: Because often its the router that is the device that needs fixing.
<hischild> dolphin_noel, it's the routers who disconnect the clients
<ArthurArchnix> When x quit though, there must be a script or something that runs... or what file is run when I click "quit", because you'd think that could just be changed to shutdown -halt. I bet you that gnome quits to GDM, which passes the halt command. Since I've removed GDM, it just quits to a terminal.
<TerrorBite> dolphin_noel, Pici, this isn't a bug, it's a feature
<TerrorBite> The admins seem to have put it in to stop students from filesharing on IRC
<flowOver> wow.  i help people out with tech support from time to time.  rdp into home computers when there are problems and clean up.  i think im going ot push all my clients to let me install ubuntu and virtualize their xp
<dolphin_noel> this looks like microsoft features LOL
<dolphin_noel> or ie features :x
<TerrorBite> dolphin_noel, indeed
<TerrorBite> dolphin_noel, I believe it's an anti-piracy measure
<Shrugz> ty ubotu instanbul never worked for me in the past i tried it once but it froze my pc i got low ram and have yet how to increase my swap good thing i am geting some new ram here in the next week or so i hope. i also hope it works lol
<pakoki> Message to #channel.
<Pici> pakoki: Stop.
<TerrorBite> I have my doubts that pakoki is even human
<julle__> to chmod a folder and apply 776 rights to the folder and the files and subfolders below, what do i write ? " chmod 766 thefolder  ?
<Dr_willis> julle__,  use the -r recursive option.
<TerrorBite> julle__, try the -r option
<julle__> Dr_willis: thank you very much!
<Dr_willis> julle__,  man chmod for more info
<Pici> hola pakoki
<Dr_willis> or was it -R .. or -r - i forget.
<pakoki> Message to #channel.
<Werdna> Dr_willis: -R
<Werdna> julle__: may not work, try -R
<Shrugz> ubotu where does recordmydesktop place the icon to launch it
<julle__> Werdna: do i write "chmod 766 -R thefolder" ?
<ce_kafe> heee
<Werdna> no, chmod -R 776 folder
<pakoki> Message to #channel.
<Werdna> try chmod --help
<ArthurArchnix> hehe
<hischild> Shrugz, you can launch recordmydesktop from the commandline. Type recordmydesktop to record, when done press ctrl-c, it will convert it and save it in your home folder
<ArthurArchnix> !ubotu | Shrugz
<ubotu> Shrugz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ce_kafe> ben
<Shrugz> yah i just noticed that in the wiki hischild
<darx> hi i installed flash via the tar.gz from adobe. how can i uninstall it?
<julle__> Werdna: thank you very much!
<ce_kafe> egp
<darx> hi i installed flash via the tar.gz from adobe. how can i uninstall it? :-)
 * TerrorBite looks from Pici, to pakoki, and then back to Pici's banhammer
<avis> i launch a certain program thats written in perl by typing ./pisg which is in a subdirectory of my /home folder.  i am unsure how to add that to crontab at the interval of every 30 minutes
<Werdna> avis: what are you unsure about?
<guest_> how to use sudo comman?
<muhroji> dedefr
<Dr_willis> give the full path to the binary in the crontab file.
<Dr_willis> well full path to the command. :)
<TerrorBite> avis, you sure you want to regenerate channel stats as often as 30 minutes?
<darx> doesn't anybody know how to remove the flash player?
<Dr_willis> !sudo | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<avis> yes TerrorBite
<jrib> darx: how did you install it?
<TerrorBite> darx, I don't
<darx> tar.gz
<Dr_willis> darx,  it may just be instaleld to your .firefox dir.
<Estesark> Hi - I've just installed Ubuntu and Wine - after I put a Windows CD into the optical drive, what do I need to do to be able to access it? It doesn't show up in /media/cdrom/
<Shrugz> does anyone know how too install secondlife on gutsy?
<darx> jrib: tar.gz from adobe
<johndoe09> hi
<jrib> darx: look for it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ or ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and delete it
<Pici> avis: That would be */30 * * * * /path/to/pisg
<darx> jrib: thanks
<Dr_willis> Shrugz,  at one time - i downloaded the installer from the 2nd life web site. I DO recall some non-official repo having it..  but i forget where.
<TerrorBite> Estesark, Ubuntu has inbuilt antiwindows, which is like antivirus. :P Just joking
<avis> so the path would be /home/avis/pisg-0.72/pisg ?  for the crontab entry ?  i'm unsure of whether it works because it lacks a ./
<johndoe09> i accidentally typed sudo chown user:user /   ,how can i fixed this? anyone?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_willis> avis,  ./ means current dir.
<johndoe09> dhclient3 eth0 wont work properly anyone pls?
<Shrugz> hummm ok Dr_Willis
<jrib> johndoe09: sudo chown root: /
<drowner> RIDE THE SPLIT!
<Estesark> TerrorBite: Thanks, real advice? ;)
<muhroji> oi
<Bossmanbeta> .. is there a way to detach and reattach to gui apps (like screen, but for X apps) for apps running via SSH -Y? ... (don't want to use VNC becuase that shows the whole desktop, just want the singular remote X app)
<Dr_willis> Estesark,  what are you trying to install with wine?
<jrib> johndoe09: you didn't do it recursively right?
<TerrorBite> Estesark, try mounting it manually?
<Estesark> A game, Football Manager 2008
<Shrugz> Dr_willis do you still play secondlife?
<Estesark> TerrorBite: How would I do that?
<Nubae> hmmm, I'm getting some weird problems: Setting up microcode.ctl (1.17-1) ...
<Nubae> udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  not that i have ever seen. I use vncserver, where it spawns its own desktop. it does NOT have to 'share' the current/local desktop
<Dr_willis> Shrugz,  Nope.
<Nubae> then: Setting up microcode.ctl (1.17-1) ...
<Nubae> udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<Nubae> oops
<Nubae> dpkg: error processing microcode.ctl (--configure):
<Nubae>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<Bossmanbeta> yea Dr_willis  however, I wanted just the app-window, not the whole desktop... I've tried an app called "xmove" -- but it's a very old app and doesn't work
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  yep. i recall that years ago. it never worked well.
<Nubae> my apt-get is now messed up, I got it while trying to install inadyn
<darx> ok.. now i need the the version of flash that doesn't choke my cpu to death. can someone post a link please.. :-P
<johndoe09> opps im back
<johndoe09> can somebody help me?
<johndoe09> pls
<TerrorBite> darx: apt-get install gnash
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  i just make vncserver run a minimal desktop. :) like jwm,  all i run on it is a torrent client i like to remotely access
<jrib> johndoe09: did you read what I said?
<Bossmanbeta> it's a shame you can't connect or redirect the X session
<bazhang> johndoe09: what is the issue
<johndoe09> jrib: nope sorry my irc hanged..type it again pls
<TerrorBite> darx: apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<darx> TerrorBite: does gnash do videos?
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  you can run remote apps and have them appear liocally easially enough.. But the whole 'detatch/reatatch' is the hard bit. :)
<jrib> johndoe09: did you run the original command with the recursive switch?
<johndoe09> bazhang: i accidentally type the wrong command like sudo chown user:user /
<Bossmanbeta> yea ssh -Y, but that's the thing, detaching or reattachign to it
<TerrorBite> darx, it does I think, I don't know because I uninstalled it in favor of the adobe one
<Nubae> darx: yes, youtube works with gnash
<johndoe09> that shouldnt be / but /home/user  so my mistake.now when i do dhclient3 eth0 i got an error something lick sioc....
<TerrorBite> I found that youtube and gnash had issues with each other
<Nubae> they dont
<overdub> ouch! 1.48780 US to one EURO
<Nubae> I use it because I have 64 bit and flash doesnt work for it
<johndoe09> jrib: yes i place chown -R user:user /
<overdub> guess that Iranian oil bourse is taking its toll
<Nubae> never had a gnash issue with youtube
<jrib> johndoe09: then you need to reinstall
<Pici> overdub: offtopic
<bazhang> overdub support question?
<johndoe09> but i was able to cancel it after 4seconds and im sure somefolders were changed
<darx> TerrorBite: where can i get the .48 version of flash from adobe?
<overdub> oh, sorry, wrong window
<TerrorBite> Nubae, I have an eeepc and I found that Firefox would lock up with gnash and youtube
<johndoe09> omg i dont have installer
<darx> Nubae: obviously gnash doesn't do h264. does it?
<TerrorBite> Also, the youtube video player's contros didn't display properly
<Nubae> which version of firefox?
<jrib> johndoe09: backup your home and package list, burn a .iso and reinstall
<Nubae> for me, gnash works wonderfully, with contorls
<TerrorBite> Nubae, the default Gutsy firefox
<Nubae> controls
<Nubae> and I run a LTSP lab with 100 users
<TerrorBite> Nubae, I might give it another go later on if an update comes out
<Nubae> so I would notice problems :-)
<TerrorBite> Nubae, okay I get your point
<dracz> hi guys. Is there a way to install (x)ubuntu from CD from a running linux? (NOT booting)
<Nubae> in terms of h264, a google search would show
<bazhang> dracz: onto the same system?
<darx> does anybody know where i can get the 9.0.48 version of flash? :-)
<dracz> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> dracz: need to log out though
<Dr_willis> darx,  i recall the flash company ftp server having archives of the older versions
<johndoe09> sheez i got no installer as of now
<dracz> bazhang: how can i start the setup then
<darx> Dr_willis: will look in to that thanks.
<TerrorBite> johndoe09, no installer?
<Dr_willis> darx,  some flash thread i read mentioned that they keep ALL the old versions in one huge archive.. (which i though was weird)
<bazhang> dracz: just install xubuntu-desktop log out choose xfce in session and there you have it
<johndoe09> yes TerrorBite
<johndoe09> cant we do it online to fix my problem?
<johndoe09> like update something?
<darx> Dr_willis: i'm trying to find it.
<Pici> johndoe09: No.
<dracz> bazhang: the problem is: i have a machine with a slackware installation. it cant boot from CD. i want start setup from the running slackware
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<dracz> it does not have a floppy drive either
<TerrorBite> hmm. I need sleep.
<bazhang> dracz aha from slack; then not sure how to proceed thought this was ubuntu you were running
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<avis> how do i ftp a index.html file to a remote server by commandline, replacing the existing index.html ?
<dracz> ok thanks though
<bazhang> dracz though if your computer handles booting from usb you can do it that way with a pendrive
<bazhang> hello syc_
<dracz> i might get lilo to boot from cd
<dracz> but not sure
<avis> i use a usb flash drive to install ubuntu and its very nice because you don't have to worry about cd scratches
<guest_> how to use root command?
<guest_> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> guest_:  sudo not root
<guest_> lol
<syc_> bazhang:  hello there
<Pici> avis: I'll just share my script, it'll be easier.  I didn't come up with it originally, its a bit of a weird way of ftp-ing a file automatically in my opinion: http://nullcortex.com/irclogs/puthtml.txt
<guest_> ok so it's rootsudo
<bazhang> guest_: no just sudo
<guest_> ok..
<darx> Dr_willis: here the ftp mirrored http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/ no flash there
<gnuskool> my laptop monitor is bust, so i need to use the vga output in ubuntu, how can  do this?
<gnuskool> my laptop monitor is bust, so i need to use the vga output in ubuntu, how can  do this? thinkpad r60
<Dr_willis> darx,  i got no idea. thats just what i heard mentined on the various flash threads a few weeks ago when we had the flash-fiasco
<darx> Dr_willis: ok np... :-)
<bazhang> gnuskool how about just plugging it in
<Dr_willis> darx,  they were discussing some way to let the users select older flash versions.. aparently adobe makes that hard.
<AppleHein> one question if ubuntu cancels login trys at the login interface of gnome and into shell says that it has problems with the user database and even root can not login, is there a kind of fall back user or backdoor to configure an admin user?
<Dr_willis> AppleHein,  boot live cd, and chroot in, and add a new user.
<darx> Dr_willis: adobe sucks.. they are planning to drm flash video and do other nasty drm shit on the web. adobe should die.
<Pici> !language | darx
<ubotu> darx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> darx,  given how poorly flash video looks compared to what i see on stage6.com :) im suprised its still arround.
<darx> Dr_willis: stage6 is dead
<darx> Dr_willis: they are killing it
<LoK_> 600mb video's hehe
<ArthurArchnix> That's one good reason.
<Dr_willis> darx,  yep.  Ya gotta be fast to get the less-then-legal videos. :)
<Tomarrow> hi
<Tomarrow> what version kernel version does ubuntu come with ?
<ArthurArchnix> Gonna retry this question now: I've got it setup so that I boot to cli, after log-in startx is run automaticlly, and now gnome only has suspend or shutdown options, but shutdown only takes me back to cli... I want it to go all the way down. I've removed GDM. I assume that previously when you told gnome to shutdown it said "quit to gdm", or else gdm was just there waiting to catch it, saw a quit command, then passed the "shut
<ArthurArchnix> 2.6.22-14
<ArthurArchnix> Tomarrow: ^
<AppleHein> is someone here who know vmware fusion well?
<darx> 5h17
<darx> Pici: blah blah blah
<AppleHein> how can I setup VMware to always boot from cd/image first before using the virtual disk?
<rao> how to configure nis in ubuntu
<darx> AppleHein: f2 to bios
<Tomarrow> how long has it been 2.6.22 ?
<AppleHein> ok darx I'll try
<Bruum> Someone knows how to fix wirless network who are realy slow in linux, got rt2500 and connection is slow
<guest_> how to set static local ip?
<julle__> to change te name of a directory via the terminal, what do i write ?
<Dr_willis> julle__,  you MIGHT want to spend an hr and find a beginners guide to bash. :)
<Dr_willis> julle__,  'cd whever'
<Dr_willis> julle,  or 'mv filename1 filename2'
<Dr_willis> dependong on what you mean by 'change name' :)
<iooooor> how do I restart apache httpd over ssh?
<Dr_willis> !bash | julle__
<ubotu> julle__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rao> rao has exit to chat
<Dr_willis> iooooor,  sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart   (or similer)
<nikitis> Hey does ubuntu use Preload out of the box? http://sourceforge.net/projects/preload  http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/02/26/028210.shtml
<Dr_willis> nikitis,  i dont think it does.
<julle__> Dr_willis: yeah it was that mv command i was after, just forgot.
<avis> nikitis, no it doesn't use it out of the box but its in the repos
<darx> Dr_willis: is pici fscking bot?
<nikitis> avis, nice
<Devourer> What's some software I can use to edit a mp3 as in taking a clip?
<nikitis> Anyone tried it?
<AppleHein> darx: does /msg work?
<AppleHein> sent you private message
<guest_> how to set static local ip?
<nikitis> It sounds good in practice
<Dr_willis> darx,  no idea. ping him 10000 times and see if he complains.
<darx> AppleHein: didn't get it
<cliebow> cat /dev/md0
<nikitis> I've got 4 GB's of RAM which I don't think I'll ever use to it's full potential
<avis> i have nikitis.  i dont notice anything.  the speedup times i've seen on a graph somewhere on the web were worth noting
<AppleHein> hmm
<AppleHein> to bad
<darx> Dr_willis: he he
<AppleHein> my client seems not to support it correctly
<nikitis> Using something like Preload would seem to speed it up
<nikitis> if it made  use of all 4 GB's
<nikitis> ok, well thanks for the input
<darx> AppleHein: post here
<Dr_willis> wasent preload all the rage a few years back? or was that prelinking? i forget. :)
<nikitis> i'll go try it out
<AppleHein> darx: seems not to work
<AppleHein> I am onto my mac right now
<AppleHein> and Colloquy seems not to support it
<darx> hmm
<AppleHein> it opens separate chat
<AppleHein> but there are no answers
<AppleHein> only my lines
<AppleHein> I wrote
<ArthurArchnix> prelink i think... there was just an article on digg about preload
<Devourer> AppleHein, you have to be registered.
<AppleHein> ouh
<Tetracomm> Good morning.
<Devourer> Morning.
<ciciliati> Hi all! Newer versions of mysql-server package present a screen prompting for the mysql root password... Is there any way to bypass this screen when invoking the install through apt-get? Some command-line params?!? I need to invoke it from a non-interactive script...
<Tomarrow> it says my NIC driver is included in 2.4.22 but when I run the installer it says it does not detect my NIC. What can I do ?
<Tetracomm> Since I am new to Linux, I am worried that I may not have secured my system appropriately. I am using Ubuntu 7.10. Could someone advise me please? Thank you. :)
<Tomarrow> I mean 2.6.22
<Tetracomm> I set the Lokkit firewall controller to medium is that enough?
<LoK_> cici: it needs to modify files which require su access. The only way you can get around it is by getting a lamp package that runs in a user space I believe
<AppleHein> does a vmware irc channel exist?
<david_> ciao a tutti
<david_> can anyone point me out to something like dev-C++ for ubuntu?
<david_> so?
<Dr_willis> I got no idea what dev-C++ is. THeres a lot of C development tools out for Linux.
<ciciliati> Lok_: THX!   My main problem now is how to avoid the screen prompting me a new main password for the database server. Mysql pkgs in previous versions of Ubuntu didn't ask that.
<david_> hello again. is there any app like dev-c++ but for ubuntu?
<gpellis64> C++-dev
<david_> gpellis64: do you have the link?
<gpellis64> no
<Bodsda> david_, try searching synaptic for 'c++'
<syc_> david eclipse ?
<LoK_> cici: oh sorry, I thought you didn't have sudo and were looking to install mysql ;) It shouldn't ask for an updated password unless it's a new install... not sure...
<nicolah> guys what's the option to get the output of a command in english ?
<david_> Bodsda: i am right now; syc_ eclipse?
<avis> Pici, if your still here, the pisg.cfg file that you showed me.  it helped quite a bit however the "tranquility" color scheme has to be downloaded elsewhere and i dont know where
<Bodsda> david_, its not really an ubuntu support question is it though,.
<Pici> avis: lets move this to -offtopic..
<Estesark> After I've manually installed a program, how do I make it so that typing "name" will launch that program?
<david_> Bodsda: not really.... this is the only place where i know people that use ubuntu though
<syc_> david yups, eclipse
<Bodsda> david_, #ubuntu-offtopic  ??
<david_> wich do you think is better yups or eclipse?
<nicolah> I think I've broken my apt-get database, how can I fix it ? thanks
<javb> does anyone here know an opensource software to create CBT in ubuntu?
<LoK_> an off-topic irc channel? wow...
<ciciliati> Lok_: Yep, unfortunately this is the case of a new install :)
<Bodsda> Estesark, im a bit confused, after say installing amarok, you want to be able to type the word 'name' and amarok will run?
<Dr_willis> LoK_,  You dont want to know what they talk about in #ubuntu-offtopic-offtopic   :)
<Estesark> Bodsda: Sorry, I didn't make that clear. No, I would like it so that, in this case, having installed songbird I can type "songbird" in a terminal or launcher and it will run
<Bodsda> Estesark, that is usualy already done as standard, eg. immediately after installing amarok, typing amarok in a terminal will load amarok,.,. but sometimes they will get shortened or abbreviated like ccsm = compiz-config-settings manager
<anaxagorus> o.k. so i want to connect via sftp to my ubuntu box, but i don't want to do this as root, can i just add a stardard user?
<Bodsda> Estesark, il try and find a place that lists it,.,.hang on
<Estesark> Bodsa: Could I just make a link to the application and put it in /usr/bin?
<Dr_willis> anaxagorus,  thats how i normally do it.
<anaxagorus> Dr_willis: i think i remembe an add_user command . . . do you?
<javb> does anyone here know an opensource software to create CBT in ubuntu?
<mobit_logic> neone why mplayer and vlc would crash after playing a video
<anaxagorus> useradd <username>
<nicolah>  do you guys know how to get the output of a commandline in English ?
<jrib> nicolah: LANGUAGE=en_US COMMAND
<nicolah> thanks
<Bodsda> Estesark, pointless but yes, sort of,.,. right click on your program --> properties --> launcher tab --> there should be a field with the command used to launch that program, for GIMP it is    'gimp %U'    so find yours, and ignore the last part, so to run gimp, dont type gimp %U   just type  gimp   (the first word bit is the bit you want)
<Dr_willis> anaxagorus,  I just use the user initially created.. or you can add other users if you want with adduser/useradd/othertools
<teo-> i have broadcom 4311 card.. and i dont have linux driver i am using windows driver with ndiswrapper can i put the card in monitor mode??
<iceman___>  /join #ubuntu-de
<iceman___>  /join #ubuntu-de
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me fix tvtime I tried new tv software on ubuntu and now tvtime doesnt work anymore?
<Estesark> Bodsda: Thanks
<jrib> iceman___: get rid of the initial space
<Bodsda> Estesark, no probs ;~)
<andre__> how can you add and remove stuff from runlevels and what is the default runlevel in ubuntu?
<Estesark> Bodsa: I've got one other question, what is the keyboard shortcut to show the process manager?
<dredd> i'd like to know if there are any good graphical webpage editors??
<Dr_willis> !upstart | andre__
<ubotu> andre__: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> !html | dredd
<ubotu> dredd: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Bodsda> dredd, yer, a mozilla one called   seamonkey
<dredd> ok..thanks..i'll check them out :)
<Estesark> I mistyped your name, maybe it didn't highlight. Sorry: Bodsda: ;) What is the keyboard shortcut to show the process manager?
<Bodsda> dredd, seamonkey   was designed to be an all in one sort of prog, so its got other built in stuff like a web browser and things (just a pre warning)
<Bodsda> Estesark, not sure m8, ask the channel ;~)
<karaoglan> selam
<andre__> Dr_willis, i just changed some stuff by hand in /etc/netwoks/interfaces now i want to make sure that /etc/init.d/networking gets started
<Estesark> I'm hardly going to highlight everybody :P
<karaoglan> turkce konusan varmi burda$
<Estesark> If anyone knows the keyboard shortcut to open the process manager, please let me know :)
<teo-> i have broadcom 4311 card.. and i dont have linux driver i am using windows driver with ndiswrapper can i put the card in monitor mode??
<bazhang> !tr | karaoglan
<ubotu> karaoglan: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<neopsyche> can anyone help me fix freevo?
<jrib> Estesark: one does not exist by default
<neopsyche> er.. tvtime
<Estesark> jrib: Thanks, do you know how I might go about making one?
<Estesark> Or if you could just tell me the command to launch it, I could probably work the rest out myself
<Tetracomm> .Since I am new to Linux, I am worried that I may not have secured my system appropriately. I am using Ubuntu 7.10. Could someone advise me please? I set Lokkit to medium. Is that enough? Thank you. :)
<Bodsda> Estesark, System --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<Estesark> Bodsda:  What's the command?
<Bodsda> Estesark, for what?
<Estesark> The process manager? I don't know if it has a different name... maybe you refer to it as the task manager?
<jrib> Estesark: you can create custom shortcuts in gconf-editor under /apps/metacity .  gnome-system-monitor is the command
<slenentine> gnome-system-monitor
<Estesark> jrib, and slenentine, thanks.
<andre__> Dr_willis, and since that link you gave me just stats how new and amazing upstart is without actual documentation its not helping me
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what are the different methods to install ubuntu on a PC
<jrib> !install > kaushal (read the private message from ubotu)
<[CroX]> How do I change the gamma/brightness?
<platyhelminth> comment formater un disque dur ?
<chattan> !kylix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kylix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fr | platyhelminth
<ubotu> platyhelminth: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chattan> !kylix3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kylix3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | chattan
<ubotu> chattan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kaushal> jrib: Thanks
<mohbana> is there a problem with azureus and ubuntu?
<doura> how can i use bittorent
<jrib> mohbana: if you are wondering if there are known bugs, check bugs.ubuntu.com.  Are you having a problem with it?
<doura> it asks me the metafichier
<jrib> doura: double click on the .torrent file
<doura> where can i find it
<doura> where is the .torent file
<mohbana> i get the following message when trying to run azureus, could someone please help.  http://pastebin.com/d75591778
<bazhang> doura www.linuxtracker.org ;]
<jrib> doura: you get the .torrent  from a website
<miska> hwo can i patch ubuntu kernel ??
<jrib> !kernel > miska (read the private message from ubotu)
<bazhang> mohbana: try transmission instead
<jrib> mohbana: use sun's java
<altern> exit
<jrib> !java > mohbana (read the private message from ubotu)
<dredd> i downloaded seamonkey and now i can't seem to get it installed. Not sure what i'm supposed to run. I'm new to Ubuntu
<jrib> !multijava > mohbana (read the private message from ubotu)
<mobit_logic> what would be a good room for finding information on LAMP servers
<kaushal> how can i know where my swap partition is
<kaushal> I mean is it /dev/sda6 or /dev/sda7
<Pici> kaushal: check your /etc/fstab
<jrib> mobit_logic: setting one up in ubuntu?
<mobit_logic> yep
<mohbana> thanks alot guys, at azureus-support i was told that ubuntu's icedtea package is broken
<jrib> !lamp > mobit_logic (read the private message from ubotu)
<kaushal> Pici: Thanks
<neopsyche> could someone help me setup my wireless card?
<neopsyche> it is an 802.11 pci wireless card
<sean> hey everybody
<sean> i am going to install ubuntu server on my home server
<sean> i was looking to know if it has a GUI by default?
<IndyGunFreak> sean: no
<slenentine> sean: no
<sean> lol ok
<l_vagnozzi> hi, how to get emerald icon on the title bar next the clock?
<IndyGunFreak> sean: it should be easy enough to install one though
<sean> i am a bit of a noob... so would it be unadvisable for me to install it then ?
<mobit_logic> thanx jrib
<IndyGunFreak> sean: you can do one of two things, install server, then install a GUI that you like(gnome, kde, xfce, flux, whatever.)
<Pici> sean: You can install everything thats in server in a regular Desktop install, this may be easier for you.
<avis> Pici, if i created entries to crontab through crontab -e will pisg and puthtml be run as super user ?  if so, does it matter for those two things ?
<sean> IndyGunFreak,how would this be done?
<IndyGunFreak> sean: after the system is installed, sudo apt-get install gnome.. if i recall correctly.
<IndyGunFreak> will give you the gnome desktop
<sean> ok
<avis> i thought it was ubuntu-desktop
<damaltor> l_vagnozzi: install the package "compiz-fusion-icon"
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: and that was my second suggestion.
<sean> out of interest, after it is installed, does it just bring you to a command prompt IndyGunFreak ?
<Pici> avis: I entered them in my user's crontab. (not sudo crontab -e). There really isn't any reason to run them with root.
<IndyGunFreak> sean: just install a regular GUI desktop, and install the server applications fromt he repos, that might be easier for you
<l_vagnozzi> damaltor thank you!
<IndyGunFreak> sean: yes.. pretty much thats what it does
<avis> ok Pici thank you
<damaltor> l_vagnozzi: np
<LoK_> sean: if you want to learn honestly your best bet is the command prompt IF the server won't need to be used as your internet gateway. That way you can chat and what not on your other pc to learn what you are doing
<sean> ok IndyGunFreak, i also need it to be able to play HD content as it also acts as my HDTV
<psykidellic> Hi. Is it possible to extract one file from a zip archive and show the output on console in one command? I dont need to extract the file or anything. Just in-memory extraction and show the output.
<LoK_> sean: nm if you want to use it for video ;)
<IndyGunFreak> sean: i know a lot of folks use MythTV for stuff like that, but i'm clueless on its setup procedure
<sean> lol LoK
<rnb> hi, can somebody please help me with an upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 problem?
<IndyGunFreak> sean: easiest thing for you, sounds like will be to install the standard desktop system, then install the server apps you want
<sean> IndyGunFreak, can mythTV or just VLC be run in ubuntu server ok?
<damaltor> psykidellic: you could extract one file to stdout and pipe it to less...
<nikitis> Anyone have any guides to install integrated intel graphics 3d drivers
<IndyGunFreak> sean: i don't runm mythtv, i run vlc, i don't knwo why either of them couldn't be run on server, unless i'm missing something
<sean> ok IndyGunFreak thanks very much for your advice =)
<IndyGunFreak> sean: worth what you paid for it.. :)
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, I can't google/figure out how to change the owner of my vfat drive. Can somehelp pls?
<l_vagnozzi> damaltor i cannot have this pack on synaptic neither with apt-get install compiz-fusion-icon
<sean> lol
<RootyRootRootW00> !ubotu vfat owner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vfat owner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psykidellic> damaltor, never done that. Whenever I do unzip it extracts all the file to the system. Let me read the man.
<damaltor> l_vagnozzi: i hink it is in the restricted repositories, so you have to edit the sources.list
<jrib> !vfat > RootyRootRootW00 (read the private message from ubotu)
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib Thanks!
<avis> RootyRootRootW00, sudo chown user:user /mnt/point
<kubuntu_> hi !
<gpellis64> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<rnb> during " modifying the software channels" it stalls at "Fetching file 25 of 24"...can somebody tell me what's going wrong?
<kubuntu_> I want suport online here
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00, avis: that won't be a permanent solution
<avis> oh i didn't know
<kubuntu_> anybody hear me?
<jrib> !ask | kubuntu_
<ubotu> kubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: is vfat an M$ filesystem or a linux filesystem?
<RootyRootRootW00> avis: am doing so
<avis> RootyRootRootW00, he said that wasn't permanant
<rnb> oops...typo: it stalls on "Fetching file 25 of 34"
<_6StringKng_> its a linux filesystem
<kubuntu_> hi anybody help here?
<kubuntu_> for me!
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: you need to edit your fstab and set uid and umask options
<kubuntu_> hi avis
<nikitis> I'm having trouble installing the i810 drivers
<nikitis> anyone have any guides?
<jrib> kubuntu_: we can only help you if you ask a question
<kubuntu_> yes
<_6StringKng_> hes already been told, think he would of seen that
<kubuntu_> jrib
<rnb> i asked a question...
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib k. am looking it up.
<kubuntu_> I have problem with my SOUND
<damaltor> kubuntu_: just ask your questionj! if anybody knows ho to help, he will tell!!
<xolve> I use Kubuntu 7.10. The problem is that if I leave my pc unattended for a few minutes the CPU usage goes to 100% (this I know through superkaramba theme) and the task bar becomes unresponsive - no tooltips, no clicks nothing. And adding to it what problems me most is that the system tray clock, superkaramba themes still show the output, the music in background still works and I can still move the mouse.
<xolve> I usually run amaroK, Kopete, superkaramba, konqueror and konsole. I have tried closing various applications but still the problem persists. Please Help.
<IndyGunFreak> damaltor: may i suggest decaf
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<kubuntu_> THAT NO OUT SOUND, I HAVE READ ABOUT THE PROBLEM
<jrib> kubuntu_: you need to ask the question in full detail on one line (like xolve just did).  And no caps please
<IndyGunFreak> kubuntu_: what is you're problem?... stop w/ the caps, and type on one line, and we'll answer
<LoK_> xolve: it might be a 3d screensaver
<damaltor> IndyGunFreak: worth a try ;)
<IndyGunFreak> damaltor: :)
<_6StringKng_> either hes 4 years old, or doesn't know english very well, or both XD
<xolve> i have disabled screen savers
<damaltor> xolve: uninstall supercaramba...
<xolve> I tried it
<xolve> it also occurs if i lock my system
<LoK_> xolve: disable powersaving stuff?
<kubuntu_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131577
<kubuntu_> cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<rnb> ok...new attempt: i'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. During the step "Modifying the software channels" it stalls at " Fetching file 25 of 34". Does anyone know what the cause might be?
<kubuntu_> Audio NOT ENABLE ON CONFIG
<bazhang> rnb: sounds like a server issue
<damaltor> rnb: did you use the graphical tool?
<rnb> yes
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | kubuntu_ there's 1200 people here, when you hit enter every 6 words, its hard to follow your problem
<ubotu> kubuntu_ there's 1200 people here, when you hit enter every 6 words, its hard to follow your problem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> kubuntu_: would you prefer help in portuguese?
<kubuntu_> Audio NOT ENABLE IN CONFIG
<damaltor> rnb: DONT. i f_cked up my system with it.
<bazhang> heh
<kubuntu_> Sim, portugues
<rnb> i started the upgrade using package update manager
<kubuntu_> eu entendo aqui é BRAZIL
<jrib> kubuntu_: faz assim:  /join #ubuntu-br
<rnb> then how should i upgrade?
<damaltor> kubuntu_: make complete sentences. describe your problem as exactly as possible in one line. then we can help you.
<Pici> rnb: The graphical update tool is the recommended way to upgrade.
<Pici> !language | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rnb> then what it the solution for me?
<damaltor> ;)
<rnb> it = is
<xolve> I use Kubuntu 7.10. The problem is that if I leave my pc unattended for a few minutes the CPU usage goes to 100% (this I know through superkaramba theme) and the task bar becomes unresponsive - no tooltips, no clicks nothing. And adding to it what problems me most is that the system tray clock, superkaramba themes still show the output, the music in background still works and I can still move the mouse.
<xolve> I usually run amaroK, Kopete, superkaramba, konqueror and konsole. I have tried closing various applications but still the problem persists. Please Help.
<damaltor> Pici: of course, it is, bu it killed two systems so far.. ill never do that graphical thingy again...
<rnb> the upgrade from 6.x to 7.04 was done the same way..no problem
<jrib> xolve: run top and see what causes it
<bazhang> xolve try uninstalling superkaramba--how much ram you have?
<xolve> I have 630 mb ram
<neopsyche> could someone please help me install my wireless card?
<xolve> I tried uninstallig superkaramba
<gpellis64> what card
<rnb> if it is a server problem, how i can change the server?
<bazhang> xolve also running compiz?
<xolve> no
<neopsyche> could somone please help me fix tvtime?
<neopsyche> I have blue screen on tvtime anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> neopsyche: ask your question
<bazhang> neopsyche: is tvtime broken?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pici> rnb: When its downloading the headers, there should be a little triangle shaped button that tells you what step its on
<neopsyche> IndyGunFreak, how do I get tvtime to work again.. it was working then i tried some new software and now it isnt working
<kubuntu_> oi
<bazhang> xolve open up a terminal and type top
<thepain> hello, pls help me. My xp is gone from grub loader. How to restore back?
<neopsyche> bazhang, no its not working anymore .. it was but now not.. so i think i changed some settings thruog another program and now its not working
<IndyGunFreak> neopsyche: hold on, let me read your mind and figure out what version of ubuntu you're using, what tv card you have etc, it will only take about 4 days
<bazhang> neopsyche: what did you do between it working and not working
<xolve> bazhang well its fine now the problem is when I am not using the pc it becomes totally freez
<Bodsda> bazhang, hey dude ;~)
<bazhang> xolve open a terminal and please type top
<xolve> ok
<bazhang> Bodsda: hey!
<xolve> bazhang done
<neopsyche> IndyGunFreak, oh.. apologies.. i am using gutsy.. with generic (genius) tv card.. and pentium dualcore 512mb ram
<xolve> its konsole and xchat on the top
<rnb> there's a green mark in front of Perparing the upgrade, and a small black triangle in front of Modifying the software channels; during this step it says "Fetching file 25 of 34" but it is stalled now for quite some time. Files 1 to 24 went very quick.
<bazhang> xolve what does it say as far as using system resources
<thepain> hello, pls help me. My xp is gone from grub loader. How to restore back?
<IndyGunFreak> neopsyche: do you know the model of the genius card, never heard of that one
<neopsyche> bazhang, I installed a program .. cant remember what it was called .. it was a tv card program ..
<coincoin169> hello
<andre__> can anyone help me with disabling ubuntus crappy network applet?
<_Bart_> Hi, I have a question. If I put this computer in stanby mode I can't get it working anymore. I have a log file from /var/log maybe someone can help me?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57464/
<bazhang> !grub > thepain read the pm from the bot
<Bodsda> is anyone here handy with gimp? could you help me with step 9 plz (second line) -- http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/hot-wallpaper-1.html
<xolve> bazhang firefox Xorg superkramba are using cpu resources
<coincoin169> what is the best fps on linux ???
<SurferDude> sd
<IndyGunFreak> !best | coincoin169
<ubotu> coincoin169: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<LjL> !best | coincoin169
<bazhang> xolve you said you removed superkaramba
 * IndyGunFreak basks in the glory of beating LjL
<xolve> i did it earlier and problem was still there
<thepain> where is the pm?
<andre__> the stupit thing keeps changing /etc/network/interfaces (setting the wpa-driver to wext... while i change it to madwifi since that one does work)
<thepain> oh i see it sry
<bazhang> xolve leave it off for a while--is there any way to get more ram for that machine? what is the max for that computer
<Bodsda> thepain, it would have opened up another dialog window in your left hand toolbar (if using xchat
<IndyGunFreak> !info alien-arena | coincoin169
<ubotu> coincoin169: alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.05-4.1 (gutsy), package size 637 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<IndyGunFreak> !info openarena | coincoin169
<xolve> bazhang I already have 600 mb ram how much more do i need!!
<ubotu> coincoin169: openarena (source: openarena): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-4 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<LoK_> xolve: 640mb is fine... keep top open let it lock up and see what is using 100% cpu
<IndyGunFreak> coincoin169: those are the two best in my opinion
<Bodsda> xolve, 2gig is good
<neopsyche> bazhang, it was a kde tv program.. for timed recording
<bazhang> xolve just a suggestion you can have 640 MB if you wish
<l_vagnozzi> damaltor ok it work!!!
<xolve> LoK_ ok I wait will you be here for some time till i return
<l_vagnozzi> tanks you
<xolve> i need to restart pc after that
<rnb> bazhang...any clue about my problem?
<coincoin169> ok thx
<bazhang> neopsyche try removing it
<neopsyche> bazhang, it was a kde program
<_Bart_> can someone help me make my standby function working, can't resume after using it, log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57464/
<coincoin169> what do you think of world of padman ?
<nikitis> what driver should i use with the Intel Integrated Driver 82G33/G31 ?
<bazhang> rnb Pici suggested it already--look at the triangle that you can clcik to see the progress and see what is hanging
<IndyGunFreak> coincoin169: never played that one
<bod_> coincoin169, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic    plz
<coincoin169> ok bod_
<rnb> there is no triangle that i can click
<bod_> ty ;~)
<david_> hello
<itai-michaelson> hi , whats the latest on the flash player issue? i remember a few weeks ago there was some problem
<bazhang> rnb this is via synaptic or the console
<neopsyche> bazhang, I think i already removed it.. then the tvtime screen was blue
<rnb> via synaptic
<bazhang> itai-michaelson: its fixed
<david_> how can i set up ubuntu so that by doubleclicking on an exe it will open it up with wine?
<bod_> itai-michaelson, theres been probs for a while and theres been a workaround/fix for ages
<bod_> david
<neopsyche> bazhang,i would also like to be able to install this: http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2008/02/10/me-tv-eyetv-for-ubuntu/ but the repos dont seem to be working.. anyone know where i can get a .deb file ?
<david_> bod_: yes?
<itai-michaelson> bod thanks - can you point me to the workaround
<arturo> hola hay alguien que hable en español
<bazhang> !es | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bod_> david_, right click --> properties --> open with tab --> choose wine
<bod_> itai-michaelson, its a fix thats now in the repo's
<rnb> bazhang...should i do it via console?
<itai-michaelson> bod - oh i see so just apt-get install flash plugin non free ?
<bazhang> rnb synaptic should be fine--there is a progress bar thing you can click to check what is being done though look for it
<bod_> itai-michaelson, i doubt thats the exact name,.,.search synaptic for flash (make sure u have uni and non free and multi repo's enabled)
<itai-michaelson> bod ok thank you
<rnb> i clicked the progress bar, but nothing else is shown
<bazhang> rnb how long has this been hanging
<bod_> itai-michaelson, no probs ;~)
<rnb> before i joined this chat...and it happened before...kept it for more than 1 hr
<bazhang> rnb and then it timed out and you tried again or what
<DB42> hi, my laptop running ubuntu 7.10 sometimes just stops in the middle, and apperntly when battery is low as well (i changed it to go to sleep but no effecT) with no warning
<_Bart_> can someone help me make my standby function working, can't resume after using it, log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57464/
<rnb> no timeout..after 2 hrs i cancelled...this is my 5th attempt or so
<bazhang> rnb what repos you have for feisty would you mind posting your sources list to pastebin
<rnb> how can i find out?
<neopsyche> bazhang,i dont understand why metv is not installing.. the info seems to be in the repo.. http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-lamothe/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<bazhang> rnb did you add any repos outside of the ubuntu ones
<rnb> no
<redmonkey> how do i start init scripts on systemstart in background?
<itai-michaelson> rnd to find sources : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<DB42> hi, my laptop running ubuntu 7.10 sometimes just stops in the middle, and apperntly when battery is low as well (i changed it to go to sleep but no effecT) with no warning any ideas ?
<rnb> ok, how do i paste to pastebin?
<bazhang> rnb if you install pastebinit you can cat that file directly to pastebin
<kalatian> !pastebin | rnb
<ubotu> rnb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DB42> also my apt-get is borked cause my laptop shut down in the middle, how do i fix it ?
<cafka>  bzip2 -dc patch-2.6.24.3.bz2 | patch -p1 -s   i have used this command to patch the kernel.. but a setup is displayed to choose what files to be patched is there a command to patch all files??
<rnb> ok, url = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57468/
<bazhang> DB42: what is the error message you get
<DB42> bazhang: sec
<prashant> hiiiiiiiiii
<prashant> how i install wine
<m1r> apt-get install wine
<prashant> showing error
<m1r> what error ?
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/918973 <-- my apt-get is borked, please help
<bazhang> rnb what instructions did you follow to upgrade to gutsy?
<prashant> kkkkkk
<Pici> DB42: Are you using Hardy?
<rnb> from 6.x? just started to upgrade from synaptic
<ziggys> Hello! anybody knows about airodump-ng?
<DB42> pici; 7.10
<jaja--> Hi, I just downloaded ubutu from the ubuntu homepage, and am trying to install it but it stops at this message "Running local boot scripts (/etc/re.local)" and doesn't do anything else. Does anybody know why this could be?
<DB42> it happened cause my laptop shutdown in middle of update
<ziggys> Hello! anybody knows about airodump-ng?
<m1r> prashant . try : apt-get --fix-missing ?
<Pici> DB42: I suggest doing a `sudo apt-get clean` then try updating/upgrading again.
<l_vagnozzi> how to get amarok in italian language?
<ziggys> translate
<ziggys> ;DD
<l_vagnozzi> ;))
<neopsyche> bazhang,ok
<prashant> pidgin not work
<bazhang> rnb you are on feisty from dapper right? there are dapper sources and none of feisty, also there are gutsy sources--did you ever update feisty or just straight to gutsy upgrade
<ziggys> dammit airodump-ng dont capturing .ivs data @ all
<bazhang> neopsyche: you got it working now?
<ziggys> with backtrack
<rnb> i have done all dates i thought i had to
<rnb> updates
<prashant> pidgin not work
<Pici> ziggys: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, if you are using backtrack, you may want to try ##linux or perhaps #backtrack
<DB42> pici: thanks, i'll tr
<jaja--> Hi, I just downloaded ubutu from the ubuntu homepage, and am trying to install it but it stops at this message "Running local boot scripts (/etc/re.local)" and doesn't do anything else. Does anybody know why this could be?
<rnb> i run synaptic every time the red icon on top is shown
<LjL> l_vagnozzi: do you have language-pack-kde-it installed?
<DB42> pici: it deleted all my ARCVHIES ?? BLAH
<ziggys> Pici, thx, but under ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu you can use backtrack
<bazhang> rnb how long did you use feisty before you upgraded to gutsy
<l_vagnozzi> LjL not yet! ;:))
<rnb> cant remember
<prashant> hiiiiiiiiiii
<l_vagnozzi> LjL thank you!
<prashant> r u getting me
<ziggys> Pici, backtrack is tool live cd
<Pici> DB42: You archives were corrupt, thats what was causing the error.
<LjL> !hi | prashant
<ubotu> prashant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rnb> i first installed from 5.10 cd
<Pici> ziggys: I know its a LiveCD.
<DB42> pici: did it, same error
<xai> does the current 7.10 desktop cd installer have a Live option?
<prashant> my pidgin not work
<LjL> xai: no "option"... it boots up to a "live" environment by default.
<andre__> is there anyone that kan help me with configuring network crap for ubuntu?
<xai> LjL: ah.. and then you can choose to install from that environment..
<jms> fszg
<LjL> xai: yes
<andre__> the networking script seems to fail to do what it needs unless i make it restart
<oyvind> hi, i cant change my screen resolution and it is set to 640x480 , can anyone help?
<prashant> pidgin not work properly
<LjL> xai: if you *don't* want the live environment (limited resources, etc), there is another CD you can use
<xai> Thanks.. I remember now. I didn't see it in the faq.
<prashant> pidhin not work
<Pici> DB42: Since your computer crashed/shutdown in the middle of file operations, you may need to run a filesystem check. To force this on your next boot, type: sudo touch /forcefsck, and then reboot.
<rnb> and i do remember i had to adjust the sources list
<andre__> and that network manager does not seem to have enough options to make it work either
<Pici> !upgrade | rnb please read
<ubotu> rnb please read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> rnb what instructions did you follow to 'adjust' the sources list
<DB42> pici: ok, thuoght i think the problem is somewhere else
<DB42> i'll try
<rnb> in an ubuntu newsgroup
<Pici> DB42: Where do you think the problem is?
<bazhang> rnb did they recommend an easy or 'automatic' way to do it?
<neopsyche> bazhang, no not yet
<rnb> automatic
<DB42> pici: this newline is the resp list maybe ?
<bazhang> rnb aha
<neopsyche> bazhang,http://osdir.com/ml/video.tvtime.devel/2005-01/msg00002.html
<oyvind> hi, i cant change my screen resolution and it is set to 640x480 , can anyone help? cant enter screen and graphics where i first changed to test tv out
<rnb> this was wrong?
<Pici> DB42: No, it wouldnt make it that far if it was that.  The file list for one of the packages is corrupt.
<bazhang> neopsyche you still trying to watch/record tv? is that the general thrust of where you are heading?
<DB42> i'll do forcecheck
<neopsyche> bazhang, yes.. and want tvtime for viewing as it seems to give good picture quality.
<bazhang> rnb and did that automatic have an 'X' at the end?
<david> is there some nice pretty ubuntu ui for setting up VPN?
<rnb> you mean all graphic?
<david> rnb: more or less :)
<rnb> yes
<david> suitable to the gnomeness ;)
<bazhang> rnb what was the name of the automatic way of doing this sources list adjust
<DB42> pici: any idea why ubuntu simply shut down computer suddently (not clean) without warning ?
<cafka> is 2.6.24 kernel package avaiable for ubuntu ??
<rnb> ohh...misunderstanding: the sources list i had to adjust manually
<erUSUL> cafka: no
<bazhang> rnb so you changed dapper to feisty in the sources list?
<rnb> yes
<Pici> DB42: No, I dont.
<DB42> how do i see the text instead of graphics at boot (so i can see fsck) ?
<rnb> i was told to do so
<Nubae> 2.6.24 is available in hardy heron
<bazhang> rnb and then again changed feisty to gutsy manually?
<Nubae> and I know its not to be discussed in here, just mentioning it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, sorry for asking bot here and in ubuntu+1 but need to reboot in gutsy really quick to do my everyday work. The question is the same for gutsy anyway. I've been asked to test if my bug still exists with latest kernel source and I discovered it's not been upgraded automatically, hence I don't know how many related packages I need (e.g. restricted modules): I must have removed some meta-package that sets up it all
<gpellis64> DB42: sounds like a high end memory
<rnb> i think so
<rnb> been quite some time ago
<gpellis64> prob
<Le-Chuck_ITA> OK never mind! :)
<DB42> gpellis64: dont think so, it just closes, no dump no thing
<rnb> and it's not my only machine...just the only ubuntu machine
<DB42> and windows works perctectly fine
<bazhang> rnb what about codecs how did you install those?
<DB42> how do i check if there is a temprature protection feature ?
<rnb> codecs of?
<bazhang> rnb codecs for mp3 videos etc
<rnb> not using them on this machine
<bazhang> rnb not even flash?
<rnb> if i use flash, i installed the tar-ball from flash.com
<tabularasa> Anybody successfully using synergy in Hardy?
<tabularasa> mine locks the mouse up... installing from source, or package
<DB42> pici: apt-get still not working after fsck done..
<rnb> but most multimedia i do on other machines
<bazhang> tabularasa: not here-- go to #ubuntu+1 ;]
<rnb> most, if not all
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/918973 <-- my apt-get is borked, please help (did apt-get clean and fsck check on partition, problem still exists)
<tabularasa> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> rnb you installed tarballs for all of the codecs?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed?
<bazhang> DB42: did not Pici tell the solution to this?
<rnb> i've only installed vlc and realplayer
<DB42> bazhang: i've written it didn't help
<rnb> but not using them on this machine anymore
<sarah> Hello. I'm on a fresh GG installation and I can't exit to the non-graphical consoles by ctrl+Fx. Anyone have any idea why this happens?
<rnb> so i guess the answer is no
<jrib> sarah: ctrl-alt-F# you mean?
<sarah> jrib: Yes, sorry
<sarah> jrib: The screen just goes blank.
<jrib> sarah: you start in the gui, what happens next?
<sarah> jrib: Well, I'm in Gnome right now. When I try using ctrl+alt+f1 for instance, the screen just goes blank. No signal to my monitor apparantly.
<bazhang> rnb try this from the console--sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and then note any errors you get
<sarah> jrib: I can go back to gnome at any time.
<jrib> sarah: yes, that's a known bug.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com.  Let me know if you can't find it.  They are called TTYs or virtual consoles
<gpellis64> sarah try f2
<bazhang> rnb but please do not post them here
<sarah> jrib: I'll try that, thank you
<bazhang> err paste
<rnb> ok, will do...will post url here
<Nubae> also try apt-get install -f
<sarah> gpellis64: Completely same issue. :(
<Pici> DB42: Sorry, was doing a little research to try to remember what I did last time I had this error. Delete (backup the file first if you want) /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack-en-base.list , then try upgrade/update again.
<anaxagorus> what is the term command to open 'explorer' in ubuntu -- as in file explorer?
<gpellis64> f7 ok
<erUSUL> anaxagorus: nautilus
<sarah> anaxagorus: I think you want "nautilus"
<bazhang> nautilus anaxagorus
<anaxagorus> thanks
<Lartza_> is there way to get two clocks to panel that show different time (like GMT +2 and +6)
<Lartza_> or any program
<xai> Is there a table with md5sums on iso images?
<Lartza_> or is there some countdown
 * hutauf_ test
<LjL> hutauf_: /join #test
<jrib> xai: MD5SUMS file in releases.ubuntu.com for example
<bazhang> success!
<gangadjinn> ANyone else having problems logging into the MSN network??
<LjL> !md5sums | xai
<ubotu> xai: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<rnb> ok, url = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57473/
<Cyntrox> Hey... I have a problem: I dual boot, when I run Windows XP everything works perfectly, but when I run Ubuntu, I just get "out of range" on my monitor after a loading! When I press the power button on my computer, some text appears, but goes away before I can read it.
<bj_> anyone want to help me get my sound card working, im a linux newb
<erUSUL> !sound | bj_
<ubotu> bj_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nikitis> anyone know where i can download sun-java6-plugin?  My friend shows other java6 stuff, but the plugin doesn't show up for some reason
<jrib> nikitis: are you using amd64?
<gorbierd> hi @ all!
<nikitis> ah yes
<jrib> nikitis: why?
<gorbierd> suggest me plz where keyboard lyout settings are stored
<nikitis> jrib, well intel 64
<nikitis> jrib, for 64 bit processing
<jrib> nikitis: the ubuntu version you installed, it was 64bit?  Is there a reason you did not install the 32bit version?
<erUSUL> nikitis: in the 64 bit version of ubuntu there is no java plugin
<Jtom> :(
<hobbzilla> how can I label a volume post formating?
<nikitis> erUSUL, well what do I do?
<erUSUL> !java64 | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jrib> hobbzilla: depends on the filesystem
<nikitis> I need java for my browser
<LjL> hobbzilla: man e2label
<bazhang> rnb that is a different sources list from earlier; at any rate, there are duplicate source entries in that list
<rnb> ok, what should i do?
<gangadjinn> ANyone else having problems logging into the MSN network??
<hobbzilla> LjL: thanks that is what I needed! :)
<Pici> gangadjinn: I've heard a few reports of that today.
<sarah> gangadjinn: Actually yes, but a restart of pidgin solved it. Probably unrelated or voodoo. O.-)
<nikitis> erUSUL, this does not solve this, it makes me install 32-bit firefox.  I wish to keep 64-bit firefox.
<bazhang> rnb you pasted a different sources list earlier--is this the same computer?
<nikitis> that's not a fix
<sarah> nikitis: Then there is no solution currently.
<rnb> yes
<Cyntrox> Hey... I have a problem: I dual boot, when I run Windows XP everything works perfectly, but when I run Ubuntu, I just get "out of range" on my monitor after a loading! When I press the power button on my computer, some text appears, but goes away before I can read it.
<yamoodii> hi
<nikitis> sarah, doh
<rnb> the last url is from the console
<rnb> from the commands you gave me
<sarah> nikitis: You could poke SUN. :-)
<gorbierd> anyone can help me with it?
<bj_> i have been thru the trouble shooting steps on ubuntu.com but my sound is still not working
<tomasso> how do i cut wav files?
<jeffMASTERflex> tomasso: using audacity
<erUSUL> Cyntrox: you can boot in recovery mode log in and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<sarah> Cyntrox: It sounds like the refresh rates are ill defined in your X server settings
<tomasso> jeffMASTERflex,thanx
<hobbzilla> Is it a horrible thing to have /boot & /tmp ext2 vs. ext3?
<jrib> nikitis: you can't.  Sun does not provide a 64bit java plugin.  The bug on the tracker is years old.  If you don't have a good reason for running 64bit ubuntu and don't want the extra hassle it causes with things like these, it's better to install 32bit ubuntu
<Cyntrox> erUSUL: I'll try that
<nikitis> jrib, what other 64 hassles are there?
<Cyntrox> sarah: How do I fix them?
<bj_> can anyone help with my sound issues
<sarah> nikitis: To add on what jrib said, you will not gain any performance increase unless you're running major graphic processing most likely.
<sarah> Cyntrox: What erUSUL said.
<Cyntrox> okay, thanks =P
<nikitis> Sarah, does World of Warcraft Count?
<sarah> nikitis: Highly unlikely.
<erUSUL> nikitis: flash works well with nspluginwrapper and i havn't found any other issue excpt java plugin or some weird codecs
<nikitis> well that's major graphic processing
<DB42> pici: now i have a serious warning, that fiel not found
<sarah> nikitis: We're talking video processing here like batch movie editing :)
<nikitis> erUSUL, flashplugin-nonfree worked perfectly on 64bit
<nikitis> sarah, oh ok
<bazhang> rnb now look in system administration update manager and click on that
<erUSUL> nikitis: that's what i said
<jrib> nikitis: flash, some w32codecs, no psyco.  That's what I have come across
<nikitis> oh
<rnb> ok done
<erUSUL> jrib: flash works fine
<Pici> DB42: Can you try doing apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-en-base
<nikitis> I just think it's dumb that 64 bit processors have been out for years now, and we can't use 64 bit os's because of little things like this.
<jrib> erUSUL, nikitis: it does if you consider working in nspluginwrapper fine.  For me, it crashes too often
<bazhang> rnb there should be a button that shows an update is available do you see it
<DB42> pici: files list file for package 'language-pack-en-base' is missing final newline
<erUSUL> jrib: i mater of opinion then ;)
<rnb> yes, it says 7.10 is available
<braniff> when is the next ubuntu version coming out ??
<sarah> nikitis: Well, there's nothing wrong with running it in a 32 bit chroot or with 32 bit firefox I believe
<bazhang> rnb it should say new distribution release 7.10 is available click on that
<gpellis64> bj_: sudo alsaconf
<sarah> nikitis: But if yo absolutely won't suffer firefox 32bit I don't see a great solution unfortunately. =/
<bazhang> april braniff
<nikitis> yea but 64bit firefox may be nanoseconds faster
<rnb> ok, now it shows release notes
<nikitis> sarah, even if it's not recognizable, it matters imo
<sarah> nikitis: You said nano, not I. :-)
<rnb> on top: Welcome to 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<bazhang> rnb did you click the upgrade button?
<DB42> pici: can the repository be borked ?
<rnb> next to Cancel?
<Nubae> 64 bit is great if one runs webserver/database server/gimp
<braniff> i'm running feisty, should i try to upgrade to 7.10 or just do a reinstall ?
<Pici> DB42: Normally I'd suggest uninstalling and reinstalling this, but since its core package, you may want to try this: x 32bit I don't see a great solution unfortunately. =/
<acezar> hello tout le monde, j'ai ete victime du hack concernant les noyau 2.6.17-2.6.24.1 sur un de mes serveurs (dedibox ca m'apprendra a etre plus reactif)
<acxty> Hi, how can I take the gnome and stay only with the bash
<jrib> !fr | acezar
<ubotu> acezar: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> DB42: Er, wrong paste: http://www.ecs.umass.edu/pipermail/umasslug/2006-October/001962.html
<sarah> Nubae: Basically anything that can fully take advantage of 3gbplus ram.
<bazhang> braniff depends on you gutsy is nice and if you want to use the net to upgrade you will have to go through gutsy ;]
<nikitis> erUSUL, so if we had the java6-plugin source could we compile to 64?
<bazhang> hehe
<brobostigon> nikitis: probebly, yes
<rnb> bazhang: i should click Upgrade (next to Cancel)?
<bazhang> rnb yes
<rnb> ok, gave password
<Cyntrox> erUSUL: I typed  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and got 'xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080226161808. Should I try to boot normally again now?
<bazhang> nikitis hours and hours of compiling for that nanosecond faster firefox ;]
<neopsyche> cany anyone help withh issue.. metv says no tuner but i do have one
<rnb> it is fetching a lot of files for "Preparing the upgrade"
<nikitis> bazhang, yes but, we could make it a package
<gorbierd> peoples where saved keyboard leyout settings?
<rnb> now "Modifying"
<nikitis> bazhang, one maintainer, millions of users
<rnb> Fetching file 27 of 34
<bazhang> rnb this will take a while no need to post every little thing it does unless there is a problem ;]
<sarah> nikitis: There a free java RE's out there, but none have quite the features of the Sun JRE I believe.
<incorrect> i need a caching dns server were i can set the cache size to something very large and the timeout on the lookup very low
<rnb> bazhang...that's the point: how long should it take on a 1 GHz machine?
<sarah> nikitis: It's a question of who owns the code really. Since the official Sun JRE is not public domain we really couldn't do anything even if we had the code.
<rnb> this Modifying, i mean?
<nikitis> sarah, the java6-jre is available for 64bit, just not the browser plugin
<bazhang> rnb give it a while this can take some time
<sarah> nikitis: Oh I see. :)
<incorrect> and the ttl very high too
<rnb> ok. will give it some hours
<avis> Cyntrox, i think you need to do more than the -phigh toggle.  you need sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to probe your monitor for the correct refresh rates.  make sure to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf because you will overwrite it.  if your new to ubuntu you might not know what to do, when in doubt, i'd use whatever is currently default.
<mohbana> whats a good chm viewer .. gnochm isn't that good
<bazhang> rnb not that long--20 minutes or so and see what happens
<bazhang> nikitis millions of 64 bit users? ;]
<W8TAH> good morning all - sometimes when i am installing a package via apt-get install -- i will see other packages listed as suggested or recomeneded -- how do i get apt to include those in the install job?
<rnb> ok...i'll give it 20 mins
<Cyntrox> avis: Thanks, I am indeed new to Ubuntu. New to Linux in general, actually
<nikitis> bazhang, there would be if it was supported.  Most people with a computer that's 2 years old or newer has 64-bit
<avis> Cyntrox, then make sure to back up that xorg.conf :)
<bazhang> nikitis: I have 64 bit computer and 32bit system just flies ;]
<Cyntrox> h
<Cyntrox> hehe =P
<Cyntrox> ...how do I do that? >.>
<mohbana> whats a good chm viewer .. gnochm isn't that good
<nikitis> bazhang, just think how much faster it would fly if you were using 64-bit ;)
<K-Ton> Hi all
<bazhang> haha
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed on my laptop computer?
<sarah> Cyntrox: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak for instance
<Cyntrox> sarah: Thanks
<sarah> Cyntrox: Basically copying the file in case something goes wrong.
<sara> n
<Cyntrox> Sarah: Thank you, I'm not THAT new to computers =P I know what a backup is...
<sarah> Cyntrox: Ah, I was just trying to explain the syntax of the cp command in case you didn't know it, sorry. :-)
<nikitis> Cyntrox, yes but do you know how to restore it?
<nikitis> I'm all about World of Warcraft speed.
<Cyntrox> sarah: It's okay, I'm not offended
<Cyntrox> nikitis: ...no >.>
<sarah> Cyntrox: Good :-)
<sarah> Cyntrox: Restoring it would simply be cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikitis> Cyntrox, just reverse the file when your stuck with no X.
<Cyntrox> Okay, thanks
<nikitis> Cyntrox, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * bazhang thinks this channel is the best
<sarah> Cyntrox: The name of the backup file is arbitrary fyi, I just chose xorg.conf.bak as it's probably logical. I hope. ^_^
<Cyntrox> Sarah: Okay, it is =P
<nikitis> I'm trying this old, yet new Preload
<nikitis> to see if things load faster
<sarah> I'm off to bomb my frame buffer device.
<braniff> are the latest video codecs available for 64 bit yet ?
<sarah> Curse you intel. *shakes fist*
<DB42> pici: can you send me your language-pack-en-base list file ?
<nikitis> loads mostly used libraries to RAM for faster access, similar to a LiveCD
<Pici> DB42: I'm not running Gutsy on any of my computers :/
<DB42> did anyone running 7.10 upgrade their system today with the new "language-pack-en-base" ?
<AJC_Z0> I'm just about to do so. Anything you'd like to warn me/us about?
<nickrud> not yet, maybe not at all
<jrib> AJC_Z0: you are about to do what?
<xoob> hi, anyone know where to find real msn service status?
<AJC_Z0> jrib: I was answering DB42
<DB42> AJC_Z0: well my system borked in the middle
<DB42> and now my apt-get wont work, because of problems in lnaguage-pack-en-base
<DB42> and i don't know if the problem is in my place or in the respository
<DB42> can you post your language-pack-enbase list file somewhere ?
<AJC_Z0> How borked? I'm using the pretty clicky GUI updater
<Jaymac> does apt-get install -f work?
<DB42> AJC_Z0: it tells me there is a newline miossing in teh language-pack-en-base list file, and doesn't continue/install
<Piddy> can anyone help me with getting emerald?
<Piddy> On KDE?
<robot_jesus> ugh, im running on amd64 and cannot find any Flash installation that works, does anyone else have this problem ?
<AJC_Z0> DB42: Was any other process affected that you noticed?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed on my laptop computer?
<DB42> AJC_Z0: nop, but it should very well be because my comp borked in the middle of the upgrade
<jfa> Has anybody ever gotten subtitles to work on Totem?
<agro1986> hello, what is the command to get the MAC address of, say, eth0 ?
<verboz> hi all
<amenado> agro1986-> sudo ip a
<verboz> need to install deriver for "globertrotter connect"
<verboz> do you have any idea??
<verboz> it's a 3G modem
<agro1986> amenado thanks i'll try it (on a win machine right now)
<Piddy> anyone?
<DrBanzai> When I try to run Festival, I get a "No default voice found" error...any ideas?  I just installed it through apt-get.
<DB42> AJC_Z0: again, if you can send me the list file before updating...
<AJC_Z0> DB42: Borkage comes in many varieties. Did your system crash and catch fire, carry on unaffected except for the error from the update, or something in between?
<AJC_Z0> DB42: What list file?
<bazhang> Piddy: sudo apt-get install emerald
<Piddy> bazhang: I have emerald installed, but emerald --replace doesn't work.
<DB42> AJC_Z0: i did an upgrade, the machine shutdown not safely, thats it
<W8TAH> good morning all - sometimes when i am installing a package via apt-get install -- i will see other packages listed as suggested or recomeneded -- how do i get apt to include those in the install job?
<DB42> the  /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack-en-base.* files
<AJC_Z0> DB42: It shut down because it crashed? Because you told it to? Because...?
<bazhang> Piddy: what about compiz --replace followed by emerald --replace in alt f2
<DB42> AJC_Z0: i wish i knew.. again, it stoped working, not shutdown (it's a laptop)
<khaotik> i am ting to install the printer driver for the printer i have at work and its not got the right model number for the printer i am using. is there a way that i could get the thing working
<AJC_Z0> DB42: I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but it would help at least one person (me) if you could say in technical terms what happened when you applied the update
<Piddy> bazhang: Now I have no errr... The line where you can minimize etc
<Piddy> it's gone
<DB42> AJC_Z0: the computer turned off
<bazhang> piddy you have ccsm installed?
<DB42> it's not related to the update, but to another problem i guess, but it prolly borked some stuff
<Piddy> bazhang: I think so. Hold on.
<r00723r0> How would I get a list of all packages I installed manually?
<Piddy> bazhang: yes
<AJC_Z0> DB42: I'm inclined to agree that a language pack update is very unlikely to have that effect, no matter how broken
<bazhang> Piddy: look for the plugin window decorations or some such enable it
<AmyRose> Is there a way to control where Firefox looks for its plug-ins?
<DB42> AJC_Z0: this is why i want the dpkg files from somebody before updating, so i can see if it fixes my probelm..
<Piddy> bazhang: Just enabled it.
<AdvoWork> hey there, how can i reboot my server from the terminal? :S
<Piddy> or wait
<Piddy> bazhang: Window decorations?
<bazhang> Piddy: aye
<Piddy> it's enabled
<Piddy> nothing happened though
<Cyntrox> The setup thing is asking me for a mouse port... I have a USB mouse, which option should I choose: /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/tts0 or /dev/gpmdata?
<AJC_Z0> DB42: I just applied the updates (the base and other) with no problems. I tried to copy the detailed output bu the window closed before I could copy it
<AmyRose> Cyntrox: /dev/input/mice
<bazhang> Piddy: did you try the emerald --replace again?
<rnb> bazhang: about 20 minutes have passed and no change at all: still at "Fetching file 27 of 34"
<Cyntrox> Thanks, AmyRose
<AJC_Z0> Which file(s) on the filesystem do you want?
<AmyRose> Cyntrox: You're welcome. That also applies to PS/2 mice too--it allows you to use multiple PS/2 and USB mice :D
<DB42> AJC_Z0: now i dont need any files
<DB42> i needd them BEFORE the upgrade
<DB42> thanks
<amenado> AdvoWork-> sudo shutdown -h now
<Cyntrox> AmyRose, Okay =) Should I pick the ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 protocol?
<AJC_Z0> DB42: So you need a time machine
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/918973 <-- my apt-get is borked, please help (did apt-get clean and fsck check on partition, problem still exists)
<DB42> AJC_Z0: nah... just a bit of listening before doing
<Cyntrox> Which mouse protocol should I use: ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<bullgard4> Cyntrox: Usually it is wise to let your distribution choose.
<NET||abuse> Anyone know a really good note taking/ organising application, i need something much heavier than tomboy, more in the line of, write 2 or 3 paragraph text doc/note or draw diagram, assign to category/folder/tab/treenode, possibly upload changes/additions to svn repo. but a local system would be a good start
<Rgem> Hello all, I'm searching for a good program for playing .mov's
<Rgem> all the players I've tried have failed yet
<fredmv> Rgem, what about VLC?
<rnb> bazhang: did i miss your reaction..?
<Rgem> y, that one failed
<Cyntrox> bullgard4, um, I have to select one...
<Rgem> the default movie player came only 10 seconds far
<Freon> hello
<Rgem> I tried to download this one: http://media.rubyonrails.org/video/rails_take2_with_sound.mov
<fredmv> Rgem, have you messed with Automatix?   I think mov's are  a "restircted format" (cause it's proprietary)
<Rgem> fredmv: I'll try that
<TheJF> On the subject of players, nobody knows how to use Totem with subtitles, eh?
<fredmv> yeah, it's in the repositories I believe
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/918973 <-- my apt-get is borked, please help (did apt-get clean and fsck check on partition, problem still exists)
<Rgem> TheJF, the VLC player can handle subs very well!
<Freon> do u know a way to mount cifs-exports as an ordinary user and not root?
<TheJF> Rgem, I know, but I'm trying to get Totem to work with subtitles because my sound is often broken with VLC
<bazhang> rnb okay you need to change all your feisty sources to gutsy (and disable the cd rom as a source) in your sources list
<NET||abuse> Anyone seen an app like freeMind, only a currently in development application rather than something that hasn't released since 2005
<rnb> ok, will do
<kuta> what command can use to add user in terminal?
<AmyRose> NET||abuse: I like BasKet myself
<TheJF> Rgem, I have two soundcards, and it just randomly picks one or the other, and sometimes, neither produce any sounds, but the sound in Totem always works.
<Rgem> TheJF, you can change sound line aswell... so if it's broken, I suggest to look at that
<bazhang> rnb then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NET||abuse> AmyRose, ok,, in apt repo or have to manually install?
<sarah> Right, it seems Compiz is bent on giving me a hard time. It still only works in some of my desktop, not in all of it. Has anyone experienced this?
<bazhang> kuta adduser
<invizibility> any alternative to XChat?
<AmyRose> NET||abuse: It's in the Universe
<Rgem> I'm reinstalling Totem with AX now
<rnb> ok
<TheJF> Rgem, Yeah, I go in the sound options and select them, but like I was saying, it just kind of swaps them around all the time, it's annoying
<NET||abuse> AmyRose, cool, found it thanks
<AmyRose> NET||abuse: It's a KDE app, though, in case you're allergic ;)
<Freon> does  anybody know a way to mount cifs-exports as an ordinary user and not root?
<TheJF> AX?
<void^> Rgem: works in mplayer.
<NET||abuse> AmyRose, well i'm on gnome, will it run?
<AmyRose> NET||abuse: yeah
<Rgem> void^: wrong codecs it says
<bazhang> invizibility: cli or gui
<NET||abuse> AmyRose, what do i miss out on though if i'm on gnome?
<Freon> a hint where to read about it would be geat
<AmyRose> NET||abuse: I'm on KDE and run GNOME stuff a lot
<Rgem> void^: it says: failed to open
<kuta> bazhang: it said only root user can add user
<Rgem> I'm installing W32 codecs now
<Cyntrox> what's the command for rebooting?
<AmyRose> Cyntrox: sudo init 6
<DB42> reboot
<FPtje> HI;D
<void^> Rgem: that's an unrelated error in /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop (replace %U with %g). just open it from a terminal for simplicity.
<sarah> Cyntrox: shutdown -r now, init 6, reboot
<sarah> Cyntrox: Take your pick :>
<gpellis64> init 6
<brobostigon> Cyntrox: sudo shutdown -r now
<utkan0s> anyone savvy with running one digital and one analog monitor under X using twinview, specifically running different gamma settings on each monitor?
<Cyntrox> Hehe, okay, thanks =P
 * AmyRose laughs
<FPtje> Amyrose?
<FPtje> that you?
<FPtje> from gmod?
<void^> Rgem: sorry, replace %U with %f of course.
<Cyntrox> ...I play gMod too! D:
<FPtje> :D
<AmyRose> gMod?
<FPtje> yeah
<FPtje> Garry's mod
<AmyRose> I have no idea what that is
<weltall> did anyone ever build a kernel for ubuntu?
<kuta> bazhang: are you from mainland cn?
<Rgem> void^, it works by command!
<FPtje> I know sumone on gmod named amyrose
<Rgem> void^, thank you so much
<FPtje> anyway
<AmyRose> FPtje: I know someone from Sonic named Amy Rose =P
<FPtje> I have a printer
<FPtje> ok
<FPtje> I have a printer
<brobostigon> me too
<FPtje> canon ip pixma 1500
<AmyRose> FPtje: Wow, so do I!
<FPtje> I followed the instructions here to install:
<FPtje> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4408295#post4408295
<AmyRose> I have a printer too!
<FPtje> but I get an error :(
<kuta> Any from mainland china?
<mad_max02> I need some help with networking. I have 2 network adapters and I'm routing some of the internet traffic to internal network. Some of the settings of internet connection changed and now I dont have connection. How can I delete all previous settings so I cant setup new ones ? Box is old comp and I'm using console mostly.
<bazhang> kuta you want to add user to sudoers or to where
<AmyRose> !offtopic | kuta
<ubotu> kuta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !zh | kuta
<ubotu> kuta: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FPtje> I get this error:
<FPtje>  E: Couldn't find package libcnbj-2.5
<FPtje> anyone experience with pixma 150?
<FPtje> 1500*
<FPtje> I can't install it :(
<brobostigon> FPtje: you may need to install that libcnbj
<FPtje> How?
<FPtje> Couldn't find in package?
<brobostigon> FPtje: do a search in synaptic
<RyanPrior> How do you turn off Clippy in OpenOffice? (and why is he in there in the first place?!)
<utkan0s> anyone savvy with running one digital and one analog monitor under X using twinview, specifically running different gamma settings on each monitor?
<AmyRose> RyanPrior: Go to the Help menu and you should find an option to get rid of that thing... I find it annoying too.
<FPtje> It can't find them! D:
<FPtje> I search libcnbj
<FPtje> not there
<AmyRose> FPtje: I don't mean to insult you, but do you have the Universe enabled?
<FPtje> the universe?
<Pici> !info libcnbj
<ubotu> Package libcnbj does not exist in gutsy
<brobostigon> FPtje: no idea then, sorry
<FPtje> well if I look outside...
<Pici> !universe | FPtje
<ubotu> FPtje: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<FPtje> I can see a sky so the universe is probably enabled...
<hopeless> hey, does anyone know how to create a user with uid < 1000 in gutsy?
<AmyRose> FPtje: Um... OK, most instructions assume you have the Universe enabled
<brobostigon> !repos | FPtje
<FPtje> wait
<FPtje> what is universe
<FPtje> I am noob
<FPtje> sorry
<void^> FPtje: did you look at the first post in the thread you linked earlier and add the repository?
<RyanPrior> AmyRose: Where is the Help menu? Do you mean the one at the top? In that case, I can't find any options to turn anything off...
<hottium> repository
<Fougner> FPtje, repository
<FPtje> didn't have any time
<FPtje> repo?
<FPtje> from the sites
<FPtje> ?
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Fougner> FPtje, yeah, a "server" where you can download stuff
<FPtje> ok
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/918973 <-- my apt-get is borked, please help (did apt-get clean and fsck check on partition, problem still exists) somebody ?!?!??!
<DB42> i can't apt-get :(
<AmyRose> FPtje: The Universe is the VERY large set of extras you can install in your package manager that are maintained by the community rather than officially blessed by Canonical
<gnomemama> does somebody know how to open specific firewall/router ports?
<FPtje> ok
<FPtje> I thought the universe was something planets flew in XD
<FPtje> silly me
<AmyRose> FPtje: Most likely, that package you need is in there, and most directions assume you have this turned on already
<bazhang> DB42: what do YOU think the problem is?
<DB42> bazhang: i wish i knew...
<Fougner> well, that's THE universe ;)
<neverblue> morning
<Freon> hi neverblue
<FPtje> Ok I set it up like in the screenshots
<AmyRose> !hi | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brobostigon> neverblue: good afternoon
<FPtje> oh wait
<FPtje> brb
<utkan0s> hopeless, just do it manually
<youtux> hi, can someone help me for the audio on hp dv6000? i've try everything but i can't make it work..
<utkan0s> hopeless, do you need help adding the user manually?
<neverblue> youtux, did you try alsamixer?
<Freon> does  anybody know a way to mount cifs-exports as an ordinary user and not root?
<youtux> i've tryed to recompile alsa drivers, but nothing changed
<AmyRose> youtux: Does it show up in cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<cadefy_> does aMSN come with ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info amsn
<AmyRose> youtux: And more importantly, is it listed as card 0?
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<youtux> yes
<DB42> youtux: you make install the new alsa 0.16 ?
<youtux> hda intel
<bazhang> cadefy_: need toinstall
<l_vagnozzi> just installed screenlets... but i havem't the option SHOW DAEMON IN TRY
<cadefy_> oh
<DB42> and added your driver to /etc/modprobe.d/options ?
<cadefy_> how do I do that
<youtux> yes
<gpellis64> youtux: have you tried alsaconf
<neverblue> youtux, did you try alsamixer?
<youtux> i've tried few guides
<cadefy_> I've checked the aMSN website but the url it gives is old so it says
<bazhang> cadefy_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<gnomemama>  does anybody know how to open specific firewall/router (no idea) ports? plz I really need help...
<youtux> alsaconf no
<cadefy_> thank you bazhang
<Pici> !portforward | gnomemama
<ubotu> gnomemama: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<AmyRose> gpellis64: That's not included with Ubuntu
<utkan0s> hopeless are you there?
<FPtje> I think I need help here :(
<hopeless> utka0s: yes i am now!
<Freon> @gnomemama whats your provlem?
<youtux> can anyone help me in private?
<utkan0s> hopeless, do you need help with your user?
<FPtje> Guys
<Tomarrow> how do I instal 2.6.20-git5 ?
<FPtje> how to enable universe?
<hopeless> i need to add a user with uid 500 so i can access my old /home partition. i've tried changing all the uid minima i found in online forums, but i still can't add a user
<Tomarrow> nevermind
<Tomarrow> what is git5 ?
<yaoziyuan> where can i download a GUI app for handling zip and 7z files?
<FPtje> how to enable universe?
<utkan0s> hopeless, you can manually add it
<FPtje> I don't get the sites
<brobostigon> !universe | FPtje
<Pici> !repos > FPtje (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubotu> FPtje: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<youtux> i see i've no modified /etc/modprobe.d/options but only /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<hopeless> you mean, not through the gnome tool?
<Freon> @gnomemama whats your problem?
<utkan0s> yes
<utkan0s> via the command line
<bazhang> FPtje: open synaptic and check repos then click enable the appropriate ones hit refresh/reload then you are done
<utkan0s> i can walk you through that hopeless
<utkan0s> if you'd like
<FPtje> pici
<nouMenon> I'm trying to add a resolution/refresh rate modeline to my xorg.config and I need some help. My monitor review says "It can handle refresh rates up to 85Hz (non-interlaced, naturally) for resolutions up to and including 1024 by 768, and it can still manage 80Hz in 1280 by 1024." I would like to add the maximum 1280x1024@80Hz modeline, so I am adding this line to the xorg file "modeline  "1280x1024"   80 1280 1296 1512 1568  1024 1
<nouMenon> 025 1037 1165 Interlace" which I copied from a guide, but am not sure if Interlace should be there or if it should be +/- h and v sync. Anyone know? It's a Samsung SyncMaster 955DF
<hopeless> utkan0s: okay... will that cause problems tho? i've heard that, for example, such users won't show up in the logon screen
<FPtje> I read those sites
<Pici> FPtje: yes?
<FPtje> I don't get it at all :(
<hopeless> a walkthrough would be great tho thanks!
<reikalusikka>  /window 2
<reikalusikka> ups
<utkan0s> it's possible.. not sure how your window manager handles that if you don't use their tool
<utkan0s> but i can get the user on the box for you
<hopeless> okay
<utkan0s> go ahead and create the user you want via your gui tool hopeless
<utkan0s> and let me know when it's done
<m1r> hello, can someone tell me where i can see list of supported tv tuners for ubuntu please. many tnx
<FPtje> I'll look into those sites more
<hopeless> err... i can't do that. when i hit "add user", nothing happens. or do you mean create a user with a different uid?
<utkan0s> oh
<brobostigon> !hcl | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<utkan0s> what do you want the user to be called
<hopeless> bob
<utkan0s> and what home directory
<utkan0s> /home/bob ok?
<Pici> FPtje: Go to System>Adminstration>Software Sources and make sure that all the checkboxes on the Ubuntu Software tab are checked.
<hopeless> yah sure
<utkan0s> what group do you want him in
<utkan0s> or his own
<youtux> may i have to recompile the kernel?
<nucco> hello, if I insert a SD card into my pc and it isn't detected, where can I find the block device to mount manually?
<hopeless> isn't each user usually in her own group?
<nouMenon> No one can help?
<utkan0s> yes but you can make them part of many groups
<utkan0s> if you'd like
<AmyRose> nucco: I haven't had any luck with this myself. I just got a USB card reader. :(
<jworkman01> can anyone tell me how to shutdown x server so I can install my nvidia driver?
<AJC_Z0> DB42: There's something dodgy about that .deb. Just see the filename - language-pack-en-base_1%3a7.10+20080205_all
<AJC_Z0> Looks like URL encoding
<hopeless> well i'll just have a bob group fro now
<gnomemama> @Freon I have some problems with bittorrent protocol. They started about 5 days ago... Then i checked if the port that transmisson used was open but it wasn't... This is strange because i've been using it for about 6 months!
<utkan0s> jworkman01, control + alt + backspace kills X
<neverblue> jworkman01, did you use the 'restricted drivers manager' yet ?
<youtux> jworkman01: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<neverblue> jworkman01, you dont need to shutdown X to install the driver, btw
<AJC_Z0> Also, FWIW, I didn't see the gnome lang packs, only the base and other
<jworkman01> neverblue - No I haven't, I'm new to linux and trying to figure it out... LOL!
<neverblue> jworkman01, start there first then
<nouMenon> jworkman01, according to one of the Ubuntu Forum guides, this command should shut down your X Server and send you into text mode "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or kdm for KDE)"
<jworkman01> neverblue - when I try to install it, it tells me I am running x server and need to shut it down, am I missing something?
<neverblue> !nvidia | jworkman01
<ubotu> jworkman01: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DB42> AJC_Z0: so what to do ?
<jworkman01> thank you
<Freon> @gnomemama so try to open it...
<neverblue> jworkman01, np :)
<youtux> can anyone help me with alsa?
<neverblue> youtux, use alsamixer (as I said to you twice already)
<gnomemama> @Freon how? thats the problem!
<seanpcrowe> hi people...
<youtux> i've tried alsamixer but nothing happen
<AJC_Z0> DB42: I don't know. Unfortunately I have yet to enjoy the experience of unbreaking a patch on Ubuntu
<seanpcrowe> i just installed ubuntu server
<Freon> @gnomemama it depends on your inet setup
<seanpcrowe> and the bootup stalls at thei point...
<l_vagnozzi> just installed screenlets... but i havem't the option SHOW DAEMON IN TRY
<nucco> AmyRose: mine works, just this particular card isn't working.
<seanpcrowe> * running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local)
<l_vagnozzi> why???
<seanpcrowe> has anyone had this issue???
<Freon> @gnomemama are you connected directly or behind a nat-router/firewall?
<AJC_Z0> but the likely choice is to force a backout of whatever was installed, then to re-fetch and verify the update(s)
<utkan0s> hopeless
<utkan0s> become root and issue this command
<utkan0s> adduser --group bob --home /home/bob --shell /bin/bash
<neverblue> !enter | l_vagnozzi
<ubotu> l_vagnozzi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hopeless> utkan0s: where in that do i set the uid?
<RyanPrior> How do you turn off Clippy in OpenOffice? (and why is he in there in the first place?!)
<utkan0s> we will do that later hopeless
<AmyRose> nucco: Try typing "dmesg" then
<AmyRose> !pm | youtux
<ubotu> youtux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hopeless> utkan0s: okay, in that case could i just add it through the gui?
<gnomemama> @Freon I think nat-router but im not sure...
<youtux> i can't make working my intel 82801H audio card
<utkan0s> hopeless,
<utkan0s> give me a second, need to alter that command i gave you
<Freon> so how do you know that your port is closed?
<OntzA> hello
<hopeless> utkan0s: okay
<utkan0s> adduser works differently depending on the unix
<atoponce> http://pastebin.com/m23d9b5ac  <--- uh, why am i asked to install gcc, perl, latex, and a number of other packages that i don't need for ipython?
<utkan0s> hopeless are you familiar with vi
<hopeless> utkan0s: no i usually use gedit
<seanpcrowe> * running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local) <----- my new server stalls at this point in the bootup... anyone know why?
<utkan0s> you can use nano or pico too, doesn't matter
<weakish> Where should I worte "export PATH" to let gnome recognize it? I've tried /etc/environment, .gnomerc and even gnome.desktop. but all applications started from gnome's menu don't respect it at all.
<utkan0s> hopeless, do you have AIM
<atoponce> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/python/ipython tells me what i should expect, most of which in that pastebin is not listed
<hopeless> utkan0s: yes
<utkan0s> what is your ID, this will be much easier that way
<kostkon> atoponce, interesting
<gnomemama> @Freon I checked it on transmissions preferences and I can't use the full speed of my inet connection...
<atoponce> kostkon: tell me about it. any ideas?
<jrib> atoponce: aptitude installs recommended packages as well
<cadefy_> is anyone here using aMSN on ubuntu?
<atoponce> jrib: since when?
<hopeless> utkan0s: can you recieve ims through irc?
<cadefy_> it seems very odd to me
<jrib> atoponce: since forever
<cadefy_> there is no traybar icon for it
<Fougner> cadefy_, use pidgin ;)
<mavi-> cadefy_: just use pidgin =D
<atoponce> jrib: it's recommended them, but not installed them
<utkan0s> my nick isn't registered so probably not
<cadefy_> pidgin looks like ass
<utkan0s> you can email it to me if you'd like
<cadefy_> hence me trying to find something different :)
<utkan0s> utkanos@gmail.com
<Fougner> cadefy_, no :
<hopeless> utkan0s: thanks
<OntzA> have a question about gnome-terminal and how it processes keypresses. I'm using a UK keyboard and CTRL-] doesn't in VIM when I run it in a gnome-terminal, it does work in gvim and in an xterm
<Freon> @gnomemama why?
<atoponce> jrib: then, how do i tell aptitude to not install recommended packages? i don't remember this being 'default' however, but optional
<OntzA> doesn't work, I mean
<DB42> shouldn't "powernowd" be running @ laptops ?
<jrib> atoponce: man aptitude suggests -R
<mehrab> hi everyone
<m1r> how good are asus TV/FM cards supported on ubuntu ?
<Pici> atoponce: aptitude install --without-reccomends ipython
<jeegr> hey just wondering how well does cs:source work under wine?
<youtux_> m1r: yes, for me the best tv player is kaffeine
<cadefy_> how can I make aMSN an icon on my desktop?
<gnomemama> ok thanks I'll check it out...
<Aeroraptor> does anyone know if hardy has x3100 support? in gusty it kinda works but i loose the ability to play videos
<Pici> atoponce: I had to do the same thing for my ubuntu server install, it wanted to install xwindows for ipython :o
<mehrab> why I cant write on an ext3 partion in ubuntu?
<hopeless> utkan0s: okay sent
<MenZa> !fstab | mehrab
<ubotu> mehrab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MenZa> mehrab: Sounds like permissions aren't set properly. Try reading the above link.
<bazhang> jeegr apparently very well
<atoponce> Pici: i seriously do not remember this as a "feature" of aptitude. i've been using it since who knows how long, as this is the first i notice it?
<jeegr> bazhang: okay cool thx
<DB42> shouldn't "powernowd" daemon be running @ background by default on laptops ?
<cadefy_> anyone?
<MenZa> Aeroraptor: try #ubuntu+1 for Hardy queries.
<Aeroraptor> ok
<gnomemama> @Freon Because it says that the port is closed...
<bazhang> jeegr check their appdb for more info
<Pici> atoponce: Its been doing this for as long as I've been using it.. *shrug*
<MenZa> cadefy_: In Gnome, go to Applications -> Network. Then drag the aMSN icon onto the desktop.
<atoponce> meh. oh well. good to know about aptitude -R i guess
<cadefy_> oh
<cadefy_> that was easy
<cadefy_> thanks
<atoponce> jrib: Pici: thx for your help
<Fougner> DB42, I've got a laptop, and there is no process named like that here =)
<fysa> Anyone backing up to S3?
<DB42> Fougner: yes, the question is it required or not ? (you can run it, and it controls your battery)
<MenZa> cadefy_: np.
<bazhang> db42 I seem to remember #fedora having that
<Freon> @gnomemama and does it say exactly which port is closed?
<daedra> hey I can't access any partitions other than the one ubuntu is installed on
<Fougner> DB42, ah sorry. Don't know, actually. My battery is out for the moment ^^
<neverblue> daedra, use gparted
<bazhang> daedra what are the other partitions windows?
<gnomemama> @Freon yes it says that "port 6881 is closed" and so on...
<soundray> !fstab | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<daedra> bazhang: no FAT32
<Freon> @gnomemama ok
<soundray> !fat32 | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<daedra> I think it's fstab
<bazhang> daedra seems likely
<OntzA> anyone here with the same problem as me, using UK's keyboard layout and VIM in gnome-terminal = No way to navigate through help tags (CTRL-] working as if I was pressing CTRL-+)
<kroney> I love ubuntu
<mehrab> this is my fstab, and the partition I want to write on is sda5
<mehrab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57478/
<daedra> if I try #mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 it says that theres nothing there
<daedra> thanks mehrab
<Freon> @gnomemama with iptables (as root) you can see every portfilter that is set...
<soundray> daedra: perhaps /dev/sda3 is your extended partition?
<daedra> mehrab: ooh scuzzi
<daedra> soundray: no it's primary
<cadefy_> how do I install skype onto ubuntu?
<cadefy_> apt-get
<soundray> daedra: are there data on it?
<cadefy_> wont work
<Fougner> daedra, mount -t auto /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<soundray> !skype | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mehrab> any help?
<AJC_Z0> "http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 503 Connect failed" from running Update Manager "Check"
<daedra> Fougner: its not in dev
<Cyntrox> ...wow. It works. It feels like I'm finally awake.
<Fougner> daedra, what do you mean?
<Lectus> Hello! I double-click on an executable and it doesn't execute. Anyone have an idea?
<bazhang> lectus using wine?
<noelferreira> my wireless conection is always turning down using roaming. what could be the reason?
<AJC_Z0> Running "Check" again and watching details, the "Transalation-en_US" package is failing
<Lectus> bazhang: No. it's a linux executable, that I didn't installed from apt, but from a website.
<soundray> noelferreira: ralink chipset?
<bazhang> Lectus: what file
<noelferreira> soundray, yes
<Lectus> bazhang: It's ased, an IDE for Tcl/TK that I downloaded from: http://www.mms-forum.de/ased/asedhome.htm
<mehrab> MenZa: this is my fstab : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57478/
<noelferreira> soundray, rt61
<Cyntrox> I'm dual booting windows/ubuntu, how can I set the firefox I've installed on Windows as the default for Ubuntu? That way settings, bookmarks etc will remain the same
<AJC_Z0> http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 503 Connect failed
<AJC_Z0> http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 503 Connect failed
<Bitmess> What can I use to check a ntfs formatted drive for errors?
<Fougner> Cyntrox, that may be hard to do. You've mounted the windows-drive inside ubuntu?
<soundray> noelferreira: there is extensive documentation on this problem on launchpad. Some people have had success with compiling their own driver from the serialmonkey source.
<Cyntrox> Fougner, what do you mean?
<gnomemama> @Freon soo how do i do it? i opened it but what then?
<noelferreira> soundray, rt61
<soundray> noelferreira: I had a laptop with a rt61 chipset and I found what I think is the best way: I swapped the mini PCI card for one with an Intel 2200BG chipset. No problems since then.
<Fougner> Cyntrox, you did dualboot windows/ubuntu
<Cyntrox> Fougner, yes
<Fougner> Cyntrox, you want the bookmarks from windows to ubuntu FF , right+
<cadefy_> do I need to add the repository for skype?
<Fougner> ? *
<daedra> Fougner: I mean, when I ls /dev its lists everything, but mount doesnt
<bazhang> cadefy_: yes
<mehrab> how should I make an ext3 partition writeable?
<daedra> its fstab, definitely
<mehrab> this is my fstab :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57478/
<cadefy_> and that wiki tells me how to right
<cadefy_> i mean, ubuntuhelp
<mehrab> I want to write on sda5
<Cyntrox> Fougner, I want the bookmarks, themes and addons. Preferably I'd have them synched, but if that's not possible, I can live without it
<Fougner> daedra, /mnt is just a temporary place to mount stuff.. try mkdir /mydrive
<noelferreira> soundray, can you give me some link to start working on it?
<Fougner> daedra, then mount it in there
<bazhang> cadefy_: no medibuntu has instructions
<soundray> mehrab: 'sudo mkdir /media/sda5/data ; sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/sda5/data'
<Fougner> Cyntrox, well, windows and ubuntu isn't soooooo close friends..
<cadefy_> ok
<soundray> noelferreira: search launchpad
<daedra> lol
<soundray> !launchpad | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cadefy_> so if i downloaded the feisty fawn version of skype, and i have the gutsy gibbon version of ubuntu, which repository do i add?
<cadefy_> the feisty one or gutsy
<Fougner> Cyntrox, you need to mount the Windows partition, in Ubuntu, and then make a lot of modifications, I think
<Bitmess> Will fsck work for NTFS?
<W8TAH> what do you recomend for a good ftp server (simple to configure) for one user with one password putting data in one directory?
<soundray> mehrab: then /media/sda5/data will be owned by you, and you will be able to write to it
<Cyntrox> Fougner, eh, sounds difficult =P
<arakthor> Bitmess: man fsck
<bazhang> cadefy_: you need to add the repo and install the gutsy gibbon one get rid of the feisty one
<soundray> Bitmess: no. There is a checking tool in the ntfstools package
<cadefy_> bazhang: ?
<cadefy_> ok
<cadefy_> but skype doesnt have the gutsy version
<Fougner> Cyntrox, yeah, it is
<Fougner> Cyntrox, ubuntu isn't developed for such use..
<appyJack> is there a way to conditionally display parts of forms based on input within the same form ?
 * daedra is switching to debian due to ubuntubloat
<nouMenon> When I am in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and the "Video modes to be used by X server" option comes up with a list of monitor resolutions and refresh rates, how do I remove the star from the ones I don't want?
<appyJack> skype has been a wobbly experience for me on ubu
<Cyntrox> Fougner, okay then... I'll just live without it.
<brobostigon> cadefy_: medibuntu has skype
<mb_> how do i install mp3 support for amarok?
<Fougner> Cyntrox, good idea ;)
<nouMenon> appyJack, have you ever heard of Ooma?
<cadefy_> bazhang: I found something: The Skype 1.4.0.118 package for Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), can be used for Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon).
<appyJack> nouMenon: no, I haven't
<cadefy_> so that should be fine?
<Fougner> daedra, switch to debian? ^^
<dngr> does someone know how to make ubuntu install pidgin 2.3.1?
<Fougner> dngr, synaptic
<daedra> Fougner: yep
<appyJack> dngr: it's in synaptic
<bazhang> cadefy_: aye
<smm58> has anyone heard of a good linux client that supports video through jabber (like ichat does)?
<Fougner> daedra, why?
<nouMenon> appyJack, it's supposed to be a free VOIP phone line, you never pay a monthly fee, you just purchase the device which is like $400. I haven't tried it yet myself, but am hoping to.
<dngr> i can only find the 2.2 branch with synaptic
<mb_> hi guys, how do i install mp3 support for amarok?
<mehrab> soundray: now a directory called data is created in sda5
<appyJack> nouMenon: i'll go have a look at it...
<soundray> mehrab: then /media/sda5/data will be owned by you, and you will be able to write to it
<bazhang> Fougner: just a threat--wait til she sees #debian support ;]
<daedra> Fougner: ubuntu will have more and more flashy graphical bloat as the releases go on
<nouMenon> appyJack, cool. In the meantime do you know anything about reconfiguring the xserver-xorg?
<mehrab> soundray: so just I can write on that directory?
<daedra> but I'm staying in #ubuntu for support :D
<soundray> mehrab: how many times do you want to be told?
<genii> dngr: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<Cyntrox> How do I change the resolution in Ubuntu...?
<nouMenon> Cyntrox, try System->Administration->Screens And Graphics
<archman> hot to erase a program
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr - Eduardo da Silva!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr - Eduardo da Silva!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr - Eduardo da Silva!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr - Eduardo da Silva!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr - Eduardo da Silva!
<daba> http://www.tipovidaba.bloger.hr - Eduardo da Silva!
<FloodBot1> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neverblue> as in hot flashes?
<seanpcrowe> * running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local) <----- my new server stalls at this point in the bootup... anyone have any ideas?
<neverblue> !op | daba
<ubotu> daba: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Cyntrox> nouMenon, thanks
<nouMenon> No problem.
<Mez> neverblue, already klined
<daedra> can anyone get into msn?
<archman> I have audacious in apps list, but i uninstalled him. why it's still there
<mavi-> nope
<mavi-> msn's login-servers seems down
<mb_> hi guys, how do i install mp3 support for amarok?
<nouMenon> Does anyone know how to remove resolutions while editing xserver-xorg?
<soundray> Cyntrox: first, though, try System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<neverblue> Mez, yeah, I noticed
<soundray> !mp3 | mb_
<mavi-> daedra: thats why they gave you the tools to remove/install packages =)
<ubotu> mb_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daedra> anyone know anything about tor? the onion router?
<mavi-> yes
<mavi-> i do
<neverblue> daedra, I have been having issues for about an hour
<soundray> !fixres | Cyntrox, nouMenon
<gangadjinn> mb_, install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> Cyntrox, nouMenon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smm58> mb_, which ubuntu? kubuntu?
<alvaz> hi
<alvaz> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption
<alvaz> do you know what does it means?
<daedra> mavi: do you know any hidden services in tor?
<daedra> or private tors
<mb_> smm58, ubuntu gusty
<nouMenon> soundray, I'll try that, but all the guides I've been reading haven't helped yet.
<nouMenon> Thanks.
<mavi-> entry-nodes?
<mavi-> or services on tor?
<daedra> mavi: what I mean is, websites ending in .onion that link to private tor networks
<daedra> seeing as the public tor server is only 1000 nodes at a time
<seanpcrowe> * running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local) <----- my new server stalls at this point in the bootup... anyone have any ideas?
<daedra> i'm interested in joining a private network, as setting one up is impossible on my ISP
<mavi-> hm
<archman> anyone knows is there some c# for linux?
<mavi-> no idea there =|
<mavi-> archman: yes, its called Mono
<archman> mavi, thanks
<smm58> mb_, try installing the current gstreamer plugin
<alvaz> no one?
<mad_max02> is there any partitioning tool that can make ext3 partition on ntfs formatted disk ?? I dont want to use whole disk so thats a bit tricy
<mad_max02> *tricky
<smm58> archman, does java not work for you?
<Pici> daedra: #tor may be a better place to get information than in here :)
<daedra> mad_max02: ubuntu livecd has a tool for exactly that
<brobostigon> mad_max02: try gparted
<mb_> smm58, whats the code?
<daedra> Pici: okay ta
<archman> smm58: i used to c#, but i could try java,thuogh...
<soundray> mad_max02: when you install Ubuntu, it will automatically resize your ntfs partition and set up an ext3 one.
<mavi-> archman: you just want to code some stuff?
<smm58> pull up synaptic and search for gstreamer
<mavi-> archman: go python =)
<archman> mavi: yes
<smm58> mb_, or install this package: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<miked> how can i enable debugging in evolution mail?
<mavi-> archman: i use python for all small apps i do for myself, but i guess c# can be quick development to
<mad_max02> gparted wont help coz when I unmount ntfs to be able to do anything in gparted it shows disk in gray and I can only format it
<DB42> ok, i've fixed my problem !
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's because it's ntfs - if you still have windows, try something like partition magic from the windows side
<DB42> Pici: here ?
<Pici> DB42: Yes.
<Fougner> mad_max02, reboot your computer with the gparted live-cd
<mad_max02> Daisuke_Laptop, hehe I dont have damndows no more :D
<DB42> Pici: this was the fix
<Pici> DB42: What did you do?
<DB42> <leftyfb> DB42: rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en-base_1%3a7.10+20080205_all.deb /var/lib/dpkg/info/language-pack-en-base.list; sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cadefy_> is there a keyboard shortcut to quickly getting to the desktop just like in windows ?
<DB42> from #ubuntu @ efnet :)
<mad_max02> Fougner, I dont have that livecd
<cadefy_> (windows key+d) for example
<Pici> DB42: Neat :)
<archman> mavi: getting mono
<Daisuke_Laptop> mad_max02: you could always do what i did in the same situation, which isn't pretty
<Indiadev_Techie> Fougner: gparted is already present on ubuntu desktop 7.10
<Szeraax>  hey all. I just installed linux to my flash drive and i am wondering if the only way to boot the kernel on it is through the bois booting the disk. is it possible to have grub recognize the flashdrive and boot to it?
<Pici> DB42: I'll try to remember that the next time someone has a similar issue.
<genii> mad_max02: take Fougner's tip and use the gparted livecd
<smm58> archman, i forgot about mono. c# is microsofts expensive, closed form of java (memory management, bytecoded compiled, etc). i stay away from it from principle.
<Fougner> well, get it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> start shuffling everything between drives, burning to dvd, clearing it off and reformatting to ext3.
<mad_max02> Daisuke_Laptop, well I cant format whole disk coz theres about 200gb of data that I want to transfer
<Daisuke_Laptop> like i said, not pretty :\
<Fougner> mad_max02, well, download it
<DB42> pici: you were close, but after deleting the .list file, an install -f was needed, not just install
<mavi-> mad_max02: why not just use the disk as it is if? =)
<Fougner> Indiadev_Techie, sorry, didn't know
<cadefy_> so anyone?
<mad_max02> mavi-, coz its ntfs formated
<Fougner> mad_max02, you've got a 200GB warezdepository on a NTFS, with no Win on it?
<archman> smm58: i installed mono, gonna try a little
<mavi-> just mount the NTFS partition and use it?
<mavi-> or are you going to run the system from it?
<Fougner> and you want to make some space on it and install linux on it?
<mad_max02> Fougner, its not wares but ok and yeah I deleted damndows some weeks ago.
<smm58> archman: good luck!
<mavi-> archman: archman there is a GUI forrrr developing stuff named MonoDevelop
<mavi-> err, mey keyboard has adhd i think'
<archman> mavi: i installed exacty MonoDevelop over add/remove
<mad_max02> and I cant transfer that data nowhere coz all of my 2TB diskspace is full :D
<Fougner> mad_max02, I was just kidding.. you've got some sort of data on it anyway, that's the point
<mavi-> archman: ah =)
<Estesark> Hi - I've just recently installed Ubuntu and started using Rhythmbox. Does anyone know why my multimedia keys don't work with it, when they do work with other audio players?
<arnath01> hi, how can i do a quick check of my harddisk (bad sectors and what not) from the livecd?
<archman> yeah, has a solution window just like c#, hehe
<mavi-> c# is the language, you mean visual studio i think =)
<W8TAH> when i issue the following command on my 6.06LTS server -- chgrp -R `LOCALDOMAIN\domain_users'  /data   the server responds > any idea why?
<archman> mavi: yes
<archman> =)
<Pici> W8TAH: Because you arent using the correct quotation marks.  Use 'LOCALDOMAIN\domain_users' not ` and '
<cadefy_> why did skype download the .deb file when i chose ubuntu
<bartzitz> hello, i'm having a problem with wine, wine notepad displays gray background, no menu, no scrollpanes, nothing.
<cadefy_> will it work?
<mavi-> cadefy_: .deb is ubuntus package-names
<mavi-> cadefy_: its like a .msi
<cadefy_> ahh
<cadefy_> thanks
<cadefy_> so i just have to double click it?
<archman> i got another question, i still have audacious in my apps list, though i uninstalled it. Is something wrong?
<Indiadev_Techie> cadefy_: yes...
<genii> arnath01: fsck.<FSTYPE> /dev/devicename       eg: fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1         or          fsck.vfat /dev/sdb5        or so on etc
<smm58> so nobody's heard of a good chat client that does video chat through jabber?
<cadefy_> ahh the firefox downloader stuffed up
<bartzitz> hello, i'm having a problem with wine, wine notepad displays gray background, no menu, no scrollpanes, nothing.
<cadefy_> Reminder, you can't pause downloads using firefox
<Fougner> wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<Fougner> wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<Fougner> why?
<cadefy_> corrupt files
<arnath01> genii: ah k thanks :)
<gangadjinn> is there a way to recive webcams using pidgin
<gangadjinn> ??
<genii> arnath01: np
<cadefy_> can i wget skype at all?
<cadefy_> if i know the url?
<archman> Reminder: gwget it the tool
<cadefy_> gwget?
<arnath01> genii: do you know if it supports ntfs?
<Indiadev_Techie> gangadjinn: no... pidgin does not support audio - vedio...
<archman> cafedy: for resuming
<genii> arnath01: For that i think you need the ntfs tools package
<arnath01> genii: ok :)
<gangadjinn> Indiadev_Techie, anything I could use to view it?
<Auraith1> what r those Vshaped spring loaded things for building hand muscles called?
<ledge> hi
<mortualdead> Y veut pas accepter mon password...
<daedra> Pic: #tor or the official channel are so privvy about private networks that I don't believe they exist
<cadefy_> !gwget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ledge> So many ppl, whats the deal here?
<cadefy_> :/
<Marfi> i just tried firefox beta 3.........WOW!
<genii> arnath01: package name is ntfsprogs.
<Marfi> watcha need, ledge?
<Indiadev_Techie> gangadjinn: i dont know...but u can give DigsBy a Try >>> www.digsby.com
<arnath01> genii: ah thanks :)
<smm58> Marfi, any big improvements?
<ledge> Marfi - i guess i just stumbled in here... whats it all about?
<soundray> !info gwget | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 230 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Marfi> smm58, yes, definately
<Marfi> ledge, support for ubuntu OS
<soundray> !ubuntu | ledge
<ubotu> ledge: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Marfi> smm58, 1 word...fast
<smm58> Marfi, do you know where i can get the source?
<daedra> Pici: #tor or the official channel are so privvy about private networks that I don't believe they exist
<cadefy_> ive sudo apt-get install gwget
<cadefy_> but
<cadefy_> it gives me an error when i gwget http://something.com
<Pici> daedra: *shrug* I know next to nothing about tor
<Marfi> smm58, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/14/install-firefox-3-beta-3-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<cadefy_> (gwget:7144): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed
<ledge> soundray ubotu i just installed ubuntu 5.10 :D
<brobostigon> daedra: what do you mean"privvy"??
<cadefy_> (gwget:7144): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed
<cadefy_> sorry for the paste
<soundray> !enter | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<psykidellic> Hi. Can I do these three steps: http://pastebin.ca/919143 in one command. I want to get the output in my PHP script so that I can show the content. Something like: $data = exec("......") in PHP
<bartzitz> any wine users? i'm having problem with wine 0.9.55 on gutsy
<archman> when i click on system->preferencies->main menu i don't get any window opened. Why?
<smm58> Marfi, are you using 64-bit?
<ledge> marfi - so you guys just hang out in here and help ppl out?
<bod_> bart__, #winehq   will prob help
<soundray> ledge: any particular reason why you're using such an ancient version?
<Marfi> smm58, nope
<Pici> cadefy_: gwget is a gui program. why not try running it without any arguments?
<Marfi> ledge, yup
<daedra> brobostigon: clandestine, secretive, ensconcing
<bod_> bartzitz,  #winehq   will prob help
<cadefy_> what arguments
<ledge> soundray - i found it in someones attic actually xD
<brobostigon> daedra: ok, thanks
<cadefy_> is wget http://url.com good enough?
<Marfi> cadefy_, you will have to wget the name of the file. ie, wget http://website.com/file.tar
<ledge> soundray - i ordered 7.1, apparently the CD takes a few weeks to get here, i wanted to get ubuntu before then.....
<psykidellic> cadefy_, That will download the whole site recursively
<cadefy_> oh
<daedra> psykidellic: no it wont!
<soundray> ledge: oh, attic -- didn't know they had those back then -- I thought you'd found it in some sarcophagus
<Marfi> ledge, you can always download it from the ubuntu website. =)
<daedra> it will download index.html/php
<cadefy_> well i did gwget http://skype.com/linux/skype-deb_etc.deb
<cadefy_> and it opened up in gui and worked ok but got an error in terminal
<cadefy_> so i think its working fine
<soundray> cadefy_: don't do this please
<psykidellic> daedra, is it. I always thought if you give a directory it will download the whole thing.
<soundray> cadefy_: enable the medibuntu repository and install skype from there
<psykidellic> cadefy_, you probably want to try once then.... :)
<daedra> i think that is wget -r
<bod_> psykidellic, that would be like ftp'ing the whole site to your comp?
<daedra> it's idiot proof to some degree
<cadefy_> soundray: i've done the repository
<cadefy_> where do i install skype from there at?
<chheena> hallo habe ein problem wollte mir Viedeos im inet anschauen aba das geht irgenwie net
<psykidellic> bod_, yes.
<psykidellic> bod_, but I think wget is much faster and optimized.
<soundray> cadefy_: 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<Marfi> cadefy_, then just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<cadefy_> pj tjamls
<cadefy_> oh thanks*
<soundray> !de | chheena
<ubotu> chheena: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bod_> psykidellic, fair play ;~)
<smm58> Marfi, are you running gutsy?
<Marfi> smm58, yup
<cadefy_> thanks guys :)
<soundray> !software > cadefy_, this factoid should be helpful, too (private message)
<smm58> Marfi, did you know you can apt-get firefox-3.0?
<psykidellic> Anyway, can I combine these 3 steps into one? http://pastebin.ca/919143
<cadefy_> thank you soundray
<Marfi> smm58, i know now. =) *hopps off to run it*
<Fougner> !software > Fougner
<bod_> psykidellic, yes,. using either && or ;  to link the commands
<bardyr> psykidellic, zless?
<brobostigon> smm58: however that one is still an old alpha version of firefox 3
<soundray> psykidellic: you could use gzip instead of zip. Then you can read the file with zcat file.txt.gz
<archman> what does this means:  Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<archman> it says it's broken...
<Marfi> anyone know of a program that will switch desktop backgrounds after X minutes?
<psykidellic> bardyr, soundray never heard zcat or zless
<psykidellic> let me man it :)
<soundray> archman: are you on hardy?
<archman> soundtray: gutsy
<bod_> Marfi, wallpaper tray,.,.its in repo's i think
<fliegenderfrosch> Marfi: desktop drapes
<Marfi> i'll check em both: thanks yall
<soundray> archman: can you do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<archman> soundray: ok, just a sec
<arnath01> what is to jabber that xchat is to irc? :)
<bardyr> pidgin
<psykidellic> soundray, awesome :)
<erat123> i set up an ubuntu file server and i have windows clients... i need some virus software.  i've heard clamAV is good, but i also see avg is available.... any recommendations?
<psykidellic> soundray, I have zip (cant use gzip)
<psykidellic> but apparantly: zcat somefile.zip works :)
<utkan0s> anyone savvy with running one digital and one analog monitor under X using twinview, specifically running different gamma settings on each monitor?
<smaila_> erat123:avast is greate  2
<soundray> psykidellic: gzip is standard in ubuntu. Usage is different from zip
<psykidellic> soundray, I meant that datafile is not under my control.
<erat123> smaila_, cool.  i'll look that one up too.
<archman> soundray: i pasted it
<soundray> psykidellic: I see
<cadefy_> my amsn just froze
<cadefy_> how can i shut that down
<soundray> archman: give me the URL please
<psykidellic> soundray, but zworks :)
<psykidellic> soundray, probably zcat handles ZIP format too!
<soundray> psykidellic: zlong as it zworks ;)
<fliegenderfrosch> cadefy_: in the console "killall amsn"
<psykidellic> soundray, zworks = zcat
<archman> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57482/
<psykidellic> soundray, hahaha!
<psykidellic> soundray, thanks.........saved lot of time
<soundray> archman: what's the package that's giving you difficulties?
<cadefy_> fliegenderfrosch: is there a way to quickly alt+ctrl+delete or something?
<archman> soundray: firefox-3.0 over apt-get
<soundray> cadefy_: Alt-F2 xkill
<Xintruder> Hi
<BakFlip> hello i've a problem ;/
<Xintruder> When is the new ubuntu coming out?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Xintruder: april 26, i believe
<fliegenderfrosch> cadefy_: you can use xkill or use the system monitor
<cadefy_> soundray: that opens up xkill?
<Daisuke_Laptop> at least, that's the current plan
<neverblue> BakFlip, ask it, keeping it all on one line please
<cadefy_> alt+f2 is run application
<cadefy_> hehe
<BakFlip> my ubuntu doesn't want to install - error text "cannot enable port6. maybe the usb cable is bad?"
<Tomarrow> Im trying to run make install on a program but it says "linux kernel source not found." what should I do ?
<anaxagorus> why doesn't this work: sudo cp ~/fitwit_site/public/images/ ./public/images/ -- i get cp: omitting directory `/home/tbbooher/fitwit_site/public/images
<kuchenhure> jesis at the questions
<soundray> archman: which repository are you getting this from
<soundray> ?
<neverblue> BakFlip, how are you installing Ubuntu ?
<kuchenhure> Tomarrow: make sure you have the latest kernel and it's in the right spot your program is looking for it
<Runithard> Mouse question -- How do you decrease the rate of scroll on a mouse wheel (center button)
<hobbzilla> Poll: Do you use your own iptables firewall or a packaged one? (i.e. shorewall, etc.)
<BakFlip> normal... i am unplug devices form usb ports and i start to install ubuntu with click on "install ubuntu" - the really problem is that i have only 4 usb ports on the motherboard
<soundray> hobbzilla: this channel is for support -- not for polls. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ledge_> soundray - you still there?
<ledge_> soundray, you still there?
<tzd> do I need to reboot the computer if i want to load a module to the kernel?
<kuchenhure> it shouldn't matter about the USB ports
<soundray> ledge: pong
<archman> soundray: just a sec, lazy i am
<ledge_> pong?
<thedman> I need some help with Evolution and connecting to exchange server
<thedman> I think it all works, but I cannot drag and drop email to different folders
<reya276> oh boy, how can I remove all of the KDE apps, I installed the Kubuntu-desktop and KDE to try it out and it installed all of it's applications
<OldPink> In OpenOffice Impress (Presentation) how can I get a word count up?
<drobvice> anyone have a dell m1330?
<soundray> ledge_: yes, I'm still here
<archman> soundray: not sure, i have this in /etc/apt/sources.list:
<archman> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free deb http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<OldPink> In OpenOffice Impress (Presentation) how can I get a word count up? Been working on this on Windows at work which tells you exactly, and need to know, need 3,000 words. Anyone?
<BakFlip> this problem is with kernel because many of distributions don't run at my computer - for example: fedora, mandriva 2008, ubuntu, debian
<kuchenhure> google is thy bestest friend.
<ledge_> soundray - you remeber i said i was ordering a ubuntu CD? well i'll only need to use it once, is there like a redistribution thing set up?
<erat123> i installed clamAV on ubuntu... i noticed i can run clamscan.  does it automatically monitor the system too? or do i have to run daily checks?
<ledge_> soundray - that you know of.....
<yowshi> i know this is off topic but anyone here have experience with hamachi? i cant find a hamachi specific chan
<thedman^> Does Evolution not support drag and drop when connected using the Exchange connector
<soundray> ledge_: I don't know of anything like that
<ledge_> hmmm........
<burkmat> Shell scripting: If [ String1 isin String2 ] <- How would I achieve this? Google is being mean to me.
<OldPink> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<netzmeister> hello
<archman> soundray: any clues?
<netzmeister> i have exactly that problem
<netzmeister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/22220/comments/26
<yowshi> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<netzmeister> are there any chances to get my server work..
<ledge_> OldPink, the only thing i can think of would be to like, copy your text into another aplication
<l_vagnozzi> just installed apache someone help me with configuration?
<OldPink> ledge_: 60 slides. That's some copying
<ledge_> OldPink, lol! yeah..... idk :S
<soundray> archman: when you run 'sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-0', does it update you to 1.18.3? (You may have to sudo apt-get update first)
<dooglus> burkmat: if [[ abcdef == *bcd* ]]; then echo bcd is in abcdef; else echo nope; fi
<acxty> may someone help me. I want to uninstall the graphic interface
<acxty> apt-get install xorg gnome
<burkmat> dooglus, Excellent, thank you. So used to OS-specific implementations of "isin" that I didn't even try the obvious. :P
<ledge_> OldPink i'm a total newbie so i guess i have an excuse... lol.... thats what i'd have done though...... coppy and paste into text editor
<acxty> is that all I need to do?
<OldPink> ledge_: I asked in #users.openoffice.org - but it's dead in there
<spmccann> ledge
<spmccann> http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/features/2.0/index.html
<dooglus> burkmat: "man bash" told me
<spmccann> explains the word count
<l_vagnozzi> i know i had to change something in /etc/apache2/sites-available.conf... someone know wath i had to configure?
<ledge_> thanks spmccann
<burkmat> dooglus, Huh. Didn't know there was an if part in there, sorry for bothering. :)
<spmccann> np ledge happy counting :)
<ledge_> spmccann :)
<ledge_> OldPink did you get that?
<acxty> what I want to do is to change gnome to xfce
<dooglus> burkmat: you don't have to use 'if'.  this does just the same:  [[ abcdef == *bcd* ]] && echo bcd is in abcdef || echo nope
<dooglus> burkmat: it's the [[ section you want to look at
<ledge_> OldPink - http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/features/2.0/index.html courtesy of spmccan
<archman> soundray: i doesn't upgrade it automatically
<OldPink> ledge_, spmccann:  In the past it was only 	 possible to find document statistics under "File - Properties ...". It also was  impossible to count the number of words in a selection. OpenOffice.org 2.0 eliminates this restriction. Now a new word count dialog can be found in the "Tools" menu. - Only in the writing application. I'm talking about IMPRESS. Powerpoint file.
<archman> soundray: seems like i have 1.18.2 version (read it from synaptics)
<soundray> OldPink: if you switch to View-Outline, you can copy your entire text and paste it into a new Writer document. Then you can do File-Properties-Statistics or whatever.
<ledge_> OldPink, then coppy the text. if its impossible to cound it in Impress then there arent many other options....
<Moduliz0r> anyone had any success with Halo Dedicated Server under Wine (with no X server)?
<soundray> archman: when you run 'sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-0', does it update you to 1.18.3? (You may have to sudo apt-get update first)
<archman> soundray: seems like i have 1.18.2 version (read it from synaptics), it does not update
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me with a good download desktop app? I use flashget on windows, it's great, i can put username/password into the downloads properties and it will login to the newsgroup handy, anything can be done with ubuntu?
<ledge_> can anyone tell me how to install codecs for Totem?
<ledge_> and how to play youtube vids
<soundray> archman: have you actually tried what I asked you to?
<soundray> !flash | ledge_
<ubotu> ledge_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gombotz> Hello, is there anyone that know's how to deal with freebob audio firewire library ?
<OldPink> soundray: OldPink: "if you switch to View-Outline" - Just copies slide 1
<archman> soundray: yes, it doesn't update
<NET||abuse> And i don't want to use wget, way too much effort from a user point of view! i can pass user/pass into wget sure, svae the cookie and use it etc... but really i would like a nice application that does it well. The builtin firefox downloader has issues with resuming from the newsgroups it seems also, it's never manage to do so for me.
<archman> soundray: in synaptics it says 1.18.2 is the latest version
<soundray> OldPink: do a Ctrl-A -- then it marks the entire file
<NET||abuse> gwget doesn't have any way to pass username/pass into the downloads either which is a bit of an annoying featureset shortcoming
<soundray> archman: look at this factoid:
<OldPink> soundray: Seriously, I know how to select all, give me some credit.
<soundray> !info libpango1.0-0
<ubotu> libpango1.0-0 (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 286 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ledge_> cheers soundray
<OldPink> soundray: A lot of text is in text boxes. They don't show in outline view
<ArthurArchnix> I'm going to have three OS's on my system, Arch, Gutsy and Hardy. I'm pretty sure I can point them all to the same /tmp partition without worry, but what about /boot? When I install arch, if I say /sda3 is boot, won't it just overwrite everything it finds in there?
<soundray> OldPink: in that case, I would try exporting the file to file.pdf, then in a terminal run 'pdftotext file.pdf ; wc file.txt'
<OldPink> soundray: Twom minutes
<Falgor> hi, I installed win2k next to ubuntu, and obviously lost grub. There was a command to bring it back, right?
<soundray> ArthurArchnix: my gut feeling is that you shouldn't share a /boot partition between major versions. What would the benefit be, anyway?
<soundray> !grub | Falgor
<ubotu> Falgor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tzd> does anyone know if a reboot is needed when you load a module to the kernel please?
<ArthurArchnix> I can't think of one... save space maybe? But they really only ned about 75MBs each... simplicity? I don't know. I'm planning the partitions now. Gonna install some tonight.
<ArthurArchnix> soundray^
<NET||abuse> tzd, not always, but if it doesn't seem to have taken affect then maybe :)
<NET||abuse> tzd, what module?
<ArthurArchnix> soundray: Plus, if i'm installing hardy that's probably not a good idea no matter what. Ok... but /tmp is fine, right?
<soundray> ArthurArchnix: simplicity would be to have boot in each system's root partition. I wouldn't worry about sharing /tmp. You can share swap, too, unless you want to hibernate.
<OldPink> soundray:   32 1519 8624 Steve Williams.txt
<OldPink> soundray: Which one is it? 32? 1519? 8624? 321,598,624?
<tzd> NET||abuse: none in particular. Just wondering since I had an exam question about it. I had three options when it was necessary to reboot a linux computer: 1: after a web server installation 2: after loading a module into kernel 3: after installing a new kernel
<soundray> OldPink: lines, words, characters. 'man wc' will tell you more
<narayan> Hello all
<NET||abuse> tzd, well in my book, only the last one
<soundray> OldPink: looks like half your work is done ;)
<ArthurArchnix> soundray: Thanks for being my sounding board. harhar. :(
<NET||abuse> tzd, but then i've not done an exam,,,, yet.. must get around to doing one
<KaiForce> no reboot for module load
<tzd> NET||abuse: i was hoping you'd say the second one as well :)
<tzd> NET||abuse: according to my teacher it's the last one just like you've said so i guess that's it
<NET||abuse> tzd, well, i loaded my wifi driver modules without a reboot.. so i dunno
<narayan> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, but in the GRUB, I see two instances
<mad_max02> anyone here playing games like metal slug and street fighter 3 or something on ubuntu ?
<soundray> OldPink: it's worth doing a quick check with 'less Steve\ Williams.txt' to see whether the textbox text went into that file.
<NET||abuse> tzd, ahh, :) you doing in Uni? undergrad compsci?
<archman> soundray: when i applied libpango1.0-0_1.18.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb it asked me to apt-get install -f
<tzd> NET||abuse: yeah I'm most likely wrong. Took a serious guess :) Yeah, a beginners course in Linux
<NET||abuse> narayan, it's probably the different kernel modes, one is in a sorta "safe mode" type setup, so they give you 2 options
<archman> then i got a message to remove 11 packs. should i continue?
<NET||abuse> archman, emmm, dunno
<NET||abuse> archman, more details needed? under what circumstances?
<soundray> archman: no. Does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' report that your system is up to date?
<Marfi> archman, what are you installing?
<narayan> NET||abuse, yeah, one had this recovery. Apart from the two, theres another
<Falgor> soundray there's "QuickStart", "Overwriting the Windows Bootloader", "Preserving Windows bootloader", "From Inside Ubuntu"... etc. I should be fine with the "Quickstart", right?
<danand> archman - have you updated recently? ie sudo apt-get update?
<soundray> Falgor: probably
<narayan> Also, I had trouble installing it earlier
<archman> danand: yes
<archman> Marfi: firefox 3
<Falgor> soundray ok, I'll try
<Falgor> thanks
<Marfi> archman, just sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0, and that should be it
<danand> archman - did you run an apt-get upgrade after?
<archman> danand: yes
<soundray> archman: 'sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade' (don't omit the dist-)
<Marfi> archman, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<danand> archman - k
<Falgor> soundray should the ubuntu install cd work as the livecd/desktop? (I have only the install cd)
<osfameron> can I get deskbar-applet to open some apps with sudo? Like synaptic for example?
<soundray> Falgor: the regular install CD does.
<archman> soundray: it says: the following packs have unmet dependencies: libpango debug and devel
<Falgor> soundray k
<soundray> archman: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<osfameron> aha!  I can, but the interface is amazingly stupid and just shows 2x "open synaptic" options, without distinguishing them.
<soundray> osfameron: I don't know what you're trying to do, but if you're starting synaptic, you should use gksudo (not sudo)
<archman> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57489/
<WorkingOnWis1> is there a linux replacement for vEmotion that anyone knows of?
<prasanna> this is weird, after doing an update just not i lost the ability to go wireless
<prasanna> i can only connect to the net through wired
<eljak> prasanna, try using wlassistant
<arnath01> does anyone know any good jabber servers? i'm having some trouble tracking one down
<osfameron> soundray: yeah.  It looks like one of the deskbar options does indeed do that though.  (I remember I could never get katapult to play nice with gksudo on a previous install)
<eljak> with it i can connect to wireless, parallel to my wired connection
<soundray> archman: you're getting your packages from the hr mirror. Maybe it's not up to date. I would set another mirror and rerun 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<brobostigon> arnath01: mydebian.de
<narayan> NET||abuse, I did a guided install by the way
<prasanna> wats that eljak?
<prasanna> i'm pretty new to all this, so sorry if that was a dumb question
<NET||abuse> narayan, umm, shouldn't be any different
<eljak> prasanna, a wireless connection manager
<prasanna> see, i dont even have that option anymore, i only see 'wired' and 'modem'
<archman> soundray: and it will solve my broken dependencies?
<NET||abuse> narayan, basically you will collect grub entries as you update the kernel, the newest entries will be placed at the top so it automatically boots into the appropriate, up to date kernel version.
<eljak> prasanna, sudo apt-get install wlassitant and i guess to work fine you should run it with sudo
<prasanna>  Couldn't find package wlassitant
<soundray> archman: yes/no/maybe. It should make the libpango version available that firefox needs. Everything should then fall into place if you 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<cadefy_> how can I change my mouse speed
<narayan> NET||abuse, Ty glad to hear that. However, is there a way to clear the 'n' many partitions I created during the earlier un-succesful tries?
<cadefy_> found it dw
<caleb_yau> hello, i'm dual booting linux and it seems like my c windows drive has disappeared for no reason.
<NET||abuse> narayan, so having 2 is just the start, as the kernel cycles through rev's , you'll build up a healthily hefty list of kernel versions
<NET||abuse> narayan, I usually prune them after about 5 entries
<NET||abuse> cadefy_, sys... ok
<soundray> cadefy_: oh no, not you again
<soundray> cadefy_: just kidding ;)
<eljak> prasanna, sorry forgot an "s" it is wlassistant
<caleb_yau> Its usually stored in /media/sda1/ the folder is there but its completely empty
<cadefy_> soundray: :(
<cadefy_> im ubuntnew
<cadefy_> :p
<brobostigon> !mount | caleb_yau
<ubotu> caleb_yau: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<{H3LL}> Hi evryone !!! :)
<soundray> cadefy_: soon you'll be ubuntold
<prasanna> k
<cadefy_> lol
<cadefy_> ubuntking
<narayan> NET||Abuse, so the one which does not show the kernel version is the actual thing
<NET||abuse> narayan, google around for ubuntu clean up kernel entries
<prasanna> k thanks, its downloadin it now
<NET||abuse> narayan, em, i think so,, been a while since i paid attention to it :)
<prasanna> after its downloaded, anything else i need to do?
<prasanna> basically configure it?
<narayan> NET||abuse, ok, is there any other newbie guide that I should read before troubling you all?
<NET||abuse> narayan, always search the ubuntu wiki wiki.ubuntu.com
<prasanna> just weird, i mean i do an update, and after reboot wifi has been removed. is that a common occurrence?
<ledge> hey i just deleted firefox, can anyone tell me how to re-install it in terminal?
<Tooommi> I've added some of my windows partitions to fstab but when I boot up it looks like my drives are switched. sdb becomes sda and vice versa? Any tips?
<narayan> NET||abuse, Thank you so much :)
<RoAkSoAx> ledge: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Cpudan80> ledge: sudo apt-get install firefox
<soundray> ledge: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<eljak> prasanna, as i said maybe you will need to run it with sudo, and it should work fine other than that, check that you have your wireless card "on"
<ledge> soundray RoAkSoAx Cpudan80 - it asks me for the install CD which i gave back allready...
<Cpudan80> hrm....
<prasanna> ya its downloading right nw, did need sudo. thanks again
<takereasy> disconnect
<Cpudan80> It shouldnt
<RoAkSoAx> ledge: do a: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoAkSoAx> and paste the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the link
<soundray> ledge: is it 5.10 still?
<ledge> RoAkSoAx cheers
<cadefy_> soundray: what have you got for 'ubuntking' eh
<ledge> soundray: yeah
<prasanna> eljak, its been downloaded and installed, what should i do now? reboot for things to take effect?
<smeuuh> hey, anyone else has a problem with restricted-modules on hardy ? i can't install it for some reason since i last updated
<{H3LL}> what will be the next version of ubuntu ???
<soundray> ledge: it's not supported any more. I don't think you'll be able to fix that.
<brobostigon> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<eljak> try sudo wlassistant in the terminal and see if you get a list of wireless networks
<bullgard4> Where can I find the document http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.22.14/drivers/acpi/Kconfig also in the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel documentation?
<smeuuh> oops, sorry, going to #ubuntu+1 now
<ledge> soundray: lol ok
<ledge> hahaha
<bitterbug> moo
<archman> soundray: reentered repositories, see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57490/
<ledge> damn
<NET||abuse> Anyone recomend a good, multi stream, http/ftp file downloader, with newsgroup login support and good resume features?
<ledge> xD
<neoalex> hi guys, how can I tell on which tty a usb touch screen connects
<battlesquid> i need apache2 to start by itself on startup. there's a script /etc/init.d/apache2 than can be called with start, and that works. but i don't know how to link to a command with parameter. do i need to make a wrapper script, ie: /etc/init.d/apache2 start  then ln -s thatscript ?
<brobostigon> neoalex: try dmesg??
<sai> hi
<NET||abuse> battlesquid, did you install from the repo?
<mavric> how do i change compiz-fusion settings?
<battlesquid> NET||abuse, yes default (feisty)
<neoalex> brobostigon: I did but it says connected as /class/input/input3
<RoAkSoAx> battlesquid: when you install apache through apt-get or aptitude or synaptic, it starts on startup by default
<NET||abuse> battlesquid, once the deb is installed then it's started and will start on boot
<battlesquid> RoAkSoAx, not true in my case
<archman> mavric, compizconfig-settings manager
<NET||abuse> battlesquid, the default install will make everything just go fo ryou!
<battlesquid> NET||abuse, i'm afraid that's not the case
<soundray> archman: you don't actually need libpango1.0-0-dev or libpango1.0-0-dbg, unless you're developing with those libraries. I suggest you 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libpango1.0-0-dev libpango1.0-0-dbg' and try 'sudo apt-get -f install' once more)
<LadyNikon> hey whats the problem that recovers boot partitions once you if you install linux
<NET||abuse> battlesquid, did you fiddle the apache.conf or httpd.conf or vhosts or something?
<mavric> archman: where is it?
<neoalex> brobostigon: and that folder doesn't exist: /class
<brobostigon> neoalex: no idea. sorry
<Tooommi> I've added some of my windows partitions to fstab but when I boot up it looks like my drives are switched. sdb becomes sda and vice versa? Any tips?
<battlesquid> NET||abuse, good question. yes, i did touch httpd.conf
<tritium> battlesquid: the init script you see in /etc/init.d/ is what starts it at boot.
<neoalex> k, anyone?
<eljak> battlesquid, the fastest way i guess is go to system settings --> system services where you will find apache2 listed and where you can enable to start at boot
<archman> soundray: it says:  Couldn't find package libpango1.0-0-dev
<NET||abuse> battlesquid, do apache2ctrl -S
<soundray> archman: sorry, my mistake. Trying again:
<NET||abuse> battlesquid, if there's any interestin output let me know/
<battlesquid> eljak, thanks i'll try that if i fail
<soundray> archman: you don't actually need libpango1.0-0-dev or libpango1.0-0-dbg, unless you're developing with those libraries. I suggest you 'sudo apt-get --purge remove libpango1.0-dev libpango1.0-0-dbg' and try 'sudo apt-get -f install' once more)
<archman> mavric: compizconfig settings manager,    google it
<battlesquid> NET||abuse, as far as i can tell, nothing interesting.
<gigabytes> hello everybody
<soundray> !hi
<gigabytes> I've a question about the synaptics touchpad drivers on X11
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zup1> hi. people, please, tell me, what exists system manage project on Ubuntu, such as MS Project on Windows
<gigabytes> I see that I can configure them
<storm-zen> Are backports a fairly safe update?  If not, how does one know that they need to downgrade, and is downgrade as easy as uninstalling the backport and reinstalling the released version?
<soundray> !enter | gigabytes
<ubotu> gigabytes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4> Where can I find the document http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.22.14/drivers/acpi/Kconfig also in the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel documentation?
<archman> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57491/
<Jackson2> Hi, I'm trying to get my external USB hard drive to work in the latest version of Ubuntu, being booted from the CD. Anybody have suggestions on how to get the system to recognize it?
<danand> zup1 - there is a package called planner...supposed to be a project management tool. not sure how good it is though ...
<gigabytes> to emulate third mouse button using 3 fingers taps. So I'm asking: Can I also use the three fingers detection when I move the three fingers?
<zup1> danand, planner is not very good :(
<soundray> archman: I guess you will have to say yes to apt-get -f install removing those packages, and reinstall them (probably installing firefox-3.0 will pull them in as dependencies anyway)
<tritium> bullgard4: the linux-doc package always depends on the latest linux kernel documentation package.  Install it if that's what you want.
<danand> zup1 - oh... :(
<gigabytes> so can I have three different moving events from the touchpad when I move one finger, two fingers or three fingers?
<soundray> gigabytes: not sure -- have you tried?
<JosiahW> is there a way to convert an external hard drive from ntfs to fat32 without moving the data off of the hard drive?
<gigabytes> soundray: not yet I can't find enough docs about
<soundray> gigabytes: normally the synaptics  driver emulates mouse wheel action via a special edge area
<bullgard4> tritium: You seem to speak in very general terms although I have put a specific question. I have asked about the 2.6.22-14 kernel. The 2.6.22-14 is the current Gutsy Ubuntu kernel. So what is the essence of your statement?
<gigabytes> soundray: I don't talk about scroling but the mouse pointer moving
<hopeless> does anyone know how do create a trash directory on a separate partition?
<dookdook> after i upgraded to gutsy, i notice every time i log in a trackerd process is running that is constantly hitting the hard drive.  i have to kill (-9) it every time, just to get things back to normal.  is this normal?  should i let it run?
<soundray> JosiahW: I don't think so, but this is not the best channel to ask -- try ##windows
<soundray> gigabytes: you mean moving the pointer while holding the (emulated) middle mouse button?
<chetnick> can i run wireless and wired at the same time on ubuntu?
<archman> soundray: how can i backup my system so if i mess up something i can roll back everything?
<cadefy_> in ubuntu how do i switch between windows using my keyboard (windows as in desktops)
<budgester>  
<gigabytes> soundray: no, I mean, instead of emulate the mouse buttons, I want my application to know if the user is moving the pointer using one, two or three fingers
<gigabytes> soundray: is it possible?
<cadefy_> soundray: you know my answer :)
<danand> dookdook - do you mean the find program?
<JosiahW> soundray: I wanted to do it through linux... dont trust windows with that kind of thing.
<storm-zen> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<soundray> gigabytes: I haven't come across this yet, but I would think that the hardware and driver are capable in principle of providing that kind of information.
<sirius-black> hey
<archman>  how can i backup my system so if i mess up something i can roll back everything?
<soundray> archman: uninstalling and reinstalling a few packages like that is not going to mess it up.
<dookdook> danand, is that what trackerd is used for?  to index find?
<sirius-black> does anyone know a programming language where you can draw pixel-by-pixel?
<brobostigon> !backup | archman
<ubotu> archman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gigabytes> soundray: and further I'd be happy If I could know the coordinates of the fingers at any given time
<davidrichards> i don't sirius, nothing that's just geared toward pixels
<soundray> gigabytes: if I had that sort of problem, I think I'd look in the source code of the synaptics driver...
<battlesquid> NET||abuse, the services thingy shows that "web server (apache2) is in fact enabled on startup. so i think it just fails to load properly, wish i knew why... tritium said that /etc/init.d/script is called at startup by ubuntu. i tried running that script as me and using sudo (i am a sudoer). no output in either case. the script looks ok to me at glance.
<sjuerges> hello. im having a problem with ubuntu hardy: using nvidia restricted drivers, i cant switch to a VT ... screen goes blank and does werid color things ... CTRL+ALT+F7 brings me back to X, at least that works. Same problem with powersave ... anybody got any ideas ?
<archman> soundray: can i pastebin you the output so that you can see is there anything crucial for removal?
<soundray> JosiahW: there is no reason to trust Linux more than Windows when it comes to closed, poorly documented filesystems like NTFS...
<sirius-black> well, it doesnt have to be like that, but like on my calculator(which runs on assembly and basic) i can use the pxl_on(coordinates) command to turn a pixel on, and i was wondering whether there is a programming language in ubuntu that can do thet
<sirius-black> that*
<cadefy_> in ubuntu how do i switch between windows using my keyboard (windows as in desktops)?
<chetnick> alt tab
<tritium> cadefy_: Ctrl-Alt-Right Arrow to move to the right
<gigabytes> soundray: good idea
<davidrichards> I've just inherited a server that was built from a cd.  I need to install build-essential to have the developer tools available to me, but it's asking that I insert the cd into the server (two states away from me at the moment).  Does anyone know how to download the files locally and tell ubuntu to look locally for these?
<tritium> cadefy_: and so on
<sjuerges> cadefy_: alt+tab .. .same as under windows
<tritium> cadefy_: you mean desktops, not windows, correct?
<_mug> hey
<soundray> archman: no, unless it's changed from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57490/ -- the things it wants to remove there you can confidently remove and reinstall.
<JosiahW> soundray: lol okay
<JosiahW> soundray: thank you
<cadefy_> desktops
<archman> soundray: thanks
<cadefy_> like down bottom right has 2 screens i click inbetween
<cadefy_> i can drag a program across
<cadefy_> but i want to switch between the 2 with my keyboard
<brobostigon> ctrl+alt+ left/right arrow
<tritium> as I said
<cadefy_> thank you :)
<cadefy_> i was ctrl+left
<sirius-black> does anyone know a programming language where you can draw pixel-by-pixel?(like with the pxl_on and pxl_off commands on my TI-84 calculator)
<battlesquid> !enter | cadefy_
<ubotu> cadefy_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cadefy_> alt+left
<chetnick> davidrichards: i beleive you need to change it in source list
<Khisanth> you can change the shortcuts if you want to
<sirius-black> does anyone know a programming language where you can draw pixel-by-pixel?(like with the pxl_on and pxl_off commands on my TI-84 calculator)
<tritium> cadefy_: default is Ctrl-Alt-L (or R) arrow key
<danand> dookdook - just looked up man trackerd - no don't think its anything to do with find... have you tried looking in ~/.config/autostart to see if it gets started from there?
<soundray> !repeat | sirius-black
<ubotu> sirius-black: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Buff> is it possible to tell apt-get to use libssl0.9.8 instead of .7 when a package (vmware-server) wants .7?
<chetnick> can i run wireless and wired at the same time on ubuntu?
<Trae> stupid question alert.  How do I ssh to a machine that's set the port to be something like 2020 to ssh to?
<Trae> ssh user@host:port ?
<cadefy_> thank you tritium, is there a way i can change that to LAlt+Shit left ?
<battlesquid> sirius-black, that is not related to programming language. it is library related. most "real" programming languages have libs that support pixel rendering
<piju> Trae; ssh user@host -p 2020
<sirius-black> ahh
<davidrichards> thanks chetnick.  in the source list...sounds like /etc/apt/sources.list?
<yasuo> man ssh :P
<sirius-black> okay,
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having problems with changing the screen resolution
<battlesquid> sirius-black, i recommend you read up on sdl - http://www.libsdl.org/
<_mug> can someone suggest a really good and _stable_  ftpclient (gui)? kftpgrabber, kasablanca and gftp dont really fit my needs. either to unstable or the handling sucks.. or both. id like to have an exact flashfxp-clone :P
<cadefy_> tritium, is there a way i can change that to LAlt+Shit left ?
<Pici> cadefy_: Please watch your spelling there.
<dookdook> danand, yeah thanks.  i don't see anyting in autostart, but i do see a tracker directory in the .config dir...at any rate it looks like some shell option or some such and not an ubuntu'ism.  thanks
<thedman^> I'm using Evolution with exchange and all of sudden I can't drag email to different folders, I can still right click and move it to a folder but not drag and drop, anybody have any ideas how to fix this.
<jworkman01> Can someone explain why I have no border around my windows? I upgraded to Ubuntu Studio and since restart have not been able to move my windows or resize them?
<cadefy_> What was incorrect spelling in my question?
<CorruptTerrorist> you spelled shift as sh*t
<soundray> cadefy_: Shi*f*t
<Trae> piju, thank you for taking time to answer me and helping.  I appreciate it very much.
<battlesquid> soundray, is Pici a bot?
<CorruptTerrorist> cadefy_, can you give me a hand?
<Pici> battlesquid: I'm not a bot.
<soundray> cadefy_: people have been kicked for lesser offences :)
<piju> Trae; no problem
<Pici> battlesquid: I just happen to have certain words on hilight.  Strange, second person today to ask if I was a bod.
<battlesquid> Pici, then why did you report on that? That was obviously a typo
<Pici> s/bod/bot/
<danand> dookdook - try a locate trackerd to see where else it is on your system - just run that on mine and it turns up in /etc/xdg/autostart too
<cadefy_> I'm sorry
<soundray> battlesquid: he's definitely very eloquent if he is one ;)
<Pici> battlesquid: Because it was setting off my hilights and he did it twice :)
<battlesquid> Pici, you seem a bit overactive - like a bot would be ;-)
<cadefy_> I just re-read, sorry about that.
<gigabytes> soundray: are the synaptics drivers only an x11 module or is there also a kernel module?
<Pici> cadefy_: No need to be sorry, I knew you werent doing it on purpose :)
<soundray> gigabytes: only X11
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having problems with my resolution...; each time i change it to 1680x1050, the screen gets loads of b+w lines on it
<gigabytes> soundray: there are an incredibly small number of lines in that source
<cadefy_> so is there a way to change ctrl+alt+left(or right) to alt+shift left-right?
<gigabytes> but I don't know the semantics of xf86 apis
<jworkman01> How do I fix the no borders issue I currently have? Even after restart, I am unable to move or resize windows that I open.
<sjuerges> @pici: what is the etiquette on repeating questions ? ok after about 300 lines ?
<danand> dookdook - just found you can switch it off by unchecking the tracker box in System -> preferences -> session !! :)
<soundray> gigabytes: hmm -- it probably links with generic pointer handling code, which could be both in Xorg or in the kernel.
<gigabytes> rgh
<soundray> sjuerges: okay after 10 minutes -- try to rephrase rather than just repeating.
<battlesquid> my /etc/init.d/apache2 script is not printing any output - i think this is why apache2 is not started by itself on startup. how can i fix this?
<Pici> sjuerges: It depends on how busy the channel is, soundray's answer is good too
<sjuerges> @soundray @pici: thanks
<soundray> sjuerges: go on then, now that you've made us curious...
<cadefy_> so is there a way to change ctrl+alt+left(or right) to alt+shift left-right?
<hopeless> hey... does anyone here know anything about mounted ext3 partitions? i'm trying to create a trash folder in my data partition, but sudo mkdir doesn't do anything, even though the mountpoint is nominally owned by root!
<storm-zen> jworkman01: Did anyone answer your question?
<sjuerges> soundray: having a problem with hardy, cant switch to a VT any more, screen goes black first then does weird color things
<soundray> sjuerges: oh, it's a hardy one. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<DRebellion> sjuerges, /join #hardy+1
<jworkman01> storm-zen - No not yet
<DRebellion> sjuerges, /join #ubuntu+1 ;P
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having problems with my resolution...; each time i change it to 1680x1050, the screen gets loads of b+w lines on it
<sjuerges> @soundray @DRebellion thanks ... and lol :D
<storm-zen> jworkman01: Then let me share what I know, though I don't know the solution.  The borders and controls on them fall under the category of "window decorators"... do you have compiz enabled?
<dsluser> does anyone have a SiS gfx card and can reproduce this error? http://84.179.124.157:9090/sis-fontcorruption2.png
<jworkman01> storm-zen - no I do not believe so. I am new and trying to work through all the little stuff...LOL!
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, try this to reconfigure your screen settings         dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<storm-zen> Well, if it were enabled, I was going to tell you that there is a setting that can be turned off with a check box...
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, sudo that aswell
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, no difference, already tried
<Jackson2> Hi, I'm trying to get my external USB hard drive to work in the latest version of Ubuntu, being booted from the CD. Anybody have suggestions on how to get the system to recognize it?
<bod_> storm-zen, perhaps try looking at metacity
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, ot the correct drivers?
<jworkman01> storm-zen - everything seemed to be fine until I rebooted then I wasn't able to move or resize anything
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh... brb
<storm-zen> Otherwise, I'm not sure.  Guess you'll need to google window decorators.  ( I did something that turned mine off when I was searching for something yesterday. )
<bod_> g2g
<storm-zen> I've gtg too.  Good luck on your search, jworkman01.
<jworkman01> storm-zen - ok, I'll see if I can find something
<jworkman01> storm-zen thanks
<roadfish> is there an Ubuntu package that I need to install to get the Python "freeze.py" utility?
<riad> hi, im using ubuntu 7.10, im not able to susbend or resume my laptop
<Jonty> my dpkg/status file keeps getting syntax errors in it. How can I stop that?
<archman> soundray: firefox 3 installed successfully, thanks
<archman> =)
<cadefy_> so is there a way to change ctrl+alt+left(or right) to alt+shift left-right?  ....
<battlesquid> i need to increase the verbosity of the /etc/init.d/apache2 script - the script is looking for $VERBOSE ("yes" or "no") - i tried to run $ export VERBOSE=on; before i called the initscript, but this didn't help (i suspect it belongs to the previous shell). so how can i set $VERBOSE for the shell's script?
<riad> anybody have solution for this
<DRebellion_> battlesquid, put it in ~/.bashrc ?
<battlesquid> DRebellion_, good idea
<JosiahW> is there any way to get netflix to work on ubuntu?
<jworkman01> Just so no one goes through the trouble of trying to figure out my window issue, I fixed it. I had enhanced graphics enabled and for some reason it wasn't working properly so I turned them off. Works fine now
<riad> anyway to solve hibrnating problem
<battlesquid> DRebellion, didn't work :-/
<Fingel> what is not working with netflix?
<DRebellion_> battlesquid, 0_o
<seanpcrowe> i just installed ubuntu server... and am at the command promp... could somehelp me install a fluxbox and setup up my WiFi ??
<JosiahW> Fingel: Watch instantly.... video streaming
<riad> anybody knows how to resolve hibernating ot susbinding problem
<prince_jammys> seanpcrowe: to install fluxbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<seanpcrowe> ok thanks prince_jammys
<riad> hibernating problem...any help for that
<seanpcrowe> prince_jammys, can you tell me how to see if the server has reconised my wifi card and how to connect it to the network?
<AtomicSpark> on ubuntu, why are the rc# folders all in the etc folder, not rc.d like other linux distros? shouldnt there be a standard? :P
<jhonen> hmmm
<LadyNikon> !msoffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msoffice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<DRebellion_> riad, you may wish to describe the symptoms in more detail
<mathew> hello can anybody tell me how to change from gnome to asci?
<seanpcrowe> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DRebellion_> mathew, well, gnome is a desktop enviroment and ascii is a text standard...
<mathew> i want to leave the gui
<battlesquid> mathew, you can use a terminal ;-)
<Fingel> press ctrl+alt+f1
<mathew> DRebellion, i want leave the gui
<Fingel> to get back to the GUI, press ctrl+alt+f7
<Fingel> f1-f6 will be all terminals
<prince_jammys> seanpcrowe: sorry, i don't have any experience with wifi
<mathew> i know the terminal but want to install my graphics, so i want to leave the gui therefore
<DRebellion_> mathew, use a terminal emulator. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<CorruptTerrorist> for some reason i have multiple linux kernels on boot
<riad> i have packardbell Easynote MV, when im trying to shutdown or suspend or hibernate it didnot switch the power off, i have to press the power button long press then it will go off, and it didnot resume
<seanpcrowe> ok prince_jammys np =)
<prince_jammys> !wifi | seanpcrowe
<ubotu> seanpcrowe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frijolie> whats the difference between emacs22(GTK), emacs22(X11), emacs snapshot (client), emacs snapshot (GTK), and emacs snapshot (X11)
<mathew> <DRebellion_>, want to leave the gui for my job and than return by typing startx
<DRebellion_> mathew, ctrl+alt+f1
<Fingel> dude
<Fingel> I told you, ctrl+alt+f1
<dj_baggio> excuse me...how can I completly reinstall sounds settings(alsa, oss etc) in my ubuntu?
<jworkman01> New question : how do I get ubuntu gnome to recognize when I load a disk in my cd rom drive?
<dj_baggio> is it possible to make it with some easy trick?
<riad> you got me DRebellion
<mathew> DRebellion, do you know how i can leave the gui, what is the order in the terminal
<mathew> ?
<dj_baggio> because I little confused in my configuratiion :)
<J-_> Hello, I've recently switched ISP's and have had a lot of problems, and now that I've tried to configure my internet without a router with pppoeconf, it has messed up my configuration. What can I do to reconfigure it as it doesn't work with the current settings.
<riad> any solutions
<J-_> !pppoeconf
<CorruptTerrorist> i have a little problem... http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/00001.jpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppoeconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dj_baggio> any ideas? :)
<DRebellion_> mathew, i don't know. i htink you have to stop the xserver...
<mathew> <DRebellion_>, ctrl etc. doesnt work for this, need to switch the runlevel for the job
<cadefy_> whered soundray go :(
<Fingel> mathew try typing init 3
<Fingel> that should bring you to runlevel 3
<mariella> ciao
<Fingel> tchau
<mathew> doesn´t work too tryed yet, init 3,4,5 but nothing happend as root
<Fingel> did you try 2? debain systems are a little weird like that
<mariella> ciao
<s0u][ight> hello is there a kiba-dock.deb file?
<Pici> !it | mariella
<ubotu> mariella: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<s0u][ight> or how can i install it?
<J-_> !pppoe
<mariella> ok
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jworkman01> how do I get linux to mount my cd rom drive?
<mariella> non so come fare sono con ubuntu
<mathew> Fingel i am in 2 (ubuntu)
<mariella> e sono LL'INIZIO
<prince_jammys> !it | mariella
<ubotu> mariella: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<prince_jammys> oh oops
<reddy> I heard that some really good programmers can like hack the internet.. is that true?
<kostkon> reddy, ???
<prince_jammys> interesting
<mathew> fingel maybe 1?
<reddy> like, shut down the internet
<battlesquid> reddy, google is your friend
<Pici> mathew: Just do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop to kill xwindows
<prince_jammys> !ot | reddy
<ubotu> reddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> reddy: This is a support channel.
<reddy> Oh.
<brobostigon> reddy: do you mean, take out routers??
<seanpcrowe> can somebody tell me how to connect to an wifi accesspoint via command line ???
<Xman> can anyone tell m from where i can access my installed application in ubuntu 7.10?
<Fingel> mathew maybe try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Gigahertz> hello everybody
<kostkon> Xman, check your menus first
<mathew> pici can i start x later by tipping startx?
<battlesquid> !hello | Gigahertz
<ubotu> Gigahertz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xman> Kostkon: its shortcut is not there
<kostkon> Xman, if you can't find it there you can create a menu for it by yourself
<Gigahertz> thanks ubotu
<Pici> mathew: No, do `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<kostkon> menu item*
<Pici> mathew: er, without that tickmark
<J-_> I've tried to setup pppoeconf, is  there anyway to remove settings it has given my network card? I can't connect to the internet with neither a router, or modem. I need to remove what pppoeconf configured.
<J-_> Or, at least reconfigure my network card?
<jworkman01> how do I get my cd rom to mount? I put a cd in it but get a mount error
<Xman> Kostkon: i have just installed clamav antivirus
<kostkon> Xman, right click on the menus, select "edit menus" and add a menu item for it manually
<brobostigon> jworkman01: whats the error??
<kostkon> Xman, ok if you want to run it just now, press ALT+F2
<mathew> pici thanks
<kostkon> Xman, type the first 2-3 letter of the app and press TAB
<nocturn> How do you finalize (close) a DVD on Linux?
<jworkman01> brobostigon - Cannot mount volume, invalid mount option when attemtpting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<nocturn> This DVD was written with a DVD-recorder (video), but it hung before properly closing iet
<CorruptTerrorist> i have a little problem... http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/00001.jpg
<mathew> jworkman01  mount /dev/....
<Xman> Kostkon: yes it worked but its not showing or starting any intrface
<kostkon> Xman, hmm. I don't have a experience with clamav, is it supposed to have a GUI?
<brobostigon> jworkman01: thats sounds to me like the specified format in fstab for the cdrom is different to your cdroms format, but no sure though??
<jworkman01> Mathew it tells me according to mtab, udev is already mounted on /dev mount failed
<Xman> Kostkon: i think so
<Xman> Kostkon: that it should have a GUI
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed on my laptop computer?
<brobostigon> jworkman01: you cant mount a device into /dev
<daz31> hi can someone help me with an external hard drive problem?
<jworkman01> brobostigon - right
<battlesquid> !ask | daz31
<ubotu> daz31: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<david_> hello
<rinaldi_> nocturn: i've done it before but so long ago i can't remember, il see if i can find out
<david_> can someone tell me how i compile the file hello.cpp through gcc?
<bullgard4> daz31: Just ask. Do not ask if someone can help.
<kostkon> Xman, open a terminal and run it from there and see if you will get any error messages
<nocturn> thanks rinaldi_
<Xman> Kostkon: actually i don't know where the installed file is?
<J-_> Is there anyway to reconfigre my networking?
<rinaldi_> nocturn: can ubuntu actually read the dvd?
<battlesquid> bullgard4, no need to repeat
<kostkon> Xman, you don't need to know! listen
<Xman> david_: gcc hello.cpp
<jworkman01> this cdrom is going to tick me off. LOL!! not sure why it isn't mounting at all.
<Xman> kostkon: ok tell me
<nocturn> rinaldi_: no, it says that I inserted a blank disc...
<bullgard4> battlesquid: No need to police people.
<Xman> david_: g++ hello.cpp
<Bibbie> dont feel like google-ing today, can you run desktop cube (compiz) and desktop wall at the same time?
<battlesquid> bullgard4, that's what you just did :-))
<daz31> I am using Deluge but I cant save a torrent to my external hard drive (wont write to it) but I can write to it in Ubuntu?
<Xman> david_: gcc is for *.c files
<atoponce> so, i noticed that you can't append a runlevel after the kernel in GRUB. it completely ignores it. any ideas why?
<rinaldi_> nocturn:  could be a problem, as i had to finalize a cd that was burned with windows, and usually it has to be fianlized on a similar machine
<flowOver> Bibbie: they kind of do the same job different ways
<RoAkSoAx> Bibbie: i think you can't
<kostkon> Xman, every executable in linux goes into the /usr/share/bin folder (i think) and you can just run any program by typing the name of its executable file, you don't need to go into any folder
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone help me? i have multiple kernels in the grub boot menu
<Bibbie> Flow | RoA: Thanks and boo :(
<Xman> kostkon: ok let me try
<kostkon> Xman, thus, if you open a terminal and give "clamav" it should be enough
<brobostigon> CorruptTerrorist: thats normal
<Xman> kostkon: ok
<CorruptTerrorist> brobostigon, but the wrong one is selected at default
<kostkon> Xman, assuming that "clamav" is its name and not "Clamav" or any other combination. linux is case-sensitive
<david_> Xman: i tried it but it doesnt do anything. however i get the file a.out, is that it?
<Xman> kostkon: ok doing right now
<brobostigon> CorruptTerrorist: have a look at /boot/menu.lst,
<Xman> david_: ys this is the file
<lordleemo> Xman: clamav has a gui its called clamtk
<Xman> david_: now type ./a.out
<david_> Xman: thanks, that is it. if i put -o hello i will get hello, the one i am looking for, correct?
<CorruptTerrorist> brobostigon, okay... but how do i define the default
<atoponce> does grub ignore runlevels? or is this an upstart thing?
<Xman> david_: yes
<Xman> david_: :)
<brobostigon> CorruptTerrorist: i cant rememeber, sorry
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<brobostigon> !grub | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cacheson> the cardbus bridge on my vaio laptop is being misidentified as "jazz multimedia unknown device [1100:0475]", when it should be a ricoh rl5c475 (1180:0475), any idea why this would happen?  I think it got messed up around the time I upgraded from feisty to gutsy, but I don't remember exactly
<david_> Xman: thanks. i still havent found a good ide for ubuntu though....i am used to dev-c++, but i couldnt find anything that satisfies it
<CorruptTerrorist> not useful
<Xman> lordleemo: and what about command line, how i should run it?
<sn00zer> whats the best way to start compiz at boot? system->pref->sessions doesn't boots to a black screen with X cursor
<brobostigon> CorruptTerrorist: you need to edit grub, so that info is very usefull
<lordleemo> Xman: i always use the gui mate sorry
<Xman> david_: i think u r new user of Ubuntu
<edmont> hi
<John-Pine_> hi
<david_> Xman: exactly
<Xman> lordleemo; no problem thanks
<DRebellion_> david_, tried vim?
<edmont> how can i make a partition available for a user?
<John-Pine_> do you know in which package is ptrace?
<DRebellion_> !info ptrace | John-Pine_
<ubotu> john-pine_: Package ptrace does not exist in gutsy
<DRebellion_> :/
<John-Pine_> lol
<John-Pine_> it's impossible
<david_> DRebellion_: its just a text editor thoug, no compile&ruin feature, right?
<John-Pine_> there's ptrace under ubuntu
<Xman> david_: after some time u will become habitual to ubuntu.
<david_> Xman: hopefully
<DRebellion_> david_, yeh but why would you need to compile inside your text editor. the *nix philosophy is do one thing and do it well...
<Xman> david_: ubuntu is the best linux i have ever usd
<edmont> how can i make a partition available for a user? i tried uid=1000 in /etc/fstab but that seems to dont work anymore
<DRebellion_> edmont, i think you're looking for umask and dmask
<nickrud_> edmont: what kind of partition?
<Xman> david_: use ubuntu and encourage more people to use it
<david_> DRebellion, i know, in fact now that i understood g++ i will continue using text editor and go on like that
<brobostigon> edmont: change the permission on the mountpoint
<lordleemo> Xman:  commands for clamav  m8
<lordleemo> Xman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30060
<david_> Xman: i tried using slackware when i was younger, but for some reason never broke into it
<cacheson> anyone know why a pci device would be misidentified in lspci (shows up with the wrong id)?
<Xman> lordleemo: what, m8?
<lordleemo> Xman: that shows how to run clamav via the terminal m8
<Xman> lordleemo: ok got it u have given me link to the command page
<lordleemo> Xman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30060   yes there m8
<edmont> DRebellion_, nickrud_, brobostigon: i have just created a reiserfs in /dev/sda8, i want to use it with my user to place there a virtual disk image of virtualbox, but if i mount it as usually it gets root permissions
<david_> ok, now for my other problem. i am using wine and am pretty satisfied with it. but for some reason the programs link in the menu has disappeared, how do i replace it?
<goodhabit> Hello. How can I install ubuntu on usb?
<goodhabit> usb flash I mean.
<Xman> lordleemo: got it man thank you very much
<nickrud_> edmont: after you mount the device, sudo chown <usr>:<usr> mountpoint
<daz31> how do i change read+write permissions on an external hard drive?
<DRebellion_> !usb | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lordleemo> Xman: welcome
<Xman> lordleemo: the command is clamscan
<goodhabit> DRebellion_, thanks!
<Xman> kostkon: thanks man
<edmont> nickrud_: but i want it to be persistent
<lordleemo> Xman: cheers i always use the gui im getting old and slow
<DRebellion_> daz31, change the permissions on the mountpoint methinks
<nickrud_> edmont: it will be.
<edmont> ok, thanks
<kostkon> Xman, np :)
<lc3Clayton> gparted shows fails to recognize any of my partitions; anyone have experience resolving this?
<avis> goodhabit i followed this page and it was simple and worked greathttp://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<Xman> lordleemo: yeah but i think command line should be used rather than GUI
<tzd> i've got a question about the apt-get command. Is there a console cmd to see what version and info about a package please?
<soussou> Hi
<Xman> lordleemo: it will incras the skills
<soussou> I am trying to install a package, and all  I am getting is this error message
<rsa_md5> if somebody else has installed bmpx from the feisty repos, please confirm whether the last.fm scrobbler is built in the version
<DRebellion_> tzd, apt-cache show <package>
<genii> tzd: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<kaudio> anyone know a clock alarm for gnome
<genii> (also)
<Xman> lordleemo: anyways i m gong to install GUI too
<lordleemo> Xman: correct i use it for a lot of stuff but like i said sometimes im lazy
<soussou> Errors were encountered while processing:
<soussou>  kubuntu-docs
<soussou> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CorruptTerrorist> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soussou> anybody can help?
<Xman> lordleemo: hehehe :)
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<kaudio> like kalarm
<goodhabit> avis, can I ask you some questions? For example, is it possible to have ubuntu installed on usb with normal usb-flash drive functionality? I mean normal flash-storage mode for windows.
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone know where i can get the libc development package???
<soussou> I have just finished installing my system, and I was trying to install some packages
<tzd> good stuff DRebellion_ and genii! Finally I'm able to use the console the way i want it :D Thanks to both of you :)
<DRebellion_> goodhabit, methinks not because linux requires extfs for its root partition and windows will not read this
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: What version of ubuntu you using?
<cacheson> CorruptTerrorist: apt-get install libc6-dev
<lc3Clayton> 7.10
<avis> goodhabit the instructions i referred you to has the installation create a fat32 filesystem for persistant mode and that can be used to swap between windows and linux however if you just have a 2GB drive not a whole lot will fit on it
<DRebellion_> !who | lc3Clayton
<ubotu> lc3Clayton: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ArthurArchnix> Me too. Did you install it from the add/remove dialog?
<kekekekeke> user__ LordMetroid ConstyXIV phoenixz xipietotec_ tzd oledole jimlay elate evil_tech soussou rsa_md5 luisa CorruptTerrorist Deathray qbjunkie kekekekeke vladanian BronxAngel Haru
<kekekekeke> atoponce pramz SirBob1701 magical gigabytes edmont AMDXP John-Pine_ dmacnutt phoenix24 Lintsi komputes lc3Clayton Digi hotmonkeyluv daz31 indyzbinary bobby goodhabit archman
<soussou> anybody can help please? I am trying to install a package using apt-get package manager, but all I get is this error message "Errors were encountered while processing:
<soussou>  kubuntu-docs
<soussou> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soussou> "
<lc3Clayton> !tab
<gigabytes> hey?
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soussou> anybody please can help?
<goodhabit> soulburner, is it only for that package?
<avis> sousou did you start that line with sudo ?
<soussou> I am a total newbie to ubuntu, and I have no idea what that message is about
<wols_> soussou: no one can since you doN#t pastebin the error message
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: im running 7.10 on a live cd, i have gparted live cd
<soussou> yes I did, I used sudo
<Deathray> Hi everyone. Hopefully someone can help me out ! I just used partition magic on my XP to shrink it to be able to install ubuntu. But as lucky as I am, it gave an error at 52 % and now XP won't boot (even in safe mode) Is there any way to check for bad sectors on NTFS while in ubuntu live ? Or any other suggestions to fix this problem ? Thanks alot ! Feel free to pm me btw.
<wols_> and what you wrongly pasted into the channel isn't the error eithe
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: And do you have a strange disk setup? What filesystem are the partitions? Are they all on one disk? And did you install gparted from the repos?
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Ahh...
<Digi> I am having issues getting the dvd ripper to work?
<|H3LL|> Hi EvryOne !!!
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: It won't work. It's a safety feature.
<wols_> Deathray: we don't deal in problems caused by windows programs for windows partitions. ask microsoft or something
<soussou> wols: what do u mean? I pasted the error message
<DRebellion_> soussou, can you paste the WHOLE output from the command line in a pastebin for us
<DRebellion_> !paste | soussou
<ubotu> soussou: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> lc3Clayton: Did you encrypt your partitions with something like Trucrypt?
<soussou> OK, I will
<wols_> soussou: no you did not
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: I have multiple partitions, ext3, swap, and two ntfs
<ArthurArchnix> genii: He's running the live cd
<Deathray> Oh crap, well any channel on free nod I can join where someone would help ?
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: o
<wols_> Deathray: ##windows
<Deathray> Yeah I'm running ubuntu
<avis> goodhabit one thing i wanted to mention is that in order to get that set of instructions to work, i had to follow the instructions to write lilo to the usb drive.  just in case you use it wont hurt to go that extra step
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Maybe you can't remount them? or try typing gksudo gparted in a terminal.
<Deathray> If you didn't catch that. Is it possible to chkdisk ntfs from ubuntu live ?
<DRebellion_> Deathray, boot off your windows recovery disk and run chkdsk
<soussou> here's the entire process
<wols_> Deathray: get out your windows CD instead. and it'snot ubuntu problem. ubuntu cannot chkdsk NTFS disks
<soussou> http://pastebin.ca/919314
<PriceChild> Deathray, windows tools are much  better at fixing windows harddisks
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: nope, the disk comes up as 100% unallocatede
<erisco> I have about a 200 page PDF that I need to preform OCR on. What tools are there available to allow me to do this? Importing the PDF into gimp and resaving as pnm files for gocr is unbearably slow and unacceptable
<Deathray> PriceChile: Okay, I'll see if I can find my xp cd then, thanks.
<avis> sousou you have something open like synatic while you are trying to apt-get from the console.  only one working instruction at a time else it will fail
<wols_> avis: huh?
<daz31> DRebellion:  How do I change permissions as i cant get anything to save
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Well, if you need to do some resizing and such you're much better off using the gparted live cd. I'm sure you could get it to work with the live cd, well, I'm guessing you could... but I can't think off the top of my head how.
<soussou> avis: I shut it down, syn aptic was not running
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Excuse  me... the live cd means ubuntu live.
<Deathray> But once I get it fixed, is it possible to resize the XP partition from ubuntu live partition editor?
<Digi> ok  I am wondering is there anything like the accessabiity options in ubuntu like there is in windows
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: thats it though, it does the same thing with the gparted live cd
<DRebellion_> daz31, use chmod. eg  chmod +r /mountpoint && chmod +w /mountpoint
<Petengy> hi to all
<wols_> soussou: some other package already made /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/images and now your kubuntu-docs is conflictinbg.
<avis> sousou well it looks like another process wants to access the repo.  can only have one at a time.  it looks like.
<mad_max02> where can I dl the latest sdlmame other than wallyweek.altervista.org ???
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Oh-ho!! You don't say! Well now.. that is strange.
<Petengy> there's a way to add to lm-sesnor the GPU temperatures (NVIDIA), or a way to add them to the desktop (or panels) ?????
<erisco> I have about a 200 page PDF that I need to preform OCR on. What tools are there available to allow me to do this? Importing the PDF into gimp and resaving as pnm files for gocr is unbearably slow and unacceptable
<wols_> avis: no it doesn't. please look more carefully
<DRebellion_> Digi, yes, system -> preferences -> universal access
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: open a terminal and type gparted... the program should open, but does it give you any errors?
<mad_max02> is xmame better than sdlmame ????
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: well it tells me only root may run it
<Petengy> I really need to keep under control my graphic card temperature
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, gparted is in the menu of the live cd
<avis> wols i was just trying to help.  thats the first thing that comes to my mind when i get that error.  it could be something else, sure
<wols_> avis: what error?
<ArthurArchnix> alright then, do the same with gksudo gparted... any errors?
<avis> wols_, dont worry about it.  your not the one needing help
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: But if it's spitting out errors when it starts up he won't see them by starting it through the menu.
<wols_> avis: if you try to open a 2nd apt frontent it immedialtey tells you that the lock is set and excits. no tying to install anything
<ere4si> k
<wols_> avis: but you give very bad help which is totally uninformed
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: no
<LordMetroid> what?
<avis> yes wols_ i'm well aware of that which is what i just told him
<atoponce> uhh... appending 'S' at the kernel line brings the system to sulogin, asking for the root password, if enabled
<avis> !offtopic | wols_
<ubotu> wols_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LordMetroid> kekekeke you rang?
<wols_> avis: you didn't even look at his pastebin?
<atoponce> at which point it's in PLAIN TEXT echoed to STDOUT
<PriceChild> avis, wols_ lets leave it there please.
<wols_> avis: talking how to do ubuntu support is ontopic here
<atoponce> is this a bug, or intended behavior?
<PriceChild> avis, wols_ feel free to continue in private.
<wols_> atoponce: what line exactly?
<Digi> well I was looking for a theme like windows high contrast #2
<Digi>  and thiese themes dont change the apps skin background
<atoponce> wols_: when entering sulogin mode (control-D to continue, or enter root password for maintenance)
<soussou> guys, can u help please, I have been trying to install stuff on my system, but I could not do it, here's what I get when i try to install a package
<soussou> http://pastebin.ca/919325
<Digi> I cant see white
<Digi>  i need the white gone
<wols_> soussou: I just told you what happens
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: What can I say... does sudo fdisk -l show anything?
<wols_> soussou: check what other package created that directory
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: yes
<DRebellion_> Digi, maybe apply a dark gnome theme
<DRebellion_> !theme | Digi
<ubotu> Digi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soussou> wolfs: whhich directory?
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: its like 8 lines though
<Petengy> I really need to keep under control my graphic card temperature... someone could help me ????
<Digi> ty
<soussou> wols: which directory r u talking about?
<ArthurArchnix> So toss it in pastebin...
<daz31> drebellion:  i tried the chmod but it says operation not permitted
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | lc3Clayton
<ubotu> lc3Clayton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> Petengy: hardware problem. how can ubuntu help?
<wols_> soussou: the one it complains about
<wols_> soussou: rad your own log
<DRebellion_> daz31, sudo chmod, sorry
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: hold on
<NattyTux> where can I find the log of the network activity ?
<soussou> I do, but I am a total newbie, I can't make sense of any of this stuff
<YahooLaptop> hey, how do i disable the transpacency for 1 window in gutsy?
<Petengy> wols_, finding a way to add to lm.sensors GPU temperature control
<soussou> I am a new convert
<DRebellion_> NattyTux, what sort of net activity? logs are in /var/log
<soussou> to the ubuntu system
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: i did get errors with launching gparted... sorry, im such a windows user
<PriceChild> soussou, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<wols_> lm-sensors cannot control temps
<detryo> hi
<Petengy> wols_, sorry I mean "see" temperatures
<PriceChild> !who | wols_
<ubotu> wols_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<psyferre> hey folks, i setup a cifs share in fstab on one of my servers and can't seem to duplicate it on another one... does anyone have a moment to help me figure where i've gone wrong?
<wols_> nothing can control those. except mayb underlocking the GPU which lm-sensors won#t do either
<atoponce> wols_: would it not be considered a serious bug to not only echo password keystrokes to STDOUT, but in plain text nontheless?!
<NattyTux> I have a problem which after several hours, ubuntu seems to "forget" the DNS servers,SO I WANT TO KNOW WHY
<oledole> Q: I've got a very strange issue with Linux RAID. After creating a new RAID5 with four drives, mdadm --detail tells me that i've got a RAID with four devices, but that one is a spare (http://paste.stgraber.org/935), but when I do mdadm --examine on any of the devices in the array it tells me that i have a total of _5_ devices, and that one is faulty (http://paste.stgraber.org/936). What gives? :) Thanks!
<detryo> has anyone problems with the sound and intel hda integrated on a laptop (7.1)
<WarBird__> hi, anyone know how to edit .deb packages? I want to change the install paths
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
<lc3Clayton> Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label.
<lc3Clayton> Can't have overlapping partitions.
<PriceChild> NattyTux, probably because your dhcp lease is renewed
<PriceChild> atoponce, have you checked launchpad?
<genii> !intelhda | detryo
<ubotu> detryo: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wols_> atoponce: single user maintenance mode. I dunno what gets the login and pass there
<atoponce> PriceChild: checking currently
<NattyTux> hmmmm any idea how to solve this?
<psyferre> anytime i do mount -a I get mount error 13 = Permission denied
<NattyTux> im a ADSL user
<DRebellion_> psyferre, use sudo mount -a
<hendrixski> How do I remote desktop in to a computer some 300 miles away?  My mother is having some wierd problems and we tried to fix them over the phone but no go, I figure it's best to be able to click around on her screen.
<atoponce> wols_: if root has the psas set, then you'll be prompted for it
<soussou> PriceChild: I am using ultimate edition, I have both gnome and kde installed
<PriceChild> !ultimate | soussou
<ubotu> soussou: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: When you said the gparted live cd didn't work either, were we talking about the same gparted live cd?
<psyferre> DRebellion_: same thing
<DRebellion_> !vnc | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<detryo> nice genii, thanks
<soussou> PriceChild: it's a straight forward ubuntu distro
<PriceChild> NattyTux, You connect via ethernet to the adsl modem?
<genii> detryo: np
<wols_> soussou: but not ubuntu
<PriceChild> soussou, No it isn't. Becaue there are problems like this.
<PriceChild> soussou, please go to their website and seek their support offerings.
<hendrixski> DRebellion_, thanks.  I'll look at that
<DRebellion_> psyferre, 0_o
<NattyTux> I a modem which is connected via a RJ-45 to the built in network adapter
<soussou> it's ubuntu and kbuntu
<soussou> what r u talking about?
<Migs2> when I try to install kubuntu, the fonts come up huge on the liveCD
<bosanac__> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<bosanac__>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<Migs2> I can't do anything!
<bosanac__> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: we are talking about gparted 1.7 live cd
<PriceChild> soussou, Ubuntu Ultimate is not an Ubuntu release. It is made by other people. Please ask them for support.
<wols_> soussou: and they introduced bugs in it. their bugs, their problems. don't whine endlessly pelase. you won't get help here
<DRebellion_> bosanac__, what's the issue?
<bosanac__> i have this error when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bosanac__> :S
<atoponce> PriceChild: wols_: seems to be related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/104602
<ArthurArchnix> soussou: Either you know more than the developers of Ubuntu or you don't, either way, the channel is not about supporting Ultimate. I'm sure they have an irc channel somewhere...
<PriceChild> NattyTux, edit the dhcp pool on your adsl modem to change the dns servers given out
<wols_> soussou: install ubuntu proper and you get help immediately
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: right now im running off of ubuntu live cd, which has gparted as a system tool
<DRebellion_> bosanac__, its not an error. you need to disable the cd repo in system -
<DRebellion_> bosanac__, its not an error. you need to disable the cd repo in system -> administration -> software sources
<bosanac__> DRebellion_, how?
<psyferre> DRebellion_: i've got to be missing something... i installed samba and smbfs, copied the same line into fstab that i used on the other server, copied over the same creds file i used and chmod 600 for it, created the folder in /mnt and rebooted
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: ubuntu 7.10
<NattyTux> on my moden?
<Xman> kostkon: r u there?
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57496/
<kostkon> Xman, yes
<daz31> drebellion:  thanks for help I can read+write using Ubuntu but not when using Deluge any ideas?
<NattyTux> I think its a software issue, I didnt have that problem in windows
<PriceChild> NattyTux, or use http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/14/how-to-setup-opendns-on-ubuntu/ to setup other dns servers
<Migs2> is it possible to make ubuntu act like windows?
<Xman> kostkon: can u tell me the command to install the dbian packages
<PriceChild> Migs2, use windows.
<NattyTux> Cool guide. thanks!
<bosanac__> DRebellion_, i see no "cd repo system
<bosanac__> :S
<DRebellion_> daz31, what do you mean "not when using Deluge"?
<Migs2> No.
<bosanac__> whats the name of the file?
<Migs2> I want to use Ubuntu, not Windows.
<YahooLaptop> hey, how do i disable the transpacency for 1 window in gutsy? (im trying to play lxdoom)
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Ok.. I don't think we're talking about the same thing. Because what I'm talking about is gparted live, version 0.34, which is the latest.
<DRebellion_> bosanac__, there is no file. go through the menus and uncheck where it says ubuntu cd
<bosanac__> omg
<bosanac__> ok
<bosanac__> thx
<Xman> kostkon: i have downloaded some packages and their dependencies using script generated by synaptic
<bosanac__> later
<kostkon> Xman, you mean install a .deb package files?
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828    that should solve all your problems.
<Xman> kostkon: exactly
<PriceChild> Migs2, well then you should be open to new ways. ubuntu is an alternative, not a replacement.
<psyferre> DRebellion_:  hmm, when I do mount -a on the first box it completes without any further prompting... on the second box mount -a then asks me for a password
<Migs2> I want Ubuntu to look and feel EXACTLY like Windows
<kostkon> Xman, to install a .deb file is "dpkg -i nameoffile"
<DRebellion_> psyferre, odd.
<Migs2> so when I stick in a flash drive, a "What do you want to do?": window instantly pops up
<YahooLaptop> Migs2 - good luck to you :)
<kostkon> Xman, with "sudo" in front
<Migs2> or CDs autorun when I stick them in
<PriceChild> kostkon, Xman best not to do that, it won't handle dependencies.
<Jeanna> good evening/day/night/morning everyone :) is there anyone who possibly is in touch with the WACOM - drivers for graphic tablets? please query..
<daz31> i can add/delete files on ubuntu desktop to the external hd.  But when I try and download to the external hd it wont write to the hd.  http://deluge-torrent.org/faq.php#6n38
<Migs2> or there's a "Suggested Applications to run this document" when you try to download a file
<YahooLaptop> Migs2 - Cd's autorun in ubuntu
<PriceChild> Migs2, go to gnome-looks.org and find a set of windows skins
<kostkon> PriceChild, yeah I thought that, I was going to tell him/her I don't know how to install all of them
<psyferre> DRebellion_: so i guess either it's not checking the credentials file like it should be or the password it's asking for is for something else?
<kostkon> PriceChild, using dpkg
<Xman> kostkon: PriceChild is saying that not a better way
<PriceChild> kostkon, Xman use gdebi
<edistar_> hi, can I expect 8.04 to run smoothly on a 600mhz pc? Can I use the default gnome or should I switch to xubuntu?
<DRebellion_> psyferre, i don't really know to be honest.
<PriceChild> !hardy | edistar_
<ubotu> edistar_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: sorry, http://download.tuxfamily.org/gpartedlive/, is where i got it from
<Migs2> I bet there's programs out there to customize Linux this way
<ArthurArchnix> Migs2: Sounds like you want something that looks and acts exactly like windows. I don't mean to be rude, but have you tried... windows?
<psyferre> DRebellion_: okay, thanks :)
<hendrixski> DRebellion_, wow, that's a lot of steps... so I she would need to do all that to get me to VNC into her computer,  It's not enough to just enable "allow other users to control desktop" inside of  System->prefernces-->remote Desktop???
<DRebellion_> edistar_, gutsy works fine for me on 500mhz
<Migs2> Windows isn't an option.  Too much $$$.
<Xman> PriceChild: what is gdebi and how to use that?
<Migs2> I'm trying to mass-deploy this in a schcool
<YahooLaptop> edistar_ - #ubuntu+1 for 8.04
<Migs2> *school
<edistar_> DRebellion_: gnome?
<PriceChild> Xman, just double click on the file
<PriceChild> YahooLaptop, he has been told that
<Migs2> and the more comfortable people are using an unfamiliar OS, the better
<edistar_> YahooLaptop: ok, sry
<DRebellion_> hendrixski, i've never done it myself. Usually, i just use ssh and work from the shell.
<jeffMASTERflex> Migs2: i think you are trying to hard. gnome is pretty idiot proof
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Nope... that's the same thing alright.
<DRebellion_> Migs2, schools are for learning.
<Xman> PriceChild: but i wanna know how to do that using command line, actually i m learning basics
<RoAkSoAx> Migs2: use kubuntu (which uses KDE desktop) then... that is more similar to windows than ubuntu (which uses GNOME desktop)
<YahooLaptop> If you want a more "windows" like system use Kubuntu (or kdm)
<PriceChild> Xman, you can use dpkg, then apt to resolve the dependencies, but you should be very careful.
<Jeanna> problem: wacom. tablet works as pointing device but clicks (pen) seem to be rightclicks. fixing with xsetwacom didnt work.. help?!
<hendrixski> DRebellion_, yeah, I've done SSH as well, but this is a problem with GIMP... so, shell only does so much... I've never done the remote desktop stuff, I didn't think it would be like tons of command to install VNC
<DRebellion_> edistar_, yep
<Xman> PriceChild: ok let me try and tell u the story then
<ArthurArchnix> There was a linux windows clone wasn't there, what was that distribution called?
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: what is irritating is that my partitions show up in the fdisk, but gparted won't recognize anything
<jeffMASTERflex> ArthurArchnix: linux XP or something ridiculuos like that. it was a russian distro i think
<evil_tech> lindows
<DRebellion_> hendrixski, its not really vnc that takes a lot of tinkering, more the fact that you have to secure it over ssh and forward through your router
<YahooLaptop> hey, how do i disable the transpacency for 1 window in gutsy? (im trying to play lxdoom)
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Do a sudo lshw and look for your harddrive, make model. Then search for any bugs against gparted with that harddrive.
<Jeanna> it's lindows..
<jonasbjork> anyone good at JeOS here?
<ArthurArchnix> lindows... that was it. Migs2 check out lindows.
<DRebellion_> hendrixski, not to mention finding the other computer (its probably a dynamic ip meaning you would want to set up dynamic dns for multiple sessions)
<jonasbjork> I have the iso and an SUSE XEN server. Can I install thru XEN?
<hendrixski> DRebellion_, I'd be willing to take the chance of not having to ssh it, just the forwarding through a router part
<jeffMASTERflex> ArthurArchnix: it's actually linux xp http://www.linux-xp.com/
<Jeanna> did anyone here ever changed the input keys of a graphictablet using wacom drivers??
<hendrixski> DRebellion_, I only have to do this once, so she can deactivate the remote desktop stuff after that
<philip_> Anyone know about a linux software to use your keyboard as a music keyboard
<kane77> I guess it was ReactOS
<RoAkSoAx> ArthurArchnix: i believe there is one called linux XP as well
<jeffMASTERflex> lindows does not exist anymore
<Reenen> how do I upgrade wine?
<jeffMASTERflex> lindows is what linspire is now
<Xman> PriceChild: its giving this messege "dependency problems -leaving unconfigured"
<DRebellion_> hendrixski, i'm not really sure how vnc works anyway. just follow the guide really. i've gtg. good luck ;)
<ArthurArchnix> jeffMASTERflex: I'd never seen that. The latest news on linxp is from 2007
<PriceChild> Xman, indeed ;)
<hendrixski> k thanks
<PriceChild> Xman, sudo apt-get -f install
<PriceChild> Xman, i have to go afk now though sorry.
<jeffMASTERflex> ArthurArchnix: lindows is now the distro known as linspire
<Xman> PriceChild: ok doing
<Jeanna> hell (sorry for that..) can anyone probably TELL ME where to get help regarding this damn wacom driver issue?
<Migs2> k, I'll try that
<avis> Jeanna, my best guess are the forums  http://ubuntuforums.org
<mindheavy> im having trouble getting the 'xorg-driver-fglrx' it seems unavailable, anyone know what might be going on here?
<Jeanna> avis: hm, thanks but no irc you can think of? i nearly got it to run, it's just a specific wacom setting i seem to miss and i need it fast for gimping with the tablet :/
<Xman> PriceChild: ok thanks and it worked
<Migs2> Linspire is basically a flavor of Ubuntu, isn't it?
<avis> Jeanna, not sure you could do a /list and filter the results
<atoponce> Migs2: nope. not at all. it's debian-based, but that's about it
<Digi> ok may someone pm me for just small help
<Migs2> ah okay
<Jeanna> avis: hm kk, gonna try that.. thanks a lot for now :)
<Jeanna> -list
<Jeanna> lol -_-
<Migs2> wtf, is't not free?
<philip_> Anyone know about a linux software to use your keyboard as a music keyboard
<jeffMASTERflex> Migs2: linspire has free and paid versions
<atoponce> Migs2: it is, but has a subscription service for getting software out of their CNR repos
<_6StringKng_> off topic, but is there a program I could use to delete folders that wont delete within windows because I made them when I was using linux and they habe "illegal" characters in there names...which windows doesn't read apparently
<Migs2> ugh
<Migs2> like RedHat.  I hate that.
<Xman> kostkon: dpkg was giving some dependencies problems but i solved it using "apt-get -f install" and it was successfull
<Jeanna> philip: i'd suggest going the hardware (midi-hardware, real "keyboard") way for ghosting and such are issues forbidding even the thought of what i think you look for..
<LeGreffi3R> philip_> seqdump scripting + xbindkeys or the "vkeybd" package.
<atoponce> Migs2: if you want something to look like windows, then KDE would be the best fit. try kubuntu
<Xman> kostkon: but why dpkg was giving that error
<YahooLaptop> Im trying to play lxdoom in gutsy, but its making the window transparent, how do i fix this?
<kostkon> Xman, as PriceChild said, it does not handle dependencies well
<LeGreffi3R> a real keyboard, is far better.
<Xman> kostkon: becoz i think it has been specially designd for debian packages
<Jeanna> it's not just "better", it actually "works" ;)
<Pici> _6StringKng_: Perhaps you should ask in ##windows if you want to delete them in Windows.
<Shogun> yo everybody ^^
<CorruptTerrorist> hey Shogun
<mindheavy> im having trouble getting the 'xorg-driver-fglrx' it seems unavailable, anyone know what might be going on here?
<luckyshot> hey guys, i just installed compiz and it was working flawlessly but after i rebooted, it still worked but for some annoying reason i can not select the title bar of the window and move it, it wont move! It will just allow me to resize it. how can i fix this?
<Shogun> ^^ im french , but i speak english a litle
<kostkon> Xman, but ubuntu uses debian packages too. nevertheless, you could also install them from nautilus, by double clicking on them
<Jeanna> bonjour á toi ;)
<Shogun> lol a toi aussi
<Saied> what is the best font editor app for linux? i tried fontforge but i was not so pretty
<Xman> kostkon: actually apt-get was downloading dependencies but i already had those on my hard disk
<wols_> kostkon: it doesn't really
<Jeanna> merci bien, mais je suis allemand avec petititititit conaissance de francais ;)
<Shogun> ok pas de problèmes ^^
<Jeanna> très bien :)
<kostkon> wols_, i meant the debian packaging not poackages from debian
<NativeAngels> hello can  anyone tell me how to make a playlist of all mp3 files in a folder
<recon> Is there any utility on ubuntu that will find my BIOS serial number?
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone give me a hand? if i change my resolution my screen fills with b/w lines
<Jeanna> NativeAngels: basically you can take a piece of paper and write them down. honestly: os? mediaplayer? ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> NativeAngels: you can just select all the files and play them with totem, it will be in totems playlist
<Xman> kostkon: what if i am already having package files and wanna install them from hard-disk
<ArthurArchnix> recon: possibly sudo lshw ?
<l_vagnozzi> i have this problem with googleearth: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<ArthurArchnix> yup
<afancy> Hi, everyone: I have Openoffice 2.3 in Ubuntu, why r the toolbar of openoffice just text, not icon?
<l_vagnozzi> what can i do?
<ArthurArchnix> afancy: There's an option for that.
<afancy> where?
<afancy> i cannot find it
<luckyshot> hey guys, i just installed compiz and it was working flawlessly but after i rebooted, it still worked but for some annoying reason i can not select the title bar of the window and move it, it wont move! It will just allow me to resize it. how can i fix this?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm not on my machine... tools, options, then maybe view....
<Jeanna> vagnozzi: I'd try googling for "ubuntu google earth packets" or something and try to find out which packages need to be installed prior to google (hope I think the right way..)
<Migs2> when using rdesktop's seamlessRDP, is there a way to get rid of the Windows bar?
<afancy> ArthurArchnix: could you tell me where to set it?
<ArthurArchnix> afancy: under Tools-Options-Open Office-view.....check the show icons in menus box  ?
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna thanks for the advice.
<recon> ArthurArchnix: it worked pretty well, thanks.
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: seagate momentus 7200... no bugs reported, and seeing how gparted has worked before for this machine, I don't find that surprising.
<ArthurArchnix> recon: np
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: Are you using metacity or emerald?
<ArthurArchnix> Does the bios have the ability to check the health of the drive?
<Jeanna> l_vagnozzi: no problem, i hope you get what i mean.. in linux systems the "needed" packages of software need to be there before the "needing" software gets installed, i think
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: ^
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: Sorry. Wrong guy...
<Jeanna> l_vagnozzi: so possibly you even already got all needed things but just need to reinstall gearth (best case for you..)
<Odd-rationale> luckyshot:  Are you using metacity or emerald?
<afancy> ArthurArchnix: {Show icons in menus } was already checked
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna i think it's a problem of video driver.
<rnb> since the upgrade today from 7.04 to 7.10 i cant access my hp scanjet anymore. Previously i had to write-enable /proc/bus/usb, but that isnt there anymore. How can i access my scanner now?
<luckyshot> Odd-rationale>, merald
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna i've compiz running to...
<luckyshot> Odd-rationale, emerald?
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna i've compiz running too...
<Odd-rationale> luckyshot: Have you tried restarting emerald?
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: I really just need to change the boot flag to my ext3 partition.  If you looked at the pastebin, you'll see its currently set to /dev/sda2, an XP install.
<WarBird__> anyone got experience creating debs?
<luckyshot> Odd-rationale, im a bit new to this, how would i do that?
<Odd-rationale> luckyshot: alt+f2 "emerald --replace"
<Jeanna> l_vagnozzi: hmm i'll see what i can find..
<tato> hi....anybody speak spanish??
<Odd-rationale> !es | tato
<ubotu> tato: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<luckyshot> Odd-rationale, okay 1 sec
<ArthurArchnix> afancy: Have you removed the ubuntu theme or icons?
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna thanks
<afancy> where?
<cd32fan> hi
<ArthurArchnix> afancy: Not telling you to do that... asking if you have...
<Cyntrox> How do I add more monitors in Ubuntu...? Both my monitors work perfectly in Windows.
<afancy> i have remembered i have set it somewhere
<Xman> kostkon: i wanna have new icon theme in ubuntu so how to do that??
<cd32fan> is there a tool that allows to change the cluster size of the hard drive without formating?
<cd32fan> please
<kostkon> Xman, sorry I was on the phone. do you have one already?
<Odd-rationale> luckyshot: Is it working?
<Xman> kostkon: sorry i could understand what u said?
<Xman> kostkon: sorry i could not understand what u said?
<kostkon> Xman, have you downloaded a theme already?
<Odd-rationale> luckyshot: I need to go eat lunch. Be back...
<rnb> how do i access a usb scanner in 7.10?
<Xman> kostkon: no
<Johnson> hey all my other sessions are just a blinking cursor instead of a terminal how do i fix this?
<kostkon> Xman, ok. then the best place is http://gnome-look.org/
<PriceChild> Xman, good to hear
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=947
<Xman> PriceChild: what
<cd32fan> anybody?
<Jeanna> is there anyone knowing about changing buttons in WACOM-drivers? got the driver and tool packages and it just won't work to me :/ ./query plz
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: could you look at the solution there and let me know if thats a wise choice, formatting the unallocated space as ext3
<PriceChild> Xman, that it worked
<Jeanna> l_vagnozzi: you got a query btw :)
<zossso> luckyshot: I had same problem.  Do you have ATI or NVIDIA video card?
<Xman> PriceChild: Oh yes exactly
<Xman> PriceChild: Thanks
<Cyntrox> How do I add more monitors in Ubuntu...? Both my monitors work perfectly in Windows.
<luckyshot> Odd-rationale, okay im just waiting for this to reboot, sorry
<ArthurArchnix> lc3Clayton: Well, you'd need partition magic... first of all, then ... no. That doesn't sound right at all.
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna where?
<Jeanna> http://www.google.de/linux?hl=de&q=Xlib%3A+extension+%22XFree86-DRI%22+missing+on+display+%22%3A1.0%22&btnG=Suche&meta=
<luckyshot> zossso, im on the asus eeepc
<Jeanna> just look there
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna i'm sorry
<Jeanna> a "query" btw is a new window irc should open up
<luckyshot> zossso, how did you fix it?
<ArthurArchnix> It could be an undocumented bug. Sounds like if you're dead set on messing with the partitions, back up that data.
<adac2> with which tool can I use check my harddrive...see if dma is enabled and to thest the speed that the hard disk has?
<reddy> Jeanna: You remind me of porn.
<Jeanna> ye, I'm a hairy, 2m big DUDE from germany.. I remind everyone of porn >:]
<jkearns> luckyshot: what version of ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | reddy Jeanna
<ubotu> reddy Jeanna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ArthurArchnix> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArthurArchnix> oops
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna i don't speak deutch....
<Xman> kostkon: there are 2 fils to download (Elegant Brit GTK theme) and (Elegant Brit Emerald theme), now which one to download?
<pbjman> Hello- i've installed and configured wmii and can access it using Xnest, but I want to use it instead of metacity. It doesn't have a replace option :(
<pbjman> How would i kill metacity?
<Jeanna> l_vagnozzi: 1. its deutSch.. 2. you don't need to or does my nglish seem THAT bad? ^^
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna you're english it's better than mine
<luckyshot> jkearns, xubuntu
<detryo> hi
<Jeanna> l_vagnozzi *blushing* thanks :>
<luckyshot> Xman, http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:compiz_on_eeexubunto i used that tutorial
<FilipeR> how to set up hotmail address on mozilla thunderbird?
<detryo> im with 7.1, sound is working but not hte panel to control volume or the 'fn' key ( sound ), any idea?
<danand> adac2 - you can see detailed output about drives dma etc with the hdparm utility.... be warned though you can kill drives with some of the options you can use with that tool. use the man page first
<luckyshot> jkearns, xubuntu 7.10
<detryo> it says somenthing about gstreamer
<cd32fan> im new to Linux,does partition magic work with Ubuntu?
<l_vagnozzi> jeanna maybe i've found! problem with ATI..
<Jeanna> great to hear (/read) so :)
<FilipeR> how to set up hotmail address on mozilla thunderbird??
<WarBird__> cd32fan, not in ubuntu, but you can use it in windows to set up your partitions
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: according to gparted, the disk doesn't have a disklabel
<Jeanna> FilipeR: the pop3 and that other port should be given by hotmail, try a FAQ there
<zossso> luckyshot: A thread on http://ubuntuforums.org says to try ALT+F2 -> 'xfwm4'
<cd32fan> WarBird_: so there no other program like partition magic for Ubuntu?
<WarBird__> cd32fan, gparted
<lc3Clayton> ArthurArchnix: gparted version on ubuntu live cd: 0.3.3
<danand> adac2 - just running that tool with no options set should give you the status of the drive ie hdparm /dev/hdc
<cd32fan> WarBird_: can i adjust small details like cluster size and such?
<luckyshot> zossso, okay hold on
<detryo> any idea on how to get   working the 'fn'    key (laptop) on 7.1 for sound?
<adac2> danand: thx. but hey: if it crashes I'll come and get you^^
<Xman> kostkon: i have downloaded the GTK theme and its a *.tar.gz file, now how to install that?
<WarBird__> cd32fan, yes
<danand> adac2 - :O
<WarBird__> cd32fan, it should be able to resize ntfs too, but ive never done that myself
<adac2> danand: ;)
<Jeanna> Xman: should be explained whereever you dl/ed it.. elseway: google => gtk theme install
<WarBird__> wait... i have
<WarBird__> it worked
 * danand comes out from under the desk
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone give me a hand?
<adac2> danand: wb!!
<adac2> :)
<cd32fan> WarBird_: thankios very much.
<orbisvicis> how can i change the console font ?
 * Jeanna takes danand's place
<WarBird__> np
<CorruptTerrorist> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<luckyshot> zossso, didnt do anything
<Bitmess> When I look in Appearance Preferences> Themes what kind of themes are these?
<CorruptTerrorist> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<zossso> luckyshot: This thread talks about your problem-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611718&page=3
<Cyntrox> How do I add more monitors in Ubuntu...? Both my monitors work perfectly in Windows.
<Jeanna> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luckyshot> zossso, ok
<Jeanna> :'(
<zossso> luckyshot: i had the same problem, but can't remember the fix that worked for me
<BenniBoya> hey, when i am in ubuntu, my microphone is projected out my speakers
<BenniBoya> making a high protched sound
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, what is video card?
<BenniBoya> ne1 know why?
<beautifulsnow> Is there such a thing as pre built awn applets? (I dont want to have to compile from scratch because it doesnt work :-/)
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: nVidia 7900
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, did you already enable the restricted modules so that you are now using nvidia drivers?
<riad> i have shutdown problem ..any idea
<beautifulsnow> riad what about it?
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple, yes
<Cyntrox> I think so
<orbisvicis> hm i didnt know webmin didnt like debian/ubuntu
<orbisvicis> gotta remove that now
<riad> when i shutdown it doesnt power my pc off
<ogilvy> anybody know a terminal command to find broken packages please?
<njeriu> hello i just installed ubuntu, i am new to unix/linux, i am having trouble to connect to the university network
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: it says in use.
<luckyshot> zossso, okay, looks like i have to reinstall compiz
<BenniBoya> when i boot into ubuntu, my micorophone starts coming out myt speakers and makes a high pitched sound
<zossso> luckyshot: System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings...  make sure "Windows Decorations" is checked
<rinaldi_> njeriu: how are you connecting?
<CorruptTerrorist> what can i use instead of webmin?
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, check the output of: lsmod |grep nvidia
<njeriu> a wired connection
<luckyshot> zossso, yeah its check and i do see the menu bar but i cant move the window, its stationary
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, if nvidia is present there, then you need to read the docs for twinview
<njeriu> wired conection with username and password
<rinaldi_> njeriu: and it isn't accepting the usrname and password?
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: What docs? Ubuntu?
<kostkon> Xman, you can install themes at "system-> prepferences-> appearance preferences"
<njeriu> a friend of mine told me that i should configure the wpa- suppliant
<Xman> kostkon: i have downloaded the GTK theme and its a *.tar.gz file, now how to install that?
<njeriu> but i dont know how to do that
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, it is probably present in the ubuntuforums somewhere, but nvidia has great docs about twinview usage
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, i'
<beautifulsnow> xman go to start menu>system/preferences/apearance and install from there
<kostkon> Xman, go to "system-> prepferences-> appearance preferences" and load it from there or drag the file into the window
<luckyshot> DOes anyone know by any chance wehre the configuration files for compiz would be located? I want to completely remove them
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, sorry...i will show you how you can modify your xorg.conf
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, hold on a sec
<riad> shutdown problem
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple, I doubt reading the nVidia docs will help since it works in Windows. And thanks.
<Xman> kostkon: don't i need to extract it first
<rinaldi_> njeriu: no you shouldn't thats for wireless if im not mistaken, what is the connection status on the top right of your screen in the panel?
<kostkon> Xman, no need!
<BenniBoya> when i boot into ubuntu, my micorophone starts coming out myt speakers and makes a high pitched sound,  it ponly started happening since i hubernated my windows and rebooted into linux by accident
<Xman> kostkon: ok doing now
<kostkon> Xman, use it as it is
<CorruptTerrorist> i have a problem, if i change my screen resolution, i get black and white lines on my screen
<riad> i have shutdown problem
<Odd-rationale> BenniBoya: Then don't do that :P
<riad> any Idea?
<Jeanna> Xman: why not just keep asking the same question five times more so everyone who'll join can see it?  o:)
<BenniBoya> but it is still haoening
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, wrong.  nvidia has great docs covering twinview for linux and xfree/xorg
<njeriu> do you know how to configure the wpa_ suppliant package
<gymmfinn> where is --force-downgrade in the apt-get man pages? ive looked and could not find it
<Odd-rationale> BenniBoya: Did you check you mixer settings?
<danand> adac2 - just had a thought - looking in /proc/ide or in /sys might yield some useful info about disks
<BenniBoya> wheres that
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple, okay. I didn't know.
<BenniBoya> im a nub
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, but here is how you need to modify your xorg.conf file:
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, http://pastebin.com/m65df8f55
<riad> i have shutdown problem
<Odd-rationale> BenniBoya: Try "alsamixer" in terminal
<killerbunny> When using Twinview/nvidia, ubuntu often opens windows in the center between two screen, is there a way to make it handle that better?
<nikotine> I have version 7.10 and under system > administration there is not a "device manager". Could some one tell me where to find this on 7.10?
<Xman> Jeanna: the problem have been solved now with help of kostkon and beautifulsnow
<Xman> kostkon: thanks man, thanks again
<Xman> kostkon: its a nice theme
<Jeanna> Xman: if you just googled like a told you 20 MINUTES ago it wouldn't have needed to be solved :P
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, nvidia has good docs about this.  covered in the "deadspace" section
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: Thanks!
<riad> i have shutdown problem
<kostkon> Xman, :)
<BenniBoya> odd-rationale: done, it has pcm and mic at top, how do i lower
<killerbunny> hoarycripple: okey thx
<Jeanna> when you get themes you get an installation guide.. everywhere.. it's like.. asking the army to get a cat down from a tree. army will shoot you know.. for fireman gotta do that :P
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, you need to put that under your "screen" section
<Xman> Jeanna: I did that but didn't got good results
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, make sure to backup your original xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> BenniBoya: Press "m" to mute, and up/down to adjust level. esc to exit
<riad> i have shutdown problem
<rinaldi_> njeriu: no, i  don't but you don't need to with a wired connection, i have only ever used that once for wireless connections
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple, where can I find xorg.conf?
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | riad
<ubotu> riad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, make sure to back it up
<Jeanna> !offtopic | Jeanna
<BenniBoya> odd-rationale: ty, any idea why it came straight out my mic, and will it stay like this?
<Odd-rationale> riad: More details would be helpful. Keep in one line, please.
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, also, you need to replace your specific monitor settings in the twinview settings
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: Okay, thanks!
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, specifically, you need to know the refresh rates of oyur monitors and the resolutions they will handle
<ogilvy> is there a terminal instruction to check for broken packages, anybody?
<Odd-rationale> BenniBoya: You might also want to do "alsactl store" as root to save you settings.
<njeriu> rinaldi_: how do i procede?
<CorruptTerrorist> which folder is the htdocs foler for apache?
<BenniBoya> kk ty
<gymmfinn> how can i get emails in evolution not to show up in a separate window?
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, i'm sure some of this is automated at this point, but what can I say, i'm oldschool...
<arooni_> vhelp!  when i insert a microsoft wireless laser mouse USB receiver into my computer.... i see nothing light up and the mouse doesnt work.  the mouse was working fine on my desktop and the USB port is fine too (verified by pluggins something else in)............ ideas?
<BenniBoya> odd-rationale: aaah i figured out what i did, my sound icon on my bar was my mic avtually!
<rinaldi_> njeriu: while your ethernet is connected, check the status of the network icon at the top right in the panel
<BenniBoya> odd-rationale: one other thing, where do i put a path vafriable in linux?
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, and you really should read the twinview docs by nvidia...it is in the readme for their linux drivers
<Jeanna>  BenniBoya: ah gread, finally someone who shares his failures so others won't do the same :) thanks for that
<Odd-rationale> BenniBoya: what is that?
<njeriu> rinaldi_ when i connect the cable all i can see is a flare for 15 seconds than nothing happens
<njeriu> it does not connect
<kostkon> arooni_, you mean it was working in the past on the same pc and ubuntu version?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ i2cdetect -l; i2c-0   unknown  SMBus I801 adapter at 18e0  N/A."  man i2cdetect: " i2cdetect -l: Output a list of installed busses." What busses are installed on my laptop computer?
<arooni_> kostkon, different PC, but running gutsy as well (now i want it to work on my laptop)
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, ftp://download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html
<kolla> I use ubuntu, and ssh-add is linekd against libkeyutils.. and now, if there are no identity keys opened, "ssh-add -l" pops up a window asking me for my passphrase, and wonders if I want to store it in keyring
<kolla> I use _gutsy_
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, that's for solaris, but the idea is the same
<kolla> upgraded today, from feisty
<kostkon> arooni_, first of all, open a terminal and do "lsusb" and see if you can see it in the list of usb devices
<Dellbuntu5101> Ubuntu will crash often, like whenever I download something, switch workspaces, minimize something, or even when i open a window or menu
<detryo> hi
<rinaldi_> njeriu: i ahve never connected to a network with a password over ethernet in ubuntu. anyone else know how to go about it?
<riad> i have press and hold the power button to be able to shutdown my pc
<CorruptTerrorist> how come i can't write to /home/ ?
<detryo> i have sound configured, but volume control panel and 'fn vol up| vol down' is not working, any idea?
<arooni_> kostkon, no i dont see it
<gymmfinn> how can i get emails in evolution not to show up in a separate window?
<Odd-rationale> CorruptTerrorist: You don't own it
<dooglus> CorruptTerrorist: /home/ isn't writable by users generally
<Jeanna> CorruptTerrorist: livecd possibly?
<beautifulsnow> CorruptTerrorist, you can't write to home unless you are root
<BenniBoya> odd-rationale: like the path variable, export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/arm-elf/bin
<CorruptTerrorist> beautifulsnow, how would i do that?
<riad> i tried all the command line as well but it didnot work out
<dooglus> Odd-rationale: you don't have to own a directory to write into it
<detryo> panel says something about  gstreamers and complements, but i cant find anything   in google, any idea?
<Odd-rationale> CorruptTerrorist: You only own /home/CorruptTerrorist
<dooglus> Jeanna: it's possible to write into your home directory using live CDs
<kostkon> arooni_, ok. it may have not been recognized
<Dellbuntu5101> workspace-cube switching doesn't work
<Odd-rationale> CorruptTerrorist: Try writing to it as root
<arooni_> kostkon, how can i fix that
<sharperguy> whats the easiest was to install the low latency kernel in gutsy?
<CorruptTerrorist> Odd-rationale, how?
<kostkon> arooni_, ok. it may not have been recognized*
<danand> BenniBoya - think you can add a line like export PATH=$PATH:/new/bit/of/path in your .bashrc file. that should add your /new/bit/of/path to the existing path
<Odd-rationale> CorruptTerrorist: Use sudo
<arooni_> kostkon, ok how can i fix that ? ;p
<Dellbuntu5101> workspace-cube switching doesn't work
<sharperguy> !nickspam > bernardb
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<reya276> got display driver issues can anyone help, please
<jeffMASTERflex> sharperguy: add the ubunu studio repos and install it
<killerbunny> hoarycripple: im i wrong to assume that i have to disable the x xinerama and enable the nvidias? And does this work with Compiz?
<BenniBoya> danad: i tried that, i placed it at the bottom and it didnt work
<Jeanna> dooglus: hm okay.. i as a beginner thought writing to home from a liveCD is hella work regarding to guide the home to a flashstick / usbhdd / formatted partition..
<sharperguy> jeffMASTERflex, thanks, you got any linkage handy?
<danand> BenniBoya - check its correct after with echo $PATH
<zossso> reya276: what brand of video card?
<jeffMASTERflex> sharperguy: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<sharperguy> jeffMASTERflex, :P thanks
<riad> any hope in my case
<reya276> zossso: ATI Radeon 600
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, ftp://download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html
<Ayabara> I'm on Gutsy and thought I' just try the linuxmint livecd for fun. I thought it looked/felt good. Anyone using it here, or are you all pure Ubuntu-people? :-)
<BenniBoya> danand: it is not there
<kostkon> arooni_, sorry about that. eh, you could check your logs for any system activity about this device. e.g. you could do in a terminal: "dmesg | grep USB"
<zossso> reya276: what is the trouble?
<Dellbuntu5101> workspace-cube switching doesn't work and I have it enabled. It worked before, but when i switched to a workspace the next time in turned on my computer, It didn't work. I have it enabled. Im on Fiesty
<danand> BenniBoya - you have to restart the shell - that $PATH variable is only read at shell startup.
<Odd-rationale> riad: what happens if you do "sudo shutdown -h now" in terminal?
<BenniBoya> it was in bashrc. when i booted
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, in case you haven't found the appropriate docs yet
<Jeanna> <= is still looking for someone with WACOM-driver (usb-graphic-tablet) experience..
<riad> same...i tried it also but it didnot work
<crush_groove> how do I see hidden files ?
<reya276> zossso: effects won't work, I got streaks on my screen when I move windows around and they move very slow and so do my web pages
<danand> BenniBoya - does export $PATH give you any output?
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, it is in section G.1 <- that is exactly the info you need
<BenniBoya> yes
<Odd-rationale> riad: Any output?
<Dellbuntu5101>  workspace-cube switching doesn't work and I have it enabled. It worked before, but when i switched to a workspace the next time in turned on my computer, It didn't work. I have it enabled. Im on Fiesty
<Dargor> can somebody help me with a mp3/cel problem?? thx
<BenniBoya> danand: but not the one ive added to bashrc
<hw00djohn> hey, i'm trying to get Ubuntu working on my buddies comp, but i dont think it's recognizing his wireless card.  How can i find out what kind of wireless card he has?  i already have the list of supported wireless cards.
<reya276> zossso: this was not happening before, it was moving and displying perfectly fine
<jpatrick> !anyone | Dargor
<rinaldi_> njeriu: my mistake, i think you can use wpa supplicant to do this. i didnt realise. theres a nice tutorial for configuring here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=532942
<ubotu> Dargor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<killerbunny> hoarycripple: i have, but im just making sure im not screwing it up, as far as i can see, it says to disable the X's xinorama and enable the NVIDIA ?
<riad> it gives black screen but not power off
<Dellbuntu5101> workspace-cube switching doesn't work and I have it enabled. It worked before, but when i switched to a workspace the next time in turned on my computer, It didn't work. I have it enabled. Im on Fiesty
<crush_groove> Dellbuntu5101,  did you try  compiz --replace &&
<Odd-rationale> Jeanna: I have a tablet. So I use wacom tools...
<Ayabara> how can I see the list of ubotu's triggers?
<mrgrieves2008> to check if your wireless is detected do dmesg | more
<Dellbuntu5101> how do i use compiz?
<crush_groove> ack
<pir1> I've enabled the nvidia glx-drivers dosens of times now, and after I've done so, my LCD-screen may be detected. But when I reboot .. I've got vesa and "unknown" screen again.. *pulling my hair* anyone care to help ?
<crush_groove> Dellbuntu5101,  did you try  compiz --replace ccp  &&
<zossso> reya276: Can you tell me if you are using the Vesa drivers?
<mrgrieves2008> and look for relevant messages
<danand> BenniBoya - try issuing the command direct in the terminal ie just type export PATH=$PATH:/new/bit/of/path. then type echo $PATH again to see if its there
<Dellbuntu5101> crush_groove: how do i get to compiz?
<BillyJoe> I installed ubuntu with the /home mounted on to my SD card, now when I boot up to log in it gives me the no /home failer once then I can log in no problem. Can some one tell me what I have done wrong ?
<Odd-rationale> riad: does it go through the shutdown process? usplash, etc.?
<kostkon> arooni_, you can check your logs at "syste -> administration -> system log" for any reference to your usb receiver and see what's the problem with it
<Dargor> Does anyone knows how to setup a mp3/cellphone, i have Ubuntu 7.10
<crush_groove> open a terminal and type compiz --replace ccp &&
<crush_groove> then hit enter
<BenniBoya> danand: its there, ive done that before but it doesnt stay
<Jeanna> Odd-rationale: great. well so far i got to get the pen working (x,y coords). but gimp won't find an extended input device AND i can only do a mouseclick2/3, not a mouse1 click, so i just need to change mouse2/3 to mouse1 i hope..
<Dellbuntu5101> how do i open the terminal
<kostkon> arooni_, also, have you checked the forums?
<reya276> no I it says ATI
<hw00djohn> can someone help me with getting the wireless card set up on my buddies comp??
<teo-> it the new 2.6.24.3 kernel compatible with broadcom 4311 cards???
<riad> i dont see anything, once i shutdown it gives the blank screen
<crush_groove> applications/accessorys
<Dellbuntu5101> ok'
<mehrab> hi everyone
<crush_groove> how do I see hidden files
<reya276> zossso: it actually says SGI
<Dargor> Does anyone knows how to setup my mp3/cellphone on ubuntu 7.10????
<jtravnick> crush_groove, are you in gnome?
<crush_groove> yes
<mrgrieves2008> can someone help me getting my mic to work?
<reya276> zossso: server glx vendor string: SGI
<neXyon> hello, I've set up corkscrew and it works, can I somehow tunnel my complete ip traffic to the internet through the ssh tunel?
<danand> BenniBoya - can you pastebin your .bashrc file ?
<crush_groove> jtravnick,  yes
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, that's right
<reya276> zossso:
<reya276> client glx vendor string: SGI
<Dellbuntu5101> now what?
<mehrab> how can I set not to show mounted volumes on desktop?
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, and there are the other options too if that doesn't work
<Odd-rationale> Jeanna: How does the wacom section of your xorg.conf look like? You can pm me if you want.
<jtravnick> crush_groove, open the folder you want than go to view and click show hidden files
<reya276> zossso: OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<BillyJoe> ! fstab | billyjoe
<crush_groove>  did your screen flickk off and back on  Dellbuntu5101
<killerbunny> hoarycripple: thx, im going to try it out
<Dellbuntu5101> nope
<hoarycripple> killerbunny, hope that helps...must be going now
<lonran> hi everybody
<lonran> i need to do $ hg clone ... to follow a howto but dont have hg installed, what does it do?
<ere4si> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<crush_groove> paste the results of that command to pastebin for me please
<CorruptTerrorist> hey guys... i NEED the right resolution
<zossso> reya276: Feisty Fawn 7.04?
<hw00djohn> can someone help me set up my buddies wireless card?  i have the list of supported wireless routers, but i don't know what kind of card he has.  can someone tell me the terminal command to see what wireless card he has?
<Dellbuntu5101> it doesn't say anything
<Dellbuntu5101> it comes up with >
<crush_groove> noo\
<BenniBoya> danand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57508/ , ill brb
<crush_groove>  not here]
<erUSUL> hw00djohn: lspci if it is a pci card
<jeyk1982_> hi
<crush_groove> http://pastebin.com
<reya276> zossso: no gutsy 7.10
<BillyJoe> I need to have all my drives mounted befor my bootup contenues, right now it is booting faster then the drives are mounting coussing problesm?
<danand> BenniBoya - k
<nikotine> In the trouble shooting manual under 3.2.1 it says; Open Device Manager (System ▸ Administration ▸ Device Manager). I have no such application "Device Manager", is this a misprint or has something changed in 7.10 and the docs are still outdated?
<Dellbuntu5101> but all it says is >
<Dellbuntu5101> Im in a rush
<pir1> can anyone care to explain why I'm using so much time trying to make ubuntu work, when I know that Mandriva installs perfectly within 15 minutes .. ? :P *can't get my LCD-screen detected (or manually configured it seems) *
<jeyk1982_> anyone here manage to get an ATI x1650 (AGP) working with Compiz-Fusion?
<riad> so, what shall i do in this case
<crush_groove> Dellbuntu5101,  join #compiz-fusion
<Dellbuntu5101> ok
<gizmoarena_> can anyone help me regarding HP NC8000?
<beautifulsnow> >_> Anyone able to install awn-extras (applets)?  I'm not being able to, even tried to install the testing package
<hw00djohn> erUSUL, i typed that, but i don't see anything that looks like a wireless card...he has a laptop and the card is internal
<jeyk1982_> i cant get the ati drivers to work
<phoenixz> jeyk1982_> join #compiz-fusion too...
<Dargor> Does anyone knows how to setup a mp3/cellphone on ubuntu 7.10????
<mehrab> I dont want volumes to show on desktop, what should I do?
<fliegenderfrosch> Dargor: mp3-player? just plug it in
<moldu> how can i log into my bnc on xchat?
<fliegenderfrosch> mehrab: there's a config option in gconf
<reya276> zossso: be right back, enabled the ATI drivers in the restricted manager, hope this works
<zossso> reya276: Good luck
<jeyk1982_> lol
<fliegenderfrosch> mehrab: if you just don't want permanent volumes to show up, change their mounting point to /mnt/something
<gizmoarena_> my NC8000 cant suspen / hibernate, any solution?
<jeyk1982_> if it where that easy
<AlonFW> I am on Gutsy 7.10 and based on a tutorial created a large storage partition and set it to mount on /media.  When I do sudo mkdir test in /media it works, however if I try to create a folder in the GUI it fails saying I don't have permission.  Can someone help me figure out how to best access this storage partition?  Feel to send me a direct message
<BillyJoe> how can i make boot up stop and wait for my fstab mounts to mount?
<glam> I had a .exe file from windows which is made from perl script, it might be made by ActivePerl, now I want to run this in Ubuntu, how do I do that?
<Odd-rationale> Jeanna: I found this: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet it is for Arch, but most should be applicable to most linux systems.
<Dargor> i did, and it shows on the display of the cellphone that i have access to the memory, but i can't find the memory in Ubuntu i don't know what am i doing wrong
<mehrab> fliegenderfrosch:I just wanted the command, gconf-editor, am I right?
<oliver_g_> hi
<cherva> can someone help me make konversation underline the incorrect written  words ?
<moldu> how can i log into my bnc on xchat?
<fliegenderfrosch> mehrab: right
<Turgon> Hello. To be able to install the driver for my webcam (I was getting a "FATAL: Error inserting [...] Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" error message. To solve it, I reinstalled the "llinux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic" and "linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic", then "depmod -a" ,and then I compiled my webcam's driver, which now works. My problem is that my TV card, which was working fine, now does not. Its driver won't load now, and
<Turgon> the error message is the same I got when I could not make my webcam work: "FATAL: Error inserting dvb_usb_af9015 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-af9015.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)". Recompiling the driver has not worked. Could someone tell me please what am I doing wrong? Just in case it could help, here it is the help file that came with the driver, with the available compi
<WarBird__> mehrab, yeah
<Turgon> lation options: http://pastebin.com/m1fedc9c Thanks a lot for your time and work.
<nikotine> AlonFW, what are the premissions on the directory /media?
<luckyshot> how do i remove compiz from my pc?
<pir1> this is a channel filled with endless amounts of questions and a really limited amount of answears, isn't it .. ? :P
<luckyshot> completely
<ere4si> BillyJoe, I may be wrong but I think cause it is a sd card it isn't mounted until login
<WarBird__> mehrab, use gconf-editor under apps/nautilus/desktop
<WarBird__> uncheck volumes_visible
<riad> any came up about shutdown, by the way, im unix Administrator, and redhat admin, i never faced such problem
<fliegenderfrosch> mehrab: apps>nautilus>desktop
<hw00djohn> erUSUL, he has a toshiba satellite with an Atheros wireless card...it shows it is in the supported drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsToshiba here, and that it should work "out of the box" but when i click on the network connection in the top right corner, it only shows wired connections, but no wireless...
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi.  I'm getting segfaults from nm-applet on resume from suspend on gutsy.  There are a number of bugs in launchpad that may be the problem.  What do i need to submit to help the developers work out what it is?
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: I'm now in dual screen! =D Thanks!
<BillyJoe> > ere4si I see thank you.
<danand> BenniBoya - are you back?
<nikotine> AlonFW, $ls -l /media
<mehrab> fliegenderfrosch: thanks alot
<nixnoob> if i create a vmware winxp machine inside my ubuntu will my *nix-unsupported webcam work inside that machine?
<kerik> hey guys
<pir1> dual screen ? nice .. I'm too, but one of the screens get fkd up nomatter how I configure ..
<Jeanna> OddRationale: okay, thanks a lot for now.. even though I've gone through about 5-10 of those tutorials today..
<moldu> how can i log into my bnc on xchat?
<z0man> Believe it may work
<Scunizi> luckyshot, you can probably do it from synaptic.. just search for compiz and tag it to uninstall.. before doing that go to system/preferances/appearance and then visual effects.. choose none
<glam> AlonFW: $sudo chmod +x /media
<kerik> how do I "activate" links in my repositories? do I just remove the #?
<fliegenderfrosch> kerik: yes
<Odd-rationale> kerik: Correct
<pir1> hehe
<fliegenderfrosch> kerik: i presume you are talking about your sources.list?
<kerik> Odd-rationale, fliegenderfrosch Cool ;)
<hw00djohn> can someone please, for the love of xenu, help me fix my buddies wireless card?
<riad> it seems nobody knows about shutdown problem
<kerik> fliegenderfrosch, right you are
<pir1> *don't know about shutdown problem*
<kerik> fliegenderfrosch, is it all the lines where # is present?
<AlonFW> Nikotine - my /media shows as : drwxr-xr-x  10 root root  4096 2008-02-26 11:29 media
<pir1> does anyone know about graphic-setup problems ?
<kerik> fliegenderfrosch, I don't suppose it's the lines with double ##?
<Jeanna> So, have a nice day everyone. I'm out getting drunk and randomly thrashing my Ubuntu CDs :P UP TO THE NEXT DISTRO.. 'til I find one with an acceptable community -_-
<Digi> Ok i was wondering how to get a wallpaper on the back ground while I am rotating the cube you behind the cube so to speak
<riad> from where i can get solving for this problem
<rikkimaru> How do I shrink the size of a partition?
<roe> I am deploying a few dapper systems, but I would like to get firefox 2 and openoffice 2.2 (atleast) on the system, though it seems that neither package is in the backports repository.  Is there another way of getting them on the system without manually installing the debs and working out the dependencies myself?
<Vad1> I have /usr/bin/X taking up 80% of my cpu for a while now... is this a good thing?
<Odd-rationale> riad: Try the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org
<fliegenderfrosch> kerik: as an alternative, you could use the tool at system>system administration>software sources
<nikotine> <glam> AlonFW: $sudo chmod +x /media
<delirium> When trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on an UltraSPARC I get the error - Memory Address not Aligned when booting from CD
<nikotine> AlonFW, as he said that should solve it
<kerik> fliegenderfrosch, :) I know...just me being a bit too geeky for that sollution ;)
<fliegenderfrosch> kerik: all lines starting with "deb" are repositories
<rikkimaru> How do I shrink the size of a partition?
<kerik> fliegenderfrosch, ARH! great...thanks a lot :)
<whiteeagle> !info gparted | rikkimaru
<ubotu> rikkimaru: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: Is that partition mounted?
<hw00djohn> Hey, i need help getting my buddies wireless card to work. It's on the supported cards list and it says it should work 'out of the box', however, his computer does not show any wireless networks.  I would appreciate some help as this is the 3rd day i've been looking for support on this
<kerik> keep the Tux up :)
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: yes
<mehrab> is there anyway to show file transfer progress, when transfering from pc to mobile phone?
<whiteeagle> rikkimaru: did that help
<whiteeagle> ?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: it's the one my fs is on.  But it has a good amt of free space
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: You will have to unmount it first. Do you have the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<mehrab> or any program
<rikkimaru> whiteeagle: I'll look :D
<Scunizi> hw00djohn, try installing wifi-radar
<danand> BenniBoya - are you back?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I believe I have one
<hw00djohn> scunizi, how will i do that without a connection to the internet?
<ere4si> hw00djohn, have you tried the wireless links?
<ere4si> !wireless | hw00djohn
<ubotu> hw00djohn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whiteeagle> ere4si: yeah, he says he did
<ere4si> k
<mynyml> what should i look into to add tab-completion for an app's command line options?
<_delirium> When trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on an UltraSPARC I get the error - Memory Address not Aligned - when booting from CD, any ideas???
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: Good. GParted should be on there. Boot it up and find GParted under System --> Administartion.
<wigliam> hw00john you don't see the wifi connection
<rikkimaru> whiteeagle: what happens if I unmount the current partition? :D
<BillyJoe> what is the name of the boot file, that lists what is to be done during boot up, like I want to put a command in right be for startx ?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: ah, ok
<whiteeagle> rikkimaru: you can't
<pir1> is it easier to use the vga-port than the dvi-port to make my screen work ? (can't autodetect my screen)
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I'll boot up in that and see how it goes, thanks :D
<Scunizi> hw00djohn, that would be a limiting problem..:/ can you temp. do a hardwire connection? or download the deb from synaptic on your machine and bring it over using cd or usb stick?
<hw00djohn> wigliam i see the button on the top right to connect to a network, however it doesnt give the option for wireless, it shows wired only
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: You can't resize a partition while it is mounted. And it is probably not a good idea to umount your root filesystem while you are using it...
<hw00djohn> scunizi, thats a great idea, thanks...i'll try that
<zossso> pirl: what kind of screen/videocard do you have?
<rumunsko1st> hi all
<whiteeagle> rikkimaru: just load the from the cd, and use gparted
<whiteeagle> ;)
<whiteeagle> that easy
<AlonFW> nikotine - I did that and it did not seem to change anything, but I realized I misstated my issue.  In the GUI "Create Folder" is greyed out (as are other things like move to trash).  If I mkdir (no sudo) I get a permission error
<BenniBoya> danand: im back
<rumunsko1st> i need some help pls
<Flannel> hw00djohn: If you've got Ubuntu on a machine with internet access, AptOnCD can help greatly (if you're doing anything non-trivial)
<rumunsko1st> i cant boot form cd
<hw00djohn> flannel i currently have Ubuntu 7.10 on mine and i'm trying to put it on his, right now we're on the live CD
<whiteeagle> rumunsko1st: why?
<Odd-rationale> rumunsko1st: Did you burn the cd correctly? Did you set boot from CD in the bios?
<ere4si> BillyJoe, you write a script then put that in /etc/init.d then make a link from it to /etc/rc2.d
<rumunsko1st> when i boot from cd
<danand> BenniBoya - can't see anything wrong with your .bashrc file at all - very wierd that it doesn't work. are you sure your .bashrc file gets parsed when you start bash?
<BenniBoya> danand:good question!
<nikotine> AlonFW, drwxr-xr-x shows  you are missing write permissions for users and groups ... maybe chmod +w instead
<rumunsko1st> than i choose start or install
<pir1> screen : LG L1932P - videocard: POV nvidia 7600GT
<danand> BenniBoya - do you have a file like .bash_profile?
<rumunsko1st> and the loading bar apears
<cliebow> WOOOT!..finally got vmware going..
<Odd-rationale> !enter | rumunsko1st
<ubotu> rumunsko1st: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fingel> my refresh rate is stuck at 50hz in the screen manager, how do I increase it?
<Devourer> What's some software I can use to edit a mp3 as in taking a clip?
<rumunsko1st> after that it stop and say abnormal exi
<rumunsko1st> t
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: Audacity ?
<BenniBoya> danand: ive got .rpfile, .basjrc~, .bash_history and .bash_logout
<mynyml> Devourer: audacity
<zossso> pirl: have you installed the 'restricted drivers' for your NVIDIA card?
<fliegenderfrosch> danand: can't he just use a .profile?
<BenniBoya> danand: and .bashrc
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, mynyml, does Audacity work on Ubuntu?
<nikotine> AlonFW, $sudo chmod 777 /media ... that should give full rwx permissions
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: sudo aptitude install audacity
<pir1> LG 1932P seems to be a bit off in the linux-world .. well, acctually .. uhm, everywhere
<BenniBoya> danand: my .profile file has something in it related to paths in it
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, can it export to mp3?
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: Yes,
<mynyml> Devourer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audacity
<danand> BenniBoya - just looking at that
<Dargor> Does anyone knows how to setup a motorola i876w on ubuntu 7.10????
<whileimhere> hi, im trying to watch som wmv files and i have the w32codecs installed but it is still scrambled any idea why
<AlonFW> nikotine - chmod 777 seems to have fixed it, though that is probably overkill
<zossso> pirl: The LG L1932P looks like a pretty standard resolution. 1280x1024 is what you want?
<pir1> yes
<danand> BenniBoya - do you have the bit about including .bashrc if it exists?
<Shogun> bye everybody
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<fliegenderfrosch> BenniBoya: as far as I remember I only edited my .profile and bash used these preferences as well
<luckyshot> Scunizi, okay
<whileimhere> im not sure
<danand> BenniBoya - btw think this file is the equiv of what _used_ to be .bash_profile
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: Do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<zossso> pirl: And you have installed the restricted nvidia drivers?
<pir1> well, they seem to disappear when I reboot .. getting back to vesa
<BenniBoya> danand: it says if [ -n "$BASH_VERSION" ]; then
<riad> i didnot find anything thing there about shutdown
<BenniBoya>     # include .bashrc if it exists
<BenniBoya>     if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then
<BenniBoya> 	. ~/.bashrc
<riad> all options i tried but no use
<whileimhere> doiongit now
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, this is the error I got after trying to play an imported mp3, "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.".
<Odd-rationale> riad: Try starting a new topic and see if anyone knows.
<nikotine> AlonFW, people seem to think most applications of full permissions are overkill but if it is simply a folder for your media music etc ... whats the worry? plus it is on a seperate partition as you mention, so it should be ok.
<CorruptTerrorist> i get this error on Envy:
<pepsi> :(
<CorruptTerrorist> [Errno 21] IS A DIRECTORY
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: You must have some settings wrong. Try reading through the help files.
<AlonFW> Nikotine - thanks I have an nvidia graphics issue too....
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I tried what you said, and it errored when I tried to resize the partition
<zossso> pirl: In a terminal try: 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, the Audacity help files?
<Seveas> CorruptTerrorist, don't use envy
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: What error?
<Seveas> !envy | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<danand> BenniBoya - try doing an echo $BASH_VERION
<danand> BenniBoya - see what you ger
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: It just said it failed, there wasn't a descriptive error
<danand> BenniBoya - *get
<fliegenderfrosch> Devourer: try different output settings
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: but now when i reopen gparted, I can't resize it
<Devourer> fliegenderfrosch, how?
<pir1> zossso: comes the message "you do not seem to be using the nvidia drivers"
<pir1> and I rebooted, so now it's vesa again
<AlonFW> I have an issue with resolution and refresh rate on my nvidia card, I see multiple solutions in the forums and am not sure what to do.  When I install the restricted drier via Envy neither the "Screen Resolution" nor the Nvidia configuration show my prefered res of 1600x1200
<fliegenderfrosch> Devourer: edit>preferences>audio i/o
<icf7> Is there a small utility that just encrypts stdin using symetric ciphers like AES?
<Seveas> !envy | AlonFW
<nikotine> AlonFW, I am on this channel looking for help I just installed ubuntu for the first time today I know nothing about the OS specifics. However I think system>administration>restriceddrivers this is where my ATi driver was at.
<ubotu> AlonFW: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<BenniBoya> denend:  3.2.25(1)-release, i gtg in a sec, if i put it in my profile would it work?
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: It might have done it ok anyways. I think I know what error messgae you're talking about. I got something similar...
<Devourer> fliegenderfrosch, what should I change in there? Input device?
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<fliegenderfrosch> Devourer: output
<Devourer> Odd-rationale, what about it?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: when I fdisk /dev/sda, there isn't any unallocated space
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I'm going to restart and see if that helps
<fliegenderfrosch> Devourer: i know i already had this problem, but i'm not sure if that was the solution
<CorruptTerrorist> urm... envy is on my system... but how do i uninstall it?
<Devourer> fliegenderfrosch, it didn't do anything, I still get the error. =\
<makaveli> hey guys, anyone now how to change permission settings on a file? i can manually do it by logging in as root and changing it that way, but after i reboot permission drops back to 'root' settings
<pir1> zossso: but the nvidia-settings - box came up
<Odd-rationale> Devourer: See if you can trouble shoot your error there.
<zossso> pirl: Maybe try 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<Seveas> CorruptTerrorist, more worrying: how will you undo the damage it did? :)
<danand> BenniBoya - its a bit of a wierd one .... but yeh. try it and see ;) - luck
<CorruptTerrorist> Seveas, what damage?
<zossso> pirl: That sets ubuntu up to use the nvidia drivers
<Seveas> CorruptTerrorist, envy tends to break thing
<Seveas> s
<BenniBoya> danand: ty, i gtg 2 school, cya
<CorruptTerrorist> Seveas, well it hasnt
<pir1> ok .. well, it says it did it now
<tkooda> is there a clean way to re-generate new openssh-server keys (/etc/ssh/ssh_host_?sa_key{,.pub}) using `dpkg` (`dpkg-reconfigure`??)  -w/out having to run `ssh-keygen` by hand for each key?
<pir1> I probably have to reboot to see if it changed ?
<whileimhere> ubuntu-restricted-extras is that just java?
<makaveli> was wonderin if theres a command i could type to permanently change permissions
<Seveas> tkooda, dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server might actually work
<jeffMASTERflex> whileimhere: flash, java, codecs, fonts, etc
<whileimhere> oh
<AstorZZZ> howdy
<fliegenderfrosch> Devourer: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506356
<tkooda> Seveas, `dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server` dosn't re-create the host keys.  -is there another arg to `dpkg-reconfigure` that'll do it?
<zossso> pirl: Might have to restart X server or press ALT+E to start using the drivers
<caspu> Hola
<caspu> hi
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: The gstreamer stuff is what you're interested in to play wmv's
<jpatrick> !es | caspu
<ubotu> caspu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pir1> ok .. I'll probably be away for some time then .. :P
<CorruptTerrorist> !binarydriver > CorruptTerrorist
<AstorZZZ> I need a C++ IDE - working out of the box
<zossso> ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE will reset the X server
<zossso> pirl: ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE will reset the X server
<Devourer> fliegenderfrosch, thanks.
<caspu> :) I know. thanks jpatrick
<pir1> *wave*
<goldensun> hello, i have a question. Is it possible on ubuntu hardy to remove firefox 3 beta and to install firefox 2
<goldensun> ?
<zossso> *wave*
<imeo> list
<jeffMASTERflex> !hardy | goldensun
<ubotu> goldensun: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zossso> pirl: success?
<pir1> I'll check
<pir1> :P
<CorruptTerrorist> um... Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic has no available version, but exists in the database.
<AstorZZZ> Is there a NORMAL C++ IDE in ubuntu?
<Seveas> tkooda, remove the keys and retry
<mehrab> I have an error while rebooting my system
<AstorZZZ> I dont want to mess around makefiles and shit
<pir1> zossso .. no, it ran back to the vesa-drivers
<pir1> :(
<mehrab> and here is the log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57511/
<mehrab> whats the problem?
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone help?
<AstorZZZ> You know, i need an ide where i can ACTUALLY compile a hello world app
<jeffMASTERflex> AstorZZZ: anjuta
<Devourer> fliegenderfrosch, it works now. Thanks. :)
<zossso> pirl:  :( hmm
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone?
<fliegenderfrosch> Devourer: great :)
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: make sure you have all sources activated
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, how?
<pir1> I used the "screens and graphics" - thingy .. and the same happened then. Tested, and the nvidia-driver was enabled, then after restarting it was back to vesa
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, you tried vim and g++?
<eliran> can anyone help me installing 3D on ubuntu
<zossso> pirl: might have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danand> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<AstorZZZ> g++?
<AstorZZZ> You mean compiling stuff from terminal?
<whileimhere> hmm still scrambled
<AstorZZZ> I actually tried
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: have a look at System>system administration>software sources
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, yes!
<jpatrick> !b-e | AstorZZZ
<ubotu> AstorZZZ: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mehrab> what is the problem with this log?       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57511/
<pir1> hm .. it says how in the wiki right ?
<jeffMASTERflex> DRebellion_: i think he is looking for a hand holding environment reminiscent of MS software. AstorZZZ give anjuta a shit
<jpatrick> !ohmy | jeffMASTERflex
<ubotu> jeffMASTERflex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AstorZZZ> There were some problems with linking with standart libraries
<AstorZZZ> when i tried using g++
<jeffMASTERflex> i meant shot! lol
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, still get the error
<jpatrick> jeffMASTERflex: whoops :)
<whiteeagle> bye
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, :O
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: make sure main, restricted, universe & multiverse are activated, also make sure gutsy-updates is activated
<nickrud_> jeffMASTERflex: you need a spell checker ;)
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: Have you tried another media player? like mplayer or vlc?
<zossso> pirl: Maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I got at the details, and it says it failed because /dev/sda1 is mounted
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: but it's not mounted before gparted starts
<jeffMASTERflex> nickrud_: it was the last word.. so i jsut hit enter
<whileimhere> both
<riad> still nothing about shutdown problem
<whileimhere> mplayer just shows black
<AstorZZZ> The problem with text editor + g++ is debuging
<nickrud_> jeffMASTERflex: I saw it was a typo, was gonna let it go but jpatrick jumped the gun
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, gdb?
<jpatrick> nickrud_: I was too fast :)
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: You were using the livecd, right?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I'm on the livecd
<pir1> zossso: about v. 7.10 it doesn't say much except what I've tried dosens of times .. :P
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: and /dev/sda1 isn't mounted before gparted starts
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: Have you tried converting it?
<AstorZZZ> DRebellion_: i have no clue how to get it running
<[43zla]> greetings everyone
<tkooda> Seveas, if I have to remove the keys first I'm already running more than one command, so I mine-as-well just do the two `ssh-keygen`'s and be done with it.  ;P  thanks anyway though.
<pir1> says a lot about 7.04 though
<[43zla]> i've got a question
<[43zla]> if someone could give me a helping hand
<AstorZZZ> Alright, i opened up Anjuta
<pir1> maybe that applies to 7.10 as well .. ?
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, i still get the same error
<AstorZZZ> made a generic c++ app
<mehrab> any help??
<AstorZZZ> hello world
<whileimhere> no how?
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: Does your system work, though?
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, mind pasting it?
<AstorZZZ> build->compile
<zossso> Try 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and search for 'vesa'
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: on the livecd, yes
<zossso> pirl: Try 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and search for 'vesa'
<Fryda> !ask | [43zla]
<ubotu> [43zla]: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: I haven't logged back over yet
<AstorZZZ> completed... successful
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: Try.
<[43zla]> Does,somebody around here know a good .swf editor for ubuntu.
<[43zla]> ?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: hmm.. it might be working.. I unmounted /dev/sda1 w/ umountt after starting gparted
<AstorZZZ> build->execute->ok
<[43zla]> ..
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: You can try some online resources: http://www.zamzar.com
<Devourer> How do I uncompress a .tar.bz2?
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: which ubuntu version do you use?
<AstorZZZ> shows program blah,blah,blah does not exists
<riad> Ive installed ubuntu and it is working perfectly, except the shutdown functions(suspend,hibernate,shutdown)
<CorruptTerrorist> 7.10 fliegenderfrosch
<tkooda> Devourer, google has many pages answering that
<Joff> hi can anyone help me? kind of new to Ubuntu/Linux
<whileimhere> koo;
<jeffMASTERflex> Devourer: right click and extract
<whileimhere> kool
<Starnestommy> Devourer: tar -xjf file.tar.bz2?
<whileimhere> ty
<MrMist> hey guys
<MrMist> :)
<erUSUL> !ask | Joff
<ubotu> Joff: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tkooda> Devourer, `tar xjf file.tar.bz2`
<utkan0s> Joff, say what you need help with
<riad> if anybody can help that will be great
<Devourer> Thanks. XD
<Joff> ok
<mehrab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57511/         help please
<Squawk> Devourer, or just bunzip file.tar.bz2 if you dont wanna extract the tar
<AstorZZZ> I compile hello world app with anjuta, how do i actually run it?
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: and what for are you trying to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic ?
<MrMist> Does anyone know how if I'm able to move buttons on the frame around the window? I want the min/max buttons to be on the left side of the window instead of the right
<Odd-rationale> whileimhere: If after conversion doesn't work, then the file might be corrupted.
<CorruptTerrorist> whenever i try to open restricted drivers manager
<whileimhere> ok
<Squawk> mehrab, possibly misnamed partition in fstab?
<Odd-rationale> MrMist: You can install a different theme
<fliegenderfrosch> MrMist: I'm not sure if that's actually possible with metacity
<[43zla]> anyone saw my question ?
<[43zla]> >_>
<AstorZZZ> So how do i get a simple hello world up and running with Anjuta?
<mehrab> Squawk: let me see
<riad> any help pls
<icyak> with what?
<riad> shutdown
<utkan0s> chat moves fast guys, repeat your q
<ere4si> MrMist, you can do that in the gconf editor
<Odd-rationale> MrMist: Some themes have the buttons on the left. see http://art.gnome.org or http://gnome-look.org for more details
<Joff> i need help with NVIDIA driver install for my card to use its full 3d application, its a Nvidia 8600 GT XXX edition and when i try to use the pkg supplied by NVIDIA it says you do not have your distro's libc header files please get your libc development package? can anyone understand this one?
<[43zla]> REPEAT: Does,somebody around here know a good .swf editor for ubuntu.
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, how to run it? open up a terminal and type ./nameofprogram
<pir1> zosso: confusing file, but it looks like nvidia is all over that file .. the only thing about vesa is  "# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<pir1> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode."
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, use cd to get to the correct folder first of course
<mehrab> Squawk: nno that is correct, I didnt changed fstab
<riad> any body can help
<icyak> what with shutdown?
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: and which ubuntu version are you using?
<DRebellion_> !patience | riad
<ubotu> riad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<whileimhere> i get a message that my wmv is encrypted is there any way around it?
<MrMist> ere4si: How do I do that with the gconf editor ?
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, 7.10
<pir1> zossso even ..
<Squawk> mehrab, try fsck on /dev/hda#, the one that represents that uuid, see what that gives?
<brambo> can anyone help me?
<brambo> im having an audio issue
<DRebellion_> !info swftools | riad
<ubotu> riad: swftools (source: swftools): Collection of utilities for SWF file manipulation/creation. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1867 kB, installed size 4480 kB
<utkan0s> Joff, what package are you trying
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: that's a bit strange, because the kernel version in 7.10 is 2.6.22
<DRebellion_> !info swftools | [43zla]
<ubotu> [43zla]: swftools (source: swftools): Collection of utilities for SWF file manipulation/creation. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1867 kB, installed size 4480 kB
<DRebellion_> riad, sorry, wrong person
<riad> my dear i tried all websites and i need to solve my problem to deploy ubuntu for 250 users
<mehrab> Squaw: I dont know how?
<utkan0s> riad, what shutdown issue
<AstorZZZ> DRebellion_: except there's no executable there
<Joff> im using the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
 * [43zla] slaps ubotu around a bit with Invader Zim's iron fist
<[43zla]> thx i'll try it
<AstorZZZ> although anjuta showed no problems compiling it
<[43zla]> i installed swftools already some of them
<[43zla]> but don't know how to use it
<zossso> pirl: Should see something like 'Driver          "nvidia"'
<sleek> is there a way to build an ubuntu live cd without an installer? but rather, it just runs via disk?
<brambo> soon as i start up i can listen to audio through VLC Media player but when i try to use XMMS it thinks the sound is already in use but it isn't?
<pir1> yeah .. I see that about .. 4 times
<riad> im not able to shutdown my pc by any command, i have to press and hold the power bottun
<[43zla]> how to run swftools ?
<brambo> i need to use XMMS for internet radio
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, I have no idea how to use anjuta. I can tell you that you should use  g++ code.cpp -o nameofprogram and then ./nameofprogram.
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: yes, my original system still works
<mehrab> Squawk: and I think I dont have /dev/hda
<puller> I am getting an error when installing ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4410213#post4410213
<ere4si> MrMist, apps - metacity - general - button layout - move the menu to the end and put the colon before menu e.g. minimize,maximise,close:menu
<utkan0s> Joff try nvidia-glx-new
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/Screenshot-synaptic.png
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: Are the partition sizes correct?
<AstorZZZ> DRebellion_: And how do i debug it?
<DRebellion_> riad, what happens when you try to shut down?
<Squawk> mehrab, have a look in /etc/fstab and see which partition relates to that uuid. It must exist
<brambo> anyone have any idea why it does this?
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, if relevant, http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/00001.jpg
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, you need to debug a helloworld app? what exactly is the error message you receive?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: they're the same as they've always been
<pir1> zossso : I was lying to you :P it's two times
<riad> it is just giving blank screen
<AstorZZZ> DRebellion_: How can i compile a opengl app with g++?
<Joff> have tried that and i still cannot use things like the compiz cube
<prasanna> is there away we can disable the 'keyring' when the pc boots up? i know its related to the wireless connection
<zossso> pirl: Is it commented out?  (# in front of the lines)
<DRebellion_> riad, does it go through any shutdown procedure?
<pir1> no, it's not
<utkan0s> what command are you issuing riad
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: so the resize did not work?
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: nope
<prasanna> everytime i read a solution found on google, it ends up causing more problems
<pir1> oh .. yeah, one of them is
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, look up some opengl c++ tutorials on the net or buy/rent a book
<prasanna> in relation to this problem i mean
<rikkimaru> Odd-rationale: i'll try it on the livecd again, perhaps get a more useful error
<eliran> can anyone here help with enabling 3D i have Nvidia 8800GT and its intel based system
<riad> either the menu commands or command line like sudo shutdown -h now
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: not sure, but maybe it helps if you remove the old kernels
<AstorZZZ> DRebellion_: hell, no, i expect to proceed with more complex apps, how do i debug em?
<Odd-rationale> rikkimaru: You might want to try the official live GParted CD.
<iPod-nano> Someone tell me where to find the asterisk sound files.
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, how?
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: just search for "linux-image" in synaptic
<brambo> Can anyone help me with my audio issue?
<DRebellion_> AstorZZZ, perhaps you should learn gdb
<riad> yes it goes through the procedure but it doesnt power off or show anything
<AstorZZZ> DRebellion_: usually books dont cover compiling opengl apps with g++ from terminal
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: and remove the older ones
<zossso> pirl: As long as one is not commented out, it is fine
<mehrab> Squawk: ok, ok I think I realized what happened
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, you trying to get nvidia working with a new kernel? if so, prepare to bang you head against a wall for days
<prasanna> no ones been able to solve the keyring at boot up issue
<pir1> ok .. then it should be fine then ? but it calls it "Failsafe device" ?
<prasanna> ?
<utkan0s> riad can you issue a shutdown -h now and then dump the contents of ps aux to pastebin
<tanath> my flash keeps freezing in epiphany
<utkan0s> it sounds like something is holding it up
<fliegenderfrosch> prasanna: what exactly is your issue?
<nickrud_> AstorZZZ: you might be better served asking these questions on ##c and ##c++
<zossso> pirl: sounds like your failsafe device is nvidia.  failsafe should be vesa..  Strange
<pir1> hm
<AstorZZZ> nickrud_: well, its relevant, because i'm looking for a working-out of the box IDE for ubuntu
<pir1> so .. then I should try to make vesa fail ... ? :P
<prasanna> the keyring pop up at startup
<zossso> pirl: want to send me your xorg.conf?
<pir1> ok
<fliegenderfrosch> prasanna: which ubuntu version are you using?
<prasanna> having to enter it everytime it boots up, must be away to automatically have it registered
<brambo> What can i do so my XMMS works? it seems to think my audio is in use but I can play MP3's on VLC fine
<pir1> if I'm able to find it .. :P *noob*
<CorruptTerrorist> Package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic has no available version, but exists in the database.
<prasanna> 7.10
<zossso> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CorruptTerrorist> ^^ that's the problem
<nickrud_> AstorZZZ: you're gonna find more people who do compilation there. c and c++ is not specific to ubuntu, and this is meant to be a support channel for ubuntu issues
<riad> how to dump ps contents...i cannot see anything in the screen once i issue the command
<Odd-rationale> OK I'm out of here
<samel> hi
<CorruptTerrorist> right... how do i reinstall ubuntu?
<neverblue> brambo, something else has a handle on your audio, you can logout/back in to get it to release, or, if FF is open, that might be doing it, shut down all your instances of FF
<DRebellion_> riad, you should
<flowOver> anyone have experience getting pdt setup with eclipse and other plugins so that it doesn't crash?
<fliegenderfrosch> prasanna: have you used the common-pamkeyring workaround in feisty and then upgraded?
<jeffMASTERflex> AstorZZZ: try this guide for compiling and running C++ apps with g++. It is really easy to follow
<utkan0s> riad so everything goes black immediately after issuing that shell command?
<DRebellion_> CorruptTerrorist, just like you installed it
<brambo> FF  ?
<riad> yes
<jeffMASTERflex> AstorZZZ: http://gentoo-wiki.com/StartingCPP
<utkan0s> are you doing this within X
<prasanna> no, was a fresh 7.10 install
<brambo> neverblue: FF ? what is this?
<neverblue> brambo, FireFox
<AstorZZZ> jeffMASTERflex: thanks!
<DRebellion_> brambo, feature freeze for ubuntu+1 (was on feb 14th)
<brambo> neverblue: firefox is using my audio ?
<prasanna> i realize its related to the wireless connection
<neverblue> brambo, re-read, I said if
<fliegenderfrosch> prasanna: is libpam-gnome-keyring installed?
<brambo> neverblue: I'll try to logout in back in
<utkan0s> riad are you doing this within X
<pir1> zossso: looks like I'm having a lot of them :P like xorg.conf5, xorg.conf backup etc.
<ere4si> MrMist, any luck?
<pir1> receiving ?
<CorruptTerrorist> wow... a reinstall after 1 day
<riad> what do u mean by within X
<prasanna> let me check
<brambo> neverblue: its done this before but then suddently worked again in a little bit
<Joff> utkan0s: as i say im new to this and i dont understand why i cannot install this new driver release from nvidia? is it something im doing wrong? or is something missing
<brambo> neverblue: i have audio but just XMMS dont wanna play
<neverblue> with a nick like that CorruptTerrorist, I would imagine that everyday :D
<utkan0s> are you at a GUI or just at a CLI riad
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: i still don't think reinstalling is necessary
<utkan0s> Joff is glibc installed
<riad> GUI
<zossso> pirl: not receiving yet
<riad> but i cn use terminal
<utkan0s> riad gnome or kde
<CorruptTerrorist> fliegenderfrosch, give me an alternative
<pir1> should I try to send it again ?
<neverblue> brambo, as I explained, something has a hold of your audio, and isnt releasing it to xmms, thats all I can say
<prasanna> fliegenderfrosch, yes it is
<zossso> pirl: sure
<riad> gnome
<prasanna> should it be?
<riad> yes
<wigliam> where is possible to install the latest glibc from the repo
<fliegenderfrosch> prasanna: hm... then there should be a checkbox in the password dialog not to show the dialog again
<brambo> neverblue: ok ill just logout n back in and see what happens
<utkan0s> riad /etc/init.d/gdm stop ..this will kill X
<utkan0s> issue a shutdown when you get back to the terminal
<Joff> utkan0s: how would i check this?
<fliegenderfrosch> CorruptTerrorist: reloading of the packages list doesn't help neither?
<utkan0s> Joff try synaptic package manager, search for glibc
<pir1> zossso: maybe I have to configure this irc-thingy as well .. ? ;D
<utkan0s> riad you will most likely lose connection to us, im curious what happens when you issue a shutdown from outside of x
<Joff> utkan0s there is a glibc-doc that is not installed, is this what you mean?
<danand> Joff - apt-cache search glibc
<utkan0s> no
<utkan0s> joff what else is there
<utkan0s> that isnt installed
<MrMist> ere4si: there's got to be a editor for this !? Can I create my own theme ?
<prasanna> no checkbox
<ere4si> MrMist, could you open the gconf editor?
<Joff> utkan0s: too many to list
<ere4si> MrMist, gnome-look has a tutorial for theme making
<zossso> pirl: ...or the transfer problem is on my end.  I'm new to this IRC client
<Joff> utkan0s: glibc on its own is not in the list
<terry_gardener> hello
<riad> it is the same
<AstorZZZ> So i compile a hello world app with g++
<pir1> I'm new to this one too .. using Pidgin .. it doesn't have any options conserning file-transfers
<AstorZZZ> I ran it from terminal
<AstorZZZ> Funny thing - there's no output
<MrMist> ere4si: Hmm.. do you know how I adjust the transparency of unfocused windows ?
<sharperguy> Anyone have any experiance installing the realtime kernel on a dell laptop (the E5whatever)
<terry_gardener> wonder if anyone can help, the edit menu option wont open, says starting edit menu and then nothing happens
<AstorZZZ> So i wrote some stuff to txt file to make sure it actually works
<brambo> neverblue: its something in KDE doing it, soon as i logon under Gnome its all good again...thanks for your help though
<AstorZZZ> Well, it works
<AstorZZZ> But why there's no output in the console?
<neverblue> brambo, its not 'KDE' directly
<zossso> Ah, I'm using 'x-chat GNOME'
<ere4si> MrMist, you need compiz for that I think - I don't do eye candy stuff - sorry
<riad> same blank screen and it didnot shutdown
<Imaginal> Using my hardware volume up/down and mute buttons, gnome shows the square in the middle that says what the volume is, but it doesn't change. What is going on?
<brambo> neverblue: what are you saying?
<jeffMASTERflex> AstorZZZ: mine had output in the console. i followed the exact instructions on the site
<pir1> pidgin was already installed with ubuntu .. so ...
<utkan0s> Joff is libc6 installed
<MrMist> ere4si: gnome-look ?
<neverblue> brambo, its working, be happy :D
<zossso> pirl: don't know about pidgin.  Might not be file transfer capable.
<danand> joff - to see if glibc is installed type dpkg-query --status pkgname
<ere4si> MrMist, I'll get a link
<brambo> neverblue: yeah i just wanted to use it under the new KDE4 desktop I got :D
<pir1> well, there is an option, but .. nothing happens obviously
<pir1> ;P
<neverblue> brambo, thats another channel :D
<krut> hello :)
<jeffMASTERflex> AstorZZZ: look at the summary at the end. once it compiles, you have to run it with "./hello"
<danand> joff - or try a dpkg -l | grep glibc
<brambo> neverblue: well thats why ur here now i know, thank u
<rikkimaru> I'm on a livecd trying to use gparted to resize my main partition.  Can someone look at http://pastebin.ca/919548 and help me?  Thanks
<zossso> pirl: Here is a sample x.org for NVIDIA... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339930
<utkan0s> it's called libc6 Joff
<brambo> neverblue: :)
<riad> again the shutdown problem
<usurper> if i wanted tohave ubuntu on a virtual machine using wmware which version would i need? vmware server? or what?
<ere4si> MrMist, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<utkan0s> riad what happened
<riad> same
<AstorZZZ> jeffMASTERflex: oh, yeah, it works now too
<brambo> neverblue: have u seen the name sudobash in here lately?
<utkan0s> riad were you at a console only
<utkan0s> not a terminal within X
<Joff> libc6 is listed as installed and ok
<riad> yes
<neverblue> brambo, nope, sorry
<utkan0s> riad did it just freeze
<usurper>  if i wanted tohave ubuntu on a virtual machine using wmware which version would i need? vmware server? or what?
<AstorZZZ> So, now i've got a working hello world app / file IO
<brambo> neverblue: k ty...im gonna go thanks 4 all ya help
<riad> but i ran your command from root terminal
<utkan0s> Joff do you have the dev packages installed associated with it
<fliegenderfrosch> usurper: vmware player should be enough, you then just have to create the vm with an other tool
<utkan0s> riad were you able to type commands after you issued the shutdown?
<fliegenderfrosch> usurper: alternatively you could use virtualbox
<Joff> i hate to say, but i havent a clue?
<brambo> neverblue: ubuntu forever :D
<utkan0s> Joff look in synaptic packaged manager, search for libc6
<utkan0s> Joff install everything that makes sense
<AstorZZZ> Howdy, so how do i compile hello world apps it in anjuta?
<JasonWoof> I upgraded to hardy and now the NetworkManager keeps reporting me as offline
<riad> i cannot type any command after
<usurper> "virtualbox" is a name for another virtual machine maker
<AstorZZZ> The problem is, it only generats an .o file
<AstorZZZ> *generates
<riad> i rebooted
<JasonWoof> every time I open pidgin or epiphany I have to tell them to go online.
<utkan0s> riad can you reboot ok?
<riad> yes
<Joff> utkan0s: i think this is where the problem is, as none of this makes sense to me
<utkan0s> riad when you issued the shutdown from the client did the screen go black or just freeze
<fliegenderfrosch> usurper: yes, i know, thats why i said "alternatively"
<JasonWoof> how can I force epiphany to always open in "online" mode?
<riad> but i cannot suspend , hibernate or shutdown
<utkan0s> Joff.. there is a bit of a learning curve
<rikkimaru> I'm on a livecd trying to use gparted to resize my main partition.  Can someone look at http://pastebin.ca/919548 and help me?  Thanks
<Joff> utkan0s: i figure that
<utkan0s> Joff, do you know what synaptic package manager is
<riad> blank
<danand> joff - dpkg -l | grep libc6 ... if libc6-dev pops up in the output you have it installed
<utkan0s> Joff sometimes programs need the dev libraries
<AstorZZZ> When i compile a hello world app in anjuta it only generates a .o file, there're no executables!
<Joff> utkan0s: yes im there but there are around 20 items in the list and am unsure as to what is needed
<mohi> hi, is it possible to connect two laptops with their wireless for internet and file sharing?
<utkan0s> Joff, grab libc6-dev
<AtomicSpark> mohi: yes, it's callled ad-hoc
<Joff> i see a libc6-dev in there thats not installed
<utkan0s> if you dont have it
<utkan0s> install that Joff
<utkan0s> and try your nvidia shell script again
<utkan0s> you dont need anything else in the list, i just checked
<yahya> I have a problem with asterisk at bootup, it starts before the network is fully up, so all the channels are not initialized. Is there a way to configure the init scripts so that it waits for a network interface to be up first?
<lomener> kelk1 parle français??
<MrMist> ere4si: it's a metacity theme I'm creating then, right ?
<MrMist> or GTK ?
<mohi> AtomicSpark: tanx. should I install any package? is it possible with a XO and ubuntu?
<Joff> i have to ask, but how is a newbie like me suposed to know that?
<ere4si> rikkimaru, you can't use gparted on a mounted partition
<robot_jesus> how do i set my host name
<riad> so...
<fliegenderfrosch> lomener: try #ubuntu-fr
<rikkimaru> ere4si: It wasn't mounted before gparted started
<lomener> thx
<ere4si> MrMist, probably
<zossso> pirl: gotta go, but good luck to you
<ere4si> rikkimaru, the live cd must have mounted it
<danand> robot_jesus - use the hostname command in a terminal
<rikkimaru> ere4si: when I ran sudo umount /dev/sda1 before running gparted, it claimed it wasn't mounted
<Joff> ok utkan0s, will leave here as i have to stop the gui to do it
<sharperguy> AstorZZZ, click build project
<natto> hello, how do you specify a ./configure option (--foo=bar) when you install via apt-get?
<rikkimaru> ere4si: but after it, it is mounted
<danand> robot_jesus - type man hostname in the terminal for help
<utkan0s> Joff ok
<utkan0s> riad are you 100% positive you were outside of X
<riad> do u think there is no solutions for my problem
<Joff> thanks for the help if i dont get back :)
<AtomicSpark> mohi: it's more of a driver setting then "installing packages". i'm not sure how you do it in ubuntu.
<ere4si> rikkimaru, that is what your paste says
<riad> yes
<utkan0s> riad it's a common X issue but I've never seen it from outside X
<progfunk> zossso: pir1 or was supposed to be Pirk, but that was taken .. well, here I am, trying again :P
<jeffMASTERflex> natto: the debs are pre-built. for special compile time options, you need to compile it yourself
<rikkimaru> ere4si: so... why is gparted angry at itself for mounting /dev/sda1 then?
<ere4si> rikkimaru, try   sudo umount -v etc   to get a confirmation that it was unmounted
<robot_jesus> danand: thx
<xiven> Hey all
<natto> jeffMASTERflex: thanks
<jonasbjork> i just got the GroupWise client working in Ubuntu 7.10 , blogged @ http://jonasbjork.blogspot.com/
<natto> jeffMASTERflex: so in order to make the configuration most like the apt-get one, would you just copy the configuration and use it for compiling?
<MrMist> ere4si: can't find the tutorial
<sharperguy> Anyone here use the realtime kernel on a dell (ubuntu preinstalled) laptop?
<utkan0s> riad when you stopped gdm did it drop you to just text?
<progfunk> hmmm
<xiven> I was in the middle of an upgrade to Feisty, and along hte way it errored...trying to install gconf2, something about needing python2.5, but 2.4 is installed..I have tried installing 2.5 manually, as well as removing 2.4 before hand..but it won't let me
<ere4si> MrMist, are you trying to make ubuntu look like a mac?
<progfunk> does pidgin sWck with irc .. ?
<jeffMASTERflex> natto: i don't know what you mean, i usually read the readme and install files in the source packages to determine what options i can compile in
<MrMist> ere4si: Yeah, that's what I'm after
<mohi> hi, is it possible to connect two laptops with their wireless for internet and file sharing?
<mhrnjad> progfunk: try xchat
<natto> jeffMASTERflex: i mean, i'm assuming apt-get has some standard ways of putting files, to ease uninstalling
<ere4si> MrMist, google mac4lin - someones already done the work
<natto> jeffMASTERflex: and i would like to stick to these standards if possible
<[-NetBoy-]> re
<scudDA> hi. Anyone else finding repo downloads reaallly ssllloooowwww?
<jeffMASTERflex> natto: yes, you can build your own debs to ease uninstalling later.
<progfunk> zossso: did it get any better ? .. *trying to fix things*
<JasonWoof> how can I get network manager to always report me as online?
<rikkimaru> ere4si: It was unmounted, and I got the same error when I tried again
<natto> well i mean, if you compile it yourself, Synaptic won't be happy right?
<rikkimaru> ere4si: can I run the commands without gparted?
<jeffMASTERflex> natto: to do it the sloppy and unrecommended way, you can use checkinstall. to do it the nice way, you can use debhelper
<fliegenderfrosch> scudDA: they are ok for me, maybe you should try a different mirror?
<natto> jeffMASTERflex: alright, i'll check that out, thanks a lot
<ere4si> rikkimaru, what commands? - the program to partitions' commands?
<xiven> Here is the error I get when I try to restart the dist-upgrade since it failed... http://rafb.net/p/94RZ8O82.html
<rikkimaru> ere4si: yes, like in the error report it attempted to run 'e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1'
<Fireal> HI all, should be a real easy question but the forums give me answers to related questions;  How do I list the users of a specific group?
<ere4si> rikkimaru, you can run that - but the filesystem needs to be unmounted
<ere4si> ...
<rikkimaru> ere4si: okay, but I assume there are more commands than just that to resize it, right?
<natto> actually, that doesn't make sense: i'm trying to install ffmpeg with mp3lame
<bluewraith> hi all
<natto> all guides i read for ubuntu show --enable-mp3lame on after you apt-get lame
<jole> hello ppl
<utkan0s> Fireal, type groups userID where userID is the user you want to check
<natto> for ffmpeg
<ere4si> rikkimaru, try the force option   umount -fv etc
<rikkimaru> ere4si: It claims it's not mounted after I run it once
<Fireal> utkan0s:  that's almost what I'm after.  I want all users to a group, not all groups a user is a memeber of
<danand> xiven - have you tried running sudo apt-get install python2.5 ? or do you still get errors?
<bluewraith> Does anyone where have some spare time that they can waste on me? I'm looking for some information about SSH and what all I can do with it.
<Fireal> utkan0s:  like group root is my username and my brother's but not my sister's etc.
<tgelter> bluewraith: feel free to pm me
<progfunk> zossso : thank you for being helpful, but I think I'll have to call it a day.. (just try one more thing)
<ere4si> rikkimaru, I'm at a lost then - never have probs with gparted...
<rikkimaru> ere4si: when I try it w/ qtparted I can't resize :/
<zossso> progfunk: piro?
<progfunk> yeah
<progfunk> :P
<progfunk> suddenly there came a message about my name being taken and stuff
<progfunk> so .. had to change
<zossso> progfunk: i see... I don't know if file transfers are allowed on this server.
<utkan0s> Fireal, getent group groupname
<utkan0s> like this?
<progfunk> oh
<ere4si> rikkimaru,  try   sudo umount -a ext3 -ond
<zossso> progfunk: I can't seem to private message you
<progfunk> hm
<Imaginal> Using my hardware volume up/down and mute buttons, gnome shows the square in the middle that says what the volume is, but it doesn't change. What is going on?
<utkan0s> Fireal, you can also look in /etc/group
<bluewraith> tgelter: you get the messages? just curious, havn't used IRC in years
<ppvanzella> HI! Has anybody noticed a problem with python on hardy today?
<ppvanzella> because it kinda broke here
<ere4si> rikkor is it windows your resizing
<ere4si> oops
<Fireal> utkan0s: Ahh, I think that is the answer...Thanks!
<utkan0s> np
<progfunk> well .. Pidgin doesn't tell me wheter it's working or not ..
<progfunk> but you don't seem to respond to the message, so I guess it doesn't work the other way either
<progfunk> hm .. I left :P
<progfunk> should've used another client ..
<tgelter> bluewraith: I pm'd you
<zossso> progfunk: ha... yeah you left. I like x-chat gnome.  might try that
<danand> Imaginal - how annoying :(. think i had a similar problem with xine - when i used the volume control nothing happened. turned out xine was trying to change the wrong thing. not sure how you would find out what device that is trying to control though
<mrpockets> so in OO, how do you enter two liens of text in a cell when using Excel?
<Photocopy> It is not clear how to install something from a .tar.gz archive. I am trying to install the following: http://avant-window-navigator.googlecode.com/files/avant-window-navigator-0.1.1-2.tar.gz   Can someone give me a hand?
<PriceChild> Photocopy, read the "readme" file in it.
<ppvanzella> Photocopy, have you tried adding the repository for it?
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: this program is available as a deb from www.getdeb.net I advise you get it from there if you want
<Photocopy> PriceChild: It is not clear.
<ppvanzella> there's one somewhere, I'm sure
<mrpockets> Photocopy, are you trying to install AWN?
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: Ill look
<ppvanzella> yep, on getdeb, there's where it is
<Photocopy> mrpockets: Yes
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Eh?
<mrpockets> i also am a super noob in linux, but keep googeling it, there is a package for it thats pretty self explanitory
<progfunk> *installing bitchx and xchat-gnome*
<zossso> progfunk: cool
<danand> Imaginal - check your keyboard make model and layout is correct in system -> prefs -> keyboard
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: www.getdeb.net, get the .deb for awn there
<ppvanzella> or, if you're running Hardy, just apt-get install avant-windo-navigator
<ppvanzella> window*
<progfunk> ok .. I'll be back
<zossso> k
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Theres unhandled dependencies when i try to use that
<danand> Imaginal - also you can look and set what controls what events in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: and can't gedebi solve them?
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: are you running gutsy?
<progfunk> hm
<progfunk> is this the same channel ? :P
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Yes
<zossso> progfunk: yes
<Imaginal> danand: the keys seem to work, and show the volume going up or down... but no response. The keyboard appears to be mapped right, but there is a disconnect somewhere
<progfunk> I was thrown into this before doing anything
<ppvanzella> alright, I'll find you the repository
<progfunk> hehe
<incorrect> what is the meta package for the 32bit libs on amd64?
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: yes, you need to install the dependencies on the site first before you install the actual program. they are there on the getdeb page for awn
<zossso> progfunk: me too.  that's why i'm here
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: It doesnt say it can solve them, it says dependency is not satisfyabe.
<Photocopy> no they arent.
<progfunk> hehe ;D
<progfunk> najs
<Imaginal> danand: also, it used to work, meaning I likely broke it at some point
<zossso> right-click my name.. see if you can send me a file
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: yes they are. i see them and installed them myself right now
<danand> Imaginal - oops :(
<Photocopy> No, libpango1.0-0
<ppvanzella> well, gedebi usually finds them and installs them for you
<Photocopy> tell me where you see that package? Its required for libawn
<Photocopy> which is required for the others.
<ppvanzella> ah, alright, libawn is not in the repos
<bluewraith> tgelter: found my problem... need to register. oups
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Libawn is on the site
<progfunk> zossso: does anything happen ?
<Photocopy> libpango1.0-0 is not, which is required for libawn in the first place
<ppvanzella> here we go, Photocopy, add the gutsy-backports repository
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: are you using gutsy? if you are there shouldn't be any depend issues installing libawn
<ppvanzella> on synaptic
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: yes im using gutsy
<ppvanzella> and avant-window-navigator and libawn should be there
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Im afraid i wont do that until you read what i wrote
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: then you might want to enable the backports repository for updates, because i do not have that issue myself
<zossso> progfunk: nope.  not allowed on this server.  Want to try a different server?
<ppvanzella> oh, sorry
<tom17bombadil> i run 10/04 on a amd64. now i want to install a 32-bit firefox because of flash. but trying to install the ia32-libs apt says it cant find it. (universe is enabled though)
<progfunk> ok
<ppvanzella> libpango? I'm pretty sure it's on the repos
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: libawn and awn are both on getdeb themselves, theres libpango1.0-0 as a dependency of libawn
<zossso> progfunk: I'm on EFNet channel #perl
<tgelter> bluewraith: pm me back when you get it figured out
<ppvanzella> that's odd
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: it is very odd. you should have libpango installed at version 1.18.3
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: There are other libpangos in synaptic.
<progfunk> how do I run two servers at once ?
<progfunk> :P
<Photocopy> there is not 1.0-0
<DRebellion_> progfunk, what sort of servers?
<bluewraith> tgelter: will do.. but /register don't work... whats the right command? Sheesh I feel like such a noob
<zossso> IRC-> Connect
<progfunk> haven't used irc for years
<ppvanzella> what version is there?
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to prevent fsck from running automatically when running from battery power? Every 30 startups have an uncanny ability to coincide with things like presentations...
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: Apparently not.
<progfunk> irc
<progfunk> with xchat gnome
<ppvanzella> did you download the gutsy version on getdeb?
<zossso> progfunk: IRC -> Connect... will open in new window
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Older versions
<ppvanzella> because 1.0.0 is on hardy I think
<synic> is Felipe Venegas  wrote 2 hours ago:  (permalink)
<synic> crap.
<synic> is Felipe Venegas in here?
<progfunk> it was that easy .. :P
<ppvanzella> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: this is the repository
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: wait, nevermind, its in there
<tgelter> bluewraith: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<ppvanzella> alright ;)
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: I know, its in synaptic
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: The package libpango1.0-0 is already installed
<bluewraith> tgelter: thanks. Just googled it. *hits self*
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: marked by a green square.
<ppvanzella> yep
<ppvanzella> so it's all good
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: And at the newest version
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: No, it not all good, gdebi still says i need it
<ppvanzella> really? *Odd*
<ppvanzella> and it can't install it?
<jeffMASTERflex> ppvanzella: definitely a local issue for Photocopy. i just installed from getdeb without issues
<ppvanzella> what version of libpango it says on synaptic that yu have
<chana> Hello
<ppvanzella> jeffMASTERflex: I installed from the main repos here
<ppvanzella> on hardy
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: Alright, then no awn for me then?
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to prevent fsck from running automatically when running from battery power? Every 30 startups have an uncanny ability to coincide with things like presentations...
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: try adding the awn repo ppvanzella provided
<Joff> utkan0s: still have an issue mate
<Amazing> New to this. I am trying to move user information from one server to the other one. I was able to get passwd, group, shadow, and gshadow onto the new server, but I cannot get the home folders to move. I tarred the old home folder, I can extract it on the new server, but cannot get the home folders into the home folder on the new server.
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: He didn't provide me one, or he didnt highlight my name when he did it
<void^> chazco: tune2fs
<AHemlocksLie> How do I extract a RAR split up into multiple parts? All I can manage to do is go through and individually extract each piece, which means any files split up end up with just one part
<scudDA> hi all. having troublw with update manager. It is stuck "downloading package information" at file 30 of 47
<utkan0s> Joff, same message?
<chana> Anyone know what controls the theme for the Gnome Panel?
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main
<chazco> void^ - That disables it completely iirc, and isnt the best solution. I just want to prevent it running the 30-boot check when not on battery
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: there it is
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: What do I do with this?
<Joff> utkan0s: after eboot i got the "cannot determine screen or adapter" message so im back to square one and still cant get things like the cube to work
<ppvanzella> you put it at the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LainIwakura> just tried installing 3 progs and failed all
<Photocopy> how do I do that?
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: go to Settings/Repositories in Synaptic
<LainIwakura> rebooted back to winxp
<LainIwakura> lol
<utkan0s> chazco, use tune2fs with the -i parameter and you can set when you want it done
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: then you aptitude update and aptitude install avant-window-navigator
<LainIwakura> linux is going to take me a while to learn
<fo_x86> when I type in the command "man 3 calloc" it says No manual entry for calloc in section 3, I'm guessing I don't have a section 3, anyone know how to fix this?
<utkan0s> setting 0 will disable it forever, you can put in your own values
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Alright then...
<chazco> utkan0s - But I might not know... take the laptop to a lecture, connect to the projector and suddently everyone gets to watch 30 minutes of disk checking...
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: ?
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: tell me if something goes wrong
<chazco> Sometimes its not possible to know when i'll need to use it in advance
<chana> Anyone know what controls the theme for the Gnome Panel?
<scudDA> anyone know how to clear the files downloaded so far from the update manager?
<utkan0s> chazco, then just run it manually
<CorruptTerrorist> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: there is a 3rd party software section. click on add and input the repo line he gave you
<AHemlocksLie> How do I extract a RAR split up into multiple parts? All I can manage to do is go through and individually extract each piece, which means any files split up end up with just one part
<Joff> utkan0s: i cant activate the EXTRA option in Appearance because it asks to use the driver but when i do it reboots and i get the Cant Determine error
<CorruptTerrorist> whats that binary frivers trigger
<chazco> Still doesnt solve it unless i run it many times
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: I did, now what?
<CorruptTerrorist> *drivers
<utkan0s> chazco, it's either on, off, or scheduled
<amenado> scudDA-> apt-get clean
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: click reload
<utkan0s> what kjind of behavior are you looking for it to do?
<Joff> utkan0s: i now have a headache
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Duh, i meant after
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: make sure it is checked as enabled, then hit the reload button in synaptic
<chazco> utkan0s - On someone elses laptop it says that its skipped due to being on battery, but mine doesnt do that
<utkan0s> Joff, I'm not too familiar with the cube or any of that business.. never had a need for it, sorry man
<void^> AHemlocksLie: if it actually is a multipart rar, 'unrar x first.part.rar' will extract all of them.
<utkan0s> chazco, ah
<chana> Anyone know what controls the theme for the Gnome Panel?
<CorruptTerrorist> !binary_drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary_drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: Now what though?
<CorruptTerrorist> argh
<AHemlocksLie> void^ thanks
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: now find avant-window-navigator, it should be there somewhere
<chazco> And its really, really a serious bug. Means Ubuntu is unusable sometimes
<Joff> utkan0s basically i cant activate any of the perfomance options of the gui
<fo_x86> when I do "man 3 calloc" it returns No manual entry for calloc in section 3, anyone know how to fix this?
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: There isnt one this time.
<CorruptTerrorist> ah got it
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: search for "avant" and install the package named "avant-window-navigator"
<CorruptTerrorist> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Theres avant-window-navigator-bzr.... thats the closest thing
<ppvanzella> yep
<ppvanzella> that's it
<ppvanzella> there's also an avant-window-navigator-trunk, right?
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Didnt work
<natto> jeffMASTERflex: thanks again, you cured a very horrible headache of mine
<ppvanzella> either one should be fine
<ppvanzella> woot ><
<utkan0s> chazco, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<Photocopy> avant-window-navigator-bzr:
<Photocopy>  Depends: libawn-bzr but it is not going to be installed
<Photocopy>   Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Photocopy>  Depends: libawn-bzr but it is not going to be installed
<Photocopy> oops sorry
<FloodBot1> Photocopy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scudDA> amenado: Tried that, but when I go to update and click "check" it goes stright to file 30 of 47 and gets stuck...
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: are all the ubuntu repos active?
<utkan0s> chazco, that seems like a decent compromise
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: I dont know
<chazco> Reading it now
<Djerodek> Hello, I'm looking for a little bit of help - I've managed to get stuck with two ext partitions on my USB key that I cannot access or delete in Windows. I don't have access to linux, so I wanted to know if anyone can point me in the direction of a good piece of software to delete the whole kit-n-kaboodle
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: go back to the repos section of synaptic and enable all the Ubuntu repos
<Flare183> Seveas: hehe
<amenado> scudDA-> try  sudo apt-get autoclean
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: How do I know I even have all of the repos?
<jamalf> The ATI drivers in the gutsy repositories still require Xgl, right?
<Seveas> Flare183, sorry, I needed a vitim for testing the new ubotu2 :)
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: they're all there, they can just not be checked
<scudDA> djerodek: do you need fles off those partitions or could you just format the drive?
<jack-desktop> is there anyway to make my disk stay the same name..?
<Flare183> Seveas: ok one sec
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: just check all the ones except the one named "source code" on the ubuntu software tab
<Djerodek> I just want the space back
<Djerodek> I don't care about what's on 'em
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: play
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: okay* done
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: now try again
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: They were all fine. checked except source.
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: also go to the tab named Updates and enable all of them except "pre-release updates"
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Same error.
<Photocopy> jeffMASTERflex: That was done too
<ppvanzella> weird³
<Photocopy> weird
<Joff> can anyone else shed some light on this? i am trying to install the correct driver for my Nvidia 8600 GT XXX Edition, the driver has been installed (took some working out, done it now thanks to utkan0s) but when i use it and reboot it gives me the "cannot determine your screen or adapter" message and i cant use any advanced performance options for the gui ie. desktop cube
<Photocopy> i tried again
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: there's another package there, Avant-window-navigator-trunk
<Photocopy> and now its installing
<ppvanzella> alright! \o/
<scudDA> amenado. Sorry, no change with autoclean. Where are those files? Will deleting them help with it getting stuck?
<ppvanzella> sweet!
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: I clicked install again. now whats this trunk thing
<Djerodek> jeffmaster: I just want to delete the partitions - I don't care what's on them
<krut> I clean myself with a rag on a stick
<utkan0s> Joff your xorg file doesn't sound configured properly
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: it was just if that package didn't work
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Does it turn on upon boot or do I have to do it myself?
<amenado> scudDA-> i think they are at /var/cache/apt
<utkan0s> Joff check /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... i'm sure there are tons of guides out there for this cube thing you want that show you what to put in that file
<scudDA> djerodek: I would have thought you could format it from Windows
<jeffMASTERflex> Photocopy: you have to do i yourself. add it in System/Preferences/Sessions
<utkan0s> Joff make sure you back up that file before modifying it too
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: I think there's an option somewhere in the to do it, altho I just put mine winder sections
<ppvanzella> under*
<Djerodek> Nah - I can't touch them because they're seen as the extension of an NTFS partition
<Djerodek> It's weird.
<ppvanzella> (the problem with AWN is that it can cover the text bar here ¬¬)
<Photocopy> ppvanzella: Whats teh command to run it anyway?
<ppvanzella> avant-window-navigator
<Joff> utkan0s thanks i have just realised ive missed it as you said it haha, will look now
<scudDA> ewww. maybe you could format it from linux? Download a live CD and boot it.
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: avant-window-navigator
<utkan0s> Joff, definitely back that file up
<Photocopy> k thanks
<Djerodek> Can't boot live CDs - the HP laptop I have doesn't like 'em
<Photocopy> I gotta reboot cause i also got updates isntalled now
<Photocopy> thanks
<ppvanzella> Photocopy: and make sure you had awn-manager or installed
<amenado> Djerodek-> lest you have a driver for ext in xp, xp cant really see and read that partition
<ppvanzella> okay
<Djerodek> I'm in Vista, but yeah
<loxley_> hi i just put in one 500gb ide drive and my controller detects it, but when i've booted the install cd i cant test mount it, any ideas?
<utkan0s> Joff, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
<ppvanzella> alright, my turn to complain: The today's hardy update broke part of python
<DRebellion_> loxley_, what happens when you try to mount it?
<ppvanzella> Is anybody having this problem, or has a solution to it?
<playya> loxley_, do you have created some partitions?
<Pici> !hardy | ppvanzella
<ubotu> ppvanzella: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<scudDA> amenado: that folder contains archives (folder), pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin
<loxley_> OMG
<loxley_> OMG
<ppvanzella> oh, sorry
<Pici> loxley_: stop
<loxley_> fucking n00b i am
<loxley_> Pici: thanks, problem solved
<LeChacal> can someone help with having update problems with a PC that is set to a static IP address? i dont want to type out all the background for nothing.
<duvnell_> does anyone know of a package I can install that will basically monitor stuff about the system (mem usage, processes/threads, etc) and show me near-realtime stats on a webpage?
<Squawk> duvnell_, mrtg can do that
<basso> Hmmmm
<duvnell_> isn't that just network traffic?
<amenado> scudDA-> try  sudo apt-get -f install   it does a sanity check for broken packages and tries to fix
<scudDA> duvnell: I believe there will be a nice process manager in Hardy.
<Squawk> duvnell_, you can configure it to show just about anything
<Squawk> duvnell_, or have a go with conky (thats real time)
<amenado> LeChacal-> what is the problem during update?
<Joff> utkan0s: i think i found it, the screen header was missing CODE: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<utkan0s> Joff, cool, hope that works out for you
<Joff> utkanos: going to try now
<utkan0s> k gl
<Joff> utkan0s thanks again mate
<utkan0s> np
<Squawk> duvnell_, but as an idea, I have mrtg showing cpu usage (dual core processor, shows individual cores), mem usage, and cached, plus network traffic. I was going to do fan speed, but felt like overkill (all that in gentoo mind, but wil work in ubuntu)
<scudDA> amenado: That says it has changed zero files. I guess the files already there are ok. It just doesn't want to download any more.
<duvnell_> cool
<duvnell_> can I have your installation :) ?
<LeChacal> amenado: i can get out to Internet through firefox, i can ping google through terminal, but when i do a apt-get update it comes back with like host not found (i am not sitting at the PC now it is node0 of a soon to be beowulf cluster)
<xidarian> i typed free the fish in the run dialoge and this fish won't go away
<amenado> scudDA-> what kind of error where you getting?
<xidarian> if i try to click him he leaves but not for long
<xidarian> i tried finding the process with htop but i dont'know what its called
<xidarian> some help pls!
<Pici> xidarian: You need to kill gnome-panel
<cafuego> xidarian: Logout and log back in.
<scudDA> no error. It just says "downloading file 30 of 48" and does nothing. THis is when checking for updates, it's not even downloading the actual updates
<amenado> LeChacal-> perhaps there was a typo on the url of the source? it should just move forward to the next in the list though
<LeChacal> amenado: it is set to a public static ip address that my school owns but was unused for about a year and if i do a who is to see who own the domain it comes back with noone, if that makes a differnt
<CarlFK> how can I tell what res my screen is currently at?  (cli so I can cut/paste into an email to show proof)
<xidarian> cafuego i dont' want ot logout
<leeping2007> Hi there, I'm currently installing GRUB through an Ubuntu Net Install, and I know for sure that it's installing GRUB to the wrong hard drive.  How do I manually get GRUB to install to the correct hard drive??
<cafuego> CarlFK: xdpyinfo | grep dimens
<amenado> scudDA-> perhaps its just a bit slow, calculates the gpg key and stuff...maybe wait for a few minutes?
<LeChacal> amenado: it is every url in the source.list it cant find
<cafuego> xidarian: It's the law
<xidarian> Pici thanks!
<LeChacal> amenado: yes it skips them and goes to the next and next but gets nothing
<xidarian> Pici i think its gone now!
<CarlFK> cafuego: thanks - too cool.
<amenado> CarlFK-> try   xdpyinfo  and look trhough it
<Pici> xidarian: :)
<xidarian> i' never gonna run that stupid fish again
<xidarian> annoying
<scudDA> it is a new machine, so this is the first time it's run updates. It's 64bit gutsy on a fast machine though...
<Jahromeo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<amenado> LeChacal well you can check if your name server is okay, check whats in /etc/resolv.conf , try it and come back
<_bryce> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. Apt-get just asked me to insert a CD to get a package; how do I tell it to always go to the internet instead to get packages?
<scudDA> thanks for the amenado anyway.
<levander> Why does the update-manager icon on the task bar only want to upgrade 8 packages, but 'sudo apt-get upgrade' wants to upgrade 98 packages?
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody successfully using a pptp vpn under ubuntu?  I am trying to use network-manager-pptp to connect to strong vpn but get "validation options failed" in 7.04.
<jamalf> _bryce, Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out (by adding a #) to the first line
<_bryce> jamalf, thank you
<condoulo> I'm currently in an Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD, and I am trying to format a new partition to ext3, but it keeps giving me an error. Any reason why?>
<CarlFK> this isn't right:   dimensions:    2880x1200 pixels (731x304 millimeters)
<utkan0s> levander is there a new release you're not using?
<utkan0s> levander it will say at the top if there is a new release ready for download
<amenado> CarlFK-> should be the last line from the command,
<Bloguero__Connor> hello, I can't install Apache1. I get this error:
<Bloguero__Connor> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bloguero__Connor> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Bloguero__Connor> is only available from another source
<i0n> Im trying to install ubuntu on vmware (ms vir pc actually) and when it loads up the screen has mad distortion
<amenado> CarlFK-> i take it back..
<Bloguero__Connor> I tried with sudo apt-get install apache
<LeChacal> amenado: it is fine because i had to fix that early because i could only get to sites through their ips because i had the wrong DNS listed
<RoC_MasterMind> Bloguero__Connor, try sudo apt-get install apache2
<RoC_MasterMind> Bloguero__Connor, apache 1.x is out-dated.
<levander> utkan0s: I'm on Gutsy.  I thought that was the latest?
<Bloguero__Connor> dont want to instal appache2, I have a script that requieres Apache1
<CarlFK> xdpyinfo  http://dpaste.com/36975/
<utkan0s> levander just a suggestion
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor, just compile it from source
<komputes> Is there a way of erasing a CD-RW without downloading K3B, Brasero or the like. Is the any integrated OS support for CD-RW in 7.10?
<RoC_MasterMind> komputes, maybe with like cdrecord or some command line thing
<RoC_MasterMind> or maybe with one of the built in CD utilities.
<amenado> CarlFK  am curious if you do  crtl+alt+ +(on numpad) does your resolution change?
<Bloguero__Connor> utkan0s: I tried, and got this:
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor, use pastebin please
<Bloguero__Connor> http://pastebin.com/d516464b3
<utkan0s> thanks
<amenado> komputes-> wodim is behind k3b   maybe you can man wodim
<wickedways> hi. is anyone here who knows where to find an overview about (mobile)graphic cards? i'm about to buy a laptop and would like to know in advantage whether dual-head is working (or general info about external screen-compatibility). thanks
<basso> Installing my first ubuntu server now, so will be asking strange questions :P
<CarlFK> amenado: hang on... I am sshed in from a multi head box.  I bet it is tunneling back to my 'other' X server, not the one that is running on the box I am running the command on..
<TrustNoOne> what is there to do with ubuntu that is fun
<basso> play quake engine games?
<osfameron> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<komputes> amenado: RoC_MasterMind  it's actually nautilus-cd-burner, which is integrated but thanks
<CarlFK> amenado: what should the displayname be for xdpyinfo  [-display  displayname]  ?
<kostkon> TrustNoOne, games, compiz, screenlets, programming? etc etc?
<amenado> CarlFK-> try the command chvt  3 or switchto 3  assuming the other is in the vt3
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor, type this
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor,  ls -l /bin/sh
<utkan0s> where is that linked
<amenado> CarlFK-> mine just says :1.0
<gombotz> hello guys, does anyone knows how to set firewire audio devices with freebob ?
<Bloguero__Connor> utkan0s: Got this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-02-21 08:36 /bin/sh -> dash
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor, broken symlink
<Bloguero__Connor> so?
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor, try rm -f /bin/sh  .... then ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<michalski> hello, on my secondary computer using amsn, it doesnt seem to want to pull up hotmail, when i click on open inbox, it says that it cant open "mozilla $url", so i changed it to "firefox $url", now it opens firefox but it gives me some cgi-bin website (http://www.cgi-bin.com/)
<michalski> how do i fix this?
<michalski> ....hello?
<Bloguero__Connor> utkan0s: Thanks, seems it is compiling now
<utkan0s> Bloguero__Connor, you're welcome
<Khajavi> Applet error when log-in to ubuntu
<elhoir> hello, why cannot i access to my cd drives in console?
<elhoir> i cal do "ls" but it is always empty
<fabio> cd
<amenado> elhoir-> do you have a cdrom disk in it?
<elhoir> amenado: yes i have
<krut> is this disk mounted?
<amenado> the cdrom is not empty?
<elhoir> krut: yes it is
<krut> can you view it using sudo?
<elhoir> the thing is that ubuntu mount it using the label of the disc
<amenado> elhoir is the filesystem on that cdrom something ubuntu can read?
<fabio> df -h
<elhoir> amenado: yes it is
<elhoir> amenado: right now i have GTA San Andreas
<Squawk> Hey guys, I have a little "mute" icon covering the little speaker in the panel at the top of gnome. When clicking it, I get "no volume control/gstreamer plugins or devices found". How can I find out if indeed it is the soundcard not working of if its other softwrae I dont have?
<amenado> elhoir-> i dont know what GTA San Andreas is, is that a windows game?
<elhoir> amenado: yes it is
<Squawk> dmesg, seems to imply its codecs
<amenado> elhoir  when you type mount ;  what does it display that cd drive as?
<ere4si> Squawk, tried right clicking it?
<Skullmonkey> Can someone help me find a 3d video accelerator for my graphics card? ive been searching for the past hour with no luck.
<amenado> elhoir and the file system that it sees as?
<Squawk> ere4si, i mentioned that in my post
<basso> how do i list the directory?
<amenado> basso ls -la
<ere4si> Squawk, you said clicking - not right clicking...
<elhoir> amenado: mount says it is mounted on /dev/scd1
<Khajavi> Squawk: i dont your case you can search in lauchpad
<amenado> elhoir can you paste the one line referring to that?  result of mount command,
<|unjustice|> I keep getting errors when I start Kvirc and amarok...ubuntu says that I cannot read connection list, and cannot connect to .DCOP server
<|unjustice|> I am running gutsy on x86
<elhoir> amenado: yes, wait a minute
<amenado> elhoir just one line, dont flood
<basso> im just sooo n00b at ubuntu server
<elhoir> amenado: http://www.reactos.org/paste/index.php/456/
<TrustNoOne> is there a channel for gentoo?
<amenado> basso then why do you need to run a server?
<Skullmonkey> Can someone help me find a 3d video accelerator for my graphics card? ive been searching for the past hour with no luck.
<speeddemon8803> TrustNoOne try #gentoo
<basso> to learn..!
<TrustNoOne> speeddemon8803, tx
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, using xchat ?
<Skullmonkey> yes
<speeddemon8803> basso, diving head first into ubuntu server, is crazy, i did it, i wouldnt suggest it at all.
<amenado> elhoir  well its filesystem is udf, not sure if your ubuntu supports that file system...you can check /boot/config-`uname -r`
<michalski> speeddemon8803 Uncalled for
<Khajavi> what is the difference of debian and ubuntu? which is better?
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<michalski> oh hahahaha
<speeddemon8803> michalski, what is?
<amenado> basso what are you trying to learn?
<michalski> trustnoone is the name sorry speeddemon8803
<elhoir> amenado: 2.6.22-14-generic
<amenado> basso maybe you can get a book on linux ?
<spenser_> Anyone know a python library that can parse dhcpd.conf?
<speeddemon8803> Ok, i was thinking what the heck just giving adivce lol.
<amenado> elhoir  read again what i pasted
<Skullmonkey> neverblue no file or dir
<speeddemon8803> its ok michalski, i forgive you..this time :)
<Skullmonkey> lspci
<michalski> speeddemon8803: ok haha goodjob,thanks
<wigren> basso, i would suggest the art of unix program. its heavy but you'll learn a lot
<leeping2007> Hi there, if I format a hard drive that had LILO on it as a boot loader, will it still be there?
<asdir> @khajavi: many. the most imortant are that ubuntu is built on debian, they deliver new versions in different time spans and ship with different programs
<basso> Im trying to set up an easy fileserver thats going to share 4-5 disks on a network while having the possibility to run remote access on it to control torrent and usenet programs
<elhoir> amenado: i dont understand.. i am spanish hehe
<Stwange> how do I stop bash from showing the full path?
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, use pastebin ever?
<Skullmonkey> neverblue: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)
<Joff> utkan0s: im afraid i still have no joy, it still gives the message
<amenado> leeping2007-> nope, once you format that partition where lilo resides,, its gone
<leeping2007> amenado: thanks :)
<Skullmonkey> neverblue yes i have
<amenado> elhoir it does not support udf ? to make sure, check the file  /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Khajavi> Help me: I chroot to new directory and I cant run firefox + GTK. What do I do?
<utkan0s> Joff, :(
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, looks like an S3 video card, what are you doing to 'get the driver' for it ?
<Joff> utkan0s: im afraid my own knowledge is severly lacking in how to describe the issue
<amenado> Khajavi is the path to its libraries and executable accessable from your chrooted dir?
<utkan0s> Joff, did you look at those links
<TrustNoOne> michalski, what is uncalled for
<Khajavi>  Help me: I chroot to new directory and I cant run firefox + GTK. What do I do?
<Joff> i have lost the last link u sent im afraid
<utkan0s> Joff, your xorg conf is not right
<utkan0s> ok
<amenado> !patience | Khajavi
<ubotu> Khajavi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<michalski> trustnoone: nothing, it was just the way i read your name
<AWCADDE3> One quick question, I have an ExHDD attached to my PC which is running Ubuntu, I need to share this across my network so that my windows machines can access it, How would I go about doing this?
<tbrock> hey guys, I accidentally removed a couple of the menu bar things I had like the network selector and the battery meter, and i can't find the exact ones I had through the add to menu selector
<michalski> trustnoone: Trust No One, Try Gentoo
<tbrock> do you guys have any ideas how to get those back
<utkan0s> Joff http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
<Skullmonkey> neverblue someone told me to dl a packet and it diddnt fix my problem with wine so they told me i need to try and fine a 3d accelerator
<TrustNoOne> ^o)?
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, what are you trying to do exactly, as you mentioned downloading a packet and also wine in the same sentence?
<Khajavi> ubu: I first search at google then I ask here
<Siarom> Someone knows of a good tutorial for layer7 in ubuntu?
<amenado> tbrock did you try to google for those? sometimes we refer to google if we ourselves cant find the name
<elhoir> amenado: what have i to look for?
<Joff> utkan0s: incidentally do you have any knowledge of soundcard installation?
<amenado> elhoir if udf is supported or not
<tbrock> i did not, i figured that there were a million different ones and did an apt-cache search
<elhoir> amenado: in /boot/config-2.6.22.14-generic?
<tbrock> but I want to know the default ones on a 7.10 laptop setup
<elhoir> amenado: ok but how can i see that, file is too large
<utkan0s> Joff, not particuarlly but I can try
<Khajavi> amenado: when I chroot to new direcotry I run /usr/bin/firefox
<Joff> utkan0s: i think mine is an unsupported one Creative XFI fatal1ty
<amenado> elhoir not my issue :P  you try to open an unsupported filesystem (maybe)
<amenado> Khajavi-> but does that exist in your chroot dir?
<Skullmonkey> neverblue wine freezes for me. so i want to winehq and they told me to download a packet for my vid card and then told me to do some tests and diddnt like my result and told me i need a '3d accelerator'
<amenado> Khajavi is the path to its libraries and executable accessable from your chrooted dir?
<SlayerFaith> Hi, can ntfs-3g be relied upon reasonably well not to mess up an NTFS partition when writing large amounts of stuff to it?
<hischild> what's up folks
<Khajavi> amenado: no the firefox and gtk are avalable in my chroot
<tbrock> ok got it brb
<amenado> Khajavi including the support libraries it needs?
<Khajavi> amenado: yes they are avalble
<amenado> Khajavi-> what kind of error are you getting if any?
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, that has nothing to do with what I thought you were attempting, sorry, cannot help
<MAY36> HOLA
<Skullmonkey> neverblue your the 6th person who has tried. thanks anyways
<Khajavi> amenado: when I want to run vim or nano I can becase I dont run X. but when I want to run firefox i cause GTK error
<MAY36> hola como funciona esto
<neverblue> Skullmonkey, maybe asking a more clear question might help (alot) :)
<MAY36> me podeis ayudar
<neverblue> !es | MAY36
<ubotu> MAY36: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ere4si> Skullmonkey, your card doesn't have 3d support  in linux
<rikkimaru> Does windows have to be installed as the 1st primary partition?
<Skullmonkey> ere4si so im completely screwed in getting wine to work?
<amenado> Khajavi you do realize firefox uses the X features via GTK..so if you dont have it in chroot, umm you are out of luck
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: what are you trying to get wine to do?
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: short answer: yes
<ere4si> Skullmonkey, wine will work - just not windows apps that need 3d...
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith not freez my comp when i try to do anything with it
<rikkimaru> erUSUL: what if I already have a ext3 partition there?
<tbrock> i also wanted to ask where you now enable desktop effects
<tbrock> can someone point me in the right direction
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: what are you trying to download with wine? Its more of an emulator for *some* windows programs... not really a download client
<rikkimaru> erUSUL: is there a way to move it?
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: you will have to play tricks and fool the windows instaler i guess. Dunnno couse i never tried
<boggystudios>  is there a tutorial on how to customize edubuntu (or any other linux distro) to a particular school?
<amenado> rikkimaru-> am not 100% sure, but if its below something like 1024 cylinder,, at least thats how the old stuff seem to work..you myabe okay...not sure though
<wwalker> what tool should I use to add/change the id3 tags in existing .mp3 files under ubuntu?  I'd prefer a command line program
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith and ere4si its not even running. when i try to open anything that relates to wine (even to configure wine) my comp freezes
<Khajavi> amenado: can I run X via chroot? how?
<wwalker> so I can script it
<rikkimaru> amenado: I already have a rather large ext3 at the beginningg of the drive.   Is there a way I can move it so unallocated space is at the front?
<erUSUL> rikkimaru: iirc you can not move the beggining of a ext3 partition but you better check it elsewhere
<bluewraith> rikkimaru: have you tried gparted? Its a bootable live-cd that lets you move partitions around. its very slow work though. Took 3 hours to resize 200 gigs for me
<amenado> Khajavi-> i dont know, i never tried it, but you know how chroot works? you may have to read tutorials and make sure the libraries it needs are inside it..and reachable
<ere4si> Skullmonkey, I don't do wine - sorry
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling wine?
<xidarian> has anyone here ever had fun with a forkbomb
<rikkimaru> bluewraith: I just finished manually resizing my partition (gparted wouldn't work), but I guess now i need to move it...
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith yes
<amenado> rikkimaru-> you want to do magic? hehehe..use gparted maybe, but if I were you, i'd save the data first
<bluewraith> skullmonkey what program are you trying to get to run under wine?
<phuzion> Is there a good code editor that can show the differences between two revisions of a file, similar to what mediawiki will do?
<rikkimaru> amenado: i don't understand
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith i havent tried any. i cant even open the window to configure wine. all my comp does is think then freeze completely
<rikkimaru> amenado: I've already resized it, it's just sitting at the front of the table
<prince_jammys> rikkimaru: do you have the gparted live cd or did you install gparted with APT?
<archman> hi, a little offtopic here. How to turn off that 'has joined' and 'has left' messages not to display on irssi?
<rikkimaru> prince_jammys: I've been using gparted off of my xubuntu livecd
<rikkimaru> prince_jammys: I don't have any blank Cds -_-
<amenado> rikkimaru-> i dont know how you have moved/resize your partition, but you also then now have to re-arrange grub entry if you move the partitions
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: what program do you use to start wine?
<Khajavi> amenado: ok I read it again patiently. (i need it to create new customize live cd) thank for your response
<rikkimaru> amenado: I'm going to ahve to screw with GRUB anyway if I install windows
<prince_jammys> rikkimaru: oh ok. didn't know it came with xubuntu
<GortiZ> hi to all
<Jahromeo> is there any app that allows me to install my current install on my 4gb flashdrive?
<mneptok> phuzion: jedit has a diff plugin
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith ive tried terminal and from the applications menu and they both freeze my comp
<amenado> rikkimaru-> well do it, i suggest gparted, but you claimed it did not work..so..
<phuzion> mneptok, you mean gedit, or is there a program called jedit?
<rikkimaru> amenado: I didn't try it for moving, but resizing failed because it kept mounting the drive it was trying to resize
<TrustNoOne> i have xp pro and ubuntu dual booted, i want to remove xp and put on gentoo, should i just delete that partition and install gentoo on it? and gentoo boot loader should load my options for ubuntu?
<rikkimaru> amenado: do you know of another way to move it other than gparted?
<xidarian> if anyone is bored and doesn't mind having there computer freeze try this, its known as a fork bomb, dont' do it if you dont' want ot have ot do a hard reset tho, just type ":(){ :|:& };:" at the command prompt and hit enter, then wait a few, be careful tho, it will freeze ubuntu, you will have ot reboot
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: under my install of wine, which I havn't realy used... I just open the windows exe of the file and wine takes over from there automatically.
<Jahromeo> is there any app that allows me to install my current install on my 4gb flashdrive? - something similar to norton ghost where i can just copy this install and make it bootable on my 4gb drive
<fgdgdfgdf> how i can see the version of openssh i use ?
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: what program are you trying to use wine for? a game?
<mneptok> phuzion: jedit. sudo apt-get install jedit. http://jedit.sf.net
<GortiZ> someone could help me with mesa drivers? I want to know if there are some options to make a powersave under mesa drivers... I used catalyst drivers and they have 3 power configurations: battery saving, balanced and performance.. there's something like that with mesa drivers?
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith that also freezes. and a game
<amenado> rikkimaru-> yes, one buys another hard disk, move it over there, verify, then repartition the old drive
<bluewraith> skullmonkey: sorry then... i'm not quite sure what is wrong.
<rikkimaru> Does anyone know of a way to move my partition from the front of the table other than gparted?
<rikkimaru> amenado: i'm on a laptop :D
<rikkimaru> amenado: plus, that's not really feasible
<amenado> rikkimaru-> well, if not, you are sol
<prince_jammys> rikkimaru: check if the gparted that comes with xubuntu has all the same features
<Skullmonkey> bluewraith nobody does :( thx anyways
<rikkimaru> prince_jammys: I can try using it again, but last time I got errors that didn't treally make sense
<hischild> GortiZ, not afaik since they don't use your gfx card heavily (unless i'm wrong on this one?)
<Jahromeo> what is the best program to use if i wish to make a bootable copy of my current install on my flashdrive - for work or play or whatever
<rikkimaru> prince_jammys: rebootin'
<Jahromeo> what is the best program to use if i wish to make a bootable copy of my current install on my flashdrive - for work or play or whatever - to always have my distro with me wherver i go
<julio_pe> how to install iTask (dock) in Ubuntu, without E17 ???
<mneptok> !repeat > Jahromeo
<amenado> rikkimaru-> you can not get an external drive? or replace your laptop drive?
<prince_jammys> rikkimaru: what i mean is maybe the xubuntu gparted is not the same as the gparted live cd.
<fgdgdfgdf> how i can see the version of openssh i use ?
<amenado> ssh -version ?
<fgdgdfgdf> thx
<erUSUL> fgdgdfgdf: apt-cache policy ssh
<GortiZ> hischild, :(
<GortiZ> well thanks
<hischild> GortiZ, you don't need that either, since it's already energy saving
<JasonWoof> can anybody explain why epiphany now takes 12 minutes to start?
<AstorZZZ> ubuntu(w/ gnome) is working helluva slow on my portable 20gb hard, 2.2ghz celeron, 512 megs of ram and a sis integrated video
<JasonWoof> epiphany  3.51s user 0.39s system 0% cpu 12:49.40 total
<GortiZ> hischild, one thing is low load and another is using a low clock with low load :(
<julio_pe> How to install iTask (dock) in Ubuntu ???
<AstorZZZ> i set up a xfce 4
<AstorZZZ> it's still slove
<AstorZZZ> *slow
<hischild> GortiZ, good point there ... but compare windows no load vs linux full load ... and here linux still beats win on battery time then
<AstorZZZ> opera runs slowly
<JasonWoof> I updated everything "mark all updates", "apply" deleted /etc/network/interfaces, rebooted and ran network-manager
<AstorZZZ> switching between tabs is slow
<AstorZZZ> it's a pain
<AstorZZZ> why?
<GortiZ> hischild, i agree.. but i'm still searching the better ways to long lasting my battery :D
<Stwange> JasonWoof, because you've got a CPU draining timer with nice graphics timing it :)
<hischild> GortiZ, if you manage to find one let me know! i'm still very much interested in that!
<AstorZZZ> winxp ran like a charm
<GortiZ> hischild, I'm used to use my laptop on battery and 30 minutes of power are always wellcome :D
<GortiZ> hischild, i'll do
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, is something taking up all your RAM and/or CPU time?
<Digi> ubuntu has a santanic verdsion?
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: not quite
<KaiserM> Ok, so I tried to update, it froze, now it says I need to run dpkg --configure -a, but when I try that it says I need superterminal privelidges, and when I try to download the superterminal program is says run dpkg --configure -a
<AstorZZZ> running a task usually takes a "long time"
<hischild> GortiZ, now we're talking about it ... it actually is so interesting i'm gonna find some time now
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, what is the output of top in a shell?
<AstorZZZ> cpu is 100% when i just move through administration/system/apps menus
<nickrud_> KaiserM: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a   (sudo gives admin privs)
<amenado> KaiserM-> you meant super user priviledge?  use sudo
<AstorZZZ> it's 5-10% idle i guess
<Digi> here is a ?
<nickrud_> Digi: someone's idea of a thematic joke
<Joff> whats the command to restart x server?
<Digi>  how do I get wallpaper in the background while the cude is rotating
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: where?
<Joff> please
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, where what?
<KaiserM> sweet...now it froze configuring tzdata, do I need to do anything with that?
<nickrud_> Digi: #compiz-fusion has people who know that stuff inside out
<Digi> ok
<nickrud_> KaiserM: give it some time, tzdata can tak a while
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: "AstorZZZ, what is the output of top in a shell?"
<TrustNoOne> how do you change the speed of your cursor on the touchpad
<Joff> #compiz-fusion
<AstorZZZ> top of the shell?
<KaiserM> I gave it some 4 hours and it overheated my comp and froze
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, yeah, open a terminal and type in "top
<nickrud_> Joff: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, "top"
<chris_d> AstorZZZ: In a shell, run "top"
<archman> Digi: on compizconfig on cube there is some background options, skydome...
<KaiserM> the little circle quit spinning, too
<AstorZZZ> ok, done
<Joff> nickrud_: thanks
<nickrud_> TrustNoOne: you would add some configs to /etc/X11/xorg.conf , man synaptics has all the options
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, something using a lot of cpu or ram?
<AstorZZZ> nope
<AstorZZZ> apps are loading slowly, switching between tabs in opera is slow
<nickrud_> KaiserM: hm, what little circle would be running when   sudo dpkg --configure -a   is running?
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, did you turn off all/any eyecandy?
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: i switched from gnome to xfce 4.0
<KaiserM> I was talking about when it snagged on tzdata
<AstorZZZ> is there anything i can disable?
<nickrud_> KaiserM: have you run that sudo command yet?
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, not familiar with xfce, but doesn't that have a built in composite manager too?  are you running with the composite extension enabled?
<KaiserM> yeah it executed, thank you
<chris_d> AstorZZZ: If you know how to use pastebin, run: top -b -n 1 | head  6 and copy the output to pastebin.
<billytwowilly> hi, how do I remove hard drives from my desktop in gnome? I want them mounted, I just don't want to see them on the desktop.
<nickrud_> KaiserM: ok,  try    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ,  you usually get more useful error messages in the terminal
<Satan> can I use iTask on gnome?
<nickrud_> billytwowilly: either mount them someplace other than /media, or run    gconf-editor  /apps/nautilus/desktop  and turn off show volumes
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: i've no idea what's a composite manager
<AstorZZZ> chris_d: no i dont :/
<KaiserM> nickrud: hold on a minute my landlord was at the door
<AstorZZZ> it's takes a second or even two to just switch between tabs in opera
<ogre> I have an ipod but dumped windows and my external harddrive got dropped whilst plugged in so i damaged the head. i hear there is a way to pull music off my ipod using amarok but am not sure how. anybody know?
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, in a terminal:  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Composite
<CorruptTerrorist> hey guys, how do i get perl on apache?
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, if Composite is enabled, and xfwm4 is compiled with composite support, that will cause a slow down
<billytwowilly> nickrud_, I put them in /mnt/ and they still show up.
<David_> Hi, in need of some help, very new to the idea of Linux and chosen Ubuntu, just installed it and it installed just fine, but it freezes, I've seen that some people are having problems like this but I can't seem to get mine to work, I can move the mouse but thats it.  I'm running an INtel Pentium 4 3.02, 1 gig of ram, any ideas?
<nickrud_> CorruptTerrorist: you should only need to install libapache2-mod-perl2 , and maybe restart apache
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<billytwowilly> nickrud_, I don't want to turn off displaying all media, I still want my ipod and flash drives and cd's/dvd's to show up.
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud_,  << sudo apt-get install apache libapache-mod-perl >> ?
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: nuthin
<narg> How would one get gdb (or objdump) to output (dis)assembly that is in a format that is ready to be reassembled?
<nickrud_> billytwowilly: a sec, gotta run deal with a problem, CorruptTerrorist no, the one I mentioned
<fgdgdfgdf> root@andLinux:~$ ssh xx.xx.xx.xx
<fgdgdfgdf> ssh: relocation error: ssh: symbol EVP_Cipher, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<archman> guys how to turn off notices such ass 'has quit' , 'joined'...?
<AstorZZZ> it's not there
<fgdgdfgdf> anyone know why this error ?
<spork969> amarok won't show the songs on my hard drive. Is there a better media player that can sync with an ipod OR is there a way t fix this problem?
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, i don't know then...did you type it in exactly as above, caps and all?
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: jup
<kane77> spork969, banshee syncs with iPod well..
<rikkimaru_> How do i mount something to the harddrive and get grub to boot it?
<spork969> kane77, thanks ill try that
<rikkimaru_> I have an iso that I want to boot from
<hoarycripple> AstorZZZ, sorry...i'm out of ideas for now.
<nickrud_> billytwowilly: could you put up your /etc/fstab please
<AstorZZZ> hoarycripple: i even tried cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | more
<AstorZZZ> didnt find the composite word mentioned
<billytwowilly> nickrud_, don't worry about it, you sound busy. I'll fix it later.
<Bloguero__Connor> now I can't install postgresql in a just installed Ubuntu. I get this: http://pastebin.com/f6793a157
<yo__> can i back up my hard drive to another comuter?
<nickrud_> billybob: not now. someone here set up a new mail account, but didn't set outgoing server to 587. Easy fix
<AstorZZZ> switching between tabs takes 1-2 seconds - that's totally unacceptable :/
<AstorZZZ> and cumbersome
<kane77> spork969, there are few other tools such as hippod (not sure if it's spelled correctly)
<rikkimaru_> Does anyone know how I can get grub to boot an iso from my hd?
<AstorZZZ> overall ubuntu works slowly on 2.2ghz, 512 mb ram
<AstorZZZ> what the hell
<spork969> kane77: i have hipopod but its not working too great
<PriceChild> AstorZZZ, more ram would be nice
<yo__> how can i back up my harddrive to another computer?
<AstorZZZ> PriceChild: come on
<nickrud_> more ram is necessary, gnome's increasing ram requirements is what finally forced me to upgrade to a machine that could hold more memory
<PriceChild> AstorZZZ, that's my guess... i run on 768 mostly and that's fine, surprised you're saying its slow :/
<kane77> spork969, I guess I haven't tried it yet, but I have it installed...
<CorruptTerrorist> guys... how do i install perl on apache2?
<yo__> help...
<AstorZZZ> i blame the integrated video card!
<spork969> yo__: using either a usb cable or a crossover cable is one of the easiest ways
<yo__> mm..
<nickrud_> CorruptTerrorist: did you install libapache2-mod-perl2 ?
<yo__> i don't have either of those
<yo__> adhoc network?
<kane77> spork969, but my iPod is kind of messed up after installing linux for ipod.. :/
<compy> can someone help me register on this server
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud_, through synaptic?
<jaderaven> d
<nickrud_> CorruptTerrorist: sure
<compy> ./msg nickerve register compy?
<KaiserM> so my next question is, I have a laptop with a bluetooth radio inside, and it currently refuses to turn on; any suggestions?
<David_> Hi, in need of some help, very new to the idea of Linux and chosen Ubuntu, just installed it and it installed just fine, but it freezes, I've seen that some people are having problems like this but I can't seem to get mine to work, I can move the mouse but thats it.  I'm running an INtel Pentium 4 3.02, 1 gig of ram, any ideas
<KaiserM> and or its not being recognized by windows and currently not functioning under ubuntu
<kostkon> David_, graphics card?
<jaderaven> can someone help me get started, i have a few basic questions about ubuntu... an instant message might be best
<jaderaven> thanks
<David_> I am running a Radeon 9800pro graphics card
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud_, still not working
<yo__> how can i back up my hd on a windows comp to a ubuntu comp thru an adhoc network?
<Bloguero__Connor> now I can't install postgresql in a just installed Ubuntu. I get this: http://pastebin.com/f6793a157
<PriceChild> jaderaven, no-one has any idea unless you ask
<nickrud_> CorruptTerrorist: hm, I use the libapache2-mod-php5 , works fine. I'd expect the perl to work as well, it's a well known extension
<jaderaven> haha well im not even sure where to start i figgured someone might wanna take this up in an instant message if they feel so inclined
<KaiserM> its on a laptop and fn+f2 doesnt turn on bluetooth like it should, its been turning on and off my wifi with windows
<spork969> kane77: linux ON your ipod?
 * CorruptTerrorist tries installing fastcgi
<CorruptTerrorist> hmmm
<Decinoge> INTERNETS, I NEED YOUR HELP... STATE A REAL GOOD REASON TO START A REVOLUTION ON A OCIDENTAL COUNTRY LIKE AN EU COUNTRY OR USA.
<Decinoge> creativity can exist
<jaderaven> im haveing issues installing things.
<nickrud_> KaiserM: windows? we don't do windows here :)
<spork969> Decinoge: im pretty sure thats not relevant
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud_, i use php5 aswell, but my perl script doesnt work
<jaderaven> im sure im gonna need synaptic but im not even sure what that is
<nickrud_> !training | jaderaven (reading this will get you grounded)
<ubotu> jaderaven (reading this will get you grounded): A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<KaiserM> Ok; I bring it up because windows is supposed to have a bluetooth section in the device manager if I have a card, and it doesnt
<ogre> I have an ipod but dumped windows and my external harddrive got dropped whilst plugged in so i damaged the head. i hear there is a way to pull music off my ipod using amarok but am not sure how. anybody know?
<KaiserM> ...but I do have a card
<jaderaven> thank you much
<CorruptTerrorist> !apache > CorruptTerrorist
<jaderaven> thanks a ton guys
<KaiserM> just a thought; sounds kind of like im troubleshooting a hardware issue yeah?
<Khajavi> Help> I cant set my time
<spork969> how do i install a program through wine?
<CorruptTerrorist> !synaptic | jaderaven
<ubotu> jaderaven: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<beautifulsnow> spork969 install Wine-Doors
<Jangari> ogre, rhythmbox works excellently with ipods
<beautifulsnow> It makes it very easy to install anything
<lapisdecor> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jaderaven> so thats what i need to install certain apps like frost wire
<spork969> thanks beautifulsnow
<CorruptTerrorist> jaderaven, frostwire will be the death of you
<spork969> beautifulsnow: where do i get it?
<jaderaven> lol okay then glad to know that
<jaderaven> what should i do for p2p needs and for torrents?
<yo__> can someone help me with backing up my hardrive to another computer
<beautifulsnow> spork969 you can usually right click any exe and "run with wine" to install it, i installed a bunch of stuff like that.  To install wine doors, run: sudo apt-get install wine-doors
<KaiserM> so, having a bluetooth radio, should it work as is with linux, and does linux not running it right now imply its disconnected somehow?
<Khajavi> help> I cant synchronize my time from GUI. is there any command line to perform this task?
<nando> Hello
<jaderaven> should i just use youtorrent with wine?
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud_, what about cgi?
<spork969> thanks beautifulsnow ill try that
<spork969> jaderaven: ubuntu comes with bittorrent
<krut> pure rock fury
<By_Turkey> www.MircAlemTR.com  <-  Turkey GirlS Chat ChanneL Enter here please.
<jaderaven> serrioulsy? and under what name
<bastid_raZor> jaderaven; you could use transmission or deluge or possibly even kTorrent
<nickrud_> CorruptTerrorist: I've been looking at some stuff on the web, a sec
<beautifulsnow> turkey girls? Sounds .. yummy... *goes get gravy*
<spork969> jaderaven: bittorrent. try downloading a torrent file and you will see it
<Khajavi>  help> I cant synchronize my time from GUI. is there any command line to perform this task?
<KaiserM> need to restart, brb
<fgdgdfgdf> i have installed one rpm how can i uninstall a rpm package ?
<yo__> im having internet troubles with my brothers comp, i installed ubuntu on it, and i've been trying to get it connect to the net several different ways but it won't work..
<Scunizi> fgdgdfgdf, did you "alien" it before install?
<fgdgdfgdf> no idea what is alien"
<fgdgdfgdf> i have made apt-get install
<CorruptTerrorist> yoohoo... how can i chage my hostname?
<Khajavi> any one know how can I synchronize my time from terminal?
<nickrud_> CorruptTerrorist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/libapache2-mod-perl2/+bug/55464 , there's a discussion there, plus some stuff to add to a file in /etc
<David_> Still having some trouble with the freezing, am I being a total nood and missing something really obvious? system is, Pentium 4 3.06, 1 gig Ram, Radeon 9800pro, Asus P4C800 board
<Scunizi> fgdgdfgdf, alien is a program that tries to convert rpm's to .deb.. how did you manage to install an rpm?
<CorruptTerrorist> ok, thanks nickrud_
<spork969> beautifulsnow: the installation thing comes up and says "This iTunes installer requires that your computer is running Windows XP or Windows Vista" It's just an .exe file, and i hit run with wine
<fgdgdfgdf> sorry what i made was apt-get install nameofprograma
<ogre> Jangari:  so i can just drag/drop the music i have on my ipod to my external with rhythmbox?
<Jahromeo> what is the best program to use if i wish to make a bootable copy of my current install on my flashdrive - for work or play or whatever - to always have my distro with me wherver i go
<fgdgdfgdf> is there a way to unistall it ?
<Scunizi> fgdgdfgdf, then if it was a RPM it didn't install.. apt-get doesn't know what to do with RPM's
<bastid_raZor> fgdgdfgdf; apt-get remove nameofprogram
<magnetron> !install > Jahromeo
<Jangari> ogre, more or less
<ogre> fgdgdfgdf:  sudo apt-get remove nameofprogram
<Khajavi> jahromeo: rymastersys is good not the best
<spork969> beautifulsnow: and "sudo get-apt install wine-doors" comes up with E: Could't find package wine-doors"
<fgdgdfgdf> ok thx!
<beautifulsnow> spork969 go to "start menu" -> Wine -> Configure Wine, theres an option to check XP/Vista. Let me check on that second problem you have brb
<Jangari> ogre, you can even specify exactly how you want the resultant files named, whether it's [track no.]-[title] or some other configuration
<jaderaven> Is cedega worth the download?
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor, ogre I would have mentioned that but he said it was a RMP he installed.. :*
<Khajavi> jahremao: you can find it in mint repository
<Jangari> but, ogre, i don't think it supports acc/mp4, and you might have to install restricted extras to do it
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi; yeah i was confused too about the rpm actually installing
<nickrud_> jaderaven: if you really need to run windows programs, you might want to. Myself, I don't need any of them
<yo__> i tried launching ubuntu in windows and the window says "your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution"
<yo__> what do i do?
<ogre> Scunizi:  i didnt notice he said it was an rpm
<PriceChild> yo__, "launching ubuntu in windows"?
<yo__> yeah
<yo__> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/01/11/run-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<ogre> yo__:  you mean a virtual machine?
<yo__> i guess?
<yo__> lol i'm a total noob
<spork969> yo__:on my windows, i just ran DSL (damn small linux)
<yo__> ?
<ghost> Running gutsy on laptop with ipw2200. Sometimes (maybe 1/10) times it starts up can see other networks but can't connect. What is this issue?
<yo__> where do i got dsl?
<yo__> get..
<Jangari> yo__: were you using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<yo__> yep
<spork969> google = great
<yo__> amd64 processor
<yo__> so yea lol
<jaderaven> nickrud_: personaly i dont really want to ever see windows again or anything windowsish, but play a few games in my spare time and a few of my favorites were added to cedega.
<Jangari> well, try what the error message told you, yo__, and use a "32 bit distribution"
<yo__> where do i get a 32 bit distribution.. of what?
<Jangari> of ubuntu
<jaderaven> is it hard to install cedega
<jaderaven> ?
<David_> Still having some trouble with the freezing, am I being a total nood and missing something really obvious? system is, Pentium 4 3.06, 1 gig Ram, Radeon 9800pro, Asus P4C800 board
<nickrud_> jaderaven: I do have a windows partition, purely for games. I find it too much like work, getting games to run in wine/cedega.
<yo__> but i have a 64 bit processor
<Jangari> if that's what it told you to do
<talntid> Hi all.
<yo__> maybe its talking about grub..
<Jangari> sure, yo__, but the error message explicitly said "use a 32bit distribution", so try that
<bastid_raZor> jaderaven; #winehq may be of more help
<chris_d> jaderaven: No, Cedega is an easy install.
<yo__> oi.. okay..
<jaderaven> lol for some reason ubuntu 64bit and windows 32 bit did not play well with each other on my hard driver or seperate hard drives
<chris_d> jaderaven: But you may want to check if regular wine servers your needs.
<avis> cedega has .deb's for installation too
<Photocopy> I am trying to install the debs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu#deb this page. First I did the command shown, and it ran, and installed fine, with no errors, as it says there should not be. Then, when I try to run the debs there, they require libgtk2.0-0 which, according to synaptic is installed. I tried to reinstall it too.. whats wrong
<talntid> I have a Wyse thin client. When it boots, it has RDP and ICA connection support. Does Ubuntu support being a SERVER for either of those?
<beautifulsnow> spork969 http://www.wine-doors.org/releases/wine-doors_0.1.2_all.deb    Let me know how it goes ---- were you able to change wine settings to xp?
<yo__> another friggin 20 minute download
<Jangari> meh,
<Jangari> small price to pay for a vastly superios architecture
<Jangari> superior*
<yo__> i would completely install ubuntu on my comp
<yo__> but i don't have anything to backup my files
<jaderaven> i couldnt figgure out how to get wine to work.
<jaderaven> i mean i downloaded it, but its not something u just click install and use aparently
<Jahromeo> i use virtualbox
<Jahromeo> instead of wine
<chris_d> yo__: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<Jangari> yo__: how large is your current windows installation, and how much spare room do you have on your hdd?
<yo__> 8 mb
<yo__> lmao
<Jahromeo> virtualbox is nice creates a virtual machine for your windows install
<chris_d> yo__: http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/09/09/backup-with-rsync-under-linux
<nickrud_> yo__: I don't feel that pain, 20 minute download. Yo're complaining?
<Jangari> you have 8MB spare?
<yo__> yeah lol
<jaderaven> u mean gigs?
<yo__> no
<Jangari> how big is the hdd?
<jaderaven> wow...
<chris_d> yo__: http://jwz.livejournal.com/801607.html
<yo__> 8 megabytes
<Jangari> altogether
<yo__> unpartitioned yes
<Jangari> no,
<yo__> but other than that.. h/o lemme check
<Jangari> hang on
<chris_d> yo__: If you're just looking to back up an 8Mb partition, use dd.
<yo__> 6.39 gigs
<Jangari> it makes no sense
<yo__> k
<Jangari> 6.39 GB is... you entire windows installation?
<yo__> i have two computers two back up with
<yo__> no......
<yo__> i have a 60gb hd
<Jangari> better
<Jangari> continue
<jaderaven> what would be easier to install cedega or wine?
<yo__> my c drive partition is 52.2 gigs
 * chris_d will let Jangari talk with yo__
<yo__> there's a couple other partitions for whatever they're for
<Photocopy> jaderaven: wine, cedega is not a free program
<David_> Still having some trouble with the freezing, am I being a total nood and missing something really obvious? system is, Pentium 4 3.06, 1 gig Ram, Radeon 9800pro, Asus P4C800 board.  Any help would be very greatful, I can't seem to find a solution
<Jangari> for whatever they're for?
<Photocopy> I am trying to install the debs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu#deb this page. First I did the command shown, and it ran, and installed fine, with no errors, as it says there should not be. Then, when I try to run the debs there, they require libgtk2.0-0 which, according to synaptic is installed. I tried to reinstall it too.. whats wrong?
<Enigma0> jaderaven,  wine's an easier install
<yo__> i have no idea what there for lol
<yo__> my computer came with them
<chris_d> David_: Random freezing can usually be traced to either RAM or video issues.
<Jangari> try this: reformat the remaining 7 odd GB and install ubuntu on that (making sure you have at least a gig for swap)
<jaderaven> could someone tell me what im doing wrong? I downloaded wine from their filefront, but all i got was a bunch of folders and txt files... the source im asumeing
<Photocopy> lol, my swap is 7gigs
<werneck> I made a preseed script to automate install, but I don't want it to download anything from the network.. how to skip it and use only the packages from the ISO ?
<chris_d> David_: You may want to run memtest for 24 hours or so to do some serious burning on your RAM.
<Jangari> it's more than enough for ubuntu, and you can mount your windows partition all the same,
<ally_xoxoxo> hey guys, how do i change "xorg" config?
<yo__> well unfortunately, im afraid of resizing my windows partition because i have files that i ABSOLUTELY cannot use
<chris_d> David_: Thermal issues are also common.
<bod_> jaderaven, wine is in repo's.......
<David_> it doesn't seem to be random, it always happens, after about 5 minutes
<Enigma0> hence why i said it was easier :)
<jcgkffycs> I ran the command compiz --replace emerald --replace, but emerald hasn't started, and I no longer have windows borders any help
<arnowa> can somebody help me with my ubuntu installation hanging?
<chris_d> David_: So, every 5 minutes it freezes then you reboot?
<chris_d> David_: or does it just "hiccup"?
<yo__> and if im running ubuntu, i want it to be my primary OS, with windows being there on maybe a 5gb partition in case i need it for something
<jaderaven> bod_: see your going to explain that to me ive just reacently said skrew the system hog that is windows... and switched to linux
<David_> yeah, I can still move the mouse about, but I can't click, and I have to reboot
<Jangari> here's the best possible solution, yo__: get a better hard drive, create four partitions, one for swap, one for windows, one for ubuntu ad one for data, you'll only need 10GB for each OS
<Photocopy> yo_: 5g int enough for windows
<yo__> i don't have any money for all this
<yo__> im dead broke
<littlepinkdot> What priority do all jobs have by default in linux for printing?
<KaiserM> any gurus want to have some fun?  you could talk the through this page : http://cs.ozerki.net/zap/wacom-bt/
<Jangari> a new hard drive costs like 40 bucks
<yo__> just two laptops, one on ubuntu and the other on windows
<jaderaven> i mean your going to have to explain that to me.... not the way it sounded
<Naitse> hi!
<Photocopy> yo__: 5g isnt enough for windows XP
<Naitse> i need a little help
<chris_d> David_: After you reboot, it runs for another 5 minutes, then freezes again?
<jaderaven> that sounded like me being an ass
<Squawk> quick question. When I first installed ubuntu I was never actualy asked to provide a root password. Rather, I was asked for a user password and I could then use that to su to root. Having done so I set a root password straight away, but does the root account have a password set after install at all?
<yo__> how much does xp need?
<yo__> jaderaven u got aim? this place is too crowded and im not getting any information..
<pepsi> Squawk, no
<Jangari> my xp installation already uses 6 GB and it only has the bare essential programs
<David_> yeah, I'm dual booting with Vista, it always seems to happen, was fine when running with live CD
<Naitse> every time yhat i wanna play a movie the player exit it self
<chris_d> David_: Or do you need to wait a bit before it boots?
<Naitse> i got the codecs
<jcgkffycs> Squawk: no
<bluewraith> squawk: ubuntu installs with a random root password. add "sudo" to the beginning of any command to run it as root
<Photocopy> yo__: It bloats,id give it 15g... but then again this is coming from the guy with a 7gig swap
<jaderaven> yes ill get on aim my screen name is brownboy1 gimme a sec to get on plz
<Naitse> try with vlc and mplayer
<David_> what do you mean wait a bit?
<Jangari> which, of course, means spyware, antivirus, firewall, and one program that i use that won't run on wine
<chris_d> David_: Do you mind going private for a bit?
<David_> no not at all
<Photocopy> I am trying to install the debs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu#deb this page. First I did the command shown, and it ran, and installed fine, with no errors, as it says there should not be. Then, when I try to run the debs there, they require libgtk2.0-0 which, according to synaptic is installed. I tried to reinstall it too.. whats wrong here?
<yo__> k mines gt32208
<Squawk> bluewraith, I know how to run commands as root, i was more concened with setting a root password, since sudo su - was enough to get me root privileges, which implied no password for root
<bashir> hey
<bashir> how do i open a java file
<Squawk> bluewraith, or rather, effectively meant a user password was enough to get root access to the whole system
<bashir> .jar
<Jangari> !root | Squawk
<ubotu> Squawk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<beautifulsnow> I have the same problem as photocopy... It says that lib is ubuntu.1 but needs ubuntu.1.3 or something, which is NOT available :-/
<littlepinkdot> What priority do all jobs have by default in linux for printing?
<Naitse> hey someon can help me?
<Photocopy> beautifulsnow: For the record, thats not the same problem, mine says i need a package already installed.
<beautifulsnow> Mmm actually, squawk: sudo passwd (then enter new password for root)
<bluewraith> squawk: set a better password? :)  You can (re)set a root password through add users, but its not recommended.
<Squawk> Jangari, im an experienced linux user, I know about root/sudo, im just trying to get a grasp of exactly what state we were in after install
<Naitse> the media players crashes wen i try to play a movie
<werneck> anyone with preseeding experience here?
<Squawk> bluewraith, i did it with su to root and just ran passwd
<chris_d> beautifulsnow: Not a good idea.
<beautifulsnow> why not chris_d?
<bod_> Squawk, why do you want a root password anyway?
<Squawk> bod_, you want to run a system with no root password?
<chris_d> beautifulsnow: You want to keep root access restricted.
<beautifulsnow> So that no one can ever guess it?
<beautifulsnow> Sounds fair
<bluewraith> squawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chris_d> beautifulsnow: Making people type "sudo" in front of commands makes them think more about the command.
<bod_> Squawk, root on all machines on a clean install has 'no' password
<Squawk> bluewraith, I know about sudo (gentoo nut here, testing out ubuntu for my family)
<bashir> how do i open a java file
<chris_d> beautifulsnow: Also, once you set a root password, it's easier to break.
<Naitse> ...
<chris_d> bod_: Say what?
<Zorbo> Hi, I attempted to install torrentflux via synaptic but the whole thing broke. Debconfig took 10 minutes between user actions to do anything
<Naitse> ok there is a eeepc channel?
<bod_> chris_d, what?
<Zorbo> messing about has now resulted in a broken sql database - how do i purge it from my system
<Squawk> bod_, coming from a gentoo background, the only user created at the start is root, and you create a root password. Other users are then added
<bluewraith> squawk: ah. so are are you trying to set accounts that cannot sudo/root?
<yo__> jaderaven>
<chris_d> bod_: (03:50:34 PM) bod_: Squawk, root on all machines on a clean install has 'no' password
<yo__> ?
<Squawk> bluewraith, no, im interested in what state exaclty an ubuntu system is in after install. Basicaly im trying to learn how ubuntu does things
<incorrect_> i have a buggy app which i need to automatically restart
<chris_d> David_: ??
<incorrect_> can anyone suggest a good method?
<bod_> Squawk, root is a user yes, sudo is used to acces the privileges of root, bein root is extremely dangerous, and it means you have to apply a password to 'root' therefore making it hackable,. if root has no password, noone can lo in as root and destroy your system
<bashir> java .jar files
<bashir> run
<David_> yeah did you not get my message?
<bashir> anyway
<jaderaven> yo__ what did u say your screen anme was?
<yo__> gt32008
<chris_d> David_: No.
<Squawk> bod_, if you have a normal user with sudo privs if someone gets access to a normal user account (easier than the root account), and that user has sudo access to the root account, then you already craeted an easy way in
<bod_> chris_d, i dont think root has a password, you have to use sudo to apply a password to root,. but root privelged can be accessed through sudo anyway,. logging in as root is dangerous and unneeded
<David_> right I'll send it in private again, ok?
<chris_d> bod_: It's not that it has *no* password, its that it's password is set to '!', which is not the same thing.
<chris_d> bod_: :)
<bod_> Squawk, only if they no the password
<Zorbo> Hi, I attempted to install torrentflux via synaptic but the whole thing broke. Debconfig took 10 minutes between user actions to do anything - how do i purge the package from my system
<Naitse> sudo passwd
<bod_> chris_d, fair play ;~)
<chris_d> David_: I have an open private session with you.
<werneck> preseeding, anyone?
<Jangari> sure bod_, but surely the same could be said of a password protectedc root user account
<arnowa> why does an ubuntu install hang after step 5?
<hischild> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickrud_> werneck: debconf?
<David_> I sent something, guessing you did't get it
<werneck> nickrud_: yep
<bashir> man i need to run jgrasp but it isnt working for me
<chris_d> Jangari: The moment you assign a password to root, the password can be broken.
<beautifulsnow> zorbo: sudo apt-get remove --purge torrentflux
<Squawk> chris_d, so root has a non empty password after install? k
<chris_d> David_: Nope.
<Zorbo> k
<werneck> nickrud_: I don't want it to try to install anything from the mirror, cdrom only... any idea how to do that?
<David_> weird, I'll close it and open it again
<mneptok> Squawk: your reasoning is flawed in saying user access to sudo is less secure than a root password.
<Jangari> chris_d, yes, but having a user with root privileges, and a password for it, can also be broken, no?
<chris_d> Squawk: In the shadow file, having a '!' in the password field means that the user cannot log in through the tty or through X.
<bod_> Jangari, true, but say your little sister got hold of your machine -- if your using a normal user -- she accidently types    rm -rf ./*        oh, nothing happens -- if you where root,.,.then you would no longer have a operating system
<hischild> werneck, yes. In the sources, select ONLY the cdrom
<chris_d> Jangari: Yes.
<bashir> anyone know how?
<KaiserM> http://cs.ozerki.net/zap/wacom-bt/  anyone want to walk me through that page?  mI have no idea how to do half that stuff
<Photocopy> man ubuntu is some annoying crap.
<KaiserM> actually, most
<werneck> hischild: and what's the option for that in the preseed file?
<Squawk> chris_d, I didnt know thats what was in shadow, i updated my root password as soon as I could (liek I said, gentoo user here), and only after doing so wondered what was actualy set after install
<chris_d> Jangari: On our production systems, we have two classes of machine--one that requires the user password to sudo and one that requires the root password to sudo.
<beautifulsnow> Anyone know how to make KeyRing remember my passwords? I keep telling it to remember them but it always asks me
<nickrud_> werneck: heh. A lovely subject, one that I've only skimmed. http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apb.html has a lot of info. Maybe you'll find it there....
<David_> chris_d: not sure whats happening
<Squawk> mneptok, howso? If a user has a password that gives full access to root through sudo then root already has a password, that users. And since that user does everything on the system, if someone gets that password, your box is down
<chris_d> Jangari: That way, if a user account with sudo privileges gets compromised, the cracker won't be able to sudo.
<Photocopy> KaiserM: The people here for some reason think helping in the channel can help other users with the same problem, but it doesnt really do any good, only makes the channel go by too fast being too full.
<basso> i cant see my 3 ntfs discs in ubuntu
<hischild> werneck, system -> administration -> software sources ---> select only the dvd/cdrom and not the other sources
<basso> i just connected them and they dont show up
<Jangari> chris_d, different password for the user and the user's sudo access?
<werneck> hischild: preseed file!
<mneptok> Squawk: but if root has a password, you have an account that *almost everyone in the Unix world knows the UID for*
<bod_> Squawk, no, the user has a password that can temporarily *borrow* the privileges of root,.,. not access root account
<KaiserM> Photocopy: whats that mean?
<werneck> nickrud_: ok, thanks
<chris_d> Jangari: Yes.
<Jangari> ah, okay, that's a bit clearer then
<Squawk> bod_, try running sudo su - and see if you get full root privs (you do)
<chris_d> Squawk: See my comment to Jangari. It's possible to configure sudo to use a password that is different from the user password.
<bod_> Squawk, im aware,. but that doesnt mean i have become the root user
<Zorbo> beautifulsnow: i've attempted to reinstall the package via terminal but the install script is still broken - I get a MySQL error about the database it needs not existing upon setup
<chris_d> Squawk: It's also possible to prevent that behaviour.
<Jangari> chris_d, is that the sudo passwd command?
<Squawk> chris_d, I know, as I said i was more interested in the state after install, beyond that I can configure it how I like (or you how you like), which seems to be where the discussion is going
<Squawk> bod_, yes it does
<KaiserM> hold on im going to open my computer up and see this bluetooth chip
<Squawk> bod_, you run "sudo su -" and you ARE root
<chris_d> Squawk: The state after install is root is set with a '!' in the password field in shadow.
<Zorbo> screw it, the one from the site is 2 versions newer
<IronSid3> por favor preciso de ajuda
<nickrud_> !es | IronSid3
<mneptok> !es > IronSid3
<ubotu> IronSid3: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Squawk> chris_d, yeah I know you told me (your the only one who answered the question actualy). Thanks for that
<bod_> Squawk, it does not chane me to being the root user, it gives me rot privileges and changes the name in the terminal, if im root in terminal and then try and access synaptic from the gui, it will still ask for a password (afaik) therefore not being the root user
<Squawk> bod_, try it
<ally_xoxoxo> hey guys, my keyboard settings got changed, how do i edit "xorg"
#ubuntu 2008-02-27
<IronSid3> estou rodadno pela primeira ves o cd live 64 no meu pc,quero instalar,qual o nome do formato de arquivo que o ubuntu trabalha?tentei resiserfs mas nao deu!
<ally_xoxoxo> the error message i get is, "Expected was model "pc101", layout "us" and no options, but the the following settings were found: model "pc105", layout "us" and no options."
<Squawk> bod_, if that was the case, you could never get root access (and believe me, you can)
<Jahromeo> what is the command to go back a dir, cd.. dont work
<chris_d> bod_: After 'sudo su -', whoami shows 'root'.
<nickrud_> bod_: after you do that, do   env | sort : see who you are
<mneptok> !pt > IronSid3
<beautifulsnow> !es > IronSid3
<chris_d> Jahromeo: cd ..
<bod_> chris_d, correct, but the name on the gui still reads bod not root
<bluewraith> Jahromeo: cd ..  forgot the space
<chris_d> Jahromeo: Don't forget the space.
<ally_xoxoxo> any ideas?
<bod_> Squawk, just tried and it asked for a password,,.,. your only root in the terminal
<chris_d> bod_: But you are root in that terminal window.
<IronSid3> mneptok: ?
<Squawk> bod_, of course, where else would you be root?
<mneptok> !pt | IronSid3
<ubotu> IronSid3: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bod_> chris_d, ^^^^ ;~)
<Jahromeo> ahhh k missing the space , thanks guys
<Squawk> bod_, nobodoy is stupid enough to actualy login to hte box as root
<IronSid3> qual o formato de arquivos do ubunto?ext1, ext2, ext3 ou reiserfs?
<madp3ngu1n> hey i use limewire for windows xp,i was wondering what can i use for ubuntu thats like it?
<mneptok> !pt | IronSid3 (last hint)
<chris_d> Squawk: You would be well and truly surprised.
<ubotu> IronSid3 (last hint): Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nickrud_> Squawk: don't every say that, there are way too many
<bluewraith> squawk: "nobody" is a very broad statement....
<bod_> Squawk, lol,.,. ive seen people ask about it in here,.,.;~)
<ally_xoxoxo> madp3nguln they have liemwire/frostwire for ubuntu
<IronSid3> ubotu:  obrigado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obrigado - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IronSid3> ;]
<Squawk> chris_d, nickrud_, bluewraith, bod_ heh, hmm worrying. I spose people still put . in there path too
<icesword> !shadow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud_> Squawk: of course they do
<bod_> Squawk, what do you mean? like /home/.bod    ??
<icesword> !shadow user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow user - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<werneck> nickrud_: well... I read those docs a dozen times, but just found it there... it's "d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false"... thanks
<bashir> what is the command to open a .jar file?
<Squawk> bod_, you put . in your path and if you happen to type the name of an executable file thats in the current directory, bobs your unble, its executed
<beautifulsnow> Which version is the most recent: gutsy or hardy?  O_o
<siph0n> hey, does anyone have any experience with an ADA compiler (gnat) and ubuntu? i got it from synaptic, but dont know how to compile my adb file from it
<Squawk> bod_, don't
<bod_> Squawk, ok,. cool,.,.thanks for the info,.,.;~)
<rakehour> hardy
<bashir> please help
<nickrud_> !ask | bashir
<ubotu> bashir: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Squawk> nickrud_, he did ask, he asked about .jar files
<bod_> bashir, google is your friend
<bashir> how do i open a .jar file
<nickrud_> Squawk: ah, missed that.
<Squawk> bashir, i never heard of .jar, so find out what application creates one
<bashir> java
<nickrud_> it's java. Don't use java myself
<hischild> Squawk, that would be a java file
<mneptok> bashir: what are you trying to do?
<bashir> its for the java runtime enviornment
<bod_> bashir, try using firefox?
<void^> bashir: java -jar foo.jar, or unzip
<bluewraith> bashir: a quick google popped this up http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/25239-how-unpack-jar-files-linux.html
<bashir> thanks
 * bod_ wonders if there is a 'google is your friend' factoid?
<Photocopy> Where can I get libatk1.0-udeb for gutsy?
<bod_> Photocopy, repo?
<beautifulsnow> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Photocopy> bod_: Not in there
<bod_> Photocopy, ok
<mneptok> Photocopy: apt-get install libatk1.0-0
<bluewraith> bashir: and upon reading that... it looks like its not as helpful as the title may lead it to be. sorry about that
<mneptok> Photocopy: (and it is there) ;)
<Squawk> hischild, thanks, never worked with java
<Photocopy> mneptok: Im looking for libatk1.0-udeb
<bod_> beautifulsnow, i was thinkin more of one that tells people to use oogle (not just informing them of its exixtence)
<nickrud_> Photocopy: probably have to find it on the cd
<basso> How the heck can i mount my 3 ntfs discs in ubuntu?
<beautifulsnow> bod_ change topic maybe ^_^
<Photocopy> nickrud_: Arent those things in the repos though?
<bashir> i did it once in an older isntall, i know it can be done
<nickrud_> Photocopy: or archive.ubuntu.com/pool
 * bod_ ;~)
<Squawk> basso, mount -t ntfs partition directory
<nickrud_> Photocopy: no, they're installation debs, not regular ones
<Squawk> basso: (put sudo infront of that)
<icesword> what will this command do"sudo passwd -l root"
<basso> how do i know the partion directory?
<bod_> basso, ntfs3g
<Photocopy> nickrud_: I dont even understand you anyway
<nickrud_> icesword: locks the root password
<bod_> !ntfs3g | basso
<ubotu> basso: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickrud_> Photocopy: udebs are special debs designed to be used during installation only
<hischild> Squawk, no problem. I might not know it all, but i try to help where i can :-)
<basso> Ubuntu 7.10 comes with an NTFS driver and mounts NTFS partitions by default.
<basso> hmmm
<Squawk> basso, the directory is any directory you want (maybe /media/windows1 /media/windows2 and /media/windows3. The partitions themselves look in fdisk
<icesword> nickrud_, that means i cannot use su become root,right
<bod_> basso, ntfs3g  will make your life alot easier then doing it manually
<beautifulsnow> *Question*:  I attempted to install wmware but it failed, but now whenever I try to install ANY other applicaiton, apt-get tries to configure/reinstall(?) wnmare... how can I stop it?
<Squawk> basso, probably something like sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows1 (make windows1 with mkdir and check the partition id)
<Photocopy> nickrud_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/libatk1.0-udeb says libatk1.0-udeb is in the universe repos. I have it enabled and the package is not there.
<nickrud_> icesword: yes. you can, however, use sudo -i to get the same results
<bod_> beautifulsnow, sudo apt-get purge wmware
<vasco> hi all
<triorieel> I have a white pixel on what appears to be the very top left of my screen and am wondering if anyone else gets this? (Ubuntu 7.10, compiz, gnome)
<bod_> wnmare*
<bluewraith> triorieel: what kind of moniter do you have
<Squawk> nickrud_, would you be able to lock the root password like that?
<beautifulsnow> bod_ E: Couldn't find package wmware
<nickrud_> Photocopy: because it is not a standard deb. Only  .deb files will be visible to a apt-get
<random0ne> does ubuntu have a preferred log anonymizer/scruber
<triorieel> ^its software...screen shots show it
<vasco> not me tri
<bod_> beautifulsnow, use the name of the package (sorry)
<nickrud_> Squawk: yes
<Scunizi> triorieel, sounds like you have a dead pixel
<bluewraith> triorieel: ok. :)
<Squawk> nickrud_, scary (I aint gonna try it)
<beautifulsnow> bod_ yeah I tried that and wmware-player, it says the same thing >_>
<bod_> beautifulsnow, what command do you use to run the program?
<nickrud_> Squawk: you're still able to use sudo just fine. Preferred setup, anyway
<Photocopy> nickrud_: The package im installing says I need it installed on my system...
<danand_> Photocopy - try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/libatk1.0-udeb
<bod_> !info wmware
<ubotu> Package wmware does not exist in gutsy
<Photocopy> danand_: No, I guess I need teh libatk1.0-0 then right? Although the package im trying to install requires the udeb one..
<bluewraith> triorieel: do you have any themes installed?
<bod_> !find wnmare
<beautifulsnow> bod_  its a v, not a w ;______; lol *doh! moment*
<ubotu> Package/file wnmare does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud_> Photocopy: that is very strange, it should be depending on debs not udebs. Unless it's for some micro distro maybe
<bod_> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in gutsy
<danand_> Photocopy - what package are you trying to install
<Squawk> nickrud_, I pretty much figure that ubuntu pushes sudo so hard to encourage windows users switching to linux not to work as root (an excellent idea btw). But personaly I dont like the idea of my user password (or one accessible to my normal account) being able to give me root privs
<triorieel> bluewraith: what do you mean themes?
<nickrud_> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud_> bod_:  add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<sjolshag> Have a resolver issue where it's trying to also resolve host.remote.domain.local.domain when explicitly requesting the resolution of host.remote.domain. (including final dot)
 * bod_ laughs at nickrud's attempt to out bot me
 * bod_ damn!
<triorieel> bluewraith: I turned on some compiz addons, but as for gnome themes and such, nope
<Photocopy> danand: libgtk-directfb-2.0-0-udeb
<factotum> Anyone know a good article or whatnot about setting up a LAMP on my Desktop so that I could use it to try out something like Joomla?
<bluewraith> bluewraith: what color scheme is your desktop using? It might be a problem with images not fully covering at that one pixel
<swaj> beautifulsnow, maybe try 'sudo apt-cache search vmware' to get the exact name?
<bluewraith> triorieel: was it there before compiz?
<bod_> beautifulsnow, add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<nickrud_> bod_: I've suggested that as a factoid, until then I have it as a text replace ;)
<Squawk> triorieel, not just a dead pixel on your monitor (guess out of left field)
<triorieel> not sure...I don't even know if I turned compiz on or if was turned on by default and I just enabled some extras
<bod_> nickrud_, i think we need a better 'google is your friend' factoid ;~)
<beautifulsnow> swaj figured out its vmware-server .... bod_ wiill try, thanks
<danand_> Photocopy - what does that do?
<Scunizi> factotum, easy.. download the server version and when installing it (in a VM or otherwise) it will ask if you want a lamp install.. say yes. 20 mins later you're ready to install joomla..
<triorieel> Squawk: I have screenshots that shows the pixel
<YoThisBAlec> Anyone else having a problem with linux-restricted-modules?
<nickrud_> bod_: check my part message
<sjolshag> Never mind. Seems to be a problem somewhere else, not ubuntu...
<Squawk> triorieel, ouch, k
<bod_> nickrud_, whats a part message?
<Photocopy> danand_: libgtk-directfb-2.0-0-udeb     included in an archive downloaded form this page      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu#deb       which said to install all the debs in the archive, it stuck on this one.
<nickrud_> bod_: ah, you must have part/join messaged disabled
<bod_> nickrud_, i see al the green (in) red (out) lines when people join and stuff
<nickrud_> bod_: so, look at my part (out) message
<Scunizi> factotum, of course if I missed the point of installing lamp on your current ubuntu machine that's a little different.
<Jahromeo> how do i customize my taskbar to not get in the way of kiba -dock? - any tutorial to make it look good right now it looks stupid
<bod_> nickrud_, ("http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#before")      ???   thats a good sort of site ,.,.has it a factoid ?
<nickrud_> Jahromeo: generally people just remove the bottom panel when they run kiba dock
<|Prometheus|> hi... can someone offer e a little help please.... Whenever I startup the system (Ie. After X Starts) Gimp loads twice... its a low ram system, so this is slowing everything down... its not listed in autostarted apps
<chuy_max> hi, is there an installer to install ubuntu with an encrypted filesystem?
<danand_> Squawk - if your uncomfortable with sudo privs in your normal account then first create another user (say superme) and give that user sudo privs by adding the user to the admin group. then remove yourself from the admin group/
<Scunizi> factotum, if you're already running ubuntu you can just install mysql and php5 and apache2
<Kuwanger> Is there a reason why dpkg and synaptic don't have the same list of available packages?
<mneptok> it's time to stop the discussion of sudo vs. root accounts. the topic is old, and belongs in -offtopic.
<YoThisBAlec> Anyone else having a problem with linux-restricted-modules?  I just updated the kernel and now it's broken.
<Photocopy> danand_: libgtk-directfb-2.0-0-udeb     included in an archive downloaded form this page      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu#deb       which said to install all the debs in the archive, it stuck on this one.
<triorieel> bluewraith: I put 'Visual Effects' to none and the pixel is still there. (assuming none turns compiz off)
<Jahromeo> how do i remve the panel nickrud?
<sarthor>  Hi, where can i get help about dvb setting on ubuntu? here or in some other chan??
<aimchanger> triorieel: it could be your monitor
<triorieel> aimchanger: screenshots show the pixel being white
<bluewraith> triorieel: where is the pixel? top left?
<Photocopy> danand_
<triorieel> bluewraith: yes
<NW2190> Hey, how can I avoid having to type my password in every time I want to access my hard drives?
<basso> how do i open folders as root?
<aimchanger> Bash script? I never have to through the GUI
<triorieel> bluewraith: I have an lcd monitor which could be helping me notice it more.  I only noticed it when placing a fullscreen video (black edges)
<NW2190> I've been using UUID's in fstab for a while and it worked fine, but now its asking for passwords again.
<Jahromeo> how do i remve the panel as its in the way of my dock atm - any ideas?
<aimchanger> basso: sudo gnome-open FOLDER_PATH
<Scunizi> basso why would you want to?
<Squawk> danand_, my initial question was just about initial root password after a clean install. After that the debate spred out a bit. This box is nicely tied down
<mneptok> Jahromeo: right click it
<bluewraith> triorieel: thats weird.... so its on top of all programs, yet its not a dead pixel?
<danand_> Photocopy - hey sorry; was just looking at that page... wait one
<ere4si> Jahromeo, right click it
<nickrud_> Jahromeo: right click the panel, and select remove (you may have to remove a few items on the panel to get access to the panel itself)
<basso> check if i can write stuff to the ntfs discs
<Photocopy> danand_: K sorry back to you for being impatient
<Jahromeo> i cant removep anel :(
<Jahromeo> its greyed out
<danand_> Squawk - k
<triorieel> bluewraith: I could send you screenshots of my normal desktop or something that has a black screen to show it
<mneptok> Sqawk / danand_: it's time to stop the discussion of sudo vs. root accounts. the topic is old, and belongs in -offtopic.
<odinsbane> has anybody gotten Real10 to work with ubuntu, or do they know another way to play rmvb files?
<Photocopy> danand_: Im going to write down your name and reboot.. brb.
<aimchanger> basso: I think you have to install some program so you can see a NTFS partition
<bluewraith> triorieel: I belive you, even though curiosity is getting the better of me.
<odinsbane> Mine is jerky, jerky ,jerky
<Jahromeo> i right clicked -remove all, but i still cant remove the panel -- any ideas?
<aimchanger> odinsbane: VLC doesn't work?
<basso> i have mounted it sucsessfully
<|Prometheus|> hi... can someone offer e a little help please.... Whenever I startup the system (Ie. After X Starts) Gimp loads twice... its a low ram system, so this is slowing everything down... its not listed in autostarted apps
<bluewraith> triorieel: just trying to think of anything that might sit on top of all windows that would cause the white spot
<odinsbane> I haven't tried vlc
<mneptok> Jahromeo: did you right-click the panel and try "delete this panel?"
<aimchanger> odinsbane: try installing VLC, it plays basically everything
<Squawk> basso: sudo ls -l /media/windows1/ to see whats in there and if its writeable
<nickrud_> Jahromeo: is it the only panel on your screen?
<Jahromeo> if i right click and try remove panel then nothing happens its greyed out and i have 0 apps on the panel anymore removed everything
<Jahromeo> kiba-dock is open
<mneptok> Jahromeo: did you right-click the panel and try **************** "delete this panel?" ******************
<mneptok> Jahromeo: not "remove" but "delete"
<Jahromeo> mneptok - there is no delete this panel , remove this panel is greyed out
<Jahromeo> it wont let me
<nickrud_> Jahromeo: you can't remove the last panel by right clicking it.
<aimchanger> triorieel: sudo apt-get install vlc
<mneptok> Jahromeo: see nickrud_
<Jahromeo> where do i remove it under what option list?
<mneptok> Jahromeo: add a top panel and then remove the other
<nickrud_> Jahromeo: so you want no gnome panels at all?
<Jahromeo> blah shoulda mentioned its kde and kubuntu :P
<Jahromeo> thought i was in the other channel
<triorieel> aimchanger: its not the media player,  I only noticed it playing a video because of the black areas (top bar doesn't give it the contrast to notice easily)
 * nickrud_ kicks Jahromeo all around the channel ;)
<beautifulsnow> **Question: Was anyone here been able to the mac/global menu for gnome?
<basso> Squawk: I see bunch of stuff, and they are readable
<mneptok> Jahromeo: if you'd like, i can ban you here and just forward you to #kubuntu ;) >:)
<Photocopy> danand_: Anything?
<Squawk> basso, try man sudo, there is a command of some kind that lets you issue about 10 commands as root I think (might be more), but I dont know what it is
<aimchanger> triorieel: Did ya install it?
<basso> it seems i can write to disk now
<danand_> Photocopy - sorry - I cant find any reference to them packages on that page - your doing the global menu thing right?
<basso> How can i share the disks over the network?
<aimchanger> basso: check out Samba
<basso> i only got ubuntu machines here
<triorieel> aimchanger: vlc meaning videolan client.  nope
<swaj> basso:  samba if you want to share with Windows boxes
<Scunizi> basso cifs
<felix> anybody here from japan?
<basso> no windowsboxes.. only ubuntu here
<triorieel> aimchanger: I will if you honestly think it would fix it
<requetens> hola a todos, me podeis ayudar un disco duro externo plis? me da la siguiente salida -->  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/externo -o force
<requetens>     Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<requetens>             /dev/sda1 /media/externo ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<aimchanger> triorieel: yeah, it plays a lot of different formats of media. run the command: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Photocopy> danand_: Yes, read the installation instructions part. those tar.gz archives arent package, they're archives, or at least i can say the second one is, its full of about 10 debs, all of which installed but the one... Note how installation instructions section says to install all teh debs? Thats what it must mean
<swaj> basso:  samba is stil good for network sharing, even with only linux boxes, but you might try nfs too.  I don't have much experience with it, but I've heard it's fairly good.
<aimchanger> triorieel: I mean basically you just want to play a certain type of video or audio file right? Chances are, VLC supports it
<odinsbane> Well VLC is installed and it says it is playing
<aimchanger> triorieel: theres no harm in trying it. If you still don't want it, just uninstall it
<odinsbane> I have sound but no video.
<triorieel> aimchanger: I installed it.  but I am not having issues with playing videos.  I am seeing a white pixel in gnome
<triorieel> aimchanger: without playing video etc..
<aimchanger> Oh my bad. I meant for that to go to odinsbane. Sorry.
<aimchanger> odinsbane: try googling for a codec for that extension. What is it again?
<bluewraith> anyone know where to get kiba-dock? sourceforge lists no files to dl
<odinsbane> .rmvb
<Scunizi> bluewraith, http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<danand_> Photocopy - ok - sorry i was just waiting for that to download - got in now
<liddokun> wus up ppls
<Photocopy> danand_: And you see what I mean right?  I guess it patches gtk... maybe thats why they are udebs?
<bluewraith> scunizi: i may be stupid, but i dont see any download links?
<danand_> Photocopy - s/in/it
<aimchanger> odinsbane: Try mPlayer. its like VLC, but supports some different types I guess.
<aimchanger> odinsbane: try this link: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<danand_> Photocopy - have you install the actual libgtk-directfb-2.0-0_2.12.0-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb first?
<Scunizi> bluewraith, well at a quick glance they mentioned a new server on sourceforge.. http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<Jahromeo> ok seriously who knows how to disable kicker - the kubuntu panel - apparently nobody in kubuntu does
<Photocopy> danand_: I really dont know, but about half those debs said they required something that was already listed as installed in synaptic, then when i checked they were all already installed themselves
 * liddokun be back
<Scunizi> bluewraith, posted the same link. check out the text on the page and you'll see the link
<danand_> Photocopy - how are you trying to install those debs?
<Cain_> anyone know of a chat client to try out besides Xchat...just want to look around a bit
<Photocopy> danand_: The one in teh archive wouldnt install, it said i needed libgtk-2.0-0 which is listed as installed in synaptic, then i searched libgtk-directfb-2.0-0 and it said that was already installed
<bluewraith> scunizi: yes, it takes me to sf, but under "downloads" lists nothing?
<Photocopy> danand_: Double click in nautilus, bringing them up in gdebi.
<aimchanger> Cain_: Gaim, LostIRC, Loqui,  IRSSI, WeeChat
<aimchanger> or for Kubuntu: Konversation, KvIRC, Kopete
<Photocopy> aimchanger: Gaim = pidgin now, but I bet you already know... just a good idea to be as right as possible
<triorieel> bluewraith: Ive closed all programs in gnome except Xchat (loaded it up after noticing problem) and its still there. ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't show the pixel so it is something gnome.  If you don't experience it where should I go from here?
<aimchanger> Photocopy: Yeah, just too lazy to type it haha
<Scunizi> bluewraith, To check out kiba-dock from the Sourceforge server run:
<Scunizi> svn co https://kibadock.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/kibadock/trunk kiba
<Scunizi> You will find all kiba related Software in the kiba Directory.
<vwduder> anyone else notice _bsddb.so is missing from python2.5 on todays hardy updates?
<vwduder> import bsddb will fail a horrible death
<bluewraith> scunizi: thanks. i was thinking there was going to be a tarball or something to dl...
<nickrud> vwduder: ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<vwduder> nickrud: ah thanks
<danand_> Photocopy - think you may already have some of those packages installed _but_ older versions. try dpkg -l | grep libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev and see what output (if any) you ger
<l_vagnozzi> i've installed new ati driver. but compiz don't work... Desktop effects could not be enabled
<danand_> Photocopy - *get
<Daniel3> I need help with my desktop
<yo__> how do i install drivers in ubuntu?
<Daniel3> every time i try to move a file on it it gives me an error message
<Photocopy> er
<Photocopy> h/o
<Daniel3> Error while copying to "/home/daniel/Desktop".You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<Photocopy> ii  libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev                    2.12.0-1ubuntu3                      Development files for the GTK+ library - Dir
<danand_> yo__ - you insert driver/modules into the kernel with the modprobe command
<circuits> looking for some help with circuits in latex? any suggestions would greatly be apperciated
<Daniel3> i have admin priviliges i think
<yo__> how do i install a driver in ubuntu?
<yo__> how?
<yo__> im totally noob
<Daniel3> i am the only user on my box
<yo__> gimme a string to type in or something lol
<danand_> yo__ - :)
<cherwin> yo__: http://www.google.com
<danand_> yo__ - what are you trying to do?
<horse> exit
<yo__> istall broadcom drivers
<yo__> so that internet will work
<Daniel3> every time i try to move a file on it it gives me an error message: Error while copying to "/home/daniel/Desktop".You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<danand_> yo__ - ok. Do you know the name of the module/driver you wish to install?
<yo__> bcm43xx
<triorieel> Does anyone who has an lcd monitor take a look at the very top left pixel and tell me what video card you have and if the pixel is white (may be hard if your top bar is whitish)
<Photocopy> danand_: Anything?
<cherwin> yo__: ubuntu should have standard support for that network card
<Daniel3> every time i try to move a file on my desktop it gives me an error message: Error while copying to "/home/daniel/Desktop".You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<l_vagnozzi> i've installed new ati driver. but compiz don't work... Desktop effects could not be enabled wath can i do?
<yo__> well it doesn't
<feierfox> waiting for ibex.
<archman> yo__: what does lspci says?
<cherwin> yo__: try to extract the firmware from a windows driver witch bcm43xx-cutter
<yo__> i dunno
<yo__> how do i do that?
<cherwin> yo__: and copy it to /lib/firmware
<archman> in terminal enter lspci -n
<Photocopy> danand_: I guess I can't install anything unless its from synaptic... Thanks anyway
<danand_> yo__ - cool. in a terminal type sudo modprobe bcm43xx. afterwards type lsmod | grep bcm43xx. if you get some output (should be one line or so) you've installed the module
<yo__> command not found
<danand_> Photocopy - did you try that dpkg command?
<archman> probably on 08:danand: yea but ndiswrapper it works better
<Photocopy> danand_: Yes and I said the output twice...
<archman> yo__: try sudo lspci -n
<Photocopy> danand_: ii  libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev                    2.12.0-1ubuntu3                      Development files for the GTK+ library - Dir
<yo__> after i do that
<danand_> Photocopy - you gotta use my nick otherwise i don't see it :) - sorry
<yo__> the keyboard becomes inactive and i cant put in the password
<archman> it doesn't matter, just enter the password
<Photocopy> danand_: I highlight every time i say something directly to someone. I know. And according to my log, I did that.
<liddokun> enter waht password
<liddokun> im totlally lost
<yo__> admin
<archman> root password
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<liddokun> alright
<Photocopy> danand_: actually, nevermind that bit, it followed a previous message so I assumed that you were still paying attention
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way to move X apps from a local Xserver to a remote Xserver via ssh? (like 'screen' but for X apps?) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' but it doesn't work, and the research I've done on it shows it to be buggy, but the app had the right idea (detaching a gui-application and reattaching later)... - any thoughts? (VNC and NX are whole-desktop, I'd prefer app-specific)
<Photocopy> danand_: ii  libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev                    2.12.0-1ubuntu3                      Development files for the GTK+ library - Dir
<tmcfulton> Is there an official procedure for helping out here, or do I just start answering questions?
<LjL> tmcfulton: the latter
<Daniel3> every time i try to move a file on my desktop it gives me an error message: Error while copying to "/home/daniel/Desktop".You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<Daniel3> help
<prince_jammys> tmcfulton: you start answering
<tmcfulton> Alright
<liddokun> danielis not that complicated
<prince_jammys> tmcfulton: use the bot when it applies
<prince_jammys> like this
<liddokun> all u gotta do is
<Daniel3> mine isn't that complicated
<LjL> Daniel3: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/Desktop
<prince_jammys> !helpme | Daniel3
<ubotu> Daniel3: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<liddokun> hmm never mind then
<yo__> helppp oh i have no idea what to do
<yo__> how do i make the internet work?
<Jahromeo> how do i get flash for konqueror?
<danand_> Photocopy - ok. the version the guide is installing is libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev_2.12.0-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb (read 3.1) and you have 3. have you seen if you can remove that version? try typing sudo apt-get -s remove libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev. that will just simulate the removal - it won't actually do anything
<Daniel3>  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/Desktop
<archman> yo__: just follow the steps
<Daniel3> so that is the command
<yo__> what steps?
<Photocopy> prince_jammys: "Help me " and stuff doesnt do anything, the channel is damn near that .
<archman> yo__: enter lspci -n in terminal
<yo__> command not found
<archman> lspci    ?
<yo__> yeah.
<yo__> Ispci
<Photocopy> danand_: I think that "worked"
<Jangari> anyone know how i can get the bash-completion package?
<Daniel3> LjL: Thanks that worked
<archman> lspci -n, not Ispci
<archman> L
<yo__> yeah
<yo__> Ispci -n
<yo__> neither of them work
<archman> lowercase L
<yo__> says command not found
<LjL> Daniel3: you might want to run for safety also sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<archman> wtf....
<yo__> that would help lol
<yo__> now it worked lmao
<yo__> k what am i looking for?
<Daniel3> i did that
<archman> worked what?
<yo__> in lspci -n
<yo__> what am i looking for in there?
<archman> ok
<archman> wait
<yo__> kk
<danand_> Photocopy - did the output say it was gonna remove a load of other packages?
<phuzion> Is defragging necessary on ext3?
<Photocopy> danand_: you think installing a newer one would work? If i try to install from a deb that has dependencies, it wont seem to recognize if they are installed or not correctly.
<archman> yo__: you look for your wlan card
<archman> is there something that starts with 43
<archman> ?
<Photocopy> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Photocopy>   libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev
<Photocopy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Photocopy> Remv libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev [2.12.0-1ubuntu3]
<yo__> nuthin but a bunch of numbers
<Daniel3> thanks for the help guys, later
<Photocopy> Darnit... Sorry I keep doing that.
<archman> something like 08:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 01)
<archman> ?
<yo__> i see 14e4:4311
<yo__> yeah
<archman> OK
<archman> so you have the same card as me
<archman> =)
<yo__> its 05:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 01)
<danand_> Photocopy - ok that seems ok. afterwards you can install the new libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev (3.1) version with dpkg.
<yo__> what do i do with it?
<yo__> where do i go from here actually
<archman> look, bcm4311 works very good with ndiswrapper
<Photocopy> danand_: Somehow I don't expect it to work... does it have dependencies? What do I do now?
<yo__> when i do iwconfig
<yo__> lo and eth0 say no wireless extensions
<Photocopy> danand_: Nevermind, this is going to take forever and I dont have time.
<yo__> and eth1 says all kinds of information including ESSID:off/any
<archman> it's like an emulator which uses windows drivers for bcm4311
<yo__> ndiswrapper isn't working right
<yo__> unless im doing that wrong
<archman> you can make it work
<yo__> how do i do that?
<yo__> how? lol
<danand_> Photocopy - k. your probably right - that guide seemed quite involved.. if you feel like giving it a shot another time ....
<archman> first you need to blacklist native driver for bcm43xx
<J-a-K-e> is anyone able to help me setup a lowpass filter through alsa
<archman> echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yo__> where do i get that from
<archman> in terminal
<archman> echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yo__> k h/o
<J-a-K-e> im following the guide but having some trouble
<archman> ????
<yo__> hold on
<bosanac> a
<Photocopy> danand_: I had no actual intention to use the distro like that, i wanted to see how far i could get it to look like another OS... I think my installation is messed up anyway lol.
<Jahromeo> why can i not view flash if i have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<Jahromeo> both konqueror/ffox
<danand_> Photocopy - uh oh. gonna buy a mac?
<mysterycool> hey
<Jangari> uninstall it and re-install it, Jahromeo, it was buggy up until about 12 days ago
<Photocopy> danand_: Nope, I was just seeing how customizable gnome was.
<mysterycool> i am trying to record my desktop with that xvid thingy but I cannot record the sound
<mysterycool> I mean I have set it to record sound but it wont record the sound too :S
<Photocopy> danand_: I would never buy a mac... Its a unix-based OS that is not free... Why would I do it?
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way to move X apps from a local Xserver to a remote Xserver via ssh? (like 'screen' but for X apps?) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' but it doesn't work, and the research I've done on it shows it to be buggy, but the app had the right idea (detaching a gui-application and reattaching later)... - any thoughts? (VNC and NX are whole-desktop, I'd prefer app-specific)
<yo__> it said 'blacklist bcm43xx'
<archman> it's ok
<danand_> Photocopy - you can do pretty much anything you like - just depends on how dirty you wanna get your hands
<archman> now...
<Jangari> or, Jahromeo, go to http://www.adobe.com/go/getflash
<Photocopy> danand_: Yeah, and presuming my installation isnt screwed.
<archman> what version of ubuntu you have?
<Photocopy> Thanks, bye
<lapmag> If the LiveCD takes 10 minutes to boot but is fine with noacpi, what can I do to fix this while NOT disabling acpi?
<mysterycool> i am trying to record my desktop with that xvid but I cannot record the sound
<yo__> 7.10
<archman> like me
<Jahromeo> downliading it again
<yo__> k
<archman> you need to get some packages
<yo__> k
<yo__> the ubuntu is a seperate computer than this one
<danand_> Photocopy - the kernel and most of the os (read gnu) is free - its only the gui stuff and some apps that are proprietry
<archman> ok
<DIL> uit
<yo__> where do i get the packages?
<daedra> i've edited /etc/fstab, how do I commit the changes?
<archman> wait, what?
<archman> what separate?
<prince_jammys> daedra: just save the file
<yo__> the comp im on right now is windows
<archman> ok
<yo__> the other one is ubuntu and doesn't have internet.. so all files are transfered via sneakernet lol
<daedra> prince_jammys: and it will then respond to mount'ing?
<archman> you have amd64 or i386?
<yo__> 64
<prince_jammys> daedra: yes.  you can then do  mount /mount/point
<archman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/amd64/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download
<prince_jammys> daedra: and fstab will do the rest
<mysterycool> i am trying to record my desktop with xvid but the sound wont be recorded. help plz :(
<daedra> prince_jammys: hmm - that's what I thought, but its not working
<prince_jammys> daedra: what's happening?
<miyarstim> fuck me
<archman> yo__: double click the package and install it
<prince_jammys> !ohmy | miyarstim
<miyarstim> earthquake in yorkshire uk
<ubotu> miyarstim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yo__> k one sec
<nixnoob> does anyone have any experience installing uvcvideo drivers from svn?
<miyarstim> sorry
<con-man> !ohmy miyarstim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy miyarstim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> ......
<miyarstim> nearly fell off my chair
<danand_> archman - will that resolve dependancies?
<con-man> !swear miyarstim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear miyarstim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<con-man> !ohmy | miyarstim
<ghostlines> does anyone now how to get windows borders on an external display?
<con-man> there we go
<mysterycool> miyarstim: watch ur language
<con-man> !ohmy | miyarstim
<archman> danand_: what?
<con-man> I fail at using ubotu
<prince_jammys> it was already done
<mysterycool> :p
<archman> danand: u need to resolve manually
<ghostlines> i got compiz working fine on the external display but only the window borders are gone
<daedra> prince_jammys: well i've added a line that says filesystem: /dev/sda3 mountpoint /mnt/sda3
<icesword> !me | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yo__> k its installing
<yo__> and now its done
<prince_jammys> daedra: paste the line here
<archman> installed?
<daedra> prince_jammys: but mount /dev/sda3 says /mnt/sda3 doesn't exist
<yo__> yep
<archman> great
<daedra> /dev/sda3       /mnt/sda3       fat32   defaults        0
<yo__> now what?
<mysterycool> i am trying to record my desktop with xvid but the sound wont be recorded. help plz :(
<archman> now http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/ndiswrapper-common/download
<prince_jammys> daedra: ah, you need to create the mount poiint ..    sudo mkdir /mnt/sda3
<jaderaven> can someone explain to me how to install cedega?
<daedra> prince_jammys: i feel stupid
<Onyx> firefox 3 beta 3 is pretty awesome
<mrpockets> you should
<prince_jammys> daedra: don't :)
<mysterycool> :p
<daedra> also, unknown filesystem fat32
<jaderaven> i downloaded cedega im just not sure how to install this type of file?
<erisco> what software is there available to merge two ogg files?
<yo__> done
<Pelo> good evening folks
<jaderaven> anyone got a clue?
<archman> yo__: and this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/amd64/ndisgtk/download
<Pelo> jaderaven, what type of file is it ?
<mysterycool> i am trying to record my desktop with xvid but the sound wont be recorded. help plz :(
<danand_> archman - if he does an apt-get -s install blahblah it will tell him what packages he needs to download
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: don't they have directions at their website?
<tmcfulton> erisco: audacity, if you feel like editing
<danand_> Anyone else here in the london area?
 * daedra smacks mrpockets 
<erisco> tmcfulton, all I want to do is play both on top of each other, 50/50
<jaderaven> prince_jammys: im sure they do, but i think they expect me to know how to use linux... :P
<archman> danand_: he can't go online !!!
<mrpockets> i kid, i kid.
<odinsbane> dang I still don't get video
<Pelo> jaderaven, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<tmcfulton> erisco: sudo apt-get install audacity
<jeffMASTERflex> erisco: if you want to mix them together there is a program called mixx
<tmcfulton> listen to him'
<yo__> k thats don
<prince_jammys> daedra: success?
<yo__> done**
<archman> wait a sec
<daedra> prince_jammys: yeah, changed fat32 to vfat, mkdir /mnt/sda3
<daedra> IT WORKED
<danand_> archman - yes i know, but if he runs that command on his ubuntu box it will give him the list of packages he needs to get with his windows box
<archman> dl stable 1.52   http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<prince_jammys> daedra: oh oops, i didn't notice but yeah, vfat
<rrm> hi everyone...
<Triston> Anyone have any idea why in Ubuntu I have to go into terminal and run "modprobe ndiswrapper" everytime I boot to get network access?
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, not mix, play on top of each other
<yo__> archman?
<archman> danand_: he didn't mentioned he has any resolved deps
<archman> yea
<Pelo> Triston, because you didn'T had it to autostart
<jeffMASTERflex> erisco: yes, it will play them on top of each other. it's a djing app
<illmortal> Does anyone know what's better, RGB or YUV?
<yo__> what next?
<yo__> after ndisk
<cherwin> Triston: add "modprobe ndiswrapper" to /etc/rc.local
<Pelo> Triston, menu > system
<jaderaven> okay there is a cpg a .tgz and a few .rpm's how would i go about installing that?
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, I will give mixxx a try then
<archman> you downloaded ndiswrapper source?
<amenado> illmortal-> what are you referring to?
<danand_> Triston - add the line ndiswrapper to /etc/modules.
<illmortal> PS3+Linux
<yo__> the first three you told me to do are done
<illmortal> In terms of performance and colors
<xxBasYxx> im looking for some flash swf editor or studio, is there anythig for ubun?
<archman> now  dl stable 1.52   http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<amenado> illmortal-> thats new to me, YUV means?
<Pelo> xxBasYxx, someting called convertit will comvert it to avi or mpg and you can then edit with avidemux would that be to your liking ?
<mysterycool> hey
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, doesn't even start up for me
<danand_> cherwin - the file /etc/modules is specifically for auto loading of required modules at boot time
<yo__> downloading right now
<cherwin> Triston: the solution of danand_ is the best one
<mysterycool> how can I open a rar archive?
<jeffMASTERflex> erisco: starts up fine here
<yo__> with WINrar
<amenado> jaderaven-> where did you get these? what are they for?
<daedra> mysterycool: apt-get unrar
<jaderaven> cedega
<Triston> Thanks everyone, doing as suggested now.
<Pelo> mysterycool, sudo apt-get install unrar and then right click xtract here
<archman> when downloaded extract it on desktop on your ubuntu system
<jaderaven> amenado: its for cedage
<mysterycool> oh k
<yo__> k
<jaderaven> cedega*
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: they don't have a .deb file?
<jaderaven> doesnt look like it
<Pelo> jaderaven, did you look at the link I sent you , it explains how to intall on ubuntu , anyting
<cherwin> danand: yeah i knew that, didn't think about it. Thanks for the tip though
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, ah, it was just slow
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: strange. i just looked at a howto that mentions a .deb file
<amenado> jaderaven-> .tgz files are source files? then you need to compile them, rpm's are for rpm based system, you may use alien, but some here do not like alien to convert those rpm
<danand_> cherwin - np
<archman> yo__: extracted?
<chimp> earthquake!!!!
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: ah. you need to extract the tgz
<Pelo> jaderaven, there is a #cedega channel
<illmortal> amenado.. that's the problem i don't know jack crap about YUV.
<yo__> k
<yo__> yep
<illmortal> I dunno if that's better than RGB or not...
<danand_> chimp - are you in london?
<archman> open terminal
<Triston> The other problem I'm having is my system keeps hard locking, which I'm not sure if it's related to my wifi adapter.. I notice it usually happens under lots of internet usage.
<yo__> k
<archman> then cd Desktop
<yo__> k
<jaderaven> Pelo: that site was great, but it only gives those each of those like they were all for a seperate app
<amenado> illmortal-> on printers the near compliment of RGB are CYMB
<archman> cd <directory of your extracted ndis>
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, I opened them... where is the play button? :s
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: you said you have a tgz right?
<yo__> k
<archman> sudo
<archman> make uninstall
<chimp> manchester danand_
<jeffMASTERflex> erisco: upper left and upper right
<chimp> that was cool
<yo__> wait what?
<danand_> chimp - i thought i was going mad - i felt that earthquake too - i'm in london
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, the right angle brackets? I click them but nothing plays
<amenado> Triston-> i can vouch for that, wireless things locks up my system on occasions when it attempts to switch ap to associate
<jaderaven> :prince_jammys yes there is one in there
<archman> did you sudo?
<jaderaven> whooops...
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: double click on it and extract it ... it's a zipped archive
<yo__> its says do it a couple more times
<jeffMASTERflex> erisco: you have to load both channels
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, nothing plays and nothing moves
<yo__> till there's no more installed files
<archman> ???
<archman> OK oK
<yo__> lol
<lapmag> are Live CDs updated often? My computer takes a while to boot so maybe a new one will fix this?
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, I right clicked on the files and specified one for player1 and one for player2
<Triston> amenado> Well at least I'm not the only one.  I'm tempted to buy the 30 ft of eternet cable I'd need to get internet into my room.
<archman> is there any files left?
<erisco> jeffMASTERflex, what did I miss?
<jeffMASTERflex> erisco: play around with it, definitely works
<danand_> chimp - that was surreal! never felt nothing like that before
<Triston> *ethernet
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way to move X apps from a local Xserver to a remote Xserver via ssh? (like 'screen' but for X apps?) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' but it doesn't work, and the research I've done on it shows it to be buggy, but the app had the right idea (detaching a gui-application and reattaching later)... - any thoughts? (VNC and NX are whole-desktop, I'd prefer app-specific)
<chimp> <chimp> my whole room shook
<jaderaven> prince_jammys: i extracted it and got 3 folders
<amenado> Triston-> it is worth it, go get yourself the 30 footer
<chimp> <Chaosmonkey> no i farted
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: what's in there?
<yo__> how do i change directory back to desktop
<mN|DarkB-DX> http://www.oneofakindhouse.com/contact.html
<archman> why you want to do that now? cd ..
<davmonster> is anyone using vmware server console on ubuntu 7.10 server?
<danand_> chimp - yeh - me too - my monitor started rockin and my desklamp shook about.... car alarms galore!!
<yo__> nvm
<davmonster> yo__: cd ~/Desktop
<komputes> yo__: cd ~/Desktop/
<erisco> does anyone know how to work mixxx?
<danand_> chimp - what a wierd sensation
<rrm> hey guys... how could i remove the firefox shortcut on the application luncher...
<yo__> its still not uninstalling everything
<jaderaven> prince_jammys: a bunch of other folders ending up with a few shell scripts at the end
<archman> ok now make
<archman> make
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> umm your xserver is the display, the app is still running where the sshd(aemon) is, you want to access it from another remote host?
<komputes> rrm right click
<yo__> k
<danand_> chimp - gonna check out news 24
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: any README files? any .deb files?
<archman> then make install
<rrm> i did... but removed the applications
<archman> if not errors
<chimp> yeah, should be good danand_
<rrm> kinda odd
<yo__> its not done with the make command lol
<archman> o
<archman> ok
<komputes> rrm so you want it back?
<yo__> intstall error..
<rrm> yep
<jaderaven> prince_jammys: none anywhere
<danand_> chimp - wonder where epicentre is?
<black_adder> !help headphones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help headphones - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<komputes> yo__: make takes time, it's compiling
<chimp> manchester has a lot of earthquajes
<archman> what's the error?
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, right, but if I disconnect the ssh -- the X app dies... I can't detach it, like you could with 'screen' for non-gui apps
<chimp> quakes
<chimp> small ones
<icesword> !sound > black_adder
<soldats> what file does xclipboard write/read from for copy and paste. im not sure if it writes directly to the app itself or a file the zpp reads from?
<chimp> but lots
<chimp> so maybe here
<yo__> after i put make.. it finished then make install
<FloodBot1> chimp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yo__> the error 1 i think
<archman> what error?
<komputes> rrm right click > add to panel
<black_adder> is here any one who can help me with sound problem in ubuntu 7.10 and acer 4710z with relatek audio
<milkwood1> just woken up by quake!!!
<Triston> danand_ : Thanks for the help.
<milkwood1> UK south of York
<dracz> hi. can anyone tell me why some DOS program running in doxbox will say my loopback device is not a valid 1.44" disk?
<yo__> permission denied as well
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> okay, am curious as well, vnc doesnt solve it for you? or xfrb ?
<davmonster> Quake 1?
<komputes> rrm now you want the menu bar
<milkwood1> Earthquake
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: well, something is up.. i'm looking at this link and it's talking about a .deb file.  maybe check the site to see if there is one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega#head-ef048728dd3a8751ca64277052178fdb2ee07184
<archman> you need to type sudo in front of every command !!!!
<komputes> yo__: do it as sudo, put sudo before the command
<davmonster> an earthquake in the UK? really?
<yo__> k
<milkwood1> Kid you not
<soldats> archman: for security you do!
<macogw> my flash drive has been copying for a while now.  it took 2 full minutes to copy 1mb of data.  i hope this flash drive isnt about to die too :-/ could being FAT (not FAT32) formatted have anything to do with that?
<rrm> yeah... that is why i would want... thanks komputers
<getoo> how can i install mozilla 3.0
<komputes> archman: not quire every time, you can type sudo -s to convert to root shell
<Bossmanbeta> vnc or nxserver are nice, but they're whole-desktop which insists on being in the foreground killing my local desktop ... so I can't run the app as you would ssh -Y ... but then DETACH it so i could reconnec tto it at a later time...
<milkwood1> anyone back me up in the UK?
<davmonster> I'm in the UK
<chimp> yep
<chimp> shake shake
<black_adder> !sound in headphone
<chimp> hehehe
<macogw> getoo: firefox-3.0 is the package
<davmonster> but not near York
<chimp> was ace
<chimp> manchester
<komputes> rrm no prob, that stuff you can usually find on the forums
<FloodBot1> chimp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<getoo> macogw: thanx
<macogw> getoo: there isnt technically any browser called mozilla anymore
<odinsbane> peace.
<illmortal> Anyone know if RGB or YUV is better????
<getoo> i meant firefox
<getoo> sorry
<macogw> getoo: the mozilla suite is now known as Seamonkey
<prince_jammys> jaderaven: that's what you want.  you shouldn't have to install for rpm file.  ubuntu packages typically come in .deb form (debian packages)
<archman> komputes: that's right
<milkwood1> lastest about 10 seconds
<black_adder> !headphone sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphone sound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<komputes> illmortal: for what?
<davmonster> is anyone running vmware-server on ubuntu?
<davmonster> :S
<black_adder> arrrrrg
<komputes> davmonster: yep
<yo__> oi
<soldats> macogw: probly. it may depend on how fast it can read from FAT. IMO some file systems read faster.
<yo__> its not working archman
<getoo> i would use hardy , it comes with it .. but i get no sound .. some bug
<archman> yo__: oi
<danand_> Triston - np - in all the excitement about the uk's earthquake i forgot what that was about !
<archman> why?
<komputes> yo__: what now?
<macogw> soldats: im talking about write, not read
<yo__> i dunno
<milkwood1> danmonster u in UK?
<black_adder> !headphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, ssh -Y actually is what I like........ but if I lose my connection or if I want to detach the X application, I can;t.... the X application dies with the ssh session (unlike 'screen' which would keep a bash-based application alive by detaching the process)
<archman> what says?
<df00z> Hey, I have some hardware that does not work in the .22 driver.  I manually upgraded to .24.2, with the kpkg tools.  Now, I need to insmod my nvidia driver every reboot, modprobe wont find it
<davmonster> yep, Kent
<df00z> Anyone ever run into this?
<yo__> alot of errors including no such file or directory
<macogw> getoo: report the bug about your hardware
<Triston> danand_ : Haha, no problem!  I can understand.. I'm from California, USA.. we get our share of quakes.
<black_adder> can any one tell me how U activate my headphones in ubuntu ?
<soldats> macogw: yes i know. it usually has to read to make sure it has enough room for writing to then writes to it if there is enough room
<milkwood1> get it?
<getoo> macogw: bugzilla is loaded with it :X
<macogw> soldats: oh ok
<archman> can you paste it on ubuntu pastebin?
<black_adder> this bot dosent tell me anything
<danand_> milkwood1 - i'm in london
<archman> last few rows?
<yo__> wha??
<yo__> lol how do i do that?
<davmonster> I didn't get the quake
<komputes> Bossmanbeta: whats the difference between ssh -X and -Y ?
<archman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<milkwood1> dadnd_?
<yo__> i would.. but the computers not even connected to the net at all
<black_adder> !help
<komputes> Bossmanbeta: don't they both do X through ssh?
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  i belive -Y is faster but less secure. used on local/trusted lans.. (or so i recall in some ssh docs)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<milkwood1> feel it
<Bossmanbeta> komputes, I believe ssh -Y is more secure
<danand_> Triston - what a wierd sensation - v low frequency, but you could just feel the _power_ of it.
<milkwood1> ?
<Bossmanbeta> komputes, yes -- byut I think -Y is more secure
<Dr_willis_> Bossmanbeta,  Less or more? Heh - :) i forget  - i guess i will RTFM
<getoo> macogw: got it now .. i need to install firefox-dev
<komputes> Dr_willis_: Bossmanbeta  More or less ?
<black_adder> can any one tell me how U activate my headphones in ubuntu ?
<archman> kopy few last rows from terminal, transfer them in xp
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, heh! I am still hunting for a solution to this :)
<milkwood1> frigging room was rumbling
<df00z> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prince_jammys> man ssh
<archman> and paste on
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  when in doubt - read the ssh docs i guess. :)
<soldats> komputes: sometimes -X wont allow X forwarding and -Y will so it depends on what system your sshing to
<milkwood1> very f-ing errire
<df00z> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<komputes> Dr_willis_: you've seen the size of that monster
<davmonster> vmware-server on 7.10
<yo__> k h/ow
<davmonster> any takers?
<yo__> h/o**
<Triston> Last question, since I'm not sure the hard lock problem is anything that can be easily fixed.. I have Vista running virtually under innotek VirtualBox so that I can use iTunes and watch Netflix On Demand movies.. when Netflix plays it's video in the browser using it's plugin that uses WMP 11, the video is very choppy.  I have high bandwidth and a powerful enough computer, so I don't understand what I'm doing wrong.
<davmonster> pleeeeeeeaaaase
<danand_> milkwood1 - yeh got it on bbc.co.uk - tremors in uk
<archman> ???
<black_adder> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<archman> plain lang
<black_adder> can any one tell me how U activate my headphones in ubuntu ? plz pretty plz
<milkwood1> checking
<prince_jammys> black_adder: did you try the mixer?
<komputes> soldats: do you know which is more secure between -Y -X?
<Dr_willis_> komputes,    -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.       -X      Enables X11 forwarding.
<black_adder> alsa mixer i did
<Bossmanbeta> komputes, according to the man pages.. -Y allows for trusted X11 fwding
<kitche> Triston: probably Virtual machines do not have full video power like a normal operating system
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  from the MAN page.. seemns -Y is more secure
<Bossmanbeta> komputes, where -X does not.
<yo__> the file didn't show up in my sd card that im using for sneaker net..
<Dr_willis_>  komputes  it pays to RTFM :)
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> yeah its seems that xmove is the only alternative
<komputes> trusted? so it's two fold encryption?
<yo__> i have another idea h/o
<df00z> Hey, I'm on kernel 2.6.24.2, how can I make modprobe find my compiled nvidia driver?
<danand_> Triston - virtualbox probably won't give you the performance of a native Vista install
<archman> cmon
<Triston> kitche: I came across old forum topics on a few sites where people were doing the same thing and it was working fine.
<black_adder> @prince jammeys - I tried that but still no luck
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, Yea -- I researched xmove............ that app is HOPELESS :) (and no longer being worked on... and buggy)
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  i got confused it said that -x disabled  forwarding.. -X enables it.. :) hard to tell the diff  from x and X in my console font..
<danand_> Triston - i've found virtualbox to be a bit flakey!
<Dr_willis_> danand_,  so have I.
<yo__> how do i uninstall a package?
<kitche> Triston: probably using a special driver or something most likely
<Triston> danand_: It work totally fine except for that one part. :(
<komputes> Dr_willis_: I have, RTM but I've stated before that I have this condition called manualitis, where large manuals make me his my head on my keyboard
<archman> what package?
<yo__> the old fwcutter..
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> what is it about the program that you must really pass along the session from one connection to another?
<Starnestommy> yo__: sudo apt-get remove package
<yo__> i think its causing problems
<archman> in synaptics (system --> admin)
<geirha> df00z: add it to /etc/modules, on a line by itself
<prince_jammys> black_adder: i really don't know about this sort of thing.  all i can think of is turn it up on the mixer, and turn up wave/pcm and see. you probably already did this
<Bossmanbeta> It would be nice to be able to run a gui-application via SSH, then detach and reattach to it later without the need to bring over a WHOLE desktop to do so .. just as ssh -Y offers (minus detach/reattach capabilities)
<black_adder> yah prince_jammys I already all that. so where should I look up ?
<Dellbuntu5102> hot do i add something to the apt
<archman> you don't need fwcutter
<komputes> Bossmanbeta: you mean so that id the connection dies the app doesnt crash/quit
<df00z> geirha: I did, added "nvidia"
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, well there are applications that I want to run remotely that are X apps (gui's..) ... some apps I run from the office that I want to access from home without bringing up the whole desktop
<caleb_yau> when i type $ locate on the shell it doesn't seem to search my Mounted Windows NTFS drive. How can I make that work?
<Bossmanbeta> komputes, yep .. so when you drop the SSH connection, you can reattach to the X app......... just as you reattach to shells via 'screen'
<danand_> Dr_willis_ - tried installing openbsd on it - kept giving segfaults and filesystem full errors - found the workaround eventually in a bug report on the innotek site ... but... not quite what i'd call beta software yet
<Dellbuntu5102> I want to install Compiz-Fusion, but I dont know how to add something to the resporties
<komputes> caleb_yau: not ext3 no journaling
<prince_jammys> black_adder: it's a weird problem. if noone knows here, try google:  ubuntu your-sound-card headphones
<yo__> im going to totally remove all packages and reinstall them
<soldats> Bossmanbeta: you dont need an entire desktop to access the X apps.
<archman> yo__: can i mail you my howto with drivers so you try it yourself?
<prince_jammys> black_adder: at least try that in the meantime until someone here knows
<yo__> yeah
<archman> gimme mail
<TerrorBite> My desktop background changer app seems to be broken.
<yo__> wbreslin951@gmail.com
<Bossmanbeta> soldats, yes I know that.... (ssh -Y) .. however, if I want to kill my ssh session the application I was running remotely dies... and the only way for it to survive a disconnect is to run a whole desktop via VNC or NX
<black_adder> well i feel  invisible here, thanks for the help prince_jammys, i might go on forum at least people answer over there
<archman> just a min
<yo__> k
<Kira> If I want to use xinetd to start a service on demand, should the service be listed in /etc/services?
<Dellbuntu5102> how do i add something to the apt?  I want to install Compiz-Fusion, but I dont know how to add something to the resporties.
<waseidel> good night
<caleb_yau> komputes im not sure what that means .. is ext3 the hard drive type, and does locate work with journaling?
<Bossmanbeta> soldats, I'm just looking for a way to detach/reattach to an X application just as you reattach remotely to shells with 'screen'
<soldats> Bossmanbeta: oh! ok. i see what you mean. my bad sorry for the mistake :)
<Bossmanbeta> nono soldats it's ok :)
<komputes> caleb_yau: ntfs support is limited
<prince_jammys> black_adder: yeah give that a shot. but try googling your problem - i bet you find something
<milkwood1> night chaps - gonna try and hit the hay!!
<Dr_willis_> i imagine thers not an issued ever asked here.. thats NOT mentioned in a forum post somewhere.
<Bossmanbeta> soldats, it's annoying to have to bring up a whole desktop... so with vnc, I find myself sizing the desktop to TRIM just around the application ... which kind of gives me the same thing.. but not really
<caleb_yau> komputes cool, thanks anyway. I'm happy just knowing that there is no way around it, rather than thinking that my mounting is wrong or something
<Dellbuntu5102> hello? anybody listening? I'm a beginner and I would help. how do i add something to the apt?  I want to install Compiz-Fusion, but I dont know how to add something to the resporties.
<waseidel> hi, i want to hear music from the radio http://www.radioactiva.com/envivo.asp some body can help me to listen?
<davmonster> apt-cache search .*compiz.*
<komputes> caleb_yau: have you tried find
<black_adder> hello Dellbuntu5102 just open repositiry manager
<black_adder> and u will see options in thee
<Dellbuntu5102> how?
<Bossmanbeta> since sometimes an SSH connection can be dropped, I don't want the X app dying with it... an ability to detach it with an X style version of 'screen' would be very cool indeed
<black_adder> go to  prefereces i guess
<bruenig> why not just do apt-cache search compiz if you are going to do it that way?
<black_adder> and then synaptic packgae manager
<komputes> caleb_yau:  find /media/thenameofyourntfsdrive -name "searchterm"
<soldats> Bossmanbeta: normally using -X in ssh does the trick for a single app. i really havent had the time to experiment with -Y so i assume your right.
<yo__> what the heck?
<df00z> where does ubuntu hide the nvidia.ko module
<df00z> its not in /lib/modules
<danand_> Dellbuntu5102 - in all likelyhood you can just type sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion in a terminal
<Dellbuntu5102> how do i add it????
<Dellbuntu5102> oh
<bruenig> df00z: dpkg -L packagename lists the files in a package
<TerrorBite> terrorbite@gimli:~$ gnome-appearance-properties
<TerrorBite> sh: kde-config: not found
<yo__>  a little bandaid looking thing popped up over my installation window? what is it?
<Bossmanbeta> soldats, well whether you do -X or -Y, if the ssh session dies, so does the application
<TerrorBite> ...what?
<caleb_yau> komputes I did but I don't pretend to know how to use it. I typed $ find libgcc.a and what came up was libgcc.a no folder name or anything
<Dellbuntu5102> thank you.
<waseidel> hi
<waseidel> some help?
<catmistake> any one ever set up a streaming server? I just got Darwin Streaming Server running... but not working. There's gotta be a better way. Any other recommendations?
<archman> yo__: mail sent to wbreslin951@gmail.com
<danand_> Dellbuntu5102 - np
<waseidel> hi, i want to hear music from the radio http://www.radioactiva.com/envivo.asp some body can help me to listen?
<davidthedrake> Can someone tell me what settings I need to change so a game that is running 640x480 in Wine, will stretch to fill my widescreen?
<yo__> k thanks
<davidthedrake> As it is, the bottom is just cut off.
<komputes> caleb_yau: you have to put -name "libgcc.a"
<Dellbuntu5102> what password do i enter?
<archman> yo__: welcome
<Bossmanbeta> ... I even tried running a remote gnome-session ......... but that gives me way too much .. kind of like what VNC or NX does...
<soldats> Bossmanbeta: yea but you can detach it and reattach it from another box. but lets drop it. i agree with you. i dont want to flood the chan.   :)
<Starnestommy> Dellbuntu5102: your user's password?
<waseidel> bye thanks for not to help me...
<Dellbuntu5102> oh. ty
<catmistake> any one ever set up a streaming server? I just got Darwin Streaming Server running... but not working. There's gotta be a better way. Any other recommendations?
<df00z> Ah ok
<df00z> restricted modules is making it act weird
<df00z> thanks
<geirha> caleb_yau: locate searches through a database that is updated with "all" files and directories once a day, though /media amongst others, are ignored
<caleb_yau> komputes that worked perfectly, thanks alot!
<Bossmanbeta> soldats, no you can detach the SHELL... but if you were to run like "gedit" or "firefox" remotely using SSH -X or -Y, and kill the ssh session... gedit or firefox will die too... you cannot detach the X-application .. just the shell.... try it :)
<geirha> caleb_yau: $ man updatedb   # then edit /etc/updatedb.conf
<df00z> Thanks much. Now I have working hardware. Bonsai!!
<archman> Pelo: ???
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. What was the name of that app - that let you get wallpaper and things from gnome-look.org ? I saw it once in my menus.. but cant find it now.
<excalibas> hello, sometimes i cant connect to wireless networks, when this happens i see a new network device called wlan0:avahi  the only way i know to fix this is restart and pray, can someone point me to where can i learn about this avahi? or how can i fix this please?
<caleb_yau> hmmm updatedb doesnt have a man page
<TerrorBite> ugh. Firefox hates compiz
<soldats> Bossmanbeta: ahh i get it since screen runs from a shell and if you invoke an X app after you detach it it cant find its borders or display type so it will fail :) gotcha
<Bossmanbeta> soldats, also I doubt you'd flood the channel -- it's a discussion :)
<komputes> geirha: can you run updatedb on an ntfs drive??
<Dr_willis_> Bossmanbeta,  use the nohup command,  and they may survive.
<caleb_yau> geirha hmmm updatedb doesnt have a man page
<adamb> ok so I set a cron in my root cron, but it never seems to run, I restart anacron and cron, what else can i check guys?
<TerrorBite> I'm having issues with gnome-appearance-properties
<archman> Pelo: in order to word, ndis has to be installed from source; i know for ndis deb, babe
<prince_jammys> caleb_yau: info updatedb
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, ah ha!!! nohup doesn't work either :)
<davmonster> check your mail
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  the locate database has a setting file that dictates  what filesystems it scans.
<davmonster> adamb: check your mail, error messages from cron are mailed to you by default
<geirha> komputes: I don't see why not, it just stores path names in a database
<caleb_yau> prince_jammys thanks, i feel stupid now
<Dr_willis_> Bossmanbeta,  this is why i tend to use vnc. :) and  a uber-micro window manager.
<Bianconeri> hello does anybody know what's the icon theme on this screen shot? http://camelsnowman.deviantart.com/art/Gentoo-46513644
<yo__> how do i install a driver using windows wireless drivers utility?
<caleb_yau> prince_jammys :)
<prince_jammys> caleb_yau: why? :)
<geirha> caleb_yau: that's odd, I have it ... though I'm on edgy
<prince_jammys> geirha: it has an info page
<TerrorBite> Bossmanbeta, Dr_willis_, an X app will usually die if its connection to the X server is severed.
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis,  vnc is very nice ... but since I run apps local and remote... I find myself sizing the VNC session to trim-around the application I'm running over VNC so I can continue to work on my local desktop
<archman> click no install driver and insert .inf file
<prince_jammys> geirha: caleb_yau actually mine does have a man page in addition to an info page
<Bossmanbeta> ...which is why I was hoping to find a viable 'screen' program, but for X apps
<yo__> whats the inf file i need?
<yo__> where do i get it
<Dr_willis_> Bossmanbeta,  other then the one youmentioned yesterday. ive never seen such a tool that worked well.
<archman> yo__: god... it's in your mail, i mailed it to you...
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, yea xmove works about as well as something that doesn't... work ... well..
<yo__> it hasn't showed up
<archman> it's the bcmwl5.inf
<komputes> Hey would you know how I can scale a VNC connection window?
<Bossmanbeta> that's ok -- my search continues! :)
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> can you not establish a gnome-session with minimal program running specifically the only one you are interested in?
<komputes> Bossmanbeta: ^
<TerrorBite> Bossmanbeta, I think it's possible to set up vnc to show just a single window rather than the whole desktop
<Solmaze> Okay , I've got a general newbie question
<soldats> sorry ill ask onece because..... what file does xclipboard write/read from for copy and paste. im not sure if it writes directly to the app itself or a file the app reads from?
<prince_jammys> Solmaze: let's hear it
<TerrorBite> I'm having issues with gnome-appearance-properties
<Solmaze> I need to change a "config.xml" file - but aparrently I dont have "root" rights - or something along those lines.
<TerrorBite> it wants to run kde-config
<Solmaze> change = edit
<TerrorBite> which doesn't exist
<yo__> if i have the source code, do i put it in notepad and save it as an inf file?
<archman> yo__: should i try to put it in archive and send it again?
<komputes> soldats: the copy paste in ubuntu is kind of tricky, many layers
<Solmaze> I'm pretty new to Linux - and have no idea how to get those rights =P
<yo__> yeah
<amenado> Solmaze-> for which webapp server?
<archman> kk
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, gnome-session will die also ... any app that I run AFTER I launch the gnome-session will die.. the only ones that would survive are the ones I ran from the gnome-desktop on the other end
<yo__> wbreslin951@gmail.com
<Bossmanbeta> and they reintiialize too ... so..
<euler_fan> Solmaze: sudo nano /path/to/file/ should do it.
<Solmaze> Oh, its a local file.
<prince_jammys> Solmaze: you're going to ave to use sudo.  do    sudo nano path/to/file
<pcmax_> sysinfo
<soldats> komputes: yea i know, i just want all the steps involved
<Solmaze> Gonna try that, one sec
<Bossmanbeta> TerrorBite, wonder how you could tell VNC to stream 1 application, like ssh -Y does?
<prince_jammys> Solmaze: or gksudo gedit /path/to/file  to do it in a window
<excalibas> hello, sometimes i cant connect to wireless networks, when this happens i see a new network device called wlan0:avahi  the only way i know to fix this is restart and pray, (when things work there is no wlan0:avahi.) Can someone point me to where can i learn about this avahi? or how can i fix this please?
<komputes> Solmaze: if you select something it is in a a kind of clip board that pastes on shift-insert on the two mouse buttons together, then there ctrlC and ctrlV
<TerrorBite> Bossmanbeta, something to do with the VNC server
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> doesnt gnome-session have some capabilities to restore last time you were logged on?
<danand_> chimp - check out http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php
<Solmaze> Hrm, I think this will work - just sort of anoying that I can't do it from gedit for instance.
<prince_jammys> Solmaze: the sudo command gives you root privileges, and "nano" is a command-line text editor.  "gedit" is a GUI text editor
<danand_> chimp - 4.7 magnitude!!
<komputes> soldats: I'm not sure but most people end up using glipper
<caleb_yau> prince_jammys, geirha, thats pretty weird that they would specifically exclude /media. Thanks alot i'm sure that will fix the problem
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I cannot launch an application if I run gnome-session
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I can only see apps already running int he gnome-session
<prince_jammys> caleb_yau: i missed what the problem was, but i'm glad it's resolved.  remember you can always use "find" otherwise
<archman> yo__: i can't send it by some reason, im gonna find the link for u to dl
<yo__> kk
<yo__> for some reason the prgram isnt working to add the driver..
<yo__> it won't add the file to its list
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> boy you got a tuff one there...once you got a solution let us know too, for reference purposes
<soldats> komputes: kk i posted a thread on the forums, ill just wait till its answered. im trying to make "screen" write/read from clipboard.
<archman> u have bcmwl5.inf???
<ePeppr> Quick RSS Question.
<Bossmanbeta> amenado,  you know it ... I tried gnome-sessio via ssh -Y ... but all i get are the already-running apps off the pre-existing gnome-session on the ssh server side... I can't launch an app
<yo__> i dunno
<yo__> i found the source code on the internet
<ePeppr> the node <pubDate> in RSS 2.0, is there a way for it handle French dates??
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I am definitely researching it though... just for the intellectual curiosity ... vnc really does the job if I trim it down to the application-borders... but I thought a more elegant solution existed
<yo__> archman
<caleb_yau> thanks komputes as well
<ePeppr> I know that it uses RFC 852, which is only English,
<archman> yo__: the other way is to use fwcutter to extract the inf and sys from original exe
<komputes> caleb_yau: cool
<archman> from the xp driver
<ePeppr> but is there a way to make the RSS clients display the dates in French even if the client is chose English as his/her language
<yo__> how do you do that?
<yo__> i dunno how to use fwcutter or anything like that
<archman> dl drivers for xp
<yo__> i have it i think
<yo__> but i dont know what to do with it
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> just an idea, something like you forward an X with allowance for any host to connect to the forwarded port, and you can connect in one, from another, log off of one, ..i think its the gateway option on ssh..but i have not tried it myself
<archman> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<archman> use google
<archman> i gotta go now
<yo__> k.. ttul
<yo__> thanks
<archman> hope i was of any use
<archman> ...
<yo__> yeah
<yo__> thanks bro
<aimchanger> clear
<archman> there are maaany tutorials on this topic
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, ... hmm...... I'll have to research that, but I don't think 1 app could be propagated to multiple Xservers simultaneously ... (nevermind the security risk of that) -- but a creative suggestion... (making a note)
<archman> cya
<euler_fan> yo_: this is one of them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<archman> u can safely follow my howto once you get inf and sys
<archman> ...
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I am actually amazed that more people who use ssh -Y don't ask for a way to detach the application, if anything, to ensure application-survivability from a disconnect
<RoC_MasterMind> I get this error trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10: 2008-02-26 20:36:47,685 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ub
<RoC_MasterMind> untu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i3
<RoC_MasterMind> 86.udeb' is NOT trusted
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> i was thinking in terms of those warnings they say about X that can be monitored (so it  is unsecure), therefore I assume several host can listen in on the X broadcast..
<excalibas> hello, sometimes i cant connect to wireless networks, when this happens i see a new network device called wlan0:avahi  the only way i know to fix this is restart and pray, (when things work there is no wlan0:avahi.) Can someone point me to where can i learn about this avahi? or how can i fix this please?
<RoC_MasterMind> maybe I am missing a GPG key?
<appyJack> any iptables masters here ?
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, yea... I do wonder though, in that scenario, if the application were not broadcasting to at least 1 Xserver, would it die? (probably) so for it to work, I'd have to have 2 clients connecting to it at all times, so if (1) dies, (2) takes over...
<danand_> UK earthquake - 4.7 in magnitude, epicentre about 15 NE of Lincoln!
<amenado> appyJack-> we use it,, but no necessarily masters..
<appyJack> amenado: if i post my ruleset to pastebin, can you glance through it and see if anything jumps out at you as to why when I turn it on, I can't get any internet whatsoever ?
<ePeppr> Anyone going to take a stab at my RSS Question??
<RoC_MasterMind> Anybody have failed upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> how about one that kind of loop to itself? and  you somehow can listen in to same port..just idea thats all, not sure if doable
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, not sure how that would be done ....
<rrm> hi guys... thanks for the help komputer... i figure it out in the end... all better and no need for the upper bar thanks
<amenado> appyJack-> sure, paste it in pastebin, and lets see if i can assist..
<Solmaze> okay tried what you said, problem now is - to save the changes!
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> something like a user1 and user2 (local),  then you as user3 listens in from remote
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, ..perhaps... I'll haev to try it
<ATLANT3AN> probably been said but
<ATLANT3AN> you guys feel that earthquake
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> okay, try it, am very curios to the results..someday i may have a need for it too
<excalibas> I cant connect to wireless networks, when this happens i see a new network device called wlan0:avahi (when things work there is no wlan0:avahi.) Can someone point me to where can i learn about this avahi? or how can i fix this please?
<ATLANT3AN> anyone from UK feel that earthquake?
<amenado> can you guys keep that shaking in your area, dont pass it here to california :P
<ATLANT3AN> man i thought it was something else till i saw it on the BBC news
<nando> Hello
<evil_tech> i cant find a good how to on how to create a net install server anyone have links?
<Solmaze> How do I save once I've made changes with the nano thing =)
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, honestly, I think ANYONE using ssh -Y regularly, would eventually realize they have a need to detach/reattach to those X apps for survivability without resorting to vnc-over-ssh which to me is overkill (not to mention sluggish)
<NB2000> CTL X
<Solmaze> Please, just so I can go to sleep knowing that my app works =P
<NB2000> Solmaze CTL X
<appyJack> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d23783501
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> I guess most do not require a continous monitoring..maybe time to move it to a webapp as opposed to stand alone app?
<euler_fan> Solamaze: ctrl+o
<amenado> appyJack-> ok, let me peek
<komputes> can anyone help me scale a vnc window?
<euler_fan> ctrl+x exits
<evil_tech> i cant find a good how to on how to create a net install server anyone have links?
<danand_> ATLANT3AN - yes i felt that quake - where abouts are you ?
<Solmaze> now lets see if it works =))
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, yep -- I'll hit the ATM and get that project started ;)
<l_vagnozzi> wath i can do with flickering on ati card?
<euler_fan> Solmaze: As a note, in nano when you see "^" it translates to ctrl.
<danand_> ATLANT3AN - see http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php
<appyJack> amenado: I appreciate the help. I really thought I did a pretty good job as this is my first shot at thie - i guess maybe a little too good
<Solmaze> I guessed it would be "ALT" hehe =P
<Solmaze> Gotta shake those windows habits =)
<amenado> appyJack-> umm, your OUTPUT default policy is drop? why not ACCEPT ? I assume you can trust your own box
<TheLastDodo> Quake, did you say? Where?
<NB2000> You used ALT?
<komputes> Does anyone know how to scale a vnc window?
<danand_> TheLastDodo - in uk, about 15 miles NE of lincoln. I felt it in london
<AndrewB> TheLastDodo: off-topic but England [quite a large range]
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  thats normally a feature of the vnc CLIENT - from what ive seen. some can doit. some cant
<appyJack> amenado: hrmm - that would probably be the case if i weren't a paranoid schizo ... or just fat-fingered my furst ruleset
<amenado> appyJack-> what does the turtorial you are following suggest?
<RoC_MasterMind> I get this error trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10...it looks like it cannot authenticate the package or osmething: http://pastebin.ca/919894
<komputes> Dr_willis_: got a name of one that does, i use Terminal Client
<TheLastDodo> I don't think I've felt an earthquake in over a decade, and that's having lived in California, Italy and Japan.
<Jamesrs> anybody else feel http://digg.com/world_news/BREAKING_Earthquake_hits_England in the UK? :o
 * TheLastDodo shrugs it of.
<Jamesrs> aha, maybe ;p
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  under windows 'ultravnc' :) other then that. I dont use the clients much under linux.
<TheLastDodo> off*
<appyJack> amenado:its part google, part reading, part firewall engineers at work... and a bit of guesswork
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  gnome and kde both have their own client. that has more features then the normal vncviewer app.
<komputes> Dr_willis_: what do you use for remote?
<amenado> appyJack-> knowing that ubuntu is fairly safe, and you dont really use a new installed box for anything extremely important, i guess you can take a bit of risk, til you get the hang of it
<danand_> Jamesrs - yes, my whole room shook, monitor and desklamp rocked, car alarms going off etc
<usser> komputes: what's the system you connecting from? windows?
<komputes> ubuntu,both sides
<Jamesrs> i thought it was our heating exploding, since my radiator has been making an awful noise all night ;p
<Bossmanbeta> I'll be going AFK to watch the Obama/Clinton debate.... be back later
<dellph> hello ppl.
<TheLastDodo> It wasn't even a 5, nothing to worry about.
<komputes> usser: ^
<usser> komputes: use ssh with -X -C flags
<dellph> is there any tool in ubuntu like cpau?
<komputes> usser: and theeen?
 * RedHeron wants to watch the debate, Bossmanbeta.
 * RedHeron doesn't have a television.
<usser> komputes: ie install openssh-server on a server machine
<appyJack> amenado: probably so; i'm not inventing new science with this - just dev work, mostly. Although I do some work from home on it, which can be a bit sensitive
<danand_> Jamesrs - :) i thought a _big_ lorry had just gone past the house :D
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, it's like watching a boxing match :)
<ppppp> yo, im trying to install ubuntu on a buddies comp and im booting from the cd but when I try to run the install from the icon on the workspace nothing is happening...
<usser> komputes: and then try ssh -X -C username@serverip
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  i only use vnc under windows to get to the vncserver on the linux box. using the vnc4server on linux.
<amenado> appyJack-> here I think is the critical part..  -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT   new connection from you will never get out
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: I know... but they have smiles on their faces.
<usser> komputes: after that you should be able to run Gui apps that are located on the server inside your client
<ppppp> anyone trying to 1v1 chat with me and quickie troubleshoot?
<TheLastDodo> Bossmanbeta: I beg to differ. Watching Parliament is like watching a boxing match (often an amusing one)...these people are amateurs.
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, i know!! :) ok going AFK
<komputes> ha, yes very nice, but i want the desktop
<sandy37> ppppp, ya what is your ram size
<drpcken> ppppp, have you got a partition setup where you want to put the install?
<ppppp> windowsxp > boot from cd > install > nothing happening
<ppppp> yes and no
<danand_> TheLastDodo - wasn't too bad ... just i'm used to having my view of the earth as a solid thing intact!
<ppppp> i cant format the c drive
<usser> komputes: as in shared desktop? see what's on the screen at the moment?
<ppppp> im not used to the linux install, on the windows disc I can format before I install
<Digital_Pioneer> Is there a shell command to see your current version of Ubuntu? And I don't mean kernel version. :)
<komputes> usser: correct sir
<appyJack> amenado: doesn't that say to accept all output ? (or am i reading it wrong)
<luciddr34m3r> Hey, having a slight problem with a new install of Gutsy. Whenever I visit a page with Java on it, the browser hangs until i force quit it. I have had problems in the past with the default java plugin, so I install a different one, but this time it didnt give me a choice. Any idea how to keep FF from hanging/crashing when a java app loads?
<aimchanger> pppp: you can use the partition manager on the Live CD for formatting purposes
<usser> komputes: in that case vnc is probably the easiest solution
<ppppp> how?
<ppppp> run the cd in windows?
<komputes> usser: I know,I just want to kno which client lets me scale
<usser> komputes: use vino, that's what the server called in gnome I believe
<amenado> appyJack-> nope, only RELATED and ESTABLISH so NEW are discarded via default drop policy
<TheLastDodo> danand_: fair enough. Having grown up with them, I'm used to the earth shaking once in a while. After all, it's hardly as dangerous or frequent as the storms/hurricanes/monsoon flooding that many places put up with on a yearly basis.
<ppppp> I didnt see any options on the cd other than mozilla etc
<icesword> ppppp, qqqqq
<aimchanger> ppppp: download a .ISO, burn it to CD, then Boot from the CD
<Krumar> hey, i have volume keys on my keyboard, but they decided to map themselves to the mic volume, how do i get them to PCM?
<komputes> usser: I have it, i need to scale the window
<ppppp> i did
<appyJack> amenado:Aah - Right! so, simply by adding the NEW state, that would probably help quite a bit
<aimchanger> so you're in the Ubuntu GUI on the CD?
<scjp_> is it easy to install ubuntu on apple macbook
<ppppp> i have the iso burnt to a cd, and have tried booting and installing from the ubuntu enviroment 20times now
<danand_> TheLastDodo - true.... you'll have to excuse my excitement though!! :P
<ATLANT3AN22> funny thing is, the GUI install has never worked for me
<ATLANT3AN22> ive always used the alternate CD
<aimchanger> ppp: what happens when you try to install?
<usser> komputes: pretty much any client should support it, theres xvncviewer, tightvnc
<drpcken> ppppp,  yes you'll need to burn the iso to a cd, boot off it, then setup your partition, sorry i didn't realize you had booted into windows
<amenado> appyJack-> try it, no one gets good at using iptables without trial and error
<ppppp> nothing, administration window for something shows in the taskbar but then nothing
<ATLANT3AN22> heres a question of my own for you guys
<komputes> usser: I have it, i need to scale the window?
<ATLANT3AN22> is there an application on linux like a windows firewall that prompts you at every connection outbound
<aimchanger> ppppp: Isn't there an "Install" icon on the desktop?
<ppppp> the comp im trying to install this on sucks, but is there no way I can format and do a clean ubuntu install?
<appyJack> amenado:how well i know that. I had to pry my way back into the box a few times with some of my 'experiments' ... but its worth it
<komputes> usser: do they have GUI
<ppppp> ya thats what im spamming on lol
<sandy37> ppppp,you need to restart your system run live cd
<Condoulo> Is there a good partition manager besides gparted?
<TheLastDodo> danand_: Do make sure to watch out for the mole people that come up through the cracks in the earth in the weeks ahead. We're used to dealing with them, so they're really just an annoyance, but if you don't carry an axe or some sort of weapon, I can see how they might be a problem.
<Dr_willis_> ATLANT3AN22,  Linux firewalling dosent work that way. So no, i dont think there is.
<usser> komputes: hang on
<aimchanger> sandy: He did that, hes having trouble going thru the install process
<aimchanger> I think..
<ppppp> ur right
<ATLANT3AN22> why not dr_willis, why cant a connection be stopped and then allowed/denied
<ATLANT3AN22> I am sure when i used something it did tell me to allow or deny
<ATLANT3AN22> i remember NTP update, i had to allow it
<aimchanger> pppp: So how far in the wizard do you get?
<yo___> i need help setting up a broadcom wireless 43xx series card in ubuntu
<ATLANT3AN22> for it to go out to the servers
<ppppp> can i format and install on an empty parition
<Digital_Pioneer> ATLANT3AN22: Why would you want to? You'd get almost as many security alerts as in vi$ta.
<ppppp> im used to windows being able to do that right before the install
<sandy37> aimchanger, i think he has ram problem , what is the size of ram
<drpcken> ppppp, once you burn the ubuntu cd, when you boot, it will let you format and partition your drive(s)
<aimchanger> yo____: I just did that! Google it for a tutorial. I'll try to find the one that worked for me
<Dr_willis_> ATLANT3AN22,  linux  firewaling blocks based on PORT# and otehr info. not the app doing the calling/connection.
<ppppp> what option is that drpcken?
<jvai> he can use firestarter frontend to iptables, & leave it open in the notification area
<yo___> kk
<usser> komputes: can't you use terminal server client
<yo___> thans aim
<yo___> thanks**
<ATLANT3AN22> so you have no real outbound control then
<drpcken> ppppp, its not an option, you downloaded the Ubuntu cd, right?
<ppppp> ya
<ATLANT3AN22> unless you hard code it into iptables etc or use a front end GUI to do it
<appyJack> amenado: so simple, yet so far-reaching... I really appreciate your looking at that!
<usser> komputes: its in applications->internet->terminal server client
<aimchanger> ppppp: There's a wizard on the Live CD that takes you through everything... It will format it for you too
<komputes> usser: no scaling for the window
<sandy37> ppppp, what is the size of your ram
<Dr_willis_> ATLANT3AN22,  go read up on the various IPTABLES howtos.   I guess.  You dont have a 'per app' or 'per user' controll.  that i am aware of.
<ppppp> i dont know it's not my computer exactly, but it should have enough ram
<amenado> ATLANT3AN-> you know in linux, one tool alone is not the solution, sometimes a combination of several to effect the desired result
<ATLANT3AN22> so in windows, the applications can intercept the calls and stop them until you allow it, whilst linux cannot interupt calls
<drpcken> ppppp, are you in windows now?
<sandy37> ppppp,you need to have atleast 512mb of ram to install ubuntu from a live cd
<ppppp> ya im on my comp, the comp im trying to install ubuntu on is next to me im using the same monitor for both
<usser> komputes: try krdc it's a bit a kde app but its pretty neat
<drpcken> ppppp, click START --> and right click on My Computer and click Properties
<amenado> appyJack-> that solved it?
<appyJack> amenado: I need to keep reading up on this for a bit.. I'm sure there's other 'glitches' in here somewhere
<drpcken> ppppp, it will tell you the RAM
<ATLANT3AN22> well really, I would like to know what Linux is doing, what connections it is making etc, so I know its not doing anything I dont want it to do, the exact thing i can accomplish on windows
<Dr_willis_> I love how windows will ask me if i want to allow an app to connect... after the app is  allready running and connected and downloading stuff for the last hr+ , and occasionally reasks if i want to allow an app to connect.. after i said yes..just a few days befor.
<yo___> aim?
<aimchanger> yo_____: Try this link! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<appyJack> amenado:yes! just by adding the NEW state, output to internet works fine
<yo___> kk
<ppppp> well id have to go afk for a bit and reconnect the monitor to it and then id prolly just look at the ram in the boot screen
<amenado> ATLANT3AN-> then you must read up on iptables/Netfilter
<ATLANT3AN22> dr_willis not my experiance, the apps will not make any connection until I allow them
<ppppp> but is there no way I can partition and do a clean install from boot from the ubuntu cd?
<drpcken> ppppp, just do what i said, its faster
<ATLANT3AN22> using Outpost Security suite/netlimiter
<yo___> aim.. the computer isn't connected to the internet at all
<yo___> its my bros laptop
<drpcken> ppppp, YES but you have to boot from the ubuntu cd
<Dr_willis_> ATLANT3AN22,  ive seen dozens of games i play..  then when i close the game.. then i see the windows dialog asking if iwant to allow the app to connect. :) go figure.
<ppppp> i did tho drpcken
<ATLANT3AN22> outpost pro is different dr_willis
<Dr_willis_> thats after playing the game online for a few hrs.
<jvai> ATLANT3AN22, -> firestarter  - http://www.fs-security.com/
<ATLANT3AN22> i cant do nothing until I allow it
<ppppp> it boots and shows the logo and under it a few options for running ubuntu
<drpcken> ppppp, i mean boot the computer off the cd
<jvai> & tcpdump
<ATLANT3AN22> i even have to allow it to make the game go full screen
<aimchanger> yo__: can you connect it through ethernet or use a USB drive to get the files? ndiswrapper?
<ATLANT3AN22> else it will just hang
<drpcken> ppppp, not just run the cd while running windows
<x4cau> why the new release (8.04) is too slow ? how do I fix that? can one help me? =)
<ppppp> but when i select the top choice of running and installing it brings me to the windows of ubuntu
<yo___> nop
<yo___> nope
<Dr_willis_> With the lack of spyware or other things under linux. its not much of an issue.
<ppppp> i know im booting from it
<yo___> i can use sneakernet tho ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> x4cau, goto #ubuntu+1
<ppppp> it brings me to the desktop for ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> x4cau: Discussion about hardy in #ubuntu+1
<x4cau> thanks
<ATLANT3AN22> I get that point of course, but I like to know whats happeneing
<ATLANT3AN22> on the fly I guess
<Krumar> hey, i have volume keys on my keyboard, but they decided to map themselves to the mic volume, how do i get them to PCM?
<ppppp> with 2 icons 1 being install on the workspace
<aimchanger> yo___: You need to be able to get the "ndiswrapper" package and the drivers to the computer somehow...
<scall> I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.10 and port 80 is directed to /var/www/ How do I set this up if I want multiple websites hosted here?
<ATLANT3AN22> watching netstat would be pointless, looking at logs laborious,
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to reset my root mysql password on gutsy.  "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password" doesn't work - it seems that reset-password isn't an option :-/
<ATLANT3AN22> but thanks for help :)
<aimchanger> pppp: Yeah! Double click on install
<yo___> their on the livecd
<ppppp> thats my problem, nothing happens
<ppppp> =(
<drpcken> ppppp, we really need to know your RAM then, there's an install icon, after that it will let you setup partitions
<ppppp> kk then i will brb and check
<ppppp> thx for the help seriously...
<ppppp> i need it
<aimchanger> yo___: Yeah thats ok. Hooking up the ethenet connection should work
<icesword> ...
<amenado> Lunar_Lamp-> you are using the wrong tool of mysql
<jvai> ......
<ATLANT3AN22> well nice talking guys, good night
<Lunar_Lamp> amenado, when I do a google search the solution I mentioned is suggested.
<amenado> Lunar the wrong mysql , you are trying to use the script as oppsed to the client mysql
<aimchanger> yo___: Going through the ethernet (eth0 - the default connection), follow the tutorial. It worked for me
<sorrowsbitch> hey! is this the help channel?
<aimchanger> Yes it is!
<aimchanger> sorrows: What's your problem?
<Lunar_Lamp> amenado, ah, I've just found - that function was removed from gutsy - but it worked in Feisty.
<sorrowsbitch> I need some guidance for setting up samba.
<aimchanger> Sorrows: Surely. Have you tried any of the tutorials from Ubuntuforums?
<sorrowsbitch> yep, I tried all sorts of "quick and easy" things
<Solmaze> Now for the next big question - If I want to allow a port to be used by everyone on the local network - how would I go about that?
<aimchanger> it should be as simple as downloading the package.. the only tricky part may be configuring it.
<scall> I installed Ubuntu Server 7.10 and port 80 is directed to /var/www/ How do I set this up if I want multiple websites hosted there?
<amenado> Solmaze-> for what purpose?
<sorrowsbitch> I have done it before, with Kubuntu; I have switched to Ubuntu
<pcmax_> System Information for PCMAX: CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+	2629.147 MHz, 512 KB Cache RAM: 1035 MB HDD: 123 GB OS: GNU/Linux 2.6.22-14-generic Uptime: 21:43:09 up  1:01,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.05, 0.07
<Solmaze> Setting up a mediaserver actually
<amenado> scall-> thats an apache trick..read up on virtual hosting
<sorrowsbitch> I have downloaded the program
<NB2000> "/etc/apache2/sites-available"
<aimchanger> scall: theres a few ways to do that I would think..
<aimchanger> yeah, what amenado said.
<Solmaze> Gotten pretty far, but it keeps getting disconnected - I read my way to it being a problem with the ports - that the port used by the mediaserver is kicked by the system.
<aimchanger> Sorrows: have you apt-get'd the package yet?
<icesword> load 0.05, great
<usser> scall: read up on virtual hosts
<Solmaze> not sure if that makes much sense...
<sorrowsbitch> I did
<aimchanger> alright.
<usser> scall: one sec I'll give you a sample config in a sec
<scall> Thanks.
<amenado> Solmaze-> you have to think in terms of client and server, are you serving or the client ?
<Solmaze> Serving
<aimchanger> sorrows: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<amenado> Solmaze-> okay, so now, you decide which port you will serve from
<usser> scall: ok so its basically like that for each host you want to host you have to put a config file in /etc/apache2/hosts-available
<usser> scall: those configs look something like
<excalibas> I cant connect to wireless networks, when this happens i see a new network device called wlan0:avahi (when things work there is no wlan0:avahi.) Can someone point me to where can i learn about this avahi? or how can i fix this please?
<sorrowsbitch> Thanks I will have a lool at it! I hope you don't mind me coming back if I still can't do it :) Thanks a bunch
<yo___> aim i just completed that tutorial save the restart.. just waiing now
<aimchanger> sorrows: Do you want to configure Samba for Windows sharing or Linux or both?
<yo___> waiting**
<sorrowsbitch> Windows
<yo___> thanks for the link =)
<yo___> it seemed to go smoothly
<aimchanger> sorrows: Sure! I may or may not be here, but my email is kmadura@gmail.com if you're really stuck
<aimchanger> Remember, google is your friend!
<kimberly> i am tryind to set my permissions fro cdrecord
<aimchanger> yo___: Ok sweet.
<kimberly> is there a simple way to do it
<amenado> excalibas-> you tried to google for avahi yet?
<sorrowsbitch> thanks a lot
<sorrowsbitch> good night/day!
<aimchanger> no problem.
<usser> scall: something like that http://pastebin.ca/919917\
<aimchanger> you too! haha
<usser> scall: http://pastebin.ca/919917
<scall> Thanks.
<usser> scall: after you done it you have to run a2ensite hostname.org
 * Lokii- is Away, Reason: ( sick and sleeping ) | Since: ( Monday, February 25, 2008. 20:07:41 ) Xlack v2.1
<excalibas> amenado: yes, i found its a program to do something with networking, but i coundt find a way to fix my problem tho...
<usser> scall: to enable the site, and similarly add more virtual hosts
<tomd123> does anyone know if there is a channel specifically for ubuntu testing? the new 8.04 alpha 5 iso?
 * Lokii- is back ( Away 50 secs )
<Starnestommy> tomd123: #ubuntu+1 ?
<amenado> excalibas-> type  ifconfig -a; iwconfig;  route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  and paste it into pastebin please
<usser> scall: it's a whole area on its own for instance in my example virtual hosts are assumed to be on the same server but this server can be reffered to by different dns names ie hostname1.org and hostname2.org really point to same ip
<tomd123> ty starnestommy
<yo___> hey aim..
<usser> scall: and that's how apache distinguish them by name
<aimchanger> yeah
<clinton> argh I'm not debating with anyone tyvm
<yo___> what happens if it doesn't turn on the wireless card?
<yo___> i don't have a switch that turns it on or off...
<aimchanger> yo__: yeah neither do i... Is there a light or something?
<yo___> just a set of windows keys (fn +f2)
<yo___> yeah theres a light
<yo___> it hasn't turned on yet...
<aimchanger> is it on right now?
<yo___> nope
<usser> scall: read up on that http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/
<yo___> i just restarted the comp tho
<aimchanger> oh. has it blinked at all
<yo___> nope
<RoC_MasterMind> well filed a bug for my failed upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/195985
<aimchanger> How far into the boot is it?
<yo___> the comp is still booting tho
<cpurn> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS.  I was wondering how I could grab the tarball source of the latest kernel available for 6.0.6 LTS?
<yo___> dead black screen
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have two moniters connected to my nvidia 6200, both working, but the second one[a TV] dosnt get window borders. how can i fix this?
<aimchanger> yo__: alright. Just let it do its thing.
<yo___> i also used the original driver downloaded from the dell website =)
<usser> bluefoxx: bring up the terminal on the second screen and try metacity --replace
<amenado> cpurn-> apt-get install build-essential  does not grab the kernel source?
<usser> bluefoxx: im assuming you not running compiz or anything of that nature?
<davmonster> build-essential doesn't
<aimchanger> yo__: haha alright
<cpurn> amenado: wouldn't that install all the gcc & libraries etc stuff to get you prepared for doing a bare metal package build?
<yo___> its all booted up.. hasn't turned on yet
<excalibas> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/919925
<aimchanger> ok. umm in Terminal, can you run lspci
<amenado> cpurn-> i thought it does that..then just pick your source thats needed?
<aimchanger> look for the network controller
<davmonster> apt-get install linux-source-(uname -r)
<yo___> and in network settings there's no wireless option!?
<davmonster> or linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<davmonster> or something
<amenado> ahh there you go, a better one
<cpurn> davmonster: woulnd't that install the latest kernel available for other release, i.e. edgy, where I'd  like to keep in track with LTS still?
<aimchanger> dav - run "uname -r" and add that to the last part of linux-headers-
<davmonster> it would install source of your kernel version
<davmonster> that's what uname -r does
<yo___> my network controller is in there..
<aimchanger> yo: can you see the model number or something? Like BCMXXX?
<bluefoxx> usser: i am running compiz...otherwise i would have tried that. i have compiz running with custom settings on both screens
<yo___> yep
<mstef> why whenever i goto any video site firefox crashes?
<yo___> BCM94311MCG
<aimchanger> what is the number
<mstef> youtube, metacafe, megavideo, etc
<aimchanger> ok
<amenado> excalibas get rid of that metric 100  make it so it is 0
<excalibas> amenado: how do i do that?
<cpurn> I have been running 2.6.15.7 for a while, I  had to custom package the kernel for some reasons.  I'm thinkingo f upgrading my custom package kernel to the latest available...
<aimchanger> yo: try this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4392065
<wers> do you know any app that will work with a sony ericsson p990i? the only app that I successfully used with it so far is wammu
<cpurn> davmas: so I was looking at the latest... I think I get it
<cpurn> I'll give it a try...thanks
<aimchanger> It may add some of the same things, just ignore them
<wers> I want to sync stuff and install to my sony ericsson phone
<davmonster> cpurn: type uname -r on a console
<amenado> exacalibas what is it worth to you? am hungry right now <wink>
<davmonster> cpurn: to see what it does
<cpurn> 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1-custom
<davmonster> heh okay
<aimchanger> yo__: I mean that tut is specifically for your Version.. I had something else but yeah, try that link
<cpurn> it's custom kernel that I packaged a while back
<cpurn> it's not from the tree
<danage> where do i report a bug in the new firefox beta 3 that is in hardy?
<cpurn> I had to recompile this kernel by hand and hand picked the modules
<danage> it's been broken for weeks
<davmonster> cpurn: sorry, that's beyond my expertise :(
<cpurn> davmonster: roger that, thanks for helping and trying! :)
<aimchanger> danage: have you looked at mozilla's website?
<bluefoxx> so how can i get window borders going on my second screen?i know my hard ware can support it, and i am running compiz BTW
<danage> aimchanger: no i haven't, but this bug might be ubuntu specific so i was thinking of launchpad. but there are MILLION ways to report mozilla bugs
<excalibas> amenado: sorry, i dont understand, i would really like to fix this, i have to change places a lot and this is a problem for me mabie just point me the way so i can try to fix it...
<Condoulo> ok, my webcam works, but my microphone does not, is there a reason to this? (The mic is built into the webcam, Ubuntu detects it, but places like ustream won't and apps won't detect it properly)
<aimchanger> danage: Oh alright. Well yeah if you find a solution, make sure to post it on Ubuntu Forums!
<aimchanger> What is the problem anyways?
<yo___> AHHH  i cant find my sneakernet router (sdcard) lol
<usser> bluefoxx: so are you running it as dual head ie separate xserver for each monitor? can you drag windows from one screen to another?
<danage> aimchanger: what do you mean? is your firefox also broken?
<amenado> excalibas easy to understand, am hungry, and could use... j/k  hehehe
<bluefoxx> usser: they are seperate x screens, i cannot drag windows onto eachother as i run 4 workspaces on each
<aimchanger> danage: No, but maybe I could shed some light on the solution. Probably not, but its worth a try.
<prince_jammys> danage: #firefox is a possibility
<danage> prince_jammys: good idea
<amenado> excalibas-> all you do is add metric 0 on the interfaces file for the wlan0 definition on the interface file
<usser> bluefoxx: I see... I assume you tried compiz --replace on the one without borders?
<prince_jammys> danage: wow you type fast
<peepsalot> isn't there some thing for ubuntu that rates how popular packages are?  how can I see those results?
<danage> prince_jammys: enter the first few letters of the name and then press <tab>
<Odd-rationale> peepsalot: In the add/remove applications
<bluefoxx> usser: nope, not yet, i will do that now. if i disappear then most likely my desktop has crashed
<anthony> peepsalot: popcon.ubuntu.com
<prince_jammys> danage: oh i know but even then
<usser> bluefoxx: one more thing... is compiz actually running on that one without borders? wobbly windows and such?
<danage> :)
<Luke2008> Do you guys know any good free .iso burners?
<aimchanger> danage: ohhh haha thanks
<usser> Lu
<danage> on another issue, does anybody know how to get an older ati mobility radeon 7500 work under hardy with the new xorg.conf
<cherwin> Like2008: cdrecord
<anthony> !burners | Luke2008
<ubotu> Luke2008: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<davmonster> Luke2008: ubuntu desktop
<Luke2008> thx ill try it out
<aimchanger> Luke2008: Yes
<usser> Luke2008: for windows?
<Luke2008> yes
<bluefoxx> usser: yes, it is, i have the 3d desktop switching and all thta...i took away wobbly windows though
<cherwin> Luke2008: you've got to be kidding
<icesword> burnatonce
<davmonster> Luke2008: google for iso tools
<Odd-rationale> Luke2008: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#head-5f36c46dbbdd2bd773ae1f5d361be66c6553babf
<excalibas> amenado: Im sorry but i really dont undestand what you mean, im a bit slow (its 2:34am here), i have no idea how to this...
<icesword> ultraiso
<davmonster> Luke2008: that's what I use
<usser> bluefoxx: cool one more thing you can try if compiz is on is gtk-window-decorator --replace
<aimchanger> Luke2008: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<LukeL> www.imgburn.com
<Odd-rationale> Luke2008: My fav. for windows is: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<aimchanger> Luke2008: easy, Incorperated into Windows Shell, and awesome =)
<amenado> excalibas-> then its time for you to take a break, get a fresh start tomorrow morning.. :P  it will come to you,  metric 0
<davmonster> I like isorecorder too
<yo___> where can i get cabextract?
<Odd-rationale> aimchanger: Sorry. Didn't mean to copy you...
<bazhang> Luke2008: isorecorder2
<bluefoxx> also. compiz --replace has removed all my wondow borders on both screens, and now everything is running slow, my input is lagging behind by 5 seconds as is output to the screens
<Odd-rationale> yo___: apt-get cabextract
<aimchanger> Odd-rationale: haha no problem. Great minds think alike
<yo___> its not hooked up to the net
<sammyF> hey there. how can I permanently add a library path? export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=... works, but it isn't permanent, is it?
<Odd-rationale> yo___: Then hook up!
<yo___> i have to find it in windows and transfer it to a different comp
<yo___> i cant
<yo___> none of my network controllers are working
<usser> bluefoxx: odd switch back to metacity, kill compiz if anything of it is left hanging in processes and try again
<amenado> sammyF-> you have a /etc/profile
<darkdelusions> yo___: http://freshmeat.net/projects/cabextract/
<stormzen-away> Hmm.. is there a way of seeing the packages that everyone is downloading without searching for them on that site?  ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386 )  <-- want to see if there is anything that I'm missing. ;-)
<yo___> thankyou
<aimchanger> Odd-rationale: yo__ and I have been trying to install his wireless drivers
<yo___> lmao
<Odd-rationale> yo___: Have gutsy?
<yo___> yep
<Odd-rationale> yo___: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/cabextract
<usser> bluefoxx: try gtk-window-decorator --replace on borderless screen once you get compiz running
<yo___> which one do i dl?
<sammyF> amenado: yep
<Odd-rationale> yo___: 32 bit?
<yo___> nvm got it
<yo___> 64
<Odd-rationale> yo___: OK. Don't for get the dependency, if you don't already have it.
<sammyF> amenado: just adding the line to it? I just compiled code::blocks and it succeeded in removing /usr/local/lib from the library path .. permanently :/
<yo___> wuts that?
<excalibas> amenado: i guess youre right about the break, i will think about what you said and try to learn something. thanks for helping :)
<JohnRobert> anyone here used fusepod fusefs util?
<yurimxpxman> how can I add music to my 6th generation iPod? I haven't had any luck.
<Piu> #ubuntu-br
<Odd-rationale> yo___: That red circle. Check if you have that installed already
<yo___> wut red circle? lol
<amenado> excalibas-> no problem, sometimes a lil rest would do wonders
 * cpurn is away: (Auto-Away after 10 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<prince_jammys> !away >cpurn
<Odd-rationale> yo___: Do you see the heading: "Download cabextract" near the bottom?
<amenado> sammyF-> thats the global profile that every user when they logged on, is used
<deadlylife> hai
<excalibas> Good night all
<yo___> i have cab extract and used it already
<usser> nighty
<deadlylife> bai
<AtomicSpark> so this is the second time my os "froze" is there a good place to check logs to see what caused it?
<amenado> sammyF-> except for ssh login I think..but am not 100% sure about ssh login
<bazhang> yurimxpxman: what model
<sammyF> amenado: k, thanks :) ld.so.conf isn't used by ubuntu?
<yurimxpxman> bazhang: it's the new 80GB black one..
<Odd-rationale> yo___: You have cabextract installed already?
<yo___> yep
<amenado> sammyF-> it maybe ldconfig
<yo___> i already installed it right now
<aimchanger> yurimxpxman:  have you tried etkpod?
<bazhang> yurimxpxman: classic?
<yurimxpxman> bazhang: yeah, it's a classic
<deadlylife> Obama 2 Hillary 3
<Odd-rationale> yo___: It installed fine?
<yurimxpxman> aimchanger: no, I haven't heard of it
<aimchanger> yurimxpxman:  have you tried gtkpod *
<Geoffrey2> I want to be able to access documents on my Ubuntu desktop from several other computers in my home network, some running Linux, others Windows...what's a good solution for doing that?
<yurimxpxman> aimchanger: yes, gtkpod didn't work
<yo___> yep
<NB2000> deadlylife Keeping Score? :)
<amenado> sammyF-> man ldconfig  and it does mention about ld.so.conf
<Odd-rationale> yo___: OK then!
<yo___> i got the amd64 verion.. why wouldn't it?
<yo___> lol
<usser> Geoffrey2: ftp server
<wweasel> Anyone have any idea why MSNBC's online flash-based video streaming isn't working in by Ubuntu install?
<aimchanger> hmm. yeah i haven't experimented with my iPod yet. Sorry. Try some good ol' Google
<aimchanger> wweasel: have you installed all flash plugins?
<aimchanger> wweasel: basically just Flash Player
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod also with stuff about gtkpod yurimxpxman though you may need to compile a bit
<wweasel> aimchanger: Yeah, youtube etc. works.
<aimchanger> wweasel: Gnash doesnt work too well. It's unstable
<amenado> Geoffrey2-> i like nfs
<wweasel> aimchanger: flashplugin-nonfree
<aimchanger> wweasel: Hmm.. It could be just a browser issue
<wweasel> aimchanger: Try it yourself? http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23349901/ - and click on live video link
<sammyF> amenado: thanks ... if I don't get along with ldconfig I'll just add the export to profile. /usr/local/lib is mentioned in ld.so.conf, so it SHOULD be used ... just that it isn't ;)
<amenado> Geoffrey2-> i like nfs == network file system
<rseeber> Hello, I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu computer taking up all my wireless bandwidth. I have an ubuntu and a windows box next to each other and when ever the ubuntu box is downloading something, it almost kills my connection on the windows box
<usser> amenado: nfs is not gonna work for windows client will it?
<amenado> usser they have nfs client for windows
<wweasel> rseeber: that sounds like just a standard problem with a home network with limited bandwidth. not an OS specific thing.
<scall> I am creating a document with vim. When I try to save it I receive the error: "index.html" E212: Can't open file for writing
<usser> amenado: oh really? wow how cool is that
<aimchanger> wweasel: Works for me. =/
<amenado> usser-> its been available since w95 i believe
<wweasel> aimchanger:    :(
<co_hUjaN> cO_peNaKlUK
<rseeber> wweasel: when i download on the windows box, the ubuntu box doesn't seem to slow down
<usser> amenado: I was never aware of that :)
<aimchanger> scall: Try using sudo vi index.html
<aimchanger> scall: It seems like you dont have privileges
<amenado> usser-> but it may not be from microsoft itself, some third party
<wweasel> rseeber: hmm, no idea then. sorry.
<andrew_> hey, i found it once before, but cant now, does anyone know where the .conf file is for changing the color behind the splash screen?
<scall> That worked. Thanks.
<rseeber> wweasle: ok, thanks anyway
<aimchanger> scall: no problemo
<aimchanger> scall: you'll need to sudo a lot of things
<sammyF> amenado: just so you know, in case someone else comes up with the same problem : ldconfig.real (as root) rebuilt the library cache apparently
<darkdelusions> andrew_: are you just trying to change the login screen?
<sammyF> amenado: everything should work again :) thanks again!
<amenado> sammyF-> no sweat, its been a while since i have tinkered with ld.so.conf..am rusty
<ice109> hey i installed something here : ~/Wolfram/Mathematica/6.0
<ice109> where did it go?
<ice109> cause it's not in my directory
<yo___> im really hoping this works with the internet
<ice109> my home directory
<yo___> ive tried a million different tutorials
<bluefoxx> usser:  that last command crashed my computer beyond the help of even reisub, the first destablized me[and i loose my 4 day uptime, and a story i was working on. didnt save to the scsi in time >.>]
<eric> hey all. Anyone here have experience with ltsp? I have edubuntu server installed and Wyse thin client on the same network...
<bruenig> ice109: check /opt
<sorrowsbitch> Hi, I need help with Samba!
<eric> the wyse client is set to PXEboot, but I'm unsure how it is supposed to find the image to boot from, etc..
<ice109> bruenig nope
<eric> will pay for help services :)
<andrew_> darkdelusions no, the bg color after the login screen, i changed that and the splash screen, but the bg color around the splash screen is that gross pink color stull
<amenado> eric-> your dhcp server will tell your pxeboot client that it should look for it in the /tftp directory
<yo___> whats the linux equivalent of a windows BATCH file?
<ice109> anyone anyone? where did the program i installed here : ~/Wolfram/Mathematica/6.0
<ice109>  go?
<usser> bluefoxx: good god man... shouldn't do important stuff on unstable machines
<bazhang> eric for paid contact canonical
<Dr_willis_> yo___,  you can easially make bash shell scripts.
<luderacer> hello
<stephans> ok im using deb mirror and i get: gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<yo___> just wonderin lol
<stephans> here is my command line: debmirror -v --host=us.archive.ubuntu.com --method=http --root=ubuntu --arch=i386 --dist=gutsy,gutsy-updates,gutsy-security --section=main --nosource --passive gutsy
<yo___> how do you do that?
<prince_jammys> ice109: try :::  find /usr -iname *mathematica*
<eric> amenado: i just installed it all and rebooted the wyse client and it didn't see one..
<stephans> how do I make it find the public key?
<eric> my router provides DHCP...
<stephans> I tried puting the trusted.gpg from /etc/apt where it is looking for it... but no go....
<bruenig> yo___: saying bash scripts are equivalent to batch files is almost a joke, bash is incomparably better than dinky batch files
<eric> so how does the server?
<Dr_willis_> yo___,  put bash commandsd in a text file.. chmod +x the file, ./file
<usser> ice109: precisely where it says, into your homefolder in Wolfram/Mathematica/6.0
<yo___> lmao
<sorrowsbitch> Anyone who is gonna save this newbie from his samba troubles?
<Dr_willis_> yo___,  time to read a few bash begeinner guides.
<ice109> usser it's not there
<yo___> gimme some links lol
<bruenig> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis_> yo___,  google.com
<amenado> eric you must setup a specialized dhcp server, do not use your linksy/wireless router for this purpose
<yo___> i need some linux beginner tutorials lol
<ice109> prince_jammys case sensitive?
<eric> amenado: care to help me out with this? i'm in over my head
<ice109> what is powerful find command?
<ice109> what is a powerful find command to use?
<Luderacer> for some reason ubuntu is freezing any way i can find out why?
<usser> ice109: weird did you install using sudo?
<prince_jammys> ice109: -iname is case insensitive
<Dr_willis_> yo___,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ice109> nope
<bluefoxx> usser:  this machine isnt unstable, its just...well it hates me ¬¬. my other machines are unstable...if you consider running a full install of ubuntu spread across 3 6 gigs ona  450mhz celeron with 128 ram while overclocking 40% unstable
<mosibfu> ice109, i like locate
<amenado> eric-> if you can spare the time to read up on tutorials regarding linux LTSP then come back, after you go through its drill
<prince_jammys> ice109: "find" is the powerful find command
<eric> I have been reading them most of the day :)
<eric> time isn't an issue for me. but I don't understand some of it.
<sorrowsbitch> SAMBA help?
<ice109> prince_jammys what does /usr and -iname do?
<andrew_> any idea where the .conf file is to change the bg color for the splash screen
<eric> been reading the WIKI all day :)
<amenado> eric-> also sometimes, one needs a break so one can absorb the info, we all get info overload
<eric> yeah.
<prince_jammys> ice109: searches within /usr recursively , -iname searches case insensitive
<illmortal> Anyone know if Gutsy 7.10 has a shut down bug?.... Network manager seeems to be the culprit in causing my shut down to freeze
<usser> bluefoxx: heh... not to be a jerk or anything ubuntu by definition is unstable :P... anyhow did you get compiz running again? this command crashed you gtk-window-decorator --replace?
<jooje> I like the architecture style thou.
<ice109> prince_jammys so if i want to search the entire directory tree how do i do that?
<amenado> illmortal-> how long did you wait?
<ice109> find / Mathematica?
<illmortal> lol nearly 10 minutes.
<jooje> wrong window
<illmortal> and i couldn't stop halt, amenado.
<ice109> woops that did not do what i wanted it to do
<prince_jammys> ice109: sudo find / -iname *mathematica*
<ConstyXIV> can you manually override your DNS servers?
<prince_jammys> ice109: with *
<amenado> illmortal you can get around it by doing ifdown wlan0 or ifdown eth0 whichever interfaces you have, then shutdown
<ice109> what does the * do?
<bruenig> prince_jammys: quote '*mathematica*'
<xander> ok , i messed up bad
<xander> is there someone here that can help me sort out my xorg.conf
<illmortal> amenado, should I do this prior to clicking the shut down button?
<bluefoxx> usser:  i rebooted alltogether witht the magical reset button i put on my computer. and no the gtk-window-decorator --replace crashed me. hard.
<prince_jammys> ice109: will match mathematica-12 mathematica-blah..   if you don't use * you will only match a file named "mathematica" and no other
<darkdelusions> illmortal: yes you will want to do it before you shutdown
<amenado> eric-> anyhow the concept is, you should only have one dhcp server on that subnet, otherwise the pxeclient may get a wrong ip and will not get the boot stuff from tftp server
<xander> if i could get my drivers working properly , it would be the last major hurdle to converting over to linux
<bluefoxx> andrew_:i'de like to know wear that .conf file is too, if you find out
<usser> bluefoxx: one more thing check your xorg.conf for that line     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" its supposed to be somewhere in the Screen section
<amenado> illmortal yes, prior to shutting down, shutdown process actually does that for you, but sometimes it gets stuck as you have experienced
<ice109> where is a good place to put applications?
<sorrowsbitch> Still hanging in here for Samba pro!
<ice109> in my home directory?
<eric_> did you get my last question, amenado? i got discd
<prince_jammys> ice109: /usr/local
<amenado> eric nope..
<amenado> eric-> anyhow the concept is, you should only have one dhcp server on that subnet, otherwise the pxeclient may get a wrong ip and will not get the boot stuff from tftp server
<andrew_> bluefoxx ok
<illmortal> amenado, it has done this 4 times back to back already....
<bluefoxx> usser:  kk
<prince_jammys> ice109: or /opt, some people use
<bluefoxx> usser:  brb then
<eric_>  so in general...
<eric_>  since my router is providing DHCP
<eric_>  I can't disable that or everything else breaks
<eric_>  recommended action?
<andrew_> bluefoxx i spent tons of time looking for it last time, but then forgot and just had to reinstal...
<eric_> ok, so I need a switch in place
<illmortal> I strongly believe there's some sort of network manager bug... specially since it displays that i don' t have connectivity even though I'm online right now.
<amenado> eric-> put the client with pxe on its own subnet with your own customized dhcp server
<eric_> doubt the router allows that
<eric_> well, it might
<eric_> linksys 24 port switch
<amenado> eric-> create another subnet, separate network
<xander> i have used envy , but i don't think its doing it correctly
<eric_> amenado: you make that sound simple
<usser> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<amenado> eric yes, creating a separate network is not difficult
<phuzion> if a directory shows up as cyan in terminal, does that mean it is a symlink/
<phuzion> ?
<yo___> omg
<prince_jammys> phuzion: do ls -l file_name and see
<yo___> stupid tutorial once again didn't work
<prince_jammys> phuzion: or do  :: file file_name
<xander> ok i have that on now
<yo___> where can i get the firmware for the bcm43xx
<yo___> ?
<phuzion> prince_jammys, yeah, thanks.  How do I undo a symlink then?
<xander> but i don't have the resolution i would like to use
<Dr_willis_> yo___,  i just ran the resticted-manager tool and it grabbed it for my bcm card.
<amenado> yo___-> do you have the 7.10 liveCD i believe it is there
<Odd-rationale> phuzion: Del it
<prince_jammys> phuzion: you can delete the symlink
<stormzen-away> I'm experimenting with wmctrl.  Is there a way of determine what window hints are being applied when windows are grouped together using compiz?
<eric_> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<prince_jammys> phuzion: and recreate whatever you need
<yo___> i have the livecd
<eric_> so I have another switch sitting here. I should plug it all into that one.
<yo___> what is it on the live cd?
<eric_> the server and client
<eric_> its a web-managed switch. then i turn off DHCP and i'm good to go?
<xander> can i just add the resolution into the xorg.conf?
<amenado> !who | yo___
<ubotu> yo___: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phuzion> and how do I create symlinks again?
<Odd-rationale> phuzion: ln -s
<bluefoxx> usser: whear is the xorg.conf file i want to check? the one i found didnt have that phrase
<amenado> eric yeah, create a separate vlan
<prince_jammys> phuzion: ln -s target link_file       (link_file cannot exist)
<Odd-rationale> bluefoxx: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usser> bluefoxx: its in /etc/X11
<bluefoxx> Odd-rationale: ty
<cO_pEnAkLuK> kontol
<stormzen-away> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<usser> bluefoxx: if you don't have it there try to run this command sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<mikev> hi, i have a problem with "launchers", whenever I create one after a few "uses" it doesnt work anymore, I create a launcher for sudo bash, and it works a couple of times but not anymore, what is wrong with them? how I do create them safely?
<darkdelusions> yo__: what version of windows are you using
<amenado> eric-> have your dedicate tftp server with dhcp available on that separate network
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> yo__: what version of ubuntu are you using
<darkdelusions> wow
<amenado> dedicated*
<darkdelusions> I am retarted tonight
<Odd-rationale> mikev: Try making it for "gksu bash"
<usser> mikev: don't use sudo bash launch gnome terminal instead something like gksu gnome-terminal
<yo___> 7.10
<yo___> dar
<yo___> dark**
<phuzion> Ok, this isn't making sense anymore.  Two of my hard drives are showing up in /media/, but aren't actually working
<fiveiron> anyone know what the heck "zeus-admin" is?
<Odd-rationale> yo___: Try <tab> instead of ** :P
<darkdelusions> yo__: have you tried this walk threw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<mikev> yeah, forgot to tell that I already did sudo gnome termianl and its the same, lemme try with gksu
<bluefoxx> usser: kk[its not there, so thanks]
<yurimxpxman> have any of you gotten a 6th generation ipod to work in ubuntu?
<usser> bluefoxx: run this sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<phuzion> Actually, I take that back, nothing but my ext3 ubuntu partition is working.  and I have 3 other partitions with all of my data on them.  How do I get them to work again?
<usser> bluefoxx: and see if compiz loads correctly
<Nick-O> i'm sure you have heard this a million times but i was wondering how to make the sound in firefox in amd64 7.10 work with flash
<Nick-O> i'd be fine with an in depth tutorial taht actually works
<mikev> Odd-rationale: it works =D thnx, I hope it stays that way XD...
<bluefoxx> usser: ran the command, just gonna finish the movie on the TV then try the command, thanks =3
<usser> Nick-O: elaborate, sound when doing what?
<Nick-O> playing a flah video like youtube
<usser> Nick-O: hm works fine for me
<mikev> usser_ thnx too
<daedalus2> q: if ubuntu detected and load the nvidia restricted driver just fine do I need to mess with the proprietory (sp) drivers @ all?
<Nick-O> i've read a lot of forums on it but none work
<Odd-rationale> mikev: np
<xander> yeah driver givin me a headache
<usser> Nick-O: let me clarify you have flash itself going, just not the sound?
<xander> everything worked with envy , but it looked kind of crappy
<drpcken> what command can i use to restart an app thats hung?
<xander> now nothing works , but it looks ok
<Nick-O> the video plays but there is no sound
<usser> Nick-O: I really never heard of this problem sorry
<drpcken> i would google it, but said App is Firefox :)
<xander> is there someone that might be able to help sort out my xorg.conf ?
<Nick-O> that's fine
<usser> drpcken: ps -Al | grep firefox
<drpcken> xander, just ask
<xander> i been searching forums , but i think thats made it worse ha
<usser> drpcken: not the 3rd number
<usser> drpcken: *note and then kill number
<mindheavy> has libstdc++5 been replaced by libstdc++6? i cannot get gutsy to install the xorg-driver-fglrx because apt-get can't find libstdc++5
<Nick-O> are you running the 64 bit version?
<xander> i am using 64bit
<mar77i> hi I've got a strange problem
<Nick-O> i'm not sure if it's relatied
<darkdelusions> jpipkin: go away stalker ;)
<usser> Nick-O: yes I am
<jpipkin> stfu n00b
<usser> Nick-O: how did you install flash?
<tmcfulton> Google Earth causes a logout when running it, any help?
<oneeyedelf1> can someone recommend a howto for installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<Nick-O> it was on firefox after the install
<xander> is there part of my file i should paste here for someone to see ?
<mikev> while Im here I have a another question, long time windows user, what permissions do I need to set to a file, to be able to do anything like in a windows environment, like rename, double click, delete, etc, to my user, and full read to anyone else? whats the x permission for?
<Nick-O> do you know how to uninstall so i can try reinstalling?
<xander> im askin the same thing oneeye
<orbisvicis> !console
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mar77i> can u tell me why permission is denied to me to folder /home/martti while I've got chowned them martti:martti and modded to 644???
<jpipkin> oneeyedelf1:: the nvidia driver includes a readme with very simple and well-documented instructions.
<orbisvicis> !consolefont
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about consolefont - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drpcken> usser, the 4 digit or 3 digit number?
<biabia> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my three non-ext3 partitions.'
<orbisvicis> how can i change the console font on ubuntu ?
<xander> i think the driver is installed , its not set up right or something
<usser> drpcken: should be the fourth column
<jpipkin> xander:: read nvidia's readme.
<xander> i think i did
<xander> but ok
<tmcfulton> When running Google Earth, my session gets logged out, any help, please?
<mar77i> qry? what's wrong?
<usser> Nick-O: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<luciddr34m3r> Hey, I'm on a fresh install of gutsy, and every time I load a Java applet in firefox, it hangs/crashes. Any ideas?
<usser> Nick-O: and then apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mindheavy> has libstdc++5 been replaced by libstdc++6? i cannot get gutsy to install the xorg-driver-fglrx because apt-get can't find libstdc++5
<phuzion> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my three non-ext3 partitions. They should show up in /media/hda1 /media/hdb5 and /media/sda1. The directories that are there exist, but they are empty, which leads me to believe the drives are not mounted.  How do I fix this?
<jpipkin> mindheavy:: there should be a compat version. search in aptitude.
<jpipkin> mindheavy:: for 5
<usser> phuzion: well try to mount them manually
<usser> phuzion: sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 etc
<mar77i> can u tell me why permission is denied to me to folder /home/martti while I've got chowned them martti:martti and modded to 644???
<xander> ok where do i find the readme ?
<xander> my head is spinning
<macogw> is there a package for the xscreensaver that lets you pass keypresses to ElectricSheep?
<darkdelusions> luciddr34m3r: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<tmcfulton> Can somebody help me, Google Earth and AmaroK cause spontaneous logouts, perhaps a library problem?
<luciddr34m3r> darkdelusions: i'm pretty sure i've done that but i'll double check... i even reinstalled, and then manually installed the plugins...
<xander> nm i got it , back after a read
<luciddr34m3r> darkdelusions: it saus its already installed
<Nick-O> it's DLing. i'll see if this works
<luciddr34m3r> says*
<tmcfulton> no error messages or anything
<mikev> while Im here I have a another question, long time windows user, which permissions do I need to set to a file, to be able to do anything with my user like in a windows environment, like rename, double click, delete, etc, and full read to anyone else? whats the x permission for?
<Jangari> anyone know a good audio editor (i.e., that is *not* audacity) for linux?
<Nick-O> that didn't work
<tmcfulton> There is no other
<jpipkin> Jangari:: there are plenty, ask google and wiki
<andrew_> bluefoxx, you still here?
<mindheavy> jpipkin: aptitude isn't showing a libstdc++5 either
<usser> Nick-O: what did it say?
<mar77i> what shellbased user administration is there?
<Nick-O> everything uninstalled and installed properly without errors but still no audio
<luciddr34m3r> anyone know why firefox would crash when i load a java applet? i already have the sun-java6-plugin
<jpipkin> mindheavy:: works for me.
<daedalus2> q: if ubuntu detected and load the nvidia restricted driver just fine do I need to mess with the proprietary (sp) drivers @ all?
<jpipkin> dunno man.
<Nick-O> you want me to do it again and give you the terminal readings?
<mindheavy> jpipkin:  are you just going to search -> find? is there something im missing perhaps?
<jpipkin> daedalus2:: it's restricted because it *is* proprietary
<usser> daedalus2: not really... unless you going for latest and greatest!
<mindheavy> jpipkin: i've never used aptitude
<jpipkin> mindheavy:: I just use /
<Nick-O> any way to reinstall firefox?
<darkdelusions> daedalus2: You dont need the proprietary drivers if Ubuntu loaded the restriced unless you want to update to a more recent version
<drpcken_> grrrr, can anyone tell me what ctrl alt F2 does? besides make me lose my gui and have to restart lol
<jpipkin> puts on the second virtual terminal.
<daedalus2> do you gain any extra functions/speed with latest/greatest?
<werneck> how can I make apt-get to just download the deb packages, with all dependencies, not install them
<usser> Nick-O: I really am lost, never seen this before and not sure if reinstalling firefox would help
<jpipkin> daedalus2:: usually, yes.
<Nick-O> i have 8 updates to do and some of the forums said that fixed it so i'm going to try that
<darkdelusions> daedalus2: not really
<Nick-O> yeah, i don't think so either
<Geoffrey2> any guess why trying to restart slapd would cause an error that slapd.conf can't be found, even though it's actually there?
<usser> Nick-O: try it
<drpcken_> how can i get back to my gui from the second virtual terminal?
<luciddr34m3r> drpcken_: it takes you to a terminal. i think you can get out with ctrl + apt + F7... i think
<luciddr34m3r> alt*
<drpcken_> ahh
<jpipkin> drpcken_:: usually alt-f7
<drpcken_> thank you!
<luciddr34m3r> i think
<luciddr34m3r> ah just alt
<drpcken_> whats the point of this terminal?
<m0u5e> i would like to be able to view cymk photoshop psd format files in ubuntu, does anyone know of a way?
<drpcken_> just a different way of running commands?
<daedalus2> do restricted drivers get updated w/ normal update procedure?
<jpipkin> drpcken_:: using the system, yes
<drpcken_> ok
<jpipkin> not every system needs a GUI
<luciddr34m3r> well, i have some linux installs with no gui at all
<usser> m0u5e: install cs2 :)
<Cody> mouse; re-save the files from adobe as .tiff or something else and then you can use GIMP
<m0u5e> usser what if i don't have cs2? :/
<m0u5e> usser: besides, i don't think this computer could run cs2
<drpcken> anyone know of a multi protocol Instant Messenger app besides Pidgin that you can recommend?
<Cody> Hey, I enabled a different restricted driver in Ubuntu 7.1 (instead of the generic NVIDIA driver, I did the Nvidia 6 series driver) and I now can't use my ubuntu.
<drpcken> i'm use to using trillian ;)
<m0u5e> drpcken: kopete?
<jpipkin> drpcken:: www.meebo.com
<Cody> How do I disable that via Command line (recovery mode)
<m0u5e> drpcken: you don't like pidgin? i rather like it :3
<mikev> Long time windows user, which permissions do I need to set to a file, to be able to do anything with my user like in a windows environment, like rename, double click, delete, etc, and full read to anyone else? whats the x permission for?
<usser> m0u5e: hm, the only hope would be gimp but it doesn't support cmyk as far as I know
<drpcken> m0u5e, i can't get it to flash a window when i get a new message
<drpcken> it only shows in the top bar
<drpcken> wierd
<jpipkin> mikev:: man chmod
<levander> Does anyone else have security.ubuntu.com in their sources.list?  I keep getting errors from apt-get update when I try to hit that server.
<luciddr34m3r> my firefox is crashing when i load a java applet... and i have the java plugin. any ideas?
<usser> m0u5e: you can also take a look at krita
<mar77i> qry? can somebody tell me why permission is denied to me to folder /home/martti while I've got chowned them martti:martti and modded to 644???
<usser> mar77i: try to chmod to 777 see if you get denied and then go down
<usser> mar77i: ie to 766 and lower it gradually
<daedalus2> do restricted drivers get updated w/ normal update procedure?
<mar77i> usser: but 7 stands for execute?
<jpipkin> you won't be able to enter a directory if that directory does not have execute permissions.
<darkdelusions> daedalus2: I beleave so yes
<jpipkin> mar77i:: you need to read the chmod man page.
<usser> mar77i: owner should have all rights anyway
<Cody> on the heels of daedalus2's question; does anyone know how to disable restricted drivers via command line?
<macogw> mar77i: any odd number is execute
<Nick-O> it didnt' tell me to restart but i'm goign to try to anyways so byb
<mar77i> usser: how to get the user's id of the working user?
<jpipkin> mar77i:: id
<Jangari> my trying to install netatalk months ago has meant every synaptic or apt-get command returns an error with the 'netatalk package', and efforts to purge it from my system only result in:  "E: netatalk: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1". How can I et rid of netatalk?
<amenado> Cody-> are the restricted drivers loaded or not?
<m0u5e> drpcken:  it should be under plugins
<m0u5e> drpcken: it flashes for me :X
<Cody> I have my drivers loaded, but I doubt I have the ones I changed it to loaded.
<m0u5e> usser: krita is a kde app, :(
<Cody> When I start my ubuntu install before, I had to boot the live CD in safe graphics mode.
<drpcken> hmm i'll check it out
<drpcken> thanks :)
<amenado> Cody-> are the restricted drivers loaded or not?
<m0u5e> usser: i'd have to install a bunch of kde libraries
<Cody> Then I got my restricted drivers installed (generic NVIDIA), and it worked fine
<ol_dude67> what is the command to do an upgrade for the distro?
<Cody> I looked through and just changed the drivers from generic nvidia to "Nvidia 6 Series" and it said "To apply this change all users have to log out"
<jpipkin> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cody> I never got a window that said I was downloading the drivers or anything.
<Cody> Now when I start my ubuntu install, I get vertical green and blue lines
<jpipkin> ol_dude67:: man apt-get
<bluefoxx> so how do i change the background color curing login splash?. there used to be a menu option for it somewear but thats vanished. im tired of looking at that [no offense to those who like it] horridly pink background during login
<Cody> So the graphics drivers I chose I don't think are compatible. Does that make sense?
<Cody> I just want to know the command line command/commands to disable restricted drivers, from there I can do it on my own.
<Cody> Thanks!
<Nick-O> still nothing
<parataral> quick question /problem
<Cody> Yes parataral
<parataral> i did a 'chmod -R 664 ./*' and now i can't cd into any of the folders
<jpipkin> parataral:: man chmod
<bruenig> parataral: chmod 755 them all again
<bruenig> removing the executable bit from a folder makes it useless
<icesword>  what does this error mean:configure:error:c++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp fails sanity check
<icesword> i am compiling fluxbox
<threethirty> hello all does anyone have any idea why Videos and Visualizations are in black and white on both of my gutsy boxes? I use gstreamer by default but have mplayer and vlc installed and it is the same all around
<darkdelusions> icesword: if i remember correctly you can get flux from apt
<Jangari> what formats, threethirty?
<parataral> aah yes... sorry for the dumb question heh
<icesword> i am compiling fluxbox 1.0
<m0u5e> whats the difference between the gthumb image viewer and the gnome eye image viewer?
<threethirty> Jangari, all of them, its even when I play music in totem
<darkdelusions> icesword: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<m0u5e> gnome eye can't play animated gifs, while gthumb can... it really doesn't make sense to have 2 viewers :X
<Cody> So, amenado, do you just know the command to disable restricted graphics drivers?
<icesword> darkdelusions, k,thx
<macogw> gthumb is an album organizer thing
<macogw> i just cant figure out how the heck it works...as far as i can figure out, it doesn't
<amenado> Cody-> are the restricted graphics drivers loaded or not?
<m0u5e> macogw: i thought that was f-spot
<Cody> amenado; by loaded, do you mean "downloaded and installed"?
<m0u5e> by the way, is there a file i can go to to manage how applications handle file extensions? (default apps opened by whatever app_
<amenado> Cody-> what do you mean by disable then?
<bruenig> applications don't handle file extensions
<Jangari> m0u5e: first try system > prefs > preferred applications
<bruenig> file extensions are ignored by all things
<Cody> amenado; I chose the wrong driver to run (I had a working one, thought another would be better, and switched them), and now it doesn't display anything other then vertical green and blue lines
<jpipkin> the system identifies file types via magic.
<bruenig> well there may be an awful file manager here and there that takes notice of them
<macogw> m0u5e: they both are
<Nick-O> i'll quit messing with firefox flah audio for now. in place i have tried opera 9.5 but it is not stable at all and even at the sight of a flash site shuts down. any ideas to fix this?
<threethirty> Jangari: any ideas?
<macogw> m0u5e: f-spot is the replacement for gthumb
<m0u5e> Jangari: not nearly as detailed as i need it to be :X
<Jangari> no, sorry threethirty
<amenado> Cody-> so is the graphics driver loaded or not?
<mindheavy> jpipkin: would you be able to help me figure out if i am missing a repository or something? i found a .deb package for libstdc++5 but it requires gcc-3.3 and i have gcc-4.1.2 installed, cannot find gcc-3.3 now...
<Jangari> i agree, m0u5e
<m0u5e> macogw: i don't like fspot though -_-;
<aimchanger> Nick-O: Do you have flash installed + the firefox plugin?
<m0u5e> Jangari: i hope they make it better in hardy
<Cody> amenado; what do you mean by "loaded" exactly? I'm not getting your question...Sorry! Thanks for your patience though
<Nick-O> yeah
<Nick-O> it plays video bu no audio
<macogw> m0u5e: neither do i.  it completely ignores EXIF data.
<clinton> how is UVC video support in Ubuntu right now?
<Nick-O> is there any way to reinstall just that plugin?
<macogw> m0u5e: i have hardy installed, but id rather not touch f-spot :P
<amenado> Cody-> am not trying to be difficult, one can not just disable because it just a file thats sits in a directory
<Jangari> Nick-O: just to be scientific, have you tried installing flash via adobe?
<Cody> amenado; so, if my ubuntu is trying to access a graphics file that isn't there, would it give vertical green and blue lines?
<Jangari> you fvcked something up, Cody, reinstall
<m0u5e> macogw: i just got rid of it on my gutsy
<amenado> Cody-> i guess my point is, if its loaded, one can then unload it
<Darkmystere> How do i split an iso in ubuntu?
<Nick-O> no i haven't. it came with firefox after my ubuntu install. should i try installing over it?
<m0u5e> Jangari: do you know where the conf files are stored/
<Cody> amenado: by vertical green and blue lines, I mean right after ubuntu finishes loading and tries to load up the login screen, it goes green and blue
<amenado> Cody then you can load the correct working one
<Jangari> ah, try gconf, or whatever it is
<aimchanger> Nick-O: Yeah try the tarball from their website
<Cody> amenado; I'm certain I still have the original drivers, so how would I tell ubuntu to look for those instead?
<Nick-O> i'll do that
<gmaster> sup guys
<aimchanger> yo___: did you get it working?
<yo___> nope
<Jangari> Nick-O: I'd try uninstalling any flash plugins you have, then go to http://www.adobe.com/go/getflash
<yo___> ive tried everything.. im thinking about just totally reinstalling the OS and starting from scratch
<Cody> Jangari; All it is is a bad driver selected, I just need to point ubuntu to a different one, how do I do that in command line?
<Nick-O> okay
<yo___> maybe the install got messed up or something
<aimchanger> yo___: ah damn. What does "ndiswrapper -l" give you?
<amenado> Cody-> if the driver is not listed in blacklist-restricted, and appears where all the modules are loaded from, then it is loaded
<yo___> hold on lemme wait for my bros comp to boot up
<J-a-K-e> does anyone know how to setup a high pass filter through alsa?
<Cody> Okay, so in the safe mode ubuntu, I would type in "blacklist-restricted" and it would list my restricted stuff?
<yo___> whats alsa?
<aimchanger> yo___:ok. yeah i guess that could work, and just follow a tutorial for your model number.
<yo___> im so sick of this crap..
<bluefoxx> so how do i change the background color curing login splash?. there used to be a menu option for it somewear but thats vanished. im tired of looking at that [no offense to those who like it] horridly pink background during login
<yo___> this is the kind of stuff that makes me not wanna install ubuntu on my comp *blasphemy* lol
<Nick-O> oh yeah, i've looked at this but can't fine any amd64 plugins
<aimchanger> yo___: yeah it took me a while and i gave up for a bit.. but once you get everything working it all gets easier. and awesome! Compiz-fusion is sick
<wease|> yo___...ALSA is the the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<amenado> Cody-> do you still have the liveCD? and it works with the liveCD?
<yo___> compiz-fusion?
<Cody> amenado; In safe graphics mode, yes.
<Cody> amenado; It works perfectly in live-CD under safe graphics mode
<Jangari> yo___: desktop graphics rendering
<aimchanger> yo___:  look it up on youtube. its not for networking, just for eyecandy
<yo___> what package do i need for the bcm43xx firmware?
<Cody> amenado; I haven't tested the live CD after recent problems though
<aimchanger> yo___:  like cool wobbly windows and stuff'
<macogw> bluefoxx: pink? the background is light brown by default.  might wanna check your monitor's color settings.  anyway, the background color listed in the desktop image / background image configuration thing should be the same color
<Jangari> yo___: rendering four workspaces on a cube that's manipulable in space, and all that
<macogw> yo___: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<amenado> Cody if you boot the liveCD and press e when you see the menu, it allows you to edit the grub, so select the safe mode and look for the parameters there
<aimchanger> ^^ yeah look into that
<yo___> i already have that
<yo___> but after that what do i need?
<aimchanger> yo___:  that will hopefully get your firmware working
<aimchanger> yo___: it should prompt you for the driver files
<macogw> yo___: it shouldve downloaded a driver and extracted the firmware for you during install
<yo___> nope
<phuzion> I need to make a symlink called d: to /media/hda5, but for some reason, its not showing up after doing ln -s d: /media/sda5 any ideas?
<Cody> amenado; So by editing grub I could point it to the correct driver?
<mindheavy> after installing the 'xorg-driver-fglrx' ati driver with apt-get, are there any further tasks to complete? or just restart x?
<amenado> Cody then copy exact same parameters pass during safe mode.. following me?
<bluefoxx> macogw: i know its light brown but i call that pink, its basically skin pink by my standards[close enough to call it pink]. im not a huge pink fan. unless its pink floyd. XD
<macogw> yo___: if it didnt get the driver for you due to you being offline, just hand it a windows driver
<yo___> how? lmao im completely totally noob to this
<aimchanger> yo___: I installed my drivers through ndiswrapper w/ that other tutorial I gave you
<Cody> amenado; Oh! So you want me to see the safe mode parameters on the Live-CD, write them down, and then put those into command line or something?
<yo___> that didn't work lol
<amenado> Cody yes you can edit the menu.lst and pass exact same parameters as the safe mode in liveCD
<macogw> yo___: get your windows driver, then type "bcm43xx-fwcutter driverfilename"
<yo___> what about the restricted driveers utititly?
<amenado> Cody exactly
<macogw> yo___: actually, put "sudo" before that
<aimchanger> yo___:  yeah i think its b/c we have different cards
<macogw> bluefoxx: i thought pink was light red :P
<yo___> what about the restricted drivers manager?
<aimchanger> yo___: try the command that macogw gave ya
<darkdelusions> yo___: what was your broadcom question from earlier?
<Cody> Okay, now if I hit E and see the Live-CD safe mode parameters, would I type those directly into the command line on ubuntu recovery mode?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to set up ldap on Ubuntu Gutsy (7.10), I configured the slapd.conf and ldap.conf files, then tried to restart slapd, I got an error telling me it couldn't find a configuration file at /etc/ldap/slapd.conf, even though that's exactly where the file is located....any ideas?
<Darkmystere> How do i split an iso in ubuntu?...
<yo___> im trying to get a bcm43xx running in ubuntu so itll hook up to the net
<yo___> darkdelusions
<macogw> yo___: want the illegal but should definitely work way?
<amenado> Cody-> you can have additional entries in your menu.lst  with exact parameters as your liveCd.. so that way you can easily not choose the selection frm the grub during boot
<bluefoxx> macogw: i have the background set to dark b;ue, doesn't work. and yes, pink is also light red, but brown is muddy red too!XD
<macogw> yo___: wget http://macoafi.googlepages.com/firmware.tar.gz
<yo___> yes
<amenado> once you have it fixed
<macogw> yo___: after that's downloaded, tar xf firmware.tar.gz
<Cody> So do you want me to go copy the live-CD parameters and come back with them and from there you can help me further?
<macogw> yo___: sudo mv firmware/* /lib/firmware/
<reasons> mluefoxx, where did you set it to be blue
<wease|> darkmystere: splitting an ISO? that is pretty tough considering
<yo___> macogw wanna aim? this place is too crowded.. i can't get any of this lol
<darkdelusions> yo___: did u try looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<macogw> yo___: thats it
<Nick-O> when i download it, and click the shell and run or run in terminal nothign happens
<amenado> Cody yeah try it, again it is much easier to modify a menu.lst to add another entry..
<wease|> you can try and roast it as two separate files and commingle them afterwards
<macogw> yo___: i tarred up the firmware from my mom's computer and put it online
<Nick-O> it's not a 64bit error i was thinking of somethign else
<Cody> alright, so I'll be right back
<Darkmystere> weasel, yea i wantd to make 98MB pieaces of a 2.44GB iso :/
<bluefoxx> reasons: me?
<Stwange> whoah I didn't realise that the alt+tab scroll actually showed real time images of the windows... it even shows videos moving!
<reasons> yes'm. If you did it with the background image it won't work. Please do this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612365
<macogw> Stwange: with compiz it does. if you switch to metacity, it doesnt
<bluefoxx> reasons: ok, will check that out
<Stwange> ah right. that's enough to keep me with compiz :)
<crabgrass> aside from cat, what's a quick way of putting together several sequential oggs?
<wease|> darkmystere: i have never heard of anybody splitting (that isnt exaclty splitting) an ISO into so many pieces. i know it is possible to turn an ISO into a couple a files and rejoining them but not to the extent you wish to perform
<Darkmystere> wease|: Err, then what sizes should i do..a friend needs this iso but his internet sucks so he asked me to put it on my server so he could get it
<joeb3_> has the user-switcher stopped working in gutsy for anyone?
<weeman13221> um my add/remove programs thing has and any installers i run close out automatically and idk why
<speeddemon8803> Darkmystere, I dont think that would evn be possible....as if you try to split it, you might screw up md5's and stuff.
<joecurlee> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and using a dlink bluetooth dongle and trying to get my mac bluetooth keyboard working... i followed the instructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but I'm still running in to an issue.
<rjonesx> any reason why setting concurrency=shell would cause HALD to fail on startu?
<rjonesx> startup
<crabgrass> hald always fails on startup for me =/
<joecurlee> when running "hcitool scan" i get the message "Device is not available: no such device"
<wease|> darkmystere: best option is to set up the ISO for download and let the person deal with the bandwidth....it will be tough to piece all those files together
<speeddemon8803> I agree with wease|, darkmystere.
<rjonesx> crabgrass: did you check to see if you set concurrency=shell in /etc/init.d/rc ?
<rjonesx> crabgrass: that is what caused mine to start failing
<crabgrass> rjonesx: i'm using xfce
<speeddemon8803> The other option would be too much of a headache to have to deal with in my opinion, Darkmystere.
<joecurlee> however when i ran the command "lsusb" i can see the bluetooth dongle "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0a5c;2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth"
<rjonesx> crabgrass: you could pretend my answer was valuable, it would make me feel like a better person
<yo___> k i did that tutorial.. wifi light is on.. lets see if it works
<crabgrass> rjonesx: well, i can replace concurrency with xfce, right?
<yo___> server not found..
<Nick-O> no more ideas?
<crabgrass> rjonesx: actually, im checking that right now
<wease|> speeddemon8803: headache, if not impossible with those tiny files dissected (98mb at a time from 2.44gb)
<macogw> yo___: try a reboot maybe?
<weeman13221> yo can anyone help me please with a prob im having, add and remove window program it closes out automatically and any installers i run like the deb package isntaller
<wease|> reboot with linux?
<crabgrass> rjonesx: disregard, cocks, etc.
<yo___> it doesn't say it needs a reebot macogw
<macogw> weeman13221: can you install from the command line
<Darkmystere> thanks guys :)
<weeman13221> yeah usually fine
<crabgrass> rjonesx: it's set to none right now. ill change that and see if it does anything
<macogw> yo___: drivers load at boot
<wease|> macogw: yes you can install from command line
<speeddemon8803> Your welcome, Darkmystere.
<rjonesx> crabgrass: was that tourrettes? you just said cocks in the middle of a statement. it was really funny, but kinda weird.
<macogw> wease|: i didnt ask you
<yo___> well the wifi light turned on..
<weeman13221> macogw: its just inconvenient sometimes
<yo___> so it must have loaded the driver...
<crabgrass> rjonesx: bash.org, ones sec.
<wease|> mcogw: just giving my opinion, this is an open forum
<macogw> wease|: but its his computer, not yours, so how could you know the symptoms of his problem?
<Jangari> weeman13221: what do you mean? the add and remove applications application stops working?
<yo___> what are some cool things to do in ubuntu that will make me want to install it on my comp even more?
<weeman13221> Jangari: like it opens a split second and then just closes out, no error message or anything
<xopey> help: i placed a .profile in someone's $HOME and set executable. logging in as the user doesn't seem to run the .profile
<Jangari> you're not running two package managers at the same time, are you?
<macogw> yo___: compiz
<crabgrass> rjonesx: http://bash.org/?5775
<joecurlee> running "sudo hidd --search" simply returns "Search..." and then the prompt instantly
<wease|> macogw: haha im sorey. i jumped the gun :)
<yo___> how do i do compiz?
<crabgrass> yo___: carefully
<yo___> lol
<yo___> but how? =)
<macogw> yo___: system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<crabgrass> yo___: and for the 'cool things,' nothing you'll notice until youve been using it for a month or so
<wease|> yo____: do you have ubuntu installed?
<Jangari> yo___: with the knowledge that you'll have to restart up to 20 times before it actually works
<crabgrass> yo___: then just TRY going back to windows
<weeman13221> Jangari: i dont think so
<yo___> on my bros comp yea
<yo___> but not on mine
<macogw> yo___: installing compizconfig-settings-manager will get you neater options
<crabgrass> yo___: little things like being able to move any window by holding [alt] and dragging anywhere on it, not just the titlebar
<crabgrass> yo___: little things that make using your machine easier
<yo___> mm..
<demo_> dddd
<J-a-K-e> and multiple work spaces
<yo___> i noticed it takes alot longer to boot up than windows does tho..
<Jangari> or even the mere fact that no one's getting rich by selling you bad software, yo___
<Jangari> take less space than windows
<weeman13221> so any ideas anyone as what my prob is?
<bluefoxx> reasons: won't work for me; i run gutsy
<demo_> bbhjhgjghj
<demo_> gfhfghfgh
<demo_> hgfhgfjjhj
<demo_> hjghjgyjgkgukg
<Jangari> compiz will even give you the same eyecandy as vista aero, if that's your bag
<demo_> rtdrtdrtttttttttttttttttttgfgfgdfgfddddddddddddddd
<demo_> fdgdffffffffffffffffg
<demo_> fgggggggggggggggggggggg
<demo_> fgdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggg
<demo_> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddfgdfgd
<demo_> fgd
<yo___> more issues with the internet..
<wease|> yo___: why are you wasting everybody's time by asking speculative questions?
<Cody> amenado; How did you want me to do that again?
<yo___> wireless doesn't even come up in the network manager anymore?
<yo___> weasel: why are you being so critical about someones curiosity?
<Cody> amenado; by hitting the letter 'e' on what exactly?
<amenado> Cody once you hit the down/up arrow key, then e for edit
<Cody> amenado; when grub boots up, I have five options. They are: Ubuntu 7.1 (normal, the messed up one), Ubuntu 7.1 recovery mode (command line only), Ubuntu memory test, Windows XP Pro, Windows Vista.
<Cody> amenado; You wanted me to see the setup for the live-cd right?
<J-a-K-e> yes, it's a different system and takes some learning but it actually runs a lot better than windows once you get things setup to your liking in my opinion
<amenado> Cody your number 2 is your safe mode you said?
<wease|> yo___: i am critical when the questions become extemporaneous to the process of troubleshooting
<Cody> amenado; I only have safe mode on the Live-CD, not on my computer. Sorry for the confusion. I don't have safe mode on my computer.
<Cody> amenado; I have "recovery mode" which is just a command line
<neo> stuck with yesterday prolem.....
<neo> stuck with yesterday problem.....
<crabgrass> netsplit?
<Cody> amenado; Could I find the file on my Live-CD?
<amenado> Cody okay, you can modify that recovery mode with exact same parameters as your liveCD safe mode, then boot
<yo___> also take into consideration,this is #ubuntu not #ubunustrictlyfortroubleshooting
<Jangari> one of the smaller servers
<Kradorex> Hi all - I'm having a slight nuicence problem at the moment...  I have superkaramba creating thousands of *.tmp files in /tmp/kde-$username
<Cody> amenado; There would be a file on the live CD with the Safe Mode parameters, correct?
<billenium> !link
<newbie_>  hello, is it possible to view the contents of a webpage if there is a Directory listing denied message?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kradorex> newbie_: no
<Kradorex> that's a server issue
<amenado> Cody i thought you copied all the parameters of the safe mode in liveCD ?
<m0u5e> sooo... anyone know of a way to view photoshop cs2 cmyk psd files in ubuntu without installing cs2?
<Cody> amenado; I didn't load up the live CD yet, I thought you said to hit 'e' on a specific option in the live-CD menu
<wally> holaaaaaaaa
<amenado> Cody i meant to hit e during liveCD boot so you can copy the parameters
<Cody> amenado; When I boot with the live CD, I come to the text menu that has "Start or install Ubuntu" and "Start Ubuntu in Safe Graphics Mode) type stuff
<neo> problem with /etc/hosts file...
<dfgas> is ipod touch able to work?
<rara_jelek_> #padang
<crabgrass> oh, noice. i found an answer to my original question
<beautifulsnow> ==Question== is there a keyboard shortcut for gnome system monitor , such as the windows ctrl alt del?
<Cody> amenado; so insert 'e' where I need to hit it. I hit the power button to start my comp, then I have it set as CD for 2nd Boot Device, my HDD with Linux as 3rd boot device
<krammer> I installed a program but i cannot see it anyy thoughts/
<weeman13221> yo can anyone help me please with a prob im having, add and remove window program it closes out automatically and any installers i run like the deb package isntaller
<Cody> So as it's booting up, do I hit 'e' or do I hit E while Safe Graphics Mode is booting up?
<amenado> Cody-> yes
<Jewfro-Macabbi> krammer - perhaps it launches from command - type the program name in the terminal
<amenado> e for edit
<Cody> alright
<krammer> it is pidgin
<Cody> Thanks!, I'll be right back now that I know exactly what to do
<pist0l-fish> hi, i installed kubuntu off a live cd, and I am trying to open .deb files (ubuntu is built on top of debian, correct?) what do you need to open deb files?
<ubu2> my Adobe Flash plugin skips like a broken record. doesn't do this in Windows on the same machine. I've tried older versions of 9 and it helped a little, but it still freezes up and skips like a broken record. when it resumes I've missed a few seconds of video or flash animation. any ideas?
<werneck> I'm building a custom install, from ubuntu server, but I need to put a minimal xserver in there... I think packages xorg gdm and icewm are ok, but I need everything in the install CD... I already have an extra/ directory configured, but how can I easily download all needed packages to put there?
<zero88> Please. Anyone. Is ANYONE in here a wireless Guru? Or just shy of??? I am in desperate need of your help.Please.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> krammer, have you restarted x? it should launch from command
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> do you want to extract the files of *.deb ?
<krammer> i rebooted my machine but it is usually with the internet menu
<Jangari> ubu2: which flash plugin are you using?
<krammer> restart x  ctrl backspace?
<pist0l-fish> amenado: I guess I just want to install the contents. I was under the impression that deb was similar to rpm
<weeman13221> yo can anyone help me please with a prob im having, add and remove window program it closes out automatically and any installers i run like the deb package isntaller
<ubu2> Jangari: the official one from Adobe's website. I also tried many from their archive of old versions (of 9).
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> yes its similar concept, but you dont extract the contents of rpm file do you?
<amenado> you can extract, if you really wanted to
<ubu2> the flash plugin in the package manager seems to be broken for many people
<amenado> zero88-> how much are you willing to compensate? hehe
<yo___> when i type in sudo lshw -C network lo and eth0 say no wireless extensions, there's no ther little things, what do i do?
<zero88> amenado I'll lend you my Benz for the day ;)
<pist0l-fish> amenado: I don't want to extract
<yo___> and it says network unclaimed right over the wireless card informatino?
<pist0l-fish> amenado: I want to install
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> then its dpkg -i whatever*.deb
<Lexda> Nickrud - Thought you'd like to know, for some reason XUbuntu started working randomly today.
<amenado> zero88-> you have to fill it with booze too..hehe
<nickrud> Lexda: did you do an update recently?
<pist0l-fish> amenado: gotcha, thanks. How would i get similar behaviour in KDE
<Lexda> Nope
<nickrud> heh.
<weeman13221> yo can anyone help me please with a prob im having, add and remove window program it closes out automatically and any installers i run like the deb package isntaller
<neo> problem with /etc/hosts file...
<neo> problem with /etc/hosts file...
<amenado> zero88-> so whats the issue with your wifi?
<Lexda> Not really sure why, but when I turned the comp on, it entered into it, and it's quite a bit faster, so I'm happy
<nickrud> Lexda: glad to hear that
<nickrud> weeman13221: your question isn't very clear, at all.
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> what do you mean similar behaviour in KDE? which behaviour was it?
<yo___> problem with wireless= ubuntu recognizes my wireless card, drivers are installed, but theres no wireless option under network manager
<zero88> amenado are you a Real Man of Genius?
<pist0l-fish> amenado: well, when I click on .deb files, nothing happens
<amenado> zero88-> heck no
<yo___> please? anyone?
<weeman13221> nickrud: its all i know
<zero88> amenado haha New Castle?
<pist0l-fish> amenado: in fact, when i type dpkg I get command not found
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> then its dpkg -i whatever*.deb   not clicking it
<neo> how can i deny the acesss to /etc/hosts file from some someprograms
<weeman13221> my add remove program window opens up and the just closes split second and the deb package installer too
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> then its sudo dpkg -i whatever*.deb   not clicking it
<J-a-K-e> yo___: have you had a look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy ?
<ubu2> even when a flash video on say youtube has completely cached/downloaded it will loop the sound for a few seconds, the video freezes and when it resumes it's not where it stopped
<nickrud> weeman13221: ok.   what happens when you type    sudo dpkg -f install   in a terminal?
<weeman13221> nickrud: dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `install': No such file or directory
<pist0l-fish> amenado: so there is absolutely no way to get that behaviour through KDE?
<nickrud> weeman13221: that's not what I said to type:     sudo apt-get -f install  , just that, on one line
<m0u5e> is there a way to enable / disable loading kde libraries at startup for gnoem
<m0u5e> *gnome
<amenado> pist0l-fish-> double clicking to install? umm i have not used it ever, i type the command sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<yo___> someone please help.. i need like an expert with this stuff
<Luderacer> mmm pizza
<zero88> amenado well... Im using ndiswrapper. Have installed it from source and have installed my driver . No problem. I can use WifiRadar, Wireless Man..etc... and are able to see wireless networks. At one time I had connected after a reboot but that was only once, and hasnt happened sence. Ive tried a few things, well everything so far, but for some reason I still cannot obtain an IP. I'm not sure whats stopping me but that is my prob
<zero88> lem. Any suggestions?
<weeman13221> nickrud: um it is what u said but one sec
<amenado> zero88-> let me guess, bmc43xx chip?
<yo___> someone.. please helpp.. wireless... its killing me.. ahh..
<weeman13221> nickrud: it says segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Luderacer> zero88,  what brands ur laptop?
<yo___> amenado: you know stuff about the bcm43xx/
<yo___> ?
<ubu2> I thought that it was just videos that Adobe Flash would skip like crazy in, it's also flash animation. Unfortunately I can't rewind flash animation, so it's driving me nuts.
<nickrud> weeman13221: very strange.  put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kuta> the current ubuntu linux kernel gusty can support up to max how many GB of memory?
<Alyx|lappy> hey whats the best remote desktop client for ubuntu
<zero88> amenado no Realtek. Luderacer Its a Gateway um... not sure the exact model
<amenado> i would not touch that bcm43xx with a 10 foot pole..hehe
<yo___> lmao
<yo___> can you help with it?
<usser> kuta: 3gb for i386 and practically unlimited for x86_64
<zero88> Luderacer, is there a command that would tell me the comp info?
<pist0l-fish> amenado: thanks
<krammer> I installed pidgin not i cannot see the program
<amenado> i dont want to loss more hair
<weeman13221> nickrud:posted
<Luderacer> no would say model on bottom prolly
<Alyx|lappy> hey whats the best remote desktop client for ubuntu
<kuta> usser: is core 2 dual processor 64bit?
<yo___> amenado:im sure you can help with what i need for.. i just need to know how to tell if my wireless card is on, and if not how to turn it on
<nickrud> weeman13221: I need the url
<zero88> amenado, it uses the Realtek RTL8187b driver, currently the WInXP version
<yo___> amenado; and then check for a connection to the router once i get it on
<weeman13221> nickrud: i guess its this, rather newbish http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57552/
<zero88> Luderacer, k one sec
<amenado> yo___-> iwconfig tells you if your wireless is active
<usser> kuta: yes it is, but it all depends on which distribution you have installed, if its i386 you won't get more than 3gb
<l33> How do I increase the Number of loop device from 8 in /dev/loopX?
<yo___> it says no wireless extensions
<zero88> Luderacer, Gateway mx8738
<yo___> how do i turn it on?
<dslfwfs> is it possible to make a wireless bridge with ubuntu? my friend has a linksys accesspoint in the building across the street, and we would like to make linux bridge at my place that would pass ethernet frames.
<nickrud> weeman13221: wow. You have a serious problem, way over my head. I'm decent with using apt, but what would go on internally to cause a segmentation fault ...
<l33> bridge utils
<amenado> zero88-> umm there was none from ubuntu itself?
<dslfwfs> connect my lan to his wifi wirelessly.
<yo___> amenado: how do i turn on my wirelss?
<yo___> lo  and eth0 both say no wireless extensions
<kuta> usser: is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu if I used core 2 dual processor
<amenado> yo___-> 1st one has to have a working drivers loaded, then activate it
<zero88> amenado, LOL no none. Ubuntu didnt even reconize the hardware. Its like it didnt exist.
<weeman13221> nickrud: i dunno like, idk why either, cause i havent really messed with anything either
<yo___> amenado: working drivers are loaded, how do i activate it?
<amenado> zero88-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<weeman13221> nickrud: it just kinda popped up today, was fine other day
<zero88> amenado, 7.10
<amenado> yo___-> you can activate from the network manager
<yo___> network manager doesn't even sho wireless in it..
<amenado> zero88-> hang on..let me do some checking..brb
<zero88> amenado ok
<kuta> how to tell whether my machine is i386 or i486 or i586 and so on
<amenado> yo___-> then you dont have a working driver loaded
<yo___> oi.. this driver worked before but now its taking a dump on my face...
<yo___> could it possibly be a hardware malfunction? ugh..
<Maimster> Sup everybody....
<usser> kuta: amd64 version would work, you can download it from any of the mirrors here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<usser> kuta: core2 duos are 64bit
<yo___> kuta: what kind of machine you got/
<weeman13221> nickrud: any ideas on maybe where i could go then?
<usser> kuta: and i386 i586 essentially mean the same thing 32bit cpu
<usser> kuta: x86_64 is 64 bit cpu as is amd64 and emt64
<usser> kuta: those are just common abbreviations
<dslfwfs> i guess how would one configure a wifi card to bridge a remote wifi device to a wired card?
<nickrud> weeman13221: here. Some of the developers pass through regularly, try saying ' apt-get -f  install results in a segmentation fault. I really need some help with this." every 15 minutes or so
<munk_> ?HELP i want to change the icon my icon package uses for folders....how do i do that? where do i find the icon package folder to switch the icon with something else?
<weeman13221> nickrud: thanks
<kuta> yo___:Pentium 4, core 2 dual, core dual, apple Mac Pro with 8 core processor
<l33> How do I increase the Number of loop devices from 8 in /dev/loopX?
<kuta> usser: thanks
<nickrud> munk_: the themes are kept in /usr/share/themes;  gnome-look.org has some tutorials on creating themes
<weeman13221> apt-get -f  install results in a segmentation fault. I really need some help with this
<l33> weeman13221 OUCH!
<ubu2> Jangari: any ideas?
<yo___> kuta yea amd64 will work
<l33> what have you done?
<illmortal> hey guys... in my media folder, i have cdrom, and .hal-tab  and it's a text file, but when i open it, there's nothin in it. Shouldn't this file be ha1 ?
<l33> try memtest.
<munk_> nickrud thanks man
<yo___> wait no not amd64.. its a mac..
<kuta> yo___: thanks. I want to configure the apple into a server
<weeman13221> l33: yeah apparently this is very bad
<weeman13221> and it came out of nowhere
<Luderacer> zero88,  i have a dell laptop and installed the wrap with winxp drivers
<usser> kuta: its still 64 bit
<yo___> i don't know what to tell you.. google it?
<EcoBlue> how do I make my ubuntu box share with windows
<yo___> yeah.. but its a mac.. will it work?
<usser> kuta: there's no core2duos that wouldn't have 64 bit extension
<Luderacer> and i find that i cant connect to wifi threw any other program but ubuntus built in connection manager
<EcoBlue> I have gotten my hdds with the data to automount, and set the folders to shared
<kuta> usser: is core dual 64bit as well, I mean core dual not core 2 dual
<zero88> Luderacer, why is that. I think I could manually connect
<EcoBlue> but how do I make it have a netowrk accessable name
<Lexda> EcoBlue - Ubuntu should be able to see NTFS drives, and there's supposedly a driver out there somewhere that lets Windows see ext3
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection .....  how can i just bypass the first server
<illmortal> someone help meh!
<EcoBlue> whoops
<EcoBlue> attempting to access a network sub-level from above
<Luderacer> zero88,  now its set to auto and connectios auto
<weeman13221> and it came out of nowhere
<weeman13221> apt-get -f  install results in a segmentation fault. I really need some help with this
<usser> kuta: yea the version  on ubuntu.com that says 64bit amd and intel processors should work for you
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection .....  how can i just bypass the first server
<kuta> thansk
<amenado> zero88-> i peeked at the liveCD and no modules for your RTxxx
<EcoBlue> and how do I make it NOT ask for a username/password for my share
<EcoBlue> all I want it to share is the Data folder, so it doesn't need a password
<yo___> amenado
<yo___> ?
<l33> weeman..memtest
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection .....  how can i just bypass the first server
<l33> reboot and choose memtest for a start
<weeman13221> ??
<amenado> yo___-> what?
<zero88> amenado, oh. well its working with ndiswrapper, i can see my network, just cant connect
<weeman13221> l33 um ok and why
<l33> you memory might have died
<amenado> zero88-> using dhcp?
<l33> your
<yo___> amenado: eth4 has the wireless info displayed in iwconfig
<yo___> but still no internet access...
<amenado> yo___-> does your eth4 has an ip address?
<weeman13221> l33 ok so what am i looking for
<zero88> amenado im doing it manually with sudo iwconfig esside "" but yes dhcp
<yo___> no
<amenado> zero88-> did it associate?
<EcoBlue> is there some way to make it not need a password for samba shares
<yo___> but it has ESSID
<amenado> yo___-> get an ip address assigned to your nic and then we can get it going perhaps
<yo___> how do i do that?
<zero88> amenado no i cant set the essid, well it doesnt still with wlan0, im reading ndiswrapper faqs right now on that rpoblem
<Lexda> I honestly don't know. I'm somewhat of a Linux newb, and whenever I've had to access other drives, I always have to throw in a password. Gets annoying, but I got used to it.
<nickrud> weeman13221: your screen turning red, saying some memory is bad. My machine froze with bad memory, but I can imagine getting segfaults instead
<amenado> yo___-> make it associate to the ap first
<weeman13221> nickrud: hmm that would suck cause it seems fine otherwise so ok ill brb
<yo___> how?
<amenado> zero88-> why can you not set the essid for it to associate with? can you not use the nm to set it?
<yo___> lol im completely noob
<nickrud> weeman13221: you'll need to let it run for a couple hours to be sure
<amenado> yo___-> then i suggest you have to do some reading..plenty of tutorials
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection .....  how can i just bypass the first server
<yo___> ive done about 091857934587 tutorials
<yo___> none worked
<zero88> amenado i have read alot of bad things about GUI network managers and such and would think it be a better idea to do it manually
<amenado> zero88-> well this time try it
<yo___> amenado ive tried 40589404 tutorials, none worked.. how do i do it?
<zero88> amenado eh, i got alot of work to do again, gota start from sratch something happened
<krammer> how can i run program from the command line
<yo___> possible problem with acpi support?
<amenado> neo-> they put those in to make sure, students like you dont bypass it, what happens if you get caught? would you get suspended?
<bruenig> krammer: type the name of the executable
<krammer> i installed pidgin but i do not see it
<amenado> yo___-> i dont think you have, try re-reading again..
<bruenig> krammer: type finch
<yo___> oh yes i have... soooooo many
<krammer> nothing found
<bruenig> krammer: you didn't install it
<yo___> the wireless light is on, the wireless network is showing up.. but theres no i[
<yo___> ip**
<krammer> sure did last command was make
<munk_> ?HELP i want to change the icon my icon package uses for folders....how do i do that? where do i find the icon package folder to switch the icon with something else?
<bruenig> krammer: make doesn't install pidgin
<amenado> yo___-> whose ap is it?
<yo___> ap?
<neo> i am having connected through wireless so cant be traced back
<bruenig> krammer: probably need to do make install, make generally just compiles and configures software
<l33> neo..you'd be suprised.
<amenado> yo___->  that just show you have not done the tutorial, go and read it please
<yo___> which one? ive probaby done every single one except the one your talking about..
<krammer> the code ran for ten minutes
<dslfwfs> ath0 at pci0 dev 11 function 0 "Atheros AR5212" rev 0x01: irq 9
<dslfwfs> ath0: AR5213 7.9 phy 4.5 rf2112a 5.6: RF radio not supported
<amenado> yo___-> sure, and you dont know what an ap is...sure you have done the tutorials
<neo> can i be traced back through wireless
<yo___> maybe it was called something else.. what is it?
<dslfwfs> neo, if you bought your card with a creditcard instead of cash ;)
<krammer> bruenig the code is running now ./configure
<yo___> amenado? what is it maybe it was called something else..
<munk_> ?HELP i want to change the icon my icon package uses for folders....how do i do that? where do i find the icon package folder to switch the icon with something else?
<amenado> yo___-> sorry nope, please do the tutorials over
<neo> means?
<hexoroid> is blowfish encryptiong safe ?
<Maimster> Does anyone have experience with ipv6 slowing down your connection?
<dslfwfs> they can pull informnation from the chipset and track down who bought it and when
<yo___> amenado please.. i followed them to the tee.. it never worked. i promise..
<krammer> bruenig: now it is running from make
<yo___> ive been working on this for three days and im totally stumped...
<amenado> yo___-> sorry nope, please do the tutorials over
<yo___> you sound like you know what your talking about, and thats what i need..
<bruenig> !compile | krammer
<ubotu> krammer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dslfwfs> serial# of these chips were sold at bestbuy at these certian times, lets look up who bought them
<amenado> yo___-> do the tutorial its your admission ticket..hehe
<yo___> i swear to god i must have done at least 15 different tutorials.. none of which worked
<yo___> okay fine.. which tutorial?
<yo___> where do i find it?
<amenado> yo___-> the ones you have done already..if you havent got one, google for ubuntu wireless bmc43
<yo___> omg please stop teasing me with this lol
<amenado> yo___-> dont forget i said am not going to toy with bmc43xx..i dont have enuff hair
<yo___> i know.. im not asking to toy with bcm43xx
<yo___> just how to do whatever you told me to do before the tutorials..
<CoasterMaster> is there an eclipse support room?
<yo___> IPv6 not supported?
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> tried the java support?
<yo___> omg im dying here..
<CoasterMaster> amenado, haven't answered yet...although this is kind of a ubuntu question as well
<Gilgalid> E: Type '15:49:07' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winhq.list
<Gilgalid> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Gilgalid> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<Gilgalid> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Gilgalid> What is this and how do i fix it? ^^;
<FloodBot3> Gilgalid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StrawberryJesus> My nx6110 tends to crash after 8 hrs up.  What is the problem and how can I stop it?
<amenado> yo___-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  a good place
<rzimek78> hi, tell me, if in Ubuntu 8.04 will be ext3 or ext4 filesystem?
<yo___> been there a million times but okay.. ill look
<Flannel> rzimek78: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> what issues do you have? if i know, i will assist, if not, oh well..
<Flannel> Gilgalid: Your wine sources.list has some syntax errors in it (its been pretty common these past few days), that file should have two lines in it, as seen here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list (assuming you're on gutsy)
<StrawberryJesus> like, for example, after a while, MP3 files don't open (unrecognized filetype or something) and firefox starts freezing (sometimes I have to Force Quit it).
<yo___> amenado:alot of those deal with having an internet connection already..
<CoasterMaster> amenado, I just installed eclipse and it currently wants to use the java-6-sun JRE but i'd like to use Java 5, but I it's not there (i have sun-java5-jdk installed)
<Gilgalid> k thx
<yo___> on the ubuntu comp i dont have access at all
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection .....  how can i just bypass the first server
<gmcastil> What package is required for wxPython?
<amenado> yo___-> like number 12?  spefically address 43xx
<yo___> 4311
<CoasterMaster> amando, as well as sun-java5-jre
<neopsyche> hiffy, .. how can i get fluxbox working?
<TerrorBite> Compiz seems to be crashing for me
<TerrorBite> Everything freezes, and only the mouse moves
<neopsyche> I installed fluxbox on ubuntu.. but .. unlike other desktops .. it does not come with any icons etc.
<Odd-rationale> neopsyche: What problems are you having? No menu?
<neopsyche> yes no menu
<hiffy> neopsyche, i beg your pardon?
<neopsyche> Odd-rationale, yes
<TerrorBite> Pressing Alt-F2 and typing compiz --replace does nothing
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> what do you mean it is not there?
<neopsyche> Odd-rationale,how did you know?
<Odd-rationale> neopsyche: Log back into gnome abd un terminal do "sudo update-menus" then log back into fluxbox.
<CoasterMaster> amenado, in the new project window, I can choose Use a project specific JRE, but java 6 is the only option
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> you have jdk5 installed but not there?
<Odd-rationale> neopsyche: Common problem...
<CoasterMaster> amenado, yes, both the jdk and jre
<neopsyche> ok .. thanks
<Maimster> amenado: I just commented out all the referrence to ipv6 in /etc/hosts and all is fast again.
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> must you use java 5 jre?
<amenado> Maimster-> congrats..
<yo___> amenado: ubuntu recognizes the card.. but it wont connect to the net.. its missing an ip address and thats about it..
<Maimster> amenado: I should have listened when you told me three days ago.
<Tim-H> I have had the hardest time getting my samba shares accessible from windows.  i have read many tutorials and lots of forums and can't seem to make any headway.  does anyone have any strong samba experience and can help?
<CoasterMaster> amenado, that's what my professor is going to use to grade it, so I'd prefer it.  Although it seems I've fixed it by pointing Eclipse to it (in /usr/lib/jvm) manually so problem solved
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> you can use update-alternatives to choose your java 5 as default
<CoasterMaster> amenado, but thanks for your help
<amenado> Maimster-> sometimes experience is the best teacher, i wish i can tell that to my son to just listen to me..hehe
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> you have used update-alternatives before?
<CoasterMaster> amenado, I don't believe I have
<Maimster> amenado: Ah man you got one of those sons too. We should team up and bust both of their assests.
<CoasterMaster> amenado, I would like to use it to set sun-java5-jdk as the default
<amenado> CoasterMaster-> well its basically manages the symlinks for different versions you have installed of the same application or jdk/jre for your case
<amenado> lol@ Maimster
<Maimster> amenado: Have you tried the Terminal Server Client? Really nice touch.
<EcoBlue> shit guys, I can't get flash player to work
<Maimster> amenado: I can control like three machines in my house without no lag.
<nickrud> !language | EcoBlue
<ubotu> EcoBlue: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<amenado> Maimster i use Citrix to support a client..oops thats windows..hehe
<EcoBlue> sorry nickrud
<Maimster> amenado: Cheater.
<daedra> hey how do I make a command available to a user?
<rouini> HELLO EVERYBODY HERE!....I'M JUST WONDERING HOW CAN I INSTALL aim ....ON UBUNTU 7.10.....WITHOUT USING PIdgin internet messenger....cause i know that it can open aim.....but with no voice call
<daedra> currently only root can launch thttpd, but I want to launch it from normal
<Maimster> rouini: Trying now...
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection .....  how can i just bypass the first server
<EcoBlue> actually my problem with pidgin on windows anyway is that it stores user account passwords in PLAIN TEXT
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection ..... help needed
<amenado> neo i already asked you, are you going to get kicked by the university if you get caught?
<daedra> you go to university and don't know this!?!?!
<StrawberryJesus> My laptop tends to crash after about 8 hours.  It's a Compaq NX6110.  It's a gradual thing, disks suddenly become unable to unmount, it starts "forgetting" how to open certain files, like MP3's, and Firefox freezes up.  Eventually, it crashes me to the login window. Can anyone help?
<neo> no
<StrawberryJesus> :(
<terapicodave> StrawberryJesus: have you run memtest?
<StrawberryJesus> er... not really... I'll run it now.
<AHemlocksLie> my Wine won't work, and I get this error when I try to run winecfg and some other files: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57555/ Does anyone have any idea what could be causing the problem?
<gyaresu> StrawberryJesus: Sounds like a hardware problem. Memtest86+ is a programme for testing the RAM. There are others as well.
<amenado> StrawberryJesus-> do you travel that long? hehe 8 hours on your laptop?
<StrawberryJesus> Stumbleupon.
<Maimster> amenado: How long have you had your nick? Just being nosey.
<rouini> any help please!.............help install aim on ubuntu 7.10 without using pdgin internet messenger....i'm fed up with it
<gyaresu> StrawberryJesus: StrawberryJesus Overheating could be a problem. Does it feel hot?
<amenado> Maimster-> two weeks maybe?
<Maimster> lol
<Maimster> Jeez
<gyaresu> amenado: kopete?
<matthias> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 what firewall is to prefer firestarter or iptable and that is easy ti use ...
<StrawberryJesus> doesn't feel hot.
<amenado> gyaresu-> i never liked that kopete nor..come to think of it, never got it working right..
<ubu2> I'm having trouble with Adobe Flash lagging with playback. I've looked everywhere for a solution, but to no avail. Regardless of whether the video is streaming or has finished buffering, it will randomly skip/pause and the sound will loop in the duration. When it resumes, it does not resume at the moment it stopped playing so you miss those seconds. The whole PC does not freeze, just flash itself.
<mkquist> matthias: iptables is built in, firestarter if basically just a front end for it i believe
<matthias> i will be connected wirelessly to the internet ... and use p2p program but still limit the access to my file from others connected wirelessly to my roputer ...
<mkquist> mathi
<amenado> matthias-> iptables is backend of firestarter
<StrawberryJesus> how long does memtest usually take?
<mkquist> matthias: u really dont need to d/l anything
<ubu2> Are there any optimizations I can do to make Adobe Flash player performance better? I've read that other people have this same issue on new PCs, but I've yet to find a suggestion for a solution. Also, it only happens in Ubuntu, not Winodws.
<amenado> StrawberryJesus-> long..45 to an hour maybe, you want a rigorous test dont you?
<matthias> swhat does d/l means ...
<gyaresu> StrawberryJesus: http://www.memtest.org/ overnight with no errors is usually a good sign.
<mkquist> matthias: download
<matthias> sorry what does it mean ...
<matthias> ok
<m0u5e> matthias: it means to download
<matthias> so firestarter is the way to go and later on use iptables ...
<StrawberryJesus> gyaresu:  Yeah, I typed in memtest mem all, so I guess it'll be a while.
<gyaresu> amenado: amenado http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp
<amenado> matthias-> firestarter uses iptables
<gyaresu> amenado: No idea if it sucks.
<matthias> okey let me try it ...
<matthias> thank you ...
<amenado> gyaresu-> actually am trying to hide from pagers..hehe so i can spend time here..
<andrew_> bluefoxx
<gyaresu> matthias: StrawberryJesus If i recall that will add an option to your grub entry that lets you run memtest instead of loading the OS.
<andrew_> hey guys, i am wondering how to setup my ati card to use the svideo out, its a 9000igp radeon mobility
<gyaresu> andrew_: Have you tried anything so far?
<andrew_> yeah
<andrew_> i tried googling different things the other day
<gyaresu> andrew_: From the ubuntu help?
<gyaresu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<armanox> I think that the 9000IGP is an R200
<armanox> so
<andrew_> its trying to work, when i hit function f4 then it causes a disruption on the tv
<armanox> hmm...
<EcoBlue> how do I set samba to allow clients to read and copy from the share without entering a password
<armanox> which driver are you using?
<bluefoxx> andrew_: yes?>
<andrew_> gyaresu i have the restricted driver already, im just not sure how to set it up, i tinkered with the settings a bit already
<andrew_> bluefoxx, i tried to send you a pm, did you get it?
<armanox> in xorg.conf set the video driver to fglrx
<dhon__> andrew_: on my laptop (nvidia graphics) there's an option to set the output tv format to PAL, NTSC etc which caused similar problems to what you're describing
<dhon__> Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
<dhon__> I'm not sure if it applies to ATI cards though
<armanox> ecoblue - in /etc/samba/smb.conf, find the line that says security =
<bluefoxx> andrew_: sorry, nope
<neo> i my college we have two servers installed ,first one is gateway having ip 172.16.4.1         another is gateway to internet having ip 202.103.158.108         ,,,,,,,    whenever i try to connect to sites like ¨orkut.com¨ or ¨rapidshare.com¨ it refuses the connection ..... help needed
<armanox> and change it to security = share
<jtibau> anyone here is a n800 user?
<EcoBlue> armanox, I did that, it still asks for a password
<armanox> did you restart samba after doing that?
<EcoBlue> yes
<bluefoxx> neo: that sounds like they have a proxy with a list of servers to refuse
<gyaresu> EcoBlue: This is one of my file servers smb.conf file: http://gyaresu.pastebin.com/m27d346ff
 * bluefoxx goes back to debating about pants and related items with his friends on msn
<zachalink> how do I run as super user?
<zachalink> su - doesn't work (as said in vmware documentation)
<armanox> sudo <insert command here>
<clinton> how is UVC video support in Ubuntu right now?
<gyaresu> EcoBlue: The shares at the bottom are rw
<zachalink> o ya
<zachalink> :P
<EcoBlue> rw, I want read only, so I'll change that
<EcoBlue> oh
<EcoBlue> the security = share line was auto commented out
<EcoBlue> odd
<armanox> interesting
<neo> yea       when i open some websites like    download.com     a     cyberoam  page appears   the url example that is rejected is as¨ http://10.0.0.100:8090/corporate/webpages/clientlogin.jsp ¨
<armanox> it defaulted to security = user
<EcoBlue> Success!
<neo> wht do u think of this?
<scott_> after installing gutenprint-5.0.2 into the computer how do i get it to apply to the printer it still using 5.1
<EcoBlue> good going ubuntu, making sense
<Luderacer> for some reason ubuntu isnt showing all the ram that my laptop has any suggestions?
<EcoBlue> it actually did
<macogw> anyone know how to make Gnome-Screensaver pass keys so you can vote on Electric Sheep?
<armanox> luderacer - how much ram should it show?
<armanox> and how much is showing
<Luderacer> 4 gb
<Luderacer> 3 gb
<macogw> i know there's a hacked xscreensaver for doing it, but it doesn't compile
<gyaresu> EcoBlue: EcoBlue What did you change to get it to work?
<andrew_> i figured out how to change the splash screen bg color
<armanox> luderacer - are you runing a 32bit or 64bit system / kernel?
<EcoBlue> uncommented security=share and added null_passwords = yes
<Luderacer> 32
<andrew_> anyone know about using aticonfig to try to setup s video out? when i tried to run it in the terminal then it said to install it and the command includes the line fglrx, which messed up my comp before
<Luderacer> dual core thou
<armanox> try a 64bit kernel
<Luderacer> anyway to upgrade to 64 with out redoing every thing?
<gyaresu> EcoBlue: From a default smb.conf (cause i've been copying the same one across for years and just hacking it.)
<neo> bluefoxx: yea       when i open some websites like    download.com     a     cyberoam  page appears   the url example that is rejected is as¨ http://10.0.0.100:8090/corporate/webpages/clientlogin.jsp ¨
<armanox> luderacer - there is but i don't know it
<EcoBlue> gyaresu, from a default smb.conf
<gyaresu> EcoBlue: Thanks.
<EcoBlue> I used gnome's handy right click share thing to make all the folders appear
<Luderacer> mmm  thanks armanox  ill look on the forum
<armanox> kk
<Luderacer> i just upgraded it now to 4gb
<Luderacer> bios shows 3 usable only
<Luderacer> figured it had to be a os issue
<armanox> ....
<matthias> Hi  ihave installed firestarter but i have doubts about firestarter ...
<EcoBlue> 32bit has a limit of about 3 gigs
<Pkunk> is any of the software launchpad.net available for GPL use ?
<armanox> what proc do you have?
<matthias> i like to restrict all access to my comuter but this irc still works ...
<Luderacer> dual intel core 1.6
<armanox> err
<armanox> that's a 32bit proc
<bluefoxx> neo: then they have a proxy in there. my school has something like that, squid i belive its called. you can find proxy avoiding servers somethimes though
<matthias> how can i veryfy that he firewall really denies access and permits ...
<scott_> i just got a epson cx9400 but no drivers it whats to use 8400 drivers but they don't work
<macogw> Luderacer: maybe you can just install the 64bit kernel and itll all switch?
<armanox> it will not work with more then 3gb ram
<Pkunk> i want to make a bugs site that works like ubuntu's bugs on launchpad.net
<macogw> Luderacer: if you have a /home directory at least that stuff wont have to be redone during a fresh install
<Luderacer> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz @ 1.66GHz] mem[Physical : 3034MB, 85.1% free] disk[Total : 69.16GB, 69.40% Free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[]
<armanox> you can try buildng a kernel with 4GB ram enabled...but....good luck
<matthias> i have an router that suppose to denie access but how can i know ...
<andrew_> bluefoxx: sudo to /etc/gdm/PreSession then edit the file in there, at the bottom is a bg color # you can edit
<armanox> yeah...you can't use a 64bit kernel
<Luderacer> mmm
<gyaresu> Pkunk: Dude seriously... google Like Sourceforge and Google Code Hosting Launchpad is not open source. Unlike those other services, we have committed to making Launchpad Free Software.
<Luderacer> =(
<gyaresu> Pkunk: https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ
<matthias> or verify its function ?
<prettyricky> hey guys Im trying to install virtualbox, but I get an error that says
<Luderacer> that sucks
<prettyricky> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<prettyricky> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<prettyricky> Result Code:
<prettyricky> 0x80004005
<prettyricky> Component:
<prettyricky> Console
<prettyricky> Interface:
<prettyricky> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<prettyricky>  
<gyaresu> !pastebin | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prettyricky> any suggestion
<neo> wht sould i do?
<bluefoxx> andrew_: kk, will try that one
<prettyricky> oops sorry
<Luderacer> thanks maybe next rls will support more
<neo> bluefoxx: wht sould i do?
<warriorforgod>  prettyricky did you add yourself to the vboxusers gruop?
<Starnestommy> prettyricky: try running 'sudo adduser $USER vboxusers'
<prettyricky> yes i did
<matthias> how do i know thqat firestarter is running
<prettyricky> ok will try that
<warriorforgod> prettyricky: did you logout and back in?
<matthias> that , sorry ...
<prettyricky> log out from where?
<prettyricky> newbie sorry
<Starnestommy> the computer.
<juice_> in compiz are there any alternatives to the rotating gears? anyone?
<warriorforgod> prettyricky: if you are in x click system then quit.
<hvgotcodes> i just installed kde4.  when i enable the desktop effects, I do not see any effects,like shadows translucency
<jim_p> hi. I have a minor provblem with conky. Upon login, the fonts are not antialliased and they look ugly.I have to kill it and restart to make them antialliased. I use the Verdana font and i have set xftalpha to 1.0.
<macogw> juice_: there are unsupported plugins for having fish swim inside the cube
<prettyricky> so do I do the clt alt-backspace
<bluefoxx> search google for proxy-avoidance servers. a word of advice: dont use it to browse anything obvoiusly inn-apropiat. a kid at my school was using a server like that to browse pron at brean at school, when the princaple and some school board admins walked in to check the computers. he hasnt been seen since.
<warriorforgod> prettyricky: That should work.  It will force you to log back in
<juice_> macogw: where?
<matthias> i have no rules in my firestarter yeat ...
<matthias> just the basic ones ...
<prettyricky> ok will do, be right back with what happened
<icesword> hello.i am back
<lfzcy> 有北京的吗
<nickrud> !cn | lfzcy
<ubotu> lfzcy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dirkg3nt1y> uh oh
<icesword> 你是北京的
<lfzcy> 嗯
<dirkg3nt1y> watch the language
<icesword> see
<nickrud> ice109: not fair
<nickrud> icesword: that is, sorry ice109
<lfzcy> 刚开始弄这个系统。。不太会
<icesword> !englsih
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about englsih - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> juice_: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube#Atlantis
<nickrud> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<matthias> ubotu how verify firestarter
<macogw> matthias: so make some rules
<prettyricky> hey guys I got the no bootable medium found, system halted
<matthias> macow but by default all is blocked or ?
<matthias> i mean incomming traffic ...
<macogw> matthias: all is open, except nothing is listening on any ports anyway
<macogw> matthias: if anyone *tries* to talk to your box, they wont get a response
<warriorforgod> prettyricky: What command did you use to start the vm?
<icesword> lfzcy, #ubuntu-cn
<zero88> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper. I cant set the essid of my wireless  wlan0. i do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "myessid"  and then the key ....... but it doesnt stay
<matthias> so traffic in is safe but outside traffic needs to be arranged ...
<prettyricky> no command I just went into the virtualbox screen and hit start/
<macogw> matthias: if there was already a trojan in your box, it could phone home because outbound is all open.  if there's already a trojan in your box, though, you're already screwed.
<rhineheart_m>  anybody here who could recommend a reliable and fast DNS?
<macogw> matthias: because by that point, they could just re-open the ports themselves
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: bind9
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are linux-targeting trojans?
<macogw> Daisuke_Laptop: no
<armanox> not that i know of
<macogw> Daisuke_Laptop: not that im aware of
<Daisuke_Laptop> so this is a theoretical exercise...
<macogw> Daisuke_Laptop: yes
<zero88> Oh, should i be trying to accociate with my wireless network whyle im connected with a wired connection?
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, just wondering :)
<rhineheart_m> Starnestommy: you mean..I don't need anymore the services for my domain like afraid.org or zoneedit.com?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's what i thought, i just wanted to double-check and make sure
<praetor> had me worried too
<prettyricky> I go to application--->system tools-----> and hit virtual box
<matthias> how do i take car of those trojan horses if i et one ??, how do i know that i have one, how... how ...how ...
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: it's a full DNS server
<AtomicSpark> strange how ubuntu doesn't have a server channel.
<macogw> if someone wanted to be a jerk and package up a program that people really want that's for some reason not in any distro's repository, and they messed with it so it was a trojan and you trusted them and installed it....that's the only way to get a trojan that i can think of
<macogw> Daisuke_Laptop: ^
<macogw> matthias: there arent any known trojans for linux anyway
<Luderacer>  mm armanox
<Luderacer> 32bit OSes can directly address 4GB of RAM. The reason is that 2^32 = 4096MB.
<Luderacer> 64bit OSes can address 1.76e13 MB of RAM. That is because it is 2^64.
<matthias> okey but skype for example i have to trust ...
<rhineheart_m> Starnestommy: can I control A and MX records there too>?
<armanox> luderacer that's only in theory though
<matthias> and not in the ditro ...
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: you can control any type of DNS record for the domains you have
<macogw> Daisuke_Laptop, matthias:  rootkits do exist.  the attacker would have to get into your box to install a rootkit.  thatd require they have some way to get in.  example would be an ssh server with root access enabled and a bad password.
<armanox> theory != practice, sadly
<juice_> does anyone know how to install dreamweaver or photoshop cs3?
<Luderacer> readyin on forum ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> macogw: that i know
<Luderacer> =|
<macogw> matthias: if you trust the skype developers to not put a trojan in their software, install it.  if you dont trust them, don't.
<ph0rensic> Luderacer, Thats a lot of ram!
<armanox> otherwise my 2xP MMX would have 1Gb ram in it
<rhineheart_m> Starnestommy: in bind9? can you point to me a tutorial on bind9?
<yo___> why is it that when i do manual configurating with wireless the net doesn't work, but when i say connect to an existing network it works?
<matthias> ssh is denied by default in firestarter ????
<Luderacer> 4 gb?
<macogw> matthias: ssh isnt installed by default
<matthias> that makes me feel safer ...
<armanox> 4GB really isn't a lot of ram....
<ph0rensic> No 1.76E^13
<Luderacer> i work with servers at work that have 96 gb
<armanox> oh, 1.7 exabytes
<matthias> i can check that with rpm -q ssh right ...
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: I'll look for one
<EcoBlue> I run 2GB in my box
<Luderacer> ;)
<matthias> just in case :)
<prettyricky> warriorforgod-----> any other hints or suggestions on what to do.......
<EcoBlue> Because I'm not ready to run 64bit Vista
<macogw> matthias: if you installed openssh-server and had it running, port 22 would open up for it, and it would listen on that port.  if you killed sshd, nothing would be listening on port 22, so itd be effectively closed.
<armanox> and i'd wager that your servers are not IA-32
<macogw> matthias: no that's Red Hat style
<armanox> ugg...vista
<Daisuke_Laptop> for instance, i do use ssh, but i have a pretty decent password - and root access is disabled.  so that's an area of entry that's not going to work well - but if my password DID get out, sudo could become a liability.
<macogw> matthias: dpkg -l openssh-server
<Luderacer> lol
<Luderacer> Sun boxs armanox
<matthias> okey , thank you ...
<Luderacer> that run solairs and RH
<macogw> Daisuke_Laptop: right
<EcoBlue> yes, vista's bad and all, but it's been working and I don't want to reformat
<juice_> photoshop.. anyone?
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<matthias> yum belongs to redhat as well ???
<ph0rensic> Luderacer, 96 is a lot of ram but imagine using the capacity of what the 64-bit can handle
<macogw> matthias: yes
<armanox> should be Sparc64
<Daisuke_Laptop> juice_: the GIMP.
<macogw> matthias: debian's package manager is apt
<Luderacer> yeh they run 32bit and 64bit
<armanox> *nods*
<matthias> okey ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> or if you OWN a copy of photoshop, it's been getting far better support in wine lately
<macogw> matthias: instead of "yum" use "apt-get" or "aptitude"
<macogw> matthias: it's still "install" "remove" etc
<matthias> okey ...
<Luderacer> i been waiting to install rh anyway
<matthias> let me uninstall yum ...
<juice_> Daisuke_Laptop: even with wine i can't run photoshop? what about a virtual machine?
<prakashrao> good morning
<macogw> matthias: but apt lets you update the repository listing and do your updates separately.  "sudo apt-get update" updates the listning.  "sudo apt-get upgrade" installs updates.
<yo___> can someone help me with bcm43xx?
<armanox> juice_ - you should be able to run wine in a vm
<matthias> i am used to it in centos but have not been serious enought about protection there ...
<Pkunk> juice_: i'd reccomend vmware player
<armanox> assuming the vm runs smoothly
<prakashrao> how to install lamp server in ubuntu server 7.10
<armanox> i'm partial to vmware-server
<yo___> every time i launch ubuntu i have to reinstal the driver for the bcm43xx card to get on the net? why? how can i fix this?
<armanox> and also partial to qemu + kqemu
<macogw> matthias: ah im just learning centos in school.  in case you're wondering, the debian version of chkconfig is update-rc.d
<macogw> yo___: are you running from the live cd?
<yo___> no
<EcoBlue> How do I get ubuntu to mount everything nice?
<juice_> Pkunk: do you know the terminal code to get vm player?
<yo___> im not that dumb lol
<macogw> yo___: had to check!
<prakashrao> no
<matthias> many new things here too much used to redhat i see ...
<armanox> ii think it's in the repo, so something like
<yo___> macogw: i finally got it working on my bros comp by the way lol, but now im having this problem
<armanox> apt-get install vmware-player
<Pkunk> juice_: gutsy doesn't have vmplayer in apt
<armanox> try apt-cache search vmware
<armanox> oh
<juice_> EcoBlue: u dont
<armanox> go on vmware's website
<EcoBlue> lol
<armanox> and look
<yo___> macogw?
<armanox> it's free
<armanox> so
<armanox> no issues there
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform' of the /sys/devices/platform directory? What does the term 'platform' comprise here?
<Pkunk> search google , there's some nice faq's
<macogw> yo___: *shrug* is thre a bunch of stuff in your /lib/firmware/ ?
<rhineheart_m> Starnestommy: is bind9 reliable?
<RJ__> Anyone knwo how to tell what someone on my wifi network is doing on the internet? I have wireshark running and have a few packets from the source PC, btu I cant figure out what they mean XD
<yo___> lemme check
<matthias> if you run CentOS in school, why not look at fedora core it seems easier than CentOS and more complete but i am not the one running it but as i see it from an work mate of mine ...
<ph0rensic> Pkunk, Many people have problems with vmware crashing at runtime after a few hours of running it... Installing from source, while discouraged here, has proven to work well with vmware
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: it's the most reliable DNS server that I know of
<yo___> macogw: no.. two things..
<macogw> matthias: the desktops have fedora 7. the system administration class uses centos inside vmware on the fedora desktops
<Pkunk> vmplayer source package + www.easyvmx.com got me started
<yo___> a folder full of stuff yes, and a bcm43xx file
<yo___> macgow
<ph0rensic> matthias, Fedora .. do their distros fit on one disk yet??
<prettyricky> hey guys can i get some help installing windows xp on the virtualbox
<rhineheart_m> Starnestommy: Is it reliable than the ones hosted in other servers? like the ones I mentioned earlier?
<Pkunk> ph0rensic: there is no other option when your using gutsy
<macogw> yo___: the stuff should be your firmware...
<armanox> fedora 8 is one dvd
<armanox> same with 7
<Luderacer> i thought duo core was 64bit
<ph0rensic> Pkunk, Thats not true .. I installed using apt and i have gutsy
<yo___> but how come i have to install the firmware everytime? how do i fix that?
<vivicrow> hello...i need some help...trying to install ubuntu 7.10, but GParted couldn't recognize my old partition table!!! anyone had similar problem before???
<matthias> finally my hibernation and standby does not work in my 7.10 what si nneded to get upfated ???
<macogw> Luderacer: "core duo" is 32.  "core 2 duo" is 64
<matthias> what is needed to update to get these working, hibernation and standby ...
<prettyricky> I installed virtual box, but when I hit start on the tab it says,,, fatal no bootable
<macogw> matthias: are you using nvidia or ati binary drivers?
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: as far as I know it's the most repliable
<armanox> luderacer nope, it's the last of IA-32 for desktops
<matthias> no Fedora is on several  ...
<Starnestommy> *reliable
<juice_> what is the best prog for handling widgets?
<ph0rensic> prettyricky, you probably dont have the cd emulation on
<matthias> i ahev ati grapghics ...
<macogw> prettyricky: did you load an iso for installing whatever os inside it?
<matthias> i have ati graphics ...
<Luderacer> guess il have to see about upgrading the proc on this laptop
<macogw> matthias: and you're using fglrx?
<Luderacer> ty
<prettyricky> oh no, how do I do that>?]
<matthias> ?
<yo___> macogw: what do i do to fix this problem?
<matthias> as bad typing as me some times
<prettyricky> is that within the program?
<ph0rensic> prettyricky, look around in the settings, it will be there
<ph0rensic> prettyricky, yup
<prettyricky> ok
<juice_> what is the ubuntu equivilant of power ISO?
<ph0rensic> prettyricky, Its turned off by default
<macogw> matthias: lsmod | grep "fglrx\|radeon"
<Z_o-s-o> awww....I thought FF 3 would fix my crashing on flash video, but it didnt
<macogw> yo___: dunno
<armanox> juice_ - dd for ripping
<armanox> and mount for mounting
<armanox> =)
<yo___> mm.. where would i look to resolve this problem?
<matthias> let me check ...
<ph0rensic> juice_, doesn't need that, we just use mount command
<vivicrow> anyone knows why the live cd couldn't recognize the partition table?
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: try the newest flash?
<juice_> w00t
<vivicrow> please
<armanox> mount -o loop /name/of/iso /mounting/destination
<yo___> also.. how do i get the firmware for the ATI driver?
<ph0rensic> juice_, an easy way to mount iso's in ubuntu is the gmountiso package
<prettyricky> is it enable IO/APIC
<Z_o-s-o> macogw : yeah from adobes wed site
<macogw> yo___: no firmware needed. just get the driver.
<prettyricky> not to sure what Im doing... here,,
<yo___> where from?
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: oh ok.  no further suggestions from me.
<matthias> macogv comes out like this:
<matthias> fglrx                 656352  15
<matthias> agpgart                35016  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<yo___> because its n the restricted driver manager..
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: oh wait...did you try the older one?
<macogw> matthias: ok go to /etc/default/acpi-support
<juice_> ph0rensic: ty
<armanox> yo__ - ati.amd.com/drivers OR find the restricted driver
<macogw> matthias: there's a MODULES="" line
<macogw> matthias: put "fglrx" in there
<matthias> use text editor ...
<Z_o-s-o> macogw : no
<neo> bluefoxx: help///
<ph0rensic> juice_, Your welcome
<juice_> what is the best prog for handling widgets?
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: ive heard some complaints that the newest flash is somewhat unstable
<ph0rensic> juice_, what type of widgets?? Look at avant window navigator (awn)
<macogw> matthias: yes, use a text editor
<bluefoxx> yes, neo?
<juice_> ph0rensic: iz that a stock prog?
<macogw> matthias: sudo vim /etc/default/acpi-support or gksudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<Z_o-s-o> macogw : where can I get the older version and can i uninstall flash 9 from synaptic
<ph0rensic> juice_, hmm I dont think so
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'platform' of the /sys/devices/platform directory? What does the term 'platform' comprise here?
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: the one in synaptic is the more stable version
<matthias> i have no acpi-support ...
<prettyricky> ph0rensic ----------> is it enable IO/APIC not to sure what Im looking for
<macogw> matthias: er...you should
<armanox> kk i'm out for the night
<bluefoxx> neo: yes?
<karllenz> how can i make ubuntu communicate with my os x mac? share file etc?
<yo___> can anyone help me with the ATI graphics card restricted driver?
<juice_> ph0rensic: is it sudo apt-get install awm?
<macogw> matthias: do you have acpi disabled in your kernel parameters?
<macogw> matthias: cuz if you do, thatd keep you from hibernating
<matthias> good question how do i know ...?
<matthias> seems like that it does not hibernate ..
<ph0rensic>  juice_ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<gn00bie> is there a gentoo handbook type documentation for installing ubuntu?
<matthias> where do i check that parameter ...
<ph0rensic> prettyricky, I think someone else was talking to you about this.. what are you doing?
<juice_> ph0rensic: ty
<prettyricky> well im just trying to use the virtual box with windowsxp
<prettyricky> i have virtualbox installed,
<ph0rensic> juice_, haha hey uh...
<Luderacer> wo0t its a fed
<prettyricky> but I dont think I ever installed windows xp
<matthias> system->administration-> ???
<prettyricky> dont know how to do that....
<macogw> matthias: did you put acpi=no, noacpi, or nolacpi in your kernel boot parameters or while using the live cd and installing?
<juice_> ph0rensic: ?
<matthias> no ...
<ph0rensic> juice_, For widgets its actually screenlets .. avant is for the app launcher as seen in my desktop snapshot http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/sizes/l/
<Z_o-s-o> macogw : how can I uninstall the unstable version?
<matthias> but than again did not ask me to many things at installation ...
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: dont know.  did you use sudo when you installed it or not?
<ph0rensic> juice_, I think screenlets is default program sudo apt-get install screenlets
<fed> fed mean fedaykin , it's my nick since 10 year
<macogw> matthias: hmm then you should have acpi
<yo___> "the software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx" is not enabled. what do i do?
<juice_> ph0rensic: u mean that dock aat the bottom?
 * bluefoxx goes back to fixing the legacy antique CD drive for a custom maching
<matthias> well i do not remember any question about acpi
<macogw> yo___: system -> admin -> software sources
<macogw> yo___: enable restricted
<piroko> Trying to install on a thinkpad t41, and the installer keeps slowing down and locking up. Every time
<ph0rensic> juice_, yeah thats awn.. for widgets screenlets is the program you want
<macogw> matthias: it doesnt ask a question about it
<matthias> if it did i would leave it default ...
<juice_> ph0rensic: that dock iz swizeet
<macogw> matthias: some people put those boot parameters when the cd starts up becuse their comp's not working right with it
<ph0rensic> juice_, hehe thanks .. took a while to find all the icons off deviantart
<Z_o-s-o> macogw : I used whatever adobes install scrip was
<evilbug> is there any way to disable my touchpad without an external app? (there is no touchpad tab in the Mouse menu)
<zero88_> when setting a iwconfig attribute like sudo iwconfig essid "...." what file does that go in?
<matthias> well mine works okey with the installation cd ...
<yo___> still not working...
<macogw> Z_o-s-o: if you used sudo with it, it installed in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0beta3/<something>.  if you didnt, it installed in ~/.mozilla
<yo___> im trying to activate the ATI accelerated graphics driver
<piroko> Thoughts anyone? :-/
<ph0rensic> yo___, the restricted manager is your friend
<matthias> let me check more in this issue and see if i can find anything ...
<macogw> yo___: did you reload the package list after enabling the restricted repository?
<macogw> matthias: ps -e | grep acpi
<matthias> thanks to all ...
<macogw> matthias: any results?
<yo___> im in it right now. but when i try to eneable it i get this message "the software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx" is not enabled
<yo___> yea matthias
<neo> bluefoxx:can i just write ip address of the main server in primary dns server?
<juice_> ph0rensic: do you use desktop cube with dual monitors? how does that work? like one big cube or two seperate cubes?
<matthias> output .
<matthias> matthias@matthias-laptop:~$ ps -e | grep acpi
<matthias>    33 ?        00:00:00 kacpid
<matthias>    34 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify
<matthias>  5012 ?        00:00:00 acpid
<matthias>  5343 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi
<macogw> juice_: your choice
<FloodBot3> matthias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yo___> what package am i looking for?
<ph0rensic> yo___, did you check your sources.list?
<macogw> matthias: youve got acpi running then
<juice_> macgow: swizeet
<matthias> ok
<yo___> what am i looking for?
<ph0rensic> juice_, yes and .. either way.. I do it as one huge cube
<macogw> matthias: can you pastebin the result of: ls /etc/default/
<macogw> yo___: xserver-xorg-video-fglrx, i think
<juice_> ph0rensic: through envy or ccsm or nvidia drivers?
<ph0rensic> yo___, best if you go into software sources, and check that all the main ones (universe etc) on the first page are checked
<Ezsra> is there a better channel for issue with dell docking station dual-head setup? Or is this the place. i am all googled out.
<yo___> i think i found it..
<bluefoxx> neo: im not sure, im still tutoring myself in networking, have'nt gotten past proxies yet, still trying to hook up with a router, or make one from old computer parts[but i need an OS under 900 megs for the last hdd i have]
<ph0rensic> juice_, you control your options through ccsm, but yes I use the nvidia drivers which I installed through the restricted manager
<macogw> bluefoxx: Damn Small Linux is 50mb
<matthias> macogw i am not allowed to copy and pastee in this chat how can i show the result ???
<macogw> matthias: http://pastebin.ca
<yo___> wuts better.. dsl or ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, linux is right for you, there are even some versions that are less than 8 megs
<bullgard4> karllenz: Usually via Samba or NFS.
<juice_> ph0rensic: yeah i have an 8800gt oc and restricted drivers wouldn't go, so i did envy. will that stop me?
<ere4si> !better | yo___
<ubotu> yo___: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<bluefoxx> but are there ones that will split an incoming 30kb/s between four 3com NICs?
<piroko> Well thanks anyway
<ph0rensic> juice_, as long as the drivers work, it will be fine .. drivers are drivers, its just preferential to have apt install and manager your packages
<yo___> ill rephrase that.. is dsl better for booting from an sd card?
<matthias> macogw likw this    http://pastebin.ca/920144
<mage__> yo___: yes
<yo___> how would i go about setting it up to work?
<ph0rensic> yo___, dsl is going to be a lot larger in size
<macogw> matthias: you lied
<ph0rensic> yo___, I mean ubuntu is bigger
<macogw> matthias: acpi-support is listed right there
<icesword> yo___, www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<yo___> one more question.
<mage__> hmm an SD card, did you get an eee pc?
<matthias> do i need to be root to run it ..
<matthias> i eman edit it ...
<matthias> i mean edit it ..
<yo___> how can i restart ubuntu with out loosing my internet access? everytime i restart it i have to reinstall the firmware...
<mage__> matthias: probably
<macogw> matthias: sudo vim ...
<HyperSecret> is there anyone who can help me with setting up internet on ubuntu?
<macogw> matthias: or "gksudo gedit"...
<macogw> matthias: said that before...
<yo___> hypersecret whats up
<icesword> nano is easier
<Ezsra> I have a dell precision m6300 with a PD01x docking station. Station has DVI and VGA outlet. but only lets me use one at a time. i want dual-head.
<ph0rensic> icesword, I like nano better to
<matthias> works as root
<mage__> yo___: add the command to /etc/rc.local but use full paths for the firmware file
<icesword> hehe
<macogw> icesword: except i can explain to someone how to do things in vim because i have it memorized.
<yo___> what command?
<ph0rensic> Ezsra, http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/sizes/l/ <-- my dualhead setup
<yo___> lmao im totally newb
<macogw> icesword: i cant explain anything about nano except "^ means control and write means save"
<juice_> ph0rensic: what media player iz that in ur screenie?
<mage__> yo___: whatever command makes the network go
<Ezsra> ph0rensic: i will take a look
<Ezsra> thx
<yo___> i use the grapical based..
<macogw> icesword: i have no idea how to search or search/replace or delete multiple lines or anything useful with it
<ph0rensic> juice_, probably VLC lemme check
<yo___> not the terminal..
<mage__> o
<ph0rensic> juice_, yep VLC
<juice_> ty
<mage__> hmm
<icesword> macogw, i know,vim is powerful
<yo___> how do i fix it mage? do you know?
<mage__> well whats the hardware?
<juice_> ph0rensic: where did u get the skinz at?
<yo___> bcm43xx.. the satan of wireless cards for linux...
<yo___> 4311 to be specific
<macogw> icesword: well i can tell someone "type /MODULE to get to the right line"....i have no idea how to explain that in nano, so i just avoid doing so
<Ezsra> ph0rensic: pertty
<matthias> macogw , please agina whatto look for ...
<macogw> matthias: MODULES = ""
 * mage__ googles that
<ph0rensic> juice_, Background = deviant art, rest of skins at gnome-look.org
<Ezsra> is that the same setup? dell docking station?
<yo___> mage?
<icesword> macogw, ask man
 * yo___ wants to die.. linux setup is killing him..
<dmakalsky> Hi, what version of gtk does gutsy have?
<matthias> found it, it is as you typed it ...
<macogw> matthias: matthias line 17
<icesword> yo___, ?
<yo___> lmao
<macogw> matthias: change "" to "fglrx'
<juice_> ph0rensic: do you know what the best way to handle an ipod iz?
<macogw> matthias: i mean "fglrx"
<yo___> linux is killing me.. i know its awesome once its going.. but its a pain to get running right..
<macogw> juice_: recycling bin?
<mage__> yo___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx <-- thats what i found
<juice_> yo___: RIGHT!!
<ph0rensic> juice_, No i don't have one.. but there are media players i think that can work with ipods
<yo___> thanks mage
<juice_> macgow: u funny
<macogw> yo___: rhythmbox can do it
<macogw> ack
<macogw> juice_: rhythmbox can do ipods
<yo___> can do what?
<juice_> macgow: ty
<ph0rensic> juice_, not sure which .. rythmbox apparently can ^^
<macogw> juice_: if its a very new one (fall 2007 model), you need to update some libraries.  is that the case?
<juice_> macgow nah 5th generationi
<matthias> done
<matthias> RESTART NOW ...
<macogw> juice_: then youre dandy.  for reference in case you dont like rhythmbox, amarok (kde player people seem to like), exaile (just like amarok but for gnome), and banshee can also do ipods
<macogw> matthias: go ahead
<juice_> !exaile
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<matthias> okey see you in a while ... will rebot and see if hibernation works ...
<ph0rensic> macogw, I like both amarok and rhythmbox.. but I spend a lot of time using streamtuner and xmms
<macogw> ph0rensic: can streamtuner do ipods? im 99% sure xmms cant
<ph0rensic> macd, nah streamtuner is just an app to stream radiostations w/ option to capture stream to file afaik
<ph0rensic> macogw, I dont think xmms can either
<macogw> oh ok
<yo___> how come when i try to change the visual effects to extra it says the composite extension is not available?
<ph0rensic> macogw, But streamtuners front end to radiostation kills rhythmbox
<yo___> anyone?
<juice_> ph0rensic: what was that widget prog again?
<acx> hi, i've got a small problem with the x86 7.10 livecd, i am attempting to install ubuntu onto a laptop [Toshiba Satellite R15-S829] it gives me the screen @ bootup, loads a small nmeat background and then just stops, no icons, no nothing. tips?
<gianko> hi!
<ph0rensic> yo___, You have to have your video drivers installed and working with direct rendering and likely ccsm for the goods
<ph0rensic> juice_, screenlets
<yo___> how do i do that ph0rensic?
<ph0rensic> juice_, and you can check out gnome-look.org to download difference screenlets
<yo___> i installed the drivers and it says they're woorking
<ph0rensic> yo___, did you have to do a restart?
<yo___> yep
<tharwat> hi there, i need some help
<ka2> !justask | tharwat
<ubotu> tharwat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ph0rensic> yo___, open a terminal and type glxgears and tell me the fps
<speeddemon8803> !as...nevermind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as...nevermind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> :/
<yo___> it doesn't say anything about fps
<yo___> wait
<ph0rensic> speeddemon8803, haah
<yo___> 1000
<yo___> well about 1100 give or take 0
<yo___> 50**
<acx> is there a way to force the 7.10 x86 disc into a CLI install mode? :/
<gianko> list:
<ph0rensic> yo___, Older card??
<ka2> acx: alternate?
<speeddemon8803> ph0rensic im usually quick to the gun, but yeah :P
<yo___> dell inspiron 1501
<yo___> from christmas 06
<gianko> list!
<yo___> ATI
<acx> ka2: excuse me? :/
<factotum> quick question, Does Kubuntu 7.10 ship with dolphin file manager?
<ph0rensic> acx, liveCD doesn't have a text mode????
<speeddemon8803> gianko, can i ask what you need a list of..so maybe we can help you out?
<ka2> acx: alternate cd or livecd
<yo___> ph0rensic: how do i find out what my card is?
<acx> ah
<tharwat> i have pclinuxos 2008, i installed the nvidia driver, but still cannot use compiz-fusion, although i did all the settings (like full 3D desktop effects), so is there any special driver for the nvidia geforce go 7600?
<ph0rensic> yo___, see what you get when you install: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ka2> tharwat: pclinuxos != ubuntu
<factotum> nevermind foudn the answer
<wols> tharwat: this is #ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> tharwat, please go to #pclinuxos for pclinux related issues.
<yo___> its installing
<speeddemon8803> thanks.
<yo___> ph0rensic
<wols> tharwat: go and ask them or better yet install ubuntu, THEN ask here
<ph0rensic> yo___, did u try it?
<tharwat> ka2, yes i know, but actually no one is answering!!
<dmakalsky> does gutsy have gtk 2.4 ???
<yo___> ph0rensic: i have ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
<gianko> sorry! i don't speek english
<ph0rensic> tharwat, doesn't the go series have their own drivers .. dif than all the normal line of nvidia drivers?
<StrawberryJesus> Uh, it's been like an hour but memtest hasn't finished, is something wrong?
<yo___> it finished installing what you told me too ph0rensic
<Geoffrey2> can anyone here help me set up the openLDAP server?
<ka2> tharwat: well we dont use pclinuxos
<ph0rensic> yo___, Ok now go  to system - prefs - advanced desktop effects
<bluefoxx> tharwat: try the nvidia-glx-new nvidia driver, its what i use for my bfg nvidia 6200
<matthias_> macogv: no ot did not work ...
<ka2> tharwat: and no to your question - nvidia drivers cover all cards
<ph0rensic> yo___, try to enable some of those and tell me what you see
<tharwat> ph0rensic, i think so, actually i just ran the linux live cd, so i am really new
<matthias_> made it worse got disk cach error something ...
<ka2> bluefoxx: thats for ubuntu
<matthias_> so it did not work ...
<koganei> anyone ever tried that PMOG game?
<macogw> matthias_: that doesnt make a lot of sense... unloading/reloading driver shouldnt do anythng to the disk
<bluefoxx> ka2: whats he doing asking here if hes not using ubuntu then?
<bluefoxx> XD
<macogw> matthias_: do you have other restricted drivers in use?
<yo___> i dunno
<ogre> how do i disable emerald for window decoration?
<yo___> its not really doing anything now..
<yo___> like nothing different..
<ph0rensic> tharwat, I see.. even on windows i THINK that the go series has a different driver.. all the other nvidia cards use the same driver for all the cards afaik
<HyperSecret> is there anone who can help me set up my internet in private?
<ph0rensic> ogre, hmm metecity --replace ??
<ka2> yo___:  what are you trying to do sorry only just came on
<speeddemon8803> bluefoxx, nobody is in the pclinux room answering..or so he says, but..ive been to that room and have had people answer me just about every time, so i dont have any idea.
<ka2>  ph0rensic: thats only on linux
<bluefoxx> i wonder...could i upgrade my pci bfg nvidia 6200 to a pcie bfg ncidia 6800 without having to change anything? like reinstalling anything?
<yo___> ph0rensic
<yo___> ?
<matthias_> well something like that came up at reboot for s split second and when i put the computer in hibernate i got an dos cursor like twinkling nor suspend did turn of my computer ...
<ka2> bluefoxx: yes i believe i did geforce 4 -> 5200 a while ago
<ph0rensic> ka2, you sure? I have had nvidia cards for years and its always the same download for all cards
<ph0rensic> yo___, yah
<matthias_> or wake my computer up with the poer button on my laptop ...
<ka2> thats what i said
<yo___> nothings really chaning when i click different stuff
<tharwat> ph0rensic, yes right... well, do u have any idea how to install the driver?
<ph0rensic> ka2, but you said its only for linux?
<matthias_> poer means power button ...
<bluefoxx> so i wouldnt have to do anything like sudo dpkg--reconfigure nvidia-glx-new?
<ph0rensic> tharwat, but you have pclinuxos
<ka2> only on linux that there is one driver for all
<matthias_> sorry about that ...
<matthias_> i have an ati1400 graphics card ...
<ka2> bluefoxx: as i said i did nothing - it just worked
<bluefoxx> im saying throw in the newer one, pull the old one than boot back up as normal, and not change any settings?
<ph0rensic> ka2, No even for windows... unless they changed their driver architecture recently
<bluefoxx> kewl
<yo___> ph0rensic:its not doing anything when i change stuff
<ka2> ph0rensic: under windows geforce go & geforce are seperate
<yo___> no wobbly windows or anything
<macogw> matthias_: did you try both suspend and hibernate?
<tharwat> ph0rensic, so that will not work on my system
<matthias_> yes ...
<ka2> yo___:  what are you trying to do
<yo___> desktop effects
<ka2> yo___:  please :)
<ka2> yo___:  ok
<yo___> im bored lol
<ka2> yo___: what problem
<ph0rensic> ka2, thats what I said .. all but the go series.. so linux the go series uses same driver as the reg cards???
<macogw> matthias_: ive only used hibernate, but it should require using the power button to turn on....it just takes you straight back to your desktop with things still running once it does
<bluefoxx> so then i suppose once i ocme into about $100 i will go for that new card...
<ka2> ph0rensic: yes
<ka2> ph0rensic: unless there isnt one at all
<yo___> nothings happening ll ka2
<matthias_> as explained in suspend i should be able to wake up the pc with any key or the power button but nothings happens ...
<yo___> by the way my geckos name is ka lol
<ka2> yo___:  what video card?
 * bluefoxx starts looking for a local job that *dosnt* require A+ certification or completed high school
<yo___> ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
<ph0rensic> tharwat, No thats not it, you just have to find the driver... Im not sure how pclinuxos manages their packages.. and since its not open sources, you cant build it .. probably gotta install from binary
<ka2> yo___:  yikes
<Geoffrey2> ok, one last time....I'm trying to configure the open LDAP server....I followed the directions at help.ubuntu.com, editing the slapd.conf, and ldap.conf files, then tried to restart slapd, only to be told the slapd.conf file doesn't exist....
<yo___> yikes?
<ph0rensic> yo___, what?
<ka2> yo__: ATI Radeon Xpress with compiz
<yo___> ph0rensix:nothings happening when i change stuff..
<macogw> matthias_: what about hibernate?
<matthias_> the power button does not seems to make any different in this case i am on an dell inspiron laptop
<macogw> matthias_: i dont ever use suspend (not quite sure what it's for)
<ph0rensic> yo___, direct rendering prbably isn't enabled.. you installed the driver with restricted manager?
<ka2> yo___: never heard of that working for anyone
<yo___> yep
<yo___> how do i enable direct rendering?
<speeddemon8803> Geoffrey2, are you repeating because nobody is answering you?
<ph0rensic> yo___, we gotta see if it is enabled first.. i dont remember how to check
<macogw> yo___: glxinfo | grep direct
<matthias_> hibernate does not work as well, well the screen turns black but the rest is turned on wireless but i ca not get back on, have to use the power button and force it to turn off and turn on it again ...
<macogw> ph0rensic: like that
<IcE_^> hi
<ka2> yo__: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/08/compiz-fusion-in-fiesty-with-xgl.html
<macogw> matthias_: turned on wireless?  what wireless card do you have?  are you using ndiswrapper?
<ph0rensic> yo___, ^^ macogw
<yo___> direct rendering is enabled
<ka2> yo__: not so simple
<IcE_^> where I can get the new version of ubuntu 7.10?
<yo___> i just checked
<ka2> cE_^: new version?
<macogw> IcE_^: what?
<matthias_> yes, i have ndsiwrapper, i have an dell 1500 wireless mini card ...
<ka2> cE_^: ubuntu 7.10 is like 2007
<ph0rensic> yo___, what it say?
<ka2> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<yo___> matthias.. broadcom is a real pain in the @$$
<macogw> matthias_: try adding ndiswrapper where you have fglrx listed
<matthias_> i think the company is broadcom ...
<IcE_^> ka2: yes, I mean this one, thnx
<yo___> direct rendering: yes
<yo___> matthias: all dell is broadcom pretty much ll
<yo___> matthias:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<matthias_> you mean "fglrx ndiswrapper"
<macogw> matthias_: some drivers dont like suspend/hibernate and resume.  they have to be listed there
<speeddemon8803> IcE_^, this is the latest version, if you are meaning security updates and program updates please go to your system tab, then update manager.
<macogw> matthias_: yes
<yo___> matthias : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<matthias_> or module="fglrx"
<macogw> matthias_: list both
<matthias_> module="ndiswrapper"
<ph0rensic> IcE_^, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<macogw> matthias_: "fglrx ndiswrapper"
<matthias_> so 2 modules ...
<yo___> ph0rensic what do i do?
 * bluefoxx sighs...if only there were a command line version of frost/limewire...then he could watch his movie and download his music at the same time...
<ka2> Geoffrey2: is it in the right place :)
<speeddemon8803> or do as ph0rensic said if you do not currently have a GUI installed.
<ph0rensic> yo___, hmmm well if its enabled does it say the name of the missing module?
<yo___> no
<matthias_> ahh okey ..
<matthias_> i will try that, have to go and sleep it is pretty late but thank you and see you tomorrow i hope ...
<macogw> matthias_: good luck
<yo___> alright guys, i really need to get to bed
<yo___> gnight.. thanks for all your help
<matthias_> thank you and thank you for you efforts to try ...
<IcE_^> should I check on "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD..." when wanna download ubuntu?
<yo___> ka2: my geckos name is ka =)
<yo___> peace out
<ph0rensic> yo___, ok see ya later
<Presario> guys, do u know the code for grub to boot linux in a smaller resolution? I made a mistake installing a big resolution but i also have nstalled smaller resolutions during xorg confg
<bluefoxx> how would i upgrade my system from command line? say i wanted to upgrade a system from 7.04 to 7.10 but not use any kind of GUI?
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<intarwebz_> Presario: if you're getting problems you can just delete (backup) your xorg.conf and it will repopulate when you reboot
<Geoffrey2> ka2, it's in /etc/ldap/slapd.conf, which is exactly where I'm being told it's not when i run the restart command
<ka2> IcE_^: do you want the alternate one
<matthias_> gye
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: ok, kewl; thank you
<ka2> Geoffrey2: strange
<matthias_> bye everyone out there ...
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, if it says it cannot do it, there may be a repository you need to add.. i dont recall
<c0mp13371331337> I'm reading about a program called preload at the moment, seems almost too good to be true.  Can any users provide insight on this?
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: kk
<IcE_^> ka2: what is the different if i choosed the alternate one?
<Presario> intarwebz_: i mean to use a different video mode... i set 1400x800 but i wanted to use 800x600
<ph0rensic> IcE_^, alternate what?
<ka2> 0mp13371331337: why would you want it. i use hibernation
<jeffMASTERflex> c0mp13371331337: am using it. doesn't make much of a difference to me. nothing seems faster, but nothing seems slower
<intarwebz> Presario: so there's stuff you can't see on the screen?
<IcE_^> ph0rensic: alternate CD
<ka2> IcE_^: no livecd
<icesword> IcE_^, it is not livecd
 * bluefoxx needs a explicitive hardcopy linux manual...or a printer, website database and binder
<macogw> IcE_^: alternate installer is a text-based installer.  desktop cd is a gui installer.  both result in gui systems.
<IcE_^> I am confused...
<ph0rensic> IcE_^, Alternate installs using command line
<Presario> it says failed to start the X server...
<ph0rensic> IcE_^, well yah text-based
<IcE_^> aha, ok.
<icesword> !alternate >ice_^
<intarwebz> Presario: but it worked previosuly?
<mage__> oh is the alternative cd text based?
<ka2> !alternate: IcE_^
<macogw> IcE_^: not really command line. text user interface.  blue and red and grey and you use arrows and hit enter and type things a lot
<ph0rensic> Presario, is it grub res you want to change or for x server?
<bluefoxx> i made a alt install CD, but i burned it on a friends vista computer system...and it wound up w/o a kernal to install...
<IcE_^> !LiveCD
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ph0rensic> macogw, right .. thanks for correcting
<ka2> bluefoxx: "works for me"
<yo> im back for a bit lol
<ph0rensic> yo, sneak
<mage__> why does the gutsy cd have packages on the CD that aren't installed? really annoying when it asks for the CD
<yo> how can i transfer files from my windows comp to my lil bros ubuntu comp?
<jarrettgreen_> anybody know a quick tut for instaling sendmail functionality for php in dapper?
<ka2> yo:  without the __?
<c0mp13371331337> ka2 - Hibernation seems a bit different than preload, unless I'm not reading correctly.  Preload seems to cache frequently-used programs so they start faster, whereas I thought hibernation merely saved programs you have running so you could turn off the more power-hungry hardware on a computer.
<ka2> c0mp13371331337: correct
<ka2> c0mp13371331337: and data
<ph0rensic> mage__, you must like all the extra programs windows installed that no one uses too eh?
<ka2> c0mp13371331337: all hardware actually
<bluefoxx> ka2: a kernel-less system?it failed when it finished...actually it wouldnt even finish...i had to borrow a pci graphics card and a pair of 256 SDram sticks to install...
<yo> ka2: do you know how to transfer files between the 2?
<ka2> yo: what 2?
<ph0rensic> mage__, jk ... kinda weird huh.. it doesn't do that often at all
<yo> computers
<yo> one running ubuntu and the other running winxp
<mage__> does it to me every time I dont remove the CD from apt.sources
<Presario> erm the thing is... i had problems with ubuntu starting up and Z_o-s-o have been helping me along and i found out that my Geforce FX5200 is causing the hardware detection problem... so mow i used my onboard video which does not support high resolutions like my geforce FX.... so since i set it to a high resolution, i think it wont be able to load. now im thinking of using a paremeter like "linux NOACPI" or something like that to use save v
<ka2> yo: samba
<mip> with two active eth interfaces, is it possible to download single file simultaneously. i.e. half through eth0 and half through eth1 ?
<Odd-rationale> yo: You can email them... :P
<yo> samba?
<yo> not 30 gigs worth odd lol
<ka2> yo:  over network?
<ka2> yo: right click > share folder
<yo> how do i set up an ad hoc for that?
<mage__> ph0rensic: actually I wouldn't mind an install with every package, but I wouldn't want to ever update it :)
<ka2> yo: crossover cable :)
<ph0rensic> mage__, probably because the cd-rom has the packages you are looking for too which are also avail on web.. on cd for no net access folks, on web for rest of us
<yo> dont have
<Presario> i wanna change the resolution for linux graphical so that i can boot properly
<yo> oone
<ka2> yo: hmmm
<ka2> yo: tricky
<yo> ka2: i could make one from a cheaper patch cable cuz im slick like that lol
<ph0rensic> mage__, not update it?? leave security holes???
<EcoBlue> sleep time
<ka2> yo: yeah but its easier to have one
<ka2> yo: :)
<yo> ka2: even then i have to set up a network tho right?
<ka2> yo: yeah
<yo> a lan network.. how?
<Presario> do u all know the "cheatcode" so that i could add it onto my grub line?
<mage__> ph0rensic: can you imagine updating a machine with all the metaverse etc packages installed?
<ka2> yo: static ip addresses
<mage__> thats the only reason i haven't installed everything
<ph0rensic> Presario, may try to reconfigure x:  $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<illriginal> does anyone know what causes screen flicker?.... the text and images/windows?
<ka2> yo: external hdd?
<Presario> ph0rensic: ouh okey... ill try. Cant i cange the resolution it uses?
<yo> nope.. no money lol
<ka2> yo: lots of dvds :)
<ph0rensic> mage__, ahhh i see what your getting at ... comment those out for updates???
<ka2> yo: this is tricky
<yo> yep
<ka2> yo: why all computers should be networked :)
<mage__> yea I did that both times
<ka2> yo: already
<illriginal> anyone know why 1080i would cause screen flicker?...
<yo> ka2: for realls lol
<o|> awwe...i can't use "O|¯|_" as a nickname...
<ph0rensic> Presario, in the gui yes.. and maybe with some slick cli command, I wouldn't know it offhand though
<earthling> illriginal: change the refresh frequency (Hertz)
<illriginal> it's at 30 =\
<bluefoxx> oh well...
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, ??
<Presario> ph0rensic: ouh okey ill reinstall it
<bluefoxx> i was trying to see if i could use "o|¯|_" as a nick name
<earthling> illriginal: increase it to 60 if its CT
<ph0rensic> Presario, actually doesn;t reinstall it, just reconfigures it ;-)
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: but it comes out as "o|"
<illriginal> earthling, how would i change hertz via terminal?
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, oh hha
<illriginal> it's LCD HDTV earthling*
<earthling>  $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yo> how do i do file transfer thru a wireless network that both of my comps are on?
<bluefoxx> orz fails...so orz. XD
<ka2> yo: right click > share folder :)
<illriginal> earthling was that directed towards me?
<earthling> illriginal: i dont know the right refresh rate for HDTV
<yo> i know, but how do i access it from another comp?
<ka2> yo:  in ubuntu
<ph0rensic> yo, you can either setup a share and download that way or maybe use ssh??
<ka2> yo: a windows one
<earthling> illriginal: yes
<ka2> yo: ?
<yo> ssh?
<illriginal> mine's 60... 80 max.
<mage__> huh
<yo> im transfering from windows to ubuntu
<ka2> yo: so Places > Network if the iwindows one is shared
<earthling> illriginal: If the refresh rate is the problem then it will solve this. otherwise i have no ideas
<ka2> *windowds
<ph0rensic> yo, easy answer: external HDD
<yo> no money
<yo> lol
<illriginal> ok gonna try to change it manually :P
<mage__> eh external hdd isn't easy
<yo> i put my c drive in entirety as a sharing folder lol
<mage__> well unless its really new ubuntu
<Presario> ph0rensic: hehe yeah tired it
<ph0rensic> yo, hah win lets u do that?
<ph0rensic> Presario, it work?
<ka2> mage__: real easy actually
<ka2> ph0rensic: you plug it in
<Presario> ph0rensic: now waiting for good results
<yo> nvm i got it
<yo> shaweet
<earthling> illriginal: k. thats all the that i can think of.
<ph0rensic> ka2, yah what gives eh?
<mage__> ka2: 7.04 livecd didn't have write access to ntfs
<ka2> yo: Places > Network
<yo> i figured it out lol
<ph0rensic> ka2, cause you dont have the ntfstg3 or whatever its called.. ntfs write support
<Presario> awww wth! it says frequency out of range in my monitor
<illriginal> earthling what is that command supposed to do?...
<ka2> mage__: hmmm i thought partially it did
<Presario> ph0rensic: okey it worked!!!
<Presario> haha
<ph0rensic> Presario,yay
<yo> it says my permissions arent enough to view all my stuff tho
<illriginal> go back to default settings, earthling?
<Presario> ph0rensic: haha thanks
<abhi_> what package should i download to access my svn server?
<ka2> yo: share just the dir
<ph0rensic> yo, can you edit the permissions?
<yo> in what?
<ka2> yo: btw windows shares C: by defualt
<ka2> yo: as c$ or something
<earthling> illriginal: will open a blue terminal where you can configure the Xorg setings. Google it. Ubuntu forus have covered it quite well
<Presario> ph0rensic: im happy for now... but the problem now i have to face is that i want to use my graphic card... not my onboard. And help here?
<yo> i wonder how long it will take?
<Presario> Z_o-s-o: u there?
<ka2> yo: over wireless a long time
<ph0rensic> yo, Presario sure go into your bios, disable onboard.. forces to check forces it to find external card
<ka2> yo: ethernet a while
<earthling> ka2: i was having problems accessing C$ and the likes of it. all those ending with $. any reason?
<yo> i wish i had a crossover cable..
<riad> hi everybody, im using ubuntu but not able to shutdown
<ka2> earthling: you need admin rights for the windows box
<ka2> riad: what happens?
<yo> riad: just hold the power button... NOT lol
<riad> just givs blank screen
<hw00djohn> okay, i still need help setting up my buddies wireless...i'm using this site and trying to run thru this but encountering issues...any help would be great  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501
<riad> i treid all commands but no use
<mage__> apple is swank and made the ethernet ports on some of thier laptops auto negotiate
<earthling> ka2: admin rights at linux end or windows admin rights?
<Presario> ph0rensic: hope it works.. but last time I fixed my video card in, it get stuck at loading hardware driver... so it sure be my video card not compatible for linux.  isnt there have nvidia drivers for download?
<ph0rensic> riad, dont do that .. i did it once .. and ended up reinstalling .. now that drive has several errors even after i zero fill it..
<ka2> earthling: windows
<riad> and im running GNOME
<yo> how do i hack into my windows comp thru ubuntu? i don't wanna waitfor the permissions to activate..
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have this rather wild idea...im going to build a computer dedicated to routing my network...but ill also leave the option to put in extra hard disks and share those, as well as that, i want to have two floppy disk drives in it with a grub boot floppy left in one and a freedos floppy left in the other to allow networked computers to boot from, and access...it will run on a 500mhz celeron socket 370 in a slot one adaptor, on
<bluefoxx>  a asus p2b-f mother board with 256 ram and 5 NICs, one for uplink and the rest for other computers to connect to. my quiestion is is there an linux OS i can use for this that is under 900 MB[hdd for it is only 850] and will i have to use xover cables...and on top of  that will i actually be able to make the floppy disk drives network bootable? i plan to use them for rescue situations[so im not allways loosing my super grub and my
<bluefoxx> freedos floppies]
<earthling> ka2: but they dont prompt for a password. just says that drive not accessible!
<ph0rensic> Presario, nvidia cards are supported... it should use generic vesa drivers at first anyway, then you can get the proprietary drivers after its up and running
<jaypro> how do you get k3b to rip audio cd to mp3?
<riad> what shll i do to be able shutdown
<ka2> earthling: it only works sometimes :). filesharing with windows is like that
<ka2> riad: maybe report as a bug?
<ka2> riad: did your pc partly shut down?
<yo> earthling: right click on the folder you wanna share and go to sharing and security
<riad> im not able to report a bug
<yo> then click share this folder
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, Im sure its possible... if they can make a server run off of <8 MB's ....
<yo> im doing it right now..
<ka2> riad: if nothing worked it probably shut down but not turned off
<earthling> yo: the windows part of sharing is alright, that isnt that painful. :)
<riad> it gives blank screen, i cannot see any script running on my screen
<hw00djohn> hey, im trying to set up my buddies comp with gutsy, however his vid card is a Atheros 5006EG, I'm using this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501 but i'm having trouble getting thru it.. i really need help here
<ph0rensic> jaypro, why not use soundjuicer??
<ka2> bluefoxx: i used to have a p3 500mhz computer as my main one not that long ago
<billy> how do i hack into my windows comp from ubuntu?
<ka2> bluefoxx: with compiz fusion
<billy> i don't wanna wait for my permissions to go through
<billy> its taking to long
<ka2> billy: :)
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: got anysites to direct me to? im finally getting a burner tomorrow...and i think thats wear ill start this project[transfer this cd drive to router computer and find a case at the school, one thats not crushed under rubble and debris]
<ph0rensic> billy, lol ... look into backtrack3 if you want the full operation
<billy> ka2: lmao
<billy> backtrack3/
<billy> ?**
<bluefoxx> ka2: nice!
<abhi_> which subversion client is available for gutsy?
<ka2> bluefoxx: nearly as fast as my new one too!
<earthling> when i minimise amarok i dont have the notification on the panel.. how to get the notification icon on the panel
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, well dsl and puppy linux are super small distros ... you will most likely be looking at minimal if any guis
<ka2> bluefoxx: new one is athlon64 4200+ 2Gb ram :)
<jeffMASTERflex> earthling: configure amarok> show tray icon
<billy> why is my sharing caca taking so long....  mahhhhh
<bluefoxx> ka2: lol. im running on an overclocked celeron d with 1.5 gigs ram
<earthling> jeffMASTERflex: trying now
<ka2> bluefoxx: my p3 500 worked great. until recently had no need to upgrade
<jaypro> ph0rensic i cant seem to change the output to mp3
<bluefoxx> ka2: and its twice as fast as dev-chan's core2duo 2ghz with 3 gigs of ram on vista
<ka2> bluefoxx: not suprised
<ka2> bluefoxx: my p3 500 ran faster than many new pcs with vista :)
<ph0rensic> jaypro, preferences format - mp3
<ka2> bluefoxx: had a geforce 5200 for compiz fusion
<ka2> bluefoxx: second hand & cheap
<ph0rensic> jaypro, I've never used it btw so .. maybe its a missing codec??
<hw00djohn> i need some help with my buddies laptop...trying to set up his wirless card.  it's an ATHEROS 5006EG and it's notorious for problems. this is the 3rd day i've tried to get assistance with this
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: i have my laptop running on puppy, doesnt quite serve my needs, so i use it for word processing and music playing on the go[but its too bulky to drag everywear]
<earthling> jeffMASTERflex: its on.. still not able to see.. actually i removed the a panel on which the icon used to display!!
<ph0rensic> hw00djohn, lots of people gone right now.. haven't seen too many wireless pros on here lately
<bluefoxx> ka2: strangly all the computers ive owned that lasted longer than a week have run on a p2 or a celeron
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, yah .. I need a lappy :-(
<hw00djohn> ph0rensic okay, well i have a walkthru, i'm just having trouble with it...if someone could take a look at it and maybe help, that'd be great
<billy> i figured out filesharing!!! yay!!!! lol
<jaypro> ph0rensic yeah, i see it's there, but i cant seem to select it for some reason
<ph0rensic> hw00djohn, I'll take a peek but I haven't had to deal with networking issues in forever
<zetheroo> smb networking seems very iffy
<ph0rensic> jaypro, You have all the codecs??
<earthling> hw00djohn: ATHEROS sucks man... never got it working...
<hw00djohn> okay, well heres the walkthrough.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501  i'm stuck on trying to install ndiswrapper
<ka2> bluefoxx: my p3 was fanless & very very quiet. i kinda miss that part
<billy> omg.. this file sharing is going to take sooo freaking long
<riad> but how i will turn it off
<hw00djohn> earthling check this link... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501
<billy> half hour for 140 files
<ka2> billy: yes
<zetheroo> we cannot get simple sharing folders working
<ka2> zetheroo: what do you mean?
<zetheroo> anyone have any insight?
<billy> i need to get a crossover cable.. oh well.. im goin to bed now. g'night guys
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: its an 1998 ibm thinkpad with 320mb ram and a 233mhz p2, no working battery and a 3 gig hdd, booting from floppy to use wakepup and a 200$ leather case. it went through a resurection recently as the bios battery was broken clean off
<jaypro> ph0rensic id assume so since it shows up in the selection
<earthling> jeffMASTERflex: its working thanks .
<zetheroo> ka2: we just need folders to be shared
<ka2> zetheroo: right click share folder :)
<hw00djohn> ph0rensic  okay, well heres the walkthrough.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574501  i'm stuck on trying to install ndiswrapper
<jeffMASTERflex> np
<zetheroo> ka2: did that...
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, wow.. war zone eh?
<ka2> zetheroo: and
<zetheroo> ka2: well ... it worked for one day and then the next day it stopped..
<zetheroo> and since then nothing has been working
<bluefoxx> ka2: never had a quiet computer...other than the laptop...and this one before i got into it...XD. it sounds like a bunch of ACs with 6 fans cooling it down. before it was almost dead quiet....
<ph0rensic> jaypro, well not necessarily ... try it without the media you want selected maybe its the media
<ka2> zetheroo: what happended before it stopped
<zetheroo> ka2: nothing happened
<ka2> bluefoxx: my new one is rather loud
<ka2> zetheroo: updates etc
<zetheroo> ka2: no... like it comes and goes
<ph0rensic> hw00djohn, whats the problem?
<zetheroo> ka2: sometimes it works ... but 95 % of the time its not working
<ka2> bluefoxx: fanless cpu + quiet low wattage cheap power supply = wonderful
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: not really, just got droped by a few ppl...a few minutes with a soldering iron and screwdriver and then about an hour to let it repower stuff and it actually booted up!before it didnt even power up
<earthling> hw00djohn: i have tried that thread and many similar ones. my card jusst doesnt work!!! i have given up on it...
<zetheroo> ka2: I cannot see the other guys shared folder and we both get this error
<Lloigor> hello freaks
<cmeb> hello can anyone hear me?
<ph0rensic> bluefoxx, fun stuff! so what is going to run this server setup of yours?
<ph0rensic> cmeb, nope
<ka2> cmeb: yes
<bluefoxx> ka2: low wattage PSU+overclocking+western digital+lots of CD burning==doom
<ph0rensic> ka2, ssshhh
<cmeb> ;)
<Lloigor> i have problem with resolution in ubuntu, can someone help me
<hw00djohn> ph0rensic im at the part where you do the "wget <website>" and it tells me wget is not a valid option
<ka2> bluefoxx: lol
<ph0rensic> hw00djohn, you registered, can u PM me?
<hw00djohn> ph0rensic did you get that PM?
<ph0rensic> hw00djohn, nope
<ph0rensic> !register | hw00djohn
<ubotu> hw00djohn: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ka2> bluefoxx: grr stupid fans
<bluefoxx> ph0rensic: yup!tomorrow at school ima see if i can scavange a computer case from the [de]construction workers demoing the older classromms and get my damn router, then drag my grandfather to sprite to pick up my long awaited burner and download a few small linux distros to try out for it! but i need than router >>and they trashed the building it was in, so im not sure what they pulled out...
<Lloigor> ubuntu does not adjust 1024x768 correctly, what the hell is wrong
<ph0rensic> ka2, you got the klickitty klack fan action?? or DEAD?
<ka2> ph0rensic: more "whirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"
<ka2> ph0rensic: or "hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"
<bluefoxx> ka2: oh?personally i dont mind them, as they drop my ccase temp to 25C and cpu temp to 50C, my main hdd it 30C and backup is 35C
<ph0rensic> ka2, lol yah mine art somewhat loud... but my 25 mm fan is the quiet one .. go figure
<ka2> bluefoxx: i hate it. my p3 used to run at 50C without any fans :)
<ka2> bluefoxx: not that you can compare :)
<billy> one more quick question lol
<AlonFW> I am on Ubuntu Gutsy and my SATA drive hums when I am in Ubuntu, but not when I am in Linux.  This is one a tower so I don't beleive the laptop posts I see in the forums apply, any help?
<ka2> !justask | billy
<bluefoxx> ka2: mine go "whiirrrrrrrr" 24/7. three in back[two stacked], one exhaust on bottem, and one on front under my main hee[on top in tray] and abouve cdrom
<ubotu> billy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lloigor> ubuntu does not adjust 1024x768 correctly, what the hell is wrong
<ph0rensic> ka2, Did I say 25 mm?
<ka2> AlonFW ubuntu is a linux distro
<ka2> ph0rensic: yes
<billy> can i install winxp thru filetransfer?
<billy> that way i can dual boot?
<hw00djohn> ph0rensic i just registered and messaged you
<ka2> billy: is there a #windows ;)
<billy> huh?
<ka2> billy: this is #ubuntu
<Lloigor> ubuntu does not adjust 1024x768 correctly, what the hell is wrong
<ph0rensic> 1 sec hw00djohn
<hw00djohn> ph0rensic thanks
<billy> i know.. but i have ubuntu on this comp, i wanna resize the partition, then install xp on another partition..
<billy> can i do that without a disk?
<hw00djohn> billy, that will be a waste of time..and harddrive space
<Lloigor> ubuntu does not adjust 1024x768 correctly, what the hell is wrong
<billy> i have my reasons..
<ph0rensic> ka2, what I meant was 200mm : http://www.antec.com/ec/productDetails.php?ProdID=08009
<ka2> billy: what reasons.
<AlonFW> ka2: umn ok, what does that have to do with my iss.... oh.... sorry edit, SATA drive does not hum in WinXP, but does in Ubuntu
<billy> programs that winxp has that ubuntu doesn't
<bluefoxx> lol...50C is the lowest ive seen my CPU running at...in windows at the default speed it was running 69-74C...then again i didnt have 5 extra 80mm fans inside and one exhause fan...nor did i have an updated BIOS
<juice_> anyone know tha console line for compiz 3d windows?
<ka2> billy:  thats what virtual machines are for :)
<ka2> juice_: compiz
<ka2> juice_: compiz --replace
<techno_freak> juice_, compiz.real
<techno_freak> --replace
<Lloigor> i have resolution problem, can someone help me?
<billy> ka2: well either way i wanna do it..
<ka2> Lloigor: video card?
<billy> i can't quite split from xp yet..
<billy> maybe after being with ubuntu for a while, but yea..
 * bluefoxx needs a faster internet connection
<ka2> billy: i used to have xp in  a vm
<ka2> billy: what apps btw?
<billy> real player, msn messenger, uhmmmm
<techno_freak> billy, what we can help you with is finding a suitable app for your needs in Ubuntu
<ka2> ***ka2 will never have a fast enough internet connection
<juice_> ka2:
<billy> webcam in msn..
<billy> flash video player in real player
<ka2> billy: msn - amsn or kopete does webcam
<juice_> ka2: i mean i want to install 3d windows
<ka2> juice_: from a cli?
<techno_freak> juice_, install compiz
<bluefoxx> billy: realplayer==vlc, live messenger==amsn
<techno_freak> juice_, btw, you are using Gutsy?
<macogw> juice_: compiz is installed by default in gutsy
<Lloigor> ka2, opensuse does work the resolution 1024x768 (xme or somethin) but in ubuntu its resized somehow
<macogw> juice_: just enable it in the appearances thingy
<billy> my friends are also retarded.. and they use my comp alot.. so winxp is the way to go for them lmao
<ka2> Lloigor: im using 1024x768 here
<ka2> Lloigor: what video card?
<Lloigor> gforceIIme200
<techno_freak> juice_, check Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects
<bluefoxx> billy: search google for "medubuntu" if you want an easy way to get all the media codecs...and vlc is the way to go for a vidia/audio player. that or gxine
<juice_> ka2: i have compiz but i want the 3d windows to be added
<juice_> ka2: i dont see it in ccsm
<macogw> juice_: what are you talking about?
<ka2> juice_: what do you mean 3 windows?
<NEUR0M4NCE1> 3d windows needs to be compiled from source - it's quite awkward to do.
<ka2> juice_: compiz does 3d effects
<billy> k thanks alot guys
<macogw> juice_: do you mean the old old plugin where windows popped off the cube?
<billy> maybe i can forget about the computer virus know as windows xp for good lol
<NEUR0M4NCE1> There's instructions on the Compiz Fusion site though.
<Lloigor> ka2, maybe its a special video mode (xme) needed
<bluefoxx> billy: get compiz running on your comp, then show them the features it has, ask if they can do thos ethings with theyr windows computers. all my friends *want* linuxnow[theyr parents wont all let them though]
<billy> bed time for real this time lol
<ka2> juice_: ye olde beryl one?
<juice_> macgow: YES!!!
<techno_freak> juice_, compizconfig-settings-manager  install it if you dont have
<macogw> that hasnt been around since.....the second to last beryl release?
<ka2> Lloigor: "worked for me" "just worked" :)
<juice_> ka2: techno_freak: what macgow said^^
<macogw> juice_: i think you have to go back to edgy to use that
<Lloigor> ka2, i hope you enjoy
 * bluefoxx wonders if he should have another coke...its only 11PM
<AlonFW> ok, so my issue is that in Ubuntu Gutsy my SATA drive continually hums (I have never heard this SATA drive tick or click like an IDE drive does, so I gather it is the drive working, like the clicking you would hear on an IDE drive).  This is on a tower, not a laptop.  In WinXP the drive is silently except when actaully be accessed.  Any help?
<juice_> macogw: really? no port to 7.10?
<NEUR0M4NCE1> macogw - not o - i've got 3d windows on my Gutsy.
<macogw> juice_: there hasnt been a package for it since then
<NEUR0M4NCE1> *not SO
<juice_> NEUR0M4NCE1: how!?
<techno_freak> macogw, is he meaning just a cube or anything more?
<macogw> techno_freak: remember how beryl used to let you have the windows kinda pop out and stack up when you pulled the cube back?
<bluefoxx> AlonFW: in my expirence, drive clicking means backup. now. your drive is possibly dying
<juice_> i mean the windows pop off the cube in layers
<macogw> techno_freak: hasnt done it since like dec '06...
<ph0rensic> macd, I think that is in compiz too
<techno_freak> macogw, there are similar effects in compiz na
<ph0rensic> macogw, oops
<macogw> ph0rensic: not packaged.  still exists somewhere in cvs or svn or something if you can make it work
<ka2> macogw: havnt done it since compiz fusion was announced :)
<bluefoxx> similar=/=same
<flowOver> has anyone had experience setting up logitech mice ?  specifically the mx revolution
<ph0rensic> macogw, I thought it was under a new name like 'offset' or something
<flowOver> i've got btnx but have not a clue how to configure it
<macogw> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube
<macogw> 3D windows at the bottom of that page
<AlonFW> bluefox: I read that drives have acoustic managment, I wonder if that might be related, when I use hdparm to look at the setting it says the suggested acoustic management setting is 254, but it is set at 0; however, I don't know how to change it as hdparm does not support SATA
<macogw> oh woah wait it says its been repackaged again now
<NEUR0M4NCE1> techno_freak, macogw, juice - Yeah, the 3d windows with depth when you initiate cube. There're instructions on how to install on the Compiz Fusion site, but it's quite hard to do...
<bluefoxx> armin van buuren - the sound of goodbye
<juice_> NEUR0M4NCE1: could you point me?
<SeveredCross> AlonFW: sdparm
<flowOver> 3d windows isn't hard to do.  i followed a simple guide
<AlonFW> bluefox:  Do you know of a tool or command that will let me see how much the drive is actaully being accessed?
<bluefoxx> oop
<bluefoxx> wrong chat, my bad
<juice_> flow0ver: where?
<techno_freak> i have 3d windows with all effects working
<flowOver> got it all compiled in one terminal session
<macogw> actually it works very easily in hardy
<ka2> flow0ver: i want
<macogw> just hit the checkbox and go
<flowOver> lemme find it
<macogw> cool
<ka2> yay
<juice_> w00t
<AlonFW> bluefox: sdparm shows entirely different and unituitive parameter names, I don't know which is for the acoustic managment, do you have any tips or resources?
<flowOver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585491
<ka2> flowOver: thanks
<AlonFW> SeveredCross: my last a few lines up was actually for you
<bluefoxx> AlonFW: try "lsof /dev/hda<replace with drive to check>". for a drive list do "sudo fdisk -l". also, smartmontools should give you hdd info for newer drives[sata supports SMART]
<downguy> Hey everybody, sorry to be this guy, but is anybody reading me?  New IRC client, and I'm having trouble getting a response from anybody...
<SeveredCross> AlonFW: No idea, I just know sdparm is what you generally use.
<flowOver> can anyone help me figure out how to configure btnx for the mxrevolution
<ol_dude67> hey can you tell me why i have to add build essentials to install from source?
<AlonFW> downguy: I can hear you
<gyaresu> downguy: Hi.
<ka2> ol_dude67: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<downguy> Thanks, AlonFW.  Guess it's just my personality =(!
<ph0rensic> ol_dude67, why from source?
<credible> ol_dude67: because without it, you have no compiler
<macogw> ol_dude67: we already explained this
<bluefoxx> AlonFW: BTW, you can partly type someones nickname then hit the tab key until you get the nick you want. makes faster and ensures correct spelling so they see the message[ im usually lazy and dont check unless alert pops up, but im more awake than usual]
<ol_dude67> i know how to install it, i just wanted to know why i had to, shouldnt it come pre installed?
<macogw> ol_dude67: ubuntu has to fit on one cd.  with compilers it won't.  ubuntu is meant for end-users who should never have to compile anything.
<Geoffrey2> can any other applications read a file if root has read/write access to it, and nobody else does?
<ph0rensic> ol_dude67, ka2 ^^ thats how to do it
<AlonFW> bluefox: lsof /dev/sda did nothing, no error, nothing
<ka2> ol_dude67: no
<macogw> ol_dude67: no, because most people dont need it
<ka2> ph0rensic: i read it wrong
<macogw> ol_dude67: itd be a waste of space to people like my mom, my brother, my sister, and my roommate
<flowOver> i've found a guide for suse.  maybe it's doable
<ph0rensic> ka2 i did too.. but he said he is getting told he has to install from src?
<benito> sup
<bluefoxx> AlonFW: then theres nothing using that file...try "sudo !!' or "sudo lsof /"
<benito> can any1 help me
<ph0rensic> ka2, is he just wondering why it isn't installed by default?
<juice_> ka2: did it work 4 u?
<ka2> !justask | benito
<ubotu> benito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * bluefoxx sighs deeply...bed at midnight
<ka2> ph0rensic: yes
<macogw> ph0rensic: no he's a slackware user that's pissed off because ubuntu doesnt come with compilers because he refuses to use binaries and wants to compile everything from source even though we have apt
<benito> ok well my gnome desktop isn't working really good
<ka2> benito: in what way?
<ph0rensic> macogw, OIC well he should stick with slax then
<ka2> ph0rensic: or gentoo
<ka2> ph0rensic: or linux from scratch
<juice_> ka2: did the 3d thingy work 4 u?
<macogw> or Core Linux
<Geoffrey2> I noticed slapd.conf is set to read and write access only for the owner, root, and group and others access is set to none....would slapd be able to access that file with those permissions?
<ph0rensic> ka2, speaking of you ever done LFS?
<juice_> i got an abort
<ka2> juice_: havnt tried
<macogw> it's like LFS but with no scripts at all
<ka2> ph0rensic: started
<juice_> and now my ccsm has no decorations
<ka2> ph0rensic: but never finished
<benito> well i start my comp. and after a lil while it give me a error saying that gnome is broke and i have to restart so fix that problem
<ph0rensic> ka2, story of my life hehe.. so core eh.. whats different? they give you a base that works?
<ka2> ph0rensic: never tried core
<macogw> ph0rensic: LFS has some setup scripts included.  Core has nothing.
<benito> can any1 help me!
<macogw> ph0rensic: one of my friends says that's why it's his favorite distro
<ph0rensic> macogw, OIC, I got pissed cause the LFSLIVECD didn't boot
<macogw> benito: youre gonna need to give more info than that
<ka2> benito: what message?
<ka2> macogw: only the sysvinit scripts
<benito> gnome is broke please restart that system to fix that problem!!
<ph0rensic> macogw, and going from the book is agonizing when your not a linux pro
<macogw> ka2: dunno. thats how he explained it to me.  im not brave enough to try it!
<ka2> benito: dont know of any message "gnome is broke"
<icesword> how to kill x
<macogw> icesword: ctrl alt backspace
<benito> yeah!!!
<Ububegin> what is the best IDE for java web development in ubuntu .. Tried "Bea Workshop Studio"..But it keeps crashing..cos it was primariy made for Red Hat
<icesword> no,that will restart it
<rhineheart_m> 32mb of video card is already okay in ubuntu server without GUI right?
<macogw> benito: what's the *exact* quote
<ka2> benito: most messages are in proper english
<icesword> no,that will restart it
<macogw> icesword: oh. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<benito> well is cuz i have my computer in spanish so i dont know how to translate!!
<icesword> k
<ph0rensic> macogw, hah i was gonna say
<icesword> :)
<macogw> benito: #ubuntu-es
<ka2> rhineheart_m: having no video card is ok
<techno_freak> Ububegin, eclipse?
<macogw> benito: there's a spanish help channel
<ka2> techno_freak: what?
<nsna> how long does it take to register with nickserv?
<ph0rensic> nsna, 2 mins
<benito> well it send me here
<ka2> nsna: 2 seconds more like it
<rhineheart_m> ka2: yeah I will agree with that for motherboards with built-in video card
<ph0rensic> ka2, I was assuming he MAY have down syndrome..
<Ububegin> techno_freak: more like for J2EE (like JSF etc).. not J2SE...
<nsna> how do you know that it started to work?
<ka2> rhineheart_m: you only need it for the install :)
<ph0rensic> ka2, wanted to leave him some room for error
<macogw> benito: join #ubuntu-es
<ka2> rhineheart_m:  then use ssh
<rhineheart_m> ka2: I won't agree that!
<ka2> rhineheart_m: why not?
<macogw> benito: no hablamos espanol aqui ;)  ellos hablan espanol
<macogw> oh he's gone ok
<rhineheart_m> ka2: since the PC will not boot up without the video card
<bluefoxx> ok, i have the music applet installed, and i have xmms installed. however, i cannot use music-applet to control xmms, it tells me "no module named xmms.control installed" yet, i have *every* xmms item i found in the repos installed[got too lazy to read every description]. what should i do?
<ph0rensic> rhineheart_m, Yah dont need much at all for command line
<ka2> rhineheart_m: ever heard of headless servers
<sarah> Hello. Is there a clever way to prepend to file with IO redirection without an intermediate file? I tried "(cat bigfile; cat prependfile) > bigfile" but to no avail
<rhineheart_m> ka2: good thing for you your video hardware has built into the motherboard
<Geoffrey2> if nothing else, Ubuntu has definitely improved my patience......
<ka2> rhineheart_m: no i have a geforce 8400
<sarah> Meh, the other way around of course.
<ka2> Geoffrey2: what with?
<ph0rensic> Geoffrey2, hehe if you want a big lesson in patience... try slackware
<ka2> ph0rensic: no linux from scratch or archlinux
<rhineheart_m> ka2: some PCs won't boot up without video card
<ka2> rhineheart_m: scary. mine does
<ph0rensic> ka2, arch is bad? I was under the impression arch was easy .. is that slack based ?
<ka2> rhineheart_m: and my old one
<rhineheart_m> ka2: yeah I agree with that...if you go with ssh...no need for video display
<ka2> ph0rensic: it isnt anything based
<ka2> ph0rensic: its not easy nor bad
<ka2> ph0rensic: it is very fast (like gentoo)
<rhineheart_m> ka2: but your old one has built in video hardware, right?
<puff> Is there a way to use beagle without having the beagle process running in background?
<ka2> rhineheart_m: no
<Geoffrey2> ph0rensic: I'm sure...I just have come to accept that more often than not, nobody really has any answer for how to get a particular application up and running...so i come back over a several day period looking for help
<ka2> puff: i thought that was how it workded
<flowOver> mobos with built in cards are wasting space and resources
<rhineheart_m> ka2: nothing? really?
<ka2> rhineheart_m: yes
<rhineheart_m> ka2: mine will not boot up without the card...
<ka2> rhineheart_m: oh
<flowOver> there's options in the bios to ignore video errors usually
<ka2> rhineheart_m: but for a server anything that works should do
<ka2> Geoffrey2: :(
<ka2> Geoffrey2: what apps?
<ka2> flowOver: agreed
<Geoffrey2> at this point, just openldap
<rhineheart_m> ka2: I just asked this.. since I could not afford to lose 128 MB card...I could have it used in other machines that need it
<ph0rensic> ka2, Arch is offshoot of CRUX ..  I win
<NEUR0M4NCE1> flowOver: The next lot of GFX cards are going to have an option to use the onboard GFX chip like SLI/Crossfire.
<ph0rensic> ka2, http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content-files/44218-linuxdistrotimeline-7.2.png
<Geoffrey2> the configuration files exist, slapd says they don't....and I'm really not sure why
<ka2> ph0rensic: arch was inspired by crux
<flowOver> NEUR0M4NCE1: good luck with that gimmick
<ka2> ph0rensic: according to arch
<ph0rensic> ka2, so you win? I think inspired means it still derived from it...as in ubuntu derived from debian
<rhineheart_m> Is anybody here knows a link which would guide me on how to set-up radius server in ubuntu gutsy
<ka2> ph0rensic: no ubuntu is based on debian and many packages come straight from debian
<ph0rensic> ka2, Perhaps you win.. I've never touched it so i dont know for sure
<Ububegin> what is the best IDE for java web development (JSF) in ubuntu .. Tried "Bea Workshop Studio"..But it keeps crashing..cos it was primariy made for Red Hat
<interceptor> !ru
<Geoffrey2> if anyone would like to look at the slapd.conf file, it's posted here..... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57558/
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<flowOver> Eclipse
<flowOver> Ububegin:
<ka2> Geoffrey2: maybe you should try the forums
<ka2> flowOver: what is Ububegin?
<ka2> flowOver: and what about eclipse
<flowOver> he asked what a good ide for java is
<ka2> flowOver:ph i see :)
<jaypro> can anyone recommend a good wav to mp3 converter
<flowOver> lame
<rhineheart_m> Is there such CA certificate that's free?
<Ububegin> ka2: eclipse is gud but not efficient ... for professional JSF deployment.... Need something like Bea Workshop Studio...
<ere4si> rhineheart_m, found this - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/433182.html
<ph0rensic> jaypro, in win super is a good one
<flowOver> jaypro:  lame is an mp3 encoder
<littlepinkdot> How do I read a hardrives SMART info using a live cd?
<rhineheart_m> ere4si: Thanks for the link..
<ere4si> k
<noodles12> how to install java programs?
<ere4si> rhineheart_m, sorry - it's not a guide tho
<rhineheart_m> ere4si: it's okay. at least I could get an info to where to start my leap
<ere4si> rhineheart_m, good luck :)
<rhineheart_m> ere4si: are you using it?
<icesword> i installed fluxbox ,but there seems no entry for me to enter it,where to configure it
<rhineheart_m> ere4si: freeradius
<ere4si> rhineheart_m, no - using google tho :)
<ere4si> bored rhineheart_m
<ere4si> :)
<rhineheart_m> ere4si: okay.. do you have a web server?
<icesword> i installed fluxbox ,but there seems no entry for me to enter it,where to configure it
<earthling> \join ##linux
<HyperSecret> anyone here who can possibly help me with getting the internet working on ubuntu?
<ere4si> rhineheart_m, nope - have a home file server/torrent box
<rhineheart_m> that's good!
<ere4si> rhineheart_m, don't have the bandwidth for a web box
<rhineheart_m> I see.. okay..
<icesword> i installed fluxbox ,but there seems no entry for me to enter it,where to configure it
<earthling> HyperSecret: wifi?
<macogw> icesword: what?
<zhangmaodi> earthling, Hello
<bullgard4> In what sense is a pcspkr a 'platform device'?
<macogw> icesword: it's all done with plain text config files
<ph0rensic> Im out .. night all
<earthling> zhangmaodi: :)
<rhineheart_m> icesword: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<icesword> macogw, i mean there is no entry when i enter the login screen,there is no fluxbox choice in there
<icesword> k
<zhangmaodi> earthling, I'm using ubuntu5.10,how about you ?
<earthling> HyperSecret: are you talking of wireless or eathernet connection for internet?
<icesword> coz i compiled it myself,thank you all
<macogw> icesword: oh umm.. idk about that. i dont have gdm (the gui login screen) on the computer where i have fluxbox
<bullgard4> HyperSecret: First read the articles in the Ubuntu Wiki about 'Internet access'. Then try it yourself. Then post here what went wrong.
<earthling> zhangmaodi: 7.10. why?
<macogw> icesword: you should be able to just "startx" into it...
<zhangmaodi> Cause I only have 5.10 in my hand
<macogw> zhangmaodi: you need to upgrade
<earthling> zhangmaodi: order 7.10 from ubuntu
<zhangmaodi> macogw, how do you think of 7.10 is it wonderful ?
<macogw> zhangmaodi: im using 8.04 :)
<macogw> zhangmaodi: but im sure its better than 5.10
<macogw> its definitely a LOT nicer than 6.06
<rhineheart_m> M using 7.10 too! It's great
<zhangmaodi> macogw, Oh,I'sure it is
<rhineheart_m> But I'm excited for their next release in april
<richie> my  notification area doesn't display icon anymore
<richie> what should i do?
<richie> help
<richie> for example:update
<richie> no icon now...
<rhineheart_m> Fi you couldn't get the icon.. you could simply update your box manually..
<Geoffrey2> well, so far I haven't found a forum post of someone who simply couldn't get slapd to admit it's own configuration file even existed....
<richie> once i delete the panel for mistake...
<richie> so i diy one
<macogw> richie: did you delete the notification area?
<richie> i have added the notification area
<makaveli> hey guys, got a question about graphic drivers in ubuntu. right now i'm running hardy alpha 5 release, and so i'm waitin for the new envy release to get the latest nvidia drivers. now i'm running the default ones and i'm gettin high temps while i do anything. i assume this is normal and might get fixed when i install the proper drivers?
<fallore> i'm using gFTP and trying to dump a bunch of folders with files inside them. it's giving me an error and i THINK having trouble creating all the directories and placing their subdirectories and files inside them. i remember having this problem before but i don't remember how to solve it. is there a way i can basically dump a bunch of folders and their contents into this ftp?
<richie> but no icons on it now...
<makaveli> cause this never happened before, atleast when i was running xp it didnt get this high
<richie> i can move to the notification area and  r-clike  to use the function
<richie> just no icons now
<richie> for example :update and pidgin
<bullgard4> richie: Start by googling for 'Gnome'and 'notification area' and 'missing'.
<richie> i don't know how to display the icon on notification area...
<bazhang> makaveli: you should join #ubuntu+1 for that and envy is not supported
<flowOver> so is ubuntu halting because i'm running xgl or is it because it just does that?
<makaveli> ok
<rhineheart_m> richie: try this... Right click on any space that is not been used on one of the panels and select "New Panel", a new panel will show either at the top or the bottom.
<rhineheart_m> richie: then go ahead..just follow your instinct. It won't harm you :)
<bullgard4> richie: You can also join ##gnome and ask there to get a more profound answer.
<richie> thank u
<fallore> i'm using gFTP and trying to dump a bunch of folders with files inside them. it's giving me an error and i THINK having trouble creating all the directories and placing their subdirectories and files inside them. i remember having this problem before but i don't remember how to solve it. is there a way i can basically dump a bunch of folders and their contents into this ftp? I'm also getting this error: Could not download /home/austin
<fallore> /xbox/credits from local filesystem
<Geoffrey2> ok, what's the command to change permissions on a file?
<macogw> Geoffrey2: chmod
<macogw> Geoffrey2: CHange MODe
<macogw> Geoffrey2: if you need to know how to remember it too
<jetscreamer> fallore: you just drag&drop
<fallore> jetscreamer: it's giving me that error I pasted at the end
<Geoffrey2> macogw, thanks, I knew it started with ch, just coudn't remember the rest of it
<teamcobra> does anyone know of a quick command-line walkthrough for replacing the shutdown splash (reconstructor did the bootsplash) in the gutsy livecd?
<LoLLo> olà olàààààààààààààààààà
<earthling> Geoffrey2: apropos helps when you remember parts of the command.. for example $apropos permissions would have helped you
<caraca> anybody in here that is good at dcgui and could help?
<LoLLo> me
<LoLLo> no
<caraca> good at amule?
<LoLLo> yep
<LoLLo> uhm sry .. no
<bazhang> LoLLo: you have an actual question?
<noodles12> is there a GUI way to set your wireless card to AP mode?
<noodles12> *ad-hoc
<caraca> is anybody in here good at dc gui?
<Ububegin> how can i do this ***check dependencies on libx11-6***
<makaveli> hey wats works better, vmware or virtualbox? in terms of performance and memory load
<caraca> is anybody using dcgui or amule in here? I could really use some help... :)
<caraca> ok, I guess not. c ya around!
<bazhang> http://www.amule.org/ you could check their site and read the wiki caraca
<fallore> jetscreamer: for future reference, changing clients from gFTP to filezilla allowed me to drag and drop :]
<bazhang> makaveli not sure if Hardy has vmware in it yet--it is still only alpha 5
<jetscreamer> pasv ?
<jetscreamer> i was trying to connect to a linux ftp server with filezilla in windows the other day.. wouldn't work or read anything...
<jetscreamer> wasn't pasv either
<fallore> dunno what pasv is lol
<jetscreamer> passive ftp
<fallore> ah
<fallore> not sure
<jetscreamer> but what that is i dunno.. i just know the word
<jetscreamer> and ms ftp servers seem to like it
<zamarronstein_> hi friends
<LoLLo> bazhang helloooooo !!! no thank you !!!
<LoLLo> now i'm concentrated to do a video with compiz uhuhuh
<tbiscti1> irc.mozilla.org
<LoLLo> uhm ... which program can i use to record the desktop ? ? ? ?
<bazhang> recordmydesktop LoLLo
<hw00djohn> anyone here use Avant-Window-Manager?  I'm trying to get it set up and I'm having some trouble
<ForReal> gtk record my desktop
<LoLLo> baz you're my wikipedia
<LoLLo> thx :D
<bazhang> hw00djohn: what is your specific question
<sd32> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bullgard4> In what sense is a pcspkr a 'platform device'?
<hw00djohn> bazhang, well I've installed it...but when i click System>Preferences>AWM, nothing happens
<bazhang> hw00djohn: and what does the how to you  have been following say
<hw00djohn> it says to sudo apt-get install avant-windows-navigator awn-manager
<hw00djohn> bazhang and after u install it, to system>prefs>awm
<hw00djohn> bazhang..thats all it says...and nothing is happening
<bazhang> hw00djohn: and have you looked on their forums?
<hw00djohn> forums for awn?
<bazhang> http://awn.planetblur.org/ hw00djohn
<hw00djohn> great..thanks
<sarah> c
<bazhang> AWN must be run at least once before you may run awn-manager. hw00djohn
<bronson> Is there any way to diff a PDF file?
<hw00djohn> bazhang how do i run awn without going thru awn-manager?
<bronson> I have two PDFs and would like to see where they differ...   possible in Linux?
<bazhang> from the wiki hw00djohn http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_do_I_start_AWN.3F
<hw00djohn> bazhang thanks again for all the support
<zhangmaodi> Hello I am using ubuntu 5.10 ,how to install gcc system ?
<bazhang> avant-window-navigator & from the terminal hw00djohn
<Rgem> I'm searching for a tool that can change MySQL tables without commands. They use it on www.rubyonrails.org and then the screencast of the blog..
<zhangmaodi> I found that there is gcc 4.0 base installed but I think more packeages should be installed
<bazhang> support = google ;]
<Rgem> I mean a GUI tool
<ForReal> does any one no if there is a way to share files between 2 computers on the same network, my roommates computer is windows and mine is Ubuntu of course,lol, and i wanna send music between the 2 like network sharing, any one have any clue how or what program to use?
<c0mp13371331337> Rgem - phpmyadmin?
<Rgem> well
<Rgem> I'd prefer something else
<bazhang> ForReal: as in samba shares? something like that
<Rgem> Isn't there a program, I already got one that displays the tables
<Rgem> but if I want to change them, I have to do that everytime by command
<ForReal> yea, i think so, could i do it with a windows com ?\
<richie> i know how to display icons on notification area at last...
<bazhang> ForReal: yes
<zhangmaodi> any ideas ?
<richie> all u need to do is just restarting the system
<c0mp13371331337> I'm pretty new to the whole mysql thing, so phpmyadmin takes care of all my needs.  Just a simple GUI for database manipulation.
<bazhang> zhangmaodi: that is no longer supported--you need to get a more recent version of ubuntu
<zhangmaodi> I want to install gcc support and do c programming work ,here is 5.10
<richie> it seems that ubuntu load icons on panel only when it is starting
<ForReal> cool, im gunna go check it out, thanks
<bazhang> ForReal: you can /msg ubotu samba for more info and a link
<nodly> Hey People!
<nodly> Sometimes I see "eth0:avah" in the output of ifconfig.
<nodly> What is that? Any ideas?
<bazhang> nodly some problems connecting? other issues--or just curious
<oyvind> hi, my mouse wheel isnt working, does anyone know how to fix this? couldnt find anything in system - preference  - mouse
<Rgem> already found a good mysql tool, c0mp13371331337, thanks anyway
<nodly> bazhang: it seems when avah comes up, it kills the connections over eth0.
<slenentine> nodly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683629
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693562 here too nodly
<LoneShadow|work> Hi, mkswap /dev/sda2, fails saying device or resource is busy. swapon -a also fails to use this partition
<squid0> bazhang: I think avah refers to a zeroconf type of network service...
<bazhang> uninstalling avahi-autopid does it nodly
<LoneShadow|work> how do I use mkswap on a normal boot ?
<bazhang> thanks squid0! ;]
<squid0> suer, bazhang
<bazhang> ;]
<squid0> bazhang: it's called avahi
<osfameron> is there a way to emulate a scrollwheel?
<osfameron> for example on the x61 tablet which doesn't have a mouse or a touchpad ?
<nodly> bazhang: thanks.
<A[D]minS> i have question related to remote control
<osfameron> (I'd like to use the opacity-fading thing in compiz, which is handy with a scrollwheel)
<A[D]minS> usually i am using vnc to connect to desktop
<A[D]minS> but this is mean the user should login first to be able to connect  through vnc
<A[D]minS> i want to to connect starting from gdm
<jamesrdorn> When running this core2quad under load, I see the load switch from 1 core to another frequently. Is this part of the 2.6 kernel, or built into the processor specs?
<zhangmaodi> nodly,hello
<A[D]minS> which mean even if i did reboot ,, once compute is running, i can connect remotely ..any idea
<sd32> whats a good measurement converter for linux?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491277 there is a thread on that here osfameron
<brauner> Hi
<osfameron> bazhang: shiny, thanks
<brauner> i dont't know ifthis is the right place to ask this
<jamesrdorn> sd32, what kind of mesurement?
<brauner> but i just upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<brauner> and i noticed something really strange :
<brauner> every time i run a graphical program (say gvim or evolution), it crawls (strace shows stat64 calls) _every_ directory accessible from my home before actually starting
<brauner>  therefore, it takes at least 10 sec befor starting some program
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 brauner ;]
<sd32> jamesrdorn: for length, speed.etc
<brauner> ok :)
<bazhang> !info qalculate
<ubotu> qalculate (source: qalculate-gtk): Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - transitional. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-2build1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 72 kB
<osfameron> bazhang: that is certainly interesting - it seems to have info for people with a touchpad though (where you can enable the right-edge as a scrollwheel) - the thinkpad only has a trackpoint :-(
<bazhang> osfameron: keyboard as well ;]
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint osfameron this may help too ;]
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Scrolling specifically here osfameron
<bullgard4> In what sense is a pcspkr a 'platform device'?
<osfameron> bazhang: ah!  thanks
<earthling> i made two entries into the fstab file for mounting 2 vfat drives.. both of the drives mounted on reboot. but one drive had permissions 0770 and the other 0700. i tried changing the permissions for the 0700 drive. its not working. anyone?
<bazhang> osfameron:  no worries ;]
<dondong> hey,guys,does itunes have a version of linux? i mean offical version
<bazhang> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2005-11/6584.html need a kernel patcj for that bullgard4 ;]
<erUSUL> earthling: different umask options on the fstab lines?
<erUSUL> dondong: no
<bazhang> err patch as well
<dondong> erUSUL, that too bad
<earthling> erUSUL: same umask options.
<dusty_> Hey guys does anyone here use an exchange mail account under ubuntu? If so what software do you use? im using evolution and i can't for the life of me get it working?
<gnuskool>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY qwerty
<dondong> dusty_, im now using evolution,works well
<erUSUL> gnuskool: change you password :)
<Z_o-s-o> ahhaha
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618155 dusty_
<dusty_> dondong, excellent mine won't auth with OWA?
<gnuskool> erUSUL: lol
<dusty_> bazhang, I know how to configure it, and that link only discuss's when a mailbox is full.
<dondong> dusty_, iv no idea,sorry
<dusty_> Im having issues authenticiating with the server
<dusty_> dondong, are there any options i need to sret?
<gnuskool> trying the new xchat interface in gutsy
<bazhang> dusty_: you need to specify what the issue is then--just trying to be helpful
<dondong> dusty_, yes,but im not sure,there should be some options
<gnuskool> how you change password?
<gnuskool> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<juice_> idiot question:: how do i set transmission as the defaul torrent prog thro firefox?
<bazhang> does gnome have file associations? ;]
<gnuskool> erUSUL: you know how i change password?
<erUSUL> gnuskool: /msg Nickerv help
<dusty_> dondong, bazhang Well i enter the username in dusty@securecoders.co.uk and the owa url and then hit authenticiate it asks for two passwords i give them, then hit enter and auth fails?
<memento> hello, who know how to control audio-volume with the console
<dusty_> yes the passwords i give are cvorrect.
<sergevn> I installed package called roundcube, made a type with symlinks, apt-get removed the package, the folder /usr/local/roundcube stayed, so i deleted it manually, now when i reinstall the package, that folder isnt reinstalled again. how is this possible? i purged the package when removing.
<sergevn> type = typo
<dondong> dusty_, i dont kown,but try to use gmail,gmail has a instruction
<juice_> anyone know how to set transmission as the default torrent prog through firefox?
<slenentine> memento: alsamixer
<Gpalco> Dear Friends, I found this screenshot! http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Ubuntu-8-04-Alpha-5-Available-Now-2.jpg Isit really what the next Ubuntu release is going to be lloking like ???
<bazhang> Gpalco: this is better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<memento> slenentine: thx
<slenentine> memento: no problem
<juice_> need help with transmission
<bazhang> dusty_: this is exchange 2003 or 2007
<dusty_> bazhang, don't know i dont run the exchange server.
<dusty_> i would imagine its the 2003
<NetEcho> is Ubuntu Beryl an older release or something?
<bazhang> juice_: what about system prefences preferred applications
<bazhang> NetEcho: what ubuntu?
<NetEcho> oh beryl is an app
<juice_> bazhang: nah not in there
<NetEcho> I was watching a demo of Ubuntu VS Vista and I'm liking what I see
<erUSUL> !beryl | NetEcho
<ubotu> NetEcho: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<NetEcho> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<juice_> bazhang: u know when you click on a download and it asks if u want to browse for another prog... i can't seem to find the transmission prog.. where would it be located?
<erUSUL> sergevn: afaics roudcube does not install anything under /usr/local (unlees you are not using the packaged versions)
<erUSUL> juice_: /usr/bin/ most likely
<NetEcho> how how do I install and get Compiz-Fusion running?
<juice_> k
<Z_o-s-o> NetEcho : What version of Ubuntu
<NetEcho> Newest
<erUSUL> NetEcho: compiz is instaled by default on gutsy (7.10). You have to enable your graphic card driver and then enable the desktop effects
<asuseeepc> does anyone know the name of the asus eee pc file manager? ie deleted it
<NetEcho> graphics driver is enabled
<sd32> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<NetEcho> where do I go to enable the effects?
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com NetEcho download the livecd and see
<erUSUL> NetEcho: System>Preferences>Appearance>Desktop Effects
<credible> s/Desktop/Visual/ :)
<bazhang> #eeepc task manager and they have a channel asuseeepc
<rhineheart_m> how to host two sites in ubuntu?
<asuseeepc> ok thx
<juice_> erUSUL: w00t it works w00t w00t
<NetEcho> erUSUL don't have a Visual Effects or Desktop Effects in the menu there
<juice_> erUSUL: ty
<bazhang> install ccsm NetEcho
<NetEcho> k
 * arashOio is away: Away From Keyboard
<NetEcho> bazhang apt-get can't find it
<bazhang> NetEcho: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<juice_> what is the best limewire-like prog?
<juice_> 4 music
<bazhang> !p2p | juice_
<ubotu> juice_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<erUSUL> NetEcho: is the last tab on the dialog and it is there. are you sure you have 7.10?
<juice_> bazhang: where do i get the packages for soulseek?
<erUSUL> juice_: no problem
<erUSUL> !ccsm | NetEcho
<ubotu> NetEcho: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !soulseek > juice_ read the pm from the bot
<ljsmithx> guys, audacity isnt playing any of my files
<ljsmithx> making it really hard to edit them
<sleepster> anyone know of good open source system monitoring tools?
<NetEcho> bazhang do I have to log out then back in after changing the effects?
<erUSUL> !frostwire | juice_
<ubotu> juice_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bazhang> NetEcho: alt f2 compiz --replace
<ljsmithx> ????
<ljsmithx> Audacity isnt playing my audio files
<NetEcho> didn't work
<erUSUL> ljsmithx: check preferences and options and see if it is using alsa
<ljsmithx> ojk
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | NetEcho
<ubotu> NetEcho: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ljsmithx> umm i have lots of ALSA options
<ljsmithx> and for some reason Audacity is a beta? why is that
<NetEcho> erUSUL not doesn't work compiz --replace didn't change the active effects
<bazhang> NetEcho: then check if you have the 3d driver for your card also check appearances and set it to custom/advanced
<NetEcho> I have the driver
<NetEcho> hrm its giving me an error for Xgl
<NetEcho> how do I used the Xorg integrated driver?
<ljsmithx> erUSUL, i have like 10 ALSA options
<bazhang> what card NetEcho
<NetEcho> Radeon X1400
<erUSUL> ljsmithx: is another app using the soundcard??
<NetEcho> the AIGLX or whaterver its called
<ljsmithx> im not sure
<bazhang> NetEcho: aiglx is not very good with ati drivers
<NetEcho> ah
<NetEcho> ok
<bazhang> NetEcho: Idont have ati (nvidia) but some of the really smart folks here do--they should be in early am
<NetEcho> k I'll fiddle until then
<bazhang> just not this early ;]
<NetEcho> bazhang I basicaly wanna see how in depth I can go with ubuntu to pass it off as a 100% Viable alternative to windows to non-gamers
<bazhang> NetEcho: for non gamers (and even gamers, except for dx10) it is already viable ;]
<CWK_KOMERSIL> #MALANG
<NetEcho> bazhang can it run games such as Hl2 without horrible preformance hits?
<NetEcho> cause if it can I'm switching this pc
<jamesrdorn> NetEcho: I can answer that
<bazhang> NetEcho: you check wine appdb for what they can do--pretty amazing list
<jamesrdorn> I run CS:Source & at least the demo for HL2
<bazhang> got to go to work back later
<jamesrdorn> I have to run at a little lower resolution, but it's only about a 20% hit in performance
<NetEcho> see right now I can run HL2 max settings at 300fps
<NetEcho> see I rather see companies release native linux apps
<jamesrdorn> NetEcho: well then it shouldnt be a problem
<jamesrdorn> Yes, IdSoftware is a good example
<ntolo> I just installed apache2 and phpmyadmin but the link i get for phpmyadmin when i try it shows that downloads this :jqeyspur.phtml. Can anyone please help fix this.
<jamesrdorn> Doom3 native works very well
<NetEcho> ntolo close your browser and re-open it
<jamesrdorn> anyways, gn
<NetEcho> jamesrdorn hopefully soon major companies like Valve and EA will follow suit
<NetEcho> I think the introduction of Ubuntu is opening those doors
<jamesrdorn> dont count on Valve
<NetEcho> valve maybe in 20 years lol
<NetEcho> hell it takes them 10 years to release a game
<jamesrdorn> Valve threatend to ban people in their forums for posting a "wish" for a linux port of steam
<jamesrdorn> but the truth is, steam works great w/ wine now
<fdr> hi! I don't know what happened, but now the gnome-panel with the main menu shutdown button, etc, is lying =vertically= on the left side of my screen... how do I put it back in place?
<Temfy> hi
<jamesrdorn> anyways, like I said
 * jamesrdorn goes to zzz land
<Temfy> i need html editor for ubuntu like dreamwear
<Temfy> i need html editor for ubuntu like dreamviewer
<NetEcho> try kdevelop?
<Tharmas> fdr: just click and drag it to your preferred position
<Temfy> no
<Temfy> is it equivalent to dreamviewer ?
<fdr> Tharmas, tried that, but doesn't work... it seems like it is locked in place or something...
<Temfy> inclued all function ?
<tockitj> how to enter unicode character by its number ? :-)
<NetEcho> Temfy its been a while since I've used kdevelop (like 5 years) but it was pretty good back then
<Tharmas> fdr: you could delete it and add another one ...
<Sootti> fdr: alt + f2 gconf-editor <enter> apps -> panel -> toplevels -> top_panel_screen0 -> orientation
<NetEcho> Temfy
<NetEcho> http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.4/features.html
<Temfy> Thx NetEcho
<Tharmas> fdr:  or you can just right-click -> properties --> orientation
<NetEcho> browse the site some
 * NetEcho should add kdevelop
<dgjones> !html | Temfy, I've not used dreamweaver, but there's a few html editors mentioned here you could look at
<ubotu> Temfy, I've not used dreamweaver, but there's a few html editors mentioned here you could look at: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<fdr> Tharmas, Sootti: fixed, thank you!
<NetEcho> Temfy also check the programing section of Add/remove
<NetEcho> if it wasn't so late I actually have a friend who works for w3c and he'd know
<NetEcho> ouu gphpedit
<Theri0n_666> where i can get gnome clock-applet sources?
<Temfy> thank u very much NetEcho
<Squawk> Theri0n_666: gnome.org certainly
<NetEcho> Temfy also take a look at Screem HTML/XML Editor
<NetEcho> Temfy screem looks closer to Dreamweaver
<Theri0n_666> Squawk: You know the package name? or where i can find libclock-applet* sources?
<Squawk> Theri0n_666, not a clue im afraid no. I appreciate gnome sources are gonna be huge too
<Squawk> Theri0n_666, as a long shot though, have a look at gentoo rsycn servers, since they contain source code for every package. Might give you a handy hint
<Theri0n_666> Squawk: sure, but it's different i think..
<Squawk> Theri0n_666, it will certainly be different, but it should let you know where to look
<Theri0n_666> Squawk: i want to modify clock-applet in ubuntu, but i don't know the name of package that contain it's sources
<flowOver> where can i find the php executables so i can point eclipse to them?
<Temfy> ok thanks a lot
<Temfy> very helpfull here
<Temfy> i m realy happy
<bullgard4> How can I put to good use the pcspkr driver? Typing 'beep' in a Gnome terminal does not produce any output.
<Enos> Anyone ever install ubuntu from an SD card?
<soundray> Temfy: are you being sarcastic? I can't tell because I've just joined
<ntolo> NetEcho:I restarted my browser but still it  downloads the rbnnmckb.phtml.
<juice_> is it possible to install ventrillo?
<soundray> Theri0n_666: you need the source package of gnome-panel
<soundray> !anyone | Enos
<ubotu> Enos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NetEcho> ntolo add the .phtml filetype to the apache2 conf
<Enos> soundray, ubotu Gotcha.
<Enos> I have an SD card, How do I install ubuntu from that card?
<erUSUL> !install | Enos
<ubotu> Enos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Enos> erUSUL, thanks
<soundray> Enos: the install page should help ^^  -- if you have a USB reader
<leylox> hello, anybody about to help a complete newbie try to set up her wireless? >.<
<soundray> !wifi | leylox, read this, then ask specific questions
<ubotu> leylox, read this, then ask specific questions: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bullgard4> How can I put to good use the pcspkr driver? Typing 'beep' in a Gnome terminal does not produce any output.
<Theri0n_666> soundtray: Thanks, but after compilation there only a file named clock-applet in *source*/applets/clock/.libs and not libclock-applet.so,la,etc..
<Enos> soundray, hmm, well its actually part of the laptop I have. Honestly, don't know if the card is connected to the mb via a usb cable, internally.
<juice_> ventrillo anyone???
<NetEcho> juice_ what about it?
<ApOgEE-> hi all...
<flowOver> can anyone let me know where the php executables are?
<NetEcho> Client or Server btw?
<juice_> netecho: i want to install it.. is it possible?
<leylox> i have been reading that.. but i must be doing something really stupid cause i can't find 'wpasupplican.conf' in etc
<juice_> client
<soundray> Theri0n_666: what modification do you want to make, anyway?
<leylox> supplicant*
<soundray> Enos: try to find out with lsusb and lspci
<NetEcho> juice_ it would seem the Linux client is in development
<NetEcho> you'll have to use Wine to run the .exe
<juice_> NetEcho: O.. ty
<ApOgEE-> i'm trying to start programming in ubuntu... any suggestion for IDE? I've tried anjuta but crash, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<NetEcho> juice_ no problem
<NetEcho> ApOgEE- IDE?
<Enos> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nabcore> Anyone use the acx driver?
<mav> hi all..
<NetEcho> as in IDE connectors for hardware?
<Enos> soundray, believe me, I would love that functions, but unfortunately, i'm on winblows. i tried looking under hardware, but no luck.
<soundray> leylox: the file is in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf -- but you shouldn't need to modify it directly if you use NetworkManager
<NetEcho> ApOgEE- what language?
<Theri0n_666> soundray: some modify in clock.c to make similar osx clock
<juice_> to get steam is it just 'apt-get install steam'?
<juice_> er
<ApOgEE-> NetEcho, no... IDE=Integrated Development Environment
<Theri0n_666> soundray: ps. my english sucks :(
<soundray> Enos: oh, and you can't boot a live CD presumably...
<juice_> sudo..
<NetEcho> juice_ steam is a windows app
<NetEcho> juice_ you'll have to download the .exe and run it in wine
<juice_> NetEcho: ic
<NetEcho> ApOgEE- what language do you wanna program with?
<ApOgEE-> NetEcho, any language, I'm trying to learn programming C++ in ubuntu
<soundray> Theri0n_666: your English is just fine. Have you looked at the options for the clock applet that gconf-editor reveals?
<Enos> soundray, correct! i have a weird cd-rom that connect via usb, and in the middle of the live cd it just stops responding
<NetEcho> ApOgEE- try KDevelop
<soundray> Enos: have you got a desktop computer handy?
<ApOgEE-> netecho, KDevelop?... OK... thanks
<juice_> NetEcho: so what did i just install when i typed sudo apt-get install steam?
<Enos> soundray, yes
<NetEcho> juice_ something other than valve's steam client I would assume
<s2a> is there an alternative to devede, i tried both in feisty and gutsy and wasted 8 dvd's! bcuz all have no sound i even tried on gutsy to fix that no sound problem!!!
<Theri0n_666> soundray: sure, but don't there anything that like me...
<juice_> lol
<NetEcho> type steam in console and find out? lol
<Squawk> Theri0n_666, you might have to download the sources for Gnome Panel, not sure you can get just the clock applet
<juice_> trying wine now
<soundray> Enos: one way to get it installed would be to move the laptop disk to the desktop PC temporarily
<s2a> does any no of linux OR WINDOWS alternatives to devede?
<s2a> any1*
<soundray> Enos: there are also experimental install methods based on Windows -- look out for wubi
<Squawk> Theri0n_666, try #gnome?
<Enos> soundray, wubi sounds interesting
<juice_> NetEcho: command not found hehe
<Theri0n_666> Squawk: i've also applied a patch, "gnome-panel_2.18.1-0ubuntu3.diff" but nothing to do :(
<soundray> Enos: anyway, the install link should tell you about some more options that you have.
<NetEcho> juice_ lol
<Enos> soundray, no worries. I'll give the SD card a chance. I think I have pretty good idea on what to do. If I accomplish this, I'll report back.
<Enos> soundray, have a good one. peace.
<NetEcho> juice_ try sudo apt-get remove --purge steam
<soundray> Enos: also, don't forget about tuxmobil.org -- you might find installation reports for your laptop model there and see how others have dealt with the problem. If all else fails, you can always use virtualization...
<NetEcho> see if it gives you anything
<leylox> can't see wpasupplicant.conf in system.d either... and i already tried just using NetworkManager, but it doesnt work... so i was following the instructions from WiFi docs but failed :(
<s2a> is tovid a devede alternative?
<juice_> NetEcho: worked thanks
<NetEcho> juice_ no prob
<jesse> what can i use to add stuff to my ipod nano?
<soundray> leylox: make sure  wpasupplicant is installed: 'sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant' (it should be by default)
<leylox> yup, did that
<ArthurArchnix> I'm trying to find all files named *.dic on my system, I'm looking for the dictionaries. But locate *.dic returns an error "locatedb no such file", and find *.dic / returns... everything . :(
<soundray> !ipod | jesse
<ubotu> jesse: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<juice_> anyone know where to find the steam .exe?
<soundray> leylox: and you have no /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<leylox> not that i can see :S
<jesse> rockbox doesnt support the 3rd gen nano *cries*
<puppetmaster> any body Is there a solution to firefox it's exhausting my memory?!!
<juice_> rockbox doesnt support my rca lyra either
<juice_> :(
<ArthurArchnix> nevemind... sudo updatedb fixed it.
<soundray> leylox: do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install wpasupplicant' and check for the file again
<nabcore> Anyone use the acx wireless driver under ubuntu?
<mehrab> hi everyone
<NetEcho> !anyone |nabcore
<ubotu> nabcore: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sarah> hi! i looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/, and one of the LSPCI lines is 01:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corperation BCM43XG; do you think this is my WMP300N linksys card?
<mehrab> how can make an ext3 partition writeable?
<juice_> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<juice_> !steam.exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about steam.exe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> sarah: yes, probably
<NetEcho> juice_ steam exe can be found at that link
<puppetmaster> sorry
<puppetmaster> Is there a solution to firefox it's exhausting my memory?!!
<squid0> leylox, what's your problem with wpa_supplicant?
<NetEcho> !wine |juice_
<ubotu> juice_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<juice_> word?
<soundray> puppetmaster: how much memory do you have?
<puppetmaster> I have 512 mb of ram
<nabcore> NetEcho; I'm looking for a solution to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/147134
<leylox> it says "reinstallation of wpasupplicant is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<puppetmaster> there is an application in windows called firefox ultimate optimizer it solved my problem
<soundray> puppetmaster: and does firefox gradually fill it up, or does it fail straight away?
<NetEcho> nabcore sorry wireless isn't my area hopefully someone else can help you with that
<puppetmaster> firefox gradually fill it up
<mehrab> is there anyway to make an ext3 partition writeable?
<nabcore> NetEcho; that's ok, thanks anyway
<squid0> leylox, as I remember, I had to make my own /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<soundray> leylox: do you get errors when you do a 'sudo apt-get update'?
<juice_> NetEcho: i found the .msi but not the .exe
<squid0> it's pretty basic
<NetEcho> juice_ .msi will run under wine too
<soundray> squid0: don't confuse please
<juice_> sweet
<NetEcho> or atleast should
<squid0> soundray: no, I'm trying to help. what's the status atm?
<soundray> leylox: you don't have to make your own wpa_supplicant.conf -- it wouldn't be found anyway if you just put it in /etc
<NetEcho> !AppDB |juice_
<ubotu> juice_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<puppetmaster> <soundray> I wonder is there a solution like the program in windows
<squid0> soundray: well, I had to. that sounds just like my experiences with wpa_supplicant
<soundray> puppetmaster: I don't know of an optimizer. It shouldn't be needed, anyway. I suspect you have some firefox add-on that leaks memory
<leylox> ok, and no it doesn't give me an error as far as i can see (then again I could be looking at one and unless it shouts 'error' at me i wouldn't know.
<dfmr> How to create a NTFS partition without having windows installed? Is there any tool like mkfs.ext2?
<ionstorm> if I accidently remove some ubuntu packages from the main release and dont remember what they are how do I apt-get restore?
<archman> why isn't any wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/ ? I'm using Gutsy. Is it processed over net_applett?
<ionstorm> How do I set ubuntu packages to default
<NetEcho> juice_ rofl I just searched the appdb for a game a play completely forgetting it's also ported to Linux lol
<flowOver> soundray: its called mozilla ;)
<soundray> archman: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf
<puppetmaster> soundray> give me it's name and i will search 4 it
<mehrab> dfmr: gparted can do this
<archman> soundray: thanks !!!
<flowOver> the addon that leaks
<puppetmaster> i did some search in google but no good my friend
<dfmr> mehrab: thanks!
<juice_> NetEcho: niiice
<NetEcho> brain fart lol
<tech0007> 8-)
<NetEcho> juice_ yea check the screenshots for the apps you wanna try they show either working or non-working screens
<sleepster> anyone know of good open source system monitoring tools?
<NetEcho> like bf2 is buggy
<squid0> I don't have any wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<squid0> also using gutsy
<NetEcho> sleepster try lm-sensors
<juice_> NetEcho: what wuz tha link?
<soundray> puppetmaster: exit firefox, open a terminal and run 'firefox -safe-mode'. Use that for a while and see if it solves the problem. If it does, you have a rogue add-on.
<NetEcho> !AppDB |juice_
<ubotu> juice_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<juice_> ty
<NetEcho> sleepster you're looking for temperature monitoring right?
<sleepster> NetEcho thanks.. but I was hoping to find something more industrial.. this is going to be for a big server machine
<archman> soundray: there isn't any wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/dbus-1/system.d
<soundray> leylox: please try the reinstall command again
<archman> should i create it?
<NetEcho> sleepster what kind of monitoring?
<puppetmaster> thnx i will try and get back to u
<sleepster> NetEcho not quite.. I was hoping to find something that monitored disk usage, network usage, # of threads running, memory usage etc.
<sleepster> and log it
<NetEcho> sleepster something along the lines of this? http://www.blacklightfury.com/sysinfo/
<sleepster> also, something that checked disk usage and when disk ran low, to e-mail me
<soundray> archman: that's really weird -- leylox has the same issue. This file should normally be installed with the wpasupplicant package in gutsy.
<juice_> NetEcho: w00t they have EVE
<NetEcho> juice_ heh yea
<sleepster> NetEcho yup
<soundray> archman, leylox: I have that file on a bog-standard gutsy installation that doesn't even use wireless.
<NetEcho> sleepster those kinds of features aside from what you see on that website you'll need to program yourself or use multiple tools
<sleepster> NetEcho what is that?
<NetEcho> sleepster PhpSysInfo.sf.net
<Piet44> im using tomcat 5.5.26 java6 jdk and ubuntu 6.06.2 and managed to let java work via tomcat: localhost:8180/java. How do i configure/what do i have to do to see them via apache
<archman> soundray: wpasupplicant-0.6.0 installed (synaptics)
<sleepster> Piet44 what are you asking? What config files must you edit?
<cambazz> hello how do I make a twinview desktop
<soundray> !dualhead | cambazz
<ubotu> cambazz: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mehrab> is it possible to resize ubuntu partition with gparted live CD?
<leylox> trying the reinstall just gives me the same error as before..
<sleepster> Piet44 all the apache stuff should be in /etc/apache if my memory serves me well
<cambazz> ubotu: well I know how to make it with nvidia card
<cambazz> but how do I make it in ubuntu\
<NetEcho> juice_ I kinda quit eve.. waiting on them to overhaul the game again and introduce some neat new features... plus I'm broker than broke
<soundray> leylox: let's change tack and find out why NetworkManager doesn't work. What kind of wireless  card do you have?
<archman> soundray: i've read somewhere that wpa_supplicant is processed via built-in network manager. is it possible?
<juice_> NetEcho: yeah EVE takes too long to get up there and the ships could use an overhaul
<s2a> using cinelerra, avidemux or KDEnlive...how do I combine lots of video files and make them 1 AND ALSO make it play instantly after the previous one without delay?
<s2a> or any othe rprogram which i can apt-get
<NetEcho> juice_ I can re-activate my account with my iteron mark 5 and a few kickass mining barges
<soundray> archman: that's what normally should happen. When you try to connect  to a wpa-encrypted network, NetworkManager should ask you for the credentials and create wpa_supplicant.conf automatically based on your input (leylox)
<cambazz> well I have an intel card on a laptop. now how do I make it dual headed_
<archman> soundtrack: ok, i'll try that...
<juice_> NetEcho: im an EVE n00b, i just redo on 14 day trials ROFL
<archman> lol soundray, not soundtrack lol
<NetEcho> juice_ lol
<soundray> s2a: I think kino might help
<NetEcho> those ships took me like 2 years to get
<s2a> soundray, ya i have kinop as well
<leylox> broadcom, bcm4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g ?
<s2a> soundray, so how do i do it?
<NetEcho> I started playing Eve back when it was hosted in their house on a T1 line
<juice_> NetEcho: yea seriouslt LONG game
<soundray> leylox: dang, difficult card...
<leylox> :(
<NetEcho> juice_ one of my more fav games is Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri
<archman> soundray: it asks for passphrase on 128-bit wep encrypted; will wpa_supplicant.conf be created once i enter cred?
<juice_> mmorpg?
<soundray> leylox: you could live without wifi for now and hope that hardy fixes it (release end of April)...
<s2a> i got 14 video files to merge and kino only lets me put 1!
<s2a> soundray, i got 14 video files to merge and kino only lets me put 1!
<soundray> archman: it should be
<NetEcho> juice_: Turn based strategy based on the Civ 2 engine released in 1999
<juice_> weird
<flowOver> i like games where you make a single investment, and can continue to play said game
<NetEcho> juice_: anyway bud I gotta head out
<flowOver> like hookers
<Piet44> sleepster : no jsps should be handled by tomcat and give back to apache
<NetEcho> take care
<LordOfThePigs> Hello! How can I backup a full RAW partition?
<juice_> NetEcho: peace man
<soundray> s2a: you could try concatenating the files. The result won't be a legitimate video file, but maybe kino or cinelerra can deal with it and save a proper one.
<Piet44> sleepster: jsp is working with tomcat but not with apache
<icesword> LordOfThePigs, what,raw,can you read it
<LordOfThePigs> icesword, it's encrypted with truecrypt
<LordOfThePigs> And I obviously want the backup to be encrypted too
<s2a> soundray, ya but im rely stupid in video editing so is there a program that YOU are familiar with so that u can tell me exactly wat to do click by click ?
<LordOfThePigs> icesword, So, Is there a way to dump a full partition to a file, in a way that allows the data to be restored to the partition later
<icesword> LordOfThePigs, what about ghost
<LordOfThePigs> I don't care about incremental backup for that particular partition, it's pretty small anyway
<soundray> s2a: no, I don't do much video editing
<LordOfThePigs> icesword, is this available for free?
<dgjones> !backup | LordOfThePigs
<ubotu> LordOfThePigs: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<icesword> no
<soundray> leylox: I think you may have to try with ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<LordOfThePigs> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<LordOfThePigs> dgjones, I already use sbackup for the rest of my system, but I want to backup an unmountable partition
<s2a> soundray, wat does concatenating mean anyway?
<soundray> s2a: I suggest you just have a go: 'cat file1.avi file2.avi file3.avi >file-all.avi', then load file-all.avi in kino and save to a new file.
<soundray> s2a: man cat
<s2a> soundray, u rely lost me with both those lines
<soundray> s2a: cat is a program that concatenates files (combines them into a new file, end to end)
<archman> leylox: my bcm4311 works way better than with native drivers
<s2a> sudo apt-get install cat?
<LordOfThePigs> hmm... seems dd can do it. Thanks for the link dgjones
<s2a> soundray, sudo apt-get install cat?
<dgjones> LordOfThePigs, right, was just about to suggest dd
<soundray> s2a: no, cat is an essential utility -- you have it already
<juice_> anyone have a reccomendation for a sound program that i can use to extract sound from video/audio and cut it up and save as different formats?
<s2a> soundray, is this terminal or gui?
<juice_> production quality prferably
<soundray> s2a: terminal.
<s2a> soundray, :( ok so i have to type each file??
<soundray> s2a: can you join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<LordOfThePigs> dgjones, Will dd also be able to restore it?
<s2a> soundray, k
<LordOfThePigs> by just inverting the if and of parameters?
<jhend60> I need desperate help. i have intel 82810 graphics driver. Please see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
<dgjones> LordOfThePigs, i don't know enough about dd to say whether it'll work, I would assume there is a way of doing it, but you'll need to ask somebody else, or see if you can read up on it in the man pages etc
<juice_> anyone have a reccomendation for a sound program that i can use to extract sound from video/audio and cut it up and save as different formats?
<aris> iu87kuh
<aris> arira
<jhend60> Please help me urgent
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
<LordOfThePigs> dgjones, the docs seem to say the the file created by dd can even be mounted in loopback, so I guess it should be fine
 * jhend60 screams HELP PLEASE EVERYONE
<leylox> WiFidocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 is not new person friendly >.< what does 'added Universe to your repositories' mean? :$
<soundray> !universe | leylox
<ubotu> leylox: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pOgz> can some1 pls help me make my webcam work? i'm using Acer Aspire and i think ny webcam is suyin...
<TerrorBite> FIREFOX CRASHES COMPIZ
<TerrorBite> Anyone want details?
<pOgz> can some1 pls help me make my webcam work? i'm using Acer Aspire and i think ny webcam is suyin...
<can> hello. I completely screwed my xconfig and I dont have the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file anymore
<can> what do I do now?
<ivanoats> wtf. I edited xorg.conf to add a synaptics section and now when i boot it only gives 800x600 resolution max?  how is that related to each other and how can I fix?
<TerrorBite> It seems to happen the most when selecting or drag/dropping text.
<TerrorBite> It only appears to occur under compiz while FF is running.
<TerrorBite> It doesn't happen under Metacity.
<yao_ziyuan> recommend some linux video games, please
<can> is not there an xf86config or something limilar
<squid0> jhend60: look at the intel i810 driver.
<TerrorBite> When it crashes, the image on the screen freezes and only the mouse moves. Pressing combinations such as Ctrl-Alt-Backspace r Ctrl-Alt-F1 have no effect.
<TerrorBite> *or
<can> TerrorBite: yah I hae a similar problem
<squid0> squid0: not sure if it will help you, but it probably covers your card
<TerrorBite> Does anyone have any further info? Is this caused by a compiz plugin that can be disabled?
<squid0> oops. jhend60: see my last message above
<pOgz> pls help me with my webcam, how do i enable it? i'm using Gutsy on Acer Aspire 4715Z..
<cambazz> hello
<flowOver> TerrorBite: it's because compiz is just buggy.  not anything to do with firefox.  it's been halting my system too
<TerrorBite> I've noticed Firefox flickering black when running under Compiz
<dgjones> jhend60, I don't know about the intel graphics, but when you use the live cd & download the driver for it, when you switch off, it's lost because you're only running in memory and don't have anywhere to save the upgrades etc to, you'd need to install before any changes you made became permanent
<cambazz> how do I reconfigure X
<flowOver> TerrorBite: it sounds like you have more speculation than details
<TerrorBite> flowOver, probably I guess
<jimcooncat> pOgz: what software are you trying with it?
<icesword> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<archman> is wpa_supplicant.conf in some way connected to /var/run/wpa_supplicant1 ?
<soundray> !fixres | cambazz, ivanoats
<squid0> cambazz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> cambazz, ivanoats: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pOgz> jimcooncat: i already installed camorama and easycam.. but they dont work
 * Loe_Vee GAnTI FSsssss 
<jhend60> i know that it will remove when i reboot, thats my problem!
<pOgz> jimcooncat: is there anything else i can do?
<Sudak> hola amigos tengo en un amd64 tres particiones / de 10gb /swap de 512mb y /home de 140gb a la particion de /home quiero sacarle 10 ¿la redimenciono o creo una nueva a partir de esta y por ultimo creo que no tengo grub o lilo instalado y no se si esta instalado en el mbr el sistema de arranque, instalo grub o al mbr cuando este instalando gentoo?
<pOgz> jimcooncat: i also tried ekiga.. but to no avail..
<jhend60> I cant install, as it wont save permenant (driver needs to reboot to install properly) so i cant run X and install
<jimcooncat> pOgz: have you tried to work through the steps here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<LeGreffi3R> Sudak> speak english.
<menisk> We speaka da englrish
<TerrorBite> Sudak, gentoo? This is #ubuntu. Also, speak English
<pOgz> jimcooncat: ok buddy.. i'll try it
<jhend60> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196065
<jhend60> plz help
<cambazz> well dpkg-reconfigure xorg did not work
<cambazz> it did not reconfigure X
<archman> anyone have problem with wpa_supplicant.conf in gutsy?
<squid0> cambazz: look at my comment to you above
<Sudak> sorry i,m ubuntu user too in fact is my only distro on mi hd , sorry for my english
<dgjones> jhend60, instead of rebooting, you could try just restarting gnome - press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, that should restart it with the new settings for the driver, without a hard reboot
<TerrorBite> flowOver, I'm guessig that likely it'll be fixed in the next update?
<cambazz> squid0: there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jhend60> well it still doesnt work (i have tried that)
<squid0> cambazz: so does the dpkg-reconfigure give you an error message, or what?
<jimcooncat> pOgz: many webcams use this driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<cambazz> it wont give me error, nor  will it sstart x
<dgjones> jhend60, do you mean restarting gnome doesn't work with the new driver, or that the keyboard shortcut doesn't work?
<cambazz> when I type startx, i get fatal error no screens found
<jhend60> restarting gnome doesnt have any effect
<jhend60> it still doesnt work
<squid0> cambazz: it's not supposed to start x. it takes you through a step-by-step reconfiguration of X. sort of like a wizard
<jhend60> btw i use kubuntu more
<Piet44> im using tomcat 5.5.26 java6 jdk and ubuntu 6.06.2 and managed to let java work via tomcat: localhost:8180/java. How do i configure/what do i have to do to see them via apache
<jhend60> i am also on there channel as well
<cambazz> squid0: well it wont do that. no errors no nothing
<cambazz> xorg or xorg-server
<dgjones> jhend60, right, without knowing the intel graphics, the only suggestion I can give would be to download the alternate install cd which uses a text based intaller and works with more hardware, other than that, you'll need to keep asking in the channel, sorry i can't suggest anything else
<squid0> cambazz: weird. I suppose I've never tried it with no xorg.conf.
<Sudak> i got 3 partitions / (ubuntu) /swap and /home, if i want to install gentoo on my partition /home should i resize or create 1 from /home?
<flowOver> TerrorBite: I think its more of a driver issue.  Email Nvidia to show support
<TerrorBite> flowOver, I have an intel card
<TerrorBite> flowOver, this is an Asus EeePC
<leylox> ok, it seems to think it's enabled now :) gonna go give it a try - if it doesn't work i guess i'll be back some other time >.< thanks for all your help and suggestions :) bye
<Arelis> Can somebody help me get Compiz Fusion to work on Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon 9600 video card and the propietary ATI drivers, the version which is in the Ubuntu repositories?
 * squid0 is away: Gone away for now.
<credible> squid0: please turn that off
<menisk> Arelis : use the latest the work much better. I'll grab a link to a great guide for getting the drivers working.
<pOgz> jimcooncat: are u still there? it wont work
<Arelis> menisk: alright :)
<pOgz> can some1 pls help me make my webcam work? i'm using Acer Aspire and i think ny webcam is suyin...
<rhineheart_m> >	how to change user in ssh? example logged as root you will login as another user
<squid0> credible: ok. sorry
<menisk> Arelis : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<menisk> That should do it.
<l815> anyone know a fix for the headphone/speakers both playing problem on vaio laptops?
<l815> i've tried everything T-T
<danand> rhineheart_m ssh 192.168.0.1 -o user=username
<fraw> does anyone here use "no-ip"?  I installed it, but I don't see a process with ps -ax... and I don't know how to find any logs or documentation.  Even the man page is uninformative.
<Arelis> menisk: what about this one?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<menisk> fraw : I do.
<speedcore> is there any default keyboard shortcut for jumpoing between desktops in gutsy?
<fraw> menisk: where do you find the log files?  can you force an update just to make sure it's working ok?
<menisk> fraw : I just ran the config and left it
<menisk> fraw : just get a budy to ping the domain your using on it.
<menisk> buddy*
<fraw> menisk: if you type "sudo no-ip" does it give you a missing config file error?
<danand> speedcore - cntrl-alt-left_arrow/right_arrow.
<speedcore> thanx
<menisk> fraw : sudo no-ip -C
<menisk> fraw : You need to config it to make it work. ;)
<fraw> menisk: yea, I ran that, but that config file still doesn't exist
<fraw> menisk: if I try to gedit it there's nothing there
<menisk> :-/
<menisk> fraw : Reconfig it again just incase
<pOgz> can some1 pls help me make my webcam work? i'm using Acer Aspire and i think ny webcam is suyin...
<fraw> menisk: do you have a /etc/no-ip.conf
<danand> speedcore - if you have compiz-fusion and effects enabled see http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<archman> soundray: should i try to remove wpa_supplicant 0.6.0 and try with latest stable release 0.5.10 ?
<menisk> fraw : Lemme SSH across and check.
<Arelis> menisk: what about this guide?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<l815> anyone know how to mute speakers when headphones are plugged in?
<hubris-> Does anyone know the command to delete recursively in Unix?
<menisk> Arelis, that guide should be fine
<menisk> hubris-, rm -rf you need to run as root
<rhineheart_m> danand: I tried it but it says bash error
<danand> hubris - man rm
<menisk> hubris-, you probably don't need force do rm -r will do.
<cambazz> thanks guys I fixed my X
<menisk> hubris-, just dont "sudo rm -rf /"
<cambazz> now I need to make it dual headed
<dfmr> Why my gparted cannot format to ntfs?
<cambazz> I have done this thousands of times but I dont know how to do it using ubuntu - and an intel video card
<archman> is there any network wizard that uses wpa_supplicant.conf file so i can enter my eduroam account?
<danand> rhineheart_m - what did you type exactly?
<menisk> fraw : yeap I have it
<rhineheart_m> -o user=username
<menisk> fraw : Just try reconifging and see if that helps.
<menisk> reconfiging*
<juice_> what is the matrix?
<Arelis> menisk: must I first uninstall the old one?
<fraw> menisk: ok, thanks
<soundray> archman: no
<menisk> Arelis, use this guide because I know it can go over the old one. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Arelis> menisk: uses the same mechanics.
<danand> rhineheart_m - that should be "ssh -o user=username" replace username with the name of the user you want. also don't include the quotes
<incorrect> i need to process a log file that has a lot of dns lookups to do, i tried to use dnsmasq but that didn't seem able to cope very well
<archman> soundray: wireless applet ? it uses wpa_supplicant.conf...
<soundray> archman: what's the question?
<menisk> Arelis, Then either shoud be fine.
<ivanoats> I read the fixvideoresolutionhowto article, tried some of the steps. I had backed up my xorg.conf file and restored it - i don't understand why, FFS, restoring the xorg.conf doesn't resotre my previous settings. I'm still stuck at 800x600
<fraw> menisk: hmm, odd... still no config file...  when I run the config... I don't get any confirmation, just an odd "Content-Type: text/html" message with nothing else
<menisk> fraw, uninstall no-ip and reinstall it. Sometimes the windows method works. :P
<archman> soundray: is maybe program wireless applet capable of using created wpa_supplicant.conf?
<aimaz> I have a problem with display-config-gtk. Each time I start X my resolution is wrong because the refresh rate changes the wrong figure I change it back to the correct value in display-config-gtk and it works fine but the same thing happens next time I start up. If I try to use a second monitor for dual-head the option for the correct refresh rate is no longer present and so I can't correct it but the second screen works fine.
<soundray> archman: if you mean the nm-applet that comes standard with Ubuntu, then yes, that works with wpasupplicatn
<soundray> *wpasupplicant
<juice_> anyone else out there feel the sway of the force?
<archman> soundray: so how do i make it use conf file i created?
<soundray> archman: it should use it if you put it in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<soundray> archman: you may have to restart network manager (best to just reboot)
<AdvoWork> Hi there, whats the quickest way to do a mass find/replace on 10,000 lines in a file?
<soundray> AdvoWork: sed
<FergoFrog> gedit and hit Ctrl-H i think
<menisk> AdvoWork, gedit has a find and replace function.
<random1nt> does anyone know about syntaxhighlightning on vi?
<AdvoWork> the thing is, i just tried doing a find/replace using winscp's editor which is like a better notepad, and that bummed out after a while :S
<soundray> AdvoWork: use sed
<FergoFrog> Use gedit it's way better than notepad
<archman> how can i start nm-applet in terminal in order to see exactly what he does?
<random1nt> yes
<flowOver> i've got to say ubuntu really has come leaps and bounds for home desktop use
<random1nt> but vi is more nerdy
<FergoFrog> Yea
<archman> soundray: how can i start nm-applet in terminal in order to see exactly what he does?
<archman> soundray: to see every command nm-applet proceses?
<random1nt> i allways hear that if you can vi that you are even more fasten then anything else
<AdvoWork> random1nt ill use either, can use vi aslong as its quick, as ive got 8 files to edit, each with approx 10,000 lines in
<FergoFrog> archman: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<FergoFrog> In terminal
<soundray> archman: I don't think that's possible. Do a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see what's happening
<random1nt> i don't have that much lines yet
<soundray> archman: you can start it from terminal like FergoFrog says (after you killed any existing instances), but  it won't log to the terminal
<FergoFrog> Okk
<random1nt> but does anyone know about syntaxhighlightning, especialy for java
<archman> i tried that already, tnx anyway
<AdvoWork> is gedit installed as default on unbuntu or do I have to get it?
<random1nt> default on gnome
<FergoFrog> random1nt: what program you using, gedit has most modern languages built in
<soundray> AdvoWork: it's standard, but why don't you use sed?
<menisk> soundray, not everyone knows sed. ;)
<FergoFrog> AdvoWork: it's installed in a standard install
<AdvoWork> yeah i'd never heard of sed to be honest lol, how do i use gedit then, cant find it?
<IndyGunFreak> AdvoWork: easiest way to see something like that, is open a terminal and type gedit
<menisk> AdvoWork, It's probably called text editor
<soundray> AdvoWork: Applications-Accessories-Text Editor
<pOgz> can some1 pls help me make my webcam work? i'm using Acer Aspire and i think ny webcam is suyin...
<IndyGunFreak> AdvoWork: if you open a terminal and type gedit and its not installed, it will tell you how to install it.
<FergoFrog> AdvoWork: just gedit /path/to/file
<soundray> AdvoWork: what do you want to replace with what?
<random1nt> alt+f2 gedit
<Arelis> menisk: it worked! now i can game and have compiz, and it's not even slow (compiz isn't slow. nexuiz is..) thanks! :)
<random1nt> ;)
<AdvoWork> soundray firstly need to replace INSERT INTO table to INSERT INTO adifftable then some other stuff
<menisk> Arelis, compiz will run on most things fairly well. :)
<kaliber> #join Django
<Arelis> menisk: why were people complaining that this was slow?
<Arelis> menisk: it's faster than 'radeon'
<AdvoWork> im doing gedit /path/to/file and its saying cannot open display(null)
<hubris-> one more question I have a script file called cleanup.sh  How do I execute it?
<random1nt> sh cleanup.sh
<soundray> AdvoWork: if the filename is foo, do "sed -i 's/INSERT INTO table/INSERT INTO adifftable/g' foo"
<FergoFrog> AdvoWork: try sudo apt-get remove gedit then sudo apt-get install gedit
<random1nt> or ./cleanup.sh
<menisk> FGLRX used to be dogey, it's still not great but it's always been faster than the radeon drivers. The only issue I have is the inablility to play videos in compiz, you'll have that too and lack of Vsync.
<hubris-> thanks
<soundray> FergoFrog: that's not good advice (AdvoWork)
<FergoFrog> soundray: fixes all my problems
<random1nt> hubris-:#!/bin/sh <- is this your first line?
<Arelis> menisk: what? but i need to watch video's
<menisk> FergoFrog, scary as it is the windows method actually works sometimes.
<soundray> AdvoWork: you have to have gnome to run gedit. You must be running a shell that can't access your graphical screen
<menisk> Arelis, you can temporarily stop compiz to watch them or watch them fullscreen instead.
<FergoFrog> menisk: yea I know
<Arelis> menisk: mplayer -vo sdl path/to/movie.avi does the trick :)
<soundray> AdvoWork: make a backup of your file first if you're using sed for the first time
<menisk> Arelis, I remeber finding a way to make mplayer work with compiz but it screwed the aspect ration and made people look skinny. I don't watch videos under linux much.
<hubris-> random1nt I was instructed to do it from a certain directory.  I found it and executed the script file without a problem.  IT worked.  Thanks
<menisk> FergoFrog, how many reinstalls of catalyst and reboots etc. do you think it'll take to make my crossfire work? I'm putting a guess at 3.
<zhangmaodi_> how to quit editor
<FergoFrog> menisk: give it 10 to be sure
<menisk> :P
<soundray> zhangmaodi_: which editor?
<zhangmaodi_> thanks
<zhangmaodi_> ubuntu
<zhangmaodi_> edit my.c
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<random1nt> i start mplayer from the terminal too, works the best
<StevenR123> Hows it going just DL ubuntu first time with linux system before installing i was wondering how well it might owrk for gaming
<menisk> FergoFrog, I'll be sh*tted if I open the ATI boxes and find no crossfire bridges or DVI-VGA adapters. It's a refernce card so SHOULD have both.
<soundray> zhangmaodi_: Esc :q!
<FergoFrog> menisk: Lol
<soundray> zhangmaodi_: use nano instead of edit
<TerrorBite> menisk, use the -monitoraspect option of mplayer to correct the skinniness
<IndyGunFreak> Steven_Office: works great on a few games, not at all on many.
<TerrorBite> as in, -monitoraspect 4:3
<menisk> TerrorBite, tried it and failed
<FergoFrog> StevenR123: Depends what games and how you're planning to play
<zhangmaodi_> soundray,thanks
<StevenR123> there a mmorpg i play its about 2 years old.. im just desperate to get away from windows lol
<TerrorBite> menisk, damn. Tried the scale filter?
<FergoFrog> StevenT123: what is it?
<StevenR123> ive been reading the translation time is what hurts gaming from taking it to direct x to something linux can use
<menisk> TerrorBite, yeap. I was watching I DVD which was NTSC and it put it in PAL resolution and refused to change
<StevenR123> called archlord by codemasters
<FergoFrog> StevenR123: some games have linux native ports
<soundray> !games | StevenR123
<ubotu> StevenR123: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<StevenR123> !games
<StevenR123> cool thanks for that link
<FergoFrog> StevenR123: you have 2 options pay for Cedega or try wine
<StevenR123> ya wine is what i was reading up on
<FergoFrog> StevenR123: Wine is the best but for some games it takes a bit of configuring
<menisk> StevenR123 or you can run a seperate partition with windows which is your best option for gaming. Or like me run a seperate computer.
<random1nt> hey
<zhangmaodi_> my editted file ,the default filepath is?
<s3a> how do i active backports repository? (http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html)
<random1nt> StevenR123: if you have much resources then you can try a VM ;)
<soundray> zhangmaodi_: the one where you launched the editor
<FergoFrog> random1nt: That's sorta stupid
<StevenR123> well mine isnt the newest machine by any means just a 2ghz 1gig of ram and a 128meg vid mem the partition would probbably be best bet
<zhangmaodi_> sounray,thanks
<menisk> random1nt, VMs direct X is slow buggy and quite frankly. Shit.
<zhangmaodi_> soundray,thanks
<random1nt> it was a jocke kind of scnr
<FergoFrog> StevenR123: Yes dual booting is the best method
<random1nt> I know that it cost to much resources ;)
<menisk> random1nt, half the time it doesn't even work. Just crashes VM.
<StevenR123> alright i use a small 20gig drive as my OS drive its currently running xp. is it possible to partition that drive and split it to have ubuntu
<soundray> !dualboot | StevenR123
<ubotu> StevenR123: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LukeL> very possible
<menisk> I always forget about ubotu.
<menisk> Sorry ubotu.
<pOgz> can i install windows on a linux partition?
<LukeL> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<StevenR123> I appreciate the assistance alot guys
<FergoFrog> StevenR123: yes just download a Gparted live cd resize your windows partition with it and install
<LukeL> Just download the ubuntu livecd it has gparted on it no?
<pOgz> FergoFrog: u mean resize my linux partiton?
<FergoFrog> p0gz: yes you can do that
 * Loe_Vee add FS KU YAch tha.is@MMe :P
<menisk> Hell you can resize with the ubuntu install disc
 * Loe_Vee add FS KU YAch tha.is@MMe.com :P
<soundray> menisk: yes
<pOgz> FergoFrog: so i will download Gparted live CD now
<FergoFrog> Yes you can use the Ubuntu Install Disk but for ease of use gparted live cd is the best
<menisk> FergoFrog, I worship gparted. xD
<Librustralia> Hi everyone, is anyone familiar with amsn? Today my amsn automatically updated (via the "updates" thing in ubuntu) and when I tried to start it, it came up with this message: http://www.dottout.com/amsn.png
<FergoFrog> Lol yea
<LukeL> I think pOgz was mislead
<FergoFrog> Librustralia: use Pidgin
<fUGLY> hi all. I have a nforce 430 motherboard in my HP pavilion a6240 pc. here's my hardware shyte: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/580275334. Anybody know how to get this working???????
<pOgz> LukeL: ????
<jimpy> Does anyone know how to use the -c option in lftp?
<FergoFrog> jimpy: in Terminal?
<LukeL> pOgz he was talking to someone else when he said stuff, I don't think you can install windows on a Linux Partition
<scout> hey i have a 4965agn wireless card and am not able to connect to a cisco 1130agn access point, which runs a wpa-enterprise peap wifi... anyone who has an soulution ?
<juice_> hello all. sometime my window decoration disapperar wtf? how do i re enable them without rebooting?
<FergoFrog> scout: can you scan for the router?
<pOgz> LukelL: damn.. i really need to install windows vista?
<scout> FergoFrog, how do i do that ?
<StevenR123> hmm just rough estimate how many gigs of memory do you guys think ubuntu will need if i want to go all out with it
<pOgz> LukeL: i have only partition...
<kalatian> juice_: are you using compiz-fusion?
<jimpy> FergoFrog: Yes, Its listed in the man page and in --help but it say unknown option -c. If i move it to the first switch before -u it then says option -u is unknown.
<menisk> juice_, You can restart X with CTRL + ALT + BAckspace. Save your work first
<LukeL> pOgz: what do you have installed right now?
<talonz> got a problem with my headset .. everyone can hear whats coming through the speakers loud and clear any ideas why this would happen ?
<pOgz> LukeL: gutsy gibbon
<kalatian> lol, I guess juice_ restarted X :)
<menisk> kalatian, probably. xD
<random1nt> juice_: alt+f2 -> metacity --replace
<Dresken> o_o
<FergoFrog> jimpy: Sorry I have no idea about lftp
<kalatian> random1nt: too late now, he used ctrl + alt +bksp :D
<LukeL> pOgz you can try to resize your linux partition to make room for windows vista on the same hard drive
<StevenR123> is it possible to have a duel boot system and use seperate drives for each?
<pOgz> LukeL: can i resize my linux partiton without actually wiping out my linux installation?
<menisk> random1nt, restarting metacity won't help if he's using compiz. ;) plus restarting compiz fails sometimes as emerald crashes again.
<LukeL> pOgz however installing linux first before windows is generally bad
<LukeL> pOgz yes, I know thats possible however I'm not familiar with how vista installs and how it will treat linux partitions
<FergoFrog> p0gz LukeL yes If you already ahve windows it's best to start again and install Windows then ubuntu
<flowOver> ubuntu repeatedly reboots on me.  sometimes it hangs.  sometimes it restarts x.  sometimes it restarts the computer
<FergoFrog> Vista should leave the Linux partition alone
<cptnspoon> Hi all, can anyone help, I've got ubuntu installed on a Travelmate 230 and I've tried to get xorg working but I can't get it to show more than 1/4 of the screen....
<Asathoor> how can I use restricted drivers with a Radeon card?
<Asathoor> Radeon x2600
<LukeL> Will vista be all cranky about being partition #2?
<LukeL> I know all other windows versions were
<flowOver> LukeL: it just pretends it's partition 1 this time around
<menisk> LukeL Vista will be cranky because you booted it.
<danand> StevenR123 - yes. thats what i've done with my machine
<pOgz> FergoFrog: i have gutsy already installed.. i want to install a 2nd OS which is windows vista. is it possible to resize the partion without actually damaging or wiping out my linux installation?
<Asathoor> I cannot use the restricted drivers GUI
<kalatian> Asathoor: why not?
<Asathoor> dunno
<flowOver> p0gz as long as you have the room
<Asathoor> i use a hp 8510p with radeon x2600
<LukeL> pOgz yes, if you take your time and be careful about it you should be ok then
<StevenR123> Tell what I can build computers with my eyes closed I wish over the years i woulda kept more studied on software
<StevenR123> lol
<menisk> p0gz, Fergofrog left, you can resize with gparted but after Vista you'll need to reinstall GRUB to your MBR
<Asathoor> and have ati restricted drivers installed
<Asathoor> but how to enable them????
<AdvoWork> anyone used sed before then?
<LukeL> !dualboot | pOgz
<menisk> StevenR123, building a computer is no great feat.
<ubotu> pOgz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kalatian> Asathoor: open a terminal and run gksudo restricted-manager at the prompt
<LukeL> read some of those pages =)
<scout> hmm... how do i scan for my router ?
<pOgz> menisk: isn u suggestion more easier or is it easier if i install vista first?
<Syntux_> Any alternative to webmin?
<Asathoor> kalatian >> ok, I'll try
<menisk> p0gz, installing Vista first is easier as you can leave a space for another partition rather than resize and GRUB sorts out the MBR.
<Asathoor> I just say's that my hw does'nt need restricted drivers.
<kalatian> Asathoor: how new is this computer, and is it a laptop or desktop?
<StevenR123> Any huge issues anyone is aware of when duel booting with xp
<pOgz> ok.. thank you guys!!! menisk, ForyFrog, LukeL.. i really appreciate ur help
<Asathoor> 2 month old
<hp> i tried to install ubuntu, but the OS wouldn't run. i got a black screen
<Asathoor> so, pretty new
<pOgz> i will be bcak if ineed something.. tnx guys
<hp> how can i fix it?
<kalatian> Asathoor: desktop?
<Asathoor> hp >> try to check xorg.conf
<Asathoor> Gnome
<hp> asathoor: how do i do that?
<random1nt> but backup the xorg
<kalatian> Asathoor: sorry, is the computer a desktop or a laptop?
<ePax> How do i remove ntop?
<Asathoor> laptop
<Asathoor> hp 8510p
<kalatian> ok
<kalatian> Asathoor: I'm thinking that the graphics card might be newer then the ATI driver, so it isn't detected
<kalatian> Asathoor: let me check real quick
<zhangmaodi_> how to quit egrep filename.ex
<Asathoor> kalatian >> yes, the driver says vesa, maybe I should change xorg.conf to ati?
<zhangmaodi_> thanks
<kalatian> Asathoor: you can try that
<Asathoor> but what is the name of the driver, just ati???
<zhangmaodi_> how to quit egrep filename.ex?
<kalatian> Asathoor: also try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide method 1 and then switch vesa to fglrx
<kalatian> Asathoor: wait
<Asathoor> kalatian >> thanx
<zhangmaodi_> how to quit egrep filename.ex?
<kalatian> Asathoor: won't work if the card is too new -- try method 2
<ks3> zhangmaodi_, control c
<ePax> !ntop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Asathoor> ok
<danand> StevenR123 - no issues that i'm aware of... been dual booting with XP for ages and before that win2000 and never had a problem. just make sure you install windows first, make sure (if you decide to share a single disk between OS's) that windows is on its own primary partition.
<kalatian> !patience | zhangmaodi_
<ubotu> zhangmaodi_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zhangmaodi_> ks3,thanx
<kalatian> zhangmaodi_: try ctrl+c?
<Asathoor> kalatian >> I'll look into it and try method 2
<zhangmaodi_> ubotu,thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<danand> StevenR123 - also dual booted with Win98 but can't quite remember back that far ... think that was with Redhat 6.2 or 7.0 .... didn't have any probs there either :)
<s2a> devede makes isos with no sound! wat do i uninstall and change?...ive herd things like its mencoder or mplayer, how do I fix replace those and fix this problem?
<s2a> plz help!!
<s2a> i need to solve this problem in like 30 min
<rhineheart_m> anybody here who was able to make squirrelmail to work  ?
<sarah__> can i use the i386 version if i have a 64 bit processor?
<ks3> sarah__, yep
<sarah__> thx
<danand> sarah__ - yes, and for the time being thats probably a better option
<sarah__> ah thx whys that? and whats better about 64bit, speed?
<Lderan> you can use more memory in 64bit
<Lderan> upto 4gb
<Lderan> currently xD
<sarah__> ah
<ks3> sarah__, some software, like certain firefox plugins, aren't available in 64-bit and require a bit of work to get functional
<kalatian> you can use more then 4gb of mem in 64, up to 4gb in 32
<danand> sarah__ - for most (read 99.999%) of apps you will notice no difference in speed between 32 and 64 bit
<danand> s2a - can you play the movies your using with devede in mplayer ok?
<random1nt> does anyone know how to turn off the online/offline messages here?
<kane77> random1nt, what client do you use?
<dgjones> random1nt, which chat client are you using? if it's xchat, just right click on the channel name and tick/untick the show join/part messages box
<atlantide> I am in the process of installing nagios this message and I have what I can do
<atlantide> [Wed Feb 27 12:10:08 2008] [warn] The ScriptAlias directive in / etc/apache2/apache2.conf at line 306 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier ScriptAlias.
<kane77> sarah__, the only necessity for 64-bit system is when you have more than 4GB of RAM
<zhangmaodi_> tcl
<danand> random1nt - for bitchX you can type /IGNORE #channel_name joins parts quits
<kalatian> 64bit can also be useful when encoding video
<TimeTraveller> Hey, Something just happend when i want to do a sudo it tells me i typed in the wrong password but i know it is right. Anyone know what this problem can be ?
<s2a> danand, ya
<kalatian> TimeTraveller: check capslock, numlock?
<kalatian> TimeTraveller: also, you can type your password in a text document to verify that it is being input correctly
<TimeTraveller> kalatian: already tried it =/
<user2> .gr
<kalatian> TimeTraveller: =/ Try rebooting?
<ks3> TimeTraveller, are you typing in your normal user password?
<TimeTraveller> ks3: yes the same as when i log in
<Asathoor> Katalan >> well, now I'll reboot and see...
<danand> s2a - just had a quick look at mencoder with apt-cache show mencoder. it Suggests: w32codecs, libdvdcss, mplayer-doc.
<danand> kane77 - 32 bit systems can use greater than 4Gb of ram - think you have to compile the kernel with something like the BIG_MEM option though
<juice_> my frostwire isnt launching anyone have the same problem?
<kane77> danand, yeah, but they cannot address it directly..
<danand> kane77 - yeah, think thats a work around thats been hacked in - not sure how it works exactly
<KaiserM> hey, whats the command to update/upgrade from the terminal anyone?
<kane77> juice_, does it give any error message?
<Boglizk> KaiserM: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BillyJoe> join #linuxreality
<KaiserM> ty
<BillyJoe> oops
<juice_> kane77: nah it just doesnt launch
<kane77> have you tried launching it from terminal?
<juice_> kane77: i try to launch from Applications>Internet>frostwire. and also there is no icon showing, but neither is my xchat icon and it works.. wtf
<arash> Hi, I would like to temporarily open up a server to easily share some photos with my friends (so it preferably should be a http-server, since it will be a mess for all them to get ftp/ssh client), with some GUI prefarably
<kane77> juice_, try to launch it from terminal and see if it gives some error message
<juice_> kane77: it says i need to update JRE or Java i guess
<bowen0507> Hey, I am having problems with my laptop, I have disabled all the power management and have turned acpi=off in the grub loader, yet after about 2 or so hours the screen goes blank, but recovered when the mouse is moved, anyone have any suggestions on what to try next? (I need it to never blank the screen or anything)
<kane77> juice_, well, what version of JRE you have currently?
<juice_> kane77: i don't know, stock i guess, do you know the console command for JRE?
<kane77> juice_, java -version
<juice_> kane77: 4.2.1
<mrstocks> hey, i needed to update libc6, but wants to remove util-linux ... thats sorta not very cool aint it ?
<hubris-> bowen0507 I am not sure, but I beleive sometimes there are display settings in the BIOS.  Have you checked that out?  I recall having to deal with that on one laptop I set up
<juice_> kane77: er 1.5.0 sry
<bowen0507> hubris- Yeah I have checked in the BIOS, it hasn't any settings, its fairly basic, I am attempting this on a EEE PC btw
<BillyJoe> !bot | billyjoe
<juice_> kane77: it says i need 1.5.x , shouldnt 1.5.0 be sufficient?
<kane77> juice_, I'm not sure what version does frostwire needs.. you might try installing 1.6
<juice_> kane77: whats the command?
<LoLLo> can someone link to me a good dictionary ( italian - english - italian ) suitable with STARDICT ? ?
<juice_> kane77: im n00b
<kane77> juice_, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<BillyJoe> wow, I just want to put this out there, there are more spisific chanles to get a more pinpoint croud of people to answer and help.  for exsample  #eeepc
<larson9999> BillyJoe, is that hillbilly talk?  or is english not your 1st, 2nd, or 3rd language?
<LoLLo> can someone link to me a good dictionary ( italian - english - italian ) suitable with STARDICT ? ?
<_delirium> I started with Ubuntu Server and added xubuntu-desktop - now how do I configure X to start at machine startup?
<ere4si> _delirium, try installing xdm as a login manager
<_delirium> i think gdm is already installed
<ere4si> _delirium, not unless you installed it...
<juice_> kane77: w00t it works w00t w00t! thanks dude
<kane77> juice_, np
<kane77> got to go..
<_delirium> ere4si, seems to have installed as part of xubuntu-desktop. aptitude shows its installed
<ere4si> _delirium,  k - then after the login prompt type   startx
<_delirium> ere4si, sure that works, but I want gdm to start at system startup
<Arelis_> Hi all. I installed the new ATI drivers, and they worked well, until i rebooted. Now, i get things like this: http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6013/schermafdrukjh0.png
<LoLLo> i don't have recordmydesktop in the add - remove program list ... i've ubuntu 7.10 updated ... is it possible ? ?  how can i find and install it ?
<popey> LoLLo: use synaptic
<popey> !synaptic | LoLLo
<ubotu> LoLLo: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ere4si> _delirium, you need to check the runlevel you boot into and then add gdm to that /etc/rc#.d
<incorrect> does anyone know how to reduce the timeout for bind on a host lookup?
<ere4si> _delirium, in a terminal type   runlevel
<_delirium> ere4si, N 2
<danand> _delirium, ere4si - on my system (default install) gdm shows up in a load if the /etc/rc*.d files
<ere4si> _delirium, browse to /etc/rc2.d and look for gdm starting with s or k
<_delirium> S30gdm
<ArthurArchnix> You know how Gutsy has that gdm bug whereby you can't set the background colour between the login, and the loading of gnome, how it's always that tan brown? I know how to fix it to get a different colour there, but how do you get it so that it displays an image?
<danand> _delirium - do you have an entry for gdm in /etc/init.d
<_delirium> yes
<ere4si> _delirium, by that gdm should start
<danand> _delirium - the symlink in /etc/rc*.d should point to that ie S30gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<Boglizk> ArthurArchnix: How do you fix the color? I've been wanting to do that
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, that's a gconf editor setting
<danand> _delirium - type ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm to see where that points
<_delirium> danand, yeah it does /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<ArthurArchnix> Boglizk: gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<Boglizk> Thanks
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, apps - gnome session - options
<ArthurArchnix> Boglizk: At the bottom where it says BACKCOLOR="#dab082"    change #dab082 to x ... that's 'x' all alone, in between those quotes.
<whileimhere> Hi I have some icons in a folder I want to install. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Boglizk> ArthurArchnix: Yeah, i got that.
<_delirium> danand, 2 secs - just rebooting to see fresh /var/log/gdm logs
<danand> _delirium - k
<epifanio> hi i'm on ubuntu server (using xfce as gui),  my terminal is really basic, i can't do copy and paste of code ... can you suggest me what package can i install to have a terminal application like the one installed on gnome-desktop ?
<wols> you can with any X program cut+paste
<wols> select the text to copy,  press middle mouse button to paste
<wols> but then: X on a server? wtf?
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: Thanks. I'll take a look at that. Though, it would result in drawing the background twice, so I might just sit through a black screen for 1.2 seconds. :)
<_delirium> danand, hmm weird, after that reboot i saw some colour and then just the console output from console 7 again
<Dimitree> How can i find the JDK location so i ca set my JAVA_HOME ?
<wols> Dimitree: dpkg -L <package>
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, I have a pic come up then the b/ground is  drawn
<Dimitree> wols thank you
<_delirium> danand, it does say "* Starting GNOME Display Manager...     [OK]"
<mohbana> can i install a i386 deb package from amd64?
<wols> mohbana: which one?
<mohbana> adobe
<Boglizk> Adobe what?
<mohbana> 'AdobeReader_enu-8.1.2-1.i386.deb'
<danand> _delirium - type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm status and see what you get
<wols> !info AdobeReader_enu
<ubotu> Package adobereader_enu does not exist in gutsy
<wols> mohbana: ask adobe then or whoever gave you the deb
<wols> generally no. and it won't give you a adobe pdf plugin either
<Dimitree> wols, = ) i can't get anything with dpkg -L jdk ?
<_delirium> danand, there is no "status" command for gdm, but it does show gdm running when I type ps -ax
<danand> _delirium - ignore that last - theres no status command - sorry
<Boglizk> Dimitree: Try locate
<mohbana> so i can't install the i386 version?
<asuseeepc> how can i real from the clipboard with bash?
<wols> Dimitree: is there a package installed named "jdk" I scertainyl don't know any ubuntu packge of that name
<danand> _delirium - sorry - i type too slow :) - can you start gdm from tty using that ie /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Dimitree> Boglizk, locate gives me /usr/lib/perl5/XML/Parser/Encodings/x-sjis-jdk117.enc ?
<asuseeepc> i want to make a text to speech script that reads from clipboard
<wols> danand: don#t foget the sudo
<Boglizk> Dimitree: Doubt thats it
<Dimitree> wols i have installed JDK with Add/Remove o-o
<wols> Dimitree: locatedb is updated once a day on 6:25 am
<wols> dogmeat: you have NOT installed a package named jdk cause it does not exist. use its real name
<wols> Dimitree: ^^
<_delirium> danand, are you using gdm? whats the config file? on mine the running process is "gdm --config /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf" just wondering if thats normal?
<Arelis_> Hi, people. I installed the new ATI drivers from AMD, the restricted ones, using a guide on the Ubuntu wiki, and they worked well, until i rebooted (for a second time. before, it worked). Now, i get things like this: http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6013/schermafdrukjh0.png . Can anybody help me?
<mohbana> why can't i view the bookmarks in evince
<Dimitree> ok thank you guys ! :)
<wols> Arelis_: ask ati
<FurryNemesis> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<danand> _delirium - i just get 6067 ? Ss 0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm, and  6076 tty7     SLs+   1:40 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<KaiserM> anyone know anything about install dellwirelessctl in gutsy 7.10?
<mohbana> hello ??
<wols> !anyone | KaiserM
<ubotu> KaiserM: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danand> _delirium - first is just a simple /usr/sbin/gdm - second shows gdm is running on tty7
<wols> danand: kill all gdm copies in ram then start gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_delirium> danand, if i start it manually i get a flash and then it returns to the console again. If I try running it "/usr/sbin/gdm" it does the same. The only difference is if I run "/usr/sbin/gdm --wait-for-go" then it shows just the X cursor in the middle of a black screen
<KaiserM> I need to remove the killswitch from bluetooth and need dellwirelessctl to do it
<KaiserM> which is part of libsmbios-bin_0.13.6_1_i368.deb
<KaiserM> how do I install this?
<wols> !info libsmbios-bin
<ubotu> libsmbios-bin (source: libsmbios): Provide access to (SM)BIOS information -- utility binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.6-1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 364 kB
 * Loe_Vee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hujan2 dingIn.. diNGin.. @_@
<wols> KaiserM: like any other package
<MenZa> KaiserM: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>, but install it from the repositories instead.
<KaiserM> reposatories?
<MenZa> KaiserM: Yes, sudo apt-get install libsmbios-bin
<MenZa> That downloads it from the repositories.
<wols> KaiserM: use synaptic or apt-get or whateve you use normally
<StevenR123> When you do a duel boot system do you have to do a fresh windows install/partiion or can it be a existing os and partition off avaiable hd space
<wols> StevenR123: it detects it
<KaiserM> installing; you guys are fantastic
<derek__> hi
<danand> _delirium - have you changed any of gdm's config files at all?
<gmaster> how do I enable the universe for aptget?
<wols> StevenR123: first install windows, then install ubuntu, always
<_delirium> danand, nope
 * Loe_Vee add2 jangan LUpa tha.is@MMe.com
<StevenR123> so it will let me partiion off the free space on my current drive for a duel boot without having to wipe the drive totally
<KaiserM> now I need to figure out how to get dellWirelessCtl out of it :/
<wols> danand: purge gdm
<wols> danand: then reinstall it
<wols> StevenR123: yes
<speps> hey guys how can i enable XVidModeExtension???THANKS
<danand> _delirium,wols - yeah, was just thinking that!
<KaiserM> !info dellwirelessctl
<ubotu> Package dellwirelessctl does not exist in gutsy
<derek__> i am new to ubuntu. How do i get Adobe Flash Player to work with mozilla
<KaiserM> !
<wols> derek__: what ubuntu platform? 32bit or 64bit?
<Boglizk> derek__: It should automatically download in Firefox
<danand> _delirium, wols - gdm seems to have got itself in a tizwaz!
<derek__> 32 bit
<wols> Boglizk: that is NOT the way
<wols> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Boglizk> wols: Worked fine for me....?
<KaiserM> Ok, how would I unpack dellwirelescontrol from  libmsbios-bin?
<danand> _delirium - give wols suggestion a try
<wols> KaiserM: you installed the libsmbios-bin no?
<derek__> thanx i keep getting code and i have no idea what to do with a page of code
<KaiserM> they installed yes
<ggarlic> hello,everyone.who can tell me the exact meaning of "aptitude safe-upgrade",does it have any difference with "dist-upgrade"
<wols> danand: if it sill doesn't work. try a "startx" and report what happens
<_delirium> danand, if i run "sudo /usr/sbin/gdm --config=/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf --wait-for-go" then "ps ax" then i see = two gdm processes and "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm:0.Xauth - nolisten tcp vt7"
<wols> KaiserM: so it is already on your system as a binary if the package contained it. unpacked
<KaiserM> sudo: dellwirelessctl: command not found
<wols> danand: then you didn't do what I said
<wols> KaiserM: check if that package even contains this binary. dpkg -L helps
<danand> wols - its not me with the problem - its _delirium !
<_delirium> danand, startx works fine - i see the xubuntu desktop
<_delirium> wols, startx works fine - i see the xubuntu desktop
<_delirium> danand, okay i will try reinstalling gdm - whats the best way to do that?
<wols> good. so it's a gdm only problem. make sure NO gdm is running
<mateusz> Hi
<wols> come back if you can accomplish that. also maku sure NO X is running either
<ajricoveri_> i know that ubuntu gutsy comes with compiz by default, its running fine for me but i wish to know how to tweak its performance ... compiz is sort of abstract on ubuntu ...
<mateusz> Is this normal for hardy that gnome-terminal doesnt have toolbar ?
 * wols gives up on _delirium. people unable to read really piss me off
<wols> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<_delirium> wols, okay x is not running and neither is gdm - confirmed with ps -ax
<wols> mateusz: a) it's OT, b) it's beta software
<dsl_> ajricoveri_: i think you need to install a small extra application to tweak it
<mateusz> wols: ?
<mateusz> wols: its normal?
<wols> _delirium: solve you own problems or ask someone else
<wols> mateusz: it's normal for you to be OT? yes right now very much. please go away
<_delirium> wols, sorry i thought you were offering to help?
<wols> mateusz: hardy is NOT supporzted here
<KaiserM> wols: dpkg -l gives me a huge list
<KaiserM> that starts with l
<danand> _delirium - ?? hmm...
<wols> KaiserM: dpkg -l is NOT dpkg -L
<VilasBoas> Hy my laptop overheat and makes reboot when reatch 93c can anyone help me
<mateusz> wols: Did now know that
<wols> KaiserM: rad the dpkg man page
<mateusz> wols: Just wanted to know if its normal
<mateusz> wols: You do not have to be RUDE
<_delirium> danand, so i will try reinstalling gdm - that was suggested yes?
<StevenR123> Alright hopefully someone knows the answer to this.. I set my boot priorty to cdrom first then the hd but it still default to boot xp
<wols> mateusz: stop it already
<wols> !hardy | mateusz
<ubotu> mateusz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<wols> StevenR123: wher did you isntallg rub?
<bazhang> mateusz: there is a channel for Hardy please use it
<jtravnick> what all do I need to install to get SFTP to work on a local lan?
<wols> StevenR123: wher did you isntallg grub?
<wols> jtravnick: openssh-server
<StevenR123> alright i had not seen anything about grub yet
<deniz__> is there any video players for ubuntu which is like intervidio windvd player (that plays menu etc i mean)
<StevenR123> so grub goes on before attempting to boot from ubuntu cd
<wols> !dvd | deniz__
<whileimhere> anyone here use Advanced Mess to start emulators?
<ubotu> deniz__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jtravnick> wols have that installed and my other systems can see it but will not conect
<neopsyche> I installed fluxbox.. wondering.. how do i make icons on the fluxbox desktop?
<jtravnick> have both client and server installed
<StevenR123> so far ive extracted and burnt the ubuntu .iso to cd and have changed my boot sequrence to cdrom first so grub is my missing step?
<danand> wols - to reinstall gdm - would  sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install gdm work?
<wols> jtravnick: how do you try to connect exactly?
<Geshka1963> Hello gurus
<wols> danand: no
<edmond> hi all
<ajricoveri_> dsl_, is there one that comes with ubuntu ??
<wols> danand: there is no command there. and purge and install looks fishy in the same line
<edmond> did any 1 know how to install my asus webcam driver for ubuntu ?
<edmond> i need help
<jtravnick> wols just go to network than clicking on the icon for the desktop
<wols> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wols> jtravnick: that is not how sftp works....
<jtravnick> wols it works going the other way if i want to conect to the other systems
<mohbana> why is the icedtea package still broken
<Geshka1963> I have Ubuntu on IBM T40 and ati graphics driver. How can I move overlay to the second monitor ?
<wols> jtravnick: don't you mean you try SMB there?
<KaiserM> wols: dpkg: error processing libsmbios-bin_0.13.6_1_i368.deb (--install):
<KaiserM>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<KaiserM> Errors were encountered while processing:
<KaiserM>  libsmbios-bin_0.13.6_1_i368.deb
<_delirium> not sure if i understand "aptitude purge gdm" - it also wants to remove xubutu-desktop which I only just installed (which installed gdm) - is there anyway to just completely reinstall gdm?
<RomanK> hi
<wols> KaiserM: there is more than this. pastebin all of it and never again flood the channel
<marcos> español??
<marcos> como hago¿¿¿
<danand> _delirium - yeah thats a problem... wait one
<edmond> did any 1 know how to install my asus webcam A6 driver for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617812 neopsyche best to understand fluxbox keys
<wols> !es | marcos
<ubotu> marcos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<KaiserM> pastebin?
<wols> danand: ths is no problem
<marcos> gracias
<wols> !paste | KaiserM
<ubotu> KaiserM: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jtravnick> wols no couldnt get SMB or NFS to work and my laptop had SFTP working so figured till i could get the right way to work would use that
<wols> KaiserM: ALL of the output
<danand> wols - no?
<wols> jtravnick: use a sftp client
<wols> danand: xubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<KaiserM> wols: that was deriously all of it from the terminal
<pfffft> hello i have a question from a fairly new linux user, im buying a motherboard that supports intels matrix raid onboard and want to make this my media server so will be using the raid end of it for storage. Will ubuntu use the hardware raid? or will i ebnd up using linux raid?
<wols> KaiserM: I do not believe you
<wols> pfffft: this is not hardware raid. don
<KaiserM> wols: the only part I cut was the command I used?
<jtravnick> wols it all works if I boot to my fedora8 side just cant conect to my ubuntu side
<wols> pfffft: don't use it
 * Loe_Vee PULang.. PUlang.. PULANgg GO TO HOME
<danand> wols - ahhh... of course ... was worried that would try and start uninstall _everything_
<wols> jtravnick: this is not fedora and I doN't care how they do it
<pfffft> dont use the hardware raid?
<neopsyche> bazhang, how do i browse folders in fluxbox?
<pfffft> let linux raid handle it?
<RomanK> hi, is there a hardy-channel on this irc-server?
<MenZa> !Hardy | RomanK
<bazhang> neopsyche: did you read that link already?
<wols> pfffft: it is NO hardware raid. and why you can use it, it sucks
<ubotu> RomanK: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<RomanK> !Hardy
<danand> _delirium - whats the output of apt-get --purge remove gdm
<RomanK> thx ;)
<MenZa> :)
<random1nt> hey das anyone know about sysvinit?
<KaiserM> wols: whats the syntax?
<danand> _delirium - wait one
<wols> *and while you can use it
<jtravnick> wols i know that but im not having a problem with fedora my problem is when i boot my laptop to ubuntu
<wols> KaiserM: of what?
<KaiserM> of what Im pastebining
<pfffft> wols ok so if it were your machine what would you use? linuxraid?
<wols> jtravnick: then use a sftp client
<danand> _delirium - sudo apt-get -s --purge remove gdm
<mohbana> can someone please tell me why the ubuntu icedtea java is still broken my azureus still crashes]
<KaiserM> can I leave that as ----?
<wols> pfffft: linux software raid if you must
<pfffft> ok thanks
<wols> KaiserM: what is the command you are using?
<KaiserM> sudo dpkg -i libsmbios-bin_0.13.6_1_i368.deb
<wols> KaiserM: everything from the commandline you use up to the reappearing prompt again
<bazhang> mohbana: azureus is very unstable why not try something better like deluge or transmission
<wols> KaiserM: where did you get that deb package from?
<neopsyche> bazhang,waiting for it to load.. downloading at same time.
<jtravnick> I have three systems two with fedora and one that dual boots fedora and ubuntu if all three are booted to fedora it works fine if i boot to ubuntu I can see it but cant conect to it
<_delirium> danand, it purged "gdm-themes" "xubuntu-desktop" and "gdm" - also mentiones there are a lot of packages installed, but no longer needed and "apt-get autoremove" should be used - but I think that will remove the packages of xubutu-desktop
<bazhang> neopsyche: fluxbox is not really something to explain so quickly on irc--you need to inform yourself a bit first
<KaiserM> wols: 12 hours of research that lead to a messageboard
<JimpsEd> I've added a new group, added a new user to that group, given nearly all permissions (inc. to bash) but I cannot login as this new user... any idea what I have missed
<wols> KaiserM: only address me again when you did what I said. kthxbye
<random1nt> hey das anyone know about sysvinit?
<danand> _delirium - ok - have you actually removed gdm now?
<wols> JimpsEd: and system user can log in
<neopsyche> bazhang, ok .. thanks :-)
<wols> JimpsEd: at least by default unless you change his/her login shell
<Kira> Hi
<MenZa> Hello. :)
<KaiserM> wols: is this what you want?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57573/
<bazhang> MenZa: hi!
<JimpsEd> wols; what do you mean loginshell?
<Kira> If I want a service to be managed by xinetd, should it be listed in /etc/services ?
 * MenZa eyes bazhang.
<_delirium> danand, hmm no it seems all the gdm files are still installed...
<wols> JimpsEd: the shell ran when a user logs in. by default: bash
<wols> KaiserM: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<JimpsEd> Yes, I have assigned that for the user
<wols> duh!
<wols> KaiserM: ther is no such package/file in your current directory
<KaiserM> didn;'t I just install that?
<_delirium> danand, "ah -s is simulate"
<wols> KaiserM: maybe you should check what file you have before trying to install it?
<_delirium> danand, so safe to run it for real?
<wols> JimpsEd: how did you create the user?
<JimpsEd> System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<danand> _delirium - i'll keep my fingers crossed :) - no warranties implied etc etc
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/sysvinit random1nt here are some details
<mohbana> bazhang, it works totally fine on fedora
<_delirium> danand, dammn no warranty hehe ;-)
<reya276> morning
<danand> _delirium - i should work for MS
<zimynx> My disk is damn slow. hdparm -i /dev/sda says that none of pio/mdma/udma option is selected. i guess it's driver issue. hdparam -d1 -X udma5 fails with: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappriopriate ioctl for device. I've not found any working suggestions on google. Any suggestion what may cause the problem?
<reya276> I keep getting this error
<reya276> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".
<reya276> how can I fix it
<KaiserM> wols: sounds like im headed back to the web :P  thanks
<JimpsEd> wols; System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<bazhang> mohbana: azureus has caused me no end of grief in many systems, but if that is what you like then go for it ;]
<wols> KaiserM: why can't you install the that file from the repos?
<_delirium> danand, hmm seeing a LOT of scollkeeper parser error's
<wols> JimpsEd: press ctrl+alt+f2 and try to log in there with said user
<KaiserM> wols: like this?  sudo apt-get libsmbios-bin_0.13.6_1_i368.deb
<wols> KaiserM: no not like this. man apt-get
 * Loe_Vee BaliK dulU achh da malam.. Muachh.. Muachh Smuanyaaaaaaa
<danand> _delirium - scrollkeeper?
<wols> KaiserM: or use synaptic if you like that more
<_delirium> danand, maybe i should reinstall scrollkeeper as well?
<bazhang> Loe_Vee: please stop
<danand> _delirium - uh oh!
 * danand can see this spiralling out of control
<wols> !in Loe_Vee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in loe_vee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !in | Loe_Vee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Majkball> This may seem stupid... but how do I find my C library files?  Can I use "ls" to do a recursive search in all directories for a specific file, how would the syntax look then?
<Majkball> I am looking for mpi.h
<MenZa> Majkball: Try find -- find . | grep -i <query>
<wols> Majkball: install build-essential.  and use locate or find
<MenZa> Majkball: e.g. find . | grep -i mpi.h
<reya276> can anyone help me fix this error(The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".) and is asking me if I want to delete the applet
<Majkball> thanks... will try that now
<wols> Majkball: mpi.h is not a C libary file
<wols> it's a mpi development header
<_delirium> danand, messages like - /var/lib/scrollkeeper/fr/scroolkeeper_extended_cl.xml:822: parser error : Opening and ending tag mismatch: doc line 751 and toc </toc>^</doc><doc docid="223"><doctitle>Manuel de Notes Tomboy</doctitle><docomf>
<Majkball> wols: Thanks I know... just used the wrong terminology
<danand> _delirium - what command did you type??
<_delirium> danand, sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm
<wols> Majkball: dpkg -L <package>   in your case he mpi dev package
<Majkball> find . | grep -i fname <-- exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a lot!
<wols> Majkball: that line sucks donkeyballs for sevreal reasons
<Majkball> wols: Well it's kinda slow, and listed a lot of other junk as well but does the job
<danand> _delirium - has the output stopped yet?
<_delirium> yeah - seems to have removed the packages
<bazhang> you need to (re)install "gnome-applets" (and its dependencies "gnome-applets-data"). That's it! _delirium from here --http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25259.html
<danand> _delirium - ok try installing gdm again then - sudo apt-get install gdm
<mohbana> is there a tool that can monitor performance over time
<wols> performance of WHAT?
<_delirium> bazhang, okay will try that too
<_delirium> danand, okay just doiing gnome-applets
<mohbana> wols, the whole pc, i.e. cpu usage etc
<sjolshag> Need help with DNS: have a system (remote) that's being resolved successfully _and_ unsuccessfully resolved at the same time.
<StevenR123> can you partiion your boot drive after XP is already installed.. or do you have to go back and do a fresh install with partition
 * wols loves non answers
<wols> StevenR123: you can
<wols> StevenR123: why do you constantly ask the same thing?
<Kira> How do I restart xinetd?
<StevenR123> because im not seeing the answers i guess ive been rebooting my computer trying different methods and nothing has worked
<wols>  /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<wols> StevenR123: do you have free unallocated space on disk?
<sjolshag> The first entry back from 'host <hostname.domain.fqdn>' is correct, then a follow entry which has my own domain name appended, and - obviously - doesn't accept (as in 'host.remotedomain.com.mydomain.net')
<bazhang> StevenR123: you want to install ubuntu alongside xp? the livecd installer will do that for you
<StevenR123> yes aprox 11gigs
<fed> re all , j'ai ete voir sur #devfr c un peu die_land comme ambiance lol
<sjolshag> Adding a final '.' isn't helping
<fed> y'a pas plus causant en dev fr comme chan ? ^^
<StevenR123> was just in my system managment for the disk but couldnt find the option to create partition
<bazhang> fed /join #ubuntu-fr
<wols> StevenR123: and until you answer my questions from above I won't answer yours in the future
<StevenR123> if it was the free hd space yes i said aprox 11 gig
<StevenR123> im not trying ignore any question you ask me trust me  its 7am ive been up all night working on this me not seeing a quesiton is just pure fatigue
<cl3ns[IDS-IPS]> fed: je peux te repondre peut etre mais va plutot sur le chan fr
<Vad1> How can I tell what version of Ubuntu have I got from the terminal?
<neopsyche> bazhang,how can i browse folders on fluxbox?
<danand> StevenR123 - you need to add peoples nicks to the front of your response to them. otherwise people don't see your messages
<willis_> Vad1,  lsb_release -a
<Vad1> willis_: okay thanks
<StevenR123> danand thanks my brain just isnt running at 100% right now lol
<StevenR123> wals sorry im not meaning to ignore any question you ask.. the answer was yes 11 gigs hd space availble on boot drive
<bazhang> neopsyche: if you are serious about wanting to use flux long term you might consider just getting fluxbuntu which is configured nicely from the get go; flux plus ubuntu is a bit of a challenge for newer users
<danand> StevenR123 - :) - its wols not wals !!
<wols> neopsyche: you need to install a filemanager
<bazhang> StevenR123: what exactly are you trying to do==please be precise
<neopsyche> bazhang,i have ubuntu already configured with all my programs etc.. so just want to keep it with flux running.. flux seems to be more stable.. what file manager should i install?
<neopsyche> is there any file manager that can run in flux that has similar features to nautilus?
<willis_> neopsyche,  fluxbox is a 'window manager' :) any other features - You need to use other apps to use with fluxbox. such as a file manager, or icons for the desktop, or whatever. theres dozens of filemanagers yoyu could use. Depends on what you want.
<willis_> neopsyche,  you could run nautilus if you wanted.
<bazhang> neopsyche: try thunar
<Pici> neopsyche: or Thunar
<dsl_> neopsyche: try pcmanfm
<bazhang> haha
<wols> nautilus fits to fluxbox like GWB in a mensa meeting
<neopsyche> willis_, nautilus seems to crash it though.. and puts a wierd background up .. so i cant see the fluxbox navigation anymore ./ click on anything .. its wierd.
<StevenR123> bazhang  -i have a single partion HD running XP as the my OS.. I want to make it a Dual boot machine. for Ubuntu.. Trying to figure out how to partion the drive to accomidate for it
<_delirium> danand, no change :-( - in /var/log/gdm/:0.log - it says (EE)AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable - but I assume thats not critical
<willis_> neopsyche,  you need to run nautilus with some optiuon to tell it to not try to take over the desktop.
<bazhang> StevenR123: get the livecd--it will see the xp installation and ask you to resize and guide you through the steps--really a no brainer
<dsl_> StevenR123: defrag windows several times use some softawre to resize  it and install ubuntu
<SpAc> I can see by the system monitor that there is some network usage, but I'm not sure what it is. What is the quickest and easiest way to find out what it is?
<neopsyche> Pici, thanks thunar looks fine.
<willis_> !info ntop
<ubotu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<dsl_> SpAc: the comand top
<willis_> SpAc,  try ntop for a nice tool :)
<wols> netstat -anp
<neopsyche> thanks for the info all.
<neopsyche> :-)
<StevenR123> bazhang I have the livecd in the drive and can get it to boot up.. but it wont go into install mode im messing up somewhere along the way
<pc04> huy
<reversi> :D
<Presario> guys, how do i install VESA drivers through the rescue mode? what's the cheat code?
<danand> _delirium - not sure  .... i'm kinda at a loss now as to what to suggest
<IndyGunFreak> StevenR123: when you say you can't get into install mdoe, what do you mean"
<SpAc> willis_, I might give it a go. It just seemed a little full-on when I had a look. I'm not after all the stats and reporting! :P
<bazhang> StevenR123: there is an icon on the desktop that says install--have you tried clicking that and what errors did that give you; also how much ram on this machine what cpu etc
<danand> _delirium - can you still start X by typing startx
<willis_> SpAc,  proberly has 1000+ options you can enable/disable :)
<dsl_> StevenR123: i think you would be better off resizing windows before you install, do you have "partition magic"?
<StevenR123> IndyGunFreak when i restart my system it asks me which i want to boot but it will just boot via the cd not allow me to install it
<_delirium> danand, i do see on tty1 before login it says "screen init failed" - but I have no idea if that is X related - I would of thought not, otherwise it would be in the log file
<SpAc> dsl_, does top display network usage?
<willis_> SpAc,  i never can seem to get it working right nowever.
<StevenR123> DSL no i dont. is that free ware i can snag off download.net
<_delirium> danand, startx works fine :-)
<wols> SpAc: it cannot
<IndyGunFreak> StevenR123: i assume you clicked the install icon thats on the desktop, also, how much ram?
<StevenR123> just shy of 1.5 gig of ram on the system
<danand> _delirium - at least thats something :) - maybe try kdm instead?
<IndyGunFreak> well thats plenty
<welcome_> moi vao
<dsl_> StevenR123: there is gparted - not sure if it runs on windows though...it has a live CD version
<wols> StevenR123: is that 11GB free, free space on the windows partition or unallocated space?
<wols> dsl_: it doesn't. live cd only
<bazhang> _delirium: also delete the data not just gnome-applet and reinstall both
<pc04> kil
<StevenR123> indygunmagic well you just found the error in what i was doing i figured the option would come before the boot. i jumped the gun and restarted back to windows before ubuntu totally finished loading from cd
<rs> hi - i'm using grub as bootloader, would someone know why error # 17 pops up ? :( i'm going for multiboot and installed grub to another partition then mbr
<dsl_> wols: thanks ,didnt know that
<IndyGunFreak> StevenR123: ok...
<wols> rs: cause grub can't find its own files. reinstall it properly
<StevenR123> indygunmagic i never let it get to the desktop of ebuntu to see a install icon i got impatient
<bazhang> indygunmagic lol
<rs> wols: 'reinstall it properly' ?
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: eh... i've been called way worse..lol
<bazhang> StevenR123: use tab completion; type first few letters then hit tab key for nicknames
<SpAc> ok, thanks, I'll give ntop a go... just a bit concerned about this network usage when I don't have anything running, and no one else is on the network
<StevenR123> dsl so you belive it would be safer to get partition magic and handle paritions myself first
<dsl_> StevenR123: i suggest you read this before installing :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<rs> wols: i've been doing it for 4 days messing with it ._.
<rs> wols: have any advice where to look?
<IndyGunFreak> StevenR123: thast what i would do(parted magic, or gparted, either one, both free, and both live CDs)
<wols> rs: just reinstall it. it can't find its files
<bazhang> parted magic is very nice now ;]
<IndyGunFreak> i like partedmagic myself.
<_delirium> danand, okay thanks, maybe its an UltraSPARC known problem - i will try the UltraSPARC forum on Ubuntu website. Thanks very much for all your help though - much appreciated :-))
<wols> and I dunnow what to tell you unelss you know your exactl partiton layout for all disks
<rs> wols: i know my layout
<sofiankrt> can I make an iso image of a single directory?
<SpAc> What's the latest on Google sponsoring the development of Photoshop on Linux? Sounds interesting
<G1015> Anyone using Hellanzb?  I can't figure out how to make it auto extract rar files.. if anyone could help that would be awesome.
<bazhang> spac interesting but offtopic here ;]
<wols> SpAc: ask google. NOT #ubuntu
<sudobash> anyone use cvs much with ubuntu?
<dsl_> SpAc i think its sponseing photoshop on wine
<danand> _delirium - np - i used to have an ultrasparc!
<SpAc> bazhang, wols you're right, sorry
<nosto> mornin all
<bazhang> sofiankrt what would be the iso for? a back up or other
<dsl_> nosto: good evening
<nosto> Good evening indeed :-P
<nosto> I've come seeking random questions for people who play wow on linux ^_-
<mohbana> is there a tool that can monitor performance, for cpu usage etc
<nosto> *random answers
<bazhang> mohbana: top or htop if you install it
<dsl_> mohbana: top
<dsl_> mohbana: ntop is graphical i think
<mohbana> i basically want it to keep track of usage and write it out to file
<bazhang> ntop is for network yes?
<willis_> bazhang,  testubg out ntop right now.. its collects a LOT of info :)
<bazhang> willis_: nice! thanks!
<willis_> bazhang,  i did have to RTFM :)  It have a web interface -> http://localhost:3000/sortDataIP.html
<mohbana> ...
<s0m30n3> ubuntu won't recognise my ntfs partition on my usb hard disk sometimes :S
<s0m30n3> anyone that could help?
<willis_> bazhang,  it has more purty graphs and data and stuff then i know what to do with
<zgrep> mohbana: you can use vmstat and redirect the output to a file
<bazhang> haha I want to install it too willis_
 * wols puts pignu on ignore for PM
<mohbana> zgrep, i was thinking more on the line of having the program run in the background and write out a log of performance
<bazhang> s0m30n3: you have ntfs-3g going? sounds like it may need some fstab entry
<element> someone know how can mount another disk when i start ubuntu>
<s0m30n3> bazhang, i have ntfs-3g going
<kostas_> guys can i update or upgrade advance desktop effect settings ?
<zgrep> mohbana: I think there was some frontend-tool as well... but you can definitely use vmstat, it has parameters for the delay and number of measurements...
<bazhang> kostas_: like more plugins or what
<kostas_> how can i find them ?
<bazhang> kostas_: do you have compiz-plugins-extra installed?
<linduxed> if im running a java applet, how do i remove the bar that says "Java Applet Window" at the top?
<kostas_> no,i have only advance effect setting installed
<nosto> any wow players in the room?
<nosto> (ubuntu related)
<mohbana> ive found a program called dstat it seems quiet good
<Pollet> what is the chan of ubuntu fr ??
<s0m30n3> bazhang, what kind of fstab entry do i need? :S
<Pici> !fr | Pollet
<ubotu> Pollet: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html s0m30n3 this will explain a bit
<bazhang> s0m30n3: there is a gui called xvmount that can also help there
<s0m30n3> bazhang, thanks :)
<bazhang> !info vxmount
<ubotu> Package vxmount does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> arg
<bazhang> !info xvmount
<ubotu> xvmount (source: xvmount): Small graphical utility for mounting devices by users. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-15 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bazhang> my ntop is giving all kinds of errors ;[
<willis_> back in the good old days - we dident have any fancy automounting thingsd.. :) we did it the old fashioned way!
<willis_> bazhang,  errors in the cli ya ran it from?
<willis_> bazhang,  you did run it with sudo?
<bazhang> aha willis_ what parameter did you give to ntop? I am getting rrd failed or some such errors (with sudo)
<SpAc> I'm really happy with my Ubuntu machine! Don't shoot be down for being off topic... I just have to say that I switched form Windows at the start of the year and so far it has been great. I had to go back to Windows briefly, and it crashed!
<willis_> bazhang, Wed 27 Feb 2008 08:02:58 AM EST  PDA: Welcome to PDA. (C) 2001-2005 by L.Deri and W.Brock
<willis_> Wed 27 Feb 2008 08:02:58 AM EST  RRD: Welcome to Round-Robin Databases. (C) 2002-04 by Luca Deri.
<waylandbill> SpAc: welcome as a new Ubuntu user.
<wols> willis_: welcome to bad channel pasting
<bazhang> SpAc: great to hear! post a testimonial on ubuntuforums and come discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<bashca> how can share connection with win client
<willis_> bazhang,  i just ran the normal command. with sudo.
<SpAc> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<willis_> bazhang,  onlyu error i see is - **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd)
<willis_> bazhang,  but the web interface is working here.
<bazhang> willis_: yeah that is it--nothing to worry about right?
<willis_> bazhang,  its working here. :)
<bazhang> hehe
<willis_> bazhang,  the ntop homepage has ooodles of docs.
<sprocket> Reformulate:( I dont make sence sometimes..hehe) in "make menuconfig" I do "?" and get info about a choise. In that info it says "Depends on:<modules>" must all those <modules> be enabled?
<willis_> bazhang, some of the docs may even say what RRD is. :)
<bazhang> willis_: you are correct--my bad ;]
<willis_> bazhang,  Store on disk persistent traffic statistics in RRD format
<willis_> bazhang,  looks  like its some sort of log/data format standard to me.
<bazhang> thanks willis_!
<willis_> bazhang,  or so http://www.ntop.org/overview.html sats
<willis_> bazhang,  if you really want fancy graphs   http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/
<loser2012> test
<willis_> well night all.
<sprocket> has anyoune compiled his own kernel in ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> no, but i did it in slackware 5 yersa go
<smallfoot-> years
<dead_end> once
<bazhang> cya willis_ and thanks again!
<Kira> How do I give root access to a user (other than the first user that is created when installing Ubuntu)?
<bazhang> Kira: you want to add them to the sudoers?
<abhi_> weird! can any one tell me what these permissions mean? drwsrwsr-x?
<cliebow> suid sgid
<cliebow> setuid setgid
<sprocket> smallfoot: hmm ... ok perhaps u remember hehe. when u do a choise about module that u want to add to the kernel an dit says that that module depend on other modules does it mean that i have to incorporate those as well?
<Kira> bazhang: pretty much. as long as the user can do all the administrative stuff the normal way.
<sprocket> i mean "is says" not dit says
<Kira> the normal Ubuntu way anyway (always using sudo?)
<sieg> hi everybody
<david_> hello
<abhi_> in permissions, what does s stand for?
<david_> can anyone suggest something like flashget that allows multiple downloads of the same file?
<wols> abhi_: suid
<smallfoot-> sprocket, i have no idea, im a noob and new to ubuntu
<SlowRedFox> could someone translate "Timeout waiting for PADS packets" for me? having trouble remaining connected to adsl set up with pppoeconf.
<abhi_> wols: see i have a directory in which i get this permission string rws what is the s stand for in that? suid?
<ArthurArchnix> Gnome Main Menu Editor (aka alacarte) won't change some menu names. I can't edit GIMP Image Manipulation Program, for example. I change the name, and nothing happens. Reboot doesn't fix it.
<david_> can anyone suggest something like flashget that allows multiple downloads of the same file?
<abhi_> wols: ?
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: I take it you aren't using Ubuntu 7.10
<wols> !tell abhi_ about permissions
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: I am
<ce_lonely> tyt
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: Then I have no idea
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Can anyone point me to good resources for figuring out a "mpt_config failed" error with an Edubuntu server I've got?  It seems to hang at this point and actually only continues if I hit ctl-alt-del (which then completes its boot cycle, instead of rebooting the system...).
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: It's probably Ubuntu's gettext support messing crap up again
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: No clue where the actual config files are that alacarte is editing?
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: Oh, I know that, I wrote it :P
<ArthurArchnix> hehe
<ArthurArchnix> lucky me
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: that'd be ~/.local/share/applications/
<jrib> Amaranth: maybe permissions on ~/.local/ or ~/.config/
<ArthurArchnix> thanks..
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: ^
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: The problem is that alacarte is calling gnome-desktop-item-edit which edits Name[en] but thanks to Ubuntu changes this key is ignored and it needs to change Name
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: So this is an Ubuntu-only problem that needs to be fixed in gnome-desktop-item-edit which is a part of gnome-panel
<Amaranth> Not my bug ;)
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: hehe... I'm quite happy with it otherwise and don't mind getting my fingers dirty a bit.
<abhi_> wols: still nothing about s
<jrib> abhi_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<nosto> does anyone know if there is a "fraps" like program that can also record openGL for gusty?
<cberlo> I am running a 7.10 server with the "mpt_config" issue.  Anyone with suggestions?  Google didn't help much -- just pointed me back to someone with the same issue 3 weeks ago in Ubuntuforums.
<Stwange> whoah I just freed the fish.... I feel like that's my good deed for the day!
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: So, for example, I would do this: "sudo mv Take/ Screenshot.desktop Screenshot.desktop"
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: the file name is unimportant
<Amaranth> ArthurArchnix: it's the contents of the file which luckily are ini-type (like windows .ini files) so very easy to edit by hand
<simion314> hi, after some upgrades in myu grup i have 5 entries for kernels and i want to remove them(the entries and the old kernels) maybe keep one for backup. Is a standard way to do this or it is done manualy?
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: Ahh.. I see it now. Super. Cheers.
<ArthurArchnix> Lot of langauges in there.
<erUSUL> simion314: remove the kernel packages that you do nor use
<erUSUL> simion314: you really should be using "linux-image" that is a meta-package that depends on the last released kernel
<Stwange> can anyone tell me how to lock the fish away again?
<cberlo> Stwange: Okay, what fish is that?
<Anubis_be> lock a fish away, mmmm
<Stwange> cberlo, alt+f2 -> free the fish
<Stwange> that one
<jrib> Stwange: you need to kill your panel
<Anubis_be> put it in a tank, then put it in a safe, and the lock the safe
<Anubis_be> :)
<pizzicato`> !nokia
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<cberlo> Cool.  Nice little easter egg.
<simion314> i can remove the old kernels from synaptic?
<jrib> simion314: sure, you should probably keep the last one around though
<StevenR123> when creating a partion in XP to be used by ubuntu should i set it as NTFS or Linux ext 2 or 3
<cberlo> Stwange: The fish appears to leave on it's own.
<dsl_> StevenR123: leave it as free space
<Stwange> cberlo, don't be fooled, it comes back
<cberlo> Stwange: nm -- it's back.  LOL
<Stwange> it's cute at first but.... :S
<cberlo> Clicking on it makes it swim away pretty fast...
<K-Nibal> ah oui c mieux comme sa :)
<Stwange> it still comes back
<con-man> StevenR123: FAT32
<jrib> !fr | K-Nibal
<ubotu> K-Nibal: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<con-man> StevenR123: Can be accessed by both windows and linux
<K-Nibal> nan c bon c règlé :)
<bullgard4> How can I put to good use the pcspkr driver? Typing 'beep' in a Gnome terminal does not produce any output.
<StevenR123> con-man im not to worried about it being accsess by both I use a single smaller drive im splitting in half for the os's i have another drive for files
<dsl_> StevenR123: the important thing is for you to resize windows and create space for Ubuntu. the Ubuntu installer will fortmat the partition as ext3 anyway
<Stwange> ah I think it's had enough cberlo, 5 or 6 times
<K-Nibal> bcp de channel english :/
<simion314> what is the name of the program for geting youtube videos? qtube? is other such program
<cberlo> Stwange: Okay.  Was just looking up how to kill the fish.  Found "gegls from outer space" though...
<AuraithX> how do I remove the window selector from the panel?
<erUSUL> simion314: i use a greasemonkey script
<Stwange> simion314, there's a plugin for firefox called "unplug" - I use that one
<jrib> Stwange, cberlo: it won't go away until you pkill gnome-panel
<dsl_> simion314: i think there is a greasemonkey script that will allow you to download them in firefox
<erUSUL> AuraithX: rightclick on it select quit
<AuraithX> there isn't a 'quit' option
<Stwange> jrib, is that going to do other things? like kill my desktop? I did "killall Xorg" yesterday and the whole thing froze
<cberlo> jrib: Will it be gone after a reboot?
<jrib> Stwange: it kills your panel and then it restarts your panel
<jrib> cberlo: yes
<Stwange>  thanks jrib :). I kind of miss it :(
<cberlo> Alrighty then.  Now, last request on my issue (as I watch this silly fish swim past...):  can anyone suggest how I'd diagnose "mpt_config failed"?
<two_bits> is there a way to find out what class a window is? say for use in compiz?
<AuraithX> any1 know how to remove the window selector?
<jrib> two_bits: xprop or xwininfo maybe?
<jrib> AuraithX: what is that?
<StevenR123> DSL ok im going to resize the drive like you said and let the install do the rest.. Im looking at the resize partion box now.. its asking for (Free space before) Do i just enter in current memory availbe or how much i want it to give me
<AuraithX> the thing on your panel that shows you all the windows open
<cberlo> Well, I'm outta here.  Gotta find this answer somewhere...
<prakashrao> root
<AuraithX> I have them on both panels and I want to remove one
<jrib> AuraithX: right click on the drag bar to the left of it and remove it
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<prakashrao> how to get apache web server icon
<AuraithX> jrib; thanks
<dsl_> StevenR123: are you on Ubuntu/Windows/Live CD?
<erUSUL> AuraithX: maybe is Remove from panel (mine is in spanish)
<StevenR123> dsl sorry im running the partion software on windows right now
<AuraithX> erUSUL; I got it alrdy, you need to right click the drag  bar
<dsl_> StevenR123: which one? gparted?
<slashzul> hi guys
<slashzul> how can I display an xterm on my ubuntu?
<slashzul> from a remote server
<StevenR123> dsl Partion Magic on windows XP  is that what you mean?
<slashzul> what options are set to block? I did edit sshd_config to allow remote xterms
<dash32> brauche mal dringend deutsche hilfe
<dsl_> StevenR123: yes. I think partition magic is graphical ,isnt it? What you need to do is resize Windows and leave the rest either unformated or formated as Fat32, remember the partition size cause when you install Linux it will name them differently
<erUSUL> AuraithX: of course if you right click on a minimiced window you get the menu for the window not the window selector ;)
<slashzul> what options are set to block? I did edit sshd_config to allow remote xterms
<khamael> is it possible to make the network-manager start at boot, and not when I log in?
<slashzul> how can I display an xterm on my ubuntu from a remote server?
<Stwange> sladen, use ssh -X
<Stwange> sorry, slashzul use ssh -X
<Stwange> I want to open the same pdf twice with document viewer, is this possible?
<slashzul> ion timed out))
<slashzul> [08:00am]<Stwange> I want to open the same pdf twice with document viewer, is
<slashzul>                    this possible?
<slashzul> -:- joosep [n=joosep@84-50-78-196-dsl.trt.estpak.ee] has joined #ubuntu
<slashzul> how can I enable access control for remote hosts?
<konoha_girl> hi.....
<Stwange> slashzul, if you have ssh installed, they follow the same access control as your userlist I think
<StevenR123> DSL i appreciate it looked like that did the trick going to go ahead and let the system reboot and attempt a install
<Stwange> so eg. if your username 'slashzul' has sudo privileges, you'll get those access rights if you ssh in with that username
<dsl_> StevenR123: please read the link i sent you last time before you install
<dsl_> i think it will be helpful
<StevenR123> dsl well scratch that i thought this was freeware it wont let me aply the changes it just a demo partion software
<mohamed> hi guys
<StevenR123> dsl ive got to dig up some other software that will let me create that chunk of memory i need
<mohamed> can anybody tell me how to connect my external hd
<mavi-> just plug it in
<iositd> mohamed: just plug it in?
<mohamed> can i explain you what i did
<mohamed> i have dual boot winxp pro and ubuntu
<dsl_> StevenR123: do you have an Ubuntu Live CD? you can do it from it ,but its a bit slow, if you have a CD burner you can burn a copy of gparted and boot from it
<iositd> mohamed: if you dont we can't help you :-)
<mohamed> i plugged it in
<mohamed> but it is not detecting
<mohamed> the hd
<mohamed> when i type lsusb
<iositd> mohamed: is it giving you any errors? just for ease of reading, can you try to put it all on a single line?
<mohamed> yea
<xolve> I use Kubuntu 7.10. The problem is that if I leave my pc unattended for a few minutes the CPU usage goes to 100% (this I know through superkaramba theme) and the task bar becomes unresponsive - no tooltips, no clicks nothing. And adding to it what irkss me most is that the system tray clock, superkaramba themes still show the output as requied, the music in background still works and I can still move the mouse.
<xolve> I usually run amaroK, Kopete, superkaramba, konqueror and konsole. I have tried closing various applications but still the problem persists.
<xolve> I identified the problem by leaving top open on a konsole window. Its Xorg that consumes all of the CPU cycles.
<mohamed> lsusb when i type it shows profilic
<mohamed> but later that also not showing up
<mohamed> so what it can be
<KevinK> how do you guis sync your generic mp3 player with a playlist? (2-way-sync) ?
<Trae> I have to use curl (wget isn't installed I don't have root blah blah)  to grab something remotely.  Anyone know the syntax for that off the top of their heads?  The man page is cryptic as hell.
<mohamed> iostb are you there
<dsl_> mohamed: what does lsusb show>?
<Trae> normally I'd just:  wget url
<mohamed> wait a second let me see it
<xolve> I use Kubuntu 7.10. The problem is that if I leave my pc unattended for a few minutes the CPU usage goes to 100% (this I know through superkaramba theme) and the task bar becomes unresponsive - no tooltips, no clicks nothing. And adding to it what irkss me most is that the system tray clock, superkaramba themes still show the output as requied, the music in background still works and I can still move the mouse.
<xolve> I usually run amaroK, Kopete, superkaramba, konqueror and konsole. I have tried closing various applications but still the problem persists.
<xolve> I identified the problem by leaving top open on a konsole window. Its Xorg that consumes all of the
<xolve> CPU cycles.
<iositd> mohamed: it is possible that you didn't unmount your hd properly in windows. This means you have to force it.
<mohamed> it doesnt show anythng
<iositd> !repeat | xolve
<ubotu> xolve: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rapp> hi everyone!
<iositd> mohamed: it doesnt show anything as in it's blank or as in all 0000:0000 ?
<mohamed> i already unmounted it from winxp it also showed me its safe to remove the disk then i removed it
<Rapp> what is the latest kernel on ubuntu? is 2.6.24.3 already available as a package?
<mohamed> yea it shows like that
<mohamed> 0000:0000
<AuraithX> Has anyone got mircryption working on GAIM?
<erUSUL> Rapp: 2.6.22.y for current stable
<iositd> mohamed: is it one of those hd's that spin up when you plug your cable in?
<mohamed> ok
<mohamed> so now what to do
<Rapp> erUSUL, and for unstable or whatever it is called in ubuntu? is there a page where i can look that up?
<Jorel> Someone can help me with a problem of raid? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57576/
<erUSUL> Rapp: hardy will come with 2.6.24.y
<AuraithX> or is there any other 'micryption' alternatives that work across all platforms?
<erUSUL> AuraithX: truecrypt?
<iositd> mohamed: we'll need to figure out why it isn't mounting your drive. Does it show you any errors?
<mohamed> nothing
<mohamed> its just silent
<Jahromeo> anyon here or am i dc?
<iositd> mohamed: have you tried to keep it plugged in on a reboot?
<mohamed> yea
<mohamed> i tried
<AuraithX> truecrypt has nothing do with IRC as far as I can tell...
<iositd> mohamed: switched usb ports as well? like have you tried to use the ones you use for your keyboard? and try to keep it on a single line please
<DASPRiD> does somebody know about dbdesigner fork on amd64 gutsy?
<mohamed> yea i tried that too changing the ports
<ntolo> Need some clarification.my phpmyadmin works for address 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 but not localhost.How can i associate localhost to 127.0.0.1 so that i dont have to type the numbers when i try things out but just "locahost"?
<DASPRiD> ntolo: edit /etc/hosts
<iositd> mohamed: it almost sounds like your hd isn't working at all .... and i'm out of options ... so i'll have to let someone else take this one :(
<mohamed> ok thank you for your help
<Grab> hey guys my shell admin told me to use "quota" to show my disk quota. but i dont get any output: what to do ??
<erUSUL> Grab: ask for clarification ? afaics ubuntu does not have quota enabled by default
<mohamed> anyone there to tell me how to make workout my usb external hdd
<mavi-> mohamed: type "dmesg" after you plug it in
<mohamed> ok
<mavi-> if it floods you with errors you have a problem
<mavi-> if it says stuff like "usb disk found blaha" thhhhen it works
<mohamed> yea it flashes with errors
<mavi-> and also, why do ubuntu keeps repeating keys as mad when i type? =(
<l815> hey all
<mavi-> mohamed: what does the error say?
<mavi-> mohamed: i/o error?
<mohamed> it says usb device using ehci_hcd
<mohamed> error -71
<mohamed> address 59
<mrtsunami> mavi-, might want to adjust key repeat settings in System>Preferences>Keyboad
<mavi-> no
<mavi-> its a bug
<mohamed> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 58
<mohamed> [ 5236.495811] usb 6-2.4: device not accepting address 58, error -71
<l815> anyone know how to mute the speakers when i plug in the headphones?
<mohamed> error show like this
<mavi-> im just annoyed, i know exactly why it does it =|
<mohamed> anybody knows about this error
<Stwange> can anyone recommend a pdf reader? The default one is fine, but I want to open the same document twice and it just won't let me
 * xolve feeling ignored
<Stwange> l815, is that not a problem with your speakers? Have you tried them on other OS's, or from an mp3 player?
<l815> it's not my speakers because it works fine on windows
<l815> i have a vaio fz240e
<l815> i've tried all the fixes i've found but none have wored
<l815> *worked
<Stwange> guess you'll have to watch pron without the sound :)
<l815> haha
<l815> it's a pain when i try to listen to music at the library when doing work :/
<LupusNoctis> Anyone know if the Server flavour of 7.10 automount USB flash drives?  what w ould the path to such a device be?  Trying to download non-apt packages without a GUI or browser is tricky...
<dude_> bonjour
<mohamed> anybody there to tell me about solving problem in external hdd
<netron1234> lupusnoctis-> you tried using "wget" to pull down non-apt packages?
<chris0> mohamed: it depends on what the problem is....
<mohamed> i see
<gnubie> l815, do you have the link to the ubuntu sound troubleshooting?
<mohamed> so how to do now
<LupusNoctis> wget to the direct URL, eh?
<netron1234> lupus_> wget the package. or tar file. or zip file ...
<LupusNoctis> Been a while since my command line days =]
<netron1234> wget http://blah.com/non-apt-package.tar.gz
<dgjones> LupusNoctis, I'm not certain whether it will automount flash drives, but assuming it does, I'd guess the mount point would be either /media/mountpoint or /mnt/mountpoint, mine normally mount as /media/dsk
<Jahromeo> what does the apt-get purge command do?
<chris0> mohamed: what is the problem with the drive?
<mohamed> i dont know
<Jahromeo> what is different between purge and remove?
<mohamed> its not showing up
<l815> no i don't
<netron1234> then tar -xvzf non-apt-package.tar.gz to decompress
<chris0> Jahromeo: it deletes configuration files
<gnubie> l815, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Pici> Jahromeo: Uninstalls and removes all configurations that you may have in /etc
<anakim> Hi all
<l815> i'm pretty sure i followed that guide already
<l815> i've updated alsa and all that before
<gnubie> ahh
<l815> i'll look at that guide though, thanks
<ntolo> DASPRiD : The etc/hosts has 127.0.0.1 localhost.It looks fine,i dont get the error.
<chris0> mohamed: can you look in your /etc/fstab and see if the drive is listed? For example, if it's mounted on /media disk, see if /media/disk is in your fstab?
<anakim> Any idea how to tell cryptsetup to mount and encrypted volume AFTER is has been detected by the USB subsystem?
<Jahromeo> so if i want to uninstall kiba dock i should do remove or purge?
<anakim> rootdelay=n does not do it
<mohamed> ok let me try
<Jahromeo> remove - only removes the install program ? but purge - removes program + installed files? - am i getting that correctly?
<Jahromeo> remove - only removes the install program ? but purge - removes program + install files? - am i getting that correctly?
<chris0> Jahromeo: my personal preference is to purge, but that deletes your config files if you ever want to install it again...
<Grab> how can i know what folders use the most space?
<Grab> from shell
<rosebuntu> grab / du -h
<chris0> Grab: ls -alh
<mohamed> how to see that chis0
<erUSUL> Grab: of all the hard drive ??
<mohamed> using /etc/fstab
<rosebuntu> du / -h
<Grab> erUSUL of my shell account
<chris0> mohamed: go to a terminal and type less /etc/fstab. when you're done looking at it, q quits
<erUSUL> Grab: Aps>accesories>disk analizer
<rosebuntu> du / -shx
<Grab> erUSUL im on a shel
<mohamed> ok i typed it
<Grab> remote shell
<Grab> no GUI
<Pici> !enter  | Grab
<ubotu> Grab: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JediMaster> Hey guys, anyone know the location of the deb package uninstall scripts? (e.g. postrm etc)
<CrAnK> pedia
<CrAnK> kanenas
<CrAnK> elinaS?
<chris0> mohamed: do you see /media/disk (or /media/anything?)
<JediMaster> I need to hack an old script to get it to uninstall cleanly
<mohamed> i dont seee
<CrAnK> KANENAS ELINAS??????????
<Pici> !en | CrAnK
<rosebuntu> dpkg remove
<ubotu> CrAnK: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mohamed> media is not showing at all
<CrAnK> can you help me?
<chris0> mohamed: ok...it's a USB drive, right?
<rosebuntu> hey guys ^____________^
<CrAnK> i need download
<mohamed> yea
<l815> is there a way to mute the speakers directly through some configuration files?
<CrAnK> ubuntu
<CrAnK> linux
<CrAnK> ubuntu
<CrAnK> linux
<CrAnK> download
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=ucc&no=87
<FloodBot3> CrAnK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CrAnK> free
<Pici> !download > CrAnK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<xolve> I use Kubuntu 7.10. The problem is that if I leave my pc unattended for a few minutes the CPU usage goes to 100% (this I know through superkaramba theme) and the task bar becomes unresponsive - no tooltips, no clicks nothing. And adding to it what irkss me most is that the system tray clock, superkaramba themes still show the output as requied, the music in background still works and I can still move the mouse.
<xolve> I usually run amaroK, Kopete, superkaramba, konqueror and konsole. I have tried closing various applications but still the problem persists.
<xolve> I identified the problem by leaving top open on a konsole window. Its Xorg that consumes all of the CPU cycles.
<xolve> Please help.
<chris0> mohamed: can you type ls /dev/sd  and then hit the tab key twice and tell me what it says?
<ubuntuisloved> where does the application menu store its info ? i want to remove some items through shell scripts
<rosebuntu> hey guys ^_______^ smile
<CrAnK> 1 prive message
<CrAnK> for link
<CrAnK> download
<dgjones> !gutsy | CrAnK,
<CrAnK> ubuntu
<ubotu> CrAnK,: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<djb> hey guys
<ubuntuisloved> where does the application menu store its info ? i want to remove some items through shell scripts
<djb> i have a ?
<l815> anyone know an alsa version that fixes the headphones/speaker problem on Vaio fz series?
<Pici> !repeat | ubuntuisloved
<ubotu> ubuntuisloved: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=ucc&no=87
<rosebuntu> i'm korean loco team leader
<mohamed> it shows command not found
<rosebuntu> please vist our web site
<Pici> rosebuntu: Please don't advertise sites in this channel, Ubuntu related or not.
<rosebuntu> anyone Canadian?
<LupusNoctis> Eh?!
<acesx420> lol
<rosebuntu> we are freinds
<dgjones> !offtopic | rosebuntu
<ubotu> rosebuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rosebuntu> i'm not advertizing
<chris0> mohamed: ok...whatever. That's weird. Try this: Go into gconf-editor and navigate to /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options , and then remove the "usefree" option from the list. Exit gconf-editor, and try hotplugging your drive again (from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582045)
<LupusNoctis> Welcome to Canada, everyone's favourite neighbourhood socialist hotbed!
<rosebuntu> uboto / you are a bad guy
<chris0> mohamed: so you need to open a terminal and type gconf-editor
<mohamed> ok
<rosebuntu> uboto / offtopic channel is frozen
<LupusNoctis> don't blame the tools, ubotu is only a bog=t
<rosebuntu> this channel is hot. i like it
<mohamed> ok i did like that
<mohamed> now what to do
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=ucc&no=87
<l815> is there a way to install windows drivers on linux?
<chris0> mohamed: try plugging the drive in again
<mohamed> ok i did it
<mohamed> now
<wols> l815: depends on the drivers
<chris0> mohamed: does it come up?
<l815> they are vista made drivers from Sony
<anakim> Any idea how to tell cryptsetup to mount and encrypted volume AFTER is has been detected by the USB subsystem?
<mohamed> now it shows prolific technology inc under lsusb
<l815> because i had this problem with windows, but the update from sony fixed it on windows
<chris0> ok, that's good...did it automount the drive?
<l815> so maybe i can try and use it on ubuntu
<chris0> mohamed: ok, that's good...did it automount the drive?
<mohamed> how to do that
<Anubis_be> hey all, is ubuntu hardy the next version?
<dgjones> Anubis_be, yes
<rosebuntu> yes it is
<netron1234> yeah. hardy is the next one.
<rosebuntu> hardy halron
<chris0> mohamed: go to Panel -> Places -> computer and see if it shows up.
<Anubis_be> is it still testing or is it all stable?
<Pici> !hardy | Anubis_be
<ubotu> Anubis_be: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<netron1234> testing .  alpha 5 release.
<mohamed> not showing
<Anubis_be> ouch, don't touch it release then :)
<mohamed> only my internal drives showing up
<netron1234> ls /media
<rosebuntu> ubuto / you are a good person. i'm sorry
<Pici> rosebuntu: ubotu is not a person, it is a bot.
<Pici> !bot | rosebuntu
<ubotu> rosebuntu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chris0> mohamed:  ok. from the same web page I found this:  First I removed "usefree". It did nothing.
<chris0> So I rebooted and my usb devices still wouldn't hot plug. So I put "usefree" back in, and rebooted once more.
<chris0> Now my devices all work fine! So it seems that you need to remove it, reboot, put it back and reboot again.
<chris0> Strange but... worked for me.  .... it'll take a little bit, but you can try rebooting and changing the usefree option back
<ubuntuisloved> found it under .config
<mohamed> yea
<chris0> sorry about the triple post there.......
<rosebuntu> please visit Korean loco team hompage
<rosebuntu> http://ubuntu.hubweb.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=ucc&no=87
<bod_> chris0, quadrouple ;~)
<wols> rosebuntu: do not spam here
<l815> so how can i figure out if the windows driver is installable on linux?
<wols> l815: what do you need a driver for exactly?
<chris0> bod_: I copy/pasted something and it takes newline chars to mean multiple posts.
<bod_> chris0, are you using xchat?
<chris0> bod_: pidgin
<rosebuntu> it's not a spam
<rosebuntu> i am telling you a good information
<dgjones> rosebuntu, please don't keep pasting your website in the channel, it interrupts people who are looking for help, use #ubunu-offtopic for general chat and conversation
<l815> my audio
<l815> my speakers won't mute when headphones are plugged in
<wols> l815: which is what device exactly?
<bod_> chris0, oh, not sure bout pidgin, but in xchat you can see the newline chars as a block with four points on it, just delete the blocks and your all good ;~)
<Pici> rosebuntu: I've asked you three times not to do that. I've shown you the guidelines; http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines  I'm feeling a little generous today, so this is my last warning.
<l815> what's the command to output of the driver
<bazhang> rosebuntu: please stop
<l815> it's HDA intel for alsa
<l815> and
<rosebuntu> yes. i pomist not to do
<rosebuntu> i promise not to do that
<l815> sigmatel stac9872ak for oss
 * bod_ Pici, warnings (somethings not right there) ;~)
<bazhang> bod_: hi!
<Fougner> hey, when I compile from source, and the mysql is installed in another dir, what's the most usual way to solve this?
<bod_> bazhang, hey dude
<nottha_k_> how do I resolve a domain from a specific nameserver? "dig @" is mentioned in the manpage but it doesn't seem to work
<mohamed> hello
<Fougner> setting environment variable in the make-command?
 * bod_ thinks this room is quiet today .................
<chris0> mohamed: hello, any luck?
<mohamed> nothing
<mohamed> remains the same
<chris0> mohamed: what kind of computer is it?
<mohamed> it is dual boot with winxp pro and ubuntu dual core
<chris0> mohamed: laptop? Desktop?
<mohamed> desktop
<bod_> mohamed, 32/64 ?
<l815> are there any guides on installing windows drivers on linux ?
<manchicken> Anybody know how to change the mouse+hotkey resize to Alt+button03?
<mohamed> 64
<bazhang> l815: for wireless?
<chris0> mohamed: ok...some laptops have issues with USB...that's not your problem though
<mohamed> yea
<bod_> !ndiswrapper | l815
<wols> mohamed: what happens in dmesg when you plug it in?
<ubotu> l815: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mohamed> wait
<l815> no for audio
<wols> l815: does not exist
<Trinexx> Crap. Lightbulb in the living-room just blew out.
<l815> !ndiswrapper
<mohamed> [ 7323.377968] usb 6-2.2: device not accepting address 110, error -71
<wols> l815: what device is it?
<mohamed> [ 7323.466031] usb 6-2.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 1
<chris0> mohamed: yes?
<snador> how can i close the "man" command
<mohamed> message i pasted
<mohamed> error -71
<Odd-rationale> snador: q
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<l815> sigmatel stac9872ak
<l815> or intel hda for alsa
<snador> thank you
<mohamed> tell me chris0
<chris0> mohamed: I'm googling....
<bazhang> l815: see that link above
<bod_> l815, whats wrong with your audio?
<bod_> snador, ctrl+z or q i think
<mohamed> ok
<l815> bod: the speakers dont mute when i plug in headphones
<l815> bazhang: thanks
<rosebuntu> mohamed / where are you form? arabic?
<snador> that's a speaker issue
<mohamed> no from hongkong
<mohamed> i am from hongkong
<l815> bazhang: but i tried that page already
<rosebuntu> yeah
<Fougner> I need to compile from source, and an depending app is installed in another unusual directory. How can I set a or include that hat other directory to the new compiling?
<Jack_Sparrow> l815, You need to recompile alsa using ver 15 NOT 16 to fix that
<rosebuntu> Fougner / you should learn auto tools
<manchicken> Fougner: That really depends on what you're compiling.
<bod_> l815, laptop or desktop ??
<kjdx>  	
<kjdx> I know someone help solve these two errors?
<kjdx> I am using ubuntu 7.10 server with virtualmin webmin and now I have created a virtual server, and if I try to validarlo says:
<kjdx> Webalizer reporting no apache logs found for virtual host
<kjdx> Log file rotation found no apache logs for virtual host
<FloodBot3> kjdx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l815> bod_: laptop
<Pici> Fougner: Usually ./configure --help will list some arguments you can supply to point it at other directories for dependencies.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Fougner> Pici, ah, thx
<bod_> l815, its a bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/109838
<Fougner> Pici, that's the answer I was looking for ;)
<l815> bod_: thanks i'll check it out
<chris0> mohamed: try this link....http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6  anything useful there?
 * canyouscore is away: I'm busy
<bod_> l815, also, type this into google --       speakers dont mute when using headphones ubuntu                       -- its got loadsa ood hits
<mohamed> ok
<manchicken> So, anybody know how to make the hotkey+mouse resize use button03 instead of button02?
<l815> bod_: i've tried probably 80% of those guides lol
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> What can I do to fix?
<kjdx> Sorry for my English writing with google translate Italian because I have tried to find information about ubuntu.it but I was able to say nothing to nobody hours
<Fougner> how can I "uninstall" old apps compiled from source?
<ConstyXIV> is there a easy way to forward RDP via SSH like with VNC's "vncviewer foohost via barhost"?
<mohamed> ok
<bod_> l815, theres bug reports and loadsa forum threads onit,.,.theres prob a fix or workaround somewhere
<erUSUL> Fougner: if you didn't use checkinstall you will have to do it by hand
<nottha_k> /lastlog/resolve
<dude_> ooo
<l815> bod_: yeah i hope i can find one. It's the only real big problem i've run into so far
<Fougner> erUSUL, what is the most usual dirs to delete stuff from? =)
<Fougner>  /bin, /etc and? :P
<bod_> l815, if you give me a cookie, il help find the answer........
<erUSUL> Fougner: /usr/local/*
<dondong> guys,iv updated my awn to 0.3.1,but found that some of the applets cannot be used,only can see a white line,whats wrong?
<l815> bod_: a real cookie?!?!
<Fougner> erUSUL, thanks
 * bod_ would type          /me gives bod_ a cookie
<erUSUL> !it | kjdx
<ubotu> kjdx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bod_> erUSUL, read up,.,.he says he's been there and its silent
 * l815 gives bod_a cookie 
<l815> :)
 * bod_ got a cookie
<bod_> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
 * bod_ will help now ;~)
 * l815 says yay!
<l815> but i'm in class now so can't test audio atm :/
 * l815 T-T
<bod_> l815, do both the speakers and headphones get sound or just the speakers?
<l815> bod_: both get sound after i add the option in the alsa config to =vaio
<bod_> l815, k, 1 sec
 * l815 please wait...
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Did you see my note earlier on how to fix that.
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, npoe,.,.plz repost ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> l815, You need to recompile alsa using ver 15 NOT 16 per #Alsa room
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, no worries i found it
<bod_> damn
<l815> Jack_Sparrow: okay I will try that once I am outa class . thanks
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, read the first post here -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4311052
 * l815 thanks everyone for the help
<bod_> l815, ur welcome -- if it doesnt work, come back and weel have another go
<l815> bod_, sounds great :)
 * bod_ just wants more cookies
 * l815 gives bod_ a cookie (peanut butter crunch) ;o
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, THat post is over a year old and for a different release.  Even then I take things on the forums with a grain of salt.
<chombee> Anyone know how the boot time of Gutsy is compared to Feisty? Faster? Slower?
<l815> gusty's boot is pretty fast on my laptop
<i0n> what is the difference in qmail and sendmail?
<l815> but slows down when gnome kicks in ;o
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ooppss,.,. ok,.ty.,.,. il remember to check the dates in future ,.,.;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> chombee, Personally slower but I am now using compiz effects so that might add some time
<Grab> hey guys what's the fastest way to transfer files from my shell to my pc ? (i already use sftp, but it's slow
 * bod_ spits out the cookie and reminds l815 that he is allergic to peanuts
<marcelle> hi, i'm still having trouble with running OpenGL programs on a Mobility FireGL 9000.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, np.. the Alsa room has the latest info and generally very helpful
 * l815 april fools :O
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, is that #Alsa or #alsa   ?? il start sending people there when all else fails then
<erUSUL> i0n: too great to be explained here. there are a lot of literature about them on the web
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, I dont know if channels are case sensitive..
<chombee> Jack_Sparrow I turned compiz off. It's my friend's laptop, and he#s telling me all works fine except it's slow to startup and shutdown. Weird
<Fougner> Grab, SCP ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chombee, turn off quiet in the grub boot line and see if you can tell where it is hanging up
<Fougner> what OS on the computers?
<Grab> lol
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, just checked,.no their not sensitive
<Fougner> Grab, what?
<alandd> I just installed Kubuntu Gutsy (7.10).  I want to install emdebian-tools but apt is giving me an error with it.  The log is at http://pastebin.com/d651e89c4  Can anyone help out or have pointers to a solution?
<bod_> !lol | Grab
<Grab> nothing
<ubotu> Grab: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Grab> wrong chan
<marcelle> so... nobody knows the answer? will Canonical be able to help with this problem?
<chombee> Jack_Sparrow -- good idea, I'll do that. D'you know which config file I alter, or how I edit the boot line?
<bod_> chombee, at rub boot selection read the small print
<bod_> grub*
<Jack_Sparrow> chombee, /boot/grub/menu.lst or just hit esc on boot the e to edit the command line
<alandd> Setting up emdebian-tools (0.2.0) ...Unable to determine apt-cache policy for Debian main! at /var/lib/dpkg/info/emdebian-tools.postinst line 132.dpkg: error processing emdebian-tools (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<chombee> Okay, thanks folks
<alandd> Ooops!  Sorry for all those lines!
<Jack_Sparrow> alandd, Are you getting that from the debian repos or ubuntu repos
<alandd> ubuntu
<alandd> It's a fresh install.  I didn't add or change any repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !find emdebian
<ubotu> Found: emdebian-tools
<bod_> !info embedian-tools
<ubotu> Package embedian-tools does not exist in gutsy
<bod_> odd
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<bod_> !info emdebian-tools
<ubotu> emdebian-tools (source: emdebian-tools): emdebian crossbuilding tool set. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Odd-rationale> !info emdebian-tools
<bod_> better
<Odd-rationale> bod_: You beat me ... :(
<bod_> mwahahaha
<alandd> If I "apt-get remove emdebian-tools" and try again, same error.
<doppelgaenger> How Can I add an application to a specific runlevel under Gutsy CLI ?
<fiXXXerMet> The security certificate that was generated for ssl (imap, ssh, pop3, sasl) belong to localhost, and not my set domain name (server.domain.tld).  How can I regenerate the certificate to use the correct domain and replace the original?
<bod_> alandd, use  'purge'  instead of remove
<alandd> bod_: OK.  Trying...
<runlevel> doppelgaenger, upstart
<doppelgaenger> ok
<runlevel> doppelgaenger, or use /etc/default/
<runlevel> man those items
<doppelgaenger> ack
<alandd> purge done.  Now installing again...
<prashant> hiiiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, It was this part of the error that concerns me..  ) ...Unable to determine apt-cache policy for Debian main!
<Guest4104968> wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<prashant> how to install cs1.6
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest4104968, Please dont do that
<jpatrick> Guest4104968: please do not do that..
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<aorra> =]
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi jp
<prashant> how to install cs1.6
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, is there an ubuntu art channel?
<alandd> bod_: Jack_Sparrow: slightly different sequence but the same error result.
<prashant> how to install cs1.6
<cd32fan> hi
<doppelgaenger> runlevel, $ man upstart
<doppelgaenger> No manual entry for upstart
<doppelgaenger> however its seems to be installed
<alandd> need an updated pastebin of the log?
<prashant> how to install cs1.6
<dgjones> !repeat | prashant
<Jack_Sparrow> prashant, please dont repeat..
<ubotu> prashant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bod_> alandd, have you got the live cd?
<alandd> yes
<cd32fan> what is best place the swap partition,before or after?
<alandd> But I'm installed to hard drive and am not running from hard drive.
<bod_> alandd, enable cd repo in synaptic and get the package from the livecd
<bod_> oh
<prashant> how to install cs1.6
<bod_> alandd, where are you running from?
<cd32fan> is it important where you put swap partition
<cd32fan> ?
<alandd> no!  s/not/now
<alandd> sorry
<bod_> !repeat > prashant     please read pm from ubotu
<danand> cd32fan - no
<alandd> I'm booted and running from the hard drive after an install from the live CD
<cd32fan> its not?
 * alandd has fat fingers sometimes
<cd32fan> okey
<csaba> ode.net
<cd32fan> thankyou
<bod_> alandd, yer, wack in the cd, then install from synaptic after tellin synaptic to use the packaes on cd then youll get the package off the disc
<prashant> what is pm
<danand> cd32fan - shouldn't make any difference where it is, just as long as it can be accessed you should be ol
<komputes> Which file keeps tabs on all the wireless networks you have connected to?
<bod_> prashant, private message
<komputes> Which file keeps tabs on all the wireless networks you have connected to, using nm-applet?
<alandd> bod_: Thanks.  I'll try that.  Later though.  I have to leave.
<bod_> !repeat | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alandd> Thanks, all!
<bod_> alandd, kk,. ;~)
<cd32fan> btw
<cd32fan> anybody here play counter strike on ubuntu?
<bod_> komputes, apologies,.,.didnt notice the extra bit
<prashant> is any cs 4 ubuntu
<cd32fan> is it playable
<komputes> bod_: sorry, just wanted to specify
<bod_> cd32fan, yes it works,.,.through steam and cedega
<byte_slave> hello all!
<bod_> komputes, tis ok.,.,. i only bot'd you because i thouht it was the same message ;~)
<sas67> hiya
<sas67> got a problem
<bod_> shoot
<cd32fan> one more thing
<sas67> just installed 7.10 in a vm workstation
<prashant> which module required to install cs 1.6
<sas67> but cant connect to internet
<cd32fan> if i install the alpha version of ubuntu,will i be able to update it later on
<marcelle> sigh...
<marcelle> bye
<sas67> older version of ubuntu was fine
<bod_> cd32fan, of course
<cd32fan> excellent
<prashant> which module required to install cs 1.6
<byte_slave> i've 2 NICs in my ubuntu 7.10 box, one was choosed when set up ubuntu and o other not. making "lspci" command i can see both are recognized and installed, but i cannot use thge second one, BTW if i do an "infconfig" onle the loopback and the first one appears
<bod_> cd32fan, but hardy isnt amazingly stable yet -- #ubuntu+1
<byte_slave> any ideias?
<Pici> !wine | prashant
<ubotu> prashant: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<JimpsEd> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sofiankrt> hello everyone
<bod_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sofiankrt> how do I burn a bootable iso to my flash memory?
<prashant> thanx
<dgjones> sofiankrt, bootable install iso on flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt, pendrivelinux.com
<sofiankrt> dgjones: live cd... err usb
<danand> byte_slave - take a look at editing /etc/network/interfaces file
<bod_> dgjones, so you can install ubuntu with a memory stick
<sofiankrt> bod_: no! not ubuntu! Puppy linux
<Pici> sofiankrt: you're in #ubuntu
<sofiankrt> bod_: I'm just asking here because I'm using ubuntu
<sofiankrt> bod_: so programs for windows won't apply
<bod_> sofiankrt, same sequence
<dgjones> bod_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sas67> anyone know why it not auto bridging to my physical ethernet?
<bod_> dgjones, not for me,.,.for sofiankrt
<sas67> please?
<sofiankrt> and no, I'm not abandoning ubuntu
<sofiankrt> I love it!
<sofiankrt> I'm just looking for something more.... portable
<sofiankrt> thanks everyone!
<sofiankrt> bye
<bod_> sofiankrt, good,.,.otherwise we'd send tux after you!!
<dgjones> bod_, ok, i misread your comment
<sofiankrt> bod_: lol
<bod_> dgjones, ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones, Very handy page.. thanks
<sas67> hmmm,this busy a channel,ill be lucky to get an answer
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, links from ubotu's !install command
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sas67> kk pici
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, do you by anychance have the url of the 'how to ask good question' thats oin nickruds out message?
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones, Last time I read that !trigger, the usb install option was not there..  good to know
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Not in this computer.. no..
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ok,.,.that needs to be made into a factoid imho
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, I found it under the Installation without a CD, don't know when it was updated to include it
<Pici> !usb | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<prashant> after installing wine what to do 4 install cs 1.6
<bod_> Pici, thanks for the info -- what do i need it for?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, Nice one
<erUSUL> prashant: wine /path/to/setup.exe ??
<Pici> bod_: Weren't you looking for a factoid for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> prashant, FYI.. /j #Wine is a good resource..
<mrunagi_> whats the command stream to unzip a file
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: unzip file.zip
<komputes> Which file keeps tabs on all the wireless networks you have connected to, using nm-applet?
<dgjones> !appdb | prashant, have a look in wine's application database and you could try joining #winehq for questions on how to use wine
<ubotu> prashant, have a look in wine's application database and you could try joining #winehq for questions on how to use wine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: who have had guessed XD
<prashant> but how i ins tall cs 1.6
<bod_> Pici, no, i was talking to nickrud yesterday and we were saying how people ask stupid questions,. then in his 'out' message he had a url to a page about 'how to ask good irc questions' -- that was what i thought there should be a factoid about -- ;~)
<mrunagi_> error:  invalid compressed data to inflate whats that mean
<Pici> bod_: ah...
<erUSUL> mrunagi_: either it is not a zip file or is corrupted
<prashant> kkkkkkkk
<fiXXXerMet> The security certificate that was generated for ssl (imap, ssh, pop3, sasl) belongs to localhost, and not my fqdn.  How can I regenerate the certificate to use the correct domain and replace the original?
<bod_> Pici, and a 'how to google 'well'' would be a ood one
<bod_> good*
<Pici> bod_: suggest it then.
<dgjones> bod_, i think this might be it, rings a bell anyway http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Better questions always make for better answers
<bullgard4> How can I put to good use the pcspkr driver? Typing 'beep' in a Gnome terminal does not produce any output.
<bod_> dgjones, not the one i saw yesterday but its damn usefull,.ty ,.,. -- Pici, who should i address my request to?
 * bod_ thinks Jack_Sparrow hitthe nail
<Pici> bod_: check ubotu's usage page, it explains how to suggest a factoid.
<Pici> !usage
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bod_> bullgard4, i put mine to good use by turning it off,.,.so annoying
<bod_> Pici, thankin you
<xukun> hi all. Which file system can I best use for new install of ubuntu. I was thinking xfs for the /
<bullgard4> bod_: That solution is not acceptable for me. :D
<Arelis> Can anybody help me? I installed the new ATI drivers from the ATI site (so they're the restricted ones)), and they worked fine after the first reboot, but after the second reboot i got messed up rendering (everything looked like a puzzle), so i deleted it using the command "apt-get autoremove fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx", after that i got a REALLY messed up screen, and by reinstalling the Radeon (open-source) driver i managed to ma
<Arelis> ke it right again, then i installed the new driver again, and now i don't have direct rendering and fgl_glxgears gives a segmentation fault (fatal crash)
<bod_> bullgard4, fair enough ;~)
<mrunagi_> this makes me sad
<erUSUL> xukun: use default ext3 imho
<bod_> Pici, i cant find anywhere on that page that tells me where to suggest a factoid,.,.? is it the first link or second you meant for me to look at?
<TFrog> anyone here get a broadcom wireless working well with Herd 5 Hardy?
<dgjones> !hardy | TFrog
<ubotu> TFrog: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bod_> TFrog, hardy issues probably best addressed to the guys in #ubuntu+1
<TFrog> ty
<Grab> how do i tar compressing a folder with all subfolders??
<erUSUL> Grab: tar cvzf tarfile.tgz folder/
<Pici> bod_: Second link
<bod_> Pici, kk, looking now,.,......
<erUSUL> Grab: or use file-roller
<danand> Grab - tar -cvjf tarfile.tar.bz2 folder/
<Grab> k
<Arelis> Can anybody help me? I installed the new ATI drivers from the ATI site (so they're the restricted ones)), and they worked fine after the first reboot, but after the second reboot i got messed up rendering (everything looked like a puzzle), so i deleted it using the command "apt-get autoremove fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx", after that i got a REALLY messed up screen, and by reinstalling the Radeon (open-source) driver i managed to ma
<Arelis> ke it right again, then i installed the new driver again, and now i don't have direct rendering and fgl_glxgears gives a segmentation fault (fatal crash)
<bod_> Pici, sorry, but my eyes must be broken,.,. i cant see anything on the second or first link about suggesting new factoids,.,.good you give me a more specific pointer,.,.sorry
<byte_slave> danand, there's just records for loopback adapter and the current NIC that is working, i copied paste the statments and changed eth0 for eth1 and it seems to be up. but when pinging anotrher host it uses the old ip and not the new one where the cable is plugged
<Pe_Saltamontes> como va esto???
<Pici> bod_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#head-939476c21aa571518530bf85c289d95cd7279ee6
<dgjones> bod "!<factoid> is <fact>" gets forwarded to the operators to decide if its worth adding
<bod_> Pici, Advanced Factoid Manipulation sec?tion
<bod_> section?
<bod_> oh
<Arelis> has anybody actually read my question?
<wmkok> I have a sound problem... can anyone help with this?
<Arelis> !ubuntu-nl | wmkok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-nl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arelis> wmkok: #ubuntu-nl voor nederlandse ondersteuning :)
<iositd> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<By_Turkey> Se xy  GirL Chat ChanneL  -> > > > >   www.MircAlemTR.com
<By_Turkey> Se xy  GirL Chat ChanneL  -> > > > >   www.MircAlemTR.com
<By_Turkey> Se xy  GirL Chat ChanneL  -> > > > >   www.MircAlemTR.com
<By_Turkey> Se xy  GirL Chat ChanneL  -> > > > >   www.MircAlemTR.com
<FloodBot3> By_Turkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> hi pawan hre
<pawan> whats up
<bod_> dgjones, so if i was to type this "!gq is Your question fails to put your point accross and could easily be misinterperated, to learn how to ask 'good' questions please visit http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html"     would that work?
<danand> byte_slave - Nice one :). think you need to specify the interface that ping uses ie ping -I <ip_address or device_name>
<[CroX]> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.1 on a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo laptop but when the kernel has loaded (even using alternate text install) I get a very odd graph problem. The screen scrolls super fast, in blue, grey and red. I can discern some text so it might be an error message but I can't tell.
<wmkok> thanks, will try at -nl
<[CroX]> Could anyone please help me figure this problem out?
<dgjones> bod_, thats how i read the instruction on how to add one
<bod_> dgjones, ok ty,.,.
<Arelis> jrib: that site that By_Turkey gave above, is dangerous! It has a java applet that crashed here.
<[CroX]> Apparently I can press enter to proceed through the installation. But i can't see what I'm doing..
<bod_> Pici, ood you please verify if ive got this right,.,."!gq is Your question fails to put your point accross and could easily be misinterperated, to learn how to ask 'good' questions please visit http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html"     would that work?
<robot_jesus> could I use my flash drive as a swap partition ?
<robot_jesus> would that be fast ?
<Pici> bod_: yes.
<alumno10> hi
<bod_> Pici, cheers
<alumno10> i have ubuntu with ltsp5
<bod_> !gq is Your question fails to put your point accross and could easily be misinterperated, to learn how to ask 'good' questions please visit http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Jack_Sparrow> robot_jesus, You should not be using much swap ...  If you are trying to make your system faster, that is not going to work
<alumno10> i put a coreduo as client but youtube still see slow
<bod_> Pici, dgjones, i hope this is normal    -    <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<jpatrick> bod_: yep
<bod_> jpatrick, coolio,.,.cheers
<kambei> I have a USB Event Device connected (it is a mouse.)  When I disconnect and reconnect it, the udev regenerates the device in the filesystem, but at a different event.  Is there a way to maintain the symlink so that it "appears" that the device doesn't go away?
<teamcobra> does anyone know how to fix the initrd from a chrooted environment (remastering livecd after apt-get upgrade upgraded the kernel, and it looks like it hosed the initrd)
<bod_> jpatrick, how will i know their verdict? and how long is it likely to take?
<danand> robot_jesus - not entirely sure - taking a look at man swapon may help you out though
<Geoffrey2> anyone here today with much experience setting up open LDAP?
<teamcobra> Geoffrey: I've got a little bit
 * bod_ twiddles thumbs
<alumno10> i have ubuntu with ltsp5
<alumno10> i put a coreduo as client but youtube still see slow
<DASPRiD> well, that's intel
<DASPRiD> ^_^
<ryan__> i have a ppc computer and am running edgy eft does anybody know where i can get gnash plugin fo firefox
<Bo^Dick> hi
<bod_> ryan__, repo's?
<Bo^Dick> has anyone of you successfully stored and recovered a ntfs partition with partimage?
<soussou> anyone knows of a how-to install qdevelop in ubuntu?
<alumno10> DASPRiD, yes it is
<Geoffrey2> in the slapd.conf file, I'm supposed to provide a suffix for, I believe, the domain controller (the example given being DC=example, DC=com)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<alumno10> DASPRiD,  in tty terminal in client i cat xorg.conf and it uses right driver
 * bod_ is off to watch some youtube,.,.back in a bit
<alumno10> and network is base100, but coreduo is the only client
<nikos> i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop and had an error "no screen found" what should i do??
<byte_slave> danand, bingo thanks a lot
<alumno10> nikos, in console write sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DASPRiD> nikos, using less question marks and pluggin in a screen
<TruQuiNy> Hola hola :)!
<robot_jesus> Jack_Sparrow: im at work , all I get is 2 gigs and ive exhausted all but 5 megs which is normal , this system is going to use swap, im just trying to make it as fast as possible
<bunts> nikos change the laptop :)
<serocool> @find calculus of larson
<erUSUL> soussou: you mean kdevelop ??
<Jack_Sparrow> nikos, Did it seem to install ok for you?
<alumno10> TruQuiNy, hola
<Geoffrey2> however, I don't have an assigned domain, I'm just setting this up for my home network...is there some naming convention that should be followed for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> robot_jesus, My fear is you will burn out your flash drive.
<nikos> on my desktop everything was ok,but not at my laptop
<nikos> cannot start x
<serocool> hey i¨m looking a book
<Jack_Sparrow> nikos, But did it install to the hard drive or is live not working
<DASPRiD> i know watching a movie, but looking a book?
<nikos> live
<serocool> yes
<alumno10> nikos, write sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and section device, in driver write vesa instead original value, remember backup original file
<robot_jesus> how do I check how much swap is being used ?
<serocool> hey  i need a book of calculus of larson
<erUSUL> robot_jesus: "free"
<robot_jesus> thx
<serocool> can you helpme
<erUSUL> !ot | serocool
<ubotu> serocool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> nikos, You may need to get the alternate cd to get that installed.  you can try F6 at start or install and add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the boot line..
<robot_jesus> hehe, how do I mount by usb drive :) ?
<nikos> thx i will try it now and tell you :)
<chazco> Hi... can I copy the /var/cache/apt/archive to a USB stick to use after reinstalls?
<DASPRiD> robot_jesus, on ubuntu it should automount
<erUSUL> robot_jesus: it should auto mount when plugged
<serocool> hey i need help with this
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<serocool> im trying to find a book
<chazco> erUSUL - Seems a bit over complicated for this, thought i could just copy
<erUSUL> serocool: you are offtopic this is not #calculusbooks is #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> alumno10, I didnt think that would work if he is running live cd and cant get to the desktop to install the os
<erUSUL> chazco: yes you can just copy the debs if you want
<robot_jesus> im using icewm not gnome, does that matter ?
<serocool> ok  sorry
<chazco> Ah, should work fine then :) USB is quicker than CD
<bullgard4> How can I put to good use the pcspkr driver? Typing 'beep' in a Gnome terminal does not produce any output.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: echo '\a' ??
<[CroX]> Anyone know what could cause my laptop to flicker and scroll fragments of the screen super fast (graph bug) when trying to install Ubuntu? I can't see what's going on but it seems to work alright apart from this.
<wackimonki> I am trying to find some fonts, does anyone know which directory thy're in?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: echo '\a' does not produce an output.
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wackimonki> I've just installed some as part of a app. the app is in /usr/local now
<erUSUL> bullgard4: not even a beep?
<geirha> bullgard4, erUSUL: echo -e '\a'
<robot_jesus> how do I figure out what item in /dev/ corresponds to my usb drive ?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: echo '\a' does not produce an output. Not even a beep.
<fiXXXerMet> The security certificate that was generated for ssl (imap, ssh, pop3, sasl) belongs to localhost, and not my fqdn.  How can I regenerate the certificate to use the correct domain and replace the original?
<wackimonki> ah, thanks ubotu :)
<erUSUL> geirha: yes; i allways forgot becouse in zsh it works without -e
<trevor_> anybody good with sendmail?
<bullgard4> geirha: "detlef@MD97600:~$ echo -e '\a'" does not produce a beep.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am off/away to get some rest...  play nice...
<Cyntrox> Is there a Ubuntu terminal command similar to windows 'ipconfig'?
<soussou> how do i kill an application in gnome? I know that in kde it's ctrl+alt+esc
<erUSUL> Cyntrox: ip or ifconfig
<Cyntrox> erUSUL: thanks
<bullgard4> soussou: You can kill its process.
<serocool> hey sorry but i dont know how to find a book
<serocool> i need some help
<serocool> please
<geirha> bullgard4: does the pc speaker beep at all. It should also beep if you hit backspace when there's nothing to remove ...
<Almindor> is there any way to get mlocate for gutsy?
<Almindor> (I mean properly packaged, replacing slocate)
<erUSUL> serocool: for the second time; this is not the place for such a request... try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soussou> bullgard4: I know I can kill the process, I was wondering if there's anything similar to "ctrl+alt+esc" in gnome
<nikos> alumno10 i tried what you said,but it was already "vesa"
<Bo^Dick> hi
<serocool> thanks erusul
<Bo^Dick> i know the command sudo fdisk -l lists all connected harddrives right
<soussou> anybody knows of a shortcut that allows one to kill an application?
<soussou> under kde it would be "ctrl+alt+esc"
<soussou> what would be the gnome shortcut?
<geirha> Bo^Dick: yes, if ubuntu found and used the correct driver for all of them
<Bo^Dick> soussou: have you tried the "kill" command?
<Derspankster> killall apt name
<Bo^Dick> geirha: do you know how to quickmount a device to a path
<erUSUL> serocool: there is a xkill-like applet that you can use
<bullgard4> geirha: I believe that I hear a faint sound after restarting this laptop computer when the BIOS is starting. When I hit backspace and there is nothing to remove, there is no sound. But I would like to hear a sound via the two stereo loudspeakers. When turned on, I will see an optical feedback though: The Gnome terminal's head line will vibrate.
<geirha> Bo^Dick: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt for example
<soussou> erUSUL: thanks, is it installable or does it come standard with gnome?
<erUSUL> soussou: standar iirc
<Bo^Dick> geirha: oh, it really was that simple. thanks
<erUSUL> soussou: right click on a panel and choose add to panel
<teamcobra> hrmm, doesn't look like an initrd problem anymore, but my remaster is booting straight into busybox after the 2nd splash screen, somewhere after running a casper script
<bullgard4> soussou: Gnome provides the 'window close' button in the upper right.
<threexk> how can I force my wireless to try to connect?
<kingamok> -join #test
<kingamok> ahh
<kingamok> help
<geirha> bullgard4: hm, could be the window manager catches the "beep" and makes it optical instead then ... are you using compiz?
<kingamok> first time using linux gnome what is the command to join other channel?
<bullgard4> soussou: The Gnome shortcut for it is Alt+F4.
<wols> kingamok: depends a bit on your irc client. usually /join #channel
<bullgard4> geirha: I believe that your theory is wrong. - No, I do not use compiz.
<kingamok> thanks wols
<soussou> bullgard4: r u joking or r u serious?
<bullgard4> soussou: You myay check if my statements are true or not.
<soussou> because if u re serious, that would be BAD
<soussou> lol
<soussou> no need to continue this byzantine conversation
<soussou> thanks for trying to help
<soussou> erUSUL: i got the xkill applet
<BishopMcSaddle> Hi
<soussou> it does the job I wanted
<soussou> thank u
<erUSUL> soussou: no problem
<BishopMcSaddle> Anyone have a PS3?
<soussou> I do have a nice PS3, running fedora
<DASPRiD> since when is a ps3 something nice?
<Bo^Dick> i'm trying to copy a 7gig file to an ntfs partition, it's real slow
<DASPRiD> :>
<BishopMcSaddle> How did it take Fedora? Everything work?
<Craig__> hey
<soussou> PS3 rules, xbox 3600 is also nice
<DASPRiD> they all have no keyboard
<DASPRiD> and no mouse
<soussou> I got almost everything working on my PS3
<DASPRiD> so no
<alumno10> nikos, did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<soussou> I can use shoutcast
<BishopMcSaddle> I would like linux on mine, but am not sure which is most compatible.
<Craig__> ye but not many games out for PS£
<Bo^Dick> soussou: wonder if any music sequencer is written for the ps3
<soussou> fedora works best, no offense to ubuntu
<Craig__> PS3
<soussou> music sequencer? why would u need one?
<BjoeHrn> Hi! Is it possible to get this: http://wiki.winboard.org/images/b/b8/Musikordner.gif with nautilus?
<BishopMcSaddle> Can you play a bluray cd with Fedora?
<soussou> BishopMcSaddle: I don't have blueray DVDs, so it has never been an issue for me
<BishopMcSaddle> I see. I do so it is an issue unfortunately.
<Bo^Dick> soussou: the ps3 got plenty of performance, that is needed by sequencer and softsynths and effects
<jonian> hey , i have a problem
<teamcobra> whiskey.tango.foxtrot :( looks like cupsys breaks a chrooted apt-get upgrade something terribly
<soussou> Bo^Dick: I use my ps3 to play games, and stream music
<jonian> the window tools are not showing :(
<jonian> close , minimize , maximize....
<DASPRiD> i use my pc to play games and stream music \o/
<jonian> the whole bar :(
<soussou> jonian: u mean window decorations?
<soussou> DASPRiD: have u ever tried playing some decent games on the PC?
<anthony> hello! May I ask for support here?
<jonian> close , minimize , maximize... window title bar...
<DASPRiD> soussou, not only tried, i always do
<BishopMcSaddle> Games play great on my PC.
<DASPRiD> indeed
<DASPRiD> even if we are on linux
<serocool> some one named tow_bits put me out of the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<soussou> DASPRiD: I would be curious to find what u mean by "decent"
<geirha> !ask | anthony
<ubotu> anthony: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DASPRiD> soussou, stuff i like, like ego shooters
<DASPRiD> etqw or so
<soussou> LOL, I see what kind of gamer u are
<jonian> solved... thnx. anyway :)
<soussou> nothing against players like u
<DASPRiD> :>
<BishopMcSaddle> Have you played Crysis, DASPRiD?
<soussou> the PC gaming community is fine
<DASPRiD> BishopMcSaddle, just a bit, didnt really play through
<soussou> none of these two games
<BishopMcSaddle> Consoles have just now caught up with PC gaming performance.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DASPRiD> dont think they can reach my quadcore ;P
<soussou> BishopMcSaddle: the good thing about consoles is that everything works, no need to buy a $700 video card to squeeze 3 pixels out of ur machine
<BishopMcSaddle> Is Fedora KDM?
<Pici> BishopMcSaddle: ask in #fedora
<BishopMcSaddle> I see thanks Pici :)
<teamcobra> yeh, problem w/ the ps3 is that the gpu = 7800 ;p
<noodlesgc> just out of curiosity, how many packages do you have? (by you i mean anyone)
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Can anyone please tell me the application that handles /preferences/ for gutsy's remote desktop settings?
<niemeyer> Hey there
<teamcobra> I'm going to stab something in about 5 minutes...... surely someone here's remastered gutsy
<DASPRiD> soussou, so doesnt pc need a 700$ card ;P
<niemeyer> Is there a way to make a package in such a way that it will not ask to overwrite a configuration file and instead just leave the one installed, if it exists?
<niemeyer> (without postinst tricks, that is)
<Cyntrox> Is there a terminal command to show all internet active internet connections...?
<Pici> Cyntrox: netstat -tanp
<noodlesgc> Cyntrox netstat -tupl
<mattfletcher> where has the laptop gone on dell.co.uk/ubuntu?
<Pici> niemeyer: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-motu on that, since its more of a packaging question.
<geirha> baxter_kylie: System -> Preferences -> Login-screen (or something along those lines)
<Cyntrox> thanks, noodlesgc and Pici
<niemeyer> Pici: Will do that, thans!
<niemeyer> thakns even
<baxter_kylie> geirha: I'm on ssh (with X forwarded), I need the application name not it's gui location.
<danial> tea'
<mysticfrost123in> hi from India
<mysticfrost123in> how to find out the lug in india
<geirha> baxter_kylie: gdmsetup
<noodlesgc> mattfletcher thats odd, dell.com/ubuntu has 3 laptops with ubuntu now
<BishopMcSaddle> How do you register a nick on here?
<Cyntrox> what if I want to disconnect a connection from the console..?
<DRebellion> !register | BishopMcSaddle
<ubotu> BishopMcSaddle: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<BishopMcSaddle> Thank you
<fiXXXerMet> The security certificate that was generated when the postfix, courier and sasl packages were installed belongs to localhost, and not my fqdn.  How can I regenerate the certificate to use the correct domain, and replace the original cert?
<anthony> I have a weird problem with my Ubuntu - I have installed 2 on my PC - 1 for work, and another for experiments. When I am trying to start the 2nd one, I have a fail message, while starting xserver - it says that bash commands can't be found. E.g. when I try to type startx, it says that command cannot be found in default directory. And the same thing for all oter commands (though ls, cd and other simple commands works). Then I have wrote reb
<anthony> oot and, instead of rebooting my PC, ubuntu have started and works! But I have to do the same everytime I load it. What can be wrong with it? I don't want to simply reinstall it, cause it is blank OS, I have nothing usufull here - it is only for learning linux, and I really want to find out what the problem is.  Thanks in advance!          .
<prashant> how to activate wireless lan
<DRebellion> prashant, sudo ifup <interfacename>
<prashant> what is interface name
<DRebellion> prashant, use iwconfig to find out
<DRebellion> prashant, eg. eth0, eth1...
<alumno10> prashant, sudo iwconfig ethX essid "XXXXXX"
<prashant> then
<alumno10> prashant,  and restart networking
<shishirm1> hi guys how to install a tarball using make
<jole> for wireless it is athX
<DRebellion> shishirm1, untar it first. what is the extension?
<bazhang> anthony_:  when you say for experiment, what kind of things have you installed on this second machine?
<shishirm1> i have untared it
<DRebellion> jole, not neccessarily
<{Nathan}> jole: not always. Only with an atheros chipset.
<DRebellion> shishirm1, read the README inside
<jole> yes, of cousre, you are right
<shishirm1> i read but no use it doesnt help much
<prashant> what is ndiswrapper
<archman> jole: no, can be ethX
<shishirm1> i will paste it wait
<prashant> what is ndiswrapper
<noodlesgc> !ndiswrapper | prashant
<ubotu> prashant: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shishirm1> http://pastebin.ca/920780
<shishirm1> tis is the readme
<Cyntrox>  Is there any way to forcefully cut off a connection from the terminal..?
<DRebellion> Cyntrox, what sort of connection?
<Cyntrox> tcp, mainly
<shishirm1> DRebellion: i have pasted the readme
<DRebellion> Cyntrox, send an rst packet?
<noodlesgc> Cyntrox there is a program called tcpkill
<Cyntrox> DRebellion: Please elaborate... I'm new to Linux, although I have some experience with networking
<DRebellion> shishirm1, just cd into the directory and run make
<DRebellion> Cyntrox, private message?
<Cyntrox> noodlesgc: Thanks! That sounds like what I'm looking for =P
<Cyntrox> DRebellion: sure
<TOXIC-ZerO> hi, I have an issue getting my apache2 server read an write on a directory, does anyone know how to allow rw for apache2 on a file ? The problem is i don't know the name of the user starting apache2...
<P_Kable> Hi there how za going?
<P_Kable> TOXIC-ZerO, usually www-data
<TOXIC-ZerO> P_Kable, but the problem is, ubuntu tells me there is no www-data user when i check System-Administration-UsersAndGroups
<anthony_> bazhang > not on the 1nd machine, 2 OSs on 1 PC
<luke__> hello i have a problem with dc++ it starts fine but after 2 min it shuts down by it self....???
<netron1234> ps -ef | grep "apache2"
<P_Kable> TOXIC-ZerO, yeah this is a fake user actually
<netron1234> first column is the user.
<bunts> luke__: run in terminal, see the problem
<TOXIC-ZerO> ok, this is www-data !
<TOXIC-ZerO> thank you !
<luke__> thnx...
<P_Kable> of course it is www-data
<P_Kable> :D
<TOXIC-ZerO> just, remember me, to add www-data user to the "toxic" group : groupadd www-data toxic ???
<CVD-PR> sup
<bazhang> anthony_: on the second os what experiments we talking about? any hinky repos or other third party stuff?
<netron1234> you want www-data to be able to read a file?  where?
<TOXIC-ZerO> I wand www-data to be able to read-write a file owned by toxic in the group toxic...
<nictimju> bye
<nictimju> exit
<TOXIC-ZerO> and i dont want to directly chown www-data the file
<anthony_> bazhang : no, completely nothing! This problem appeared after I resized my hard, but I did nothin with partition, on which ubuntu is installed.
<TOXIC-ZerO> I already gave rw acces to the group for tthose files, I just neet to add www-data in my group
<geirha> TOXIC-ZerO: in that case: adduser www-data toxic
<TOXIC-ZerO> perfect, thanks !
<youtux> hi, how can i make grub get the other operating systems installed without modify /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<TOXIC-ZerO> trying it right now !
<[T]an1> I am getting an error when adding and removing programs http://pastebin.ca/920787. how do i correct this?
<nownot> looking for something that will let me take timed snapshots of my webcam like a scirpt or something
<bazhang> youtux not possible
<elvelind> hi. Im trying to get nautilus to show previews of quicktime videos, but I get a core dump http://pastebin.com/m7f805139. any advice on how to solve it
<PriceChild> youtux, you have to modify that file...
<RoAkSoAx> youtux: when u have other operating systems installed and then you install ubuntu, grub will recognize them automatically
<reikalusikka> I'm having problems with apache, can't change the home dir :(
<youtux> i mean, there isn't a script that detect them automatically?
<youtux> RoAkSoAx i know, but i have to make him recognize now that i have installed vi$ta ( i know, it's bad)
<DRebellion> nownot, you need  'motion'
<nownot> DRebellion: you have a link or something explaining how to do this? i have motion already instald
<RoAkSoAx> youtux: there no script, at least i don't think so. YOu will have to add it manually
<bullgard4> How will Ubuntu use the contents of the /sys/class/i2c-adapter/i2c-0/0-0050/eeprom (file)?
<DRebellion> nownot, read the html documentation in /usr/share/doc/motion
<reikalusikka> I'm having problems with apache2, can't change the home dir. And the home dir is now /var/www/ ... and it's root
<erUSUL> bullgard4: the driver is using it afaics
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<anthony_> bazhang : I will try to discribe as good, as I can with my English :) Please, wait a little, i will reboot now, and will write the whole message, that I get there
<l815> bod_, you there?
<[T]an1> also... where in kde can i set where my windows open up? i have a dual screen setup and windows always pop up right in the middle so i cant read them. i thought there would be something like open in windows where the cursor is, or window 1 or 2. but i cant find anything like that
<bullgard4> erUSUL: What driver do you refer to? /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.c?
<bod_> l815, yep,.what can i do for u?
<l815> bod_, my problem is no more :D
<l815> bod_, thanks for the help
<l815> bod_, installing linux-backports-modules did it for me
<soundray> [T]an1: there  should be a window placement preference setting in the KDE control center. I don't have KDE, so can't confirm -- maybe ask in #kubuntu
<bod_> l815, wicked,.glad you got there
<bod_> !yay | l815
<ubotu> l815: Glad you made it! :-)
 * l815 thanks everyone :D
<_Oz_> Hello, my friends.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: i guess
<sveakex> hey. where is the repository file located? so i can add or remove repositories?
<l815> i have another question if it's not a bother
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you for commenting.
<marko-_-> l815, just ask
<soundray> sveakex: do it via System-Administration-Software Sources.
<soundray> sveakex: if you need  to edit the file directly, it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<sveakex> soundray: thank you
<l815> well i got compiz working on my intel 965, but the video isn't good quality with X11, is it safe to install XGL on gusty?
<soundray> l815: I suspect that if you have trouble with the video quality, Xgl is not going to fix it.
<l815> well i tried it with my previous install and it did work
<noodlesgc> l815 do you mean xserver-xgl? i did that with my intel 965 and i worked but did not improve video
<l815> yeah i think that's what i mean
<teamcobra> l815: did you use 915resolution to set your resolution to say, 1280x800?
<l815> it worked for me on a previous install
<l815> yeah it's 1280x800
<l815> if i resize the video with X11 the video is blocky
<nownot> DRebellion: only thing i see for motion is when something moves. i need something taht takes a snapshot from camera lets say every 30 secons
<l815> but with XGL running instead of x-server the video looks just fine without using X11
<CVD-PR> usb wireless brands that eork great?
<l815> i just don't know if XGL is good to use with gusty because i didn't try it long enough
<noodlesgc> l815 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674123
 * l815 still can't stop being happy over the audio fix !!
<soundray> l815: Xgl installs easily, but can be tricky to remove. Make sure you have a backup.
<l815> ahh
<teamcobra> and compiz should work fine on an intel chip anyway
<l815> so it's not as easy as just reinstalling xserver?
<bazhang> heh
<bullgard4> Hint: For anyone interested in listening to Richard Stallmans last speech at KTH in Stockholm yesterday there is a recording at http://www.w3web.se
<teamcobra> erm !compiz, aiglx
<bazhang> nice bullgard4 but offtopic ;]
<archman> why my system-->preferencies-->main menu won't open when i click on it??
 * l815 thinks he can finally wipe out the windows partition :O
<nownot> does anyone know of a scirpt that will take a picture of my webcam every 30 secons?
<breakz> hello, I need some help with iptables on 7.10, I can do iptables -A etc, and it shows in iptables -L, but how do I restart iptables so the new things added starts?
<soundray> l815: it only gets you part of the way there.
<noodlesgc> bullgard4 thanks, is there an http version?
<l815> ah
<soundray> !info motion | nownot
<ubotu> nownot: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-2.1build1 (gutsy), package size 191 kB, installed size 648 kB
<l815> hmm
<bullgard4> noodlesgc: dunno
<neverblue> morning
<soundray> nownot: motion can be made to take pictures at regular intervals (although it has this motion detection feature)
<nownot> oh i see, you know if i can runn it command line?
<geirha> breakz: the effects should be immediate
<anthony_> ok iw will try to explain now. In GRUB when we press "e" to edit boot options, we can see the following line :"kernel /boot/vmlinux........ ... root=UUID=...strange letters and numbers....." When I satrt system I have the following messages: 1st line "Checkin file systems...." 2nd "fsck 1.40.2 ...... " 3rd "/dev/sda5 ....... " 4th "{this is error message in red } fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve UUID="and here UUID is completely different, fr
<anthony_> om wich I have in both systems!!" 5th "fsck died with exit status 8..... it is all. Any suggestions please?
<l815> how long until hardy is supposed to be released?
<breakz> geirha hm ok
<soundray> archman: try starting alacarte from a terminal  and see if it throws any error messages
<soundray> !hardy | l815
<ubotu> l815: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<anthony_> bazhang > I have wrote a description
<l815> ah thanks soundray
<erUSUL> anthony_: blkid will tell you your partitions uuid's check them against what appears in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> nownot: yes -- it's purely command line and text configuration files.
<geirha> anthony_: do you have any external drives with ext3 filesystems on?
<Cyntrox> Um, how do I get out of a help document brought by "man foobar"...?
<bazhang> anthony_: did something happen like a sudden shutdown during an update or something?
<Pici> Cyntrox: q
<Cyntrox> aha
<bazhang> Cyntrox: q
<soundray> Cyntrox: q
<bazhang> haha
<soundray> Anyone else wanna tell him? :)
<bazhang> q
<Cyntrox> thanks, Pici, bazhang  and soundray =P How was I supposed do know...
<teamcobra> heheh
<Cyntrox> cyntrox: q
<archman> soundray: when i run it as normal user it says permission denied, but by root it opens. how to resolve that?
<anthony_> bazhang  ; no, nothing - i just resized 1 partition on my hard, without OS on it
<soundray> Cyntrox: man less
<anthony_> geirha : I have 1 hard, and 3 ext3 partitions
<geirha> Cyntrox: man man ;p
<soundray> Cyntrox: less is the default pager that man uses
<teamcobra> I'd remaster hardy if it wasn't so darned unstable ;p ;p wine even segfaults
<bazhang> anthony_: was the partition still mounted?
<noodlesgc> teamcobra why do you need hardy?
<soundray> teamcobra, noodlesgc: #ubuntu+1 perhaps?
<anthony_> bazhang : no, i resized it with acronis boot CD
<l815> if i install xgl and upgrade to hardy, will hardy install xserver over xgl again?
<anthony_> erUSUL : I tried it before, all in order
<prashant> show the setting 4 pidgin
<PriceChild> !hardy | l815
<ubotu> l815: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soundray> archman: 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~' and make sure you always run graphical programs with gksudo rather than sudo
<teamcobra> noodlesgc, I'm making a shiny liveusb stick with qtnx for a rdesktop client ;)
<prashant> show the setting 4 pidgin
<l815> ahh my mistake
<XiXaQ> can you use a CD-RW as a normal folder, like you can do in Windows, or do you have to use a CD-writer application for that?
<teamcobra> hardy's kernel runs without problems on more hardware though, which is a good thing ;)
<anthony_> erUSUL : I mean I have 3 linux distros installed on 3 diffirent partitions, and in grub menu UUIDs are the same, as they appear in boot section
<XiXaQ> teamcobra, does qtnx support rdp? I didn't know that.
<[T]an1> how do i know if i am using alsa, oss, etc... my sound system is set to auto detect, but I am trying to configure mplayer and not getting the right setup for sound.
<teamcobra> XiXaQ: nope, but I run an nx server ;)
<prashant> pidgin not work
<PriceChild> !hardy | teamcobra
<ubotu> teamcobra: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nownot> when i run sudo motion i get motion going to daemon mode and noting happens ..... any ideas
<prashant> show pidgin setting 4 gtalk
<soundray> XiXaQ: look into udftools
<soundray> !info udftools | XiXaQ
<ubotu> xixaq: udftools (source: udftools): tools for UDF filesystems and DVD/CD-R(W) drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0b3-12 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 240 kB
<teamcobra> I'm waiting to see the nxclient lib to get integrated into vinagre though, which is coming ;)
<breakz> erhm, another question about iptables, if I simply wanna add port 5555 to allow in and out connections, what does that line look like?
<XiXaQ> teamcobra, oh, ok. It's a bit ambiguous.. rdesktop is the rdp client in Ubuntu.
<prashant> show pidgin setting 4 gtalk
<soundray> nownot: you need to make a config file
<TheFarmer> Hello, I was thinking about setting Ubuntu up on an external drive, for dual boot, would that work? Rather than screwing with the internal drive?
<soundray> nownot: I think there are examples. Look in /usr/share/doc/motion
<prashant> it shows connection is timed out
<prashant> hiiiiiiii
<soundray> TheFarmer: Ubuntu is very good at that kind of "screwing". But if you're worried, look on the install page for advice regarding installing to/booting from USB
<soundray> !install | TheFarmer
<ubotu> TheFarmer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<geirha> anthony_: boot in recovery mode, edit /etc/fstab, and replace UUID="..." with the device node.
<geirha> anthony_: on the line fsck fails on
<Bo^Dick> how do i update a software in ubuntu?
<bazhang> fsck died with exit status 8 means that the fstab has the wrong uuid for that partition anthony_
<wigren> i've noticed my firewall (firestarter) blocking outgoing packets on port 843. a google search showed this was some how tied to adobe flash but i didnt understand it. im continuing to block it. any suggestions?
<LupusNox> huzzah for apt-get update !
<soundray> Bo^Dick: 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<prashant> pidgin not work
<prashant> it shows connection is timed out
<anthony_> geirha : thanks!! I will try it now!
<teamcobra> Bo^Dick,   "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal without quotes
<prashant> pidgin not work
<prashant> it shows connection is timed out
<archman> soundray: it just says starting main menu in taskbar and doesn't open...
<anthony_> bazhang : thanks for the info! I will try to check all UIDS now and will change them if neccessary . Thanks!
<TheFarmer> soundray: would the nessessary things be written to the NTFS (windows) (lilo , or whatever?) drive, for it to know there is another OS installed on the external?
<Bo^Dick> i had problems with partimage
<sid> /sbin/splash_util.static .. what is that? I have two of those processes running on this box..what does it do?
<neverblue> prashant, what account is setup ? @hotmail, aim, irc, yahoo?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b50143e936803a54bc529d4a2493c07b&t=291890&page=2 anthony_ from here ;]
<prashant> gtalk
<archman> soundray: i done that, but still the same  problem...
<soundray> TheFarmer: no. Your BIOS would have to support booting from USB, and then you would have to change the boot priority in the BIOS setup.
<archman> ef
<anthony_> bazhang : i will check the link now :) thanks :)
<archman> egfdww
<soundray> archman: I don't know then, sorry. Please don't write rubbish in the channel.
<neverblue> prashant, perhaps the server is down right now, re-check your login information, any pidgin related assistance can be directed to #pidgin
<Bo^Dick> it wanted to add 3 gigs, this is gonna take forever at 250kb/sec
<Pkunk> is Inotify+samba broken in Gutsy ? i rename a file in winderz explorer and only when i refresh the new name shows up
<wigren> can somebody point me to a security related channel?
<Squawk> wigren, with respect to what?
<neverblue> wigren, ask your question, maybe someone here can help
<bazhang> archman what is the issue please be precise
<prashant> 1st connecting after sometime it shows connection is timed out
<wigren> i've noticed my firewall (firestarter) blocking outgoing packets on port 843. a google search showed this was some how tied to adobe flash but i didnt understand it. im continuing to block it. any suggestions?
<neverblue> prashant, like I said, try in #pidgin
<Squawk> wigren, rather than looking at applications, look at protocols, let me google on it one sec
<nownot> err i did config but i dont know how to run it command line at all and i cant find examples anywhere
<prashant> but what i try
<Squawk> wigren, 873 is rsync
<bazhang> adobe phoning home?
<soundray> nownot: man motion
<Squawk> wigren, "grep 873 /etc/services". Rsync is a utility for syncing files on a remote server.
<wigren> squawk, thanks. it havnt had any problems with flash. i just noticed port 843 was being blocked
<Squawk> bazhang, I see no reason for adobe to use rsync, but id have to look into it
<Squawk> wigren, do you get any packets hitting it?
<bazhang> Squawk: that does seem odd though; thanks!
<soundray> nownot: also man motion-control, and look at the pre-made /etc/motion/motion.conf
<Bo^Dick> hope the updated version of partimage will work
<wigren> squuak, not sure what that means
<Bo^Dick> have you guys ever worked with partimage?
<TheTravis> oh, hello
<Squawk> wigren, does it actualy block any packets, or is it just setup to block packets just in case (ie, has it ever been used)
<TheTravis> I managed to install ubuntu on my computer :)
<soundray> Bo^Dick: yes. I've found it to be finicky whenever I tried something not standard
<bazhang> bravo TheTravis!
<ubuntuisloved> ive been following info for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer slapd dameon and i wanted to look at the logs but slapd dameon is not writing in /var/logs/ for any log files? does anyone know if i can setup slapd to create a log file so i can monitor its use
<soundray> !yay | TheTravis
<Squawk> wigren, if the rule is actualy actively blocking packets, it might be worth trying to figure out what application is generating them
<ubotu> TheTravis: Glad you made it! :-)
<wigren> squwak, i think its blocking them. i notice it on the "events" tab
<TheTravis> There was some problem with normal live-cd install
<TheTravis> All i got was: "Permission denied"
<Squawk> wigren, ok find the ip its blocking to and then run "whois" on that ip, maybe even visit it in a web browser, see what it is
<sofiankrt> bod_: hey! I now have a fully functioning "Ubuntu" live flash drive!
<breakz> erhm, another question about iptables, if I simply wanna add port 5555 to allow in and out connections, how should that line look like?
<root____1> soundray: i f***cked up my whole account with that command you gave me. How can i roll back everything
<Bo^Dick> soundray: the version i had refused to restore a ntfs partition
<wigren> squawk, its 192.168.0.9
<root____1> efgee
<Squawk> wigren, thats on your local net, so forget it
<PriceChild> "ohmy | root____1
<geirha> Ubuntuuser: daemons should log to /var/log/daemon.log ...
<Bo^Dick> soundray: it said "cannot read block 0"
<wigren> squawk, ok. not a problem then?
<soundray> !ohmy | root____1
<ubotu> root____1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sid> The splash screen/utilities from dapper, it continues to run even after the system is done booting?
<Squawk> breakz, for input "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5555 -j ACCEPT" (tcp)
<sofiankrt> decided that I didn't want puppy after all
<root____1> soundray: it's archman
<geirha> ubuntuisloved: daemons should log to /var/log/daemon.log ...
<bod_> sofiankrt, good for u !!
<Squawk> breakz, for outbound "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 5555 -j ACCEPT" (tcp)
<breakz> cheers m8, i´ll try it out
<sofiankrt> bod_: I know! And it's really fast too!
<root____1> soundray: pease help, i can't enter my account anymore..... :-(
<teamcobra> how do I keep 1 package back from being upgraded in an apt-get upgrade?
<Bo^Dick> i should've updated partimage only
 * bod_ internet is lagging 20 secs or so,.,.just a heads up for anyone messaging me
<Cyntrox> Is there any way to change the location of the default 'music' directory?
<soundray> root____1: what's your user name?
<Bo^Dick> the command apt-get update and upgrade updates all softwaer
<teamcobra> I think I fixed the kernel problem in my remaster.... I'm making a gutsy remaster w/ up-to-date packages
<root____1> soundray: archman
<root____1> soundray: please help
<teamcobra> Bo^Dick yes it does
<soundray> root____1: boot in recovery mode and run 'chown -R archman:archman /home/archman'
<TheFarmer> soundray: For the USB/External to be 2ed, DVD-RW to be first, and internal to be last?
<noodlesgc> teamcobra open synaptic click the package then click Package->Lock version
<Bo^Dick> btw, why is all my fonts like super small in all programs all of a sudden?
<bod_> !helpme | root____1
<ubotu> root____1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Squawk> root____1, or boot up a livecd, chroot into your linux environment and run passwd user
<soundray> TheFarmer: that should work when there's no bootable disk in the DVD drive
<TheFarmer> OK.
<komputes> how can I check what repository a probram belongs in?
<komputes> is it an apt-cache search command or something similar
<Squawk> komputes, man apt-cache? I dont know the answer, so have a read
<PriceChild> komputes, apt-cache madison packagename
<soundray> komputes: dpkg -S /usr/bin/program to find out the packagename, then apt-cache show packagename
<noodlesgc> komputes open synaptic then click the Origin button
<TheTravis> ok, now i'll leave and go to celebrate well-done installation :) cu
<Bo^Dick> is it possible to display the package name for a certain software?
<PriceChild> noodlesgc, i don't think "show" shows it.
<PriceChild> Bo^Dick, see what soundray said above
<soundray> Bo^Dick: 'dpkg -S /some/file/from/the/package'
<Bo^Dick> many thanks
<noodlesgc> PriceChild ???
<PriceChild> noodlesgc, try it :)
<mike23> hi....
<PriceChild> noodlesgc, madison shows the repository and section
<Bo^Dick> i wonder what key i accidently hit that made my fonts small
<mike23> alguien de habla hispana?
<komputes> PriceChild: thanks, but why do they call it madison?
<Bo^Dick> it applies to skype, kvirc
<noodlesgc> PriceChild using synaptic, the origin button will show a list of all packages from that repository
<SleepingSloth> !esp mike23
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp mike23 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SleepingSloth> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> komputes, they like girls names.
<SleepingSloth> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<SleepingSloth> :S
<komputes> noodlesgc: I'm on server, no synaptic
<PriceChild> komputes, they check source packages with linda and lintian for example.
<archman> soundray: it works, thank you, sorry for my rude behaviour, i was pissed.....
<komputes> PriceChild: craziness, debian craziness, well thanks
<prince_jammys> archman: who were you logged in as when you did the original command?
<gtno> Hi, I am having some troubles installing my wireless drivers
<archman_> prince_jammys: root
<prince_jammys> archman_: that's why
<prince_jammys> archman_ then the variable $USER became    root:root
<archman_> soundray: thanks, it works all, sorry for my rude behaviour, i was pissed...
<archman_> prince_jammys: but i have overwritten USER with archman
<CVD-PR> Hey in windows if i del de extension windows dont know what type is the file, but in linux if i del the extension still know? how to do that in lnux?
<prince_jammys> archman_: right, it's fine now.  originally when you did chown -R $USER:$USER  , it became root:root because you happened to be root at the time
<danhs> I have a really stupid, easy question
<danhs> I'm trying to set emacs as my default editor.....
<wols> CVD-PR: to do what? linux doesn't care about extensions
<danhs> so I figure .profile and just add this line EDITOR=emacs
<archman_> prince_jammys: oooh yes i think i ran it first with USER by root
<gtno> I am trying to install Realtek RTL8187B wireless drivers and I used Wireless Network Drivers to find the windows inf file to install them, but it says my hardware is not present.  Any help would be wondeful. Thanks.
<archman_> prince_jammys: my god...
<danhs> and yet when I do echo $EDITOR.....I get blank on the terminal
<danhs> what am I doing wrong?
<finn__> how can I get past the "partition drives" point during installation so I can pick an USB stick to install to?
<finn__> don't want the discs formated now
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb
<finn__> (alternative CD)
<wols> finn__: how is the usb stick formatted right now?
<finn__> probably fat something.
<wols> finn__: you cnanot install ubuntu on fat partitions
<finn__> but I cannot select it to format it either
<danhs> you know what?  I added editor=emacs to .bashrc and that worked
<danhs> I guess it's limited to bash now if I wanted to change shells.....
<danhs> .profile doesn't work?
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb any sugestions
<hoarycripple> Cyntrox, you're welcome.  how's the dual monitor setup working out for you?
<anthony_> thanks all! I solved the problem with your help!
<wols> danhs: update-alternatives
<Cyntrox> hoarycripple: Perfectly ;) Thanks again
<Squawk> danhs, you can also set editor in /etc/rc.conf (certainly in some distros, not sure of ubuntu)
<wols> Squawk: not in ubuntu
<finn__> it's a 7.04 CD I'm using
<danhs> wols: update-alternatives?
<wols> yes
<danhs> I'm sorry, what does that mean?
<Squawk> wols, is there a gloabal variable that can be set?
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r tv card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb
<wols> Squawk: update-alternatives
<danhs> Squawk: that kind of sucks because that'd system wide.....
<Corty> any streamripper users here?
<nownot> i hate motion
<sand74> kstreamripper
<anthony_> can you suggest me some beginners reading about ubuntu. I have read some mini manuals, and a book about bash. What am I to read next?
<Squawk> danhs, true enough, but since im the only user of my system... fair point
<genius> where can i edit user's autorun? (not /etc/init.d) I have my own version of mySQL server and i want it to start and stop when i logged in
<wols> danhs: ~/.profile or such
<emad> hello , i need a way to create a [WIN32 Console Application] on Ubuntu 7.10
<wols> genius: logged in HOW?
<Corty> sand74, :) does that support password protected streams?
<Squawk> anthony_, what do you want to do with linux/ubuntu. Your reading will be dictated by what you want to achieve
<wols> emad: mingw32
<danhs> Squawk: I share workstation with another person....
<sand74> no
<genius> wols: logged into X
<Corty> sand74, ...
<wols> genius: gnome has some autorun thingie
<Corty> sand74, thanks, anyway
<ubuntuisloved> geirha: no its not writing to that log file
<sand74> no it dont#t support password streams
<genius> wols: how about autoshutdown? :)
<danhs> Squawk: I have to say, I'm kind of digging the powerful workstation, weak terminals paradigm
<danhs> Squawk: It's very nice
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb
<wols> sand74: what driver and what does dmesg say when you load the driver?
<bazhang> !training | anthony_
<ubotu> anthony_: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<anthony_> Squawk : I installed it because it is more convinient for me than XP. I want to learn linux at all, step by step. Not to become just a user. I am learning Pyhon here, writing web pages, and so on. But I need 1st to learn linux at all
<sand74> saa7134 the dmesg say nothing
<emad> wols>>> Thanks I found it in synaptic manager
<Daemonik> Is there a utility to convert office 2007 .doc and .xls files to something OpenOffice can open?
<bazhang> anthony_: and you can install diveintopython from the repos it is a free ebook about that
<|unjustice|> anthony_: its pretty intuitive, but the manual will help
<wols> danhs: novell supposedly works on something. not yet in ubuntu. too new
<Squawk> anthony_, i presume you dont want to be limited to jsut ubuntu in that case. I would suggest looking at kernel compilation. learn how to compile a kernel, first under ubuntu, but also under other distros
<sand74> it  also dont works if i add saa7134-dvb module
<wols> anthony_: learn as you go. best way
<anthony_> thanks all!
<wols> anthony_: gives motivationt oo
<denny> Hi.  I'm having some sound issues, i.e. I don't seem to have any  :)  Loading the mixer gives me a working set of sliders, I've made sure the volume is on etc.  Loading a music playback application works, there are no errors, but there is also no sound.  Suggested things to check?
<Squawk> anthony_, and just write little shell scripts to make life easier for yourself, log analysis, that kind of thing
<danhs> wols: I'm just using Xming and xdmcp and it's pretty good......
<bazhang> anthony_: and come back here and yell at us often ;]
<emad> does Kdevelop can create an WIN32 Console Appl.
<wols> sand74: "add" how?
<anthony_> Squawk : im goin for it, it is in my plans
<spidey> looking for help with installing a nvidia 8800 with gutsy
<Squawk> denny, stupid things like speackers in and plugged in, turned on?
<wols> danhs: what has your non ubuntu X server to do with ubuntu?
<sand74> modprobe
<wols> !nvidia | spidey
<ubotu> spidey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anthony_> thanks, bazhang :)
<KristianDK> Hi there :) If i want an RSS reader for Gnome, what should i choose, and is there some kind of widget available?
<danhs> wols: I think NX (from no machine) is a little bit better.....I'd really like it if I could have "full pretty desktop" like NX with VNC; and with no keyboard interrupt problems
<bazhang> spidey: you will need to get the new driver from nvidia's site for that
<sharperguy> Anyone know  how to get sound working on the dell 1420n (the one that comes with ubuntu) with the realtime kernel? (it works fine on the generic kernel)
<wols> !info freenx-servre
<ubotu> Package freenx-servre does not exist in gutsy
<danhs> wols: X server has nothing to do with it.....my crappy windows laptop connects to powerful ubuntu machine....it's quite nice......you mentioned the Novell thing
<wols> !info freenx-server
<ubotu> Package freenx-server does not exist in gutsy
<anthony_> I will look up something on NET, and then I have to register a name for myself here :)
<danhs> wols: Yea, free-NX seems a bit dead....unfortunately
<spidey> bazhang: I've tried the latest from the site, envy, and they all have issues
<Squawk> spidey, the nvidia website has good drivers for linux if you happen to be using a non standard install (I have a custom kernel for example). you get a shell script to run that pretty much does the entire install for the nvidia drivers
<wols> danhs: it's non-free software iirc
<denny> Squawk: yeah, checked that one quite a few times  :)
<anthony_> Thanks for Support, and Best regards from Russia ;)
<komputes> bazhang: I had issues with Envy as well
<bazhang> spidey: which 8800 is this? the gts or the gts512?
<danhs> wols: Best thing about NX or vnc over X window solution is that I can ALT-TAB and other keyboard commands and not have them execute locally, but instead on the remote machine
<wols> Squawk: do not advocate for using nvidia.com drivers in here. it breaks their ubuntu installs. if you want to do that, go to #nvidia
<sand74> i add the module with modprobe
<danhs> errr *over* meaning "making it better than X window solution"
<spidey> bazhang: it's just a gt but with 512 mem
<Squawk> wols, I said if hes using a non standard system
<Bitmess> I am running with the following command but it keeps including my XP virtual machine which I am trying to exclude. Here is the command tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/var/lib/vmware-server/Virtual Machines/ --exclude=/sys /
<wols> Squawk: even then
<denny> I had to write my own xorg.conf, the ubuntu tools can't cope with three screens running from two cards  :)
<wols> Squawk: nvidia.com drivers ALWAYS break the system
<denny> the drivers installed okay as standard though
<danhs> wols: I found Envy fixed my nvidia driver problems
<wols> bazhang: does ubuntu have the concept of "backports"?
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb
<bazhang> wols: yes; you can enable them in synaptic ;]
<wols> danhs: it broke your ubuntu awfully. please stop talking to me on any future problems your system has. thank you, goodbye
<warrend> hi
<Squawk> wols, if hes looking for a solution and has a non-standard system (custom kernel for example) my solutino will work. I do not advocate one method over the other, but since he asked in here, he gets told in here
<spidey> bazhang: I've been reading the forums, and tried all they could think of, and I'm close, but I don't think that it's working because the nvidia-settings won't recognize that the driver is in use
<genii> Bitmess: Use a wildcard * after Virtual instead of space
<wols> bazhang: how about the user doing them? e.g. compiling nvidia sources from hardy?
<Bitmess> genii: thanks
<Squawk> spidey, have you tried compiling nvidia modules directly into the kernel, rather than as modules?
<wols> Squawk: it will not work. it will break his install. breaking people's install is a NO NO under ANY circumstances
<genii> Bitmess: np
<wols> Squawk: how is that supposed to work?
<denny> wols: I don't see your aggressive attitude persuading anyone to take your opinion onboard
<Squawk> wols, its working on mine ;)
<CVD-PR> command to check net stats?
<bazhang> wols I have heard of that; even some talk on the user mailing lists and the forums--though that is quite complex; glad to see you back btw ;]
<denny> I'm not saying you're wrong, but you could be a bit more polite about it :)
<wols> denny: I don't care. I don't wanna proselytie
<spidey> squawk: no that I haven't tried yet
<bazhang> denny: eh he is who he is--and he is very knowledgeable ;]
<wols> bazhang: /msg dpkg simple sid backport. not hard, as long as nothing goes wrong of course and the maintainers set sensbile depends which they don't always do :)
<pegger> how would I assign   "         head -n $NUMBER  ftpd.passwd   |tail -1         " to a varable in a shell script
<CVD-PR> ?
<wols> bazhang: the problem is, it's not really a "ubuntu way"
<bazhang> wols aha ;]
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb
<DRebellion> pegger, backslash (\) escape the spaces and $??
<warrend> someone knows when wine 0.9.56 will be available on budgetdedicated?
<wols> Squawk: modprobe the kernel. then there is something in demsg
<bazhang> CVD-PR: like network activity? ntop might do that for you
<wols> warrend: ask budgetdedicated, not us
<warrend> ^^
<pegger> DRebellion: I dont get how a / will help
<wols> doh
<ks3> pegger, put backticks around it - VARIABLE=`command`
<wols> sand74: modprobe the kernel module then there is something in dmesg or you get an error
<denny> ks3: does that put the command into the variable, or the output from it?
<wols> sand74: make sure beforehand the module isn't already laoded
<Squawk> pegger: "newline=`head -2 newfstab | tail -1`" without the "'s
<budi_> hello
<bazhang> hi budi_
<ks3> ahhh, sorry... wasn't paying close enough attention
<DRebellion> pegger, backslash not forward slash
<Squawk> pegger, sorry for the newfstab, was testing it on a file
<sand74> i get no error if i grep for DVB there is nothing
<Pici> pegger: variable = $(head -n $NUMBER  ftpd.passwd   |tail -1)
<denny> ks3: not sure which the original question was about, I was just curious  :)
<pegger> ks3: aha that was it back ticks
<sand74> i make rmmod before
<pegger> ks3: I tried everythign else double quotes single quotes, I forogt about he back ticks
<budi_> need driver vga ati
<DRebellion> pegger, export var=head\ -n\ \$NUMBER\  ftpd.passwd\ |\ tail\ -1
<noodlesgc> !ati | budi
<ubotu> budi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anthony_> also wanted to ask - is there something special, that I should know abour Studio Ubuntu? I am musician, and I have installed it as well. So is it just Ubuntu with audio/video/graphic apps?
<pegger> DRebellion: the back ticks was all I needed
<Squawk> wols, re in kernel vs modules, I had a lot of trouble with a new kernel getting my nvidia module to load, compiling it in just worked (I have no clue why, I jsut know it did).
<DRebellion> pegger, export var=head\ -n\ \$NUMBER\ ftpd.passwd\ |\ tail\ -1
<gtno> Hi, I am still having some troubles with Realtek RTL8187B drivers, I have ndiswrapper installed and I had it install my windows drivers and I've typed the following commands: sudo depmod -a and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper.  I still can't get it to recognize my hardware or a wireless connection.  Can anyone help me out?
<DRebellion> pegger, export var=head\ -n\ \$NUMBER\ ftpd.passwd\ \|\ tail\ -1
<budi_> my compiz not start help
<noodlesgc> anthony_ yes plus a low-latency kernel so realtime audio works better
<DRebellion> pegger, keep making mistakes ;)
<Squawk> DRebellion, thats a bit overblown init?
<budi_> anybody can speak indonesia
<Pici> !id | budi_
<ubotu> budi_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<anthony_> noodlesgc : so the kernel is a little diffirent?
<nanbudh> i am on fluxbuntu.scim is not working on firefox. please help.
<wols> Squawk: how did you compile in the nvidia module?
<noodlesgc> anthony_ yes it's the realtime kernel
<anthony_> thanks! I will read about it then :)
<nanbudh> its working okay in leafpad etc but not in webpages textboxes
<budi_> saya per setting vga yang benar untuk card radeon
<Squawk> wols, just edited the config so that it was compiled into the kernel rather than as a module (cant remember which module, was one of the ones in SATA support)
<wols> budi_: english only
<Squawk> wols, can't check atm, currently booted into gentoo
<wols> Squawk: that is NOT the nvidia module then. you cannot compile that in
<wols> for starters it taints the kernel
<noodlesgc> anthony_ i have 2 kernels, when i want to do audio i boot realtime, anything else i use regular. you can choose which to boot if you press esc during the grub loading
<nanbudh> i suspect something is missing in firefox. my scim is okay
<wols> anthony_: what happens if you load the driver in the realtime kernel?
<levander`> Is there any command line for telling me how much of a signal my wireless network card is getting from the router?
<werneck> I'm building a custom install, from ubuntu server, but I need to put a minimal xserver in there... I already have an extra/ directory configured, but how can I easily download all needed packages to put there?
<nanbudh> any ideas please?
<wols> werneck: why a extra directory?
<DRebellion> levander`, depends on your drivers/chipset whether you can get that info
<werneck> wols: why not?
<golfgti235> hi
<sand74> i get no messege in dmesg when i grep fot DVB
<wols> werneck: we install stuff via apt-get here
<anthony_> noodlesgc : thanks! it can be useful!
<werneck> wols: I have to add some non-signed packages... without it the installer complain about the Release
<cdealer> hey ... how can I add to the application menu a new launcher ?
<wols> werneck: if you want to install from source you are free to do so but then seek support from the place you got the source (x.org and their irc channels)
<anthony_> wols : sorry, I dunno :( im still a newbie in linux
<cdealer> where are the menu launcher ...
<levander`> DRebellion: I'm using ndiswrapper and a Linksys card.  The percentage is available in network-admin, so there is a system API to retrieve it.  But, I don't know if there's a command line tool to access that API.
<werneck> wols: right, but I'm making a custom install cd for a computer with no network
<wols> werneck: so?
<wols> werneck: what non signed packages?
<budi_> can anybody to list mp3 link
<wols> anthony_: a "doesn't work" answer from you won't help us diagnose the problem. we need more info
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<werneck> wols: I'm not installing from source... I need to put xorg and gdm packages there, but I don't want to track all needed dependencies manually...
<wols> werneck: simply apt-get your packages then and be done with it. why can't you do this?
<wols> werneck: fyi, X serves on a server are a blaspehmy
<werneck> wols: because the computer won't have a network to do it
<Pici> wols: Hes not installing.
<gtno> Can anyone help me out with Realtek RTL8187B drivers for Ubuntu?  I typed sudo lshw and it doesn't even show it on the list.
<wols> werneck: apt-zip
<wols> Pici: who isn't?
<werneck> wols: I'm not religious about software
<Pici> wols: Please try to be helpful, you are being *very* negative.
<danhs> wols: I see what you meant about update-alternatives now.....let me ask you a dumb question though: can I setup the default editor on a  per-user basis?
<wols> groovehunter: lspci
<guitrokr> is there ANYONE who has suspend/hibernate working in Gutsy?
<levander`> DRebellion: Do you know the command line to try?
<danhs> wols: It looks like I need to sudo to change update-alternatives config
<wols> danhs: no sorry. ~/.profile should do it tho instead of .bashrc
<sand74> Hallo trying to install Avermedia e506r card with saa7134 drivers but there is no /dev/dvb
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ man decode-dimms; No manual entry for decode-dimms" Where can I obtain a manual?
<budi_> xorg.conf fail
<werneck> wols: what's apt-zip?
<anthony_> wols : sorry, I think we misunderstood each other - I had a problem, but it is already solved.  I didn't ask about drivers :( sorry
<DRebellion> levander`, no idea, sorry.
<guitrokr> it always worked great in fiesty and now gutsy is broken
<wols> werneck: a package
<frank232> werneck: not sure how to build a custom install cd but you could use an ubuntu alternate install cd as a repository
<danhs> wols: huh....I *can* use ~/.profile?
<wols> !anyone | guitrokr
<danhs> I guess if I just set editor = emacs in profile
<ubotu> guitrokr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols> danhs: why not? your user owns that file
<levander`> danhs: Try the shell variable EDITOR.  A lot of programs check that variable when they are supposed to launch an editor.
<guitrokr> that is my real question wols
<wols> danhs: only executed on real logins tho
<danhs> levander`: Apparently not subversion
<wols> guitrokr: no it is not
<werneck> frank232: the custom install cd is almost done is working... that's not the issue... I just need the smallest possible x server there, and I need to copy the packages to the cd
<guitrokr> suspend no work, i want suspend work, how much more clear can i be?
<wols> werneck: get xorg
<danhs> I changed EDITOR environment variable and subversion behavior didn't change
<danhs> I'd like to make it "universal"
<tezem> Can somebody tell me how to enable the udp and tcp echo service in xinetd?
<danhs> so maybe "editor" variable
<bullgard4> guitrokr: Me.
<arrrghhh> hey all, so i have the magic disappearing titlebar issue but i am NOT using compiz.
<guitrokr> i'm an experienced linux user and this suspend thing is killing me
<wols> !dowsn't work | guitrokr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dowsn't work - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> danhs, put export EDITOR=<youreditor> into ~/.bashrc
<levander`> danhs: There's a way to tell svn what editor to use, I've done it before.  But, I've switched to git.  If you can figure out what command svn is using, you could alias that command per-user is one way to do it.
<wols> !doesn't work | guitrokr
<BuFF> hi, i'm having a problem with firestarter: after i lauch it, it kills itself automaticaly after few minutes, any ideas to solve this ?
<ubotu> guitrokr: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mejaime> anyone can emulate world 3d poker in ubuntu?
<wols> mejaime: windows program? then #winehq
<danhs> levander`: Yea, I agree......I just don't want to have vim be my default editor for eveyrthing *but* subversion
<mejaime> yes
<werneck> wols: yes, that's what I'm asking here... how to get all xorg packages in one dir, not to install them
<danhs> I'd just like to set my "editor" path to point to emacs
<SleepingSloth> wols, i've seen similar questions regarding suspend/hibernate 'not working' specifically hanging X. I dont think guitrokr is being facetious - it's a known issue
<guitrokr> wols it suspends fine, it won't resume, i get the text in yellow "Linu" on the upper left screen and then it goes quite and does nothing at all and i have to hard reboot it
<Jack_Sparrow> guitrokr, Are you using an ATI video card?
<danhs> but, I figure putting a "editor" link in ~/bin seemed hackish and definitely not hte "right way"
<levander`> danhs: Shell variables are almost always used in upper-case.  editor won't work I'd definitely bet on that.
<danhs> so I was hoping there is "right way"
<guitrokr> no it is an intel chipset Jack_Sparrow
<wols> werneck: clean your apt archive and use the apt-get "download only" option. see apt-get manpage
<nanbudh> i just discovered that if i copy pasted from leafpad into firefox webpage textboxes the indic languages(punjabi specifically) work all fine. its just that i cannot type punjabi text directly into firefox :-(
<gtno> Is there a waiting list to be helped?
<LupusNox_> it's been a long while since I've used the Linux command line.  Is there a recommended primer for the basic commands?  like copying/moving files, searching for specific file names, etc?
<bullgard4> guitrokr: I am using Linux for 1 1/2 years now. It was not easy to get it working in Resume from Suspend and Hibernation. One needs to read much and experiment.
<levander`> danhs: That's an svn problem.  Sometime applications are non-standard.
<danhs> levander`: oh?  you think so?
<sand74> someone avermedia e506r card running?
<guitrokr> bullgard4: i've been spending much time on it and i've gotten nowhere, uswsusp broke it more, so i removed it
<wols> danhs: yes. apps need to honor EDITOR to work
<danhs> levander`: I just figured that ubuntu doesn't use environment variable EDITOR but instead used path variable "editor"
<guitrokr> i've looked everywhere but everyone seems to have a different suspend issue, its not just one thing
<wols> danhs: that is /etc/alternatives
<levander`> danhs: Yeah, the EDITOR variable is an old standard.  I'm sure they've heard the complaints about not support it before.  And, I'm sure they've got some non-sense excuse for not doing it.
<noodlesgc> guitrokr you are using intel 965?
<LupusNox_> go ahead and ask your question, gtno,  and be as specific as possible
<bullgard4> guitrokr: The best results I obtained using pm-tools.
<danhs> levander`: Okay....I'll just set the environment variable and not worry about it then
<levander`> danhs: Every time someone does something non-standard, they've always got some non-sense to back it up.  It's rarely really valid.
<danhs> nothing else you can do
<guitrokr> noodlesgc: its a 945GM
<arrrghhh> any ideas?  everywhere i've seen people say their title bars disappear, they were using compiz.  this machine could definitely not handle compiz, and it is turned off
<levander`> danhs: I don't know that svn doesn't check EDITOR.  I'm just commenting on your claim that it doesn't.
<werneck> wols: I tried that, but the system I'm using to build the cd already has xorg and other stuff installed, and won't track dependencies correctly
<danhs> levander`: Seems silly to have "editor" on the path if I won't use it tho....no?
<unamed> ragazzi
<unamed> ci siete?
<wols> werneck: then use apt-zip
<noodlesgc> guitrokr thats what i have and my suspend && hibernate work.
<unamed> ah sorry
<unamed> dear friend
<levander`> danhs: Not sure what you mean.
<unamed> are you here?
<FloodBot2> unamed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !it | unamed
<ubotu> unamed: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<guitrokr> bullgard4: do you have an intel video driver or something else?
<werneck> wols: ok... you're not being helpful... thanks for your time
<bullgard4> guitrokr: The results differ because the hardware differs so vastly.
<noodlesgc> guitrokr are you using intel or i810 driver?
<guitrokr> noodlesgc: you have the 945 and you are using the experimental intel driver or the i810?
<danhs> levander`: I mean, even if I changed EDITOR environment variable the "editor" path variable is still pointing to vim; which I don't intend to use.....that seems silly
<danhs> no?
<guitrokr> i'm using intel noodlesgc
<bullgard4> guitrokr: Yes, Intel video driver.
<seek> nabend zusammen
<Jack_Sparrow> guitrokr, See if this is the same issue..   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/136453
<guitrokr> so i should look into pm-tools to fix it with intel driver bullgard4?
<danhs> levander: Apparently, update-alternatives can change that to point to emacs....but it's system-wide.....not user specific
<arrrghhh> i could really use some help with this, everything is breaking very poorly and makes linux look bad... i have a very new user here, and it really looks bad when simple things break without reason or a fix.
<levander> danhs: What makes you think there's an editor shell variable?  Did you set it yourself?  If so, yes, feel free to unset.
<_Oz_> yello
<bullgard4> guitrokr: Yes, this would be my first advise.
<danhs> levander: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-default-editor-from-nano-on-ubuntu-linux/
<guitrokr> ok i will research it bullgard4
<levander> dahlia: Oh.  The /etc/alternatives aren't considered shell variables.  There's a difference.  /etc/alternatives is just the way debian (and derivatives) have set it up to let a system choose default applications.
<danhs> levander: The wacky thing is, that guide is suggesting a system wide change
<bullgard4> guitrokr: Good luck!
<slashzul> how do you allow remote xservers to your ubuntu desktop?
<danhs> levander: okay.  that's what svn is using.....and frankly, i'd personally prefer if "editor" pointed to emacs anyway
<danhs> levander: but I really don't care to make a system wide change
<danhs> other people use this box.....
<levander> danhs: You make a good point, /etc/alternatives is system-wide.  It'd be better to have them user-specific.  I bet aliases is what is recommended for per-user settings though.
<wols> werneck: have you even looked what apt-zip does?
<danhs> levander: Ahhh clever.....
<slashzul> how do you allow remote xservers to your ubuntu desktop?
<danhs> levander: I'm still somewhat new to unix in general....alias seems like good solution though
<slashzul> getting this error:
<werneck> wols: yes, I did, and it's not what I need
<arrrghhh> anyone?
<slashzul> access control disabled
<arrrghhh> no one else has had this issue?
<JakeDust> Hem, I'm having GRUB problems, it cannot boot Windows on /dev/sda4, returns Error 12, what should I do? The partition was working perfectly until I installed GRUB on /dev/sda
<levander> danhs: Actually, aliases may not work.  I'm thinking how it works internally.  Just try it and see if it works.
<danhs> k
<werneck> wols: I'm not installing, I'm building a custom install
<levander> danhs: svn has a shell variable for which editor it uses.  I bet you have to set that.
<pegger> is it possible to get nawk to rad from stdin instead of just a file
<levander> danhs: Do you know what shell variables are?
<bazhang> arrrghhh: what is the precise issue?
<wols> werneck: and you doN't have a full CD to use?
<danhs> shell variables?  no
<danhs> not environment variables?
<wols> werneck: youaskd how to get a xorg and its dependencies only into a directory, and it's what this will do btw
<levander> danhs: On a command prompt, type 'env'.  That will list all your shell variables (aka environment variables).
<arrrghhh> bazhang, so i have a new linux convert.  and her computer's old, so she was using xfce.  it was acting weird, so i told her to give gnome a shot.  she boots in, and not 2 minutes into it the titlebars from every window disappear.  she's not using compiz.  reboot didn't fix it.
<danhs> levander: yep.....config file for SVN *says* it looks at $EDITOR but when I set EDITOR to emacs, subversion still went to vim
<levander> danhs: In the bash shell, you can set a shell variable named FOO to a value BAR via 'export FOO=BAR'.
<danhs> so I figured it was just calling "editor"
<bazhang> arrrghhh: please more info; what cpu, how much ram what video card what drivers etc
<arrrghhh> i had titlebars disappear on me with gnome as well.  i said screw it and installed kde.
<danhs> bizarre, no?
<levander> danhs: Are you setting EDITOR on the same command line that you're using svn from?
<levander> danhs: Are you using svn on a command line or from a GUI?
<danhs> errr I added EDITOR=emacs to ~/.bashrc
<danhs> command line
<arrrghhh> bazhang, it's a strange chipset... the video is integrated VIA and it has 768 mb of ram i believe... is there a way i can determine all this info from a shell?
<danhs> no tortoise for linux yet, hence no *good* gui
<Squawk> danhs, if you make changes to bashrc, run the command "bash" on command line to get access to those new variables/alias's
<levander> danhs: That script only gets run when the shell starts.  It's an initialization file.
<danhs> okay let me give this a shot
<bazhang> arrrghhh: lspci and lshw would be good places to look
<Spion> This is extremely weird. I have a problem with my laptop sound card on Ubuntu. Its an snd-hda-intel soundcard, Conexant CX20549 (Venice) codec. If I reboot to XP and then back to linux, the sound card is not working. Rebooting to linux again does not fix the problem. But if I reboot to XP while removing the adapter (running the system on battery power), then plugging in the adapter again and rebooting to ubuntu, the card suddenly works.
<Spion> any ideas why this would happen?
<levander> danhs: running 'bash ~/.bashrc' won't work.  You have to 'source ~/.bashrc'
<bazhang> Spion: windows may be doing something I have heard of this issue with dual boots before
<Spion> the same thing happens with at least 3 versions of the alsa driver, and no standard fixes that I found on the forums helped.
<evil_tech> does anyone have ubuntu running on a dell poweredge 2450?
<danhs> okay
<Spion> bazhang, thats my guess too
<danhs> I'll give that a shot
<danhs> hmmmm
<frank232> werneck: sudo apt-get -s install packagename will give a list of what would be installed without actually doing it
<danhs> interesting problems
<evil_tech> im trying to install ubuntu server and it keeps hanging at loading additional components
<vatzz>  /part
<bazhang> Spion: no this is documented; trying to remember the workaround I saw on the forums I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, Did you try metacity --replace
<danhs> levander: wow, I really managed to screw this up in a weird way
<bazhang> evil_tech: what is the issue you are having
<Squawk> Spion, all I would say is that I have had funky hardware issues with the generic kernel, in that my usb keyboard was not recognised unless I removed the mouse (also usb), and then plugged in the mouse after the keyboard loaded. Updating my kernel (with all the same options) fixed the issue. I have no idea what the problem was, but it was kernel specific, so could be your problem too
<levander> danhs: how?
<danhs> levander: actually, I was making changes in .profile......
<danhs> my mistake....;
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, lemme try
<Spion> Squawk, so compiling a custom kernel could fix it, right?
<werneck> frank232: I know that, but I'm way ahead of it, sorry
<Spion> argh, I got away from gentoo because I got sick of compiling.
<Spion> :)
<danand> spion - ive heard of this - cant remember what the issue was though .,. something about windows not properly stopping the device when it shuts down. does the same thing happen if you do a hard reboot ie total power off rather than just clicking restart?
<Bo^Dick> why must i be root to view some files? i get access denied
<Squawk> Spion, I dont know, but it fixed a hardware issue for me that made no sense (and im still a gentoo nut ;)). Spion, have you tried simply rmmod and then modprobe?
<evil_tech> the installer gets to loading additional components from cd and then says it cant read the cd. the cd works as ive verified its integrity and the device works cause it will boot a live cd
<levander> danhs: I don't even have a .profile in my HOME.  Did you create it yourself?  By default, .bashrc is the right file to use.
<Spion> Squawk, no, but I might
<noodlesgc> Bo^Dick it is important that some files be not viewable by regular users
<bazhang> Spion: I would check the properties of the sound card or settings in xp and change it to not poweroff or reduce function (forgot the variable then try rebooting into ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> noodlesgc: do you know how to adjust that parameter on a particular file?
<danhs> levander: I don't believe I created it but....but here take a look http://rafb.net/p/qh9KSs24.html
<bazhang> Bo^Dick: what files
<Spion> bazhang, sounds like a good idea.
<danhs> levander: I mean I didn't create .profile
<Bo^Dick> bazhang: an image file aaa.000 created by partimage
<noodlesgc> Bo^Dick chown and chmod
<noodlesgc> Bo^Dick imagine anyone could look at /etc/shadow
<Squawk> Spion, try everything before custom kernel btw, its a pig (various little issues you are not expecting)
<danhs> levander: how bizarre is that?  I made changes to .bashrc and $EDITOR is set properly....and SVN is still choking....and now that I've changed update-alternatives to point to nano instead of VIM svn is *really* upset
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, ok that did work.  now i know that changed her window manager to metacity, what was she using before?  emerald?
<Spion> yeah. I will start with poking around in the XP sound card settings, I have a feeling that XP should take the blame for this
<Xman> Kostkon: r u there
<Spion> (because at the beginning I only had ubuntu installed and sound was fine)
<levander> danhs: You can tell from the error message it is using $EDITOR.  But, the problem is it's getting an error internally when it runs 'emacs svn-commit.4.tmp'.
<Squawk> Spion, just rmmod snd_hda_intel and modprove snd_hda_intel quickly, takes 2 mins
<danhs> oh.....
<Spion> Squawk, the thing is, sound works right now
<Spion> Squawk, so I have to reboot to windows anyway (to make it broken again)
<Squawk> Spion, boot to windows to make it broken, that might be my new quit message
<eitreach> Can someone help me turn off ppp compression?
<bazhang> haha
<naxa> hi
<levander> danhs: It's not finding the file svn-commit.4.tmp on the filesystem.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<danhs> levander: errr that's strange.....
<Spion> well its true.
<Spion> :P
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, you're gonna have to explain that one
<naxa> can a linux (ubuntu) start without grapchic card installed (or corrupt)?
<levander> danhs: Do this, ohhhhh, svn isn't finding the value of EDITOR.
<Squawk> naxa, yes
<danhs> levander: how do I have it resolve it?
<levander> danhs: Do this, 'export EDITOR', then run svn again.
<danhs> levander: that's rather weird
<Squawk> naxa, you can run it without a graphics card, IF your bios supports it
<levander> danhs: No, it's how it works.
<danand> Spion - does windows break your sound if you do a hard power off rather than a soft reboot?
<danhs> wow
<danhs> that worked like a charm
<Spion> danand, yes its the same.
<danhs> levander: why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, The default in ubuntu is gtk-window-decorator  installing metacity fixed it but you could have fixed it with  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<danhs> do I have to do that everytime I open a new terminal and want to use svn?
<levander> danhs: Do you know how in *NIX that all processes have a parent process?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, Hope that makes some sense
<Spion> only running windows on battery before rebooting (or shutting down and starting up) to linux fixes the problem
<danhs> levander: I didn't know that, no.
<naxa> Squawk: i see. my problem is that my laptop somehow "lost" its video card, bios is beeping like "there is no video card installed", then boot continues. I thought I might try and re"flash" the bios...
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, can you explain what gtk-window-manager command does?
<Fougner> easy way to export complete mysql-server ?
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, and how to make this fix permanent?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, It should be permenant now...
<amenado> eitreach how do you know you have ppp compression?
<danand> Spion - wierd :O
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, so the metacity --replace command will be persistent across a reboot?
<danhs> levander: how does that explain the need to do export EDITOR tho?  I'd like to understand this.....
<levander> danhs: You've got some reading to do and I'm getting tired.  You can go ask on #bash if you want to know why you have to export shell variables.  But, make sure you have 'export EDITOR=emacs' in .bashrc, and *NOT* just 'EDITOR=emacs'.
<naxa> Squawk: too bad that there is only a "winflash" utility on the hp page.
<Squawk> naxa, have you tried just pusing the card in properly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not sure what knocked them out to begin with.. but easy enough to fix should it happen again
<levander> danhs: Child processes don't inherit variables if they're not exported.
<danhs> levander: ahh okay....I'll google search it
<screenname92834> hello
<danhs> so subversion didn't inherit EDITOR
<danhs> gotcha.....
<screenname92834> can someone explain what gnome and kde are?
<levander> danhs: When one process starts another, the first process is the parent and the second is the child.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, Sure should persist.. give it a shot.. I will wait for you to get back
<naxa> Squawk: what do you mean? sorry i don't understand the word puse.
<teamcobra> screenname: window managers
<arrrghhh> screenname92834, window managers... the look-and-feel of the OS
<levander> The child inherits all environment variables that are exported.
<noodlesgc> !gnome | screenname92834
<danhs> levander: that I understand.....I use forks to program for parallel processing sometimes
<ubotu> screenname92834: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<arrrghhh> !kde | screenname92834
<noodlesgc> !kde | screenname92834
<arrrghhh> lmao
<Squawk> screenname92834, they are desktop environments for linux, but you really need to know a lot more than that. Go to their respective websites
<naxa> Squawk: or "pusing" i don't know what does it mean
<screenname92834> ok you've translated one bit of jargon into another
<ubotu> screenname92834: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<levander> danhs: Oh, so your further along than I thought.
<Spion> danand, totally weird, yes. I think XP is messing up things.
<Spion> :)
<screenname92834> what do they actually do?
<Squawk> naxa, "pushing", it was a typo
<levander> Did you understand what I said about exporting and inheriting?
<arrrghhh> screenname92834, goto their homepages... you'll see the differences.  and i told you, look-and-feel of the OS.
<naxa> Squawk: well this is a laptop, has a built-in video "card", i meanm, gpu.
<screenname92834> I have visited their homepages and I don't understand it.
<teamcobra> screenname: change how your desktop looks and feels (and some include other apps (eg. gnome, kde)
<screenname92834> so what is KDE and what does it do?
<screenname92834> does it come with my ubuntu system?
<bluefoxx> ok, so at some point last nigth my computer rebooted itself. i dont know why or how, but shouldnt there be a record somewear i can find out?its annoying as i was supposed to be downloadign an torrentthat would have been done by now[if not for the reboot
<teamcobra> screenname: makes your interface look/feel more like windows ;)
<levander> danhs: svn doesn't "inherit" EDITOR from bash if EDITOR isn't exported in bash.  Get it?
<naxa> Squawk: I've tried to please the gpu with some strokes, however, but no help
<screenname92834> So are we saying kde is just a skin?
<levander> danhs: bash is the parent, svn is the child.
<teamcobra> screen: no
<danhs> levander: yep that makes sense......
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh, gnome and kde are desktop managers ...  compiz metacity are window managers..  (Poorly phrased sorry)
<levander> danhs: Cool, I really am getting tired.  Take it easy.
<DRebellion> screenname92834, it comes with kubuntu by default, ubuntu uses gnome. however you can install kde alongside gnome and vice versa.
<danhs> levander: Not "in" svn's environment
<Squawk> naxa, oh, hmmm. Never seen that before. Don't think your bios would lose the graphics card more likely its damaged, but then not sure how that would happen either... Let ubuntu boot and then try to ssh in and see whats deteceted?
<danhs> levander: Okay.  Thanks so much for the help
<danhs> levander: Appreciate it a lot....and I learned a good bit about bash too
<bluefoxx> also, my cpu is running scarily cold[45-55C, and its an overclocked socket 478]
<Squawk> naxa, im afk 5 mins
<teamcobra> because unlike windows, the windowmanager is separate from the part of the gui that does the drawing to screen/graphics stuff
<screenname92834> so the windows system I have on ubuntu is gnome, and gnome is running whenever I'm in a decent runlevel
<naxa> Squawk: good idea, i have several problems though. i will wait you here
<DRebellion> screenname92834, actually technically, the windows system is metacity and the desktop enviroment is gnome...
<Jack_Sparrow> screenname92834, look at this   http://xwinman.org/
<Odd-rationale> screenname92834: My suggestion. Get both the ubuntu livecd and the kubuntu livecd. Try them both out and then you will know the difference (and the similarities).
<screenname92834> Metacity with a capital
<teamcobra> screenname: pretty much (DR is spot-on)... to give kde a spin, install the "kde" package in synaptic (System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager)
<eitreach> amenado, because I get kicked off the net because of it whenever I try to connect. :)
<teamcobra> and the next time you log in, there is a button in your login screen (I can't remember offhand, but it is in one of the bottom corners)
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion, Check that link..  It helps define the difference and options
<teamcobra> and you can select "KDE" for session type
<amenado> eitreach-> do you show that in your ppp log connect ?
<screenname92834> So Metacity decided what windows are owned by which processes
<DRebellion> teamcobra, what about kubuntu-desktop?
<eitreach> amenado, Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received
<bosanac> somebody here know some network or server to help me for my IRCD server a ?
<DRebellion> screenname92834, metacity draws the borders (with the title and minimise, maximise, close buttons)
<CVD-PR> its there away to change status to away in xchat?
<DRebellion> CVD-PR, server -> marked away
<amenado> eitreach are you running the ppp server? you can run it with noccp  option
<dusty_> Hey does anyone here use Evolution with an Microsoft Exchange server mail account ? I have issues configuring mine to authenticiate properly ?
<bluefoxx> so any ideas as to why my CPU is running so cold?i have'nt changed anything in the computer
<screenname92834> I thought someone just said that the graphics was done by gnome, not Metacity
<bosanac> somebody here know some network or channel to help me for my IRCD server a ?
<bosanac> somebody here know some network or channel to help me for my IRCD server a ?
<eitreach> amenado, I think it is already started..
<eitreach> can I change the basic config so it will not use cpp when it starts again?
<CorruptTerrorist> can someone give me a hand with some screen resolution problems?
<screenname92834> And that website is unhelpful: the first thing it does is refer to more jargon
<Odd-rationale> screenname92834: The window management is done by metacity. the desktop is done by gnome
<DRebellion> screenname92834, think of it like this: metacity draws the borders of the windows, gnome draws the content inside
<teamcobra> screenname92834, the heavy lifting of the graphics rendering is done by x.org and its drivers
<amenado> eitreach you can restart your pppd with noccp option
<screenname92834> This time it's introducting X-windows system. Like I know what that is.
<eitreach> amenado so sudo ppd --noccp?
<DRebellion> screenname92834, X-windows is the system that actually renders the pixels and ships them out to the graphics card.
<teamcobra> screenname92834, that's the backend I just talked about ;)
<amenado> eitreach however you are starting your pppd now
<screenname92834> gnome doesn't draw the contents of a window: the owner application does that.
<neverblue> bosanac, maybe ask your question in your ircd room?
<eitreach> amenado, it's on my asus eee.
<eitreach> I don't know to be honest.
<bosanac> neverblue, have no #IRCD
<bosanac> channel
<Odd-rationale> screenname92834: Just start using the default ubuntu. All the rest will come with time...
<screenname92834> If X-windows is just a rendering system, why is it called 'X-windows' instead of X-draw?
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, you have been asking questions for a few days here, so maybe you should know to just ask your question, not ask for someone :D
<teamcobra> screen: it's called X.Org now ;)
<neverblue> bosanac, is that the name of the app, ircd?
<amenado> eitreach why are you using ppp anyways? you only have a serial port?
<DRebellion> screenname92834, why did you choose the number 92834 in your nickname?
<CorruptTerrorist> whenever i change my screen resolution to 168x1050@60, my screen appears with black and white lines and bars
<screenname92834> Odd-rationale: no, this is a case of no-one being able to explain a simple idea without jargon.#]
<eitreach> amenado, I'm trying to use my mobile usb modem.
<screenname92834> DRebellion: random I think
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, will your monitor accept that resolution ?
<teamcobra> screenname: it's just a lot more complicated than windows ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, Did you enter the v/h rates for your monitor ... into xorg.conf
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, it's the resolution it's designed for
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, i would if i knew them
<LupusNox> Shell command for searching the whole file system for a specific filename string?
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, well, what about the video card, will it hit that res?
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, Laptop or desktop
<Odd-rationale> Well, you never ask those question about Windows...
<DRebellion> LupusNox, find -iname "string". but i recommend 'locate "string"'
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, desktop
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, it's an 8800gt
<CorruptTerrorist> i can't find the drivers
<CVD-PR> whichever timecan i still in ubuntu without an upgrade then do an upgrade to the latest ubuntu?
<LupusNox> that's just for file names, right?  I don't want to search inside the files
<DRebellion> LupusNox, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, Then you need to google up your monitor and look for vertrefresh and hsync rates.. and enter those into your xorg
<DRebellion> LupusNox, btw if you haven't used locate before, you will need to run sudo updatedb to build the database
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, i can never find any results
<CorruptTerrorist> Max Sync Rate (V x H), 76 Hz x 82 KHz. Response Time, 5 ms
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, ^^
<amenado> eitreach ahh okay..pppd is for server side, you are a client, unless you are really attempting to become a server and let incoming connections to you
<screenname92834> If Metacity draws the window borders, then why is everyone saying that KDE gives you a different look-and-feel?
<teamcobra> wowowo, reconstructor worked for my chroot remaster ;)
<dusty_> Hey guys, can anyone help me setup a MS Exchange server account in evolution mail client ? I can't get it authenticating right?
<evil_tech> CorruptTerrorist: Nvidia released updated linux drivers yesterday
<eitreach> amendo, no, no.. I'm just trying to connect to the web via my usb modem via ppp.
<teamcobra> screenname: google some gnome and kde screenshots, you'll see the difference right away ;)
<screenname92834> I don't think you folks have a clue but you like to think you do.
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, lines 75 and 76 for examples
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57592/
<teamcobra> screenname92834, and I think you're just trolling now ;)
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, so the card and the screen can handle the res, yet you dont have the proper drivers, so looks like thats where you want to start
<screenname92834> some truth however
<cambazz> hello. why there is irssi on my laptop and not on my 64bit ubuntu?
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, ok... now i need to find the drivers
<DRebellion> screenname92834, the borders only account for 2-3% of the window. also, kde apps just look different and kde comes with different apps than gnome.
<Squawk> naxa, im gonna be in and out, pm me if you want, but it might be in excess of half an hour (or less than 30 seconds) for me to answer
<screenname92834> it's very easy to spout a load of jargon and make everyone think you know but you don't.
<cambazz> and how can I search with apt-get
<amenado> eitreah i dont know all the ppp client options, so try man ppp   meebee you can find an option to turn it off or make sure both ends uses same ccp protocol
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, did you try the 'restricted drivers manager' for the drivers first?
<Squawk> cambazz, you installed it on your 64bit system (apt-get install irssi?)
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, Horizsync	28-82	Vertrefresh	43-76
<LupusNox> bah!  whaddaya mean this server with a fresh apache apt-get has no httpd.conf file ....
<teamcobra> screenname: not really..... if you took 5 minutes to read about window managers/desktop environments (yes, search engines are your friend), you'd probably get a better understanding of it.... you'd have to read 10 pages maybe
<eitreach> amendo, I'll try that, thank you.
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, howd you get that?
<naxa> Squawk: thank you
<teamcobra> but you're not going to get a very verbose reply in an irc channel
<screenname92834> ok well cheerio folks
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, Max Sync Rate (V x H), 76 Hz x 82 KHz. Response Time, 5 ms    is what you gave me right .
<CorruptTerrorist> oh yeah, sorry forgot i gave you that
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, It seldom is looking for the low end of the range...
<dusty_> Hey guys, can anyone help me setup a MS Exchange server account in evolution mail client ? I can't get it authenticating right?
<B-rabbit> hey guyz...just downloaded pidgin...and executed the "./configure" command...and when i executed the the "make" command...this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57588/  ...i think it's some thing to do with the dependencies....although i might be wrong....can some one plz give me a hint or point me to the right direction...thnx
<Cpudan80> B-rabbit: Why didnt you just get it from the repos?
<Cpudan80> Why both compiling it?
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, Why are you compiling your own pidgin when it is readilly available
<Cpudan80> bother*
<neverblue> B-rabbit, why are you not installing it from a .deb (in symantic or using aptitude/apt-get) ?
<AuraithX> why are you compiling it
<AuraithX> just so sudo apt-get install pidgen
<AuraithX> pidgin even
 * Cpudan80 hears an echo 
<neverblue> its pidgin AuraithX
<amenado> B-rabbit congrats for taking the effort to compile your own..hehe
<B-rabbit> thnx
<Cpudan80> Seriously though, sudo apt-get install pidgin will do it
<CorruptTerrorist> is there any way i cann add personal messages on msn on Pidgin?
<bullgard4> How can I put to good use the pcspkr driver? Typing 'beep' in a Gnome terminal does not produce any output.
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, getdeb has the latest pidgin in deb format as well
<neverblue> CorruptTerrorist, your just all over the place
<KEBA> hello, i have a lot of jpeg-files and want to make a animation of it, with animate *.jpeg.. but then the video runs too fast, i want to make, that every pic is ~ a half second to see, how to do?
<B-rabbit> Cpudan80, Jack_Sparrow, neverblue erm...cause i am using ubuntu feasty and it hasn't got it in the repoes...i searched it with the "apt-cache search pidgin" but it wasn't there :(
<AuraithX> If you click available
<AuraithX> you can type a message
<AuraithX> if thats what you mean
<naxa> Squawk: i will go and try connecting the two ubuntu. i only have one cable so i exit the internet until then bye
<CorruptTerrorist> neverblue, what?
<neverblue> B-rabbit, there are .debs for it online, let me grab you the link
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, evaluate a bit more plz
<Jack_Sparrow> http://getdeb.net/
<B-rabbit> neverblue, thnx a million
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, thnak you
<MartinCleaver> anyone here use LVM? I've just done resize2fs to reduced size of a filesystem in a partition and now I need to reduce the partition itself. I need to make sure that I don't lvreduce it less than the length of the filesystem (which is now  70778880 (4k) blocks.) Thing is, lvreduce works in logical extents while resize2fs works in blocks.
<lapmag_> i'm trying to load the 7.10 64bit installation and i see a blinking cursor and "kernel alive \\ kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ 8000-e000"
<Luckblade> Hey guys, thought you might be able to help me with this, Sound recorder won't allow me to use alsa as an input, Only OSS. I need to force it to use alsa.
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, get all three debs....  for your release
<Jack_Sparrow> Luckblade, not trying to bounce you but you will find better answers (a bit slow at times) in #Alsa
<Luckblade> ty mate
<neverblue> B-rabbit, also, for installing other software.... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<rothchil1> hi I'm having trouble with mstcorefonts I think it may be something to do with having privoxy installed because when I try to install I get:  Error parsing proxy URL http://:8118/: Invalid host name. andale32.exe: No such file or directory
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, shall i just add the .debs to the software source list
<B-rabbit> and then update
<B-rabbit> ?
<Pici> B-rabbit: No, you need to download the .debs and double click on them.
<B-rabbit> ok
<B-rabbit> let me
<Pici> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, http://getdeb.net/search.php?search_distro_id=5&keywords=pidgin
<B-rabbit> try
<Pici> !enter | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<B-rabbit> Pici, ops sorry...i knew dat lol, just eatin my pizza...
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, That is Pidgin specifically for Feisty
<qraebjoa> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
 * neverblue takes a slice
<Pici> !de | qraebjoa
<ubotu> qraebjoa: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<qraebjoa> :-)
<geirha> "finden Sie in den Kanaelen" I think it should be Kanalen
<qraebjoa> Kanälen?
<miguel__> \#join ubuntu.es
<Jack_Sparrow> miguel__,  /j #ubuntu-es
<bluefoxx> how cold is too cold?is there such a thing as a temperature that is too cold for a CPU?
<miguel__> \join #ubuntu.es
<Pici> miguel__: /join #ubuntu-es
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ man decode-dimms; No manual entry for decode-dimms" Where can I read a manual?
<ubuntu_> ut  there?
<qraebjoa> yes: condensation water
<Squawk> bluefoxx, mine regularly runs under 20 degrees C (if in a coldish room not doing anything other than idling my desktop
<neverblue> bluefoxx, no, colder the better
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: do info instead of man
<CorruptTerrorist> ok... i need to stop xserver to install the nvidia drivers... how?
<miguel__> ¿Alguien me puede decir algún programa para descargar música?
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, sorry to bother u again...http://getdeb.net/release.php?id=1463...do i download the "pidgin" or the "pidgin-data".
<neverblue> CorruptMeow, ctrl-alt-backspace
 * B-rabbit a bit confused
<neverblue> sorry, CorruptTerrorist
<miguel__> ¿Alguien me puede decir algún programa para descargar música?
<Pici> !es | miguel__
<ubotu> miguel__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> neverblue: That just restarts it
<prince_jammys> miguel__: nicotine, frostwire
<geirha> qraebjoa: ah, ae is another way to write ä then maybe?
<neverblue> genii, ah, true, re-read the question
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, all      Download:   pidgin  (2.0 MB)  ,  pidgin-data  (6.6 MB)
<teamcobra> hrmmmm..... my livecd boots fine in a vm, but when I copy it to a usb stick and boot it, it kicks me to a busybox prompt after the 2nd splash :/
<qraebjoa> ae = ä
<qraebjoa> ue = ü
<qraebjoa> oe = ö
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, ok captain :)
<genii> CorruptTerrorist: logout of gnome, login to session type of console.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CorruptTerrorist> genii, that doesnt stop it
<bluefoxx> overclocked celeron d running at 50C all of a suddon, rebooted randomly last night too[lost torrent progress]. thats why im asking, usually its around 65C
<amenado> teamcobra-> thats because the initrd on it is expecting to read from cdrom?
<naxa> hi
<teamcobra> ohh, nice :p is there an easy way to fix this? ;)
<naxa> how can i make an ubuntu beep?
<Dusti[n]> whats the apt-get for kde?
<naxa> whit pc speaker
<qraebjoa> kde-desktop or so
<amenado> teamcobra-> we can try ...would you like to share the efforts?
<jeffMASTERflex> Dusti[n]: apt-get
<genii> CorruptTerrorist: At the console login you put: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dusti[n]> apt-get kde-desktop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kubuntu-desktop
<rothchil1> I'm having trouble with mstcorefonts I think it may be something to do with having privoxy installed because when I try to install I get:  Error parsing proxy URL http://:8118/: Invalid host name. andale32.exe: No such file or directory. Can someone tell me how to set privoxy to allow aptitude (dpkg?) to get whatever it's trying to get?
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<teamcobra> amendo: sure, want me to do a write up after I get it working?
<amenado> teamcobra, ill get the link and you and I will try to see how to get this working okay?
<genii> CorruptTerrorist: Then you do the driver install. Then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<noroot> i have ubuntu fiesty on my laptop and just installed same on my desktop, now is thr a way to install all the debs i installed on my laptop on my desktop as well, without connecting to internet. i have checked /var/cache but it doesnot have all the debs, rather few. any ideas??
<[g2]> I'd like to have my ipod automounted in a different directory, usb hotplug pointers anyone ?
<teamcobra> it shouldn't be too tough... what I've done so far is a remaster of gutsy 7.10 with up-to-date packages (through chroot inside reconstructor) it'll be a pretty easy writeup
<[g2]> on gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<noroot> jack_sparrow : thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> noroot, see also aptoncd  or burn a copy of /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd
<teamcobra> amenado: thanks for the quick reply, btw ;)
<amenado> teamcobra-> http://thomas.enix.org/pub/livecd/HOWTO-Ubuntu-Live-Speedup  am trying to understand this writeup
<wolfman2323> hi.. i just wanna ask about playing videos...  i dont know what had happened.. but after i updated my ubuntu.. suddenly i cant view any videos .. no  image no sound.. pls help.. on how could i fix this problem.. thanks..
<teamcobra> alright, I'll give it a shot, will report success when I get there ;)
<JasonWoof> is it NetworkManager that's overwriting my changes to /etc/hosts?
<amenado> teamcobra-> great, and i will let you know too, what i come up with..
<naxa> how can i register on this freenode server to be able sending pms?
<noroot> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<prince_jammys> !register | naxa
<ubotu> naxa: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<B-rabbit> Cpudan80, Jack_Sparrow, neverblue, amenado , Pici....thnx guyz...ur help are greatly appreciated :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfman2323, I had the same issue after the update.  I didnt have the time to work it out so restored from a backup and locked down updates.  Let me know how you fix it.
<JasonWoof> naxa: /msg nickserv help
<amenado> B-rabbit you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit, glad to help
<naxa> how can i set my ip address with ifconfig?
<naxa> thanks
<JasonWoof> naxa: something like: ifconfig eth0 up 23.324.42.23
<wolfman2323> thanks jack sparrow.. . i hope.. ull have the answer soon..
<LupusNox> How would I determine the DefaultRoot of my Apache web server?
<InsClusoe> Hi all... I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy using cdrom. And my widescreen resolution is gone...
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfman2323, At first I thought it was just flash, then found it was ALL forms of video..
<InsClusoe> Seems this is a common issue with the gutsy upgrade..
<JasonWoof> LupusNox: httpd.conf
<wolfman2323> actually jack.. even flash. .i cant view...
<InsClusoe> Tried 915resolution to no effect.
<naxa> JasonWoof, i want to connect two ubuntu computers. one of the don't have video card nor  monitor (hw failure) and i need to do it blind. i want an ethernet connection and ssh from the working comp to see what's going on. can you help?
<wolfman2323> jack sparrow: how could i undo the updates...
<InsClusoe> I have tried editing xorg.conf also.
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfman2323, exactly, I could not do any videos including flash, avi, mpg.. nada, zilch nothing
<JasonWoof> naxa: sure, /msg me when you get setup with nickserv
<InsClusoe> Anybody can help?
<Jack_Sparrow> InsClusoe, desktop of laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> or
<InsClusoe> laptop
<[g2]> naxaa: does the broken computer have a serial port ?
<wolfman2323> jack: is there any way to undo the updates
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<wolfman2323> :(
<naxaa> [g2], well, it's a modern laptop so i think no
<lapmag_> I unplugged all of my hard drives, put the sata dvd drive in slot 1 and this cd still won't boot! Any ideas?
<naxaa> [g2], only usb
<amenado> naxa what are you trying to do? revive the mobo?  why not move the hd disk over?
<[g2]> naxaa: got a usb-serial adapter ?
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: I am on a dell with 15" widescreen.
<naxaa> amenado, I want to see information about what went wrong and investigate further, maybe flashing video bios..
<chazco> My USB TV card works in Hardy, but not Gusty. Any idea how I can get it to work on Gusty?
<naxaa> [g2], no, i only have an ethernet cable. :(
<JasonWoof> chazco: maybe install a hardy kernel on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> InsClusoe, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is where I would start, specifically try to autodetect monitor rates.. just as important as the video card info
<amenado> naxaa-> but you said you have hw failures, you know which hw failed?
<JasonWoof> chazco: I did that a while back because gutsy kernel didn't work well on my laptop
<noroot> jack_sparrow :  dpkg --get-selections gives me a list of all i have, i want a way to recreate the debs, can this be done?
<chazco> Sounds like an interesting idea
<chazco> Although im fairly certain its just a module i need
<naxaa> amenado, video gpu i think
<yao_ziyuan> i can use the middle mouse button to scroll up/down in a Thunderbird message, but can't in Firefox. why?
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> i see. it's "autoscrolling"
<Jack_Sparrow> noroot, The debs should still be in var/cache/apt/archives.. unlkess you purged them
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i terminate xserver? not restart it
<naxaa> amenado, also i think the hdd is not compatible with my working laptop which is too old for that
<amenado> naxaa-> am not trying to crush your hopes, but once you even find out that the gpu is bad, you almost have to replace the whole laptop mobo?
<LupusNox> JasonWoof: and if that file happened to be blank before I put some of my custom config lines in it?
<noroot> jack_sparrow :  maybe i have. but i have seen they are not thr (not all). so any other way??
<kaudio> ctrl+alt+backspace
<naxaa> amenado, i know that..
<CorruptTerrorist> kaudio, that RESTARTS
<CorruptTerrorist> read the wuestion
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: Should I turn on kernel framebuffer device interface?
<CorruptTerrorist> *question
<jmdc> How do I use Xephyr to get a new login in a window, similar to gdmflexiserver --xnest
<kaudio> not just kill the xserver
<Jack_Sparrow> noroot, No good solution.. you would not want to repackage all of that yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> InsClusoe, try no first
<amenado> naxaa-> so am not sure it is worthwhile.  maybe you can buy a usb to laptop hd adapter, and insert the hd from that bad laptop into this adapter and you can then mount it to a working unit (laptop or desktop)
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. Thanks.
<ks3> CorruptTerrorist, stop gdm before doing that... sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, that may work
<CorruptTerrorist> thats what i need to do... kill xserver
<PriitM> Hi, could anyone explain what does line: Feb 27 20:57:33 priit kernel: [218147.480000] Outbound IN= OUT=ra1 SRC=192.168.5.100 DST=64.233.183.19 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=14972 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=59555 DPT=443 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0  mean? I'm getting quite spammed with it in kern.log
<naxaa> amenado, i only would like to give it a try and somehow "repair" the bad gpu... maybe it's not hw. :)
<naxaa> amenado, let's say i just can't give up the hope yet.
<JasonWoof> LupusNox: apache comes with a httpd.conf
<amenado> naxaa good luck...i hope the best for you
<naxaa> amenado, thank you! :)
<amenado> jmdc i happen to be browsing this, but have not really read it yet.. http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:Kf1pkKmR6VYJ:library-cafe.com/article/howto-setup-multiple-nested-x-sessions-in-ubuntu-875-1.html+ssh+X+forward+share+-g&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=14&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<naxaa> amenado, I'll need it! :)
<wolfman2323> jack sparrow: ist t
<wolfman2323> jack sparrow: is this ok.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688791
<naxaa> i go and try bye
<JasonWoof> LupusNox: oh, sorry, looks like ubuntu puts the default apache config it /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<JasonWoof> LupusNox: there's no runtime directive called defaultroot though. I'm a bit confused
<LupusNox> yeah, was looking thru the other conf files to try and find a reference
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfman2323, No.. envy is never a good idea
<MasterShrak> !envy | wolfman2323
<ubotu> wolfman2323: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<JasonWoof> LupusNox: I find this page quite useful: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i kill xserver? not restart it
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfman2323, FYI neither is automatix
<wolfman2323> ah ok..  jack.. so what should i do,.....
<ks3> CorruptTerrorist, stopping gdm then doing ctrl+alt+backspace didn't do it?
<amenado> PriitM host 64.233.183.19  shows as  19.183.233.64.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer nf-in-f19.google.com
<CorruptTerrorist> ks3 manually kill xserver...
<wolfman2323> every time my kids needs to use the pc.. they .. just windows. xp..
<wolfman2323> coz  no video in linux
<L3ttuc3> how do i check the firmware of my hard disk?
<weex> wolfman, why no video?
<ks3> CorruptTerrorist, ctrl+alt+backspace kills the current x server, but if gdm is still running, it start a new one iirc
<jmdc> amenado: Yeah, I saw that too. What that article seems to be doing is creating a display and hooking x clients into it, but I what I want is an entire login session
<Jack_Sparrow> wolfman2323, I was looking to you for the answer...  I tried reinstalling flash thinking it was just flash, then I assumed it was my video drivers, I think I tried those and idnt get anyhwere.  Had to get some work done and at that point restored from backup
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: It worked! Man, thanks a lot...
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 how did you install your nvidia drivers originally?
<Jack_Sparrow> InsClusoe, Glad to help
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: The display is razpr sharp now... cool..
<wolfman2323> weex.. coz... ..  it happened  after i updated my system..
<Jack_Sparrow> InsClusoe, remember that command
<ArthurArchnix> CorruptTerrorist: I think you have to change the current runlevel.
<wolfman2323> mastershrak:  nope..
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: Yup. I do.
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I need to rest. Play nice, good luck
<wolfman2323> jack.. thanks..
<InsClusoe> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks again.. Bye.
<ArthurArchnix> CorruptTerrorist: Try sudo init3
<ArthurArchnix> or sudo init2
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 so you havent installed nvidia drivers? even before it was broken?
<amenado> jmdc i believe the Xnest allows you to have a windows in windows like pic in pip on a tv..the second pic umm not sure if it has to give you a login prompt since you are  nesting it
<wolfman2323> master.. i really dont know.  coz. it was working properly..  i mean. when ive installed ubuntu in my lenovo laptop
<CorruptTerrorist> ArthurArchnix, will do... need to eat first
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new
<wolfman2323> brb  master. let me try it.
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 if that throws and error at you do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Khamael> is it possible to start the wireless network from boot, instead of when I log in?
<wolfman2323> master: Package `nvidia-glx-new' is not installed and no info is available.
<wolfman2323> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<wolfman2323> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<wolfman2323> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nvidia-glx-new is not installed
<noodlesgc> ok i asked this the other day but it still has not been resolved. when i use the internet for i while i lose connectivity and when i try to ping google i get: connect: No buffer space available
<jmdc> I'm trying to use xephyr instead of xnest. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/73931
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 all you had to do was tell me that it isnt installed, use that second command i gave you
<Estesark> Does anyone know the command to access the power management module?
<wolfman2323> oopsss.. sorry
<amenado> Khamael-> yes, auto wlan0 (assuming wlan0 is the nic)  would start it at boot ...see your /etc/network/interfaces
<MasterShrak> np wolfman2323, but please be careful of flooding the channel, ops dont like :)
<wolfman2323> master.. im just a newbie.. sorry again
<wolfman2323> sorrryyyyyyy
<MasterShrak> np = no problem
<ArthurArchnix> khamel You could setup the connection manually, then pass a command like ifup eth1 in /etc/rc.local
<MasterShrak> just be careful, id hate to see you get kicked and even more frustrated :)
<wolfman2323> masterShark: its installing..
<MasterShrak> good
<ArthurArchnix> hmm.. amenado' solution looks nicer Khamael
<jmdc> Estesark: gnome-power-manager is the tray icon, gnome-power-preferences is the configuration
<Khamael> amenado: what about the wep-key?
<Estesark> jmdc: Thanks
<MasterShrak> Khamael i think network manager takes care of that, but i could be wrong
<Archidiable> Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans la communauté de ubuntu je vous remercie de votre aide
<MasterShrak> !fr | Archidiable
<ubotu> Archidiable: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wolfman2323> MasterShrak: after that.. vids.. will work??
<amenado> Khamael-> same file to modify, i just dont know off hand the verbage of the line entry for keys...
<Archidiable> okok
<perezd_> HELLO !
<lapmag_> Anyone have a shortlist of typical boot problems? LiveCD takes 10-15 minutes to boot.
<amenado> Khamael-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  look here for tips
<perezd_> I have mo problems
<perezd_> no
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 sorry but i was unaware that you were having problems with videos, i followed your link earlier and assumed it was a problem with your nvidia card, this should help tho for vids although you may need some codecs and stuff
<MasterShrak> !caps | perezd_
<ubotu> perezd_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amenado> lapmag thats possible, if you got a really slow system, slow cdrom drive, like on an emachine
<LapMag> Q6700, 4GB of ram, SATA dvdrw
<perezd_> Yes, maybe thats the problem
<Estesark> jmdc: The reason I asked was because I couldn't load the preferences dialog, and I wanted to see what the terminal output was. I get a few lines ending in "** (gnome-power-preferences:18483): WARNING **: Either HAL or DBUS are not working!" - this means nothing to me, do you have any ideas?
<perezd_> 4GB RAM, no problem so
<ArthurArchnix> here you go Khamael: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188&highlight=configure+wireless+manually   it tells you how to configure wireless manually, and how to add to rc.local to bring it up at boot, wep and wpa. And for the record, wep is useless, use wpa.
<wolfman2323> MasterShrak: what had happened is that.. after i updated ubuntu... suddenly videos doesnt work anymoere.. even flash..
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 interesting, that post on the forums has nothign to do with that though. are you running gutsy? (7.10)
<perezd_> Have U the codecs?
<amenado> LapMag-> umm...one heck of a system you got, quad and 4gig..not sure if liveCD can find the correct drivers to match your super high speed setup
<MasterShrak> LapMag id give the alternate cd a shot
<MasterShrak> !alternate | LapMag
<ubotu> LapMag: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<wolfman2323> master: ive just searched.. google and.. the same problem as the post.. ..  yesh. gutsy
<LapMag> awesome. thanks.
<jmdc> Estesark: HAL does hardware abstraction and DBUS handles communication between programs. Both are pretty important, and  it sounds like (at least) one of them is having a problem
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<Estesark> jmdc: Thanks, any advice on what I might do from here?
<MasterShrak> Estesark do: ps -e | grep dbus
<MasterShrak> and: ps -e | grep hal
<MasterShrak> and see which or if both do not give you output
<perezd_> I have 256MB RAM and boot is in 2 minutes
<wolfman2323> Nope master..   installation is done.. wait.. let me check my videos.. brb m
<beautifulsnow> ouch
<P2502> how to burn image specifying book type? (i burning to dvd-rw but want to specify book type of dvd-rom)
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 youll have to restart your xserver so the changes will take effect (ctrl+alt+backspace) and log back in
<slashzul> whats the script that runs when you switch from wireless to wirednetwork?
<Estesark> MasterShrak: Both give me output, here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d68fb58d3
<beautifulsnow> P2502 using which dvd burner software?
<piotr_>   k
<slashzul> I need to wrap a script with it.
<wolfman2323> masterShrak: i have vids already..    yehey!! thanks.. but no sound...
<P2502> beautifulsnow: i will use software which you recommend
<wolfman2323> :)
<MasterShrak> Estesark well it appears they are both running, its possible this user cannot access one or the other though
<teamcobra> brb
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 grats
<perezd_> I have no sound on 7.10 !!!
<Estesark> MasterShrak: Here's the full output from gnome-power-preferences, don't know if this is of any use: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2872d2e8
<MasterShrak> !sound | perezd_
<ubotu> perezd_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wolfman2323> masterShrak..  i dont have sound...
<perezd_> Thanks, i will try
<wolfman2323> masterShrak: ive tried to play an mp3..  its working.. .. only vids doesnt hav sound
<ks3> slashzul, you can add scripts to /etc/network/if-up.d and if-down.d if that helps... i believe they are passed variables that indicate which interface is being acted upon
<MasterShrak> Estesark im not sure exactly, but im guessing it has to do with hal and not dbus
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 what player are you using for your videos?
<Estesark> MasterShrak: So assuming the problem is that I cannot access hal as you think, what would you suggest?
<wolfman2323> totem
<MasterShrak> Estesark possibly, its hard to say really what the problem is though, im not very familiar with the working of hal (or dbus either for that matter)
<ArthurArchnix> Error: w32codecs depends on libstdc++5  But when I try and install that, I get "libstdc++5: Depends: gcc-3.3-base (>= 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed:... what's going on here? I've never had this kind of problem with medibuntu before...
<Sword> hallo?
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 i would suggest trying a different player, ive never had good luck with totem
<wolfman2323> brb masterShrak
<burkmat> Sound works, but it seems that after closing VLC sometimes other applications can't use sound device, getting:Couldn't load driver ALSA: dsnd_pcm_open(hw:0): Device or resource busy.  Any suggestions?
<Estesark> MasterShrak: Alright, well thanks for everything anyway, I'll ask in here another time in case someone else knows, and if not I'll try the forum.
<Sword> i am new here and i need help
<jmdc> Sword: welcome. We're a support channel; there's no need to ask to ask :-)
<HEP85> What do I need to enable AGP on a mainboard with Intel 64 bit CPU and VIA chipset?
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i install cgi on apache2?
<Jorel>  i am taking issue with raid1, at the time that simulate the failure of a disk he does not boot the system ... see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57576/
<HEP85> my current config is not working: CONFIG_AGP=y CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m
<Sword> thx
<erat456> can anyone help me with sshfs and fstab?
<wols> HEP85: nothing
<Sword> i have ubuntu 7.1
<wolfman2323> masterShrak: ive tried with vlc player.. no sound too
<Sword> and i want to install beryl
<MasterShrak> HEP85 thats a bios thing if its not enabled
<wols> Sword: does not exist anymore
<Odd-rationale> !beryl | Sword
<ubotu> Sword: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jowi> HEP85, which via chipset?
<Sword> i didnt find any package like compiz
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 system > administration > software sources   and make sure the first 4 boxes are checked, then open synaptic and install gstreamer good bad and ugly
<Sword> do i have to load it from somewhere else?
<HEP85> MasterShrak: Can I test it somehow. dmesg only says "Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones" and then nothing appears concerning agp
<jworkman01> I just installed Linux on my system yesterday and believe I have everything up and running quite nicely, my question is how do I get sound to work? I have run the updater and everything but still not able to get sound.
<wolfman2323> masterShrak.. brb.. let me do that..
<HEP85> Jowi: wait a sec
<KRF> erat456, http://www.google.de/search?q=sshfs+fstab&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 if you look for a howto
<MasterShrak> HEP85 does it show up when you type: lspci     in a terminal?
<nevermore> is Hardy Heron an LTS release?
<MasterShrak> nevermore yes it will be
<jmdc> Sword: in 7.10, compiz is in the universe repository
<nevermore> thanks
<HEP85> Jowi: vt8237a
<Sword> so when i search for universe, its that pack that i have to install?
<wols> HEP85: what do you need agp for?
<danand> Sword - chances are you probably already have it loaded
<Sword> :)
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i install cgi on apache2?
<MasterShrak> !sources | Sword
<Sword> i want those window effects
<ubotu> Sword: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jmdc> Sword: you don't need to search for universe
<HEP85> MasterShrak: No. I can't see anything concerning AGP in the output
<Sword> im new to that all
<Sword> ^
<MasterShrak> HEP85 anything about ur card?
<wols> HEP85: what is the original problem?
<Jowi> HEP85, usually you enable the Processor Family that match, and /dev/agpgart  + the suboption "VIA chipset support" for /dev/agpgart. DRI/DRM is optional but recommended (I did this on a 2.6.12 kernel though so info might have changed since then.
<L3ttuc3> what's the kernel boot option (when booting the livecd) to disable DHCP?
<HEP85> MasterShrak: it is the onboard chip p4m900. It should support AGP
<wolfman2323> masterShrak.. installed already.. but still doesnt have sounds.... when ive tried.. playing dvd movie.. sounds is fine.. but 3gps no sound  ...
<jmdc> Sword: Actually, I lied, in 7.10 the package has been moved out of universe
<HEP85> Jowi: I have no file /dev/agpgart
<MrMist> How do I change the outline of tabs etc... they're too blocky
<danand> Sword - in a terminal you can type the following - dpkg-query -s compiz  - that should tell you if compiz is already installed on your system
<Sword> so what do i have to do then
<Sword> ?
<MasterShrak> wolfman2323 im guessing youll need some codecs for it
<Sword> ok ill try
<Jowi> HEP85, it should be under "character devices"
<MasterShrak> !medibuntu | wolfman2323
<ubotu> wolfman2323: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HEP85> wols: Problem is that I have no AGP and maybe I am paranoid, but I think my video playback rate is not optimal
<wolfman2323> master.. brb..
<jmdc> Sword: or if you prefer to not use the command line, System->Admin->Synaptic Package Manager
<wolfman2323> thanks.
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i get apache to run .cgi files?
<beautifulsnow> Wondering if someone can help me with Wine, (yes I know there's a channel but its dormant :( )  My exe's don't run, and when I try to set up drives through config, I get "err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of ...."  so when I come back and try again there are no drives... :-/
<Sword> i think command line is coler but im not cool enough :)
<Jowi> HEP85, DRM (direct rendering manager) should also be under "character devices"
<jmdc> Sword: there's no shame in it
<MasterShrak> beautifulsnow fresh install of wine?
<HEP85> Jowi: DRM is there: /dev/dri/card0
<jmdc> Sword: do you see the search button in synaptic?
<Jowi> HEP85, I'm talking about the kernel configurator.
<Sword> to tell the truth... im searching for the terminal
<Sword> ^^
<Sword> ive got gnome
<mike23> please alguien me pasa el servidor en español....
<jmdc> Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<MasterShrak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> !es | MasterShrak
<ubotu> MasterShrak: please see above
<Pici> oops
<beautifulsnow> MasterShrak, it was working fine a while back, and I had made no changes other than install wine-doors. even then Wine was working fine. But now it says theres no C drive (I think that's why it wont work)... I tried purging wine, purging my .wine directory, reinstalling fresh... nothing worked
<MasterShrak> ?
<MasterShrak> lol
<PartisanEntity> hello all
<Kalumba> I am having difficulties renaming files with Nautilus 2.20.0. When a file/folder is ready to be renamed, after either right-clicking on it and selecting Rename or by pressing F2, it ignores all keyboard input. Thunar, Dolphin and the mv command work so it isn't some hardware problem. Can some enlightened soul help me out on this one?
<MasterShrak> Pici u always do that to me
<Sword> ok thx
<Sword> got it
<ogre> are bluetooth usb adapters generally well supported? can anyone recommend one?
<alumno10> is there a problem with intel gigabit integrated adapter and ubuntu?
<DRebellion> !hcl | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wols> !hcl | ogre
<Jowi> HEP85, ok, good. so agpgart should be under "character devices" as well.
<burkmat> Is there any way to see what processes are accessing the soundcard?
<Sword> can i post the reply i got from the terminal for searchign for compiz
<Sword> ?
<DRebellion> Sword, no, pastebin it
<wols> alumno10: heard of newer ones making problems sometimes. generaly they are good NICs and well supported
<ubuntu> Any way to check a hard drive to see if it has any hardware faults, from an ubuntu live cd?
<wols> !paste | Sword
<ubotu> Sword: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HEP85> Jowi: What do you mena with "character devices" Is this a folder?
<wols> ubotu: smartmontools. comman is smartctl for it
<csaba2> I connected to my computer remotely and see that somebody has left a console open and ran ps ax... can I find out when was that command ran?
<jworkman01> I am unable to get any sound from my system. I have upgraded everything but still no sound, any ideas how to get it to recognize my sound card?
<jmdc> sword  - the first line should tell you all you need though
<jmdc> second line, that is
<Jowi> HEP85, no. when you said "CONFIG_AGP=y CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m" I assumed you were compiling your own kernel....? no?
<Sword> syntax what do i have to choose
<Sword> ?
<wols> HEP85: why do you need this agp support?
<danand> Sword - goto the system -> preferences -> appearance listing. this will pop up a config window. look at the last tab <visual effects>
<jmdc> sword - doesn't matter
<csaba2> i guess not then...
<wols> Sword: start with man smartctl
<wols> jmdc: it does
<samsinite> I am having a problem when I am trying to compile gnome-build is anyone able to help me??
<burkmat> Is there any way to see what processes are accessing the soundcard?
<HEP85> Jowi: No this is the default setup from Ubuntu
<tszmiel> csaba2: man ps :)
<macogw> Sword: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<wols> samsinite: never ask to ask
<MasterShrak> !build-essentials | samsinite
<ubotu> samsinite: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<macogw> Sword: i think that should show info for your first drive
<danand> sword - does the output of that dpkg command say that compiz is installed?
<HEP85> wols: I think my video playback does not seem to be 100% fluent
<beautifulsnow> burkmat i believe gnome-system-monitor will tell you: right click on a process and I think theres an option to see what it is using
<tszmiel> csaba2: ps -o pid,etime / i don't remember exactly
<wols> HEP85: what driver? pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<samsinite> ok, I'll check it out ubotu and see if it answers my question
<Sword> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57596/
<Sword> is that the link u need?
<HEP85> wols: openchrome
<evil_tech> anyone have ubuntu installed on a dell poweredge 2450?
<wols> HEP85: ouch
<Jowi> HEP85, ah ok. in a terminal type: "lsmod | grep -i agp" perhaps it's already loaded
<jmdc> Sword: okay, it looks like you have compiz installed
<danand> sword - ok its installed :)
<danand> Sword - goto the system -> preferences -> appearance listing. this will pop up a config window. look at the last tab <visual effects>
<csaba2> hmm 7 hours ago that's not correct
<csaba2> it had to be withing 3 hours from now
<csaba2> ok nevermind, i was just curious
<Sword> yeah ive looked at it several times i cant select any effects
<aantn> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<danand> sword - what graphics card do you have in your machine?
<Sword> ive got ati radeon 9550
<Jack_Sparrow> Sword, What video card ar you running?  And have you gone through our troubleshooting page?
<nexen> I need help about gtk themes
<HEP85> Jowi: via_agp 11264 0
<wols> Sword: what driver do you use?
<Jowi> HEP85, good. perhaps you should just use the via driver instead of openchrome.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sword, that will use fglrx...
<utkan0s> after updating to gutsy my fonts are a bit different.. web fonts dont look as good, any way to fix that?
<wols> HEP85: loaded and working but not used possibly. again. xorg logs
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-video-via | HEP85
<ubotu> hep85: xserver-xorg-video-via (source: xserver-xorg-video-via): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.2-2 (gutsy), package size 146 kB, installed size 444 kB
<spdf> ls -l
<Sword> i installed a pack for unsupported ati drivers that said to be better than the standart ones
<nexen> someone can help me?
<HEP85> wols: Yes I found something. Maybe you could tell me if this is the reason. wait a sec
<wols> Sword: groovy. now you can ask whoever gave you for support for them
<LupusNox>  anyone know how to make ChatZilla  open hyperlinks in a new tab?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sword, HOw did you install the unsupported drivers
<Sword> ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> Sword, The keyword is Unsupported...
<Sword> i just looked in the packet manager and found ati... i dont know
<ubuntu> Hey -- anyone know whether the badblocks program  checks the hardware or just the filesystem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sword> when i wanted to install them it said: you have to know that these drivers are not superted...
<Sword> and i intalled them
<Sword> reboot
<HEP85> wols: (EE) VIA(0): Unknown Card-Ids (1462|7255); please report to openchrome-users@openchrome.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Sword, that part is fine... but do through the rest of the tutorial
<macogw> ubuntu: SMART checks the hardware
<loca|host> hello all
<locutusofborg> heloo
<wols> ubuntu: filesystem/partition
<Sword> ah i im lost... i dont know where to go on
<jworkman01> I need help with 3 things, first my sound isn't working for some reason. Second, I have an Nvidia 7900gs but am unable to run any special effects, third how do I resize my icons to be smaller?
<ArthurArchnix> Using my intel driver, when add option  "noDRI", I find I use about 100MB less after reboot. That seems incredible to me. Do you think it's just reserving some space for 3d rendering, or is it actually using this ram?
<ubuntu> macogw is that an option to the badblocks program?
<Sword> :)
<loca|host> am searching for a tool to modelize network systems .. like we used Microsoft vision on windows (i wont get a win shit over wine)
<evil_tech> everytime i try to install ubuntu on my poweredge 2450 it gets to Loading additional components from CDROM and fails
<wols> Sword: install a ubuntu supported driver. either ati or fglrx. both work fo you
<locutusofborg> ko govori hrvatski
<noodlesgc> g2g
<Sword> so search for flgrx?
<evil_tech> i've verified the install disc and the drive is good because it loads knoppic
<macogw> ubuntu: no, SMART is part of your hard drive's firmware
<Jack_Sparrow> Sword, Start by reading the link for setting up ati..
<wols> Sword: for compiz I'd try ati first
<macogw> ubuntu: install smartmontools, then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" and itll tell you what hardware errors your hard drive is reporting
<ubuntu> macogw - oh, how do I use it?
<wols> ubuntu: you have smartmontools. use them
<ubuntu> macogw --ok
<LapMag> Alternate CD doesn't work either.. blinking cursor and "kernel alive | kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ 8000-e000"
<wols> macogw: that won't run a test
<Sword> can u post that link again please?
<utkan0s> after updating to gutsy my fonts are a bit different.. web fonts dont look as good, any way to fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danand> sword - look at the link Jack_Sparrow gave you above - its quite a good one
<ubuntu> macogw and this works for any hard drive?
<macogw> ubuntu: use -t to schedule a test.  it can take a few hours
<alumno10> i have ubuntu + ltsp5, how can i do clients boot from another kernel, since 2.6.22-14 doesnt support ebox audio, but 2.6.8 does
<macogw> ubuntu: not on externals
<macogw> ubuntu: external usb enclosures dont pass the information
<danand> sword - there ^^ that one :)
<macogw> ubuntu: wont work on drives from the 20th century either
<beautifulsnow> Does anyone have a good link or tutorial that can help me  learn how to resolve  apt-get depecencies when failing to install new software?
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, what are you trying to install?
<darkstorm_> is there any way to use charakters like ò under linux?
<finn__> of course
<alumno10> darkstorm_ yes
<macogw> darkstorm_: what keyboard do you use?
<darkstorm_> under windows its easy to press the ` and the o. but under linux there is coming out an `o
<alumno10> áćéúhíĺńóŕ
<macogw> darkstorm_: if you use a US keyboard, you can enble the US Internatinal with dead keys
<darkstorm_> what keyboard - Standard German Keyboard
<alumno10> òìè
<macogw> darkstorm_: oh um idk which variation thatd be
<sk_> hab beim booten noch den  braune hintergrund, möchte ihn weg bekommen! Wie?
<darkstorm_> i'm using a german keyboard, and i'm using nodeadkeys
<alumno10> ö
<macogw> darkstorm_: but you use AltGr (the right alt_ + ` then press the letter
<Pici> !de | sk_
<ubotu> sk_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> macogw- device does not support smart, guess it's 20th century
<macogw> darkstorm_: try pressing the right alt and the ` or ' before typing a vowel...it should combine them
<strabes> how do i revert a package back to a previous version?
<macogw> ubuntu: its actually more like any drive in teh last 4 years definitely has smart, before that maybe/maybe not
<Jowi> darkstorm_, is the keyboard type set to PC105?
<aantn> is it possible to install lamp without downloading a cd?
<macogw> ubuntu: youre not trying to do it over usb are you?
<aantn> most guides have you download one e.g. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10
<ubuntu> macogw - no
<alumno10> aantn, i installed from repositories
<macogw> ubuntu: ok then guess you cant get hw infos
<Sword> hmmm.....
<alumno10> in ubuntu
<Sword> :)
<Sword> im geting crazy
<aantn> alumno10: what package?
<StefanUbu> Hello world. Where does Ubuntu save its packages?
<StefanUbu> I mean the folder?
<macogw> StefanUbu: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jack_Sparrow> StefanUbu, /var/cache/apt/archives
<alumno10> aantn, in menu appears an option that says "select packages by task"
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: i win
<alumno10> aantn, then you check "lamp server"
<goudkov> hi guys, does anyone know of a sound player (mp3, wav, whatever) with a global keyboard shortcut to pause/continue playing from a gnome session? i need to be able to pause and resume it without switching to the player's window.
<ubuntu> macogw -- thanks anyway. The WIndows OS on the hard drive is not booting.  I wanted to confirm whether this was a windows problem or a  hard drive problem. Is there any other way?
<aantn> alumno10: in synpaptic?
<macogw> goudkov: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<macogw> goudkov: should be able to set it globally tehre
<alumno10> aantn, yes
<strabes> goudkov: rhythmbox and totem should respond to the global keyboard shortcuts you define in system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<aantn> alumno10: thanks
<StefanUbu> thanks Macogw
<goudkov> macogw: let me check it out.
<goudkov> strabes: thanks
<StefanUbu> Thanks Jack Sparrow
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone recommend a dyndns update client for ubuntu?
<sharperguy> anyone know about getting the ipw3945 (dell wireless driver) to work with the realtime kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, Do you have lots of spare room on that hard drive?
<sorrowsbitch> Hi people, can anyone help to get my ubuntu box to see my Vista machine over samba?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | StefanUbu
<ubotu> StefanUbu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow -- maybe, dunno
<Sword> i have ATI binary X.Org driver installed
<Sword> that ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu, Just thinking that if you did you could backup existing windows to another partition so you could do a more thorough and destructive test or a fresh windows install..
<sorrowsbitch> HI, anyone can help me with SAMBA VISTA-UBUNTU NETWORK? (sorry for shouting)
<ubuntu> Hmm.. don't think I want to mess around with that sort of thing. I guess I could mount the hard drive and fsck it? That should tell me something
<evil_tech> everytime i try installing ubuntu it stops at "retrieving libc6-udeb"
<nathan-thomas> hey i just installed a 7.10 xbuuntu command line system everything works great but is there anyway to change the console font?
<evil_tech> anyone have an idea as to why?
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech, did you md5 or self test the cd?
<HEP85> re
<danand> sorrowsbitch - if you want to connect your ubuntu box to your windows machine you can use the smbmount command. smbmount is part of the smbfs package so do an sudo apt-get smbfs. you can then connect by doing a command like - smbmount //server/share_folder /mountpoint
<hoarycripple> evil_tech, is that on the initial install from the livecd?
<evil_tech> the live cd wont boot doesnt like my raid
<danand> sorrowsbitch - patience i type sloooooooowww
<hoarycripple> evil_tech, i had a similar problem and it turned out to be overheating my ram
<evil_tech> and yes the cd drive works
<ks3> nathan-thomas, i believe if you install console-tools and console-data you'll be able to do that
<nathan-thomas> ok ill try that, thanks
<evil_tech> and yes the image is good (md5 sum verified and ran the verification tool)
<sorrowsbitch> danand: sure, I will wait
<evil_tech> hmm overheating ram
<Squawk> sorrowsbitch, you can run a samba server on your ubuntu machine, add an account for a user samba maybe to use it, and then supply your ubuntu ip address as the "wins server" in vista. Should then be able to see the samba directory as a "network directory". I have used that in windows xp, dunno bout in vista but should work
<danand> sorrowsbitch - did you get the message above about smbfs?
<evil_tech> doubtful there there is 4 80mm fans blowing air accross the sticks
<Jack_Sparrow> evil_tech, One trick I have used is to disconnect from the network while installing... then let it update and finish after install
<hoarycripple> evil_tech, well, not the ram specifically...but my case temperature was way too high.  i needed better cooling and since achieving that everything worked.
<evil_tech> no network connection right now
<weeman13221> are theyre any fairly advance linux folk on here or any developers right now that can give me some help with what is apparently a serious prob im having
<sorrowsbitch> danand - i got your messages.. I have also an xp on the network which works fine. also vista can see ubuntu, but not the other way around
<evil_tech> hoarycripple: i dont think it is overheating in my case. it boots knoppix fine and it was running folding@home
<hoarycripple> evil_tech, probably not then.
<evil_tech> and according to the temp censor its less than 75 degrees in the case
<Sword> what is hibernation?
<kamme> hello I have a question, I want to remaster ubuntu 7.10 and disable compiz by default, how do I do that? I only have a terminal though
<macogw> weeman13221: um well the devs dont know everything. they each have their area of expertise.  youre better off telling the channel what the problem is so someone who knows about it can chime in
<hoarycripple> evil_tech, without any further error messages, I don't know how to help
<danand> sorrowsbitch - ok then i'm outa ideas - maybe an issue with vista?
<hoarycripple> weeman13221, just ask your question
<weeman13221> macogw: segmentation error when i do apt-get -f
<macogw> Sword: contents of memory are written to disk and computer turns off.  when you turn it on, it reloads your session from the disk so all your stuff's still going
<Sword> do i need that?0
<evil_tech> wonder if its something to do with it being a scsi drive?
<weeman13221> installer windows like add/remove programs run split second and then close
<macogw> weeman13221: segfault? can you do "sudo aptitude reinstall apt"?
<sorrowsbitch> danand- Thanks. I agree. I will figure it out! take care!
<evil_tech> there some way i can point the installer to install from a different cdrom
<evil_tech> i can only boot from the scsi one
<weeman13221> macogw: running now
<Squawk> weeman13221, segfault is it apt that gives the seg fault, or a package its trying to get?
<macogw> weeman13221: Squawk i think apt is segfaulting
<ghost> does anyone know why sometimes on my ipw2200 card. THe wireless won't connect to any network unless i restart the computer?
<macogw> didnt mean to say that to both of you...
<weeman13221> ook well it did stuff and now im gonna check it
<Squawk> macogw, k
<macogw> Squawk: i figure his apt binary got corrupted somehow, so reinstall it
<weeman13221> huh well its workin now so thanks, i find that odd, i was on last night for 4 hours and nobody at all out of 20 ppl seemed to be able to help
<weeman13221> thanks
<Squawk> macogw, I was gonna suggest either corrupt app ordodgy memory (corrupt app or memory being usual causes of seg faults in softwrae that used to work)
<weeman13221> well all is workin now
<macogw> weeman13221: your apt-get binary must've corrupted.  might wanna make sure your hard drive is ok if files are starting to do that.  my gnome libraries were going nuts when my hard drive started dying
<[dcr]> 'Is there anyway I can link music files or just a folder to my Windows boot so that I can listen to the same music on both?
<arquebus> I have a 20gig partition in winXP for installing Ubuntu, can someone direct me to info on how to do a dualboot install of Ubuntu?
<Hitman_> arquebus: it's pretty straight forward, lemme see if I can find something
<Squawk> weeman13221, good to hear
<Squawk> (that its working)
<DRebellion> [dcr], create a fat partition that both oses share?
<DRebellion> !dualboot | ar
<ubotu> ar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Hitman_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+installation+guide&btnG=Google+Search
<DRebellion> !dualboot | arquebus
<ubotu> arquebus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<weeman13221> thanks all, that was far easier than what everyone else last night was making it
<Hitman_> first hit there
<arquebus> thx Hitmain, I cant figure out how Im going to put a swap partition in a ntfs partiion
<Sword> it looks like i have installed FGLRX
<efox> hello all
<Hitman_> well you're not, you're going to make an extra logical partition for that
<Hitman_> well should I say ubuntu will do it for you
<Squawk> [dcr], if you host the mp3's on either your windows partition, or on a fat partition, both ubuntu and linux will be able to read them. If you have them on an ext3/reiserfs/linux specific file sytsem, only linux will be able to read themn
<marchewa> After hibernation, turn on, turn off, turn on my system fails at init :/ Can somebody help me ? Here are its last words: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57603/
<arquebus> ok, thx Hitman
<Hitman_> arquebus: no problem
<efox> i installed an ati 2600hd pro video card, but im not able to get my native resolution or run dual monitors.
<[dcr]> thanks
<ph0rensic> .msg nickserv identify gry800!3d##4
<[dcr]> lol
<[dcr]> Was afraid of that
<ph0rensic> .....
<Squawk> ph0rensic, ....
<DRebellion> ph0rensic, hehe i have your passwd!
<efox> I followed the instructions from http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<[dcr]> /ns ghost ph0rensic gry800!3d##4
<ph0rensic> Squawk, OR DO YOU???
<[dcr]> ;]
<LupusNox> weee, VPNs are fun!
<jworkman01> I am needing help getting my sound to work. Anyone able to help me with this?
<Hitman_> LupusNox yes they are :D
<Squawk> ph0rensic, wasnt me who said it, and im not the type to try to ghost someoene else
<Sword> do i have to reboot after installing fglrx drivers
<bradleyg> Has anyone had experience installing Ubuntu on a PPC with a cinema display?
<efox> are the ati linux drivers good ? should i give that a shot ?
<Sword> ?
<Hitman_> Sword: yes
<LupusNox> especially when they keep resetting your network connections!
<DRebellion> ph0rensic, so, you like erm, gmail? yahoo?
<macogw> efox: ati + linux = uh oh
<Sword> is loggin out ok too?
<macogw> efox: ati + any os = bleh anyway though
<Hitman_> Sword: no
<Sword> ok
<samsinite> hello, when I am trying to compile gnome-build I am getting the error "creating libgbf-am.la, /bin/sed: can't read build/src/gbf/libgbf-1.la: No such file or directory" I have installed all of the dependencies, any ideas?
<Sword> cu
<Hitman_> it has to load the ati module into the kernl Sword
<Hitman_> or reboot into a new kernel depending on what you installed Sword
<ph0rensic> DRebellion, What are those?
<DRebellion> ph0rensic, nevermind man, just jokes...
<efox> macogw:  so ive heard, before i got the card i saw a few howto and i thought it wouldnt be that bad...ya...it kindda sucks
<samsinite> anyone have any ideas what could be going on?
<efox> macogw:  any suggestions or a direction (other than takin out the card and breakin it) ?
<jworkman01> I have a realtek onboard audio card. For some reason I cannot get it to work with Linux. I downloaded the driver from realteck yesterday and it caused me some problems. Ideas on how to fix this are greatly appreciated.
<macogw> efox: heheh umm depends what card it is
<macogw> efox: i dont know much about them though
<macogw> efox: i just know the only ati card ill use is a radeon 9250 because it gets 3D AIGLX on the old open source drivers
<ph0rensic> Hey, my gf is bitchin at me to make some backup copies of some dvds she bought... whats the fastest way I can get this done so I dont have to hear her nagging all day?
<Squawk> samsinite, cd to "build/src/gbf/" and do ls -l | grep libgbf, and see if the module number is correct. It might be a slight error and its one out, if so do something like ln -s libgf1.0 libgf1.1 (for example)
<frank232> efox: Is it a new card?
<efox> macogw: its relatively new... ati 2600hd pro. AGP based and it supports the directx 10
<efox> frank232: ya pretty new
<samsinite> ok
<Squawk> samsinite, version number sorry, not module number
<frank232> efox: I mean did you just buy it?
<Sword> doesnt wirk :((
<Sword> work
<efox> frank232: it was given to me. so i cant really return it
<DRebellion> ph0rensic, try k9copy
<evil_tech> ph0rensic: put the dvd in your drive right click on the icon and click copy
<Squawk> Sword, what doesnt, we forget quick
<Sword> :P
<frank232> efox: oh ok. because in linux, nvidia is really the way to go
<evil_tech> ph0rensic:and tell it to save to file
<jworkman01> /gnome
<jworkman01> !/gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Stwange> how do I update my kernel from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24?
<efox> frank232: ya i was going to get the 7300gt though its older...but this card was just handed to me..so why not use it...
<Sword> i tried to install the fglrx drivers and rebooted... then i right clicked on the desktop and tried to enable the effects but i doesnt work
<erUSUL> Stwange: why do you want to do that?
<jworkman01> I forgot how to change channels... LOL!!
<soundray> Stwange: you update your ubuntu to hardy. Best to wait until it's released (April)
<protoloco> hello i would like to find in some directories the changes or the added file from some date to now... how can i find them ?
<DRebellion> protoloco, try   ls -l  for last modified
<ph0rensic> evil_tech, and then burn it back to disk???
<erUSUL> protoloco: with find (man find)
<Stwange> erUSUL, soundray, I just thought it was out of date. Nevermind, thanks :)
<soundray> protoloco: the find command has an -mtime option
<Squawk> Stwange, you can compile vanilla sources without too much effort (I have) but it seems to be frowned upon in here for whatever reason
<evil_tech> ph0rensic:if you have dual layer burner then yeah
<DRebellion> ph0rensic, are you trying to copy data dvds or film dvds?
<samsinite> Squawk it shows "1650 2008-02-27 11:34 libgbf-1.la"
<Sword>  i tried to install the fglrx drivers and rebooted... then i right clicked on the desktop and tried to enable the effects but i doesnt work
<Robin-NB> why is the /list command not working on freenode ... weird
<soundray> Squawk: not frowned upon at all, as long as you don't ask for support with resulting problems :)
<Robin-NB> anyways
<ph0rensic> DRebellion, some stupid movies
<Robin-NB> hello
<evil_tech> ph0rensic:you also need to have libdvdcss2, libdvdread and libdvdnav4
<protoloco> DRebellion the thing is that they are thousands of files.. so.. i need just a few.. the new changes of today
<ph0rensic> DRebellion, any dvdshrink type apps?
<erUSUL> Squawk: if you know what you are doing there is no problem on using custom kernel...
<DRebellion> ph0rensic, as i said - k9copy
<Jack_Sparrow> k9copy for dvd's
<ph0rensic> evil_tech, I have libdvdcss2 .. lemme look into those other deps
<frank232> ph0rensic: try k9copy
<erUSUL> ph0rensic: dvd95 ; k9copy
<Robin-NB> protoloco: have a look on the manpage for "find"
<Robin-NB> on a terminal or konsole typ "man find"
<ph0rensic> DRebellion, sweet thanks erUSUL as well... for gnome, any preferred?
<DRebellion> protoloco, just pipe it to grep and search for today's date
<yao_ziyuan> i found that ubuntu's package repository is seriously outdated
<Dusti[n]> how do i update to kde4.01? i get a authentication error
<soundray> !highno | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<yao_ziyuan> for example, most windows users need RealPlayer
<DRebellion> Dusti[n], prefix your command with 'sudo'
<samsinite> Squawk, will I be able to tell the version number by the name?  if so, it looks correct
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu only has Helix Player, which is buggy and outdated
<Sword> help?!
<yao_ziyuan> suppose a user wants to listen to rtsp://rthk4.rthk.org.hk/redundant/radio6.rm
<LapMag> What is migration_cost during boot? The livecd takes like 15 minutes to boot on my fast system and as soon as it comes back from the 15 minute delay it says migration_cost=16,507661564
<yao_ziyuan> what would you do?
<soundray> yao_ziyuan: so you install w32codecs, then you can play your rm content with mplayer or whatever you prefer
<samsinite> its the svn of gnome-build if that means anything
<Hitman_> DRebellion: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+media+players&btnG=Google+Search
<jworkman01> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jeffMASTERflex> ouch realplayer? seppoku please
<erUSUL> ph0rensic: dvd95 is gtk; k9copy kde (i heard k9copy is better but not tried myself)
<Dusti[n]> Drebelion: im useing the package manager
<Squawk> samsinite, yeah that looks fine to me, so not sure what the prob is
<DRebellion> Hitman_, why are you throwing around google searches, especially at me?
<Sword> Hitman:  i tried to install the fglrx drivers and rebooted... then i right clicked on the desktop and tried to enable the effects but i doesnt work
<ph0rensic> erUSUL, great thanks
<Muffy> hey, I have this RAID, and I want to mount it without having the OS HDD in (e.g. if I take it simewhere else)
<sudobash> Yeah Heron comes out near my BD
<Hitman_> you just said that there was only one player for ubuntu DRebellion, I was just helping you out, there are tons of them
<Squawk> Sword, you probably have to tell xorg to use those drivers in xorg.conf
<Muffy> all google gives me is how to make a system boot from RAID
<yao_ziyuan> realplayer is the only player that can play rtsp://rthk4.rthk.org.hk/redundant/radio6.rm
<DRebellion> Hitman_, i said nothing about media players.
<i> hi all i'm looking for a nice IDE to start coding python / gtk. Could anyone tell me what to choose ?
<Robin-NB> can anyone help with wlan setup?
<soundray> yao_ziyuan: I am playing it with mplayer as we "speak:
<erUSUL> Muffy: what type of reid it is?
<soundray> "
<Sword> Hitman: how do i do that? sorry for my noob style :)
<Dusti[n]> DRebellion: im useing the package manager any ideas?
<spdf> i, gedit with pythin highlighting is nice
<Squawk> Yasumoto, mplayer will do it I think
<Muffy> erUSUL: RAID 1
<spdf> i, python, rather.
<Hitman_> right you are DRebellion,
<ph0rensic> erUSUL, so since I haven't tried running KDE apps on gnome, would it cause any problems to do as such
<Squawk> ahh hell, sorry Yasumoto, was aimed at yao_ziyuan, but he left so my tab got you
<soundray> Squawk: too late, smartypops has left ;)
<Hitman_> I just noticed it was yao_ziyan
<Sword> Squawk: how do i do that?
<Kalumba> I am having difficulties renaming files with Nautilus 2.20.0. When a file/folder is ready to be renamed, after either right-clicking on it and selecting Rename or by pressing F2, it ignores all keyboard input. Thunar, Dolphin and the mv command work so it isn't some hardware problem. Can some enlightened soul help me out on this one?
<erUSUL> Muffy: i mean it is bios raid (fakeraid) ?? or is a software linux raid?
<Squawk> Sword, its a case of editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but dont do that unless you have googled and know what you are doing
<Squawk> Sword, backup the file before you make any changes
<Muffy> erUSUL: Softraid, I think I found a guide that uses mdadm to do the job
<Hitman_> Sword, why aren't you using the proprietary driver manager?
<erUSUL> ph0rensic: people say there is no problem but i never have done it myself
<Sword> Hitman: where do i find the driver manager?
<jworkman01> Needing help getting sound card to be recognized, any ideas?
<Sword> System??
<erUSUL> Muffy: if you assembled the array you know what /dev/xxxx  node it got just use it as you wopuld use /dev/sda to mount the partitions on the raid
<VartanS> Hello, there! I'm having what I think is a really serious problem. I have Windows Vista installed on my main hard drive, an internal one, and I have Ubuntu installed on the second partition of my FreeAgent Pro (an external hard drive). Everything is okay, except this one thing: After about an hour of Ubuntu being on (idle or not), the partition on which Ubuntu resides on becomes read-only! I can write to the other partition, but this one won't
<technow_> what does ubuntu stand for?
<Hitman_> Sword go to System >>Administration >>
<jworkman01> !ubuntu
<ph0rensic> erUSUL, haha ok...I just read somee reviews and they say that the k9copy is clearl superior thats why I ask (I use gnome as of now cause I didn't appreciate all the programs that kde installed)
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jmdc> [dcr]: windows can't read linux partitions, but linux can read windows partitions
<Squawk> VartanS, ou got cut off at "partition, but this one won't"
<Sword> Hitman: they are activated
<genius> where does pidgin stores its history files?
<Hitman_> Sword, it sounds like you need a long afternoon to acquaint yourself with your new surroundings, these challenges that your coming across feel much better to accompish on your own
<VartanS> I can write to the other partition, but this one won't work. Also, after this happens I am unable to start any programs except Pidgin and Nautilus (Nautilus only from double-clicking the second partition link on the desktop). I would appreciate your help. :)
<Hitman_> ok sword, just restart and they should be working
<Muffy> erUSUL: I'm om a liveCD now, the gisk with the OS and fstab etc is not in the system with the raid
<Squawk> genius, pidgin files reside in ~/.purple, so probably in there
<genius> Squawk: thanx!
<soundray> VartanS: Linux will remount a partition as an emergency measure when some event suggests that there might be a problem with the filesystem consistency.
<Sword> Hitman: already done that
<DRebellion> technow_, it is an african word. sort of means, brotherhood or something
<Muffy> slow GParted is slow
<sudobash> ubuntu means Human
<VartanS> soundray: And therefore it becomes read-only?
<sudobash> i thought
<technow_> how do you set nice on LINUX?
<tannerld> how does one kill "save the fish"?
<soundray> VartanS: yes, sorry, I meant remount read-only
<jmdc> sudobash: "I am what I am because of who we all are"
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntu is A Zulu word, literally meaning “humanness.” Ubuntu is a social and spiritual philosophy serving as a framework for African society
<Squawk> technow_, "man nice", though I think its just nice level app
<prince_jammys> ubuntu means accepting who you are for what you are while realizing that you are what you are and others are what they are or something like that
<soundray> VartanS: so it could be your hard drive failing (hope not), or it could just be some USB comms problem.
<Sword> Hitman: is it possible that there are 2 drivers enabled that  cant run togehter?
<lollo_> in a tar . gz there's a folder , i've extract it and there is a file config.ini .... must i run it on the terminal ? how can i do it ?
<sudobash> hell yeah I like Ubuntu even more now.. Thanks jmdc
<macogw> lollo_: whats in the file?
<Muffy> is it norma for GParted to take 5+ minutes to finish looking for devices?
<Hitman_> Sword, why do you think that the drivers aren't working?
<VartanS> soundray: The hard drive is brand new and I had it tested, and the USB connection works fine in Windows Vista and never goes down
<soundray> prince_jammys: I thought it was ancient African for "I can't get Debian installed"
<Andril> hello all
<erUSUL> Muffy: the dev node should be something like /dev/md**  (cat /proc/mdstat should list them iirc)
<macogw> prince_jammys: i am who i am because of who we all are
<prince_jammys> ah
<macogw> prince_jammys: i think thats the usual way its phrased if youre using that definition
<soundray> VartanS: okay, I must be wrong then
<prince_jammys> "linux for human beings" , as opposed to freaks
<lollo_> in the file there is config.ini - streamerone ( if i double clik on it it goes to the browser) and other 2 folders, data and another one macogw
<Andril> having big issues with my Video Card Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS AGP card and Gutsy - any help?
<jmdc> soundray: that's hilarious
<Sword> Hitman: whe i try to activate the visual effects under gnome.. is sais they dont work
<macogw> lollo_: whats in config.ini?
<Sword> Hitman: already restarted ubuntu
<l815> i get an error with xbacklight "no outputs have backlight property"
<sudobash> I have actually got a lot of people to move to Ubuntu instead of window... People with Windows on their HD and the cdrom is spinning constantly...
<jeffMASTERflex> prince_jammys: if by freaks you meant those awful bearded slackware people, then yes
<Squawk>  VartanS, proabably some usb event is making ubuntu think there is a problem. As for what that might be, I have no clue
<Hitman_> ok
<lollo_> i don't know macogw i don't know how to run it !
<VartanS> Squawk: Is there any utility available to help me determine the problem? :)
<macogw> lollo_: just look at the contents in a text editor
<Rsync_> hey has anyone here been able to beat GnuChess?
<Squawk> lollo_, you want to run something that you dont know what it is?
<daniel_voicu> hello everyone:)
<Sword> Hitman: i want those beryl like effects
<Hitman_> Sword, did you read the release notes and run the 'aticonfig --initial' command?
<L3ttuc3>  keep getting this on my cd drive: ide: failed opcode was: unknown\ hda: drive not ready for command\ hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }. then the disc inside the drive fails to mount at bootup. it does not always happen. any idea what may be causing this?
<Muffy> erUSUL: it doesn't. But I don't have the disk in with which I made the RAID ( and which has the fstab), so it shouldn't be able to recognise it, right?
<lollo_> Squawk it's the program for coolstraaming, streamerone
<Muffy> mheeee gparted finished
<jeffMASTERflex> Rsync_: i've beat glchess, haven't played gnuchess
<macogw> lollo_: is there a readme file in there?
<soundray> VartanS: just a little hint: when you're in Windows, with your setup, you're not running an OS via USB
<Squawk> VartanS, fraid I have no clue, I am just suggesting what the problem might be based on symptoms described, but I have no clue how to actualy fix/diagnose it properly
<Hitman_> Sword, I assume not, you have to run that under sudo, and that will reconfigure X for your ATI card
<lollo_> yes macogw i'm reading config.ini thx
<Sword> Hitman: you have a link
<Muffy> buh GParted says my SATA drives from the raid are 100% unallocated :/
<VartanS> Squawk, soundray: Thank you both very, very much for your help. I will see what I can find out with your advice
<Fougner> Sorry, cannot currently work without pthreads
<Fougner> how can I fix that one?
<coggz> anyone able to help with wireless
<Fougner> trying to compile
<julienb> how can i set acpi=off
<Andril> anyone good with Nvidia cards?
<Hitman_> Sword, no I just know it
<samsinite> squawk, I just ran ./autogen.sh again and when its running is says" Please add the files
<samsinite>   codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4
<samsinite>   progtest.m4
<samsinite> from the /aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory
<samsinite> or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.
<samsinite> You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from
<FloodBot2> samsinite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l815> anyone know if xbacklight works with XGL
<stephantom> hey everyone! I created an encrypted device with cryptsetup. when I plug it in and enter my password it's mounted for root, so I can't write to it. how do I change this?
<Hitman_> Sword, here's another tutorial on doing things by hand with the latest driver
<soundray> Andril: ask your question
<samsinite> sorry
<julienb> how can i set acpi=off permanently ?
<Sword> Hitman: thx
<Hitman_> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7193
<suoko> adril: i know envy
<stephantom> the file system is ext3, if that matters at all
<soundray> !bootoptions | julienb
<ubotu> julienb: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Andril> soundray: goo I have a Nvidia 7600 GS AGP card and I want to change the refresh rate - but i only get 50&54
<bradleyg> Has anyone had experience with the Apple Cinema Displays and ATI cards? The screen goes in standby mode right after startup. (Typically, this is a PPC problem, but I have seen the issue arise on Intel as well on forums).
<bradleyg> Any thoughts?
<soundray> Andril: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -- also read the links in the factoid (private message)
<NattyTux> HI ALL!
<soundray> !fixres > Andril
<NattyTux> I have a question
<Muffy> erUSUL: if I do this, will it wipe the RAID or recognise it? >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Muffy> err
<NattyTux> any good reasons for disabling IPV6???????/
<Muffy> erUSUL:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57606/ << that's the link
<Sword> Hitman: can i copy the commands directly into the terminal without changing anything?
<soussou> hi all
<Andril> soundray: it seems to be slower than my old geforcfe FX 5200 card
<soundray> NattyTux: not unless it causes trouble (like slow browsing)
<prince_jammys> soundray: that was funny, by the way
<tannerld> how does one kill "save the fish"?
<dormeur> join irc://irc.recycled-irc.net / #ihou-fansub
<LapMag> Wow. the dumbest solution ever. Reason why livecd/install takes 10+ minutes to boot? I have devices on SATA1/2 when they should be SATA5/6 because the SATA ports are "double booked". damnit.
<NattyTux> Sometimes my computer is loosing its DNS, disabling IPV6 may solve this
<NattyTux> ?
 * soundray chuckles quietly to himself
<russell_h> hmm
<evil_tech> is there no netboot image for gutsy?
<soundray> NattyTux: very easy to just try it out
<soussou> I am trying to install codeblocks on my box, I have succeded in doing so, but now that I have it installed, everytime I run synaptic or apt-get, it complains about codeblocks baing broken, and I can't proceed, unless I remove codeblocks completely.
<soundray> !ipv6 > NattyTux, please read the  private message
<julienb> i dont get it ? where can i see acpi has been turned off ?
<NattyTux> hmmm it loese the DNS after 10-15 hours... will need to wait
<soussou> codeblocks is a C++ IDE
<suoko> does anybody know how to change shell shortcuts (CTRL +ALT+F1, F2, etc...)?
<erUSUL> Muffy: as i understand that will recreate the array...
<NattyTux> thanks!!!!
<soundray> julienb: you need to follow  the bootoptions instructions and modify your menu.lst
<NattyTux> for the private messege
<ph0rensic> suoko, I changed mine in compiz
<NattyTux> oh, and how do I send a messege to a person which will see me in yellow as well?? (like you do)
<Andril> soundray: thanks
<ph0rensic> macogw, sup dude
<Fougner> somebody knows where I can get pthreads ?
<Muffy> erUSUL: k, wi try it. I've got all hte data backed up anyway, but it's a pain to set up a new RAID =p
<melanie> ok
<macogw> ph0rensic: apparently ive had sex reassignment surgery
<soundray> NattyTux: just use their nick, like I'm using yours
<macogw> ph0rensic: hint, im a chick
<melanie> so i have an issue with disappearing title bars.  the command "metacity --replace" fixes it.
<NattyTux> soudray: does it work?
<ph0rensic> macogw, I call my gf dude, no disrespect
<macogw> ph0rensic: ok
<ph0rensic> macogw, hint: Im from california
<suoko> ph0rensic: I do not have compiz on machines.Any other way ?
<erUSUL> Muffy: cat /proc/mdstat does not return anything??
<soundray> macogw: :)  I've never met a chick who referred to herself as one
<ph0rensic> suoko, Im sure there is somewhere.. off hand I dont know
<macogw> ph0rensic: haha i see....LTJ style? im a dude, he's a dude, she's a dude, cuz we're all dudes
<Muffy> erUSUL: nope
<erUSUL> Muffy: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<macogw> soundray: in LinuxChix and DevChix we do
<Fougner> !pthread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pthread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ph0rensic> macogw, yup.. now by ltj do you mean BUKEM by chance?
<soundray> macogw: oh of course
<erUSUL> Muffy: the article mentions this >> mdadm --examine --scan  /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<macogw> ph0rensic: er i meant less than jake.... *googles*
<erUSUL> Muffy: read it fully
<Muffy> erUSUL: k, I wil
<tharwat> hi everybody, i am using PClinuxOS and i was trying to get some help in the support channel but no body is answering, can anyone offer some help here?
<ph0rensic> macogw, LTJ BUKEM is a badass DNB artist
<macogw> ph0rensic: the "im a dude, he's a dude..." song Kel sang in Good Burger is a Less Than Jake song
<ph0rensic> tharwat, hey
<macogw> ph0rensic: ah ok
<Sword> DJ HYPE
<Sword> :P
<soundray> tharwat: sure, just install Ubuntu and we'll be more than happy to help ;)
<FreeFull> tharwat, Ubuntu isn't PClinuxOS. Try at ##linux
<ph0rensic> macogw, ahh thats right
<Flare183> !language | ph0rensic
<ubotu> ph0rensic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sword> is there a german support channel for ubuntu
<ph0rensic> Flare183, hah my apologies
<Sword> ?
<Flare183> ph0rensic: no problem
<NattyTux> ubotu: hello
<macogw> Flare183: mule is a bad word?
<prince_jammys> !de | Sword
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tharwat> ph0rensic, well, i think it's simple since they are linux, am i right?
<ubotu> Sword: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blue|palm> what can i do if sudo reports 'unable to resolve host <my-host-name>'? Ubuntu fails to start any administrative passwords too... and yes i did change my hostname
<NattyTux> ubotu: hello
<NattyTux> ubotu: how are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> blue|palm: did you reboot after changing it?
<blue|palm> oops, administrative apps
<Sword> Thank you!
<soundray> tharwat: I've joined #pclinuxos, please try again there
<macogw> blue|palm: or at least log out and log back in?
<blue|palm> macogw, yes, multiple times, tried changing it back too
<ph0rensic> tharwat, depends .. there are different flavors which brings different methods and behaviors .. different programs .. etc
<NattyTux> ubotu: are you a cyborg?
<Flare183> macogw: no but it's a bad word
<Flare183> !bot | NattyTux
<ubotu> NattyTux: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NattyTux> Flare183: am I talking to a bot?
<macogw> blue|palm: go in in single user mode and run "hostname <whatever>" and put your whatever into /etc/hosts on the 127.0.0.1 line with localhost
<Flare183> NattyTux: yes
<NattyTux> Flare183: wow... Im fairly stupid
<Fougner> NattyTux: don't worry, I do talk with bots too ;)
<Flare183> NattyTux: i didn't say that
<macogw> blue|palm: single user mode, if you dont know how to reach it, is recovery mode when you boot up
<tharwat> ph0rensic, well, the 3D effects are not working here (compiz-fusion), what i had to do is to install the graphic driver, then it allowed me to enable the 3D effects, i logged off then back on but there are no effects
<brambii> on what is ubuntu based?
<brambii> gentoo?
<brambii> or debian?
<macogw> brambii: debian
<Flare183> brambii: deban
<soundray> tharwat: hello!
<brambii> ok thanks
<macogw> brambii: we use apt...
<blue|palm> macogw, thanks, ill try that now
<Flare183> brambii: no problem
<tharwat> soundray, they dont offer suport in #pclinuxos
<ph0rensic> tharwat, did you install ccsm?
<Squawk> samsinite, if your still there, pastebin all that, i was afk 15 mins
<tharwat> ph0rensic, whats ccsm?
<xif> Hi
<Flare183> !ccsm | tharwat
<ubotu> tharwat: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Flare183> !hi | xif
<ubotu> xif: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xif> I have a pretty powerful GPU (NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500), and I have the "restricted driver" enabled.
<tharwat> guys am new to linux :)
<ph0rensic> tharwat, compizconfig-settings-manager
<blue|palm> macogw, thanks, just solved it now, didnt need to go into single user mode tho
<xif> yet for some reason, I suffer sluggish graphic performance.
<Flare183> I just said that
<Fougner> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<xif> anyone knows how to improve it?
<tharwat> ph0rensic, can i download it using synaptic?
<Fougner> xif: Try Envy
<ph0rensic> tharwat, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flare183> Fougner: didn't know that factoid existed
<blue|palm> macogw, seems like the interface assigned no hostname at all to localhost...
<russell_h> !git
<Fougner> Flare183: now you do ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> Fougner: yep
<Fougner> !n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n00b - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fougner> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Flare183> ok then,....
<Fougner> hehe
<tharwat> mmm, i am really new to linux guys, i just know nothing about it :)
<macogw> blue|palm: ok well that works
<samsinite> Squawk, when I do ./autogen.sh it says "Please add the files codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4 progtest.m4 from the /aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory or directly to your aclocal.m4 file. You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/. " looks like config.guess and config.sub are already there though
<macogw> blue|palm: i wasnt sure you could run vim as root in your current state
<Fougner> tharwat: google is your friend =)
<Flare183> !google | tharwat
<ubotu> tharwat: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<blue|palm> macogw, well thanks! normal old su is still working, so thats how i did it
<danand> tharwat - first you should really call "linux" gnu/linux instead :)
<Flare183> yes it is
<danand> !gnu | tharwat
<ubotu> tharwat: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<blue|palm> danand,  haha breaking in the new user
<Squawk> samsinite, not sure what to suggest tbh, if its telling you they are absent and yet you say they are present then something isn't working right
<Fougner> tharwat: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<danand> blue|palm - stallman would be proud :)
<blue|palm> hehe
<Fougner> tharwat: try install the nvidia-driver with Envy..
<Flare183> yes so would Shuttleworth
<macogw> this'd better be funny
<macogw> !rms | danand
<ubotu> danand: rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<macogw> ok not funny
<MrMist> I'm having problems installing a library in ubuntu... libois1 and libois-dev
<samsinite> nah, it doesn't say it is absent, I dunno
<MrMist> it seems that the .lib and the .h files don't get installed at all
<Flare183> macogw: can I pm you for a sec i know something funny you might want to know
<MrMist> what do I do ?
<samsinite> well, I need to install them to install anjuta svn
<danand> macogw - he's my hero .....
<macogw> Flare183: go ahead
<danand> macogw - ;P
<Fougner> Flare183: I want to :D
<Fougner> too*
<samsinite> I guess I could ask someone over there, do you know if they have a irc channel?
<macogw> danand: there are chuck norris things programmed into ubotu..i thought there were linus and rms ones too
<credible> Fougner: please do not recommend envy in here
<danand> macogw - all bow to the overlord rms!
<Muffy> erUSUL: buh, gonna put the HDD with fstab and mdadm.conf on it in again and see if that helps me when mounting with the live cd
<Fougner> credible: sorry.. =( kindly asking.. why ?
<xif> how do I stop X?
<tharwat> am i still connected here?
<finn__> ctrl + backspace  xif
<prince_jammys> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<NattyTux> tharwat: yes
<xif> finn__: that restarts it
<xif> I want to drop to command line and not return.
<finn__> sorry, I'm not using a regular install of ubuntu
<Robin-NB> xif: CTRL + ALT + backspace
<xif> OK, thanks
<kinabalu> hey guys, i'm running dapper.. what source do I add to get subversion 1.4.x?
<danand> xif - ctrl+alt+backspace  - save all work first though
<xif> goodbye everyone
<finn__> by
<RichiH> it will not stop anything
<finn__> e
<xif> has been nice meeting you
<RichiH> xif: stop
<xif> RichiH: hm?
<xif> what do you mean?
<RichiH> xif: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<xif> I want to stop it.
<RichiH> do you use ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu
<xif> Ubuntu Gutsy
<danand> xif - /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop X i think
<xif> I just want to drop to a command line mode where X isn't running.
<RichiH> ctrl-alt-f1, log in as root (this means you need to have sat a root password, at some point. sudo does not work), then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Robin-NB> oh yea, right... GDM/KDM/XDM will restart it
<ph0rensic> Anyone have a hard time trying to watch DVD movies... I finally got a disk to mount but it is still trying to read it (been 5 minutes) I have libdvdcss2, ffmpeg, and other various codecs
<tannerld> how does one kill "save the fish"?
<RichiH> xif: if you don't mind X running on tty 7, you can use ttys 1 to 6
<Tatster> Hi all.  Just installed Xubuntu on an old laptop, but now want to dual boot with Windows.  Can I resize Xubuntu to allow room for Windows ?
<Flare183> !offtopic | tannerld
<ubotu> tannerld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<samsinite> looks like I found their irc server and channel.  Thanks for the help squawk
<xif> RichiH: or maybe just `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`?
<Lanoxx> hi could anyone help me find the problem with my wifi?
<xif> RichiH: no, I need it to stop completely (installing a graphic driver)
<danand> ph0rensic - try another disk??
<ph0rensic> Tatster, Yah but it may be easier to install windows with its own partition and then reinstall kubuntu
<RichiH> xif: i wouldn't do that from within gnome without saving all my stuff, first
<Lanoxx> http://www.pastebin.org/21573
<Flare183> Lanoxx:  i can if it your using a broadcom wireless card
<RichiH> xif: i would do what i suggested
<ph0rensic> danand, this is the thirs one, the other two did't even read..
<simplexio> xif: from console sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ man decode-dimms; No manual entry for decode-dimms" Where can I read a manual?
<Lanoxx> no iwl4965
<Lanoxx> im using the driver in 2.6.24
<RichiH> simplexio: hmm, true, you can log in as grunt and sudo from there
<Flare183> Lanoxx: i can't help then sorry keep asking
<soundray> kinabalu: subversion 1.4 is not available for dapper. You have to upgrade  to feisty or higher
<ph0rensic> danand, wouldnt mount even
<danand> !dvd | ph0rensic
<ubotu> ph0rensic: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xif> RichiH: is there any difference between `/etc/init.d/gdm stop` and pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<Lanoxx> and it has a problem with authenticating to the AP
<danand> ph0rensic - hope that helps!
<simplexio> i think ubuntu dosen't allow root login if you havent specified password for it
<RichiH> xif: is there a difference between a car and an apple? ;)
<RichiH> xif: ctrl-alt-bcksp kills X and forces it to restart
<Robin-NB> hm
<xif> RichiH: (I mean, in the "save all data or lose it" sense).
<Flare183> !root | simplexio
<ubotu> simplexio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<evil_tech> why is there no netboot files or instructions for Gutsy?
<RichiH> xif: /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop X
<hischild> simplexio, ubuntu denies root login in general, for a few fairly simple reasons :-)
<danand> xif - ctrl+alt+backspace will restartX
<ph0rensic> danand, maybe its the dvdread package ...
<Flare183> !away | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<hischild> simplexio, even when it's set with a password :-)
<RichiH> xif: the first will definately kill all data. gdm stop might keep some
<Robin-NB> ctrl+alt+backspace will kill x... gdm, kdm or whatever xdm will restart it
<kinabalu> soundray: seriously?  that kinda sucks :(  there's no "unofficial version" i can use?
<danand> ph0rensic - do you have libdvdread3 installed?
<Tatster> ph0rensic: Thanks I thought about doing that.  going for it now!
<xif> basically, both are equally dangerous in the sense that they will kill all X application
<xif> *s
<Ayabara> any recommendations on a good dark theme for ubuntu?
<simplexio> hischild: no root from sshd, ye. but i like to have root login. i have few times edited /etc/sudoers without skills :)
<marko-_-> Flare183, i changed my nick because i have a dynamic ip address... and when my ip changes marko-_- stays on irc and doesn't ping out for a while.. so when it ping's out i change my nick.. get it?
<ph0rensic> danand, I just checked and I dont think so, so i think that is the problem.. where is the repo?
<xif> RichiH, danand: OK, thanks
<hischild> simplexio, why don't you use visudo to add yourself to the sudo list?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ man decode-dimms; No manual entry for decode-dimms" Where can I read a manual?
<evil_tech> why is there no netboot files or instructions for Gutsy?
<danand> !info libdvdread3
<DRebellion> Ayabara, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> kinabalu: you either want the stability and long term support of dapper (in which case you have to accept that it comes with stable  rather than cutting edge software), or you upgrade to a newer release.
<Lanoxx> hi could anyone help me find the problem with my iwp4965 wlan driver?
<ubotu> libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Lanoxx> http://www.pastebin.org/21573
<Flare183> marko-_-: yeah but you have a *sleeping* smiley on your nick;; i would understand this as a away thing
<marko-_-> Flare183, no it isn't:D
<marko-_-> i have this... for fun
<simplexio> hischild: when using nano it dosen't chec syntax, and i dotn use it add more users, general tweaking like nopasswd for me etc
<tharwat> Fougner, i guess this driver (envy) will not work with PClinuxOS, am i right?
<Flare183> marko-_-: ok just saying some people might take it as one
<Ayabara> DRebellion: ok. thanks
<danand> ph0rensic - never used that before - did you get that :)
<hischild> simplexio, true that it doesn't use syntax ... carefull writing? ;-)
<ph0rensic> danand, i see.. i have that repo enabled.. must be the package name is being typed wrong?? I'll figure it out thanks!
<simplexio> with my typo per line rate, i aint that lucky
<amenado> Lanoxx-> what are you attempting to do? using encryption or clear? which chip does your wifi have?
<kinabalu> soundray: makes sense
<ph0rensic> danand, oh wait it is installed already
<danand> ph0rensic - sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<danand> ph0rensic - crap - hoped that was gonna solve it!
<werneck> where is the cdrom mountpoint during installation?
<ph0rensic> danand weird first time I did that it it just said couldn't find package, didn't say already installed.. maybe i spelled it wrong..well the issue is something else.. and I believe I have all the codecs a sould could ever want installed
<werneck> when I get a shell at the end of the install seems it is already unmount
<soundray> kinabalu: sometimes software gets backported to dapper -- don't think it happened to subversion but it's worth checking
<soundray> !backports | kinabalu
<ubotu> kinabalu: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<simplexio> werneck: mount tells
<Lanoxx> amenado: im just trying to connect
<MuffY> erUSUL: ok, back, but with my old harddrive mounted (sill using livecD though)
<amenado> werneck i believe it is hidden during installation
<Lanoxx> and it worked yesterday, then today it didnt
<Lanoxx> check my logs
<Lanoxx> http://www.pastebin.org/21573
<werneck> simplexio: no, it don't
<convergex> hello
<MuffY> erUSUL: can you give me that livejournal link again?
<convergex> I have a question
<Lanoxx> there is some error about authentication
<amenado> Lanoxx no am not just going to read what you paste, can you explain what happens?
<convergex> I CANT INSTALL USB SAGEM FAST 800 MODEM
<werneck> amenado: well... I need to copy a file from the cd at the end of the install...
<convergex> to ubuntu
<convergex> thats why I don't use it for 1 years
<convergex> I tried everything to work this modem on ubuntu
<flowOver> ubuntu keeps crashing.  how do i find out why?
<Lanoxx> i get connected (iwconfig shows that im connected) but i dont get an ip, dhclient doesnt work either
<hischild> !shout | convergex
<ubotu> convergex: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amenado> werneck-> you dont have access to the cdrom while it is installing, unless you modify the initrd that it uses during install
<hischild> !ask | convergex
<ubotu> convergex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lanoxx> i find this in my logs : authentication with AP 00:18:84:14:0b:45 timed out
<MuffY> are there logs of this chat?
<_Oz_> Question: how much of an impact does compiz have on my processor/RAM overhead?
<danand> ph0rensic - dvd's are a pain!
<amenado> Lanoxx->  using encryption or clear? which chip does your wifi have?
<convergex> How should I use Sagem Fast usb modem on UBUNTU ?????
<werneck> amenado: what you mean "I don't have access" ? it has to be mounted somewhere
<hischild> _Oz_, depends really ... you can disable most of it to use almost none .. or turn it all on and make a 8800gt sweat it's pants off
<amenado> !who | Lanoxx
<Lanoxx> no encryption
<ubotu> Lanoxx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lanoxx> amenado: iwl4965, i have an intel chip
<flowOver> how do i log the information in a system halt.  It keeps happening to me
<amenado> werneck yes its mounted but it is hidden from you..
<MuffY> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<soundray> convergex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201127
<_Oz_> hischild: I turned a lot of it on
<amenado> Lanoxx-> is that a usb dongle you have?
<werneck> amenado: ok... and how to unhid it?
<rrittenhouse> I know this is probably a FAQ by now but my flash keeps killing over and I have to restart firefox everytime the boxes "go grey"...any suggestions?
<simplexio> werneck: pastebin that stuff
<_Oz_> I'm now running a WinXP vbox in addition to Ubuntu so I'm wondering if I need to turn it off to improve performance
<amenado> werneck-> you dont have access to the cdrom while it is installing, unless you modify the initrd that it uses during install
<_Oz_> I really love compiz though
<werneck> simplexio: what stuff?
<simplexio> werneck: ehat mount tells
<werneck> amenado: ok... and what do I need to change?
<simplexio> werneck: what..
<amenado> werneck-> initrd
<hischild> _Oz_, ofcourse if you run a vbox it'll rely heavily on it ... what specs you have?
<soundray> convergex: ignore the part about compiling -- recent ubuntu versions come with the driver precompiled (ueagle-atm)
<werneck> simplexio: it's in other box, too much trouble and I can read what it says
<Lanoxx> no its an intel integrated 4965abgn wifi chip on an ich9 bridge (thinkpad x61)
<Lanoxx> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4230 (rev 61) <--- i think its this one
<simplexio> werneck: if you dont fint it then just mount it where you want it
<convergex> soundray!
<_Oz_> hischild: nvidia 7600 w/512mb, 2gb ram, 2.2ghz AMD 64 processor
<werneck> amenado: ok, so you are absolutely sure of that? I can't read a file from the cd during install without changing initrd?
<soundray> convergex: yes, still here
<convergex> I am just a newbie
<Duninho> Hello everyone, i have a problem with instaling linux, could someone help me?
<convergex> I can't do that all
<simplexio> werneck: and if it is allready mounted then use -o bind
<_Oz_> I think this box is getting a bit pigged out running a vbox w/ Win XP and Ubuntu w/ compiz running
<amenado> Lanoxx-> can you paste into pastebin your iwconfig, ifconfig and route -n please
<convergex> I have ubuntu 7.10 Cd right on my hand
<convergex> I will install it..so I won't connect internet again I know
<Lanoxx> amenado: ok
<amenado> werneck-> you tried have you not? try to read anything from the same cd you are using for liveCD
<hischild> _Oz_, should be able to pull it quite nicely. You can turn off some unused features if you havne't done so already
<werneck> simplexio: I don't have the device
<Ayabara> is there a way I can make eog start in fullscreen by default?
<flowOver> _Oz_: almost identical to mine and i manage it
<convergex> please somebody help me..I want to leave windows !
<werneck> amenado: how could I try if I am still trying to find where it is mounted... I'm not using livecd
<_Oz_> flowover: it is manageable, just not "snappy"
<simplexio> werneck: why you need it
<danand> !w32codecs | danand
<werneck> simplexio: I need it, it's a custom install
<_Oz_> hischild: I just tried turning off desktop effects.  it definitely improves performance by a bit.  It's noticeable.  Not sure how to quantify it though.
<Duninho> i can boot the instalation only with alternative version, and when the instalation start it fails at detecting my cd/dvd rom and hard drive (i check on WUBI so iknow)
<flowOver> _Oz_: you have guest additions installed on xp and sp2 as well?
<simplexio> werneck: if my memory is right there is only squashfs files
<_Oz_> flowOver: yes
<amenado> werneck-> you have to modify the initrd  how it mounts devices and where it hides it
<_Oz_> flowOver: it's quite nice
<_Oz_> flowOver: I am very impressed with its performance
<werneck> simplexio, amenado, ok, thanks
<flowOver> if you'd call xp performing
<soundray> convergex: have a go with it. It might work out of the box, or it may be  straightforward to configure via System-Administration-Network-Modem
<_Oz_> heheh yeah
<simplexio> werneck: just install default and modify after it
<_Oz_> flowOver: I have to run office 2007
<_Oz_> flowOver: and photoshop cs3
<beautifulsnow> Does anyone know if there are any Wine binaries, as oposed to installing form a deb or from source
<DrFooMod2> i just downloaded a copy of server 7.1 vmware image
<DrFooMod2> so, what;s the root p/w?
<Lanoxx> amenado: http://www.pastebin.org/21590
<soundray> beautifulsnow: the Ubuntu deb package contains binaries
<amenado> beautifulsnow-> .deb are binaries inside it?
<hischild> !root | DrFooMod2
<ubotu> DrFooMod2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<werneck> simplexio: that's your best idea? :)
<genii> beautifulsnow: The deb file contains a precompiled binary
<DrFooMod2> i am familiar w/ sudo
<beautifulsnow> Alright, didn't know that, thanks people :) ... I can't get it to work from deb, that's why i needed to know *bow*
<DrFooMod2> ok, then is there a default user?
<macogw> DrFooMod2: guess how long some script kiddie can sit there for with John the Ripper trying to crack your root password?
<werneck> simplexio: if I am running over the trouble of creating a custom automated install, it means I don't want to have to worry about doing stuff after it's done, right?
<macogw> DrFooMod2: the user you setup is the default user
<Estesark> Anyone know how I can change the colour of the fonts on my desktop only, without changing anything else?
<rrittenhouse> I know this is probably a FAQ by now but my flash keeps killing over and I have to restart firefox everytime the boxes "go grey"...any suggestions?
<flowOver> there is a way to install a root terminal in the applications system tools menu
<DrFooMod2> macogw: its a vmware image
<macogw> DrFooMod2: the answer's "forever"
<CorruptTerrorist> is there any way i can do a complete system repair?
<simplexio> werneck: ahh
<simplexio> werneck: google make your own livecd ubuntu
<amenado> Lanoxx-> what do you use eth0 for? this are same box?  two interfaces you have connecting to same router?
<simplexio> werneck: i have done few times it
<soundray> DrFooMod2: wherever you got the vmware image should tell you what the name of the default  user is.
<yoyoyoyo1> yoyoyoyo1: x
<werneck> simplexio: it's not a livecd
<macogw> DrFooMod2: ohh hmm vmware image....thats different from iso image.  dunno that user's.  it might be an oem-style install where you select htat on first boot
<soundray> DrFooMod2: failing that, boot in recovery mode and look  it up (probably easiest with ls /home)
<Tonren> How many lines of code are in Ubuntu?
<amenado> zillion
<flowOver> 42
<Lanoxx> im using eth0 because currently my wlan0 doesnt work!, like i said, i always get wired messages about time outs during authentication
<DrFooMod2> macogw: i d/l;ed it from http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<tom17bombadil_> is there any free software which allows me to write my own comments into a pdf-file?
<rsk> Tonren: many many millions if you count _all_ programs included
<ph0rensic> danand, yah stupid proprietary crap
<Tonren> rsk: I mean on a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10
<macogw> DrFooMod2: have you tried using it yet?  i know ubuntu can be installed so that it asks for a user/pass on first boot
<flowOver> theres 42
<soundray> ph0rensic: please use civilized language here. You've been asked before.
<sudobash> is there a special way to load this type of script: ldscript.ld
<sudobash> or just with sh
<simplexio> werneck: i don't understand you.
<Tonren> rsk: Windows is 42mil, RedHat is 30mil, Debian was 283mil.
<amenado> Lanoxx-> you dont expect to connect to same router both wireless and ethernet do you? which route would a packet take wireless or ethernet?
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybody help me with this problem? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57608/ why do i get this erros?
<Tonren> flowOver: Where'd you get that number from?
<hischild> also i could use a hand myself this time ... the installation of my normal box is not goin as it should ... install works untill it comes near config of the resolutions and then reboots without any message
<werneck> simplexio: it's not a livecd, it's a custom install cd
<simplexio> werneck: livecd when it only start one service wich aotomaticly install or modifys computer is still livecd
<DrFooMod2> macogw: i'm most familiar w/ other distros which i usually build from scratch.  can you do an http install of ubuntu?
<Lanoxx> amenado: the problem is not even the route sind i didnt even get an dhcp lease...
<amenado> tom17bombadil_-> you can use openoffice and output it to a ps and then maybe use a tool  pstopdf
<danand> ph0rensic - :)
<Polygon89> Hello, im having troubles with sound. In the sound control panel, when i click 'test', i hear sound, and also while playing songs using exaile, i also get sound, but while viewing youtube or playing a videogame such as ut2004 i dont get any sound. Any ideas?
<macogw> DrFooMod2: from pxe booting? yes
<simplexio> werneck: you mean you have allready modified files in there cd ?
<beautifulsnow> DrFooMod2 after you install your distro of choice (assuming you want  GUI for daily use) then run sudo apt-get install lamp-server and there you go
<flowOver> Tonren: where'd you get YOUR numbers from?
<Lanoxx> amenado: and this morning a also had the same problem and then eth0 was off
<amenado> Lanoxx-> the point is it will get confused, how would you add the default route?
<AutoMatriX> can somebody help me with configuring kismet.conf ? I'm trying to keep out my OWN macs, but my english is not good enough to understand the examples
<werneck> simplexio: yes
<DrFooMod2> beautifulsnow: actually want no gui.  strickly a server
<Tonren> flowOver: Wikipedia.
<Chewy954> on my laptop, when I use the scroll wheel it acts as if its the right click.. any fix?
<beautifulsnow> then download the lamp server ubuntu flavor instead of your ole ubuntu ^_^
<simplexio> werneck: why you dont take gentoo install cd, and just replace stage3.tar.bz2 with your own data
<amenado> AutoMatriX-> what language do you speak? other than english?
<soundray> !coc > ph0rensic, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> !pm > ph0rensic
<simplexio> werneck: add few scripts and it install all stuff automatic
<AutoMatriX> amenado, french, dutch
<flowOver> you're using the alternative cd werneck?
<tom17bombadil_> amenado, i want to view a 'compiled' pdf and add some comments.
<amenado> !fr | AutoMatriX
<Polygon89> Hello, im having troubles with sound. In the sound control panel, when i click 'test', i hear sound, and also while playing songs using exaile, i also get sound, but while viewing youtube or playing a videogame such as ut2004 i dont get any sound. Any ideas?
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lanoxx> amenado: i know about routes (i even have a cisco training) but thats not my problem
<werneck> simplexio: because I already spent a week of work on this one and this is the last thing to do
<Squawk> Polygon89, as a long shot, see if anything is using your soundcard with fuser /dev/dsp (or whatever device your sound card is). Could be something else has taken over it
<danand> ph0rensic - i cant pm - bah!! crap to no pm :P
<werneck> flowOver: no
<Squawk> !pm > Squawk
<AutoMatriX> amenado, nobody is seeming or willing to help me there
<amenado> tom17bombadil_-> thats different, google for such tools, i dont know off hand
<sKuarecircle> Hi everyone
<simplexio> werneck: :) well good luck with modifying initrd
<sKuarecircle> Hoping someone can help me
<Polygon89> Squawk, how do i determine this?
<soundray> Squawk: /msg ubotu pm :)
<Starnestommy> danand: you probably need to register to send PMs
<Lanoxx> amenado: the problem is that i dont get dhcp leases even though the AP has no encrytion, and when i look in to the log files i find strange authentication with <MAC> times out. errors
<amenado> AutoMatriX-> you just have to be patient...
<tom17bombadil_> amenado, thats what i do ^^
<Chewy954> on my laptop, when I use the scroll wheel it acts as if its the right click.. any fix?
<sKuarecircle> I have installed Ubuntu, now my wireless usb picks up my wireless network but it won'ytpoing th erouter? Sorry to just through thi sout there
<Squawk> Polygon89, try that command I said on a command line (fuser /dev/dsp). Im not familiar enough yet with ubuntu to know where it puts the soundcard by default, but its usualy /dev/dsp from pervious linux distros ive used
<danand> Starnestommy - yeah, just looking now - hope its not complicated :)
<amenado> Lanoxx-> do you access to that AP? configured for clear?
<Squawk> soundray, i was just interseted to see what the command did
<Polygon89> Squawk, oh i didnt know that was a command :D let me try it now.
<AutoMatriX> amenado, I am, but even on the official site I don't get any answer, exept :  see the examples
<tr3ei> hi
<ph0rensic> Hey soundray, your not going to !language danand? Why are you singling me out?
<amenado> AutoMatriX-> stick around here, and dont repeat same question for at least five minutes..maybe someone can assist you
<soundray> ph0rensic: please raise your issue in #ubuntu-ops
<ArthurArchnix> you know that link, the shortcut link that gets placed on all symlink's? Where is that file located?
<amenado> Lanoxx-> ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0  does it initiates a request to acquire an ip address?
<AutoMatriX> amenado, that's exactly what I do, that's why I came to here to hope to find a helpfull soul
<Polygon89> Squawk, i ran that and i got no output, does that mean nothing has control over it?
 * danand hides under the desk
<Lanoxx> amenado: yes, i know its clear since its my university AP and i still had been logged in till yesterday, then today it suddenly doesnt work
<Lanoxx> amenado: howevery if i boot to 2.6.23 then i dont have any problem at all
<danand> ph0rensic - tell tale :P
<[anonymous]> Hello! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<Lanoxx> this seems only to happen in 2.6.24
<Squawk> Polygon89, yes, so the problem must lie in firefox... Not something simple like volume turned down in youtube?
 * soundray loads his shotgun with the !language factoid and fires at danand
<Chewy954> on my laptop, when I use the scroll wheel it acts as if its the right click.. any fix????
<mexle> n8i @ all
<amenado> Lanoxx-> what do you mean boot to 2.6.23? what do you use now?
<Lanoxx> amenado: yes, it does
<Lanoxx> 2.6.24
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybody help me with this problem? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57608/ why do i get this erros?
<danand> soundray - :O
<tr3ei> i have a problem with pppoeconf ... it doesn't work :|.... so i can't connect to the internet using ubuntu :|... any other options ... other than pppoeconf ?
<convergex> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Polygon89> Squawk, its not only youtube, but its a videogame as well, UT2004 in this case. I thought it was just a firefox problem until i got the problem in UT2004 as well
<[anonymous]> Hello! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
 * ArthurArchnix drops to the floor, et tu, soundray?
<amenado> Lanoxx-> yes it does what? get an ip address?
<convergex> who will help me
<ph0rensic> danand, of what?
<Squawk> Polygon89, not sure then im afraid. Anything in the logs (tail /var/log/messages)
<Lanoxx> amenado: no it does not get an ip address
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybody help me with this problem? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57608/ why do i get this erros?
<danand> ph0rensic - you told soundray i said crap!
<convergex> is there a way to run SAGEM FAST USB modem on UBUNTU ?
<danand> ph0rensic - :D
<amenado> Lanoxx-> you get any indications like errors when you do ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0 ?
<tr3ei> for the pppoeconf problem... at the end i get this  >> http://www.imagebam.com/image/25d32a3066638/
<Squawk> DaveEngland, you have a better chance if you say something like. I am having a problem with X, when I run it I get Y, full info can be seen "here". That way people know what the link refers to and if they will have a clue
<[anonymous]> Hello! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<soundray> convergex: what was wrong with the advice I gave you earlier?
<Polygon89> Squawk, not in that particular logfile, no.
<ph0rensic> danand, haha yah .. were gonna get booted!
<convergex> I didn't understand that all
<amenado> DaveEngland-> yeah describe the error please..
<amenado> summarize it
<Squawk> Polygon89, messages gets pretty much everything, so not sometyhing thats getting logged. Out of my knowlege im afraid
<soundray> convergex: have a go with it. It might work out of the box, or it may be  straightforward to configure via System-Administration-Network-Modem
<tass1412> looking for a gtk music-player, should have global hotkeys and if possible OSD
<[anonymous]> Hello! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<MuffY> DaveEngland: there are no errors in your pastebin thing
<soundray> convergex: what part of that did you not understand ^^ ?
<convergex> ok than cya
<Lanoxx> no, restarting wlan0 doesnt help, it show as everything was normal, the only thing is i dont get an dhcp lease
<convergex> I dont know to use ubuntu at all
<bitumen2003> [anonymous]: ive tried rotate and also freezes my system
<Polygon89> Squawk, thanks for your help
<Kalumba> I am having difficulties renaming files with Nautilus 2.20.0. When a file/folder is ready to be renamed, after either right-clicking on it and selecting Rename or by pressing F2, it ignores all keyboard input. Thunar, Dolphin and the mv command work so it isn't some hardware problem. Can some enlightened soul help me out on this one?
<Chewy954> anyone?
<tr3ei> i have a problem with pppoeconf ... it doesn't work :|.... so i can't connect to the internet using ubuntu :|... any other options ... other than pppoeconf ?  >> http://www.imagebam.com/image/25d32a3066638/
<Yasumoto> Squawk: no worries :) (about the mis-tab)
<rrittenhouse> I know this is probably a FAQ by now but my flash keeps killing over and I have to restart firefox everytime the boxes "go grey"...any suggestions?
<DaveEngland> MuffY, WARNING: "ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl" [/home/dave/DN-7006GS_driver_linux_v1027_20071221/rtl8185/r8180.ko] undefined!
<DaveEngland>  <- how could i fix this? :S
<Lanoxx> amenado: http://www.pastebin.org/21594
<amenado> Lanoxx-> try  sudo dhclient wlan0
<[anonymous]> bitumen2003: do you have any solutions to resolve this problem?
<soundray> convergex: it's very straightforward if you have the Desktop CD. See the factoid (private message) for more install hints
<Lanoxx> amenado: see the log
<soundray> !install > convergex
<MuffY> DaveEngland: that's just a gcc warning when compiling
<MuffY> there are no messages labeled error
<soundray> DaveEngland: I suspect that driver has been written for a more recent kernel version
<amenado> Lanoxx-> try  sudo dhclient wlan0
<Chewy954> on my laptop, when I use the scroll wheel it acts as if its the right click.. any fix????
<bitumen2003> [anonymous]: no i just didn't use the command
<amenado> Chewy954-> those have to be configure in xorg.conf  input device, what parameters,  that i dont know
<soundray> Chewy954: not sure if it helps, but have a look at the link in the factoid (private message)
<[anonymous]> bitumen2003: OK, thanks
<soundray> !mouse > Chewy954
<Lanoxx> amenado: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<DaveEngland> soundray, how do you mean more recent?? its for 2.6
<Azodon> i love ubuntu
 * [anonymous] Hi! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<bitumen2003> [anonymous]: thought it was a 64 bit 'os' problem
<amenado> Lanoxx-> and your iwconfig wlan0 shows it is really associated with the AP?
<soundray> DaveEngland: 2.6.24 probably (latest released ubuntu kernel is 2.6.22)
<marchewa> PART #ubuntu-pl Zaraz wracam
<hype> howdo i get wifi and sound on intel macmini
<[anonymous]> bitumen2003: no, 32-version also have same problem
<DaveEngland> soundray,  so that means, it not able to be compiled on 7.10 ubuntu? What can i do now?
<sKuarecircle> can someone help me with a router problem?
<soundray> DaveEngland: is your wireless not working at all?
<crackhead100> hi, how can i access and see my desktop of a remote kubuntu machine from my local ubuntu laptop??
<Lanoxx> amenado: it looks as if its connected, e.g is see an AP name and link quality like 75/100 and so on
<DaveEngland> soundray,  No :( 		[Chipsatz] Linux Kernel 2.6.22 (v. 1027) its for kernel 2.6.22 :D
<amenado_afk> am away for a few
<DaveEngland> soundray,  the wireless card is not found in ubuntu :(
<tr3ei> i have a problem with pppoeconf ... it doesn't work :|.... so i can't connect to the internet using ubuntu :|... any other options ... other than pppoeconf ?  >> http://www.imagebam.com/image/25d32a3066638/
 * [anonymous] Hi! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<crackhead100> how can i access and see my desktop of a remote kubuntu machine from my local ubuntu laptop??
<danand> DaveEngland - aren't some of them modules in the standard kernel already - why the need to compile?
<simplexio> crackhead100: depends how you want to do it. remote-desktop from that defined in system -> preferences or if you just want run program in remote computer but hace UI in your desktop then use ssh user@remote -X -Y , lgin and start program
<crackhead100> simplexio: i want to see the whole desktop
<DaveEngland> hey danand ! yes they are, but is seems, that they do not help, or do not work! i have tryed to modprobe them, but it does not work :(
<crackhead100> simplexio: i can do it from putty via windows.. however, i don't kno how to do it via ubuntu here..
<DaveEngland> danand,  if i try lsmod it displays them, but the card is not found :(
<simplexio> crackhead100: system -> preferences -> remote-desktop
<crackhead100> (i use putty and then vncviewer on windows)
<PriitM_> I got trouble with WiFi connection. Network monitor applet shows connection as idle, iwconfig gives:  Link Quality=0/100 other stuff normal, ifconfig ra1 down/up and /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't help. System log gives such line: Feb 27 23:25:48 priit kernel: [   27.336000] ra1: no IPv6 routers present
 * [anonymous] Hi! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<Bad_boy> guys, could you please what's the command fro network manager and update manager, I have them by mistake on the top panel, now i am trying to add them again
<crackhead100> simplexio: that seems only to allow my local laptop ubuntu computer to be accessible from remote.. i want to use it to access a remote..
<mage__> crackhead100: -L 5900:serverslanip:5900
<simplexio> crackhead100: dont know whre is icon for vncviewer, but try start it from console
<danand> DaveEngland - i remember we tried a load of stuff before - you must have been at this for a while now...
<samuel16> Hello everybody
<crackhead100> mage__: what are you trying to say?
<DaveEngland> danand,  yes we have tryed alot! But it does not work :(
<simplexio> crackhead100: vncviewer from commanline, if not there use apt-get install
<samuel16> I'm having some problems with my opengl application
<samuel16> s
<Tonren> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * [anonymous] Hi! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<soundray> DaveEngland: this page recommends ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L
<Tonren> !repeat > [anonymous]
<simplexio> samuel16: and i have some problems isn't anoght information
<wette> how to pretend the mouse-settings of the logged on user to override those from xorg.conf ?
<samuel16> If I start CannonSmash or ArmagetronAdvance I get horizontal stripes
<soundray> DaveEngland: the other thing you can try is the alpha version of the next release, hardy.
<Mic__hae1> is it possible to ssh into a computer that is using the same wireless connection?
<danand> DaveEngland - i sympathise. I spent two weeks getting wireless to work in Debian. Why not buy another supported card.... i know its not ideal but maybe worth the $$$ for less agro!
<soundray> Mic__hae1: of course
<crackhead100> simplexio: it says unable to connect to host. connection refused. it works on windows, however.. it just needs to use ssh? does vncviewer not? do i have to connect via my terminal to the server first, and then use vncviewer?
<Mic__hae1> thanks soundray - time to read more on this thing
<DaveEngland> soundray,   i have tryed with ndiswrapper, but allso does not work :(
<samuel16> And glxinfo | grep direct gives: direct rendering: yes
<simplexio> crackhead100: do you allow incoming conenctions on remote
<hischild> i need some help getting my installation going. currently it reboots as soon as it reaches the settings for resolutions ... and i'm using the alternate cd :-)
<DaveEngland> danand,  yes i have thinked about that.. to buy another card! which one do you prefer?
<flowOver> it depends on the access point
<samuel16> and glxgears works fine
<P-K> Is there a way to NOT upgrade certain packages when doing an apt-get upgrade command (i.e. kernel-image)?
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/people/10-most-beautiful-women-in-the-world/
<crackhead100> simplexio: yeah. but i usually have to run x11vnc -usepw first..
<crackhead100> should i do that?
<samuel16> and I have installed the software with Envy
<simplexio> try that
<samuel16> so how can I get rid of that stripes?
<samuel16> Is there any package missing?
<danand> DaveEngland - there's a factoid for that .... can't remember it
<hischild> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hischild> danand, that one?
<danand> !hw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crackhead100> simplexio: i got it! :)
<soundray> DaveEngland: is it a PCI card that you need?
<wette> P-K: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xx-xx
<hischild> i need some help getting my installation going. currently it reboots as soon as it reaches the settings for resolutions ... and i'm using the alternate cd :-)
<simplexio> crackhead100: you really need that full desktop from remote, you can also just ssh into remote box with -X -Y and just exec that program you want use
<danand> hischild - factoid for compatable hardware in ubuntu
<DaveEngland> soundray,  yes :D
<hischild> danand, ah ..
<DaveEngland> soundray,  it needs to have support for an external antenna!
<simplexio> crackhead100: it runs on rmeote but UI is in your desktop, thoght if you lose conenctions program dies too
<Itaku> i forgot my pass
<Itaku> how do i get back my pass
<soundray> DaveEngland: the ones with Atheros chipset tend to work, and they usually have detachable antennas
<samuel16> @ubotu I have already done that
<tr3ei> i have a problem with pppoeconf ... it doesn't work :|.... so i can't connect to the internet using ubuntu :|... any other options ... other than pppoeconf ?  >> http://www.imagebam.com/image/25d32a3066638/  ........................................
<Itaku> someone please help i forgot my pass im on live cd and i need to know how to get it back
<yoyoyoyo> how do i list what packages i have available to install through apt-get?
<DaveEngland> soundray,  i will have a look at the cards with atheros chip! Tnx for the help & hints!
<s3a> devede is garbage software...i tried to fix the sound bug soooo many times wit instructions from ppl and even the getdeb deb packages for both feisty and gutsy and i always get no sound on dvd's!!! it's cuz it searches for mplayer or mencoder or sumtin (the latest version) and that version is buggy........i had a project due monday and ive lost 10% and the teacher is trying to bear with me and giving me lots of chances, i rely need this thing to w
<s3a> ork for tomorow, plz help!!
<hischild> soundray, just dont get a 5007EG as they sometimes tend to refuse to work
<_Oz_> question: is there a way I can VPN to a windows 2003 server FROM ubuntu?
<macogw> Itaku: if you mount your hard drive from the live cd and edit /etc/passwd inside your hard drive, so that where the password goes is empty, itll set no password
<_Oz_> in other words, does ubuntu have a builtin VPN/RDP somewhere?
<Itaku> k ill try
<soundray> hischild: tell DaveEngland :)
<Itaku> how do i mount my hdd?
<[anonymous]> MuffY: did you recieve my privete-msg or I need to register?
<Bad_boy> Itaku: i do not think you can get your password back,
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i KILL XSERVER
<macogw> Itaku: correction, /etc/shadow, i think
<macogw> Bad_boy: you can reset it from the live cd though
<hischild> DaveEngland, if you decide to go for an atheros card, try not to get a 5007 EG as they tend to refuse to work on your first try :-)
<macogw> Itaku: or slightly safer way to do it
<Itaku> how do i mount my hdd on live cd
<macogw> Itaku: double click it in places -> computer
<DaveEngland> hischild,  thx for the hint!
<[anonymous]> CorruptTerrorist: sudo killall gdm or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<danand> !hcl | DaveEngland
<wobbo> what are the boot options to start in safe graphics mode from a live cd?
<ubotu> DaveEngland: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<simplexio> Itaku: when using grub you can edit startup options, add single to end
<MuffY> Itaku: hah! had the same problem
<MuffY> Itaku: normal HDD or a RAID
<Lanoxx> i just checked kern.log and there are a few hundert failures with iwl4965, this is clearly a driver problem, where can i find a developer to give me some help?
<Bad_boy> macogw, thanks for that, I had to re-install last time, when i forgot my pas
<l815> anyone here use geany?
<soundray> DaveEngland: are you in Germany?
<Trigger911> Hello I need help setting up my first samba share
<macogw> Itaku: safer than editing /etc/passwd, you use a terminal and chroot into the drive, then run normal "passwd <yourusername>" commands
<neozen-work> ok all here's a nice softball question.... synaptic is capable of describing what files are in a particular .deb package when its been downloaded..... where does it get this information?
<KRF> yoyoyoyo, apt-cache dump
<DaveEngland> soundray,  no in Slovenia :D you know where that is? :D
<Itaku> what command for chroot?
<macogw> Itaku: thats the command
<df00z> cchhhrriiisst
<Itaku> actually itll ask me for my current UNIX pass
<macogw> Itaku: chroot /dev/sda1
<Bad_boy> macogw: do you know what the comand for network manager & update manage, I have deleted my panel by mistake
<df00z> why does ubuntu use dbus
<df00z> its such a clusterF***
<KRF> yoyoyoyo, apt-cache dump | grep ^Package
<SeveredCross> Because that's what GNOME uses?
<soundray> DaveEngland: yes
<SeveredCross> Also, df00z, what would you use?
<macogw> Itaku: er i mean "chroot /media/disk" or whatever it is
<SeveredCross> And why is dbus a clusterfuck?
<yoyoyoyo> KRF: thanks!
<Itaku> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda1: Not a directory
<DaveEngland> soundray,  where are you from?
<macogw> Itaku: wherever it mounted.  and no, live cds make you root
<df00z> Because, it gets confused if I start playing with my network settings in network manager
<macogw> Itaku: as root, you dont get asked for the old password
<KRF> ltaku, mount first
<Trigger911> Hello I need help setting up my first samba share
<df00z> i had to cycle dbus, network manager, and pretty much everything
<Itaku> ok
<Itaku> lemme try
<MuffY> Itaku: sudo mount /somedirectory /dev/sda1
<MuffY> and then your disk is in /somedirectory
<soundray> DaveEngland: this is offtopic here. I asked you because I was wondering whether I should point you to a German ebay auction.
<df00z> and dbus is becoming so integrated into gnome probably gnome will have to be restarted at some point when dbus/networkmanager twigs out
<df00z> which it does. constantly. if i touch ANYTHING
<df00z> anything that uses dbus
<df00z> its driving me nuts :(
<SeveredCross> df00z: I've never had any issues with dbus screwing up when I muck around with it.
<SeveredCross> Even when I muck with it from the CLI.
<df00z> SeveredCross: got a wifi card?
<DaveEngland> soundray,  sorry!
<_Oz_> question: is there a way I can VPN to a windows 2003 server FROM ubuntu?
<df00z> Turn on roaming, off, on, off, enable eth0 static
<SeveredCross> df00z: Yep.
<l815> anyone use geany here? the color of the terminal window it uses wont' change
<df00z> and do a killall dhclient maybe because it will probably stop working
<Itaku> what should i put for /somedirectory
<l815> could it be because of xgl?
<soundray> DaveEngland: no problem, we can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<simplexio> _Oz_: openvpn probably works
<hischild> aah man ... this is gettin tiredsome ... ubuntu keeps restarting during installation just after setting resolutions without errors/warnings
 * [anonymous] Hi! My computer hangs up when I try to execute a command xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left. What's the reason? I have Radeon 9200 which works with "Driver "ati"".
<MuffY> Itaku: any folde you ike. It's so you know where it is mounted
<df00z> all my network adapters disappeared out of gnome's configuration utilities
<_Oz_> simplexio: once I connect with openVPN, how can I run the WinXP equivalent of Remote Desktop Connection?
<df00z> i had to cycle dbus and networkmanager
<SeveredCross> Hmm
<DaveEngland> soundray,  ok i will join!
<df00z> also, its not like everything USES dbus
<SeveredCross> Can't say I've ever had such issues to be totally honest.
<MuffY> Itaku: make a folder 'mydisk' in your home dir or something
<df00z> some programs will use ifconfig directly
<Itaku> its already mounted
<df00z> like you can use dbus to control the volume even
<df00z> but if some applications control the volume directly
<df00z> it muchs everything up
<Bad_boy> guys can you tell me what the command for network manager & update manage, I have deleted my panel by mistake
<KRF> Itaku, then check, where: `mount`
<Itaku> now how do i get into it and change the pass?
<CorruptTerrorist> i need some help... i accidentally deleted the apache config files
<df00z> [   14.872798] hald-addon-keyb[5075]: segfault at fffffffd eip b7e2b7bc esp bf8aea88 error 4
<df00z> lol
<df00z> i segfaulted hal
<df00z> that probably caused 1/2 of this
<MuffY> Itaku: you get in by just opening it with your file manager (so double click on it), about the pass changing, I dunno
<MuffY> you coud google that
<ufuntu> hello, could anyone help me to make the connection between bibus and openoffice? thanx in advance
<MuffY> could
<Itaku> ok i changed the pass ill try and brb
<MuffY> what a sad quit message
<monkeymutt> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_Philosophy_of_Gammamute_Being_Human_to_Humans
<simplexio> _Oz_: termimal server client in -applications->internet if you have it or use vnc programs
<df00z> It's just very frustrating :(
<PriitM_> I got trouble with WiFi connection. Network monitor applet shows connection as idle, iwconfig gives:  Link Quality=0/100 other stuff normal, ifconfig ra1 down/up and /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't help. System log gives such line: Feb 27 23:25:48 priit kernel: [   27.336000] ra1: no IPv6 routers present
<df00z> there, perfect
<df00z> blame dbus :P
<df00z> somehow.
<df00z> PritM_: Does it show your essid?
<PriitM_> df00z, yes it does
<hischild> last time try ....
<hischild> before we go to plan b
<_Oz_> thanks simple
<_Oz_> thanks simplexio
<df00z> PriitM_: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<df00z> What's it say under signal quality
<simplexio> _Oz_: tsclient if you dont allready have it supports rdp and vnc
<CorruptTerrorist> what do i do if i accidentally deleted /etc/apache2/ ?
<simplexio> CorruptTerrorist: reinstall ?
<PriitM_> df00z, sadly I can't do such thing right now, because I needed  to get wifi working(with reboot) in order to ask for help :<
<CorruptTerrorist> simplexio, how?
<df00z> PriitM: ?
<simplexio> CorruptTerrorist: apache i mean..
<KRF> CorruptTerrorist, aptitude reinstall apache2
<df00z> PriitM: Now sure what you mean, if you do iwlist wlan0 scanning it wont disconnect you from anything...you're saying iwconfig is showing the link quality at 0   iwlist will tell you what it should be, if it's 0 then there's some hardware issue, or you're too far away
<df00z> PritM: if its not 0, dbus/NetworkManager probably went berserk like it does for me constantly and did not set your wlan0 device properly
<CarlFK> what is the upstream source for the kernel?
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: the config files are in apache2-common , that's what you need to reinstall , maybe purge and install. If you have libapache2-mod-perl2 installed (that was you, wasn't it?) you need to that and libapache2-mod-php5 as well
<PriitM_> df00z, I'm approximately 10meters from AP and there's 1 concrete wall between, but I've never had trouble within last 2 years
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i purge it?
<df00z> Ok, does so do the iwlist command
<df00z> so do *
<CorruptTerrorist> nickrud, how do i purge it?
<PriitM_> df00z, thanks for your help
<nickrud> CorruptTerrorist: in synaptic, mark for complete removal , or sudo apt-get remove --purge <packages>
<DRebellion> CorruptTerrorist, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2   iirc
<simplexio> CorruptTerrorist: try apt-get remove apache2 , apt-get install apache2
<l815> how do i remove XGL and install what was previously installed?
<_Oz_> arrgh
<lukasz> I need to install grub on /dev/sdb
<_Oz_> I can't figure out how to VPN to the server
<ceej_> hey all
<lukasz> I downloaded the Nimblex 100mb sub
<noodlesgc> l815 sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl --purge
<Itaku> I LOVE YOU GUYS
<Itaku> -caps
<Itaku> !caps | Itaku
<ralph> please help i'm running egonomize as a budgeting tool and I can't seem to resize the page so I may use all of its features. Please help
<DRebellion> Itaku, awww, bless....
<_Oz_> in Win XP all I had to do was create a new network connection (VPN) and use the host computer's address, then launch remote desktop connection
<lukasz> I get geom error
<_Oz_> I can't figure out what the equivalent is in ubuntu
<simplexio> _Oz_: what VPN means to you
<ceej> does anyone know a good tutorial to setup a amazon s3 backup solution for ubuntu 7.10?
<lukasz> Anyone know how to fix geom error?
<l815> noodlesgc, will that default it back to my original configuration with gusty?
<_Oz_> simplexio: it's a way to get to a windows 2003 server
<CorruptTerrorist> thank you SO SO SO SO SO MUCH
<kalabacha> hello very newbie help needed with sound problem in ubuntu
<noodlesgc> l815 it should
<l815> ok thanks noodlesgc
<convergex> who knows about SAGEM FAST800 USB MODEM ?
<simplexio> _Oz_: you need to configure openvpn, if we are talking about rdesktop connections over virtual private network
<lukasz> I need to install grub on 4gb USB drive
<convergex> whatever I am going to suicide
<convergex> bye
<lukasz> It is /dev/sdb is the mbr and the disk is /dev/sdb1
<CorruptTerrorist> does anyone know where i can get the little "powered by ubuntu" logo for webpages?
<simplexio> _Oz_: check google ubuntu vpn if you could use them
<hischild> CorruptTerrorist, images.google.com?
<_Oz_> simplexio: yes, RDP is what I want
<_Oz_> simplexio: have already googled that
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, I found some good ones on gnome-look.org
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, check under Icons
<vlad> hey people
<CorruptTerrorist> ph0rensic, where?
<faileas> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<vlad> can i make questions about problems in here?
<ph0rensic> corporal_clegg_, gnome-look.org
<faileas> hmm
<l815> xgl makes the terminal in geany grey , is there a way to prevent that? the settings i set don't change it
<DRebellion> !ask | vlad
<ubotu> vlad: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, or try deviantart
<ralph> to make a long story short would you recommend that I remove and reinstall eqonomize?
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, it was one of the 2 for sure
<_Oz_> question: WHERE can I find network manager in ubuntu?  I believe I HAVE installed it but I can't FIND it.
<CorruptTerrorist> where is icons?
<Itaku> oh my god i didnt forget
<hischild> time for plan b ...
<vlad> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cin> what's the ubuntu equivilant of Visio?
<cin> i want ot make diagrams
<keith4> dia
<cin> ah, that's the one
<s3a> y do repositories have nonworking apps?!?!?! devede doesnt work right....
<cin> thanks
<vlad> !ask im having problems with sounds: it sounds choppy all time since teh moment ubuntu begins, i have audigy se 7.1 tried new alsa drivers but problem is still there
<l815> cin, openoffice draw
<detryo> hi
<amenado> _Oz_-> sudo network-admin
<vlad> im having problems with sounds: it sounds choppy all time since teh moment ubuntu begins, i have audigy se 7.1 tried new alsa drivers but problem is still there
<hischild> vlad, you don't have to precede your question with !ask. Have you tried to use the sound drivers from the alsa website or those from the ubuntu repository?
<DB42> Hi,  I Have a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 sometimes, without warning it stops working, shutdowns in a second not safely (windows xp works perfectly without such a problem on the laptop), i have no idea what to look for (it happens when both it's in the power outlet and without)
<Redrose> Can anyone help me with FeOS Ubuntu?
<vlad> yes hischild i tried new alsa drivers
<detryo> im  in ubunt 7.1, and everytime i reboot the  laptop in order to get sound working i must: sudo chmod a+rw /dev/dsp
<Redrose> I install into my Vmware, but when it loads It drops me into Busybox instead of bash
<vlad> no luck with that :(
<detryo> how do i fix that?
<_Oz_> that's not it, amenado
<hischild> vlad, ok. Have you checked if you have the same problem when you go to system -> preferences -> sound and then click on test?
<df00z> DB42: Did you check your power management options to make sure it's not set to like suspend during inactivity?
<amenado> _Oz_-> if that is not it, i dont know what network manager you are referring to..
<vlad> yes df00z i tried that and all sounds choppy
<_Oz_> amenado: I'm probably doing something wrong then. this is very frustrating
<DB42> df00z: it happens when i am VERY active on the computer (like doing apt-get, browsing the net, etc...)
<vlad> a song, a movie or video online
<macogw> _Oz_: are you talking about the network manager in the corner?
<amenado> _Oz_-> give up then :P
<vlad> i mean hischild
<DB42> df00z: and it doesn't suspend, it stops working
<werneck> simplexio: no advise is better than bad advise... the cdrom is mounted plain visible in /cdrom, nothing hidden about it
<macogw> amenado: i think he's looking for the network manager applet
<macogw> _Oz_: top right corner, in the notification area, there should be two computer monitors or some bars for wifi, or just a plug or something
<df00z> vlad: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp    Should produce static, is the static choppy?
<amenado> macogw-> sudo network-admin that does it..but he said no
<df00z> DB42: That's friggen weird.  Anything in the system logs in /var/log ?
<macogw> amenado: thats not network manager
<vlad> brb df00z
<amenado> macogw-> what is that?
<vlad> going to try that
<macogw> amenado: network admin
<_Oz_> macogw: yes, I see it
<_Oz_> but when I click on it, what I expect to happen does not happen
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem installing the nvidia drivers...
<macogw> amenado: network manager is a daemon that uses dbus to handle connections combined with an applet for either gnome or kde depending on which you use
<_Oz_> I am following this tutorial:
<_Oz_> http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2007/12/ubuntu-and-microsoft-vpn-setup-or-how-i.html
<amenado> macogw and that does not do the network management?
<CorruptTerrorist> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s26/joethecomputer/00001-1.jpg
<soussou> I am trying to install codeblocks on my box, I have succeded in doing so, but now that I have it installed, everytime I run synaptic or apt-get, it complains about codeblocks baing broken, and I can't proceed, unless I remove codeblocks completely.
<soussou> codeblocks is a C++ IDE
<_Oz_> it says that when I click on the network manager icon that I can create a new vpn connection
<_Oz_> but I see no way to do that
<DB42> df00z nop
<will__> hi guys, i'm encoding stuff using abcde do you know if its inserts a 2 second gap by default?
<macogw> _Oz_: did you install network-manager-pptp?
<crow> can anyone help me with something? in pvt pls?
<macogw> _Oz_: or network-manager-vpnc?
<macogw> _Oz_: those arent included
<_Oz_> let me check
<amenado> macogw-> did you ever run the program i pasted?
<simplexio> werneck: so that initrd modify was easy..
<blind_> Hey, it's been a while since I've done a dual-monitor set up with xinerama... Is there an easier way to do it now, rather than muddling around with my xorg.conf ?
<macogw> amenado: yes. thats not network manager.
<simplexio> werneck: joy of linux, there is allways another way to do it
<soussou> I am trying to install codeblocks on my box, I have succeded in doing so, but now that I have it installed, everytime I run synaptic or apt-get, it complains about codeblocks baing broken, and I can't proceed, unless I remove codeblocks completely.
<s3a> to make devede not output soundless video image, i need to downgrade mencoder/mplayer how do i do that?
<werneck> simplexio: no modify was needed, you were just wrong... be careful next time
<macogw> amenado: network manager does roaming.  if you set in network admin for the interface to be unconfigured or roaming or whatever they call it now, it gives up power and network manager takes over
<_Oz_> macogw: yes, network-manager-pptp is installed
<soussou> can some please tell me what I am doing wrong?
<simplexio> werneck: so it wasa allready mounted ?
<utkan0s> soussou, what's the problem
<stormze1> I've just booted gutsy for the first time after converting from FC6.  I have no gnome menus / icons.  What is the magic phrase to put into terminal to fix this?  ( And where do I look for the specific syntax myself, next time? )
<genius> can you suggest some wiki-pad like Zim but that have some more futures and less bugs?
<df00z> DB42: do you have any thermal events set up in bios?  Like, can you tell the computer temperatures?  It's theoretically possible than some fan control is not working in linux
<amenado> macogw-> that the same applet that pops up when one goes to System->Administration->network
<macogw> _Oz_: ok i have -vpnc, so it might look different, but i see a section when i left-click it that says VPN Connections ->
<crow> I downloaded and installed intel c++, but I don't know how to run it. can anyone tell me how to do it?
<simplexio> werneck: so my first advice was right, mount tells it
<_Oz_> macogw: I don't see that -- should I log out and re-login?
<macogw> amenado: and that's not network manager
<soussou> I installed codeblocks, everything works fine, but when I run synaptic, it says codeblocks is broken
<werneck> simplexio: it's mounted in /cdrom
<macogw> amenado: network manager's applet is a panel applet
<Itaku> ok how do i report someone for hacking my computer?
<soussou> I don't understand
<_Oz_> since I installed it during the current session?
<macogw> amenado: nm-applet
<Itaku> i didnt forget my pass someone hacked it
<crow> anyone?
<macogw> _Oz_: yes, probably
<soussou> if it's broken, why is it running properly?
<DB42> df00z: acpi -V gives me temps of 47-58 usually
<DB42> but i don't know the temp when it shutdowns
<werneck> simplexio: it would be if when I were in the shell, installation was finished and it was already umounted
<soussou> problem with broken packages is that anytime I try using synaptic, it fails
<utkan0s> soussou, what are you doing in synaptic when it says that
<stormze1> !dual display
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual display - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<s3a> how do i downgrade stuff in ubuntu??
<amenado> macogw nothing in nm-applet i can set, so am not sure what you meant by network manager..to me what i type is it
<DRebellion> !dualhead | stormze1
<ubotu> stormze1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<_Oz_> macogw: rebooting, brb
<soussou> I removed codeblocks
<s3a> apparently no1 knows so were can i find out??
<soussou> utkan0s: I did remove codeblocks
<crow> I downloaded and installed intel c++, but I don't know how to run it. can anyone tell me how to do it? I'm new to linux.
<soussou> what's there to do?
<stormze1> That works, thanks, DRebellion. :)
<macogw> amenado: its not for static configurations. its for roaming
<Itaku> how do i report someone for hacking my computer?
<macogw> amenado: the most setting you do is clicking it and choosing which wireless network you want to connect to
<utkan0s> soussou, when you attempt to reinstall it with synaptic what happens
<amenado> macogw did you look at the settings  on those, it does allow you to click roaming
<hischild> macogw, let's not forget at entering a password ;-)
<robot_jesus> hmm, I cant manually mount my USB flash drive, says invalid type, even though In windows it reads it fine
<utkan0s> Itaku, secure your machine
<Itaku> no i want to report someone
<macogw> amenado: if you set network admin to roaming, it gives up power.  network manager takes over.
<soussou> I didn't attempt to reinstall it, but anytime I start synaptic, it complains about codeblocks
<DRebellion> Itaku, your isp, the policie
<utkan0s> Itaku, for what, and who would care?
<Itaku> they hacked through my firewall and all
<KRF> crow, you cant run c++. but you can compile and run programs written in c++
<Itaku> k
<soussou> and the how-to I followed is in the forums
<crow> thanks KRF
<macogw> amenado: network admin is horribly useless for wireless because you need to already know the ESSID. it cant scan and show you a list.  and it doesnt do wpa
<amenado> macogw ahh okay..not sure if it would help though...useless piece of app to me
<KRF> crow, google about c++
<amenado> macogw sure it does, you click on the settings
<stormze1> Isn't there a graphical tool for configuring multiple monitors?
<macogw> amenado: they added WPA at some point?
<macogw> stormze1: displayconfig-gtk
<macogw> stormze1: it sucks
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<ompaul> Itaku, bring your machine to your local police
<fabio> hello to all
<macogw> stormze1: or rather, its broken / unfinished
<macogw> amenado: i started using NM back during Dapper because NA cant do WPA
<amenado> macogw i dont know, but i use it all the time to see all the AP around the area, and to set encryption if needed
<fabio> can any one sayme one pakage with repositories like automatix????
<crow> Is there anything similar to Visual C++ for linux
<macogw> amenado: does it do wpa now or still just wep?
<df00z> DB42: Check the temperature limits in bios, if possible.  58 is a touch high...if you load the PC, it should reach as hot as it's going to get within a couple minutes....really thats my only guess if it's shutting down unexpectedly...what does cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan say
<monkeymutt> crow, not really, but eclipse and mono are ok.  monodevelop will break your system though
<amenado> macogw-> its on the menu, wpa and wpa2
<Starnestommy> crow: eclipse or kdevelop
<df00z> it's either acpi/ibm/fan or acpi/fan
<macogw> amenado: well thats new
<fabio> can any one say me one pakage similar of AUTOMATIX
<detryo> im  in ubunt 7.1, and everytime i reboot the  laptop in order to get sound working i must: sudo chmod a+rw /dev/dsp, anyone knows  a solution?
<utkan0s> soussou, have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#head-7d9acf78affa92a48849d27c6056d31e796c9a13
<crow> thanks
<DB42> df00z: no "fan" dir
<soussou> utkan0s: hold on, I am checking
<amenado> macogw-> im on 7.10 ..i did not notice a difference in dapper..
<df00z> interesting...not in ibm or acpi?
<DB42> i mean the "fan" dir is empty
<df00z> it should be a file
<df00z> you can cat
<Starnestommy> fabio: medibumtu
<macogw> amenado: anyway, that tool is used for static/special configurations.  NM is a simple applet like the one that shows in the corner on OSX or on Windows to access wireless networks quickly
<df00z> not in ibm eitheR?
<utkan0s> that link might be jacked soussou, do a search for broken packages with contrl F in your browser
<stormze1> !gnome icons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome icons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> er, medibuntu
<DB42> df00z: no "ibm" dir
<df00z> see anything in /proc/acpi   like lenovo
<garyc> i need help with php5
<ompaul> !automatix | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<fabio> Starnestommy know more???
<df00z> a directory called such
<DB42> df00z: nop
<df00z> Weird.
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<amenado> macogw well on a 7.10 that nm-applet is pretty much useless. it only has enable checked or unchecked..no more options
<fabio> !help pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fabio> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<macogw> amenado: have you tried *left* clicking?
<DB42> df00z: the "acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00" have passive 87C ans critical 102C dont think it ever reachs there
<macogw> amenado: set NA to roaming, then left click NM applet
<amenado> macogw and that pops that network admin you refer to..so its the same thing as i said from the start
<macogw> amenado: no it doesnt
<hischild> aight ... i'm kind of stuck on this one ... my pc restarts when i try to install from the live cd before it even gets fully booted ... and the alternate just reboots halfway through the installation ..
<amenado> macogw it does on mine
<macogw> amenado: well if you have roaming off, it might.  if you have roaming on, it doesnt
<Wobbley> hey guys :) Just got linux for the first time ever, took me 6 hours to get it running with Vista and all the partitions T,T
<Wobbley> looks better then i expected
<df00z> db42:  that's really my only guess...sorry...it sounds like something the hardware is doing, not like some power management application if it literally shuts off that quick without warning
<russell_h> Congratulations Wobbley
<stormze1> how does one reset the gnome icons and menus?
<zgrep> hischild: Maybe try some boot parameters like noacpi noapic
<crow> how do I run things in c++? I tried saving thing with .cpp and it's still a text file. how do I run it in c++?
<Cew27> my ubuntu is running rather unstable at the meoment does anyone know why and also why is amsn so ubstable
<macogw> amenado: http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<russell_h> crow, you can't run things in C++
<russell_h> you need to compile them
<df00z> crow: try #c++, you'll need to compile it...gcc filename.cpp
<macogw> amenado: thats what it looks like when you have your comp set to roaming mode
<tyrone> hi can some help me intalling moblock please? i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5059/
<acx> quick question: is it possible to somehow force a system to boot from a usb flashdrive? i'm attempting to install ubuntu somehow onto a laptop with a borked cdrom
<DRebellion> df00z, actually you would use g++
<df00z> acx: if it is, it'd be in bios
<hischild> zgrep, will try now
<overlow> Cew my amsn runs pretty stable, only that it gives bug message if i try to install mu webcam
<DRebellion> acx, only if the bios supports it
<df00z> DRebellion: Either or
<df00z> gcc - GNU project C and C++ compiler per man page
<arrrghhh> ok i'd like to clarify some things.  7.10 of ubuntu uses emerald as the default window manager and NOT metacity, correct?
<Cew27> overlow: mine doesnt mines horrid and wont let me see webcam
<acx> damn :/ would it be possible to somehow install ubuntu off an already working Linux installation?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... wow.. super weird I was messing around with my icons, then the screen froze up. So I restarted x, but gnome was acting funny. So I rebooted, and now I can't start x. I get this error: "GARTInit: unable to open /dev/agpart" and "Fatal server error: Addscreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0"
<DRebellion> df00z, actually you would use g++ binary for c++
<zgrep> hischild: it might also help if you get rid of the quiet parameter there, then you see better what's going on...
<macogw> arrrghhh: wrong
<macogw> arrrghhh: it uses compiz if your comp supports it
<hischild> zgrep, removed both splash and quiet yes
<ArthurArchnix> I've already ran dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DRebellion> acx, sounds plausible
<ArthurArchnix> no good.
<amenado> macogw i got you..but it is not different than using network admin as you call it
<macogw> arrrghhh: emerald is not a window manager.  it is a window decorator for compiz.
<df00z> DRebellion: ok sorry, heh.  I'm a java guy now myself
<hischild> zgrep, i'm going to assume that a list of buffer i/o error on device fd0 etc isn't supposed to be there right?
<ffs> is anybody here using icons from tango generator?
<acx> i guess i will have to figure it out somehow, thanks.
<overlow> but i have problems with firefox, it's quite unstable
<tyrone> hi can some help me intalling moblock please? i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5059/
<macogw> arrrghhh: there's also gtk-window-decorator that lets compiz use metacity themes
<zgrep> hischild: Do you have a floppy at all?
<arrrghhh> macogw, ok, i have a computer that doesn't support compiz.  and it's turned off completely.  the title bars from all windows disappear.  i found a fix (from this room) "metacity --replace" fixes it.  but it doesn't stick after reboot.
<Cew27> overlow: yes its really anooying
<Cew27> how are people going to use linux when its appls are less stable than windows
<df00z> Cew27: that's not true necessarily
<hischild> zgrep, nope
<Wobbley> anyone here got a spare moment to help a first time linux user with 2 questions?
<macogw> arrrghhh: check system -> pref -> sessions and make sure its not trying to run compiz
<Cew27> df00z: well amsn. firefox and ubuntu in general has become increasingly unstable for me
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i install perl for apache2?
<hischild> zgrep, wait ...
<ompaul> !webcam > Cew27 (please read message from bot)
<zgrep> hischild: then I would tend to ignore it...
<arrrghhh> macogw, ok hold on...
<hischild> zgrep, darn ... :( still reboot ... just when it was supposed to launch x
<overlow> well they are pretty much more stable atleast mine are, only firefox is unstable
<CaptainKirk> Is this the right channel for a noob question?
<amenado> Cew27-> you have been watching pr0n? hehe
<Kalumba> I am having difficulties renaming files with Nautilus 2.20.0. When a file/folder is ready to be renamed, after either right-clicking on it and selecting Rename or by pressing F2, it ignores all keyboard input. Thunar, Dolphin and the mv command work so it isn't some hardware problem. Can some enlightened soul help me out on this one? Please? Someone?
<zgrep> hischild: Try the alternate boot cd with noapic and noacpi...
<df00z> Cew27: I agree with firefox sucking in ubuntu
<DRebellion> CaptainKirk, yep
<garyc> ubuntu.com
<zgrep> hischild: maybe it's todo with the GraphicsCard
<Cew27> amenado: what, how you know
<overlow> i used fedora few weeks ago and there was samo problem so is current version on ff unstable or what?
<CaptainKirk> About how long should the livecd take to load?
<amenado> Cew27-> cauz cauz...hehe
<hischild> zgrep, i'm almost certain it does ... but it runs fine with windows ... even with vista ...
<Bart825> Anyone able to help me with a ubuntu networking issue
<Cew27> amenado: elaborate
<DRebellion> CaptainKirk, depends how fast the hardware is
<Wobbley> whats a better alternative then firefox for ubuntu?
<hischild> zgrep, the alternate one dies just after configuring the resolutions for x
<amenado> Bart825-> whats the issue?
<Starnestommy> Wobbley: konqueror, epiphany, or opera
<amenado> Cew27-> nah, i dont have issues with using linux..
<zgrep> hischild: that sounds like more analysis is required.
<hischild> zgrep, o
<hischild> zgrep, i'm all ears
<CaptainKirk> Longer than about 10 minutes?
<Bart825> my interfaces seem to rename them seleves after a reboot......
<DRebellion> CaptainKirk, =/ Describe your symptoms/output to the channel
<Flare183> Wobbley: yeah like swiftfox
<tyrone> does moblock do almost the same as peer guardian I am still not sure
<tyrone> ?
<kromcuich> anyone know how to remove a hdd bios password through ubuntu (the hdd in question is now attached as a removable drive, visible in gparted)
<amenado> Bart825-> you have to look into udev..am still not grasping how it names things..but there are plenty of tutorials for those
<Cew27> WHO HERE AGREES THAT FIREFOX NEEDS TO BE IMPROVED ON LINUX sorry for caps
<Flare183> kromcuich: nope
<zgrep> hischild: you could try when booting from the alternate one to open another console then the installer and run a xorg --configure (think that was the parameter)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Cew27
<Flare183> hehe
<ubotu> Cew27: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Cew27
<zgrep> hischild: (@ work in the moment, running on Win)
<vlad> hey people i tried to check static sound on ubuntu and still choppy
<_Oz_> hi all
<vlad> any other suggestion_
<_Oz_> macogw: you around?
<CaptainKirk> I put in the livecd (64bit) and the menu comes up.  I select run/install ubuntu, then the kernal loads and the screen goes black.
<df00z> vlad: that's interesting...
<hischild> zgrep, no problem, i'll find my way around ... though i exhausted my options thus turned to the almighty help channel
<_Oz_> macogw: still can't see "VPN connections" when I left click on the network manager icon
<monkeymutt> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_Philosophy_of_Gammamute_Being_Human_to_Humans
<Bart825>  i have a interface for my ids, with was eth5, afetr a reboot it changed to eth2 and nothing changed in the interface file in etc
<pushpop> using chmod how would a make a file not writable?
<macogw> _Oz_: um thats odd. idk.
<amenado> CaptainKirk-> umm how long you waited?
<zgrep> hischild: good luck..
<PriceChild> !offtopic | monkeymutt
<ubotu> monkeymutt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * _Oz_ lets out a long wail of pain.
<CaptainKirk> about 10 minutes
<Wobbley> i am an eyecandy person, which browser has the potential to look prettiest then?
<garyc> php5
<pushpop> using chmod how would a make a file not writable?
<bruenig> chmod -w
<tyrone> does moblock do almost the same as peer guardian? I am still not sure...
<amenado> Bart825-> i gave you a clue, look into udev naming of devices
<monkeymutt> PriceChild, why are you blogging into the contents of my IRC window?
<DRebellion> pushpop, chmod -w filename
<macogw> _Oz_: try -vpnc?
<PriceChild> monkeymutt, pardon?
<_Oz_> macogw: ok
<Bart825> ok i wasnt sure if anyone else had any ideas ,
<macogw> _Oz_: i dont know if hte PPTP one looks the same
<df00z> vlad: which sound card do you use again, and which driver?
<amenado> pushpop-> by whom?
<macogw> _Oz_: im pretty sure -vpnc does stuff other than just cisco vpns though
<vlad> audigy se 7.1, alsa driver
<df00z> lsmod
<df00z> which actual driver, module name
<_Oz_> macogw: there are four matches for "vpn" in add/remove, I've now installed all of them
<amenado> Bart825-> its not another idea, its how ubuntu now names devices..using udev methods
<vlad> 1.0.16
<df00z> I forgot which one that uses off the top of my head
<macogw> _Oz_: haha
<vlad> i updated and same problem
<DB42> I Have a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 sometimes, without warning it stops working, shutdowns in a second not safely (windows xp works perfectly without such a problem on the laptop), i have no idea what to look for (it happens when both it's in the power outlet and without)
<df00z> no, it actually has a driver name
<utkan0s> soussou, did that solve the issue?
<df00z> like snd_hda_intel
<DB42> anyhow, http://pastebin.ca/921253 is my lshw\
<vlad> oh
<vlad> how to check that_
<df00z> can you remote into the pc?
<macogw> DB42: how much are you pushing the hardware?
<vlad> i think yes
<_Oz_> rebooting again, macogw
<Flare183> df00z: you mean like ssh?
<macogw> DB42: John the Ripper makes my laptop do that.....brute forcing passwords is hard work
<df00z> Yeah SSH
<DB42> macogw: not very much at all...
<Flare183> df00z: ok then yeah
<DB42> i'm browsing the web, etc..
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i install perl for apache2?
<DB42> and in windows xp it works ok
<df00z> vlad: do so
<vlad> ?
<Cew27> does anyone know why amsn is so unstable
<amenado> DB42-> are you using wireless?
<Bart825> ok no worries
<df00z> vlad: remote in
<JollyRoger> hey ho...letz go
<DB42> amenado: yes
<CaptainKirk> any suggestions on the livecd not booting?
<df00z> vlad: i wanna say its the emu10k1 driver but im not 100% on that
<amenado> DB42-> roaming mode?
<vlad> how to check the driver?
<DB42> amenado: dunno...
<arrrghhh> macogw, it doesn't look like it's trying to run compiz... i see metacity in the "current session" section... but where would i find it?
<JollyRoger> ALERTA
<Flare183> JollyRoger: what?
<df00z> vlad: still here?
<vlad> yeah
<kikr> how do I remove songs from my ipod?  rhythmbox does not do it correctly.
<amenado> DB42-> just speaking from experience, the network i/o fault causes my system to lock..if your wireless somehow have errors associating and get some kind of i/o errors, that will do it
<macogw> arrrghhh: not current session. the startup
<df00z> vlad: do a lsmod
<df00z> and see which driver it uses
<macogw> arrrghhh: also go to system -> pref -> appearances and make sure desktop effects is disabled
<df00z> ca0106. maybe?
<DB42> amenado: what do you mean lock ? my system shutdowns in a second
<DB42> unsafely, doesn't lock
<macogw> amenado: oh really? that could also explain my laptop then.  beta wireless drivers in hardy. fun stuff.
<vlad> df00z:  i think this is  snd_ca0106,snd_pcm
<arrrghhh> macogw, i checked the second place already, desktop effects are disabled.  under startup there's just a thing that says "Visual: Autostart the preferred AT".  but nothing that's close to compiz
<ompaul> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<amenado> DB42-> at least yours shutdown, mine just frozed..no ssh can get in, no mouse nor keyboard access
<DB42> amenado: shutdown bad.. dunno how to call it
<amenado> DB42-> my only recourse is to press on/off switch
<macogw> arrrghhh: unless you need an on-screen keyboard due to a physical disability, you can disable that
<kikr> anyone know?
<macogw> ompaul: i know
<amenado> macogw-> yes, network i/o faults causes my system to freeze
<_Oz_> no luck macogw
<df00z> vlad: yeah...ok checking mailing lists
<CaptainKirk> could the livecd going to a black screen be a gfx issue or something?
<macogw> ompaul: im here for helping others.  im not asking for help
<Kalumba> *Sigh* I guess nobody knows.
<_Oz_> left-clicking on network manager gives only one option
<_Oz_> "manual configuration"
<vlad> thx df00z
<macogw> _Oz_: O_o wtf did you do what amenado said and play with things in network-admin? if you did, put them back to all roaming
<arrrghhh> macogw, ok... but compiz isn't listed.  so i just want the "metacity --replace" setting to stick after a reboot, because after i rebooted the titlebars disappeared again.
<prasanna> does anyone know of an app that functions like AWN, or objectdock that functions just as a launcher by itself?
<prasanna> i mean when i used AWN, it put up icons of the apps i was running
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<prasanna> i'm looking for something that'll serve more as a launcher
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone help me? i need to install perl on apache2
<Pharaoh> GnomeDO prasanna
<macogw> arrrghhh: could add "metacity --replace" to the startup i suppose
<SIN_AS> hi
<prasanna> perfect, thanks pharaoh
<Pharaoh> atleast i think that's what it is called
<_Oz_> macogw: how do I play with things in network-admin?
<_Oz_> it's hopeless
<_Oz_> one cannot VPN from ubuntu to a windows machine
<arrrghhh> macogw, i guess... i'd really rather know what the underlying problem is, and why that fixes it.
<macogw> _Oz_: then how am i on my school's network?
<SIN_AS> who know what does it mean  key super
<macogw> arrrghhh: compiz is finding a way to run.  you could just uninstall it
<BillyJoe> is any one using a dell inspiron e1705
<SIN_AS> for example super+s
<macogw> SIN_AS: apple, window, sun, tux, ubuntu logo, etc.
<hischild> SIN_AS, windows key
<arrrghhh> macogw, i thought it was integrated into 7.10... can i just uninstall with synaptic?
<ArthurArchnix> omg... this is so messed. No network so I can't reinstall.
<Pharaoh> prasanna,  http://do.davebsd.com/
<macogw> arrrghhh: yeah
<ArthurArchnix> What the heck happened to my system?
<SIN_AS> hischild, thanks :-)
<_Oz_> macogw: some kind of magic that I cannot understand
<rahsputin> Good evening everybody.
<prasanna> hmmmm
<macogw> _Oz_: run "network-admin" again like amenado said to, and hit the "unlock" button
<prasanna> pharaoh from the screenshots they look rather big icons
<macogw> _Oz_: make sure theyre all set to "roaming"
<Housefly7k> Mouse wheel now copy pastes.....before it used to let me scroll up and down pages by clicking once and a circle with arrows appears
<prasanna> is there anyway we can get them floating smaller at the bottom of the screen
<kikr> how do I remove songs from my ipod?  rhythmbox does not do it correctly.
<Housefly7k> Any isea why this is happening now?
<prasanna> similar to that of AWN's set up?
<ArthurArchnix> I guess I'll reinstall tomorrow. It's too late to do it tonight.
<Housefly7k> kikr: I use floola i think its good for ipod
<kikr> thanks
<Pharaoh> mmm, try it out, if you don't like it remove it
<prasanna> http://dengpeng.name/upload/images/screenshot-awn.png
<prasanna> something like that
<rahsputin> I have a live cd ubuntu 6.06 ... is it possible to make a minimal install with it, such as for example install without gnome and other apps. ?
<kikr> rhythm doesn't work correctly
<celoserpa> Does anyone around own a HP notebook with the QuickPlay "feature"?
<macogw> Housefly7k: thats the windows way.  on all unix systems, highlight is copy and middle click is paste.
<df00z> vlad: from what im reading, the card works properly in 48000hz mode, but chops in 44.1
<Pharaoh> yes celoserpa
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, thanks god! Hello!
<Pharaoh> only works in windows, if that's ur question
<vlad> how can i change that df00z?
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, No, this is not the question actually
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, Does your computer turn on when you touch the quickplay buttons?
<Housefly7k> macogw: yeah i know,but in firefox i could swear i have always been using it this way in ubuntu... because i never see the error in firefox before
<Pharaoh> nope
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, what's the model of your laptop?
<macogw> Housefly7k: ive never been able to O_o
<Pharaoh> dv9000t
<detryo> im  in ubunt 7.1, and everytime i reboot the  laptop in order to get sound working i must: sudo chmod a+rw /dev/dsp, why it wont fix the permisiion?
<fbinho> Hi everybody, I wrote I freeware and I'd like tohave it in ubuntu repository, does anyone know how can I accomplish it?
<macogw> _Oz_: mine has wireless and wired set to roaming and point to point is unconfigured
<kikr> I open Hipo, and then it closes immediately. what's up with that?
<Pharaoh> I did turn of the beeping noise in the bios, if that makes a difference
<robdeman> hey all - I just installed openldap + phpLDAPadmin -- but what is the default login ingo? on a fresh server?
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, I've got a dv6500se. If the laptop is turned of and you touch the quickplay buttons, it turns on and boots a special partition with WinXP embedded
<Pharaoh> ah
<_Oz_> macogw: sudo network-admin just opens up my network settings dialog, there is no unlock button
<LapMag> anyone know where i can find more info on the IM tech support project ubuntu had going?
<Pharaoh> i had vista, and in that case quickplay was a program, not a partition
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, I was wondering if there is some way to disable this "feature", since even some dust on the buttons can turn the damn thing on
<_Oz_> macogw: GOT it!
<Pharaoh> i had the "newer" version of it
<macogw> _Oz_: sorry im on hardy. you dont have to unlock.  anyway.... set those settings
<_Oz_> macogw: roaming was the key
<_Oz_> (don't know why, it's a wired network)
<PriceChild> macogw, you're on hardy aren't you...
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, Boot Vista?
<macogw> PriceChild: yes
<Housefly7k> macogw: what are you using hardy on?
<macogw> PriceChild: i forgot gutsy didnt have "unlock"
<PriceChild> macogw, :)
<vlad> df00z: you there?
<macogw> Housefly7k: my laptop
<Housefly7k> macogw: laptop? and how is it?
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, oh, anyways, thank you - still searching for a way to disable this thing
<celoserpa> Pharaoh, http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?p=2864767#post2864767
<Pharaoh> mm, not really sure, i know that in the past it used to be a hardcoded partition, the new quickplay is just a program, my guess is to completely format the hd, and then re-install
<hischild> zgrep, i'm afraid that it wasn't the right command :( and i'm still not having much luck :(
<fabio> controler nvidia??
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem installing the nvidia drivers (line 58 onwards: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57630/)
<CaptainKirk> Can anyone help me get the live cd running?
<macogw> Housefly7k: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/02/first-impressions-of-hardy-heron.html
<CaptainKirk> It just goes to a black screen after the menu
<macogw> Housefly7k: i blogged it
<fbinho>  Hi everybody, I wrote I freeware and I'd like tohave it in ubuntu repository, does anyone know how can I accomplish it?
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, did you find the icon u were looking for?
<fabio> i have instaled with register controlers
<Housefly7k> macogw: thanks
<macogw> Housefly7k: as far as hardware, perfect.
<CorruptTerrorist> ph0rensic, not yet
<PriceChild> !packaging | fbinho
<ubotu> fbinho: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pharaoh> np celoserpa
<l_vagnozzi> i have some problem with ati driver. i would come back to the just installed ubuntu version.. but how do i do?
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, lemme see if I dled them
<rahsputin> !minimal install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smokan> Just install ubuntu on my laptop and the wireless connection are totaly dead.  i tested sudo lshw -C network and it says Wireless= radio off? :S
<dietztho000> how can i make a donation link for a paypal account?
<knix> whats the irc channel for hardy?
<macogw> knix: #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> !offtopic | dietztho000
<ubotu> dietztho000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CorruptTerrorist> !minimal | rahsputin
<ubotu> rahsputin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knix> ty
<df00z> vlad: It's a tough problem, you can set up a .asoundrc file to use dmix, and sample everything to 48000
<fabio> nvidia menu with configurations????
<df00z> I'm reading there are lots of buffer problems with that sound card
<vlad> :(
<joeamined> hi
<rahsputin> CorruptTerrorist: i have an Original CD, the ones Ubuntu ship one for free :D
<hischild> i can install a command line system and then upgrade it with xorg correct?
<joeamined> i'd like to decompress a file to a specific location
<zgrep> hischild: yes..
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem installing the nvidia drivers (line 58 onwards: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57630/)
<hischild> zgrep, then let's give that a try
<joeamined> can i do this directly with tar (specifiying a parameter) ?
<df00z> vlad: basically, google .asoundrc, audigy, 48khz, 48000, dmix
<zgrep> hischild: yes - go ahead... you'll come nearer...
<df00z> and see if anyone has had a similar problem and found a fix
<rahsputin> CorruptTerrorist: and havent a possiblity to burn a minimalCD
<vlad> df00z:  thx man im gonna try that
<CorruptTerrorist> it just looke like you were trying to get the info so i got it for you
<df00z> sorry i cant be more help...it's definitely a driver issue...you might be able to find a .asoundrc to work      test it with alsaplayer
<hischild> zgrep, nearer to what ... my ultimate doom? breaking my pc? smashing it? oooh i've already passed all of those ...
<df00z> or aplay
<arrrghhh> macogw, so just as i would assume there is no way to uninstall compiz it seems... unless you have a way, it's certainly not listed in add/remove programs.  aptitude couldn't seem to find it either.
<Wobbley> soo i hear if i have a creative sound card i am pretty much fucked?
<vlad> df00z:  are those other drivers?
<zgrep> hischild: To the solution.. the right command btw was Xorg -configure
<Wobbley> using the onboard atm with linux
<hischild> zgrep, missed the capital then :(
<vlad> df00z:  the truth is im a noob
<zgrep> hischild: that creates you an "example" config..
<GreasyJoe> hello everyone
<macogw> arrrghhh: apt-cache search compiz
<df00z> df00z: no, basically the .asoundrc file is used to configure alsa, you just put it in your home directory/.asoundrc
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having problems with apache2... it wont parse cgi files!!!!!
<df00z> you can set things like software mixing, audio buffering, etc
<GreasyJoe> how to install bootloader from ubuntu cd?
<df00z> you just need to find a combination of what works
<vlad> o
<df00z> test with some program that uses alsa for output
<df00z> i bet if you upmix everything to 48000 and play with the buffer settings you'll get it working
<vlad> any suggestion how to do that?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, what does it display
<df00z> vlad: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix
<matthias> hi
<arrrghhh> macogw, uh... ok?  is that just installed programs or all avaliable?
<df00z> see " 6. The complex approach (defining dmix parameters)"
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, it just displays the file as text on the screen
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/cgi.html
<df00z> copy that into /home/whatever/.asoundrc
<hischild> zgrep, yeah... it might ... i'll try that if this fails :-)
<matthias> my ubuntu 7.10 , the hibernation nore suspend works ...
<CorruptTerrorist> apache2 utkan0s
<df00z> get rid of the # on the bottom line, pcm.default pcm.dsp0
<frost0> how would i find out how much hd space i have left via terminal?
<matthias> macogw: are you there ?
<df00z> frost0: df
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/cgi.html
<CorruptTerrorist> ty
<df00z> vlad: also uncomment rate 8000, and change it to 48000
<df00z> and then try with a program that uses alsa output
<vlad> sounds difficult
<vlad> :D
<frost0> df00z, thank you........
<mrunagi> matthias: thats a common problem
<df00z> vlad: just gedit ~/.asoundrc and paste whats there, and make the changes i mentioned
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, can you give me a hand with that?
<vlad> kk
<utkan0s> yes
<utkan0s> what did you need specifically
<df00z> and like, do you have rythmbox or anything installed, play an mp3
<df00z> after creating the .asoundrc file and editing it accordingly
<Wobbley> is there anyway to quick switch keyboard languages in Ubuntu, like you can in Vista?
<Wobbley> well in windows in general
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, i need to install perl/cgi on my apache server really quickly
<mrunagi> vista sucks
<gtno> Looking for some help on Realtek RTL8187B drivers! Please help.
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, it would be easier to compile those options in
<matthias> i have problem with suspend and hibernate anyone have any idea what is neede to be done ...
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, as in recompile it with those flags
<weex> is it possible to make a livecd that only joins an irc channel?
<vlad> df00z: when i try gedit on console it brings something blank
<vlad> df00z: no parameters to change
<CorruptTerrorist> ???????????????????????????????
<matthias> i have added fglrx in moduel="" but does not work ...
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, how can I help you
<matthias> soprry module ...
<GreasyJoe> how to install bootloader from ubuntu cd? windows cleared mbr... :-(
<matthias> arrrghhh sorry module
<CorruptTerrorist> right, is there a way you can just download it and install it in one go?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, give me a moment.. I always compile it from source
<CorruptTerrorist> ok
<df00z> vlad: right, you're creating it
<df00z> vlad: copy "the complex approach" on the page i showed you
<df00z> into that
<df00z> uncomment the last line(remove the #)
<df00z> uncomment rate 8000, change it to 48000
<df00z> and then play music in say rythmbox
<TuxOtaku> hey, how would i fix a corrupt TCP/IP stack in ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> CorruptTerrorist, look at these http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-m1/m44884-1.png&imgrefurl=http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php%3Fcontent%3D44884&h=60&w=47&sz=4&hl=en&start=36&um=1&tbnid=MbU03aarziZs5M:&tbnh=60&tbnw=47&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpowered%2Bby%2Bubuntu%2Bgnome-look%26start%3D20%26imgsz%3Dsmall%257Cmedium%257Clarge%257Cxlarge%26ndsp%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN
<_Oz_> macogw: the VPN connection is there...  now how do I launch a remote desktop viewer for a windows server 2003
<_Oz_> ?
<_Oz_> macogw:
<_Oz_> GOT IT!
<ph0rensic> oph wow!! sorry!
<df00z> vlad: got it?
<TuxOtaku> ph0rensic, dude....tinyurl
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, install libapache2-mod-perl2
<ph0rensic> TuxOtaku, yah no kidding .. deepest apologies
<_Oz_> macogw: I got it all working, THANK YOU!
<_Oz_> macogw: however, when I'm connected via VPN, it seems to prevent me from using my "normal" connection
<TuxOtaku> s
<_Oz_> macogw: why is the PPPTP connection "overriding" my normal network settings?
<TuxOtaku> s'all cool
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, command line?
<Housefly7k> Youtube videos make my Processor work at 94+ % ... even if they are not actually playing
<TuxOtaku> so yeah....anyone know how to fix a corrupt TCP/IP stack in ubuntu?
<df00z> Housefly7k: welcome to the linux flash plugin :)
<Housefly7k> the minute i close the window it goes dow to 11%
<vlad> df00z:  yes
<macogw> _Oz_: all traffic routes through the VPN
<vlad> df00z:  doing it
<macogw> _Oz_: there are probably ways to change that, but i dont know them
<_Oz_> macogw: no big deal
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, however you want to do it.. via package mgr or apt
<_Oz_> macogw: it "knocked me off" of IRC while I was using
<gtno> If someone could help me out with getting a wireless card to work (RTL8187B), please message me.  Thanks.
<Housefly7k> df00z: so nothing to be done about it?
<_Oz_> macogw: anyway, I'm grateful for the help!  next beer's on me
<hischild> h2 configure a network interface to use dhcp?
<df00z> Housefly7k: well...make sure you're using the proper video drivers, that will help some, flash does cause high cpu usage...>90 is a bit too high...but if you're running the proper drivers on a somewhat modern pc it shouldnt be that bad
<CorruptTerrorist>  script returned error exit status 1
<df00z> if you're using the Vesa drivers or something, it would cause that
<vlad> df00z:  after wirte that i have to save and restart?
<df00z> vlad: no need to restart
<vlad> oh kk
<hischild> vlad, only the app you're trying to use (correct df00z ? )
<df00z> vlad: just play music in a program that uses alsa, like rythmbox
<df00z> Yeah, you need to restart rythmbox every time you make a change to .asoundrc
<df00z> so it reloads it
<AlexKibler> Hi.  I've got a question.
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, what did you run
<utkan0s> AlexKibler, just ask it :)
<CorruptTerrorist> i ran it in synaptic
<CorruptTerrorist> E: libapache2-mod-fastcgi: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<AlexKibler> I'm currently running Ubuntu, but I want to install Ubuntu Studio.  My friend said that when I uninstall Ubuntu, it'll get rid of GRUB, so I can't start up my pc without re-installing Ubuntu.  Is that true?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, that's not perl
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, cgi is built into apache2, nothing to download
<avis> AlexKibler, i dont believe you must reinstall to install ubuntustudio but if i'm not mistaken sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio, then choose that from your gdm login screen
<avis> AlexKibler, i mean you do not have to reinstall, i think
<lenscape_> how do I set permanent routes in Ubuntu Server?
<cambazz> ok how do I get install suns jdk and
<AlexKibler> Oh, really?  Cool.  I'm going to have to try that.  Thanks.
<ffm> what's the name of the add/remove programs package?
<AlexKibler> Does that work for like, kubuntu, or xubuntu as well?
<ffm> it's not synaptic....
<Pie-rate> How can I fix my video drivers? I tried to install the latest version from nvidia and it completely hosed them, x won't start with them now.
<df00z> Pie-rate: nice, you broke it.
<Pie-rate> I tried reinstalling nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<avis> AlexKibler, yes for xubuntu its xubuntu-desktop and for kubuntu its kubuntu-desktop sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, etc
<df00z> pie-rate: nvidia drivers are in synaptic
<ffm> !single | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !sum | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cambazz> apt-get install pkgname right
<Pirate_Hunter> hello can someone suggest a best/good frontend for xmame that is still being worked on?
<df00z> pie-rate: installing the nvidia drivers outside synaptic...will cause issues
<Pie-rate> df00z: bullshit
<ffm> Pie-rate: can you boot into single user mode and remove them?
<hischild> zgrep, so far so good .... still no crashes and i just installed xserver on it ...
<ffm> Pie-rate: obviously not.
<ph0rensic> Pie-rate, did you try the restricted manager?
<bod_> !language | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pie-rate> df00z: no really. synaptic is a frontend to apt-get
<vlad> df00z:  still choppy :(
<hischild> zgrep, what other packages do i need to get my gui stuff working?
<ffm> Pie-rate: we know.
<df00z> pie-rate: Did you install the drivers from nvidia's site? or from apt-get?
<ffm> df00z: apt
<df00z> You mentioned nvidia's site
<df00z> Oh.
<cambazz> how do I search for packages
<ffm> cambazz: in synaptic?
<Pirate_Hunter> hello can someone suggest a best/good frontend for xmame that is still being worked on?
<cambazz> specifically i need to learn which java packages
<Pie-rate> df00z: nvidia's site, but then I used nvidia's uninstaller to remove them, then I reinstalled the ones from the repos
<ffm> cambazz: use the search button
<cambazz> no with apt=get
<twosouls82> cambazz:  apt-cache search <word>
<ffm> cambazz: use aptitude
<df00z> (05:58:35 PM) Pie-rate: How can I fix my video drivers? I tried to install the latest version from nvidia
<ffm> cambazz: aptitude search <foo>
<twosouls82> cambazz:  or; aptitude search <word>
<Pie-rate> df00z: i didn't realize that's what you meant.
<wib> hi. can you change ubuntu's account management behavior to normal *nix-style, like having one real root account and several user accounts?
<ffm> !repeat | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ffm> wib: it already is.
<Pie-rate> df00z: i reinstalled linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx-new (which was what was installed before)
<ffm> wib: just "sudo passwd" and remove the "sudo" package.
<Pirate_Hunter> ffm: that is so not helpful but thanx anyway
<df00z> pie-rate: yeah, that is really damaging.  check /var/log, your xorg log files, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf...make sure it's using "nvidia"
<Pie-rate> yes
<df00z> modprobe nvidia, make sure it loads
<wib> ffm: ah hmm.
<Pie-rate> yes
<Pie-rate> it is and it does
<df00z> so whats your xorg log files say
<ceej> any here used s3sync ?
<df00z> if x doesnt start, something should be in there
<ceej> anyone*
<CorruptTerrorist> here's my problem... no parsing whatsoever http://joeharrison.mine.nu/nph-proxy.cgi
<bod_> !anyone | ceej
<ubotu> ceej: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<df00z> vlad: did you make the changes i mentioned?  uncomment the bottom line, uncomment rate 8000, change to rate 48000 ?
<ceej> lol
<Pie-rate> df00z: i can't find anything in there through the sea of vesa garbage from the "failsafe" X GARBAGE in gutsy
<vlad> o
<bod_> !lol | ceej
<ubotu> ceej: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<vlad> i think i didnt uncomment the rate
<ceej> well s3sync get's denied
<vlad> :S
<df00z> vlad: do so, restart ruthmbox
<mrunagi> laughing out loud
<h3av3n> hello everyone
<ffm> What's the name of the "Add/remove" package? I don't have it, and want it.
<ffm> !hello | h3av3n
<ubotu> h3av3n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<firelord> I have glibc 2.6 installed on my Ubuntu server, but an app I'm compiling insists on having glibc 2.3. Is there a way to install them both?
<ceej> !stfu
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ffm> !webacam | hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webacam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !webcam | hola
<ubotu> hola: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mrunagi> hola what kind of webcam
<ceej> !s3sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<df00z> Pie-rate: starting the "bulletproof x" server creates a new log file...im not sure if it's Xorg.1.log, or 0.log..or 0.log.old...do a ls -al and see which log file is the 2nd latest, thats the one you want
<h3av3n> this is my question: i guess that some of you own ipods, and some of you have changed the standard software of the ipod for podzilla or what's it called....
<ffm> !botabuse | ceej
<ubotu> ceej: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hola> mrunagi: 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<Pirate_Hunter> hello can someone suggest a best/good frontend for xmame that is still being worked on?
<vlad> df00z:  still like that
<h3av3n> can i install podzilla on a remake of Ipod?
<CorruptTerrorist> aww come on... now my hands spaz and i press ctrl+alt+backspace
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: please, don't repeat your question. Try another support venue.
<mrunagi> hola http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/zaapa-webcam-en-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon-2/
<cambazz> anyone using flightgear?
<ffm> h3av3n: not sure what you mean.
<ffm> !ask | cambazz
<Pirate_Hunter> ffm: I ahve sooner or later someone will know the answer
<ubotu> cambazz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<df00z> vlad: :(   And you're playing audio in rythmbox?  play with period_size, maybe try 2048, same with buffer_size, try doubling it
<bod_> !anyone | cambazz
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: or you get kicked.
<mrunagi> cambazz: i did untill i couldnt change planes
<ubotu> cambazz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cambazz> well, i installed flightgear, and it does not seem to be the same as in windows
<CorruptTerrorist> really bad problem... my Synaptic PAckage Manager is not working properly
<cambazz> maybe more minimal package
<s3a> does any1 no were i can get OLD .debs of devede and mplayer/mencoder bcuz i need a old one for it not to have the bug sound
<arakthor> !offtopic | Pirate_Hunter
<encrypt3d> good afternoon, i was wondering if anyone else has any issues with Gutsy hanging on reboot.  Dell XPS 410 --- when i press reboot it hangs on the Ubuntu spalsh screen, the only way to close is to hard reset.
<s3a> sound bug*
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pie-rate> df00z: found it, went through it, but it's all about vesa too.
<mrunagi> i dont know anything abbout windows cambazz
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: please ask in another support venue (ubuntuforums, mailing list).
<hipitihop> My network is running fine with a TP-Link router and cards, however I can't seem to run faster then 54mb whereas router and cards are capable of 109mb. Can someone please help me with madwifi config ?
<ffm> s3a: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<h3av3n> ok remakes of ipod are clones, or stolen models of apple ipod made by other factories/companies, they are basically the same, look the same and everything but i want to know if i can install linux for ipod named Podzilla on a ipod produced by other companies than apple
<CorruptTerrorist> i need help with Synaptic NAO
<CorruptTerrorist> just kidding... i'll wait
<hischild> soooo ... this is getting more fun with the second .... i installed a command line system .. upgraded it with gdm and xserver ... yet nothing :(
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter, dont take what ffm is saying lightly if you continue to repeat your question, you will get kicked
<hola> mrunagi: im not able to see that link
<df00z> Pie-rate: /etc/init.d/gdm stop, killall gdm, killall Xorg, startx
<Pie-rate> df00z: grepped Xorg* for "nvidia" (ignoring case), nothing.
<ffm> !offtopic | h3av3n
<ubotu> h3av3n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pirate_Hunter> ffm: kicked for what repeating a question...? im not spamming im doing in interval periods and you cna just ignore my question... ps - this is the first time ive seen you here hmmm
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: not sure how that
<h3av3n> oups sorry then
<ffm> Pirate_Hunter: is relevent.
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, this is also the first time i've seen you here as well ... and iv'e seen ffm here before
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter, last warning 5-10 mins for repeats,.,.
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild: hmmm
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_: hmmm
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, hmm
<ffm> h3av3n: sorry, you can try #offtopic or #ipodlinux
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter, hmmm
<puff> What's up?
<vlad> df00z:  no sound when i double the size
<hola> mrunagi: i've already see that link
<ffm> puff: lots of stuff.
<h3av3n> im on ubuntu off topic sorry for the missplacement of my issue :D
<hola> but the cam still to be not recognized
<ffm> h3av3n: no problem.
<h3av3n> :D
<ffm> hola: have you checked that it works in ubuntu already?
<juice_> can someone help me connect on frostwire?
<df00z> Pie-rate: give that a shot, the log should have something about nvidia..if it doesnt...nvidia-xconfig i think will regenerate if if you just run as root
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_, hischild: im amazed both replied you must be bored
<puff> ffm: If it's about making an ipod work with ubuntu, I've been through that wringer a couple of times.
<firelord> I have glibc 2.6 installed on my Ubuntu server, but an app I'm compiling insists on having glibc 2.3. Is there a way to install them both?
<Pie-rate> df00z: kernel module version mismatch
<puff> ffm: If it's about installing linux on an ipod, idaknow :-)
<Pie-rate> df00z: i reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` though.
<ffm> puff: its the latter.
<hischild> yes i'm very bored since i'm figuring out why my system won't boot
<bod_> !ot | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juice_> puff: rockbox
<df00z> pie-rate: uugggh...
<df00z> pie-rate: did you compile a custom kernel
<Pie-rate> df00z: no.
<ffm> !etiquette > Pirate_Hunter
<aricofdacia> I have a question. I am loking at getting a new comp and just getting the drivers and then loading ubuntu. which do i load first?
<juice_> ffm: use rockbox for linux on an ipod
<puff> juice_: Ah, yeah, sorry, my sole experience with rockbox was trying it out on my archos 20GB about three years ago.  It broke it.
<cblocker> has anyone tried Likewise-Open?
<puff> juice_: Isn't there a #rockbox?'
<bod_> ffm, youb could !coc him aswell,.,.;~)
<ffm> juice_: tell h3av3n , not me.
<n2diy> My sound has stopped working. Audacity reports an error in the sound i/o layer, but aplay -l list the card, ideas?
<juice_> puff: WOW really? that sucks
<puff> juice_: Well,t aht was a ways back, and the player was bleeding edge.
<ffm> aricofdacia: install ubuntu first, of course.
<juice_> h3av3n: use rockbox :P
<aricofdacia> mk
<ffm> aricofdacia: it shouldn't need most drivers
<hischild> any chance any1 could help out with figuring out why i can't get my box to boot as it should? I can't get gdm fired up like it should
<puff> juice_: I've heard nothing but good about rockbox.
<juice_> puff: ic
<h3av3n> for ipod remakes? and non-apple ipods?
<CorruptTerrorist> really bad problem... my Synaptic PAckage Manager is not working properly... every package returns exit error 1
<ffm> juice_: too bad they don't support  2gen nnano.
<df00z> pie-rate: basically, the restricted modules manager and the standard place to put the nvidia.ko file...2 different places...so if you install the nvidia driver off the site it will really mess things up
<juice_> puff: yeah i used to use it: i like the skins and games and overall versatility, i even had doom on my ipod video
<ffm> CorruptTerrorist: does the same issue occur with "apt-get"?
<bod_> hischild, take out quiet from the boot parameter and get an error message,.,. might help,.,
<CorruptTerrorist> ffm, yes
<puff> So, I had to reinstall/reconfigure X, and I guess I put some of the config stuff in differently this time.  When I log in, ubuntu pops up a dialog asking if I want to use the X keyboard settings or keep the gnome keyboard settings.
<df00z> the regular place is in /lib/modules   i forgot where restricted-modules puts it...
<Pie-rate> df00z: so where did the nvidia installer install nvidia.ko?
<df00z> cd /;find -name nvidia.ko
<ffm> CorruptTerrorist: then reinstall synaptic.
<puff> IS there a way I can import the gnome keyboard settings to X, so it stops asking me this?
<CorruptTerrorist> ffm, how?
<df00z> nvidia installer will use /lib/modules
<df00z> restricted modules elsewhere
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, use livecd to reinstall apt?
<gnurph69> where do I start looking to see if there are drivers for my webcam?
<CorruptTerrorist> how???
<fabio> modconf
<CorruptTerrorist> now what to use... how?
<ffm> CorruptTerrorist: does apt-get work?
<CaptainKirk> Anyone got a few mins to help a linux noob?
<df00z> and then you have to tell restricted modules to allow the nvidia driver, im not good with that
<CorruptTerrorist> ffm, no
<ffm> !ask | CaptainKirk
<df00z> im using the nvidia driver from the site
<ubotu> CaptainKirk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smokan> Whats the correspondence to deamon tools in linux?
<juice_> gnurph69: manufacturers website, if not there, try google
<s3a> ffm, i cant seem to find anything there...
<dooglus> smokan: mount
<hipitihop> puff: I have a machine doing the same thing so I am interested in what you find out
<CaptainKirk> Nice bot
<ffm> smokan: mount
<df00z> because im on a custom kernel, i removed restricted modules
<fabio> apt-cache search webcam
<smokan> okej :)
<dooglus> smokan: or muont, to be more precise
<s3a> ffm, isnt there a way i can find a .deb of an old devede with old mencode/mplayer?? I tried getdeb.net and didn't work for me in Gutsy AND Feisty
<fabio> you fill find a lot of webcams modules packages
<vlad> df00z:  man i got without sound im gonna restart so ill be back
<df00z> vlad: you need to change the buffers back
<hischild> bod_, i'm not sure, did you follow the previous story about my box crashing as soon as i would try and install it? both with desktop and alternate, with and without extra bootoptions?
<matthias> where can i get an functional driver bcw43xx for my dell 1500 wireless card, the one i found in the ubuntu , the zip file is not an zip file it is an html file supposely ...
<vlad> yeah
<vlad> i did
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, in synaptic theres an option to get packages from cd, tick that, then search for synaptic
<vlad> still with out sound
<ffm> s3a: no idea
<gnurph69> fabio:  thank you
<df00z> vlad: ah
<s3a> ffm, thx anyway
<df00z> vlad: you can just rmmod and modprobe your module again...
<hischild> bod_, also, it didn't help to enable it. Got a lot more output, but no luck :(
<n2diy> My sound has stopped working. Audacity reports an error in the sound i/o layer, but aplay -l list the card, ideas?
<df00z> also did you upgrade alsa-lib when installing the new alsa-driver...
<juice_> can someone help me connect on frostwire?
<CaptainKirk> Anyway, my LiveCD seems to not work.  After booting to it, the menu comes up and I select install/run.  Then, it goes to a black screen and does nothing.  I have downloaded the iso twice and used two different burning programs.  My sys specs are well above the requirements to run Ubuntu.
<bod_> hischild, i believe i may have been one of the many people attempting to help,.,. but have you got any error los from the boot process,.,.dmesg?
<juice_> captiankirk: run in safe gfx mode
<CaptainKirk> I have done that as well
<Squawk> CaptainKirk, did you download the correct version for your architecture (processor type?)
<juice_> captiankirk: hmm idk
<df00z> I gotta get outta here
<hischild> bod_, you were? i'm sorry, i must've missed you. I'm afraid that dmesg doesn't give any relevant information, nor does changing the boot options
<CaptainKirk> I downloaded the 64 bit intel/amd
<bod_> CaptainKirk, remove graphics card and run from motherboard video board
<CaptainKirk> No onboard video
<juice_> captiankirk: thats ur prob, use the i386
<CaptainKirk> I have a 64 bit processor....
<bod_> hischild, so what part of gdm isnt going right? can you still use a graphical system?
<juice_> captiankirk: i have a 64bit and the i386 has more support and overall works better
<bod_> juice_, theres no prob with the 64 bit version
<df00z> pie_rate: basicaly, find nvidia.ko in /lib/modules  remove it   make sure restricted modules tool etc is installed, nvidia driver and glx from the package, let x boot into bullet proof, and i guess allow nvidia to be used...id imagine it will fix everything automagically....
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, can't find it
<juice_> bod_: i know but its harder to get going than the i386]
<Squawk> juice_, CaptainKirk, i have amd64 dual core and the 64 bit version worked fine
<CaptainKirk> I have an intel duel core
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, cant find what 'Synaptic'? enable all repo's and try again
<hischild> bod_, any part that appears to rely on the graphical part fails. I might have missed one or 2 packages at installing it afterwards after i installed a command line system
<CaptainKirk> I'm thinking that my 8800gtx might not be supported or something
<bod_> juice_, ok,. tbh i havent tried using the i386
<juice_> captainkirk: AH HA! 64 nit is for amd i believe
<df00z> CaptainKirk: should be
<Pie-rate> df00z: deleted 2 instances of nvidia.ko, reinstalled linux-restricted-modules and same error
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, all repos?
<Pie-rate> df00z: version mismatch
<vlad> df00z: im without sound now :D
<bod_> hischild, oh, ur not using a cd,.,.ive never attempted that, so im prob not the best person to ask,.,.sorry
<CaptainKirk> juice, I think that it said amd/intel
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, all repositories
<df00z> Pie-rate: reinstall the nvidia driver package in synaptic?
<juice_> captainkirk: i have the 8800gt oc and i used envy, it was the only thing that seemed to work
<hischild> bod_, i'm afraid not, since the live cd also fails :(
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, which is where?
<bod_> hischild, text baseed installer?
<bod_> !repositories | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hischild> bod_, goes better then the live cd as it does boot. However once it tries to get X installed it also fails
<matthias> how can i get the inf file fro man exe file in ubuntu ?
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, i'm not looking on 4 or 5 different pages
<bod_> hischild, ok, its either bad iso or hardware problems i think
<CaptainKirk> Just for reference, about how long does it take for the livecd to boot?
<ffm> CaptainKirk: depends.
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, your choice
<matthias> i mean how can i get an inf file fro my wireless card from an exe file for windows if i do not have windows ??
<CaptainKirk> That's what everyone says.  Ballpark?
<n2diy> My sound has stopped working. Audacity reports an error in the sound i/o layer, but aplay -l list the card, ideas?
<hischild> bod_, i'm thinking about my gfx card. The only thing i'm wondering about is why that my laptop did install fine from the same cd, and windows runs fine on this hardware
<juice_> captainkirk: a min or two
<ffm> CaptainKirk: less than 5 minutes on acceptable hardware, less than 2 on topoftheline.
<billenium> Can i ask questions about unetbootin here?
<df00z> vlad: i guess your .asoundrc file is messed up then? remove it, or recreate it...
<CaptainKirk> So that's not it
<Sembiance> I'm trying to output 1920x1080p to my projector with a nvidia card. I specify 1920x1080 as a Modes item in my Screen section of xorg.conf, and this works, but my projector says it's getting a 1080/60i  signal, which I believe means interlaced right?  Any ideas how I can get it to be progressive?
<ffm> billenium: ok.
<Sembiance> Is there a way while it's running to 'generate' which modeline is currently being used? or?
<vlad> kk
<bod_> hischild, do you have a seperate gcard? i had to remove mine to do the install then plug back in afterwards
<billenium> Umm well, when i select the unetbootin Ubuntu selection it says Error 15: File not found... How can i fix this?
<juice_> captainkirk: here's what you do, download the i386 iso and see if it runs,
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, it's there but only the uninstall option
<ffm> billenium: hm... no idea.
<bod_> billenium, get the file,.,.,.,.,.,.,.
<CaptainKirk> That would make the third coaster
<billenium> i have the file....
<hischild> bod_, yes i have a seperate one (geforce 8600 GT) yet the only thing i can replace it with is a radeon x1300. I don't know wether it will give me trouble when switching them back?
<juice_> lol
<WelshDragon> Hey, is there a way i can found out which processes are reading/writing to the hdd the most?
<ffm> billenium: try #unetbootin or #wubi ?
<CaptainKirk> brb then
<billenium> ffm: doesnt exist
<df00z> vlad: i gotta get out of here, basically, i would mess with that asoundrc file, also try posting on the alsa-driver mailing list...or one of the alsa irc channels
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, type this in terminal            sudo apt-get reinstall synaptic
<ffm> billenium: #wubi? no?
<billenium> i tried everything
<df00z> its a driver issue
<bod_> hischild, does your machine not have a standard motherboard raphics slot?
<ffm> billenium: there's an ubuntuforum for wubi and unetbootin.
<billenium> ffm: yeah i see, but im the only person in there...
<hischild> bod_, yes it does, pci-e
<ffm> billenium: other than that...
<vlad> df00z:  thx a lot man
<df00z> good luck :P
<bod_> hischild, use that?
<hischild> bod_, but if you're talking about onboard, then no
<bod_> oh
<WelshDragon> Hey, is there a way i can found out which processes are reading/writing to the hdd the most?
<juice_> can someone help me connect on frostwire?
<ffm> !repeat | WelshDragon
<ubotu> WelshDragon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bod_> hischild, i'd suggest the other card just for the install then
<ffm> !repeat | juice_
<ubotu> juice_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hischild> bod_, aight, plan c it is!
<juice_> sry
<vlad> df00z:
<vlad> still here?
<SergeantScar> hey i have a question about diplay settings....
<ffm> juice_: np.
<billenium> brb going to go get some support in #wubi
<ffm> !ask | SergeantScar
<ubotu> SergeantScar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hischild> bod_, (just for the lolz of it, i'm goin to keep track of how many different approaches it is goin to take)
<df00z> vlad: about ti take off
<CorruptTerrorist> Errors were encountered while processing:
<CorruptTerrorist>  libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<CorruptTerrorist> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bod_> hischild, carefull,.,.you can only have 23 more plans ;~)
<CorruptTerrorist> oops
<CorruptTerrorist> sorry everyone
<ffm> CorruptTerrorist: pastebin.ca
<ffm> CorruptTerrorist: np.
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, type this        sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SergeantScar> alright, everytime i start my computer up it defaults to a low resolution... how can i get to to automatically start in 1200x800 res?
<hischild> bod_, oooh no, i also have the numbers, after that we have the ascii signs ... and if needed, we'll combine! :D
<Pie-rate> df00z: nope, didn't work.
<juice_> w00t ph0rensic: can u help me connect on frostwire?
<vlad> df00z:  ok man good luck and thx
<bod_> hischild, we could use hex code aswell if it takes that long ;~)
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, same error with mod cgi
<vlad> df00z:  im without sound completely
<ffm> SergeantScar: hold on...
<ph0rensic> juice_, man I got reamed today
<Maimster> Sup er'body...
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, type  sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<ffm> SergeantScar:
<df00z> vlad: errors?
<zacuaster> hi
<sls> Hi, I am installing ubuntu over a nework. I have setup a preseed file that only indicates to grab files from my internal server... however the installer refuses to do so... it goes out on the internet anyhow and gets the install files.. this is slow... what is wrong?!
<ffm> SergeantScar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, same error
<juice_> ph0rensic: by what/who?
<ph0rensic> juice_, never used that one before
<df00z> cat if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp
 * bod_ warns people his internet will be cut off in the next 35 mins
<df00z> alsamixer, make sure nothing is muted
<matthias> anyone that have hibernation and suspend issues in del inspiron laptop ?
<ffm> bod_: may I ask why?
<hischild> bod_, if we REALLY need that much, we can also use that one yeah :p
<sls> I have read all of debians documentation but nothing seems to apply
<df00z> also, you did install the drivers outside of ubuntu....make sure it's still loaded...lsmod
<ph0rensic> juice_, doesn't matter i guess .. whats the issue?
<sls> can anyone help?
<Tu13es> how can I extract files from an .iso? archive manager fails
<ffm> sls: have you tried ubuntu's docs?
<hischild> bod_,  nooooo :( we can't have reached the hex codes yet :(
<matthias> or better have the solution to it ......
<Pie-rate> df00z: i'm reinstalling everything, and going back to feisty. gutsy has been nothing but horrible experiences. tracker is broken. the nvidia driver version is broken. compositing literally works on maybe 0.5% of computers (mine works, but in general.)
<Vermux> who recommend on Firestarter?
<ffm> !iso | Tu13es
<vlad> df00z:
<ubotu> Tu13es: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vlad> how can i bring alsa
<ffm> Tu13es: and copy them from the folder
<vlad> that command isnt working
<sls> I have not found much about preseed files in ubuntus documentation.
<ph0rensic> Pie-rate, I have had no troubles with gutsy and I have nvidia
<bod_> ffm, dad thinks im staying up all niht on here, so my internet ets blocked at around 00:00 on weekdays/schoolnights
<df00z> dd if isnt?
<df00z> whats it say
<Maimster> Pie-rate: Just wondering are you also having speed issues, on the web?
<juice_> ph0rensic: well i just got frostwire and updated JRE and when i launch frostWire the connection bar always says 'starting connectio' and never connects?
<Pie-rate> Maimster: no.
<ztomic> anyone using Roland/Edirol hardware?
<ffm> bod_: ouch.
<vlad> cat: if=/dev/urandom: No such file or directory
<vlad> cat: of=/dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<hischild> bod_,  :( tell him he shouldn't do such a thing because you're helping out someone really really important (even though that ain't totally true)
<Tu13es> ffm: noted, thands :)
<ph0rensic> Pie-rate, Heres my desktop http://www.flickr.com/photos/24040049@N05/2284837943/sizes/l/
<Squawk> bod_, hows he doing that? router config that you dont have hte pass for?
<Maimster> Pie-rate: Okay, my windows machines are 12 times or more faster on the web than my gutsy machine.
<ffm> Tu13es: that'l be 5.99 USD. I take cash and credit. ;)
<df00z> vlad: i'm retarded...dd not cat sorry
<vlad> o
<vlad> np
<vlad> im the noob
<Pie-rate> ph0rensic: i'm pretty sure the drivers have a memory leak. video output breaks after a few hours of using 3d apps, gives me a green screen or in some cases gives me a pink screen and completely crashes.
<bod_> ffm, yep,.,. although tbh ive got a wireless dongle in my room somewhere,. if i could et that working he wouldnt ever know im online (im ethernet atm) hischild, i tried ;~( Squawk, pulls out the lead
<ph0rensic> juice_, hmm Is there ports you have to open to connect to frostwire? I never used it so i dunno
<ffm> Maimster: maybe your windows machine has a fster connetion?
<Vermux> who recommend on Firestarter?
<vlad> df00z: device or resource busy
<Tu13es> ffm: I'm poor, that's why I'm using ubuntu in the first place :P
<Vermux> anybody knows what is firestarter?
<zgrep> hischild: You are still there?
<ffm> !repeat | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<juice_> ph0rensic: lemme check
<rod_> do you prefer the pink or the green ones?
<hischild> zgrep, ofcourse
<hischild> bod_,  :(
<sls> Yepp! no mention of installing using preseed files in ubuntu.com
<ph0rensic> Pie-rate, I see .. very well could be ..
<hischild> zgrep, grabbed my old card ... attempting to install by that one
<zozobra> can anyone tell me how to print the contents of a directory to a file? from the shell?
<zgrep> hischild: I was just in a TelCo... So - does that mean that you can start the X-Server now?
<sls> Does anyone have a workin example?
<Dimitree> Is there a way to format a HDD to NTFS or Fat32 from Ubuntu live CD ?
<smokan> Somebody who knows what i can do to get my wireless radio on?
<ffm> Tu13es: I use it because I like it. In any case, I'd accept indentured servitude.
<Whtiger> I forget my root pass on one of my older ubuntu machines which I haven't turned on in awhile, what's the easiest way to reset it?
<hischild> just to be sure, don't tell me you can't use "goth" as hostname right?
<df00z> vlad: something is using it then...maybe a sound server...firefox/flash....god knows what...
<matthias> vermux, firestarter is an firewall ...
<ffm> whitty: single user mode.
<zozobra> Dimitree, yes use gparted.
<hischild> zgrep, unfortunately no :(
<ztomic> Thinking about getting a UA-700... was wondering about potential problems.
<zgrep> Dimitree: mkfs.ntfs
<vlad> heh ok df00z il lmess with it
<vlad> thx
<Vermux> matthias: a good one?
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, can i manually disable the fastcgi package?
<zgrep> hischild: does it crash/reboot?
<ffm> whitty: when you are at the grub screen, press escape and select "recovery mode".
<bod_> hischild, il try and find the belkin dongle in a bit, and il pull down ndiswrapper and the belkin drivers now,.,.mwahahaha
<vlad> btw
<vlad> noting is open
<Pie-rate> anyway, i'm either going back to feisty or switching to a different distro. this sucks.
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, you cant disable something you havent got
<hischild> zgrep, we just stepped to plan c, which is grab my old card, install the entire system again on that, then switch back
<Ashfire908> mattfletcher, it configures the iptables (which is basicly the firewall)
<yo> hellooo
 * Whtiger glances at whitty
<df00z> vlad: maybe "esd"
<Whtiger> ffm: thanks =p
<hischild> zgrep, does ... nothing ... when it comes to graphics ... as in, it doesn't do anything
<ffm> !hello | yo
<ubotu> yo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<df00z> ps -A | grep 'esd'
<zgrep> hischild: ok - sorry,have to leave... CU!
<df00z> or 'arts'
<ffm> Whtiger: oops, wrong person.
<puff> n2diy: When you say "stopped working", what do you mean?
<yo> how do you make a crossover cable from a patch cable? anyone know? im tryin to make a LAN network between an ubuntu and WIndows computer
<hischild> zgrep, no problem, thanks!
<hischild> zgrep, you did the first 2 :p
<hischild> i think ..
<ffm> !offtopic | yo
<ubotu> yo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vlad> df00z:
<df00z> yo: any network card nowaday will just cross over for you
<vlad> do i have to put those commands?
<yo> dfooz: how?
<juice_> ph0rensic: yea so there's a listening port and a router config manual port or Upnp
<df00z> yo: it's done on a hardware level
<CorruptTerrorist> bod_, i've managed to solve it
<df00z> yo: so any network cord will work on remotely new hardware
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, WELL DONE
<CorruptTerrorist> tyvm for all your efforts though bod_
<yo> well when i hook up the two comps it doesn't work..
<bod_> !yay | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: Glad you made it! :-)
<CorruptTerrorist> first thing i have solved on my own
<yo> dell inspiron 1501 from last year
<df00z> vlad: yeah, it will tell you if esd is running, which could be blocking your sound card...
<juice_> ph0rensic: listening port is set to 30575 and router is set to UPnP
<ffm> yo: in any case we support the OS, not hardware. Try #help .
<zacuaster_> hola
<Ashfire908> yo, it's offtopic, but i think you just reverse the sending wires with the recieveing wires. if it's autoswitching for crossover you won't need to do anything
<bod_> bazhang, are you about?
<ffm> !es | zacuaster_
<ubotu> zacuaster_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CorruptTerrorist> helped on 1468590485906840: solved 1... not far to go
<n2diy> puff: I can't play any audio files, my system sounds don't work either.
<vlad> nothing there df00z
<df00z> yo: you'll need to set the ip, gateway, and subnet mask manually...
<ph0rensic> juice_, You have forwarding setup to your pc with the router?
<yo> dfooz: can you help me out with that?
<vlad> 5428 ?        00:00:00 artsd
<Pie-rate> search is totally broken on gutsy too. anyone else having trouble with trackerd having crashed every time you try to search for something?
<df00z> arts will do it
<puff> n2diy: Did you reboot?
<df00z> KDE? You'll have to stop it
<yo> arts?
<bod_> ffm, just for your information,.,.i seem to think you like using !commands so i thought i'd tell you about 1 i just had made by the brilliant op guys,.,. !gq       for 'how to ask good questions'
<_Oz_> Gentlemen and lady, for some reason my sound seems to "bounce around" in Ubuntu.  Every time I boot it seems to switch between my onboard audio and an installed SBLive! card.
<puff> n2diy: And what release are you on?
<juice_> ph0rensic: well i have one router in my office and one in my room, where my ubuntu machine is, would i have to forward on both routers?
<puff> n2diy: I've had some problems with sound, but I think they changed the kernel to fix that.  Basically, under pre-gutsy certain sound cards had drivers such that there was a single resource lock to the sound card and it couldn't be released.  The workaround was to use the Alsa sound daemon, which got the first lock and then served access to the sound card.  Problem was, if anything grabs that lock before alsa gets to it....
<luisbg> I downloaded some software from svn, there is an autogen.sh but no configure, how do I create the configure to do ./configure ; make ; make install ?
<n2diy> puff: no, I'd like to preserve my uptime and avoid "windows" solutions. ;)
<xTheGoat121x> kthread seems to be chewing on some of my system resources.
<df00z> vlad: arts will do it, as root, killall artsd....or shut it down properly in KDE lol
<puff> n2diy: The problem I was having was that I had another packge, hm, "esd" I think, which was grabbing the lock.
<df00z> it probably started with your bad .asoundrc file though
<ph0rensic> juice_, Depends on how you have it set up
<vlad> im not in kde
<SuperLag> luisbg: it's possible the autogen script will make all of that for you, then you compile like normal.
<ztomic> anyone know a good linux hardware channel?
<puff> n2diy: I know exactly how you feel, but you may have to reboot with this problem.  Try "ps -ef | fgrep -i esd"
<vlad> i remake asoundrc
<vlad> just how it comes
<hischild> bod_, halfway through base installation ... (i'm goin by alternate again now ... saves me the time of booting it up first)
<ztomic> music hardware
<luisbg> SuperLag, I run ./autogen.sh it doesn't create a configure
<df00z> vlad: kill arts, then do the dd on /dev/dsp
<puff> n2diy: Also try lsof /dev/dsp*
<bod_> hischild, fair play,.,. i thought the text installer was quite snazy,.,.;~)
<SuperLag> luisbg: what does it give you?
<n2diy> puff, Audacity is reporting an i/o error, and aplay -l list the sound card. Ok on lsof.
<juice_> ph0rensic: it setup lik dis: broadband connects to the office router, office router connects to my room router, room router connects to my pc, then my funny bone :P
<vlad> nothing man
<vlad> df00z:
<hischild> bod_, quite snazy?
<luisbg> SuperLag, it prints out a long list of things like ch_cur='22' ch_min='14' ch_min_version='1.7'
<bod_> hischild, pretty cool
<df00z> vlad: still says it's in use?
<luisbg> SuperLag, there is a configure.ac
<df00z> even after artsd is killed?
<hischild> bod_, i like it ... i know the entire menu back and forth now
<SuperLag> luisbg: but do an ls in the directory... what else is there?
<bod_> hischild, good for u,.,.
<hischild> bod_, *enter enter rightarrow enter uparrow 2 seconds enter....*
<n2diy> puff, nothing, just returns me to a command prompt.
<df00z> ?
<ph0rensic> juice_, Are any of the routers setup as a relay or are they both performing routing functions?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: it's not a "windows solution" when you're changing your entire kernel. it is a "windows solution" when you have to reinstall your whole OS because the one (or the version of the one) you were using sucks.
<luisbg> SuperLag, acinclude.m4 configure.ac Makefile.am
<juice_> ph0rensic: routing
<CorruptTerrorist> right... back to my other problem... apache is not parsing cgi scripts
<SuperLag> luisbg: try running make
<genius> What could it be ? My system(gnome) locks up and does not respond to any keypress (last time ctrl+backspace too). But i can move mouse and the clock is working.
<luisbg> SuperLag, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ph0rensic> juice_, so your room router has a different IP than your office router?
<n2diy> Pie-rate, I didn't change anything, has Dapper's kernel been update recently?
<larson9999> genius, laptop?
<bod_> hischild, omg,.,.u have too much time on your hands
<vlad> nothing in use df00z
<juice_> ph0rensic: yes, 192.168.1.1 linksys
<hischild> bod_, that's the result of attempting to install it 7 times :p
<smokan> what should i do? I type: iwconfig and gets: No wireless extensions? :S
<df00z> CorruptTerrorist: /etc/apache2/mods-available, a2enmod used to enable modules
<matthias> vermont firestarter is an advanced firewall supposely ...
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having problems, my CPU seems to be loaded rather erratically
<hischild> bod_, and yes ... i do have way 2 much time on my hands ... only time i'm not on this channel is when i'm sleeping ... no wait, that isn't even true ... i'm just afk then :p
<df00z> vlad: and no static when you do the dd?
<df00z> alsamixer, volume is up?
<vlad> nope
<juice_> ph0rensic: it's a wireless-B, outdated
<ph0rensic> juice_, You may have to forward that port to your router then forward that to your pc on the room router.. and open that port on your pc
<yoyoyoyo> anyone know what package i have to install in order to get phpize and what do i have to install in order to get apc for php?
<vlad> u need to sleep right df00z_
<vlad> ?
<bod_> hischild, lol,.,. i'm like that (or would be if i had 24hr internet) ;~)
<df00z> no i need to go do something
<juice_> ph0rensic: ic, thanks dude, off to work
<df00z> Haha.
<vlad> kk man
<vlad> i'll wait
<df00z> ok cya.
<ph0rensic> juice_, ok later
<vlad> to have bad sound is like not have it
<s3a> can sum1 help me get thru the sound bug (http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html)
<vlad> so i dont care
<vlad> >D
<hischild> bod_, yeah ... i'm very happy and lucky that i live on my own  ... thus can make my own rules ... and since i currently live of social security ;-) that makes win
<wyattc> I'm fairly certain that sudo is broken on my machine
<vlad> bbl
<n2diy> Pie-rate, Sound was working on Monday, and I haven't done a restart since then, so it isn't a kernel problem.
<wyattc> I can't run anything like synaptic or the sources manager through gnome
<ph8_> hey guys! If i have a string 'green' in a variable v, is it possible for me to return Color.green; ?
<bod_> hischild, fair play,.,. il be a happy man once i get my wireless dongle working,. then il just fail to tell him i have wireless aswell,.,.mwahahaha
<ph8_> Color.{v} or something for example?
<hischild> bod_, "what? didn't i tell you i had wireless? Oh i was sure i did .... "
<stormze1> X is failing to start up when I try to enable nvidia's driver.  How do I trouble-shoot this?
<ph8_> erm
<ph8_> wrong channel :p
<wyattc> and if I run sudo __________________   - no matter what I put there, it just drops me back to a prompt. No errors, nothing output even if there should've been.
<bod_> hischild, hoping he'll never realise actualy,.,.
<hischild> bod_, ofcourse ... it would take away the fun of it
<ph0rensic> wyattc, what did you do
<Devourer> How do I compile an .exe?
<stormze1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prince_jammys> ph8_: in bash:  v=green; newvar='Color.'$v
<supreme> Devourer, what do you mean?
<bod_> hischild, anyway, with wireless he'd have to steal my dongle, cause if he ip banned me, il just change my ip,.,.simple!! ;~)
<hansengel> Hi—does anyone know where to find the default sound packs used with Ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> Devourer, compile a .exe?? for what?
<ph8> twas for java, but thanks prince_jammys
<eduardo> hello, I would like to do: ping myAnotherComputer....how I can traslate this to the IP ?
<hansengel> I looked in /usr/share/sounds but that doesn't look like all of them
<prince_jammys> ph8 ah
<wyattc> ph0rensic: I'm willing to explain things I've done, but I've done a lot in the past 24 hours. This is a relatively fresh 7.10 install - all I've done are add build-essentials and some LAMP stuff.
<Devourer> ph0rensic, for Windows, but I want to compile it on Ubuntu.
<eduardo> I think it's how the DNS...
<hischild> bod_, you can only reach to one network with your dongle? if he ip bans you, just switch to your neighbors network ;-)
<HinHin> nslookup
<arrrghhh> so i have a friend, her computer is having issues... it seems to be running compiz... i dunno.  titlebars just disappear instantly, and the command "metacity --replace" fixes it.  i've checked, and in prefs desktop effects are DISABLED.  someone suggested uninstalling compiz, but it seems to be very tightly integrated into 7.10.  how can i have metacity stick as the default wm?  what is being used other than metacity that's causing the titlebars to di
<arrrghhh> sappear?
<madmaxmad> I need some help with mounting
<genius> larson9999: (lockup) yes, it's laptop. Sony VAIO SZ370P
<bod_> hischild, can i not give myself a static ip which i can change to my hearts content?
<madmaxmad> I have a new 500gb HDD that I just formatted with ext3
<madmaxmad> how can I mount it in a directory I created in /home/user/Data/ ???
<ph0rensic> Devourer, I see... off hand I don't know that is done.. maybe there is a command line swith you use for that
<wyattc> Devourer: If you have an executable file on windows, you can't make that run on Ubuntu by recompiling it or anything like that.
<larson9999> genius, nvidia gxf?
<wyattc> You need the source code to do that.
<ph0rensic> wyattc, I've never heard anyone have that problem
<xTheGoat121x> My CPU usage is all over the place....
<genius> larson9999: YES! how do you know???
<Devourer> wyattc, I am making a .exe on Ubuntu for Windows... that is what I want to do.
<hischild> bod_, ofcourse you could ... but why change it if you can just switch and have no troubles? also ... he might see your ip in the router logs ... a thing your neighbors wouldn't be able to fix
<cornell> I've a printer defined, as the default.  It's on a networked winxp machine.  From the desktop functions, like System/Administration/Printing, I can see it, but neither firefox nor evince can, they don't show it as default or on their drop down.  What am I missing?
<hischild> or well
<wyattc> ph0rensic: Neither have I. I've googled a bunch and it doesn't look like anyone has.
<hischild> not bother to
<larson9999> genius, sounds like the issue i was having.  drove me nuts!
<ph0rensic> wyattc, You didn't try to change the "root password" did you?
<bancai> hello, can i use ssh tunnel to ssh server on localhost?
<genius> larson9999: so what to do?
<wyattc> devourer: the only thing I can think of is compiling in a Virtual Machine
<bod_> hischild, yer, but if he banned me, i could access the router with my ethernet ip and unbann my wireless ip, seeing as im the network admin and all,.,.ahhaa
<wyattc> essentially run windows and compile it there, but run it inside your Ubuntu install
<hischild> nice ;-)
<hischild> you did get your drivers now did you :p (15 min remainin till ethernet dropout ;-))
<wyattc> ph0rensic: No, I haven't made any attempts to change the root password
<Devourer> wyattc, what kind of virtual machine?
<ph0rensic> wyattc, I thought he has said source code, and he wanted to make an .exe for his windows, but just do the compiling in ubuntu (perhaps because less cpu overhead??)
<puff> n2diy: did you ever answer what release of ubuntu you were using?
<bizzeh> hey, if my graphics card, and my monitor, both support 1680x1050 as native resolution, why is the max res i can use in ubuntu 1400x1050
<Devourer> Yeah, just from source code.
<speps> hey guys how can i enable XVidModeExtension???THANKS
<Devourer> I'm not trying to convert a binary for Ubuntu into an .exe.
<n2diy> puff: Dapper, LTS
<puff> n2diy: Hm..
<madmaxmad> speps, what do you need that ?
<wyattc> Devourer: It's a fairly complicated thing to do. You would need to download a program like VMWare Server or VMWare Player to run a virtual machine, and if you're unfamiliar with it there's a bit to pick up.
<wyattc> While I would believe there's an easier way, I can't think of anything that would allow you to compile Windows binaries on Ubuntu
<larson9999> genius, for me it was the power/cpu scaling stuff.  i disabled the powernow service.  that helped a lot but i'd still get lock ups.  just not as many.  then i disabled cpu frequency service and apmd service.  haven't had a lockup since... about 4 days now
<ph0rensic> Devourer, perhaps you get a virtual windows in vmware or virtual box, then compile it.. your technically in ubuntu, but windows is technically compiling.. probably not what you want though im suspecting
<speps> madmaxmad: i need it because i wanna use xcalib!
<Devourer> wyattc, ph0rensic, well, what I want to compile I have tried compiling on Windows and can't so I was hoping that there was something like MinGW on Ubuntu that could compile a .exe on Ubuntu.
<larson9999> genius, also if i used the nv driver verses nvidia i'd get no lockups.  something to do with nvidia not playing nice with the power scaling stuff
<Darkmystere> Err, when i delete when using sudo nautilus where does it go..
<wyattc> Why can't you compile it on Windows
<Devourer> wyattc, ph0rensic, I'm trying to do this because I can't Windows to find some libraries but Ubuntu can find them easily.
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: probably to /root/.Trash
<n2diy> puff, I found something in the forums for Dapper sound dated 2/23, which corresponds to the last time I did a restart. But sound was working on Monday? Let me go check it out.
<CorruptTerrorist> ok... how do i get/install/enable a2enmod?
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: that's just a guess
<larson9999> winlib?
<Darkmystere> Prince_Jammys, i checked its not there..because i accedentally copied a file too many times like a 5GIG file.. and then i deleted them all and its still cramping space
<larson9999> winelib?
<XX> anyone know how do i get apc and phpize on my ubuntu machine? i don't see any related packages
<speps> madmaxmad: do you know xcalib?
<genius> larson9999: hmm. i can't switch to nv, because i will loose ability to use external monitor... :(
<wyattc> Yeah actually it looks like mingw has an answer
<ph0rensic> Devourer, I see your dilemma .. I dont know
<wyattc> mingw32 seems to be able to do it
<wyattc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22879
<bajaboy> I need some help installing ndiswrapper
<Estesark> Hi - I've mounted a second hard disk and added it to fstab, how do I get it to appear in dialogs such as the "File Systems" tab of the System Monitor?
<larson9999> genius, yeah, i was just offering that as a means to test if it was nvidia driver.  but you can disable those services and see if that helps.
<Devourer> wyattc, ph0rensic, some people told me somewhere that i586-mingw32msvc-gcc could do this.
<bizzeh> anyone know why ubuntu doesnt work properly on a widescreen
<genius> larson9999: how to disable that "powernow"?
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: i don't know then. you could try:: find / -name filename
<madmaxmad> speps, I cant help you with that dude
<bod_> !gq | bajaboy
<ubotu> bajaboy: Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood, please check this, to understand how to ask 'good' questions: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  Cheers!
<n2diy> puff, no luck, it is just a list of sound packages.
<ph0rensic> Devourer, give it a try then ..
<larson9999> genius, it's in the services gui under system -> administration
<Darkmystere> prince_jammys: oh wtf...i was just checking roots deleted files...but i went to root then enabled hidden and then .trash and vralla there it was..
<genius> larson9999: sure, if it will be nvidia - i have no choice. i'll try service first
<ph0rensic> Anyone know how to access a shared folder as setup in virtualbox?
<genius> larson9999: now you have no problem?
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: good :)
<mad_max02> Guys, I formated new partition in ext3 and in nautilus it shows up 9,9gb used space. WHATS USING THAT SPACE ????
<larson9999> genius, nope
<Darkmystere> whats with that tho... .tash hides files..
<n2diy> n2diy test
<genius> larson9999: and you have disabled service + nv?
<larson9999> genius, well, i guess i'm not cpu scaling
<larson9999> genius, no, i'm using nvidia
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: i'm a bit confused by what happened there. but yeah .trash is a hidden dir with the contents of the user's trashcan
<Devourer> ph0rensic, I did try it, although, the same program that compiled with gcc said that the GTK+ library when trying to compile for a .exe had syntax error somewhere.
<Laney> How can I get my laptop to pop up a notification when the battery reaches x%?
<Darkmystere> prince_jammys, i was using nautilus as root it should of showed the files :/...
<david_> hello, could I install an i_386 version of Ubuntu on an amd_64 machine? Thx
<Laney> david_: Yes
<kitche> Devourer: windows GTK and Linux GTK is different
<hischild> david_, yes
<david_> ok thanks!
<genius> larson9999: thank you!
<larson9999> david_, yeah.  that's preferable imho unless you know what you're doing.
<ph0rensic> Devourer, does it show the location??
<hischild> david_, as a matter of fact, that's what i'm doing right now ;-)
<Devourer> kitche, really? ph0rensic, yes. /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:100:21: missing binary operator before token "("
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: probably if you have a trash can on your desktop, it only links to the trash of the user who created that trash can.
<mad_max02> omg what takes up free space on ext3 partitions ???
<XX> hmm
<larson9999> genius, how long would it take before you'd lockup?
<genius> larson9999: i think you are right, because most of problems was when i was over vmware window.
<Darkmystere> prince_jammys, i dont have it on desktop..
<mad_max02> I checked another partition and it says that its 287gb in use and I only have 274gb of daya on it
<david_> ok second question, do you recommend any Net backup service for my files?
<prince_jammys> Darkmystere: mmm beats me. then
<ph0rensic> oh boy.. I think this is beyond me
<mad_max02> can anyone answer me ?
<genius> larson9999: it is too random. i work for hours, than bah...
<mzuverink> In Gutsy, even though I change the background color, it always shows the brown when a user logs in until the users setting take effect.  What file is responsible for that configuration?
<ph0rensic> Devourer, you HAVE to compile it ??
<hischild> david_, depends on what you want to backup for. As for data crash, just use dvd's etc imo... for switching distro's, use a seperate /home folder :-)
<Devourer> ph0rensic, what do you mean?
<larson9999> genius, well give that a go and cross your fingers
<CaptainKirk> juice, you still here?
<ph0rensic> mzuverink, if you find out let me know,, cause that is super annoying
<bizzeh> ohh great, first ubuntu doesnt pick up my native resolution, now it fails at installing grub....
<genius> larson9999: thank you! :) i will report in couple of days
<prince_jammys> mzuverink: great question. i've never been able to figure that one out
<Devourer> Yeah, I guess Windows GTK+ and Linux GTK+ are different.
<ph0rensic> Devourer, There isn't a binary of the source you are trying to compile??
<prince_jammys> mzuverink: it started with gutsy
<ph0rensic> Devourer, yes they most likely are
<larson9999> genius, i know it was driving me nuts.  i hated thinking windows was more stable!
<Devourer> ph0rensic, well, I'm the one writing the program... I'll ask in the #gtk+ channel on GIMP IRCd.
<mzuverink> prince_jammys, I fixed it once, but forgot how
<hischild> bod_, good news! it's at the cleaning up stage and so far it's goin all good!
<david_> hischild: I want to install i_386 Ubuntu to replace amd_64 ubuntu, AND i want to change the partition. Do you recommend specific sw for backing up my /home files to DVD?
<smokan> why do i get this: "Please insert the disk labeled: Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)in drive /cdrom/" when i trying to install ndiswrapper?
<zozobra> exit
<ph0rensic> Devourer, I see .. sorry bud
<bod_> hischild, is that b4 or after the graphical stuff?
<m3gach33zy> Can anyone tell me why i'm having a problem installing ubuntu because i have a dvi converter on the monitor cord?
<genius> larson9999: instable os or hardware is real hell. bad feeling
<hischild> bod_, cleaning up is AFTER software installation (inc graphical stuff) and before grub
<Devourer> ph0rensic, it's cool. I just wish it would work on Windows, so hard to set up on Windows... Lol, that's Windows for you.
<larson9999> smokan, because you have the cdrom in the list of sources to get programs from.
<avis> smokan, you need to comment out the cdrom entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list and then refresh with a sudo apt-get update
<hischild> david_, you can use any burning software for backing stuff up to a dvd. I use k3b myself which works fine but i'm sure there are others.
<bod_> hischild, good stuff ;~)
<smokan> aah! thanks!
<hischild> david_, did you create a seperate /home partition during your installation?
<natalija> hello
<sn00zer> does anyone know how to copy a directory recursively with the "dd" command?
<_Oz_> Question: I have a dual-boot setup (WinXP and Ubuntu).  I have an NTFS HD mounted (called "I: 151GB") and I have to type in an administrative password every time I access it, which I don't like.  How can I make it so that I can simply browse that volume without needing a password?
<david_> hischild: I did not install, the company that sold me the machine did. Yes /home is  a separate partition from /
<Devourer> ph0rensic, yes they say I need a win32 GTK+ library which I will then be able to compile.
#ubuntu 2008-02-28
<JakeConklin> is there a central repository search tool that i could use to search for a package and it will give me what repository i have to add in order to get it?
<bod_> sn00zer, recursive is usually a    -r   parameter
<hischild> david_, as far as i know, you can reuse your /home partition without formatting it, and it will keep your documents over a new installation.
<bizzeh> so, is anyone actualy going to answer me? why doesnt ubuntu let me use my monitor in full, and why does the installer crash on grub install?
<sn00zer> bod_, i checked dd --help and it didn't list -r as a valid switch, i'll try it tho
<genius> larson9999: do you use hibernate? is it stable in ubuntu?
<_Oz_> bizzeh: please tell me the issue you have again in full.
<hischild> bod_, you agree? (switching x64 to x86 -> keep your /home)
<prince_jammys> sn00zer: why not cp?
<_Oz_> Question: I have a dual-boot setup (WinXP and Ubuntu).  I have an NTFS HD mounted (called "I: 151GB") and I have to type in an administrative password every time I access it, which I don't like.  How can I make it so that I can simply browse that volume without needing a password?
<ph0rensic> Devourer, wow that was fast .. yah it makes sense there would be a different library for win
<david_> hischild: I want to change the partition, take some memory away from //home and give it to //
<s3a> were do i get WinFF and QDVDAuthor
<mzuverink> prince_jammys, the settings are in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<hischild> david_, aah i see
<prince_jammys> mzuverink: nice, thanks
<smokan> avis so i should remove this: in source.list "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted" right?
<wyattc> Ah! I just realized what it is! I'm pretty sure I've broken my group settings
<david_> hischild so ok thanks for your help i will try k3b
<avis> smokan, you can put a # in front of it
<bod_> hischild, i no not what that means
<smokan> okey :)
<avis> smokan, that will comment it out
<bod_> sn00zer, check the man page aswell
<hischild> david_, in that case i would suggest to create a new partition, dump your /home on that, then resize your partition to a more suitable size, dump your home back, then reinstall
<bizzeh> _Oz_: first put ubuntu install cd in, wouldnt let me pick my full res (1680x1050), would only let me use 1400x1050, then i had to apt-get fglrx for it to even show a gui at all... now i have waited for nearly a hour for this thing to install, and it has crashed at grub install
<mzuverink> prince_jammys, at least you can hand edit it there
<wyattc> While Installing SVN I had to make a few new groups and users and things, and I altered my own membership
<prince_jammys> mzuverink: good enough for me
<_Oz_> bizzeh: hardware specs, please?
<Flughafen> what software do you recommend for a tuner card?
<Devourer> ph0rensic, if you are interested here is the link on how... http://live.gnome.org/Cross%20compiling%20GTK%2B%20for%20Win32
<hischild> bod_, awesome news! install succesfull (i just logged in)
<osmosis> i downloaded nltk_lite , and python setup.py install  fails with the error "please install the python-tk package".  Why in gods name would I install a gui toolkit package on my head less server ?
<ph0rensic> Devourer, Ill have a looksie
<hischild> bod_, nvm:p
<larson9999> genius, i don't use it or even try anymore.  never seems to work when i try.
<hischild> bod_, on that one you didnt understand
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, You guys find anything on that annoying tan start deal?
<_Oz_> bizzeh: also, are you using a 7.10 LiveCD?
<bod_> hischild, cool,. now after updates try swithching gcards and installing restricted drivers,.,.
<bizzeh> AMD64 x2 6000+, 4gb corsair xms2, ATI HD3870 512mb, gigabyte gz-ga69g-s3h mobo, 3 250gb sata drives, and 1 400gb sata drive
<bizzeh> yes, i am using a 7.10 live cd
<hischild> bod_, first a clea bootup :p (oh yeah , you probably already assumed i was on a laptop right? :P
<_Oz_> bizzeh: if it didn't present you with a GUI out of the gates, perhaps you installed the server version?
<larson9999> genius, i figure someday i'll see an ars technica that says, "hibernation finally works in linux!"  then i'll care again
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: yeah mzuverink found the config file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bod_> hischild, no, i though you were on a desktop machine
<endo> What does everyone think of 'Preload'?
<beautifulsnow> Hibernation? Never heard of Save Session? :P
<hischild> bod_, no i'm using a laptop for irc and stuff ... and the truoble was on my desktop
<bizzeh> _Oz_: no, definatly a desktop version
<bizzeh> it tried to start up X, then just didnt
<bod_> hischild, oh yer,.,. tbh it never crossed my mind how you were doing that,.,.lol
<Flughafen> does anyone here use a TV tuner card?
<_Oz_> bizzeh:  it should only take about 25 mins to install.
<hischild> bod_, rly? most ask :P
<_Oz_> bizzeh: do you have any USB devices connected when you installed?
<iter> Flughafen: hauppauge pvr 150
<bod_> hischild, no point ,.,. you seemed to be doing both without trouble,.,.;~)
<bizzeh> _Oz_: well i have been sat at grub-install for about 15 mins now
<Flughafen> iter, what software do you use for it in ubuntu?
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, sweet
<iter> Flughafen: mythtv works great
<_Oz_> bizzeh: are there any other OS' installed previously?
<bizzeh> yes, my monitor has a built in 60in1 card reader and a 4 slot usb hub, thats connected
<hischild> bod_, well my laptop was just as troublesome as my desktop is now ... had to recompile basically everything for it ...
<bizzeh> vista is on the same drive, but i have had no problems in the past doing this stuff
<_Oz_> bizzeh: what's connected to the 4-port USB hub?
<knix> hello, Im not really sure what happened but gnome is missing now, and I cant get it back
<bizzeh> _Oz_: bluetooth dongle
<hischild> bod_, but that's fixed :D
<_Oz_> bizzeh: disconnect that
<knix> gnome is not even showing up on the select session
<bod_> hischild, ive installed on old & new desktop machines and laptops ,.,. the only issue ive had is i cant install with gcards on the desktops and the laptop needed a text installer
<_Oz_> bizzeh: then run the livecd install again
<_Oz_> bizzeh: disconnect everything you don't absolutely need right now
<ph0rensic> prince_jammys, you know what line it is on?
<theron> I'm running an ubuntu asterisk server.  I'm using firehol for iptables, however the server seems really sluggish, but nothing is showing in top that would be bogging this server down.  any ideas what to check to see why it's seemingly sluggish?
<arrrghhh> so
<bizzeh> run the install again? and sit through the hour again?
<bizzeh> not worth it
<bizzeh> sorry, but no
<_Oz_> bizzeh: it won't take an hour
<bizzeh> is there anything important done after grub-install ?
<arrrghhh> my title bars are disappearing... and "metacity --replace" fixes it.  what's the underlying problem here?
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: i don't the line number, but look for Backgroundcolor=
<_Oz_> bizzeh: it's taking an hour because it's getting hung up on one of your USB devices, more than likely
<prince_jammys> ph0rensic: *know
<hischild> bod_, sounds like fun!
<_Oz_> bizzeh: I'd also install with a different monitor, if you have one laying around to use instead
<Brassmonkey> yo
<bod_> hischild, what does?
<eduardo> hello, If I've changed my /etc/hosts ...I must restart my computer or I can restart in other way...?
<bizzeh> _Oz_: the same usb devices that are there when vista takes 13 mins to install? the same monitor, the same everything? the same one that allowed me to install pc-bsd in 15 mins?
<Brassmonkey> can we cuss or spam?
<bod_> bizzeh, if you dont like the answers dont ask the question
<_Oz_> bizzeh: do you want a fast and simple solution to your problem or do you want to fight it tooth and nail?
<bod_> !etiquette | bizzeh
<ubotu> bizzeh: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<hischild> bod_, your installing of desktops and laptops
<puff> Dangit.
<bizzeh> i wanted a linux install that was supposed to be quick and easy, that got me a linux box to test these cross-compiles on... i can install gentoo faster and easier than ubuntu
<bod_> hischild, well, its alot more fun then installing windows,.,.it takes a matter of minutes rather than hours with my sata drive ;~)
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<mad_max02> is there anyone that can help me with my ext3 question ????
<_Oz_> bizzeh: okay, then do that...  ubuntu installs faster and with less problems for me than Vista by the way...
<hischild> bod_, good point there ...
<larson9999> bizzeh, which channel do i usually see you in?
<bod_> bizzeh, go on then
<bizzeh> larson9999: xbmc or reactos
<larson9999> bizzeh, reactos.
<emma> mad_max02,  ask the question and let's ee.
<puff> Ever since I upgraded my thinkpad t43p from feisty to gutsy, my system has been unstable as heck.  It just froze up;  screen showed my windows, etc, but mouse and pointer didn't work, ctrl-alt-shift-f1 didn't work, ctrl-alt-backspace didn't work, ctrl-alt-del didn't work, finally had to hold the power button down and reboot.
<mad_max02> I did like 10 times
<bod_> hischild, sata drive instal windows = 1 hour + ,.,.sata drive install ubuntu <20 mins
<emma> I didn' see it.
<bizzeh> _Oz_: vista is a matter of mins for me to install, i started this ubuntu install at 5 mins to 11, its now 10 past 12
<larson9999> puff, you have nvidia too?
<bizzeh> this isnt easy, or problem free
<mad_max02> I installed a new hdd in my box and formated it with ext3. its shows in gparted that there is 3.5gb used space and in nautilus it shows about 10gb used space. Where did this free space go ????
<hischild> bod_, over here it's like about 2 to 3 hours to get windows fully up and running ... 4 hours if you include updates
<wyattc> Is there any way to reset group and user memberships to defaults?
<Pinkyy> where i can find someone that is really god with mirc and help me fix my script?
<bizzeh> the installer hasnt even noticed that its crashed
<larson9999> bizzeh, well, it's more trouble free than install ing ros on real hardware :)
<bizzeh> its just sat there
<_Oz_> bizzeh: that's odd, vista usually takes for-frickin'-ever for me to install.  but that's neither here nor there.  would you like me to continue assisting me or would you rather stop this process?
<s3a> is QDVDAuthor sudo apt-getable?
<Brassmonkey> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<hischild> bod_, for ubuntu make that < hour
<Brassmonkey> !quit
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Brassmonkey> ggggg
<Brassmonkey> g
<Brassmonkey> g
<Brassmonkey> g
<Brassmonkey> g
<Brassmonkey> g
<bod_> bizzeh, then your very unique,.,.vista being the largest (therfore longest) install of the windows series means you must have an extremely high tech machine to install in minutes,.,. .
<Brassmonkey> g
<bod_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Brassmonkey> g
<Pirate_Hunter> Pinkyy: mirc on ubuntu? and asking help on a linux channel... why?
<bizzeh> _Oz_: is there anything important done after grub-install?
<larson9999> bizzeh, what's the problem you're having?
<Pirate_Hunter> Brassmonkey: dont do that!
<mad_max02> ANYONE ???
<bizzeh> bod_: vista is large, but installs faster than any other windows os, since its an image based install, no small file copying
<_Oz_> bizzeh: I've been there, in that aggravating mental state that you're in now, many times.  All I can say is, there's a pretty easy way out, if you'll just accept the solution and not worry too much about whether it fits your version of what's right or not.
<_Oz_> bizzeh: not sure.  If you want to interrupt the install, go ahad.
<_Oz_> ahead.
<Amaranth> bizzeh: So same as Ubuntu and OS X then :P
<bancai> what should i do so that i dont have to type modprobe ipw2200 rtap_iface=1 everytime my box restarts?
<mad_max02> I'm getting desperate here can anyone answer my question ???
<_Oz_> bizzeh: it should only take 15-20 minutes so it's obviously hung up.
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<yo> hey i need some help with networking and file sharing in ubuntu. how do I set it up?
<bizzeh> brb
<_Oz_> yo: on a windows network?
<yo> windows->ubuntu
<bod_> bizzeh, so use windows,.,. #ubuntu   doesnt see vast amounts of people having install problems,.,.and when we do, its almost always due to a) a bad iso b) hardware problems,.,. bothe at the user end ,.nothing wrong with the sofftware
<prince_jammys> !samba | yo
<ubotu> yo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<Pirate_Hunter> bizzeh: after grub there is only booting into the system unless you're doing soemthing out of the ordinary i.e. installing home somewhere else etc
<_Oz_> yo: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<Pirate_Hunter> mad_max02: ask the question and be patient than repeat again if you get no reply
<Amaranth> bancai: edit /etc/modprobe.d/options and add a line that says "options ipw2200 rtap_iface=1"
<mad_max02> I installed a new hdd in my box and formated it with ext3. its shows in gparted that there is 3.5gb used space and in nautilus it shows about 10gb used space. Where did this free space go ????
<Amaranth> bancai: then it should automatically add that option when loading the driver at boot time
<hischild> bod_,  you know the U.S.E.R error? and the P.E.B.S.A.C fault?
<bod_> hischild, nope
<theron> mad_max02: what is the physical size of the disk
<Pirate_Hunter> yo: install smaba for file sharing with windows machine, hope thats what you asked
<mad_max02> 500GB
<hischild> bod_, say the first one out loud ... as a word
<bancai> Amaranth, ok, thanks, btw why do you know such stuff? where can i learn about such thing? for example to know that options is for such thing
<bod_> hischild, user error ,.,.got that one
<mad_max02> and other one is 200GB with similar symptoms
<theron> do a pastebin of a df -h showing the drive please
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<Amaranth> bancai: I have no idea, I just picked stuff up as I went, been at this for quite some time now :)
<hischild> bod_, Problem Exists Between Screen And Chair .....
<puff> larson9999: Rage ATI.
<bod_> hischild, BRILLIANT,.,.love it
<Ubuntuisbest101> i am a IT guy
<hischild> bod_, heard those 2 last night <3 they're great ... wait i got a great movie for you!
<Amaranth> hischild: Actually that one is PEBKAC - Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair
<bod_> Ubuntuisbest101, good for you
<bancai> Amaranth, if today i ask such thing, i will forget it next year if i want to set it again, so i have to ask again, would be nice if i can bookmark a site which tell this thing
<Amaranth> hischild: But it's not nice to say
<Ubuntuisbest101> who needs help?
<hischild> Amaranth, only as a joke :-)
<iter> Amaranth: hischild I prefer the ID-10T error
<Amaranth> bancai: I don't know of such a site, I just pick stuff up as I read forums and fix my own problems
<hischild> iter, yup ... another great one ...
<Pirate_Hunter> Ubuntuisbest101: lol
<bajaboy>  Is the orinoco driver compatible with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] encrypted network?
<mad_max02> theron, http://www.pastebin.org/21609
<Amaranth> bajaboy: That depends on if the orinoco hardware supports it
<hischild> Amaranth, the only reason why i would ever use such a thing is when speaking to someone who knows the meaning ... and in this context ... you have to admit ... it's funny :p
<bod_> iter, could you elaborate on    ID-10T error    please
<iter> bod_: IDIOT
<hischild> bod_, ID-10T --> leet speak --> .......
<bajaboy> Amaranth:ok..
<Ubuntuisbest101> my computer is tipeing stuff i am not!!!!!!
<bod_> iter, hischild, oh yer,.,.duh,.,.cheers,.,.im a bit slow tonight
<hischild> bod_, no probz :-)
<_Oz_> Ubuntuisbest101: very strange
<bod_> Ubuntuisbest101, stop it now!
<n2diy> How can I restart my sound server? I've lost system sounds, and CD's don't play? Sound Juicer reports it can't find the server. And Audacity reports an i/o error.
<_Oz_> Ubuntuisbest101: is anyone getting their hands on your keyboard?
<billenium> I have no CD drive and no USB drive, how can i install ubuntu?
<mad_max02> theron, last one /dev/sdc1
<Jordan_U> !install | billenium
<mad_max02> theron, its missing 10gb
<ubotu> billenium: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_Oz_> n2diy: yeah, I've had more sound problems than anything else in ubuntu...  for some reason this is a common problem.
<magnetron> !install | billenium
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: i doubt you can
<danand> n2diy - sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<yo> for some reason i can share thru wireless, but not thru LAN
<yo> why?
<yo> for some reason i can share thru wireless, but not thru LAN
<yo> why?
<hischild> _Oz_, my biggest problem was my graphics :p
<n2diy> _Oz_: Sound was working fine as of Monday.
<bod_> billenium, theoreticcaly i suppose you could use floopy's,.,.like in the old days
<mneptok> !repeat | yo
<bajaboy> billenium- I had the same problem as you
<ubotu> yo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fragmede> install to a hard drive, then swap the drive into the sysetm
<AtticStorm> All, where can I get a patch/fix to use 4-gig of RAM in 7.10 32-bit?  Thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: guess im mistaken
<_Oz_> n2diy: that happens to me too.  sound works fine one day, not the next.
<yo> anyone?
<Jordan_U> AtticStorm, Install the server kernel
<bajaboy> what fragmede said works the best
<hischild> !anyone | yo
<ubotu> yo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> mm no now he will ask again
<mneptok> yo: be patient
<yo> sorry.. i got disconnected temporarily and it messed up
<mad_max02> theron, I cant send you pm
<mad_max02> theron, I'm not registered atm
<bod_> !register | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<yo> but anyways.. why can't i share thru a LAN cable? but i can through wireless?
<bod_> !gq | yo
<ubotu> yo: Please be aware your question fails to put the point across and could easily be misunderstood. Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'good' question. Cheers!
<danand> yo - do you have your interface configured correctly? what about firewall? are you using firestarter?
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_: was that really needed couldnt you ask the person to ask again, in my opinion that was offensive but than thats my opinion
<yo> I'm trying to share files between an ubuntu pc and a windows pc. i can share files thru wireles, but not a lan cable connected directly between the two
<EcoBlue> how do I get my Logitech G15 keyboard to work with Ubuntu, LCD screen and all.
<arrrghhh> so... no ideas?  titlebars disappear, the fix is "metacity --replace"... what's the problem?  how can i permanently fix this?
<JakeConklin> i'm trying to install a package through aptitude and everytime i hit "+" it asks me to put in a tree limit? what does that mean?
<hischild> yo, you have to give them ip adresses first. Wlan goes via the router
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: you running compiz?
<magnetron> yo: does ping work via that ethernet cable?
<danand> yo - your not going through a switch or a router?
<Jordan_U> yo, Ahh, the important difference there is that in one case you have a router performing DHCP
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, NO... i made damn sure that desktop effects are disabled, because that's the issue everyone is having.
<arrrghhh> compiz wouldn't run on this machine if it wanted to
<yo> how do i ping?
<hischild> yo, ping *host*
<arrrghhh> yo: uh... ping <IP>
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter, sorry,.,.having the factoid changed now, me thinks it could do with a 'could you supply more information' bit
<Jordan_U> yo, You can either setup an ad-hoc connection or connect the two with a router of some kind ( does not need to be wireless )
<yo> k
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: try metacity --replace &
<yo> one sec lemme see
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: next time you boot up, they should still be there
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, can you tell me what the & does?
<yo> yeah it works when i ping
<prince_jammys> arrrghhh: puts the process in the background
<Pirate_Hunter> arrrghhh: is your card even compatible to run compizfusion?
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: makes sure it keeps running when you close the terminal window
<danand> yo - type ifconfig in a terminal to see if your network cards are configured ok
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, after i close the terminal, it persists.  but when i reboot, it doesn't.
<Jordan_U> _Oz_, Actually no it doesn't, nohup will do that though
<_Oz_> Jordan_U: ok
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_: youre right but next time just ask them to rephrase the question or expand on the details please
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: I had this problem and running that command plus rebooting seemed to fix it for good, although I had the problem WITH compiz
<n2diy> danand: thanks.
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, hrm... ok i'll see what that does.  thanks.
<n2diy> danand: thanks, but still no sounds.
<_Oz_> arrrghhh:  are you using a theme manager?
<Bart825> anyone know anything udev
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter, complete overhall of the factoid is taking place,.,.making it very polite,. il tell you when its done,. if you could give some feedback please
<prince_jammys> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<magnetron> !anyone | Bart825
<ubotu> Bart825: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_: will be sure to do so you can bet on that
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492008
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, i don't believe so... nothing that doesn't already come with plain ubuntu.  i was using xfce on this machine, but the configuration files kept getting screwed up and the menubars would get wonky on her.
<Bart825> i am having issues with my network interfaces, i think it may be down to udev
<yo> what am i looking for denand?
<yo> denand what am i looking for in ifconfig?
<Bart825> they change name after a reboot
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: xcfe is completely removed?
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_: maybe you should follow the example of prince_jammys, well thats just an idea
<danand> n2diy - :( uh oh. do you get any sound if you do cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?? Press ctrl+c to stop that if you do :)
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: one more thing
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: type "gnome-panels"
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, no i need to completely remove xfce still.
<_Oz_> in terminal
<_Oz_> k
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, what does "gnome-panels" do
<_Oz_> that's the problem then
<FloodBot2> _Oz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57642/
<_Oz_> it should permanenty restore gnome panels
<yo> brb
<Bart825> can anyone help
<Talon218> i'm having problems running a java-gui on hardy
<bod_> Pirate_Hunter, try !gq now,.,.see what you think
<MitchM> how do i tell when a packed in the repos was 'packaged'
<n2diy> danand: yes, I can hear clock noise, and it stops and starts with the restart. Let me try that.
<Flannel> Talon218: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support, thanks
<Talon218> thanks
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: let me know if that works
<Flannel> MitchM: date wise? or what?
<MitchM> Flannel: date wise
<Flannel> MitchM: You looking for changelog stuffs?
<Pirate_Hunter> bod_: cnat be bothered it seems were goign in circles and getting no where its becoming boring and childish lets stop heer please
<Bart825> Anyone help with my udev, interface issue
<prince_jammys> lol
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, i can't test it now, but i will when my friend gets home.  i'm helping a friend of mine convert to linux.
<danand> n2diy - "clock noise" - you should hear static!
<MitchM> Flannel: persay.
<_Oz_> arrrghhh: ok, I'm betting that will work
<MitchM> Flannel: there is a command that show when a package was compiled/packaged.
<MitchM> apt-get --show-me-info <package> sort of deal.
<arrrghhh> _Oz_, ok thanks.
<Flannel> MitchM: well, the changelog will.
<Flannel> MitchM: I don't think there's a date in any of the package fields though
<bod_> ??
<Flannel> MitchM: Or at least, not that I see.
<n2diy> danand: same thing. :) I ran the cat command, and it says device or resource busy.
<Bart825> how do you find out what version of udev im running
<MitchM> Flannel: thanks though ;)
<Flannel> MitchM: You can find out when by looking at the changelog though.  Packages.ubuntu.com is the easiest place I know to get it (synaptic might have it as well, I suppose)
<n2diy> danand: I think I have a lock file to delete, any idea where it is?
<danand> n2diy - bah... how about cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<Bart825> am i not allowed any help
<Jordan_U> Bart825,  apt-cache policy udev
<Bart825> thanks jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Bart825, np, be more patient next time though :)
<alsadk>  i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57642/
 * IBEGONE is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * JonathanX is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * JonathanX is away ->  <- Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<AtticStorm> Jordan_U, thank you.  I take it that if I installed the AMD64-bit OS that would work also?'
<prince_jammys> !away >JonathanX
<n2diy> danand: same thing. :) I ran the cat command, and it says device or resource busy.
<Pirate_Hunter> someone kick him do soemthign that is annoying on my screen
<danand> n2diy - yeah .... was just thinking, somethings tied up /dev/dsp..... theres a command to see what processes are accessing a file ... can't remember what is is
<prince_jammys> !away>IBEGONE
<Bart825> how do i make sure my machine boots up with the same number interfaces each time
<billenium> How do i free up some space in /boot/ ??
<Flannel> billenium: remove old kernel packages
<n2diy> danand: roger that, to many ways to do things.
<hischild> bod_, now for the big test! (wait, you're still here? ) let's switch graphics cards
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart825: it should do anyway, i dont get what you are asking, could you please explain in detail
<billenium> How do i know what to remove and what not to? and how?
<n2diy> Where does the sound server hide it's lock file?
<bod_> hischild, stranely enough, yes i am,. i though id of been cut by now
<puff> n2diy: I haven't been able to find it, I'
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: there is many tutorials online on how to improve ubuntu search in google but be warned it can mess up your system
<billenium> Pirate_Hunter: Okay... What should i search?
<joejojo> hey everyone
<puff> n2diy: I haven't been able to find a sound server lock file, I suspect it's actually in memory, maybe in kernel space (if I understand what's going on correctly).
<billenium> i already tried free up /boot space
<joejojo> Im on 8.04 and I am having this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57644/
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: erh optimising ubuntu that could be a start
<puff> Argh, so tracker is sucking up like half a gig of disk.
<prince_jammys> !hardy | joejojo
<ubotu> joejojo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<puff> And it occasionally bogs my system down.
<n2diy> puff, yuck! :)
<hischild> bod_, guess not ... just switched cards ... let's test!
<Jordan_U> AtticStorm, Yes
<billenium> k. im trying to use unetbootin, and it needs /boot space
<Bart825> one of my interfaces used to be eth5, and i set the interfaces file to put it in promisc mode, all was well. the other day i rebooted the machine and it put this interface to eth2 and tried giving it a dhcp address. when i changed my interface file to put eth 2 to promisc when i reboot, eth5 comes up
<bod_> hischild, crossing all fingers 4 u m8
<puff> I was wondering where all of my disk space went.
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: what are you trying to to do exactly and what do you hope to achieve by doing so?
<alsadk>  i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57642/
<AtticStorm> Jordan_U: Thanks again.
<hischild> bod_, ..... splash screen ....
<billenium> Im trying to reinstall ubuntu... I made a few errors i cant easily undo... So im using unetbootin to reinstall (CD drive does not work)
<bod_> hischild, good start
<hischild> bod_, ........gdm .... DARN! :(
<billenium> i tried to install unetbootin and got errors, so i tried 5 more times... same error, now i decided to try again and it said i needed to free up /boot space
<puff> But dangit, I shouldhave more disk than this... I have 32GB assigned to the liknux partition, it says I'm using 29GB, jdiskreport says I'm using 20GB.  So where's the other 9GB?
<Klaim> hello
<bod_> hischild, what?
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: kk, why doesnt your CDRom drive work? and what about using USB?
<hischild> bod_, first attempt was with quiet and splash on ... which failed ....
<hischild> second attempt was without splash and quiet, got better, but still failed
<puff> Ohwait, jdiskreport says I'm using 26GB, and 1.6GB empty.  Still, there's 4.5GB somewhere...
<billenium> Long long story... and im guessing the USB will not work since my BIOS is about 8 or 9 years old
<bod_> hischild, what failed (specifically)
<Klaim> i have an ubuntu server with some subversion repository and trac projects (with apache)
<hischild> bod_, just the same ... as soon as it should show gdm it reboots
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: im starting to wonder if you know what your doing there must be another option to installing ubuntu clean on the hd
<hischild> no warning, no error, just reboot
<billenium> I dont know any other options :P
<Klaim> i want the server to backup the svn repository, the trac data and apache config  every day
<Klaim> what would you use to do it?
<hischild> Klaim, crontab :-)
<bod_> hischild, boot straight past gdm,.,.i think you can do that (auto login) did you install restricted drivers for the card?
<Klaim> i heard about bacula and rsync this far, but not sure if it's good for it
<hischild> bod_, i'd like to try to try that now yes ... (install restricted drivers)
<xconvergexx> hello
<hischild> bod_, which packages?
<xconvergexx> I installed ubuntu
<Bart825> could i change the iftab file, but why is it trying to put it to dhcp
 * Klaim note "crontab"
<wers> how do i print as handout view in oo.o presentation? :)
<xconvergexx> still cant work with my USB MODEM
<bod_> hischild, *shrugs* (the restricted ones)
<hischild> lol
<billenium> hmm...
<n2diy> How can I restart my sound server? I've lost system sounds, and CD's don't play? Sound Juicer reports it can't find the server. And Audacity reports an i/o error. I restarted alsa, and still no luck?
<xconvergexx> I have sagem fast 800 USB MODEM
<Klaim> i also need to have a backup copy on an ftp, will it be able to do it?
<hischild> bod_, nvidia-glx-new?
<puff> Hm, df -h lists 6 lines (not counting the headings).  The first line says 32GB, the next five lines all say 1014M, for /var/run, /var/lock, /dev, /dev/shm, and /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/volatile.
<xconvergexx> I instaled the windows again i
<xconvergexx> it makes me sick
<bod_> hischild, why not,.,. give it a go
<hischild> Klaim, afaik you can run shell scripts from crontab, and with shellscripts you can do basically everything
<Jordan_U> xconvergexx, Unfortunately things like USB modems don't have very good Linux support :(
<puff> Are lines 2-6 actually part of the 32G in line 1?
<xconvergexx> I don't have money to buy another modem
<astro76> puff: yes all 4 are virtual
<astro76> puff: no, all 4 are virtual ;)
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys how can you set a label on a drive in Gnome
<archman> xconvergexx: try pppoeconf if you want to setup.
<Klaim> hischild> yes i know, i wanted to do my own backup script first, but as i'm a linux noob i lost too much time firuring out how to setup all the backup right
<xconvergexx> than
<xconvergexx> I tried
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: have you checked here for otherways of installing ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<hischild> bod_, how to get eth0 runnin on dhcp via console?
<astro76> puff: 5, sorry ;)
<Klaim> that's why i'm looking for tools
<billenium> Yes
<danand> n2diy - have you looked in /var/lock ?
<billenium> SUCCSES!
<Bart825> is udev only in ubuntu
<hischild> Klaim, you can just pack it uzing for example 7zip
<bod_> hischild, no idea m8,. ask the channel
<billenium> Never mind, i got everything to work :P
<billenium> Thanks Pirate_Hunter, bye bye!
<xconvergexx> somebody going to help me ?
<hischild> oh almighty channel, how can i get eth0 running using dhcp from command line?
<xconvergexx> I am a newbie
<Pirate_Hunter> billenium: np thats what this channel is for
<Jordan_U> xconvergexx, Can you possibly get a standard PCI modem ( preferably one known to have linux drivers ) ?
<Klaim> hischild> as i said, i'm a linux noob, so yes i can...if i find the commands.
<Jordan_U> hischild, sudo dhclient eth0
<Klaim> but ok i'll try that
<amenado> hischild-> paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and ifconfig -a  result
<alsadk>  i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57642/
<hischild> Klaim, you can package things using 7zip which is very easy to use
<hischild> amenado, if i could i would :p but i don't have a webaccess now
<n2diy> danand: no, thanks. But no luck there.
<xconvergexx> I can'T
<xconvergexx> I have to do it with this modem
<amenado> hischild-> yes you could and you would, you can copy and paste can you not? manually type it if you have to
<hischild> Jordan_U, <3 for you, thanks
<Jordan_U> hischild, np
<Klaim> so you suggest the better thing is to make a script and use crontab to make it run each day?
<xconvergexx> do I need to set up my modem on 7.10 ?
<BillyJoe> is there a way to down load all the packages in one dvd iso or something?
<hischild> amenado, true there.... then Jordan_U was ahead of you and it works :-)
<rhineheart_m> where can we get SSL certificate for free?
<archman> alsadk: run it in sudo
<Klaim> ("better" as more suitable)
<hischild> amenado, i cannot copy paste, since i don't have a gui atm
<Bart825> anyone able to help me
<Pirate_Hunter> xconvergexx: most of the times the OS does it for you on install, however if you have wireless its different or you want to change options than yes
<hischild> !anyone | Bart825
<ubotu> Bart825: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andy_> Hi, I have some funds to buy a desktop, preferably a Dell. Can someone point me to some reference that describes Dell systems that should work, with out much trouble, with ubuntu? Thanks!
<Bart825> i did before
<puff> astro76: Thanks, that answers where the missing 4.6GB went :-).
<javiergarza> Hi, i have a problems whit my laptop my touchpad don't works correctly , the scroll not works :S
<adamb> Does http use any UDP at all?
<Pirate_Hunter> BillyJoe: you mean like copy it all to DVDR/RW?
<xconvergexx> I have a USB MODEM !
<BillyJoe> Yes.
<billenium> heh back
<billenium> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<puff> So, I've disabled compiz, I've dist-upgraded, anything else I can do to improve my stability?
<hischild> bod_, almost profit ...
<xconvergexx> please somebody help me
<Jordan_U> hischild, You can save the output of a command to a file with: command >> file.txt
<hischild> bod_, i saw a login screen flash
<plux> Bart825: if you dont get an answer, perhaps we dont know. Have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/?
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart825: ask again its hard to remember previous questions
<BillyJoe> I am trying to get my wireless card working on my dell, but it is calling for build essential wich calls for a lot, and thows all call for more.
<bod_> hischild, what plan are we on now,.,.f?
<hischild> Jordan_U, yeah ...
<Bart825> one of my interfaces used to be eth5, and i set the interfaces file to put it in promisc mode, all was well. the other day i rebooted the machine and it put this interface to eth2 and tried giving it a dhcp address. when i changed my interface file to put eth 2 to promisc when i reboot, eth5 comes up
<hischild> bod_, eehm ... i think this was e ... now we gotta think of an f
<Jordan_U> hischild, You can also run GUI apps remotely with another machine using ssh -X
<danand> n2diy - man fuser :) - not sure it'll help but its the command i was trying to think of
<javiergarza> Hi, i have a problems whit my laptop my touchpad don't works correctly , the scroll not works :S
<Bart825> so do i need to add perm entries to iftab
<Pirate_Hunter> BillyJoe: you should start by stating what modem youve got (model type etc) and ppl might be able to help you
<hischild> Jordan_U, not all the info at once :p my brain might explode :p
<n2diy> danand: ok.
<bod_> hischild, autologin?
<hischild> bod_, how2enable?
<bod_> hischild, dude, ur in a help channel,.,.ask!
<alsadk> archman take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<hischild> i just did!
<hischild> :p
<Bart825> one of my interfaces used to be eth5, and i set the interfaces file to put it in promisc mode, all was well. the other day i rebooted the machine and it put this interface to eth2 and tried giving it a dhcp address. when i changed my interface file to put eth 2 to promisc when i reboot, eth5 comes up
<hischild> alright another one for the channel --> how to enable auto login from command line :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart825: i understood what youre saying but I do not see the problem as it seems to be working but I dont know what you want to do
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know if I'll get 64-bit benefits in transcode if I install ubuntu64?
<BillyJoe> I have the dell draft N mini-card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 is the instruction I have found, but it requires a LOT of packages to be installed, so I was wondering if there was a place to down load a large number at once, instead of all of them individualy
<Jordan_U> hischild, What is the main problem you are trying to solve?
<archman> alsadk: dunno, is your gtk all set?  (i'm a noob)
<Bart825> Priate_hunter:where is the system setting the interface to dhcp and to eth2 it just seems random
<alsadk>  i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<SpudDogg> !64-bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<hischild> Jordan_U, i'm trying to get my nvidia 8600 GT working properly. Currently it flashes the GDM screen before it dies down for a reboot without warning
<Pirate_Hunter> BillyJoe: if thats the case probably not unless you try synaptic and see if it helps
<hischild> Jordan_U, so perhaps that auto loggin in past gdm might fix it :-)
<bod_> Jordan_U, his gdm screen reboots machine,. need to get loed in to install gcard drivers, so gdm doesnt crash
<plux> BillyJoe: apt-get install package1 package2 package3 package4 .... will download them at once
<Klaim> thanks, see ya
<alsadk> archman what about gtk ?
<matthias> My player in ubuntu 7.10 have colors like green human ratherthan normal
<Jordan_U> hischild, Have you tried changing "nvidia" to "nv" or "vesa" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Bart825> Priate_Hunter: my question really is where and how do you set the network interfaces
<archman> alsadk: did you install gtk?
<hischild> Jordan_U, not yet, let me try ... sec
<Jordan_U> matthias, Do you have an ATI card
<archman> alsadk: apt-get install build-essential
<matthias> yes
<matthias> jordan ...
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart825: Admin>Network tools should have the necessities for you to change what you want to change but I can forsee you making things worse
<matthias> jordan yes i do ati1400 ...
<hischild> Jordan_U, wait, that shouldn't make a difference ... it always reboots on gdm, wether it's the live cd, a clean system or anything else :S
<amenado> Bart825-> paste in pastebing..do this, /sbin/ip a;  then cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<javiergarza> Hi, i have a problems whit my laptop my touchpad don't works correctly , the scroll not works :S
<javiergarza> Hi, i have a problems whit my laptop my touchpad don't works correctly , the scroll not works :S
<hischild> Jordan_U, also: it's currently at vesa
<UbuntuStudio11> Hello!
<xconvergexx> NL
<UbuntuStudio11> Is this the place for Ubuntu Studio?
<rhineheart_m> where can we get SSL certificate for free?
<Pirate_Hunter> javiergarza: have you tried searching on google on in ubuntuforum.org
<xconvergexx> HEY !!!!!!!!
<mondo1932> what make laptop
<hischild> !shout | xconvergexx
<ubotu> xconvergexx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bart825> ther is no inet rules in the udev folder
<n2diy> danand: no luck, fuser -l sound or alsa return nothing, I'm going to log out, and in, see if that works.
<Pirate_Hunter> UbuntuStudio11: didnt you make a statement you were an IT guy, what are you doing back heer again and asking for info?
<amenado> javiergarza-> i dont have all the answers for you, but what you need to do, is modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  google for synaptic touch pad
<xconvergexx> my usb modem doesnt working on UBUNTU 7.10
<xconvergexx> what must I DO !
<Pici> UbuntuStudio11: #ubuntustudio exists, but if you have a general Ubuntu question, this is the place.
<speeddemon8803> !ubuntustudio > ubuntustudio11
<amenado> !who | Bart825
<ubotu> Bart825: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danand> n2diy - did you run fuser -uv /dev/dsp?
<AtomicSpark> i have this old netserver, duel pII (unknown speed) 256 pc100 ram 2x 8gb scsi hd. any ideas of something nifty to do with it?
<UbuntuStudio11> oh, did someone already use that name? and Thanks!
<matthias> jordan_: i am sitting on an inspiron laptop from dell ...
<n2diy> danand: nope, let me try that.
<fragmede> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xconvergexx> my usb modem doesnt working on UBUNTU 7.10
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart825: the funny thing about your case I have no clue what your tying to achieve and why you doing so, I cant even think on how to help you :(
<danand> n2diy - k
<dbmoodb> hi ah i make my terminal transparent it won't go back to normal (reverse scrolling) any ideas - i want to use compiz-fusion so .. how can i reset the trans. options
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys how would I setup a thumb drive to always use the name foo when it mounts on a machine.
<danand> n2diy - brb
<Jordan_U> hischild, Try running "startx"
<mouseboyx> or xinit
<hischild> Jordan_U, on what part/where
<Jordan_U> hischild, At a console
<xconvergexx> my usb modem doesnt working on UBUNTU 7.10
<yo> is there any way to ping an ip thru a specific hardware device (ie wireless vs LAN)?
<dbmoodb> init 6
<Bart825> Amendo:there is no file in the udev rules for inet rules
<dbmoodb> !inet
<dbmoodb> doesn't exist see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> Jordan_U, i don't even have to touch my box when it boots and it reboots ... so i can't login ... unless i go to recovery (unless that's what you want me to do )
<yo> anyone?
<xconvergexx> why nobody asnwers ?
<alsadk> archman i did it but still the same problem i think
<danand> yo - ping -I et0 192....
<speeddemon8803> !patience | xconvergexx
<ubotu> xconvergexx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yo> hey archman! its yo__
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<Bart825> Priate Hunter:im trying to understand why my machine reports different interfaces on each reboot and make it stable along with trying to get a base knowlegde so i can fix it
<xconvergexx> I am waiting
<billy> is there any way to ping an ip thru a specific hardware device (ie wireless vs LAN)?
<Jordan_U> hischild, Ahh, Ok go to recovery console but DO NOT run startx yet
<archman> yo_: hey
<dbmoodb> ping ?
<archman> yo: hey
<hischild> Jordan_U, i'm there
<billy> so archman: can u answer my question?
<Bart825> billy:please can you expand
<Pici> billy: ping -I
<dbmoodb> just set up the adaptor as your gateway one ;) or -l
<danand> dbmoodb - pong :)
<billy> ping -L or i?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys how would I setup a thumb drive to always use the name foo when it mounts on any machine.
<archman> billy: no
<zero88> Ok. For some reason, every time i boot up, my computer automatically mounts my other partitiojn. why is that and how do i stop it from doing that?
<BillyJoe> with synaptic you can chose to just download the packages, dose any one know how to tell were they down loaded to?
<mondo1932> fstab
<billy> because for some reason i can share files through wireless and not a lan cable directly connected..
<Bart825> billy: ping -I eth0 192.10.0.0
<Jordan_U> hischild, I am not sure if this will work, and I am not sure how to get to the equivelent of a higher runlevel in Ubuntu, but try su'ing to your user then running startx
<brapse> my xorg keeps booting with Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<Pirate_Hunter> Bart825: kk, maybe could it be that it is on roaming instead of fixed but than I dont worry about it since mine is eth1
<brapse> mthow do i stio that?
<n2diy> danand: no luck, and I tried it with alsa and sound too.
<xconvergexx> somebody help me
<xconvergexx> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<hischild> Jordan_U, alright ... any idea on how to switch to my user?
<Pirate_Hunter> BillyJoe: depends on the program but thats a good question even I would like to know
<archman> yo: you got ndiswrapper working?
<billy> !ask | xconvergexx
<ubotu> xconvergexx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jordan_U> brapse, "su <yourUserName>
<hischild> !patience | xconvergexx  (this isn't goin faster by shouting)
<ubotu> xconvergexx  (this isn't goin faster by shouting): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<billy> yes archman
<billy> im on the ubuntu comp right now
<xconvergexx> my usb modem doesnt working on UBUNTU 7.10
<danand> n2diy - have you tried reboot?
<archman> yo: yo=billy ?
<billy> and i said eff it with ndiswrapper.. i just used bcm43xx thingy to unwrap a driver
<Bart825> priate_hunter:my system has 6 interfaces you see so i need to make sure it reports the same one each time.
<billy> yes archman
<`Zigosity> Hey, does anyone know how to remove the password prompt I'm getting when sharing files between my ubuntu box and windows XP? It's sort of annoying.
<AtomicSpark> xconvergexx: you should never hook a modem to your computer directly. always use a router to protect your network by nat.
<Bart825> xxconvergexxx: does it reconise it as a mount point
<archman> billy: ok then
<n2diy> danand: no, I'd like to preserve my uptime, but that may be the solution. I'm going to log out and in, maybe that will do it? BRB.
<xconvergexx> I dont have a router modem
<billy> archman: lol. do you have any advice about setting up a LAN between these two via a patch cable? my routers do automatic crossover so i don't have to worry about crossover vs patch cables
<AtomicSpark> `Zigosity: if you mount the drive (connect to server...) instead of finding it through network, you can tell it to save your password.
<hischild> Jordan_U, nvm, i should look better before asking ... startx you said?
<archman> billy: now it will be a lot easier for you to install aditional softwaer
<billy> lol yes archman
<archman> billy: dunno
<Pirate_Hunter> I believe that probably half of all problems here can be sorted by doing some online research in google or the ubuntu forum yet no most dont do that :(
<amenado> Bart825-> paste in pastebin..do this, /sbin/ip a;  then cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<billy> anyone have any advice?
<Jordan_U> hischild, Yes, after you are logged in as "you"
<danand> Pirate_Hunter - or man ....
<stormze1> I need help configuring the nvidia driver.  Can anyone assist?  I've been messing with it for hours now.
<archman> billy: dont know much about hardware; software's my thing
<`Zigosity> AtomicSpark: I knew that, but last time I set up this network I somehow removed the password prompt entirely and I don't remember how I did that.
<billy> mm
<Jordan_U> n2diy, If you want to get as close to a reboot while ( probably though I am not 100% sure ) keeping your uptime try "sudo init 1", what problem are you having though?
<hischild> Jordan_U, su'd to my user, typed startx ... error'd :( "X: user not authorized to run the x server, aborting"
<Pirate_Hunter> danand: funny enough I dont use man which is weird I liek to do things the long way never been to reading manual :(
<billy> how do i tell when using iwconfig which is my ethernet and which is my wireless?
<amenado> billy can you read the result, there should be some clue or hints
<billy> what do i look for?
<archman> billy: iwconfig is all wireless
<amenado> billy try and issue then read the result, its pretty obvious
<billy> ifconfig i mean
<stormze1> how can I test my sound?
<Bart825> whats the paste bin address
<amenado> billy please prefix your responses with a nick..
<danand> Pirate_Hunter - those man pages _are_ long... and sometimes _very_ boring... not to mention unclear!
<Odd-rationale> stormze1: speak-test
<amenado> !pastebin | Bart825
<ubotu> Bart825: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> Jordan_U, on second attempt --> reboot
<Odd-rationale> stormze1: speaker-test
<billy> amenado: okee dokee..........
<Pirate_Hunter> danand: true true
<Bart825> amendo: how do i get to pastbin
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<xTheGoat121x> ntos_wq seems to be giving my system problems....
<Bart825> pastebin!
<Bart825> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amenado> Bart825-> browser..
<J-a-K-e> hi all
<Jordan_U> hischild, Ok, I have one more idea but I need to read up a bit, stay in recovery mode
<archman> billy: try ifconfig eth
<billy> how do i stop the ping command!?
<billy> it wont stop!!
<neftune> billenium, Ctrl+C
<hischild> Jordan_U, i just booted back into recovery mode. I've got all night so take your time
<hischild> billy, ctrl+c
<billy> lmao im such a noob
<archman> billy: ctrl+c
<billy> lol
<neftune> billenium, sorry
<n2diy> danand: my sound started up as soon as I logged out! WTF?
<Bart825> amendo:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57650/
<Mega_byte> hi all, is there any tool for windows which can read synaptic package download scripts? I want to download Ubuntu updates from a windows machine and know it can be done through a custom made program but wondering if there aren't any ready tools for this
<billy> i got a ping from my eth0, which i believe is my LAN.. i hope.
<J-a-K-e> just wondering if anyone can tell me, does ubuntu have sound drivers that compare to those available to windows users?
<shem> Remote Desktop Help anyone?  How do I find the full name of this machine?
<archman> billy: probably
<amenado> Bart825-> do that again...leave a space after my nick
<J-a-K-e> im talking in terms of quality
<Bart825> amendo:there was no inet in the rules under udev. do you think i could make these interfaces perm by modifying the iftab file
<Mega_byte> J-a-K-e: you can use windows drivers in ubuntu
<Bart825> amendo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57650/
<Pirate_Hunter> Mega_byte: first time ive read someone making this kind of request cant help but its interesting
<danand> n2diy - _something_ was using that sound.... wonder why fuser didn't show it ... at least your sounds back though :) what gives with the uptime ... you going for a world record?
<matthias> anyone knows how to get rid of the smurf effect from the vide player in ubuntu 7.10
<J-a-K-e> Mega_byte: how would i go about doing that
<amenado> Bart825-> can you also list your /etc/udev/udev.d/  ?
<archman> matthias: ccsm?
<amenado> Bart825-> can you also list your /etc/udev/rules.d rather
<billy> how do i find the MAC address of my NIC?
<Mega_byte> Pirate_Hunter, that particular ubuntu machine is just isn't connected on internet and the only way to get updates for it is to use windows, there is a topic on the forums, but everyone seems to run the package download script on other ubuntu (or gnu/linux) connected machines
<matthias> no the movie player in ubuntu 7.10
<billenium> neftune: what did you say? i kind of missed it :P
<Mega_byte> J-a-K-e, it's easy all you have to do is to install ndiswrapper and load your windows driver there
<n2diy> danand: roger that. No, not going for a record, but I do like to brag about uptime.
<Bart825> Amendo: its not there
<Odd-rationale> matthias: you mean totem ?
<matthias> the same in the vlc player but more stable when playing ...
<amenado> Bart825-> can you also list your /etc/udev/rules.d/  this is a directory
<archman> matthias: you can maybe tweak it with ccsm (compizconfig settings manager)
<neftune> billenium, wrong tab completion
<danand> n2diy - brag away... :) what you got?
<fragmede> billy: "ifconfig eth0" (assuming its eth)
<matthias> where do i find that ome ?
<matthias> that one ... archman
<fragmede> billy: hwaddr is your mac
<Mega_byte> J-a-K-e, I used this method to install a driver for my wireless card
<n2diy> danand: 4 days +, my record is 197.
<archman> matthias: just a sec...
<khalood> i have ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso and wubi 7.04 .... why it tries to download a new iso ???
<matthias> ok
<J-a-K-e> i just did a sound quality between itunes (with passthrough to foobar+asio) and amarok. Music in itunes sounds more open cymbals sound better etc.
<Odd-rationale> matthias: try !ccsm
<Mega_byte> khalood, I had the same problem while installing, check first the md5 hashes
<amenado> khalood-> what were you doing?
<danand> n2diy - tut tut - what about global warming :D
<Bart825> Does anyone know what the difference is between the 2 rx`s in ifconfig on a promisc interface
<Mega_byte> khalood, and also what version do you try to install the new beta or the 7.04?
<khalood> amenado:  I'm trying to intsall ubunto
<khalood> Mega_byte: wubi 7.04
<Bart825> Does anyone know what the difference is between the 2 rx`s in ifconfig on a promisc interface
<J-a-K-e> Mega_byte: ok, I thought ndiswrapper was just for wireless cards tho
<n2diy> danand: junk science, besides, I like being warm. :)
<matthias> okey i will do but as well in another movei player the mives is like gel style ...
<Mega_byte> khalood, check the md5 hashes for your iso
<amenado> khalood-> you have burnt the cd with the iso yet?
<gpled> installed 7.10 from live cd. was working away. things where good.  then i applied the 192 updates.  rebooted.  now i can not see the screen.  any idea how to get video back?
<acee1234> ok that got rid of alot of the errors now how do i load fglrx?
<khalood> amenado:  no ,, installing form my hard disc
<khalood> Mega_byte:  ok
<Mega_byte> amenado, wubi doesn't need a cd to install, it's made for people who don't want to use a cd ;)
<jtrag> I'm downloading the ubuntu cd right now
<jtrag> I have Opensuse on this drive also, how could I go about installing ubuntu with opensuse on the drive?
<LAsT> cool:)
<archman> matthias: you have ccsm im synaptics package manager
<Darkmystere> Err,how do i move partions.. i have a huge amount of empty space but its like 3 partions up from Ubuntu so i tried making the empty space  fat32 and then..im lost how do i get the partion to move :/
<amenado> Mega_byte-> i dont know what he has so i have to ask
<LAsT> hi all
<matthias> i will loo and install it ...
<Mega_byte> amenado, no problems :)
<danand> n2diy - i dunno .... the earths getting warmer - the junk science is someone saying its _definately_ due to human action...
<willis_> Darkmystere,  if they are empty, you can delete them and resize the other partitions.
<Mega_byte> usually that happens when the iso is broken
<Bart825> DARMYSTERE: Fdisk
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<willis_> Darkmystere,  i tend to use 'gparted' on a livecd.
<amenado> Bart825-> can you also list your /etc/udev/rules.d/  this is a directory ..you forgot?
<acee1234> can someone look at this log and tell me who i was talking with
<Bart825> amendo: what the ls of the dir
<Nick-O> i was wanting to experiment with some other linux distros and was wondering how to quintuple (?) boot. i have ubuntu and vista currently and would like to add gentoo, fedora and opensuse (all x64). will grub work for all of these and how do i configure grub inside ubuntu to see all of the os's
<yo> can someone help me with setting up a LAN network via patch cable?
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com/people/10-most-beautiful-women-in-the-world/
<matthias> archman,  i do not have ccsm when looking ing synaptic package manager but i have sdcc but something different ...
<amenado> Bart825-> dir contents yes..and the nick is amenado
<LAsT> what is it: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. <-- please help
<jordan_> matthias, Yes, it's a bug in ATI's drivers, run "gstreamer-properties"...
<n2diy> danand: Not so sure about that. 100 years of data is an awful small baseline to work from.
<jordan_> hischild, There is probably a more official way to do this but try running "mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm_disabled" and reboot, when you reboot GDM should not start at all
<jordan_> hischild, To set it back simply rename the file back to "gdm": sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm_disabled /etc/init.d/gdm
<Bart825> amenado: sorry, is there a quick way to get to paste bin
<amenado> LAsT-> whose MAkefile is that?
<matthias> that is used in the past ???
<archman> matthias:  did you look for compizconfig-settings-manager?
<amenado> Bart825-> scroll back please
<LAsT> i try to build the deb pakage
<Darkmystere> willis_: Err, there not empty one is an extended partion then under that is ubuntu above the extended is Backtrack and above backtrack is the empty space..
<matthias> let me check ...
<danand> n2diy - true. never mind ... by the time its _too_ hot i'll be long gone. :)
<archman> matthias: update your reps? apt-get updatež
<acee1234> can someone look at this log and tell me who i was talking with
<Bart825> Amenado -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57652/
<archman> lol apt-get update
<amenado> LAsT-> why? no premaid .deb for it?
<hischild> Jordan_U, aight lets try :-)
<Darkmystere> willis_: its about 39gigs of emptyness..
<amenado> Bart825-> can you also list your /etc/udev/rules.d/  this is a directory ..you forgot?
<khalood> I have checked them
<matthias> i will try that 1:st i  get back when done ...
<n2diy> danand: Yep, it is the next humanoid species problem. :)
<khalood> they are equal
<khalood> md5 hashes are equal
<Nick-O> i was wanting to experiment with some other linux distros and was wondering how to quintuple (?) boot. i have ubuntu and vista currently and would like to add gentoo, fedora and opensuse (all x64). will grub work for all of these and how do i configure grub inside ubuntu to see all of the os's
<Nick-O> anyone have ideas?
<khalood> hash : 9a4ae3cfd68911a861d094ec834c9b48
<Nick-O> anythign not intuitive otherwise i'll just do it
<willis_> Darkmystere,  theres empty partitions.. then theres partitions that have SOME empty space. :) it all depends on exactly what you got. and exactly what you want to do.
<danand> matthias - ccsm is in the universe repository - check you have that repo enables
<LAsT> amenado i don't understand you< i'm russian xD
<danand> matthias - s/enables/enabled
<gpled> Nick-O: think each distro will add to grub.  except vista
<willis_> Darkmystere,  ive had to resize/expand/move/ and do some other song and dance befor to get things just right on my systems.
<Bart825> Amenado > its at the bottom
<hischild> Jordan_U, still bad luck :( dies into reboot
<Darkmystere> willis_: Unallocated space is 39.9Gigs.. above that is swap of course below the unallocated is backtrack then below that is extended aka ubuntu..
<Nick-O> yeah, but i've got that set up. so i shoudl be good. thanks
<khalood> where is mega or any body can hep
<prince_jammys> Nick-O: you could try to install inside ubuntu and chroot into it? maybe
<Nick-O> i'll try that if i have problems
<Darkmystere> i just want to get the empty space to the bottom :/
<khalood> i have ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso and wubi 7.04 .... why it tries to download a new iso ???
<willis_> Darkmystere,  i tend to only use primary partitions these days.   Swap partition is easy to move.  I alwyas stick them at one end of the hd.
<matthias> okey when i run sudo apt-get update i get errpr like /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open resource temporarely unavaliable ... ..
<Bart825> Amenado: could i not just change the iftab in etc or should i resolve through udev
<Jordan_U> hischild, Does gdm start?
<archman> matthias: you have ccsm in add/remove
<hischild> Jordan_U, nope, yet it dies into reboot
<archman> matthias; run as sudo
<Darkmystere> willis_: lol what is the swap for i never figured that out :/
<Bart825> Amenado: i noticed this happened after installing snort
<matthias> i did
<amenado> Bart825-> udev is your key
<willis_> Darkmystere,  swap for extra memory when needed.
<Jordan_U> hischild, strange
<hischild> Jordan_U, wait now it's mentioned... does it matter wether i installed it all into a logical or extended (or w/e you call them ) partition?
<Bart825> Amenado : what did the udec rules look like
<Darkmystere> wilis_: Fake ram or... like room for downloading or what ever if you run close to end of space?
<matthias> i have community-main open source software(universe) with check mark ...
<archman> matthias: close add/remove and synaptics, try again
<amenado> Bart825-> join me in #bart825 so you can copy what i paste there
<Jordan_U> hischild, Shouldn't
<LAFiN> I'm having some issues with a USB audio device... ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18926 )
<willis_> Darkmystere,  my disk layouts tend to be simple. 4 primary partitions  [windows] [ / ] [/home] and  [swap]
<archman> matthias: works?
<Bart825> amenado: how do you mean
<LAFiN> I basically followed those instructions, but no results
<matthias> yes works no error reading
<Jordan_U> hischild, might as well revert the /etc/init.d/gdm_disabled now
<hischild> Jordan_U,  hmm :( yet it refuses to work :( would i have a better chance when trying to run hardy?
<matthias> archman yes it works no errors
<archman> matthias: ccsm is available in add/remove
<Jordan_U> hischild, Or...
<matthias> okey let me check ...
<amenado> Bart825-> type /join #bart825
<khalood> any other easy tool that helps me install ubuntu without a CED
<khalood> CD*
<hischild> Jordan_U, *awaits amazing solution*
<archman> matthias: advanced something
<matthias> under system tools ?
<Darkmystere> willis_: well mines not simple lol 3 Primary partions (since yesturday DELETED WINDOWS :D) [Swap] [Empty Space] [Backtrack 3 beta] [Extended]->[/ Ubuntu]
<Jordan_U> hischild, First try booting without the 'splash' kernel parameter in grub first ( if you don't know how just ask )
<archman> matthias: just use search
<matthias> archman : in add/remove prgoram under system tools, looking there ...
<hischild> Jordan_U, did that, without splash and quiet ... gave no extra info
<archman> matthias: no, under applications
<hischild> that was plan ... c or d i think
<matthias> found it ...
<matthias> archman found it was not enabled ...
<khalood> please any tools that helps me install ubuntu without a CD
<archman> matthias: install, good luck!
<matthias> archman installed will look for it ...
<matthias> thaks
<matthias> thanks
<hischild> wb
<prince_jammys> !install > khalood
<willis_> Darkmystere,    and what are you wanting to do with it? expand the ubuntu partition?
<Darkmystere> willis_: Yea...i was gunna delete backtrack too :)
<archman> matthias: if installed it can  be found under system --> preferencies
<todd_> I have a giant avi, I want to chop down (alot of it is just garbage), what app should I use?
<Darkmystere> willis_ and make Ubuntu a Primary..
<LAsT> archman how to do "make"?
<babika> hi all
<willis_> Darkmystere,  expanding a extended partition with gparted may cause an issue.  it will most likely change the UUID of the filesystem also.
<babika> i have installed in my box apache and php
<prince_jammys> todd_: avidemux is one possibility
<babika> but my php cant read php file
<willis_> Darkmystere,  Not sure about converting to a primary. :)  that will proberly change the UUID also.
<babika> check it :http://80.80.174.45/
<archman> LAsT: cd to source folder, do    ./configure, then make
<babika> can anyon help me
<todd_> prince_jammys: does it have a gui?
<matthias> archman looking but find nothing need to restart my laptop, what was the name of the program agian ?
<Darkmystere> willis_well shoot i have Partion Magic but can i just make a CD-R Bootable by adding boot files.. or do i have to buy and download special version?
<matthias> archamn universal access
<archman> matthias: ccsm, compizconfig...
<prince_jammys> todd_: yes, though it's not the easiest app
<archman> matthias: advanced desktop effets
<matthias> no does not show up let me restart the computer and see if appears ...
<Darkmystere> willis_: Can you tell me where to get a bootable version of Partion magic if it leads to that because i moved a partion under the extended before anyways the extended is partion magics work..
<todd_> prince_jammys: all I want to do is "trim" movies is there a better one?
<prince_jammys> todd_: there's also kdenlive (kde based) and some more. i forget the main one for gnome
<willis_> Darkmystere,  take partition magic and throw it in the trash.  - go get one of the 'gparted' live cd's
<Pirate_Hunter> bye, adios, chiao, xiao, adeus, etc - well im gone for now until whenever I log back on
<hischild> Jordan_U, did you get the last message about splash and quiet not giving any info?
<todd_> prince_jammys: thanks! :-)
<willis_> Darkmystere,  i have not used partition magic in years..  i consider it a rip off. :)
<prince_jammys> todd_: pitivi
<Pirate_Hunter> willis_: nice way to put it :D
<matthias> archman found it compizconfig manager ...
<Darkmystere> willis_: nty....partion magic is fine... gparted too difficult lol it killed my windows !
<prince_jammys> !info pitivi | todd_
<ubotu> todd_: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<willis_> Darkmystere,  if gparted killed your windows.. its somthing YOU did. :)
<Jordan_U> hischild, No
<archman> LAsT: then make install, maybe you will need to sudo -s
<Darkmystere> willis_: and i thank it for that but still....
<Darkmystere> willis_: took 3.8gigs off the end of windows partion.. after defragmenting windows 7 times..
<Darkmystere> well cya..
<hischild> Jordan_U, ok ... in that case: i did try that before on this install. It didn't give any info and still went into reboot
<Mrlost> Can Kiba Dock be on Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon ????
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<willis_> Darkmystere,  Hmm.. gparted dosent defrag as far as i know. - at least not that ive seen.  But yur mileage may vary.
<Jordan_U> hischild, try reverting the gdm_disabled, then ( from recovery mode ) run "invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<todd_> prince_jammys: I have pitivi, not seeing where there is any edit capability
<hischild> Jordan_U, will do
<archman> guys is there any alternative to ccsm?
<prince_jammys> todd_: i've never used it. kdenlive or avidemux are worth a shot.
<hischild> Jordan_U, starts fine
<Mrlost> Can Kiba Dock be on Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon ???? if someone has a awnser pls go to #MrLost
<Jordan_U> hischild, And you can log in?
<hischild> Jordan_U, untill i login ... not long after it goes into reboot
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<todd_> prince_jammys: Have you used either of thoes?
<solexious> [Q] Hi im trying to install the steam game server on my ubuntu bx but the install file is a .bin and im not sure how to use it to instal the server...
<matthias> everybody are there any program to remove smurf effects from the ubuntus movie pöayer ???
<hischild> solexious, look at www.srcds.com :-)
<matthias> player ...
<prince_jammys> todd_: very little. avidemux is kind of a pain, though it probably does the best job.  kdenlive is more intuitive
<rhineheart_m> can you recommend DMZ setting to ubuntu box?
<Jordan_U> hischild, What if you log in in failsafe mode, or terminal mode ( whatever it's called, doesn't start gnome at all just gives you an xterm window )
<puff> rhineheart_m: DMZ settings?
<rhineheart_m> puff: yeah
<puff> rhineheart_m: Meaning?
<todd_> prince_jammys: what is the command to install stuff again???
<hischild> Jordan_U, failsafe mode? xterm window? those things are new ...
<archman> alsadk: can't you go with make?
<Jordan_U> hischild, You can get more login options by clicking on "session"
<alsadk> no
<todd_> prince_jammys: what is the command to install stuff again??? I tried apt install avidemux and no go
<prince_jammys> todd_: kdenlive *may* require that you also install a few extra libraries, but that shouldn't be problem.  sudo apt-get install kdenlive avidemux     <--would install them both
<hischild> Jordan_U, very well, will try
<matthias> archman the option for video player does not contain too much of setting for video playback ...
<todd_> prince_jammys: apt-get thanks!
<puff> rhineheart_m: The usage of the term "DMZ" that I'm familiar with is where you set up a semi-public network that you put your public webservers on.  Effectively you have:   internal net <-> internal firewall <-> DMZ server <-> external firewall <-> public internet.
<archman> matthias: dunno......
<puff> rhineheart_m: Is this what yo're talking about?
<matthias> okey, thank you any way archman ...
<matthias> you did your best ...
<archman> matthias: welcome!!!
<puff> rhineheart_m: You may find more #ubuntu-server more helpful, but I don't know if they would have anything specific to say.
<ClintZ28> oss-linux package is in a bad start for me...I can't uninstall it...it complains about some files in /usr/lib/oss/build not being present, but if I place these files here, it removes them and complains anyway...how can I force this package to uninstall so that I can reinstall it?
<solexious> [Q] Hi im trying to install the steam game server on my ubuntu bx but the install file is a .bin and im not sure how to use a .bin file to instal it...
<rhineheart_m> puff: yeah.. that's what I meant..
<aib> Wifi Radar sees lots of networks, but doesn't give me the option to connect to any of them. here's a picture: http://imagebin.ca/view/P_gftLr.html
<mysterycool> hmmm
<jinx099> solexious, just try ./bin.bin
<puff> rhineheart_m: As for an SSL cert, you can generate and issue your own SSL cert, but users will see a popup saying that the CA (Certificate Authority) is not a known CA (the browsers come with known CA certs installed).
<hischild> Jordan_U, i'm almsot starting to think that my gfx card is blowing this whole story ... :(
<puff> rhineheart_m: Maybe check the known CA certs in the firefox browser, see if they list a free CA.
<solexious> jinx: tried it :s
<aib> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<hischild> Jordan_U, since no ... i can't
<jinx099> solexious, is it executable by you?
<rhineheart_m> puff: thanks puff for that explanation. how about the DMZ thing?
<archman> aib: maybe shutting down the interface and then up?
<hischild> solexious, go to www.srcds.com and click on linux. They have a perfect guide on how to install a steam game server
<mysterycool> alanhaggai
<alanhaggai> mysterycool, hi.
<aib> archman, i've rebooted already..
<Lame> been testing out the daily builds, and for some reason pidgin will crash not long after using it, has been an issue for the last 3 daily builds i believe
<mysterycool> alanhaggai: lol hi :p
<archman> aib:...
<Lame> and by the way, love the wallpaper :D
<solexious> jinx: no, tried to chmod it but got chmod: missing operand after `hldsupdatetool.bin'
<puff> rhineheart_m: I don't have nor know of a standard set of recommendations for a DMZ.  The generally standard recommendation is to run only exactly what you need.
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<hischild> solexious, chmod + x hldsupdatetool.bin
<puff> rhineheart_m: #security might help, too.
<jinx099> solexious, "chmod 755 hldsupdatetool.bin"
<aib> i've done basic troubleshooting steps. my wifi card is detected automatically. i purchased it because it has a reputation of working on linux
<rhineheart_m> puff: okay. but it is an added security right?
<matthias> jordan od you have any clue on how to get rid of the smurf effect in movie player
<Jordan_U> hischild, Doesn't sound like a problem with the GFX card since you can get to the GDM screen
<Lame> busy in here lol
<zero88> Can anyone spare some of their time and help me with a wireless issue please?
<zero88> Any wireless Gurus here?
<archman> zero88: what's the prob?
<mysterycool> Lame: lol love ur nick :D
<rhineheart_m> puff: the internet cannot access the private network if the DMZ has been enabled and all ports have been forwarded to one computer
<puff> rhineheart_m: I am not sure what you mean.  The only use of "DMZ" in this context that I know of is as a general security concept, I don't know of a particular DMZ package or setting or anything.
<Devourer> If I switch users will any of my programs on the current user disappear?
<hischild> Jordan_U, hmm ... you have an alternate idea? i'm willing to give hardy a shot ... (it's only 2,40 am here, so yeah i've got time :P )
<Lame> haha thanks mystercool
<zero88> archman well, lets see
<solexious> got it, thank you both
<Lame> yours aint so bad either
<mysterycool> Lame: no really its really cool ;)
<puff> rhineheart_m: Ask on #ubuntu-server.
<rhineheart_m> puff: I am talking about demilitarized zone
<Lame> lol
<zero88> archman,  Im using ndiswrapper with my driver. I am able to scan and see networks but cannot connect
<n2diy> Devourer: no, but the new user may not be able to access them.
<macabro22> Hello
<matthias> zero 88: do you have ssid invisible ???
<Devourer> n2diy, how do I make a new user?
<puff> rhineheart_m: yes, I know what DMZ means, and like I said, I'm familiar with usijng the term in discussing network security, but only as a general term.
<archman> zero88: try using wifi-radar
<zero88> archman, Ive tried everything, from taking off the WEP to changing the name of my wireless network
<Jordan_U> hischild, Hardy can only be a solution if you are willing to live with the many other problems it might cause ( and be without support since it's still not released )
<stormze1> wow.. I had no idea an nvidia card could be so hard to set up...
<matthias> sorry archman but maybe i can help a ibt ...
<zero88> archman have done that too
<n2diy> Devourer: via the command line, or gui?
<hischild> Jordan_U, ofcourse i'd prefer it if i could get 7.10 to work ... but i'm lost as to the cause ...
<Scorp|on^> :>
<Devourer> n2diy, command line I guess.
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. How do I pipe a command to be executed. I have a complex command that basically outputs a command. I want that command to get executed. What do I pipe to, to execute literally what is being piped? Like say find . -type f -printf "something complicated"
<zero88> archman theres something missing somewhere
<macabro22> I am willing to compile the latest alsa drivers but I am wondering if there's a place I can get a precompiled deb package for the version 1.0.16 instead
<hischild> stormze1, you're talking about my box?
<n2diy> Devourer: adduser
<Devourer> n2diy, thanks.
<puff> zero88: Are you testing this with an access point that you control?
<LjL-Temp> loquitus_of_borg, well, "find" has an -exec option that you can use instead of -printf
<macabro22> anyone?
<stormze1> I need help setting up the nvidia drivers.  Everything I've tried has resulted in either a blank screen, or very large screen resolution.
<zero88> puff yes that is correct
<LjL-Temp> loquitus_of_borg: but generally speaking, typing $(command) results in the output of command being executed as a command
<loquitus_of_borg> LjL-Temp: except it does not give me alot of flexibility in how to format the filename.
<Jordan_U>  hischild Has it always been doing this since you installed?
<n2diy> macabro22: google?
<Lame> anyone else trying the daily builds?
<archman> twas a pleasure, gusy, good night...
<billenium> !LAMP
<puff> zero88: Okay, wanted to eliminate other possible culprits first :-).
<zero88> puff I cant set my wlan0 essid without associating with the network.
<IanLiu> I can see my Windows Network, but when I enter my "Home" group, I get "The Folder could not be displayed". Why is that??
<macabro22> n2diy tried that already... no luck
<zero88> puff :)
<puff> zero88: Can you connect to this access point with a different computer?
<hischild> Jordan_U, i've installed it fine with a radeon x1300 since the installer of the alternate cd and the live cd died during install cq boot
<zero88> puff ya thhis is the third day straight doing his
<zero88> puff yes i can
<puff> zero88: Why is that a problem (assocating with a network)?
<zero88> puff I cant obtain an ip
<n2diy> macabro22: hmmm
<matthias> zero88: do you use ssid invisible or what ???
<Devourer> How do I become root?
<matthias> su root
<zero88> matthias nope
<Starnestommy> Devourer: sudo
<hischild> !sudo
<psycholvlan> sudo -i
<n2diy> Devourer: sudo adduser
<Scorp|on^> « VLC » « John.Rambo.2008.PROPER.CUSTOM.SWESUB.WORKPRINT.NTSC.DVDR-TEAMSWEDEN/j.rambo-tsweden.img »« 0:00:36 / 1:30:54 »
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hischild> wut?
<Devourer> Thanks.
<alsadk> i have a problem on compile a program take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57648/
<Jordan_U> hischild, Can you clarify that last comment?
<puff> Devourer: Generally speaking, you don't, on ubuntu.  It is generally dis-recommended.  If you really need to, "sudo bash"
<matthias> what wirelesss card you have ?
<hischild> ubotu is rather busy
<Devourer> Oh.
<IanLiu> I can see my Windows Network, but when I enter my "Home" group, I get "The Folder could not be displayed". Why is that?
<zero88> matthias im using the Realtek RTL8187b driver
<puff> zero88: So, first thing, "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<macabro22> n2diy: I read somewhere hardy will have it by default. Can I somehow fetch it from hardy's repo?
<matthias> ahh okey i hade a similar problem but on broadcom wireless minicard ...
<LAsT> хайлайт
<zero88> puff i can scan and do see other networks other then my own
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<puff> zero88: Okay, paste it to pastebin and give us the URL.
<hischild> Jordan_U, yes i can. I have tried multiple times to install ubuntu using both the alternate disc and the live cd. Both have failed. The alternate cd died during installation, shortly after selecting resolutions. The live cd dies while it tries to boot, much alike my current system does
<n2diy> Devourer: don't know, I'm running Dapper 6.06
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is rather busy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<loquitus_of_borg> People... basically I am trying to execute the following for every file found: find somedir1/ -type f -printf 'cmp "%p" "somedir2/%f"\n'
<zero88> puff k
<Devourer> n2diy, cool. :)
<puff> zero88: You're sure your access point doesn't have any sort of mac filtering on?
<khalood> can I partition my disc first before using uNetbootin ?
<Jordan_U> hischild, So how did you install the current system in the first place?
<puff> zero88: And you're sure you're close enough to the access point?  Sometimes you can hear the access point, but the access point can't hear you.
<zero88> puff mmm not sure what you mean, but ive been able to connect before
<khalood> because i'm afraid of making some thing wrong and loose my data
<zero88> puff ya 5 feet away
<puff> Have you been able to connect before using this same hardware?
<zero88> !pastebin
<hischild> Jordan_U, switched my gfx card out with a radeon x1300, then installed it with that gfx card ... and then later on switched the nvidia one back
<zero88> pastebin!
<zero88> wheres the pastebin link
<n2diy> zero88: puff, it is possible to be _to_ close.
<Devourer> What is a root number?
<matthias> zero88 seems to me like either the driver is not the correct one or ndiswrapper or the other file installed at the same time is not there
<zero88> n2diy are you serious
<zero88> matthias its the right one
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n2diy> zero88: absolutely, it is called front end overload.
<speeddemon8803> zero88, be patient as the bot just got reset ;)
<speeddemon8803> there it is :)
<zero88> speeddemon8803, haha k
<khalood> can I partition my hard first before using uNetbootin ?
<prince_jammys> loquitus_of_borg: #bash
<zero88> n2diy was not aware of that
<n2diy> zero88: a reciever is designed to listen for microwatts, if your close, you may be a hundred or a thousand times that.
<prince_jammys> loquitus_of_borg: you'll probably need find -exec.  go to #bash and type !find
<zero88> n2diy i see
<zero88> puff http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57654/
<Jordan_U> hischild, File a bug report, then try the hardy install CD and file another bug report :) ( I have noticed that the bug reports that I have filed against a development release are more likely to be fixed by the next stable release than those filed against the current stable, not sure if that is normal though )
<speeddemon8803> Oh, and zero88, Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LjL-Temp> loquitus_of_borg: if $() doesn't work, then you can always "find .... | sh"
<zero88> speeddemon8803,  ya i did
<speeddemon8803> thats what !pastebin would tell you to go to for paste.
<zero88> speeddemon8803,  :)
<hischild> Jordan_U, yeah ... i'll do that ...
<speeddemon8803> its in the topic if you ever get the bot go missing and you want to know what our pastebin site is :)
<n2diy> zero88: it's like sitting in front of a fire, versus sitting _in_ the fire.
<zero88> n2diy whyle being connected with the ethernet cable, would i still be able to obtain a IP wirelessly
<Jordan_U> zero88, Yes
<zero88> Jordan_U, thanks
<purge_kdewallet> i am unable to purge kde wallet, i tried removing .kde/share/config/k*wallet* and nothing is working, can someone help me (its not in synaptic either)?
<n2diy> zero88: are you connected to a wireless router?
<yao_ziyuan> currently, only one app can take control of my audio playback at a time
<yao_ziyuan> how do i make multiple apps mix their sounds at the same time?
<Jordan_U> !sound | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zero88> n2diy yes with wires for now
<matthias> zero88 what do you see if using sudo ifconfig
<matthias> i eman if connected anyway or something ...
<Housefly7k> getting an error message whenever I connect an external USB harddrive or Cdrom.... error "you are not privileged to eject this volume"...I click ok and can use the cd/harddrive after tht
<n2diy> zero88: ok, you should be able to connect to other machines running wireless cards, but, you won't be able to go from router to router.
<Housefly7k> Started recently , any ideas?
<zero88> n2diy im sorry, im not sure i understand
<zero88> matthias, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57655/ other then my ethernety eth0
<mellery> how can i get wine 9.55 to run? it gives me segmentation fault
<purge_kdewallet> i am unable to get rid of kde wallet, i tried removing .kde/share/config/k*wallet* and nothing seems to be working, can someone help me (its not in synaptic either)?
<bella> hi all
<emory> Does anyone know wny Mozilla Thunderbird does not have a drafts folder?  I installed from Gutsy repositories...
<n2diy> zero88: That's ok, I'm not sure I do either! :) The way I understand it is routers are servers, and only talk to clients, two servers won't talk to each other.
<Devourer> What's a root number? I'm adding a user and it asked me for this.
<hischild> Jordan_U, download initiated ...
<IndyGunFreak> purge_kdewallet: so what does sudo aptitude remove kdewallet do?
<zero88> n2diy ok. now what would be the clinet for my wireless
<purge_kdewallet> nothing
<purge_kdewallet> says its not installed
<IndyGunFreak> purge_kdewallet: ok, then.. its likely not installe.d
<purge_kdewallet> but it keeps bugging me with kpvnc
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<hischild> Jordan_U, so should i file a bug report now or shall i wait till i've tried out hardy?
<n2diy> zero88: a box with a wireless card.
<zero88> puff, still around
<IndyGunFreak> weird, just another reason to hate KDE i guess..lol
<bella> have just installed ubuntu and I am new at this have  an external modem connected number is dialed but doesn't connect any Ideas?
<purge_kdewallet> i don't know if it is embedded in another package, do you know the name of the binary under /usr/bin, maybe i can delete it?
<Jordan_U> hischild, file now
<IndyGunFreak> bella: so ubuntu is seeing the modem, and is telling ti to dial?
<zero88> n2diy im just really confused on why i can see wireless networks but cant connect to them
<IndyGunFreak> purge_kdewallet: no cloue.. sorry.. don't use kde.. maybe askin #kubuntu
<matthias> zero88: let me get it straight, you can see the Ap but not connect no mather what settings in the router you make ...
<purge_kdewallet> ok, thanks
<bella> yes indy
<zero88> matthias yes thats correct, so im assuming it has something to do on my end other then wireless settings
<IndyGunFreak> bella: well if you're not connecting, then one would think that your settings for your dialup account are wrong.
<n2diy> zero88: are router won't talk to another router. You need a bridge to do that.
<hischild> Jordan_U, aight will do
<n2diy> are/a
<zero88> n2diy ya
<bella> but I have used the same settings all along with windows
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know how to check to see if the broadcom wifi card driver has been installed on my laptop?
<Housefly7k> i set a password for root...in my misguided efforts :)... i used "sudo passwd root" i think... any way i can reset this?
<IndyGunFreak> bella: , thats very strange, sorry, i have no logical explanation for that
<matthias> zero88: yes i think you are right, he only problem i hade with mine was change of driver but if you are sure you have the correct driver than there is something else ...
<RyanPrior> I try to install updates but it says that there is another synaptic running. However, I don't remember starting anything else. How do I stop the other synaptic?
<n2diy> SeanInSeattle: lsmod
<IndyGunFreak> Housefly7k: that wasn't very bright.
<matthias> zero88: let me check if i can find anything ...
<Housefly7k> IndyGunFreak: yeah... i was following a tutorial online
<bella> is ok Indy thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: I think it is "sudo passwd -l root". Maybe someone can confrim?
<SeanInSeattle> n2diy:  what should I be looking for there:
<IndyGunFreak> Housefly7k: always trust but verify
<zero88> matthias well, on the ndiswrapper site it said for my card that the XP version only lets you see networks,but cant connect. So i installed the 2000 version and it works, but the same issue of not connecting so i wasnt sure if it had the same problem
<zero88> matthias ok
<n2diy> SeanInSeattle: the make or model of the device
<Housefly7k> IndyGunFreak:  can you confirm Odd-rationale suggestion?
<matthias> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Housefly7k: i have no clue
<SeanInSeattle> n2diy:  I found the model, and it is listed there.
<puff> zero88: Sorry, was in another window.
<zero88> puff no problem
<SeanInSeattle> Holy crap.  It just works.  That's crazy
<puff> <zero88> puff http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57654/
<n2diy> SeanInSeattle: then the driver/module is loaded
<Housefly7k> Odd-rationale: i am gonna google that and see what comes up
<SeanInSeattle> I installed a crap load of updates today.
<SeanInSeattle> I think that did the trick.
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: ok
<puff> zero88: So which network are you trying to connect to?
<SeanInSeattle> Houston, we have wifi, over...
<zero88> puff the 2wire
<SeanInSeattle> :)
<SeanInSeattle> I'm outa here for now.  Gonna go to the coffee shop and surf around the rest of planet earth.
<puff> zero88: It's encrypted.
<zero88> puff yes
<two_bits> What package do I need to install to get man pages for c functions?
<zero88> puff and have tried connecting with and without connection
<n2diy> two_bits: look for something like c-dev, or gcc-dev
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: I'm an Arch user. We have to install sudo manually (if we want sudo). This is what we do: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disable_root_password_and_gain_su_sudo_with_no_password
<zero88> puff encrption i mean
<Housefly7k> Odd-rationale: google has 0 results for "sudo passwd -l root"
<orbisvicis> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: see step 2.4
<matthias> zero88 can you issue iwconfig wlan0
<two_bits> n2diy: thanks
<orbisvicis> really helpful ubotu
<puff> zero88: Have you ever gotten ubuntu, etc, working with this network, as it is now configured?  Also, you never answered my question:  Have you been able to connect before using this same hardware?
<Odd-rationale> Housefly7k: I would assume this would be similar to ubuntu, but not 100% sure...
<orbisvicis> i seem to have killed dns ... how can i fix it ?
<orbisvicis> so no web browsing for now
<zero88> puff yes i have on my other gateway, this is a newer version with a different card . its the realtek one. when i first installed ndiswrapper and the driver, i rebooted and it worked. but after that it hasnt sence.
<zero88> matthias yes
<matthias> zero88 can you give me the output ...
<tanner> what package do i need to compile Qt applications?
<zero88> matthias http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57656/
<matthias> zero88: thanks let me see ...
<orbisvicis> no i seem to have destroyed dhcp as well ... how can i fix it ?
<orbisvicis> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<RyanPrior> I am trying to install updates but it says that there is another synaptic running. However, I don't remember starting anything else. How do I stop the other synaptic?
<whoyane> 什么
<zero88> ryanproir system monitor
<Mba7eth> i have just configured my eth interface as static ip .... using ifconfig. I want to return it back to dhcp ?
<RyanPrior> zero88: It doesn't show up on the system monitor.
<n2diy> RyanPrior: in a terminal type synaptic, does it tell which pid is already running?
<zero88> mba7eth go to admin>network
<netron1234> ps -ef | grep -i "synaptic"
<Mba7eth> zero88 - i wanna do it using ifconfig :) , just curius
<netron1234> then kill the synaptic process
<whoyane> how can i control the panel
<matthias> zero88: i have no idea atthis moment, i will be back ...
<matthias> hungry :)
<RyanPrior> n2diy: yeah, it shows two of them running.
<zero88> mba7eth i beleive its something like ifconfig dhclient eth0
<whoyane> i just chat online
<zero88> matthias lol its ok, ive had a handfull of people helping but its crazyness
<n2diy> RyanPrior: Two!? Hmmm, write done there pid's, then enter top, when top opens, press k, then enter the pid you want to kill, and then 9
<RyanPrior> n2diy: I killed them with signal 7 instead.
<spirithands> Hello.  Does anyone in here have an ATI HD 2600 PCIe?  I got the newest x64 fglrx drivers to work so i can have full-resolution, but nothing 3D works.. such as glxgears
<n2diy> RyanPrior: did they die?
<RyanPrior> n2diy: Yes, they did.
<n2diy> RyanPrior: Then you should be good to go.
<Mba7eth> zero88 - it didnt work :(
<RyanPrior> n2diy: Now it says I have 2 broken packages. :-\
<Mba7eth> anyone ... how to bring config back an interface to dhcp using ifconfig ?
<Devourer> What is the /opt directory for?
<neil_d> I have written a gtk C program, what should I like too, to get it to compile ?
<RyanPrior> Devourer: it's there to confuse you.
<Devourer> RyanPrior, it has done it's job. :D
<zero88> mba7eth i think you have to change the /etc/netowrk/interfaces file
<RyanPrior> neil_d: You can use gcc to compile it. Install the package build-essential.
<Starnestommy> neil_d: is libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<n2diy> RyanPrior: Well, reinstall them. I don't know how, or why, you could of had two version of Synaptic running at the same time.
<zero88> mba7eth try sudo ifconfig eth0 dhcp, then sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0
<zero88> mba7eth assuming your interface is eth0
<Devourer> neil_d, you would probably want to use pkg-config as well.
<zero88> mba7eth also doing it like that only sets it for the current session
<Mba7eth> zero88 Just want it for this session :)
<zero88> did it work
<RyanPrior> n2diy: Thanks for the suggestion - I was hoping to find a way to use synaptic to find out what the problem was, but killing them worked out okay in the end.
<neil_d> Starnestommy: yes
<Mba7eth> zero88 brb :) one moment
<zero88> mba7eth k
<neil_d> Devourer: ok, what args should I pass to pkg-config
<n2diy> RyanPrior: Roger that. It's still a puzzle how you could have started two versions of synaptic, the system shouldn't let you do that.
<Devourer> neil_d, gcc -std=c99 -Wall -g main.c -o helloworld $$(pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0) $$(pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0)
<Devourer> neil_d, it would actually by $(...) instead of $$(...)
<Devourer> be*
<yo> can anyone help me with setting up a LAN between a windows and ubuntu pc?
<IanLiu> How do I get my printer address? I can access my windows with smb://192.168.0.135, but How can I retrieve my Printer address (which is plugged on my Windows PC)?
<yo> lanLiu: hold the power button on the printer?
<yo> lanLiu: it should print a page with all the info you need..
<IanLiu> Another question: I can access my Windows LAN from smb://PC.IP.ADDRESS, but when I try to access from Places > Network, I get an error...
<neil_d> Devourer: I don't seem to have the correct gtk*.pc file !  where would I get that ?
<billy> can someone help me with setting up a LAN network between a windows and ubuntu comp?
<matias> Hello, Someone knows where I have to copy java library??
<Devourer> neil_d, did you get libgtk2.0-dev?
<Devourer> neil_d, I don't really know. I downloaded the library and typed that into the console and it compiled.
<puff> How do I restart gnome/x from the shell?
<matias> someone has try asterisk-java==
<neil_d> puff: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hischild> Jordan_U, installation initiated of hardy :-)
<mop> hello all, i need help to configure wifi, because is the first time i plug the card and i don't know what i do after that :) , anyone can help me ?
<puff> matias: Thanks... gnome/x froze up on me.  DAngit.
<puff> zero88: Okay, so next question, have you ever connected to a WPA network with your current hardware/release?
<stormze1> Anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers working with an Nvidia 7950 GT card?
<ph0rensic> stormze1, use the restricted manager
<puff> zero88: Wait, rereading what you said, it sounds like you have the same PC, newer access point, and also anew network card (in the PC?)
<stormze1> ph0rensic: Doesn't work.
<matthias> mop: what have you done so far ?
<sunogbaga> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sunogbaga> !root account
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root account - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mop> matthias, b4 i was working with wired lan and this is easy for me, today i want to convert to wifi, i get access point + pci cards, i plug pci into the system and i don't know if i need to configure anything or what
<Kuwanger> Hello.  I'd like to crop an 8-bit png image from the command line without the palette changing.  What's the simplest program to do this with?
<eshaase> does ubuntu come pre-installed with any type of vnc software?
<ph0rensic> stormze1, why not? I had that card before... and it worked
<Cpudan80> eshaase: Yes
<zero88> puff no only a WEP wich is mine, but i do have the option of WPA, and yes connected only once, untill a reboot and havent been able to sence
<stormze1> Hmm.. that might be a clue.  I take it you had it for a previous version of the driver?
<Bibbie> is there a terminal command to monitor tempature of hardware?
<Cpudan80> eshaase: You've got a vncviewer (tight-vnc compatible) you can use --- as a server, there is an easy way to set it up
<stormze1> ph0rensic: Could be complicated by the fact that my display is DVI?
<CarlFK> anyone know of a deb for http://www.video4linux.org/browser/v4l2-apps ?
<ph0rensic> stormze1, No shouldn't be .. perhaps there may be a setting in xorg for that ..
<stormze1> ph0rensic: As far as I know, I've got it in there already.
<ph0rensic> stormze1, what happens exactly??
<matthias_> mog: sorry my computer turned off for some reason
<prasanna> hey guys, tryin to figure out how to fix this bug on hardy
<prasanna> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libxklavier12_3.4-2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11
<matthias_> but i am here ..
<matthias_> mog: what router do you have ?
<stormze1> I'm stuck in low res display, not using the nvidia driver.
<mop> matthias_, wb
<nickrud> prasanna: you should bring it up in #ubuntu+1, if those are both ubuntu packages it's a bug
<mop> matthias_, i asking what configuration i need to do because i have no experience with wifi
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know if the color schemes for ubuntu have been decided on?
<stormze1> ph0rensic: Hmm.. . this doesn't look promising: (--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0295) rev 161
<matthias_> okey, well to startwith what router do you have ?
<Jordan_U> hischild, LiveCD or alternate installation ( answer in #ubuntu+1 since this channel is only for stable version support )
<ph0rensic> stormze1, that happened to me once of the 5 times I've installed it. What I did was uninstall the nvidia driver making sure it was a complete removal, reconfigure the xorg and then reinstall the nvidia driver...
<ph0rensic> stormze1, no that doesnt
<eshaase> Cpudan80: VNC server software comes pre-installed with ubuntu?
<tanner> whats the command to update the location of libraries? ldconfig?
<mop> matthias_, currently i work with wired lan with netgear router, and i buy netgear access point WG602 , + netgear pci 311
<speeddemon8803> !vnc > eshaase
<Creationist> Could someone recommend a decent program that plays .midi files?
<Cpudan80> speeddemon8803: that factoid is wrong
<speeddemon8803> ah, well nevermind the private message then :)
<Cpudan80> eshaase: Yes, it comes preinstalled, just do system --> remote desktop
<s2a> wats better? vmware or virtualbox?
<Cpudan80> Do not follow the !vnc factoid
<Cpudan80> It doesnt work right
<matthias_> okey well 1:st off you need to configure wireless by entering the wireless rputers homepage by its default ip address ...
<puff> neil_d: Hm, gdm restart didn't work.  The screen still has a messed up screen redraw on it.  Anything else I should try before I reboot?
<J-a-K-e> can anyone help me troubleshoot banshee. It freezes at the "loading user interface" dialog when i try to star it
<mop> matthias_, i didn't configure access point yet , i start to plug pci card and i want to know from where i have to start
<hischild> Jordan_U, you've got your answer :-)
<matthias_> you need to connect an cable between the computer and the wireless router ...
<Cpudan80> http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/ is a better guide
<Itaku> !vnc | Itaku
<neil_d> puff: a <ctrl><alt><backspace> couldn't hurt
<pat_> ??
<J-a-K-e> have tried removing and adding again through add remove programs and synaptic package manager but no luck
<speeddemon8803> guys, cpudan80 just said not to follow !vnc as it didnt work right.
<mop> yes, matthias_ yes, the router already configured and working, i have to configure Access point, this i can read and follow, in structions my question related to the pci card, should i do anything on the computer ?
<pat_> who can tell me how to install minitab on unbuntu 6.06
<eshaase> Cpudan80: but it comes disabled?
<ph0rensic> s2a, they are both good
<Cpudan80> eshaase: Yes
<crow> how do I compile simple c++ programs?
<J-a-K-e> anyone?
<matthias_> yes check 1:st to see if ubunto find the wireless card and if it can install the driver for it or you have likethe rest of us look for drivers to the card ...
<speeddemon8803> s2a, personal preference, you would have to try both to see what suits you better.
<matthias_> go to ..
<Cpudan80> crow: g++ file.cpp -o myExecutable
<ph0rensic> s2a, Give virtualbox a go first IMO
<Cpudan80> crow: you need the build-essential package
<s2a> speeddemon8803, ph0rensic, i have dial-up and am almost done downloading virtual box...i was just asking and hoping u ppl said virtual box lol
<speeddemon8803> I agree with ph0rensic, virtualbox usually suits a lot of people..vmware can get kinda cranky.
<matthias_> system->administration.>restricted drivers manager and see if your card appears there ..
<prasanna> is there a set of keys that causes an automatic log off?
<s2a> my problem is i need virtual xp to see 250 gb external hd
<puff> neil_d: ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do anything at the machine's keyboard;  I'm ssh'ed in from another machine.
<speeddemon8803> s2a, we did :P
<s2a> usb
<prasanna> cause i've been typing, pressed a few keys (shift and something) thats logged me off
<hischild> s2a, virtualbox is a lot friendlier and easier to use then vmware, who can be a real pain in the ass to install properly
<ph0rensic> s2a, why ? I doubt it will see it if your host isn't seeing it
<mop> matthias_, unfortunately i don't have X, i work though consol
<ph0rensic> s2a, it probably just isn't mounting
<s2a> ph0rensic, my host sees it no problem
<billy> when i ping my windows comp from my ubuntu comp, the packages go thru the LAN cable connecting them both, and when i ping from the wireless, nothing comes through, but when i turn off wireless and ping, neither go through...
<ph0rensic> s2a, Oh ok,
<tyreth> I just installed 7.10 server version on a sata drive.  I have an IDE drive attached, but I can't see any /dev/hda* files.  Why would they be missing - is there some ide software I need to install?
<s2a> ph0rensic, so..any help plz :)
<mop> matthias_, when lspci the card appear
<neil_d> puff: I dont know of anything else.  how are you viewing the computer?  VNC ?
<Enigma0> is there a partition on the ide drive tyreth
<puff> neil_d: ssh.
<tyreth> Enigma0, yes, Knoppix picks it up
<ph0rensic> s2a, with what?
<Enigma0> is it ntfs?
<billy> help?
<tyreth> Enigma0, but there's no hd* in /dev
<tyreth> ext3 I believe
<Enigma0> then it should see it
<puff> neil_d: I have a laptopn, thinkpad t43p running ubuntu, that's experiencing this problem.  I have run into it sevearl times since upgrading to gutsy.  Previously I held down the power key for 4 seconds to force reboot. This time around I decided to try ssh'ing in from a PC I also have, which worked.
<invitado> hi! somebody knows if there are problems with CUPS on Gutsy?
<s2a> ph0rensic, i want virtualbox to see my 250 gb hd so i can use windows software that doesnt work with wine bcuz i have a skool project and need to use a windows app to make video files into iso for dvd that can be burnt, i tried linux apps and all had some sort of problem
<tyreth> Enigma0, exactly, which is why I'm here asking why it's not there
<matthias_> what do you see if typing suod iwconfig wlan0
<puff> neil_d: Oh, I disabled compiz.
<matthias_> sudo
<parmenides> I am in need of some installation help with an old server that fails to install please
<crow> thanks alot guys
<kurtis> i turned off my screen saver, but for some reason after 5 or 10 minutes of inactivity my screen goes black and I have to jiggle my mouse to get the screen back. Its kind of irritating when watching movies. any suggestions?
<ChaosMachine> Just so I am clear, I cannot delete/write anything to my mounted NTFS drive from ubuntu?
<mop> matthias_,  ndiswrapper -l result ( fwlan : driver installed , netwg11t : driver installed , wg311v3 : driver installed )
<speeddemon8803> parmenides, what is it doing exactly..more info is definately needed.
<ph0rensic> s2a, Oh i see.. umm i think you can mount a folder as a drive
<willis_> ChaosMachine,  i read/wtite ntfs all the time.
<parmenides> is an old server with scsi array
<s2a> well can i have step by step instructions plz cuz im very very very very desperate
<ph0rensic> s2a, which the drive will be a folder under ubuntu (which is a file ...)
<ChaosMachine> willis_, ah, how do you go about doing that?
<parmenides> fails on every type of ubuntu install
<speeddemon8803> !enter > parmenides
<willis_> !ntfs-3g | ChaosMachine,
<ubotu> ChaosMachine,: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<speeddemon8803> parmenides, please see your private messages, thanks.
<s2a> ph0rensic, ok but how do i do that?
<mop> matthias_ iwconfig wlan0 > wlan0     No such device
<Adylas> Hello ! When installing Gusty on my machine, I did sellect french as language. The OS is in french but not Ooo and thunderbird + others. Why ?
<ChaosMachine> willis_, thank you, I'll go ahead and read.
<Creationist> How can I play .midi files in Linux?
<paddygman> Hi all
<willis_> ChaosMachine,  i just instgall/run the ntfs-config tool.
<tyreth> wow, haven't seen .midi in a while.  does xmms work for it?
<ph0rensic> s2a, ok one sec lemme look
<matthias_> mop so either the wireless is not activated but how to activate it from terminal window , hmmm, let me check ...
<speeddemon8803> tyrenth, i havent seen it in years man.
<matthias_> would be a bit easier from the compyter and graphically ...
<dhlagers> what's a good warez channel?
<s2a> ph0rensic, thx alot
<paddygman> Anyone any ideas how to stop a "The Generated cache was invalid" error when installing aps
<matthias_> mop: i will do my best ...
<speeddemon8803> !offtopic | dhlagers
<ubotu> dhlagers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<s2a> Creationist, doesnt linux automatically find the codecs?
<Creationist> s2a: Hmm... not that I'm aware of.
<Creationist> s2a: Double clicking the file does nothing but list nothing lol
<ph0rensic> s2a, no you have to download many codecs because they are non-free
<s2a> Creationist, which version u using bcuz 7.04 and 7.10 do
<gunblade> hello
<parmenides> I can type a letter speeddemon8803, I do not mind. It gives the wrong bnn value message every time, but I have found the fix for that. noew it hangs and fails to read from the cd. and I installed earlier today with the same cd on a different machine. the only installation I have had work is a debian net install. am I missing something with the scsi array that is messing this up?
<Creationist> s2a: I have 7.10.  Opening in VLC doesn't work either.
<ph0rensic> s2a, midi files may be different tho
<s2a> Creationist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53599
<matthias_> mop: get on the graphical interface and follow as this page do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<gunblade> exit
<speeddemon8803> parmenides, sorry to say i have never dealt with scsi devices before.
<s2a> Creationist, o nvm
<MagnumRapper> real codec wont work
<s2a> Creationist, dint read it lol
<matthias_> mop the example will apply to you, the terminal window example is harder but i see that you have not wireless activated ...
<ph0rensic> s2a, another idea is where it says Host cd/dvd-rom Drive, change that to your external
<mop> matthias_, thx for your interest , i will read and try if something not work of course i will back again here :)
<puff> neil_d: Oh yeah, btw, while this is going on, top shows xorg is using 97% of cpu.
<puff> neil_d:  rebooting now.
<s2a> ph0rensic, wait im almost done downloading and i think there is dependencies after :'( ALL ON DIAL-UP
<paddygman> Anyone any ideas how to stop a "The Generated cache was invalid" error when installing aps
<paddygman> tried to remove a icon from menus manually and get error when reinstalling
<s2a> Creationist, im still searching for a guide for u
<McJerry> what would be the best way to backup the entire hard drive on a production ubuntu server?
<Housefly7k> Any suggestions for channels on IRC? Linux related or Computer/Tech related in general
<Creationist> s2a: Apparently it requires jumping through a ton of hoops... according to MY search results.
<thinkpaduser> McJerry, Ghost for Linux, i think
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am trying to install a windows application onto ubuntu using WINE but as soon as I put the CD in, the cdrom0 - File Browser says <The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "cdrom0".> Any ideas anyone?
<Creationist> s2a: Funny that technology that ancient is still not fully supported, eh?
<thinkpaduser> McJerry, free download
<McJerry> thinkpaduser: will google it, tx
<Creationist> JonathanEllis: Are you an administrator with full priviledges?
<ph0rensic> McJerry, Really depends on how you want the backups to perform, etc
<JonathanEllis> No, just a user
<s2a> Creationist, go to http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/gutsy/#timidity and do ctrl+f for "TiMidity"
<s2a> Creationist, i havent read much but it looks good from wat i read
<sunogbaga> exit
<ph0rensic> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ph0rensic> McJerry, ^^
<McJerry> ph0rensic: I have a production server running freeradius and god knows I didn't document my steps so I just wanna image the drive in it's current state then will perform nightly backups of the mysql database(s) in case of emergency. I think that will be my best backup plan
<McJerry> k, tx
<Sweet-P> McJerry...how about dd'ing it to a network share
<speeddemon8803> !cloning > speeddemon8803
<inacoma> Sup guys
<thinkpaduser> McJerry, sorry, i thought you meant image the drive, rather than a daily backup :) my bad
<ph0rensic> thinkpaduser, well he does want a current image, but also wants nightly backups...
<inacoma> i'm installing Ubuntu Server for the second time, i get into the installation... and after entering a host name (I'm installing LAMP server) it just hangs on the blue screen with a grey textbox at the bottom? that i can type in... but nothing is poping up?
<thinkpaduser> ph0rensic, ah
<s2a> ph0rensic, k, now depencies r being downloaded and wen they're done ill get bak, k?
<McJerry> thinkpaduser: you were correct, i will image the drive for the configuration and then do nightly backups for the database changes
<chris0> thinkpaduser: what kind do you have?
<thinkpaduser> McJerry, awesome.  i think G4L is a great tool
<thinkpaduser> McJerry, only one i know that recognizes reiserfs
<inacoma> Anyone know why this is happening for me?
<inacoma> :\
<thinkpaduser> chris0, T60
<ph0rensic> McJerry, check out that link i sent.. it has a  lot of good information regarding backup including which type is best to suite your needs (software, differential vs full, network backups etc)
<ph0rensic> s2a, k
<thinkpaduser> chris0, and a few oldies
<netron1234> small minor tip: if you cant get urbanterror to work in gnome, try running it under icewm or fluxbox.
<LAsT> where are you from?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: t61 here. Good puters....!ot > me
<LAsT> o_O
<J-a-K-e> hello all, does anyone know how i can stop banshee from freezing at startup
<netron1234> uk here
<inacoma> i'm installing Ubuntu Server for the second time, i get into the installation... and after entering a host name (I'm installing LAMP server) it just hangs on the blue screen with a grey textbox at the bottom? that i can type in... but nothing is poping up?
<inacoma> Anyone know why this is happening for me?
<inacoma> :\
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i have never had a better laptop
<netron1234> jake -> try rhythmbox or amarok.
<LAsT> J-a-K-e ctrl+c? =)
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I've heard really good things about the t60s. The t61 is a little picky with Linux, but otherwise I love it
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it is the 'Death Star' amongst the white Apple 'Alliance' in the office!
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i think they are the same but yours has the WAN card?
<psycholvlan> does ubuntu already come with drivers for the Intel GMA X3100 video card or do you have to d/l them somewhere?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am trying to read a cd but I get the error <The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "cdrom0".>. I can list the files using sudo ls but that doesnt help because it is an installation disc for a piece of windows software which I want to use under WINE. I read that it is a very bad idea to run WINE using sudo. Any ideas?
<netron1234> inacoma ->  it means that the orbits of mars are in the wrong conjunction with scorpio. try burning some insense.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, Gentoo is dreamy on this one
<chris0> thinkpaduser: lol. I've had people ask me whether mine's REALLY REALLY old...I just boutght it!. Mine can have the WAN card. I'd run Gentoo if I had time...I can't afford to spend 24 hours updating....
<inacoma> that was clever netron, did it take you that long to come up with that?
<netron1234> jonathan _> its a scratched cd.
<s2a> any1 no the exact date of 8.04?
<inacoma> fucking clown.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, the install took a while.  but that was a year ago :)
<J-a-K-e> netron1234: ya... amarok hasn't got the best sound quality and rhythmbox doesn't support ldsa
<LAsT> JonathanEllis o_O lol?
<netron1234> inacoma -> you gave no tech details.
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yup...I ran Gentoo for about a year on a custom desktop....If I had time I'd still be running it, but I need a box that's actually sort of stable, hence Ubuntu
<yyeago> I get an error message saying my $HOME/.drmc is being ignored
<yyeago> But I don't even see a $HOME/.drmc
<JonathanEllis> Netron: I dont think its a scratched cd. LAst: Didnt understand o_O lol?
<spirithands> Hey guys.. i'm going nutzo here.  I've got an ATI Radeon HD 2600 PCIe card.  When I use the vesa driver, it works fine.  I when through the "radeonhd" xorg driver setup procedure @ http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-641247.html  and it still kicks back to the failsafe low resolution driver ..  The radeonhd driver exists:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-641247.html
<inacoma> ...
<spirithands> What is the problem?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i used Ubuntu on this a few times.  but to get most stuff to work (suspend, fglrx, madwifi-ng, hdapsd, thinkfinger) i needed to compile everything manually anyway so...
<inacoma> What technical details do you need...
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it wasn't easy, but it is more stable than Ubuntu ever was
<chris0> thinkpaduser: really? The only thing I don't have working is HDAPS because I don't have time to patch my own kernel
<ForzaPalermo> anyone here good with getting ssh working properly? i am trying to get it to work using public/private keys
<speeddemon8803> inacoma, any errors that may have happened..if their longer than 1 line use the pastebin site.
<netron1234> inacoma -> a bit more than what you gave...
<thinkpaduser> chris0, are you using the Ubuntu stock kernel?
<inacoma> speeddemon8803: no errors...
<speeddemon8803> hmmm...
<inacoma> its just hangs after i type hostname,
<chris0> thinkpaduser: now, yes. I ran the rt kernel for a while, because I do a lot of audio stuff, but I haven't had time for that since I reinstalled.
<speeddemon8803> that could be SO many things.
<speeddemon8803> :/
<inacoma> well not hangs... just the blue installation screen with grey text area at the bottom
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it's pretty easy to patch the sources and install your own as a .deb package
<prasanna> by accident i've pressed shift and backspace a few times now, it automatically logs me out
<thinkpaduser> chris0, hdaps is fun even without the patch.  playing Neverball anyway- tilting the laptop around as a joystick haha
<netron1234> inacoma-> kernel in ubuntu doesnt like your hardware.. try a different distro
<prasanna> is there away i can disable that
<ForzaPalermo> anyone here good with getting ssh working properly? i am trying to get it to work using public/private keys
<N1ghtCawler> How do i "unsplit" a a screen window?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: the problem is that the patch for HDAPS doesn't exactly mesh with the Ubuntu kernel and I have yet to figure out why. I was talking to another Thinkpad owner who said that it's a scsi/ata issue...btw to clarify, I have HDAPS, I just don't have disk head parking
<inacoma> intep pentium d
<inacoma> :>
<inacoma> intel
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i ran into that
<chris0> thinkpaduser: and?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i needed to find the RIGHT patch which was a pain
<netron1234> night -> split window where? what software?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, and then turn some stuff around in the kernel
<chris0> thinkpaduser: do you happen to know which one it is? I found a bunch, but none of hte patches work with 2.6.22-14
<thinkpaduser> chris0, for some reason the drive would be sda sometimes and then hda others
<chris0> thinkpaduser: really....I've never had THAT problem
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i am using 2.6.24
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it was weird
<psycholvlan> does ubuntu come in a 64 bit version?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, but it went away
<dlsweeney> yes
<thinkpaduser> chris0, for your kernel i followed a link on the Thinkwiki site
<psycholvlan> how you get the 64bit version?
<dion> uiiiiiiiiiiii
<Starnestommy> psycholvlan: the amd64 version is 64 bit
<psycholvlan> oh
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i tried one or two that weren't necessarily meant for that kernel, i remember
<bad_angle> uiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<psycholvlan> it based on processor?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, but found one that didn't fail to patch eventually
<wease|> nightcrawler: i know this sounds basic but....did you try the "auto" adjust button on your monitor?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yeah, if I remember correctly, there was a list of them. I tried every one and they all won't work.
<aubade> Any reports of OO.o not displaying icons in the toolbars and context menus for 7.10?
<psycholvlan>  cuz I know in windows i need to use 64bit for my 4Gigs of RAM to show up
<thinkpaduser> chris0, hmmm
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i'll see if i have it around to pastebin
<chris0> thinkpaduser: thz!!
<psycholvlan> this ubuntu only shows 2.7Gigs
<thinkpaduser> chris0, if you pop up to a 2.6.24 kernel i have the right one :)
<wease|> N1ghtcawler:  i know this sounds basic but....did you try the "auto" adjust button on your monitor?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, that was a pain to find.  gentoo doesn't even have it in their repos yet
<chris0> thinkpaduser: where did you find 24? different repo?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i'm on gentoo.  you might not have it in yours yet?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: oh yea....that's what it is.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, rats
<thinkpaduser> chris0, might be a 'wait till Herdy' thing
<chris0> well, if you don't mind, pastebin your patch and I'll see if I can get a 24 kernel
<s2a> ph0rensic, yo its all done
<thinkpaduser> chris0, ok
<chris0> thinkpaduser: it's mainly that I haven't had time to play with it, and I dont want to screw up my machine. I've done it enough times already
<ph0rensic> s2a, follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627847
<thinkpaduser> chris0, try this: http://pastebin.com/m51294ade
<yo> both of my computers are connected directly thru NIC cards with a crossover cable. I can browse the ubuntu shared folder from my windows pc, but not the other way around. how do i fix this?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, yeah i know that feeling.  i always have a 'safe' kernel in GRUB
<thinkpaduser> chris0, because i mess everything up almost daily
<bill1> hello?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, that patch *might* work on your 2.6.22 kernel
<billy> can someone help por favor?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, sometimes they do depending on what changes are made?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yep. For some reason, the main problem has been that Gutsy insists on packaging the Nvidia drivers and the Madwifi drivers together. I'm going to give the patch a try now....
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it is worth a shot.  you can just apt-get remove --purge the sources and delete the tree if it fails
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i used the madwifi-ng drivers from their website via svn
<thinkpaduser> chris0, in order to get monitor mode to work
<thinkpaduser> chris0, and blacklisted the ath_hal module
<icesword> hi, am using virtualbox now,it said cannot lock and allocate memory,what is wrong
<thinkpaduser> chris0, they have a good howto for Ubuntu
<chris0> thinkpaduser: madwifi doesn't work for me unless I'm literally within 4 feet of an AP. So I'm using Ndiswrapper now
<thinkpaduser> chris0, ahh!  really?
<kurumin> #c4ll
<thinkpaduser> chris0, try the svn sources if you get time.  what card do you have?
<kurumin> hello
<chris0> thinkpaduser: the problem is that madwifi and ndiswrapper don't get along together.
<mixed> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<gotgnu> how do I fix a grub error 17
<chris0> thinkpaduser: atheros a/b/g
<inacoma> one question
<inacoma> with an Intel Pentium D
<thinkpaduser> chris0, gotcha
<inacoma> do i get x86 or 64 install
<inacoma> ;X
<billy> howcome i can browse through my ubuntu comp from a windows comp but not vice versa?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: my solution was to get rid of madwifi (and nvidia), install ndiswrapper, and then install the nvidia driver from the nvidia site.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, is it the AR5212? (lspci will tell you if you have pciutils installed)
<mixed> anyone know how to make the scroll wheel work correctly on the mouse?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I believe it's the NET5211...but I'm lspci'ing now
<thinkpaduser> chris0, have you been blacklisting the Ubuntu modules when you install the website drivers?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I don't seem to need to. I just uninstalled linux-restricted-modules and that took care of it.
<linuxpoet>  linuxpoet
<thinkpaduser> chris0, right.  that would
<ripdisk__> reboot
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i have the ATI card
<thinkpaduser> chris0, but i too use the website stuff
<thinkpaduser> chris0, mine worked together.  i don't see how they could conflict but who knows...
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yeah, it seems to work better than envy (or the Ubuntu restricted drivers)
<ph0rensic> when is the /tmp folder cleared??
<bazhang> billy: probably need the ext3 drivers for windows
<chris0> thinkpaduser: the problem is ubuntu's setup. They try to override ndiswrapper for some reason
<thinkpaduser> chris0, funny.  i have never had ndiswrapper work for me
<klifton> I am having a problem with getting java to function in firefox.   Can anyone help me to get it working?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, Ubuntu can be pretty pushy with it's own method, true indeed
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i'd blacklist their stuff anyway
<pyutaros> Hi there.
<billy> bazhang: it only happens with lan tho, when i browse thru wireless it works fine
<thinkpaduser> chris0, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist i think
<gotgnu> how do I fix a grub error 17...is there a how to?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: well, it seems to be working for now, so I'm happy (until it breaks again)
<thinkpaduser> chris0, haha good point
<thinkpaduser> chris0, now you see why my stuff breaks a lot :)
<billy> bahzang?
<pyutaros> Anyone have a sec to help with a rather nasty one?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I've used Gentoo, I've been there. "Oh it's only one small conf file....what's the harm in tinkering with it??"
<thinkpaduser> chris0, in my experience Ubuntu releases are unstable.  things that worked once fail to the next release
<DShepherd> what do I need to install to setup an ftp server on my machine?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, right! then you forgot which file you edited
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yes.  I just tried the patch and it doesn't like it. Oh well....
<thinkpaduser> chris0, rats
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it will with the next release maybe?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I have a friend (also a thinkpad owner) who just got it working on a Gentoo T42. I'll get him to look at it some day.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i don't seem to have the 2.6.22 patch any longer.  i recall it being easier to find than this one though
<thinkpaduser> chris0, nice
<billy> anyone?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: here's where I've been finding my patches: http://www.zen24593.zen.co.uk/hdaps/  Same place as you?
<pyutaros> What's up billy?
<Rael> I am using ubuntu. for some reason my sound has stopped working. the volume is up and the files play fine but no sound
<levander> billy: on the linux computer 'smbclient -L <windows box name>'
<thinkpaduser> chris0, not me
<speeddemon8803> !sound | rael
<thinkpaduser> chris0, here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/HDAPS
<ubotu> rael: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<speeddemon8803> have you tried this rael?
<billy> pyutaros: i cant browse through my files on muy windows comp from my ubuntu comp thru LAN, but i can on wireles..
<Rael> the alsa volume control thing opens up
<levander> billy: did you try the command I gave you?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i am pretty sure the one i used was named a bunch of numbers
<billy> can i do that connection specifically?
<pyutaros> billy: what levander said.
<billy> like eth0 vs eth1?
<levander> billy: it's a debugging command
<chris0> thinkpaduser: whoa dude how did I miss that? Ive had that page bookmarked for a while.....D'OH!
<mixed> anyone know how to make the scroll wheel work correctly on the mouse?
<orbisvicis> my dhcp got messed up by ebox [ i think ] ... can someone ps aux | grep -i dhc for me ?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, haha
<billy> oh okay.. one sex
<billy> sec***
<billy> ahhhhh sry lmao
<levander> billy: what's the name of your windows box?
<billy> BILLY
<thinkpaduser> chris0, Thinkwiki is where it's at playa!
<billy> lol
<chris0> !Language | :D
<ubotu> :D: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yep
<levander> billy: 'smbclient -L BILLY'
<pyutaros> Does anyone here know how to manually start up networking from TTY1, pre xserver?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i KNOW my XUbuntu Gutsy patch for 2.6.22 came from there
<tbrock> hey whats the best way to get involved with development
<s2a> any1 no of a windows program that does wat devede does?
<billy> what am i looking for?
<billy> what am i looking for in there?
<billy> sry for the repeat
<thinkpaduser> chris0, but it might not have been named properly
<levander> billy: paste the output
<levander> tbrock: do you know any programming languages?
<Flannel> !contribute | tbrock
<ubotu> tbrock: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<chris0> thinkpaduser: there's a 2.6.22.9 patch...lemme try that
<Flannel> s2a: #windows is where you should ask that
<billy> Domain=[BILLY] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<thinkpaduser> chris0, nice...
<pyutaros> I've got a pretty nasty error keeping me out of xserver, but I've gotten into the console, and just need to be able to download packages to correct some issues.
<s2a> Flannel, i dint even no there is a windows irc! k, thx alot
<levander> billy: is it just that one line?
<levander> !paste | billy
<ubotu> billy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<billy>         Sharename       Type      Comment
<billy>         ---------       ----      -------
<billy>         Documents and Settings Disk
<billy>         IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
<billy>         print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
<billy>         SharedDocs      Disk
<FloodBot2> billy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<levander> damn, i knew that was coming
<Flannel> pyutaros: aptitude is a curses GUI, otherwise you use apt-get
<Flannel> pyutaros: oh, you need netwokring
<levander> billy: it's working.  Why do you think it's not?
<pyutaros> Flannel: yepper
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i bet you could dl the kernel.org 2.6.24 sources and use my patch and my config to have everything work
<billy> when i turn off wireless it doesn't work anymore.
<levander> billy: and, do use a pastebin for multi-line pasting next time
<thinkpaduser> chris0, if you wanted to get really dirty haha
<pyutaros> Flannel: networking is out
<billy> levander: np
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I'll probably end up doing that someday. I've rolled enough kernels....
<J-a-K-e> does anyone know how to use audio plugins with banshee?
<Flannel> pyutaros: /etc/init.d/networking
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I made my own realtime kernels back in Fedora 2
<levander> billy: well then, if you turn off your wireless network connection, how do you think you're connecting to the network?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, getting the right config sucks.  i will pastebin mine for you
<billy> through a crossover lan cable connected to both comps
<billy> im not that dumb lol
<chris0> thinkpaduser: thz
<pyutaros> Flannel: checking
<NetEcho> hey guys
<Flannel> pyutaros: with configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<billy> levander: and ive done the ping command while wireless is disconnected and i get replies
<speeddemon8803> !remastersys > speeddemon8803
<Adylas> Hello ! The only user on my ubuntu box has a password with a "é" in it. But the login screen is in english ? (Unable to type é)
<levander> billy: The problem is with your crossover cable.  I don't know how to set that up.
<Adylas> What I can do ?
<Flannel> pyutaros: the other option is sneakernet
<NetEcho> I"m having an issue getting ubuntu to play sound through my USB headset
<billy> levander: why would i get a reply if its my crossover cable?
<tbrock> levander yeah i know java and perl pretty well
<pyutaros> Flannel: uggh
<levander> billy: other networking, besides samba is working with the crossover cable?
<tbrock> can some C++/C
<Flannel> pyutaros: Do you have an Ubuntu box that works?
<tbrock> php
<pyutaros> Flannel: so what am I doing in those two locations.
<pyutaros> Flannel: yes this one.
<billy> levander: i can read and get files off the ubuntu comp from my windows, but not vice versa thru the crossover cable
<Flannel> pyutaros: you can use aptOnCD to greatly simplify sneakernet
<NetEcho> Anyone know how to get everything playing through a Logitech USB headset? I tried to set it as the device in volume control but that didn't seem to help
<levander> tbrock: check out a project called 'al fresco' - it's a Java CMS.  The Ubuntu people don't do a lot of programming in those languages.  I think it's mostly python and C/C++ for Ubuntu.
<pyutaros> Flannel: splain please
<Flannel> pyutaros: interfaces is the configuration, networking is the script that starts/stops networking
<thinkpaduser> chris0, here is 2.6.22, except it has the tuxonice suspend2 patch: http://pastebin.com/m99d47de
<SpookyET> Ubuntu is a bitch to configure manually since it's hard to find the location of any thing, and the GUI tools are lacking.
<billy> levander?
<pyutaros> Flannel: no I meant splain aptoncd
<speeddemon8803> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<levander> tbrock: But, if you're a junior programmer, I hope you're not expecting people to involve you in design very quickly.  Probably even as a senior programmer you'll be fixing bugs and testing first.  There's also the Mythbuntu project that's actively recruiting ppl if you're interested in that.
<Flannel> pyutaros: AptOnCD is a ... uh, synaptic-by-proxy sort of thing.  You use it on a computer with networking, it downloads all the (up to date) packages (and depends) for stuff, and makes them easy to burn.  You take the CD you burned to the other computer, and it acts as a repository
<billy> levander what can i do?
<pyutaros> Flannel: I see.
<billy> levander: i can read and get files off the ubuntu comp from my windows, but not vice versa thru the crossover cable
<Adylas> Hello ! The only user on my ubuntu box has a password with a "é" in it. But the login screen is in english ? (Unable to type é). What I can do ? Thanks in advence.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, and here is 2.6.24: http://pastebin.com/m24983ef
<levander> billy: Is stuff besides samba working with the crossover cable?
<levander> networking stuff
<billy> what kinda network stuff?
<Flannel> tbrock: check out #ubuntu-motu, or #ubuntu-bugs, you can probably find some low hanging fruit there
<billy> NFS i think?
<billy> i disable ip6v already as well
<NetEcho> How do you switch your active sound device to a headset so that Totem and other players will use that sound interface instead of the speakers?
<JDStone> webmin packages are broken in Ubuntu Edgy
<thinkpaduser> chris0, a 'make oldconfig' on those and you will have everything work right, surely
<levander> billy: did you try 'smbclient -L BILLY' while the wireless connection was off?
<JDStone> maybe I should upgrade to Gutsy
<billy> nope
<JDStone> :?
<billy> but that means disconnecting from here
<JDStone> oops
<JDStone> ?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, even gensplash, suspend/hibernate
<billy> so ill be right back
<Flannel> JDStone: webmin packages don't exist in edgy
<pyutaros> Flannel: what was the second path you gave?
<levander> billy: Ah, that is a quandary.  Let me think a second.
<n00bness> hey guys im configuring my network here but it does not work
<n00bness> auto eth0
<n00bness> iface eth0 inet static
<n00bness> address 192.168.1.110
<n00bness> gateway 192.168.1.1
<n00bness> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot2> n00bness: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris0> thinkpaduser: good....actually I've never gotten hibernate to work, so that'd be good. I have suspend most of the time....
<tbrock> levander i don't mind, i just want to get invovled
<Flannel> pyutaros: /etc/network/interfaces (config file), /etc/init.d/networking (script to restart)
<tbrock> what projects are cool
<tbrock> and really growing fast
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i have another config here
<tbrock> mythbuntu is tight
<mouseboyx> in the ubuntu php -apache2 how do i disable php from executing in certain directories.
<chris0> thinkpaduser: for which?
<yyeago> IS it just me or did the partitioner get 200% less helpful come 7.10
<levander> tbrock: head into #mythbuntu and ask about getting involved.  You'll probably need a capture card though, so you can have a running system at home if you want to help with that project.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, this one is the one i used in Xubuntu Gutsy for 2.6.22-9
<pyutaros> Flannel: I think I just need to run the script.
<yyeago> I thought it would auto-partition my drive into 3 partitions...but it only gave me two!
<thinkpaduser> chris0, this is with Tuxonice and the SLAB thingy so it suspends
<Flannel> pyutaros: sudo /etc/init.d/interfaces restart
<computerex> does anyone know why my panels sometimes become invisible? The fix is simple enough, metacity --replace, but I am curios
<chris0> thinkpaduser: ok....
<Flannel> pyutaros: er, /networking not /interfaces
<ph0rensic> yyeago, maybe its me and you heeh
<yyeago> what do you mean?
<pyutaros> Flannel: Actually, I did start and got an OK.
<n00bness> i have a linksys router this is the config im giving my network http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57660/ any idea why it wouldnt work ?
<ph0rensic> yyeago, about the partitioner being less useful
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i'd use this on yours: http://pastebin.com/m4216dfbe
<yyeago> QUESTION: should the auto-partitioner give me TWO partitions or THREE partitions???
<pyutaros> Flannel: now what would be a good test.  prolly ifconfig.
<levander> billy: All I can think of is to explain to you why I think it's not working...  Let me pastebin some instructions.
<yyeago> I thought common linux setup was 3
<NetEcho> Ok I am using a laptop and just plugged in my Logitech USB headset. Ubuntu recognizes it but even when I go to volume properties and set it to Logitech everything else still trys to use my Speakers and not the headset... how do I correct this issue?
<ph0rensic> yyeago, are you dualbooting?
<yyeago> ph0rensic: no
<thinkpaduser> chris0, ha! there it is!  i found your patch for tux on ice AND hdaps!
<NetEcho> evening ph0rensic
<yyeago> but i am loading a home drive
<ph0rensic> yyeago, full install to drive?
<yyeago> ph0rensic: yeah
<pyutaros> Flannel: I'm not seeing any eth in my output.
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, hey!
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i knew i kept this junk for a reason :)
<yyeago> ph0rensic: my /home/ drive is NFS
<ph0rensic> yyeago, then just two one for swap and the other for root
<fouad> n00bness, why you dont use dhcp ?
<mouseboyx> in the ubuntu php -apache2 how do i disable php from executing in certain directories.
<yyeago> ph0rensic: cool
<chris0> thinkpaduser: really? that rocks!
<NetEcho> ph0rensic, any idea how to solve my issue?
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, oh what is it.. i just got in
<Frogzoo> ph0rensic: yeah, the ubuntu autopartition's not too flash
<pyutaros> Maybe my problem is hardware detection.
<NetEcho> ph0rensic,  ah just started using x-chat.. hard to keep up in it lol anyway here it is "I am using a laptop and just plugged in my Logitech USB headset. Ubuntu recognizes it but even when I go to volume properties and set it to Logitech everything else still trys to use my Speakers and not the headset... how do I correct this issue?"
<thinkpaduser> chris0, here's the patch for 2.6.22.9 or whatever that config was for: http://pastebin.com/m4afd1935
<Frogzoo> ph0rensic: just 2 partitions seems a bit ewww, but some people like it that way
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, Oh man i dunno sorry I haven't tried anything like that yet
<yo> levander: it decided to start working after that command
<thinkpaduser> chris0, for the tux on ice patch go here: http://www.tuxonice.net/downloads/all/
<NetEcho> ph0rensic, okidokie, how are you today?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, and get tuxonice-3.0-rc2-for-2.6.22.11.patch.bz2
<ph0rensic> Frogzoo, you can make more, but auto-wise it defaults to 2
<billy> levander: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57661/
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, Doing alright, u?
<billy> hey ph0rensic
<chris0> thinkpaduser: ok
<billy> its yo
<thinkpaduser> chris0, use that tux-on-ice patch, the hdaps parking patch, and my config and you are SET UP
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i had everything working great with those
<ph0rensic> billy, yah i saw earlier when you switched
<NetEcho> ph0rensic, not to shabby. I'm out of town visiting my parents so I only have my laptop, usualy I'd stream music off my computer so headphones aren't an issue
<billy> lol okay
<JDStone> Flannel: do they exist i Gutys?
<JDStone> webmind
<JDStone> *webmin
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, ahh i see
<yyeago> I've got an edubuntu lab. What would be the best way to deploy all machines with exactly the same setup?
<NetEcho> ph0rensic, any idea if ubuntu has a shortcut key combo to go to desktop like windows' Winkey + D?
<billy> ph0rensic:i finally got everything working.. made a crossover cable from a patch cable and now im transferring all my files
<chris0> thinkpaduser: cool Thanks!
<ph0rensic> billy, right on
<billy> yeah
<thinkpaduser> chris0, one thing though
<chris0> thinkpaduser: ?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i have an ATI driver
<billy> ph0rensic: i think to save myself from retransferring files, im just gonna switch out the hardrvies in mine and my bros com since their identical
<ph0rensic> NetEcho, yah it does .. I dont know what it is, are you using compiz?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yep. I'll have to go through for that.
<billy> transferring them back to my comp*
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i used this howto to use all that stuff
<pyutaros> Let me start over.  I am unable to boot to GUI, and am getting errors in syslog.
<ph0rensic> billy, you really need to mug someone for their external HDD heeh
<thinkpaduser> chris0, http://blog.vaxius.net/?p=19
<levander> billy: http://pastebin.ca/921566
<billy> ph0rensic: lmao yeah.. not really now that i have the LAN going, file transfer is pretty fast now
<NetEcho> ph0rensic, yes I am running compiz right now
<thinkpaduser> chris0, that shows you how to make a nice .deb for the kernel image
<yyeago> QUESTION: I've got an edubuntu lab. What would be the best way to deploy all machines with exactly the same setup?
<levander> billy: why not just transfer the files over the wireless connection?
<ph0rensic> billy, good for u .. glad you got it all working
<Flannel> JDStone: No.  Its a security risk, no longer supported in Debian or Ubuntu
<Flannel> yyeago: LTSP
<cottima> hello, is there a tool to boot an iso of a lvm partition?
<billy> levander: because the wireless is mad slow compared to the LAN
<chris0> thinkpaduser: thz! it'd be nice if I could get everything working. I've got almost everything...this would be the final touch
<thinkpaduser> chris0, you might not need that SLAB/SLUB thing changed for suspend to work with a Nvidia card
<billy> levander: im transferring 30GB+/- 5GB
<pyutaros> Specifically, "Pango-Warning: pango_cairo_font_get_scaled_font called with bad font, expect ugly output.
<levander> billy: just copy them over, go to bed, get up in morning, it's done.  Don't have to screw with hard drives or anything.
<thinkpaduser> chris0, that was about 3 months work for me.  hopefully it will save you a little time
<ForzaPalermo> how do i reset my ssh localhost password
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yes, hopefully.
<pyutaros> Is it possible I can just copy something like this off of the LIVE CD?
<billy> levander: i would do that, but their both laptops, and only one charger, so i risk one dying during the process
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: You reset your password
<ph0rensic> hey NetEcho , in ccsm go to general and then actions tab then general there is a setting in there (ctrl-alt-D) but you can customize if you want)
<zero88> how do i check the kernel version i have?
<Flannel> zero88: uname -a
<thinkpaduser> chris0, and i know all of those are good for madwifi-ng
<ForzaPalermo> Flannel, how?
<chris0> zero88: uname -r
<billy> levander: so i have a real reason to get it done fast, not just being non patient
<ForzaPalermo> do i do it
<zero88> Flannel, thanks
<levander> billy: you're a mess, just go buy a new charger, life is too short
<NetEcho> ph0rensic, thanks
<chris0> thinkpaduser: cool.
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: passwd would do it.  (of course, that assumes you know it).  Do you have another admin account on this box?
<billy> im not buying my little brother a new charger.. they are 50 dollars.. he can buy it himself
<levander> billy: I would try the instructoins I pasted before taking the hard drive out of a laptop.
<billy> levander: why?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, so you could just drop everything Ubuntu and do this: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<NetEcho> ph0rensic,  works like a charm
<ForzaPalermo> flannel
<levander> taking a hard drive out of a laptop isn't as easy as taking it out of a desktop, things could go wrong (as i've experienced myself)
<billy> levander: as long as i do it while they're both off im good, they're both identical computers dell inspiron 150 laptop
<ForzaPalermo> i need to change my ssh localhost password
<ph0rensic> yah i just tried it myself .... compiz is great huh?
<jcg42> To access files on a web server withing my own internal LAN is it better to use FTP, Samba, SSH Filesystem, or something else? What about over internet?
<billy> levander: ive done it before, while the computer was on.. and it still works
<levander> billy: suit yourself, but i'd try the instructions i posted
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: Thats the same as your user password.  Do you have another account on the box that has admin rights?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, just blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add ath_hal to /etc/modules.autoload/ whatever file
<billy> levander: cuz im an idiot lol
<ForzaPalermo>  Flannel no
<billy> levander: im damn happy i didn't fry my HD
<mouseboyx> in the ubuntu php -apache2 how do i disable php from executing in certain directories.
<ForzaPalermo> see i tried using pubnlic private keys... didnt work, so i purged everything, and i reinstalled ssh
<pyutaros> Anyone ever seen that error?
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword will walk you through it.  You'll need to reboot into recovery mode (and then do some stuff locally)
<ForzaPalermo> now i cant get it started
<ForzaPalermo> but my login password works
<ForzaPalermo> for everyhting else
<ForzaPalermo> root, etc
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yep...I'll probably do that eventually, when I have more time, and can deal with borkage....My computer got borked a couple weeks ago and I don't want a repeat experience of that.....
<billy> brb guys
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: thats the same as your ssh password.  You've got some other stuff going on then with SSH
<thinkpaduser> chris0, it can be a headache
<Lorenzo_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<greenmanspirit> hello, i was surfing around the forums with no luck so I thought I would ask here. Does anyone know of a good widget type application that will work as a slideshow for photos i tell it to cycle though?
<ForzaPalermo> is there another way to fully clean it besides purging it from synaptec
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: do: sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yep
<ForzaPalermo> shit i got it
<Flannel> ForzaPalermo: No, complete removal via synaptic should do the trick.  You can verify that /etc/sshd/ is gone after that.
<ForzaPalermo> i was doing sudo ssh localhost
<billy> !oh my|ForzaPalermo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForzaPalermo> lol
<isaacj87> greenmanspirit: do you mean something like screenlets?
<billy> lmao
<ForzaPalermo> didnt pay attention
<ForzaPalermo> i was getting nervous
<n00bness> can you set a static ip address on vmware in ubuntu ?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: hey, do you have a webcam on your computer? If s, what program do you use to get it to work?
<cheeby> hi.  how do install mysql with readline support?
<ph0rensic> greenmanspirit, I think you can try screenlets
<thinkpaduser> chris0, nah i don't
<isaacj87> greenmanspirit: I'm not sure if screenlets has a slideshow screenlet
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i haven't messed with one before
<ph0rensic> isaacj87, oh hah.. you nailed it already
<NetEcho> Does anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to start playing audio on a USB headset instead of the speakers?
<isaacj87> ph0rensic: haha
<ph0rensic> isaacj87, Im pretty sure there is one on gnome-look
<isaacj87> ph0rensic: oh really? good stuff
<greenmanspirit> isaacj87, i dont know what screenlets is, but i just mean something that will cycle through my photos kind of like those digital frames they have in the store now
<chris0> thinkpaduser: ok. I got it working once. Not that I ever use it, but I like having things working.
<ph0rensic> isaacj87, whether it works or not, thats a different story..
<isaacj87> greenmanspirit: hmm, like ph0rensic said...I think there is something like that
<Lorenzo_> hi, aMule keeps crashing since I updated to Ubuntu Gutsy 64 bit. Amule version I am running is 2.1.3.3, do i need 2.2 and how do install it?
<yyeago> Can someone help me understand this doc --
<yyeago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients
<isaacj87> greenmanspirit: http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home
<Frogzoo> screenlets are buggy as
<yyeago> Its preliminary so it doesn't go into a lot of detail
<thinkpaduser> chris0, you are true Linux nerd then!  "Hey, I wonder if I can get that to work?  Not that I will use it but..." :)
<isaacj87> greenmanspirit: give it a try...couldn't hurt, but like another user said, screenlets are pretty buggy
<Lorenzo_> !it
<ph0rensic> greenmanspirit, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlideShow+Screenlet?content=64120
<yyeago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients <--- I am not understanding the steps that begin with 'chroot'. what are these effectively doing?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<power788> How can I find out why a program is running at startup? It is not in Sessions or init.d, anywhere else to look?
<isaacj87> ph0rensic: wow, that's a really cool screenlet...I think i'm gonna give it a try
<NetEcho> Does anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to start playing audio on a USB headset instead of the speakers?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: I still have my Gentoo 2006.1 CD because I like installing it from scratch. So, yeah, pretty much
<ph0rensic> isaacj87, let me know, I haven't installed screenlets in my new 64 bit install yet
<billy> levander: what was that suggestion about hard drives you had?
<ph0rensic> Frogzoo, i think screenlets are way better than the desklets
<yyeago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients <--- is /opt/lisp on this doc referring to the Server or the fat client??
<yyeago> opt/ltsp
<prashant> how to deleate items frm desktop
<ph0rensic> prashant, del
<power788> How do I reverse the  "Remember My Currently Running Applications" in Sessions?
<ViperH> what is up?
<greenmanspirit> thank you all
<prashant> it shows error
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i love Ubuntu for many reasons, but Gentoo seems to be more fun tinkering with for me
<isaacj87> greenmanspirit: no problem! let me know how it goes
<billy> is there any problem with switching hard drives between two identical comps (dell inspiron 1501 notebook)?
<dsmith_> standard rdp connecting to ubuntu is insecure correct?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: it is. I'm using ubuntu because I can reinstall it in 1 hour, instead of 24-36 hours.
<greenmanspirit> isaacj87, well i am hitting the sack now, i will play with it tomorrow and come back to the irc with how it went over
<thinkpaduser> chris0, Ubuntu is for the rest of the machines i don't play with.  my gf would beat my a$$ if she couldn't get on Myspace
<thinkpaduser> chris0, excatly
<NetEcho> Does anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to start playing audio on a USB headset instead of the speakers?
<ph0rensic> billy, there could be problems doing that
<prashant> u dont hav permission to modify its parent folder
<ph0rensic> prashant, on the desktop??
<thinkpaduser> chris0, so you know, not to push Gentoo on the Ubuntu board since i adore both...
<illmortal> anyone know why my resolution won't change when i configure kboot?... it's stuck at 1080i @ 1920x1080 and refresh rate @ 25hz.
<prashant> ya
<billy> ph0rensic: like what?
<chris0> NetEcho: you should be able to select your headset in System -> Preferences -> Sound.....
<thinkpaduser> chris0, you can install Sabayon Linux and you have all the work done for you
<NetEcho> chris0, I do believe I did that but I'll check again
<chris0> NetEcho: ok....
<billy> ph0rensic: what problems could be encountered by switching the harddrives?
<chris0> thinkpaduser: yeah, but that's missing the point..... :D
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i suppose it is isn't it :P
<billy> ph0rensic: i also need some help with the compix stuff
<ph0rensic> billy, the drive may not boot properly is the first one .. you could try it to test it
<NetEcho> wow
<Traveler8> i am getting that sudo hostname error
<Traveler8> i cant figure out how to fix it
<chris0> NetEcho: the other thing to try is an lsusb and see if your headset is recognized.
<NetEcho> chris0, its still playing out my speakers but now I don't have volume control
<Jouva> I can't seem to get my OpenVPN connection quite working with the network manager plugin. The connection works just fine for my Windows PC. I went with essentially the same config (there were a few things missing but nothing that seemed critical) and I keep getting "Linux route add command failed: shell command exited with error status 7"
<billy> ph0rensic: whats the worst that could happen?
<thinkpaduser> chris0, i used to do that with Kororaa XGL when Compiz came out
<NetEcho> chris0, it says Logitech USB headset in the volume controls
<NetEcho> chris0,  ah there we go
<chris0> NetEcho:got it?
<NetEcho> chris0,  yea totem needed to be restarted
<ph0rensic> billy, if it doesn't work just dont write to the drive and switch it back.. remember there are settings that could be different even though the pcs are identical (MBR etc..)
<billy> whats MBR?
<chris0> NetEcho: happy listening!
<prashant> after using del it shows u dont hav perrimision change it or its parent folder
<ph0rensic> billy, Master Boot Record
<chris0> billy: master boot record
<palomer> hello
<palomer> what's the best app to rip CDs?
<billy> ph0rensic: what is it tho?
<billy> ph0rensic: what does it do?
<NetEcho> chris0,  now I can get to work on a game wiki :P
<Jouva> !best | palomer
<ubotu> palomer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<yyeago> what does this command do? I don't get the 'chroot' part of it  sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/fati386 apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<illmortal> anyone know why my resolution won't change when i configure kboot?... it's stuck at 1080i @ 1920x1080 and refresh rate @ 25hz.
<chris0> NetEcho: have funsky
<prashant> after using del it shows u dont hav perrimision change it or its parent folder
<ph0rensic> billy, In short, it tells your computer how to load the OS properly
 * chris0 needs to go to bed
<Jouva> I can't seem to get my OpenVPN connection quite working with the network manager plugin. The connection works just fine for my Windows PC. I went with essentially the same config (there were a few things missing but nothing that seemed critical) and I keep getting "Linux route add command failed: shell command exited with error status 7"
<billy> phorensic: so what if i install ubuntu on the other hard drive before switching them?
<ph0rensic> billy, I cant say with any certainty it will work without error
<cheeby> hi.  how do I install readline support for mysql?
<matthias> hi
<billy> ph0rensic: oh okay.. and about compix.. its still not working.. maybe i don't have all the updates required downloaded for it to work?
<cheeby> would like to use vi keys in mysql-navigator.
<speeddemon8803> !update > speeddemon8803
<matthias> have anyone runned the script for inspiron computers from the page mylittle ubuntu guide ?
<CorrosionX> Hey guys I'm trying to install Ubuntu server on an old Pentium 3 850, but I don't get it as soon as I choose "install" on the boot screen I only get a blank screen and a cursor... any idea?
<ph0rensic> billy, hmmm that was odd... you have updated graphics cards and it said something about the module missing or something?
<billy> yeah
<billy> lemme give you the exact message in a sec
<matthias> that supposely suppose to install ati drivers and other stuff ...
<donomo> how can i get the .config for my ubuntu kernel?
<matthias> for dell computers ...
<J-a-k-e> Has anyone else noticed that ubuntu has inferior sound quality compared to windows. Or is it just me and the way I'be got things setup
<matthias> any experiance ...
<ph0rensic> CorrosionX, Server install CD?
<billy> ph0rensic: "the composite etention is not available"
<donomo> i do not find a .config file in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/
<CorrosionX> ph0rensic: yup
<CorrosionX> I'm trying with 7.10 server but I have some 7.10, 6.06, 5.10 desktop disks and they do the same thing
<ph0rensic> billy, run fglrxinfo in term and paste output to pastebin
<illmortal> can anyone help me with my resolution problem? =\
<DG19075> J-a-k-e: I've noticed that too. Audio sounds rougher Under Ubuntu than Windows
<ph0rensic> CorrosionX, hmmm Strange .... I haven't used the server install disk in a while cause I dont have a production machine, I sometimes run a local server so I download using apt w/i the desktop install
<matthias> illemortal: system->preferance->screen resolution
<donomo> found it in /boot/config*
<billy> ph0rensic:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57662/
<CorrosionX> none of my cds work and I got a case of 6.06s once
<yyeago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients  <--- *could someone please* explain to me where this doc explains the client server relationship?
<J-a-k-e> oh good, so im not the only person I've spent all afternoon tinkering and decided it sounded rather good. Tho when i went back to windows there's just no comparison
<yo__> sorry bout that guys
<yo__> comp turned off...
<CorrosionX> J-a-k-e: i thnk the problem is th esound engine...I once found one that sounded good but forgot which one... I hope the new PulseAudio gets better because it's just not cutting it for me either
<DG19075> I'm a broadcast engineer, so I notice those things, and use this machine to produce stuff for a station I work at.
<f43> does anyone know where the update folder is ??? i want to back all of my updates :)
<DG19075> CorrosionX: Just wish you could remember. It would help a LOT...mp3's ound like crap comapred to W2K
<J-a-k-e> ah, I've been using ALSA, time to go and google the other audio engines i think
<jcg42> To access files on a web server withing my own internal LAN is it better to use FTP, Samba, SSH Filesystem, or something else? What about over internet?
<rikkimaru> Does windows have to be installed on the 1st primary partition?
<Adylas> DG19075 J-a-k-e CorrosionX, For my part, Ubuntu sounds great with my M-Audio revolution 7.1. I would even say that its better (definition) then in windows.
<Flannel> rikkimaru: no.  It just has to think it is.
<Flannel> rikkimaru: (you can fool it with GRUB)
<rikkimaru> Flannel: is there a way to do that?
<speeddemon8803> !grub > rikkimaru
<Flannel> rikkimaru: GRUB's map
<Traveler8> how should i fix my hosts file?????
<speeddemon8803> rikkimaru...see private message from ubotu for information.
<power788> Does anyone know how to find out why a program is starting automatically on login?
<J-a-k-e> Being something of an audio nut my system sound is considerably better than self powered pc speakers so it's quite obvious to me too
<rikkimaru> Flannel: the problem I'm having is installing windows.  When i run the install CD, it claims there is no space avaliable
<rikkimaru> Flannel: GRUB doesn't even run when the CD boots, right?
<Traveler8> i cant sudo
<ph0rensic> yo__, In your xorg.conf .. I think under the device section there should be a line that says Option "composite" "on" can yo look?
<Traveler8> how do i fix my hosts file
<Traveler8> the /etc/hosts
<Flannel> rikkimaru: oh, thats different.  Do you have any space available?
<rikkimaru> Flannel: yes, and it's at the front of the disk
<J-a-k-e> Adylas: That's interesting, I've got a creative xifi xtreme audio running a custom driver through windows. What sound engine do you run through linux?
<rikkimaru> Flannel: but my current ubuntu install is /dev/sda1
<Starnestommy> Traveler8: go into recovery mode and edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname to have your computer's hostname
<CorrosionX> ok so I'm trying with an old 5.10 install disk, it's booting up the install and it stopped at "Checking 'hlt' instruction"\
<Flannel> rikkimaru: once you create a new partition infront of sda1, it'll become sda2.
<Flannel> CorrosionX: 5.10 is no longer supported, any reason you can't try a newer one?
<rikkimaru> Flannel: how can I do that?
<CorrosionX> Cause it won't give me textual error messages
<rikkimaru> Flannel: if i try with fdisk it claims its already taken
<ph0rensic> jcg42, Im guessing if it is within your lan why not use samba or NAS
<Flannel> rikkimaru: In the windows installer, you'll be able to create a partition.
<CorrosionX> I tried em all but only this one gives me a clue with it doesn't work
<Flannel> CorrosionX: try the alternate CD instead of the Desktop CD
<rikkimaru> Flannel: hmm... I'll try, but I don't think it let me
<rikkimaru> Flannel: brb
<billy> whats the debugging command someone told me earlier?
<CorrosionX> I don't have one of those available right now... but what does that 'hlt' instruction hangup mean?
<billy> its like something -L BILLY
<zelrikriando> I might have a rootkit on my machine Oo
<palomer> how am I supposed to find out what CD ripper to use?
<billy> whats the Debugging command for LAN?
<D-Unit> How do i make virtualbox windows xp detect my usb external hard drive?
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando, hey
<zelrikriando> ph0rensic: I have a problem
<jaderaven> im haveing a hell of a time finding beryl... anyone know where i can download it from...
<Flannel> jaderaven: its compiz-fusion now
<jaderaven> thank you much
<billy> levander you still in here?
<speeddemon8803> !compiz-fusion | jaderaven
<jaderaven> is it a hard install?
<ubotu> jaderaven: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zelrikriando> anyone knows about rootkits?
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando, sounds like it
<wols_> !anyone | zelrikriando
<ubotu> zelrikriando: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<billy> ph0rensic:
<speeddemon8803> !rootkits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkits - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<billy> ph0rensic: can you help me with some LAN issues real quick?
<billy> !LAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> hmm...strange, thought it had something on rootkits for you zelrikriando
<wols_> !info chkrootkit
<[Jerry_Teps]> Hey, can someone help? everytime I try to install ubuntu and I get up to installing GRUB it says "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error."  does anyone know how to fix this?
<ubotu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1.1 (gutsy), package size 264 kB, installed size 740 kB
<ph0rensic> billy, dont know much about linux networking, I'll try
<wols_> [Jerry_Teps]: fdisk -l
<speeddemon8803> thanks wols_ :)
<presumptious85> hello all
<rikkimaru> Flannel: It doesn't let me get to the partitioning system
<ph0rensic> D-Unit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627847
<speeddemon8803> i couldnt quite remember the name..but..to much avail someone did :)
<presumptious85> how yall doing 2nite?
<billy> ph0rensic: whats the command to get this output? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57661/
<[Jerry_Teps]> k thanks
<rikkimaru> Flannel: is there a way I can change my ubuntu install from /dev/sda1 to something else?
<wols_> zelrikriando: there is also debsums
<rikkimaru> Flannel: or at least whichi primary partition it is
<D-Unit> ph0rensic, im doing it ;)
<ph0rensic> billy, haha dunno
<presumptious85> can anyone recommend a FTP client for me?
<billy> crap.. thanks
<zelrikriando> right now my webbrowsers arent working
<zelrikriando> but IRC still works...
<ph0rensic> zelrikriando, geez what did you do!
<DG19075> presumptuous85: gFTP, FileZilla
<rikkimaru> Is there a way to change which primary partition my ubuntu install is on?
<presumptious85> i have tried both
<wols_> billy: smbclient
<presumptious85> but cant seem to configure it properly
<jaderaven> when i run the sudo command while tryign to install compiz it asks me for a password... i dont remember setting one... anyone know what the default is or is there one?
<wols_> rikkimaru: yes but why change it?
<presumptious85> i got flashfxp for windows
<presumptious85> that i use to download
<illmortal> Can someone help me with my resolution problem?... Please =\
<wols_> jaderaven: your user's password for sudo
<Starnestommy> jaderaven: it should be your user's login password
<rikkimaru> wols_: I'm trying to dual-boot w/ windows, and I can't install windows unless it's the first partition (from what I gather)
<wols_> !ask | illmortal
<ubotu> illmortal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> rikkimaru: you are wrong
<billy> any one know the command to get this kind of out put? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57661/
<wols_> billy: I just told you
<rikkimaru> wols_: I'd be happy to do something else.  Could you help me?
<wols_> rikkimaru: ##windows
<wols_> rikkimaru: what windows?
<ph0rensic> billy, he said smbclient
<rikkimaru> wols_: XP
<illmortal> If anyone think they can fix my resolution issue... please check this link, this will explain my problem: Can someone help me with my resolution problem?... Please =\
<CaptObvious> how do I set the DNS suffix of my machine?  now if I do hostname -f I get sovereign.wan - how do I change the .wan part?
<wols_> rikkimaru: that can install on ANY primary partition
<rikkimaru> wols_: did # #windows mean to ask in the windows channel
<billy> wols_ thanks
<billy> wols_didnt see that lol
<DG19075> you can also do ftp://username:password@ftpsite.com if you user Firefox
<illmortal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4419454&postcount=3
<wols_> rikkimaru: yes it does mean it
<rikkimaru> wols_: when I put in the install CD, and hit enter, it claims there is no space avaliable
<presumptious85> lol
<wols_> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<presumptious85> DG19075:  well its got to be an ftp client
<wols_> rikkimaru: of course you can't have all space partitioned for ubuntu you need some free, unpartitioned space
<DG19075> I sue that at my radio station to access files on misitry FTP servers...Works well
<wols_> !gparted | rikkimaru
<ubotu> rikkimaru: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<presumptious85> for security reasons
<wols_> presumptious85: thatg is laughable
<wols_> presumptious85: not to mention idiocy
<ph0rensic> ftp and security?
<rikkimaru> wols_: I used that recently to move my ubuntu partition off the front of the disk, can it also change which partition it is?
<presumptious85> hmmm
<presumptious85> yea
<wols_> rikkimaru: you can change the size of partitons. changing its name won't help
<presumptious85> cuz i download bootlegs
<Devourer> Is sudo su how I become root?
<wols_> !warez | presumptious85
<ubotu> presumptious85: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<presumptious85> yeaa u can call the cops
<rikkimaru> wols_: there is 13Gigs free at the frontt of tthe disk
<Starnestommy> Devourer: sudo -i, but remember to only use it with extreme caution
<ph0rensic> Devourer, sort of you dont actually become root but your commands run with root privs
<DG19075> I do it this way to download ministry programs for my radio station to air
<wols_> rolf_: then windows WILL install
<presumptious85> uh oh
<presumptious85> i'm sorry
<D-Unit> i set up the folder to share in virtualbox y wont it work?
<free1> sftp or scp to move files from my local machine to a remote machine?
<CorrosionX> So I got the install to boot further than the "Checking 'hlt' instruction" part by giving the no-hlt parameter to install (on the 5.10 version) so I can see it installing further but once I get to the language selection my keyboard isn't working anymore... am I screwed or what?
<ph0rensic> D-Unit, I was having problems earlier too...
<Devourer> Starnestommy, well.... I'm trying to run the commmand jhbuild build, and it is trying to automatically create need directories, but when I do sudo jhbuild build nothing happens.
<wols_> rikkimaru: can it be your windows doesn't detect a hdd altogehter? cause if it would it would tell you to at least delete the ubuntu partition. snce it doesn't it's not what you say it is
<D-Unit> ph0rensic, did u solve the problems?
<ph0rensic> D-Unit, No let me look at it again
<wols_> CorrosionX: 5.10 is not supported anymore. EOL
<billy> ph0rensic: i think my favorite part about ubuntu is that you can put stuff on a different "desktop"
<D-Unit> ph0rensic, k
<jaderaven> okay you guys will prolly get tired of answering my questions soon, but i have installed compiz-fusion and did the replace command to use it on my current session, but i dont notice a difference.... do i need to enable suff first?
<presumptious85> does anyone have a Hauppage HVR-1600?
<wols_> billy: every OS has that
<wols_> !anyone | presumptious85
<ubotu> presumptious85: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sudobash> is there a channel for the Ubuntu Embedded OS?
<billy> wols_ how do you do it in xp?
<wols_> !compiz | jaderaven
<ubotu> jaderaven: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wols_> billy: tons of progams which do it. I use litestep's vwm
<rikkimaru> wols_: brb, going to write down the error message this time
<jaderaven> yeah but that tells me how to install it no?
<alandd> I cannot successfully install emdebian-tools on my brand new Kubuntu 7.10 install
<wols_> rikkimaru: don't come here again with it. go to ##windows
<billy> wols_ no im talkin about how it comes stock with ubuntu
<billy> wols_ and its easy and simple
<wols_> !info emdebian-tools
<ubotu> emdebian-tools (source: emdebian-tools): emdebian crossbuilding tool set. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 232 kB
<rikkimaru> wols_: I am
<Devourer> Crap... is there a default root password?
<wols_> Devourer: there is no root password
<billy> the default root password is your login password
<billy> devourer
<wols_> billy: wromng
<ViperH> none but you can change it easily if you really want to have root access
<wols_> ViperH: stip!
<billy> wols: thats how it is with me...
<wols_> stop!
<presumptious85> i cannot get Hauppage HVR  1600 to work?
<alandd> This morning it was suggest that remove all repos from synaptic and install from the live CD.  This I have just tried but it appears that emdebian-tools is not on the live CD.
<wols_> !doesn't work | presumptious85
<ubotu> presumptious85: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cmatheson> i'm looking to buy a usb bluetooth dongle, but i'm not sure how cautious i need to be about hardware support--do only certain dongles work well in linux?  or am i pretty ok to just buy anything?
<wols_> alandd: what error did you get?
<presumptious85> gimme a break
<wols_> hcl | cmatheson
<wols_> !hcl | cmatheson
<ubotu> cmatheson: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<presumptious85> lol
<alandd> Let me try again with apt-get and I'll show you.
<Devourer> wols_, how would I use nothing as a password? I used nothing with su and that didn't work and I used my login password and that didn't work.
<flaco> hey all... I'm triyin to compile a program... and I get an error because the glib-2.0 , gobject-2.0 and gthread-2.0 are not found... I check in the repositories and those packages does not exists.... any ideas?
<free1> I'm talking that command line copying of files from local machine to remote machine... what is the relevant command on that there?
<presumptious85> i tried the driver from linuxtv and that cuased an issue with my video card
<Frogzoo> cmatheson: any linux hardware you should check first you can get a driver, better safe that way
<ViperH> wols_stip?
<CorrosionX> The only reason I'm mentionning 5.10 anymore is because it's the only one who gives accurate error messages, so I found out it froze at the hlt part. I tried the no-hlt option on the 7.10 server disc and it says "irq 11 nobody cared (try with irqpoll option) ... so I tried that and now I only get a blank screen
<cmatheson> Frogzoo: thanks
<bazhang> flaco: what app?
<flaco> is the webkit gtk port
<free1> what's a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<bazhang> flaco does the package have a name?
<free1> holla
<Devourer> Should my sudo password be the same as my su password?
<wols_> ViperH: stop telling people how to set root passwords
<wols_> Devourer: no
<flaco> there is no package... I build from the sources
<wols_> Devourer: your password for sudo is your user's password
<Frogzoo> Devourer: yes
<bazhang> Devourer: only use sudo its safer that way
<ViperH> I didn't say how I said it could be changed if they wanted
<Starnestommy> flaco: try libglib2.0-dev
<ViperH> what bazhag said
<Devourer> bazhang, but sudo won't work the command I'm doing... when I don't use sudo it does work.
<Devourer> with*
<ViperH> you can really mess up your system if you mess up
<billy> can you run counterstrike in linux?
<bazhang> Devourer: what are you trying to do p[ease explain
<jrib> billy: through wine, yes
<billy> jrib:will it run smooth like it did in xp?
<ViperH> billy through vmware also.
<ViperH> odss are no
<ViperH> odds are no.
<billy> bummer
<prince_jammys> Devourer: your sudo password is the same as your user's password
<wols_> billy: appdb.winehq.com
<Devourer> bazhang, I am trying to do jhbuild build, and it will go through and try and build GTK+ but it needs to make some directories which it doesn't have permission to do so I guess I need sudo jhbuild build, but when I do that, nothing happens, it just comes with the default prompt.
<wols_> and yes it will run fine afaik
<mattgyver83> Hi room, why (for my wifi machines) must i always restart my router when my IP changes?  Is there a way to not have to do this?
<wols_> Devourer: why do you build gtk?
<bazhang> billy: you should check out the appdb for wine--pretty impressive what games can run well--if you have the card for it ;]
<Devourer> wols_, well, it is win32 GTK+.
<wols_> Devourer: cool. wrong channel here. please ask elsewhere
<billy> bazhang: ATI radeon
<nickrud> Devourer: build it in your home (but wols_ is right)
<lkthomas> hey guys
<CorrosionX> When I try to install with no-hlt it gives me "irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the irqpoll option) handlers: c8837e70 ata_interrupt+0x0/0x1f0 [libata]) disabling irq 11..... what does that mean?
<bazhang> billy heh but which ati radeon ;]
<Devourer> wols_, my problem I think pertains to using sudo and whatnot which is not really a GTK+ issue right?
<lkthomas> how come I can't find php5-fcgi on apt-cache ?
<alandd> wols_: My log from this morning is here: http://pastebin.com/d651e89c4 and I get the same results just now.
<billy> bazhang: 1100 i believe?
<wols_> Devourer: you building for windows is not a ubuntu problem...
<bazhang> billy: you seen the appdb yet?
<Devourer> wols_, I'm building a library for Ubuntu...
<billy> bazhang: nope
<Devourer> wols_, and this library happens to be Windows related.
<bazhang> billy just a sec..
<Jouva> I can't seem to get my OpenVPN connection quite working with the network manager plugin. The connection works just fine for my Windows PC. I went with essentially the same config (there were a few things missing but nothing that seemed critical) and I keep getting "Linux route add command failed: shell command exited with error status 7". Any suggestions?
<alandd> wols_: bot_ and Jack_Sparrow were worried this morning about the part "Unable to determine apt-cache policy for Debian main! at /var/lib/dpkg/info/emdebian-tools.postinst line 132."
<wols_> Devourer: how can it be?
<billy> but i gotta go to sleep y'all ive been stayin up way too late messing with ubuntu
<billy> ill be back in tomorrow probably
<nickrud> bazhang: key there is the debian repo thing. It's not modified for ubuntu
<Devourer> wols_, Well... the library is for Ubuntu, it would never build on Windows...
<billy> bazhang will you be here tomorrow about 330 pst?
<wols_> alandd: I am too. bad package. as a workaround you can put a dbeian repo in your sources list and apt-update then try again
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731 billy check this ;]
<bazhang> billy I never leave ;]
<billy> k h/o
<alandd> wols_: do you have a pointer to the right repo?  I don't want to "disturb" my system with the wrong mix of packages.
<wols_> alandd: the pint is to have the repo but NOT to install anything
<ttuttle> hey, where can I find the man pages for C library functions?
<wols_> alandd: deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main
<bazhang> nickrud for devourer's issue? sorry was spacing out.. ;]
<alandd> wols_: thanks
<wols_> ttuttle: libc6-dev
<ttuttle> wols_: Thanks a bunch!
<Devourer> wols_, sorry, I think I was asking the wrong question.
<ViperH> ttuttle http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/806-7023/6jfu564e5?a=expand
<Devourer> How do I add an account to the sudoers file?
<arakthor> While idling, my laptop in ubuntu experiences high loads and feels sluggish - anybody have any idea what might be hampering performance or how to improve it?
<ttuttle> ViperH: I wanted to install them on the computer, but thanks.
<BIOSboiler> hey has anyone ever used x 11 forwarding?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: yes
<nickrud> bazhang: no, alandd . I ran across this a few days ago, had the guy put the postinst on pastebin. but wols_ 's idea may very well work. I just don't tell people to add debian repos.
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: ssh -X host.
<BIOSboiler> ttuttle sweet
<bazhang> arakthor open a terminal and type top to see what is eating cpu
<BIOSboiler> is it hard to setup?
<ViperH> Devourer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201468
<Devourer> ViperH, thanks.
<billy> dang bazzhang
<rikkimaru> How do i use fdisk to see if space is unallocated?
<wols_> alandd: just remove the debian again as soon as the package is installed
<billy> aight well i g2g ttu all later
<bazhang> nickrud sorry I missed that ;]
<BIOSboiler> is ssh -X host a package to download
<BIOSboiler> tttutle
<wols_> alandd: and what /var/log/dpkg.log like a hawk what it does
<bazhang> cya billy
<nickrud> bazhang: np, you're running a lot of threads
<D-Unit> ph0rensic, any progress?
<wols_> alandd: s/what/watch
<bazhang> nickrud s/running/ruining/ ;]
<nickrud> rikkimaru: sudo fdisk -l  (but I prefer sudo cfdisk /dev/device)
<BIOSboiler> hey ttutle r u therE?
<ph0rensic> D-Unit, nope.. I keep getting errors too even though I replicated the tutorial exactly
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: yes
<alandd> wols_: nickrud: thanks for the help.  I'm going the repo route and I'll watch the log
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: no, ssh is a command
<BIOSboiler> please help me
<BIOSboiler> is know of ssh
<BIOSboiler> like port 22
<BIOSboiler> into terminal
<D-Unit> ph0rensic, i guess ill try a real windows comp then
<wols_> !enter | BIOSboiler
<BIOSboiler> so hyod do i setup X 11 forwarding
<ubotu> BIOSboiler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<D-Unit> ph0rensic, but its slow
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: you type "ssh -X" followed by the hostname of the machine you want to connect to.
<BIOSboiler> !enter
<yo> bazhang: ATI Radeon Xpress 1150... is it a good card for runninc CS in wine?
<BIOSboiler> what does that mean?
<BIOSboiler> !enter
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: What are you doing with "!enter"?
<rikkimaru> nickrud: does FS Type Free Space, mean it's unallocated?
<speeddemon8803> BIOSboiler, please read the information ubotu has said.
<nickrud> rikkimaru: yes
<BIOSboiler> oh sorry
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Are you familiar with the command line at all?
<BIOSboiler> ttutle what should i install to get X11 working?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: If you have Ubuntu you almost certainly have X11 working already.
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Do you know how to use the command line in general?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Also, what are you trying to do?
<Devourer> How do I un-sudo -i?
<ttuttle> Devourer: exit.
<Devourer> As undo that action... ttuttle, thanks.
<billy> bazhang?
<complab> good morning! y cant i hear a sound in my headset? the sound did not redirect to my headset when i jacked it in?
<BIOSboiler> ttutle yes
<ttuttle> Devourer: No problem.  sudo just starts a subshell, so you can exit it using exit.
<BIOSboiler> i use bash
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Okay, so ssh opens a shell on another machine.
<BIOSboiler> yep
<BIOSboiler> i know
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: If you type "ssh user@machine", it will let you log on as user on machine.
<BIOSboiler> i use putty with xp at work
<BIOSboiler> yes Sir
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: If you add the -X option to ssh, it will forward X11 connections.  It should handle everything for you.
<BIOSboiler> how do i add the -X option
<power788> does anyone know why gnome sessions dont work properly? even when everything is unchecked, they all still start at login...any ideas?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Are you using the command-line ssh, or PuTTY?
<BIOSboiler> putty
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Oh.
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: There is an option there.  Let me check.
<BIOSboiler> sweet
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Alright.  So go to "Tunnels" in the left panel of the PuTTY window.
<speeddemon8803> !putty > speeddemon8803
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: check off "Enable X11 forwarding".
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Do you have an X server running on your Windows machine?  You will need one.
<billy> !last bazhang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last bazhang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lounge> having trouble getting flashplayer to work on firefox b3
<neo_> in our college we have a program /server installed which restrict the access to the internet while opening some websites such as ¨download.com¨ ¨www.orkut.com¨ how can i bypass the server and connect to internet without restriction.
<ttuttle> neo_: Er, talk to your IT department.
<wols_> neo_: we won't help you bypass your site's internet policies
<ttuttle> neo_: #ubuntu is not the place to ask.
<ttuttle> == wols_
<ttuttle> neo_: Also, what college do you go to, so I can avoid it in the future?
<CorrosionX> Is there any way I can start a 7.10 server isntall and see where it freezes?
<zelrikriando> ph0rensic: hey
<ph0rensic> yah?
<alandd> wols, nickrud: I'm not going to do it from the debian repository.  Synaptic came back with a very long list of things to update, including things like apt and other base stuff.  Too disturbing!
<ttuttle> neo_: why do they restrict access?  if you need it, why not just ask for it?
<Lounge> anyone know how to get flash player to work in firefox b3?
<alandd> nickrud: Perhaps I should go the pastebin route of the postinst script.  Are you up for that?
<appyJack_> is it acceptable to set the value parameter of a form element to $_SESSION vars rather than $_POST ?
<ttuttle> appyJack_: Er, what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<appyJack_> ttuttle: DOH! sorry... I'm in the middle of crunch mode and have one too many windows open...
<ttuttle> appyJack_: Ah, no problem ;-)
<ttuttle> appyJack_: ah, ##php, as I thought.
<wols_> alandd: try a debian stable repo then
<tyreth> Where in ubuntu is the PATH variable set up?
<alandd> Hmm OK, wols_
<wols_> alandd: or edit the postinst script
<wols_> tyreth: sevreal places
<tyreth> wols_, I'd like to add a new location to it - what's the "proper" way to do it then?
<CorrosionX> Oh well I guess I'm screwed... doesn't look it's going to boot any ubuntu cd
<appyJack_> ttuttle:yeah - but I did manage to get iptables working well on 2 ubu gutsy servers over the last day... wasn't as hard as I thought, but I definitely needed some help here when I locked myself down a little too tight
<wols_> tyreth: grep $PATH ~/.*
<xp_prg> hi all, I want to setup mod_rewrite on apache2 on ubuntu but I am lost, can anyone help me?
<alandd> I've never done that wols_  But, I'll go look at it!
<zelrikriando>  can somebody help me with that? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57663/
<ttuttle> appyJack_: heh.  iptables can be tricky, but it's *very* helpful.
<appyJack_> ttuttle: I used a couple gui firewalls that were easy, but really wanted to know something about how iptables _really_ worked. So, the two servers I set up for myself I didn't install anything. Just wrote rulesets.
<BIOSboiler> how do i add the -X option
<ttuttle> appyJack_: good!
<ttuttle> appyJack_: That's the best way to do it!
<tehquickness> Anyone have a sansa view?
<BIOSboiler> what is a x server
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Er, you can't add the -X option for PuTTY.
<BIOSboiler> yes
<BIOSboiler>  but what does it do
<BIOSboiler> x server?
<tehquickness> Or is anyone good with mencoder?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Oh, the -X option is the equivalent of checking off "Enable X11 forwarding" in PuTTY, but for the command-line ssh.
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: An X server is the program that displays the windows on your screen.  Windows does not come with one.
<ph0rensic> whats difference between xine and gstreamer?
<BIOSboiler> can i surf the net at work, with them sniffin my packets?
<BIOSboiler> can i surf the net at work, without them sniffin my packets?
<BIOSboiler> with x server
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Er, didn't we just go over the fact that #ubuntu is not for evading network policies?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: No, ssh encrypts your packets, but you shouldn't be slacking off at work.
<n2diy> BIOSboiler: sure, use SSH
<BIOSboiler> ttutle , no shit
<dumezil> i've got some odd problem with gnome.  the power went out and forcibly shutdown my computer last night and when i came in today and turned it on, the graphical login screen comes up and i can login, but the desktop doesn't come up... it just sits there with the mouse and nothing else.  i tried the failsafe gnome login session with the same result.  any ideas what to do?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: they will be able to see what host you are connected to, and how much data you are sending, but not the actual stuff you are seeing.
<BIOSboiler> thanks
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: But you should be careful.
<BIOSboiler> why?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: There are other ways they can monitor your activity, like software on your computer.
<BIOSboiler> like what?
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: They also might simply get suspicious about you transferring lots of data over ssh, as X is a bandwidth hog.
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: Um, if it's their own machine, there are plenty of remote monitoring/control apps that are used for some combination of remote administration and snooping activities.
<BIOSboiler> ttutle like what?
<BIOSboiler> vnc?
<Fainjoe> Anyone familiar with working with NTFS partitions?
<wols_> BIOSboiler: a bit more sophisticated
<billy> where can i find help with compix?
<BIOSboiler> wols_
<wols_> heck simply monitoring your router gives you away
<ttuttle> BIOSboiler: VNC, for one.  I don't know any by heart, but there are fancier ones that can capture screenshots or keystrokes, etc...
<ttuttle> wols_: Well, not quite.
<wols_> !compiz | billy
<ubotu> billy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<[Jerry_Teps]> hey can someone help? I try to install Ubuntu but when it gets it GRUB it says: "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error" does anyone know how to install grub?
<BIOSboiler> wols_ like what?
<n2diy> ttuttle: BIOSboiler, SSH works from a shell, so he really wouldn't be surfing. And it wouldn't protect you/him from keyboard sniffers.
<ttuttle> n2diy: He was trying to forward X, so he would be surfing, I think.
<wols_> ttuttle: "why did you run up 10GB of traffic to port 22 on this dynamic dsl IP last month?"
<n2diy> ttuttle: ah ok, just joined the party. Didn't know you could forward X through ssh?
<ttuttle> n2diy: Your nick wouldn't happen to be an amateur radio callsign, would it?
<ttuttle> n2diy: Oh, sure you can.  It's a great feature.
<ugenk> heloooo
<n2diy> ttuttle: qsl
<ttuttle> n2diy: Ah, I see it is.
<alandd> wols_: nickrud: I have updated my pastebin posting with the "offending" section of the postinst script.  I highlighted two lines: the first is maybe the source of the issue (what do I know?) and the second is the place where the script dies according to the line number in the error.  See http://pastebin.com/m7c5970fe
<ttuttle> n2diy: de ab1hu.
<n2diy> ttuttle: where in one land? I'm in three land, Lansford, Pa.
<Fainjoe> I can't seem to access my drive with all my vids and mp3s.... I could on last install, but now it shows up in the /media/ but it's empty and won't mount.  Can anyone help me out?
<wols_> alandd: so add gutsy or whatever
<ttuttle> n2diy: Oh, I'm actually at school in Pittsburgh right now, but I'm from Boston.
<whileimhere> hi
<ttuttle> wols_: hi
<ttuttle> wols_: whoops
<ttuttle> whileimhere: hi
<whileimhere> Is there a way to play encrypted WMV files on Linux without switching back to Windows?
<alandd> wols_: just add "gutsy" to the list of suites?
<ttuttle> whileimhere: Unlikely.
<whileimhere> darn
<ttuttle> whileimhere: If they are, in fact, encrypted, then you would need the key, which is probably buried.
<whileimhere> have to re-rip my tunes
<n2diy> ttuttle: roger that. So you are /3.  Are you from Boston proper, or the suburbs?
<speeddemon8803> !restricted > speeddemon8803
<ttuttle> n2diy: Not quite downtown, but still Boston proper.
<wols_> whileimhere: no
<n2diy> ttuttle: roger that, spent a little bit of time in Cambridge, and more time then I care to remember in Peabody.
<ttuttle> n2diy: ah, cambridge is fun
<ttuttle> n2diy: Do you ever work satellites?
<billy> how do you force quit a window?
<whileimhere> wols what do you mean?
<lynxx> how do i set the noapic option so that i stop getting a kernal panic on boot 99% of the time?
<n2diy> ttuttle: I can work APRS through the Space Station.
<tgelter> so, how is it possible that direct rendering isn't working even though compiz is running?
<credible> tgelter: because you're in Xgl?
<n2diy> ttuttle: Cambridge wasn't a lot of fun for a sixteen year old, in 1972.
<alandd> wols_: didn't fix it to just add "gutsy" to the list of suites.  I have nothing to base it on but that feels like the right thing to do but maybe "gutsy" is the wrong string.  Would "kubuntu" be reasonable to try?  I'm shooting in the dark here.
<tgelter> credible: how do you mean?
<ttuttle> n2diy: Ah.
<credible> tgelter: if you have the xserver-xgl package installed, you won't have direct rendering
<ttuttle> n2diy: I don't have equipment for APRS myself, but I've managed to work AO-51 and SO-50 with just an HT and a decent whip antenna.
<tgelter> credible: it's not installed
<wols_> whileimhere: not possible
<credible> tgelter: what video card?
<tgelter> NV140
<xiven> Hello
<wols_> alandd: what is your sources.list entry for main?
<ere4si> lynxx, you need to edit the /boot/grub/menu/lst file and add that option to the kernel line
<credible> tgelter: what does this command return?: xvinfo | grep Xgl
<xiven> I need some help, I did a dist-upgrade, which failed at gconf2, because it needs python2.5, but 2.4 is installed..and now  I cannot get it to continue..nor can I seem to fix the conflict..
<n2diy> ttuttle: that is cool! I didn't realize there were still birds up there you could do that with!? I did QSO with U4MIR before it crashed and burned. I was 2m mobile.
<lynxx> pm me how ere4si?
<tgelter> credible: no output
<beautifulsnow> Important Question: Is it odd that I run ubuntu/gnome if most of the apps I use are kde based? :-/ should I switch?
<ttuttle> n2diy: Oh, sure!  AO-51 is extremely easy to work.  I once worked it through my living room window, on a ~45 degree pass where everything was aligned well.
<credible> tgelter: pastebin the output of: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<ttuttle> n2diy: It's really exciting to hear people from many states away on your little radio, and talk to them.
<ere4si> lynxx, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to open the file
<blackvd> I have Ubuntu Gutsy installed with a dual boot of Vista and I never use Vista(thought I would for games) So I want to delete my windows partition and reclaim the space for Ubuntu. Is there an easy way to do this without messing up my current Gutsy install?
<alandd> wols_:
<alandd> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<alandd> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<wols_> blackvd: either just create a new partition  ther and mount or add it to your gutsy partition with gparted
<tgelter> credible: http://pastebin.com/m65bdad58
<xp_prg> can anyone help me to setup apache2, the server is running but when I go to http://127.0.0.1/apache2-default/ it doesn't show anything :(
<ere4si> lynxx, scroll down towhere it says "end default options" - 3 lines down from that is the line that starts with "kernel " - add your option to the end of that line
<n2diy> ttuttle: roger that, I'll check it out. Are you familiar with http://www.heavens-above.com/?Loc=Tamaqua&Lat=40.797&Lng=-75.970&Alt=244&TZ=EST
<beautifulsnow> xp_prg does it show a blank screen or does it give you an error
<xp_prg> just a blank screen :(
<xp_prg> the directory exists with an index.html in /var/www
<beautifulsnow> go to /var/www/ as root and delete the index file
<credible> tgelter: I guess some permissions are wrong, but I'm not entirely sure :/
<beautifulsnow> yup, delete that
<blackvd> wols_: Is there no easy way to delete the partition and then and it to my home directory?
<lynxx> uhm...like how would i type it ere4si?
<goose> can someone please walk me through how to install a program from a .tar.bz2 filetype?
<ttuttle> n2diy: The ISS?  Yes, I've heard it has APRS and voice, but normally runs only APRS.
<jrib> goose: you avoid doing so.  What are you trying to install?
<tgelter> credible: what makes you suspect perms?
<goose> a plugin for pidgin
<goose> jrib: a plugin for pidgin
<ere4si> lynxx, at the end of the line type a space then noapic
<jrib> goose: be more specific
<credible> tgelter: because that's usually what would make direct rendering fail for no apparent reason
<n2diy> ttuttle: go done to mid-page, they have a ham satellite section.
<tgelter> credible: perms of what?
<ere4si> lynxx, then save the file
<ttuttle> n2diy: ah
<n2diy> done/down
<credible> tgelter: the nvidia device nodes and such
<ttuttle> n2diy: Ooh, that's nice!
<lynxx> soo... it should look like "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=0ffdd1cd-82c1-41d9-b99d-2a00ca443537 ro quiet splash noapic" ?
<egc> goose: use bunzip2 to unzip a .bz2 and tar to untar the tar file
<mark_boy> haiiii
<ttuttle> n2diy: Normally I use amsat's page, but that doesn't have as many birds.
<ere4si> lynxx, yep
<goose> jrib: it's a plugin I downloaded from google code that shows my current song in amarok as my status on pidgin (link: http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/ )
<tgelter> credible: ok, thanks for taking a look at my issue!
<n2diy> ttuttle: :)
<lynxx> thx ere4si, this has been bugging me for a couple weeks
<ere4si> lynxx, np :)
<lynxx> <3 ere4si
<goose> etc: I understand the concept of decompressing the file, I just have no idea how to actually install it from source
<xiven> hey goose
<ere4si> lynxx, reboot and try it out
<goose> egc: I understand the concept of decompressing the file, I just have no idea how to actually install it from source
<xp_prg> oh I think I fixed it hanks :>
<ttuttle> n2diy: We should try a satellite sked sometime.
<goose> xiven: hey. do I know you? or were you trying to get my attention?
<egc> goose: its normally the same couple of steps: cd into the untarred directory, type "./configure", then "make" then "sudo make install"
<n2diy> ttuttle: Sure, I here 24/7, when I'm not out , or outside.
<ttuttle> n2diy: okay
<jrib> !compile > goose (read the private message from ubotu)
<johndoe09> hi
<ttuttle> n2diy: Are you generally in #ubuntu?  I'll look for a good pass when I'm not busy but I am awake.
<jrib> goose: read the link ubotu sent you and the INSTALL file inside the tar.bz2 archive you have
<n2diy> ttuttle: Sure, I here 24/7, when I'm not out , or outside.
<ttuttle> n2diy: okay
<goose> jrib: thanks a mil
<goose> egc, thanks too
<ttuttle> n2diy: (I didn't know if you meant here as in your house, or here as in #ubuntu.)
<egc> np
<johndoe09> why is this wifi icon in my taskbar always ask for the wep key when in fact im already connected and have a good connection signal is 61
<ipi> fdfhd
<ipi> dfhf
<ipi> fhf
<johndoe09> anyone pls?
<n2diy> ttuttle: #Ubuntu. Are you into astronomy?
<ttuttle> ipi: please don't floor.
<JDStone> Flannel: did you say something?  I missed it.  scrolled up and nothing?
<ttuttle> *flood
<ttuttle> n2diy: Not a lot, but it's interesting.
<goose> etc or jrib: what is the terminal command to create a directory that I can install my plugin in, and then how do I navigate to the directory and move the download from my desktop to there?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<n2diy> ttuttle: Check out kstars, it is awesome.
<Cpudan80> Is there some command I can run to find out the max res supported by my gfx card?
<jrib> !cli > goose (read the private message from ubotu)
<gilda> goose, mkdir dirName   will make a directory
<ttuttle> n2diy: Ah.  Have you tried stellarium?
<dhie2> haiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ttuttle> dhie2: hi.
<egc> goose: mkdir creates a dir, cd will change directories, and mv will move files
<[Jerry_Teps]> hey can someone help? When I try to install GRUB in the ubuntu installation I get this error "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error" can anyone help?
<n2diy> ttuttle: no, I haven't.
<Daisuke_Laptop> stellarium is incredibly awesome
<goose> thanks!
<ttuttle> n2diy: It's a planetarium program.  I assume it's similar to kstars.
<ttuttle> Daisuke_Laptop: heh
<ipi> dgds
<ipi> dgsdg
<ipi> dgsd
<ipi> dsg
<ipi> gs
<FloodBot2> ipi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ttuttle> ipi: stop flooding please
<Daisuke_Laptop> ipi, knock it off.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ttuttle: i was introduced to it last week for the eclipse, i can't see any way kstars could measure up
<egc> \X/
<n2diy> ttuttle: yes, kstars is a planetarium program.  What does Stellarium run under, Gnome?
<ttuttle> Daisuke_Laptop: ooh, the eclipse was fun
<ttuttle> n2diy: Um, it doesn't require a particular desktop environment.  I think it uses OpenGL.
<arakthor> where do I find and install the section 3 man pages in ubuntu?
<xiven> Has anyone had trouble upgrading to Feisty, encountering conflicts with gconf2?
<Sonja> konversation won't open anymore... i get this errmsg :( :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4419725
<egc> arakthor: is that the lib section?
<jrib> arakthor: install manpages-dev
<n2diy> ttuttle: Hmmm, the only draw back I have with kstars is it needs the KDE libraries to run, so it taxes my poor old tired system.
<arakthor> thanks jrib
<ttuttle> n2diy: Ah.  KDE slows things down.
<arakthor> egc, yeh. all the programmers stuff
<arakthor> w00t, now I don't feel shortchanged. thanks guys
<egc> HEHE
<prince_jammys> !langpack | sonja
<ubotu> sonja: A recent update broke some KDE language packs, leaving the user unable to login. (http://launchpad.net/bugs/195647) To fix this, remove the updated packages (language-pack-kde-en, language-pack-kde-en-base) and restart KDE.
<egc> oops
<prince_jammys> Sonja: it might be related to that
<egc> yeah i find it wierd that the developer stuff isnt included by default...different user target i guess
<ttuttle> egc: Me too.  I feel like it should be included to make it easier to get started.
<n2diy> ttuttle: Well, I understand Gnome does too. But I don't have the time to play with light weight gdm's yet.
<arakthor> yeh, I was chilling in ##c and couldn't figure out why I was missing all the useful man pages
<egc> exactly
<Sonja> thanks prince
<alandd> wols_: Using carefully placed print statements I have determined that the "for (<POLICY>) {..." loop is never entered.  So something is awry with the statement before, or the results of the statement before, that is "open POLICY, "apt-cache policy |" or die "Unable to read apt policy: $!";"  Trouble for me is, I don't know that that statement does or how it does it.  I'm stuck!
<illmorta1> can someone please help me access my kboot.conf through live cd shell?... I'm in shell mode!
<n2diy> alandd: what command is causing this trouble?
<amenado> illmortal which linux do you have?
<sorrowsbitch> anyone with experience in (SAMBA) vista printer issues?
 * alandd doesn't really 'know' Perl and has zero experience with packaging scripts!
<Sonja> haha, a new lang pack update just arrived on my ubuntu, and it fixed it. i guess they just released the fix!!
<alandd> n2diy: "sudo apt-get install emdebian-tools" on a fresh Kubuntu gutsy box.
<n2diy> alandd: have you asked in #perl?
<billy> how do i install a flash player for mozilla?
<noodles12> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ouellettesr> can someone help me enable network sharing with a xp machine?m I can see the computer under in the network folder, but when i select it it says the folder cannot be displayed
<billy> thanks
<illmorta1> can someone please help me access my kboot.conf through live cd shell?... I'm in shell mode!
<amenado> illmortal which linux do you have?
<illmorta1> gutsy
<Leftville> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<illmorta1> i deleted a script in kboot.conf amendo
<amenado> illmortal nope that file kboot.conf is not in gutsy
<alandd> n2diy: The whole command problem is at http://pastebin.com/m191d88fe
<illmorta1> it's the pss3 version...
<illmorta1> i deleted my video mode script.
<alandd> n2diy: It's not that long
<ouellettesr> so I click the network icon under places, then windows network>workgroup>WINXP machine, and it says contents cannot be displayed
<n2diy> alandd: roger, let me take a look.
<amenado> illmortal i dont believe this is the channel for ps3 ubuntu, maybe ubuntu+1
<ouellettesr> anyone?
<illmorta1> there's no room by that name amendo.
<alandd> n2diy: The "offending" function appears to be this one: http://pastebin.com/m7c5970fe
<billy> what problems could i have from switching HD's between two identical dell inspiron 1501 laptops?
<drarem> I downloaded ubuntu 7.10 AMD 64 onto a dvd and tried booting it on a windows media xp home edition (32-bit on 64-bit AMD), I get a black screen when I select option 1 to start or install ubuntu
<n2diy> alandd: this doesn't seem to be related to perl?
<drarem> any theories?
<xGeek> reboot with the cd in the drive...
<Leftville> ouelletsr: I'm not entirely sure that this would be the problem, but do you have samba installed?
<xGeek> as long as the computer is set to boot from cd you should be fine.
<drarem> it does boot from the cd
<alandd> n2diy: No, not directly.  I was hacking the script to see if I could determine what it was choking on.  It's not really a Perl problem.  Sorry for any confusion.
<billy> what program is=to realplayer in ubuntu?
<drarem> i get the ubuntu /rescue options
<billy> including .flv support?
<n2diy> alandd: ok, np.
<niuq> i have problems with, the sound
<Geoffrey2> in most configuration files, # is a comment symbol, correct?
<ouellettesr> Leftville, I have never needed samba to do it before, but i am getting it right now to try
<alandd> I have to quit and go to bed.  wols_ and n2diy, thanks for the conversation.  I'll may have to find a different way to setup my cross-compile environment.
<niuq> the sound it's to slow, i can't hear almost anything, and every option it's at 100%
<Ronin-Sage> getting err13 on grub(vista part) after a newbie re-size of my vista partition...anyone here that can help?
<n2diy> alandd: OK, good night, looks like a dpkg error to me.
<Leftville> ouellettesr: Okay, I've had the same problem before but I had Samba installed. If you have a firewall on your XP machine, make sure that it isn't blocking your Ubuntu machine.
<ouellettesr> k
<gcarrillo> yessir!
<ouellettesr> leftville it was the firewall :/ If only you had been around 3 hours ago :)
<ouellettesr> err.. if i was around
<ouellettesr> lol
<Ronin-Sage> getting err13 on grub(vista part) after a newbie re-size of my vista partition...anyone here that can help?
<Rafanjani> hola
<WotG_Migo> Glad I could help. :)
<gcarrillo> holla
<Rafanjani> esto esta en ingles? que fasdtidio...
<Rafanjani> hi, how are you?
<gcarrillo> quien?
<n2diy> ! es | Rafanjani
<ubotu> Rafanjani: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<billy> im having trouble installing flash for firefox.. exactly how do i do it?
<niuq> hi, i need help with sound
<ka2> billy: x86 or amd64?
<billy> amd64
<WotG_Migo> ouellettesr: Be sure to keep an eye on the XP firewall, it can prove to be a problem later on again. I've had mine cut me off a number of times just because it felt like it.
<ka2> billy: you need 32bit firefox
<n2diy> niuq: what is the problem?
<gcarrillo> !sound | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billy> ka2: billy --> yo__
<niuq> the sound of my speakers are to slow
<billy> ka2: where do i get that?
<ka2> billy: im using a firefox nightly
<billy> huh?
<ka2> billy: i (firefox 3 development build)
<gcarrillo> the nightly build of firefox
<niuq> n2diy: i have a laptop toshiba,with ubuntu 7.10 installed the problem is, the sound it's to slow :S
<billy> where do i get it?
<ka2> billy: mozilla.org
<hexoroid> anybody good with 'named'
<niuq> n2diy: and i'm sure everything it's at 100%
<billy> k, how do i uninstall the firefox i already have?
<n2diy> niuq: what do you mean it is to slow? Is it "-stuttering"?
<gcarrillo> FGI
<ka2> billy: you dont
<ka2> billy: i have it in ~/firefox
<billy> it automatically does it?
<ka2> billy: so i can still use firefox 2
<Cpudan80> So anybody have any ideas --- how to find max res of a gfx card from within the OS?
<ka2> billy: as well as 3
<billy> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<billy> is that the right one?
<n2diy> Cpudan80: lshw?
<ka2> billy: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<gcarrillo> Cpudan80: look at manufacturers product page
<billy> thanks
<ka2> billy: but yeah that is the right one as well
<WotG_Migo> Goodnight all.
<ka2> billy: depends on if you want 2 (stable) or 3 (development)
<billy> ka2: after dl, how do i install flash?
<gcarrillo> pz
<Cpudan80> gcarrillo: I need to know exactly how ubuntu reports the res
<billy> stable lol
<Cpudan80> Plus AMD is incompetent and their pages are hard to muck around in
<n2diy> Cpudan80: lshw?
<Cpudan80> i'll give it a shot
<gcarrillo> Cpudan80: try "xrandr"
<ka2> billy: i will try to get some instructions together - be patient
<Ronin-Sage> getting err13 on grub(vista part) after a newbie re-size of my vista partition...anyone here that can help?
<billy> okee dokee.. thanks so much btw
<bazhang> yeah billy; sorry had to run off for a few ;]
<billy> bazhang!
<gcarrillo> Cpudan80: just type it in term
<billy> ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 lol
<Cpudan80> gcarrillo: I think that's looking at the connected device
<Cpudan80> gcarrillo: It says 1024x768
<bazhang> billy that will do fine
<hexoroid> anybody good with 'named'
<Cpudan80> that cant be right
<bazhang> yo you still around?
<gcarrillo> connected device?
<billy> bazhang: i also went to #compiz-help or whatever it is and they told me everything i need to do.. now i just gotta restart
<gcarrillo> it should report on all displays
<bazhang> billy nice! ;]
<gcarrillo> Cpudan80: oh, i see what you mean
<billy> bazhang: yep, and i finally got all my files transferred as well.. i really hope i can switch the HD
<LogicalDash> I seem to have hosed my partition table. How do I change, say, /dev/sda2 into /dev/sda1?
<billy> s
<billy> without problem...
<bazhang> billy well, if you have issues we are here to help ;]
<billy> bazhang: yeah lol.. i think ive already overstayed my welcome tho lol
<billy> bazhang: how do i install firefox after extracting it from a tar file?
<kilgor3> does anyone knoe how to fix this problem?  I cant install or uninstall anything i keep getting thiss error   failed in buffer_read(fd)
<haymaker> i'm having a problem with evolution where i can only launch it once after i log in
<bazhang> billy no such thing as overstayed around here ;]
<billy> lmao
<solid_liq> will quake 4 run on linux?
<Frijolie> Hey all, I think I've done a stupid thing and corrupted a partition on my laptop and now it won't boot. How do you go about restoring it (if possible)?
<billy> bazhang: but yea.. how do i install firefox after extracting it from a tar file?
<Ronin-Sage> frijolie, same problem here, heh--what error are u getting?
<bazhang> billy why not get it from the repos? or you want the beta latest bestest one
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: use  live disc, and choose the repair option
<haymaker> can anyone help with evolution not launching?
<Frijolie> I'm getting "fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Frijolie> /dev/sda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced"
<n2diy> haymaker: why do you think that is a problem? What errors are you getting?
<Frijolie> and a bunch of these: "Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block 23435234"
<Ronin-Sage> oh, error 13 here
<Frijolie> then it just boots to the command line and "startx" doesn't work
<haymaker> n2diy, i'm not getting any errors when i try to launch it, i open it the first time after i log in and if i close it i cant open it again
<haymaker> n2diy, if i log off and back on, it works
<Frijolie> file system check failed
<Frijolie> a maintenance shell will now be started
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: booting to a liveCD now
<n2diy> haymaker: Weird, same problem I'm having with my sound. Haven't found an answer yet.
<n2diy> haymaker: What are you running, Dapper?
<haymaker> n2diy, gutsy
<Frijolie> can it restore the partition without suffering any data loss?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: actually, my answer was sort of flippant
<gcarrillo> it may not work
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: uh, oh!
<n2diy> haymaker: My trouble is with Dapper, and seems to be related to an update on 2/23.
<ka2> billy: this is very "works for me"ish i guess but well it worked for me :) http://kiwiadam2.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/flash-player-on-amd64-ubuntu-with-32-bit-firefox/
<ka2> !worksforme | ka2 ;)
<ubotu> ka2 ;): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<douglas_h> !xgoogle ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgoogle ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ronin-Sage> my situation is: i'm getting err13(invalid or unsupported executable format) when i attempt to boot up vista after an apparently novice partition re-size
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: if you want to avoid data loss, you could work with the system from the terminal to make backups of your important data
<billy_> dude..
<billy_> ubuntu started acting all funny.. now im on my other comp
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: and then fsck the filesystem
<ka2> wha billy_ and billy!!!
<billy_> who was i talking to?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: sure, how do you do that?
<billy_> lmao
<billy_> smae dude..
<billy_> same**
<haymaker> what is a command to see what programs are running?
<ka2> who was yo__?
<billy_> ka2: any instructions you gave me i didn't get to see cuz ubuntu was retarded
<billy_> me
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: i would use a USB drive and copy any important directories/files onto that
<ka2> billy_: why is ubuntu "retarded"?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: can you get to a command line from the live cd?
<billy_> the internet disconnected
<gcarrillo> oh yeah
<billy_> for no reason
<billy_> so im rebooting it right now
<ka2> billy_: so who is billy?
<Ronin-Sage> anyone know how to remedy my grub problem?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: boot the live CD, and bring up a terminal in it.  Then use the "mount" command to mount your hard drive's filesystem
<billy_> me
<billy_> same dude
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: at that point you can copy stuff from it
<ka2> billy_: arrghhhhhhhhhh confusing
<ka2> billy: this is very "works for me"ish i guess but well it worked for me :) http://kiwiadam2.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/flash-player-on-amd64-ubuntu-with-32-bit-firefox/
<billy_> lmao, billy_, billy, and yo___ are all the same person.. me
<ka2> !worksforme | ka2
<billy_> k thanks
<ka2> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<haymaker> does evolution log errors anywherE?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: oh I thought you wanted me to get to a command line (no guI) from the LiveCD..alright I'm getting to the desktop
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: else you could just boot your system from the harddrive, and work with it from the console (the command line you see when X doesnt start)
<billy_> whats the command to edit the blacklist?
<rebelpro> hey is anyone on who could help me with a resolution problem i'm having?
<wols_> !ask | rebelpro
<ubotu> rebelpro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> billy_: editor
<billy_> why is my blacklist completely blank?
<wols_> cause you aren't blcklisting anything?
<billy_> i dunno..
<rebelpro> I'm trying to get 1680 x 1050 resolution using my ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro on my Gateway 22inch widescreen monitor
<noodles12> anyone here nkow how to get alltray to work/
<billy_> ubuntu is acting really wierd right now
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: it says that my sda3 (my /home partition) doesn't have an existing file system. I don't think I'll be able to mount it.
<ka2> !justask | billy_, billy, yo__
<ubotu> billy_, billy, yo__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gcarrillo> eww
<rebelpro> I have already tried editing the xorg.conf file but it had no effect. Does anyone know how to get that resolution?
<billy_> ka2 when did i ask to ask a question?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: at least that was the errors when it was trying to run fsck @ boot
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: still waiting for the desktop to load
<ka2> billy_: ubuntu is acting really weird right now. well whats your problem???
<gcarrillo> okk
<regeya> ka2, try scrolling up a bit.
<regeya> and lay off the uppers.
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: I pulled the plug on my laptop, not remembering that the battery wasn't in it...
<billy_> the drivers arent booting correctly
<gcarrillo> hehe
<billy_> the bcm4311 ones specifically
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: and it's making me pay for my mistake
<regeya> I swear  to pete the ubuntu crowd is turning into the debian crowd...
<regeya> ...and that's a very bad thing.
<rebelpro> I'm trying to get 1680 x 1050 resolution using my ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro on my Gateway 22inch widescreen monitor. I have already tried editing the xorg.conf file but it had no effect. Does anyone know how to get that resolution? (sorry i forgot to put it on one line last time)
<ka2> billy_: "arent booting correctly"  huh
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: alright i'm at the desktop. sudo mnt /home ?
<ka2> regeya: in what way?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: "man mount"
<billy_> my wireless card isn't working anymore.. why? it was working just fine then it stopped......
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: ah..RTFM
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: its something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<gcarrillo> i always forget
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: i think sda1 is my swap, sda2 is /, and sda3 is /home on my HDD
<gcarrillo> yeah, so sda3
<LogicalDash> I just broke my partition table. What now?
<billy_> whats a command to debug your wirelss? ust like LAN has smbclient?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: "can't find /dev/sda3/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rebelpro> Well I guess I'll just post in the forums and hope that someone who isn't on right now can help me
<gcarrillo> LogicalDash: rebuild the partition table, i think with fdisk
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: however, doing a directory listing shows that my data's still in tact (directories)
<ere4si> noodles12, http://alltray.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<gcarrillo> oh
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: put a space between sda3 and /mnt
<Frijolie> hehe, funny stuff...sounds like lots of people are having HDD/partition problems
<ka2> billy_: smbclient doesnt test lan
<ka2> billy_: ping does
<billy_> it test file sharing networks
<ka2> billy_: same for WAN
<noodles12> ere4si: thanks i'll check it otu
<ka2> billy_: WLAN
<ere4si> k
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: no error message, just a blank prompt again...
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: i'm guessing that's a good sign
<gcarrillo> now cd to /mnt
<ka2> billy_: it test smb file sharing no networking
<gcarrillo> you should see your data
<billy_> ka2: my internet was working, but its not anymore.. it totally stopped working for absolutely no reason. i don't know what to do.
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: i see two directories: brian and lost + found
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: brian is my username so I'm guessing that's my home directory?
<gcarrillo> is your username brian?
<gcarrillo> right
<puff> Bah, humbug.
<gcarrillo> thats your home dir
<gcarrillo> so you mounted it correctly
<cdubya> I've installed all the codecs and what not to be able to play DVDs on this laptop......I've enabled DMA....I'm using 7.10 and I can't seem to get any DVDs to play right. Device Manager identifies this as a cdrom drive TSSTCorp. I haven't heard of it, and I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever be able to watch dvds on my Ubuntu partition....:-(    Any ideas?
<billy_> compix is sooooo coool lol
<puff> Yesterday I disabled compiz because I realized that a) I'm not really using any of the really nifty compiz features anyway, and b) the more omnipresent features (like translucency and bouncy windows) don't really mean that much to me anyway.
<haymaker> hey how do i see what programs are running?
<puff> And now my laptop crashes every hour or two.
<puff> Sigh.
<bazhang> cdubya: including the package from medibuntu?
<puff> haymaker: ps -ef
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: so does that mean that my fstab got messed up?
<gcarrillo> haymaker: ps -aux
<cdubya> bazhang, which one?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: i don't think so
<ka2> puf: i use compiz because I use the features and find it difficult to use a desktop without them now :)
<billy_> in compix what does desktop cube do?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: so, it should be fixed?
<ka2> *puff
<bazhang> cdubya: the one for playing dvd's ;]
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: the fstab just tells linux what filesystems to mount automatically at boot
<ka2> billy_: in compiz it is a cube for virtual desktops
<puff> ka2: Well, I'm not a normal GUI user to start with. I've been using unix since the old vt52 days :-).
<cdubya> bazhang, package name.....
<puff> ka2: So I basically use X/gnome the same way I use screen/emacs.
<douglas_h> gary
<billy_> oh for like when yo have windows running?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: yeah but at boot it couldn't find, or said that the partition didn't contain a filesystem
<cdubya> bazhang, you mean libdvdcss or whatever?
<bazhang> cdubya: www.medibuntu.org
<gcarrillo> right, so fstab is just one file inside the filesystem
<gcarrillo> i think the filesystem itself is what may be corrupted
<gcarrillo> fsck is usually used to fix those types of problems
<ka2> puff: do you even need gnome then?
<puff> ka2: Only to drive firefox :-).
<earthling> puff: what client(non GUI - cmd prompt) for irc do you use?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: or perhaps you're having partition table problems too
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: how do I restore or repair the filesystem. Fsck fails each time it boots... you said something about backing up my data before repairing it?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: in which case you'd use fdisk
<puff> ka2: In fact, one of the things on my get-around-to-it list was figuring out if I could use the 3D cube effect for alt-tab.
<puff> earthling: emacs.
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: how do you tell the size of a directory? ls -a?
<gandalfcome> is there an easy way to play sounds from a script in ubuntu? like a command line player?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: right, so now you have your home dir mounted, and should be able to access your data.  If you were to plug in a usb drive, you could move files from your harddisk to the usb drive, thereby backing them up
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: try du
<ka2> puff: but if youre using gnome like screen why not use fluxbox etc
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: man du
<ka2> billy_: http://kiwiadam2.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/screenshot-17.png
<Frogzoo> gandalfcome: aplay
<sam__> need help playing streaming videos on NBC webpage
<Frogzoo> gandalfcome: doesn't play mp3s though..
<cdubya> bazhang, bah, forgot to reinstall libdvdcss2...thanks....
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: just copy the entire home folder to an external drive? does that work? My /home is 6.3 GB...larger than my 1GB thumb stick. I have a 350GB USB External HDD
<sam__> need help playing streaming videos on NBC webpage
<gcarrillo> use the 350gig one and you can just copy the whole home dir
<bazhang> cdubya: hehe no worries ;]
<Frogzoo> gandalfcome: perhaps mpg321?
<Zodiac2> I installed the latest nvidia drivers.. and now my xorg or something is fucked up... Ubuntu tells me to use low-graphics when I start it, and then it starts with a wrong hz so I cant proceed.. anyone got a solution? maybe reconfigure xorg, or downgrade drivers?
<bazhang> language Zodiac2
<Zodiac2> norwegian
<bazhang> heh
<earthling_> haaaaa
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: ok, booting that sucker up now, thanks so much for your willingness to help. That's what the GNU/Linux community has over the Windoze "family"
<bazhang> !ohmy | Zodiac2
<ubotu> Zodiac2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cdubya> bah, now my audio is coming through both my headphones and my speakers....bah
<earthling_> bazhang: taht was funny
<Zodiac2> what have I done? =P
<bazhang> earthling_: true ;]
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: definitely, using open source is a lot of fun
<Zodiac2> I just want my PC fixed, so I can do some homework etc
<bazhang> Zodiac2: the f word
<Zodiac2> I never said a f word!
<Zodiac2> now please, anyone got a solution to my problem?
<bazhang> how did you install the drivers Zodiac2
<gcarrillo> Zodiac2: hehe
<Zodiac2> via the ubuntu upgradething
<Zodiac2> the orange icon you know
<Zodiac2> :P
<puff> ka2: Maybe I should; what's fluxbox?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: uh oh, the "brian" folder is empty. however it's showing all my stuff under /home/ubuntu..the LiveCDs home directory?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg perhaps Zodiac2
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: hmm...it should still work
<Zodiac2> ok, ill try
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> puff, fluxbox is a light weight window manager like metacity
<puff> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Ah.  I've thought about trying out ratpoison.
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: wait, Nautilus said that the "brian" folder was 6.3GB but showed empty. However an "ls" under the /home/Ubuntu shows my directories but is only 7.1KB
<gcarrillo> how bout from the terminal?
<gcarrillo> i.e. if you cd to /mnt/brian
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: yeah it's showing in a terminal...
<gcarrillo> ok
<esfingex> Sysinfo: [AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (1500 MHz)] | [472 MB] | [Linux (2.6.22-14-generic)] | [load: 0.66 (5 min)] | [0d 3h 28m up]
<gcarrillo> use "cp -r"  or "mv" and you can move the entire directory
<gcarrillo> check the man pages though, to make sure you do it correctly
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: sudo cp /mnt/brian /media/disk right?
<Zodiac2> bazhang, now it working to a certain level (mouse and keyboard maybe need some configure etc), thanks! :D
<gandalfcome> Frogzoo: thanks
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: i don'
<gcarrillo> t think you need sudo
<gcarrillo> and add the '-r' so it recurses through the subdirectories as well
<bazhang> Zodiac2: no worries ;]
<Frogzoo> gandalfcome: you'll probably want cplay as a front end to mpg321
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: to make it easy just do "cp -a /mnt/brian /media/disk/"
<gandalfcome> Frogzoo: thanks
<gcarrillo> that preserves the file mode and copies recursively
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: i'm getting permission denied..I"m guessing sudo?
<billy> can someone help me with bcm43xx.. again.. i had it all connected and it was working fine.. but it stopped, and now i can't get it working again
<gcarrillo> ok then, yeah use sudo
<billy> anyone?
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: operation not permitted
<billy> gcarrillo you know much about WLAN in ubuntu?
<gcarrillo> a little sum'tin sum'tin
<billy> gcarrillo: i had my bcm4311 wireless working fine since yesterday, but today it just up and stopped working out of nowhere, and no i can't get it to work again..
<asdffe> i have been trying really hard to apply a GTK2.0 theme. I do it and it says "theme installed properly" but none of the arrows, buttons or scroll bars ever change.
<gcarrillo> billy: what driver does it use
<billy> gcarrillo?
<billy> oh
<asdffe> They're always the same 2d windows98 looking style
<billy> well it uses bcm43xx-fwcutter
<billy> to extract the firmawre from a windows source
<billy> through restricted drivers manager
<xhhux> helllooo!
<gcarrillo> did your system update anything since yesterday?
<billy> yep
<billy> 207...
<billy> packages*
<billy> but it worked after that
<asdffe> i look at the source of these themes and it shows the images are there. like /arrowdown.png
<gcarrillo> so you probably got a regression
<asdffe> but there is no image for arrowdown when i set the theme
<billy> gcarrillo: what do i do?
<piju> need help here, about atheros
<xhhux> atheros
<gcarrillo> billy: i would find out who the maintainer is for the project that produced your driver
<xhhux> ?
<billy> mm..
<gcarrillo> billy: then check their bug logs and see if anybody else sees the same prob
<billy> im looking thru synaptic to find something better
<gcarrillo> billy: so the key is to know exactly what chipset your NIC is using
<billy> yep
<billy> bcm4311
<gcarrillo> k, good
<wols_> billy: lspci
<Zoiks> hey, in deluge... is there anyway to save currently in process torrents, format the computer and get it to easily pick it back up again
<billy> one sec
<billy> just lspci by itself?
<bazhang> Zoiks: likely no
<gcarrillo> lspci | grep -i network
<Zoiks> damn
<gcarrillo> itll just tell you what you already know
<Zoiks> so there is no way to get it to save torrents... because i didnt save them.. just opened them
<billy> lmao yeah
<gcarrillo> hehe
<julle> i've been trying to mount my ext3 hdd, in fstab i wrote "/dev/sdb1 /media/hda4   ext3    defaults     0        2" it that wrong?
<bazhang> Zoiks: what are you tring to do? just finish the torrent, back up and then format
<billy> i smy blacklist supposed to be completely and totally blank?
<raoman> im having problem installing kubuntu 6.10. (currently my system has winXP and ubuntu feisty running) - can anyone help?
<bazhang> billy: you used the ndiswrapper or the fwcutter method for that card
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: i'm looking in gparted at my particular partitions and they don't have any mount points
<billy> fwcutter
<billy> bazhang
<ere4si> julle: looks ok :)
<billy> ndiswrapper didn't work at all
<Frijolie> gcarillo: it says /sda2 (used to be my "/")  and /sda3 (used to be my /home the mount points are blank
<Frijolie> er gcarrillo
<Zoiks> bazhang: nah... I want to format my computer.. but I have torrents half way through
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: hmm
<ere4si> julle, does the /media.hda4 file exist?
<billy> bazhang: can you help me out some?
<ere4si> */media/hda4
<bazhang> billy: well the latest updates killed my video, so I had to reinstall the drivers--sounds like you may have to fiddle with yours
<TrustNoOne> how do you change your desktop text color for your icons and for screenlets with text on them?
<billy> bazhang: im talkin about with the wireless
<billy> bazhang: oh i get what ur sayin.. what should i do? i have no idea....
<bazhang> billy yeah I see; the latest updates seem to have affected alot of different things; wifi, video etc
<squarebracket> what's a good ftp server?
<yaro> Hello, it is me again. I am actually representing a friend of mine with a support problem.
<billy> which ones do i mess with?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: ive gotta go...but here's some suggestions:  google a little bit on data recovery, particulary for the filesystem type you're using (i.e. ext3 or whatever) and learn about fdisk, fsck by reading man pages
<gcarrillo> you may figure out how to save the data
<billy> bazhang: what could i possibly do? maybe blacklist a couple drivers?
<gcarrillo> you're problem may be either a corrupted filesystem or a corrupted partition table
<gcarrillo> s/you're/your
<Frogzoo> gcarrillo: but in all likelihood, if fsck can't fix it, you're screwed
<yaro> My friend just installed Ubuntu 7.10. Not just ten minutes ago, and though Ubuntu loads up, he is reporting that its not loading anything beyond the Ubuntu 'wait' icon, and I am assuming, the orange screen. Any ideas what his problem could be?
<Frogzoo> yaro: boot in recovery mode, and see where it halts
<Frijolie> gcarrillo: well thanks for helping me this far...
<gcarrillo> Frogzoo: yup, in which case you learn to make backups more consistently ;)
<TrustNoOne> how do you change your desktop text color for your icons and for screenlets with text on them?
<piju> need help here, about atheros
<piju> how to install atheros driver using ndiswrapper ?
<gcarrillo> Frijolie: np, good luck ;)
<yaro> piju: Go into the terminal: sudo ndiswrapper -i /full/path/to/atheros/plugin
<piju> yaro; then ?
<yaro> piju: That should be all of it, I think. I'm not totally familiar with ndis.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx billy you seen this?
<piju> u are not familiar?
<yaro> piju: I may have misread, I might be thinking of nspluginswrapper. Do forgive me if I am wrong.
<billy> bazhang
<yaro> Frogzoo: Strange thing. My friend can't seem to get into the GRUB menu when hitting ESC during the countdown.
<billy> yeah ive seen that
<TrustNoOne> how to get IPBlock to startup with the OS? i found autostart option but it doesnt seem to work, when i start IPblock manually it says disabled
<justinmiller87> Hello. Can anyone help me with a server issue?
<billy> !ask|justinmiller87
<ubotu> justinmiller87: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<justinmiller87> I'm attempting to access /var/www through FileZilla on a server I just setup. I am running proftpd, and created a shortcut to /var/www using ln -s. I can see the shortcut in FileZilla, but when I try to go into it I get Failed to retrieve directory listing.
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends, I'm stymied by something.
<_Oz_> I want to watch realplayer videos.  I downloaded realplayer 10 for linux from real.com.  I get a .bin file.  How do I install that?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> _Oz_, ./xxx.bin
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> xxx.bin = the file name
<TrustNoOne> _Oz_, go into terminal, go into the directory of the bin file and type ./filename.bin (where filename is the name of the bin file)
<justinmiller87> Oz, your best bet is to use the version in Feisty. I used this guide as a way to get all mulitmedia setup. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833
<TrustNoOne> or do what TUXG said
<Werdna> ew, real player
<Dritzen> To use ./filename.bin , would you have to chmod +x the bin first?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Potentially quick question:  I have 7.10 64-bit, AMD Phenom, ATI HD3850 vidcard, proprietary driver, and it's all good ... except flickering in movies and 3d gaming.  Where might I find solutions to the flickering?
<_Oz_> trustnoone and [Hardy]TuTUXG, thanks.  however, here's the result: sudo: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<XiXaQ> justinmiller87, did you remember to make sure Apache has read access to the files?
<justinmiller87> I did a chmod 777
<TrustNoOne> _Oz_, you shouldnt use sudo unless its necessary
<ti12> Hello
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> _Oz_, cd to that dir and i dont think u need sudo
<yaro> _Oz_: You'll probably have to make sure the bin is executable. You can do that in BASH or right there in GNOME (Assuming this is regular Ubuntu, here.)
<_Oz_> ah
<justinmiller87> for the user who should have access and technically, since I enabled root, I should be able to access everything, but I can't get out of root's home folder.
<Dritzen> _Oz_:   chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin ; ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> _Oz_, and chmod a+x xxx.bin first
<_Oz_> yes, I see.  Right-clicked, "allow t be executable"
<ti12> where are at file sharing rooms?
<_Oz_> thank you, yaro, Dritzen, [Hardy]TuTUXG, and TrustNoOne.
<egc> \X/
<ti12> anyone please tell me the file sharing rooms?
<billy> how do i remove files from the /lib directory?
<yaro> _Oz_: Let me give you a hint for future reference.
<Dritzen> billy:  Why do you want to do that?
<yaro> billy: Why would you wanna do that?
<XiXaQ> justinmiller87, what matters, is who you're logged in as. For server questions, you have #ubuntu-server, btw. It's not so high-traffic.
<ti12> im looking for X86 Mac. anyone know where to search for it?
<Dritzen> That sounds like a harsh lesson, about to be learned the hard way :)
<billy> because there's a bunch of files in there interfereing with my wireless card
<justinmiller87> I know. I tried there first.
<justinmiller87> Through PuTTY, I'm logged in as root and can access everything.
<egc> rm -rf /lib
<egc> j/k!
<_Oz_> yaro: go ahead
<billy> lmao.. i was about to do it egc
<justinmiller87> Through FileZilla, I'm logged in as root and can't leave /root.
<ti12> hello
<Dritzen> Billy:  Are you sure?  Library files don't really cause issues unless you're dealing with the wrong version of the library, etc
<egc> :D
<ti12> hey
<XiXaQ> ti12, hmm... You come to Ubuntu to ask where to steal another OS?
<TrustNoOne> how do you change your desktop text color for your icons and for screenlets with text on them?
<billy> they're update files.. and they werent there when my wireless was working, but now they're there and its not working
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<TrustNoOne> how to get IPBlock to startup with the OS? i found autostart option but it doesnt seem to work, when i start IPblock manually it says disabled
<billy> they are all bcm43xx_...... files
<yaro> _Oz_: When you're poking around your files for future refernce, and you wanna see if something is executable, type 'ls' and you'll see a color-coded listing of directory listings. Executable thingies are usually colored green.
<ti12> im looking for  x86 Leopard, where should i look?
<XiXaQ> ti12, www.apple.com
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<_Oz_> great tip, yaro
<naxaa> hi..
<billy> how do you delete files in /lib?
<yaro> _Oz_: If you see that something that *should* be green isn't, it probably needs that chmod like you did there.
<_Oz_> I've noticed that color-coding but didn't know what it meant
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ti12, cough "osx86 maybe" cough
<ti12> Xixaq, any file sharing rooms?
<egc> billy: use the package manager to uninstall stuff
<billy> anyone?
<billy> i don't know what packages theyre in tho...
<justinmiller87> til2, go to Dalnet. We don't share here.
<yaro> billy: I strongly recommend that you do a package removal through apt-get or Synaptic, and not go rming stuff from your /lib. Stuff breaks too easily that way.
<zgrep> billy: dpkg -S /lib/<file>
<student> Is there any way to see who's in a certain GROUP? (command+opt)
<Ububegin> what kinda of folders are usually placed inside the /opt directory
<XiXaQ> ti12, I don't know what a file sharing room is. There are lots of p2p software packages in Ubuntu. Nobody here will help you steal and crack proprietary software.
<ka2> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zgrep> Ububegin: the opt directory is empty by default
<Dritzen> Ububegin:  Those are optional folders for things that are installed outside of usual means
<egc> student: sudo vi /etc/group
<student> egc, lol
<Dritzen> ububegin:  you could put just about anything in there but sometimes programs will install into it if you install them manually
<student> egc: thank you
<billy> the package for all those files wasn't found.....
<egc> np
<soldats> student: "groups <user>" in terminal
<Ububegin> Dritzen: cos i thought of installing all my software into it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Ububegin, some 3rd party apps will be installed into that dir
<yaro> billy: Exactly what sort of thingsa re you removing that would interfere with your networking?
<student> soldats, i want to know whos in the group. i could use id to see groups someone's in, thanks anyway
<egc> yeah soldats' way is better
<student> soldats, and that /etc/group is fine
<billy> bcm43xx_initval*.fw
<billy> theres like 20 of them
<liquid1033> moin
<squarebracket> what's the command to make a symbolic link?
<billy> also microcode and something else yaro
<liquid1033> ln -s
<squarebracket> thanks :)
<liquid1033> ln -s /path/to/file linkname
<Dritzen> squarebracket:  ln -s /destination nameofsymlink
<liquid1033> :)
<Dritzen> doh, beaten
<squarebracket> hehe
<billy> and i cant open synaptic for some reason.. nothing else is runngin at all either
<zgrep> billy try running it from a terminal
<billy> how do you do that?
<zgrep> billy: there might be some error you don't see in the UI
<yaro> billy: Run it from a terminal and see what messages you recieve.
<billy> run what?
<billy> and how?
<yaro> billy: gksudo synaptic
<billy> k
<zgrep> billy: you know how to open a terminal?
<billy> error message : unable to get exclusive lock
<billy> yes i know how to open a terminall..
<zgrep> billy: sounds like it's open already
<Dritzen> I have SUPER-T set to open the terminal, I wish Gnome would set that as a default keyboard shortcut
<yaro> billy: Are you running the update manager or add/remove programs?
<billy> nope
<yaro> billy: type killall synaptic
<Dritzen> I wonder if   ps aux | grep apt-get    would show if it's running
<billy> no process killed...
<up_the_irons> how do i get NetworkManager to add a couple domains to the "search" line of /etc/resolv.conf ? (i'm using gutsy)
<bazhang> probably doing a update search in the background try again in a few
<zgrep> billy: killall dpkg
<zgrep> billy: killall apt-get
<up_the_irons> 0
<up_the_irons> 0
<up_the_irons> 0
<up_the_irons> 0
<up_the_irons> 2
<FloodBot2> up_the_irons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<up_the_irons> 0
<bazhang> up_the_irons: stop please
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<billy> nothing was killed zgrep,
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that was quick reaction
<up_the_irons> sorry, slipped
<billy> how can i uninstall the updates?
<billy> thats whats causing all these troubles...
<Dritzen> There's a copy of previous versions of programs in /var/cache somewhere, isn't there?  I'm going to take a look, it's been a while
<bazhang> billy this is gutsy?
<billy> yep
<billy> and its bein completely retarded...
<Dritzen> The directory /var/cache/apt/archives  keeps a copy of previously installed deb files
<Frogzoo> Dritzen: it's a cache only, but /var/cache/apt/
<bazhang> billy in the terminal type ifconfig
<Dritzen> It's an option for installing a previous version if that's what he needs, just throwing the idea out there
<billy> k.. let it reboot.. i restarted it just in case..
<yaro> billy: That might clear out whatever was blockign Synaptic
<billy> ill be back in a few.. this whole stuff is stressin me i need a stogie
<MeRLiNX420> I'm haveing problems with a D-Link WUA-1340 USB adaptor can anyone help me?
<Dritzen> Just a quick question but does anyone have a suggestion for my X config file to force 60hz at all resolutions?  Ubuntu is picking odd ones for some reason, like 58hz for 1024x768 and 57 for 1280x800
<ti12> can someone come chat one on one to teach me about irc filesharing
<rara_jelek_> gueeeeee
<bazhang> ti12: not here
<yaro> ti12: You're going to have to ask somewhere else.
<ti12> where
<ti12> ??
<yaro> ti12: Don't know. Not the place to ask.
<bazhang> !ot | ti12
<ubotu> ti12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<liquid1033> got anyone cpufreqd with an asus p5n32-e sli plus and intel dual core e6750 running?
<ti12> ok, i got yah
<ti12> ;)
<ArthurArchnix> Well, I was playing around with my icons themes, and I changed theme.index of the currently in use icon theme, at which point x crash, and wouldn't restart. Rescue mode didn't work. reconfiguring xorg didn't work. In short, it was borked.
<ti12> ubuntu rocks.  but im a noob. any good books that will teach me or websites?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Dritzen you might do it with this though not sure how safe that is
<Dritzen> ti12: A ton of sites, what are you interested in?
<billy> k back
<yaro> ArthurArchnix: Try deleting your .gconf ad .cgonf2 files.
<bazhang> !training | ti12
<ubotu> ti12: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<billy> does synaptic log what packages you installed when you installed them?
 * yaro is very good at typing tonight.
<haymaker> ok, i screwed up my account, and so i created another and deleted mine, moved my home directory somewhere else, and tried to recreate it, but it doesn't get created
<yaro> billy: Yes.
<ti12> Dritzen, i wish to VB XP, but i cant install the Video card driver
<billy> ill just uninstall all the updates =)
<bazhang> billy not a wise choice
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, found a howto for changing icon text color - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89197
<Dritzen> You want to what?
<yaro> billy: You'd be uninstalling entire packages, not just updates.
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, thx
<ere4si> k
<billy> then what should i do?
<justinmiller87> Got it figured out. I had my ln -s backwards.
<ArthurArchnix> That was last night. I'm reinstalling now. My question is, I've got some free space on another partition, once I get it installed and updated, how do I do a complete copy (image) of my ubuntu partition to the spare partition? (That's a good idea yaro, but unfortunately, I'm already 15 minutes into the reinstall. I knew it would take me 3 hours to reinstall update and get everything back the way I wanted, I didn't know how lo
<bazhang> billy open the terminal and type ifconfig
<genbuntu> Hi, How do i return back to normal state after issuing 'sudo -i' ?
<ti12> I want to install XP pro on virtualbox, but i cant install the Video card
<billy> k
<billy> done
<bazhang> ti12 no need for that
<Dritzen> Ah, I'd just go on ubuntuforums.org and search around for virtualbox , I haven't used it personally
<haymaker> how can i manually create an account on my machine without using this thing from system>administration?
<billy> bazhang: now what?
<ti12> no?
<Dritzen> Virtualbox won't run things in 3D anyway, right?
<bazhang> ti12 nay; no dx10 in vbox
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: Ist the free partition at least the size of the original one?
<billy> bazhang: how can i undo all the updates?
<bazhang> billy does that show the listing for your wireless card? something like wlan0
<ti12> i actually heard of a few projects that is supposed to run Direct3d, but i dont know how to install
<Dritzen> genbuntu:  type exit
<billy> yeah
<bazhang> billy then type iwconfig
<genbuntu> Ah! thanks Dritzen
<Dritzen> ti12:  If you're just looking to run games, you could try out Wine
<billy> bazhang: no wireless extensions on lo and eth0, there's nothing else
<yaro> ti12: I suggest Googling for that. I don't think what you are asking is in the scope of the channel.
<bazhang> billy try sudo ifup wlan0
<billy> says ignoring uknown interface
<billy> now what?
<yaro> billy: Sounds like amissing driver?
<yaro> a missing*
<billy> the driver is there tho.. something is interfering with it..
<fraroco> HELLO. I have a NetMD player How do I use it in ubuntu?
<bazhang> billy you may have to go through the steps you originally did to get that card going from the link I gave you
<ti12> ok, please pardon my ignorance, im really new to all this!!!
<fraroco> Sonic Stage is for windows!
<billy> bazhang?
<bazhang> !wine | ti12
<ubotu> ti12: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<billy> bazhang: i did everything i did before to get the card going and its still not working..
<ti12> But what happens when wine tells me its missing a dll file?
<xTheGoat121x> I've got an odd situation with my sound.  I have most sounds (Pidgin, system sounds) but when I go to play music or a game, I'm informed that there's no sound device available.
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, thx for the link, it changed my text color for my icons but i have some screenlets that have white text and i cant seem to change those either... is that a screenlet feature?
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, Can't you right click to config a screenlet?
<ghost> anyone want to help me build Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, yes but i dont see a color option for the txt
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, I don't use screenlets - but I'll have a quick search :)
<puff> ghost: Wtf?
<bazhang> billy you might also try uninstalling those drivers and reinstalling them; no broadcom card here or I could walk you through it
<ghost> puff
<genbuntu> My pc (on lan) starts having 'high ping' whenever another pc starts using the wireless connection (everything on home network). Does anyone know whats going on?
<ghost> why wtf?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, thx, its the WaterMark v0.27 screenlet by Mathieu Villegas
<bazhang> ghost not really the channel for that
<billy> i just did that and its still not working... bahhh
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, in options for the screenlet there is place to change font but i dont see one for color
<ghost> what is
<bazhang> ti12 what game
<ghost> this is a question about build errors in ubuntu
<ti12> Ages of Empire 3
<yaro> ghost: What are your build errors?
<bazhang> ghost try #ubuntu-offtopic or explain yourself more clearly
<billy> how can i delete files in the lib/firmware directory?
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep, yup
<billy> ill just reinstall ubuntu if it crashes
<Dritzen> ti2:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2441
<bazhang> ti12 this is the legitimate game? if it is not, then that would be the source of your problem most likely
<Dritzen> ti2:  http://appdb.winehq.org  is a database of games/applications that you can run in Wine.  it shows whether they will work and if they do work, what steps you need to take
<ghost> ok, I am having build errors trying to build a piece of software. I am redownloading source right now, I will pastebin the output of make
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: I'm ususally runnit it like that : dd if=/dev/<sourcePartition> of=/dev/<targetPartition bs=8192
<icesword> ghost, what are you working on?
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: this will make a 1:1 image... you can then directly mount it.
<Dritzen> ti2:  I doubt Age of Empires 3 will run well in Wine, based on that page I linked to you
<ghost> give me second I will post the output
<ArthurArchnix> what are the bs=8192 options at the end zgrep?
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, seems that is an option some screenlet makers put in and some don't - with a bit of messing around you should be able to add that in the file for it
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: 8K Blocksize.
<bazhang> block size correct?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, ya so basically i have to create a theme for it
<lunks> How to view all available wireless networks on a fresh ubuntu?
<lunks> I don't know if wireless is working or not :>
<bazhang> lunks via the nm-applet
<billy> lunks: what kinda wireless card you got?
<Asphaltkiller> hi @ll
<ti12> yah.  is it possible to run Mac Leopard OS x 10.5.2 in virtualbox?
<lunks> But I really don't want to wait untill I need it.
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep: Ok, thanks. Can I also taz.bz the backup?
<lunks> hmm bazhang: how?
<bazhang> ti12 you have been warned about that before please take that elsewhere
<ti12> oh, ok
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, no - there is a source file you add a line to so the text color can be changed - if you have one that can have the color changed open the file and see how
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep: Because I have a data partition and would like to keep a copy on there, that way, I've got two bootable systems and a clean backup I can unzip and copy back over.
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: sure.. you can for example dd if=/dev/<source> | gzip -c > myImage.gz
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, it's like the config file for it
<bazhang> lunks what card for wifi
<Asphaltkiller> @ti12 vmware dosn´t support leopart at this moment ....
<Patrick5> I'm trying to integrate ldap with NSS.  I'm able to enumerate LDAP accounts using "getent passwd" - but currently "finger" and "id" return no such user, and (as root) I can't su to them.  Any ideas ?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, oh its this watermark screenlet http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=71960&forumpage=4
<lunks> billy, bazhang, its listed as bcm43xx
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: you won't need tar - it's a single file...
<ghost> this is my make output where I believe the error starts
<ghost> http://pastebin.com/d43c2fcbd
<billy> lunks: ur screwed lol
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: Or did you mean tar all the files instead of the image...
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, its just 1 screenlet but has many watermarks for it, i will take a look at the config and python script for it
<lunks> haha tnx billy
<billy> broadcom cards are satan to linux...
<billy> im having so much trouble with mine
<yaro> ghost: Looks like you need to install additional development libraries.
<billy> lunks: i had it working fine, until i installed the updates.. duh duh duh.... lol
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep: no no, you had it right. I want to compress an image so that it takes up less space on my data partiion.
<beautifulsnow> Funny. everyone over at the windows channel is talking about linux for a while
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: that would be via mounting that partition somewhere and then cd <mountpoint>; tar cpzf <filenameOutsideOfMountpoint>
<ghost> Thanks Yaro I will look into that
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, that is how I get gdesklets how I want them - and screenlets work in a similar way
<lunks> I'm planning on go to Hardy as it's 2.6.24 kernel and hope to work, billy
<_Oz_> is there a way to make realplayer launch automatically when you click on a realplayer file in firefox?
<bazhang> lunks have you just set up this box? never had wireless yet? you can /msg ubotu broadcom  this is the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<yaro> ghost: Try going into Synaptic and look for libpng-dev or something tlike the same.
<billy> lunks: huh?
<lunks> billy, 8.04 tls, new version of ubuntu
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: then use the dd with the gzip piped... if you have a quick machine: BZip2 has a better ratio but it's slower...
<Dritzen> It's coming out in April
<lunks> Coming on April. ;P
<billy> lunks: does it have support for the bcm43xx?
<lunks> I hope it has! x)
<yaro> ghost: You're welcome.
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: I usually put a buffer in between to see the throughput: dd if=/dev/.... | buffer -S 1M | gzip -c > myarchive.img.gz
<Dritzen> billy: It's got a newer kernel and a lot of new features, so it might
<billy> lunks: me too.. im sick of this bcm stuff
<yaro> billy: 2.6.24 kernel does have a larger support base for WAN.
<ghost> i hate installing libs because there is always like several versions available
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep I gotta right this down...yeah, it's a duo core,  but this one here: dd if=/dev/<source> | bzip2 -c > myImage.gz creates my image, but I don't see where it gets piped to?
<ghost> i ususally just get the one that looks like its the latest
<lunks> billy, as soon as I find a cd-rw i'll try it =)
<billy> =)
<yaro> ghost: That's normally good practice.
<billy> definately
<billy> but with the drama i've been going thru with ubuntu.... i might just reinstall XP.....
<lunks> billy, what's the matter?
<Dritzen> billy and lunks:  Hardy Heron Alpha 4 is out, you could try the live cd and see if it works for you
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: the pipe is the | ... that means dd reads the data from the disk and the data is then sent to the next program which is gzip... this passing on of information is what I refer to as piping
<ghost> its saying that libpng-12-dev is a vertual package
<billy> im really sick of the bcm43xx issues
<ghost> that means I already have it installed basically correct?
<lunks> Dritzen, I'm downloading daily build
<Dritzen> lunks: you're adventurous :)  good luck
<lunks> billy, do you hang around here often?
<yaro> ghost: Not sure. Is the little box next to it filled in green?
<bazhang> err its Hardy alpha 5 and this should be discussed in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<billy> lunks: lately? every day lol
<ghost> yaro I am using apt not synaptic
<lunks> Dritzen, I just have plenty of time =)
<lunks> billy, if it works, I'll let you know =)
<ghost> but I would assume that means there is a package installed fulfilling that link
<billy> thanks lunks
<billy> if im not in here just drop me an email
<billy> wbreslin951@gmail.com
<ArthurArchnix> So it reads /dev/sda1 for example, sends it to gzip to create an archnive, but then leaves it on the partition that called the command? That's what I'm asking, could I add something like | mv myimage.gz /dev/sda3/backup
<yaro> ghost: Okay, so just an easy way to see if its installed is to just sudo apt-get install libpng1.2-dev and see if it says anything about it "already being the latest version."
<Dritzen> ArthurArchnix,  After the > filename  just put in >/dev/sda3/backup/filename instead
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep ^ because I don't really have room for images on my ubuntu partitions. They're 3.5 GB each. My data is pretty big though. Ahh.. simplicity itself!
<`mIRC`> hi..
<Dritzen> hey mIRC
<`mIRC`> i install 2 OS...1..is windows ... 2..is Ubuntu
<ghost> thats what I did
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: do you want to store your image on the partition sda3?
<ghost> and it said 'this is a virtual package that referes to some other package
<ghost> i assume the other package is installed
<`mIRC`> my prob. is it shows GRUB error
<yaro> ghost: What was the package.
<ghost> perhaps its not the correct version
<billy> omg.. is there any way to reinstall ubuntu without wiping my files?
<bazhang> `mIRC`: what error please be specific
<`mIRC`> GRUB loaing stage1.5 read error
<ghost> ge libpng12-0-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<ghost>   libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-2ubuntu0.1
<ghost> You should explicitly select one to ins
<`mIRC`> bazhang" GRUB loaing stage1.5 read error
<bazhang> billy do you have a seperate /home?
<`mIRC`> bazhang" GRUB loading stage1.5 read error
<ghost> billy, copy your /home/ folder to somewhere
<ghost> like an external hard drive
<yaro> ghost: Try sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev 1.2.15~beta5-2ubuntu0.1
<billy> i don't have an external hd
<lunks> But how to know if wireless is working or not, anyway?
<billy> lspci
<lunks> I have installed that cutter stuff =P
<billy> L, but lowercase
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !botsnack
<lunks> It's listed
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bazhang> lunks did you read the link I gave you?
<billy> then it should be working
<Dritzen> lunks: iwconfig works for listing wireless network card info too
<lunks> bazhang, yeah
<bazhang> lunks ifconfig then iwconfig
<ArthurArchnix> Thanks Dritzen, and zgrep: Yeah. It's like this , I've got a somewhat complicated partitioning scheme, but I should be able to adapt those commands you gave. Except I would like to use bzip instead of gzip... is that all it is.. say bzip in place of gzip?
<`mIRC`> ...can anybody help me??
<`mIRC`> i got  GRUB loading stage1.5 read error
<lunks> I just want to find some wi-fi nearby and check if it works
<yaro> ghost: The other problem I might see could be with your #include statement, perhaps getting the file wrong. Like I program a lot with SDL, and to use it I have to #include "SDL/SDL.h"
<bazhang> lunks to test it sudo dhclient wlan0/cardnamehere without ethernet attached of course
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: If there is a filesystem on your /dev/sda3 partition then I would advise you mount that somewhere and store the compressed image inside the fielsystem like mkdir /mnt/tmp; dd if=/dev/<source> | buffer -S 1M | gzip -c > /mnt/tmp/mycompressedImage.img.gz
<lunks> If my notebook detects a network, will ubuntu warn me?
<billy> i think im just gonna majorly shrink the XP partition on my comp and install ubuntu on another one..
<piju_> anybody know how to install driver for atheros chipset on gutsy amd64 ?
<billy> well im goin to bed guys
<lunks> bazhang, it's because I don't have wireless around afaik
<billy> g'night
<yaro> 'mIRC: I suggest you launch your LiveCD
<lunks> g'night =)
<bazhang> cya
<yaro> 'mIRC: From there, you can reinstall GRUB on your MBR which should clear up your errors.
<bazhang> lunks well that would be the way to test it
<lunks> Would Ubuntu warn me on wireless available?
<ghost> says it can't find the package 1.2~
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: bzip in place of gzip will do .. but you should really try with the buffer to see how quick it is... you might wait very long if you use bzip2...
<piju_> anybody know how to install driver for atheros chipset on gutsy amd64 ?
<madsporkmurderer> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 (64bit edition) on my new machine but it hangs during the instalation process at the starting the partitioner stage; it gets to 50% (where it is apparently scanning disks) and just stops
<bazhang> lunks you can look in the network manager applet
<yaro> ghost: Try going into synaptic and searching for libpng.
<finn_> how can I install ubuntu to an SD card that's in an USB reader?
<finn_> I have an alternative cd with 7.04 on it
<yaro> finn_: Check out Pen Driv eLinux.
<bazhang> madsporkmurderer: what cpu how much ram
<yaro> finn_: Google it.
<`mIRC`> yaro, how to clear MBR ?
<ghost> yaro yeah that might be easyers
<yaro> 'mIRC: Hang on, I'll get you a HOWTO
<madsporkmurderer> core 2 duo 2.3GHz, 2GB
<`mIRC`> thanks mate :)
<yaro> 'mIRC: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<bazhang> madsporkmurderer: that is odd; this is a dual boot?
<ArthurArchnix> ok... I think I've got what I need to move forward. Thanks for the dd tutorial. dd if=/arthur/desk/flowers+card /zgrep/front/door
<yaro> ghost: Yes, usually Synaptic will take the guesswork out of a package install.
<ghost> cool synaptic took care of it
<`mIRC`> yaro, Thanks
<ghost> my apt-get-fu is lacking
<yaro> 'mIRC: You are welcome
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: Good luck...
<madsporkmurderer> nope- has one hard drive out my old machine with my home on it and a new 250GB SATA drive that was brand new but I did manage to format to Ext3 with an old 7.04 disk
<zgrep> ArthurArchnix: and thanks 4 the flowers ;)
<piju_> anybody know how to install driver for atheros chipset on gutsy amd64 ?
<ArthurArchnix> zgrep Oh they got there? I think I'll be fine.
<TrustNoOne> I have my disc split in half, i have ubuntu on the second half of the disc, and the first half of the disc (is unpartitioned space) and i booted to livecd and tried to use gparted to make ubuntu take up the entire disc, but since its on the second half of the disc it wont take up the space on the beginning of the disc. how can i change the start and end blocks of my partition?
<yaro> ti12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698171
<bazhang> piju_: what chipset exactly 500x?
<ghost> hey is there a command to have make do a simulation to find out all the other stuff i will need to install?
<ghost> I know you can do it with emerge
<piju_> bazhang; yes
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, did you end up with a white background behind your icon text?
<yaro> ghost: Not sure. I tend to just do a ./configure, and that will usually tell me what is missing.
<ghost> ah
<ghost> good call
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, no it was black or whatever color i wanted it to be
<ghost> that didn't work
<bazhang> piju_: the full number please
<ghost> guess this source package don't have that
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, oh background behind the txt? there was no background color... the text was wahtever color i wanted it to be
<yaro> ghost: You'll have to tough out make error to figure it out. You installed the new package?
<maximada> everytime i try to add/remove a program it says the list of applications is not available even though its showing any ideas?
<MoonDuck> Hey. Is there some nice GUI interface to work with cryptsetup? I created the container file with dd and all, but i want my users to be able to write and read data from it (and mount/unlock) nicely..
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, I can get colored text but there is a whiteb/ground behind mine - no level of transparency works :(
<ghost> yes and i make and it passed that point but ran into another missing lib it looks like
 * bluefoxx is away: lost in jis thoughts...or my music and memories{ahh, the memories indeed}
<ghost> so i wanted to find out if i could have it report everything its going to want
<bazhang> maximada: what package? try apt-cache search packagename from the terminal
<yaro> ghost: Gimme another pastebin, I'll keep helping you for the next few minutes. Should go to bed.
<madsporkmurderer> Is there any way to skip the partitioner stage of installation as I have already formatted the disk anyway ( and I want ot leave it as 1 partition)
<ghost> na its ok I think i can make it from here
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, oh, it worked for me, i just used the sample script that he used and it worked fine
<yaro> ghost: Very well.
<ghost> any .h will equate to a missing lib i assume
<ere4si> k
<ghost> and for that matter i need to start writing a essay anyway
<yaro> ghost: You'd be right.
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, make sure alpha is 0 (zero) and frame_text i put as 1
<yaro> ghost: The wierdest case I had was installing SDL_draw, had to sudo cp the .h manually after compiling the development libs because it neglected to put it there.
<MDKSIGN> How do I get Wine?
<yaro> ghost: Anyway, best of luck to you!
<maximada> im new to ubuntu so what is the terminal?
<yaro> MDKSIGN: sudo apt-get install wine
<MDKSIGN> command line interface cli
<TrustNoOne> maximada, terminal is command line interface sort of like msdos in windows
<ghost> yaro yikes
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, yep - it's like that - even swapped the order the lines in the file appear
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ghost> this is why I love .deb
<Patrick5> How can I disable the Gnome screensaver by default for all users using VNC sessions ?
<yaro> maximada: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<maximada> how do i access it?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, i have no idea why it has a background color to the icons then unless its part of your theme package or the setting of another program
<yaro> I go bed now. Good luck to all you Ubuntu-fanatics.
<MDKSIGN> Does photoshop, illustrator etc work well on wine?
<maximada> what exactly should i be typing in the terminal?
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, there wasn't a b/ground there before... - reading more on it
<bazhang> maximada alt f2 terminal
<TrustNoOne> maximada, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal, or you can press alt+F2 to bring up run application and type in terminal
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, so if you delete the gtk file then the background goes away?
<maximada> im there i just need to know what to type
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, yep
<maximada> i cant add/remove anything
<bazhang> apt-cache search packagename maximada
<MDKSIGN> Do the latest Adobe packages work fine in wine?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, how odd, i get no background color with that script
<CarlFK> what is the apt command to search for a file name?  driver-test is what I am looking for
<bazhang> MDKSIGN: cs3?
<TrustNoOne> maximada, it is command line, you can do anything you want in terminal
<MDKSIGN> bazhang: yeah
<TrustNoOne> maximada, to add/remove programs go to Applications > Add/Remove
<bazhang> MDKSIGN: you can check the wine appdb but I think it is no
<ere4si> TrustNoOne, the alpha value being one says that the b/ground should be transparent...
<zgrep> CarlFK: you mean you like to know what the package of a file on your system is?
<MDKSIGN> bazhang: How do I do that?
<TrustNoOne> ere4si, yeah it should... i havn't played with the transparency, i kept as the sample script the author used and i didnt get a b/g color
<maximada> in add/remove i get an error when ticking a box
<TrustNoOne> maximada, care to share the error?
<zgrep> CarlFK: That would be dpkg -S <filename> then
<CarlFK> zgrep: maybe :) - want to know if that file is in a package in any of the repos in my soruces.list (I have a bunch of debian-media stuff
<maximada> it says the list of apps is unavailable
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/ MDKSIGN
<bazhang> maximada: do you have all the repositories enabled in synaptic package manager (the first four iirc)
<TrustNoOne> maximada, in terminal do "sudo apt-get update" and then when you go back to add/remove, go into settings and make sure all the repositories are checked and reload
<icesword> bazhang, can i use corel draw via wine on linux
<zgrep> CarlFK: that command I gave about is only to check which of the installed packages contains the file...
<bazhang> icesword: search their appdb
<simplexio> split splat
<Micheru> hey, how would i get a command to run at startup? i know i have to create some sort of script, but thats it
<simplexio> Micheru: /etc/rc.local
<fx|RabBit> morning guys! i need someone to help me with a mdadm/raid5/lvm2 issue, please;
<Micheru> simplexio: i think i tried that, it didn't work if i did :/
<simplexio> Micheru: doublecheck that /etc/init.d/rc.local is run
<fx|RabBit> i spanned a raid 5 with 3x 500G with mdadm, then i applied lvm2. after that i copied about 500G from a 4th disk and then i also added that disk to the raid volume, by mdadm --grow...
<Micheru> simplexio: how would i do that?
<fx|RabBit> after that the raid volume was reconstructed, took about 10 hours, worked just fine. but when i restartet the pc i had to manually mdadm --assemble /dev/md0, can someone tell me what went wrong pls?
<simplexio> Micheru: not 100% sure but i think should be  in /etc/rcS.d in ubuntu
<DaveEngland> hello there! can anybody tell me, how can i add a program, so that will start on startup ?
<fx|RabBit> DaveEngland: either you add it do rc.S  or to gnome autostart
<DaveEngland> fx|RabBit,  and how can i add it to gnome autostart?
<Squawk> DaveEngland, what exactly is the program?
<DaveEngland> Squawk,  Cairo-clock :D
 * KarlosII becomes amused
<skyion> e quiet a few users logging in via bash, for security reasons I would like to implement password history to prevent the user from setting the password to a password used before when it expires every 30 days
<fx|RabBit> start gnome control center by typing gnome-control-center to your console
<skyion> is there a way to do this is linux
<fx|RabBit> then click on sessions
 * KarlosII http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080227/python_dog_080227/20080227?hub=SciTech Snake eats dog
<ArthurArchnix> Dear lord.. what is hapening... I just reinstalled. Then updated, then rebooted and it was a catastrophic failure. Didn't get past starting up. When I loaded a live cd and took at look at the disk, my fstab had been written over with gibberish, and my grub folder was missing.
<Squawk> DaveEngland, have a look at "system/session". you can start desktop applications everytime by adding them there
<ArthurArchnix> Is it possible a rootkit could do this kind of damage?
<DaveEngland> Squawk,  ok tnx!
<Squawk> ArthurArchnix, doubtful, more likely you just need to re-install grub
<Kafke> hi zusammen
<faileas> hmm
<Squawk> skyion, there is, but I cant rememer (sorry not to be more useful)
<Micheru> i remember for something else somone made an a scripty to put in init.d that was a python program though
<Micheru> *made a script
<skyion> thanks Squawk aslong as it is possible it means I can continue looking for it.
<icesword> anyone here has good expirence on harddisk install ,can you give me a guide
<fx|RabBit> !hdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Squawk> icesword, you mean installing to a hard disk? or installing from one?
<icesword> no,that is set it a harddisk install,
<fx|RabBit> huh? hehehe
<icesword> copy all files of an iso to hd
<icesword> set it boot from hd
<icesword> !hdinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdinstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !hd install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fx|RabBit> umm he needs a grub howto i believe
<Cromag> mount ?
<Squawk> ices, you can mount an iso on the hard disk using mount and the loop device
<icesword> fx|RabBit, not really.that is "grub for dos"
<fx|RabBit> in that case im sorry to say that i still dont get what you wanna do...?
<Squawk> icesword, mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<fx|RabBit> ah kk
<novato_br> how can I restore the xorg configuration ?
<Micheru> fx|RabBit: i think he want to install from an iso instead of burning it
<icesword> you know that,use windows' boot.ini,add c:\grldr=grub for ubuntu"
<novato_br> i don't remember how is the line command
<Micheru> dunno though...
<icesword> but really don't know how to write "menu.lst"
<Squawk> icesword, why dont you follow the normal install, using a cd?
<novato_br> icesword: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<novato_br> i'm desesperated
<novato_br> how can I restore the xorg configuration ?
<novato_br> plz
<novato_br> i'm on shell
<novato_br> i cant view on google
<fx|RabBit> novato_br: you mean to setup defaults?
<Squawk> novato_br, do you have a backup of it?
<icesword> Squawk, no,sorry,i want more technology
<novato_br> yeah, fx|RabBit
<novato_br> no, Squawk
<novato_br> i've installed one new card
<fx|RabBit> humm no backup no google...
<novato_br> i need to restore the values
<Squawk> you can google easy enough, use lynx
<novato_br> i dont remember how is the line command
<novato_br> i know that is easy
<novato_br> dpkg-reconfigure xxxxxxx
<novato_br> i don't remember
<novato_br> help me
<Squawk> novato_br, I have no clue how to restore a conf file to defaults im afraid
<Squawk> man dpkg-reconfigure
<novato_br> i hate the manual, Squawk
<novato_br> that is so confuse
<Squawk> novato_br, well if im gonna find the solution id have ot use it, and id rather you than me ;)
<novato_br> that is for programmer
<Squawk> novato_br, no its not, its for understanding the command
<novato_br> humm, i will try again
<fx|RabBit> novato_br: dpkg --reconfigure <appname> is for use when you changed a config and then want to apply the changes, but not to set to defaluts
<icesword> Squawk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows,can you give a hand to have a look at this
<fx|RabBit> novato_br: hang tight buddy im googling a default conf for you that you can wget...
<neeto> For some reason, my right and left arrow keys are mapped to muhenkan and henkan, which are part of the japanese keyboard layout. This is strange since my keyboard layout is set to "us" in xorg.conf, and I can see the big american flag on my toolbar, indicating that I do indeed have the us layout loaded.
<Squawk> icesword, thats a stub, its not written yet. And I have no clue how to install from windows
<novato_br> thx, fx|RabBit
<novato_br> i will try
<icesword> Squawk, ok,you know linux is just part by part,so if we give the right parts together ,linux will boot
<Squawk> icesword, I know linux well enough, I have no clue about installing any flavour of linux from windows, and im leaving in 10 minutes so I dont have the time to figure it out
<fx|RabBit> novato_br: found one with cyrillic fonts, want that? gg
<icesword> Squawk, nope
<Micheru> i make rc.local in /etc/init.d to run on startup, it doesnt appear to be doing this currently
<Aghachi> ubuntu doesnt install for me....
<Aghachi> when i push enter or let it count down it does nothing on the menu
<icesword> bazhang, hi
<simplexio> Micheru: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Micheru> thank you simplexio
 * Micheru waits an age for it to load :/
<Squawk> Aghachi, did you get the right install cd? ie the one for your arch?
<Aghachi> ya
<simplexio> Micheru: what command you try to run on startup
<Aghachi> is it becuase my C: drive is external?
<simplexio> Aghachi: usb?
<Aghachi> yes
<Micheru> well its a bit long to not copy and paste but basically i am startig x11vnc with several paramaters
<Aghachi> i want to format my d and e drive and make it one partion
<Micheru> and since i am on a differnt machine i casn't do that hehe
<novato_br> i made a mess up, here
<Aghachi> its the internal hardrive
<Aghachi> i duno how my usb became the c drive lol
<novato_br> my linux blow up
<novato_br> i will cry
<novato_br> i  made: "dpkg-reconfigure -a xorg"
<novato_br> it is wrong
<Micheru> Aghachi: haha i got that to my wd external is c its stipid
<Micheru> *stupid, man my syping sucks
<icesword> someone is going to have a look at this,it tells how to do hd install,i do have some questionshttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<simplexio> Micheru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/x11vnc
<simplexio> Micheru: that one uses little different way to start x11vnc
<Squawk> novato_br, is dpkg-reconfigure even a command. Isnt it dpkg --reconfigure?
<Aghachi> lol so what do i do
<Micheru> simplexio: ok i will have a look thanks
<Squawk> novato_br, I cant check cos im booted into gentoo atm
<Piet44> someone knows sources for sources.list for install postgresql-server >?
<novato_br> hum, Squawk
<novato_br> here now i'm reconfigurating all the system
<fx|RabBit> novar
<fx|RabBit> novato_br: wait a sec man XD
<Aghachi> is it doing nothing at teh menu cuz my c is ecternal.. do i have to get a experimental ver or somthing?
<Micheru> simplexio: well, i have no idea how i would insert it into that gibberish (to me anyway) :)
<novato_br> okay, fx|RabBit
<Squawk> novato_br, understand what you are doing before you type commands...
<novato_br> nothing
<simplexio> Micheru: yeah. it looks like that, but that says that you need insert that line into Xsession file, not rc.local
<novato_br> i've typed dpkg-reconfigure -a xorg
<novato_br> now it's reconfigurating all the system
<Aghachi> when i load the cd in windows it shows splash screen then nothing
<Aghachi> is the cd cupoted or somthing/.
<fx|RabBit> gosh....
<novato_br> i don't have any idea of what i'm doing
<Micheru> simplexio: hmm but where, i havn't messed with this before, no idea what i am doing hehe
<fx|RabBit> novato_br: wget this file and unnzip it, you ought to find a default conf in there: ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/xorg/current/src/xserver/xorg-server-X11R7.2-1.2.0.tar.gz
<novato_br> i didnt see befor
<flowOver> Aghachi: you can boot your system on the cd
<flowOver> do that
<novato_br> thx, fx|RabBit
<fx|RabBit> np m8:)
<Aghachi> flow u mean isntall it on the cd
<Micheru> the thing is when i manually run /etc/init.d/rc.local start it works fine, but it doesn't appear to be running at startup
<fx|RabBit> novato_br:  maybe this could also be what you have been looking for: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unamed> acid stomach
<unamed> grr
<naxa> is there anybody here who knows anything about headless solutions?
<MDKSIGN> Is it better to have VirtualBox with windows in to run windows apps or Wine?
<fx|RabBit> i spanned a raid 5 with 3x 500G with mdadm, then i applied lvm2. after that i copied about 500G from a 4th disk and then i also added that disk to the raid volume, by mdadm --grow...
<fx|RabBit> after that the raid volume was reconstructed, took about 10 hours, worked just fine. but when i restartet the pc i had to manually mdadm --assemble /dev/md0, can someone tell me what went wrong pls?
<luckyshot> hey guys i was just playing around with some grub settings basically i have windows on my internal hard drive and xubuntu on an sd card so, what i was trying to do is when the sd card is not inserted it will automatically load into windows with out a grub menu but whent he sd card is loaded, then it will automatically load into xubuntu
<luckyshot> for some reason when i remove the sd card and boot up it gives me a grub 21 error
<luckyshot> http://pastebin.ca/921801
<luckyshot> thats what i tried
<ganu> how to install oracle 10g r2 on ubuntu 7.10??http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437691   in this its explained for 7.04..will it work for 7.10?
<simplexio> MDKSIGN: depends.. i have used wine only run civ4, and VirtualBox to run dev-enviroment
<luckyshot> anyone?
<naxa> MDKSIGN, it depends. try the app. with wine and if it works OK then it is the better. if it's not working then you can use it with virtualbox. if even virtualbox fail, then i don't know what to do but this is rare.
<simplexio> MDKSIGN: but if you want use VBox to run normal programs i would recommend VBox, not sure how 3d stuff works in Vbox
<fx|RabBit> simplexio: no 3d support in virtualbox afaik
<naxa> how can i set a default ip address in ubuntu without using X at all? i want it to be set by the init process...
<madmaxmad> ifconfig
<madmaxmad> if you dont know how to use ifconfig type man ifconfig
<Squawk> madmaxmad, that wont set up a "default ip address", just assign one for now
<KenSentMe> How do i enable the dutch spellchecking on an English system?
<Squawk> naxa, one sec
<naxa> Squawk, thanks :)
<naxa> madmaxmad, thank you for your effort too
<naxa> Squawk, i rename myself to naxaa
<Squawk> naxa, edit /etc/network/interfaces, under eth0 you need "address ipaddress, netmask netmask, gateway, ipaddress", 3 separate lines set to what you want
<Squawk> no comma after gateway
<naxaa> Squawk, thank you
<Micheru> ok i tried adding the command to the start of that script, it started but xserver failed, when i try it at the end the command does not run :/
<AlexStacey> Installation went without a hitch. Everything found. Wondefull! Thanks people =]
<Micheru> the script being /etc/gdm/Xsession and the command being the x11vnc start command
<naxaa> Squawk, by "gateway ipaddress" did you mean the ip address of the gateway or "gateway ip address first then the ip address of the local computer again"?
<Squawk> naxaa, I mean type "gateway number.number.number.number"
<naxaa> Oh i see :D ok
<naxaa> Squawk, oh, ok, thanks:) By the way in "address ipaddress" address is the word "address" then?
<Squawk> naxaa, in each of those three cases, the first word is the word, the second is the actual ip address, so for example "address 192.168.1.2, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1"
<naxaa> Squawk, thank you, examples are my best friends :)
<Decinoge> i can pick up and stick knifes
<nraic> What are ubuntu 64 users doing about flash these days? Last time I had to installed a 32 firefox bin with a plugin. Is there now a easier way?
<ganu> oracle 11g on ubuntu 7.10 is explained here..but its for server..will it work on desktop version?? http://www.pythian.com/blogs/654/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon
<Tadejob> Hello. I have Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" and I cant update it, there are no files on repository for Breezy. Where can I find them, so I can update?
<Tadejob> What do I need to change in my sources.list
<popey> Tadejob: they have been moved to old-releases
<popey> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<simplexio> ganu: it should. difference between server and desktop is only that server dosn't install X, ithink
<popey> change your sources accordingly
<PriceChild> !breezy | Tadejob
<ubotu> Tadejob: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<juice_> quick question: if someone gives ma a deb how do i install it?
<popey> juice_: gdebi
<Tadejob> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<simplexio> juice_: dpkg -i some.deb
<juice_> popey: what would be the command?
<ganu>  simplexio:k.. i ll try..
<popey> juice_: just double click it, it will open in gdebi
<popey> or just type gdebi <debfile>
<simplexio> popey: that's too easy :)
<popey> simplexio: and better, it resolves deps which dpkg does not
<Decinoge> talking about debs... i'm making a game, but i have no idea of how i can make a deb out of mah stuff... like.... no idea
<Decinoge> is there an easy way?
<juice_> popey: its a deb http://downlad.blablah, it just a line of code?
<popey> !packaging | Decinoge
<ubotu> Decinoge: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Decinoge> ah
<Decinoge> thanks
<popey> juice_: I dont understand you?
<juice_> popey: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<[CroX]> Is there an easy way to upgrade to Hardy beta?
<simplexio> juice_: then add that line into /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> !hardy | [CroX]
<ubotu> [CroX]: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<[CroX]> Before it's released, I mean.
<neeto> I've got a M$ sidewinder mouse (I got it for christmas) and the forward/back buttons don't work on it. I followed a tutorial on how to get it working, but it ended up breaking my xorg config. Does anyone have experience setting up their sidewinder mouse so the forward/back keys work?
<juice_> simplexio: how? what is the command? all of what do i type
<juice_> im n00b
<popey> juice_:  that page tells you what to type
<simplexio> juice_: you need to edit that file, then install program with apt-get
<simplexio> juice_: and like popey said, usually there is howto in page
<Sumi> Vietnamese  /??
<juice_> O DUH! sorry i'm retarted der
<flowOver> neeto: i've got a mx revolution.  i used btnx
<borncrusader> My firefox closes when i visit certain sites like amazon.com's book snippet viewer... i updated firefox but it still crashes...
<neeto> flowOver: I'll try that, is there a package in the repo?
<simplexio> flowOver: did you get it work ?
<ArthurArchnix> Do you think there's any danger in finding and removing empty directories?
<neeto> Oh shit
<juice_> wait is 7.10 fiesty or gutsy?
<neeto> err !ohmy
<Trashlord> gutsy
<juice_> w00t
<flowOver> my mouse?
<Tadejob> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Tadejob> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<simplexio> flowOver: that laptop
<neeto> So for some reason, my left/right keys remapped themselves to the japanese versions of themselves, (henkan/muhenkan) despite my default layout being 'us' in xorg.conf. Anyone know how to fix this?
<flowOver> i dont know where you got it was a laptop from
<simplexio> ah
<borncrusader> My firefox closes when i visit certain sites like amazon.com's book snippet viewer... i updated firefox but it still crashes...
<linux__> fjktv
<tapas> openoffice org apps all exit with:
<linux__> frrg
<tapas> no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<tapas> ** (process:9166): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<tapas> using gutsy
<losthope26> hallo kann mir jemand bitte ne Einladung für redio schicken wäre toll ,danke
<linux__> winsoft
<neeto> how do I make xmodmap go back to default settings?
<linux__> ok
<flowOver> it hasnt crashed yet.  i followed some guide but now i'm watching a movie
<linux__> ok
<dny> lol ;o
<KenSentMe> How do i enable the dutch spellchecking in OpenOffice on an English system?
<LoLLo> in /media there's a file .hal-mtab , what is it ? ? ? ? ? ?
<BhaalWK> How often are the Ubuntu package lists updated?
<popey> BhaalWK: on your machine, daily if you don't force it yourself
<BhaalWK> popey: I mean on the servers
<popey> BhaalWK: updated when packages are updated
<SuprNoodles> is ebay down for anyone? I can't seem to get on
<LoLLo> in /media there's a file .hal-mtab , what is it ? ? ? ? ? ?
<popey> SuprNoodles: works here
<LoLLo> in which hour can i find more people here ?  ? ? ? ? i must wait a couple of hours or more ? ? ? ? ?
<popey> there are plenty of people here LoLLo, maybe nobody knows the answer to your question
<LoLLo> ok thx darling, kiss
<popey> LoLLo: I would guess it's something to do with automounting files
<popey> s/files/devices
<SIN_AS> what does it mean - Hold Super + Shift and with your mouse paint fire on your desktop
<LoLLo> uhuh okz
<SIN_AS> where is super? :-D\
<popey> SIN_AS: windows key?
<LoLLo> win button
<Survivorman> super = windows key
<hischild> SIN_AS, hold super (windows logo key thingy) and shift and pain fire with ur left mouse
<SIN_AS> but not working...
<P2502> does with mean windows is super?
<LoLLo> lol
<hischild> SIN_AS, enable it first :-)
<gaynor> Hi Folks. Can anyone tell me pleaase how to change the text size in menus etc in Xubuntu?
<Survivorman> yes, its not enabled by default
<gaynor> THe help file is no use as it is too small for me to read
<ThreeFingerPete> help! i need to reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-386, but i get the message to install the meta-package instead. how do i do this?
<popey> ThreeFingerPete: sudo apt-get install linux-image-386 --reinstall
<ThreeFingerPete> popey: Thanks!
<ThreeFingerPete> popey: it says its unconfigured now. how do i do that?
<archman> hi guys, is there any app that is used to burn your ubuntu configuration on a live/install dvd ? Or just install dvd? So i have all configuration and programs automatically when i install ubuntu?
<LoLLo> what is the folder RECYCLE.BIN ?  can i remove it ? ? ? ?
<ThreeFingerPete> LoLLo: no, its the garbage can
<neeto> can someone link me to a list of all the default US xmodmap key mappings?
<SIN_AS> hold super (windows logo key thingy) and shift and pain fire with ur left mouse not wok
<SIN_AS> :(
<hischild> SIN_AS, did you enable it?
<archman> SIN_AS: enable it in ccsm
<hischild> SIN_AS, and do the other effects work for you?
<legend2440> archman http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/
<archman> legend2440: thx
<legend2440> yw
<SIN_AS> hischild, yes,work
<LoLLo> garbage out:  used to say that if the data (=information)  you put into a computer is bad, the results you get back will be bad, even if the computer program you use works properly// ...... right Three ? ? ?
<popey> LoLLo: GIGO - Garbage In, Garbage Out
<BhaalWK> popey: so the package lists are updated live? Sorry for the persistence, I just wish to confirm this, if so, can you tell me which repo will have the most up to date package lists?
<LoLLo> however its necessary for the system ;)
<hischild> SIN_AS, are you dragging with your left mouse button?
<popey> BhaalWK: they all do
<SIN_AS> hischild, can you white me in private chat?
<popey> BhaalWK: they are updated as and when packages are updated
<hischild> SIN_AS, WHILE you hold down super+shift
<GINZ> HI Can anyone please tell me how to change the test size in the main parts of the screen... Menus etc?
<hischild> SIN_AS, if you have registered you can pm me yes
<BhaalWK> popey: Accept for the non-offical mirrors yes?
<popey> BhaalWK: what doyou mean? non-official mirrors?
<hischild> !register | SIN_AS
<ubotu> SIN_AS: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<SIN_AS> hischild, i pm you now
<BhaalWK> popey: Apparently nothing, my ISPs mirror is listed in the downloads section, I didnt think it would be
<LoLLo> how can I apply the same settings for ALL the windows that i open ? ( specially the positione and do not show hidden files ? )
<SIN_AS> :(
<juzzzzzy> Hi guys, have installed a new drive, but now comes the task of formatting it, how do i make my new drive a single partition, gparted won't find anything, fdisk -l shows both drives sda1, sdb1 ..
<hischild> SIN_AS, have you registered?
<AlexStacey> I'm trying to install a graphics driver from the "add/remove" menu and it's telling me that it conflicts and i need to switch to advanced mode. Any ideas how i do that?
<BhaalWK> popey: Im just trying to resolve some conflict with installing compiz
<SIN_AS> hischild, no :(
<hischild> juzzzzzy, install qtparted which'll make life easier for you
<juzzzzzy> thanks hischild
<GINZ> HEllo? Did anyone see my question please
<hischild> SIN_AS, then look a littl ebit up to what ubotu said with yur nick.
<hischild> !anyone | ginz
<ubotu> ginz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SIN_AS> hischild, can you white me pm?
<juice_> how do i get rid of the bottom taskbar?
<SIN_AS> whrite*
<hischild> SIN_AS, i can pm you yes. But you cannot pm me back unless you have registered. And either way, i prefer to keep things on the channel
<SIN_AS> :/
<gaynor> ubotu, Thanks for seeing me. I want to change the text size of the main parts of the screen, menues etc  Can you tell me how to di thatPlease?
<LoLLo> is there a way to recatch the files removed from the trash ?
<hischild> gaynor, ubotu is a uBOTu, thus he responds only to specific commands
<SIN_AS> hischild, how i can enable this think Hold Super + Shift and with your mouse paint fire on your desktop
<booster_> hey can anyone in here tell me some of the commands for netstat....i am a new linux user and i realy want to learn
<word> !me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<juice_> anyone know how to get rid of that pesky taskbar at the bottom?
<hischild> SIN_AS, you have to click and drag with your mouse button to paint on your screen once you have enabled it
<word> booster_, netstat -a also man netstat
<juice_> nvm
<LoLLo> is there a way to recatch the files removed from the trash ?
<SIN_AS> hischild, but don't work for me...
<gaynor> OK Hischild, can you answer my question then please?
<simplexio> gaynor: system-preferences-appearance
<hischild> gaynor, if you change your resolution it will change the font size.
<hischild> SIN_AS, go into console and type glxgears. Does that show up for you?
<gaynor> Do I have to reboot for resolution changes to work?
<juzzzzzy> gaynor: no
<gaynor> I changed them but nothing happened
<juzzzzzy> resolution can be changed on the fly
<juzzzzzy> did you hit apply?
<gaynor> I thinkn so
<SIN_AS> hischild, yes,work
<LoLLo> how can I apply the same settings for ALL the windows that i open ? ( specially the positione and do not show hidden files ? )
<gaynor> And the preferences/appearance only changeds the text size of our messages
<schwadri> hi there. what binary object format have ubuntu executables? ELF?
<hischild> SIN_AS, and the other effects work? you have for example your cube?
<thoreauputic> schwadri: mostly yes
<hischild> SIN_AS, hit windows e. What happens?
<BhaalWK> popey: Thanks for your time
<SIN_AS> hischild, my cube works perfect
<thoreauputic> schwadri: run "file /path/to/executable" to see
<schwadri> thx
<legend2440> Lollo: open Nautilus(file browser) go to edit>preferences>views and uncheck show hidden and backup files
<SIN_AS> hischild, but i want fire skils or somethink like that
<schwadri> is there a place where i can find a list of different object file formats for ubuntu?
<gaynor> The screen resolution showed me a good size text and asked if I wanted to keep the changes and I clicked for it to keep but it didn;t
<hischild> SIN_AS, i need to know what does and what does not work. In order for me to find that out, i need you to do a few things. Hitting that key combination is one of them, as it tells me whether it is installed like it should
<ThreeFingerPete> I get this error.. how do i configure it? google isnt helping me "Package linux-image-386 is not configured yet."
<thoreauputic> ThreeFingerPete: try running  " sudo apt-get -f install"
<ThreeFingerPete> thoreauputic: i get the same error from that
<Ziroda1> ThreeFingerPete: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<brambo> anyone know how to get the get called Rigs of Rods working in Ubuntu, i tryed with Wine but that dont work there is a linux version i cant get to work
<brambo> game*
<thoreauputic> ThreeFingerPete: check   dpkg -l linux* and see if you actually have a 386 linux kernel in there :)
<SIN_AS> hischild, i did like that http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<pajamian> brambo: where is the website for it?
<brambo> pajamian: there is 2 one sec ill get it
<SIN_AS> hischild, and only cube works perfect
<ThreeFingerPete> thoreauputic: i seem to have it. i cannot even install a 686. its dependancy errors for every kernel
<brambo> pajamian: http://repository.rigsofrods.com/
<pajamian> brambo: I'll have a quick look, one min.
<hischild> SIN_AS, compiz is installed by default on ubuntu. The only things required to get it to work is the restricted driver.
<legend2440> brambo:http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide#Ubuntu.2FDebian
<Joelio> I'm having trouble getting vmware player working in Heron amd64... I think the vmware player install needs patching as it's erroring when trying to create the modules.. anyone have a fix?
<LoLLo> i've a .rpm file ( installation of acrobat reader ) .... i've noticed that if i keep the folder inside the file and go to the .bin file, the program runs !!!! i mustn't follow a procedure for the installation  ? ? ? ?
<gaynor> THe display settings keep reverting to the Default settings
<gaynor> and that is NOT what I want
<smaila> how can i see whitch packets that are awailibel from xterm "apt-get" ?
<Ziroda1> Joelio: 8.10 in #ubuntu+1 please
<SIN_AS> hischild, wobbly plubin works perfect,and cube
<thoreauputic> ThreeFingerPete: did you try  sudo dpkg --configure -a  as Ziroda1 suggested ?
<SIN_AS> hischild, what shall i do?
<ThreeFingerPete> thoreauputic: i tried that yes. it gives me the all pervasive error about dependancies
<thoreauputic> Ziroda1: 8.04 actually :)
<pajamian> brambo: did you try the directions here: http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide#Ubuntu.2FDebian
<Ziroda1> thoreauputic: jumping ahead of myself again :)
<hischild> SIN_AS, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Nitroray> Guys: I have this problem; When I press the [X] Somewhere, like in Pidgin, it should minimalise to the Panel, but it doesn't, it closes my Pidgin :( Or Evolution Mail.... What to do know? Somebody know the answer??
<SIN_AS> hischild, 7.04
<thoreauputic> ThreeFingerPete: try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-386
<brambo> pajamian: im reading through that now
<pajamian> brambo: ok, brb.
<thoreauputic> ThreeFingerPete: is your /etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<LoLLo> i've a .rpm file ( installation of acrobat reader ) .... i've noticed that if i keep the folder inside the file and go to the .bin file, the program runs !!!! i mustn't follow a procedure for the installation  ? ? ? ?
<ThreeFingerPete> thoreauputic: i appreciate all the effort you are applying to my hard head. i will try that too
<brambo> pajamian: sorry i dont type so well sometimes
<Ziroda1> ThreeFingerPete: that bigger issue is probably caused by a failed installation or upgrade, can you actually get to the gnome desktop?
<hischild> SIN_AS, and the reason why you're not using 7,10 is ...
<ThreeFingerPete> Ziroda1: I am at the desktop, yes. and yes, i realized i had a problem when i was offered a partial update only.
<ganu>  sudo for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 S ; do ln -s /etc/rc$i.d /etc/rc.d/rc$i.d ; done is there anything wrong in this command?
<Nitroray> Guys: I have this problem; When I press the [X] Somewhere, like in Pidgin, it should minimalise to the Panel, but it doesn't, it closes my Pidgin :( Or Evolution Mail.... What to do now? Somebody know the answer??
<SIN_AS> hischild, most important reason is drivers radeon 9550 video card
<brambo> pajamian: private message me when you return i might not catch what u say here as im trying to read that link
<Juzzzzy> hischild: I'm baaack, success in creating partition/mounting but i'm stuck in fstab with mounting it, i've got /dev/sdb1 /video ext3 defaults 0 ... is this correct?
<SIN_AS> hischild, there are drivers only 7.04 version
<hischild> SIN_AS, as far as i know drivers are not restricted to a specific version. The only thing i can think of is that compiz refuses to show it because your graphics card cannot handle it.
<brambo> forgive a ubuntu noob but how do i bring up my soures list i foret the code for terminal to do it?
<hischild> Juzzzzy, at first sight that seems correct
<Juzzzzy> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Juzzzzy> hischild: it mounts but i cannot write to it
<Juzzzzy> no permissions
<hischild> Juzzzzy, then you'll have to add the rw options to it
<unamed> hello friends
<ganu> sudo for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 S ; do ln -s /etc/rc$i.d /etc/rc.d/rc$i.d ; done                           is there anything wrong in this command?
<unamed> how are you all?
<unamed> i'm on the moon
<Werdna> ganu: maybe you need sudo ln -s instead of sudo for the whole blob
<Ziroda1> unamed: #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is a support channel
<unamed> Ziroda1, you right, sorry
<soulburner_> anyone have an input on amd quad core phenom's?
<ganu> Werdna: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<ganu>  Werdna:i got d above error
<brambo> Juzzzzy: there was a different code i typed where it brought up the sources list in like a notepad,  u know it?
<ThreeFingerPete> Ziroda1: whats my best course of action?
<Werdna> ganu: I mean for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 S ; do sudo ln -s /etc/rc$i.d /etc/rc.d/rc$i.d ; done
<Nitroray> Guys How can I use .EXE files?
<Juzzzzy> brambo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brambo> Nitroray: through Wine
<Nitroray> Thanks Brambo!
<brambo> Juzzzzy: ty
<legend2440> brambo sudo gedit /etc/apt/sourcres.list
<Juzzzzy> np
<word> sudo
<LoLLo> guys i'm not able to install an rpm file of acrobat reader SIGH
<Ziroda1> ThreeFingerPete: unfortunatly the only way I can think of (and mainly use) is a reinstall, or you can try the repair option on the ubuntu disk
<Nitroray> now this error: When I press the [X] Somewhere, like in Pidgin, it should minimalise to the Panel, but it doesn't, it closes my Pidgin :( Or Evolution Mail.... What to do now? Somebody know the answer??
<ganu> Werdna: ya... it worked.. thanx..
<Ziroda1> LoLLo: you can install .rpm files with alien
<legend2440> Lollo: ubuntu uses .deb packages not rpm
<ThreeFingerPete> Ziroda1: I'll try that. i was frightened to even reboot. thanks to you and everyone. hope to be back!
<LoLLo> what is alien ?
<Ziroda1> ThreeFingerPete: good luck
<LoLLo> ok so i must find a .deb file for the installation !
<richard> Any1 to help me?
<brambo> what u need richard?
<Ziroda1> LoLLo: why do you want to install acrobat reader?
<Johnny_5> anyone seen the new 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<LoLLo> hmmm 'cause the documents viewer has some problem with the printing ...
<Juzzzzy> Johnny_5: what about it?
<Johnny_5> i have a copy of it and played with it a little bit
<Juzzzzy> anyone can get a copy
<Johnny_5> true
<Juzzzzy> just gotta know what to put in your sources.list ;)
<Johnny_5> its pretty nice and once they get the bugs worked out...
<Juzzzzy> oh yeah
<LoLLo> f off i don't install it :P
<pajamian> brambo: I'm back, how is it coming?
<richard> brambo, im newbie on ubuntu, when i type smthing on the terminal it says password for richard, then i cant type anything, just the enter key, the rest of keys wont type anything
<Ziroda1> LoLLo: you can install it through the medibuntu repos http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Johnny_5> i ain't that brave
<Juzzzzy> richard: when typing a password it will not show any characters
<hischild> Johnny_5, yes i'm running it now
<Johnny_5> just used the live cd
<hischild> Juzzzzy, that is normal
<Johnny_5> cool
<brambo> richard: when you type your password is is inputing it you just type it and press enter
<Juzzzzy> hischild: just telling richard
<thoreauputic> richard: stops shoulder surfing :)
<iositd_>         Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<iositd_>         Driver          "synaptics"
<iositd_>         Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<iositd_>         Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"
<iositd_>         Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"
<iositd_>         Option          "HorizEdgeScroll"       "0"
<FloodBot2> iositd_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juzzzzy> lol
<Juzzzzy> was waiting for that
<thoreauputic> the flood  bot is cool :)
<brambo> pajamian: im chaning my sources list
<Johnny_5> i still like gutsy, though
<pajamian> brambo: ok
<Nitroray> Who told me about Wine? Well I did what they said on here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb, all in Terminal, where to find Wine now ?
<hischild> oh yeah very cool :-)
<LoLLo> uhm okz thx .... can u suggest me a good cleaner ( of the useless folder etc ) file ?
<Ntafoulis> hello. can i make some questions?
<hischild> !ask Ntafoulis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ntafoulis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Juzzzzy> Nitroray: in terminal type sudo apt-get install wine
<richard> juzzzzy , thanks
<legend2440> Lollo: www.getautomatix.com Install automatix and it will install Acrobat Reader
<hischild> !anyone | Ntafoulis
<ubotu> Ntafoulis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Juzzzzy> no worries richard
<Ntafoulis> !dual monitor on ubuntu
<hischild> legend2440, NO
<hischild> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Nitroray> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nitroray> :|
<legend2440> ok, but i've used it with no problems
<hischild> Nitroray, what's up with widescreen?
<Juzzzzy> he wants dual monitors :P
<hischild> legend2440, it installs software and drivers in ways that can severely break your system
<reikalusikka> How do I see if I use KDE?
<pajamian> brambo: a command like this should suffice: sudo echo "deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ /" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hischild> ooh
<Ntafoulis> It didnt give me an answer:P  anyone knows if i can extend my monitor or just clone it with a tv using ubuntu?
<legend2440> !automatix
<hischild> !dualhead | Nitroray
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ubotu> Nitroray: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hischild> there you go :-)
<pauli> Hi, have a question about Ubuntu + Compiz, any have?
<Nitroray> Well.. I got one, but i can't make it to Extra hischild
<hischild> Nitroray, make it to extra?
<Nitroray> Hischild, I ddi not do !dualhead, I did !widescreen
<Nitroray> the graphics
<hischild> Nitroray, i know, i did the !widescreen
<LoLLo> legend it's suitable with .rpm only or other kind of files ? ( tar.bz etc ) ?
<cdealer> hey ... where I can found gnome logs ? Im getting an AIF error at start, and the only options I have is exclude or not delete...  doesnt seens to be a critical problem ...
<Nitroray> Yes, somebody said I wanted dualhead, I don's ;)
<Nitroray> *don't
<pauli> Have a Problem with Compiz Fusion and NVIDIA, have a drivers an all ok, but any time lost toolbox of all windows and need restart Gdm, any know this bug and solution?
<brambo> pajamian: good cuz my sources list dont seem to come up, but now it does and its empty hm...
<hischild> Nitroray, may i ask what you are looking for then?
<Nitroray> Hischild - I can't set Graphics to Extra.
<reikalusikka> How do I see if I use KDE?
<pajamian> brambo: you did use >> and not >, right?
<brambo> pajamian: forgive me could u type the sources code again?
<LoLLo> uhm okz thx .... can u suggest me a good cleaner ( of the useless folder etc ) file ?
<hischild> Nitroray, can you set them to custom? does it give you an error message? have you enabled restricted drivers?
<pajamian> brambo: a command like this should suffice: sudo echo "deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ /" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nitroray> Hischild - Im a n00by on ubunutu, born with Microsoft :'( What you mean Custom ?
<Nitroray> *ubuntu
<hischild> Nitroray, there usually also is an option custom where you can select the graphics options.
<brambo> pajamian: the echo deb apt rigs of rods.com u sent dont seem to do anything
<pajamian> brambo: it is just the first step
<Juzzzzy> hischild: so what permissions do i need to set when mounting this ext3 partition?
<Nitroray> Hischild - Brb sorry
<pajamian> brambo: do: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure that line is at the end.
<brambo> pajamian: would u mind typing that to me in private message? the chat goes so quick
<hischild> Juzzzzy, if it doesn't moun it properly, set it with rw permissions (idk the exact command for that)
<brambo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main   is at the end
<pajamian> brambo: are you registered with nickserv?
<pajamian> brambo: you can't pm in freenode unless you are registered.
<brambo> pajamian: im not sure, probably not but i have used private messages before
<hischild> brambo, have you used private messages on THIS server before?
<brambo> yeah
<gaynor> Hischild, I think this programme has the minuscule default text setting set in concrete and unable to be changeed
<brambo> but i never registered..
<brambo> how would that happen?
<KbuntuStudio> :-D hello!!!
<pajamian> brambo: it won't work unless you register.
<brambo> how do i register?
<pajamian> !register | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Johnny_5> hello KbuntuStudio
<brambo> just type and send,   !register |  here?
<gaynor> I hate this programme before I even get used to it simply bescause I can;t read a damned thing in the screens and menues
<pajamian> brambo: no, read the message that ubotu just gave you.
<Keith3> damm
<Keith_Mc-Kay> noone has that
<Keith_Mc-Kay> hello
<Ziroda1> Keith_Mc-Kay: hi
<giggsey> I have two NIC's in my ubuntu box, one plugged into a 192.168.* subnet, the other into a 10.0.* subnet. I'm trying to redirect internet traffic from the 10.0.* subnet through the linux server into 192.168.*. There is a proxy server running on 192.168.0.1 which the gutsy box will need to browse via. Any good guides/software for this?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> I love ubuntu, but i have one little question?
<Johnny_5> hey Keith_Mc-Kay
<LoLLo> where can i put some folders which are necessary for the running of some programs ( linke Lexmark, skype etc etc ) that currently i've in the desktop ... ? in /share ? ? ?
<Nitroray> Hischild - Where to find the option Custom ?
<Johnny_5> shoot
<Keith_Mc-Kay> I rebooted today, and the system booted to the login, at least I have hear the login sound, but ive lost my screen
<MoLE_> giggsey, you might be better off using a specialist distro for this, such as smoothwall or ipcop.
<hischild> Nitroray, under the rest of the options under system --> preferences --> appearance
<Keith_Mc-Kay> im using a laptop as i cheap way of running a server.
<dooglus> Keith_Mc-Kay: did you forget to turn the monitor on?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> Funny hear har. mate
<Ziroda1> Keith_Mc-Kay: thats not good, is your monitor cables plugged in?
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: did u mess with the screen resolutions any?
<ultrav1olet> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu alpha version to a stable release?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> the moniter is connected to the laptop, i dont want to use the laptop screen
<KbuntuStudio> When ever I try to enable windows effects, I get a message that says: "The composite extension is not available"
<giggsey> MoLE_: well, do you know of any software based systems? Because it also needs to run apache/mysql within the 10.* subnet
<brambo> [Brambo] is already registered...gotta try another name i think
<ultrav1olet> How many packages will be updated in this process?
<pajamian> Keith_Mc-Kay: some laptops have a key combination that you press to toggle between the external monitor port and the built-in display.
<brambo> if im not registered how did i private message before?
<legend2440> is EasyUbuntu recommended? Safe to use? I understand Automatix is not recommended
<hischild> brambo, you can probably still receive pm's
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: does the picture still show up on the laptop screen?
<Ziroda1> legend2440: what packages do you need from easyubuntu
<Keith_Mc-Kay> before now i got low screen mode, 800-600
<brambo> hischild: i sent and receieved ones
<hischild> legend2440, any version of ubuntu is safe and easy to use.
<Keith_Mc-Kay> i was able to up the res,
<MoLE_> giggsey, maybe SME server is more what you want...
<Nitroray> Hischild - under System --> Preferences --> Appearance Preferences --> Visual Effects --> Extra, it says: Desktop Effects Could Not Be Enabled !
<KbuntuStudio> When ever I try to enable windows effects, I get a message that says: "The composite extension is not available"
<Keith_Mc-Kay> i need to know how to get to get it all back
<hischild> Nitroray, aaah now we get somewhere ... 1. did you enable restricted drivers? 2. do you have an ati card?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> im running root mode, on startup
<Nitroray> 1. No, not that I know, 2. There was a way to check this in Terminal, how ?
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: so u don't see anything on either screen then??
<Nitroray> Hischild ?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> i havent started x yet
<pajamian> Nitroray: lspci
<Keith_Mc-Kay> nop. all blank
<KbuntuStudio> When ever I try to enable windows effects, I get a message that says: "The composite extension is not available"
<booster_> for ati and nvidia cards there is a package called envy...it has all those drivers for you to install
<croppa> a friend has closed all the panels on his ubuntu desktop.....How do I get them back?
<hischild> Nitroray, one thing at a time :-) system --> adminstration --> restricted drivers
<Nitroray> Pajamian, there was a better way, like lspci Nvidia or something
<Nitroray> ok hischild
<hischild> !nvidia > hischild
<Keith_Mc-Kay> when i reboot in safe mode, i get the shell start up, where i can login to shell
<pajamian> Nitroray: not sure, I usually just use lspci.
<pajamian> Nitroray: easy enough to find out, though
<KbuntuStudio> When ever I try to enable windows effects, I get a message that says: "The composite extension is not available"
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: so i take it ur in the comand line...next time sign in as ur user. 4 some reason root won't use the graphical
<LoLLo> where can i put some folders which are necessary for the running of some programs ( linke Lexmark, skype etc etc ) that currently i've in the desktop ... ? in /share ? ? ?
<hischild> pajamian, i wasn't going to make it overly complicated. When he tries to enable his drivers he should see wether he has an ati or nvidia card :-)
<Nitroray> Hischild - They are all enabled
<giggsey> MoLE_: is there a website I can visit for information about running this on a Ubuntu Server?
<Nitroray> Hischild - 2 are not in use.
<Keith_Mc-Kay> if i let it go into graphical then i cant see nothing
<hischild> not in use?
<Nitroray> Hischild - But enabled
<KbuntuStudio> Hello?:-( I've been sitting here for 10 minutes......... When ever I try to enable windows effects, I get a message that says: "The composite extension is not available"
<Johnny_5> ah...
<ganu> whre can i get the complete guide to install oracle on ubuntu 7.10??which release of oracle suits ubuntu 7.10 best?
<Nitroray> Hischild - Yes not in use (red icon ipo green) but enabled
<Juzzzzy> KbuntuStudio: be patient, help is coming
<KbuntuStudio> ok
<MoLE_> giggsey, it's actually a completely different distro.  www.smeserver.org
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: do you haave the packages for compiz installed?
<KbuntuStudio> yes
<Juzzzzy> KbuntuStudio: there are only a few real ubuntu gurus in here and they're very busy ;)
<hischild> Nitroray, okay. Now there probably is a line that says either ati or nvidia. Which one do you see?
<tam> how can one check how much they are transferring out a virtual interface?
<Nitroray> Hischild - NViDIA
<KbuntuStudio> Ziroda1:Yes I did.
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: in a terminal can you type compiz --replace and tell me what happens please
<hischild> KbuntuStudio, you're missing probably a package, and google helped me out on that one.
<KbuntuStudio> ok
<pajamian> Nitroray: there could be other nvidia components, what's the entire line (to make sure it's actually the graphics card).
<Keith_Mc-Kay> ive rebooted my other box, the one with the problem, and ive loggod in before the session login
<Keith_Mc-Kay> i tried startx in the shell, and it says there are no usable modes
<KbuntuStudio> I got this: chris@ubuntustudiosystem:~$ compiz --replace
<KbuntuStudio> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<KbuntuStudio> No whitelisted driver found
<KbuntuStudio> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<hischild> pajamian, good point ... though i was going to assume it was his gfx otherwise he'd say more then just this line :-)
<ganu> whre can i get the complete guide to install oracle on ubuntu 7.10??which release of oracle suits ubuntu 7.10 best?
<Nitroray> Pajamian - NVIDIA Accelrated graphics driver (legacy card)
<pajamian> Nitroray: that's the graphics card alright.
<Nitroray> Pajamian - Its in Use and green icon'd
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: have you run the restriced drivers manager?
<Nitroray> Pajamian - What to do now ?
<KbuntuStudio> Ziroda1: How?
<hischild> pajamian, if i'm correct he's missing xserver-xgl
<ultrav1olet> Is it possible to upgrade the latest Ubuntu alpha version to a new stable release? How many packages will be updated in this process?
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<giggsey> MoLE_: well, I don't really want to reinstall the server. I'm looking for something software based.
<pajamian> Nitroray: I'm not sure, I was just helping to id which card you have, I wasn't following the whole thing.
<ricardoromao> Hello people, i have a problem with my ubuntu 7.10 on Asus motherboard. The ubuntu boots ok, but when I use a litle, they freeze and blinking the Caps Lock and Scrool Lock lights, someone knows what this mean ? TKS
<KbuntuStudio> Zirdoa1: Yes I have
<Nitroray> Pajamian - Still Thanks, now I need Hischild again :P
<legend2440> KbuntuStudio: I had same problem. I had to add line to xorg.conf under Section "Extensions" that says Option	    "Composite" "Enable"
<hischild> hehe :-) we all help together
<KbuntuStudio> \ok
<[CroX]> I have just installed Ubuntu on a laptop and now it doesn't show any network interfaces, so I can't connect anywhere, nor any gfx cards so I'm stuck at a 800x600 resolution. Could someone please help me figure this out?
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: try follow legend2440 advice, i also need your graphics card information and what version of ubuntu you are using
<MoLE_> giggsey, in that case my best suggestion would be to look at debian admin guides.  There's a site for it, but I can't recall it off the top of my head.
<hischild> Nitroray, if i'm correct in my thinking, you're missing a package called xserver-xgl. So go ahead, open up a console and type " sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl " hit enter and tell me if it installs it or if it says it already is installed
<Ziroda1> [CroX]: try running the Restricted Drivers Manager
<Keith_Mc-Kay> Johnny_5, you there buddy
<[CroX]> Ziroda1: It's not in there either.
<giggsey> Would something like squid do it?
<KbuntuStudio> Zirdoa1: UbuntuStudio 7.10 Gusty Gibbon. Has a ATi Graphics Card.
<Nitroray> Hischild - :D:D:D:D ITs installing and downloading :D:D:D
<[CroX]> Ziroda1: Only Atheros HAL.
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: yeah just tryin' 2 look something up
<ulaas> hi!. how may i set rc.local run on boot by default on gutsy?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> k
<Ziroda1> [CroX]: does it say the card drivers have been installed?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> im in maintenance mode
<hischild> [CroX], do you happen to know if you have an atheros 5007 EG?
<Nitroray> hischild - Its installed now, what to do noww ?
<hischild> Nitroray, try it again :-)
<hischild> Nitroray, the enabling of effects
<Nitroray> hischild - It works like windows, I need to restart, or not?
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: what model?
<hischild> Nitroray, nope, you don't have to restart
<KbuntuStudio> umm........idk
<Nitroray> Hischild - Is that normal in Ubuntu ?
<hischild> Nitroray, not specific to ubuntu, more to unix in general.
<[CroX]> hischild: No idea, it's a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo.
<hischild> Nitroray, if you want, feel fre to reboot, I'll be here waiting :-)
<KbuntuStudio> Zidora1: i dont know
<pajamian> Nitroray: there are some things you need to restart for in ubuntu, but nowhere near as much as for windows.
<[CroX]> hischild: Let me check..
<Nitroray> HIschild - It aint working now, I reboot ?
<Nitroray> Hischild - Im rebooting, brb
<croppa> a friend has closed all the panels on his ubuntu desktop..so that he now cannt click to launch a program...How do I get them back?
<Ziroda1> KbuntuStudio: type "lspci | grep Graphics"
<LoLLo> where can i put some folders which are necessary for the running of some programs ( linke Lexmark, skype etc etc ) that currently i've in the desktop ... ? in /share ? ? ?
<[CroX]> The wired network wont work either. I tried running defining eth0/1 in the interfaces file but it said "No such device".
<tapas> ok
<tapas> openoffice is totally not working here
<MoLE_> giggsey, http://www.debian-administration.org/
<Shrugz> is there a way i can view all packages i have installed on my harddrive via my terminal?
<tapas> no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<tapas> web search gives no clue
<legend2440> KbuntuStudio: after you add "Composite" "Enable" to xorg.conf you need to reboot
<tapas> presentation in 1 hour
<tapas> i'm screwed
<Ziroda1> tapas: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tapas> gutsy
<hischild> legend2440, only gdm ;-) ctrl alt backspace
<Ziroda1> t?apas: with gnome and metacity or gnome and compiz?  if compiz is it using emerald?
<tapas> no compiz
<legend2440> <hischild: yes you are correct sir
<hischild> legend2440, dont you sir me :p i aint that old yet
<KbuntuStudio> legend2440: How do i add "Composite" "Enable" to xorg.conf
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: try  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2006-November/000394.html
<Keith_Mc-Kay> thankyou
<Johnny_5> let me know how it goes
<legend2440> hischild: couldn't remember the keystrokes to restart gdm lol
<legend2440> i'm getting senile
<hischild> legend2440, np :-) if you'd ask ubotu he'd say /etc/init.d/?dm restart :-)
<Keith_Mc-Kay> ok, i need to pico the xorg.conf
<Keith_Mc-Kay> not something ive done before :D
<legend2440> ok thx
<Shrugz> argg closed the channel by mistake but as i was asking is there a program or a commandline i can use to view all the installed packages on my system?
<KbuntuStudio> legend2440: How do i add "Composite" "Enable" to xorg.conf
<hischild> Shrugz, you can use synaptic?
<Shrugz> hischild i was unaware synaptic let you view the installed packages
<legend2440> KbuntuStudio sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg/xorg.conf
<hischild> Shrugz, it does, they have the little filled square in front o fit
<KbuntuStudio> :ok
<[CroX]> hischild: SiS196, does that tell you anything? It's listed together with the info about the network card.
<Shrugz> hischild i mean a program that can let me view all installed packages at once
<KbuntuStudio> Legend2440: Now what?
<hischild> [CroX], not really :(
<hischild> hmm ... JW at my door ... back in a few hours
<hischild> :P
<legend2440> KbuntuStudio: section may be already in xorg.conf and you just need to change "Disable" to "Enable"
<KbuntuStudio> nothing is in the file
<reikalusikka> how do I load kde?
<giggsey> Would it be possible to use squid proxy + iptables MoLE_? I need to make sure that the 192.168. subnet can't see anything within 10.*
<Keith_Mc-Kay> Johnny_5, I not sure what I should be changing here.
<tapas> i guess java is broken
<Keith_Mc-Kay> plug and play, and failsafe moniter
<Keith_Mc-Kay> im on that section
<legend2440> KbuntuStudio: you have nothing in your xorg.conf file???
<MoLE_> giggsey, you probably wouldn't even need to use squid. but you could certainly achieve this with some iptables magic.  Not sure about an easy GUI for this though..
<KbuntuStudio> legend2440: Nothing is in the file/
<giggsey> MoLE_: Could I do it via webmin?
<LoLLo> can i create a link of the file system in the desktop ? ? ?
<MoLE_> giggsey, is it a headless server??
<giggsey> MoLE_: headless as in no monitor/keyboard/mouse/gui, yup
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: r u still @ 800-600?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> no idea
<giggsey> Actually, iptables should be fine in theory. Just redirect all 10.* traffic on port 8080 to 192.168.0.1:8080 and then block everything else going to 192.*
<Keith_Mc-Kay> im on the laptop screen in a shell looking in etc//x11/
<Keith_Mc-Kay> if i deleted what was there, would the system go back to dufaults
<MoLE_> giggsey, I've no experience with webmin, but I've heard it's extremely powerful and flexible - it may do the job.
<Keith_Mc-Kay> rebooted, i can see nothing on screen, moniter is pluged back in
<giggsey> Okay, thanks MoLE_, I shall spend my afternoon looking into it
<Keith_Mc-Kay> waiting and listening
<Nitroray> Who was helping me again ?
<Nitroray> with the graphics ?
<hischild> [CroX], alright you still having bad luck with your lan?
<hischild> (or wlan?)
<Nitroray> HIschild :D
<Nitroray> Hischild - It worked, a little
<[CroX]> hischild: Yeah, I'm afraid so. :/
<hischild> Nitroray, define a little
<hischild> [CroX], hmm ... it has integrated wlan?
<[CroX]> hischild: I thought I'd download Hardy and try upgrading with a CD, because someone said the network chip of my laptop isn't very compatible with 7.10.
<fastfinger> Hmm, my screen flickers at boot up, like when the cable is disconnected in a television, any idea? works fine when booding through live cd/windows
<[CroX]> hischild: Yes.
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: i just sent u a pm
<Nitroray> Hischild - I'm loosing my mouse sometimes, and the screen echo's on some places, so when I close some app, it will still keep a little bit of it, while its gone, understand me ?
<Nitroray> HIschild - I lost my mouse again :(
<hischild> Nitroray, yes i do. I've seen the same thing before.
<hischild> Nitroray, you can try to ctrl alt f2 to go to a differnet terminal, and type "compiz --replace"
<Nitroray> Hischild - Well. even on none graphics it keeps doing it.. Is it about the package I installed?
<Nitroray> Hischild - Okaay
<hischild> Nitroray, it's compiz who is sometimes slightly bugged
<fastfinger> Also, I get a booting local script or something , says that about 3 times, screen flashes and says that, then when I am supposed to get a login screen I get that flickring thingy
<simplexio> Nitroray: do you have wireless mouse ?
<Nitroray> Hischild - ill do it, but I like the giggly windows, and all the zooming and the pan.
<hischild> Nitroray, you'll keep those. The only thing compiz --replace does, is reload compiz again.
<hischild> Nitroray, after you've typed that hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to here
<Nitroray> Hischild - No the Icon is loosing, not the mouse, when I move the mouse, sometimes I see him
<Nitroray> Hischild - I have a wired mouse
<hischild> simplexio, he has a wired mouse (wrong nick)
<fastfinger> I think a problem with xorg maybe? i have no idea what to do at all
<Keith_Mc-Kay> I got low grapics mode back, im ok, least i can see the screen
<Johnny_5> awesome
<simplexio> Nitroray: check batteries. only time when i have  lose mouse is when batteries are allmoust out
<Keith_Mc-Kay> 800x600 is all i can get..
<hischild> simplexio, wired mouse != batteries?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> i would have liked it to use a higher res
<Johnny_5> it won't let u??
<Keith_Mc-Kay> but ifs its going to create issues
<Keith_Mc-Kay> well the moniter comes up unkown
<Keith_Mc-Kay> its an LC22SFD
<Johnny_5> do u use gnome?
<simplexio> hischild: well, low on power
<Keith_Mc-Kay> so if I leave it on generic
<Keith_Mc-Kay> year I use gnome
<Nitroray> Hischild? My mouse has still gone...
<danand> fastfinger - that sounds to me like your monitor is being made to flicker etc by switching between resolutions etc at various stages of the boot process ....
<Nitroray> Hischild - Reboot ?
<ThreeFingerPete> i return! seemingly triumphant! thanks to all that helped! the two i can remember dont seem to be here, but let me tell you; you are all a great bunch of people!
<dm_> hello every one, i am asking about the best brand of laptops that work perfectly with linux , espcailly Ubuntu 7.1
<hischild> Nitroray, can do, but probably won't do much good
<Nitroray> Hischild - What to do else ?
<hischild> Nitroray, i'm thinking
<Nitroray> Hischild - When I reboot, I will be able to get back here? I'll wait for what you think, Sorry for my bad english :$
<hadi> hiii
<Keith_Mc-Kay> its working now through the moniter not the laptop, thats what i want..
<Keith_Mc-Kay> but its only 800x600
<hischild> Nitroray, no problem, you're trying which is much more appreciated then trying to force answers
<Keith_Mc-Kay> i can live with that. its setup for running servers.
<Nitroray> Hischild - Above this chat it says: Be patient ;)
<dm_> can any one answer me about the best brand of laptops  what work well with linux
<Nitroray> dm_ ask the seller ??
<hischild> Nitroray, yes it does. Most are unable to read that for some reason ;-)
<Nitroray> like dm_ :P
<ThreeFingerPete> dm_: i havent had any luck with acer
<hischild> ThreeFingerPete, that isn't entirely true ... i'm running an acer 5520 fine now :-)
<Johnny_5> i use enlightenment and don't have my other comp with me so bear with me...
<ThreeFingerPete> hischild: really! i cannot get it to install. partition problems
<dm_> and if i am living in a place where the sellers don't know what linux is !!
<hischild> ThreeFingerPete, yeah ... it took a bit of trouble and custom compiling to get it all working, but it works flawlessly now
<Nitroray> dm_ Erm.. ask them if they are dumb ?
<danand> dm_ - check out dells new stuff - goto www.ubuntu.com - there is a link and some info on screen. Also check out www.linux-laptop.net
<gpellis64> dm_: i think dell do a laptop with ubuntu installed
<dm_> what i can do then other than asking people who use laptops and find the best one
<ThreeFingerPete> hischild: i am tempted to pull the hdd and install on it. the machine has heat issues; which is why i retired it from xp duties
<Nitroray> dm_: you can ask www.Google.com ??
<pajamian> dm_: a good idea is to order a dell laptop with ubuntu pre-installed.
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: go to the folder after places (not applications) the name of which escapes me, go to the one on the top and scroll down the list u should see a selection the says screen resolution...click on that and u should be able to chang it from there. its safe...it'll try it out 4 u and ask if u want to keep it or go back to the last one
<hischild> ThreeFingerPete, you probably already know that ubuntu is amazingly cool in cpu temp etc right? :P
<dm_> yes, i googeled this topic and found that Dell is the best for me until now
<ThreeFingerPete> hischild: my brother is getting a laptop of some sort tomorrow. if its an acer, any suggestions? he wants some 'buntu on it
<dm_> but , the question is , does the hardware from Dell is better or that from Ibm or toshiba ,
<ThreeFingerPete> hischild: it sure is cooler.
<hischild> ThreeFingerPete, i think we can get it to work, if need be with some help from from folks around here
<pajamian> dm_: dell isn't great hardware but they do sell with ubuntu pre-installed.
<Nitroray> dm_: I preffer Toshiba, because they have the best cooling..
<hischild> but no ... not a specific version i can recommend. I got a 5520 :-)
<ThreeFingerPete> hischild: i am sure we can. folks around here are great!
<hischild> ThreeFingerPete, we spend 10 hours getting my main box working :p
<pajamian> dm_: I've also heard that toshiba makes the best laptops.
<ThreeFingerPete> i'd like to try a ubuntu tablet
<Nitroray> Hischild - Shall I try to reboot ?
<hischild> Nitroray, if you want to reboot, you're always free to do so. I'm not moving any time soon (other then to grab food)
<dm_> the question is, does toshiba laptops compatible , i mean most of the hardware, with ubuntu
<Nitroray> Hischild - Okaaay
<Tex-Twil> good afternoon
<Nitroray> Hischild - Else I get back here for more help ? :$
<pajamian> Ubuntu will go on just about anything, though.  I managed to install it on a macbook the other day, after I worked out that it doesn't like to have a seperate /boot partition.
<Nitroray> good morning Tex-Twil
<hischild> Nitroray, it's a support channel for a reason :-) when i'm not around, others are :-)
<LemonNotGeoff> What is the hosts file variant for unbuntu?
<hischild> Nitroray, besides, i've gota a lot to learn
<Nitroray> Hischild - That's for sure :D
<hischild> LemonNotGeoff, /etc/hosts
<LemonNotGeoff> ok thx
<Tex-Twil> How can I list the content of a .deb file ?
<Da_Putzler> If I replace Nautilus with PcManFM, will it still load Nautilus in the background ???
<Nitroray> Hischild - Well Ubuntu is my hobby. But my mums sais Windows works better, because its infiltret wit​h the whole internet, pages like hyves.nl :( they discriminate Unix and Linux :@
<danand> dm_ - best advice is to go into the shop with the live cd - pop it in, reboot, and see if ubuntu runs. if the seller is serious about helping a prospective buyer they will let you try it.
<fastfinger> Hmm, I don't remember messing with my visuals, but any way to restore it to the way it was working?
<pajamian> Tex-Twil: dpkg -c filename
<Johnny_5> Keith_Mc-Kay: i hope i was @ least a little bit helpful...
<Tex-Twil> Thanks pajamian
<hischild> Nitroray, it's also my hobby. I'm goin to try the impossible somewhere later today (which is switching back to 7,10 ... yet keeping my current hardy install)
<hischild> Nitroray, also, you can learn a lot faster by just diving into it :_)
<hischild> :-)
<LoLLo> can i create a link of the file system in the desktop ? ? ?
<dm_> thanks danand
<Da_Putzler> can I safely remove nautilus and stop it loading in the backround if I switch to PcMANfm
<pajamian> LoLLo: can you elaborate, I'm not sure what you mean.
<Keith_Mc-Kay> Johnny_5, thankyou mate, you got my screen back
<dm_>  i think that this is what i will do, with whatever laptop i will buy either IBM , toshiba or dell
<hischild> Da_Putzler, unrecommended since it's depended on by quite some programs as far as i know, but if you can tell them to use pcmanfm then in theory you could
<dann> is there a recovery option on ubuntu? I think I removed 1 to many packages :D
<brambo> pajamian: i can't seem to get back on my registered nick
<danand> dm_ - np  - also check out that link i gave you earlier www.linux-laptop.net
<Da_Putzler> thx hischild
<Johnny_5> np
<hischild> dann, what package did you remove?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> now i know what all that does, im trying out other modes in failsafe
<LoLLo> i need to go to the / folder from an icon of the desktop
<pajamian> brambo: ok, did you paste what I asked into the pastebin?
<dann> I removed gstreamer because it didnt play my vid files
<Johnny_5> cool
<brambo> yeah 1 sec
<ThreeFingerPete> Nitroray: learn fastest by breaking things
<Da_Putzler> vlc always worked better for movies/audo
<dann> it said it needed to remove linked packages
<brambo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57687/
<Johnny_5> well need 2 go 2 bed now
<dann> Yeh, but VLC wont install either
<Johnny_5> later all
<pajamian> LoLLo: ln -s / ~/Desktop/filesystem
<hischild> dann, okay. I agree that vlc does work better. Does it give you any errors?
<pajamian> LoLLo: that should do it
<Da_Putzler> dann: what's it say ?
<Keith_Mc-Kay> Johnny_5, but im still stuck on 800x600
<dann> checking it now
<Keith_Mc-Kay> heh
<dm_> so
<anderson> hi
<Johnny_5> heh
<Keith_Mc-Kay> guess i cant run euae on it
<Keith_Mc-Kay> thats why i wanted it higher
<dann> when instaling vlc
<dann> it says it conflicts with another package, check in synaptics
<Da_Putzler> are you installing it through the add/remove proggy ?
<dann> yes
<pajamian> brambo: I see the problem, I think...
<Da_Putzler> goto synaptic and make sure vlc isnt already on the system in some form
<Da_Putzler> if it is, remove and re-install
<brambo> pajamian: what is OSD ?
<LoLLo> ok thx ! another thing .. where are ubuntu's icons ? in which folder ?
<ce_inginkasih_de> da yang dari indonesia g???
<hischild> brambo, OSD = onscreen display
<ce_inginkasih_de> mau nanya niee
<dann> nothing concerning vlc is installed in synap
<Da_Putzler> ... /usr/share/pixmaps for icons
<pajamian> brambo: do this: sudo su -c 'echo "deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ Packages" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rigsofrods.list'
<LoLLo> yee thx !
<hischild> dann, does it say with what package it is conflicting?
<dann> nope
<brambo> pajamian: ok done
<Da_Putzler> dann: go here: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<pajamian> brambo: sudo apt-get update
<fastfinger> Anyone have any ideas regarding my problems? :<
<pope> Soud will not play through the onboard speakers of my Toshiba Satellite Notebook, however with headphones plugged in, sound does work.  How can I enable both the headphone jack, and the notebooks speakres?
<brambo> pajamian: E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rigsofrods.list (dist parse)
<dookdook> sorry for the noob question: how do i find out where the binaries of the apt-get'd package i got are?
<ce_inginkasih_de> haloo alll
<ce_inginkasih_de> help me
<dann> but I think it's best to reinstall or restore because I also get errors on startup
<hischild> !anyone | ce_inginkasih_de
<ubotu> ce_inginkasih_de: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Da_Putzler> did u install anything weird ? or fiddle with something lately ?
<LoLLo> is there a way to delete the white arrow of the link paja ? ?
<pajamian> brambo: sorry, try this...
<dann> I only deleted things
<Nitroray> HIschild - Did not worked (rebooting I mean)
<pajamian> brambo: do this: sudo su -c 'echo "deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ / Packages" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rigsofrods.list'
<dann> gstreamer stuff
<Da_Putzler> dann: what things ?
<dann> but I think I deleted the wrong things
<Da_Putzler> u tried installing gstreamer again and then installing vlc...
<hischild> Nitroray, i was afraid of that ... i'm afraid i have to pass it on since i'm out of things :(
<dann> Everything concerning gstreamer
<dann> yeh, gstreamer gives even weirder errors
<Nitroray> Hischild - Btw, what's the diffrence between the Xserver Client??, GNOME, and others ?
<Da_Putzler> dann: yeh, sound like u need a fresh install... something's went wrong
<hischild> Nitroray, one thing you could try is setting it to custom ..
<Nitroray> only the look ?
<Nitroray> Hischild - How ?
<hischild> Nitroray, the basics on how they are build ...
<brambo> pajamian: i did that, now its back to the desktop:~$
<pajamian> LoLLo: not sure off the top of my head, that arrow shows that it's a symbolic link, and it's generally a good thing that it's there.
<Nitroray> Hischild - How to set it custom ?
<hischild> Nitroray, system -> preferences -> appearance -> there's that option of full or sth like that? there should be an option custom
<pajamian> brambo: sudo apt-get update
<legend2440> dookdook: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Nitroray> Hischild - Thanks
<Da_Putzler> dann: thing is, if you dont necessarily use something, you dont have to remove it completely unless it's a silly program or utility...
<LoLLo> okz
<hischild> brb ... switching pc's
<brambo> pajamian: still Malformed line 1 in source list
<dann> Hmmm ok
<pajamian> brambo: one min...
<dann> first time linux
<dann> so itś all kinda new
<dann> :D
<hischild> bk
<brambo> pajamian: np ty
<Da_Putzler> tis kewl...  check out Ubuntu Tweak and BUM (Boot-up Manager) if u wanna tweak settings and make things faster tho...
<dookdook> legend2440, theres nothing there besides an empty partial dir. and a lock file
<dann> Ill check it out
<dann> thanks for the help
<LoLLo> paja another thing ... i've some folder which are necessary for the running of some programs ( like skype etc etc ) and currently them are in my desktop ... well , is there a specific folder that could contain them ? ( like usr/share but i'm not sure )
<Da_Putzler> and if u wanna really speedup Firefox, type this in terminal: "MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox &"
<netcrash> Hello with dapper drake , heartbeat-2 how can I know witch packages it will install ?
<X-Seti> <- Keith_Mc-kay
<legend2440> dookdook if you use synaptic or apt-get to download packages they go in /var/cache/apt/archives unless you did a apt-get clean
<willis_> the package manager tool can give a lot of info on packages.
<X-Seti> im on the server box now with the screenmode 800x600
<pajamian> brambo: what do you get from: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rigsofrods.list
<khalood> hey , is there any simple or video tutorial for installing ubuntu with UNetBootin ???
<khalood> I already have the iso downloaded
<X-Seti> Johnny_5.
<Marbug> I'm using gnome and all aplications from kde uses klauncher, so I'm getting the error: "cannot talk to klauncher", how to solve that problem ?
<dookdook> legend2440, i've only done apt-get install and apt-get update...i'm also on an internet tablet if thats relevant
<LoLLo> paja another thing ... i've some folder which are necessary for the running of some programs ( like skype etc etc ) and currently them are in my desktop ... well , is there a specific folder that could contain them ? ( like usr/share but i'm not sure )
<brambo> pajamian: deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ / Packages
<pajamian> LoLLo: I'm not aware that skype actually requires you to have certain folders on your desktop, I think it would be pretty dumb for any program to actually make that a requirement.
<Nitroray> Hischild - HOw to ask others about my problem,???
<willis_> pajamian,  ive not noticed that requirement either.
<X-Seti> cool. i dont remember registering here.
<khalood> any help please ???
<hischild> folks of this almighty channel .... Nitroray has a mouse that dissapears for no reason in compiz ....
<hischild> Nitroray, sth like that? :P
<ArthurArchnix> Is this channel recorded, and if so, where can I go to search for conversations?
<Nitroray> Hischild, Thanks
<willis_> !install | khalood
<ubotu> khalood: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LoLLo> pajaman ... i don't know but i've deleted the Adobe folder of the desktop and then it doesn't run anymore !!!
<hischild> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<LoLLo> uhm ... i'm scared to delete skype too :D
<ArthurArchnix> cheers hischild
<hischild> ArthurArchnix, ^
<legend2440> dookdook: maybe do a search for *.deb will tell you where they are
<brambo> pajamian: did u get what i pasted from cat ?
<pajamian> brambo: yes
<X-Seti>  Registered: 3 years 17 weeks 4 days (20h 54m 18s) ago
<X-Seti> LOL
<pajamian> brambo: that looks correct
<franz1789> hi, why everytime I access Ubuntu, I have to do "metacity --replace" to see windows border? what can i do to make all work correcly?
<X-Seti> guess this is my return
<fastfinger> Hmm, any idea  what i should be looking for, at login screen i get a flickring screen (like a tv without cable connected black with gray dots flickring)
<Nitroray> Hischild - How to just restart everything?? Like really everything ? not reboot.
<khalood> I don't have a cd rom , and unetbootin is hard to deal with
<Nitroray> Hischild, maybe this works..
<willis_> franz1789,  seems that compiz or somthing is crashing. Try disabling all the desktop effects.
<khalood> any simple explaination
<pajamian> brambo: give me one min ...
<franz1789> willis_, I have not compiz or stuff like these
<pajamian> brambo: I'm going to experiment some
<hischild> Nitroray, that would be the compiz --replace
<LoLLo> pajaman ... i don't know but i've deleted the Adobe folder of the desktop and then it doesn't run anymore !!! i just wanna move that folders in a right position and don't have them in thedesktop
<brambo> pajamian: i get a strange message when i open my update manager, i will post a link from pastebin
<willis_> franz1789,  are you saying you remioved compiz?  right click desktop -> change wallpaper -> Visual effects  Select NONE.
<pajamian> brambo: don't worry about it, the update manager won't work if there's a bad line in the sources.list ...
<brambo> pajamian: ok i just thought there was a error somewhere
<Nitroray> How to put graphics to none, without using the mouse? I can use Terminal.
<hischild> X-Seti, welcome home?
<franz1789> willis_, yep, I removed it, but I never used it, so the visual effects are already set to none
<LoLLo> how to cut a file from the terminal ? what's the command ?
<fastfinger> I wrote everythig down here, if any one could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4421205#post4421205
<franz1789> willis_, the problem is in metacity, don't know what is it
<willis_> franz1789,  by removeing it - you broke some things.  - gnome is launching a 'default window manager' and by removeing compiz - you broke how it figures out the default.
<fastfinger> LoLLo: cut as in cut and paste? use mv command
<Nitroray> Anybody? HOW to put graphics to NONE, without using the mouse ??? ?
<willis_> franz1789,  had a similer issue on a laptop.. i forget how i fixed it.
<X-Seti> thanks mate
<X-Seti> ok, time to get e-uae working
 * X-Seti runs away, bbl
<willis_> Nitroray,  you meanyou have a pointer but cant move it due to not having a mouse>?  or you dont even have a pointer?
<Nitroray> willis_ I have a mouse, but I turned graphiscs to ectra and installed some thing (what was it Hischild? ) and now I can't see my pointer, and I see echo's in the screen :(
<Nitroray> Willis_ I have a pointer I mean.
<pajamian> brambo: sudo su -c 'echo "deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ /" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rigsofrods.list'
<LoLLo> if i cut skype and move it into another folder it doesn't work !! " the son process isn't found " ... !!!!
<willis_> Nitroray,  i rember some way to use the numpad as a mouse.. but i forget where i even saw that at.
<hischild> willis_, he was missing xserver-xgl
<pajamian> LoLLo: you mean how do you move a file in the terminal?
<LoLLo> yes i've already done it np paja
<LoLLo> but
<brambo> pajamian: just goes back to dekstop:~$ also
<LoLLo> if i cut skype and move it into another folder it doesn't work !! " the son process isn't found " ... !!!!
<Nitroray> willis_ My pointer is okay, but Ubunutu fxxed up the image on my screen. The mouse icons.
<pajamian> brambo: I know, it's supposed to
<pajamian> brambo: sudo apt-get update
<Nitroray> Iwillis_ I can see it some seconds, and then some sedonds it disappears..
<pajamian> LoLLo: how did you install skype in the first place?
<Nitroray> *seconds
<brambo> pajamian: it showed alot of stuff like what i posted at  pastebin
<pajamian> brambo: that's fine
<LoLLo> i don't remember i've done it a couple of mounths ago ... :s
<pajamian> brambo: sudo apt-get install rigsofrods rigsofrods-data rigsofrods-wx rigsofrods-addon
<Nitroray> willis_ The only thing that does not work, is the icon of the mouse, the  mouse does work itself.
<pajamian> LoLLo: do you remember if you installed it from a .deb or from a repository (apt-get install or synaptic)?
<brambo> pajamian: E: Couldn't find package rigsofrods
<Nitroray> it did work, before I installed something. for the graphics, what was it again Hischild ?
<hischild> xserver-xgl
<LoLLo> i think i must keep them in the desktop arrrrrrg
<pajamian> brambo: not sure what to say, I tried just those steps and it goes on to list the packages and ask me if I want to install them.
<LoLLo> internet explorer doesn't run too
<LordCrimson> hello. Could somebody say, what mean that suggestions, that appeared after i entered "scp" and pressed <tab><tab>? after "cat" there are no such things. http://rafb.net/p/e8LyvA13.html
<Nitroray> willis_ It was xserver-xgl, thank you Hischild
<pajamian> brambo: I actually just tried it on my own computer and it works.
<pajamian> LoLLo: Internet Explorer?
<brambo> pajamian: then there is a error somewhere on my pc?
<pajamian> brambo: I don't know.
<Lin> ???
<Nitroray> Hischild - is it possible that you take over control over my computer ? I have some app's installed for it, just in case of this would happen.
<FD_F> Hello i install 8800GT driver on Ubuntu and the driver work grate but when i restart it not working  so i need install again the nvidia driver  every time i restart
<brambo> pajamian: before we started this i was able to use update manager now i can't..
<hischild> Nitroray, yes i could, yet there's not much that i can do atm since i'm not sure why it does that
<pajamian> brambo: try it now
<Nitroray> Hischild - What application would I open, can you help me with it ? Maybe you will be able to see my cursor.
<brambo> pajamian: are you on 32 or 64bit?
<pajamian> brambo: 32
<pajamian> brambo: are you on 64?
<brambo> pajamian: yes
<brambo> pajamian: maybe that is why
<pajamian> brambo: that could be your problem, there are no 64 bit packages in the repo.
<hischild> Nitroray, i dont' know how to set up vnc properly. and ssh won't allow me to see your desktop
<brambo> pajamian: probably
<Nitroray> Hischild - Know anything to do it ? Just any program ???
<pajamian> brambo: I tend to recommend that people don't use the 64 bit ubuntu for desktop for reasons like this.
<hischild> Nitroray, any general vnc program should be able to do it
<Nitroray> Hischild - Can you please use it on me ?
<hischild> Nitroray, i don't know how to set up vnc properly so i can't  ... mostly since the most difficult part would be on your end
<hischild> what you can do, is hit ctrl alt f2, login and remove xserver-xgl and then reboot
<willis_> You really dont want to use vnc over the internet. without a ssh tunnle either.
<FreezeS> hi people
<brambo> pajamian: how can i send you a image of what i see when i try update manager? asks me to Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible and some other info
<FreezeS> I just upgraded from feisty to hardy (64 bit) and there seems to be a problem upgrading update-manager
<FreezeS> python throws an error
<FreezeS> is this a known bug ?
<pajamian> brambo: try this instead ...
<willis_> gnome has a 'share desktop' feature that uses vnc.  to share the current desktop. - but ive not used it befor.  Not sure how secure it is comared to normal vnc.
<hischild> FreezeS, hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<Nitroray> Hischild - can't I just do something like: Disable xserver-xgl and reboot ?????
<pajamian> brambo: sudo apt-get upgrade
<FreezeS> hischild: thanks
<pajamian> brambo: then copy and paste the results into the pastebin
<hischild> Nitroray, it's easier to do sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<brambo> pajamian: its doing some updates
<pajamian> brambo: that's good, that's the command-line version of the update manager
<brambo> pajamian: after this the regular update manager should be working maybe?
<pajamian> brambo: hopefully.
<brambo> pajamian: ok there is alot of text, should i still post in pastebin?
<pajamian> brambo: if it doesn't ask someone else in here for help, unfortunately I have to head to bed, wife is bugging me.
<brambo> pajamian: okay, im sorry to keep you
<pajamian> brambo: no problem, and good luck
<brambo> pajamian: thanks for what you have done
<Nitroray> Hischild - While removing it said: 18 packages where not upgraded and/or updated
<hischild> Nitroray, so  --> update
<hischild> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mohamed_> i installed acces point connected to thr router, any computer connected to access point get ip from the router , my question is it possible that computers don't get router ip or i can use different ip for clients any help ?
<Nitroray> Hischild - NOw its already removed :(
<hischild> Nitroray, yes it has been removed if you executed my previous command. Now , since there are still unupdated packages around, you can update it
<Nitroray> Hischild?
<Nitroray> it worked.
<hischild> yes
<hischild> good
<brambo> i think im gonna head out for a bit, later everyone
<Nitroray> Yeah, but I really need the Extra Grapphics, I need to show my school that we need to use Ubuntu ipo XP...
<hischild> Nitroray, but you have your mouse back?
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble starting dansguardian.  I get this error ... Error binding server socket (is something else running on the filter port and ip? [8080 192.168.6.200])  How do I see what else is using port 8080?
<[D]ANIEL[a]> dfsdfdhgjn
<[D]ANIEL[a]> so prais
<Nitroray> Hischild - Yes, but I think I could not update because of my next error: when I close some application like Pidgin, it should be on the Bar right ? like a small icon. well. it keeps me online, but it won't get placed at the toolbar :( how to solve this problem ?
<nikon252> anyone know how I can solve this problem:
<hischild> Nitroray, usually the apps have their own preferences for that. You can check for pidgin in it's options
<nikon252> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvolume-id0_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<soussou> can I ask a little question here? I have a weird color scheme on my box, I like it a lot, but when I use firefox to search for something, the suggestions that pop up are unreadable, as they are black on a black background.
<soussou> any ideas how this can be changed?
<Nitroray> Hischild - No, it aint that, becus when I use Evolution, it happens too, long time this did not happen, and I did not change configuration.. :(
<hischild> Nitroray, that's odd ... :(
<hischild> Nitroray, i'm not sure why it'd do that
<willis_> JuJuBee,  you are running it as root/with sudo? -  (other then that - i got no clue)
<JuJuBee> willis_ : yes
<Nitroray> Hischild - Is there a way to get to the very very very 1st settings from Ubunut, I installed some 3rd party progs. I guess its that...
<Presario> guys, when i am in the graphical ubuntu desktop and i disable xserver, my monitor says no input
<willis_> JuJuBee,  sure you havent accidently ran it twice?
<hischild> JuJuBee, netstat -a :-)
<hischild> Nitroray, other then a reinstall? not afaik :(
<fujin> hiyas. I've got a server which is reporting high disk usage, yet du -sh /* doesn't reveal where the disk usage actually is, and I don't know why, it's like it's hidden or something
<Nitroray> Hischild - What means afaik ?
<fujin> is there some other cli tool that can better tell me where disk usag eis?
<soussou> anybody has an idea how to change the color scheme of firefox pop-up suggestions when one uses the google window for searching something?
<surrounder> Nitroray: as far as I know
<hischild> Nitroray, as far as i know
<Nitroray> thanks
<soussou> When I use firefox to search for something, the suggestions that pop up are unreadable, as they are black on a black background.
<bod_> hischild, hey dude,.how did the graphics card thing go ?
<soussou> any ideas how this can be changed?
<hischild> bod_, fine!
<Nitroray> Somebody else know how to get to the blanco Ubuntu? So it will only have the standard programs like Evolution Mozilla and Pidgin ???
<bod_> soussou, firefox preferences-->colours preference   afaik
<hischild> bod_, yet now i'm trying to do the same thing on 7,10, since hardy is a little bit 2 unstable for me atm
<soussou> bod: I tried that one, it doesn't work
<bod_> hischild, wicked! how did you fix the gdm carsh?
<bod_> soussou, chane your theme?
<JuJuBee> hischild : no dansguardian listed
<hischild> bod_, apparently it works fine when i turn acpi off ... the only thing i'm still thinking about is why the live cd would crash when i turned acpi off
<hischild> bod_, and with the i386 kernel instead of the generic :-)
<bod_> hischild, sounds painfully complicated,.,.
<hischild> bod_, only took me all night :-)
<bod_> ;~)
<soussou> bod: it's a radical solution
<bod_> soussou, allow firefox to use default firefox theme not your theme?
<hischild> soussou, which solution ... ?
<bod_> hischild, changing whole theme
<hischild> ah
<soussou> bod: how would u do that?
<soussou> I would love to be able to do that
<soussou> but I don't know how to
<Nitroray> Hischild- Where the f**k you from, Im from holland, you too :D
<hischild> yush :-)
<Nitroray> Hischild - Only EN huh ?
<bod_> !language | Nitroray
<Pici> !language | Nitroray
<ubotu> Nitroray: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hischild> Nitroray, #ubuntu-nl ;-)
<Digi> ok I think i messed up my add and remove list after trying to install wine and I have tried the sudo apt-get update and the sudo apt-get install -p and not known on line 1 in source list
<Nitroray> Hischild - You come there too ?
<hischild> yep
<soussou> bod: how would u change the color scheme for firefox only?
<bod_> soussou, edit-->preferences-->content tab-->advanced-->tick the 'use own coulours box'
<legend2440> JuJuBee are you using a proxy server?
<JuJuBee> legend2440: yes, squid but after dansguardian and it uses 3128
<Nitroray> Bye BYe all! @ #ubuntu-nl
<legend2440> JuJuBee: yes, The proxy server must be started BEFORE dansguardian
<fujin> hrm.. I just created a disk usage report with 'durep' and well, there's 50GB missing somewhere
<soussou> bod: I don't have that option, but thanks anyway
<bod_> soussou, what ff version have you got?
<itai-michaelson> Digi, can you post your sources list?
<soussou> bod: 2.0.0.12
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone else see all those network-manager debugging messages before gdm comes up before login, and before usplash comes up on shutdown?
<bod_> soussou, then you do have that option,.,.which bit cant you find?
<soussou> use own color scheme
<hischild> bod_, i just installed it ... and so far it works ... now for gdm ...
<Digi> ect/apt/sources.listd/winehg.list
<soussou> it's not available, so I must have a non traditional firefox
<soussou> I think the firefox i have has been tweaked a lot
<Digi> oops i forgot a.
<bod_> soussou, sorry, instead of advanced choose -->colours-->box reads "allow sites to use their own colours rather then mine"            (or something close to that)
<itai-michaelson> digi i dont understand what error are you getting?
<tinman> My X server is failing to load, where can I find the error logs? (I am on live cd)
<soussou> bod: I have that one ticked already
<bod_> soussou, oh, sorry, thats the only thing i can think of
<bod_> soussou, try #firefox or #mozilla
<soussou> it's only when I am searching and firefox throws some suggestions that the color scheme gets messy
<soussou> bod: thanks man
<bod_> np ;~)
<soussou> I appreciate your help
<fujin> /dev/sda1 64G   55G  5.8G  91% /.. but, http://junglist.gen.nz/usage/0.html
<fujin> i can't see the usage
<fujin> anyone know of htis?
<ks3> fujin, are you saying that the amounts don't add up?
<fujin> ks3: indeed
<ks3> fujin, by default, an amount is "reserved", i believe 10%. it can be changed with tune2fs
<neville_> The options for Ark have disappeared from my context menu. How do I add them back to it?
<tinman> Does anyone where when I can find the error logs for the X.org? During boot up it says failed to start
<derek> i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to use i guess its binary
<fujin> 10% != 50~ GB
<legend2440> JuJuBee: have you read this http://www.linux.com/articles/113733
<inx-one> tinman: /var/log/Xorg.log
<hischild> bod_, acpi=off is the winner for me
<tinman> inx-one: # cat Xorg.log
<bod_> hischild, god stuff
<tinman> cat: Xorg.log: No such file or directory
<derek> this is a crazy adjustment from windows
<richee> ubotu hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tinman> inx-one: I mounted my root partition and I am actually searching it there
<derek> hi
<Digi> well I tired to install wine and no I have no add/remove list when i bring up the add/remove list says there in a error and i should fix it but doing a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install -p now I get this when i do the update part E: Type '-- -21:10:01-- -' is not know on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.li
<rara_jelek_> ;o;o
<rara_jelek_> ;o;o
<rara_jelek_> ;o;o
<rara_jelek_> ;o;o
<rara_jelek_> ;o;o
<FloodBot2> rara_jelek_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itai-michaelson> digi, if you get an error realting to your sources list - its probably better to post your sources list (the command is "cat /etc/apt/sources.list")
<inx-one> tinman: full path - or first  do cd /var/log/
<CreativeEmbassy> i'm having a rough time with mysql here :-(
<LoLLo> pajaman are u in ?
<CreativeEmbassy> couldn't start it no matter what I did, so I'm doing a complete removal of all packages
<richee> how are you doing ubotu?
<tinman> inx-one: cd /mountpoint/var/log is what I am doing
<CreativeEmbassy> anyone here have experience with mysql?
<derek> howwhen i try to install flashplayer or reader it says in the page  i get error :not supported error ect...
<inx-one> tinman: correct
<bod_> !anyone | CreativeEmbassy
<ubotu> CreativeEmbassy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ks3> fujin, ahh, sorry, didn't look closely enough at the numbers... do the numbers from that web report match up with running du manually?
<CreativeEmbassy> I don't have a real question yet. ;-)
<derek> i been looking for answers
<fujin> ks3: yes
<fujin> they match up
<derek> almost a week my head hurts
<tinman> inx-one: when I booted, it tells me x server failed to load and I should fix it before i can start it, the error was saying something about too many parameter on like 47 or osmethign similar
<inx-one> tinman: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gpellis64> derek: 64 bit ubuntu
<tinman> inx-one: thorugh live cd?
<inx-one> tinman: ah, no - try booting from the hard drive in recovery mode
<inx-one> tinman: you should get a root prompt that way
<macafe> I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy with beryl effects and when I try open the program "Jude Community UML" happen this error of Java < http://pastebin.com/d17fdaff6 >. What I can do to solve this?
<tinman> inx-one: And I will not need to be connected to the internet right?
<inx-one> tinman: then reconfigure X as above
<tinman> Okey, thanks
<inx-one> tinman:  X has nothing to do with the network - at least for config purposes :)
<willit> Hi there all, I was just wondering if I was in the correct place to ask about an Ubuntu installation problem?
<Kira> something is wrong with my Apache config
<Pendeta> Is there a channel for LAN/WAN discussions?
<inx-one> willit: just ask - and yes probably :)
<hischild> Pendeta, you're in it if it's about ubuntu :-)
<willit> ok thx, I am just not sure as this is the first time I been to anything like this
<Kira> some how all requests, regardless of domain name, are being directed to one path.
<inx-one> !welcome | willit
<ubotu> willit: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Pendeta> hischild, it's mixed Windows XP and Linux (not sure of he flavor).
<hischild> Pendeta, and what's the trouble you're having?
<willit> well my question was, when I am trying to install ubuntu from a cd and it gets as far as detecting the disks and nothing happens nothing is shown and I don't think it is findinganything and I was wondering if there was a way I can put some drivers somewhree for it o use to recognise my drives
<inx-one> willit: how much RAM do you have ?
<Slart> I have a ext3 partition, total size about 700 Gb, with about 1300 files in about 250 folders taking up approx 300Gb. If I open this partition in nautilus it takes a couple of seconds to show the files... 1300 files doesn't seem like a lot for ext3 to handle.  Is there anything I can do to speed this up? would another filesystem produce better results?
<Pendeta> hischild, can my own DSL modem block me from connecting to my own website on a remote server (running Linux)?
<willit> I have a 1GB of ram, ps, how do I message to someone on this
<hischild> Pendeta, depending on your dsl modem it can do that yes.
<Digi> there is list which one do I get
<inx-one> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Cyntrox> I managed to fuck up my $PATH... However, I know what it was set to. How can I set it back?
<willit> ah ok thx for htat info, I am learning the eticate of this too :-)
<inx-one> willit: 1 Gig is plenty - does anything happen at all?
<poeticalsupra> will regular yahoo messenger and other things of that nature work on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Slart: maybe using tune2fs to turn on dir_index
<erUSUL> Slart: maybe you can tweak other tunables...
<willit> well at the detect drive screen it pops up something detecting drives that disapears then a I get a busy mouse icon and thats it
<_maney> So what's with abiword (Gutsy)?  Just installed it to print a student's document from home (amazing - they haven't all shelled out for M$ Offi$e!), and all it does is crash  :-(
<Slart> erUSUL: ah... sounds interesting.. I'll give it a try, see if it does any good
<inx-one> willit: if you can't get the live CD install to work, try the "alternate" Cd instead
<Pendeta> hischild, diagnostics on the modem say PPP Authentication fails. Is that a problem with my modem, or with the ISP itself?
<hischild> Pendeta, can you access the internet in general?
<CLC> oi pessoal
<Pendeta> hischild, yes.
<inx-one> willit: many people have more success with the alternate
<_damir> can somebody help
<_damir> i cant connect as root
<_damir> sudo command not work ?
<CLC> eu estou com o linux aqui e um grub no inicio
<erUSUL> _damir: error msg?
<_damir> no
<erUSUL> !pt | CLC
<_damir> just cant connect :S
<ubotu> CLC: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_damir> tj login
<CLC> se eu instalar o windows na particao dele agora vai dar erro ?
<itai-michaelson> digi put the command i gave you in the terminal , copy the output to this website :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, click "paste" and give me the URL
<inx-one> _damir: Please don't /msg people without asking
<CLC> OK
<willit> ok I am downloading a cd for the latest ubuntu version so I will try that, but I am unsure its live or alternate, how do I know?
<CLC> sorry
<hischild> _damir, that's normal. There is no root password.
<hischild> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<hischild> !root | _damir
<ubotu> _damir: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> !pm | _damir
<ubotu> _damir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<_damir> i cant connect with
<_damir> sudo su
<inx-one> willit: does it boot to a desktop or just sit there?
<_maney> willit: the alternate's usual filename includes "alternate"
<erUSUL> _damir: you are using sudo wrongly
<hischild> Pendeta, it is just the server you are unable to access?
<erUSUL> !sudo | _damir
<willit> thcx maney
<hischild> Pendeta, can other access it?
<ubotu> _damir: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<willit> and yes it boots to the desktop and I click the install icon
<erUSUL> _damir: please read that documentation up
<tinman> inx-one: i ran that command after i chrooted :s
<tinman> inx-one: i am getting a  No X server known for your video hardware
<erUSUL> _damir: if you want a root shell use sudo -i
<jrib> _maney: abiword works fine here.  Tried running abiword from a terminal and looking for interesting output?
<erUSUL> !rootshell > _damir
<_maney> $ abiword
<_maney> Aborted (core dumped)
<inx-one> willit: then you have the live CD + installer - try the alternate CD ( it has a text installer but it is quite easy too)
<_maney> tried both "abiword" and "abiword-gtk" packages
<Pendeta> hischild, I had my wife go to an internet cafe to see if she could access it from there, and she could. And the Internet cafe uses the same ISP.
<Slart> erUSUL: hmm.. no difference.. but I will look into some of the other things you can change using tune2fs.. thansk
<inx-one> tinman: ouch
<_maney> the latter first - it did NOT install the boatload of dependencies the former did
<CLC> hi If I install the windows in the there particion. I going have the problem?
<_maney> but they both behave just the same
<tinman> inx-one: was working for past 6 months :<
<CLC> I speak english verry bad ... sorry ...
<jrib> _maney: ubuntu version? architecture?
<inx-one> tinman: try choosing vesa when you do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<willit> thx a load inx-one and others who helped I will try that alternate cd out now see if that helps :-)
<erUSUL> Slart: keep in mind that turning up dir_index only aply to new files/folders the one already on the fs do not use it iirc
<hischild> Pendeta, it sounds strange. Unless you set up some sort of ip block somewhere along the way, which can be on your modem or your server, you should be able to access it
<legend2440> _maney what kind of doc is it?
<_maney> jrib: Gutsy, i386.  crashes with no document, see above
<inx-one> tinman: at least vesa should get you into X
<inx-one> willit: no worries - good luck and come back if you have troubles
<Slart> erUSUL: ah.. I saw in the manual that running e2fsck -D on the filesystem orders directories and such.. I'm doing that atm
<tinman> inx-one: The X server configuration file associates your video card with a name    │   │ that you may provide.
<legend2440> _maney yes i see that but you could try gedit or openoffice if you need to print something quickly
<tinman> do i need to name it?
<Pendeta> hischild, I'm in Indonesia, and the web server in in the USA. Could that have anything to do with it?
<rx-DONNiE> is there an easy way to recover or reinstall ubuntu?
<inx-one> tinman: just use the defaults until you come to the driver section - then choose vesa
<_maney> legend2440: that's an option, but he XML will take a bunch of cleaning up, reformatting... and the issue HERE is that abiword ralphs
<ppibburr> rx-
<ppibburr> rx- What is meant by recover?
<tinman> inx-one: after i choosed vesa, it asked me that
<erUSUL> Slart: also you can play with the journal mode of ext3 (mount option data=whatever)
<inx-one> tinman: and choose the "eaasy" option - we are just trying to make X work
<hischild> Pendeta, not as far as my knowledge goes
<rx-DONNiE> deleted some files that shouldnt be deleted
<inx-one> tinman: hmmm - shouldn't matter as far as I know
<archman> a little ot: where to find channel xmms?
<tinman> inx-one: so i just leave the name as Generic Vedio Card?
<Slart> erUSUL: you think the journal is causing it?... well.. it's worth trying
<tinman> k
<inx-one> tinman: yes
<ppibburr> what type of files?
<rx-DONNiE> so i need to get ubuntu back in its origional state
<inx-one> tinman: in general, the defaults are OK
<Pendeta> hischild, ok, many thanks.
<Slart> rx-DONNiE: depends on what files you deleted
<tinman> inx-one: k ^^
<rx-DONNiE> deleted gstreamer via synaptics, and it deleted some files with it
<tinman> inx-one: it askes me amount of memory to be used by vedio card? :o
<gpellis64> what is the next ubuntu title
<piotreek> Hi guys!
<rx-DONNiE> getting errors like
<erUSUL> Slart: ext3 does full data metadata journalling by default (slower) other fs only journal metadata by default
<rx-DONNiE> couldnt find gnome: mix applet
<archman> gpellis64 hardy heron?
<Slart> rx-DONNiE: I supposed you could boot from a live cd and try copying files from the live system to your harddrive.. I don't think it can get worse by trying that =)
<rx-DONNiE> and gnome: trash applet
<piotreek> can somebody tell me where in Kubuntu 7.10 default iptables rules are set?
<inx-one> tinman: but once you have X working, you might want to google your video card etc - the memory just leave blank
<ppibburr> apt-get install gstreamer?
<gpellis64> archman:thank you
<inx-one> tinman: as I said, just accept the defaults except for vesa
<tinman> inx-one: asaik, i have an inbuild graphics card, a tomato mother board with a intel celron processor
<archman> gpellis64: no stable release yet....
<erUSUL> piotreek: there are no "default iptables rules" on (k,x, )ubuntu
<piotreek> i have writed firewall script but when i restart my ubuntu my firewall rules
<Slart> erUSUL: yes.. but this is a filesystem that rarely changes.. I didn't think the journal was involved in reading data from a fs.. but I might be wrong.
<piotreek> are from out of space
<rx-DONNiE> hmmmm
<piotreek> and i cannot acces internet etc..
<rx-DONNiE> I currently have dualboot
<rx-DONNiE> does it still maintain that when reinstalling?
<piotreek> i am starting it by /etc/init.d/firewall
<erUSUL> piotreek: in a default install 'sudo iptables -L' should return empty rules
<inx-one> tinman: you might need to know more than that :) Try running   lspci | grep VGA
<piotreek> erUSUL, the problem is not returning empty rules
<piotreek> and not returning rules writed by me executed on firewall script
<ppibburr> rx-DONNIE if you have dependency problems from removing gstreamer, the apt-get install gstreamer should fix it
<jrib> _maney: hmm, first try creating a fresh new user and verify it crashes on that account.  If it does, obtain a backtrace (see ubotu)
<erUSUL> piotreek: do a 'iptables -F' to flush everything before adding your own rules
<jrib> !backtrace > _maney (read the private message from ubotu)
<piotreek> erUSUL, i tried no luck
<Slart> erUSUL: remember the default policies.. -f doesn't clear those
<tinman> inx-one: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<piotreek> something is overwriting rules
<piotreek> i followed this howto
<inx-one> tinman: OK - so google that with the extra keyword linux and or ubuntu
<piotreek> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/install.html#10
<rx-DONNiE> need to do that in terminal?
<ph8_> hey all, i have a creative sound system that comes with a remote, i assume that the play/pause buttons pass a signal back to the PC somehow - I imagine ubuntu doesn't recognise those signals by default - how can i see if they're being sent when i press buttons and/or get them recognised?
<ppibburr> yes, with sudo
<rx-DONNiE> im very new to ubuntu/linux
<inx-one> tinman: I know nothing about your card ;)
<jrib> _maney: before the backtrace, try 'abiword --verbose', that might give us some more information
<ppibburr> sudo apt-get install gstreamer
<piotreek> erUSUL, so i am looking for place where this rules come up from
<gpellis64> archman: i will give it a try alpha 4
<ting> Hi
<ting> how is everyone _
<Slart> piotreek: check the rc.d folders.. it should be in there somewhere.. might be in the if.up scripts too
<_maney> jrib: just uninstalled it :-(
<tinman> inx-one: lol, i left EVERYTHIGN to default, i'm gonna reboot :s
<archman> gpellis64: upgrading from gutsy?
<inx-one> tinman: good luck :)
<Slart> piotreek: here's a small script that clears firewall rules for you.. http://pikt.org/pikt/samples/iptables_reset_programs.cfg.html
<rx-DONNiE> ill check it out later, and if that doesnt work
<rx-DONNiE> ill reinstall
<rambo3> ph8_, my first guess would be lirc
<gpellis64> archman: no new install
<rx-DONNiE> hoping it will preserve my dualboot config
<piotreek> Slart, the problem is i can on top of start script clear iptables rules
<ph8_> is that a program rambo3 ?
<piotreek> but something is clearing it again and sets own rules
<piotreek> Slart, i will look in rc.d scripts mayby something left
<rambo3> !info lirc | ph8_
<ubotu> ph8_: lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 353 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<piotreek> THX
<inx-one> bah, pidgin makes a lousy irc client...
 * inx-one installs xchat on the live CD
<Slart> piotreek: mm.. hang on.. there are scripts that run when your network interface is started..
<_maney> jrib: any preference for abiword vs abiword-gnome?  they both seem to crash the same :-/
<piotreek> Slart, i now /etc/network/scripts?
<ph8_> rambo3: ah well the sound system is wired in and responds in itself to things like mute, it's the signals it might be passing back to the PC (through the sound out plug?) that i'm wondering about
<soussou> hi
<Slart> piotreek: nope.. in /etc/network/if-up.d and /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<piotreek> Slart, i really dont undestand policy of Ubuntu not having iptables script in init.d
<piotreek> Slart, hold on i will check it
<soussou> I have some screenlets running, but whenever I shut down my system, they don't reload at startup, how do I make sure that screenlets start running at startup?
<Slart> piotreek: I'm not really in a position to second-guess their decisions.. I'm sure they have some kind of reason for doing things the way they do
<jrib> _maney: I don't use either so I can't suggest one, but -gnome probably looks nicer if you are using gnome
<Slart> =)
<piotreek> Alleluja ;-)
<jrib> _maney: for debugging purposes, go with simple abiword
<dgjones> soussou, when you select the screenlet, there's a tick box to run it at startup
<piotreek> Slart, i think i found it
<piotreek> Slart, Guardod script is in  /etc/network/if-up.d
<ArthurArchnix> Can I create a hidden symlink? I want to move my ./exaile directory to my data partition, then just put a symlink back to its normal location under /home/arthur
<piotreek> Slart, but i removed guardod ;-)
<ting> hi, i would like to ask if anyone know how to sort the installed programs by size _
<ting> ?
<rambo3> ph8_, i'll have to go with bunny and a pancake on that. what did you say there?
<Slart> piotreek: yea.. things get left behind.. it's annoying
<dooglus> ArthurArchnix: yes
<Slart> piotreek: did you do apt-get remove --purge ? or just apt-get remove?
<ting> hi, i would like to ask if anyone know how to sort the installed programs in the Synaptic Packages Manager by size ?
<piotreek> Slart, not just apt-get remove
<soussou> dgjones: thanks, found it
<tinman> inx-one, didint work
<ArthurArchnix> dooglus: Sweet.
<Slart> piotreek: try --purge next time.. =)
<ArthurArchnix> dooglus: thakns.
<Azures> does unbuntu support crossfire edition card from ati ?
<erUSUL> ArthurArchnix: yes; you can
<piotreek> Slart ok i newbie to Ubuntu i used Fedora and RH based system for years
<piotreek> but i want to try something new :D
<Slart> piotreek: ah.. first time on a apt-based system?
<ArthurArchnix> dooglus beat you to it erUSUL, but thanks.
<piotreek> Slart, basically yes
<ArthurArchnix> erUSUL: Confirmation never hurt anybody. :)
<ArthurArchnix> Well, maybe jesus christ.
<erUSUL> ArthurArchnix: ;)
<_maney> jrib: abiword --verbose 2 => Aborted (core dumped)  (the useless splash image shows up, then the full window just barely appears, then winks out)
<piotreek> Slart, i also found strange rules source ;-) it is /etc/rc.firewall
<piotreek> trash from guardog :)
<Slart> piotreek: huh? must be.. I don't have that one
<dooglus> ArthurArchnix: whether the application will be happy reading its configuration through a symlink depends on the application, but making a hidden symlink isn't a problem
<_maney> jrib: and that about uses up my time for chasing after the cause of this for noew, I'm afraid.  too many other things clamoring at me :-(
<jworkman01> I want to be able to access my network like a folder on my desktop. How would I do this? I was able to do it easily in windows, it seems a bit harder here. maybe I'm missing something
<erUSUL> piotreek: dpkg -S /etc/rc.firewall  should told you which package installed it
<Slart> jworkman01: you mean a shared folder on another computer?
<ArthurArchnix> dooglus: Well, we'll see. I've setup the symlink, and exaile is playing. I just want to be able to share the settings and album covers and ratings among the various nixes I setup.
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, try connect to server - gives you an icon
<ArthurArchnix> dooglus: And I don't share home partitions.
<fx|RabBit> jworkman01: do you want to connect to a windows or a linux network?
<jworkman01> Slart: no actually it is an ftp server. I run a website for my sim racing team and am constantly having to update folders and such on the server. Thought I could do it on here as well
<dooglus> ArthurArchnix: it should be ok.  I've had problems in the past doing what you mention, but I don't remember the details.  I think maybe it was with Azureus
<spaghetti_knife> I was wondering if there was a good way to reinstall my apt-get.
<Slart> jworkman01: as thoreauputic said.. in the Places menu.. connect to network..
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, try connect to server as I suggested
<spaghetti_knife> I change software sources and talk to my isp and everything, but nothing's working.
<ArthurArchnix> I'll keep my eye on it. Cheers dooglus
<Slart> spaghetti_knife: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt
<Slart> spaghetti_knife: of course.. you need a working apt to do that =)
<jworkman01> Slart: LOL! sorry guys, you were right, I was making more of it than it really was. OMG! I feel like an idiot right now
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, you can also bookmark that in your file manager by the way, once set up
<piotreek> Slart, spaghetti_knife  just chroot to system using ubuntu live CD ;-)
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: LOL! Yes I did it, thank
<jworkman01> thanks
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, what is the problem with apt?
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, no need - it's all new and different :)
<Slart> jworkman01: nah.. you're far from idiot-status so far =)
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: it doesn't install much of anything.
<jworkman01> LOL!
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, I mean no need to feel silly :)
<piotreek> ok thanks guys ;-)
<OleMoudi> hi!, I read 7.10 installer offers the option of encrypting partitions, I am currently in the "Prepare partitions" step of the installation and I don't see any option regarding that, do I have to enable something?
<piotreek> i must gone now
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: I gotcha
<piotreek> have a nice day!!
<piotreek> bye
<erUSUL> OleMoudi: i think that only the alternate installer has that option
<Tu13es> doh, I upgraded network-manager to 0.7 but that pwnd my network devices.  I removed it thinking I could install the old version, but realized I can't install without a network connection!
<spaghetti_knife> It's not even reinstalling itself.
<spaghetti_knife> It can't download apt.
<Slart> OleMoudi: I'm only guessing here.. but I think you have to use the alternate install if you want to do anything weird.. (encrypting boot partitions is considered weird in this context) =)
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, if you want to see silliness, just hang around for three years like me - you will see pleenty of it ;p
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife,  yeah but does it stop at 0 %, are ther broken, do you get error on apt-get
<Bo^Dick> hi
<OleMoudi> Slart how do I use alternate installer? is one of the other options when booting from the CD?
<Slart> OleMoudi: it's a different cd altogether
<erUSUL> !alternate | OleMoudi
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Oh I'm sure! I know I have come in here and asked some questions that have probably made some people laugh
<ubotu> OleMoudi: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Slart> OleMoudi: there is the live cd.. then there's the alternate cd..
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: Reinstallation of apt is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<CLC> / bye
<OleMoudi> Slart I see, does that mean encryption support is still "unstable" and I should not rely heavily on it?
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, there are no silly questions, just silly people who don't listen to answers :)
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: That's right
<Bo^Dick> i've got two ntfs partitions, on two physical drives, one has a windows installation and the other only some files. they are labelled /dev/sda1 and /dev/hdb1
<instructor> hello everyone, I am teaching a class on irc. Can you say hi!??
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, offcourse it will say that.
<NailK> Hello. I want to use fglrx internal AGP support. How can I dectivate kernel agpgart support?
<Slart> OleMoudi: nope.. the alternate install can do lots of things that the regular one can't.. install to raid, install and encrypt etc etc.. I guess they make the live cd as easy as possible for the unwashed masses =)
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, well, actually... to be truthful, we do get some genuinely silly questions here as well :)
<Bo^Dick> why does partimage crash when i attempt to make an image from the /dev/hdb1 only?
<archman> hello school kickers
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: so if that's not what i'm looking for, what am i looking for?
 * Slart waves to instructor
<boris__> hey
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: I'm new to linux and have had my share of confusion over the past few days but still, I have seen some questions that make me ask, WHAT?
<boris__> i got a usb, and want to change its FileSystem. how do i do it ?
<OleMoudi> Slart ok thanks a lot
<boris__> change it to NTFS
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, example "Help, my Ubuntu doesn't work! Help me?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<Slart> boris__: try partition editor.. it does all kinds of neat stuff
<Slart> !gparted | boris__
<_Oz_> Good morning, #ubuntu friends.
<ubotu> boris__: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<archman> can ext3 partition on which is ubuntu installation be resized? Will resize mess anything?
<Bo^Dick> has anyone here experience with partimage?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, if apt is not installing then reinstalation wont help couse program works, just that your configuration or some system config is not in order
<archman> i know it haven't messed my ntfs...
<Slart> jworkman01, thoreauputic: every now and then we get the "my ubuntu doesn't work and it's your fault.. I'll scream at you until you fix it" =)
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: how do I put it in order?
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: You should have seen me yesterday after upgrading to Hardy, OMG! i had one minor failure and reported the bug, right? anyway the questions that I have seen others ask about the exact same issue are so rediculous.
<Isoplast> hey guys
<jworkman01> Slart: Oh brother!
<Isoplast> could someone give me some advice please?
<thoreauputic> Slart, yes - that used to be called "Looking a gift horse in the mouth" I believe :)
<Isoplast> i have no sound on my computer
<Slart> archman: I think ext3 can be resized.. but as with all disk operations.. do backups.. I'm not kidding.. do backups
<Bo^Dick> i'm trying to figure out why partimage crashes when i attempt to make an image of /dev/hdb1
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, by explaning the problem , you have terminal output and logs for that
<Slart> Isoplast: use sunscreen? =)
<Bo^Dick> what happens is that partimage stalls at 0% progress
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: i'll pastebin.
<CreativeEmbassy> I did a complete removal of every mysql-server and client package, complete reinstall of everything, and I can't get mysql to start
<Isoplast> i dont know what sunscreen is, sorry ^^ but im using ubuntu
<CreativeEmbassy> are there mysql logs here somewhere?
<Slart> Isoplast: no sound at all?
<Slart> Isoplast: what kind of computer?
<jworkman01> archman: You can definitely do a resize if you need to, but as stated earlier do a backup
<Isoplast> normal desktop-pc
<Bo^Dick> partimage would be so incredibly convenient if it worked well
<archman> ok
<Slart> Isoplast: run this in a terminal for me.. "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Slart> Isoplast: tell me if it prints out anything at all..
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m71d27877
<CCyntrox> Hey, anyone have any idea why my script is not working...? I've added :~/scripts to the path, when I try to run it, it says permission denied - when I try to run it with sudo, it says command not found!
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: it's pretty nondescript for me.
<thoreauputic> CCyntrox, did you do a chmod +x on the script?
<Slart> CCyntrox: what is the permissions on the script? did you chmod it?
<Isoplast> Slart: yes it prints out:0 [CMI8738MC6     ]: CMI8738-MC6 - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6
<Isoplast>                       C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xbc00, irq 17
<Isoplast>  1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Isoplast>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe024000 irq 18
<Blinkiz> I get tons of these error messages: "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57704/ .I have tried locale-gen and all that stuff. Nothing. Please help me get rid of ths?
<Slart> Isoplast: don't paste stuff into the channel if it's more than one line
<archman> jworkman01: already backed-up with remastersys. great tool...
<CCyntrox> thoreauputic, Slart, no, doesn't it get set to execute permission by default?
<Isoplast> oh sorry
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, did you try sudo apt-get -f install
<Slart> CCyntrox: nope
<thoreauputic> CCyntrox, no :)
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Here's one for you, Where can I get a web design software that resembles dreamweaver for linux?
<CCyntrox> ah, that explains it =P Thanks, Slart and thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> CCyntrox, think about it - security?
<jworkman01> archman: Good deal, you should be fine then
<Bo^Dick> maybe i should try something more established than partimage
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m9ab3142
<Slart> Isoplast: ok.. so alsa (the sound system in ubuntu) has found 2 soundcards.. both look like on board sound to me..HDA can be tricky to get to work
<erat123> i just mounted a samba share.. i understand there's a auto connect feature, in case the share goes offline for a while.  does anyone know what this is called?
<CCyntrox> now it works =)
<Isoplast> i think its c-media
<Isoplast> its a seperate soundcard
<webb0rn> jwok - try scream - not sure if there is a WYSISYG for linux thats any good
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, don't know dreamweaver - I have never used it. Try Bluefish or get iceape/seamonkey - it has a "composer" for wysiwyg html
<Slart> Isoplast: ah.. so you've got an internal sound card (pci) and one built-in on the motherboard, right?
<Isoplast> i think so ^^
<boris__> so how do i make my USB NTFS ?
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, there is a KDE version but I forget the name
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: I guess we're just going to have to kick Adobe's rear into gear and get them on the ball with a dreamweaver version for linux
<Slart> Isoplast: ok.. we'll try with the cmedia card... you're running regular ubuntu 32-bit, gutsy, right?
<leon_> can somebody help, i cant login as root
<thoreauputic> jworkman01,  bluefish is not wysiwyg, but it's nice :)
<leon_> sudo su command not work :s
<Isoplast> jep
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, that looks ok. try installing some game. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install epiphany
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, the "composer" used to be in the mozilla suite
<archman> _leon_: try sudo -s
<Slart> _leon_: don't log in as root.. if you really really have to, use sudo -i
<Slart> !root | _leon_
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, personally I just use an editor like emacs, jed or whatever...
<ubotu> _leon_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<boris__> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<archman> Slart: what's the difference between those sudos?
<_leon_> Slart, i need to active one driver
<_leon_> i need to login
<_leon_> but it cant
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Yeah, I used to be able to do these sites without wysiwyg but I'm forgetful. LOL!
<boris__> how do i make my USB's FileSystem NTFS  with gparted ?
<Slart> archman: sudo -i is interactive afaik.. gives you a su shell
<Slart> _leon_: use sudo. that's what it's for
<_leon_> it cant
<Slart> _leon_: what are you trying to do? modprobe?
<archman> _leon_: sudo -s ?
<Isoplast> hmmm
<Slart> Isoplast: I'm googling for your soundcard..  be right there
<Isoplast> maybe i should tell you, that it used to work usually
<boris__> i got to create a new disklabel to make my USB Disk's FS NTFS ?
<Bo^Dick> i've updated my system with sudo apt-get update and upgrade but yet my version of partimage is 0.6.4 rather than the latest 0.6.7, why?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: so far, it's been ignoring motherf&cking everything.
<Slart> spaghetti_knife: easy with the language..
<dupotter> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: for some reason when I did apt-get for bluefish, it installed the program but I also received a list of unknown media type in *.* various areas, all cd/dvd related
<boris__> is it possible that a windoze comp cant read vfat ?
<spaghetti_knife> Slart: I can't even substitute characters?
<_leon_> anybody have the same problem with login on root ?
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, did you delete or truncate /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<fx|RabBit> can anybody pls tell me what a raid stride is (i know what raid is)?
<Bo^Dick> i've got a question regarding up to date issues with ubuntu software
<Bo^Dick> i've updated my system with sudo apt-get update and upgrade but yet my version of partimage is 0.6.4 rather than the latest 0.6.7, why??
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: I've modified it, probably haphazardly. Where can I copypaste a new version?
<Tu13es> hm, now my wifi card doesn't show up regardless of what version network-manager is running
<Tu13es> is there an easy way to get it working again?
<rambo3> !source-o-matic | spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<brobostigon> Bo^Dick: apt-get upgrade can only update oyou to the version in the repos, that one may not be the newest version.
<rambo3> whatever ubotu
<Tu13es> it says the restricted driver is in use
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, for wysiwyg, have a look at kompozer
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, start synaptic and configure sources.
<neoalex> hi, how can I get a touch screen working in ubuntu
<nanothief> Hi, I'm having a problem with installing with synaptic, when installing ghc, I get the error W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<Bo^Dick> brobostigon: ok, how would you recommend me to sort it out?
<Slart> Isoplast: ok.. it seems that your soundcard should work in ubuntu.. it used to work before?
<Tu13es> neoalex: look for wacom-tools or something lik that
<Tu13es> neoalex: it's what I used for my tablet pc
<Slart> Isoplast: have you tried all the settings in the volume manager?
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Got it thanks! I'll leave you alone for a bit, looks like business is picking up for you answering other questions. LOL!
<gandalfcome> Can anyone recommend a good sip provider? Or any other programm that can call to landlines and is not skype (no P2P)?
<Slart> _leon_: what driver are you trying to install?
<Isoplast> jep
<Tu13es> gandalfcome: Gizmo Project?
<Isoplast> and i've just started the audio manager
<Slart> _leon_: are you following some kind of howto?
<brobostigon> Bo^Dick: the version from the repos is fully tested, so stick with the verions of softwrae in the repos.
<gandalfcome> Tu13es: and thats not p2p?
<AWysis> Hi. any good wireless detection program besides knetworkmanager or kwifimanager ?
<Isoplast> it shows me that autodetection is on
<fx|RabBit> gandalfcome: mabe teamspeak but you need a server for that
<jworkman01> !gizmo project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo project - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bastl> how can one add a custom location to the menu?
<Bo^Dick> brobostigon: the problem is that i can't get that version to work well
<julio_pe> anybody hire know a patch to see preview of images on firefox? http://doktorseven.wordpress.com/2007/09/25/firefox-preview-images/
<Bo^Dick> brobostigon: it simply crashes
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, I used to practically live here - but the constant questions assuming that I knew the answer made me a bit jaded :) I've had a bit of a break...
<gandalfcome> Tu13es: my university doesn't like p2p because its easily confused with illegal downloading
<julio_pe> this link is brooked
<Marou> <Marou> I have a question about how swapping works; is there a way to turn off swapping for a specific device?  (speaking specifically of mounted encrypted volumes)
<Slart> Isoplast: ok.. try running this "dmesg | grep -i error"  and "dmesg | grep -i fail".. see if you get anything that mentions sound, alsa, cmedia or similar
<Tu13es> gandalfcome: I can't remember of Gizmo is P2P
<brobostigon> Bo^Dick: yu could manually install the newest one, but no stricltly recommended or tested to work properly.
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Who know's maybe i'll catch on to the inner workings of linux and be able to help out someday! LOL! not in the near future though!
<edthefox> hey, i just installed clamav and the clamtk virus scanner, now... How do update the antivirus definitions??
<Slart> Isoplast: audio manager?
<Bo^Dick> brobostigon: ok, thanks
<eni191> hi, how can i stop wineserver? (My CPU is always at 100% after ies4linux) i tried sudo kill <pid>, ik tried sudo killall wineserver, but this doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, it kind of creeps up on you - then suddenly everyone assumes you are a guru even if you are not ;p
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: LMAO!
<fx|RabBit> hehehe
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, all it takes is answering enough questions, and everyone assumes you know everything *grin*
<papito_> guys im not able to make the mic work :S
<Isoplast> hmmm
<Isoplast> not it shows nothing
<jworkman01> papito: I have the same issue, I have sound but no mic, can't figure that one out either
<Isoplast> something with security module
<Isoplast> but nothing with audio
<papito_> jworkman01, uugh :(
<Slart> Isoplast: hmm.. what is the audio manager you mentioned?
<julio_pe> anybody hire know a program to preview imagens in firefox?
<Isoplast> i've searched for "audio" in the Deskbar Applet
<Slart> eni191: sudo pkill -9 wine .. or wineserver -k
<Isoplast> and it sais: "start audio"
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: I've configured my software sources, searched for the best server, and changed servers.
<spaghetti_knife> It's still dling at 10 kB/s.
<lukasz> I would like to know what is the 12 hr time format?
<legend2440> _maney did you reinstall abiword?
<Slart> deskbar applet? .. ah the search thingy?
<julio_pe> guys..
<Isoplast> jep
<lukasz> I made the workaround :)
<eni191> thank you! Works
<lukasz> Hopefully there will be a better one soon :)
<brobostigon> lukasz: wikipedia and or google will tell you hwat the 12hr time format is.
<[CroX]> I can't seem to be able to get any resolution above 800x600, despite having 1280x800 as the only listed resolution in xorg.conf. Anyone care to help sort this out?
<julio_pe> is there a mod to preview imagens on firefox? When we need send a photo for example, it only list tha names
<lukasz> thnx brobostigon
<foobar_> hihi, I wonder if there is a matrix terminal screensaver
<revilodraw> is there any way to make the yext 'applications   places    system' in the top utility bar white instead of black?
<Frijolie> does anyone know how to fix when none of your windows have the maximize, minimize, and close buttons or any window borders?
<Juhaz> [CroX], read /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see why it's discarding other modes.
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: CroX nvidia or ati?
<revilodraw> frijolie: have you restarted x?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: at least I can probably reinstall apt. and it's going better than before.
<Isoplast> CroX??? ... whats that?
<fx|RabBit> oops sry hehe
<Frijolie> revilodraw: this is a fresh install and it does it everytime I boot
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, don't do that
<Slart> Isoplast: ok, run this in a terminal.. aplay /dev/urandom .. you might want to lower the volume first..
<spaghetti_knife> what do I do, then, rambo3? I want it to run faster than 10 kB/s.
<revilodraw> frijolie:hmmm try another theme
<celoserpa> Does anyone around own a dv6000 series HP laptop or any HP laptop that has the QuickPlay "feature"?
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: have you tried the settings in gnome-volume-control ?
<spaghetti_knife> And thank you for your help.
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, install first aptitude
<spaghetti_knife> Thank you a lot.
<spaghetti_knife> ?
<Frijolie> revilodraw: just tried that, didn't fix it
<[CroX]> Juhaz: The log doesn't say anything about rejecting anything, it seems to load alright.
<Slart> Isoplast: it should play regular noise... like tv-static
<spaghetti_knife> apt-get install first-aptitude?
<Isoplast> dont hear anything
<revilodraw> Frijolie: dont know then
<fx|RabBit> (03:47:54 PM) fx|RabBit: Isoplast: have you tried the settings in gnome-volume-control ?
<Isoplast> jep
<Slart> Isoplast: ok.. can you pastebin the output from "aplay /dev/urandom -L"
<Slart> !paste | Isoplast
<ubotu> Isoplast: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, maybe its already installed try : sudo aptitude update
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: also went to file/change device in there?
<Frijolie> revilodraw: something to do with metacity?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: Once it's done dling software source info.
<[CroX]> fx|RabBit: Neither as far as i can tell. It's a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5515
<Frijolie> revilodraw: right now the window is stuck up in the top left corner of my screen without any window borders and 3/4ths the menus dont display anything..
<soussou> [08:41] [Notice] -sweet_Man- sir 9alab 3la chi zab 9ad tramtak ;)
<lukasz> brb
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, other downloads from internet works fine?
<archman> Frijolie: i had that problem. Mine was that graphic drivers werent appropriate
<Isoplast> yes
<fx|RabBit> CroX: if linux does not recognize the capabilities of your monitor you need to manually set a value for hsync and vrefresh in xorg.conf
<Isoplast> everything
<archman> Frijolie: try reinstalling drivers and then compiz-fusion...
<Bo^Dick> when i start partimage with "sudo partimage", how can i figure out its process id?
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: how many devices do you get listed if go to file/change device?
<Slart> Isoplast: yes, please
<Isoplast> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57706/
<lukasz> The problem I am having now is whenever I go to System/Administration and put it in 12 hr I still get the 24 hr clock :(
<Slart> Isoplast: thanks.. looking
<Isoplast> 3
<lukasz> Its on the login Window
<lukasz> hmm
<fx|RabBit> Slart:  here we go
<lukasz> I keep wondering how to fix that
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast please write the names of who you are talking to infront of your answers;)
<Isoplast> ah
<Isoplast> got it
<Isoplast> thanks guys
<Isoplast> the problam was simple
<Isoplast> in windows
<fx|RabBit> what was it?
<FloodBot2> Isoplast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Isoplast> i have two sound cards
<revilodraw> anyway to make the text in the panel white?
<Isoplast> in windows only one of them works
<rambo3> !enter | Isoplast
<ubotu> Isoplast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> Isoplast: you fixed it? what was it?
<Isoplast> i just had to change the plug into the other soundcard
<fx|RabBit> (03:53:55 PM) Isoplast: i have two sound cards
<Slart> Isoplast: oh my.. =).. well.. congrats =)
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: although that second souncard should still work
<Isoplast> :D
<Isoplast> yeah maybe
<thoreauputic> Isoplast, to direct your answer to the right nick, use tab completion on the nickname
<Trae> anyone know of something like "Front Page" for Linux?
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: in that case you would have to change your outputdevice in system/preferences/sound
<thoreauputic> Isoplast, otherwise your answers get lost in the flow
<fx|RabBit> agree @ thoreauputic
<Isoplast> fx|RabBit: but as long as i can hear something i think i dont need the other soundcard ^^
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: as you believe:)
<thoreauputic> Isoplast,  for example thore <tab> etc  :)
<Slart> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<kilrae> i am having difficulty with WPA on my laptop
<Isoplast> thanks anywas to you guys!
<Slart> Isoplast: you're welcome
<avaloncio> Can anyone help me? When i make right-clic on the upper panel bar, it only shows me two options, Help and About Panels. How can I get whole menu?
<fx|RabBit> Isoplast: no problem:)
<Isoplast> <tab> like that?
<_leon_> i cant login as root, comand sudo su
<_leon_> not work
<thoreauputic> Isoplast, first few letters, then hit ab
<_leon_> can somebody help?
<thoreauputic> *tab
<Isoplast> thoreauputic:  a ... geniously!
<Odd-rationale> avaloncio: Did you install the gnome's lockdown thingy?
<thoreauputic> Isoplast,  :)
<fx|RabBit> hehe Isoplast  type the first few letters of a name like for example fx then press the tab key
<fx|RabBit> ->autocompletion
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit, he got it :)
<avaloncio> Odd-rationale, I dont know what are you talking about
<_maney> legend2440: did.  trace shows it blowing up in something to do with fonts, so I'm going to try restarting X on the chance that something didn't get updated on the fly... as soon as I have time
<Odd-rationale> !tab | :)
<ubotu> :): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Isoplast> thoreauputic:  and can i highlight the things that get written to me too?
<webb0rn> anyone have any experience installing and using IRCD-IRC2 on an ubuntu server?
<webb0rn> im not having much success
<kilrae> running 7.10, it finds the router, detects WPA, asks me for a key, then asks me for a key, then asks... etc
<thoreauputic> Isoplast, what client are you using?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: didnt see it, wass two finger typing hjehe
<legend2440> <revilodraw> http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<Odd-rationale> avaloncio: ok. umm. what it you right-click the menu bar? what do you get?
<fx|RabBit> _leon_: what error do you get when you use sudo?
<Bo^Dick> was this a good idea? sudo wget -c http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6212&package_id=6269
<thoreauputic> Isoplast, try xchat if you aren't using it - pretty easy and better than pidgin for IRC, for example
<avaloncio> i get a menu with the last two options, Help and About, notthing else
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: naaw hehe
<Isoplast> thoreauputic: im using pidgin
<avaloncio> I am on 7.10
<thoreauputic> Isoplast,  install xchat
<lukasz> Anyone know how to change the time to 12 hr
<lukasz> In GDM
<chafka> i have installed broadcom 4311 firmware from ubuntu 7.10 and its working i found some network but i cant connect ?? any help??
<thoreauputic> Isoplast, much better for IRC - look in add/remove applications
<Odd-rationale> avaloncio: did you ever have it before?
<[CroX]> How can I get a higher resolution than 800x600. Nothing I do seem to increase this limit.
<Frogzoo> lukasz: right click clock - > prefs
<_leon_> fx|RabBit , are you look screanshot
<avaloncio> the whole menu? yes. One day I lookd and there only were two options
<Bo^Dick> it was from this site i was inspired to use that command, http://www.partimage.org/Download
<Frogzoo> CroX: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fx|RabBit> _leon_: as far as i can see exactly nothing happens??
<[CroX]> Frogzoo: Running. I tried vesa before, I'll try vga now.
<fx|RabBit> Crox i gave you an answer on that further up
<Bo^Dick> i need help please
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[CroX]> fx|RabBit: That i must set the hsync manually?
<lukasz> I have utc disabled
<Odd-rationale> avaloncio: Try going to System --> Administration menu. Do you have any program with the something like the name "lockdown" (I forgot the exact name :( )
<lukasz> It just login time to 12 hr
<fx|RabBit> CroX: (03:51:00 PM) fx|RabBit: CroX: if linux does not recognize the capabilities of your monitor you need to manually set a value for hsync and vrefresh in xorg.conf
<TruQuiNy> Hello everyone :)
<Frogzoo> CroX: use the driver that matches your card, not vesa/vga
<lukasz> I tried SystemAdministration/Login window
<Bo^Dick> how am i supposed to deal with this install? http://www.partimage.org/Download
<thoreauputic> !hello | TruQuiNy
<ubotu> TruQuiNy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[CroX]> Frogzoo: I can't find no information about what card I have. Only generic mumbo-jumbo.
<[CroX]> Frogzoo:  SiS Mirage 3+ Graphics, 64-256 MB shared memory
<fx|RabBit> whch wont provide a user interface like nevidia...
<legend2440> _maney can you check in your home dir for AbiwordSuite directory and inside should be preferences file
<Frogzoo> [CroX]: well see if there's a driver to match
<Bo^Dick> i'm just trying to figure out if this line (contructed by me) was good or not, sudo wget -c http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6212&package_id=6269
<Bo^Dick> all derived from http://www.partimage.org/Download
<lukasz> Frogzoo, the time on Login Window Id like is to 12 hr
<effi> thoreauputic,  hey
<thoreauputic> Bo^Dick, try quoting the URL
<Bo^Dick> ok
<effi> thoreauputic, now i have x.chat
<Odd-rationale> Bo^Dick: do you need sudo?
<legend2440> _maney if you check toward bottom of file should say posx= and posy=
<thoreauputic> effi, and does it highlight your m=nick now ?
<legend2440> _maney what are the numbers in there?
<thoreauputic> *nick
<effi> thoreauputic,  is there any alternative from pidgin for icq?
<Bo^Dick> Odd-rationale: don't know for sure
<Bo^Dick> i just can't see that i really got version 0.6.7
<thoreauputic> effi, pidgin does icq just fine - don't you like it for that?
<effi> thoreauputic,  but maybe there is a better choice :D
<effi> thoreauputic,  something that makes it just better, or looks better ;)
<Bo^Dick> sorry for bothering you but i'm all confused now
<avaloncio> Odd-rationale, there no look to be what you say
<thoreauputic> effi, try a search on icq in add/remove applications and see what pops up then :)
<lukasz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4421813#post4421813
<Bo^Dick> when i start partimage it's still 0.6.4
<fx|RabBit> effi: bitchx
<fx|RabBit> hehe
<Bo^Dick> and i got no error message when i installed 0.6.7
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit, aaargh!
<Odd-rationale> avaloncio: hmm. ok don't know then. sorry :(
<_FReeZ> Hi, tell me something funny about GNU/Linux please
<fx|RabBit> hehehe
<_leon_> fx|RabBit , are you look screanshot
<[CroX]> Frogzoo: Alright, I found a "sis" option when reconfiguring xserver-xorg but even though I choose that and 1280x800 I still get 800x600 as maximum.
<effi> fx|RabBit, is that a good tool?
<avaloncio> thanks
<ting> hi everybody, i would like to ask if anyone know how to sort the installed programs in the Synaptic Packages Manager by size ?
<fx|RabBit> _leon_:  yes i have but i cant help you on that as i can only see exactly nothing happening... sry
<thoreauputic> effi, don't get bitchx - you won't enjoy it :)
<effi> thoreauputic, why? :D
<fx|RabBit> effi: it is a no gui client, mabe try xchat
<_FReeZ> fx|RabBit, rofl
<thoreauputic> effi, unless you like the command line that is :)
<mohamed> hi guys anybody there to find me a solution to fix my external usb hard disk
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit, effi is on xchat for IRC now :)
<mavi-> dont get bitchx anyway as irssi is sooo much better for commandline
<_FReeZ> BitchX is pretty awesome, execute it from shell, don't stay with *buntu $hit, stop being a lamer
<fx|RabBit> ah! rofl well hes well off then
<_maney> legend2440: both are "0"
<thoreauputic> mavi-, +1 but I don't thin effi is reqady for irssi
<xGeek> irssi is the way to go. BitchX is out dated.
<fx|RabBit> _FReeZ: leave the channel please XD
<_FReeZ> lol
<Bo^Dick> question, i followed the instructions here http://www.partimage.org/Download and now i wonder if i'm supposed to do something extra to really obtain 0.6.7 when starting the program
<_maney> legend2440: both are "0"
<_FReeZ> do you know what's my native GNU/Linux distribution, fx|RabBit ? =)
<thoreauputic> _FReeZ, angry ops are watching you :)
<effi> thoreauputic,  is kopete good?
<legend2440> _maney should be posx='34' and posy='143' and flags='2'
<_FReeZ> thoreauputic, thank you for a hint
<thoreauputic> effi, yes, it's good - although I never use it really
<lukasz> well i wait in forums for a while heh
<lukasz> :)
<sipior> Bo^Dick: what does "which partimage" say?
<legend2440> _maney maybe thats why its just opening for a second
<fx|RabBit> _FReeZ: surprise me?
<_maney> legend2440: just edited the prefs - no change
<Bo^Dick> sipior: it still says it's 0.6.4
<thoreauputic> effi, you can try all kinds of stuff - uninstall them if you don't like them :)
<mohamed> anybody there
<sipior> Bo^Dick: which path does it give?
<legend2440> _maney ok well good luck
<_FReeZ> effi, one should see the how it looks, http://www.lynucs.org/?bitchx
<Frogzoo> [CroX]: probly cos you're actually running the vga driver - /var/log/Xorg.0.log will say
<mohamed> i want to fix my external hard disk usb one
<Elko> I need a simple irc server (not unrealircd), any suggestions?
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: I'll be back shortly, I have to reboot
<_maney> legend2440: deleted the .AbiSuite directory - no change
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, reboot? heresy!
<sipior> Bo^Dick: and is that the path you installed 0.6.7 into?
<Frogzoo> Elko: apt-cache search ircd
<Bo^Dick> sipior: how to i display that?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: like i said: which partimage
<_FReeZ> fx|RabBit, well, forget about it. Angry ops are spying me and the name of my distribution is unpolite to say here I guess
<l815> hey all
<fx|RabBit> _FReeZ: i guess you can dare but you should do it NOW unless we wanna get chased for spamming offtopic:P
<thoreauputic> _FReeZ, that wasn't what the angry op was worried about :)
<_maney> legend2440: interesting, the new profile it created has all three of those zero
<Bo^Dick> sipior: the command wget did it all, i didn't do anything
<[CroX]> Frogzoo: Yeah, the logs says it's using some failsafe conf.
<CreativeEmbassy> do you know why mysql won't start?
<l815> is there a programming channel for linux?
<_FReeZ> thoreauputic, oh, really? What was it, then?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: I was gone for a while, and I returned to find that my xchat was flashing. What did you say?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: how about typing "which partimage" into a terminal and seeing what it says?
<legend2440> _maney i'm stumped. very strange
<Bo^Dick> sipior: ah, sorry
<brobostigon> _FReeZ: your bad languadge
<thoreauputic> _FReeZ, I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you...
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, other downloads from internet works fine?
<l815> do the conversion functions in c++ work in linux that work in windows?
<CreativeEmbassy>  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<CreativeEmbassy>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                   [fail]
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: hahahaha
<soundray> thoreauputic: ...and you're shy of the paperwork
<_FReeZ> brobostigon thoreauputic thx guys, but what could be wrong with my language?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: usr/sbin/partimage
<thoreauputic> soundray, exactly :)
<Slart> l815: afaik c++ is a standard.. as long as you stay away from the win32 api it should be the same
<brobostigon> _FReeZ: using bad words
<sipior> Bo^Dick: and you installed the later version (0.6.7) of partimage by doing what?
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: I am returned! LOL!
<l815> Slart, so things like atio() would work?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: they work excellently.
<l815> *atoi()
<_FReeZ> brobostigon, hmmf, what are the good words? =)
<spaghetti_knife> Now it's, like, 1 B/s.
<Bo^Dick> sipior: by following the instructions here, http://www.partimage.org/Download
<Slart> l815: I would say yes
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3:
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: It's really slow.
<l815> Slart, thanks
<thoreauputic> _FReeZ, it was a while ago - forget it... well, no, remember it and watch your step :)
<_FReeZ> Who decides whether a word is good or bad?
<Dagon> What is the easiest way t0 fix grub error 22?
<l815> any recommendations for a compiler alternative to Dev c++ or VC++?
<fx|RabBit> _FReeZ: he who has admin rights hehe
<thoreauputic> _FReeZ, now you are just trolling
<arturh> gcc
<l815> i'm using geany and it's pretty good, but wanna scope the alternatives
<soundray> _FReeZ: ask in #ubuntu-ops please
<spaghetti_knife> _FReeZ: The christian conspiracy.
<fx|RabBit> hahah
<fx|RabBit> n1
<sipior> Bo^Dick: those aren't really instructions for building it, just grabbing the source code via wget
<Slart> l815: try anjuta... or a plain text editor.. emacs or vi if you like torturing yourself.. =)
<_FReeZ> ok, #$@#@$# chrisitians // is that better?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: and my brain thought it suggested this line sudo wget -c http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6212&package_id=6269
<Slart> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<l815> Slart haha okay I'll check them out
<thoreauputic> !coc | _FReeZ
<ubotu> _FReeZ: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Slart> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<tritium> spaghetti_knife: please avoide saying insulting things about religions in this channel, or you will be removed.
<_maney> legend2440: well, if I don't get interrupted I'm going to restart the desktop... be back soon
<tritium> avoid*
<Bo^Dick> sipior: are you really sure about that?
<fx|RabBit> ok here i got one: i have a raid 5 with 4X 500 gig that should result in 1,46 tb effective disk space but i only get 1,36 why is that??
<sipior> Bo^Dick: yeah, you'll need to extract the files from the tarball by running "tar jxvf <filename>.bz2"
<legend2440> _maney ok good luck
<Bo^Dick> sipior: cite: "You should download partimage with wget. That's a very simple and reliable download tool. Just type "wget -c address" in a console. If there is a problem with the download, just run the same command again with option -c, and it will continue."
<thoreauputic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jleza> #alegra
<effi> thoreauputic, do you know any good games for ubuntu?
<jworkman01> All the hatred in here today, not even safe on the internet anymore. What next, world war? LOL!
<erUSUL> fx|RabBit: 5% reserved for root on ext3 ??
<sipior> Bo^Dick: you didn't literally type "wget -c address" in a console, though, right?
<thoreauputic> effi,  frozen bubble  :)
<Bo^Dick> sipior: nope
<thoreauputic> effi, I'm not a gamer by the way :)
<spaghetti_knife> jworkman01: who's hating?
<soundray> fx|RabBit: because advertised drive capacity is "raw", meaning that some of it is lost. Also note the difference between binary and  decimal multipliers
<sipior> Bo^Dick: so you have a file named blah.tar.bz2, right?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i interpreted "adress" to be the link to the partimage-0.6.7.tar.bz2 file
<jworkman01> spaghetti_knife: I was just making a not so funny joke. LOL! with freeze up there ranting the way he was
<legend2440> ting: did you get answer about how to sort installed programs by size?
<fx|RabBit> erUSUL: i thougth so too that is why i did sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0
<sipior> Bo^Dick: yep
<effi> thoreauputic, just because i thought you know a lot about ubuntu ^^ and most of the normal games are not supported
<fx|RabBit> soundray: that is why it is 1,46 not 1,5
<Slart> fx|RabBit: are the drives really 500GB ? not 500000 MB?
<spaghetti_knife> tritium: Was what I was saying really insulting?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: so that is just an archive of the software, which you'll need to extract and compile
<tritium> spaghetti_knife: you know what you said
<effi> thoreauputic, is there any homepage where they show the games?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: then i misunderstood the instructions fatally
<fx|RabBit> Slart: well precisely they are some 476 or so but called 500 blah you know the old story...
<sipior> Bo^Dick: btw, do you really need the latest version? I've used 0.6.4 recently, and it seemed okay
<soundray> fx|RabBit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<franco> !it
<thoreauputic> !games
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sipior> Bo^Dick: no worries, easily fixed
<brobostigon> effi: packages.ubuntu.com
<Rgem> How do I past by command?
<Rgem> paste
<Slart> fx|RabBit: yea.. I figure that's where the error is
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i'm having serious problems with 0.6.4
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, is there any GUI using macro recording tool?
<erUSUL> fx|RabBit: also depending on the fs used you get different utilizable space...
<Trashlord> is there a program for ubuntu, to convert FLV files to AVI?
<fx|RabBit> Slart: nope im still missing 100gig
<effi> thanks!
<fx|RabBit> erUSUL: it is ext3 on lvm2
<Trashlord> or FLV to MPEG
<Rgem> how do I paste by command?
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Thanks for the tip on Kompozer, that will work just fine. plus I can use the other tips you gave me to refresh my memory on code!
<thoreauputic> effi, no worries :)
<Slart> Trashlord: mencoder can do almost anything.. perhaps even flv
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i've got two ntfs partitions on two physical hds /dev/sda1 and /dev/hdb1 respectively
<sipior> Bo^Dick: okay, then you'll first need to unpack the archive by typing "tar jxvf partimage-0.6.7.tar.bz2"
<june_> use mencoder
<soundray> Trashlord: anything you can play with mplayer can be converted with mencoder. Also note the factoid:
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, yes, and kompozer has a code tab option IIRC
<soundray> !info clive | Trashlord
<ubotu> trashlord: clive (source: clive): Video extraction utility for YouTube and Google Video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Trashlord> nice, thanks guys
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: Yeah I saw that, I just did the updates to my teams website solely in code, just to see if I still could.. Woohoo it worked.
<fx|RabBit> soundray: Slart i am aware of that i should have 1464.84375 gb but i only have 1360
<Bo^Dick> sipior: an error message occured
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, heheh
<jworkman01> throeauputic: not sure what the coc says about advertising my site but you can check it out if you want.
<DarkSpirit221> Is there any GUI using macro recording tool? I want it to save my mouse movements and clicks, then loop them over and over again.
<sipior> Bo^Dick: you're not going to make me ask what it says, are you? :-)
<Slart> fx|RabBit: well.. 4 drives with 500.000.000.000 bytes each (=465 GB) makes for a raid with 1396 GB of space.. which is 1.36 TB
<Bo^Dick> sipior: maybe i should just delete the bz2 file and give it up (don't even know if 0.6.7 will work better than the current one)
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, probably comes under "off-topic" :)
<Bo^Dick> sipior: "function 'open' failed"
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, but it isn't a coc issue :)
<LoLLo> if i cut skype and move it into another folder it doesn't work !! " the son process isn't found " ... !!!!
<sipior> Bo^Dick: well, you might try just grabbing the 0.6.6 iso that'
<Bo^Dick> sipior: "the file or directory does not exist"
<l815> anyone use code::blocks in ubuntu?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: that's available at the same page
<LoLLo> pajaman ... i don't know but i've deleted the Adobe folder of the desktop and then it doesn't run anymore !!! i just wanna move that folders in a right position and don't have them in thedesktop
<sipior> Bo^Dick: simply burn that, no compilation to trouble with
<fx|RabBit> Slart: gosh i miscalculated-.-
<fx|RabBit> sry to bother*blush*
<Bo^Dick> sipior: the worst thing of all is that the download page made me believe that it was compiled and ready to be downloaded and installed
<legend2440> l815: i have used code:blocks for c++ now i use netbeans
<jworkman01> thoreauputic: is there a whisper option that i could just shoot it to you?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i was seriously double crossed
<sipior> Bo^Dick: well, they say very clearly that that is a source-code tarball
<Slart> fx|RabBit: no worries.. I'll just put a small mark here on my paper right next to your name.. your highschool math teacher will be calling you in a couple of days or so ;)
<fx|RabBit> hahahaha
<l815> legend2440 netbeans works on linux?
<thoreauputic> jworkman01, well you can do a /query thoreauputic if you wish
<sipior> Bo^Dick: try the iso, burn it to a cd, and you should be sorted
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i strongly got the idea that the compile stuff was optional
<sipior> Bo^Dick: most definitely not optional
<chana_> Anyone know how/why Window border of an emerald theme seems to have an abstract picture a bit transparent? I want to make it solid.
<legend2440> l815: yes you can use it for developing java, ruby c++
<fx|RabBit> Slart: as long as its highscool thats  ok by me but pls dont tell my university profs
<tritium> spaghetti_knife: are we clear?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: Why is my apt still running really slowly?
<l815> legend2440 thanks
<legend2440> l815 yw
<spaghetti_knife> tritium: Sure. No god talk. But why were you the only one to voice offense?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: many thanks for your help, i'll prolly try out some other imaging tool (that doesn't hang during operation)
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: And what should I do again with apt?
<LoLLo> i've deleted the Adobe folder of the desktop and then it doesn't run anymore !!! i just wanna move that folders in a right position and don't have them in thedesktop
<tritium> spaghetti_knife: I'm an op, so I'm keyed into looking out for others.
<sipior> Bo^Dick: no trouble, good luck to you
<jworkman01> because tritium holds the key
<soundray> Bo^Dick: just curious: what imaging tool have you tried?
<robdeman> hi all - I installed the openldap server and phpldapadmin ... but what is the default Login DN + password for the initial login?
<Bo^Dick> soundray: partimage only (version 0.6.4)
<soundray> Bo^Dick: okay... you may have to look into dd
<chana_> Anyone know how/why Window border of an emerald theme seems to have an abstract picture a bit transparent? I want to make it solid.
<Bo^Dick> soundray: nope
<Bo^Dick> soundray: is it better?
<spaghetti_knife> tritium: So it has nothing to do with feeling personally insulted re: religion?
<mino> Hi :) my apt-get have a big problem, he always start downloading some packages if install something, but sometimes at some packages he stops downloading(freezes) and only after a few minutes he go on... all other processes installation and so on goes fine... i switched 5x times the mirrors, but it doesnt help
<tritium> spaghetti_knife: no
<Slart> fx|RabBit: well.. I'll let you go for this time.. ;)
<spaghetti_knife> tritium: Okay. I'll take that on faith.
<soundray> Bo^Dick: it's very low-level, but there are tutorials and ubuntuforums discussions about using it for your purpose
<bartmon> Hey. Does anyone know if flashplugin-nonfree will be updated soon to fix compatibility with Opera?
<Bo^Dick> soundray: sounds very instresting
<fx|RabBit> Slart: thank you so much buddy what you wanna drink?
<Slart> bartmon: I hope they don't mess with it more.. it's finally working again on firefox
<soundray> Bo^Dick: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159182 and stfw ;)
<sipior> Bo^Dick: what exactly were you planning on doing with imaging, btw?
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, do you have a proxy ? also disable ipv6 .
<chana_> Anyone know how/why Window border of an emerald theme seems to have an abstract picture a bit transparent? I want to make it solid.
<Slart> fx|RabBit: does that work on your university profs? =) never did try that
<bartmon> Slart: Yeah, I'm happy that at least ff works. But Opera's been broken ever since the breakage began. :(
<Slart> bartmon: it uses the same plugin?
<bartmon> Slart: Yes.
<sipior> chana_: i think there's an #emerald, the folks there might be better equipped to answer your question
<fx|RabBit> Slart: didnt dare yet either but would be worth a try gg
<chana_> k,thx
<Slart> bartmon: I always thought opera had some kind of built-in flash support... can't you install flash manually? at least until they fix it?
<_FReeZ> Hello, would you like to tell me what's the difference between trundle and roll, please?
<fx|RabBit> _FReeZ: not unless you tell us what linux you use:P
<tritium> !offtopic | _FReeZ
<ubotu> _FReeZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_FReeZ> I need it to better understand the ubuntu
<bartmon> Slart: I think so... Are you implying that the flash plugin from adobe's website is newer than the one in ubuntu's repos?
<soulfury> anyone have a fix for the network drops issue I've seen 100+ posts on the forums about with ubuntu 7.10?
<Shinjin> What file do I edit to change my applications menu?
<soulfury> or at least some idea of where to continue trouble shooting?
<Slart> bartmon: nah... that was just one solution flying around when it didn't work in firefox..thought it might be worth a try
<Slart> Shinjin: there is a gui-editor in the system editor, afaik
<chana_> sipior> Nobody in the Emerald channel.
<Slart> Shinjin: I don't know which file that stores the settings though.
<Jack_Sparrow> gconf-editor
<sipior> chana_:  ah well
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: I'm not using a proxy for anything, and i have no idea how to disable ipv6, or how to determine I'm even using it.
<soundray> Shinjin: System-Preference-Main Menu (following up on Slart's reply)
<fx|RabBit> Slart: speaking of it do you know how i can fix a flasplayer crashing in firefox whenever opened more then 10 tabs or so problem?
<rambo3> !ipv6 | spaghetti_knife,
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife,: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<soundray> fx|RabBit: open fewer tabs
<tremby> anyone have an nvidia 880GT?
<fx|RabBit> Slart: i cant reinstall that cr.. cos no 64 version avail at adobe's...
<soundray> fx|RabBit: (scnr)
<tremby> 8800GT that is
<Shinjin> ok, I'm on Xubuntu, would it be the same?
<Slart> fx|RabBit: nah.. the current state of flash in firefox (and perhaps elsewhere) is shameful.. I have no solutions for that
<chana_> Anyone know how/why Window border of an emerald theme seems to have an abstract picture a bit transparent? I want to make it solid.
<fx|RabBit> soundray:  i got average 3 windows with up to 40 tabs open:p
<_FReeZ> Idiot Fuck suck dick lick piss ass shit cunt bitch cock boob - Free mind, free speech
<soundray> Shinjin: no
<Slart> bye bye _FReeZ_
<fx|RabBit> Slart: so i just got to get accustomed to that rrrrrrr
<tato> #list
<fx|RabBit> hrhrhr
<sipior> junior high must've just let out
<Slart> fx|RabBit: perhaps adobe will get their act together and release a better version.. perhaps we'll get good weather this summer.. noone really knows =/
<soulfury> heh
<soulfury> i'd say theres alot of that in a chan this popular
<Shinjin> I know how to open the menu editor but it has the ---include--- and I can't edit that.
<fx|RabBit> Slart: lets talk to alqaida have them persuade them...
<Slart> Shinjin: ---include--- ?
<ting> legend2440 i didnt get an answer
<soundray> Shinjin: I'm not too familiar with xfce, but I think it includes some system-wide entries that you can modify only with sudo. Perhaps  ask in #xubuntu?
<Shinjin> start: Yeah thats what it says where all the application groups should be
<tritium> fx|RabBit: please avoid that kind of talk here
<Shinjin> Okay
<ting> hi everybody, i would like to ask if anyone know how to sort the installed programs in the Synaptic Packages Manager by size ?
<fx|RabBit> tritium: aye sir...
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: does ipv6 have any real uses right now?
<Slart> fx|RabBit: yea.. because those guys have had such great success in convincing the world so far.. =).. but this is !ot.. and flammable.. let's not go there
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: when should I reenable ipv6?
<Bo^Dick> soundray: am i supposed to find "dd" in the synaptic package manager?
<spaghetti_knife> when I get a new computer?
<soundray> Bo^Dick: it's a standard system tool -- you have it already
<fx|RabBit> Slart: ok i admit i got a provolking style of humor sometimes, PLEASE channel police stay in the stables;)
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: do you think ipv6 is the thing that's causing me trouble?
<ting> or is any kink of way to list all the installed packages sorted by size without using the Sypnatic Packages Manager ?
<soundray> Bo^Dick: comes with the coreutils package
<Bo^Dick> soundray: oh, how come other software like ghost and partimage even exist for linux if dd is built in to do the job?
<Slart> Shinjin: I'm not sure where you find this ---include--- thingy. I have nothing like it anywhere in my editor.. can you make a screenshot and post it somewhere?
<rowdy> I am running gutsy with compiz on dell dimension 9150 with a ATO Radeon X300 card. My X restarts whenever i try to lock my screen
<sipior> Bo^Dick: because dd likes to write every single bit out to disk, which takes forever on a large disk
<coldboot> My system is using the wrong sound card. It's using the onboard sound instead of the sound blaster I installed. It used to work, changed for what I believe to be no reason. Any ideas?
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, maybe also install netselect
<soundray> Bo^Dick: because dd is very low-level. Many tools like that have optional and exchangeable front-ends
<sipior> Bo^Dick: if most of that space is empty, you waste a great deal of time
<rambo3> !info netselect | spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: netselect (source: netselect): Choose the fastest server automatically. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-10 (gutsy), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Slart> coldboot: asoundconf can set default soundcard
<soulfury> coldboot: easiest way is to disable your onboard card in the bios =)
<Bo^Dick> sipior: oops, that explains everything :(
<Bo^Dick> wonder if ghostzilla is good
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, you should enable it when they change the internet to ipv6. in 5, 10 ,15 year
<rambo3> s
<soulfury> hah yeah
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: I see.
<spaghetti_knife> Thank you.
<sipior> Bo^Dick: i'd try booting from the partimage CD image first
<coldboot> Slart: Is that setting permament?
<spaghetti_knife> So this ipv6 was just an attempt for early deployment of ipv6?
<Slart> coldboot: afaik, yes
<spaghetti_knife> Or at least to facilitate it?
<coldboot> Slart: Do you type in the exact same string that appears in asoundconf list?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: what exactly are you trying to get done, if you don't mind my asking?
<PriceChild> ipv6 being enabled on ubuntu should not cause problems unless you've a dodgy network setup
<Slart> coldboot: there is a switch to list soundcards you can use
<Bo^Dick> sipior: make an image of my ntfs partition
<sipior> Bo^Dick: well, obviously :) but as a backup? are you cloning another box?
<coldboot> coldboot: asoundconf list does it, but when I set the default card to "gibberish", it has the same effect as if I set to it "CA0106"
<coldboot> Slart: asoundconf list does it, but when I set the default card to "gibberish", it has the same effect as if I set to it "CA0106"
<Bo^Dick> sipior: its for backup purpose in this particular case
<Slart> coldboot: hmm.. and it doesn't affect the soundsystem? sound is still playing through the wrong card?
<coldboot> Slart: Yeah
<coldboot> Slart: A stupid program...
<coldboot> Slart: Doesn't tell you if it did anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, I do like dd for imaging partitions.. increase the buffer size to speed it up.
<cyme> any1 know how to copy folders to wine folder
<Slart> coldboot: you could try restarting alsa "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<bartmon> Does anyone know of a good guide how to fix hibernation in 7.10? I have a laptop with ATI graphics, using fglrx that the Restricted driver manager installs.
<coldboot> Slart: I only have alsa-utils in there.
<waylandbill> cyme: usually wine folder is located at ~/.wine. Copy under there.
<Bo^Dick> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is that i've got a lot of free space on the drive
<Slart> coldboot: try restarting that then
<coldboot> Slart: Didn't help
<cyme> im noob so what is the command for copy
<bartmon> cyme: Wine stores its files under ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<sipior> Bo^Dick: ah, ntfs? ntfs is only supported experimentally on partimage. try installing ntfsprogs
<soundray> bartmon: the fix involves using the ati driver instead of  fglrx. The latter is notorious for causing suspend/hibernation problems
<sipior> Bo^Dick: there's a lovely little app in there called ntfsclone, which is what you want
<Slart> coldboot: hmm.. this is odd.. I get the same behaviour here.. let me check the fine manual.. see if it offers any hints
<noroot> how is ubuntu so great with hardware detection... just plugged in my bluetooth and it works like a charm. cant believe i got stuck with windows xp thinking its better with hardware detection..
<waylandbill> cyme: use the file manager to copy the files. You can use the toggle button to get a text-based location bar to manually enter into the .wine folder
<bartmon> soundray: Hm, but without fglrx I lose powersaving features that fglrx provides. I tried using rovclock to underclock this particular card before but I always get corruption.
<Bo^Dick> sipior: there is one particularly inconsistent thing about partimage, it's that it stalls while attempting to pack one ntfs partition and does not while attempting another
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: I've blacklisted ipv6, but if anything, the dl's are running slower than ever.
<sipior> Bo^Dick: hence "experimental" :-)
<Citizen> lo
<rambo3> did you install netselect ?
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, did you install netselect ?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: sudo apt-get install netselect? Yes.
<Bo^Dick> ntfsclone sounds so intresting
<Citizen> I have downloaded and 'try' to instal uubntu 3 tims. Same problem everytime, then i boot ubuntu i got a error "boot error"
<soundray> bartmon: there is a relevant bug report, #134819. Also see the ATI release notes: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html (substitute your version)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, See also g4l   ghost4linux
<NarbeH> Jack_Sparrow: what is ghost4linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me see if I can find a link..   bootable cd...
<Citizen> I get to the ubuntu menu and all
<Slart> hmm.. why is nautilus using 1.5 GB memory.. seems a bit excessive... bad nautilus.. bad bad nautilus
<sipior> Bo^Dick: see that, you're practically swimming in options!
<coldboot> Nautilus is still crap.
<cyme> yeah i can reach the folder but if i put my folder there it doesnt excist in the same way as notepad is "note: i use ubuntu ultimate edition"
<coldboot> It doesn't even support ctrl+shift+click to make a new sublist of selections that doesn't clobber your existing selection.
<Jack_Sparrow> http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, sudo apt-get install netselect-apt
<Slart> coldboot: mm.. nautilus seems like a good reason to not use gnome in the future..
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<FloodBot2> daba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, and then run sudo netselect-apt
<danbhfive> Citizen: sounds like you havea  grub problem, can you use the livecd?
<coldboot> Slart: I still find there's nothing as good as Windows Explorer, which is awful, because Windows Explorer is also crap
<rambo3> spaghetti_knife, wait
<coldboot> Slart: Seriously, most software is crap, it's very annoying.
<Slart> coldboot: tried thunar?
<coldboot> Slart: Nah, maybe I'll have a look given the suggestion from a fellow Nautilus hater. =)
<rambo3> don't  it lists packages for debian and not ubuntu. so dont
<waylandbill> Citizen: did you try getting an md5sum of the downloaded iso? There is an md5sum executable available for windows if that's all you have now
<Citizen> Some kind person want to help me?
<Slart> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Citizen> hOW DO I GET THE MD5 SUM IN WIN
<coldboot> Slart: Oh, XFCE's xffm
<Citizen> caps sry
<thoreauputic> !CAPS
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Slart> Citizen: download a md5sum program
<Pici> !verify | Citizen
<ubotu> Citizen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coldboot> Slart: It has a disjoint set of features that are better than Nautilus, but it's still crap.
<Slart> Citizen: and seriously.. why ask here? we use ubuntu.. find some windows people to ask windows questions too
<Jack_Sparrow> Citizen, nero has a free md5 checker for windows
<coldboot> Slart: If xffm and Nautilus merged features, and tossed out their crappy parts, they would be really good.
<Citizen> Thanks!
<Bo^Dick> i'm downloading the file g4l-v0.23.devel.tar.gz right now
<danbhfive> Slart: he is trying to install ubuntu...
<coldboot> Slart: I'm editing my ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf and it's still not working.
<rambo3> !bug 157938
<bartmon> soundray: Thanks for the info!
<ting> hi ??
<Slart> coldboot: or someone could realise that nautilus is one of the apps that most people see as "linux".. it's sad really
<coldboot> Slart: The thing is, Windows people tend not to know anything, and don't talk in IRC.
<coldboot> Slart: That's use, it's bad public relations. ;)
<ting> there is anyonw that could help me ? I am trying to list all the installed packages that i have sorted by size
<coldboot> Slart: s/use/true
<ting> but i dont know how to do it
<Bo^Dick> would apt-get install g4l-v0.23.devel.tar.gz do the job for me?
<ting> i would like to remove some of them
<coldboot> I'm going to disable my stupid on-board sound
<waylandbill> Slart: don't drive someone away for not knowing to md5sum in windows.. nothing positive comes from that.
<Slart> Citizen: the channel mates here are correct.. sorry for being snappy
<sipior> Bo^Dick: no, i'm afraid not
<Slart> Citizen: google for md5sum, there are a few small applications out there..
<Bo^Dick> coldboot: what soundcard?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: clink'n'go then?
<soundray> ting: listing by installed size takes some fairly advanced scripting. You could look at the archive sizes: 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives ; ls -srS'
<Bo^Dick> sipior: feels unnecessary to burn it to a cd
<sipior> Bo^Dick: try "tar zxvf <filename>", in the directory in which the file resides
<Bo^Dick> sipior: that only unzips it doesn't it
<sipior> Bo^Dick: yep
<te> hola
<Bo^Dick> sipior: then i see some files "makecd" and stuff
<te> can anyone help me view network printers in 7.10?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: there's a g4l iso there as well, perhaps you should download that and burn it to a cd
<Bo^Dick> sipior: what if i just wanna install it on the fly?
<te> i changed my cups.conf to allow me to "browse"
<te> but i have no idea what else to change
<te> any help is greatly appreciated
<te> im trying to spread ubuntu to the rest of the office
<te> so you will be doing a great service
<ting> thanks soundray
<ting> i am gonna check it
<waylandbill> te: is it a printer that supports IPP?
<Konner> hi
<sipior> Bo^Dick: if the disks you want to image are in use, problems may arise
<DShepherd> anyone know where I can find a helloworld program that I can use to teaching compiling?
<te> waylandbill: im not sure
<Bo^Dick> sipior: it isn't in use
<Citizen> I got the correct md5 sum. but how do I know its the correct one for the ubuntu iso
<te> waylandbill: how would i figure that out?
<soundray> ting: if you do want to go down the more advanced route, the file /var/lib/dpkg/status holds the raw information you need.
<Bo^Dick> sipior: maybe g4l is a bootup tool only?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i thought it was a software like partimage
<sipior> Bo^Dick: then you'll have to follow the build instructions, unmount the partitions you want to image, and run g4l on them
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i need to install g4l prior to that i guess
<waylandbill> te: manufacturer's specs would tell. I assume this is an ethernet printer as opposed to one that is being shared by another computer?
<LoLLo> how can i remove an icon manually from the application menu ? ( i've uninstalled adobe but i can see the icon !!! )
<ting> soundray ummm thanks, do you know where i can put some request for the next version of ubuntu ?? I would like to ask if it is possible to add the size sorting for the next version of Synaptic Packages Manager
<soundray> !bugs | ting, you can file a wishlist bug
<ubotu> ting, you can file a wishlist bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<waylandbill> LoLLo: right click the main menu and select edit menus
<sipior> Bo^Dick: honestly, much, much simpler to grab the iso and burn it. Really.
<Slart> Citizen: the md5 sums for the cd's should be listed somewhere on the ubuntu site
<Slart> !md5
<Citizen> Again, I got the md5 sum frm the ISO file I downloaded, how do I know its the correct one?
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ting> thanks very much guys
<Bo^Dick> sipior: allright
<ting> i will do it for sure
<Citizen> Thanks
<mrunagi> i think i accidently removed my installed lang pakages
<LoLLo> way thanks !!!!
<mrunagi> how can i find out
<soundray> ting: still here?
<spaghetti_knife> rambo3: what are you looking up?
<ting> soundray: yes
<soundray> ting: it's dead easy in synaptic
<te> waylandbill: it's an ethernet printer for sure
<vee_> hi all
<Slart> Citizen: here are the md5sums https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<LoLLo> !iso
<te> waylandbill: the cupsd.conf is setup by default to only listen for printers locally i believe
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ting> soundray:  what exactly is dead in synaptic ? sorting by size ?
<vee_> Can I send email from a PHP script if I don't have a mail server installed(using 7.10)?
<drini> I tried to install msttcorefonts, I got lots of errors about some files not being found. Now I can't REMOVE or PURGE the package
<Frijolie> anyone know how to fix your window decorations? I have no minimize, maximize, or close buttions on any of my windows and they're all stuck in the upper left corner of my screen
<soundray> ting: in Settings-Preferences-Columns and Fonts, make sure it displays the Installed Size. Then select All in the left part of the window and click on Size in the displayed list. Your window has to be large enough, so you can see the Size column
<danbhfive> vee_: I dont think so, but someone might know better.  I personally had trouble with that
<drini> since if I run apt-ger remove msttcorefonts, it will still try to DOWNLOAD the fonts
<thebloggu> i have a computer with no sound here with ubuntu 7.10
<drini> any clue how to go about that?
<waylandbill> te: it most likely supports ipp then. You just need to know the ip address. many models this can be gotten from the menu by using the buttons/control panel on the printer itself. You could also look at your router's dns client table if you have one.
<hischild> Frijolie, alt f2 --> compiz --replace
<ting> soundray: really ???
<drini> could I get apt to use the fonts from the windows partition?
<thebloggu> already tries to install latest alsa
<thebloggu> tried*
<Frijolie> hischild: i'm not running compiz
<ting> soundray:  ummm i am gonna check it
<te> waylandbill: thanks for your help
<soundray> ting: no need for a bug report ;)
<ting> hehe
<ting> true
<Skitt> vee_: you can specify a mailserver in the php.ini. this doesn't need to be a local one
<hischild> Frijolie, that's the only time i can imagine it being gone ...
<vee_> danbhfive hi, yea i cant a script to work on it, that works just fine on my other server - whats a better server to install postfix or exim4?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frijolie, metacity --replace
<Jerusalem420> hello all
<Isoplast> hey
<Jerusalem420> i'm running GG
<Jerusalem420> and a couple of weeks my usb just stopped working
<vee_> Skitt so just pick the current one given by my ISP
 * soundray ponders that occasionally, well-made GUIs can have an edge over command-line tools
<Jerusalem420> works fine in windbloze
<effi> could someone explain me how to install freeciv on ubuntu?
<mrunagi> i think i accidently removed my installed lang pakages is this going to be a problm?
<Skitt> vee_:  if your isp allows that, why not
<ting> soundray: done!!!! Thanks very much
<Pici> mrunagi: It may be. Why not just re-install them?
<Jerusalem420> how i can 'restart' or 'jump start' the usb system?
<mrunagi> because the updated lang packs are broken and lock up your pc Pici
<vee_> Skitt IM gonna go edit the ini file and try it out
<Frijolie> YES! the metacity --replace worked!
<effi> or at least how to install programs on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frijolie, There is also a gtk something replace but I could not remember that one..
<mrunagi> maybe its just a kde problem
<ceil420> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> mrunagi: Currently thats the only fix for the Kubuntu issue.
<Frijolie> I'm also getting this error whenever I boot up "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAF110: Gnome_Panel_TrashAPP"
<soundray> !software > effi, please read the private message from ubotu
<waylandbill> vee_: if you are going to use mail in scripting, especially mixing php with something else, you could look into masqmail, so you can equate to using sendmail. Would allow easy transfer to other sites if needed.
<soundray> !info freeciv-server > effi
<thoreauputic> effi, go to add/remove programs, search there, apply - that's it really
<drini> effi: have you run apt-get install freeciv-client-gtk  freeciv-server
<vee_> waylandbill is that in the repository?
<Jerusalem420> anyone know anything about USB stopping functioning in gusty?
<thoreauputic> effi, or use the synaptic package manager under System -Admin
<effi> thoreauputic, no, i've downloaded the files from their homepage, since it dont download the files with the add/remove program
<Jerusalem420> anyone anyone? 1 2 3 testing testing. anyone?
<soundray> !patience | Jerusalem420
<hischild> no1
<linunut> Jerusalem420: Patience, young padawan.
<ubotu> Jerusalem420: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<waylandbill> !info masqmail
<ubotu> masqmail (source: masqmail): A mailer for hosts without permanent internet connection. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.21-1.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 138 kB, installed size 548 kB
<sipior> Jerusalem420: really? that's obnoxious.
<thoreauputic> effi, freeciv server is in the repos as far as I know
<linunut> Jerusalem420: All you have to do is right click the usb drive on your deskop and go to unmount.
<jeffMASTERflex> Jerusalem420: there was an update today that was a patch to possibly fix this problem
<vee_> thanx
<thoreauputic> effi, enable all the possibilities - all the repos, reload, search again
<Jerusalem420> thank you jeff
<thoreauputic> effi, downloading from the web is a last resort - most things are in the repositories
<thoreauputic> !repos > effi
 * Jerusalem420 takes a dose of !patience
<effi> im confused
<thoreauputic> effi, how are you confused ?
<soundray> effi: shall we go to #ubuntu-classroom and take you through step-by-step?
<Jerusalem420> do you know what a repository is effi?
<effi> thoreauputic, what is repos? and what do i have to do, when i have already downlaoded the files from the homepage
<thoreauputic> effi, most Ubuntu software is installed from Ubuntu repositories
<CorruptTerrorist> hey all
<hischild> ah man no way not you again :p
<thoreauputic> repos | effi
<thoreauputic> !repos | effi
<ubotu> effi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<neverblue> morning
<effi> thoreauputic, but i cant download it through synaptiv
<soundray> thoreauputic, effi: #ubuntu-classroom ?
<linunut> effi: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<thoreauputic> soundray, OK
<soundray> effi: can you /join #ubuntu-classroom
<despai> hello
<neoalex> what can I use to calibrate a touch screen
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone help me with an nvidia error?
<CorruptTerrorist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57708/
<Jerusalem420> jeff, how can i get the computer to update itself ?
<ehird`> Jerusalem420: stare at it until it decides to
<ehird`> wishing hopefully might help too
<ehird`> but they don't generally make many decisions for themselves, computers.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jerusalem420, apt-get update  then apt-get upgrade
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, you need the kernel sources for your kernel
<vee_> Skitt in the php.ini file: do I adjust the part that says ;sendmail_path = ?
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone help me with an nvidia error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57708/ - it says that i need the kernel source code
<lukasz> hey guys :)
<jeffMASTERflex> Jerusalem420: update manager should start itself on its own when it senses an update. you can, however, just open up synaptic, reload then install the upgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, download the kernel source package
<jovitosg> hi people. how can i put the mac bar in ubuntu?
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, cant find them
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, type uname -a in a shell and tell me the kernel
<despai> anybody knows why if i do: strncpy(argu[0],argv[0],strlen(argu)); bzero(argv[0], strlen(argv[0])); strncpy(argv[0],"test",4);   and then i type "ps u" on a shell it returns:  despai   15351 90.0  0.0   1732   364 pts/1    R+   17:13   0:01 testSSH_AGENT_PID=25229
<neverblue> jovian, define 'mac bar'
<netcrash> Hello , Trying to install hearbeat-2 but crm_mon doesn't get installed ?
<vee_> he prolly means the dock
<gomoran> Hello, I have problems with the cisco-vpn-client on a 7.10 machine. The client mostly hangs after “Initializing the VPN connection”.
<ehird`> despai: because it will have been started with the argument of that
<CorruptTerrorist> Linux joe 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ehird`> dunno why.
<Lifeisfunny> Is there a file to install that will edit jpeg height through the command line terminal?
<utkan0s> thanks CorruptTerrorist
<Jack_Sparrow> jovitosg, get cairo-dosck  and use the mac os bar option
<despai> ?
<Slart> Lifeisfunny: imagemagick
<Jack_Sparrow> cairo-dock
<jeffMASTERflex> when i think mac bar, i think that application bar at the top. when i think "dock" i think of, well, a dock
<Slart> Lifeisfunny: it does almost anything to images.. all in console
<Slart> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<Skitt> vee_: maybe i made a mistace. i'm pretty sure in windows is a way to use a external mailserver, dunno if that works for linux, too
<vee_> Skitt what line was it in windows? if you rememeber
<Lifeisfunny> Slart,  yeah, I have imagemagick loaded.
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow, how do you get cairo-dock exactly, dont see it in the repos, nor on getdeb.net ?
<jovitosg> thanks jack_sparrow. but i find this on the internet?
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<jovitosg> or in the terminal?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/2.6.20.15.14
<vee_> Skitt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57709/
<lastelement1> is there a firewire to usb adapter anywhere out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.uploadimages.com/myalbum/49738    Make sure this is waht you want..
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, what do i do with the source?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, just install it
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, you dont need to configure anything, nvidia drivers just need to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> jovitosg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock          has info.. I have a couple debs for it somewhere..
<jovitosg> yes jack. this is what i want
<Skitt> vee_: the first 4 lines are the lines i meant ... but win32 only, i didnt remember that
<vee_> Skitt yea, kinda stinks.... think im going to have to install postfix
<jovitosg> thanks for help me
<jovitosg> thanks for help me jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> jovitosg, np   THere are premade debs out there for gutsy..
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me see if I can find them
<Bo^Dick> i like ntfsclone!
<Bo^Dick> i just made a test on an ntfs drive
<Bo^Dick> lovely
<Bo^Dick> finally a tool i can trust (that does not hang in the middle of everything)
<Jack_Sparrow> jovitosg, https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108       cairo-dock   debs....
<vee_> take it easy guys... =)
<thoreauputic> inx-live, hi :)
<inx-live> thoreauputic: Hello
<thoreauputic> I see you got somewhere at east :)
<jovitosg> thanks for help me again jack_sparrow
<thoreauputic> *least
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick,  What link did you use to get that?
<Jack_Sparrow> jovitosg, no problem..
<flipmode> How do I convert avi to iso to burn a dvd in ubuntu?
<jovitosg> the name of this software, is mac os bar?
<Jack_Sparrow> jovitosg, Software is cairo dock.. download it at https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, how do i specify the kernel source?
<tiago> oi
<matju> how do i enable composed characters (dead-keys and such) in Kate? I am running plain Ubuntu (GNOME-centric)
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, hmm?
<moyogo> matju: are you using a keyboard layout with deadkeys?
<flipmode> How do I convert avi to iso to burn a dvd in ubuntu?
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, i need to tell the installer the source of the kernel
<jeffMASTERflex> CorruptTerrorist: devede
<jeffMASTERflex> sorry CorruptTerrorist meant for flipmode
<bazhang> flipmode: devede does not do it?
<jeffMASTERflex> flipmode: devede
<Bo^Dick> if i'd really wanna be hardcore i'd find out how to copy and restore boot sectors of a drive too
<flipmode> bazhang: what does?
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: you should probably post the actual error you are running into
<Bo^Dick> boot sectors aren't filesystem dependent or are they?
<bazhang> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<bazhang> see above flipmode
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, I use dd to copy and restore the mbr with and without the partition info
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, <CorruptTerrorist> anyone help me with an nvidia error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57708/ - it says that i need the kernel source code
<flipmode> bazhang: what does that mean? info?
<kornelius> hey.im trying to log on to Undernet...its 0k till i got on the server but cannot join channels?its says  --kornelius :Register first..any1 knows how its done?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, it should be in /usr/src
<Znet> my system hasnt logged any messages in the var log for about 2 weeks now, is there a service and deamon that i need to run
<jeffMASTERflex> flipmode: just install a program named devede. it should take care of that for you
<Bo^Dick> Jack_Sparrow: let me guess, you make a raw image with dd and then use zip to compress it?
<matju> moyogo: personally i'm using a keyboard layout with the Compose key on 6.06LTS, but i also wanted to setup the "cf" layout on a friend's computer (running 7.10)
<burkmat> 'route' instantly displays static route (192.168.1.0 with no gw) but then it gets stuck for several seconds (up to 20-30) until showing the default one. This is severely delaying any internet traffic, and I need help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, No need to compress 512 bytes
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: are you trying to compile the nvidia driver?
<Znet> brukmat: what does netstat -nvr say ??
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, or 446 etc without partition info
<Bo^Dick> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but for the whole drive i mean (not just mbr)
<matju> moyogo: AFAIK, Compose key and deadkeys require the same mechanism to be in place, and fail for the same reason.
<jeantib> Hello. New on Ubuntu. AWN is starting up with my sys. how do I make I cons to start up with it, e.g: firefox?
<gpellis64_> CorruptTerrorist: it might want the kernel headders as well
<Znet> my system hasnt logged any messages in the var log for about 2 weeks now, is there a service and deamon that i need to run
<Bo^Dick> Jack_Sparrow: i've been told dd doesn't compress empty space
<moyogo> matju: look in kcontrol, it's there somewhere
<CorruptTerrorist> gpellis64_, how can i tell?
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: sorry I don't know about that
<l815> anyone know any helpful tutorials for setting up gtk for programming?
<waylandbill> don't the kernel headers get installed with the source? wouldn't be of much use without them
<burkARGH> 'route' instantly displays the '192.168.1.0' route but it is delayed for up to 30sec before displaying the default route. This is severely impacting my traffic and I need help getting it to stop freezing.
<erUSUL> waylandbill: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo^Dick, I was pointing out some of the possibilities..  I need to run...  dd can be piped to gzip per the link I gave earlier for a comp[ressed image, but junk that is not zeroed out will show up as data.. true
<danbhfive> l815: what gtk programming?  what language?
<l815> danbhfive, C++
<matju> moyogo: thanks. my friend also has that problem with the firefox of 7.10, which i can't reproduce with the firefox of 6.06. Do you know what she should do? i looked in the preferences and didn't see it.
<Znet> burkARGH: are you sure this si affecting your traffic, what do your logs say
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, it has 2.6.22-14 but not 2.6.22-15
<Znet> BurkARGH: try restaring your network init
<l815> danbhfive, is there like a repository that comes with all the needed libraries
<jeffMASTERflex> l815: try checking out glade interface designer
<Znet> Does anyone know why my machine maynot be producing logs
<jeffMASTERflex> l815: all the necessary gtk developemnt libraries are in the repositories
<danbhfive> l815: well, ubuntu has gtk installed already
<l815> danbhfive, oh ok
<l815> jeffMASTERflex, alright thanks
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i enable ssl on apche2?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, try it anyway
<danbhfive> l815: but what jeffMASTERflex said is probably true, you may have to install the -dev libraries to get the c++ bindings/header files
<Znet> Does anyone know why my machine maynot be producing logs
<CorruptTerrorist> utkan0s, i have... and that's why i'm getting the nvidia error
<moyogo> matju: kcontrol: regional & accessibility → keyboard layout → tab: xkb options → enable them → in the options: enable it
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, you need to find the right sources then, dont know how else to say it
<l815> alright, i'll try and figure out which ones i need to get
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, if you can't find it try and update your kernel
<CorruptTerrorist> back to my other question... how can i enable ssl on apche2?
<magnetron> Sinnerman: try Samba
<burkARGH> 'route' gets stuck for 30sec before displaying default route - Severely slowing my internet connection.
<magnetron> !samba > Sinnerman
<KingD> Hi did ubuntu ever fix the adobe flash problem they've had?
<eifzon> anyone here that has big knowledge about vsftpd and could help me with my question?
<utkan0s> CorruptTerrorist, http://www.google.com/search?q=ssl+apache2
<danbhfive> KingD: its fixed for firefox
<bazhang> adobe's problem was fixed yet KingD
<Znet> burkARGH: have you tried any of the things i have said
<Sinnerman> magnetron thanks. but i was wondering if there was a hardware solution that wouldn't require me to install an OS to serve the files, maybe?
<Citizen> Some iso burner for WIN you recommend?
<erUSUL> !burning | Citizen
<ubotu> Citizen: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<burkARGH> Znet: Sorry, could you msg me? Using mIRC and it refuses to highlight people =/
<Citizen> ?
<Killeroid> can anyone tell me what arguments i need to tag on to ps to show the full path to the binary of the processes
<erUSUL> Citizen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Citizen> ok
<Citizen> Thx
<eifzon> hmm, I got my vsftpd up and running today, and I want to do so the User just can access my /var/ftp folder, i have uncommented chroot_list_enable=YES and chroot_local_user=YES, what have I done wrong?
<KingD> everytime I try to load adobe flash for msnbc video it does not load. It is a tar file is that wrong for ubuntu?
<magnetron> Sinnerman: sure there are. check your local computer dealer for NAS solutions
<matju> moyogo: ok, i tried setting the Compose key in kcontrol, i also tried enabling the canadian keyboard (which is called ca here, not cf) and neither of them works in kate, even though i restart kate.
<CorruptTerrorist> post #4? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4466
<Sinnerman> magnetron cool, thanks.
<danbhfive> KingD: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Citizen> You are som kind of supergeekangels
<Znet> burkARGH: message me
<spaghetti_knife> I've disabled ipv6, i've reinstalled apt-get, i've installed netselect-apt, and my apt-get's still really slow.
<burkARGH> Znet: Seems unregistered people can't msg... But w/e. Found your message, how do I restart it? Just ifconfig down/up?
<matju> moyogo: the non-dead keys specific to the ca layout work. it's only the combination of characters, such that ' + e = é, that doesn't work
<KingD> danbhfive I tried that it says it is not possible to download.
<Znet> burkARGH: did you get my message "hello" i sent you, also try going to etc - init.d - networking then do restart
<Killeroid> can anyone tell me what arguments i need to tag on to "ps" to show the full path of binaries of each process
<Znet> killeroid: should show you --help
<danbhfive> KingD: can you pastebin the exact error?
<spaghetti_knife> Can anyone help me speed up my apt-get?
<Znet> killeroid: i normally do a ps -eaf
<burkARGH> Znet, the problem is gone now, it just dissapeared. Any idea what's causing it or how I can avoid it?
<psycholvlan> my hard drive and partition with windows on them disappeared.... anyone know how to get them back?
<KingD> I will try
<Znet> burkARGH: check the logs on your system, and also what routes you have in the routing table
<burkmat> psycholvlan, Did you reformat them?
<psycholvlan> no
<Znet> anyone know why my machine maynot be logging
<burkmat> psycholvlan, So what do you mean they dissapeared?
<psycholvlan> i was running windows and i decided to come to linux
<jeantib> does anyone know how  enable icons e.g: firefox to startup with AWN?
<danbhfive> !paste > KingD
<psycholvlan> last night they were there just fine now they aren't
<eifzon> Anyone her got hddtemp to work in phpsysinfo, 2.5 version?
<KingD> Can you tell me where I can paste bin?
<burkmat> !paste | KingD
<ubotu> KingD: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moyogo> matju: that's strange, i don't think i can help you more, i use gnome :-/
<psycholvlan> Last night I could see and access them, now I can't see them at all
<burkARGH> Znet, well I have 2 routes. 1 default and 1 currently "192.168.1.0" with no gw. logs... where would I find them?
<Znet> logs are in .. var - logs - messages
<Znet> burkargh: the - is a forward slash
<mix25> how i can see hdd parameters
<burkmat> psycholvlan, Have you tried mounting them?
<psycholvlan> how do you mount them?
<burkARGH> Znet, Figured. Checking :)
<mix25> averagge access time and size of sectors .. etc
<Znet> burkargh - you can do a tail -n 100 tehn the path to messages to shwo the last 100 entries
<psycholvlan> i'm new to linux
<Znet> any one able to help with my logging issue
<TrichomeKid> Are there special settings I need to use so I can hook up my computer to a TV through S-Video out?
<agroker> cannot login into any window manager, .xsession-error file talks about missint liblber.so.2 library, what to do?
<matju> moyogo: is firefox using gnome? all of it, or just some widgets and do what it wants for the rest?
<burkmat> psycholvlan, mount <something> <somewhere>. for example, if your windows partition is /dev/hda3 and you wanted it in /home/user/windows you'd write "mount /dev/hda3 /home/user/windows"
<mavi-> it uses some gtk
<KingD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57716/  Here it is
<mavi-> not gnome
<danbhfive> KingD: are your sources all enabled?
<psycholvlan> oh ok
<psycholvlan> i'll try that
<KingD> sorry I don't know what you mean?
<danbhfive> !enablesources | KingD
<ubotu> KingD: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<danbhfive> !repositories > KingD
<TrichomeKid> Anyone know how to hook up a Ubuntu box to a TV?
<neoalex> how can I get helvetica fonts installed?
<Znet> trichomekid, use a s video lead
<psycholvlan> i think i know why it not working.... windows froze on me
<MasterShrek> !fonts | neoalex
<ubotu> neoalex: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<TrichomeKid> Znet:  That's what I did.  I have a seperate TV out card that came with the motherboard. I hook it up using S-Video and it displays the motherboard graphic at the beginning and then the bootup text but it doesnt display the ubuntu progress bar
<KingD> I did enable it it had a line in the box I checked it
<J1> hey there, i installed ubuntu server version and added the ubuntu-desktop. i am doing the same thing on another machine and im wondering if it is possible to install the ubuntu desktop from the "normal ubuntu" cd without having to download it
<spersaud> how is ubuntu better than debian ?
<FarrisG> I'm seeing a weird issue on two fresh amd64 machines, Gutsy... Anytime I try to execute a binary file that didn't come from Ubuntu, I get "No such file or directory", even though it's definitely there. I can read the files, and I run scripts, I can do anything except execute bins. I know that's not much to go on, but any idea how I can begin to troubleshoot?
<spersaud> I have been a fan of debian for a long time
<MasterShrek> !best | spersaud
<ubotu> spersaud: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Znet> trichomekid: i dont know of the top of my head but i imagine google would be your best bet
<finn_> the software is definately more up to date
<KingD> in the source code box was that correct?
<burkmat> Znet, Hmm... Well, it's gone now and now I have a way of hunting down the issue whenever I see it again. Thanks for the help. :)
<bazhang> spersaud: this is not really a distro shopping channel
<Znet> no worries
<danbhfive> KingD: no, you don't need the source
<l815> how can i install the gtk dev libraries?
<TrichomeKid> Znet:  You'd think so :)  most of the stuff is about nVidia graphics cards.  Thanks anyways though
<Znet> Burkmat: also try the command top to see if you machine is running out of resources
<mix25> How I can see hard disk parameters on Ubuntu
<Znet> mix25: df -kh
<FarrisG> mix25: hdparm
<moyogo> matju: the ca layout should work without a problem in Firefox
<lilg111111_> cant play streaming music or videos in gusty
<danbhfive> KingD: can you sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<eifzon> Anyone her got hddtemp to work in phpsysinfo, 2.5 version?
<bazhang> lilg111111_: you got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? what video
<lilg111111_> i dont know
<Znet> anyone clused up with ubuntu
<Znet> *clued
<webito> Does somebody know why my pc is detecting the floppy, the cdrom   they are set to boot frist before the hdd   but I cant boot from them   (it is an old computer=
<lilg111111_> bazhang i dont know im new to linux
<Znet> webito: bios boot order
<lilg111111_> im trying to play music from pandora.com
<Znet> my machine isnt logging anyone any ideas
<matju> moyogo: well, it doesn't in 7.10 on her computer, but does in 6.06 on my computer, what can i say more?
<webito> Znet yeah I have s4ette dthe bios boot order   floppy - cdrom - hdd0
<lilg111111_> bazhang, im trying to play music from pandora.com
<bazhang> lilg111111_: sounds like you need the flash plugin (nonfree) that is in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Znet> webito: is it cabled right
<J1> is there any way to install "ubuntu-desktop" form the ubuntu CD on a ubuntu-server installation (so i dont have to download it)
<Znet> webito: i wouldnt say that is an unbuntu issue
<Znet> i take it no one has any ideas why my machine isnt logging
<TrichomeKid> J1:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   - i believe
<webito> Znet it is not an ubuntu issue, it doesnt boots win cd too  and yes it is cables (and detected by the bios, otherwise it will stop at the first stage when detecting IDEs)
<luisgmarine_> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows a link to upgrade to Kubuntu.  I have Ubuntu right now but I want to upgrade to Kubuntu, and then remove all the gnome apps, is this possible or should I just re-install with Kubuntu?
<TrichomeKid> oh nevermind, from the CD
<Balaams_Miracle> I need a bit of (British) help translating a text. Specifically, understanding what "the Employment Exchange" is. Is it some kind of temp agency, an employment office? Something else? Any help would be welcome.
<lilg111111_> bazhang, how do i get that
<J1> trichomeKid - yeah, since i have both CDs i was wondering if i can somehow save some time
<KingD> I tried to update here is the info I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57718/
<TrichomeKid> J1:  Hmm, couldn'
<TrichomeKid> couldnt tell ya*
<bazhang> lilg111111_: enable the repos in synaptic package manager hit refresh then search for restricted, find that package click install then hit apply
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if you guys are ok with the pidgin 2.2.1 in ubuntu's repostory, because mine often crashes silently
<TrichomeKid> J1: I did install that way with no problems however.
<J1> well np, thanks anyway. if its not simple its not worth it, its not such a big download anyway ^_^
<J1> cya
<danbhfive> KingD: I dont think flash works on amd64, you could try installing 32bit ubuntu
<TrichomeKid> J1:  Bye
<KingD> danbhfive, I guess I will leave it as it is maybe they will fix it on a future version.
<Citizen> Do someone know if I can jon several servers in mIRC?
<KingD> Thanks for trying to help
<danbhfive> KingD: your welcome
<josesito> hi all, is there a way to have a gtk theme per app?
<crow> does ubuntu has something equivalent to windows task manager? and how to run it if it has?
<KingD> Dan how do I make a username come up without typing it over and over?
<Trashlord> Hey, I have a problem with sound playing. my sound card is an EMU 1212m, I've installed all ALSA drivers and utils, sound is played. The card in asoundconf list is shown as EMU 1010. When I listen to streamed music through Firefox, it works fine. But when I play a file which is saved on the drive, in XMMS or Movie Player, the music's pitch is faster. Why is that?
<hischild> KingD, use tabcompletion. type the beginning, and hit tab
<ganu> how to back up the ubuntu system??and how to go back to restore point??
<danbhfive> !tab | KingD
<ubotu> KingD: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<josesito> crow, top
<josesito> crow, in a terminal
<crow> can't it be runned with some keyboard shortcut?
<D3f0> hi. we've installed Ubuntu in most of our Faultly computers, but we have some very old machines (P3 256Mb 10Gb HD) which may not be very suitable for Gutsy with Gnome, KDE or XFCE, any recomendation?
<nikin> i was trying to modify my keyboard layout.. but if i remove the "use x settings" selection and close the window the selection goes back and the keyboard layout does not change.. i use xubuntu and xdm
<KingD> danbhfive: I got it thanks
<waylandbill> D3f0: if they can boot from network, they may be okay as terminal server clients with PXE boot.
<KingD> Thanks guys!
<bastid_raZor> D3f0; DSL (damn small linux) or puppy linux
<white_eagle> :():
<white_eagle> !alien arena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alien arena - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !info alien-arena
<ubotu> alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.05-4.1 (gutsy), package size 637 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<D3f0> wahooooo, is it a very complicated setup?
<josesito> crow, sure, you just have to find how to make keyboard shortcuts in gnome (if you use gnome)
<crow> I'll search
<josesito> kk, i'd tell you but i don't or have used gnome xD
<arrrghhh> so this is driving me nuts.  compiz is DISABLED.  xubuntu was REMOVED.  and yet still, titlebars disappear.  "metacity --replace" fixes it, but it's not persistent after reboot.  i've tried "metacity --replace &" "sudo metacity --replace", nothing sticks after reboot.
<waylandbill> D3f0: it's called diskless workstations. there's a distro written to be the server of such an environment, but don't recall the name off hand
<ganu> how to back up the ubuntu system??and how to go back to restore point??
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: go to sessions and add overthere the command metacity --replace
<D3f0> waylandbill, something like LTSP?
<molkko> anybody knows any inexpensive digital camera that one could control from commandline. I need just one feature which is to be able to shoot a picture from a shell script.
<josesito> ganu, rsync backup with a daily cron job maybe?
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: just curious, why is compiz disabled? driver issues or just a wish?
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, that seems like a sloppy fix... what is it using that's causing this?
<sipior> ganu: there are a lot of options there. what sort of storage needs do you have?
<waylandbill> D3f0: you beat me to it.. was just going to say to look at ltsp project
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, OLD machine.
<arrrghhh> VIA on-board video
<arrrghhh> i want it to run fast, i don't need pretty.  just functional.
<waylandbill> D3f0: I've set it up in the past. not hard to do as long as the clients can boot from network.
<AuraithX> ive im on Firefox3 beta3 - how can I open Firefox 2 ?
<white_eagle> sorry arrrghhh can't help ya
<white_eagle> and why is xfce removed?
<arrrghhh> hrm... ok thanks white_eagle
<sipior> ganu: easiest is to buy a couple of drives identical to what you have now, and follow josesito's advice  and set up an rsync backup
<white_eagle> AuraithX: just go to applications/internet/mozilla firefox
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, xfce was removed because someone here said that was the reason for titlebars disappearing...
<sipior> ganu: keep on of those at home, and the other disk at another, secure location
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: the reason for titlebars dissapearing is emerald+compiz
<white_eagle> not xfce
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, that's what i thought... so how can i remove compiz?  i really have no use for it.
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: just set effects to none, I don't beleive that you can remove it, or try searching synaptic
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, tried synaptic, can't remove it.  the desktop effects are DISABLED.  it's still happening tho.  "metacity --replace" fixes it right away.
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: I dunno what else, just add overthere to sessions metacity --replace
<white_eagle> that IS  a temporary fix
<white_eagle> but I don't know anything else
<white_eagle> that could help ya
<arrrghhh> i know.  i want a permanent fix.  i want to know why this is happening and squash it.  thanks for tryin tho.
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: maybe this is stupid (it is), but if you have free time, try reinstalling ubuntu
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, lmao.... uh no.  cuz i'll go thru all that and it'll still occur.
<biabia_> i cant seem to delete some very big files off my flash drive. can i format it? whats the command
<ganu> sipior:ya...actually i ll be experimenting with os...hence i needed it...now i m testing with oracle ..
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: and what about reinstalling xfce?
<white_eagle> or using KDE
<white_eagle> (KDE won't run good on older machines)
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, well i would love to use KDE.  evidently her machine doesn't like it, because the livecd crashed
<sipior> ganu: what sort of data size are you hoping to back up?
<beautifulsnow>  I'm getting this when I try to do anything with wine:::: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible. :-/ Could anyone please give me any pointers, I googled and it seems a few people fixed it but they didn't say how. I've tried removing/purging wine, removing all wine folders, and reinstalling Wine, but nothing works.
<ganu> josesito:how to that rsync..i m new to this stuff..
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, and xfce was awesome, but the config files kept getting wonky and her menu bars would disappear, plugins would get rearranged or disappear.  it was drivin her nuts, and i couldn't figure out a fix, so i figured she could try gnome.
<josesito> ganu, well it's easy wait and i'll post my settings
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: just curious, how OLD is that machine? ;)
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, i've never had so much trouble with ubuntu.  if this was my first exposure to linux (installed ubuntu on her machine) i'd probably never use it.  all my other computers went so smooth.
<arrrghhh> uhm
<arrrghhh> 800mhz
<ganu> sipior:system files...and i hav enough space..
<sipior> ganu: if it's only a few gig, pick up a couple usb keys; they're certainly cheap enough these days
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, her husband is a cheapo and paid less for the hardware than he did for the license of windows.   LOL
<white_eagle> hhaha arrrghhh
<waylandbill> I thought most of the cost of the hardware was the window license these days. :-D
<white_eagle>  arrrghhh what about trying another distro?
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: debian maybe
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, well i love ubuntu.  it's very newbie friendly, and she's a n00b.  what would you suggest tho?
<Chousuke> waylandbill: a windows OEM licence is not much
<arrrghhh> hrm... debian might work.
<white_eagle> its almost the same as debian
<ganu> sipior:is there any way where i can put it in hard disk itself and get back using live cd?
<white_eagle> [ubuntu[
<SuperLag> I've got a scripting question for you guys. If I'm trying to ssh to a series of hosts in a list, and one of the hosts is unreachable, how do I get the script to proceed to the next host in the list, and not hang?
<eifzon> What shall it say in the phpsysinfo config if I want my hddtemp to work?
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, yea i've setup some servers with debian, i am famillar
<waylandbill> Chousuke: no. but is a cost noone wants to pay.
<sipior> ganu: not sure i follow you
<josesito> ganu, you want your backup on the same drive right?
<Chousuke> waylandbill: and yet most people who buy new computers pay it without even realising it.
<ganu> josesito:ya....
<sipior> really? that doesn't seem like a good idea...
<ganu> josesito,like ppl do in windows..
<Bo^Dick> is the mbr located in a particular area of a physical harddrive or in an arbitary place inside a partition?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<sipior> Bo^Dick: it occupies the first 512 bytes of the disk
<komputes> How can I view all my machines associated wifi AP's?
<Bo^Dick> sipior: does the term "disk" refer to a partition?
<konner> hello
<konner> =]
<Chousuke> ganu: wait, you want to back up your data to the same disk that it's on?
<sipior> Bo^Dick: no, the disk proper
<josesito> ganu, well, it's not exactly the same since you will be overwriting your backup, but still, you can go back a day
<waylandbill> Chousuke: I agree. the uninformed consumer is not confined to PC's either unfortunately
<josesito> i'm finishing the post just wait and see
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: just look at the configuration I saw in a magazine Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 3;2 (3GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 8 MB OF CACHE!!!)
<josesito> if it suits you
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: you don't want to know the rest
<white_eagle> :)
<arrrghhh> white_eagle, lol, yea sounds expensive.  i like my amd x2 thank you.
<Bo^Dick> sipior: so each harddrive casette has its own mbr
<beautifulsnow>  I'm getting this when I try to do anything with wine:::: Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible. :-/ Could anyone please give me any pointers, I googled and it seems a few people fixed it but they didn't say how. I've tried removing/purging wine, removing all wine folders, and reinstalling Wine, but nothing works.  Help!  ~~~(===^o.o^=)
<sipior> Bo^Dick: if you want to copy it with dd, try "dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.copy bs=512 count=1"
<Chousuke> ganu: are you aware that it won't protect against anything but accidental removals?
<dury> how do I zip three jpg files.... is it "zip zipfile file1.jpg file2.jpg file3.jpg"
<white_eagle> arrrghhh: its 2740 euros
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i was thinking of testing against another physical harddrive just to verify the operation
<waylandbill> dury: yes. you can always 'man zip' if you can't recall just before issuing the command.
<arrrghhh> sheesh.  yea, that's just a tiny bit outta my price range, and WAY outta hers lol
<white_eagle> around $3300-3500
<Bo^Dick> sipior: although that disk is configured as slave
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<josesito> ganu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57720/
<white_eagle> ok, bazhang thanks for reminding ;)
<bazhang> ;]
<ganu> Chousuke:actually now i m installing oracle and if something goes wrong i need to get my system back..
<waylandbill> arrrghhh: when you tried to remove compiz, did apt-get give an error?
<Chousuke> ganu: ah
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i'm simply assuming the mbr can be accessed even when the disk is wired as slave
<ganu> josesito:thank u very much.. i ll see it..
<dury> waylandbill: it gives me error
<arrrghhh> waylandbill, there was no way to remove it.  it wasn't in the repository.  aptitude wouldn't purge it
<dury> waylandbill: if I do that way
<sipior> Bo^Dick: sure, makes no difference. just be sure to use preface the command with sudo
<Bo^Dick> sipior: i believe slave/master jumper will only tell mobo which disk holds the mbr to use
<waylandbill> arrrghhh: you removed the repo that contained it then. You need to put the repo back in, remove it, and then remove the repo
<Bo^Dick> dd is a very cryptical tool
<arrrghhh> waylandbill, i didn't remove ANY repo.  compiz is so tightly integrated into 7.10, i don't think it's possible to remove it.
<arrrghhh> which is retarded, because it's causing stupid issues like this.
<waylandbill> dury: your command is valid as you wrote it. The 'man zip' part I eluded to is another command entirely.
<Bo^Dick> sipior: many thanks
<sipior> Bo^Dick: yep, have fun
<waylandbill> arrrghhh: yeah.. you're right.. it's in the main pool... but apt-get had to have some clue in the output when you wanted to remove it... It's listed as optional, so it can be removed.
<arrrghhh> waylandbill, if you know how to remove it, i'm all ears.
<l815> what's the best editor for html/css/php/javascript?
<ajopaul> is there a external pc to tv converter ?
<waylandbill> arrrghhh: could you pastebin the output when you attempt to remove it?
<josesito> l815, bluefish
<l815> joseito, thanks that's what i've been using so far :)
<josesito> xD if you need another one, scite is cool...
<josesito> but bluefish is just specialized for web development
<Bo^Dick> to have the ability to save and restore the mbr is so powerful
<Bo^Dick> after all i like the dd tool even though its so cryptical
<lastentry> hi to all
<TrustNoOne> how to save the entire partition with linux on it, so incase you fubar it, you can restore it?
<Lectus> How to configure a webcam on ubuntu? thanks
<jpatrick> !webcam | Lectus
<ubotu> Lectus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[T]an1> having trouble getting sound to work on my ubuntu install.
<[T]an1> from lspci: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ganu> josesito: ya i did it...how to recover ?
<[T]an1> i have attempted to modprobe hda-intel and modprobe i810 with no success
<ganu> josesito:if i cant loggin can i recover using live cd?
<NattyTux> HI.
<josesito> ganu, basically the same command but backwards (switch src with dest dirs) and you won't need log files or deleting anything
<josesito> ganu, yes you can
<lilg111111_> need help with xchat using packetnews
<greatauk> Hey everyone, I've got a process that is started from init.d/ which I want to have run as root instead of some other default user ... any idea where this would be configured? is it in the init.d config file itself?
<NattyTux> I have a question regarding the SH command, I downloaded a program ,*.bin file, now it ran only when I called it with the sh command...why is that?
<LogicalDash> Compiz is making the LXDoom window transparent. I'm certain that it's Compiz because if I disable visual effects there's no problem. But is there a way to fix this while still in Compiz?
<josesito> ganu, something else...what is your src dir??
<Bo^Dick> suspiction: if i use dd tool to /dev/sda1 (partition) rather than /dev/sda (refers to physical drive) i'll get a corrupt mbr without warning or errormess
<greatauk> nattytux, is the file executable?
<Bo^Dick> i manage to conclude that they gave different results
<ubuntu> hello. maybe this is a very common question but i cannot find an answer. somebody, tell me what i'm doing wrong. i am trying to partition my sda before installing feisty. i have 400gb hard .. i've assigned 1gb to swap, 25gb to "/" and trying to push the rest to /home and it says "can't have the end before the start!".. hands down on it, googled, no real solution.. thanks in advance
<NattyTux> greatauk: yes , its GoogleEarthLinux.bin: POSIX shell script text executable
<ganu>  josesito:its root....?
<white_eagle> w00t! I dl'd alien arena
<white_eagle> its cool
<slidge> kind of laggy
<josesito> ganu, well, you have to exclude some dirs like /proc and /dev i think
<NattyTux> greatauk: when I double clicked it, nothing, but when I ran it with : sh  GoogleEarthLinux.bin   it was fine
<slidge> warsow is the free fps
<josesito> wait i'll look for it
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle, I like sauerbraten for fps
<josesito> white_eagle, try tremulous
<slidge> warsooow
<white_eagle> open arena
<greatauk> NattyTux, if it's google earth, try running ./googleearth and not the .bin file
<jamiejackson> where's the trash directory?
<rrplay> you guys try urban terrot ??
<[T]an1> anyone? Sound card assistance?
<ganu> josesito: oh..ok....
<rrplay> terror
<andreus> hello. maybe this is a very common question but i cannot find an answer. somebody, tell me what i'm doing wrong. i am trying to partition my sda before installing feisty. i have 400gb hard .. i've assigned 1gb to swap, 25gb to "/" and trying to push the rest to /home and it says "can't have the end before the start!".. hands down on it, googled, no real solution.. thanks in advance
<josesito> jamiejackson, ~/.trash ?
<NattyTux> greatauk: its already installed and runing, but I wonder why it didnt ran at the first place
<CarlFK> getting a build error that others don't:  http://dpaste.com/37229/  "expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'size_t'"
<NattyTux> greatauk: but only when I called it with the 'sh' command
<TrustNoOne> how do you start a program with your comp, with sudo permission so you dont have to type in passwd every time?
<lastentry> hi to all, I'm looking for  Nickolay V. Shmyrev. do you know when I'll can meet him here^
<lastentry> ?
<jamiejackson> josesito: close, thanks: ~/.Trash
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu Not a common question..  the /home needs to be at the end of the / root partition ...  YOu might use stand alone partition program instead of doing it in the installer version.  make one partition at a time.. making swap last and I would suggest 2 gig as you seem to have plenty of space
<greatauk> NattyTux, you're running "googleearth-bin" right? if you'd run "googleearth" instead, which is a script, then you wouldn't have to use "sh" at the beginning
<Jack_Sparrow> andreus, that last msg was for you
<NattyTux> greatauk: oh i see... thanks
<greatauk> NattyTux, but maybe my installation of google earth is different from yours ... usually you can omit the "sh" when running scripts if the first line of the script tells you what program it uses to run
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: figured, thanks. trying to do it with ubuntu's built-in partitioner first
<waylandbill> TrustNoOne: the sudoers file allows for the NOPASSWD directive on a group, user or command.
<josesito> ganu: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/  (this site seems pretty good filled with rsync backups, but i still don't find what i want...still looking)
<greatauk> NattyTux, if you look at the first line of "googleearth", it'll say "#!/bin/sh" which tells the system to use "sh"
<TrustNoOne> waylandbill, what can i use to open sudoers (it is unrecognized)
<geggam> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> NattyTux, Here are the instructions I used to setup google earth on this machine..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57723/  menu etc..
<geggam> text editor
<josesito> ganu, http://www.netadmintools.com/art188.html mentions something about why excluding /proc dir
<garyc> hello all
<geggam> u could try hexedit
<geggam> :D
<greatauk> does anyone know how to get a daemon process, started from init.d/process_name, to run as root?
<geggam> k that was mean... dont use a hexeditor
<NattyTux> thanks alot!!!!
<garyc> I need a little Apache and PHP help, anyone good on those topics
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<waylandbill> TrustNoOne: gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers  it's probably set to 400 for permissions though. You'll need to change that first and then back afterwards or you can always use 'visudo' if you are familiar with vi editing
<greatauk> garyc, not all bad with apache
<waylandbill> TrustNoOne: make sure you know what you need to do with the file first. If you goof you could be locked out of sudo... usually need to fix with a livecd if you do that. :)
<NattyTux> Jack_Sparrow: the goold earth file, is like a 20MB script?
<ganu> josesito:oh..good..
<garyc> gre; I am getting Internal server error on PHP scripts run from the cgi-bin folder
<Jack_Sparrow> NattyTux, You should not need that if you already have ge installed, just follow the rest of that to setup your menu
<NattyTux> Jack_Sparrow: I wonder, because if it requires the sh command.. (well im still a newbie)
<ganu>  josesito:what r u lookin for???
<NattyTux> Jack_Sparrow: Im just asking for my knowledge
<garyc> great; oops wrong person
<NattyTux> Jack_Sparrow: its already installed
<prodigel> hI. Anyone can help me with some wireless settings?
<josesito> ganu, reasons for excluding /proc, and other possible dirs to exclude...
<Jack_Sparrow> NattyTux, please try not to use the enter key quite as often.. yes, the regular install runs with sh.. so you can make a launcher (icon) so you dont need to start it like that.
<geggam> NattyTux, on the command line you can type 'file <filename>' and usually you will see an output of what kind of file it is
<garyc> greatauk; i am not good at this typing.  are you there
<geggam> just for your knowledge
<greatauk> garyc, yup
<NattyTux> sorry for the 'enter' thing, and thanks again for the help.
<greatauk> garyc, an internal server error sounds like a bug in the php code ... been a while since I php-ed
<josesito> i know if you try to copy proc you may get some errors
<waylandbill> greatauk: or the webserver doesn't have permission to run the script.
<ganu> josesito:ya.. even i tried it..
<Jack_Sparrow> NattyTux, np..  it gets easier as you go..
<garyc> greatauk: The script runs ok in www but get the error when i run it from within the cgi-bin folder
<josesito> ganu, anyway, i would suggest to try the command i gave you excluding /proc, and see if you still get errors... i only use rsync to sync my home dirs so i don't know much of the entire filesystem...but there are plenty of resources for backing up and restoring on the internet... =D google: rsync local backup
<greatauk> garyc, waylandbill's idea isn't bad, you sure the permissions are correct?
<josesito> i hope i helped...g2g
<josesito> bye
<garyc> my cgi-bin is located in /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<TrustNoOne> waylandbill, so i would add this line to sudoers? %admin ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /path/to/executable
<garyc> waylandbill: what should the owner and perms. be???
<waylandbill> garyc: depends on the webserver and if setuid is set, but execute permissions for that user for sure.
<komputes> How can I view all my machines associated wifi AP's?
<waylandbill> TrustNoOne: the (root) wants to be the user who is sudo'ing, not root.
<garyc> waylandbill:  the owner is me (garyc) and 757 on the permissions
<greatauk> garyc, whoever is running the script should have permission to execute it to begin with :)
<nikon252> could anyone tell me why this is happening?
<nikon252> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvolume-id0_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<garyc> waylandbill: owner was root but I changed it.
<greatauk> garyc, what's the output of "ls -l script_name"
<waylandbill> garyc: when I say the user, I mean the user the webserver is executing the script as. that's what you need to know first off.
<greatauk> walandbill, if I understand correctly, garyc is running it himself via the commandline
<garyc> greatauk: should I try to relocate the /usr/lib/cgi-bin to /var/www/cgi-bin
<gidna> Hi
<waylandbill> greatauk: apache?
<gidna> why I can't listen from two different programs?
<greatauk> waylandbill, no, no relocating
<greatauk> sorry garyc
<greatauk> waylandbill, but if the server is running it ok, www-data must have all the right permissions
<lilg111111_> need help with pandora, it will not work
<onefunk> newbie here. anyone have time to answer some questions about sound and soundcards et cetera
<andreus> Jack_Sparrow: found out about gparted, just used it to delete all previous partitions and create new one.. everything worked out well except for the end "Aborted (core dumped)"
<garyc> greatauk: I am writing a tiny web page (learning PHP lesson) one line that calls the script, also one line.
 * bluefoxx is back (gone 10:15:44)
<ForsakenSoul> hi can someone tell me how can i unmount my mobile phone through the console
<garyc> greatauk: it is an example in my beginners lesson on PHP
<Cpudan80> Anyone here able to help me with a multi monitor setup?
<waylandbill> garyc: is that part of a lesson? why not put the html in the php script itself?
<Cpudan80> Basically I have a laptop -- connected to an external monitor, and I want the external monitor resolution to be higher than the internal panel
<jovitosg> hey do you know how can i install the svn in ubuntu?
<garyc> waylandbill: the book shows that example also.  the script runs ok from folders in www.  I just wanted to understand the cgi-bin folder.  In my pearl lessons non of my scripts ran either.
<ForsakenSoul> hi can someone tell me how can i unmount my mobile phone through the console
<tushyd> help! I installed the latest nvidia drivers and now i'm forced to start in "low graphics mode"
<tushyd> how do I roll back?
<ForsakenSoul> it gives me a bug when i try to unmount it through thunar
<greatauk> does anyone know where it is decided what user runs init.d scripts ... can I make apache run as superuser (I'm not going to, just hypothetically)
<garyc> waylandbill: I thought I have a basic setup or .conf problem with my apache??
<Supybot> hi, what is the photo application for gnmoe.  foto something
<kditty> can anyone help me with vmware server networking configuration, or point me in the direction of a channel for vmware support?
<waylandbill> garyc: sounds like the cgi-bin is mis-configured in the httpd configuration
<greatauk> I need to make a service run with root privileges but don't know where that is set ... anyone? :)
<onefunk> hello does anyone know why my sound works only every other reboot?
<daedra> onefunk: lol really?
<rrplay> jovitosg: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<onefunk> daedra: yup
<garyc> waylandbill: how should it be configured
<onefunk> daedra: it's on sometimes and then off and it's totally random
<daedra> onefunk: that is weird
<tushyd> can anyone help? I installed the latest nvidia drivers and now i'm forced to start in "low graphics mode"
<daedra> onefunk: how is it that you are testing your sound?
<daedra> onefunk: (to see if it works)
<waylandbill> garyc: to allow executing of scripts. you'll need to look at the apache documentation.
<garyc> tushyd: define your monitor
<rrplay> tushyd: which driver version
<onefunk> daedra: system/preferences/sound
<Jacobean> does anyone have experience with synching pocketpcs with ubuntu?
<tushyd> garyc: built in laptop monitor? 1680x1050
<garyc> waylandbill: agreed.  I did and it appear to be right.  I read til my eye's bleed then I try you guys
<evil_tech> super noob question: can i install grub to a hard drive and have it load a linux live cd?
<tushyd> rrplay, nvidia driver 169.12
<daedra> evil_tech: why load it that way?
<daedra> you can just boot from disc
<tushyd> it was working mostly fine but then i read about the driver update and installed it.... which wasn't very successful
<waylandbill> garyc: you could check the apache logs. Internal errors are normally logged.
<rrplay> tushy:get the res fiugured ou the nvidia-xconfigg -A and selct your optins
<moomo1> when will they fix EDID fail on ddcprobe?
<burner> hi! i have some problems with resuming from suspended mode (S3).. it won't restore X (with matchbox) properly! if i do ctrl+alt+F2 and then go back to F7, though X appears. But with a weird mouse pointer (black/white square)
<evil_tech> because ubuntu doesnt like my cd rom
<rrplay> tushyd: oops nvidia--xconfig -A
<moomo1> when will ubuntu get some nice fonts?
<daedra> evil_tech: how did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<jovitosg> thanks
<Arimus> moomo1, there are plenty of nice fonts :)
<jovitosg> rrplay
<garyc> waylandbill: yes the errors are logged.  this is one [Thu Feb 28 10:51:39 2008] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] Premature end of script headers: cars.php
<evil_tech> deadra: i havent installed ubuntu on it yet. the installer dies at: Loading additional resources from cdrom
<Dritzen> moomo1:  There are ways to install microsoft fonts :P
<LjL-Temp> c
<onefunk> daedra: is there a way for me take a look at my sound card specs, drivers and such?
<moomo1> fonts are pretty crappy, especially the character "k"
<evil_tech> daedra:was going to install grub using knoppix or DSL since those boot fine
<Dritzen> evil_tech:  you could always install Wubi
<waylandbill> garyc: usually that is because the content-type is undefined.
<tushyd> rrplay, so I type in  nvidia-xconfig -A and then what? i'm confused
<rrplay> read the options and see if they pertain to you
<evil_tech> dritzen: i was considering that
<genius> what is the name of software, that used in installation GUI for disk partitioning?
<moomo1> Dritzen: i have installed them, but not sure they get used, also it dont include tahoma
<garyc> waylandbill: does the <?php do it or is somethime else required??
<evil_tech> genius:gparted
<firelord> I have glibc 2.6 installed on my Ubuntu server, but an app I'm compiling insists on having glibc 2.3. Is there a way to install them both? or is there another solution?
<evil_tech> ?
<genius> evil_tech: thank you!
<evil_tech> genius:no i read what you said wrong
<evil_tech> its not gparted
<SpudDogg> Hello all.  No matter how many linux distros I try out, I always come back to Ubuntu.  Nice to be here :)
<daedra> onefunk: first run alsamixer in console
<waylandbill> garyc you could try <?php print "Content-Type: text/html\n\n"; ?>  and see if it helps.
<daedra> onefunk: turn everything on
<tushyd> rrplay, i see something about virtual resolution, is that what I want?
<xphisherx> hello everyone.. i'm a newbie at linux.. i attended a meeting last night.  it was pretty neat.
<rrplay> tushyd: what res do have know?
<tushyd> i think VGA and it's painful
<rrplay> tushyd: i mean pixels   try nvidia-xserver ot nvidia-xsettings
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how Ubuntu will react if I try to recompile my kernel?  There seems to be a lot of modules I do not need, so I'm sure there's plenty of things built in I don't need.
<tushyd> VGA is 640x480
<rrplay> tushyd: dpkg-reconfigure-xserver
<daedra> SpudDogg: why don't you do a linux from scratch on it
<garyc> waylandbill: will do.  stand by one moment
<rrplay> tushyd: nvidia-settings
<waylandbill> SpudDogg: should play nicely with it, but could be replaced by updating packages.
<SpudDogg> daedra, I did LFS on this machine once, but I found it to not be very productive.  I spent WAY to much time tinkering
<tushyd> rrplay, nvidia-settings is giving me an error: you do not appear to be running the Nvidia X driver
<tushyd> rrplay, but if I do nvidia-xconfig and then restart X, it boots into low-res mode
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg, You wont gain much by doing so and could cause yourself some headaches.. BUt for educational purposes.. then sure..
<Lectus> Hello! I installed emerald, how can I apply the theme?
<fabio_> hi
<rrplay> tushyd: do you get an nvidia logo on boot?
<beautifulsnow>  I'm sorry to ask again, but I've been googling this almost non stop since yesterday, and still haven't found a solution. I add c drive through winecfg because it says there isnt any, and when I click apply/ok I get:  the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible. with a bunch of erros like that... anyone have any hints on what I might to to fix it?\
<Jack_Sparrow> Lectus, system  pref  emerald theme manager
<fabio_> cd .wine
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm not too interested in recompiling the kernel for educational purposes, but LFS and distros like gentoo do have a nice edge when it comes to "bloatware" being installed.  I'm just looking for max performance from this computer
<tushyd> um, i don't think so... the screen blanks like 3-4 times and then low-res mode comes up
<fabio_> then go to drive_c
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, /j #Winehq  for a start
<einalex> If you'd like Nautilus to know about tabs, vote at the Ubuntu Brainstorm -> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/90/
<rrplay> tushyd: did you reconfigure your x server dpkg-reconfigure-xserver ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg, Like I said, I dont think you will gain much.  BEtter off adding a bit of ram than recompiling the kernel
<fabio_> it't wrong to have tags on nautilus
<einalex> tabs
<fabio_> it's also against the gnome look&feel
<onefunk> daedra: cool i turned everything on in alsamixer. there is the <intel ICHS> and my <Audigy 2 ZS> everything is on for both of them. what should i do next to get my sound going?
<fabio_> tabs yes
<beautifulsnow> Jack_Sparrow I am there but no one has been able to help so I figured I'd ask the Ubuntanians
<fabio_> like those on firefos i suppose
<daedra> onefunk: try playing something now
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  Yea, I'm not going to play with it today, but maybe eventually.  By the way, do you know how Ubuntu handles flash plugins for 64-bit?  nswrapper?
<einalex> If gnome thinks tabs should be done at wm level. they should actually do it there
<einalex> metacity doesn't
<Lectus> Jack_Sparrow: Already did it. But can't change. Should I restart Xorg?
<fabio_> Nautilus is faster than konqueror just ecause of that
<einalex> the effect is: my desktop is cluttered with nautlius windows. That's against gnome look&feel as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg, Yes, and I agree that is not a good solution
<fabio_> Start adding things to it and you will end up with something bloated like kde
<waylandbill> SpudDogg: I agree with Jack_Sparrow. The gain in performance doesn't outweigh the time and effort for the compiling the source for simply the performance boost.
<fabio_> nautilus has to be VERY fast
<SharkBoy> Hi there - I'm a long term Linux user, returning after a break of a couple of years and I'd like to try Ubuntu - I understand the installation routine is different to what I'm used to (Anaconda). Is there a way to burn a boot CD image, and then continue the install pulling it off the net?
<Jack_Sparrow> fabio_, thunar is faster.. as file manager..
<fabio_> thunar sucks
<einalex> i was told that
<bazhang> SharkBoy: try the minimal cd
<einalex> as well
<fabio_> as well as the whole xfce
<gidna> why can't I listen to two different programs at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tushyd> rrplay, i just did the reconfiguring, should I restart X?
<einalex> fabio_: why does it suck?
<fabio_> sorry for the developer
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | gidna,
<ubotu> gidna,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SharkBoy> bzhang thanks - is that just for stable, or bleeding edge too?
<gidna> it doesn't fail...
<gidna> nut I can't do what I said..
<bazhang> SharkBoy: you can choose ;]
<\lart> greetings all..  So, I need to create a new subnet behind a router that has an interface in the same subnet as my server (runs gutsy), which serves up dhcp.  On the router, for the new segment, I've configured a dhcp relay agent, providing the ip addr of the existing dhcp server.  is it simply sufficient to create a new subnet section in the dhcpd.conf file for the corresponding range of the new network?
<tushyd> rrplay, i'll restart X and then come back
<Jack_Sparrow> gidna, You cant listen to two things at once correct?
<einalex> people buy lightning fast pc's today. The screens don't grow as fast as the cpu speed. I think place on my desktop is more important than a 0.5s faster startup time
<gidna> correct..
<rrplay> tushyd : set you screen size 1st !
<SharkBoy> bazhang thanks :)   And lastly.... will the minimal CD force me to select every package by hand, or will I still be able to ask it to give me a default Ubuntu Gnome installation?
<waylandbill> SharkBoy: the livecd comes with a full system and is most likely the best solution though.
<Jack_Sparrow> gidna, then read the link..
<fabio_> Dont use the initrd file
<bazhang> SharkBoy: you can choose that with ubuntu-desktop ;]
<fabio_> i just discovered it was useless on my pc
<garyc> waylandbill: error is the same.  the line you gave me just prints Content-Type: text/html\n\n to the screen if I run the script in www folder where it works
<daedra> i moved to debian after ubuntu started integrating compiz
<SharkBoy> waylandbill Thanks! I want to play with bleeding edge gnome though, so I think a minimal cd may be a better option for me
<gidna> what link?
<SharkBoy> bazhang thanks again!
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> SharkBoy: no worries ;]
<fabio_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daedra> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gidna> I don't find there
<komputes> Which file holds the names of passed associated wifi AP's?
<rrplay> tushyd: read the info for debian/ubuntu here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490  and you'll be good to go
<fabio_> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<garyc> waylandbill: that makes sense if the print command prints what ever is in quotes
<Jack_Sparrow> gidna, Did you switch from oss to alsa?
<onefunk> daedra: so my cd player is going and still no sound... hmmm
<fabio_> BitStormLite should be part of gnome
<waylandbill> garyc: the error was still likely from failing to execute. php is probably outputting the necessary content-type.
<daedra> onefunk: try playing from an encoded file, that way you can be sure its not lack of codecs for cdplay
<daedra> .mp3, .ogg etc
<Vermux> anybody knows how to install Cast UP Player?
<Vermux> Im trying to install it but getting errors
<Vermux> http://download.castup.net/products/Player/CUPlayer.xpi
<Jack_Sparrow> Vermux, Where are you getting it.. source, deb or rpm?
<garyc> waylandbill: I am lost.  Sorry I got to go.
<Vermux> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<prasanna> anyone here get songbird album applet working?
<Vermux> Jack_Sparrow: it is from a web site
<Vermux> Jack_Sparrow: I gave u the link
<evil_tech> anyone have ubuntu installed on a dell poweredge 2450?
<fabio_> cuplayer, what is it for ?
<Vermux> fabio_: watching videos
<Vermux> fabio_: web content
<fabio_> it's a firefox plugin i see
<Vermux> fabio_: yes, but Im getting error when trying to install
<fabio_> i will try it
<tushyd> hey rrplay still here? The display is now running at 1650x1080 (thank you.) but nvidia-settings still tells me that I'm running without the Nvidia X driver
<rrplay> tushyd: read the info for debian/ubuntu here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490  and you'll be good to go
<Jack_Sparrow> Vermux, that is a link to the file.. yes, I saw that.. I had already typed the request when you posted yours link..  still does not tell me much
<thruxton> hello, does ubuntu have a default MTA or do I have to install one?
<tushyd> rrplay, thanks
<littlepinkdot> Whats the average compression ratio of "compress" and "gzip" ?
<Vermux> fabio_: try watching the video there http://acrosec.com/
<rrplay> you bet read andfollow the info for a full compiz experience !
<fabio_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> littlepinkdot, That is relkative to what you are trying to compress in the first place
<Vermux> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<littlepinkdot> Jack_Sparrow, just in general, say plaintext.
<tetrimino> my laptops lags in gnometris.. guess my graphiccards isn
<tetrimino> t configured
<tetrimino> i got a Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<tetrimino> what does i do?
<fabio_> yes, it doesn't install
<Vermux> fabio_: that what I meant
<Vermux> fabio_: if u find a solution, plz let me know
<komputes> Does anyone know the file which holds the names of passed associated wifi AP's for NetworkManager?
<tetrimino> can somebody help me install my graphics? its onboard
<CorruptTerrorist> can someone help me with installing the nVidia drivers?
<tetrimino> is everybody ignoring me?
<fabio_> install your graphics ?
<bazhang> tetrimino: intel chip?
<tetrimino> yeah fabio i got an Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<spdf> tetrimino: What chipset? ATi/nVidia/Intel?
<tetrimino> its onboard
<tetrimino> yeah
<tetrimino> intel
<fabio_> lspci
<Ward1983> does anyone have a asus p5b deluxe mainboard by any chance?
<brobostigon> komputes: normally network setting are stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> tetrimino: does the restricted driver manager not show a driver for that card?
<waylandbill> CorruptTerrorist: trying to install the binary package?
<fabio_>  Vermux It seems that file is not there
<tetrimino> nope bazhang
<CorruptTerrorist> waylandbill, i'm using an 8800gt so no
<komputes> brobostigon: does that include pas access points that the machine has connected to?
<bazhang> tetrimino: what video resolution is the card outputting?
<tetrimino> fabio what does lspci do?
<moomo1> try it :)
<fabio_> lspci is very useful
<moomo1> it lists pci devices
<rrplay> Corrupt terrist: read for  debian/ubuntu here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490  and you'll be good to go
<komputes> brobostigon: that file contains: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<brobostigon> komputes: includes network settings if active and running or not, up or down
<tetrimino> right now its 12800x800
<komputes> brobostigon: not quite a list of Access Points
<tetrimino> imean 1280
<fabio_> try this xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Erix> hi
<fabio_> do man intel and search for you chipset
<komputes> brobostigon: I need the file which holds the names of passed associated wifi AP's for NetworkManager?
<brobostigon> komputes: try "man iwlist"
<waylandbill> CorruptTerrorist: compiling from the kernel source then?
<l815> is there a toolbar like awn that doesn't require comipiz
<CorruptTerrorist> waylandbill, i downloaded the .run
<tetrimino> command not found fabio_
<spdf> tetrimino: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tetrimino> oh :D
<tetrimino> already the newest version
<komputes> brobostigon: that's a list of access points currently available, iwlist does a scan to see the AP's
<komputes> brobostigon: I need the file which holds the names of _PASSED_ associated wifi AP's for NetworkManager?
<ForsakenSoul> how can i start a program in the console
<spdf> tetrimino: Okay, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and make sure its loading the intel driver, under the video card device section
<CorruptTerrorist> i can't get the headers for my kernel it seems
<komputes> brobostigon: because they keep reconnecting automatically if they have ever been associated
<bazhang> komputes you forgot your password?
<komputes> bazhang: nope
<brobostigon> komputes: not sure.
<komputes> brobostigon: thanks for trying
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, why not, which one are you using
<CorruptTerrorist> 2.6.22-15
<bazhang> komputes what do you need those for then?
<komputes> bazhang: to remove passed Wifi Access point from a list causing it not to reconnect automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, Is that Hardy ?
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, no... gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not updated this box
<rrplay> CorruptTerrorist: there is an option in the nvidia-installer to build the driver for a custom kernel  sh NVxxxxblah   -A see options and select for the installer to compile a custom run fot you
<Jack_Sparrow> CorruptTerrorist, and you dont find linux-headers-2.6.22-15 in synaptic?
<databridge> how to install german language for festival?
<CorruptTerrorist> Jack_Sparrow, no
<waylandbill> my latest shows linux-headers-generic as being 2.6.22-14
<bazhang> databridge in an english system?
<databridge> german
<J1> whats the command to install the ubuntu desktop again?
<gidna> I didn't swtich from oss to alsa..
<waylandbill> CorruptTerrorist: do you have prerelease or unsupported(backports) repos enabled?
<Pici> J1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gidna> But I can't listen to two different sound programs at the same time
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop j1
<CorruptTerrorist> waylandbill, not that i've installed
<J1> thanks guys ^_^
<waylandbill> CorruptTerrorist: could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gidna> what can I do?
<SpudDogg> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gidna> this channel is useless.,.
<Ward1983> i wanna know if my mainboard is compatible, its a asus p5b deluxe, how can i find out?
<dgjones> !hcl | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> gidna, Please dont be rude
<tominglis> hi, how do i check to see which version of the uvc video driver i am running?
<Ward1983> ty dgjones
<bazhang> gidna what two different sound programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, She has common problem but refuses to read the sound link on switching from oss to alsa to fix it
<Ward1983> sorry my crappy windows irc client deleted the link...
<bazhang> Ward1983: you could lshw and pastebin it for us to look at ;]
<Ward1983> !hcl | Ward1983
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: aha thanks
<CroX> As what user are Gnome session processes run?
<Pici> CroX: your user.
<fx|RabBit> CroX: as the logged in user
<CroX> Thanks.
<fx|RabBit> can anybody pls help me fix my trackerd is omehow srcdewd it up so that it doesnt find anything anymore:/
<bazhang> Ward1983: you could install pastebinit and then cat lshw | pastebinit and paste the link it gives you here
<fx|RabBit> Ward1983: google for hardware compatibility list
<Pici> !hcl | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ward1983> lol thanx
<Ward1983> i allready did it myself, just wanted to explain why i did it again :)
<Ward1983> could seem odd from other point of view
<fabio__> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<fabio__> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<elektronik123> sieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bazhang> elektronik123: stop please
<fabio__> there is site worth visiting
<fabio__> just put the output from lspci -n in it and it will show you what module you need and what you don't
<robdeman> folks, this: /usr/sbin/slapd -f /etc/openldap/slapd.conf -d 255 works ... but /etc/init.d/ldap start ---> "slap_startup failed (test would succeed using the -u switch)"
<fabio__> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  -> for debian
<lastentry_> Nickolay how time Calibration last? from terminal now nothing write
<lastentry_> maybe calibration working...
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: old chiefchek0r you can surely tell me why my trackerd wont find anything anymore?:)
<fabio__> http://kernel.xc.net/  --> if you going to configure your kernel
<zeeble> hi. is there a way to do a ubuntu netinstall, without using floppies?
<Muir_> I'm running 7.10 gutsy.  however, I would like to install a package called kdepim, version 3.5.9 (v 3.5.7 is whats included in gutsy).  How can I get this package?
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genius> i want to backup my HD. how to copy files preserving their uid,guid,timestamp etc?
<luigi_> sd
<fabio__> i'm italian too
<Muir_> genius:  I beleive you can use "cp -a *" and the -a option will preserve those things.  but im not totally certain of that so research it first.
<zeeble> tar zcvf
<einalex> last resort: dd
<bazhang> zeeble you can try the minimal cd it is only 9mb iso file
<zeeble> bazhang: where's that iso?
<zeeble> cant seem to find it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD zeeble
<zeeble> ty, bazhang
<bazhang> zeeble no worries ;]
<bazhang> fx|RabBit: no luck yet--just loads of bugs associated with trackerd using huge amounts of cpu cycles
<Stwange> has anyone managed to install the Silverlight plugin on 7.10?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to tell if 'apt-get install transcode' actually installed and is utilizing my 64-bit OS and proc?
<rambo3> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode (source: transcode): Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 2380 kB, installed size 5488 kB
<reikalusikka> I try to mount my external HD but I get this error message hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<reikalusikka> any advice?
<reikalusikka> it worked on gnome earlier today
<reikalusikka> :D
<fx|RabBit> bazhang: hmkay thanx:/ same about that beagle stuff
<rambo3> reikalusikka, try with sudo
<reikalusikka> rambo3: how?
<fx|RabBit> is there any usable search functionality apart from commandline?
<bazhang> fx|RabBit: sorry not to help--it's worse in Hardy so be thankful ;]
<Marupa> Is there any way to turn off groups in pidgin?  or is that a question that should be asked in pidgin's channel?
<fx|RabBit> freakin hell  how can it be worse?
<bazhang> reikalusikka: is it in your fstab?
<reikalusikka> huh?
<simplexio> fx|RabBit: i hace heard rumors.. beagle? trackerd?
<rambo3> reikalusikka, try first to see if you can do that with your account. check Syste -> users-> you
<fx|RabBit> simplexio: beg your pardon?
<fx|RabBit> basically i need something that i can search with
<reikalusikka> ok
<simplexio> fx|RabBit: you asked qbout search
<Sara> is there a portable version of ekiga to download ?
<fx|RabBit> like i got my the who discography and i have no freakin idea on which album happy jack was so i have to look them all thru
<axod> hi how do I get my compiler setup properly? I apt-get gcc, but now things say "error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<rambo3> !mount,fstab > reikalusikka
<reikalusikka> rambo3: what should I check here?
<OleMoudi> hi!, I just installed 7.10 (text installer) on my laptop, I created encrypted partitions for / and swap and everything went ok, but after updating my system (almost 200 packages) swap device (/dev/mapper/sda7_crypt ) disappeared
<fx|RabBit> or i search find / -name happy then i know where it is and browse there to drag it into trhythmbox
<fx|RabBit> suxx hard
<eni191_> which program can i use best for msn? aMSN, Gaim, or?
<OleMoudi> and I am not prompt for its password during boot up anymore
<fx|RabBit> simplexio: yes it is a problem
<rambo3> reikalusikka, user priviliges , and check mount external harddrives
<bazhang> eni191_: amsn seems to do the job--you should try them and see
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit, please tone down the language...
<stormze1> should I be able to see the intel X3000 vga chip in lscpi if it is being used for a second monitor?
<SpudDogg> eni
<rambo3> brb
<SpudDogg> eni191_:  pidgeon?
<reikalusikka> rambo3: I only see "login name" "UID" "primary group" etc
<Stwange> eni191_, I prefer pidgin, but amsn looks most like MSN
<stormze1> (sorry, it's not working right now as a second display.)
<fx|RabBit> Jack_Sparrow: apologies its my everyday language, im such a prol gg
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Greentea> Can i burn a dics 8.04 alpha 5 and install it into an empty hard drive?
<WGGMk> Im trying to setup an Ubuntu server on a DMZ. The Ubuntu server is directly connected to an ethernet card on the server handling the NAT and DMZ. Can I use a standard Cat5 Cable or do I need a Crossover Cable???
<bazhang> Greentea: sure; though that is really a question best discussed in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> Greentea, YEs, but questions about hardy need to be in Ubuntu+1
<stormze1> Anyone here have an Intel X3000  chip for a second or first display?
<fx|RabBit> naah ill go watch house...
<mad_max02> what are dump and pass options in fstab ??
<magnetron> !anyone > stormze1
<gidna> I can't listen to two different source of sound at the same time..
<gidna> what can I do?
<WGGMk> gidna: have you tried using OSS instead of ALSA?
<gidna> why should I?
<stormze1> magnetron: Tried that first; tried something more generic when I didn't get a response.
<BarryToeman> patching a kernel requires a repatch on every kernel upgrade from repo, right?
<WGGMk> gidna: well yea, to narrow down your problem
<zeeble> yes
<magnetron> gidna: make sure you're sound is set to ALSA
<Greentea> Jack_Sparrow why is it move to discussed into #+1
<zeeble> err, BarryToeman yes
<SpudDogg> WGGMk:  good question...if you get that resolved soon, let me know the answer.  my guess is you'll need a cross connect though
<Sara> does someone know which program can i use to record chat conversations and save them as mp3
<WGGMk> SpudDogg: asking out of curiosity or you have a similar issue?
<gn00bie> hi
<gidna> why alsa is not good?
<fabio__> Sara...
<SpudDogg> WGGMk:  just curious
<fabio__> i know how to get the text
<fabio__> and then using festival
<Greentea> Is there a similar program to mocha w32 tn3270 for ubuntu
<Xacarith> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.
<Sara> yes
<gn00bie> ndiswrapper -l recognizes the net8187b device and driver, but I do not see in lshw -C or iwconfig, any ideas?
<simplexio> WGGMk: depends hardwar, lst 5 years all my ethernet cards hve been smart enoght to work with both cables
<gn00bie> did I miss something?
<WGGMk> SpudDogg: my first thought was the ethernet card was bad, but it was recognized by the install of the server handling the DMZ. I have the DMZ set to push to a static IP and it answers ping's locally (on the same server) but can't get anyway except loopback on the Ubuntu server
<Xacarith> Every time I try to run a test on my sound card I get that.
<fabio__> Sara if you are it join #ubuntu-it
 * yaro is ready to help people with tech problems.
<magnetron> !helpersnack | yaro
<ubotu> yaro: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<manchicken> yary: How do I change GNOME from using Alt+Button02 for resize to using Alt+Button03?
<manchicken> yaro even
<manchicken> (that's what I get for not using tab completion)
<boris__> how do i make my USB's FS NTFS or something a windoze can read ?
<bod_> manchicken, check System-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts   or in   ccsm
<manchicken> boris__: Try using FAT32
<boris__> manchicken: how ?
<yaro> bors__ Most pen drives and portable media use VFAT already. Are you having trouble getting Windows to recognize it?
<Squawk> boris__, go for fat32, and use mkfs.mvfat (man it)
<Squawk> boris__, mkfs.vfat sorry
<bod_> boris__, theres apps for windows for reading ext1 ext2 & ext3  file systems
<boris__> filesystem already _is_ vfat
<boris__> windoze still cant read USB
<Squawk> boris__, windows can read that just fine
<CorruptTerrorist> i get a kernel panic error
<bod_> boris__, try asking in ##windows for a fix, or format as fat 16 or fat 32
<loller> i'm lost
<Squawk> boris__, then you have a problem with windows and the memory stick (same problem here, flash drives wont work on my mums windows xp box, but they do on most other xp boxes)
<bod_> !gq | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<yaro> boris__: Perhaps you are having USB problems in Windows. That will be beyond the scope of this channel, unfortunately.
<HaguMe> Hey people, I've an issue with a .lng file with opera @ feisty
<Odd-rationale> boris__: Does it work in Ubuntu?
<bod_> !elaborate | HaguMe
<ubotu> HaguMe: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<boris__> Odd-rationale: yes
<manchicken> bod_: It won't let me change it in ccsm.  I see it, but I can't change it for some reason.
<CorruptTerrorist> on boot, if i choose the 2.6.22-14 kernel, i get a KERNEL PANIC error message
<Odd-rationale> boris__: OK. Then you don't have a problem at all :P
<boris__> hey, i selected all my files on usb disk, cut and move to desktop
<boris__> now, i dont see everyrrhing i pasted !!!
<bod_> manchicken, double click on it then press thekey combo you wish to use....... or try asking in #compiz-fusion
<boris__> i lost more than half of my pics !
<HaguMe> Oh... well, sometimes Opera crashes when I go to certain sites
<loller> i ordered a livecd to see if i would enjoy ubuntu. However, when I try to start up I get a message that the display has shutdown 6+ times in 90 seconds and then nothing happens. I don't know what to do, I are noob to linux
<bod_> CorruptTerrorist, whats the whole message?
<HaguMe> I guess it's because of the language file. Is that possible?
<HaguMe> I use 9.50b and the language file is from the 9.26 version
<Jack_Sparrow> HaguMe, More likely is an issue with flash
<Squawk> HaguMe, do you get anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/kern.log to suggest what might have hapened?
<zossso> loller: Do you know your video card model?
<bod_> HaguMe, im not familiar with opera but still i would say ,. no,. although try updating/reverting till they match?
<beautifulsnow> Hi, Question: in keyboard shortcuts, I want to assign SUPER+R to "bring up the 'run' dialog'. So I click and it says "new  accelerator" i press those keys, but it says "SUPER+L" ! What am I doing wrong?
<CorruptTerrorist> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<HaguMe> well, I haven't see the log
<loller> zossso:I think it's an ATI FireGL 5250. I want to set up dual boot with xp and 7.1 ubunto
<HaguMe> Well, I downloaded an upgraded version of the language file, but it's incompatible
<bod_> beautifulsnow, you can achieve the shortcut in ccsm-->general setting-->terninal shortcut key
<earthling> loller: install the cd in safe installation mode
<bod_> HaguMe, a bad language file shouldnt slow a site down,.prob flash or java probs
<beautifulsnow> bod_ ccsm?
<loller> tried that too, earthling. same result
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, error in menu.lst?
<HaguMe> It usually crashes because of the flash-plugin instead of anything else you say?
<bod_> beautifulsnow, compiz-config-settings manager
<loller> unless i have to wait a couple hours, but it just stops doing anything
<alanbshepard70> in this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/191225 I filed you can see the steps I need to take to get ubuntu to run on my dell machine with a PCI video card. Can anyone tell me how (if possible) to do this during installation using the alternate install CD?
<bod_> beautifulsnow, do you have compiz?
<beautifulsnow> bod_  Yes I do,  how'd you guess ;)
<bod_> beautifulsnow, press   alt+F2   then type  ccsm
<beautifulsnow> bod_ Ill check the ccsm, thanks, mmm... though I dont want a terminal, I'd like the run dialog instead ^_^;
<bod_> beautifulsnow, me reckons about 90% of ubuntu'ers have compiz ;~)
<bod_> beautifulsnow, oh,.oops,.,. its probably there aswell,.,.sorry
<fabio__> the reason they got ubuntu
<HaguMe> Squawk, there is nothing related to Opera in the logs
<bod_> ;~)
<CorruptTerrorist> Squawk, here's my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57732/
<beautifulsnow> Nah I got it because it runs very smooth in my laptop, fabio_ :)
<zossso> loller: or use the alternative cd
<earthling> loller: it usually is due to the graphic card hardware.. do you even have a command prompt to work with?
<beautifulsnow> bod_ do you know the command name for the thing that pops up when you push alt+f2 ?
<loller> zosso, that won't reformat/partition over my windows stuff, I'll still have the choice to install in the clean space?
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, is it the first entry that fails? if so, no initrd
<mad_max02>  I need some help. I mounted hdd to /home/user/Data directory and I still didnt get full permisions. How can I mount hdd it that directory and get full permisions ?? I used fstab entry to automount it a system boot
<Xacarith> Can any one help with audio problems  I seem to be having an issue with my sound...
<HaguMe> But the question is... can a Language file be responsible of any kind of crash in Opera?
<CorruptTerrorist> Squawk, it's the first, yes. what do i do?
<HaguMe> perhaps it's a thing of the flash plugin I guess...
<bod_> beautifulsnow, its title is 'Run Apllication'  but i dont know what the command is to bring it up from terminal,.,.why do you want to know?
<Squawk> CorruptTerrorist, you need to point it to the initrd file (probably something like /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic). But into one of your working kernels and see where it is
<bod_> HaguMe, i doubt the language file would crash opera,. why not reinstall opera and have the default file?
<CorruptTerrorist> ummm... /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=7982c660-3bf9-44d3-82a8-d3969e473642 ro quiet splash
<beautifulsnow> bod_ I have Keyboard Shortcuts and ccsm->Actions configured to show that dialog, but when I do the key combo, the Run dialog does not come up ;P
<earthling> mad_max02: what is your mask at the fstab file for the mount?
<bod_> beautifulsnow, whats wrong with alt+F2?
<HaguMe> yes, I'll try that thing
<zossso> loller: hmm. I don't think alternative cd will run as a live cd.  Might ask in this channel to see if anyone knows
<Estesark> I have a question which is only partly Ubuntu-related, but perhaps one of you has the technical knowledge to help me. I am trying to forward a specific port on my ADSL router/modem. However, despite having followed a tutorial at porforward.com, my BitTorrent client still thinks that it is closed. I've just installed Ubuntu and have mostly default settings, any advice?
<reikalusikka> I try to mount my external HD but I get this error message hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000, It works fine in gnome
<HaguMe> thanks bod_ and Sqawk
<bod_> np ;~)
<mad_max02> earthling, I set it to default
<yaro> zossso loller: The alternate CD is purely for installing based off an nCurses installer.
<sethk> Estesark, try using telnet to connect to the port from the outside of the router.  syntax is telnet ip port
<hischild> bod_, i tried windows ... it blew it all to smithereens :(
<Squawk> Estesark, try iptables -nL, and see if your have a firewall in ubuntu. (all will be Open if not). If not, then the problem is still router related
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: That seems to be a bug in kde/kubuntu. The work arond is just to mount it from the command line
<zossso> yaro: thx
<bod_> hischild, ???????
<recon> I just deleted some stuff on my /home partition by accident. Is there any way to recover it?
<hischild> bod_, you remember me right? ...
<earthling> there will be in the line mask=XXX set it to mask=007
<beautifulsnow> bod_ Alt+F2 didn't work, the same way that Super+R doesn't work, I actually want Alt or Super + Esc to bring up the Run dialog, but Alt+F2 is too big a stretch for my small hands ;p
<bod_> recon, .Trash folder   /home/recon/.Trash
<Estesark> Squawk: What am I looking for in the iptables -nL output exactly?
<robdeman> everybody that helped me setting up my ldap server: thanks a lot!
<recon> bod_: command line rm -rf. :-(
<Squawk> recon, depends how you dleted it. Maybe your stuff went to /tmp, or to trash. If you used rm on command line, probably not
<Kate_mins> hello, how can i change by chown the files owner & group ?
<zossso> loller: you can still resize the partitions with the alt cd if I recall
<Xacarith> I'll try back later I suppose.  Later all, and to all those who help, keep up the good work!
<robdeman> it works now
<jagggy> any java channels?
<recon> Squawk: it didn't.
<Squawk> Estesark, pm me the output if you want and il let you know what you have
<earthling> mad_max02: there will be in the line mask=XXX set it to mask=007 or someting similar
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: how should I mount it and send it to automount? I'm a novice in these things :D
<loller> zossso: alright, thx
<bod_> recon, hahaha,.,.what did you do that for?
<bod_> hischild, yes i do ;~)
<zossso> loller: sure
<Squawk> recon, there are utilities out there to recover delted files, but I dont know what they are, google on it ;(
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: You can't automount. You will have to manually mount. Is that ok?
<recon> bod_: not my main thing, of course. i did rm -rf ufoai*, but then i realized i should have put a .deb on the end.
<reikalusikka> well I think I'll manage
<hischild> bod_,  good i was gettin scared :p well i wanted to dual boot my normal machine .. yet windows seems to hate me .... and now i hate windows more because it screwed up all my partitions ...
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: byw how?
<reikalusikka> but*
<bod_> recon, ouch,.,.
<mad_max02> earthling, I edited that entry myself and that line looks like this /dev/sdb1  /home/user/Data  ext3  defaults
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: ok. do: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" ...
<hischild> bod_, thus, as a result, i'm now goin to install 7,10 and remove windows completely :-) inc for games
<zossso> kate_mins: `chown <user>:<group> <file>
<yaro> hischild: When dual booting any Linux with Windows, it usually works better to install Windows *first* and then Linux.
<bod_> hischild, yer,. winbugs does that.,.,.rule of thumb is,. install winbugs first then install *nix
<recon> bod_: it took forever to package, too.
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: Where sdb1 is your device and /mnt is the mount point.
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: ok, thanks
<hischild> yaro, i know ... i had supergrub ready for the boot stuff
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: It is NTFS, right?
 * bod_ feels sorry for recon
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: yes
<zossso> kate_mins: you want to change the user and group right?
<earthling> mad_max02: is it a usb portable drive?
<hischild> yaro, but it just plainly overwrote all my partitions :S:(
 * _newbie4 laughs.. winbugs
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: so should I type media/myHD
<yaro> hischild: Yikes.
<recon> bod_: i umounted it as soon as i deleted it, so i have a good chance of recovering it.
<prashant> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: does /media/myHD exist?
<prashant> hiya
<bod_> recon, i hope so,.,.;~)
<prasanna> anyone here have a music player that lets you browse through using album covers?
<reikalusikka> it's the place where my hd is
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: it's the place where my hd is
<_newbie4> recon: if ou ran rm -rf, i highly doubt you have any chance of recovering it, but ghood luck
<mad_max02> earthling, no its sata hdd.
<hischild> yaro, i had to disable acpi by some undocumented hack ... which got reactivated every update ... or sth like that ... anyway i had enough of it now and i'm all linux <3
<earthling> prasanna: amarok is the best player ther is
<mad_max02> earthling, I just did chown on that Data dir and I got me full permisions
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: I mean I don't need to type that dev1?
<mad_max02> earthling, what do I have to do to make it permanent ?
<prasanna> it doesn't let me browse using album art though
<yaro> hischild: Okay. That's good. What is your problem again?
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: The mount point must exist before you can mount anything there. e.g. "sudo mkdir /media/myHD"
<earthling> mad_max02: but on next boot the story will be the same!!
<prashant> pidgin not work
<hischild> yaro, atm nothing ... bod_ helped me out a lot yesterday so i thought it was nothing more then fair to keep him up to date on the progress ...
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: ok
<prashant> connection to the server failed
<Squawk> Hey chaps, doesnt a default ubuntu install come with all iptables chains set to "ACCEPT", with no rules?
<bod_> hischild, ;~)
<david__> is it neccesary to put preload in sessions in order for it to work?
<yaro> prashant: Check your server settings.
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: Yes. you need to tell what device you want to mount and where you want to mount it.
<earthling> madany other partitions you have on the drive that are not giving problems?
<prashant> it shows connection is timed out
<bod_> hischild, perhaps you would consider giving a helper a snack (!helpersnack)
<earthling> mad_max02: any other partitions you have on the drive that are not giving problems?
<prashant> plz tell d settings
<mad_max02> earthling, yeah thats why I'm asking what should I add to that line to give permanent permisions to user ?
 * bod_ is hungry
<soneil> Squawk: I didn't think ubuntu came with any default rules?   It concentrates more on having no listening services out of the box instead
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: To un-mount do "umount /mnt" or if you mounted to /media/myHD do "umount /media/myHD"
<Odd-rationale> * sudo
<prashant> yaro r u getting me
<ozzilee> Can anyone tell me how to set my WINS server? It's not in network settings.
<yaro> prashant: Getting you?
<Odd-rationale> reikalusikka: Sorry "sudo umount /media/myHD"
<earthling> mad_max02: show the line regarding the partition that is not giving a problem
<hischild> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Squawk> soneil, thats what I thought, but I just got a pm from a user who was having trouble with getting something to work, and he has a huge iptables config from a clean install (he says)
<prashant> plz tell d settings
<hischild> !helpersnack | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: please see above
<bod_> hischild, yay,.,.cheers dude,.,.;~)
<Squawk> soneil, I can help him with it, but it struck me as odd
<hischild> hehe :p
<yaro> prashant: What service are you having trouble connecting to?
<zg__> Ahoi
<prashant> g talk
<alanbshepard70> I need help, whenever I try to open a terminal window I see it opening on the bottom of my screen but then it disappears and never shows up.
<mad_max02> earthling, I just typed it to you :D     /dev/sdb1   /home/user/Data   ext3    defaults
<soneil> Squawk: I'd be tempted to see if their "clean" install has firestarter or similar.   There shouldn't be any defaults, because they'd be incredibly opaque and hard to change for most users
<mad_max02> earthling, that the whole line in fstab
<yaro> prashant: Give me a sec and I'll look up the settings.
<prashant> kkkkkkkkkkk
<prasanna> anyone using songbird?
<bod_> !anyone | prasanna
<ubotu> prasanna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prasanna> having trouble gettinv coverflow working on songbird
<reikalusikka> Odd-rationale: I get "mount: special device media/elements does not exist"
<Squawk> soneil, fair point, certainly im reluctant to get him to change any firewall settings
<amenado> Squawk-> easy to check, type sudo iptables -n -vL  to check the rules and policies
<bod_> !elaborate | prasanna
<yaro> prashant: Make sure your server is set to talk.google.com and the port is 5222.
<ubotu> prasanna: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<earthling> mad_max02: add "defaults,umask=007"
 * bluefoxx is away: lost in his thoughts...or my music and memories{ahh, the memories indeed}
<zossso> alanbshepard70: Try ALT+F2, type 'xterm' and see what happens
<prashant> ya
<Squawk> And amenado, I got him to paste me it, he has a very restrictive firewall
<hischild> reikalusikka, make you it starts with a /, so you get /media/elements
<stormze1> Is there a FAQ for upgrading thunderbird to find that it didn't keep any of your data?
<Pici> !away > bluefoxx
<prashant> i have already done dis
<yaro> prashant: And you have the right user name and domain?
<mad_max02> earthling, you sure that umask is correct for ext3 filesystem ?
<reikalusikka> hischild: Tried that too, hmm I think it works now
<prashant> but it shows connection is timed out
<hischild> reikalusikka, :-) good
<prashant> ya
<amenado> Squawk-> he must have installed script that installed the rules
<alanbshepard70> zossso: That worked to open a terminal window.
<prasanna> coverflow, songbird has a similar feature that of itunes, which allow you to browse through using album art. i have songbird installed but no album art :S even with the applets installed
<clic1> QUESTION:  how to change size of Terminal, without changing the font? I want it to be able to fit more and have the text stay the same (forever, profile...)
<yaro> prashant: Try pinging talk.google.com from the terminal.
<zossso> alanbshepard70: Try ALT+F2, type 'gnome-terminal'
<earthling> mad_max02: yes . umask is usermask . got nothing to do with file system!!
<mohbana> any idea when the icedte plugin is going to be fixed? my azureues refused to start because of it and the mozilla plugin doesn't work either i believe
<Squawk> amenado, yeah sounds about right, im guessing as soneil said its probably something like firestarter rather than a script
<mohbana> i don't plan on installing the sun's java
<mooboos> can anyone fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/194214
<alanbshepard70> zossso: gnome-terminal did nothing noticable.
<earthling> mad_max02: this how it should look like.  "/media/sda1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" similar..
<soneil> Squawk: firestarter is a script.  it just has a nice gui front-end to it too.   just makes it easier to load iptables rules without realising that's how it's working
<earthling> mad_max02: and use tab for different fields
<prodigel> Hi. I'm trying to set up a wireless network in ubuntu, nm-applet doesn't seem to repond and iwlist returns no scan result. Can anyone guide me with this?
<bod_> alanbshepard70, try typing   gnome-terminal --full-screen
<mad_max02> earthling, dude thats for ntfs drive
<mad_max02> earthling, I have ext3 drive
<prashant> it shows command not found
<alanbshepard70> bod_:Still nothing :-\
<prashant> it shows command not found
<amenado> prodigel-> if iwlist do not show any detected AP, your wifi drivers may not be working correctly.
<zossso> alanbshepard70: type 'gnome-terminal' in xterm
<mohbana> any idea when the icedte plugin is going to be fixed? my azureues refused to start because of it and the mozilla plugin doesn't work either i believe.  I don't plan on installing the sun's java
<prashant> plz tell what command i write
<amenado> prashant-> for what task you like to do?
<yaro> prashant ping talk.google.com
<Squawk> soneil, ahh k, I always configured iptables by hand so never used any of the frontends/scripts available
<prodigel> amenado: I remember it working, even nm-applet was showing detected wireless networks, now I can't even start the thing
<bod_> alanbshepard70, Synaptic->search "gnome-terminal"-->mark for reinstall-->apply
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Ahh that shows an error. if I use pastebin can you take a look at it?
<bod_> alanbshepard70, yep!
<prasanna> this is exactly what i'm looking for, its for winamp which i know doens't run properly on ubuntu
<prasanna> http://dailyapps.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/bento1.jpg
<lunks> How to transfer a private key from another computer to my own?
<amenado> prodigel-> what are you using now? ethernet if not wireless?
<prashant> ping talk.google.com is the command
<CorruptTerrorist> hey all. i've fixed the kernel problem but now there is another... after installing the nvidia drivers, ubuntu loads in low grpahics mode
<netgear> Hi, does anyone have a dell latitude d800 running 7.10 and have gotten bluetooth working?
<prasanna> anyone know of an app that does that in ubuntu? :)
<earthling> mad_max02: then set the field to ext3..
<lunks> I just bought a new laptop and have plans of using only it.
<prasanna> browsing using album covers
<prodigel> no, it
<earthling> mad_max02: that was just an example
<amenado> lunks copy it, via scp or what ever means you have
<yaro> prashant: It says ping isn't there?
<prodigel> amenado: no it's wired
<zossso> alanbshepard70: sure. not familiar with pastebin though
<lunks> amenado, but isn't it a private key?
<Cpudan80> Hello folks
<Cpudan80> Ok so I asked this earlier - but nobody responded, so I'll give it another shot
<amenado> lunks so, if its in a file, copy it over
<lunks> amenado, how to do it? do i have to export the private key? I'm kinda new on this encryption stuff
<lunks> amenado, it's not =P
<zossso> alanbshepard70: k. i know pastebin now
<amenado> lunks if its not in a file, you are sol, not easy to just copy it from ram memory
<alanbshepard70> ok new question, How do I copy/paste from an Xterm window?
<rrva> update-manager package does not unpack in dist-upgrade gutsy->hardy. Is it a known issue?
<amenado> prodigel-> wired as in ethernet or serial ppp ?
<Cpudan80> I want to buy an external monitor for my laptop -- but the monitor will have a resolution *much* higher than the laptop's LCD panel. The gfx card in the laptop is a Radeon 7500 --- it can support the resolution ok --- so that's not a big deal. ANyone know how to setup X so that the external monitor will clone the laptop's screen, but just at a higher res?
<earthling> mad_max02: this how it should look for you..  "/dev/sdb1  /home/user/Data  ext3 defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1"
<plen0x_> prasanna: look up some media players for linux. XMMS and the like :/
<prashant> it shows  PING talk.l.google.com (72.14.253.125) 56(84) bytes of data.
<brad01> I'm trying to install ubuntu from  these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux directions
<prodigel> is ethernet, connected through some router
<yaro> prashant: Anything else?
<prasanna> i was able to find somethin called songbird
<prashant> ya
<amenado> !who  | prodigel
<ubotu> prodigel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prasanna> but due to java issues it doens't seem to work
<respawn> hello i'm on ubuntu
<brad01> what does: Note that you can't use what will be the root partition for the CD contents, as the installer is stubborn on formatting it (it will fail). mean?
<plen0x_> prasanna: so install java :/
<ks3> alanbshepard70, if it's standard xterm, you copy by selecting, and paste by right-clicking (or maybe middle-clicking... don't recall)
<rrva> Cpudan80: cloning will more or less be at the same res, hence clone
<respawn> but i have a little or big probleme i don"t know
<yaro> prashana: What did you see aside from that first line?
<prashant> after writing dis command it shows  PING talk.l.google.com (72.14.253.125) 56(84) bytes of data.
<prasanna> i have
<prashant> so wat i do
<prodigel> amenado: sorry. I'm connected on utp network
<bod_> !enter | prasanna
<prasanna> lol apparently its a common issue with later ubuntu versions
<ubotu> prasanna: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cpudan80> rrva: Alright well, how can I set it up so that way it basically acts as an independent desktop (same menu bars and such)
<prasanna> so looking for alternatives right now
<rrva> Cpudan80: which driver? ati?
<Cpudan80> Yes
<yaro> prashant: CTRL + C
<rrva> Cpudan80: fglrx ?
<Cpudan80> The card isn't great I know
<Cpudan80> No not fglrx
<amenado> prodigel-> paste in pastebin your ifconfig; iwconfig; ruoute -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf  so we can give you advise
<Cpudan80> fglrx doesnt support the 7500
<prodigel> amenado: a moment ...
<Cpudan80> Or at least, it never comes up in the restricted drivers thing
<yaro> prashant: When you CTRL + C, does it say anything like: 100% packet loss?
<prashant> it shows 147 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 146047ms
<brad01> Hey Guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu from  these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux directions
<prashant> ya
<Cpudan80> With Nvidia this would be easy..... but ATI....
<yaro> prashant: Okay, we're close to solving your problem. We're probably going to have to change your DNS server to a much better one.
<zossso> alanbshepard70: dunno. but you can maybe create a text file from the output? 'gnome-terminal >> debug.txt'
<brad01> I need some help
<rrva> Cpudan80: Catalyst linux drivers (fglrx) has aticonfig command
<prodigel> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m5c92c4e8
<prashant> what is the server
<alanbshepard70> zossso: I had that same thought, all it does is create an empty file and print the error to the screen
<Cpudan80> rrva: How can I add the proprietary driver?
<yaro> prashant: System -> Administration -> Network
<Cpudan80> rrva: It doesnt show up in restricted drivers
<prodigel> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m2d784431
<prashant> then
<rrva> Cpudan80: it's not supported. use the 'radeon' driver
<zossso> alanbshepard70: try 'gnome-terminal &> debug.txt'
<clic1> QUESTION:  how to change size of Terminal, without changing the font? I want it to be able to fit more and have the text stay the same (forever, profile...)
<amenado> prodigel-> there is your clue ESSID:""
<prashant> yaro r u getting me
<Cpudan80> rrva: Ok..... how does one do that?
<yaro> prashant: Click the DNS tab.
<prashant> then
<clic1> QUESTION:  how to manage running tasks?  (also how to restart firefox, so that it asks me to restore tabs)
<credible> Cpudan80: that's what you're using, "ati" is just a wrapper for "radeon"
<rrva> Cpudan80: you probably run it already. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Additional_options_for_the_radeon_driver
<prodigel> amenado: ok .... what should I get from that clue?
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Ok that worked, thanks.
<amenado> prodigel-> not to give out the answer directly, what do you think "" mean to you ?
<zossso> alanbshepard70: sure.. I forgot that STDERR will default output to screen
<konner> ahh ok
<konner> =]
<yaro> prashant: Delete that current entry and add a new one with the IP of: 4.2.2.1 (I think.)
<prodigel> amenado: That i'm not connected to any network?
<JordanC> Yo folks, anyone here remember the song "Run to You" ?
<amenado> prodigel-> okay, good answer
<konner> Im on Ubuntu Linux 7.10 Gusty Gibbon and im wondering if theres a way to turn on automatic login for this user im on
<rrva> Cpudan80: look for mergedfb
<yaro> JordanC: This is the wrong channel for that.
<Pici> !ot | JordanC
<ubotu> JordanC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JordanC> :O
<JordanC> Ah!
<prodigel> amenado: ok .. what next?
<JordanC> I forgot I typed that into the wrong channel
<JordanC> Sorry about that
<amenado> prodigel so the objective is to associate to an AP
<prodigel> amenado: as far as I know iwlist should display all detected networks
<prodigel> amenado: and mine says no results
<amenado> prodigel-> detected does not equate to associated
<alanbshepard70> zossso: ok this is the error I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57736/
<madsporkmurderer> I am trying to set up a 4 monitor system (using two nvidia geforce 8400gs) and have nearly got it working using the nvidia-settings command. However one of the monitors it refuses to put to a higher resolution than 640x480
<amenado> prodigel i said earlier, your driver may have gone funky on you, reload your driver or reboot if you must
<konner> Is there a automatic login on UbuntuZ?
<zossso> alanbshepard70: are you running xinerama or multiple screens?
<Cpudan80> rrva: I'll poke around with the files
<bod_> alanbshepard70, run the command again like this        command --sync
<caleb_yau> how do i use the virtual terminal? I press f1-f6 i type in my login and password, then i get a ubuntu warranty message and nothing happens
<Cpudan80> rrva: thank you
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Multiple screens yes
<prodigel> amenado: I would very much do that if I knew how. I told you I remember nm-applet working and even showing me detected networks.
<prashant> now it shows error resolving talk.google.com name or server not known
<beautifulsnow> OMG help I wanted to disable ALT+CLICK from bringing the window menu, and SOMEHOW I made it so that when I LEFT CLICK on ANY window,  it doesn't click, instead, it tries to move the window
<prashant> yaro r u there
<earthling> prashant: are you able to open other websites?
<beautifulsnow> So I cant click menus ;p
<cottima> Hello, I am trying to do an netinstall, but my campus uses Cisco Clean Access.  I cannot login onto it unless I have a browser.
<Odd-rationale> caleb_yau: Do you see a prompt?
<yaro> prashant: Okay, lets try a different address.
<prashant> ya
<zossso> alanbshepard70: Bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/72956
<bod_> beautifulsnow, hahahaha ;~)
<amenado> prodigel is this a laptop?
<prodigel> amenado: I'm referring to the driver. How can I 'reload it' ?
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Got the same error when using gnome-terminal --sync
<beautifulsnow> lol ;p
<prodigel> yes
<earthling> prashant: using web browser
<prodigel> amenado: yes
<yaro> prashant: Delete the DNS server IP addy I gave you and replace it with: 192.168.15.1
<Cpudan80> rrva: Do I need any special packages to use merged FB?
<CorruptTerrorist> hey all. i've fixed the kernel problem but now there is another... after installing the nvidia drivers, ubuntu loads in low grpahics mode
<caleb_yau> Odd-rationale It prompts me for name and password and then it stops doing anything after it displays some text
<amenado> prodigel which chip do you have on your wireless nic? if it was bcm43xx am not touching it..
<Odd-rationale> caleb_yau: like [caleb@ubuntu]$_
<rrva> Cpudan80: no, don't think so. It's just a lot of xf86-config tuning, and restarting X a dozen times
<caleb_yau> Odd-rationale nope
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> got my webcam working :D
<prodigel> amenado: donno, where should I look? grep dmesg for what?
<Odd-rationale> caleb_yau: Something similar?
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> is that the default selection? look in your xorg.conf
<caleb_yau> Odd-rationale no after the text is displayed i cant type anything
<earthling> yaro: just curious .. how do you know prashants DNS?
<Cpudan80> rrva: got it
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Thanks I'm reading up on the bug report you sent the link for.
<amenado> prodigel-> yes, dmesg; or lspci, lshw, or udevinfo
<zossso> alanbshepard70: sure.  let me know if it works for you
<Odd-rationale> caleb_yau: have you tried logging out and logging back in?
<yaro> earthling: Say what?
<prodigel> amenado: what whould I search for?
<konner> nvm i figured out automatic login myself.
<amenado> prodigel-> what did i ask you for?
<yaro> earthling: That's actually the DNS address I am using.
<caleb_yau> Odd-rationale of X Windows? I can try, this seems to be a recurring problem however
<prodigel> amenado: no bcm there
<earthling> yaro: both of you are on the sam LAN?
<zossso> alanbshepard70: the end of this post (Composite) may be the fix -- http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354767#c5
<Odd-rationale> caleb_yau: Do you get this problem in gnome-terminal?
<yaro> earthling: No.
<keito> I need to burn a .bin/cue file to dvd-r.  I have gnomebaker but this seems to be of no use.  I believe cdrecord is the way to go but the command I'm using cdrecord -dao cuefile=test.cue doesn't work any ideas?
<amenado> prodigel am just trying to avoid bcm43xx chip, its well known hard to work with chip..thats all
<lunks> How can I search for wireless networks actively?
<yaro> earthling: I am giving Prashant an address to the DNS server I use, which can resolve talk.google.com correctly.
<keito> dao seems to be where its going wrong
<alanbshepard70> zossso: I hope this isn't asking to much but maybe you can help with another issue I have. To use my dell computer with a PCI video card I have to follow the steps listed in my bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/191225 is there anyway to fix this issue while install ubuntu with the alt install CD? Even just getting it to boot and installing the nvidia drivers later would be a great help.
<keito> error: cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one.
<rrva> Cpudan80: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<prashant> yaro again it shows the same error
<prodigel> amenado: none taken, just I'm not into modules and stuff. Usually I limit myself to some vim/ssh and other simple stuff. I don't have much knowledge about drivers.
<lunks> How can I search for wireless networks actively?
<ScorpKing> does anyone here know how can i change the usplash theme for the ltsp image so thin-clients have a custom usplash theme? i've tried a few things but i'm only able to change the server's theme. any ideas?
<amenado> keito it has to be stored as .bin/.cue? can you not make an .iso of a whole dir and burn the .iso once you make it?
<earthling> yaro: is it working for him? ask him?
<yaro> prashant: Hmmm...
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, what didi you say before i left?
<ScorpKing> it's on edubuntu btw ^
<earthling> yaro: i dont think it will work that way?
<prashant> now it shows error resolving talk.google.com name or server not known
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> is that the default selection? look in your xorg.conf
<yaro> prashant: Try a web pash, I might have screwed you up.
<keito> amenado: i got the file as a bin.
<danand> lunks - in a terminal type iwlist <iface_name> scanning i think
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, is what the default selection?
<keito> amenado: i think you can convert the bin to iso though perhaps?
<amenado> keito so?
<prashant> i dont understand what r u telling
<earthling> yaro: DNS is through which your internet will work.. his DNS will be different
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> your resolutions, depth.
<amenado> keito it has to be stored as .bin/.cue? can you not make an .iso of a whole dir and burn the .iso once you make it?
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, i can't change them
<keito> amenado: I just wanna get this image onto a disc asap ;)
<prodigel> amenado: here is some from lshw. Is it useful? http://pastebin.com/m3209b16d
<yaro> earthling: I know, but tehre are some servers that are puclicly accessed. I have done this before with wget problems.
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> you have to sudo to modify xorg.conf
<CorruptTerrorist> how?
<prashant> yaro r u getting me
<keito> amenado: I have no dir to make an iso.  I already have the bin file nothing more
<yaro> prashant: I suggest maybe clearing out that addy I gave you and putting your OLD DNS in there.
<amenado> prodigel, can you do some legwork, i cant browse for everything..look for someting related to wireless
<zossso> alanbshepard70: installing from the alt CD would be a good idea.  I had problems with my SATA drive not recognized.  An Alt CD install worked fine... Give me one minute to look at the website
<ph8>  hey guys! I've got a corrupted pen drive! Does anyone know if i can still get the data off it? I can't mount it / run fsck although it is recognised as a device (sdc)
<lunks> How can I search for wireless networks actively?
<earthling> yaro: k.
<keito> amenado: making an iso of the folder that contains the bin file wouldn';t work i'm guessing?
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Ok great thanks
<earthling> prashant: hindi?
<amenado> keito you can create a dir? and put all your files there then make an iso of off the dir
<prashant> ya
<prashant> bolo
<prodigel> amenado: thanks anyways
<yaro> prashant: I don't know what else I can do to help you. Perhaps someone else on this channel can.
<amenado> keito, i am telling you it works, you can make an iso of a folder
<earthling> prashant: tera net kaam kar raha hai.. browser!
<jackault> I could translate into hindi if you got something to say to him
<prashant> haan
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, where IS my xorg.conf file?
<amenado> prodigel its not overly difficult to find...i help you help yourselve
<Slart> ph8: what kind of errors do you get if you try to mount it?
<ubunt1> En music messaging session har efterfrågats. Var god tryck på MM-ikonen för att acceptera.
<earthling> prashant: on that computer that you are trying to connect google talk to
<amenado> CorruptTerrorist-> you been playing around with resolution for several days now, you cant remember where it was? hehe
<zossso> alanbshepard70: have you tried the alt cd?
<jackault> apparently I'm not the only one heh
<amenado>   /etc/X11/
<Slart> ubunt1: english, please..
<keito> amenado: unless I'm missing something.... I have on my computer a folder containing a file called test.bin and test.cue.... are you saying i can create an iso of that folder and burn it and it will create a dvd-r playable in a dvd player?
<finalbeta> !bkinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bkinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prashant> pidgin
<ubunt1> I just joint in for the first time...  Can anyone help me finding a decent driver for ACER display AL1717???
<CorruptTerrorist> amenado, i tried changing it in screens and graphics... brb got to exit low graphics mode
<finalbeta> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ph8> Slart: Well, there's no sdc1 so i can't mount it? There are some read errors in dmesg
<keito> amenado: i don't have the original files that were used to create the bin image. so I can't just *create* an iso of those original files...
<Slart> ubunt1: you don't need drivers for a display.. it doesn't work?
<ph8> i've tried fsck.vfat /dev/sdc
<ph8> and that errors
<amenado> keito i did not say the dvd-r will be playable, all i said was you can create an iso off of  a directory, besides you were not clear of your goal so i gave you advise on assumptions
<ph8> (Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error
<ph8> )
<ph8> gparted says it has negative space(!)
<prashant> earthling getting me
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Yes. That's how I installed what I'm using now but to get it to work I had to remove my PCI card blacklist the drivers, shutdown, re-install the PCI card, boot to command prompt, reconfigure xorg and then install the nvidia drivers.
<prashant> earthling getting me
<earthling> prashant:on the advanced option set forece old on
<Slart> ph8: well.. if it isn't recognized as a hard drive I doubt you can run fsck on it..
<sjs> hi i saw somebody running windows within ubuntu
<ph8> indeed
<sjs> what did they use?
<ph8> any ideas at all?
<ubunt1> Nop... Just a blurr  or completely black...
<Slart> ph8: have you tried running testdisk on it?
<keito> amenado: I think you need to go back and read the original post --> I need to burn a .bin/cue file to dvd-r.  I have gnomebaker but this seems to be of no use.  I believe cdrecord is the way to go but the command I'm using cdrecord -dao cuefile=test.cue doesn't work any ideas? PRETTY CLEAR?!!
<amenado> keito, btw what is in this .bin and .cue  a windows game?
<alanbshepard70> sjs: Probably VMware
<danand> keito - take a look at this link for .bin .cue files - http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/#toc15
<zossso> alanbshepard70: I see.
<earthling> prashant:connect port 443
<sjs> hmm thanks alan!
<prashant> i do
<keito> danand: ty
<Slart> ubunt1: a blur?? I couldn't make my computer create a blur if I wanted to.. you mean you see something on the screen.. but it's blurred?
<yaro> prashant: I am sorry I could not help you. D:
<prashant> then
<alanbshepard70> sjs: Checkout the synaptic package manager and install VMWare server for free if you'd like to do it as well.
<keito> amenado: no. it is not a windows game.  it's a video file (.avi)
<Slart> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<prashant> its okkkkkkkkkk
<keito> amenado: cheers anyways ;)
<prashant> yaro
<amenado> keito did you mention anything there that your iso has to play in a dvd-r ? you just said you want to burn..
<earthling> prashant:server talk.google.com
<keito> amenado: I have NO ISO!!!
<Slart> ph8: it's the only thing I know of that might be able to see some files.. or tell you what's wrong
<prashant> then
<amenado> keito well good luck
<sjs> alanbshepard70: hmm thanks for ur help i'll try it out on my laptop now
<earthling> prashant:then save
<prashant> after server
<keito> amenado: cheers
<alanbshepard70> sjs: You're most welcome.
<jackault> Prashant: Google already has a help page with detailed instructions for getting pidgin up and running with gtalk.
<ubunt1> Yes and obviously has someone experienced the same because there is a script around - but I can figure out how to make a driver file from it
<respawn> hello , i have install grub for multiboot with windows xp and linux but now i can start linux but not windows xp i have message error : invalid device requested
<respawn> si how get a good start ?
<zossso> alanbshepard70: Did you disable the onboard 'after' your install?
<prashant> jackault would u give m the url
<jackault> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en-ca&answer=24073
<alanbshepard70> zossso: yes.
<danand> kieto - think i used the bchunk utility in the past for converting bin/cue to iso :)
<sjs> alanbshepard70: i check everything that pops up from the synaptic package manager when i search for vmware?
<hischild> danand, yeah bchunk works perfectly for that
<alanbshepard70> zossso: If it's possible to do during install I don't know how.
<prashant> earthling r u there
<yaro> prashant: Please be a little patient.
<keito> how do I find out which device is my cd/dvd drive?
<zossso> alanbshepard70: Sorry, I mean disabling it in the BIOS?
<Scunizi> keito, i found that a .bin file is a compressed image file like an iso.. you might be able to uncompress it then use k3b or whatever for burning to a dvd for playback.. checkout #1
<yaro> keito: Should be /dev/cdrom
<respawn> i cannot start now windows xp :(
<konner_> whats a easy way to install the nvidia drivers
<danand> kieto - look in your /etc/fstab file
<Scunizi> keito, sorry  http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/12/05/open-extract-and-convert-daa-iso-and-bin-files-in-linux-with-free-poweriso-for-linux/
<Slart> keito: or /dev/dvd  .. or /dev/scd
<earthling> prashant:as jackault says... follow that.. but make sure your net is working.... you should be getting 0% loss on "ping www.google.com" ctrl+c to exit
<keito> Scunizi: cheers bro
<alanbshepard70> zossso: My BIOS doesn't support disabling the onboard driver and from what I've read even the dell with a BIOS that lets you do that still have the same problem anyway.
<konner_> whats a easy way to install the nvidia drivers
<Slart> keito: do a "cat /etc/mtab" and see if anything in there uses a cd filesystem
<respawn> anyone can help me please i'm beginer :(
<Scunizi> keito, is that what you're looking for?
<eth01> earthling, no, wrong. not for everybody.
<Slart> konner_: restricted drivers
<keito> Scunizi: should be ;)
<jackault> earthling: If he's here asking for help then isn't his net working anyway?
<Slart> konner_: or rather.. the restricted drivers manager
<Slart> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danand> keito - trial and error with the eject command works too :) ie eject /dev/cdrom will pop the drawer out on your cd drive if its the correct device!
<keito> Slart: yaro: thank you
 * bluefoxx is away: lost in his thoughts...or my music and memories{ahh, the memories indeed}
<Scunizi> keito, please deposit 100 pesos into my international help fund... :)
<keito> danand: nice one
<Slart> you're welcome, keito
<LjL-Temp> !away > bluefox83
<danand> Kieto - did you get my last about bchunk utility?
<earthling> prashant: may be he is on other computer on xchat and trying to configure it on other comp.. that what i thiought
<eth01> LjL-Temp
<keito> Scunizi: LOL will do....... ;)
<eth01> he's already been told ^ ;)
<LjL-Temp> uhm, the other bluefox i guess
<zossso> alanbshepard70: wow.
<keito> danand: no?
<bod_> guys, can you upgrade to hardy, then downgrade to gutsy without a problem? how would you go about doing it?
<respawn> hello , i have install grub for multiboot with windows xp and linux but now i can start linux but not windows xp i have message error : invalid device requested
<danand> kieto - think i used the bchunk utility in the past for converting bin/cue to iso :)
<credible> bod_: no
<keito> danand: ahh was it a link? just got it
<credible> bod_: downgrading is explictly not supported
<yaro> bod_: Why are you doing that?
<credible> explicitly*
<bod_> credible, yaro, not me, asking for someone in #winehq
<Squawk> redmonkey, can you paste your menu.lst in a pastebin and link to it
<earthling> jackault: yaro got him to ping google and he got 100% loss that got me concerned..
<danand> kieto - you can do an sudo apt-get install bchunk to get that. if i remember right it was easy to use
<rambo3> how do i change group permission to read and write ?
<konner_> it says nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<jarrettgreen> What switch to I use to chmod a dir but also ALL of the sub folders and items IN that directory
<Squawk> rambo3, chmod g+rw file
<credible> jarrettgreen: -R
<respawn> anyone can help me please ?
<Squawk> jarrettgreen, chmod -R
<credible> be very careful with that though
<prashant> now it shows ssl connection failed
<Tido> how can I figure out the drive names for my main partition and my swap partition? Like sda1, 2, etc?
<jackault> earthling: Ah, alright.
<jarrettgreen> credible - because you can't undo it?
<rambo3> Squawk, no
<konner_> what do i do if nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<jackault> earthling: I bet he typed "ping google" ;)
<credible> jarrettgreen: right
<respawn> anyone can see me ? :o
<Squawk> rambo3, how no? it works?
<ScorpKing> what package do i need to use desklets or screenlets?
<menisk_> respawn, no
<Squawk> respawn,cant see you
<respawn> a ok
<respawn> i'm alive
<respawn> ^
<respawn> ^^
<earthling> prashant: did you have the ssl option checked?
<cottima> is there a browser on the netinstall cd?
<respawn> so anyone have a good idea for my probleme ?
<prashant> noooooooooo
<ScorpKing> is there something for gnome like superkaramba on kde?
<jarrettgreen> credible - it's my public folder in apche - would I be ok chmod modding everything to 755? I'm having trouble including some .js files after moving them to an includes folder
<ph8> gay
<rambo3> Squawk, no it doesn't , i was asking for group policy . for www-data f.ex. if you upload file it has no read right in its own directory
<Kate_mins> hello, i have 4 files of text , and i want to merge them in specipic order how can i do that using "cat" command ?
<Squawk> respawn, yeah sorry, I actualy pasted to redmonkey by misatke
<konner_> what do i do if nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<respawn> ah
<respawn> ok
<respawn> =)
<earthling> prashant: k. what was the proxy type?
<prashant> no proxy
<earthling> prashant: the last option in advanced tab
<danhs> hey, I have a rather simple question.....if I want to move a config file, vsftpd, in this case...what's the best way to make /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf the active config file instead of /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<respawn> Squawk,  i can past the menu.list in query with you ?
<Squawk> respawn,c can you put your menu.lst in a pastebin and link to it so I can take a look, and also the output of running fdisk, and then p (print partition tables)
<respawn> beacause i don"t want flood the channel
<prashant> gnome proxy
<Squawk> respawn, yeah go for it
<earthling> prashant: use global proxy settings
<danhs> I realize I can just monkey around in /etc/init.d/vsftpd, but I figure that would screw up debian apt-get and all that
<danhs> seems unwise
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to get rt61 wirelles driver working without loosing connection?
<keito> danand: thanks again
<jarrettgreen> how do I see what the chmod already is on a file?
<ubunt1> There are some script on other ubuntu - sites. But they just say that I shall use the terminal window which is impossible in the initial  installation. And there are WINDOWS-XP drivers from ACER at their support site
<Squawk> jarrettgreen, ls -l shows permissions
<prashant> there is no such option
<konner_> Can someone help me......
<earthling> prashant: k..
<jackault> konner_: Enable it?
<prashant> now my brouser not work
<Squawk> respawn, pm not here?
<konner_> How do i enable it...
<konner_> nvm
<Kate_mins> how can i merge files in specific order using "cat" command ?
<earthling> prashant:  if the browser is not working then may be your net is down
<danand> keito - no problem
<Squawk> karmue, whichever is first will be first in the output
<Squawk> Kate_mins:,  whichever is first will be first in the output
<suxxor> when mark all files is home and click properties and than permissions it says that i am not an owner and I can`t change these permissions , i ask about this because before i log in the session it shows one warning about this permissions but i can`t understand what to do
<Squawk> karmue, sorry wrong tab complete
<prashant> but before changing d setting it works properly
<karmue> Squawk: no problem
<Squawk> Kate_mins, ie cat file1 file2 file3 > newfile, will put them in that order
<respawn> Squawk can u accepte my files please
<prashant> earthling
<prashant> earthling r u there
<Squawk> respawn, I never got offered them. Did you try to dcc? just copy and paste in a query
<respawn> ok
<earthling> prashant:  changing the settings of pidgin will noteffect your net conn
<earthling> prashant:  dont worry
<earthling> prashant: you in some iit?
<prashant> i change d ip of dns
<Guest_294> Hi some help please I am trying to install 7.10 and can't get the nic to work I set as DHCP or static w/proper # and is not working any pointers website tutorials that anyone knows about?
<prashant> noooooooo
<prashant> in kiit
<cottima> is the desktop install cd a live cd too?
<prashant> r u in iit
<earthling> prashant: dont play with the DNS please..it will make you loose the internet connection
<gnarlyc> yest cottima
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to get rt61 wirelles driver working without loosing connection?
<Guest_294> Is 7.10 problematic w/wired nic?
<zossso> alanbshepard70: This is the best I could find.  Looks the same as your process but mentions 'envy' -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492120  -- bummer
<Squawk> respawn, still no pm, can you paste in a pastebin service and link to it?
<erUSUL> Kate_mins: cat file1 file2 file3...filen   ??
<prashant> plz tell d ip
<toremees> hi
<alanbshepard70> zossso: Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I'll start reading, thanks again.
<earthling> prashant: i  cant ..
<zossso> alanbshepard70: not a problem.
<prashant> kkkkkkk
<prashant> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<toremees> Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy on Lenovo T60
<earthling> prashant: do you know any one into linux in your college then ask him
<_leon_> can somebody help, i cant login on root
<ubunt1> I am leaving now - my lady is calling, Please check AL1717-scripts and let me know how to make the system identifying the text as a driver command.
<toremees> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683000
<_leon_> sudo su or sudo -i command not work :S
<earthling> prashant: first hand help is always better
<prashant> where r u
<sd32> !hardy herron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy herron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sd32> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<earthling> prashant: fy?
<earthling> prashant: y?
<CorruptTerrorist> can someone help me change my screen resolution to 1680x1050@60hz ?
<respawn> all past done Squawk
<respawn> hum Squawk  where i find this ?
<respawn> i'm beginer ^^
<toremees> same issue, suddenly folders wont open any more
<prashant> earthling u belong to which coll
<toremees> lenovo t60 ununtu 7.10
<toremees> whats the reason ?
<earthling> prashant: nit, trichi
<toremees> does anybody had such issue ?
<Squawk> respawn, something fishy going on then, since I dont see any queries
<Squawk> respawn, one sec il get url for a pastebin
<prashant> branch
<mmschnei> My dual monitor setup just stopped being dual, nvidia-settings now only shows one monitor, yet both are on, the output from monitor 1 is being copied to monitor 2, anyone have any ideas how to fix this? I didn't explicitly make any changes, not sure what happened.
<Squawk> respawn: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<HoNgOuRu> how do I set my wifi pci card in passive mode??? thanks just for reading this
<respawn> ok thx Squawk
<earthling> prashant: sorry couldnt help..  and lets just keep it to ubuntu.. dont want to get kicked
<mmschnei> Xorg.0.log shows no relevant Errors
<prashant> okkkkkkkk
<respawn> Squawk
<Guest_294> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<respawn> Squawk i past the url in query
<CorruptTerrorist> can someone help me change my screen resolution to 1680x1050@60hz ?
<vitaliy> hello
<Squawk> respawn, hokay, but since I dont seem to be getting queries, that wont work
<vitaliy> can someone link me to the official Release Notes/Change Log for Ubuntu versions?
<Squawk> respawn, paste in here, nobody can get anything thats troubling from it, and someone else might help too ;)
<respawn> so i past here ?
<vitaliy> I am looking at the release notes, and it looks like a list of known bugs with the release
<respawn> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d178b4ad4
<ubunt1> En music messaging session har efterfrågats. Var god tryck på MM-ikonen för att acceptera.
<ubunt1> En music messaging session har efterfrågats. Var god tryck på MM-ikonen för att acceptera.
<Itaku> someone hacked my msn account how do i get it back?
<claudio76> hi to all... i'm italian (so....sorry for my bad english). I have a great problem...i'm not able to shut my gutsy down...when i try to shut it down, usplash appears....the orange stripe goes down to zero and then it stops....it seems that the hard disk goes down (i can hear the sound of it switching off) but the computer is still on with the ubuntu logo on the monitor...ah....i have a dell inspiron 531 with an ati 2400
<Itaku> someone hacked my msn account how do i get it back?
<Squawk> Itaku, contact msn
<Itaku> i did a week ago
<sd132> wtf somebody stole my nic and its still registered to me????????????
<Itaku> they did crap
<Squawk> Itaku, im guessing ubuntu people will be able to do less
<CorruptTerrorist> can someone help me change my screen resolution to 1680x1050@60hz ?
<Itaku> craaaaaaaaaaaap
<Squawk> respawn, what error do you get when you try to boot windows?
<erUSUL> !fixres | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<respawn> Squawk invalid device requested
<toremees> CorruptTerrorist: why'd not setting your parameters onto xorg.conf ?
<CorruptTerrorist> erUSUL, i've tried that, and that too toremees
<sd132> sd32,whty did you steal my nic?
<claudio76> hi to all... i'm italian (so....sorry for my bad english). I have a great problem...i'm not able to shut my gutsy down...when i try to shut it down, usplash appears....the orange stripe goes down to zero and then it stops....it seems that the hard disk goes down (i can hear the sound of it switching off) but the computer is still on with the ubuntu logo on the monitor...ah....i have a dell inspiron 531 with an ati 2400
<Squawk> respawn, can you describe your drive setup. Ie, number of hard drives, partitioning. In particular, the location of windows partition, and the location of the linux root partition
<earthling> mad_max02: did the mount work?
<erUSUL> claudio76: have you found something on the logs that could explain the "freeze" ??
<amenado> claudio76-> try to do this   sudo ifdown eth0;  (shutdown all your interfaces ) then you can issue the shutdown command or click to shutdown
<toremees> this must be on the default resolution line
<zossso> mmschnei: I've had a similar problem and somehow fixed it.  Give me a little while and I'll try to help you
<toremees> what is your default 8,16,24 ???
<claudio76> erUSUL: i don't know how to check the log
<toremees> set this to the default resolution line in xorg.conf
<Guest_294> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<sd132> thats wierd,   i now have two nics with out doing anything
<claudio76> amenado: but it's not connected to a router at the moment.....
<Guest_294> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<respawn> Squawk,  windows xp 1 and windows xp 2 are installed on /dev/hdb1 linux are installed on /dev/sda6
<joetotale> hi all, trying to install 7.10 64-bit from the live + install CD. I get as far as the menu offering 'run & install', 'install safe graphic mode' etc.  Whichever install method I choose my (old) LCD monitor shuts down.
<Veinor> I tried installing eclipse via apt-get and I didn't get any offline documentation; is there any way I can get it?
<joetotale> how can I set the resolution?
<Guest_294> !static ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Squawk> respawn, 2 windows installs? k
<respawn> yes
<respawn> on one disque
<erUSUL> claudio76: System>Admin>System Events (Sucesos del sistema in spanish) also on /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<Squawk> respawn, ok the only thing that looks iffy to me is the two "map" lines, but I have never come accross an install that has 2 installs of windows
<Guest_294> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<toremees> someone had issues with nautilus on lenovo t60 (suddenly folders not opening any more) ?
<claudio76> ersthanks...let me check.....ahhhhhhh.....after grub i have "starting up..." on black screen (and it stays there a bit too much)
<Squawk> respawn, I would try commenting out the lines with map, and see what effect that is. Also, have a go at changing root to rootnoverify
<respawn> ok
<earthling> Guest_294: why do you need nic to work during installation?
<amenado> claudio76-> do you do a sync; sync; sync before shutting the system down? if not, do this as a habit..sync before shutting down
<hendrixski> Is there any good open source inventory software anybody would recommend?
<BarryToeman> claudio76: does it shutdown properly with "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<finn_> what do you want to invent?
<rycole> hey guys. im about to download and install ubuntu on my desktop. im not sure which one to get, though. i see there are several kinds - gobuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu
<rycole> is there one that's 'best' for a desktop user?
<claudio76> amenado: i don't know what a sync is...please help me......ah...i'm reading syslog and i se "[fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 20000400
<Guest_294> !wake on lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake on lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danand> claudio76 - i have just done a quick google about your problem .... some posts suggest your problem may be solved by passing the apci=force command to the kernel at boot time.
<Tu13es> rycole: I'd say just plain ubuntu
<claudio76> wait wait....what should i do?
<Tu13es> but I've only used that and kubuntu
<amenado> claudio76-> sync means to flush the write buffers to hd if it has not done so yet..  man sync  for more explanations
<claudio76> i'm a newbie.....please be patient with me
<danand> claudio76 - are you using kde desktop?
<_Oz_> We will, claudio76.
<_Oz_> You're in good hands here.
<claudio76> danand: no...i have gnome
<claudio76> _Oz_: thanks
<claudio76> so?
 * amenado spreads  a big safety net for claudio76 
<claudio76> :)
<respawn> Squawk u can see the 2 disque dur there
<respawn> http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=934nfo69.png&error=0#
<respawn> http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/image.php?img=59qobxko.png
<FloodBot2> respawn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to get rt61 wireless driver working without loose the connection all the time?
<jolenzy> good evening :)
<claudio76> i have come here cause in ubuntu-it they've not been able to solve my problem
<mehrab> hi everyone
<Link> hi!! could someone help me with samba+ldap issue?
<l815> are there any good python compilers?
<danand> claudio76 - there is a post in the forums conceerning just this prob - it suggests adding acpi=force to the kernel parameters at boot time to solve the problem - do you know how to do this?
<claudio76> i'm trying to write in english in best way i can
<mehrab> how can I move my home directory to another partiotin?
<claudio76> danand: ehmmmm...no
<amenado> mehrab-> is the new /home ready?
<CorruptTerrorist> AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH...
<Squawk> respawn, that looks like at least one of the windows is on the sda device. Change the grub entry to (hd2,0) instead of (hd1,0)
<CorruptTerrorist> i need a solution
<mehrab> amenado: no, but I can make it
<claudio76> danand: will this have influence only when i'll shut it down? i'm scared cause i'm able to turn it on
<amenado> mehrab-> well have it ready and ask again
<_Oz_> really simple ubuntu problem here.  I keep my mp3 collection on a mounted NTFS drive.  Every time I access the drive I have to enter my admin password.  When I want to play mp3s in amarok, the files are all greyed out until I access the HD and use the password to get in.  How do I get around this?
<Squawk> respawn, can you paste methe output of running fdisk, and then pressing "p", in another pastebin
<claudio76> danand: ehmmm...are you still there? ...just to know it
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to get rt61 wireless driver working without loose the connection all the time?
<earthling> _0z_: chmod for that drive
<_Oz_> earthling: how?
<joetotale> polite bump re: my Q about setting monitor resolution at live CD install menu :)
<respawn> Squawk for fdisk
<respawn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57742/
<danand> claudio76 - its quite simple .... you just need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file... first make a backup of your file ... type sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.orig
<Faust-C> what gnome launchers are out there like AWN (avant window navigator)
<_Oz_> earthling: I right click on the drive but I'm not allowed to change permissions in "properties"
<earthling> _0z_: what are the permission for the drive now?
<_Oz_> read only
<Faust-C> i cant seem to find AWN in any of the repos ..
<earthling> _0z_: what is the path?
<_Oz_> the owner is root
<Faust-C> and i cant remember any other launchers
<claudio76> danand: ok...already done it....i've changed the resolutions before
<_Oz_> path is /media/151 GB
<danand> claudio76 - patience - i type sloooowwww :]
<claudio76> danand: ah no wait....i've not done it....wait
<CorruptTerrorist> i would appreciate it SO much if someone could give me a solution to my problem... after i install the latest nVidia drivers, i restart gdm, which boots in SAFE GRAPHICS MODE!!! ARGH!!!
<Squawk> respawn, sorry I should have been more specific. You need to run it for each disk. So, fdisk /dev/sda, or fdisk /dev/hdb
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to get rt61 wireless driver working without loose the connection all the time?
<earthling> _0z_: open the terminal . go to that path and "ls -l" it will have the first column as drxx--
<respawn> ok
<mehrab> amenado: ok, what should I do now?
<amenado> mehrab-> is the new /home ready?
<mehrab> amenado: yes
<amenado> mehrab-> how many users do you want moved
<amenado> ?
<_Oz_> earthling: drwxrwxrwx
<ArmyMan007> hi all...
<_Oz_> earthling: that's what it says by "151 GB"
<mehrab> amenado: just one
<_Oz_> earthling: should be 777, right?
<earthling> _0z_: then you must not be having any prob!
<amenado> mehrab-> you have a /home/username  created?  what is the permission you assigned to that dir?
<_Oz_> earthling: I can't adjust permissions though
<earthling> _0z_: you have given full permissionns
<claudio76> danand: ok...done it!!!! i made a copy...now i suppose i have to type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  !?!?!?!
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> waz up?
<ArmyMan007> i just wanted to know which linux i should use if i want to use the host computer internet connection (i want to use a USB flash linux, not install a linux via USB)
<_Oz_> earthling: by default, every time I boot this machine up, amarok launches and all of the files on that drive are greyed out
<Darkmystere> errdil, i cant get internet to work in Ubuntu wicd says its connected but firefox doesnt go to the homepage
<Darkmystere> Anyways think getting a new driver would help because the other day i was messing with internet connection sharing...
<Darkmystere> but then again can some one help plz?
<danand> claudio76 - almost - type gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_Oz_> earthling: I have to put the password in by going to computer->151 GB and then amarok works
<mehrab> amenado: how should i set permissions?
<Link> HI!! anyone could help me with samba+ldap issue????
<earthling> _0z_: k
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> you had the liveCD ..thats good enuff..however to make it run off of a usb drive there are extra steps to do
<claudio76> danand: ok...done it
<earthling> _0z_: how does your fstab for 151 GB look like
<amenado> mehrab-> how is your /home/username set now?
<_Oz_> earthling: so what's going on, do you know?
<CorruptTerrorist> i would appreciate it SO much if someone could give me a solution to my problem... after i install the latest nVidia drivers, i restart gdm, which boots in SAFE GRAPHICS MODE!!! ARGH!!!
<respawn> Squawk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57743/
<ArmyMan007> !amenado what kind of extra steps?
<ArmyMan007> oops...
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: did you do a full reboot?
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, yep
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> to tell the pc it can boot off of the usb drive  and maybe some initrd stuff..
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: did you install via the restricted drivers manager?
<mehrab> amenado: I dont know what do you mean by how
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> do you have one of those usb hard disk?
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, no... i had to use the linux installer
<Squawk> respawn, ok so the drives you want mounted for windows are sda1 and hdb1? that right?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: no
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: its better to use the restricted drivers manager
<earthling> _0z_: "cat /etc/fstab" what does the line containing 151 GB look like?
<nicolah> is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ down ?
<amenado> mehrab what is your  username ?   /home/?
<clic1> QUESTION: How to manage running tasks? I went to end the firefox task.
<danand> claudio76 - ok scroll down to the bottom of the file .... you'll see an entry for your kernel - you should see a line like  -   title     Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic    - under that a line that begins     root       (hd.... etc      then under that a line that starts kernel     /vmlinuz ..... etc
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, i would if i could
<claudio76> danand: ah rember also that when i turn the pc on, after grub, the words "starting up..." are on my screen for a too long time....anyway...
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: cant you uninstall what you did?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: is that the only way i can use the local computer's internet connection? by having a USB HD?
<mehrab> /home/mehrab
<respawn> Squawk maybe i don"t know i do just i have windows in same disk =)
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> i have installed it on a usb hard disk, the laptop supports booting off of a usb hd..so it work flawlessly
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, yeah, and i do when it fails
<earthling> clic1: "ps -ef |grep firefox"
<mehrab> amenado: /home/mehrab
<claudio76> danand: yes...i see it
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: what?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> but if using a USB thumb drive..i think there is the extra steps..
<[T]an1> getting the following error when opening k3b and other similar applications:
<[T]an1> No CD/DVD writer found.
<[T]an1> K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.
<amenado> mehrab-> and the new one?
<respawn> Squawk i have one disk for two windows xp and sd6 is for linux =)
<earthling> clic1: you will get the PID column value... type-- "kill -9 PID"
<ArmyMan007> amenado: can u expand on that?
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, as soon as the drivers failed, i uninstalled them
<danand> claudio76 - the line that starts kernel is the one you want to edit ..... goto the end of the line and add    acpi=force
<mehrab> amenado: /home
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> you can use the liveCD but its a bit slower
<iKap> hi how can i check which broadcom card/chip i have in my laptop?!
<Darkmystere> Anyways think getting a new driver would help because the other day i was messing with internet connection sharing...
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: so why cant you try the restricted drivers manager?
<Darkmystere> but then again can some one help plz?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: and i can't connet to the internet...
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, it's an 8800gt
<_Oz_> earthling: how do I fstab
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> the usb pen drive is slightly different beast..
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: ah, then maybe its not supported yet
<ArmyMan007> amenado: how so?
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: which sucks
<Squawk> respawn, I would make 2 different entries for windows in menu.lst. One where you have "Title=windows, root (hd2,0), makeactive, chainloader +1", that needs to go on four lines, and will give you an option to load the first of your windows installs. you need to do pretty much the same for your second windows install (call it windows2), but have root (hd1,0) instead. ANd that should work
<earthling> _0z_: run in terminal "cat /etc/fstab" what does the line containing 151 GB look like?
<claudio76> danand:  ok....save and i try to close.....ok?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> if you can boot off of a liveCD, then you can click on System->Adminstration->Network  here you can select your interfaces and connect to the internet
<_Oz_> earthling: got it
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, considering that nvidia offers linux/ubuntu drivers for the card, it's obviously supported
<danand> claudio76 - yep thats it
<ArmyMan007> amenado: i've already tried that, but it is not working
<earthling> _0z_: show that particular line
<_Oz_> earthling: http://pastebin.com/daedbd24
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: well, its supported by nvidia, but ubuntu has a lag of support sometimes
<respawn> ok
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: so, in ubuntu, it might not be supported
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> i dont have the details off top of my head regarding the differences on usb pen drive and a usb hd..but you can google for ubuntu on usb disk, and it will tell you that
<mrkus> hi, wie darf ich folgenden fehler bei dem versuch der installation des licurl3-paketes verstehen/beheben? -> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/18018
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> what have you tried?
<earthling> _0z_: just a min
<respawn> Squawk that's nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, considering there are multiple howto's, i know it works
<amenado> mehrab-> you have two separate partitions name /home ?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: A) take it easy, i'm not looking for quick reply answers... B) i've tried to connect to the internet via the USB ubuntu boot, and it did not connect
<claudio76> danand: it doesn't work :(
<respawn> Squawk can u paste me the setting for this on paste site please :)
<Squawk> respawn, yeah
<Squawk> respawn, sure, one sec
<ArmyMan007> amenado: i might as well just google it up...
<scraga2> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? ubuntu picks up my soundcard and has correct drives, nothing's muted so I don't get why I don't have any sound.
<respawn> Squawk thanks you
<fliegenderfrosch> mrkus: das paket "libcurl3-openssl-dev" ist nicht installiert, das zu installierende Paket hängt aber davon ab
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> lets just make sure i follow you, this is a laptop or desktop?
<nicolah> is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ down ?
<danbhfive> CorruptTerrorist: well, the only suggestion that I can think of is to reorder the resolutions in your xorg.conf file.   Make sure that a low resolution is first
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to get rt61 wireless driver working without loose the connection all the time?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: desktop
<danand> claudio76 - did you use the gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst command ??
<CorruptTerrorist> danbhfive, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665018&page=4
<danand> claudio76 - and then enter your password?
<daef> hi there...
<mehrab> amenado: my home directory is now in filesystem partition : /home/mehrab
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> and without the ubuntu, it is running a windows? and it has access to the internet?
<claudio76> danand: yes
<danbhfive> noelferreira: try changing the channel that the wireless hub operates on
<daef> everybody: hi!
<amenado> mehrab this is the new one? or is this the old one?
<mehrab> amenado:and now I want to mive to another partition
<danand> claudio76 - what is the error you are getting?
<earthling> _0z_: do you plug in the device after the system reboots or is it on the system?
<mehrab> amenado: the old one
<ArmyMan007> amenado: yes... my connection is wireless. i'm not the computer having the router pluged in, but my internet is working just fine on my windows
<amenado> mehrab what is the name of the new one? /partitionname?
<bartzitz> anyone using openbox? can't get parcellite global keybinding to work.
<_Oz_> earthling: it's an internal HD\
<ArmyMan007> amenado: just for you to know, i havn't set up anything in ubuntu
<scraga2> daef: this is a tech support chat, if you've got a question just ask it, there is a chat somewhere, don't know it's name off the top of my head though
<fliegenderfrosch> mrkus: btw: the german support channel is #ubuntu-de
<claudio76> danand: no errors....the orange bar under ubuntu logo goes down to zero....and then it stops there
<l815> is there a fast way to get the gtk dev to program with?
<daef> scraga2: okay
<daef> i used debian for about 3 years... now i want to join the ubuntu-community... should i wait for the LTS (08.sth.) or should i start off with 7.10?
<danbhfive> !sudo | _leon_  try looking at these first
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> just an fyi, several wireless chips have issues in ubuntu, the infamous one is bcm43xx...so if your laptop had that chip, you may come across this issues
<mehrab> amenado: /media/disk
<ubotu> _leon_  try looking at these first: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<earthling> _0z_: is it /dev/sda5
<danand> claudio76 - it wont work yet - you've got to get it to reboot first - are you on another machine as well ie on irc on a different machine?
<claudio76> ah...and i'm restarting the pc....the words "Starting up..." after grub are still a bit too slow....they stay on the monitor a bit too much
<ArmyMan007> amenado: may i just remind you that we are speaking of a desktop, not a laptop...
<iKap> where could i find the broadcomm drivers i need?! im going to be installing ndiswrapper, but cant seem to find the drivers i need.. anyone know? i have a broadcom 4318.. i need the windows drivers so i can use ndiswrapper.
<amenado> mehrab is that the new home directory you want the mehrab user to use? or would it be  /media/disk/mehrab?
<_Oz_> earthling: I'm not sure how to answer that
<crashed> Hey guys, I've been trying so hard to get my tv tuner card to work in kubuntu but I can't figure it out.
<crashed> Anyone here capable of helping>
<daef> i mean..: will there be a lot of new stuff in the first release 2008??
<earthling> _0z_: k
<claudio76> danand: yes...i'm on another machine....wait i try to switch it off again
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> oh same thing, desktop have issues too withwireless chip bmc43xx..
<Squawk> respawn, ok this "should" work. If not, change rootnoverify to root. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d149523ba .
<_Oz_> earthling: there are two physical HDs in the computer
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> see the posting from ikap..
<Squawk> respawn, I included your linux one too (not sure if thats the correct one, I didnt check)
<earthling> _0z_: k
<_Oz_> earthling: one of the two is a 300gb drive which is split into two partitions
<ArmyMan007> amenado: ok. let's just say the Ubuntu hasn't been able to detect it (altough it said it did), is that possible?
<mehrab> amenado: yes this is
<_Oz_> the 151gb partition is the one I keep my m3s on and it is called "151 GB" as a drive name in Ubuntu
<respawn> ok Squawk i will try
<earthling> _0z_: you will notice that /dev/sda5 has no options following it , while other have. right?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> yes its possible,
<no_maam> hi
<ArmyMan007> amenado: could you please repost the message from ikap?
<_Oz_> right
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> can you verify what wireless chip that desktop is using?
<_Oz_> yeah, and it's formatted NTFS
<_Oz_> earthling: so I think /dev/sda5 is the 151gb drive
<Squawk> respawn, im away now for a while, il be back in a bit, good luck
<amenado> ArmyMan007->   <iKap> where could i find the broadcomm drivers i need?! im going to be installing ndiswrapper, but cant seem to find the drivers i need.. anyone know? i have a broadcom 4318.. i need the windows drivers so i can use ndiswrapper.
<_leon_> can somebody help me, i cant login on root by sudo su command or sudo -i
<iKap> ArmyMan007,  where could i find the broadcomm drivers i need?! im going to be installing ndiswrapper, but cant seem to find the drivers i need.. anyone know? i have a broadcom 4318.. i need the windows drivers so i can use ndiswrapper
<_leon_> :S
<ArmyMan007> amenado: how would you like me to check?
<no_maam> how can I launch this tool which comes up when the "running in low graphics mode" error message appears?
<claudio76> danand: ok...i tried to restart it again and to switch it off again....but i get the same problem
<Yaddaddad> I did a dist-upgrade on my laptop, but I find the lid event sounds to be annoying. How do I turn OFF the lid sounds ??
<no_maam> I don't know the name of the tool which is used to configure the x-server
<daef>  where will be the main differences between 7.10 and 8.04?? (except the long term support ;)
<respawn> Squawk i remove this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57745/
<earthling> _0z_: yes.. change the options there. use this link to understand the fstab http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> if you were booted in windows, umm i guess in control panel, and network something, i kind of forget how things are in windows..i dont have a windows in my area.
<_leon_> can somebody help me, i cant login on root by sudo su command or sudo -i
<ArmyMan007> amenado: let me get back to you on that. just a sec..
<scraga2> daef: there's #ubuntu+1 that's about the latest release, your proberly gonna get better answers to that there
<daef> _leon_: sudo passwd
<daef> scraga2: ty
<amenado> mehrab yes this is what?
<_leon_> <daef> _leon_: sudo passwd
<earthling> _0z_: also try this and pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<_leon_> i cant
<_Oz_> earthling: reading now
<danand> claudio76 - :( .... ok. do you get the same problem if you issue the command    sudo shutdown -h now   from the terminal
<bartwe> just installed ubuntu server
<_leon_> i try it...
<bartwe> but it keeps crashing after the first reboot
<claudio76> danand: let me try...wait
<ArmyMan007> amenado: Network Card :	D-Link AirPlus DWL-520+ Wireless PCI Adapter
<mehrab> amenado: /media/disk   I want this to be my new home directory (the whole partition)
<jester7> bartwe:  define "crashing"
<sacredg> whats up everyone
<ArmyMan007> amenado: helpfull?
<_Oz_> earthling: http://pastebin.com/d4d28d583
<mehrab> amenado : I think this can help me http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<_leon_> deaf: are you see the screan ?
<daef> _leon_: try "sudo passwd" or "sudo bash" and then passwd
<bartwe> jester7: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address f89ffffc
<amenado> mehrab basically what i want you to do is.. in /etc/passwd  edit it for the user mehrab, point the /home/mehrab to  /media/disk
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> yes..
<daef> _leon_: i see the screen
<bartwe> jester7: allways the same address
<sacredg> can anyone tell me how to get itunes on ubuntu?
<respawn> Squawk i remove this ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57745/ or not ? ^^
<amenado> mehrab then reboot
<_leon_> i set the root password in recovery on start
<fliegenderfrosch> sacredg: you have to use wine, but what do you need it for?
<_leon_> i set the root password in recovery on start
<daef> sacredg: doesnt aptitude find it?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: ok. then how is it possible that the boot from the USB could not find the card automaticly and connect to it?
<_leon_> but when i enter in system i cant login
<earthling> _0z_: dont change the fstab file yet.
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> hang on, let me see if your wireless chip drivers are readily available on the liveCd
<sacredg> just want to hook up my ipod and update with mp3's
<_leon_> is there any system recovery on ubuntu :S
<daef> _leon_: just mod your passwd file to set the root pwd to blank with knoppix ;)
<clic1> QUESTION: How do I change the 'Terminal' profile, to change the size of the terminal window, forever.
<earthling> _0z_: i made a mistake. sorry. :(
<ArmyMan007> amenado: sure thing... and btw, thanks a bucnh! :D
<ArmyMan007> *bunch
<fliegenderfrosch> sacredg: you could also use gtkpod, banshee and afaik amarok
<_Oz_> earthling: still reading that file -- very illuminating, thanks.
<kackvogel> hallo
<Yaddaddad> How do I turn OFF the open/close lid sounds ??
<sacredg> where do i get that
<sacredg> ?
<daef> _leon_: what happens if you try "sudo passwd" instead of "sudo su > passwd" ??
<_leon_> deaf : password is good i am sure :S
<danbhfive> amenado: are you trying to help the guy move his /home directory?
<mehrab> amenado: lets see what happens
<sacredg> im new to ubuntu
<_leon_> change the password
<iKap> u think i can find the broadcomm drivers here your wireless chip drivers are readily available on the liveCd
<fliegenderfrosch> sacredg: have a look at "applications->add/remove"
<jester7> bartwe:  sorry man, that's a little out of my range.  have you run memtest86 to make sure your memory is OK?
<earthling> _0z_: also google "ubuntu fstab examples"
<mehrab> amenado; thank you for patience
<bartwe> jester7: i'll try that again
<_leon_> deaf: change password do root is that right?
<iKap> can braodcomm drivers bef ound here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?os=WW1&osl=EN&catid=-1&impid=-1&servicetag=&SystemID=INSPIRON+2200&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en ?
<iKap> found*
<daef> _leon_: try "sudo su root"
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> i did a quick check, and the wifi drivers for DWL-520+ is not readily available, so liveCD will not be able to assist you
<sacredg> cool i know that much. I'll try it out.
<_leon_> deaf : one more questino
<daef> _leon_:  the su-synopsis is sth. like su [user]
<claudio76> danand: sudo shutdown -h doesn't work
<fliegenderfrosch> sacredg: also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<_leon_> do you know what this command mean: usermod -G netdev user
<ArmyMan007> amenado: oh... that's a shame...
<amenado> danbhfive-> yes, assisting a gentleman to move his new /home
<kackvogel> wie komm ich in die deutsche hilfe
<daef> _leon_: http://linux.die.net/man/8/usermod
<fliegenderfrosch> kackvogel: mit "/join #ubuntu-de"
<crashed> Guys, I'm trying to setup my PCI LifeFiew SAA7130 TV tuner and it doesn't appear to work at all.
<ArmyMan007> amenado: yet still: is it possible for me to use the Ubuntu LiveCD from the USB and surf the internet with a diffrent card?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> well some of these really el cheapo cards never thought of serving linux users
<danand> claudio76 - ok what is the make and model of your machine again??
<ArmyMan007> amenado: yet still: is it possible for me to use the Ubuntu LiveCD from the USB and surf the internet with a diffrent card?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> yes its very possible
<bunts> daef: shutdown -h now
<earthling> _0z_: what is the type of partition you used for 151 GB
<bartwe> jester7: hmz, after changing the bios video settings it seems to get a bit further
<daef> _leon_: i don't know if you are familiar with the "man" command...
<kackvogel> danke
<_leon_> deaf : is there any connection with command usermod -G netdev user , and my login on root ?
<daef> bunts: i'm workin' on a windows-machine right now... it should be "shutdown -s -f -t 0"
<ArmyMan007> amenado: is it possible to recieve a link of some kind that has a description of all the working cards?
<claudio76> danand: dell inspiron 531 ...with an ati HD 2400 Pro
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> again..using usb pen drive to boot, i am not 100% sure you can just copy things over and boot...i have not tried it..it may work for you, or may...
<respawn_> Squawk i reboot brb i come back
<Yaddaddad> How do I remove annoying beeps on lid-events?
<amenado> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArmyMan007> yet, let me repet the question
<danand> claudio76 - do you know how to use pastebin?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: is it possible to recieve a link of some kind that has a description of all the working cards?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> i dont know off hand
<bunts> daef: on windows machine - hammer it now :)
<madsporkmurderer> I am having problems installing codecs on my new 64bit machine- have tried the add/remove thingie but it is telling tme that it wont work on  64bit :(
<_Oz_> earthling: NTFS
<amenado> !hcl
<ftr> m having problems with wireless on ubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ArmyMan007> amenado: well, that's just fine... I thank you very much for you time... see you around! :D
<claudio76> danand: i should connect from the other pc to use it
<amenado> !hcl  | ArmyMan007
<ubotu> ArmyMan007: please see above
<ftr> *I'm
<_leon_> deaf : is there any connection with command usermod -G netdev user , and my login on root ?
<claudio76> danand: the pc with problems is not connected at the moment
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> see that  from ubuto? !hcl
<ArmyMan007> amenado: say what?
<claudio76> danand: but tell me what you need to know
<amenado> !hcl  | ArmyMan007
<ubotu> ArmyMan007: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<earthling> _0z_: then /dev/hdc2 is your drive of concern and not the earlier one..
<crow> in the command 'g++ filename.cpp -o filename'  what is the function of the '-o'?
<danand> claudio76 - what i would like to see is the output of the dmesg command.
<daef> bunts: on my companie's notebook windows is a must have - and 80gigs - windows does not really leave enough space for a usable linux ;)
<Cew27> hey all does anyone know why ubuntu is running unstable at the moment, i keep getting window freames stuck on the desktop when i quit apps
<claudio76> wait
<crow> when compiling a c++ source code
<danbhfive> crow: Output filename
<ftr> my wireless network uses a wpa-psk password, but i cant seem to select that option when connecting
<ArmyMan007> amenado: thanks! l8er
<ArmyMan007> :D
<ftr> well, to be precise that option isnt there
<amenado> laters
 * ArmyMan007 slaps amenado around a bit with a large trout
<ArmyMan007> :P
<claudio76> danand: it's too long to be copied....what should i look for in it?
<_Oz_> earthling: OK
<amenado> mehrab are you still around?
<danand> claudio76 - on the machine you've got problems with type    dmesg > dmesg.txt   if you could use pastebin to give me that file that would be good
<bunts> daef: I see, then ther`s no other solution to use linux :)
<danand> !pastebin | claudio76
<ubotu> claudio76: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<claudio76> danand: wait... i switch this pc off...and i'll reconnect from the other one....give me some minutes please.....wait for me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<l815> is there a command to install gtk developer files through terminal?
<earthling> _0z_:Its entry is not there in fstab,  and as it is NTFS it may give problems if you add its entry in fstab..
<danand> claudio76 - no worries - not going anywhere!
<daef> bunts: i could walk into the next room and use my pc - which wouldn't let me watch tv besides... or i could ssh onto it or my router via putty... but sometimes text isn't the one and only truth ;)
<claudio76> danand: ok...see you later
<Odd-rationale> Why can I not access #ubuntu-eo?
<_Oz_> earthling: OK.  Any recommendations?
<bunts> daef: yeah, agree with ya :)
<daef> bunts: ;)
<earthling> _0z_:and it is a bit surprising for my limited knowledge, couse i think the auto mount can take place only from fstab on reboot
<ftr> anyone got any ideas as to my wireless issue?
<_Oz_> earthling: I see..
<_Oz_> Well, no big deal, I guess.
<earthling> _0z_:i am googling at the movement, if i find someting i will tell
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<_Oz_> I can just log in to the darn thing once per session
<Cpudan80> I'm trying to setup my displays so that the external display can be a higher resolution than the laptop's internal LCD display
<Cpudan80> I've got it basically setup - except that when I boot up, the resolution that gnome takes up is equal to the resolution of the laptop panel (1024x768) vs the resolution of the external screen (1280x1024)
<sacredg> wow that was easy
<Cpudan80> Basically, it shoves the gnome panels/desktop in the upper left corner - and doesn't stretch across the remaining screen space
<Cpudan80> Anyone have any solutions?
<ftr> ...surely not everyone here on ubuntu is using something other than wpa-psk?
<tamer> yes
<bergquist> Cpudan80: what graphicscard?
<Cpudan80> ati
<Cpudan80> radeon driver
<daef> Cpudan80: if that would be a debian channel i would tell ya to study your xorg.conf... but there must be something graphical in *buntu... ;)
<LoLLo> guys how can i zoom the cube ? i've tried to activate zoom desktop and press win+3 but it doesn't work !!
<bergquist> Cpudan80: you should try the fglrxdriver...
<_Oz_> earthling: don't go to any more trouble over this
<_Oz_> earthling: it's a minor problem
<Cpudan80> bergquist: Doesnt support my old card
<Cpudan80> 7500
<bergquist> oh
<tamer> how can you connect 3 DSL connections to one work group?
<daef> LoLLo: maybe your win-key isn't mapped correct...
<Cpudan80> daef: I can edit the file by hand, if you know what I need to do
<bergquist> Cpudan80: which ubuntu version are you running?
<Cpudan80> Gutsy
<LoLLo> daef for the other stuffs super key works ... uhm ...
<daef> Cpudan80: post your config in any pastebin...
<Cpudan80> k
<danbhfive> _Oz_: whats the problem?
<bergquist> Cpudan80: you should have a option under System -> Administration -> Screens or something like that...
<julle> i want to put XAMPP in Sessions, can i simply write the command "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start"  ?
<Cew27> hey all does anyone know why ubuntu is running unstable at the moment, i keep getting window freames stuck on the desktop when i quit apps
<_Oz_> danbhfive: thanks, it's just a problem I have with accessing an NTFS HD in ubuntu
<daef> LoLLo: that was the prob on my cube... but a bit playin' with xmodmap did the trick... try to remap the shortcut to a key which is known to be 'problemless' *g*
<danbhfive> _Oz_: rather, are you having trouble with permissions and automounting via fstab?
<_Oz_> danbhfive: basically whenever I launch amarok I can't play any mp3s because the mp3s are on an NTFS drive that require I log in to it using my admin password
<_Oz_> once I do that, amarok can access the files
<nfusco> Can anyone tell me if the latest release (ubuntu) will support this card: Linksys Wireless G WMP54GS, Will I be able to use the restricted drivers?
<ftr> ok, well ill ask later when someone who knows a solution to my problem is free
<danbhfive> _Oz_: are you using the umask attribute?
<Cpudan80> daef: http://www.pastebin.ca/922583
<_Oz_> danbhfive: don't know?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: what was the problem?
<Cpudan80> bergquist: That thing *always* messes up for me
<zukethenuke> Can someone help me with dansguardian?
 * nicolah loves new brainstorm website
<danbhfive> _Oz_: can you pastebin your fstab file?  I might be able to help
<_Oz_> sure
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: trying to connect to my wireless network which uses a wpa-psk phrase. but i dont get the wpa-psk option
<bergquist> daef: you seem like you know what you are talking about... i am having trouble with openvpn... i get SIOCDELRT: No such process when it tries to initialize the tapinterface..
<LoLLo> daef one moment, for a correct zoom of the desktop i must activate zoom desktop; rotate cube and cube right ?
<Cpudan80> bergquist: right now it lists both panels as 640x480 -- but they definitely are not
<bergquist> ...
<daef> LoLLo: w8
<cdm10> LoLLo: you don't need the cube ones... and try enhanced zoom desktop
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Are you using Gutsy?
<zukethenuke> Dansguardian has been blocking all web sites lately
<daef> bergquist: i have no clue about VPN's ;)
<bergquist> Cpudan80: that's more than crapped up...
<cdm10> LoLLo: it's much better than plain zoom desktop
<earthling> _0z_: i would have added this to my fstab "/dev/hdc2 /media/151 GB  ntfs defaults,umask=007 0 0" . i think this would work.. but i havent ever tried ntfs so not taking chances..
<bergquist> daef: okidoki ;)
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: uhhh...no idea. i only just installed ubuntu there now
<_Oz_> danbhfive: here's the output of fdisk -l
<_Oz_> http://pastebin.com/d4d28d583
<earthling> _0z_: no probs here...
<Cpudan80> bergquist: I dont think it can figure out what I've setup
<ArthurArchnix> ftr, in a terminal type uname -r and paste it here.
<daef> Cpudan80: try to restrict 1024 for the external display... (remove "1024x768" from line 118)
<_Oz_> danbhfive: here's the fstab output: http://pastebin.com/daedbd24
<claudio75> danand: i'm back....
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: 2.6.22-14-generic
<Cpudan80> daef: hrm... ok
<claudio75> danand: may i write to you in private?
<danand> claudio75 - hello
<bergquist> just a quick question... how many in here are running hardy right now?
<danand> claudio75 - ok
<claudio75> danand: :)
<ArthurArchnix> ftr So Gutsy then. And does network manager automatically start when you log in, and detect some networks for you to connect to?
<Vov4ik> Hello, where installing php5-cli interpretator? [sry for my bad eng]
<Cpudan80> daef: brb - restart x
<ftr> well its running in the top bar thing, and the netwrk i want is in the list
<danbhfive> _Oz_: your ntfs drive is not listed at all in fstab
<_Oz_> danbhfive: that is what earthling said.
<_Oz_> Problem?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: That's good. What happens when you click on it and ask to connect. Does a box pop up asking for a password?
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: but the problem is, the only 2 security options it gives me is wpa personal and leap
<danbhfive> _Oz_: well, it won't get mounted at bootup
<_Oz_> I see
<_Oz_> so when I try to log in to it for the first time, that mounts it
<daef> LoLLo: dunno... maybe you shall see if it is answered in http://www.beryl-project.org/faq.php
<claudio75> danand: can you read me in pvt?
<_Oz_> the drive is in /media so ubuntu probably thinks it's removeable
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Well, that may just be what it says. Have you tried typing your password in anyway? I use WPA-2 and don't have problems.
<Cpudan80> daef: Same result
<danand> claudio75 - errr no!
<bunts> daef: probably u know where I can configure my laptop touchpad sensitivity?
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: yeah, and sits for ages trying to connect before giving up
<daef> Cpudan80: shame...
<danand> claudio75 - have you registered with freenode yet?
<claudio75> danand: uhmmm ok...anyway...dmesg's output is not completely visible
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: The first time you connect it does take a while. But when it gives up it usually just asks you for the password again, because it assumes you typed it in wrong. Is that what happens?
<danbhfive> _Oz_: yeah, if you mount it like that, you could try adding umask=007 as one of the options somewhere.  Under the right click menu, but I'm not sure.
<claudio75> danand: yes but sometimes it works and sometimes not...anyway
<claudio75> danand: tell me what i have to paste in pastebin
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: sometimes. other times it just goes back to the unconnected icon
<danand> claudio75 - errr... ok ... what happens when you type dmesg
 * _Oz_ gulps
<_Oz_> danbhfive: I'm not permitted to modify permissions, settings etc for that drive in the right-click menu
<Cpudan80> daef: Kinda weird --- the desktop looks ok (ie. it takes up the full 1280x1024) --- just the gnome panels and such are stuck in the other mode
<claudio75> danand: the output is too long to be read
<daef> bunts: i guess it depends on which touchpad you use... maybe in the mouse-settings?? or in your driverconfig?
<brad01> I want to do a Unetbootin install of ubuntu what information do I need?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Hang on a tic...
<daef> Cpudan80: try the default X-background - there you see if your resolution is okay...
<lastelement1> hey all, i was wondering if it was possible to merge log files created by pidgin
<earthling> How do we open a file browser in nautilus using terminal
<CorruptTerrorist> wow... finally got the drivers working... compiz fusion is amazing
<claudio75> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbhfive> _Oz_: I think your best bet is to loopup a guide on setting it on in the fstab file
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: pretty cool, eh?
<danbhfive> _Oz_: *lookup
<cc77> should I install 64 bit ubuntu or 32bit ubuntu?
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, i like the wobbly windows
<daef> cc77: what processor?
<_Oz_> I'll do that, danbhfive
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: me too
<brad01> 32 bit unless you have especial needs
<daef> bunts: why that questions?
<fliegenderfrosch> earthling: you mean something like "nautilus /path/to/directory"?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Hmm... it could be a problem with your wireless card. What kind is it?
<CorruptTerrorist> i like the cartoon blind effect when you double-click a window titlebar
<ftr> asus usb
<ftr> ive used it successfully in other distros, like suse
<bunts> daef: in mouse-settings there`s no option like that, probably yes, in driver conf. do u know where s that? no just wonder where I can configure out, `cause is too sensitive
<claudio75> danand: here is it....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57753/  ....there's more before this...but i can't read it
<daef> fliegenderfrosch: du hast nicht zufällig etwas mit der berufsschule in linz zu tun??
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: that one's ok, but I don't have much use for it.
<danand> claudio75 - ok  type    dmesg > dmesg.txt    That will put all that output in the file dmesg.txt. Then type    gedit dmesg.txt    select all and copy     then goto the pastebin web site and paste that stuff . then come back and tell me the link
<earthling> fliegenderfrosch: will that open /path/to/directory
<fliegenderfrosch> daef: nein
<claudio75> ok
<claudio75> wait
<cc77> Is ubuntu nice with vista?
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: try Super+Tab to switch windows
<danand> claudio75 - you go too fast :}
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: also try Super-E
<lastelement1> hey all is it possible to merge the log files of pidgin into just one document as opposed to one each for each instance of a conversation?
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, quite useful when you can use a quad core to it's full ability
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: asus wl-167g to be precise
<brad01> I wanr ro install Ubuntu 7.10 with Unetbootin what information do I need?
<fliegenderfrosch> earthling: yes, see "man nautilus"
<danand> claudio75 - :)
<daef> fliegenderfrosch: wenn in dieser der proxy eine seite blockt bekommt man nämlich den fliegenden frosch zurück ;)
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: what does have a quad core have to do with making a window shade on the windows more useful?  save RAM?
<fliegenderfrosch> daef: interessant, habe ich nicht gewusst
<_Oz_> cc77: I don't see any need to use vista...  I use Ubuntu and vbox to run Windows XP
<daef> bunts: just asking because your first problem (vpn) seems like you are a quite advanced user - and the touchpad-problem seems - compared - trivial ;)
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_, when you're using all of that processor power in multiple programs, nice to make them disappear niceley
<earthling> fliegenderfrosch: k. thanks. so "gksudo nautilus /path/to/directory" will give me rights to  change directory permissions?
<claudio75> danand: ok..... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57754/
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: very good, glad it's useful for you
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: have you gotten the cube working?
<daef> bunts: is it a synaptics-pad??
<danand> claudio75 - ok give us a bit ...
<claudio75> danand: ok
<bunts> daef: advanced in ways :) just now wanted to sort it out. thx
<bunts> too lasy to google for
<daef> bunts: when it is a synaptics-pad then this one could help: http://tinyurl.com/yt7qxt
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: We could narrow the problem down some.
<daef> bunts: i know that prob ;)
<bunts> daef: thx
<macogw> bunts: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: sure, tell me what you need
<macogw> bunts: gentoo's wiki is great :)
<CorruptTerrorist> i don't get how to open a cube though
<bunts> macogw: thx
<ArthurArchnix> Go to >system >admin >network   click on your wireless, then click on properties
<ArthurArchnix> ftr ^
<macogw> bunts: gsynaptics/qsynaptics dont do sensitivity
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: you have to enable it first
<ftr> okie doke, gimme a minute this lappy is slow as all hell lol
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: also, go to general options and make sure you have 4 sides to the cube, otherwise it's just a flat 2-sided pane
<CorruptTerrorist> _Oz_,  i have
<macogw> bunts: yet.  i guess i could submit a patch for that...
<daef> macogw: then - who does??
<bunts> macogw: gonna search for. thx
<macogw> daef: you have to do it in xorg.conf or use synclient in the commad line
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: then click your scroll wheel button down anywhere on the background of the desktop and drag left or right
<pecisk_> wow, poor ubuntu brainstorm servers, took a beating from slashdot crowd
<daef> macogw: sounds familiar... i think i already used synclient a long time ago...
<CorruptTerrorist> aww thats cool
<earthling> _0z_: which option in the configure window set the cube on?
<daef> macogw: with a crappy hp notebook...
<macogw> daef: the GUIs do scrolling, tapping, on/off...and i added acceleration, min speed, and max speed to gsynaptics in october or something, but it hasnt been packaged
<brad01> What do I need to do a Unetbootin install?
<macogw> daef: its in the SVN
<_Oz_> earthling: System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<daef> macogw: okay
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: theres 2 wireless devices on this laptop. one's the built in dell one wihch never works on any os and oens the asus usb. i cant tell which is which in that menu
<ftr> one is wlan0 one is eth0
<earthling> _0z_: after that what option?
<CorruptTerrorist> what does paint fire on the screen do?
<_Oz_> earthling: for the cube? just scroll down until you see "3D cube"
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Trial and error won't hurt.
<_Oz_> corrupt: paints fire on the screen.
<ftr> ok, ill go with wlan0 for now
<_Oz_> CorruptTerrorist: try shift-f9 by the way
<daef> _Oz_: lol
<earthling> _0z_: k, thks
<macogw> hahah
<ftr> enable roaming mode is ticked
<CorruptTerrorist> omg cool
<macogw> ftr: eth0 is probably your wired connection
<TrustNoOne> is ubuntu or debian better overall?
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Compiz-Fusion-Firepaint.png/750px-Compiz-Fusion-Firepaint.png
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm so leaving that on
<madsporkmurderer> I am having codec problems with my new 64bit box- apparently the xine extra plugins wont install on 64bit systems
<macogw> TrustNoOne: is it a server or a desktop?
<ftr> eth1 is my wired, according to this
<LoLLo> uhm ... if i put an img on the top of the cube it's not a problem for my desktop's icons right ?
<macogw> ftr: oh you didnt say that was there
<CorruptTerrorist> daef, when does that appear?
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: thats the firepaint
<neel> anyone can help one minute for an english sentence?
<TrustNoOne> macogw, desktop, connected to shared drives for media playback
<ftr> my bad lol
<macogw> LoLLo: no itll show when you drag the cube around with the mouse
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Direct your comments by typing a name. This is a busy channel and they get lost easy.
<CorruptTerrorist> daef, how do you use it?
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: you can paint fire with your mouse
<TrustNoOne> macogw, sorry, its a laptop
<LoLLo> macogw so i can put an image with np ?
<CorruptTerrorist> daef, how?
<macogw> TrustNoOne: ubuntu's probably easier to get going for that. debian is great on servers because its so stable, but it doesnt do so well with very new laptop hardware
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: sorry
<muunleit> why not?
<macogw> LoLLo: yep
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: press the shortcut and paint (press mousebutton while shortcut)
<[T]an1> ubuntu detects my cdrom but none of the other applications installed can find it... k3b cannot find it, virtualbox cannot find it. in k3b i tired pointing the device to /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom and /media/cdrw. k3b says that it cannot find those devices.
<_Oz_> the paint fire feature is almost definitely the most unnecessary feature
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Whichever one you chose first, when you're in properties, uncheck 'enable roaming mode'.
<Solmaze> If my java installation went apeshit, and I want to "re-do" it. But it seems that the virtual machine is already partially installed - how would I go about clearing out the faulty installation and re-installing?
<TrustNoOne> macogw, this laptop is 2 years old
<CorruptTerrorist> which is what button?
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: i think it was something like ctrl+alt+shift...
<[T]an1> i would appreciate some assistance on this. just came from fedora and am really frustrated by this.
<macogw> TrustNoOne: mine's from july 2006
<macogw> TrustNoOne: it doesnt work with debian stable
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: ok, i unticked "enable roaming mode" and typed in the essid, selected WPS2 and typed the password. ok to use dhcp to configure the settings?
<ftr> *wpa2
<macogw> ftr: what are you trying to do?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: That's probably what you're router is setup for.
<macogw> ftr: you should be able to stay in roaming mode and just use network manager...it handles wpa just fine
<ftr> macogw: trying to connect to a wpa-psk secured wireless network.
<macogw> ftr: ive done that with network manager no problem
<iKap> how can i upgrade my kernal?!
<ftr> macogw: it wouldnt though, thats why im here and ArthurArchnix is helping me
<brad01> What do I need for a UNetbootin system?
<macogw> ftr: weeeeird
<macogw> iKap: to what? a vanilla kernel?
<macogw> iKap: or are you afraid from that vmsplice thing?  an update was released a few weeks ago for it
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: grep -A 2 < /etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas
<iKap> macogw, 2.6.24 kernel
<TrustNoOne> macogw, i burned the first debian iso image, and on the back of the disc there is this small orange splotch, at first i thought it was dirt on the disc but its brand new, and its not dirt, its part of the data layer on the disc that was just burned... is that corrupt? i never seen it before
<iKap> macogw, im trying to get wifi working
<daef> CorruptTerrorist: works?
<claudio75> danand: just to know.....are you still there?
<CorruptTerrorist> daef, one secd
<daef> kk
<ArthurArchnix> macogw: I was using gsynaptics with synclient, but then I thought, isn't this really only useful for changing parameters on the fly? Wouldn't it be better to put your touchpad config into xorg and not run synclient and gsynaptic, if you don't need to change touchpad parameters on the fly. Or am I wrong about what gsynaptics is doing?
<sarah> Hello. I'm trying to run firefox through an SSH tunnel by using the -D option to specify a local port for tunnelling. However, on the remote side I keep getting the following error: channel 6: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out. The channel number changes. Does anyone know a reason for this?
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: setting both wireless devices that way didnt help
<Solmaze> If my java installation went apeshit, and I want to "re-do" it. But it seems that the virtual machine is already partially installed - how would I go about clearing out the faulty installation and re-installing?
<ArthurArchnix> macogw: So now I just edit my xorg.. badly, because the synaptics documentation that comes with ubuntu isn't that helpful.
<rpj8> Hey guys. Bit of a bash question. With ls, is there any way to list the size of the folder given all of the files in that folder? right now for ever directory it says '64k'.
<TrustNoOne> ArthurArchnix, what are you trying to edit with your xorg
<CorruptTerrorist> /etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas: No such file or directory
<daef> sarah: where do you want firefox to run?? local or on the remote machine?? maybe you should try the -x option
<ArthurArchnix> ftr... ok, leave it like that for now, we need to go into the terminal and try and configure this thing manually.
<sarah> daef: I want it to run locally, but tunnelling data through the SSH connection.
<levander> Are there any decent video editing applications in the repositories?
<magnetron> hi! how do i give an application higher priority or larger buffers to the sound card? the ETQW demo is crashing with some sound buffer underruns errors. i'm running it in OSS mode. thanks.
<RoAkSoAx> rpj8: there is another command to obtain the size of files, you wont be able to obtain it with ls, i believe tha command is 'du'
<daef> rpj8: du -sh
<sarah> daef: x forwarding is not an option as the remote side does not and will not have X.
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: ok
<daef> sarah: okay
<daef> sarah: so you have to have a proxy running there - dont you??
<ArthurArchnix> TrustNoOne: Nothing in particular. I used to use gsynaptics to control my touchpad via synclient, but now I'm just trying to pass the parameters myself through xorg.conf. I'm particularly confused about "coreevent" or some such option, but it's not a priority.
<Squawk> rpj8, du -h --max-depth 1
<rpj8> daef and RoAkSoAx and Squawk : thanks guys
<daef> Squawk: but thats for all folders in the current folder - isn't it??
<sarah> daef: Not as far as I understand. The proxy is running on my local machine. ssh -D [portnum] does that.
<arthurararuna> hello, guys, I'm having problems to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my computer.
<arthurararuna> Every time the "partition manager" tries to find the devices (HDs) of my computer it fails without even telling me anything and stops at 46%.
<arthurararuna> Is there anyone who could help me?
<_damir> can somebody explain me mode -G and -g?
<nand> brainstorm.ubuntu.com has been slashdotted. *slashdoooot*
<daef> sarah: a tunnel and a proxy are not the same - or don't i get the point?
<macogw> TrustNoOne: you got a bad cd
<sarah> daef: ssh -D starts a proxy AND a tunnel so to speak. :-)
<Squawk> daef, you can specify the dir on command line (didnt think to include it in my answer)
<claudio75> danand: uhmmm.....are you there? just tell me if you're still alive :p
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188&highlight=configure+wireless+manually   come back in when you hit something you don't understand or get an error. What we want to do is get this thing working first, then worry about why it doesn't work with network-manager.
<daef> Squawk: okay okay
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: ok, will do
<macogw> ArthurArchnix: Gentoo's Wiki and I think Arch's Wiki were the ones I consulted when patching gsynaptics.  There was something else I saw too...that might've been on Arch's wiki....that listed valid ranges for values
<TrustNoOne> macogw, well im burning the second, then third disc, if they turn out fine, then ill reburn the first one
<Smegzor> I use virtualbox a LOT and I often run it in seamless mode.  Is there a way to tell Ubuntu (in gnome) not to cover the bottom of the screen when I maximise windows?  I have the XP task bar down there and the Ubuntu taskbar up top.
<bla> Hi.
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: is there a way to disable certain devices like in windows device manager? if i can turn off the dell wireless one it will be much simpler
<daef> sarah: sorry - my fault... should have opened the man page before speaking *g*
<_damir> can somebody explain me mode -G and -g?
<RoAkSoAx> _damir -G and -g in which application?
<sarah> daef: no problem, I appreciate the effort! :D
<ArthurArchnix> Yup. Just find out what driver it uses then add that to your blacklist in modprobe.d
<_damir> i enter
<macogw> Smegzor: can you put a blank panel at the bottom that hangs out behind the start menu so stuff cant maximize that big?
<_damir> usermod -G netdev myuser
<_damir> and cant login as root...
<macogw> nand: i noticed that...
<Smegzor> I'll try that
<hobbzilla> I installed samba server on my ubuntu and when I reboot, samba does not appear to be loading properly.
<bla> Anybody noticed a problem with ASUS laptops? Fan doesn't stop. It's very noisy and slower than winxp installed in parallel. acpid is running. Trying to locate eventuall cause of this issue.
<macogw> _damir: there is no loggin in as root in ubuntu
<hobbzilla> I sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop & start and I get this:
<daef> sarah: but i found something about it...
<danand> claudio75 - still here :)
<_damir> i cant do command
<_damir> like sudo su
<hobbzilla> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 5173: No such process
<RoAkSoAx> _damir: -G is for GROUPS and -g is for group
<claudio75> danand: ok...any news?
<macogw> _damir: root is locked.  use "sudo su -" or "sudo -i" if you want the environment to change too.  "sudo su" or "sudo -s" to keep your env
<daef> sarah: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<danand> claudio75 - just looking here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d283d759844f1ff649791431cf51814d&t=701294
<hobbzilla> subsequently, the start does work. But the stop fails due to the fact it doesn't appear to be running.
<Smegzor> um.. how do I add a new panel?
<ArthurArchnix> Once you find the driver name, say it's dellwireless, you'd add "blacklist dellwireless" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ArthurArchnix> ftr^
<macogw> Smegzor: right click your other one and hit new panel
<_damir> macogw : i cant
<Smegzor> k
<Shyde> _damir: I think when you use that command without the -a option all your groups get overwritten by the 2 you added there
<macogw> _damir: what happens?
<sarah> daef: Exactly that, I have it set up as so.
<hobbzilla> I have checked `ls -la /etc/rc2.d/*samba*` gives:  S20samba
<Shyde> _damir: so you are not in the admin group anymore which is required to run sudo
<macogw> Shyde: oo thats nice and scary
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: i ran lshw -C network and i can see what my wireless is on, wlan0, but it doesnt list the driver
<RoAkSoAx> _damir: check this website: http://www.ss64.com/bash/usermod.html there will explain what are those options for
<rene> hello
<macogw> _damir: live cd on hand?
<TrustNoOne> +
<daef> sarah: then i have no clue... what was the exact message?? (too lazy to scroll up there... ;)
<rene> i can upgrade feisty to hardy ?
<_damir> Shyde : i also think that becouse my drivers not work now
<macogw> rene: no
<clic1> QUESTION: How do I change the 'Terminal' profile, to change the size of the terminal window, forever.
<_damir> macog: its not live cd
<macogw> rene: not without a reinstall.   you can upgrade feisty to gutsy
<drarem> I want to do some 'bare-bones' opengl programming, which library(s) from synaptic should I look for to install
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: What's the name of the device?
<macogw> rene: then gutsy to hardy if you want to use the development stuff
<sarah> daef: hannel 6: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed - and a few others
<Shyde> _damir: you can boot into the recovery mode and correct the groups
<sarah> daef: hannel being channel.
<macogw> _damir: do you have a live cd on hand though?
<rene> macogw, why i can't ?
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: logical name?
<_damir> Shyde : yes i can i set up connection in recovery
<CorruptTerrorist> what's the best torrent app for ubuntu?
<daef> sarah: and who throws that?
<_damir> Shyde : do you know how to fix it
<kostkon> rene, you have to upgrade first  to gutsy and then to hardy
<danand> claudio75 - you there?
<_damir> macogw : yes i have
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Maybe this will give it: lspci | grep ireless
<Onyx> I've got a second hard drive, and I'd like for anyone in the "users" group to be able to read and write to that drive without issue.  Is there an option I'm missing in my fstab configuration so far?  The options I've got so far are "user,auto,rw,sync"
<daef> sarah: firefox when trying to connect - or sshd - or somebody else?
<rene> kostkon, ussue in update-system in feisty ?
<_damir> Shyde : do you know how to fix it
<macogw> rene: no skipping releases.  configurations change between and get all botched up if you try to skip.  your configurations are kept from the old version of the programs and one version off has a better shot of making sense of them and making adjustments than skipping versions of software does
<drarem> looks like I need libghc6-opegl-dev
<sarah> daef: ssh, on the remote side, in my terminal.
<Shyde> _damir: boot into recovery mode, where you will be root, and run "usermod -a -G admin,etc youraccount"
<daef> okay...
<sarah> Very weird stuff.
<macogw> _damir: boot from the live cd and edit the /etc/group on your hard drive
<arthurararuna> everybody is busy...
<arthurararuna> so I'll leave
<kostkon> rene, say it again?
<Smegzor> hmm..  the blank panel hides the XP task bar if I give focus to a maximised linux app.
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: that...didnt appear to do aything
<macogw> _damir: or do what shyde said...i forgot about that
<rene> macogw, hummm....upgrade gusty and before hardy okay /]
<rene> ?
<macogw> Smegzor: oh :-/
<madman91> hey guys
<macogw> Smegzor: oh oh i know
<clic1> QUESTION: How do I change the 'Terminal' profile, to change the size of the terminal window, forever.
<macogw> Smegzor: give it handles on the side for hiding
<madman91> does anyone know how I can see total downloaded/uploaded in rtorrent?
<danand> claudio75 - you there?
<daef> sarah: http://www.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.security.ssh/2005-01/0208.html
<earthling> Onyx: "umask=000" ?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: Ok, well, maybe you could just tell me what it is again. Like, belkin 3424 wireless usb,,, or whatever.
<_Oz_> danbhfive: terribly sorry, something came up, have to run
<Smegzor> ok.  i suspect though that what I need is for virtualbox to handle this 'feature'.
<sarah> daef: Checking that.
<macogw> Smegzor: then hide it off to the side.  the windows will stay out of its way, i think.  there'll just be a little handle in the corner for bringing the panel back
<Smegzor> i'll try it
<claudio75> danand: wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wrote acpi=force ...maybe i had to write ACPI=force   ?!!??!
<Onyx> earthling: Pass that as an option?
<Shyde> _damir: you probably want to add more than only the admin group, check http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/restore-default-ubuntu-groups/
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: asus wl-167g usb wlan
<macogw> Smegzor: dang nevermind
<macogw> Smegzor: the windows still move over that
<Smegzor> didn't work :(
<earthling> Onyx: yes
<rene> macogw, non change sources. from "feisty" by "hardy" and update-manager -d ?
<claudio75> danand: yes...i'm here...i was cheking that page
<Smegzor> I'll post a feature request to the VirtualBox people
<macogw> rene: update-manager -d changes teh sources for you.  but you cant skip versions when upgrading...at least not safely.  it might work.  it might hose your system.
<Onyx> earthling: Refuses to mount with that option
<claudio75> danand: maybe i had to write ACPI ...and not acpi  ?!?!?
<earthling> Onyx: remove the earlier options and instead add. "Defaults,umask=000"
<daef> sarah: maybe better: http://forums.vandyke.com/archive/index.php/t-1231.html
<earthling> Onyx: what is the error?
<rene> macogw, ok then, i wont upgrade for gusty and hardy :-)
<rene> macogw, thx for support
<rene> :D
<macogw> rene: you can go from feisty to gutsy
<daef> sarah: /etc/ssh/sshd_config - watch out for "AllowTcpForwarding no"
<macogw> rene: and then go from there up
<earthling> Onyx: it works for me, i have umask=007 never gave a problem
<macogw> rene: but if youre not cool with things breaking at random, you probably shouldnt use hardy anyway
<claudio75> danand: did you read what i wrote???
<rene> last gusty to hardy ;-) ?
<daef> sarah: that should do the trick ;)
<danand> claudio75 - no - think we done that ok... can you run the command    lsmod | grep apm   for me on that machine and see if you get any output
<cdm10> rene: hardy is very incomplete and broken. I wouldn't use it.
<claudio75> danand: ok
<rene> i kwon
<rene> :D
<Onyx> earthling: Is "umask" an NTFS thing?
<sarah> daef: It's set to yes already. Very curious. =/
<earthling> Onyx: No,
<daef> sarah: restarted your sshd?
<morenita> ola
<earthling> Onyx: umask is user mask..
<claudio75> danand:  the command lsmod | grep apm doesn't write anything....no output
<rene> ola
<daef> sarah: and hope that it comes up again ;-)
<ArthurArchnix> ftr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus  Supposedly works in gutsy. Easiest solution would be if you switched from wpa-psk to wpa2 or something in router. Possible? Anyway, drive you need is RT2500, so you do "lsmod | grep rt2500" to confirm it's loaded. RT may need to be capitalized, I'm not sure. lsmod without the extra stuff will just show everything and you can scroll throu
<sarah> daef: I did - was a scary moment. *grins*
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: im sure i could change the security at some point, everyone else is busy on lotro atm so not now :P
<ArthurArchnix> oops.. I ftr I misread that. That's not the driver.
<danand> claudio75 - ok ...
<daef> sarah: now i'm really running out of idea's and google-hit's... sorry ;)
<utkan0s> sarah, what's the problem
<gatito> ola alguien habla espanol
<sarah> daef: It's okay, it's been confusing me as well. Thanks for trying!
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah? ftr we may get it to work... but people don't seem to be having trouble with this card except when using psk
<sarah> utkan0s: Well I get weird errors on my ssh proxy tunnel. channel 6: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<daef> http://www.jimbojw.com/wiki/index.php?title=Channel_5:_Open_Failed:_Administratively_Prohibited
<daef> sarah: http://www.jimbojw.com/wiki/index.php?title=Channel_5:_Open_Failed:_Administratively_Prohibited
<daef> sarah: maybe ;)
<gatito> sarah
<earthling> Onyx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685427&highlight=fmask , might help
<gatito> sarah where u at girl
<claudio75> danand: do you think that all is caused by my videocard?
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: well, shit lol. ok well thanks for your help. seems the simplest option is to change security method. I've always been a fan of mac filtering myself...
<sarah> daef: Uh. I guess there could be some plugin in my firefox that's trying to equest non-complete hostnames.
<daef> sarah: try wget...
<ArthurArchnix> ftr: You can still use WPA2... just not WPA-PSK
<sarah> daef: Yep, one moment
<l815> how do i use c++ to make a gui with glade code?
<ArthurArchnix> ftr:  apparently... though I don't understsand why.
<ftr> ArthurArchnix: ok, will look into it
<ArthurArchnix> Sure... bookmark that link to manually configuration though.
<ArthurArchnix> ftr ^ :)
<daef> l815: you write a c# compiler and use c# to code your gui ;)
<l815> daef T-T
<sarah> daef: Uhm, do you know offhand how to specify for wget to use a proxy? man page is being unhelpful
<ftr> one last thing.. i heard ubuntu has some spiffy visual effects, and obviously on this old inspiron 2200 im not going to see them, but if i installed it on my pc (3.0GHz p4 1gb ram ati x1600 pro) would they all be setup for me by default?
<Slart> bad daef.. bad bad daef.. no cookie for you =)
<daef> sarah... w8
<danand> claudio75 - i dont think so ... apparently this is quite a problem ... alot of people have reported this
<daef> Slart: uhm... ?????
<claudio75> danand:  i know...
<Slart> ftr: it would be one couple of mouse-clicks away.. if everything works out alright..
<danand> claudio75 - its a bit of a wierd one - some solutions work for some people but not for others ....
<ftr> Slart: ty
<daef> sarah: did you try to set http_proxy env. variable?
<Slart> daef: "l815: you write a c# compiler and use c# to code your gui"... shame on you.. =)
<daef> Slart: let me joke around ;)
<gatito> (U)sarah u broke my heart
<daef> Slart: just had a good day ;)
<l815> im so confused now >.<
<claudio75> danand: eh....please help me....i believe in you :p
<Slart> daef: hehe..
<sarah> daef: Ah, that simple. :-)
<gatito> claudio75 shut the hell up
<danand> claudio75 - we know   acpi=force   doesn't work for us  ... we should remove that from your kernel boot paramaters first...
<Slart> gatito: no reason to use that kind of language
<daef> sarah: thats the default way... maybe wget also haves a proxy switch... but i'm sittin on a windows machine right now
<daef> no MAN-ACCESS...
<claudio75> danand: ok
<gatito> aight man
<sarah> daef: Seems to work with no error. I'm baffled.
<claudio75> danand: ok...i deleted it from kernel line
<daef> sarah: so try to create a new "clean" firefox profile without plugins
<danand> claudio75 - type gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove just the    acpi=force    from the kernel line
<danand> claudio75 - your fast !! :]
<claudio75> danand: already done it
<Slart> hmm.. the wget man-page is most unhelpful.. " For more information about the use of proxies with Wget, " and then nothing more..
<claudio75> danand: :)
<danand> claudio75  - :)
<sarah> Slart: No kidding :->
<macogw> sarah: you can put it in the /etc/wgettrc
<danand> claudio75 - ok, quick and dirty method .... can you go back on irc on your other machine...?
<daef> sarah: http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Profiles
<macogw> sarah: or at least i assume you can on ubuntu. i did it in red hat like that
<sarah> macogw: http_proxy=blabhblah?
<Slart> here's some nice info http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-use-wget-through-proxy/
<macogw> sarah: think so
<claudio75> danand: no please....
<claudio75> danand: let me try here
<daef> Slart: you seem very mean ;)
<macogw> sarah: yep.  the line's already in there, just commented out
<sarah> macogw: That worked, thanks.
<macogw> sarah: set the use_proxy to on too
<hola> my webcam is not recognized by ubuntu
<eighty> join android
<sarah> macogw: Seems to do so by standard, I added it to ~/.wgetrc
<danand> claudio75 - its just we need to reboot the ubuntu machine ... probably alot
<Slart> daef: I am.. just now I played with a small puppy in the elevator.. or ..wait.. that's not evil.. let me think about that some more
<sarah> Okay, it fails horribly now. No proxying at all
<Slart> =)
<claudio75> danand: eh...let's try
<macogw> hola: model?
<sarah> Not even an error on the remote side.
<daef> Slart: it may be 50% evil as long as nobody sees it ;) schroeders puppy...
<hola> macogw: my webcam is not recognized by ubuntu
<hola> macogw:0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<Ademan> is anyone familiar with the badRAM kernel module? is it included by default in ubuntu or anything?
<macogw> hola: not the lsusb output...the actual model
<daef> Ademan: i always try to get around bad ram ;)
<qle> helo, can you people tell me is there any photoshop like app that will do work on linux, i allready tried Gimp and i dont like it much....anything else?
<Slart> daef: and you don't know until someone catches you..  =)
<hola> macogw:sorry...what do you mena with actual model
<macogw> hola: Logitech ####....Creative ####? something like that
<bla> qle, gimp is fine. There's gimpshop - changed interface. And you can run photoshop with wine.
<Slart> qle: there's nothing quite like photoshop on linux.. gimp is as close as it gets I think
<daef> qle: maybe something in ubuntustudio
<hola> macogw:it should be a INTUIX
<Slart> qle: I think you can run photoshop using wine.
<claudio75> danand: tell me what to do
<daef> qle: or windows
<macogw> hola: do you know what model of Intuix it is?  It probably says it on the back of the camera or something
<daef> ;)
<daef> so.. i g2g
<mmcgrath> Is the source code for http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ available anywhere?
<Slart> qle: go here.. appdb.winehq.org search for photoshop and see what it says
<qle> Slart: in wine can i run cs2 or even maybe cs3
 * daef leaves for some water and soap...
<hola> macogw:w300 if i remember well
<Slart> mmcgrath: what is it? the page is taking forever to load...
<qle> i will thnx
<mmcgrath> Slart: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1357
<danand> claudio75 - when your ready try halting your machine with the poweroff command. try typing    sudo poweroff -f    in a terminal and see it that helps
<lunaphyte> hi
<mzhang> mount -t iso9660 -o loop cd.iso /mnt/disc/ gives "mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know about the loop device? (If so, recompile or `modprobe loop'.)" Any ideas??
<claudio75> danand: ok
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: mmcgrath it's on digg's front page. It probably won't load until tomorrow.
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<mmcgrath> ArthurArchnix: do you know where I can get the source code?
<macogw> hola: are you in germany?
<Solmaze> If my java installation went apeshit, and I want to "re-do" it. But it seems that the virtual machine is already partially installed - how would I go about clearing out the faulty installation and re-installing?
<macogw> hola: or do you speak german?
<macogw> hola: this webcam seems to be listed only on german websites
<hola> macogw: im sorry....im italina
<hola> macogw: im sorry....im italian
<Slart> mmcgrath: I would expect it to be open source.. perhaps more info will be available later
<ArthurArchnix> mmcgrath: Well, the release info I saw said it's from ubuntu's q-a team. I'd see if they have a channel... maybe ubuntu-dev?
<Slart> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Slart> ah.. nevermind
<mmcgrath> Slart: launchpad isn't OSS so I never assume anything from canonical :)
<macogw> hola: oh ok... umm google translate on the sites i found says it's not supported
<mmcgrath> ArthurArchnix: thanks!
<hola> Slart: it was for me?
<Slart> mmcgrath: it isn't?.. my world is crashing.. why oh why.
<macogw> Slart: i just asked him if he could read the language of the sites i found...he's fine with english, it seems
<hola> macogw: so do yuo think taht ther is no ways to do it works?
<Slart> hola: I didn't think enough.. just saw the bit about being italian.. the fingers did the rest themselves =)
<macogw> hola: dont think so.  i think this is in italian www.qnait.com/computer/754-computer-5.html
<macogw> hola: oh nvm that site's useless
<mehmet> how do i install fonts?
<Slart> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<gatito> hola must be one hot sexy latina
<hola> macogw: ok thanks
<claudio76> danand: system froze with that command
<lunaphyte> i'm running edgy, with apache 2.0.55-4ubuntu4.2, and looking for the autoindex module, but i only see it in apache-common, not apache2-common.  where can i find it?
<macogw> hola: yeah it wont work with linux. sorry :-/
<danand> claudio76 - uh oh ... probably no good trying that then :}
<robdeman> hi all -- anybody her ethat can answer a basic question on openldap?
<claudio76> danand: system froze with that command....are you there?
<claudio76> ok
<sbox> does anyone know the command to show video driver being user?
<sbox> used
<eifzon> Anyone can help me with my vsftpd problem?
<eifzon> Ok, I have uncommented the three options, chroot_local_user=YES, chroot_list_enable=YES and chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list, in the vsftp.chroot_list I added a user that has access to all the directories. If I use the other user that shall be "restricted" to be in any other folder then /var/ftp it dont work, I still can make directories/remove etc with the other user.
<macogw> sbox: lsmod will list all the drivers in use
<Narlzac85> how would I set hamachi to start on startup? It requres "sudo tuncfg" and "hamachi start"
<Slart> sbox: you can look in the xorg logfile.. /var/log/xorg.log or something similar
<macogw> sbox: you can write something like: lsmod | grep "radeon\|fglrx\|nv\|intel\|i810"
<swirv> Hello all... How do I get the deskbar applet working?  It is not in the list of items I can add to my panel.
<flowOver> xp in vbox just started doing this on the 3rd day.  it gets stuck and freezes right away
<flowOver> anything i can do about it?
<swirv> flowOver make sure you have the latest version ov VirtualBox.
<macogw> sbox: to pull it from xorg if you're using a version of ubuntu that lists the driver in xorg (hardy does not since it uses xrandr...gutsy probably doesnt sometimes either):  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i Driver
<danand> claudio76 - can you see if you have the directory /proc/acpi on your machine - just type ls /proc/acpi - should give you a list of things like button ac_adapter etc
<claudio76> danand: ok wait
<Nihilist_Nerd> May I ask general GNU/Linux questions in here, even if it's not specifically  for Ubuntu?
<eifzon> Anyone can answer my questioN?
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: I'd say yet
<claudio76> danand: yes...a list appeared
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: oops.. I meant yes
<flowOver> swirv just the ubuntu repos.  it seems more and more that trusting the repository is useless
<claudio76> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<flowOver> why is it even there if it's full of buggy software?
<kenro> Anyone here know a Mac prog called Widget or Gadget shop, or such?
<claudio76> danand: this is what i obtained   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57760/
<Slart> eifzon: try repeating the question every 5 minutes or so... if noone answers it's usually because people don't know the answer.. be patient
<eifzon> Slart: oké
<kenro> Coz I would like similar for Linux...
<danand> claudio76 - ok wait one
<brilliantnut> Hi, I'm looking for routed on 7.10, can't seem to find it using Synaptic... could anyone point me to the right package?j
<claudio76> danand: ok
<Slart> kenro: perhaps if you described what the program did.. or gave us a link where we can read about it we might be able to help
<danand> claudio76 - how old is your system?
<claudio76> danand: eh? i have gutsy....on a dell inspiron 531...it has been bought 2 weeks ago
<Slart> !info iproute | brilliantnut: is this the one?
<ubotu> brilliantnut: is this the one?: iproute (source: iproute): Professional tools to control the networking in Linux kernels. In component main, is important. Version 20070313-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 330 kB, installed size 868 kB
<judgen> is perl a part of GNU or is it standalone?
<Sonja> is there a good GUI app to synch an audio file with a silent video to produce a combined final video?
<Slart> judgen: standalone
<swirv> flowOver I dunno.  I have xp and three linux VMs running without any crashes at all with VirtualBox... right from the repos.
<ArthurArchnix> I'm pretty excited about finding out how to disable touchpad when mouse is attached. And started up again when removed. Thank you udev.
<patrock> Anyone else aving keyboard prolems after the last update?
<Slart> Sonja: avidemux perhaps?
<eifzon> Ok, I have uncommented the three options, chroot_local_user=YES, chroot_list_enable=YES and chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list, in the vsftp.chroot_list I added a user that has access to all the directories. If I use the other user that shall be "restricted" to be in any other folder then /var/ftp it dont work, I still can make directories/remove etc with the other user.
<danand> claudio76 - ok :) _NEW_ then.
<claudio76> danand: yes...
<kenro> Slart,  Right. Anyway, the Mac prog is more a game. How about a cad prog with some sort of full motion engine? I have a design for a combo fishing rod, walking staff and bow I'd like to simulate.
<claudio76> danand: what should i do? we just tried that acpi=force ...any other idea???
<judgen> i want an recomendation for an app that i can use for TV recording from a tv card.
<RoC_MasterMind> I upgraded 7.04 to 7.10 but now I don't have "VPN Connections" under network manager.  eth0 has a static IP (and must stay that way), and so I had to add eth1 (2nd nic) under 7.04 for VPN connections to have a nic to use I guess...but now in the same setup with eth1 enabled and DHCP it doesn't show up at all under network manager.
<RoC_MasterMind> I have network-manager-pptp install, how can I make VPN connections show up?
<claudio76> danand: it's late here and i've not slept all the night.....are you near to any idea?
<Slart> kenro: 3d cad software is rare.. free ones even more so.. you might want to look at blender
<flowOver> swirv - and everytime i boot after it get's stuck (thats what vbox says happened.  the os is stuck) then it runs at a snails pace on reboot
<brilliantnut> Slart: I have iproute installed, but apparently no routed is contained in there.. :(
<danand> claudio76 - i am looking at the posts on the net... they suggest turning acpi off and using apm instead. acpi and apm are two methods for handling power management. acpi is newer than apm... I'm reluctant to try it .... your machine _should_ use acpi
<Slart> brilliantnut: what do you want to do? setup routing?
<brilliantnut> Slart: yes, specifically, failover routing.
<swirv> flowOver is this a fresh install of XP or has it been copied from a real install or VMWare vm?
<claudio76> danand: ok
<claudio76> danand: so?
<flowOver> fresh
<ArthurArchnix> danand: claudio76 what problem are you two working on?
<Slart> brilliantnut: there is always the "route" command
<flowOver> sp2 updated
<patrock> anyway to see what was updated in reverse chronological order?
<kenro> Slart, Blender does only 2d anim. primarily for game design.
<flowOver> kenro: bwah?
<flowOver> blender is 3d
<Slart> kenro: blender is 3d.. but I agree about the game design thingy..
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: my problem is that i'm unable to switch my pc off...
<cafuego> it doesn't want to die, how cute
<Slart> kenro: but as I said.. that's the closest thing I know of
<swirv> flowOver try mounting the XP cd and boot your xp vm with the CD, then try to do a repair from the CD.  It sounds like XP is broken.
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: usplash appears....the orange bar gows down to zero and it stops there
<danand> claudio76 - shutdown hanging on dell inspiron 531 - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d283d759844f1ff649791431cf51814d&t=701294 ... we've tried acpi=force with no luck
<brilliantnut> Slart: over 3 dsl connections... I want the intranet to be always connected over any of the available dsl connections.. I have a linux box as the router... so I want dynamic routing, so that it should be able to figure out and update the routing tables automatically if any of the DSLs go down...
<danand> ArthurArchnix - ^^
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: Sounds like gdm isn't passing the right halt command.
<danand> cafuego - :)
<swirv> BTW I fixed my deskbar issue by unstalling it and reinstalling the package.
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76:  danand I just saw an option for that today... where did I see that... goes off to look around
<Slart> brilliantnut: sounds like a must-have application.. there has to be a replacement for routed if it isn't there..
<jolenzy> hey! I have just one small question, so if someone can answer me, it wold be nice
<flowOver> swirv: i gave it 512mb ram that should be plenty?
<syntaxerror55> !ask | jolenzy
<ubotu> jolenzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jolenzy> can I install superkaramba on ubuntu? will it work?
<brilliantnut> Slart: that's what I'm looking for... pimd came close, but the comment says its retired...
<Slart> brilliantnut: this is for debian.. but you might get some hints.. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/377
<brilliantnut> !info pimd
<ubotu> pimd (source: pimd): multicast routing daemon (PIMv2). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-alpha29.17-8 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 264 kB
<syntaxerror55> jolenzy: Yes, it will
<danand> ArthurArchnix - I thought that - we tried halting with sudo shutdown -h ... that failed too .... tried powerdown -f too ... that froze the system
<syntaxerror55> !info superkaramba | jolenzy
<ubotu> jolenzy: superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<ArthurArchnix> danand: oh ... that's crazy. :)
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: ah...the line "starting up..." that appears after grub stays on my screen for about 30 seconds when i switch on my pc...then usplash appears and gdm starts......but the greatest problem is that i'm unable to switch it off
<Slart> brilliantnut: it seems shorewall has some support for these things too
<Slart> !info shorewall
<kenro> Blender is a 3d object graphi design suite and 2d game design suite. You could string static 3d obj into a movie, but it is built for 2d anim.
<ubotu> shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall), a high-level tool for configuring Netfilter. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.4-1 (gutsy), package size 250 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<jolenzy> ok, tnx. have a nice evening
<syntaxerror55> jolenzy: you can install it in synaptic or by typing 'sudo apt-get install superkaramba'
<ArthurArchnix> danand: switching to runlevel 0?
<danand> ArthurArchnix - good idea - lets give that a go
<jolenzy> ok, understood :)
<ArthurArchnix> danand: Something like, sudo init 0? I'm not exactly sure. Never used it. :)
<flowOver> kenro: you don't know how to use blender than.  i've seen plenty of 3d blender games
<Nihilist_Nerd> lart: Cheers
<kenro> flowOver:  do I have that part right? ;)
<Nihilist_Nerd> Slart: Cheers
<danand> ArthurArchnix - sudo runlevel 0 i think, wait one
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: you're welcome
<kenro> flowOver:  Guess not :(
<cafuego> ArthurArchnix: that wiuld do exactly the same as 'shutdown -h now'; switch to runlevel 0 and run the shutdown scripts.
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: but I haven't seen the question yet =)
<flowOver> blender is the open source match to maya or 3dsmax
<ArthurArchnix> This is what's in my gdm command: "/sbin/shutdown -h now "Shut Down via gdm.""
<danand> ArthurArchnix - sudo runlevel --set=0 should work i think
<Sonja> thanks sl
<danand> claudio76 - you following this
<Sonja> Slart
<claudio76> danand: tell me what to do
<claudio76> danand: you're the brain...i'm the hand
<Slart> kenro: regardless of wether blender is 3d or 2d.. it still isn't CAD... far from it.. perhaps you can run some other CAD software in wine..
<danand> claudio76 - are you still using your ubuntu box for irc?
<claudio76> danand: yes...but let's try
<claudio76> danand: so have i got to type sudo runlevel --set=0?
<kenro> flowOver:  Know where I can find a copy of The Blender Book? Or maybe something more modern?
<danand> claudio76 - yes :) fast as always :)
<danand> claudio76  - that should shutdown your pc
<claudio76> danand: ok...the output is      2 0
<claudio76> danand: now?
<ArthurArchnix> hey danand, seen or tried this yet? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071127030236AAIvhCU
<ArthurArchnix> looks promising.
<claudio76> hey....i have gutsy not edgy
<danand> claudio76 - type sudo runlevel 0
<danand> claudio76  - that should shutdown your pc
<flowOver> kenro: blender.org is loaded.  you don't really need a cad for what you want to do
<danand> claudio76 - :)
<kenro> Slart:  Is qCAD any good?
<claudio76> danand: ok...let me try
<Slart> kenro: I think it's 2d only..
<claudio76> sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<claudio76> runlevel is /sbin/runlevel
<claudio76> bash: type: 0: non trovato
<brilliantnut> Slart: the debian page you linked me to seems promising.. thanks.. I'll be back if I need more help...
<claudio76> non trovato= not found (in italian)
<yao_ziyuan> is there some system backup program that can restore my system when in a future point my system runs into problems?
<Slart> brilliantnut: you're welcome.. hope you find something useful
<kenro> Slart:  True... and no animation, either...
<Slart> !backup | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<claudio76> danand: sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<claudio76> runlevel is /sbin/runlevel
<claudio76> bash: type: 0: non trovato
<Slart> kenro: I think most people using cad for 3d work can afford to buy one of the big packages
<nosto> howdy all
<_damir> hi
<_damir> anybody know about usermods ?
<nosto> i know you all just loooove when people coming in and firing questions.
<claudio76> danand: non trovato=not found (in italian)
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: danand that's messed up. Claudio, if you type sudo fdisk -l what happens?
<_damir> about usermod -G ?
<nosto> Could anyone assist me with an audio issue I am having?
<syntaxerror55> !anybody | _damir
<ubotu> _damir: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> nosto: we live for it ;)
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: sudo fdisk -l
<danand> claudio76 - ok - try    telinit 0
<claudio76> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> _damir: for changing groups?
<GodWing> I got problem with my audio device too
<_damir> anybody know how to add all groups in one user
<nosto> Slart, I am trying to get my microphone to pick up sound so that i can use ventrilo via wine
<combat> claudio76: what exactly are you trying to do?
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: here is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57763/
<_damir> how to add all groups in myuser
<Slart> nosto: it works in native applications?
<nosto> but when i try to use sound recorder (in ubuntu 7.10) it gives me an error
<ArthurArchnix> combat: Turn hhis computer off.
<GodWing> when I plug-in with head set, the speakers sound too
<nosto> No, it doesn't
<GodWing> :D
<combat> why not shutdown now?
<claudio76> combat: i'm not able to switch my gutsy off
<GodWing> how it works?
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: danand You're strange output made me think you had a problem with sudo. You don't.
<nosto> "Your audio capture settings are invalid.  Please correct them in Multimedia settings"
<GodWing> please help me in this case
<Slart> nosto: I think the sound recorder in gnome is one of the worst pieces of.... white fluff ... phew.. got to breathe a bit here...
<kenro> thanks, Slart and flowchart...I mean flowOver
<Slart> nosto: try something else... let me have a look
<flowOver> sometimes backspace is usesful
<danand> combat - we're having problems with shutdown hanging on a dell inspiron 531 .... seeing if we can shutdown the system in a different way to shutdown -h now
<nosto> uh, ok
<syntaxerror55> sudo halt?
<cjones> what is the shell command to chang permisions on a file ?
<combat> cjones: chmod
<flowOver> chmod
<GodWing> cjones : chmod
<combat> :D
<cjones> thaniks
<yao_ziyuan> !backup | yao_ziyuan
<boolka> when is the next ubuntu release?
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76:   gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<combat> april
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: but did you read this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57763/
<syntaxerror55> dennda: why not just sudo halt?
<danand> claudio76 - have you tried that telinit command yet?
<_damir> how to add all groups in one user ?
<claudio76> danand: no let me try
<boolka> combat is there a list of upgrades/ new feautres? or screenshots of betas?
<nosto> Slart, did you run away?
<Slart> nosto: nope.. still here... trying to find something easy for recording
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: the output is fuse        lp
<Darkmystere> err, small problem how can i get my top panel to go away..not permanant for like when i rotate cube it stays..if i play fullscreen game it floats over game.. if i use xwinwrapper..it stays  if i play a movie fullscreen it stays...if i set it to auto-hide half of it stays...how can i fix this..?
<ArthurArchnix> danand: I've opened the floodgates. I'll run my ideas through you so claudio76 doesn't get overwhelmed.
<danand> ArthurArchnix - :)
<claudio76> danand: so i try to type telinit ?? just that?
<danand> claudio76 - wait one
<claudio76> danand: ok
<danand> ArthurArchnix - what are you thinking?
<_damir> how to add all groups in one user ? -G mode
<claudio76> danand: i still have not tried telinit
<ArthurArchnix> danand: claudio76 You've opened /etc/modules, you see fuse in this document, add this above it:  apm power_off=1
<nosto> another issue i'm having slart is that wine only allows 1 stream of audio.. and i need 2.. i need world of warcraft audio and ventrilo
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: ok done....now?
<combat> boolka: its a long term release, so there are not many new features, maybe you find some infos on http://ubuntuland.nireblog.com/post/2008/01/05/new-features-for-hardy-heron
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: danand wait.. that's a bad idea. We should see if it works first before messing with /etc/modules
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: close the file and don't save changes.
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: i added apm power_off=1
<Slart> nosto: I'm not sure what wine can and can't do when it comes to sound..
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: i saved it with apm power_off=1
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76:  I was wrong to suggest that. It's too soon. Get rid of that line, close the file, don't change it, don't save.
 * ArthurArchnix slaps forehead.
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: ok i open it again and delete that line
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: s'ok. just yeah... that.
<Slart> nosto: ok, go to System, Preferences, Sound
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: ok...now it's as before
<danand> ArthurArchnix - i'm a little wary of that ... in order for that to work the apm system must be used instead of acpi ... which means passing kernel args acpi=off apm=on to the kernel at boot - acpi is used for _alot_ of stuff on modern systems eg control of cooling, cpu throtting etc
<nand> mmcgrath: the source code of Brainstorm is open source
<nosto> slart u can keep spewin instructions i'll keep up
<nosto> i'm here
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: wihtout apm power_off=1
<Slart> nosto: and look at the thingy called Sound Capture.. what is it set to?
<danand> ArthurArchnix - i'm worried if we do that we might cause more probs
<nosto> ALC883 analog
<nosto> when i test it, i can hear myself talk
<nosto> but it also begins to give feedback as well
<danand> ArthurArchnix - see bottom of page at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298595&highlight=shutdown
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76:   sudo modprobe apm
<Slart> nosto: try setting it to Alsa instead
<ArthurArchnix> claudio76: then try and shutdown
<claudio76> FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<nosto> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<danand> ArthurArchnix - that won't work
<Slart> nosto: yup.. I get that too.. can you record now? using sound recorder
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<nosto> i can open it, but nothing comes out recorded
<nosto> just dead air
<scjp_> how should i install vnviewer on ubuntu ?
<ArthurArchnix> danand:  Is he dual booting? Bios updates?
<Slart> ok.. open the volume manager
<danand> ArthurArchnix - dont think claudio76 's machine can use apm - its only two weeks old - should use acpi only
<blice> Hi guys... I'm trying to set up camba and krb and winbinds and all of that so I can join this windows domain. I'm having issues, though. At the very end of the tutorial I do 'net ads join -U administrator', and it gives me "Host is not configured as a member server. Invalid configuration. Exiting....; Failed to join domain: Invalid domain role"
<Slart> nosto: ok.. open the volume manager
<nosto> got u
<blice> samba*
<Slart> nosto: select the recording page
<ArthurArchnix> I can't find any explanation for this except the bios is expecting an apm comment.
<Slart> what kind of stuff do you have there? microphone? what else?
<danand> ArthurArchnix - dell are known to write some dodgy bios stuff - might be an idea .... shall we try the runlevel thing first though?
<Darkmystere> err yet again....my top panel with the main menu and stuff never moves...:lol if i play a fullscreen game...it stays at the top doesnt even flinch...if i play a fullscreen movie stays....if i zoom out to see cube its the only thing going across the top of cube... (disabled nautilus from drawing desktop) if i use xwinwrapper it stays right ontop of the coolness...if i set it to auto-hide half...
<Darkmystere> ...of it stays there...
<ArthurArchnix> danand: Yes.... I thought he had.
<danand> ArthurArchnix - if that works ok ... we'll use that
<ArthurArchnix> danand:  Or a hammer.
<danand> claudio76 - have you removed that apm .... line from /etc/modules ?
<claudio76> ArthurArchnix: yes...on my head
<claudio76> danand: si
<danand> ArthurArchnix - hard power off - rip out the power lead :)
<claudio76> danand: ...ehmmm.....yes
<levander> Darkmystere: you've tried logging in and out which restarts the X server?
<claudio76> :p
<MrKeuner> hi, I could not figure out how to increase the verbosity/debig level of acpid, could someone give me a hand, please?
<danand> claudio76 - ok try typing sudo telinit 0  - that should shutoff your machine
<Darkmystere> levander: Ive always had this problem on all ubuntu installs...its not a just now thing always happning..
<levander> Darkmystere: weird, when i run Windows under virtual box, or mythfrontend, my top panel gets covered up
<levander> MrKeuner: 'man acpid' says there's a --debug command line option
<Darkmystere> Levander, thats the only time it moves...
<ArthurArchnix> hey.... danand looks like it might have worked.
<danand> ArthurArchnix - looks like that did something .... claudio76 is gone...
<MrKeuner> levander: yes, but I could not find the ubuntu way of doing it
<danand> ArthurArchnix - quick ... lets hide :)
<MrKeuner> levander: do I change /etc/init.d/acpid?
<levander> MrKeuner: what's unubuntu about using command line options?
<cjones> can you sitch user in to root
<daef> process finished "wash -ing|grep dirt"
<ArthurArchnix> danand: If it doesn't work, then we sudo lshw for the bios version, and check dells site to see if an update is available?
<levander> MrKeuner: I'm looking at that script.  Hold on.
<nicolah> is there a way to boot ubuntu from usb ? (to install it)
<MrKeuner> levander: actually I added -d to OPTIONS but that does not seem to change anything
<flowOver> where can i find easy to install login screens?
<danand> ArthurArchnix - yeah ... might be worth a go ... bios update on my dell latitude worked out a few faults (suspend etc) for me
<MrKeuner> OPTIONS in /etc/init.d/acpid
<daef> nicolah: i found an abstract way to boot any live-cd from an usb-stick
<danand> ArthurArchnix - just gotta do something ... brb
<levander> MrKeuner: It looks like you're supposed to modify some /etc/default/acpid file.  Hold on.
<cjones> can you sitch user in to root
<daef> nicolah: i think you just copy everything and set the bootable flag
<ompaul> !root | cjones
<ubotu> cjones: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nicolah> daef: should it work ?
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a poblem with suspend and hibernate
<nicolah> looks pretty easy but I never heard of this method
<danand> ArthurArchnix - no claudio yet?
<CorruptTerrorist> my pc just shots down
<daef> nicolah: hold on... crawling my bookmarks ;)
<levander> MrKeuner: you see the "x$VERBOSE" = "xno" in /etc/init.d/acpid?  It seems like you can set VERBOSE=yes in /etc/default/acpid to get some more verbosity.  Still looking.
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrKeuner> levander: testing
<daef> nicolah: check out http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/14738 or http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?t=156467
<ArthurArchnix> dunno.. was searching the dell subforum on ubuntuforums.
<nicolah> thanks
<cjones> ompaul i have already set the root password as well as enabeled gnome root login just want to know if you can just switch user instead of logging all the way out ?
<MrKeuner> levander: I set VERBOSE=yes I still get similar /var/log/acpid output, is there a way to test?
<levander> MrKeuner: Well, I'm thinking now that MODPROBE_OPTIONS variable is for modprobe, not acpid.  So, you'll get more logging from modprobe.  Does acpid call modproble?
<MrKeuner> levander: actually, if I add -d to OPTIONS in /etc/defaults/acpid I get lots of logging in stdin/stderr but not into /var/log/acpid
<levander> MrKeuner: 'man modprobe' says modprobe checks MODPROBE_OPTIONS.  'man acpid' says nothing abou that variable.
<MrKeuner> levander: dont't know
<ArthurArchnix> danand: except that I've found 2 people with same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605434&highlight=shutdown   and    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618724&highlight=shutdown
<puff> Is there a shell command that equates to putting the laptop into hibernation or suspend?
<ompaul> cjones, I don't support root - you are on your own there and I think you will find the follow item from the bot indicative of a theme around root here
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<puff> My graphics are all whacked up again, thought I'd try suspending or hibernating and restarting, instead of just rebooting.
<nickrud> ompaul uses his favorite factoid, again
<claudio75> danand: so...it didn't work......ah.....my BIOS version is 1.0.7    .....dell bios
<ompaul> nickrud, how observant :)
<nickrud> ompaul: seems like every time I glance in here, you're using that one :)
<ompaul> nickrud, you don't look that often
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i install mysql on apache2?
 * ompaul greps logs
 * nickrud also lies a lot
<levander> MrKeuner: Yeah, I see what /etc/init.d/acpid is calling acpid with $OPTIONS as an argument.  Now it's a matter of looking in 'man acpid' to see what command line options can be passed to acpid for output redirection.
<MrKeuner> levander: it loads modules but I don;t know what modules they might be
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: mysql *on* apache2?
<Ballena> is there a site with info on what ports that is ok to have open? i just portscanned my router anf found some ports that i don't know if the should be open...
<danand> claudio75 - ok, welcome back :)
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i install mysql *for apache2?
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: you can use mysql from apache2 if you want.. no need for a special install
<claudio75> danand: :)
<daef> nicolah: maybe the best resource google spits out..: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ and from there:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<CorruptTerrorist> oops... yeah just install mysql
<Slart> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrKeuner> levander: I see only -d which redirects to stderr/stdout
<kenro> ompaul: personA asked personB to suggest personA's root password?
<levander> MrKeuner: 'man acpid' says this: "acpid will log all of it’s activities, as well as the stdout and stderr of any actions to a log file (/var/log/acpid by default)." - But, it's not doing that?
<kynx> hi leute
<kynx> hi leute
<MrKeuner> levander: no
<kynx> ich bräuchte kurz hilfe
<CorruptTerrorist> i don't want lamp
<kynx> kann mir einer helfen ?
<MrKeuner> levander: may be we can add a log file option too
<nickrud> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Darkmystere> How Could i use my labtop as a monitor with ubuntu on it i have like an extra labtop i want to make a server...but its monitor is busted i have the labtop to labtop cord thing but im lost still..
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: hmm.. I know that link is about lamp.. but there might be some useful info.. afaik you just install it.. perhaps configure some default passwords and it's ready to go
<kenro> ompaul:  personA is either an idiot or a troll.
<kynx> oh sry
<levander> MrKeuner: ah, look at the 'man acpid' info for '-d' in there.
<Slart> !de | kynx
<ubotu> kynx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daef> nicolah: you still here?
<ompaul> kenro, or worse
<kynx> i have a problem with ubuntu terminal
<danand> claudio75 - could you type        lspci -vvv > lspci.txt && lshw > lshw.txt && lsmod > lsmod.txt       and pastebin the contents of those 3 files as before
<daef> kynx: which?
<claudio75> danand: yes ok
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<kenro> ompaul: There's worse?
<daef> maybe see http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ and http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<levander> MrKeuner: could set OPTIONS in /etc/default/acpid to "-d 2>&1 /var/log/acpid" (i think 2>>&1 is the right syntax)
<Cpudan80> I've got a problem with my xorg.conf file
<daef> nicolah: maybe see http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ and http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/
<levander> MrKeuner: you se what i'm doing?  Using OPTIONS to do shell redirection of output?
<blice> part
<blice> ..
<ompaul> kenro, yeap, but like fight club we don't discuss it
<daef> bye
<daveb> i have amd64 x2
<daveb> dual core
<Cpudan80> Basically -- I want to setup dual displays (it's a laptop) --- the laptop panel should display at 1024x768, the external should use 1280x1024 --- they both should "mirror" the actual desktop (ie. no extensions). It's an ATI Mobility 7500 with radeon drivers
<daveb> one core is 100% busy with IOwait
<daveb> how can i figure out what is causing it?
 * Slart once got the advice to run aplay /dev/urandom.. but with a nohup .. nasty =)
<claudio75> danand: it says WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. so i typed sudo...but it says the same things
<daef> claudio75: try sudo bash and then call the file
<nickrud> daef: better to suggest sudo -i
<claudio75> danand: ah no wait....it has worked
<Cpudan80> So far, I have the internal display and external display showing the correct resolutions --- but on the external display, the desktop (and GDM window) are shoved in the upper left corner (taking up 1024x768 pixels) ---- I can drag windows beyond this to take up the full space available on the monitor --- but I really shouldn't have to do that
<Cpudan80> Any ideas?
<kenro> In either case, anyone read manga here? I'm following iD_entity right now. Dem Korianz iz crazy...
<daef> nickrud: -i == interactive shell ???
<prodigel> Hi all. I want to setup a wireless network, and probably I'm very close to do it, but I don't have the certainty. Currently I'm connected to the wireless access point by cable, also by wireless, on cable I got an IP(I'm chatting here by wire) but by wireless I don't get any response on dhclient. How do I check if I'm really connected to the wireless network, and if so how do I get an IP from it?
<FarrisG> I  have an amd64 machine running Gutsy. I've installed the lib32 packages, and most 32bit binaries will now run. But I have a few that still complain of "lib-this-or-that.so.0: cannot open shared object: No such file or directory"
<FarrisG> One example is libpthread
<kenro> ompaul: In either case, d'you read manga? I'm following iD_entity right now. Dem Korianz iz crazy...
<nickrud> daef: yes. try  sudo -i  , and run env | sort . repeat with sudo -s .
<daef> prodigel: wireshark??
<Cpudan80> http://www.pastebin.ca/922583 is the xorg.conf file
<prodigel> daef: what's wireshark?
<Slart> prodigel: you should have a separate interface for the wireless connection.. just try sudo ifup youtwirelessinterfacehere.. and see if it gets an ip.. or use the network manager
<daef> prodigel: a network-package analysis tool
<ompaul> kenro, no, and I think if we continued that we would be well offtopic for here :)
<daef> nickrud: /me is currently sitting on a windows maching /*shame on /me*/
<kenro> prodigel:  Used to be called Etherape, I think.
<danand> claudio75 - do you still have windows on your machine?
<nickrud> daef: hah. At least you're trying to help the right side
<prodigel> kenro: I'm installing it now... that wireshark, thanks
<claudio75> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daef> nickrud: ;)
<claudio75> danand: wait
<kenro> ompaul: I like ot...
<prodigel> Slart: I'm having a separat device, is called ra0
<daef> kenro: etherape is when you plug a crossed cable into a switch without spanning tree and wait for a broadcast-package...
<Slart> prodigel: then run ifconfig and see if that interface has an ip
<SpudDogg> prodigel:  that's a ralink device, and shout work in Ubuntu
<claudio75> danand: lspci.txt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57766/
<daef> kenro: (both ends of the cable into the switch !)
<danand> ArthurArchnix - just took a look at those links - seems alot of people are having this problem ... just looked at dells website - there is a new bios update available
<prodigel> Slart: It doesn'
<CorruptTerrorist> finally on linux!!!
<kenro> daef:  hoo hoo ick!
<milamb3r> anyone here know how to install WINE ? all i get is a package to install.
<Dante123> hi all.  Once in awhile my desktop pc starts to boot (I get the Ubuntu screen with orange progress bar) but then stops.  It will sit there and do nothing.  If I turn it off and select ubuntu from grub then hit enter manually it usually works...sometimes just rebooting works fine without hitting anything.  Is this a bug or a problem specific to just my pc?
<Slart> prodigel: then you're wireless connection isn't working as it should
<daef> kenro: hoo hoo ick????
<Aghachi> ok why doesnt ubuntu install
<Slart> milamb3r: sudo apt-get install wine should do it
<milamb3r> ty slart
<Aghachi> nothing happens when i press enter
<daef> milamb3r: install the package??
<Aghachi> at eh boot screen for installing
<stormze1> A line in a script is giving me the error "58: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable", but the same line is working as it should in bash:  for ((i=1;i< (( 10 + 1 )) ;i+=1)); do echo $i; done .  There is a reference: #!/bin/bash at the top of the script.  What is going on?
<claudio75> danand: lshw.txt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57767/
<levander> Aghachi: keyboard is broken, get a new one
<Aghachi> lol
<kenro> daef Ape talk. anyway, I've done that. Was in a coma for 3 weeks.
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, Thanks for that link on acpi..
<prodigel> Slart: Still I got an ip from the router on wire, and in settings page I don't see options of two dhcp servers, maybe that's the cause. it's an edimax btw
<Slart> milamb3r: when it's finished you can test it by running "wine notepad" in a terminal
<Aghachi> no really
<ArthurArchnix> danand: I have been. Dell's site I mean.
<Aghachi> is it becuase my c: drive does not contain windows?
<SpudDogg> prodigel:  if you're not sure, unplug your ethernet cable and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' and that device should get an IP, assuming you have your encryption key, etc set up in '/etc/network/interfaces'  Keep in mind that after restarting the networking initscript, you won't have any connection as long as the ethernet cable is unplugged and the wireless device is not set up properly
<milamb3r> ok cool
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - eh??
<Aghachi> my c:drive is a external hardrive
<daef> kenro: what does a ape has to do with broadcast-storms and coma??
<claudio75> danand: lsmod.txt http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57768/
<Aghachi> my d and e are internals
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, I saw a link earlier on systems not shutting down..
<Slart> prodigel: I'm absolutely hopeless with it comes to wireless.. sorry.. I'm just so happy it just worked out of the box on my laptop
<Aghachi> slart me 2!
<daef> Aghachi: when you have a c: drive this is the wrong place ;)
<SpudDogg> daef:  lol
<milamb3r> Slart: is ubuntu commands similar to fedora
<kenro> daef:  I was talking about etherape/wireshark. Where you?
<Aghachi> cmon help me please im a complete n00b what do i haave to do
<daef> kenro: etherape is when you plug a crossed cable into a switch without spanning tree and wait for a broadcast-package...
<Slart> milamb3r: they are both linux.. most things should be the same.. some other things differ.. such as how you install software
<Dante123> hi all.  Once in awhile my desktop pc starts to boot (I get the Ubuntu screen with orange progress bar) but then stops.  It will sit there and do nothing.  If I turn it off and select ubuntu from grub then hit enter manually it usually works...sometimes just rebooting works fine without hitting anything.  Is this a bug or a problem specific to just my pc?
<daef> with both ends
<Carbonflux> does anyone know if its going to be possible to upgrade 7.10 to 8.x when its released or will it require a reinstall ?
<bod_> Carbonflux, upgrade
<Carbonflux> thanks :)
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - ah ... you having probs too?
<Slart> Carbonflux: they usually try to make it possible to upgrade.. they don't always succeed though =)
<SpudDogg> Dante123:  disable the splash screen so you might be able to see an error
<daef> Dante123: unsuspected reboot may be a damaged power-adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, By editing bios and disabling acpi and adding acpi=off apm=on to boot grub and apm power_off=1 to /etc/modules I fixed one system that was hanging
<Aghachi> should i unplug external and c if that works?
<Carbonflux> Slart, heh ya I understand...upgrading is a nice luxury if possible :)
<daef> g2g...
<Dante123> daef:  what do you mean?  SpudDogg: how do I do that?
<daef> ...bye
<milamb3r> slart - apt-get command not working
<bod_> Slart, i believe their also trying to make it possible to upgrade from fiesty to hardy, skipping gutsy,.,.afaik
<kenro> daef:  Yeah you said that. I did that. Silly me, I plugged into a power outlet, not a dataport. I was in a coma for 6 weeks.
<SpudDogg> Dante123:  well, you could do it one of 2 ways:   (hang on, typing this out)
<Slart> bod_: ah.. some developers deserve a cookie I think =)
<daef> kenro: ah.......
<bod_> Slart, absolutely
<Slart> milamb3r: not working? errors?
<levander> Dante123: modify you're /boot/grub/menu.lst so that the default boot entry does not boot with 'quiet splash' but instead boots with 'nosplash'.  This way, next time you get the error, you will see the last message the system has printed out, and it won't be hidden by the splash screen.
<daef> Dante123: the thingie where your power cord goes in may not do it's job
<SpudDogg> 1:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to get rid of "splash" at the end of the "kernel" line or...
<Carbonflux> being able to upgrade is going to help adoption in the desktop area.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, It was lts version to lts version  daper to hardy
<SpudDogg> Dante123:   1:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to get rid of "splash" at the end of the "kernel" line or...
<kenro> daef:  tat was the second time I did that.
<daef> Dante123: http://www.rasurbo.com/images/fotos/rasurbo_netzteil_silent.jpg
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - what system was that on?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ah dapper,.,.before fiesty right?
<Slart> I just love this factoid..
<Slart> !doesntwork
<daef> kenro: i got 230 volts a few times - never ended in more than a little scream ;)
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
 * daef lucky me
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, just one of the old ones I have sitting around
<Aghachi> daef so do i need a C;\ internal is that the problem?
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - ok
<Dante123> daef: you mean from power supply to mobo?  levander: do I just edit line to "nosplash" - is that the right syntax
<levander> Dante123: don't get a new power supply till you've seen what error message your system is hanging at
<daef> Aghachi: you need a /dev/*d**
<claudio75> danand: so?
<danand> claudio75 - do you still have windows on your machine?
<SpudDogg> Dante123:  2.  When the grub screen comes up during boot, press "e" to edit the boot commands.  Simply get rid of the "splash" on the end of the kernel line.  you will have to do this every time you boot until you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, yes
<claudio75> danand: no
<ArthurArchnix> danand: Everything I can find says the bios is bad in this series.
<Aghachi> daef english please or tell me where i can translate that
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ty ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bod_> Slart,  mistake -- its daper to hardy, not fiesty to hardy
<SpudDogg> Dante123:  when you're done editing the line, "enter" to save it, then "b" to boot it
<azzic> could anyone help me with Pidgin? qry plz...
<ArthurArchnix> Although one person said 1.0.3 was certified by novell.
<daef> Aghachi: you need a /dev/sd** or /dev/hd**
<kenro> daef:  I must have more salt and heavy metals in my blood than usual, then. Nearly killed -me-...
<werneck> I'm trying to make ubuntu start vncserver at boot... a pretty simple script at /etc/init.d, and the link at /etc/rc3.d/S99vncstart, but no luck... it doesn't even touch it
<Slart> bod_: yes.. that makes sense.. lst to lst
<claudio75> danand: i have not windows here
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Still some issues being worked on..
<daef> kenro: not so funny one... ;)
<bod_> Slart, i think you mean -- lts to lts
<Aghachi> i dont understand what that means is that i commadn i type in the text mode?
<levander> SpudDogg: after he edits /boot/grub/menu.lst, does he have to run update-grub or something like that?  I can't remember if you have to reinstall grub after modifying that file or not.
<danand> ArthurArchnix - was just getting around to trying that - dell has new bios revision out 1.0.9 i think .... trouble is ... no windows
<Slart> bod_: well.. long time support or long support time.. it's all good =)
<daef> can anyone tell Aghachi why a c:\ drive is wrong??
<claudio75> ArthurArchnix: mine is 1.0.7
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, thats to be expected as hardy isnt stable yet,. but i hear that skippin distro upgrade is tricky anyway,.,.
<SpudDogg> levander:  Dante123:  you will NOT have to re-run grub-install or update grub or anything like that...Just reboot
<bod_> Slart, i thought it was -- long term suppot
<Aghachi> daef ok so im in xp i want to reformat my d and e to a partion that ubuntu will use
<kenro> daef:  roleplay, not comedy... And you never believed the first word, huh? ;)
<daef> Aghachi: backslashes are evil... windows uses backslashes... windows is evil.... use linux - you will get rid of c:\ d:\ and so on...
<Dante123> okay will try the "e" method first.  I admit daef that I have a pretty cheap power supply in their but enough power for the system.  I'll try to see what the message is without the splash screen there.  If I decide to disable splash do I add nosplash at the end of the line or just delete the reference to splash and it defaults to nosplash?
<stormze1> A line in a script is giving me the error "58: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable", but the same line is working as it should in bash:  for ((i=1;i< (( 10 + 1 )) ;i+=1)); do echo $i; done .  There is a reference: #!/bin/bash at the top of the script.  What is going on?
<Aghachi> i wanna make those one partion and format it for linux
<Slart> bod_: hmm.. I think you might be right there... I give up.. I need coffee or sleep.. on or the other..
<claudio75> danand: no wait...did you asked me if i have windows xp or vista????
<bod_> daef, but ur ubuntu drive is z:\    ;~)
<Slart> *one
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, lts to lts is the ultimate goal...  not sure thay have it working yet..
<daef> kenro: i played dsa and dnd a few yrs ago...
<bod_> Slart,  im going with coffee tonight ;~)
<SpudDogg> Dante123:  nosplash might work, but i just remove splash completely
<arakthor> What's a fast way to install the majority of the common developer packges?
<mnuaimat> hello everybody, can anyone tell me how to install GTK-sopcast, the .deb provided in http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gtk_sopcast.html doesn't install here, since iam using 64bit arch, heeeeeeeeeeellllllllp please
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, why is it so difficult? is it because they dont completely ebuild things from scratch each time, they just add kernal patches and stuff?
<ArthurArchnix> claudio75: I know. danand.. seen this?
<ArthurArchnix> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<daef> Aghachi: format the drives via linux..
<daef> Aghachi: where is the prob?
<kenro> daef:  I've lived and breathed WhiteWolf for 10 years now.
<Aghachi> ok when i boto the ubuntu cd
<Aghachi> and let it count down for install
<Aghachi> nothing happends
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, If it was that simple, they would be having a hard time with it..
<Dante123> okay thanks everyone...
<Aghachi> boot*
<Slart> stormze1: looks fine to me.. hang on.. let me try it
<daef> kenro: okay... so your stamina may be higher than mine...
<daef> kenro: my roleplay-time ended when i started working ;)
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i suppose theres alot of stuff to remember and alotof stuff ets forgotten (temporeroly)
<Aghachi> im asking is it becuase it doesnt recognize a dirve? im lokking to format my d and e to one partion to be used for bntu
<Aghachi> my xp is on d drive and e is just holding stuff and my c is a external hd
<Slart> stormze1: you're running it using sh for some reason
<daef> Aghachi: but formatting a device the installer cannot find will not force the find-progress
<daef> Aghachi: the problem is something else!!
<danand> claudio75 - on the machine with ubuntu on, do you dual boot with any windows system?
<Aghachi> i kno its confusing i duno how i came into that setup lol
<claudio75> ArthurArchnix: no wait....i don't want to risk and change BIOS
<Aghachi> what is it then?
<claudio75> danand: no!!!
<Aghachi> my boot cd?
<claudio75> danand: i've only gutsy
<kenro> daef: You've heard the saying 'I don't work. Takes away my fishing time'?
<daef> Aghachi: that is the question you should ask...
<bod_> !enter > Aghachi     please read pm from ubotu
<zetheroo> how do you unblock someone on pidgin?
<daef> kenro: no i didn't - but there is some truth in it
<mad_max02> how can I find out UUID of my hdd ??
<Slart> stormze1: or you're running it using dash... that also gives the error about the for-loop variable
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Slart> mad_max02: blkid
<claudio75> danand: i bought it with vista but i installed ubuntu formatting vista
<kenro> heh
<bod_> claudio75, good move ;~)
<claudio75> danand: useing all the disk for ubuntu
<daef> got 2 go...
<stormze1> Slart: Why would it do that when line 1 is: #!/bin/bash ?
<daef> i part awayy
<daef> bye
<daef> have
<daef> a
<daef>  lot
<FloodBot2> daef: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> ha
<Slart> stormze1: check if /bin/bash isn't linked to dash
<mad_max02> Slart, thanks dude
<Slart> stormze1: ls -l /bin/*sh
<stormze1> Slart: Oh no... I bet it is..
<Slart> mad_max02: you're welcome
<Slart> stormze1: try changing it to #!/bin/rbash
<Triston> My system keeps hard locking and it's getting really annoying.  How should I go about finding out the cause?
<kenro> I need a #manga fix...
<stormze1> Slart: It isn't, but bin/sh is... is it ubuntu overriding me?
<bod_> Triston, when does it "had lock" ?
<stormze1> Slart: What is rbash?
<kenro> Any suggestions?
<Aghachi> im so confused right now.... whats my problem if nothing happends when i  push the enter botten at the boot menu to install
<Slart> stormze1: it's another executable in /bin.. linked to bash on my computer at least
<claudio75> danand: what are you thinking? any new idea?
<Darkmystere> ok well, anyone know how to stop a command run in ALT+F2 thing?
<Slart> Darkmystere: pkill nameofprocess
<stormze1> Slart: No joy.  Some error.
<Triston> bod_: It's done it once before while the computer was idle, but it's almost always while I'm using the internet, through a browser or otherwise.  I don't know if it matters, but I'm using a wifi adapter with ndiswrapper.
<bod_> Darkmystere, top to find what its called,. then killall processname
<Slart> Darkmystere: or xkill and click the window you want to kill
<factotum> My mp3 file names are a mess, anyone recommend and app to get them organized?
<Jack_Sparrow> Triston, I would run any live version and see if the problem persists.  If the problem persists then it is a hardware issue like ram , power supplyor an overheating cpu  if not it will be an os issue
<ArthurArchnix> claudio75: ok. Well, if you change your mind instructions are on that link. At this point I'd say phone dell.
<Odd-rationale> factotum: easytag!
<mad_max02> Slart, dude do you maybe know what up with CPU count. I just installed new cpu and in libsensors it shows 4 cores (2 Core0 and 2 Core1)
<Slart> stormze1: can't you just run the script with bash .. as in "bash scriptname" ?
<danand> claudio75 - ok - looks like ArthurArchnix found a site that will help us out ... apparently dell do a utility to enable ubuntu to update the bios ... see http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<bod_> Triston, browse your /home/Triston/   folder with nautilus then look for error logs?
<Triston> Jack_Sparrow: Unfortunately, I wish it were a hardware issue.  It doesn't do this in my Windows install.
<Odd-rationale> factotum: or kid3 if for kde.
<Slart> mad_max02: you've got  quad-core?
<factotum> Odd-rationale: thank you very much!
<MrKeuner> levander: yes, I see your point. Testing now
<claudio75> ArthurArchnix: uhmmm...no i don't want to change BIOS...it's a too big risk
<danand> ArthurArchnix - good find :)
<bod_> Triston, on windows? ask in ##windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Triston, Does it do it with a LIVE ubuntu disk?
<ArthurArchnix> danand: He doesn't want to. I'm going to bed now... boot with acpi=off and see if that helps.
<Odd-rationale> factotum: np
<ArthurArchnix> claudio75: danand good luck!
<factotum> Odd-rationale: Just cause you mentioned it, have you tried kde4 yet?
<claudio75> danand: already seen it....but it's a risk!!!
<danand> ArthurArchnix - ok night
<stormze1> Slart: Yes, that works.  ( However, it's one of about 50 scripts, with calls written all over in all 50 scripts. )
<mad_max02> Slart, nope. Just installed faster AMD X2. I also had AMD X2 before this one. Same mobo and everything just swapped cpus
<Triston> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't tried that yet, but I will.  I think it's something to do with my wifi adapter, but I can't be sure.  It didn't do this before I used ndiswrapper.
<Odd-rationale> factotum: yes I have. Went back to 3.5 and waiting eagerly for 4.1. :)
<danand> claudio75 - hmmmm...
<claudio75> arththanks a lot..goodnight
<stormze1> Slart: I kind of expected that #!/bin/bash would be the final word.
<Slart> stormze1: nggh.. I see the problem... I think you need to speak with one of the gurus in the channel
<Triston> bod_: I don't see any error log files in that folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> Triston, Ok.. so you have some clues as to where the problem will be
<Darkmystere> well, i have xwinwrapper running i want to stop it it has the glmatrix thing running as my background
<bod_> Slart, bash probs might be solved eeasier in #bash  ?
<mad_max02> Slart, and this is what I get at the end of dmsg | grep CPU
<Slart> stormze1: it does seem that way.. don't really know why it does that..
<factotum> Odd-rationale: Ive been wanting to check it out but havent gotten around to it. I was a Mac user up until about a year ago when I sold my G4. I was drooling at the screenshots. But anyways thanks again.
<mad_max02> Slart, [   30.407918] Brought up 2 CPUs
<danand> claudio75 - do you want to try it?
<stormze1> bod_: This appears to be a ubuntu problem.
<bod_> Triston, try einstalling the wifi and donload the driver again
<Odd-rationale> factotum: FYI, easytag has a better intefaces than kid3. One of the few really great gkt+ apps...
<Triston> Jack_Sparrow: Speculation.. I don't have any proof yet that it's the cause, though.  I'd use the default driver "prism54usb" that comes up, but when I use it, my wifi adapter disconnects every now and again.
<claudio75> danand: no...i'm sorry...the risk is too big
<Slart> bod_: well.. it isn't a bash problem.. =) we're trying to make it a bash problem but at the moment it's a dash problem =)
<stormze1> bod_: ( All of the scripts worked in FC6 )
<bod_> stormze1, an ubuntu problem concerning bash? wouldnt bash programmers be helpfull?
<MrKeuner> levander: set OPTIONS in /etc/default/acpid to "-d 2>&1 /var/log/acpid" (i think 2>>&1 is the right syntax) I guess there is a problem with that, shouldn't it be -d 2>>&1 -l /var/log/acpid ?
<bod_> Slart, lol,.,.ok
<stormze1> bod_: Don't think so -- think it's more of a ubuntu packaging issue.
<Decinoge> i would kinda propose to doxygen people this icon, if it didn't violated a bunch of copyrights: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/Decinoge/doxyShow.png
<Decinoge> :\
<Slart> mad_max02: but there might be 2 sensors for each processor.. for some reason
<bod_> stormze1, kk, fair play
 * bod_ pre warns his internet will be cut off in the next 20 mins
<stormze1> Slart: Got a particular guru that you would recommend for this problem?
<MrKeuner> levander: or -d 2>>&1 >> /var/log/acpid ?
<mad_max02> Slart, maybe I should reinstall libsensor ??
<mad_max02> Slart, strange thing is that I get 4 diff measurements :D
<Slart> stormze1: hmm.. have you tried putting a space between the ! and /bin/bash  ?
<mad_max02> Slart, ranging from 5 to 19 degrees
<Slart> stormze1: #! /bin/bash
<Starnestommy> try chmod +x ./scriptname
<bod_> Slart, why would/could that be a problem?
<claudio75> danand: still thinking about it? if not then i'll go to sleep....i'll try again tomorrow morning and afternoon
<Slart> mad_max02: I don't think that will change anything.. but there is a detection script that tries to find out what sensors you ahve..  you might want to run that again
<MrKeuner> levander: unfortunately, none of them work as intended
<kenro> Where's a goog anim-manga #irc?
<Slart> bod_: because that's the way they write it in the wiki.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<mad_max02> Slart, where to find that ?
<Triston> I think I found a possible problem.. looks like I'm using an old ndiswrapper version.. not sure how I did that.  I was pretty sure it was the latest.
#ubuntu 2008-02-29
<Chewy> hi people
<Slart> mad_max02: run "sensors-detect" in a terminal
<bod_> Slart, ok, fair point,.;~)
<bod_> !hi | Chewy
<ubotu> Chewy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chewy> so can i has some helps with ubuntu 6.06
<bod_> !ask | Chewy
<ubotu> Chewy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stormze1> Slart: That was it.  Wow. o O  Thank you.
<Slart> stormze1: wow.. I've learned something as well.. I've never put a space there in my files.. guess I've been lucky so far =)
<bod_> !helpersnack | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Slart> yum.. or.. apt
<Chewy> !ask so can i have some help with firefox and ubuntu
<claudio75> danand: i think it's better i go to sleep....i'll ask again tomorrow
<danand> claudio75 - ok ... might call it a night myself claudio ... take it easy
<kenro> 1700 pkg upgrading. -finally-! I got them all dl'd. Only took me 10 days.
<Slart> just ask you're question, chewy
<bod_> !gq | Chewy
<ubotu> Chewy: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<icesword> hello
<claudio75> danand: thanks a lot...you've been patient and gentle
<icesword> i am back
<claudio75> danand: :)
<Slart> you're question? really slart... shape up.. shesh..
<mewshi> Can someone help me with my wireless?
<Chewy> ok anyway, im not sure what the problem is, that when i start firefox, it loads for like 2 seconds then imediately the program closes
<danand> claudio75 - no problem ... my pleasure
<arakthor> How can I stop gnome-power-manager from running? It causes problems for me on my laptop, the work around is to disable it, but I don't want to have to kill it everytime I start the machine again
<kenro> Hope Hardy is solid enough...
<mad_max02> Slart, I just ran that script and I got some strange stuff. I'll paste it in pastebin uf ur wiling to check them out
<danand> claudio75 - you learn fast :)
<claudio75> danand: ciao
<Slart> Chewy: try starting it from a terminal.. that way you'll see the errors
<kostkon> Chewy, open a terminal and give "firefox" to run it from there
<Slart> mad_max02: sure.. seems I'm on a roll =)
<bod_> Chewy, open a terminal and type   firefox        then pastebin the error messages (if any)
 * bod_ curses at Slart for beating him to the response
<Chewy> ok
<Chewy> ill come back here if i get any
<Chewy> :)
<Chewy> im currently on other pc
<Slart> finally my gold plated keyboard is paying off... carpal tunnel syndrome.. here I come =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Chewy, Did you install flash?  and how did you install it?
<stormze1> Slart: Now that I've read the wiki, I might change my scripts to work differently.  (They were kind of slow...)  Thanks alot!
<mrunagi> is it possible to see the contents of a locked folder on an OSX hard drive?
<Chewy> I installed it from the flash website linux version
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, flash wouldnt stop firefox from loading,.,.would it?
<deadlyallance259> what is a good pice of software i can apt-get that alowes me to do a video capture of my desktop
<Slart> stormze1: you're welcome
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, does sygate have a linux firewall
<EmmerP> hi
<bod_> Chewy, get it from epo's,.,.more reliable
<bod_> repo's*
<EmmerP> What do I need to do to get vlc working with firefox-3.03b?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, There are some poorly written plugins that would.. or corrupt flash
<Chewy> the problem is, now i cant even access internet, and it worked fine until i updated ubuntu
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, oh, ok,.,.i thought if they were that bad, they wouldnt be released
<fentontravers> how do I open port 8080 on ubuntu server 7.1
<mewshi> i have a bcm4318 chipset.  It seems to have been disabled somehow, and I screwed around and used different solutions to try to get it to work.  The light comes on, and it lists "wlan0_rename" in the network selector applet, but it never works.  can someone help me out, please?  I'd appreciate it! :D
<Slart> fentontravers: it's usually open.. you have to have something listening on the other side though
<icesword> fentontravers, are you working on apache
<fentontravers> I've got oracle xe running a webserver on that port...I know it's running cause I can telnet to locally, but I need to access from outside
<fentontravers> so I know the port must be closed off.
<Chewy> so could it be an update issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, I have seen a few pwople with problems directly related to bad plugins.. not sure where they got them.. that is a whole nother matter.  Chewy.. have you installed any other plugins.. and have you ever used automatix or envy scripts
<Slart> fentontravers: you might have to tell it specifically to listen on the external network interface.. you have to do that with ssh and apache for example
<bod_> Chewy, unlikely,.its your the first case ive seen of this recently,.,.
<bod_> del=its ^^
<fentontravers> slart_how do I do that?
<Chewy> no other plugins, and niether of those, i am a Ubuntu/linux first timer, so i dont know what im doing, ive been getting help from someoen though
<tinman> hmm, I have managed to figure out my x server is NOT working (I havent even touched the configueration) (chrooting through live cd and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with ALL default option didnt to the trick)
<drew_> hi, stupid question, how do I move the panel back from the side to the top?
<Slart> fentontravers: I have no idea.. I've never used oracle
<mewshi> i have a bcm4318 chipset.  It seems to have been disabled somehow, and I screwed around and used different solutions to try to get it to work.  The light comes on, and it lists "wlan0_rename" in the network selector applet, but it never works.  can someone help me out, please?  I'd appreciate it! :D
<Slart> drew_: tried dragging it?
<bod_> Chewy, in terminal type            sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
 * danand just spent 10 mins googling ciao to find out what it stood for ...
<drew_> Slap_Sti1k, there is no where to click
<drew_> oops
<Chewy> will that reinstall firefox?
<mad_max02> Slart, here it is http://www.pastebin.org/21769
<bod_> Chewy, correct
<mewshi> No, it was working.  Then it got disabled.  Now it doesn't anymore.
<drew_> Slart, , there is no where to click
<Chewy> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, I would pull out flash and use the repo version too..
 * danand - not an acronym ... just italian for bye :)
<drew_> Slart, it is all taken up with stuff
<Slart> drew_: just click anywhere on the panel.. or you caN't see it?
<Chewy> and i tried another browser too, but it would load google, and the home page but had trouble otherwise
<bod_> Chewy, also uninstall the flash thing you got, then install the correct one from synaptic
<Slart> drew_: oh come on.. you can find one little spot to click on.. or you'll have to remove something
<Chewy> how do i uninstall
<bod_> Chewy, sounding more and more like flash
<Chewy> hmm
<Slart> mad_max02: doesn't it offer to do that for you?
<drew_> Slart, I really have to remove something? that strikes me as a bug
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i was gonna suggest it but i thought maybe see if its a bad install first,.,.but if othe browser has probs then flash may be the prob,.,.;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, You may also find something odd in his sources list...
<bod_> drew_, just because its broken doesnt mean its a bug
<Slart> drew_: there might be some secret shortcut key voodoo combo.. but I don't know one... dragging is the only way I know of
<judgen> !nvidia mobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia mobile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, true,. but why would that stop firefox?
<drew_> bod_, a feature then ? ;)
<judgen> help... i cant get video to work properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, I am thinking a script was used by his friend to try and get him going..
<mad_max02> Slart, Yeah it asks to add these lines to /etc/modules
<bod_> drew_, yer,.,.if you like ;~)
<Slart> drew_: you can change it in "properties" too.. but then you have to rightclick on the panel..
<Slart> mad_max02: let it do it's magic
<mad_max02> Slart, you think I should add them ?
<mewshi> ok, I have discovered that I have the kernel driver loaded.  However, it doesn't seem to like me.  How can I go about fixing this, and make it work again?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, what sort of script?
<Slart> mad_max02: that's why you ran the program in the first place =)
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, flash downloading script?
<Chewy> so how would i uninstall flash?
<judgen> i need help nvidia driver wont work, and nv just dont cut it. what  do i do??
<mad_max02> Slart, okay lets try
<tinman> Hi Jack_Sparrow, my x server that had worked for pass 6 month is now sudenly not workign and I have not even touched the configuration, (I tried chrooting with live cd and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with all the default options (seve selected) and didnt work) . Now I just get a gray screen when I should get a login screen
<mad_max02> Slart, should I reboot after that or something ?
<judgen> i mean BeOS have better 3d support for gods sake at this point
<bod_> Chewy, not sue, you'd need to know the name of the plugin you donloaded
<Slart> judgen: buy a new computer.. if indeed the nvidia driver wont work..   if you want help with the nvidia driver that's another thing of course..
<mewshi> judgen, did you use the ubuntu package of the nvidia driver?
<bod_> Chewy probably flash
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman, what about recovery mode...  can you get into that  and from there can you startx
<Chewy> it is flash, just from the FLASH website
<Slart> mad_max02: I'm not sure.. can't really remember
<judgen> mewshi, yes
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, r u getting my pm replies>
<bod_> ?
<judgen> Slart, its an mobile chipset that has accelerated 3d in BeOS
<mewshi> Try using the official driver directly from nvidia
<Slart> mad_max02: try running some kind of application that uses those sensors..
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: Go to recovery mode and manually start x?
<drew_> Slart, bod_ I've had to remove the clock and user switcher
<mohbana> Hey guys any idea when the icedte plugin is going to be fixed? i can't run azureus because of it, and i dont intend to isntall sun's eithe
<miladen> when i put in my new external harddrive it says: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000... Why cant i do anything with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman, Just a thought.
<judgen> Slart, nforce4 go
<Jack_Sparrow> bod.. no
<mad_max02> Slart, I'll just reboot
<Slart> judgen: and the restricted driver doesn't work?
<mewshi> judgen, go get the official nvidia driver from nvidia, and install it
<judgen> Slart, as nvidia does not develop any go driver before geforce7, sadly no
<Daisuke_Laptop> mewshi: wouldn't apt-get install nvidia-glx-new be better?
<judgen> mewshi, does not work as nvidia has never made the drivers for nvidia go
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, would    sudo apt-get purge flash               remove the flash he downloaded ,. or will it scew other things up?
<judgen> untill now
<mewshi> no, because i had a similar experience with the ati driver
<Slart> judgen: what chipset does the videocard use?
<mewshi> the ubuntu package had problems, but the offical driver worked great, and even automatically detected my proper dual-head setup :D
<rene> hello everybody
<rene> wont install flashplayer in fluxbuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> mewshi: ati != nvidia
<rene> ?
<amenado> miladen-> as soon as you plug in your external hd you get that error?
<Daisuke_Laptop> expect ati problems, nvidia works a whole lot better.
<miladen> as soon as i try to open it yes
<rene> kazehakase
<rene> ?
<mewshi> Daisuke? O_o
<miladen> as soon as i try to open it yes amenado
<rene> howto install flashplayer in kazehakase ?
<bod_> Chewy, search Synaptic for Flash, anything that is installed called 'Flash' mark for complete removal
<mewshi> yes, daisuke, I know they're not the same
<mewshi> I was just relation an anecdote about the ubuntu package not being 'right'
<amenado> miladen-> without opening it, type mount and paste the line for this partition here
<Slart> judgen: I think you might be able to see the chipset.. or at least the device id by running "lspci -v" and looking for the videocard part
<miladen> amenado this partition? it is just called media
<amenado> miladen should be just one line am interested in
<Daisuke_Laptop> mewshi: understandable.
<amenado> miladen well paste the result of mount..specifically just for that problematic partition
<boolka> when is the next ubuntu release? are there any screenshots availble?
<mewshi> april
<Daisuke_Laptop> boolka: april, and it's going to look about the same
<bod_> boolka, 8.04
<mewshi> and i'm testing it atm
<Daisuke_Laptop> mostly under-the-hood improvements
<mewshi> it's pretty nice so far :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> there is a big theme change coming in october with the release of 8.10 (or so i've heard)
<miladen> amenado in the terminal i type mount and then what?
<boolka> interesting
<bod_> Daisuke_Laptop, 8.10?
<mewshi> they should provide girl-friendly themes :P
<amenado> miladen paste it here, i can not read your mind, so i can see here
<bod_> Daisuke_Laptop, codename?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but with 8.04 being a long-term support release, it's not happening yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> bod_: intrepid ibex
<amenado> miladen well paste the result of mount..specifically just for that problematic partition
<boolka> is there a list of improvements?
<Daisuke_Laptop> which i hate saying :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> boolka: not yet
<bod_> Daisuke_Laptop, what a stupid name,.,.;~)
<Daisuke_Laptop> bod_: hence why i hate saying it
<Daisuke_Laptop> i like ignoble iguana :D
<bod_> Daisuke_Laptop, what does ignoble mean?
<amenado> miladen have I lost you?
<mewshi> it means not noble
<bod_> oh, ok,. ty
<bod_> Daisuke_Laptop, i agree,.that name is better
<nfusco> If i have a partition of 50Gb for a fresh install, i want to have: /, /home, /swap - what partion sizes  should I pick for each?
<jeffMASTERflex> an ibex is a horrible animal. lion snack is all it is
<EmmerP> who's got VLC with Firefox 3.03b working?
<mewshi> EmmerP: there's no such thing as 3.03b in firefox yet
<combat_> nfusco: /swap = size of ram, / = 6-8GiB, /home rest
<Slart> nfusco: I'd use 10 GB for everything but home... swap should be about 2GB or so.. twice your memory... and the rest for /home
<EmmerP> 3.0b3 sorry
<Daisuke_Laptop> probably 3.0b3
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow, i'm good.
<bod_> combat_, its usually swap = ram *2
<EmmerP> I see video, but don't see controls... or right-click menu
<combat_> bod_, why?
<tinman> Anyone good with x servers? :s
<bod_> combat_, because swap isnt as good as physical memory,. so you need more,.,. its usually suggested to have twice the amount
<Slart> the swap=ram*2 is an ancient rule passed down from our ancestors.. noone knows why.. =)
<jeffMASTERflex> combat_: if you have over a gig of ram, it's safe to make it the same size as the ram
<nfusco> twice meory or same as memory or does it really matter? machine has 3Gb...
<acee1234> are there any linux programs that can encrypt a cd simular to full drive encryption?
<nfusco> 3gb memory
<bod_> !anyone | tinman
<ubotu> tinman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chubbyone> Got a dvd/ cd drive that plays dvd's but wont recognise cd's
<tinman> bod_: I have asked it 10 times hence simplifying the question :\
<LimCore> what is the difference betwen server and normal edition?
<LimCore> server edition is the same tihng only it installs less by default?
<combat_> bod_, its an old opinion, i only need swap for hibernate, and therefore it has the same size as my ram
<LimCore> combat_: it is totall bullshit to "use x2 more swap then you have ram"
<bod_> combat_, fair play ;~)
<Slart> acee1234: you could create a truecrypt volume and burn that to a cd.. I suppose
<Daisuke_Laptop> !wtf | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> LimCore: I think the server version doesn't install gnome/kde/xfce
<Daisuke_Laptop> the most common number is 1.5x ram
<bod_> tinman, well people come and go all the time,. a question that isnt eally your question is unlikely to get you an answer
<LimCore> Slart: but it is the same distro, only it installs less by default?
<nfusco> so just match the size of your ram then?
<Slart> LimCore: it's the same distro
<jeffMASTERflex> LimCore: server version includes apache, mysql and php and no GUI
<mewshi> it depends on how much ram you have
<LimCore> Daisuke_Laptop: that is totall bull rainbow as well
<nfusco> mewshi, 3gb of RAm
<acee1234> Slart: ill give it a go
<bascule> nfusco: the old 2x RAM is a bit old thinking, but if you wan to suspend you will need more than 2x ram
<mewshi> nfusco then prolly... like... 1GB swap
<LimCore> swap_size = RAM_SIZE - memory_your_applications_need_at_once * 1.2 + 128 mb
<tinman> bod_: Somehow my x server crashed (I havent touched the configs) so i chrooted through a live cd then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and used all teh default options (seve was selected) but the problem still presists
<LimCore> so basicly, use 2 gb swap.
<LimCore> or less
<bascule> tinman: describe problem
<mohbana> Hey guys any idea when the icedte plugin is going to be fixed? i can't run azureus because of it, and i dont intend to isntall sun's eithe
<SimplySeth> is there a graphical proggy that lets me add boot entries to grub ?
<jeffMASTERflex> merde extraordinaire, i see
<bod_> tinman, well,. im off in a min, so you should prob address the channel,. not just me
<Daisuke_Laptop> LimCore: forgive me for offending the almighty swap god.  i was just quoting the most common number bandied about
<LimCore> SimplySeth: like, kate
<mewshi> Ok, I need help fixing my internet configuration settings
<SimplySeth> LimCore: cool .. kate .. thanks
<mewshi> I A) don't want to see wlan0_rename anymore
<combat_> SimplySeth, /boot/grub/menu.lst is self-explaining, u dont need a tool for it
<Daisuke_Laptop> and for most users, who have 1-2gb ram, 1.5x ram is a perfectly sane amount.
<LimCore> Daisuke_Laptop: ok you ar forgiven, next time dont quote stupid old superstitions
<mohbana> Hey guys any idea when the icedte plugin is going to be fixed? i can't run azureus because of it, and i dont intend to isntall sun's eithe
<void^> mohbana: on 64bit?
<mohbana> void^, yes
<warriorforgod> I am having problems burning cd's in 7.10.  Is anybody else having any issues?
<bod_> !elaborate | warriorforgod
<ubotu> warriorforgod: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mewshi> b) want my bloody wireless to work
<LimCore> warriorforgod: k3b works fine here. what is the problem
<nfusco> thanks guys
<SimplySeth> combat_: yeah .. I'm a vi master .. but I'm out to show the world that Ubuntu can be as mindlessly easy to configure as the worst OS :)
<void^> mohbana: there seems to be an issue with the build environment, who knows when it will be figured out..
<Daisuke_Laptop> LimCore: perhaps you could try not being a dick and sharing this information before calling people and ideas "stupid"
<Slart> warriorforgod: I have problems too.. my problem is that I don't have any blank cds.. what is yours?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'll let myself out
<LimCore> !ohmy | Daisuke_Laptop
<ubotu> Daisuke_Laptop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mohbana> void^, it works perfectly fine on fedora 8 64 bit, what seems to be the matter, can't they just resolve it
<combat_> SimplySeth, most people in the world dont need to add boot-entries :D
<Kuwanger> How do I find out all packages (installed or not) that depend on a package?
<warriorforgod> I have been able to burn cd's find up until today.  I cannot seem to blank a cd-rw or burn one without gnomebaker, or Write-to-disc saying there was an error in burning.
<bascule> a GUI wouldn't be so hard, browse for kernael image, set sane defaults that can be configed with an advanced button, easy really
<LimCore> Kuwanger: perhaps in synaptic or other gui (or not gui) package manager by browsing dependencies info
<SimplySeth> combat_: unless they have a lost boot partition somewhere :-/
<jeffMASTERflex> Kuwanger: if you use synaptic, it will tell you when you right click on a package and select properties
<SimplySeth> combat_: but good point
<Slart> Kuwanger: there are probably better ways.. but you could try removing it and see what goes with it.. use the -s switch to simulate
<SimplySeth> LimCore: thanks for tryin' ta help :)
<void^> mohbana: like i said, an issue with the build environment. if you build it yourself (from ubuntu sources even) it will work just fine.
<mewshi> Why not set up different channels for different topics?
<LimCore> mewshi: there are many other channels =)
<amenado> there are already
<Slart> mewshi: it would be very very confusing for the people trying to help out
<SimplySeth> combat_: I'm bloggin' the setup of my Lappy too .. :)
<LimCore> !elaborate SimplySeth
<mewshi> hm... well, still, then if someone has, say, a wireless problem, they could go to #ubuntuWireless or something
<mewshi> instead of this crap here
<amenado> its is not crap
<SimplySeth> *hands mewshi some TP
<LimCore> mewshi: this is a good idea which some people try to implement ;) want to help?
<Slart> mewshi: and noone would be there.. we'd all be in the general channel
<jeffMASTERflex> mewshi: that would be too specific and the helpful folks would have to switch between lots of different channels. horrible idea
<mewshi> Having so many different topics that it's impossible to keep track IS crap, sorry :\
<SimplySeth> mewshi: what Wireless device are you running ? what is your issue ? have you used KWLan ?
<AtomicSpark> anyone use firestarter, firewall for ubuntu?
<amenado> mewshi-> you have apache issues? visit apache channel, java? java channel
<SimplySeth> AtomicSpark: yes ?
<jeffMASTERflex> mewshi: if you are down to provide support for the wireless problems, then by all means, go ahead and do it
<mewshi> yeah, but those channels don't have over 1000 people all talking about DIFFERENT THINGS
<mewshi> it's REALLY hard to keep track :\
<combat_> erm, whats happened to the hidd tool in the bluez-utils package in hardy? cant connect my bluetooth devices anymore
<LimCore> mewshi: want to help with such idea?
<jeffMASTERflex> imagine that, people complaining about free support
<zeeeee> is there any way to "merge" two ext3 partitions? one is / and the other is /export/home; i'd like these to not be partitioned.
<amenado> the beauty of open source, great minds comes together. :P
<Slart> mewshi: you can always start by putting the name of the person you're talking to first in the line
<SimplySeth> combat_: is it in gnome-bluetooth ?
<zeeeee> (both contain data that i need to preserve)
<AtomicSpark> SimplySeth: i just installed it and it's blocking TCP connections already from a public ip address (i am behind a firewall) and i dont have port forwarding enabled. this is probably stuff from gaim being blocked correct? i have nothing else running.
<SimplySeth> AtomicSpark: that would be a good guess .. yes
<combat_> SimplySeth, no it belongs to bluez-utils, but i reinstalled bluez-utils a few times and there appaers no hidd :(
 * AtomicSpark found lookup hostname option
<AtomicSpark> heh aol
<amenado> zeeeee-> not in one shot, save both to a temporary dir, repartition or merge the two, then move the temp over
<zeeeee> amenado, thanks!
<combat_> suddenly, hidd disappeared after a bluez-utils update, a few weeks ago
<mcview> @zeeeee: copy /export/home to a temporary location in your "/", afterwards use eg. gparted and repartition
<AtomicSpark> SimplySeth: should i allow or ignore? only thing that works in pidgin is p2p from and to pidgin lol.
<mewshi> I'm trying to be helpful
<SimplySeth> AtomicSpark: disallow unless you really really really know you need it :)
<Hilikus> how to i expand the partition where root is mounted?? it seems i need to unmount a partition to extend it but i cant unmount /
<SimplySeth> Hilikus: 'cause / is your c:\ drive ?
<combat_> Hilikus, boot a livecd
<SimplySeth> Hilikus: try gnoppix or knoppix :)
<Hilikus> SimplySeth no, its not, but i cant unmount it
<AtomicSpark> SimplySeth: k thanks. :D maybe this will protect my computer a bit more.
<amenado> Hilikus-> not in one shot, save to a temporary dir, repartition  then move the temp over
<amenado> Hilikus-> you can not unmount what you are using now
<SimplySeth> AtomicSpark: yeah FireStarter even does internet connection sharing
<jeffMASTERflex> Hilikus: i siggest using the gparted live cd. because it's a root partition you can't unmount it when you log in to your computer
<Hilikus> cant i just use the ubuntu live cd?
<SimplySeth> Hilikus: you can :)
<combat_> does nobody know whether hidd is gone? :P
<amenado> but do not forget to save, just in case...
<Hilikus> amenado save what? you mean backup the partition?
<amenado> Hilikus you like to take risk? go ahead and just move things around.without saving
<Slart> good night everyone
<combat_> Hilikus, backup your data
<Hilikus> oh yeah, i have that already
<combat_> ok
<SimplySeth> combat_: funniest thing .. I just did apt-get install  bluez-utils and its there
<billy> sup guys
<combat_> which version is it?
<Hilikus> is it even possible to extend a ext3 partition??
<SimplySeth> combat_: 3.19
<amenado> extend in what sense?
<Pelo> Hilikus, yes it is  you just need room
<combat_> ok in hardy its 3.26 already
<SimplySeth> combat_: ahhh bleeding edge .. nvm :)
<Hilikus> amenado i removed a partition i had before to store media, now i dont need that and want to give it to /
<juannicolas> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 server and trying to do a file transfer  via ftp or samba of a file more than 4.0Gb from a windows machie to thise server and everytime the file reach the 4.0GB file size the conection or transfer breaks.
<jeffMASTERflex> Hilikus: / is  a waste of space. add it to /home if you have a separate home partition
<amenado> Hilikus-> yeah per the other gentleman, use it for /home instead of expanding /
<combat_> juannicolas, which file system goes the file to? fat32 only supports 4gb files
<Pelo> juannicolas, what is the FS onthe window machine ?  fat32 is limited to files size of 4gig
<Hilikus> jeffMASTERflex its not, i actually need more space when creating dvds, thats /tmp which is /
<juannicolas> combat_ so maybe thats the problem, the HD in my ubuntu is fat32 (160GB)
<amenado> juannicolas-> try scp  you maybe surprised that it will work
<juannicolas> scp
<juannicolas> on windows?
<jeffMASTERflex> Hilikus: in most burning programs you can set the tmp directory. also, you could always make a separate temp partition if that is the case
<juannicolas> how can I do a file transfer of more than 4.0GB?
<amenado> juannicolas-> from linux, you can scp
<SimplySeth> what size blocks does fdisk show ?
<AtomicSpark> SimplySeth: i switch from wireless to lan a lot, will this be a problem for me? seems to only detect one at a time.
<juannicolas> yes, but this time is from windows to linux
<combat_> juannicolas, get another FS, fat32 does not even support acess restrictions
<SimplySeth> AtomicSpark: not really .. if you don't mind switching it in FireStarter :)
<_Marek_> hi all
<amenado> juannicolas-> if it has sshd (openssh) you can
<Cacophony> server irc.partyvan.org
<Cacophony> oops
<_Marek_> anyone has multiple WEP keys setup with wpa_supplicant/networkmanager?
<stormze1> ?
<juannicolas> amenado how can i do a file transfer from windows to linux using sshd?
<combat_> ok gn8 everybody
<SimplySeth> juannicolas: apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<juannicolas> night combat_
<amenado> juannicolas-> you have a running ssh in windows?
<juannicolas> amenado client or server? i do have a cliente (putty)
<zoe> I need help with nVidia graphics drivers and xorg.conf configuration plz
<SimplySeth> juannicolas .. por si acaso :)
<amenado> juannicolas-> then make sure you have sshd running on linux side
<AtomicSpark> SimplySeth: maybe ill just use it for unsecure public wireless. like at school.
<slenentine> juannicolas: PSCP
<nikon252> hello
<juannicolas> SimplySeth I do have sshd in my server
<slenentine> juannicolas: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<billy> once again.. another broadcom issue. my eth1 shows that its connected to my wireless network, but it wont get to the internet.. what do i do?
<Stwange> has anyone managed to install the Silverlight plugin on 7.10?
<SimplySeth> JuanNicolas .. how get pscp program from the putty website like slenentine shows :)
<nikon252> I have had trouble installing the latest updates for ubuntu lately
<SimplySeth> *now*
<juannicolas> ok
<nikon252> could someone please tell me how to fix this problem
<zoe> I need help with nVidia graphics drivers and xorg.conf configuration plz
<billy> !ask|nikon252
<ubotu> nikon252: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> billy-> paste in pastebin your ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jimmygoon> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<billy> amenado.. k gimme a few mins
<zoe> I need help configuring nVidia GeForce 9600gt xorg.conf plz
<SimplySeth> what block sizes does fdisk show ?
<rene> i need help
<rene> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57779/
<rene> thx
<juannicolas> oh oh!
<_Marek_> it seems to be impossible to set up multiple wep hex keys with network manager or wpa_supplicant
<nikon252> How can I fix this error?E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvolume-id0_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<boris_> hello
<SimplySeth> juannicolas: que paso ?
<DanQuayle> Hi!
<boris_> i have a problem with my tv card
<amenado> spell potato
<amenado> hehe
<DanQuayle> My name is Dan Quale, I am like Jack Kennedy and I can spell Potatoe.
<rene> ???
<billy> amenado: how do i save a file in ubuntu so that its windows readable?
<DanQuayle> Am I smart enough to install Linux?
<NDPMacBook> DanQuayle: No.
<SimplySeth> billy: what kinda "file" ?
<billy> text
<SimplySeth> DanQuayle: yes
<billy> how?
<Starnestommy> billy: run 'todos filename.txt'
<nikon252> because of this error, I can no longer install updates
<amenado> billy  store it as ascii text
<nikon252> this has occured before
<rene> somewhere can help me => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57779/
<boris_> boris@logitech:~$ scantv
<boris_> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<boris_> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<boris_> v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<billy> k
<DanQuayle> I have made good decisions in the past; I have made good decisions in the future.
<billy> h/o
<LimCore> billy: normally, text is text.  the problem is WHERE you store it
<SimplySeth> billy: there is a program called  dos2unix that has a program called unix2dos :)
<DanQuayle> I want to be the president with my Ubuntu school program!
<LimCore> !ops channel is being trolled
<Starnestommy> rene: does 'gksudo users-admin' work?
<DanQuayle> No.
<DanQuayle> Now I am no troll.
<DanQuayle> I haven't a Clue; I have a Quayle!
<rene> Starnestommy, nop
<rene> :-(
<rene> /home/rene# cat /etc/issue
<rene> Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l
<Starnestommy> rene: does it work from a graphical terminal when not done as root?
<rene> Starnestommy, in terminal work, but in GUID no!
<rene> :S
<billy> amenado:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57780/
<Starnestommy> rene: guid or gid?
<rene> yes
<rene> :-)
<Starnestommy> which of those two?
<rene> yes all users :S
<Starnestommy> rene: are you talking about GUID or GID?
<rene> GID
<purity^> can someone tell me how to get a list of servervs i'm connected to in Irssi?
<LimCore> purity^: of all servers out there? probably no command
<tinman> purity^: /server
<LimCore> purity^: sorry I missred.
<Starnestommy> purity^: /server with nothing after it
<purity^> thanks :D
<billy> amenado:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57780/
<LimCore> read, even.
<purity^> it worked great
<rene> Starnestommy,
<rene> http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelacg3.png
<tinman> I am still not able to ficure out X.org :<, if i can't within a few hours, will formating my root partition work? (It was working before)
<Starnestommy> rene: what are you trying to do?
<rene> let's see
<Starnestommy> ag
<Starnestommy> *ah
<rene> ii have 3 user in my computer but don't show me in users-admin
<rene> :S
<Starnestommy> that's strange... there should be users shown there.
<mouseboyx> Is there  a keystroke that will open the gnome main menu?
<nekostar> building new system bbl ^_^ q66 here i come!!!!!!!!!!!
<Blaze2011> Please, I changed my Desktop to Server by mistake, how can I change it back?
<juannicolas> what should be the best FS for a 160GB to be used as DATA storage in a linux systemm?
<nickrud> mouseboyx: alt-f1
<rene> :'(
<mad_max02> I have a problem. I just installed 169.12 nvidia drivers with envy and I cant enable extra desktop effects. Drivers are active and I get almost 20.000fps in glxgears but I cant activate extra effects. Any solution ??
<rene> Starnestommy, upgrade to gusty ?
<mouseboyx> What about closing it?
<Scunizi> Can the latest version of Evolution be installed and integrated..ie time/date calendar pull down?
<juannicolas> .
<machine56> msg ubotu etiquette
<rene> Starnestommy, i'll upgrade my ubuntu to gusty okay!
<Blaze2011> Please, I changed my Desktop Edition to Server Edition by mistake, how can I change it back?
<rene> feisty is crap
<l815> i can i upgrade from firefox 2 to 3?
<rene> :'(
<l815> *how can i
<warriorforgod> Blaze2011: What did you do to make that change?
<Starnestommy> rene: there might be a package that can be reinstalled to fix it, but I forget which one
<mouseboyx> How do you disable the cursor in X?
<rene> best ubuntu's 4.10 :D
<Scunizi> Blaze2011,  you mean you get a text screen on boot instead of gui?
<rene> Starnestommy, i'll upgrade from gusty
<rene> :-)
<rene> to gusty**
<warriorforgod> BuZZ-dEE: D&B is the best music
<BuZZ-dEE> warriorforgod yes :)
<Blaze2011> No, I was trying to fix Virtual Box  and installed a package with apt-get, now my grub menu says server and graphics are all messed up, it tells me to install a package that has server in the name when I try to use Restricted Drivers Manager
<tinman> Rawr, any better resource on how to reconfigure xserver-xorg? o reven use a .conf from a few days ago when it was working (I havent changed ay thing and it stopped working) :<
<LimCore> gamma
<LimCore> oh thanks Seveas.
<Blaze2011> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<mad_max02> How can I use extra desktop effects with newest Nvidia drivers ????
<Blaze2011> Thats what terminal says when I try to start it
<lollo_> a good program that can match ( in a sequence ) more videos together ? ?
<lollo_> and a music background too :P
<mad_max02> How can I use extra desktop effects with newest Nvidia drivers ????
<stormze1> I had to take the -e from the command echo -e out of my scripts because it was adding "-e" into the output;  Now the scripts are being interpreted so that they're not escaping the \t's.  What's going on?  Is this another dash thing?
<Scunizi> Blaze2011, sounds like maybe you had a kernal upgrade (or sideways) and vbox doesn't know how to talk to it.. reinstall vbox.
<bastid_raZor> l815; technically firefox 3 isn't out yet.. you can play with the beta though .. package firefox-3.0
<j_> how i mount my usb flash drive
<Flare183> j_: plug it in
<Blaze2011> Ok I'll try it I did run apt-get update and upgrade and it made me restart but why would that screw up X-Server?
<tinman> j_: it's not being auto detected?
<j_> Flare183 i can't see it or view it it say you are not privilged to mount the volume 'name'
<lollo_> a good program that can match ( in a sequence ) more videos together ? ?
<tinman> j_: with sudo?
<kenro>  wha dis ting? http://mfrost.typepad.com/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/2008/02/26/old_camera_446.jpg
<l815> bastid_razor, i know, but will it require me to do something funky like linking my current installation?
<j_> tinman with sudo /media/ ????
<j_> tinman with sudo where dir?
<bastid_raZor> l815; it'll be as if you installed a fresh browser. no theme or add-ons or bookmarks.. etc but so.. it is beta
<tinman> sudo -t vfat /dev/name /mount/point -o rw
<bastid_raZor> l815; you can have both ff2 and ff3 installed at the same time.. no worries
<mad_max02> How can I use extra desktop effects with newest Nvidia drivers ????
<l815> bastid_razor, alright thanks for the response :)
<tinman> j_: that worked for me, see if it works for oyu
<tinman> j_: err sudo mount <options here> in terminal
<j_> tinman where is the dir for flash drive
<tinman> j_: in /media/ probably
<j_> tinman i know drivers are /media but dont see the flashdrive
<bastid_raZor> l815; sure.. ff3 has some great features..
<tinman> j_: it's sdb for me (gusty)
<Kuwanger> How do I find out all packages (installed or not) that depend on a package?
<l815> bastid_razor, do you know if ff3's buttons look better, or do i also have to install the widgets?
<bastid_raZor> l815; widgets for? the buttons look fine.. i'm sure there is a screenshot available if you google
<LimCore> what should I use... noobuntu that messes kernel so much I dunno how to rebuild it, or oldbian with outdated versions of software I need, hmmm
<lollo_> a good program that can match ( in a sequence ) more videos together ? ?
<Blaze2011> It says I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server when I try to run Restricted Drivers Manager to fix my video card...
<LimCore> how to rebuild a kernel so that it will work fully; last time I builded vanilla kernel for ubuntu it didnt worked fully.  Should I apply some extra drivers / patches etc?
<l815> bastid_razor, okay, if you google "ubuntu firefox buttons" the first link should be what i'm talking about
<mad_max02> How can I use extra desktop effects with newest Nvidia drivers ????
<teqsun> howdy yall
 * tinman gives one last attempt at reconfiguring xrog
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: what happens when you enable them
<teqsun> mad_max02 Do you have the envy drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | teqsun don't recommend that
<ubotu> teqsun don't recommend that: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<teqsun> hmm
<teqsun> Sorry indy
<KiD_ChAoS> why do i get a "sound device is in use" when i'm trying to play a new music file with xmms. I usually have to wait 2 minutes between songs for them too play successfully
<l815> oh wow the font with ff3 is hurting my eyes T-T
<Blaze2011> Hmm and apt-get says it can't find the package
<IndyGunFreak> teqsun: i could care less, it just does more harm than good
<teqsun> does it./;
<dark> hola algun español queme pueda echar una mano
<dark> ?
<bastid_raZor> l815; i see.. cool.
<Odd-rationale> !es | dark
<teqsun> If you have a better driver please let me know.
<IndyGunFreak> teqsun: if you use it, you will soon find out
<teqsun> please let me know why :)
<ubotu> dark: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> cuz you'll end up reinstalling when it screws up.
<teqsun> argh
<teqsun> I just want a hassle free driver installation for my nvida geforce 8600gt
<l815> bastid_razor, ff3 font looks different, it hurts my eyes haha
<bziobnic> I have the Intel ICH9 chipset. Does anyone know if there is a driver available that will let me use the esata port?
<teqsun> I figure I'll be reinstalling shortly heh
<warriorforgod> teqsun: Did you try the restricted drivers manager before install envy?
<Frogzoo> !compile | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Frogzoo> !kernel | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<IndyGunFreak> teqsun: well, envy will cause you more hassle than compiling the driver.
<teqsun> hmm
<teqsun> Im kinda a linux nub when it comes to compilin
<KiD_ChAoS> why do i get a "sound device is in use" when i'm trying to play a new music file with xmms. I usually have to wait 2 minutes between songs for them too play successfully
<mad_max02> teqsun, I installed newest nvidia drivers via envy. now I cant enable extra desktop effect
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, ^^
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: well, thats your own fault.
<IndyGunFreak> good luck
<bastid_raZor> l815; yeah, i guess my system theme has an effect that i didn't realize. i like my OSX buttons a bit better :)
<jeffMASTERflex> teqsun: you don't really have to "compile" anything. the nvidia driver provides a script that builds the driver against your kernel
<teqsun> oooh wait.  I went to nvidia.com and they were giving me trouble when I tried to install their binarys
<l815> bastid_razor, oo maybe you should share it with me :D
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, what do you mean ?
<teqsun> but that was before I enabled the restricted stuff....
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, what did I do wrong ??
<stormze1> IndyGunFreak: What are you supposed to do when the restricted drivers don't work?
<NetM> Hello
<IndyGunFreak> stormze1: either install the drivers from Nvidia's site, or wait till its supported, trust me, i understand, i've got an unsupported intel chipset, but it works fine on 8.04 Alpha 5
<l815> anyone here use ff3?
<dark> hay algun español queme pueda ayudar?
<teqsun> hrm how does one get the 8.04 alpha?
<stormze1> IndyGunFreak: Oh; which chipset do you have?
<jeffMASTERflex> l815: what is the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> 965BM, or something like that..
<Comet> !es | dark
<ubotu> dark: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<warriorforgod> teqsun:
<IndyGunFreak> teqsun: download it.... just google "Ubuntu 8.04 alpha", and it will pop up
<teqsun> nice
<l815> jeffmasterflex, the font looks horrible compared to ff2 and i read it has to be compiled with cario to fix it?
<stormze1> IndyGunFreak: Ah-hah.  That might be my problem, too.  ( G965WH )  You're using the alphas?
<teqsun> I hear they fix the nvidia problems with splash in 8.04
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, can you please tell me what did I do wrong ???
<NetM> I m trying to install ubuntu @ my pc , when i choose install starting loading and then in screen nothing readable showing.. sorry for my english... anyone help ?
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: nothing, you did everythin right, thats why it works
<IndyGunFreak> geez
<teqsun> NetM what graphics card are you using?
<mad_max02> I dont get it ?
<IndyGunFreak> stormze1: i'm not using the alpha now, its dual booting with gutsy, but yes, it works perfectly with my intel chipset
<NetM> Nvidia 6600 le
<teqsun> NetM I have an nvida 8600GT and I was having trouble
<mad_max02> should i remove envy and reinstall driver or something ?
<jeffMASTERflex> l815: definitely do not have that problem. the fonts look exactly the same to me. and i am using 3b3 and 3pre4
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: do whatever you want
<teqsun> I just removed the splash option from the boot and it worked.  just wait a few min after your monitor turns off and see if that doesnt work
<warriorforgod> NetM: restricted driver manager should work for 6600.  That is the same card I have.
<mad_max02> dude I asked for help because I dont know what to do
<mad_max02> not because I'm bored
<stormze1> Oh -- alpha as in Hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> stormze1: yes.. as in Hardy
<NetM> How can i remove splash screen from setup ?
<l815> jeffmasterflex, that's strange :/, I googled it and it seems to be a common problem
<teqsun> I think its F6
<warriorforgod> NetM: Wait, wrong response.  When does the screen get garbled?
<teqsun> lets you choose boot options
<teqsun> just delete it from the list
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: unfortunately, helping you at this point, will be more headache than its worth
<Name141> Should I install the nVidia linux driver for my video card ?
<stormze1> foo.  ( hehe )
<NetM> Hmmmmmm
<lollo_> i'm in the folder extracted manually from the tar.gz, i type ( like the instruction suggest) ./configure in the folder but it says DIRECTORY NOT FOUND !!!!
<warriorforgod> Name141: What card?
<NetM> Graphics.........
<lollo_> what could it be ?
<NetM> Whatever u think :P
<teqsun> Worked for me NetM
<NetM> Ok lets try
<stormze1> well, good to know it'll work in the next one..
<EitheL> Hmm i have a question
<teqsun> my monitor turns off while the ubuntu bar is loading then it comes on
<Name141> warriorforgod: nVidia GeForce 8300 GS
<EitheL> When I go to add/remove program and i choose a program, it keeps on saying that the list needs to be refreshed or something and I click ok, and it downloads a file
<jeffMASTERflex> l815: try using the swiftfox build and see if that solves any of your problems
<EitheL> but then it keep sayin
<EitheL> the list is outdated or something
<warriorforgod> Name141: Try the restricted driver manager.  If that doesn't work, get the install script from nvidias site.
<teqsun> how do you use the restricted driver manager?
<teqsun> <--- nub
<lollo_> i'm in the folder extracted manually from the tar.gz, i type ( like the instruction suggest) ./configure in the folder but it says DIRECTORY NOT FOUND !!!!
<warriorforgod> teqsun: System -->  Administration --> Restricted driver mangaer
<nikon252> could some please tell me how to fix this error?
<teqsun> Thank you
<lollo_> please smeone could answer me ?
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, well atleast you can tell me what is wrong in this picture so I can not do it next time or something coz I tried to install drivers manually and failed every time
<nikon252> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvolume-id0_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<jeffMASTERflex> teqsun: open it, it should be pretty explanatory when you open it up, there are only boxes to checkmark
<teqsun> WOW
<teqsun> Thanks guys Didn't even know this was here
<EitheL> And also why am I not able to use my external hard drive in my linux computer
<EitheL> and it says unable to mount
<NetM> *teqsun* i hit f6 and the start install .. @ splash screen sucks again !
<teqsun> no no
<whiteguysamurai> can anyone help me set up ics?
<teqsun> hit f6 and remove splash
<techII> ok, i want to toggle wwwoffle's (proxy that stores web pages for offline use) offline/online modes from network manager, how do i do this?
<NetM> How can i remove it ?
<teqsun> just wait like 5 min
<teqsun> you hit backspace
<teqsun> :)
<Name141> warriorforgod: my hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers
<NetM> I think that i cant change the options
<NetM> Oooooooo
<Name141> warriorforgod: is what it says anyway.
<whiteguysamurai> internet connection sharing
<NetM> I m noob
<NetM> Sorry
<NetM> :/
<teqsun> me too :)
<EitheL> When I go to add/remove program and i choose a program, it keeps on saying that the list needs to be refreshed or something and I click ok, and it downloads a file  and it keeps asking me to refresh the list so I can't install any apps...
<warriorforgod> Name141: Go to nvidias site and grab the linux drivers
<teqsun> eithel are you on a macbook?
<EitheL> nop
<teqsun> I had that same problem.
<EitheL> ahh
<EitheL> what did you do?
<teqsun> I wish I could help you out but it seemed to fix it for me when I installed it on a PC
<teqsun> sry.
<EitheL> its ok
<EitheL> mabye because acer just sucks :D
<teqsun> ll
<teqsun> nice
<EitheL> i actually got my friend to install ubuntu on his comp since windows failed on his
<NetM> *teqsun* "quiet splash" ?
<Name141> warriorforgod: I am guessing http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<teqsun> keep quiet
<teqsun> remove splash
<EitheL> and i would install ubuntu on my comp if i could keep my windows runnin :P
<NetM> :)
<teqsun> or else its very... loud ;)
<IndyGunFreak> EitheL: all you have to do is dualboot
<EitheL>  dualboot...?
<teqsun> I have it dualbooting with windows xp
<NetM> Says "loading, please wait..."
<NetM> :D
<teqsun> k
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | EitheL
<ubotu> EitheL: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<teqsun> just keep letting it load
<Name141> I just use Vmware
<teqsun> may take like 6 - 7 min
<NetM> :D
<teqsun> exciting aint it ;)
<EitheL>  ooo
<teqsun> I darn near jumped for joy when I got ubuntu to boot
<teqsun> tried almost every distro I could get my hands on
<maimster> Hi all.
<l815> what's the terminal command to remove a folder with files inside?
<warriorforgod> Name141: yes
<IndyGunFreak> EitheL: short and sweet, you partition your hard drive, 1 partition for Ubuntu, 1 for Xp/Vista, and you get a menu when you turn on yoru PC, asking which to boot.. i'd say a majority of folks dualboot.
<teqsun> rm -rf dir
<teqsun> rm -rf "dirname"
<l815> thanks teqsun
<NetM> It says errors @ blocks :x
<teqsun> yep
<mouseboyx> Is there a hotkey to show desktop?
<teqsun> Is your Master IDE device a hard drive?
<mad_max02> anyone else that knows how to enable extra desktop effects with newest nvidia drivers installed ???
<NetM> Sata
<mouseboyx> ctrl+alt+d nvm
<teqsun> ok
<teqsun> I think all satas are masters ?
<NetM> Yes
<teqsun> just see if it goes past that
<NetM> Shit
<teqsun> uh oh
<NetM> Same think with graphics
<teqsun> wait
<teqsun> just let it go
<teqsun> its probably loading the ubuntu OS
<maimster> mad_max02: What new features do you get when using the nVidia cards?
<NetM> Its the same :/
<teqsun> i kno
<teqsun> just give it a few min
<mad_max02> maimster, what do you mean ?
<teqsun> did your monitor turn off?
<NetM> Blue green screen with purple mouse
<maimster> mad_max02 I have a few of them lying around.
<NetM> No
<teqsun> uhh
<techII> anyone know if there is some place i can put scripts, that execute when network-manager comes up/down
<teqsun> wow...
<NetM> :/
<maimster> mad_max02 I thought you were saying that you can different features.
<kenro> For wishink me luck, upgradink to Hardy already.
<mad_max02> maimster, I still dont get it what ur trying to ask me.
<IndyGunFreak> maimster: he's trying to use compiz... unfortunately his card requires the binary driver... and he's robably already hosed any chance of getting it to work by using envy
<maimster> mad_max02 IndyGunFreak just explained it.  Thanks.
<stormze1> IndyGunFreak: That's a "temporary hose", right?  Can't he just uninstall everything he installed?
<maimster> Anyone having a problem with download speeds?
<IndyGunFreak> stormze1: not usually, thats why its such a bad idea.
<maimster> My 7.10 is crawling....
<IndyGunFreak> its the same problem wiht automatix, easyubuntu, etc.
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, I dont want to use compiz. Compiz works on my machine
<marble53_> can someone help me with updating my alsa driver?
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: then what do you want to do?
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, I just want to use plain and simple extra desktop effects
<tinman> k, tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg plenty of time :<, i get an error, too many paramater given in line 47 in /gmd/defaultXserver or something similar
<tinman> any way at all to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: if compiz works, then extra should work, pure and simple.;
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, there is none, normal, extra and custom
<stormze1> oh. :(  I resorted to envy as well when the restricted drivers didn't work.  Oh well, doesn't sound like it will work for 965 anyway until the next release.
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, nope. thats the problem.
<IndyGunFreak> don't know.
<f4_> con
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, I can select custom and use compiz but I cant select extra coz then it asks to enable driver which installs the old 100.xx one
<Devourer> How I extract a .tar.gz file?
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: i really don't know, i dont' know how many times i can say that
<joshaidan> Devourer: tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, do you really think that envy is bad thing ?
<dvarg388> Devourer, tar -xvfz
<Devourer> joshaidan, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: i don't *think* envy is a bad thing
<teqsun> I made the mistake of installing kubuntu over ubuntu...
<mouseboyx> In xchat is there a key to scroll up in the window?
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, u just dont like it ?
<teqsun> now all of my options and stuff are in weird places
<stormze1> IndyGunFreak: .. I should have known from the crappy interface... hehehe
<mad_max02> or its really that problematic
<NetM> *teqsun* with "safe graphics" its ok :)
<celi0us> !envy
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: ok, i guess you didn't get it, I *know* is a bad thing
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<NetM> Lets try :)
<teqsun> hmm
<teqsun> maybe you can install with safe graphics
<teqsun> and install driverS?
<NetM> Dunno yet
<teqsun> you can boot into safe mode
<NetM> Loading.
<Logiar> I'm just curious. How do i uninstall stuff that I've installed by doing make install?
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, ah. Ok. Then I should uninstall it ? I have problem coz I cant install driver manually
<teqsun> uninstall
<teqsun> ?
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: no.. cuz then you'll have more problems than yous tarted with most likely
<teqsun> oh wait
<teqsun> did you make uninstall?
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | teqsun geez.. there's 1200 people here
<ubotu> teqsun geez.. there's 1200 people here: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, but I can always roll back to old 100.xx drivers
<Ububegin> Is AVG a gud anti-virus software for Ubuntu... or any else , u guys can recommend
<IndyGunFreak> mad_max02: you can do anything you like
<teqsun> allrighty.
<techII> also, anyone know how to automatically authenticate against cisco's clean access?
<maimster> Ububegin: Have you tried Avast?
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: you really don't need antivirus for ubuntu, unless you plan on protecting windows machines w/ it
<IndyGunFreak> !virus | Ububegin
<ubotu> Ububegin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Name141> warriorforgod: I am guessing that the nVidia driver will help Ubuntu run better?
<LimCore> are there gui tools to appArmored to configure it?  how secure is this solution?
<juggaloreborn> can anyone tell me how to reg my nick on here?
<Pici> !register| juggaloreborn
<ubotu> juggaloreborn: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<juggaloreborn> thanks
<Ububegin> IndyGunFreak: :D ...no viruses in Linux..... thanks...
<IndyGunFreak> Ububegin: well, i wouldn't say none, but i'd say you really have to piss someone off to get one..lol
<maimster> juggaloreborn /msg nickserv help should get you started
<Gatton> Does hdparm / dma need to be set for SATA drives? Or does gutsy configure that automatically?
<dvarg388> Good to know about the lack of virus thing, JUST made my first leap into Linux.
<LimCore> dvarg388: therre are viruses etc for linux
<maimster> I have never ran virus software within linux. In years....
<LimCore> maimster: me too, but dont let the guards down
<EitheL>  can spyware effect linux?
<LimCore> maimster: btw, you didnt run skype? its accused of beeing spyware
<Odd-rationale> !virus | dvarg388, you can read more here:
<ubotu> dvarg388, you can read more here:: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LimCore> EitheL: yes
<EitheL>  ahh like all spyware?
<EitheL>  same as ones that will infect windows
<maimster> LimCore I have a Skype account on a windows box, and on my Nokia phone never had a problem though.
<magnetron> EitheL: no
<Mazus> ...
<LimCore> EitheL: the one targeter for linux,  or universal (i.e. exploits targetet at web browsers usally)
<tinman> x-server problem, i get a something/gdm/defaultXserver too many paramater given on line 47 when i boot, i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no avail
<Name141> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<EitheL>  ahh I see
<EitheL>  thanks :D
<LimCore> wow this !virus entry is faulty
<juggaloreborn> sweet
<jscinoz> is it possible to use suspend2 to instead of the default suspend/hibernate functionality without using a custom kernel (e.g. as a module)?
<magnetron> LimCore: why do you say that?
<ogre_> hello everybody!)
<nikon252> hi
<LimCore> magnetron: there are TONS of troyans, worms, rootkits etc targetet at linux.  such fanboi articles do not help by false sense of security
<magnetron> LimCore: the article is only about VIRUSES. please don't confuse viruses with other malware
<juggaloreborn> but with linux, if you get a virus you go into Godmode (Use the CLI) and cleanse it
<mouseboyx> How do you run commands with a keystroke in the terminal
<LimCore> magnetron: users confuse it.  No viruses (omg omg)  ....but rootkits etc.
<ogre_> I'm a newbie in Linux, plz help me fix the problem
<juggaloreborn> whatcha need ogre
<LimCore> ogre_: what problem
<nikon252> could some please help me take care of this error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvolume-id0_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<celi0us> LimCore: go google "rootkit"
<EcoBlue> how will ubuntu handle a new dvd drive
<LimCore> celi0us: and?
<magnetron> LimCore: so we agree the article is not faulty
<Jangari> when i run vpnc, it causes my connection to the server to choke, and eventually nautilus freezes. Even cd'ing to the server in a terminal freezes up. Any ideas?
<teqsun> I just finished reading the article about the virii Awesome read!
<EitheL>  Ecoblue: all you need are the driver and software to run DVDs from it
<mouseboyx> how do you open something from the system try without a mouse?
<magnetron> LimCore: it's just possible to misinterpret... as other texts
<EitheL>  like VLC player
<LimCore> magnetron: worms, viruses, same thing for end user
<ogre_> I don't now how to chage xdm to kdm
<ogre_> Kubuntu 7.10
<magnetron> LimCore: no.
<EcoBlue> EitheL, will it just detect it and use it?
<EitheL>  also is there a shortcut for switching screens?
<Odd-rationale> ogre_: Have you installed kdm ?
<EitheL>  yep
<EitheL>  works for me :P
<nikon252> anyone able to solve that problem
<ogre_> yes
<LimCore> magnetron: I got my files deleted by a virus :((((   No... WAIT! it was a WORM not a virus! pheeeew!
<EitheL>  ur comp should be able to detect it even before linux starts up
<bluefoxx> ok, so i just got a new dvd drive and installed it, however, gxine wont detect it, and says something about dma mode rad failure from /dev/dvd. the device in question is a brand new lg super multi dvd burner with secure disk capabilities. how should i configure this device?
<EitheL>  thats how ppl install linux anyway :P
<magnetron> LimCore: worms don't do that, get your facts straight
<LimCore> magnetron: some do, why not? or cause other damage
<IndyGunFreak> magnetron: he apparentlly likes to imbelish a bit, in case you havent noticed
 * magnetron is imbelished
<LimCore> it might delete files on a host system (e.g., the ExploreZip worm)  -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_worm
<jarrettgreen> Evening guys. I've got a newb question here. I don't know what I'm even referring to - perhaps DNS, so I don't really know where to start looking for tutorials. Here's my scenario. I've got a Dapper box up and running. Everything is awesome, working well togheter, ftp, ssh, apache, etc. I have a static IP from my cable provider, and have routed port 80 on that IP to the box. I work with a hosting company for our corporate
<LimCore> magnetron: either you, or wikipedia article on Worms, is mistaken. I guess that you
<NetM> Teqsun partition for boot , logical or primary ?
<ogre_> I've installed fluxbox and KDE
<bluefoxx> so how do i configure a new dvd drive in 7.10?
<LimCore> bluefoxx: hmm what is there to configure? it should just work
<magnetron> LimCore: yes, but does worms magically become viruses? no?
<KiD_ChAoS> when i right click on a file and i go to Actions---> then Email, it always opens up with Kmail but i want to use evolution. i have changed many settigns trying to achieve the task but still i get krappy kmail. help me please
<ogre_> Also I don't know how to add fluxbox to boot list
<LimCore> magnetron: both viruses and worms can destroy user files; or do other damage. linux may be quite secure from viruses, but not so much from worms, which that fanboy style article forgotten to mentioned
<bluefoxx> LimCore: for the most part, it does. however it doesnt appear as /dev/dvd and as such gxine cant seem to use it. also i dont belive the dvd reigon has been set in it
<LimCore> ogre_: just install it
<Odd-rationale> ogre_: Have you tried uninstalling xdm and reinstalling kdm? form command line, kill X.
<Odd-rationale> from
<KiD_ChAoS> when i right click on a file and i go to Actions---> then Email, it always opens up with Kmail but i want to use evolution. i have changed many settigns trying to achieve the task but still i get krappy kmail. help me please
<teqsun> howdy yall... having to use Bitchx now
<LimCore> KiD_ChAoS:   run kcontrol and change default applications there
<maimster> teqsun: You mean there are other chat clients other than BitchX?
<LimCore> KiD_ChAoS: and btw, kmail > evolution,  from what I've seen :)
<guillaume> hi all
<maimster> Hi
<guillaume> im kind of new to this
<Gatton> Thunderbird ftw ;-)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<teqsun> does kmail support imap?
<guillaume> i need to run a program from terminal
<KiD_ChAoS> LimCore, i use an exchange server, Kmail doesn't have the wit for that
<ogre_> Isn't possible do it by editinh any configs?
<Jangari> woohoo!
<Gatton> mmm splitteroo!
<Jangari> yeeee haw!!
<osxdude|laptop> wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Jangari> i love a good netsplit!!
<magnetron> LimCore: power shortages may also damage your computer. so does your brother, or a corrupted hard drive or static electrical charges. they are not !viruses anyway.
<teqsun> haha
<Jangari> again again!!
<Gatton> just like the good ole days
<teqsun> so does kmail support imap?
<guillaume> and then save the outoup
<KiD_ChAoS> LimCore, i use an exchange server, Kmail doesn't have the wit for that
<guillaume> outpu
<Odd-rationale> teqsun: Yes.
<teqsun> thank you odd
<maimster> Anyone know the site for ubuntu forums?
<LimCore> magnetron: most users mistake viruses for worms.  most users do NOT mistake viruses for brother
<Gatton> ubuntuforums.org?
<tinman> xserver is not loading.. can't get it to work..kill self
<evilbat> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<magnetron> LimCore: you have apparently not met my brother
<maimster> evilbat: Thanks.
<evilbat> no problem
<KiD_ChAoS> LimCore, it already has evolution in there, i made that change but still Kmail opens instead
<LimCore> KiD_ChAoS: hmm not sure then... from every program?
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, dude I just uninstalled both nvidia and envy
<wols_> tinman: check your Xorg.0.log
<KiD_ChAoS> yes
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, do you maybe have any link to good install guide ?
<LimCore> KiD_ChAoS: hmm not sure then... perhaps ask also #kamil and/or file a bug
<KiD_ChAoS> do you know the evolution executable
<tinman> wols_: then? :,
<tinman> :<*
<LimCore> KiD_ChAoS: evolution
<guillaume> what is the comand to run a program in a console?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NetM> Installing :)
<KiD_ChAoS> LimCore, ok thankyou
<guillaume> and Stay in the console
<NetM> Error :x
<wols_> tinman: then you pastebin its contents
<LimCore> guillaume: open a console, then type the program name and press enter
<wols_> guillaume: command&
<LimCore> guillaume: to open a console use alt+f2 and type  aterm   or  konsole   and enter
<tinman> wols_: okey, i did that last time, was told to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didnt help
<rycole> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu, and i am trying to install xchat via the "Add/Remove" dialog. when i click the check mark for xchat, it tells me the list of applications is not available, and to click refresh. when i click refresh it seems to download a list (it says "download file 6 of 6") and then processes it, it looks like
<tinman> wols_: brb, i'll reboot into live cd
<rycole> but it does this every time i click the x next to xchat
<rycole> any ideaS?
<guillaume> but it's start the program in a window
<LimCore> rycole: click apply
<guillaume> I need to copy the result to pastebin/...
<wols_> guillaume: so?
<LimCore> guillaume:   what result?
<guillaume> I get an error in gnucash and they asked me to do this
<rycole> LimCore: the apply button is never enabled
<guillaume> I need to open a invoice in the console
<guillaume> no clue how to do that
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<wols_> ubotu: you will see output in the xterm you can copy+paste
<LimCore> guillaume: start an xterminal like  aterm   or konsole,   then write there   gnucash  and press enter
<guillaume> yea
<guillaume> gnucash is starting
<LimCore> rycole: or just click APPLY instead refresh
<guillaume> put can I stay in the console and use the program in the console
<guillaume> ?
<mouseboyx> what is the keyboard shortcut in gnome to give focus to the panel or , how do I select the system tray?
<rycole> LimCore: there's *never* an apply button enabled for me to click.
<wols_> an X program AWLAYS opens a GUI window
<LimCore> guillaume: hmm?
<mad_max02> IndyGunFreak, that guide is for installing restricted drivers which are old 100.xx ones.
<LimCore> rycole: strange, perhaps indeed just use apt-get
<wols_> but gnucash will write its errors in that xterm
<LimCore> wols_: (actually not really always ;)
<wols_> LimCore: when not?
<guillaume> aaaaaa
<guillaume> I see
<rycole> IndyGunFreak: i tried that as well, and it says there's no xchat package. i even tried apt-get update, and it doesn't seem to download anything new.
<guillaume> thanks
<LimCore> wols_: one can make window-less X program
<mrpockets> i need the command to force kill a program
<baldio> is ubuntu a circus? www.ubuntu.de
<LimCore> mrpockets: kill
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: hav eyou modified your source list?
<mouseboyx> killall name of progam
<dzer0> hello
<KiD_ChAoS> who handles Kmail issues? there is no Kmail room here
<rycole> IndyGunFreak: nope
<rycole> do i need to?
<LimCore> baldio: sure
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: maybe.
<baldio> :D
<LimCore> KiD_ChAoS: try #kde  or use some mailing list etc
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: open synaptic package manager.. system/admin/synaptic
<mouseboyx> Is there a keyboard shortcut for pidgin to bring up the buddy list?
<Ashnal> okay, so, a friend of mine left his computer installing updates and locked the screen so no one else could touch it, his sibling cold booted the thing into windows while he was gone and now the kernel is kaput and wont mount the root filesystem, so i fiured we need to rplace the kernel, so my question is, where can we obtain the kernel for gutsy and where do we put it? We will be using the windows ext3 driver to do this since he los
<Lifeisfunny> I try ot do an update through the terminal and all I get is one line of.........    0% [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)] [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.16
<guillaume> what does that mean: "gnc.bin-Message: main: binreloc relocation support was disabled at configure time."
<dzer0> I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 and then Windows XP on another partition. Is there a way to activate grub again from Windows?
<Carbonflux> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<IndyGunFreak> dzer0: you'll have to do it from the live CD
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: were you able to install from there
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Um, what do you mean it won't mount the root filesystem?  Does it say it doesn't exist or is the kernel hanging in some bizarre way?
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Further, what about the recovery mode option?
<computer09809> do i need a hub or a router? i have a print server
<rycole> IndyGunFreak: i don't see an xchat package in this. it looks like a different package manager?
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: click settings/repositories
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: 14.319125 kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:unable tomount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Ashnal> recovery mode does the same thing
<Lifeisfunny> I try to do a system update through the terminal but all I get is one line of.........    0% [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)] [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.16
<rhineheart_m> Hello! Is anybody of you here knows postfix very well? I've been trying to visit #postfix and send messages there but nobody responded.
<rycole> i have download from main server chosen
<rhineheart_m> m configuring it work in my ubuntu box
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: thats fine, are all the boxes checked? on the top under "download from the internet"
<tinman> wols_: okey, i am pastebinning
<rycole> no, none are
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Is block(0,0) the right place to be mounting?
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: thus the problem,check them all
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: I have no idea
<nikon252> how do I recover .deb packages that fail to install
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: after checking them all, apply changes, then in synaptic, click "reload"
<mouseboyx> nevermind i enabled mousekeys
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: but the OS is installed at the beginning of the disk so i think
<rycole> IndyGunFreak: ok, this seems to be working. it's downloading about 45 files.
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: right, now, you can either search synaptic for xchat, and install it, or go to add/remove, or in a terminal, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: See, my guess would be either (a) the wrong locations is being pointed to or (b) initramfs wasn't created properly.
<Lifeisfunny> anybody have a good website that can teach someone about compiling programs?
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: In any case, your easiest option would be to boot the Ubuntu Live CD and go from there.
<Lifeisfunny> sorry, that might be for offtopic
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: umm i stated that the liveCD was lost
<rycole> IndyGunFreak: thanks. i have to say, desktop linux has come a long way since i last used slackware/freebsd back in 2000, or so. :P
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: a LONG way
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Make a new one?
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: not an option, could you answer my original questions please?
<rycole> yeah, i almost fell out of my chair in shock at the graphical install
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<rycole> and how sound actually worked out of the box.
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. I have a newb ? here. I don't really know what I referring to, but I think it's a DNS thing. Here's my scenario. I have a Dapper box up and running, everything works good. I ahve a static IP, and our router points port 80 to our box. I use a seperate hosting company and would like to have dev.ourcompany.com point to out box. With my host I can redirect (which just resovles to the ugly IP but works) or do a CNAME
<IndyGunFreak> hardware support is quite good now days
<praetor> Lifeisfunn: http://tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/development.html
<rycole> yeah, i just need to figure out this wireless adapter issue. it says i need some proprietary firmware, or something. i
<jarrettgreen> I guess the reason i can do a namesever thing from my host is because this is a sub-domain- is what I want even possible?
<rycole> will have to do some googling.
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Fine, but I still doubt it's the kernel that's the issue.
<tinman> wols_: http://pastebin.ca/922867 <- the x log you wanted me to pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: whats yhour wireless chipset?
<jsteezey> rycole what wireless do you have/
<rycole> well, it's a newer dell laptop, so im sure it'll have some support somewhere. it was telling me the chipset in a notification earlier.. let me see if i can find it again
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: open a terminal, "lspci" no quotes.. see how it identifies your wireless device
<jsteezey> or lsusb depending lol
<wols_> tinman: this is not the one when it doesn't work, is it? you get vesa loaded with it. what vga chipset do you use?
<IndyGunFreak> true, well i'm assuming its internal.
 * wols_ bets it's a broadcom. oh joy
<jsteezey> right i did also when i bought this new box
<tinman> wols_: umm, inbuilt intel vedio card?
<jsteezey> mine is usb though
<jsteezey> rt73
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: how does it work?
<wols_> tinman: so why is acpi and agpgart not working?
<jsteezey> great with the Ralink drivers
<rycole> umm.. the output of lspci is at http://dpaste.com/37294/
<jsteezey> the one is the repo are horrible
<tinman> wols_: when it dosent loat it points to something/gdm/defaultXserver or something similar and says too many paramaters on line 47
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: whats the specific make/model of your device?
<jsteezey> also i had to blacklist all the other Ralink modules
<rycole> broadcom, you were right wols_ :P
<wols_> !error | tinman
<ubotu> tinman: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IndyGunFreak> wols_: you win the prize...lol
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> ryan@ryan-laptop:~$
<tinman> wols_: well,  can't find where that eooror is
<tinman> error*
<rycole> AirForce One, :P
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | rycole
<ubotu> rycole: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jsteezey> Airforce one FTW
<rycole> lol
<genbuntu> Hi , when I try to run nessus from terminal I get the following error: "bind() failed : Address already in use" . Any ideas what could be the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: what model USB wireless device do you have?
<wols_> genbuntu: some other program already uses the port nessus wants to use
<jsteezey> uh its a Ralink rt73
<amenado> genbuntu-> which port your nessus is attempting to use?
<BoostedSS> if I have a program that I want to start up automatically how do I do it?
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: thats a chipset isn't it?
<tinman> wols_: okey, it's /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer and somethign about too many parameters on line 47, that what i  get when i try to boot in
<genbuntu> wols, amenado: how to I check which prot nessus or other program is trying?
<rycole> IndyGunFreak: ok ill check that link out. that's the thing it was giving me in the notification earlier, btw. the bcm43xx :P
<wols_> tinman: you don't get that. I need concrete steps what you do and what the exact error is
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. I have a newb ? here. I don't really know what I referring to, but I think it's a DNS thing. Here's my scenario. I have a Dapper box up and running, everything works good. I ahve a static IP, and our router points port 80 to our box. I use a seperate hosting company and would like to have dev.ourcompany.com point to out box. With my host I can redirect (which just resovles to the ugly IP but works) or do a CNAME
<IndyGunFreak> rycole: lol
<jsteezey> IndyGun: I guess
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: well i don't think ralink makes a usb device, thats strictly a chipset.
<amenado> genbuntu-> look to its manual? readme files?
<tomd123> does anyone know of any tool which will tell you the bandwidth usage/ total bandwidth used in the past 24 hours, hopefully something like a graph that just sits in my desktop bar
<jsteezey> hang on ill get it
<jsteezey> im on my laptop
<tinman> wols_: There is no way i can copy errors during bot up, i boot into ubuntu and when I an supposed to get login screen it tells me X server failed to load and wehter i want to view the error or not, and when I do it gives the aforementioned error
<Jahromeo> what is avant window manager called in the repos?
<wols_> tinman: then pastebin THAT error
<genbuntu> amenado: hmm.. surprising. when i try to "man nessus" it says "No manual entry for nessus" .
<wols_> EXACT error
<tristanmike> Hi all...weird thing happening. I've tried installing DVD playback using the instructions found under "Help and Support" in the menu, and when it didn't work, I went to the Ubuntu Documentation site for Restricted Codecs, but now my DVD-RW doesn't read discs and I get "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!" and "end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4" in messages. Any ideas ?
<xeenan> wow I finally got this to work, lol
<brad01> I want ubuntu to be able to display my battery charge
<wols_> tinman: and yes it is possible
<tinman> wols_: where can I find that error?
<guillaume__> LimCore: Thanks man
<wols_> when you display it
<amenado> genbuntu-> maybe you have to google for it
<genbuntu> amenado: btw, i used the .deb package for its installation
<Jahromeo> what is awm under in the repos?
<wols_> tinman: errors never say "somethign about" so don't try to fool me
<amenado> genbuntu-> research what it uses as ports
<on_hiatus> hello...
<genbuntu> amenado: do u remember what was the command to view all the internet applications which are using ports ? (something similar to "top" ) ?
<tinman> wols_: i didnt say error said that, that is me trying to remember it..
<bastid_raZor> Jahromeo;  avant-window-navigator and awn-core-applets-bzr
<amenado> genbuntu-> lsof -i  or netstat -aup
<jsteezey> IndyGun:You were right
<Jahromeo> thanks bastid_razor
<rrm> hey guys... sorry that i have to ask so many question but i got one
<mrpockets> so
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: i know..lol, what make/model si it?
<genbuntu> amenado, k lemme try that, brb
<mrpockets> Wirless card in Ubuntu
<Gatton> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rrm> my ibm r51 work fine and everything is detected but the wireless card at times disappears or does not work
<xeenan> Trying to install an ATI driver, but when I try to install I get the error""gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<xeenan> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<xeenan> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<rrm> what could it be?
<ionstorm> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ <--launched check it out
<bastid_raZor> Jahromeo; you'll need to add some stuff to your sources.list
<jsteezey> IndyGun: Belkin F5D07050
<Jahromeo> what repo is it in ?
<bastid_raZor> Jahromeo; deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator  and   deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i edit my context menus (ie. right-click menu) in kde?
<Jahromeo> do i just open those?
<bastid_raZor> Jahromeo; add those two lines to your sources.list and you'll have it
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: thank you
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: also, if you're gonna prefix my name, might as well prefix it all, or its not gonna alert me
<on_hiatus> i'm currently running Ubuntu 5.10... tried to load 7.10... coiuldn't load it... not enough RAM... question: will incremental upgrades one release at a time allow me to reach 7.10 without using up all available RAM?
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak: C00l Beanz
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. I have a newb ? here. I don't really know what I referring to, but I think it's a DNS thing. Here's my scenario. I have a Dapper box up and running, everything works good. I ahve a static IP, and our router points port 80 to our box. I use a seperate hosting company and would like to have dev.ourcompany.com point to out box. With my host I can redirect (which just resovles to the ugly IP but works) or do a CNAME
<genbuntu> amenado: hmm.. i checked with netstat and lsof but the TCP port 1241 doesn't seem to be in-use . (nessus uses tcp 1241)
<wols_> !repeat | jarrettgreen
<ubotu> jarrettgreen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tristanmike> on_hiatus, how much RAM do you have ?
<Jahromeo> I think I might give gnome a go kde is too buggy for me atm
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak: I was using Sabayon with KDE on the box before
<prettyricky> Hey guys what can I use to increase the hard drive space since I only allowed 10 gig for the installation of ubuntu. Is there anything that I can repartition my drive?
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i edit my context menus (ie. right-click menu) in kde?
<genbuntu> amenado, can I manually stop that port's use : tcp 1241?
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: never cared for sabayon., are you sure thats the right model number?.. can't find one of that model for belkin
<amenado> genbuntu-> those port are not showing in lsof -i ?
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak: and it listed it as Ralink USB wireless device so i just assumed and i didnt no nothing about it
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, which firewall does one use with gutsy ? and how can I be notified of an intrusion in realtime ?
<jarrettgreen> wols_ thanks for the repeat............
<zero> hi any one can help me with a problem with a card reader ?
<genbuntu> amenado, nope :(
<on_hiatus> less than the 384 (approx.) that I seem to need... a full 7.10 install conks out at 82% complete...
<wols_> jarrettgreen: no thanks for yours
<tristanmike> KiD_ChAoS, check out #kubuntu
<amenado> genbuntu can you try moving the nessus port to something without conflicT?
<genbuntu> amenado, lsof -i only shows 5 ports in use : 4 of pidgin and 1 of xchat
<KiD_ChAoS> tristanmike, thanx
<Jahromeo> on_hiatus i had that problem
<amenado> genbuntu-> netstat -aup same?
<jarrettgreen> how do I change a users password that I've just created?
<on_hiatus> & how did you fix it, jahromeo?
<wols_> on_hiatus: how much do you have?
<hoarycripple> tinman, log in on a terminal CTRL-ALT-F1 and issue the command: sudo modprobe intel-agp
<amenado> genbuntu-> netstat -atup same?
<Jahromeo> on_hiatus is it a kubuntu or ubuntu install
<zero> any one get a card reader on aspire 3680 working ?
<bastid_raZor> jarrettgreen; in a terminal sudo passwd username
<on_hiatus> as I said... about 380 +/-
<killerbeesateme> AutoMatriX:  I've had good luck with a program called Firestarter
<hoarycripple> tinman, and then try restarting gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wols_> on_hiatus: ubuntu needs "only" 256MB
<Jahromeo> on_hiatus what installed is it ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Jahromeo> installer*
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:how can i find out cuz i went to Ralinks website and that was the only one that was listed under RT73 chipset along with one other Linksys device
<genbuntu> amenado, netstat -aup gives a list of only UDP ports, and none of them are 1241.
<hoarycripple> tinman, also, you can check if intel-agp is loaded:  lsmod |grep intel-agp
<foibles> whats a good rss feed program?
<hoarycripple> tinman, and check the output of that
<on_hiatus> jahromeo: regular old Ubuntu (gnome)
<amenado> genbuntu-> netstat -atup same?
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: lsusb in a terminal should say
<tristanmike> on_hiatus, have you tried the alternate disc with the text based install and opt out for installing any of the eye-candy ?
<AutoMatriX> killerbeesateme, thanks
<Jahromeo> ok on_hiatus and 82% is scanning mirrors?
<killerbeesateme> AutoMatriX:  no problem.
<on_hiatus> tristanmike: no
<Jahromeo> kubuntus 82% is scanning mirrors thats where i got stuck , can fix that
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak: when i do that it doesnt list a wireless device
<Jahromeo> is ubuntu the same?
<AutoMatriX> killerbeesateme, that gives you a real-time warning ? or can it be configued that way ?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<on_hiatus> jahromeo: not sure I understand your reply... old noob disease...
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:it just list other devices
<tinman> hoarycripple: i am on live cd, should i do that in recovery mode
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: is your wireless device connected to a USb device?
<Jahromeo> on_hiatus when it says 82% what part of the install is it busy doing "scanning mirrors"
<IndyGunFreak> *port
<KiD_ChAoS> now im going to ask a bunch of questions and i want you to answer them immediately
<tristanmike> on_hiatus, I'd say if Jahromeo has a solution for you, great, otherwise, I'd suggest doing the text based install and see if you have better luck
<killerbeesateme> AutoMatriX:  Yes, it will place a program in your system tray that will turn red with alerts...if I remember correctly.  I havne't used it for a while
<jarrettgreen> bastid_raZor what are the default permissions given to a user?
<tinman> hoarycripple: also, i fond the error using google, the forum said dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixed one guys problem but the the other ones
<on_hiatus> no... if i understand you... no... I'm working off a cd
<Jahromeo> I had this issue with Kubuntu and I fixed it so if ubuntu installer is similar nowdays it might work
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:its in the back of the box
<killerbeesateme> AutoMatriX:  it's pretty easy to set up too, it will also monitor active connections too
<on_hiatus> ok, tristanmike...thx
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Jahromeo> yes but during install when it reaches 82% is installer displaying "scanning for mirrors" e.g. does it get stuck when its scanning for repositories?
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:all i had to do was srew on the attena
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<genbuntu> amenado, hmm.. netstat -atup gives some tcp and udp ports . Some tcp ones are like :*:nfs , *:netbios-ssn , localhost:ipp etc..
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: You can download a kernel here: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-image-2.6.22-14-386_2.6.22-14.46_i386.deb
<on_hiatus> not that I recall...
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:it just said it was usb in network menager
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:the one that is in the KDE
<genbuntu> amenado, but none specifically 1241
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Jahromeo> on kubuntu when it gets stuck at 82% it is a bug with scanning the repo's what I do for that is enable/disable network card
<on_hiatus> stupid noob should have written that down...
<Jahromeo> and installer carries on
<tristanmike> on_hiatus, out of curiosity, do you get an error telling you you're out of RAM ? or is that an assumption ?
<on_hiatus> ... and next time i will
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: so its actualy in a PCi lot?
<AutoMatriX> killerbeesateme, ok, so I will not get into trouble if I plugin a windows machine via ethernet ?
<Jahromeo> so if its a mirroring issue disable network card / internet then install
<on_hiatus> tristanmike... assumption
<KilllerKlown> can anyone help me with xcompmgr here please>?
<amenado> genbuntu am not familiar with nessus nor what port 1241 is..
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:maybe
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:lol i feel like a noob
<wil> hi, When I type shift 2, I get ¨ instead of the usual quote mark... this is a problem as I cant do querys on google and I have a similar problem with apostrophe. How can I put the normal ones on?
<on_hiatus> it seems to load slowly... then stop at about 82%
<tristanmike> on_hiatus, have you confirmed the disc is good by doing a check on it ?
<amenado> genbuntu-> are you sure those are the port it uses  now?
<bastid_raZor> jarrettgreen; what you give them.
<tinman> and wols http://pastebin.ca/922893 that's the EXACT error i am getting
<on_hiatus> yes... worked just fine on my friends machine
<Jahromeo> is the install direct from the livecd like kubuntu on_hiatus?
<levander> Are there any good GUI video editors available?
<tristanmike> cool
<KilllerKlown> xcompmgr is giving me a continuous error... someone please help
<jsteezey> IndyGunFreak:i dont even now what device it is but i had to compile the rt73 drivers and it works now lol
<KiD_ChAoS> now im going to ask a bunch of questions and i want you to answer them immediately!
<genbuntu> amenado, yes thats what someone posted on the internet
<IndyGunFreak> jsteezey: ok.
<on_hiatus> it is a live cd that can also be used for a traditional install
<killerbeesateme> AutoMatriX: are you using the linux box as a firewall for the windows machine?  or are you just on the same network?
<amenado> genbunt verify, it proly has a config file, look for it
<genoobie> alright people...I'm a little desperate and I need some help...I'm trying to rescue my filesever HDD data and temporarily transfer it to a windows machine
<amenado> genbuntu verify, it proly has a config file, look for it
<Jahromeo> on_hiatus sounds the same as kbuntu install - if it gets stuck on 82% check if installer says "scanning for mirrors" if thats the case go into networking disable and enable network card / internet
<on_hiatus> ok, jahromeo... thx
<tristanmike> on_hiatus, yeah, for sure. Um, I still suggest if you still hit a roadblock, to do the text based install and see if you have better luck...however, the upgrade may work too...
<genbuntu> amenado, okie . *runs off to look for more info*
<genoobie> I have sysrecuecd booted and I'm staring at a command prompt, not quite remembering how to setup the SMB from command prompt
<AutoMatriX> killerbeesateme, I'd like to 'dowload' some pics to my windowsmachine but I don't trust that thing :D don't know what's been going on with it and if it's contaminated or not
<on_hiatus> thx, tristanmike
<ffm_> How do I supress "gnome-session" 's many debug/warning messages?
<pbj> hi! -- just installed Gutsy with alternate cd and can't even boot to a visible console. i think it's my ati x1550 causing problems. Can anyone help me?
<KilllerKlown> help with xcompmgr please someone
<tinman> http://pastebin.ca/922893 <- I am getting that error (regarding x server) can anyone help?
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: You can use 7zip to extract the .deb file.
<genoobie> ugh...okay
<credible> Kuwanger: why are you using xcompmgr?
<credible> err
<on_hiatus> i'm starting to think that the sheer size is the problem... you know... the more complex the more likely to break
<credible> KilllerKlown: ^^
<KilllerKlown> i'm getting an error 182 when i run xcompmgr
<KilllerKlown> please help
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: is there any way to fix this without a liveCD? If not, is there a way to use the live CD to repair the installation without reformatting?
<wil> hi, When I type shift 2, I get ¨ instead of the usual quote mark... this is a problem as I cant do querys on google and I have a similar problem with apostrophe. How can I put the normal ones on?
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: And once you do, you should put the kernel image into /boot.  Now, that may be on the root partition or it may not be.  But if it is, you should also see a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KilllerKlown> dude i'm running fluxbox ... its the shizzle
<killerbeesateme> AutoMatriX:  well if you're looking to protect your linux box from it, it should work perfectly for you.  If you're plugging the windows pc directly into your linux PC, all bets are off of course.
<ffm_> !repeat | KilllerKlown
<foibles> evolution is forever freezing on me
<ubotu> KilllerKlown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<KilllerKlown> trying to get my cosmetics going
<foibles> whats the dealio with that
<ffm_> KilllerKlown: in any case ask in #fluxbuntu, we don't support itl.
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Um, you said you were going to use the ext3fs driver.  I assume that means you know the filesystem is ext3 and you've installed said driver.
<xeenan> Hey guyz noob ? here. Trying to install an ATI driver but when I click the installer I get an error box that says.....gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<xeenan> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<xeenan> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<AutoMatriX> killerbeesateme, ok, tx for info, I'll find it out :D
<xeenan> what should i do
<wols> AutoMatriX: windows malware generally doesn't attack linux and vice versa
<credible> KilllerKlown: xcompmgr is a worthless hack intended only as a "technology preview"
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: i cant get the driver to work, so ill have to wait a while to get a live CD i suppose
<_Oz_> what's fluxbox?
<credible> it's extremely slow and rather ugly
<AutoMatriX> wols, nice to know :D thanks, too
<wols> xeenan: what installer? we don't support installers from aait.com
<wols> !ati | xeenan
<ubotu> xeenan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ffm_> !fluxbox | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<tinman> Repeating myself but http://pastebin.ca/922893, problem with X server
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Actually, yea.  I would suggest explore2fs, but it only works on an ext3 filesystem that's been properly unmounted.
<Jangari> I have a bunch of images from one larger image that has been chopped up into a grid. Is there any way I can stitch them back together with some sort of batch?
<tristanmike> Hi all...weird thing happening. I've tried installing DVD playback using the instructions found under "Help and Support" in the menu, and when it didn't work, I went to the Ubuntu Documentation site for Restricted Formats, but now my DVD-RW doesn't read discs and I get "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!" and "end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4" in messages. Any ideas ?
<on_hiatus> thx for all the help, all!  Have a good night.
<xeenan> gedit
<icesword> !fluxbox > _Oz_
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: What's the problem with the driver?
<ffm_> icesword: already did that.
<icesword> ffm_, what?
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: the machine was cold booted so no nothing was properly shut down and it was in the middle of updates
<wols> tristanmike: on a console /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then run "startx" and then check your Xorg.0.log
<icesword> oh i see
<ffm_> icesword: I already sent oz that message,
<ffm_> .
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: it detects the filesystem as RAW and wants to format it
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Ie, you're using an ext2 fs driver.
<wols> tinman: on a console /etc/init.d/gdm stop also make sure NO X server is running at all then run "startx" and then check your Xorg.0.log
<_Oz_> thank you, icesword
<icesword> heheh
<icesword> nope
<xeenan> ya im useing gedit, im new to linux didnt know there was more that one installer
<tristanmike> wols, what exactly am I looking for in that log ?
<tinman> wols: okey
<wols> tristanmike: sorry, worng nick complete
<tristanmike> heh, LOL no worries :D
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Have you considered making a recovery floppy, then mounting and unmounting root?
<wols> tristanmike: have you rebooted since then?
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: no floppy drive
<tristanmike> yeah
<tristanmike> I should clarify that "burned" dvd's do work
<tristanmike> it's just Pressed Movie dvd's dont' work
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Got a network connection to another machine that you trust?  Got a BiOS that supports netboot?
<ffm_> !dvd > tristan
<wols> tristanmike: what did you do to make your dvd watching work?
<ffm_> !dvd > tristanmike
<_Oz_> feh!
<tristanmike> wols, last time I had it working was on Feisty, had no real reason for it until tonight
<wols> tristanmike: answer my question
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: I dont know if his computer supports netboot, but we can always use my computer for the one to connect ot
<AtomicSpark> so when i try a fresh install of the alt cd, i get that problem where it freezes at "loading boot scripts". any ideas? I've read it's a problem with the inittab or event.d format is invalid, but a fresh install shouldnt have such bugs. this also happens with 8.04.
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Then you could try a recovery netboot.
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<tristanmike> wols, It doesn't work
<Ashnal> Kuwanger:how do we go about that?
<wols> tristanmike: come back if you can answer my question. good day
<Ertain> I'm trying to remove this pack meant for Heady, but it won't uninstall.
<Brakkvatn> Hello. When will the new ATI driver become available in ubuntu?
<tristanmike> wols, I don't understand the question
<TrichomeKid> Anyone familiar with GXMame?  I need to load the roms from a windows machine on the network
<foibles> why does evolution keep freezing on me!
<foibles> would anyone have any ideas?
<bombi> Hi - anyone got exp in unerase files ?
<wols> tristanmike: what commands did you use to get dvd watching work?
<Ertain> It keeps giving the error "subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1".
<Ertain> Any ideas?
<ffm_> !kindness > wols
<wols> !samba | TrichomeKid
<ubotu> TrichomeKid: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wols> bombi: what filesystem?
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. I have a newb ? here. I don't really know what I referring to, but I think it's a DNS thing. Here's my scenario. I have a Dapper box up and running, everything works good. I ahve a static IP, and our router points port 80 to our box. I use a seperate hosting company and would like to have dev.ourcompany.com point to out box. With my host I can redirect (which just resovles to the ugly IP but works) or do a CNAME
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Download a tftp server.  Download a netboot image to server.  Run the tftp server.  And then netboot from the other system.
<ffm_> wols: pardon me, I misread and didn't AGF.
<wols> ffm_: I ask clear questions and I want answers to those questions. if they will tell me non sequiturs I stop talking to them. easy
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: how do I perform the netboot on the computer booting?
<icesword> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ffm_> Ashnal: depends on the system.
<wols> jarrettgreen: repeating it over and over won't help you especially when your question is so unclear
<_Oz_> question: how can I mount an .ISO in ubuntu for viewing, like daemon tools would work in Windows?
<Gatton> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ffm_> Ashnal: see above from ubotu
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Going into the bios and change the boot order so that netboot occurs before other booting.
<mrpockets> best way to mount an iso in Ubuntu?
<wols> _Oz_: yes
<tristanmike> wols, I installed gxine, libdvdnav4, libdvdread3, libxine1-ffmpeg, totem-xine, build-essential, debhelper, fakeroot, then installed the libdvdcss script
<ffm_> !iso > _Oz_
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: what are you trying to do?  I can try to help.
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: At least, that seems the msot standard way BIOSs do it.
<wols> tristanmike: where did you install that script from?
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: okay thanks i will check to see if it supports netboot
<killerbeesateme> jarretgreen:  a cname to your ip address should work...at least if i'm understanding your question right...
<tristanmike> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<tristanmike> wols, ^^
<wols> tristanmike: and that file you got from where?
<wols> tristanmike: dpkg -S /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: If you do go with netboot, don't go with the ubuntu netboot installer image.  It doesn't have mount tools in the image.
<tristanmike> it was on my computer, I'm assuming when i installed libdvdread3
<tristanmike> wols, ^^
<wols> tristanmike: wher did you get libdvdread3 then?
<genbuntu> amenado, Yea the nessus document says that it listens to port 1241 by default. I even tried opening port 1241 from firestarter but no use .
<Ashnal> Kuwanger: what will I wan to use?
<tristanmike> wols, the ubuntu repositories
<Chewy> hello
<Chewy> i am back, and am still having firefox issues
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Some sort of recovery image.  I'm currently searching around for one.
<tristanmike> wols, done, reinstall ?
<neonprophet> quick question, and yes I know there is a wine channel, no ones alive in there :)
<neonprophet> hello all, can anyone think of a reason that playonlinux would make all the text and buttons disappear when I try to start wine without using playonlinux?
<_Oz_> To mount an ISO image, ubotu tells me to use this syntax: sudo mount -o loop <iso filename> <mountpoint>
<wols> tristanmike: you should have used medibuntu repos
<_Oz_> what is the mountpoint?
<wols> tristanmike: what did the script do? make a kernel module?
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme: I don't know how else to say my question, as I'm unsure what I'm referring to. I need to make it so dev.server.com points to my dapper box
<jarrettgreen> rather than getting to it from it's IP
<Chewy> ok can someone help me, i run firefox and the second it opens, it closes, i ran in console and the error is "bus error"
<wols> _Oz_: the directory where you want to mount the ISO
<tristanmike> wols, I followed the instructions on the "Official" Documentation, I don't know what the script does....lol
<jarrettgreen> wols_ you could have pointed out my question was unclear 40 minutes ago
<wols> tristanmike: pastbein the scrip
<wols> t
<icesword> jarrettgreen, hahah,then you need a dns service
<Chewy> anyone>
<wols> jarrettgreen: stop whining please
<genbuntu> amenado, is there a command to stop all net services, so that i can run nessus alone?
<jarrettgreen> wols lol whining?
<J-a-k-e> doesn anyone know how i might get better sound quality in ubuntu?
<Chewy> anyone able to help>
<Chewy> ?
<wols> !volunteer | jarrettgreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neonprophet> Chewy, you have HAL installed I assume?
<_Oz_> wols: okay, I did that, it says the directory does not exist, must I create it first?
<jarrettgreen> awww your fun irc stuff didn't work
<wols> jarrettgreen: this is a volunteerchannel. if you don't like it here, pay someone to give you support
<Chewy> HAL???
<Chewy> what is HAL
<wols> _Oz_: of course
<neonprophet> !hal
<icesword> jarrettgreen, hahah,or anyway you get a domain name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neonprophet> grr
<neonprophet> !HAL
<wols> Chewy: hardware abstraction layer
<_Oz_> wols: so I should just create a dir like /media/whatever/ ?
<jarrettgreen> Icesword i have bind9 installed
<jarrettgreen> I have a domain through another host
<Xacarith> Easy question.  How do you disable dragging windows using alt+left mouse button And disable ctrl+alt+d to show desktop
<Chewy> umm no? i dont know tell you the truth
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  where does your domain point?  does it point to the public IP of the machine?  or does it point to somewhere else?
<wols>  <dpkg> hal is probably a Hardware Abstraction Layer from freedesktop.org, which gives desktop software a programmatic way to examine
<wols>              the hardware present in a system and be notified of its changes.
<jarrettgreen> and just wanted to resolve the subdomain 'dev' to it
<Chewy> so i need it?
<icesword> jarrettgreen, is it on line ,and did you try ping your localhost,that name
<wols> Chewy: usually yes
<neonprophet> so, no closet wine wizards in here?
<wols> neonprophet: #winehq ?
<Chewy> hmm, well i cant download it if the internet wont work...
<Chewy> if the browser i mean
<wols> Chewy: it comes with your ubunut install by default
<wols> and your browser doesn't have anything to do with HAL usually
<tristanmike> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57781/
<Chewy> then i do
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - my main domain is hosted by another company. I can POINT dev.thatdomain.com to my IP, which is then routs port 80 t0 my box
<jarrettgreen> but it ends up as the ugly IP in the browser
<wols> Chewy: sudo ps aux|grp -i hal
<jarrettgreen> rather than dev.
<Chewy> wgat???
<Chewy> type that into term?
<Xacarith> Thought for sure some one would know those..
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<CrocoJet> someone knows if exist some software to generate a revocation certificate, and upload that to the keyserver ?
<Gatton> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bombi> Anyone got Exp in unerasing files from a EXT2 Filesystem?
<wols> tristanmike: pastbin your /var/log/dpkg.log
<CrocoJet> (pgp)
<wols> bombi: was it ext2 when you deleted the files?
<techno_freak> CrocoJet, gnugpg?
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  thats a weird one.  are you checking that address from where the dev box is?
<genoobie> hey all...I need a little help
<Chewy> so what do i do???
<neonprophet> wow, I say "wine" and everyone ducks for cover ;p
<_Oz_> thanks for the help wols, that worked
<bombi> @ walls - jep didnt even change the FS yet
<wols> neonprophet: I told you whre to go
<Chewy> wols?
<wols> your choice if you ignore it
<genoobie> I just booted a linux live cd in an attempt to rescue a freebsd hdd
<wols> Chewy: I asked you something
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - checking what address? my public IP?
<_Oz_> neonprophet: let's just say that with virtualbox out there, WINE's days are somewhat numbered
<Chewy> repeat please
<wols> Chewy:  /lastlog wols
<bombi> Is there a tool to recover my deleted data?
<tristanmike> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57782/
<wols> bombi: midnight commander has one
<Chewy> no such command!
<chetnick> hi i'm running ubuntu gutsy and i have some problems viewing some web pages. I tried opera and firefox, same problem. Can somebody use this navigation menu on the left side on this page http://tncc.edu/
<Devourer> How do I make mv create the directory if it doesn't exist?
<genoobie> I'm really kind of desperate here...
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  are you accessing "dev.mydomain.com" from the same internet connection as the dev machine?
<Chewy> i dont see your question
<jarrettgreen> I was. I'm not at the office now though
<jarrettgreen> I can try it from hom
<jarrettgreen> give me a sec
<chetnick> or use calendar on http://www.vayama.com
<bombi> thx wols man I'll try that out
<wols> tristanmike: uninstall (and purge!) libdvdcss2 and all other packages you installed on behest of that dccu entry
<wols> tristanmike: then reboot and try your dvd drive with a data dvd again
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme I'm pretty sure the problem though is when I choose "redirect" in my hosts control panel, and type in my IP, it's just going to simply forward the domain to that one.
<tristanmike> wols, data dvd's work fine, it's the encrypted "store bought" movie dvd's that don't, just in case you missed that part.
<Chewy> so what do i do naw
<wols> tristanmike: then it'S defintely your facked libdvdcss2 I guess
<wols> so rmeove it and all should be well
<tristanmike> wols, LOL
<wols> !*fscked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fscked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols> !dvd | tristanmike
<ubotu> tristanmike: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Chewy> anyone?
<wols> tristanmike: medibunut has a  prbuild libdvdcss2 for you
<tristanmike> wols, yeah, I have all that info....not so much a noob this time around ;)
<tristanmike> wols, good to know, never really dabbled in medibuntu
<pawan> how to enable automatic updates
<wols> Chewy: in a termina: lynx www.google.com
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme still resoles to IP
<Chewy> i can user internet, thats my issue...
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Sorry, but I'm not finding anything specific.  :/  Floppy rescue distros seem common enough.  Let me look on freshmeat.
<Chewy> so i cant google
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme I can do a DNS transfer or a CNAME to my subdomain in my hosts panel
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  so you're redirecting your whole domain to the router's address?
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme
<genoobie> okay...how do I start a simple ftp server...
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme nope - I want to just redirect subdomain
<pawan> have to check manullay to update
<Chewy> so you cant help me?
<bob> has anyone had luck getting vinagre to grab keyboard input?
<bob> i can click all i want. just cannot type >_>
<robdig> Chewy: hey, check /etc/firefox/firefoxrc, make sure that the option FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  so, do you have a CNAME pointing to dev.mydomain.com?
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme I have nothing right now - except an http redirect. I don't know WHAT I should have to accomplish this - that's my question
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  i got ya.  So, where does your mydomain.com point to?
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme my host
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme their nameservers I guess
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: ok, but what page does it bring up, or where is that webserver?
<danbhfive> jarrettgreen: can I get the actual address, maybe I can help too
<Chewy> it Was set to none
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme  yeppers - blinkmg.com brings up our page on THEIR servers -which is what we want
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: what kind of hosting panel is it by the way?  or what DNS service do you use?
<pipino> hi anyone here who uses WPA2?
<pipino> wlan?
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme I dunno I use 1and1.com for a host
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  ok, let me check on 2 things, and i'll be right back
<jarrettgreen> k
<Elevator_Hazard> Who knows anything about how ubuntu running on external that I usually have plkugged into my desktop would work on my laptop? Its got different graphics card type like nVidia where this one has ATI, and other differences like that...
<xeenan> I have a noob question for you guys. I have a creative X-Fi sound card and im have trouble getting sound. its recognized in the hardware menu but the volumn has an x thru it and i get the error box     ""No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.""  any help would be apreciated
<d0s4gw> Is anyone aware of any tools for partitioning and formatting a newly added second hard disk?  In this case the drive is SATA.
<Chewy> so what do i do>
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  i just tried dev.blinkmg.com and it doesn't flip to an ip on me
<Chewy> i checked the file and it is set to none
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme oh yeah crap. we switched it back to their server
<Chewy> so what do i do
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme i'll change it back to the ip
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  ok, let me know.  i'm checking out 1 on 1 right now
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: I might have found something.
<Elevator_Hazard> Who knows anything about how ubuntu running on external that I usually have plkugged into my desktop would work on my laptop? Its got different graphics card type like nVidia where this one has ATI, and other differences like that...
<wers> do UIQ 3 devices support SyncML? :)
<xeenan> I have a noob question for you guys. I have a creative X-Fi sound card and im have trouble getting sound. its recognized in the hardware menu but the volumn has an x thru it and i get the error box     ""No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.""  any help would be apreciated
<Chewy> hello>
<Chewy> help please
<tehmass> Hey guys wuts a good FTP Client foR Linux
<tinman> Chewy: ask the question
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - ok it's up. But again, all I did was hit "http redirect" on that subdomain - so obvioulsy it'll show the IP, just as if I put google.com in there - I know this is not the right way to go about this. I need to choose either DNS or CNAME, but I don't know which
<tinman> wols: http://pastebin.ca/922936
<nickrud> !ftp | tehmass
<ubotu> tehmass: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Chewy> well i run firefox and it loads for 2 seconds and then closes, i checked the error and it said "bus error" i went into firefoxrc and made sure it said "none" and it did
<Chewy> so i dont know how to fix
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: well, i'm still not showing a flip
<jarrettgreen> What does your browser page say?
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  have you directly accessed the ip from your browser?
<jarrettgreen> before yes
<wols> tinman: and no X when you ran startx?
<Chewy> so?
<wols> tinman: also: still vesa
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: i'm just showing dev.blinkmg.com, or blinkmg.com
<jarrettgreen> no I mean, what is displayed at the page?
<tinman> wols: i tried vesa,  get a flickring screen (live tv without cable)
<jarrettgreen> 'Ztest'
<jarrettgreen> ?
<Estesark> When I load some pages with flash, the flash loads and displays, but then immediately afterwards it goes completely white (for example www.jimmyeatworld.com) - rendering some pages unusable. Any advice?
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  yep
<blahblahx> anyone here know about yelp?
<tinman> wols: i tried startx
<Ashnal> Kuwanger:what did you find?
<jarrettgreen> Yeah that's the 1and1 server
<wols> tinman: a grey screen and a X with startx?
<jarrettgreen> you need to reload or something
<wols> Chewy: why didn't you do what I told you?
<tinman> wols: vertical brownish lines
<danbhfive> Estesark: are you using opera?
<Estesark> Firefox
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Here's two things to look at.  One, http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?wpid=1&front_id=12  It seems to be a 3-way booting rescue system.  I've no idea how well it works.
<wols> tinman: describe better please
<nickrud> Chewy: try   mv  ~./mozilla mozilla-backup && sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox firefox-gnome-support . That will remove any personal settings (and saving a copy) and reinstall firefox
<danbhfive> Estesark: well, that page works for me, you can try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> oh, wols you've been working with Chewy then
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Second, there's this:  http://pxeknife.erebor.org/  And it seems to work with boot floppies.
<Estesark> danbhfive: Thanks, I'll try that and let you know.
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  ok there we go
<tinman> wols: there are series of paraller verticle lines alternating to brownish and black so bworn black brown black like lines
<tehmass> use nautilus u need to do the ftp:// cmd ya?
<wols> tinman: LCD?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: your video would need resetting, but otherwise most stuff should just work
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  i'm thinking you need to add a CNAME pointing dev.blinkmg.com to that ip
<steph_> Hi everybody. I just bought a linksys router wrt54G (wireless). I can't connect with my laptop. I don't know what to do exactly. Can someone help me?
<Estesark> danbhfive: No, same thing still happening
<killerbeesateme> and turn the redirect off
<tinman> wols: samsung CRT 15 "
<jarrettgreen> FROM 1and1?
<wols> tinman: ut X didn't crash back to console or did it?
<dvarg388> steph_, I assume you're using it wired now?
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: Heh ok I get kind of worried when messing with stuff that isn't mine... Well its my dad's laptop
<tinman> wols: when i hit enter it goes back to concle
<wols> tinman: and with the livecd it all osrta works?
<pawan> have to check manullay to update
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  well is your domain actually hosted by CNAME too?  or is by another company like godaddy or networksolutions?
<wols> tinman: but not before?
<tinman> wols, works perfectly
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: You helped me wiht some vid problems I had :D
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: Here's an example for a rescue floppy:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/tomsrtbt/
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: heh. Must have been a simple one
<wols> tinman: it'S your xorg.conf then
<tinman> wols, not before i press enter, no
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - no 1and1 has it, and it's on their name servers
<steph_> dvarg388: :) No I'm using another computer (wired)
<xenthro> question: is there a windows device manager equivalent in *nix? I want to see a list of hardware and which drivers are attached to it.
<wols> tinman: so X "sorta" works with startx
<tinman> wols: can i copy xorg.conf from live cd and some how paste on my root partition
<d0s4gw> btw, the answer to my question is GParted.
<Kuwanger> Ashnal: I have to go, but I'll hopefully be back later.  In any case, you can look for more help by searching for pxelinux.
<wols> purge gdm and reinstall it
<tinman> wols, it starts, kinda
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: also I had problems with my usb audio you said you couldn't help me with. Figured it out, set frequency to something else and the sound is wonderful
<tinman> hmm, okey
<wols> tinman: you can try. nothing you can break :)
<blahblahx> in yelp how do i change what the help is? like what if i want to change what it looks like when it starts up?
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: is there anywhere on the control panel you can add CNAMES too?
<wols> tinman: how "kinda"? :)
<philphoto> new problem to tackle. if i hotswap or install a device into my IBM T30 then reboot, I lose wifi.  network manager returns no wireless devices detected.
<wols> ah, startx, yes
<philphoto> any ideas?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: like from 44100 or so to some 48000 thing?
<dvarg388> steph_, Have you enabled the wireless and set an SSID?
<jarrettgreen> yes
<jarrettgreen> under specific domains and subdomains
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: actually the opposite
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  ok
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: ah. Well, I'll remember that one
<Devourer> How do I extract a .zip file in the terminal?
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  so when you add a cname, is there  a spot for a subdomain or hostname and an ip address?
<tinman> wols: when i do startx, the screen becomes black for a second, then i get the aformentioned paraller lines, total of about 10-15 lines maybe
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: actually I kinda lied, I might remember that one ;)
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - i dunno it just asks for an 'alias'
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: heh, yea. It was a Logitech USB Headset 250
<steph_> dvarg388: Yep. And I have a MAC osX who work without problems. So I assume the router is ok. But in Ubuntu 7.1, something is missing. Is there a way to see if my laptop can see the network (even if not working )?
<nickrud> Devourer: install  unzip
<wols> tinman: what does ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager say?
<szx0> Can anyone link me to some good resources for setting up hardware RAID 1?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: now I remember. Might get one of those, now that I know they work
<wols> steph_: iwconfig if it's wireless
<wols> szx0: depends a bit on the driver iirc
<wols> szx0: what'S your raid card?
<tinman> wols: r
<tinman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2008-01-31 23:33 etc/alternatives/x-window-manager -> /usr/bin/metacity
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesatme - ok I read the faq and I think that's where I put the other domain, under alias.
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  in that spot, enter dev
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: They actually are a little bit fragile, I had another pair and the ear peice thing started to come loose. In the end a wire broke in between those and they stopped working.
<billy> can some one help me with freaking bcm43xx.. i can't believe how messed up this stuff is.. i can't get it to connect.. ive installed bcm43xx cutter, tried ndiswrapper.. nothing worked
<szx0> wols: it's built into my MB... Tyan Tomcat K8E S2865
<Elevator_Hazard> nickrud: I had a year warranty though.
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  does it prompt for an IP address anywhere?
<nickrud> Elevator_Hazard: good
<tinman> wols: i an running the ls in th mounted root partition and not in liveCD's /etc bt
<tinman> btw*
<C3PO> hi
<wols> tinman: update-rc.d x-window-manager and try some other one. or maybe apt-get install fluxbox and checkt he x-window-manager link again
<wols> tinman: good thinking :)
<nickrud> billy: what chip number
<steph_> dvarg388: It gives me information about eth1. But is it the information I wrote/configure or it is a kind of "reply" from the router?
<wols> tinman: go and install irssi on the ubuntu install thn you don't constantly need to reboot and can be in here
<wols> szx0: doesn't say what chip it is
<chris0> C3PO: *tweet clack clack whirrrrr*
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - no specifically, and when i put in the ip it says the top level domain I entered isn't valid
<wols> szx0: but to be fair, I dunno much about hw raid either
<tinman> wols: screen through shell
<bahadunn> hi I am using the flashplugin-nonfree on amd64 with nspluginwrapper and I cannot play flash in firefox
<bahadunn> any ideas?
<wols> tinman: what irc client are you running right now?
<tinman> irssi
<tinman> ssh'ing into a shell then screening into irssi
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: so you put in the CNAME alias, as dev, or dev.blinkmg.com and then it never asks for an IP address?
<danbhfive> bahadunn: i dont think flash works on 64 bit
<bahadunn> danbhfive: it is suppose to with nspluginwrapper
<eccentricity> hey guys, I've never been able to get my mic working on ubuntu. Off the top of anybody's head, besides things being muted or not plugged in, is there any reason this might happen?
<philphoto> problem with wifi on reboot after installing device (usb, pcmcia) or hotswapping bay on ibm t30.  wifi devices are not detected after reboot.  second reboot fixes problem.  ideas?
<wols> danbhfive: with nspluginwrapper it sorta does
<wols> but tricky to setup usually
<tristanmike> wols, just to let you know, I've fixed it... just changed the type of the "dvd" to auto in fstab...
<bahadunn> wols: is there any alternative?
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme http://faq.1and1.com/domains/dns_settings/13.html
<jscinoz> is it possible to use suspend2 to instead of the default suspend/hibernate functionality without using a custom kernel (e.g. as a module)?
<jarrettgreen> see if you can get to that
<amenado> genbuntu-> if you go to init level 1 ?
<wols> bahadunn: mre info would help. e.g. maybe start ffox from a xterm and check the ouput
<szx0> wols: The MB chipset is "nVIDIA nForce4 Ultra" with "NVRAID"... hmm ill dig some more
<bahadunn> wols: besides gnash which has never worked for me
<wols> bahadunn: could be flash doesn't get /dev/dsp and gets cranky
<wols> szx0: that is NO hardware raid.
<Wabbity> this may sound stupid, but does anyone know how to find the Linksys WUSB54G 64bit driver?
<wols> szx0: don't use it
<billy> nickrud: sorry got disconnected
<bahadunn> wols: all I did was install flashplugin-nonfree and then run nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplugin.so
<wols> Wabbity: what chipset does it use?
<Xupiter> would anyone be able to point me in the direction of a tutorial on how to build an .iso.
<billy> nickrud: any ways, its bcm4311
<Gibb> Problem: My monitor cant display the mode upon boot and shutdown that has the graphical display with the orange bar. Is there a conf file to change the resolution it goes to?
<wols> bahadunn: that's not what I talked about
<cdsboy> Any wiz's at ati drivers around?
<Wabbity> its v1...
<szx0> wols: oh... hmm... why do you say that?
<wols> Xupiter: use k3b or mkisofs for the commandline
<nickrud> billy: same as mine, so I at leat know this one
<bahadunn> wols: I realize that but you asked for more info so I am providing it
<Xupiter> ok, thank you very much!!
<billy> nickrud: fo sho
<wols> szx0: bacuse it isn't. not chipset based raid is ever hardware raid. adapter, 3ware they make some (not all) hardware raid cards. tyan puts sometimes their chips on the mobo: hw raid too. but chipset raid is NEVER EVER hardware raid
<billy> nickrud: ive tried everything
<wols> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubu2> I have a weird issue with Adobe Flash freezing and looping during video or animation even after it has buffered. It just stops moving and the sound stutters for a few seconds, then it resumes a few seconds later (causing you to miss those few seconds of video). It seems to be completely random when it happens.
<nickrud> billy: I'm reviewing some stuff, a sec
<wols> billy: poor you
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  so, when you get into that screen, what does it say under the Domain name spot, the first field?
<philphoto> gibb: you need to change the image size in /etc/usplash.conf
<pawan> have to check manullay to update
<billy> wols: you have no idea
<wols> nickrud: ever tried a .24 kernel?
<Gibb> philphoto, thx
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - could you read the faq?
<nickrud> wols: mine works just fine with th3 .22
<bahadunn> I got it working
<bahadunn> thanks anyways
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  yea i was able to get into it
<Wabbity> wols: It's WUSB54Gv1 I remember reading somewhere that it isn't the same chipset as the v4.
<philphoto> gibb: that could be one culprit
<Gibb> philphoto, is it an image that takes up the whole resolution? what causes it to go that that mode?
<upsilonphiomega> hello !
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - ok well check this out I think this is what I need? http://faq.1and1.com/domains/dns_settings/12.html
<wols> Wabbity: find out which one it is
<jarrettgreen> an A-Name?
<billy> nickrud: i might get disconnected for a minute here, ill tell you when i get back
<Elevator_Hazard> Off the top of anyone's head - can you use a remote admin tool on windows to remote admin / use remote desktop in linux?
<szx0> wols: so, it would not be acceptable to use the chipset based raid just for mirroring a Hard Disk to another?
<cdsboy> Anyone have some ideas on how to get decent performance with newer flgrx drivers? I need to use one of the catalyst 7.12 drivers or up, because of suspend issues. Except i am getting horrible performance compaired to the flgrx drives that come with ubuntu
<wols> bahadunn: how?
<danbhfive> jarrettgreen: i think you want the a-name
<jarrettgreen> err a record
<wols> szx0: no. use linux software raid
<philphoto> gibb: it should be set to the default screen res that you have associated with your graphics card
<wols> szx0: no problem with raid1 anyways: no computation
<danbhfive> jarrettgreen: if you can use an ip address to access your website, then just use an a record
<szx0> wols: gotcha! ill read on that, thanks
<Gibb> philphoto, uh oh. hmm. The screen after grub right? thats the one im talking about. I wonder what its deal is? ill mess with the conf. thx
<jarrettgreen> bandhfive - I'm guessing this works on subdomains too - I'm just trying to point a dev subdomain to my dapper hox so I can work on Ruby on Rails apps and other things our hos doesn't provide
<wols> cdsboy: ask ati.com: their software. we can only support ubuntu drivers
<philphoto> gibb: it's just a splash script.  what are you wondering about it?
<nickrud> billy: try running   sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<cdsboy> wols: i was just hoping there was a graphics wiz laying around
<billy> nickrud: theres no internet connection on my ubutu comp at all
<danbhfive> jarrettgreen: yeah, i think it will work.  It looks like 1and1 is handling dns for you, so you don't have to worry that it is a subdomain
<billy> nickrud: im on a windows comp in here..
<ubu2> Flash freezes up, hiccups, or whatever you want to call it with different video cards and drivers. I tried even different versions of Firefox. it's driving me insane
<wols> danbhfive: how can it work if he isn't the auth domainserver for his domain?
<Wabbity> wols: prisim chipset
<nickrud> billy: bummer. A sec again
<jarrettgreen> danbhfive - awesome! Dooes this take long to propogate? Does it even need to propogate?
<billy> nickrud:k
<jarrettgreen> err propagate
<wols> Wabbity: prism should be supported out of the box
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen: about 24 hours, i think
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  but i've never seen it take that long
<openback> hi, I was going through the 'Synce on Ubuntu' instructions, and was finally succesful at getting a connection to my pda, but then I noticed that my internet connection wasn't working I had to uninstall ppp to get it to work again. Does anyone know of a workaround?
<jarrettgreen> danbhfive killerbeesate me thanks guys. I'll see if it takes.
<danbhfive> wols: I'm not totally sure of the question, which may stem from my ignorance on dns, from the link given, it looks like 1and1 takes care of it
<jarrettgreen> This has been the last step to what was a very enjoyable first time experience setting up a linux box.
<danbhfive> wols: *but from
<killerbeesateme> jarrettgreen:  no problem.  i apologize mixing up A record and CNAME.
<nickrud> billy: ok, it's a really short script. go get http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<wols> if it does, their server is the only one where he can set his subdomains
<Wabbity> wols: under the hardware manager I get unknown in the usb slot
<jarrettgreen> killerbeesateme - no prob man, you got me there somehow...
<wols> Wabbity: lsusb
<billy> nickrud: i did thatone already.. used to work not anymore
<nickrud> billy: used to not work?
<nickrud> billy: doh, mis read
<billy> nickrud: i had it working, but then it stopped and i totally reinstaled ubuntu
<Scunizi> Occationally when printing from my networked lasar printer, the printing process will hang consuming a huge amount of the processor.  Top says it's user "lp" with a GS command. printing hung with an email I wanted to print.  Any ideas why this would happen?
<billy> and now i can't get t to work at all
<nickrud> billy: if it worked once, it'll work again.
<eccentricity> hey guys, I've never been able to get my mic working on ubuntu. Off the top of anybody's head, besides things being muted or not plugged in, is there any reason this might happen?
<billy> nickrud: i tried it again after the install.. its not working at all
<wols> jamesrdorn: in that 1and1 dns webpage, can you set your home IP as the IP for the subdomain?
<eternalswd> anyone have a recommendation for a usb bluetooth dongle.  Apparently the one that comes with Microsoft Desktop Entertainment 7000 isn't fully supported, so I'll need to get one.
<billy> nickrud: thats the first thing i tried after the install
<Jordan_U> eccentricity, Drivers not being available
<nickrud> billy: lsmod | grep bcm43xx , is it there?
<d0s4gw> Anyone feel like helping me with some FStab stuff?
<yyeago> d0s4gw:  sup?
<d0s4gw> I just installed a 250 GB SATA drive
<wols> !hcl > eternalswd
<fevel> does anyone use an ipod touch?
<billy> yeah its there
<wols> 1anyone > fevel
<d0s4gw> Partitioned it with GParted.  Now I want to mount it
<Jordan_U> !anyone | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> billy: with a couple of ieee80212 things?
<d0s4gw> I tried something but it is only showing up as 94 GB
<Scunizi> !fstab | d0s4gw
<ubotu> d0s4gw: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<billy> nickrud: i have a paste on ubuntu forums.. h/o and yes
<d0s4gw> and I can't write to it.
<nickrud> billy: so far so good. do you have a paste of /lib/firmware ?
<d0s4gw> /dev/sda1 /media/sata_drive_1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<billy> nickrud: h/o
<billy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57780/
<billy> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57780/
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Do you know what chipset it is yet?
<fevel> naaah im just chatterring and looking for some questions i could anser
<Estesark> I'm having problems with synaptic... I tried to install ubuntu-restricted, then synaptic froze when it was unpackaging msttcorefonts and quit. When I next launched it, it told me to run dpkg -a, which I did, but now one of the files to download, trebuc32.exe, won't complete. It's stuck at 68%. What should I do?
<josh13> hello
<Jordan_U> nickrud, More specific than bcm43xx I mean
<billy> jordanu: bcm4311
<nickrud> Jordan_U: 4311
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi grsync won't write to my vfat drive. As far as I know, it's not permissions, any ideas anyone?
<wols> nickrud: did you ever try a .24 kernel with your wlan?
<nickrud> Jordan_U you know wireless much better, if you would take that?
<nickrud> wols: no. Never needed to
<Chewy> so can i get some help now
<fevel> I was wondering thexperiences people had with touch and ubuntu
<wols> Sinnerman: how do you know it's not permission?
<wols> cheeby: ping google.com
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Sure, I probably know less than you think though :)
<ionstorm> can some admin ban the spammers at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/search?ordering=new
<ionstorm> they are screwing up the site
<josh13> I have a basic question. Is it possible to tell /etc/fstab to mount a certain disk under /var/foo directory, with my_user & my_group as uid/gid ?
<wols> nickrud: you use the (old) bcm43xx drivers then?
<Sinnerman> wols eh?
<fevel> i had pretty bad ones syncing
<nickrud> wols: yes
<wols> josh13: yes it is
<wols> Sinnerman: srry
<billy> Jordan_U: take a look at my pastebin: this is up to date: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57780/
<mystery_> hi everybody
<typomand> hi
<wols> nickrud: trying to use the acx patch for .24 right now. awful :)
<wols> Chewy: ping google.com
<nickrud> wols: heh. I'm lazy. If it works, I don't try the new stuff anymore.
<yyeago> can I just throw a shell script into my /etc/cron.daily and expect it to run daily?
<cheeby> hi.  when I try to connect to my treo via bluetooth, the bluetooth applet crashes.  Is there something else I shold be using?
<Jordan_U> billy, can you add the output of "ls /lib/firmware" to that?
<wols> nickrud: want WPA finally
<josh13> wols i've looked at the man page..but cannot find what i'm lookin for .. any hints ?
<billy> yeah.. gimme a few mins tho..
<nickrud> wols: ah. strange that, I'm using wpa2 no problem
<amicrawler> how do i get a new xorg
<Jordan_U> amicrawler, xorg.conf or a new version of X.org the program?
<eccentricity> Ok, I need some help getting a microphone working. Usually my mic Just Works. What, besides muting and not being plugged in, could be wrong?
<amicrawler> well i got kde4
<amicrawler> and the res is not right
<wols> nickrud: old acx can't use it. the new new803211 can
<chris0> amicrawler: is it 800x600?
<amicrawler> xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<amicrawler> nope
<wols> !kde4 | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<wols> amicrawler: we do not support kde4 here
<Jordan_U> amicrawler, But if it only happens in KDE4 it is probably not an xorg.conf problem
<eccentricity> nobody has an idea?
<yaro> Hello all. Here to help others again. n.n
<amicrawler> yep it only happends in kde 4
<amicrawler> not 3
<openback> hi, I was going through the 'Synce on Ubuntu' instructions, and was finally succesful at getting a connection to my pda, but then I noticed that my internet connection wasn't working I had to uninstall ppp to get it to work again. Does anyone know of a workaround?
<nickrud> wols: to be honest, not even sure what you're talking about :) I just chose wpa2, plugged in the number on the bottom of the wifi box, and it Works for Me™
<spaghetti_knife> Which protocal does apt-get use? HTTP? FTP?
<eccentricity> Ok yaro, take a shot, I need some help getting a microphone working. Usually my mic Just Works. What, besides muting and not being plugged in, could be wrong?
<chris0> eccentricity: if it's not muting or not plugged in, all I can think of is that your sound card (or mic) has issues
<wols> nickrud: not all drivers support WPA
<wols> like my current one :(
<eccentricity> tried multiple mics
<Wabbity> wols: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1915:2234  rest are 0000:0000
<chris0> eccentricity: what card is it?
<yaro> eccentricity: Have you tested from System -> Preferences -> Sounds?
<AgentHeX> how can i check to see if a USB wireless mouse I have is dead (like the receiver is messed up)?
<eccentricity> sound card thing brings me to an interesting question
<billy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57783/
<Jordan_U> billy, can you add the output of "ls /lib/firmware" to that?
<eccentricity> in GNOME? What's the command for that ap?
<Jordan_U> billy, :)
<billy> its all the way at the end
<billy> jordan_U
<chris0> eccentricity: it's in the GNOME panel
<nickrud> wols: I've been incredibly lucky with my hardware over the years. The only thing that didn't just work was a sound card way back when. I bought a driver from oss.
<eccentricity> I don't use GNOME
<billy> =)
<chris0> ah
<praetor> eccentricity: have you tried alsamixer?
<praetor> to see if the mic is muted?
<Wrec> anyone know how to make my address bar use google's "I'm feeling lucky" again?
<eccentricity> this thing has an onboard soundcard I'm not using. Where are the modules for that, I need to delete them
<eccentricity> and yeah, I'm using alsamixer now
<praetor> have you tried alsamixer /dev/dsp1?
<chris0> eccentricity: if you know what modules they are, you can modprobe -r them and then remove them from /etc/modules
<CrimsonDork> Anyone knows how to set surround sound with SigmaTel again? Or maybe without SigmaTel but any way to restore the surround sound again?
<eccentricity> I could probably isolate which they are. Thanks, chris0
<chris0> eccentricity: no prob.
 * eccentricity tries alsamiser /dev/dsp1
<typomand> I love ubuntu, thought i would blurt that out
<yaro> Wrec: I'm not sure if that is an Ubuntu support question.
<praetor> eccentricity: i have tweo cards on mine as well and I have to set them seperately like that as well
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi grsync won't write to my vfat drive. As far as I know, it's not permissions, any ideas anyone?
<Jordan_U> billy, how did you get the firmware?
<billy> sneakernet
<billy> brb
<eccentricity> doesn't seem to be happening.
<praetor> :(
<billy> brb
<praetor> eccentricity: i was hoping that would work. sorry it didnt
<billy> brb guys..
<AgentHeX> CrimsonDork: are you using linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<Estesark> I had a problem installing msttcorefonts. Now, every time I try to remove it, for some reason it goes through the configuration process - connecting to kent.sourceforge.net and downloading all the font files. However, every time it does this, it freezes. What can I do?
<deadowl> Anyone know if there is any kind of desktop use thing for espeak?
<chris0> deadowl: how do you mean?
<jscinoz> is it possible to use suspend2 to instead of the default suspend/hibernate functionality without using a custom kernel (e.g. as a module)?
<deadowl> And no, I don't mean Orca, I just want to get my computer to read things out loud so i don't have to
<yaro> Estesark: How specifically are you trying to remive the fonts?
<chris0> deadowl: I see
<tero-> I have a problem with the wireless connection working when I start Blackbox windowing manager. When I start gnome, it works fine. Any clues?
<CrimsonDork> AgentHex: Good question. I don't think so, but I can check. *kinda noob here*
<Estesark> yaro: I've tried two ways - through synaptic (which just freezes) and through dpkg --remove -a
<xtknight> tero-, network manager maybe.  it's a gnome and kde thing
<AgentHeX> CrimsonDork: just search synaptic for that string.
<Jordan_U> billy, There are more firmware files, one of which is probably the one you need for your card, you can get them by installing the "bcm43xx-fwcutter" package, or I can give you a link to a zip file with all of them
<tero-> xtknight: aha, it's network-admin?
<chris0> deadowl: not sure. I guess not surprisingly, gedit | espeak doesn't work...
<killerbeesateme> Estesark: have you tried --force?
<yaro> Estesark: Have you tried sudo apt-get remove --purge msttcorefonts
<philphoto> problem with wifi on reboot after installing device (usb, pcmcia) or hotswapping bay on ibm t30.  wifi devices are not detected after reboot.  second reboot fixes problem.  any ideas?
<Estesark> yaro: Yes, killerbeesateme: No.
<xtknight> tero-, hmm nope network-manager
<xtknight> tero-, "nm-applet" is the applet for it.  but network-manager is a library kinda..
<yaro> Estesark: Go ahead and try killerbeesateme's thing.
<tero-> xtknight: thanks. I'll have a look
<xtknight> tero-, basically network-manager in some cases can compete with ifconfig/ifup and mess things up
<Estesark> I get "dpkg: --force option takes a value"
<xtknight> tero-, nm-applet is the network icon in the system tray.  use that always to configure network in gnome/kde
<jastiv> why doesn't ubuntu have a program that converts to ogg?
<prashant> gnomeradio not work
<deadowl> chris0, it would be interesting if I could program a key binding that would send highlighted text to espeak in the same sense it is sent to a clipboard with cut/copy commands
<CrimsonDork> AgentHex: Lemme try running it.
<xTheGoat121x> I am having a lot of issues, but they've only developed recently.
<Jordan_U> jastiv, Because it does? Or do you mean installed by default?
<CrimsonDork> AgentHex: I have it already.
<chris0> deadowl: that sounds like it may be a bash project...
<prashant> i am nt able to select d line
<AgentHeX> CrimsonDork: ok...  hmmm...  iono then.  i'm a bit of a n00b, though i've been using ubuntu for a couple months straight.
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: Could you be more specific?
<jastiv> audacity doesn't seem to have that ability even though the old version did.
<CrimsonDork> AgentHex: Heh, thanks. I'll keep digging.
<wers> how do I install the multisync syncml plugin in gutsy? there's no gutsy package. The latest one is the edgy package which doesn't work in gusty
<iceman_> anybody know how to get zeroconf working....and know of any windows like skin/themes that i can use. or MAC like skins/themes that i can use?
<TheEagle02> Can anyone help with the driver install for a Belkin F5D7000 Wireless network card?
<Ububegin> lets say i issue this command... **find . -name "jsf-api.jar"** but i want the size of each file to be also stated in the list.. how do i modify it
<Estesark> yaro: It's bizarre - I seem to have to configure the package before I can get rid of it
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, (1) every time I start the laptop, most of the stuff on the panels freezes... when I restart them, nm-applet never comes back
<Jordan_U> iceman_, There are many of both kinds of themes, but I personally think *NIX looks better when it's not trying to be something it's not :)
<killerbeesateme> Estesark:  i had the exact same problem about 6 months ago, and for the life of me, i can't remember what i did
<AtomicSpark> amazing. my computer fails to boot if i install with the alt cd.
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, (2) I have system sounds, pidgin sounds, but no sounds in games or audacious.
<chris0> Ububegin: cd / && ls -R | grep jsf-api.jar
<Estesark> Hmm...
<killerbeesateme> Estesark:  bear with me here, i'm trying to recreate my google steps
<chris0> Ububegin: it'll take a whike tho....
<tero-> xtknight: hmm. nm-applet does not seem to work in Blackbox. is there another interface?
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, (3) and ntos_wq seems to be eating approx. 3-5% of my CPU...
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: I just tried sudo dpkg --purge -a, and it downloaded all the files succesfully
<xtknight> tero-, knetwork-manager maybe or something...i think there's a kde one
<billy> Jordan_U: what is the link for all the firmware files?
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: Perhaps there was a network problem
<chris0> Ububegin: if you know that it's in your home directory, just say cd && ls -R etc. Etc. Etc.
<iceman_> Jordan_u, while i have to agree with u. i need it for ease of function and so i can get the other people in my house to use it by tricking them into thinking its still windows.
<deadowl> chris0, is it possible to create a key binding that takes some sort of buffer through GNOME?
<billy> jordan: and how do i install them with bcmfwcutter?
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: (1) You'll probably have to delete your .gconf and .gconf2 folders and go back to a default GNOME configuration. I'm sure there are other ways, but they're difficult at best.
<xtknight> tero-, either way im not sure how your supposed to configure it under blackbox
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: So now I'm going to try removing it again
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: (2) Are you using anything like, say, Pulse Audio?
<subsume> What would be the best way to use CRON to send an email (from a postgres database) every day? have bash script dump mysql result into a text file, then read it...then....or....?
<killerbeesateme> Estesark: i think i got it
<ubu2> am I the only person with terrible skipping in Flash?
<Jordan_U> iceman_, I don't recommend tricking people either, especially if it's not your computer
<chris0> deadowl: I've been thinking about it. You'd need to copy/paste text to a temporary file, less it and then pipe it to espeak. I'm not sure how you'd do the copy/paste part tho....
<killerbeesateme> Estersark:  i went thru with this with network manager, and what i did, was go into synaptic
<Jordan_U> billy, I will make it in just a second :)
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, (1) OK, I'll do what i can regarding that.  (2)  No, I use ALSA.  And it worked until just yesterday.
<haymaker> i deleted my user account, i am using a backup account, how can i create a new account with the same name as the first?  when I try it does nothing
<Ububegin> chris0: i think u misunderstood me... I issue a find command now...and it returns the location of the files.. But I want the sizes of the files as well as the location
<billy> kk
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: (3) I don't know what that is. D:
<killerbeesateme> Estersark: then clicked the status button, and went into Not-Installed, residual package configuration
<philphoto> problem with wifi on reboot after installing device (usb, pcmcia) or hotswapping bay on ibm t30.  wifi devices are not detected after reboot.  second reboot fixes problem.  ideas?
<chris0> deadowl: the 1337 hax pwnag3 way to do it is to say espeak in gnome-terminal and then Ctrl-C/Ctrl-Shift-V it into the terminal
<gorg> persian
<xtknight> tero-, ifup eth0 doesnt work in blackbox?
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, yeah, most I've talked to have no idea.
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi grsync won't write to my vfat drive. As far as I know, it's not permissions, any ideas anyone?
<xTheGoat121x> and it's not on the forums.
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: (2) Do you have a lot of things configured to use ESD or OSS?
<iceman_> normally i wouldn't either, jordan_u but considering all our other pc's with xp and/or mac broke down i have to get them to use this. people are scared of linux because everythingisn't handed to them in one easy package like macs/ or windows apps are
<killerbeesateme> Estersark: and then find the package, and then mark it for complete removal
<xtknight> tero-, if networkmanager is not running on blackbox (it isnt) then ifup should interfere
<xtknight> should not *
<deadowl> chris0, yea, it would essentially be a script that runs espeak < src
<Ububegin> chris0: u have any idea :?
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, not a thing, actually.
<gorg> iran
<gorg> persian talking
<iceman_> because of that people are like no. linux sucks when in fact it doesnt
<chris0> Ububegin: oh my bad it would need to be ls -aRh. that would ls recursively and then display your jar file
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: So they're all calling ALSA... or should be.
<a2121e> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: It's not in that list, because like I said, last time I tried to --purge it, it succesfully configured
<j__> Is there google talk > in 8.04 or 7.10??/
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: But now I can't remove or purge it - turns out that --purge actually just configured it
<gorg> iran
<yaro> j__: Pidgin does Google Talk.
<Ububegin> I issue a find command now...and it returns the location of the files.. But I want the sizes of the files as well as the location
<gorg> iran
<gorg> iran
<Enigma0> j__, you can use pidgin
<tero-> xtknight: I tried it but it says ignoring unknown interface eth1
<chris0> Ububegin: so I'd do a cd && ls -aRh (add an l in there if you want) | grep name.of.jar.file.jar
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, yup.  If I start, say, Audacious from terminal, I get a message about the device not being available.
<j__> yaro can i talk / speak  with a speaker?
<j__> yaro mic ?
<tero-> xtknight: I guess I should add a line to /etc/network/interfaces
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: Sounds like something is using ALSA that shouldn't be.
<tero-> xtknight: it's not going to break anything, right?
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: Take a look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1949f532
<Ububegin> chris0: i dunt wanna seach inside the jar files... lets say its just a text file then..
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, ugh.  That's what I was hoping you wouldn't say.
<m1chael> are there any mobile devices that you can install ubuntu on? like a palm
<Jordan_U> billy, Grrr, the file size limit was changed on google pages
<xtknight> tero-, hmm i dont think so
<billy> crap..
<billy> what can i do
<yaro> j__: I think so.
<chris0> Ububegin: gimme a sec...I'm looking....I thought -r did a recursive search. I'll get back to you in a sec.
<j__> yaro how i set it up
<Jordan_U> billy, Do you have another computer?
<jscinoz> is it possible to use suspend2 to instead of the default suspend/hibernate functionality without using a custom kernel (e.g. as a module)?
<xtknight> tero-, gonna put static ip config in there or something?
<billy> this is another computer
<killerbeesateme> Estesark: Did you try the steps from above?
<deadowl> chris0, yea, X apparently runs the selection buffer, i think
<yaro> xTheGoat121x: Try to find what else uses ALSA on your system and kill it before using the "offending" applications.
<Jordan_U> billy, Actually, there is another way...
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: It wasn't in that list, because it succesfully configured in the end
<xTheGoat121x> yaro, I will do what I can.
<billy> how?
<Estesark> killerbeesateme:  I just can't uninstall it now
<FastZ> anyone know of a good open source CAD program for linux?
<yaro> j__: Not sure. Refer to the documentation, if there are voice features, chances are they are mentioned thete.
<Jordan_U> billy, Go into restricted manager, it should give you a URL to download a file from which the firmware can be extracted
<tero-> xtknight: maybe just a definition of the interface, that it exists
<killerbeesateme> Estesark: so where is it freezing up again?  sorry i cleared my scroll log
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: It's not freezing any more, it just won't uninstall
<chris0> deadowl: yeah, that's a little beyond my programming ability.....
<Estesark> It's exiting with an error
<a[2121]e> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<a[2121]e> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chris0> Ububegin: do you know about how many files would be in the same folder as the file you're looking for?
<chris0> Ububegin: 1?10?100?1000? etc
<xtknight> tero-, sure it's called eth1 ?
<billy> Jordan: restricted manager doesn't give a url
<billy> brb
<xtknight> tero-, like "ifup eth1" in gnome, would that work
<philphoto>  FastZ: Qcad  it's in the ubuntu repositories
<philphoto> FastZ: it has full back and forth compatibility with autocad minus 3d rendering.
<philphoto> FastZ: i'm in mech eng school & use Qcad for all lf my 2d work.
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: Success! Turns out someone else has had the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649819
<FastZ> awesome, ill check that out philphoto
<cjones> i got an online game to work under ubuntu with xp running in vbox whora
<killerbeesateme> Estesark:  nice
<Estesark> killerbeesateme: Yeah. That'll teach me to flirt with Microsoft.
<chris0> Ububegin: here's what I'd use: ls -Rlh | grep -B 20 <part of filename>. if it doesn't show the full path, change 20 to some bigger number. That should show you both the filename, the size, and the path to the file
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xTheGoat121x> Whoa, what just happened there?
<techno_freak> net-split
<tritium> xTheGoat121x: a netsplit
<xTheGoat121x> tritium, interesting
<billy> Jordan_U: what should i do?
<chris0> for a sec I thought that something serious happened!
<Jordan_U> billy, Is the 'other' computer running Ubuntu, or can it get to the internet from the liveCD?
<billy> the other is running ubuntu this ones on windows
<billy> both inspiron 1501 laptops
<Jordan_U> billy, How desperate are you ? :)
<deadowl> what application does GNOME Ubuntu use as a clipboard
<deadowl> ?
<Scunizi> gnome-clip?
<billy> very...
<Jordan_U> billy, Actually, did restricted manager give a URL before you grabbed the one you have now in /lib/firmware?
<billy> nope
<billy> never gave a url
<Scunizi> beep
<ryan_mandelbaum> does anybody know if there is a fluxbuntu for ppc
<Jordan_U> billy, You could run the Ubuntu LiveCD in a virtual machine, install bcm43xx-fwcutter on that then save the firmware
<tero-> xtknight: pretty sure. eth0 is the wired ethernet interface, eth1 is the wireless one
<billy> how do i run a virtual machine?
<xtknight> tero-, any luck then in blackbox?
<Jordan_U> billy, Or if you know of a place I can host a 10.6 meg file?
<xtknight> tero-, eth1 simply does not appear in "ifconfig -a"?
<billy> email it to me?
<billy> jordan_u
<billy> wbreslin951@gmail.com
<xtknight> yousendit.com for big email attachments also
<xtknight> !fluxbuntu
<tero-> xtknight: it's there in the listing of ifconfig but ifup eth1 does not do anything. I'll try to add it in interfaces-file now
<aghachi> why does screens and graphics crash when i open it?
<aghachi> it happend after i isntalled the updates
<xtknight> aghachi,  hmm don't know...but filing a bug may be a good idea
<aghachi> lol im a n00b ubuntu user how do i do that
<xtknight> !launchpad | aghachi, well you can file bugs here
<xtknight> http://launchpad.net/
<xtknight> rather ^
<aghachi> ok
<aghachi> then what
<aghachi> click bugs
<deadowl> Is there any way to get a custom application launcher to run xsel --clipboard | espeak?
<xtknight> aghachi, click bugs ya
<xtknight> aghachi, then report a bug
<mrpockets> how can i find the MAC address of a wireless network in Ubuntu?
<openros> join #django
<tero-> xtknight: okay, that worked. now it works. I just wondered if there was a fancier way to do it in Blackbox
<xtknight> tero-, what did u do
<Jordan_U> billy, grr, now gmail is being slow
<openros> join #django
<xtknight> aghachi, and after you report the bug, people will contact you on the bug's page about reproducing the problem or fixing it
<amenado> mrpockets-> ap?  sudo ip a   for your nic,  iwconfig
<tero-> xtknight: I added line "iface eth1 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<xtknight> tero-, ah, interesting.
<aghachi> hmm
<jack|ass> So I have serveral files that apparently had their timestamp written as "1961-11-25 17:31."  Anyone have ideas on what caused that?  and how it's doing dates before 1970?
<tero-> xtknight: and then I setup the wireless adapter with iwconfig
<xtknight> tero-, ah well blackbox is too obscure to have a network UI i guess.  im not sure if filing a bug for that would do any good altho im surprised eth1 wasnt there by default.  might be a bug higher in the food chain..
<soreau> Ok, so i'm ready now to reinstall feisty on the older box that is incapable of running Gutsy at all, but I want to have the system see the two hd's as one. How do I do this?
<deadowl> is there way to get a gnome custom application launcher to read one commands output as another's input?
<soreau> deadowl what are you trying to ultimately do?
<xtknight> deadowl, i dont quite understand what u mean
<tero-> xtknight: yeah I guess that those who wish to use Blackbox should be able to tackle with something as simple as configuring a network interface
<xtknight> tero-, hehe
<deadowl> soreau, I'm trying to essentially do xsel --clipboard | espeak from the panel
<tero-> xtknight: it's just that the window manager (compiz, I guess) is too heavy for my poor little laptop with 512 megs of ram
<haymaker> ok, i have orphaned some files, the account that owned them got deleted.  how can i fix?
<xtknight> deadowl, and u cant craete a launcher for that?
<xtknight> deadowl, try    sh -c "xsel --clipboard | espeak"     or something
<foxtwofoxtwo> i wants to be on bash.org!
<xtknight> not usre
<foxtwofoxtwo> famous quote here!
<xtknight> not sure
<soreau> deadowl: hmm .. I wouldn't know, just wait a sec and perhaps someone else can help you here
<aghachi> do i just state the bug on that site?
<soreau> deadowl: Make a script
<deadowl> THANK YOU xtknight
<xtknight> tero-, oh yeah?  well gnome's WM is metacity.  you can disable compiz
<deadowl> now I can do something really cool
<xtknight> deadowl, it's cuz sh is a single cmd.  i guess launcher doesnt support pipes or sometihng
<soreau> Hi guys. Ok, so i'm ready now to reinstall feisty on the older box that is incapable of running Gutsy at all, but I want to have the system see the two hd's as one. How do I do this?
<deadowl> guess so, I'm no expert with this kind of thing.
<aghachi> hmm when i uninstalled the unlocked graphics the screnn worked
<xtknight> soreau, grab the alternate cd and utilize RAID/LVM
<wols> soreau: why is it unable to run it?
<wols> run gutsy that is
<soreau> LVM
<xtknight> ya there really shouldnt be any regressions
<soreau> xtknight: How would I do this? The live cd is sitting here loaded right now
<soreau> wols: idk
<xtknight> soreau, you need the alternate cd for raid/lvm installation
<soreau> Alt cd
<soreau> Ok
<xtknight> soreau, what does gutsy do when u try to run it
<soreau> I guess the one I have just wont do it
<xtknight> soreau, nope
<Jordan_U> billy, got it?
<fus10nx> Hey all, I jus order this motherboard: http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D5400XS/index.htm  -- anyone else use it?
<wols> soreau: then your statement is simply worthless
<tero-> xtknight: aa that might do the trick. is there a menu for that or would removing compiz-package just do the trick?
<wols> !anyone | fus10nx
<ubotu> fus10nx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soreau> xtknight: It freezes with a blinking cursor after loading the kernel and pci probe devices iirc
<xtknight> tero-, system preferences appearances desktop effects->no effects
<fus10nx> wols: that was my real question :)
<billy> jordan_u lemme check
<wols> fus10nx: that is a BS question
<xtknight> soreau, ahh..have you filed a bug for this?
<soreau> wols you're worthless :)
<wols> and it was NOT your real question
<fus10nx> ya i wanna know if anyone has it
<wols> soreau: don't do an ad hominem please
<fus10nx> in here
<soreau> xtknight: No, this is a resurrected dinosaur computer lol
<wols> fus10nx: no one does. you can't buy it yet last I chcked
<tero-> xtknight: thanks. I'm from the command line generation, completely lost with the menus
<billy> jordan_u not yet
<fus10nx> wols: ya, its on sale.
<xtknight> tero-, oh.  ya i wonderd.  u seemed pretty well versed
<fus10nx> i jus ordered it
<icesword> hi
<xtknight> soreau, oh well..but feisty works right?  but gutsy doesn't... so that's a regression...bug filing material! heh
<icesword> who is from Singgapore here
<xtknight> soreau, you dont have to but it would be nice
<icesword> Singapore
 * jscinoz is away: I'm busy
<soreau> xtknight: Seems gutsy isn't as great as I would think it should be since it is newer release
<zero> hey how do i make thunderbird my default mail client?
<fus10nx> http://www.provantage.com/intel-boxd5400xs~7ITEM0F4.htm
<fus10nx> thats where i got it from
<soreau> xtknight: Even here on this pc where it does work
<xtknight> soreau, well ya sometimes it's better in some ways worse than others
<xtknight> worse in others
 * jscinoz is back (gone 00:00:52)
<fus10nx> im trying to build the highest end system possible
<icesword> who is from Singapore here
<fus10nx> super super fast
<soreau> xtknight: I usually don't file bug reports, I just wait for the issue to hopefully work itself out in the future
<xtknight> soreau, lol
<Dvarg> my brother got a macpro... 2 quadcore xeon processors
<soreau> The *buntu devs are usually pretty good about this
<billy> Jordan_U: i wont give out ur email lol
<soreau> xtknight: Ok, lemme start an alt dl
<xtknight> fus10nx, so what's your question
<xtknight> fus10nx, will 8core work on ubuntu?  yes , kernel has SMP suppotr
<fus10nx> xtknight: if anyone else here had it and how it runs in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> fus10nx: IBM had this one computer.. deep blue I believe it was called ;)
<zero> hey how do i make thunderbird my default mail client?
<xtknight> blue gene
<fus10nx> NickGarvey: ha ha
<xtknight> or somethin
<icesword> hello,who is from Singapore here
<fus10nx> well fastest consumer
<fus10nx> i wish this board had DDR3
<fus10nx> but ill deal with FBDIMM
<fus10nx> DDR2
<xtknight> fbdimm isnt going to be faster though
<xtknight> its for reliability isnt it?
<xtknight> might even be slower than ddr2 800 i dunno
<billy> jordan_u: what do i do with those files?
<fus10nx> and does Ubuntu support SLI?
<xtknight> fus10nx, yes through nvidia binary drivers
<Jordan_U> billy,  extract them to /lib/firmware
<fus10nx> thanks
 * fus10nx is new to Ubuntu
<zero> hey how do i make thunderbird my default mail client? it keeps trying to make me use evolution
<xtknight> fus10nx, my main concern would be with the new intel 5400 chipset but kernel is usually fast about adding support
<fus10nx> so thanks for the help
<billy> kk
<xtknight> fus10nx, the new ubuntu release Hardy might support it out of the box
<fus10nx> xtknight: hopefully HH has support
<xtknight> i dunno if Gutsy would
<xtknight> yea
<fus10nx> ya
<fus10nx> well HH is next month, right?
<xtknight> april
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dinde> Hi
<fus10nx> awww ok
<speps> hey guys has somebody tried skype 2 beta version ... it seems like i can't choose my avater ... isn't it?THANKS
<soreau> @lart credible c ya!
<soreau> nope
<billy> jordan_u: do you know where outlook express saves its files?
<Dinde> Does anyone get some information about dccprobe problem ? edidfail, i can reproduce this bug, actualy it happends when you update from feisty to gutsy. If anyone have a workaround/fix, it would be appreceated !
<xtknight> outlook express saves email in Documents and Settings\Username\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities i think
<xtknight> or something like that
<wols> from what I remember the 6400 chipset has been available a while. so the kernel might already have support
<wols> it's a bog standard server chipset
<xtknight> they're .dbx files
<Jordan_U> billy, It's all one monolithic file, can't you just get to it from the outlook UI?
<Dinde> The result of this bug is i can't use my DVI output with the native resolution for the screen
<xtknight> Dinde, i dont know i havent had the problem
<CrimsonDork> Anyone knows how to set two different screens using a Nvidia 8400 chipset?
<billy> Jordan_U i think its corrupted..
<wols> Dinde: handedit the xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> billy, Try getting it through the web interface
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, dual monitor?  is 8400 chipset a dual head
<billy> in ubuntu? you sent it to my windows computer.. the ubuntu one isnt on the net
<Dinde> Tried to do that but it's a plasma display through a DVI -> HDMI adaptator, it worked fine on feisty. I can't get the good Modeline for this screen ...
<xtknight> Dinde, ahh hmm.
<Dinde> edidfail
<xtknight> Dinde, did you install drivers for your video card
<Dinde> yes i did, fglrx
<gorbierd> suggest me please where information about system language(imean language pack) are stored?
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Dual monitor, yes. Dual veiw, not just duplicate. And on Windows it would let me have both but that inside the Nvidia settings, here I don't seem to find this option.
<Dinde> I've seen on launchpad that i'm not the only one with this bug, no workaround on the board.
<xtknight> Dinde, so modeline generation thru "gtf 1366 768 60" does not work, or w/e the native res of your plasma is..
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, do u have nvidia proprietary restricted drivers installed
<gorbierd> I just want to change this information in my customized livecd
<Dinde> I tried also, when i supply the information from my manual, and compare, there is some big difference, and display become a real mess
<xtknight> Dinde, have you tried using a Modeline, though?
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: I think I do, I can see the settings and make miracles with the main screen, but when I try to set a secondary screen it doesn't let me.
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, type "gksu nvidia-settings"
<Dinde> Yes
<gorbierd> any one can help me?
<billy> jordan_U how do i extract it to lib/firmware?
<gorbierd> or see me)?
<xtknight> Dinde, how about UseEDID false or whatever ATI driver's ignore EDID command is
<billy> !ask|gorbierd
<ubotu> gorbierd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dinde> i did it also :(
<xtknight> Dinde, hmm maybe it's a fglrx bug?
<Dinde> Bug#94994
<xtknight> Dinde, what launchpad
<xtknight> ok
<gorbierd> ok)
<chicagonpg> Does anybody know of a good website for Linux Admin training?
<xtknight> Dinde, well HDMI might possibly be a problem i dont know
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Kk. That is the same windows I saw earlier.
<billy> jordan_u?
<Jordan_U> billy, Save it to the desktop then "cd ~/Desktop && unzip firmware.zip && sudo cp firmware/* /lib/firmware"
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, and you can't summon the second display using that control panel
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, ?
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, it will appear as disabled to begin with or something.  press Detect Displays
<Dinde> xtknight: the point is, it was working 1 hour ago before my update to feisty :|
<xtknight> Dinde, oh really
<Dinde> As reported at launchpad website ;)
<billy> what about the generic folders?
<prasanna> hey, what can i use to sync my smartphone on ubuntu?
<Frijolie> i'm getting some weird stuff happening. Every time I get to a GUI boot my window decorations are gone and I have to type "metacity --replace" in a terminal and leave the terminal open for them to stay
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Set it as Separate X screen?
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, depends
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, do u want span or dualview
<Jordan_U> billy, It's not necessary for the firmware to be in each of them as long as it's in the root
<brad01> How would I find out what's in my pc card bus?
<MrPiracy> where can i enabled phisics in kiba-dock settings?
<Frijolie> it also takes networkmanager about 5 minutes to load after I see the GUI
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Dual.
<billy> jordan u do i extract those files as well tho?
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, separate X screen makes them two different GNOMEs
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Right on. The other is just big. K.
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, otherwise you want twinview.. well twinview is like span mode.  but maximizing one window will only use one screen
<Jordan_U> billy, Sorry, didn't mean to include those
<Frijolie> any ideas how to fix this?
<Dinde> anyway, thanks for your concerne ktknight. Gonna install gentoo.
<Dinde> -e
<billy> k so there not important? now i just restart right?
<xtknight> Dinde, alrighty then
<MrPiracy> where can i enable phisics feature in kiba-dock settings?
<Jordan_U> billy, instead, to unzip all of them but only copy the firmware "cd ~/Desktop && unzip firmware.zip && sudo cp firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware"
<billy> so how do i undo what i already did?
<brad01> How would I find out what's in my pc card bus?
<techqbert> did a security update to thunderbird just come out?  I just apt-get upgraded to it but its taking forever to dl
<Starnestommy> brad01: lspci?
<billy> Jordan_U: anything else after restart?
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Now it doesn't even detect the second screen.
<brad01> StarnesStommy, It says I have a cardbus bridge but It says nothing about the card in it
<Jordan_U> billy, Nope, hopefully it will "just work™"
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, interesting
<billy> should i blacklist any old drivers?
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, well when you can get it to detect everything, press Save to X config.
<szx0> I'm trying to install Ubuntu with Software RAID1, I have two 300GB drives, I configured everything in the partitioner and told it to write it to disk, but now no matter which option I pick from the main menu it just dumps me right back in the partitioner! Is that Ubuntu's way of telling me something isn't right?
<Dinde> let's try hardy before reinstalling whole os :x
<speeddemon8803> Dinde, you do realize hardy is still in testing stages right?
<Jordan_U> billy, I feel like an idiot now, if I hadn't included the other firmware files for every device for multiple kernel versions it would have been much smaller and uploadable
<brad01> I want to get my network card working
<Dinde> of course i am ...
<speeddemon8803> !hardy | Dinde
<ubotu> Dinde: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<billy> lol its cool.. still not working tho.. gonna try one more thing.. whats the command to reload all the drivers?
<Dinde> This box is a media center, i don't need a lot of stuff
<Dinde> just X a window manager and my media center ...
<Jordan_U> billy, you should just need to "sudo rmmod bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<goudkov> hi guy, how do i search for the available source packages? "aptitude search" doesn't seem to list them, but deb-src is in the sources file
<billy> then restart? jordan u?
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Hmm.
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, so any luck
<xtknight> ?
<billy> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> billy, That should prevent the need to restart, if restarting didn't work that probably won't either ( but it might be nice to see if it gives any errors )
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Says it's supposed to work, but the screen simply doesn't turn on or shows anything.
<brad01> How do I get a cardbus network card to work in ubuntu?
<billy> Jordan_U: its still not working...
<pawan> wanted rocketdock for ubuntu
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: When I do apply, it displays some reason why it might not set it.
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, ya
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, u have to use Save to X Config
<brad01> How do I get a cardbus network card to work in ubuntu?
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, apply is a misnomera bit
<xtknight> misnomer
<ThreeFingerPete> hi there. i've installed ubuntu on 4 machines, but i have a question. i'm about to install it on a toshiba laptop. the hdd has four partitions. "TOSHIBA SYSTEM VOLUME", the partition with vista on it, a small 3 gig partition and a hard drive recovery partition. An hdd is only allowed 4 partitions, right? how should I approach this?
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Same thing, Save X it and nothing happens.
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, u have to pres ctrl alt backspace to restart X server..
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, logout otherwords
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: K, lemme check.
<billy> helpppp jordan_u
<J1> hey i have a strange issue... i isntalled ubuntu and now i dont have access to some partitions since they are owned by the root account
<billy> Jordan_U?
<szx0> When configuring software RAID... how many HD should I create?
<ThreeFingerPete> Jl, you normally dont access them. give yourself su if you wish to
<szx0> When configuring software RAID... how many HD (* correction MD)  should I create?
<xtknight> szx0, well in any case make sure your /boot partition is not a raid partition
<Jordan_U> billy, I don't know :( I am curious why you were never offered the standard options for broadcom cards from restricted manager though
<xtknight> szx0, an MD is just a partition
<billy> Jordan_U: yeah.. i dunno..
<billy> 7.10
<szx0> xtknight, right but how many do I need to make?
<MrPiracy> where can i enable phisics feature in kiba-dock settings?
<xtknight> szx0, well probably one for / and one for /home at maximum
<billy> i hope a restart will fix this s***
<J1> threefingerpete -  not my system partitions or anything. a separate empty partition where i want to save my larger files. only data on it is a folder called "lost and found" (whats that btw?) and i cant access it
<billy> brb
<xtknight> szx0, you really only need a /
<xtknight> szx0, but i guess you can use RAID for swap.. i dont know if that's a good idea
<Bidou> hi
<ThreeFingerPete> JlL that should be your garbage can
<szx0> xtknight, so I need to make a MD for every partition that I want for the RAID setup ?
<ThreeFingerPete> Jl: that should be your garbage
<xtknight> szx0, correct
<szx0> xtknight, ok
<J1> whats the command to change the permissions so i can access that folder?
<xtknight> szx0, for example md0 can be a partition spanning hd1+hd2
<ThreeFingerPete> xtknight: i didnt know a partition could span two drives
<Jordan_U> billy, This is a PCI card, right?
<xtknight> ThreeFingerPete, yup in a raid config
<szx0> xtknight, let me try this now
<xtknight> or lvm also
<xtknight> logical volumes
<Some_Person> How can I create an Xserver Window with a program running in it?
<jetsaredim> is it possible to reconstruct a raid setup without having the raidtab file?
<xtknight> lost+found is a directory for recovered chunks from file system checks...i think
<xtknight> jetsaredim, yup
<xtknight> jetsaredim, just add the drives to a device with mdadm
<J1> threefingerpete -  how can i edit the partition so i can use it without problems?
<szx0> xtknight, so I should make another /boot on both Hard Disks, make it bootable but also don't make a MD for it ?
<brad01> How do I get a cardbus networking card to work in ubuntu?
<jetsaredim> xtknight: do you know where I'd be able to find some docs on that?
<xtknight> szx0, make only one /boot partition on one hard disk
<theAtom> whenever I try to use printer, it never prints a page.  How do I get printer to work in Ubuntu?
<xtknight> jetsaredim, i wish i could tell ya..
<xtknight> jetsaredim, i dont remember exactly the cmd
<xtknight> jetsaredim, but i do know you need to update your kernel intird afterwards.  sudo update-initramfs i belive...that will at least save you some frustration
<xtknight> jetsaredim, after you do mdadm create on the two hard disks
<theAtom> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Some_Person> How do I make an embedded Xserver?
<jetsaredim> xtknight: I'm not using it as a boot device - and I think that when you install mdadm it runs mkinitramfs
<ThreeFingerPete> Jl: i am not sure. I am still a little new myself
<r00723r0> How would I install a .ttf font?
<xtknight> jetsaredim, not after you add a device to raidtab it doesnt automatically
<Some_Person> How do I make an embedded Xserver?
<xtknight> jetsaredim, i had that trouble
<J1> threefingerpete - ah ok thanks anyway ^_^
<xtknight> jetsaredim, i think you mdadm create and then the two partitions, then /dev/md0 or the MDx device... i just dont remember the exact syntax
<Some_Person> How do I make an embedded Xserver?
<r00723r0> Does anyone know?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Xepher
<J1> its just kinda strange i didnt have this the first time i installd ubuntu. now im having this issue and I dont know why. root is the only one allowed to edit the partitions and i cant login with root, so i have to do sudo every 5 mins
<ThreeFingerPete> Jl: if you change your name to more than three letters, people can press tab to auto complete it, and it will show up in color when they respond to you. if you are using xchat anyway
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Where do I get this "Xepher"?
<J1> j1 - ill do that ^_^
<tanath> my sound is distorted playing flash videos
<tanath> i've tried reinstalling flash
<tanath> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Sorry, xephyr
<tanath> seems like it might be a bug in flash, 'cause my firefox is using a slightly different version, and it's fine
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: thank you
<J1> tanath -  to isntall flash go to applications: add/remove and search for "ubuntu restricted"
<J1> tanath - you will find "ubuntu restricted extras". it comes with mp3, dvd, java, flash and some other stuff
<tanath> J1, um, i know that. i have it
<Varanger> I've got a question about dd. What is the difference in the output fil when I use the operand: bs=1024k
<J1> tanath - and its not working?
<tanath> J1, i said the sound is distorted
<Rug> Howdy all
<r00723r0> Does anyone know how to install fonts?
<J1> tanath -  ah ok i didnt get that part
<pawan> hi
<googlingtingwana> tanath, flash was the one thing that didn't work for me out of the box ... I ended up installing from the tar.gz file from the Adobe site
<tanath> J1, i've tried reinstalling
<nixbox> I have an HP dv2500 with Intel Wireless WifiLink 4965 AGN wireless card, somehow the wireless interface is not showing up after I have restarted the system, the wireless modules are loaded as indicated by lsmod, they are "iwl4965"
<crackhead100_> hi, for some reason, my network wireless card can see the available wireless networks, but i can't connect -- i adjust the settings properly.. and then dhclient just goes 255.255.255.255 repeatedly and says no leases persistent.. sleeping.. any help???
<nixbox> i have tried doing modeprobe -r iwl4965 and then doing modeprobe iwl4965 again
<Jordan_U> !font | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<power788> How do I change what is said before the $ on the command line? I dont like user@computer
<J1> tanath - my mozilla was kinda slow and laggy with flash first time i installed, somehow it fixed after i reinstalled... so no idea
<brad01> That's your computers name
<deadowl> anybody know if there's anywhere I can download nicer voices for espeak?
<nixbox> crackhead100, do you know if you card associates with an access point? you can check this using iwconfig
<power788> i know it has to do with the bashrc file but Im not sure beyond that
<Jordan_U> deadowl, I doubt any exist :(
<crackhead100> nixbox, it's associated with the right access point..
<jetsaredim> xtknight: I was able to use mdadm --assemble to get the setup back
<crackhead100> or seems to be..
<xtknight> jetsaredim, ahh ya assemble
<xtknight> jetsaredim, good to know
<brad01> Does anyone know how to set up a network card via cardbus on linux?
<nixbox> crackhead100, is that access point under your control? Do you know it is running DHCP ?
<MrPiracy> where can i enable phisics feature in kiba-dock settings?
<googlingtingwana> power788, you need to set the PS1 variable - you can see the options in "man bash"
<jetsaredim> xtknight: do i need to re-create the raidtab?
<Tokayla> i accidently deleted my etc/modules file ... any idea how i can rebuild it?
<crackhead100> nixbox: it's a d-link wireless router, very simple, and yes, i think it uses dhcp.. dont know why it wouldnt.. it's connected fine before to othe rlaptops runnign windows and whatever else..
<xtknight> jetsaredim, not sure.  i thought assemble did that automatically
<power788> googlingtingwana: thank you very much
<szx0> xtknight, I'm trying to install setup RAID1, I have two 300GB drives, I configured everything in the partitioner like u described...and told it to write it to disk, but now no matter which option I pick from the main menu it just dumps me right back in the partitioner! Is that Ubuntu's way of telling me something isn't right?
<xtknight> jetsaredim, do update initramfs after assemble i think?  i dont know
<xtknight> jetsaredim, i think initramfs needs something in raidtab
<xtknight> szx0, did you mount a partition as /
<nixbox> which wireless security mode does the wireless router use?
<xtknight> szx0, and /boot and swap
<nixbox> crackhead100, see above...
<crackhead100> nixbox: see what above?
<JJ1> why cant i mount/unmount partitions since i reinstalld ubuntu?
<xtknight> JJ1, need sudo?
<googlingtingwana> jetsaredim, I've recently setup raid-1 using mdadm, but there was no raidtab file - I thought that was for an "older" tool
<__mikem> How long does it take to change the size of an NTFS partition from 110 GB to 100 GB?
<crackhead100> nixbox: it's a dlink wireless router, veyr simple.. other comps running windows and ubuntu have connected fine to it, using dhcp..
<Rug> __mikem: It could take awhile
<jetsaredim> googlingtingwana: I'm just rebooting now to see if it comes back up
<MrPiracy> __mikem: depends on the contents and the free space u have
<JJ1> xtknight - yeah, since i reinstalled root is the owner and I have only read access
<szx0> xtknight, well when i goto partion the disks it is asking me what I am going use the partition as... so i change it from ext3 to "physical volume for raid"... but once that option is chosen the mount point (i.e., "/") is gone and I have no where to define that now
<tanath> my sound is distorted playing flash videos. i've tried reinstalling it. can anyone help?
<JJ1> xtknight - and i dunno how to change it
<nixbox> crackhead100, oh I mean, which security mode does the wireless router use? WPA, WEP etc?
<xtknight> tanath, maybe alsa needs a rule for flash, or something, i dont know.  im thinking different Hz .. 44000hz vs 22000 or something causing distortion?
<crackhead100> it's using wpa 40 bit or something right now.. 0000000000.. a form of that
<brad01> do you have wpasupplicant?
<xtknight> szx0, ok well that's fine.  you should designate two partitions as phys vol for RAID
<xtknight> szx0, then you use the RAID partitioner that appears at the top.
<xtknight> szx0, the raid partition has u create an MD device.  this md device's mountpoint can be set
<tanath> xtknight, sounds like a possibility. sounds like what i imagine that might sound like
<crackhead100> nixbox: you get that?
<tanath> xtknight, i seem to have two versions of flash though. my firefox install is pointing to a different revision number and it works fine
<szx0> xtknight, ahh yes yes I see now!!
<crackhead100> nixbox: i can't change the encryption or anyting..
<ThreeFingerPete> is it safe to delete the recovery partitions for vista after i make disks, so that i can install ubuntu?
<crackhead100> nixbox: others are using it set as is..
<nixbox> crackhead100, how have you specified the security key using ubuntu?
<xtknight> tanath, what do you mean...
<xtknight> tanath, which one doesnt work ?
<crackhead100> well, i was using wireless assistant.. but it doesn't work.. i try iwconfig and it sets fine.. but then i try to get a lease from the router and get a connection, and it doesnt.. just 255.255.255.255 during dhcpdiscover or whatever.. and then no leases.. sleeping..
<crackhead100> nixbox:
<tanath> xtknight, the one firefox points to works fine. the installed one from ubuntu, which is used by epiphany doesn't
<xtknight> tanath, ahh i see
<tanath> xtknight, i generally use epiphany though
<xtknight> tanath, well i say just upgrade them both
<xtknight> tanath, epiphany uses mozilla plugin architecture does it not
<Rug> crackhead100: have you tried manually setting the IP info?
<tanath> xtknight, it's the latest version
<tanath> xtknight, the firefox one is slightly older, but works
<prettyricky> Hey guys what can I use to increase the hard drive space since I only allowed 10 gig for the installation of ubuntu. Is there anything that I can repartition my drive?
<xtknight> tanath, ah well i hate to say it but u could use the older one for epiphany also.  are they both flash 9 a?
<xtknight> flash 9*
<tanath> xtknight, firefox is a dependency of it...
<tanath> xtknight, both flash 9...
<Rug> prettyricky: qtparted, or gparted
<nixbox> crackhead100, how have you specified the security key using ubuntu?
<prettyricky> any of those work?
<xtknight> tanath, weird.  how did you end up with two revisions
<prettyricky> where do I get them at?
<Frogzoo> prettyricky: if there's space at the end of the partition, you can boot a live cd, and use gparted to grow the fs
<tanath> xtknight, y'know, i'm not even sure why firefox is using an older version, or where it is, lol
<crackhead100> nixbox: what do you mean? i set it in the iwconfig and then also i tried it in the wirelessassistant program..
<tanath> xtknight, dunno. i obviously installed it a while ago and forgot
<xtknight> tanath, heh im thinking maybe u downloaded a flash from adobe..but then wouldnt that be newer
<Rug> prettyricky: apt-get install, or through synaptic
<prettyricky> is it user friendly?
<firstnick> hello
<tanath> xtknight, i'd like to know why it doesn't work as it should though. epiphany and the flash it's using are both from the repos
<Rug> prettyricky: depends on the user
<xtknight> tanath, yeah i dont know honestly
<tanath> xtknight, er, well, it's the nonfree flash, so it downloads it, but still came from the repo package
<AntiUSA> is there a driver for Ubuntu for the NVidia 8600 GT?
<xtknight> tanath, all i can think of is asound.conf (alsa configuration) needs something for flash
<Guest15624> ZAHUYARENSHENPIZDROCHERESPLECHOYEBANISCHENKO
<prettyricky> lol
<xtknight> tanath, mine worked out of box though
<tanath> xtknight, yeah, i know nothing about that
<Varanger> I've got a question about dd. If I make a "dd if=input of=output_file" and "dd if=input of=output_file bs=1024k"... will the output file will be the same or it will be affected by the "bs" operand?
<tanath> xtknight, well then mine should too... only it doesn't
<prettyricky> thanks guys!
<Frogzoo> Varanger: same file, 2nd command will be quicker is all
<xtknight> what's default bs
<xtknight> 1 byte?
<Frogzoo> 4k?
<xtknight> i think that's bs
<xtknight> :)
<Varanger> xtknight: According man, the default is 512
<crackhead100> nixbox: hello? what do you mean??
<prettyricky> rug----> which one do you prefer? qtparted or gparted?
<AntiUSA> is there a driver for Ubuntu for the NVidia 8600 GT?
<Bidou> Hi !
<secondnick> hello
<caner> this morning update manager came with a disto upgrade. i am already using 7.10 ?? what can this be about;??
<billy> Jordan_u: you still here?
<Frogzoo> caner: just ignore I guess
<Bidou> my directory /opt doesn't exist ! Anybody know why ? I'm on a Gutsy Gibbon.
<Bidou> is it a big problem ?
<nickrud> Bidou: no, you can create it if you like
<billy> nickrud
<caner> <Frogzoo> thanks. is  there any announced date for a new version??
<nickrud> billy: how'ed it go?
<billy> still broken
<Varanger> I am trying to make a quick backup for a partition in my hard disk. This will be very fast: "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/sda2.image bs=1024k"
<billy> but.. in lshw i found a discrepency
<Bidou> ok thanks, but wath's his utility ?
<Frogzoo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nickrud> Bidou: it's a place many people put extra software, like a copy of firefox from mozilla for example
<billy> nickrud: it shows module:b44, but i need to run the bcm43xx module for a driver?
<Varanger> I am trying to make a quick backup for a partition in my hard disk. This will be very fast: "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/sda2.image bs=1024k"
<billy> right?
<Varanger> will it enough?
<zelrikriando> hi nickrud
<AntiUSA> can anyone help? is there a driver for my NVidia 8600 GT?
<automat> anyone have problems with uintptr_t ?
<nickrud> billy: not sure. Like I was talking with wols, I'm not real strong on the ins and outs of wireless chips
<Bidou> oh ok ! it's because in a turoial, they tell me extract xampp in /opt
<Frogzoo> Varanger: sure
<billy> mm who in here is?
<Bidou> thanks a lot !
<Flannel> Bidou: Just use the real LAMP stack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Bidou> hum, ok
<Bidou> i'll see that
<nickrud> Bidou: yeah, definitely don't use xammp
<automat> i can't compile vmware player or the cisco vpn client, and both fail complaining about some declaration and uintptr_t
<xtknight> automat, do u have build-essential installed
<Mushrooms> Hi everyone, I've been trying to get my graphire 4 tablet to work with ubuntu, and i've consulted the ubuntu forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151&highlight=graphire4 .. one problem, I forgot where the xorg.conf file is located
<Bidou> but what's the difference ?
<automat> xtknight: yep... as far as i know.  i had it installed on gutsy, so i assume it carried through to hardy.
<billy> is there a command to turn on your wireless card.. i think its turned off.
<billy> and theres no switch
<xtknight> automat, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall install build-essential, maybe
<Dritzen> Hey billy, the wireless card was working again?
<billy> nope
<Dritzen> doh
<nickrud> Bidou: lots of things you can add to apache using repos, with xammp you're locked into what they offer
<billy> is there a terminal command to turn on your wireless card?
<Bidou> ok, so it's for newbe who just want to create a little siteweb
<nixor> irc.rampletea.com
<nickrud> Bidou: sudo apt-get install apache2 , drop your html in /var/www
<jamesrdorn> hey guys, I am having a problem w/ ubuntu forgetting my WPA key on every reboot. The fix is simple (just open the network config, and re-enter the key) but anoying. Anyone know of a fix?
<Bidou> apache isn't in lamp ?
<billy> how do i turn on my wireless card?
<automat> xtknight: just triet the --reinstall.  same error. conflicting types with uintptr_t.  thanks, though.
<automat> *tried
<xtknight> automat, post the error on pastebin if you world
<xtknight> would*
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xtknight> automat,  i'll be right back
<bazhang> billy does it show up using ifconfig/iwconfig?
<nickrud> Bidou: if you have problems, or want to expand apache you'll get help here if you use the ubuntu stuff. xammp, you'll have to look elsewhere. Best reason I can offer :)
<Frogzoo> billy: sometimes there's a hardware switch, then open network manager
<billy> yes
<googlingtingwana> jamesrdorn, is there a checkbox to remember the password? - I use WPA and don't have this issue
<billy> bazhang
<nixor> hey, i have problems installing the XGL for my nvidia 8600M GT SLI DUAL GEFORCE
<nixor> 512MB
<billy> but the wireless light isnt on
<spinman> hello, I have a question about the suspend/hibernate bug
<bazhang> billy well you want to connect to a wireless network when ethernet is not enabled
<Bidou> ok thanks for help, i'm going to use lamp
<billy> bazhang: it shows up as eth1
<billy> bazhang: its in there..
<bazhang> billy if you try to connect wifi it will disconnect your ethernet you know
<billy> bazhang: how do i get my wireless working?
<billy> bazhang: thats all i wana do lol
<nixor> hey, i have problems installing the XGL for my nvidia 8600M GT SLI DUAL GEFORCE 512
<bazhang> billy are you not reading what I am writing?
<nixor> ANYone?
<billy> would ip6v mess it up?
<spinman> is there a fix for the suspend/hibernate bug on lenovo t60s?
<Daisuke_Ido> nixor: yeah, why are you using xgl?
<nickrud> nixor: if you ship it to me I'll experiment
<nixor> when i try to install the drivers
<nixor> they askme for configure the xconfig
<jamesrdorn> googlingtingwana: no there is not
<nixor> and when try to install i get an error
<griffi1> hello
<billy> anyone? would ip6v cause problems with my wireless? its bcm4311 so im sure it would..
<griffi1> anyone can help me out with a external cdrom ?
<jamesrdorn> maybe I should clear it from my interface.conf and retry the vui
<googlingtingwana> jamesrdorn, hmm - yes, I was going to suggest deleting and re-adding
<automat> billy: bcm4311 will cause problems with your wireless.  maybe ip6v too.
<billy> automat.. i had it working before... then it stopped.. ive done everything that i did to make it work and its still not working..
<bazhang> griffi1: that sounds like a hardware question--could you be more precise please?
<spinman> so whenver I suspend or hibernate I have to shut the laptop off to get back into the OS because it doesn't wake up when I do something
<automat> billy: i went with ndiswrapper and windows drivers on gutsy.  what version are you running?
<billy> gutsy
<billy> ndiswrapper didn't work
<billy> unless i used it wrong
<billy> how'd you do it?
<bazhang> spinman suspend and hibernate have long been serious problems for linux on laptops--there are numerous bugs on launchpad about it
<billy> automat?
<Frogzoo> yeah, suspend has gone past frustrating to ridiculous
<griffi1> bazhang: yep, the hardware is Welland 5.25 external cd drive, it is recognized when I plug it ( ID 067b:3507 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL3507 ATAPI6 Bridge) but I can't mount it
<automat> hardy drops the bcm* module in favor of b43 and b43legacy.  i've had better luck with them.  on gutsy, i had to download the working win driver from my win partition---it came with the thinkpad i'm using.
<spinman> so is there anything I can do to get it working right?
<bazhang> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ spinman you can add ideas you have about improving ubuntu here
<SpamInaCan> how come when i boot the live cd the gnome menus do not expand all the way
<bazhang> spinman you can check the bugs at launchpad and see what ubuntuforums has to say but it is a case by case thing if it works or not--never been able to get it working myself
<prettyricky> Why is it that I cant find gparted after I installed it?? Where does it go
<automat> billy: I haven't really looked into it, but see if there's a way to force the b43legacy driver in gutsy.  get rid of bcm43xx
<griffi1> I ve got: device not accepting address 7, error -71     AND     reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7 as errors few time       AND FINALLY      : scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<Daisuke_Ido> prettyricky: system > administration > partition editor
<Bidou> i've a new question: when I installed mysql-server he didn't ask me for set up my password, anybody know why ?
<prettyricky> walla@! Thanks!
<automat> billy: if you think you have the right windows *.inf file, try blacklisting bcm43xx in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist after you install ndiswrapper.
<spinman>  thanks bhazang
<spinman> bazhang*
<bazhang> sorry not to be more helpful spinman
<automat> billy: then go through the normal ndiswrapper config.
<spinman> it's not your fault bazhang, I've read most of ubuntu-forums after an exhausting google search
<automat> xtknight: here's the compilation error with vmware: http://ham.space.umn.edu/~kkersten/vmware.error
<bazhang> spinman just out of curiousity what make and model of laptop
<spinman> lenovo t60p
<automat> brb. smoke.
<andong_mx> server matrix.dal.net
<spinman> smoking's bad for your helth
<bazhang> spinman just a moment I'm going to check thinkwiki..
<Bidou> I'v a problem with mysql-server when I type the commande: mysql -uroot /// ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Bidou> and it didn't ask me for set up my password when I installed it
<xtknight> automat, you might need to use a patch called vmware-any-any
<Breakage> anyone know how to get grun to load urxvt as the default terminal, i've added "Terminal = urxvt" to .grunrc and tried "Terminal = usr/bin/urxvt" but it loads then flashes and dissapears, I don't have the default terminal for gmrun "gnome-terminal"
<xtknight> automat, i dont know, other than that.  maybe a newer version of vmware would do it.
<Daisuke_Ido> Bidou: try mysql -u root
<Daisuke_Ido> note the space
<Bidou> Daisuke_Ido: I've the same error
<Daisuke_Ido> no clue then
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-503587.html spinman here is one thread on that just a minute please
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, have you tried reconfiguring mysql-server? Use dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<optiq> hello, has anyone ever had a problem using namespace with gcc in ubuntu?
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server // and the shell said anythings and the command mysql -uroot don't work again
<Ghost1227-afk> anyone have any idea why desktop switching would stop working?
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, it sounds like you were NOT asked for the root password again during the reconfigure, right?
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: exactly but i don't know how i can set up this password
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, have you tried purging the package and reinstalling?
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_on_a_Thinkpad_T60 spinman here is more on that model hope this helps a bit
<Bidou> i'v to do: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server --purge to do that ?
<automat> xtknight: i've heard of the vmware-any-any patch, but i'm hesitant.  i get the same error trying to compile the cisco vpn client.  i suppose i could dig into the patch and see how vmware fixes it.  might shed some light on the cisco client.
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, just "apt-get purge mysql-server" should do it
<squarebracket> for some reason sudo chown will not change anything, can anyone help me, uh, change that?
<spinman> thanks bazhang
<xtknight> automat, i dont know why it's not working for you.  you use a ubuntu kernel right?
<bazhang> spinman no worries hope you get it working
<xtknight> automat, probably older verison of vmware that doesnt support the kernel.  i dont see a relation between the cisco vpn and vmware failures  though
<googlingtingwana> automat, the vmware-any-any patches have been very reliable for years; for me anyway
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: ok, i do what you said, but whan i reinstall it, i had the same problem, it didn't ask me for set up my root password, and it automatically shut down
<squarebracket> does mounting something lock it exclusively for root/sudo users?
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, shut down the mysql server, I hope, not the whole computer?
<Ghost1227> anyone?
<Starnestommy> squarebracket: not if you use the right parameters for the mount command or on /etc/fstab
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: yeah just the mysql-server
<squarebracket> Starnestommy: what are the "right" parameters? --help didn't say anything about locking for users or whatever...
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, the mysql-server is a meta package and it installs another package, for my that was mysql-server-5.0, same for you?
<Starnestommy> squarebracket: I'm not sure
<bijumon_> hi all
<ReXio> Hi everyone, This is my first time using Linux!
<icesword> bijumon_, hi
<squarebracket> ReXio: congradulations :)
<Ghost1227> lol
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: yeah me too it's mysql-server 5.0
<bijumon_> my ubuntu ldap user log outs frequently, while seeing on daemon log i ve seen some erro like  gdm[7623]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<bijumon_> hi icesword
<squarebracket> Starnestommy: i'm just confused why i can't chown it :(
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: I just verified in my synaptic and it's the mysql-server 5.0
<Ghost1227> anyone know why desktop switching would stop working?
<ReXio> squarebracket: thx! Im running the Ubuntu LiveCD now xD
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, I'm just starting up a vmware instance of ubuntu which doesn't have mysql-server installed and I'll install it just to check what happens - what release of ubuntu are you running?
<Assline> ine
<jscinoz> whats the average boot time for a fresh install of gutsy on a 7200rpm HD?
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<griffi1> hello again
<Bidou> thanks for your help !
<griffi1> I really need a bit of help to make my external cd drive working anyone pls ?
<amedx> hola chavales
<griffi1> I can't mount it
<DrBanzai> Anybody else experiance slow program launches?  Brand new hardware, and new install of Gutsy...
<Ghost1227> griffi1, what's the error?
<ReXio> =( Im still running Ubuntu 7.04 Fasty Fawn ... Gusty Gibbon didn't work for me
<griffi1> reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<griffi1> device descriptor read/64, error -71
<griffi1> and it will finish with
<griffi1> scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<icesword> ReXio, did you try sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<ReXio> icesword: no I didn't
<icesword> ReXio, you know a upgrade usually takes 1hour or so
<matthias> hi i have ati graphics card and when playing movies i have like flickering on the movie itself and not on the screen ...
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, my VM is not behaving ... it'll be a couple more minutes
<icesword> ReXio, you have to look at www.ubuntu.com
<bijumon_>  my ubuntu ldap user log outs frequently, while seeing on daemon log i ve seen some erro like  gdm[7623]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<matthias> i do not have ccsm
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: ok thank you for your help
<ReXio> icesword: Im still running the Live CD version =P
<icesword> ReXio, i see
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Thanks. It's working alright now.
<matthias> anyone have an sollution ...
<icesword> ReXio, or just wait for that lts version
<bijumon_> any have solution for my problem
<matthias> also the second screen option is not working with my ati video card ...
<ReXio> icesword: Im afraid of formating my Windows Vista Partition xD
<icesword> bijumon_, that is hard to say,what about you try google it
<bijumon_> ubuntu 7.10  my ubuntu ldap user log outs frequently, while seeing on daemon log i ve seen some erro like  gdm[7623]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<icesword> !install > rexio
<matthias> i have installed the driver for the video card i think ..
<matthias> i hope that the driver i have is the right one, the properties seems ok
<jscinoz> is there a vga mode for 1280x800 24bit?
<griffi1> anyone had have the issue ?
<prettyricky> hey guys i have no sound it says something about audio being busy
<ReXio> icesword; I tried to download Gusty Gibbon but Live CD option says "Error booting cd" or something
<eagle-101> hey all, Is there any information about getting this modem to work in ubuntu? Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller
<CrimsonDork> Anyone knows how to install a Epson Stylus CX4100 multifunctional?
<icesword> ReXio, have you tested the md5 of the iso before you burn
<xtknight> CrimsonDork, oh cool
<CrimsonDork> xtknight: Thanks a lot. ^^
<icesword> ReXio, if you are on windows now,i recommend you google " md5sum"and test the iso,or re download if you have to
<bazhang> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, after downloading the packages, the first thing it asked for was to set the root password, so I have no idea why it is not working for you - is your system up-to-date?
<ReXio> icesword: ok thx , Im running Ubuntu 7.04 Fasty Fawn right now
<prettyricky> hey guys i have no sound it says something about audio being busy
<fr500> prettyricky: all the time?
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: yep my system is up to date, i don't know why on my ubuntu that doesn't work oO
<Bidou> i tried to stop apache to install it again but that doesn't work to
<Bidou> i tried to restart my apache and same problem
<prettyricky> just started
<za7ch> sup yo guys, how ya'll doin' tonight?
<jscinoz> is there somewhere i can find the list of vga modes (the 3digit numbers i put in grub on the vga=nnn part)
<mrunagi> how can i find out where my webcam led is in the proc tree (or other place)
<prettyricky> currently using ubuntu 7.10
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, have you checked your logs?
<prettyricky> i had sound before
<bijumon_>  my ubuntu ldap user log outs frequently, while seeing on daemon log i ve seen some erro like  gdm[7623]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<za7ch> what do i need to install to get my Sound Blaster X-Fi to work?
<DrBanzai> Ok, I have slow program launches.  For instance, when I click Applications at the top, it works fine, then I point to Accessories then I click on Terminal.  I get a "Starting Terminal" box, on my "task bar", for 17 seconds...then that goes away, and I have nothing for another 12 seconds, then the terminal finally pops up...any ideas?
<bazhang> DrBanzai: how much ram
<DrBanzai> bazhang 2 gig
<Bidou> googlingtingwana:  my logs on my shell ?? Dépaquetage de mysql-server (à partir de .../mysql-server_5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1_all.deb) ...//  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld  [ OK ] /// Paramétrage de mysql-server (5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1) ...
<fanin> my laptop wont boot from cd even if it is set as first boot order in bios.. can someone help me?
<masaka> Beginner's question. My network card (Texas Instruments ACX 111) is supported "out of the box". I don't see the wireless icon on my Panel. Where do I start?
<bazhang> DrBanzai: are you running compiz, awn or other cpu consuming widgets?
<icesword> fanin, if you have to do livecd install,what about you try a external cd drive
<DrBanzai> bazhang: Hmmm, I'm really sure.  It's a stock install of Gutsy for the AMD64...
<googlingtingwana> Bidou, I think I've run out of ideas ... sorry
<bazhang> masaka this is internal or pci card
<DrBanzai> bazhang: But I do seem to recall turning on compiz
<klw> moin
<klw> gmorning
<masaka> bazhand, PCCard in my laptop
<fanin> icesword: i dont have one :/
<bazhang> DrBanzai: can you open up a terminal and type top to see what is eating processes
<icesword> fanin, what is wrong with your cd drive?why does it not boot
<Bidou> googlingtingwana: thanks a lot for help me, i'll try to fix the problem later
<klw> anyone speak german ?
<bazhang> !de | klw
<ubotu> klw: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<klw> ... need a short help
<za7ch> what do i need to install to get my Sound Blaster X-Fi to work?
<fanin> icesword: no idea.. it just says GRUB something (can't remember).. i think it works fine, just wont boot
<masaka> bazhang: pci
<DrBanzai> bazhang: Load Average: 0.51 0.39 0.24  pidgin is using 4%...that's the highest
<klw> thx
<icesword> fanin, you put that cd in drive ,if it is right,choose that livecd install,the first one,
<bazhang> DrBanzai: that is odd; if you turn off compiz what are the results-- alt-f2 metacity --replace
<klw> can i install  ubuntu as a multiboot on a vista harddrive ?
<googlingtingwana> DrBanzai, I've had slow program startup issues when there have been problems with my network connectivity - don't know why it has this affect
<bazhang> klw is vista already installed?
<DrBanzai> googlingtingwana: I delt with those already.
<klw> yes
<fanin> icesword: i'm trying to install windoze on this one.. ubuntu works fine on it though
<j_> hi is there a program for grammer check in office ...
<icesword> fanin, ok here you go
<masaka> bazhang: never mind, found the problem. wrong screen resolution, icon was out of visible screen!!!
<j_> hi is there a program for grammar check in office?
<bazhang> masaka: I have one of those cards the acx111 cards and have had very mixed results; in edgy it worked and feisty not, gave up and got a new card for gutsy and have not looked back--open up a terminal and type ifconfig and see if the card is recognized
<DrBanzai> bazhang: It's a little bit faster...8 seconds of "Starting Terminal" Then 4 seconds of nothing
<masaka> bazhang: it's working now, sorry for the confusion
<bazhang> DrBanzai: what video card and what driver for getting compiz more in sync--its good that it is faster but still waaaay too slow
<bazhang> masaka aha good news ;]
<speeddemon8803> !accessability > speeddemon8803
<jscinoz> What is the vga mode for 1280x800 32bit?
<DrBanzai> bazhang: GeForce 7300 GS 256MB PCI-E 16x, and how do I check the driver?
<fanin> icesword: ?
<icesword> fanin, what is wrong
<bazhang> klw if you put in the live cd then the installer for gutsy should see your vista install and ask you if want to resize the drive for the install, it will then add vista to the boot menu (grub) and then you can choose between the two at startup
<fanin> icesword: just wondering what you mean.. "here you go"?
<icesword> fanin, i mean you can go to windows ,if you don't like linux
<ReXio> bazhang: oh thx! that helped me too xD
<bazhang> DrBanzai: that is the exact same card I have and a slew of recent updates ruined my video, had to reinstall the drivers--are you able to view video no problem?
<DrBanzai> bazhang: BTW, everything works perfectly fine once launched.
<DrBanzai> Except youtube, yes
<bazhang> DrBanzai: then there is a serious memory leak--and youtube not working has been fixed you just need to reinstall the flash plug in nonfree
<fanin> icesword: i love linux but i have two other machines with ubuntu.. i just want to know how i can get the boot thing to work
<icesword> fanin, what boot thing
<bazhang> ReXio: for dual booting? good news then ;]
<speeddemon8803> Where is the accessability team's room/channel?
<bazhang> fanin you really need to explain your issue in some greater detail
<DrBanzai> bazhang: Oh wonderful...
<bazhang> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ speeddemon8803
<fanin> icesword: the boot order (first floppy, second CD, third HD) sorry i'm a total noob :)
<sourcode> hi everyone
<fanin> icesword: i set CD as first but it makes no difference
<icesword> fanin, are you wondering about setting bios,choose the boot order
<diegosouza> speeddemon8803, #ubuntu-accessibility
<bazhang> fanin: if you describe the exact problems you are having with some greater detail then everyone can easily understand and contribute; but saying it does not work is not very helpful
<friedtofu> fanin - shouldnt there be an option to just select a device to boot from from your bios?
<icesword> fanin, did you save you set
<j_> hi is there a program for grammar check in office?
<speeddemon8803> you do realize that has absolutely nothing to do with what im asking....now THATS what i wanted.
<sourcode> I have problem about vnc4server like this http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2007-April/057593.html
<speeddemon8803> thanks diegosouza :)
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: hmm, well sorry then
<diegosouza> speeddemon8803, any time
<friedtofu> i doubt oooffice has grammar check atm...
<speeddemon8803> bazhang, i do thank you for trying though bud!
<jscinoz> What is the vga mode for 1280x800 24/32bit?
<sourcode> this is my config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57786/  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57787/
<bazhang> speeddemon8803: you can also check the channels by using the !irc command
<diegosouza> jscinoz, its itself
<icesword> !irc > icesword
<speeddemon8803> bazhang, i never knew that was an ubotu command, and ive gone through ubotu's brain more than 100 times :P
<bazhang> hehe
<jscinoz> diegosouza, no i mean the 3 digit number you put on the kernel line in grub
<speeddemon8803> !irc > speeddemon8803
<fanin> i know how to set the boot order in BIOS and i did save it.. but it still wont work.. so, i was wondering if there where some other Ubuntu settings for doing so (hope you understand) :/
<joanki> how can i get my sys to shutdownm in one hour?
<diegosouza> jscinoz, ah... i'll try find it for u
<joanki> sudo halt ???
<jscinoz> thanks :)
<blackman> crontab
<icesword> fanin, sorry,that is it all,all of modern computers are the same,unless your cd is bad
<jscinoz> joanki, sudo shutdown +60
<cottima> does ubuntu have the rtc-cmos driver?
<joanki> thanks jscinoz .... does halt not do it?
<joanki> i thought i got it to work once
<joanki> before
<jscinoz> not sure
<friedtofu> eh...
<jscinoz> i just use shutdown instead
<joanki> k thx
<friedtofu> i think a better syntax is "sudo shutdown -h +60"
<jscinoz> i believe either work :P
<billy> why dont i have an /etc/iftab directory?
<friedtofu> i tried it without the h one time, and the computer still had power :/
<fanin> darn.. just checking if there was something different with ubuntu.. like i said im a total noob at it :)
<diegosouza> jscinoz, i found it these days... but i don't remember... i'm still trying
<fanin> thanks anyways icesword
<jscinoz> thanks :)
<billy> whats the internet configuration file equivalent to fstab?
<DrBanzai> billy: Uhm...what?
<icesword> fanin, you have to make the cd is right
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers jscinoz
<billy> in an ndiswrapper tutorial it needs me to modify /etc/iftab
<icesword> sure
<billy> problem is it doesn't exist...
<jscinoz> bazhang, i've looked at hta tthey dont say one for my resolution
<DrBanzai> billy: Oh!
<billy> yeah.. what do i do drbanzai?
<jscinoz> bazhang, i know 352 is 1280x800 but only 8bit
<icesword> billy,is it /etc/fstab
<Slart> billy: /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> billy: or perhaps /etc/networks/interfaces  I can never remember
<googlingtingwana> billy, is it an Ubuntu tutorial?
<billy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<DrBanzai> billy: Do you have ifrename?
<billy> ifrename?
<billy> where?
<griffi1> nobody  can help please I can t find anything off the internet to sort my problem with my external cd drive ???
<DrBanzai> billy: do a sudo locate -u  then do a locate ifrename
<illmorta1> can someone please help me remove network-manager-gnome please?.... via terminal.
<billy> drbanzai.. its seraching
<billy> it didn't find anything
<diegosouza> jscinoz, hey i think don't have the exact param for widescreen
<jscinoz> ugh >_< thanks anyways
<DrBanzai> billy: So you have done steps 1-4 of the page you linked me?
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of the executable program /usr/bin/X? 'man X' does not describe the -query option.
<stuuf> anyone know if the installer or livecd includes an ntfs resizer tool or gparted or anything like that?
<illmorta1> can someone please help me remove network-manager-gnome please?.... via terminal.
<billy> i thnk i found the problem thats been messing with me for so long
<Slart> bullgard4: man startx ?
<Kasra_ubuntu> Hello to all guys!
<Kasra_ubuntu> :)
<DrBanzai> Hello Kasra_ubuntu :)
<ThreeFingerPete> in a dual core is it possible to burn just one core out?
<Slart> bullgard4: or man xorg or man xserver
<Kasra_ubuntu> Hello DrBanazi!
<Kasra_ubuntu> how are u?
<j_> Is there grammar check for office?
<josh13> ThreeFingerPete use a non-SMP kernel ?
<Slart> j_: there might be a bad one for english
<j_> are there any grammar check program for office
<DrBanzai> I'm doing well, how are you?
<j_> Slart ... so what option do i have ...
<Kasra_ubuntu> not too bad!
<DrBanzai> billy: Well...what was it?
<Slart> j_: that's one are where Ms Office is better than open office...
<louie2k8>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<louie2k8> haha
<ThreeFingerPete> josh13: it worked fine the other day. now i have no second core
<Kasra_ubuntu> eeem I have a problem!
<Kasra_ubuntu> can anyone help me?
<mip> hardware related question: are tv tuner cards and dvb cards different or same ?
<Slart> j_: you can try to find an online checker.. or just learn to write properly without software to aid you =)
<bazhang> #users.openoffice.org can likely answer j_
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, write and someone will try help u
<DrBanzai> mip: Different
<Kasra_ubuntu> OK!
<bazhang> mip ask in #hardware
<Slart> Kasra_ubuntu: nope.. my telepathy is a bit rusty... I'm not getting anything.. you'll have to tell me your question to old-fashioned way
<Kasra_ubuntu> when I boot my Ubuntu I can't see ubuntu Logo (Splash screen)!what can I do?
<Kasra_ubuntu> sorry for my bad English!
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: the second core in no longer recognized? that is odd--what kernel do you have
<Kasra_ubuntu> :-D
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: i've always had the 386. now i cannot even find 686 with apt-get
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, me too, just in my desktop, my laptop works fine... i think i've read about it
<mindheavy> i have the package 'flashplugin-nonfree' installed but firefox will not display flash, is there more than just the package to install?
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: what about the generic
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, wait a moment
<Kasra_ubuntu> OK!
<Meshezabeel> When will the Pudgy Penguin release be out?
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: i had whatever installs with the livecd
<bazhang> uname -r in the terminal ThreeFingerPete
<DrBanzai> bazhang: So how do I turn compiz back on?
<bullgard4> Slart: man xserver says: " '-query hostname' enables XDMCP and sends Query packets to the specified hostname." What is 'XDMCP'?
<dan__> diegosouza: goto the adobe website, download the tar.gz file and install that... it will fix the problem
<bazhang> Meshezabeel: funny but offtopic
<bazhang> DrBanzai: alt f2 compiz --replace
<diegosouza> dan_, no thanks
<ThreeFingerPete> 2.6.22-14-386
<Meshezabeel> bazhang, so was that
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: 2.6.22-14-386
<DrBanzai> bazhang: Thanks
<Kasra_ubuntu> Waiting for response!
<Slart> bullgard4: X Display Manager Control Protocol... not that I know what it does.. that's just from googling it
<bazhang> DrBanzai: no worries ;]
<Kasra_ubuntu> :-D
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, what's your resolution?
<illmorta1> can someone please help me remove network-manager-gnome please?.... via terminal.
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: I have  a dual core here and am using the generic odd that you are not as well
<bazhang> illmorta1: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: whats the apt-get line for the generic?
<illmorta1> thank you!
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you very much for your help.
<Slart> bullgard4: you're welcome to what little there was of it =)
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, pvt
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: I would search in synaptic for that or apt-cache search generic for the precise name--would be bad to install wrong one ;]
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: thanks
<lotia> folks, is there a way to list all the updates installed on a system? updated from base versions?
<billy> what is the etc/iftab file?
<bazhang> lotia all the updates or all the packages?
<lotia> bazhang: all the updates
<billy> bazhang: do you know what the iftab file is? in the etc/ directory?
<Slart> billy: I don't think there is one in ubuntu.. look in /etc/networks/interfaces
<xTheGoat121x> Can I safely remove the pulseaudio packages from synaptic?
<billy> slart:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)#head-ecc5f9aed6064991e3dd658b6d1752acb3f63627
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: that helps! it looks like i can get the restricted 686 now
<DrBanzai> billy: http://linux.die.net/man/5/iftab
<skull-DT> anyone know how to install XP after Ubuntu and vista are already intalled? (3rd OS)
<billy> how do i change the interface name?
<icesword> billy,less /etc/iftab
<Slart> billy: just look at the file /etc/iftab... it tells you where the replacement file is
<billy> k
<billy> thanks
<Andre^> hi
<Domevlo> hi
<Andre^> anyone here can tell me how, if possible, remove main panel?
<dan__> mindheavy: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664242&highlight=adobe+flash+plug
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, troubles?
<Domevlo> Andre^: the gnome panel?
<Andre^> yeah
<billy> i can't find the replacement file...
<Domevlo> Andre^: can you right click on it and click "Delete this panel"?
<Andre^> I use compiz with awn so I want to replace it
<Kasra_ubuntu> diegosouza: pvt.
<Andre^> nope
<Andre^> is disabled
<billy> whats the replacement file for etc/iftab?
<billy> its not network/interfaces.. i changed that and it didn't do anything
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, ok
<Andre^> I'm using feisty and I can remove all additional panels but main one :/
<Andre^> *gutsy, sorry
<Nanaki> I'm having a problem installing from Live CD. Everything is going fine and it looks great, I install, reboot, and then after I apply all the updates, I reboot again and it has completely changes its appearance. It is giving me an error when I try to change appearance, saying "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'" - could one of the updates be causing this?
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, why don't you answer me?
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: i now have two CPU cores. thank you for your kind assistance
<rajaji> hi to all , i am trying for xen virtualizetion but getting Error: HVM guest support is unavailable: is VT/AMD-V supported by your CPU and enabled in your BIOS?
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: nice work! ;]
<Domevlo> Andre^: I don't know, perhaps someone else on the channel can help?
<diegosouza> rajaji, i think not
<mN|DBlade-DX> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7XGu7sbIIqk
<Andre^> Nanaki: done all updates this morning and I wasn't able to reboot: started with recovery option and restarted again in normal mode and now works
<rajaji> <diegosouza>:what you meaN SO??
<Andre^> Domevlo: tnx anyway
<mindheavy> dan__:  thanks for the link
<diegosouza> rajaji, i think u just need the correct xen kernel image to boot, no one special hardware config
<gold44> which tftpd show i install? there are couple in apt-cache
<billy> bazhang: do you know what the replacement file for /etc/iftab is?
<SimplySeth> where do I start looking on how to "blacklist" certain drives from automounting in GNOME ?
<ReXio> ok guys... time to go sleep... tomorrow I will be right here again with a new fresh installation of Ubuntu xD
<dan__> mindheavy: no problem... that will fix your issue... I have a better link if you want to fix more video feed problems youll probably encounter
<diegosouza> rajaji, what xen image do u have?
<skull-DT> skull
<bazhang> skull-DT: have a support question?
<diegosouza> rajaji, if u are running ubuntu 7.10 u should have installed the xen-image-2.6.19-4-generic package
<Kasra_ubuntu> can anyone help me ?
<Frogzoo> why'd they get rid of iftab? strangely it made sense, instead of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<skull-DT> yeah
<rajaji> <diegosouza>:xen-hypervisor-3.0.3-1-i386-pae, xen-ioemu-3.0.3-1, xen-linux-system-2.6.20-1-xen-686,xen-utils-3.0.3-1
<diegosouza> Kasra_ubuntu, i can if u talk to me
<skull-DT> I was wondering how to triple boot between Vista XP and ubuntu
<skull-DT> I already have Vista and Ubuntu running fine
<bazhang> skull-DT: what do you have installed already
<skull-DT> I want to add XP as a third
<Andre^> I think you just have to install xp and add it to grub config
<skull-DT> but if I install XP wont it take over the boot system
<Andre^> (if you use it as boot manager)
<bazhang> skull-DT: then you should ask in windows; it really is better to have both the windows systems first here is a link http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php
<diegosouza> rajaji, does was it installed through apt-get or aptitude?
<rajaji> diegosouza:apt-get
<skull-DT> ok bazhang thanx alot man
<skull-DT> im just worried im gonna mess up my ubuntu
<bazhang> skull-DT: come back if you have ubuntu questions ;]
<SimplySeth> okay what is the daemon that controls automounting of drives ?
<skull-DT> I will
<xTheGoat121x> So, I've got an odd problem with Pulseaudio
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> SimplySeth: what are you trying to do please explain clearly
<diegosouza> rajaji, hum... it's new kernel boot ok?
<bazhang> kasra_ubuntu what is your precise question please
<rajaji> diegosouza:yes
<SimplySeth> bazhang: trying to NOT mount /dev/sda1 and not mount /dev/sda7 (both windows volumes)
<Andre^> skull-DT: see also here: http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<SimplySeth> bazhang: in GNOME/Nautilus
<diegosouza> rajaji, hum... i'm sorry so... =/
<bazhang> SimplySeth: you want them not to mount? edit your fstab then
<skull-DT> ok thanx andre! im checking it right now
<SimplySeth> bazhang: and there will be nothing that overrides my fstab ?
<Andre^> np, I remember it supports linux too
<bazhang> SimplySeth: as far as I am aware no
<SimplySeth> bazhang: hmmm okay
<diegosouza> rajaji, have u ever looked for that error message through google ?
<bazhang> SimplySeth: keep in mind I dont use ##windows ;]
<diegosouza> bazhang, hey... by the way have u ever read about the half open source m$ products ?
<killown> hiffy, when  I click on icon show desktop my screelets hide . . do anyone know why it happen?
<gold44> pstree did not show tftpd, what's the matter? sysvconfig says, it's ON. and i rebooted system
<bazhang> xTheGoat121x: what is your problem with Pulseaudio? I dont know much about sound but perhaps others here can help if you state your problem clearly
<rajaji> <diegosouza>: i am trying but not getting proper answer
<xTheGoat121x> Hold that thought, bazhang
<diegosouza> rajaji, ok
<bazhang> diegosouza: ;]
<rajaji> <diegosouza> xen-hypervisor package is require for running guest os?
<diegosouza> rajaji, i dont know
<diegosouza> rajaji, take a look if u did same things: http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu-7.10-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories
<Templario> lol
<Templario> niggers
<Templario> Seveas, remove my ban
<Templario> now
<Templario> nigger
<Templario> :/
<diegosouza> rajaji, i think its more secure install xen through the task package called ubuntu-xen-server, surely it installs everything needed
<bazhang> !ops | Templario
<ubotu> Templario: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<bazhang> thanks
<ZXC314> hello everyone
<diegosouza> ZXC314, hello
<ZXC314> I have a question for anyone who is willing to help
<ZXC314> I am a really new ubuntu user
<Dritzen> Shoot
<speeddemon8803> Zxc4314, please ask your question :)
<ZXC314> trying to do a fresh install on a Dell Dimension 2400
<billy> does anyone know much about the bcm43xx issues?
<diegosouza> ZXC314, ok
<ZXC314> (always love the open source community so helpful)
<ZXC314> anyway
<Meshezabeel> xTheGoat121x, what is your audio problem? I also have audio problems.
<ZXC314> i go to the start or install option once the gui comes up
<Dritzen> billy: I really hope you get that fixed, you're persistent, so good for you man.  I hope the new Ubuntu has that stuff built right in for ya
<ZXC314> then it pulls up the Ubuntu thing and loading screen
<diegosouza> ZXC314, ok, go more specific
<ZXC314> anyway after the orange bar goes back and forth for a while and we start loading from left to right
<billy> Dritzen: yeah.. im an "autodidact" if thats how you spell it..
<ZXC314> it gets about 75% of the way
<ZXC314> then stops
<ZXC314> (cd drive stops totally)
<ZXC314> just sits there
<billy> Dritzen: anyways, when i do iwconfig, everything pops up, the only thing wrong is that no wireless networks show up...
<ZXC314> any ideas?
<diegosouza> ZXC314, dell dimension 2400 is a notebook ?
<speeddemon8803> i have that same issue, except mine doesnt even get that far zxv314....oh wait...um...not that bad.
<xTheGoat121x> Well... what happens is that when I boot, I get system sounds, and things like pidgin IM sounds, but if I try to play music or games, terminal informs me that the device is unavailable.
<ZXC314> it's a desktop
<Dritzen> Hm.. to be honest, I don't even use a wireless card in Ubuntu, so I don't have much experience with it
<Meshezabeel> When I play audio in a java program it usually clips off the first half second and last half second of the audio file.
<crow> I got 3 partitions on my disc. 1 ubuntu, 1 xp(fat32), and one neutral(fat32). my windows reads the two fat32 partitions, but my ubuntu reads only it's own partition, and the one windows is installed. how do I mount the neutral one, so ubuntu could read it?
<xTheGoat121x> I've noticed a call from sh to pulseaudio in my running processes, and if i kill it, I get my sound card back.
<billy> anyone else?
<Andre^> hm, I think I need to know where find a config file that runs gnome apps at login
<diegosouza> ZXC314, have u ever took a look about parameters to boot?
<Andre^> so I can comment/remove gnome-panels
<ZXC314> diegosouza, no i haven't
<ZXC314> diegosouza, not even sure what that is
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: how much RAM ?
<crow> anyone?
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  I wonder if you are using OSS drivers instead of ALSA?  The old OSS drivers could only have one audio source at a time, so anything using sound would cause other programs to not be able to access your soundcard
<bazhang> billy try to bring the card up with sudo dhclient eth1 (this may disconnect your ethernet though)
<billy> whatam i looking for bahzang?
<diegosouza> ZXC314, before u start u can press the Function keys (F1, F2, F3...) to read some interesting things
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: i've seen this problem before online, specifically with Dell Dimension.  I think I even had this problem myself installing Ubuntu on one of those
<ZXC314> 1024mb
<ZXC314> also known as a GB
<ZXC314> haha
<speeddemon8803> prince_jammys, ive had it
<prince_jammys> yeah
<diegosouza> hehehe
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  do you know the name of your soundcard in /etc/ ?  Is it /etc/dsp or what is it referenced as?  You can type fuser /etc/nameofyoursoundcard and it'll show what programs are using it at the time  (same goes for fuser /media/cdrom  to see what is using your cdrom, etc)
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, nope.  I'm using ALSA, I know this for a fact.  It's that sh call that's killing me, and I don't know how to trace it down.
<ZXC314> so any suggestions
<billy> bahzang: it said no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<speeddemon8803> prince_jammys, i think we have all eventually ran into that at one time or another, could be wrong.
<diegosouza> ZXC314, to do as a geek, google it and find the reason  :-p
<ZXC314> not sure where to start though that's the problem I guess
<bazhang> ZXC314: you can try with the acpi=off boot parameter or try booting in safe mode
<diegosouza> ZXC314, there are a lot of blogs solving that king of problem
<puff> firefox crashed ubuntu, I rebooted, started firefox, restored my session, it crashed again.  Anybody know how I could just list the open URLs from the shell, and then start firefox fresh?
<billy> bahzang: it said no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: i second that, unless someone here knows. there's also the alternate CD
<Dritzen> puff:  Don't restore your session then
<bazhang> billy are there any wireless hotspots where you are
<Dritzen> puff:  Ah, didn't see that second part.. not sure about that
<speeddemon8803> somene else here has possible solutions ZXC314, i would try them before going to google.
<billy> bazhang:im connected to wireless on this comp right now
<bazhang> google is if here fails
<ZXC314> all good points
<billy> bazhang: but the ubuntu comp wont find anything..
<ZXC314> like I said just not sure where to start I guess
<ere4si> trying to listen to streaming radio and only have a choice of win media player or real player - what can I use in ubuntu for this?
<speeddemon8803> exactly
<skull-DT> I also have a Xubuntu question
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, how would I figure out which one is my sound card?
<ZXC314> being that I basically have no prior linux knowledge
<billy> bazhang: and its a totally unsecured network...
<crow> I got 3 partitions on my disc. 1 ubuntu, 1 xp(fat32), and one neutral(fat32). my windows reads the two fat32 partitions, but my ubuntu reads only it's own partition, and the one windows is installed. how do I mount the neutral one, so ubuntu could read it?
<ZXC314> i tried other distros
<ZXC314> mandriva, xubuntu, and even linspire
<ZXC314> all booted to a live cd just fine
<evilducky> skull-DT, there is a #xubuntu too if you like
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: it looks from what i'm seeing online that the alternate CD will do it
<bazhang> ere4si: for shoutcast and the like?
<prince_jammys> !alternate | ZXC314
<billy> bazhang: im totally stuck.. i don't know what to do from here...
<ubotu> ZXC314: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<billy> bazhang: it should be working
<psilocyde> i get verry low sound with my intel-hda on gutsy
<ere4si> bazhang, it is the abc radio in aus...
<psilocyde> asla mixer master is at 00 and wont budge
<ZXC314> ubotu, that is so weird though, live cd works on my dell laptop (inspiron 8500) and the dimension is just a P4 with a gig of ram nothing special or odd
<billy> bazhang: any ideas?
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: ubotu is a robot.
<ere4si> bazhang, Choose a stream from below and click on the link. The media player of your choice should pop up and begin to play the stream. - and the choices are wmp or real
<puff> I'm gonna have to back up all of my user files and do a fresh ubuntu install, sometime RSN.
<speeddemon8803> !ubotu | zxc314
<ubotu> zxc314: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<psilocyde> how do i find out if there is a driver installed for it?
<bazhang> billy you were talking about downgrading from your updates--I hope you did not try to do that
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: i'd say that unless you get a specific answer here, the alternate CD is a good solution
<ZXC314> oh weird (about ubotu)
<billy> bazhang: i did a total reinstall, then didn't install the upgrades
<speeddemon8803> I second that prince_jammys
<ZXC314> does the alternate solve a lot of odd issues?
<prince_jammys> speeddemon8803: :)
<speeddemon8803> ZXC314, yes
<ryzka> ryzka
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  If you go to System, Preferences, Hardware information, then find your soundcard and go to Advanced, it will show you the device name.  For example, mine is called /etc/snd/seq
<bazhang> ere4si: have you tried rhythmbox or amarok for that?
<ZXC314> interesting
<diegosouza> ZXC314, talk to ubotu... he's a cool bot hehehe
<ZXC314> I'll have to read about the alternate cd then
<Elda> quick question :s  Where would I find the gedit program on my hard drive?  I am trying to modify the registry setting so that in wine I can use that to bring up my text files instead of having the wine version of notepad to see if that can be done
<Daisuke_Ido> puff: take a look at ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/sessionstore.js
<ZXC314> hmmm riiiiiiight
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: yeah the bot has the answers to certain FAQs and is invoked by keywords. i did !alternate and he told you the message
<speeddemon8803> if your computer has less than the recommended ammount of ram for ubuntu, the alternative cd is your best friend...or xubuntu.
<bazhang> alt f2 gedit Elda
<ere4si> bazhang, r/box and vlc and nothing happens after they open
<skull-DT> ok thanx evil
<Elda> But WHERE on the hd is it located?
<crow> can anyone help me?
<billy> bazhang: i started from complete scratch, reinstalled from livecd and everything, installed the drivers like i did before, and it didn't work..
<Elda> I know how to run it, lol
<speeddemon8803> crow, did you tell us what you needed help with before?
<psilocyde> low sound on my laptop under kubuntu 7.10? anyone?
<Elda> Im trying to find where it is located though so I can edit the registry of wine to point to there when I open txt files
<crow> I got 3 partitions on my disc. 1 ubuntu, 1 xp(fat32), and one neutral(fat32). my windows reads the two fat32 partitions, but my ubuntu reads only it's own partition, and the one windows is installed. how do I mount the neutral one, so ubuntu could read it?
<ZXC314> does anyone know any good small channels to chat with people about unbuntu
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: it's also not necessarily a RAM issue.  I have had the same problem with a Dell Dimension, using the Live CD. But the alternate CD should work
<billy> bazhang: ubuntu completely recognizes the card and the drivers are running, but i just cant connect to the internet or see any networks
<crow> I did 2 times, this is 3th time
<Daisuke_Ido> Elda: which gedit
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  Actually, I found some other devices in /dev/snd
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-386920.html
<Elda> the gedit that comes up when you use the command line
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<Gatton> whereis gedit
<Elda> IE gedit ....
<bazhang> heh
<speeddemon8803> Crow, patience friend.
<Daisuke_Ido> Elda: 'which gedit'
<crow> k k
<Elda> ah okey
<speeddemon8803> We will eventually get to you.
<ZXC314> prince_jammys, thanks I appreciate all the help, what you are doing really is what makes the open source community great
<diegosouza> ZXC314, ubuntu-br, but in portuguese  ;-)
<billy> bazhang?
<Elda> thanks :)
<speeddemon8803> your welcome ZXC314
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: you're welcome, and come back and let us know
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome Elda
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, all right, hold on a second.
<Elda> So basically when specifying it in the registry it would be Z:/usr/bin/gedit
<puff> Daisuke_Ido:
<puff> Daisuke_Ido: domo.
<bazhang> billy no real experience with that card first hand--if the wiki does not help and you have blacklisted the driver and completely followed the ndiswrapper steps then not sure what to tell you
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: as for the other chat question: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, only strings I get are /sys/devices/     strings
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  I went to /dev/snd and typed:  fuser *   and it showed me that pcmC0D0p:             8495m    I'm running Exaile and playing audio through it, and I did ps aux | grep exaile and 8495 is the process ID, so that's how I can tell that exaile is using my audio
<ArthurArchnix> !log | ArthurA
<ubotu> ArthurA: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<skull-DT> ok the #xubuntu channel is dead...
<billy> bazhang: i blacklisted the ndiswrapper and activated the bcm43xx drivers cuz thats what i know works, but it obviously doesn't now lol
<ZXC314> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: that deals with general ubuntu-related (but not support related) stuff
<billy> alright well i need to get to bed.. gnight all
<ZXC314> any idea how to add people as "friends" with irc (I'm new to that too)
<bazhang> billy I meant the reverse
<Flyerfye> guys
<Flyerfye> nnvm
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, aha, got it.  However, the problem still arises that I
<Daisuke_Ido> puff: was that what you were looking for?
<xTheGoat121x> don't know how to stop said process from running.
<prince_jammys> ZXC314: that probably depends on the IRC app you're using.  check the help page for that app or specify which IRC client you use and someone might know
<ZXC314> that seems fair
<bazhang> ZXC314: the best way is to choose who is *not* a friend and put them on /ignore ;]
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  The people that made fuser were clever.  It shows you what is accessing the device you inquire about.  However, you can use fuser -k devicename   and it'll KILL (stop) the process that is accessing it.   so for my example, if I typed fuser -k /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p   it will kill whatever program is accessing my soundcard
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, that's pretty cool.  I never knew about that prog.
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  To be honest, I just learned about it recently myself :)
<diegosouza> ZXC314, first of all register your user, so u can chat private messages
<puff> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, now I just need to figure out how to parse it.
<ZXC314> diegosouza, don't know how to register your user?
<bazhang> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<puff> Daisuke_Ido: Actually I'm thinking about taking a quick swack at writing a script (preferably perl) to extract the URLs from it,.
<ZXC314> (I know I know I'm hopeless)
<diegosouza> bazhang, youre quick  ;-)
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  You could always write a simple bash script as well, to do that command before running your game, for example.
<Jigs> hello there everyone... i am having problem mounting my windows partition.. any idea how to mount it again.. ?
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, that's exactly what I'm doing right now, actually... LMAO!
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  Personally, I use a script for all of my games to turn off compiz before I run them, then turn it back on 30 seconds after the game is finished :)
<ZXC314> oh crap I definatley just registered myself as "nickname"
<jorel> hi
<speeddemon8803> zxc314, you probably didnt
<Elda> well poo
<diegosouza> jorel, hi
<bazhang> ZXC314: no worries just type /nick newnick
<Elda> It now tells me "gedit cannot handle z: locations
<speeddemon8803> !register | zxc314
<ubotu> zxc314: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jorel> any can hel me whith ubuntu 8.04?
<Elda> There is an 8.04 now?
<bazhang> !hardy | jorel
<speeddemon8803> !hardy | jorel
<ubotu> jorel: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ZXC314> where is the vertical line
<jorel> ok ok hardy ;)
<diegosouza> ZXC314, aka pipe ?
<Dritzen> jorel:  I am looking forward to it but I doubt many here could help you, most of us aren't running it yet
<bazhang> above the enter key its called pipe ZXC314
<speeddemon8803> anotherwords, jorel, not in here :)
<Dritzen> Yep
<ZXC314> huh thanks never used it before
<diegosouza> uauhauhahua
<diegosouza> ZXC314, that's great
<ZXC314> !register | ZXC314
<bazhang> very useful key, pipe
<ZXC314> i'll keep that in mind
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, I appreciate all your help.
<diegosouza> ZXC314, no one linux user lives without the pipe key
<ZXC314> so how do i know whether or not I am registered and have a nickname
<jorel> i report my bug on ubuntu.com and somebody post me here i can help about
<Dritzen> xTheGoat121x:  no problem, I hope it worked :)
<ZXC314> (I will try to learn it well)
<bazhang> ZXC314: you can also /msg ubotu register for a pm from the bot after you have registered and identified yourself
<xTheGoat121x> Dritzen, well.. we shall see
<ZXC314> coo
<ZXC314> *cool
<blackman> !register | blaq
<ubotu> blaq: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<bazhang> ZXC314: try this /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpasshere
<ZXC314> do you have to do that in every channel and or server? register and get a nickname and stuff
<speeddemon8803> no, you register once and you are done.
<jtslade> Anyone knows the solution to the problem with Mics on Dell XPS laptops?
<ZXC314> nice
<jorel>              mattikoo          wrote     14 hours ago:                        (permalink)                       Screen errors was solved in #ubuntu.
<speeddemon8803> after that you type in /msg nickserv identify <password you set up during registration>
<bazhang> ZXC314: no just the once, then when you login you have to identify yourself though some irc clients allow autoidentify
<ZXC314> so now I can talk to people idividually?
<bazhang> if you have id'd yourself yes ZXC314
<ZXC314> (my eyebrow is raised in confusion)
<ZXC314> I thought I did that
<jorel> my problem is whith fxglr ... i have white screen when i activate desktop fx
<nikon252> does anyone know how to fix packages that are missing final new lines
 * Fersure|Away is away: Not here.
<ZXC314> bazhang, can you see the message I sent you?
<prince_jammys> !away > nikon252
<prince_jammys> :)
<bazhang> ZXC314: nay you need to id yourself like this /msg nickserv identify (yourpasswordhere)
<Jigs> hello there everyone... i am having problem mounting my windows partition.. any idea how to mount it again.. ? before it was happened, i disconnect the slave HD because of some trouble i encountered when am in windows after using ubuntu
<ZXC314> I need a password! Sheesh
<ZXC314> alright let me try it
<bazhang> ZXC314: do it in the server window and not this channel window
<bazhang> Jigs: does your fstab not match what you have any more?
<prince_jammys> Jigs: do you know the mount point? (the directory where it used to be mounted)
<ZXC314> bazhang, not sure how to get to it
<nikon252> ????
<nikon252> /away sleepy
<ZXC314> I am using Colloquy and it doesnt seem to keep a seperate window for the server
<Jigs> well sorry guys dont know what ur saying.. can u guide me sir?
<bazhang> ZXC314: try doing this /msg nickserv help
<Cew27> hey all im trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio but i cant boot the live cd i get a message about leading the kernal then the screen goes blank it does this with bot ubuntu and mint
<prince_jammys> Jigs: type the following, and paste the output here::  grep /etc/fstab ntfs
<madsporkmurderer> I am having codec problems with my new 64 bit machine, apparently they arent availible. Surey there is a workaround?
<jtslade> Anyone knows the solution to the problem with Mics on Dell XPS laptops?  :)
<Jigs> prince_jammys: ok
<prince_jammys> Jigs correct
<prince_jammys> Jigs: correction
<bazhang> jigs please /msg ubotu fstab for info and a link
<prince_jammys> Jigs: grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<bazhang> madsporkmurderer: what codecs
<Jigs> prince_jammys: heres the output >>  grep /etc/fstab ntfs
<bazhang> hi Seveas!
<Cew27> hey all im trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio but i cant boot the live cd i get a message about leading the kernal then the screen goes blank it does this with bot ubuntu and mint
<diegosouza> jtslade, surely google database knows
<Jigs> prince_jammy: aw w8
<madsporkmurderer> well I am trying to install the extra xine plugins from the add/remove panel for a starrt
<magick> I had a flash problem in 64bit gutsy and I solved it with the miracle script on ubuntuforums. However, when I run an apt get for something else, apt wants to remove nspluginwrapper which will break the flash install. How can I tell apt to ignore this?
<Jigs> prince_jammy: heres the result >>grep: ntfs: No such file or directory
<bazhang> jtslade: could you describe your issue with some precision please
<prince_jammys> Jigs: sorry, i said it upside down:   grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<jtslade> bazhang, Yes I will do so thanks.
<Jigs> prince_jammy: heres the result >>grep: ntfs: No such file or directory
<jtslade> But I will do this later. Got a call.
<bazhang> ah ok
<allorder> I have a question, are a rooter enough with ubuntu without firewall ?
<Cew27> can anyone help me with the problem i posted above ??????
<prince_jammys> Jigs: you're getting that after::  grep ntfs /etc/fstab   ??
<Flyerfye> Dear Ubuntu gurus, how do I connect to an IRC when Im on a VPN connection at a college.  When I was using Vista I managed to do this but it the client I was using (mIRC) had to try(or retry) many different ports(or times) before it would conenct whichever it was, I am not sure.  But I know it was possible, Im just wondering how I do it now
<ZXC314> so when i am in the server how do I register, pick a nicknae and a pass?
<ZXC314> then I can talk to people idividually?
<Jigs> prince_jammy: well i repeat it again by pasting the grep to the terminal and theres no result
<bazhang> allorder: yes should be
<mrpockets> do i need to install print drivers in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> mrpockets: depends on the printer--some are well supported out of the box
<Dritzen> mrpockets:  One of the nice features of Ubuntu 7.10 is the ability to auto detect printers
<mrpockets> its a dell :(
<mrpockets> it comes up
<mrpockets> but says error when printing
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok type::  sudo fdisk -l    and paste the line with NTFS here
<Cew27> hey all im trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio but i cant boot the live cd i get a message about leading the kernal then the screen goes blank it does this with bot ubuntu and mint
<diegosouza> Flyerfye, I'm sorry i don't know abour vpn
<Flyerfye> meh
<bazhang> Cew27: have you tried with acpi=off boot parameter?
<Flyerfye> oh well thanks for trying
<Cew27> bazhang: no whats that and how do i change it
<Jigs> prince_jammy: here > /dev/hda1   *           1        3391    27238176    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ZXC314> guess I'll just try a few different things
<prince_jammys> Jigs: good
<ZXC314> thanks for all your help everyone, you guys are great
<bazhang> ZXC314: you need to read the link about !register we gave you ;]
<prince_jammys> Jigs: now type ::  grep  /dev/hda1 /etc/fstab
<nikon252> does any know how to fix the following error:
<ZXC314> especially Prince Jammys and Diegosousza, bazhang and others
<nikon252> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvolume-id0_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<ZXC314> bazhang, the link is to far back now can't find it
<diegosouza> ZXC314, sure, we run ubuntu, we rox  ;)
<bazhang> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Cew27> bazhang: how do i change that boot parameter
<ZXC314> duh haha
<Jigs> prince_jammy: still no result sir
<bazhang> see above ZXC314
<ZXC314> !register
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok we need to add a line to fstab
<jackie> How can I reinstall libgtk without removing all dependent applications
<Jigs> prince_jammy: ok ok
<prince_jammys> Jigs: first you have to create a directory where you want the partition mounted.  for example /media/windows
<bazhang> Cew27: do you see the screen start or install ubuntu?
<skull-DT> is it possible to assign the Scale Compiz-fusion effect to a mouse button instead of the weird keyboard combinations??
<Jigs> prince_jammy: k
<prince_jammys> Jigs: like this::  mkdir /media/windows
<prince_jammys> Jigs: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Cew27> yeh
<bazhang> skull-DT: not sure about that; I always just assign a screen corner (eg top right) for that
<Cew27> bazhang: no wait all i see is start ubuntu there is no install option
<Dritzen> skull-dt:  I use the corners of my screen
<skull-DT> ohh good idea
<skull-DT> how do I do that?
<bazhang> Cew27: there should be some options at the bottom of the screen f2 etc do you see them?
<Jigs> prince_jammy: ok windows dir created, i can see it now in the media dir where i was now mean am in the filesystem
<Dritzen> skull-dt: Press alt-f2 and type ccsm
<bazhang> skull-DT: go to the plugin click it in the ccsm and then assign the screen corner you want under keybindings
<prince_jammys> Jigs ok now:: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab         and a text editor should pop up with the fstab file
<skull-DT> ok let me try that
<ZXC314> bazhang, the info you gave me the link to tells me stuff but not how to actually register the name
<ZXC314> just the password and my e-mail and stuff
<Jigs> prince_jammy: yeah its open now
<prince_jammys> Jigs: any particular permissions you want to set? read-write, etc?
<gnychis> i want to use the Guided disk space partition option, but I want to format as reiserfs, not ext3 ... is there any way to simply change this without having to manually setup all the partitions?
<Cew27> bazhang: im not on the live cd now but im sure i will be able to what do i do from there can you type a little list of instructions
<Dritzen> skull-dt:  Once CCSM is open, go to scale, Actions, General, and you can set the screen corner settings there.  I use bottom right for window picker for all windows, and then I use the bottomleft corner for the plugin called "expo", it works well
<Jigs> prince_jammy: this is the place where i have to put the partition of windows?
<skull-DT> nice it worked!
<skull-DT> thanks I lke it like this
<skull-DT> its nice
<bazhang> ZXC314: try this: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<skull-DT> thank you guys
<prince_jammys> Jigs: yes, i'll paste the line for you after you answer a couple of questions
<ZXC314> is that for my actual nick name not "you-password" as it would suggest?
<prince_jammys> Jigs: do you want to read and write to the partition or just read?
<bazhang> ZXC314: then this /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Jigs> prince_jammy: do i have to answer the first question?
<Dritzen> skull-dt:  This guy wrote a pretty nice compiz guide, check it out  http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<bazhang> ZXC314: no choose a password
<prince_jammys> Jigs: huh?
<Jigs> prince_jammy: oh well nvm
<ZXC314> got it got it
<ZXC314> so now that i fucked that up
<Jigs> prince_jammy: just go ahead, whats next?
<skull-DT> ok Dritzen I'll check it out thx
<ZXC314> so i can make my password something else how do i do that
<bazhang> ZXC314: then finally this
<bazhang> #
<bazhang>     /msg nickserv set email <your-email-address>
<prince_jammys> Jigs: type in a different terminal::  echo $UID
<prince_jammys> Jigs: probably 1000
<unimatrix9> hello all
<Dritzen> Hey unimatrix9
<Jigs> prince_jammys: yup ur ryt
<aghachi> where can i add for more sources for nvidia graphics card
<bazhang> ZXC314: then last do /msg nickserv identify (the password you chose here)
<Jigs> prince_jammys: i got 1000
<unimatrix9> i have an older ubuntu version wich does not have lstree, is there an way to get it installed?
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok, now i missed whether you want to be able to write to this partition
<Jigs> prince_jammys: just wanna used the windows partition in normal way
<Dritzen> unimatrix9:  I'm running 7.10 and I don't seem to have lstree either, let's see
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok after the last line in the fstab file you opened, paste the line i'm about to post
<unimatrix9> i treid apt-get install lstree, but that did not work , either
<bazhang> Cew27: you still around? the boot parameters (cant remember the exact one atm) are listed at the bottom of that screen and one of the choices is boot apci=off choose that then try continuing
<prince_jammys> Jigs:/dev/hda1       /media/windows    ntfs-3g  uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002     0       0
<bazhang> unimatrix9: which version of ubuntu
<unimatrix9> edgy
<ZXC314> bazhang, did you get that message
<ZXC314> I believe i am all registered up!
<bazhang> ZXC314: aye
<unimatrix9> i know its old, but rock solid...:)
<skull-DT> by the way, whats a splash screen?
<Dritzen> unimatrix9:  I didn't find any reference to lstree by using apt-cache search lstree , nor did I find it in synaptic.  I found a page on sun's website,  http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/jsp/descFile.jsp?url=descAll/lstree_print_direct    however, I haven't used this, not sure how much I'd trust it
<Jigs> prince_jammys: ok done, but what is umask=002?
<Cew27> bazhang: ok will do what does that change/do ?
<lesshaste_> are there any problems with solid state drives in linux? I am thinking of getting a toshiba r500-126
<prince_jammys> Jigs: it means your user and your group can read, write and execute files in there. other users can only read and execute
<unimatrix9> i thought lstree to be standerd in any linux distro, but i guess i am wrong
<vawksel> Is there a key to push to active the "Start" menu -- I am on LinuxMint (Gnome).   I tried the Windows key, no go.
<Jigs> prince_jammys: ok nice ncie
<Dritzen> unimatrix9:  I know pstree is installed by default for sure :)
<unimatrix9> ah , okey, that good too
<unimatrix9> thanks for the tip
<DASPRiD> Jigs, umask is the oposite of chmod, see: 777 - 002
<prince_jammys> Jigs: make sure the last line in fstab is blank (ie there is one empty line at the very end)
<bazhang> Cew27: that may solve the issue you are having, though just as a failsafe you may want to check out the alternate cd and stay away from Mint (its slow) ;]
<unimatrix9> cool, yeah thats it...
<unimatrix9> thanks again
<vawksel> bazhang, mint is slow?
<Dritzen> unimatrix9:  no problem
<prince_jammys> Jigs: make sure the line is exactly like the one i pasted, and save the file
<vawksel> hrm
<Jigs> prince_jammys: already check, same as the last line b4 i put the new string..
<Gatton> i didn't find mint any slower than ubuntu
<Cew27> bazhang: mint is slow?! all teh reviews i have heard say its faster than ubuntu
<vawksel>  Is there a key to push to active the "Start" menu -- I am on LinuxMint (Gnome).   I tried the Windows key, no go.
<bazhang> vawksel: yes, afraid so; why have mint when you can get the original? ;]
<vawksel> bazhang: mint is slow?
<vawksel> bazhang: hrm
<Dritzen> vawksel:  Press alt-f1
<unimatrix9> bye all
<DASPRiD> vawksel, exchange the windows key with a linux key ;)
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok you can close the editor and go to a terminal and type:::  sudo mount /media/windows
<Jigs> prince_jammys: already checked, no emptry line there
<Gatton> original? heh you mean Debian? ;-)
<prince_jammys> Jigs: if there's no empty line, hit enter after the last line so you have a blank line at the bottom
<vawksel> hrm, Alt-F1 seems to mostly do the trick.
<Dritzen> vawksel:  Alt-F1 is the Gnome shortcut to get the applications menu open.  You could go into the gnome keyboard shortcuts section and rebind it I suppose
<bazhang> vawksel: and Cew27 from long personal experience it is slower but this is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<DASPRiD> Dritzen, i wouldn't do that, <super> is the standard key for most compiz operations
<Dritzen> DASPRiD:  I was thinking that it would be a major pain in the butt, personally but who knows if he's using compiz at all
<vawksel> Well, Alt-F1 launches the app menu, but not the same functionality.  I want the search box, so I can type "net" and see NetBeans appear... I tried using Alt-F1, it doesn't go to NetBeans, but typing "Calc" does show the calculator
<Jigs> prince_jammys: Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<prince_jammys> Jigs: so it's already mounted?
<prince_jammys> Jigs: wait
<prince_jammys> Jigs: type:: pwd
<Dritzen> vawksel:  The run command is Alt-F2 but I don't think it autocompletes commands for you
<vawksel> Dritzen: maybe this is a linux mint thing?   In the main "menu", there is a search box, you type and the results on the right in real time whittle down.
<ArthurArchnix> !mint | vawksel
<ubotu> vawksel: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<prince_jammys> Jigs: or if you browsed to /media/windows from the file browser, get out of that directory
<magret> hello mates, is there no linux support for the nvidia 8800 GS card?
<Jigs> prince_jammys: i can see the drive but like what  ive said recently theres an error ,  "cannot mount volume"
<vawksel> ArthurArchnix: true -- I was thinking this was universal for gnome/ubuntu though
<Dritzen> vawksel:  I think it's Linuxmint, it doesn't look anything like that in Ubuntu, at least not for me personally
<vawksel> ArthurArchnix: maybe i'll uninstall linux mint then and go straight ubuntu.
<vawksel> Dritzen: ah ok, that makes more sense then.
<prince_jammys> Jigs: if you have any file browser that is presently inside that directory, move out of it. if you have any terminal inside that directory, type ::  cd
<vawksel> Dritzen: well, it's a really slick feature, ubuntu dev's should copy it ;-)
<prince_jammys> Jigs: it can'
<vawksel> Dritzen: its kinda like QuickSilver (OS X) if you know what im talking about
<prince_jammys> Jigs: it can't be mounted while that folder is open
<Dritzen> vawksel:  Sure.  Sounds like a useful feature, I hope they do copy it
<Gatton> vawksel, yep it's a neat feature. i'm using gnome-do to get similar functionality
<Jigs> prince_jammys: o ic, i'll check it
<vawksel> Gatton: gnome-do?  I haven'e heard of that.
<DASPRiD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo
<Gatton> vawksel, it's a launcher like quicksilver. very basic but it does the trick
<vawksel> Gatton: oh wow, do.davebsd.com (gnome-do) looks fantastic.
<Carbonflux> magret, the 8800 series is supported by the nVidia binary driver, you can get at it using the restricted drivers manger in system->settings->administration
<vawksel> yeah it looks great
<vawksel> thats what I want
<Gatton> i just installed it today. i'm liking it
<gwork> Jigs: on the console try something like "sudo lsof | grep <insert-directory-name-here>" you should see what processes have the open handle
<Jigs> prince_jammys: ok
<vawksel> Gatton: sweet, im going to do the same right now.
<ArthurArchnix> Gnome DO:   http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=%22GNOME+Do%22+launchpad.net%20gc+OR+davebsd.com&num=10&so=4&start=0#2242004396426427605
<prince_jammys> Jigs: success?
<karuna_bdc> does anyone know any good websites to learn linux from scratch (as in how it works and all?)
<Jigs> prince_jammys: not yet pls w8
<Gatton> vawksel, cool. have fun it's a pretty neat app
<DASPRiD> karuna_bdc, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<bazhang> karuna_bdc: their home page
<karuna_bdc> wow, didnt know that page existed...
<Gatton> doggone it i've been saying i'm gonna do LFS for years! one day :-)
<Dritzen> magret:  I just looked on nvidia's site and they have the 8800 GS listed, looks like it is supported
<flowOver> i found out why my vbox was crashing constantly
<ArthurArchnix> uhhh... that's some horrible screencast work. I'm having to repress my gag relfex to see how cool gnome do is...
<ApOgEE-> karuna_bdc, download the LFS book, you'll love it
<flowOver> in xp, you need show windows while dragging turned on, or else it's buggy
<DASPRiD> flowOver, gnome-do for winxp?
<Jigs> prince_jammys: sir i used the command like this > sudo lsof | grep /media/windows no result
<Gatton> in winxp you want launchy for that kinda thing :-)
<prince_jammys> Jigs: try mounting again with::  sudo mount /media/windows
 * Gatton got hooked on the launcher thing with LaunchBar on OSX
<Gatton> takes all day to go through menus! :-)
<flowOver> gnome wha?  I'm a newbie linux desktop user.  most experience in command line linux.  i only just made the switch to ubuntu after having crossed paths with it a few times with good experiences... kind of
<Jigs> prince_jammys: already did, same result, i better restart my pc then i'll come back here
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok come back and let me know
<Dritzen> Night all
<onefunk> anyone know of a macdrive equivalent for ubuntu
<bazhang> cya
<ArthurArchnix> !goodbye | bazhang
<bazhang> what is macdrive onefunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> oh
<ArthurArchnix> :(
 * DASPRiD pats ArthurArchnix 
<onefunk> bazhang: it's a prog that allows me acces my mac formatted drive on pc
<DASPRiD> really, who wants to access a mac? :P
<pbne04> when I change graphics card driver under system-->administration-->screens and graphics, it doesnt save the settings - how do I fix this?
<gnychis> how do i get the update manager to start using the internet and stop using the cdrom? for example when i do sudo apt-get update it does "Ign cdrom:// ....."
<bazhang> onefunk: hfs+ not sure there
<onefunk> hah... i have tones of media that i need off it and we work cross platform with my project
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # in front of any deb.cdrom
<Jigs> prince_jammys: sir same error
<prince_jammys> Jigs: any luck? if not, you should paste the contents of fstab here
<Arelis> Hi people. I'm trying to run compiz on Ubuntu gutsy. It does it's usual checks, succeeds, but then fails to find compiz. this is the error message: /usr/bin/compiz: 378: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found <-- how can i fix that one?
<Jigs> prince_jammys: ok
<xiven> Hello
<vawksel> Gnome-Do is great, I got it up and running and it works really well
<prince_jammys> Jigs: do ::  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and paste in the paste bin
<Jigs> prince_jammys: w8
<prince_jammys> !paste | Jigs
<ubotu> Jigs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> Arelis: You can try reinstalling compiz
<xiven> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and...kdm starts up..but i get a shell screen, saying "No Screens Found"..how do I fix this?
<Gatton> onefunk, this page might have some useful info?  http://fosswire.com/2007/09/12/dealing-with-mac-formatted-drives-on-linux/
<Jigs> prince_jammys: heres the result of the mount > Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Arelis> ArthurArchnix: what packages?
<Jigs> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<Jigs>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<Jigs>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<Jigs> Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<Jigs>           your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:
<FloodBot3> Jigs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karuna_bdc> is it quicker to install packages from terminal?
<DASPRiD> ^_°
<DASPRiD> karuna_bdc, yes
<simplexio> Arelis: that /usr/bin/compiz script trys to start compiz from wrong place, locate compiz executable and modify script
<Gatton> karuna_bdc, once you are used to typing it synaptic seems dog slow
<Jigs> o boi
<xiven> Did anyone see my post?
<ArthurArchnix> Arelis: I think it would be: sudo apt-get --reinstall compiz* --purge   but wait a tic and see if someone corrects me.
 * DASPRiD is too lazy to correct ArthurArchnix 
<karuna_bdc> DASPRiD: ah no wonder. the package manager takes forever, Time to fire up the terminal!
<DASPRiD> karuna_bdc, hehe
<DASPRiD> why the heck isn't gnome-do in the repos btw?
<onefunk> gatton: thanks cheers
<ArthurArchnix> Arelis: reinstal does what it says, compiz* means reinstall everything with compiz in its name, and --purge means ignore all my old settings, restore to default.
<prince_jammys> Jigs: hold on, i'm seeing what this message is about
<icesword> hello
<ArthurArchnix> Arelis: You may need to restart x to take effect. Either logout and back in or hti ctrl alt backspace
<icesword> htt
<scraga2> I keep getting errors from apt-get and synaptic, "Unable to copy the user's Xautorization file." what have I done wrong?
<prince_jammys> Jigs: ok first let's double-check by pasting in the pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  ) the entire contents of the fstab file.  you can open it with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gnychis> how do i change mirrors for my repository access?
<ArthurArchnix> Arelis: If you don't want to do it from the command line, just go into synaptic, search for compiz, and reinstall.
<Cew27> hello all can someone help me here when i boot i get a few options of what to boot from there are some kernal options can anyone help me make my pc boot faster and clean up my menu.list
<cerberus> hello, when i use the command "head" its show me the first lines of the file, but if i want to see just the last (end) lines of the file does it possible ?
<ArthurArchnix> tail ?
<DASPRiD> gnome do is neat, indeed \o/
<panosru> hi, yesterday i run the update-manager -d to upgrade to 8.04 but in the middle of update (on the part of install the updates) i unintentionally cut the power of my computer and after that i have many problems. can anyone help me?
<ArthurArchnix> man tail tells you how
<bazhang> panosru: sounds bad
<Cew27> can anybody help me clean up by menu.lst
<ArthurArchnix> e.g., tail --lines=2 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArthurArchnix> cerberus: ^
<DASPRiD> hardy is in a stable phase yet?
<bazhang> DASPRiD: nay
<DASPRiD> good :)
<idyllic> Cew27: can u paste ur /boot/grub/menu.lst first for me to see?
<Cew27> idyllic: yeh hold on
<DASPRiD> btw ubuntu should install thunderbird by default, not epiphany
<Cew27> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jigs> prince_jammys: sir thank you very very much u did a very good job.. windows mounting successfullyyy.. what I did is, just restart the pc and load windows system and shut it down neatly.. then back to linux and mounting success
<prince_jammys> Jigs: very good
<bazhang> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ add your ideas here DASPRiD ;]
<Cew27> idyllic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57796/
<DASPRiD> bazhang, ah ^^
<panosru> bazhang yes it is bad... now after i login to my account nothing works, i can't click anyware its like a frozen graphic only mouse works and keyboard
<Gatton>  mmm frozen bubble. almost as addictive as peggle
<gorbier1> hi
<speart> hi all
<boohoo> my permission for a directory (d---rwxr-- 3 root     mygroup)
<boohoo> isn't that world readable?
<gorbier1> how do i change my gnome language within terminal?
<idyllic> Cew27: comment out line 12 to line 21, by adding a # infront
<idyllic> Cew27: reboot and voila
<panosru> bazhang this is what i'm geting: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bazhang> panosru: you could try booting up in cli mode and try to continue the dist-upgrade from there
<speart> anyone oc with ubuntu?
<flowOver> the 'taskbar' or whatever it's called at the bottom.  how can i style that like i can window borders
<boohoo> does CD require executable bit also set?
<bazhang> speart you have an actual question?
<panosru> bazhang i boot in recovery mode and from there i tried "dpkg --conficure -a" but didn't work i tried "apt-get install -f" but this didn't work to neither "aptitude disk-upgrade" worked... :(
<DASPRiD> bazhang, done :)
<speart> bazhang, just wanted to compare results, or get to know new tools
<DASPRiD> bazhang, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1136/ you surely vote yes for it? ;)
<prince_jammys> boohoo: yes
<Cew27> idyllic: ok done that, now is there anyway to speedup boot time at the moemtn it is about 30 seconds to login screen and then 10 after that
<bazhang> DASPRiD: of course ;]
<boohoo> prince_jammys: ahh explains it
<prince_jammys> boohoo: :)
<boohoo> i was pulling my hair off
<idyllic> Cew27: okay, my laptop also boot in about 30 secons
<prince_jammys> boohoo: yeah, x has special meaning when it comes to dirs
<mkquist> speart: u mean overclock?
<speart> mkquist, yeah
<idyllic> Cew27: there are several links floating around for you to reduce boot times, i didnt bookmark those. You should google urself, cos i need to go off.
<DASPRiD> bazhang, bah you voted it down, didnt you? :P
<bazhang> DASPRiD: not voted yet ;]
<DASPRiD> hm, ok, then the brainstorm users are quite active ;)
<Cew27> idyllic: ok
<boohoo> prince_jammys: but, shouldn't i be able to vi a file in that directory?
<speart> any tools for measuring system temps?
<mkquist> speart: cause thats a whole new set of problems...  you can create all sorts of probs w/oc'ing, but if your willing to do that you can't blame the OS, you just pushing things and I doubt you'll get much help w/that.. just my opinion...
<boohoo> even if the directory is not executable
<wols> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<goniochromism> i'm downloading the current hardy daily
<prince_jammys> boohoo: mmm good question. i don't know. you could make a couple of test dirs and see :)
<goniochromism> has anyone tried it out yet here?
<mkquist> speart: btw, ive done that in the past, but w/the proc speeds as they are now, I just don't see much point...
<prince_jammys> boohoo: you're right, i would think you could access the file directly
<wols> mkquist: getting a 3GHz cpu for 60EUR
<speart> mkquist, I know what to do, I run mem test and my motherboard bios is quite extensive. I run boinc and various java ides, there is a great speed boost for a 500MHZ dual core oc.
<mkquist> wols: well, uno your trying to cheat, now... idk... past me i think (speed is sooo cheap i think)
<wols> mkquist: my wallet of course!
<boohoo> prince_jammys: but if a file in a non-readable directory is world-readable, is it really world readable?
<boohoo> or only by the people who can enter the directory?
<speart> it's nice to have desktop tools for tracking the system
<prince_jammys> boohoo: it could have to do with conflicting permissions in your user/group (a guess)
<mkquist> speart: last time i bothered it was like and amd k6-2 350, ran at like 550, but I just don't see the need anymore... so g/l with that..  IMHO it's just easier to upgrade
<prince_jammys> boohoo: my understanding was that you could access it directly, even if the parent dir is not readable. but i definitely could be wrong on that
<speart> mkquist, but that's not fun
<gold44_> .
<Wobbo> !dvd | Wobbo
<bazhang> goniochromism: you should check #ubuntu+1
<LDS_Trooper> I need the terminal command to remove a directory
<speart> and just for the record, my system is more stable with overclocking
<LDS_Trooper> please
<bashca> hi there
<prince_jammys> LDS_Trooper: rm -r dir_name
<mkquist> wols: just seems like speed is soo cheap that the downsides now don't justifye the returns.  I'm of the opion that the OC's from the past made it clear to the proc companies that they had more to get. so now they (the companies themselves) are pushing so hard its lucky to get much out of an OC
<bashca> LDS_Trooper,  #rm -Rf  dir
<LDS_Trooper> prince_jammys thanks
<goniochromism> cd #ubuntu+1
<goniochromism> oops
<mkquist> wols: but i could be wrong of course
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> goniochromism: too much time in the terminal ;] /join
<mkquist> wols: its like by the time u spend to make a system OC u can just spen almost the same to upgrade w/o the headaches
<mkquist> spend* sry
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mkquist> wols: just my opinion at this point...  returns not being justified anymore... unless its just for fun..
<speart> ok dropping this topic, but it took me just 15 minutes to tweak the system
<bazhang> mkquist: see above
<mkquist> bazhang: above? which.. now im curious... not like i wouldtnt like to cheat some speed myself...
<bazhang> the offtopic part ;]
<mkquist> the !ot?
<wols> yes
<speart> i'm there fellow ocers
<wols> speart: have you seen the factoid?
<mkquist> so ubuntu+1?
<speart> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wols> mkquist: your babble is OT on any channel
<wols> you can annyo ##hardware if you insist tho
<mkquist> of course, but..
<wols> please drop it already
<mkquist> wols: i wasnt babbling about OC'ing.. someone else was...  I was just thowing my 2 cents in..
<wols> the other guy was sorta on topic. you weren
<wols> t
<mkquist> ic ok
<wols> speart: did you see the factoid?
<mkquist> wols: wait how was i off? wasnt trying to be i assure.
<speart> yeah wols
<mkquist> sry if i got that wrong. not intentional to be sure
<wols> mkquist: go finally away. please
<mkquist> please
<mkquist> dont be rude
<wols> you are still OT ffs!
<mkquist> fine done then
<ThreeFingerPete> if i copy my partitions to a second drive; and later copy it back, will it be functional?
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: your /home?
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: dont you ever leave chat? :) no, i got full compiz working with 7.10 and a radeon 9600 card. but my game needs the opengl resources. I dont want to go through that config nightmare. I've been doing it since i got the dual core working again
<mkquist> join #ot
<cerberus> does it possible to restart server(restart the computer) from romote access via terminal ?
<mkquist> sry
<allorder> why ubuntu doesnt have an integrated firewall ?
<wols> cerberus: sudo shutdown -r now
<wols> allorder: what do you need one for?
<pecisk_> cerberus: sudo reboot
<simplexio> ThreeFingerPete: yes, but watch user rights
<wols> and it does btw
<ThreeFingerPete> allorder: it doesnt need it
<bazhang> allorder iptables is it; you can use firestarter as a gui
<simplexio> allorder: it dosn't need it
<prince_jammys> !firewall | allorder
<ubotu> allorder: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<simplexio> allorder: and iptbles is there
<pecisk_> allorder: would be nice to have, but there is no real pressure to do it, as Ubuntu follow zero ports open policy by default
<allorder> iptables isnt user friendly
<simplexio> allorder: try firestarter
<wols> allorder: a firewall is not for users?
<pecisk_> allorder: install Firestarter
<simplexio> allorder: firewall settings shouldn't be something that users config
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install firestarter allorder ;]
<allorder> thx but why it doesnt need it
<simplexio> allorder: no open ports as default
<ThreeFingerPete> allorder: some users might open ports and then need a firewall
<pecisk_> allorder: because there is no open ports by default and all security issues, if there are any, aren't related to firewall.
<sysadmin-lb22> does ipw2200 on ubuntu support injection ? or do I have to patch it ?
<allorder> ya but unknown security issue will be protected with firewall..
<mkquist> allorder: firewall is part of linux, so u don't need to worry about it unless u need to manually configure..  It's called iptables
<Gatton> nighters
<bazhang> allorder this is not ##windows ;]
<pecisk_> allorder: says who? with no ports open, there is nothing for firewall to protect
<pecisk_> allorder: uknown security problem can be only local user root exploit, DoS, etc.
<pecisk_> allorder: using user locally
<allorder> if a program open a port without my permission, firewall will block it by default.. ?
<bazhang> !lnw
<ubotu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<bazhang> see above allorder
<Squawk> guys, linux firewall (netfilter, with usrespace tools iptables) is set to allow all connections by default with ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but bittorrent opens some ports right?
<pecisk_> allorder: aha, that is valid issue, but so far no official repository apps won't open _unknown_ ports
<abujana> hi
<ThreeFingerPete> question: does wine suffer from windows virii?
<simplexio> allorder: you cant open ports under 1000 without root permissions, and even if "user" installs some program that allows access, attacker would have only users permissions
<pecisk_> allorder: Ubuntu justs respects user whishes and don't control it because it "thinks" that user knows what to do
<abujana> i am asking if anyone tried master shaper with ubuntu server
<abujana> ???
<Squawk> ThreeFingerPete, you can actualy find some good articles on that online, where people have tried to intentionaly infect themselves, with mixed results
<abujana> or any other bandwidth controller
<pecisk_> ThreeFingerPete: on very limited basis
<simplexio> abujana: kernel + iputils2 when using gentoo, probably same packages are in ubuntu
<bazhang> this is getting waaaay offtopic ;]
<pecisk_> in fact, there was very nice idea to allow clamav scan exe before running it on wine
<Squawk> simplexio, whats the scenario here, wherever there is software thats buggy there are ways into a system
<simplexio> Squawk: well my opinion is that if computer has users, game is allreadyd lost when talking about 100% security
<Squawk> simplexio, if a computer is connected to hte internet security is lost, firewall or not
<josh> does ubuntu have an RDP client by default ?
<simplexio> Squawk: not
<allorder> pecisk: good call, but its a philosophy of a pure debian,slackware,bsd
<pecisk_> josh, yes
<allDan> help i cant play mp3 on my ubuntu
<allDan> what shall i install
<Squawk> simplexio, not what?
<ThreeFingerPete> Squawk: and pecisk: thanks. tomorrow my brother will be a new linux user and will be happy to hear that
<simplexio> Squawk: if there is no users then it isnt, and newer really uses net conenction
<gold44> where's a good tutorial for tftpd? where's the folder when i can put iso and bin images?
<bazhang> install ubuntu-restricted-extras allDan
<pecisk_> josh, Applications => Internet => Terminal server client
<allDan> thanks
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<Squawk> simplexio, if you think you can connect a computer to the internet with 100% certainty of no risk then you do not understand the nature of the internet
<pecisk_> :)
<RookieX> Heya
<abujana> does ubuntu has a web interface installed
<abujana> ?
<bazhang> firefox abujana?
<Squawk> abujana, web interfeace? firefox?
<abujana> no
<abujana> like webmin
<abujana> ??
<bazhang> hmm
<gold44> where is /etc/inetd.conf ?
<gold44> ubuntu don't have it
<bazhang> ebox is what you want abujana
<simplexio> Squawk: ... i mean, if you dont use that computer at all, have no services, and you dont update assuming that your installed programs are good ,there is no real risk
<dgjones> !webmin | abujana
<ubotu> abujana: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Squawk> simplexio, minimal maybe, but there is a risk. gold44 what exactly are you trying to do?
<pecisk_> gold44: propably it is xinetd?
<abujana> thanks
<abujana> does it support squid
<abujana> ?
<simplexio> Squawk: of course 100% secure computer is under 100m concrete, no users, no access means it secure
<pecisk_> abujana: yes, check their website
<pecisk_> abujana: Features section
<Squawk> simplexio, the point im making is that I would firewall any computer off, no matter what it is used for
<josh> thankyou pecisk
<simplexio> Squawk: but question was is there need for iptables as deafult and i say no
<simplexio> Squawk: and i dont
<bazhang> could you firewall users take it to offtopic? ;]
<gold44> Squawk: trying to setup tftpd server. i installed it, it's running. now where should i place my goodies? pecisk
<pecisk_> :)
<DASPRiD> gold44, better use proftpd
<gold44> pecisk no xineted in /etc
<RookieX> Im running ubuntu on my DELL Inspiron 1520 Laptop, with Intel Graphics X3100, could someone help me get the drivers setup?
<pecisk_> gold44: tried to reach man page or /usr/share/doc/tftpd docs?
<pecisk_> gold44: really don't know, haven't used it
<simplexio> Squawk: there is no protection for stupid admin and allmoust no protextio for stupid users
<gold44> pecisk man page no help. trying /usr/ll..... that link now
<crow> anyone available to help me with somth?
 * gold44 looking up proftpd
<Squawk> gold44, personaly when I run an ftp server I create a new user "ftp", give him a home directory, and then give anyone who wants ftp access to that user account. YOu will have to figure out the tftpd config file yourself though
<Squawk> simplexio, amen to that ;)
<pecisk_> gold44: try /etc/xinetd/ or somewhere there
<crow> I got 3 partitions on my disc. 1 ubuntu, 1 xp(fat32), and one neutral(fat32). my windows reads the two fat32 partitions, but my ubuntu reads only it's own partition, and the one windows is installed. how do I mount the neutral one, so ubuntu could read it?
<neo> help on installing themes in ubuntu
<gold44> pecisk  no not in there
<pecisk_> gold44: wait a sec
<crackhead100_> help, please anyone.. i keep getting NO DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED.. in trying to set up my wireless.. wireless card fine. driver fine. router fine. dhcp. wep 10 digit hex key. windows can connect fine..
<Squawk> crow, for a one off mount, do "mkdir /media/dirname && mount -t fat32 /dev/partid /media/dirname"
<Squawk> crackhead100_, is the dhcp server running, and does it have a big enough pool of ip addresses to allocate one to your wireless?
<gold44> Squawk: that's no different from ssh with sftp, if you set it up that way is there? maybe i not understand u correctly
<Squawk> gold44, he said tftpd
<crackhead100_> Squawk: it's a dlink router. it has a huge pool. there are only two computers using the connection.
<pecisk_> crackhead100_: tried with NetworkManager?
<crow> Squawk, I choose the dirname?
<gold44> DASPRiD: proftpd will make my life easy?
<Squawk> crow, yes
<crackhead100_> pecisk: tried with networkmanager. fails. no luck.
<crow> how does it know to choose the right one?
<crackhead100_> (network manager is just calling the same command line requests.. )
<Squawk> crow, the right one what?
<crow> partition
<DASPRiD> gold44, yes it will :)
<pecisk_> this is very popular issue, even with Windows
<Squawk> crackhead100_, firewall blocking the dhcp request?
<crackhead100_> pecisk_: yes, it sure is..
<DASPRiD> gold44, it will suffer all your needs
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i dont belive so. how do i check?
<neo> help on installing themes in ubuntu
<neo> help on installing themes in ubuntu
<neo> help on installing themes in ubuntu
<pecisk_> crackhead100_: I suggest you to change card settings, however I am not sure about the way of doing this
<crow> 'partid' is some id of the partition, or I should type 'partid' there?
<gold44> DASPRiD: you mentioned it, but i got lots of interesting responds. so i better talk to them, while topic is hot =)
<DASPRiD> neo, first get help against your spam
<crackhead100_> pecisk_: that's not very helpful.
<Squawk> crackhead100_, simple answer, run "sudo iptables -vnL" and see if there is a firewall as such
<crackhead100_> ok, one sec. will pastebin result.
<DASPRiD> gold44, well if you are still interested, punsh me ;P
<neo> checked it!!!!    now help!
<gold44> punsh?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: they all appear to be blank.. input.. nothing listed.. forward nothing listed.. output nothing listed..
<DASPRiD> hm dunno
<pecisk_> crackhead100_: what is your wireless card?
<Squawk> crow, put my name when you type, I nearly missed it. partid will be something like /dev/hda3
<Squawk> crackhead100_, ok its not firewall, so have to look elsewhere
<crackhead100_> pecisk_: a belkin usb wireless adapter. very simple.
<pecisk_> crackhead100_: what chipset?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, can you do iwlist interfacename scan?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i'm all ears..
<gold44> DASPRiD: last q, before install. will proftpd let me change port?not use 69 as defaul
<josh_> hey
<crow> thanks
<Squawk> crackhead100_, basicaly that should see if you can see the connection
<DASPRiD> gold44, you mean not use 21 as default, dont you?
<neo> how do i install themes in ubuntu?
<Joshyboy> i love ubuntu
<crow> Squawk, how do I see the partid?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i can see the proper network essid with the scan.
<gold44> DASPRiD: no, 69 T ftpd, not ftpd.
<DASPRiD> gold44, now i'm confused, thanks
<Squawk> crackhead100_, check wep password, nothing wrong then that I can think of immediately
<crow> Squawk, u said somth like /dev/hda3, how can I know for sure?
<pecisk_> gold44: about xinetd, if you have installed it - which I doubt now - then you should have /etc/xinetd.conf which is general config and /etc/xinet.d/ which is seperated config files for each of services. It would be better to keep it that way :)
<gold44> DASPRiD: TFTPD not FTPD
<Squawk> crow, can you do "sudo fdisk" and then press "p", and show me the results ina  pm (probably about 5 lines of text)
<neo> how do i install themes in ubuntu?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i know the password is correct
<DASPRiD> gold44, ok nvm, understood it wrong, stay with tftpd :)
<gold44> pecisk buntu default install, never gave me xinetd
<mkquist> noe, have u tried system/pref/appearance?
<mkquist> neo: sry last for u...
<pecisk_> gold44: exactly, because xinetd by default would be very huge security issue :)
<pecisk_> gold44: install it
<mkquist> neo: check system/preferences/appearance
<pecisk_> gold44: sudo apt-get install xinetd
<sarah__> hi, im in network manager, and i hit unlock then change some stuff, then when it should reload it says "The configuration could not be saved You are not allowed to modify the system configuration ()" even though i have sudo privliges, could it be my write access to the config file was removed somehow? how do i find out where it is and fix that?
<DASPRiD> today is a good day to fry
<pecisk_> gold44: but first check if you really really need it
<Squawk> crackhead100_, do you have dhcp server configured correctly in your net config? tbh I havnt done this under ubuntu (only gentoo) so not sure where the config is kept
<crackhead100_> Squawk: the server is a router. where else is my server configured? I dont kno what you mean
<gold44> pecisk_: no i don't. i just found a link for tftpd. let me try that first
<crow> Squawk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57799/
<pecisk_> gold44: wait, just install it with apt-get
<neo> where do i download the themes from??/        in which format   ????   i downloaded a theme and it said that format was invalid
<Squawk> crackhead100_, I mean where did you configure your wireless? YOu must have config file, can you show me it?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i can actually get a connection from another ubuntu machine, a laptop, through nm-applet
<ArthurArchnix> You guys/girls know any good links for settings up a basic hosts file? I want to ease up the load on adblock and I read that the hosts file is even better than adblock (makes browsing faster, etc)
<crackhead100_> Squawk: which config file do you want to see?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, sorry man, should have been more specific. I need you to run "fdisk /dev/hda", or "fdisk /dev/sda" one will give output, one wont
<neo> where do i download the themes from??/        in which format   ????   i downloaded a theme and it said that format was invalid
<Arelis> Hi there. Can anybody help me with a complicated problem with my PC that goes further than only Ubuntu? It's about segmentation faults and random crashes in every distribution
<Squawk> crackhead100_, anything to do with wireless
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i didnt do any manual file configs, except for /etc/net*/networkinterfaces.. i added "auto eth1.. iface inet eth1 dhcp"
<crackhead100_> or whatever properly
<mkquist> neo: check www.gnome-look.org
<Arelis> And if so, can you please join #helparelis to avoid the overhead of this channel?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, ok, hmm
<ThreeFingerPete> i just tried something and it worked so well i wanted to tell everyone. sudo gedit /etc/make_it_all_work_perfect.conf
<ArthurArchnix> !hosts
<gold44> pecisk_: xinetd vs inetd ? one for x i supposed. but other than that, is one newer than the other?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allorder> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pecisk_> gold44: of course xinetd, because it is more secure
<Arelis> Hi there. Can anybody help me with a complicated problem with my PC that goes further than only Ubuntu? It's about segmentation faults and random crashes in every distribution, and more weird stuff. If so, can you please join #helparelis to help me?
<achilles616> hello everyone
<Squawk> crackhead100_, what does ifconfig interfacename give?
<gold44> pecisk_: ok, usually, i prefer to install non X stuff. that's ONE dependence less
<pecisk_> gold44: by the way, you can install tftpd by apt-get install tftpd
<Squawk> Arelis, seg faults accross distributions suggest bad RAM, check your RAM with memtest
<gold44> pecisk_: am already running tftpd-hpa
<pecisk_> gold44: that name is confusing, it has no way any connection with Xorg or X-Windows
<Arelis> Squawk: i already did that. Also spinrite, so it's not the harddisk either
<pecisk_> gold44: nice, so why do you need xinetd then?
<neo> gtk1.0 or gtk2.0    or     should i download special theme for compiz?????         and will ordinary theme work with compiz??????
<gold44> pecisk_: u told me to install it. and i am hesitant to do so.
<simplexio> Arelis: random segfault usually mean that you have broken hardware
<pecisk_> neo: ordinary theme will work with compiz and of course gtk2.0
<ssn> hi
<Squawk> crackhead100_, have you tried setting an ip manualy, and checking that the problem is infact dhcp?
<pecisk_> gold44: ok, then I misunderstood you
<pecisk_> gold44: what do you want to achieve? tftpd is up and running, yes?
<Squawk> crow, you having problems?
<gold44> pecisk_: yes. where's the folder when i can put iso and bin images?
<simplexio> Arelis: run memtest for 2days, if no errors then it isnt in your memory
<crackhead100_> Squawk: what do you mean? how do i set it manually?
<gold44> pecisk_: iam getting to that right now.
<crow> Squawk, I think I can handle it now.. thanks
<ssn> does anyone know how to tell apt-build that it should continue to build world and not to restart the whole process from the first package on?
<pecisk_> crackhead100_: I am very sure that either firmware is lacking (and if it is Belkin USB wifi, then I guess it is Broadcom there), or some settings aren't right, try to tweak them using iwconfig
<Arelis> simplexio: i ran it for 5 hours. but please join #helparelis if you want to help me
<simplexio> i allready have 20 channels in mut irssi
<crackhead100_> pecisk_: that's not helpful unless you can be a LOT more specific..
<sarah__> hi, im in network manager, and i hit unlock then change some stuff, then when it should reload it says "The configuration could not be saved You are not allowed to modify the system configuration"
<crackhead100_> Squawk: how do i set it up manually? what do you mean?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, go to "system, administration, network", click on the wireless interface, and select properties
<crackhead100_> sarah__  run networkmanager as sudo
<pecisk_> crackhead100_, I can't because I don't know nor your chipset nor your network settings. I am not magician :)
<Squawk> crackhead100_, and then give it an ip address on the right subnet, along with the correct netmask and default gw, and see if you can connect that way
<pecisk_> gold44: I will check it, wait a sec
<sarah__> crackhead100_: thx, but then it wont even let me hit the unlock button :(
<Squawk> sarah__, what are you trying to change?
<pecisk_> sarah__: it is hardy? this is official stable releases support channel, and yes, I know that bug and it is very nasty
<simplexio> sarah__: then you dont need to unlock it, you have then right yo use it
<Squawk> sarah__, if you cant use the gui, open up the config file iteself and change it by hand
<ssn> does anyone know how to tell apt-build that it should continue to build world and not to restart the whole process from the first package on?
<pecisk_> he is using hardy with policykit stuff
<neo> i downloaded a file in tar format    and it said that file format was not valid       .......     files are in which format??????
<sarah__> Squawk: put in the password for my wireless
<crackhead100_> Squawk: how do i know what the right "subnet" or "Netmask" is, and aren't they the same??
<DASPRiD> neo, tar or tar.gz?
<sarah__> pecisk: yeah hardy
<crackhead100_> Squawk: how do i kno what my gateaway address is, or is that the ip address of the router, as i know it?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, do you know hte ip address of the router?
<simplexio> crackhead100_: if you have default its 255.255.255.0
<sarah__> simplexio: it wont let me unlock it
<crackhead100_> simplexio: yeah, i assume it's all default..
<neo> how can i install additional desklets???
<bullgard4> Is 'Festival' the major Ubuntu text to speech program, or another one?
<Squawk> sarah__, ok gimme one sec, not quite sure where ubuntu stores the wep password
<simplexio> sarah__: noidea, i dont have hardy
<DASPRiD> neo, get screenlets instead of desklets
<sarah__> Squawk: thanks
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i dont thinkm it worked. was the gateway address the ip of the router?
<neo> how can i get them???
<sarah__> it worked before i rebooted
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i put 192.168.0.1 which is the ip of the router, but it didn't work.. just tried to ping www.google.com.. unknonw.. nothing..
<simplexio> crackhead100_: you dont need it
<DASPRiD> neo: http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home
<Squawk> gateway is hte ip of the router (192.168.1.1 probably), dns server should be the same, netmaks probably 255.255.255.0, and ip address something like 192.168.1.5
<simplexio> crackhead100_: you can est if network work pinging your other computer
<sarah__> crackhead100_: try 192.168.1.1?
<simplexio> crackhead100_: assuming that you dont have any idiotic firewall isntalled which block icmp
<KnightWse> does anybody know how to import an sql database ,
<Squawk> crackhead100_, if hte router is 192.168.0.1, put your ip address as 192.168.0.5
<Squawk> KnightWse, import it into what?
<simplexio> KnightWse: depends
<crackhead100_> simplexio: there's no firewall at all
<Squawk> crackhead100_, the gateway/dns server both need to be set to your router
<crackhead100_> Squawk: I put my pi as ....100... and the router is....1
<neo> i installed ¨art manager ¨     it starts and exits without any error     how can i solve it????
<KnightWse> squawk : I have an SQL database (LAMP) that holds all of my Joomla records , I would like to move servers and import this SQL database into mysql so i can use it again with Joomla
<crackhead100_> Squawk: what about "hosts'?
<simplexio> KnightWse: mysql or postgresql as db server ?
<Squawk> sarah__, have a look in /etc/network/interfaces, and see if there is mention of WEP
<KnightWse> simplexio : Mysql
<Squawk> crackhead100_, you need nothing in hosts
<Squawk> you need, in the first tab, ip address, netmask and gateway, and in the dns tab, you need a dns server, which is your router ip
<sarah__> Squawk: yes there is thanks =p
<simplexio> KnightWse: sudo apt-get install mysql-admin, and you have nice gui for it
<Squawk> crackhead100_, after that it should work. If it doesnt there is a problem that is not dhcp related but actualy network related
<crackhead100_> Squawk: i added the router ip to the dns as well..
<KnightWse> but I have no gui on that machine
<crackhead100_> how do i test if it worked?
<neo> DASPRiD, i installed ¨art manager ¨     it starts and exits without any error     how can i solve it????
<Squawk> crackhead100_, ping 192.168.0.1
<ThreeFingerPete> if i install a extended partition on a drive, do all partitions have to be in it?
<simplexio> KnightWse: then install it machine which has GUI, then tell mysql-admin to connect machine whre you have db
<LimCore> if Ubuntu a BugWare?
<KnightWse> ok :) i'll look
<crackhead100_> Squawk: it says desitnation host unreachable..
<Squawk> ThreeFingerPete, all partitions after the first 3
<LimCore> I daily find serious bugs in any application, wth?
<sarah__> Squawk: fixed that =p, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart didnt cause me to get connected though.... ideas plz?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, type "route", and pm me the results
<crackhead100_> Squawk: that is a lie, however.. the laptop can connect to it fine, with all the expected settings.. it's running ubuntu
<neo> DASPRiD, i installed ¨art manager ¨     it starts and exits without any error     how can i solve it????
<ThreeFingerPete> Squawk: thanks. i need to install ubuntu on a drive with vista and it has 4 partitions. i can get rid of a few though
<Squawk> sarah__, firewall, dhcp server, manual config set wrong, router config....
<simplexio> KnightWse: export  mysqldump -u DBUSER -p DBNAME > DBNAME.sql, import mysql -p -h DBSERVER dbname < dbname.sql
<simplexio> KnightWse: from cmdline
<crackhead100_> Squawk: the results are " Destination Gateway Genmask  Flags metrix ref use iface.. then second line corresponding... 192.168.0.0    *     255.255.255.0   U   0      0      0     eth1
<Squawk> ThreeFingerPete, you need to get rid of the last partition, create it as an extended partitoi, and then put as many partitions as you want within the extended partition
<sarah__> dhcp. password, etc is working for my laptop :(
<sarah__> illl doublecheck
<ThreeFingerPete> Squawk: music to my ears
<Squawk> crackhead100_, you have an entry "default"?
<crackhead100_> the kernel ip routing table is not taking the right destination or gateway info.. it should be 192.168.0.1 or something.. wtf?
<KnightWse> Thanxs Simplecia , Thanx Swuack
<sarah__> (last time worked after i selected the network from network-admin) Squawk
<LimCore> when ubutnu will catch up with windows in terms on stability of its programs?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: an entry default where??
<simplexio> KnightWse: http://www.modwest.com/help/kb6-241.html there, first hit in google
<KnightWse> Thank you :)
<simplexio> LimCore: :)
<Squawk> crackhead100_, in route. Ok, try "route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<LimCore> simplexio: seriously, how long can one wait :(
<crackhead100_> Squawk: and then?
<Squawk> sarah__, not sure
<chaozone> hi kann mir vielleicht jemand kurz helfen mein, dass mein wlan auch unter windows xp über vmware läuft?!
<mewshi> meow
<pecisk_> LimCore: can be more specific? :)
<Squawk> crackhead100_, try pinging it again. If that fails, try restarting the interface
<simplexio> LimCore: you mean those nice gui progs that help ypu configure system
<crackhead100_> Squawk: ping failed. how do i restart? what's the command?
<Squawk> sarah__, same as crackhead, try restarting the interface
<LimCore> pecisk_: ubuntu is riddled with tons of bugs. I find bugs daily at least, and I report usually a few weekly. what the .... , windows programs where far more stable
<gold44> pecisk_: ok, trivail ftpd is up running on server. on client side, how do i connect to it and download files?
<LimCore> pecisk_: for specyfic examples, go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/
<Squawk> crackhead100_, try a go with ifconfig eth1 down, then ifconfig eth1 up (for now)
<gold44> pecisk_: sorry, do you mind change your nick to pecisk2 ? underscore give me trouble
<crackhead100_> Squawk: ok, restarted. now what?
<Squawk> ping it again
<simplexio> crackhead100_: try make broadcast ping, and see if anyone answers
<Squawk> sarah__, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Squawk> crackhead100_, if that doesnt work, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" You will lose internet possibly
<sarah__> did, all it does is says *Reconfiguring network interfaces... [OK]
<pecisk_> LimCore: sounds like theme for #ubuntu-offtopic, but answering you, I report and debug bugs for Ubuntu for three years. Most of platform is very stable. Yes, there are lot of small bugs. But they appear in very strange configurations and situations. There is no Launchpad for WIndows and OS X, and so any comparing is very speculative at best :)
 * domas cries at https://bugs.launchapad.net/ubuntu/+source/findutils/+bug/164484
<crackhead100_> simplexio: i really need the directions to be letter specific. i dont kno how to do that..
<Squawk> sarah__, see if it now works?
<pecisk2> gold44: sure :)
<sarah__> connect: Network in unreachable
<simplexio> crackhead100_: ifconfig, check bcast address then ping -b that address
<pecisk2> sarah__: do you use Hardy?
<sarah__> Squawk: networking  restart doesnt try to dhcp discover
<crackhead100_> Squawk: reconfrigured network interfaces.. now what?
<sarah__> pecisk sure do was the only one i could get to actually run hehe
<Squawk> sarah__, do you have "dhcp" as part of your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Squawk> crackhead100_, ping again
<simplexio> LimCore: well Opera9.5beta2 is only program that i have "problems"
<LimCore> pecisk2: crash is no small bug
<Squawk> crackhead100_, always ping, its the best test
<crackhead100_> Squawk: still ping fail on 192 168 0 1.. the router ip..
<crackhead100_> unreachable
<LimCore> simplexio: I have problems with any program I run.  and they are often confirmed, so its not my error or hardware problem
<simplexio> anyone know if lastest stable opera supports flash ?
<pecisk2> sarah__: then please support this bug with comment that you have it too https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/193661. It is similar, I have that error message that I can't save settings too, but after that everything I change network-admin drops.
<pecisk2> LimCore: could be more specific?
<sarah__> Squawk: yes -> audo lo \n iface lo inet loopback \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp \n wireless-key STUFF \n wireless essid linux
<crackhead100_> Squawk: you get that? still ping failure.
<LimCore> pecisk2: today kmail crapped out on me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/196926
<Squawk> crackhead100_, well since we gave your computer an ip address on the right subnet, it has the correct braodcast, you have gateway configured and a dns server (not actualy necessary to ping the touer), and no firewall, then the problem is not in your network settings. So look at your hardware somehow, or double check your settings
<pecisk2> ok, it is KDE
<LimCore> pecisk2: in last weeks kmail presentet an EPIC FAILURE several other times, mainly when using imap or pgp
<crackhead100_> Squawk: "look at my hardware"? i don't kno what to do
<simplexio> LimCore: that's is not ubuntu problem it's kmail bug, even if ubuntu tracks them
<LimCore> simplexio: I know
<sarah__> pecisk ah ok ill try to help that one after i fix mine =p
<Squawk> crackhead100_, neither do I, we exhuasted all networking possibilities
<pecisk2> LimCore: I very rarely expierence crash on Ubuntu/Gnome these days, can't say anything about KDE or Kmail
<LimCore> simplexio: I didnt said who fault it was, still Ubuntu is riddled with bugs. as most other distros probably; Therefore my question, when ubuntu/linux world will catch up to windows finally
<Squawk> sarah__, put "auto" infront of the interface? is audo a typo in here or in the config?
<crackhead100_> Squawk: anyone else in here know how to troubleshoot a wireless card?
<LimCore> simplexio: for end user it makes small difference is it ubuntu project or upstream or pizza guy to be balemed :)
<LimCore> blamed
<Squawk> crackhead100_, no clue, im nothing to do with ubuntu devs, I just know my way around linux
<pecisk2> LimCore: such bugs are on Windows, and they aren't main reason for user to decide use or not to use Ubuntu
<LimCore> pecisk2: no, they are not
<crackhead100_> Squawk: if it can see the list of wireless networks avilable in the area, though, shouldnt that mean the card is working???
<simplexio> LimCore: dunno are just unlucky, but like i said only annoying bug that i have is opera 9.50beta2 + flash
<pecisk2> LimCore: I would like to see overall Ubuntu quality rise too, but it is matter of doing, than talking
<LimCore> pecisk2: somehow windows program show much lower amount of bugs in most applications
<simplexio> LimCore: and i run gnome desktop version
<LimCore> (except for applications written my M$ itself, like IE)
<pecisk2> LimCore: yes, they are. I am 10 years support guy and I know what I am talking about
<Squawk> crackhead100_, yes, and since we have established that your network settings are correct, then there is no reason for you not to connect? essid wrong maybe?
<pecisk2> LimCore: then you propably haven't used Windows seriously
<LimCore> pecisk2: care to show me such epic failure in windows email client?
<pecisk2> LimCore: sure, Outlook Express have been a joke for most of it's existence. Ok, this is offtopic already :)
<sarah__> Squawk: ah thx might be problem :) should i add audo wlan0 \n before the iface wlan0 inet.... one?>
<LimCore> pecisk2: TheBat email client showed any bug   ZERO    times over using it for 2-3 years DAILY.   kmail crashed 3 times and show other problems 5 times in last 2 months.
<simplexio> LimCore: he probably can't, usually those just silently destroy your mail archives and claim everything ok
<LimCore> pecisk2: I said, except programs by M$ itself
<sarah__> or just auto on the same line?
<Squawk> sarah__, yes, but its "auto", not audo
<jastiv> how about starting by haveing a program that changes wav and midi into ogg in the repositories!
<LimCore> simplexio:   TheBat email client showed any bug   ZERO    times over using it for 2-3 years DAILY. and I was often using archive it was as it should be.  While  kmail crashed 3 times and show other problems 5 times in last 2 months.
<simplexio> LimCore: so why you want use buggy development soft, i have no problems with evolution
<pecisk2> exactly
<Squawk> sarah__, crackhead100_, I have to go, dentist appointment ;(. pm me ifyou still havnt fixed it, il be back later
<pale-yafa> hi, I just updated my computer, and now postgres is not working? do i have to install it again or what ?
<cion> hey all, I installed a LAMP stack in 7.04 to use PHP Point of sale system, but since then I can't enter my gmail account...anyone has an idea of why?
<neo> DASPRiD, i installed ¨art manager ¨     it starts and exits without any error     how can i solve it????
<LimCore> well I like kmail better
<LimCore> if kmail is such an epic failure, it should be kicked out of ubuntu
<LimCore> or ubuntu should ask:  this software is a frigging epic FAILURE with not QA team at all,  are you shure you want to install this crap [ ]yes  [x]no
<simplexio> LimCore: ding ding. you are using ubuntu linux distro now, you can choose ewhat you use, dont like evolution, try kmail, it's buggy, fix it, wait someone to fix it, or change to another client
<sarah__> Squawk: omg THANKS SO MUCH worked
<Henk> Is somebody here known with multi duo videocards?
<sarah__> your amazing
<pecisk2> LimCore: maybe then just go out and report those bugs, pressure devs, etc. to fix those bugs which irrigate you? You are geek (I presume), so improve quality of Kmail and Ubuntu. Don't bitch. Don't moan. It won't help anyone :)
<LimCore> pecisk2: I do it
<crackhead100_> sarah__: what did you do to get things to work??
<pecisk2> LimCore: nice then :)
<LimCore> perhaps I should make a page about crappy programs.
<LimCore> like... krap.org
<pecisk2> why? ;)
<kalatian> I've got an USB hard drive (Seagate FreeAgent), and it keeps dying on me with the dmesg output found here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57802/ (basically, IO errors and device D/C) -- anyone have any idea why and any suggestions on how to fix it?
<LimCore> most bugs seem to be in K applications somehow
<simplexio> LimCore: you can complain that M$ dosenät fix problems, you can whine that adobe dosn't fix bug in their products, after all you have paid for them
<LimCore> but then I use K apps the most
<crackhead100_> sarah__: what did you do to get things to work??
<pecisk2> LimCore: which version of Ubuntu you use?
<simplexio> LimCore: Kde3.5 or 4 in use ?
<LimCore> simplexio: for the last time,  EXCEPT programs by M$
<LimCore> simplexio: current 7.10 amd64
<pecisk2> amd64?
<LimCore> yes
<sarah__> crackhead100_: i didnt fix the GUI problem, but i manually edited  /etc/network/interfaces and then did the /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pecisk2> 64-bit version?
<LimCore> yeees
<simplexio> i run 32bit on amd64 and no problems
<pecisk2> it is known to be much less stable as 32bit
<sarah__> i added auto wlan0 before the iface wlan0 line
<LimCore> well i run 64bit and lots of
<neo> i installed ¨art manager ¨     it starts and exits without any error     how can i solve it????
<ere4si> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<simplexio> LimCore: you have more that 4G RAM
<LimCore> simplexio: not yet
<crackhead100_> sarah__: that's even more complicated.. can you pastebin.ca.. what your interfaces document looks like??
<LimCore> 32bit is so 1990's
<simplexio> LimCore: then it should be pretty much same to run it much more stable 32-bit
<ere4si> 64 bit is so immature
<neville_> 48-bit?
<LimCore> 64b may run faster as it uses all registers
<ere4si> he
<LimCore> afair, no?
<simplexio> not really that much faster
<LimCore> x2 more registers can be epic speedup probably
<pecisk2> yes, it should. But it is more error prone, because lot of apps use 32-bit way of thinking
<dny> Is there a way to make the archive manager open .ace files?  ;o
<ere4si> apps need to be 64 bit written
<simplexio> LimCore: or calculate it this way 32-bit no problems, 64-bit bit faster, but you gonna have come problems
<LimCore> ere4si: only if the developers where brain dead
<khaniss> bonjour y'a til un français s'il vous plait
<ere4si> it's the kiss principle
<pecisk2> LimCore: unfortunately, not all devs are that perfect
<ArthurArchnix> phh... what's up with windows live? I block cookies by default and add exceptions to sites I choose. But windows live is demanding that I enable cookies globally. It must be using some hidden urls or something? In addition to just being 'windowsish'.
<simplexio> like we saw when local root exlpoit hit linux kernel .17->.24 were affected
<wols> ArthurArchnix: it uses shit domains like passport.net and such probably
<crackhead100_> Can anyone help me get my wireless network card working???
<ArthurArchnix> wols: Yeah... ok, well, I'm gonna go ask in the windows forum. I'll try to blend in.. :)
<LimCore> pecisk2: strange, somehow my code doesnt care 32 or 64b
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ echo "All your bases are belong to us" | festival --tts; WARNING; No default voice found in ("/usr/share/festival/voices/") either no voices unpacked or voice-path is wrong; Scheme interpreter will work, but there is no voice to speak with. WARNING:  EST Error: {FND} Feature Token_Method not defined." How can I unpack 'voices'?
<simplexio> LimCore: what you code ?
<DASPRiD> 64b \o/
<pecisk2> LimCore: well, how complex it is? Because mail client IS complex code
<LimCore> pecisk2: simmilar level of complexity, just x50 times less.  but the principle is same
<pecisk2> LimCore: mail clients is one of those apps for which user expects them to load gigabytes information in matter of secs, index in matter of secs, show all headers, scroll faster, etc.
<LimCore> pecisk2: other programs are bugridden too
<LimCore> even psi, a trivial jabber IM is broken
<LimCore> I would use other IM client... but they are all broken
<pecisk2> LimCore: it is officially supported?
<LimCore> pecisk2: ?
<pecisk2> LimCore: Pidgin, Gossip are broken?
<sofiankr1> which command can I use to rename all my .JPG files to .jpg?
<pecisk2> LimCore: it is supported by Cannonical?
<LimCore> pecisk2: gossip is not really usable yet, pidgin is broken
<LimCore> pecisk2: dunno, how to check
<ndlovu> hi all. I did an apt-get upgrade on feisty, and now the update manager no longer says there's a new release available. Any idea how to get it back so I can do the automatic upgrade?
<pecisk2> LimCore: Pidgin is broken, in what way?
<stdin> bullgard4: you install one of the festvox-* packages
<ndlovu> my sources.list is all feisty...
<LimCore> pecisk2: it crashed time or two, and it fails to support openpgp
<achilles616> how do i install a theme?
<simmerz> is there a ftp client for gnome that doesn't crash? gftp just dies on me half way through a copy operation
<flowOver> simmerz: filezilla?
<LimCore> simmerz: no
<LimCore> simmerz: ubuntu is bugridden
<simmerz> LimCore: thanks for your amazingly insightful help
<LimCore> simmerz: for real software, buy something written by real developers, that work for money
<pecisk2> LimCore: o_O. Never had problems with pgp or crashing. Using Pidgin all the time
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a program that can check SHA checksum on files. Please advice
<flowOver> alot of ubuntu developers are paid money
<flowOver> canonical has inhouse staff
<LimCore> simmerz: I had the same problem. gftp->crashing junk (is that way since 2 years),  krusader->crashing
<simmerz> LimCore: gFTP != Ubuntu
<sofiankr1> because I can't change the caps for the compiz cube if I don't have .jpg files. So how do I mass-rename my .JPG files?
<simmerz> remember that
<LimCore> pecisk2: so how do you enable pgp in pidgin exacly?
<LimCore> simmerz: ok let me take notes
 * LimCore notes that groundbraking information
<LimCore> groundbreaking even
<gdfnht> grüessed euch
<LimCore> Blinkiz:  sha1sum filename  in console
<simplexio> sofiankr1: man rename
<Blinkiz> LimCore: Thank you
<LimCore> pecisk2: so how do you enable pgp in pidgin exacly then?
<simplexio> LimCore: if you want that kmail just work send few thousand euros to dev and ask politely :) then they probably have more time to work with your problems
<sofiankr1> simplexio: any command to use with mv? something like mv *.JPG *.jpg            (although it doesn't work!)
<pecisk2> LimCore: checking it on another box, wait a sec
<pecisk2> having feisty there
<simplexio>   rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<LimCore> simplexio: in communist russia, 1 person pays 10000 usd
<LimCore> in capitalism, 10000 people pay 1 usd
<LimCore> I think ubuntu may need simmilar model
<ArthurArchnix> Hehe.. so I ask in #windows about why I can't whitelist windowslive, why it requires cookies to be enabled globally to use, first and only response so far is classic windows mentality: (12:11:20) Uatec: i don't get why people get so up tight about cookies. cookies never hurt anyone.
<LimCore> I would surly pay 1 usd.. or 5 usd for working kmail... not 5000 ;)
<simplexio> LimCore: it's happening right now. ibm and other big linux users pay devs to implement stuff that they need
<DASPRiD> eh, #ubuntu is the top channel of freenode :D
<pecisk2> LimCore: just supporting bug with nice backtraces would be fine
<DASPRiD> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<LimCore> pecisk2: I do all the time
<LimCore> pecisk2: then I wait and waaaaaaaaaait... and nothing
<bullgard4> stdin: I installed festvox-kallpc16k. Ubuntu utters now the sentence "All your bases are belonging to us" with an long-lasting echo so that is is barely comprehnsible.
<flowOver> LimCore: you're welcome to donate
<simplexio> sofiankr1: that rename i paste changes all files to lower case
<sofiankr1> ArthurArchnix: if you want to get rid of your cookies, send them to me! My nickname is the 'Cookies Monster'
<bilibop> #wireless-fr
<simplexio> sofiankr1: you can offcourse try rename 's/\.JPG/\.jpg/' *.JPG
<neo> i installed ¨art manager ¨     it starts and exits without any error     how can i solve it????
<Ximal> Is there a way for me to password a folder so that I have to type in the access code/pwd just like when I update the pc before the folder is viewable/accessible ?
<crow> Squawk, could you tell me again what I needed to write to mount my disc partition? ..I lost the log
<sofiankr1> simplexio: thanks!
<LimCore> sofiankr1: also try FAQ from #bash on file renaming.  also mmv (not mv) program
<rares_ubuntu> hello
<LimCore> sofiankr1: also krusader file command have rename tool
<rares_ubuntu> i have a question regarding using ubuntu 7.10 with an HP Compaq 8510w and an external monitor
<simplexio> sofiankr1: also try man perlfaq6, you can doo allkinds fun stuff with regexp
<sofiankr1> LimCore: and I'm also looking for a way to say... rename all my pictures from whatever they are currently to "Picture 1.jpg" "Picture 2.jpg" etc...
<Ximal> anyone ?
<LimCore> sofiankr1: ask #bash
<LimCore> Ximal: yes
<sofiankr1> LimCore: I didn't realize they had a channel! Thanks!
<LimCore> Ximal: make a LUCAS encrypted filesystem and mount it
<sofiankr1> happy linuxing!
<sofiankr1> bye
<Ximal> how might i go about putting password access to view or use/operate within a folder ?
<rares_ubuntu> when i'm closing the lid the laptop just hangs
<LimCore> Ximal: make a LUCAS encrypted filesystem and mount it
<simplexio> sofiankr1: that command i gived changes all ooo.JPG -> ooo.jpg etc
<Ximal> umm.... dunno how to do that limcore .. mind showing/teaching me ? pls sir ?
<LimCore> rares_ubuntu: ubuntu is bug ridden, it may be a bug related to power managmnet, report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<rares_ubuntu> ok, LimCore, i'll fill in a bug
<LimCore> Ximal: I will write article about it soon.  what is your email?
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: sounds like acpi problem
<LimCore> Ximal: or just check limcore.com/learn/ around tommorow or so
<rares_ubuntu> it's very interesting that if i'm using the laptop without the external monitor
<rares_ubuntu> i have no problem
<ndlovu> anyone know of a useful tool that will tell you what files are duplicated on your filesystem? I need to do some pruning...
<Ximal> oh ok... thank u much limcore
<LimCore> ndlovu: in one dir?
<LimCore> ndlovu: writting bash script that would use sha1sums seems quite easy
<rares_ubuntu> i can close and reopen the lid and it's still working
<ndlovu> LimCore, well, within subdirectories at least
<LimCore> rares_ubuntu: include that to bug report
<rares_ubuntu> i'm filling the bug report right now
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/21440
<KyleSloderbeck> Finally got here. lol.
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: meybe that helps
<KyleSloderbeck> Anyone know how to get my sound working? I'm on an acer aspire.
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: one way to "fix" problem is add acpi=off to kernel boot parameters
<rares_ubuntu> what do you mean by "fix"?
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: http://magicrobotmonkey.blogspot.com/2007/10/gutsy-laptop-lid-tweak.html theres another fix
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, i'm trying the fix now
<aca> why does the resolution changer in gnome not use the resolutions i put into my xorg.conf?
<combat> aca, how did you put the resolutions into the xorg.conf?
<aca> combat: the right way, i've been using the same one xorg.conf for a few years
<combat> i had the same problem and i've only added the maximum resolution to xorg.conf (1680x1050)
<crackhead100_> how can i use my internet connection as a hub so that i can wire it to another computer and share the internet through this first connected computer???
<combat> but in gnome i can choose very much resolutions up to 1024x768
<aca> combat: it actually sets the right res, the refresh rate what's wrong
<LongKat> !ops stdin | narc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops stdin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> crackhead100, I use a four port router for that
<jpatrick> LongKat: ?
<LongKat> !ops | stdin narc
<ubotu> stdin narc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<combat> i've only added Modes    "1680x1050@60" to the subsection
<jpatrick> LongKat: what's up?
<LongKat> nuttin
<Amaranth> I remember that guy.
<Amaranth> stdin called ops on him before and he did that same thing
<simplexio> crackhead100_: google transparent bridge, ubuntu internet conenction sharing, ubuntu NAT, and so on
<rush2> Hello. I want to install ubuntu on desktop, but I don't want neither gnome, kde and xfce.
<simplexio> crackhead100_: there is so many ways to do it
<tonyyarusso> rush2: use the !alternate CD, and select "install a command line system"
<rush2> Is there some true way to install ubuntu with openbox desktop for example ?
<rush2> !alternate CD
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<tonyyarusso> rush2: then install openbox afterwards
<rush2> ok
<rush2> whate to get Alternate CD ?
<rush2> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rush2> ok
<simplexio> crackhead100_: firestarter had place to put cross if you want to share connection
<cornixx> Hm, not really closely Ubuntu-related, but has got to do with me wanting a dual-boot system (XP/Ubuntu)
<cornixx> Could someone recommend a Ext2 or ext3 driver for WinXP?
<cornixx> I found several on Wikipedia already
<tonyyarusso> cornixx: fs-driver.org works okay.  Closed-source though.
<cornixx> but don't know which one is the best :D
<cornixx> ok, thx :D
<cornixx> Isn't there any ext3 driver?
<cornixx> or will it work with ext3? :O
<simplexio> cornixx: why you want access to linux partiotions ?
<cornixx> lol
<tonyyarusso> it will work with ext3, but as if it were ext2, I think.  (ie, you won't journal from Windows)
<cornixx> yeah, just read that
<Arelis> cornixx: ext2-fs
<cornixx> simplexio: Just the /home dir
<cornixx> not the system itself
<cornixx> so I can access files from one another
<cornixx> Wondering how much I'll use Ubuntu on my Desktop. On my laptop i haven't used WinXP in ages
<cornixx> :D
<ere4si> I got sick of climbing through windows - linux = doors :)
<cornixx> well, it's a gaming machine and Linux isn't the best gaming platform (yet)
<cornixx> well, half gaming half work
<cornixx> What I really like about Ubuntu is that I don't have to google for the software I need most of the time
<cornixx> I just pull it from the repository and it works fine
<ere4si> lots of games are ported to linux
<cornixx> on my last machine it ran slow as hell
<mmarsman> ere4si, but not enough yet
<cornixx> indeed
<mmarsman> we need native linux games
<hubris-> Due to lagging sales, Microsoft is cutting the price of Vista by 48%
<mmarsman> :)
<ere4si> patcience - they'll come :)
<cornixx> also: For my Core 2 Quad I need the 64 bit Ubuntu, right? :O
<ere4si> nope
<simplexio> how ,uch visva costs now ?
<ere4si> too much !
<simplexio> cornixx: you dont need 64bit , but you can install 64bit
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ceacy> Hi
<simplexio> cornixx: thought 32bit is more stable, and if you try wine it's probably better option
<mmarsman> 299 euro for business full
<cornixx> ok
<cornixx> so I'l halting the download
<ArthurArchnix> So, I've pretty much got gutsy setup to my liking now. What I want to do is create a new user account that I can use sudo with, in case I need to make changes or something, and then remove sudo from my user account so that I become just a normal everyday kinda guy, with no hidden superpowers or anything. Like in Superman II (though, Clark came to regret it I think). Anyway, I'm creating the new user now, what's the differenc
<ceacy> I've got a problem under Xubuntu, with quodlibet (and dbus hotkeys)
<ere4si> 64 bit is more for mem management over 4g
<cornixx> just got 2 Gig :D
<ceacy> it worked, but i uninstalled a few packages, without any problem in dependencies, and now Quodlibet doesn't recognize my hotkeys anymore
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, remove current user from the admin group
<ceacy> "DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service file"
<speart> hi, is 8.04 stable for desktop use?
<simplexio> ArthurArchnix: system->admin->users&groups
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: Yeah... I will, but not before I setup a second account that has admin group privelages. :)
<ceacy> unfortunately, i don't know which package is supposed to interact with the dbus system, in xfce
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, i tried the script for the laptop lid, but it doesn't work. I have this problem only when i have an external monitor connected to my laptop, through VGA
<ArthurArchnix> I need at least one.
<ere4si> great ArthurArchnix
<ArthurArchnix> I just don't want to run it on a daily basis.
<ceacy> Anyone has a clue ?
<SleepingSloth> ere4si, if that is the case, what is special about 64 bit cpus? that they can address more ram? that seems a bit shaky, doesn't it?
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, that's how I run the os
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: how about nmi_watchdog=0 to kernel boot parameters ?
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: I found my answer. I want to create a new administrator account. Then change mine to a desktop user.
<rares_ubuntu> trying right now
<ere4si> SleepingSloth, until the devs start writing the apps with 64 bit in mind there's not much point
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, I used the first user setup for admin then created a new one with limited rights - similar
<ArthurArchnix> time to log into the new sudo account and see if it works. Then, remove my super powers from my daily account. ere4si yeah... I've never done this before... but I just finished reinstalling after borking my system by editing files with gksudo nautilus.
<SleepingSloth> ere4si, what about the different instruction set - only useful when an app is written to take advantage of it?
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, the power is intoxicating - care is needed!
<cornixx> ArthurArachnix: You mean gksudo Kryptonite? :D
<wers> how do I send emails using my gmail account on thunderbird?
<wers> i'm trying to use smtp but I never manage to send emails
<ere4si> SleepingSloth: until enough people are using 64 bit the apps won't be written 64 bit - until there are enough users on 64 bit the apps won't be written 64 bit
<simplexio> wers: dunno about thunderbird, but there is howto about evolution and google mail, not sure was toy client mentioned there
<azziz> hi
<ikaro> hello
<azziz> i need some help
<wers> i thnk, i'm not using the right port or secure connection
<azziz> i'm totaly new to the unbuto
<ere4si> SleepingSloth, * reverse that last comment :)
<azziz> anyway i installed it to my laptop
<simplexio> wers: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285&disablechatbrowsercheck=1
<azziz> the thing is  that im having problems with booting
<ikaro> the ftp accounts give access to the whole file system from / even though the passwd file states the home dir for the users are /home/<user name>
<azziz> it's wont open
<wers> simplexio, followed that but I still cant send
<ikaro> any ideas
<wols> ikaro: you need to chroot your ftp then somehow
<wers> i'm on gutsy, btw
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, where i can find the file for kernel boot parameters?
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: I feel... different. I just ran, sudo apt-get update and nothing happened. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf too, did nothing. I feel.. free. :)
<wols> wers: port 587 is the only for delivery to gmail
<erUSUL> rares_ubuntu: is on the grub manu.lst file
<ikaro> wols, is it necessary to chroot the accounts by defaults? im using puire-ftpd ... never experienced this before on other distros...
<erUSUL> rares_ubuntu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rares_ubuntu> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Here's my groups: arthur dialout cdrom audio dip video plugdev lpadmin netdev powerdev   what's lpadmin and dip?
<bullgard4> Is 'Festival' the major Ubuntu text to speech program, or is there another one?
<wers> wols, i got an error. apparently the server is unsavailable or is refusing connections
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, it can be such a lack a resposibility that all stress is removed :)
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: append into line which start kernel
<wols> wers: how do you plan to deliver mail? directly with thunderbird?
<gcj> hi all, when i install the nagios-nrpe-server package on dapper, I don't get any config files or initscript, even though they're listed in the package with dpkg -L they simply don't exist on the filesystem. what gives?
<wers> wols, tes
<ikaro> another thing, when i want to install some package its asking me to insert the cd .. the box its now headless which keyword should I search for to solve this
<wers> *yes
<crackhead100_> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME GET MY WIRELESS NETWORK USB CARD TO WORK! i can see the available wireless networks. i can connect via windows on other machines. i can connect via ubuntu on a laptop. however, this desktop with this usb network card just won't work -- dhclient keeps saying no leases.. sleeping..
<simplexio> wers: works fine with evolution
<ArthurArchnix> ok... lpadmin is printing. Might be useful for pdfs and such. Now.. what is the dip group.
<wers> yep. mine works fine with evolution too. i just want to use thunderbird instead
<ikaro> nevermind .. i remember its called repository ----
<ikaro> sound like something you put in your but
<gcj> crackhead100_: are you sure that dhclient works with your dhcp server? I've had problems with it in the past
<simplexio> crackhead100_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-343667.html
<ArthurArchnix> ahh ppp connections and the like. ok. All is well
<crackhead100_> gcj: dhclient as opposed to what?
<BadRobot> :-D
<gcj> crackhead100_: pump or dhcpcd
<BadRobot> hi
<gcj> why are there so many crackheads in this forum?
<gcj> makes nick completion difficult
<crackhead100_> gcj: and which do you recommend, and what's the differnece, and what was your problem, and how should i go about doing this?
<crackhead100_> simplexio: i read that forum thread. it didn't help.
<pnngl> is it safe to upgrade the linux kernel on ubuntu 7.10 ? (2.6.22- to 2.6.24)
<gcj> crackhead100_: i can't recommend one or the other, just that not all of them work with all dhcp servers
<BadRobot> has anyone been using the those huawei or vodafone usb modem?
<simplexio> pnngl: if you know howto compile kernel right :)
<gcj> but networkmanager may restrict your choices to whatever supports DBUS
<gcj> BadRobot: i used a huawei one with edgy, worked for me
<wols> wers: gmail has a nice tutorial how to configure thunderbird. follow it
<ArthurArchnix> pnngl: It's safe to apply the updates from Ubuntu. As long as you haven't added any other repositories, or ubuntu backports, you should think of updates just like you used to think of windows updates. Which is to say, install them when they're available.
<pnngl> simplexio: not really, no. but I have some VPN issues that seem to need the latest kernel.
<ere4si> ikaro, you need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and put a # (called a comment) in front of the line with the cd in it
<gcj> hi all, when i install the nagios-nrpe-server package on dapper, I don't get any config files or initscript, even though they're listed in the package with dpkg -L they simply don't exist on the filesystem. what gives?
<wers> wols. followed it. i just dont know what went wrong
<crackhead100_> gcj: i just tried to run synaptic, and it said.. cannot load.. failed to run xauthorization.. do you kno how to fix this??
<ArthurArchnix> pnngl: If you're talking about upgrading it yourself, then no. It's not safe.
<gcj> crackhead100_, no
<wols> crackhead100_: run it under sudp. use gksu
<pnngl> ArthurArchnix: didn't know I could do that in an automated way. does synaptic takes care of it?
<simplexio> pnngl: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu , i make and install  ubuntu kernel that way. work fine
<monomaniacpat> Is it a bad idea to cancel a partition resize? My 500GB ext hdd will take another 93 hours to complete!?
<gorski> is there any light pps wiever avaiable?
<pale-yafa> hi, I just got postgres 8.3, noticed that it connects only on port 5433 and not 5432 like the other ones, anyway all is fine except that php is trying to connect to it at 5432 and not 5433? how to solve that?
<ArthurArchnix> pnngl: Sure. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade applies all available updates. Ubuntu is configured to apply them or notify you by default.
<Ximal> mono: just leave it on...  u can do stuff while it's sizing.. just not everything..
<simplexio> pale-yafa: edit postgresql.conf
<Ximal> mono : or you can make 4 or 5 multiples ... 100 each and then merge them  later when you have time ;)
<ere4si> monomaniacpat, I wouldn't risk it - must be an old comp?
<pale-yafa> simplexio: to 5432??
<pnngl> simplexio: can't go to your link for now, my vpn is going mad. ArthurArchnix: thanks a lot, I'll do that.
<monomaniacpat> Ximal: just worried about a power outage or something
<monomaniacpat> The comp is about 1.5ghz
<ikaro> ere4si, yes thank you, i found it on google after I remembered that its called repository
<Ximal> are they frequent .. the power outage ?
<ere4si> k
<ikaro> :>
<monomaniacpat> Occassional. once a month or two, maybe
<ere4si> ikaro, still sounds funny :)
<inversekinetix> can someone please help me for a few minutes?
<Ximal> then it should be safe... worse case.. u have to start over..
<simplexio> pale-yafa: ye. if it's free
<Ximal> what's up inverse ?
<simplexio> pale-yafa: or you can configure php to coonect 5433
<inversekinetix> I was just using windows xp pro and I got a bsod, first time in 10 years
<Ximal> then why are you here , sir ?
<ere4si> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Ximal> we're linux.. not windows..
<monomaniacpat> Ximal: when you say "worst case I'll have to start over" does that mean that cancelling or power out would not damage the hdd?
<inversekinetix> windows wont boot and i had to mess around to get ubuntu to boot from another drive
<Ximal> won't damage if u use the live cd mono... but there's a chance it could hurt it.. but i've never had it hurt it..
<inversekinetix> now ALL my 500GB SATA drives are showing as 59.6GB and containing NOTHING
<Ximal> Like I said.. do the safe thing.. format 100 gigs at a time... then you'll be safe to merge them later..
<BadRobot> thx gcj
<inversekinetix> anyone?
<monomaniacpat> thanks
<ikaro> ere4si, any suggestion to have an ftp up and running in 10 seconds?
<pale-yafa> simplexio: have they changed the port in 8.3? or what is the deal?
<ikaro> ere4si, this pure-ftpd configuration its nuts .. why cant i have a conf file like everywhere else..
<ere4si> ikaro, never done an ftp server/client/anything - sorry
<inversekinetix> please anyone? it looks like 2TB of data has vanished
<gorski> is there any light pps wiever avaiable?
<pawan> dreamscene for ubuntu
<ere4si> inversekinetix, try mounting them with the live cd and seeing how they read
<pawan> OR ROCKETDOCK FOR UBUNTU
<ere4si> !caps | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<inversekinetix> how can i remount them from the installation I have now?
<inversekinetix> ere4si
<gopodge> gorski : pptview ?
<gopodge> gorski : Have you tried pptview?
<gorski> no
<ndlovu> can I have a source that reads "deb ftp://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse" or do they need to be on separate lines?
<ere4si> inversekinetix: aren't they showing as 59G and empty in ubuntu?
<gopodge> gorski : it is available in the multiverse repository..
<gorski> so there is maybe and doc and xls wievers also? gopodge
<BadRobot> did you need to install anything? or it just worked out-of-box?
<BadRobot> gcj
<gopodge> gorski : it looks like they are using Wine to provide pptview functionality.
<gopodge> gorski : Will OpenOffice not work for you?
<gorski> it works, but it tooks long to load
<bullgard4> Is 'Festival' the major Ubuntu text to speech program, or is there another one?
<gopodge> gorski : abiword can open .doc files..
<gorski> ok, but i thought it would be nice just to view them, not to edit them!
<gopodge> goski : quite a few requests like yours on the internet..
<gopodge> gorski : maybe you can load the Microsoft DOC,XLS,PPT viewers into Wine.. and view that way?
<Lartza_> is there way to limit firefox bandwithd?
<Lartza_> we have two comps in our house and when i play and other computer surfs my ping is sky high
<Lartza_> mostly when beeing on flash site with firefox
<simplexio> Lartza_: maybe. i know only way to limit specified port speed
<Lartza_> on winblows
<gorski> yes maybe, but ppsview is enough for now, thank you!
<Lartza_> in firefox?
<Lartza_> then i could limit port 80
<simplexio> Lartza_: no. not from firefox : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7990.html
<Lartza_> it wont work then
<NetM> *Lartza_* i m not sure about this... try to find some extensions :)
<inversekinetix> ere4si: yes thats what theyre showing in ubuntu
<NetM> Search in extensions section
<simplexio> Lartza_: but you need ubuntu(or generic  linux distro)  as router with that solution
<wers> what's the shotrcut for redo if ctrl+what?
<gopodge> Lartza : Try using Trickle.. http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<ere4si> inversekinetix, then you may have altered the partitions with the bsod - the ubuntu live cd is a check only
<Lartza_> i need to limit windows computers bandwithd and thought that could be easily done form firefox(for firefox only of coures) but it seems hrad
<Lartza_> gopodge: Trickle for windows?
<gopodge> Lartza_: What about Firefox Throttle for Windows? http://www.uselessapplications.com/en/Application/FirefoxThrottle.aspx
<Lartza_> thx ill try
<Ximal> is that throttle safe gopodge /
<Ximal> ?
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, here is my line from the grub menu: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-server root=UUID=9462e189-8ec0-4e53-b635-591954650b36 nmi_watchdog=0 ro quiet splash acpi=off
<rares_ubuntu> but still the same problem
<rares_ubuntu> i have to hard reboot the laptop
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: remove acpi=off when you test nmi_watchdog
<gopodge> Ximal: Don't know.. is Windows safe? :)
<LimCore> trickle is not so good :/
<VanXo> ackervoice.co.uk
<LimCore> I hoped trickle would create a virtual eth card etc
<rares_ubuntu> ok, i'll do that
<gopodge> LimCore: Sounds like it intercepts all of the socket connections.. certainly one way of doing it..
<LimCore> gopodge: only for one application, and doesn't always work - see BUG section of man
<typhoon07> hi I am trying to install real player,  i have a .bin file and am unsure how to install it can anyone help
<mavi-> run it =)
<mavi-> its a executable
<mavi-> but why would you ever want real player?
<gopodge> LimCore: Good point. Something to consider.
<typhoon07> apparently i need it to listen to bbc radio online
<SleepingSloth> mavi - .rams?
<mavi-> arent there better players for that?
<SleepingSloth> avi - its a bbc requirement
<SleepingSloth> *mavi
<typhoon07> yeah i dont think you can use any other player for BBC stuff
<MagnumRapper> if your using real player how do you connect to their network?
<tomasko> hi, could someone help me get this usb mass storage device to work? http://pastebin.com/d67cdc69d -> lshw paste of relevant usb bus and device
<tomasko> thanks
<tomasko> my other usb devices work. this is an emperex 4G USB stick that i plugged in
<tomasko> admittedly the other devices (all of which are plugged in to another USB-<number>) work off of that side
<tomasko> i'll go mouseless for a bit (usb mouse) and try the usb device there before i ask for some help again
<pawan> dreamscene in ubuntu
<Surkow> hello peeps
<lyric> svn_load_dirs.pl is gone since my last ubuntu update.
<lyric> Is it no longer supported?
<pawan> dreamscene in ubuntu
<linduxed> ive got a mp3 that amarok wont play, is there a package for either recording output-sound or for fixing/converting mp3s to mp3s?
<tomasko> linduxed: try dumping raw audio via mplayer -dumpaudio and then lame to encode to mp3
<tomasko> btw, my usb device issue is temporarily 'fixed' thanks to sacrificing my mouse
<Voltxion> hello, I was wondering how is the AMD64 version of ubuntu for basic web surfing and learning how to use ubuntu/linux in general? does flash9 work in firefox?
<tomasko> apparently the stupid device doesn't work well in usb 2.0 hubs
<linduxed> tomasko: ok and how do you lame encode
<tomasko> linduxed: lame something.wav something.wav.mp3
<kalatian> Voltxion: everything works fine, except for some proprietary stuff (namely, java and flash, but flash works now :)
<kalatian> although maybe not "well"
<tomasko> linduxed: besides that (for anything fancy), rtfm
<tomasko> kalatian: Java is GPL'd now?
<Voltxion> kalatian: Ahh, thank you
<tomasko> though, agreed, flash sucks on amd64
<achilles616> is there a way to install the ubuntu theme into say a different linux distro?
<inversekinetix> ere4si: thanks for replying earlier, I have managed to get access to my data
<tomasko> achilles616: you can use sabayon and then steal the compressed archive it creates and uncompress it on your target system
<ere4si> inversekinetix, how did you do it pls - may help others :)
<tomasko> i know it sounds complicated, but sabayon runs a mini-gnome for you, so what you see _is_ what you get :)
<Ximal> inversekinetix : backup your data on flash ... disc of some kind... be it bluray or dvd r ... and another hd for firm backing up of your data..
<tomasko> i forgot the specifics of where the archive is kept, i want to say it's in /tmp or /var/tmp
<Ximal> else be it lose like that again..
<kalatian> tomasko: if it isn't, 64bit hasn't gotten any applet love from it yet
<inversekinetix> i dont know ere4si, i reset bios, fixed MBR, FIXED boot, and now it shows in ubuntu, windows is still borked though
<kalatian> Voltxion: tomasko: but you can use icedtea to get most things working
<kalatian> java wise, anyway
<kalatian> other then that, there is no reason not to use 64bit
<ere4si> inversekinetix, I'm happy your halfway there then :)
<inversekinetix> Ximal  I have everything backed up, but 6TB of DVDs is a nightmare
<Ximal> true that inverse ...
<Miiiiles> Hi, i'm in trouble
<inversekinetix> ere4si: 1 other question, my windows partition stopped showing up in ubuntu a long time ago, any idea how i can get it to show to save some important data
<Ximal> I'm actually working on getting a couple terbs hd's to use ...
<LoLLo> how can i put a music backgroung for an AVI video ? ? ?
<Miiiiles> My Ext3 external HD reckognize every directory as if it was just a few bytes file
<achilles616> tomasko.... i was hoping for something easy!
<LoLLo> how can i put a music background* for an AVI video ? ? ?
<Ximal> I am going to make a file server for my house .... mainly to backup the useless data I have..
<Miiiiles> How can I fix this?
<Ximal> mount it miles.
<ere4si> inversekinetix, open the file /etc/fstab and see if it shows in there for a start
<LoLLo> how can i put a music background* for an AVI video ? ? ?
<lyric> Is svn_load_dirs.pl no longer supported?
<inversekinetix> ere4si: how do i do that?
<Miiiiles> Ximal, it IS mounted
<bullgard4> Is 'Festival' the major Ubuntu text to speech program, or is there another one?
<tomasko> achilles616: well that's the way i remember doing it because i needed a unified look for 30+ computers
<simplexio> LoLLo: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t5.htm
<achilles616> do you have the files tomasko?
<linduxed> tomasko: wasnt needed, i noticed mplayer refused even touching the file....because it didnt have the suffix ".mp3"
<inversekinetix> got it ere4si
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, :( still not working
<ere4si> inversekinetix, the file browser - or places comp - select the etc folder then scroll down to the text files and look for fstab
<ere4si> k
<Ximal> ok
<rares_ubuntu> i wonder why it's working without the external monitor
<tomasko> kalatian: there are plenty of reasons not to use 64 bit on a modern desktop, and there are a few advantages (in fact, only one _good_ one i can think of for some people otherwise)
<inversekinetix> ere4si:  in the file browser it shows one partition of the windows HD but not the one with the file system
<inversekinetix> can i pastebin it to you?>
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: what driver you use in X
<rares_ubuntu> nvidia 169
<ere4si> inversekinetix,  paste away
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<inversekinetix> thanks
<inversekinetix> ere4si:  http://pastebin.com/d6e639bd
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, NVIDIA Driver Version 169.07
<akoe_ceweq> ao
<ere4si> inversekinetix, it shows four ntfs partitions - browse to the /media directory and see if they are there
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: you could check is there option in powersave that i wont close that screen at all. or try upgrade kernel, problems probably is somehow conencted to apic stuff
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: i dont have any problems with that driver on dualscreen desktop
<bella> everything works fine except the dial up through my external modem it is recognized and dials but doesn't connect
<bella> (11:56:21) bella: same modem connects straight away under puppy linux  can anybody help
<bella> please?
<Voltxion> Ok, I have another question, How should I go about installing ubuntu on a drive that already has windows XP installed on it, I have resized teh partitions so I have 150gb of free space.
<inversekinetix> there are 4 partitions
<inversekinetix> there should be 5
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-305435.html
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: that could also help, no idea what it does thight
<inversekinetix> shows it as empty ere4si
<rares_ubuntu> thanks simplexio for trying to help
<sausage_> hey guys
<sausage_> /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-desktop/build: No such file or directory
<bella> problem connecting with my external modem everything works fine except the dial up through my external modem it is recognized and dials but doesn't connect
<bella>  same modem connects straight away under puppy linux
<simplexio> rares_ubuntu: or you could change Xorg driver from nvidia to nv
<sausage_> i keep getting that when i try and make
<sausage_> any ideas?
<ere4si> inversekinetix, try -  sudo update-grub     in a terminal
<ere4si> inversekinetix,  wait
<kalatian> tomasko: what other disadvantages are there?
<ere4si> inversekinetix, have you rebooted recently?
<inversekinetix> i did grub, but i use wingrub and a modified boot.ini
<inversekinetix> i had to reboot because everything borked
<ere4si> inversekinetix, know nothing about that - sorry
<ere4si> !grub | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<inversekinetix> theres no problem with grub
<ere4si> inversekinetix, closest I can do for helping you with obscure boot params like that...
<hischild> inversekinetix, you lost your boot.ini or what?
<inversekinetix> no hischild nothing like that
<inversekinetix> i got a BSOD from nowhere and need to retrieve a few files from the C partition before i reinstall
<hischild> inversekinetix, aaah ... i see
<hischild> inversekinetix, i was trying to see if i could figure it out somewhere above but that didn't make much sense ... but you can't see your windows drive?
<bella> need help setting up external modem
<inversekinetix> hischild: no i cant see the windows partition, i can see the other partition
<Voltxion> If I just resized a partition on my windows HD and I install ubuntu on the free space thats left over will grub boot correctly?
<Voltxion> after teh installation
<hischild> inversekinetix, how many partitions do you see total? i see 6 in your fstab (including swap and root both as 1)
<DSLNitroray> hischild: How can i run something like sampsvr022, but not on the background ?
<hischild> idk?
<sausage_> make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-desktop/build SUBDIRS=/home/sausage/xpad360/xpad360
<sausage_> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-desktop/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sausage_> make: *** [all] Error 2
<inversekinetix> i have 4 drives
<bella> can somebody help me configure  external modem?
<sausage_> im lost here
<bella> please!!!!!
<gorski> how to enable this command at boot up?: sudo mount -o bind /media/hda5 /var/ftp/hda5
<DSLNitroray> !repeat ? BElla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat ? bella - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DSLNitroray> !repeat | Bella
<ubotu> Bella: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<J-_> !pppoe > bella
<hischild> inversekinetix, alright ... all 4 show in  your fstab so you should be able to see them. However i have a feeling there is another partition out there that your windows is on ...c orrect?
<inversekinetix> hischild: 4 drives  1= 100gb windows(cant see)/400gb data   1=500gb data  1 = 500gb data   1=80 linux root/swap
<hischild> inversekinetix, aah i c ... and in nautilus it doesn't show either? (they sometimes show there without reason ... )
<bella> thanks ubotu
<inversekinetix> it shows the partion as sda1  59.6GB no files
<inversekinetix> brb, gonna try something
<jovitosg> hey people. do you know a good website to catch icons for the softwares of ubuntu?
<hischild> inversekinetix, if it doesn't show as having files there are 2 possibilities ... one is that it screwed over, second is that you have to mount it ... second is much more likely :-)
<bella> question : my modem Eternal sitecom dials but doesn't connect can somebody help me correct configuration the same model works straight away under puppy linux
<J-_> bella: Dialup?
<gorski> how to enable this command at boot up?: sudo mount -o bind /media/hda5 /var/ftp/hda5
<jrib> gorski: use /etc/fstab
<jrib> !fstab > gorski (read the private message from ubotu)
<gorski> jrib, ok but how do i write options -o bind?
<jrib> gorski: at least take a look at the link ubotu sent you.  If you are still not sure, then ask again
<jovitosg> good morning. hey people do you know a good website to catch icons for the softwares of my ubuntu?
<bella> yes J dial up
<LoLLo> how can we define compiz-fusion ? an application ?
<bella> J-_:  yes dial up
<jrib> LoLLo: what do you mean?
<Slart> jovitosg: there's gnome-look and it's friends.. I think there are icons there
<jrib> !compiz-fusion | LoLLo
<ubotu> LoLLo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LoLLo> how can we define compiz-fusion ? an application ?
<duckly> i want to install widows on a partition. but i have linux already installed and i dont want to mess up grubb... suggestions?
<hischild> LoLLo, repeating doesn't make it clearer what you mean
<jrib> duckly: install windows and then restore grub
<jrib> !grub > duckly (read the private message from ubotu)
<duckly> jrib: how do i restore grubb?
<LoLLo> jrib uhm ... compiz-fusion can be called " a program " or " an application " ?
<hischild> duckly, read the pm from ubotu
<Pici> LoLLo: Whats the difference?
<Slart> LoLLo: it is definately an application/program/piece of software
<jovitosg> slart. can you talk more details about this this friends?
<LoLLo> ok thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<bella> question : my modem Eternal sitecom dials but doesn't connect can somebody help me correct configuration the same model works straight away under puppy linux
<Slart> jovitosg: well.. there's gnome-look.org and then there's kde-look.org.. and xfce-look.org
<duckly> hischild: dont know witch document that is. or were i can get it?
<jovitosg> thank you
<bella> question : my modem Eternal sitecom dials but doesn't connect can somebody help me correct configuration the same model works straight away under puppy linux
<hischild> duckly, ubotu has just send you a pm. What chat program do you use to chat here?
<duckly> hischild:irssi
<hischild> !grub | duckly
<ubotu> duckly: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<duckly> hischild: im newbee :)
<hischild> duckly, there you go. Read what ubotu said
<duckly> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bella> I need help with dial up ......question : my modem Eternal sitecom dials but doesn't connect can somebody help me correct configuration the same model works straight away under puppy linux
<duckly> hischild: thank u as well :)
<hischild> yw
<Squawk> duckly, easiest way is probably to get an ubuntu livecd and just re-install grub to the mbr after installing winblows
<hischild> Squawk, be nice ... winbugs :-)
<LoLLo> only ubuntu can support compiz-fusion
<bella> I need help with dial up ......question : my modem Eternal sitecom dials but doesn't connect can somebody help me correct configuration the same model works straight away under puppy linux
<bella> please I need help with dial up ......question : my modem Eternal sitecom dials but doesn't connect can somebody help me correct configuration the same model works straight away under puppy linux
<Slart> bella: try waiting at least 5 minutes before repeating your question.. probably noone knows the answer to your question.. or they would have answered by now.. try getting some more info.. error messages.. look in your system logs.. google for "+ubuntu +"eternal sitecom"".. tell us what you've found out so far
<Squawk> bella, repeating your question is morelikely to stop people answer/anger them
<Squawk> if someone knows they will answer, if they dont, they stay quiet
<lakeoftea> this is a totally random question : but why to trace routes sometimes can't return some of the hops near the end of the trace route, like when it's getting closer  to the address your tracerouting ???
<lakeoftea> i know you smart linux ppl can answer that one
<Squawk> lakeoftea, it depends on a number of factors
<lakeoftea> *how come . . .
<duckly> Squawk: ok. well i will not run ubuntu. but gentoo. but i will do it from a ubuntu cd :) thanks for the help :)
<lakeoftea> squawk : shoot
<hischild> lakeoftea, that's easy. The further a packet goes, the harder it becomes to get back. So then it might get lost. (in a nutshell ... it's rather complicated to explain it all)
<Squawk> lakeoftea, some routers/servers on the router will be actively setup to block pings. Others run operating systems that send the ping back but with a ttl of 1, which means it never reaches you. In both cases, you get no response
<LoLLo> only ubuntu can support compiz-fusion ? ? ?
<Squawk> duckly, gentoo is the same
<Slart> "it might get lost" ? that must be the worst explanation yet ;)
<lakeoftea> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<jrib> LoLLo: no
<Squawk> duckly, I run gentoo also (why are you asking this in #ubuntu), and I know the gentoo livecd is perfectly capable of a grub re-install
<hischild> Slart, yeah ... it's far from perfect ... but i couldn't think of a better one :p besides, it's not certain it'll get lost :-)
<lakeoftea> so people deliberately set their servers up so they won't return pings
<hischild> Squawk, you know supergrub can do that as well?
<Squawk> never heard of supergrub
<lakeoftea> so that's probably why my traceroute to some asian sountry got shot down early, b.c. of that damn firewall of china ???
<lakeoftea> they censored my ass ??
<Squawk> lakeoftea, can be many reasons
<Squawk> lakeoftea, of traceroute bbc.co.uk, you will not get a complete result
<lakeoftea> do they do that to protect themselves maybe?
<hischild> Squawk, it's a 3 meg cd image that can you boot of ... can restore windows mbr, linux mbr, combinations ... basically every possibility for grub is in there ... and it even contains screen to screen help texts
<hischild> newbie can do it :-)
<duckly> Squawk: gentoo livecd crashes on my hardware, but ubuntu works :)
<Squawk> lakeoftea, put my name in posts if you want me to see it, so my nick gets highlighted. And not protection, just the way some routers work
<humbolto> does my launchpad account not work for ubuntu brainstrorm?
<Squawk> duckly, lol. Fair enough, install of gentoo must have been fun. its not exactly a cakewalk with the cd
<Squawk> hischild, nice, i will put that on my reading list
<lakeoftea> squak
<lakeoftea> er squak | thanks for the explaination
<hischild> !tab > lakeoftea  (read the pm)
<Slart> humbolto: have you tried?
<Squawk> Ok, to all in channel, why does everyone call me Squak. Why does nobody, and I mean nobody, see the w?
<hischild> Squawk, i do call you Squawk , even with a capital!
<Slart> Squawk: they call me start.. you just have to live with it =)
<Squawk> hischild, yeah but I bet you use tab complete
<hischild> Squawk, good point ... it saves so much typing
<Slart> things would be easier if it wasn't for that squarebracket guy.. =)
<tjacobs> quit
<Squawk> try /quit tjacobs
<bella> find nothing Squawk
<duckly> Squawk: hehe a week has gone... and still no netwerk and the kernel refuses to load any modules. but i can boot..hehe
<hischild> ooh this is great ... windows crashes in virtualbox but ubuntu keeps running ... <3
<Squawk> bella, does your modem require firmware taht you havent got in ubuntu?
<Squawk> duckly, a week? if I was helping you a week ago I dont remember...
<lakeoftea> hischild | good tip !!!
<bella> it work instantly in puppy linux Squawk
<duckly> Squawk: i mean i started installing last saturday. SNd
<lakeoftea> i'm running IRC on a p3 500 mhz through pcanywhere using emule as irc client : not recommended
<hischild> lakeoftea, i only type lak and then hit tab to type your name :-)
<Squawk> bella, great, but this isnt puppy linux. Hence, find outwhats missing (firmware was my first suggestion)
<bella> and saitecom says it is fully linux compliant
<lakeoftea> but incredibly fun for some reason
<Squawk> duckly, are you chaning your kernel config? if so, have you actualy got module loading support compiled in?
<bella> the modem is detected dials but connection isn't not established squawk
<Squawk> lakeoftea, if you wanna run irc remotely, use a combination of ssh, screen and irssi
<co_hUjaN> end
<Squawk> bella, configuration (username password etc) correct?
<bella> therefore no firm ware
<duckly> Squawk: i did a module install. so i dont know what it can be.
<bella> yes Squawk
<hischild> Squawk,   lsmod and grep for the module?
<Lightmans> hello, sombody here who have some experience with kernel building and amd64 arch.? iam trying to build the kernel 2.6.24.3 for ubuntu 7.10 and need some answers from somebody who have more know-how
<duckly> Squawk: actuly i did a extra module install just to be on the safe side... but do i have to copy the bzimage to my /boot agai after module install?
<duckly> again
<hischild> Lightmans, perhaps you can be more specific as i'm sure there are those around that can help around when they know what you want
<bella> I give up
<Squawk> duckly, no you shouldnt have to
<cyphase> What eventually became Compiz Fusion -> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<Squawk> bella, what do the logs say ?
<Lightmans> @hischild; ok i will try to make my first question: how can i identify what ubuntu arch i installed? i dont remember if i installed the i386 or the amd64 arch from ubuntu desktio
<Squawk> hischild, grep for which modules? sorry got distracted? if his module isnt loading then lsmod wont tell you anything
<ricardoromao> hello everybody, someone could help me, I have a instalation with ubuntu 7.10 on Asus k8u-x motherboard and when I gonna move some file from one partion to other, they freeze and blink the Caps Lock and Scroll Lock lights. Anybody knows what this means ? tks
<Squawk> Lightmans, uname -a
<bella> dont know I am not under ubuntu right now so....
<Lightmans> no uname -r brings me only the actual kernel name
<Lightmans> for ex. 2.6.23.3
<Lightmans> but not the archictcture
<Squawk> Lightmans, make that uname -m
<Lightmans> now i have i686
<Lightmans> are you sure that is the cpu archticture? and ubuntu installation?
<[blackb]> server irc.oltrelinux.com
<juice__> moro
<Vadi> When I go to "file:///home/vadi/" in firefox, it displays all my files.. is this a firefox thing or is something displaying all my files to the world?
<hischild> Squawk, well considering how he asks the questions, i'm not sure wether it is loaded. And loading a module twice gives the same error as not loading it ... thus the checking for if it is actually loaded
<bella> k bye this is not so nice
<Squawk> hischild, fair point
<_YbbIua> :)
<hischild> Squawk, besides it's better to be safe then sorry ;-)
<duckly> do u know how to cach linux bootcd in ram? id doesnt support docach. workaround?
<Squawk> hischild, live on the edge ;)
<duckly> Squawk: do u know how to cach linux bootcd in ram? id doesnt support docach. workaround?
<Squawk> duckly, no idea im afriad
<duckly> Squawk: ok
<hischild> Squawk, ofcourse, that is always great :-) i do that with my pc ... which took me literally hours to figure out and even as we speak it's not running as it should  ... but hey it does the job :P
<Dr_willis> duckly,  you may want to claify as to what you are wanting to do exactly. Your statement is not very clear.
<hischild> Squawk, and that's the fastest way to learn :-)
<Squawk> hischild, fastest way to learn is to install gentoo, curse for a while, use it for a month, figure out how you should have done it differently, and then re-install.  For ubuntu, best way to learn about your system is to try to compile a custom kernel...
<jtravnick> are there any chat programs for yahoo that suport cams?
<hischild> Squawk, i can compile a custom kernel ... but mine does work for a change :P
<hischild> wait
<hischild> make that could
<duckly> Dr_willis: i want to not whait for the livecd to spin up everytime i doo someting when im in the livecd enviroment,so i wanted to cach it to ram. i have 2GB ram ...
<babo> is php libcurl in the repos ? I need curl for php  but i can't find it ...
<babo> :-(
<Squawk> jtravnick, http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/25/gyache-yahoo-webcam-on-ubuntu-linux/
<babo> sorry found it
<Squawk> jtravnick, I googled ubuntu yahoo webcam....
<ere4si> what's the command to check which directories the terminal looks for programs in?
<ere4si> pls
<_YbbIua> Need money? Work an internet? http://bux.to/?r=lolike
<jrib> ere4si: echo $PATH
<Frogzoo> ere4si: echo $PATH ?
<ere4si> thnx
<Dr_willis> duckly,  rhew is tthe TORAM option
<jtravnick> Squawk:  thanks coming over from fedora and was never able to use our cam on that just seamed like a pain to do
<Squawk> jtravnick, I have no clue how easy/not it is, I just googled and that was the first link
<jaek_eee> hmm is there a tool i can use to keep a folder up to date via ftp, kinda like rsync via ftp?
<Squawk> ere4si, echo $PATH
<duckly> Dr_willis: hehe its a boot option yes...hehe i was going nuts.. i just read that docach wasnt suppoted...:) thanks!
<Squawk> ere4si, oh it got answered already...
<juice_> where /how do i get vmware?
<juice_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jaek_eee> why was vmware player removed in gusty?
<ere4si> What a great confirmation! - three replies with the same answer - I'm so confident
<ere4si> :)
<duckly> Dr_willis: and toram doesnt come up as an option on the livecd i think...
<Dr_willis> duckly,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496
<Dr_willis> ive NEver heard of a docach or docache
<nanbudh> guys how do i enable scim input method in oowriter? in gedit, leafpad etc all i have to do is right click>input method>SCIM. But what should i do in oowriter?
<duckly> Dr_willis: a boot option in sabayone and gentoo(i think). caches the cd to ram...
<Squawk> ere4si, can I ask what you want that for? your path is something you should not play with until you understand the consequences
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<ere4si> Squawk, on the forums a person was having probs with sudo shutdown doing nothing through ssh - wanted to suggest a couple of checks and the command slipped my mind
<Agion> my whole system started lagging after I installed atis new driver, any tips?
<LoLLo> i've done that videoooo !
<ere4si> Squawk, forgot the $...
<Agion> Any tips to stop the lagging of my system?
<Squawk> ere4si, putting a $ infront of any set of letters means you are accessing a variable. So think of your $PATH as being a variable and you will remember. To understand, try a=1; echo "$a"
<Squawk> Agion, you need to be much more verbose than that
<duckly> Dr_willis: what is casper. so toram doesnt work :-\
<ere4si> Squawk, it was a matter of lack of use and being awake for 22 hrs :)
<eni191> hi guys. How can ik make a screenprint with key combination in stead of menu tools?
<duckly> i want to not whait for the livecd to spin up everytime i do someting when im in the livecd enviroment,so i wanted to cach it to ram. i have 2GB ram ...
<duckly> i want to not whait for the livecd to spin up everytime i do someting when im in the livecd enviroment,so i wanted to cach it to ram. i have 2GB ram ...is there a way?
<Agion> Squawk, the system staretd lagging after I installed the ATI driver
<Squawk> duckly, I think the livecd pretty much puts an optimal ammount of itself in RAM by default (I could be wrong)
<Squawk> Agion, the system or you desktop environment?
<danand> LoLLo - i like :)
<Squawk> Agion, you need to define lagging more clearly
<LoLLo> yeee thx !
<Agion> the whole system i think
<nanbudh> There might be a way to have a portion of the disk dedicated to livecd ? is there?
<Squawk> Agion, run "top", and see whats using your resources
<Agion> its y'now, like when I open a window it takes 30 secs from it to open..
<pwuertz> yea... just install ubuntu
<nanbudh> I think there is such a think in Knoppix
<Agion> top at console?
<duckly> Squawk: i think u are wrong...
<Squawk> Agion, yeah
<duckly> :-\
<Squawk> duckly, very possibly, I dont know much about livecd
<nanbudh> No no i din mean install ubuntu, just a swap space kinda thing
<duckly> Squawk: np i just live there so i get a little bit annoyed :)
<shaula> how can I adjust the color depth of the desktop?
<nanbudh> another idea is to copy  livecd onto usb stick. That should be faster
<duckly> bye bye all! have a nice day!
<Agion> xorg takes all my resources...
<Agion> how can I fix it?
<Vadi> When I go to "file:///home/vadi/" in firefox, it displays all my files.. is this a firefox thing or is something displaying all my files to the world?
<noob-400> how do i check/set the permissions of a particular group?
<noob-400> i know how to check/set them for a user..  but not sure on a group
<Squawk> Agion, you could try stopping it and then starting it again (reboot or else kill gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<noob-400> i want to set the "administrators" group to have stronger permissions than the "users" group
<Lightmans> hi, can somebody tell me if this is amd64 oder i386 -> uname -R -> Linux debian 2.6.24.3 #2 SMP Fri Feb 29 11:53:32 CET 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Squawk> Lightmans, thats i686
<Squawk> Lightmans, amd64 will show up as x86_64
<bazhang> Lightmans: is that Hardy?
<Lightmans> no its ubuntu gusty
<Lightmans> but thats not possible ... i remeber that i installed for some month the amd64 version and not the i386 of ubuntu
<bazhang> wrong kernel for gutsy
<Squawk> Lightmans, uname -m will give you less output but tell you wnat you need
<Pici> Lightmans: What version does lsb_release -a say you are using?
<Lightmans> root@debian:/home/harald# lsb_release -a
<Lightmans> No LSB modules are available.
<Lightmans> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Lightmans> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Lightmans> Release:        7.10
<Lightmans> Codename:       gutsy
<FloodBot3> Lightmans: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gizmo431> my ubuntu will not boot it hangs at the bit where the icon turns into a circle
<Gizmo431> can anyhelp
<Lightmans> but why its the wrong kernel for gusty? it build it tonight and it works ... but i wannt the amd64 kernel build
<hischild> Gizmo431,  can you be more specific? like what have you changed? have you tried to remove quiet and splash from the boot options?
<mikedep334> hey, I had a power failure multiple times, so my root filesystem was not unmounted cleanly. How do I force a fsck?
<bazhang> aha you built it yourself
<Squawk> Gizmo431, your ubuntu has booted fine, what is not working is xorg/gnome. Look in xorg.log
<alsadk> after search for channals i get channals but when i try to watch on one of them i get a message its xine error - kaffeine player (no plugin found to handle this resource (/home/alsadk/.kaxtv1.ts) whats your suggests?
<mikedep334> on my root filesystem
<Gizmo431> i dont know how to do that
<Lightmans> iam not more sure what i installed ... i dont remeber if i installed the i386 version or the amd64 version
<Gizmo431> i added a init.d script yesterday fro ossec
<Squawk> alsadk, that means you dont have the right codec/plugin to play whatever content that is
<Lightmans> because i can also not install the original nvidia modul for 64bit systems
<waylandbill> Gizmo431: did you try disabling the init script?
<Magilla> does anyone know a mailserver that can download from POP accounts and re-serve as IMAP?
<noob-400> Hi all,  how do i check/set the permissions of a particular group?
<Lightmans> i got the error msg that i dont usw the 64bit arch...
<alsadk> how can i know the required codec>?
<Squawk> Gizmo431, have a look at /var/log/xorg.log (might be spelled slightly different. Lookinga thte last few lines
<noob-400> i know how to check/set them for a user..  but not sure on a group
<mikedep334> anyone, how to fsck my root filesystem?
<noob-400> i want to set the "administrators" group to have stronger permissions than the "users" group
<waylandbill> Magilla: you may want to look at the 'fetchmail' package. It might be the place to start.
<Magilla> thanks waylandbill
<Pici> mikedep334: sudo touch /forcefsck      then reboot.
<mikedep334> Pici: thanks alot
<Squawk> Magilla, a mail server doesnt download pop accounts. What you are after is 2 different bits of software
<Magilla> Squawk: I believe Exchange SBS does it ;P
<Squawk> Magilla, you want something like fetchmail to get mail off a pop serer, and then something like qmail or sendmail to act as another mail server
<alsadk> squawk how can i know the required codec>?
<Magilla> ah
<Lightmans> pico and squawk... and idee how can this possible...?
<Squawk> alsadk, google im afraid
<alsadk> th x
<bazhang> alsadk: what file format
<Squawk> Lightmans, eitehr you recompiled a kernel and missed something in the config, or else got the wrong file when you installed
<alsadk> for kafeine
<alsadk> for watching tv
<bazhang> alsadk you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<alsadk> let me find out
<stefano_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Squawk> Magilla, there may well be software out there that does that function taht I am not aware of, but if there is then it is more than just a mail server. I never used exchange
<Lightmans> as i configured the .config in activate the athlon64/opteron/k8
<Lightmans> Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8
<Lightmans> is this not the right processior family for a AMD cpu x2 4800+ ?
<alsadk> bazhang yes
<Squawk> Lightmans, il check my ow, since I have an athlond x2 4400+
<bazhang> alsadk you say watch tv--what website?
<alsadk> ?
<waylandbill> Magilla: squawk is right. the fetchmail is the place to start since it gets from a pop server, but you still need an imapd server. It does involve a little bit of work. If you just want to use imap instead of pop you could consider a gmail account.
<Gizmo431> ts saying it cant open wacom
<Anchakor> hi, is anyone here to whom I can report a problem with website?
<alsadk> i have a skystar 2 pci
<noob-400> Hi all,  how do i check/set the permissions of a particular group?.. i know how to check/set them for a user..  but not sure on a group..  i want to set the "administrators" group to have stronger permissions than the "users" group
<waylandbill> Gizmo431: that's normal if you don't have a wacom device.
<alsadk> bazhang  i have skystar2 pci
<bazhang> alsadk this is satellite tv then?
<alsadk> yes
<Gizmo431> hmm. im a bit stuck really
<Magilla> waylandbill: I'm setting up a home router box for the family connection
<alsadk> bazhang yes
<noob-400> is this even possible??
<Magilla> I want to aggregate the x email accounts each person owns into a single box for them
<bazhang> Anchakor: what website and what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<Anchakor> bazhang: ubuntu.com
<alsadk> bazhang it was ok before reinstalling ubuntu
<Lightmans> or is it this? for amd64 cpu 4800+ x2? -> 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX
<waylandbill> Magilla: gotcha.
<Squawk> Lightmans, I have generic x86_64 as my processor type
<Gizmo431> arrrrrrrrgh
<Lightmans> i dont have this in my menuconfig
<bazhang> Anchakor: what is the problem exactly?
<Anchakor> bazhang: I use theme with inverted colours (back bg, white text) and the website displays wrongly
<Squawk> Lightmans, I know you need to set the right profile in gentoo, so probably also in ubuntu, but I have only been using ubuntu a week, still learnign where it keeps stuff
<Anchakor> bazhang: http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuhomepageubunturu5.png
<bazhang> alsadk I have no idea about satellite tv sorry
<alsadk> thx
<Lightmans> strange
<alsadk> bazhang thx
<rvgate> what is the package called that enabled me to configure compiz with a gui at the System -> Preferences -> Appearance in the Visual effects tab?
<waylandbill> noob-400: You might want to learn more about permissions. linuxbasics.org has an excellent tutorial on permissions in a linux system.
<noob-400> thanks waylandbill
<Squawk> Lightmans, i would need to reboot to my original ubuntu install to check what profile I had when I first installed, as I said im using a custom kernel. I have no clue where the architecture is set in ubuntu (trying to figure it out now)
<alsadk> what i must install to compile progs from the source ?
<idyllic> rvgate: compizconfig-settings-manager
<rvgate> idyllic, thx !
<idyllic> rvgate: after install, you will see it under System -> Preference -> Advance Desktop Effect Setting
<Tu13es> does ubuntu have a build in grub manager?
<PriceChild> Tu13es, yes, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tu13es> :P
<hischild> Tu13es, not as far as i know, but you can use the command line *points at PriceChild*  or get one via synaptic
<Tu13es> I installed another distro and am trying to figure out the easiest way to add that distro to my grub conf
<Squawk> !ubotu | Squawk
<PriceChild> Tu13es, copy the entries from that distro's grub configuration file into ubutnu's
<Sinnerman> PriceChild doesn't grub have option for autodetection of those?
<PriceChild> Sinnerman, i guess
<Gizmo431> waylandbill:you have any other ideas
<Sinnerman> PriceChild at least, i seem to remember, at install time it did the looking itself, and correctly identified all my OS including windows xp.
<waylandbill> Gizmo431: do you get to the welcome screen at least?
<Gizmo431> to type in my username
<Gizmo431> no
<Gizmo431> ???
<Tu13es> PriceChild: I can't get into the other distro because it goes right to ubuntu's grub :P
<waylandbill> Sinnerman: the program that does that is 'update-grub'
<Sinnerman> waylandbill thanks. Tu13es you might find that useful.
<Squawk> Tu13esm, mount the partioin on which your old grub resides, and copy the info?
<PriceChild> Tu13es, man mount
<Tu13es> PriceChild: gotcha.
<Tu13es> yep
<waylandbill> Gizmo431: you could try stopping gdm and starting X manually from a virtual terminal.
<test3r> hey i got Ubuntu 7.10 up and going on a COmpaq DeskPro 733Mhrz Intel810 chipset. using built-in video. My question is- after install- I had to knock the Screen Res back down to 1024x768. However the login screen's res is STILL too high. Is there a way I can set the res of that login screen?
<test3r> short of installing the tool one would use to "skin" GNOME?
<Squawk> test3r, you can set resolution in xorg.conf, which should sort it
<waylandbill> test3r: you could remove modes you don't want from the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<idyllic> test3r: edit /etc/usplash.conf
<test3r> OK so just take out that nasty mode that doesnt work? OKI'll give that a shot and come bak tell u if it werkz. ill make bakup of CONF first too OOOOOOOOOOOOO  now SEE thats the one i think i need
<idyllic> test3r: xres=1024 yres=768
<test3r> idyllic  > ty ! writing now
<bazhang> aldadk sorry had to step away; build-essential is what you want for compiling
<kah0s> Hi i need help configuring desktop effect with a GMA chiset on gutsy
<test3r> OK i try . bbs.
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone
<bazhang> kah0s: you have ccsm installed?
<waylandbill> brobostigon: hello. although it's mid morning here. :)
<kah0s> bazhang:  mhh ccsm what is that ?
<idyllic> kah0s: compizconfig-settings-manager packer
<idyllic> *package
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager kah0s
<kah0s> bazhang: yes i do have ccsm installed
<Tu13es> hmm
<bazhang> kah0s: and you have the proper drivers for your intel card installed?
<Tu13es> how should I reorder grub listings?
<Tu13es> it says "blah blah don't touch these"
<Squawk> Tu13es, to suit yourself, it makes sod all difference
<JorgenVonPilot> Hey all, have a question about installation, couldn't find anything online. I'm on a laptop that the CD-ROM has died on, it has no floppy drive. Does Ubuntu offer any installation solutions?
<Pici> !install | JorgenVonPilot
<ubotu> JorgenVonPilot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tu13es> Squawk: gotcha, I wasn't sure if it'd fubar something
<Squawk> Tu13es, backup the original unless you are 100% certain of what you are doing
<bazhang> JorgenVonPilot: you can try to use a usb stick though you have to format and set it up yourself
<kah0s> bazhang: well i have all xorg intel stuff
<bazhang> kah0s: then alt f2 compiz --replace
<alsadk> what i must install to compile progs from the source ?
<Tu13es> how do I make an entry the default one?
<hischild> alsadk, build-essential and any other things you might need
<bazhang> alsadk build-essential
<alsadk> hischild whats the other things ?
<Sinnerman> at the moment i've got my kernel booting in verbose mode, but it only allows 80 columns of text and messages appear skewed. is there a way to either widen the console or have it boot in framebuffer mode or something, as i've noticed the livecd boot up, and its messages are crisp and well-placed?
<Mythor> After a update of Hardy, ubuntu no longer loads kernel drivers by its self, they are there, and manual loading does work, how can i fix this?
<idyllic> Tu13es: u see "default 0" ? substitute it with the entry u want to make default
<kah0s> bazhang: it tells me that no xgl is presetn
<bazhang> Mythor: head to #ubuntu+1
<Mythor> bazhang: will do
<hischild> alsadk, if you try to compile it and it says it is missing a package, then you know you need that one as well. Usually if you run configure it will tell you which packages it needs
<Capa> hola
<__mikem> I have successfully dual booted my HP Pavilion. :)
<idyllic> Tu13es: change the number 0 only.. to like 1 for 2nd entry, 2 for 3rd entry so on
<Blice> Does anyone here have experience joining a windows domain?
<bazhang> kah0s: then install xserver-xgl
<bazhang> !yay | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: Glad you made it! :-)
<bazhang> Blice: using samba?
<Blice> Because I've been trying to join this windows domain for the past couple of days, and to make matters worse, I can't use my root password anymore...
<Blice> Yeah, bazhang.
<cover> ,l
<cover> nk,
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently Blice have you seen this?
<Tu13es> PriceChild: I copied the line from my other distro's menu.lst, but when I boot to it I get disk not found, hrm
<bazhang> cover you have a support question?
<Blice> Meh, I don't need the shared folders. I just need to be a part of the local domain here.
<mb_> !flash > mohbana
<mb_> poo
<Blice> And I don't know how I messed up my root password with this
<kah0s> bazhang: will do that now thx
<hischild> Blice, can't use root password?
<Blice> Yeah
<hischild> Blice, use sudo?
<Blice> Nope.
<Blice> Won't work.
<bazhang> should be sudo
<Blice> The password is wrong for some reason
<mb_> ~flash
<mb_> how do i install flash
<bazhang> for firefox mb_?
<hischild> Blice, you do log in as your user with a password ... and when you type sudo ls it just ... tells you it's wrong? you do know you have to type your password right?
<hischild> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Blice> If you'd like to see my conf files, they're here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4425407#post4425407
<mb_> bazhang, yes
<waylandbill> Blice: sudo password should be your password.
<Blice> I know, hischild. I can't use synaptic, I can't use root terminal, I can't user sudo;
<bazhang> mb_: install the flash plugin nonfree
<hischild> Blice, well first things first : your password :p
<Blice> When it asks me for my password, it says it's wrong.
<esox>  Hi, Iève this problem : when I open synaptic it asks to run dpkg --configure -a , I I do this (with sudo) I get an error
<jrib> esox: you need to pastebin the error you receive
<bazhang> esox what error
<hischild> Blice, alright ...
<Blice> :(
<Blice> "Sorry, try again"
<Blice> >:(
<hischild> Blice, you can use sudo without password ... after you edit the file that handles permissions ...
<Blice> Sigh. But can I edit that file without root access?
<hischild> Blice, please tell  me you didn't disable recovery mode?
<Blice> I should still have recovery mode.
<esox> jrib: bazhang : http://pastebin.com/m79759687
<waylandbill> Blice: single user mode or with a livecd you should be able to edit the sudoers file.
<hischild> Blice, then boot into recovery mode, when you get your prompt type visudo ... you ahve to add a new line ... Blice NOPASSWD=NOPASSWD: NOPASSWD (mind the blanks, there's 2 total)
<hischild> Blice, if your user is named blice ofcourse :-)
<Blice> It is :]
<hischild> Blice, .... woops ... forgot the brackets
<hischild> Blice, nvm ... ti's correct ...
<Blice> So I put....
<rhineheart_m> what is needed by the box to send mails?
<Blice> Blice NOPASSWD=NOPASSWD: NOPASSWD
<Blice> ?
<hischild> brice NOPASSWD=NOPASSWD: ALL
<hischild> sorry .. missed that last one .. had to check it
<waylandbill> I would think you'd put Blice ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<hischild> waylandbill, yeah ... i did that of the top of my head ... and missed the last one
<Blice> Okay, so, "blice ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Blice> Got it.
<hischild> Blice, correct
<idyllic> test3r: sorry sorry
<Blice> I'll do this in a minute, but before I do, do you have any suggestions for joining the domain?
<Blice> Are there any errors in the conf files I pasted?
<idyllic> test3r: i gave you a wrong instruction
<esox> no idea ?
<hischild> Blice, atm no ...
<hischild> Blice, but i'll look around :-)
<Blice> :(
<Blice> Arg
<Blice> So, the file I need to edit, is sudoers?
<alsadk> hischild bazhang  tell me what is missing?
<nico_> hi
<mb_> last question, when i enable my ati x700 driver and try to enable desktop effects my pc freezes after a while and i can't hibernate the laptop.  please help
<Blice> Where's that file located?
<alsadk> hischild bazhang  tell me what is missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57811/
<test3r> idyllic > s'OK I wanted that LoadBar changed too !  :D  BUT I changed XORG.CONF and the lines went away. No More Res Problem! Now I have a slick-as-greased-lard  box to use.
<test3r> even if it doesnt have 'the cube', i can still do a lot with this. it's basically a workhorse box anyway.
<hischild> alsadk, run ./configure, not autogen
<alsadk> hischild bazhang  but autogen on instructions
<idyllic> test3r: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under Section "Screen", SubSection "Display" , set Modes "1024x768" as the first entry.. so ur login screen will use 1024x768
<hischild> alsadk, what are you trying to compile?
<test3r> idyllic > yes thats basically what i did. i just removed the "too large" of setting that was the first setting
<Blice> So, how do I get into recovery mode?
<idyllic> test3r: glad to hear, sorry for the wrong info also >.<
<alsadk> hischild bazhang  gyachi
<test3r> =)  *Kodak Moment*  I love u guys.  =D
<test3r> hahahahaha I love the SCENE.
<test3r> .mg.
<bluewraith> While using GG, when I open a window that I usually have maximized, it will open with the right-hand part of the window about 20 pixels or so off the workspace. Anyone know why that is?
<oldred> hello
<test3r> bluewraith > do you have compizfusion Enabled (up and going?)
<oldred> somebody can help me ?
<bluewraith> test3r, yes
<hischild> alsadk, did you notice that bazhang isn't responding? you can stop adding his name.
<test3r> bluewraith > just "pull & shake" the window down, then maximize it. and dont touch its "min,norm,max" controls at that point
<test3r> OH
<alsadk> hischild did u know gyachi?
<test3r> after that then too
<hischild> alsadk, no i'll take a look
<test3r> goto Save Session if its an app that comes up on startup
<alsadk> hischild  its like pidgin but for yahoo i think
<hischild> alsadk, go to their sourceforge website and download the .deb. You can install it by double clicking it
<bluewraith> test3r, yes, i do that... but it gets a little annoying when half the "X" button is off on the next workspace at times.
<Agent_bob> i'd like to change this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59ecfe82  and i am unaware of what is causing apt to desire "bash"    i have a personal build of bash installed  and don't want it overwriten.   can anyone shed light on this for me ?
<Mythor> where/when does ubuntu detect/load the kernel modules
<test3r> blue > OK so it's not an app you just "leave" up, then? its not a program you leave up to come up once you log in (kinda auto- but in HERE- we can do a "manual auto")?
<bazhang> hischild figured you had it covered ;]
<Agent_bob> Mythor most in the initramfs.img
<hischild> bazhang, yeah ... pointed him at their sourceforge site ... they supply .deb's for it ... why compile if you don't know how and you can get a deb
<alsadk> hischild  look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57813/
<Agent_bob> Mythor but it will read /etc/modules too
<danand> !ask | oldred
<J_P> hi all
<ubotu> oldred: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rhineheart_m> hello! what is needed by ubuntu to send mails?
<bazhang> hischild excellent call ;]
<bazhang> hi J_P
<J_P> people, what package I need instal to have file /etc/hosts.deny and hosts.allow ?
<hischild> alsadk, didn't i just point you at their sourceforge site? do you want me to give you a link as well?
<erUSUL> rhineheart_m: a mailclient?
<test3r> blue > if it's Not, than its the size of the window the application is making itSelf I think. you may/maynot be able to change that? I am unsure Hopefully someone is watching with a better answer
<bazhang> !info denyhosts
<hischild> alsadk, don't bother compiling unless you have a real reason for it. ... and they HAVE a .deb for you
<jrib> J_P: you create them with a text editor
<ubotu> denyhosts (source: denyhosts): an utility to help sys admins thwart ssh hackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-2.1 (gutsy), package size 61 kB, installed size 416 kB
<bluewraith> test3r, its pretty much any app that I use maximized. When I have it max, and close it, the next time I open it it won't be max anymore (but close) and the right side will be slightly over on workspace 2
<Agent_bob> J_P are they not there already ?
<rhineheart_m> erUSUL: thatnks.. do you use one?
<bazhang> denyhosts J_P
<test3r> blue > check the CONF of the program itself - see if you can set a smaller res for the window to spawn at?
<erUSUL> rhineheart_m: i use evolution (instaled by default) and acasionally claws mail
<test3r> blue > OOOOhhh so Thats how it Happens? OK. I've had that happen. Best workaround I have is the annoying loop of "re-maximize" the app. sry.
<alsadk> hischild  give me a direct link
<Squawk> bluewraith, as a really weird suggestion, have a go at moving the application to where you want it, and then save it as a gnome session. Dunno if it will help, but certainly my terminal always appears at startup just where I put it
<bazhang> heh
<test3r> squak > yes thats what I said first
<danand> J_P - you should already have those files as part of a standard installation - try ls /etc/ | grep hosts
<oldred> I`ve installed a psyBNc on my 7.10 and at reboot it don`t start... what can I do ?
<rhineheart_m> erUSUL: I've been trying to configure postfix but until now.. I still can't send message over the internet
<hischild> alsadk, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158490
<esox> hello, I've troubles with synaptics : http://pastebin.com/me756a83
<test3r> squak > but then it comes up at start up every time
<Squawk> Ok, thats it, im having squak on highlight
<hischild> Squawk, haha you made my day <3
<hischild> or shall i just make that squak as well :p
<erUSUL> rhineheart_m: so you are trying to set up a mail server not just "send mail"...
<test3r> just a TAD of traffic in the room.
<Squawk> ...
<Agent_bob> danand  ls /etc/host*      why two processes and a pipe ?
<erUSUL> !postfix | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<hischild> Squawk, i'm joking :-) i'll use your full name
<danand> J_P - my understanding is that you just add the various host/network listings to those files as required.
<kingamok> hello, my wireless will disconnect after a couple of minutes especially if i leave my pc idle. any idea to solve my problem?
<Blice> I'm in recovery mode right now, it seems the password for my normal account has changed too.
<Blice> I changed visudo though, so that's fine.
<Squawk> hischild, I know, hence the elipses
<erUSUL> rhineheart_m: your question should be more clear
<Blice> What file is the password for my user account kept in? :(
<syssan> Hi! How do i get rid of the hard-drive icons on the desktop?
<Squawk> Blice, /etc/shadow, and its encrypted
<Blice> Gah
<danand> Agent_bob - yeah - thats better :)
<rhineheart_m> erUSUL: why? can I ask about postfix problems here?
<jrib> esox: does "tickless" mean anything to you?
<test3r> blowfish is ur friend
<Agent_bob> Blice /etc/shadow
<Blice> So what's the command to change my root/user password in terminal?
<bluewraith> test3r, yeah... guess i'll just have to live with it. Its not like its a problem... just a couple extra clicks each time i open firefox or xchat
<Squawk> Blice, su to root and run passwd, or else sudo passwd
<esox> jrib: yes it was an old kernel I tried to compile without success
<mad_max02> anyone here knows where I can find help with Vista installation (its not for me, I'm trying to help a friend )
<jrib> Blice: passwd.  It is not necessary to set a root password.  Use sudo instead
<Agent_bob> Blice you should read up on sudo if you don't know about it.  but to answer your question   sudo passwd
<jrib> !sudo > blice (read the private message from ubotu)
<Squawk> mad_max02, /join #windows
<hischild> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<JorgenVonPilot> has anyone compiled syslinux before with mingw? I know nothing about programming and it lost me. I tried to figure it out anyway and just got a bunch of errors and crud. Not even sure how to use MingGW, the documentation assumes you know about programming
<kingamok> hello
<hischild> no .. wrong one ...
<hischild> !root | Blice
<ubotu> Blice: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<test3r> blue > hey i have idea i know what i did to not have it happen . Blue - just un-maximize before you close the app. then next time you bring it up, it is only the ONE click to maximize it instead of the full workaround.
<mad_max02> Squawk, thanks dude
<jrib> esox: that's causing the trouble, get rid of it
<Blice> Okay, I'll use passwd.
<kingamok> anyone can help me to solve the mentioned problem?
<Blice> Also, you guys should get Irssi as an IRC client ;x
<Agent_bob> anyone know about package management ?
<esox> jrib: I thought I got rid of it
<jrib> !anyone | Agent_bob
<Blice> I bet you guys can't use IRC in recovery terminal like this :DDD
<hischild> kingamok, "mentioned problem" isn't very describtive ...
<ubotu> Agent_bob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hischild> !gq
<ubotu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<oldred> anyone can help me ?
<kingamok> hello, my wireless will disconnect after a couple of minutes especially if i leave my pc idle. any idea to solve my problem?
<esox> jrib: what could I do ?
<Blice> quit
<Blice> ..
<bluewraith> test3r, my workaround is just doubleclicking on the titlebar. no need to make the window dance
<bazhang> Agent_bob: what is your issue?
<test3r> rofl
<test3r> Blice failed
<erUSUL> rhineheart_m: yes you can; i mean « < rhineheart_m> hello! what is needed by ubuntu to send mails? » doesn't get to the point on setting up postfix. a better question would have been: «i'm configuring postfix and it doesn't send any mail »
<Agent_bob> jrib do you know about package management ?
<danand> !ask | oldred
<ubotu> oldred: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> Agent_bob: ask a specific question
<Squawk> kingamok, when it drops, if you run ifconfig, does it still show your wireless with an ip address etc?
<Agent_bob> jrib then ignore me.  i posted my question.
<rhineheart_m> erUSUL: yeah.. you got what I meant..
<Agent_bob> i'd like to change this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d59ecfe82  and i am unaware of what is causing apt to desire "bash"    i have a personal build of bash installed  and don't want it overwriten.   can anyone shed light on this for me ?
<andy_> Hi I'm running 7.10, is there a repo where I can get g++4.3 ? Thanks!
<esox> jrib: I cant access synaptic and apt returns errors
<kingamok> squawk; i havent do ifconfig yet , will do it later and come back again once it drop. ok
<jrib> esox: get rid of the tickless kernel and then run dpkg --configure -a again
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<Squawk> kingamok, if it still shows an ip address and what not then its not an ubuntu issue but rather a wireless issue (ie losing signal or something)
<rhineheart_m> erUSUL:I've read already the basic configuration for postfix..but I guess there must be something wrong the way it has been configured
<test3r> blue > Yeah I guess that's the price we deal with for having 'the cube' and the most efficient computer workspace known to man
<kingamok> ok squawk tq for ur respond
<esox> jrib: I dont have it anymore but I have some small files related to it, I just erase them "by hand" ?
<jrib> Agent_bob: a package you have installed depends on bash
<Agent_bob> jrib no.
<Mythor> Agent_bob: and if there are no modules loaded automaticly, is there a way to autodetect them ?
<jrib> Agent_bob: ubuntu-minimal depends on bash, do you not have that installed?
<erUSUL> rhineheart_m: i'm afraid i can not help you further (other than pinting you to the official help) becouse never set up a mail server myself
<Agent_bob> jrib not installed.
<kingamok> brb
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<rhineheart_m> erUSUL: okay.. thanks anyway..
<erUSUL> ubotu tell rhineheart_m about postfix | rhineheart_m see priv msg from ubotu
<Agent_bob> jrib it's not a dependancy thing.  it's a deb priority "thang"
<Sword_> hi
<Agent_bob> jrib but i don't know how or where to change it.
<jrib> Agent_bob: what do you mean by "deb proirity" thing?
<danand> Agent_bob - think you can use aptitude. press ctrl-t to access the menu. from there you should be able to specify required behaviour for given packages ie hold, keep etc
<Sword_> i want to know if  it its possible somehow to run Adobe Creative Suite 3 under Linux???
<Squawk> rhineheart_m, sorry to jump in in mid conversation, but what exactly are you tyring to do? If you actualy want to set up a mail server you would probably be better getting help from the devs of the given mail server (sendmail, postfix etc) than from #ubuntu, which is more for ubuntu issues
<brobostigon> !wine | Sword_
<ubotu> Sword_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jrib> Agent_bob: is your custom bash installed through a package?
<Sword_> i know but for CS§?
<Sword_> 3
<bluewraith> test3r, haha, yeah. i keep trying to switch workspaces when i'm at work. booted dos a few weeks ago and was completly lost as to why my commands weren't working. Had to sit down and actually think about what I was trying to do
<bazhang> Sword_: currently no
<Sword_> :(
<Agent_bob> danand if i only had aptitude....      i'll see about that.
<Sword_> and this crossover program?
<Sword_> doeas that work?
<bazhang> Sword_: you can check their appdb for more info or visit #winehq
<rhineheart_m> Squawk: thanks for the notice.. I been there already..but I guess people there are sleeping..nobody responded..
<danand> Agent_bob - think you can also use dpkg - see man dpkg --> package flags
<Sword_> thx guys
<oldred> I`ve installed a psyBNc on my 7.10 and at reboot it don`t start... what can I do ?
<bazhang> oldred how did you install it
<test3r>  blue > i H8 dos now. i learned WinXP terminal has a lame version of auto-complete though
<Squawk> rhineheart_m, yeah you get that a fair bit on irc, just leave the channel open and evntualy someone will turn up. I would certainly say that a full mailserver config is well beyond the limits of this channel
<Blice> Okay, so, I tried "passwd blice", changed the password, but when I reboot and go into the Ubuntu log-in screen, it still tells me it's wrong?!
<Blice> :(
<Squawk> Blice, caps lock?
<Blice> Nope
<test3r> blice > did you 'SUDO' the commend?
<Blice> No need to sudo, I was logged in as root.
<Blice> This is recovery mode
<rhineheart_m> Blice: what are you trying to do? logging to your box as superadmin?
<vlt> Hello. I installed network-manager-openvpn. When I connect to an OpenVPN server my default route is set to the tun device. Why? How to avoid this?
<oldred> ./psybnc
<test3r> i didnt think recovery even put u in as ROOT root
<Blice> No, try just "logging into your box", rhineheart.
<Blice> Somehow my password got changed
<Squawk> Blice, unless you explicitly changed it, you might have real problems. I would suggest installing chkrootkit as a minimum
<Blice> Right now I'm using IRC in recovery mode, still. Thank god for Irssi or I'd be boned right now.
<Blice> installing chkrootkit?
<Blice> What's that?
<cornix> Hm, seems like my new machine doesn't like Ubuntu
<test3r> it is
<test3r> change
<test3r> root
<test3r> you learn how to do that with Slack
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<Squawk> chkrootkit is a bit of softare to check for rootkits and what not on your sytem, basicaly nasties that mgiht ahve got in
<cornix> Live version doesn't load completely
<bazhang> cornix could you be more precise  please
<test3r> oh chK
<cornix> Netinstall doesn't recognize my SATA HD
<Squawk> Blice, if something other than you changed your user password then you have aproblem
<test3r> its the damn K. everytime.  ;p
<oldred> as a user, I`ve made make menuconf, make and ./psybnc
<oldred> I must do this as a root ?
<chemical> Hello there
<jevangelo> in ubuntu server, how do i get apache2 to serve java content
<Blice> So, I do 'apt-get install chkrootkit'?
<cornix> Same DVD I tried to use now worked fine on my last machine
<Agent_bob> danand danand would you be refering to "forbid version"  in the aptitude menu ?
<alsadk> hischild  i install it but its not appered on applications>internet
<Rimfrost> hi, im downloading Hardy Heron from distrowatch but is it stable to run yet or shall i take 7.10?
<bazhang> gutsy Rimfrost
<andy_> How do I get gcc-4.3? Anyone?
<chemical> I have connected my *sound system with my toshiba satellite but the sound output is still form the internal speakers of the laptop not from the sound system
<chemical> what should i do?
<cornix> Gutsy got problems with SATA?
<NetM> *andy_* from synaptic
<cornix> No clue what else it could be
<vlt> Does it make sense to install chrootkit on a possibly compromised machine?
<Blice> ...So I do "apt-get install chkrootkit", right? I need an answer before I exit IRC :x
<hischild> alsadk, if it doesn't show up, that means that either you installed the wrong one or the program doesn't use shortcuts and you have to create them
<bazhang> does build-essential have that version of gcc andy_? not sure about the version number let me see
<Rimfrost> ok
<J_P> dennda:  install apt-get tcpd ;-)
<bluewraith> chemical, I have the same problem. I havn't been able to find *anything* that can fix it yet. google searched for like, 2 hours.
<cornix> Netinstall is recognizing my small IDE HD and even my external drive
<Squawk> Blice, atl-f2 gets you a new login
<test3r> Blice > that will get you that pak
<Squawk> vlt, not really, but its the best hes gonna do
<danand> Agent_bob - no, i was looking at the Hold option - Cancels any action on the selected package, and protect from future upgrades
<Corty> hi
<Blice> Okay
<chemical> well someone send me this. watch me
<test3r> no its ch K
<test3r> K
<vlt> Squawk: Shouldn't he rather check the hard drive from a voot disk?
<vlt> *boot
<Blice> chK?
<Blice> Capital K?
<andy_> bazhang: it seems that it only goes to 4.2. I didn't know if there was some special repository that might have 4.3
<frold> anyone knows an application like AVnotes for windows - so you can put on yellow labels on your desktop?
<alsadk> hischild  i downloaded the second one from the list
<test3r> if it was just "CHROOT" youd b changing your root
<test3r> how to chroot into an install
<Agent_bob> danand yes i see.   thank you.
<Blice> chkroot, ya
<chemical> type:sudo su
<hischild> Blice, capitals don't matter. Alternatively search for chkroot
<chemical> and then
<danand> Agent_bob - np
<Blice> kk... I'ma go try this. Be back in a bit :/
<chemical> echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=lenovo" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<hischild> alsadk, it's not in our hands to give support for that package. ....
<vlt> frold: knotes
<Lectus> How to install *.deb packages in Ubuntu? I'm trying to install CodeBlocks.
<Pici> !deb | Lectus
<ubotu> Lectus: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<bazhang> Lectus: double clicking usually does it
<chemical> but i can't test it in my system cause the laptop is of a friend of mine and he just left
<erUSUL> Lectus: double click on them (gedebi will take care of them)
<alsadk> hischild   thx
<test3r> Blice > r u still there >? u donthaave a root kit problem on your TUX BOX? what r u STORING?
<jevangelo> in ubuntu server, how do i get apache2 to serve java content
<test3r> blice > nobody cares enuf 2 root u
<Squawk> vlt, I pm'd you, you might not get it/be able to answer back if you are not regged
<Pici> !u | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<test3r> im a me
<test3r> and u is we
<cornix> hehe
<test3r> and we r all toGETHER
<Pici> test3r: stop.
<cornix> Y R NE1? BCS U!
<cornix> :D
<test3r> *busts into sum Beatles*
<cornix> That's modern art :D
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cornix> also
<cornix> Has Gutsy got problems with SATA?
<cornix> Netinstall is recognizing my small IDE HD and even my external drive
<NetM> *cornell* nop
<cornix> Live CD is not booting at all
<Squawk> cornix, no, all my sata stuff working fine
<NetM> I ve installed @ sata
<cornix> the load-bar is showing, then it hangs with just a cursor in the top left corner
<bazhang> cornix try the alternate cd then
<cornix> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<NetM> *cornix* purple cursor?
<cornix> white
<NetM> Graphics is ok ?
<cornix> The cursor looks normal
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, any way to make a vnc session from windows to linux through ssh tunneling run faster?
<cornix> :D
<cornix> text cursor
<NetM> Ok :)
<bluewraith> wow... google works fast. Its already parsed some pages that are less then an hour old.
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  use a lighter desktop, reduce the # of colors of the display. lower the res.
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  disable wallpaper and any extra effects.
<cornix> hmpf, then I really will have to dl
<ForzaPalermo> Dr_willis, i am already runningi at the lowest
<cornix> Wait
<ForzaPalermo> using tightvnc
<cornix> Alternate CD is just for install?
<cornix> I think I tried that already
<bazhang> aye
<bluewraith> chemical, i'll test that code out and let you know if it solved it for me. What model satellite is it?
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  for a windows vnc server - i tend to use 'ultravnc' it may have more tweaks.
<NetM> *cornix* only install
<cornix> yeah, blue-ish background and all
<cornix> that one didn't recognize my SATA :(
<NetM> Gb?
<cornix> 750
<NetM> Hmmmm
<bazhang> sata no worries here cornix
<NetM> Dunno :/
<Blice> Okay, so, I did chkrootkit. It didn't find anything.
<chemical> @bluewraith Toshiba Sattelite Pro A120
<Blice> I tried using passwd -u blice
<Blice> And then changing the password again,
<Blice> For both blice and root.
<Blice> Meh. What else can I do here?
<ForzaPalermo> Dr_willis, even when running on my home network it runs the same as how it runs here at work
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  vnc can be sluggish. I agree
<Blice> Anyone? :(
<Squawk> Blice, make a new user and try logging in, see if that works?
<Blice> What's the command to make a new user?
<hischild> adduser
<ForzaPalermo> are there any better alternatives
<cornix> Meh, I'll try the install cd again
<Squawk> Blice, useradd
<Blice> Thanks. I'll see how it goes
<cornix> but I even ran HD recognition twice and it didn't recognize the install HD
<Squawk> hischild, why does he keep quitting. I presume hes on command line, so why not just alt-f#?
<cornix> I COULD move all shizzle off my IDE HD though and just put Ubuntu on that one :D
<hischild> Squawk, he's in recovery mode ... i'm not sure wether it supports multiple terminals ...
<Dr_willis> hischild,  i think it does. :) its just like no-X running, and some services not going.
<ForzaPalermo> Dr_willis, any better alternatives than vnc?
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  I only use vnc. freenx i hear works great for linux to linux.. but i dont do that.
<cornix> Hm, might running Linux and Windows from 2 different physical HDs cause any problems?
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  i use the ultravnc server for windows. It  may have some addational speed up tweaks.
<bluewraith> chemical, that didn't do anything for me. I still get sound from the laptop speakers
<test3r> u can always gain ROOT to a drive from a LiveCD , yes?
<cornix> Or will the bootloader work fine with it?
<test3r> should he try a command from after booting to That?
<Dr_willis> cornix,  thats how i always do it.
<cornix> okies, so it should work
<hischild> Dr_willis, hmm ... it might ... you know what, i'll just try :p
<Dr_willis> cornix,  of course. :)
<chemical> I'm googling too so i'keep you informed if anything positive happens
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, what do you want, access to the whole desktop or just to the command line. If just command line, ssh?
<Dr_willis> hischild,  or teach him to use screen :)
<ForzaPalermo> no gui desktop
<ForzaPalermo> so i can download movies while im at work and IM
<liberion> hey guys whats the difference between multiverse and universe repositories?
<hischild> Dr_willis, hmm ... yeah would also be an option ... my second box is bootin in to recovery now ... let's see
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, you can do that from command line you know ;) irssi has IM plugins, wget to download files from the interweb ;)
<test3r> Squawk > is there command he can run from LiveCD to r-instate root & reset his pass on his main account on the drive?
<hischild> Dr_willis, nope ... you can't ... it'll just give you a blank screen
<ForzaPalermo> Squawk, i have no clue how to do that lol
<Dr_willis> hischild,  never noticed. :)  odd that it disables that.
<ForzaPalermo> Squawk,  any tight vnc alternatives that run faster?
<Squawk> test3r, I would think so, but not sure....
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, no idea im afriad, never used it
<XCasp> хмм
<ForzaPalermo> :(
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  ultravnc, vnc4server, theres proberly a dozen vnc variants out.
<test3r> Squawk > ive read that bfore. i dont know what it would b. ima google it on box next to me
<Squawk> test3r, I know it should be easy, since I have done it in the past (forgot root password...)
<hischild> Dr_willis, neither did i, although i can assume that it does that so it doesn't have to load another program that might do something bad
<waylandbill> ForzaPalermo: it's not hard to learn the CLI. Just have to read and comprehend. :)
<ForzaPalermo> waylandbill, no time for that lol
<Dr_willis> hischild,  any other program? its allready ran the login program on the first console. :) so why not more.
<Dr_willis> hischild,  actually waiut.. it auto logins in dont it.. no LOGIN:
<ForzaPalermo> while im at it guys, with tightvnc, to x11vnc i cannot get filee transfers going, anthing i can do to fix that.... alternatives... non command line alternatives preferably :)
<Dr_willis> hischild,  the extend ive used recovery mode is to fsck some disks. :) thats about it. Other then that i always use livecd's
<waylandbill> ForzaPalermo: you should make time to learn at least one new thing a day is my thoughts.
<test3r> OK
<test3r> is here
<test3r> back?
<ForzaPalermo> its hard when ur working all day
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  ive found x11vnc to be VERY sluggish compared to the other 'vncservers'
<hischild> Dr_willis, i can imagine that if something bad does something on let's say the 5th screen ... it can't do that if that screen is disabled ... and yeah it auto logs in
<ForzaPalermo> Dr_willis, yeah but its the only thing i can run that i KNOW of that runs my CURRENT display :0
<test3r> Squawk > I know u tell him to run 'passwd' but did u tell him to run it like 'passwd HisNormalUserName' ???
<ForzaPalermo> not display 1
<ForzaPalermo> which is a different session
<chemical> @bluewraith check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457453
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  i dont share current displays that makes it MUCH more sluggish also. :)
<test3r> Squawk  he just set the root=s pass on his box lol
<waylandbill> ForzaPalermo: i suppose ... although I count the learning as working as well. :-D
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  i keep my torrent/im/whatever in a nice littke session thats using jwm, for me to remote access
<simion314> hi, i just read this article and the comments http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/132891.asp  and if you have the time you should read it and post a comment to suport Ubuntu. I do not want to spam just i want to increase ubuntu popularity
<Squawk> test3r, ok I knjow how to do it
<test3r> =D
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  i find it decently quick when doing it that way.
<ForzaPalermo> Dr_willis, jwm?
<Dr_willis> !info jwm | ForzaPalermo
<ubotu> forzapalermo: jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Corty> http://paste.debian.net/50172 <- any ideas?
<Squawk> test3r, err, hmm, cant remember
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  as i suggested earlier - use a very light window manager.
<ForzaPalermo> speed isnt that bad for me, but its just a little choppy, ive heard of people watching movies no problem through ssh
<test3r> Squawk > you found re-root from LiveCD process? link , yes?
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  one has to wonder how they get sound...
<bluewraith> chemical, my problem isn't a lack of speakers... but an overuse. they still work when i try to use headphones. my solution was to just deal with it, since i dont use headphones that often.
<Squawk> test3r, its gentoo, but it will work
<Squawk> test3r: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Reset_a_Lost_Root_Password
<MDCore> hey all. I'm trying to get hold of git-core >= 1.5.3 for gutsy. even dapper has it (via backports)
<void^> Dr_willis: pulseaudio is nice for that purpose
<test3r> yes they say recovery console then to just use passwd but THAT dood wants to set it to his normal acc not root itself id imagine
<chemical> oh sorry
<Dr_willis> ForzaPalermo,  You could alwasys run xming, and have the x apps appear locally.
<Blice> Okay, so, I tried making a new user.
<waylandbill> Corty: those modules compiled against the current running kernel?
<Blice> And then I used passwd to change it's password
<Squawk> test3r, he said hes locked out of root and normal
<Blice> And I can't log in with it, either. Says wrong password.
<ForzaPalermo> so runnging jwm runs a different session>?
<Blice> So... What the hell :(
<ForzaPalermo> u have info on ming
<ForzaPalermo> xming
<Squawk> Blice, can you tail /var/log/auth.log
<Blice> tail it?
<Corty> waylandbill, ehm, yes?
<Squawk> tail is a command that ouputs hte last 10 lines (and it might be a slight variation on auth.log)
<_Oz_> Hello, Ubuntu friends.
<test3r> Blice > what on earth. You might want to try to re-root from a LiveCD
<Blice> What will I be looking for on that, Squawk?
<Corty> waylandbill, 8999329      0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src         22 2008-02-28 21:56 linux -> linux-headers-2.6.24.3
<Squawk> Blice, no idea, read it and see if something interesting crops up
<Blice> I have to exit IRC to do this, since it's only one terminal here in recovery, so give me everything I need to know before I exit :(
<Blice> Eh.
<Blice> Well alright. If there's nothing interesting, what do I try after that?
<lubse> hello
<Squawk> Blice, no idea
<Blice> This sucks man
<bazhang> hi lubse
<test3r> instead o tail can he pipe that into a TXT file
<test3r> so it creates a type of log he can read
<lubse> could someone help me find out what processor I have?
<Squawk> Blice, it sounds like you have successfully borked your login stuff
<lubse> its not showing up in lspci
<wols> lubse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Squawk> Blice, im hoping auth.log will give us a clue as to where
<test3r> lol yeah nice job Blice whatever u did Dont Do That next time
<yunhual> is there a "select all" function in gnome-terminal, like notepad ???
<Blice> Well, remember Squawk, it was when I was editing the conf files for winbind, samba, and krb that this happened.
<Blice> Also pam.d
<Squawk> lol
<Dr_willis> Blice,  learn to use 'screen ' so yoyu dont have to exit irc
<Squawk> Blice, problem is pam.d
<kingamok> hello
<Blice> Problem is pam.d, eh?
<waylandbill> Corty: 2.6.24? you using hardy or backports?
<Corty> hi
<vlt> Hello. I installed network-manager-openvpn. When I connect to an OpenVPN server using NetworkManager instead of conf files my default route is set to the tun device. Why? How to avoid this?
<Squawk> Blice, and I have literaly no experience playing with pam.d, im not brave enough ;)
<Dr_willis> Gee ive not had to mess with pam in... well... ever... I know better. :)
<Dr_willis> never needed to.
<hischild> Blice, weren't you trying to hang your ubuntu box in an AD domain?
<Corty> waylandbill, compiled myself
<Squawk> Blice, pam = plugable authentication modules, ie, logins
<Blice> Yes, hischild
<test3r> Dr Willis > o can u throw irc onto terminal (F3) by a 'irssi screen 0.3' command or the such?
<hischild> Blice, have you tried to login using the AD details?
<Squawk> hischild, hang his box seems appropriate :(
<kingamok> Squawk i'm back
<yunhual> is there a "select all" function in gnome-terminal, like notepad ???
<chemical> bluewraith ,
<Corty> waylandbill, but as i read that... would be a better idea to use a hardy package?
<chemical> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_make_sound_work_with_Intel_Integrated_Sound_Cards
<hischild> Squawk, i apologize ... *removes ubuntu from the line*
<MrKeuner> hi, I need to increase the debugging/verbosity level of acpid into syslog and I edit the /etc/defaults/acpid file and add -d to OPTIONS variable. However, when I restart /etc/init.d/acpid I get all the log in the stdout/stderr(which is also a documented feature). How can I make acpid log these into /var/log/acpid as well? (-l option does not work either, neither does 2>&1 >> /var/log/acpid)
<Blice> Hrmmm
<Dr_willis> test3r,  possibially.  - but i havent had to do that in ages..
<lubse> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz
<Corty> chemical, using gutsy and 2.6.24, so alsa is built in my kernel.
<kingamok> when i do ifconfig i see this wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9A:D0:BD:02
<kingamok>           inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<bluewraith> chemical, yes?
<Dr_willis> test3r,  id just install screen, or twin. :) and get multi terms that way
<test3r> Dr willis > hey how comes it on my Compizfusion box the F terminals r brok after I boot up and log in?
<kingamok> what is that means, problem with my router/adaptor or ubuntu itself?
<chemical> what about this link :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_make_sound_work_with_Intel_Integrated_Sound_Cards
<wols> lubse: that's nice but why do we care?
<waylandbill> Corty: should be okay as long as the kernel and modules were built from the same code and headers.
<Blice> Well, alright, so, what I think we should do.... Squawk, can you go on the Ubuntu forums for me? In the network section, I have a thread in there. Can you paste in the text from each file in your pam.d so I can edit mine back to how it was?
<Squawk> kingamok, that means your card is still configured. That being the case, not sure what the problem is
<Dr_willis> test3r,  most likely its the framebuffer fighting with the X server.
<wols> kingamok: why should htere be a problem?
<Corty> waylandbill, ok. :)
<Dr_willis> test3r,  as a test. disable the framebuffer. I think the framebuffer wiki ubuntu page has info on that.
<Squawk> Blice, link, and tell me what files you have
<test3r> oooooooo OK so kill that framebufer in the card setup OK kewl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, somebody knows how to set a shortcut to open the gimmie menu?
<kingamok> my wireless disconnect if idle a few minutes
<Dr_willis> test3r,  i disable the framebuffer from the grub menu.lst file
<Blice> Arg... I can't link.. I have no browser here.
<chemical> My ubuntu system is feisty an i'm thinking of upgrading it
<chemical> but...
<Dr_willis> test3r,  Not siure what/where you are refering to.
<waylandbill> Corty: you may try building both again.
<lubse> Now am I running the right ubuntu? I think I installed the i86 ubuntu
<Corty> waylandbill, got the vanilla sources, and built my own .deb packages for headers and image
<Squawk> kingamok, when the network drops, is it the internet thats inaccessible? can you still ping the router (ie, are you certain the problem is wireless?). When it does drop, try running iwlist wlan0 scan, and see if wifi is still running
<chemical> i have 769 Mb RAM does it worthit?
<Corty> waylandbill, ok, just startet with that
<lubse> but its an x64 cpu
<Blice> But, I need uhm... common-auth, common-sesson, sudo, and common-account
<Blice> In the pam.d folder
<chemical> 786 sorry
<Dr_willis> lubse,  you proberly have no real need to use the 64 bit version of ubuntu. Most people dont.
<kostkon> chemical, your amount of memory is good enough
<Squawk> Blice, oh christ you havnt been hilighting me, no clue how many lines I missed
<kingamok> internet inaccessible
<Squawk> Blice, you can browse the net with lynx
<Corty> waylandbill, what else, if that will not solve it?
<test3r> Dr Willis > yes im sure that's it. ty ill try fussing with that all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> chemical: I don't think memory requirements of gutsy are that different from those of feisty
<bazhang> chemical sure no worries
<brobostigon> lubse: i386 will run on x64, but wont support all the x64 features.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> moreover hardy seems pretty more efficient than gutsy
<Squawk> kingamok, so you can still see the router? that being the case the problem is not your wifi, its your internet connection
<Dr_willis> x64 ubuntu - has issues with some areas also..
<Squawk> Blice, how do I find the thread?
<Corty> waylandbill, i did that yesterday and forgot to deactivate a few conflicting modules, so i could not insert the module. but today it's throwing other errors, as you can see at the pastebin
<Blice> Squawk: I need sudo, common-account, common-auth, and common-session from the pam.d folder; My thread is in the "Networking and wireless" section of the Ubuntu forums, it should still be on the first page in there. My username is Blice.
<chemical> the main reason of becoming linux user is attractive usability
<Squawk> Blice, I found the thread, one sec
<Blice> Squawk: Thanks so much, man.
<waylandbill> Corty: I saw the errors. The missing symbols suggest code not in the kernel that the headers say there are.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> chemical: until ubuntu many people believed it was the countrary :)
<komputes> chemical: sure you're not talking about apple?
<chemical> so i don't what?
<chemical> what??
<dundel> if i click my AWN showdesktop applet, conky is getting minimized to. Is there a way to disable this?
<Corty> waylandbill, ok
<waylandbill> Corty: you may want to see if someone in #linux would know more about it.
<chemical> why you say  that?
<Corty> waylandbill, ok, thanks :)
<komputes> chemical: put the name of who you're talking to before the msg
<lubse> how do I enable 'universe' ?
<chemical> komputes ,i mean speed not effect and 3d crap
<komputes> lubse: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> lubse go into synaptic package manager and enable the repository then hit reload
<komputes> lubse: uncomment the lines that start with "deb"
<kingamok> hello
<ir3> hey guys, when trying to update banshee from source I get that I don't meet the mono-zeroconf requirements (when running ./configure), if I had version 13.1 working shouldn't I have this?
<kingamok> i'm disconnecting again
<komputes> lubse: then sudo apt-get update
<cored> hi guys
<kingamok> i do iwlist scanning when it drop the result is wlan0     No scan results
<Squawk> Blice, all done
<cored> i'm running gutsy, i want to know in which repo is maven2
<wols> !info maven2
<ubotu> Package maven2 does not exist in gutsy
<cored> :-(
<komputes> chemical: yeah, everyones competin on what you can do, 3d cubes, windows in roladex motion, window echoing into space, it's all BS
<chemical> koputes , what's the estimated upgrade time?
<cored> the thing is that ubuntu dosen't set the JAVA_HOME var by default
<Squawk> kingamok, then your problem is wifi coverage, your wireless signal is dropping for some reason
<Blice> Ok Squawk, let me go take a look.
<Squawk> kingamok, move the router closer to your computer to check
<komputes> chemical: depends what you're upgrading?
<MDCore> !info git-core
<ubotu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2.5-2build1 (gutsy), package size 3545 kB, installed size 7452 kB
<kingamok> i wonder it happen when on ubuntu, and the line ok when on winxp
<chemical> feisty
<chemical> koputes ,my feisty of coure
<xeenan> I need help with sound issues please
<bazhang> chemical about an hour if you have dsl
<komputes> chemical: cant tell you. and it's kom not kop
<chemical> komputes , i home it will not fail me'
<Le-Chuck_ITA> chemical: what IRC client are you using? Try to use the TAB key to complete
<confox> hello
<chemical> komputes , i hop it will not fail me'
<Le-Chuck_ITA> chemical: I mean to complete user names :)
<komputes> chemical: good luck
<ir3> hey guys, when trying to update banshee from source I get that I don't meet the mono-zeroconf requirements [>= 0.7.2] (when running ./configure), where can I find it?
<bazhang> hi confox
<binod> dfs
<lubse> I dont have permissions to save the file :-/
<confox> hello bazhang
<Le-Chuck_ITA> chemical: before upgrading move /usr/local out of the way if you have something into that
<MrObvious> ir3: You can find the package name by doing a apt-cache search libmono | grep dev
<bazhang> binod you have an actual support question?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> chemical: that's the only problem I know of, and it's a shame nobody agrees that it should be fixed
<brobostigon> ir3: packages.ubuntu.com,
<xeenan> I have a creative x-fi card but haven't found any drivers for it I also have an onboard card but was wondering if I took the xfi out if there was a command line to rescan hardware
<test3r> How do i add highlight to a person in Pidgin ?
<chemical> Le-chuck_ITA , you mean bucking it up?
<hischild> xeenan, no need for that, as it does that automatically
<test3r> ive right clicked list on right. tried in here. Where is that option?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mv /usr/local /usr/local.bak
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that'd be fine :)
<bluewraith> does anyone know of a website to see if my ISP is blocking my incoming port 80?
<lubse> komputes: how do I save the file?
<Squawk> Guys, I just tried to run mplayer and I get an erro about "cant open joystick device". Now maybe im missing something, but to me a joystick is a bit of gaming hardware that I explicitly compiled out of my kernel. Does joystick refer to something else in this isntance?
<nick__> how do you turn gdm on in ubuntu 8.04?
<MrObvious> bluewraith: Run Shields Up! on grc.com
<Squawk> bluewraith, I can port scan you if you want
<confox> im trying to make my desktop move but is it any good?
<lubse> it wont let me, doesnt ask me for root password either
<brobostigon> !hardy | nick_
<xeenan> so if it has my xfi card in the hardware info does that mean its installed
<ubotu> nick_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<test3r> yes kill the joyustick heh
<chemical> Le-chuck_ITA , destination?and how reusing it after the upgrade
<bazhang> nick__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ir3> ok, so I have to install libmono-dev, newby question but what the command line input?
<komputes> lubse: file > save
<vlt> `touch 1; touch 2;` => ok. `mv 2 1` => Operation not permitted.  Any idea how to solve this?
<bluewraith> MrObvious, thanks
<lubse> komputes: no permissions
<lubse> :-/
<komputes> lubse: CTRL - S
<MrObvious> bluewraith: YW
<brobostigon> ir3: sudo apt-get "packagename"
<bluewraith> squawk, maybe later.. :)
<komputes> lubse: you did not sudo
<Squawk> vlt, nothing wrong with that
<lubse> true
<brobostigon> ir3: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Squawk> vlt, err, whats the =>
<komputes> lubse: go back and SUDO gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<test3r> blue > you want to chek ur port 80?
<komputes> lubse: sudo in small letters
<test3r> run a tracert to google.com:80
<test3r> yes? or wont that do it?
<Squawk> test3r, nope
<lubse> bash: sudu: command not found
<Squawk> test3r, they aint gonna block http out
<test3r> :(
<Squawk> lubse, sudo
<vlt> Squawk: I just use "=>" here to show the result of the command.
<bazhang> lubse sudo
<test3r> yeah beside the fact that 80 is standard
<lubse> ooow
<lubse> sorry
<test3r> and they wound t be an ISP if they couldnt send u port80
<Squawk> vlt touch 1; touch 2; mv 2 1 should work fine
<xeenan> does anyone know if there is a program that will install software without haveing to type it in all the time
<vlt> Squawk: I expected to be allowed to mv if I'm allowd to touch .. hmmmm
<Pici> xeenan: Applications>Add/Remove or System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<vlt> Squawk: Maybe it's an sshfs problem.
<Squawk> vlt, is this done remotely?
<kingamok> brb restart
<confox> kk
<xeenan> thanks
<Squawk> vlt, you might not have overwwrite permission
<vlt> Squawk: There's a difference between write and overwrite?
<vlt> Squawk: Didn't know that. Where is this defined?
<bluewraith> MrObvious, the ports are all marked as stealth. i'm behind a wifirouter, i'm assuming thats the problem?
<komputes> vlt: overwrite = delete old file and replace it with this file which has the same name
<MrObvious> bluewraith: It may not work on Linux but I can't be sure.
<ir3> Running: apt-cache search libmono | grep dev
<ir3> gives: libmono-dev - libraries for the Mono JIT - Development files
<ir3> but running: sudo apt-get libmono-dev
<ir3> gives: E: Invalid operation libmono-dev
<Squawk> vlt, if its ssh then its in ssh config. Many applications permit you to create a file but not remove one. An overwrite effectivly removes the file
<MrObvious> bluewraith: Linux is that much more secure.
<Blice> Squawk: Oh man, thank you so much. I replaced my files with yours, and I'm logged in now and things are good.
<ir3> Do I have to add another repo?
<Pici> ir3: sudo apt-get install packagename
<komputes> ir3: install
<bluewraith> MrObvious, yeah, i knew it was pretty secure
<Squawk> blice, never, ever play with pam
<brobostigon> ir3: try, sudo apt-get install packagename
<komputes> ir3: don't feel bad I do that aaaaaallll the time
<ir3> haha! cheers guys
<Blice> Squawk: So, finally I'm back. I do, however, still really need to join this domain, so I'm afraid I'll have to play with pam again :(
<Squawk> Blice, pam will have nothing to do with joining the domain
<Jack_Sparrow> Can K9copy take a region 2 "Pal" DVD and rip it so I can make an "NTSC" dvd from it?
<Blice> Squawk: Each tutorial for joining the domain, even samba's themselves, have a part where you have to edit pam.
<ir3> well that didn't fix it, apparently i'll up to date, any other ideas where mono-zeroconf might live?
<ir3> i'm*
<Blice> Squawk: I think I may know where I messed up. There was a line you edited, and in it, it had "use_first_pass", do you think I'm supposed to put my password there instead of that?
<test3r> Blice > you fooled with some thing called the Plugin Auth Module ? isnt that part of core?
<NetM> Can u tell me rapidshare premium download managers?
<lubse> does ubuntu let me swap the Fn and the Ctrl key?
<Squawk> Blice, I have no clue
<lubse> I keep pressing Fn, instead of Ctrl :(
<Blice> Squawk: Alright.
<komputes> lubse: eugh, those keyboards
<bazhang> NetM: wrong channel for that
<NetM> Ok sorryz
<confox> brb
<test3r> blice > if you have hardware that wasn't working on THIS distro and you had to edit the PAM, I have little confusion as to why your box isnt working
<ir3> << /msg ubotu etiquette >>
<ir3> well that's just imbarasing
<Pici> ir3: without the << >>
<sinbox> Hello, printer problem. After following all the instructions here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP160_descargar_drivers    I get this error when trying to print a test page in CUPS:  "Unable to open USB port device file: No such file or directory", and the file referenced :/dev/usblp0   is indeed missing.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Blice> test3r: I had to edit my pam so I could join this windows domain, so it would use winbind.
<test3r> well - id suggest a fresh install. perhaps even of an older distro
<test3r> a windows domain?
<AJC_Z0> "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<lubse> yes, this keybord smells :(
<test3r> no thats all in smbconf
<test3r> you dont even have to with Ubuntu
<lubse> can't I edit the keyboard driver somehow?
<test3r> its all in menus
<AJC_Z0> So says a popup following a "Check" in Update manager
<Blice> No, there's some things you have to edit in parts of pam.d, test3r.
<Blice> So, where is the menu to join a windows domain, test3r..?
<lubse> there are programs on windows that let you rebind any key on the keyboard
<Squawk> Blice, can you show me the webpage you reading from?
<Blice> Squawk: Second.
<tpp> Hi, I have set up xmodmap to map keycode 116 to a right click (Pointer_Button3), it was working fine but now it no longer works. If I run 'xmodmap -pk' i can still see the mapping in there, but nothing happens when I press the equivalent key! Any ideas?
<test3r> i goto system > shared folders. it will fetch SMB for me auto. after install. then i set me a share, then I assig the Workgroup in the same sweep
<test3r> thats all a domain is is a workgroup
<test3r> is that what youre trying to do? join the 'name' with the windows computers?
<vlt> Squawk: `rm 1` is possible, and then also `mv 2 1`.
<xeenan> In my hardware info my soundcard is listed but not getting any sound when i click the volume icon i get the error box that says ""No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."" please help
<vlt> Squawk: why not `mv 2 1`? Weird.
<Squawk> vlt, like I said, overwrite (I know ive seen overwrite permission in ftpd confs before)
<erUSUL> !sound | xeenan
<ubotu> xeenan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ir3> I'm still running into problems, i'm up-to-date with libmono-dev but the ./configure still complains about mono-zeroconf requirements, any other ideas where it might live?
<Blice> Squawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<xeenan> thanks hopefully that works i have an x-fi card that plp say wont work in linux
<Squawk> Blice, wth are you trying to do? are you not just trying to get file sharing working accross your network?
<test3r> oh noehz ! ActiveDirectory !
<test3r> kill it w/ fire   :D
<Blice> Squark: Not just file sharing. I need to literally be a part of the domain here.
<Blice> Squawk*
<test3r> yeah he's got that evil thing turned on
<test3r> Blice > I wish you luck
<Squawk> Blice, for what purpose?
<Squawk> Blice, dont just be a part of it "because". Have a reason
<Blice> Squawk: Mainly because I can't access our SQL server in this LAN without being a part of the domain; Among a couple other servers...
<ForzaPalermo> does anone know of the best way to transfer files from windows to linux, and back through ssh tunnel, my vnc wont do it?
<tomd123> does anyone know of an applet kind of like the weather one for the network? I would like to be able to view my total bandwidth usage with in the past 24 hours. Any suggestinos would be appreciated :P
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, use winscp on windows to transfer by ssh
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, scp?
<ForzaPalermo> hischild, this is a sepearte program>?
<brobostigon> tomd123: gkrellm
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, that is the name of the program for windows yes
<soldats> tomd123: conky
<ForzaPalermo> whats the diff between scp and winscp
<m1r> hello
<Squawk> tomd123, for simply bandwidth, vnstat
<test3r> Blice > is there a way u can setup a box that is "always" part of this domain , a port if u will, then just connect in thru that ?
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, scp is the protocol,, winscp the progarm
<test3r> :)
<ForzaPalermo> oh
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, scp is the protocol, winscp is a client ath runs on windows that supports it
<ForzaPalermo> hischild, how fast is it
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, how fast you want it to be (it has a trottle on it)
<ForzaPalermo> just decent
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, dont know how fast the client is, but scp is as quick as your network
<Blice> test3r: You mean, connect to a computer that's part of the domain and go 'through' it? No thanks; They're all windows machines anyways, I have a feeling I'd have even more trouble. But I disgress, there's a lot of various things that I need to be a part of our domain to do.
<ForzaPalermo> send music and other files over
<test3r> see
<YazzY> hi guys, i cannot google so i need to ask here: what is the command to rebuild initrd.img files for given kernel ?
<ForzaPalermo> ok, andi can go back and forth from windows to linux and vice versa?
<test3r> the one u connect WITH you could turn the active directory OFF
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, use winscp, it's fast.  For the other way around (linux -> windows) use samba shares
<test3r> then it would interface Normal. Hopefully.
<Lilacor> join #nexenta
<Lilacor> grrr
<ForzaPalermo> hischild, how do i set that up?
<ForzaPalermo> i have samba installed
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, hischild, or install something like cygwin and use rsync ;)
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, create a shared folder on windows, on linux click on network and then windows network. it'll find it there.
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, install an ftpd ;). Many ways to do it, my preference would be either ftp or scp
<hischild> Squawk, let's keep it easy for a first timer :p
<ForzaPalermo> whatever is faster
<iblicf> is there a way to re-generate /boot/grub/menu.lst , i just delete by mistake
<test3r> ps: im available for Hire ATM
<PsynoKhi0> howdy, got a few hassles trying to get a gutsy-based compy on the net
<Squawk> hischild, hehe k, but I have rsync backing up my mums windows machine to my linux box every time she double clicks a shortcut on the desktop ;)
<ForzaPalermo> cgwin isnt that like putt?
<ForzaPalermo> putty
<hischild> iblicf, update-grub :-_
<hischild> :-)
<Pici> test3r: This isn't a place to advertise such services.
<PsynoKhi0> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<YazzY> hi guys, i cannot google so i need to ask here: what is the command to rebuild initrd.img files for given kernel ?
<iblicf> hischild, really ? thanks ...
<PsynoKhi0> meh,not wireless
<ere4si> iblicf, sudo update-grub
<YazzY> i have no X running
<test3r> oh, sry. i only said it because of the ingenious solution i just had for Blice
<Squawk> ForzaPalermom no its a kinda of linux prot for windows, its a bit complicated until you understand a lot bout linux.
<Pici> ForzaPalermo: This is a bit offtopic for this channel, I suggest asking in ##windows
<erUSUL> YazzY: mkinitrd ?? mkinitramfs ??
<ForzaPalermo> Pici, well it deals with linux :)
<hischild> !info update-grub
<Squawk> YazzY, one sec i rad that recetly
<ubotu> Package update-grub does not exist in gutsy
<YazzY> Squawk: oki
<hischild> humorous
<brobostigon> YazzY: use lynx, its a cli web browser
<Pici> ForzaPalermo: But asking about cygwin is not an Ubuntu question and this isnt a general Linux channel.
<xeenan> how do i know what ver. of driver to download I have all the options like '''tar.gz,,,tar.bz2,,,rpm...ect'''
<kaernae> how could i get answer why my computer can't load desktop effects?
<Squawk> YazzY, mkinitrd (man it to find out how to use it, im in gentoo atm so cant look)
<ForzaPalermo> hischild, ok, but if i set up a shared folder on my computer at work, how does samba pick it up?.
<iblicf> ere4si, cool ,,thank u , and hischild ^^
<PsynoKhi0> kaernae: drivers, or unsupported features
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, you mean as in long range file transfer? use ftp
<ere4si> iblicf, lots of luck :)
<bluewraith> can anyone recomment a good distro for a headless LAMP server?
<hischild> bluewraith, ... what you think... ubuntu ofcourse :-)
<erUSUL> bluewraith: ubuntu server ??? what else did you expect here XP
<YazzY> Squawk: hm, i dont have that binary, i have mkinitramfs
<ere4si> bluewraith, ubuntu server
<test3r> hahahahah
<hischild> ForzaPalermo, i mistook your request as for just at home transfer ... for long range, you can use ftp to transfer it :-)
<Squawk> YazzY, seems reasonable that that should do it (it might be a typo on the page im looking at)
<bluewraith> haha... thanks guys. figured that would come out
<ForzaPalermo> hischild, not scp?
<Pici> hischild: Why not scp?
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, you can use scp wherever
<ForzaPalermo> ok, now i just downlaoded winscp
<hischild> Pici, i'm unaware of scp capable servers for windows ...
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, i use scp to transfer files to my web host, and lord alone knows where that is
<ForzaPalermo> i can run this in accordance iwth putty
<ForzaPalermo> or that is sepearte
<MrKeuner> hi, I need to increase the debugging/verbosity level of acpid into syslog and I edit the /etc/defaults/acpid file and add -d to OPTIONS variable. However, when I restart /etc/init.d/acpid I get all the log in the stdout/stderr(which is also a documented feature). How can I make acpid log these into /var/log/acpid as well? (-l option does not work either, neither does 2>&1 >> /var/log/acpid)
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Jack_Sparrow> Can K9copy take a region 2 "Pal" DVD and make an "NTSC" dvd from it?
<Squawk> MrKeuner, could it be a syslog option you need to change, rather than acpid?
<dnquark> g'morning y'all.  anyone know how to make synaptics trackpoint play nice with ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> Squawk: Do you think so? I don't realy know, but how come? Will I tell syslog to capture sddout messages, too?
<xrestassuredx> dnquark: how is it not playing nice now?
<paniang> ,
<paniang> ,
<Pici> paniang: stop
<ForzaPalermo> Squawk,
<Squawk> MrKeuner, dont tell syslog to capture stdout. I just thought acpid might already be logging, but syslog is not picking it up
<ForzaPalermo> putty and wincp can run simultaneousl
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo,dont see why not
<ForzaPalermo> do i need putty running to have winscp running>
<MrKeuner> Squawk: can you see a possible resolution?
<Freon> nope
<Squawk> ForzaPalermo, never used winscp, but I doubht it
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: no
<bluewraith> ok, so a little non-computer related, but still somewhat is. anyone know how to keep a 2 year old entertained (aka out of my way) while I set up a new box?
<Pici> ForzaPalermo: I'm not sure what this has to do with Ubuntu.
<ForzaPalermo> Lilacor, so i need both running
<Squawk> MrKeuner, lemme check my conf, sec
<ForzaPalermo> pici, i am tring to work from my windows machine, innto linux
<ForzaPalermo> like i am doing right now
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: for winscp, you likely need openssh running
<ForzaPalermo> so i want to transfer files between the two
<MrKeuner> Squawk: thank you
<ForzaPalermo> Lilacor, right, but do i need putty
<bazhang> bluewraith: tuxpaint ;]
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: I mean the daemon
<spmccann> bluewraith, ubuntu is easy, kids are a bigger challnage :)
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: PuTTY is only a client
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: so no.
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: PuTTY has no daemon capabilities
<Lilacor> ForzaPalermo: your sshd will handle the scp connections
<bluewraith> I was thinking more along the lines of apt-get ducttape, but i dont think his mom would like that too well when shes gets back from work. :)
<hendrixski> !jeos
<ubotu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<Maimster> How's everyone this morning.
<frold> vlt: I never said thank you - but nice with knotes :D
<wizard__> hi, anyone get java working?
<hollystyles> Maimster : it's the afternoon for some.
<hollystyles> Fine though, thanx for asking.
<Maimster> hollystyles: Oh yeah, you got me there.
<Maimster> hollystyles: Why can't we all just be on the same page eh?
<Squawk> MrKeuner, I have very little in my config and it automaticaly logs to /var/log/acpid. In it we have "OPTIONS="-s /var/run/acpid.socket", and MODULES="all""
<hollystyles> Then the world would be flat
<wizard__> lol
<Maimster> hollystyles: lol
<PsynoKhi0> got a compy here that won't connect to the internet, though the connection works (using it right now on another comp with the same NIC), the chipset is a RTL 8139, set as 10baseT-HD as it should
<MrKeuner> Squawk: yes, my conf was formerly like that, too now "OPTIONS="-d -s /var/run/acpid.socket"
<Lilacor> wizard__: under x64? my java is still busted
<MrKeuner> Squawk: I also tried adding VERBOSE="yes"
<Squawk> MrKeuner, hmm. Try restarting acpid and then restarting acpid?
<Squawk> MrKeuner, and then restarting syslog sorry
<wizard__> do the have java for 64 bit yet?
<MrKeuner> Squawk: testing...
<Squawk> MrKeuner, as for the logging to stdout, no idea really
<MrKeuner> Squawk: man acpid says that, this is a feature
<Maimster> hollystyles: Are you using 7.10 desktop? Wondering how your browser speed is doing?
<wizard__> i stick to 32 bit till they do
<Squawk> MrKeuner, is there an option in the man page to log to file?
<dda> I noticed that CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor never shows 100% since some time. Even if CPU load is 100%, CPU frequencyis not used fully, like it was before. How to check what happened?
<MrKeuner> Squawk: -l, but that does not work either
<hollystyles> maimster: its fine, what unit of measure are you proposing?
<KEB1> how to convert a .wmv into .flv?
<mtl514> Hi, can someone help me out? since an update, Im unable to Burn a DVD-R w/ Ubuntu.
<hendrixski> I installed Ubuntu JeOS in a virtual machine but it doesn't power on, it just seems to hang in that initial Ubuntu screen with the little progress bar underneath it,  but it never progresses :-/
<Squawk> KEB1: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=convert+wmv+to+flv&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Maimster> hollystyles: I have been testing with two or three machines at www.speedtest.net not that it is law or anything. However the finding are drastic on the same connection between the two machines.
<hunteke> question about upstart: the last change I see on the wiki is Dec, 2006.  Has the dev moved on to other things/what's become of the project?
<hendrixski> anybody else have this kind of a problem in a virtual machine?
<Squawk> mtl514, do you have a sata dvd drive? if so, have you just updated cdrecord to a version ending in _alpha? Doing that on gentoo killed my drive, reverting back to the previous version was the only fix
<KEB1> squawk: ok, remember that i can convert it online...
<wizard__> kewl i just got java working
<mtl514> squak: not to sound like a clown, but how do I do this?
<mohamed_> hi guys can anyone tell me how to install themes
<Pici> !themes > mohamed_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !changethemes > mohamed_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ryan_mandelbaum> does anybody know of a light weight os for ppc with the latest codecs and software
 * hunteke *nudges* upstart question: what's happened to upstart project?
<Squawk> mtl514, as it happens I have never downgraded a package in ubuntu, so I am not sure. Put it out to the rest of the channel, or "man apt-get"
<Pici> ryan_mandelbaum: Try ##linux
<Pici> !repeat | hunteke
<ubotu> hunteke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ryan_mandelbaum> what is ##linux
<Pici> ryan_mandelbaum: type /join ##linux
<Pici> ryan_mandelbaum: The channel you are in is only for Ubuntu support.
<Squawk> mtl514, can you run "cdrecord --version" and see what version you have?
<hunteke> lol, thanks Pici.  I suppose I am impatient today.  Thanks for the friendly reminder.
<mtl514> how do I do that
<wizard__> ok maybe
<Squawk> mtl514, open up a command line and type "cdrecord --version"
<mtl514> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a33 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 J�rg Schilling
<jim> hi i am fairly new to linux and i have an issue with 7.10. whenever I enable a screensaver (like floating ubuntu) the screengoes black after about 2 mins of running it. I checked power mgt and things look good there. any ideas?
<confox> back
<Squawk> mtl514, ok that version is before the one that broke my system, so dont think thats the issue
<hollystyles> maimster: whats quickets way to install flash plugin for Firefox? I need it to browse the site you mention
<Link> hey!! someone could give me a little help?
<erUSUL> !flash | hollystyles
<Pici> !ask | Link
<ubotu> Link: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> hollystyles: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Maimster> hollystyles: Checking...  I think I did it with the built in installer.
<lubse> anyone knows how to swap the Fn and the Ctrl key?
<Squawk> Pici, your fast at that, you got it on alias?
<Daisuke_Ido> odd and probably easily answered question: is there an automatic way to get desktop icons to line up on the right side in gnome rather than the left?
<confox> hello im not new to ubuntu but i dont use it alot but how do i get a 3d moving background?
<xrestassuredx> downloading the flash package from the adobe site works now
<Pici> Squawk: No, I'm just fast ;)
<mtl514> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a33 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 J�rg Schilling
<Maimster> hollystyles: Let me see if I can find another speed test site.
<steve699> can any one tell me how to get my 7.1 speakers to work with live 24bit soundcard in ubuntu
<jim> is anyone else having screensaver problems with gusty?
<_Oz_> question: how can I add a launcher on my system->administration menu?
<confox> if any can help can they pm me please
<amenado> MrKeuner-> man acpi_listen  see if those can be used
<Link> i'm trying to install samba+ldap, but i can't put both to communicate
<Daisuke_Ido> _Oz_: right-click, edit menus
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: I could have had a V8
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: that's simple.  thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<red_one> Error reading block 5256523 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read).  Ignore error<y>? yes
<red_one> how bad is this?
<jim> i guess no one else has experienced any screensaver problems in 7.10?
<j_humphrey> What the command for listing processes?
<Stwange> j_humphrey, ps
<brobostigon> jim: i have never used a screensaver, i hate them
<Squawk> j_humphrey, ps for just a few, or "ps aux" for the whole lot
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: I add a new item in that menu but it doesn't appear
<devil666> i have a 8800 GTS G92 and im a newbie to lin
<steve699> can any one tell me how to get my 7.1 speakers to work with live 24bit soundcard in ubuntu
<devil666> hwo to get it working
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: I'm just trying to add gnome-control-center as an item on the system menu
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand, I'm trying to resize my /home partition. I've logged into X as root and dismounted /home using gparted, then I told it to resize the /home partition. It moved the /home data left, leaving all the space at the LHS of the block, leaving me with 199GB unallocated right next to my /home partition. However, it didn't merge them and now says there is no space to resize into, and when I try to mount my unallocated 200gig to
<Stwange> maybe /spare it says I can only have 4 primary partitions
<devil666> anybody help me too
<Stwange> sorry, all the space is at the RHS of the block
<Maimster> hollystyles: I got stuck on another site installing 4 new plugins.
<Squawk> Stwange, create an extended partition, and then creat partitions within it
<tigre2> ciao
<hollystyles> Maimster: he he
<DrHalan> hey. is there a way to install kde4 on ubuntu without breaking the gnome installation?
<Stwange> it won't let me Squawk it says I still need to remove a primary partition first, and I can't remove the 200gig of free space because it didn't mount it, everything else I need. I guess I could remove the swap temporarily
<Maimster> hollystyles: My max download speed so far has been 9360 B/s
<Beererde> hi. how do i do an upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0?
<m1r> DrHalan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brobostigon> !kde4 | DrHalan
<ubotu> DrHalan: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> _Oz_: let me take a look, see what i can see
<Maimster> hollystyles: This firefox is crawling not surfing the web.
<Maimster> lol
<Stwange> I thinkI figured it out Squawk, my bad. Thanks
<Beererde> hi. how do i do an upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0?
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: I successfully created the menu item in the main menu but I can't move it to system
<Stwange> why the hell don't external drives have some kind of shock absorber in the enclosure :(. I get that bubblewrap or something might cause it to overheat, but what about some cheap springs :(
<Daisuke_Ido> _Oz_: delete it from the main menu, then go down to system and make sure you're in administration before creating it
<Daisuke_Ido> it does work :)
<_Oz_> I can't do it at the top system level?
<hunteke> Stwange: because then your drives would last longer and you would give the HDD companies less money.  Duh!
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know
<Stwange> heh hunteke. I'd have to have some money to give it to them, for now I just get to back sad and consider freezing it
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: that worked. Apparently you can't add a new menu or item to the System tab.  It has to be inside of Administration.
<_Oz_> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how it looks to me, at least
<Daisuke_Ido> and you're welcome, glad i could help
<kingamok> hi, i have added the line severaliveinterval in some place but i forget the location. any idea where should i go back in?
<Stwange> any idea roughly how long it takes to grow a partition by 200gig? Should I finally put some pants on and go and do something while I'm waiting, or will it be done soon
<kingamok> severalive (something like that...)
<Stwange> ah... it's finished :)
<hollystyles> Maimster: I'm downloading at 36 kb/s
<bazhang> Beererde: hardy is still only alpha 5 at the moment--lots of breakage--you might want to wait; #ubuntu+1 is the channel though ;]
<ubunt1> Istill can't figure out how to install the script I need for installing the display ACER AL1717. The terminal window is not even installed yet, so I have to install at"install driver from CD" in the very beginning of starting up from Live CD.
<Rico> waz ppl
<srenz> whats up
<Beererde> bazhang: thanks ! i filed a bug report and he said he thinks 8.0 fixes my problem
<Rico> nothin just bored
<srenz> ya me to
<srenz> what class are you in
<srenz> rico
<bazhang> ubunt1: have you just tried connecting the monitor and starting up with it? that should do the trick
<srenz> i an hunngry
<bluewraith> will ubuntu server be happy with a 550mhz celeron and 64 megs of ram?
<erUSUL> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Beererde> srenz: eat a schnitzel
<bazhang> srenz this is not really a chat channel
<srenz> sadfsdfsadfsdfsadfsdfas
<m1r> i have installed Virtualbox OSE and i have runing XP version with guest additions, i want add launcher on desktop to run that virtul machine directly from desktop but comand : VboxManage startvm XP not starting it, what am i doing wrong ?
<srenz> sadfasdfsadfwsefwersdf
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem when i try to suspend/hibernate... my computer just shuts down and if i turn it back on, it boots from scratch
<srenz> sdf
<srenz> sdafsadf
<srenz> sadf
<srenz> sadfs
<srenz> df
<FloodBot3> srenz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubunt1> But then I need another monitor for starting it up, right?
<bazhang> srenz please stop
<CorruptTerrorist> what's +z?
<_Oz_> bluewraith: I don't think it would
<_Oz_> bluewraith: 64mb is not enough
<PriceChild> !modes | CorruptTerrorist
<bazhang> means he is gone
<Rico> art
<dingo> weeh! it works damn wlan
<_Oz_> bluewraith: for a server application with that amt. of memory you might want to go with puppy linux
 * CorruptTerrorist waits for modes
<bluewraith> _Oz_, thanks, i'll look into it
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<neverblue> morning
<jenyt> DAN!
<dan> morning
<dan> whats up
<CorruptTerrorist> awww z is cool
<jenyt> Tired.
<brobostigon> neverblue: good afternoon
<dan> ya
<jenyt> I wanna get out of class.
<jenyt> Francis is boring!
<dan> me to
<jenyt> xD
<dan> ya
<Pici> !offtopic | yell0w dan
<ubotu> yell0w dan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rico> i hate art
<CorruptTerrorist> can someone help me with my power problem?
<jenyt> Art is fun.
<dan> me to
<Pici> Rico, jenyt: see above.
<ubunt1> I need to start up with the CD and use existing script to make a driver - how shall I make the text so the system recognize it as a driver?
<dan> whats the power problem. is it pluged in
<jenyt> Lol, time to quit Dan.
<CorruptTerrorist> dan, scroll up
<claudio75> hi to all....i'm italian so ...sorry for my bad english....i have a dell inspiron 531....i'm not able to switch gutsy off....i've tried to change menu.lst with acpi=off....acpi=force......noapic.....nolapic.....but it doesn't work.....
<dan> y
<DRebellion> !it | claudio75
<ubotu> claudio75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CorruptTerrorist> <CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem when i try to suspend/hibernate... my computer just shuts down and if i turn it back on, it boots from scratch
<bazhang> ubunt1: what I am saying is that you likely do not need a driver for that monitor
<dan> what is this
<Pici> !support | dan
<ubotu> dan: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<claudio75> in #ubuntu-it channel nobody has been able to help me
<johnnyisread> oh this is nice, i like transmission ^_^
<dan> for my proplems with drugs
<claudio75> i hope you will be able to do it
<SpamInaCan> this happens when i load up ubuntu..... or well kubuntu on the picture but this happens also in ubuntu..... http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo02hr0.jpg
<ubunt1> I'll make a new try then. But I think the monitor was on when I rebooted the system.
<claudio75> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee....help me
<bazhang> ubunt1: try rebooting in safe mode
<neverblue> !patience | claudio75
<ubotu> claudio75: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<claudio75> neverblue: ok
<brobostigon> claudio75: dont beg.
<ktortly> please, type /join #kelebek !
<Lilacor> kelebek?
<claudio75> brobostigon: ok ok...i'm sorry
<say> m
<ktortly> yeah
<ktortly> join it
<Lilacor> claudio75: what seems to be the trouble?
<Pici> ktortly: Don't spam.
<say> i have a problem
<SpamInaCan> someone anyone.......
<Pici> !patience | SpamInaCan
<ubotu> SpamInaCan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> SpamInaCan: there appears to be a difference between what x's resolution is and what kde thinks it is
<say> can someone help me
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  do you have a second monitor plugged in?
<Lilacor> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubunt1> Allready done... the result was another pattern on the screen only.
<say> i cant see the monter
<Rico> ?
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem when i try to suspend/hibernate... my computer just shuts down and if i turn it back on, it boots from scratch
<Daisuke_Ido> SpamInaCan: i'm going to guess that your native res is 1440x900, and it's thinking it's 1024x768
<say> help me
<SpamInaCan> its 1024x800
<ubuntu> j ubuntu
<UbuntuZ> Hello I need help could u help me_
<say> help i cant see what you guys r typing
<say> what
<DRebellion> !ask | UbuntuZ
<ubotu> UbuntuZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PriceChild> say, you can't see this?
<hacked_kernel> CorruptTerrorist: how much ram and swap you have?
<brobostigon> ubuntuz: what the problem??
<say> ya
<PriceChild> say, no?
<manchicken> PriceChild: You've cured him!
<ubunt1> Please take a look at the page ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694622 which explains what I mean.
<say> hu
<ere4si> PriceChild, no
<_Oz_> say: anything
<SpamInaCan> 1280 oppps
<UbuntuZ> I need to type this> mount /dev/sda2 test (test already mkdir) , I saw that command in a tutorial but it says me there-re no devices with thatn ickname DRebellion
<say> myspacebarisntworking
<bazhang> that was funny
<Cew27> hey can onlyone help me with a live cd problem
<hischild> PriceChild, that was so funny
<PriceChild> Cew27, ask the real question
<MystaMax> hello, My server's time keeps going out of sync, whats the command to sync it w/ ntp servers?
<brobostigon> Cew27: fire away??
<DRebellion> UbuntuZ, you need to replace sda2 with the relevant device on your machine. eg. sdb, sdc, etc. the number refers to the partition number eg. sda1, sda2, etc.
<Cew27> when i boot from cd all i get is a black screen with nothing happening
<UbuntuZ> DRebellion:  and how do i know which -s my deivce___?????
<UbuntuZ> device*
<Lilacor> UbuntuZ: you need to use 'fdisk -l'
<Lilacor> UbuntuZ: or even use df -h
<claudio75> Lilacor: i have a dell inspiron 531....i'm not able to switch gutsy off....i've tried to change menu.lst with acpi=off....acpi=force......noapic.....nolapic.....but it doesn't work.....
<Sinn3rman> at the moment i've got my kernel booting in verbose mode, but it only allows 80 columns of text and messages appear skewed. is there a way to either widen the console or have it boot in framebuffer mode or something, as i've noticed the livecd boot up, and its messages are crisp and well-placed?
<tgm4883> I'm trying to put some windows autostart stuff on a custom live CD, Is there someone that can point me in the right direction on where that needs to go?
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<PriceChild> !windows | tgm4883
<ubotu> tgm4883: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<UbuntuZ> i did it now, but i dont see /dev/sda i just saw /dev in df -h.. and I didnt get any asnwer fdisk -l DRebellion
<DRebellion> Sinnerman, use the vga=XXX boot parameter to change the framebuffer resolution. get the number relevant to your resolution of google, search vesa codes.
<tgm4883> PriceChild, I should ask my question there if I'm trying to put it on a custom Ubuntu CD?  I got the windows stuff figured out
<DRebellion> UbuntuZ, 0_o
<Lilacor> claudio75: you mean you can't shut your computer down?
<UbuntuZ> btw this is a live cd ...
<Lilacor> DRebellion: O_o;;;
<Sinn3rman> DRebellion and that will tell the kernel to use a vesa framebuffer mode instead of the text mode?
<CorruptTerrorist> does anyone know where i can find drivers for the logitech quickcam sphere?
<PriceChild> tgm4883, so you know how to make cds autostart on windows?
<DRebellion> Sinn3rman, all i know is it increases the framebuffer size
<navaburo> Hello
<Lilacor> UbuntuZ: what exactly is your goal here?
<PriceChild> tgm4883, just open the iso as an archive and add the stuff on?
<navaburo> I it possible to log into gdm from the terminal?
<DRebellion> Sinn3rman, which directly affects your virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)
<PriceChild> navaburo, gdm is a graphical display manager....
<PriceChild> navaburo, graphical...
<navaburo> PraiseChaos, exactly
<UbuntuZ> rescue other distro Lilacor
<navaburo> PriceChild, I want to trigger a log in remotely
<vlt> frold: I forgot that this is the ubuntu channel. I'm a KDE user on kubuntu, and I don't know how good the knotes integration in gnome is ...
<PriceChild> navaburo, look into synergy perhaps
<Lilacor> UbuntuZ: you mean try to copy your data from an older partition to a new one?
<a[2121]e> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Cew27> when i boot from live cd i get a biref mesage about the kernel then nothing can anyone help
<Sinnerman> DRebellion hmm. guess i'll have to have a look inside grub's menu.lst and see.
<ubunt1> So, what I ment was that I don't know how to make a, for the system, recognizable driver out of the script...
<vlt> Hello. I'm (still) in an sshfs'ed directory. `touch 1 2;` works. `rm 1; mv 2 1;` works, too. But `mv 2 1;` w/o deleting 1 before doesn't. Any idea, what causes this? Is this an ssh setting?
<navaburo> PriceChild, synergy doesnt work before login
<Slart> Has anyone here managed to run the initial console thingy in any higher resolutions on 64-bit with nvidia 8x graphics card? Mine just blacks out.. no text, no nothing... and then it just stops..
<PriceChild> navaburo, it does if you set it up to :)
<navaburo> oh really? i will look into that
<PriceChild> navaburo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<navaburo> i tried thanks
<PriceChild> navaburo, that's a great guide and I've made it work using that.
<navaburo> ok cool;
<thannoy> vlt: look at  man mv   you need --force or something like that to overwrite destination file
<Rico> I LIKE PIE
<_-SeeNNicK`M-_> hello
<javatexan> I am having problems with nice...I have some programs that are being run as root that I cannot nice enough to let the other programs run.  Its priority is like 39 with a nice of 19 and it is over shadowing programs run by local user.....
<thannoy> vlt: this is not related to sshfs usage, its simply "mv" command usage
<claudio75> Lilacor: yes
<Lilacor> claudio75: do you have an external drive to copy your data?
<whatspy> my sources.list seems corrupt, I'm using breezy, I guess (5.10), is there an official sources.list for that ?
<thannoy> !source.list whatspy
<Pici> whatspy: Breezy is no longer supported.
<Pici> !5.10 | whatspy
<ubotu> whatspy: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<thannoy> whatspy: there is a source.list generator in ubuntu website, don't remember url
<_Oz_> !7.10
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<CorruptTerrorist> where can i download cpanel?
<whatspy> ah, I see: bad idea to have an Ubuntu machine running in a corner and not doing regular updates on it, right?
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic | thannoy
<leitao> Hello guys. I've just update my 7.10, and thunderbird stops working. Any case related to that?
<ubotu> thannoy: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<CorruptTerrorist> oops wrong chan
<thannoy> whatspy: so it *was* source-o-matic !
<wankev> bonsoir !
<brobostigon> tschuss
<ere4si> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wankev> je vais vous raconter la petite anecdote du jour ^^
<wankev> un pote de fac, m'a montré le site bashfr.org et du coup j'me suis dit
<`paul> i have two physical drives both ext3 but my problem is the other one is read only and will always ask for admin pass evrytime i try to see its contents help pls.... i want it to be read+write for all users
<Rico> I DONT SPEACK FRENCH'
<wankev> tiens, j'vais retourner sur ces bons serveurs chat irc
<wankev> car les perles qu'il y a sur le site c'est énorme lol
<Pici> Rico: This is a support channel, if you don't have anythign constructive then you are free to leave or you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brobostigon> !fr | wankev
<dgjones> !fr | wankev
<bezibaerchen> !fr | wankev
<PriceChild> calm down people
<PriceChild> wankev, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> wankev: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> !addingfs | `paul
<ubotu> `paul: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ubunt1> Dear #Ubuntu... Have I said something wrong - or... Or did this become a tricky question to investigate?
<blice> So, I'm still having trouble joining the windows domain, but now I'm getting a different error. When I do "net ads join", it prompts me for my password, and then says "Failed to join domain: Operations error"
<sanguisdex> so I am trying to get my mail sent to localhost but whne I use evolution to check it I get an error about a lock file noto being able to be created due to permissions.  what should I do there
<`paul> erUSUL: so ill just change it to vfat but how?
<erUSUL> `paul: no; you make folders inside the filsystem and give proper permisions to that folders instead the whole filesystem
<erUSUL> `paul: for example i have a /media/MEDIA mount point for a ext3 partition and inside thatr i have a movies Music etc folders that are mine. I can do whatever i want inside that folders but only root can create a /media/MEDIA/whatever folder
<carl> Hi! Im having a little problem. Yesterday I downloaded and installed ubuntu 7.10. I have downloaded the updates, but heres the problems: the terminal window is completly white, and there is no sound, and i can't move the windows. I have a Intel Pentium 4 processor, intel 850e Max chipset, geforce ti 4600 and 512 MB of RAM. Somebody got a solution for my problems?
<wols> carl: do you have X running?
<carl> im sorry, im new to ubuntu, what is X ?
<wols> the GUI
<`paul> erUSUL: i have /media/disk but i cant write into it
<carl> i think so
<Whatsinaname> Question,  I was wondering if there is a way to put my ubuntu fileserver machine into standby, but if I try to access it from another computer it would wake up?
<erUSUL> `paul: not even with sudo?
<`paul> erUSUL:  i can with sudo
<PriceChild> !x | `paul
<ubotu> `paul: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<`paul> tried changing its permission but still cant write as a normal user
<erUSUL> `paul: just do 'sudo mkdir /media/disk/Music && sudo chown «youruser» /media/disk/Music'
<Dritzen> paul:  What kind of disk is it?  is it NTFS? ext3?
<DRebellion> Whatsinaname, i think there is an ethernet function supported by some cards called "Wake on LAN". This is where a special packet is sent to the computer when it is off that the card picks up causing it to boot.
<erUSUL> `paul: then you will be able to writte an /media/disk/Music
<`paul> ext3 wait will try that... although i think i already did that wait be back
<Whatsinaname> I can do that to turn it on, but I was looking for something that would wake from standby or would that work the same? thanks DRebellion
<Sinnerman> DRebellion that didn't work. it tells me the mode does not exist. and gives me some really weird choices. after choosing one of those, about two screenfuls of text later, it reverts to the 80x25 text mode.
<erUSUL> `paul: the only restriction is on who can writte on the top level of the filesystem
<SleepingSloth> DRebellion, there is...
<Dritzen> paul, what do you have as the line in your /etc/fstab for this disk?
<carl> i have X enabled, what to do now?
<liberion> hey guys what the difference between multiverse and reistricted repos?
<erUSUL> liberion: afaik there is no restricted section on the repos
<`paul> ok its working now
<`paul> thanks a lot....
<liberion> erUSUL, ok thanx
<Dritzen> paul:  I use this line in my /etc/fstab for my ext3 external hard drives.  /dev/sdb1 /media/mybook ext3 user,noauto,rw 0 0    I did sudo chown -R myuser.myuser /media/mybook
<Dritzen> cool
<Rico> hi
<carl> Hi! Im having a little problem. Yesterday I downloaded and installed ubuntu 7.10. I have downloaded the updates, but heres the problems: the terminal window is completly white, and there is no sound, and i can't move the windows. I have a Intel Pentium 4 processor, intel 850e Max chipset, geforce ti 4600 and 512 MB of RAM. I got X enabled. Somebody got a solution for my problems?
<DRebellion> Whatsinaname, well, i don't know much about WoL or the hardware aspects of standby, but i would doubt you could do that. However, i could be wrong.
<DRebellion> Sinnerman, =/ what did you put on the kernel line in menu.lst?
<Dritzen> DRebellion:  Wake on LAN is the first thing I thought of as well, though I haven't used it much myself
<Whatsinaname> Half the fun is trying to figure this stuff out.  If all the answers were easy it would be not fun DRebillion.
<`paul> thanks guys
<yaro> carl: Did you make many changes to your appearance?
<Sinnerman> DRebellion vga=352, which was meant to give me 1280x800.
<carl> i figured out, that i have X on, and visual effects on medium
<Whatsinaname> I do send a magic packet to wake my box, but now I am just trying to fine tune it so I can just hide it under some dust bunnies :)
<yaro> carl: X is always on, otherwise you don't get a GUI, as for your visual effects, do you have the restricted nVidia driver installed?
<imnew> hi everyone, I desperately need help to install ubuntu. My problem is this:
<imnew> I boot from the install CD, in the menu I choose the first option -start/install ubuntu,  then i see the ubuntu logo. After some time i get a blank screen with 10 lines: Permission denied
<carl> The lastest ubuntu could find
<Sinnerman> DRebellion i don't know what the ubuntu liveCD uses, but that looks brilliant. my goal is to have no splash, verbose, wide enough to display most kernel messages without odd placement on the screen. i can understand wrapping, but some new lines are starting about 10 characters from the right, and that just looks odd.
<Rico> bored
<yaro> carl: The one that the repository provides through the restricted driver manager?
<carl> Yup.
<DRebellion> Sinnerman, perhaps you got a bad number. its pretty hard to dig these codes out of google...
<imnew> He guys, I am new to linux and i really need some help
<imnew> I boot from the install CD, in the menu I choose the first option -start/install ubuntu,  then i see the ubuntu logo. After some time i get a blank screen with 10 lines: Permission denied
<imnew> anyone knows what the problem is ?
<yaro> carl: I recommend trying the system without visual effects. My experience with 512 GB of emory on nVideo chipsets with Compiz Fusion tend to act a little strange or not work at all. It *could* be ou're suffering from the freeze bug.
<Sinnerman> DRebellion argh. ive got another issue here goes:
<carl> Okay, thanks yaro, i'll try that now.
<Rico> bye
<whitman> 512 GB of emory?! ;-)
<Sinnerman> let's forget the verbose boot thing for now, i have another issue. I have a working ubuntu install on this hard disk on my laptop, and would very much like to keep it running this way. However, I've now bought myself a bigger hard disk. how do i migrate everything from the first hard disk to the second? they are both SATA devices. I want to add a third partition however, for dual booting windows, when i really badly need something in there i can't do
<Sinnerman>  in ubuntu/VM/wine.
<yaro> whitman: I am a skilled typist... maybe.
<nictimju> j vmware
<whitman> hehe
<CorruptTerrorist> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<CorruptTerrorist> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Squawk|afk> Sinnerman, partition the drive, then you can use dd if= of= to copy the whole of one disk to the other
<Dritzen> Squawk|afk:  It's dd if=/dev/originalharddrive of=/dev/newharddrive  right?
<Sinnerman> Squawk|afk umm... from where? can i hook that up to a desktop or something? because i've only got the one set of connectors for it in the laptop.
<DRebellion> CorruptTerrorist, can you talk to the bot in a private message please so as not to spam the channel, thanks.
<Squawk> Dritzen, something like that, but have a good read of hte man page, and probably test first
<Sinnerman> Dritzen Squawk won't that screw with the journalning filesystem file allocation whatsits?
<Squawk> Sinnerman, hmm
<Sword_> with virtual box: ... how big has the Virtual HD min to be when i choose dynamic and ive got only 800mb free
<giopa> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Squawk> Sinnerman, well you could just do cp -R,
<Sinnerman> Squawk i had the impression blindly copying raw data off a partition of one size onto a partition of another size wasn't a very good idea...
<Squawk> Sinnerman, I read it as you wanted an exact copy, just re-read it
<yaro> Sword_: I wouldn't recommend doing any sort of virtualization with anything less than a few GiB of space left.
<Sinnerman> Squawk and that would copy everything including links and hardlinks, with my special devices in /dev?
<CorruptTerrorist> it's hardly spam: Sending multiple, sometimes thousands, of unwelcome messages to a newsgroup or mailing list to promote a commercial product or Web site.
<imnew> hi everyone, I desperately need help to install ubuntu. My problem is this:
<imnew> I boot from the install CD, in the menu I choose the first option -start/install ubuntu,  then i see the ubuntu logo. After some time i get a blank screen with 10 lines: Permission denied
<imnew> I really need some help with this
<hischild> i'm goin to assume that ubuntu also support output via svideo correct?
<giopa> srv oltreirc.net
<Sword_> yaro: can i make a new partition?? or does it always use the ubuntu partition
<Sinnerman> Squawk sorry, my mistake. I want the same _functionality_ on the second hard disk, with all my data in place, without having to go through the hassle or reinstalling and hunting for the packages i wanted installed.
<Squawk> Sinnerman, I was under the impression from your post that you basicaly wanted to copy the first hard disk to the second, that's not what you want?
<Squawk> Sinnerman, ok
<Sinnerman> Squawk eh :) just as i clarified, no.
<yaro> Sword_: Sure, you can make a new partition, I recommend Gparted, but that won't increase available disk space any.
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm having a problem when i try to suspend/hibernate... my computer just shuts down and if i turn it back on, it boots from scratch
<Squawk> Sinnerman,that being the case.... I dunno ;(
<Dritzen> imnew:  I'm not sure why it is doing that.  You could consider trying the new Ubuntu alpha version that is out, it's got a new installer and the final version is coming in April
<mroc> quick sftp or scp question - i'd like to transfer files from my computer to computer2, which connects to the internet through computer1.  all the info i've read for sftp/scp describes how to go from one computer to a second computer.  how do i send files from my computer to computer2 in this case?
<imnew> Dritzen, thanks, where do i find it ?
<hawke_> Anyone else finding that Brainstorm isn't allowing the editing of ideas?
<Sword_> yaro: i chose "dynamic size" does it even matter how big ich make it
<Sinnerman> Squawk i guess i could partimage, then i'd have to have both hard disks out of the laptop, booted into a livecd... hmm. i think that's my best option. i had problems connecting drives via USB.
<Squawk> Sinnerman, its probably possible to get a list of all applications that you have installed/working using apt. and put them all in a file somewhere. Then, once you have the new install, write a short shell script to run though the list
<hischild> imnew, i've already given you some options on what you can do to be more helpfull on the #ubuntu-nl channel. Please follow those first
<Sinnerman> Squawk yes, someone once told me how to do that with dpkg.
<thannoy> imnew: strange. You could also try installing ubuntu from the "alternate" cd instead of the"desktop" cd. It is the same except that the alternat is dedicated ton install (and.. in text mode)
<yaro> mroc: That's easy. scp /path/to/file user@host:/path/to/destination
<Squawk> Sinnerman, its something ive never done or looked into, so im guessing tbh
<Dritzen> thannoy:  I didn't think of that, that would work too
<Sinnerman> Squawk and that's probably a good idea too, clean install. but i had some manual tweaks that were tedious and don't want repeating :P.
<yaro> Sword_: No, but the thing is it will probably go over a few GiB fairly quickly.
<Squawk> Sinnerman, copy the config files accross? thats easy enough
<mroc> yaro: but i can't connect directly to user@computer2 since it's not directly exposed to the internet...it sits behind computer1
<Squawk> mroc, you need sshd running on one of the computers for scp to work like that
<Sinnerman> Squawk i think i'll go the partimage way. but i need to find out if 2.5" SATA drive connector == 3.5" SATA drive connector.
<Squawk> Sinnerman, for that I have no clue
<Sinnerman> Squawk true.
<Sword_> yaro: ok thx
<Sinnerman> Squawk eh. what google is for :P i'll be on it. well, thanks anyway.
<Squawk> mroc, presumably even though your are using some form of connection sharing, both computers must still have an ip on the same subnet, so you should easily be able to transfer files, unless you have a really funky iptables script
<Sinnerman> now, erm, has anyone used partimage here?
<Dritzen> Sinnerman:  I saw something recently, where you could make a cd or dvd of all of the packages that you currently have installed
<Sinnerman> Dritzen apt-on-cd?
<Dritzen> That may have been it
<Dritzen> Are you looking for a partitioning program?
<jimmygoon> Why does nautlius ask me for a freaking password to login to my windows samba shares to xfer some files, I have NO passwords on that machine what so ever
<DRebellion> Not strictly ubuntu, but... is user@googlemail.com the same as user@gmail.com??
<Dritzen> DRebellion: yes
<Squawk> DRebellion, no
<Squawk> ....
<mroc> Squawk: i can connect to the router (dd-wrt w/ ssh enabled, not port forwarding) then ssh from the router to the computer i'm interested in.   the router is exposed to the internet.  what i was calling computer 2 is behind it.  i don't know what the syntax would have to be to scp files to that computer though.
<DRebellion> =/
<Dritzen> You can use both email addresses
<Squawk> DRebellion, rly?
<ubuntu84> will the wiubi.exe work with viksta x64
<Squawk> DRebellion, one quick way to check
<Dritzen> DRebellion:  I'm going to go email myself, I just read that they both work last night though
<DRebellion> Dritzen, ok
<yaro> ubunt84: I can't say for x86_64, but it did run fine for me on x86.
<Squawk> DRebellion, Dritzen, i just emailed myself, give it 30 seconds
<Sinnerman> Dritzen no, not particularly. i can partition fine. partimage is supposed to make backups of your partition. i was hoping someone would tell me if it could back it up to another partition, of a different size, rather than to an image. a bit like norton ghost. apt-on-cd allows me to make downloaded (cached) .deb files into another mini CD repository. it's not that useful to me now, as i discovered you get pretty much the same functionality if you just
<Sinnerman>  copy the files to the cache manually.
<Dritzen> It worked
<Prefix100> Hey
<Squawk> DRebellion, Dritzen, you both can put me on ignore, it seems I was wrong
<Dritzen> haha, np
<DRebellion> Squawk, Dritzen, excellent :)
<noodlesgc> i need help, i need this video downloaded, can anyone help?? http://www.wtov9.com/video/7814675/index.html?taf=steu
<Dritzen> I only knew about it because I read an article, suggesting using your @googlemail.com address for anti-spam purposes
<ubuntu84> yaro: i will give it a try thanks
<Prefix100> Nayone that could suggest a usb wireless device that will work out of the box on ubuntu 64bit
<yaro> noodleesgc: I don't think that's within the scope of this channel.
<brobostigon> !hcl | Prefix100
<ubotu> Prefix100: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dritzen> Sinnerman:  Ahh, copying them to the cache is not a bad idea either
<Prefix100> ty brobostigon
<Sinnerman> Dritzen as for the names of the packages i have installed someone told me to do dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages then to get them back on in the new install sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade.
<Grab> hey guys is \ a character or a symbol??
<yaro> Grab: Both?
<yaro> yaro Grab: It depends on where it is being used.
<Dritzen> Yeah, it is both, you can use \ to write extra lines in a really long command
<yaro> yaro: Or what Dritzen said. XD
<Dritzen> Sinnerman:  There has to be a way to do a 1 to 1 copy onto another partition, though I doubt you'd be able to do it unless both drives were hooked up to the same machine at once
<DrX> can someone help me recover Ubuntu following failed update?
<Sinnerman> Dritzen yeah, hehe. i'm hoping 2.5 and 3.5 inch drive connectors are the same. they looked the same, but i didn't have them side by side at the time. if that's the case, then it should be a lot easier. i seem to remember an option during ubuntu install (manual, textmode) that asked you if you wanted to copy data from a partition at partioning time, or slightly later.
<Sinnerman> Dritzen partimage makes an image :(, so i might have to do with the second option above.
<jimmygoon> I went out of my way to move myself out of MSHOME and ubuntu still has me listed there
<jmdc> DrX: we're here to help; no need to ask to ask
<Dritzen> Sinnerman:  I'm writing that get-selections command in my list of interesting commands
<giopa> #oltreirc.net
<bluewraith> Sinnerman, 2.5 laptop hdd connector vs. 3.5 desktop hdd?
<Sinnerman> Dritzen exactly what i did too.
<giopa> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sinnerman> bluewraith indeed.
<Sinnerman> bluewraith SATA connectors.
<bluewraith> Sinnerman, ah, not sure about sata. i know ide are different
<Prefix100> the ubuntu slogan should be 'Ubuntu - You Want To' tbh
<Sinnerman> bluewraith i was about to try and check on the net.
<xeenan> im trying to install limewire but i got a box stateing ""Only one software management tool is allowed to rub at the same time....Please close the other application e.g. "Update manager,aptitude or synaptic first.. whell i dont know how to do that can someone help me please
<Pici> Prefix100: While offtopic, ubuntu is properly pronounced ooboontoo.
<bluewraith> Sinnerman, looks like it will work from what i can google up
<Dritzen> xeenan:  Are you installing something using synaptic or apt-get in another window or in the background?
<kavit> I am using gutsy with all standard packages. I need the kernel module firmware_class but i cant find it in /lib do I have to install a special package for it?
<fevel> it means youvare already installibg something
<Sinnerman> bluewraith seems like there is hope yet. :D
<Corty> beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011
<Corty> hu?!
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<kavit> I see it linux-source in drives/base directory, will I have to compile it by hand?
<xeenan> its a package installer that came with limewire I guess but nothing else is runing unless in background that i dont know about
<Dritzen> Sinnerman:  Well, good luck, if you do manage to get an exact copy, come back and let me know how you did it :)
<Tanguy> hello
<frank232> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, how do I install glib-2.0? My new 80gig ipod won't work
<Sinnerman> Dritzen yup. i'll do that.
<hischild> i need a pointer on how to get svideo output working
<Tanguy> is it normal that the phpmyadmin package does not symlink it's /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf in /etc/apache2/conf.d?
<DrX> I did the command line update to go from Ubuntu 6 to 7 and now it says Error 17:  Cannot mount selected partition
<jimmygoon> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DrX> (it's a 2 drive dual boot system)
<DrX> (lin & win)
<Dritzen> tanguy:  My version of apache2 and phpmyadmin worked, however the only trace of it in /etc/apache2 is in the /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf  file (which is a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf )
<Sinnerman> i cant wait for my hard disk to get here. already bought it :D.
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, make won't work. How do I determine which packages are missing?
<Vala> hi people
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Can you pastebin your errors?
<Prefix100> i have about 15mins before im forced to using my wireless adapter that i cant get to work in 64bit linux Gutsy, so if anyone could link me to one they have working in gutsy _easily_ id appreciate it.
<Vala> question about connecting TV with NVIDIA
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: yes
<Vala> does anyone know about this stuff?
<mroc> i think my question may have been lost in the mix....i'm trying to scp files to a computer behind a router (no port forwarding).  i can ssh directly to the router, then ssh from the router to the computer i'm interested in.  how do i transfer files from my computer to the one behind the router (without setting up port forwarding)?
<DrX> someone suggested boot into recovery mode and i think there should be a dpkg-reconfigure type command, which CD 6 or 7?  do you agree?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Sup y'all. Anyone know why the shutdown button from gnome-panel causes the GUI to hang for 15-30 seconds? mouse moves, but all interaction doesn't work. (except for xorg restart, etc)
<xeenan> how do i check to see if a programe is running in the background
<Dritzen> Tanguy:  I suppose you could just create the symlink yourself.  cd /etc/apache2/conf.d  ; sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf phpmyadmin.conf
<The_PHP_Jedi> gnome-system-monitor @ xeenan
<yaro> xeenan: ps -e is my favorite method
<Lifeisfunny> I've got a problem with updating my system.    This is the extent of it....     :~$ sudo aptitude update      <enter>  |  <response>      0% [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)] [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)] [Connecting to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)]
<The_PHP_Jedi> although you can use CLI like yaro suggested :P
<Slart> The_PHP_Jedi: mine does that too.. but not for 15 secs.. more like 3-4 secs
<xeenan> were is that located
<The_PHP_Jedi> xeenan, run it from terminal
<xeenan> oh ok
<Slart> The_PHP_Jedi: I always assumed there was supposed to be some kind of fade-thingy that didn't work...
<Tanguy> Dritzen: well, that's what i did, of course, but i wonder why ubuntu devs removed that from the original debian package
<The_PHP_Jedi> it should be somewhere in add/remove programs too... but I just got a launcher shortcut on my toolbar.
<Vala> testing lag
<DrX> jmdc, does boot into recovery mode and running dpkg-reconfigure type command sound like the right place to start?
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57837/
<Dritzen> Tanguy:  I just installed apache2 and phpmyadmin about 2 weeks ago and it made the symlink for me.  I'm not sure what happened with your install but it sounds like it was an easy fix at least :)
<The_PHP_Jedi> Slart, there is a fade thing.. which sorta works, but it still hangs too long... I'm just doing shutdown now -h ... any clue as to what is the command issued to open that window? perhaps I can do some debugging.
<kavit> I am using gutsy with all standard packages. I need the kernel module firmware_class but i cant find it in /lib do I have to install a special package for it?
<Dritzen> Lifeisfunny:  it sounds like you have 192.168.0.1 listed as a source in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Tanguy> Dritzen: okay, something went wrong, then. actually, it was not my install, and i cannot check it anymore, now. never mind
<Tanguy> Dritzen: thank you, anyway
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: sudo apt-get install glib-2.0-dev gobject-2.0-dev
<Dritzen> Tanguy:  Ah,alright.  no problem
<Slart> The_PHP_Jedi: I have no idea what that shutdown thingy is called.. shouldn't it be visible in the system monitor? let me check
<Fingel> hey guys, Im running ubuntu on my external harddrive and as a consquence it is always spinning now, do you think this shortens the life of the external HD?
<yaro> Fingel: It is possible.
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Thanks am doing so now! Want my new ipod to work........
<wols> Fingel: it doesn't
<Lifeisfunny> Dritzen, thanks, I'll take a look
<The_PHP_Jedi> Fingel, well HDDs always are spinning if they're being used, unless they are put to sleep after an extended period (you can control that through power management settings in the OS, but not sure that would work w/ external HDDs)
<Tanguy> who is ubotu? it's ircname isn't really explicit... ubuntu channel's bot?
<DRebellion> !bot | Tanguy
<ubotu> Tanguy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<The_PHP_Jedi> correct Tanguy
<Dritzen> Yes Tanguy
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Error:  E: Couldn't find package glib-2.0-dev
<Fingel> I was thinking about it I thought that maybe having it spinning all the time would actually be better than it being turned on and off like when its used from windows, because its easier on the motor
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Okay. Hang on a sec, I'll look up the exact packages for you.
<Pici> RootyRootRootW00: its libglib2.0-dev
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Thanks!
<Valas> hi people. can anyone help me with TV-out?
<Tanguy> ubotu (and it's maintainer :): why don't you have an explicit ircname?
<Squawk> !ask > Valas
<Dritzen> Tanguy:  I thought ubotu was a pretty funny name for the Ubuntu bot
<Dritzen> bot + ubuntu = ubotu
<The_PHP_Jedi> Slart, ya there?
<Pici> Tanguy: Check out its host/cloak ubuntu/bot/ubotu
<Slart> The_PHP_Jedi: sure.. I tried the system monitor.. didn't see any new processes.. trying some other stuff now
<Valas> I have nvidia. i'm using nvidia settings. and can only see black and white.
<Tanguy> Dritzen: well, it is! but that is it's nickname, couldn't its ircname be '#ubuntu's bot', for instance?
<RootyRootRootW00> Pici: you mean that I spelt the name of the package wrong? I am googling it now to check
<xeenan> how do i switch to super user
<The_PHP_Jedi> Slart, ok. let me know. I'm still Googling
<Pici> RootyRootRootW00: yes, thats the correct name.
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Yeah, it is libglib2.0-dev
<The_PHP_Jedi> xeenan, sudo command
<Tanguy> Pici: right
<Squawk> xeenan, use sudo for pretty much everything (if you must su to root, its sudo su -), but its not advised around here
<Tanguy> sudo -s !
<RootyRootRootW00> Pici / Yaro: I still get the same error
<Tanguy> sudo -x !
<xeenan> ok
<Valas> TV-OUT - what could be the reason for seeing only Black&white in TV?
<DrX> How do you fix Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition ?
<Tanguy> sudo su, that's using sudo to launch su, what a strange idea...
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: You installed it, right?
<Slart> Tanguy: sudo -i is the recommended way afaik
<Squawk> Tanguy, on a clean install its the only way to get access to root
<erUSUL> Squawk: please advice «sudo -i» instead of "sudo su"
<jmdc> DrX: Before you do that, what exactly is going on?
<Dritzen> Valas:  If the TV is only black and white, I could see that causing an issue.  Haven't used TV out myself
<RootyRootRootW00> no, I get the same error as previously. I'm on google right now, but am in the dark
<erUSUL> !rootshell > Squawk
<Squawk> erUSUL, k
<PriceChild> !sudo | Tanguy Squawk
<ubotu> Tanguy Squawk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Tanguy> Slart: yes, -i instead of -x, that's it
<Pici> RootyRootRootW00: How did you install libglib2.0-dev?
<Tanguy> ubotu: :)
<Valas> Dritzen: so no ideas?
<lunks> Someone helped me a little ago with my WiFi, and also had problems... are you here? =P
<Dritzen> Valas:  I'm going to take a look at something, just a moment
<frank232> Valas: does you video card support component video output?
<Badpenguin86> Youtube videos are messed up
<DrX> jmdc, I had a working Ubuntu 6.06 (with updates) and ran the updater and it completed and restarted and reports "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" when u try to start Linux (Live CD d/n run either, says "The drive appears confused" but WIndows is OK
<Badpenguin86> Youtube videos are messed up using gnash. That my problem of a limitation of gnash?
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro / Pici: my fault libglib2.0-dev worked, it's now gobject-2.0-dev I'm solving to install
<Valas> what is component video output? I have NVIDIA 8400. it's very strong card
<yaro> Badpenguin86: GNash is not very good.
<Tanguy> good bye, have a nice week-end
<Valas> frank232: what is component video output? I have NVIDIA 8400. it's very strong card
<yaro> Badpenguin86: I recommend installing flashplugin-nonfree
<lunks> When I try to connect to an wifi network, I'm disconnected from wired connection, why?
<brobostigon> yarognash is my only choice, i have a mac.and i cant even get close to watching iplayer or youtube.
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Try libgobject-2.0-dev
<jmdc> DrX: It sounds like your linux partition got messed up, dpkg probably isn't going to help much
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Thanks!
<fraujansen> hello! i have a problem! I've set a new menu.lst for grub but without the root=UUID="strangenumber" and now I can't boot!!! how can I get the UUID number???
<frank232> Valas: component output is an analog HD type of connection (with 3 cables).
<ghost> hey. how do i disable some modules from being loaded during the kernel. do i just delete the .ko file or is there another way?
<yaro> fraujansen: Boot into a LiveCD and setup GRUB from there.
<brobostigon> yaro: gnash is my only choice, i have a mac.and i cant even get close to watching iplayer or youtube.
<jmdc> DrX: how exactly is the drive partitioned?
<DrX> jmdc:  how about installing from the Ubuntu 7.x CD?
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro, no, am trying to find correct spelling on google
<Valas> frank232: oh. I have it, but don't have the cable. so i'm using the s-video.
<yaro> ghost: Seek the modules from Synaptic and remove them from there.
<Squawk> erUSUL, I will do as you say, but for my own info, why is su - considered more insecure than sudo su - ? I cant think of a reason really
<Pici> !blacklist | ghost
<ubotu> ghost: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<fraujansen> yaro: i have allready! but it seems to need the uuid...
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Might be easier to search Synaptic, first.
<jmdc> DrX: that would work, but I would only do that as a last resort. If we can fix the problem you won't lose data
<Squawk> erUSUL, sudo -i I mean
<Slart> is there a bash command to repeat another command every 2 seconds or so?
<yaro> fraujansen: Hang on, I'll go search out a useful HOWTO.
<jmdc> DrX - might not lose data
<frank232> Valas: ok. I was just thinking maybe the video card thinks it's connected with component
<ghost> Pici: thanks that's exactly what i wanted
<DrX> jmdc: I'd love to fix the problem, I'd love to save the configuration
<jmdc> Slart: cron
<Squawk> Slart, script a short loop?
<fraujansen> yaro: or do yyou mean a grafical program?
<fraujansen> yaro: cool thank u!
<DrX> jmdc, what do you suggest?
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: of course /facepalm
<claudio75> hi to all....i'm italian so ...sorry for my bad english....i have a dell inspiron 531....i'm not able to switch gutsy off....i've tried to change menu.lst with acpi=off....acpi=force......noapic.....nolapic.....but it doesn't work.....
<hischild> !it | claudio75
<ubotu> claudio75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Slart> jmdc: nah.. there is something more simple..but thanks anyway
<yaro> fraujansen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370904
<claudio75> help me please
<Slart> Squawk: a quick script
<hischild> claudio75, look at what ubotu said ...
<Valas> frank232: how can i be sure? BTW, maybe it using NTSC and i need pal?
<Slart> Squawk: I just want to run a couple of lines of bash commands every second..
<cadefy_> what does /facepalm mean
<claudio75> hischild: i'm here cause nobody has been able to solve my problem in ubuntu-it
<fraujansen> yaro: cool I look
<hawke_> Is there a way to get ubuntu-brainstorm to actually save edits to an idea?
<hischild> claudio75, if ubuntu is unable to turn your pc off, then you have turned off acpi in your bios most likely. Also you shouldn't disable acpi then.
<waylandbill> Slart: use the sleep command in a loop
<frank232> Valas: not sure about that. if you connect Pal to NTSC, I think you get a lot of flickering in the image too
<Slart> waylandbill: hmm.. I guess I'll do that.. I seem to recall there was something else though.. very annoying
<Squawk> Slart, as someone suggested, either put both commands in a text file (shell script) and run it from cron, or else write a short script to execute every 2 seconds. Slart, wahat are the commands?
<Valas> frank232:  no flickering here. so probably it's not it.
<DrX> jmdc:  also, note this system has a BIOS setting that affected ability to setup stuff related to drives called "Enhanced Mode Support On" and it's currently SATA+PATA and remember having some trouble with OS install & had to play around with these (SATA, PATA ar eteh other 2 options)
<jmdc> DrX: boot the problem machine to the live disk but don't install, just use the tools on the live disk to diagnose the problem
<waylandbill> Slart: what's the purpose of every few seconds? trying to poll something?
<claudio75> hischild: uh? but i can't turn acpi off from bios......i didn't try but i think i can't.....and anyway do you think that i can disable it without any risk? acpi controls fans too...
<DrX> jmdc:  Ubuntu 6 or 7 CD?
<yaro> fraujansen: This is a better HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jmdc> DrX - the newest one you have should be fine
<Slart> Squawk, waylandbill: I simply do a ps -A.. compare it to the process list I got the last time and print the diff between the files..
<yaro> fraujansen: It works even if you didn't install Windows.
<jmdc> DrX - but on second thought, your bios might be causing this problem
<Slart> Squawk, waylandbill: just to see if any new processes pop up..
<hischild> claudio75, your fans are controlled by your motherboard. ACPI does not control your fans (at least it does not for me). the reason it can't turn it off is because it is currently most likely disabled so try and enable it.
<frank232> Valas: on the back of the card is there only one port for component/composite/s-video ?
<Valas> frank232: exactly - one for each.
<claudio75> hischild: ah...ok.....let me try
<lkthomas2> guys
<lkthomas2> I want to mount remote host, but I got this error:  mount: RPC: Program not registered
<Squawk> Slart, then your choices are either to script a quick loop with sleep, or else to run it from crontab
<Squawk> Slart, personaly I would use a loop with sleep
<frank232> Valas: yeah it probably thinks it's in cmponent but I am not sure how to set it for s-video
<Sword_> can somebody tell me where under gnome i can change the system sounds??
<Slart> Squawk: I just thought I had seen a command to do this in bash
<DrX> jmdc:  Ubuntu 7 CD boots to blank screen
<Valas> frank232: oh. thanks. so I need to change xorg.conf ?
<Squawk> Slart, pretty much impossible, since the command will presumably be executed mid script, meaning that it cant be every 2 seconds. You need something to execute the script every 2 seconds,not something in the script that waits 2 seconds (if you want it on the money every 2 seconds)
<Valas> frank232: and tell it to use s-video
<jmdc> DrX: sometimes it takes a minute
<DrX> jmdc:  Ubuntu 6 CD reports "the drive appears to be confused"
<DrX> jmdc:  yeah, the CD just started up again
<frank232> Valas: yeah I gues...
<Slart> Squawk: my script already works nicely with the sleep command.. but now I feel the need to find that other command..
<frold> vlt:  seems like it works as a charm....
<jmdc> DrX is it responsive now?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Slart> Squawk: ahh.. "watch" is the command I was looking for
<Valas> frank232: thanks. i shell look for it in google
<Ace2016> is there a repository with the latest firefox 3 svn versions? i heard that here have been significant performance improvements made and i wish to try it
<DrX> jmdc,  Houston, we have lift-off
<frank232> Valas: it could also be a NTSC to PAL problem
<frank232> Valas: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/901994.html
<jmdc> DrX: awesome
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: I installed any releated packages thru synaptic. When I ./configure it still tells me that it is missing the two above packages
<waylandbill> Slart: yes. watch would work, although it's not a bash command per se. You could use the -d switch to show differences in output even.
<DrX> jmdc: desktop
<Squawk> Slart, ahh ok
<jmdc> DrX: try running gparted
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: I'm now installed gtk 2.0 as this address: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-perl-list/2004-May/msg00189.html
<Squawk> Slart, havnt actualy come accross that, might be useful
<jmdc> DrX: it might automagically find the problem
<cadefy_> automagically lol
<waylandbill> cadefy_: yeah.. old programming term ;-)
<cadefy_> :P
<claudio75> hischild: so...i'm in BIOS...i have two options: S1=system resumes more quickly from sleep mode........S3=Systemconserves more power when not in use .....S3 is selected now.....so i select S1!?!?!?
<bob__> Hi fellas
<hischild> claudio75, look for ACPI...
<hischild> claudio75, and disable it
<hischild> claudio75, if you wish to know what S1 and S3 means, go look it up on google.
<abele> salve
<claudio75> hischild: there's only one item called ACPI Suspend type.....and i can choose: S! or S3 ?
<Impy>  Hi my friend's trying to install ubuntu but his mouse and keyboard don't work in the install. any ideas?
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Its still giving you problems?
<DrX> jmdc, does "Scanning all devices" take a long time?
<RootyRootRootW00> yes, can i send u a pastebein?
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Sure
<Tikihead> Morning #ubuntu
<uno>  :D
<hischild> claudio75, S1 and S3 both pertain about sleep and/or suspend mode. Switching those does not make a difference.
<hischild> Impy, usb mouse n keyboard?
<frank232> Impy: if you boot the live cd, does the keyboard and mouse work?
<Impy> niether :o
<claudio75> hischild: i have no other options
<claudio75> my bios is version 1.0.7   ....it's dell's bios
<Impy> nah it doesn't work in livecd mode
<jmdc> DrX: I think that is unusual
<hischild> Impy, what type of connection does he have?
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57841/
<me64> yaro: wubi.exe works on vista x64
<hischild> claudio75, then i'm out of options
<DrX> jmdc: so, what now?
<Impy> internet connection?
<yaro> me64: Great!
<hischild> Impy, i'm talking about keyboard and mouse connection
<Impy> ps2?
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: And for sure you installed the development libraries?
<hischild> Impy, on the live cd or the alternate cd?
<jmdc> DrX: I would give it about 2 minutes (you probably already have) and then close it
<Impy> livecd
<jmdc> DrX: we'll try things the old fashioned way - sudo fdisk -l and see if any partitions come up
<hischild> Impy, can he change options during the initial boot screen?
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: No, I installed all the ubuntu hits which came up when I searched synaptic for gobject. Apparently I missed it.
<fraujansen> yaru: !!! IT works!!! the uuid number is also in the fstab-file stored! I've copied the number in the menu.lst and now it work, thank u
<Impy> asking him now one sec =]
<yaro> fraujansen: You're welcome. Glad to help.
<hischild> !name
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Impy> yes he can hischild
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Okay, give me a second.
<cadefy_> awesome lol
<Bluescan> lol
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Thanks for the help
<DrX> jmdc: it came up:  line 1 says 1MB unalloacted unallocated and line 2 says /dev/sda1 ntfs  232.88GB
<jmdc> DrX: there's nothing else?
<thannoy> Impy:"ps2?" for moaybe PS2?
<thannoy> *maybe
<DrX> jmdc: and /dev/sdb line 1 = /dev/sdb1 ext3 227.08GB   line2-/dev/sdb2 extended 5.8GB            line 3= /dev/sdb5 linux-swap  5.8GB
<linduxed> is there any way to save a video that s being streamed?
<Impy> hmm :o
<brobostigon> linuxed: vlc can do that
<linduxed> brobostigon: ok
<frank232> linduxed: with mplayer on the command line you can do that.
<jmdc> DrX - you never mentioned that you multiple hard disks!
<frank232> linduxed: I don't know the options by heart though
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Okay. sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev first, so you can get that out of the way. (Seems like it removed itself.)
<Prefix100> D-Link DWL-G122 Wireless 54G USB Adapter, anyone use it with Gutsy?
<linduxed> im trying to wget "http://movies.apple.com/movies/paramount/iron_man/iron_man-30sec_sb_720p.mov" but all i get is a 88 kb link file
<Impy> hischild he can use keyboard at the first boot screen :o
<kilrae_> i'm installing ubuntu on a laptop with 2GB RAM, how much swap do i need (for hibernate to work, I need more swap than RAM?)
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: As for that second library, I don't think that's int he Gutsy repos, you'll have to hunt them down somewhere on the web, I think.
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: am doing so
<DrX> jmdc: yeah, earlier
<hischild> Impy, does he just want to try it out? or is he going to install it?
<yaro> kilrae_: 4 GiB
<linduxed> frank232: if you say so ill try it
<yaro> kilrae_: That's more than enough for just about any usage.
<Impy> he wants to install it :)
<Squawk> linduxed, forbidden file
<Prefix100> wish i installed 32bit not 64 tbh
<frank232> linduxed: kaffeine has a save stream option in gui too
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: I found this for second file: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-perl-list/2004-May/msg00189.html
<lunks> When I try to connect to an wifi network, I'm disconnected from wired connection, why?
<jmdc> DrX: well I guess I missed it
<Squawk> kilrae_, the old convention was for 1.5 times RAM, but in modern day computing thats a waste of disk space. Go for a gb
<jmdc> DrX: anyhow this is good, the partition table is still there
<lunks> I have 1gb ram and only 666 swap, is it small?
<lunks> =P
<DrX> jmdc: should I disconnect the Windows drive just in case?  or just go on?
<waylandbill> swap 2x RAM used to be the norm, but that's pretty much overkill with the large amount of RAM these days
<Tikihead> has anyone tried zfs-fuse on hardy alpa 5?
<jmdc> DrX: I wouldn't worry
<Impy> hischild he wants to install it :)
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: And you installed GTK+ 2.0 and its dev files?
<Squawk> lunks, you can have both if they are on different subnets, or you can use a network bridge if they are on the same subnet
<cofff> g evening
<DrX> jmdc: so what now?
<hischild> Impy, probably easier then trying to fix his mouse and keyboard is to download the alternate cd and install from there
<lunks> Squawk, But if I choose a network on nm-applet, it disconnects me
<thannoy> linduxed: try  wget 'http://movies.apple.com/movies/paramount/iron_man/iron_man-30sec_sb_h720p.mov'
<kilrae_> Squawk: hibernate copies the contents of RAM into swap, so I think you need more swap than RAM for it to work
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: I've been trying to find it in synaptic. am looking as we talk, hadn'tseen it yet, lots of related packages though
<Squawk> lunks, I never use guis for network config, so can't help with that
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Okay. Gimme a sec,.
<DrX> jmdc: install and see what happens or recovery mode and i think there should be a dpkg-reconfigure type command?
<lunks> Squawk, hmm what do you use to setup wifi? =)
<Squawk> kilrae_, that assumes RAM is fully in use, but hmm you might have apoint
<fabio> hi
<kilrae_> it's possible that it could be fully in use sometime
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Squawk> lunks, I configure my network by hand (in /etc/network/). Though to be honest I havnt done wifi in ubuntu, only in gentoo. I connect using ethernet now
<fabio> is there anyone having troubles with movies ?
<reese> is there a way to create a qt widget from with the bash script?
<Impy> hischild he said he's tried the alternative cd and gets the exact same problem :(
<Squawk> !ask | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lunks> Squawk, ok, thanks for help =)
<fabio> like having the sound working but a blue screen ?
<hischild> Impy, alright let me check
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Since that second library you're having trouble installing is a dependency for GTK, it should install along with all you need.
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: ok, am doing it
<linduxed> thannoy: worked, was it the apostrophees?
<jmdc> DrX - why not try to mount it in the live cd, if it works pull any data you want to save - then you have it for sure
<Squawk> fabio, if someone else is having the problem what use is that. Ask how to solve that problem, provide deatilas of anything you have already tried, the application you are using, information you found in the logs etc
<fabio> i know how to solve it
<fabio> there is an unaswered question on the forum..
<Impy> hischild one second he made a mistake he's not tried the alternative cd yet! i'll get him to try it now sorry
<DrX> jmdc: only need configuration, not the data
<hischild> Impy, no problem, i've got the tim
<hischild> *time
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Broken packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57846/
<DrX> jmdc: there's WINE that took a while to setup
<jmdc> DrX - I haven't ever done it myself, but I googled and found dpkg-reconfigure lilo, you might try that
<javatexan> my nice programs running as root are still not nice enough to let normal user programs interrupt it.  I have set the nice of the root run programs to the nice 20 and running top I see that the program's PRI is 39 and its NICE is 19, but my normal user programs are still running too far below that to interrupt it?  The normal user programs are multimedia oriented so they skip and sound bad when the root process won't give back the processors.  Any ideas?
<fabio>         DefaultColorDepth 16  <-- that is the trouble
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: You'll have to seek out a bug report on that.
<noodlesgc> how can i download i file from the internet that starts with mms://
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: It might not be something you can fix.
<DrX> can you (SAFELY) run dpkg-reconfigure lilo on an Ubuntu 6 dual drive dual boot system (win & lin) from an Ubuntu 7 CD?
<thannoy> linduxed: no. The file you tried to download was a kind a redirection. It contained the real video filename which I have wget'd
<RootyRootRootW00> yaro: Thanks for your effort
<yaro> RootyRootRootW00: Sorry I couldn't resolve your problem.
<DrX> jmdc: and how do you know it's lilo and not grub?
<rugby> hi
<yaro> drX: My experiences with LILO have invariably been bad.
<yaro> drX: Why not just use GRUB?
<jynxedforlife> Im trying to install a new gdm theme i downloaded from Gnome-Look, i go to Admin->Login Window  then click the add but the file i download doesn't appear? wrong format? I tried a few of the top rated themes now and same thing
<jmdc> DrX: I don't. You probably want grub
<jmdc> DrX: mea culpa
<yaro> jynxedforlife: is it a .tar.gz?
<solexious> [Q] Hi guys, I want to install ubuntu, but I need to install it automaticaly, is this possible? I can't use a keyboard...
<jynxedforlife> yes it is a tar.gz
<DrX> yaro: I don't know what I have, is there any ez way to check?
<DrX> jmdc: same ?
<hischild> Impy, does he have, by any change, the sis chipset? (if he doesn't know that's no problem)
<jmdc> DrX huh?
<yaro> DrX: Just take a look on Synaptic, by default Ubuntu uses GRUB.
<Wutz> Hey guys, can anyone help me getting warsow to work?
<yaro> DrX: Let me simplify that.
<Impy> he doesn't know :(
<lapisdecor> !warsow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warsow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jynxedforlife> yaro: its a tar.gz do i need another app?
<yaro> DrX: Have you every changed from the default at all?
<DrX> jmdc: so can I safely run recovery mode dpkg-reconfigure type command using Ubuntu 7 CD even though the installation on the hard drive is Ubuntu 6.06 with updates?
<yaro> jynxedforlife: GDM is supposed to take the tar.gz only.
<rugby> hi any one know how do i get ubuntu to mount my w800i phone
<DrX> yaro: no
<Wutz> I cannot find this problem on the net at all, when i open warsow it crashes and the screen zooms in..
<yaro> drX: Then you are using GRUB. What are you trying to do?
<antiheroe> hola gente
<jynxedforlife> tar.gz why would it not be showing up?
<jmdc> DrX - I thought you upgraded and are now having problems
<DrX> yaro, recover a hosed Ubuntu drive after a failed update
<DrX> jmdc: the Ubuntu 7 never booted up
<DrX> jmdc: so I don't know what I have, probably 7 but who knows?
<dIpEsH> hello,
<dIpEsH> i'm using edubunto 7.10
<dIpEsH> When I try to perform Search operation in File Browser an error message comes up
<dIpEsH> "The folder contents could not be displayed The name org.freedesktop.Tracker was not provided by any
<dIpEsH> .service files"
<yaro> DrX: To repair GRUB, follow these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<FloodBot3> dIpEsH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dIpEsH> why does this problem come? plz help
<ghost> Pici: do i have to put blacklist before every module? or should i just put blacklist once and then all the modules after?
<antiheroe> somebody speak spanish???
<DrX> yaro:  is Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition likely fixed by repairing GRUB?
<yaro> DrX: Yis
<solexious> [Q] Hi guys, I want to install ubuntu, but I need to install it automaticaly, is this possible? I can't use a keyboard...
<The_PHP_Jedi> antiheroe, I do
<antiheroe> please anybody ... i have an answer
<jmdc> Thanks for the save yaro - its been a long time since I've dealt with grub :-)
<Pici> !es | antiheroe
<ubotu> antiheroe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<antiheroe> hola pici
<yaro> jmdc: You're welcome
<Pici> ghost: One on each line
<Impy> solexious my friend is having exactly the same problem right now
<jmdc> DrX: I've gotta run, but I think you're in better hands now anyway :-)
<DrX> yaro: even tho grub comes up on the hard drive and still boots Vista?
<antiheroe> gracias ubotu
<ghost> Pici: thanks. and i just do blacklist ipw3450.ko or do i need to put the whole path?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I'm trying to run the Regnum Online launcher, but it doesn't even start downloading the files. Tried chmoding, even running with sudo to see if it was some lib permission or anything like that but I'm still stuck... Here is the complete output of console: http://pastebin.ca/923593
<cottima> does anyone have an MSI P35 board?
<Pici> ghost: You need to use the module name, not the filename.
<yaro> DrX: Yep. Because when you tell GRUB to do the things on that HOWOT, it will repair the menu.lst and get things to work.
<antiheroe> The_PHP_Jedi,  thanks but i speak spanish... a few english...
<DrX> yaro: and it won't hose Windows?
<yaro> DrX: You might have to manually add Vista back onto the menu.lst, but that's easy.
<bluefox83> grub should detect vista, mine did
<DrX> yaro: ok, here's goes nothing...
<antiheroe> ubotu, Pici  gracias a los dos... voy a intentar por ahi
<yaro> bluefox83 DrX: Well okay then. As a just in case, remember the menu.lst has a template for a Windows boot entry.
<bluefox83> mhmm
<fabio> !de | antiheroe
<ubotu> antiheroe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bluefox83> fabio, he's speaking spanish, not german...
<Pici> fabio: I beleive he said that he was going to that channel anyway.
<fabio> ok ok no flame please
<bluefox83> that was kinda funny :P
<antiheroe> jajaja bluefox83  but im understand
<bluefox83> antiheroe, where are you from that you speak both spanish and german?
<joff> does anyone know of a way to get some functionality out of a SB X-Fi Fatal1ty without the driver (as it doesnt exist yet)?
<antiheroe> bluefox83,  not only speak spanish but also underestand som words
<bluefox83> joff, without the driver, you're SOL dude, unless you know how to write one yourself...
<erUSUL> joff: exist for 64 bits afaik
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I'm trying to run the Regnum Online (a MMORPG) launcher, but it doesn't even start downloading the files. Tried chmoding, even running with sudo to see if it was some lib permission or anything like that but I'm still stuck... The laucher crashes right after it starts running... Here is the complete output of console: http://pastebin.ca/923593 Can someone please help?
<antiheroe> bluefox83,  icant chat... im not have enough knowledge
 * bluefox83 instends to use a kernel that supports his dual core 64 bit proc, but is unsure all his hardware will work with those drivers
<joff> bluefox83: wish i knew mate :) i know the 64bit exists but im 32 :(
<bluefox83> *intends
<bluefox83> i also intend to learn to type one day, i swear!
<Pici> !ot
<Tikihead> has anyone tried zfs-fuse?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MystaMax> hello, My server's time keeps going out of sync, whats the command to sync it w/ ntp servers?
<me64> how do i start compiz-fusion  i have installed the nvidia drivers ok?
<yeonhoo> hi
<erUSUL> bluefox83: all linux drivers except propietary ones work the same on 32 64 bit x86 as well as ppc alpha arm and the dozens archs linux supports
<DrX> yaro: I did all the steps and result is the same:  "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<yeonhoo> alt + f2 { ccsm
<solexious> [Q] Hi guys, I want to install ubuntu, but I need to install it automaticaly, is this possible? I can't use a keyboard...
<yeonhoo> me64,   alt + f2  -> ccsm
<yeonhoo> try
<bluefox83> erUSUL, well my wireless card needed a windows driver, not sure if it'll work in 64 bit though
<yaro> DrX: Something goofy in your fstab?
<erUSUL> bluefox83: :|
<joff> erUSUL: the only proprietry one released is 64 bit only
<yaro> Anyone else have some ideas on DrX's problem?
<bluefox83> right now i'm not even using a kernel that takes advantage of both cores, let alone 64 bit dual core..
<erUSUL> bluefox83: ndiswrapper is on the propietary category... you may need the 64 bit windows driver
<erUSUL> joff: that's what i said
<Tikihead> what's DrX's issue?
<erUSUL> joff:  < erUSUL> joff: exist for 64 bits afaik
<bluefox83> erUSUL, oy, tracking that down is not gonna be easy..lol
<joff> erUSUL: ignore me, i missed that :)
<DrX> yaro: 1: root (hd1,0)  2: kernel /bootvmlinuz-2.6.17-12-generic root=/dev/sdb1 ro quite splas->  3: initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-12-generic  4: quiet   5: savedefault   6:  boot
<burkmat> Okay, fishy problem here: Gusty Gibbon, 'sudo ifconfig eth1' works just fine, 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' returns "No such file or directory."
<erUSUL> joff: :)
<bluefox83> not to mention, will my nvidia driver work in 64 bit?
<fabio> don't use initrd if you can !
<yaro> bluefox84: Yes.
<bluefox83> cool
<yaro> bluefox84: I am on a 64-bit Ubuntu, it works excellently.
<yaro> BRB. I need to take a break
<Slart> burkmat: I don't know if it's related but I always use sudo ifup eth1 instead
<bluefox83> ok, so i just need to track down my wireless driver, and then pick out the right kernel...
<johnquinn85> I'm wondering if anyone could help me with my problem
<beautifulsnow> john, which is?
<beautifulsnow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DrX> jmdc: still getting "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" after repairing grub
<burkmat> Slart, Tried. It says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1".
<faintofhearts> Anyone know a good program for converting .ogg to .mp3?
<Slart> burkmat: and your example works on my computer here..
<johnquinn85> my CPU fan will not work on my Toshiba Satellite A105
<Slart> burkmat: do you have a network interface called eth1?
<burkmat> Slart, Yeah, I know... Works just fine for me aswell, but my friend on the phone is having this strange issue.
<fabio> ffmpeg
<thannoy> faintofhearts: oggdec command to gat a wav and lame to get a mp3 ..
<faintofhearts> Alright
<fabio> sox can also convert it
<burkmat> Slart, Yeah, 100% sure it works, but I just found out the "No file or dir" error was prefixed by "SCIOSS" something, so problem isn't with bash not finding command... I think I'll find abit more googling now. :)
<Jadd799> Hello, has anyone any experience with ProMagic Plus?
<DrX> jmdc: should I try installing from the CD now?
<Slart> burkmat: sounds weird.. hope you get it sorted out
<yaro> DrX: If all else fails, I would.
<Marfi> whats program accepts input from a capture card? ie, where i can watch cable on my PC
<DrX> yaro: do you think the Ubuntu 7.10 CD will retain my prior Ubuntu 6.06 programs & settings?
<linduxed> what package would be a kid of qeuivalent of movie maker?
<beautifulsnow> I actually have the same problem as johnquinn85, my Dell D820 fav is not operating in Ubuntu, anyone got any tips?
<Buyydee> Hello together. My screen resolution goes to 640x480 after each restart of the X system. I'm running the newest nvidia driver (downloaded with envy). My xorg.conf looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57852/
<Buyydee> I've already tried removing the unwanted screen modes (as can be seen in the pastebin), but without success. I'd be glad if someone could help me out here, as I've run out of ideas.
<yaro> DrX: don't think so. I suggest doing a backup.
<DrX> yaro:  and what does Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition mean?
<Pici> !tv > Marfi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<harushimo> I have a question about OEM drives and linux
<beautifulsnow> DrX you're trying to update to 7.10?
<beautifulsnow> !ask > harushimo
<yaro> DrX: I think that there's some parameters wrong in your fstab. But I'm not too familiar with manually altering it.
<Marfi> ty Pichu0102
<Marfi> **pici
<linduxed> *"a kind of equivalent"
<harushimo> if I put in my new SATA drive(OEM), should I have a problem for detection in ubuntu
<harushimo> its an unformatted drive
<DrX> beautifulsnow: I had a working 6.06 + updates, then ran update to get to 7.x & it completed but reboot to Linux drive yields Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition (Vista boots OK)
<solexious> [Q] Hi guys, I want to install ubuntu, but I need to install it automaticaly, is this possible? I can't use a keyboard...
<faintofhearts> thannoy: lame made <song name>.ogg.mp3
<faintofhearts> XD
<minimec> burkmat: can he do sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1 up?
<DRebellion> solexious, i can't really see how that would work...
<danand> harushimo - you shouldn't have a problem with that - just use gparted or qtparted to format the disk for you.
<joff> ZaphodBeeblebrox: are you still there?
<johnquinn85> I'm running 7.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A105, and I can't get the fan to work, so in return my laptop overheats.
<solexious> DRebellion: I want to get it setup so i can ssh or vnc in to it
<burkmat> minimec, Nah, but figured it out abit. She's got a Broadcom 43xx card, so the issue is with the drivers, gonna have to use ndiswrapper.
<johnquinn85> does anyone have a solution?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> joff: Yes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> joff: I'm here
<minimec> burkmat: ok
<joff> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what gfx card do you have, and what driver are you using?
<DRebellion> solexious, is there no way you can just attatch a keyboard temporarily?
<yeonhoo> i have problem with Gutsy Intel HD Audio Controller
<solexious> DRebe: Sadly it doesnt have a keyboard port and i dont have a usb one...
<MystaMax> hello, My server's time keeps going out of sync, whats the command to sync it w/ ntp servers?
<DrX> should root be the same for lin & win root (hd1,0)?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | yeonhoo
<Pici> !time | MystaMax
<ubotu> yeonhoo: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ubotu> MystaMax: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jmdc> DrX: No!
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> joff: NVidia 6440 if I'm not mistaken... I'm using Ubuntu's restricted drives. It works with every game but this one
<danand> johnquinn85 - type lsmod | grep tosh and see if you get any output. I'm fairly sure that there are kernel modules available for controlling acpi stuff ie fans etc
<xobius> linduxed, perhaps Cinelerra http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinelerra
<bluefox83> what kernel do i install for 64 bit dual core support?
<DrX> jmdc: so why not try changing it to root (hd0,0)?
<noodlesgc> is it possible to increase my network buffer?
<Jadd799> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu for a friend. He already has Windows installed and wanted to dual-boot. I noticed, as soon as I booted up the computer, a program called ProMagic Plus (from www.wasay.com). It's one of those backup/recovery programs for Windows. Promagic Plus even has its own fat partition that's hidden in Windows.
<MrKeuner> hi, I need to increase the debugging/verbosity level of acpid into syslog and I edit the /etc/defaults/acpid file and add -d to OPTIONS variable. However, when I restart /etc/init.d/acpid I get all the log in the stdout/stderr(which is also a documented feature). How can I make acpid log these into /var/log/acpid as well? (-l option does not work either, neither does 2>&1 >> /var/log/acpid)
<DrX> jmdc: now it's starting to boot!
<Jadd799> What I want to know is, will Ubuntu be able to handle ProMagic Plus? Is it safe to install grub? (can I access Windows afterwards?)
<joff> ZaphodBeeblebrox: check in your synaptic and see if libc6 is installed
<hanasaki> i have 7.10 installed.. there is an /etc/apache and /etc/apache2 dir.... how can i just use apache2 and delete the /etc/apache dir?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> joff: k, hold on please
<johnquinn85> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> joff: Yes, it is
<bluefox83> Jadd799, probably, if it uses a fat partition, ubuntu wont destroy the partition unless you tell it to
<jron> hello, i'm attempting to setup vmware; however the installer needs linux-headers to build off of for one of the modules. Problem: linux-headers-2.6.24-8-server is not in the apt repo
<yeonhoo> erUSUL,  please take a look on http://pastebin.ca/923612
<Buyydee>  Hello together. My screen resolution goes to 640x480 after each restart of the X system. I'm running the newest nvidia driver (downloaded with envy). My xorg.conf looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57852/ I've already tried to remove the unwanted screen modes (as can be seen in the pastebin), but without success. I'd be glad if someone could help me out here, as I've run out of ideas.
<jmdc> DrX: it works now?
<beautifulsnow> jron enable all sources?
<bluefox83> Buyydee, change your settings with nvidia-settings, and be sure to tell it to write settings to your config file
<jron> anyone know why 2.6.24-8-server is missing?
<joff> ZaphodBeeblebrox: sorry, i cant help you then, that was the only thing i know of, when i had a similar problem
<danand> johnquinn85 - if that command does not return any output, you will need to insert the required kernel modules using modprobe
<Buyydee> bluefox83: That's what I've done, nvidia-settings as su of course.
<jron> beautifulsnow: yeah, 2.6.24-10 is there.... *-6 is not though
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> joff: Ok. Thanks for trying tho :)
<solexious> John: cpu fans are normal controlled by the bios, does it work under any other os, windows for examle, its mostlikely to be a broken fan rather than ubuntu...
<jron> which is the default kernel for alpha5 server
<Pici> !hardy | jron
<ubotu> jron: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<joff> ZaphodBeeblebrox: :)
<bluefox83> Buyydee, did you tell it to write settings to yoru config file, or did you just click "ok"?
<bluefox83> *your
<jron> oh, thank you ubotu =)
<Buyydee> bluefox83: I told it to do so.
<erUSUL> yeonhoo: reading...
<mewshi> how do i keep a module from being loaded at boot?
<Viaken> I'm trying to build the rtl8180-sa2400 driver and am getting an error. http://pb.udderweb.com/169 Am I missing some sort of header or library?
<jmdc> jron - you're talking to a bot ;-)
<DrX> Thank you all for your help!  I'm back up and I didn't lose anything!!!
<Tikihead> congrats DrX
<beautifulsnow> danand I am having the same problem as johnquinn85 regarding the laptop fan: so i used lsmod | grep dell, got snothing, tried lsmod |grep fan, got a number... waht about it? :p
<DrX> btw, isn't this glitch something that should be reported to the dev team?
<jron> ah, thank you, jmdc =) assuming you are not a bot as well! =)
<beautifulsnow> DrX what glitch
<danand> beautifulsnow - do you have a toshiba laptop too?
<jmdc> jron: that would be funny, a bot that tells people they're talking to bots
<beautifulsnow> danand it's a dell d820, but my fan doesnt work etiher
<mewshi> how do i keep a module from being loaded at boot?
<erUSUL> !blacklist | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<hanasaki> what tool will make an htpasswd encrypted>?
<jmdc> DrX: a bug report is always useful
<xobius> Buyydee, did  you  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Jadd799> bluefox83: but will I still be able to boot Windows?
<DrX> beautifulsnow: when upgrading Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.10 (online) it errorneously changed root(0,0) in GRUB to root (0,1) (the latter being a second drive with Vista)
<beautifulsnow> oh thanks
<DrX> jmdc: how?  where?
<jmdc> DrX: how did you solve the problem in the end? did you have grub pointing at the windows hard drive?
<bluefox83> Jadd799, yeah, unless you tell it to destroy the windows partition...otherwise there's no reason why it shouldn't work
<buntTO> hello there! anyone around who knows how to setup a tftpd on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<xobius> Buyydee, did  you  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<beautifulsnow> buntTO http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<Jadd799> bluefox83: thanks
<ereal1> hey is anyone else have problems with gmail
<bluefox83> Jadd799, yup
<DrX> jmdc:  changed root(0,1) to root(0,0)
<ereal1> ?
<buntTO> beautifulsnow: i used that tutorial, but it does not work with ubuntu 7.10 for me
<Buyydee> bluefox83: So it seems that the X11 itself is ok, as in the login screen, there is the correct resolution, but when I login, the resolution changes (under system>preferences>resolution there's 1680x1050 as well).
<eekrano> jquery
<Buyydee> xobius: Not yet, what will this do?
<stormzen> Is it possible to run dual display without using proprietary drivers for an X3000 Intel chip and the nv driver?
<bluefox83> Buyydee, i already told you how to fix it. theres nothing else to be done
<stormzen> ( in gutsy -- sorry )
<danand> beautifulsnow - have you tried using the i8k utils. this is written mainly for inspiron laptops, but it can be used for others. the i8kutils package is the user space stuff. you can install this by doing an sudo apt-get install i8kutils. you will also require the i8k kernel module - so sudo modprobe i8k.
<xobius> Buyydee, because I saw some thing incorrect "BoardName      "vesa" and Modes      "640x480@60" "1600x1200@60"
<dj1> is there a yum repos for ubuntu?
<beautifulsnow> buntTO then you should ask for help with the problem you had while installing
<Buyydee> bluefox83: I might have missed that, as I ctrl-alt-backspaced to check what I just told you. Would you please repeat that?
<Buyydee> xobius: OK, I'll try that.
<danand> beautifulsnow - to see info about that package type apt-cache show i8kutils
<guillaume> me again.. :(
<ereal1> is anyone having problems with gmail.com for me it not letting me in the standerd view?
<jmdc> DrX: I'm not sure how useful of a bug report can be filed in this case, because I think that bios setting you mentioned might be involved but we don't really know whats going on
<beautifulsnow> thanks danand, will try :)
<killown> hinoma, I 'm using screenlets and  when I click on show desktop icon it hide all screenlets can anyone help me?
<jmdc> DrX: Here is were to file a bug report in case you're curios:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<stormzen> ereal1: Don't know.  I use it's IMAP feature now.
<mad_max02> How can I give name to my usb stick ?? I have one usb that I named when I formated it long time ago in windows but I dont know how to do the same in linux.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I've seen the ubuntu brainstorm site
<Le-Chuck_ITA> looks pretty cool
<ereal1> do me a favor login to your account and let me know
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in fact I would like to participate. I already am an user of launchpad and signed the ubuntu code of conduct, how do I become a member of QA if possible at all?
<beautifulsnow> thanks danand, that package should work, D820 is a latitude :D
<bluefox83> Buyydee, make sure you tell nvidia-settings to write to the config file, don't just hit "ok"
<jmdc> DrX: but its really cool to think of filing bug reports! It helps ubuntu get better for sure
<stormzen> ereal1: What do you mean by "standard view" ?
<ereal1> ok wll I guess it look like  1.0 web best I can discribe
<ereal1> I could take a screenshot and send it your way
<mewshi> now how do i load a module at boot?
<beautifulsnow> so danand, I should install, and then make sure the mod runs at boot?
<danand> beautifulsnow - i use that package on my dell latitude c400 :) - just let me know if you get stuck. By the way, i8kutils _should_ also mean all your fn+blah buttons work :)
<ereal1> when im lognig in it take a long time
<stormzen> you are not clicking on link to try to get "standard view" ?
<dirtyhand> whats  a quick terminal command to empty a txt/log file?
<beautifulsnow> Fn works for me danand, so do volume buttons and such
<stormzen> dirtyhand: Empty?  rm ?
<ereal1> then hults, and I get a msg my connection speed is slow
<dirtyhand> stormzen: no, just empty the contents
<DRebellion> dirtyhand, rm -f file.txt && touch file.txt
<stormzen> dirtyhand: echo > file
<ereal1> and give me a link to view gmail in standard view
<buntTO> how can i check that tftp is running ? or better, is accessabel through tftp ?
<DRebellion> stormzen, heh, you beat me :P
<stormzen> yours was longer. :P
<DrX> sources.list shows edgy on the sources line -- doesn't that mean I'm still on 6.06?
<stormzen> ereal1: Ok.  No, I logged in just fine.
<danand> beautifulsnow - ok, on that laptop do you use acpi or apm?
<mewshi> now how do i load a module at boot?
<notdarkyet> what directory are the network profiles stored, i want to delete one so it does not automatically log on
<notdarkyet> ?
<beautifulsnow> danand, acpi, / me thinks
<notdarkyet> does anyone know where?
<sfears> i have my linux laptop hooked up to a windows laptop via crossover cable.. do i need to mount to access files on it?
<danand> beautifulsnow - how old is that laptop?
<DrX> can I safely upgrade 6.x to 7.10 without losing my programs & settings?
<beautifulsnow> There should be a rule in this channel that says people asking a question (like, starting a thread on the forums) must use " /me asks:  blah blah blah"
<mewshi> now how do i load a module at boot?
<beautifulsnow> danand it came out 2006 i think
<bluefox83> oye, am i gonna have to download another gutsy installer to get my system to run on 64 bit?
<MasterShrak> mewshi what module? first check if its blacklisted
<MasterShrak> !blacklist | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mewshi> ndiswrapper
<mewshi> it is NOT blacklisted
<danand> mewshi - you need to put a single line entry for the module you want loaded in /etc/modules
<mewshi> It just isn't loading at boot
<notdarkyet> does anyone know where that directory is, i have been scanning forums for a while now and am kind of frustrated
<MasterShrak> mewshi add an entry in /etc/rc.local
<MasterShrak> modprobe ndiswrapper
<bluefox83> !dual core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual core - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> :(
<DrX> how do you upgrade 6.x to 7.10 (safely)?
<mewshi> no, it needs to load at BOOT
<NemesisD> is there a command line utility that can simply tell me if the user running it is a sudoer or not? i need to parse the output with a program
<MasterShrak> bluefox83 problems with dual core?
<stormzen> notdarkyet: Your question wasn't clear.
<Pici> !upgrade | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<danand> beautifulsnow - that would use acpi then; my poor old dell c400 is about 8 years old - i'm stuck with apm :(
<beautifulsnow> Aww :(
<bluefox83> MasterShrak, i'm trying to switch to a 64 bit dual core kernel...
<MasterShrak> bluefox83 are you running a 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<blice> I really, really need help connecting to this windows domain. I have no idea what to do at this point, and no matter where I turn I can't get help. If none of you know anything about joining a windows domain, can any of you direct me to somewhere that I might be able to find help? :(((
<beautifulsnow> danand, I got the D820 at dell refurbished, so cheap :-3, so good, so good, so good!
<DrX> Pici: how do I know what version I had?
<bluefox83> MasterShrak, yep
<mewshi> If someone could just explain to me what i need to do
<Pici> DrX: lsb_release -a on the terminal should tell you
<DrX> Pici: and why can't you go from 6x to 7.1 directly?
<beautifulsnow> blice, samba?
<zimon> how do i tell aptitude  not ro treat recommendations as dependencies? i added Aptitude::Recommends-Important "false"; to .aptitude/config, but it's ignored
<zimon> *to
<Pici> DrX: Because its not designed to do that.
<MasterShrak> bluefox83 you wont be able to use a 64 bit kernel with that i dont believe, youll have to reinstall with 64 bit ubuntu
<notdarkyet> sorry, i what i mean is when you log on to a wireless network, you enter a password and ubuntu stores that information so i do not have to enter it again, i was wondering what directory that information is stored in so i can prevent my computer from auto logging on to a network i do not want it to
<Johnny_utah> I have virtualbox-ose but need USB support so might install virtualbox instead. Will I lose my settings/images etc?
<MasterShrak> notdarkyet a shot in the dark-- /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<blice> beautifulsnow: Yeah, samba. Samba, winbind, and uhm... krb. The samba channel hasn't helped, they're idle.
<bluefox83> MasterShrak, am i going to lose my apps and stuff?
<DrX> Pici: how do I know if I have 32-bit or 64-bit version?
<mewshi> what exactly do i need to do to make ndiswrapper load at boot?
<MasterShrak> bluefox83 yes, i think synaptic can export some things though, so you can get them back, but you should save any valuable information somewhere else
<notdarkyet> nope...
<bluefox83> this is going to suck, a complete reinstallation of my system :(
<Oz_> hi ! I have two laptops and I'd like to make one large screen from both of them is possible with X.org ?
<danand> beautifulsnow - might have to look into that... the battery on mine lasts about 10 mins max. not much good for mobile computing. reckon i could buy a new laptop nowadays for the cost of replacing the two batts on my latitude
<Balu_> hey folks, knows someone a good backup programm or a script collection? i would backup my home in tar's or something (incremental) and burn it all 3 months on a dvd
<mewshi> what exactly do i need to do to make ndiswrapper load at boot?
<Pici> DrX: uname -m will either say i?86 or something x86_64
<MasterShrak> !cron | Balu_
<ubotu> Balu_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<CorruptTerrorist> if i turn off compiz fusion window decoration... why do the menu bard disappear?
<DrX> Pici: it says i686 (32-bit)
<bod_> mewshi, you could add it to startup processes in System-->Preferences-->Sessions
<Pici> DrX: there you go then
<Buyydee> xobius, bluefox83: Please find my new xorg.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57854/ I used the command by xobius to reconfigure my X11, then re-enabled the nvidia driver (switched to a generic one), restarted the system. Problem is still the same.
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist probably because emerald was loaded, and gnome's replacement was not reloaded, im not sure what it is
<DrX> Pici: instructions say to make sure you have all updates installed before upgrading... how do I verify this?
<Scunizi> Balu_: you might also try partimage
<mewshi> no, I need it to load AT BOOT
<mewshi> not AT LOGIN
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist try hitting alt+f2 and typing: gtk-window-decorator
<blice> So, no where to get help on joining a windows domain?
<bod_> DrX, sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update
<mewshi> i need the module to load with the other modules
<bod_> DrX, swithch those around,.,.sorry
<MasterShrak> !forums | blice
<ubotu> blice: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<buntTO> how can i check that tftp is running ? or better, is accessable through tftp ?
<MasterShrak> blice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702873
<CorruptTerrorist> MasterShrak, doest work
<blice> MasterShrak, I made a thread there. I made it yesterday. I've just been bumping it, no replies really.
<MasterShrak> CorruptTerrorist worth a shot, i dont use gnome so i dont know what the window decorator is called
<mewshi> Ok, come ON it's a simple freakin' thing to do.  I JUST need to make it so that ndiswrapper loads at BOOT
<Domevlo> the default window decorator is metacity, isn't it?
<bod_> MasterShrak, metacity?
<steph__> hi. I tried to installed ndsiwrapper for wireless networking, but it is said that linux-ubuntu-modules-XXXXXX-rt is more recent than ndiswrapper-modules. Can someone help me?
<bod_> mewshi, i told you!
<blice> MasterShrak: I've also read all of the tutorials on doing this. I get an error. I've been trying to find someone to help me since yesterday without luck.
<mewshi> bod_ NO THAT WILL NOT WORK
<danand> mewshi - putting an entry in /etc/modules will cause the kernel to load that module at boot time. do you instead mean you need that module in your initramfs image?
<bod_> mewshi, why?
<mewshi> THAT ONLY AFFECTS THE LOG IN TO GNOME
<xobius> Buyydee, what is your monitor resolution?
<bod_> !shout | mewshi
<MasterShrak> blice what error?
<MasterShrak> !caps | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adac2> can someone help me with firefox and java? Applets don't work :(
<mewshi> bod_ i need it to load AT BOOT, not LOGIN
<bod_> mewshi, so adding it to the boot process is hwta you meant,.,.try asking that question
<MasterShrak> !upstart | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mewshi> I HAVE been asking how to load it at boot!!
<Buyydee> xobius: The LCD has a native resolution of 1680x1050 and is changed to 812x?? upon login.
<blice> MasterShrak: Failed to join domain: Operations error | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4425407#post4425407
<nicolah> using ubuntu whenever I insert a ubuntu disc it ask about the possibility to use that cd rom as a repositories, is there a way to disable this lovely feature ? thanks
<blice> MasterShrak: I pasted my configuration files in that thread, and the debug logs.
<bluefoxx> so is two screens the max that i can use? cause i want to use two moniters and have my TV out on my nvidia going, so i can put up a movia and do web work and other work on my other two moniters
<mewshi> danand: if there is no /etc/modules, do i create it?
<mewshi> oh it's a file
<bod_> nicolah, you can disable that in the repo menu in Synaptic
<frank232> bluefoxx: 3 screens is possible but you have to edit /etc/xorg.conf manually
<pushpop-> is there a good program for ubuntu that will rip a wav to a mp3 and remove DRM?
<xobius> Buyydee, change the line 94, the resolution is incorrect
<MasterShrak> sorry blice, i dont know on that, never joined a windows domain before, im sure if you stick aroudn though, someone will help you with it
<bod_> bluefoxx,the compiz guys in #compiz-fusion   are always messing with multi-monitors,. perhaps ask them aswell ;~)
<frank232> bluefoxx: /etc/X11/xorg.conf *
<bluefoxx> frank232: ah, ok, thanks. do you have an exmaple you can send me to?
<danand> mewshi - i've been telling you for the last few mins ... just add the line ndiswrapper to /etc/modules to auto load that module at boot. no need to shout by the way ... :)
<nicolah> bod the cdrom isn't flagged
<mewshi> i just did, danand.  I was asking if it wasn't there what to do (I thought it was a directory for some reason)
<frank232> bluefoxx: ummm I've never done 3 screens myself...
<frank232> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bod_> nicolah, oh, lemme see if i understand you,.,. when you place the livecd in the drive, it tells you you can use it as a repo? that may be something set to autorun on the cd,.,.not sure though
<pushpop-> is there a good program for ubuntu that will rip a wav to a mp3 and remove DRM?
<Buyydee> xobius: OK, did that. Restarting X11 now, I'll be right back.
<bluefoxx> also, i cant seem to get window borders/decorations on any screen other than x screen 0. i run compiz with custom settings, and allready tried compiz --replace and such things[they only crashed me]
<nicolah> ok
<frank232> bluefoxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition  this is for 2 screens
<adac2> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bod_> bluefox83, again, you may have more specific help from the compiz guys,.,.;~) (not tryint to get rid of you or anything );~)
<bluefoxx> bod_: ok, thanks[i think you meant me lol]
<bluefoxx> hey bluefox83
<adac2> is this upstart boot thing already in use on ubuntu or is this just a project which will be implemented later?
<bod_> bluefoxx, damn,. who's got the 83 nick, thats so annoyin,.,.lol,.,.yer it was aimed at you ;~)
<bluefox83> that'd be me >.>
<me64> is there a howto for compiz-fusion on hard heron
<bod_> bluefox83, hey, sorry about the post,.,. ;~)
<Pici> !hardy | me64
<ubotu> me64: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MasterShrak> adac2 its in there already
<Buyydee> xobius: Still the same problem. New xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57855/ Is it enough to hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X11?
<bluefox83> bod_, no problem :)
<bod_> me64, you could check community docs or ask in   #ubuntu+1 or #compiz-fusion
<bod_> ;~)
<adac2> MasterShrak: so this is somthing similar to initng?
<bluefoxx> bod_: lols. good thing im awake for a change XD normally im asleep right now[awake but not fully] but hitting your head against the table ni frustration cause your nvidia drivers decided to implode after adding a CRT in to the system helps XD
<MasterShrak> Buyydee ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x, i dont konw what you are asking
<MasterShrak> adac2 not sure what initng is..
<adac2> MasterShrak: is a project which accelerates booting
<Buyydee> MasterShrak: I changed my xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57855/ Are the changes applied if I hit ctrl-alt-backspace?
<blice> MasterShrak: Did you take a look at the thread? :x
<bod_> bluefoxx, hahah,.,.harsh,.,. im a caffeine addict so i dont know of this 'sleep' you speak of,.,.;~)
<xobius> Buyydee, look ta this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57856/
<MasterShrak> Buyydee yes if you saved the file, then the changes will be applied after ctrl+alt+backspace
<xobius> Buyydee, 88-99 lines
<bluefoxx> bod_: its kind of like sleep mode on your computer...or hibernate ><
<MasterShrak> blice i took a look, but i cant really give you any insight on it since ive never had experience doing it
<blice> MasterShrak: Sucks.
<bod_> bluefoxx, i disabled those features,. if im not allowed 'sleep' then neither is my computer,.,.;~)
<bluefoxx> well, im off to meet my mother for a bit...gonna get onto the tvout when i get back XD
<buntTO> i got it working (tftpd) . there was a problem with user nobody on newer ubuntu versions. using root seems to work.. well now i can fix my thecus 2100 NAS ;)
<buntTO> thx and g
<bod_> blice, i hope you were'nt insinuating that MasterShrak sucks ;~)
<buntTO> goodbye
<Buyydee> xobius: OK, you added a few modes, as I understand. Do you want me to change it to your version and retry?
<bod_> bye
<MasterShrak> heh, i didnt think he was...
<aghachi> my screen resolution is 1280x1240 but it scrolls around
<MasterShrak> lol
<sizzle> Where can I find a free chat room script
<bod_> ;~)
<MasterShrak> aghachi have you installed your video card drivers?
<xobius> Buyydee, yes. try with it
<aghachi> how do i stop it fromscrolling around i have a dual monitor setup and they both have that
<Pelo> hey guys , I need to make an "open with" command for a wine app with a twisted command , what would I add to the command from the launcher ?  this is the command    Kaamelott - Livre 2 - 077 : La Rencontre.avi
<aghachi> yes its nvdia
<blice> bod_: No, I meant it sucks that he can't help me. I can't find any help, I have nothing. I need this done today, but I have no idea where to turn. Samba people just idle, Ubuntu people haven't done it before, I don't know.
<Pelo> sorry , wrong command
<aghachi> and 7 seriears
<blice> bod_: It's just really fustrating when there's nowhere to go
<aghachi> do i need a more specific one?
<MasterShrak> blice ask in #linux
<Pelo> hey guys , I need to make an "open with" command for a wine app with a twisted command , what would I add to the command from the launcher ?  env WINEPREFIX="/home/jean/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\progeSOFT\progeCAD 2008 Smart! ENG\icad.exe"
<aghachi> its 7900 geforce
<bod_> blice, i no the feeling, can i ask what the problem is?
<blice> bod_: It has to do with connecting to a windows domain, using samba, winbind, etc.
<Pelo> !dualhead | aghachi check in those links
<ubotu> aghachi check in those links: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<aghachi> thanx!
<bod_> blice, ok, what do you mean by connecting to a domain? samba or winbird channels?
<blice> bod_: Like, windows domain controller, active directory. .LOCAL
<MasterShrak> blice have you added wins to the host line of nsswitch.conf ?
<bod_> blice, oh, not sure,.,.lol,. ive never attempted it,.,. id suggest just ask if anyones alive in the samba channel,.,.sorry
<MasterShrak> blice it appears its not finding the server, ive had issues liek that with samba by hostname, and adding wins has helped
<nicolah> will xubuntu hardy heron use xfce 4.4.2 ?
<blice> MasterShrak: I added the "winbind" to the first two lines.
<MasterShrak> blice add wins to the end of the host: line
<MasterShrak> nicolah ask in #ubuntu+1
<nicolah> ok
<bod_> !hardy | nicolah
<ubotu> nicolah: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bluefox83> what does stale nfs file found mean?
<pushpop-> is there a good program for ubuntu that will rip a wma to a mp3 and remove DRM?
<blice> MasterShrak: just add it to the end of the hosts line? My host line is like this "hosts:     files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<blice> Do I just ad "wins" to the end?
<bod_> pushpop-, do you know that your question makes no sense?
<MasterShrak> Pelo make a bash script that will run that, and run the script from the launcher
<MasterShrak> blice yes
<pushpop-> bod_: Could anyone recommend a program that will convert a .wma to .mp3 and remove the DRM.  That better =P
<bod_> pushpop-, brilliant -- ffmpeg
<MasterShrak> blice i dont know for sure if its going to work, but ive had problems resolving by hostnames before, and that helped (i thought it would be worth a shot since i noticed you installed winbind and i needed that for this too)
<s0u][ight> hello
<bod_> !hi | s0u][ight
<ubotu> s0u][ight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<s0u][ight> how can i enable my usb ports?
<MasterShrak> they should already be enabled
<Pelo> MasterShrak, just taht command in the bash script ?
<pushpop-> bod_ Do you know that answer made to sence to me?
<DrX> bod_:  apt-get upgrade isn't taking me to v7.04 from v6.10
<blice> MasterShrak: Nah, I get the same error even with 'wins' at the end of the host line.
<s0u][ight> well lsusb gives nothing
<s0u][ight> and i've upgraded to hardy
<bod_> Pelo, in the bash script have whatever command you would use from terminal to run your program
<MasterShrak> Pelo i assume you've ran this command from the command line before, just put the exact command you ran in a bash script. first line: #!/bin/bash        second line is your command
<aghachi> um do i download at nvida site linus x32 bit
<bod_> DrX, no you asked how to make sure you have all upgrades
<MasterShrak> aghachi do you have 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<bod_> !distupgrade | DrX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aghachi> i have intel 2.4 dual core
<MasterShrak> !upgrade | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bod_> !upgrade | DrX
<MasterShrak> aghachi i dont care what your processor is, did you install the 32 bit or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<aghachi> lol i duno i dled the 64bit one but my windwos was always 32
<bod_> pushpop-, do you know that response doesnt make sense either?
<lubse> hello
<aghachi> is ther somewhere i can check
<lubse> how come I cannot login to root?
<MasterShrak> aghachi then you have 64, download the ia64 i think
<MasterShrak> aghachi uname -m
<lubse> the password seems diffrent then this user lubse
<aghachi> o the -m ok
<brobostigon> !root | lubse
<ubotu> lubse: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DrX> it says to run Update Manager but then it says I'm not root and it won't let me login as root
<aghachi> x86_64
<danand> !root | lubse
<MasterShrak> !root | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aghachi> so i have the 64 bit
<bod_> DrX, run update manager with sudo?
<lubse> lol?
<MasterShrak> aghachi you need the ia64 i think then, thats intel 64 i believe
<aghachi> ok thanx
<bod_> !lol | lubse
<ubotu> lubse: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DirtyMonkey> evening all, is somebody willing to help me configure suphp?
<DrX> bod_: it's a GNOME menu item
<aghachi> mastershark it says linus 64 thats the one i need correct?
<theall> i am having a problem with a realtek audio driver in ubuntu, and cant seem to get the drivers installed
<MasterShrak> aghachi http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia64_1.0-5336.
<hischild> any chance that there is someone who can help me get me my tv output working? currently i've tried to use twinview and a seperate X, yet they either don't work (blank screen) or black and white (twinview) ...
<MasterShrak> aghachi http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia64_1.0-5336  (sorry no . at the end)
<aghachi> o ok thanx!
<bod_> DrX, yer? sudo update-manager
<MasterShrak> !tvout | hischild
<ubotu> hischild: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<danand> theall - do you know the name of the module/driver you are trying to install#
<aghachi> it still worked master shark the irc identfied the link!
<hischild> master_o1_master, thank you :-)
<DrX> bod_: gave me warning:  "could not open display"
<MasterShrak> hischild its MasterShrak :)
<bod_> DrX, but did it work?
<DrX> bod_: noope
<theall> the hardware is "Intel High Definition Audio"
<hischild> MasterShrak, uhhh ... yeah ...
<pushpop-> Could anyone recommend a program that will convert a .wma to .mp3 and remove the DRM.  That better =P
<hischild> my bad :p
<bod_> DrX, did you already have another one open?
<Pici> !intelhda | theall
<ubotu> theall: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<frank232> hischild: black and white probably works except for some NTSC-PAL issue or Component/s-video output issue
<MasterShrak> !intelhda | theall
<DrX> bod_: segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MasterShrak> ah
<MasterShrak> lol
<beautifulsnow> hey danand running 'cat /proc/i8k'  I get 1.0 A07 (edit: removed service tag) 44 -22 0 27660 0 -1 -22  Do you know which one indicates fan speed?
<DrX> bod_: nope
<s0u][ight> how do i enable lsusb?
<s0u][ight> i mean usb ports
<MasterShrak> s0u][ight you dont, its a command, open a terminal and type it
<bod_> DrX, oh,.,.well thats a new problem,.,.not sure im afraid,. but i tested the command on my machine and it works,.,.ask the channell ;~)
<s0u][ight> type lsusb?
<DirtyMonkey> is anyone able to help me configure suphp on ubuntu running apache2 and PHP 5?
<hischild> frank23, i've had color on this setup before so i'm fairly sure it's a configuration option somewhere
<frank232> hischild: that sentence didn't make much sense... but you're probably only missing some option with twinview
<DrX> bod_: is there a way to log into GNOME as root OR to run update-manager as root?
<DrX> is there a way to log into GNOME as root OR to run update-manager as root?
<theall> ok, leme try that, ty
<bod_> DrX, log in as root = bad idea ,. sudo update-manager runs update manager as root
<hischild> frank23, it made sense to me :-) i'm just not sure which option thus i turned to the almighty channel for support
<MasterShrak> DrX gksu update-manager   would be my guess
<DirtyMonkey> i cant find 'suphp.conf'
<ph0rensic> g'day maytes
<aghachi> mastershark when i type sh NVIDIA-Linux-ia64-1.0-5336-pkg1.run in the terminal it says cannot open...
<DRebellion> DrX, yar, use gksu, not sudo for graphical apps
<DrX> MasterShrak: "cannot open display"
<s0u][ight> cuz it gives nothing
<s0u][ight> while i know there is something plugged in
<danand> theall - gonna need a little more info than that. try running the commands lspci -vvv and lshw in a terminal. that will output info about the make and model of the audio card you have. if you can find that out come back and tell the channel. its likely someone will know what driver/module you will need to enable that card.
<DirtyMonkey> i dont seem to have a file call 'supho.conf'
<MarkusS> good evening everyone
<MasterShrak> aghachi first you have to make it executable: sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-ia64-1.0-5336-pkg1.run
<DirtyMonkey> suphp.conf even
<MasterShrak> aghachi then you need to kill your xserver, run it and start your xserver again
<DrX> DRebellion: it returns (gksu:5660): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<frank232> !tvout | hischild
<ubotu> hischild: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<aghachi> aw ok where can i read about command like is there a n00b guide?
<MarkusS> anyone here who can help me with a licensing issue regarding ubuntu?
<DRebellion> DirtyMonkey, neither do i. what is the problem?
<hischild> frank23, MasterShrak gave me those links :-)
<DRebellion> !terminal | aghachi
<ubotu> aghachi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MasterShrak> aghachi type: man chmod        in a terminal
<bod_> !elaborate | MarkusS
<ubotu> MarkusS: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<theall> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<theall> , is what it printed
<DrX> so, what if I really really really want to login to GNOME as root ... how would I do this?
<bod_> DrX, create a root passwd then login with username 'root'
<DirtyMonkey> DRebellion im trying to config suphp so as installations of joomla have the correct file permissions
<DRebellion> DrX, sudo -i . then use the passwd cmd to set a root passwd. then log in as root
<danand> theall - ok. wait one..
<DRebellion> DirtyMonkey, maybe just create it then?
<aghachi> cannot access no such file or directory....
<DrX> DRebellion: I already have a root password
<aghachi> sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-ia64-1.0-5336-pkg1.run
<aghachi> when i typed that in
<MasterShrak> aghachi are you in the directory where that file is located?
<DRebellion> DrX, then use it when you login to gnome
<DrX> DRebellion: but it says "the system admin... is not allowed to login as root"
<DirtyMonkey> I'm following: http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_suphp_php4_php5_p2
<aghachi> yes desktop
<aghachi> shapatank@shapatank-desktop:~$
<PS11> o sheat
<aghachi> thats desktop right
<bod_> !enter | aghachi
<ubotu> aghachi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Muslix64> Eish
<MasterShrak> aghachi sudo chmod +x ~/Desktop/NVIDIA[hit tab]
<PS11> FUCK
<noodlesgc> does anyone know how to modify the network buffer?
<MasterShrak> !ohmy | PS11
<ubotu> PS11: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MarkusS> We want to use Ubuntu as the OS for a software appliance we want to sell (as VMWare image). Question is, can we do that without having to license our product with the GPL. It does not modify the OS itself, it just runs on it.
<bod_> !language | PS11
<DrX> sheet, I always forget that Ubuntu & Windows have the same general kinds of headaches...
<bod_> MasterShrak, mwahahaha
<MasterShrak> DrX that couldnt be further from the truth
<bluefox83> how do i copy my music files over to my nfs share and ONLY move the files that are different than what is already there?
<Eccorusz> hi
<Eccorusz> hi all
<dusti[n]> hello
<PS11> Polish
<Pici> !pl | PS11
<ubotu> PS11: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Eccorusz> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb hard disk and boot form it ?
<DrX> MasterShrak: well, for one thing, updating windows is a whole lot easier.  and upgrading is a bit easier
<DRebellion> MarkusS, methinks not.
<DRebellion> Eccorusz, yes
<aghachi> ok  it did it i think... it just when to shapatank@shapatank-desktop:~$..... btw wats the short to copypaste? im used to cntl-c, cntrl-v but it aint working lol
<MasterShrak> DrX when something doesnt work in ubuntu, there is a reason, things stop working in windows for no apparent reason
<Eccorusz> how to do this ?
<dusti[n]> is there a ubuntu hardy channel?
<DRebellion> aghachi, highlight with mouse, right-click, select "copy". then to paste, shift+insert.
<MasterShrak> aghachi if you didnt get any output from that command, you are good
<Eccorusz> can u help me to configure it ?
<DrX> MasterShrak: perhaps, but I mean that doing things, making changes, is actually easier in Windows generally
<bod_> MasterShrak, then they work aain for no apperent reason, then crash again,. its a universal micro cycle...;~)
<MasterShrak> !hardy | dusti[n]
<ubotu> dusti[n]: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dusti[n]> ty
<DrX> MasterShrak: so overall, it could be a wash if you make a lot of changes
<aghachi> alright thanx mastershark imam do the rest of the insructions now!
<DRebellion> Eccorusz, me, personally? no.
<MasterShrak> DrX thats only because you are used to windows, you can make many more changes, and in an easier manner once you know how to, in ubuntu
<DrX> HOW DO YOU LOGIN TO GNOME AS ROOT?
<theall> danand, give me a few mins, i may have found part of my issue
<Pici> !caps | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Eccorusz> or is there any tuto to configure it ?
<brobostigon> DrX: how can you say updating is hard, is one command in the terminal, and thats it,
<SunsparcSolaris> DrX, you dont login directly
 * bod_ curses at Pici for his bot speed
<DrX> MasterShrak: umm, no, tell that to someone trying to get driver support for NVIDIA cards in 6.x
<neverblue> DrX, use sudo su (then type your admin pass)
<danand> theall - what is it??
<MasterShrak> aghachi youll have to kill your xserver before you are going to be able tin install that nvidia driver
<MrKeuner> hi, I need to increase the debugging/verbosity level of acpid into syslog and I edit the /etc/defaults/acpid file and add -d to OPTIONS variable. However, when I restart /etc/init.d/acpid I get all the log in the stdout/stderr(which is also a documented feature). How can I make acpid log these into /var/log/acpid as well? (-l option does not work either, neither does 2>&1 >> /var/log/acpid)
<SunsparcSolaris> DrX, you have to login as a user and then authenticate to root with sudo
<bod_> DrX, you have been told quite a few times
<J_P> hi all
<binaries-AP1> DrX: that option has to be enabled w. the gui; you can also command as root using the sudo -s command
<Eccorusz> is it the official chatroom ?
<bod_> SunsparcSolaris, you can login as root...
<bod_> Eccorusz, yes for ubuntu
<Eccorusz> yeah
<gold44> which is best dhcp server to run?
<SunsparcSolaris> bod_, not directly by default
<MasterShrak> DrX you cant even compare windows and linux, the fact that the nvidia driver was a pain in the arse in 6.x is not in the least bit ubuntu's fault, its nvidia's and in the bigger picture windows's fault
<theall> danand, i have been trying to get this driver i got from realtek's website to work, but it kept giving me some errors, i reinstalled the linux headers and it got to a further point
<Eccorusz> is there anyone can explain how to install and boot from hard disk usb ?
<Eccorusz> is there anyone can explain how to install and boot ubuntu from hard disk usb ?
<Pici> !repeat | Eccorusz
<ubotu> Eccorusz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bod_> SunsparcSolaris, its 1 command then you can, hardly anything is possible by default
<MasterShrak> !boot | Eccorusz
<ubotu> Eccorusz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<theall> danand, i am going to restart the computer to see if it worked, so i will be back with some results, Thank you much!
<wols> Eccorusz: can your bios boot from usb?
<J_P> where I see what packages will be released in 8.04 ?
<danand> theall - ok - luck
<Eccorusz> yes
<DrX> what's causing "Failed to run /tmp/tmpRnM60r/feisty as user root"?
<Pici> J_P: packages.ubuntu.com
<Eccorusz> yes wols
<MasterShrak> DrX what are you trying to do?
<MasterShrak> what makes that error appear?
<wols> DrX: why are you running ANYTHING from /tmp?
<Eccorusz> is it the official chatroom ubuntu?
<vinsk1> anyone using radeon 9200 pro with gnome?
<Sinnerman> what application would i use for a british english dictionary that would give me definitions of words? preferably without a server-client setup.
<wols> !anyone | vinsk1
<ubotu> vinsk1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> !repeat | Eccorusz
<ubotu> Eccorusz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DrX> MasterShrak: I don't think the average end user really cares who's fault it is, my point is that Ubuntu & Windows can both be equally painful to deal with
<Eccorusz> i need a real help
<Eccorusz> i know search myself
<MasterShrak> DrX not quite the argument that you were making before, but i can agree at some level
<vinsk1> haha..
<blag> Eccorusz: this is help, go ahead and ask your question
<Fingel> Fingel !patience
<Eccorusz> i have done
<vinsk1> i just got new ""
<Fingel> Fingel !patience | Fingel
<Eccorusz> i need a real
<Eccorusz> help
<blag> how do i share my wireless network connection?
<Eccorusz> u understand
<MasterShrak> DrX but the fact still remains, if you have 10 years of experience with windows and 10 minutes of experience with ubuntu, its pretty obvious which one is easier for you
<wols> !patience | fingel
<ubotu> fingel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bod_> !patience | Eccorusz
<J_P> 8.04 = hardy ?
<aghachi> where do i find how to kill x server?
<Pici> J_P: yes
<ubotu> Eccorusz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fingel> ok I got it now
<J_P> :-)
<wols> aghachi: man kill
<MrKeuner> !patience | MrKeuner
<blag> Eccorusz: you may find help here, but we have to know the question first.
<aghachi> and then to bring it back wols?
<Pici> MrKeuner: The bot just said it a second ago.
<MasterShrak> aghachi ctrl+alt+f1, log in and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wols> aghachi: it will come back. if not /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vinsk1> damn.. i just got "new" machine (amd 2000+ 1gb and radeon 9200) and im using gnome with ubuntu 7.1. desktop feels so slow
<MasterShrak> aghachi make sure you run the nvidia installer as root (sudo sh NVIDIA....)
<MrKeuner> Pici: I was following
<MrKeuner> Pici: wasn't
<DrX> SunsparcSolaris: I did that several times but it says "Failed to run ... /Feisty as user root" every time
<wols> vinsk1: what videodriver?
<cvasilak> hi there i am looking (preferably for a gnome-applet) that i can enter events for specific dates in the calendar and be able to be notified on them? any ideas?
<Eccorusz> i have already ask my question before
<hischild> i've been at those links, tried all of those, yet my tv-output still is only black and white  ...
<Eccorusz> is there anyone can explain how to install and boot from hard disk usb ?
<wols> !Pim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mewshi> ok... now what ? :'(
<Pici> Eccorusz: Are you asking because you are having problems?
<DrX> bod_: I know, I'm listening, and I did what I was told, but it still won't let me upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<mewshi> i enabled ndiswrapper
<Eccorusz> ppl here say yes
<wols> !anyone | Eccorusz
<ubotu> Eccorusz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aghachi> i typed man kill and it brought up a manuel
<Eccorusz> yeah
<SunsparcSolaris> DrX, you're the administrator of the machine, correct? You're listed in the sudoers file?
<MasterShrak> cvasilak can evolution do that?
<blag> how do i share my wireless network connection?
<DRebellion> cvasilak, try clicking on the date in the top right?
<Eccorusz> yeah Pici
<vinsk1> wols, ati. i have no problems running openarena and stuff (compiz works ok) but plain desktop feels so slow
<DrX> SunsparcSolaris: yes
<bod_> DrX, what teminal command did you do?
<wols> vinsk1: stop using compiz?
<blag> how do i share my wireless network connection with another computer (ie - port masquerading)?
<DrX> sudo su
<DRebellion> aghachi, that's what its supposed to do. man(ual)
<Pici> Eccorusz: We can't read minds, you need to explain breifly what issues you are having.
<cucu> hello
<MasterShrak> DrX if you sudo su to root, you wont be able to run gui programs like update-manager
<vinsk1> wolz, its not in use... but it work ok
<wols> !ipmasq | blag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SunsparcSolaris> DrX, and you can login to gnome alright?
<[CroX]> I'm cloning my screen to a TV, using VGA, but the video output is only displayed as black on the TV. What could cause this and how do I fix it?
<DrX> and that improved things such that it at least downloads the 2 updates for 7.04... but it won't install them
<wols> blag: install ipmasq
<DrX> SunsparcSolaris: yes, but not as root
<temp_> heh.
<aghachi> drebelion so how em i supped to type commands if i cant do anything
<javatexan> is there a way to set the priority of a root process to be lower than a user process?
<blag> wols: thanks
<bod_> DrX, you never did a distupgrade?
<cucu> i have a problem on ubuntu... my net don`t work
<javatexan> not all processes....just one
<wols> aghachi: you can do a lot of things
<SunsparcSolaris> DrX, you're not able to login to GNOME as root by default unless you've set a root password
<cucu> work just with google
<Pici> javatexan: You can use nice and renice
<bod_> !gq | cucu
<ubotu> cucu: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Pici> javatexan: check their manpages.
<wols> !doesn't work | cucu
<cvasilak> MasterShrak, DRebellion : I don't much use evolution(i am a Thunderbird user), I think its overkill for what I would like to do
<DrX> SunsparcSolaris: I have a root password
<ubotu> cucu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Eccorusz> is there anyone can explain how to install and boot from hard disk usb ?
<DrX> bod_: yes, it didn't work
<Eccorusz> ppl here yes
<Pici> !install > Eccorusz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<javatexan> it tried that but the pri seem to be adjusted to always be more important than a user's process
<DRebellion> aghachi, you are trying to use the kill program. you don't know how to use it. you type man kill. you read the syntax. you press 'q' to quit the manual. you execute kill (kill [pid])
<hischild> !repeat | Eccorusz
<J_P> ohhhh PGSQL 8.3 will be released in 8.04 :-)
<ubotu> Eccorusz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols> !doesn't work | DRX
<ubotu> DRX: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MasterShrak> cvasilak check if there is an extension for thunderbird for this...
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<bod_> DrX, why? error message? ran as root? or sudo? tried more than once? rebooted after updates, tried again?
<[CroX]> The output on the TV works just fine but it's the video that wont clone. Someone know?
<wols> Eccorusz: if you constantly repeat, you ohnly annoy people here
<cvasilak> MasterShrak, thanks
<javatexan> Pici: it tried that but the pri seem to be adjusted to always be more important than a user's process
<J_P> and will be standard/default
<J_P> :-)
<DrX> bod_: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<Pici> javatexan: negative numbers mean higher priority.
<noodlesgc> has anyone ever gotten the error, "connect: no buffer space available"
<frank232> [CroX]: what video player are you using?
<Eccorusz> DRebellion: where is he ?
<Eccorusz> he say yes
<DRebellion> noodlesgc, somebody came in here a few days ago with that error.
<cucu> Feb 29 20:23:21 dracusor-desktop pppd[5201]: Cannot determine ethernet address f or proxy ARP
<noelferreira> do you know how to solve the problem of ralink wireless driver (rt61)? my connection is always coming down.
<javatexan> Pici: i know
<Pici> javatexan: Think of it as a scale of 'how nice' the process will be to other processes.
<aghachi> so in the kill program i type kill xserver
<[CroX]> frank23: Doesn't matter, on both Totem (I think) and VLC I get this problem. The video is shown on the computer monitor but not on the TV.
<wols> aghachi: no. read the manpage
<hischild> aghachi, no, xserver isn't a pid....
<DrX> bod_: ran as sudo, tried 3 times, rebooted after updates & retried
<binaries-AP1>  noelferreira; look into using the driver w. ndiswrapper
<javatexan> Pici: yes, but the pri is being moved so that even though I am using nice 20 the pri is moved from 25 to 39 to compensate
<wols> DrX: you still don't give us one single shred of useful info
<bod_> DrX, read this page thouroughly!! -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<MasterShrak> aghachi i told oyu the command: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<noelferreira> there are 2 different drivers and i have to use ndiswrapper? binaries-AP1 are you sure there's no better solution
<bod_> !gq | DrX
<ubotu> DrX: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<DrX> wols: what do you want to know?
<DRebellion> aghachi, press ctrl+alt+f1 before you execute MasterShrak's comand
<aghachi> o sorry mastershrak didnt catch that
<kavit> Hi, I was wondering if the kernel module firmware_class is a part of standard gutsy install? I get a FATAL: Module mot found error when I modprobe it
<frank232> [CroX]: try changing the video output driver (like xv, xshm) I don't remember which one works.
<aghachi> then i double click the icon or do the sudo sh nvidia thing
<kavit> will I need to compile this myself?
<MasterShrak> aghachi are you on irc with that same computer or a different one?
<Pici> javatexan: Are you seeing evidence of root's process taking up cycles where another users process should be?
<hischild> i need a pointer (more like a guide) to help me get my tv output from black and white to color. I've tried to use pal and ntsc modes on it yet it stays on black and white after restarting X
<[CroX]> frank23: In xorg.conf? Should I run dpkg-reconfigure for that?
<DrX> bod_: I did that stuff
<frank232> [CroX]: no it's an option in the video player itself
<all> well, i do not believe it worked, the sound icon on the top of the screen gives an error about no sound card installed, when i click it
<DrX> bod_: don't have a distro server in house, haven't tried downloading & installing from CD
<aghachi> master same
<DrX> bod_: but tried all the GUI and command line apt-get dist-upgrade options
<danand> kavit - for a list of all the installable modules on your system type modprobe -l in a terminal. you may wanna pipe that through less :)
<neeto> Can someone link me to a tutorial detailing how to connect to  VPN by hand?
 * bod_ reminds DrX that he's afk
<achilles616> im having problems with a theme not loading correctly....  it is not even the right color!!!
<DRebellion> aghachi, please mention the full nickname of the person you are talking to. otherwise, your messages simply become lost and forgotten.
<neeto> ^(Creating a tunnel to connect through and routing hosts and whatnot)
<DrX> afk?
 * hischild hands out a cookie to bod_ 
<pushpop-> Could anyone recommend a program that will convert a .wma to .mp3 and remove the DRM.  That better =P
<Pici> DrX: Hes not here anymore. away from keyboard.
<kavit> danand: already done that, it is not there. I was wondering if it was removed from gutsy?
 * bod_ is pleased,. runs off to eat his cookie without all you thieving people
 * bod_ ;~)
<aghachi> ok drebellion
<[CroX]> frank23: I found it. Thanks!
<frank232> pushpop-: AFAIK there is no way to remove DRM from .wma and .wmv
<DrX> Pici: oh, thanks.
<frank232> [CroX]: cool
<aghachi> same mastershrak
<DrX> so is this upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 pretty much not going to happen?
<DRebellion> frank232, pushpop-, play it and record the output to file
<hischild> DrX, give us info and THEN we might ... i've seen 5 requests for info yet none have been answered
<danand> kavit - are you sure firmware_class is a module and not just a kernel config option. what part of the kernel does that belong to ?
<DrKralle> Listen to Good Liberty Musik :-) www.libertyradio.de directly from Germany :-)
<javatexan> Pici: yes...my multimedia skips :)
<binaries-AP1> DrX: correct me if im worng, but i believe that a distro upgrade wil only work while the distro is still in transition. To my understanding a distro upgrade will not work in your situation, as there are newer versions of the os available. As far as i know the transitional upgrades are removed from the default repositorys. I believe you have a better chance of getting your system to work correctly, by using doing a clean install (
<neeto> Can someone link me to a tutorial about setting up a VPN by hand?
<kavit> danand: menu General Options... it should be under drivers/base
<hischild> i need a pointer (more like a guide) to help me get my tv output from black and white to color. I've tried to use pal and ntsc modes on it yet it stays on black and white after restarting X
<gold44> which is best dhcp server to run?
<danand> kavit - wait one ... just having a look
<kavit> danand: its not there in the kernel headers but linux-source has drivers/base/firmware_class.c
<Pici> binaries-AP1: Packages stay in the repositories until that release reaches its End of Life. Which is not yet for those versions.
<Slart> best?? they hand out ip's, how good can they get
<DRebellion> !best | gold44
<ubotu> gold44: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Pici> javatexan: What root process is giving you problems?
<lordleemo> neeto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<neeto> Thanks
<DrX> I'm not running anything from /tmp  the updater is
<frank232> hischild: did you try this option in Device    Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite" #or SVIDEO etc
<Pici> DrX: What command are you using to update?
<DJNOS> Buenas tardes a todos desde MEXICO
<hischild> frank23, yeah have that in there ... didn't make much of a change whether it's in or out, both give the same (black and white) output
<DrX> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> !es | DJNOS
<ubotu> DJNOS: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DrX> Pici: also trying System-Administration-UPdate Manger
<frank232> hischild: are you connected with composite?
<DrX> Update Manager
<hischild> frank23, define composite?
<Pici> DrX: Did you run apt-get update before you upgraded?
<DJNOS> Gracias ubotu solo queria pasar a saludar.
<DrX> Pici: yes, that installed 4 updates and then I restarted
<danand> kavit - do you mean Userspace firmware loading support?
<frank232> hischild: one RCA cable (often uses a s-video to rca adapter)
<javatexan> Pici: i am running a process that converts mp2 to mp4 in the background as root, because the content is being added to the server as several users, so root is the only one who can effectively chmod, chown, etc.  I can tell it is cheating because the multimedia skips and because I have been monitoring the usage of nice via top.  As I increase nice of the root, the process automatically gets more PRI.
<yaro> I am having problems logging into my Ubuntu machine via SSH. Even though I put in the right user name and password, I keep getting "Permission denied."
<Pici> DrX: So What version of Ubuntu are yoy running now?
<DrX> still 6.10
<DrX> how do I enable root login from within GNOME?
<javatexan> :(
<aghachi> mastershrak i typed in the command to kill xserver and i went into dos mode then i was stuck so i pshed cntrl-alt-dlt then it restarted now im back here
<gold44> i am not taking polls, just dont know which one to use
<Pici> DrX: you don't.  run commands with gksudo if you *need* root access.
<DrX> Pici: yes, but gksudo didn't work for this command
<hischild> frank23, i'm not sure whether it is an RCA cable so i'll explain what i do know ... i've got an SVIDEO output from my laptop, which goes to a SCART plug in the back of my tv alongside of the SVIDEO plug is a 3,5mm sound plug (the normal headset connector) for the sound.
<Adys> any idea how to restart Bind from ssh? What Im finding on google is outdated
<oddchild> Hello, there has been someone trying to crack my servers all day today... Is there a terminal command to ban the ip?
<DrX> Pici: so I thought I'd try running the GNOME menu item if I can login as root
<Rico> hi
<jpatrick> Adys: sudo /etc/init.d/bind restart ?
<deadlyallance335> would someone help me with vbox ?
<DrX> someone earlier said you can enable root login for GNOME -- how?
<hischild> deadlyallance335, what's up with your vbox?
<Pici> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Pici> javatexan: That sounds like normal behavior.
<frank232> hischild: i don't know what a SCART plug is...
<danand> kavit - if you do that module is called FW_LOADER i think. if you cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep FW you should see the options your kernel uses
<yaro> I am having problems logging into my Ubuntu machine via SSH. Even though I put in the right user name and password, I keep getting "Permission denied."
<eeepcsx66> I can not edit my /etc/init.d/rc file because of admin rights, how do I get around this to change the concurrency=shell?
<Pici> javatexan: Priority 1 is the highest priority on the system.
<Adys> jpatrick:  tried it, doesnt exist
<aghachi> did mastershrak leave?
<Yasumoto> yaro: can you log in  normally? (while sitting at the computer)
<yaro> Yasumoto: Yes.
<ks3> oddchild, sudo ip route add blackhole x.x.x.x/32
<lubse_> #ubuntu
<Yasumoto> try to do "ssh localhost" while sitting at the computer
<jpatrick> Adys: sorry, no idea then..
<lubse_> :S
<DrX> Pici: we know the root password & it works, just need to know how to login to GNOME as root
<frank232> hischild: try the s-video option instead of composite maybe?
<gold44> i am not taking polls, just dont know which one to use DRebellion
<Adys> jpatrick: bind9 restart worked
<Adys> cheers :)
<hischild> frank232, one of those wide plugs for your tv ... the same thing you can connect a video or a dvd player with (just noticed... you have an extra 2 behind your name ... sorry for mistyping)
<recon> I seem to have broken X while setting up tightvnc. The error file is complaining about setuid set or something, and since I didn't set setuid or setguid on any files, i'm clueless.
<deadlyallance335> hischild i am running 7.10 and vbox with xp installed i would like to connect to my windows partitions winch are mounted can i do this thru like a vert network share ?
<recon> a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work.
<jpatrick> Adys: aha, knew it was nearby :)
<frank232> hischild: I just checked what SCART is and it's only popular in Europe ;)
<jpatrick> recon: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<deadlyallance335> drx you probley not get suport for that hear but feel free to pm me
<Pici> DrX: Like I said, we don't support a root password here.
<Yasumoto> yaro: try to do "ssh localhost" while sitting at the computer. (and make sure caps lock is off. that's given me problems so many times ~_~ )
<hischild> frank232, yeah .. i was afraid of such a thing ... yet my tv only supports SCART :(
<kavit> danand: i will have to compile it i think.... thanks anyway
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - a friend of mine wants to install Ubuntu, but his laptop has no functioning optical drive - what's the best thing to do here?
<yaro> Yasumoto: I am able to SSH into localhost
<danand> kavit - did you see my last?
<Pici> !install > Ace_NoOne (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<eeepcsx66> I can not edit my /etc/init.d/rc file because of permission rights, how do I get around this to change the concurrency=shell to speed up boot time on my pc?
<hischild> deadlyallance335, depends on which direction you wish to go ... if you want data from outside your vbox available inside your vbox, i'm suggesting to use shared folders ...
<sizzle> where can I find someone to help me with chat room scripts
<recon> jpatrick: nope, still same error message.
<Ace_NoOne> Pici: thanks
<danand> kavit - if you do that module is called FW_LOADER i think. if you cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep FW you should see the options your kernel uses
<Yasumoto> yaro: interesting. try "sudo aptitude reinstall openssh-server" on your server
<deadlyallance335> hischild if i share my folders how do i set it up to access them from inside vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> eeepcsx66, sudo nano to edit or gksudo gedit
<eeepcsx66> k
<hischild> deadlyallance335, do you know how to use a network share on xp?
<danand> kavit - the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel has that set to yes by default
<eeepcsx66> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<deadlyallance335> yes
<DrX> never mind, I figured it out
<Yasumoto> yaro: that might fix some sort of configuration file. do you think you've edited some configuration file that prevents certain users from logging in?
<Jack_Sparrow> DrX, Running gnome as root is not a good idea...
<frank232> hischild: did you try the s-video instead of composite in your xorg.conf
<kavit> danand: ah ok. so its compiled into the kernel?
<deadlyallance335> hischild yes
<hischild> deadlyallance335, you can use a vbox share the same way ... only you have to use the vbox sharing option (somewhere in the menu) to set them
<D7xk> how can I switch out of a full screen terminal server client window?
<yaro> Yasumoto: I never changed my sshd configuration.
<DrX> Jack_Sparrow: Well, Captain Jack, if you've got a better idea on how to get 6.10 upgraded to 7.04, I'm all ears
<hischild> frank232, i think i did that in the first place ... let me check without it
<deadlyallance335> hischild thanks ill take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eeepcsx66> Jack_Sparrow: I typed that in the terminal and nothing popped up...besides editing on the bottom...I need the notepad thing to edit...then save?
<yaro> Yasumoto: Reinstalling it didn't work.
<danand> sizzle - yes. on my system that option is compiled in rather than being a loadable module. i just use  a stock kernel - 2.6.22-14-generic
<kavit> danand: thanks for your help
<Pici> DrX: None of the instructions require you to login to Gnome as root.
<kavit> brb
<danand> kavit - np
<Yasumoto> yaro: that's trippy. so you're able to make the connection to the machine, but the user name/password combination doesn't work
<Yasumoto> yaro: *?
<recon> Is there any way to move a non-screen process inside of a screen terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> eeepcsx66, you need to add the path and filename you want to edit after those commands
<deadlyallance335> drx check you pm
<Pici> !register | deadlyallance335
<ubotu> deadlyallance335: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<binaries-AP1> DrX: you could try adding the repositories for your trageted upgrade
<eeepcsx66> oh
<yaro> I can login when I connect as localhost. But, say, for example, I'm tunneling from another machine, it says permission denied after I put in the exact same info.
<Wanderer> anyone know the url for the latest backports for gutys?  I need a newer libc6 than 2.6.1
<hischild> frank232, unfortunately still a no :(
<jpatrick> Wanderer: we would never backport something like that (afaik)
<Wanderer> wow, that's alot
<AC149> Can anyone help with pidgin ?
<frank232> hischild: I don't know... maybe there are Europeans here who would have a better idea
<Wanderer> (mis)
<AC149> got a rather bizaar problem
<Wanderer> jpatrick: hmm, looks like debian is one up on us then
<Yasumoto> AC149: we can try, what's up?
<Wanderer> crap
<Martian> I get the usual error for trying to run a second apt-get when one is busy. But I haven't got one running. I did xKill Synaptic, would that have done it?
<hischild> frank232, still thanks :-)
<frank232> hischild: np
<jpatrick> Wanderer: it would probably break many systems
<recon> Martian: yep.
<AC149> Yasumoto : every time I type the letter h in a pidgin window (today only) it pops a MSN window up asking me to enter the alias of the person I want to message
<Yasumoto> Martian: type "ps -aux | grep apt"
<aghachi> when i install nvidia from the system graphics i my 1280x1024 screen becomes like u scroll around the screen, i have two monitors setup and they both do it
<hischild> i need a pointer (more like a guide) to help me get my tv output from black and white to color. I've tried to use pal and ntsc modes on it yet it stays on black and white after restarting X. Changing between SVIDEO and Composite also doesn't change.
<Martian> Pastebinning.
<s0u][ight> hello anyone using wmii?
 * Martian tries to xkill the synaptice he sees running.
<Martian> *xkill - kill
<yaro> Yasumoto: I just tried SSHing to my local machine using the same address I would from the remote machine and it let me log in.
<Martian> Thanks a lot.
<Martian> Worked.
<s0u][ight> how can i close a window in wmii?
<binaries-AP1> s0u][ight: if there is no "quit" button , try the menu >edit>quit
<psycholvlan> Where do I go to add a path in env?
<Flannel> yaro: Are you sure you're connecting to the correct machine?
<yaro> Flannel: Yes.
<psycholvlan> what file do I have to edit to change environmental variables?
<s0u][ight> binaries-AP1, tnx never mind
<s0u][ight> i installed a game named planetpenguin-racer
<s0u][ight> how can i run it?
<s0u][ight> don't see a launch for it XD
<binaries-AP1>  psycholvlan; try compiz config or compiz fusion for advance desktop effects
<psycholvlan> no not those
<Pici> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<psycholvlan> the env variables aka PATH term
<hischild> i need a pointer (more like a guide) to help me get my tv output from black and white to color. I've tried to use pal and ntsc modes on it yet it stays on black and white after restarting X. Changing between SVIDEO and Composite also doesn't change.
<Buyydee> xobius: I'm back :) Your tip screwed my X system, I just got it to work again :)
<yaro> Ech. I'
<yaro> I'll figure it out later. Now to help folks.
<psycholvlan> I think i remember playing with those before but I can't remember how I did
<Gatton> s0u][ight, i take it it's not showing up in your games menu?
<s0u][ight> i have no games menu running wmii
<xobius> Buyydee, what happened?
<binaries-AP1> psycholvlan: google your question
<rmayr> ggod evening everybody! I feel like a complete newbie asking that, but since it's my first amd64 install, I'm stumped.... compiling a vanilla 2.6.24.3 kernel on a kubuntu hardy alpha 5 install (gcc 4.2) gives me a kernel package that's nearly 200MB in size. in comparison to the ubuntu kernel, all the module files are 2-3 times the size. any ideas/pointers/rtfm hints?
<Buyydee> xobius: It disabled the drivers and I was only able to use the shell.
<Gatton> s0u][ight, oh ok. well the game is at /usr/games/ppracer
<Gatton> by default
<rmayr> never had this issue on i386 architectures before
<s0u][ight> tnx
<xobius> Buyydee, I only add some screen modes
<all> this is really annoying... i am trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and got to the part to compile it, and it errors on me
<Buyydee> xobius: I'm not blaming you, no need to defend yourself :)
<s0u][ight> tnx man it is there :D
<yaro> all: What are the errors?
<s0u][ight> wmii gives better graphics :D
<all> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:12: error: requested alignment is not a constant
<all>  ... i think
<Gatton> s0u][ight, i'll have to try it out. looks quite snappy
<xobius> Buyydee, your monitor resolution is ok now?
<squarebracket> can anyone try ssh'ing my box to see if they get connection refused?
<all> it doesnt give a spacific error
<neeto> So I am running this perl script that opens a connection to a VPN, whist making a tunnel using ifconfig and routing a bunch of IPs through it. But after I run it, I lose connection completley, and when I type route, the routing table crashes, without errors. It just stops, and looks like its' thinking without throwing me back out to shell
<yaro> all: Did you run ./configure first?
<all> i also get a bunch of #If division by 0
<all> yes i did
<Buyydee> xobius: No, it's the same as before, but I'm a little tired now, I'll try it again tomorrow.
<AtomicSpark> anyone know of a good lightscribe burner/addon to ubuntu?
<Buyydee> xobius: I really appreciate your help, thanks.
<xobius> Buyydee, ok
<neeto> squarebracket: yeah, PM me the info
<Buyydee> Good night everyone.
 * AtomicSpark googled
<AtomicSpark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<MartinCleaver> Why is there no gutsy-commercial repository still?
<MartinCleaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140807
<all> yaro, http://paste-it.net/6860 is the complete output of the "make"
<MartinCleaver> does this mean I should compile instead?
<MartinCleaver> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/
<MartinCleaver> "
<MartinCleaver> I believe the commerical repo will pop up as soon as Gutsy is officially
<MartinCleaver> released.
<MartinCleaver> "
<yaro> all: First try sudoing when you make, apparently it needs that. 2. It looks like you're missing some dev files.
 * MartinCleaver believes he is running Gutsy
<all> i did sudo it... do you know which dev files?
<yaro> all: No, I don't.
 * MartinCleaver reads "There's a new repository called 'partner' though."
<AtomicSpark> what does it mean by "gutsy is officially released"?
<jpatrick> MartinCleaver: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133020
<AtomicSpark> it would be in partner yes.
<linkslice> my card readers used to work, but now do not, they don't even show up in a dmesg when a card is inserted
<chemical>  Hello , what are the advantages of gutsy instead of feisty(on things that are matters)
<AtomicSpark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<MartinCleaver> Thanks jpatrick
<BrianG> hmm.. i am using compiz and somehow have 4 different cubes
<jpatrick> MartinCleaver: always read the dup bugs ;)
<chemical> should i upgrade my feisty?
<BrianG> desktop switcher switches between cubes rather than sides of one cube
<Yasumoto> yaro: any more luck?
<binaries-AP1> chemical: in my opinion , using a newer distro helps to push along the open source project
<pa> hi
<pa> i updated amsn on gutsy and it stopped working.. what can i do?
<yaro> Yasumoto: No. I am thinking o looking into my configuration files. Any ideas what could be prohibiting my access?
<Yasumoto> no, I can't think of anything :/  maybe google might help
<Azag> hi
<MartinCleaver> Ok. I now have both source code and non source code gutsy partner listed
<MartinCleaver> But
<Drixx> frostwire does'nt conn. to d net ... how do i make dat work ???
<Azag> any one can help me to install plugins for gnome-do?
<yaro> Yasumoto: Does SSH have a verbose mode?
<wigren> I have a HP Pavilion5020us with Ubuntu 7.10 that was working just fine until recently. I can still see my wireless network, and the machine tries to connect, but then it stops. Also, the light that indicates my wireless card is on goes off after it stops trying to connect. A few seconds later the light comes back on and I try again. Nothing. Any ideas?
<MartinCleaver> Although searching for vmw restricts the LHS icons to "System" vmware doesn't show listed
<Drixx> can neone help me with that pls...
<Yasumoto> yaro: yep ssh -v
<chemicalgr> binaries-API , My ISP sucks
<Drixx> frostwire open normally but does'nt connect to d net ... how can i fix that ??
<MartinCleaver> so should I add fiesty to my gusty install?
<yaro> Yasumoto: I'm gonna put up a pastebin.
<MartinCleaver> into sources.list, I mean
<Flannel> chemical: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc
<Yasumoto> yaro: sweet
<chemicalgr> Flannel thank you
<MartinCleaver> Or just install from source?
<DrHala1> can i just unstiall update-manager (cause itll remove ubuntu-desktop too)
<psycholvlan> my aliases aren't working.... for some reason I'm doing everything it says but they won't work
<Flannel> chemicalgr: it's actually this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<fire360> how to tell if my usb card supports wake-on-lan?
<Flannel> DrHala1: why do you want to remove update-manager?
<fyrmedic> Anyone know how to get "network manager" to recognize my wireless? iwconfig recognizes both eth1 and eth0. And yes unfortunately it is a Broadcom chipset.
<MartinCleaver> or use the alien system to convert the rpm?
<DrHala1> Flannel, cause its borken and apt-get cant fix it
<yaro> Yasumoto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57868/
<Flannel> DrHala1: well, you can remove it, and yes, you'll need to remove ubuntu-desktop, but that's not the end of the world (its just a metapackage).  What's broken about update-manager though?
<chemicalgr> Flannel did you upgrade it via iso or onlide update?
<Flannel> chemicalgr: I'm still using Dapper
<Yasumoto> yaro: alright, give me a second to skim through it :)
<MartinCleaver> "Hey all, I see the vmware-server package is already in the partner repo, try it. And close this bug if it's OK to you. It's not in the "Add/Remove..." program, you'll have to use Synaptic to install it"
<MartinCleaver> Wha???
<DrHala1> Flannel, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chemicalgr> flannel Dapper is the previous one release?
<Flannel> DrHala1: Oh, that's not an issue with update-manager, that's just a general apt issue.  removing update-manager won't do anything to affect that
<depinko> hello, how can I give access to directory which is owned by another user, I want to create a symlink in another users dir or something like that
<DrHala1> Flannel, so wheres the prob
<Flannel> chemicalgr: Its from June of 2006, so three releases ago.
<beautifulsnow> Hello, is there an utility that I can right click, and say "mount my USB Drive now, kthnxbai"? Because right now, I have to unplug/plug my drive  to make ubuntu mount it
<Flannel> DrHala1: It depends on what the error actually is. Do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DrHala1> Flannel, reinstalling fixed it though ;) (im using 8.4 btw think something went wrong during the update)
<MartinCleaver> apt-get install vmware-server ---> E: Couldn't find package vmware-server
<Tor33> depinko, you can add the the two users to the same group and then give read/write permisisons to that group to that directory
<chemicalgr> flannel, why is that seems that you don't help community to develop (lol just kitting)
<Flannel> DrHala1: ah, well, there may indeed still be bugs with Hardy, it is alpha software afterall.  Furhter issues should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> chemicalgr: What?
<bluewraith> is there a command for lamp to make it go live? right now, I have my port forwarding enabled but can still only access the site from my local network
<depinko> Tor33: so lets assume they are both in users group, now I need just to give them permissions, right?
<Flannel> bluewraith: It is "live" by default.  Are you sure your port forwarding is working properly?
<Yasumoto> yaro: have you been able to ssh into the remote machine before?
<Tor33> depinko, right with the right permissions to the directory
<Sinnerman> woops. wrong key combination :/.
<depinko> Tor33: which would be best?
<bluewraith> Flannel, forwarding from 80 to my servers port 80.. thats how it should be right?
<yaro> Yasumoto: Yeah, on a previous install of Ubuntu on the target machine.
<Sinnerman> how do i find out what the parent of a process is?
<Flannel> bluewraith: Yes, and your sure the IP your connecting to is the proper one?
<chemicalgr> flannel, a freind here answered in the question why should i upgrade my feisty to gutsy and he answered that by upgrading feisty push along the open source project (it was a good answer)
<bluewraith> Flannel, yes. even confirmed it from the router
<Tor33> depinko, not sure I follow you, which would be best between what?
<chemicalgr> sorry for my english
<Yasumoto> yaro: on the remote machine, type out your password in vi or the terminal or something, just to make sure that it's correct
<Yasumoto> yaro: (like the keyboard hasn't been mapped differently, for instance)
<yaro> Yasumoto: By remote machine, you mean the one that is attempting to tunnel?
<Yasumoto> yaro: yeah
<zoobox> hello
<Yasumoto> yaro: (sorry for not clarifying)
<depinko> Tor33: best permissions to give
<zoobox> what is the name of the normal windowsborder-painter?  when I don't use compiz
<eigma> I'm trying to get apt-get to recognize my feisty (7.04) server CD image. I have mounted the image at /media/image, and gotten apt-cdrom to recognize it using "apt-cdrom -m -d /media/image add" (it said "This disc is called: 'Ubuntu-Server 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'"). however, when I run "apt-get clean" then "apt-get update", I see "Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Server 7.04 ...".. why is the cdrom ignored?
<Flannel> chemicalgr: Ah.  Well, Dapper is still a current version, and can upgrade straight to Hardy too.  I've still filed my fair share of bug reports as well.
<hischild> eigma, it might be older then your current system?
<Tor33> depinko, I would give read/write permission to the parent directory to the gourp
<eigma> hischild: I'm almost certain this is the exact CD I installed the system from
<yaro> Yasumoto: The password is correct.
<eigma> hischild: how can I find out?
<Yasumoto> yaro: brutal.. I can't think of what it could be :/
<hischild> eigma, there was a command to find out ...
<hischild> i forgot it though :(
<Flannel> eigma: Do you have no other sources? (internet ones)
<chemicalgr> Flannel look me I'm happy with feisty but newer is better than the oldies
<MartinCleaver> I hadn't done a "sudo apt-get update" since ticking the box in Synaptic
<eigma> Flannel: I do, but I want to use the cdron whenever possible for speed
<binaries-AP1> eigma; you should edit your configuration to allow the cdrom to act as a repo, i believe what you are describing is something in the direction of >apt-on-cd
 * beautifulsnow asks: What's your favorite file manager and why --- feel free to PM me, so you don't  flood the channel :)
<Yasumoto> yaro: this might help: https://lists.sdsc.edu/pipermail/npaci-rocks-discussion/2006-August/020152.html
<hischild> !poll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<obfusco> eigma: apt-get seems to ignore package lists that are already up-to-date
<eigma> obfusco: that is why I did "apt-get clean" beforehand
<all> is there a way to roll back the sound card drivers?
<Flannel> eigma: The CD rom will be older than any internet source (because it doesn't have any updates), so apt will use the newer ones preferentially.
<MrKeuner>  is there a hardware testing program that runs on linux? I would like to find out if certain hardware might have problems working on Linux. I tried applying all the tests in IBM's PC Doctor Software but that runs on PCDOS. actually the laptop is freezing randomly, and I am looking for a way to find out what's wrong
<eigma> Flannel: it's possible that there have been no updates to a particular package, no?
<MartinCleaver> apt-get should remind the user if they got no results.
<eigma> I'm going to try to install a package for which I know the cdrom has the latest version
<binaries-AP1> try googling your last command w. reste to defaults
<aghachi> ok so when i setup dual monitor, the two monitor start to become scrolly, as if the desktop is bigger than the screen. it scrolls up and down side to side to
<all> is there a way i can install the sound card drivers and such that came on the CD-rom?
<binaries-AP1> all:try googling your last command w. reste to defaults
<Yasumoto> yaro: have you tried rebooting?
<Flannel> eigma: Yeah, I'm not sure how that works though apt-cache wise.  You can verify your CDrom has been added by vieweing your sources.list, and if you want to make sure it's working properly, you can remove your othre sources temporarily
<binaries-AP1> all: you can try using ndiswrapper for windoze drivers
<yaro> Yasumoto: It is persistant.
<obfusco> eigma: clean only removes packages, not package lists
<aghachi> is there any fix to scrolly desktops?
<eigma> ofusco: my next question is obvious: how do I flush the cached package lists/
<yaro> Yasumoto: Here's my config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57871/
<mikejoconnor> I would like to have the default file creation privileges allow group write access, for everyone in my www group.  any suggestions on where to start?
<Yasumoto> yaro: uncomment line 50
<Yasumoto> yaro: that might be it
<ace_suares> hi antone know where to fiond the brainstorm developers ?
<ace_suares> hi anyone know where to find the brainstorm developers ?
<yaro> Yasumoto: K. set it. How do I restart the Daemon?
<Flannel> ace_suares: Looking to file bugs? or what?
<wols> mikejoconnor: umask
<ace_suares> Flannel, I can file bugs in launchpad ?
<binaries-AP1> >ctrl>alt>backspace
<obfusco> eigma: not sure, why do you need to?
<Flannel> ace_suares: Yeah, that's where you'd file them.  Against the -website if you can't find a brainstorms specific thing.
<ace_suares> Just a small issue with the voting.
<Yasumoto> yaro: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ace_suares> so if there's an IRC for them it would be quicker.
<Flannel> ace_suares: bug resolution is usually pretty quick when dealing with the website
<yaro> Yasumoto: No go.
<bsquizz> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 on a dell inspiron 600m, and i can't get my sound working. i tried doing the series of module-assistant commands i've seen on a couple forums, but i've still got no sound. anyone dealt w/ this before?
<Yasumoto> yaro: yaro would you mind re-pasting your config?
<Yasumoto> sorry for the double yaro ~_~
<yaro> The modified onbe?
<Yasumoto> yaro: yes please
<Vuen> hi guys, running ubuntu 7.10 with samba here, i can copy files from XP computers just fine, but I can't copy files from Vista computers. the copy starts, then after a few megs stalls. anyone know why?
<komputes> If you want to enable automatic login on Ubuntu Server (no graphical)
<komputes> I mean, I want to enable automatic login on Ubuntu Server (no graphical), how can I do this?
<yaro> Yasumoto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57872/
<Flannel> komputes: Automatic login for... what?
<komputes> Flannel: for the computer
<Praticle> I just did a fresh install of gutsy due to some issues, and i cant seem to get compiz working.... it keeps telling me "Desktop effects could not be enabled."... any help would be greatly appreciated
<mikejoconnor> thanks wols
<tomd123> does anyone know how to tunnel http traffic through ssh?
<mikejoconnor> that's exactly what I needed
<yaro> Praticle: Do you have your driver installed?
<Flannel> komputes: Right, but what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<komputes> Flannel: automatic login
<kevi1> Hello, I could use a hand, I've been foolin with ubuntu-mobile and somehow wrecked my login. X crashes on login and so I'm force to use failsafe gnome. Can anyone give me a hand??
<Praticle> yaro: i believe i do
<Sinnerman> say im booting off a livecd, and have just copied /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 (new hard disk), and have now put /dev/sdb1 as the only drive in my laptop (and it now becomes /dev/sda1) how do i install a bootloader there? i have the OS on the device, but no bootloader.
<obfusco> tomd123: to one server or many?
<eigma> tomd123: look at the -L command line option, like "-L80:example.com:80" or the "-D" option
<yaro> Praticle: Check your restricted drivers manager
<tomd123> obfusco one
<Yasumoto> yaro: I'm going to diff yours with mine
<MrKeuner> Hi, does anybody have a good resource for fighting random lockups/freeze?
<Flannel> komputes: just so you can have an open terminal sitting around? Are you trying to run something at boot? or what?
<sorsis> any idea why my spdif doesn't work?
<komputes> Flannel: just the login is all
<obfusco> tomd123: as eigma said, -L
<Praticle> yaro: i had it selected but it seems to have been disabled somehow, thx alot
<bod_> !doesntwork | sorsis
<ubotu> sorsis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tomd123> obfusco and eigma thankyou
 * squarebracket laughs
<squarebracket> sorsis: motherboard spdif or a seperate sound card?
<komputes> Flannel: I know if graphical mode I can do System => Administration => Login Screen Setup and select auto login but I don't know how to do that on server
<Flannel> komputes: Right.  I'm just wondering what you're hoping to accomplish/gain/whatever through it.
<komputes> Flannel: I'm trying to accomplish auto-login
<kevi1> Can anyone have a look at my .xsession-errors file and tell me what I broke?
<komputes> Flannel: do you know how to do it?
<franek> siema
<bod_> komputes, i think Flannel is trying to find out 'why' you want to auto login
<obfusco> eigma: to clear the cache of a package list, comment to repo (the deb-cd entry in this case), run apt-get update, uncomment, and update again.  Refetches package file for me
<komputes> bod_: I understand, so you think he doesn't know...
<eigma> I think it was using the cdrom all along - I uninstalled a trial package and reinstalled it (with clean's in between) and it went very fast, whicih leads me to believe it was off the cdrom
<aghachi> why is my desktop scrolly when i have dual monitors and both at a resolution of 1280x1240?
<bod_> komputes, i think i dont know, what can you gain from auto login? apart from a few more seconds
<Flannel> komputes: He's trying to find out *why* so he can perhaps suggest alternatives, because it seems random.  You literally just want a box that always has an open terminal?  For what purpose really?
<komputes> bod_: there is no keyboard
<hischild> komputes, then what good does an autologin do?
<komputes> Flannel: there is no keyboard
<Yasumoto> yaro: darn. no luck. apparently you can re-comment that password line, since that was the only difference between our config files
<Praticle> im a bit closer now, the driver is enabled but now its saying "The composite extension is not available."
<obfusco> aghachi: probably the resolution is two high, two monitors may be contributing.  Do both monitors display something?
<komputes> hischild: you can't very well login with no keyboard
<killown> hi there is any mode to play yoube videos on totem?
<yaro> Yasumoto: Maybe something else is conflicting with it.
<hischild> komputes, you cant do anything either without a login can you
<obfusco> killown: downloaded flv diles?
<hischild> killown, you can fetch youtube vid's with some plugins .. which you can play back later
<Flannel> komputes: What are you going to be doing after terminal login, with no keyboard?
<Yasumoto> yaro: yeah, must be..
<komputes> Flannel: auto-run x
<Yasumoto> I've gotta get going, but if you figure out what's wrong, send me a pm
<killown> obfusco, search and browse YouTube.com video files all within Totem
<Flannel> komputes: Why don't you just run X to begin with?
<Yasumoto> yaro: I'll search around google too
<aghachi> yes no the res works if i have 1 monitor
<killown> hischild,  hmm
<komputes> Flannel: I have all my scripts in place, but I need to know how to auto-login in server
<aghachi> but when i put two they both become scrolly obfusco
<Flannel> komputes: You're suffering from NIH.  We're trying to help you.
<bluewraith> I'm trying to connect to my LAMP server, but can only do so using my local ip address. I have port forwarding set up to go from port 80 to my server ip port 80. any idea why?
<Praticle> yaro: im a bit closer now, the driver is enabled but now its saying "The composite extension is not available."
<kevi1> bluewraith: do you know if your isp is blocking port 80??
<obfusco> aghachi: do both monitors support the resolution?
<aghachi> yes
<Buzzons> hi, i took out a network card from my ubuntu box as i just want to use the onboard 10/100 intel nic. I rebooted the box and it's not finding anything. lspci shows the card. how would i make it work?
<aghachi> i ran it like this in win xp
<Flannel> komputes: http://linuxgazette.net/issue69/henderson.html  scroll down to "Automating Login", Ubuntu doesn't use inittab, but it does something similar (in a different file).  Depending on the version you're using, it'll be different (upstart or not).  With upstart, it's somewhere in /etc/event.d/
<bluewraith> kevi1, i dont know. i tried to forward 8090 to 90, and connect to that port, but it still didnt work
<aghachi> they both support 1280x1240
<genii> Buzzons: It will be eth1 now and not eth0
<Buzzons> ifconfig doesn't find anything for eht0,eth1 or eth2
<Wanderer> ugh, where do I get the sysconfig package?
<Flannel> komputes: But again, you're going about this in an entirely backwards and roundabout way.  And we're just trying to help you get your setup working as efficiently as possible.  Rube Goldberg setups aren't ever good.
<bluewraith> kevi1, sorry, 8090 to 80.
<Buzzons> humm seems it's on eth3 maybe
<genii> Buzzons: Is the onboard nic enabled in bios?
<Buzzons> wtf
<Buzzons> genii, aye
<komputes> Flannel: just simply say you don't need to login automatically to start x, i understand that
<thannoy> bluewraith: if you are trying be an internal connection to your switch.. many ISP switch does only forward external incomming connection, no one comming from the internal network.
<Buzzons> is there a way to set it to be eth0?
<komputes> Flannel: but let's just say I wanted a dead shell with no keyboard, what would I need to do
<Bo^Dick> hi
<obfusco> aghachi: do you get scrolly with a lower res?
<hischild> Buzzons, you tried to run dhclient?
<aghachi> obfusco whats my condition called so i search google?
<kevi1> bluewraith: does it work on other computers on the local network or only the server?
<aghachi> obfusco lemme check
<yaro> Praticle: Try reinstalling XGL
<obfusco> killown: looks like it is possible http://tecnocode.co.uk/2007/10/12/totem-youtube-plugin/ though it requires compiling from SVN source
<Praticle> yaro: how would i go about that?
<Bo^Dick> what would happen if i used NTFSclone and tried to unpack an image onto a bigger destination partition?
<thannoy> bluewraith: try using an external proxy so the connection will come from the internet and will be more likely to be rerouted by your switch
<bluewraith> kevi1, i'm not quite sure on that one
<bluewraith> thannoy, i'll give that a shot. got a good one to try?
<yaro> praticle: Uh, check for the packages in Synaptic?
<genii> Buzzons: If it's the only one now in the box, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and comment out/remove the old entries for eth0,eth1 etc
<Praticle> yaro: ok
<aghachi> obfusco it becomes even more scrolly! its like using zoom!!!!!
 * beautifulsnow asks: I can watch youtube videos, so that means I have flash installed, right? Though when I go online to watch Lost, it says I dont have flash 8 installed
<killown> obfusco, I had see it
<chazco> Anyone know how to make the msttcorefonts display correctly when editing documents?
<genii> Bo^Dick: You get a partition the same size as original and then spare space after
<Buzzons> genii : fair play. next qwuestion, i edited /etc/network/interfaces and changed the eth0 settings to eth3
<obfusco> aghachi: more scrolly at lower res?!
<Buzzons> then did an ifconfig eth2 down eth2 up
<Buzzons> ethtool reports link is up, but no ip etc has been given
<genii> Buzzons: Changes in that file won't take effect unless you reboot or restart udev
<bluewraith> thannoy, i cant connect via proxy, either.  the shieldsup scan report all ports as stealthed
<obfusco> beautifulsnow: are you using firefox?
<beautifulsnow> obfusco: yes i am
<kevi1> Would anyone be able to help me out with x crashing imediatley upon longin, I have a .xsession-errors file ready to go??
<aghachi> obfusco yea! it like the zoom in xp u know? how it scrolls around when it zoomed in??? its like 800x600 but streached to fit 19 inch as well as my 17inch but one more thing also get sdisabled my extra effects :(
<obfusco> beautifulsnow: go to about:plugins and look under shockwave flash for the version number
<aghachi> obfusco when i mirror the 2 screens it ok
<beautifulsnow> obfusco:  Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<obfusco> aghachi: ok mirrored at the higher res?
<Bo^Dick> genii: unpartitioned spare space then?
<aghachi> i think any res
<aghachi> when the 2 screen do the same thing
<^-Super_Treje-^> sera a tutti
<genii> Bo^Dick: Yes
<obfusco> beautifulsnow: yeah, looks like you have flash..  try using a different site?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: what video devce are you running dual screens with?
<aghachi> nvdia 7900... i think it may be the drivers
<Bo^Dick> genii: that would imply that NTFSclone would be capable of modifying the partition table (the last 64 bytes of the first 512)
<chazco> beautifulsnow - Does Firefox say you dont have Flash (yellow bar) or does the website show its own message?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: hmm.. my Pc is at home and i can't remember hat card i have, but i think its a 7900
<aghachi> how do i manuelly install the linux x64 ver i downloaded at the site
<aghachi> like it says restriced
<beautifulsnow> obfusco and chazco, I have flash installed, I can see you tube, you tube video, SFIR text, those annoying flash ads, those annoying flash navigations...
<aghachi> in my driver settings
<obfusco> beautifulsnow: what is the website you are having trouble with?
<chazco> beautifulsnow - Then my guess would be the site has some sort of script to check for Flash, that probably checks for Windows or checks in some windows specific way
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: i just use restricted driver manager, then install nvidia-settings-manager i think., and use it to setup dual screens how i want ti
<aghachi> indygunfreak do u no how i can do it in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi:  uh, cuz i run dual screens
<IndyGunFreak> 32bit though, so that may be your issue... 64bit is to much freakin hassle right now.
<aghachi> hmmm ill try that my prob is that it scrolly when i put dual;
<aghachi> the site had 64 bit ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> genii: have you used ntfsclone yourself?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: what site?
<DanceAddict> how do i connect epson projector to my laptop
<chazco> Anyone know how to make the msttcorefonts display correctly when editing documents? They appear to have their spacing/padding missed out
<beautifulsnow> obfusco, http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/landing
<aghachi> ubuntu
<twiztr> I switched to a different monitor, that won't let me use the high rez my gui is set to, so now when I reboot, I cant get even as far as the login screen. I have to use a command line for everything.
<beautifulsnow> obfusco, nevermind,ill watch on virtual box
<obfusco> beautifulsnow: ok
<beautifulsnow> obfusco, thanks
<twiztr> So I need to know how to command line reset it to 800x640 or w/e.
<IndyGunFreak> twiztr: you need to reconfigure x
<aghachi> indugunfreak http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<aghachi> i dled the first one it didnt even install
<aghachi> so i dled the second one and it installed
<genii> Bo^Dick: That prgram specifically I don't know. But if you image any drive on a bit by bit basis with whichever program then restore it to a partition larger than it ws originally, it only occupies it's original space and the tail end is free. dd works this way for instance
<twiztr> IndyGunFreak:apt reconfigure ?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: well i know they hve a 64bit version, that doesn't mean you have tod ownload it.
<twiztr> IndyGunFreak: What's the full command I would know.
<aghachi> indygunfreak now ur telling me i need 32bit? errr
<IndyGunFreak> twiztr: hold on a sec.. i'll find it for you
<DanceAddict> how do i connect my epson projector to my laptop
<twiztr> IndyGunFreak: Thanks. :)
<Bo^Dick> genii: ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: i didn't tell you to download 64bit, i'm just telling you 64bit has a lot of hassles involved that i don't like.
<aghachi> indygunfreak my windows was 32 bit
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: ok.. and?
<DanceAddict> hello is there anyone that can help me
<rever> I need some help. Each time I log into my system my Icon Theme and My Background revert back to Ubuntu default. I have to go into Appearance and Customize my custom theme.
<genii> Bo^Dick: np
<twiztr> DanceAddict: Just as your question. :)_
<aghachi> indygunfreak i kno lol my friend told me, so i didnt kno theres a 32 bit ver..... where can i find that
<aghachi> i would think the site would have it
<rever> My metacity theme stays the same just my Background and Icons revert
<twiztr> aghachi: 32 bit version of what?
<DanceAddict> I need to connect my projector to my lap top and I dont know how??
<aghachi> ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> i like to use the ghost philosophy when backing up stuff (it's so incredibly much faster)
<twiztr> aghachi: On the site.
<IndyGunFreak> twiztr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command, take generic defaults, to get back to the GUI, then configure it how you want it
<twiztr> Just select the downoad thing
<aghachi> twiztr http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<aghachi> that site?
<Bo^Dick> however, if the source is very fragmented so will the copy be
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: yes, 32bit is on the ubuntu site..look at the name of the iso.. i386 is 32bit
<twiztr> aghachi: Yea. Just select i386 instead of the amd64 install.
<obfusco> DanceAddict: cable-wise or configuration-wise?
<twiztr> IndyGunFreak: Beat me to it. :)
<DanceAddict> both Im a complete novice
<IndyGunFreak> twiztr: did you get what i said above?
<aghachi> the one that says sndard personal?
<DanceAddict> I have connected the cables but it will not recognise the computer
<twiztr> IndyGunFreak: Yea I did. I'm going to switch ttys, and try it out.
<aghachi> i dled that and it wouldnt install, find kernals etc.
<komputes> Flannel: I enjoy making machines that are extremely complicated apparatuses that perform a very simple, easy task in an indirect and convoluted way. Just kidding, now that I know how to do the auto login, how would you startx and applications within it, just by pressing the power button?
<DanceAddict> I have have also tried pressing Fn F7
<IndyGunFreak> twiztr: just remember, generic defaults.. doesn't hagve to be perfect, just get  you back to the GUI, then you can fix things
<aghachi> indygunfreak: twiztr: i tried to isntal that first one but it wouldnt install
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: wouldn't install, bre a bit more specific.
<egc> anybody know of an IRC server/chan for rhythmbox?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: and second, if you ot 64bit to install, 32bit will install.
<egc> i need to find out how to repair a corrupted ipod
<ere4si> egc: #rhythmbox
<Flannel> komputes: You'd need to have it execute that command whenever you login.  Which means it'd have to go in your bashrc, which also means you'll be restarting a new X process every time you start a new terminal.  Not a good setup.
<lordleemo> question can anyone answer when packages in the repositeries will be updated? its all good and dandy bringing out new versions every 6 months ,but whats the point when nobody  seems to bother updating packages
<IndyGunFreak> egc: do you need to save the music thats on it?
<egc> nope
<IndyGunFreak> just open it like a hard drive, delete everything, unmount, then remount and rewrite everything.
<IndyGunFreak> i believe thats what i done.
<egc> ere4si: tried that...guess it either isnt used or im the only one currently in it
<IndyGunFreak> egc: does  gtkpod have a tool to do that?
<komputes> Flannel: except I don't want the user to see a login prompt
<aghachi> indygunfreak: when i was in the boot menu the countdown didnt install and pushing enter wouldnt isntall either, i went into text mode and typed the install command and it wouldnt install then it would give kernal errors, so my friend suggested installing the second one and it worked.
<obfusco> DanceAddict: are you running the latest version (7.10 aka gutsy) ?
<Devourer> What is the /opt/ directory for?
<ere4si> egc: yep - you're right
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: that suggests a bad burn, more than it "wouldnt install"
<DanceAddict> obfusco: thansk for asking... its the config that wont work. The proj will not recognise the computer and I have tried Fn F7
<egc> IndyGunFreak: yeah I browsed to it with nautilus, and deleted a file that was probably needed, and now it's crashing rhythmbox
<egc> IndyGunFreak: good idea with gtkpod though, ill try that too
<aghachi> indygunfreak.... really!?!? hmm i went through freakn 3 cds for it lol. maybe it could be
<Flannel> komputes: Like I said.  *don't* do it that way.
<ere4si> egc: #rhythmbox IRC channel on irc.gimp.net.
<genii> Devourer: see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES for an explanation
<egc> ere4si: thx!
<DanceAddict> Yes I have just been informed that I am running Gutsy 7.10
<ere4si> k
<favoritefood0> I need a simple answer from you guys, then I'll not bother you. I just need to enable myself to allow mount/unmount and write access to my other hard drives
<komputes> Flannel: so when you say " you'll be restarting a new X process every time you start a new terminal", even ctrl alt F1 will restart an X session
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: well, if it failed on you 3x, its either you, or the iso file.. i'd download an iso from a different server, and when you burn it, burn it slow... 2-4x is best.
<twiztr> Thanks everyone, well I'm going to be off.
<thannoy> DanceAddict: what is your screen resolution?
<aghachi> indygunfreak: so 32bit will help out my graphics problem
<obfusco> DanceAddict: use System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<hank_h> Anyone available to help with some iptables configuration questions?  I'm trying to set up a home server using Ubuntu so I can stream music to my other PCs, and I want to set it up so requests from outside my internal network are forbidden.
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: all i can say, is dual screens run perfectly for me..
<favoritefood0> If I right click, I don't have permission to be able to change who accesses my hard drives
<IndyGunFreak> and i'm almost sure i have a 7900
<aghachi> !!! 2-4!!!!!! i burend at 48
<komputes> Flannel: so how can it be setup? I'm open to new ideas
<rinaldi_> hi im trying to share a folder over the live cd to my desktop but it's not appearing on the network. what could i be doing wrong?
<DaveEngland> bazhang,  hello! my wireless is working!!! could you tell me, why cant i set my resolution higher than 800x600? :S pls help!
<obfusco> DanceAddict: the projector should show up as screen 2
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: well, thats not definitely your problem, but for burning iso's, slower is usually better
<gnychis> i accidently removed nm-applet from my top panel, how do i re-add it?
<Bo^Dick> do the newer linux ghost softwares support features like adjusting the partition size to a new destination if its bigger or smaller?
<ere4si> rinaldi_, have you installed samba to the running live cd?
<aghachi> indygunfreak i burend it at 48x... ill make one more cd at 4x...
<ajbrun> hello, could someone help me with my ubuntu desktops please. They don't seem to be linked up. If I move a window half way out, it doesn't show the other half in the next desktop.
<Flannel> komputes: Setup your server to start X automatically (well GDM), and automatically login with your user.
<rinaldi_> ere4si: yep, it prompted me to when i went to "shared folders"
<aghachi> indygunfreak thanx for ur help!
<ere4si> k
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: certainly worth a try..... might consider another ISO
<IndyGunFreak> brb.. just updated and half to restart
<DaveEngland> could anybody tell me, why cant i set my resolution higher than 800x600 ?
<obfusco> ajbrun: is compiz enabled?
<ajbrun> yes
<aghachi> indygunfreak i got it off the website though... u mean i should torrent another 1?
<favoritefood0> DaveEngland, what kind of graphics card you got?
<komputes> Flannel: I know, i'm asking how
<rinaldi_> ere4si: woah, now its up nevermind. seemed it needed 10 mins
<favoritefood0> err....What kind do you have?
<ere4si> rinaldi_, hehe :)
<obfusco> ajbrun: do you have the cube turned on?
<DaveEngland> favoritefood0,  i have a nVidia GeForce 6200
<gnychis> i accidently removed nm-applet from my top panel, how do i re-add it?
<dos000> howdy
<ajbrun> yes, but it still happens with compiz off
<ajbrun> it's like each desktop is it's own and not linked to any of the others
<cottima> hello, I am trying to figure out what AHCI is.  Is that the software RAID provided by the mobo?
<DrX> update to 7.04 is asking "replace the customized configuration file '/etc/login.defs'? You will lose any changes you hae made to this configuration file if you choose to replace it..." implications?
<obfusco> ajbrun: that's normal w/o compiz on, i think
<ere4si> gnychis, right click the panel and select add
<favoritefood0> DaveEngland; Does it require an extra power source, like instead of just plugging it in, it requires an extra plug?
<DaveEngland> favoritefood0,  no, no extra plug!
<Flannel> komputes: Install ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and it will setup GDM to starting by default (just like regular desktop systems)
<Carbonflux> DaveEngland, you can try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you are not able to set the resolution via the gui
<ajbrun> ah ok - well i've turned it back on now and it's still happening
<gnychis> ere4si: and then what? I tried adding "network monitor" but it seems that its not the same
<dos000> i installed linux vserver by compiling a deb package using make-kpkg. but now apt-get dist upgrade is failing because it cant find the pkg
<favoritefood0> DaveEngland; So it has no extra connectors on the inside of your case for anything? Only plugins externally?
<DaveEngland> Carbonflux,  favoritefood0  i am also using compiz!
<Bo^Dick> DaveEngland: i think you might need a driver for it
<Carbonflux> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg *
<dos000> is there a way i can pin it to say dont remove it
<Bo^Dick> DaveEngland: what card do you have?
<DaveEngland> favoritefood0,  no, i only need to put it in the AGP slot!
<thannoy> DanceAddict: if your screen resolution is high (>120x780 for example), you could try to change it to 1024x780. To to that, use "xrandr" command.
<komputes> Flannel: footprint too big, i use xdm, i just want the startx command to run - no login prompt
<favoritefood0> That was my second idea, DaveEngland; do you have the drivers?
<ajbrun> when i move a window to the next desktop, it still uses number one, but it's like there's 4 different desktop #1's
<DaveEngland> favoritefood0,  no :S
<hank_h> Can someone help me get some firewall settings correct?  I'm trying to set up a home server using mp3act, but I want to set up some firewall rules before I do so users outside my network will not be able to access my files.
<ere4si> gnychis, add that then right click it - you can change the appearance to suit
<solexious1> [Q]How do i change a ubuntu server into being like ubuntu desktop with out reinstalling
<favoritefood0> DaveEngland; Install the Nvidia Drivers
<elonole> how to install java?
<DaveEngland> favoritefood0,  can i find them in sinaptyc?
<ere4si> gnychis, with the properties
<elonole> anyone knows?
<Bo^Dick> DaveEngland: what card do you have?
<favoritefood0> DaveEngland, Go to System -> Administrator -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<DaveEngland> yes, i have enabled those drivers!
<favoritefood0> I'll check and see which one they are in Synaptic
<Carbonflux> DaveEngland, the gui for setting resolution is bugged in with nVidia in Ubuntu 7.10, its something in the driver that is not detecting the monitors correctly
<obfusco> ajbrun: dunno, that's strange
<elonole> i have a pachkage *.bin
<ajbrun> ah k - i'll have a play about then
<DaveEngland> Carbonflux,  so what can i do?
<Carbonflux> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to get a file off of a remote network?  i know you put it in with scp?
<gnychis> ere4si: whenever i right click and hit properties it takes me to an interface's properties, not to the properties of the panel item
<elonole> don't know how to install it
<joanki> thanks
<ere4si> !java | elonole
<ubotu> elonole: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, Do you know how I can give myself permission to mount and unmount hard drives?
<ajbrun> actually - it is a compiz thing - i just set everything back to default
<DaveEngland> Carbonflux,  i get this -> Package `xserver-xor' is not installed and no info is availabl
<Flannel> komputes: Then put xdm in your init.d
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, I just re-installed for the first time in a few months, and I don't have auto-permission to mount all my hard drives
<obfusco> joanki: what is the remote machine
<solexious1> [Q]How do i change a ubuntu server into being like ubuntu desktop with out reinstalling
<Carbonflux> DaveEngland, that command will work or use: sudo nividia-settings
<ere4si> gnychis, sorry - that's the limit of my knowledge on that - I don't use :)
<almostdvs> i can't change my system volume control someone help...
<joanki> i'm using eniac?
<gnychis> ere4si: no problem, thank you
<ere4si> k
<joanki> i'm trying to get a copy of my file to my local machine
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; Do you have an integrated sound card?
<joanki> how do i use scp to do that?
<komputes> Flannel: then once in x, how do I auto startup apps?
<obfusco> joanki: have you used ftp before?
<almostdvs> favoritefood0
<almostdvs> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> solexious1, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Carbonflux> DaveEngland: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <---- try the whole command
<joanki> obfusco, no
<peepsalot> anyone know what vino-session process is?
<favoritefood0> almostdvs, What kind?
<DanceAddict> obfusco: have done that but it is not recognised as screen2
<DanceAddict> obfusco: :o(
<bastid_raZor> joanki; log in to your box via ssh then scp file username@host:~/ and the file will be saved in your home directory .. that is if both machines are running *nix
<obfusco> joanki: what kind of access to you have to the other computer? ssh?
<joanki> obfusco, to get the file on there i used scp [nameoffile] my login address
<Bo^Dick> why do i have over 100 processes when i type "ps -e"?
<joanki> ssh
<a1fa_> hey
<a1fa_> can you install kubuntu through ubuntu live cd?
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 iono  i have a presario c304nr laptop  my system sound used to work i believe.
<Slart> peepsalot: I think it's something like remote desktop.. not sure though
<thannoy> peepsalot: not sure at all, but "vino" reminds me a VNC-like remote control
<obfusco> DanceAddict: this on a laptop?
<joanki> obfusco, i want the file OFF of the remote server (bastid_raZor)
<Bo^Dick> my windows partition only has like 26 processes
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; Could ya spare some time to tell me how to enable my profile to have read/write and mount/unmount privilages?
<DanceAddict> obfusco: yep its on an ibm thinkpad
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, I am not sure what you mean, you can put them in /etc/fstab if thats what you mean but you should be able to use the sudo mount command
<gnychis> how do you get to the compiz-fusion settings in gnome?
<joanki> so obfusco i would type scp [filename] ???????????
<peepsalot> thannoy, Slart, is that something that comes enabled by default?  I don't remember installing something like that
<obfusco> joanki: easiest would probably be filezilla
<Slart> peepsalot: yes.. I think it's installed by default
<a1fa_> anyway to install kubuntu through ubuntu live cd
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; on my XFS partitions, I don't have read and write, and I can't mount and unmount, or change who has access to files or anything
<peepsalot> Slart, how do you connect to it? with a regular vnc client?
<Shinjin> Is .msi a linux file extension?
<pretender_> I have a new monitor that and i dont think X detected it how can i recenfigure X to pick up my new monitor
<obfusco> DanceAddict: are you using a vga cable (it's got 15 pins) or some other kind of cable
<joanki> bastid_raZor, how do i get it OFF of there?  other direction
<Slart> peepsalot: I have no idea... I've never used it
<Flannel> komputes: However you autostart apps in X already
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, take a look at: man sudoers
<bastid_raZor> a1fa_; no, you'll need the kubuntu cd or install kubuntu afterwards
<genii> Shinjin: no
<joanki> what is the name of my host?
<a1fa_> whats the package name?
<bastid_raZor> joanki; can you ssh into the remote server?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, Website or linky?
<joanki> yes bastic
<joanki> bastid
<DanceAddict> obfusco: yep its gots 15pins 3x5
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, just type it in a command shell on your box
<Shinjin> genii: So the program that I downloaded is made for windows?
<joanki> i can get a file ON, but i dunno how to get it off
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, just "man sudo"?
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 more clearly it works..  it thinks it is changed when i press the volume up+- mute buttons or do it through the gui but nothing changes actually
<solexious1> [Q]How do i change a ubuntu server into being like ubuntu desktop with out reinstalling
<ere4si> alfa_: you can install ubuntu then install kubuntu desktop - that will work like a kde install
<obfusco> Shinjin: it is a windows insaller package, you may be able to use it with msiexec <- a wine program
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; rightclick on your sound adjuster
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, if its really just a permission thing you can set up the sudoers file to give yourself permissions to do various things.
<bastid_raZor> joanki; then log in via ssh .. get to the directory the file is in.. scp filename yourusername@yourhost:~/ and the file will be saved in your /home
<komputes> Flannel: i have no clue, I want to set them in a text interface though (without the need to download more utilities)
<a1fa_> ere4si : whats the package name ? kubuntu
<favoritefood0> and there should be a little pop up window and scroll down to "Speaker 1"
<obfusco> DanceAddict: that should show up... try reeboting with it attached
<komputes> whats the X startup script?
<joanki> bastic_raZor, but... how do i find the "yourhost" portion of that?
<ere4si> alfa_: kubuntu-desktop
<thannoy> Shinjin: Microsoft Software Installer..
<a1fa_> cool
<a1fa_> thanks
<bastid_raZor> joanki; your ip address will do
<Shinjin> Well, I want somethign made for linux. Does anyone know a remote access program that runs fast, is cross platform, and Is made for linux?
<joanki> cooool
<DanceAddict> obfusco: OK Ill try that... thanks :o)
<genii> Shinjin: Yes. msi file extension is Microsoft Software Installer file
<Shinjin> That I can access from a website or something easy so I don't have to download anything on the other computer.
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; So, to give myself RW/Mount and Unmount privilages, then how exactly would I set it up? Also, how would I have this start every time? Does it automatically start on my computer when it boots?
<obfusco> Shinjin: remote desktop access?
<K`Tetch> Hi, considering downloading ubuntu, and trying it - is it a liveCD as well, in the standard CD package, or is there a seperate live distro?
<ere4si> alfa_: all kubuntu apps are in ubuntu's synaptic package manager
<Shinjin> obfusco: Yeah
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, when you modify the sudoers file you don't have to do it again
<solexious1> [Q]How do i change a ubuntu server into being like ubuntu desktop with out reinstalling
<obfusco> K`Tetch: the main cd is a livecd
<Shinjin> obfusco: So I can get on my coputer from any other computer.
<bastid_raZor> solexious1; you've been told already.. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<joanki> bastid_raZor, umm... doesn't seem to be working....
<obfusco> Shinjin: are both linux or not?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; So when I modify it once, every time I go to mount/umount or anything I looks at my said permissions?
<genii> solexious1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<joanki> scp [fileName] username@ipaddy:
<joanki> does that look right?
<K`Tetch> ok, thanks obfusco - also, does the desktop version have server-hardware support? i've got an older dell server i want to use as a backup desktop
<solexious1> bastid: Sorry, didnot spot it
<joanki> i would file that stuff in btw
<Slart> is there a quick way to count the number of lines in a simple text file?
<Shinjin> obfusco: No, I want it for school where I use both windows and mac.
<bastid_raZor> joanki; is port 22 or 23 blocked on your end? possibly your ip is blocking 23.. mine does
<Flannel> komputes: That'll depend on whatever WM you're using.
<joanki> is there another way, bastic?
<artspace> how can i test to see if my firewire card is detected (i cannot capture from camera and want to debug)
<joanki> bastid_raZor,
<joanki> ?
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, if that is the problem, I am not sure what you problem is tho, it seems like by default you should have those permissions, these drives were setup with a different user account or something ? the other thing you could do is recursivily take ownership of them
<joanki> another @host i can type?
<Flannel> K`Tetch: the geneic kernel should support almost all of the HW (and more) that the server kernel supports.  If you don't have exotic server hardware, you should be fine.
<bastid_raZor> joanki; if you change that then you're not sending it to you
<K`Tetch> dell poweredge 1650 - not that exotic
<Arsenic> Hmm, I have a wee question, am I right to assume that the 8800 GTS has the same problems as the 8800 GT?
<joanki> i don't know why it isn't working
<bastid_raZor> joanki; what error is it giving you?
<obfusco> Shinjin: vnc has the best cross-platform support, are you only trying to control linux?
<joanki> nothing
<joanki> it just waits
<joanki> and waits
<joanki> and waits
<komputes> Flannel: none
<dos000> anyone can tell me how i can pin a package that i compiled from src (into a deb) so it does not get removed ?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; The problem is I installed it, I had to do it manually (Weird partitions, overwriting and replacing old ones etc.), and I didn't select anything on the import manager, and so I made my main account, and I didn't have my permissions
<Shinjin> obfusco: Yeah, so where can I get that?
<joanki> is it wwaiting for something, bastid_raZor ?
<bastid_raZor> joanki; what are you typing? are you sure the ip is correct? it basically should be near instant connecting and starting to send
<gnychis> how do you get to the compiz-fusion settings in gnome?
<Bo^Dick> is it natural that over 100 processes are running in the background?
<joanki> i looked up my ip on whatismyip.com, bastid_raZor
<Slart> !ccsm | gnychis
<ubotu> gnychis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, so you can't mount them using sudo mount /dev/drive ?
<Bo^Dick> how many do you see with the command "ps -e"?
<pretender_> how do i get x to detect a new monitor?
<bastid_raZor> joanki; do you have a router on your home network?
<joanki> yes
<gnychis> Slart: thanks!
<ere4si> Bo^Dick, I have 85
<joanki> is there a command i can type to get my ip on my computer, bastid_raZor ?
<Slart> Bo^Dick: I have about 150
<obfusco> Shinjin: vnc is installed in ubuntu be default, howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bastid_raZor> joanki; ifconfig will tell you the ip your router gave it
<Bo^Dick> to me it appears as a waste of performance
<Flannel> komputes: You're using straight X?  Then you'll need to start programs however X does.  I'm not familiar with graphical programs in general though.
<Shinjin> obfusco: I'm not actually on Ubuntu. I usually come here cause the Xubuntu channel is always dead.
<Slart> Bo^Dick: been using linux for long?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; I can mount/unmount with sudo u/mount /media/drive but I can't change permissions (I just don't know how via command line), and I kinda want to be able to just right click and do it
<ere4si> Bo^Dick, most are sleeping
<Bo^Dick> Slart: not very
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; I also can't change the name or mount point of my drives
<aghachi> is there a way to edit my resolution so it doesnt scroll around the desktop?
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 sry urgent distraction
<Shinjin> obfusco: Will it still work>
<obfusco> Shinjin: xubuntu should also have vnc installed, the wiki page info should still be valid
<komputes> Flannel: ok, i'll figure it out... when you said to add xdm (or the startx command) to init.d, /etc/init.d is a directory, any file in particular I should edit?
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; Yes, what?
<joanki> bastid_raZor, which one is it?
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, sudo chown -R <username> /mnt/mountpoint
<bastid_raZor> aghachi; you need to do sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg to have it reconfigure for your monitor
<Shinjin> obfuscu: thanks I'll look at it.
<joanki> inet addr?
<Bo^Dick> ere4si: is it faster to wake up a sleeping process rather than add the process instead?
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 i had one.   u were helping me with sound problems
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, sudo chown -R <username> /mnt/mountpoint/* might have to add the *
<bastid_raZor> joanki; eth0 is probably it unless you have wireless
<Bo^Dick> i could mention that it takes longer to boot ubuntu than windows xp for example
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; does that give me permission to do everything through the neat GUI?
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, do a: man chown
<obfusco> Shinjin: just do the part under 'xfce', that is the window manager for xubuntu
<joanki> bastid_raZor, i have wireless
<ere4si> Bo^Dick, I think so
<Flannel> komputes: you'll be creating your own.
<Flannel> !bum  | komputes
<ubotu> komputes: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<komputes> Thanks Flannel !
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; Right click on the volume control, scroll down to preferences, and scroll down to see the options, it might have it selected on "CD", set it to "Speaker" or "Speaker 1"
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, no, that is command line, to do it from the gui you need to run the file browser as root....
<Carbonflux> gksu nautilus --no-desktop --browser %U
<bastid_raZor> joanki; what other options do you have? i'm not 100% on what the wireless would be called
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; That will let me do the neat GUI options?
<Bo^Dick> ere4si: is ubuntu 7.10 more performance demanding than windows xp?
<Carbonflux> in theory
<aghachi> bastid_raZor:
<aghachi> bastid_raZor: this is what i got
<joanki> none of those numbers work, bastid_raZor very unusual
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 it says hda intel (alsa mixer)
<joanki> i guess i should give up and do later
<aghachi> opps sorry for pushing enter too fast
<Praticle> Hello, I have just installed wine and with it i installed steam. but the mouse doest line up... i have to put my mouse way above the buttons to click on them, any ideas?
<joanki> this should be very simple
<atonalpanic> I just tried to update alsa from 1.0.14 to 1.0.16, upon doing so my system crashed and i had to reinstall ubuntu-desktop to fix it, now I got it back up and running and my sound wont work at all.  can someone help me?
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, I might be missing something tho :) its hard to know what your exact config is
<artspace> does anyone know how can i test to see if my firewire card is detected (i cannot capture from camera and want to debug)
<joanki> btw, what is my username supposed to be bastid_raZor ?
<joanki> that could be it
<aghachi> bastid_raZor: sudo: dpgk-reconfigure: command not found
<ere4si> Bo^Dick, never used xp...
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; don't do the drop down menu, there should be a scroll menu right below that that lets you select the volume of the various inputs
<bastid_raZor> joanki; what you set it as.. open terminal and type whoami
<bastid_raZor> aghachi; dpkg
<Carbonflux> you can use the tab completion function on bash too
<atonalpanic> alsa sound help anyone?
<Carbonflux> type dpk and hit tab
<Slart> Bo^Dick: here's some reading material for you.. http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/33089.html
<joanki> arrrrr doesn't work oh well
<Bo^Dick> Slart: thanks
<joanki> my whoami was what i thought i was
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: i'm using a soundblaster card myself
<_Oz_> is there a default hotkey for opening nautilus?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; I typed in gksu nautilus --no-desktop --browser %u and it just came up with a bunch of stuff explaning the command
<jerbear> anyone use zsh here? what's the best package to use, zsh or zsh-beta?
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: i wish i could remember how i made it work in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> atonalpanic: whats your problem?
<atonalpanic> mBo^dick, my sound worked fine at first...then i tried to update it.  it killed the os but i was able to revive that and now sound is shot
<ere4si> favoritefood0, I use the gconf-editor for that
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 might be blind but no scroll menu below in vol. control preferences
<Syntux> http://syntux.net/blog/2008/02/29/ubuntu-camel-race/
<bastid_raZor> joanki; forward a port on your router.. the way i do it forward 2222 to 22 since my isp blocks 22.. i get around it that way
<pipcoke> Can anyone hear my musik?
<joanki> bastid_raZor, i have no idea how to do that
<bastid_raZor> joanki; then when you scp use this  scp -P2222 file user@host:~/
<w0nder> how do I enable wifi on my hp dv5215? The wifi button doesn't work
<atonalpanic> indyfunfreak: my sound doesn't work any longer due to ALSA update
<bastid_raZor> joanki; okay then.. look up the info for port forwards for your router.
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; right click on volume control, click on preferences. A new window should pop up that tells you the "input device" (usually ALSA mixer) and then various parts to select which device you want the volume control to manage
<ere4si> !wireless | w0nder
<ubotu> w0nder: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> atonalpanic: whats your sound device?
<joanki> thanks bastid_raZor for your help
<bastid_raZor> joanki; google is your friend
<joanki> so are you ;) hehe kidding
<joanki> thanks again
<bastid_raZor> joanki; good luck :)
<atonalpanic> IndyGunFreak: I think its a built in intel sound card.  whats the command to retrieve that info?
<IndyGunFreak> atonalpanic: lspci
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 sure...  master pcm mic bypass capture
<gnychis> does anyone know how to add nm-applet back to a panel? where you can see all of your wireless networks around you and select which to connect to?
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: a failure after update sounds hauntingly familiar
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; I typed in "sudo chown -R cody (my user name) /mnt/mountpoint/* and it said "chown: cannot access /mnt/mountpoint/: no such file or directory
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: i had a lot of problems myself
<pipcoke> Can anyone hear my musik?
<favoritefood0> almostdvs; just click through those and adjust the volume until you have it
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, you need to replace /mnt/mountpoint with your mount point
<brobostigon> pipcoke: why??
<pipcoke> just asking
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, the location you used when mounting the drive
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; Oooh, sorry, my bad!
<ere4si> pipcoke, nope
<atonalpanic> IndyGunFreak: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<brobostigon> pipcoke: no
<pipcoke> pandora.com
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: soundblaster and nvidia are known to be open source unfriendly, and i can say i had problems making my graphics card and soundcard to work decently
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: Make sure that roaming mode is selected. Go to >system >admin >network, click properties on your wireless, and confirm its roaming.
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser %U might work from the command line
<almostdvs> favoritefood0 clicking them doesnt do anything
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: its funny how a sound problem broke the os.
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; do I put anything in for %u?
<Carbonflux> no
<Holmes89> Can anyone help me with an FTP server question?
<Carbonflux> you can remove it in fact
<IndyGunFreak> atonalpanic: what model is your pc/laptop?
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser should work
<pretender_> Ubuntu 7.10 X wont detect new monitor.  Help
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: to make hardware work in linux is one of the hardest thing to me
<gnychis> ArthurArchnix: roaming is enabled, but whenever i add "network monitor" to my panel it only shows me ath0 stats and not the list of wireless networks
<incorrect_> hello, i am trying to figure out why i get this message when trying to up eth0:1 SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<Carbonflux> pretender_, monitor detection through the GUI is bugged right now
<Holmes89> I have an ftp server set up, I just need to know how I can direct everyone to the same folder to share files?
<atonalpanic> IndyGunFreak: Toshiba Satellite A205 - S5823
<ArthurArchnix> so you see the nm-applet, it's just not showing you the info you want? Perhaps it's considering your wired connection default. Is it plugged in right now?
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis:
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: maybe you should go to the soundcards homepage and read up on linux compability and drivers
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: im starting to see that.  Everything else is great I love it...well except for my wireless artheros but thats for another day
<fx|RabBit> 'evening all
<Carbonflux> pretender_, you need to either edit your xorg.conf file by hand, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or use sudo nvidia-settings
<IndyGunFreak> atonalpanic: have you tried recompiling alsa?
<pretender_> how can i get X to detect a new wide screen monitor that i have just connected
<pipcoke> ubuntu 7.04 works perfectly
<Carbonflux> this monitor detect issue is a well know bug, is there a factoid for it ?
<pretender_> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> atonalpanic: good news is, i downloaded Hardy yesterday, and this Intel HDA mess is fixed in it.
<gnychis> ArthurArchnix: no wired connection plugged in, it shows me ath0 stats which is my wireless, but it used to show a little signal bar that i could click on and select a wireless network
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, It said something like "%u doesn't exist" and opened up a root folder with "desktop" in it, my terminal said "initializing gnome-mount extension" "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<aghachi> indygunfreak right now i have my second monitor disabled... and my 1st screnn is normal and i can enable effects, but when i throw in the 2nd monitor is when it does that scrolly stuff. so is there a way for me to edit stuff or no becuase the driver is restricted.
<atonalpanic> IndyGunFreak: I'll that but I know its at least somewhat compatible, it work before
<_Oz_> should it take me 15 minutes to copy a 2.5gb file from one computer to another on a wired 100mbit network?
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: Ok. Well, if you right click on it are both networking and wireless checked?
<atonalpanic> IndyGunFreak: oops sorry, that was meant for bo^dick
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: definitely
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, I also still can't mount/unmount from the GUI
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: how are you disabling the other monitor?
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: so that's not too long? my network's not "slow"?
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: what soundcard do you have?
<gnychis> ArthurArchnix: i don't get those options when i right click, i get "Properties, Help, About ... etc"
<pipcoke> Go Pakistan
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, I think if you understood the issues a bit better you could. :)
 * _Oz_ is frustrated by the low speed of networks in general
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: it is a bit slow but not out of the normal
<aghachi> in the screen and graphics menu
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; No doubt
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, did the chown command do anything ?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: are yo on a live CD now, or still using 64bit?
<pipcoke> cod?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; I don't remember, but i'll try again
<Holmes89> can anyone help me with vsftpd?
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: intel HD audio controller
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: whats the infrastructure of your network?
<aghachi> o im still on 64bit... :/
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: I think I understand what's going on. I think you have the wrong network applet in there. Gnome has one too, called network something, so it's confusing.
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: is there a new higher-speed protocol in the works? if I wanted a "fast" network, how would I get one?
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: a few PCs...  netgear router...  cable modem
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: Remove it. Then make sure you have a notification area.
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: well, you can try installing nvidia-settings (sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings), then run it and set up your screens that way,t hst how i always do it
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: clearly the netgear router its not built for that
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, the problem seems to be that you set up the drives with a old user account and when you reinstalled you are now using a different account so all the permissions are different
<ieroglif> hi all
<gnychis> ArthurArchnix: perfect! thank you!
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: how's that?
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: No worries.
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: cuz again, compiz works fine for me.
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: it's a wireless + wired network router
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, so is there like a file I can just pull up to modify my permissions? Or no luck there? :P
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: if you want to speed up you net a switch and of course gigabit lan dies a great job...
<ieroglif> does anybody installed Sun ONE ASP ?
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: onboard audio that is
<atonalpanic> yea
<_Oz_> the router is slowing me down?
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: router!=switch
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: what does the switch do for me?
<pipcoke> What is Linus Pauling
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, its linux, each file has its own permissions
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: what bitdepth and samplerate capabilities?
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: well its an educated, yes
<ArthurArchnix> gnychis: It's easy to mess up the gnome panel. My girlfriend does all the time. That's why when I get it setup the way I like it, I lock it down. So that only I can change it.
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, what is the name of the mount point for the drive ?
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: what's the difference between a router and a switch?
<linuxgoober> could someone help me set up tftpd-hpa for pxe
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: I would love to tell, but how do i find out?
<ere4si> _Oz_, I copy a 700mb file from my server to a usb stick connected to my main pc in 1min20sec with 10/100
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: basically a switch is used to connect a network internally
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; One of my partitions mounts to /media/sda1 another partition on that disk mounts to /media/sda2 Do I want to do this at Disk or Volume level?
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: as a difference to a router that is used to route to the outworld as the name mimplies
<_Oz_> ere4si: that seems faster than me
<pipcoke> my neice is 14 she has been on computer since she was 3 she can screw up my computer anyway she likes
<ere4si> _Oz_, that's through a netgear router
<fx|RabBit> uhuh..
<_Oz_> fx|RabBit: so what would I buy and how would I deploy it in my home network?  I have 4 desktops PCs and 2 laptops (wireless)
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; Also, chown didn't do a thing
<fx|RabBit> well in that case you need at least a 7 port switch
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, ok so you would do: sudo chown -R <username> /media/sda1/*
<ere4si> _Oz_, is it wireless you're doing that with?
<genii> linuxgoober: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install IS FAIRLY COMPREHENSIVE
<pipcoke> chmod
<_Oz_> ere4si: no
<genii> bah, capslock
<ere4si> k
<fx|RabBit> _Oz_: best switchhub if cou can afford:)
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux, do I need to do the <> or just put in "cody" for my username?
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, say your username is food, it would be: sudo chown -R food /media/sda1/*
<Name> I have an external hardrive, but it wont mount, i tried using the command that is in the error window but it just gave me the help stuff... can anyone help?
<aghachi> indygunfreak; i think i found my problem... maybe my primary monitor doesn't support 60hz for refresh rate because when i disable the 2nd monitor, the refresh rate goes to 50hz.. nothing else can be selected, but when i bring in my 2nd monitor it goes to 60hz with nothing being able to be selected, do i have to run both monitors at same refresh rates? this is why i think it zooms in...
<eegore> is there a package out there I can use to manage my business?
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: I never had any of those problems listed for toshiba.
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: now hat i don't know.. not sure on that... i would imagine yes.
<aghachi> indygunfreak: is there a file i can edit to test 2 different refresh rates?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; When I run in terminal, it just drops down to a new line, but doesn't put in my user or anything so I can run a new command, then a few seconds later my name pops back up (in this case cody@cody) and nothing happens
<linuxgoober> could someone help me set up tftpd-hpa for pxe
<Carbonflux> something happened
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: probably xorg.conf, but i'm not sure how you'd go about that... did you try installing nvidia-settings?
<atonalpanic> bo^dick:  like i said, it worked before perfectly.  I tried to update ALSA because sound was comming out of both the headphones and the speakers...then my OS crashed.  I reinstalled and here I am with no sound lol
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; Nothing shows up in the terminal...
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; Do I want to do it to the DRIVE?
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; or the partition on that drive?
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: I've done a few things to try to get it back to the original configuration but everything I read doesn't work for me
<Slart> eegore: manage your business? supply chain software? stock management software? bonds and other finance software? programming software?
<aghachi> indygunfreak: nvidia settings no... how do i do that i have the drivers slected from the settings tho but not a settings seprate for nvidia
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, I can't see what you are doing really, these are basic unix/linux commands tho
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: just installs everything from scratch then
<atonalpanic> Specificaly the error im getting is "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<eegore> Slart: basic repair and sales software
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; That is for my NTFS file systems (which, thanks to NTFSG, I have R/W privilages), but when I try it on my partitions, it says "chown: cannot access '/media/sdb2/*': No such file or directory"
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; So should I run this command on my drive instead of partition?
<aghachi> 0o0o cool
<Carbonflux> not on a NTFS drive no
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: are these file systems mounted?
<mortal1> ~paste
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: the only problem with that is I will need to get my speakers/headphone fix
<aghachi> some real action in the termnal
<Slart> eegore: not that I know of... but much in that category runs off a webserver anyway.. so it shouldn't be dependant on what os you run
<Carbonflux> NTFS drives don't have permissions iirc
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Yes. I'm guessing this ruins the CHOWN command?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly?
<atonalpanic> bo^dick: which will cause my to try to update it again...big vicious cylce lol
<ere4si> !paste | mortal1
<aghachi> indygunfreak:
<ubotu> mortal1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: you can edit your fstab file to change the permissions
<aghachi> indygunfreak: where do i acess the settings now
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: open a terminal, gksudo nvidia-settings
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: oh
<favoritefood0> Carbonflux; Whenever I try to unmount my NTFS drives via GUI, it says "Only root has permission to unmount <drive uuid>
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: type this and paste output here::   grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<eegore> Slart: so i need a sql db and a server to acces it?
<NetEcho> Carbonflux they do have permissions just not linux permissions
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: so it wants to update in order to get all features working correctly
<aghachi> indygunfreak: wher do u learn all these commmands lol... where can i learn?
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: with the consequense that it stalls
<NetEcho> favoritefood0 try putting sudo before the command ie  sudo mount args
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Would I substitute xfs for NTFS?
<Squawk> favoritefood0, with gui you are using normal user permissions, try sudo umount /media/dir
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: sitting in here and watching smart people solve problems
<Bo^Dick> atonalpanic: sounds really inconvenient
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mortal1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57878/ <-- my cd burner failed to write a ubuntu iso... someone help?
<Slart> eegore: it depends on what kind of software you want to run.. but yes.. most use some kind of database backend.. mysql might work
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: type it literally
<WindowSmasher> !apparmor
<ubotu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: but that one, i learned when i followed a wiki somewhere for setting up dual screens
<depinko> Hello, I have problem when I'm symlinking to another directory in another user dirs, when the user enters the dir and then goes out, he gets to the parent directory of the "original" user, no to his where he should be - how I can solve that problem?
<keithclark1966> What is the best method to enable a computer to remotely run a desktop on another machine....like a terminal/mainframe setup?
<atonalpanic> bo^dick:  Well basically the options are: I reinstall...and sound blares out of both headphones and speakers.  or I don't and have no sound.
<eegore> I never worked with a database in my life before, I am a little confused as to where to start
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; it said "
<DanceAddict>  Hi there, does anyone know how to connect a Epsom projector to a Linux 7.10 IBM laptop computer???
<favoritefood0> "This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config" then it lists the mount point and UUID of my NTFS partitions
<Carbonflux> favoritefood0, I think you might need to study a bit more about the linux command line and mounting, permissions and sudo and stuff, there are ways you can fix that, you can modify the sudoers file to give yourself permissions to mount and unmount via the gui or you can prefex the gui command with gksu on the launcher properties
<atonalpanic> I wouldn't think it would be that hard to fix a broken driver or what ever is wrong.  probably one line someone was erase and I just need to type it back.  I just don't know where
<Slart> eegore: unless you want to write your software yourself you won't have to..
<Squawk> depinko, how are you making the sym links, because that shouldnt happen
<tanath> how do i draw an ellipse in gimp?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: paste the relevant lines here for your ntfs partition
<aghachi> indygunfreak: cool! ok so how do i reset x server?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: did you apply the changes?
<mortal1> I just tried to burn a cd in ubuntu, but it failed.  I dunno why...
<tanath> such a simple thing. why must it be difficult
<depinko> Squawk: ln -s /dir linkdir
<mortal1> ouput http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57878/
<IndyGunFreak> and save them?
<mortal1> googled but I didn't see any solutions
<aghachi> indygunfreak: it says i need to restart xserver yea i did save
<tanath> anyone know how to draw a simple ellipse in gimp?
<tweekster> is it legit to repartition a system, basically I just want to make /home a lot smaller than it is (it is 99.99999% empty) this is a brand new install. can i just repartition it and go?
<depinko> Squawk: it happens only in winscp as I see now, in mc it works normally
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; UUID=2AECA53FECA5066 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults
<Squawk> depinko, never seen that behaviour before, though youmight be making links with some funcy softare
<ere4si> mortal1, can you run the md5 check on the iso?
<Squawk> depinko, not copying links propelry?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok now type literally and paste here::  echo $UID
<tanath> i can get it to select an elliptical area, but i just want to draw one
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: control alt backpace will restart x, but save anything you're working on
<aghachi> indygunfreak: should i log out and log back in?
<depinko> Squawk: how you think - not copying properly?
<IndyGunFreak> see above
<DanceAddict>  Hi there, does anyone know how to connect a Epsom projector to a Linux 7.10 IBM laptop computer???
<ArthurArchnix> Once you select the elipse, you can draw from path, tanath
<favoritefood0> echo $UID
<tanath> ArthurArchnix, how's that work?
<DrX> Synaptic package manager is no longer on System-Administration at 7.04 -- how do you start it?
<Squawk> depinko, sym links often break when copied, but there are options to preserve links to scp or cp, man cp and man scp to figure out what they are
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: in a terminal ... and paste the output here :)
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly?
<ere4si> !cups | DanceAddict
<ubotu> DanceAddict: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; When I type echo $uid I get "1000" and I knew in the terminal, I accidentally did it here
<Slart> tanath: it wasn't so hard... make the selection into a path.. then stroke the path
<thannoy> DanceAddict: have you tried lowering your screen resolution if higher than 1024×780?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok good now type this:::   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tanath> Slart, how do i do that?
<DanceAddict> thannoy: yes I have but no diff
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Okay, now what?
<Squawk> favoritefood0, $UID is your personal user id, ie the user id of the user issuing the "echo" command, it has no relevance to directories
<Slart> tanath: but I would say Gimp is more suited for photo editing.. there are other tools available for drawing stuff.. inkscape and krita comes to mind
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: any joy?
<elonole> best im for ubuntu? tell me because i can get mercury to work
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: it should open a window with the fstab file that we're about to edit.  what are the permissions you want to set?
<Gibb> Im about to uninstall fglrx for ATI and try to install the ati driver - what files should I backup before I take this plunge? I want to be able to restore from an emergency prompt if I have to
<DanceAddict> ere4si: I am trying to project not print :o)
<tanath> Slart, will they also take screenshots?
<ere4si> k
<aghachi> indygunfreak: yes i see the 60hz for second monitor so imma do 1 more restart is should wrok
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I want ability to read/write for my XFS, and mount/unmount for my all my drives
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: ok..
<mortal1> ere4si: I don't believe it's the iso...
<thannoy> DanceAddict: Are you sue of the Fn+F7 key?  For example it is Fn+F5 on my computer
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: do you care if other users can write to the partition or do you want just yourself?
<mouseboyx> if I bought a domain from godaddy how to assign the ip to the domain?
<Slart> tanath: I won't tell you the specifics.. this is an ubuntu help channel.. but you make an elliptical selection, transform it to a path and stroke the path..
<dan> DrX: open a termininal and "sudo synaptic"
<tanath> Slart, regardless, i do like gimp. it generally suits my needs, i just have no idea how to do a couple basic things, like draw a freaking shape
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I'm the only one that uses this computer (it's my own), so it doesn't matter
<ere4si> mortal1, sorry - but that's the limit of my knowledge about that sort of thing
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok here comes the replacement line ...
<tanath> Slart, what do you mean stroke the path?
<speeddemon8803> mouseboyx, you would have to check in with the domain provider, as they are all wickedly different.
<ArthurArchnix> tanath: Ok... open up a new image.
<tanath> Slart, and why the hell not?
<Slart> tanath: in Edit.. Stroke path
<DanceAddict> thannoy: yes im sure its the fn + f7 key as I havce tried all other keys !! :o)
<mouseboyx> what are nameservers for speeddemon8803
<DrX> dan:  thanx!  how do i get it back on the menu?  indeed, how do i get all my missing friends back?
<prince_jammys> UUID=2AECA53FECA5066 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=007  0   0
<speeddemon8803> nameservers are the things you need to change if you want the domain to point to your ip address.
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Replace my entire ntfs line for that partition with that?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: you can save your old line if you want by typing # at the beginning of your existing line (it will then be ignored)
<tanath> Slart, gotta get the path first :/
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; do all the other ones follow the same pattern?
<depinko> Squawk:  hmm okay, I look around
<dan> DrX: Gnome?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok to make clear:: at the very beginning of the existing line type the character #   . then add the new line under it
<gnychis> how do i add a hard disk to always mount on boot and mount at /media/500gb?  Is the easiest way editing /etc/fstab or is there an easier way in gnome?
<tanath> ArthurArchnix, well it is a new image, from screenshot
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I got that bit :P
<speeddemon8803> im sorry im not following syntax in here, ill start now :P
<DrX> dan: y
<ArthurArchnix> ok fine, draw a circle using the elipse selection tool
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I've done some gedit editing
<ere4si> gnychis, /etc/fstab for mounting at boot
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: once you have done that, save and close
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: :)
<Slart> tanath: http://gug.sunsite.dk/docs/Grokking-the-GIMP-v1.0    good reading material
<Name> I am trying to mount an external hardrive but when i do an error message pops up with a big spiel on what the problem is and it offers a few solutions, ive tried both and they both say "sdb1 does not exist" or something. i am fairly new to ubuntu, can anyone help?
<tanath> Slart, ah, found it. thanks
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Alright, and now I should have R/W and UM/M?
<dan> DrX: try R click and look into your options...
<tanath> Slart, except that it drew white for some reason
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: we can test it.  first, exit any filebrowsers that are browsing that partition
<speeddemon8803> mouseboyx, are you understanding everything ok? do i need to explain differently buddy?
<ArthurArchnix> tanath: No need to make it a path. Make it a path only if you want to resize it... or edit the shape. If you're happy with your selection, just say >edit >stroke selection
<Blissex> Name: Probably the disk is unpartitioned, or else the disk does not have enough power.
<pike_> Name: unplug/replug the drive then in a terminal type dmesg | tail  you should then see a sdb1 or sdc1 or sdc2 or something
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; exited
<dan> DrX: im not running Gnome right now, I was playing with that yesterday, but thats a whole day ago  :o)
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: then::   sudo umount /media/sda1
<aghachi> err no luck what was the nvidia settings again i need 50hz not 60 hz :P
<Name> Pike: ill try
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys;kk, I was just going to ask that
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: followed by sudo mount /media/sda1
<Name> Blissex: not enough pwer?
<NetEcho> heh dell has some decently priced Ubuntu computers
<Slart> tanath: and your currently selected color is? (I'm guessing white)
<globe> Can anybody give me some hints as to how to recover un-finalized data from a DVD-RW?  dd returns nothing
<aghachi> indygunfreak: err no luck what was the nvidia settings again i need 50hz not 60 hz :P
<Blissex> Name: lots of USB boxes do not supply enough power to their disks. So parts of it sometimes work.
<elonole> does anyone know an alternate to pidgin?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: where are you setting these settings?... in screens, or in nvidia-settings
<ArthurArchnix> elonole: What did you use pidgin for and what do you want the alternate to do?
<mouseboyx> I just want to know how to make it so that I can enter in an ip so that my domain will work, currently, phpmouse.com does nothing, I need to make it point to my IP, with godaddy.
<aghachi> indygunfreak: my right now?
<pier357_> excused as he is the commando who to see the hd mounts to you? or
<pier357_> however it connects to you
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: yes, where do you set the hz settings..
<Indiadev_Techie> elonole: for linux ???
<tanath> Slart, fg was black, bg/erase was white. had to flip them
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I typed the mount, and it said "failed to access '/ev/disk/by-uuid/2aeca53feca5066': No such file or directory"
<Slart> elonole: there's amsn.. pidgin.. and a kde variant I can't remember the name of =)
<elonole> better graphics with what the pidgin does
<keithclark> How does one setup a system where one central computer acts like a mainframe and the rest are just intelligent terminals?
<Slart> !im
<elonole> irc,im etc
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Name> Blissex: is this linux specific? because i had it working in windows
<aghachi> in the screen and graphics menu i check them
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: something is wrong in fstab - would you mind pasting the entire contents in the pastebin?
<speeddemon8803> mouseboyx, you will have to check out the help section of godaddy, as i really dont remember off the top of my head where everythings at, i used to have a godaddy hosted domain but i forgot :)
<aghachi> indygunfreak: can u tell me the command for the nvida menu again please?
<prince_jammys> !paste | favoritefood0
<ubotu> favoritefood0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ArthurArchnix> I don't know of any others that do all of that. Some people like xchat for irc, there's amsn for chatting, elonole
<Blissex> keithclark: Linux Terminal Server project
<mouseboyx> Yeah the goddady thing has nothing on ips! it sucks.
<binaries-AP1> elonole: try to find some plugins for pidgin
<aghachi> indygunfreak: thanx
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I know the problem, I forgot to give you the 3 at the end of 066, there hsould be a 3 after it
<Name> Pike: i put it in a terminal and it said it had made the directory or something, but it still wont mount :S
<jk_> k
<keithclark> Blissex....isn't that a special distro on it's own?
<Slart> keithclark: sounds like a very unix setup... you should be able to use X-windows for that.. I think that's what it's good at in the first place.. network transparenct etc
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: oh ok.
<speeddemon8803> mouseboyx, im sorry i cant be more help to you man, its just been so long.
<waynrdude>  is there anywhere i can get a pdf of the shipit labels for kubuntu or ubuntu?
<jk_> I CANT WATCH YOUTUBE VIDEOS WITH UBUNTU =(
<noodlesgc> !temperature
<speeddemon8803> !caps | jk_
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; it's mounted!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> jk_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ArthurArchnix> jk_: You need flash.
<Blissex> keithclark: yes, and it avoids you having to setup much.
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: try creating a dummy file in it to test
<xiix> Hep Please with networking ?
<keithclark> Blissex:  thanks, I'll check that out!
<aghachi> indygunfreak i think i need to reinstall the settings waht was the command for that?
<ArthurArchnix> !ask xiix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask xiix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Indiadev_Techie> waynrdude: may be u will get ur labels on ubuntu artwork page !
<jk_> i did nstall flash but stil doesnt work
<speeddemon8803> Xiix, more information is needed
<ArthurArchnix> bah
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: why do you think you need to reinstall them?
<Flare183> !ask | xiix
<ere4si> !sensors | noodlesgc
<ubotu> xiix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> noodlesgc: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; It works
<aghachi> it doesnt show anything in the settings now and terminal gave 3 errors
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: done
<jk_> when i go to youtube the page goes black and the video start playing but the page goes black and slow
<xiix> thanks : i have 2 pcs on 4 port adsl router using ubuntu 7.10 - can i connect via lan to the other computer?
<noodlesgc> thnx
<Stylee> anyone would know how to launch planet penguin racer windowed?
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; whats the command to change the mount point?
<aghachi> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<aghachi> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<aghachi> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<aghachi> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<Slart> Stylee: probably a -w switch.. have you checked the man page?
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I still can't mount and unmount without using the terminal
<speeddemon8803> !pastebin | aghachi
<ubotu> aghachi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lunks> !pastebin | aghachi
<jk_> ubuntu OS SUCKS =( i want xp back
<aghachi> sorry!
<lunks> !windows | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: it will be mounted automatically from now on
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: i guess you can try reinstalling it, but stop messing with screens in the system menu, just use nvidia-settings tos et hz, etc.
<Slart> jk_: we didn't force you to install ubuntu.. so no use crying about it here
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; How do I change the mount point though?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Squawk> jk_, how long did you use windows, how long have you used ubuntu? give it time, its better ;)
<bladezor> Does anyone have any experience with configuring multi-seat systems with Ubuntu?
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; The sda1 is extremely annoying lol, sorry to bother by the way
<jk_> i cant get windows back and this os sucks so much now i need to get a new tower
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: you need to make a new empty directory somewhere, and replace the /media/sda1 with the full path of this new directory
<xiix> thanks : i have 2 pcs on 4 port adsl router using ubuntu 7.10 - can i connect via lan to the other computer?
<Name> when i try to mount my external harddrive it says " only root can do that"
<binaries-AP1> xiix: i dont think you can connect two computers simply by connecting them with a lan cable
<Squawk> jk_? /join #moan
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: in the fstab file
<Stylee> Slart well it doesn't and nowhere on net I saw it
<ArthurArchnix> jk_: Just leave your name at the door with your address, our secretary will mail you your refund on Monday.
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; So I can't change the mount point of that partition on my computer?
<jk_> what refund?
<Slart> Stylee: hm.. I'm googling for it now.. let's see what is out there
<speeddemon8803> jk_, whining gets us nowhere in here. :)
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: here's an example:: in a terminal::  mkdir /media/windows
<Squawk> jk_, the point being, its free
<xiix> ? how can i share files?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: makes the directory, and then in fstab you replace /media/sda1 with /media/windows
<Squawk> jk_, if you think its crap, g find an alternative
<binaries-AP1> xiix: there has to be some form of hard ware inbetween that acts as a transmitter
<jk_> i no its free man but still man make it look a little better
<aghachi> indygunfreak: wtf lol theres no settings to change now aaah
<Squawk> jk_, look? err, change it?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: i forgot ... you have to use sudo to make the directory
<binaries-AP1> xiix: like a router
<Name> look better? i suppose you havent got compiz working then?
<ArthurArchnix> jk_: Do you have a question? If not please take complaints to #ubuntu-offtopic
<krammer> is it safe to run fsck?
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: you'ev done something i can't figure out... why were you changing screens anyways?.. thast what nvidia-settings is fr.
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; so I just do this on that drive, then have the computer mount the folder?
<xiix> theyre pluged into a 4 port adsl router, will that not work?
<Squawk> krammer, umount the drive before runnig it, but yes
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: fstab will mount it to wherever you say, provided the directory exists
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: i can do it with you now if you want
<jk_> can u help me get msn cuz i really need it bad becaues pidgin doesnt support camera?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly?
<krammer> I just want to see if there are any problems and How do un?mount the drive
<brobostigon> jk_: amsn does webcam
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Can I have it use a shortcut to mount? The thing is is that two of my drives also share data with windows, and I need to access some of the data on those drives....
<aghachi> indygunfreak, im trying to setup dual monitors, but when i do its gets scrolly, and i think its due to the first monitor cannot handle the second monitors refresh rate so i wanted to override the settigns to see if that works if not just go to normal and forget about it
<Stylee> thanks Star
<binaries-AP1> xiix: which distro are you running ?
<jk_> i tryed to install amsn but when i open it nothing happens i dont know like what to click
<Squawk> jk, google ubuntu msn webcam
<IndyGunFreak> aghachi: sorry, i gotta go.
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: i don't understand the question.  fstab will now mount them everytime you log in.  if you want to make a shorcut to these directories elsewhere, you can
<binaries-AP1> xiix: your online so the problem is probably that your folders havnt been given to the shared foled
<Slart> Stylee: are you sure the game is really running in fullscreen? I read someplace that it only uses a maximized window
<brobostigon> jk_: run amsn from cli, it will then show any errors when it runs in that terminal
<joanki> if i am looking for a phrase inside any file, what command do i type in terminal?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: or if you want to change the name of /media/sda1, you also can
<xiix> ? how do i share folder?
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys;  thats what I want to do
<Squawk> joanki, grep "phrase" filename
<joanki> thank you
<binaries-AP1> xiix: you should go to >system >administeation>sharedfolders
<PriceChild> xiix: system > admin > shared folders
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I want to completely change the current mount point
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok, where do you want it to be?
<Name> I am trying to use the command "mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/My Book -o force" but it keeps saying "only root can do this." but if i put "root mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/My Book -o force" it says "bash: root: command not found". I'm a linux noob so any help would be appreciated
<aghachi> indygunfreak: thanx for sticking with me!
<binaries-AP1> xiix: get samba or equivilant from the synaptic
<Squawk> Name, replace "root" with "sudo" in that command
<prince_jammys> Name: sudo  intead of "root"
<jk_> can i get a url where to get amsn? please
<Stylee> Slart then maybe the problem is in me having 2 monitors
<xiix> samba is already installed, and i shared folder but cant see it on other compuer ?
<brobostigon> jk_: just google amsn
<Name> Squawk and Prince_Jammys: i tried that to, it brings up the help info
<bladezor> jk_ Ubuntu uses Pidgin instead of MSN
<binaries-AP1> xiix: are you trying files from different OS`s?
<Zayne> Good afternoon! I'm considering installing Ubuntu, running off LiveCD right now, but unsure if my graphic card is fully supported. I was hoping for some advice..
<jk_> i know it uses pidgin but pidgin dont support webcam =(
<brobostigon> bladezor: pidgin does msn
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; I want the actual mount point to be "Disk C"
<bladezor> brobostigon, that's what I meant
<prince_jammys> Name: there's a space in  your file name!!!
<Squawk> Name, then you typed something wrong in the rest of the command, CAn you paste it exactly as you wrote it pls
<binaries-AP1> xiix> like windoze > linux?
<prince_jammys> !filenames | Name
<ubotu> Name: File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<bladezor> Does anyone have any experience with configuring multi-seat systems with Ubuntu? By multi-seat I mean being able to use two keyboards and mouse one computer with dual monitors running separate X servers.
<bladezor> on one computer*
<thannoy> Name: this lokks better : msudo ount -t ntfs-3g "/dev/sdb1/media/My Book" -o force   (just syntaxic correction)
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Okay...Can I get linux to interpret something as a space?
<xiix> both running ubuntu 7.10 but i go into network - can see windows network - but nothing in there
<Zayne> So.. anyone know if an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT is supported?
<thannoy> Name: * sudo mount...
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok conventionally this would still go in /media  (ie /media/Disk_C ) do you mind that?
<Slart> Stylee: hmm.. not to be nasty here.. but you did uncheck the "fullscreen" option in the configuration menu? under video?
<jk_> can u configure the ubuntu firewall?
<brobostigon> jk_: http://www.amsn-project.net/
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: avoid spaces in names, like a plague
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Nope. Just something other then "sda1"
<Slart> jk_: yes.. it's called iptables
<globe> Can anybody give me some hints as to how to recover un-finalized data from a DVD-RW?  dd returns nothing
<ravn> hey all
<Name> thannoy: still didnt work :(
<binaries-AP1> xiix: that would mean that theres nothing in the folder ?
<Zayne> ..Anybody?
<xiix> when i open the windows network folder nothing is in there
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok type:::   sudo mkdir /media/drive_c      <-- avoid the space
<Name> Squawk: i did past it exactly as typed
<thannoy> Name: try without "-t ntfg-3g"
<pange1> someone just asked me to provide a boot profiling on the ubuntu forums, but I already gave a bootchart and bootlog. What is boot profiling (couldn't find help on google...) ?
<jk_> brobo which one do i download the first one or the second? im a newbie at ubuntu
<xiix> and i cant see the folders i just shared
<Zayne> ..Am I invisible or something?
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; So I like that directory to my hard drive?
<Name> thannoy: "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1/media/My Book in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Name> "
<Slart> Zayne: nope..
<Stylee> Start the problem is that I can't see it, as it hide in the corner, I see just a small piece... I guess I will try to find the cfg or something
<speeddemon8803> !patience | zayne
<ubotu> zayne: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zayne> Oh.
<binaries-AP1> xiix: try restarting
<Squawk> Name, can you do it again, I lost it
<Starnestommy> Zayne: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
 * ArthurArchnix wonders who this Zayne is that slart speaks of...
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: the above command will create an empty dir by that name. in a minute we will remount the partition into that dir
<Slart> hehe
<thannoy> Name: try  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 "/media/My Book" -o force
<binaries-AP1> >xiix ; w. ctrl>alt>backspace
<Zayne> I didn't mean rudeness at all. I've just..never used IRC and honestly wondered if my text wasn't visible or something. Thank you for your response.
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys;Created
<brobostigon> jk_: run this in terminal , sudo apt-get install amsn
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: ok now we have to edit fstab the same way as before, replacing /media/sda1 with /media/drive_c
<Name> thannoy:"$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Name> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<Name> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/My Book: No such file or directory
<Name> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Name> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (My Book)
<Name> " does that mean it worked?
<FloodBot3> Name: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiix> would i have to set up the router, i already rebooted a couple times after adding share folders but still dont see thm
<jk_> CAN i make my pc dual boot after installing ubuntu or i had to do it before?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab_
<neeto> I need to reset my keymap to be for a defualt US keyboard (104 key, I think) How can I do this?
<Slart> Zayne: I'm guessing all the people that are here and awake saw your question.. but noone knew the answer right away.. if you had asked how to find info on supported graphics card you might have gotten an answer faster..
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; so I want to have it mount to there, save the gedit, unmount my drive, and remount it at that dir?
<brobostigon> !dualboot | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cew27> hi i need help, my mouse jumps abit when i am on firefox occasionally it ceases when i shut firefox and doesnt happen all the time but it is mighty annoying
<binaries-AP1> xiix: are you using the router right now ?
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: correct.  you will do  sudo umount /media/sda1 followed by sudo mount /media/drive_c
<xiix> yes i am
<Name> squawk:  I am trying to use the command "mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/My Book -o force" but it keeps saying "only root can do this." but if i put "root mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb1/media/My Book -o force" it says "bash: root: command not found". I'm a linux noob so any help would be appreciated
<thannoy> Name: that means you have to create the empty directory my book first, then retry..
<binaries-AP1> xiix: if so the router is running fine
<xiix> ok
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: once it's in fstab, the system knows what to mount in that mount point
<neeto> I need to reset my keymap to be for a defualt US keyboard (104 key, I think) How can I do this?
<xiix> but i want to send some files to the other computer - but cant figure out how to do it
<Name> thannoy: where and how? (as i said im new at this)
<Cew27> prince_jammys: hey dont suppose you can help me can you
<binaries-AP1> xiix: check to see that your firewall does not conflict your settings ( if you have one
<Cew27> prince_jammys: i posted this above hi i need help, my mouse jumps abit when i am on firefox occasionally it ceases when i shut firefox and doesnt happen all the time but it is mighty annoying
<nevermore> question.
<mneptok> answer: 42
<prince_jammys> Cew27: sorry that's a new one for me
<Slart> neeto: there are some keymap options in System, Preferences, Keyboard. See if you find anything useful there
<pange1> sorry to ask again: what does "profiling your boot" means when you've already used bootchart and bootlog?
<thannoy> Name: can you give me the result of "id -u" command ?
<brobostigon> nevermore: fire away
<nevermore> does anyone know if the Dell Ubuntu laptops will be sold with 8.04 directly after it's release?
<Cew27> prince_jammys: ok cheers
<Cew27> hi i need help, my mouse jumps abit when i am on firefox occasionally it ceases when i shut firefox and doesnt happen all the time but it is mighty annoying
<Squawk> Name, two points. First, mv "My Book" to "My_book". then you need a space after 3g and after sdb1. And finaly, you need to start the command with sudo
<ere4si> neeto: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or open the control center - select keyboard - default
<neeto> ere4si:  thanks
<mneptok> nevermore: no, it will probably take Dell a little while to pre-flight and remaster their custon .iso's
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Thanks!
<xiix> i dont have a firewall running
<Slart> pange1: I think I read about a profiling option for the boot process somewhere.. might have been a grub option.. can't really remember
<mneptok> nevermore: i can;t say for sure, but that has historically been the case.
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Alright, now to get Read/Write permission for my XFS file systems
<jk_> thanks so much brobo love ya man
<dannyboy> how can i get my broadcom wireless card to work?
<pange1> Slart: ok I'll reboot and see what grub offers me...
<jk_> no homo xD
<Name> thannoy: "id: command: No such user"squawk: Ill try that
<Slart> pange1: wait
<void^> !info bootchart
<binaries-AP1> xiix: run terminal type> netstat -r
<ubotu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly?
<rinaldi_> !wireless | dannyboy
<ubotu> dannyboy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nevermore> thanks, mneptok
<pange1> Slart: ?
<Slart> pange1: check the grub manual first.. or at least google for "+grub +profile" .. might save you a reboot
<pange1> Slart: haha good idea
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; My xfs defaults are "0 2", do I change them to "0 0"
<brobostigon> jk_: when you send me a message, put my nick infront
<xiix> ok. you want me to paste it in here?
<SkinnYPuppY> Synaptic says I need to purge an older version of vmware server. How do I do that?
<Slart> xiix: never paste more than one line in here.. use a pastebin
<mneptok> nevermore: np. i fully expect Dell will certify their shipping hardware and get a Hardy update to their customers.
<Slart> !paste | xiix
<thannoy> Name: try entering 'id' without quotes on a line and give me the number just after 'uid=' ?
<ubotu> xiix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Squawk> !sudo | name
<ubotu> name: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Squawk> !sudo | Name
<ubotu> Name: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<binaries-AP1> xiix: how many computers do you see> ip adresses
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: good question. i'm not sure
<jk_> brobostigon i did what u said now is saying myname@myname-desktop:-$ what should i do now?
<xiix> will this be it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57886/
<Name> thannoy: 1000
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: you could try leaving those alone, but mimicking the uid=,gid=,umask=  of the ntfs line
<Zayne> I read that list of compatible cards, and it doesn't mention mine at all. =[ Does that mean it's not at all possible?
<brobostigon> jk_: is it a black cli??
<xiix> i only see 1 ip
<jk_> brobostigon yes
<Slart> Zayne: is it a new card?
<Daisuke_Ido> color matters now?
<thannoy> Name: try    sudo mkdir "/media/My Book"; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 "/media/My Book" -o force,uid=1000,gid=1000
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: i'm not familiar with xfs options
<thannoy> Name: (all in one line)
<brobostigon> jk_: type in, sudo apt-get install amsn
<SkinnYPuppY> How do I purge a package with apt ?
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; Know someone that is? I have a friend that does, but he's gone at his parents
<brobostigon> jk_: then press enter
<prince_jammys> thannoy: Name or better yet, don't use a space in the name, use an underscore
<Photocopy> how do I run a shell script?
<Name> thannoy: that did it, thx alot:)
<binaries-AP1> xiix: there are two computers online
<jk_> brobostigon now its saying the same thing again
<Zayne> Yes, Slart. It was purchased perhaps two months ago.
<thannoy> Nakkel: ok, either prince_jammys tip is good (avoiding spaces).
<b0ha> SkinnYPuppY, apt-get remove packet_name --purge
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: last time i helped somebody with that i looked at a sample line in google
<xiix> is that good?
<SkinnYPuppY> b0ha: thanks
<Slart> Zayne: try googling for  "+ubuntu +ati +2600 +HD"  see if anyone else has tried getting it to work
<Photocopy> Anyone?
<binaries-AP1> xiix: go to the other computer and try to connect you the opposits shared folder, you will be prompted for a password
<jk_> brobostigon : thx man it  working now
<Slart> Photocopy: sh scriptname
<thannoy> Name: (upper msg from me)
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; WHatever I do in the fstab, it shouldn't cause my drive to fail right?
<prince_jammys> spaces in filenames == quick way to get acquainted with "Error: invalid parameter"
<Slart> Photocopy: or bash scriptname ... or just ./scriptname if it's set to executable
<Zayne> Okay, I will try that. Thank you, and brb for a bit.
<jk_> brobostigon Yu da best =D
<brobostigon> jk_: in what aspect??
<dannyboy> i already have the firmware installed and my card shows like if its installed but yet i cant detect any wireless networks around and i know there 2 here
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: right
<Photocopy> Slart: Permission denied.
<Photocopy> Slart: Yes done with sudo
<xiix> ok. windows networks smb ?
<ere4si> Photocopy, in nautilus right click it and select properties then select allow prog to run as executable - then right click and select run
<Photocopy> ere4si K
<prince_jammys> favoritefood0: check online for a sample.  google "mounting xfs fstab"
<ere4si> Photocopy, permission tab after properties - sorry
<jk_> brobostigon can you repeat what u said i didnt understand
<Slart> Photocopy: try this first.. sudo chmod a+rx scriptname
<Photocopy> ere4si: How do I allow that?
<thannoy> Name: the command I give you will not mount your NTFS after reboot.. You will have to retype it. The next time replace "My Book" by "my_boot", it will save you troubles if you want to "play" in the directory from command lines and some apps
<ere4si> Photocopy, there is a checkbox
<brobostigon> jk_: sudo apt-get install amsn
<favoritefood0> prince_jammys; thanks
<binaries-AP1> xiix: if both pcs have the same system, (unix) then there should not have to be any windows sharing applications involved
<ni1> hello everyone
<EnderTheThird> i'm probably asking in the wrong channel (sorry), but does anyone else have trouble with Xorg taking up 90+ % of the CPU in 8.04 Alpha 5?
<CorruptTerrorist> i need some help with my suspend/hibernate
<Photocopy> ere4si: Yeah i saw it it didnt work
<Slart> !hello | ni1
<ubotu> ni1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jk_> Brobostigon i installed it i signed in it works thx
<LjL-Temp> !hardy > EnderTheThird
<ere4si> Photocopy, do you own the file?
<brobostigon> jk_: that good,
<xiix> ok. but that is the only share through option i have
<Name> thannoy: ill remember that, thats fine though i only need it for this boot up so i can copy my backed up files
<Photocopy> I dont know, it was downloaded on this user and is in my home folder
<EnderTheThird> LjL-Temp:  thanks, didn't see that channel in the list
<Photocopy> Slart: Hold on ill try that after
<ni1> i have a question on how to get a infrared receiver and controller to work
<Slart> EnderTheThird: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<CorruptTerrorist> each time i put my computer into suspend, it just turns off!!!
<Slart> EnderTheThird: all the cool hardy guys hang out in there =)
<binaries-AP1> xiix: if you would like to share file between two computers , both of the computers must be configured to do so
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: sounds like hibernate is working as usual =)..
<xiix> how do i do that ?
<ni1> any1 know how to work a infrared receiver and controller?
<EnderTheThird> Slart:  i sense a little sarcasm, ha
<AntiUSA> what is the command to install a program with the .sh extension?
<CorruptTerrorist> slart... <CorruptTerrorist> each time i put my computer into <<<SUSPEND>>>, it just turns off!!!
<Slart> CorruptTerrorist: hibernate and suspend are... well.. not very well supported in linux.. it works sometimes.. on some models.. on some days... some of the time..
<Starnestommy> AntiUSA: sh file.sh
<Photocopy> ere4si I dont know, it was downloaded on this user and is in my home folder
<AntiUSA> cool, thanks
<bluewraith> AntiUSA, yet your from texas?  not to start a war, but there is an open door policy if I remember...
<binaries-AP1> xiix: go to the other computer and share its files over the network
<jk_> what antivirus does ubuntu have built in?
<PriceChild> !virus | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Flare183> hehe
<xiix> ok i try that first
<Starnestommy> jk_: it doesn't have any built in and it doesn need one, either
<Starnestommy> *doesn't
<CorruptTerrorist> !virus > CorruptTerrorist
<Slart> jk_: none.. there is clamav if you want to help save your windows-buddies
<Beric> Hello! I have MSI VR330 laptop, with Ubuntu 7.04 installed. When I plug in the headphones, the built in speakers wont mute. Cant even manualy mute them.
<Corty> Using kde, can I force the system tray to always show up two lines?
<kraypius>  is there a tutorial for getting bind, apache, ftp, and php all working properly and securely?
<Corty> I've got 13 and they are still side by side
<ere4si> Photocopy, the permission tab from a right click on the file will tell who owns it :)
<Name> !virus |  CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jk_> i had windows and i had to use all this anticrap and got to much mewmory
<ni1> any1 know how to work a infrared receiver and controller?
<jk_> now my computer faster and more space
<Corty> kraypius, securely, too?
<kraypius> right
<CorruptTerrorist> Name,  WHY did you do that??????????????
<knoppix> fglrx gave me a headache, any body could help
<Photocopy> ere4si I own it
<Corty> kraypius, well, webmasters would be useless if such wonderful tutorials would exist.
<Flare183> !who | CorruptTerrorist
<ubotu> CorruptTerrorist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<killown> I get runing screenlets  but when I use the show desktop feature the screenlets disappear can anyone help me?
<Slart> kraypius: why not look for separate howto's on each of those.. or you want apache to work with the ftp server in some way?
<ere4si> Photocopy, can you pasre the script?
<cambazz> banshee does not play radio - but I got sound
<cambazz> how can I debug
<CorruptTerrorist> Flare183, I D-I-D
<ere4si> !paste | Photocopy
<ubotu> Photocopy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Photocopy> Yes
<Name> CorruptTerrorist: just correcting your typo
<jk_> does linux protect from viruses you acidently download?
<CorruptTerrorist> Name, there was no typo
<bluewraith> Flare183, "Name" is a name. :)
<mrunagi> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cambazz> jk_: there are no viruses in linux
<kraypius>  slart, i know i cant find individual tutorials but like.. doesnt apache need to work with bind?
<Flare183> bluewraith: oh ok, sorry that was weird
<mrunagi> !virus | jk_k
<Slart> cambazz: run it from a terminal.. that should at least get you some errors to google for..
<ubotu> jk_k: please see above
<mrunagi> er
<kraypius>  its the dns/apache that im unsure about
<Starnestommy> windows viruses do not work in linux due to major OS-level differences
<levander> I'm having to use Windows drivers and ndiswrapper for my video card.  Should I use the XP or Vista drivers for it?
<Photocopy> ere4si http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57887/
<CorruptTerrorist> Name, W-H-Y did you make the bot send me a second antivirus message?
<Flare183> levander: xp
<ere4si> k
<nickrud> levander: you need the msdos driver with ndiswrapper and video
<cambazz> Slart: it wont give me any errors from the terminal
<levander> Flare183: thanks
<Slart> kraypius: nah.. not normally.. unless you want to do something weird for a LAN or so.. a normal webserver doesn't have to mess with bind (DNS server)
<Flare183> levander: no problem
<Flare183> nickrud: i used Xp Drivers and they worked fine
<cambazz> Start: it makes as if playing
<Corty> Is there any way i can force the system tray to always show up two lines using kde?
<cambazz> i guess it might be a codec
<nickrud> Flare183: video and ndiswrapper?
<Name> CorruptTerrorist: misunderstanding
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<LjL-Temp> CorruptTerrorist, why did you send a message to yourself to begin with?
<Slart> cambazz: then see if you can make it print out debug messages.. a --verbose switch perhaps.. or --debug
<jk_> can anyopne help me download frostwire or limewire?
<Flare183> nickrud: nope not that way but with hold up
<Photocopy> Corty: Try #kubuntu... I know its annoying to hear this
<Flare183> !limewire | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<PriceChild> jk_: sudo apt-get install frostwire
<CorruptTerrorist> LjL-Temp, i wanted to read that information
<Corty> Photocopy, Of course ;)
<KyleSloderbeck> Hey there, I've checked the forums and I have an error I cannot seem to find.
<nickrud> Flare183: I was being sarcastic, video doesn't use ndiswrapper
<LjL-Temp> !msgthebot > CorruptTerrorist
<Zyferian> Limewire is illegal for music downloading, for the record.
<Flare183> nickrud: yeah that's what I'm saying
<Photocopy> ere4si anything?
<cambazz> Slart: well it says plaing stream
<Slart> Zyferian: that would depend on what music you download.. or?
<Squawk> !ask | KyleSloderbeck
<Flare183> levander: you can't do that ndiswrapper is for wireless stuff
<ubotu> KyleSloderbeck: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zyferian> Slart: Well, that's probably true
 * bluewraith is feeling sorry for an overworked bot tonight
<CorruptTerrorist> LjL-Temp, i know... i got the (In the future, please use a private message to investigate)
<Slart> cambazz: I don't use it myself.. and I almost never listen to streaming music .. those were just general tips for trying to find out what might be wrong
<KyleSloderbeck> sudo dpkg --configure -a is supposed to work for my error in the synaptic package manager.  But nothing seems to be happening. I was downloading 7.10 and it got stopped between finishing.
<Beric>  Hello! I have MSI VR330 laptop, with Ubuntu 7.04 installed. When I plug in the headphones, the built in speakers wont mute. Cant even manualy mute them.Any ideas what is the problem?
<PriceChild> KyleSloderbeck: pastebin the output of that command
<cambazz> Slart: yeah it was a codec problem
<cambazz> i got some sound
<nickrud> !pastebin | KyleSloderbeck
<ubotu> KyleSloderbeck: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cambazz> slart: thanks btw
<Slart> cambazz: ah.. way to go =)
<Slart> cambazz: you're welcome
<ere4si> Photocopy, seems ok - try in aterminal    sudo chmod 0755 "file"
<yeltsinator> what's the name of the package that pulls in the compiling stuff?
<nickrud> yeltsinator: build-essential
<ArthurArchnix> Beric: You can try this solution here, it's meant for HP laptops, but it may work for you.
<Name> !frostwire > name
<yeltsinator> thanks nickrud
<jk_> how can i make my firefox browser letters biggger because they are so small
<Photocopy> ere4si: What now?
<bluewraith> jk_, View > Text Size
<Flare183> jk_: press control + plus button
<ArthurArchnix> Beric: Wait.. is it an intel audio card?
<chris0> jk_: or Ctrl+ mouse wheel
<Flare183> yeah that too
<ere4si> Photocopy, that should make it executable - in terminal type   ./"file"
<Beric> It is HDA_Nvidia, windows used a realtek driver for it
<ere4si> Photocopy, ./"file".sh
<gnychis> anyone know where alsa sound levels are stored?
<nickrud> jk_: for permanent minimum, edit-prefs->content , advanced font button, set the minimum size
<Photocopy> ere4si: exec: 54: /home/ben/warsow_0.42_unified/warsow.i386: Permission denied
<FFEMTcJ> when is the next version of ubuntu supposed to come out?
<LjL-Temp> !hardy > FFEMTcJ
<nickrud> FFEMTcJ: april
<binaries-AP1> whatis next version
<brobostigon> !hardy | FFEMTcJ
<ubotu> FFEMTcJ: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<CorruptTerrorist> each time i put my computer into suspend, it just turns off!!! how do i sort this out?
<Flare183> You mean what is
<Xintruder> Guys believe this or not, but ubuntu w/lan card drivers gives me a longer range than window xp's, also xp d/c alot and linux never did sicne instalaltion, same location, exact same location.
<jk_> i installed frostwire and its on applications>>internet but when i click it it dont open. whys that?
<Xintruder> Is this possible or am I crazy
<Flare183> CorruptTerrorist: you can't i don't think, It's your Power Supply
<ArthurArchnix> Beric: Nevermind. You just need to add the right option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-conf in all liklihood. For me it was  options snd-hda-intel model=laptop  but that could seriously mess up your sound. You need to find the right line, like that, but for your audio card. Mine is, as you can see, an intel card.
<ere4si> Photocopy, try in terminal   sudo chmod -v user:user ./"file" -
<CorruptTerrorist> Flare183, how is it?
<ere4si> Photocopy, where user = your login
<nickrud> jk_: did you install java? if not,  install  sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre in synaptic
<Photocopy> fuck
<ArthurArchnix> Beric: Excuse me, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Photocopy> oops
<Photocopy> sorry
<Photocopy> ,_,
 * nickrud backspaces
 * Flare183 says ok then....
 * CorruptTerrorist backspaces !language
<jk_> nickrud can u give me the thing so i can install it with the terminal?
<pak> Trying to install Windows XP using VirtualMachine, I'm on last step when I hit Start I get error message saying,
<pak> "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups.
<nickrud> jk_: sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<Beric> ArthurArchnix: Thanks, I'll check it out
<ere4si> Photocopy, say it don't type it :)
<Odd-rationale> pak: Did you add yourself to the vbox users?
<hischild> pak, you have to add yourself to the virtualbox group
<pak> i think i did
<Photocopy> ere4si: chmod: invalid mode: `ben:ben'
<pak> i'm not sure if i did it right, i'm sorry if i'm asking rookie questions
<hischild> pak, go to system->adminstration->users and groups
<Odd-rationale> pak: Double-ckeck. You will have to log out to tkae effect
<jk_> nickrud thank you
<nickrud> pak: you need to log out completely for it to take effect
<thannoy> CorruptTerrorist: You could try looking around "acpi", google it up. But As it was said before, it is not perfectly supported
<pignu> hi - i have a question, is it safe to run higher resolution then your monitor support, like, my monitor says it support 1024 x 768 16,7 mil colors, 24 bit intern support... i'm on laptop and i think thats quite small, is it safe to increase the resolution you run?
<gnychis> how do you get common icons on the desktop? like drives, trash, home directory... etc
<hischild> pak, click on groups, scroll down to virtualbox, click properties, make sure that it's ticked next to yourname
<CorruptTerrorist> thannoy, i don't think it acpi
<ArthurArchnix> Beric: I've found people that say that line works for your card too. So, you can try it. Restart, see if it works. If it doesn'twork after restart, go back in that file and remove that line, restart, back to square one.
<nickrud> pignu: no, you don't want to overdrive your monitor
<jk_> is it possible to make the desktop look like a giant cube and make it move around?
<hischild> jk_, it's called compiz-fusion
<pignu> ok :(
<chris0> pignu: you can, it just acts weird. your screen becomes like a little scrolly window, like the screen magnifier
<nickrud> !compiz  > jk_
<pike_> pignu: youll likely just get an 'out of range' error
<pak> it wasn't ticked!
<bluewraith> !compiz-fusion | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jk_> how do i make it?
<ere4si> Photocopy, ok - your user has a group you need to find - open users and groups from system in the menu - and can you link me to the paste again?
<pak> hischild - Thanks so much!!!!
<pignu> well its possible but i notice it shimmer
<hischild> pak, then tick it, click ok/apply
<pignu> alittle more
<hischild> pak, you're welcome
<Flare183> jk_: you install compiz-fusion
<Photocopy> ere4si: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57887/
<chris0> pignu: that's weird!
<jk_> okay thank flare
<Odd-rationale> pak: Don't forget to log out.
<Flare183> thanks*
<jk_> lol
<SkinnYPuppY> pak I did this 30 minutes ago just what they said works perfect
<pak> hischild - now log off? or just try virtual box again and pray it'll work?
<Photocopy> ere4si: How do I know what group im in?
<pak> Skinny - COOL !
<hischild> pak, logout
<hischild> pak, otherwise it won't recognize the new settings
<binaries-AP1> pak: you could try using wine, it will deffinitly give you better run time
<mthed> has anyone else had problems using compiz fusion. I have this problem where the top bar of the window (the one with close minimize window and so on) disappears.
<pak> wine is better then virtual box?
<KyleSloderbeck> !ask | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57888/plain/
<ubotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57888/plain/: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ere4si> Photocopy, right click your user and select properties - might just be a left click
<Photocopy> ere4si: This is a pretty bad mark against ubuntu... this big of a deal to run a script to run a freakin game.
<binaries-AP1> pak: Wine Is not Emulator
<Slart> pak: wine is different from virtual box
<Odd-rationale> pak: depends. what windows programs you need to run...
<jacobian__> X crashes every time I boot,  but if I do: sudo rmmod nvidia ; /etc/init.d gdm restart
<jacobian__> then everything is grand
<jacobian__> how can I get that not to happen?
<jk_> how do i erase the passwrod from my pc ?
<SkinnYPuppY> Virtual box method is easier
<Photocopy> ere4si: Im in the ben group
<Daisuke_Ido> jacobian__: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<gnychis> how do you get common icons on the desktop? like drives, trash, home directory... etc
<binaries-AP1> pak: wine contains the "translations" needed to run windows applications under a unix system
<pignu> i'm not sure who to folllow tho, one suggest its not good to overdrive the monitor the other says its ok, it just acts weird :(
<ere4si> Photocopy, that script says alot about arch - what do you need it for?
<jacobian__> Daisuke_Ido: It's been ages, I can't remember, this only started happening after an X update
<two_bits> hello... I have a problem with playing videos sometimes
<Photocopy> ere4si: executing it should make warsow run.
<Odd-rationale> I noticed that running XP in vbox uses less memory resources than running ie6 under wine. I am really impressed with vbox!
<two_bits> occasionally, my videos stop working and only show a green screen. The audio still works. I've tried different applications, but I have the same problems
<binaries-AP1> pak: if your using 7.10 then wine from the add remove appshould work flawlessly
<two_bits> i suspect gstreamer is the culprit
<Photocopy> ere4si: A game i played when i had windows but then i found out the zip has linux files too
<chris0> gnychis: to to the terminal and type gconf-editor. In there, you can tell it to display home/Computer/etc. on the Desktop
<ere4si> Photocopy, if it wants to interact with the system and you own it that won't work - see if you can find out if it should be somewhere other than your /home folder
<jacobian__> Daisuke_Ido: the crash is from a complaint about incompatible version numbers
<Viper111> guys i need help if u can help me
<KyleSloderbeck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57888/plain/ :)
<hischild> pignu, it depends on your monitor. In general, it's designed for a specific resolution. Going higher then that resolution is basically useless, it won't do you much good.
<speeddemon8803> !ask | Viper111
<ubotu> Viper111: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jk_> how come my ip is so easy to get?
<Flare183> !ask | Viper111
<tinman> Hmm, my x server is still not working, i seem to have made other things work, but now the mouse dosent work
<Flare183> oops
<tinman> any ideas?
<Photocopy> ere4si: How am i supposed to find that out? It came as a zip file. Where can I safely put it anyway?
<speeddemon8803> Flare183, beat you to it :)
<bluewraith> anyone know how to test if incoming port 80 is blocked by ISP? shieldsup reports all ports stealthed, even with router firewall off
<Flare183> speeddemon8803: yeah
<Viper111> i have ubuntu 5.04 i need to upgrade to the latst version what are the needed repositories to do that
<tinman> I tries choosing psaux and PS/2 fo r mouse
<tinman> didnt work
<Slart> jk_: your ip is easy to get? how do you mean?
<Flare183> !upgrade | Viper111
<ubotu> Viper111: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chris0> gnychis: it's in apps>nautilus.desktop
<Squawk> jpatrick, err, why did you just send me that?
<Photocopy>  ere4si: I run GW in wine out of my home folder... I dont see how this could be different.
<Viper111> i'll ytry thanks
<jk_> like everytimne i go to a site or anything else they say my ip how cna i make it notvisible?
<ere4si> Photocopy, there should be a forum/home page/wiki - it seems that it wants to acces your system and with you owning it it can't do that
<gnychis> chris0: thanks!
<jpatrick> Squawk: "we're getting a ton variations on this theme"
<chris0> gnychis: no prob.
<pak> So wine is better then virtual box right?
<binaries-AP1> jk_ use tor (firefox addon)
<pak> to run windows xp
<Slart> jk_: *sob*... just don't worry about it.. please.. trust me.. you .. do.. not.. have .. to ... worry.. about.. it
<Squawk> jk_, you cant make your ip invisible, otherwise how would they know hwere to send the data to
<Flare183> pak: depends
<bluewraith> jk_, Your IP is like your home address. Without it, you'd never get bills, or pizza, or visits from distant relatives.
<ere4si> Photocopy, there you go - try the good folks at #winehq - I don't do wine
<Photocopy> ere4si: They just include teh stuff, they dont have guides on running it in linux.. besides i figure it would have been the same as running a bat in winblows
<Flare183> bluewraith: yeah really
<Daisuke_Ido> Viper111: if you're still running 5.04, you may as well install 7.10 fresh
<Flare183> bluewraith: hehe
<pak> Flare - what is the benefit of either or?
<Photocopy> ere4si: Im not running warsow in wine
<killown> I use the  show desktop function a lot  and everytime i use it, the screenlets minimize too. theres a way to keep them always in the desktop?
<jk_> oh i thought they could hack me with knowing my ip
<tinman> Anyone have any ideas to get my mouse working?
<Squawk> jpatrick, you mean my submission? I just figured it fitted better than the "ask" output for a lot of situations
<pak> i'm new at this but i do need windows so which is the best way to go?
<Photocopy> ere4si: so wine has nothing to do with this at all
<ere4si> k
<hischild> pak, wine is not a virtual machine like virtual box is. Vbox can run basically every app, where wine cannot. Wine can run games, where vbox is not that good. It depends on the apps you're trying to run. So enlighten us, what apps do you want to run?
<Daisuke_Ido> because the upgrade process is going to be fraught with peril
<tinman> jk_: depends..
<jacobian__> Daisuke_Ido: Do you imagine a reinstall of nvidia might be in order?
<bluewraith> Flare183, Only one of those are welcome most of the time, though. :)
<Squawk> jk_, every website you ever visit knows your ip (unless you connect through a proxy)
<Photocopy> ere4si: It has linux crap in there.
<thannoy> bluewraith: your port 80 is open
<Flare183> pak: ok if you are like playing games then wine, but for like big things that is different
<pak> hischild - i would like to run office xp, vpn connection, basic office stuff
<pak> using windows :)
<Flare183> pak: like for example autodesk inventor
<GirlConfused> Woa.. this is a huge room!!!!!
<bluewraith> thannoy, thanks. were you able to connect to the apache server then?
<KyleSloderbeck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57888/plain/ has my problem on it.!!.
<jk_> the guy who was helping me install java
<thannoy> bluewraith: ops, error, skip my previoous msg
<Flare183> GirlConfused: yeap
<bluewraith> thannoy, blarg
<GirlConfused> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> jacobian__: possibly, but i don't know enough about the situation to know for sure
<hischild> pak, why do you want m$ office when you got open office? and there are vpn solutions for linux ... but yeah, for that you need vbox ...
<monte> xt hard drive (usb) 80 gib and it wont let me mount anyone kno why
<jk_> now its saying package configuration what do i d?
<pak> lol GirlConfused it is a HUGE room and FRIENDLY people
<KyleSloderbeck> jk_ what version are you using of ubuntu?
<GirlConfused> just installed Ubuntu...
<GirlConfused> P:)
<tanath> i seem to have a theme problem
<Flare183> GirlConfused: and a huge community
<jk_> im using 7.10
<GirlConfused> that's rather rare..
<GirlConfused> :)
<hischild> GirlConfused, who are helpfull ;-)
<KyleSloderbeck> Have you been to a website with flash?
<GirlConfused> friendly is rare..
<tanath> i changed to a dark theme and back, and now certain text is invisible (due to being white)
<pak> hischild - I'm just more comfortable using office, i'm trying open office but it's still lacking things I'm used to in office.
<jk_> i have
<GirlConfused> very much so
<tanath> i can't seem to change the colour
<Flare183> GirlConfused: yeah well welcome to the world of Ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> So..girlconfused, welcome to ubuntu, we are happy you decided to check us out :)
<Photocopy> GirlConfused: Dont think thats entirely true, alot of people here have given me alot of ignorant crap.
<pak> hischild - gona restart, hopefully i can install windows afterwards ;0
<ere4si> Photocopy, you own it but are getting permission probs and it looks like it wants to access the system - that won't work - someone else may know a workaround but I'm at the limit of my knowledge now - sorry
<binaries-AP1> Jk : there is a way to stay invisible,  ( your pc wont respond to pingings ) however these things are needed to compute. your computer also has a mac adress this does not change, however your network id (ip address) does change. it is assigned to you every time you connect to your router
<Flare183> Photocopy: well we don't try to do that
<jk_> but when i go to youtube the page starts going black and video goes really slow
<tanath> can anyone help me fix this?
<monte> i have an external hard drive (USB) 80 gig and it says it unable to mount anyone know why
<Flare183> !anyone | tanath
<ubotu> tanath: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> Photocopy: nevermind me.. I'm the black sheep of the community
<GirlConfused> Thank you! :) I am updating .. the beast..
<Photocopy> ere4si: That sucks cause now ill have to go over all this first stuff all over again
<tanath> Flare183, learn to read :P
<Photocopy> not you slart
<hischild> pak, i understand. I've heard about office running in wine, but it would be more usefull to run it in vbox in that case. Alongside your requirement for vpn, i suggest vbox
<Flare183> tanath: not me
<Beric> I wanted to edit, etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base , but it says I have no permission to save the edited file. How can I log in as root on Ubuntu?
<tanath> Flare183, hm?
<Flare183> !sudo | Beric
<ubotu> Beric: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nickrud> lart slart
<Slart> !root | Beric
<ubotu> Beric: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KyleSloderbeck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57888/plain/ help would be gratly appreciated.
<Flare183> @lart Slart
<tanath> Flare183, you're the one who directed the 'anyone' thing at me
<tinman> I was trying to fix x server after it suddenly stopped workig, i have finally fixed a few of the things but can't get the mouse to work, any ideas?
<Slart> yea yea.. sticks and stones ... etc
<Beric> Thanks all! :)
<Flare183> tanath: oh yeah sorry wrong nick
<Flare183> Beric: no problem
<GirlConfused> Hopefully when the update is done you guys can help me get my Nvidia drivers up and happy
<tanath> Flare183, you sure?
<jk_> CAN ANYONE HELP ME INSTALL FROSTWIRE PROPERLY please
<tinman> jk_: can you stop souting please?
<Flare183> tanath: yeah really sorry about that
<hischild> !shout | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flare183> !caps | jk_
<Slart> Beric: edit the file using "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" . That way the editor runs as root and can save the file
<Photocopy> ere4si: Its in the repos, but its incredibly out of date version
<monte> does anyone kno why an external hardrive will not mount
<pak> windows is installing :0
<hischild> GirlConfused, i'm fairly sure we can do that ...
<jk_> it was caps sorry
<hischild> pak, told you :-)
<tanath> can anyone help me fix this font colour issue?
<Slart> Beric: note.. gksu for gui apps.. sudo for command line stuff
<GirlConfused> yay thanks Hischild
<pak> hischild - you're great dude
<GirlConfused> i will PM you in a while
<KyleSloderbeck> My problems with synaptic package manager http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57888/plain/.
<Flare183> Beric: yeah and kdesu for kde programs
<pak> quick question - i'm in windows setup and its asking to install on Unpartioned space 3481 mb
<pak> is that right?
<pak> or should a create a partition in the unpartioned space?
<ere4si> Photocopy, may have found a helpful link - one min
<hischild> pak, that was easy :-) considering it took me 10 hours and a dozen ppl here to get my pc up and running :p you're more then welcome
<Slart> pak: windows setup?
<nickrud> KyleSloderbeck: sudo apt-get -f install , if that doesn't fix it, put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pak> correct windows setup
<pak> wow this is amazing , EVERYONE HERE IS HELPINGGGGG!!!! lol
<Slart> pak: wubi? or are you installing windows?
<Flare183> !wnidows | pak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wnidows - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tinman> pak: disdifragment you windows partition first, then make a partition then install
<binaries-AP1> pak: that wouldnt be emulation now would it ?
<pak> i'm installing windows
<Flare183> !windows | pak
<ubotu> pak: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<CorruptTerrorist> what's the password for /scripts/setup.php in phpmyadmin?
<Photocopy> is there a such thing as a swap partition too big?
<hischild> pak, you've created a virtual hard disk. you can just use any space it says it has as it doesn't affect yoru real hard disk
<Flare183> Photocopy: maybe
<pak> oh ok
<PriceChild> Photocopy: if its so big that you've got no space for .
<hischild> guys! he's using virtualbox for it ... ##windows wouldn't be much help in there
<pak> so the disk its showing is the space i created right?
<Photocopy> Flare183: How so?
<PriceChild> Photocopy: gah, /
<jk_> i dont got dualbot does that mena that windows xp is completely erased from my computer?
<hischild> pak, correct
<tinman> pak: you have ubuntu installed and are going to install iwndows?
<Slart> Photocopy: I think so, yes.. I think I read something about a big swap making a mess somehow
<tanath> this is really frustrating
<hischild> tinman, no, only in vbox
<tanath> i can't read certain text
<tinman> ahh
<Flare183> Photocopy: like if you make it too big i might just be too much swap space
<pak> hischild - format the partition using NTFS, FAT? quick for both also? which one ?
<Photocopy> Slart: Crap... Mines 7gb.
<ele-mugv> hi all
<Jowi> tanath, try log out and log in again
<hischild> pak, quick for ntfs
<pak> tinman - i'm trying to get use to ubuntu, have to take it slowly
<pak> :)
<tanath> Jowi, that's a thought
<Slart> Photocopy: but it might have been for kernel 1.5 or something.. it was a long time ago
<ere4si> Photocopy, there's a few bugs listed about that game being outdated...
<tinman> hischild: can you maybe help me with this x server issue, it stopped working but now i can get it to work but my mouse dosent work
<pak> hischild - thanks bro!
<jk_> is widnows xp completely erased from my computer or not?
<Jowi> tanath, probably some part of the old theme is still in use. loggin out would solve that
<tanath> Jowi, indeed
<hischild> tinman, i've had some serious issues with my own xserver ... i'll have to figure those out first i'm afraid  ...
<Flare183> jk_: maybe
<GirlConfused> guys is there a shortcut to switch between desktops?
<hischild> tinman, i'm currently back on metacity
<tanath> where would i file a bug report for an issue that affects most of the web? :P
<tinman> hischild: lol, okey
<nickrud> GirlConfused: ctl-alt-left/right arrow
<jk_> flare what do u mena maybe?
<GirlConfused> :-D
<pak> i hope dual desktops is a possibility with ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> jk_: are you logged into ubuntu right now?
<jk_> mean*
<KyleSloderbeck> Nickrud : There is no output to that command.
<ele-mugv> alt +ctrl +left
<jk_> yes im in ubuntu because i dont have dual boot
<Flare183> jk_: system, computer and see if there is another hard drive icon in the window
<hischild> GirlConfused, once you've got your drivers up and running you can enable the cube after which you can use ctrl alt leftarrow and rightarrow
<binaries-AP1> GirlConfused: enable them with prefeances
<nickrud> KyleSloderbeck: there will be something
<Slart> GirlConfused: depends on which desktops.. the compiz ones might be.. ctrl+shift+arrows.. or mousewheel on the desktop
<pak> does ubuntu support DUAL MONITORS?
<tinman> hischild: i have no idea what i am on, but vesa with some random bashing of my head on keyboard fixed it a bit but i killed my mouse in the process
<hischild> pak, yes it does
<Flare183> LjL-Temp: would it be a good time to do the traffic factiod
<pak> yes!
<DrX> pak: yes, but 7.10 has some issues with them
<GirlConfused> i cant wait for the cube!
<Flare183> !dualmonitor | pak
<ubotu> pak: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Photocopy> ere4si: Its okay, ill just give up on it.. linux is freakin hard
<prince_jammys> jk_: type in a terminal::   sudo fdisk -l    <-- and see if there's a partition marked "NTFS"
<GirlConfused> and the wobbley windows
<hischild> tinman, alright ... in console type --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <--
<pak> flare why do you type like that?  !dualmonitor | pak
<Photocopy> GirlConfused: If you're coming from windows you probably wont use the cube much
<binaries-AP1> GirlConfused: get compif config
<tinman> hischild: yeah, that's what i have been doing
<Slart> GirlConfused: overrated.. you'll be watching it spin for 10 minutes and then shut it down forever =)
<GirlConfused> umm...
<tanath> Photocopy, some things may be difficult at first, but it's worth it
<Flare183> GirlConfused: you get your video card fixed then you can install compiz
<GirlConfused> :)
<binaries-AP1> GirlConfused: get compiz config
<nickrud> KyleSloderbeck: even if it's as little as Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree  Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tinman> hischild: trying random configuration till i found one that worked :<
<Flare183> pak: easier
<jk_> this is what it says
<GirlConfused> im getting it in the 250mb update.. go slow on me here
<jk_>  sudo fdisk
<Photocopy> tanath: I just dont understand why executing a shell script isnt as easy as execing a bat in windows... but i hav eto go
<tanath> Photocopy, to avoid all the hassles of windows (ie., viruses, spyware, etc)
<Flare183> pak: instead of actually talking to the bot
<tanath> Photocopy, it should be
<jk_> this is waht it says lol
<DrX> can a regular user add items to a GNOME menu?
<prince_jammys> jk_: no::  sudo fdisk -l
<CorruptTerrorist> what's the password for /scripts/setup.php in phpmyadmin? it keeps asking for a username and password
<jk_> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<jk_> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<jk_>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<jk_>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<jk_>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<jk_>   ...
<hischild> pak, when ppl say something like !dual | pak, watch for the message ubotu gives just after that. He's a bot responding .
<Flare183> !paste | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ere4si> Photocopy, tried reading here? - http://www.warsow.net/forum/
<ele-mugv> I'm running at internet connection using my n73 and a bluetooth adapter
<Slart> Photocopy: it is.. but there are broken scripts in linux as well as in windows
<tanath> Photocopy, unless it's a security issue
<hischild> jk_, use pastebin please.
<PriceChild> "/script exec $ENV{'TZ'}='Europe/London';"
<PriceChild> gah
<tinman> CorruptTerrorist: root with no password for default?
<Photocopy> tanath it gives me permissions errors when im the owner, it gives me all kinds of other hell.
<tanath> Photocopy, security/permissions
<Flare183> jk_: or the bot will kick you
<tanath> Photocopy, needs to be executable too
<Photocopy> Slart: Its from a pretty reliable source
<prince_jammys> jk_: with an -l   on the end
<Photocopy> tanath: I did both those
<ere4si> Photocopy, tremulous is supposed to be good
<CorruptTerrorist> tinman, no
<Flare183> PriceChild: oops right?
<Photocopy> ere4si: It's not, I speak from experience.
<Slart> Photocopy: it can still be broken.. or need some stuff before it can run
<tanath> Photocopy, hm. how much time do you have?
<Flare183> ere4si: tremulous rocks
<Photocopy> tanath: Ill have forever and ever after I get back from the lan party
<tanath> Photocopy, whatever it is, isn't a common issue i think
<CorruptTerrorist> htpasswd.setup...  'admin:*'
<jk_> This is what i got right now
<jk_> evice Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jk_> /dev/sda1   *           1       19272   154802308+  83  Linux
<jk_> /dev/sda2           19273       19457     1486012+   5  Extended
<jk_> /dev/sda5           19273       19457     1485981   82  Linux swap / Solari
<tinman> CorruptTerrorist: that's the default i believe, unless you changed it
<FloodBot3> jk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ere4si> Photocopy, k - I don't game
<Photocopy> tanath: But i got like 10 mins now
<Flare183> jk_: please use the pastebin
<Photocopy> ere4si: For the record yknow -P
<jk_> whats pastebin?
<Photocopy> ere4si =P*
<Slart> jk_: pastebin.. haven't I told you this already?.. never paste more than one line in here.. never ... ever
<Flare183> !paste > jk_
<tanath> Photocopy, well, i'm sure someone can help you. i actually need to go too :/
<jk_> sorry
<prince_jammys> jk_: stop pasting.  it looks like windows is gone
<Flare183> jk_: no problem just please don't flood
<Photocopy> tanath: I stumped a guy with my problem.
<ere4si> Photocopy, don't give up 'cause its' new and takes some time
<Flare183> I got to go people
<pak> *just curious* When you're running xp on virtual, when you install something does it install on xp or on ubuntu? for example office xp?
<HangukMiguk> I used a third-party repository to update pidgin to 2.3, but now, since 2.3.1 is in the multiverse, i'm trying to switch pidgin back to updating from the main repository.  however, after deleting the third-party repositories, it still shows their version number as the latest version.  help?
<GirlConfused> hey guys, this update is going to take like 40min and I am sleepy so I will see u all in like 8 hours then you can help me get the nvidia stuff done and all the eye candy and make some serious recommendations around must have software! until then
<Slart> you're trying to play warsow, right? I had that up and running before.. wonder what I did...
<ele-mugv> how do i distribute an internet connection\
<tanath> Photocopy, you did chmod +x ?
<hischild> pak, it's a completely seperate thing. Nothing is switched between ubuntu and xp when using vbox.
<Photocopy> ere4si: Been using linux for almost a year now... and am not that happy with it... I get the weirdest of problems
<Photocopy> Slart: Right
<tanath> Photocopy, no errors?
<jk_> whos like the owner of ubuntu?
<Slart> jk_: canonical
<Photocopy> tanath: No i didnt do that
<LjL-Temp> HangukMiguk, you will need to uninstall the installed copy
<xxx> Ciao
<tanath> Photocopy, what shell? what's the exact error?
<Photocopy> jk_: Like, canonical or something
<binaries-AP1> GirlConfused: that wont be very hard, it will be in system preferances
<pak> hischild - so when you install something how do you choose where to go?
<tanath> Photocopy, do that to make it executable
<jk_> why did he make it free?
<Photocopy> tanath: Idk what a shell is.. Errors like permission denied
<LjL-Temp> jk_, ubuntu has no proper owner, anyway ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only
<hischild> pak, it goes on the virtual disk that you created for windows
<Photocopy> tanath: I made it executable from the properties window
<pak> it'll automatically know?
<Flare183> jk_: umm the founder is Mark Shuttleworth
<Flare183> !sabdfl
<KyleSloderbeck> Nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57890/. is what i got
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Slart> jk_: it's a linux distro.. it's hard to make it ... not-free.. while still using the kernel and the gnu stuff
<tanath> Photocopy, then how do you know it's not running?
<Photocopy> Flare193 theres a mark shuttleworth at my school... haha
<tanath> Photocopy, if it's a script, you should be running it in a terminal
<Flare183> !sabdfl | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: please see above
<tanath> Photocopy, that way you can see any output
<Flare183> Flare183 yeah that's me
<Photocopy> tanath: I did try to run it in a terminal
<Slart> jk_: besides... I think he's got enough kaching already..
<Photocopy> tanath: Thats where I get permission denied.
<tanath> Photocopy, by what means? what command?
<binaries-AP1> GirlConfused: it has a nice graphical user interface with some cool buttons and stuff ................have fun with its many many options
<LjL-Temp> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Photocopy> tanath: sh file.sh
<tanath> Photocopy, then do 'chmod +x filename' in terminal
<tanath> Photocopy, try './filename' instead
<Slart> chmod a+x
<tanath> Photocopy, after the chmod +x
<Slart> or you don't need the first letter?
<Flare183> see you guy later after I get done taking the SAT
<Photocopy> tanath: jesus... later I don't have time.. and the ./filename didnt work either
<tanath> Slart, i never used that
<tanath> Photocopy, ok, well good luck
<Photocopy> tanath: I appreciate the help but ill try tonight or tomorrow.
<CorruptTerrorist> what's the password for /scripts/setup.php in phpmyadmin? it keeps asking for a username and password
<pak> It's installing xp right now but the mouse isn't moving ??? what did i screw up on?
<Photocopy> I gotta go in 10
<neeto> My delete key stopped working, how can I fix this?
<Slart> tanath: ahh.. it assumes 'a' if you don't put something there.. sweet.. learning new stuff all the time
<binaries-AP1> pak : chill out man read a manual or something
<nickrud> KyleSloderbeck: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<binaries-AP1> pak:
<ere4si> neeto: try hitting it harder :)
<tanath> neeto, when did it stop? what changed?
<Gibb> how do I see my symlinks?
<binaries-AP1> pac: this is normal
<tanath> neeto, make sure there's nothing under the key :P
<KyleSloderbeck> Nickrud: I got it to work with the last thing you told me to write in. I had to do a few things before that would work though. Thanks a ton.
<neeto> ere4si: now it's broken for good... thanks for the suggestion :( jk
<Viper111> guys i have ubuntu hoary i need to upgrade it to the latest version
<tanath> neeto, found a paperclip in a keyboard before that got stuck under the u key
<nickrud> KyleSloderbeck: glad to point you in the right direction ;)
<ere4si> neeto: oldish keyboard?
<neeto> naw brand new
<Viper111> i tried to edit the repositories to breezy but it dodnt work
<Slart> Viper111: if I were you I'd go with a fresh install
<neeto> tanath: it's software.
<monte> hey can someone help me. i put and external hardrive on and it said it cannot mount.
<Jowi> HangukMiguk, you can, in synaptic, select the package and go to Package -> force version, and chose the repo you want.
<tinman> Hmm, any way to make the mouse protocol be auto detected? i am reading about somethin regarding editing xorg.conf to "Protocol" "auto" but the exact instructions are not given.
<tanath> neeto, change the keyboard layout?
<nickrud> Viper111: breezy is dead, it doensn't have official repos anymore (that is, supported ones)
<Viper111> Slart man i have ubuntu 5.04 CD only
<neeto> tanath: Because when I press the delete key, whatever I am using responds, but not by deleting.
<robokop> i f*ck-up my grub, and when i try to do a grub-install it gives me "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<robokop> "
<Viper111> so wat should put
<tanath> neeto, sounds like it's mapped to something else. can you figure out what?
<Gibb> how do I see a list of my symbolic links?
<neeto> tanath: I've tried that.... hasn't helped
<Slart> Viper111: well.. they are free to download.. or you can get one in the mail..
<tanath> neeto, play around in System > Prefs > keyboard ?
<neeto> tanath: I installed xkeycaps and nothing lights up when I hit delete
<hischild> !grub | robokop
<ubotu> robokop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tanath> neeto, that's when it started?
<Viper111> Slart man what should i do in specfic to upgarde to the latest
<tanath> neeto, did you try uninstalling it?
<binaries-AP1> Viper111: format and clean install
<Slart> Viper111: I don't know how to do it on hoary.. I'm not even sure you can upgrade to the latest..
<Viper111> ok i did now
<Slart> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neeto> tanath: xkeycaps? it was something I installed to fix the problem... xmodmap is a different story
<tanath> ah
<mrunagi> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Viper111> ubotu i tried ur list but it didnt work
<neeto> tanath: I don't want to use xmodmap at all, I don't have any use for it... is there a way I can stop it from loading?
<tanath> neeto, i have xmodmap... haven't messed with it in months though, and don't remember how to do stuff with it :P
<CorruptTerrorist> after installing phpmyadmin via the synaptic package manager, the setup script asks me for a username and password... what is it?
<mkz> question: if I want a script to be executed daily from cron as root user, is it enough to add a symlin in /etc/cron.daily to my script?
<Slart> ubotu is a bot.. he isn't really smart yet
<tanath> neeto, make sure it's not in your sessions...
<Viper111> hehe sorry now i found
<neeto> tanath: alright /etc/X11/xinitrc?
<Viper111> Slart so what should b done??
<pak> LOL the entire time - my mouse was stuck in the xp screen and i couldn't bring it out here to type lol, just realized its CTRL :)
<Gibb> So theres no way to get a list of my symlinks?
<tanath> neeto, no, that's system stuff
<neeto> tanath: ~/.*?
<tanath> neeto, System > Prefs > session
<tanath> neeto, there are a couple files in the home dir that can autostart stuff too, but i forget what they are
<Jowi> Viper111, 5.04 is very old. there is no way to upgrade that version (to my knowledge). A fresh install is recommended.
<tanath> neeto, but make sure it's not in your gnome session
<monte> hello does any one in this room know why and external hardrive will not mount
<tanath> neeto, or wherever you put it to start when you installed it
<Slart> Viper111: you have my recommendation.. reinstall .. I can't help you with upgrading.. but ask the channel.. perhaps someone else knows
<tanath> neeto, and, if you don't want it, why not uninstall it
<neeto> tanath: got it. I forgot, I was trying to do something with... something, can't quite remember and I put a startup script for it :( My bad, thanks for the help
<tanath> neeto, that's what i figured :)
<Viper111> so if i installed 5.04 i cannt install pakages?
<jk_> how can i remove passwrod from when i log on to the computer?
<Slart> Gibb: symlinks are just files.. they can be all over your system.. why do you want a list of them all?
<tanath> jk_, there's an autologin feature
<pak> Is there a guide to beginners with Ubuntu installing XP using virtual machine, this way I can pretty much avoid all the questions please?
<Jowi> Viper111, the reason why there is no upgrade path for you is because 5.04 support ended in late 2006 and the version after that ended in 2007. so you can't upgrade easily.
<Gibb> Slart, I have a problem with my usplash not displaying and a forum post said to check your symlinks
<tanath> jk_, System > Admin > Login window
<binaries-AP1> Viper111: your system is outdated, you could add repositories for the newer versions
<Jowi> binaries-AP1, Viper111 won't help. no way to upgrade 5.04
<Viper111> where i can get these repositories to put them
<pange1> I struggling with Cisco VPN on my freshly installed Ubuntu - is it possible that Cisco VPN just doesn't work with the amd64 version or is it completely unrelated ?
<binaries-AP1> pak: get wine
<hp> hi, i want to install ubuntu 7.04, but everytime i run the cd, the screen just blacks out after a while, and no installation appears. How can i overcome this?
<Slart> Gibb: oh.. my usplash haven't been working for a year or so.. I just turned it off... I don't really know what symlinks they might be talking about... but ask the room about how to fix usplash instead.. you might get better answers that way
<CorruptTerrorist> after installing phpmyadmin via the synaptic package manager, the setup script asks me for a username and password... what is it? /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf >> http://pastebin.com/m2ea05ea9
<Viper111> i can download the latest one??
<jk_> is vista home premium as secure as linux?
<pak> binaries - I've gotten virtual, it fits my needs cause i need to use windows programs not games or anything..
<Gibb> Slart, ah, howd you turn it off? Id rather do that
<Jowi> hp, try the alternate cd
<Starnestommy> jk_: it's less secure by default
<Jowi> !alternate | hp
<Slart> jk_: don't ask that here.. you'll only get one sided answers
<ubotu> hp: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<nickrud> Viper111: you can go to releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 to download the latest release
<hp> thank you
<Viper111> ok thanks man
<Slart> Gibb: hmm.. run this in a terminal "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst". you should get a text editor window with the config file for grub
<crush_groove> ok I had sound .. but not in foxfire .. so I changed the ff config to aoss  still had sound .. all of a sudden now I have no Media* Sound .. at all
<gpled> 7.10 hangs on loading ide-floppy  modual during install, any ideas how to get pass this?
<Jowi> Viper111, see here for a nice overview of which versions are supported: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#Releases
<crush_groove> is there a way to restore original soung.config?
<Daisuke_Ido> gpled: do you have a floppy drive?
<Gibb> Slart, ok, I can swing that. What do I edit out to get rid of the graphical usplash?
<Slart> Gibb: hang on.. I have to check my own file here...
<pange1> sorry I misformulated the question - does Cisco VPN work on linux 64b ? I didn't find any information about it with google.
<jk_> why after installing java i stil cant watch videos?
<gpled> Daisuke_Ido: has what looks like an iomaga drive
<Gibb> Slart, thx
<Starnestommy> jk_: you need flash, not java, for youtube
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a floppy then
<Daisuke_Ido> gpled: is the floppy disabled in the bios?
<gpled> nope
<jk_> can i get flash from the terminal?
<Starnestommy> jk_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<binaries-AP1> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slart> Gibb: somewhere about halfway to the end there is a line that starts with ## additional options to use with the default boot option.. and a couple of lines further down you have # defoptions ....  right?
<mrunagi> can someone tell me why on a live cd i can see my network with smbtree but n ot with the network menu?
<Slart> Gibb: can you paste the line that starts with # defoptions
<gpled> going to try disabling the floppy in bios
<jk_> it says that installation was interupted and to manually run gpkh?
<Gibb> Slart, yeah defoptions=quiet splash
<Gibb> # defoptions=quiet splash
<Slart> Gibb: ok.. just remove the "splash" part.. and voila.. no more splash
<pak> Is it possible to make a shortcut for XP using VirtualBox, instead of always having to go through virtual box and selecting it from there?
<Gibb> Slart, cool, so the line should be # defoptions=quiet? the # stays in front?
<Slart> Gibb: correct
<jk_> why want terminal alow me to install flash it says to manually run gpkg
<Gibb> Slart, thank you. Do I have to edit the menu.lst~ file as well? someone in here said that yesterday for another issue
<Slart> Gibb: so save the file.. and then run this in a terminal to make the changes take effect.. "sudo update-grub"
<Slart> Gibb: nah.. ~files in linux are usually backups
<CorruptTerrorist> after installing phpmyadmin via the synaptic package manager, the setup script asks me for a username and password... what is it? /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf >> http://pastebin.com/m2ea05ea9
<Slart> Gibb: good thing to have if you mess something up..
<Gibb> Slart, great, you rule. thanks again. anything else after sudo update-grub?
<Slart> Gibb: nope.. you're done
<Gibb> :D
<jk_> can someone help me install flash using the terminal?
<Starnestommy> CorruptTerrorist: check /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup
<CorruptTerrorist> Starnestommy, it has admin:*
<Slart> jk_: run this "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<aghachi> i have dual screen setup, they both have a menu bar on top so is this file in use? Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<mrunagi> how do you cd to a network folder?
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: certain packs are used during the intallation. some of them are removed by by default after the installation, since they usually arnt nesecary. you can add which ever pacages you like with the add/remove option or by using the synaptic package manager
<mrunagi> in the terminal
<jk_> Slart it says manually run dpkg
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: what do you mean
<mrunagi> i installed samba and i can smbtree to see the network but not in nautilus
<Slart> jk_: then do as it says
<mrunagi> how can i access the network with terminal
<pak> Anyway to give windows more space from  your ubuntu drive?
<mrunagi> pak reformat
<pak> that sucks
<mrunagi> yup
<Slart> mrunagi: I suppose there are more than one way.. but you could mount a shared drive or ftp site in a folder.. and then cd to that folder
<mrunagi> give it half and half
<pak> no other way
<CorruptTerrorist> Starnestommy, it just has                   admin:*
<mrunagi> Slart: i cannot see the network in nautilus
<ere4si> pak: gparted can resize unmounted partitions
<Slart> mrunagi: check the places menu..
<Starnestommy> CorruptTerrorist: use either * or a random password
<pak> where do i get that from?
<mrunagi> ere4si: pak i would not reccomend that with data on it
<binaries-AP1> pak : use wine its tiny and runs beautifully if not perfectly, now i cant help you with that any more
<mrunagi> i would not resize a partition with data on it
<mrunagi> gparted likes to lose data and overlap partition tables
<jk_> slart  i dont get what its saying can yopu explain?
<mrunagi> Slart: its not in places
<Slart> jk_: what is the error message?
<Slart> mrunagi: in places click "Connect to Server"
<aghachi> i have dual screen setup, they both have a menu bar on top so is this file in use? Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<jk_> dpkg was interupted you must run dpkg manually
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: find the network folder and attempt to connect to the folder with the cd (change directory) command
<CorruptTerrorist> Starnestommy, just keeps asking
<Slart> jk_: that's all?
<Starnestommy> CorruptTerrorist: try sudo htpasswd -c /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup admin
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: the easest way for me to do this is to copy a files location ( right click > copy ) and type cd and paste the location in the terminal
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: thats my question..........how do you cd to a network folder
<jk_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Atchoum_> join #Komuneco
<mrunagi> if i was able to see the network on nautilus i could do that
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: like this cd networkfolder
<Slart> jk_: ah.. it tells you... right there.. between the ' ' chars.. run that in a terminal
<aghachi> i have dual screen setup, they both have a menu bar on top so is this file in use? Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<kraypius>  i just tried to install sendmail and i got: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: you have to know its location
<jk_> slart it syas this now
<jk_> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<nickrud> kraypius: close any other open package manager
<deltar> must be with sudo
<pak> is there a shortcut to launch xp from ubuntu?
<ere4si> kraypius, is there another synaptic open?
<kraypius>  this is from cmd using apt-get
<CorruptTerrorist> Starnestommy, thanks
<mrunagi> i have \\1000/c
<kraypius> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Slart> jk_: it needs super user priveleges.. ie you have to be root.. and how do you do that?
<nickrud> kraypius: yes. It's telling you some other application (like synaptic) is open
<jk_> i am the super user lol its my computer
<twiztr> I just installed Ubuntu on my computer, but when it boots up, or shuts down, my monitor goes blank and says signal outside of range. I configured xserver to detect my monitor right, but it still does it.
<Slart> jk_: but there is a special command to run things as root..
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: do you know what // means?
<jk_> how do i do that?
<Slart> jk_: sudo..
<kraypius>  oic it thx
<twiztr> So when GRUB runs, I cannot select which OS I want, because it's blank.
<mrunagi> no
<Slart> jk_: so.. you put sudo in front of that other command.. sudo dpkg etc etc...
<rinaldi_> hi i can't access my shared folders on my windows pc, what could i be doing wrong?
<nickrud> twiztr: but at some point you get a usable display in X?
<twiztr> nickrud: It works fine, as soon as it boots the GUI.
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: no
<kLownish> i am trying to add a printer via LDP, whenever i enter the hostname, and the printer name, it freezes, anyone know why?
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: is there a special reason why youd lie to connect using the terminal ?
<mrunagi> lie?
<nickrud> twiztr: try editing /etc/usplash.conf to a res your monitor knows
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: what do you mean
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: since if you just want to share cumputer folders then its alot easyer to usy samba
<jk_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<jk_> iljaz@iljaz-desktop:~$
<jk_> what do i do now?
<Slart> yes, mr mrunagi... *pointing flashlight in face*.. are you hiding something??? eh? ;)
<Slart> jk_: try that command you tried to start with.. to install flash
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: i ahve samba installed
<mrunagi> nautilus doesnt see the network
<mrunagi> smbtree sees the network
<mrunagi> i need to transfer a picture file over the network
<twiztr> nickrud: Thanks, that should work. It's set to 12something by 1024, and my LCD wont work with anything bigger then 1024x800 or w/e.
<mrunagi> i dont know what you mean by 'hiding something'
<jk_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jk_> iljaz@iljaz-desktop:~$
<jk_> thats what it syas now
<capttwinky> hi - I am looking for some web ref. to trouble shoot problems with my virtual terminals - specifically, chvt isn't working - where do I start?
<Slart> jk_: ah.. you've been here before.. it tells you what to do
<crush_groove> where is sound.config located?
<kLownish> nevermind, I fixed it.
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: connecting a terminal to another computer basicly gives you a small server , with many more functions then simply one computer has
<jk_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jk_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jk_> iljaz@iljaz-desktop:~$
<binaries-AP1>  mrunagi: its complicated , but its alot easyer to use a graphical user interface
<jk_> lol this is really hard
<Starnestommy> jk_: put sudo before the command
<Slart> jk_: apt-get needs super user priveleges.. ie you have to be root.. how do you solve this?
<rinaldi_> i can't access any of my samba shares from my windows pc as my ubuntu box isn't even shown in my windows network folder...
<nickrud> jk_: keep in mind: any time you do administrative tasks, you need to run the command with sudo. Also, don't paste here
<mrunagi> if i binaries-AP1if i COULD use nautilus i WOULD
<david_> I am not able to send emails out from my server for some reason using phps mail() function. it returns a 1 so the sending seems good and according to the log the log files look like this http://pastebin.ca/923944
<mrunagi> nautilus doesnt see the network..........
<flowOver> can i somehow make vbox start a vm on startup?
<david_> and port 25 is not being blocked
<david_> an ideas?
<binaries-AP1> or if its a real small file you can simple open a chat messenger and push the file through. or you can send it to an email address and then get your mail on the other computer. there are a thousand different ways to push a file thru
<DrX> mrunagi:  nautilus has been said to be buggy and i have experienced issues with it as well
<mrunagi> which is why i prefer kde
<mrunagi> smbtree sees the network machines
<mrunagi> i just want to transfer 1 image file to one of the network pcs...
<Slart> nautilus is... well... it's what programmers tell their kids will come and eat them if they don't behave..
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: oh like that i see
<flowOver> rinaldi_: same workgroup?
<xopey> How do i set the default umask for sftp transfers?
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: well you should look to see that which ever windows system your running (gnome) or (kde) has such file sharing capabilitys. for myself samba does the trick
<jk_> slart now it gave this blue screen saying configure sun-java
<nickrud> david_: first, your relayhost is localhost. Are you set up to send mail over the net from sendmail? (shudder). Second, is email@email.com a real address?
<rinaldi_> flowOver: how can i find that out? my mediatomb and mythtv server is showing up... but not mshome
<mrunagi> i have samba installed binaries-AP1
<Slart> jk_: sounds like it's working as it should.. way to go
<Flats> I have a dual boot XP/Ubuntu system.  I screwed up my boot loader so it's just windows now.  What's  the easiest way to get lilo back
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi:
<mrunagi> !grub | Flats
<ubotu> Flats: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dsofwef> will the server cd install with 54mb ram?
<jk_> slart thank you
<Slart> jk_: you're welcome
<Lokian> Hi all
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: ?
<Lokian> How do I setup my Ubuntu machine as a sort of firewall?
<dsofwef> will the server cd install with 54mb ram, or i guess more importantly, will it even BOOT?
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: if the pacage is broken go to synaptic > select sepcial filters > broken packages > reload and apply
<david_> to number 2 the answer is no, I changed it physically the actual address that I am trying to send it to is something else, as for the first one I believe I am
<mrunagi> if it was broken i wouldnt see it in smbtree would i?
<killown> does anyone here have screenlets running?
<rinaldi_> flowOver: this is strange. the 3rd question i've asked on irc today and each time the problem is suddenly solved in front of me..
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: srry apply then reload
<Lokian> I want to run moblock between my real firewall and my network
<david_> how do I check to make sure that I am ore not?
<Slart> dsofwef: perhaps =).. I'm not really sure.. you're getting close to the minimum system requirements..
<david_> I ran some tests that I saw on a faq site and they all seemed to match what was said
<aghachi> why when i try to delete things it says i dotn have permiison
<david_> so tahts why I believe I am
<binaries-AP1> then perhaps the other computer to wich you are trying to send this file, has not yet been configured to accept the network sharing
<gnychis> how do you get a file type to always associate with a specific application?
<Sindacious> Does anyone in here know why Ubuntu won't allow me to go any lower on the partition size here http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181/abyssl2/Screenshot.png ?
<hischild> dsofwef, i'm almost certain it'll boot ... but wether it's fast ... that's the second thing ...
<Slart> gnychis: right click on it... properties.. open with
<gnychis> Slart: it doesn't hold, when i go to open int again it opens with the old app again
<hischild> dsofwef, and you'll need a fairly decent swap partitition ....
<ere4si> gnychis, right click it and select "open with"
<aghachi> owner root?
<Dritzen> I'm going to be installing Windows XP AFTER already having installed Ubuntu.  What steps will I have to take to get a linux bootloader back again?  I imagine I'll need to boot off of an ubuntu livecd
<aghachi> how do i become the owner
<Slart> gnychis: isn't there some kind of checkbox for "always open with this program" or similar
<hischild> !grub | Dritzen
<ubotu> Dritzen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi:then perhaps the other computer to wich you are trying to send this file, has not yet been configured to accept the network sharing
<zhanx> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Dritzen> Thanks hischild
<gnychis> Slart: not that i see
<hischild> Dritzen, you're welcome
<aghachi> how do i become root owner
<zhanx> there a page for basic vi commands?
<mrunagi> binaries-AP1: if that was true i wouldnt be able to do it on this computer
<nickrud> hahahahah pushing people away from vi!
<zhanx> or vim
<dsofwef> hischild, wifi bridge.
<Jack_Sparrow> aghi  sudo  or gksudo for gui apps
<Dritzen> zhanx:  http://www-acs.ucsd.edu/info/vi_tutorial.shtml
<gnychis> Slart: got it... had to right click, go to properties, then go to "open with" then put a dot in the proper application
<pipcoke> is there an easy way to view ipod touch files in ubuntu 7.04
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: go to the other computer and try to see if you can see yourself
<nickrud> zhanx: google   vim cheat sheet , there's a bunch. Some suitable for printing even
<hischild> dsofwef, ???
<Pepetide1> hi... Can anyone help me... I have a HP laptop with integrated webcam... it was working fine before but I created a new user on my computer and now the webcam does not work anymore... what do you think is happening here?
<dsofwef> hischild, making a wifi bridge
<Lokian> Is there a line for help that I can get in?
<Slart> gnychis: ah.. yes.. it's been a while since I changed that
<aghachi> there is a folder i would liek to delete but it says i dont have permission, so how to i become the owner which is root?
<binaries-AP1> mrunagi: yourself > your computer
<dsofwef> hischild, but i've having problems with it, as, linux seems to require an address to be bound to it. never had these issues with openbsd.
<hischild> aghachi, sudo chown -R ./yourfolder
<Slart> Pepetide1: check if there isn't a group your new user should be a member of.. something like webcamusers or such
<nickrud> aghachi: sudo rmdir <dir> , but what dir is it? (Just want you to be safe ;)
<aghachi> thanx
<david_> nickrud: do you know of some tests that I can run to see if I am actually set up to send mails out using sendmail?
<aghachi> its nvidia_new
<dsofwef> unless someone can tell me something i'm missing.
<hischild> nickrud, i prefer to not suggest sudo rmdir ... and not sudo rm at all ... if you accidentily do / *blank* you're ... screwed
<nickrud> david_: not really, I don't know sendmail at all. I've set up postfix and exim4 in the past, but it's been a while.
<pak> any one here have IE for ubuntu running?
<aghachi> because in the nvidia settings i cant relpace the backup and i read when u unistall that it doesnt remove it all the way
<dsofwef> pak, running in vmware workstation i do.
<Slart> hischild, nickrud: I'm not sure if starting nautilus as root is better.. at least you can avoid the typos
<nickrud> hischild: a good point for here. That's why I asked about the dir for one ;)
<CorruptTerrorist> where is my php.ini file?
<Scunizi> Lokian, just ask your question be specific.  If someone knows the answer they will put your name in the line so it beeps or highlights on your end.
<hischild> nickrud, good point. I'm not saying that it's incorrect :-)
<flowOver> hischild: better step away from the computer.  there's electricity in it.
<nickrud> Slart: I always advocate against nautilus as root, it's too darn easy to move stuff around (been there, done that)
<pak> no on ubuntu itself, not running IE with vm
<Jeremy_> Can anyone help me out with an issue installing ubuntu on a mac?
<hischild> Slart, true there. But even then you can accidentily move a file or 2 that should've stayed
<david_> CorruptTerrorist: use "sudo find / -name php.ini"
<binaries-AP1> jeremy_ oh yes i can
<pak> comfiz config?
<aghachi> nickrud: this is my problem do u know what i have to do before i test erasing that file because im not 100% on erasing that folder :)
<pak> whats the command to install the effects and stuff
<nickrud> Slart: especially with a touchy touchpad
<pak> for cubes
<Slart> nickrud: perhaps there should be a "delete as root" in the context menu in nautilus..
<DrX> pak: yes
<aghachi> nickrud: Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<macogw> pak: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jeremy_> Ok, it's a slightly older one. The mac iBook a1005, its a g3, currently running os x 10.1.5
<pak> DRX - how?
<Jeremy_> For some reason, I can get it to boot to the cd
<icesword> nickrud, good morning
<binaries-AP1> Jeremy_ :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<flowOver> the only way to protect against idiot mistakes that could happen is don't be an idiot.  not using common commands because they could delete something important is retarded imo
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > pak
<Jeremy_> Thanks
<nickrud> aghachi:  cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf.backup-pre-nvidia-install , something like that is what I usually do
<Scunizi> aghachi, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<nickrud> icesword: good evening ;)
<DrX> pak: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<aghachi> do i have to do that everytime the settings wants to save over?
<DrX> pak:  just know that (1) not all features work and (2) it's not as stable (shuts down randomly)
<Scunizi> aghachi, you don't have to delete it at all..
<Slart> flowOver: mm.. accidents happen.. even to the best... running with scissors is never a good idea.. no matter how good you are at running =)
<Lokian> How do I set up my ubuntu server between my router and my network so that I can run moblock on it?
<careo> I have a server running Dapper LTS that I'd like to install a set of apache 2.2 packages that were backported from Fiesty. The architecture of the server is am64, but the packages are i386. would it be a Bad Idea to install them?
<binaries-AP1> Jeremy_: osx wont let  you do that by default, it really depends on the cpu your running, try and get refit and install it, it works wonders i tell you
<aghachi> scunizi it wont replace it when i save settings
<cjones_> what softeare is there to make a vid  of your system ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DrX, ies4linux is not a good idea...  just ask #Winehq how they feel about using that
<Slart> flowOver: and typing rm -rf / home/username/myolduselessfiles is an easy mistake to do
<DrX> pak:  in general, running Windows programs on Linux tends to be overblown by those advocating such practice (and the newer the versions of the Windows software the less well this tends to work)
<Scunizi> aghachi, anytime you modify xorg.conf it automatically creates a backup.. not a big issue.
<aghachi> scunizi it used to i duno wat happend i think when i put dual monitor the other monitor is using the file as well maybe?
<Jeremy_> Ok, Ill give that a shot
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: good afternoon.
<ompaul> Lokian, have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<dsofwef> hwo do i know if my CD is the server edition? nothing diffferent in the / of cd
<Scunizi> aghachi, there can only be one xorg running at a time.
<DrX> Jack_Sparrow: running any windows program under Linux probably isn't a good idea
<cjones_> drx have you tryed vbox ?
<dsofwef> ha, naswered my own question, suppose i could md5 it.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Howdy...  just stopped in for a few.
<mrunagi> my word there are NO kubntu cd labels
<aghachi> scunizi o ok
<Jack_Sparrow> DrX, That is something I can agree with
<DrX> cjones_: no, i use Xen
<Lokian> Ok thanks OMPAUL
<pak> Xp isn't being able to find my networked printer even though i made sure it's on the right workgroup
<Sindacious> Anyone know the link to the Ubuntu help on partitioning?
<nickrud> DrX: +1000 ;)
<Scunizi> !partition > Sindacious
<cjones_> i have no problem running win games in linux
<binaries-AP1> Sindacious: google gparted
<icesword> cjones_, wow?
<Lokian> I already have moblock installed ompaul, I just need to set up my unbuntu server so that all my network traffic passes thru it
<binaries-AP1> Sindacious: google gparted/ wiki
<ompaul> Lokian, read that page - I have not done it and am not interested in it - just passed on the link
<aghachi> scunizi: now it says Unable to %C8create %C1new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'. after running the sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup command
<Lokian> Uh, thanks?
<edju> OK - dumb question of the month - if I dwload and compile an alsa snapshot, must I first remove all the alsa that ubuntu brought down on the install?
<Scunizi> aghachi, what are you running that is trying to create a backup?
<ompaul> Lokian, all the info is there - read it
<aghachi> nvidia x server settings
<aghachi> scunizi:
<Pelo> edju, it is usualy a good idea to remove the oldone before instlling the newone
<Pelo> edju, unless you are upgrading from a pre-compiled package
<Scunizi> aghachi are you running nvidia-settings? from a command line?
<Pelo> edju, and your question was not dumb , not in the least
<ompaul> nickrud, stdin  there is now an mblock factoid
<ompaul> Pelo, ^^
<aghachi> no application system settings and then the program
<pak> i can't find this compfiz thing?
<Pelo> ompaul, mblock ?
<cjones_> can you apt-get xfce desktop ?
<ompaul> !compiz > pal (read the message from the bot)
<nickrud> ompaul: you have it as mblock, not moblock
<Pelo> cjones_, yes ,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> wooopppp
<ompaul> woooppps
<cjones_> pelo thanks
 * Pelo is very disapointed in ompaul 
<Pelo> what is moblock anyway ?
 * nickrud thinks Pelo better be nice to ompaul 
<pak> ompaul can you send me the bot again
<Scunizi> aghachi, ok.. to reverse it type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  .. that will recreate it if it needs it there to save to.
<ompaul> !compiz > pal (read the message from the bot)
<ompaul> Pelo, some iptables peer to peer stuff
<bindigoat> I left a message on my friends ubuntu computer thats cool you can leave a message if you dont know the password to boot the system thats all I think is cool with ubuntu
<Pelo> ic
#ubuntu 2008-03-01
<edju> Pelo, thanks.  what about the libs - libao2, libasound2, etc.  they're separate from alsa, no?
<aghachi> scuzini well that reversed but it cannot be removed now.... lol
<pak> the bot msg me again?
<pak> compfiz bot
<Pelo> edju, generaly everything is seperate in linux,  you shouldn'T have to touch those
<j_> ...
<Starnestommy> pak: try /msg ubotu !compiz
<pak> try /msg ubotu !compiz
<Scunizi> aghachi, where exactly did you go in the menu to find what you're running... I don't see it anywhere.
<ompaul> %test
<binaries-AP1> bindigoat: i bet you thought that was a usefull feature and why dont i have one of those on my system
<Pelo> !test | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Failed.
<ompaul> !test
<Jorge_> I installed unbuntu on top of pclos and windows xp but the boot loader did not come up....I can only boot from pclos and windows xp....any help?
<aghachi> scunzini i ran these 2 codes first, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings then to acess the menu gksudo nvidia-settings
<j_> Hi I have  I have question I want install nvtv tv out It gave me warning "You are babout to install sofware that can't be authenticated ... b/c i can't get around setthing s/video to t.video"
<aghachi> babout
<cjones_> try /msg ubotu !compiz
<x3on> hey, what is the difference between Ubuntu and Linux Mint?
<ompaul> cjones_, what was that for?
<Kanuha> need advice, I have a hp pavilion laptop with vista. I need to keep vista due to work programs, but I want to add ubuntu or kubuntu. If I load ubuntu, will grub be the boot loader like on my desktop with xp, or will I have to set it up through vista?
<Scunizi> aghachi, how bout just running nvidia-settings all by itself?
 * beautifulsnow is thinking of reinstalling ubuntu like this: ubuntu-server, then gnome-core + kde core, + apps as needed by me... does this sound like a good idea?
<Pelo> Jorge_,I can give you a copy of my /boot/grub/menu.lst and you can copy/edit the lines you need for ubuntu how is that ?
<DIL> is it safe to say that if xp will run on a box so will ubuntu?
<Slart> x3on: one was created by an south african millionaire.. the other not =)
<Scunizi> Kanuha, I think grub
<aghachi> scunizi: what do u mean/how
<Tho1> DIL - yes
<DIL> ty
<yuji1> Ubuntu and XP can be set on one box yeah.
<Scunizi> aghachi, without gksudo
<icesword> !dualboot > Kanuha
<Jorge_> Pelo....I would love to know how to edit
<yuji1> Grub can be of some help too.
<ompaul> !minimal > beautifulsnow (this would be a better starting point)
<x3on> Install XP first yuji1
<yuji1> Anyways. *goes back to his business*
<yuji1> XP is preferred first, yes.
<beautifulsnow> Wewt thanks ompaul!
<Pelo> Jorge_, you'll figure it out
<binaries-AP1> !poll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> aghachi, what are you trying to change? resolution?
<aghachi> scunizi: ? im completly n00b to this command stuff and ubuntu i dont get waht u mean
<Slart> x3on: I think they are both based on debian.. both use apt...I'm not sure what the differences are.. but since we get many mint users here I guess they have somewhat less community support
<Scunizi> aghachi, what are you trying to change with nvidia-settings?
<Jorge_> Pelo, if you could point me in the right direction?
<yuji1> Curious, anyone know how to install ZD1211RW driver on Ubuntu? My linux generic doesn't have all req files.
<Marbug> it seems I don't have the verdana fonds for firefox, how can I get them ?
<Kanuha> Scunizi, icesword , thx!
<Pelo> Jorge_, hold on ,I'm pastebining my menu.list file
<icesword> np:)
<Slart> !fonts | Marbug
<yuji1> Marbug why not try adding more fonts in synaptic?
<Kamusq_>  hello
<ubotu> Marbug: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<icesword> Kamusq_, olleh
<Marbug> I don't know which packaga :o
<Kamusq_>  can i enable inotify in a compiled kernel without compile it again? i've made a f#### mistake and hal doesn't starts
<Marbug> and I can't find it
<Jorge_> I just don't understand why Ubuntu installed correctly but the bootloader did not
<aghachi> scunizi: position of second monitor and enable xinerama (did it before) and resolution of my second monitor but it doesnt show more than 640x480
<Slart> Marbug: I think it's in the msttcorefonts package
<Zasch> Hello. Is it possible to install Windows on a different partition after Ubuntu has been installed?
<Pelo> Jorge_, probably because stage one of grub is still pointing to the menu.lst in your pclos partition
<Yuji1_Saeki> Ah yes, much better.
<amenado> Zasch-> yes
<Yuji1_Saeki> I wonder...
<ere4si> !dualboot | Zasch
<ubotu> Zasch: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kamusq_>  can i enable inotify in a compiled kernel without compile it again? i've made a f#### mistake and hal doesn't starts
<Yuji1_Saeki-[TS2> Gah, too long.
<Jorge_> Pelo, Ubuntu does not overwrite that?
<Pelo> Jorge_, then you might just want toget the supergrub cd and point stageone to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file in your ubuntu partiton
<beautifulsnow> ompaul: About that minimal CD: since I am handpicking which apps to install, won't I be at risk that some hardware doesnt work out of the box? (my Dell Latitude D820 works 100% out of the box with a full Ubuntu install)
<Yuji1_Saeki> It works I guess.
<brobostigon> Yuji1: i have a zd1211rw based usb wifi, and everythings work properly for me, i didint have to change anything, it just worked.
<Pelo> Jorge_, it should but I am thinknig it might have not
<cjones_> i am looking for a program that will let me do screen capture video
<binaries-AP1> zasch: try the other way around for driver recognition issues
<Yuji1_Saeki> brobostigon I installed mine (by just plugging it up) but it showed up as an eth!!!
<icesword> !apt-spy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-spy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Marbug> yes, Slart I remember it back now :) th
<Yuji1_Saeki> Eth2 lol
<Marbug> thx
<Zasch> binaries-AP1: What do you mean "driver recognition issues"?
<Yuji1_Saeki> BESIDES...trying to get aircrack going so I can audit my environment.
<Scunizi> aghachi, ah.. you're dual monitoring.. ubuntu now uses xRANDr or something similar.  xinerama can be loaded but nvidia-settings I don't think will change your resolution.  You have to hand configure xorg.conf for xinerama to work. It's a function of X not your video driver necessarily
<DIL> cjones_: wm recorder?
<ompaul> beautifulsnow, well now if that is a risk factor in your book then I would suggest grabbing more than one CD for the install fest that you are about to entertains
<Yuji1_Saeki> (Believe it or not, a genuine cause!)
<cjones_> dil can i apt get it ?
<DIL> cjones_: no no sry
<Yuji1_Saeki> I host an apartment wifi spot, yeah.
<Jorge_> Pelo...well, I'm at a loss here.....pclos just keeps starting up
<Pelo> Jorge_, in anycase ,  here is a paste of my own menu.lst file, just find the menu.lst file in your pclos partiton and add the ubuntu menu entries to it,  change the (hd#,#) lines in the lines you copy to relfect the partitons ubuntu is isntalled in
<cjones_> dil is it gnu ?
<brobostigon> yuji1: mines zd1211rw based too, and it just worked straight out,
<ere4si> beautifulsnow, it is the kernel that detects hardware and that is the same - minimal or full
<DIL> cjones_: thinking of something else
<Pelo> Jorge_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57895/
<DIL> cjones_: no
<Scunizi> aghachi, check out http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/06/18/dual-monitors-with-ubuntu/
<Yuji1_Saeki> brobostigon Mine too, but it shows up as an ETH. I disabled roaming and closed properties and now it shows wireless configs even though it is an eth (as it says!)
<Jorge_> Pelo, I'm just not sure what to do with the information you've given me....how do I edit the file?
<glatek> ELo
<Jorge_> Pelo, and what file
<Jorge_> Pelo, and where?
<Kamusq_>  can i enable inotify in a compiled kernel without compile it again? i've made a f#### mistake and hal doesn't starts
<Zasch> The problem that I am having is that, when I put in my XP CD, it doesn't recognise that my harddrive already has partitions :) It just says "C: Unknown Partition", when I have a 30GB partition just waiting for XP :(
<Pelo> Jorge_, just open it with a text editor in pclos,   not sure wht you have in there nano maybe,  so try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brobostigon> yuji1: mines shows as eth1, eth0 is my built in nic,
<Scunizi> Zasch, is that partition formatted?
<Marbug> Slart, it seems the fonds arn't added to firefox :o
<Yuji1_Saeki> brobo: Yes but it should be wlan0 or wlan1
<Yuji1_Saeki> Eh, anyways...
<Jorge_> pelo, i'm in PCLinuxOS
<Zasch> Scunizi: Yes, it is. The XP installer lists my whole hard drive as 1 unknown partition
<Yuji1_Saeki> So say I got that working. How would I use the patch from aircrack-ng on it?
<Yuji1_Saeki> To enable monitoring mode.
<Jorge_> Pelo, not sure where to find it
<Pelo> Jorge_, open a terminal windows ,  type   locate menu.lst
<brobostigon> yuji1: and i configure mine permenently in /etc/network/interfaces
<Yuji1_Saeki> I'm new to Ubuntu so yeah.
<Scunizi> Zasch, does it have anything else on it?  like ubuntu?
<Zasch> Scunizi: The 30GB partition doesn't, no
<Pelo> Yuji1_Saeki, please stop using the enter key for punctuation , it scrolls the channel up needlessly
<Jorge_> pelo,done
<binaries-AP1> Zasch: for this reason create a windows partition ( with gparted ) and install it there first, update the system, and then only then once you have a nice driver compilation on your back up hd , install unix
<Pelo> Jorge_, you have the path to menu.lst in there ?
<Yuji1_Saeki> ??? I'm not.
<Scunizi> Zasch, by chance did you format it with ext3 when you created it?
<d0s4gw> I installed a SATA drive last night, got it all set up so it works, but it doesn't mount automatically at boot.  How can I (1) mount it at boot and (2) allow all users read/write access?
<Jorge_> pelo, yes
<Yuji1_Saeki> ...Sorry that I type faster than people send between my messages. I'll slow down then?
<Zasch> Scunizi: No, I formatted it with NTFS
<aghachi> scunizi: thanx ill check itout
<Pelo> Jorge_, ok now type   sudo nano /path/menu.lst  , whee path is the path to the menu.lst file you just found in locate
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> no, just put your thoughts in longer sentences
<Yuji1_Saeki> I do not understand. *puzzled* Do you mean try to keep my sentences NOT broken up? Like, type them all in one 'enter'?
<Scunizi> Zasch, this could be one of the typical window installation problems after Ubuntu install.  Windows likes to be the first thing installed and at the beginning of the drive..
<prettyricky> hey guys i have had Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now and well all of a sudden I have no sound, can someone direct me to solving this issue
<Pelo> Yuji1_Saeki, yes
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> yes it would be nicer
<Jorge_> Pelo, remember I'm in pclos
<docmur> does anyone have a problem using libncurses5-dev on Gutsy with C++
<pak> cant figure out how to use the comfiz install
<Pelo> Jorge_, what is the default text editor for pclos ?
<Yuji1_Saeki> Pelo: amenado: Alright. My apologies. I am new to IRC in general.
<Jorge_> pelo, sec
<Scunizi> Zasch, did you format the drive using ubuntu? or windows?
<edju> on a remove of alsa-base, ubuntu-minimal is also removed.  on an install of ubuntu-minimal, alsa-base is also installed.  how to get rid of alsa-base and keep ubuntu-minimal?
<Zasch> Scunizi: I formatted the drive using a program called "gparted"
<Pelo> Yuji1_Saeki,  we get that ,  but this is a support channel with over 1000 ppl in it ,  it is helpfull for everyone to be brief
<Jorge_> pelo, ok, there
<Pelo> Jorge_, so what is the default text editor in pclos ?
<DIL> windows = fat32 or ntfs not ext 2 or 3
<Pelo> DIL, ntfs
<Jorge_> I am in Nano
<Yuji1_Saeki> Pelo: Alright then. Perhaps you can help me. Why would my wireless USB show up as an ETH instead of WLAN?
<soldats> edju: IIRC there may be a way of *only* removing the suggested package you tell it to via apt-get
<Scunizi> Zasch, you might consider deleting that partition again and recreating it as a bootable drive but don't format it. If it forces you to format it use vfat or fat32. When installing windows, windows will allow you to reformat the drive to ntfs
<Pelo> Jorge_, do you have  menu.lst opened ?
<Jorge_> pelo yes
<CorruptTerrorist> whats a good ftp server for ubuntu + apache2?
<Pelo> Yuji1_Saeki, I am useless with wifi sorry , ask again periodicaly
<Zasch> Hmm, alright, I'll try that. Thanks!
<Scunizi> CorruptTerrorist, gftp, proftp etc
<icesword> vsfdpd
<DIL> windows = fat32 or ntfs not ext 2 or 3 | Zasch
<icesword> vsfdtd
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: I use vsftpd
<prettyricky> hey guys i have had Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now and well all of a sudden I have no sound, can someone direct me to solving this issue
<icesword> vsftpd
<Pelo> Jorge_, ok did you also open that link I gave you with my own menu.lst file in it ?
<Jorge_> pelo, no
<reportingsjr> How do I run a bash command on _boot_?
<Pelo> Jorge_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57895/
<CorruptTerrorist> usser, gui?
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> thats how your udev or sysfs have detected it, you have to look at the udev rules how it names devices..am not quite comfy with it myself yet..so still learnig
<Yuji1_Saeki> Pelo: ...Ask again?...Oh in hopes someone else will know? Alright. Perhaps tomorrow. :) One question before I go. I kinda monkey-ed around with usr/src/linux etc and wish to know how to restore it...I'm missing a few...*lot* of drivers now.
<bbto> hello
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: nope, none of the ftp servers in linux I know of have gui
<Pelo> Yuji1_Saeki, just clean install
<Jorge_> pelo, ok, opened
<jcg42> I get this: http://i29.tinypic.com/2z81cad.png when I try to access the Samba server I just set up on another computer.
<bbto> someone can help me with wi-fi
<j_> 7.10 version and nvidia video card 7600 gt . and i went to SYSTEM > PREF >  REST but can't see to get s-video working
<Yuji1_Saeki> Pelo: amenado: Re-INSTALL?!?! Geh, nvm. Thank for your help then. I have no clue what any of that is either.
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> and then re-install the build-essential and headers.
<softtower> Technical Question: if I see my hard drive spinning, how do I know which application is accessing it? On windows I used to look at I/O bytes in Task Manager, how do I do that on Linux?
<Pelo> Jorge_, scroll down to where you get the first menu entry for ubuntu , copy the set of lines for ubuntu , about 3 or 4
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: What is the build-essential and headers? Where can I get them and how do I install? apt-get?
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> if you have no clue yet on how to compile, umm may i suggest some tutorials on compiling c
<icesword> Yuji1_Saeki, sudo apt-get build-essentials
<booster_> hey guys....i have a problem with compiz....i was running beryl on my system but i installed compiz and now i cant get the cubed desktop and i dont see the window borders after i turn it on
<Scunizi> CorruptTerrorist, gftp has a gui version
<Yuji1_Saeki> ...C? Ah...I have better luck writing in VB and any other language except C, C++, etc.
<prettyricky> hey guys i have had Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now and well all of a sudden I have no sound, can someone direct me to solving this issue
 * usser god VB?
<Pelo> !sound > prettyricky check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Yuji1_Saeki> icesword: Invalid OP.
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> well if you want to mess around with kernels in linux, you must learn c..
<icesword> Yuji1_Saeki, what ?
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: ...Linux in general is too confusing. I wish it had a 'hardware wizard' and 'exe' setup lol. But alas, this is better than Vista! :)
<prettyricky> i got one saying something was not enabled but not sure what
<bbto> ay/ has an Broadcom 1390?
<Yuji1_Saeki> icesword: It said E: Invalid operation build-essentials.
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> you will get along fine, just dont get info overload
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: I'm autistic and cannot understand C, but yet I can understand every language except it and all suprt/sub-sets.
<CarlFK> what file contains the sig: "Invalid Release signature"
<CorruptTerrorist> Scunizi, that's a client isnt it?
<Scunizi> CorruptTerrorist, you looking for the server portion?
<icesword> Yuji1_Saeki, sudo apt-get install (packages)
<Pelo> Jorge_, I'm gonna have to go , you'll need to figure out the rest on your own or ask in #grub , best of luck
<solexious1> [Q] What do I use to setup wifi on ubuntu server?
<CorruptTerrorist> Scunizi, yeah
<jcg42> I get this error: http://i29.tinypic.com/2z81cad.png when I try to access the Samba server I just set up on another computer.
<Yuji1_Saeki> Everyone: It appears on many forums people have problem with too much bass. Turn down the global sound to about 3/5 to 4/5 max and there you go :)
<Scunizi> CorruptTerrorist, sorry gftp won't do it.. you're right it's a client.
<soldats> !wifi | solexious1
<ubotu> solexious1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solexious1> thank you
<prettyricky> hey guys i have had Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now and well all of a sudden I have no sound, can someone direct me to solving this issue
<flaccid> !sound | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Yuji1_Saeki> icesowrd: I need it re-installed, not upgraded. How to I 'reinstall' it manually. I need only the 'net' and 'drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw' folders restored.
<Jorge_> anyone help me with a new ubuntu install that won't boot?
<icesword> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<reportingsjr> How do I run a bash command on _boot_?
<FarrisG> Dumb question time: I just reinstalled, have apache, ruby, mod-ruby installed... But when I browse to a .cgi page using #!/usr/bin/ruby, I just get the text of the file rather than the rendered page. Which module am I forgetting to install/enable?
<j_> RECOMMENCED FOR NEW USERS >>>http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/gutsy/
<__mikem> Jorge_, what exactly happened?
<amenado> Jorge_-> what happened? which ubuntu version? what is your pc? i386? ppc?
<j_> we can install skype
<j_> too
<Scunizi> CorruptTerrorist, do you need the gui only for setup?  You might check out webmin for administering the ftpservers that aren't graphical.. like vsftpd
<prettyricky> thanks
<icesword> reportingsjr, all of the config are in /etc.if you ask me,i think /etc/init.d/rc.local is you want
<reportingsjr> ok
<Jorge_> I have an HP12lln that I want Ubuntu on.  It has multiple harddrives on it and operating systems
<usser> CorruptTerrorist: oh yea webmin is awesome
<Jorge_> I have windows xp
<nickrud> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Jorge_> and pclos
<amenado> reportingsjr-> can you kind of clarify that? bash on boot? at what point to you want access to bash?
<[T]Rex> hi
<Jorge_> I installed Ubuntu onto one of my hard drives, but it won't start
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: What can I use to learn C ad write in it in Ubuntu? (7.10) And a good firewall you recommend? IPTable and Chains is a little too sensitive I think to mess with.
<Jorge_> It is ignored by the bootloader
<reportingsjr> amenado, I want to run the command to switch the keyboard layout to dvorak when the computer starts up.
<amenado> Jorge_-> which os do you have as default to boot?
<Jorge_> plclinuxos
<Jorge_> amenado pclinuxos
<Yuji1_Saeki> reportingsjr: Try the setup for keyboard in System > Preferences > keyboard.
<Scunizi> Thanks nickrud.. I didn't know that..  did you catch that CorruptTerrorist ?
<djwonk> i'd like to rerun the initial postfix setup program again (provided this is a good idea)... how do I?
<icesword> reportingsjr, sorry,it is in /etc/rc.d
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> iptables is pretty much the only firewall i know..regarding learning C...there are plenty you can find via google
<reportingsjr> Yuji1_Saeki, didn't wopk ;)
<djwonk> 'sudo aptitude install postfix' ran it the first time
<teqsun> I am dualbooting winxp and ubuntu,  would it be possible to run a virtual machine through ubuntu of the winxp?
<reportingsjr> icesword, ok, thanks!
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> for editing, vim or emacs or even pine or nano
<legend2440> !sound > legend2440
<dsofwef> panic -not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unkonwn-block(104.1)
<Yuji1_Saeki> Reportingsjr: Then I know not what to do.
<reportingsjr> icesword, which rc*.* file? I have about 6 =\
<icesword> teqsun, what you mean,what through ubuntuof xp
<Jorge_> amendao....no sense trying?????????????
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: Eh? Let's talk Windows and I can understand. >.<; Me too dumb...look what MicroCrap has done to me, nyu!
<hischild> i need yet another pointer ... how can i set up wireless from command line only?
<icesword> reportingsjr, in your case,i think it is rc.local
<brobostigon> Yuji1_Saeki: for linux documenation, linux documentation project(LDP) are the most comprehensive
<Some_Person> If I start a 2nd Xserver, how do I easily stop it from commandline?
<teqsun> If i run the VMware through ubuntu can i run xp as a virtual machine (the one I already have installed)
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> not too bad, you are still employable, many facilities uses windows
<Scunizi> teqsun, there are posts on how to do that but you may 1> mess up your windows install 2> have to re-verify your license every time you switch back and forth..
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: I live off SSI. My mother screwed my life and education up. brobostigon: Where can I find this documentation?
<hischild> teqsun, yes, yet unrecommended due to a lot of driver changes ...
<amenado> Jorge_-> pclinuxos is the default bootable os?
<j_> 7.10 version and nvidia video card 7600 gt . and i went to SYSTEM > PREF >  REST but can't see to get Tv OUT or Svideo detect ....
<icesword> teqsun, sure,you can,if your mem is enough
<DIL> teqsun: yes, vmware and on the vm site there are pre built ubuntu virtual machines
<teqsun> I have 4gb of memory
<Jorge_> amenado, yes, and win xp
<teqsun> Wait I am running Ubuntu right now but I want to run a Virtual machine of XP
<djwonk> #postfix suggested that I use "dpkg-reconfigure postfix"
<teqsun> The virtual machine of xp would be from my already installed xp on my ntfs partition
<amenado> Jorge_-> when you installed ubuntu, did you select to installl grub?
<Jorge_> amenado, yes
<icesword> teqsun, but you know,for now you want to run you need to install xp in vm
<solexious1> [Q] What do I use to setup wifi on ubuntu server? *cant find server info on previous link
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: I've got notebooks full of signatures and comments from those who I have helped with their PCs in life. I'm so loved. People come from three different towns around to see me. (I'm smarter than I let on for windows, but I'm not God) :D
<brobostigon> Yuji1_Saeki: i think its ldp.org, but google LDP to be sure
<sveakex> ^^
<Scunizi> teqsun, think of what you are trying to accomplish.  If you want access to your games in windows but be able to play them while in Ubuntu.. forget about 99.9% of them.
<teqsun> I dont want to install XP through VM I was wondering if I could take a preinstalled (already existing) installation of XP and use it as a VM through ubuntu
<Some_Person> If I start a 2nd Xserver, how do I easily stop it from commandline?
<DIL> teqsun: yes, just a fyi you should be able to use vmplayer and create a vm with xp - i would use the the download from vwware site though
<nickrud> Yuji1_Saeki: tldp.org
<icesword> teqsun, i think you cannot,for now yeah,you cannot
<Yuji1_Saeki> LDP.Org turned out to be some terrorist signup site. Jk.
<amenado> Jorge_-> do you get a grub menu when you boot?
<Darkmystere> Yea with VMWare Workstation..
<neeto> I need to map my mouse forward/back buttons, and I have been successful getting the commands working by using btnx, however, before btnx, the back/forward buttons, had arbitrarily been assigned to the middle click and the right click functions (Even though they are not the same buttons) so now my browser will go back, but it will also open up a right  click menu. How can I disable the...
<brobostigon> tldp.org
<neeto> ...default functions of these buttons and replace them with JUST the btnx mappings?
<amenado> am detecting a troll
<Darkmystere> Err, my internet in ubuntu doesnt work but if i boot into backtrack it works..
<Yuji1_Saeki> NickRud: Thank you nickrud:
<icesword> teqsun, also check www.vmware.com www.virtualbox.org
<teqsun> I would just like to access windows,  I dualboot but when I reboot in console, it loads grub and  I have no idea how to access grub with ssh and change the boot order
<Scunizi> teqsun, VMWare has a free app that will create a VM out of your windows install. Then just copy the files to Ubuntu and run them via VMWare.  Still you'll end up with license verification issues.
<teqsun> thank yuo
<Jorge_> amenado, I get a menu to choose between pclos and winxp
<teqsun> I dont have verification :)
<teqsun> its a copy through school
<amenado> Jorge_-> is that a grub menu by chance?
<teqsun> if I need to I can spend another $10 on another copy
<Jorge_> grub
<Jorge_> amenado, grub I think
<icesword> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<teqsun> well maybe you can help me with the differnt problem,  how do I change the default boot order of grub ?
 * __mikem wonders why anyone would need to dual boot two linux distros
<amenado> Jorge_-> do you know where that menu.lst resides? ie which partition?
<Yuji1_Saeki> ubotu: Darn, jk.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darn, jk. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jorge_> amenado....no
<icesword> teqsun, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> __mikem: testing 32 bit and 64 bit kernel modules on a variety of os's ?
<Some_Person> If I start a 2nd Xserver, how do I easily stop it from commandline?
<icesword> teqsun, change it to the way you want
<richard> hi, is there a tool to set the settings for the fan? my laptop is getting very hot...
<teqsun> I am not talking about illegal software,  as a student I have insane discounts
<Yuji1_Saeki> Oh wow IRC has commands. o.o
<teqsun> thank you icesword
<amenado> Jorge_-> do you have a liveCD from ubuntu you can use?
<teqsun> do I have to use nano or can I use vi
<icesword> k
<icesword> ok
<Jorge_> amenado, yes
<amenado> teqsun-> either one is okay
<nickrud> teqsun: whatever editor you like, even emacs
<icesword> teqsun, if you get used to it
<neeto> 8|
<teqsun> I am used to it :90
<neeto> 8O
<amenado> Jorge_-> then boot from that and find on each partition, you may have to mount it, where that menu.lst is
<teqsun> If I had my way, I would use VI for everything.
<Yuji1_Saeki> amenado: What do you think a casual tech job for a walk in on a PC should cost?  You know, tweaking, anti-viral removal, etc. The whole works.
<brobostigon> _mikem: well when i was at university, out of fun ,we installed around 5 differnet OS on the same machine. that was around 15 different versions of linux/unix
<nickrud> !ot | Yuji1_Saeki
<ubotu> Yuji1_Saeki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> teqsun: except you don't use vi, you use vim. ;)
<Scunizi> Yuji1_Saeki, check out the prices at geeksquad.com
<amenado> Yuji1_Saeki-> umm depends if the owner is gorgeous ..hehe
<teqsun> I have used vi
<j_> 7.10 version and nvidia video card 7600 gt . and i went to SYSTEM > PREF >  REST but can't see to get Tv OUT or Svideo detect ....
<Jorge_> amenado...no simpier soloution????????????????
<neeto> I need to map my mouse forward/back buttons, and I have been successful getting the commands working by using btnx, however, before btnx, the back/forward buttons, had arbitrarily been assigned to the middle click and the right click functions (Even though they are not the same buttons) so now my browser will go back, but it will also open up a right  click menu. How can I disable the...
<neeto> ...default functions of these buttons and replace them with JUST the btnx mappings?
<teqsun> isnt vim the one where the arrow keys work/
<amenado> Jorge_-> it will get simpler if you remember where you have put stuff..like where did you install grub to?
<teqsun> I know in vi if I use the arrow keys without being in insert mode, it comes up with crazy charactors
<bluefoxx> !tell me about webcams
<Yuji1_Saeki> Amenado: Ok. Ubotu: ... Scunizi: They are over-priced. NickRud: ???
<amenado> Jorge_-> but if you forget, we are both guessing
<mneptok> teqsun: you'll want to install the "vim-full" package
<icesword> bluefoxx, this is not #debian
<nickrud> Yuji1_Saeki: this is a support channel, rather than general talk.
<ejusten> While trying to install windows fonts, some manual asked me to screw with the partition bindings
<Some_Person> If I start a 2nd Xserver, how do I easily stop it from commandline?
<ejusten> And now I cant find the windows partition
<teqsun> well I'll be dipped
<Jorge_> amenado....it's not standard?
<icesword> !webcams > bluefoxx
<Scunizi> Yuji1_Saeki, of course.. I charge $60 hr.. that's cheap for the headache..
<bluefoxx> icesword: mybad, lol
<teqsun> I also cannot find my windows partition in the grub file
<Yuji1_Saeki> Fine support questions it is. Is there a way I can customize xchat-gnome to minimize to the notification area.
<j_> How i add or output screen to tv with nvidia
<hischild> i have a server running, yet i'd like wifi on it with a wep encryption ...
<teqsun> oh nevermind im an idiot
<amenado> Jorge_-> no standard if you have choosen to install it on a partitions of your choice
<jetscreamer> wep?
<hischild> jetscreamer, yeah ... old router
<jetscreamer> try something more secure
<nickrud> !tell icesword about ubotu (has always worked ;)
<Yuji1_Saeki> Scunizi: I've been doing free for years. My support question, heh, is whether I should charge. That passes right? IF not I'll be more serious, sorry.
<ompaul> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jetscreamer> h=ah
<hischild> jetscreamer, it's a temp solution ... till i get my wires sorted out
<Yuji1_Saeki> WPA is more secure than WEP.
<ejusten> How to find and bind windows partition
<icesword> nickrud, ?
<Some_Person> If I start a 2nd Xserver, how do I easily stop it from commandline?
<hischild> Yuji1_Saeki, i'm aware of that, yet my router doesn't support wpa
<mneptok> Yuji1_Saeki / Scunizi: this is your last warning about offtopic discussions in #ubuntu.
<ejusten> should be fairly easy if I knew what I was doing
<Scunizi> Yuji1_Saeki, nickrud is right .. this type of thing is better in #ubuntu-offtopic or a PM
<Jorge_> amenado...ok, I trust you, what exactly do I do Now?
<Yuji1_Saeki> hischild what does your router support?
<hischild> Yuji1_Saeki, only wep :(
<amenado> Jorge_->  boot from that liveCD  and find on each partition, you may have to mount each one, where that menu.lst is
<solexious1> [Q] What do I use to setup wifi on ubuntu server? *cant find server info on previous link
<teqsun> Ok in the Grub file to set the default to 3 (the 4th os in the list)
<mneptok> hischild: can you filter connections by MAC address?
<Scunizi> mneptok, in case you missed it see below your last post.. .25 seconds from your post..
<hischild> mneptok, ofcourse (i'm doin that already ... )
<Yuji1_Saeki> Then HiSchild I'm sorry but I know not where to help then.
<hischild> Yuji1_Saeki, np ... i'm not entirely stupid to just stay with only wep and do nothing ... it does support mac filtering which is enabled :-)
<alexman> how do i figure out my version of ubuntu?
<mneptok> hischild: what flavor of router is it?
<Jorge_> amenado....I don't see how I can find the root menu.lst file is
<mneptok> alexman: lsb_release -a
<hischild> mneptok, some old netgear one
<hischild> mneptok, not sure of the version though
<amenado> Jorge_-> are you booted on the liveCD yet?  from there we can assist
<ejusten> Windows partition.. I seem to have misplaced it. Help?
<Yuji1_Saeki> ubontu: How do I change my wireless usb's mode to another? Is that an ok question? I have many questions but don't know if it is Ubuntu related entirely. This is with Ubuntu.
<Scunizi> Yuji1_Saeki, ubontu is a bot..
<mneptok> hischild: you should see if router firmware updates provide WPA(2) functionality
<hischild> mneptok, no wait! i've been misreading ... it supports wpa-psk <3
<mneptok> hischild: then there ya go
<icesword> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<solexious1> [Q] What do I use to setup wifi on ubuntu server? *cant find server info on previous link given*
<hischild> mneptok, but ... any chance you could gimme a hand on getting wlan on my server up? i know it's far from perfect, but it's better then having a wire running through my room
<Jorge_> amenado....yes
<amenado> solexious1-> do you have a wireless nic card?
<solexious1> ?
<amenado> Jorge_-> okay open up a terminal
<solexious1> amen: Its a prism card in a laptop
<theLichKing> hi
<Jorge_> amenado ok
<theLichKing> i wants to be unbanned please, thank you
<amenado> Jorge_-> then type fdisk -l;  and we will attempt to load each partition one by one to search your menu.lst
<mneptok> theLichKing: uh ...
<Yuji1_Saeki> Scunizi: How do I change my wireless usb's mode to another? Is that an ok question? I have many questions but don't know if it is Ubuntu related entirely. This is with Ubuntu.
<Yuji1_Saeki> You answer then.
<Yuji1_Saeki> WPA2 is good.
<hakerx> hI
<Yuji1_Saeki> I use a 63 or 64 bit password.
<Juan> vlc/mplayer arent playing subs right (totem is) how do i fix'em
<lain_> Hello, I just installed irssi
<Yuji1_Saeki> ...?
<lain_> I downloaded a theme file, but I don't know where irssi was installed
<flaccid> here is a good question. looks like my grub is fine, but my kernel images are corrupted. how can i reinstall those from say a livecd ?
<theLichKing> mneptok, uh?
<lain_> Which folder is irssi installed in by default?
<mneptok> theLichKing: you're here. you're speaking. so what is this ban?
<hakerx> i was wondering does it's posible to separet xp and ubuntu on each partition ?
<amenado> Jorge_-> you see the list of partitions you have? /dev/hda1 ? /dev/hda2 ? what are the names?
<Scunizi> Yuji1_Saeki, sure that's an ok question.. unfurtunatly I don't do wireless and don't know the answer.. If the usb dongle is capable of WPA2 the short answer is ... probably.
<theLichKing> mneptok, my other ip got banned
<ere4si> lain_, normally in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<mkz> quick question: is there a cli param for tar to change compression level when using tar to create a bz2 file?
<mneptok> theLichKing: today?
<hakerx> i was wondering does it's posible to separet xp and ubuntu on each partition ???
<Jorge_> amenado, you know what?  I shall wait for the answer
<theLichKing> mneptok, no, about a month ago
<amenado> Jorge_-> you see the list of partitions you have? /dev/hda1 ? /dev/hda2 ? what are the names?
<Yuji1_Saeki> Scunizi: Apparently there is a.Patch from aircrack-ng that you apply to the drivers to enable it. (Genuine purpose!!!)
<amenado> Jorge_-> wait for the answer from whom?
<hakerx> i got all ready 2 partions :D
<hakerx> time to make 3 one :)
<Yuji1_Saeki> I supply the apartment wifi for everyone and want to find out a general rough time that it takes for my wpa2 to be you know...So that I can write a VB.net on xp to autorun every so often and change the key.
<lain_> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> lain_, np :)
<hakerx> can somebody give me a direct link to ubuntu install cd ?
<mneptok> Yuji1_Saeki: VB is a poor language choice if you're entering the Linux world
<speeddemon8803> !install | hackerx
<ubotu> hackerx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hakerx> i know
<hakerx> from wmware
<hakerx> from boot
<amenado> mkz-> did you try man tar? maybe -Z 9
<hakerx> and etc
<Yuji1_Saeki> mneptok: It is better than nothing! And I'm autistic and cannot learn C.
<Yuji1_Saeki> Besides, no one would help me learn C by taking time anyways.
<mneptok> Yuji1_Saeki: http://www.realsoftware.com
<amenado> hakerx-> can you not keep using the enter key..make a longer sentences please..
<speeddemon8803> cdimage.ubuntu.com i believe is where you wish to go.
<speeddemon8803> hakerx
<hakerx> yes ?
<speeddemon8803> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mkz> amenado: I'm reading man tar.  I see the j option for creating the bzip2 (as opposed to -z for gzip) and there is a reference to [0-7][lmh] but the explanation is unclear...
<hakerx> thx
<Yuji1_Saeki> MNeptok: Ah....and? I can't learn C, it is too imperfect.
<speeddemon8803> has all the ubuntu cd images..just pick the version you want.
<hakerx> i all ready download one Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD
<amenado> mkz its been a while since i've use the feature, so you may have to play around with it
<hakerx> buth i wan't install a full version on hdd :)
<speeddemon8803> i do not suggest the daily builds unless your really adventurous and not on a work pc.
<mneptok> Yuji1_Saeki: read the link
<Daisuke_Ido> Yuji1_Saeki: no language is perfect :)
<jaybrog> Hello everyone, do you guys know an alternative to avant, the desktop app launcher?
<flaccid> so nobody knows the correct way to restore a kernel?
<mneptok> Yuji1_Saeki: specifically, http://www.realsoftware.com/products/realbasic/index.php
<speeddemon8803> !correct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about correct - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<solexious1> hackerx: boot into the live cd and you can install from within it
<ere4si> jaybrog, I use gdesklet starterbar
<speeddemon8803> crap, thought it had the "there is no 'correct' way to do anything." factoid.
<Juan> vlc/mplayer arent playing subs right (totem is) how do i fix'em
<Yuji1_Saeki> MNeptok: I did. Doesn't say it teaches C. Doesn't say it uses VB style either.
<flaccid> lots of indians, no chiefs
<jaybrog> ere4si: thank you :)
<ere4si> k
 * mneptok facepalms
<amenado> flaccid-> have you upgraded yet? if you have, then the liveCD vmlinuz and initrd would be different
<Yuji1_Saeki> I could program in anything if it were something such as 'Int MyVariable' instead of 'int x;' and all lowercase. Blegh. Ubuntu programming impossible for me.
<hakerx> :D
<ompaul> Yuji1_Saeki, you are offtopic these are not ubuntu support questions
<hakerx> Work Hard Work Smart Your Future Depends on You :)
<Yuji1_Saeki> OMPaul: YES it is. I want to learn to program in Ubuntu.
<Yuji1_Saeki> And this is asking questions how.
<amenado> time for the kick
<Yuji1_Saeki> ...
<speeddemon8803> If you want crazyness, then go for hardy, but dont expect support for hardy in this room..the support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<jaybrog> ere4si: I like this a lot, thanks a bunch
<hakerx> can someone can give mi a direct link to ubuntu witch i can install to hdd ???
<hakerx> cause i don't know with to chose !
<hakerx> ow crap D:
<flaccid> amenado: yeah its 2.6.22-14-generic .... i wouldnt mind a checksum on that or is that in a package i can look at?
<ompaul> Yuji1_Saeki, pick a language and go to its home page python C perl or some such hwoever that is beyond the scope of this channel
<CVD-PR> ...
<speeddemon8803> hakerx, they all install to hdd in the end.
<nickrud> hakerx: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , get the alternate install cd
<ere4si> jaybrog, gdesklets has lots of good apps - use the websites ones tho
<hakerx> Okey
<amenado> flaccid you can copy it from the liveCD
<hakerx> buth my hdd now runns only with ntf :D
<Trebel> I have a Chaintech AV-710 sound card it is installed and working but I can only get 1 channel out of it, can anyone help me or point me to a spot where I can find how to change that to 5.1?
<hakerx> i must format a new partion to run it !
<flaccid> amenado: on the livecd it only seems to have initrd.img.... .bak
<speeddemon8803> hakerx
<jaybrog> ere4si: im having a problem from getting it to startup upon logging in to Gnome
<amenado> flaccid, copy the iso to the hd, then boot the liveCD and mount the iso from the hd,
 * solexious1 claps at hkerx
<speeddemon8803> the cd can take care of that for you.
<hakerx> i can insert a cd live !
<flaccid> thats from /boot right?
<nickrud> hakerx: yes, the install disk will help with that. If you run vista, better is to shrink your ntfs partition with vista first
<flaccid> errr can do that
<hakerx> i will make a Dual Boot :)
<flaccid> booted off livecd and mounted sda7 which is the root of the linux install
<speeddemon8803> ahh, love the teamwork nickrud, always coming to my side :)
<flaccid> can=can´t
 * nickrud kicks speeddemon8803 around again ;0
<ere4si> jaybrog, in the menu open system - preferences - session - then the startup tab - then click new - and type gdesklets
<pyrak> i just ran "ping" and i want it to stop
<foibles> whats the difference between miro and democracyplayer
<pingu_> where should i look for peer guardian for ubuntu
<flaccid> amenado: its the other way around. the kernel on the hard disk is rooted
<speeddemon8803> ouch man!
<speeddemon8803> :)
<ompaul> pyrak, ctrl c
<pyrak> foibles, democracyplayer is the old name
<solexious> pingu: it is moblock
<jaybrog> ere4si: ah very nice
<pyrak> foibles, same program, they just changed the name recently :P
<ompaul> !moblock | pingu_
<ubotu> pingu_: info in detail is on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<ere4si> jaybrog, :)
<amenado> flaccid come again? i didnt follow
<solexious> pingu: well, it does the same thing and is linked to from the peergardian site
<hakerx> Ubuntu 7.10 i386 live cd destop edition !
<jaybrog> ere4si: do you have any screenshots you could link me of your desktop? :)
<pyrak> ompaul, hmm.  now it's frozen
<pyrak> not giving me a command line
<ere4si> jaybrog, sure - one min
<ompaul> pyrak, do it again
<jaybrog> ere4si: awesome :)
<flaccid> amenado: i have booted from livecd of gutsy because i cannot boot because of corrupt kernel. i mounted the linux fs on the hdd on /mnt/sda7 then compared /boot and /mnt/sda7 . /boot is the livecd right?
<lain_> ere4si: I can't find it either folder. Where else could irssi been installed? The help file tells me to place the .theme file in ~/.irssi --> but where is that?
<flaccid> im comparing /boot and /mnt/sda7/boot ...
<solexious> [Q] What do I use to setup wifi on ubuntu server? *cant find server info on previous link given*
<ompaul> !wireless > solexious (read this - lots of detail)
<amenado> flaccid-> do it like this..
<pyrak> ompaul, ok, it looks like i'm frozen.  how do i reboot?
<ere4si> lain_, that is a hidden file in your /home folder - in nautilus click view - show hidden files
<ompaul> pyrak, can you use the mouse?
<amenado> flaccid,  open up a terminal and chroot /
<pyrak> ompaul, it's a command line machine
<pingu_> ompaul: thanks :)
<pyrak> ompaul, ^
<amenado> flaccid now you can have access to the cdrom yesh?
<solexious> ompaul: been linked to that before, does not include server...
<ompaul> pyrak, ctrl alt F1-7 << which ever and log in there and check if you still have a working box
<insom> I seem to be having a problem with gkrellm :|
<pak> I'm having configuring my printer to work with Ubuntu (noob here) please help :)
<ompaul> solexious, wireless and a server?
<amenado> flaccid did  i lose you?
<pak> having trouble i mean, with printer to work on network
<flaccid> im experienced linux user
<pyrak> ompaul, yeah, that worked.  what did i just do?
<flaccid> no need to chroot
<hakerx> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Daily Build PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<solexious> ompaul, yes, wireless laptop running ubuntu server
<insom> it takes a good 2 to 3 minutes plus to load, and I have no clue why
<hakerx> i think this can fit my pc ?
<flaccid> no need to chroot?
<amenado> flaccid okay, then am off
<flaccid> sorry about the repeat. this keyboard is wonk
<speeddemon8803> hakerx, i wouldnt try it unless your wanting a lot of troubel.
<jaybrog> ere4si: have you forgotten about my screenshot? No biggie if you are busy
<ompaul> pyrak, you logged on to a another terminal and logged in - do this ps auwx | grep ping
<flaccid> amenado: am off?
<speeddemon8803> and..in here...we cant truly support it. hakerx
<hakerx> ?
<speeddemon8803> go for gutsy hakerx
<amenado> flaccid you are an experienced linux user?  so am off and let your expertise work
<flaccid> ill chroot something if you want. just explain to me what i should be actually doing amenado
<ere4si> jaybrog, waiting for the ubuntu gallery to accept it :)
<ompaul> pyrak, then type this sudo kill -9 (the number in the second column against the ping)
<speeddemon8803> hardy has a lot of issues still hakerx.
<solexious> hakerx: got for 7.10
<flaccid> amenado: sounds more like you dont know what you are on about
<jaybrog> ere4si: coolness, thanks :)
<hakerx> i got 7.10 live cd and now download a ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<ere4si> jaybrog, http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?n=2341
<amenado> flaccid now you are trying to insult?  good luck
<hakerx> ?
<solexious> [QQ] Any one know how to controll a wifi connection command line
<insom> anyone have any ideas?
<flaccid> amenado: you took that as an insult? omg
<pak> Please help with printer on network that I'm trying to setup?  I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.
<arakthor> solexious: you can do some stuff with wifi via the command line. see man iwconfig
<ere4si> jaybrog, clock, goodweather, 2x email, net, cpu and starterbar
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flaccid> any real helpers here?
<speeddemon8803> !printing | pak
<ubotu> pak: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jaybrog> ere4si: very neat and clean desktop
<solexious> arakthor: Thank you
<flaccid> the livecd uses different imgs even though they are the same kernel version..
<ere4si> jaybrog, I like usability
<arakthor> solexious: np
<jordan> hi
<dev1n> hey everyone
<jordan> im trying to start rsyncd using xinetd
<dev1n> I'm trying to get an old dell laptop to boot a live CD
<flaccid> there is no initrd.img-26.22-14-generic on the livecd only initrd.img-26.22-14-generic.bak , why is that?
<jordan> but i got this error  rsyncd[24104]: rsync: failed to open lock file /var/run/rsync.lock: Permission denied (13)
<jk_> an i install microsoft life cam on ubuntu?
<dev1n> it hangs either at 3% or 100% when it's loading the kernel
<jordan> someone can helpme?
<dev1n> someone suggested getting it to boot verbosely
<Andres22_rio4> hello. Why when i delete a mail in evolution, this doesnt go to de trash.. its dissapear..
<dev1n> will that work?
<hakerx> Damm this all sucks
<Tonren> "The software has detected that the disk has at least 8 bad sectors."  <--  QtParted tells me that when I try to resize my ntfs partition on the Kubuntu Live CD so I can install Ubuntu.  What's going on?
<icesword> dev1n, maybe it is complaining your mem is low,or what ever
<josspyker> jordan: sudo
<hakerx> nobody can help a linux noob !
<hakerx> ****
<Xdange1> hey guys... i'm using Ubuntu 7.10..i can get sound with my headphones but not with my laptop speakers. What could have gone wrong??
<dev1n> hmm, is there a different version of linux that would work better?
<dev1n> it's not an ancient laptop.
<icesword> !ask | hakerx
<ubotu> hakerx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dev1n> 2 years old i think.
<insom> hakerx, what's the problem?
<flaccid> most linux works better than ubuntu lol
<dev1n> heh
<jordan> josspyker: sorry but this cannot help-me. I'm trying to start a server, not a single application
<icesword> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<jaybrog> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ere4si> have ubuntu on five comps and never an issue flaccid
<flaccid> well ill just assume the livecd uses .bak which is pretty non standard and go from there
<Xdange1> hey guys... i'm using Ubuntu 7.10..i can get sound with my headphones but not with my laptop speakers. What could have gone wrong??
<dev1n> anyone have any ideas of how to get a live CD to boot verbosely?
<flaccid> ere4si: you are a different user out of many thousands of types
<zcat[1]> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaybrog> !gdesklet
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<flaccid> i deal with ubuntu bugs daily
<hakerx> finaly i founded 7.10 alternative cd
<insom> Xdange1, that's strange
<fuffalo> how do i play dvds in ubuntu?  what's the easiest software to install for playback
<zcat[1]> !screenlets
<jaybrog> very cool i love this
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<ere4si> flaccid: :)
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu > flaccid
<jaybrog> zcat[1]: i tried screenlets too
<hakerx> Hell Yeah Today Is My Birth Day !
<zcat[1]> jaybrog: they're cool..
<jaybrog> zcat[1]: do you prefer screenlets?
<zcat[1]> jaybrog: yes..
<flaccid> zcat[1]: ?
<jaybrog> hakerx: and what better way to spend your birthday lol
<cubexombi> whats a good gui package to install for user and group management, I'm installed using the minimal disk, got nothing ..
<pak> the link you provided for setting up printer isn't helping me out :(
<Andres22_rio4> screenlets, now, doesnt need compiz...
<zcat[1]> flaccid: to get DVD's playing you need to install dvdcss2, which is in the medibuntu repos ..
<pak> I have ubuntu and i'm trying to print to a xp machine that has the printer to it...can some one help me out?
<pak> 7.10
<speeddemon8803> !samba | pak
<ubotu> pak: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<speeddemon8803> that might help more :)
<bluewraith> can someone help me bind an IP in apache2? I think thats why noone can connect
<fex> samba for sure
<fex> read manuals about it
<flaccid> zcat[1]: im repairing kernel images, not playing dvds
<arakthor> pak: in gnome; system -> administration -> printing
<speeddemon8803> arkakthor, i think he is trying to set up a network printer.
<arakthor> pak: you can add a new printer, and follow a few steps to enter the information required to connect to the printer
<fyrstorm> My wireless card is recognized in iwcofig but not in network-manager-gnome
<sveakex> hey. is anybody using bitlbee who could help me?
<fyrstorm> any ideas?
<arakthor> speeddemon8803: I thought he was trying to get his ubuntu to connect to a printer on an xp machine
<zcat[1]> flaccid: Oh.. someone asked about playing dvd's in here..
<lucas> hi, I moved my HD to another machine, and X doesn't start anymore. how can I rerun the X autoconfiguration?
<jaybrog> ere4si: thanks for the help, suggestions, and screenshot :)
<speeddemon8803> that would require samba
<flaccid> np zcat[1]
<ere4si> k
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | fuffalo
<ubotu> fuffalo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pak> i just installed samba, can't understand what it's saying at all.  Just need this printer to work :(
<zcat[1]> yay for scrollback
<sveakex> lucas: try X -configure
<jaybrog> ere4si: im going to play around with gdesklets a lil, take care
<sveakex> lucas: in capitals
<jaybrog> bye everyone
<speeddemon8803> arent you trying to print to a network printer pak?
<ere4si> jaybrog, enjoy!
<jaybrog> Ubuntu community FTW!
<dev1n> Anyone know how I can get a live CD to boot?
<sveakex> lucas: capital*
<cubexombi> lucas dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
 * speeddemon8803 tries to backtrack and figure out exactly what your doing.
<dev1n> It hangs when it loads the kernel
<sveakex> dev1n: is it a good cd?
<fyrstorm> dev1n; did you burn it yourself?
<mneptok> dev1n: machine specs?
<hakerx> Witch Format Need For Linux alternative install hdd ?
<dev1n> yes, and i tried it on another box
<flaccid> amenado: if this doesn boot again with same error, i will show you the bug on launchpad and you can show me your leetness
<dev1n> so I know the CD is ok.
<zcat[1]> dev1n: try F2 and look at the suggestions.. usually something like acpi=off will get it to work
<speeddemon8803> hakerx, ntfs usually if you wish to share files between linux and windows.
<fyrstorm> dev1n; you need to make it bootable when you burn it. Did you do that?
<tux> hi, how to can change dns numbers ?
<sveakex> hey. is anybody using bitlbee who could help me?
<pyrak> so i'm at a command-line ubuntu install.  and i have this laptop running ubuntu.  i can ping this laptop, but not google.com
<mneptok> speeddemon8803: ext3 is a better bet for sharing files between OSes.
<hakerx> yeah win is on with 2 partition
<dev1n> It boots to the screen where i can run ubuntu or install etc.
<dev1n> so i think it's bootable.
<hakerx> now i need separate a 3 partion
<hakerx> and make a dual boot
<dev1n> (it booted another machine ok)
<speeddemon8803> ok so ive been wrong every time, im gonna get outta here.
<sveakex> pyrak: because you are not connected to the net i guess
<mneptok> dev1n: machine specs?
<dev1n> it's a DELL laptop Inspiron 1000
<fyrstorm> Anyone a network-manager expert???
<dev1n> i'm not sure what the specs are, im googling
<mneptok> dev1n: that's a model, not specs
<pyrak> sveakex, no, the same router is being used to connect this computer to the ned
<flaccid> fyrstorm: im average, but not expert. whats the problem
<pyrak> net*
<dev1n> right, hence the googling
<phizzy> does x-chat gnome work with fish?
<mneptok> dev1n: look at the BIOS boot screen
<zcat[1]> dev1n: some drives have trouble reading the disk if you burned it fast (generally 16x can be read by anything) .. and some BIOSes have issues with things like ACPI so there are options to turn it off.. the boot screen will give you some likely hints..
<prettyricky> hey guys I installed gparted to ubuntu 7.10 now never used it before, I cant use it only on cdlive correct
<mneptok> dev1n: if you have less than 256MB RAM, forget a Live session
<fyrstorm> flaccid; My wireless card is recognized in iwconfig but network-manager doesn't see it.
<ere4si> prettyricky, it will only work on unmounted partitions
<speeddemon8803> !xubuntu | dev1n
<ubotu> dev1n: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pyrak> prettyricky, well you can install it to run off of your local machine, but it's usually better to run it off the live cd
<Xdange1> hey guys... i'm using Ubuntu 7.10..i can get sound with my headphones but not with my laptop speakers. What could have gone wrong??
<pyrak> prettyricky, because then you can access the volume that you boot from more safely
<speeddemon8803> you can always try xubuntu if your pc is so stubborn that even the alternative cd isnt working.
<flaccid> fyrstorm: make sure there are no references in /etc/network/interfaces on that interface then restart both networkmanager and the frontend
<prettyricky> ok, thanks
<ere4si> !sound | Xdange1
<ubotu> Xdange1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sveakex> pyrak: hm
<sveakex> pyrak: is there another computer in the network?
<killown> does anyone here have screenlets working?
<ere4si> Xdange1, and make sure nothing is muted
<zcat[1]> killown: yes
<Praticle> i was just changing the skybox type thing for the cube when suddenly compiz stopped working, firfox got really laggy, and my external hardrive unmounted itself....im sorry i cant really give any more information, but im not quite sure what happened.... any ideas?
<pyrak> sveakex, besides the two that i'm describing?  yeah, a few...
<fyrstorm> flaccid; the only thing in /etc/network/interfaces is loopback. there is nothing about eth1 in there.
<killown> zcat[1], do you use gnome?
<mneptok> pyrak: ping -c 5 72.14.207.99
<zcat[1]> yes
<Xdange1> ere4si: i have checked that a number of times
<dev1n> i think it's 400 MHz 2.2 GHz 512 MB ram
<killown> when I click on show desktop icon it hide all screenlets
<dev1n> should work ok right?
<Xdange1> ere4si: everything seems normal
<killown> zcat[1], do you have it problem?
<Xdange1> but why would my headphones work??
<killown> or had
<pyrak> mneptok, "connect: Network is unreachable"
<ere4si> Xdange1, the laptop speakers might be pcm - checked that?
<flaccid> fyrstorm: in that case. no idea. this kind of thing is common
<zcat[1]> killown: yeah, weird bug.. usually I don't use show-desktop anyway, I flip the cube to an empty desktop with compiz instead..
<mneptok> pyrak: is this a DHCP supplied IP?
<dev1n> mneptok: it's got 512 MB of ram, should work right?
<mneptok> dev1n: yes
<pyrak> mneptok, nope, static
<Xdange1> ere4si: yep they are, and PCM is right up
<pyrak> mneptok, through a wireless router
<fyrstorm> flaccid; yeah, I know. especially with Broadcrap cards.
<killown> zcat[1] then you don't have fix it problem?
<mkz> does anyone know how I might extract just the file name from a find command that returns the full path and file?  That is, find returns: /path/to/foo.bar and I just want foo.bar
<DIL> dev1n: i have it running on a gateway solo, when i installed i thought i had problems as it took a while to move through the various install stages fyi
<mneptok> pyrak: then you have most likely misconfigured your router/gateway address
<dev1n> zcat[1]: when do i hit F2?
<pyrak> mneptok, but i can ping computers on the LAN
<ere4si> Xdange1, never have sound probs so I'm outta suggestions - sorry
<sveakex> pyrak: hm. i don't know
<mneptok> pyrak: so?
<dev1n> after hitting F12 and selecting the CD drive?
<zcat[1]> killown: file a bug, if there isn't one already. screenlets are pretty new though and will have a few bugs
<scall> Is there a way to install phpBB3 via apt-get?
<Xdange1> ere4si: thanks anyway
<j_> I can't detect my TV screen in NVIDIA...
<ere4si> k
<killown> hmm..
<mneptok> pyrak: the local traffic never passes the router interface
<Xdange1> ere4si: well it was really after one of the latest updates
<zcat[1]> dev1n: the boot screen, I think it tells you along the bottom of the screen what the F keys do..
<Xdange1> ere4si: since then no sound in my speakers
<pyrak> mneptok, "router interface"?
<ere4si> Xdange1, updates can be hell
<Xdange1> ere4si: only headphones
<dev1n> zcat[1]:  yes, it does...what am i looking for?
<flaccid> amenado: here is one of the reports http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322885.html
<mneptok> pyrak: the Internet connection
<pbne04> !grub | pbne04
<zcat[1]> dev1n: other options, I think. something like that
<Xdange1> ere4si: i'm usually critical about updates
<mneptok> pyrak: when you ping one machine on a network from another machine on the same subnet, no routing is needed. just switching.
<pyrak> mneptok, ok, so how do i fix my gateway config?
<mneptok> pyrak: ergo, the router/gateway seeting won't make a difference.
<mneptok> *setting
<dev1n> zcat[1]: F6 is for other options
<solexious> [QQ] How can i see network adapters in command line
<mneptok> pyrak: how did you set the IP?
<zcat[1]> dev1n: yeah, one of those :)
<ere4si> j_, try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<Praticle> whenever i try to turn visual effects to custom or extra all the radial buttons get filled in and the whole screen goes grayish and wont close until i force quit it, does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<mneptok> solexious: ifconfig
<dev1n> zcat[1]:  any idea which one?
<pyrak> mneptok, editing /etc/network/interfaces
<ere4si> Xdange1, they keep overwriting my grub and xorg etc...
<zcat[1]> dev1n: nope.. try various suggestions until something works :)
<mneptok> pyrak: so edit /etc/network/interfaces and specify the correct gateway address
<scall> How do I transfer a folder and its files from my windows machine to my Ubuntu Server? I tried using Secure File Transfer Client but it wont' work because my user does not have permission.
<dev1n> what does t=casper mean?
<dev1n> or "quiet splash"?
<Xdange1> ere4si: well well, i'm out thanks for the help :-|
<ere4si> k bye
<Trebel> I have a Chaintech AV-710 sound card it is installed and working but I can only get 1 channel out of it, can anyone help me or point me to a spot where I can find how to change that to 5.1?
<flaccid> quiet suppresses stdout from kernel boot and splah put splah on top
<pyrak> mneptok, wooo!!!  it worked!!! thank you so much
<mneptok> pyrak: yassir
<pyrak> mneptok, one goddamned "0" that should have been a "1" :P
<pyrak> thanks again
<mneptok> pyrak: we say "durned" in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> ;)
<pyrak> mneptok, what does that mean?
<mneptok> !language | pyrak
<ubotu> pyrak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> see above
<mneptok> :)
<zcat[1]> !curses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pyrak> oic
<mneptok> ubotu: you GUI chimp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you gui chimp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> hehe
<soldats> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soldats> there it partially
<soldats> +is
<flaccid> amenado: i will try to use boot= without using UUID as it says it doesn exist, but this has been reported on at least 4 bug reports and still doesnt work using eg. boot=/dev/sda7
<lain__> Hello, is it recommended to use the update manager?
<icesword> flaccid, what?boot=/dev/sda7?never heard it
<Odd-rationale> lain__: Yes, I beleive.
<ere4si> !update | lain_
<ubotu> lain_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hakerx> if i install ubuntu 7.10 alternative cd to hdd how much do i set for partion space ?
<lain__> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zcat[1]> flaccid: if you need to use boot=/dev/sda7 you probably need to edit your /etc/fstab as well..
<flaccid> amenado: oops i mean root=
<usser> hakerx: 6gb minimum
<usser> hakerx: I'd even say 10gb
<hakerx> huge one :D
<ere4si> hakerx, if you make a seperate /home partition then 5G is enough
<flaccid> amenado: like this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8276 and so many other launchpad entries
<flaccid> amenado: im just upset br0. i didn do any system changes
<zcat[1]> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<flaccid> yeah the UUID is correct
<dev1n> zcat[1]: i tried all the other options, but they don't work.
<FFEMTcJ> im thinking about installing ubuntu.. my email is on an exchange server, is there a mail client for ubuntu that will connect to exchange and do my mail/calendar/tasks/etc?
<dev1n> still hangs at 100%
<flaccid> so its a false positive
<comicinker> is there a library for getting device information?
<dev1n> anyone got something else that might get a live CD to boot?
<comicinker> is there a library for getting harddisl information?
<usser> FFEMTcJ: if exchange has web interface set up then evolution can somewhat handle it
<amenado> flaccid-> those are like 2006?  am confident those are fixed by now.
<j_> ere4si confusing...
<flaccid> amenado: yeah thats what i thought too
<j_> ere4si confusing... with corrections need to made on first one
<flaccid> bugs perpetuate a lot in ubuntu over releases
<flaccid> device.map is correct too
<flaccid> fsck comes back clean, the fs mounts fine
<DIL> dev1n: i have it running on a gateway solo, when i installed i thought i had problems as it took a while to move through the various install stages fyi
<flaccid> so confused how it could still say that
<dev1n> thanks DIL
<ere4si> j_, ok - there's a better one - hang a tick
<dev1n> I'm not trying to install yet...just boot
<flaccid> amenado: unless you have another suggestion. i think i might have to reinstall
<dev1n> did it hang during the boot DIL?
<dev1n> The first time I let it sit there for 20 mins
<ere4si> j_, what vid card do you have pls?
<j_> ere4si nvidia
<comicinker> I mean is there a library to get harddisk information like size, partitions, file systems, free space, when it was last fscked and so on?
<ere4si> j_, nvidia....which?
<DIL> dev1n: no but thought you said u got to the point where you could choose install
<arakthor> which package do I have to install to be able to use mysql.h as an include?
<dev1n> Depending on which boot option I select, it hangs at 3% or 100%
<j_> ere4si 7600 gt
<ere4si> j_, k
<DIL> dev1n: did you check boot order etc...
<killown> zcat[1], I have fixed it
<sultan> bonsoir, is there a possibility to set an individual background for each of my for desktops?
<dev1n> I checked the memory
<sultan> four*
<mneptok> dev1n: tried an alternate CD?
<DIL> dev1n: is computer set to boot from cd first
<ere4si> j_, this looks better - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609821
<mneptok> sultan: no
<mneptok> sultan: a feature i miss from BeOS
<dev1n> DIL, i hit F12 and select the CD when it's booting up...
<Konner> I might switch back to ubuntu. =]
<dev1n> then the Ubuntu menu comes up with boot options
<Scunizi> Konner, what's holding you back?
<sultan> is there a address to cry till they add? :p
<DIL> dev1n: then?
<dev1n> if I do nothing, it loads the linu kernel and hangs at 3%
<usser> sultan: try ubuntu brainstorm site
<dev1n> (after the timer runs out)
<sjolshag>  Is there some way to have a bind client/resolver return _only_ a single (the first) authoritative response it gets?
<usser> sultan: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<dev1n> if I select other boot options from the Ubuntu menu, it hangs at 3% or 100%
<arrrghhh> so i upgraded to hardy, and i think i want to go back for now... is there an easy way to do that w/o completely reinstalling?
<mneptok> sultan: file a feature request at https://bugzilla.gnome.org
<arrrghhh> the upgrade was sooooo easy i hope the downgrade is as easy...
<sultan> thank you, gg'night
<DIL> dev1n: let it say for a while (dont ask) got watch a show see what happens
<Scunizi> arrrghhh, I hope you have /home in a seperate partition :)
<usser> arrrghhh: but its not
<DIL> dev1n: let it say for a while (dont ask) got watch a show see what happens
<arrrghhh> Scunizi, i do
<usser> arrrghhh: back up /home and reinstall is the only way'
<arrrghhh> usser, is it impossible
<j_> ere4si his tv screen is black and white
<DIL> dev1n: watch a tv show
<arrrghhh> damnit
<Scunizi> arrrghhh, just reinstall.. save yourself a headache
<dev1n> ok, you think it should work eh?
<nicolah> I don't remember how to use dmesg to monitor recent changes in the os, thanks
<dev1n> alright, bbiab.
<arrrghhh> Scunizi, i wanted to save myself the headache of reinstall lol.  there's a lot more than my /home dir that needs to be backed up.
<Scunizi> arrrghhh, no need to backup /home .. just don't format it on reinstall
<riotkittie> you cant downgrade.
<DIL> dev1n: patience and persistence has its place
<arrrghhh> yea i was afriad of that riotkittie
<dev1n> yeah, that was the first thing I tried.
<flaccid> same thing amenado. using root=/dev/sda7
<mneptok> riotkittie: arguably any time you remove Linux in favor of a Microsoft OS is a downgrade.
<usser> arrrghhh: just stick with it, it will become mainline eventually
<dev1n> I left it for half an hour or so, and it didn't budge.
<usser> arrrghhh: you only have what 2 months till release
<dev1n> maybe i'll leave it overnight. :)
<DIL> dev1n: ok so much for that then
<riotkittie> mneptok: simmer down, or i'll get you drunk and give you a win flag tattoo
<flaccid> and with only other param ro ... so like im thinking there is nothing i can do unless i use an older kernel
<arrrghhh> usser, yea but my virtualbox usb devices are acting all wonky... and i kinda need those to access my dvd collection and deposit my checks.  don't ask.
<usser> arrrghhh: ahh... bummer
<ere4si> j_, this is the one I pointed another user to days ago and he had success - sorry - couldn't remember - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609821
<riotkittie> do you have a seperate home partition, arrrghhh ?
<ere4si> j_, wait
<ere4si> j_, this one - http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=596115
<arrrghhh> riotkittie, yessir
<arrrghhh> or ma'am?
<riotkittie> indeed.
<arrrghhh> riotkittie, not too many female linux nerds is all :P
<DIL> geeks not nerds
<hakerx> yep thats right Dil :)
<arrrghhh> DIL, there's a difference?
<dev1n> anyone have any ideas to try if DIL's patience diagnosis is no good?
<flaccid> amenado: ill back up /home to my NAS and reinstall. if it comes up again iĺll file a bug and then use a dif OS
<hakerx> yes a very big :)
<dev1n> perhaps something other than UBUNTU, or an older release?
<arrrghhh> i have way too much stuff that's not in my /home partition
<DIL> arrrghhh: yes there is!!
<mneptok> dev1n: tried an alternate CD?
<dev1n> anyone know how to get it to boot verbosely?
<_icesword_> esc
<dev1n> mneptok: no, I haven't
<flaccid> dev1n: take out the quiet param
<mneptok> dev1n: that would be my first step
<flaccid> and splash param
<dev1n> mneptok: I know this CD worked with another PC
<arrrghhh> DIL, care to elaborate?  evidently i was malinformed.
<dev1n> flaccid: how do i take out the quiet param?
<mneptok> dev1n: that's like saying "when i tell my mom she looks hot she smiles. but my dad has TOTALLY DIFFERENT BEHAVIOR!"
<speedcore> i was just working in quanta..
<DIL> arrrghhh: i would love to but this is not the appropriate forum :-)
<dev1n> lol
<mneptok> dev1n: try an alternate CD. trust me. i'm pretty good with this Ubuntu stuff. ;)
<speedcore> my ctrl + command..    and capslock just stopped working
<flaccid> dev1n: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and in the entry take it out there
<flaccid> so intead of root=UUID ro quiet just use ro
<arrrghhh> DIL, you are correct sir.  haha!
<speedcore> anyone who has experience ctrl and capslock and scrolllock and other keys just stopping to work... maybe i toggled something by mistake
<dev1n> mneptok: ok what alternate CD?
<mneptok> flaccid: this is a live session. he'll need to edit the grub boot param line
<dev1n> mneptok: a different build?
<mneptok> dev1n: got BitTorrent?
<dev1n> mneptok: y
<nblracer> i think it is for OEM
<icesword> !alternate > dev1n
<dev1n> ah, ok
<flaccid> yeah press the e button at grub
<flaccid> to edit it
<flaccid> on boot
<mneptok> dev1n: http://th.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<flaccid> then after editing it, press b to boot
<Kanuha> trying to get my wireless on my laptop working, but need the build-essentials package for hardy. anyone have a url for it?
<Starman> speed:.........have you considered rebooting?
<Starman> just a guess
<speeddemon8803> sudo aptitude install buld-essentials kanuha, type that in terminal
<Kanuha> speeddemon8803, thx, but don't have network yet
<flaccid> Kanuha: its in the repos
<flaccid> !info build-essentials
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in gutsy
<dev1n> is booting an alternate CD going to allow me to run linux live, without installing?
<flaccid> oh maybe not
<dev1n> because that's what I want to do...I don't want to install now.
<speeddemon8803> oh, well, thats not cool
<speeddemon8803> flaccid, it is
<speeddemon8803> just not in the main ones :)
<flaccid> dev1n: i think alternate is text only not live, but i could be wrong
<flaccid> oh dang
<speeddemon8803> your right flaccid
<speeddemon8803> alternate is text only
<dev1n> oh, that's no good.
<Kanuha> should be a deb package available somewhere
<puff> Hi guys.  A friend wants to experiment with linux, with linux acting as the access point.
<dev1n> perhaps Ubuntu is the wrong choice...is there another live CD option that's more likely to work with my hardware?
<cjones> how do you convert a Ogg Theora video to mpeg
<DIL> dev1n: try knoppix
<dev1n>  ok
<Dr_willis> dev1n,  thers 100's of live cds out there. :) depends on what you wabnt.  Slax is nice as is knoppix
<flaccid> dev1n: did you try the safe graphic mode option on normal livecd ?
<puff> He wants to set up a freestanding hotspot (no internet connection at his house) and experiment wtih home automation devices that would communicate via wifi to a management program running on the linux box.
<Tu13es> I want to install metacity from svn so I can use AWN, can anyone help me?
<amenado> Kanuha-> just do a  sudo dpkg -d install packagename
<speeddemon8803> dev1n, ubuntu is in constant development, so sometimes there isnt always a fix, but surely there is one coming up eventually :)
<Scunizi> dev1n, the alternate cd is text based only .. get the live cd to run from the cd
<soreau> Good day to all
<dev1n> ok, I give up on Ubuntu
<Kanuha> amenado, is it available on the cd?
<dev1n> is there #knoppix?
<soreau> I need help setting up LVM to RAID to HD's for software raid
<puff> So he'd have to set up a dhcp server, what else would he install to have the linux box act as the router?
<DIL> dev1n: no no what if it is your hardware?
<Dr_willis> dev1n,  i have good luck with INSTALLING ubuntu with the altnerantive cd. even if the live cd has issues.
<amenado> Kanuha-> dont know, have not searched the cdrom
<soreau> dev1n: Ubuntu is the best
<Dr_willis> The Ubuntu Live cd - is rather... basic in ways.
<dev1n> ok, if UBUNTU is the best, then i should be able to get it to boot
<uid000> hello, having trouble with spdif on my audigy 2.  anyone have experience with this?
<solexious> [QQ] Trying to get my prism2 laptop wifi card to work, any help?
<Scunizi> dev1n, how much memory do you have?
<flaccid> puff: natd probably
<flaccid> if its router
<DIL> dev1n: could be your hardware? try knoppix see if you have the same probs
<SimplySeth> if I do a "command line" install from my laptop to a USB drive and then put that drive in a CDRomLess Machine .. will it work ?
<Starman> http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/how-to-pick-linux-distro-livecd.html
<amenado> puff no need to install anything to make an ubuntu box a router
<Dr_willis> dev1n,   i lot can depend ont he specific hardware and your specific issues.   Testing with Other live cd's can give some ideas as to what the proiblems are.
<soreau> I am installing on an alternate live cd and need help setting up software RAID and LVM
<DIL> isnt Kubuntu a lighter version of ubuntu
<hischild> dev1n, i haven't followed your story ... what is goin wrong?
<SimplySeth> DIL: no .. xubuntu is
<j_> I made sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Scunizi> DIL, no.. it's kde desktop, xubuntu is xfce
<j_> I mess up big time messing it around so how i use my backup
<hp> hey guys
<FFEMTcJ> im thinking about installing ubuntu.. my email is on an exchange server, is there a mail client for ubuntu that will connect to exchange and do my mail/calendar/tasks/etc?
<hp> i found an error that says: Bios bug found
<soreau> Good evening. I am installing on an alternate live cd right now and need help setting up software RAID and LVM
<j_> I made sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<j_> how i use it back the way it is
<DIL> dev1n: try xubuntu and see if it is more palatable to your hardware
<Scunizi> FFEMTcJ, evolution has an exchange plugin
<speeddemon8803> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> j_-> copy your  xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf
<foo> anyone have quake3 on linux? I don't see a package for it in apt
<SimplySeth> soreau: ummm tell folks the issue and mebbe someone can help you :)
<dev1n> hischild: i have a known good Ubuntu live CD that hangs at 100% when it tries to load the kernel on a dell inspiron 1000
<FFEMTcJ> Scunizi: TY
<solexious> [QQ] Trying to get my prism2 laptop wifi card to work, any help?
<soreau> Ok
<Scunizi> FFEMTcJ, np
<dev1n> sometimes it hangs at 3%
<Starman> http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/how-to-pick-linux-distro-livecd.html
<soreau> I just need guidance
<dev1n> depending on which boot option i try.
<j_> amenado so its sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ere4si> j_, good start - in terminal   sudo cp -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SimplySeth> soreau: okay .. guidance on ..... ?
<hischild> dev1n, ok. have you been told to boot it verbosely by removing the quiet and splash option on the kernel line?
<Dr_willis> hp,  Ive seen such messages at boot. when a module is checking for a known bios bug with specific bios's -   Its just a infomational message i belive.
<amenado> j_-> affirmative
<dev1n> yes, but I don't know how to do that
<soreau> Good evening. I am installing on an alternate live cd right now and need help setting up software RAID and LVM
<j_> amenado wil this do ere4si
<ere4si> k
<soreau> SimplySeth: ^^
<dev1n> hischild: if I hit F6 i get boot options...i can edit that line
<hp> Dr_willis: however when i tried to install 7.04, it keeps hanging. i keep getting the black screen
<hischild> dev1n, ok. Once you get into the screen with the ubuntu logo and the options, hit f6. On the end of the line you'll see the options splash and quiet.
<hischild> remove those
<Tu13es> anyone using AWN with Metacity?
<soreau> I need help partitioning the two disks to be seen as one in ubuntu
<Bossmanbeta> ..hey Dr_willis
<SimplySeth> soreau: so what happens .. if you just try to partition it ?
<Scunizi> Tu13es, I don't think you can without compiz
<Dr_willis> hp,  that may or may not be related to that 'bios bug' message. -   Try installing with the alternative cd?
<soreau> Hello! I am installing on an alternate live cd right now and need help setting up software RAID and LVM.  I need help partitioning the two disks to be seen as one in ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Hello Bossmanbeta
<amenado> solexious-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<Tu13es> Scunizi: you can if you use the version that has compositing
<ere4si> !raid | soreau
<ubotu> soreau: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Scunizi> Tu13es, nice.. didn' t know
<soreau> SimplySeth: I want to know what i should select at the partitioner
<hp> Dr_willis: i have an alternative cd for 7.10. it doesn't run either
<Dr_willis> soreau,  have you checked the install docs/guides at the ubuntu web site yet? Ive never used those features.
<dev1n> hischild: ok, let me try that again
<Tu13es> Scunizi: but I can't use compiz with this tablet :P
<soreau> ere4si: right on
<hp> Dr_willis: it keeps freezing up on me
<ere4si> k
<Dr_willis> hp,  so the instaler works, or dosent work? where does it freeze at?
<hischild> dev1n, alright.
<SimplySeth> soreau: manual if you don't want to use the whole disk or guided if you do
<dev1n> hischild: t=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz
<flaccid> bbl
<SimplySeth> soreau: probably "Manual" since you are using two disks
<soreau> SimplySeth: ere4si hit up ubotu for the links xD
<dev1n> hischild: is that right?
<dev1n> hischild: that's what it will look like if i backspace a bit
<ere4si> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hp> Dr_willis: checking for Cd drive, or disc. it freezes at 25%, 69% and 75%. each time i had to turn off the machine, after restarting it moves up a bit on the percentage bar
<hischild> dev1n, if you only removed the quiet and plash, then that's correct
<blockcipher> What format should I put my external drive in .. so ubuntu and windows xp can read it?   Thanks.  Would Fat32 to okay?
<Starman> thanks ubotu
<dev1n> hischild: there are two dashes after the quiet and the splash...remove those too?
<Dr_willis> hp,  weird.  You might want to try the xubuntu cd's and check the forum for your exact brand/make pc - see if others have similer issues.
<puff> amenado: No?
<hischild> dev1n, those can be moved as far as i know. If not, it'll warn you
<dev1n> ok
<amenado> puff no!
<Dr_willis> blockcipher,  fat32 is ok. But has limits.  You can read/write ext2/3 with the proper windows drivers in windows.. or read/write ntfs under linux with ntfs-3g
<dev1n> hischild: it gives me the starting box..."loading kinux kernel"
<dev1n> hischild: it's hung at 3%
<dev1n> (as usual)
<hischild> dev1n, .... no other warnings or anything?
<dev1n> no
<blockcipher> Dr_willis, has a size limit is that what you are refering to for fat32?
<dev1n> hischild: let me know when you think i should give up waiting
<dev1n> it's still at 3%
<soreau> ere4si: So just install the ubuntu OS to one of the hard disks and then configure RAID?
<Dr_willis> blockcipher,  isent there a 4gb file size limit for fat32.. I forget - been so long. :) i just use ntfs/ext3 these days
<hischild> dev1n, alright ... try again ... this time again without the quiet and splash option and add  --> acpi=off <--
<ere4si> soreau, don't do raid - just know the link :)
<dev1n> ok
<fire360> vim /home/folder, list lots of file, when i hit enter, i open the file. Q. how to close the file and still be inside that folder?
<bascule> Dr_willis: yeah 2**32 bytes max file size
<blockcipher> Dr_willis, cool  i just had issues getting to ntfs on my last ubutu load so I was trying to avoid that pain again :)
<soreau> ere4si: Ok, thanks, I'll ask if I have a problem here I guess (ugh ;)
<Dr_willis> blockcipher,  i have no issues read/writing ntfs.. :) or you could use ext2/3 and let windows read it with those drivers
<ere4si> :)
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Azodon> ubuntu is great, i was able to install kubuntu-desktop and remove 99% of the KDE apps and keep mostly just gnome apps or universal apps. and still try kde!
<Dr_willis> !ext3 | blockcipher
<ubotu> blockcipher: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<blockcipher> Dr_willis, thanks i appreciate it :D
<Zoiks> hey, could someone guide me through making a softraid in ubuntu
<amenado> puff  sudo echo 1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward;  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  is all you need assuming eth0 is WAN facing interface
<Zoiks> i know how to make
<Dr_willis> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<blockcipher> thanks ubotu
<dev1n> hischild: still hangs with acpi=off
<dev1n> exactly the same, at 3%
<amenado> fire360-> you dont vim a folder, only regular files
<Zoiks> i know how to do it
<j1solutions> need help seting up a nexuiz server on 7.10
<Zoiks> but it keeps buggering up
<aSt3raL> how do i switch channels using the keyboard in the new xchat?
<puff> amenado: Cool.
<aSt3raL> it used to be alt+up/down
<aSt3raL> and that doesnt work with the new update
<ere4si> dev1n, tried   noapic nolapic   ?
<Cromag> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<TrustNoOne> i just had a bowl of cocoa-puffs and im cuckoo man, CUCKOO
<dev1n> ere4si: what is noapic noapic?
<Cromag> site just down then.
<Viper111> guys i need to download predefined access lists for suid from where i can fnd some
<j1solutions> nexuiz help anyone?
<hischild> dev1n, alright ... gimme a second while i look something up
<dev1n> ere4si: do you sudgest adding that to the boot string?
<Viper111> Squid***
<dev1n> hischild: ok, thanks
<fire360> amenado: i just did
<ere4si> dev1n, yep - if it is a notebook
<amenado> fire360-> and got a satisfying results?
<puff> Back in a bit.
<fire360> amenado: yes. i am searching for the close-command
<Viper111> guys i need to download predefined access lists for squid from where i can fnd some
<edi> algum brasileiro
<DIL> dyslexia
<amenado> fire360-> you are not understanding me, you do not edit a directory with vim!
<Trebel> I have a Chaintech AV-710 sound card it is installed and working but I can only get 1 channel out of it, can anyone help me or point me to a spot where I can find how to change that to 5.1?
<fire360> amenado: newer vim version can do more nowdays
<amenado> fire360-> but to get out of edit mode, you :q!
<dev1n> ere4si: ok, -->noapic noapic<-- in place of -->quiet splash<-- ?
<dev1n> (it is a notebook)
<hischild> ere4si, thanks ... that's what i was searching for
<amenado> fire360-> it does not make sense, and what numbers would you plug in for file sizes and time stamps?
<hischild> ere4si, btw ... isn't it apic=off instead of noapic?
<dev1n> heh..which is it!?
<ere4si> dev1n, just at the end - can have the splash if you want
<dev1n> ok, after the two dashes?
<DIL> ere4si: dyslexia? sb acpi no
<dev1n> or before then...next to the quiet splash
<ere4si> DIL: ? - read up on it
<killown> hi , how I do to stick window on desktop for it don't hide window when I to click on show desktop icon?
<dev1n> and is it apic, or noapic?
<pyrak> is there a way to connect to my router from outside my lan?
<amenado> pyrak how far outside?
<pingu_> command for 'open' like opening a file in the terminal
<ere4si> dev1n, at the end of the kernel line - type a space then   noapic nolapic
<pyrak> amenado, erm... a school on the other coast of the US
<amenado> pyrak can you elaborate on your network setup, what is acting as your router?
<dev1n> ere4si: ok, did that...still hangs at 3%
<pyrak> amenado, wrt54g
<pyrak> amenado, i'm wondering if i'll be able to tweak port forwarding while i'm away
<ere4si> dev1n, that was quick
<amenado> pyrak your school uses a wrt54g ?
<pyrak> amenado, no, but my home does
<pingu_> command for 'open' like opening a file in the terminal
<pyrak> amenado, i just set up a server at home
<amenado> pyrak->  i asked you to elaborate ..
<pyrak> amenado, and i'm going to go off to college eventaully
<comicinker> whats the hardy channel?
<dev1n> ok, i give up for now
<pyrak> amenado, so plan to ssh to that server from school
<RB2> comicinker, #ubuntu+1
<dev1n> thanks everyone for your help
<dev1n> ill be back!
<pingu_> command for 'open' like opening a file in the terminal
<pyrak> amenado, and if i want to add, another protocal, i want to be able to forward the port on my router
<amenado> pyrak->  elaborate on how your network is setup, what devices, whats in between? dsl? dialup? what?
<pyrak> amenado, does that make sense
<pyrak> amenado, home: cable modem to wrt54g to server computer (by way of ethernet)
<SimplySeth> !harddriveinstall
<pyrak> amenado, and this server computer has a static ip
<amenado> pyrak-> okay
<SimplySeth> !alternateinstall
<tgm4883_laptop> is it possible to install Gutsy onto a software RAID?
<amenado> pyrak what about the wrt54g, does it gets a static ip from your cable ISP ?
<pyrak> amenado, i'd imagine so.  most likely yes
<SimplySeth> !alternate install
<amenado> tgm4883-> i suggest to use a separate /boot partition to avoid difficulties
<SimplySeth> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amenado> pyrak you dont want to leave and find out later it is not, too far to come home..
<johansja> anybody using powertop here?
<tgm4883_laptop> amenado, is there a guide or howto somewhere on that?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm in the alt cd partitioner right now, but it doesn't help much
<amenado> tgm4883-> you should read the guide before starting an install
<pyrak> amenado, well let's assume yes.  i'm pretty sure.
<tgm4883_laptop> amenado, what guide?
<ConstyXIV> I got a "grub-install (hd0) failed" trying to install; how can i fix that?
<killown> how I do to change emerald to metacity?
<amenado> pyrak then make sure your wrt54g forwards the correct ports to your server/router/gateway
<SimplySeth> !alternate install
<amenado> tgm4883-> you asked if there was a guide, i assume there is, and you should have read it before starting your install
<ere4si> killown, try in terminal   metacity --replace
<pyrak> amenado, right, so the thing is, i want to know if i can connect to the router offsite to tweak port forwarding
<amenado> killown-> i think  metacity --replace
<amenado> pyrak want me to test it for you?
<killown> ere4si, amenado thank you
<ere4si> k
<amenado> killown-> now to get back to emerald...i dont know..heh
<gnychis> whats the proper way to upgrade to flash 7 with ubuntu and firefox?
<MrPiracy> how can i change screensaver without going to /system/properties/screensaver ?
<icesword> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Azodon> is there a hardy chan?
<icesword> #ubuntu +1
<Starman> ubotu:........>thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Zoiks> should i be using mdadm or mdraid for making a raid 5
<MrPiracy> how can i change screensaver without going to /system/properties/screensaver ?
<gnychis> are the repository mirrors rate limited to 40Kbps for all clients? I can't seem to find a server which I get more than 40K
<triorieel> Ive done something under my username to make colors in videos to go wrong
<triorieel> ^^in totem
<cjones> how do you convert a Ogg Theora video to mpeg
<tinman> I am been frantically trying to fix my xorg, everything seems to be working but the mouse, nay ideas?
<ere4si> cjones, there is an app called avidemux that will do that
<Odd-rationale> cjones: You can use an online tool: http://www.zamzar.com
<MrPiracy> is gutsy the last ubuntu version? 7.10?
<cjones> thanks thats what i am looking for
<killown> I would like that any windows stick on desktop to when I click in minimize it not minimize somebody how do I it?
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: Yes. it is the latest.
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: so hardy is older?
<ere4si> MrPiracy, 8.04 comes out in april - it is beta atm - so gutsy is the latest stable
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | MrPiracy
<ubotu> MrPiracy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tinman> I tried a number of configuration, psaux with PS/2 for my mouse as well, if there is a way to make xorg auto detect it, would be best option
<icesword> hi,i am in a shell,how to know how many cpus i have
<Starman> is there a way to split irc screen into two different channels?
<icesword> this maybe stupid
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: thanx :)
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: It is not older. It is simply released yet.
<Starman> one on top of the other?
<Odd-rationale> *not
<Dr_willis> Starman,  depends ion your irc client i imagine.
<ere4si> killown: you can remove the minimize button from windows with the gconf-editor
<Starman> I'm using chatzilla
<Zoiks> should i be using mdadm or mdraid for making a raid 5
<tinman> Starman: then probably not
<gnychis> whats the proper way to upgrade to flash 7 with ubuntu and firefox?
<icesword> hi,i am in a shell,how to know how many cpus i have
<tinman> Starman: possible with irssi
<Starman> ok......thanks
<Dr_willis> Starman,  you might want to go research some alternative irc clients - chatzilla is rather basic.
<Starman> k
<Starman> so am I
<Starman> lol
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I'm only familiar with mdadm - not sure what mdraid is - I used mdadm to set up 2-disc raid-1 mirror
<Zoiks> ok thanks... just having a horrible time with a raid 5
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: ok, i tried to install this screensaver http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-the-eternity-screensaver-in-ubuntu.html on gutsy, but apparently it is designed for feisty. Now I cant even go screensaver to change it. Any way to do it through the terminal?
<snypzz> what is a good linux multi channel client
<Species8473> is there any swedish channel?
<snypzz> ???
<ere4si> snypzz, I use xchat
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: Let me look...
<snypzz> me too
<ere4si> 7 channels atm
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: how about: sudo apt-get remove eternal-ubuntu
<snypzz> I want to view multiple channels on the screen at the same tim
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: :) seems obvious, let me try it
<DIL> i use xchat for this and mysql channels simultaneously
<ere4si> snypzz, don't know about that...
<Zyferian> I'm fresh installing Ubuntu on a dual boot with XP Pro installed already... should I use guided install? Or manual?
<tinman> wols_: hello
<hischild> snypzz, fire up xchat multiple times?
<tinman> snypzz: use irssi with screens?
<triorieel> My blue's are red and my reds are blues in totem...this happened after I tried installing stuff to fix my totem.  any ideas? (a reset to hardware defaults in nvidia xvideo fixes only currently playing videos)
<DIL> i join and watch the comic bubble
<snypzz> need to go to UBUNTU all out
<tinman> snpyou can split the windows in irssi so you can see multiple channels at the same time
<triorieel> ^the super user doesn't seem effected by it
<snypzz> I was using dual also
<snypzz> it's hard to accept free
<gnychis> when trying to save something in firefox, if I am in a directory which has subdirectories and a subdirectory is highlighted and i hit "save", it will open that subdirectory instead of saving the current directory.  is it possible to change this behavior?
<Dr_willis> snypzz,  you could always take an irc client that can have channels in their own windows.. and resize the windows.
<snypzz> but sometimes time is more than money$$$
<Zyferian> Until I'm more comfortable in Linux, I need to have Windows for schoolwork.
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: hmmm, it didn't work .... it gives me the login screen when i try to enter screensaver settings
<DIL> i donate via paypal
<snypzz> how do I get the cube to work?
<tinman> So, i have been trying to fix my x server after somehow failed to start, i have got the basics down, but my mouse isen't working, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> !cube | snypzz
<ubotu> snypzz: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Dr_willis> snypzz,  install ccsm, and enable '4' desktops - i think is the short answer. :)
<MrPiracy> how can i change screensaver settings?
<exneo_> in synaptic search compiz and you will be returned with an opengl manager
<SimplySeth> okay .. just installed a command line only install .. is there a script that sets up the network interfaces ?
<Benalex> Hello, Is there any news about the upcoming new release of ubuntu??... should be version 8.04 right?
<Zyferian> Anyone have any ideas of whether to use Guided install or Manual install on a fresh Ubuntu install on a HD which also has XP Pro installed?
<tinman> From what i gather my mouse is PS/2 but the xserver-xorg gives me so many option redarding the protocols and such, is there a way to maybe make xorg.conf auto detect my mouse and protocol
<MrPiracy> Zyferian: what exactly do u want to do?
<Flannel> !hardy | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<snypzz> is there a screencast on  compiz
<snypzz> ???
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: Did it work?
<Zyferian> MrPiracy: I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on a hard drive that also has XP Pro installed, without losing any data.
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: nope
<AtomicSpark> whenever i upload or download files, ubuntu maxes out my connection. this never happend in windows (maybe it was limited) but is this supposed to happen? i mean.. other computers can barely use the internet lol.
<MrPiracy> Zyferian: you should go manual so you can choose the partition where u want ubuntu installed
<Odd-rationale> Zyferian: You can use: Guided - Resize partition and use freed space
<ere4si> tinman, have you tried   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to see if a second go will give better results?
<snypzz> you need wibu
<snypzz> dual boot
<snypzz> xp
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: What did it say when you tried to remove the package?
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: i guess the screensaver is uninstalled, but when i get to the screensaver settings, it gives me back the login screen
<snypzz> google it...
<tinman> ere4si: the is what i ahve been doing
<MrPiracy> i removed it successfully
<ere4si> k
<Starman> brb
<tinman> ere4si: that is also how i fixed all other srtull, my entire s server wasent somehow woeking
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: It brings you to gdm?
<tinman> ere4si: that asks me about my mouse protocol and what not which i am not sure about nor do i have any documents regarding my mouse
<ere4si> tinman, sorry - can't offer more than that
<triorieel> is it just me, or is playback of media really buggy on ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> yes
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: yes
<macgaiver> bonjour à tous
<tinman> ere4si: i read somewhere that there was a way to make xorg aut detect my protocol but it didnt say how, it just said edit xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: maybe you could try reinstalling the gnome screensaver package and see if that helps.
<ere4si> tinman, I'll have a quick google
<tinman> ere4si: thanks :]
<macgaiver> quelqu'un comprend le français ? car j'aurai besoin d'aide sur une instal Ubuntu
<konner> hello
<Zyferian> Is there a nice tutorial on how I should set up the partitions manually for a good install?
<DIL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ere4si> tinman, standard ubuntu install with a ps2 mouse?
<MrPiracy> Odd-rationale: how do i do that?
<konner> how do i change my user to automaticly login?\
<macgaiver> merci
<tinman> ere4si: yeah, 7.1 licecd, optical PS/2 mouse
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> tinman, logitech mouse?
<SimplySeth> what is the name of the driver for realtek devices ?
<amenado> tinman try this.. save your xorg.conf now, then erase xorg.conf and on a console type X -configure :1    this creates a file called xorg.conf.new  ..
<Odd-rationale> MrPiracy: I'm not using gnome anymore, so I really don't know the name. Try searching with synaptic for "screensaver" and see what you get.
<tinman> ere4si: no idea
<ere4si> k
<tinman> amenado: i tired deleting xorg.conf, dosent work, i need to set it to vesa to get it to the login screen
<karuna_bdc> anybody know any good games for linux?
<konner> how do i change my user to automaticly login?\
<amenado> tinman did you do X -configure :1  ?
<tinman> amenado: nosir
<uberspaced> easiest way to get to the newest distribution of ubuntu when debian is installed?
<amenado> tinman can you try?
<uberspaced> no cds, just through the internets.
<tinman> amenado: am i to do this in recovery terminal?
<tinman> amenado: or can i do this in livecd?
<amenado> tinman you are on a liveCD? forget what i just told you
<triorieel> Does anyone here know how to get media playback under linux that uses hardware acceleration for scaling and doesn't produce errors on playback?
<ere4si> tinman, seen this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<tinman> amenado: onpe, windows :s
<tinman> ere4si: okey, thanks
<SimplySeth> hmmm must not be my night
<uberspaced> i don't want to zcat netboot.img.gz > /dev/hdb, then boot off of it, then muck around with things
<nano__> hey guys, i installed all the necessary dvd player rquired codecs....and try to play dvd, but nothing worked.     After 20 minutes, I tried again without changing anything and then it worked
<karuna_bdc> can anyone reccomend any good games for ubuntu?
<nano__> ???
<nano__> any clues
<killown> how do I to lock the position of any windows on desktop  to it not hide when click on show desktop or minimize buttom?
<uberspaced> hmmm.  I'll just see if I can hose the system by doing it to a drive that's mounted.
<tinman> killown: rightclick the pannel and select "Always on top" works for me
<karuna_bdc> ubotu etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<uberspaced> hehe, looks like it worked.
<chairmeleon> is it practically possible to just pull the source packages for certain ubuntu specific utilities and have them compile in debian...do you think?
<IndyGunFreak> chairmeleon, like what?
<SimplySeth> oh man
<SimplySeth> this is frustratin'
<pangel> I have a problem with the Cisco vpnclient. Although I can access the local network of my campus, I can't get access to internet through my university's proxy. I used to use vpnc and it worked, but it was too unstable so I had to switch to vpnclient. Is there something that needs to be done to link the ubuntu network manager to vpnclient?
<DIL> breaktru will result in elation!!
<icesword> hello
<icesword> what command to see what motherboard i use
<karuna_bdc> icesword: Hi
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth, what is frustrating?
<icesword> dmesg | grep (what)
<tinman> ere4si: hmm, mouse works in live cd, maybe i can copy that configuration >:)
<ere4si> I would tinman
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak:  I don't know how Ubuntu (command line) does the initial network setup
<chairmeleon> IndyGunFreak: Like that very handy-looking X configuration utility
<tinman> ere4si:  [03:45] [tinman(+i) (zZzZ)] [5:#ubuntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)]
<tinman> [#ubuntu] ere4si:
<tinman> sorry :<
<ere4si> hehe
<Devourer> What package do I download to get SVN?
<tinman> pasted wrong hing
<Flannel> Devourer: subversion
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: mebbe if I at least new the name of the modules to load I'd be okay
<ere4si> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<IndyGunFreak> chairmeleon: i see.. i don't know what to say.
<tinman> I am too used to copy on select and paste on middle mouse click :<
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: why don't you have a GUI?
<triorieel> I need help to play videos...lets start from scratch cause I will only confuse you by explaining what I have tried...
<chairmeleon> IndyGunFreak: well I guess I'll just try, shouldn't cause any major hosage :D
<tinman> /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 <- ere4si that is where to look for in liveCD right?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<icesword> what command to see what motherboard i use,
<tinman> tim__b: "vedio"  as in vedio card or vedio format?
<ere4si> tinman, I would think xorg.conf
<tinman> triorieel: *
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: 'cause this machine is 7.04 with no cdrom so I installed from my laptop to usb drive
<tinman> ere4si: thanks ^^
<ere4si> k
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: oh i see.
<icesword> what command to see what motherboard i use,
<killown> how do I to lock the position of any windows on desktop  to it not hide when click on show desktop or minimize buttom?
<icesword> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !demsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demsg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tinman> kies: reight click on pannel and "always on top"
<icesword> !info demsg
<tinman> killo*
<ubotu> Package demsg does not exist in gutsy
<ere4si> dmesg isn't a package
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: heh .. I don't know what I did .. but I can see eth1 and eth2 now
<killown> how do I to lock the position of any windows on desktop  to it not hide when click on show desktop or minimize buttom?
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: lol, well thats good.
<SimplySeth> Indy .. I think I stumbled onto the right module
<MarcN> After my last update, my palm pilot no longer connects.  No /dev/ttyUSBx devices get created.  Ideas?  visor and usb-serial modules are loaded.
<icesword> ere4si, dmesg | grep (what) to see my motherboard message
<triorieel> I'm now trying to install my own totem to see if that will make things better but it complains that the gstreamer development packages are not installed (which synaptic begs to differ)
<Cromag> any channels for wubi ?
<sami> How come when i add fonts to files section in xorg.conf they only show up in xfontsel and not in say, gnome-terminal.
<deuryte> I have a ati 9200 se tv out graphics card, which drivers should be picked in the graphics manue to get it to work?
<triorieel> ^Im trying to compile
<ere4si> icesword, I'm pretty sure you can't get th mb name - only the h/w on it
<icesword> :(
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: now there is no apt LOL
<sami> How come when i add fonts to files section in xorg.conf they only show up in xfontsel and not in say, gnome-terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: hm, no tellin what you've done
<rico42955> please help: I rebooted and ubuntu came up black/white in fullscreen term
<tinman> Hmm, can I copy the fonts from windows  to ubuntu and make it work?
<root1> hello
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: I connected my 2.5 drive to my laptop booted with the alternate install cd for "command" line install .. when it was done .. I placed the drive in my mini-itx box and booted
<IndyGunFreak> rico42955: what did you do prior to restarting
<ere4si> tinman, there is a port of the ms fonts to ubuntu
<heash> how much GB does ubuntu actually take up after the installation?
<Zyferian> Did you all know that there is no Guided - Resizing option in the G Ubuntu installer?
<SimplySeth> heash: 2Gb and up
<tinman> ere4si: ahh, okey
<ere4si> heash, about 2+G
<rico42955> tried to open file manager for computer
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: well, thats a pretty unusual way to install.
<IndyGunFreak> rico42955: type "startx" at the prompt
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: I have no spare cd drive to install into my mini-itx box with
<ere4si> heash, but it needs some elbow room :)
<eifzon> anyone here can help me to jail irssi?
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: can it boot a USB disk?
<Dr_willis> eifzon,  jail?
<triorieel> how do I install beta versions of programs in ubuntu?
<eifzon> Dr_willis: yes?
<eifzon> So the user only can access irssi
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: yes it can .. :)
<rico42955> and on the tast bar it jst said starting computer and did nothing and the power button
<IndyGunFreak> !install | SimplySeth
<ubotu> SimplySeth: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<googlingtingwana> icesword, I don't think the motherboard identifies itself in any way, just the hardware it contains
<root1> anybody know how to manage ports in use in ubuntu?
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak:  I think I know where I went wrong .. I didn't have the laptop connected to the net when I installed
<rico42955> in the top right just showed block as fonts
<triorieel> ^^I see ubuntu hardy uses the totem version I am failing to compile and would like to know how to install hardy's version
<Dr_willis> eifzon,  set the users path to include only a direcory that contains irssi, check out the bash man pages for the secure bash option also.
<IndyGunFreak> SimplySeth: that could be part of it.
<icesword> googlingtingwana, hmmm
<Dr_willis> eifzon,  'restricted bash' i think is the area  you may want to read about
<eifzon> Dr_willis: oké
<SimplySeth> IndyGunFreak: lemme go to the other laptop and do it again
<eifzon> Dr_willis: but hmm, isnt it just only to change in the /etc/passwd file?
<root1> exit
<konner> can someone help me change my user to automatic login
<Dr_willis> eifzon,  depends on exactly what you want to do. If you are wanting to set their  'shell' to irssi.. thats... a little weird. and may cause issues. Try it and see.
<triorieel> how do I download and install packages belonging to the hardy version (feisty can't play video files, so I want to try hardy's player)
<Itaku> how do i display my linux version in terminal??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Flannel> triorieel: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<Flannel> Itaku: kernel? or ubuntu version?
<MarcN> Itaku: uname -a
<Itaku> thanks
<triorieel> Flannel: ty
<Flannel> !prevu | triorieel
<ubotu> triorieel: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<icesword> triorieel, no,you need the codecs
<Itaku> but i want it to say ubuntu too
<Flannel> Itaku: lsb_release -a
<icesword> !codecs > triorieel
<ere4si> !version | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<deuryte> THATS IT!!!  ANY OF YOU MONSTERS KNOW OF DRIVERS FOR A  ATI  9200 SE???   BUNCH OF BABIES!!!
<konner> can someone help me change my user to automatic login
<Flannel> !caps | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<deuryte> 4
<omnistegan> Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my microphone to record in Audacity. Everything is muted except Front, Microphone, and Analog Mix. All my options for input device produce nothing, even though I can clearly hear myself through my headphones. Any suggestions?
<triorieel> icesword: I went wild with trying to install stuff to get my current version of Totem to play stuff...now the colors are messed and want to start from scratch with a new version
<konner> can someone help me change my user to automatic login
<ere4si> konner: that is an option you can select in system - admin - login
<icesword> triorieel, a new version,you just want totem,or you want other apps?you could uninstall it first,then install
<konner> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<heash> it seems that with compiz fusion, the window always shifts a little to the right.. how do i fix that so the window would stay on the same desktop?
<|Torg|> is there a way to take a dpkg output of one box and install it on another?
<ere4si> heash, try in #compiz-fusion
<triorieel> icesword: just totem so it plays files with giving me an error everynow and then
<triorieel> *without
<icesword> triorieel, i told you you need codecs
<ere4si> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<triorieel> icesword: I currently have codecs...one fo them was giving me an error about stream overrun and now it plays files, but my colors are backwards
<IanLiu> How do I add syntax highlight to VIM in Ubuntu??
<lakeoftea> has anyone ever screen ubuntu work with a touch screen???
<Dr_willis> IanLiu,  install the full vim package and i edit the vimrc config to make it the default.
<icesword> triorieel, do a totally upgrade will give you a better poformance
<elfprince13> anyone here familiar with netatalk/pap printing?
<icesword> performance
<Dr_willis> IanLiu,  by default i think the 'tiny vim' is installed - it dont support it  (i think) :)
<rico42955> IndyGunFreak I tried startx and it failed opening libXau.so.6's
<triorieel> icesword: whats a totally upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> rico42955: i have no clue what that is, sorry
<Qaenyin> Does someone here know a Mieora?
<mneptok> !offtopic | Qaenyin
<ubotu> Qaenyin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<icesword> triorieel, that is usually sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<triorieel> icesword: is that the same as the upgrade in the top right of the screen? (if so I have done it)
<icesword> triorieel, yeah,maybe
<rico42955> can I reinstall without having to wipe the partition?
<ere4si> rico42955, nope
<rico42955> yuk hehe
<elfprince13> rico: good reason to have a separate /home/ partition
<Azodon>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Azodon> oopx
<ere4si> rico42955, making a seperate /home partition saves alot of hassles
<rico42955> i'm not sure what that means, really new at this :/
<sean_> I just reinstalled windows as my second os, now it doesnt open GRUB before starting windows
<rico42955> i had this install take part of the xp partition
<sean_> how do i get GRUB back without reinstalling ubuntu?
<elfprince13> sean_: still have your install disc?
<elfprince13> rico: when you're running the graphical installer create a second partition, for /home
<elfprince13> and all your personal files get mounted there
<sean_> elfprince13, yes
<ere4si> rico42955, during install you can choose manual partitioning and make a partition for your /home folder so at the next install all your files can be left intact
<sami> How come when i add fonts to files section in xorg.conf they only show up in xfontsel and not in say, gnome-terminal?
<Barmin> Hi! I'm looking for help on installing Ubuntu. Can someone please help me?
<konner> ok now that i got my panels set
<rutoro> Barmin: What kind of problem do you seem to be having?
<elfprince13> sean_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Barmin> rutoro: Hi. When I boot from disc, I get an error telling me it couldn't XServer failed. Then it keeps saying it couldn't find bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<sean_> elfprince13, I dont have a live CD i have an alternate
<ere4si> sami: gnome terminal has its' own setup for fonts - edit - profile - general tab
<sean_> elfprince, any way to get to the command line otherwise?
<Barmin> *it couldn't start GDM, beccause XServer failed.
<Azodon> no way to resize paration and add /home partition?
<hashbangfoo> command line is usually crtl+alt+F1
<Azodon> partition
<rutoro> Barmin: have you tried redownloading the ISO disk and reburning it?
<rico42955> I had the install take 30g of 120g for ubuntu, are you saying in that 30g make 2 partitions?
<elfprince13> sean_: i haven't installed from an alternate CD before, but probably
<hashbangfoo> you should be able to install in 8G
<elfprince13> sean_: lemme google it
<Barmin> Yep. I have 2 discs. None of them work. And I checked them both with the boot menu.
<sami> ere4si: Where do i set fonts for that then?
<rutoro> Quoting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404573, try reconfiguring xServer by typing
<rutoro> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elfprince13> Sean_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-ec3e41291c7a5a7b61d7827299415204067765de
<rutoro> You'll have to go through some options
<Barmin> I'll try, but I'm not shure I have access to the console.
<ere4si> sami: at the top of gnome terminal is a menu - click edit - then profile - then the general tab has a fonts selection option
<konner> Can someone help me install the emerald theme manager.
<konner> It says i have missing packages
<hashbangfoo> @Barmin try ctrl+alt+f1
<rutoro> There should be a way to install from text mode I think on the boot menu
<rutoro> Yeah, taht'd work too
<ere4si> konner: did you get it from synaptic?
<sami> ere4si: Yes, that i know but how do i set gnome-terminal to use a font-dir
<Barmin> Thank you both. I'll try again now, and come back. Thanks!
<rutoro> Good luck!
<elfprince13> so, i take it none of you people are familiar with netatalk and/or pap?
<Alan_M> im sorry for the constant name changes guys, trying to group a name that wasnt available supposedly :)
<konner> Can someone help me install the emerald theme manager.
<konner> It says i have missing packages
<elfprince13> guess I'll go check the ppc channel
<ere4si> sami: all fonts should go in the one dir - click the help button in the panel and search fonts
<Azodon> why doesn't Ubuntu installer automaticly create  separate /home partition. ot have the option, not just full hdd or manual
<slugz> how do you find out your ip address from the terminal, when i type ifconfig, i only see the one  that the router gives
<Azodon> google what is my ip
<icesword> ip addr
<elfprince13> slugz: www-browser www.whatismyip.com
<hashbangfoo> Azondon - that is under custom when u partition
<elfprince13> slugz * www-browser http://www.whatismyip.com
<SimplySeth> *thinks it would be cool to an ubuntu based firewall/nat distro
<IanLiu> Oh, I didn't know Ubuntu used tiny vim >.<
<Alan_M> simplyseth, if you know how to remaster ubuntu's iso's you could easily do it yourself :)
<IanLiu> thanks guys!
<SimplySeth> Alan_M:  sounds tempting :)
<Alan_M> Beauty of linux :)
<elfprince13> SimplySeth: why make a separate distro?
<Alan_M> because it would teach you about a lot of things...how the kernels inerts work.
<Alan_M> i guess im just a geek who loves messing with linux and making new stuff :)
<elfprince13> haha, I wish i still had time to do that
<konner> can someone help me install libwnck18 for emerald
<Optimus55> hello
<Alan_M> !hi | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elfprince13> konner: last time i did that I had some SERIOUS dependency issues
<hashbangfoo> konner - sudo apt-cache search libwnck18
<elfprince13> ubuntu has a n ewer version of libwinck
<elfprince13> *libwnck
<konner> Then i cant install emerald
<cyrusjunior> Hello everyone
<solexious> [QQ] How can i find out my network name *command name*
<Dravas`> Hey I've recently installed ubuntu 7.10 on this hp compaq nx9110 and a lot of documation i've come across on google and ubuntu forums is for 5.x and 6.x my problems are that only the boot sound works and wireless doesnt work (its atheros wifi apparently)
 * SimplySeth just did a strang ubuntu install 
<slugz> if config
<Dravas`> anyone have some info for 7.10?
<nu2buntu> hi! i need a help, i want to resize my ubuntu partition for the winxp ntfs drive as it needs for space. i tried partition magic in xp or gparted in ubuntu, but it seems that the ext3 is locked. any help will be appreciated. thx
<SimplySeth> s/strang/strange/
<elfprince13> konner: do some googling, somebody's likely done it. what version of ubuntu do you have?
<jahisthebalance> you're not trying to resize a partition on a mounted drive are you?
<konner> 7.10 gusty
<hashbangfoo> @konner  - did you get the priv msg?
<konner> yeah
<hashbangfoo> did you try it
<hashbangfoo> ?
<solexious> slugs: that doesnt seem to show the name
<konner> yeah
<konner> doesnt work
<hashbangfoo> whazzit say?
<elfprince13> konner: 7.10 do emerald fine
<elfprince13> *should do
<konner> How come i cant install it
<SimplySeth> anybody gotta realtek NIC ?
<elfprince13> did you do an in-place upgrade from an older version?
<konner> no
<Kuwanger> So, I have a stupid question.  Why is it that I have a /dev/sequencer but it doesn't seem to work?
<konner> it came like this
<subcool> how do you make ubuntu share its Wifi- or  connect to both at the same time- and not share the internet.
<elfprince13> Dravas`: I found some info on atheros wireless cards
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  yes ... i want to resize this mounted drive for the winxp ntfs
<elfprince13> under ubuntu
<martyvis> SimplySeth: sure RTL-8029
<Dravas`> yes?
<sean_> elfprince13, it seemed to work but now on the reboot it says "error loading operating system"
<hashbangfoo> oops
<hashbangfoo> dang
<elfprince13> Dravas`: try the madwifi package
<jahisthebalance> well I'm not an expert, but the thing to do would be to run gparted off of your livecd
<cyrusjunior> hi All.
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  i only gave 10gb for winxp when i created partition for ubuntu ..now i need more space for winxp ... any chance?
<cyrusjunior> How is everyone doing?
<hashbangfoo> its pretty hard to fubar a whole install without premeditation
<Dravas`> mk
<elfprince13> Dravas`: if you're wireless card is newer than it supports, there's directions here for building a newer version: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  you mean i should run gparted on livecd ?
<Starman> hash..........>lol
<triorieel> I have completely killed my GStreamer somehow....how do I completely remove it and install it again without losing ALL of my programs that use it.  (its so messed up the volume program is giving errors)
<elfprince13> sean_: can you get to grub?
<hashbangfoo> word
<SimplySeth> okay .. is there a command that shows me what dependencies apt has ?
<sean_> elfprince13, i found an old live cd
 * beautifulsnow asks if it's possible to install the gnome based add/remove in Kubuntu, and if so, what's the application name for it ^_^
<SimplySeth> beautifulsnow: synaptic ?
<sean_> elfprince13, but i cant get to grub
<jahisthebalance> yeah man, if you have the livecd boot into that and you should be able to play with the partitions somewhat... if the hard disk is mounted you won't be able to do too much
<beautifulsnow> SimplySeth, no, the one you get when you go Start->Add/Remove
<sami> ere4si: wtf happened to standards? ubuntu wont take pcfs
<ere4si> sami: pcfs?
<elfprince13> sean_: did you try following the directions for a livecd instead?
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  ok i will try ... but one question ..does this will affect anything ?
<sami> ere4si: standard *nix font sets
<Barmin> Hi, I'm back
<Starman> nu2.......it's always wise to backup all
<ere4si> sami: if it is astandard *nix then it will
<ere4si> !wtf | sami
<z> Hey, my hard drive is on the fritz... disk usage is more than it should be[afaik], by gigs
<ubotu> sami: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sami> No it wont. One main font dir is weird enough
<jahisthebalance> well you are going to be playing with your data in a very direct way, I skip dual boot altogether and just use virtualbox for the four or five things I "need" windows for... you can mess with the virtual partitions that it sets up a lot easier...
<ere4si> sami: I don't bother with fonts - sorry - just know the basics
<Barmin> Rutoro? Hashbangfoo?
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  i'm on a laptop....i had to have winxp installed anyway
<hashbangfoo> wha
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  i would love to have winxp on virtualbox...but i think i dont have enough space for that
<snypzz> Ubuntu on PS3...?
<beautifulsnow> SimplySeth, is that synaptic? O.o It has a different interface
<jahisthebalance> I'm on a laptop with ~60GB what are you working with?
<elfprince13> snypzz: has its own channel
<_mastro_> can i promote my brainstorming idea?
<snypzz> I am trying to put Ubuntu on my ps3
<SimplySeth> beautifulsnow: does the same .. but mebbe its now what you were lookin' fer
<Pici> mastro: This channel is only for support questions, you can chat about Ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snypzz> anyone out there doing that?
<SimplySeth> beautifulsnow: you probably lookin' fer aptitude-gnome or something
<elfprince13> snypzz: #ubuntu-ps3
<mneptok> snypzz: i own a PS3, but haven't futzed with Ubuntu on it yet
<mastro> Pici, ok thanks
<jahisthebalance> in any event, the thing to do is go run defrag in windowsxp about two or three times
<jahisthebalance> boot into the live cd and run gparted
<beautifulsnow> SimplySeth: maybe that's it. I'll give it a try, thanks!
<jahisthebalance> back up the important stuff before all that
<hashbangfoo> gotta go drink beer with the neighbor
<Some_Person> How would I end a specific Xserver?
<beautifulsnow> SimplySeth: Figured it out, it's called gnome-app-install  ^^
<jahisthebalance> then nu2ubuntu: you should be good to go
<crackhead_25>  guys, anyone SOUND HELP -- can't get my sound to work again, was just working yesterday.. dont know what happened.. drivers fine, recognizes card, but still nooo sound!?
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  50GB here... what winxp did u install on the virtualbox ? i only got the toshiba recovery cd !
<Barmin> Hi! I'm looking for help: can't boot Ubuntu from disc, because Xserver can't start up.
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  i will go with your guides... thx
<jahisthebalance> oh, I have an OEM disk which works out... my uni gave me one for free... sorry about that
<nu2buntu> jahisthebalance:  unless i search for torrent ... :p
<nu2buntu> thx jahisthebalance
<SimplySeth> beautifulsnow: very well then :)
<jahisthebalance> it may be the thing to do... the virtual partitions only take up the space they take, the size you set it for in virtualbox is just the limit
<jahisthebalance> well good luck.. it is friday night, try the ubuntu livecd!
<triorieel> I need some help.  Ive killed gstreamer and need help getting it going again.  gstreamer...not its plugins or codecs but gstreamer
<iobelisk> hi, i have a wireless network setup with wpa2 security, but for some reason whenever i try connect to it from my laptop, i am asked for my key and when i put it in, it tried to connect but just asks me for the password again-- the password is correct, i can connect to unsecure networks, i even tried the howto on the forums..
<jack-desktop> how can i install java for firefox beta3?
<triorieel> "Failed to create a GStreamer play object"
<SimplySeth> okay .. anyone have any idea where *.deb packages are kept on a mirror ?
<MrPiracy> does anyone know of a good bandwidth monitor for ubuntu ... something like netmedic or dumeter for windows?
<dangermike> "Seg Fault (core dump)" happens with epiphany, galeon, and firefox 2.0.0.12. Uninstalled all of them, after moving the .mozilla folder and creating a new profile, and downloaded firefox 2.0.0.6 college student edition. Firefox is still seg faulting, it is now installed under /opt instead of ~, any ideas on how to fix this or find whats causing it to happen?
<iobelisk> i even tried installing wicd (removed network manager) but it still did not work..
<usser> iobelisk: wpa2 may not work properly
<iobelisk> usser, i see, what should i do then? use wpa? or wep?
<usser> iobelisk: is it a home setup you have control over?
<hernaaan> SimplySeth: for example, on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ in /pool
<iobelisk> usser, yes it is
<Starman> http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html
<usser> iobelisk: what's the model of your wifi router?
<SimplySeth> hernaaan: pool ..... thanks
<iobelisk> linksys wrt150N
<iobelisk> usser, linksys wrt150N
<Barmin> How can I configure an ATI X1400 from console?
<usser> iobelisk: cool and what exactly you have in wireless security?
<crackhead_25> anyone, how do i know which snd drivers are the ones being used by which card? i have an audigy and an onboard, and i want to blacklist the onboard ones.. so that only the audigy are loaded..
<dangermike> Barmin sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ganteng> tomy
<usser> iobelisk: in linksys there a couple of confusing wpa2's there
<iobelisk> usser, wpa2 personal (AES or TKIP)
<usser> iobelisk: what is that wpa2 personal?
<Some_Person> What program makes the mouse cursors in Ubuntu?
<Starman> http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<Barmin> I tried it, but I don't really know every parameter for it. It fails to autodetect my GPU.
<iobelisk> usser, yes there is wpa2 enterprise and personal, i use personal
<usser> iobelisk: set it to AES
<iobelisk> usser, okay
<Cromag> im having trouble enabeling restricted drivers for my nvidia 6800 card in ubuntu/wubi. I click enable and accept that i want to enable it, but it still says it is not in use. Does anyone have a hint ? :)
<lol> eciadsl is anyone familiar with it??
<usser> iobelisk: try again
<dangermike> barmin, use the vesa driver then install 'envy' and it will auto install the ATI drivers for you and setup Xserver
<Some_Person> What program makes the mouse cursors appear in Ubuntu?
<iobelisk> usser, yes i will, i hope it works, be back in a minute, thanks!
<googlingtingwana> Cromag, did it ask you to reboot?
<usser> iobelisk: bah waity
<gilster32> dudes
<lol> eciadsl is anyone familiar with it??
<Seven_Jews> I got a problem anyone help me...I use totem and vlc media player to watch movies on ubuntu...I have to have one of them opened b4 the other one will work...very confused
<gilster32> anyone here use DVD-RAM discs in gutsy
<gilster32> ?
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: no. Doesnt do anything else than go back to the "restricted drivers" window.
<MrPiracy> does anyone know of a good bandwidth monitor for ubuntu ... something like netmedic or dumeter for windows?
<Barmin> dangermike: Ok, I'll try it. When it asks for the BUS, what do I put in? I guess that's why it tells me it didn't detect any screen. I have an Inspiron 6400 with a Mobility x1400
<usser> iobelisk: actually I didn't manage to make it play with wpa2 so I just set it to wpa
<gilster32> i am trying to make a udf disc with blank DVD-RAM discs i got. i did it before, cant remember how to now
<Some_Person> What program makes the mouse cursors appear in Ubuntu?
<googlingtingwana> Cromag, I'm pretty sure you have to reboot before they get used
<pingu_> just installed moblock and ran the test for it. it said it succeeded do i need to do anything else. and how can i check that iptables rules comply with whatever they are supposed to?
<dangermike> barmin just hit enter leave all the default settings using the simple option for the monitor
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: ok, i'll try.
<zcat[1]> ponder: if a blade runs OK with a generic kernel but won't get past GRUB with a server kernal... is that weird?
<gilster32> anyone? DVD-RAM discs
<iobelisk> usser, AES only did not work either
<dangermike> "Seg Fault (core dump)" happens with epiphany, galeon, and firefox 2.0.0.12. I tried  moving the .mozilla folder and creating a new profile, as well as reinstalling firefox, and downloaded firefox 2.0.0.6 college student edition. Firefox is still seg faulting, it is now installed under /opt instead of ~, any ideas on how to fix this or find whats causing it to happen?
<pingu_> just installed moblock and ran the test for it. it said it succeeded do i need to do anything else. and how can i check that iptables rules comply with whatever they are supposed to?
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: well, it's just weird when it does not say "enabled" and then reboot :)
<usser> iobelisk: did you get my last message
<SimplySeth> can I do  dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb4 ? and have ubuntu install from that disk ?
<emers> Hi
<iobelisk> usser, to change it to wpa? yes i did
<usser> iobelisk: hm and still no luck
<iobelisk> usser, is this a known issue, about wpa2?
<hischild> how can i remove all current rules in iptables?
<Barmin> dangermike: Ok. What if it tells me again it didn't find any screens? What does it mean, or what do I do from there?
<sami> Is there any way to "unassign" F1 as the "help" key in gnome-terminal? Not globaly but just in gnome-terminal
<iobelisk> usser, no, i just got that wpa message, i will try that
<Cromag> hischild: iptables -F
<hischild> Cromag, thanks
<Cromag> hischild: it flushes it
<emers> does anyone know if ubuntu can handle rss file zipped with lynx?
<dangermike> barmin i would use a live cd and if it can start x copy over the xorg.conf reboot, after removing the cd, and install envy
<usser> iobelisk: I think it's a problem with network manager, and general immaturity of linux wifi stack
 * SimplySeth has an install of ubuntu with no dpkg no apt no aptitude 
<ere4si> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<hischild> Cromag, do you happen to have experience with iptables?
<usser> iobelisk: you can actually make it work but you have to get you hands dirty
<iobelisk> usser, i see, so this is an issue with the linux kernel, not just ubuntu?
<kostkon> dangermike, how did you create a new firefox profile?
<Cromag> hischild: not to much no, only for home use
<hischild> Cromag, alright ... thanks :-)
<Cromag> np :)
<emers> $ lynx -dump http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/index.rdf | egrep '[a-z]'
<emers> Binary file (standard input) matches
<iobelisk> usser, well, i tried editing wpa_supplicant.conf and network/interfaces.. but i could not get it to work
<googlingtingwana> Cromag, I think I missed a bit ... you tried to enable the restricted driver, but it didn't "stick"?
<Sinnerman> i'm havine a strange problem in gnome/compiz-fusion. whenever i boot, and log in to X it definitely is taking longer for a workable desktop environment to appear. i haven't changed any setting. And increasingly, i'll have my desktop and icons, but the gnome-panel will fail to appear for up to half a minute, or not at all altogether. it takes about that long also for the desktop to become responsive to clicks. anyone know what's goin
<Sinnerman> g on?
<dangermike> kostkon its uninstalled now but its in the man pages either -p or -ProfileManager  ..i thinkk :\
<usser> iobelisk: even with wpa-supplicant eh?
<Barmin> dangermike: I'm precisely trying to boot from a liveCD I don't have Ubuntu installed yet. And it seems as it can't find the driver for my Wifi adapter, so I can't install envy from the console.
<emers> the rss file is zipped. anyone can try that command to me?
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: correct, BUT, i actually restarted and tried again, and NOW it sticks and wants me to reboot after some "install". Waiting to see the result.
<Barmin> dangermike: Whatever, gonna try again. Thank you!
<emers> I have tried with debian. but it didnt work
<uid000> hi,  having trouble with spdif on my audigy 2.  anyone have experience with this?
<gilster32> anyone. DVD-RAM discs. UDF format?
<Daisuke_Ido> !envy | Barmin
<ubotu> Barmin: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Sinnerman> Cromag are you the same cromag involved with bblean?
<booster_> can anyone in here help me out...im trying to install flashplayer-nonfree plugin but i keep getting errors
<iobelisk> usser, yes, but i wonder if i put the interface correctly-- iwconfig gives me eth1 as my wireless interface, but when i edit /network/interfaces and then restart network i get an error for eth1
<dangermike> Daisuke_Ido i pm'ed it to him
<Ashfire908> when i try to extract a zip archive i made with winzip (i think 9.0) with file-roller, it gives me an error for all the files "unsupported compression method 99".
<Cromag> Sinnerman: no i am not. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, mmmkay
<icesword> what ?is not flashplayer free
<usser> iobelisk: exactly what kind of error?
<uid000> the spdif on my audigy 2 just stopped working out of nowhere.  ac3 passthrough still works, and analog out also works.  any advice?
<Daisuke_Ido> icesword: it's free as in beer, but not as in speech
<Barmin> ubotu: I cant run GDM, nor Xserver, i'm trying to get it to work from console. Don't even have Ubuntu installed. It wont start up because Xserver fails.
<ally_xoxox> hey guys, does IE6 work on Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> yuck
<Barmin> owned by ubotu.
<aghachi> how do i get audio in ubuntu...
<Daisuke_Ido> Barmin: then you might need the alternate cd
<usser> ally_xoxox: through an awful hack partly yes
<Daisuke_Ido> just sayin'
<usser> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<ally_xoxox> usser cant IE6 work with wine?
<booster_> anyone in here using ubuntu 7.10 gusty ???
<dangermike> ally_xoxox www.tatanka.com.br
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: it looks like it works. Thanks :) - 2 reboots is the good stuff ;)
<Barmin> Daisuke_Ido: Yes, I read something about it on the net. I'm downloading it now.
<Daisuke_Ido> booster_: probably about everyone :)
<Barmin> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks
<usser> !ies4linux | ally_xoxox
<ubotu> ally_xoxox: please see above
<ally_xoxox> thanks
<googlingtingwana> Cromag, cool
<Daisuke_Ido> ally_xoxox: trust me, you want to escape IE :D
<crackhead_25> CAN ANYONE help me get my sound working? it was working yesterday. drivers are fine. card recognized. still no sound... ?
<booster_> Daisuke_Ido,  ok do you guys have flash player ??
<ally_xoxox> I know i want to, but i need it for work sadly
<Pwhdavey> :(
<Some_Person> Can I change the Xcursor through Command Line?
<uid000> anyone have experience with the audigy 2, and spdif in particular?
<ally_xoxox> either i use a Mac that supports Ie6 or run it on ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> ally_xoxox: if you *must*, you could run it in a virtual machine
<Starman> turn the volume up
<tbrock> hey guys how can i get involved with ubuntu development
<tbrock> I wanted to get into it and start fixing some bugs maybe
<prince_jammys> !develop | tbrock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about develop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Pwhdavey is on the verge of sending Ubuntu to the Vista Recycle Bin.
<Sinnerman> so no one's come across that problem with gnome/compiz-fusion? when logging on, it takes ages and a lot of flickering to get a responsive desktop, and at times gnome-panel does not load properly? or it takes ages to load. up to 30 seconds.
<Daisuke_Ido> especially if your work uses involve any activex controls, i don't know if most of them work
<PriceChild> !participate | tbrock
<ubotu> tbrock: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<tbrock> yeah
<tbrock> i saw that already
<PriceChild> !develop is <alias> participate
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: what's the deal
<prince_jammys> !dev | tbrock
<ubotu> tbrock: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<booster_> lol @ vista recycle bin
<tbrock> cool
<PriceChild> hmm that's a better one
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe we can convince you otherwise
<Pwhdavey> My poor old dial-up is the deal, Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh >_<
<Pwhdavey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708172&highlight=Modem%2FNetworking
<tbrock> thanks, is that what you guys would recommend
<PriceChild> !develop is <alias> dev
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<triorieel> what is the NEW VERSION of gst-register?
<tbrock> or would you just go and work on some open source project that isn't directly related to ubuntu
<Pwhdavey> I am a complete beginner to Linux, and this nonsense is making me give up.
<Daisuke_Ido> booster_: as i was saying, look for the flashplugin-nonfree package in synaptic
<techqbert> anybody know about install unsupported very recent version of google earth with make-googleearth-package?
<Ashfire908> when i try to extract a zip archive i made with winzip (i think 9.0) with file-roller, it gives me an error for all the files "unsupported compression method 99".
<usser> techqbert: huh?
<triorieel> Pwhdavey: I know how you feel
<bruenig> Ashfire908: do it from cli
<usser> techqbert: you want latest google earth?
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: modems - especially winmodems - in linux *are* particularly problematic :(
<dangermike> Ashfire908 does the file size match the source file size? sometimes you can get corrupt downloads :\
<SimplySeth> okay .. ubuntu's fstab is not normal ..it uses crypted UUID identifiers .. what keywords do I search for to change them
<techqbert> usser: have you installed google earth with make-googleearth-package
<techqbert> usser: yeah
<SimplySeth> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> !uuid | SimplySeth
<ubotu> SimplySeth: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ashfire908> dangermike, the archive is not corrupted.
<Ashfire908> bruenig, using unzip?
<iobelisk> usser, y'know, its funny, i just disabled security and tried connect and it still would not. this is funny because i can log on to other unsecure networks. and my wife can log on to the our wpa2 network fine..(she uses my work windows laptop)
<uid000> wonder if anyone could help me troubleshoot my audigy 2 sound card
<bruenig> Ashfire908: sure
<usser> techqbert: nope, why not just grab the latest package from earth.google.com and install it, google installer does a pretty good job
<dangermike> uid000 have you check alsamixer to make sure mute is off?
<techqbert> usser: lemme see if this deb works.. hrm.
<Pwhdavey> Unless somebody could guide me through step by step I am powerless to solve this problem.
<Pwhdavey> I tried mailing Linmodems but they rejected the email for some reason.
<booster_> Daisuke_Ido, i get this error with synaptic W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0.1_i386.deb
<booster_>   302 Found
<triorieel> Can someone help me?  my ubuntu installation seems to be dead when it comes to anythign gstreamer...and it seems more then I thought used gstreamer....I HATE GSTREAMER...but it looks like I require it...how do I get GSTREAMER going?  does kde use seomthing different then GSTREAMER?  if so I think that makes kde better cause GSTREAMER doesn't work for me.  did I mention I currently have a problem with GSTREAMER?
<uid000> dangermike: spdif just stopped working out of the blue.  I've looked at alsamixer.  nothing seems out of the ordinary.  anything I should look for in particular?
<Flannel> !caps | triorieel
<ubotu> triorieel: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ashfire908> bruenig, exact same error
<usser> iobelisk: yea I remember something like this, I just played around with my router and it got fixed somehow...
<Starman> lol
<bruenig> Ashfire908: so its corrupted, move on
<ally_xoxox> can you update linux4 to 6.0 in wine?
<_Oz_> er...
<Ashfire908> bruenig, it's not...
<Some_Person> Can I change the Xcursor through Command Line?
<bruenig> tis
<usser> iobelisk: can't really suggest anything meaningful to you except to try different settings
<bruenig> Some_Person: yes, edit ~/.Xdefaults
<dangermike> "Seg Fault (core dump)" happens with epiphany, galeon, and firefox 2.0.0.12. I tried  moving the .mozilla folder and creating a new profile, as well as reinstalling firefox, and downloaded firefox 2.0.0.6 college student edition. Firefox is still seg faulting, it is now installed under /opt instead of ~, any ideas on how to fix this or find whats causing it to happen?
<bruenig> Some_Person: add a line that says Xcursor*theme: whatever
<booster_> can anyone in here tell me how to get flashplayer on 7.10 gusty ???
<bruenig> then either restart x or reload it, I don't remember how to do the latter as I just restart usually
<chris0> booster_: I just installed it from adobe.com
<Some_Person> bruenig: would that change the cursor when running X11 without a WM?
<bruenig> Some_Person: yes
<Starman> booster........I think it's a licensing issue
<googlingtingwana> booster_, same here - point it at /usr/lib/firefox (not /usr/lib/mozilla)
<Some_Person> bruenig: and what is the default ubuntu cursor called?
<bruenig> Some_Person: haven't the slightest idea
<Some_Person> bruenig: oh well, thank you very much, i'll figure it out
<dangermike> Anybody on the Seg Fault?
<hischild> simple question: what port does ssh run on?
<dangermike> 22
<hischild> ty
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: i can't promise anything, but i can give it a shot.  i just finished reading through that thread, and i can understand your...  *frustration*
<googlingtingwana> dangermike, did you do a "remove" of firefox or a "purge" - and did you clean up its dependencies?
<AtomicSpark> "If you live in a country where it is legal to use this format, to encode AAC files" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping, it's legal to use AAC in the us right? :P
<Tundra99999> The format is legal - ripping cds probably is only sorta legal
<Daisuke_Ido> how is ripping your own cds "sorta legal"
<Starman> lol
<dangermike> i didnt as it tried to remove a ton of other stuff including anjuta and other stuff that didnt belong to firefox but i will purge autoclean
<Tundra99999> You dont own the content - you have a limited license to it
<Daisuke_Ido> that was already determined to be perfectly legal, i thought
<Alyx|lappy> anyone trying out the 8.04 a release?
<Fwblean> I'm using (x?)tightvnc for my vnc server on an ubuntu box, but every time I connect it gives me a new virtual x desktop
<Tundra99999> No - it shifted which court had to hear the arguement
<Fwblean> Which vnc servers will let me control my actual Ubuntu desktop?
<AtomicSpark> depends if you ask the rpaa
<RockinKnight07> hey guys
<RockinKnight07> quesion
<Sinnerman> is there a way to flush hard disk and memory caches?
<AtomicSpark> Fwblean: you have to enable full desktop when you start vnc-server session.
<Flannel> Tundra99999: AAC is patent encumbered.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Audio_Coding#Licensing_and_patents
<Tundra99999> it's property rights vs. license -- two very different fields of law
<RockinKnight07> whenever I try to add a program
<AtomicSpark> Fwblean: its in a file somewhere.. let me find the path
<Cromag> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RockinKnight07> it keeps on saying that I don't have a updated list of
<RockinKnight07> apps so i cannot add any apps
<c0da> i'm trying to get bluetooth to work. it's asking me for firmware location. where in my windows instalation would it be?
<Tundra99999> patent encumbered is not the same as illegal -- I make an AAC using a licensed encoder, I'm good
<ere4si> !enter | RockinKnight07
<RockinKnight07> is this because my comp has AMD?
<ubotu> RockinKnight07: please see above
<Fwblean> AtomicSpark: Okay, thanks
<RockinKnight07> ohh mkay thanks :P
<googlingtingwana> AtomicSpark, you can flush memory associated with file systems using "sync"
<ere4si> RockinKnight07, click the reload button
<c0da> i'm trying to get bluetooth to work. it's asking me for firmware location. where in my windows instalation would it be?
<triorieel> can someone please help me fix my gstreamer?  without it ubuntu is no good to me for obvious reasons. thank you in advanced.
<googlingtingwana> Sinnerman, answered wrong person, oops, try "sync"
<Seven_Jews> any one know of a music converter for ubuntu that converts ogg to mp3?
<AtomicSpark> Fwblean: $HOME/.vnc/xstartup go find that file. open it in a text editor. it will tell you to uncomment for full desktop.
<bruenig> Seven_Jews: ffmpeg
<Fwblean> AtomicSpark: Cool, thanks
<khaotik> anyone familiar with core ftp?
<ere4si> Seven_Jews, mencoder does that well - but is cli
<AtomicSpark> googlingtingwana: what? lol
<c0da> i'm trying to get bluetooth to work. it's asking me for firmware location. where in my windows instalation would it be?
<Seven_Jews> aight ty will try it
<tbrock> I'm still kind of confused after reading some of these docs
<Sinnerman> googlingtingwana i didn't mean sync/flush to disk, but to clear the cache altogether. like, you know, if you have something cached it loads faster, i want to clear the cache to see how long something would take to load from just having booted up, without having to reboot.
<googlingtingwana> AtomicSpark, I answered the wrong handle by mistake
<tbrock> what is the first step
<bl3u> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to download the madwifi driver
<tbrock> I want to get a mentor and work on some packages
<AtomicSpark> googlingtingwana: ah thats fine :) just checking.
<booster_> thanks guys...i now have flash player working on gusty
<KEROLiUKAS> I got a quick question guys..
<Flannel> tbrock: #ubuntu-motu has al sorts of stuff for you (check the topic, and the people)
<c0da> i'm trying to get bluetooth to work. it's asking me for firmware location. where in my windows instalation would it be????????????????????????????????/
<AtomicSpark> so anyone know where that list of free vs non-free formats? i could of sworn i saw one somewhere (ubuntu wiki).
<tbrock> ok thanks
<tbrock> I'll try there
<Flannel> !repeat | c0da
<ubotu> c0da: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<khaotik> is there an option on either gFTP or Filezilla to edit a file when you click on it like in CoreFTP??
<c0da> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<googlingtingwana> Sinnerman, I'm not aware of a utility to do it
 * AtomicSpark realises googling the wiki is better then using it's search.
<KEROLiUKAS> When i pop in the CD, and the menu pops up, I press Start or Install Ubuntu, and after that I see a black screen..this is with 7.10...Worked fine with 7.4 any ideas?
<techqbert> usser: the deb worked by the way.  google earth works fine..
<KEROLiUKAS> 7.04*
<Sinnerman> googlingtingwana ah well. wsa worth a try anyway.
<Starman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-583606.html   gsteamer issue..........there should be a fix at that link
<pretender_> cant get 1680 x 1050.res on my 22" LCD Wide Screen ob ubuntu 7.10
<usser> techqbert: cool im glad it worked
<KEROLiUKAS> any ideas?
<tbrock> on another note
<tbrock> do you guys know what is good to remove to save battery
<tbrock> in terms of modules
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<tbrock> does that kind of thing help at all
<googlingtingwana> KEROLiUKAS, have you tried the "safe mode" option? - it treats the display differently
<iobelix> hey usser! i fixed it!
<KEROLiUKAS> yea
<usser> iobelix: cool! what was it?
<AtomicSpark> gplflash, swfdec, gnash, or flash-non-free: which do you use and why?
<amenado> KEROLiUKAS-> how long did you wait after the black screen?
<KEROLiUKAS> googlingtingwana after a quick google, other 8800 series users report that problem, though no fix posted
<iobelix> usser, it was so simple! i feel so stupid. my MAC address. i have the mac filter enabled. and i did not have the mac address of the wireless card on the permission list!
<bruenig> Some_Person: look in /usr/share/icons for all available cursors
<bl3u> help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi states that madwifi is installed in 7.10, but modprobe -l |grep ath_pci returns nothing. I can't find any debs to download - any ideas how I get madwifi on 7.10?
<bruenig> each directory name should be a separate curor theme
<Some_Person> bruenig: it doesnt seem to work
<bruenig> or somesuch
<usser> iobelix: haha are you serious? :)
<iobelix> usser, wpa2 officially works out of the box in ubuntu!
<Starman> http://www.ask.com/web?l=dir&o=ffx&q=ubuntu+fix+for+gstreamer
<KEROLiUKAS> i waited like 2-5 minutes, but ussualy i would expect to see the loadig screen..
<bruenig> it works
<bluefoxx> is there a way i can copy all my floppy diskettes to a floppy image? like a command line cammand?
<Some_Person> bruenig: I used Xcursor*theme:DMZ-White
<bruenig> I am doing it right now for dwm which doesn't have any mouse handling stuff
<Zyferian> I can't seem to enable the Nvidia drivers because I'm missiong nvidia-glx-new . Any ideas?
<AtomicSpark> iobelix: doh! i've enabled mac filtering while on wireless once. that was dumb. :P
<usser> bluefoxx: look into dd
<Some_Person> bruenig: but when I start a new Xserver I still get the ugly "X"
<Cromag> Zyferian: yes.
<amenado> KEROLiUKAS-> perhaps wait longer?
<Cromag> Zyferian: did you just boot the box up as new ? - New install of ubuntu ?
<Zyferian> cromag, yes, brand new... just finished the instal.
<googlingtingwana> KEROLiUKAS, I think there's also a text mode - have you tried that?
<amenado> KEROLiUKAS-> also look what is happening during boot ... at ctrl+alt+f1
<usser> bluefoxx: something like dd if=/dev/fd of=/pathtoimage
<efren30> i need help please i just installed ubunut everything working perfect except one thing i installed a visual effect and was working fine the windows would wobble wen i grabbed them etc.. i kept meesing around with it to get the 3-d cube and now the visual effect says none and when i try putting extra it says desktop effects could not be endab le please help and thanks.
<Cromag> Zyferian: reboot again, and dont install the -new drivers yet.
<iobelix> usser, yes yes dumb is me! i don't care, me happy!! seriously though, all this talk i hear of wpa2 not working, i always thought it was a linux issue, not the router. but man, it works out of the box. i honestly configured nothing extra at all!
<Cromag> Zyferian: after that try with restricted drivers.
<KEROLiUKAS> yea i tried text mode, no worky...what exactly is ctrl alt f1 supposed to do?
<KEROLiUKAS> show all the status like in the old versions?
<Fwblean> AtomicSpark: I can't seem to find the full desktop section in $HOME/.vnc/xstartup - any suggestions? I can pastebin the file
<bluefoxx> and if so, what is the command?
<Zyferian> cromag, I tried the restricted drivers thing and it asked for the nvidia-glx-new package
<Daisuke_Ido> quick question - what's the default kernel version for gutsy?  (including ubuntu revision number) 2.6.22-14?
<amenado> !who | KEROLiUKAS
<ubotu> KEROLiUKAS: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cromag> Zyferian: weird, i just had the same problem... i just rebooted and installed the restricted stuff..
<Cromag> Zyferian: then it worked.
<Some_Person> bruenig: am i doing something wrong? or do i need to reboot? or does it only apply to one Xserver?
<KEROLiUKAS> amenado sorry about that
<Zyferian> cromag, well, it's working on rebooting right now and we'll see what happens then.
<tbrock> or what is the command to see how much power you are currently drawing
<Flannel> !afk > Fersure|brb
<usser> iobelix: im happy for you, it also may depend a lot on the wireless chipset one has
<bluefoxx> usser: kk, ty
<Fersure|brb> o.o
<Cromag> Zyferian: ok. get back to me :)
<AtomicSpark> Fwblean: do you see this: "# Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:"?
<olskolirc> hey guys where can I do to upload a quick pic please?
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<efren30> i need help please i just installed ubunut everything working perfect except one thing i installed a visual effect and was working fine the windows would wobble wen i grabbed them etc.. i kept meesing around with it to get the 3-d cube and now the visual effect says none and when i try putting extra it says desktop effects could not be endab le please help and thanks.
<Fersure|brb> Errmmm.....
<Daisuke_Ido> Flannel: that's *exactly* what i wanted to hear.
<tbrock> got it acpitool -B
<KEROLiUKAS> googlingtingwana / amenado :yea i tried text mode, no worky...what exactly is ctrl alt f1 supposed to do?
<dangermike> olskolirc  imageshack.us ?
<bluefoxx> i want to archive all my old programs on fdd onto a backup hard disk
<olskolirc> thanks
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: You trying to setup VNC ?
<Fwblean> AtomicSpark: No
<amenado> KEROLiUKAS-> its where dmesg dumps its status during boot
<dangermike> bluefoxx your question has already been answered
<Flannel> Daisuke_Ido: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-image-generic
<Fwblean> Cpudan80: Yeah, trying to get normal desktop under xtightvnc
<KEROLiUKAS> amenado im going to try it now, when exactly do i press it?
<dangermike> <usser> bluefoxx: something like dd if=/dev/fd of=/pathtoimage
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: Yeah, th instructions that come with Ubuntu are wrong --- you have to do two things
<__mikem> Hey Flannel did I tell you, I FINALLY have a native install of ubuntu
<Flannel> __mikem: glad to hear it
<bluefoxx> dangermike: i see that. i am stating the reason i wish to know, incase someone has a better way. ok, thanks
<amenado> KEROLiUKAS-> after you make a selection from the menu
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: So, first, enable the default thing under system --> prefs --> remote desktop
<tbrock> hey so i found out that i may want to unload bluetooth, firewire, and usb
<Fersure|brb> Okay Flannel .
<KEROLiUKAS> amenado : all right thanks...ill go try
<AtomicSpark> Fwblean: do you have vnc server installed? not just the client! wait ubuntu desktop. its built in! do waht CPU says
<Fersure|brb> Didn't know.
<Fersure|brb> ty
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: THat'll let you VNC in when someone else is logged in (similar to XP desktop sharing)
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<Zyferian> cromag, yeah, same thing happened. Says nvidia-glx-new is not enabled.
<tbrock> when i try to rmmod those modules it says that it doesn't exist in /proc/modules, do you guys have any idea why
<Cpudan80> AtomicSpark: No, it's not built in - Ubuntu definitely half assed the VNC stuff
<tbrock> they show up in lsmod
<bl3u> Is there not a madwifi deb? I can't install madwifi from teh repositories?
<Cromag> Zyferian: thats because it got installed somehow then, is this in the restricted drivers window ?
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: Once you do that, you need to actually setup a VNC server so you can VNC in when nobody else is logged in
<efren30> i need help please i just installed ubunut everything working perfect except one thing i installed a visual effect and was working fine the windows would wobble wen i grabbed them etc.. i kept meesing around with it to get the 3-d cube and now the visual effect says none and when i try putting extra it says desktop effects could not be endab le please help and thanks.
<amenado> tbrock-> does it do the same if you do modprobe -r modname ?
<mocie_girl> halooooooooooooooo
<Zyferian> cromag Yes, indeed
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: lemme get that tutorial
<dangermike> bl3u http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/GettingMadwifi#Downloading.debs
<Cromag> Zyferian: and if you enable it ?
<tbrock> let me check that out
<Cromag> Zyferian: or at least try :)
<Fwblean> Cpudan80: I setup xtightvnc using apt-get
<Flannel> efren30: Probably best to wait something like 15 minutes in-between instead of just a couple
<Zyferian> cromag then it just gives that message... doesn't get any farther...
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: That might be wrong...
<tbrock> amenado, nope that works
<tbrock> how did you know that would work and how is it different
<Fwblean> Cpudan80: What should I be using instead?
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: gimmiea sec to get the tutorial
<Adys> What's the package to read .rars ?
<Fwblean> Cpudan80: Okay, sure
<Adys> Dont need to create them
<prince_jammys> Adys: unrar
<bl3u> dangermike: thank you, but I thought for sure Ubuntu would support atheros out of box
<Adys> cheer
<efren30> flannel:what do you mean for someone to answer my question?
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<bl3u> dangermike: I'm not sure why they don't
<dangermike> it should
<Cromag> Zyferian: ok, i tried the same and actually ended up with "no screens found" - now i tried again, and just rebooted after the install. Enabled the restricted drivers and it worked. i did not mess with anything before that. After that i did a sudo nvidia-settings to fix screens.
<lordleemo> Fwblean: sudo apt-get install vnc4server  good tutorial here http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<bl3u> dangermike: I just installed 7.10 server, and it didn't give me ath_pci
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: The gdm stuff is at etc/gdm/gdm.conf --- otherwise it is still valid
<bl3u> dangermike: and I can't find anywhere from Ubuntu that I can download it
<Ashfire908> i hit some key combination, and i got the stopped process thing, i forget how do i resume the program?
<Zyferian> cromag I haven't touched anything before this either... for the record
<dangermike> bl3u i havent tried it with 7.10 but with nubuntu and it worked, meh you can get the deb from madwifi no biggie
<Fwblean> Okay, thanks Cpudan80, lordleemo, I'll remove xtightvnc and see how vnc4server goes
<amenado> tbrock i believe moprobe takes care of dependencies too
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: Either one would probably work --- but I know that that tutorial works in the end
<Cromag> Zyferian: thats weird, really... try and see what sudo nvidia-settings does.
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, the madwifi software is available in one of the extra software sources - just enable it synaptic
<tbrock> awesome thanks man
<Potter> Hi all
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: You may want to firewall off all ports but 5900 too
<Potter> Just checking out Xchat on Xubuntu
<Zyferian> cromag Command not found
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: Leaving the GDM open to the world isn't really a good idea
<bl3u> googlingtingwana: I don't have synaptic, just CLI. How would I do that using, say, aptitude? Or apt-get?
<dangermike> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dangermike> bl3u
<aghachi> how do i edit xorg.cont manuelly? i want to input more resolutons for my monitor 2.. its at 640x480... but it can handle 1280x1240
<Ashfire908> "[1]+  Stopped                 sftp"... how do i unstop?
<Flannel> Ashfire908: %1
<Fwblean> Cpudan80: Oh, it's okay, the network the ubuntu box is on doesn't have internet access
<aghachi> how do i edit xorg.cont manuelly? i want to input more resolutons for my monitor 2.. its at 640x480... but it can handle 1280x1240 but it doesnt show in nvidia settings... and when i found the file to edit i didnt have permission to edit it
<Cromag> Zyferian: ah weird... im running wubi and it works like a charm for me... maybe googlingtingwana has some input ? :)
<dangermike> aghachi,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aghachi> thanx danger
<prince_jammys> !xorg.conf | aghachi
<ubotu> aghachi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cpudan80> Fwblean: Ok then, probably doesnt matter
<prince_jammys> aghachi: the file is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zyferian> cromag I'm not familar with Wubi?
<bl3u> googlingtingwana: any idea what repository i want to enable?
<triorieel> can someone please help me with gstreamer...it isn't working for me and I don't know why.
<Cromag> Zyferian: windows ubuntu installer thingie.. :) - actually same as ubuntu just installed via windows.
<aghachi> cant i push cntl-alt-backspace to restart x?
<Zyferian> cromag I booted from the cd and installed that cd, by the way... I don't know if tha tmakes any difference
<amenado> Ashfire908-> ctrl+Z is suspend,
<efren30> i need help please i just installed ubunut everything working perfect except one thing i installed a visual effect and was working fine the windows would wobble wen i grabbed them etc.. i kept meesing around with it to get the 3-d cube and now the visual effect says none and when i try putting extra it says desktop effects could not be endab le please help and thanks.
<dangermike> aghachi yes
<aghachi> kk thanx dangermike
<Ashfire908> amenado, ah, so that's what i hit
<Cromag> Zyferian: well thats what im thinking, it SHOULD not do any - oh ehm you are using 7.10 right ?
<Zyferian> cromag Definitely ... just downloaded this morning
<dangermike> efren30 if your using compiz you go to system->Prefs->Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<fdsjkalf> When I press a hotkey, I dont know what the system interprets the key as. How do I make the system display the written key function?
<amenado> Ashfire908-> suspend is not same as killing the process though
<Cromag> Zyferian: im on 7.04 :( - might be the reason.
<Ashfire908> amenado, i know.
<amenado> fdsjkalf-> run   xev and then press the hotkey to get a description
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<nickrud> fdsjkalf: run  xev  in a terminal, put the mouse in the window and press a key
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, try universe
<bl3u> googlingtingwana: will do, thanks
<Zyferian> cromag Odd that it would get worse with newer version though... *chuckles*
<nickrud> !gutsysources | bl3u (you might want to check them all)
<ubotu> bl3u (you might want to check them all): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<triorieel> anyone who knows anything about the sounds system of ubuntu, I need your help as I have somehow buggerd mine up by using the synaptic package manager
<Cromag> Zyferian: heh well :D i had some help from googlingtingwana and it worked.
<fdsjkalf> Is the Grab Key Combination a feature in the Latest CCSM or only in older versions?
<efren30> dangermike
<dangermike> efren30 wot
<phizzy> I can't get ident
<phizzy> hmm
<phizzy> 1 sec
<phizzy> brb
<efren30> i imed you
<efren30> ?
<bl3u> ubotu: thank you, but i'm running server; cli only
<dangermike> didnt get it
<bl3u> nickrud: thank you, but i'm running server; cli only
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<Zyferian> googlingtingwana: do you have any advice for getting nvidia drivers working that don't wanna?
<dangermike> bl3u  whats the package name that you need?
<nickrud> bl3u: ah, missed that. The repos listed there are worth checking, anyway :)
<efren30> dangermike did you get it?
<dangermike> efren30 no i still dont have any pm's
<dangermike> Zyferian its not supported but i used envy and it worked very well for me
<dangermike> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<googlingtingwana> Zyferian, they just worked for me, after enabling them and a couple of reboots :)
<efren30> how would i only be abe to see what you type for me mike?
<bl3u> dangermike: I thought it was madwifi
<Zyferian> So no one's heard of the whole nvidia-glx-new thing not enabled? or not working? etc?
<bl3u> dangermike: I can find madwifi_tools, but no madwifi. I uncommented all the repos
<dangermike> efren30 ill put your name in front if it ^_^
<bl3u> dangermike: And did an apt-get update; aptitude search madwifi
<dangermike> bl3u do you know what the package name is that you need to install?
<triorieel> ubuntu finds soundcard and can use it to play startup music, but it can't find it in gnome? why?
<bl3u> dangermike: not for a fact, no. i am assuming it would be madwifi
<googlingtingwana> Zyferian, you could see if the nvidia site has a later version, but then you are somewhat on your own
<efren30> dangermike: ok i want some effects likle beryl 3-d desktop thing can u im me the packages i need to rock my pc please
<eifzon> Why do I get this error when I am trying to start irssi from my jailed user? irssi: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eifzon> anyone can help me?
<Zyferian> googlingtingwana Alright, thanks
<bluefox83> ok, i can get my atheros wifi card to DETECT my wireless network, but i can't get it to CONNECT, how do i get it to connect?
<tanath> need help. x keeps crashing every few mins
<dangermike> bl3u their included in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, I'm using the madwifi drivers but the only package I have installed is madwifi-tools (with "madwifi" in it)
<dangermike> bl3u and in -generic
<bl3u> dangermike: hm. i thought i installed that. let me check again
<dangermike> efren30 install compiz
<eifzon> it says its already installed
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<Long> Is there a key for minimizing full screen application like games? Windows has a key for this action as u all know...
<dangermike> bl3u hostapd "user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator"
<SimplySeth> okay so what is the name of the file that that assign ethernet device module to eth1/eth2 ?
<SimplySeth> assigns*
<efren30> dangemike: can you link me to the packagez i nedd like the version theres many compiz can you link me to one please?
<dangermike> efren30 use synaptics
<Gatton> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<demonspork> efren30, are you using ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy gibbon?
<dangermike> efren30 i have version 1:0.6.2+git20071119-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 installed
<Dezine> I'm having a sound issue, I don't know what I did but it used to work and now all of a sudden it doesn't. Anyway to re-set it up? I have an Nvidia Nforce if that helps at all.
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, I'm leading you astray, even though I'm using madwifi drivers I don't have madwifi-tools installed - I'm still looking into it
<Zyferian> googlingtingwana cromag I got it... I think... it was the problem with the (restricted) package repositories not being enabled... that didn't allow Ubuntu to download the gfx drivers that it needed to enable the thing properly.
<efren30> how can i check the version i have
<efren30> and danger were can i download the one you have =)
<bl3u> googlingtingwana: from what i understand the tools just allow you to work with the interface once it's utilized by a driver
<nickrud> Long: alt f9 iirc
<bl3u> dangermike: i do indeed have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic installed
<sweetsinse> how can i force install and older version deb package
<bl3u> dangermike: and yet modprobe -l |grep ath_pci returns nothing
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me?
<efren30> demonspork:how can i check my version
<dangermike> bl3u your not using a USB device right?
<efren30> dangermike:were can i download the compiz version oyu have please
<bl3u> dangermike: no, it's pci
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, the drivers come from linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<jack-desktop> how can i install java for firefox beta3?
<efren30> danger:mike with the emarlds and etc.. plz.
<dangermike> efren30 go to the synaptics package manager, use the search function and type in compiz
<Long> Nickrud, alt-f9 will not work in-game (Nexuiz)
<bl3u> googlingtingwana: i have that installed. weird...
<demonspork> efren30, just type in the console "compiz --version"
<Luke2008> anyone knows how to install gui on 7.10 server
<dangermike> efren30 just install emerald and it will begin working after you install compiz
<demonspork> the last thing it outputs is your compiz version
<bl3u> dangermike: googlingtingwana: i must be doing something wrong, i have that package. i don't have to reboot do i?
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<Dr_willis> Luke2008,  easy way is install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<nickrud> Long: bummer.
<efren30> dangermike: i have none download
<Dezine> I'm having a sound issue, I don't know what I did but it used to work and now all of a sudden it doesn't. Anyway to re-set it up? I have an Nvidia Nforce if that helps at all.
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, have you tried modprobe ath_pci?
<dangermike> bl3u hrm i haven't tried and my laptop is too old to load ubuntu on it
<Luke2008> anyone knows how to install gui on 7.10 server?
<tehCurtis> what's the ubuntu equiv for "reload" ?
<bl3u> dangermike: AHA!
<dangermike> bl3u theirs probably not much more advice i can give
<Some_Person> How do I change the ugly "X" cursor for X servers without a WM to the default ubuntu cursor?
<amenado> jack-desktop-> you dont have java now?
<dangermike> efren30 I KNOW, like my previous post said INSTALL IT VIA SYNAPITCS!
<sweetsinse> how do i make dpkg force install an older deb over a newer one
<bl3u> dangermike: googlingtingwana: duh... modprobe looks in /lib/modules/`uname -r`. the driver is in -generic, not -server
<jack-desktop> amenado, java works fine on firefox 2
<tehCurtis> not finding it anywhere
<Long> Yes, I got no answer on the Ubuntu forums as well. Its truly unbelievable, what do game players do when they have a message from  IM program??
<dangermike> bl3u yeah that would do it
<amenado> jack-desktop-> but you do have java already? which version?
<nickrud> Some_Person: you might try   sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<dangermike> tehCurtis what are you trying to "reload"
<tehCurtis> init.d/ssh
<bl3u> dangermike: googlingtingwana: thanks very much for your help. pointed me in the right direction :)
<Zyferian> how do you restart the X server?
<dangermike> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<tehCurtis> ah
<tehCurtis> thanks!
<dangermike> Zyferian control alt backspace
<Some_Person> nickrud: Will this apply to X servers without any DM (such as GDM)?
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, I was lagging behind dangermike most of the time :)
<efren30> dangermike:ok wich one cuz it say mark for removal those that mean i installed it allready or somehting?
<SimplySeth> efren30: can I just set alias r8169 eth0 ? in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<SimplySeth> woops
<SimplySeth> efren30: sorry
<dangermike> efren30 No, marked for removal means just that
<efren30> ?
<Zyferian> dangermike thanks
<SimplySeth> can I just set alias r8169 eth0 ? in  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<Some_Person> nickrud: Wait, thats already set to the cursor I want, and I still get the ugly "X"
<triorieel> having issues with gstreamer itself, could someone assist me in getting it operational so I can control my sounds card again?
<efren30> dangermikre:what do i do?
<SimplySeth> efren30: sorry .. I fat fingerd something :-/
<dangermike> efren30 i am having a very hard time understanding why you cannot install a package via synaptics. I have given you clear directions on how to do so.
<nickrud> Some_Person: hm. That's the first thing I found while looking around. Interesting question ...
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> dont know if this will do for you.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674
<efren30> dangermike:the only one i have to install and is emarld
<Bossmanbeta> hey amenado how ya doin
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> same o same o
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> how about you? how is it going?
<bluefox83> i need help getting my atheros wifi card working :(
<nickrud> Some_Person: what window manager are you running?
<Some_Person> nickrud: I only get the "X" when not using a Window Manager. Thats what I want to change.
<Bossmanbeta> same old :)
<bl3u> Ok, off to try this out!
<Bossmanbeta> That's a complicated thread you posted there... gonna have to digest that 1
<nickrud> Some_Person: you mean you have just the grey stippled background?
<SimplySeth> hmmmm .. eth1 and eth2 are being defined somewhere and I don't know where
<dangermike> bluefox83 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  install a window manager?
<Some_Person> nickrud: you can run programs without a window manager
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> i have not tried that one myself,  i was on the lookout for what I remember you were looking for..
<efren30> dangermike:cant i just download new compiz and replaced them to do everything from scratch?
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: I don't run ubuntu normally without a window manager, I am a proud GDM user
<jack-desktop> amenado, how do i fidn the java version? i should have the most recent
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  You can.. but its a big hassle. thers some very tiny window managers out. Like  jwm.
<dangermike> java --version
<nickrud> Some_Person: desktop environment, true, but X is pointless without a window manager (unless you're running a single app full screen, I guess)
<wrath144> where can i download older versions of ubuntu?
<amenado> jack-desktop-> java -version
<adrian_> hey does anyone know how to create a GDM login screen instead using the deafult one
<Some_Person> nickrud: thats exactly what im using it for
<adrian_> i downloaded the file but can't extract it
<jack-desktop> amenado, java version "1.6.0_03"
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, it looks like a whole desktop solution alternating between them concurrently via Ctrl-altF7, F8, etc
<SimplySeth> adrian_: try searching on google for gdm themes
<Pwhdavey> oh geez
<efren30> jack can you help me
<adrian_> thats what i did
<adrian_> and it still can't seem to find what i want
<efren30> jack-desktop:can you help me?
<Luke2008> can anyone please tell me the command to install GUI on 7.10 server , im kinda new to this thx
<jack-desktop> efren30, with what?
<Dr_willis> Luke2008,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<triorieel> Luke2008: computer, install gui
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I was looking for a way to stremline the remote X apps with local apps on the unified-local desktop, (which 'ssh -Y' does very well) but the detach-part is the problem for the remote X apps
<SimplySeth> Luke2008: what GUI ?
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: I shouldn't need to install a WM to run 1 app fullscreen
<Zyferian> cromag How do you have your dual monitors set up?
<Luke2008> xorg
<SimplySeth> Luke2008: UbuntuStudio ? Gnome ? KDE ? XFCE ?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  do what you want.. but ive tried that task befor.. and it can be a big hassle.
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/12/howto-setup-multiple-nested-x-sessions.htm  <-- this was the one i thought is much closer to what you seek
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  make a .xinitrc and make it change what you want i guess.
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: how big?
<eifzon> Anyone can help me with this? has to to with my jail: http://pastebin.ca/924258
<nickrud> Some_Person: I agree, so there's bound to be a way to set it.
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, bad link
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  depends on the app. all it takes is one dialog or somthing to pop up and you cant activate it..  and you are stuck
<efren30> jack-desktop:ok i cant endable visual effects i had installed a compiz but guess i earased it can you tell me were i can download a compiz and everything needed to rock my computere like 3-d cube wobble window when grabbed
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> add an l.. its .html
<googlingtingwana> Luke2008, I did a server install early on and then installed ubuntu-desktop and things didn't quite work right - never got to the bottom of - replaced it with a desktop install
<triorieel> how do I successfully reinstall gstreamer?
<Bossmanbeta> ah ok :)
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: everything works fine in this app, i have tested it extensively
<jack-desktop> efren30, go to synaptics and type in "compiz"
<Cromag> Zyferian: uhm, about to do it now :)
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  then whats the problem? I must of missed it
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: mouse cursor is an ugly "X"
<amenado> jack-desktop-> what happens when you use the firefox beta it does not like your java?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  xset command I belive changes that
<Cromag> Zyferian: right now 2 seperate screens but the mouse can go between them. Just not with apps or other stuff.
<jack-desktop> amenado, it just says i need to install a missing plugin
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  this is some OLD-skool info here. :) i aint messed with that in ages.
<wrath144> where can i download older versions of ubuntu?
<Estesark> Does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the feature that fades your screen? I thought it was a compiz feature but it isn't
<Zyferian> cromag How'd you do that?
<Cromag> Zyferian: in the nvidia-settings
<SimplySeth> anyone know where eth0 and eth1 are defined ?  not /etc/default/interfaces
<amenado> jack-desktop-> which plug-in it needs?
<efren30> jack-desktop:ok wich one do i instal ima screen it sec so u see
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: And I'm using it to play an OLD-skool game: The original SimCity (doesn't display right when run inside GNOME)
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  or install some of the alternative mouse pointer
<jack-desktop> amenado, the java one?
<triorieel> SimplySeth: maybe /etc/modules
<Dezine> I'm having a sound issue, I don't know what I did but it used to work and now all of a sudden it doesn't. Anyway to re-set it up? I have an Nvidia Nforce if that helps at all.
<googlingtingwana> wrath144, how old? I assume you've tried the main site?
<jack-desktop> efren30, click everyone that you see that has compiz it in
<SimplySeth> triorieel: lemme see
<efren30> jack-desktop:k
<amenado> jack-desktop-> a java plugin?   then go to its  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and put a symlink there?
<Zyferian> cromag As a Seperate X screen?
<SimplySeth> triorieel: nope .. but thanks
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  i ilways install the artwiz mouse cursor pack  (i think)
<Dr_willis> !find artwiz
<jack-desktop> amenado, how? =(
<ubotu> Found: artwiz-cursor, xfonts-artwiz
<triorieel> Dezine: same here...if you get someone to help you, please tell me the solution
<Cromag> Zyferian: the middle option if you have it open
<efren30>    jack-desktop: Depends: compiz-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<Dezine> got ya, I've asked three times so I'm guessing no one knows
<nirir> Enter text here...hi,...........
<efren30> jack-desktop: thaats what it shows for most
<nirir> may i join .................
<similar_name> irc://irc.gamesurge.net:6667
<wrath144> googlingtingwana: i'm going to try 6.06, i couldn't install feisty or gutsy on my laptop probably cause its old. i'm also going to try the alternate instead of the live cd.
<jack-desktop> efren30, ...then just continue
<amenado> jack-desktop-> do you have a /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so ?
<stdin> !ops | similar_name spamming
<ubotu> similar_name spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<dangermike> Dezine have you checked alsamixer to make sure nothing is muted
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: yeah, but how do you make it actually work? And I have no problem with the regular ubuntu cursor, if there were some way to make that work.
<luisgmarine> What is the easiest way to change the icon in the main menu?  Instead of using the default ubuntu sign I want something else
<efren30> k
<nirir> hi, steve,..
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  artwiz replaces the default x cursor.
<Amaranth> whoa lag
<Zyferian> cromag Oh, there we go... thanks... was having issues with that
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: oh, ok
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  gnome and kde have theor own 'cursor' system.. then theres the original X cursirs
<jack-desktop> amenado, yes.
<eifzon> Anyone can help me with this? has to to with my jail: http://pastebin.ca/924258
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,   the X cursors are actually font files. :) i recall.
<Cromag> Zyferian: oh you got it that far :D - i still need some other settings for it to be what i need though.
<Dezine> dangermike, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Cromag> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  so you will see the artwiz cursor in window managers   other then gnome, most likely
<amenado> jack-desktop-> there you have been a link to your  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  or /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, that's a cool program, but it won't survive the disconnect of the ssh tunnel, it just allows for independent apps to run within a virtual X session laid-over your real X session
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: makes sense, what does it look like?
<efren30> jack-ddesktop: look what it says for compiz-gnome:
<efren30>  Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<dangermike> Dezine are you part of the group plugdev ?
<nirir> some body............?
<nirir> Has quit?
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> oh okay..i look around for some more when i get a chance
<Y-Town> Anyone know why when I try to set my monitor resolution and hit "administrator" it blanks out the screen and refreshed and does not let me access the area?  Using KDE
<googlingtingwana> Cromag, did the standard flash install work for you on Gutsy? - it didn't for me - I had to install the tar.gz from Adobe
<Zyferian> cromag Yeah, I finally figured out my problem and got the drivers installed... it's working out pretty nicely... still am wishing I had two monitors that were the same size one is 17 and one is 19
<wrath144> if i'm having trouble installing with the live cd, will using the alternat help at all?
<jack-desktop> amenado, what do you mean "you have been a link"
<nickrud> nirir: as away, this is a free for all (within limits, of course :)
<soreau> Would anyone willing to help me configure LVM with the 7.06 ubuntu alt cd? I'm getting mixed messages as the live cd has an option to do so, but this guide shows that I should configure LVM _after_ installing? Any ideas welcome, thanks.       http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<nickrud> nirir: ask, that is
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: it did not, im trying to fix gnash and see if it works.
<efren30> jack-ddesktop: look what it says for compiz-gnome Depends libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I'm really greatful -- I'll keep asking at regular un-annoying intervals.. you never know who has gone through the same trial-n-tribulation and solved it entering a channel this big
<dangermike> "Seg Fault (core dump)" happens with epiphany, galeon, and firefox 2.0.0.12. I tried  moving the .mozilla folder and creating a new profile, as well as reinstalling firefox, and downloaded firefox 2.0.0.6 college student edition. Firefox is still seg faulting, it is now installed under /opt instead of ~, any ideas on how to fix this or find whats causing it to happen?
<amenado> jack-desktop-> i meant there should have been a link there ..im on the firefox 2.x  so it has that plugin
<Cromag> Zyferian: i believe it can be fine with those two sizes.
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  an arrow :) sort of like the spaceship on asteroide
<dangermike> i have purged and autoclean on firefox and reinstalled and i still seg fault
<efren30> jack-desktop: look what it says for compiz-gnome Depends libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<Dezine> dangermike, I don't think so, it's not listed under users settings.
<nirir> hi, nickrud!
<rich__> hello
<Zyferian> cromag Yeah, it works... just not as nice as having two 19's
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> correct..someone must have done it beforehand..
<soreau> I am at the partitioning screen now with two disks completely free space
<dangermike> Dezine i googled your error and found a post stating that it fixed the problem for one person you may want to add that group but it may not be your fix :\
<Cromag> Zyferian: i have 2 x21 :P
<Dezine> alright I'll try
<Cromag> Zyferian: just to rub it heh
<Zyferian> cromag Yeah, well... bah to you! heh
<nirir> Nickrud may i join with u?
<Cromag> heh
<jack-desktop> efren30, i'm not really sure, i'm not a tech here or anything
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: ermm, I installed it, and it changed my cursor in gnome, but in the xserver without WM, I still got ugly X
<nickrud> nirir: no, this is a support channel. I don't chat much
<luisgmarine> anyone know how to change the main menu icon?
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, I've found at least 100 forum posts on the subject ... each thread ended with similar frustration & no answer... so others are trying it.... In fact, I posted this as a suggestion for a feature in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and it's gotten thusfar 7 comments of "oh wow that'd be a great feature" type of comments
<jack-desktop> amenado, so what should i do?
<amenado> Y-Town-> do this first   xhost +localhost:root  to add root access to your local display,
<good> how do i configure the default runlevel? /etc/inittab doesn't exist.. i don't want to boot up into X windows
<googlingtingwana> dangermike, do you have any stack trace output from firefox that you could possibly google for?
<nickrud> nirir: but if you have questions about ubuntu, ask here in the channel, if some knows the answer they'll speak up
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> your requirement is a nice one..i hope they the developers look into it
<wrath144> if i'm having trouble installing with the live cd, will using the alternat help at all?
<dangermike> googlingtingwana i ran firefox -g however i am not fimilar with DDD is their anyother way?
<Cromag> googlingtingwana: acutally, i went to youtube and tried watching a movie, it popped up saying i needed the pluing, and it installed for me and i watched the clip.. :)
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  no idea then.    Could be the window manager has to do the seting. There is some old command that sets the x pointer.. but i dont rember what it is - havent used it in 5+ years.
<nickrud> good: ubuntu doesn't use run levels like that. It starts in run level 2, but X runs in 2-5 anyway. install bum , and use that to turn off gdm in run level 2
<amenado> jack-desktop-> when the firefox beta installed, was there a similar  /usr/lib/firefox* directory for it?
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, agreed... I think in the day of gui apps as we're in ... it only makes sense ... not that 'screen' isn't extremely useful (it is) .. but I think it's time for an X version of the same thing
<good> nickrud: thanks
<jack-desktop> amenado, there was a ~/firefox
<dangermike> .mozilla
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> ideas like yours keeps these developers and us users happier..
<Cromag> Zyferian: i still need to be able to move my apps around between the windows.. but still 2 desktops..
<googlingtingwana> dangermike, sometimes if you run it from the shell it will dump out a stack trace, but it depends on whether it has any symbols
<amenado> jack-desktop-> is that where you have the firefox beta installed?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  doing some googling for info - found --> http://osdir.com/ml/xfree86.devel/2003-12/msg00271.html
<Bossmanbeta> amenado, indeed... only in the community can growth and happiness thrive :)
<jack-desktop> amenado, yes
<Zyferian> cromag Yes... I would like to do that myself... let me know if you find a solution
<efren30> jack-desktop:wowowowomg i got it yay i got the compiz setting  i opened it what i do now?
<Cromag> Zyferian: i had one once hehe
<jack-desktop> efren30, what are you trying to do?
<xeenan> Does anyone know of a website were i can get a patch for pc games
<Zyferian> cromag Wasn't one of those permanent types, eh?
<regeya> so bossmanbeta you want, um, holy fricking frack, what was the name of the x server based on vnc...not finding it in the repos, but I swear I ran it 10 years ago.
<Cromag> Zyferian: huh ? - brb
<efren30> jack-desktop:put the cube the flame writing the closing ash page
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, VNC and NX (nomachine) are whole-desktop solutions ....
<Estesark> My screen fades out after about ten minutes of inactivity, regardless of whether Compiz is active. I can't find any settings to change this in Power Management. How can I disable this or increase the time it takes before it fades?
<jack-desktop> efren30, press ctrl+alt+click your mouse to use the cube
<good> is there a text-based alternative to "bum" for managing the runlevel scripts such as rc-update and chkconfig for gentoo and redhat/centos respectivelly.. ?
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, I'm looking for an application-specific detachability becuase I run remote and local apps on my local desktop ... I've tried VNC/NX... which work, but I have to size the whole-desktop down to just the single-application border... which is a needless pain in my opinion :)
<regeya> bossmanbeta: I see...you want to be able to detach from the x server.
<pretender> cant get 1680 x 1050 resolution help
<jack-desktop> efren30, fire you need to do super+shift+click mouse
<dangermike> googlingtingwana when i run from term i just get the seg fault thats it. I seen the debug flag section in the man pages but no actual flags to use, any you can recommend ? (firefox --gtk-debug=xxx)
<googlingtingwana> amenado, jack-desktop, things are running by too fast for me to see what started your discussion, but does it have to do with placing plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla versus /usr/lib/firefox?
<Zyferian> cromag Oh, if you had one once, you don't anymore... at least that was what I figured you meant
<regeya> cool
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, precisely ... just like 'screen' offers for shell-based apps
<bluefoxx> ok, so i installed a new DVD burner recently, however, i still dont have a /dev/dvd entry in my system, it just connect the dvd burner to /dev/cdrom. how can i fix this?
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, no google, i'm tryng to get my java to work in firefox beta
<Daisuke_Ido> he's taking a while getting back :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i hope the driver worked
<amenado> jack-desktop-> then does it have a plugins directory? that is where you put a copy of that libjavaplugin.so or a symlink from /etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin.so
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, you're thinkg of xmove?
<dangermike> bluefoxx my dvd player is listed as /dev/cdrom
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, that buggy-not-working-POS ?  :-)
<nickrud> Some_Person: what does  /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme say?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person xsetroot  --help
<dnquark> folks, Gnome doesn't load for me, says "Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid."...
<Dr_willis> Some_Person xsetroot  -cursor_name <cursor-font name>
<bluefoxx> dangermike: yea, but i need it to be /dev/dvd, some programs are refusing to use it otherwise
<amenado> googlingtingwana-> yes, he is looking for libjavaplugin.so for the firefox beta
<Some_Person> nickrud: Inherits=DMZ-White
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: ok
<soreau> Would anyone willing to help me configure LVM with the 7.06 ubuntu alt cd? I'm getting mixed messages as the live cd has an option to do so, but this guide shows that I should configure LVM _after_ installing? Any ideas welcome, thanks.       http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<soreau> I am at the partitioning screen now with two disks completely free space
<nickrud> Some_Person: then that's not helping. See Dr_willis above though
<googlingtingwana> dangermike, there's a firefox-dbg package which has symbols - you could try installing that to see if it provides more information from the crash
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  and i got NO idea where ya get the name from. :)
<regeya> Bossmanbeta: heh, I did a search, and that came up...to tell the truth, Bossmanbeta, I use enough different OSes that detachable x apps just aren't an issue for me.
<dangermike> googlingtingwana awesome! ill look for that
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: i'll try to figure it out
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, by that u mean you use rdesktop or citrix type stufff?
<Dr_willis> xsetroot -cursor ~/bits/shuttle.bm ~/bits/mask.bm
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, not sure if it's related, but when I manually installed flash I had to put the plugin into /usr/lib/firefox, not /usr/lib/mozilla
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  guess its just a normal bitmap file. :)
<amenado> Bossmanbeta-> i wonder what the embedded linux folks have for that.. they seem to be a good user or such features
<bluefoxx> and BTW, how can i trace a IP address over msn? some asstards are harassing a person whom happens to be very close to me...very bad harrassment...[creepy pedophelia stalker harrasment]
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: bitmap?
<regeya> bossmanbeta, I try to keep it cross-platform and open-source so it's by and large vnc
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, amenado thanks i got it working
<regeya> and of course ssh for console apps
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, this is a very-specific need, I agree... but to me... for ssh to offer remote X-apps ability via the -Y option, to NOT be able to detach it (at least to provide survivability in case of disconnect) doesn't make sense to me
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  we are talking OLD skool :)
<dnquark> Anyone?..  Basically, Gnome refuses to load if I have an .xsession file in my ~/, even if the file is blank.  Any tips on how to troubleshoot it?  This is more or less a fresh install of Ubuntu
<j_> Are there programs for tn3270???
<amenado> jack-desktop-> where did you have to put that libjavaplugin.so?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  http://stuff.mit.edu/afs/sipb.mit.edu/project/doc/ibitmap/ibitmap.html
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, VNC (or NX) is the only solution for the moment, and I just make a sour-puss while sizing the window down to the 1-application borders...
<bluefoxx> so how can i trance a IP address?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  now ya know why i just install jwm or  some other window manager and let it handle it.
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: ok
<usser> bluefoxx: you can run some sort of a traffic sniffer on the machine that runs the IM
<jack-desktop> amenado, ~/firefox/plugins
<usser> bluefoxx: like wireshark
<bl3u> What's the diff b/t the server kernel and the generic kernel?
<amenado> jack-desktop-> okay....let us know how it goes..
<regeya> so you're saying xmove isn't worth the effort, eh, Bossmanbeta :->  I guess I won't mess with it then (though I've often wanted such a thing)
<NewbieJohn> Anyone up for a /dev question?
<bluefoxx> usser: i have that, it claimed no suitable interface to scan.
<zcat[1]> bl3u: preemption
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, oh by all means... tinker-away............. if you get it working, give me your paypal acct and I'll fwd a you're-super-smart tax that I must pay to all those that I'm not worthy to talk to :)
<soreau> Would anyone willing to help me configure LVM with the 7.06 ubuntu alt cd? I'm getting mixed messages as the live cd has an option to do so, but this guide shows that I should configure LVM _after_ installing? Any ideas welcome, thanks.       http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<soreau> Would anyone willing to help me configure LVM with the 7.06 ubuntu alt cd? I'm getting mixed messages as the live cd has an option to do so, but this guide shows that I should configure LVM _after_ installing? Any ideas welcome, thanks.       http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<soreau> I am at the partitioning screen now with two disks completely free space
<amenado> NewbieJohn-> we will respond if we knew the answer or led you to google :P
<nickrud> !patience soreau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience soreau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bl3u> zcat[1]: is that it?
<nickrud> !patience | soreau
<Flannel> soreau: You do it during partitioning
<ubotu> soreau: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NewbieJohn> Right on, okay, so I'm trying to get DVD's to play on my computer using gxine
<Bossmanbeta> nickrud, (lol)
<regeya> !flood | soreau
<ubotu> soreau: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NewbieJohn> And part of this appears to be linking dvd to scd0
<Daisuke_Ido> still not back :\
<regeya> whoops
<usser> bluefoxx: eh, how do you connect to the internet?
<NewbieJohn> unfortunately due to my misunderstanding of how to use "link" i managed to blow away my scd0
<Daisuke_Ido> and he's still not back
<soreau> nickrud: I am a support team member in #cf but am about to ditch ubuntu and use another distro
<NewbieJohn> so how do I recreate this without re-installing ubuntu
<zcat[1]> bl3u: afaik the only difference is that the desktop kernel has some preemption patch which makes the desktop feel 'snappier' at the slight expense of overall performance
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, xmove hasn't been touched since 1997...... 'nuff said :)
<bluefoxx> usser: ethernet
<soreau> This channel is horridly flooded
<googlingtingwana> bl3u, http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3715071 has some comparison information
<Zyferian> rpm's don't work in Ubuntu do they?
<nickrud> soreau: your choice.
<bl3u> googlingtingwana: thanks
<usser> bluefoxx: then you have an interface
<nickrud> Zyferian: no
<Cromag> Zyferian: now it works for me, i enabled the XineRama option in the same place..
<bluefoxx> usser: i know that...
<regeya> soreau, good luck with that.  I had lvm2 set up on a machine at work, and ended up making the machine a debian etch machine rather than drop lvm2 or hacking on the danged thing...
<berlylabs> Has anyone here played yahoo games on their ubuntu OS yet? I can't get mine to work
<Pichu0102> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Pichu0102/Screenshot-SystemMonitor.png Is this normal after browsing for a few hours?
<Flannel> soreau: I aleady told you.  You do it during partitioning.  Partition them as LVM partitions, then go up to the LVM manager thing and setup your VGs and LVs
<berlylabs> have tried tutorials for installing java and I think it's installed but still not working
<Dr_willis> berlylabs,  depends on the game. Ive gotten many to work with wine.
<bl3u> zcat[1]: so if i'm setting up a home fileserver, i should be fine using -generic?
<ntolo> How can i deny other users access to firefox and give access to the root only.
<regeya> Bossmanbeta: heh, in 1997 I wasn't exactly following things like xmove :-)
<amenado> NewbieJohn-> there use to be a MAKEDEV in /dev/ dont know if that still exist, run it and it creates all the dev it needs, but if its using udev now...not sure what the equivalent is
<Cromag> Zyferian: its a small checkbox i would call it... and now i need my REAL charset hehe :P
<usser> bluefoxx: you have to run it using sudo
<berlylabs> dr_willis: I"m trying to get spades in particular
<soreau> Flannel: Please elaborate
<soreau> Flannel: This is my last hope
<bluefoxx> usser: ah, that explains it lol
<hellppmme> hi
<zcat[1]> bl3u: I don't think there's any noticable difference unless your server's handling mad-high loads
 * bluefoxx tries wireshark again
<soreau> I am at the partitioning screen now with two disks completely free space
<Flannel> soreau: There's nothing else to elaborate on.  Partition them in the partitioner as lvm type, then scroll up to the top, to the LVM manager orwhatnot, and enter that.
<Zyferian> cromag Oh, perfect... that is right, awesome. I need a better background that big... heh
<Bossmanbeta> regeya, 1997 was a blur ... the dot.com bubble days
<Dr_willis> berlylabs,   if its a downloadeable/exexutable - it may work with wine. Other then that.. good luck. :) ive seen a lot that DONT work with wine also. since they are some how flash-based in a weird way
<bl3u> zcat[1]: Cool. Generic it is
<Cromag> Zyferian: hah yes :) me to :P Devianart ftw.
<berlylabs> what is wine?
<soreau> Flannel: I would not be asking for help if I was not confused..
<ntolo> How can i deny other users access to firefox and give access to the root only?
<pbjman> Okay, so i'm trying to make ubuntu appear more user friendly for mac users by using mac4lin; On linux-live.org it says to build the aufs kernel module. I tried their precompiled kernel and it kept giving me this error that if I googled came up nothing.
<Cromag> but now i cant start a normal terminal anymore...
<Alan_M> !wine | berylabs
<ubotu> berylabs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> !wine > berlylabs (see pm)
<NewbieJohn> so the good news is that makedev works
<usser> bluefoxx: and you should be able to manually specify the interface to capture on just go to capture->interfaces
<pbjman> How would I go about "compiling the aufs kernel module"?
<NewbieJohn> it puts them in .static/dev/
<Flannel> soreau: Well, like I said, create partitions (one per drive) as type LVM.
<Zyferian> cromag I still can.
<soreau> Flannel: I have in the partitioner two drives hda and hdb as free space
<NewbieJohn> the bad news is that it didn't recreate a scd0
<wease|> hello folks
<Cromag> Zyferian: well, gonna trouble shoot for it..
<soreau> Flannel: Ok, I will attempt this ..
<hellppmme> im trying to install ubuntu 7.01 but when im in select partition the old partitions werent detected,how can i solve this cuz i have a created partition already and i cant see it in this installation window? anyone pls?
<bluefoxx> usser: kk, tyvm
<regeya> soreau: you'll need to set up your partitions manually.  if I recalled what the install screen said, I could step you through it...but I don't remember, sorry :-(  I did most of the setup on a work machine last time back...well, over a year ago.
<amenado> NewbieJohn-> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-02-26 23:23 /dev/scd0   on mine
<usser> bluefoxx: no problem
<sweetsinse> what else can i use to manage the desktop besides nautilus or xfdesktop
<soreau> regeya: I'm right on the edge of accomplishing this task .. any further ideas are welcomed
<amenado> NewbieJohn-> i think if  your reboot, it may recreate all those /dev/xxx thats needed..i forgot where i read that from
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether "The Revolution OS" (http://thelinuxway.blogspot.com/2007/10/revolution-os-video-story-of-linux.html) is available as a torrent somewhere? Thanks!
<hellppmme> yoh
<hellppmme> anyone care to help me?
<nickrud> sweetsinse: openbox , blackbox , fluxbox , waimea . search synaptic for window manager
<Flannel> soreau: Oh sorry, forgot one thing.  Create a small ext3 partition as well.  You need /boot to be not in LVM
<zcat[1]> !piracy | Odd-rationale
<NewbieJohn> okay, here's an alternative plan
<sweetsinse> i am using compiz
<pbjman> No one knows how?
<regeya> !warez | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sweetsinse> in xubuntu
<sweetsinse> i thought there was a separate app that drew the desktop
<NewbieJohn> Can someone run a "file" command on their /dev/scd0 and tell me what it returns?
<Dr_willis> I thought that video was in the gpl. :)
<zcat[1]> is it?
<soreau> Flannel: Hmm...
<NewbieJohn> because that might just be a link to another file
<zcat[1]> It probably ought to be :)
<regeya> sorry, my 'torrenting movies' detector went off ;-)
<Odd-rationale> zcat[1]: Oh, the video is not free?
<Dr_willis> at least i THINK its under some open license
<Zyferian> cromag Did you get Flash working then?
<Dr_willis> I bet some googling will find out.
<Frogzoo> where can I get a pirate copy of ubuntu please?
<amenado> NewbieJohn-> from what i pasted it should be a block device
<pbjman> lmao
<Alan_M> frogzoo! LOL!
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  in #debian-warez
<Cromag> Zyferian: yeah, just visit yuotube
<Odd-rationale> zcat[1]: sorry.
<amenado> NewbieJohn-> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-02-26 23:23 /dev/scd0   on mine
<sweetsinse> is there a way to make thunar handle the desktop? mainly to get the rectangle when you drag
<Flannel> soreau: So, make three partitions.  One small one formated ext3, then two large ones with LVM type
<hellppmme> yoh
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: Hey! I found the X cursor: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/cursor.pcf.gz
<soreau> Flannel: I have ext3 mount point / opts default label none but how big does the boot part need to be?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  there ya go. :)
<regeya> well, holy moly, revolution os is on google video.  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409
<NewbieJohn> okay, I'll try the reboot option
<berlylabs> How would i get it to work using wine, I see the ubuntu thing but what file would i run on wine
<NewbieJohn> Thanks!
<hellppmme> which part of ubuntu installation to select the right partition to install?
<Zyferian> cromag Which one did you install?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  now edit it to look like a ... err... somthing else. :)
<Flannel> soreau: No, all those will be in LVM.  You just want /boot off of LVM.  It only has to be a few hundred megs
<soreau> Flannel: I cannot find the where to set the LVM type yet
<Cromag> Zyferian: visit youtube and it will do it for you.
<soreau> Flannel: How many hundred?
<SimplySeth> what is the environment variable for libraries  ?
<RedHeron> regeya: please pay attention to fair use next time. ;-)
<Flannel> soreau: one should be fine, two is definately sufficient
 * RedHeron gives regeya a hard time because torrent !== illegal.
<ntolo> How can i deny other users access to firefox and give access to the root only?
<Bossmanbeta> isn't !== redundant? just need (1) =
<amenado> SimplySeth-> env  | less to see which one you need
<SimplySeth> amenado: thanks
<regeya> RedHeron, this is one of the times I wish moderators would turn a blind eye for a couple of minutes.
<soreau> Flannel: gotcha. I will be in touch
<Daisuke_Ido> ntolo: unwise (going online and especially running firefox as root)
<nickrud> hah
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: Depends on the syntax... that's PHP syntax.
<Alan_M> torrent=safe unless the CONTENTS of the torrent are illegal.
<Zyferian> bossmanbeta (2) = 's means logically equivalent to... for the record
<regeya> RedHeron: because I would tear you a new one for assuming that I wouldn't know that.
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, ah..... in SQL it's !=
<hellppmme> Flannel or Cromag help me pls? when i click Places then Computer i can see the partitions but when i double click INSTALL icon in the desktop,reaching at the Select Partition window,all i see is just /dev/sda and no more specific partition like /dev/sda5 or /dev/sda1, how can i solve this?
<dangermike> Does anybody know what could be wrong when anything using the Mozilla engine seg faults galeon, epiphany, firefox versions 2.0.0.6 & 2.0.0.12 as well as version 3 all seg fault?
<RedHeron> regeya: Assuming? No. Just making fun. :D
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: Right, but in PHP, a single "=" means "store the left into the right".
<soreau> Flannel: This bootable will be at mount point '/' correct?
<regeya> RedHeron: I'm sick and tired of pretentious kiddies trying to act like they know more than me when I slip.  Whoopsie!  I assumed that because Revolution OS was on DVD, and because someone was asking for torrents of the movie, that they were pirating something.  Let's make fun of the ignorant guy!
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, :) well not being a php-person, we just spoke past each other, is all........ :-)
<Flannel> soreau: bootable flags don't matter
<RedHeron> regeya: permission to PM?
 * regeya thanks ${DEITY} for /ignore
<Alan_M> but...thats sliding towards off topic
<Alan_M> or even past off topic
<Flannel> soreau: Oh, /boot is mount point /boot
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: Yep.
<regeya> RedHeron: two words, the second is 'no.'
<soreau> Flannel: ok
<Zyferian> cromag Dang... that Flash is buggy as all get out
<RedHeron> regeya: I find your attitude hostile and unproductively unhelpful... I'm not allowed to make a joke, apparently.
<ntolo> Daisuke_Idd: I mean the root should be the only one to execute the firefox command.
<zcat[1]> regeya: just readling the rev-os website I can't see anything that says it's CC or otherwise available for free..
<soreau> Flannel: I have now 197.4 MB ext3 /boot.  How do I partition the rest?
<Alan_M> the flash fix was put in the repositories i thought zyferian
<soreau> (two other drives)
<Flannel> soreau: create them, make them LVM type
<hellppmme> yoh
<Zyferian> alan_m not sure, I'm having issues with it
<soreau> Flannel: I will attempt
<Cromag> Zyferian: its buggy ? i havent checked.
<Alan_M> i fresh insttalled ubuntu..and enabled the restricted extras and havent had problems ;)
<SimplySeth> apt and aptitude are not finding my variables
<SimplySeth> my libraries*
<hellppmme> can anyone see my message?
<soreau> Flannel: Selected 'primary', now I do not see where to set the type 'LVM'
<Flannel> hellppmme: yes
<nickrud> hellppmme: yes,
<hellppmme> ok
<Dr_willis> hellppmme,  No... err..i mean yes.. :)
<Flannel> soreau: You need to edit the partition (like where you set the mount point) and change the type to LVM
<soreau> ok
<hellppmme> what about my previous message above? can someone help me with my problem pls?
 * Alan_M thwaps Dr_willis across the wrists
<regeya> ok.  license on the Revolution OS DVD is:  "This DVD is for private home viewing only. It is not licensed for any other use. All Rights Reserved. Unauthorized copying, public exhibition, and broadcast are strictly prohibited.”  So yes, torrenting this is PIRACY.
<Zyferian> alan_m Did you just download it specially? Or what? And which repositories was it in?
<Alan_M> i downloaded it using the regular repositories that shipped with the cd.
<Cromag> Zyferian: going to bed now..
<zcat[1]> regeya: yeah, that's what I thought too.. I can't find any reference to it being free, anywhere..
<Cromag> Sat Mar  1 06:29:17 CET 2008
<Zyferian> cromag Night, man... good luck... be seeing ya around
<Dr_willis> regeya,  so you can Not watch it with your friends.. or on the bus, or anywhere else theres another person. :)
<nickrud> regeya: please let it drop ...
<Cromag> Zyferian: we will, nite.
<soreau> Flannel: It says 'Mount point for this partition' but no LVM option now. Though it had an option for LVM groups before deleting these partitions
<Alan_M> im assuming its in multiverse zyferian, but i used add/remove to get it.
<Odd-rationale> Sorry, guys. I assumed that because it was about FSF/Linux that the dvd was free. I'll be more careful next time...
<berlylabs> when i go to yahoo games i get    This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:    Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser. (learn more)  If you do not have java installed you may download it here.  To learn more about java support for browsers, visit our help pages.   But if I go there and then check to see that i have java, it says i do
<Flannel> soreau: no, no.  You odn't change the mount point, you change the partition type.  Same screen though.  Don't select a mount point
<Zyferian> alan_m Alright, I'll try that then
<RedHeron> hellppmme: Yes.
<zcat[1]> Odd-rationale: It's on youtube though... the quality won't be great :)
<soreau> Flannel: I am in no hurry, I am listening to you
<hellppmme> RedHeron: can you help me?
<Zyferian> alan_m wait, add/remove?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daisuke_Ido> oho
<zcat[1]> Oh yay.. DeCeeCee again?
<Odd-rationale> Netsplits are becoming more common nowadays...
<Daisuke_Ido> that netsplit probably looked a whole lot more impressive from the other side :D
<dangermike> yeah
<regeya> zcat[1]: I think that people assume that because it's...*sigh* wow, several people have responded to me, and I'm not supposed to respond...okay, once again, *I'm* the one called on the carpet for being OT.  OK, just so I don't get banned for 24 hours again, I'll wrap it up by saying that sounds like a pretty standard copyright statement, and that people assume that somehting's free because it's about free software.  so I'm
<regeya> going to be a good little boy and drop it now.  please leave me alon.  all I did was respond to someone wanting to pirate, then repsonded to someone calling me ignorant.  Pardon me for caring. :->
<soreau> Flannel:  I found this option: physical volume for LVM and physical volume for RAID. Which should I chose ?
<Alan_M> Daisuke_Ido, it looks the same from both sides :)
<Flannel> soreau: PV for LVM
<soreau> thanks
<Bossmanbeta> they should have virtual IP's for IRC servers with failover ability to ensure connectivity
<mneptok> soreau: you plan to use LVM?
<soreau> Flannel: Bootable flag now? (on|off)
<Zyferian> Afk for a while
<Daisuke_Ido> Alan_M: but it doesn't.  there's a whole lot more quits from the other side (900+)
<soreau> mneptok: yes
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: You're talking about adding features to IRC???
<mneptok> soreau: keep /boot *out* of the LVM
<zcat[1]> regeya: I'm on your side.. I said it wasn't CC first.
<Flannel> soreau: no.  Modern OSs don't care about bootables
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, lol ... who, me?
<Flannel> mneptok: He is.
<Alan_M> well if you want to put it that way..you are correct.
<soreau> mneptok: We already got that far
<mneptok> soreau: excellent
<soreau> Flannel: Great
<Alan_M> i am a network administrator for a small irc network, ive seen that so many times its almost funny.
<Flannel> soreau: Once you've done that, go back to the volume group thing.
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, hey if it were up to me.. I'd run them off independently off large VM's and mirror them
<soreau> Flannel: ok
<pbjman> How would I use linux-live to make a custom ubuntu cd? I have a laptop with ubuntu installed and everything configured the way I want it; just, linux-live is bitching at me, claiming it can't copy aufs from it's precompiled kernel they provided.
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: That would be fun to set up. :-)
<mneptok> pbjman: what is your goal?
 * soreau hopes it is not frozen
<Alan_M> and...their slowly coming back.
<Flannel> pbjman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, imagine it ... virtual IP connections with fully transparent TCP stacks mirroring to VMs.... it'd be like RAIDing the IRC :-)
<soreau> Flannel: I will read this msg now, sec
<mneptok> pbjman: a system that's easy to resetup in case of reinstallation?
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: I know... I was thinking about redundancy.
<zcat[1]> Redundant Array of IRC Discussion?
<Alan_M> Random array of irc discussion.
<Alan_M> :P
<Bossmanbeta> or .. we can just enjoy the netsplits like we did in the 1990s and enjoy the little bit of nostalgia we have left............. :-)
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: But then the fun part would be tunneling protocols and obtaining a QoS guarantee for IRC relays on every continent. :-)
<soreau> Flannel: Ok, it just warns that I cannot undo what i am doing ;)
<nickrud> !offtopic | all (but funny anyway)
<ubotu> all (but funny anyway): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soreau> Flannel: Formating parts ....
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: 1990s? It was happening in the 1980's, too... since I was online in 1984.
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, bah!!!!!!!!  Put Riverbed WAN (WAAS) acceleration devices at the edge routers ...end of QoS
<soreau> Flannel: Shows me LVM Summary .. do you need to review this output?
<jscinoz> ugh, i wish i'd ripped all my cd's as ogg, rencoding 5gb of mp3's to ogg is going to take a while :P
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, 1991 for me..........
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: You're footing the bill for those WAAS devices, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> jscinoz: trust me, you don't want to go from mp3 to ogg
<dangermike> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Odd-rationale> jscinoz: Plus encoding lossy --> lossy is not alway best...
<mneptok> jscinoz: as much as i support free formats, i agree with Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll have better luck re-ripping ...  what odd said
<jscinoz> Daisuke_ido, i tested it out on a few before, i couldnt notice any difference
<Flannel> soreau: No.  You need to create one volume group using both your physical volumes.  You can name it anything you'd like, but usually people just do vg00 or something similar. (VG for volume group)
 * RedHeron does run an IRCd for developmental purposes on his Ubuntu box, FWIW.
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, ... of course... I will go to my ATM in fantasyland (where we're building this monument to IRC'dom) and withdraw the funnymoney for it.. or maybe I'll enter next year's WSOP and go all in on a 7/2 offsuit :-)
<Bossmanbeta> RedHeron, ... of course... I will go to my ATM in fantasyland (where we're building this monument to IRC'dom) and withdraw the funnymoney for it.. or maybe I'll enter next year's WSOP and go all in on a 7/2 offsuit :-)
<zcat[1]> jscinoz: rip them to flac .. takes a little extra diskspace but you never have to rip them again.. converting between two lossy formats gives you the worst artifacts of both
<nickrud> !ot | Bossmanbeta RedHeron
<ubotu> Bossmanbeta RedHeron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odd-rationale> jscinoz: I reripped all mine. This time I chose .flac
<runlevel> boom shockalocka
<Daisuke_Ido> whee!
<Alan_M> that was FUN!
<uno> can anyone help me burn the iso to a cd?
<Alan_M> !iso > uno
<uno> ya?
<soreau> Flannel: Ok, I will create a VG named RAID xD
<jscinoz> zcat[1] problem is i can only do that for the ones i actually ripped, quite a few are from torrents :P
<nickrud> !iso | uno
<ubotu> uno: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flannel> soreau: I wouldn't name it RAID, since that could get confusing
<soreau> Flannel: Damn this split
<RedHeron> Heh... someone's mad at an IRC server.
<uno> !iso
<soreau> Flannel: Ok, then LVM then
<Alan_M> dude, i hate when they freaking do their maintenance
<Alan_M> drives me nuts.
<zcat[1]> that or someone tripped over the wrong wire
<jscinoz> someone spilt their coffee
<Daisuke_Ido> soreau: I damn thee, split!
<nickrud> uno: not a good factoid, sorry. You burning this in windows?  ifrarecorder works well, it's free. Write it as a cd image
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, i watched the jerk yesterday
<Alan_M> its probably server maintenance guys, just relax :)
<Flannel> soreau: suggest vg00 or vg0 or something.  Nothing too long, since ... you'll be concating these things together
<Alan_M> relax and enjoy the ride :)
<soreau> Flannel: I'm now confused about which File System I will be using
<Odd-rationale> uno: from Windows or Linux?
<nickrud> !language | Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> !offtopic | Alan_M
<ubotu> Alan_M: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<uno> i tryed ifrarecorder, imgburn, nero and none of them work
<soreau> Flannel: And what does VG stand for?
<simgislab> hi, did somebody have luck with installing Expect 5.4.3 under ubuntu?
<nickrud> uno: did you check the md5sum of your download?
<soreau> (Virtual Group?)
<uno> i'v made sure the md5 sum is the same
<mneptok> Alan_M: please move the netadmin discussion elsewhere.
<regeya> jscinoz: bad idea re-encoding mp3 -> ogg.  Re-rip if you must do taht; you'll end up with files that are far lower quality than ogg provides if you rtransencode, and vorbis is about as good as faac in the quality dept. and be sure to use sound juicer, the ripper of ubuntu!  (keeping it on-topic.)
<uno> i'v burned the cd at 4x
<uno> and 2x
<Flannel> soreau: You create a volume group, that volume group is a virtual disk, as far as we're concerned.  Then we'll create logical volumes ontop of that, which mimic partitions if we were doing this outside of LVM.  They can be whatever sort of filesystem you like.  Ubuntu uses ext3 by default.
<Bossmanbeta> what's with all the offtopic police....
<jscinoz> regeya, what about mp3 > flac?
<Flannel> soreau: volume group
<Bossmanbeta> self-made deputys i tell ya
<Odd-rationale> uno: have you tried: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<mneptok> Bossmanbeta: look at the channel. and this is quiet.
<Alan_M> mneptok, if you have been reading, i actually DID move that discussion elsewhere and moved on...but thanks for paying attention :)
<nickrud> heh uno You've made sure you wrote it as an image? When you look at it in windows, it's not just one file on the cd?
<RedHeron> Okay, seriously... where do I find a list of MD5sums to match against, say, /bin/login to make sure it hasn't changed?
<Bossmanbeta> sorry, mneptok ?
<mneptok> Alan_M: 00:40 < Alan_M> relax and enjoy the ride :)
<soreau> Flannel: ubuntu uses ext3 by default. thanks
<RedHeron> Bossmanbeta: Feel free to PM me or join one of the other channels.
<uno> ya i tried iso recorder
<Alan_M> and...ubotu would say the same thing..so ubotu's going offtopic as well?
<mneptok> Bossmanbeta: there is a reason for keeping things on support only topics. please respect it.
<uno> ya i burn it as an image
<uno> when i brows the cd it is a bunch of files
<mneptok> Alan_M: last warning.
<regeya> jscinoz: you'll end up with much larger files that sound remarkably like your mp3s.  I'd just recommend gritting your teeth and either re-rip or keep using a non-free format.
<nickrud> uno: ok. Could be you need the alternate cd, some machines won't boot the live cd
<jscinoz> >_<
<uno> well my brother burned ubuntu 7.04 and i got that working
<TrustNoOne> oh man is floodbot flooding again?
<uno> but then the cd became currupt and it doesnt work anymore
<regeya> jscinoz: ultimately, it's your choice.  if you transcode to vorbis, and it sounds fine to you, by all means go for it :->
<zcat[1]> TrustNoOne: it's aptly named then :)
<nickrud> uno: 7.04 is not 7.10 ...
<efren30> jack-desktop:wich one is the button super?
<uno> i no but should it matter?
<googlingtingwana> soreau, sorry to sidetrack you here .... if LVM still works as it used to, then you can add extra volumes on the fly at a later time ... if you are having trouble getting the partitions set up you could just use the "guided LVM (not encrypted)" option which will configure all of one of your drives
<regeya> TrustNoOne: when I got banned for a day, it was for complaining about the floodbot.
<nickrud> uno it can, yes
<jscinoz> thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> efren30: The windows key
<efren30> k
<uno> is there any way i can get 7.04?
<googlingtingwana> soreau, ...later you could add the second drive
<soreau> googlingtingwana: Your nick is really long lol
<nickrud> uno:   releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<Alan_M> #ubuntu-ops
<Alan_M> crap
<pbjman> no one can help me making my custom ubuntu cd using linux-live?
<uno> brb
<pbjman> :(
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<googlingtingwana> soreau, thank goodness for TAB, right?
<reZo> hello, my ubuntu system is hanging at fsck, how can i resolve this: http://rafb.net/p/8Cjz6I95.html
<soreau> Flannel: I pressed one wring button, now I am here at the Finish option
<SimplySeth> what in the world does apt need to find its own libraries ?
<soreau> wrong*
<soreau> googlingtingwana: Yes :D
<Flannel> soreau: go back?
<uno> ok i am downloading 7.04 ill see if that works thx
<regeya> reZo: nothing after that line?  um...I don't know...looks like all is well
<Flannel> soreau: You should be able to go back and just re-configure LVM.  The VG should be there still I believe (although it may not be), but the PVs will be there.
<soreau> Flannel: I will select 'Finish' now as my group name is VG0
<reZo> regeya: yeah, it hangs there, nothing after that line apart from the pointer blinking.
<soreau> I set  it up
 * soreau crosses fingers
<Flannel> soreau: did you create at least one logical volume for /?
<soreau> Flannel: I don't think so ;)
<reZo> it's been like this for about 20 minutes now :S
<uday> sound is not coming when i play video.what to do now?
<soreau> Ok, I think I see now
<reZo> and it's happened for the last few boots, and hasn't gotten passed this point
<soreau> Flannel: What should the logical volume name be?
<hypomnema> Does anyone know where the "highlight mouse cursor when I press control" checkbox is on 7.10/gutsy gibbon?
<soreau> Flannel: What should the logical volume name befor '/'?
<Flannel> soreau: You can name it whatever you like, I named mine lv-[partition] where [partition] is what I was going to use it for (lv-root, lv-home, etc)
<hypomnema> (Preferences -> Mouse is missing the Cursors tab on my machine for some reason.)
<soreau> Flannel: I am at this point now ...
<soreau> Flannel: I am curious as to how it will show up in /dev
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu support listening to realaudio streaming?
<regeya> I know this is ot but what is mode J
<vrkhans> i have a problem, i tried to install the java doc, got some error in installing the doc, so i quite it, but now if i try to install any thing it again stop at that error thing that java doc could not be install, how i can fix that.
<uday> can anyone help me.sound is not coming?is this a problem with audio driver?
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: I've had success on some streams with the mozilla-mplayer plugin, with the w32codecs
<Flannel> soreau: it's /dev/mapper/[VG]-[LV], or at least is in Dapper.  It'll probably just show up as UUIDs in more recent versions
<soreau> Flannel: You do not use even edgy eft, feisty fawn or dare i say gutsy?
<regeya> and why does flood bot keep having to set mode +J then set -J a second later, then repeat the cycle a second later
<soreau> (gibbon ;)
<vrkhans> any good wma player which is simple and good like vlc
<Bossmanbeta> vrkhans, xmms
<vrkhans> xmms doesnt play wma it only play mp3
<Bossmanbeta> vrkhans, or audacious
<pretender> does anyone now where i can get some jewel case cd inlays for glabels
 * regeya /ignores the bots; remember kids, you can ignore the bots and it looks a lot less like a concerted bot attack to flood the channel
<Bossmanbeta> vrkhans, there's a plugin for xmms to play wma's
<nickrud> vrkhans: with the xmms-wma plugin, it does
<soreau> Flannel: I see the max size as the addition of the two drives. YAY!
<[chr0n0s]> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Bossmanbeta> vrkhans,  sudo apt-get install xmms-wma
<googlingtingwana> regeya, how to ignore the bots?
<yao_ziyuan> i mean realaudio stream
<yao_ziyuan> not wma
<soreau> Flannel: I hope it has not frozen up on me :(
<reZo> looks like im' going to have to turn fsck checks up higher, or off, it's hanging for no reason, the file system is alright :S :(
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: yes, that's what I was answering
<mneptok> vrkhans: let's insert the "you're hosed if it's DRMed" bit now
<dede> padang
<regeya> googlingtingwana: actually I noticed it's not working so I'm asking in #kubuntu for help with konversation
<soreau> Who the hell controls the FloodBots and what do they do?
<Bossmanbeta> DRM went the way of betamax, HD-DVD and the dodo-bird
<jscinoz> is it just me or is soundconverter really slow at reading tags.
<pyrak> enable universe repo
<reZo> would having 0 space left on a hard drive, make fsck hang?
<pyrak> 's from command line?
<Zoiks> anyone have any experiance with mdadm
<Zoiks> ?
<Fwblean> I've got an old XP box that I want to add Ubuntu to. It's got a single 160gb partition on C: and I want to resize that to make room for Ubuntu, but the partition is very fragmented with files all over the place. How should I go about creating a partition for Ubuntu?
<hypomnema> soreau, apparently nobody, and apparently flood channels with -J/+J mode sets =)
<Bossmanbeta> there's no 'a' in "experience"
<mikesa81> a question about partitioning. I would like to install ubuntu on one partition, and on another i wanted to install kubuntu with kde4, would i have problems if they were both to share a third partition /home ?
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, some, for raid-1 (mirror)
<Flannel> mikesa81: You don't have tohave separate installs for that.
<mikesa81> i wanted to keep them physically seperated
<vrkhans> thansk
<hdevalence> mikesa81: don't think so
<regeya> hypomnema: I looked it up, and that's join throttling.  though I have no idea why one channel needs three bots to constantly toggle that setting.
<pyrak> how do i enable universe from the command line?
<pyrak> "terminal"
<Flannel> pyrak: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fwblean> mikesa81: You can add kubuntu to Ubuntu and swap at the logon screen
<vrkhans> what about my other problem
<regeya> they're the equivalent of a two year old who's learned how to operate the light switch.
<soreau> Flannel: Erm .. I did this and now after 'Finish' it restarts the partitioner at which point I see hmm ...
<soreau> sec :D
<mneptok> pyrak: remove the # from the beginning of the line with the universe repos
<mikesa81> Flannel: i know i can have them both on, i wanted to keep one clean, and screw around with the other
<mikesa81> Fwbean: see my msg above
<Flannel> mikesa81: the only drawback to sharing a home is that you'll have user configs for each in your homedir, not a big issue at all.
<googlingtingwana> soreau, I assume you are using the "alternate" install/live CD, right?
<pyrak> mneptok, thanks
<pyrak> Flannel++
<hdevalence> mikesa81: you could also install KDE4 in the ~ of a seperate user, though you'de be building from SVN not from installing the packages
<hdevalence> which is more techinical
<hdevalence> and more buggy
<soreau> googlingtingwana: Yes, I have got it, just need a swap part I forgot to add xD
<mneptok> pyrak: then go add a 0 to your gateway addy >:)
<mikesa81> Flannel: they configs would be seperate for the most part, except some display drivers etc... right?
<pyrak> mneptok++
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: im trying to make a raid 5
 * regeya turns the lightswitch on.  regeya_ turns lightswitch off.  regeya__ turns lightswitch on.  regeya turns lightswitch off.  regeya_ turns lightswitch on.  regeya__ turns lightswitch off... 
<mikesa81> hdevalence: yeah.. dont really want to build anything
<cubexombi> what package in xfce4 controls your background/display settings?
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, for an already running system or a fresh install?
<Flannel> mikesa81: display driver configs aren't in your home.  Its just any user configurations you do, will both go in home.  And yeah, they'll be mostly separate (because KDE and Gnome use different apps)
<soreau> googlingtingwana: Ok, so what is recommended swap size? I have 256 MB of mem on this old box
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: i am running off a livecd
<NewbieJohn> okay, so, good news, DVD support now works, bad news, my test DVD is "Freddie Vrs. Jason"
<berlylabs> anyone know how to get yahoo games to work on gutsy gibbon
<hellppmme> hey
<googlingtingwana> soreau, 2*mem ... so 512MB
<hdevalence> mikesa81: yeah, it's a PITA. But if it's the time factor you're worried about, there are ways around that
<mneptok> berlylabs: did you install java?
<mikesa81> Flannel: ok, so that i'd have to set up twice, no biggy
<soreau> googlingtingwana: That's how I usually config ubuntu, just asking, thanks!
<hellppmme> my gawd
<berlylabs> mneptok: as far as I know
<mikesa81> hdevalence: PITA?
<regeya> okay nickrud, though I would have complied without comment had you not privmsged me...cripes.
<mneptok> berlylabs: how?
<hellppmme> this partition problem is new to me
<NewbieJohn> next up, GG seems to have a problem remembering that I use WPA2 and not WPA and it seems to default to that everytime I open network config, anyway to make this permanent?
<snypzz> need to set video resolution on Ubuntu PS3
<jscinoz> mikesa81, pain in the ass
<hellppmme> anyone care to help me?
<tehCurtis> anyone good with installing nginx on gutsy? i installed it, but it's not "installed", nginx still throws a "command not found"
<tehCurtis> did i miss something?
<mikesa81> hdevalence: ah.. yeah packages are way too easy to bother :)
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, unfortunately the live CD doesn't have mdadm, but you can install it if you have a network connection from the live CD
<nickrud> regeya: trying to be quiet about it, and you're right
<Gokee2> Hello all I am having the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aumix/+bug/145805 on a new install of xubuntu on a laptop.  I ran apt-get update and apt-get install aumix to get the latest version but am still getting SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK.  Any idea why this would be and how to fix it?  (I asked in xubuntu over 15 min ago but no one seems to be around) Thanks
<snypzz> is there a KBOOT command like PS3_1080i
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I guess I should check whether you are trying to do hardware raid, software raid, or possibly "fake" raid?
<berlylabs> mne: when i go to the java site, and ask it to see if i have it, it says i do
<pbjman> Okay- extremely sloppy, but no support otherwise- would it be possible to copy every directory (/bin/, /home/, etc) to a cd and boot from it on different pcs?
<berlylabs> but yahoo still says I don't
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: thats what I have done. using mdadm to make a softraid
<soreau> googlingtingwana: I selected this, now the rest of the formally FREE SPACE is defined as unusable
<soreau> :\
<Zoiks> its currently building
<Zoiks> Personalities : [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]
<Zoiks> md0 : active raid5 sdc1[3] sdb1[1] sda1[0]
<Zoiks>       976767872 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [UU_]
<Zoiks>       [>....................]  recovery =  4.1% (20208892/488383936) finish=98.5min speed=79184K/sec
<Zoiks> unused devices: <none>
<mneptok> berlylabs: ok
<FloodBot3> Zoiks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regeya> ok, the best advice I got was 'use ignore' in #kubuntu; any idea how to filter out those bot msgs in konversation?  I know that's a kde thing hence kubuntu but there you have it
<berlylabs> mneptok: any other ideas
<berlylabs> ?
<mneptok> regeya: filter mode changes
<regeya> mneptok: thansk
<mneptok> berlylabs: i'm not a Y1 Games user, sorry
<hdevalence> mikesa81: the reason I point it out though is that KDE 4.0.1 packages are kinda terrible; most of the change for 4.0 is in kdelibs
<berlylabs> anyone here know how to get yahoo games to work on ubuntu, gutsy?
<pbjman> Nobody knows if you can make a complete backup of ubuntu and boot off od a cd containing those files?
<DJ_HaMsTa> install java ?
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, looks like you already have it setup to some extent, what is your final aim?
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: see how it says 3/2 and UU_, that has me worried that its not doing it properly
<berlylabs> java is installed
<pbjman> of*
<hdevalence> Can an ordinary PCI wireless network card be used on my linux box as a wifi router?
<mikesa81> another question... would i need two swap partitions? or would one be fine? i can only think if i was to hibernate the comp, then choose another dist, and it used the same swap, or is that not how it works?
<berlylabs> as far as I know
<cubexombi> now Remember boys and girls when running xfce4 "xfdesktop" can be killed by xkill
<hellppmme> dual boot anyone help me?
<nickrud> mikesa81: that's one reason to use two swaps, yes
<cubexombi> grumbles about touchpad
<Gokee2> hellppmme, Whats your question
<nickrud> !synaptics | cubexombi
<ubotu> cubexombi: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana, I have tried a few times before and it couldnt format the partition into ext3
<Bossmanbeta> hdevalence, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<tehCurtis> i added nginx to etc/profile with this: export PATH=/usr/local/nginx/sbin:$PATH
<pbjman> Ugh... :( No help? >.<
<tehCurtis> is that right?
<Zoiks> just hoping that you would have a pointer
<vrkhans> when ever i tried to use apt-get install to install any thingi am getting an error about the java doc, that it wont be installed ,
<Sumdumguy> whats the best/most widly used c compiler i should use/install  ?
<vrkhans> what should i do to fix this
<TigranG> berlylabs: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23218
<cubexombi> nah nickrud, it's more my fingers making it click randomly when using xkill.. *poof* went my desktop for a minute there
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I haven't used raid-5, does it always build at the outset when you first create it?
<nickrud> vrkhans: you have to get the docs from the sun site, and copy them to /tmp so the installer can find them.
<mikesa81> nickrud: thanks. i guess i'd be asked during installation?
<Bossmanbeta> vrkhans, post the error details in pastebin
<nickrud> mikesa81: yes, you can create as many swaps there as you like. But you'll need to edit /etc/fstab manually to use only one, I think
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: yeah it always builds straight away
<berlylabs> Tigran: saw that site
<berlylabs> not sure what this means
<berlylabs> Problem solved. I deleted the 1.4 GNU plugin
<vrkhans> bossmanbeta how i can post the error in pastebin
<soreau> Flannel: I am having a problem now, It does not ask me the Primary or Logical question, just I define a swap partition and I might have to do this again .. Should swap be out of the LVM group as well??
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, do you have to wait for it to finish before trying to format it, maybe?
<mikesa81> hdevalence: still huh? i keep hearing them talk about stability on the dot... i tried a live cd as soon as it was available, it was a live cd so.... i just wanted to poke around.
<Bossmanbeta> vrkhans, go to http://pastebin.com/ for details
<regeya> actually I'm already ignoring floodbot notices...huh.
<Flannel> soreau: LVM doesn't have any notion of primary or logical.  Swap can be on the LVM, yes.
 * regeya gives up and goes to bed.
<tehCurtis> anyone?
 * mneptok sets mode +r bed
<Sumdumguy> whats the best/most widly used c compiler i should use/install  ?
 * mneptok sets mode -r bed
 * mneptok sets mode -r 2,5 bed
<nickrud> flood mneptok
<mikesa81> nickrud: ok, i did that when setting up my /home, similar procedure i imagine, but do you know where i could find some info on what the command would look like?
<Sumdumguy> how do you set modes ?
<hellppmme> Gokee2: im on live cd now my /dev/sda is using dual boot one is my ubuntu old and my winxp, now ive installed winxp and when i boot the laptop it will boot the winxp but no more grub to select which OS to boot,im planning to reinstall ubuntu as well but when im in install program at Preparing Partition i cant see the different partitions but only /dev/sda,how can i select the right partition for my ubuntu then?
<soreau> Flannel: I set one partition in LVM group and then the rest of the space becomes labeled as 'unusable' (same if I define the '/' first)
<mneptok> nickrud++
<nickrud> Mikelevel: which one?
<regeya> bwahaha
<hdevalence> mikesa81: well, I'm using the trunk right now... it's very nice, but unstable a\nd a bit patchy. Plasma in 4.0 is very bad and so is Kontact. The rest is probably acceptable
<nel> quit
<nel> #quit
<Flannel> soreau: You're talking about logical volumes, right?
<soreau> yes
<mneptok> nel: /quit
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: it says you dont have to in all the guides, however I normally wait and let it finish anyway
<berlylabs> how do people do all these action things
<mikesa81> hdevalence: would it be a bad idea to allow those buggy apps access to my /home?
<mneptok> berlylabs: /me
<Flannel> soreau: You shouldn't have any problem creating more than one in a volume group
<regeya> please, nobody get kickbanned over my setting mode +sleep...funny, but don't overdo it.  the ops here have their hands full as it is, and I'm being honest and genuine in that.  y'all have a lot to deal with on the weekend and I salute you.  now stop picking on me j/k
<berlylabs> sleep
<berlylabs> hmm
<soreau> Flannel: hmm ..
 * soreau tries
 * berlylabs sigh
<berlylabs> oh got it
<Sumdumguy> whats the best/most widly used c compiler i should use/install  ?
<hdevalence> Sumdumguy: gcc
<mneptok> Sumdumguy: gcc
<Gokee2> hellppmme, I always use the manual configure the partition table
<Sumdumguy> thanks
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, new territory for me, but I'm going off to set up a raid-5 set for the first time - what filesystem are you planning to put on it?
<mneptok> Sumdumguy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sumdumguy> thanks again
<Gokee2> hellppmme, If you do that you get a table of all yout partitions and get to choose where to put the ubuntu install
 * berlylabs still trying to get help so she can play yahoo games
<hellppmme> Gokee2: yes i chose manual configure but still i can ony see /dev/sda and not that partition of my installed winxp which is /dev/sda5 and my oldubuntu which is /dev/sda1 are not there
<berlylabs> anyone know how to run IE on wine
<usser> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<hdevalence> mikesa81: I don't think there'll be a problem. Even if something did happen, you could recover from your regular backups, right? :D In any case, I don't think anything bad would happen
<berlylabs> ty
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: i have only ever used ext3 with linux
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: you ahve any other suggestions?
<monte> how do i get an external hardrive to mount
<dangermike> monte do you know the dev name?
<Zoiks> monte: fdisk -l
<dangermike> dmesg if you dont
<Zoiks> which drive is it
<tehCurtis> how do i uninstall something?
<mikesa81> hdevalence: yeh.. :) i've been meaning to get that set up.. :) any suggestions for some automatic backup?
<tehCurtis> i installed nginx and want to remove it
<dangermike> tehCurtis sudo apt-get remove xxx
<Gokee2> hellppmme, Hmmm you got windows to install on sda5?  I have not been able to make it install on anything other then part 1.  I have not tried in many years though.  I don`t know why your other ones are not listed.  Try cfdisk /dev/sda at a command line and see if that has all your parts
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I've used reiserfs for years with no problems and good performance - I'm about to give raid-5 a try (wonders of vmware)
<nickrud> tehCurtis: sudo apt-get remove pkg
<tehCurtis> sweet thanks
<op305> noob here tryin to install ubuntu on pc
<op305> 1st where to get
<op305> ?
<Gnutz> ubuntu.com
<Bossmanbeta> mikesa81, rsync is on of the best backup tools out there
<dangermike> ...
<nickrud> op305: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , use the torrent if possible
<soreau> Flannel: Basically, I need to create now a logical partition. But it wont let me undo the changes I have made or edit anything. Should I reboot it and try again?
<CoolBreeze> hey all, i have a security question on vnc: i use a vnc viewer to remote to my ubuntu desktop from my laptop (win xp) in the same house. I port forwarded my router (port 5900) so that i could connect from my work as well. When i got home tonight I noticed there were x2 other users connected and i cut them off right away. How is this possible? I set it so that you have to enter an 8 character pw to take control when you remote i
<mikesa81> Bossmanbeta: thanks. i could schedule it
<mikesa81> ?
<hdevalence> mikesa81: I use rsync, though I use it to do simple things such as  "rsync -aPv /home/harry/ /mnt/voyager6/backup/"
<Bossmanbeta> mikesa81, yep
<Gnutz> Anyone know why my nfs server would be having connection timeouts?
<monte> dangermike: i have no clue i no when i put it in my laptop that it works course it is windows lol but i am trying to move files
<Dr_willis> CoolBreeze,  using vnc over the internet without a ssh tunnle is NOT a good idea.
<monte> zoiks: wat is that
<CoolBreeze> even with a pw enabled?
<Sumdumguy> mneptok, thanks again :) I have a new server install, and am missing a LOT of stuff is there a lib package i should install ?
<Bossmanbeta> CoolBreeze, first off... never fwd a port for VNC directly............... SSH to your box (on a different port than the default port) and use the -L option is ssh to tunnel VNC encrypted and securely to your box...
<Dr_willis> CoolBreeze,  well.. you had 2 other users connected.. :) so logicially YES a password is not enough security
<dangermike> monte run dmesg it should be sda/sdb etc
<hdevalence> mikesa81: I had it as a cron job which would fail silently if my external drive was not connected
<mikesa81> hdevalence:thanks
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: yeah, i have thought about trying others...just was not sure on compatibility and stability and such
<mikesa81> Bossmanbeta:thanks
<Gnutz> I've heard VNC passwords are also transmitted as plain text.  Is that right?
<Dr_willis> CoolBreeze,  time to be viruschecking  and possibially reinstalling that windows box.
<CoolBreeze> guys, thanks for the tips. i will apply this logic right away.
<mikesa81> hdevalence:cron?
<Bossmanbeta> CoolBreeze, also..... on sshd_config DISABLE the permit root login option (set it to 'no') to prevent a hack into ssh and gaining ROOT
<berlylabs>     /home/kimberly/.ies4linux/downloads/mfc42.cab: No such file or directory
<berlylabs>  An error occured when trying to cabextract some files.
<hdevalence> mikesa81: kinda
<monte> dangermike: how do i do that
<Bossmanbeta> CoolBreeze, you can also configure SSHD to only accept connections from specific IPs to further prevent hack attempts
<dangermike> monte open terminal
<dangermike> monte and type in dmesg then press enter
<hdevalence> mikesa81: I made a custom wrapper script that ran it
<Gnutz> Any Mac users in here?  I'm trying to set up my Ubuntu machine as a backup device for Time Machine, but so far no luck.  Can't tell if it's a client or server issue.
<Bossmanbeta> CoolBreeze, while you're at it... set up a honeypot and and then get their IPs and write their ISP about their evil doings
<monte> dangermike: it says cannot be found
<storm-ze1> I need some help configuring firestarter for samba.  I'm pretty sure it's firewall related, because when I drop it (which I later determined I don't really want to do again), it works like a charm... But adding the networks to "allow connections from host" or the ports to "Allow service" section (with or without network restriction) doesn't work.
<dangermike> monte dmesg its there trust me
<op305> thnx nickrud gnutz
<tehCurtis> ack! the uninstall failed!
<tehCurtis> Stopping nginx: invoke-rc.d: initscript nginx, action "stop" failed.
<monte> dangermike: i put a q sorry lol
<tehCurtis> did i do something wrong?
<dangermike> tehCurtis what happened
<tehCurtis> dpkg: error processing nginx (--remove):
<tehCurtis> then
<tehCurtis> eventually
<tehCurtis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<monte> dangermike: i have it up
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<nickrud> tehCurtis: probably not, unless you deleted /etc/nginx (or whatever the config file is located)
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  try asking in ##linux :)
<dangermike> monte you should have a usb section at the bottom copy the last 10 or so lines and PM them to me
<tehCurtis> i didn't manually removing anything yet
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, sure... beggars can't be choosers :-)
<hellppmme> Gokee2_: and this is something cuz when i click PLaces then Computer i can see the partitions
<dangermike> tehCurtis you may want to try opening synaptics and removing from there
<tehCurtis> i just think i have more than one install so i was trying to remove the one i added via apt
<tehCurtis> k
<nickrud> tehCurtis: put up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org the complete error
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  id like to see how it could be done :)
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, but I'll continue to ask at regular intervals.... you never know when master yoda of the ssh-clan of the clan McCloud should ever waltz in :)
<Dr_willis> Bossmanbeta,  go bug all the disrto channels. :) heh heh
<tehCurtis> paste
<tehCurtis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57908/
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<mikesa81> hdevalence: running trunk, does that update your machine pretty much daily? or you have to checkout from svn everytime and build everytime you want to update?
<hellppmme> im sorry my sda1 is my winxp and my sda5 is my linux
<Bossmanbeta> Perhaps I should start in #Gentoo ... all those compiler-geeks
<Gokee2_> hellppmme, Hmm then I don`t know why they would be missing from the installer
<nickrud> tehCurtis: now the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.prerm
<hellppmme> bugs perhaps
<nickrud> tehCurtis: that's the script that's failing
<hellppmme> let me restart my laptop
<hellppmme> brb
<tehCurtis> k
<hellppmme> ill load again the livecd
<Bossmanbeta> Dr_willis, but these days .. Ubuntu is like jupiter with a huge gravitational pull ... all the other distros pale in scale... except maybe fedora/redhat
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, it's recovering at the moment, but I need to reboot to have the kernel re-read the partition table after the recovery is finished
<tehCurtis> nickrud: nothing in there
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: ok
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: my hard drive just started beeping... freaking me out
<Zoiks> lol
<Bossmanbeta> hard drives dont beep
<Bossmanbeta> ...system speakers do...
<Zoiks> lol this did
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.* , if you see it there you did a typo
<tehCurtis> ah
<tehCurtis> found it
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, when the recovery finished, the status changed from 3/2 (UU_) to 3/3 (UUU)
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, a hard drive beeping ... never heard that before
<monte> dangermike: r u there
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: yours went really quickly, how big is your raid 5?
<dangermike> monte yeah
 * xoRock status: [Away: zzzzz....] [Since: 13:30-Lumajang] [AwayPager: on] [AwayLog: on]
<monte> dangermike: ok did i send u the right stuff
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I created a real small one, just 1GB for each disk
<Daisuke_Ido> here's hoping that fixes it.
<dangermike> i never received your pm
<dondong> hi,ever1
<Daisuke_Ido> trying to get pwhdavey online.  conexant is SO much fun.
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  waiting for the pastie to load...
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ok
<tinman> How do I reinstall, x server? (I am on live cd and root partiion is sda2)
<dangermike> monte this happened to me earlier... post the results here http://pastebin.com/   then paste your link in chat ill look at it
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: lol thats why.. mine is 500 each disk
<tinman> I HAVE to reinstall x server, I think, i have tried everything else, and reinstalling x server is my last option, anyone?
<dangermike> tinman sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tinman> dangermike: done that a thousand times
<dangermike> whats the error
<tinman> Like i said, i need to reinstall x server
<tinman> dangermike: i get everything to work but the mouse
<tinman> works fine on live cd
<tinman> copying the config, or makinf similar dosent work at all
<tehCurtis> nickrud: it seems to be down, so i pasted it here
<tehCurtis> http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<tinman> using vesa with other options (after trial) gives me a login screen
<tehCurtis> thanks for looking
<tinman> but the mouse still dosent work
<monte> dangermike: do u want me to post the whole entire game
<tinman> So, anyway I can reinstall x server?
<dangermike> monte you need to past the pastebin link after you have copied and pasted dmesg output
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ok, now in the terminal, type   ps -A | grep nginx , do you get back a line with a number and nginx in it?
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I've rebooted and created an ext3 file system on the new raid set
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, the raid-5 set is /dev/md1 and the partition came up as /dev/md1p1, but I had to format /dev/md1
<tehCurtis> yup
<tehCurtis> 2
<tehCurtis> both with ?
<tehCurtis> in theme
<monte> dangermike: i posted it i dont know if i have did it right or not
<nickrud> tehCurtis: put them up on pastebin also
<tehCurtis> k
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<dangermike> monte once you paste your dmesg output into the webpage hit submit and put the link in chat
<tehCurtis> i kill -9'em
<dangermike> if your sending me pm's i am not getting them
<tehCurtis> so now theyre gone
<tehCurtis> tried uninstalling again
<tehCurtis> same error
<berlylabs> anyone here figured out how to get yahoo games to work on their linux and wanna help me
<monte> dangermike: http://pastebin.com/d420c036e
<GirlConfused> hey guys!
<SilentDis> hello :)
<dangermike> monte  sudo mkdir /media/external    then run sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/external
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ok.   gksu /var/lib/dpkg/info/nginx.prerm , put #'s at the beginning of lines 22, 24, 38 and 40 . Make sure you killall them if they are running, then try the removal again.
<GirlConfused> I sleep too much...
<GirlConfused> wait...
<GirlConfused> no such thing
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  k
<dangermike> monte if its a ext3 formatted external drive replace the partition number with the correct one
<dangermike> monte if its ntfs use the example
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: ok ill see how mine goes... thanks
<tehCurtis> nickrud: what's gksu?
<berlylabs> anyone get yahoo games to work on ubuntu and know how
<dangermikeAFK> tehCurtis graphical sudo
<monte> dangermike: how do i do that
<nickrud> tehCurtis: it's a graphical version of sudo
<tehCurtis> ah
<dangermikeAFK> monte from terminal...im afk for a few mins
<nickrud> tehCurtis: never run a gui app with sudo, always use gksu
<SilentDis> I'm hoping to find someone else that plays WoW under linux here to help me.  World Of Warcraft locks hard after about 2 seconds from login.  i've tried just about everyting in the FAQs, has anyone else encountered this issue?
<tehCurtis> i'm just in the command line though, is that ok?
<tehCurtis> no gui
<tehCurtis> brand new server
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ah, then sudo nano instead of gksu gedit
<Gokee2_> How do I get the fix for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aumix/+bug/145805 bug?
<monte> dangermike: u will have to pm me step by step lol
<tehCurtis> got it
<stdin> !away > hdevalence_afk
<tehCurtis> nickrud: any way to turn on line numbers w/ nano?
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, what partition name did you try to create the file system on?
<dangermikeAFK> tehcurtis alt + c i think
<tehCurtis> dangermikeAFK:  thanks
<nickrud> tehCurtis: looking again, leave line 24 as is
<diego2> Enter text here...ola com os dfjkhgfkg
<nickrud> tehCurtis: sorry about that
<tehCurtis> k
<tehCurtis> no worries
<stdin> tehCurtis: or just add "set const" to ~/.nanorc
<tehCurtis> stdin: thanks
<dangermike> monte did you get my pm's
<monte> dangermike: no
<dangermike> monte you need to register then
<tehCurtis> nickrud: same error
<SilentDis> brb
<monte> dangermike: where
<tehCurtis> i tried installing it from source but since it didn't seem to be added to my path, i installed from apt
<nickrud> tehCurtis: put it back up on pastebin, after your edit.
<tehCurtis> k
<tehCurtis> could i have 2 installs that are conflicting?
 * CROSS-CREW status: [Away: zzzzz....] [Since: 13:30-Lumajang] [AwayPager: on] [AwayLog: on]
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: /dev/md0
<SilentDis> :)
<hellppmmee> damn still the same problem
<hellppmmee> sheezz
<tehCurtis> nickrud: http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<nickrud> tehCurtis: could be, how'd you do the second install?
<tehCurtis> just sudo apt-get nginx
<dangermike> monte /msg NickServ REGISTER password
<dangermike> use a real password though
<SilentDis> i founded my problem.  new version of wine in a seperate repo.  pulling now, along with the other 227mb of updates (box was down for a while)
<nickrud> TheDreamer: what happened to the lines after 30?
<nickrud> TheDreamer: sorry, tehCurtis what happened to the lines after 30?
<GirlConfused> hey guys! i got the Invidia drivers installed and ready!
<tehCurtis> ah
<tehCurtis> they're the same
<GirlConfused> and my windows wobble!
<tehCurtis> just didn't include them
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, and what was the error?
<tehCurtis> i'll readd
<GirlConfused> how do i tweak more of the eyecandy? :)
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  added http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<dangermike> GirlConfused ccsm
<GirlConfused> ccsm?
<monte> dangermike: how do i do that lol i am new at this
<nickrud> tehCurtis: you missed lines 38 & 40
<dangermike> GirlConfused system->prefs->Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<dangermike> monte in irc you need to msg the NickServ and register yourself
<Zoiks> it said something about there being a short read error
<GirlConfused> Danger i dont have that menu?
<dangermike> run the command i posted and use a real password instead of password
<dangermike> click on the freenode section to see output
<Zoiks> then when i stopped and tried to restarted the array, it said it couldnt find all disks
<dangermike> monte
<Zoiks> googlingtingwana: ill brb
<dangermike> GirlConfused are you using compiz?
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  heres the full file
<tehCurtis> http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<monte> nickserv: register
<l815> what's a good virtual machine app ?
<dangermike> vmware
<GirlConfused> i would imagine i am?
<nickrud> tehCurtis: you didn't comment out 38 & 40. Also, uncomment 24
<dangermike> virtualbox
<mneptok> GirlConfused: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manger
<mneptok> err
<dangermike> mneptok thanks
<nickrud> tehCurtis: and about your double install, if you used apt both times you only have one install, it's ok.
<mneptok> GirlConfused: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hellppmmee> gparted also didnt see my partitions but just plain /dev/sda
<hellppmmee> why is this?
<dangermike> hellppmmee did you use the drop down in the upper right
<monte> dangermike: i got it did u get reply
<tehCurtis> nickrud: i only used apt after my first attempts with make and make install with a diff, more recent version
<GirlConfused> it says E: couldn't find package
<PsynoKhi0> heya, has anyone managed to get compiz working with the fglrx drivers?
<GirlConfused> oh
<mneptok> GirlConfused: close the terminal. open Synaptic from the System>Admin menu
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ah. There'll be a couple more steps then, just to be sure after this.
<GirlConfused> spelt wrong
<dangermike> monte im afk again could be a few mins...ask in chat how to create a directory in /media and mount sde1 to that directory
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, I deliberately failed one of the drives, removed it and re-added it so that it went into recovery mode, I was still able to create a file system on it
<tehCurtis> k
<tehCurtis> same error
<mneptok> GirlConfused: use the correct spelling, then
<GirlConfused> lol
<GirlConfused> :)
<monte> how do i create a directory in /media and mount sdel to that directory
<GirlConfused> done
<googlingtingwana> Zoiks, gotta go ... sorry I couldn't help more ... maybe try a reboot once the recovery is complete in case the partition table is not known by the kernel
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  here's what the file now looks like
<tehCurtis> http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<mneptok> GirlConfused: top GNOME panel. System > Prefs > ...
<CVD-PR> hello
<GirlConfused> got it
<Dr_willis> monte,  sudo mkdir /media/whatever           then sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<Dr_willis> monte,  you may want to use some mount optiuons - dependiong on what you are trying to do.
<nickrud> tehCurtis: paste the complete error from the apt-get remove
<tehCurtis> k
<mneptok> GirlConfused: works?
<GirlConfused> yes sir
 * mneptok goes for a beverage
<ubuntufsckusr> I'm running FSCK on a partition, what should I do at this point ? Error reading block 35536987 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading indirect blocks of inode 17383836.  Ignore error<y>?
<tehCurtis> nickrud:  http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<monte> dr_willis: so i understand the sudo but what do i put for the whatever?
<Dr_willis> monte,  use whatever diretory name you want.  it dosent matter.
<GirlConfused> how do i get the cube to work cause right now it just flips
<Dr_willis> GirlConfused,  install the ccsm tool, and enable 4 desktops.
<Dr_willis> !cube | GirlConfused
<ubotu> GirlConfused: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<nickrud> tehCurtis: ah, another different error now.
<tehCurtis> syntax
<niklas> Hey im a newb, just installed ubuntu and downloaded wine-doors. I have it on my desktop how do I install it?
<monte> dr_willis: like what?
<ubuntufsckusr> What is a short read error in fsck mean ?
<monte> lol
<neeto> How do you check the specific model of your CPU?
<Dr_willis> monte,  how about mkdir /media/MYPORN
<monte> Dr_willis: do i do it in the terminal?
<monte> o lol i get
<Dr_willis> monte,  you asked how to do it in the terminal...
<dangermike[AFk]> monte im here breifly type this exactly into terminal as 2 seperate commands   sudo mkdir /media/external   then run sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/external   notice that sde1 is the number 1
<nickrud> tehCurtis: doh. uncomment 24 ,  I think you misunderstood me when I said leave as is, I meant remove the #
<niklas> Hey im a newb, just installed Ubuntu and downloaded wine-doors. I have it on my desktop how do I install it?
<tehCurtis> ah
<tehCurtis> sry
<nickrud> tehCurtis: it was staring me in the face every post you put up, I just had to look
<frold> Any one using: mozilla-plugin-vlc - I am but I dont see any control panel so I cant go forward etc..
<tehCurtis> new error now
<tehCurtis> http://pastie.caboo.se/159682
<nickrud> !language | Dr_willis (lol)
<ubotu> Dr_willis (lol): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<niklas> Can someone help me real quick installing a downloaded program?
<l815> what's a good virtual machine program?
<nickrud> tehCurtis: I need to go to bed. I am obviously brain dead tonight. the simple way around all this crap I've been doing is, on line 18, put exit 0
<tehCurtis> nickrud: lol, you're doing way better than me!
<tehCurtis> will do
<tehCurtis> nickrud: that worked!
<tehCurtis> no errors!
<nickrud> tehCurtis: make sure you've killed it
<niklas> Just installed Ubuntu and downloaded wine-doors. I have it on my desktop how do I install it?
<tehCurtis> oh yeah,  /usr/sbin/nginx doesn't exist
<simplechat> floodbot?
<nickrud> tehCurtis: next, sudo apt-get remove --purge nginx
<tehCurtis> k
<monte> dangermike: i put those in as u have them and they dont work
<tehCurtis> "Package nginx is not installed, so not removed"
<tehCurtis> so that means it's clean!
<tehCurtis> right?
<snypzz> PS3 UBUNTU !!!!! AWSOME>....
<snypzz> NICE..... Computer..............
<nickrud> tehCurtis: almost. Now, sudo updatedb . When that's done, do  locate nginx , see if there's any cruft left from your make
<Dr_willis> Id rather have Wii Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<flowOver> whenver i install aptana into eclipse pdt with a few other extensions, it breaks it
<tehCurtis> locate nginx brought back a few files
<tehCurtis> maybe 40 files
<nickrud> tehCurtis: you probably want to be sure you get rid of any that aren't in your home
<tehCurtis> the actual "home" dir?
<nickrud> peace at last
<tehCurtis> woah
<senselab> hey
<nickrud> tehCurtis: /home/<you> , I'm assuming you compiled there
<tehCurtis> ah, nothing in there
<tehCurtis> some in etc/, some in usr/local
<tehCurtis> is there anyway to remove all that locate finds?
<nickrud> tehCurtis: the --purge removed any in /etc that apt knew about, and your /usr/local is not managed by apt. So remove them all
<tehCurtis> k
<tehCurtis> i'll also remove in var/lib and var/log
<monte> dr_willis: i tried ur way but it said device not found
<hp> what is the alternative to ubuntu? my laptop can't install it
<mneptok> tehCurtis: you want to get rid of the database that the "locate" command uses?
<mneptok> tehCurtis: the db that "updatedb" actually updates?
<tehCurtis> or all the results that come up when i do "locate nginx"
<nickrud> mneptok: no, he's removing a manual install of nginx
<Dr_willis> monte,  i would guess you are yusing the wrong device name then. :)
<mneptok> tehCurtis: ah. not the same.
<tehCurtis> good to know
<monte> dr_willis: give me the codes exact way to put them in the terminal plz
<Dr_willis> monte,  what IS the device name you are trying to mount? i dont have ESP :)
<Dr_willis> monte,  ' sudo mount /dev/YOURDEVICENAME /media/YourMountPoint    '  is the basics of it all.
<tehCurtis> nickrud: cool, down to a few rc_.d/k20nginx files in etc
<tehCurtis> i'll leave those
<monte> dr_willis: here go here and read please http://pastebin.com/d420c036e
<Pwhdavey> omfg
<Pwhdavey> am I on?
<monte> Dr_willis: this will probably help you help me lol
<Daisuke_Ido> !
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: !
<Pwhdavey> daisuke!\
<Pwhdavey> it works
<Pwhdavey> i am on pidgin
<Daisuke_Ido> YES!
<tehCurtis> nickrud: do you think it's safe to try to install from source again?
<Pwhdavey> thank you so much, Daisuke
<Pwhdavey> but for some reason
<Dr_willis> monte,  if you want to mount /dev/sde1 then you use sudo mount /dev/sde1  /media/WHATEVERYOUWANTTOUSE
<Pwhdavey> the little icon on the top toolbar
<BillyJoe> my system is duel boot, is there a way to have Vbox boot my windows partition?
<Pwhdavey> still says I have no network
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i still hate conexant, but PFFFFFBBBLLLLTTT, i got it :P
<nickrud> tehCurtis: personally I don't use source. myself. But if I was going to, I'd make sure I'd cleared everything first
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: if it's working, i wouldn't worry about it :)
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  wee.. now write up a Wiki page on it!
 * ^MissU^Mwah^Mwah waduhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lag IKs,
<tehCurtis> i just want to use source to get the latest stable build
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: the dell driver did it for you?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome, by the way :)
<ChaosParser> BillyJoe: Short answer, no.  Long answer, kinda.
<booster_> hey guys can anyone tell me how to change the color of the menus in ubuntu. like is there a theme manager for it???
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey: honestly, for tricky issues, irc's the way to go.  a lot of the devs hang out here (i'm not one, not by a long shot), and you generally get quicker one-on-one help
<BillyJoe> ChaosParser: is there a webpage discribing the kinda
<ChaosParser> BillyJoe: You could create an image of the xp install and run THAT in vbox as a virtual machine.  But the changes would be saved to that, not the actual partition.
<ChaosParser> BillyJoe: Not really, not to my knowledge.
<monte> dr_willis: it says something about the ntfs is marked to be in use
<ChaosParser> booster_: Preferences>appearance
<mneptok> !id ^MissU^Mwah^Mwah
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> !id > ^MissU^Mwah^Mwah
<Dr_willis> monte,  if windows crashes and the ntfs filesystem is flagged as needing checked -  the ntfs-3g drivers wont let it get mounted.
<ChaosParser> monte: Did you shutdown windows wrong?
<tehCurtis> nickrud: eff it, i'll just use what i get from apt
<ChaosParser> monte: If so, you need to reboot, shutdown properly and go back into ubuntu
<tehCurtis> thanks for all the help
<nickrud> tehCurtis: generally a sane idea. See you around
<tehCurtis> it was a good learning experience
<tehCurtis> :)
<Dr_willis> monte,  You may want to boot to windows and let it scan the filesystem a few times to verify its good. and then shutdown properly in windows.. and check the various linux/ntfs/ntfs-3g guides on how to properly mount a ntfs-filesystem under linux.
<senselab> hey anyone use rosegarden here?
<monte> Chaosparser: i dont daul boot
<BillyJoe> No I have not gotten it to boot up yet at all.
<senselab> or any audio programs
<ChaosParser> monte: Okay, then in what context are we talking about an NTFS partition?
<ChaosParser> monte: You can force it to mount, but it might screw up the file system.
<monte> Chaosparser: thats wat it says when i try to mount it through the terminal
<monte> chaosParser: so if i force mount it might screw up all the data on the external hardrive
<ChaosParser> monte: Okay, what is the partition FOR?  is it just a random data partition, or?
<ChaosParser> monte: Do you have a windows computer?
<ChaosParser> monte: You need to connect it to windows and then 'safely remove hardware',
<monte> Chaosparser: yea i have a windows computer
<ChaosParser> monte: That should resolve it without risking damage to the FS.
<nekostar> is there a command to reconfigure gnome-volume control?
<nekostar> it controls the front speakers not the master
<nekostar> and ther'es no real master only a pcm
<ChaosParser> nekostar: Right click, preferences.
<frold> Howto do something like "ipconfig /all" in Ubuntu
<monte> chaosparser: i pluged it in to windows and it does not give me the option to unmount safely
<ChaosParser> monte: XP or Vista?
<monte> xp
<ChaosParser> monte: there's no icon in the system tray by the clock?  try clicking on the little < in the tray.
<polishkoop> I just installed cups, but I'm having trouble accesing the web interface from an outside computer.  even on the computer with cups installed, i have to do http://localhost (the ip doesnt work).  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kalatian> What is the command to test drive read/write speed and drive cache speed?
<monte> chaosparser: yea i did it now plug into ubuntu
<ChaosParser> monte: Yep, it should mount okay now.
<monte> chaosparser: it worked thank you
<ChaosParser> monte: you're welcome :)
<jai> hi
<jai> i installed ubuntu 7 days back
<ere4si> kalatian, sudo hdparm -t and sudo hdparm -T
<jai> and it's working good for me
<jai> today, i wanted to read an ebook in chm format
<mneptok> jai: sudo apt-get install gnochm
<jai> yup, i did that
<ere4si> kalatian, then the disk so sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda
<jai> but this software is giving me many problems
<jai> 1. the font sizes are very small
<jai> 2. there is no next button on the top of the page, which i had when i was using windows
<ChaosParser> jai: Then try the chmsee package instead
<Kr0ntab> SO folks... I know it's sort of off topic... but being that it's really cool, and there's an Ubuntu package available...  Aazon.com just released the Linux version of the MP3 Downloader.
<mneptok> jai: and don't expect the same buttons as Windows apps. it happens, but you have to be flexible. or stick to what you know.
<Kr0ntab> http://www.amazon.com/gp/dmusic/help/amd.html
<jai> ok thanks a lot...
<jai> i'll do it
<kalatian> ere4si: perfect, thanks :) I used it the other day and couldn't remember then name
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> :)
<Kr0ntab> now you can buy full mp3 albums from Amazon with no DRM and at the discounted price.
<Kr0ntab> pretty sweet..
<jai> ChaosParser: how do i download and install chmsee
<jai> apt-get?
<Confused> mem[Physical : 2026MB, 87.3% free | Swap : 1907MB, 100.0% free]
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<alanhaggai> jai, you can use xchm for viewing chm files.
<ChaosParser> jai: yes
<alanhaggai> jai, sudo apt-get install xchm
<jai> thanks alanhaggai. i did it
<jai> it's being download
<alanhaggai> jai, no problem. :-)
<cyphase> Does anyone know of an 802.11n wireless card that works in Linux?
<jai> and wow!!! it's working awesome
<jai> thanks a lot...
<alanhaggai> Good. It is okay.
<ChaosParser> cyphase: http://lwn.net/Articles/258591/
<mneptok> cyphase: PCI? Cardbus?
<cyphase> ChaosParser: yea, i was at that page :)
<cyphase> mneptok: PCI
<Pwhdavey_> it keeps disconnecting me Daisuke_Ido
<prasanna> anyone know how to disable the keymanager that pops up at bootup?
<Pwhdavey_> and Pidgin won't open IRC
<prasanna> cause i've googled it, and each issue seems to make things worse
<Pwhdavey_> but either way
<Pwhdavey_> I am on !
<icesword> hi
<icesword> again
<icesword> i am back
<Smegzor> I have a couple of family videos that my mother took with the camera sideways (she's good with technologies).  Do any video players have a rotate video option?
<Daisuke_Ido> there also appears to be a ping issue
<tehCurtis> what's the etc/profile file for?
<Pwhdavey_> okay?
<ere4si> Pwhdavey_,
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing major :)
<Pwhdavey_> I am not registered...
<Pwhdavey_> Pwhdavey on Pidgin has to get off
<tehCurtis> i'm adding a path in there, but it's not working
<Pwhdavey_> I can't get Pidgin to open IRC
<Pwhdavey_> so I downlaoded chatzilla
<Daisuke_Ido> Pwhdavey_: already disconnected, you can switch to that nick now
<Benji2> mplayer has a "rotate" filter (mplayer -vf rotate=1), don't know if it's available from the gui, still..
<Smegzor> thanks  I'll try it
<Daisuke_Ido> chatzilla works
<ronnie> Pwhdavey: irssi will be best
<Lycus> How can I boot into Ubuntu in CLI only mode? I enabled restricted drivers for my video card and now it won't boot-up properly.
<Daisuke_Ido> ronnie: no, no it wouldn't, take my word on this one
<Gekkomon> Help!
<ronnie> Gekkomon: what's up
<Gekkomon> i rebooted my computer and i forgot the steps to set up the hard drive to install ubuntu again
<ere4si> Lycus, select the recovery option at the grub prompt
<Lycus> ok in command line
<friedtofu> Lycus - i believe that is recovery mode -
<Lycus> how can I disable restricted drivers
<Lycus> was just a matter of adding -s to boot options =x
<friedtofu> i think you can remove it..
<ronnie> Gekkomon: live CD?
<Gekkomon> yea
<ere4si> Lycus, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lycus> friedtofu: ?
<friedtofu> as in uninstalling the restricted drivers
<ronnie> Gekkomon: into the bios setting to let your machine run cdrom to boot time first
<Gekkomon> im on it right now
<mneptok> cyphase: AFAICT, the only really supported N chipset is Intel's 4965. there are Mini PCI Express cards, and you'd need an adapter for most PCI-E desktops
<Arelis> Hi all. I downloaded something with wget (for a part) to the wrong location, and then moved it to another location, and want the download to continue. But it starts all over again.
<Arelis> how can i make it continue?
<tehCurtis> added export PATH=/usr/local/nginx/sbin:$PATH to my etc/profile
<tehCurtis> but nginx -v still doesn't work!
<Benji2> Arelis,  wget -c
<ronnie> cool
<ronnie> i don't know wget have suck function
<tehCurtis> do i have to restart for changes to my etc/profile to take effect?
<Arelis> Benji2: thanks :)
<ronnie> :)
<Gekkomon> all i need help with is to repartition the hard drive
<Benji2> thatsPipe, to reload some conf file under bash, juste "source the_file" (or . the_file)
<Benji2> dunno if it was your question, till ;-)
<Gekkomon> can someone help me one on one in a private chat
<LiraNuna> Gekkomon, what's the problem with the repartitioning?
<Gekkomon> i forgot how to do it
<LiraNuna> from live cd, use System -> Admin -> Disk Partitioner
<LiraNuna> I think the GUI is pretty straight forward..
<binaries-APP> Gekkomon: you should go to you partitioning tool to find ouit what your partition sheme is, tipicly to install, unix will require a partition called "/" < this slash means root. also for better performance your system should also have a partion called swap < this acts as ram
<Benji2> there exists some "gparted" tools (on GUI).. on command-line, fdisk
<Gekkomon> that what i forgot how to make
<LiraNuna> Gekkomon, just use the guided partitioner from the install
<xinel> anybody know of a program where i can transfer files between hard drives on my pc that allows me to start, stop, pause, error check the transfers?
<Lycus> Which kernel is best to use in a dual core 64bit machine?
<binaries-APP> Gekkomon: okay we can do this, can you tell us what other systems you would like to have on your computer ? would you like for ubuntu to be the first or second?
<densone> xinel, rsync?
<binaries-APP> amd64
<xinel> i thought rsync was for making sure hard drives where copied to eachother and up to date?
<densone> Lycus, amd64 work well for me on dual core opteron and quad core intel
<ronnie> Gekkomon: just take a knife to partitionment your HD...good jub..
<densone> xinel, yeah it would be good for syncing things up.
<densone> xinel, what about scp?
<xinel> isn't scp for transfering between networked pc's
<LiraNuna> scp is part of ssh
<LiraNuna> secure copy
<xinel> i know
<xinel> i want like a copy tool but with more options
<Lycus> Gnash supports youtube now, right?
<xinel> both the hard drives are in my pc
<LiraNuna> xinel, like what?
<densone> xinel, ok now I see , sorry. Im a server guy. Always thinking in server land
<_Oz_> !wingrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wingrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Oz_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xinel> kinda like a getright but for linux
<LiraNuna> wtf is getright
<Lycus> also, densone, does nvidia have restricted drivers for 64bit?
<Dr_willis> an  old download manager tool.
<LiraNuna> hahaha
<Dr_willis> used it years ago on dialup
<LiraNuna> what's wrong with wget :P
<xinel> :/
<LiraNuna> xinel, or just a web browser <_<
 * xinel bangs head against desk
<densone> Lycus, never used anything other than a console
<Dr_willis> It could actually 'search' for other mirrors of the file to get the same file from different sites at faster speed. :) i recall.
<Lycus> Oh :-P
<densone> Lycus,  Mainly dell servers, and Rackable Server
<Lycus> I see.
<densone> I would love to run a 64 bit desktop though for shits and giggles
<b_ecca> hello, just new to ubuntu, i removed from panel the wireless network monitor, now i cant connect to other networks :-(
<b_ecca> how do i get it back?
<LiraNuna> densone, 64bit will only give you pain
<LiraNuna> s/give/cause/
<LiraNuna> and no speed increase
<xinel> yeah ive only experienced pain with 64bit
<xinel> 32 bit ftw
<Benji2> right click / add applet , or something like that ?
<Benji2> (the applet name is "network manager")
<densone> LiraNuna, yeah, I can only imagine, though no my servers. I love it
<xinel> that would have worked Benji2 but she's long gone :(
<Benji2> haha ;)
<densone> Only issue I really had with 64bit was Xen
<LiraNuna> the whole idea of 64bit is 'numbers sell' :)
<karuna_bdc> is there a way to update ubuntu in terminal?
<RiPPeR666> hi there
<xinel> apt-get
<LiraNuna> karuna_bdc, sudo apt-get update
<densone> apt-get
<xinel> sudo apt-get update
<xinel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<densone> whats up with all the love I have been hearing for Gentoo. Anyone here try it?
<Daisuke_Ido> LiraNuna: unless of course you do any heavy video editing or have more than 4gb ram...  in those instances, 64 bit would be a plus.  for the most part though, you're right
<karuna_bdc> LiraNuna: cool thx, i hate updating in synaptic, SO SLOW
<xinel> meh ive tried gentoo before
<densone> All of my systems are all 16+ GB RAM
<xinel> but it takes forever to install things
<Daisuke_Ido> densone: there's a saying.  go gentoo if you want to work ON your pc, use ubuntu if you want to work WITH your pc.
<LiraNuna> karuna_bdc, I don't like synaptic myself
<RiPPeR666> hi everyone ive been havin alot of troble intalling ubuntu 7.10. same problem with drivers nv and nvidia after splash screen i loose the signal to my monitor
<LiraNuna> I always use apt-get install <> and apt-cache < temrs> myself
<densone> Haha , Nice
<LiraNuna> RiPPeR666, let me guess, 8800GT?
<RiPPeR666> 7800 gt
<xsavior> anyone here using a dell e1505
<densone> A lot of the guys I know in the Bay Area have been preaching Gentoo. I haven't seen a reason to try it yet
<LiraNuna> RiPPeR666, get the newest nvidia drivers from their site
<RiPPeR666> sli got 2 of them in here
<LiraNuna> the ones in the repos are ooooooooold and buggy
<xsavior> can't seem to get my dell 355 bluetooth to work
<Stonekeeper> hi there. does anyone have dual soundcards in their desktops? Gutsy is randomly choosing which card to use on bootup.
<RiPPeR666> wouldnt apt-get install nvidia-glx-new work
<LiraNuna> Stonekeeper, I got quad SPUs (don't ask why). you can select them with system->admin->sound & multimedia
<LiraNuna> RiPPeR666, the 'new' isn't erally new
<LiraNuna> *really
<Benji2> densone, Gentoo is for very experienced user. Period. Otherwise, people install it, then complain because it lacks lots of stuffs they failed/didn't know ton install
<Les_Caesars> is there a way I can use the ALT keycodes?
<binaries-APP> Stonekeeper: can set that under system>preferancnes>sound
<xinel> also it takes a long time to install anything :P
<Les_Caesars> I need to make umlauts
<Les_Caesars> and using the special character palette by mouse is too time consuming
<Benji2> what chars do you want to input ?
<densone> Benji2, thats why I love the Ubuntu Server builds. They are so minimal. I am a 100% server guy.
<RiPPeR666> ok im still realy new at linux so how would i go by installing these drivers in terminal
<LiraNuna> Les_Caesars, well, there USED to be a way using SHIFT+CTRL+<CODE>
<xsavior> okay guess no help thanks
<LiraNuna> but it seemed to have vanished since 6.10
<LiraNuna> go figure :(
<xinel> LiraNuna: i always wondered what happened to it
<xinel> :/
<Les_Caesars> darn.
<LiraNuna> :(
<LiraNuna> I used to abuse UTF so much
<Benji2> out of curiosity, which char did you need this for ?
<LiraNuna> you can still use the Char Map utility
<blade> hi guys
<LiraNuna> applications -> accessories -> char map
<LiraNuna> though it's not as fast as inline typing
<xsavior> has anyone gotten dell bluetooth 355 to work
<LiraNuna> xsavior, why don't you ask google
<blade> i am implemating a custom tcp/ip pile and i have a probleme with the checksum
<blade> can someone tell me about a good packet genarator ?
<xinel> i only came in here because the ubuntuforums and google failed me :(
<Arelis> Guys i'm following the guide for installing Ubuntu on an USB stick with persistency but the files won't fit. Must i install them in /media/ubuntu or /media/casper-rw ??
 * xinel shakes fist into the sky
<LiraNuna> Arelis, what's your drive capacitY?
<_Oz_> I have a 40gb HD with two partitions -- one for ubuntu and one for whatever.  the other one I will never use; I want to merge the two together.  how can I do this?
<xsavior> I did google yahoo and been to every site but i don't seem to get it to work
<Arelis> LiraNuna: 4GB
<LiraNuna> Arelis, minimum is 1GB
<LiraNuna> oh :S
<Arelis> but the guide told me i had to make the partition 750MB
<LiraNuna> Arelis, strange, I got it fit in 1GB
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  delete the 2nd expand the first with gparted live cd. Is one way
<jabmooli> hi....i installed ubuntu a week back and it's working great!
<jabmooli> today i visited gnome-look.org....and it seems interesting.
<Arelis> LiraNuna: i had to make the partition 750MB said the guide, but it's 720MB.
<LiraNuna> jabmooli, great! now help others enjoy it :)
<Stonekeeper> LiraNuna: i do select which crad that way. It is *always* set to my M-Audio card. However, on boot, ubuntu randomly chooses between that and my onboard sound.
<Arelis> LiraNuna: should i put it on /media/ubuntu (the 750MB thing) or /media/casper-rw ??
<jabmooli> but i can't understand how to use the themes available there...!
<XmatriX> the themes u must download
<jabmooli> there's no documentation also...
<LiraNuna> Stonekeeper, weird, I suggest you ask in the forums
<Stonekeeper> it seems that it ignored the card set in the system prefs menu
<XmatriX> u can get artmanager in the synaptic
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: must I do it with the livecd?
<XmatriX> and browse and install themes from there
<LiraNuna> Arelis, the casper-rw is for the kernel
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: doesn't the ubuntu 7.10 cd have gparted on it?  I could use that, no?
<Stonekeeper> I've searched the forums :/
<jabmooli> yes, i downloaded them, the tar.gz files
<Arelis> LiraNuna: so it's for syslinux etc etc?
<XmatriX> then go to your prefrences and you can customize your theme
<LiraNuna> Arelis, yes
<jabmooli> and opened the theme manager
<Arelis> LiraNuna: all the files from the livecd?
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  you cant resize a partition that you got mounted..  no idea whats on the ubuntu cd. I use a gparted-livecd  normally.  Try it and see.
<Arelis> LiraNuna: because i've been copying it to /media/ubuntu
<LiraNuna> the 750MB one is /media/ubuntu
<XmatriX> go to appaerance
<XmatriX> and click install
<Arelis> LiraNuna: so that was the wrong one?
<jabmooli> but for some of the files it says," they are not valid files"
<_Oz_> Dr_willis: where can I get/create a gparted livecd?
<_Oz_> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<_Oz_> never mind
<_Oz_> :)
<LiraNuna> Arelis, it worked fine here, just my NEW motherboard doesn't support USB boot <_<
<densone> Anyone here ever install ubuntu server on a dell array with raid10?
<XmatriX> hm im not to sure
<Dr_willis> _Oz_,  a new version was just released today. Saw it on disrtowatch web site
<XmatriX> most of the themes that ive been downloading work
<XmatriX> im not to experienced at ubuntu
<Arelis> LiraNuna: that sucks for you.. so i need to copy it to casper-rw and NOT /media/ubuntu ??
<XmatriX> mayber an expert user can help you out with that one
<_Oz_> thanks dr
<_Oz_> thanks Dr_willis
<LiraNuna> Arelis, casper-rw is for the kernel
<jabmooli> so where should i go for help...or any webpage suggestion for that
<Arelis> LiraNuna: i thought it was for saving data
<LiraNuna> Arelis, getright
<LiraNuna> er
<LiraNuna> tf
<LiraNuna> Arelis, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<XmatriX> ubuntu forms are awsome
<XmatriX> go on google
<slnoff> огромный всем приветище!!!!
<XmatriX> and search ubuntu themes
<xinel> jabmooli: www.ubuntuforums.org
<slnoff> всех с Первым Днем Весны!!! Ура,товарищи!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Arelis> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Myrtti> !ru | slnoff
<ubotu> slnoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LiraNuna> XmatriX, art.gnome.org is better
<XmatriX> and the first couple links will be form the ubuntu forms
<Myrtti> !english | slnoff
<ubotu> slnoff: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<XmatriX> yes i told him he can get it from synaptic
<Arelis> LiraNuna: i thought it was for saving data?
<slnoff> ooops
<XmatriX> gnome look is my favourite
<LiraNuna> Arelis, "Type mkfs.ext2 -b 4096 -L casper-rw /dev/sdx2 to format the second partition"
<slnoff> it is not my channel.... exuse me
<LiraNuna> err
<LiraNuna> what's wrong with my clipboard
<jabmooli> is there any channel related to gnome-look.org?
<Arelis> LiraNuna: heh :P
<LiraNuna> guh
<XmatriX> im not sure, first time on this chat
<LiraNuna> it's too late and I'm tired
<XmatriX> i wish i could help u out more ;)
<xinel> its 5pm here
<xinel> :)
<XmatriX> LOL
<XmatriX> its 3 am here
<LiraNuna> jabmooli, #gnomelook @ irc.gnome.org
<XmatriX> im tired as well
<xinel> im dancing
<Arelis> LiraNuna: what did you want to paste?
<xinel> :P
<slnoff> well.....
<slnoff> hi here!
<LiraNuna> Arelis, I don't remember, I'm too tired
<LiraNuna> lol, sorry
<Arelis> LiraNuna: alright, sleep tight :)
<LiraNuna> night
<xinel> nighty night
<slnoff> My congratulation!!!! The sprin come in now!!!!!!
<XmatriX> pz
<slnoff> *spring
<LiraNuna> /kick slnoff jerk
<crystal> ºÃ
<Myrtti> LiraNuna, slnoff tut-tut
<binaries-APP> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LiraNuna> I got operator status in #ubuntu / EFnet
<slnoff> !fuck LiraNuna  himself video
<Myrtti> LiraNuna: woo
<Myrtti> !language | LiraNuna, slnoff
<ubotu> LiraNuna, slnoff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LiraNuna> excuse me?
<shell> hello
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XmatriX> lol ubotu
<binaries-APP> uBOTu
<Stonekeeper>  LiraNunathanks. I've found something
<XmatriX> is there a download channel
<XmatriX> for aps and stuff
<XmatriX> ?
<Dr_willis> XmatriX,  why would you need that?
<RiPPeR666> sry to bother you guys but how after i dowdload the new nvidia drivers from the site how doi install them in termanal and can i same the drivers on usb and access them in terminal
<wols_> why would there? just use synaptic
<Dr_willis> XmatriX,  and ubotu  is a bot. not a person
<XmatriX> i kno
<XmatriX> it just a funyn name
<wols_> RiPPeR666: ubuntu comes with perfectly find nvidia drivers
<XmatriX> so theres no download channel?
<Dr_willis> RiPPeR666, its best to use the restricted-manager tool to install the dirvers. NOT downloading them from the site.
<Dr_willis> XmatriX,  Theres no need for one.
<wols_> XmatriX: downloading WHAT?
<XmatriX> or file sharing channel?
<wols_> !nvidia | RiPPeR666
<ubotu> RiPPeR666: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> XmatriX,  Theres no need for that either.
<XmatriX> y not?
<RiPPeR666> i wish canyt get past boot splah screeen
<wols_> !warez | XmatriX
<ubotu> XmatriX: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<binaries-APP> RiPPeR666: google ndiswrapper
<xinel> hahaha
<RiPPeR666> have to do everyting in teminal
<Dr_willis> XmatriX,  why shold there be? theres plenty of ftp sites and stuff to get the Ubuntu iso files and packages LEGALLY
<xinel> auto assumes its illegal
<kosnick> sorry to mention this thing here but i need to ask how can someone register to a channel ? ##c requires registration so that someone can speak there
<binaries-APP> RiPPeR666: what a now re you using right
<wols_> binaries-APP: what for? did he ask about a wlan driver/chip?
<XmatriX> yea tru
<XmatriX> i was just curious
<binaries-APP> RiPPeR666: what are you using now
<XmatriX> i know how to get shiet
<XmatriX> but not on mirc
<RiPPeR666> xp
<ste-foy> Can we talking aboth ubuntu here ?
<wols_> XmatriX: top that talk RIGHT NOW. or you will get banned or even k-lined
<ompaul> !windows | XmatriX
<ubotu> XmatriX: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Dr_willis> XmatriX,  mIRC is one specific irc client. :)  this is not 'mirc'
<wols_> *stop
<overdub> gag me with an end user licence
<RiPPeR666> me=newb to linux
<wols_> RiPPeR666: does the live CD work for you?
<RiPPeR666> so far not fun
<_Oz_> stick a PUEL in me, I'm done
<Kuroachia> can anyone help me with getting my ipod touch filled with music?
<RiPPeR666> nope i have to use the alt cd to install
<xinel> RiPPeR666: its all fun dude :)
<wols_> RiPPeR666: is xorg installed?
<xinel> its how u learn
<RiPPeR666> yep
<wols_> RiPPeR666: the alt CD doesn't install X by default
<wols_> RiPPeR666: what drivre do you use in X? and how do you start X?
<Dr_willis> Huh? The alternative isntaller cd DOES install X.
<Dr_willis> The server cd does not.
<wols_> Dr_willis: mea culpa
<Dr_willis> :)
<kosnick> Does anyone know how can i register to a channel?
<RiPPeR666> i have xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> kosnick,  /msg nickserv help
<wols_> kosnick: /msg chanserv help
<nickrud> !register | kosnick
<ubotu> kosnick: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> !register | kosnick
<wols_> kosnick: you cannot register to
<wols_> RiPPeR666: pastebin it. also your Xorg.0.log
<ompaul> RiPPeR666, GNU/Linux is not a replacement it is an alternative operating system, i.e. you have been thought how a machine is restricted, now learn how it can be released!
<kosnick> thx for the tips
<wols_> ompaul: my linux replaces windows vrey well and is therefore a replacement
<RiPPeR666> im tring dude been exploing all nite kinda fun
<wols_> just like windows canreplace linux for some
<RiPPeR666> found out how to turn my sli on by messing around the last hour
<ompaul> wols_, I don't need the functionality of windows, I need the functionality of a GNU/Linux system (and hiya)
<wols_> rolf_: since you are on windows, do you have explore2fs or such to access your linux partition?
<wols_> RiPPeR666: ^^
<fqhuy> hi there, anyone have expriences with ncomputing x300 and ubuntu, please help me something
<kosnick> h
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I just want to install 7.1 on an empty HD in my system. Problem is that I have several identical HDs... In "computer", I can see the mounted volume I wantto install to, but in the partition preparation I cannot match it since they are called /dev/sda etc instead of the mount name... how can I match those?
<b_ecca> hello got dcd, need help again, just new to ubuntu, how do i get back the wireless monitor? coz i removed it from panel and now cant connect to other networks :-(
<fire360> wikipedia says --> "The target computer is shut down (Sleeping, Hibernating or Soft Off, i.e. ACPI state G1 or G2), with power reserved for the network card. " Question, that's not REAL shutdown then, so why would need to wake it up?
<RiPPeR666> well i only got 1 rigg and dual boot with ubuntu right now so its been alot of fun tryin to go back and forth trying diff thing to get it to load
<nickrud> b_ecca: you removed the network applet, or the notification area?
<wols_> RiPPeR666: since you are on windows, do you have explore2fs or such to access your linux partition?
<RiPPeR666> nope
<Dr_willis> !ext3 | RiPPeR666
<ubotu> RiPPeR666: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<wols_> RiPPeR666: then get it
<Dr_willis> RiPPeR666,  or explore2fs - is a similer tool. :)
<b_ecca> i think so
<b_ecca> @nickrud
<b_ecca> coz i cant see the thing wherein you right click it then you could see networks in your area
<RiPPeR666> kool ill download that rite now
<nickrud> b_ecca: first try running  alt-f2 nm-applet , do you see it?
<Buyydee> I'm using Gutsy x64 on a Thinkpad T61p and would like to establish a connection to a VPN server. When I let network-manager try and do this, it asks for passwords, then it takes some time, then it reads "VPN Connect Failure. Could not start the VPN connection 'xx' due to a connection error. The VPN login failed because the VPN program could not connect to the VPN server" My first idea was a firewall issue, so I tried to ping the server, su
<Myrtti> Buyydee: you got cut off
<Myrtti> Buyydee:  "to ping the server, su"
<Buyydee> My first idea was a firewall issue, so I tried to ping the server, successfully however. Does someone have an idea on how to tackle this problem?
<shres> hey, I have an interesting situation i use lilo but everytime i update the kernel, the new entry is added to grub/menu.lst by apt.
<b_ecca> (nm-applet:9934): WARNING **: <WARN>  nma_dbus_net_properties_cb(): dbus returned an error.
<b_ecca>   (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.NetworkNotFound) The requested network does not exist for this device.
<shres> how do i change this?
<tokyoahead> guys I want to partition my HD but I dont know which to pick since they are identic types.. the target one has mount point /media/new volume but in the partionaer they are called /media/sdb1 etc... how do I know which is which?
<Frogzoo> Buyydee: use tcptraceroute on the port you want
<nickrud> b_ecca: do you see the applet on the bar? (that's just a warning you got there)
<ompaul> Buyydee, well you have to tell people what vpn software you are using
<toxop1asma> questions: how do diff words instead of lines?
<b_ecca> oh nope
<b_ecca> i dont see it @ nickrud
<toxop1asma> to*
<Pwhdavey_> someone eradicate Pwhdavey
<Buyydee> ompaul: vpnc
<b_ecca> nickrud i just accidentally removed the network monitor on the panel
<nickrud> b_ecca: ok, next try  right clicking the panel, add to panel , and then add the notification area
<wols_> Pwhdavey_: no one can. register your nick and do it yourself next time
<b_ecca> i think theres a way to get it back but i dunno
<Pwhdavey_> Daisuke_Ido: If you're there, that was my connection cutting out again.
<Pwhdavey_> It could happen again anytime.
<b_ecca> i see it thanks a lot nickrud
<nickrud> b_ecca: there's no remove from panel on the nm-applet, it's handled differently. If it's running, it shows up in the notification area (if it exists)
<Nereos> hi
<b_ecca> thanks for the tip
<RiPPeR666> ok i installed http://www.fs-driver.org
<ompaul> Buyydee, don't know it at all, if it is a config issue as it is cisco stuff perhaps OpenVPN would help
<RiPPeR666> now i got 2 drives f and h one is the swap
<wols_> f is your ubuntu?
<Buyydee> ompaul: My university gives a step-by-step configuration tutorial with pictures :) for ubuntu gutsy, I should be fine there.
<ompaul> Buyydee, well then they may do more support for it ;-)
<Newbuntu2> hello
<RiPPeR666> idono the drives are empty how do i see whats on the ext2 partition
<binaries-APP> :ls
<Buyydee> ompaul: Well, tell me what you might need to know, I'll look it up. The vpnc error message is not very informative however.
<Newbuntu2> how can I set up my box to allow VNC logins right after booting up?
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,   You mean to share the current running desktop? or to spwan a vnc session in the background?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  you can set up vnc as a service to allow it to  spawn as needed.
<iva1> Hi all, Having trouble with Mounting volume of external hard drive after upgrade, anyone help?
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, it's now almost 4 in the morning, and i have an appointment at 11 :\
<nekostar> is there a command to reconfigure gnome-volume control? it controls the front speakers not the master and ther'es no real master only a pcm
<ompaul> Buyydee, - I only use OpenVPN it overcomes a myriad of problems
<Daisuke_Ido> so i must take my leave.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll be back tomorrow :D
<Newbuntu2> I'm using the box headless... but for the moment I need a monitor & keyboard hooked up so that I login after boot, and only then can I use VNC
<Newbuntu2> Dr_willis: how do I do that?
<Buyydee> ompaul: Can I connect to a cisco-system with openvpn?
<iva1> anyone know how to mount a NTFS external drive???
<lucypher> Hi, I've moved my root from a partition to another, thet problem is that update-grub uses the old partition in menu.lst
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,   You could just ssh in, and run 'vncserver' that would be the easiest way
<lucypher> How can I change it?
<ompaul> Buyydee, no, but there are three clients on ubuntu for what you want to do: vpnc network-manager-vpnc  kvpnc you may find them interesting and / or useful
<Buyydee> ompaul: I'm using vpnc with network-manager-vpnc
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  headless = No monitor and no keyboard/mouse.  You can install ssh, and remotely controll the box easially enough.     Then you can set up vnc however you like.  I tend to use the 'vnc4server' package
<Newbuntu2> Dr_willis: how do I set ssh to accept connection after booting?
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  it should accept as far as ive seen.. i never had to do anything special after installing the ssh service
<wols_> Newbuntu2: as soon as it's started it does
<Dr_willis> You will need to install the ssh service of course.
<patrickchapman> I can not get my audio to work in xawtv nor mythtv
<Newbuntu2> and once I ssh in, I run vnc4server? or is that a separate service?
<Dr_willis> vncserver is the name of the service. Theres variants on it. I INSTALL vnc4server to get 'vncserver'
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> install vnc4server, make a users .vnc/xstartup file to launch the window manager you want, run vncserver, connect.
<Dr_willis> you may want to use a real light window manager with vnc, I always use 'jwm'
<Newbuntu2> what's the difference between tightvnc and vnc4server?
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  little things. I just tend to use vnc4server
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<patrickchapman> Can someone help me to get the audio working on xawtv or mythtv
<phizzy> I know this is stupid question
<phizzy> but how do you install a network card added after you installed
<phizzy> ifconfig doesn't show anything about new nic
<phizzy> so I am assuming it didn't install
<Seidel_> njour à tous !
<Dr_willis> phizzy,  this is a normal wired nic?
<phizzy> yes
<phizzy> generic I think though
<phizzy> but normal 100mb pci nic
<flowOver> how can i get the newest nvidia drivers that were released this week?
<phizzy> Dr_willis: nod
<Dr_willis> phizzy,  you may need to load the right module for it. but it should show up in ifconfig
<phizzy> just shows my main nic
<phizzy> should I plug in my cable modem and see if i get connection maybe?
<phizzy> brb
<david> morn
<co_g> imoet
<patrickchapman> Can anyone help me to get the audio to work on xawtv or mythtv?
<Newbuntu2> Dr_willis: I got it to connect, but I get a nasty window manager. How do I start the default window manager??
<david> is there some solution to a "remote CD/DVD burner" ? say Id want to have a burner on a linuxboxen in my kitchen via USB-cable or whatnot and use that in some nifty way over the network
<david> (weird idea of the day)
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  i said earlier to exit the .vnc/xstartup to run what you want. :) i perfer jwm
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  the default is twm i belive
<Dr_willis> edit the .vnc/xstartup in the users home dir.. be sure to kill vncserver with 'vncserver -kill :1' after editing it. and restart vncserver, Or else you will spawn a 2nd vncsession
<co_g> imoet
<phizzy> back
<phizzy> yeah no luck
<phizzy> if it helps
<phizzy> I know fedora linux seen the nic right away Dr_willis
<Newbuntu2> Dr_willis: what is gnome started as? gnome? or gdk? (This is over 100 ethernet, and for rare use, so I don't want to bother with a lightweight windowmanager yet)
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  gnome-session , i belive. and ive found Gnome to be rather sluggish over the network this way.
<Dr_willis> Newbuntu2,  ive had some quirks with gnome and kde both over vnc.
<Dr_willis> thats why i use jwm :)
<phizzy> Dr_willis: anything?
<Dr_willis> phizzy,  you may need to load the right module. You could boot up a live cd. see if that sees it.. if so jot down what modules its loading.
<Newbuntu2> Dr_willis: ah, perfect! works great! Thanks!!!!
<icesword> what version of gnome does 6.06 use
<phizzy> meh just going to do clean install of ubuntu(installed it today anyways(and hopefully it seems both nics))
<Dr_willis> phizzy,  heh. thats a little overkill..
<phizzy> using live cd isn't an option
<phizzy> out of blank cds
<Dr_willis> phizzy,  if you boot the installer cd. use lsmod, and see what it sees.
<phizzy> and downloaded text mode 1
<Dr_willis> the alt- cd has a console. you can do lsmod in. :)
<david> make livecd partition?
<phizzy> kk
<phizzy> but what do I take from that just write down what it saids for that nic if it sees it?
<phizzy> I am assuming lsmod only shows installed hardware?
<patrickchapman> Can someone help me to get the audio to work in xawtv or mythtv? I can get get random noise but I can not hear a TV channel.
<phizzy> well work @11 and 4am now
<phizzy> getting sleep night
<ubuntu> Hi all. I'm in Ubuntu on a pendrive now but i can't log in to the graphical part of Ubuntu, it says that .ICEauthority is not accesible. I tried changing the permissions on it but it didn't help
<ubuntu> how do i fix that?
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm in Ubuntu on a pendrive now but i can't log in to the graphical part of Ubuntu, it says that .ICEauthority is not accesible. I tried changing the permissions on it but it didn't help
<Arelis> how do i fix that?
<RiPPeR666> ok hi
<booster_> can anyone in here help me install my USB gamepad....im running gusty 7.10....and the pad shows up in joystick cal.
<Jayzer> Arelis: don't repeat your question like that
<Jayzer> but
<Arelis> Jayzer: sorry, had to change names
<RiPPeR666> ok ive been having a problems with looding x after boot splash sreen goes away i loose the signal to my monitor
<Dr_willis> booster_,  what game ya tryign to use it with?
<Jayzer> can you go to your home directory, and do ls -al and paste the line that has .ICEauthority?
<Jayzer> or just tell me the user and group set for the file
<booster_> Dr_willis, im tring to use it with SNES EMU
<Arelis> Jayzer: Sure. it's --rw------ <-- Strange, the permissions haven't changed
<Jayzer> that's not the whole line
<Jayzer> hmm
<Jayzer> you mean you tried to change permissions but it didn't work?
<booster_> Dr_willis, do you use gamepads??
<Jayzer> how did you go about chmod'ing the file?
<Arelis> Jayzer: I tried again. I see, every time i log into gnome, it makes it only user-read-writeable. Whatever permissions i set on it, gnome ruins it.
<Arelis> Jayzer: "chmod 777 .ICEauthority"
<Jayzer> ok
<Buyydee> I tried around a little but my vpn still isn't able to connect. Here's a summary of the problems and what I did so far: I'm using vpnc with network-manager-vpnc to connect to a cisco-vpn. Upon connect, I get an error, that no connection to the server could be established. I successfully pinged the server. I tcptracerouted the server on port 80 (www). It might be a problem with my router, a Siemens Se551.
<Jayzer> odd
<Buyydee> that's why I'm here :)
<Arelis> Jayzer: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -al .ICEauthority
<Arelis> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 161 2008-03-01 09:01 .ICEauthority
<RiPPeR666> i have isntalled the new drivers "nvidia-glx-new" and changed xorg.conf from driver setting nv to nvidia but is still doesnt make it
<bullgard4> Is 'speak' a discontinued Ubuntu command? (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2006-September/001129.html)
<Jayzer> RiPPeR666: have you tried the restricted drivers manageR?
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: try going to system, administartion, restricted drivers manager and enabling it there
<Jayzer> or is that what you were referring to?
<RiPPeR666> i cant load x
<Arelis> Jayzer: can you help me further?
<Jayzer> yeah, i'm seeing what i can do...i'm not as experienced as others here, i'm sure
<patrickchapman> Can anyone help me get the audio to work on xawtv or mythtv. I can output random noise on /dev/dsp but I can not get the sound from a TV channel.
<booster_> can anyone in here tell me the correct way to install a USB gamepad ???
<RiPPeR666> just installed alt disk because after boot splash it lost signal
<Jayzer> can you chmod the file and then ls -al so we i can see the permissions?
<mateusz> java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<mateusz> any help ?
<Jayzer> ignore the "we" in that sentence
<mateusz> is there a fix for java /
<mateusz> ?
<RiPPeR666> so now i got umbutu installed but cant get into GUI "x"\
<icesword> RiPPeR666, what is up
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: upon login, does ubuntu ask you something about drivers?
<Jayzer> mateusz: have you googled it?
<Jayzer> i didn't look very hard, but i found this:
<Jayzer> http://daveshuck.instantspot.com/blog/2008/01/29/cxliblock-failed-error-on-Java-applications
<RiPPeR666> nope
<void^> mateusz: yes, http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<Jayzer> not sure if it's applicable
<david> xconfigure?
<david> or what its called in linux again :B
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: can you download new packages?
<RiPPeR666> yea
<RiPPeR666> via apt-get
<void^> mateusz: in short, set LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: try and download envy and let this install and configure your nvidia-drivers
<Arelis> Jayzer: sure
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: it will do it all on its own - fixed a similar problem for me
<Arelis> Jayzer:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -al .ICEauthority
<Arelis> -rwxrwxrwx 1 ubuntu ubuntu 161 2008-03-01 09:01 .ICEauthority
<Jayzer> ok
<Jayzer> 777 is a little overkill
<Jayzer> but
<RiPPeR666> hmmm
<Jayzer> try going into X now?
<RiPPeR666> ok how do i install evey in terminal??
<nanbudh> guys i am trying to format an ipod the command return this output: mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<nanbudh> mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted)
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: sudo apt-get -install envy
<Arelis> Jayzer: Already did. Changes the permissions to user rw
<Jayzer> pl
<Jayzer> er..
<Jayzer> ok
<ePax> What is the difference between sudo su and su -i ?
<icesword> is there anyway or any guide to let ubuntu 7.10 use less resource?especially mem
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: Then use sudo envy -t to get into the shell interface and install the nvidia-driver
<s> any program where i can chat and use webcam
<icesword> is there anyway or any guide to let ubuntu 7.10 use less resource?especially mem
<RiPPeR666> ok
<icesword> PLZ,anyone
<RiPPeR666> ill see what i can do buyydee
<Buyydee> RiPPeR666: let it do everything on its own, also configuration
<simplexio> icesword: havent' seen any
<RiPPeR666> thanx
<icesword> could be
<nanbudh> guys please help me format ipod.  the mkfs.vfat command is not working.
<ere4si> icesword, try a lighter window manager like fluxbox, firefox uses alot of mem - try epiphany or even dillo, turn off eyecandy
<icesword> i think
<Anthony_Schneide> Hello everyone! I have ubuntu_studio and a little problem with it. I have chosen 1600x1200 resolution, but everytime I reload, it sets to 1280x1024 and I have to change it back manualy every time. Can you suggest a solution, maybe a sctipt that will change it automatically? Thanks!
<Flannel> ePax: sudo -i is equivalent to sudo su -, sudo -s is equivalent to sudo su.  You should use the sudo-only versions and not the sudo su versions.
<Jayzer> Arelis: so it just knocks you out of X and gives you that error message?
<bullgard4> Is 'speak' a discontinued Ubuntu command? (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2006-September/001129.html)
<simplexio> icesword: you can play with swappines on overcommit flags in /proc/ or was it /sys/ cant remember
<s> any program where i can chat and use webcam
<Flannel> ePax: But, those are, for the most part, not really useful, because sudo itself takes care of 99% of the cases.
<ePax> Flannel: When i need to login as root what should i use? Not sudo su?
<Flannel> ePax: Why do you need to login as root?
<icesword> ere4si, yeah,the problem is if i don't pass gnome,can i stop some service,i got so many background service running in default
<ePax> Flannel: Not that i need to but i do need  to login as root some times. What command shall i use?
<Arelis> Jayzer: Deleting .ICEauthority fixed it!
<ere4si> icesword, there is an app named sysv-rc that will let you do that - but be careful what you disable
<Flannel> ePax: Well, under normal circumstances you wont.  But `sudo -i` will work fine.
<Jayzer> haha, awesome
<Jayzer> i was almost going to consider telling you that
<Flannel> bullgard4: No, I don't believe so.  That person was compiling it from source.
<Arelis> Jayzer: now i just need to add that to a startup script so it deletes it every time it boots
<Jayzer> but i thought you might have had a reason for keeping that file around
<Arelis> Jayzer: no.
<ePax> Flannel: Ok... In cases i needed to login as root i used sudo su,... But ill try to remember to use su -i :D Thnx
<Arelis> Jayzer: will .bashrc be run when i login using the display manager?
<Flannel> ePax: not su -i, sudo -i
<ePax> oki
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you very much for you information.
<Jayzer> Arelis: don't believe so
<Flannel> Jayzer, Arelis, you don't need to delete Xauthority all the time.  It shouldn't be causing issues under normal operating conditions.  Do you run graphical commands using sudo?
<Jayzer> it will only run when you open bash
<brahmaputra> Hi all!
<Arelis> Flannel: I run my system from a pendrive. This is the first time i do that, and i just installed it on that. It works using casper-rw and is just like a persistent livecd.
<Arelis> Flannel: so yes, i DO need that
<david> anyone tried webCDwriter ?
<Arelis> Jayzer: so that means when the system boots? (every time it boots, it logs into the shell)
<Flannel> Arelis: You shouldn't need to delete it each time, no.  Since it shouldn't be causing problems with permissions (because under nomral circumstances, it works fine).  It usually causes problems after invoking graphical programs using sudo (instead of gksu or kdesu)
<Flannel> Arelis: that is, unless the pendrive is doing something odd that I'm not aware of (should be identical to a regular system)
<Arelis> Flannel: I've checked the page on liveusb installing, and i've seen comments about people experiencing the same problem. It is even a well-known bug (the .ICEauthority bug)
<Flannel> Arelis: Alright, bugs are bugs
<Arelis> Flannel: :) i should post the fix though
<Arelis> where can i post it?
<Flannel> Arelis: the wiki that mentions the bug would be a good place
<Arelis> Flannel: must i create an account for that?
<Flannel> Arelis: If you don't already have one, yeah
<leangjia> 有说中文的吗？
<lingzehong> 有
<leangjia> O
<leangjia> 原来还有呀｀
<leangjia> so yes, i DO need that
<leangjia> <david> anyone tried webCDwriter ?
<leangjia> 说的是啥？
<Anthony_Schneide> I have ubuntu_studio and a little problem with it. I have chosen 1600x1200 resolution, but everytime I reload, it sets to 1280x1024 and I have to change it back manualy every time. Can you suggest a solution, maybe a sctipt that will change it automatically? Thanks!
<leangjia> 我不懂回答这个？号`
<tonyyarusso> !en | leangjia
<ubotu> leangjia: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<leangjia> 设置成默认的分辨率就行了。
<Flannel> !cn | leangjia, lingzehong
<ubotu> leangjia, lingzehong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<leangjia> You need to set default.
<leangjia> wiki里有详细的教程，她可以教你如何设置分辨率的，
<simplexio> icesword: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-memory.html not ubuntu specifed
<lingzehong> leangjia I know.Please put in English.
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Ors> Hi there, Is there a way to install any kind of ubuntu with 256 RAM?
<Newbuntu2> I have a new issue: how do I use my webcam in ubuntu? camorama only looks in /dev/device0....
<Jayzer> Arelis: you might want to read up on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Stonekeeper> hey can anyone recommend a wireless headset for gaming? cheers.
<Jayzer> you typically put startup scripts in /etc/init.d/
<Stonekeeper> actaully i want it for making musci too so nothing cheap :)
<Newbuntu2> it's supposed to use the spca5xx driver; but when I plug it into the usb port, the power light flashes for a fraction of a second and then stays off....
<simplexio> Ors: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<icesword> ere4si, thx
<bazhang> Stonekeeper: you might try #hardware for that
<icesword> simplethx
<icesword> simplexio, thx
<Arelis> Flannel: what do you think of this script? (is it safe?):
<Arelis> echo >> .bashrc
<Arelis> echo "# This makes GNOME work" >> .bashrc
<Arelis> echo "rm .ICEauthority 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null" >> .bashrc
<ere4si> icesword, working better?
<icesword> ere4si, i haven't try it,as you see,you said be careful what to disable
<Stonekeeper> ok
<ere4si> k
<jscinoz> do any 3d benchmarks exist for linux?
<Stonekeeper> they will know it's ubuntu compat?
<anacaona> hello everyone. how do i find out what my gateway is? my wired network is in roaming mode.
<dibz> route -n
<patrickchapman> Can someone help me get the audio to work on xawtv or mythtv? I can get random noise on /dev/dsp but no sound from any TV channel.
<josh_> hey
<bazhang> Stonekeeper: you can also check /msg ubotu hcl for the hardware compatibility list
<Joshyboy> I need some help
<Stonekeeper> ooh thanks
<anacaona> thanks dibz!
<dibz> np
<Joshyboy> whenever I install something from the Synaptic Package Manager
<Ors> simplexio: I think xubuntu will be my choice then
<Joshyboy> I'm not sure where it goes
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport Stonekeeper
<Newbuntu2> does anyone know how to recognize a webcam?
<Dr_willis> !webcam | Newbuntu2
<lingzehong> quit
<ubotu> Newbuntu2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: built in or external
<Stonekeeper> yeah, that assumes you know specifically what you're looking for.
<Newbuntu2> external; its supposed to use the spca5xx driver
<tonyyarusso> Joshyboy: It doesn't "go" in any one place.
<Joshyboy> whenever I install something from the Synaptic Package Manager
<Joshyboy> I'm not sure where it goes
<Joshyboy> oh where do I go to access it than?
<tokyoahead> guys do I _need_ the boot manager to boot my system or not?
<Newbuntu2> but var/log/messages just says it's a new device using ehci
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: what model name and number
<tonyyarusso> Joshyboy: Most things will get added to the menu somewhere.
<Newbuntu2> creative live!
<Joshyboy> I know I can't find it though...
<Joshyboy> it's BitchX
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: just a second
<dibz> Joshyboy  you whereis which or find
<tonyyarusso> Joshyboy: otherwise, you can try running it from a terminal, but putting in the first few letters of it's name and hitting tab a few times.  Anything in particular you're wondering about?
<Newbuntu2> It's listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<binaries-APP>  Newbuntu2: you can type >lspci in the terminal to show a list of hardware
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ Newbuntu2 the creative live is on the list there with instructions on how to get it working
<Newbuntu2> lspci shows the usb controllers, but not the webcam
<Joshyboy> sorry froze up on me
<Joshyboy> so where would I go if I have installed BitchX
<tokyoahead> guys can someone help me with installation? Do I need to install the boot manager? and what does HD0 mean? is that a partition on the current HD or another?
<Giddykong> heya all
<Joshyboy> are you running vista or xp?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<bazhang> tokyoahead: you have already begun the installation?
 * syc_ brb
<icesword> tokyoahead, you from japan,hd0 means your first disk
<tokyoahead> bazhang: I have 4 HDs and installed the 7.1 form the livedisk w/o boot manager because I was afraid it would damage my XP boot (happened before)
<Giddykong> just curious on compiz wasnt there a raised window feature when you rotate the cube?
<tokyoahead> bazhang: so now the ysstem wont boot for linux
<icesword> tokyoahead, hd0,0 is your first primary partition on first disk
<tokyoahead> icesword: so on SDA1?
<icesword> maybe or hda1
<tokyoahead> icesword: dont have that, only have SDA, SDB etc
<jscinoz> should i be noticing a quality loss converting mp3 128kbit to ogg 256kbit?
<icesword> tokyoahead, ok what is up
<jscinoz> because ic ant tell the difference
<tokyoahead> but the question is: how cnaI get thesystem to boot
<tokyoahead> it wont boot into linux if I set the linux HD to be the primary in Bios
<icesword> tokyoahead, wait,where is grub
<icesword> tokyoahead, or whatever the loader
<Anthony_Schneide> hello! i have installed tuxguitar, and while running it have the following error : anthony@anthony-desktop:/usr/bin$ tuxguitar
<Anthony_Schneide> /usr/bin/tuxguitar: 21: /usr/local/opt/java/jre/bin/java: not found
<Anthony_Schneide>  Can you suggest a solution? thanks!
<binaries-APP> tokyoahead: there is an option on the install cd, which allows you to select directly what youd like to do, you can boot from the cd, cancle the installation and simply install the grub boot loader to the mbr ( master boot record )
<icesword> tokyoahead, if you like ,add my msn yang8639ok@hotmail.com
<Anthony_Schneide> PS I have hardy 8.04 alpha 5
<tokyoahead> icesword: dont run msn
<tonyyarusso> Anthony_Schneide: Hardy help in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Anthony_Schneide:  you should join #ubuntu+1 then
<tokyoahead> binaries-APP: if I install linux on the HD that is the boot one in bios, should it not boot w/o grub?
<Anthony_Schneide> you think this error can be cause of Alpha 5 distro?
<bazhang> not on topic here Anthony_Schneide
<Anthony_Schneide> ok, thanks! I will ask the same there!
<icesword> tokyoahead, you need to give us more details
<patrickchapman> Can anyone help me to get the audio to work on xawtv or mythtv? I can get random noise on /dev/dsp but not sound from a TV channel.
<tokyoahead> icesword: ok  Ihave 4 HDs, 2 with data, one empty one with XP on it. I installed 7.10 on the empty one after havinf set it to the primary one in the bios. I did not install the boot loader because I thought I do not need it. I also had several times that the boot loader crashed my windows completely, so I wanted to boot from linux by swithing the primary in bios instead of using the bootloader; But still if I set the linux HD as primary boot disdk in 
<binaries-APP> tokyoahead: the master boot record will only recognise windows installations, ubntu is unix therefor its boot option will not be shown in the mbr; aside from that the boot sheme has no idea that there even is another os on your system
<binaries-APP> tokyoahead: for this reason it is nesseccary to install an alternative boot loader to the mbr
<icesword> tokyoahead, so it seems that grub (loader) is not available on any of your disk,right
<tokyoahead> binaries I get it.
<tokyoahead> icesword: yeah. can I install it on a different HD than the SDa1 where XP is? I would not want to risk that system
<icesword> tokyoahead, if you like,you can use windows' ntldr boot linux,is that you want
<tokyoahead> icesword: welll it sounds better than grub since I had to reinstall XP in the past 2 times after installing grub :-)
<tokyoahead> icesword: can I install the NTLDR w/o reinstalling XP? how do I install that?
<icesword> tokyoahead, you know there is a file called "grub4dos",and your windows have a boot.ini
<tokyoahead> icesword: where is that grub4dos?
<icesword> tokyoahead, you just add e.g.c:\grldr=ubuntu
<icesword> tokyoahead, www.sourceforge.net,search grub4dos
<Newbuntu2> bazhang: I tried that, didn't work
<Newbuntu2> (the USB webcam)
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: you compiled that with build-essential?
<Newbuntu2> I believe so
<Arelis> how do i make ubuntu do things at bootup?
<tokyoahead> icesword: thanks I will try this one
<Newbuntu2> yes, I have build-essential installed. the compilation etc all worked
<icesword> tokyoahead, then you need to creat a menu.lst by your own
<Newbuntu2> it's just when I plug it in, it sees it as an ehic device and leaves it at that.
<apurva> hi!
<binaries-APP> Arelis: >system >preferances > preferd applications
<bazhang> arelis add them to your session startup
<Newbuntu2> uvc didn't jump in and grab it
<Arelis> bazhang: no, i mean the system bootup
<bazhang> arelis like what
<tokyoahead> icesword: I will try to get teh details from the grub4dos hoepage
<apurva> i am having problems with NVIDIA on my new Ubuntu 7.1 install
<apurva> help help help!
<bazhang> apurva calm down
<icesword> tokyoahead, ok
<Arelis> bazhang: I want to have some things happen at bootup, i want it to do my fix when it boots, and i want to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.radeon to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apurva> hi bazhang
<kalatian> apurva: could you give us more info? for instance, what is wrong?
<apurva> i installed nvidia drivers using Envy
<kalatian> wait
<kalatian> !envy | apurva
<ubotu> apurva: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Newbuntu2> how do I check that I have the spca5xx drivers installed??
<apurva> should i uninstall the dirver then?
<bazhang> apurva envy uh oh.
<apurva> u r scaring me.... did i do something wrong using envy?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<bazhang> apurva ayup
<apurva> what should i do now?
<Arelis> bazhang: I want to have some things happen at bootup, i want it to do my fix when it boots, and i want to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.radeon to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. So how do i do that?
<bazhang> apurva you should install via the restricted drivers manager--how recent is this install? best to back up important data just to be safe
<patrickchapman> Can anyone help me to get the audio to work on xawtv or mythtv? I can get random noise from /dev/dsp but not sound from a TV channel.
<bazhang> arelis you want what things to happen at startup please be precise
<apurva> ok
<icesword> where is the other gus
<icesword> guys
<yatna> hi
<apurva> then i should uninstall th driver?
<Newbuntu2> anyone know how I check if I have the spca5xx driver installed/running?
<Bad_boy> Guys, I have a problem with firefox, it will down close automatically every 2-3 mins? what could the problem
<yatna> how can i install maya on unbuntu
<Arelis> bazhang: Alright. I want it to delete /home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority and /home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority-c at bootup, and i want it to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.radeon (it's a customized version of the xorg.conf) to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. The reason for that all is that i'm running it on a pendrive and deleting .ICEauthority fixes a problem with logging in (so i can't get in gnome unless that happens), and i want to copy that config because it fixes a lot o
<apurva> i uninstalled the driver using sudo envy --uninstall-all
<apurva> how do i proceed now?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy might a plugin you've got installed. do you have any, or is it a fresh install of firefox. and what version of firefox are you using?
<apurva> the restricted drivers box shows NVIDIA not enabled (check box empty) and "in use" with a grreen light
<apurva> hey bazhang... u there?
<icesword> Bad_boy, yeah,that is it,try to disable  any suspicious plugin
<bazhang> apurva you have the restricted driver manager?
<apurva> yes
<bazhang> Arelis: that sounds quite complex, well beyond anything I could comment on
<apurva> the restricted drivers box shows NVIDIA not enabled (check box empty) and "in use" with a grreen light
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: I have just re-installed it now, looks like no problem at the moment the only plugin from flash fro 64 bits i installed last week
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy are you using their beta release?
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: how do i knowt it's better, I just used package manager to installed. OOps it just closed down again
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman:  what the hell is happening
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy if you used the package manager, then it's what's shipped with ubuntu, unless you've enabled backports or added other repositories.
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy try opening up a terminal, and launching firefox from there, that is, type firefox and press enter in a terminal. when it quits, it'll probably give you some helpful error message.
<giby> ciao
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman:  I am a newbie, so I do not what I added in repositories
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy if you haven't messed with it, then it's good :).
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg apurva try this in the terminal and choose nvidia as the driver and not nv
<Newbuntu2> can anyone help me get my webcam going?
<yatna> hi
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: firefox from terminal no problem , load up, let see if it closes in the next few minustes
<Newbuntu2> it's a creative live!; it uses the spca5xx drivers
<yatna> any cad users
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: it closes
<Newbuntu2> however, when I plug it in, it is just added as a ehci device, but nothing adds it as a video device
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy yes, but when you run it from a terminal, any abnormal termination should give you an error message in the terminal.
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy did it exit telling you about any problem?
<giby> sorry men!but how function for download the file?
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: i did close the terminal afterwards, so did read. Now i have opended and type firefox, i wiat to see the errors
<giby> this is a programme that is possible take the file?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy ok. don't close the terminal :) you need to see what the errors are.
<BlackOpal> heya people
<giby> hi!
<giby> how are you?
<BlackOpal> good thanks
<BlackOpal> this is the first time for me to try using IRC to get aome info
<bazhang> giby could you be more precise please
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<giby> in which place you write?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy nothing else?
<icesword> BlackOpal, aome info?
<Bad_boy>  had this problem  2 weeks ago, I had to-reinstalll
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy is there something you do with firefox that crashes it, or a web site that specifically makes that happen?
<BlackOpal> sorry *some
<bazhang> giby you have a support question? this is not a chatty type channel
<giby> ..ok bad_boy..my question is,with this programm is possible download the file?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy does it only happen with firefox or have you noticed similar behaviour with other applications?
<Sinnerman> giby what file?
<bazhang> giby what file
<Newbuntu2> where do source files get downloaded to?
<BlackOpal> does anyone here have experience making LOTRO work with wine
<rhineheart_m> won't it create issue if dovecot and postfix are both running in a mailserver?
<Sinnerman> Newbuntu2 how are you downloading them?
<giby> no no.only water;.)
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: nothing special, I am on internet all the time for work, use mostly firefox
<Newbuntu2> via synaptic
<icesword> BlackOpal, ah,you are playing with wine,why not #wine
<Bad_boy> giby:  no prob with other soft
<Giddykong> how do ya run konsole as admin?
<giby> is possible but probably this evinign and not in the morning
<Giddykong> or terminal
<Bad_boy> giby:  Yes, i could download files yesteday pdf
<Sinnerman> Newbuntu2 the packages you download usually go into: /var/cache/apt/archives, but im not sure where the .deb files extract the source files. /usr/src maybe?
<icesword> Giddykong, no,it is not recommended,try sudo instead
<Giddykong> k thanks
<giby> and how is possible?with wich comand?
<Giddykong> not used to ubuntu :P
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy sure, but anything specifically that crashes it, or is it completely random?
<icesword> !easy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: last i got segmentation, firefox stop loading up completely. I did mentteest for 16 hours, no errors
<bazhang> giby do you have an actual question?
<BlackOpal> icesword, whats the difference between the two
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy no problems with other applications i take it?
<icesword> BlackOpal, you mean sudo ,
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: this started an hour ago, closes down a few a minutes
<icesword> !sudo > BlackOpal
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: no prob with any other software
<GodWing> anybody has tried installing Oracle RAC in ubuntu here?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy i'm out of ideas. maybe one of the other guys will be able to tell you more.
<fire360> who big is ubuntu's repository? i want to download a big portion of it for an non-internet machine
<GodWing> I just wanna know whether Ubuntu is compatible for installing Oracle or not?
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman:  maybe i need a complete removal of firefox
<GodWing> according to info, Oracle is certificated to Redhat, Suse and Asianux only
<bazhang> http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html GodWing
<BlackOpal> icesword, yes i know of sudo use it reguarly, but how does that help me with running Lotro with wine
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: WHAT'S  THE COMmand for that
<GodWing> thanks bazhang
<icesword> bazhang, where are other guys,btw ,i am net installing 7.10 now,though not sure if it will boot on my machine:(
<bazhang> np
<Giddykong> hmm has anyone else had trouble with installing skype on ubuntu 7.10?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy well, in synaptic, located the firefox package, and mark it for complete uninstallation.
<bazhang> icesword: not sure; it is still early am for most of them ;] what issues are you having?
<icesword> BlackOpal, yeah,wine is not the end solution for windows programs,sometimes we use virtual machine
<icesword> bazhang, no,i haven't ,i just talk to you
<BlackOpal> icesword, ah ok so like virtual box? you reccommend any
<bazhang> vmware-server and vbox both will do it BlackOpal
<icesword> BlackOpal, yeah,virtualbox is free,also qemu
<BlackOpal> icesword, thanks, im goning to have a play
<GodWing> bazhang... it's just XE edition... what I want to know is RAC (grid Computing) ORacle?
<goldenfox> hello everyone
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: Cheers for that, I did not have any prob with 32 bits on this Quad core, but i have $GB ram so, i decided to move 54 bits gutsy
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy and if you're feeling intrepid and really want a clean slate, and lose your bookmarks, go into your home directory and delete the firefox folder inside the .mozilla folder. i wouldn't recommend that. really, before you do that, you might want to create another username, log in as that username, and see if it still causes problems.
<patrickchapman> Can anyone help me to get audio to work on xawtv or mythtv? I can get random noise on /dev/dsp but no sound from any TV channels.
<goldenfox> i have a question regarding X-Chat. How can I put xchat in the notification area like pidgin?
<bazhang> GodWing: there may be someone here that knows--you can also take a look at ubuntuforums
<lsw> 잉..
<Dr_willis> goldenfox,   theres a xchat extra tool that does that.
<GodWing> thanks bazhang
<Dr_willis> !find xchat
<ubotu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat, xchat-common, xchat-guile (and 2 others)
<GodWing> :) I appreciate it so much
<goldenfox> Dr_willis: thanks a lot :)
<Dr_willis> goldenfox,   xchat-systemtray or somthing i think.
<juelz> if /dev/sda2 is my / partition, the line containing "root" in the menu.lst of grub should be "(hd0,1)"?
<lsw> 어허....
<Dr_willis> goldenfox,  i dont know if it works or not. :) but i think thats the tool
<goldenfox> thank you very much Dr_willis
<goldenfox> i will try it
<bazhang> goldenfox: I just right click the panel and add the applet
<Dr_willis> <mrx_> i am new to linux. is there some program i can install through package manager to format harddrives or anything?
<goldenfox> cool
<Newbuntu2> how do I install spca5xx?
<Dr_willis> oops
<Dr_willis> xchat-systray - xchat systray notification icon
<yettenet> Hello there. I was wondering how I could set my locales to en_US.iso-8859-1. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> wrong paste buffer. :)
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: all my bookmark get synchronised, with foxmark on-line automatically to share on my computers, so i can my bookmarks back :)
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy i don't think the memory is the determining factor on whether to use a 32- or 64-bit OS. The processor should be. It does not affect how much memory is used or not as far as i know, but probably affects the efficiency with which your system runs.
<goldenfox> Dr_willis: thanks again
<kraypius> is there anyone who might want to help me 1 on 1 with bind/dns on this server for some paypal?
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy well, try making another user first (clean profile kind of thing) and see. if that solves your problem, then it's a per-user setting in firefox that you've set.
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: this is a new computer, and did a memtest fro 14 hours, no erros at all
<Sinnerman> anyway. i gotta step out for a bit.
<Sinnerman> back later.
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: cheers bud
<Sinnerman> Bad_boy well, not faulty hardware then. :) software will crash occasionally even on linux.
<Sinnerman> well good luck anyway.
<shres> hey, would you know if the grub on feisty (0.97) is compatible with mac os x?
<shres> the debian wiki says the version > 0.97-10 is
<bazhang> krayplus best to do it in channel--ask your specific question and if anyone knows they will answer ;]
<shres> but how do i know the minor version of grub installed
<icesword> shres, haha,mac has its own loader
<patrickchapman> Can anyone help me to get audio to work on xawtv or mythtv? I can get random noise from /dev/dsp but not sound from a TV channel.
<shres> icesword: i am dual booting
<Bad_boy> Sinnerman: c u around thanks anyway
<shres> icesword: i have it working with lilo right now
<kraypius> hrm i dont where to begin with configuring bind
<shres> and i want to shift to grub
<icesword> shres, grub>version
<[TIE]Sentinel> im trying to install ubuntu, but it seems to crash (stall) after the part where it tells me that it can't find my graphics drivers and gives me generic ones instead,  any ideas anyone?  (quite possible that the crash is unrelated to graphics drivers, although it did also crash at the same spot when I tried to 'test' with the correct drivers)
<shres> icesword: doesnt give me minor version. only 0.97
<rhineheart_m> what's the best client for php mail() function?
<SpentRocket> Why do you want to shift to grub shres? lilo works fine
<jpatrick> rhineheart_m: best try #php
<jpatrick> err
<KyleSloderbeck> Error : Desktop effects cannot be enabled? Any help would help. :)
<shres> SpentRocket: well, i just completely fscked lilo because i forgot to update after building my version of the kernel :-)
<rhineheart_m> jpatrick: thanks..
<david> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ is nice :)
<david> hehe. just found it
<shres> SpentRocket: lilo update is brain dead, it thinks my hard disk is raid right now.
<BillyJoe> I mounted my windows partition via sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows I would like this to be in my /etc/fstab but I looked in there and it is asking for more info then I understand, could some one point me to a good website to help exsplane this or give me a pointer?
<bazhang> ;]
<jpatrick> david: might want to talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ere4si> !fstab | BillyJoe
<ubotu> BillyJoe: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BillyJoe> ere4si thank you
<ere4si> k
<EnvoyRising> I'm having trouble recording via sound recorder
<BillyJoe> wow this is a rock solid site. thank you very much
<SpentRocket> Yes shres, if you forget to run lilo after kernel changes it renders you non-bootable, all you need to do to get in is boot from some other media, cd for example, or another linux partition that DOES still boot, mount your broken one, chroot to it and then run lilo, all will be fixed again :-)
<Giddykong> ... would you guys recomend installing ubuntu 7.04 over 7.10?
<bazhang> nay
<EnvoyRising> no matter what input I select, I can't record anything
<mavi-> Giddykong: yeah
<Giddykong> >.< ok
<shres> SpentRocket: true, a few steps i would rather avoid :-)
<mavi-> or wait for the next version
<Giddykong> i cant get many apps to run
<Giddykong> apps that i want :P
<EnvoyRising> speaking of next version - hardy alpha 5 broke my system >.<
<Giddykong> skype is the main 1
<Giddykong> well thanks guys gonna go download 7.04 now and isntall it
<mavi-> in 7.10 my keyboard doesnt work correctly, and cant hibernate
<SpentRocket> shres: I've only just joined this thread, what problems are you having with grub?
<KyleSloderbeck> Help! Tried multiple things to fix this but have no idea whats wrong. "desktop effects cannot be enabled" - I installed 915 Resolution.
<patrickchapman> Can _anyone_ help me to get audio to work on xawtv of mythtv? I can get random noise from /dev/dsp but not sound from any TV channel.
<SpentRocket> Is it a fairly old computer you're attempting this on KyleSloderbeck?
<rhineheart_m> how to know if courier-Imap is running?
<KyleSloderbeck> Acer Aspire 5570Z
<SpentRocket> Speed, available memory KyleSloderbeck?
<KyleSloderbeck> 1.66 duo core. 100gigs free spaces. 1gig ram.
<SpentRocket> Golly okay KyleSloderbeck, you should be okay ... I'll think and get back to you
<patrickchapman> This is my first time on IRC. Is it normal to ask the same question for hours and get _absolutely_ no response from anyone?
<Dr_willis> patrickchapman,    when asking very specific questions like that - often NOone on here knows.
<KyleSloderbeck> Another thing is that it didn't recognize the wide screen and was at 1024 x 768 to start with. But thank you SpentRocket.
<Dr_willis> patrickchapman,  there is a Ubuntu-mythtv channel also
<patrickchapman> oh, ok. Thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> patrickchapman,  i dident even think /dev/dsp was used  any more as an audio device.,
<patrickchapman> ill try again on some other day. Is there a better address to ask questions about audio problems?
<Dr_willis> patrickchapman,  audio is only failing for those programs?
<dave^^> Im having trouble installing ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Buyydee> Hi. I would like to launch the following command with a launcher, what exactly do I have to enter in the fields?: export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre && matlab &
<patrickchapman> correct
<patrickchapman> The audio works when I select an example audio file.
<Dr_willis> patrickchapman,    the mythtv guys might be able to help you. It could be an issue with the tv tuner card also. Picture works but no sound?
<patrickchapman> I have a picture in both xawtv and mythtv but no sound.
<dave^^> I guess I'll stick with XP then :(
<Leafman> :o
<SpentRocket> It sounds like it's missed your video card setup KyleSloderbeck, I asked you if you were running an old computer meanwhile what you've got there is quite new ...  I'm new to Ubuntu but old at Linux, have a look at the "Device" section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, does what you see there look reasonable?
<thannoy> Buyydee: for my own, I would have past those line in a file name run_matlab.sh for example, giving it the x right for user (chmod u+x file), and then link this file for the launcher
<Leafman> dave what would be the problem? (prob can't help but won't hurt if i try? lol)
<dave^^> Leafman: the install process seems to crash
<dave^^> or hang
<Leafman> =/
<buozzi> hi
<thannoy> Buyydee: maybe adding a line "#!/bin/bash" as a first line of the file could help too
<dave^^> early on it tells me that it can't find the drivers for my graphics card
<buozzi> list!
<KyleSloderbeck> i'll look real quick
<Buyydee> thannoy: what would the text for the sh file look like? i'm not into scripting... i suppose first line as you just said and second line just as my command with out the & at the end?
<Leafman> yeah compatibility issues, think i got those too lol
<dave^^> then I either choose drivers and click 'test' or I tell it to continue with generic drivers - either way it goes back to the text screen and just hangs
<dave^^> the last thing I see is something like "loading startup scripts  DONE"
<dave^^> or maybe it was running startup scripts DONE
<thannoy> Buyydee: that it. (and no '"' for my line)
<Buyydee> thannoy: ok, i'll try that
<Leafman> well don't think i can help you there, have you tried searching *the name of your computer* instal ubuntu or something?
<KyleSloderbeck> Spentrocket: I can't seem to find that file...
<dave^^> yeah, can't see anything
<dave^^> thanks for trying anywy
<SpentRocket> /etc/X11 (That's X one one ) / xorg.conf not there?
<Leafman> what computer are you trying to install it on btw?
<larson9999> hp
<larson9999> my guess
<thannoy> SpentRocket: try   locate xorg.conf   to find it
<SpentRocket> Thanks thannoy, I know where it is, I'm trying to help somebody else find it .. it should be nowhere else :-)
<thannoy> SpentRocket: and yes, mine is in /etc/X11
<thannoy> SpentRocket: sorry, was doinf=g two things at the same time
<KyleSloderbeck> SpentRocket : Can't seem to find it.. in the terminal correct?
<simplexio> SpentRocket: man xorg.conf tell over 10 "default" places where X trys to find it
<OomElvis> Q: i downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 ISO, but hate having to download tons of packages via the internet. will it be fine if i download some of the bigger [~4gb] debian ISOs which have lots of packages and use those under ubuntu?
<SpentRocket> Yes KyleSloderbeck, from your tty terminal ... if you do ls /etc/X11 ?
<KyleSloderbeck> SpentRocket : It says is a directory.
<adaptr> so true
<KyleSloderbeck> lol
<simplexio> OomElvis: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/get-ubuntu-repositories-on-dvd.html , http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<adaptr> OomElvis: ubuntu != debian
<danand> OomElvis - no. you cannot use packages off of the debian dvd for ubuntu. you can buy ubuntu dvd's instead. see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<adaptr> so no, you cannot use the normal debian repos with ubuntu
<OomElvis> why cant i download the repositories?
<kalatian> is it possible to use font smoothing with rdesktop?
<OomElvis> too much BW?
<danand> OomElvis - why bother? you'll never need _all_ of those packages. the benefit of downloading packages off the net is you only get what you need. the cd has most of the packages you will require.
<OomElvis> nevermind
<OomElvis> cool
<OomElvis> thanks for the help
<OomElvis> ciao
<Bad_boy> guys, I am loads of problems with firefox, it keeps crashing after a minutes. I have done a complete removal of firefoc re-install again, still the same thing : I am getting this from the terminal : firefox
<Bad_boy> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Bad_boy> (npviewer.bin:7289): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<Tyczek> I have problem with Skype... beta and stabil... It worked few days ago... but now after looging it is crashing and freezing... so I have to reboot whole system...
<SpentRocket> KyleSloderbeck: type view /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cosimo_> italian?
<kalatian> !it | cosimo_
<ubotu> cosimo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Leafman> Hey I have a question, I'm using a live cd for ubuntu atm (installed version went a bit crazy) and i want to try something that would need me to reboot. Is there a way to save xchat to usb stick so i don't have to keep downloading it for live cd?
<cosimo_> grazie :)
<tokyoahead> guys I changed my screen and how after reboot I have all wierd lines on my screen, hoe can I switch w/o seein what I do?
<KyleSloderbeck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57916/ that's what came up.
<kalatian> Bad_boy: closing firefox, opening a terminal and running mv .mozilla .mozilla-1 (this will move your firefox preferences to .mozilla-1, and if they are causing the problem, then it will solve it hopefully) to undo, do mv .mozilla-1 .mozilla
<EnvoyRising> my mic does not work
<kalatian> Bad_boy: actually, that probably won't help -- it is the flash player that is crashing
<SpentRocket> You could just copy x-chat to your stick Leafman, and run it from there
<Leafman> lol k i'll try that :)
<Bad_boy> kalatian: done the .mv
<Giddykong> what is an app i can use to burn an iso cd image?
<Bad_boy> kalatian: shall undo the .mv. -1
<LukeL> For windows giddykong?
<Bad_boy> kalatian:  how do you it the lash crashing it
<kalatian> Bad_boy: if you have no other ideas, mv'ing it is worth a try I suppose, but as I said, probably won't help
<Giddykong> nah ubuntu 7.10
<EnvoyRising> is there some tool that will guide me through setting up my laptop's mic? no matter what channel I chose, I can't record anything
<LukeL> !burners | Giddykong
<ubotu> Giddykong: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EnvoyRising> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Giddykong> thank you :)
<EnvoyRising> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bad_boy> kalatian:  yeah, on 64 bits gutsy problme with flash. but it worked for 2 weeks
<SpentRocket> I'm serious Leafman, check on package manager if any special libs are needed and copy those too, and change your SHLIB_PATH, sorry did I say that? I meant LD_LIBRARY_PATH to suite ..
<Leafman> k well i'm serious about trying that too i just feel stupid now :)
<kalatian> Bad_boy: I'm using flash on 64bit, I've never had it crash firefox, although flash itself does crash occasionally
<SpentRocket> Hehehe lol well don't be :-)
<EnvoyRising> well that was no help. is there a bot command that will point me toward help with my mic/ and or recording?
<EnvoyRising> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EnvoyRising> !recording
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EnvoyRising> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Bad_boy> kalatian: looks like this move has done the trick, i will wait for a few more minutes
<Leafman> btw another stupid question: that would just be the hidden file of it in /home/*username*?
<Leafman> *folder
<kalatian> !alsa | EnvoyRising
<ubotu> EnvoyRising: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KyleSloderbeck> Hey spentrocket i'm going to reboot real quick ;) Might have gotten this thing figured out... doubt it though lol :P
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, that was the first place i went
<EnvoyRising> thanks though
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: ok, just checking :)
<SpentRocket> Good luck to kyleSloderbeck :-)
<Bad_boy> kalatian: thanks i think it work, if the flash is causing that maybe this will happen
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: if you have one of those fancy boards with 8 difference audio jacks, make sure you've got the plug in the right hole ;)
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, its a built in mic
<icesword> :(
<kalatian> Bad_boy: ok, cool :) glad that helped -- hope you didn't have too many extensions installed =P
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: sorry, my mistake.  did you check to make sure that all the sliders are up in the volume control, and that all the tracks are available in preferences?
<braddbr> hi.. i am doing a 'apt-get install xfonts-base' on a desktop and i keep getting 'FATAL: Error inserting battery'.. this is a desktop. anyone know of a fix for this?
<armani76> toc toc
<icesword> :(
<kalatian> icesword: ?
<Bad_boy> kalatian: my bookmarks are saved on-line get syncrohonise automatically, so i can share them on other pc.
<armani76> knock knock
<kalatian> Bad_boy: ah, ok, easy to fix that problem then
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, roger. i turned on all channels, turned everything up, then tested with every 'record from input' option available
<icesword> kalatian, i have to do reinstall again,and it is netinstall
<icesword> lol
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: what program are you using?
<ere4si> icesword, what happened?
<kalatian> icesword: why don't you download the CD or something?
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, the default sound recorder
<SpentRocket> I really think Ubuntu did a good job here, a lot more people are going to like linux now
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, i'm open to using other software if you have suggestions
<arturo> per l italiano?
<kwaj> what command writes the conole reply to a file?
<kalatian> !it | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: I'd highly recommend audacity
<arturo> grazie mille
<larson9999> kwaj, put '> filename' after the command will do it.
<icesword> ere4si, i just do a netinstall
<danand> kwaj - command > command_output.txt
<ere4si> k
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, i was afraid you'd say that. seems a bit overkill. just need to record some korean phrases for this class. i'll get it anyways, maybe it'll help, lol
<icesword> kalatian, coz i install ubuntu to a vm
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: i only say that because I've never used the default sound recorder, and audacity seems to work ok for me :D
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, fair enough
<EnvoyRising> lol
<kalatian> icesword: you can't use the normal cd because its a VM?  why not?
<KyleSloderbeck> Soooo the noob is back.
<KyleSloderbeck> No luck :*(
<icesword> kalatian, coz my mem is low,i am afraid it won't boot
<kalatian> ah
<kalatian> icesword: you could try the alternate install cd
<icesword> kalatian, not sure if alternate will boot
<kalatian> one step ahead of me :D
<KyleSloderbeck> I tried to uninstall 915resolution but still got the same error. Could it be that I installed several different graphic things from the synaptic package manager
<icesword> kalatian, i have 256m ram on host
<Trondern> i had a computer with only xp on it, then installed ubuntu and now i get the grub 22 error.. i think the boot files are on the hd0,0 disk witch is ntfs and i can get access to, only grub flies found is on another disk and setup on this disk doesnt help..
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, i'm a step closer. it actually records, but I have a lot of static. will turn down a few channels to see if that helps
<Giddykong> hey on ubuntu 7.04 is compiz on it from fresh install?
<icesword> Trondern, google "grub load error 22"
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, meanwhile, is there a noise cancellation feature in audacity?
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, nevermind, found it :-)
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: that's good :D I think there is a noise cancelation, but I don't know how to use it.  Your best bet is to mute a bunch of channels
<MDCore>  I'm runny gutsy and having problems with wireless on my laptop. It detects the security on my AP's as WEP instead of WPA for some reason and won't let me connect. Any ideas?
<Trondern> i did, but cAnt see the problem with boot files on a ntfs disk covered..
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, vain I know, but I wish the widgets were prettier, lol
<kalatian> EnvoyRising: just out of curiousity, where is the noise canceling feature?
<icesword> kalatian, will 7.10 alternate cd boot under 100m ram?
<kalatian> haha, yeah, audacity isn't the prettiest program in the world ;)
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, effect > noise removeal
<kalatian> icesword: I've booted in on 96
<SpentRocket> KyleSloderbeck:  All the clues will be in xorg.conf in the "Device" section, it might be that your hardware hasn't been detected properly, but you need to look and tell us what's in there, and what you have in your computer ...
<ArmedKing> Is there a way in Ubuntu to look for packages not needed by the system anymore. i realy neet to clean up ツ
<icesword> kalatian, okay,:)i will stop this netinstall,hhehe
<kalatian> ArmedKing: yep, sudo apt-get autoremove
<EnvoyRising> kalatian, i'l try and find an alternative once i finish my homework :P
<KyleSloderbeck> lol k
<ArmedKing> kalatian, Kudo's for you man ツ Tnx
<epifanio> hi, i'm tring to install ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop (Packard Bell easy-note e3264)  when i try to "start or install ubuntu" it fail :-( giving me a long error-log on the screen . in it i can see :
<icesword> kalatian, you run 7.10 in 96 ram,how is it working
<KyleSloderbeck> Did you check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57918/ spentrocket?
<SpentRocket> Hey kalatian, Audacity is superb software, especially when you think of how much you paid for it :-)
<kalatian> icesword: it isn't pretty, but I think that's because the processor is only 300mhz -- the ram shouldn't be a problem
<kalatian> SpentRocket: no no, I know that, just saying the controls don't match the GTK theme
<kalatian> not complaining :D
<simplexio> epifanio: what it says..
<epifanio> hdc : error code 0X70 sense_key:0x03 asc: 0x15 ascq: 0x00
<KyleSloderbeck> SpentRocket: I got what you mean now sorry it took so long. This is the correct one. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57919/
<epifanio> and
<epifanio> sqashhfs error ...
<epifanio> buffer I/O error on device hdc
<SpentRocket> Oh, and right you are kalatian :-)
<razvan29> este vreoun roman pe aici
<razvan29> ?
<epifanio> sqashhfs error unable to read page, block 1524ffbd ...
<simplexio> epifanio: try run that check install media, or similiar sounding selections at when you boot from cd/dvd
<Leafman> hm one last question, how do you read text files in command line environment?
<Dr_willis> Leafman,  more foobar.txt
<Dr_willis> Leafman,  or less whatever.txt
<SpentRocket> Leafman ... vi
<Dr_willis> Leafman,  or cat, vi, nano, mc,  or  so on..
<Leafman> k
<Dr_willis> Leafman,  if its compressed you can use zmore whatever
<kalatian> and besides, audacity would loose functionality if the controls were pure gtk
<razvan29> este vreo un roman pe aici
<razvan29> ?
 * cyphase thinks it's going to be strange when Ubuntu versions get into the quadruple digits, e.g. 10.04, 10.10
<SpentRocket> Having moved from VaxVMS to Unix about 10 years ago I hated vi, but when you get used to it you'll get to accept it :-)
<Leafman> i was thinking of saving something using gedit in .txt format lol
<kalatian> I'm just trying to figure out why when I record from the line in, static is in the sound, but when it plays through my speakers from line in, it sounds perfect
<icesword> kalatian, i want to do a netinstall,coz i only the parts which is useful to me,like openoffice,i don't like it,so after i installed ubuntu,shall i use "sudo apt-get remove openoffice " to uninstall it totally?
<kalatian> icesword: you can do that, you can also do your netinstall it you want -- you might even be able to convince the netinstall to use an alt. install CD
<yatna>  cad
<kalatian> to pull the packages from
<Leafman> well time to try this out
<icesword> kalatian, yeah,that is great,how to ?convince the netinstall to use an alt install cd
<KyleSloderbeck> Section "Device"
<KyleSloderbeck>         Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<KyleSloderbeck>         Driver          "i810"
<KyleSloderbeck>         BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
<KyleSloderbeck> EndSection
<KyleSloderbeck> Section "Device"
<KyleSloderbeck>         Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<KyleSloderbeck>         Driver          "i810"
<KyleSloderbeck>         BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
<KyleSloderbeck> EndSection
<KyleSloderbeck> Section "Device"         Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"         Driver          "i810"         BusID           "PCI:0:2:0" EndSection
<simplexio> haha
<KyleSloderbeck> oh wow sorry :( lol
<BillyJoe> I want to show /dev/console in an xterm? I can not figure this out? nor do I see any thing on the ubuntuforums
<icesword> KyleSloderbeck, are you crazy
<simplexio> KyleSloderbeck: just learnes that middle button pastes stuff ?
<KyleSloderbeck> i think i hit the wrong shortcut ;) haha
<kalatian> icesword: not sure if it is possible, but I know that if you put an alt. install cd in after installing ubuntu, you can use the apt-cdrom command to get the packages off of it
<davit> :-/. anybody know why I cannot remove ubuntu-desktop?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<kalatian> KyleSloderbeck: you're lucky the floodbot is MIA ;)
<simplexio> KyleSloderbeck: X dosen't work at all?
<tokyoahead> guys I tried to install ATI drivers according to the instruction (enabled the restricted drivers) but now I get an empty screen... where do I disable them? /etc/X11.... ?
<simplexio> tokyoahead: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kalatian> tokyoahead: try editing /etc/X11xorg.conf
<icesword> kalatian, ok,that is it,i installed a cli only system,then put alternate one in cdrom,then i can do it,what is command exactly
<KyleSloderbeck> lol yes i am
<KyleSloderbeck> Not sure what you mean simplexio.
<rhineheart_m> anybody here knows ISP4you?
<kalatian> icesword: I think you can do apt-cdrom add, put the cd in, then when you try to install a package found on the CD, it will grab it from there instead of the internet
<tokyoahead> simplexio: I am there... what do I put in instead? I have driver fglrx...
<kalatian> tokyoahead: you can put "ati" (w/o the quotes) or "vesa" (again, w/o the quotes)
<simplexio> tokyoahead: vesa shouls work
<tokyoahead> so instead of "fglrx" with quotes I put vesa w/o quotes?
<achtzehn> hi all-having a problem with wireless... I was using it fine, then I gave the laptop to my gf for a minute, and she gave it back and wireless wasn't working... when i click the network monitor, no wireless networks show up (even though in the past there were 20 or more... any idea what happened?
<epifanio> i'm tring the option : check CD for defects, now it executing : Checking inetgrity, thise may take some time .......... (just to give you some ideas about,   i also tried to install a debian stable netinstall but it fail to install the kernel module)
<danand> tokyoahead - think you need quotes in that file - replace "fglrx" with "vesa"
<memento> hello, who know a alternative editor for bluefish
<simplexio> achtzehn: did you try ifdown, ifdown cycle ?
<danand> achtzehn - did your gf turn the wireless off ie with the switch that laptops sometimes have?
<achtzehn> danand this laptop doesnt have a switch
<kalatian> tokyoahead: danand: sorry, that was stupid of me, you need quotes around the driver name (I meant, just replace fglrx with ati, and leave the quotes ;)
<thannoy> memento: maybe quanta+
<tokyoahead> kalatian: thanks :-)
<davit> Having problems with cleaning a Ubuntu Gutsy, the apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop does not remove properly.  I am trying to have a base system with BIND, shorewall and Webmin gatway box. The rest of the apps I dont need.
<icesword> tokyoahead, your ubuntu is ok now?
<achtzehn> simplexio ifdown cycle returned interface cycle not configured
<nick89> Hi, can someone point me in the right direction to get Ubuntu to network boot?
<memento> thannoy ill try it
<tokyoahead> icesword: well I took out the windoes HD and work with only one now. I installed with grub. I will try to run XP from a slave disk later with the grub.
<danand> davit - why don't you use the server install cd?
<davit> hi nick89... woking on that PXE and NIS is a must also DHCP and TFTP
<thannoy> memento: before install it, look at websites so see if it is what you are looking for...
<hischild> good morning to all ... *sleepy face*
<memento> thannoy i did it
<LukeL> !ot | hischild
<ubotu> hischild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LukeL> jk :P good morning
<icesword> hischild, good evening
<hischild> tuna,  hehehe .... i just woke up ...
<thannoy> memento: ok, since I was not sure (using quanta+, no *fish)
<tokyoahead> how can I again manually restart X11 after chaning gfx setting so I dont have to roboot the whole system?
<hischild> icesword, evening? o.O
<icesword> hischild, it is 20:05 here
<hischild> tokyoahead, ctrl alt backspace
<tokyoahead> hi thanks
<hischild> icesword, i c ... where is "here" ?
<icesword> hischild, hehe,China
<LukeL> 7A.M here.. *yaawn*
<hischild> icesword, i c :-)
<hischild> LukeL, usa?
<icesword> hischild, you from Holland
<hischild> icesword, good guess :-)
<hischild> you whoised me?
<memento> thannoy this editor is for KDE, maybe i get some errors or what do you think
<LukeL> close but I'm north in canada
<thannoy> memento: I use Gnome and quanta+, no prblm
<icesword> hischild, no,i right click your name,then i get it
<LukeL> Prolly from your hostname
<memento> thannoy ok
<hischild> icesword, the gui version of whois :p but with a bit less info :p
<hischild> woah ... i'm 2 happy :p
<icesword> hischild, yeah,use the best database
<thannoy> memento: maybe some additional feature will be disable until you install other KDE paquages but not most usefull ones.
<mbrandt> grrr
<hischild> mbrandt, grr?
<mbrandt> anyone get the extended desktop to work with intel 965 and gutsy?
<davit> any hints on remove U-desktop
<LukeL> icesword does it say I'm from USA?
<mbrandt> i have two monitors but they are both the same
<hischild> LukeL, was just doin a random guess based on the time difference
<mbrandt> and the option is greyed out
<icesword> LukeL, what?your @ is so long ,it is not easy to guess,:)
<crow> when I choose 'shut down' on my ubuntu, it doesn't shot down my pc, but it just unloads the ubuntu and stays turned on. how do I make it to turn off completely?
<mbrandt> crow, how old is your PC?
<epifanio> guys, i done checking integrity,  :  check finished: errors in 412 files! press any key to reboot your system :-(
<crow> 2y
<mbrandt> should support soft shutdown, try shutdown now -h
<neeto> Is there a way to request a list of availiable IPs from a DHCP server?
<mbrandt> crow, if that doesn't power it off you may be out of luck
<danand> davit - sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop? if you have tried that what errors do you get
<neeto> Or request an IP from a DHCP server within a certain user-defined range
<LukeL> I don't think you can pick an IP from DHCP being a client
<mbrandt> OBTW crow, that's from a command line and don't forget to put sudo in front
<crow> mbamford,  sure
<neeto> LukeL: bad news for me then :(
<mbrandt> neeto
<crow> mbrandt,  thanks
<neeto> mbrandt:
<mbrandt> neeto you can bind an IP address to a MAC address in the dhcp server options
<LukeL> If you run the DHCP server then yeah you can probably configure it to a specific IP or reserve by MAC
<davit> danand I did not get error as I used webmin from remote. it displayed files have been removed. I not checking the box.
<crow> another thing: what is good c++ compiler that I can run on ubuntu?
<crow> which*
<LukeL> crow gcc
 * mbrandt is not a program roller man
<crow> I got some intel c++ but it doesn't compile some codes
<neeto> mbrandt, LukeL : I am merely a client... a pawn, a slave of the master college network... the virtual network fortress that I am trapped inside. No outside access... I am alone in this cold dark underworld of slow downloads and bittorrent traffic shaping...
<davit> opps Danand.  I mean .. I will check the box directly soon.
<mbrandt> neeto, LOL, sorry man
<danand> davit - can you not ssh into the box?
<rudolfmdlt> crow, install build-essential, do a synaptic search for it.
<crow> rudolfmdlt, what is 'build-essential'? something to update my c++ or?
<mbrandt> crow, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> its the basic files needed for C devevopment
<neeto> To retain my livelyhood I have investigated many ways of getting past the restrictions set upon me by my sadistic gateway server... however as it has been a perilous journey, my troubles do not seem to end so easily...
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> essential packages needed to build thibngs from source. :)
<neeto> NO! Not at all. The machine will be the end of me! DAMN YOU SANDVINE!! DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!!
<PriceChild> neeto: if you are being restricted at university, contact the admins of the network. We're not hot on helping you bypass it here.
<nu2buntu> hi! i'm trying to resize my winxp ntfs so that i can increase the space of my ubuntu ext3 ... but it seems the drive orders limits this process. i tried in gparted (via livecd) or even partition magic (via winxp). still i can/do not know how to solve this. do i have to create these new partitions from scratch? any help will be appreciated. thx
<neeto> PriceChild: You take the fun out of everything man, grow a sense of humor.
<mbrandt> crow, yeah, I'm a network engineer, i'm the guy that locks yuo down
<mbrandt> rather neeto
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  ive seen where it depends on the drive layout and what partitions are extended and what are logical - can cause issues.
<KyleSloderbeck> I'm still having problems getting desktop effects to work. I can't find anything. Error Message " Desktop effects could not be enabled "
<davit> Danand, yes but now at the box looking at logs but dont know what I am looking for. Nothing appears wrong, except Destop is still loaded!
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  it seems to work easier if all the partitions are primaries.
<rudolfmdlt> crow, it is a packadge that contains all the files you need to be able to compile and build a C++ application
<mbrandt> KyleSloderbeck, what is your chipset for your videocard?
<crow> ok thanks
<jacobian__> can I install a hardy package in gutsy?
<danand> davit - did you shutdown X before you removed the desktop
<simplexio> KyleSloderbeck: i810 driver in X? then those effects wont work
<rudolfmdlt> crow, it is not an IDE though. if want an easy to use IDE to program C or C++ in, try CodeBlocks
<KyleSloderbeck> i810 Intl
<KyleSloderbeck> Yes that is it
<icesword> LukeL,
<cjsstables> Morning all
<neeto> mbrandt: I hope to one day achieve your status as the gatekeeper to the world outside... the world of unlimited bandwidth, piracy and illegal warez. I dream of a time when I can frollic in the feilds of ripped Xvid DVD Screeners and cracked versions of anything... one day...
<mbrandt> KyleSloderbeck , won't work
<davit> Opps, No.
<KyleSloderbeck> Is there a way to get around that?
<danand> davit - can you reboot the machine?
<KyleSloderbeck> I had it yesterday where it was working with the same graphics. But I reinstalled and have no idea how it happened.
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis:  i'm not sure what are they..primaries or logicals... but i cant increase the size of my ext3 ... any way to solve this ?
<icesword> LukeL, i guess you are from Canada
<cjsstables> quick question.  running ubuntu 7.10 installed with generic kernels which kernels should I use if I have a dual opteron system? or should I reinstall with amd64?
<LukeL> icesword yeah I am, but my hostname ends in .com so it's sometimes confused
<simplexio> KyleSloderbeck: you sure that driver didnt change ?
<hischild> cjsstables, unless have a real reason (4gb ram, special programs, reasons to use x64) stick with the 32bit kernels (generic)
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,   see what gparted says tehy are., You may have to resize one at a time, and  do it in several stages. You Might have resize one shrinking it. and putting the space in the next one by enlarging it.
<cjsstables> yes i have 4 gb ram
<hischild> cjsstables, >4gb
<icesword> LukeL, how did you set that complex hostname and also that long
<davit> I go back to remote, and start again. First reboot, then shutdown X (how is this done - startx stop?)
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  not sure if gparted can convert extended/logicals into primaries -  That would be nice if it could.
<KyleSloderbeck> Simplexio : I'm not sure, it may have.. I did install different chipsets on the synaptic package manager.
<cjsstables> will there be any any performce enhancement
<icesword> LukeL, i thought you use a proxy server
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis:  if i create another (new) ext3 partition... can i use that partition to install applications for ubuntu ?
<Blekkaard> Hello there ! Can anyone help me please? How can I change the standard input on my Ubuntu 7.10 from DOLLAR to EURO?
<KyleSloderbeck> Wasn't sure what I was downloading.. Just experimenting a little bit.
<danand> davit - /etc/init.d/gdm stop should stop X
<hischild> cjsstables, be aware that there is a lot more work involved in getting an x64 system working ... yes there would be an improvement in performance
<neeto> FREEDOM WILL BE MINE! I AM A SLAVE NO LONGER! HEAR ME NOW RESNET! YOU CANNOT CONTROL ME! YOU CANNOT OWN ME! I AM HUMAN! I HAVE A RIGHT TO PIRATE AND PLUNDER EVERY TORRENT TRACKER ON THE INTERWEBZ!!
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  normally the package manager puts stuff in the proper subdirs under /, you dont have a single dir that apps go in.  You could move some other stuff like /home to a new partition if you wanted I guess.
<hischild> !shout ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shout ... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cjsstables> hischild is all the same software available?
<erUSUL> |caps | neeto
<booster_> hey does anyone in here know how to add launchers to the avant window bar ??
<erUSUL> !ot > neeto
<cjsstables> or will I have to compile it myself?
<Blekkaard> Hello there ! Can anyone help me please? How can I change the standard input on my Ubuntu 7.10 from DOLLAR to EURO?
<Dr_willis> !switchToDecafe | neeto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about switchtodecafe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: once i resize them one by one .. i will have one huge unlocated space which still... i cant move it to my primary / ext3
<neeto> HAHA!
<hischild> cjsstables, all the same software is available, yet you will have to compile some yourself as it isn't available for x64
<neeto> You use the bot to do your bidding
<neeto> but your plans have been foiled.
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  perhaps. perhaps you will be able to   move it to one of them.  resizing / can result in the uuid changing also. That may cause issues.
<hischild> neeto, no :-) it did :-)
<cjsstables> ok cool.  what if I just installed the -server kernels instead
<neeto> I win again Dr. Willis... a formidable opponent
<neeto> nonetheless
<davit> thks ...its just reboothin now
<hischild> cjsstables, what are you trying to get running? what goal should it serve?
<Blekkaard> Hello there ! Can anyone help me please? How can I change the standard input on my Ubuntu 7.10 from DOLLAR to EURO?
<debianism> help please where can i get rt73 driver for my gutsy
<cjsstables>  looking for a high end work station
<hischild> cjsstables, ok ... what are you going to use it for?
<cjsstables> video editing
<danand> Blekkaard - look in System -> preferences -> keyboard
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<icesword> who can tell me,what is that choice in alternate cd ,oem is for what
<davit> X stop I think.  no process running on X
<hischild> cjsstables, have you made your choice on video software yet?
<danand> larson9999 - GNU/linux!!
<Blekkaard> danand It's not the keyboard: I'm using Librepos and it uses Dollars in stead of Euro's (cause I am in Belgium)
<icesword> who can tell me,what is that choice in alternate cd ,oem is for what
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: my only solution is ... reformat the whole hdd..and create new partions accordingly i guess...too bad i make a sloppy mistake giving winxp 75% space of which i dont really need right now... i have plans to use winxp on virtualbox instead... how many Gbs would it take ?
<Dr_willis> icesword,  that lets a company like dell or whoever. make a 'restore/fast install' type cd.
<erUSUL> icesword: for installing without a user so oem (see dell) can sell preinstalled machines
<cjsstables> no0tic:  just investigating.  we are looking to record performace horses and their gate (how they run) and then play it back for analysis
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  i normally give my virtual machines about 8gb :)
<larson9999> danand, ah, yes... the GNU nazis.  i prefer to do without.  GNU rocks, too, though.
<hischild> cjsstables, i know i'm asking a lot of questions ... but it's the only way to be sure that it runs smooth
<simplexio> cjsstables: not bad idea to google about rt-kernel for ubuntu
<arnath> anyone know if the laptop harddisk problem has been fixed yet? (the one where the harddisk spins up & down too much, causing it to die earlier)
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: see... i only got 4 gbs left on my ext3... and 16gbs unused on ntfs :(
<elkbuntu> larson9999, please play nice
<hischild> simplexio, rt-kernel is real time kernel right?
<cjsstables> I'm guessing alot of rewinding with the video software and alot of zooming
<simplexio> hischild: yeh
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  sounds like you need to go buy another HD.
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: thx for your advise doc
<larson9999> elkbuntu, what's that? linux for elk?
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  next time make the partitions all primaries if you can rember.
<simplexio> or low-latency, thogh i dont have no idea how good are they or are they stull usefull. i use custom kernel
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis:  i got another extra 80gb just for storing files
<cjsstables> and we will be storing video clips to so we can compare afte making shoeing and equipment changes
<davit> now the apt-get remove does not find  ubuntu-desktop, but is still there as I just shut it down
<danand> larson9999 - GNU nazis??? what? if GNU didn't exist you would _not_ have the linux kernel. the linux kernel is compiled using GNU compilers
<Qtpaxa> ...I have ubuntu on my toshiba and a dead hd
<danand> !gnu | larson9999
<ubotu> larson9999: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  80? heh heh.. :) thats all?   You dont want to know the storage i got  on my machines.
<tokyoahead> guys how can fine-tune screen-effects? i can set it only to three levels...
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: i will work on it right away...thx for reminding :)
<Qtpaxa> I had to replace it last week
<elkbuntu> larson9999, yes, special inputs for their hoofs. are you here to ask or help, or to be annoying
<elkbuntu> danand, calm please
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | tokyoahead
<ubotu> tokyoahead: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> !ccsm | tokyoahead
<hischild> simplexio, rt-kernel ... i know they have  advantages ... but can you explain them quick or shall i just look it up?
<mooboo1> i have 2.13 GHz CPU, but in /proc/cpuinfo, "cpu MHz" says 1603.000, why?
<cjsstables> ok
<danand> elkbuntu - grrrr... :) - just bugs me a bit!
<elkbuntu> danand, i know, no need to feed though
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: yea... i usually burn them to dvds to save space. i'm sure you got more !
<tokyoahead> Dr_willis: thanks!
<erUSUL> hischild: rt real time better responsiveness latencies etc (see music production or pseudo real time systems)
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  been doing that all night to free up some space also.
<danand> elkbuntu - i just got dragged into that didn't I .... baahhh
<erUSUL> mooboo1: maybe frequencie scaling is enabled
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: what's the best burning software on ubuntu ?
<hischild> cjsstables, yeah ... like simplexio suggested .... look up rt-kernel ...
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  i use k3b
<Ibycus> hi all, does anyone know where i can go to request that the ubuntu repos use the latest stable version of evolution?
<mooboo1> erUSUL, is that good or bad?
<cjsstables> ok thanks guys
<larson9999> elkbuntu, i thought maybe elkbuntu was another flavor of ubuntu.  there are tons.
<hischild> cjsstables, and unless your video software supports 64bit, stay with 32bit
<simplexio> hischild: i did some testing with jack audio system, w/o rt kernel latency was 50->100ms with rt-kernel is was usually under 10ms, but i dont do audio so
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis:  and also for creating dvd movies? i usually use convertxtodvd ... which is so helpful
<Dr_willis> Ibycus,  it will get updated with the next release  most likely. thats how ubuntu works.
<hischild> simplexio, aah ... that is kind of a huge difference
<arnath> anyone know if the laptop harddisk problem has been fixed yet? (the one where the harddisk spins up & down too much, causing it to die earlier)
<erUSUL> mooboo1: i have it enabled too and it gets to full speed when needed and lower speed when iddle you save power
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: yes k3b is on my system already :)
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  i rarely convert to dvd movies. Ive used that devded program a few times.
<mooboo1> erUSUL, oh awesome! :D
<simplexio> cjsstables: i recommend that you upgrade kernel to attleast .23 or .24 for me change from .22 to .23 was noticeable on desktop use
<erUSUL> simplexio: new cfs scheduler ;)
<Ibycus> Dr_willis: well its a bug fix version of evolution, not a new branch. ubuntu has 2.12.1, latest is 2.12.3. I was under the impression that ubuntu released bug fixes on the same version of a program?
<simplexio> erUSUL: yeh.
<larson9999> danand, yeah, i just think those who insist on GNU/linux are a bit heavy handed.  why not GNU/ubuntu et al?
<simplexio> .23 is muuch nicer to use on desktop
<Bad_boy> Guys, how i can list .* files
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: i never know how virtualbox works... will all softwares installed work if i open them through ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Ibycus,  depends on the bug.
<Qtpaxa> Linux Ubuntu
<cjsstables> ok.  I installed the meta package for the multimedia.  hope that will be a good start
<mooboo1> .24 isnt nicer?
<erUSUL> Bad_boy: ls -a
<Qtpaxa> It's not another SO
<Bad_boy> erUSUL: cheers bud
<cjsstables> and am sure to at least upgrade to .24
<Qtpaxa> (in my opinion)
<simplexio> mooboo1: i didnt notice any difference between .23 and .24
<Bad_boy> ls-a
<Ibycus> Dr_willis: I only say this because I encountered a nasty bug in evolution that causes it to crash instantly on opening a particular type of email message
<mooboo1> simplexio, oh
<Dr_willis> nu2buntu,  virtual box and vmware emulate a whole machine so most windows apps will work ok.
<cjsstables> thanks guys
<simplexio> now running .24.2
<Ibycus> Dr_willis: apparently it's fixed in 2.12.3
<mooboo1> does anyone experience their desktop get non-responsive or frozen sometimes?
<Dr_willis> Ibycus,  file a bug report then i guess.    and note its fixed. it may be in backports or some other repos allready. or in the works.
<simplexio> mooboo1: but .24 should be little better in scheluding on other stuff
<Dr_willis> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2461 kB, installed size 7868 kB
<jacobian__> If I just add hardy to my apt sources, and then install a package, is it likely to create problems?
<mooboo1> oh
<Ibycus> Dr_willis: do i submit a bug report on launchpad?
<mooboo1> is it possible that an application can use 100% of CPU?
<lexy1997> I am using the nvidia restricted drivers through gutsy but desktop effects won't start any ideas?
<cjsstables> currently running kernel 2.6.22-14 #1 smp
<Dr_willis> Ibycus,  might want to search there first - see if theres allready a thread on it.
<Ibycus> Dr_willis: I went to launchpad and couldn't actually find a link that says "submit bug" - but ill have a search first anyway
<mooboo1> is it possible that an application can cause the system to become unresponsive?
<larson9999> moobol seems to be a bit of an issue for many.  especially with gutsy.  for me it the combinatino of nvidia+gutsy+power management not playing nice.  i disabled the power management services and haven't had any locksups or temporary freezes since.
<mooboo1> oh
<simplexio> mooboo1: badly coded GUI one, yes
<mooboo1> simplexio, shouldn't it be impossible?
<nu2buntu> Dr_willis: i will try virtualbox as soon as i get space :p thx ...
<simplexio> mooboo1: i have no eproblems, no compiz, systems load over 5 and desktop runs fine ( X2 3800+, 2G RAM, 6600GT nvidia)
<mooboo1> oh
<nu2buntu> scanning documents in ubuntu is pretty complicated ... any recommendation on a good OCR software...
<nu2buntu> ?
<larson9999> mooboo1, funny think is with arch linux on this same laptop i don't have those issues.
<mooboo1> i have core2duo, 4gb ram, compiz... it have happen that everything except the mouse been frozen
<mooboo1> larson9999, oh
<simplexio> mooboo1: kernel?
<AquaFox> My title bars are HUGE.
<mooboo1> simplexio, right now .24
<AquaFox> Why is that?
<neeto> So for some reason, the back/forward buttons on my mouse, are mapped by default to right/middle click. I can map the keys using btnx, but the right/middle click functions remain. Every time I go back, I also open a context menu on the page... how can I disable the initial functions of the mouse buttons?
<mooboo1> AquaFox, maybe System->preferences->appearance
<AquaFox> mooboo1, and do what?
<lexy1997> I am using the nvidia restricted drivers through gutsy but desktop effects won't start any ideas?
<mooboo1> neeto, i have same problem with my mouse :(
<simplexio> mooboo1: my best quess would be compiz, iff dmesg dosnt't output any error from hardware
<mooboo1> simplexio, oh
<AquaFox> mooboo1, it's obvious you never tried going to 'appearance'
<neeto> mooboo1: no fix?
<mooboo1> AquaFox, i did
<AquaFox> Okay then, mooboo1 what to do when there?
<mooboo1> AquaFox, i guess maybe you changed something, if not, then i have no idea, try change to another theme, then back again
<AquaFox> mooboo1, ubuntu started this theme.
<AquaFox> The live CD booted with this theme.
<mooboo1> neeto, none that i know
<mooboo1> AquaFox, oh strange
<simplexio> mooboo1: what top tell your about system loads weh nsystem freezes
<mooboo1> AquaFox, report it on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and attach a screeenshot
<hardez> hi there can anyone help me with ubuntu and the libs?
<larson9999> in my experience, usually to fix those mouse buttons, all that's needed is to set the proper configur in xorg.conf.  so far i haven't had a mouse that i couldn't google and find a page with the correct xorg.conf lines.
<mooboo1> simplexio, no idea, its frozen, so i cant use top :p
<hardez> i'm new to linux and i've to code something in C
<mooboo1> larson9999, ya but i dont wanna google, in windows "it just works"
<lexy1997> I am using the nvidia restricted drivers through gutsy but desktop effects won't start any ideas?
<Qtpaxa> someone spanish?
<erUSUL> !es | Qtpaxa
<ubotu> Qtpaxa: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hardez> spricht jemand deutsch??
<mooboo1> hardez, open text editor, write, save, compile with 'gcc', if you wonder some function, type 'man printf'
<vlt> !de | hardez
<ubotu> hardez: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> !nl | hardez
<ubotu> hardez: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<vlt> erUSUL: haha
<mbrandt> Everyone have a good day/night my shift is over and I'm going home to get some sleep
<erUSUL> hardez: install build-essential to basic C stuff
<AquaFox> I need ipw3945 drivers.
<AquaFox> Where to search for .debs
<ysdrryedryy> i wish that desktop effects worked without nvidia's drivers
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> AquaFox, install the restricted-modules
<lexy1997> AquaFox, try getdeb.org
<ysdrryedryy> makes it not possible to see them in live cd mode (cannot restart)
<AquaFox> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I can't get online on my laptop.
<AquaFox> I need it to at least be a starting point to go online.
<lexy1997> I am using the nvidia restricted drivers through gutsy but desktop effects won't start any ideas?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> AquaFox, no ethernet nic?
<AquaFox> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I got no ethernet ports nearby.
<neeto> mooboo1: what kind of mouse do you have? I just managed to fix mine
<AquaFox> [Hardy]TuTUXG, why can't you just tell me where ican get the .debs ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> AquaFox, i can't becuz i dont know which one u should get
<AquaFox> [Hardy]TuTUXG, just give me a link and I'll manage.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> AquaFox, try launchpad
<erUSUL> AquaFox: ubuntu already comes with that card drivers /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/*
<AquaFox> erUSUL, how come mine didn't load with them?
<erUSUL> AquaFox: afaics if you want a newer version you have to either compile them yourself or use a newer kernel
<erUSUL> AquaFox: sudo modprobe ipw3945
<lexy1997> I am using the nvidia restricted drivers through gutsy but desktop effects won't start any ideas?\
<simplexio> lexy1997: try start xompiz from cmdline
<lexy1997> ok, give me a second
<germn> hola
<erUSUL> !es | germn
<ubotu> germn: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<davit> bye and tks
<lexy1997> OK, it says xgl not present but I didn't uninstall it will check synaptic to see if it's there
<l3on> Hi all, do you know someway to make me in contacts with staff ubuntu.com ?
<lexy1997> do I need xgl?? don't nvidia cards support aiglx??
<germn> l3on: what do you mean exactly??
<l3on> germn: I would contact ubuntu.com web admin...
<ks3> lexy1997, you can try running compiz.real --replace and see what happens
<germn> l3on: that sounds important...
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<l3on> germn: I can query you?
<egonw> moin all, where should I go to ask about gutsy-hardy upgrade trouble? like the assumption that /tmp is not mounted noexec?
<artspace> how can i test to see if my firewire card is detected (i cannot capture from camera and want to debug)
<germn> maybe, coulb be
<sharkp> hi!
<germn> hallo!
<Qtpaxa> hi!
<germn> guten morgen
<sharkp> how can I see if I'm using ubuntu for 32 bit or ubuntu for 6 bit?
<sharkp> PS:Buongiorno :P
<l3on> Ciao :)
<sharkp> ciao l3on :)
<germn> s
<Qtpaxa> did you shipped the cd or downloaded it?
<ks3> sharkp, uname -m
<sharkp> downloaded
<sharkp> please give me answer, I get lunch
<simplexio> hmhmm
<sharkp> thanx
<sharkp> bye
<ysdrryedryy> is there any way of enabling desktop effects without using the restricted drivers?
<ysdrryedryy> (nvidia )
 * nerdsquad3210 Listens to - Bufo - Doing Kermit.mp3
<tokyoahead> guys where is the config file for grub?
<zimon> tokyoahead: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nerdsquad3210> is it launch time already ?
<tokyoahead> zimon: ah thanls... I was searching in /etc...
<nerdsquad3210> what on the menu ?
<tokyoahead> how can I find out on which HD is a system to install it into the grub bootmenu?
<nerdsquad3210> i ear roasted gnu is a jaw breaker
<nerdsquad3210> grub defaults to FreeBSD nomenclature for Hard drives
<hischild> can anyone suggest a good live-feed video editing program?
<KyleSloderbeck> Would anyone be willing to try and somehow fix my problem with the visual affects. I've tried like 4 times in the last hour and I guess my i810 will not allow me to. Thanks to the people who pointed that out. Any help would be amazing, i'm bored and would like to get this baby rollin'
<erUSUL> hischild: LiVe ??
<hischild> erUSUL, yeah ... it's for the following situation:
<ArmedKing> Hey all, When booting from the live cd the Console has colors for directorys and file types. but after install i dont have that. any way to get it?
<hischild> erUSUL, once a month we have a youth meeting where we have a digital camera hooked up to a laptop by firewire. We want to be able to edit the live stream from this camera and then project it onto a beamer connected by a VGA cable
<KyleSloderbeck> I hate being a noob lol
<hak5fan> Hi I'm trying to get pcmanfm to show icons in my custem
<hak5fan> Hi I'm trying to get pcmanfm to show icons in my custem de..... I have no icons installed how do I do that
<stdin> ArmedKing: add this to your ~/.bashrc: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Warfy> I have a problem with some disappearing files and folders on a ext3 formatted drive. I tried rebooting - running 7.10 all latest patchs
<stdin> ArmedKing: next time you login it will be read, but you can do "alias ls='ls --color=auto'" now to save logging out/in
<yeara> hi...
<erUSUL> hischild: http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<nerdsquad3210> disappearing files ?
<nerdsquad3210> ubuntu does that ?
<KyleSloderbeck> Is it possible to have someone get in my computer and fix my problem? I know it's risky and nearly dumb I suppose but this is boring haha
<nerdsquad3210> :D
<hischild> erUSUL, hmm ... let me have a look :-)
<ere4sli> hak5fan, edit - preferences - desktop - show desktop icons
<Warfy> yeah I know - I was very supprized to have them dissapear
<simplexio> im feeling lucky today.. just enabled compiz :)
<adaptr> what video ?
<hak5fan> ere4si, oh.... not Desktop icones... but I don't have any gtk compatible icon set installed..... the files in the file manager have no icons
<tokyoahead> guys if I want to add a HD to the grub boot menu, how do I find out which HDx,x it is? I only know its the only partition on /dev/sdc1...
<adaptr> tokyoahead: grub itself can tell you if you run it
<hischild> erUSUL, woah ... that looks nice o.O
<adaptr> tokyoahead: but Ubuntu adds disks as required, no need for you to do anything
<tokyoahead> adaptr: so I run grub form the command line?
<adaptr> yes
<sharkp> l3on: ci sei ancora?
<Warfy> nerdsquad3210: It was one drive only - all the other drives are working correctly
<yeara> quit
<nerdsquad3210> setup up a raid
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, have you tried running compiz.real --replace?
<KyleSloderbeck> Nope
<KyleSloderbeck> I'll try that
<nerdsquad3210> what FS are you using ?
<l3on> sharkp: yep
<Warfy> ext2 or 3
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, if that doesn't work, you can run gtk-window-decorator --replace to get things back to normal
<tokyoahead> adaptr: I ran it, how do I ask it to tell me what devices It found?
<sharkp> l3on: (preferisci l'inglese o l'italiano?)
<nerdsquad3210> use rasiserfs its the linux killer FS :P
<pope_> I need help w/ 2 questions: First, on startup I must hit Alt-F1 to boot, and it tells me "kinit: No Resume Disk Image". What is this, and how do I make it stop doing it?  Second, how do I get hibernate/Suspend to work?
<sharkp> :P
<hischild> erUSUL, thanks! i'm gonna check that one out ....
<adaptr> tokyoahead: you *ran* it ? so what did you do ?
<l3on> sharkp: join #ubuntu-it ;)
<sharkp> lol ok
<tokyoahead> adaptr: well its still running :-) I antered "grub" and I hvae that grub> prompt
<sharkp> sso, listen
<Warfy> I might just do that.. but first I need to get those files off the drive before I go formatting it
<sharkp> can you help me about 3d on my ati radeon hd 2600 XT?
<adaptr> tokyoahead: good, now type "root(hd" and TAB
<jk_> can i play warrock on ubuntu?
<soul> hi guys
<soul> im need help
<sharkp> jk_: no..
<cofff> hi''
<tokyoahead> adaptr: that just repeats the current line...
<jk_> but they said there was a version for warrock on ubuntu?
<soul> im need put subtittles in mplayer and totem under video image
<tokyoahead> adaptr: ah I missed a space before the (
<sharkp> jk_: really? So, I don't know...
<adaptr> tokyoahead: yeah, sorry - i always forget that
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: That made it basically so i can't move anything that is opened. No x's in the top right or anything.
<Warfy> on another note - is there a way to stop Gparted scanning for a floppy drive?
<crow> do I need to unistall my intel c++ compiler, before installing gcc?
<ere4sli> hak5fan, that should happen...
<pope_> jk_: What turns up if you google: ubuntu, warrock?
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, ok,  you can run metacity --replace to get those back. did it give any useful errors?
<sharkp> l3on: so?could you help me?
<jk_> some forums come up nad some say click here to download
<tokyoahead> adaptr: so I can see which aone is dev/sdc1?
<bullgard4> Where can one find the definitions applicable to the terms used in /proc/meminfo? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/53182/)
<adaptr> tokyoahead: no, unfortunately grub names them 0, 1, 2...
<tokyoahead> adaptr: ok, so I have to guess and try?
<adaptr> tokyoahead: but you can detect which ones are bootable cq have grub data on them
<jk_> should i try to nstall warrock with the terminal?
<adaptr> tokyoahead: I presume in all this that your new disk has an actual OS on it that you wish to boot ?
<pope_> give it a go, worst it'll do is tell you it couldn't find the package ^_^
<ks3> tokyoahead, check /boot/grub/device.map. it shows which linux devices map to which grub drives
<adaptr> ks3: good one
<nerdsquad3210> i friend of mine told me that if you dont belive in hacker i should try linux ...
<tokyoahead> adaptr: yes I unplugged it during linux setup
 * adaptr never messes with grub anymore, it's hardly ever necessary
<tokyoahead> ks3: thanks I will try that
<nerdsquad3210> i friend of mine told me that if you dont belive in hackers you should try linux ...
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: It said a certain thing was not installed. Would you like me to try that again and see what wasn't installed?
<tokyoahead> ks3: there is only the first HD in there
<jk_> how cna i make my dektop to a giant cube?
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, sure
<tokyoahead> ks3: when I installed grub the other hds were not installed, maye thats why
<adaptr> jk_: crush it in a car compactor, I think
<joff> is anyone any good with bluetooth headset connections? and patient enough to explain something to a newb?
<ks3> tokyoahead, ok. just run grub from the command line and it should update the file
<pope_> hibernate and suspend just kick me to black screen w/ cursor, unable to resume using laptop, any suggestions to fix this?
<jk_> i want to make the screen look like a giant cube that turns
<ompaul> nerdsquad3210, how is that a Ubuntu question - methinks you are offtopic http://www.ubuntu.com and check out the downloads if you want to try it]
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: It has 2 fatal errors..
<ere4sli> jk_, you need to enable desktop effects for that
<tokyoahead> ks3: nah it does not...
<frost0> anyone ever used wine doors?
<pope_> As The Cube Turns, seems like the cheesy pun title of a sure hit web show
<haiha191> 22222
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: fatal : GLX EXT texture from pixmap is mixxing.  Fatal No manageable screens found on display
<joff> frost0: whats your problem, i use it occasionally
<frost0> joff, no problem....just curious if it is worth the install?
<ephracis> question: I just read on phoronix that nexuiz 2.4 has been released. Is there a way for me to follow a package and see when a new release will be packaged for ubuntu?
<jk_> i just got a virus on linux =O
<my> J #ZECHAN
<adaptr> jk_: no you didn't
<mooboo1> jk_, doubt so
<joff> frost0 if you need win apps that you would have to use windows for then yes
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, not sure on that one. do you know if you're using the intel or the i810 X driver?
<pope_> the first sign your OS has gone main stream, virus constructors now target you ^_^
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: yes i am using that
<frost0> joff, how big is the download?
<joff> frost0 not too big if i remember
<joff> frost0 look here www.winehq.com
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: Also, window manager warning " " found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Warfy> ok I figured out how to fix the problem... the drive was not mounted correctly, maybe a bug - so I umount, and then mount again and it came up just fine
<jk_> why cant i watch youtube videos the screen starts going black?
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, they're two different ones... the i810 was the original, but the newer one is intel. You could try switching to the other one...
<frost0> joff, ever used vmware?
<nerdsquad3210> hey new windows will run linux programas nativly :D
<joff> does anyone know how to get a bluetooth headset running for Voip apps?
<jk_> DOES ANYone know y i cant watch youtube videos when flash and java is installed
<nerdsquad3210> no more messing around with linux kernels
<joff> frost0 ive used it in windows to emulate for othe os, but not from linux
<ompaul> !bluetooth | joff
<ubotu> joff: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3: When I switch to the intel driver under System>Administation>Screens and Graphics it doesn't actually save to the new driver.
<ompaul> nerdsquad3210, you are offtopic
<jk_> does anyone know y i cant watch videos come on please =(
<KyleSloderbeck> Jk_ do you have flash installed?
<frost0> joff, is it legal to use windows codecs on wine?
<jk_> kylesloderbeck_ i think so how can i double check?
<nerdsquad3210> apt get gnash --install
<nerdsquad3210> apt get --install gnash
<KyleSloderbeck> jk_ lol, couldn't tell ya, i'm very very new to ubuntu.
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, it can be changed by hand in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but you have to be careful when working with that
<jk_> i just got ubuntu last night
<nerdsquad3210> jk_ is an idiot
<cofff> fuck off
<jk_> fuck you nerd
<nerdsquad3210> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cofff> !cunt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cunt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3 : Would I want to find out how to do that in the forums?
<andreinogiacomi> ciao
<Seveas> there we go...
<joff> frost0 only if you have a legal copy of windows i believe, unless you can use an alternate codec
<andreinogiacomi> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<frost0> joff, i have a legal copy, but if i interpret the law correctly, i still can't use those codecs on ubuntu...right?
<andreinogiacomi> !list
<gcleric> ! list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joff> frost0 do you have the legal copy installed on the same machine?
<ks3> KyleSloderbeck, that would be a bit of a last resort if nothing else works. perhaps someone else knows the "right" way to go about it. i'm a command line geek... :)
<frost0> joff, no...i ditched windows completely about a year ago.
<KyleSloderbeck> ks3 : Thank you.
<joff> if you hold the license for it then you can use it as far as i know, not sure on the implications of it, anyone else want to pitch in on this?
<KyleSloderbeck> Does anyone know how to change my graphics card driver? Every time i change it, it changes right back. <--- dummy
<adaptr> so how did you change it ?
<frost0> joff, it is just a very gray area...i want to undersand the law before i do anything.
<RootyRootRootW00> HI, I've broken some of my packages, how do I fix them?
<joff> frost0 then i suggest you search the legal portion of microsofts website
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<frost0> joff, fun ! :)
<joff> frost0 oh yes, billy boy and his rules :)
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, in a terminal type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scraga2> what's the audio program that has the ipod plugin?
<Warfy> what is the best way to automatically backup files to another drive... not a raid, and also get it to automatically backup on boot and as soon as a file is added or changed
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, and choose the vid driver at the appropriate window
<brobostigon> !backup | Warfy
<ubotu> Warfy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : I did that in the terminal and it asks for my password and i hit enter (have no password) and it just brings the kyle@kyle-laptop up again.
<joff> frost0 just a sugestion but if you want to cover all bases you could install the windows os with virualbox and run what you need through that, as its a full version it cannot be contested
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : nevermind it brought it up.
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, your user should have a password - the login password
<frost0> joff, hold on...what is the command for free space?
<_Oz_> I have a window that won't close.  How can I find the process and kill it in the terminal?
<frost0> joff, again* via terminal.
<joff> ok i can get my machine to talk to the headset, unfortuanatly i cannot get it to run as an audio device
<_Oz_> I mainly need the command to "list all processes" and then I think I type "kill (ID)"
<Xk2c> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brobostigon> frost0: df -h
<frost0> brobostigon, thx
<frost0> joff, i have 8.6 gb free.
<ere4si> _Oz_,   top    in the terminal is the command - then hit   k   then type the pid
<frost0> joff, is that enough?
<_Oz_> ere4si: thanks
<joff> should be enough if you just use it for basic apps
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : I did that and chose the driver Intel which is the one I wanted now i'm at the 2nd screen and at the bottom it says ok.  I can't hit enter though.
<ere4si> _Oz_, there is a panel app called force quit that I use for that - it's easier
<frost0> joff, no 3d support....correct?
<hischild> erUSUL, checked out some lives demo's ... that's seriously amazing .. that's _exactly_ what i was lookin for
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, hit tab then enter
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : lol, i'm such a noob. Now it has bus identifier. Says PCI 0:2:0
<simplexio> does anyone have idea why mplayer dies when compiz is enabled
<joff> frost0 have a look http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, just select the defaults it brings up except maybe screen resolution
<simplexio> mplayer video driver is xv
<brobostigon> simplexio: run mplayer from terminal and see what errors are produced
<joff> frost0 i havent used any of them in a while however i do run Warcraft in Wine
<frost0> joff, any good free games that run in wine....like warrock?
<s0u][ight> hello my keyboard and touchpad stopped working with ubuntu :|
<s0u][ight> they don't even work with the live cd
<joff> frost0 whatever free games you can find that run in windows run in wine
<larson9999> frost0, there a good free games that run with native linux
<joff> frost0 thats the whole point of it :)
<s0u][ight> at boot i can choose between my installations with arrows etc. but after it i have nothing that works
<frost0> larson9999, i've bet i've played them all..
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : I am at the resolution now.  I'm on a widescreen but not sure which one to choose
<cyrusjunior> frost0, Have you tried the open source of SimCity classic?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | s0u][ight
<ubotu> s0u][ight: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<larson9999> frost0, oh, then you've got to spend your time more wisely :)
<frost0> cyrusjunior, isn't like ttd or something
<frost0> larson9999, no, just
<frost0> larson9999, add
<joff> oh simcity, now theres something i havent seen in a long time, i might have to dig it out
<bullgard4> Where can one find the definitions applicable to the terms used in /proc/meminfo? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/53182/)
<dooglus> how do I set the DPI of the X display?
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, it will have selected what is suited to your card - if there isn't one you really want hit enter
<frost0> A.D.D.
<xidarian> i have a CSV file with the 2 letter abreviations for the states in it, its over 300 lines and i need a way to replace the 2 letter abreviations with the state names, i also want to be able ot repeat the process on future csv files
<s0u][ight> what does it have to do with my boot options?
<xidarian> how exactly would i do tat?
<cyrusjunior> frost0, ttd? Sorry I don't know that acronym.
<xidarian> *that
<david_> hello
<s0u][ight> the live cd did the same thing
<frost0> cyrus, huh...maybe different game.....what are you talking about :)
<s0u][ight> it never did something like that before
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : ok, i'm finished doing that. It has also created a backup it says. Do I need to restart or has it already done its thing?
<cyrusjunior> frost0, it is all good =). I am going to eat breakfast. Later everyone.
<ompaul> bullgard4, in the source for the kernel and the kernel newbies mailing list archive - it is all good stuff
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, ctrl+alt+bksp to restart x and login
<frost0> cyrusjunior, bye.
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : Ok thank you.
<ere4si> k
<kasi> hi, i keep disconnecting from my wireless network.. and the only way to get it back is by rebooting my computer, can anyone help me?
<_Oz_> question: is there a good disk management tool that lets me easily see how much data is stored on all my hard drives (and can then show you directories in order of descending size so I can find where the "big stuff" is?
<_Oz_> )
<simplexio> pah. now it works, thoght X died for somereason
<obfusco> xidarian: you could write a script to do that...
<jrib> _Oz_: accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<ere4si> _Oz_, I have disk usage analyser in my menu
<_Oz_> perfect
<_Oz_> thanks
<frost0> is it possible to get cedega for free (legal) ?
<ompaul> bullgard4, you need to attack google with a definitions /proc/meminfo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procfs can help some, be aware there is some speculation that tells you that some of what you read is not what it appears to be documented at
<ompaul> s/at/as
<brobostigon> frost0: yes, use wine,the both use wine
<_Oz_> anyone here use mediamaster?
<frost0> brobostigon, but, isn't there a cvs release? of cedega which is better for games?
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, is it better now?
<brobostigon> frost0: no idea
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, What Does This Mean?  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.14.1-1ubuntu1) but 2.15.6-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : It is running on the new driver thank you. But I still get the error when I try to enable visual effects.
<simplexio> brobostigon: now it dies when i try enable fullscreen: [Mixer] No hardware mixing, inserting volume filter.  0%  1.2% 1 0 86% X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)1.2% 1 0 73%
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: it probably means you have been mixing repositories
<subtle> Hey, is it possible to count the number of files in a directory with lftp?
<eifzon> hm, what is wrong with my jailed user? I am trying to start irssi. I have copied all the irssi files that are needed to the jail, I get this error: http://www.pastebin.ca/924557
<larson9999> frost0, for me it's political.  i decided not to play games that don't support linux.  i make an exception for old games like dos games and c64 stuff.  but i barely have time to play one game through a year :)
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: I installed a .deb for my new iPod. How do I fix it then?
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, was it the i810 driver - that is 2d
<brobostigon> simplexio: no idea, no experience wih mplayer, sorry
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: what did you install exactly
<s0u][ight> hello my keyboard and touchpad stopped working with ubuntu :| can someone help me?
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : I was on the i810 driver and switched the the Intel  - Experimental modsetting one.
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: libgpod2_0.5.3+actually0.6.0-0.1_i386.deb for my new 80gig ipod classic.
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : I did notice my monitor says Model:Custom 1 not sure if that means anything with these problems.
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, shouldn't - do you know the card model?
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the result of 'apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev libc6 libc6-dev'
<xidarian_> i have a CSV file with the 2 letter abreviations for the states in it, its over 300 lines and i need a way to replace the 2 letter abreviations with the state names, i also want to be able ot repeat the process on future csv files without much work, what would i use to do this
<subtle> Anybody who knows how to count the Nr of Files inside a directory via lftp?
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: I haven't (to my knowlegde) touched my sources list, am working on other pastebin
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : yes, it is 945G
<jrib> xidarian_: I'd go with python, it has a csv module.  But any scripting language you are comfortable with would work
<kasi> is there a known problem with wireless network on 7.10? i keep disconnecting after a few hours, and i cant reconnect unless i reboot my computer.
<simplexio> if someone else has problems with mplayer, use x11 driver it seems to work now
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57926/
<brobostigon> kasi: what card,usb adaptor, and or chipset do you use??
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, getting a link for that
<arnath> anyone know if the laptop harddisk problem has been fixed yet? (the one where the harddisk spins up & down too much, causing it to die earlier)
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57928/
<kasi> brobostigon: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: you cut off the top on the first one
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib oh - am fixing
<brobostigon> kasi: what chipset does it use??
<kasi> brobostigon: intel
<brobostigon> kasi: i need to the chipset type, more specific please??
<xidarian_> jrib: thanks, i dont' wanna use a whole scripting language or i'd try php, i was hoping htere was something designed for doing find an replace in files
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: anyway, I see the problem.  You have a libc6 version installed that is not the gutsy version in the repos.  Why?
<jrib> xidarian_: sed
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57929/
<apurva> help help help!
<brobostigon> kasi: look it up in lsusb and dmesg
<xidarian_> jrib: oh, ok, i'll look into that
<apurva> what to do with "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'" error?
<kasi> brobostigon: is it the bus info?
<obfusco> xidarian_: you could probably also do it with a macro in open office
<ere4si> KyleSloderbeck, here's a link for the effects - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652714
<RootyRootRootW00> It must have been in that debian package I installed. I couldn't compile the ipod patch so I googled up a .deb. Obviously wrong to do.
<Mez> Can anyone tell me how to verify if a file was the one installed by apt-get or whether it's been overwritten? (think I might have been rootkitted)
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: It must have been in that debian package I installed. I couldn't compile the ipod patch so I googled up a .deb. Obviously wrong to do.
<brobostigon> kasi: the chipst type and model. use dmesg in your terminal to look that up.
<apurva> hello everone!
<apurva> please help me
<xidarian_> obfusco: i was thinking about that, bu ti need something i can move to a command line only linux computer if i need to
<_Oz_> !ask | apurva
<ubotu> apurva: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KyleSloderbeck> ere4si : Thank you very much for the help! Very appreciated.
<ubuntu252> does anybody know if yast work correctly in ubuntu?
<ere4si> k
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: you can try downgrading, but if that was not the only thing you installed, then there is no way to tell how much your system is broken
<apurva> hello ere4si!
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: make backups
<ere4si> hi
<_Oz_> Yeah, ere4si is a great resource
<apurva> need some help.....
<_Oz_> Very helpful fella.
<bullgard4> ompaul: I have found the definitions asked for in my kernel sources. Thank you very much. --  But I do not understand your remark: "- it is all good stuff." Can you please say it other words so that I can comprehend what you mean.
<obfusco> xidarian_: ahh, then sed + a shell script or php would be better
<brobostigon> ubuntu252: yast is suse only,
<ere4si> talk me up some more pls :)
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: when you say downgrading, you mean reinstall gutsy?
<Floi> although I've installed the ugly codec packages my totem player doesn't want to play my dvd
<_Oz_> ere4si: how do you do it, man?  You're constantly here helping people.
<apurva> i get this.... "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'"
<s0u][ight> hello my keyboard and touchpad stopped working with ubuntu :| can someone help me?
<xidarian_> obfusco: i was thinking bash script and sed
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: no, 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION'
<ubuntu252> brobostigon: yeas, but actually there are a por
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: ah
<ubuntu252> sorry: a port in debian
<ere4si> _Oz_, just interested :)
<apurva> using nvidia drivers
 * _Oz_ votes ere4si for Man of the Year
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: can you tell me which pacakage version I should use?
<apurva> helloooo
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: the one in the repos.  Look at your apt-cache policy output
<Floi> help?
<kasi> brobostigon:  RTL8101e at 0xf8826000, 00:1b:24:82:b8:cf, XID 34000000 IRQ
<ubuntu252> brobostigon: there is a ported version of yast in debian, but i don't know if it works in ubuntu
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: ok, am looking
<brobostigon> kasi: i am not familier with that one,
<apurva> u there ere4si? kindly help me :(
<kasi> brobostigon: ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mp.ubuntu1
<aaw> padang
<brobostigon> ubuntu252: try it and see
<ere4si> apurva, one min pls
<apurva> ok :)
<brobostigon> kasi: no familier with it, sorry
<cvega> any good alternative of winamp for ubuntu (except XMMS ?)
<kasi> brobostigon: ok, thanks anyway
<ompaul> bullgard4, it is good to read and know these things
<brobostigon> cvega: audacious
<cvega> thank you
<frost0> when i install virtual box, do i have to give it a virtual partition?
<s0u][ight> the virtual machine yes
<bullgard4> ompaul: Ah, now I understand your remark in the given context. --  Thank you very much again.
<_Oz_> frost0: yes, but you do it within virtualbox...  visit us in #vbox for mre
<_Oz_> more, rather
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: when I select uninstall lib6 thru synaptic, It wants to take everything off my system
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: that's not what I suggested you do
<jrib> RootyRootRootW00: use the command I gave you
<ompaul> RootyRootRootW00, that would be correct, and expected behaviour
<cvega> woo, brilliant player. thanks a bunch
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: oh, sorry
<ere4si> chazco, seen the manual? - http://www.softmaker.net/down/tm2006manual_en.pdf
<ere4si> apurva,  what's up?
<chazco> ere4si - Had a look, cant find anything for this issue
<ere4si> k
<apurva> hi ere4si
<ompaul> cvega, try rythmnbox the default player
<lazynano> hi there!
<ere4si> hi apurva
<apurva> i am getting this messege when i try to run a game "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<apurva> "
<apurva> what should i do?
<lazynano> can somebody help me to configure mi vpn connection like the one i have in win?
<ere4si> apurva, you may need a better vid driver
<ompaul> apurva, that would be your video driver - what kind of video card have you got?
<apurva> i have installed the latest nvidia drivers
<chazco> ere4si - It seems to be something to do with Ubuntu and the msfonts. In OO without them everything is too big, but installed it works fine. In Textmaker without them everything works fine, but with them its too small. I need them installed for other stuff, but prefer TM over OO...
<myScreenNameIsDi> has anybody ever successfully got nvidia driver working with 8800 GT
<apurva> my laptop has integrated nvidia driver 6000 series
<wols_> myScreenNameIsDi: sure but the ones in gutsy won't work
<ere4si> chazco: that does seem strange
<wols_> back when gutsy came out there was no 8800gt in existence yet
<myScreenNameIsDi> shall i got back to fiesty
<wols_> if it wasn't out with gutsy how could the drivers  from feisty help? do youe ver think for a bit?
<chazco> ere4si - Yep... i'd like to try on another distribution but dont have enough internet data allowance left to download one :)
<wols_> you can wait for hardy, do a backport of hardy's drievrs, etc
<lazynano> can somebody please please help me to configure mi vpn connection like the one i have in win?
<wols_> !anyone | lazynano
<ubotu> lazynano: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apurva> ompal i installed the driver using restricted drivers manager
<mcp_> does ubuntu have some kind of "online installer"? Where i only need to download a small start-install application, and all the install data is fetched from the net?
<jrib> !minimal | mcp_
<ubotu> mcp_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ere4si> chazco: with fonts being fonts they should resize like all the others - did you put the msfonts in the same dir as all the rest?
<lazynano> can anynone please help me configuring my vpn connection like the one i'm using in win?
<mcp_> jrib, thanks
<myScreenNameIsDi> my driver manager has it enabled but not in use
<RootyRootRootW00> jrib: I hate being ignorant but I'm stuck. What am I looking for? policy output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57931/
<ompaul> apurva, have you restarted your X session since you enabled it?
<ere4si> apurva, what brand and model notebook?
<myScreenNameIsDi> many times
<chazco> ere4si - Installed them via msttcorefonts
<ompaul> gareth restart your X session
<ere4si> chazco: k
<chazco> ere4si - Also tried placing them in the applications own fonts folder... same issue
<myScreenNameIsDi> ompaul ive done that several times
<lazynano> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<claybustr> besides, you addressed your question to NOT anyone
<lazynano> does anyone?
<RootyRootRootW00> claybustr: lol
<icedtea> can you run the server disto off the download cd?
<zero_> hey is there a way to have lighting and other power settings turn down when i run my latop on JUST battery power?
<icedtea> like the desktop cd that is
<lazynano> DOES ANYNONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY VPN CONNECTION???
<apurva> ompaul how do i restart xserver? there is one more problem.... when i restart my system, the resolution reverts to 800x600
<wols_> !CAPS
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ompaul> apurva, you got the wrong driver
<zero_> lazynano, what is your problem?
<obfusco> lazynano: what you are looking for is pptp, fairly easy to set up in gutsy, but i haven't done it recently google up a howto
<wols_> lazynano: you just managed to get ignored by the people who are most likely to help you. congratulations!
<ompaul> !resolution | apurva ( myScreenNameIsDi
<ubotu> apurva ( myScreenNameIsDi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lazynano> i can't fix the right parameters and i does not connect to my isp have to figure out wich parameters i have to enter
<apurva> ompaul it was downloaded and installed automatically by restricted drivers manager
<icedtea> anyone install the server edition off the download cd?
<lazynano> encrypting compressing dns etc
<apurva> thanx ubotu i have done that
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<ompaul> apurva, then perhaps that mode of operation is not available and the bot was instructed to tell you that by me
<moimiolos> oi
<apurva> ok :)
<zero_> so, is there anyone here that can help me with power management?
<ompaul> !pt | moimiolos
<ubotu> moimiolos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<moimiolos> obrigado
<apurva> ompaul so is there any solution to it
<ompaul> apurva, no idea I gave you the two things that help most X users
<apurva> ok thanks ompaul
<wols_> apurva: pastebin your xorg.conf
<obfusco> lazynano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4426912 looks something like what you are talking about
<apurva> wols_ # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<apurva> #
<apurva> # This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<apurva> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
<apurva> #
<apurva> # You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
<apurva> # For example:
<apurva> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<apurva> Section "Files"
<apurva> EndSection
<wols_> ompaul: please quiet him
<apurva> Section "Module"
<apurva> 	Load		"glx"
<apurva> 	Load		"v4l"
<apurva> EndSection
<apurva> Section "InputDevice"
<apurva> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<wols_> apurva: I said pastebin. lclose your IRC NOW
<ompaul> !pastbin apurva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin apurva - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zero_> so, is there anyone here that can help me with power management? i use my laptop for work (trying to get more clients to switch to Ubuntu) but it keeps almost dying on me
<wols_> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> zero_: acpi would do what you want usually
<wols_> for starters, is acpid running?
<wols_> apurva: now give us the url
<zero_> wols_, how do i get it to work?
<sarixe> hi, i just realized my core 2 duo is 64-bit.  would it make sense to stay on an x86 system, or got to x86-64 and run a 32bit emulation layer type thing?
<apurva> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57933/
<ompaul> !bootoptions | zero_ (you might find this useful)
<ubotu> zero_ (you might find this useful): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zero_> thanks ompaul
<wols_> apurva: do you want any mode except 1440x900?
<Mr_Psychopath> Hello
<wols_> sarixe: how much RAM do you have?
<sarixe> 3gb
<wols_> sarixe: that is an ODD number
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, I need to downgrade libc6 from 2.7-5ubuntu2(now) to 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (gutsy-updates). How do I do this?
<sarixe> meh
<Mr_Psychopath> Go to Synaptic
<Mr_Psychopath> click "Packages"
<sarixe> so what does that mean?
<wols_> sarixe: do you 4GB and only 3G are currently usable?
<Mr_Psychopath> then "Force Version"
<sarixe> no, i have 3gb
<apurva> wols_ i set the display to 1280x800
<wols_> RootyRootRootW00: you cannot downgrade with apt
<sarixe> i know this because i ordered it this way
<wols_> RootyRootRootW00: only manually. why do you have 2.7-5?
<ompaul> RootyRootRootW00, it is so core to the os that it would be faster to backup all your data and do a fresh install
<Mr_Psychopath> That's not true, I've downgraded through Synaptic before.
<wols_> apurva: is your LCD using that res natively?
<RootyRootRootW00> wols_: I was trying to get my new ipod classic to work and farked eveything up
<wols_> Mr_Psychopath: apt doesn't support downgrades
<BigDaddy> Good Morning all. This is not an Ubuntu specific question really. I am wanting to make a simple modification to a metacity window decoration. I can't fund much on this. Is there an IRC channel for this?
<RootyRootRootW00> ompaul: Really? That bad. I'll do it if necessary
<Mr_Psychopath> Wols_: But synaptic does.
<apurva> wols_ :no it gets reverted to 800x600
<wols_> Mr_Psychopath: it cannot. the debs are the same
<moimiolos> can you see me?
<moimiolos> excuse me
<ompaul> RootyRootRootW00, you really have no alternative
<ompaul> moimiolos, we can
<moimiolos> thanks
<Mr_Psychopath> wols: I've done it many times before, it's called "Force Version"
<Lunar_Lamp> !mod_perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> Mr_Psychopath: what if a config file changed? debconf will NOT be able o deal with it,breaking your system
<ompaul> Mr_Psychopath, not with libc you won't
<Mr_Psychopath> wols: Good point.
<wols_> Mr_Psychopath: that is not a downgrade. and if you aren't careful you break your ubuntu
<Mr_Psychopath> er
<Mr_Psychopath> Alright, you've got me there.
<sarixe> wols_ : is it bad that i have 3gb?  because i know i don't have 4
<RootyRootRootW00> ompaul. Thanks: Do I use the regular gutsy CD or the Alternative CD?
<wols_> sarixe: not bad, just odd. x86-64 usually gets useful at 4GB since that is an amount a normal 32bit install usually can't use. for a desktop 64bit is a hassle since theris no java plugin or flash plugin
<ompaul> RootyRootRootW00, your call both give the same end result
<wols_> sarixe: ubuntu itself works but some prorpietary stuff doesn't
<sarixe> wols_ : so it's probably better to stay in 32-bit then?
<wols_> sarixe: yes
<ompaul> sarixe, 32bit with 4G on board and loose the last few k
<Lunar_Lamp> Gah, what's the mod_perl package for ubuntu called?
<sarixe> wols_ : alright, thanks
<RootyRootRootW00> ompaul: What is the bash command to list all my hard drive partitions? I think I put my home folder on a seperate partition
<icedtea> anyone install the server edition off the download cd?
<wols_> sarixe: do you have onboard graphics or a vga card?
<wols_> !anyone | icedtea
<ubotu> icedtea: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> RootyRootRootW00: df  or fdisk -l
<sarixe> wols_ : i definitely remember ordering only 3gb, and it's a laptop with nvidia 8600gt
<moimiolos> how can i register my nick?
<ompaul> RootyRootRootW00, btw loose that nick it is  just silly - see wols_ on that one ahd df -h if you want it in human readable form
<ompaul> !register | moimiolos
<ubotu> moimiolos: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<icedtea> anyone install the server edition off the download cd? is it like the live cd? can you drop down to a tty and ran cmdline utilities like iptables?
<RootyRootRootW00> wols_ Thanks, is working
<obfusco> Lunar_Lamp: aptitude search mod-perl
<XenSA> anybody use vinagre for vnc?
<Lunar_Lamp> obfusco, gah, I've searched for mod_perl and modperl :-(
<wols_> sarixe: a i386 cpu can use up to 4GB. however it also needs to accomodate your 8600gt. so for your the usable memory with 4GB would be 4GB-size of 8600gt memory under 32bit
<obfusco> Lunar_Lamp: yah, took me a moment too
<moimiolos> thanks
<sarixe> icedtea : go to a tty by pressing: ctrl-alt-f#, # being the tty number
<moimiolos>  !register | moimiolos
<ePax> How do i convert .ogg to .avi?
<wols_> but since you "Only" have 3GB you can use all of your 3GB. e.g. I ahve a 512MB 8600gt and can only use 3.5GB
<ompaul> !3rdparty | RootyRootRootWoo
<ubotu> RootyRootRootWoo: Packages contained in 3rd party repositories are not included in Ubuntu for a reason. Whether this be poor packaging standards, bugs or malicious authors. You should trust the maintainers of these repositories before using them. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297814 for consequences.
<icedtea> sarixe: doesn't work for the live desktop cd on 7.10, does it work for the server cd?
<wols_> ePax: ogg is a audio container, avi is a video container.. apples and oranges
<obfusco> ePax: unless you mean .ogm or .ogv
<ePax> wols actually its video
<sarixe> icedtea : it should have worked...
<wols_> ePax: then it's ogm
<KojiroS> i like apples and oragnes ^_^
<ePax> No its ogg
<jen> hi
<wols_> ePax: "file  file.ogg"
<KojiroS> i dont like oggs, :( i like eggs though :)
<wols_> ePax: run that. what does it say?
<ePax> wols_: Yes file.ogg
<sarixe> wols_ : so you're saying that if i had 4gb, i would have some lost memory, but since i have 3gb, it's all usable?
<ompaul> !offtopic | KojiroS
<ubotu> KojiroS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<icedtea> sarixe: I just get a blank screen, then I can't switch back, tried a few computers with different hardware, same result
<wols_> ePax: the extension is irrelevant in linux. what does the "file" command say=?
<wols_> sarixe: yes
<ePax> wols_: I can play it on my VLC or Mplayer as video but i want to convert it to avi
<sarixe> icedtea : try a few different f buttons
<sarixe> wols_ : alright, then i'll just stay on 32-bit, thanks
<ePax> wols_: I dont get you actually
<wols_> ePax: vlc and mplayer play audio files too. either you asnwer my question or stop talking to me please
<wols_> ePax: there is a command named "file"
<KojiroS> gomene, i actually have a problem installing modem drivers on ubuntu linux 7.10 says cannot find specific directory :(
<ePax> wols_: I use record my desktop and it saves files as .ogg
<wols_> ePax: stop talking to me"
<ompaul> !winmodem | KojiroS
<ubotu> KojiroS: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ePax> ?
<TelnetManta> How can I change GRUB to boot from my first partition instead of my second?
<wols_> TelnetManta: edit your memu.lst
<TelnetManta> I have the grub files on both partitions
<obfusco> ePax: it shouldnt use ogg, but for converting you can use mencoder or vlc
<Roooty> ompaul: Can you please tell me which partition I'm going to install gutsy onto? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57937/
<ePax> wols_: Then why did you answer at first place
<KojiroS> yep got all the drivers and verfied what modem i have, installing through terminal is the prblem :(
<icedtea> sarixe: tried that. its very strange.
<wols_> TelnetManta: you mean laod grub itself from 1st partition? man grub-install
<ePax> obfusco: Shall i use other extention when recording?
<ompaul> ePax, you have not worked with the user who was helping you, the info they asked for you did not reply with
<TelnetManta> wols_: I can boot my second partition but it still reads the /boot folder from my second.
<wols_> TelnetManta: you need to reinstall rgub basically
<TelnetManta> wols_: I mean I can boot my FIRST partition but it uses the files from the second
<wols_> TelnetManta: no other way. see grub-install for example
<TelnetManta> k
<TelnetManta> kk
<ePax> ompaul: I didnt get his point at first about "file" something. Whatever
<XenSA> anyone can help with vinagre not connecting to vnc sessions ?
<ePax> ompaul: Thnx for help anyways
<ompaul> ePax, he told you it was a command - file thefileyouwerelookingat.ogg
<panfist> in the wikipedia description of AIGLX they say it works like this: "This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol." Does this mean if I have an ubuntu server with no 3d graphics, and a desktop with 3d graphics, I can remote into the server and play 3d games on the server but rendered locally?
<moimiolos> :)
<wols_> panfist: of course
<Pirate_Hunter> hi trying to get epsxe to work  for the kids but for some reason after following the instructions and changing the directory I cant seem to get it to work... who is in the mood to help me figure out the problem?
<wols_> X is fully network transparent
<ompaul> Roooty, /dev/sda4   is not to be formatted but to be honest I would back up the useful data and format it again and start from there
<wols_> !ask | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<obfusco> ePax: look up a howto for mencoder, should have all that you need
<ompaul> Roooty, if you use a "new" username I could justify not formatting that partition
<panfist> wols_ ok im going to try something crazy. i want to play dungeon keeper 2, which doesnt run very well on XP but my server is ubuntu, and dungeon keeper works fine in wine. i'm going to try to remote into my server to play dungeon keeper over RDMCP/AIGLX/WINE
<cew_xmp_imoet> hai
<wols_> panfist: good luck
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: kk I explained the problem can you help
<Roooty> ompaul: of course! will back up all data (is easy with multiple hds).
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: no you did not. until you do no one can help
<cew_xmp_imoet> oi
<cew_xmp_imoet> celine dion
<XenSA> i cannot connect to a vnc session with vinagre but xncviewer works fine any one have same problem..
<panfist> wols_ how do i know i'm using AIGLX?
<Roooty> ompual: waaait: you mean my XChat name or my ubuntu login? what is wrong w/ either?
<wols_> cew_xmp_imoet: do you have a ubuntu related problem
<cew_xmp_imoet> yes
<wols_> panfist: your xorg log will tell you. but to be hones I have no clue if xming supports 3D. I doubt it
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: hmm tru you make snese, basically the file that has been unzipped has instructions to follow but all it requires is that I change the epsexe directory based upon my /, well i done that and still cnat get it to work - hope that helps
<ompaul> Roooty, that makes more sense have fun
<panfist> wols_ ahhh i see
<youtux> hi, is there a method that permit me to share the sound card on my desktop in lan with my laptop?
<wols_> !doesn't work | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<panfist> wols_ what about some other method of remote desktop like cygwin
<Roooty> ompaul: will do!
<cew_xmp_imoet> i dont what talking about
<wols_> panfist: that uses xming. I'd try to run virtualbox on windows and linux inside that. it supposedtly has hardware3D now for guests. you could try it
<wols_> youtux: some network sound daemon. most advanced is pulseaudio which will be in hardy
<XenSA> does any one here use vinagre for vnc sessions???
<ompaul> Roooty, and drop by before you start breaking stuff - btw do this first - update all your systems
<wols_> !anyone | XenSA
<ubotu> XenSA: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<panfist> wols_ from the wiki article: xming now comes with mesa3d support...that's opengl right?
<wok> how can i list all the existing users via terminal?
<youtux> is it to difficult to do?
<wols_> panfist: software3D.... tho for dungeonkeeper it might work if your CPU is good enough
<wols_> yell0w: advanced imho, yes
<panfist> wols_ the CPU of my server or the clien
<wols_> youtux: advanced imho, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: there are two files "install.sh" which links up to "start_epsexe.sh" which runs the .exe of psx. On both files I have edited the directories however when I click on start_epsxe and run it from terminal it basically just opens and shuts terminal... cnat expain any better than this :(
<cew_xmp_imoet> oi
<cew_xmp_imoet> oi
<cew_xmp_imoet> help me
<wols_> panfist: X server. that's where it displays. and don't even thing to try under a 100Mbit connection
<youtux> thank you..
<wols_> ompaul: can you lease "help" cew_xmp_imoet to be ontopic?
<obfusco> wok: all existing users or all logged in users?
<wols_> *please
<panfist> wols_ it's gigabit and the xserver is running on a 3.4ghz dualcore penryn
<jpatrick> !ask | cew_xmp_imoet
<ubotu> cew_xmp_imoet: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nettow>  i just re-installed 7.10 but
<nettow>  I have no sound....
<nettow>  It worked before
<wols_> panfist: chances are good :)
<wok> obfusco: all existing users
<panfist> wols_ i'll give it a shot and let you know if I can get it working soon
<ompaul> wols_, ack
<cew_xmp_imoet> woi help me
<ompaul> !help | cew_xmp_imoet
<ubotu> cew_xmp_imoet: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chiwawa_42> may someone explain me why this idea : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2179/ gets negative votes ? Is that because only home users and geeks are around or because it has a serious flaw ?
<BurningPanda> hi people. im having problems to show a videofile on my tv from a ubuntu .  anyone that can point me into the right direcction?
<cew_xmp_imoet> bukan itun
<wols_> BurningPanda: tvout works at all?
<obfusco> wok: the file /etc/passwd holds user info
<scuizi> Pirate_Hunter: so you downloaded a program and unpacked/unzipped it into a directory.. sounds like it needs install  try "sh install.sh" or ./install.sh to see what happens
<BurningPanda> wols_ im not sure
<wok> obfusco: thanks
<wols_> ompaul: did he insult your mother?
<lunks> How do I know what modules are being used by the kernel? I believe there are 3 wireless drivers that can be used for my wireless card, and I'd like to know which is being used
<ompaul> wols_, no idea
<wols_> BurningPanda: that's the first step. done by editing xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> scuizi: i have done all that I guess its better if i used pastebin with the read me and sample of both files, well give me a sec to post them
<brobostigon> lunks: dmesg should tell you what driver is connected to your adaptor
<MDK332211> Do I just sudo apt-get install vncserver to install a VNC server?
<lunks> brobostigon, dahhh yes it should, i completely forgot it =) thank you
<scuizi> Pirate_Hunter: k
<ere4si> lunks: there is lsmod
<BurningPanda> wols_ where is this file located
<BurningPanda> ?
<wols_> BurningPanda: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols_> but google for a howto first
<wols_> BurningPanda: if you mess it up you don't have X anymore
<BurningPanda> howto conect tv to ubuntu?
<BurningPanda> what would be the searchstring?
<ompaul> !mythtv | BurningPanda
<Devourer> Is there something similar to Windows Movie Maker for Ubuntu?
<ubotu> BurningPanda: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<scuizi> BurningPanda: use www.google.com/linux to narrow search to linux items..  try tv out on ubuntu
<s0u][ight> people i can't get my keyboard and touchpad working on my laptop after grub loading can someone help me?
<Bad_boy> ls -a
<ere4si> s0u][ight, what model notebook?
<snypzz> what kind of laptop
<s0u][ight> hp
<s0u][ight> it normally worked
<s0u][ight> but just after a reboot it stopped working
<snypzz> how old hp
<s0u][ight> less then a year
<jtravnick> has anytbody loaded 7.10 on an acer aspire 3000?
<s0u][ight> hp g5002 ea
<amenado> s0u][ight-> you have the old xorg.conf ? use that to recover
<ompaul> !anyone | jtravnick
<ubotu> jtravnick: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see who does!
<s0u][ight> :| i can't use my keyboard and my touchpad after the grub menu
<bazhang> jtravnick: you having any issues or just curious
<s0u][ight> how can i change those?
<amenado> s0u][ight-> you did some kind of upgrade?
<jtravnick> bazhang, curious right now debating on eather using ubuntu or fedora8 on it
<s0u][ight> yes to hardy but that's not the problem cuz i upgraded a while ago
<s0u][ight> my old an new kernel both givve the same result
<Aranel> Why Ubuntu using NVIDIA Driver 100.14.19 instead of 169.12.xx ?
<amenado> !who | s0u][ight
<ubotu> s0u][ight: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jtravnick> bazhang, have fedora6 on it right now was wondering if I would run into issues
<bazhang> jtravnick: just a second let me check something
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: will you finally properly descirbe what errors/problems you have? in detail?
<snypzz> running 7.10 on a DELL did you run the updates on 7.10
<Pirate_Hunter> cna someone look at the pastebin and help me workout why epsxe refuses to work - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57940/
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: good start
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: pls look at my hyperlink as it shows what ive been trying to do
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> a good summary is another thing to do..explain man
<ompaul> !id | cew_xmp_imoet
<ubotu> cew_xmp_imoet: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: still no error of what you see
<bazhang> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/acer-aspire-3000-ubuntu-gutsy.html jtravnick there is probably something there about fedora 8 as well ;]
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: what is the FULL filename of that .sh file?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: and the FULL path of the "epsxe" (whout .sh) binary?
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: cant explain any better than that the directories have been changed as stated on the read me file and when i click on the start_epsxe file it open terminal quickly and shuts it down and i cnat even read if theer are any messages, its supposed to run epsxe
<jtravnick> bazhang, thanks didnt see that link but than i was looking around in the forum at the time i thought about putting it on the laptop
<kestaz> how wih dia draw mysql tables ?
<kestaz> DIA
<kestaz> which tool to use to draw mysql tables ?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: the directory should be /home/suzzy/ePSXE and thats what ive done
<wols_> kestaz: why draw them?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> can you edit with vi that start_epsxe file?
<kestaz> wols_: it's possible with DIA ?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: I didn't ask wht the dir should be, I ask where the files I asked about are. are they in there. yes or no?
<s0u][ight> amenado can u help?
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: im using gedit to edit it
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: yes there are in there they came already premade
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> what is the very first line?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: open a terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: done
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: run "start_epsxe.sh"
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: huh? what line?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: no line. igore it. it has /bin/bash there just fine
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> you said you were in edit mode of the script, then i am looking for /bin/bash  and add -x  to put it in debug mode, so when you run it, it displays step by step
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: all i get is the error message command not found, any ideas
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: so what does it put out?
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, take help from one not two people you will be confused
<wols_> yes. ls -l /usr/local/bin/start*
<amenado> s0u][ight-> is there a safe mode selection? try that
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul: im currently following wols but amenado si trying to help
<s0u][ight> ok
<s0u][ight> brb
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> you can follow him, am adding extra value added feature, so you see what happens when you execute
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: do you want me to do that ls -l /usr/local/bin/start* or is that for someone else
<GiddyKong> hey how would i go about installing xwinwrap?
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out how to enable aiglx? anything i search for aiglx in google comes up for edgy and older
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: it'S for you
<wols_> panfist: what xserver?
<prashant> my bluetooth not detect in other system having other os
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: no such directory or file found, i think something i did went wrong
<panfist> wols_ im sorry that was a bad question...i'll have some stuff to pastebin in a sec
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: ls -l /usr/local/bin  does that exist?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: nope
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: you need to copy oyour start_epsxe.sh file to /usr/local/bin
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: mkdir /usr/loca/bin  (you need to be root)
<ele-mugv_> application for .mdf/.mds images?
<prashant> my bluetooth not detect in other system having other os
<wols_> ele-mugv_: none
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: local/bin exists not the start part as you mentioned
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: we only support ubuntu, not "other os"
<ele-mugv_> lol..
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: local/bin is nonsense. does /usr/local/bin exist? it should
<wols_> prashant: we only support ubuntu, not "other os"
<ele-mugv_> iso to mds/mdf converters?
<prashant> ya my os is ubuntu
<prashant> hi wols
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: /usr/local/bin exists and it holds a vidalia file
<ele-mugv_> iso to mds/mdf converters?
<ere4si> ele-mugv, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600193
<ele-mugv_> thanks
<prashant> wols r u getting me
<ere4si> k
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: good. now copy the start-epsxe.sh file to /usr/local/bin
<Trondern> my system is broken after innstalling ubuntu, i get a grub 22 error, windows is on hd0,0 and linux on hd1,6. when doind as said in ubuntu forum using grub in terminal i only find the booot files in hd1 but i suspect i need to have them on hd0 to be able to boot?? :*(
<wols_> prashant: no one is getting you
<wols_> Trondern: not really
<Techno`away> irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org
<Techno`away> irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org
<Techno`away> irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org
<IndyGunFreak> Trondern: its not really broken, you just need to reinstall it from the Live CD.
<Techno`away> irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org irc.FreshBG.org
<wols_> Trondern: do you get the grub menu at the beginning?
<Trondern> nope
<panfist> i'm trying to get AIGLX running in xming. here's my xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57945, and my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57946
<Trondern> only grub error 22 msg
<wols_> then you need to reinstall grub with the install cd
<wols_> !greb | Trondern
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> prashant: xming is not ubuntu
<Pestrac> some channel in spanish?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: how do i do that through terminal othewise ill have to gksudo nautilus
<wols_> panfist: xming is not ubuntu. we cannot and will not help you. ask elsewhere
<Trondern> i did wols_ but i didnt help
<wols_> panfist: cp <sourcefile>  /usr/local/bin    as root
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Trondern
<ubotu> Trondern: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Trondern> i followed the error 22 guide on ubuntu forums
<wols_> Trondern: did with what command exactly?
<BillyJoe_> wow so dos that meen he can never come back on here?
<panfist> wols_ well i'm guessing if I can get it to run in ubuntu, when I remote in it will work just like it was running locally
<wols_> it means he can never ask non ubuntu questions here
<IndyGunFreak> billybob: for that sort ofthing, probably
<DaveEngland> hello! can anybody tell me, how can i make, that ubuntu will recognize my windows hard drives? pls help!ž
<wols_> panfist: I doN't care what you guess. xmwing support is OT
<Trondern> root (hd***)
<Trondern> root (hd***)
<wols_> Trondern: I want the EXACT command
<wols_> the FULL command
<Trondern> ok
<simplexio> DaveEngland: google ntfs-3g
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: done now what happens next?
<panfist> wols_ fine forget i even mentioned xming, how do i get aiglx locally and natively
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Trondern> sudo grub first
<simplexio> DaveEngland: thoght for me ubuntu made it automatically
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions DaveEngland
<wols_> panfist: I cannot forget your trying to circumvent support policies. no go away and don't ask me underhandedly anymore
<wols_> good day
<IndyGunFreak> Gutsy has always automatically mounted my NTFS partitions
<DaveEngland> bazhang,  hello!
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: ls -i /usr/local/bin/start*
<bazhang> simplexio: you can /msg ubotu ntfs-3g (and others) for fun links--no need for google here ;]
<efren30> hey can any one help me i have ubuntu just installed and i go to system >administration>synaptic>search compiz and it says there wer allready installed but it dosent show the the program in visual effects help please
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: give me the line it outputs about the script
<bazhang> DaveEngland: heya ;]
<wols_> efren30: what videocard do you use and what drivers for it?
<bazhang> efren30: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: 41021 /usr/local/bin/start_epsxe.sh -  thats the line have no clue what it means
<wols_> fabio: there is more on that line
<panfist> just because i am going to learn how to do something natively and then apply the same technique to another problem doesn't change the fact that i still have no idea how to enable aiglx natively and locally. none of the guides mention AIGLX in regards to feisty at all, only edgy or dapper. i'm not being subversive or underhanded, there is a hole in the documentation in regards to feisty and AIGLX and I'm seeking help
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: it's the same output as "dir" under windows or DOS
<fabio> ??
<szx0> When configuring linux software RAID, do you to turn off hardware RAID? (i.e., I have nVIDIA chipset and previously had a RAID 1 setup, I configured the linux software RAID but now when I restart I am getting a "DISK BOOT FAILURE". I think it's because I still have the nVIDIA chipset RAID set to 1)
<wols_> szx0: yes
<amenado> efren30-> if you go to System->Preference->Apearance  last tab Visual Effects, what do you have selected?
<szx0> wols_, thank you
<fabio> wols is a bot i suppose
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: sorry where you explaining what it means or trying to ask me a question?
<wols_> surrounder: you also can't have your boot/ partition on the raid
<efren30> bazhang:yesterday i had it runing perfect was messing around wih the visual effects and it told me to dump memory so i reinstall ubuntu and now it says its been installed but doesent show it
<bazhang> panfist: then help us all out and add to the wiki ;]
<efren30> yesterday i had it runing perfect was messing around wih the visual effects and it told me to dump memory so i reinstall ubuntu and now it says its been installed but doesent show it
<amenado> panfist and it seem the expertise is not here at the moment, so be patient or come back few hours later
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: telling you what it means. I am still waiting for the full paste of the line
<panfist> bazhang as soon as i figure out what to do
<efren30> amenado:yesterday i had it runing perfect was messing around wih the visual effects and it told me to dump memory so i reinstall ubuntu and now it says its been installed but doesent show it
<wols_> amenado: he is trying to configure his windows like he does his ubuntu. theris never expertise for that in here. it's OT
<bazhang> aiglx is very substandard with ati (ati, right?)
<wols_> bazhang: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: thanx but thats all you're getting, thats all it gives me when using that command
<panfist> i believe my problem is as simple as I need to log in with a window manager that supports AIGLX because the default gnome session for feisty does not, correct?
<bazhang> oops panfist aiglx is very substandard with ati
<bazhang> wols_: thanks! ;]
<amenado> efren30-> if you go to System->Preference->Apearance  last tab Visual Effects, what do you have selected?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin the full output incl. the command you run and the prompt afterwards. all of it
<wols_> bazhang: it is irrelevant. he runs xming,. not xorg
<amenado> panfist and it seem the expertise is not here at the moment, so be patient or come back few hours later
<bazhang> wols_: aha cheers
<efren30> bazhang:yesterday i had it runing perfect was messing around wih the visual effects and it told me to dump memory so i reinstall ubuntu and now it says its been installed but doesent show it
<wols_> efren30: repeating uselessinformation doesn't make it better
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: im confused but do you mean this ~/ePSXe$ ls -i /usr/local/bin/start*
<Pirate_Hunter> 41021 /usr/local/bin/start_epsxe.sh, otherwise which command?
<amenado> efren30->  i asked you, what does it show?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: ls ll   a lowercase L. not i
<wols_> ls -l
<rinaldi_> a data dvd has bad sectors and many music files are not played back properly. in windoze i used a program called cdcheck to recover all the files. is there a similar linux program?
<wols_> efren30: and I asked you what videocard and driver you use
<bazhang> efren30: you reinstalled? likely next time you should not do that--but come here first to work through your issues--have you reinstalled the 3d drivers for your card?
<onerom> hello
<wols_> rinaldi_: bad sectors can't be recovered. they're BAD
<fabio> wols !!!
<bazhang> efren30: also a good idea to answer people who are asking you questions
<efren30> amendo:all it shows now is extra before i reinstalled ubuntu it showed config custom or somthing under extra but that was before i reinstalled ubunut
<wols_> fabio: what is? do you have a ontopic question?
<wols_> efren30: answer me please
<efren30> wols:nop havent
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, wols_ is correctly saying, you are giving information that is incomplete -- from the first command prompt to the last one is what wols_ wants
<wols_> efren30: haven't what?
<rinaldi_> wols_: yeh i know, its something like bad checksums i think, cdcheck either missed them out or did something. anyways it made it work. what sthe best data recovery app if any?
<amenado> efren30-> is the extra selected or none?
<efren30> wols:havent reinstalled video card
<wols_> ompaul: mainly I want my commands I give to be executed like I say, not otherwise. l instead of i
<efren30> amenado:is on extra
<wols_> efren30: what videocard is it?
<efren30> wols:comand to check?
<wols_> lspci
<wols_> fscking pre sunday!
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, case of letter not L but lower case one which is I
<amenado> efren30-> i think you may need to install those video card with 3-D capabilities as others are suggesting
<wols_> bedlam closed for the weekend and let the inmates out
<ompaul> wols_, have a cuppa ;-)
<wols_> ompaul: I already told him
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> ack
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: well this is what i get but changing -i to -l  ~/ePSXe$ ~/ePSXe$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/start*
<Pirate_Hunter> bash: /home/adilson/ePSXe$: No such file or directory
<wols_> *sigh*
<wols_> someone SHOOT me. NOW
<efren30> wols:do i post everything here?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: ls -l /usr/local/bin/start*
<amenado> efren30-> on pastebin..not here
<wols_> !paste | efren30
<ubotu> efren30: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, are you cut and paste what wols_ gave you not what you are typing
 * danand hands wols_ a stressball :)
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter, left mouse click and highlight - deliver it to the terminal with a middle button mouse click
<s0u][ight> hello the recovery mode helped me with my keyboard and mouse but when i reboot and do the normal start it doesn't work again :|
<ompaul> Roooty,  please join the channel with the short nick
<skipp> any warsow people present?
<ompaul> !pl | skipp
<ubotu> skipp: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<skipp> ompaul: now in english plZ
<skipp> ;-)
<efren30> wols:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57951/
<nox-Hand> How do I make a python file execute at bootup?
<GiddyKong> lol really stupid question but how do i add a custom resolution?
<EnvoyRising> has anyone used knapster/gnapster? (i know that there are bit torrent clients, frostwire etc) but i'm trying to go legit, and I liked napster back on windows
<erUSUL_> !modes | GiddyKong
<ubotu> GiddyKong: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<wols_> efren30: glxinfo | less  output please
<amenado> s0u][ight-> do this, when you are in the grub menu and about to select recovery...type  e  for edit and tell me what the options are? also arrow up to the non working selection and copy options so we can compare okay?
<erUSUL_> GiddyKong: sorry wrong factoid
<Roooty> Hi, I'm trying to backup my home directory with the "cp -r" command but it is giving me errors (can't create file, can't create symbolic link). How should I go about this?
<TriEdge32> hey
<TriEdge32> Hey all
<wols_> EnvoyRising: napster is not legit. the new napster is not p2p
<efren30> wols:so i comand glxinfo
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: l~/ePSXe$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/start_epsxe.sh
<Pirate_Hunter> -rwxrwxrwx 1 adilson adilson 427 2008-03-01 14:30 /usr/local/bin/start_epsxe.sh
<wols_> efren30: amd they sell wma files with DRM, they don't run on ubuntu
<ehird> Package fvwm95 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ehird> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ehird> is only available from another source
<ehird> :(
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: good. not run "start_epsxe.sh"  hopefully it works
<EnvoyRising> wols_, i know that. hence it is legit. from what i remember they actually have contracts with particular radio companies
<ere4si> Rooty: where are you trying to copy to - do you have permission for it
<EnvoyRising> record companies i mean. don't know why i said radio
<wols_> EnvoyRising: doesn't matter. you cannot listen to DRMed wma files on ubuntu so your question is moot
<skipp> could anyone plz tell me how to install warsow (unified.zip >> official website) any help would be very much appriciated
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: now how do i actually run it, do i double click on the one in loca/bin or the one in the espxe folder?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: local/bin
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: will try
<EnvoyRising> wols_, i could have sworn napster allowed downloading of different formats. also, if it's mute, why is there a knapster package in repos?
<wols_> !info knapster
<ubotu> Package knapster does not exist in gutsy
<wols_> EnvoyRising: come again?
<EnvoyRising> nevermind, i think i found what i need-- lopster. thanks for the help, or lack there of
<Roooty> ere4si: sorry, didn't see your response, you missed an 'o', I have permissions
<tinman> wols_: hello
<TriEdge32> Hey! I'm building a website, www.audacity.8k.ro. It contains audacious skins, but i need some help to develop it. I need some TEAM MEMBERS. Searchers, Testers and Advertisers. I need at last 5 members! So, ho wanna be a member?
<efren30> wols: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<arthurarchnix> I've just upgraded... before I reboot is there a way I can save the update output log?
<wols_> EnvoyRising: lopster is NOT legit either
<bazhang> TriEdge32: not here
<EnvoyRising> wols_, would you like me to show you a screenshot? perhaps its because i'm using  backports or pre-release updates, but its in there
<ere4si> Roooty: try cp -v  it will give you reasons
<wols_> efren30: direct rendering: yes?
<wols_> EnvoyRising: screenshot of what?
<tinman> wols_: I managed to get everything but the mouse working, but I want to reinstall xserver-xorg, I cannot caoonect to the internet from the recovery shell, can I apt-get from a live cd and install it in my root partition (sda2) ?
<TriEdge32> bazhan: But where? I thinked this is a good place because all of you use linux
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: nope dont work I click on it and than choose run from terminal and the same happen, epsxe.exe doesnt popup
<wols_> tinman: stop your spamming on this network
<efren30> wols:how do i reinstall video card?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: .exe???
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: what's the error?
<tinman> wols_: ?
<bazhang> TriEdge32: good way to get kicked ;]
<wols_> efren30: why?
<EnvoyRising> you piped me a bot saying the package didn't exist. i just searched for it and it does exist. are you suggesting that the to programs go off of the old napster model or what?
<wols_> tinman: what happens if you boot nromally?
<bazhang> efren30: from the restricted driver manager
<TriEdge32> bazhang: Where may I can find some team members, that use Linux, normaly...
<fabio> wols_ is a bot
<wols_> bazhang: not intel drivers. they are open source
<bazhang> TriEdge32: #linux perhaps
<wols_> fabio: stop that
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: it dont give error, terminal comes up than shuts down very fast and the start_epsxe.sh is supposed to run epsxe.exe in ubuntu
<fabio> so he able to say sensible things
<tinman> wols_: my xserver faled to load, you probably forgot but you were helping me yesterday with this
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: run it in terminal
<bazhang> fabio please quit it
<wols_> tinman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when it doesn't looad
<efren30> wols:idk thats what amenaando sugested i want compiz back is in the dependancy
<skipp> could anyone plz tell me how to install warsow (unified.zip >> official website) any help would be very much appriciated
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> I suggested to you to add -x on the first line..  so you can see step by step
<EnvoyRising> i was under the impression that only one bot was allowed here? the official ubuto bot or whatever it's called
<tinman> wols_: yeah, did that didn't help
<mroc> i have a second hard drive that doesn't mount during boot.  i double click on it in the Computer window and it mounts.  if i go to its properties, i can see the volume tab lists mount point, file system, and mount options.  how do i get it to mount during boot?  (if the answer is add it manually to fstab...how do i do that?)  thanks in advance
<wols_> tinman: what is the Xorg.0.log
<wols_> tinman: rather: what does it say? and what is your videocard?
<EnvoyRising> nvm. lopster is ugly anyways..ack!
<wols_> !fstab | mroc
<ubotu> mroc: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> skipp: sudo apt-get install it
<amenado> mroc-> you can copy similar entries in /etc/fstab   time to learn man
<tinman> wols_: pasted that yesterday, you were not certain about things, I mentioned copying the xorg.conf from live cd since it's working on live cd
<wols_> tinman: change your xorg.conf driver for the videocard to vesa
<ele-mugv_> thanks a lot wols--converted the mdf to iso and used gmount
<wols_> tinman: and then pastebin the xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: which first line of which of the files
<tinman> wols_: tried, i get to a login screen but mouse dosent work
<skipp> bazhang: isn't the latest version, by apt-get 0.32 will be installed .. in mean while 0.42 is released
<wols_> tinman: then pastebin the xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: terminal gives me nothing
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> you said you were in edit mode of the script, then i am looking for /bin/bash  and add -x  to put it in debug mode, so when you run it, it displays step by step
<efren30> wols:idk thats what amenaando sugested i want compiz back is in the dependancy ima take a screeny so u see
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: kk
<efren30> wols:http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/2636/screenshotat7.png
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: that I don't believe. it gives you _something. maybe a command not found. pastbein it all of it
<mroc> wols_: thanks - one more question:  should i just copy and paste the mount options listed on the volume tab and use those as the options in fstab?
<bazhang> skipp: see if there is a deb first www.getdeb.net
<tinman> wols_: I tried the conf that runs on live cd and also tried few mentioend in ubuntuforums, neither worked
<ele-mugv_> thanks a lot wols--converted the mdf to iso and used gmount
<GiddyKong> hahaha how do i save what i edited in nano?
<wols_> moist: no. use defaults and depending on filesystem uid/gid
<ele-mugv_> crtl + x
<tinman> GiddyKong: ctrl + x
<EnvoyRising> GiddyKong, ctrl + x
<skipp> bazhang: also ... 0.32
<GiddyKong> thanks ^^'
<TriEdge32> bazhang: The laughet at me there, were else may I find some TEAM MEMBERS?
<soc> hi
<jrib> GiddyKong: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit (look at the bottom)
<wols_> !ccsm | efren30
<ubotu> efren30: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<danand> GiddyKong - ctrl + o then ctrl + x to exit
<bazhang> TriEdge32: no idea just not here
<wols_> TriEdge32: nowhere when you spam
<TriEdge32> wols_: I'm not spaming, i just need some team members
<soc> how can i configure evolution, so that it stores emails in seperate folder structures per account instead of cluttering "on this computer" with mails from different accounts?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: this is from /usr/local/bin - bash: start.epsxe.sh: command not found
<wols_> bazhang: getdeb is kinda iffy. great way to breal your apt
<MarcN> Any palm pilot users?  My /dev/ttyUSBx devices are not being created.
<wols_> tinman: you are spamming. no go
<efren30> wols:were can i get compizconfig-setting magger were do i download?
<TriEdge32> bazhang: May i try the ubuntu en forum?
<ehird> wols_: wrong person
<tinman> wols_: how am I spamming?
<soc> i want one inbox _per_ account
<ehird> TriEdge32: no you may not
<bazhang> wols_: okay thanks for the heads up
<wols_> ehird: same place you install everything else. synaptic
<ehird> TriEdge32: does that have anything to do with ubuntu?
<jrib> TriEdge32: it's offtopic here, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<ehird> wols_: uhh
<bazhang> TriEdge32: go right ahead but please stop here
<ehird> wols_: I think you're having nick completion troubles.
<wols_> bazhang: it can work. sure, but it also can destory your box. playing roulette basically :)
<danand> efren30 - type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<wols_> ehird: I always do, yes
<ehird> hehehehehe -- from that guy's site:
<TriEdge32> ehird: it is about audacity
<bazhang> wols_: well that is not good thanks again
<ehird> 'The content is not much, but is good for the begining.'
<ehird> its one page
<TriEdge32> ehird: Skins for audacity
<ehird> a news item, saying that
<ehird> xD
<ehird> TriEdge32: ITYM audacious
<TriEdge32> ehird: sorry, audacious
<songbirdie> can anyone suggest what should be done to troubleshoot slow printing in gutsy gibbons?
<ehird> you even got that wrong in your domain...
<ehird> FloodBot1, wtf
<TriEdge32> ehird: what meand ITYM?
<ehird> FloodBot1, wtf
<ehird> Triedge32: you even got that wrong in your domain...
<wols_> !itym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> songbirdie-> do you have a fast printer? if not get one?
<ehird> anyway, a site for audacious skins .. why not the audacious homepage?
<ehird> im sure it has a system for them
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: if you can suggest something please do so otherwise ppl will have to use windows for their entertainment which i was hoping they wouldnt need to rely on
<TriEdge32> ehird: is a romanian subdomain
<jrib> ehird, TriEdge32: discuss it elsewhere, not here
<soc> someone?!
<soc> pleeease!
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: i asked you something. either you answer or I don't help. fair trade
<jrib> !please | soc
<ubotu> soc: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<efren30> danand:E> Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: ##windows is not so helpful ;]
<Slashx> Is there a way I can print using Bonjour?
<xero> ciaoa tutti
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: wols if you look up youll noticed I answered at elast i believe so in my last post to you
<bazhang> xero hello
<xero> qualkuno parla italiano
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: write the command right and it will run
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: start_epsxe.sh
<bazhang> xero /join #ubuntu-it
<xero> tanks
<thannoy> soc: give your mail reader app, your mail server types (POP/IMAP) and reask your question in one line..
<bazhang> prego ;]
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: if it doesn't run it with /usr/local/bin/start_epsxe.sh
<soc> how can i configure evolution, so that it stores emails in seperate folder structures per account instead of cluttering "on this computer" with mails from different accounts?
<xero> :P
<Slashx> Anyone?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: i dont know the comamnd im just supposed to dbl click on the file start-epsxe and choose run from terminal and it should start the exe but ti doesnt and termianl doesnt stay open long enought to read any erro messages
<thannoy> soc: POP accounts I guess
<soc> basically i want to clean up an imap account^
<bazhang> Slashx: what happened when you tried? any errors?
<soc> thannoy: yes, that's the problem
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: you have a terminal already open. type for a change
<Slashx> Uhh
<soreau> Damn setting up LVM is a pita!!
<Slashx> I am curious on how to do it
<wols_> soreau: amen
<wols_> !zeroconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zeroconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Slashx: just a moment please
<wols_> Slashx: ubuntu has avahi
<soc> i want to clean up an imap account, because it takes too much space o the server, so i want the old things only to be stored locally
<thannoy> soc: There is a Message filter in the Edit menue. Create differents folder and add sorting filters
<Slashx> okay
<amenado> soreau-> fedora uses it as default LVM...
<soreau> I'm almost there, still not complete though
<Slashx> Thx
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: i did and the message was command not found when trying to access from /usr/local/bin
<Slashx> Sorry to lie to you guys
<Slashx> But I really use suse
<soreau> amenado: FC is t3h sukc
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: FULL FSCKING OUTPUT. for the last time
<soc> thannoy: i figured out that the best way would be to set the account from imap to pop, download everything and set it back to imap
<Slashx> But you answered my question though
<Slashx> :p
<danand> efren30 - compizconfig-settings-manager is in the universe repository. Start synaptics - goto the Settings menu at the top and then click on repositories. after that enable (tick the box) next to the universe repository. Close synaptics and then run sudo apt-get update in the terminal. after that retry the install with sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156675 Slashx check this it may help
<wols_> Slashx: goodbye and doN#t come back moron
<triedge32_> Hey! I'm building a website, www.audacity.8k.ro. It contains audacious skins, but i need some help to develop it. I need some TEAM MEMBERS. Searchers, Testers and Advertisers. I need at last 5 members! So, ho wanna be a member?
<amenado> soreau-> you want to mess with LVM..fedora 7 and 8 has it as default
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: what si the comamnd i shoudl type if i wish to run a .sh file in terminal?
<soc> thannoy: but of course, evo thinks it is smarter than me and just throws every mail now in "stored on this pc" or what it is called in english
<jrib> wols_: there's no need for name calling here
<wols_> !ops please stop the spamming of triedge32_
<bazhang> !ops | triedge32_
<ubotu> triedge32_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<soreau> So does Ubuntu Alternate CD
<wols_> jrib: you can ban me if you want I don't care
<bazhang> wols_: cmon man
<wols_> bazhang: I hate people who lie like that and take advantage of others
<jrib> wols_: I'm asking you not to name-call users if this channel, that is all
<Pirate_Hunter> geez if you dont want to help just say so
<bazhang> wols_: I know but please dont leave us
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: if you don't want to do what you've been told. don't expect help here
<ehird> we need a song abou triedge32_
<ehird> :D
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: and you've been asked the same multiple times now
<PriceChild> !offtopic | wols_ ehird
<bazhang> ehird: haha
<ubotu> wols_ ehird: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ehird> he's so common now!
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: if i knew the comamnd maybe i would but i dont know
<ehird> maybe we should play it on audacity.
<ehird> I MEAN AUDACIOUS
<soc> thannoy: are you sure this works as expected?
<wols_> ehird: stop
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> you have been told many times, you are not paying attention
<soc> i basically only have one chance to get it right ...
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: indeed
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: it seems easy for you but not form me
<soc> and what will happen to the mails i send from that account?
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter: pm please?
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: I rarely spoonfeed that much as with you. ask others here they can tell you
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: im trying to run from terminal and nothign is happenign i cnat make miracles or im using the wwrong comamnd which would explain since i have no clue what im doing
<thannoy> soc: I only use IMAP so only think I can do is to advise you to use filters..
<PriceChild> !offtopic > wols_
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> did you ever do what I asked you to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols_: np thanx for the help and patience
<tinman> Will apt-get -d package name get the .deb of package as well as dependencies?
<zero_> hi any one know why ubuntu says that my gpu is 810 and not 945 ?
<keiserr> hello people, can i get some help to do a triple boot of osx, windows and Ubuntu here? i already have osx and windows dual booted, i need ubuntu installed now
<PriceChild> zero_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<zero_> it is intel brand btw
<soc> thannoy: i use imap, too
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: funny enough i did on both files and guess what it gave me nothing or i did it wrong
<soc> thannoy: what do you do, when your space on the server gets full?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> the first line should look like   !/bin/bash -x   is this difficult?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> the first line should look like   #!/bin/bash -x   is this difficult?
<zero_> PriceChild: the news one i have full updates
<lukasz> hey people
<PriceChild> zero_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<r45c4l> hi guuys....can anyone suggest me a GUI base hash cracker....not JTR
<lukasz> I am  having this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213560
<s0u][ight> hello guys for my touchpad and keyboard a boot parameter helped
<ghostlines> vpn can enable your external ip to be changed right?
<lukasz> I get fixme direct3d error in Wineon Ragnarok
<s0u][ight> noacpi did it :D
<zero_> PriceChild: 7.10
<soc> thannoy: i mean, the idea to switch shortly to pop, was just ... well an idea! if there's another way i would try it that way
<PriceChild> zero_: please pastebin the output of lspci
<lukasz> Can anyone help
<amenado> s0u][ight-> i know you have it on you...
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: did you actually read what i wrote... or are you just trying to act funny, im not trying to be rude but it seems i told you i did it to both files and nothing happened
<pascal_> salut
<Lartza_> doing autoreconf -is in lmms source dir gives me this: aclocal: couldn't open directory `m4': No such file or directory
<Lartza_> autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1 What do i need to do?
<PriceChild> !fr | pascal_
<ubotu> pascal_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<s0u][ight> amenado, and everyone who helped me tnx :D
<artspace> anyone know how i can check that a firewire card is detected ?
<lukasz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711642
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> and no step by step output of what it is doing?
<lukasz> My thread
<Lartza_> my internet might disconnect but ill come bakc soon after that
<Benji2> Pirate_Hunter, what exactly is your problem ?
<lukasz> Sry got confused a lil bit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711642
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: you got it no step by step
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> do you also realize that .exe is not an executable that runs on linux? thats a window thing?
<thannoy> soc: emm, for my own I delete old mails on evolution, then confirm the deletion on web interface on my mailbox..
<lukasz> I installed Ragnarok run wine RebirthRO.exe and get that fixme direct3d error :(
<s0u][ight> wmii is soo nice :D
<PriceChild> lukasz: I'd suggest looking up the application on the wine appdb
<Pirate_Hunter> Benji2: dont worry its just soem precompiled .sh files that are being a pain
<danand> artspace - check the hardware that ubuntu sees on your box with the commands lspci and lshw. however, if it is listed, that doesn't necessarily mean its configured/
<PriceChild> !paste | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lukasz> Didn't work WINEDEBUG=-all wine RebrithRO.exe Didn't work
<PriceChild> zero_: I meant that.
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> but for my curiousity...can you paste the first 6 uncomment lines of that script in pastebin?
<PriceChild> zero_: so where is it telling you 810?
<r45c4l> guys can u suggest me a GUI based hash cracker???
<r45c4l> plz...
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: i knwo that funny enough others have made it work but i just dont get how, this is supposed to be precompiled all i ahd to do is change directories and that was all but instead i get all of this
<lukasz> ok PriceChild  I will try
<Lartza_> autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1 What do i need to do?
<Lartza_> doing autoreconf -is in lmms source dir gives me this: aclocal: couldn't open directory `m4': No such file or directory
<ConstyXIV> just wondering, is there a reason NTP isin't set up by default?
<PriceChild> r45c4l: What are you really trying to do?
<Lartza_> my internet might disconnect but ill come bakc soon after that
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> made it work? an exe to execute in linux? you should asked them what enviroment they have to make it run..
<artspace> danand, thanks
<soc> thannoy: when i right-click on a folder and select "properties" there is an option to copy things to work offline
<r45c4l> PriceChild: i have JTR but i need something where i can upload a list of MD5
<soc> do you think that might help
<danand> artspace - np
<tinman> Hmm, even if i have the latest version of a package, how do I force apt get to get the .deb?
<PriceChild> r45c4l: I suggest you go ask them for help.
<artspace> it is listed
<amenado> tinman-> dpkg -d install  packagename
<soc> or will it delete these things too, when it figures out that the local mail is gone on the remote server?
<zero_> PrinceChild: sorry new to ubuntu but it says that i have the 810 in system >> administration >> screens and graphics
<r45c4l> PriceChild: i had to crack many passes everyday...so i need a tool for that
<tinman> amenado: i need the .deb first
<dojo> tinman: apt-get install --reinstall package
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: np I give up ppl wil just have to boot into windows for this, it would be nice if they were using ubuntu
<PriceChild> zero_: That's odd... You can change it to the 'intel' experimental driver if you want? But i810 should work pretty fine.
<bazhang> r45c4l: sounds iffy
<PriceChild> r45c4l: Then you don't need our help?
<amenado> tinman->  that retrieves the .deb and put in /var/cache/apt
<danand> tinman - what are you trying to do ... just download the deb?
<tinman> dojo: i want apt to get the .deb but not install so  apt-get install --reinstall package with -d?
<r45c4l> PriceChild: i need help bro
<thannoy> soc: yes, but it does not remove it from the server and not sure mails remains when you ask to delete them. It seems just to read non-deleted mails whil offline (to verify)
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado:: maybe later on ill try the manual version and see if i get any luck
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> something you developed?
<PriceChild> r45c4l: We do not advocate cracking in this channel.
<dojo> tinman: apt-get install -d pkgname
<r45c4l> i googled for it but not able to find anything gud
<tinman> Okey, I am on live CD and i want to install xserver-xord on my root partition, trying to get the dep, save it then go to recovery terminal and install it
<lukasz> by the way where can I get the latest version of Wine PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> lukasz: winehq.org has repositories.
<r45c4l> PriceChild: well my intestions r not bad
<tinman> dojo: says xserver-xorg is already the latest package
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: nope pre-developed by someone else and redistributed to linux users
<bazhang> r45c4l: take it elsewhere please
<PriceChild> lukasz: If you are going to use their repositories, please use #winehq for support.
<ele-mugv_> ubuntu is gay
<dojo> dojo: append --reinstall
<r45c4l> ok guys no prob
<zero_> PrinceChild: hmm oki well i can't change as it fall back all the time to 810 and i have frez proglems to, it freez all the applications that i run and after some time it come back
<diatribe> ha
<keiserr> hi i already have a dual boot system osx and windows on my imac, i wanted to now install linux also on that, you guys know of any easy way out of this?
<ele-mugv_> oops
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> what is it ? a game?
<PriceChild> !tab | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ele-mugv_> sorry my brother did that
<PriceChild> zero_: you're spelling my name wrong ;)
<dojo> tinman: packages are always cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<amenado> keiserr-> easy, go and install ubuntu
<s0u][ight> amenado, is it possible that my video card isn't used since i used the noacpi parameter?
<magnetron> lastlog r45c4l
<lukasz> ok thnx
<amenado> keiserr-> at time of install, select a specific partition for your ubuntu though
<zero_> PriceChild: hehe oki
<PriceChild> zero_: why is i810 not good enough? "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" ?
<Lichig0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4433607&posted=1#post4433607
<r45c4l> magnetron: is it GUI based
<ele-mugv_> dojo, is it possible to use the /var/cache/apt/archives to restore after formatting
<Lichig0> I can't get online
<Lichig0> with VMware
<s0u][ight> amenado, cuz planetpenguin-racer doesn't start up anymore
<Newbuntu2> hello
<PriceChild> !aptoncd | ele-mugv_
<amenado> s0u][ight-> your video is used, otherwise you will see blank..
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: yeah since my ubutnu ahs no games or should i say anything the kids would like to play, its a ps emulator better than pcxs which is a system hog and hasnt been worked on since 2004
<`Bleu> anyone know how to mount a .toast file? or convert it to an ISO to mount?
<ubotu> ele-mugv_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<keiserr> amenado: bu wouldn't ubuntu mess up with the mbr?
<Kanuha> hey all, just wanted to let anyone who has a hp pavilion dv6707us laptop know that hardy alpha 5 installs and runs great. Just needed to install the madwifi drivers.
<tinman> dojo: Hmm, but I am not able to download the .deb through liveCD because it says the latest version is already installed
<zero_> PriceChild, well the glxinfo | grep rendering returns true
<amenado> keiserr-> nope..you select to install grub on ubuntu's partition
<dojo> ele-mugv_: restoring?
<amenado> s0u][ight-> it may be dependent on some libraries, but am very sure your video is used
<dojo> tinman: packages.ubuntu.com
<s0u][ight> PPRacer 0.3.1 --  http://racer.planetpenguin.de
<s0u][ight> (c) 2004-2005 The PPRacer team
<s0u][ight> (c) 1999-2001 Jasmin F. Patry<jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com>
<s0u][ight> PPRacer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
<s0u][ight> and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.
<ele-mugv_> ele-mugv@eleOpenSourceBox:~$ sudo apt-get install APTonCD
<ele-mugv_> Reading package lists... Done
<ele-mugv_> Building dependency tree
<ele-mugv_> Reading state information... Done
<ele-mugv_> E: Couldn't find package APTonCD
<s0u][ight> See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.
<dojo> tinman: download it via browser
<s0u][ight> *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<s0u][ight> s0ullight@punQ-arT:/usr/games$
<tinman> dojo: i was afraid i would have dependency problems that way
<s0u][ight> amenado, i sent u what i got
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to get my USB camera working. It's a "Creative Live!", which uses the spca5xx drivers. However, when I plug it in, var/log/messages shows it being detected as an ehci device but doesn't initialize it as a webcam/start a driver/whatever magic is supposed to happen...
<ompaul> !paste | s0u][ight
<ubotu> s0u][ight: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dojo> tinman: what deb package are you looking for?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> nice effort, anyhow, can you pastebin the first few lines of that script?
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: you compiled the package using build-essential?
<joff> hi guys, does anyone know how to get a bluetooth headset to work? have it paired to the system but cant seem to  get it working? have asked before but ran into a dead end :(
<ele-mugv_> guys how to i get aptoncd
<PriceChild> ele-mugv_: read the link ubotu gave you about it.
<tinman> dojo: xserver-xorg
<bazhang> ele-mugv_: install it
<dojo> ele-mugv_: apt-get install aptoncd
<PriceChild> ele-mugv_: nevermind, sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<Newbuntu2> bazhang: I think so. Synaptic shows I have buildessential installed, but I'm not sure if there was something else I should have done
<danand> tinman - you can download the deb only with the command apt-get -d install packagename
<amenado> tinman-> since you are in liveCD, you have to mount the / partition of your hard disk...
<dojo> ele-mugv: apt ist case sensitive
<tinman> dojo: trdanthat gave me a "You alreeady have the latest package"
<ele-mugv_> ayt..tanx that works getting it now
<amenado> danand i told him that already.. dpkg -d install packagename   would only put the deb in /var/cache/apt
<tinman> amenado: hmm, how will that help?
<FreeFull> Can anyone help me installing Belkin F
<FreeFull> 54g F5D7010
<tinman> amenado: trying that
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: if you got my previous hyperlnk it has all the sample of the files and the read me file I have closed my broswer and lost it since it erases all data once closed
<FreeFull> I tried according to an old tutorial on Ubuntu Forums, but it didn't work
<danand> amenado - do you not mean apt-get -d instead of dpkg ?
<tinman> amenado: dpkg: unknown option -d
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: ask wols if he/she still ahs it
<amenado> tinman you are not doing what i asked you to do..
<amenado> tinman i did not give you apt-get  i gave you dpkg
<FreeFull> Help anyone?
<tinman> amenado: i just pasted the error
<tinman> dpkg dosent recognises -d
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> I missed it sorry, and i have a narrow scrollback also..so cant scroll back very far
<spiderfire> does ubuntu not  have an external console?
<spiderfire> mine does not have a console
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: me too
<danand> tinman - use apt-get -d pkgname
<danand> tinman - use apt-get -d install pkgname
<spiderfire> Is anyone else missing the external console?
<tinman> danand: just tried, i get this, xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<soreau> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FreeFull> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amenado> tinman danand is correct, i read my notes wrong..it is indeed apt-get -d install packagname
<amenado> tinman that is because you are on liveCD
<tinman> amenado: even with that, i get teh aformentioned problem
<spiderfire> why no console mode?
<tinman> amenado: hmm, any work around?
<tinman> amenado: what if i uninstall it from live cd and reinstall it/
<amenado> tinman you have to mount the / partition of the hard disk
<amenado> tinman you can not uninstall like that from liveCD
<tinman> amenado: how would that help/
<tinman> amenado: I see
<tinman> So i can ask apt-get to install it on my mounted root partition?
<amenado> tinman it would help if you can put the downloaded deb file in /   you gets?
<Trondern> my system is broken after innstalling ubuntu, i get a grub 22 error, windows is on hd0,0 and linux on hd1,6. when doind as said in ubuntu forum using grub in terminal i only find the booot files in hd1 but i suspect i need to have them on hd0 to be able to boot?? :*(
<amenado> tinman yes
<El3cTr0n> hi
<tinman> amenado: that is what i said in the beginning but i can't get the deb's along with the dependencies
<amenado> tinman do you know which site you are gettting this .deb from?
<tinman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/xserver-xorg
<tinman> amenado: that one
<Jorge_> I seem to be getting an Error15 File Not Found in grub and I'm not sure how to solve the problem
<amenado> tinman  you can type  sudo apt-cache depends packagename
<sharkp> I HATE ATIII!!!
<sharkp> MY god...
<tinman> amenado: so i would have to manually fetch all the.deb's depending on the package, i was hoping apt would do that for me, but oh well
<tinman> Thanks
<amenado> tinman now when you get a long list, you just have to acquire them one by one
<danand> tinman - if you want the deb and all its dependancied i think you can use a utility called apt-zip
<danand> tinman - /s/dependancied/dependancies
<kna> can someone pls explain me how to install wlan driver under ubuntuu?
<amenado> tinman in recovery mode, are you not able to get into it? ie safe  mode
<kna> i tried lspci, but the card is not shown
<DIguana> How long has "Recent Documents" been in the "Places" menu? I just noticed it now.
<lepidoptera> I'm a total newbie ... I want to upgrade from edgy to gutsy without loosing any old data.... I find it difficult to upgrade ubuntu without losing previous settings and programs
<tinman> amenado: I am not able to connect to the internet or use apt-cdrom
<kna> is there anything else i can do, if lspci doesnt show the device?
<brobostigon> kna: what does dmesg say??
<tinman> danand: okey, i'll look into it
<kna> i try
<amenado> DIguana-> did you also notice the .thumbnails/*/  pictures of pr0ns you have peeked? hehe
<Newbuntu2> can anyone point me to a good resource on troubleshooting webcams?
<newuser> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop machine, I have NvidiaGeForce card. When ubuntu boots I get message on both screens saying out of range. I tried safe graphics mode but it didn't help, can somebody help me on the side please?
<danand> kna - have you tried typing lshw in a terminal to see if your card shows up there
<anka-ar> hi
<tyguaike> asdfadsf
<amenado> tinman-> what kind of internet connection do you have? dsl? wireless? dialup?
<Eppie> hey hoest nouw?
<tinman> amenado: ADSL,  PPPoE
<anka-ar> Which is the difference between the results of free -m and the memory showed in system monitor?
<danand> Newbuntu2 - did you say that you knew the driver you needed for that webcam?
<amenado> tinman and using liveCd you have access right?
<newuser> I am using Gutsy Gibbon CD.
<tinman> amenado: yessir, using live c d everything works, including x server mouse etc (All what I am trying to fix)
<TMM> I've got a question: When I suspend my laptop and I have an usb drive plugged in with files open on it, when I resume the device will have 'shifted' by one name (ie sbc > sdd) is there anything that can be done about this? I'm runny hardy by the way. I'd like my files to REMAIN open :)
<amenado> tinman okay, lets try your recovery mode, but first let us copy your existing settings of liveCD
<amenado> tinman->  copy on piece of paper your  /etc/network/interfaces  file contents
<Newbuntu2> danand: yes, spca5xx
<amenado> tinman-> then ifconfig ;  route -n and /etc/resolv.conf   its result copy it on a piece of paper
<tinman> amenado: in the recovery mode , i get a PPP not suported by kernel, Is you kernel 2.something.x? <- an error similar to that
<Newbuntu2> danand: I don't know how to check whether it's installed/running/etc, however
<newuser> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop machine, I have NvidiaGeForce card. When ubuntu boots I get message on both screens saying out of range. I tried safe graphics mode but it didn't help, can somebody help me on the side please? I am using Gutsy Gibbon CD to install. I need help trying to install. Some reason screen goes out of range even with graphics mode.
<danand> Newbuntu2 - and you said that the system logged the fact the device was plugged in?
<lepidoptera> I'm a total newbie ... I want to upgrade from edgy to gutsy without loosing any old data.... I find it difficult to upgrade ubuntu without losing previous settings and programs
<amenado> tinman we may need to look at that too, which drivers for pppoe
<brobostigon> !upgrade | lepidoptera
<ubotu> lepidoptera: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tinman> amenado: I have no idea
<Newbuntu2> danand: I can't modprobe it. It logs the moment I plug it in as an ehci usb device; but from other examples I believe that should be followed by the driver/video software kicking in and taking over
<amenado> tinman-> now are you going to do what I requested or you are giving up?
<tinman> amenado: going to get a paper and pen
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<newuser> I need help, please
<kna> ok, lshw does only show my lan device 10/100, if i type dmesg i get a "eth0: registered as PCnet/PCI II 79C970A"
<amenado> tinman on the meantime, can you kindly paste that too in pastebin for our reference ?
<kna> im am running vmware player, and want to autdit my wlan session
<danand> Newbuntu2 - i can't find that module (spca5xx) on my system. are you sure thats the correct name of the module to use for that device?
<kna> i tried to start vmnetcfr.exe, and added the wlan adapter to the list
<kna> im using and standard wland device from intel, in my lenovo notebook, and installed the drivers
<newuser> Anybody can help with new install of Ubuntu in desktop?
<Newbuntu2> danand: It's on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx maybe it's something pre-7.10 I'm looking at?? (I have a creative Live!, and am using a fresh 7.10 install)
<kna> but i cant use the card .. has anyone a clue, to how to add my physica wlan adapter in the virtual machine?
<sharkp> can anyone help me with ati driver?
<amenado> kna if you type  sudo ip a ;  ifconfig do you show all the vmnet interfaces?
<kna> yes
<kna> but iwconfig doesnt show anything
<sharkp> can anyone help me with ati driver?
<danand> Newbuntu2 - wait one i'll take a quick look...
<egc> my hdd is formatted w/ UFS, and i'd like to resize the UFS partition to shrink it.  The Gparted disc I have doesn't support this...can somebody suggest an alternative?
<amenado> !who | kna
<ubotu> kna: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kna> ok, how can i do ist?
<newuser> can somebody volunteer to help me?
<kna> !amendado how?
<s0u][ight> !bootoptions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amendado how? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<amenado> egc does your kernel support UFS also? you can check  grep -i ufs /boot/config-`uname -r`
<kna> amendado how?
<egc> amenado: the installed kernel is solaris, so yes
<amenado> kna i dont think vmware supports a wireless nick
<pushpop-> Hosting4You Sponsoring Warservers & Ventrilo servers. http://hosting4you.1.vg/demands.txt & @Hosting4you
<kna> are you sure?
<amenado> egc-> umm we are not solaris..not sure if ubuntu  supporst UFS
<kna> i think there must be a way to access the card
<tinman> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/924663
<amenado> kna am sure, look at the host properties
<DirtyMonkey> afternoon all
<wrath144> hi, can someone point me towards the md5 checksum page?
<anka-ar> hi, Which is the difference between the results of free -m and the memory showed in system monitor?
<xyblor> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sharkp> I have a problem with ati driver on my radeon hd 2600 xt card
<egc> amenado: yeah, i realize that...im just trying to set the disk up for dual boot
<kna> can you google for "use aircrack-ng from vmware"
<amenado> kna it may show up as an interface to vmware but not as wireless
<kna> i think that should work?
<firstohit> anybody likes to help with problem in desktop, seems to be video?
<DirtyMonkey> im trying to setup suhph and php5-cgi, do i have to add something to httpd.conf ?
<sharkp> when I set fglrx in xorg.conf and reboot, the boot stops on "running local boot scripts"
<amenado> egc umm well try what I suggest first, ie verify that the kernel you are about to install supports UFS
<wrath144> hi, can someone point me towards the md5 checksum page?
<egc> oh ok
<kna> amendado: .. so, if there must be a way to install a wireless network under vmware ... you must, somehow be able to use the card
<kna> amendado: right?
<firstohit> I am using Gutsy Gibbon CD to install to desktop with GeForce 6200, I want to switch to ubuntu NOW
<sharkp> please help me
<s0u][ight> people can someone help me chosing the right boot parameter?
<amenado> kna-> yes you can use the card, but it may not show up on vmware as wireless..you follow? it may just show up as an ethernet..vmnet really
<egc> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  grep -i ufs /boot/config-`uname -r`
<egc> # CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG is not set
<egc> CONFIG_UFS_FS=m
<egc> # CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set
<firstohit> I need help to get to view the desktop, screen says out of range
<s0u][ight> noacpi is not that one i want to use
<slider> ciao
<amenado> s0u][ight-> but you said noacpi solved the problem?
<DirtyMonkey> has anyone setup suphp before?
<s0u][ight> yeah but i don't wanna use that one
<s0u][ight> amenado, i mean :D
<amenado> tinman-> the result of route -n  does not show a gateway?
<kna> amendado: so this is what i found "- VMWare Player will allow for Bridge mode on the Guest OS through a Wireless NIC on the Host OS
<kna> - NAT mode will allow the Guest OS to connect to the internet and so forth, but will not connect to your LAN wit
<kna> "
<tinman> amenado: no idea, i pasted what it gave me :s
<amenado> s0u][ight-> well if you select another option that dont work, umm and not noacpi,  your call
<kna> without some routing trickery.
<kna> ok?
<tinman> amenado: i think ifconfig would, right?
<kna> nobody who go it dome?
<amenado> kna i know...so you have to use not bridge but nat
<s0u][ight> kk i'll see :D i want to play that game planetpenguin-racer amenado
<s0u][ight> but it doesn't run :(
<FreeFull> Can anyone help me installing Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card F5D7010 ? According to documentation it should work right out of the box, but it doesnt.
<danand> Newbuntu2 - i think that page (the download/ wget link) refers to an older verion of the package that may not work with 7.10. I have looked at the site providing the download - http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/ - and seen there is a newer version available - spca5xx-v4l1goodbye.tar.gz. That may help you out. However, i have also seen a package in the ubuntu repositories named spca5xx-source - that may help you out too. If possible i would try out th
<amenado> tinman i need to make sure your liveCD settings have a gateway, or else it would not be able to access the internet, but you're showing no gateway, so im perplexed
<kna> ok, and than all the other helpguides to install the device should work?
<DirtyMonkey> i really need some help seting up suphp...
<mad_max02> how can I hotplug and mount eSata hdd ??
<kna> amenado ok, and than all the other helpguides to install the device should work?
<Jorge_> I have installed Ubuntu on hdd1 and set grub to hd(3,0) but when I try to boot, I get a file not found error 15 and it says that it is formatted at fat, when it is formatted at ext3
<firstohit> I have a 6200 LE-A and Ubuntu 7.10, When ubuntu boots I get screen out of range even with safe graphics mode, Please help
<tinman> amenado: Hmm, has this got anything to do with a router? becauese I dont have one
<amenado> kna  there is  #vmware  help channel i believe
<egc> apparently growfs(8) can resize a UFS partition
<FreeFull> Why doesn't anyone help me?
<Newbuntu2> danand: I downloaded the sources via synaptic, but how do I install them?
<danand> Newbuntu2 - have you tried modprobe spca5xx ?
<rinaldi_> is there a way to flag bad sectors on a dvd so they are not read when i try to copy it to the hard drive?
<DirtyMonkey> when installing suphp do i need to amend http.conf?
<Newbuntu2> danand: yes, it says module no founf
<amenado> tinman your box with liveCD has to know how to get to the internet, via the gateway ..
<tinman> FreeFull: What seems to be the problem?
<FreeFull> Can anyone help me installing Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card F5D7010 ? According to documentation it should work right out of the box, but it doesnt.
<Newbuntu2> danand: found
<firstohit> tinman: can you help me ?
<firstohit> I have a 6200 LE-A and Ubuntu 7.10, When ubuntu boots I get screen out of range even with safe graphics mode, Please help
<amenado> FreeFull-> we are serving number 759 what is yours? hehe
<egc> FreeFull: should'nt you contact their tech support in this case?
<tinman> firstohit: ctrl+alt+"-"
<egc> if its documented
<FreeFull> egc, ubuntu documentation
<egc> oh :P
<Kazagistar> I have a fairly straightforward question, I think. I was fiddling with screen resolutions, trying to figure out how you get a second screen to work, and messed it up somehow. Now, when I start up, it fails to configure any monitors and dumps me in console (where frankly I'm kinda helpless). Is there any command to auto-reset/detect the original resolution?
<Starnestommy> Kazagistar: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tinman> Kazagistar: what does the error say?
<mad_max02> how can I hotplug and mount eSata hdd ??
<danand> Newbuntu2 - you need to build this module from source. find out where the package manager put the files you got - type dpkg -L spca5xx-source. Goto that directory and read all the readme's etc. that should tell you how to build and install the module on your system
<tinman> Kazagistar: welcome to my works, x server problems :]
<amenado> s0u][ight-> http://www.columbia.edu/~ariel/acpi/acpi_howto.txt  <- see if any of these will help you
<FreeFull> tinman, will you help?
<s0u][ight> amenado, i'm going to give it a try :D tnx for ur time and help
<firstohit> I have very simple problem, I can't view anything when booting X ubuntu 7.1 on GeForce 6200
<DirtyMonkey> dtill looking for help installing suphp...
<amenado> s0u][ight-> keep trying never give up :P
<stevecasper> hi.....can any1 tell me what is the best way to get divx/mpeg codecs to work properly
<Kazagistar> well, um, I'm kinda using the live-cd to access this, so I have to log out and restart to try stuff
<tinman> FreeFull: what is the problem?If I can sure i will
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: whats happening, is it not detected at all or not connecting properly?
<FreeFull> Not detected
<noelferreira> my wireless connection is always switching off with ralink driver (rt61). any help?
<alberto> hey guys somebody know if I can view/change video bitrate in Kino to import from camcorders? thanks
<amenado> tinman once more, type  netstat -ran  lets see if the gateway is listed
<spiekey> Hi
<danand> Newbuntu2 - if you run into problems just ask on the channel and someone should be able to help you out ... gotta go ... luck
<spiekey> where can i download the hardy server iso?
<FreeFull> spiekey, why hardy?
<tinman> amenado: okey, hold on
<amenado> spiekey-> umm did you try to google?
<brobostigon> !hardy | spiekey
<ubotu> spiekey: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<RiPPeR666> hey can anyoe help me????? video problem. after boot splash screen monitor goes black with "nv" settings in xorg.conf of looses sinal with "nvidia-glx-new" drivers installed with "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<FreeFull> RiPPeR666, try vesa or vga
<tinman> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/924677
<spiekey> brobostigon: thx
<RiPPeR666> tried
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: where did it say it works out of the box? in hardware doxumentation it says you need to configure ndiswrapper
<RiPPeR666> Freefull: i tried both
<egc> so the answer to my question about shrinking a UFS partition is that you cannot
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/ spiekey
<egc> time for some destruction!
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<bazhang> egc you have an actual question?
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, RalinkRT2500 is the chipset
<egc> bazhang: i did a while back
<fco> Is there a tool or program to create screensavers in Linux?
<vnese>  Hi, i m running postfix on ubuntu, everytime when i try to reach the smtp.gmail.com , it opens a new random port, can I configure it to run at a certain port ?
<egc> :D
<bazhang> egc you all set then?
<FreeFull> fco, afaik, no
<RiPPeR666> hey can anyoe help me????? video problem. after boot splash screen monitor goes black with "nv" settings in xorg.conf or looses sinal with "nvidia-glx-new" drivers installed with "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<KenSentMe> Are there instructions on the wiki or something to tell windows users how to get onto irc?
<hdevalence> do I need special hardware to be a wireless router?
<FreeFull> KenSentMe, just mIRC for windows users
<amenado> tinman anyhow, im still perplexed that it does not have a gateway..but it works..thats the key..let me find out what drivers you require for pppoe
<egc> bazhang: kinda sorta.  I have a solaris install that takes up my entire drive, and I wanna dual boot w/ ubuntu.  So i was looking for a way to resize that UFS partition, but it can't be shrunken.
<bazhang> RiPPeR666: you might try lowering the resolution until you get this fixed
<fbc> HI guys, I'm helping integrate ubuntu into a school here in Mexico. All of their students projects are written in php4 and I cannot find a lamp installation in synaptics for php4. any ideas?
<noelferreira> my wireless connection is always switching off with ralink driver (rt61). any help?
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, any idea what's wrong?
<spiekey> does someone know a mirror for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/hardy-server-i386.iso ?
<bazhang> egc aha UFS no clue here ;]
<KenSentMe> FreeFull, i know mirc, but i am looking for instructions on how to use it to reach the ubuntu channels
<bazhang> spiekey: that will redirect you automatically
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: some of the chipsets are broadcom on the site, you sure it's ralink?
<FreeFull> KenSentMe, check mIRC documentation
<spiekey> bazhang: huh?
<tinman> KenSentMe: /server -m server ?
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, according to chipset list it was ralink
<bazhang> spiekey: meet me in #ubuntu+1 okay?
<spiekey> ok
<egc> bazhang: so the solution for me is to install linux and use Gparted later to carve up the disk such that i can have a partition into which i can install solaris
<claudio75> hi to all...anybody knows how to set deluge as the default torrent's client?
<egc> hehe, thug life
<RiPPeR666> bazhang: i changed the usplach.conf to 1024x768
<bazhang> egc: very elegant solution ;]
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: which chipset list?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<amenado> tinman  does liveCD have  /etc/ppp/ directory?
<egc> yeah, destroy!
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to compile a driver, spca5xx. It puts the bz2 file in /usr/src. when I unzip it it puts a bunch of files under a new, modules, directory. Is this where I should be putting this, or should I unzip somewhere else??
<tinman> amenado: yessir
<bazhang> RiPPeR666: I thought you lost the signal once you got past bootsplash is that not the case?
<amenado> tinman  can you paste it just the name of the files there
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, I see. So it could be broadcom too...
<tinman> amenado: k
<cbx33> hey al
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy you could try this
<cbx33> how can i reduce the number of tty sessions?
<RiPPeR666> bazhang> no that is the case didnt quit understand y some one told me to do that??
<tinman> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/924690
<amenado> tinman i suspect those files will also be available on recovery mode..
<ghostlines> anyone has any experience with openvpn?
<KenSentMe> tinman, i know how to use irc and stuff, but someone i want to help doesnt. I'm looking for an idiot proof guide to get on the ubuntu channels from windows
<erUSUL> cbx33: remove or better rename /etc/event.d/tty* files
<Jorge_> what is the default username and password in ubuntu?
<amenado> tinman you can mount your /  partition  from hard disk right?
<erUSUL> Jorge_: there is none you canfigure one during install
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, it doesn't show in Restricted Driver Manager
<Jorge_> erUSUL
<bertvdp> hi, I'm having a problem with vmware server on a 64-bit system, it seems to need the 32-bit version of libgnome-vfs, would it hurt the system if I also installed the 32-bit one ?
<Jorge_> erUSUL ok, what is the root password?
<RiPPeR666> bazhang: problem is though that i cant ever get into terminal with "nvidia" in xorg.conf i loose signal to monitor
<tinman> amenado: yeah, recovery shell mounts my / with no problem
<erUSUL> !root | Jorge_
<ubotu> Jorge_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> Jorge_: there is no root on ubuntu you use «sudo»
<erUSUL> !sudo | Jorge_
<ubotu> Jorge_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, I tried lspcmcia and it didn't show too
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<cbx33> erUSUL, thanks
<amenado> tinman then okay, where did you mount / ?   you can ls -la  /mounpointof"/"etc/ppp  and those should have similar files as your liveCD
<cbx33> what should i rename them to
<cbx33> what process calls them?
<ffm> Does ubuntu support the Rio Cali MP3 player? I can't find anything on it.
<erUSUL> cbx33: no problem
<erUSUL> !upstart | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wisnut> ubuntu 5.1 - breezy - apt-get keeps failing (error 404 ip not found).  Found the path in sources.list to be "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe". . .doesn't seem to match what's out there based on http browsing. . .any ideas?
<PriceChild> ffm: have you tried plugging it in?
<cbx33> does upstart have config anywhere?
<amenado> RiPPeR666-> tried ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 ?
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: so it doesn't even detect any sort of hardware in the pcmcia slot?
<ffm> PriceChild: yeah, it's not mounting.
<RiPPeR666> bazhang: with "nv" in xorg.conf the sceen just goes black in i can hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get into terminal login screen
<pushpop-> spawN busted ESWC, with team9, http://eswc-anticheat.b3ta.org
<PriceChild> wisnut: breezy reached end of life some time ago and support is no longer given. Please upgrade.
<ffm> PriceChild: I don't think it's a USB mass storage device
<wisnut> that would explain it - thanks PriceChild!!!
<PriceChild> ffm: but it mounted...
<bazhang> pushpop-: what is that
<ffm> PriceChild: no.
<tinman> amenado: i see a few extra files
<PriceChild> ffm: sorry misread you
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, I think so...
<erUSUL> !who | cbx33
<ubotu> cbx33: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hendrixski> I want to make a box that's just a firefox broswer, appliance kind of a thing.  I have a text-only Ubuntu install, and I heard that a single application can run on Just an X server without a window client.  Can anybody point me to a manual to do something like this?
<amenado> tinman well at least we know once you go to recovery mode in your hard disk you have those files and access to the internet should be available.
<cbx33> sorry erUSUL
<erUSUL> cbx33: yes you configure it here /etc/event.d/*
<RiPPeR666> amenado: i can do that with nv in xorg.conf but not with "nvidia" in xorg
<amenado> tinman so boot from your hard disk, but select the recovery mode
<alberto> hey guys somebody know if I can view/change video bitrate in Kino to import from camcorders? thanks
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> so I can just move them else where
<cbx33> thanks erU
<cbx33> erUSUL,
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: strange, it has to be either of those chipsets, and the power light isn't on either? i take it you've rebooted since inseting it or inseted it while your pc was off?
<tinman> amenado: never works though, I get a kernel does not support PPP is this kernel 2.x.x or somethign similar to that error
<erUSUL> cbx33: move what ?
<amenado> RiPPeR666-> well, what exactly you want to do? use nvdia?
<cbx33> the tty files
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, I rebooted.
<cbx33> erUSUL, the tty files
<Lartza_> my internet keeps disconnecting
<erUSUL> cbx33: yes; but do not lose them XD
<Newbuntu2> when I try to "make" a driver, it says "linux/config.h: No such file or directory" What am I doing wrong?
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, The power light isn't on.
<tinman> Lartza_: what errors do plog give you?
<Lartza_> well my powerline ethernet adaptor shuts down
<FreeFull> rinaldi_, I'm not sure there is a power light.
<cbx33> erUSUL, heheh
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<amenado> tinman->   do this...   grep -i ppp  /mountpointof"/"boot/config-xxx.gz  where xxx is whatever config file there is
<cbx33> I won't
<Lartza_> has anyone used those and noticed same problem
<ffm> hendrixski: "sudo aptitude install xorg firefox" and then 'xinit -c "firefox"
<RiPPeR666> amenado: well since i install new drivers via "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-nex" i though nvidia would be the right choice for xorg
<ffm> '
<cbx33> I just want to get rid of 4 of them
<bertvdp> hi, I'm having a problem with vmware server on a 64-bit system, it seems to need the 32-bit version of libgnome-vfs, would it hurt the system if I also installed the 32-bit one ?
<ffm> hendrixski: the first command installs, the second starts the x serer
<amenado> tinman we're trying to figure out if your kernel in your hd supports ppp
<amenado> RiPPeR666-> well it seems not right?
<FreeFull> bertvdp, run vmware server using linux32
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: oh ok, its just that mine has a power light and a connection light. im kinda stuck here now
<RiPPeR666> amenado: yea i got the same felling
<tinman> amenado: #  grep -i ppp abc/boot/config-xxx.gz
<tinman> grep: abc/boot/config-xxx.gz: No such file or directory
<RiPPeR666> amenado: feeling
<hendrixski> ffm, sweet, lemme try that
<ffm> PriceChild: I just plugged it in, he'res what appeared in dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/924694
<bertvdp> FreeFull, how do you mean ?
<amenado> RiPPeR666-> well you may just have to settle for nv, if your video does not support nvidia
<Lartza_> does anyone know why my a-link powerline ethernet adaptor PA200AV shuts down from time to time?
<FreeFull> Lartza_, we don't know. This isn't an Ubuntu question, btw.
<RiPPeR666> amenado: nv doesnt work either after boot splash it just goes black but i can access terminal
<amenado> tinman not exact xxx..see what config.* files is in there..i use xxx since i dont know the numbers
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: "version headers-2.6.22-14-generic' for 'linux' was not found
<Lartza_> well maybe, in other comp it has worked fine
<RiPPeR666> amenado:  with nvidia i cant so it does seem like a step in the wrong direction
<amenado> RiPPeR666-> it must be your xorg.conf configs...play around with it
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: ?? they should be there...
<Lartza_> it has winblows
<erUSUL> !info linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic (source: linux-source-2.6.22): Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22-14.52 (gutsy), package size 567 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<fbc> any reason why enabling the remote desktop features would not work?
<rinaldi_> FreeFull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff heres a manual ndiswrapper way, but from there im not sure what else to do
<Lartza_> reason might also be in powerlines
<spiekey> does someone know a mirror for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/hardy-server-i386.iso ?
<erUSUL> !info linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic | Newbuntu2
<ubotu> newbuntu2: please see above
<helllen> helllo
<exerdigit> hey guys. all i am trying to do and have been trying to do is to get Flash to work on my FireFox. And in the process of trying to follow different instructions from different sites, after each thing i try not working, i somehow managed to mess up my installer??? I am really in the woods here.. Any help would be appreciated
<ffm> PriceChild: hm... I was able to access it with "rioutil" , but sadly it's CLI only
<amenado> RiPPeR666-> you may to go through the steps of reconfiguring your xorg.. i cant remember exact command line   dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg something
<helllen> someone know any good program to crack a wep wifi password?
<senselab> HMM
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<fbc> exerdigit: are you using an x64 installation?
<tinman> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/924697
<bazhang> exerdigit: reinstall flash-plugin nonfree
<ffm> !kismet | helllen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> exerdigit: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<exerdigit> yes... and I even tried following the instructions for it
<erUSUL> !flash > exerdigit
<egc> exerdigit: if you're machine is 64-bit i believe the steps are slightly different
<ffm> helllen: kismet and aircrack-ng
<egc> s/you're/your
<fbc> exerdigit: yeah thats aq little trickier
<erUSUL> egc: no difference you just install the package
<Lartza_> kismet is a chocolate bar in here :D
<egc> erUSUL: oh ok, been a while since I did it
<egc> it used to be the case
<storm-ze1> I need help configuring guarddog.  I've managed to disable web access.  Trying to get it to work and therefore can't download it via apt.  Somehow, though, this irc connection has continued to work..
<fbc> HI guys, I'm helping integrate ubuntu into a school here in Mexico. All of their students projects are written in php4 and I cannot find a lamp installation in synaptics for php4. any ideas?
<erUSUL> egc: gutsy made it really easy ;)
<amenado> tinman from what you pasted, it looks like ppp is supported, lets give it a shot, boot from your hd and select the recovery mode..we will establish network from there
<exerdigit> and heres the thing, i followed the instructions on installing firefox32, then isntalling flash with it... worked great.. for about a minute.. now it says its not enabled.
<DirtyMonkey> whats the chown command to change owner and group permissions of all files and folders in a directory?
<storm-ze1> *can't download the help file
<Lartza_> php4 scripts work on php5, am i right?
<ffm> fbc: just install apache, mysql, and php4, and ubuntu autoconfigures it.
<ffm> fbc: or just have them use php5.
<tinman> amenado: I am sure it will give me an error :<, but  i  will try, so brb
<Newbuntu2> ubotu: I don't quite follow your header message. can you explain?
<amenado> exerdigit-> hang round, ill try to assist, but im assisting someone right now
<amenado> tinman what did you do to get that error ?
<exerdigit> no hurry.. thanks
<fbc> Lartza_: no I don't think so. There are functions that are called diferrently right?
<DirtyMonkey> anyone
<erUSUL> DirtyMonkey: man chown ;)
<fbc> Lartza_:  like SCANDIR and serveral other functions right?
<amenado> exerdigit-> which firefox version did you install? do you have a  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   and/or /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins  ?
<Lartza_> fbc: well maybe it's not perfect, but works
<fbc> Lartza_:  Yeah I don't want to have to make the rewrite everything...
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: so what do I do about the headers??
<Milux> hi, where can i find the source code of aes crypt? http://www.aescrypt.com/
<storm-ze1> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> you must have it to compile C programs
<bod_> hey guys, would someone be kind enough to help me configure a wireless connection, i have a belkin F5D7050 dongle. So far all ive tried is plugin it in and configureing through NM which didnt work,. thanks in adavnce ;~)
<ethereality> "An error occurred while adding files to the archive. Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)" ... I got that error message while trying to right-click archive my home folder as home.tar.gz onto my external hard drive. What does it mean and how do I fix it?
<exerdigit> amenado-- i seem to have both of those directories
<adac2> can someone help me? java apllets do not load with firefox
<adac2> *applets
<rilo> anyone speak Turkish?
<Newbuntu2> synaptic shows I have linux-header-generic and linux-headers-2.6.22.-14 and  linux-headers-2.6.22.-14-generic
<senselab> type : sudo apt-get install java
<bod_> !turkish | rilo
<ubotu> rilo: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<amenado> exerdigit-> then on both make sure you have the libjavaplugin.so on those directories,
<senselab> adac2 : maybe sun-java6 ......
<rilo> bod_: yea, I'm there, it's dead. thanks though.
<adac2> senselab: iced tea is installed
<bod_> oh, ok
<senselab> that should work
<adac2>  java -versionjava version "1.7.0"IcedTea Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b22)IcedTea 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.7.0-b22, mixed mode)
<mrunagi> does *ubuntu have some sort of sign scrolling software that i can use a plasma tv as a sign?
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> are you trying to compile a simple C program ?
<Newbuntu2> amenado: a driver
<senselab> adac hows that work
<rilo> mrunagi: some screen saver I'm sure
<rilo> mrunagi: but there are plenty of slideshows you could use
<exerdigit> amenado-- no i do not.. but i cant copy anything in or not, it says i do not have permissions... i am very new to all of this. so this is probably a stupid question on how to get around this.
<amenado> Newbuntu2-> then most likely it has a Makefile, that should have the path to where your headers are..
<mrunagi> any suggestions on slideshows?
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<rilo> mrunagi: any image viewer with a slideshow mode
<bod_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrunagi> i was looking for something that has text effects and video
<adac2> senselab: ?
<arturh> hi! I have a gutsy with remote login enabled and a leopard and would like to login from the mac into ubuntu via xdmcp. I've tried /usr/X11/bin/X -query 192.168.2.100
<arturh> but it doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?
<storm-ze1> how do I enable web access with guarddog?
<amenado> exerdigit-> those directories are own by root, so you have to use sudo cp  /path/to/where/libjavaplugin.so  /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins
<senselab> man you guys got problems :P
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: I already have the latest version
<rilo> mrunagi: I'm sure there is plenty of stuff you could use, I just don't know of any off the top of my head. I'm not the best one to ask though.
<senselab> literally
<Kanuha> mrunagi, hae you looked into openoffice presentation?
<scraga2> where would be the best place to ask to know if the apt-get PHP5 has the GMP functions or not?
<egc> senselab: and solutions ;)
<mrunagi> im looking at it now Kanuha
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: and you still get the error? what are you trying to compile?
<amenado> scraga2-> tried #php5  ?
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: spca5xx, the driver for USB webcams
<scraga2> amenado: no, but I shall now, thanks.
<erawfish_> scraga2: phpinfo()
<hendrixski> ffm, xinit is not taking the -c option
<senselab> egc: exxxactly lol
<hendrixski> I never realized how many packages xorg has
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: they do mention that it has to be compiled with specific verisons, but I don't really understand that part..
<erawfish_> amenado: totally wrong place for him to ask
<egc> hehe
<scraga2> erawfish_: not installed yet, I wanted to know if I should compile myself or just use apt-get before I installed it
<amenado> erawfish_-> okay
<senselab> alright cya later
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<solexious> [Q] Bit confused, need to make apt-get upgrade work automated, so if there anre any questions it automaticaly ssays yes
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: but I'm not sure that's the problem
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: are you following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx ??
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: among 3 or 4 other different attempts. I only managed to confuse myself more...
<rhsanborn> Hey guys, I'm running gutsy on an HP laptop. I'm using ndiswrapper to get wireless with wpasupplicant, and it does work. The only problem I have, is that every time I login, I have to open the network manager and clear out and type my passkey back in to get it to reconnect
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: they mention that you need "ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build "
<rhsanborn> Any ideas? I'm almost to the point that I'm going to write a short shell script to run the iwconfig commands manually.
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: do I type that in like that?
<senselab> rhsanborn: try sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx then sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<senselab> if that works, then you were in the same situation as me
<amenado> rhsanborn-> you can make it permanent,  modify /etc/network/interfaces to put your keys and such
<ethereality> I guess I'll post my question on ubuntuforums ... thanks though.
<senselab> oh different problem
<senselab> sorry :P
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: better follow the guide from start to end
<amenado> rhsanborn-> man interfaces for options you can put in there
<hendrixski> ffm, oh, I got it... capital C.  Thanks!  This is awesome!!!!
<rhsanborn> amenado, I was hoping the gui interface would make it permanent. If I add the lines to the interface file, will I have to change that if I move my laptop to another wireless network?
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: those are instructions for 5.10 though; I'm using 7.10
<pushpop-> spawN busted by #Sacralis @ ESL -> http://ESL2009.uk.to/
<ffm> hendrixski: the magic of FOSS, and *nix in general!
<amenado> rhsanborn-> off course it will change, different network have different keys
<jcg42> When I try access my a Samba share on another computer I get this error: http://i26.tinypic.com/2e5plhf.jpg
<krept> pushpop- who's spawn?
<rhsanborn> senselab, I think that it has found the wireless card correctly, it certainly knows how to use it. It's just isn't convenient.
<ffm> PriceChild: having a CLI only interface for this music player is probably a good thing, cause it forced me to relearn some basic BASH "while" loops.
<RoyK_> hi
<amenado> rhsanborn-> are they working now using the gui? maybe its just a matter of copying your interfaces file
<exerdigit> amenado-- ok, i managed to copy that libflashplayer.so into the plugin directories.
<nettow_>  i re-loaded 7.04 gusty and I have no sound
<nettow_>  I think it has something to do with a conflict with my tuner cards
<nettow_>  I have pcHDTV HD-5500 & Dvico FusionHDTV5 Gold
<nettow_>  everything worked before
<amenado> exerdigit-> uhuh, and?
<storm-ze1> I need help enabling web / apt access with guarddog.
<scraga2> ok, 1 more question, using php5-gmp for GMP support do I install it with the php5 package or instead of?
<RoyK_> Ubuntu normally doesn't require a password if starting up in single user mode - how can I turn this on?
<rhsanborn> amenado, It does indeed work using the gui, I just have to manually reconnect it every time I reboot my laptop.
<nox-Hand> Something is up with my screen in Ubuntu so it starts the cli terminals in really bad resolution: http://omploader.org/vZHFw Anyone know why?
<noelferreira> my wireless connection is always switching off with ralink driver (rt61). any help?
<winwinwin> why "quota" shows nothing?
<jrib> RoyK_: why?
<amenado> rhsanborn-> you have setup via gui now right? take a look at your /etc/network/interfaces file, are the keys specified there now? then must make a copy
<exerdigit> amenado-- and nothing... it still says i have an old version of flash, or have javascript disabled when i try to watch a youtube video.. am i supposed to be using the 64 or 32 bit version of firefox here?
<eifzon> It says operation not permitted when I try tho remove my /var/chroots/users/username?
<winwinwin> how to see if quota is enabled?
<micro-02> Oi
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: yeah they are a little bit out of date becouse the drivers are now included (just checked) with ubuntu
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<bazhang> hi micro-02
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: no need to compile them from source
<amenado> exerdigit-> look in your about:config to make sure settings are correct
<gnychis> are the repository mirrors rate limited to 40Kbps for all clients? I can't seem to find a server which I get more than 40K
<micro-02> ai
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: so how do I start them/make them work?
<micro-02> galera eu preciso coloca o msn aki na maquina
<rhsanborn> amenado, it is indeed set there.
<micro-02> como que eu gassp
<micro-02> fasso
<micro-02> ?
<ffm> PriceChild: now a question, the files, when downloaded, now have "filenames" like "C:\Foo\Bar\baz.wma" . (see http://pastebin.ca/924713). Is there a regexp I can use to strip all but what's after the \ ?
<nettow_>  i re-loaded 7.04 gusty and I have no sound
<nettow_>  I think it has something to do with a conflict with my tuner cards
<nettow_>  I have pcHDTV HD-5500 & Dvico FusionHDTV5 Gold
<nettow_>  everything worked before
<bazhang> gnychis: not likely--could be your isp
<amenado> exerdigit-> i dont know what cpu you have, if your kernel is 32 bit, then use 32bit
<xq> gnychis: No, they should have no limit...
<rhsanborn> amenado, Perhaps I will reboot and see if that file is getting changed at some point
<micro-02> QWEWE
<jrib> !br | micro-02
<ubotu> micro-02: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> micro-02: portuguese?
<amenado> rhsanborn-> why not copy first before rebooting?
<storm-ze1> Anyone know guarddog?  I need help enabling http and apt access. :(
<bazhang> storm-ze1: seems you would want firestarter for gnome ;]
<amenado> rhsanborn-> that way its as easy as cp over to nonworking one
<exerdigit> amenado-- i downloaded the 64bit of ubuntu since i have the core2 duo... so it should be 64 bit that i installed.
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: start loading them if not loaded already 'sudo modprobe gspca'
<storm-ze1> bazhang: Firestarter kept disappearing... And I was having trouble getting samba to work with it.
<rhsanborn> amenado, eck, was hoping for an elegant, non-interactive solution :P
<exerdigit> amenado-- aside from this, i was trying to follow some instructions using nswrapper or something, and i messed up my installer... i cant upgrade anything using the package manger thing
<amenado> exerdigit-> you installed it, so you will know what you installed, try it, am not sure if the 64bit firefox is working fully yet though
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: then install cheese or something like that to test the webcam (i do not have a webcam so...)
<thinkpaduser> can i carry my laptop around while suspended or should i hibernate?
<Kanuha> nettow_, did you check under system, preferences, sound to see what device it is using?
<jcg42> When I try access a Samba share on another computer I get the error "The folder contents could not be displayed".
<xq> thinkpaduser: I recommend suspend...but it's up to you. It depends on battery and personal preferences (also time to use again is a factor).
<amenado> rhsanborn-> a few click should not be overly burdensome noh?  :P
<ethand_> win: try "quota" in terminal
<rhsanborn> thinkpaduser, moving it around while suspended should be just fine, it uses very little power and doesn't do any roaming or anything. I prefer to hibernate for security purposes (dump my memory) but that is a little banal.
<thirdy> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu and on starting my computer, I get an error msg "NTLDR is missing", I was able to boot using the boot from HD from the Ubuntu CD
<exerdigit> amenado-- i installed 32bit firefox on the side, and installed flash from there, and it all worked great! but once i restarted firefox, it doesnt work at all.
<thinkpaduser> jcg42, you might can try 'read only = no' in the server's Share section or check the directory mask?
<fco> where are the xscreensavers directory?
<fco> in ubuntu
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: it still just shows it as a new ehci_hcd device and doesn't start up any video dirver though...
<amenado> thinkpaduser-> but be aware some of these suspend mode or hibernate does not fully get you back to a full operation when awakened, so many here complains about missing this or that
<storm-ze1> fco:  I just had to find that, just a second.
<amenado> exerdigit-> are you sure you are running the 32bit version?
<thirdy> can I fix my problem installing grub?
<hendrixski> ffm, it is quite magical... Now I'm gonna see about getting all the codecs and video stuff into firefox and see if it plays videos too :-p  This is exciting :-)
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: do you get a /dev/video0 or something like that device??
<Kanuha> thirdy, yes I think so
<rhsanborn> amenado, It's certainly easier than reentering my key and reseting my connection every time, but something along the lines of the Mac/Winblows, automatic solution would be even nicer. If that's the case, I'll just through a boot script in to handle it, but was hoping for an intelligent app that could sense where I was and connect to a predefined set of AP
<amenado> thirdy problem with whom?
<storm-ze1> You are probably looking for this: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/
<Newbuntu2> erUSUL: I already have /dev/video0 & 1 (I have a dual tuner PVR card). but I don't get a video2 or anything...
<thirdy> amenado, i get the error msg "NTLDR is missing" on system start
<rhsanborn> thinkpaduser, amenado, indeed, my laptop for example will not recover from hibernate atm.
<ffm> hendrixski: you probably want to "sudo aptitude install flashplayer" (aptitude is a better form of apt-get, and "sudo" runs the command as the super user)
<amenado> rhsanborn-> judicious use of interfaces options may suffice, man interfaces for options
<exerdigit> amenado-- in my internet menu. i have FireFox Web Browser, and FireFox32 Web Browser... firefox32 worked with flash once i installed it through there, but now neither of them do anything with flash at all.
<solexious> [Q] Bit confused, need to make apt-get upgrade work automated, so if there are any questions it automaticaly says yes
<amenado> thirdy-> umm we are not windows support..try #windows
<erUSUL> Newbuntu2: :| dunno then... i can not help you further; sorry
<rhsanborn> Fortunately, they've done some fantastic work with making linux kernels boot faster, so standby/hibernate are not quite as necessary as in years past.
<RiPPeR666> is anyone knowledgeble with nvidia problems with x
<rhsanborn> amenado, thanks for your help
<thirdy> amenado, yeah but I'm using ubuntu
<amenado> exerdigit-> i dont know what to tell you, other than launch it via command line, to make sure you are using the correct version
<thinkpaduser> amenado, thanks for the advice.  my Thinkpad has a BIOS password when resuming from suspend or hibernation.  i use that for security
<amenado> rhsanborn-> you're welcome, good luck
<luica2> hello
<amenado> thirdy but the NTLDR error is not an ubuntu feature/error
<Belboz99> Hey all, this is what happens when I run glxgears:
<Belboz99> http://dansfah.hopto.org/3D_Issue.png
<thinkpaduser> amenado, and i haven't had any issues with resuming.  it seems exactly where i put it, save dropping the wireless network
<rhsanborn> amenado, thirdy, depends on which version of ubuntu you installed, some are not quite as kind to vista partitions. Vista is even more nasty then older versions of windows with the bootloader. Installing the wrong version of ubunutu alongside vista will cause that error
<amenado> thinkpaduser-> yeah, somehow it seems the hibernate, suspend is not ready yet..but work is in progress
<iDivine> I have a folder, but it won't let me open it. It says, "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of ___". What happened ;(.
<Belboz99> I have an ATI Radeon 3650, running Xorg version 1.3, do I need to somehow upgrade Xorg to version 1.4?
<munk_> can somebody help me with wine? or tell me the channel for wine help please?
<Newbuntu2> can someone help me with my webcam setup?
<Kanuha> thirdy, it sounds like grub did not overwrite the windows loader, try installing grub again
<Scunizi> How do I find out if slocate is scheduled to update the index files and when?
<thirdy> kanuha, ok I'll install it with apt, is that ok?
<amenado> rhsanborn-> i have not even toyed with vista yet, i let you all early adopters tell us the wonderful experiences :P
<thinkpaduser> amenado, uswsusp was difficult to get working in Ubuntu Gutsy for me.  i need to build a custom kernel with the SLAB allocator for it to resume the ATI card, IIRC
<exerdigit> amenado-- i am getting an error regarding dpkg being interrupted, and its telling me to run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct it... so i did that, and i still get an error when trying to install ANYthing...
<nettow_> kanuha....yes I did,,,and I changed it to the correct sound....
<rhsanborn> amenado, my laptop came with vista and I'm running ubuntu if that tells you anything :P
<Kanuha> thirdy, I think that should work
<echo_mirage> how to remove my graphicsadapter from the compiz blacklist? or disable check? i don find the config file
<iDivine> I have a folder, but it won't let me open it. It says, "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of ___". What happened ;(.
<amenado> rhsanborn-> you are of the few lucky ones..hehe
<unknow1> need help
<storm-ze1> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<unknow1> on wireless
<rhsanborn> amenado, only prob with vista is that it's forcing manufacturers to come out with even more locked up hardware. This ubuntu install was a nightmare.
<thirdy> rhsanborn, I have xp sp2, then I got malwares from a friends flash drive so I installed ubuntu 7.10
<nettow_> kanuha...I changed the device under the volume....that seemed to fix it
<unknow1> i set up iwconfig eth1 mode ;; essid ;; rate ;; etc.....
<amenado> rhsanborn i believe you, at first i heard of windows only pc...now i believe it
<storm-ze1> What command do I use to access iptables?  /etc/init.d doesn't have an iptables command, and I can't access http right now to try to figure out how ubuntu does it.
<thinkpaduser> rhsanborn, can i ask what laptop you use?
<unknow1> but on the other side ( client ) no networks appears
<rhsanborn> thirdy, Kanuha was correct, it sounds like the bootloader wasn't written correctly
<scraga2> ok, turns out the php5-gmp module is hardy only, anything similar on gutsy, or will I need to compile it myself?
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: you are trying to make a custom iptables script??
<rhsanborn> thinkpaduser, HP Thinkpad dv6500
<amenado> exerdigit-> im sorry to hear, btw i have no experience with dual cores/quad cores and 64bit so im not able to assist
<rhsanborn> amenado, HP and MS got in bed together with Vista. Fortunately, OS community is catching up with drivers.
<Kanuha> nettow_, yeah, I forgot you can change it there too
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: No-- just trying to open my http port.
<unknow1> can someone help me ?
<exerdigit> amenado-- alright, thanks for trying
<RiPPeR666> how do i download and install envy in terminal. cant get into x
<unknow1> have wireless problem
<thirdy> rhasanborn, Kanuha, grub is already the newest version
<nox-Hand> Anyone know anything about my resoltion problem? |---------------------------|----------------------||
<nox-Hand> |---------------------------|----------------------||
<nox-Hand> Oops, sorry about that paste there
<nox-Hand> But question stands
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: by default ubuntu does not have iptables rules enabled
<Kanuha> thirdy, reinstall
<RiPPeR666> how do i download and install envy in terminal. cant get into x
<mrunagi> im running kubuntu but im getting no answer i suspect its a *ubuntu issue.........but i have a conexant card that the video feed is scrambled......can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<erUSUL> !envy | RiPPeR666
<ubotu> RiPPeR666: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: Something happened when I installed guarddog...
<mrunagi> RiPPeR666: you cant
<rhsanborn> Kanuha, thirdy, do you remember the command to tell grub to rewrite the bootloader/
<mrunagi> RiPPeR666: did you break your X?
<iDivine> I have a folder, but it won't let me open it. It says, "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of ___". What happened ;(.
<Kanuha> rhsanborn, no, sorry
<rhsanborn> thirdy, have you ever been able to boot into this install of ubunutu?
<unknow1> have configured iwconfig as ad-hoc on wireless have fixed ip on ifconfig but on the windows side when i scan for the network nothing shows up and stills configured as ap can someone help me out please ?
<RiPPeR666> mrunagi: nope just installed 7.10 after boot splash monito goes bakc
<thinkpaduser> rhsanborn, amenado, i was lucky enough to have been shipped a laptop without a preloaded OS.  and this thing is a rock with Linux
<RiPPeR666> black
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: then use guarddog to open port 80...
<nettow_> ty kanuha...I apprecaite the help
<iDivine> I have a folder, but it won't let me open it. It says, "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of ___". What happened ;(. It seems to me my Desktop is 'inactive'. It wont let me do ANYTHING on it. help?
<rhsanborn> thinkpaduser, per your name, I'm assuming it's a thinkpad?
<thirdy> rhsanborn, no after installing ubuntu then restart, I got the error, so I used the boot from hd option in the ubuntu CD
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: That was the idea.  ... only I don't know how...
<thinkpaduser> rhsanborn, T60, yes
<amenado> thinkpaduser-> alright..dont let windows get near it lest in vmware or virtual box..
<diafic> Why is openoffice hideous?
<diafic> All the icons are missing and replaced by text
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: I tried enabling HTTP for both Internet and Local, but that doesn't seem to do it.
<diafic> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<rhsanborn> thinkpaduser, I had very good luck with a couple thinkpads in the past, great systems.
<RiPPeR666> been messing around with 7.10 for a day cant get it to work
<thinkpaduser> amenado, i lost the need for my vmware XP image months ago :)
<RiPPeR666> oin 2nd day now
<unknow1> have configured iwconfig as ad-hoc on wireless have fixed ip on ifconfig but on the windows side when i scan for the network nothing shows up and stills configured as ap can someone help me out please ?
<amenado> thirdy you were trying to boot into ubuntu but getting the NTLDR error?
<rhsanborn> thirdy, let me go see if I can find the command to rewrite the bootloader. Although, it might be easier to try reinstalling. One min please
<thinkpaduser> rhsanborn, i am very pleased with it
<subsume> Is there any way to use apt to make a 7.04 system a 7.10 system?
<amenado> thinkpaduser-> what do you use your laptop for ? which app just curious..
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | thinkpaduser rhsanborn
<ubotu> thinkpaduser rhsanborn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/using-guarddog.html#id2406324
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: No http access, remember?
<storm-ze1> :)
<rhsanborn> PriceChild, thanks.
<RiPPeR666> i want to lern some linux but i cant even get x to load after install. i have learned alot of cmds but still luck getting x to load
<LoLLo> how can i convert a GIMP extension in a JPG extension ? ? ? ?
<subsume> QUESTION: Is there any way to use apt to make a 7.04 system a 7.10 system?
<unknow1> have configured iwconfig as ad-hoc on wireless have fixed ip on ifconfig but on the windows side when i scan for the network nothing shows up and stills configured as ap can someone help me out please ?
<iDivine> I have a folder, but it won't let me open it. It says, "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of ___". What happened ;(. It seems to me my Desktop is 'inactive'. It wont let me do ANYTHING on it. help?
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: i thought you were trying to open port 80 to *serve* pages...
<rhsanborn> thirdy, there you go, that's the ticket to reload grub.
<thinkpaduser> amenado, all around computing.  mostly Kismet :P
<thirdy> amenado, I get NTLDR error at the start, maybe XP is causing this
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: No, I can't see web pages at all. :(
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: you can not disable guarddog ??
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, Yes  type /msg ubotu upgrade
<amenado> thinkpaduser-> ah okay
<erUSUL> LoLLo: open the file choos "save as"
<thirdy> rhsanborn, sorry where?
<rhsanborn> thirdy, when you boot, does grub give you a list of options to boot into/
<thirdy> rhsanborn, no I don't even see grub
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: I don't want to disable my firewall... that isn't safe..
<mrunagi> im running kubuntu but im getting no answer i suspect its a *ubuntu issue.........but i have a conexant card that the video feed is scrambled......can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<amenado> thirdy-> it looks like your grub was not installed yet
<SHyTRiGGeR> hi all, please which paquage should i use to install an irc server ?
<rhsanborn> thirdy, ubotu sent a message about 30 lines up. Those sites should have info on telling the computer to reinstall grub without completely reinstalling.
<thinkpaduser> amenado, i use it mostly for LAN/Desktop work roaming around at work
<thirdy> rhsanborn, amenado, what the command for apt to reinstall?
<unknow1> have configured iwconfig as ad-hoc on wireless have fixed ip on ifconfig but on the windows side when i scan for the network nothing shows up and stills configured as ap can someone help me out please ?
<rhsanborn> !fixgrub | thirdy
<ubotu> thirdy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Where does the name 'slab' come from for "in-kernel data structures cache"?
<phiqtion> i know this isn't the place to ask but everybody here has alot of knowledge so here it goes, how can i delete a protected folder with protected subdirectories in windows xp accidentally transfered to my pc and it carries the owner's privileges from the other computer! and i can't delete it no matter what i try, Safe mode, Killdisk, etc. any thoughts? thanks in advance
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows like here
<bazhang> oops
<amenado> thinkpaduser-> nice, sitting in a cubicle is a bummer...you get to visit everyone..
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: woops.
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: woops. what about Edubuntu machines?
<luical> help please. i need some advice with ntfs 3g
<rhsanborn> brb, I have to reset my darn cable modem...getting 80k down atm....
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, Should be the same process
<amenado> !fixgrub | thirdy
<ubotu> thirdy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thinkpaduser> amenado, indeed
<cornell> I'd asked a question, and some responded, but it's scrolled off.  Is there an archive of this room?
<thirdy> rhsanborn, amenado, thank you very much, I'll be back
<erUSUL> storm-ze1: some windows inherited paranoia?? XD not as dangerous in linux believe me but anyway... i do not use guarddog s i dunno how it sets up the firewall maybe you can go through its configuration disabling protections to find out which one prevents the browser to work
<amenado> thirdy okay dokee
<phiqtion> i know this isn't the place to ask but everybody here has alot of knowledge so here it goes, how can i delete a protected folder with protected subdirectories in windows xp accidentally transfered to my pc and it carries the owner's privileges from the other computer! and i can't delete it no matter what i try, Safe mode, Killdisk, etc. any thoughts? thanks in advance
<luical> please help me with ntfs 3g
<storm-ze1> erUSUL: Ok.  Thanks.
<luical> i dont have any write support
<luical> hello
<senselab> hi
<luical> please help me
<amenado> phiqtion-> on an ntfs partition? or ext3 ?
<senselab> wasup
<phiqtion> ntfs xp bro
<Jack_Sparrow> luical, We see you , please do not repeat.. are you running gutsy?
<phiqtion> amenado: ntfs xp
<luical> its an internal drive
<luical> no, im in feisty
<unknow1> have configured iwconfig as ad-hoc on wireless have fixed ip on ifconfig but on the windows side when i scan for the network nothing shows up and stills configured as ap can someone help me out please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | luical
<ubotu> luical: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<amenado> phiqtion-> you are trying to delete this from ubuntu with ntfs-3g support right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Phrozen_One> how can I copy files in the terminal with a progress bar?
<phiqtion> amenado: from xp, but i do have access to the live cd
<luical> im trying to have complete acces to my files in my old ntfs drive
<Jack_Sparrow> luical, read the link above.. ntfs
<luical> i have ntfs 3 g, but when i activete it a big error screen pops up
<spirit_> hi i ask for a 10 cds al 10 cd has a problem
<spirit_> don't boot
<spirit_> don't forrmat disk
<amenado> phiqtion-> there are some hidden setting for ntfs file attributes,  btw are you sure you want to delete these files/directories?
<spirit_> etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> luical, it would be helpful to know what the error is
<Starnestommy> spirit_: did you get the right CDs for your processors?
<phiqtion> amenado: totally sure
<spirit_> what did you mean by righ cd for your processors
<fco> How xscreensavers are made? is there a tutorial over there?
<Jack_Sparrow> spirit_, Did you try them on any other computers
<spirit_> i also got a broken cd
<spirit_> yes..
<amenado> phiqtion-> on ubuntu, there is also  getacl to look at attributes, chattr to change it, and shred to completely remove a file not (vanished forever)
<amenado> rahter vanish it forever
<mrunagi> im running kubuntu but im getting no answer i suspect its a *ubuntu issue.........but i have a conexant card that the video feed is scrambled......can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<phiqtion> amenado: can i do this from the 7.10 live cd? or from xp? i need to delete this protected folder asap.
<unknow1> have configured iwconfig as ad-hoc on wireless have fixed ip on ifconfig but on the windows side when i scan for the network nothing shows up and stills configured as ap on iwlist it apear to be up but nothing on the other wi-card
<Jack_Sparrow> spirit_, What hardware are you running and which cd's did you order
<tehCurtis> how do i setup a new domain's dns on my bare bones ubuntu server?
<spirit_> 32 bit cd
<spirit_> try it on an AMD
<amenado> phiqtion-> are you trying to hide your tracks? hehehe..yeah on liveCD  you can try those command i suggested
<tehCurtis> is there some program that i need to access?
<spirit_> and a P3
<amenado> unknow1-> both sides has to be adhoc
<Jack_Sparrow> spirit_, exactly what happens when you boot it up with the cd in the drive
<phiqtion> amenado: lol, my ntfs doesn't get mounted by default on the live cd
<spirit_> each cd has it own problem
 * beautifulsnow asks: I know that my logitech media play mouse works in ubuntu because it has before, but I did a ubuntu reinstall and now it doesn't: anyone know how to make the media buttons work? 
<unknow1> it doesnt appear on windows side
<cornell> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> phiqtion-> you have to mount the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> spirit_, Pick one
<spirit_> 1 starts in the live mode well
<amenado> phiqtion-> with the correct fs type off course
<spirit_> but when doing partition
<konner> How do i install diffrent start buttons for Ubuntu?
<unknow1> amenado : run iwconfig eth1 adhoc :: essid rate but it doesnt show the essid on the windows card
<spirit_> there was an error
<Jack_Sparrow> konner, If you are trying to replace the ubuntu icon where it says applications.. you dont
<phiqtion> amenado: im lost :(, shouldn't the ntfs volume be mounted by default with write/read access in the 7.10 live cd?
<spirit_> forget what it was
<amenado> unknow1-> is the windows in adhoc mode?
<unknow1> amenado, : i can see others networks not mine and stills configurated
<beautifulsnow> konner: you need to replace /usr/share/cions/YOURTHEMEHERE/ look for your current icon and replace all of them with the one you want :)
<konner> No im using the main menu button
<konner> ...
<unknow1> windows is a client not ad-hoc
<unknow1> ad-hoc is on ubuntu
<konner> I changed the panels
<solexious> [Q] Bit confused, need to make apt-get upgrade work automated, so if there are any questions it automaticaly says yes
<unknow1> scanning channels not showing ubuntu one
<amenado> phiqtion-> liveCD does not know which drive you have on your machine, so it can not just mount it without you telling what is there, besides thats not whats its purpose is
<spirit_> when i use anothe cd the error was about the gnome graphic
<Newbuntu2> can someone help me with a webcam? it doesn't get picked up when I plug it in
<Starnestommy> solexious: try apt-get -y update
<Jack_Sparrow> spirit_, Sorry I dont have time to help you with that.. you need to supply more info on the error you are getting
<phiqtion> amenado: how can i mount it to delete the protected file in ntfs
<solexious> Star: Thank you
<Starnestommy> solexious: er, sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<konner> beautifulsnow: How do i do that.
<whileimhere> Hi. I am in the middle of a large torrent download with Deluge. I need to transfer the whole torrent to another workstation and allow it to keep going. Is this possible?\
<spirit_> ok
<amenado> phiqtion-> from the menu Places  can you select the drive and partition?
<spirit_> i think it's the cds
<phiqtion> amenando: no it doesnt show up
<spirit_> thank
<amenado> whileimhere-> you may transfer the initial torrent file? but it will start from beginning
<beautifulsnow> konner: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-205638.html  you will have to know what the theme you are using is
<subsume> how the heck do I tar my home directory?
<subsume> tar -cf /home/me/home.tar /home isn't working
<whileimhere> Amenado: I was hoping to avoid that since its like 16 gig file
<subsume> uh oh recursive problem
<amenado> whileimhere-> oh well...sometimes we come across limitations
<unknow1> amenado : ??
<amenado> unknow1-> is the windows in adhoc mode?
<whileimhere> yeah so its best to let it finish and then just save it to DVD
<phiqtion> amenando: no it doesnt show up
<unknow1> amenado: windows is a client does it to be configured as an ad-hoc or it connects to the ad-hoc one ?
<amenado> whileimhere-> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /home
<z_> Anyone here good with hard drives?
<amenado> unknow1-> it may have to be configured as such..not 100% sure
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: that's a keeper, eh?
<unknow1> amenado : windows connect to ad-hoc on ubuntu ,.... but ubuntu appears to tx but it really doesnt
<amenado> phiqtion-> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdaX /mountpoint
<unknow1> on opensuse it works ubuntu nothing
<unknow1> argbh
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, most of those excludes are not needed, that was my full backup command ...
<phiqtion> amenado: with that i can delete?
<amenado> unknow1-> use suse then?
<unknow1> amenado, : i like ubuntu
<amenado> phiqtion-> after it is mounted, i assume so, try it
<amenado> unknow1-> then get an AP
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: I wasn't getting that neat upgrade button in edubuntu 7.04
<phiqtion> thx
<sinbox> whileimhere I think if you transfer both the torrent file and the data and make sure the pointer correspond it will resume, if not redownload the torrent file and make it point at where the data you've moved is
<unknow1> amenado, : thanks anyway for the hand
<amenado> unknow1-> or a hub so they can communicate
<whileimhere> Ill just leave it where it is for now. It only has 24 hours to go.
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, You can follow the manual steps.. apt-get update apt-get upgrade and apt-get distro-upgrade.. check that last command for spelling on disrto..
<efren20> whats the best media player to listen to mp3 files
<d> desktop effect doest not work well as my graphic card is restricted...what can i do to solve this
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: I'm more comfy with that anyway
<amenado> tinman were you able to connect?
<subsume> Thanks
 * beautifulsnow asks: I'm googling but I can't find anything helpful: My LOGITECH MEDIA PLAY mouse fun buttons don't work, but I know they DO work in Ubuntu because they did before the reinstall. Could you give me a few pointers (no pun intended) on how I may make them work?
<whileimhere> I am sad to say that for my arcade emulator I have to switch over to M$ Windows again. AHHHH
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: setting up FAT client lab today. fun =)
<nemesis256> So I'm trying to boot up Ubuntu for the first time on a Mac Pro. I got to the initial menu, and selected the first option to install or boot Ubuntu. After that, I got to the loading screen with the orange bar. After a short while, the bar duplicated itself several times on the screen. After that probably about 5 screens followed with strange colors and patterns. The last one was white with some pink/red coloring. At this point th
<nemesis256> e CD stopped spinning, so I just held down the power button to turn off.
<nemesis256> What could be the problem? The graphics card in my Mac Pro is a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT. I am using the 32 bit version of Ubuntu. Would the 64 bit make any difference?
<me> gnome compiz-fusion manager package name?
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, Good luck..  Im leaving for a bit..
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: righto. see ya
<scraga2> attempting to build dependencies on PHP5 and get this error: E: Package libsnmp10-dev has no installation candidate
<rhsanborn> amenado, found out my problem. It has to do with wpa_supplicant. When the system is booting, and bringing up my network card, it tries to establish connectivity, and issues an ifup command, but at that point, it's unable to start wpa, and that is why I have to mess with the network manager, because I have to force it to reset the network, and restart the connection with wpa.
<amenado> beautifulsnow-> umm try the xorg.conf options for ZAxisMapping ?
<[chr0n0s]> what version of kernel hardy uses
<asc> Is there a "do not let /var/log eat one million gigabytes of disk space" option anywhere?
<efren20> whats the best media player to listen to mp3 files
<lastelement0> hey all, i just fully converted over to ubuntu and i am unable to get compiz functioning so i can get the cube. i have a dell inspiron e1505 with ati x1400 card and i have the restricted driver enabled
<amenado> rhsanborn-> there are the options preup  to get things loaded or executed first, it should not establish connectivity til those drivers are loaded and such
<rhsanborn> amenado, a change to the if rules allows the system to try and reestablish connectivity automatically when wpa_supplicant finally gets loaded.
<beautifulsnow> amenado: the left/right/middle/scroll works fine, I want the Volume up/down, Previous/Next, Pause buttons to work, and they have before ^_^;
<SatMan> can we use ubuntu in schools for free?
<beautifulsnow> yes SatMan
<SatMan> thanks,
<adaptr> SatMan: you can use it *anywhere* for free
<adaptr> including the Moon, on Mars, and in cyberspace
<beautifulsnow> ^_^;
<efren20> wahts the best mp3 media player to download in ubuntu
<rhsanborn> amenado, the problem was that after ifup is issued, it sets the flag to "up" for my wireless, even though it really isn't, and so when wpa_supplicant comes online, it tries to ifup again, but ignores my wireless because it's already marked as "up".
<asc> but can you use it to design cyborg dolphins with lasers to take over the world?
<amenado> rhsanborn-> cool you got it figured out..so you have to modify if-pre-up.d scripts?
<lastelement0> hey all, i just fully converted over to ubuntu and i am unable to get compiz functioning so i can get the cube. i have a dell inspiron e1505 with ati x1400 card and i have the restricted driver enabled
<rhsanborn> amenado, a change to the rules allows it to try again....
<rhsanborn> amenado, /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules
<adaptr> lastelement0: ati the sux0rz when it comes to compiz
<Jorge_> how do you turn on compiz 3D in ubuntu 7.1
<amenado> rhsanborn-> ah okay, for the next boot
<loser2012> anyone try out b4 ubuntu ultimate edition?
<lastelement0> adaptr, i had previously had ubuntu running when i was dual booting. so i know it works, i just forget how i got it to work lol
<subsume> There is some mechanism updating the clients in my /etc/passwd lab to reflect new users.
<subsume> subsume: I'm just not sure what that mechanism is. How do I find out?
<efren20> whats the best media player for ubuntu anyone know
<rhsanborn> amenado, it's a workaround, but, importantly it's a WORK around :P
<amenado> rhsanborn-> thats one thing I dislike about udev, its covers everything, and this was not like this in older linux. so we re-learn new things again
<Scunizi> If I take excess fonts in ~/.fonts and zip them leaving the zip file in the same directory, will reconfiguring the font cache hic-up when looking at the zip file? or will it read the fonts contained in it?
<efren20> that you can listne to mp3 files
<asc> efren: there's like 20 of them. The best one is the one you like most.
<amenado> rhsanborn-> include sysfs and apci events
<iratik> efren20: try xmms... its like a winamp clone
<iratik> For some reason , nautilus is not opening up ... What alternate file browsers are there?
<amenado> never a dull moment with linux constantly re-learning!!!
<candyban_> Can anyone explain me how to make ALSA work? ... I have a 7.1 soundcard with SPDIF out (coax + optical) ... but I can't seem to output anything but stereo on my front speakers (analogue)
<Scunizi> iratik, thunar is one
<efren20> iratik:were do i find it please link me
<[chr0n0s]> lastelement0, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<vignesh> how to i download the repositories into my local hard drive so that i can distribute it to my friends through LAN..??
<Scunizi> iratik, gnome commander
<iratik> efren20: to find software for your installation, go to the menu and click Add/Remove
<asc> iratik: thunar like he said. pcmanfm is incredibly fast, also.
<candyban_> I've read a lot on Alsa ... and I understand some of the more advanced features like sound routing and stuff, but nowhere anything about getting the damn stuff to work
<[chr0n0s]> vignesh, repos are huge i think
<rhsanborn> amenado, not familiar with that specifically. I haven't gotten into boot orders and such much.
<amenado> subsume-> what do you mean update /etc/passwd?
<asc> iratik: of course, real men use bash
<subsume> There is some mechanism appending the /etc/passwd file in the client machines in my computer lab to reflect new users added to the server. HOW TO find out what mechanism that might be?
<vignesh> yeah.. but still i have a fast interenet connection @ home, my frenz dont have it... so i need to download them..
<hemelskonijn> w00t ... ubuntu runs nice :D ... no need to mod a lot before it runs on my laptop :D
<[chr0n0s]> asc, bash is default, real men use zsh
<iratik> asc: bash is awesome, i'm used to it... but these mp3 files on this mp3 player are all... not very bash friendly
<asc> iratik: Install mplayer - you can run it from the command like
<Scunizi> vignesh, there is a program in synaptic that will allow you to create a repository on a cd, but I've forgotten the name.  You'll have problems downloading all the things in the repos. it's thousands of packages.
<asc> chr0n0s: Real men use punch cards
<loser2012> is this version any better? http://ultimateedition.info/
<amenado> rhsanborn-> newer linux uses udev with sysfs and events as opposed to older devfs and other things like inittab, sysfive init.d
<vignesh> Scunizi, cant i download them to an external hard disk??
<asc> no wait, they toggle the switches by hand
<[chr0n0s]> asc, then real men are extinct according to you theory, which is wrong, hence proved :S
<candyban_> anyone familiar with getting ALSA to work?
<Scunizi> vignesh, sure you can.. but you want ALL of the packages?
<[chr0n0s]> vignesh, use apt-on-cd
<[chr0n0s]> or aptoncd
<K_Nine> candyban_:  I thought they took Alsa out of ubuntu.
<vignesh> Scunizi, no not all.. but how to i find specific repos alone.??
<[chr0n0s]> i don't really remember the name
<vignesh> [chr0n0s], thanks
<candyban_> K_Nine, huh????
<amenado> subsume-> you want the users (acessing the client host) to access the server  ? central authentication?
<efren20> irakti:wha twas the name again?
<subsume> amenado: I want to centralize the users and was in the process of installing LDAP but now I am discovering the users are being propagated already, somehow.
<pliumbum> i have a problem with grub - when i try to load windows,  i get error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<candyban_> K_Nine, then what do they use? OSS? (doubt they would get far)
<pliumbum> anybody can help?
<Scunizi> vignesh, I think what asking is how to find the repos and download what you want directly right? if so you can do that via the command line using apt
<thirdy> amenado, grub still doesn't start
<Gmo> real simple xorg question: how can I tell which driver is actually loaded?  Xorg.0.log correctly identifies the chipset as Radeon Xpress 1200, but how can I verify that it is actually using the new xorg-video-radeonhd driver?
<K_Nine> candyban_:  I read there was a problem with alsa. Try Google sound ubuntu.
<adaptr> Gmo: read the Xorg log
 * iratik is reading about zsh and likes what he sees
<Gmo> I did, that's where I found the chipset
<adaptr> Gmo: the one that it blabbers about is the one that it loaded
<amenado> subsume-> the clients were added to the server side and not on the host clients? but somehow clients can directly log onto client host?
<iratik> actually... a guide like this for bash would be great.!
<adaptr> Gmo: it does not tell you what chipset you have without also loading the driver
<Gmo> but a search on the grep -i radeon doesn't ever say radeonhd
<gravemind> hey guys -- I'm having trouble using the rhythmbox last.fm plugin - it says "handshake failed" and isn't submitting my scrobbled tracks to the server. any ideas?
<vignesh> Scunizi, nope.. im not askin abt downloadin and installin them in mine.. im asking about downloading and givin it to my frenz thru lan.. coz my frenz dont have direct internet access..
<pliumbum> i have a problem with grub - when i try to load windows,  i get error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<pliumbum> what should i do?
<amenado> thirdy-> what do you get now when you boot? do you get the grub menu?
<flats> I am running feisty and I am quite a noob.  Anyway after I choose my linux option from my bootloader, I get a really screwed up screen which almost looks like the monitor loses sync.  Then after a min, I assume X or GDM loads and everything is fine.  I went into my grub and made sure my vga=normal and thats OK.  I believe it's the login screen that gets scrambled and since I auto login, It's OK after it logs in.  Any idea how I fix that?
<Gmo> but it did say the chipset before I added the radeonhd driver
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<adaptr> Gmo: it mentions the exact driver name - I am willing to bet that you don't know what that is actually called
<iratik> i mean... a guide like this "http://zsh.dotsrc.org/Intro/intro_toc.html" but for bash, so i can see what bash is really capable of
<efren20> anyone know a good mp3 m3edia player to download to ubuntu gnome?
<Scunizi> vignesh, I understand.. apt will still download without installing them on your machine. You'll then be able to copy the .deb files to the external hd
<thirdy> amenado, still the same
<Gmo> adaptr, that is likely.  the package is radeonhd, but what driver does that load?
<amenado> thirdy-> how did you install grub what commands?
<subsume> amenado: computer lab. 30 computers. want people to be able to login to whichever. i suspect the server is updating client machines with new users
<subsume> i don't know how
<Gmo> /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/radeonhd.ids
<thirdy> amenado, root(hd0,2) then setup(hd0)
<vignesh> Scunizi, oh is that so?? can u plz explain step by step.. coz am a very much newbie..
<gravemind> efren20- what kind of music player are you looking for? there are lots
<K_Nine> efren20:  Try Rhythmbox.
<thirdy> amenado, is GfxBoot ok?
<adaptr> Gmo: this is where you read the Xorg log :)
<asc> flats: you could try removing the "splash" option from the line. You'll get text instead of the shiny loading bar, but it's helped for me with similar problems.
<Gmo> so I am no further ahead because a grep for radeon does not disclose that string either
<efren20> rythmbox dosent sopport mp3
<amenado> thirdy-> i dont konw about GfxBoot..never used it
<gravemind> efren20: it does, you have to have the right plugins installed
<asc> *from the line in /boot/grub/*lst
<amenado> subsume-> maybe you have NIS running?
<K_Nine> efren20: Have you added the mp3 codecs?
<efren20> i need one that ould play downloaded songs from a special website and there mp3 files
<Scunizi> vignesh, I'm not great with apt at the command line.. open a terminal and type man apt.. there's more info there. you can also try info apt
<efren20> nop
<mnereson> anyone know where php.ini is?
<vignesh> [chr0n0s], hey.. apt-cd-on doesnt work..
<subsume> amenado: how would I tell?
<amenado> thirdy-> how did you get to issue those commands? from a liveCD ?
<vignesh> Scunizi, thanks a lot :)
 * Gmo is going to diff the xorg logs with and without that driver installed ...
<Scunizi> vignesh, np..
<gravemind> K_Nine: if you click on an mp3, doesn't ubuntu offer to download the codecs for you now?
<K_Nine> efren20:  Go to this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rhsanborn> amenado, I think thirdy used the liveCD to boot the install on his HD
<amenado> subsume->  what do you have in /etc/nsswitch.conf ? can you paste in pastebin?
<flats> asc: which line would that be?  I'd like to try that
<patrick__> hello all. im getting the following error message when trying to update using both apt-get and synaptic : Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/ie.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages (2)
<thirdy> amenado, 1st I tried here but did not work, then I tried at liveCD, still no grub
<subsume> amenado: on clients?
<SHyTRiGGeR> hi all, please which paquage should i use to install an irc server ?
<asc> flats: the 'kernel'. Should end with 'ro quiet splash' by default; just delete 'splash'
<candyban_> K_Nine, I couldn't find anything indicating Ubuntu has remove alsa ... which would seem strange to me as it's the default sound architecture in 2.6 kernels
<amenado> thirdy are you still in the liveCd?  look at your device.map   same partition where you have ubuntu installed, but directory   /boot/grub/
<efren20> so what do i have to download
<efren20> would just download itunes do it?
<Montego> How do I find out what alsa version I have?
<flats> asc: Unfortunately, i wouldn't even know what that file was or how to get to it?
<gravemind> efren20: go to terminal and paste this    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amenado> subsume-> yes, and server too if possible, just one client, assuming they have all same configs
<thirdy> rhsanborn, amenado, right now I did sudo apt-get remove grub, then install it again
<asc> flats: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vignesh> i am a very much newbie to linux.. i am interested in maths.. i want to develop the existing calculator in ubuntu to perform more complex tasks... where do i get the source code of it.??
<Scunizi> vignesh, check out man apt-get for info.. man apt doesn't have anything.
<flats> WhatOh Grub
<flats> Oh Grub... OK
<amenado> thirdy->  from a liveCD you issued that?
<vignesh> Scunizi, yup.. am chekin out ..
<Starnestommy> SHyTRiGGeR: ircd-hybrid, ircd-ircu, oftc-hybrid, or dancer-ircd
<efren20> gravemind:done now wat
<gravemind> press enter
<K_Nine> SHyTRiGGeR:  Try this page http://howtoforge.com/linux_irc_server_anope_services
<Scunizi> vignesh, as for your calculator.. did you know the one with ubuntu has a mode selection from basic to financial and scientific?
<adaptr> Starnestommy: what about ngircd ?
<Starnestommy> SHyTRiGGeR: there are several others that aren't in the repositories
<amenado> vignesh  the bc  is polish stack calculator, look for bc code
<thirdy> amenado, (hd0)	/dev/hda
<thirdy> (hd1)	/dev/hdb
<SHyTRiGGeR> Starnestommy> thanks i was not sur i could use hybrid
<SHyTRiGGeR> K_Nine> thanks ;)
<vignesh> Scunizi, ya i do.. i still wanna add some more to it..
<efren20> yea allreayd load said something about it will take space in pc etc.. and put y enter
<thirdy> amenado, I'm not at liveCD
<gravemind> efren20: after that installs, you should be able to play mp3s in just about any player
<patrick__> hello all. im getting the following error message when trying to update using both apt-get and synaptic : Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/ie.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages (2). any ideas??
<vignesh> amenado,  i dont get u.. can u plz tel in detail..?
<flats> asc: Should I leave the vga=normal or remove it?
<loser2012> anyone using ubuntu ultimate edition?
<efren20> thanks alot
<rhsanborn> thirdy, this is a brand new install, right/
<rhsanborn> ?
<efren20> can you show me how to download itunes?
<gravemind> efren20: no problem :)
<amenado> thirdy->  oh, how did you get into that mode ie issuing grub when you said at boot you were already getting an NTLDR error?
<thirdy> rhsanborn, yeah
<unenough> what's a good video editor in ubuntu?
<rhsanborn> thirdy, did you want to keep WinXp on the system?
<asc> flats: Dunno. I've never included such a line.
<efren20> gravemind:can you show me how to download itunes
<Scunizi> vignesh, I think it's gcalctool  http://calctool.sourceforge.net/
<gravemind> efren20: there's no itunes for ubuntu, but you can use rhythmbox
<asc> loser: all of us
<amenado> vignesh  man bc, its the binary calculator or bash calculator?  man bc
<gravemind> efren20: people like amarok as well
<flats> hehe np asc
<vignesh> Scunizi, ya ok ill see..
<thirdy> amenado, first I loaded the ubuntu liveCD then I selected boot from HD
<asc> unenough: It doesn't come with the system, but you might want to look into cinerella
<Scunizi> vignesh, you should be able to get the source from thee.
<Scunizi> *there
<patrick__> hello all. im getting the following error message when trying to update using both apt-get and synaptic : Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/ie.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages (2). any ideas??
<subsume> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m6b60546c
<asc> hm, that's spelled wrong
<amenado> thirdy ahh okay, so it booted really from hd with just an assistance from livecd..i got you
<thirdy> rhsanborn, yeah
<nemesis256> So I'm trying to boot up Ubuntu for the first time on a Mac Pro. I got to the initial menu, and selected the first option to install or boot Ubuntu. After that, I got to the loading screen with the orange bar. After a short while, the bar duplicated itself several times on the screen. After that probably about 5 screens followed with strange colors and patterns. The last one was white with some pink/red coloring. At this point th
<nemesis256> e CD stopped spinning, so I just held down the power button to turn off.
<gravemind> patrick__: the only thing I can think of is try to fix any broken packages in synaptic
<asc> *cinelerra
<nemesis256> What could be the problem? The graphics card in my Mac Pro is a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT. I am using the 32 bit version of Ubuntu. Would the 64 bit make any difference?
<camserver_> does ubuntu automatically recognize and reconfigure new pci cards/
<Montego> How do I find out what alsa driver version I have?
<patrick__> @gravmmind: how would i do that?
<NemesisD> 2 questions, first, is it possible to make a particular flash drive mount to a specific mount point every time it's plugged in, and second, is it possible to install wine apps to an external drive?
<subsume> amenado: keep in mind i unknowingly set up ldap on the server and some clients
<amenado> thirdy now you look at /boot/grub/device.map  whats the contents? make sure it matches what you did for root and setup
<gravemind> patrick__: it's in one of the menus, but I don't know if it will work
<subsume> amenado: i gave you the nsswitch of a client i haven't toucehd
<subsume> touched
<efren20> gravemind:then how will i sync my ipod
<eFfeM> hi for me sound recorder is not working, saw on the forum this is a common issue; is there a fix known? this is with 7.10
<gravemind> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<thirdy> amenado, (hd0)	/dev/hda
<thirdy> (hd1)	/dev/hdb
<gravemind> efren20: visit that link
<efren20> thsanks]
<gravemind> patrick__: it's in the "edit" menu of synaptic
<amenado> subsume-> my clue is netgroup is nis, so somehow NIS support is on your network
<saltera> Is there a suitable alternative to the Napster subscription service (uk)?
<subsume> amenado: how might it work?
<neutrino4> Hi everybody! Could someone explain to me, why the fisrt sector of the first patition on the disk is 63 and not the 2nd (1st after the MBR)?
<thirdy> amenado, brb, I'll check if remove/installing grub will work
<gravemind> I'm having trouble using the rhythmbox last.fm plugin - it says "handshake failed" and isn't submitting my scrobbled tracks to the server. any ideas?
<efren20> gravemind:wich ne better banshee or amerok
<amenado> thirdy no, dont remove anything yet
<gravemind> efren20: amarok, or so I've heard
<loser2012> mine is an old system amd athlon 700, nvidia riva tnt64, 768MB RAM, 8GB HDD,    can I run compiz fusion?
<amenado> subsume->  NIS? its a centralized authorization system, i cant describe in few sentences. you may have to google for a tutorial on nis
<K_Nine> ef
<camserver_> does ubuntu automatically update the kernel for new pci cards?
<K_Nine> efren20: I think Banshee is Gnome and Amarok is KDE.
<amenado> <thirdy> amenado, root(hd0,2) then setup(hd0)   match this with device.map
<gravemind> efren20: but you can use either, it's your choice
<efren20> ok how would i download that?
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have a new burner, yet it refuses to burn a cd. keeps telling me "there was an error writing the disk. please try a lower speed" im trying to burn the xubuntu iso and im allready trying to burn it at 1x. wtfs the problem?can i burn it from command line?
<efren20> how do i download banshee
<K_Nine> efren20:  They are both in synaptic if you want to use the GUI.
<efren20> so i search banshee
<asc> that would probably be a good idea...
<amenado> thirdy are you there?
<bluefoxx> how do i burn a cd from command line?
<efren20> two came out do i install both banshee and banshee-deep
<K_Nine> bluefoxx: Try using KB3
<efren20> bansheep dapp
<ubuntuisloved> anyone use pdanet program with a phone?
<ciruU> someone can tell me if the PORTAGE (used by gentoo)  can download dependencies or I have to down one for one? plz..
<loser2012> can I run compiz fusion with  nvdia riva tnt64 graphic card?
<asc> efren: just select banshee...
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me why I can't add anything to my startup programs through "Sessions?"  When I add it, then log out and back in, the programs don't start and their entries are gone from Sessions.
<vignesh> Scunizi, i got the source..ty
<Scunizi> vignesh, np
<amenado> bluefoxx-> i noticed that on my cheapo burner, slowest speed it can is 16x, would not throttle to 1x, no matter what i do
<asc> efren: you can also make such determinations yourself by doing things like looking at their descriptions
<efren20> k_nine: do i install both that came out one is banshee and other banshee daap
<Starnestommy> ciruU: I'm pretty sure it does manage dependencies, but I think that #gentoo might be a better place to ask
<bluefoxx> K_Nine: im just trying to burn the xubuntu iso, and i keep getting a disk error telling me to use a lower speed. i dont want to have to install anymore programs, much less more kde programs[i odnt use them ofton enough]
<perro_lokos> someone  can tell me why ubuntu 7.10 freezes thanks   ????????????????????????????????
<K_Nine> efren20:  Read the discription.
<ciruU> ok... thanks! xD
<thirdy> amenado, still no hope
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! The lirc forum is dead.... anyone here who can help me to get mouse and keyboard emulation working? 'irw' outputs the buttons beeing pressed... but then what do I do?
<patrick__> @gravemind: that didnt work
<K_Nine> bluefoxx: KB3 works better. IMHO
<amenado> thirdy your setup  setting is wrong
<bluefoxx> amenado: burner is a brand new lg super multi with "securdisk"
<efren20> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<efren20> thats wat it gave me at the end installing plug ins to listen to mp3 songs
<bluefoxx> isnt there a built in command to write a disk from a terminal emu?
<Piddy> Hi. Is there a way for me to use both Windows XP and Kubuntu at a same time?
<amenado> bluefoxx it dont matter, they seem to design these things for windows only, and everything fast..
<amenado> bluefoxx-> google for cdrecord and or wodim
<bluefoxx> or do i *have* to have a 40 pin 80 wire cable in there. cause i dont have any.
<K_Nine> Piddy Try using VMware server.
<efren20> thats wat it gave me at the end installing plug ins to listen to mp3 songsSub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<__Neo__> Hello, I'm currently a debian etch user... is there a variant of ubuntu that utilizes debian repositories (or a mirror of) instead of ubuntu ones?
<lastelement0> hey all, i just applied an emerald theme. and when i type emerald --replace in the terminal it shows up. however when i click the menu bars for all my windows go away
<amenado> thirdy lets do this again..issue  sudo grub
<bluefoxx> amenado: cant google ATM....net is screwy and everything takes hours to load...
<amenado> thirdy are you following me?
<gravemind> patrick__: i don't know what to do -- I guess keep asking around here in the channel and see if someone else knows how to fix synaptic problems
<thirdy> amenado, is there any alternative for grub?
<patrick__> anyone program in python here? im looking to get started and i am wondering whats the best ide?
<amenado> bluefoxx-> then settle for man cdrecord or man wodim
<Piddy> K_Nine: Will I be able to choose OS when I start the PC or something?
<bluefoxx> thirdy: lilo
<thirdy> amenado, oh sorry ok
<subsume> patrick__: ever use VIM?
<bluefoxx> amenado: kk
<amenado> thirdy lilo, yes,
<patrick__> @gravemind: ok, will do. thanks for the help.
<perro_lokos> someone  can tell me why ubuntu 7.10 freezes thanks   ????????????????????????????????:-(
<amenado> thirdy lets do this again..issue  sudo grub
<K_Nine> Piddy: You can have both open and choose. VMware server is now free.
<thirdy> amenado, ok I'm at grub now
<patrick__> @subsume: not extensively. i know the basic controlls
<Starnestommy> perro_lokos: there could be many reasons why it freezes.
<efren20> gravemind: i was installing what you told me to for it to play the mp3 files in any media player look what it gave me at the end dpkg> status database area is locked by another process
<efren20> E> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<amenado> thirdy->  find /boot/grub/menu.lst  and what is the response?
<subsume> patrick__: welp, that's what i use
<Fleming> can anyone help me with WINE please?
<alesan^> hi, how do In install the java plugin for firefox?
<alesan^> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<[chr0n0s]> is there any application, which allows me to create chm files ?
<thirdy> amenado, (hd0,2)
<amenado> thirdy do you get anything else like  Filesystem is ext2fs, partition type is 0x83
<thirdy> amenado, no
<patrick__> @subsume: ok, ill give it a chance so
<K_Nine> [chr0n0s]:  Try xchm.
<[chr0n0s]> K_Nine, that is a reader.. rite?
<efren20> gravemind: i was installing what you told me to for it to play the mp3 files in any media player look what it gave me at the end dpkg> status database area is locked by another processdpkg> status database area is locked by another process
<efren20> E> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me why I can't add anything to my startup programs through "Sessions?"  When I add it, then log out and back in, the programs don't start and their entries are gone from Sessions.
<thirdy> amenado, just plain (hd0,2) response
<mnereson> Hi. I have ubuntu with apache2 and php5, I get just a white screen (of death) on php pages. any idea where I can find some type of log for php on ubunute? ##php hasn't helped at all : \
<amenado> thirdy oh okay, that on the next one... now type     root (hd0,2)
<gravemind> efren20: you can't be running two package managers at once, that's probably what's happening
<thirdy> amenado, ok
<__Neo__> Hello I'm a debian user currently, I notice distro's like DreamLinux use the debian repositories (stable and testing)... is there a variant of Ubuntu that uses these as well as opposed to Ubuntu repositories?
<amenado> thirdy now do you get  like  Filesystem is ext2fs, partition type is 0x83
<gravemind> efren20: if you're using the terminal, make sure you have closed synaptic
<thirdy> amenado, no nothing
<patrick__> running xfce on a n eeePC and im looking for a podcast catcher
<amenado> thirdy, that kind of indicate your boot is not in hd0,2
<gravemind> efren20: and make sure any other instances of apt are done working
<amenado> thirdy it should have responded with that if it was there
<efren20> yea everythings closed
<efren20> how do i reset it
<efren20> ?
<gravemind> patrick__: heard of podracer?
<rkm_> help - I can't get to my desktop. It says 'There was an error starting the GNOME Setting Daemon.' The last error message was: Process /usr/lib/gnome-control/center/gnome-settings/daemon received signal 11
<gravemind> efren20: try logging out and back it
<amenado> thirdy on another terminal ,, type sudo mount and pastebin it please
<gravemind> that works a lot
<ciruU> \\quit
<efren20> i leave the terminal open log out and bak in??
<ut2004player> hello
<patrick__> @gravemind: never
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<gravemind> efren20: wait, just see if it works now
<gravemind> patrick__: it's a commandline program that downloads podcasts for you
<thirdy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<efren20> what do i type in the terminal
<efren20> gravemind:what do i type in the terminal
<gravemind> efren20: whatever didn't work before
<patrick__> @gravemind: thats cool. its light weight so
<ut2004player> can anyone tell me the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<gravemind> efren20: tell me what you try, and how it works
<amenado> ut2004player-> too many words to describe, can you try googling for it please
<K_Nine> ut2004player:  KDE is feature rich and slower and Gnome is simpler and faster.
<ut2004player> ah ok thanks
<gravemind> K_Nine: :) so true
<thirdy> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57971/
<alesan^> K_Nine: that is only 1st approxximation
<gravemind> I'm having trouble using the rhythmbox last.fm plugin - it says "handshake failed" and isn't submitting my scrobbled tracks to the server. any ideas?
<bazhang> ut2004player: not so! but offtopic here ;]
<gravemind> hahaha
<alesan^> K_Nine: the more apps you load on KDE the speed and memory usage remains the same
<ut2004player> i am trying to install linux on a friend computer but not sure which version/distro is ubuntu the best?
<efren20> gravemind:i havent tried nothing what should i try
<Amaranth> ut2004player: you want Ubuntu
<alesan^> while gnome's grow substantially
<gravemind> efren20: you are trying to install banshee?
<K_Nine> alesan^: I was giving the Cliff Notes answer.
<Amaranth> ut2004player: The original Ubuntu :)
<ut2004player> ok thanks :)
<amenado> thirdy can you kindly append the results of  fdisk -l please on that pastebin
<alesan^> but stop wm wars :)
<Amaranth> GNOME vs KDE discussion goes to #ubuntu-offtopic, if even there
<gravemind> got it
<Amaranth> alesan^: DE wars, actually
<Amaranth> alesan^: WM wars is openbox vs fluxbox
<ut2004player> also can you boot ubuntu by cd or do you have to install it for it to work?
<gravemind> ut2004player: it's a live cd, you can boot from it
<ut2004player> ok thanks...:)...waiting for download to finish
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm kde still think its useless so many packages that are not needed
<rkm_> can anyone help me with my gnome-settings-daemon segmentation fault
<edevaldo> Caros amigos, estou configurando uma impressora hp 1020 e não estou conseguindo, alguem sabe como proceder
<efren20> did instal sais import music to banshee and froze
<K_Nine> ut2004player: I would try booting from Linux Mint because it has the codecs and proprietary drivers on the CD. You might get a better experience.
<amenado> !es | edevaldo
<ubotu> edevaldo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> portuguese edevaldo?
<holicowww> how do i do WDE under ubuntu?
<edevaldo> yes portuguese
<sinbox> !pt | edevaldo
<ubotu> edevaldo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thirdy> amenado, ok done
<bazhang> edevaldo:  /j #ubuntu-br
<amenado> thirdy paste it
<gravemind> efren20: try logging out, logging back in and trying again
<narothepharoh> how do i make a divx movie that will play on my dvd player?
<thirdy> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57972/
<gravemind> narothepharoh: out of what?
<delmar> salut
<delmar> bonsoir
<bazhang> hello delmar
<delmar> j'ai un pb avec mon imprimante
<K_Nine> narothepharoh: Get a DVD player that will play computer generated DVD's.
<rkm_> can anyone see what i type?
<delmar> j'arrive pas a imprimé
<prasanna> hey guys, loving ubuntu, fucken amazing cant believe i've been on windows for that long :D
<bazhang> delmar /j #ubuntu-fr
<narothepharoh> gravemind:an iso image or .avi
<prasanna> got an issue though, when i boot up and auto logins, it continues to ask me for key
<delmar> ?
<bazhang> rkm_: yes ;]
<delmar> pouvez vous m'aider
<prasanna> keymanager, is there away i can disable this? i assume its related to my wifi connection?
<delmar> ?
<savage_machine> my wireless connection is always switching off with ralink driver (rt61). any help?
<jussi01> !fr
<gravemind> narothepharoh: I use devede to author dvds, I'm not sure if that's what you're trying to do though
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rkm_> bazhang: thanx
 * ut2004player @K_9 what is Linux Mint?
<bazhang> no worries rkm_ ;]
<PriceChild> !mint | ut2004player
<amenado> thirdy  you already have type setup (hd0,2)   yes?
<ubotu> ut2004player: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<K_Nine> ut2004player:
<runemaste644> what is the command to start vino-server?
<gravemind> narothepharoh: the most updated version of devede is here http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<rkm_> i guess noone can help with gnome-settings-daemon segmentation fault
<K_Nine> ut2004player:  It is Ubuntu with the drivers and codecs on the CD.
<imaginator> hi, I'm trying to figure out how to capture audio that is being played by an ALSA-compatible device, and I'm having a lot of difficulty understanding amixer, and the proper way of using arecord.
<PriceChild> K_Nine: It is not Ubuntu.
<runemaste644> ive tried everything but cant start it
<imaginator> how can I use arecord to record the audio that is currently playing?
<luisgmarine> Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem.  Everytime I reboot my computer something in my system chagnes.  First it was the lost of sound, and now my screen resolution has changed.  I see no options whatsoever to change it back to 1400x900, any clues?
<ut2004player> ah ok
<narothepharoh> gravemind: I have devede i have converted my avi to iso burned to disc and it wont play on my home dvd player
<thirdy> amenado, I did before, but not yet from what we started
<mnereson> with php/apache white screen, how can I get the error output to the screen??
<K_Nine> PriceChild: It's close enough. He just wants to try linux.
<PriceChild> K_Nine: It is based on Ubuntu, it is not Ubuntu.
<K_Nine> PriceChild: From a CD.
<bazhang> #linuxmint then
<ut2004player> also i was wondering things such as bluetooth keyboard and printer will they work under ubuntu?
<amenado> thirdy->  okay you can do it now.. note  setup (hd0,2)  and tell me what responses you get after
<yeltsinator> Hi, I've got an HP P1505 and when I use the fooxqx driver to manually create and xqx file and then cp it to /dev/usb/lp0 the printer works, but in cups it doesn't. I have the uri set to usb://dev/usb/lp0 and I can't think of anything else that could be wrong..
<runemaste644> Is there even a command for vino server?
<gravemind> narothepharoh: that sounds like a problem with your dvd player then -- because if you choose the "dvd" setting, it pretty much ensures it will work
<asc> runemaster: have you tried using the manual?
<rkm_> man this is frustrating...three installs later
<runemaste644> for what
<gravemind> narothepharoh: does the dvd play like a normal dvd when you put it in another computer?
<ut2004player> have a canon i350 printer and microsoft wireless multemedia keyboard 1.1?
<asc> runemaster: vino_server, apparently
<narothepharoh> I know it works in other dvd players but mine says it will play divx
<nemesis2> So I'm trying to boot up Ubuntu for the first time on a Mac Pro. I got to the initial menu, and selected the first option to install or boot Ubuntu. After that, I got to the loading screen with the orange bar. After a short while, the bar duplicated itself several times on the screen. After that probably about 5 screens followed with strange colors and patterns. The last one was white with some pink/red coloring. At this point th
<nemesis2> e CD stopped spinning, so I just held down the power button to turn off.
<nemesis2> What could be the problem? The graphics card in my Mac Pro is a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT. I am using the 32 bit version of Ubuntu. Would the 64 bit make any difference?
<runemaste644> so its vino_server and not vino-server?
<delmar> quelqu'un parle francais?
<delmar> speak french?
<Flannel> !fr | delmar
<ubotu> delmar: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> delmar type /j #ubuntu-fr
<thirdy> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57973/
<asc> runemaster: I have no idea, I've never used it. But everything should have directions somewhere.
<narothepharoh> gravemind: it works in other dvd players and other computers im just trying to figure out how to convert to divx because my player says it will play that
<runemaste644> vino-server is a vnc server for gnome
<OpaH> is there a separate channel for IPv6 questions?
<delmar> merci
<ut2004player> what is gentoo?
<runemaste644> but i want to know how to run it in xfce
<bazhang> de rien ;]
<Starnestommy> ut2004player: another linux distribution
<luisgmarine> Can someone help me add the proper resolution to my computer?  I have a 1400x900 but its only going up to 1024x768
<amenado> thirdy that a good result.. now quit grub
<gravemind> narothepharoh: oh, alright that makes sense
<ut2004player> i know that star but i mean what are the differences when compared to linux? =/
<ut2004player> Linux ubuntu*
<Starnestommy> ut2004player: it is linux
<asc> rune: Er, okay. How do you normally start it?
<K_Nine> ut2004player: Gentoo is a Linux Distro that you basically build piece by piece. Try going to Distrowatch.com and link on it.
<gravemind> narothepharoh: i don't know how to do it though
<thirdy> amenado, ok
<amenado> thirdy again confirm the contents of /boot/grub/device.map    hd0,2 ?
<bazhang> ut2004player: that is kind of offtopic here
<narothepharoh> ok
<runemaste644> i login to gnome
<ut2004player> sory...
<Starnestommy> ut2004player: the package menagement system is one of the biggest ones
<ut2004player> just wondering
<runemaste644> it automatically starts
<donato> ciao
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<bob__> Hi hi
<bazhang> hello donato
<donato> cia
<asc> rune: Did you set this up at any point?
<luisgmarine> hello?
<amenado> thirdy again confirm the contents of /boot/grub/device.map    hd0,2 ?
<runemaste644> no
<bazhang> donato italian? /j #ubuntu-it ;]
<runemaste644> it was set up when it was installed
<rkm_> help - I can't get to my desktop. It says 'There was an error starting the GNOME Setting Daemon.' The last error message was: Process /usr/lib/gnome-control/center/gnome-settings/daemon received signal 11
<runemaste644> default setting
<donato> SI
<ut2004player> programs that come preinstalled with ubuntu are...?
<thirdy> amenado, (hd0)	/dev/hda
<thirdy> (hd1)	/dev/hdb
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training ut2004player this link might help ;]
<thirdy> amenado, that's all there is in device.map
<gravemind> hey guys -- I'm having trouble using the rhythmbox last.fm plugin - it says "handshake failed" and isn't submitting my scrobbled tracks to the server. any ideas?
<amenado> thirdy okay, now you can reboot
<graft> is there any way i can get my DVD drive to stop spinning whenever I insert a disc into it? I'm not trying to do anything with the drive, i just want it to stop rotating
<thirdy> amenado, ok
<amenado> thirdy oops wait
<ut2004player> ah ok thanks baz
<Lartza_> phpmyadmin isnt working with apache
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<asc> rune: sounds like a security issue to me, but okay. I'll look through the gnome services...
<amenado> thirdy do you want to check if you can get access to the internet now from your ubuntu?
<runemaste644> its startup services
<Barmin> Quick question: how do I boot into text mode, from Grub?
<runemaste644> autostarted apps*
<DASPRiD> hm, how do i replace the current ssh server, while i'm connected via ssh?
<amenado> DASPRiD-> i dont believe you can, but you can restart it
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<DASPRiD> amenado, but i have to :)
<asc> yeah, this would probably be easier if I ever used gnome
<differentreality> hi, when using unrar is there some option with which i can set a default password for all the extractions that will occur from now on ? i dont seem to find anything relevant in man :/
<amenado> DASPRiD-> you can try, but i dont believe it will work
<Rgem> I'm searching for a good tool to make .ico files, suggestions?
<DASPRiD> amenado, i have created patched version of the ssh server
<DASPRiD> now i need to replace the current running one with the patched one
<DASPRiD> but how to do it?
<mnereson> what is the mostest bestest way to uninstall php from server?
<Lartza_> i was wrong, apache isn't working
<amenado> DASPRiD-> kill the current one, apply the patch and restart
<Barmin> Anyone knows about Grub options at boot?
<DASPRiD> amenado, if i kill the current one, i'm disconnected
<thirdy> amenado, still the same
<Ubuntuisbest101> hi
<amenado> DASPRiD-> you can try to do it from a script, and hopefully the patch works
<Rgem> I'm searching for a tool to make .ico files
<thirdy> amenado, I'll try installing lilo
<Silviana> hi...
<amenado> thirdy-> same ? no what again?
<DASPRiD> amenado, hmmm
<DASPRiD> could work
<Lartza_> how do i change ports that apache listens?
<Silviana> i ahve a problem with apt
<DASPRiD> if not i've got a problem ^^
<amenado> DASPRiD-> yep, good luck
<asc> rune: I see a program called vino-session...
<Rgem> Lartza_: you can change port forwarding at router
<Silviana> can anyboody help me with this->http://paste.debian.net/50268?
<thirdy> amenado, still no grub
<Lartza_> how do i change ports that APACHE LISTENS?
<mooboo1> so how do i add a shortcut on my desktop to a game? whenever i do, the game complains that it cant find the other files it need, it only works to make shortcuts to single-file-programs such as gcalc and gedit
<Lartza_> there is some file
<runemaste644> is vino-session the command?
<thirdy> amenado, and the NTLDR error is there
<asc> rune: It looks like it should be, but I can't actually test it
<amenado> thirdy what are you getting if any at all?
<DASPRiD> ty ^^
<Silviana> it is an apt error. It seens to be corrupt
<Barmin> Hi, anyone can help me, please?
<BigCanOfTuna> I'm trying to use rsync to copy my development scripts to a development Ubuntu box...I need to copy a bunch of scrpts that will eventually end up in /* ...however, I must have my rsynd.conf (http://pastebin.ca/924794) misconfigured, because it simply creates a directory in my home and puts the files there...can anyone tell me what I have to do to make the scripts copy to the appropriate...
<BigCanOfTuna> ...location under / ?
<Rgem> Lartza_: then I don't know how, I use mongrel, and Ruby On Rails
<runemaste644> well is there a decent vnc server for xfce
<Rgem> I'm searching for tool to create .ico files
<Rgem> for websites
<efren20> wats a good program to download music in for ubuntu gnome limewire?
<amenado> thirdy-> can you use your liveCD again and point to boot from hd, then pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<thirdy> amenado, nothing just, "NTLDR is missing" "Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart"
<Silviana> can anybody help me with a apt error? -> http://paste.debian.net/50268
<riddle> Rgem: the gimp?
<iNeo> Silviana: what error
<Flare183> !gimp | riddle
<Rgem> riddle: can it save as .ico?
<ubotu> riddle: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Silviana> iNeo: http://paste.debian.net/50268
<kranny> I 've been trying to install w32 codecs on my Ubuntu 7.10
<riddle> Flare183: i'm familiar with the gimp, but thank you.
<efren20> wats a good program to download music in for ubuntu gnome limewire?
<kranny> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kranny> w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<kranny> i get the above error
<riddle> !repeat | efren20
<ubotu> efren20: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> riddle: ok just making sure
<Rgem> Flare183, I know gimp......
<amenado> thirdy btw, you are sure your bios is set to boot from hda not hdb ?
<asc> rune: It looks like you should just be able to run vino-session. Actually, it looks like it should start when you start xfce
<thirdy> amenado, that's what I did to enter ubuntu
<graft> argh.. so, anyone know a way i can make my DVD drive stop spinning?
<DASPRiD> amenado, seems like it worked
<Flare183> Rgem: yeah I love it
<riddle> but to answer your question, there's frostwire.  not the most spectacular piece of software ever (relies on java) but it's not terrible
<Silviana> iNeo: i can not install any package:
<Silviana> Desinstalando fast-user-switch-applet ...
<Silviana> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<amenado> DASPRiD-> congrats..
<kranny> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kranny> w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<iNeo> Silviana: sorry but not my language
<Rgem> Flare183, I wish gimp had blending options like photoshop
<kranny> i get the above error
<prasanna> when i boot up, up pops a keyring, is there away i can disable this? i assume its related to my wifi connection?
<Flare183> Rgem: it does, with the Photoshop plugins
<riddle> Rgem: blending and adjustment layers are all it needs to be a serious competitor
<thirdy> amenado, my first boot device is CDROM then Harddisk
<Flare183> Rgem: plugins that work with gimp
<Rgem> Flare183, I already tried gimpshop, but it doesn't change relaly
<asc> rune: since under the xfce config window->sessions and startup->advanced 'launch gnome services on startup' is checked
<thirdy> amenado, brb I'll make sure
<Flare183> Rgem: i haven't really
<Rgem> Flare183, where do i get it?
<amenado> thirdy-> which hard disk?  you have two remember?
<Flare183> Rgem: one sec let me get the link for you
<Barmin> Help! Trying to boot in text mode!
<bazhang> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 3805 kB, installed size 10488 kB
<Rgem> what's the default size of web .ico files?
<amonkey> how can i get a log of whats happening as i connect to a wireless network? my i can't connect to my router and i want to know where its messing up.
<Lartza_> how do i get apache work?
<Dargor> Does anybody know why sometimes the i can't see the network in Ubuntu?
<bluefoxx> ok, tried k3b, didnt work, heres pastbin>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57974/
<RionM> help - I can't get to my desktop. It says 'There was an error starting the GNOME Setting Daemon.' The last error message was: Process /usr/lib/gnome-control/center/gnome-settings/daemon received signal 11
<Silviana> iNeo: try this: http://paste.debian.net/50273
<riddle> Rgem: 16x16 or 32x32 i believe
<PriceChild> Lartza_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<asc> barmin: any particular reason? and do want to do it every time?
<Flare183> Rgem: http://www.techzilo.com/gimp-plugins/
<Lartza_> its intalled but doesnt work
<RionM> i'm running in failsafe terminal mode right now and can open apps like firefox, xchat, etc
<amenado> amonkey  sudo tail -f /var/log/messages then try to associate your wifi to an AP
<PriceChild> Lartza_: what did you do to break it?
<efren20> wats a good program to download music in for ubuntu gnome limewire?
<Starnestommy> Lartza_: what about it doesn't work?
<riddle> efren20: i already answered your question.
<efren20> ?
<efren20> gyou did.?
<Lartza_> can't establish a connection to the server at localhost
<efren20> repeat please
<bazhang> !piracy | efren20
<riddle> efren20: frostwire
<ubotu> efren20: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<amonkey> amenado, perfect, thanks
<riddle> there are legal uses!  *snicker, chuckle*
<Barmin> asc: no, just now. Xserver doesn't start, because of gpu issue
<Dargor> Does anybody know why sometimes the i can't see the network in Ubuntu?
<Silviana> iNeo: did you see it??
<Lartza_> solved
<runemaste644> in config editor i found /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<Lartza_> i was previously configured apache to listen port 8000 :D
<efren20> were can i get that link me please or cmd
<Barmin> asc: I've just installed Ubuntu, and have a ATI Mobility x1400, unsupported
<napsy_> Hello. What's the name of another panel that is simular to avant-window-navigator?
<asc> barmin: Okay. When it finishes starting, hit control-alt-F1
<efren20> riddle:were can i get that link me please or cmd
<Rgem> Flare183, that are all plugins, but not really 'blending' options which I'm looking for. Basic things like shadow glow and that stuff
<Barmin> I tried it. But after selecting the Ubuntu option at Grub, it said "loading..." and then went black forever.
<riddle> efren20: any more than i've already said makes me guilty of aiding and abetting copyright infringement.
<Barmin> no change qhen I pressed ctrl+alt+F1, F2, F3, etc.
<Flare183> Rgem: yeah I don't know where you could find them at
<subsume> Through what means does NIS update /etc/passwd files on client machines?
<efren20> oh sorry google would be the answer correct
<Silviana> http://paste.debian.net/50273
<Silviana> anybosy can help me??
<Lartza_> how do i get webmin work??? :D
<Silviana> with an apt-get error??
<Flare183> Barmin: try pressing alt+f4 when you get the loading or a black screen
<Dargor> Does anybody know why i can't see the network in Ubuntu?
<bluefoxx> ok, i think it may be the damn useless tape drive, im going to reboot and try again. ill be back.
<asc> barmin: When grub starts, edit the boot commands (instructions are at the bottom of the grub screen) and remove the word 'splash' from the 'kernel' line.
<Lartza_> solved: had to do dpkg-reconfigure
<Flare183> Dargor: what type of network
<Flare183> ?
<Barmin> Flare183: What does it do?
<Barmin> asc: Ok, gonna try that.
<Dargor> Flarel83 : local network only 3 computers and a router
<Flare183> Barmin: It closes grub and forces it do to what you told it to do
<efren20> i need help downloading java please
<Lartza_> what is the easiest way to get people webhotel form my comp?
<asc> barmin: (e to edit, select the line, press either enter or e, delete 'splash', press enter, press b)
<Flare183> Dargor: no offensive but it's Flare183
<Lartza_> ftp acces with quota, some cpanel like etc.
<Flare183> Dargor: with Windows?
<Dargor> Flare183: srry
<Flare183> Dargor: no problem
<Barmin> Flare183: Uh... Ok. Will try that too. Thanks!
<Flare183> Barmin: ok
<Barmin> asc: Ok, thankyou. Gonna reboot now.
<Dargor> Flare183: 2 Windows and 1 Ubuntu
<DIL> hey i want to migrate my email and bookmarks from my laptop to another machine where can i loate these files to export and then import on the new box
<Flare183> Dargor: ok you need samba
<Flare183> !samba | Dargor
<ubotu> Dargor: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dargor> Flare183: i have it
<RionM> if anyone can help me my .xsessions_error file is pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5168/
<Flare183> Dargor: then configure it
<efren20> i need help to downloading java can anyone help me
<thirdy> amenado, it's ok now! sorry my mistake, I set my bios to hd1
<Flare183> !java | efren20
<ubotu> efren20: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Dargor> Flare183: i can't see the computers in the window of Network but if i put smb://(IP address) i can access to the PC
<Flare183> Dargor: yeah me too
<Flare183> Dargor: been having that problem forever
<Flare183> Dargor: I can't get around it
<Dargor> Flare183: so how can i fix it?
<Dargor> Flare183: Other than creating Launchers....
<holicowww> when auto installing grub to usb hdd i get an error ;(
<Flare183> Dargor: I have one computer that is Ubuntu (using Wireless) and the other one is Windows (using a ethernet cable connected to a router) [both computers are connected to the same router]
<Dargor> Flare183: ok i have 1 Pc with Windows Ethernet, 1 Pc Ubuntu Ethernet, and 1 laptop Windows Wireless
<Lartza_> how do i easily get people webspace, ftp acces, quota, username, mysql databases, (cpanel like) from my comp?
<mooboo1> wow, ubuntu is so dumb, i open firefox, copy a string, then when i close firefox, i cant paste it anymore
<Flare183> Dargor: yeah kinda like my arrangement
<neohaven> ok guys... I got Ubuntu 7.10, and i'm trying to install it into parallels. and it absolutely always crashes when trying to start the X server since it starts with this crazy resolution.
<iDN> Hello hello!
<neohaven> even if I select my screen resolution manually on boot, the liveCD goes to like 2500xsomething.
<iDN> Does anyone has a clue how to merge two ntfs partitions?
<thirdy_> amenado, sorry my pc hanged when I'm using firefox
<Byan> neohaven: use the alternative disk
<iDN> Especially when one of them is extended something, I don't know.
<neohaven> there is only one, byan
<Byan> it doesn't start x
<Byan> .. only one?
<neohaven> I only have one in the package sent.
<Byan> neohaven: of ubuntu?
<thirdy_> amenado, this already happend 3 times
<Dargor> Flare183: so do you know how can i fix it?
<neohaven> yes, byan
<Lartza_> how do i easily get people webspace, ftp acces, quota, username, mysql databases, (cpanel like) from my comp?
<amenado> thirdy_-> try the fourt time
<Byan> neohaven: .. download the alternative?
<trdcelica> hey, anyone available to help a big newb get sound on his toshiba laptop?
<neohaven> I ordered those CDs from canonical because, exactly, I can't really practically download the thing.
<Byan> neohaven: dial-up?
<Flare183> Dargor: I don't know
<neohaven> worse than that.
<neohaven> weird sat uplink with a very low down limit.
<Dargor> Flare183: ok thks man!!!!!
<neohaven> but it's the only thing available where I am.
<Flare183> Dargor: sorry really I don't know it is just stupid
<RionM> is there anyway to repair gnome-settings-daemon????
<Byan> worse o.O
<Byan> whats your download speed?
<Byan> http://kb.parallels.com/entry/32/568/ < try that?
<neohaven> down? rather fast, we're talking about 7mbps.
<neohaven> but can'T chug more than 2 gb in a month.
<Byan> oh
<Byan> I see
<joh6nn> NetworkManger suddenly stopped recognizing wireless networks on me; anyone have any guesses?
<Byan> that sucks >_>
<Indiadev_Techi1> Byan: ma download speed 8mbps...its gr8 na buddy !!!
<neohaven> Byan: you RULE (I still don't understand why I didn't go on the parallels site...)
<Indiadev_Techi1> Byan: nd ma downloads goes lake zzzaappp !!!
<Byan> Indiadev_Techi1: ...
<Byan> shut up
<Andy_4> ciao
<Flare183> Don't fight People
<Andy_4> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eifzon> Why do I get this error when I login to my chroot? Could not chdir to home directory /var/chroot/user/shellusr1: No such file or directory
<Indiadev_Techi1> :0 :) ;)
<runemaste644> finally got remote desktop running thanks to krdc
<joh6nn> eifzon: are you sure that directory exists?
<eifzon> joh6nn: I am inside it
<eifzon> but I get that error
<Byan> /var/chroot/user/shellusr1 < that file
<Byan> does it exist
<joh6nn> eifzon: what the permissions on that directory?
<eifzon> its a folder
<eifzon> joh6nn: how to see
<Byan> ls -l
<joh6nn> eifzon: ls -l
<eifzon> drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2008-03-01 19:56 shellusr1
<Byan> do you chroot as root?
<joh6nn> eifzon: are you chrooting as root?
<eifzon> no
<eifzon> or?
<joh6nn> Byan: stop copying me! ; )
<eifzon> I was in root now ;P
<eifzon> when I check it
<iDN> Does anyone have an idea how to merge the ntfs partitions in this picture: http://i31.tinypic.com/15oi4np.png
<Byan> joh6nn: =p i'll let you take care of it
<Flare183> !enter | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iDN> ?
<Flare183> iDN: ???
<Flare183> hehe
<joh6nn> eifzon: try your chroot command with sudo
<iDN> Flare183: ?
<joh6nn> that will probably help
<RionM> help - I can't get to my desktop. It says 'There was an error starting the GNOME Setting Daemon.' The last error message was: Process /usr/lib/gnome-control/center/gnome-settings/daemon received signal 11
<eifzon> joh6nn: what you mean?
<Flare183> iDN: dude what is with the "?" marks?
<zoe> Hi, I recently upgraded my graphics card, and now all video plays in negative color. Any suggestions?
<joh6nn> eifzon: are you new to Ubuntu?
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<eifzon> joh6nn: no
<Flare183> !spam | LoLLo
<ubotu> LoLLo: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<iDN> Flare183: Huh? :O
<Flare183> XD
<Flare183> iDN: I don't know
<joh6nn> eifzon: i just mean that chroot is a command that's usually run by the root user, so that in Ubuntu, you'll need to use sudo to run chroot
<xq> LoLLo: nice
<Starnestommy> RionM: try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center
<joh6nn> e.g., "sudo chroot /path/to/directory"
<Flare183> xq: wow what the mess>
<Flare183> ?
<eifzon> joh6nn: inside the passwd file?
<LoLLo> xq :D
<holicowww> how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<iDN> Flare183: Ummm, OK.
<Flare183> xq: you see I have been helping ALOT
<xq> LoLLo: Now go find a how to on how to implement that ;)
<joh6nn> eifzon: no
<Flannel> holicowww: oo-boon-too
<zoe> Hi, I recently upgraded my graphics card, and now all video plays in negative color. Any suggestions?
<joh6nn> eifzon: what is the command that you are running, that gives you the error?
<Flare183> !ubuntu | holicowww
<needmorecoffee> anyone know the hsync/vsync ranges on Dell Inspiron 6400?  getting that 'no screens found' error
<eifzon> joh6nn: when I connect to the chroot
<Flare183> move it bot
<PP|Spydon> http://www.opentheblob.com/nvidia/index.php?signatures=normal - Sign this open letter to Nvidia for open drivers, the total signatures now is 1784. :)
<joh6nn> eifzon: yes, but can you paste in the exact command?
<holicowww> Flannel ;)
<eifzon> sure
<Flare183> it's Flare
<PP|Spydon> do i get one of those spam warnings now too? :P
<Flare183> it's Flare183
<LoLLo> implement in which sense ?
<ubotu> holicowww: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LoLLo> implement in which sense ? xq
<Flannel> holicowww: take a look at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<eifzon> http://pastebin.ca/924812 joh6nn
<Flare183> !who | LoLLo
<xq> LoLLo: Ah, Pilo -- instead of using the usual packaged Beryl?
<ubotu> LoLLo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<holicowww> Flannel, i'd love to but first i must solve my proglem with grub on usb hdd
<loa> can someone explain, why in last kernel hibernate is broken!
<zoe> Hi, I recently upgraded my graphics card, and now all video plays in negative color. Any suggestions?
<loa> but in 2.6.24.5 al is ok!
<iDN> Does anyone have an idea how to merge the ntfs partitions in this picture: http://i31.tinypic.com/15oi4np.png?
<RiPPeR666> needmorecoffee: would that stop my problem if i changed the hsync and the vsync??? my montior says lost connection after splash boot screen
<bazhang> zoe using compiz?
<bluefoxx> ok, im back. i took out my unused tape drive and put in a self-refurbished 80 wire ide cable. i say self refurbished because on end got shredded and i had to chop it off, so it only has one connector. at any rate my CD is burning now. hopefully this also solves the problem of my computer locking up beyond even reisub when i try to rip a dvd.
<LoLLo> xq nono lol Pilo is my secondary nick :D
<zoe> bazhang, yes
<bluefoxx> now to find a way to turn /dev/cdrom1 into /dev/dvd
<Andy_4> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xq> LoLLo: Oh, you just posted the video ;) Nice job. Is that your desktop featuring Compiz settings in action?
<Flannel> loa: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<bazhang> zoe if I recall correctly there is a compiz plugin that does that you might try disabling compiz and see if that does the trick
<Flannel> holicowww: What problem are you having with GRUB?
<RiPPeR666> would that stop my problem if i changed the hsync and the vsync??? my montior says lost connection after splash boot screen
 * Flare183 loves Compiz-Fusion
<RiPPeR666> would that stop my problem if i changed the hsync and the vsync??? my montior says lost connection after splash boot screen
<iDN> Does anyone have an idea how to merge the ntfs partitions in this picture: http://i31.tinypic.com/15oi4np.png?
<needmorecoffee> ripper666: dont know
<erawfish_> bazhang: it already should be. doesn't /dev/dvd exist?
<erawfish_> oops. dvd snd scdX
<Flannel> !repeat | iDN, RiPPeR666
<ubotu> iDN, RiPPeR666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobbo> Does anyone in here know how big in GB Universe is?
<xq> LoLLo: Were you/are you involved in OpenMoko devel?
<mIKEjONES> why isn't valgrind in ubuntu's repository?
<david> ubuntu is fantastically random here..
<RiPPeR666> sry hit paste twice
<zoe> bazhang, didn't work, still reversed
<david> every new install is different
<LoLLo> xq no actually i use only few features of compiz ; yes it's my first video :P
<holicowww> Flannel, i'll be able to describe in a few minutes (making reinstallation - hope something gone wrong occasionally)
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: It is
<joh6nn> eifzon: no chance you speak german, huh?
<erawfish_> david: the beauty of linux :P
<Fabio_Como> hello, how can I use xdm on Ubuntu Gutsy? thanks
<bazhang> zoe that is odd
<erawfish_> !de | joh6nn
<ubotu> joh6nn: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<david> must be some hidden randomgenerator in the install er erawfish_ :P
<erawfish_> Fabio_Como: install it
<eifzon> joh6nn: nope
<Flare183> Fabio_Como: you mean Xubuntu?
<zoe> yes
<xq> LoLLo: You should post a how to or at least a small mini-guide on the features you are utilizing :) And post it as a comment in the video...I am sure people will ask.
<Starnestommy> mIKEjONES: it might not have been ported to the repositories yet
<erich> Hello, I'm wondering if it is possible to run XFCE panel instead of GNOME panel in GNOME
<david> now all of a sudden bootsplash won't work, altho it has earlier
<david> haha
<RiPPeR666> needmorecoffee: well it seems that w have the same prolem no????
<Havvy> Can somebody help me with making a live bootable version of linux for a SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB?
<Flare183> xq: massvie traffic right?
<Fabio_Como> erawfish_: this say that it has no candidates to install: sudo apt-get install xdm
<Fabio_Como> Flare183: i mean Ubuntu
 * Flare183 says I can't spell!
<erawfish_> !info xdm
<david> Havvy: there are great tutorials for that around
<RionM> Starnestommy: that seemed to make progress but my desktop was just black
<Flannel> Havvy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-86a18ab57715d9bb5f0dfaba497a928e67cd73ed
<ubotu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.4-3 (gutsy), package size 180 kB, installed size 784 kB
<mIKEjONES> Flannel: I keep on getting E: Couldn't find package valgrind
<erawfish_> Fabio_Como: see that? fix your sources.list
<beautifulsnow> I am thinking of reinstalling ubuntu without formating any of the drives, does this sound like a aweful idea?
<erawfish_> !info valgrind
<ubotu> valgrind (source: valgrind): A memory debugger and profiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 14066 kB, installed size 34324 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc lpia)
<Fabio_Como> oh thank
<Flannel> mIKEjONES: You must have something wrong with your sources.list, pastebin it please.
<RionM> Starnestommy: But the error message was gone
<Flare183> mIKEjONES: google valgrind for linux then
<LoLLo> uhm xq i think that only winzoz's users will ask an how to hihihihi ubuntu people are smart
<zoe> Hi, I recently upgraded my graphics card, and now all video plays in negative color. Any suggestions?
<erawfish_> mIKEjONES: fix your sources.list too
<Flannel> Flare183: valgrind is in main.  It's there.
<erich> Anyone?
<xq> LoLLo: Lol;0
<erawfish_> zoe: which card is the new one?
<RiPPeR666> ok. i have been trying alot of different options in trying to get ubuntu to work and im just about to give up. First of all when i used the live CD install "7.10" after the boot splash screen my monitor just went blank and nothing was happening. so i read some things and was informed that using the Alt cd with text mode install would work. and it did i now have ubuntu 7.10 installed on my computer, but with the same problems. after
<RiPPeR666>  the boot splash screen my monitor just goes black again. so i read some more one these forms and in the irc chat. i installed new drivers via "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" then eidited my xorg.conf files and changed driver used from "nv" to "nvidia" after i did all this the problem actually got worse. now instead of the screen going blank after the boot splash screen my monitor losses its signal to my comp. how lovely!!! s
<RiPPeR666> o now i cant get into terminal with out loading in recovery mode. so i though to myself hey well that made things worse so. i went back to xorg.conf and changed "nvidia" back to "nv". when i did that it still has the same problem as before that my monitor just goes black. but i can still access terminal via "ctrl+alt+F1" and login and everything just cant run x still. below is my xorg.cong file.
<Flare183> Flannel: really
<david> dude..
<zoe> erawfish_, NVidia GeForce 9600GT
<Flare183> RiPPeR666: dude wow
<xq> RiPPeR666: Pastebin is your friend ;)
<xq> !pastebin | RiPPeR666
<ubotu> RiPPeR666: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erawfish_> zoe: what drivers? I doubt you can use anything but vesa right now
<mIKEjONES> hm ok
<Starnestommy> RionM: is it not showing any panels?
<Flare183> xq: yeah reallly
<mIKEjONES> I just fixed my sources.list
<mIKEjONES> it works
<david> -> pastebin
<zoe> erawfish_, proprietary NVidia v. 171.05
<erawfish_> zoe: then have fun asking nvidia and not us
<david> I'm to tired of errors such as this one
<RionM> Starnestommy: No panels
<revprez> Afternoon, had a quick question about recovering from removing all my kernel images
<Flannel> Fabio_Como: xdm is in universe, so make sure you have universe enabled
<david> I rather just install 7.04 and then update myself to 7.10 and get a usable system
<zoe> erawfish_, lol, I just hoped this chan would know something
<revprez> is there anyway I can reinstall the kernel from the LiveCD?
<erawfish_> revprez: boot the livecd, chroot to your hdd and apt-get install them again
<zoe> erawfish_, being the startling repository of knowledge that it is :)
<Fabio_Como> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<Fabio_Como> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Fabio_Como> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<Flannel> revprez: Why can't you reinstall the kernel otherwise? (booting to an old one?)
<revprez> erawfish: thanks, appreciate it
<Flare183> oh no
<revprez> Flannel: removed them all
<erawfish_> zoe: sarcasm gets you on my ignore list very fast
<revprez> it was a dumb move on my part
<phuzion> Hey, I just plugged in my RadioShack PSX to USB adapter so I can start playing some emulated N64 games on Mupen 64, and I can't figure out how to get my system to recognize the controller and accept input from it.  help
<iDN> Does anyone have an idea how to merge the ntfs partitions in this picture: http://i31.tinypic.com/15oi4np.png?
<Flannel> revprez: Thats interesting.  Is the machines still running? or did you turn it off?
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: got your liveCD handy?
<Fabio_Como> erawfish_: i have universe in the sources.list
<zoe> erawfish_, just returning in kind
<Havvy> Can somebody help me with making a live bootable version of linux for a SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB?  Step by step.  The tutorials confuse me.  (Over PM preferable)
<bluefoxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57974/ >old, before replacing cable/tossing tape and >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57978/ >new, after tossing tape drive and replacing cable. anyone care to pick out the problem?
<erawfish_> Fabio_Como: it is in universe. use another mirror or something. or use packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> Fabio_Como: pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xdm
<erawfish_> zoe: plonk. have a nice day
<Fabio_Como> it says that the package is no more available or that's nominated in another packaged.
<RiPPeR666> joh6nn: nope i got the alt cd live cd didint work had same problem after boot splash screen go black so i instal text based
<erawfish_> Fabio_Como: apt-cach policy xdm    too
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: yep, but the liveCD would be a pretty quick way for us to check my hunch
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: what boot options
<RiPPeR666> ok i got one
<Flare183> nickrud: what's up man?
<differentreality> how can I see the privilege of a group ??
<david> RiPPeR666: this is on a laptop btw?
<erawfish_> !permissions | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nickrud> Flare183: not much
<Flannel> differentreality: What do you mean?
<Flare183> nickrud: I just got done taking the SAT
<nickrud> Flare183: you fail? ;P
<holicowww> Flannel, grub is ok now
<Flare183> nickrud: I hope not
<Flannel> holicowww: good to hear
<nickrud> Flare183: heh
<Kopfgeldjaeger> anybody using sasc here?
<holicowww> Flannel, another question: i've got an internal hdd on my working computer with important information
<RiPPeR666> david: not this is one a desktop. amd64 +3800 2 7800 bfg nvidia sli gigbyte mbo
<david> oh
<munk_> HELP! i installed wine on my ubuntu box and after i uninstalled a few programs they were still in the menu so i deleted them from the menu but now when i installed them back into wine they dont appear in the menu....help pleasE? its not a wine problem its something with the menu but im not sure what and how to fix it...
<differentreality> Flannel,  well users for example have specific privileges right ? to use this device but not use that folder etc... dont groups have privileges as well ?
<RiPPeR666> im think sli has alot 2 do with it
<holicowww> Flannel, with windowsxp encrypted... and ubuntu installed onto usb hdd
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: i'm guessing you need to pass a special boot option to the kernel, in order to get video with the nvidia card
<erawfish_> munk_: the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files (<conffiles>) are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted.  You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>; or using aptitude, aptitude -o
<erawfish_>  DPkg::Opions::="--force-confmiss"  reinstall <packagename>;
<holicowww> Flannel, how do i completely isolate ubuntu from accessing the internal hdd during work?
<erawfish_> munk_: those menuentries are conf files too
<erawfish_> holicowww: don't mount it automatically
<xyblor> I'm having glitchy playback with flashplayer-nonfree with firefox on gutsy. Anyone else experiencing this, or know of a better way to play flash content?
<FY1> any tips on how-to avoid timeout errors when using samba on wireless?
<holicowww> erawfish_, how do i forbid mounting this unique device?
<erawfish_> !fstab | holicowww
<ubotu> holicowww: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> differentreality: so you're looking to see the groups ability to access a particular folder?  Yes, groups have privledges as well.
<Flare183> bbl people
<holicowww> thanks
<RiPPeR666> joh6nn: how would i go aboout fixing this boot problem???
<RionM> Starnestommy: now the error message is 'Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)'
<david> seems the whole underlying graphicsdriver is wrong on this installation (apart from x obviously)
<phuzion> What should I use to get .7z files decompressed?
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: well, we can test it with the liveCD.  when the liveCD gets to first menu, if you hit i think F6, it will let you change the kernel options
<munk_> erawfish_,  ok thanks il try it..
<joh6nn> i'm just trying to figure out what option you'll need to pass it
<differentreality> Flannel,  actually i'm looking to see all the privileges that a specific group has... For no specific reason...
<ConstyXIV> anyone have a link to the hardy heron wallpaper?
<david> phuzion: try fileroller?
<david> also try google
<bluefoxx> woot^^the cd worked...at least for the virtual machine anyways...
<david> (or even search for 7z in synapic or whatnot)
<munk_> erawfish_,  where u put package name do i put wine or? the package for the menu? (btw do you know which one it is?)
<Copter> Im trying to install ubuntu (AM2 motherboard) and im getting: Kernel Panic: not syncing: IO-APIC+timer doesnt work....Should I give up ? :P
<RiPPeR666> joh6nn: ok i have tried this before it give you the boot paramiters most people say take out quick splash and a vga-768 i think right
<joh6nn> right
<datarimlens> having some issues with symlinks is this the appropriate channel or can  you help me with a better one? Error: Operation not supported
<joh6nn> but i don't think the vga=768 will work for you
<joh6nn> i think you need a different one
<joh6nn> i'm just trying to figure out which one you need
<danand> phuzion - apt-cache pkgnames | grep p7z shows a list of packages that look promising. use apt-cache show pkgname to get more info about packages
<nickrud> joh6nn: try without any vga
<RiPPeR666> yea
<joh6nn> nickrud: heh.  that's an idea.  can't make it any worse, huh?
<david> seems it's a very common error :B
<erawfish_> munk_: wine then
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: what nickrud said
<david> (no usplash)
<erawfish_> munk_: next time you uninstal: purge
<nickrud> johnC: I use only quiet on that line myself
<jekyll> Copter: try to disable in apic the bios, i had the same problem
<RiPPeR666> ok ill try that but the usplash doesnt seem to be the problem
<munk_> erawfish_, alright im assuming that deletes the conf files too...right?
<danand> RiPPeR666 - sorry to intrude, but what problem are you having exactly?
<beautifulsnow> ~~~~ Question: is it okay to reinstall ubuntu over itself without formatting, if I have just done a fresh install?
 * nickrud has a love/hate relationship with tab completion
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: the only thing you need to use is root=/dev....  all else: remoev it
<Flannel> differentreality: As far as I know that's just handled by normal permissions.  The audio group is the group for the audio devices, etc.
<s0u][ight> hello does anyone know a good program that makes usage of a webcam?
<Flannel> s0u][ight: To test?  Ekiga
<xq> beautifulsnow: It will format most likely upon reinstallation unless you tell it not to...you will loose information. Unless you upgrade and it recognizes the installation of Ubuntu.
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: getting rid of usplash is more so you can see what's going on
<RiPPeR666> ok will that get me to load x still
<s0u][ight> Flannel, whit a capital letter?
<datarimlens> do symlinks have restrictions in 7.10? I get an error when trying to untar some symlinks or trying to symlink with a .so name?
<munk_> erawfish_,  im sorry to bug u again but i did that and it reinstalled a package "wine" but the entries in the menu are still missing...any ideeas?
<eifzon> How do I install like irssi to my chroot? the fastest way
<RiPPeR666> couldnt i just hit ctrl+alt+F1???
<erawfish_> munk_: which links are missing?
<differentreality> Flannel,  supposing i want to create a new group and give to the group any privilege i want ? how would I do that ?
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: yes
<Flannel> s0u][ight: I don't actually know what the binary is.  It's in your menus though, Internet > Ekiga (or maybe Cmmunications?)
<david> hmm.. can't I uninstall usplash without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> differentreality: What do you mean any privledge you want?
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: is the hardware a notebook?
<Flannel> david: no.  But ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<s0u][ight> Flannel,  fount it
<RiPPeR666> no PC
<PP|Spydon> datarimlens, there shouldnt be any restictions on that...
<erawfish_> differentreality: you cannot
<beautifulsnow> xq:  I know, I plan to tell it not to format. What Im asking is if its okay to tell it to install unformated
<Erickj92> when i go to install kubuntu, it tells me it is scanning the disks, but it is stuck at 46% any ideas?
<david> Flannel: so it doesn't matter?
<danand> differentreality - look at the addgroup command - man addgroup
<munk_> erawfish_, well i installed guitar pro and photoshop cs2 and they are not there but normally it puts there any other program...
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: yes to both, but the ctrl+alt+f1 is less reliable
<Flannel> david: right.  Although, it'll be reinstalled when you upgrade versions, so you'll need to remove usplash again after upgrading to Hardy
<david> Flannel: plus it gets readded again when I reboot and readd? usplash?
<munk_> erawfish_, that i install of course....but because i deleted them manually previously they never appear again..
<erawfish_> munk_: that's a wine function. recreate the links then. man menu
<datarimlens> Cannot create symlink to `libML.so.3.18.32': Operation not supported
<david> Flannel: ok
<differentreality> Flannel,  to be able to excecute one command but not the other, to be able to access one folder but not the other... etc etc etc
<erawfish_> datarimlens: do you run tar under sudo?
<xq> beautifulsnow: It may create problems unless it is an upgrade. If you want a fresh install, I recommend formatting the Linux/Ubuntu partition.
<sladen> david: remove 'splash' from the kernel command line
<datarimlens> it is under sudo
<erawfish_> datarimlens: and what is the filesystem you untar to?
<datarimlens> good question :)
<datarimlens> hgfs
<david> sladen: I don't want to disable it, but reinstall it
<erawfish_> datarimlens: "mount"
<erawfish_> datarimlens: that has no symlinks
<Flannel> differentreality: You should read up on unix permissions.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<datarimlens> itś mounted allright
<david> or rather - remove
<beautifulsnow> xq: thing is im only doing it to get the mouse to work (its random, when I intall ubuntu sometimes the mouse works, sometimes it doesn't)
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_: even if i hit ctrl+alt+F1 when it trys to load x after the splash screen still goes blank; i can still log into terminal though as soon i i hit f1 it asks me to login and i can access everything in terminal
<munk_> erawfish_,  but if i do that then when i take wine off they are still there and they are linked to nothing...i mean it doesnt do it by itself...:(
<joh6nn> beautifulsnow: laptop?
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: what videocard and what driver do you use for it?
<Havvy> Can somebody help me with making a live bootable version of linux for a SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB on Windows?
<sladen> david: sudo apt-get --reinstall install usplash   but I'm not sure what help that will be
<erawfish_> munk_: wine does. and no reinstalling wine won't bring them back
<prasanna> hey guys, i'm getting this error when i boot: "There was an error starting The GNOME Settings Daemon"
<lupo> does anybody from Canada?
<prasanna> this happened after a recent update
<david> sladen: I suppose it's some weirdness with vga/vesa module I have
<erawfish_> lupo: do you have an ubuntu question?
<sladen> Havvy: you need to rawrite an image onto the USB stick.  "dragging" a file on does not place the magic boot options at the front
<prasanna> everything looks really off now
<PP|Spydon> prasanna, have you tried a reboot?
<munk_> erawfish_,  so what should i do?
<prasanna> yes, several times
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_:2 bfg 7800 gts sli via "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<erawfish_> munk_: reinstall the apps
<sladen> david: okay, so we're getting to the real root of the problem...
<PP|Spydon> prasanna, weird...
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: the installer CD has no nvidia drivers
<beautifulsnow> joh6nn: it's a logiteh media play usb cordless  mouse.  when I instlal ubuntu, the media buttons work OR don't work depending on how happy the ubuntu install feels like at the time ;p
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: if it's on a installed CD: pastein your Xorg.0.log
<prasanna> yea
<beautifulsnow> joh6nn: and it's the same ubuntu disk each time, yes
<Havvy> sladen:  I don't know much about linux.  Can you help me in a private message?
<munk_> erawfish_,  but i did and they still dont appear..
<prasanna> what should i do?
<nickrud> prasanna: something about not finding /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon ?
<erawfish_> munk_: ask #wine
<googlingtingwana> prasanna, I see this occasionally too ... logout and back in normally fixes it for me
<efren20> how do i install frostware
<david> sladen: it's so amusing, Ive had a throw-a-dice result from every installation I've made (differing result each time)
<erawfish_> munk_: ask #winehq
<erawfish_> efren20: frostwire
<prasanna> no
<Flannel> !frostwire | efren20
<joh6nn> RiPPeR666: from the terminal on ctrl+alt+f1, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ubotu> efren20: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<joh6nn> and then see if "startx" gets you anywhere
<aghachi> how do i zoom out to view the cube in compiz?
<RiPPeR666> ok
<prasanna> you know what i'm going to try and reboot again
<nickrud> aghachi: press the middle button
<david> aghachi: enable zoom on cube rotation
<Sinnerman> is it possible to mount an encrypted zip file, or a tarball as a filesystem?
<aghachi> middle button on my mouse? i think i enalbed those
<david> then MMB or Ctrl+Alt+LMB
<erawfish_> Sinnerman: check FUSE. maybe they have a solution
<Sinnerman> erawfish_ ah i was hoping one of you already had a slution. im feeling a little too lazy to do any work myself tonight :P. i'll bear FUSE in mind though. thanks. :D
<Anthony_Sch> hello. When I use dexktop effects in ubuntu, I can pick up a window and easily drag it to the other desltop - e.g. from the 1st desktop to the 2nd and so on. Is there any way to do the same (drag a window with mouse to the other desktop), but with special effects turned off?
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_: were is Xorg.0.log located in etc
<ed____> New use What or where is the path to roo cert?
<aghachi> nickrub middle button of my mouse?
<Anthony_Sch> Thanks in advance!
<bluefoxx> hmmm...would it be a bad idea to have my dvd burner indirectly cooled by a system fan that blows air across it?
<bod_> aghachi, yes
<nickrud> aghachi: yes, it should cause it to zoom out
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: /var/log
<RiPPeR666> ok
<erawfish_> ed____: root cert for what?
<aghachi> it didnt :(
<bod_> aghachi, you could also define your own key combo for it in ccsm
<Anthony_Sch> PS - desktop = workspace
<nickrud> aghachi: you may need to play a bit with the options on desktop zoom to get what you want
<ed____> I need to bundle a Root Certificate to an installation package..
<differentreality> tnx guys
<aghachi> initiate
<bod_> yes
<aghachi> it says super and button 3....
<efren20> ok i installed frostware and is under internet i click to open it but it dosent open it
<bod_> aghachi, super = (windows key) button 3 = (prob) rmb
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_: ok im looking at it right now. what do you want me to do with it???? its a huge word file
<candyban_> Who did I talk to before? ... I have upgraded to alsa 1.0.16
<bod_> aghachi, no, button3 is MMB
<erawfish_> pastebin it
<idefix> any kformula experts here?
<aghachi> bod_: whats prob rmb?
<aghachi> wats mmb?
<bod_> aghachi, ^^^
<bod_> aghachi, middle mouse button
<ed____> Anyone know how to bundle a root cert with an installation package?
<candyban_> Now I can select multiple channels in speaker-test, but only left and right front are working
<aghachi> whoa thats COOL!
<aghachi> haha
<fbc> can some see if they can VNC to my box... Please PM me for the IP. I can't seem to make it VINO work.. weird.
<idefix> !kformula
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kformula - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<david> aghachi: R/M/L MB = Right/Middle/Left MouseButton
<bod_> aghachi, oops sorry,.,.RMB = right mouse button, LMB = left mouse button & MMB = middle mouse button
<candyban_> http://pastebin.ca/924824
<david> :P
<aghachi> kk thanx
<Some_Person> Was SimCity 2000 ever made for Linux? I have the original SimCity and SimCity 3000 working, and I'd like to also have 2000.
<idefix> what to do about the error "klauncher said: Unbknown protocol '....'.?
<bod_> no prob ;~)
<stephans> does anyone have any ideas as to why ubuntu preseed install would ignore this: d-i mirror/http/hostname string horus
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_; i see one thing that doesnt look good already it says (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<efren20> ok i installed frostware and is under internet i click to open it but it dosent open it
<ed____> My instructions are cp -f <path_to_root_cert/<root_cert_filename> vpnclient/rootcert.... Only I don't know the path to the root cert nor the cert file name.
<K_Nine> efren20: Try using Alt/F2.
<erawfish_> RiPPeR666: do what I said or ask someone else for help
<bod_> stephans, maybe because of the spaces?
<efren20> k_nine:then wat
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_: sry new to irc dont realy know how to use pastebin
<erawfish_> efren20: open a terminal and try to start it from there
<eifzon> Anyone can help me to fix so irssi works in my chroot?
<K_Nine> efren20: You may not be able to type in it. I have to type in a word processor and paste.
<bod_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<K_Nine> ef
<K_Nine> efren20: `type in the name and run.
<efren20> nothign comes out
<Anthony_Sch>  hello. When I use dexktop effects in ubuntu, I can pick up a window and easily drag it to the other desltop - e.g. from the 1st desktop to the 2nd and so on. Is there any way to do the same (drag a window with mouse to the other desktop), but with special effects turned off? Thanks in advance!
<ed____> root cert .. help, anyone??
<efren20> i download frostwire double clicked pakage and installed
<efren20> shows under internet but when i try opening dont opem
<K_Nine> efren20: Did it open with the run manager?
<efren20> nop
<c1|freaky> is there any opensource nopasting system?
<ed____> root cert .. help, anyone??
<K_Nine> efren20: Try using a terminal as root.
<efren20> i run as terminal
<efren20> ?
<efren20> k_nine:what do you mean by that?
<cyberkeks> hi
<bod_> efren20, open a terminal then type       sudo gnome-terminal &                 then use the new terminal
<cyberkeks> hi solis
<Starnestommy> bod_: wouldn't that bee sudo -b gnome-terminal?
<Starnestommy> *be
<efren20> what do i do in root?
<bod_> Starnestommy, dunno, whats the -b argument mean?
<bod_> !root | efren20
<ubotu> efren20: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RiPPeR666> eraxfish_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57979/
<eifzon> Anyone can help me to fix so irssi works in my chroot?
<Starnestommy> bod_: starts the program in the background.  If you use sudo cmd &, it starts sudo in the background
<bod_> Starnestommy, ah, i wondered how to get around that, cheers
<aghachi> i dont get this it only zooms in
<bod_> aghachi, please ask compiz related questions in #compiz-fusion
<RiPPeR666> erawfish_: did you get that
<aghachi> thanx
<bod_> ;~)
<efren20> ok so i sudo forstwire
<bod_> efren20, correct
<Lunar_Lamp> When I search for an app with aptitude (libapache2-mod-perl2) it shows the state as "iB". The "i" stands for installed, what does the "B" stand for?
<efren20> give me the java hting
<efren20> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<K_Nine> efren20: What distribution of Linux are you using?
<efren20> ubunut gnome
<efren20> i dont really know
<bod_> efren20, 7.10?  Gutsy Gibbon?     gnome is just what desktop gui your using
<RiPPeR666> shit i think i lost eraxfish_
<ConstyXIV> can you "hotplug" a monitor on a laptop, without rebooting X?
<bod_> !language | RiPPeR666
<ubotu> RiPPeR666: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: dpkg -l | grep libapache2-mod-perl2, what do the first group of characters say?
<RiPPeR666> lol i still write like i talk
<K_Nine> efren20: You are asking about a lot of questions that should not have come up with Ubuntu.
<bod_> !lol | RiPPeR666
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, it doesn't show up :-/
<efren20> what do you mena?
<K_Nine> Ubuntu should have installed a lot of the things you are asking about much easier.
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: Er... if its installed, it should show up.  Maybe we typed somethingw rong: dpkg -l | grep libapache2
<Lunar_Lamp> ii  libapache2-mod 1.999.21-1     Integration of perl with the Apache2 web ser <== I get that if I just grep "apache"
<bod_> why did the !lol *toid not work?
<stephans> bod_: I only have single whitespaces... that is the right way is it not?
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: that's a lower case L
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, yeah, I know, I think it's because it doesn't show the full package name (frustratingly)
<Lunar_Lamp> But it is shown as "ii".
<bod_> stephans, you cant have spaces in a command like that,. "enclose it in quotes"
<FreakGuard> ssh-copy-id --> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: alright, the ii at the beginning menas its desired to be installed (first) and it it is installed (second), there's a key at the top of the dpkg -l line. But, I don't knwo what B means in aptitude
<RiPPeR666> hey if i pastebin my Xorg.0.log file can someone hep me figure out y i cannot load x
<EnvoyRising> is there a command to delete no longer used config files in the home directory? --purge only works on config files in /etc
<Lunar_Lamp> Which looks fine.  So, my next question is, how can I replace all my apache config files with "default" ones?
<Flannel> EnvoyRising: no, just manual deletion
<ed____> In ubuntu the only time it askmed me for a name I supplied one..  Is that the su user?  I don't have a password for su
<ed____> Anyone know where is the path to root cert in ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising> Flannel, was afraid of that, thanks
<danand> RiPPeR666 - go for it
<RiPPeR666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57979/
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: reinstall the packages (remove --purge then install again, or some say --reinstall works, I've never actually used the latter)
<bluefoxx> so, hows ubuntu's support for old S3 trio64V+ PCI cards right now? i need a better graphics card for my other computer and have one of these kicking around
<RiPPeR666> if my hsync is of would that mess up loaing x
<Lunar_Lamp> Flannel, well, yes, that's what I thought to do - except purge doesn't seem to get rid of the configs :-/
<zakirs> hi .. i have a problem with my intel hda ich7 family sound card ( conexant codec) in my laptop can any body please help
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: You need to make sure you get the package with the config files, it's the -common package
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: apache2.2-common in feisty, apache2-common in others
<RiPPeR666> seems to me by reading my xorg.0.log that thats the problem
<david_> does anyone know how to increase the refresh rate above 50hz in ubuntu
<Flannel> Lunar_Lamp: you can see what package a particular file belongs to with dpkg -S [path]
<Lunar_Lamp> ah ok, cheers Flannel - I didn't think of dpkg -S
<j85wilson> flash plugin to firefox doesn't seem to get keystrokes.
<j85wilson> anybody know why this might be?
<Tm_T> j85wilson: click it
<j85wilson> I'm not that dumb ;)
<j85wilson> it's been clicked.
<Tm_T> j85wilson: ;)
<j85wilson> and yes, my computer is plugged in. ;)
<sladen> havvy: I could, but you might get a faster response from asking in the channel
<holicow> what password is used for su by default?
<Starnestommy> holicow: there is no password
<bluefoxx> do S3 cards work in linux very well yet?
<Starnestommy> holicow: but sudo (not su) uses your user's password
<mjw-> bluefoxx S3? S3 has been dead for years...
<danand> RiPPeR666 - i was more worried by your errors and warnings. especially line 316 of your pastebin - (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:0) found. why are you using the vesa driver?
<holicow> k
<holicow> thanks
<danand> RiPPeR666 - can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<nikolakis> dfd
<Robert01752> hello room
<RiPPeR666> danand: oh i was just trying differnt drivers it should be nv or nvidia
<bluefoxx> mjw-: i know that. its just i salvaged some S3 cards from old school computers and i need a PCI graphics card for my other computer, onboard is not cooperating with the CRT pluged into it. keeps cutting off and ghosting over itself...weird.
<Some_Person> Was SimCity 2000 ever made for Linux? I have the original SimCity and SimCity 3000 working, and I'd like to also have 2000.
<aghachi> whats the compiz channel again?
<danand> RiPPeR666 - did X load when you were using those modules?
<Starnestommy> Some_Person: it works in wine, but I don't know of any linux ports
<Some_Person> Starnestommy: I've tried it in wine... it's not great there
<mjw-> bluefoxx: What kind of card does lspci identify it as? I had nothing but grief with the s3 virge cards back in the day in linux (~1999)
<RiPPeR666> danand: no but i could still acess terminal if i hit ctrl+alt+F with nv and it takeme to text based login screen
<bluefoxx> mjw-: the card in question is an S2trio64V+ PCI card
<bluefoxx> still booting the xubuntu cd onto it though
<jk__> hi
<jk__> is there anyway i can get windows back?
<danand> RiPPeR666 - can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<adaptr> nope
<mjw-> bluefoxx wow, that is vintage...1996ish.
<Some_Person> Starnestommy: Specifically, music doesn't sound right, sound effects don't work at all, and the game is slow
<bluefoxx> mjw-: i dont have a normal 7.10 disk anymore. a old creative drive ate mine.
<bluefoxx> mjw-: i collect the antique parts ;)
<Darkmystere> err, my Ubuntu Gusty install doesnt seem to connect to any AP says its connected but no ping nor browser works...
<jk__> does nayone know how to get windows xp back after installing ubuntu?
<Some_Person> mjw-: 1996 isn't vintage
<RiPPeR666> danand: were is that file located???
<Darkmystere> im using WICD it used to work...if i switch to another linux distro it connects...
<zelrikriando> hello
<Some_Person> jk__: depends
<zelrikriando> I just installed Enlightement and I dont know how to activate it
<Roooty> Hi, how do I backup my home folder? Nothing I've tried is working (rsync, copy/paste in Gnome)
<Some_Person> jk__: when you partitioned, you did keep the windows partition in tact, right
<mjw-> Some_Person you're right...in computer terms, it's a fossil. ;)
<bluefoxx> mjw-: i would use a AGP card but the atx mini asus tusi-m doesnt have a AGP port[i have more than enough AGP cards]
<rambo3> zelrikriando, you log out and choose enlgihtment
<jk__> no ubuntu cleaned the all the xp
<danand> RiPPeR666 - lspci is a command: type lspci > lspci.txt in a terminal. the gedit lspci.txt - you can then copy and pastebin
<mjw-> bluefoxx the correct X.org server/driver would appear to be "s3"
<jk__> and i dont got a windows xp cd because when i bought it i didnt get one
<hakerx> who know who can help me to install a Unix FreeBSD 7 ???
<Some_Person> jk__: sounds like you will have to reinstall windows
<j85wilson> or not.
<Some_Person> jk__: unless you kept the windows partition
<dom> <</msg ubotu etiquette>>
<Darkmystere> seems its not totoaly connecting..
<mjw-> bluefoxx the s3 driver doesn't even have a man page so I'm not sure exactly what it supports even
<jk__> msg ubotu etiquette
<hakerx> who know who can help me to install a Unix FreeBSD 7 ???
<zimon> hakerx: maybe #ubuntu isn't the right channel for freebsd questions ..
<jk__> do i have to pay to get the windows xp cd?
<hakerx> buth i ask for help who can help me !
<rambo3> !grub | jk__
<Some_Person> jk__: you should have a "Restore CD"
<ubotu> jk__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mjw-> bluefoxx does it work with the vesa driver?
<jk__> they never gave me a restore cd
<Some_Person> hakerx: go to ##freebsd
<FreakGuard> ssh-copy-id --> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<danand> hakerx - try looking for the freeBSD channel. are you trying that install using virtual box with ubuntu as the host system?
<Some_Person> jk__: ok, are you sure the windows partition is gone?
<j85wilson> hmmmmm flash does get my keystrokes when it wants text entry... how odd.
<hakerx> and how to register in this server of irc ???
<jk__> yes because someone told me to write on the terminal and it only said linux none of them were xp
<mjw-> !register > hakerx
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<jk__> everything got wiped out
<bluefoxx> mjw-: still booting, it froze last time <.< also, the computer in question has no internet access[i has no router].
<mangojambo> hi ... how to rename the partitions label in Nautilus  computer:///  when the user are not alow and nautilus root don't see the partitions like the user??
<Some_Person> jk__: i dont know what you were told to do, but lets find out for sure.
<live> hola
<bluefoxx> arrg. my fish have ich again...time to pull out the medicine again...[wearever i put it]
<mjw-> bluefoxx: you might try safe or even VGA mode, you'll probably have to manually change the xorg.conf file to use the "s3" driver
<Some_Person> jk__: install gparted
<jk__> how do i install that?
<Some_Person> jk__: sudo apt-get install gparted
<bluefoxx> mjw-: it freezes bootup at "configuring X". i booted w/o the "quiet" option.
<rambo3> jk__, start terminal and type:  sudo fdisk -l
<jk__> i did
<danand> jk__ - if you want to see all the partitions you have on your machine type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal
<Some_Person> jk__: what did fdisk say?
<danand> rambo3 - :) bit late
<Some_Person> jk__: post on http://paste.ubuntu.nl
<mjw-> bluefoxx have you tried booting in vga mode?
<jk__> some_person what do i do then it saying :-$
<bluefoxx> mjw-: doing that now.
<Some_Person> jk__: please run sudo fdisk -l and post to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> how can i display how much ram a laptop has instead while inside gnome?
<mjw-> bluefoxx i'm almost certain the Trio64 cards were not VESA 2.0 compatible, so the default vesa driver will probably hang the startup
<danand> lwizardl - type free in a terminal
<jk__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57988/
<rambo3> lwizardl, like screenlets gdesklets or in terminal ?
<Some_Person> jk__: ok, windows is not installed
<row> I am using apt-mirror and Kubuntu's alt cd to do a netboot install yet I am getting missing files in my mirror "acpi-modules-2.6.22-14-generic-di_2.6.22-14.52_i386.udeb", any suggestions?
<Some_Person> jk__: you will need to reinstall windows
<jk__> ut they never gave me a cd
<jk__> when i needed to reinstall windows
<jk__> i did f12 which did system restore
<Some_Person> jk__: not even a "Restore CD"?
<row> I seem to have 	acpi-modules-2.6.22-14-generic-di_2.6.22-14.46_i386.udeb and such but not 52...
<jk__> nope
<Some_Person> jk__: what is your manufacturer?
<jk__> i mena it was f10
<jk__> hp
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<danand> jk__ - did your system reinstall from an image on the hard disk
<jk__> i dont know
<Some_Person> danand: his entire windows (including any restore stuff) is gone
<rambo3> jk__, you lost windows. either get somone elses XP CD and use your cd key . or call HP for a CD .
<Blinkiz> I have a logitech quickcam pro 5000 that I would like to get working in ubuntu. Do I need any special program for this? video4linux I have read on the net. Is it included in windows? Does it exist software for logitech quickcam? Please advice
<bluefoxx> mjw-: still freezes in safe graphics mode - .-
<sdfowf> i got a crazy network idea me and a friend are trying to do, anyone willing to take the scenario and guess if it'll work?
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: it should work
<danand> Some_Person - yeah. That is why i _really_ don't like restore utilities being on the hard disk
<mjw-> bluefoxx I think there's an F-key you can press to go so far as to enable VGA-only mode
<Some_Person> jk__: are you sure your PC did not come with a restore disc?
<mjw-> bluefoxx look at the bottom of the live cd boot screen
<bluefoxx> mjw-: kk, will check for that
<Some_Person> danand: yeah, i had that problem. i convinced emachines to send me one though
<jk__> yes ill just go and double check or sumtin
<Erickj92> what is the root password on LiveCD?
<mjw-> bluefoxx if that doesn't work, you might have success installing from the alternate cd
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: So, how do I work whit this program? You mean I can configure for example videolan (vlc) and get picture?
<rambo3> Erickj92, enter
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: you should have spc*** or something like that
<bluefoxx> !webcam | Blinkiz
<ubotu> Blinkiz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<danand> jk__ - you will need to contact the people who sold you the machine and explain why you need a windows restore disk :(
<Blinkiz> aaa, nice link. I check them out
<Some_Person> jk__: I'm sorry to say that I can't really help you. You should call HP
<Erickj92> the "enter" root password did not work
<jk__> okay thanks though
<rambo3> Erickj92, sudo -i
<Erickj92> thanks
<beautifulsnow> :/ Any of you have problems with the media buttons on your mouse not working after a fresh ubuntustudio install? It seems its random, maybe one install it works, maybe it doesnt :/
<sdfowf> computer1 is an openbsd router/firewall, it has 2 nics. computer2 is a linux distro with a 10/100 nic and a wifi card, and across the street is my friends linksys accesspoint. me and him would like to connect my entire network ( which is behind my openbsd router, basically connect my router) to his accessoint across the street, by bridging it thru the linux box. crazy, but, is it possible?
<idefix> is the CUPS server something that started since Dapper Drake?
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: most webcams have worked out of the box for me[but thats only two XD] i used a logitech quiccam chat and a labtec cam i found at a thrift store[but it has logitech chipset]. try lsusb with the webcam pluged in, you should be able to find it.
<Erickj92> how do i dual boot gentoo and ubuntu with gentoo already installed?
<danand> idefix - no. CUPS has been around for a long time
<sdfowf> i guess my idea is too crazy?
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: it should look something like "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:0921 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam"
<Some_Person> jk__: you can contact HP online here: http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/contact/chat_1.html
<hdevalence> Erickj92: use sudo
<danand> sdfowf - yes :D
<idefix> danand - I cannot contact CUPS since I upgraded to Dapper
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Yeah, seams like my webcam drivers is already included. So what program do you recommend to view with?
<rambo3> Erickj92, learn grub
<danand> idefix - have you checked its running?
<Erickj92> rembo3, i mean install it. i cant shrink my primary partition
<Erickj92> to allow room for ubuntu
<Erickj92> rambo**
<goodhabit> Hello. How I can setup router with ubuntu server?
<Some_Person> Erickj92: is it ntfs?
<sdfowf> danand, why couldn't it be done? crossover the linux card to the router, and then on the linux kernel just bridge the interfaces together, then associate the linux box with the accesspoint?
<Erickj92> ex3
<Some_Person> Erickj92: is it full?
<rambo3> Erickj92, how many primaries do you havE?
<w0lt-_> anyone had any positive experience installing ubuntu on a core duo mac?
<Erickj92> it is one 160 GB hard drive
<Erickj92> and the only hard drive
<sdfowf> danand, i mention this because i've done it with an openbsd box, but, not with linux, linux seems to always instist and needed an IP address, never had that problem with the openbsd software.
<idefix> danand - it's not running in the first page of top
<RiPPeR666> can someone check out this xorg.0.log file and see if you can figure out y X wont load for me
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: i sugest to try cheese, camorama but my fav is camstreams
<idefix> why does ps only have three processes and top loads?
<mangojambo> please ... how to rename the partitions label in Nautilus  computer:///  when the user are not alow and nautilus root don't see the partitions like the user??
<Some_Person> Erickj92: is it full?
<Erickj92> no
<Erickj92> only like 4 gb used
<Armi1> Hi!
<danand> idefix - check if cups is running with the command /etc/init.d/cupsys status
<Armi1> What ATI driver is the best on Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> Erickj92: what partition software are you using?
<Erickj92> qtparted
<Erickj92> off of livecd
<bluefoxx> mjw-: ok, the s3 wont work, so im trying a ati mach64 with 4 mb gram and two processors
<bluefoxx> instead
<RiPPeR666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57989/ this is my xorg.0.log file
<danand> sdfowf - what your attempting to do seems a bit complex for my poor old brain :]
<sdfowf> hmm.
<lunks> Everytime I close my lid, a beep is heard... how to disable it?
<mjw-> bluefoxx it wouldn't even boot in vga mode?
<idefix> danand - I get unable to open pidfile '/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid' for writing
<Some_Person> Erickj92: hmm, i've never heard of this issue, try using gparted instead of qtparted (i've been able to resize ext3 in gparted)
<Armi1> Help on Ati Drivers over here! <---
<idefix> danand - the dir does not exist
<bluefoxx> mjw-: nope
<danand> sdfowf - i would advise the kiss principle - keep it simple :]
<Erickj92> Some_Person, gtparted is not on the livecd, though
<idefix> danand - CUPS is also not in my Synaptic Packet Manager :(
<sdfowf> naw
<mjw-> bluefoxx hopefully the mach64 will work.
<Some_Person> Erickj92: ubuntu live cd?
<Erickj92> kubuntu
<Some_Person> Erickj92: oh
<mjw-> !justask | Armi1
<ubotu> Armi1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sdfowf> need to ask the right people, everyone tells me i need to give the linux box an ipaddress to work, which makes NO sense
<danand> idefix - check you have that file in /etc/init.d first
<Armi1> mjw-: sorry!
<danand> idefix - ls /etc/init.d/cup*
<Armi1> !info ati
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in gutsy
<mjw-> Armi1 what ATI card do you have
<Some_Person> Erickj92: ok
<jakobt> My X11 forwarding stopped working, it seems DISPLAY is not set, any ideers?
<idefix> danand - /etc/init.d/cupsys  /etc/init.d/cupsys.dpkg-dis
<Some_Person> Erickj92: is it mounted?
<Erickj92> i dont think so
<Armi1> !info fglxr
<ubotu> Package fglxr does not exist in gutsy
<Armi1> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<binaries-APP> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefoxx> mjw-: ill just sell it or throw it into another computer that will run win95 or 98 XP. yes, hopefully. its scary that i can recall the models of most of my cards off the top of my head. except for the mystery card. its GPU is covered by a immovable heatsink and has no markings to go off of.
<graft> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<Erickj92> Some_Person, yes, i think it is now
<Some_Person> Erickj92: unmount it
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<Erickj92> SOme_Person, how?
<mrunagi> i have a conexant capture card that the feed is scrambled lines, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<bluefox83> ok, anyone feel up to helping me get my atheros AR5006EG wireless to connect to my router?  it can SEE my wireless network, it just can't seem to CONNECT to it...
<Some_Person> Erickj92: sudo umount /wherever/it/is/mounted/to
<idefix> anand - 92 files in /etc/init.d
<graft> bluefox83: tried running dhcp by hand?
<mjw-> bluefoxx you could stick the card in, boot off a minimal live cd of linux, and lspci to figure out what it is
<Armi1> graft: thanks!
<geirha> !ati | armil
<ubotu> armil: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edyangra> Do anybody know anything about install web can in ubuntu?
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Does not seems like my webcam can be found by cheese, camstream or gqcam. This is the output from dmesg when I plugin the camera: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57990/
<c4f3> webcam?
<Erickj92> Some_Person, it still does not let me edit the partitions.
<bluefoxx> mjw-: its a AGP card, and i have only one mobo with a AGP slot[and it uses a slot one...]
<idefix> danand - shall I just put an empty cupsd.pid in the dir? but shouldn't it be in /var/run/cups/ ?
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: ok, iwll check
<danand> idefix - check that cups is correctly installled on your machine - type dpkg-query -s cupsys. 2nd or 3rd line down should tell you if its installed ok
<edyangra> yes!
<Some_Person> Erickj92: does it give an error?
<jakobt> My X11 forwarding stopped working, it seems DISPLAY is not set, any
<jakobt> 	 ideers?My X11 forwarding stopped working, it seems DISPLAY is not set, any
<jakobt> 	 ideers?
<Blinkiz> edyangra: hehe, currently investigation this. Just search for "webcam" in respository and you will find a bunch of tools
<Erickj92> Some_Person, the resize option is just greyed out. no error
<c4f3> haha
<idefix> danand it's ok installed
<Armi1> geirha: What drivers should I install for my ATI Mobility gpu? Is flgxr the best choice?
<c4f3> wat your model?
<Some_Person> Erickj92: try restarting qtparted after you unmounted the partition
<mrunagi> Erickj92: is it mounted?
<Erickj92> no
<Erickj92> and i did restart it
<Erickj92> still no luck
<mrunagi> it isnt unmounted?
<edyangra> thank you
<Erickj92> yes
<Some_Person> Erickj92: is this your only partition?
<mjw-> armil: what is the output of lspci | grep -i vga
<danand> jakobt - check your /etc/ssh/sshd.conf file - see if it allows X forwarding
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: can you pastbin you lsusb output?
<bluefoxx> !who | c4f3
<ubotu> c4f3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jakobt> danand - it does..
<mrunagi> Erickj92: do it from the live cd
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Sure...
<RiPPeR666> what might this mean??? (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<Erickj92> Some_Person, it is 2 partitions. one for my /boot, and one for the everything else
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 you have an old CRT?
<Armi1> mjw-: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400"
<mjw-> Armi1 you will need fglrx for that one
<mrunagi> Erickj92: do it from the live cd
<Erickj92> i am
<danand> idefix - try and sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start   see what output you get
<geirha> Armi1: If you don't get visual effects out of the box, you most likely need fglrx
<mrunagi> are you on it now?/
<Erickj92> yes
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: i have a lcd
<idefix> I get: Usage: /etc/init.d/cupsd {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<mrunagi> try mounting then unmounting then load qtparted
<idefix> danand..
<lunks> Everytime I close my lid, a beep is heard... how to disable it?
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: thats whats confusing me too
<bluefoxx> mjw-: he probally uses a VGA port. my LCD detects as CRT0 when in my VGA port.
<mrunagi> idefix: then cups is installed what are you trying to do
<Armi1> That just enabling it in Restricted Drivers?
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57992/
<idefix> mrunagi, I cannot print
<danand> idefix - sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 the EDID info is something you're monitor has in it to tell the video card what it's capable of. I can't imagine any LCD not working with that
<jakobt> danand - it must me something else.. I have tried searching the web.. but it seems i have not been able to fine a solution..
<bluefoxx> lunks: trying to browse the web stealthily? i used to do that XD[laptop+ evil parents+closet]
<danand> jakobt - have you tried restarting the sshd server?
<mrunagi> idefix: any errors?
<idefix> danand - error: start-stop-daemon: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid' for writing:
<idefix> mrunagi also
<mrunagi> idefix: sudo?
<idefix> mrunagi yes
<RiPPeR666> mjw: yea do you think if the hsyc and the vsync were wrong in the xorg.conf would effect this
<mrunagi> chown /that/
<ddd> hi i wanted to know how to properly partition ubuntu with a 60 GB hard drive...and 2 gigs of ram?
<binaries-APP> lunks: that beep your hearing is your connection being pinged by the network
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: do you know which is your webcam?
<Armi1> girha: By enabling them in Restricted Drivers should all be set?
<mrunagi> ddd: just for ubuntu?
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: yea do you think if the hsyc and the vsync were wrong in the xorg.conf would effect this
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 perhaps, but i'm not an x.org expert ;)
<ddd> yeah
<Armi1> mjw-: By enabling them in Restricted Drivers should all be set?
<mrunagi> ddd: wipe it out
<RiPPeR666> sry for the duoble pst
<ddd> wipe it out?
<mrunagi> 1 free partition ddd
<idefix> mrunagi there's no cups dir in the /var/run dir
<jakobt> danand - yep..
<mrunagi> idefix: thats the problem
<danand> idefix - just a quick check - can you use sudo - ie are you a member of the admin group?
<ddd> hold on ill join here in a minute afterr i get into the live CD for ubuntu
<bluefox83> has anyone here ever set up an atheros AR5006EG in 64 bit gutsy?
<mjw-> Armi1 hopefully so
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: there anothe line above a lil bit that has troble to so i post that see what you think
<jaguar6> hi
<idefix> danand, yes
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Hehe, found an error. cheese, gqcam and camstream all is trying to use my mouse as webcam. Will unplug it and see if it makes any diference.
<danand> idefix - ls /var/run/cups/ and see whats there
<geirha> bluefoxx: 046d:08ce is the webcam, I got the same one
<lunks> binaries-APP, hahah no, it's being set by my lid =P
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:0) found
<idefix> danand there's not cups dir in /var/run
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 so the driver basically doesn't recognize the card as something it can work with, it looks like
<Some_Person> Erickj92: i dont know
<geirha> only programs I've gotten the webcam to work with is ekiga and luvcview :(
<rambo3> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: oops! lol. try pluging in your cam in a port before the mouse[eg: swap the ports theyr in]
<danand> idefix - try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys force-reload
<idefix> unable to open /var/run/cups/cupsd.pid for writing
<mrunagi> i would REALLY like to set up a desktop machine to act as a security camera server....can anyone point me in the right direction for my capture card problem?
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: i wonder why though...i have a logitech reciever in my system with a kbd and mouse on it, yet it doesnt get confused...
<danand> idefix - if that doesn't work you may want to try and reinstall cupsys and see if that solves your problem
<idefix> danand I had it working before upgrading my ubuntu
<jk_> some person you here?
<idefix> danand, how do I do that?
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: i was thinking the same thing. in my xorg.conf it says busid pci is 4:0:0. but this is saying 5:0:0 i think its finding my other card in here and woundering why there r 2
<idefix> it's not in SPM
<eifzon> I get this error when I try starting irssi in my chroot, I have /etc/passwd and /etc/groups in my chroot to, here is the error code: http://pastebin.ca/924903
<YazzY> hi chaps
<mrunagi> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 you have two video cards?
<infoclog> how can i find which ubuntu i am currently running?
<YazzY> where do i rapport bugs in hardy ?
<Eccorusz> hi
<Eccorusz> 2 all
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: yea 2 bfg 7800 sli
<YazzY> infoclog: cat /etc/debian_version
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 ahhh, well then I have no idea at all. I'm completely unfamiliar with that kind of setup
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Jepp, plugin in logitech webcam in another port (so it has lower number or something, I don know) did the trick. I now have picture in cheese :-D
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: hence why i think xorg.is getiing confused
<danand> idefix - its possible the reinstall clobbered some config files... to reinstall type sudo apt-get --reinstall install cupsys
<Eccorusz> is there any ubuntu in usb  ?
<idefix> danand, but this is silly the one dpkg query said CUPS is ok installed
<bluefoxx> hehe, almost a month since i lost my system and files and i have 100GB of data back =3
<infoclog> YazzY, testing/unstable ! i meant like Edgy or somethin like that
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: w00t! well, have fun :)
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 try removing one and see if it works then?
<Eccorusz> to install and boot from usb
<idefix> danand I get two errors
<danand> idefix - just tell me again - what was the output of ls /etc/init.d/cup*
<idefix> /etc/init.d/cupsys  /etc/init.d/cupsys.dpkg-dist
<mrunagi> are capture cards not supported in ubuntu?
<RiPPeR666> mjw-: i did find and option in /etc/default/nvidia-kernal that it asks me how many cards are in the system
<Eccorusz> is there ubuntu usb N
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: how much you pay for your cam anyways? im thinking of making a security camera array :}
<mjw-> RiPPeR666 that is probably not referring to SLI setups
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: But I don't get picture in camstream. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57993/
<danand> idefix - did you try the reinstall and got errors?
<RiPPeR666> mjw- i was thinking the same thing
<infoclog> YazzY, ???
<idefix> yes two errors, something lock and
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Payed like 100 dollars for it a year ago or something...
<jk_> can i do a pc recovery on hp with the driver named d drive recovery?
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Can't recommend it
<RiPPeR666> man i waih i had a lab top so i can mess around with ubuntu will i talfk here an try to figure stuff out
<Lifeisfunny> Is there any way to get a USB flash memory device back when it's been formated in ext2 ?    My computer can't seem to find it.
<infoclog> does anyone know how can i find my Ubuntu version? if i am running edgy or any other release?
<Lifeisfunny> t
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Bad picture. Really slow if you activate all logitech rightlight shit...
<mjw-> infoclog lsb_release -a
<mhr> infoclog: uname -a
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: O.~ i think ill stick to the value village and cheapy ones...XD
<Some_Person> jk_: if you do not have a cd, you cannot restore windows
<idefix> danand - unable to get a lock open and unable to lock something (is another proces using in?)
<lastelement1> hey all, where are all of the icons stored on my file system?
<danand> idefix - looks like you've got another process trying to use apt. kill or stop all versions of synaptics etc
<SimplySeth> when one changes the  root filesystem ..  is one supposed to a mkinitrd or something ?
<bluefoxx> W00T! i have starwars on my hdd now!!<goes off to watch it>
<idefix> OK
<infoclog> mjw-, now i know. its Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy
 * danand is jealous of bluefoxx!
<mhr> lastelement1: have a look at /usr/share/pixmaps/
<mrunagi> i cant get no help =)
<heartsblood> I've got a HP photosmart 3100 hosted by cups on a osx box on my lan.  Printing success from my ubuntu PC seems intermittent at best.  It seems jobs are getting to the cubs server (I can see them on the completed page of the cups webserver) but I don't see them on the 'print jobs' page of the print que inside osx.  Is is correct to think that the communication problem lies within the cups server on the mac or is it possib
<heartsblood> le my gutsy box is sending trash requests to the print server?  And by trash I mean information being misinterpreted.  I've somehow installed two very different print que monitors on my system neither of which I can remove without completely removing gnome-desktop.
<infoclog> mjw-, is there anyway to upgrade to the latest?
<mjw-> !upgrade > infoclog
 * bluefoxx starts on getting LotR onto his computer..and prepairs for the long and painful slow speed of shaw high speed light
<idefix> danand thanks a million
<Lifeisfunny> Is there any way to get a USB flash memory device back when it's been formatted in ext2 ?    My computer can't seem to find it.
<SimplySeth> okay .. what is the ubuntu way of making a new initrd ?
<dhq> i have a biometric device what application do i use to use it
<bluefoxx> danand: it took me two weeks for a 6 gig file...
<heartsblood> wait i'm sorry, not gnome-desktop "ubuntu-desktop".  what exactly is the difference?
<YazzY> any of you noticed Dbus core dump with XEN kernels on Hardy  ?
<danand> idefix - have you got cups back up and running?
<idefix> yes it works perfectly now
<Zara> Hello all, its been a few days since i've installed 7.10. problem is, i just don't seem to be getting any updates even with the universal repos on- for eg. i want the latest firefox 3 updates.
<Zara> not showing up though
<danand> idefix - cool :D
<idefix> :D
<SimplySeth> heartsblood: ubuntu has pretty ubuntu themes and such :)
<bluefoxx> 802 songs, 7 days 15 hours 12 minutes 11.7 gigs. 90% electronica music.
<danand> bluefoxx - but by god was it worth it :]
<heartsblood> simplyseth: that's it?  Why would 'ubuntu-desktop' be related to cups in any way?
<zenwryly> Is there a way to export the permissions/security data for a directory tree?  I want to see what has changed over time in terms of the modes, owners, and groups for a whole directroy tree.  I'd also like to be able to store it.
<eifzon> I get this error when I try starting irssi in my chroot, I have /etc/passwd and /etc/groups in my chroot to, here is the error code: http://pastebin.ca/924903
<heartsblood> simplyseth: the two seem completely unrelated
<bluefoxx> danand: indeed
<SimplySeth> heartsblood: so it can be an all emcompassing user friendly experience :)
<danand> off down the pub - night all :)
<kruqnut> what kind of special burn settings do i need to set to make ubuntu cd bootable?
<zenwryly> I guess, essentially, I'd like to version the modes, owners, and groups of files and directories
<mjw-> kruqnut: if you burn the ISO with any appropriate program, it's bootable automatically
<bluefoxx> danand: now to back it up to my SATA drive, and soon enough to DVD
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: It seems like many programs wants to access /dev/video0 path to get picture from the webcam. How can I map my webcam to that path?
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Or, what path does my webcam have?
<kruqnut> ok so i can just brun image in nero?
<BigCanOfTuna> I'd like to use rsync to update a file that is owned by root..ie /etc/init.d/asterisk. How do I do this when Ubuntu doesn't allow direct root login (which I would like to keep)?
<mjw-> kruqnut yeah, using the burn from image option
<j_> Quick question about "the x server does not support the XRand R extension runtime resolution changes to the display size are not aviaiable"
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: that; i am not sure. it did it automatically for me...try opening /dev/video0 in vlc...it should be /dev/video0 unless you have some other tuner/video in device connected[like a tv card] ask on the forums too
<idefix> danand there was another error I had " Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'fonts'. " this is not solvable in the same way :(
<idefix> danand shall we kick ass and solve two problems in a row?
<Kohvihoor> why doesn't my ubuntu turn the ethernet card "on" anymore?
<mad_max02> Where are those drive icons located ? I created a location launcher and I wanna give it one of those desktop drive icons.
 * bluefoxx loves having two screens...now he can watch his movies, look at pastbin stuff or test programs on one and chat on IRC, MSN or organize files on the other :D
<Lifeisfunny> bluefoxx, congrats,   (I get the 'off topic' post when I make comments.)
<mrunagi> does anyone know anything about capture cards?
<SimplySeth> okay this is mad frustratin' .. there is no mkinitrd
<venefyxatu> is there a way to check that my wireless card is physically able send out packets, ie. see if it's not broken?
<Blinkiz> bluefoxx: Naa, nothing on /dev/video0. I search around. Thanks for all the help :)
<bluefoxx> Lifeisfunny: hehe...
<jpatrick> Lifeisfunny: arg, beat me to it..
<mad_max02> Where are those drive icons located ? I created a location launcher and I wanna give it one of those desktop drive icons.
<j_> Quick question how i use xrandar to fix my tv and lcd screen settings?
<bluefoxx> Blinkiz: anytime. like i said, if you cant get help here, try the forums.
<idefix> any kformula users here?
<venefyxatu> I was having it send out DHCP requests and have another computer run tcpdump on its wireless interface, but nothing seems to be showing up.  Is that a bad sign, or am I doing something wrong?
<idefix> I get this error when starting kformula: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'fonts'." how can I solve this/
<bluefoxx> hehe...seems like my AVI codec was crashed last time...i can watch .avi files again X3[i still hate avi file format]
<idefix> bluefoxx what format do you like?
<adas> hello, i have a problem with grub. I installed WinXP and i now try install grub. But:
<adas> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<adas> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<adas> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<kleftisx> i've got a problem on UT2004 it says Either GL_EXT_bgra or glDrawRangeElements not supported- bailing out.
<jpatrick> adas: please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bluefoxx> idefix: so far i like mpeg and ogg
<mozog> hi all
<idefix> vlm-runnable
<mortal2> hello all.  Could someone please tell me the meta package I should use to install open office (I'm running xubuntu off of the alternate cd...)
<mozog> je tu niekto sk alebo cz?
<Kohvihoor> why doesnt ethernet card even turn itself on, under linux? :(
<holicow> how do i get video codecs for totem?
<m4jkl> mozog samozrejme:)
<Starnestommy> mortal2: I think openoffice.org
<bluefoxx> idefix: avi is too troublesome so far...my friends say the person who made it should be shot in the crotch for all the pain of d/ling a movie then the avi format not working[or the chest if they a female XD] but thats my friend...i sya they should try to play the movies in that format...60% of the time they dont work properly
 * bluefoxx starts to make some hot dogs
<ompaul> mortal1, sudo apt-get get install openoffice.org -- however unless you got a lot of ram I would not try that
<mozog> m4jkl ahoj mohol by som jednu otazku ohladne linuxu?
<ompaul> !sk | mozog
<ubotu> mozog: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<m4jkl> mozog no skus:) ak budem vediet
<mjw-> !openoffice > mortal2
<mozog> ked mam ovladac na wifi aka koncouka sa instaluje? ako u win exe a u linux
<jpatrick> !en | mozog
<ubotu> mozog: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tanath> i need help. my x server keeps crashing about a minute after logging in
<bluefoxx> arrg. i hat ethis user switcher applet. i accedently droped my mouse and it clicked it. i logged out but it looked like when my desktop crashes ¬¬
<m4jkl> mozog neprisla ti PM? budeme sa rozpravat tam, lebo tu by sa malo po anglicky:) (english: see private message)
<tanath> :(
<bluefoxx> anyone got a cure for screen glare? im not allowed to close the blinds so thats out...<shakes fist at the sun>
<tanath> bluefoxx: turn the monitor?
<mozog> m4jkl no pm came to me, i dont know much about ubuntu and to work with it
<tanath> bluefoxx: move to the side a bit?
<aghachi> can some1 pm their settings for compiz cube rotation.. like binded keys and enabled plugins.. mine dosent zoom out to rotate it just rotates on the desktop
<tanath> aghachi: default key bindings are ctrl+alt arrows
<tanath> aghachi: or ctrl+alt click & drag
<mortal2> mjw-: thank you, I'm migrating my parents from windows 98, and they need to open word perfect documents :)
<tanath> aghachi: there's a setting for zoom in the plugin settings
<ReXio> Hi everyone
<rhsanborn> Is anyone aware of any issues with wireless bandwidth when using either ndiswrapper or WPA supplicant? My wireless is running terribly.
<spaghetti_knife> What protocols do wget and synaptic use?
<tanath> aghachi: i think i had mine set to about 0.1
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: http
<YazzY> infoclog: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: Or ftp, or ssh, or rsh
<YazzY> this one is correct
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: man sources.lits
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: sources.list, even
<bluefoxx> tanath: allready tried moving around...and the dual screen setup with one hi def CRT on the narrow end of the table and the computer up next to it kind of prevents me from moving anything arouns...XD...im thinking something like saran wrap on it or something...
<m4jkl> mozog why do you need install driver? wifi doesn't work after installation?
<tanath> bluefoxx: what about turning the whole table? :P
<tanath> bluefoxx: or maybe hanging something from the ceiling between you and the window?
<ReXio> Anyone knows how repair sound glitch on a hp laptop with Ubuntu 7.04?
<tanath> bluefoxx: or propping up something tall
<ReXio> Actually I have no sound
<igge> what to do if i want to remove a package with dpkg, but the package is so damaged that the remove scripts won't work?
<bluefoxx> tanath: nope...XD...im asking about stuff i can put onto the screen XD. lol. i could try that...<goes off to fiund dar colored curtane
<bluefoxx> >
<m4jkl> mozog probably you need load right module to kernel. example my wifi edimax ew7318USg has driver (module) called rt73usb.ko
<spaghetti_knife> Flannel: Thanks. And where could I find some ftp sources? My http sources aren't working very well.
<mozog> m4jkl in notebook i found and installed wifi, but i need to install external usb wifi,
<Flannel> spaghetti_knife: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#head-48e05ae20c8e5a38a753c0305e5877080f316308
<spaghetti_knife> Flannel: thanks.
<tanath> x keeps crashing about a minute after i log in. can anyone help?
<usser> igge: you may try to force it
<m4jkl> mozog usb wifi:) i have usb wifi too:P what manufacturer and type is it?
<usser> igge: something along the lines of dpkg --force all --purge packagename
<igge> usser: still doesn't work... gives same result.. i do sudo --force-all --purge <name>  ... right syntx?
<Joeb454> tanath, do you get any errors or does x just stop working
<mozog> emtec model EKCOWIDU1
<ar1s_> HELP!!...i have disable my graphic card from Restricted Devices and when i restart i get an error message that X failed to start. i cannot login into graphic or smth. can anyone help me please??
<tanath> Joeb454: there are some, though i'm not sure if any are relevant
<spaghetti_knife> Is synaptic running alright for everyone else? Mine used to run 200+kB/s, now it's running, like, .5-10 kB/s.
<Joeb454> what do they say?
<usser> igge: yea
<spaghetti_knife> My isp denies that they're doing anything to slow me down.
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: at the command line type in:
<tanath> Joeb454: this happened after a hard freeze. even the kernel froze
<Joeb454> hmm...
<igge> it says sh: Can't open /usr/lib/oss/scripts/restore_drv.sh ... also tried dpkg --no-triggers --force-all --purge
<GSF1200S> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<GSF1200S> select your screen resolution and the vesa drivers
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: make sense?
<tanath> Joeb454: last thing says: IO error occured doing Protocol Setup on connection.
<usser> igge: what package is that?
<Erickj92> i have an issue. when i open the Kmenu in kubuntu, and go to a thing like "system", the things inside the folder have all kinda of jnk that say: "_: Entries in K-menu: ....." what is going on?
<igge> usser: it's oss-linux
<usser> igge: try reinstalling it and then purging
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: wait to give it a try
<mozog> m4jkl i found driver to that wifi for linux, but there are so many files and i dont know how to install it
<igge> usser: trying to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3768914&postcount=60
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: ok.. good luck
<cyphr> Hello 'bunters. Could someone point me to a good "howto" on (re)compiling drivers? I need to replace stock madwifi drivers with the madwifi-ng versions and I'm not sure where to start.
<tanath> Joeb454: i also don't get a window manager anymore. first error in .xsession-errors is this:
<igge> but it went wrong somehow.. want to remove it and try again..
<tanath> Joeb454: Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<tanath> Joeb454: well, after a warning about it running setuid
<GSF1200S> tanath: hold on.. reading..
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: dpkg-reconfigure Command not found
<joe_> hey everyone, I have a problem I can't seem to solve.  If I leave my computer alone I always come back to a black screen and have to restart, and whenever i restart and login my wallpaper will popup but I wont have any icons or taskbar
<Joeb454> tanath, do you get any form of display, or are you at a tty? (full screen terminal)
<Joeb454> joe_, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<tanath> Joeb454: i'm on tty1 right now. x is sitting at the login screen where it keeps ending up :P
<joe_> Joeb454, yes
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: ehhh
<GSF1200S> hold on...
<joe_> Joeb454, do you think it might be a compiz problem?
<Joeb454> joe_, yeah try disabling desktop effects and see if the problem persists
<usser> igge: hm don't really know what to suggest, sorry
<SimplySeth> well thanks to ubuntu not havin' an initrd .. I hosed my system .. yay
<SimplySeth> mkinitrd*
<m4jkl> mozog should you write me on icq? 200248828
<Joeb454> brb
<igge> usser: ok thx anyway.. it's wierd.. can't i just tell the system "this package is not installed"?
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: sudo apt-get install dpkg
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: ok the command work
<mozog> m4jkl ok
<spaghetti_knife> Can anyone pastebin a working sources.list file? I think I fubared mine badl.
<GSF1200S> tanath: does it happen if you log in as root?
<spaghetti_knife> *badly.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> anybody playing counterstrike here=
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: try:
<tanath> GSF1200S: logging in as root is disabled
<GSF1200S> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zetheroo> spaghetti_knife: if you tell me where is it then I can get it to you
<GSF1200S> tanath: can you enable it just to see if you still have the crash
<SimplySeth> spaghetti_knife: what OS are you running ?
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: did the reconfigure command work?
<spaghetti_knife> /etc/apt/sources.list, zetheroo. And SimplySeth, I'm running Gutsy.
<spaghetti_knife> Yes, a Gutsy sources.list
<tanath> GSF1200S: erm, not sure how
<GSF1200S> tanath: ehhh..
<GSF1200S> tanath: im on KDE, so im a little unsure how to do it in gnome
<Joeb454> what needs doing in gnome GSF1200S
<SimplySeth> spaghetti_knife: http://pastebin.com/d37a1b654
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: yes, thanks a lot. and now i must enabled it again right?
<tanath> GSF1200S: i suppose i could login and try to enable it before it crashes :/
<zetheroo> spaghetti_knife:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58001/
<GSF1200S> joeb454: tell tananth how to login in root
<Joeb454> tanath, you're at a terminal right?
<zetheroo> spaghetti_knife: that's mine.... I dunno if its any help
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command again
<tanath> Joeb454: he wants me to try to login to x as root, but it's disabled
<Joeb454> sudo -i
<GSF1200S> select your resolution and the vesa drivers
<Joeb454> then input your user password
<spaghetti_knife> zetheroo and SimplySeth: do you both use gutsy?
<tanath> Joeb454: ^
<zetheroo> spaghetti_knife: yes I do
<Joeb454> sudo is disabled?
<SimplySeth> spaghetti_knife: a form of gutsy .. yes
<tanath> Joeb454: no, logging into X as root is disabled
<Joeb454> ah right...
<AtomicSpark> I am about to redo one of my servers with Ubuntu, it has 2 GB of ram. Is there any reason I would want the 64 bit version?
<Jack_Sparrow> SimplySeth, What FORM of gutsy?
<psychoman> how do you unmount an ISO that you mounted
<tanath> Joeb454: here's a thought... 'sudo startx'?
<SimplySeth> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu Studio
<spaghetti_knife> Thank you both very much, zetheroo and SimplySeth.
<zetheroo> psychoman: right click on it and Unmount
<tanath> Joeb454: er, nvm. x autorestarts, and i dunno how to stop that
<Joeb454> tanath, that'll just start x with root privileges
<AstorZZZ> i've got 20gb, what partitions i need? 2gb swap, 9gb for ubuntu and 9gb for home?
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: did the reconfigure command allow you to select your resolution and vesa drivers?
<zetheroo> spaghetti_knife: no worries
<AstorZZZ> what are the default partitions for ubuntu linux
<AstorZZZ> and ratios
<Jack_Sparrow> SimplySeth, They have a channel of their own to help with your problems
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: no didnt allo to select my resolution
<ar1s_> only vesa drivers
<tanath> Joeb454: i think my comp is dying :/
<AstorZZZ> is it safe to resize ntfs partition with gparted?
<Joeb454> tanath, you could try reconfiguring X like GSF1200S told arls_ to do...
<psychoman> I did a no no and overwrite a folder that was used on my other account... it doesn't give me the unmount option when i right click it
<Jack_Sparrow> ar1s_, MAx vesa res is 1024x768
<coffeeguy> hello :) where do i get codecs for gutsy?
<SimplySeth> Jack_Sparrow: oh .. my laptops are running Studio .. my Mini-ITX *WAS* running Xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psychoman> i can't even delete it
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: well, lets try to start X and see if it works
<coffeeguy> thanks =)
<Joeb454> coffeeguy, open a terminal and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tanath> Joeb454: no way. took me forever to get it configured right. trust me, xorg.conf is fine
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tanath> Joeb454: haven't touched it in like a year :P
<coffeeguy> oh bonus thank You :)
<Joeb454> no worries :)
<ryanzec> I am trying to enable the restricted driver for my nvidia 8600 and when i goto the retricted driver window and enable for the nvidia one it brings up a window that says "the software source for the package nvidia-glx-new in not enabled.  how do i enable my nvidia graphics restrcited drivers?
<tanath> Joeb454: it has stuff for my extra mouse buttons and everything
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: btw...what driver to select? i have ati radeon x1300
<Joeb454> tanath, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Joeb454> back it up
<GSF1200S> tanath: how about trying to create a new user account
<tanath> Joeb454: dude, trust me. there's nothing wrong with it
<GSF1200S> ar1s:_ vesa!
<ar1s_> k
<GSF1200S> were just trying to get you back to X
<GSF1200S> then well get your 3d drivers installed ;)
<tanath> GSF1200S: er, actually, i've already done that for other troubleshooting... now to remember the password :/
<psychoman> how do you unmount via command line?
<GSF1200S> haha
<spaghetti_knife> SimplySeth: what's your form of gutsy?
<Joeb454> psychoman, sudo umount /media/<name>
<Joeb454> I thin
<Joeb454> k
<GSF1200S> A buddy of mine had a similar problem to you tanath- only it kicked him out immediately
<zetheroo> tanath: whats going on man?
<tanath> GSF1200S: i've had that too, but generally x logs the error, and it's fixable
<psychoman> tyvm
<GSF1200S> tanath: root had no issues, and a new user had no issues either- must have screwed config up
<tanath> i'll check it
<GSF1200S> tanath: i was thinking to chown your user folder, but thats your call
<AstorZZZ> what are ubuntu default partitions and their ratios?
<tanath> Joeb454, GSF1200S, no my xorg.conf is as it should be
<zetheroo> anyone use the IdeaPad here?
<AstorZZZ> should i choose ext2 or ext3?
<Itaku> i need to install gcc and g++ using apt-get but i dont have the cd how do i fix that?
<AstorZZZ> which one's faster?
<tanath> GSF1200S: chown my home dir? uh, wouldn't that be a very bad idea?
<GSF1200S> ar1s: update
<GSF1200S> haha, it could be...
<GSF1200S> it worked for my friend
<GSF1200S> but
<bekim> hi all
<Itaku> i need to install gcc and g++ using apt-get but i dont have the cd how do i fix that?
<GSF1200S> I wouldnt recommend it- I wouldnt do it- id just create a new user account
<AstorZZZ> Itaku: system->software sources
<tanath> GSF1200S: i wouldn't think that would work anyway
<Joeb454> AstorZZZ, I use ext3
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: i have successfull loged in gui
<zetheroo> Itaku: internet?
<AtomicSpark> Itaku: i always remove the cd from that list. i hate it asking for it every time.
<Joeb454> some would argue against using it
<tanath> GSF1200S: i'm still trying to remember the password
<AstorZZZ> right there is installable from cd/dvd checkbox
<ph0rensic> hello
<AstorZZZ> Joeb454: arguments against?
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: but now in the edges of the screen there are some white dots and desktop visual effects not working
<tanath> Joeb454: know how to change it with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> AstorZZZ, There is no default partition size .. most use ext3 because of journaling.. whatever that is
<tanath> i forget
<GSF1200S> ar1s_:thats cool- we havent installed your drivers yet...
<AtomicSpark> AstorZZZ: ext3 will make your system heathier. it can auto repair itself. the perfomance difference of a non-journaling system is marginal.
<AstorZZZ> well, if i freed 20gb space from one of my ntfs harddrives
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: aha...:D can you guide me through drivers installation? btw...i have enable the driver in restricted devices
<AtomicSpark> journaling keeps track of what you are doing. basically if a file or a task doesn't complete fully, it will back itself out so its not half-done.
<AstorZZZ> how do i partition 20gb harddrive for ubuntu?
<Joeb454> !ext3 | AstorZZZ
<AstorZZZ> 2gb ram = 2gb swap disk
<ubotu> AstorZZZ: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: when did you enable the driver?
<Joeb454> AstorZZZ, other than that i don't know :P
<AstorZZZ> what else?
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: no wrong i havent enable the driver.
<tanath> Joeb454: do you know how to change a user's passwd with sudo?
<AstorZZZ> usr=9gb home=9gb swap=2gb?
<tanath> Joeb454: that is, a different user
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: cool, try enabling via the restricted manager
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: ok...
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: it will prompt you to reboot
<AstorZZZ> recommendations on partitioning a 20gb harddrive for ubuntu?
<Joeb454> tanath, try running passwd --help
<Joeb454> I've never done it through a terminal
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: why did you uncheck the restricted driver in the first place- was it giving you probs?
<ghkl> I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 and my wifi doesn't work. Ubuntu doesn't recognize my internal wifi card Dell Wireless 1395. Any ideas?
<AstorZZZ> i'm running a live user session on my desktop pc, screen is pretty blury
<tanath> Joeb454: no help
<AstorZZZ> and dual screen setup isnt working yet
<Joeb454> hmm...I don't know then
<Flare183> How can i fix this: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<Flare183> oops
<l815> how do I enable s-video to display to the tv?
<SimplySeth> ghkl: ewww .. I'm glad I choose the Intel Wifi
<Flare183> How can I fix this: http://imagebin.ca/view/FTvNeBn.html
<Joeb454> AstorZZZ, for dual screen support I think you need to install some drivers and other stuff
<ghkl> SimplySeth, I don't think I could chose qnother one
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<GSF1200S> tanath: sorry man.. only thing I can suggest is a new user account or a different DE: ive had kio errors in KDE before, although it never kicked me out
<Joeb454> ghkl, does Ubuntu know there's a card there?
<Joeb454> whether it's dell or not
<l815> how do I enable s-video to display to the tv?
<GSF1200S> tanath: sorry thats all I can do at this point...
<ghkl> Joeb454, How cqn I find out if it knows?
<tanath> GSF1200S: i don't think it'd the DE..
<Lifeisfunny>  <----- a partially happy camper.
<tanath> GSF1200S: though i suppose it might be
<Joeb454> ghkl, lshw from a terminal
<tanath> GSF1200S: gnome is having issues now
<Bax> when I make this input in the terminal
<Bax>  pkg-config --cflags --libs plplotd-f77
<GSF1200S> try fluxbox or something light, just to see
<Joeb454> l815, please be patient when asking questions :) I'm sure you can see it's a busy channel
<GSF1200S> you can remove it later
<joe_> is anyone using hardy heron yet? is it stable yet?
<Bax> then I get this output
<Bax> -I/usr/local/include/plplot  -L/usr/local/lib -lplplotf77d -lplplotf77cd -lplplotd -lcsirocsa -lm -lqhull -ldl -lcsironn -lz -lfreetype
<Bax> what does that mean?
<Joeb454> joe_, I don't think it's stable enough to use an a mission critical machine just yet :)
<l815> okay sorry :)
<Joeb454> !flood | bax
<ubotu> bax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<AstorZZZ> so i red - i need a swap partition, a boot partition, and partition for files (home and usr)
<AstorZZZ> swap partition is going to be 2gb
<Joeb454> l815, no worries, what video card do you have?
<ghkl> Joeb454, and now? Where in that output can I find my wifi-card?
<AstorZZZ> how large boot partition should be?
<AstorZZZ> did i miss something?
<SimplySeth> AstorZZZ: 100 MB is still kinda big
<l815> Joeb454, intel gm965
<Joeb454> ghkl paste the output into pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<Bax> Joeb454: does that mean I'm getting no advice?
<SimplySeth> AstorZZZ: for /boot
<Joeb454> Bax, no it's just advice for the future
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: its working again. i have uncheck it because i was trying to play Unreal Tournament 2004 and was a problem with video drivers
<ghkl> Joeb454, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58003/
<SimplySeth> AstorZZZ: so 100MB will do fine for /boot and you don't really need a seperate /home but its nice to have :)
<DRebellion> Bax, what are you trying to do? compile software?
<aghachi> can some1 pm their settings for compiz cube rotation.. like binded keys and enabled plugins.. mine dosent zoom out to rotate it just rotates on the desktop
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: native install or wine?
<[T]ank> how do i make it so that when ubuntu starts up i am not num locked? I have to hitctrl+shift+alt+numlock to turn it off whenever i boot up
<Joeb454> AstorZZZ, you say you have 2GB ram? if so you probably won't need a swap partition
<Jack_Sparrow> AstorZZZ, If you only have 20 gig for ubuntu.. use 2 gig swap 8 gig /  root and 10 gig /home
<aghachi> sorry i saw the answer u gave me tanath
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: you need video drivers to play UT2K4 :)
<aghachi> nvm
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: normal install i have the linux edition
<igge> what can i do if i want to remove a package but the remove scripts have somehow been lost?
<Joeb454> also you can get Ubuntu to auto partition for you AstorZZZ
<Bax> DRebellion: I'm trying to get an xwin package to config with a plplot package, but I'm inexperienced with configuring
<Lifeisfunny> I did it ... I got two drives on my gig flash stick,  I think the next step is to claim ownership and get the root / off it but I'm lost there.
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: what you mean i need video drivers? not the same with graphic card drivers?
<DRebellion> igge, reinstall it first
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: a) where did you get it, because I cant find the native version 2) what problem were you having
<tanath> GSF1200S, Joeb454, so far so good in icewm (with regular user)
<Bax> DRebellion: I really just want to know if my output is actually prompting me to give a more specific command
<jk_> do u get viruses from watching porn ?
<tanath> GSF1200S, Joeb454, so i guess it's a gnome thing after all
<Joeb454> yeah probably
<GSF1200S> tanath: ahh.. see this is why I was thinking permissions..
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | jk_,
<ubotu> jk_,: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tanath> GSF1200S, Joeb454, when logging in, i have no WM at first.
<Joeb454> ghkl, I don't think Ubuntu see's your card at all
<Joeb454> it does see the wired input though :)
<igge> DRebellion: hm how do I do that? dpkg --install <file> tries to remove the old one first
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: yes, thats correct- the restricted manager governs your graphics drivers when used ;)
<ghkl> Joeb454, and that meens?
<igge> DRebellion: reinstalling it is exactly what I want actually.. :)
<tanath> GSF1200S, Joeb454, well, this started after the hard crash where even the kernel froze...
<GSF1200S> tanath: ahh.. you dont use gdm or anything- just startx from the cli, yeah?
<tanath> GSF1200S: no, i use gdm
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change! thats the error
<psychoman> what file is it that shows UID and such?
<tanath> GSF1200S: i'm just using a tty since i couldn't stay logged into x
<GSF1200S> tanath: doing what, and when? (did it crash)
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: and Either GL_EXT_bgra or glDrawRangeElements not supported- bailing out.
<Joeb454> ghkl, that means I'll have to do some more searching for a dell wireless 1325 (is that what you have?)
<psychoman> like list of users and there UID GIDs PIDs
<AstorZZZ> how can i make sure swap partition is in outer cylinders?
<tanath> GSF1200S: don't remember. it's been freezing periodically, but usually the REISUB thing works. this time it didn't
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: ehh, I cant help you there- I dont have the native version to play with to help you :(
<Lifeisfunny> psychoman,           vol_id /dev/sdb | grep UUID
<AstorZZZ> is it possible with gparted?
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: its ok thanks a lot for the help
<Lifeisfunny> psychoman, sdb being a usb stick
<GSF1200S> tanath: linux freezing periodically?
<tanath> GSF1200S: yea
<ghkl> Joeb454, Wireless Dell (802.b/g) Mini Card for European - Celeron Bases
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: please help me back! where did you get UT2K4 ;)
<tanath> GSF1200S: i believe it's because my hard drives are dying
<GSF1200S> tanath: ehh
<Lifeisfunny> psychoman, check your g-partitioner for the device and it's heading there
<psychoman> no its a file
<psychoman> shows all the users and groups
<psychoman> like user accounts
<ghkl> Joeb454, Does my lspci help you?
<tanath> GSF1200S: the one drive moreso than the other, so i've been keeping it unmuonted
<psychoman> list there's user id aka 1000 and
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: from a friend is the DVD edition 6cd in one dvd with linux support
<psychoman> even all the process that are part of their own group and such
<GSF1200S> ar1s_: the one that has every UT game, right?
<ar1s_> GSF1200S: no no only the 2004 edition
<jk_> can anyone help me install flash for youtube cuz i cant watch videos
<GSF1200S> ahh.. ok- man having a hard time finding it
<tanath> jk_: in add/remove, search 'ubuntu restricted' install that
<AstorZZZ> what's the advantage of having root and usr on a different partition? (on a 20gb freespace)
<Lifeisfunny> system/admin/user and groups
<AstorZZZ> what's the filesystem on a boot partition?
<psychoman> found it cat /etc/group
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<genjix> about flash... why has it been so crappy lately>
<genjix> ?
<mlgx> Hi all !
<GSF1200S> mlgx: hi
<zamarronstein> hi mlgx
<genjix> crashing about everywhere like a sick woman
<ConstyXIV> genjix: do you have the update repos enabled?
<gravemind> hey how do I make a command repeat itself
<jnicklas> I have software raid setup in a raid 1 config. When I reboot with only one disk, it hangs shortly after loading grub, any ideas?
<genjix> ConstyXIV: yeah i think so
<gravemind> like, start again after it finishes
<tanath> gravemind: you could use a for loop
<mlgx> Hi, I'm looking for a mahjongg game (not the solitaire one but the real chinese mahjongg) under GNU/linux but I did not find anything, do you have any link or idea about how to find one  please ?
<gravemind> tanath: so make a bash script?
<tanath> gravemind: you can do it as a command
<DRebellion> genjix, did you use gnash or flashplugin-nonfree?
<gravemind> "for"
<DRebellion> gravemind, you don't have to put it in a script
<m-lund> Anyone who knows if there will be more focus on the Kolab server in Ubuntu?
<tanath> gravemind: i forget the exact syntax, but the different parts are seperated by ;
<genjix> nonfree
<gravemind> ok
<DRebellion> gravemind, also, if you want it to repeat forever, use a while loop
<genjix> i thought this was a commonly known problem?
<ConstyXIV> genjix: go to Software Sources (in system->admin), go to the updates tab, and make sure the "gutsy-security" and "gutsy-updates" are on
<jk_> can anyone help me install flash please
<gravemind> yeah I want to use a while loop
<DRebellion> genjix, hmm... i have had no problems with flash
<genjix> really?
<gravemind> but how do you do that with bash
<Jack_Sparrow> jk_, PLease see the link from ubotu
<genjix> what browser do you use?
<allan>  cd
<DRebellion> genjix, firefox
<genjix> ConstyXIV: yep got them both
<mlgx> no idea ?
<genjix> it like hangs sometimes and i have to kill the process for the browser (firefox and konqueror)
<jnicklas> any software raid wizzes here?
<jk_> how do i Enable the Multiverse repository?
<gravemind> "while true; do timidity /home/phix/Desktop/chip/CHIP01.MID" ?
<gravemind> I need a done at the end
<psychoman> if there a way to change the owner of a directory and everything in the directory with one command?
<gravemind> while true; do; timidity /home/phix/Desktop/chip/CHIP01.MID; done"
<beautifulsnow> ::QUESTION:: This is the fifth time I install UbuntuStudio 7.10. When I log in for the first time, my mouse media buttons work PERFECT. Then ofcourse I do the system updates it asks me to, reboot as it asks me to, I log in again and my mouse media buttons DONT work. Pleeaaaasse someone help, I've spent all of yesterday night and today working on this and it's always the same thing >_>
<DRebellion> gravemind, no, its:  while true; do timidity /home/phix/Desktop/chip/CHIP01.MID; done
<sigma_> psychoman: chown user:group *
<gravemind> thanks!
<Xore> has sun-java[56]-jdk been removed from apt?
<Kalamansi> hello where to download a stable ubuntu server and deskstop?
<ironfoot> Hi I could use some help in oop, is there someone who could me solve a certain problem i'm having ? Here is the two scripts I'm using=>http://rafb.net/p/enhhfi98.html; =>http://rafb.net/p/XR96k788.html
<rene_> i can open new X in other Xserver ?
<bastid_raZor> Kalamansi; releases.ubuntu.com
<DRebellion> !download | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Xore> i'm running a 7.04 install, and they no longer appear in the repositories. i don't want to use gcj. do i need to install sun's jdk manually or is it in another repository somewhere?
<beautifulsnow> I guess it's too difficult to search google for "download ubuntu" uh.
<DRebellion> beautifulsnow, have you tested rebooting without updating?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<beautifulsnow> DRebellion, you mean rebooting right after I login for the first time? Why would I do that? Yes, I logged in a few times before doing updates, the first time that I installed Ubuntu, and yes, the mouse stayed working
<Kalamansi> hello what is the stable ubutu desktop and stable server ubuntu? for new pc
<jk_> how do i configure the ubuntu firewall?
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, You do understand that ubuntu studio is not supported here.
<psychoman> say I need to get an account to take over its old home folder.... i deleted the account but created one exactly the same but it has a different UID and GID.... I got the UID and GID of the new one.... is there a way to make that home folder work.... cuz I can't delete the existing home folder and it won't let me log in because the new account might have the same name but different UID
<DRebellion> beautifulsnow, to see if it is rebooting and not updating that breaks your mouse
<maarten_> use 7.10 kalamansi
<DRebellion> Kalamansi, 1.70 gutsy gibbon
<Squawk> beautifulsnow, when you say media button, do you mean the middle button on the mouse?
<DRebellion> Kalamansi, 1.70 gutsy gibbon
<beautifulsnow> Jack_Sparrow, no I had no idea, sorry about that... I figured they all use the same kernels and packages (right?), and I installed the base system only, so I thought I'd come here for help
<Anthony_Sch> Hello! Can you help me with a little problem. I can simply take any window and drag it ot other workspace with my mouse, but only if spesial effects in desktop are ON. Can you suggest, is there a way to drag a window with effects OFF? And also, can I somehow change workspaces just by moving my mouse to the left or right border of the current workspace? Thanks in advance!
<DRebellion> Kalamansi, 7.10 gutsy gibbon sorry :P
<david> Kalamansi: 6.06 or 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, There are many differences...
<maarten_> 7:10
<beautifulsnow> Squawk: I mean the Volume Up/Down, Next/Previous, Play/Pause
<Xore> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. it seems i was missing a repository
<beautifulsnow> Jack_Sparrow, would you recomend I use the normal Ubuntu instead? (I had MUCH trouble installing Pidgin in Ubuntu; U.Studio comes with it so thats why Im using it)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xore, glad to hear you got it going
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, gutsy comes with pidgin.
<Squawk> beautifulsnow, oh miles beyond me, I just have a mouse with 3 buttons. But as an idea, have a look in xorg.conf, and also make sure that the module for your mouse has been loaded (you need to know a bit about the kernel). Beyond that it would be a guess
<Kalamansi> what is the difference betwen ubuntu desktop/server, xubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu? im really confused...thanks
<david> use the site Kalamansi
<beautifulsnow> Squawk: I have no idea what should be loaded to make it work ;__; but thats my fault I guess
<david> visit ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, if you must have the latest pidgin, go to getdeb and get it ready to go for gutsy or feisty
<demonspork> how do I set the default runlevel of ubuntu? I want it to boot up in init 4, rather than 5
<maarten_> well kalamansi, just use ubuntu
<beautifulsnow> Jack_Sparrow: I dont care if it's the latest, I just want to be able to use it ;p
<Squawk> beautifulsnow, can you tell me what your mouse is?
<maarten_> server version is for text based console
<Flannel> Kalamansi: The difference is simply the default packages installed.
<beautifulsnow> Jack_Sparrow: I also tried installing from getdeb on regular ubuntu, and I was unable to install it (pidgin)
<Flannel> Kalamansi: once installed, you can switch between them at will
<beautifulsnow> Squawk: It's a Logitech MediaPlay
<maarten_> kalamansi, i used kubuntu first, kde based
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: ubuntu desktop: uses gnome desktop manager. ubuntu server: comes with server packages and no GUI desktop.  xubuntu: uses the xfce4 desktop manager. kubuntu: uses the KDE desktop manager
<maarten_> kalamansi, but gnome based is easier
<genbuntu> Hi, While using nessus my system just restarted the x-window and gave the error "natilus can't be used due to unexpected error... " . But it's been running fine . Wonder what caused that restart?
<Lifeisfunny> What is a lost+found folder doing on my USB Flashstick device?
<rofl> in http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/gutsy/sound/ there is a package called "alsa-lib", but i cannot fetch it with apt-get , it's not existing. how can i get  it ?
<Squawk> beautifulsnow, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239942
<beautifulsnow> Lifeisfunny: If any files become damaged or SOMEHOW lost, you might be able to recover them from that folder, thats why its there
<beautifulsnow> Squawk: Thanks, but I've tried googling myself
<Lifeisfunny> beautifulsnow, does it come as a result of formating the drive to ext2?
<Wyvern|> Hi, I've just changed the motherboard (to one with nforce 570) on my ubuntu box, but the network card isn't detected on my old installation. It works fine when booting with livecd, tho. Any quick way to get ubuntu to autodetect it?
<beautifulsnow> Lifeisfunny: yes, and ext3 as well I believe
<beautifulsnow> Lifeisfunny: It's a good thing :-)
<Lifeisfunny> I see
<basti> are there any tools/scripts which can handle rsdf or ccf files?
<Kalamansi> thank you for the brief explanation :)
<prince_jammys> !DM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<chuy_max> hi, vkeybd application doesn't work, I can hit the keys but there is no sound, any ideas?
<beautifulsnow> Squawk: I just don't understand why I should have to go through those difficult steps when I had it working out of the box :p
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: you can install more than one desktop manager and see which you like best
<Lifeisfunny> how do I keep the nautilus windows from coming open when a flash stick mounts?
<Kalamansi> and how to do that prince_jammys ?
<Hamled> does the kernel that comes with gutsy desktop not include framebuffer (like vesafb) modules?
<gravemind> what command kills while loops?
<gravemind> besides closing
<beautifulsnow> in command line?
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: let's say you installed ubuntu (which uses gnome).  you can then also install kubuntu-desktop (which uses KDE) and have both on your computer. you can then select which desktop environment when you log in.
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: they just have a different
<SimplySeth> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: "look and feel", but all programs should run in either
<Kalamansi> prince_jammys: how about if i install ubuntu 7.10 desktop? how to install desktop xubuntu,kubuntu and edubuntu? thanks
<ed1t> i have an remote ubuntu box im connecting to.....im entering the password but its not working, i also have access to the web console and it works fine from there
<ed1t> i think its public keys issues
<beautifulsnow> Kalamansi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop
<Wyvern|> does the Ubuntu kernel include most driver modules, or would you have to recompile it?
<ripper> man that took fovever to figure out
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: i think for kubuntu you just do:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SimplySeth> !wifi compatibility
<stevecasper> hey....i just upgraded to feisty fawn...keep getting an error "'deb' is not known on line 34 in source list/etc/apt/sources.list" any1 know how to get rid of this error?
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: yeah you can do what beautifulsnow said if you want them all
<Flannel> stevecasper: pastebin your sources.list, and we'll take a look
<stevecasper> so when u say pastebin...u meen exactly what?
<Flannel> !paste | stevecasper
<ubotu> stevecasper: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> stevecasper: copy the file, paste it at that website, hit submit, come back with the URL for us to view it
<ed1t> can anyone help me figure out this public key issue? i can log in from web console fine and when i try to ssh from my laptop, it says invalid password
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: they each come with their own programs too, so you'll have a ton of stuff in the menus, which you can then edit for each separate desktop.  i would install one at a time and see
<stevecasper> sure....one sec
<Antkin> hello everyone
<hendrixski> I'm getting some strange errors from trying to make a multimedia virtual appliance with Ubuntu JeOS.  If anybody can take a look and give some ideas, I would really appreciate it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4436079#post4436079   Thanks
<Kalamansi> thanks prince_jammys. if im using gigabyte o will choose Intel x86 right?
<Antkin> This is my first time on IRC
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: i don't know
<hendrixski> Antkin, welcome :-)
<stevecasper> how do i view source.list
<phubar> i have nvidia 169.09 drivers installed, i am debugging an openGL app, can I simply go and enable the 'restricted' nvidia driver to test if that might be the problem? and then be able to revert to my 169.09 without problems?
<Flannel> stevecasper: alt-f2 then: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then hit enter
<Hamled> does the kernel that comes with gutsy desktop not include framebuffer (like vesafb) modules?
<hendrixski> stevecasper, open it with a text editor,  it's located at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kalamansi> thanks prince_jammys. if im using gigabyte i will choose Intel x86 right?
<napsy_> Hi. Is there a program for ubuntu for public computers?
<rilo> napsy_: what?
<prince_jammys> Kalamansi: i don't know the answer to that one, sorry
<Antkin> hendrixsk thank you
<hendrixski> napsy_, what do you mean by public?  like in a library?
<napsy_> computers in librtary etc.
<napsy_> library*
<Flannel> napsy_: What do you mean?
<Flannel> napsy_: by program, that is.  Not about public libraries
<napsy_> reseting the settings after restart, restricting desktop functionality
<hendrixski> Antkin, :-)  if you're using xchat.  you can type in the begining of someones name and hit tab, and it completes it (or gives you a list)  for example try typing  hendri<TAB> :-)
<hendrixski> Antkin, and then I see your comment highlighted in red
<Flannel> napsy_: Well, restricting functionality is just giving them a regular user, and you can tweak it hwoever you'd like.  As for redoing settings, you can whip up a script to reset their homedir each time they login, if one doesn't already exist.
<Antkin> henrixski thank you I'm using Chatzilla
<viv145> hola a todos
<beautifulsnow> hendrix<TAB>  its not working X_x ... jk ;)
<napsy_> Flannel: ok
<phubar> i have nvidia 169.09 drivers installed, i am debugging an openGL app, can I simply go and enable the 'restricted' nvidia driver to test if that might be the problem? and then be able to revert to my 169.09 without problems? anyone know?
<beautifulsnow> hola viv como estas? #ubuntu-es  tiene ayuda en espanol :)
<viv145> que mas guey
<prince_jammys> !es | viv145
<ubotu> viv145: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<carnegie> how can i update my php version 4.4.6 to php 5.x?
<D-Unit> i have a game in .bat format...how do i run it?
<hendrixski> beautifulsnow, lol   I would die without tab completion... I just assume that all iRC clients have it
<Flannel> carnegie: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<D-Unit> i like .bat bcuz u dont need to install
<phubar> D-Unit: .bat is a windows batch file
<viv145> !es | prince_jammys
<ubotu> prince_jammys: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flannel> D-Unit: as in a DOS batch file?  Grab DOSBox, see if it works in that.
<hendrixski> napsy_, if you want to restrict desktop functionality Linux is the tool for you
<D-Unit> Flannel, how do u get DOSBox?
<mad_max02> How can I hotplug and mount eSata hdd ????
<stevecasper> apparantly  im spamming the pastebin...and spammers are not well liked ....is there a way i can paste in the pastebin withought being hated?
<carnegie> Flannel: ubuntu 7.10
<D-Unit> phubar, i no
<Flannel> D-Unit: its in the repositories.
<Flannel> stevecasper: you need to enable javascript
<hendrixski> napsy_, you can strip it bare, so that it only does one thing.  For example, right now I'm tinkering with a virtual appliance... so that it only does one thing:  For example have a box that ONLY runs firefox.  that's it..  talk about stripped down
<D-Unit> Flannel, sudo apt-get install dosbox?
<Flannel> D-Unit: yes.
<Flannel> carnegie: How are you using php4 on Gutsy?
<napsy_> hendrixski: ok tnx
<D-Unit> Flannel, o i put capitals b4 thats y it dint work
<Antkin> Hello every body, I have Ubuntu 7.10 and chatzilla
<D-Unit> Flannel, how do i use dosbox?
<viv145> 414
<viv145> 32132
<hendrixski> napsy_, plus, it's Linux, so it's UBER secure!  you can put it in a public place and not worry about it being compromised
<napsy_> ok
<carnegie> Flannel: actually, no clue, i just installed php today through synaptic packet manager, and when i'm on a site which tells me which php version i run and there stands php 4.4.6
<viv145> 2132132132132132131321323232
<viv145> 2132132132132132131321323232
<viv145> 2132132132132132131321323232
<viv145> 2132132132132132131321323232
<viv145> 2132132132132132131321323232
<FloodBot3> viv145: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hendrixski> could somebody help me out with a multimedia quandry:  It's probably a problem with finding some drivers,  not sure how though:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712389
<prince_jammys> !ops | viv145
<ubotu> viv145: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Flannel> D-Unit: Once you've got it setup properly, its just like DOS.  The setup mostly consists of mounting places to drives.  http://dosbox.cvs.sourceforge.net/dosbox/dosbox/README?view=markup  read the first question in the FAQs
<nixternal> ok, someone owes me lunch now :)
 * Seveas feeds nixternal 
<nixternal> hahahaha
<mad_max02> How can I hotplug and mount eSata hdd ????
<nixternal> of all the people :)
<prince_jammys> thank you sir
<jpatrick> nixternal: prince_jammys? I'm sure he has cash as prince
<Flannel> carnegie: That's impossible.  What site?  I'm not sure how it plans on telling you what php version you're running.
 * Seveas forces more food down nixternals throat
<stevecasper> ive checked my firefox..says javascript is enabled...is there more to it than that?
 * nixternal bursts
<D-Unit> Flannel, i use to just double click the file and it use to launch the half life 2 episode 1 and i dint have to install anything like the .exe of the real cd
 * Seveas finds a bukkit
<nixternal> he is cussing at me now in pm...I love it!
<stevecasper> btw...thanks for this help
<prince_jammys> jpatrick: nixternal heh. oh yeah i'm swimming in dough
<Seveas> nixternal, point him to -ops, don't take all the fun
<Flannel> D-Unit: Ah, that would be through wine.
<ripper666> ok i finally got this ubuntu 7.10 intalled only took 2 days
<Flannel> !wine | D-Unit
<ubotu> D-Unit: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ripper666> now what do i do
<carnegie> Flannel: http://phpinfo.modwest.com/ shows me that + my tripod account, tells me that too
<ripper666> i would like to learn more
<chairmeleon> hey :)
<mad_max02> How can I hotplug and mount eSata hdd ????
<D-Unit> Flannel, wine runs .bats??
<chairmeleon> I'm a little confused about Ubuntu's system requirements
<Antkin> >	Well only one greating what a waste of time for a newbie, bye in three minutes if I don't get a reply
<hendrixski> chairmeleon, the requirements are that you have a system ... it will run on just about anything... maybe even your toaster
<SimplySeth> Antkin: yep .. it can get frusteratin'
<chairmeleon> a Debian desktop /w gnome, rhythmbox, networkmanager, firefox e.t.c, runs well in 192 megs of ram
<chairmeleon> how come ubuntu has a minimum set on 320mb?
<nickthorley> I am using virtualbox and wish to enter a custom resolution - the virtualbox manager says I need to use vboxmanage - is this available on ubuntu
<Flannel> chairmeleon: the LiveCD does, not the actual install
<Antkin> SimplySetth can you chat with me?
<Flannel> carnegie: Is that your tripod account
<hendrixski> chairmeleon, we add more services to Ubuntu... you can cut them out
<ed1t> what repository do i need to get JDK 5?
<Flannel> chairmeleon: to install on less (down to 40mb, I believe) you need to get the Alternate CD
<stevecasper> how do you enable javascript? firefox claims its already enabled
<ed1t> sun java 5
<chairmeleon> flannel: well..the alt. install CD says: installs on systems with less than about 320MB of RAM (although note that low-memory systems may not be able to run a full desktop environment reasonably).
<SimplySeth> Antkin: I don't know much
<carnegie> Flannel: the link i posted, no
<jk_> is there any good shooter game for linux?
<Flannel> stevecasper: No, just enabling javascript should work.  Its odd that its giving you spam errors.  Let me grab you another paste bin
<SimplySeth> Antkin: what is the issue ?
<jk_> does anyone know anyy good shooter or alien game for ubuntu 7.10?
<Antkin> SimplySeth I have no issue, I'm new to IRC and want to get started
<stevecasper> ok cool.....just tell me what to do and ill do it
<hendrixski> !games | jk_
<ubotu> jk_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SimplySeth> Antkin: started with .... ?
<Bibbie> Anyone ever have a problem with playing .mp3 any player i use will freeze and i have to force quit, but all my sound is working fine....so confused no idea where to start debugging it
<dios_mio> jk_, there are flash games you can play on the web :P
<Flannel> carnegie: That can't be a Ubuntu system.  What version of Linux are you using?
<Flannel> chairmeleon: right.  Whats the problem?
<ghkl> Ndiswrapper tells me the driver and hardware of my wireless card are present but when I load the ndiswrapper-module, iwconfig keeps telling me I don't have a wireless connection and my Wirelesse-LED isn't switched on. Any ideas?
<ed1t> Flannel: what kind of repository do i need to access the sun jdk 1.5?
<Antkin> SimplySeth IRC and Chatzilla
<Flannel> !java | ed1t
<ubotu> ed1t: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<hendrixski> Antkin, if you're registered you can chat with people by typing /msg screen-name      and then only they see it
<Flannel> stevecasper: http://pastebin.com/  same thing, paste there, give us the URL
<chairmeleon> I just got a bit scared by the memory requirments. I don't lack the memory, but a minimum far above windows XP seemed a bit 'memory hoggish'. Then my question is for those who know, is there any noticeable performance difference between debian and Ubuntu?
<The_Linkster> I need help with installing a package in Ubuntu(7.10) with apt-get. The error I get is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58010/
<Flannel> chairmeleon: Well, if you're worried, you can always try xubuntu.  But no, it'll do fine on systems with less than 320MB of RAM
<jk_> after installing flash youtube stil dont work =(
<Antkin> hendrixski do I need to be registered?
<carnegie> Flannel: but it is :-) my synaptic says also that i have already installed php 5, but why in the hell does it show me this?
<stevecasper> cool it worked this time : http://pastebin.com/m102cb72d
<ed1t> Flannel: how do i add multiverse to source.list? i dont have GUI access
<Bibbie> having a problem with my sound in linux the driver were working correctly now anytime a sound is played im locking up and required to force quit any ideas?
<J-Unit> i need to install windows xp again but if i do itll ruin grub so...is there anything i can do b4 installing xp that will make sure grub stays alive?
<ed1t> source-o-matic is down
<The_Linkster> I need help with installing a package in Ubuntu(7.10) with apt-get. The error I get is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58010/
<chairmeleon> Flannel: well, no, I plan to go for a full desktop, I mean, I've got 2 gigs of ram :P But still, I don't want Ubuntu to be slower than my current Debian install, and I felt a little like high memory requirements could be an indication of that
<ed1t> can someone paste the lines for enabling multiverse repository for gutsy?
<dios_mio> jk_,. how can you live without youtube?
<erUSUL> ed1t: System>Admin>Software sources   on the first tab
<Flannel> carnegie: no, this literally cannot be.  No Ubuntu version used 2.6.18, Edgy used 17, Feisty 19.  Dapper used 15, and is the only one that actually had php4 in the repositories
<ed1t> erUSUL: i dont have access to gui
<ed1t> on console
<Bibbie> having a problem with my sound in linux the drivers were working correctly now anytime a sound is played im locking up and required to force quit any ideas?
<Onyx> I'm trying to play a matroska video file that contains both a French audio stream and an English audio stream.  When this file is loaded up in smplayer, the default audio stream is French, with no apparent option to switch the stream over to English.  When I load the same file in VLC, the default is also French, with an obvious option to switch the stream over to English.  Does anyone know how I can get the English stream to play within smpla
<Onyx> yer?
<jk_> dios_mio i dont know =(
<ed1t> only console
<Flannel> chairmeleon: Nah, those 320MB are for the liveCD + installation from live environment.
<carnegie> Flannel: but I didn't mean 2.6.18?!
<dios_mio> jk_, get windows back... it is worth it with youtube
<Flannel> ed1t: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_damir> anybody know about -G mode (user groups) ?
<carnegie> Flannel: are we talking about the same thing
<Flannel> carnegie: Your kernel, on that box, is 2.6.18
<carnegie> okey
<chairmeleon> Flannel: so you think I'll have a desktop as fast as my present ?:)
<carnegie> Flannel: my bad sorry
<ed1t> Flannel: i know the path but i dunno which lines to add for multiverse
<Flannel> chairmeleon: Yes
<Flannel> ed1t: Look at your universe lines there, and after every "universe" add " multiverse"
<chairmeleon> flannel: sweet
<chairmeleon> haven't been playing in the brownish ubuntu mud since 6.06 so I figured it's about time :D
<erUSUL> ed1t: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo and comment out the multiverse lines
 * hendrixski has to go
<Flannel> !anyone | _damir
<ubotu> _damir: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<_damir> Flannel: do you know somethink about -G mode ?
<jk_> dios_mio my cd is coming on monday so im taking off ubuntu
<Flannel> _damir: Ask your real question.
<dios_mio> jk_, your windows cd?
<Bibbie> having a problem with sound locking up any application playing it, drivers are installed and correct for linux anyone have any ideas?
<jk_> 'dios_mio yeah
<_damir> how to add all groups on myuser ?
<Flannel> _damir: all groups?
<_damir> hm, i add only netdev in my user
<stevecasper> Flannel : here is the link......http://pastebin.com/m102cb72d
<The_Linkster> I need help with installing a package in Ubuntu(7.10) with apt-get. The package is libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal. The error I get is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58010/
<_damir> usermod -G netdev user
<jk_> freakin hate ubuntu lol is like a old version of mac os
<_damir> and i have no access on root, and some things
<gravemind> :)
<Flannel> _damir: that's a bad thing.  You needed to have an -a at the end.  otherwise you simply set your groups
<Flannel> _damir: You have another user with sudo access?
<YazzY> hi guys
<hendrixski> jk_, careful, a lot of us here have put a lot of work into developing UBuntu
<gravemind> hi
<jk_> dios_mio u got dual boot?
<dios_mio> jkary, no, I have only windows :P
<Flannel> stevecasper: Remove the last line.  close that gedit, then alt-f2, "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the entire last line.
<dios_mio> jk_, no, I have only windows :P
<hendrixski> jk_, some people on this channel include developers, and we're passionate about it
<_damir> <Flannel> _damir: You have another user with sudo access?
<YazzY> you noticed booting XEN kernels on Hardy make lots of apps to coredump ?
<Flannel> stevecasper: automatix is a dangerous, and unneeded, piece.
<_damir> no i set just netdev group in my user
<Flannel> stevecasper: piece of software, that is.
<_damir> do you know what is -G mode?
<jk_> sioa_mio lol i miss windows and those funny viruses xD
<jk_> dios_mios*
<The_Linkster> I need help with installing a package in Ubuntu(7.10) with apt-get. The package is libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal. The error I get is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58010/
<Flannel> _damir: I do.  You set your groups instead of adding to it.  You'll need to re-set it to be able to use sudo.  Do you have another user that can administer the system?
<dios_mio> jk_, heh :)
<D-Unit> can sum1 plz help me make a shared folder between a virtualbox xp and ubuntu 7.10?
<stevecasper> yeah...i think i need to be more careful what these random internet sites say i should install
<dios_mio> jk_, when did you switch to linux?
<ed1t> when i did apt-get install sun-java5-jdk...while installing it thru couple of '/dev/mem: mmap: Bad address'
<jk_> dios_mio yesterday
<dios_mio> jk_, heh
<dios_mio> jk_, what were you thinking? :P
<jk_> dios_mio im thinking of windows and funny youtube videos
 * The_Linkster feels ignored.
<carnegie> Flannel: I've never used php for developing reasons or anything like that, but how is it possible then that I got this version on my system? it must be through synaptic?!
<dios_mio> jk_, linux isn't worth the hassle imo :/
<The_Linkster> I need help with installing a package in Ubuntu(7.10) with apt-get. The package is libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal. The error I get is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58010/
<jk_> dios_mio i know its like so confusing
<Flannel> carnegie: I don't believe this system is the system you think it is.
<_Marek_> hi all
<Hamled> hmm, I'm trying to build a new kernel, and I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58012/
<jk_> dios_mio atleast i got frostwire ;D
<dios_mio> jk_, the only thing is it has options for different look and feel on the desktop.. but is it worth it?
<_Marek_> is anyone connected to a wifi with multiple WEP keys, using key #2
<jk_> dios_mio if u want to try it make a backup lol cuz u wont like it xD
<dios_mio> heh
<The_Linkster> I need help with installing a package in Ubuntu(7.10) with apt-get. The package is libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal. The error I get is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58010/
<carnegie> Flannel: if you tell how I could check the actual version I will copy it into the window
<ere4si> The_Linkster, see if there is a   -dev  for that
<jk_> dios_mio have u seen that virus on youtube it comes to the screen and says
<Flannel> carnegie: lsb_release -a
<jk_> you are an idiot hahhaahahah
<dios_mio> jk_, heh no.. got a link?
<The_Linkster> ere4si: Thank you.
<robdig> The_Linkster: are you using gutsy?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jk_ dios_mio
<ubotu> jk_ dios_mio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stevecasper> Flannel: u my hero!!! Ubuntu hero anyway
<dios_mio> jk_, I think they want us to stfu :P
<Flannel> stevecasper: Glad you got it figured out
<jk_> lol
<dios_mio> jk_, and rtfm :P
<jk_> they a bunch of haters =(
<dios_mio> jk_ lol yeah!
<Flannel> !acronyms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acronyms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<carnegie> Flannel: Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<carnegie> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<carnegie> Release:        7.10
<carnegie> Codename:       gutsy
<The_Linkster> robdig: I dont know the version is 7.10.
<Flannel> carnegie: Don't paste here.  But, ok.
<dios_mio> uh oh
<dios_mio> he's gonna kick us now
<carnegie> Flannel: sorry
<stevecasper> i didnt do anything......thanks again
<jk_> just go to youtube and search funny virus
<robdig> The_Linkster: yup, same thing.
<Flannel> carnegie: What does `ifconfig` give you for your IP from your server's box?
<Hamled> hmm, I'm trying to build a new kernel, and I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58012/
<Carbonflux> lol
<The_Linkster> robdig: I don't keep up with the code names.
<robdig> The_Linkster: are you using amd 64? according to this, http://packages.ubuntu.com/libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal it should be there.
<The_Linkster> robdig: I 'm using 32 bit.
<carnegie> Flannel: would my server be eth0?
<robdig> The_Linkster: let me look a bit
<Flannel> carnegie: yeah. just the inetaddr (second line, first thing) under eth0
<The_Linkster> robdig: Ok thank you for the help ^_^.
<SaintPaulTom> How do you share a printer between two computers, both running ubuntu?
<carnegie> Flannel: sorry to ask like that, but is it save to post it like that? :-)
<Flannel> carnegie: /msg Flannel .
<aghachi> what does Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0 mean when i try to search for a file?
<aghachi> nvm
<remi__> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Moe|Joe[L]> hey
<Moe|Joe[L]> i need a hand with ubuntu server
<david> Moe|Joe[L]: #ubuntu-server
<madman91> hey guys
<madman91> is there a way to speed up (or optimize) ssh with screen for irssi?
<Moe|Joe> cheers
<david> ;)
<pngl> I'm moving Ubuntu to another machine, is there a way to re-unite my partitioned hard drive ? (While keeping XP untouched)
<robdig> The_Linkster: you're just trying to install, not build, right?
<The_Linkster> robdig: What do you mean?
<robdig> The_Linkster: you are not trying to compile it, right? just download and install...
<_Marek_> anyone has kernel 2.6.24 installed on 7.10?
<The_Linkster> robdig: Well I need to use it so I guess I need to compile it.
<Hamled> if I install a new kernel with kernel-package, will kernel module packages automatically recognize it, IE if I reinstall nvidia drivers with envy?
<pngl> (sorry about my bad english): is it possible to blend to partitions without modifying the data on the first one ?
<carnegie> pngl: afaik no
<cambazz> hello I am on 64 bit ubuntu - and something broke with the flash player i think
<cambazz> you tube does not come up any more
<erUSUL> !envy | Hamled
<ubotu> Hamled: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Hamled> oh, ok
<robdig> The_Linkster: hmm, i think you will need to open a bug on this at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug my thought is that they set a wrong dependency in the package
<prasanna> anyone know how to fix the keyring that pops up at start up?
<ere4si> Hamled: seen this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<The_Linkster> robdig: What does that mean?
<prasanna> i've googled it, tried a few fixes, but none seem to work
<robdig> The_Linkster: that i can't help you get it installed...i believe the package has a bug in it...i'm sorry
<prasanna> lol frankly, they seem to have made things worse
<Flannel> carnegie: try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload   see if that works
<The_Linkster> robdig: Ok. v_v Thank you anyway.
<Lifeisfunny> I finally figggerd it out.   yeee haw!
<D-Unit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247780 on sharing files between virtual machine and ubuntu "In Ubuntu, point the folder location to smb://yourwindowsVM/c$ and login with the Administrator password from Windows. You should be able to read and write. I don't think this will work for XP Home." "yourwindows=?"
<robdig> The_Linkster: np, wish i could have helped
<carnegie> Flannel: didn't really change anything
<Hamled> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> k
<D-Unit> im spose to type "smb://yourwindowsVM/c$" in ubuntu? the yourwindows part do i edit it?
<rainwalker> lots of people coming and going today
<rainwalker> D-Unit: yes
<rainwalker> you edit it
<D-Unit> rainwalker, to wat?
<D-Unit> rainwalker, and i type it in firefox?
<rainwalker> applications > accessories > terminal
<The_Linkster> robdig: Could I try manually try installing the package or get the package from the debian apt-get list?
<D-Unit> rainwalker, ok so wat do i type in the terminal..how do i find out?
<robdig> The_Linkster: it is possible to get it from debian, but i have never done so
<m4jkl> time to sleep ladies :) bye
<The_Linkster> robdig: Oh ok.
<rainwalker> D-Unit: I'm not exactly sure, I don't know much about samba, I just run the commands my dad tells me to. can you get to whatever drive you want (I'm assuming it's networked?) by going to places > network?
<D-Unit> rainwalker, all im trying to do is share files between a virtual xp and ubuntu
<Lifeisfunny> wow, I am having too much fun.   It's too late now but I bet they would have made this an E-ticket ride at Disney World.
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<eth01> LoLLo, off topic for this channel.
<LoLLo> not totally :P
<CaptainJank> anybody know why iptables sometimes quits responding to firestarter configuration?
<demonspork> how do I set the default runlevel of ubuntu? I want it to boot up in init 4, rather than 5
<tinin> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limp> Hi, what is the bash command to format a partition?
<runlevel> demonspork,
<lisa_comei> hi...how to set port bind in feisty?
<runlevel> demonspork, do some googling of "upstart" its ubuntu's init system.
<DjSP33D> italy8
<lisa_comei> it show port 953
<runlevel> lisa_comei, give me a moment and ill let you know
<lunks> Everytime I close my lid, a beep is heard... how to disable it?
<runlevel> lisa_comei,  /etc/services
<lunks> or open it
<runlevel> lisa_comei, should be able to modify that file
<limp> Hi, what is the bash command to format a partition?
<genjix> limp: depends what fs
<runlevel> limp, mkfs.ext3
<runlevel> LimCore, mkfs.<fstype>
<Hamled> is agpgart still needed for pci-express?
<housecat> #paradox
<nios> evning, ist possible to connect to my nfs share from a winxp or do i need to install samba?
<runlevel> samba
<runlevel> NFS is a unix only protocol
<nios> ok
<Hamled> is agpgart still needed for pci-express?
<ere4si> nios: windows has a nfs protocol but you need to d/load from their site
<runlevel> ere4si, he's gone
<ere4si> yep...
<meyzu> \
<TTilus> runlevel: no, it's not, see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055
<linux__> hi
<TTilus> nios did not wait for the second opinion  ;)
<tinman> If i chroot through a liveCD then apt-get, will it install stuff in my root partition? (I need to use liveCD's apt to install on my root partition)
<runlevel> ya i was gonna mention there might be a crappy app to interface it. but that is very insecure
<PriceChild> tinman: yes
<tinman> PriceChild: really? :D, any idea how do I do that though
<mart1> hi guys
<rikkimaru> Does anyone know an IRC channel devoted to control theory?
<TTilus> tinman: "root partition" = ubuntu installaation on your hd?
<TTilus> tinman: if so, it won't
<lisa_comei> runlevel: found that file...but no port 953 in there
<tinman> TTilus: :< that's what I ment
<PriceChild> tinman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600644 Second part
<runlevel> lisa_comei, sory im not 100% then.
<mart1> any info on g35 express support in hardy, as well as associated hdmi support ? I plan to upgrade my pc when hardy's out...
<tinman> I was tryig to fix xorg, got pissed andd tough i would reinstall it, so removed it
<tinman> Now I can't install it
<TTilus> tinman: after booting to livecd you need to chroot to / of your hd installation and then apt-get stuff
<tinman> TTilus: that is what I ment before :s
<tinman> PriceChild: thanks
<erawfish_> mart1: hdmi for what? not as if linux supported any DRM on DVDs either :)
<carnegie> good night @ all
<mart1> just for screen display actually :) seen some posts that report some problems in current hardy version
<tinman> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<tinman> What would that mean
<tinman> Or is the battery module not important?
<mart1> my lcd screen has a vga and hdmi input (no dvi but this is no problem I have a dvi to hdmi cable but my next motherboard will have hdmi output)
<erawfish_> tinman: desktop or notebook?
<tinman> erawfish_: desktop
<erawfish_> tinman: ever seen a desktop with a battery?
<zhanx> ok i got a secondary usb mouse for my computer is there a way to define the input to different events?
<tinman> erawfish_: yep, on the motherboard :>
<erawfish_> tinman: you can be a smartass on your own. HAND
<zhanx> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tinman> zhanx: i think xorg.conf has that
<tinman> erawfish_: sorry :\
<zhanx> tinman: yep your right
<goodhabit> Hello. where I can find cpu temperature?
<duncan> i have a problem where i appear offline to certain contacts (when my status is online) on the MSN network. the problem is on all programs ive tried (pidgin, kmess and aMSN), and its always the same contacts im appearing offline to. the problem happens on both my home and university internet connections.
<carlos_> Someone had problems in configure the widescreen resolution in the laptop?
<billy_> helooo
<zhanx> tinman any clue how i find my /dev entry for the second mouse
<robdig> goodhabit: if you have lm-sensors installed, type in a terminal the command: sensors
<goodhabit> zhanx, ~$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<fastfinger> zhanx: no sir, but i read something amout customizing mouse events through xorg.conf in the forums :s
<billy_> once again.. i still need help with wireless networking.. still cant get it to work. i tried ndiswrapper, restricted drivers manager, and pretty much everything else. iwconfig shows all information about my wireless card, but i cant seem to connect to any networks..
<fastfinger> billy_: Any errors while trying to connect ot network?
<Maimster> How's everyone.
<goodhabit> robdig, thanks. Maybe some gui too?
<billy_> no
<LoLLo> is there a good italian - english - italian dictionary for STARDICT ?
<billy_> no networks show up in the first place
<eth01> ?
<billy_> fastfinger
<fastfinger> billy_: when you set up through pppoeconf, you see your card and all?
<billy_> wuts pppoeconf?
<kruqnut> ubuntu doesn't correctly access or see my raid drive
<billy_> i did ndiswrapper and restricted drivers manager to set up the drivers, and yea..
<fastfinger> billy_: oh, i assumed you were on a PPPoE
<robdig> goodhabit: there are some, but i don't have them...seen several people talk about conky on the channel
<carlos_> Please I need a help here!! :)
<billy_> !ask|carlos_
<ubotu> carlos_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Antkin> Hello
<kruqnut> i just need to mount it or something, im having problems installin windows i keep getting a blue screen, so i want to delete some files off the hard drive
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> splashy doesn't want to work in gutsy
<kruqnut> but when i try to mount in live mode it gives me an error about the raid drive
<goodhabit> robdig, can you help me get sensors working? "Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are." is comes when I'm typing 'sensors/
<billy_> fastfinger? whats pppoeconf?
<goodhabit> 'sensors' I mean
<kruqnut> and if i goto install it sees the raid as 2 seperate drives(but in the explorer type window, it sees 1 volume)
<fastfinger> billy_: you use that to set of PPP configuration
<kruqnut> how can i get my windows folder and files deleted completely
<fastfinger> rm -rf ?
<kruqnut> i don't want to lose the data on the drive but i currently don't have a functional OS on it
<carlos_> Ok, so i'm having some troubles to configure the widescreen resolution on my laptop... Do you know what can i Do?
<fastfinger> kruqnut: mout it and copy what you need, then format it
<odysseybmx> Mans0n: EXCUSE ME, BUT WTF R U DOIN
<kruqnut> i can't mount it
<storm-ze1> I'm trying to troubleshoot samba / guarddog.  I see many messages similar to this one being logged: Mar  1 17:26:37 babydoll kernel: [448971.044000] DROPPED IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.10.166 DST=80.213.2.206 LEN=91 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=23964 DPT=14796 LEN=71   <-- how do I look for the application that is causing it?
<kruqnut> it is a RAID volume
<salty> is build-essentials on the live cd?
<robdig> goodhabit: the module for temperature is called coretemp
<kruqnut> and the live cd ubuntu won't mount it
<fastfinger> carlos_: xorg.conmf lets you set those afair, ig oyu have the exact details you want
<fastfinger> kruqnut: ahh, no idea
<shem> anyone:  How do I find my full computer name?  As regards to VNC, instead of the ip
<goodhabit> robdig, no such device on 'modprobe coretemp'
<kruqnut> says something about mounting another device and setting up dmraid or something
<Antkin> Hello I've been using Linux since 1999 I started with Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 in November 2007 will you chat to a newbie to IRC
<fastfinger> Antkin: ask the question, if you have a problem
<plamo> h6w d6 5 t4rn n40pad 6ff 6n 0y 3apt6/
<fastfinger> There is a different channel for general 'chat'
<Maimster> shem: hostname from your commandline should do it.
<fastfinger> plamo: English please, sir.
<billy_> fastfinger: pppoeconf gave me an error saying the access concentrator didn't respond..
<prince_jammys> !1337
<basti> i want to remove  "[TB] " from some files. but with  s/'[TB] '// ./* it wont work. can anyone give me a hint? thanks!
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<carlos_> But I already changed the xorg.conf for the resolution that I want, but anyway... nothing happened... is there other stuff to configure?
<salty> is build-essentials on the live cd?
<robdig> goodhabit: looking to see what pkg its in
<billy_> plamo: press the num lock key
<fastfinger> billy_: does an ifconfig show a eth0 or similar?
<plamo> f4nct56n 2ey!
<billy_> eth0 and lo
<inaety> how can i install an exe toolbar into firefox on ubuntu? just to clarify, it's the megaupload toolbar
<billy_> plamo: press the number lock key
<plamo> k
<goodhabit> robdig, aptitude search coretemp is not giving anything
<CharlieSu> What is the best way to see what program is eating up IO on a linux system?
<fastfinger> inaety: "exe"?
<plamo> oh thank god
<Antkin> fastfinger thanks for that. I had a power cut all five computers on my network shut down, four recovered OK, but one is getting stange results in Boinc Manager
<CharlieSu> I'm doing a vmstat and seeing my 'wa' variable really high
<kruqnut> does ubuntu not support installation on a preformatted raid disk?
<plamo> thanks so much
<billy_> fastfinger, eth0 and lo show up
<shem> right, that works when i'm on the same network.  is there any longer resolvable name...like the ones it shows when we enter here?
<billy_> plamp: i hade that problem berfore lmao
<tehCurtis> is there a command to see what permission you have on a folder?
<billy_> plamo*
<fastfinger> billy_: no idea, never used wireless before :s
<eubey> how do I use iwconfig with an atheros card (ath0) to connect to a wpa network?
<fastfinger> tehCurtis: ls -al
<tehCurtis> noice, thanks!
<zef> ok
<billy_> is there anyone in here that can help me with wireless?
<kruqnut> im trying to mount a NTFS raid volume in ubuntu 7.1 live cd
<mindframe-> how do i prevent xorg from loading the "intel" driver?  I want it to use "i810" but it keeps detecting that "intel" is a better match or something.  the "intel" driver unfortunately does not support dual display.
<kruqnut> but i get an error
<josspyker> billy_: chipset?
<tinman> kruqnut: ntfs-3g
<billy_> mindframe blacklist it
<billy_> josspyker: bcm4311 lmao
<tinman> kruqnut: ntfs-3g comes with liveCD
<kruqnut> i need that to mount a ntfs volume?
<josspyker> billy_: usb?
<mindframe-> billy_, where can i blacklist xorg drivers?
<billy_> midframe: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist andwrite 'blacklist <driver>'
<billy_> josspyker: no, built-in, came with the laptop
<nmz> can anyone suggest an IRC client as similar to mIRC as possible?
<nicholas> Sometimes, my external HD will simply disconnect for no reason. The only way to remount it is to wait or unplug it and plug it back in. What can I do about that?
<Antkin> I've had a power cut all five computers on my network shut down, four recovered OK, but one is getting strange results in Boinc Manager can you help me?
<josspyker> billy_: dell?
<salty> hp
<billy_> josspyker: yep
<Starnestommy> nmz: xchat or kvirc
<kostkon> nmz, xchat
<plamo> Okay, now that I have my first problems fixed, (thanks) I have a third. My laptop recognises that I have a 1400x900 monitor, but doesn't offer it as a resolution. Any tips?
<billy_> mindframe: is it working for ya?
<nmz> I'm on xc now, I'll have a look at kv
<Phuz> How would I go about setting up my HDTV on my GeForce 8600 as well as my monitor?
<Starnestommy> nmz: I managed to get mIRC to work in wine before
<golf_gti> hi all, got a slight problem installing ubuntu 7.10 64bit on p35 chipset... after choosing install, the installer gets stuck with a busybox prompt... i couldnt find some real clues by using the big goo...
<nmz> Starnestommy: sounds like a pain
<kostkon> nmz, xchat-gnome or xchat?
<nicholas> plamo: Try switching drivers to something else, experiment a bit
<Flannel> nmz: xchat
<plamo> Okay, thanks
<nmz> hrm, gnome
<golf_gti> something with initramfs
<nicholas> plamo: Mine dint work until I selected Intel
<Starnestommy> nmz: actually, I just had to run the installer from the command line, but the fonts were messed up when I tried it
<D-Unit> how do i share files between virtual xp pro and ubuntu 7.10?
<kostkon> nmz, if you use xchat-gnome, better try xchat. xchat-gnome is too simplistic.
<inaety> fastfinger: it's an executable to install for windows firefox
<billy_> mindframe: after you blacklist the driver, type 'sudo modprobe <driver you want to use>' and then 'sudo modprobe -r <driver you dont want to use>' and it will launch the driver you want without having to restart
<salty> i want to install ubuntu on myasus eeepc , but i needto know if 'build-essentials' is included with the desktop ISO, i'm on a boat and limited on my searching capabilities
<fastfinger> inaety: you want to use a "exe" for windows on ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> salty: not by default.
<billy_>  josspyker?
<salty> ok....thnx
<josspyker> billy_: did you check google?
<Starnestommy> salty: there might be a .deb for it on the CD and it's also in the repositories
<eubey> how do I use iwconfig with an atheros card (ath0) to connect to a wpa network?
<inaety> fastfinger: no i just want the firefox addon.  installing it using wine will only work if i use firefox under wine
<robdig> goodhabit: sorry it took me a while, but here is how i got it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Jack_Sparrow> D-Unit, Ubuntu should be able to read ntfs drive with no issues
<billy_> josskyper: so many times its not even funny.. i think im getting carpal tunnel just by searching thru google for something i haven't tried yet lol
<fastfinger> inaety: the site hsould have the source or a .deb for the addon
<salty> i need it to install my wifi drivers... only connect i have on a boat
<billy_> salty: chipset?
<goodhabit> robdig, thanks a lot.
<D-Unit> Jack_Sparrow, its virtual xp
<salty> atheros
<billy_> salty: one sec
<nicholas> Sometimes, my external HD will simply disconnect for no reason. The only way to remount it is to wait or unplug it and plug it back in. What can I do about that?
<Jack_Sparrow> D-Unit, Sorry, I dont bother with anything virtual
<billy_> salty: atheros.. but what model?
<D-Unit> Jack_Sparrow, k, thx anyway
<blockcipher> I have having issues viewing embedded youtube videos on website...i can goto youtube and view it ...  I have reinstall the flash player as well .. any ideas?
<Antkin> Help I've had a power cut since then I'm getting strange results in Boinc Manager it opens a terminal window not my browser.
<Jack_Sparrow> nicholas, Some of those externals had a sleep mode that you had to turn off using windows software from the mfg
<josspyker> billy_: it's in the ubuntu forums
<NB2000> atheros in general can use madwifi correct?
<billy_> josskyper: ive looked thru so many threads its not even funny
<tinman> Hm, i am trying to chroot into my root partition on my HDD so I can use live cd to apt-get and install on my partition, how would i do this?
<billy_> josskyper: i think theres a missing/corrupted configuration file
<salty> i'm not sure...but have documentation on how to install and i have the patch and drivers... but need to get .deb of build essentials so i have everything together before i start
<billy_> im missing the iftab file...
<billy_> salty: oh.. google it?
<salty> ok...thnx
<inaety> fastfinger: what site should
<billy_> salty: lol i couldn't tell ya where to find the build essentials.. maybe in the synaptic package manager?
<NB2000> I'm using madwifi drivers on this box and it's definitely an atheros based wifi card.
<tinman> inaety: firefox's site?
<salty> i do appreciate the help people... this is what makes ubuntu the best in my eyes
<josspyker> billy_: i see a lot of problems with that chipset,give a couple of minutes
<killroy_2> two questions: is there a cli command to burn an iso to dvd and is there a cli command to create an iso from a directory?
<billy_> josskyper: yes.. its hell in a silicon chip, i swear..
<billy_> josskyper: be back in about ten mins
<carlos_> how can i see the xorg.conf log?
<inaety> tinman: i dont want to install firefox, i want to install a toolbar for it
<ripper666> carlos_: try nano
<tinman> inaety: you said it's an addon, so either try the "tooblar's" hhome page or firefox'es addon's page
<tinman> if they have ported it for linux, it should be there <- inaety
<ripper666> carlos_: type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<inaety> tinman: yeah? i can't find it oh well. i will just use it under wine
<windows_> p
<windows_> dios_mio u here
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sarthor> installing vmware on gutsy, this is the error in start. "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." any help?
<icesword> sarthor, uninstall first one
<billy_> josskyper: anything yet?
<icesword> good morning,everyone
<sarthor> icesword,hOW?
<icesword> sarthor, what vmware software you install first
<icesword> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<billy_> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sarthor> not installed.
<sarthor> i jsut tried.
<icesword> sarthor, okay,uninstall the one
<sarthor> icesword, vmware server
<storm-ze1> man seems to be broken.  Really hard to get around without it.  Can someone help?
<sarthor> icesword, how to uninstall?
<windows_> DOES ANYONE KNOW Y I CANT WATCH YOUTUBE VIDEOS WITH FLASH INSTALLED?
<icesword> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> windows_: calm down
<icesword> sarthor, how do you installed it
<windows_> sorry caps i forgot i had it on
<sarthor> icesword, V
<sarthor> icesword, ./vmware-install.pl
<Antkin> Hello
<icesword> sarthor, i think there must be vmware-uninstall.pl
<sarthor> there ins not uninstall
<nicholas> windows_: I assume you are using Konqueror
<nicholas> windows_: You must install a past version of flash, Konqueror has problems with Flash
<eubey> can someone here please help me with wireless networking? it was working perfectly before i deleted a gnome panel, now i cant get it to work again
<windows_>  dont know im a newbie at ubuntu im using ubuntu
<icesword> sarthor, use that ./vmware-uninstall.pl to uninstall it,see if it is
<bruenig> eubey: can you get it up from the command line?
<windows_> 7.10
<billy_> josskyper?
<nicholas> windows_: Oh! Sorry, I confused this with the #kubuntu channel, sorry. Just ignore my comments.
<windows_> k
<sarthor> icesword, Its not installed Yet. Its lieing that its already installed.
<icesword> sarthor, ???
<sarthor> vmware is not installed already. Its lie that my computer say its installed.
<vitamin-carrot> then tell it to stop lieing
<sarthor> i just stopped in start.. its not installed.
<josspyker> billy_: did you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274915,this includers the iftab issue
<vitamin-carrot> i use virtual box
<storm-ze1> is it possible to (unintentionally) install too many firewall front ends (and thus pollute your iptables) ?  I have many, many rules since I started trying to get a better grip on the rules with front-ends.
<vitamin-carrot> i find it has less hassles
<levander> Is there a command line program I can use to benchmark my internet connecion?
<vitamin-carrot> pitty innotek is owned by sun
<billy_> thanks josskyper
<billy_> im lookin at it now
<windows_> what does wine windows emulator do?
<icesword> vitamin-carrot, but virtualbox is free
<vitamin-carrot> yeap
<fastfinger> I have the root partition mounted in a folder abc, if i want to chroot, chroot abc/ /bin/bash ?
<vitamin-carrot> free stuff is all good
<prince_jammys> windows_: runs windows programs
<vitamin-carrot> everyone likes free stuff
<sarthor> vmware is good. but how to install
<windows_> oh awesome :D
<Antkin> Hello I am a newbie to IRC i'm using Chatzilla this is my first night.
<eubey> bruenig, nvm i jus had to re-enable the notification area
<jodde> Hi guys.
<vitamin-carrot> HI PWHDAVEY!!!
<windows_> prince_jammys does that mena that i can install my microsft web ca,?
<windows_> cam*
<fastfinger> Antkin: you have not yet mentioned your problem
<icesword> sarthor, what are you trying to install,workstation?did you see the README
<yeshu> hhh
<storm-ze1> I can't access man.  I get a message that tells me option -F is a bad option, yet 'which man' gives me /usr/bin/man, which runs ok... except that it doesn't appear to find very much documentation.
<prince_jammys> windows_: i don't know. it doesn't run everything
<prince_jammys> !appdb | windows_
<sarthor> icesword, Its vmware-server
<ubotu> windows_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<marshall> god i feel stupid asking this...
<jodde> I'm trying to update to 2.24, but update manager keeps hanging
<vitamin-carrot> i wonder how many kiwis are here
<Pwhdavey_> vitamin-carrot: me
<sarthor> icesword, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610829
<vitamin-carrot> LIES!
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<marshall> what is the commant to move a folder including its subfolders to a new directory?
<marshall> *command
<icesword> sarthor, maybe you need root priveliges,sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<prince_jammys> marshall: mv
<Antkin> fastfinger thanks the problem is Boinc Manager opens a terminal window insted of a browser
<vitamin-carrot> im supposed to be having guests over but they have not shown up
<wrath144> i'm trying to download a torrent but i get <10kB/s speeds but i know my connection is capable of 200+. i've tried bittorrent, ktorrent and now azureus and it's all the same. i'm not behind a router. can someone help me?
<marshall> prince_jammys: it says i cant move it to a subdirectory of itself
<Jack_Sparrow> vitamin-carrot,  Please try to keep on topic
<supreme> Hi
<icesword> ih
<sarthor> icesword, i m root alread
<vitamin-carrot> brb
<supreme> i have a problem with tracker, it just didnt find anything
<jodde> Can anyone help me get the new Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> wrath144; find a better seeded torrrent
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<prince_jammys> marshall: move it to a temporary place first
<wrath144> bastid_raZor: there are 154 seeds
<Pwhdavey__> darn dial-up connection
<supreme> what can i do? i'd configured very well
<Pwhdavey__> keeps disconencting
<bastid_raZor> wrath144; that doesn't mean they are offering at fast speeds.
<supreme> but tracker still doesnt find anything
<prince_jammys> marshall: and no, you can't move the dir to it's own subdirectory
<prince_jammys> *its
<prince_jammys> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wrath144, are you running an rt2500 card ?
<wrath144> bastid_raZor: i've seen other people with this problem in the forum archives, there is nothing wrong with the torrent
<wrath144> jack_sparow: no
<vitamin-carrot> <Jack_Sparrow> Define the topic
#ubuntu 2008-03-02
<vitamin-carrot> <Jack_Sparrow> all these friends are ubuntu users
<vitamin-carrot> <Jack_Sparrow> 2 of them have only just started
<Jack_Sparrow> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<icesword> sarthor, yeah,i have seen that page,i am afraid the simplest way is to reinstall
<storm-ze1> !pastebin
<jougs> Hi!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wigren> how do i fix a grub error 17
<vitamin-carrot> oh dear im boredof my icon theme
<jougs> is anyone else experiencing hangs with the realtime kernel?
<vitamin-carrot> and gnome look doesnt have anything that apeals to me
<booster_> hey can anyone in here tell me if i can install directX 9 on wine ???
<Antkin> Help I have a problem with Boinc Manager, it opens a terminal window insted of a browser
<erawfish_> booster_: you cannot
<icesword> booster_, hahah,diretx 9
<booster_> icesword, whats so funny/???
<storm-ze1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58036/  <-- someone please tell me ... why??
<erawfish_> storm-ze1: man: invalid option -- F
<icesword> booster_, you cannot ,basically,if you really want play games,i am afraid you should use windows
<erawfish_> icesword: not true
<icesword> erawfish_, ???
<threethirty> hello all
<wrath144> does anyone know how to fix really slow torrent speeds
<storm-ze1> erawfish_: /usr/bin/man -F works, though?  which man shows /usr/bin/man ??
<booster_> ive seen linux run win games on youtube..so i know it can be done
<erawfish_> icesword: go to appdb.winehq  and see how many games work under wine
<vitamin-carrot> <booster_> wait till MS goes suedo open spurce and see what happens with wine then
<supreme> somebody else have problems with tracker?
<icesword> erawfish_, wow ?
<Antkin> threethirty hello and welcome
<erawfish_> icesword: yes it works
<icesword> :):):)
<booster_> halo trial works 2
<vitamin-carrot> <booster_> untill that you could read up on how to use the official dll files in wine for dx
<booster_> im trying to run san andreas
<storm-ze1> erawfish_: .. and no alias for man:  who is sending the -F (which I thought should work anyway?)
<ere4si> storm-ze1, you want the man page for man? - try man -h
<booster_> vitamin-carrot, can you give me a link to read up on that??
<wigren> booster i did it with vmware but it didnt run great
<storm-ze1> ere4si: It is an example of how man is breaking on my machine.  "man man" should work universally, right?
<kruqnut> im trying to mount my raid volume in ubuntu 7.10 LIVE, it gives me an error since it is motherboard fakeraid i guess
<ere4si> storm-ze1, not if there is no man page for man
<kruqnut> it says to mount another device in /dev/mapper
<kruqnut> whats this mean exactly?
<levander> Is anyone here running a WMP300N with ndiswrapper?  Can they tell me what their signal sternth to their wireless router is?  iwconfig reports it for you.
<storm-ze1> ere4si: oh, I thought that was standard.
<ere4si> storm-ze1, but there is - on my system
<storm-ze1> ere4si: how about this one: "No manual entry for bash"
<storm-ze1> shouldn't there be one of those?
<ph0rensic> storm-ze1, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<Hamled> maybe your man pages got deleted
<ph0rensic> whats up fellas and gals
<ere4si> storm-ze1, seems your man is broken then - I get a man page for man...
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<storm-ze1> again -- a symptom, not a specific.
<icesword> LoLLo, ???
<storm-ze1> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling manpages.  same thing.
<supreme> problem with tracker pls
<Hamled> well, I just mean, it doesn't necessarily mean man is broken
<Jack_Sparrow> LoLLo, Please dont do that
<supreme> it doesnt find anything
<Antkin> Tonight has been a waste of time, I will say bye in three minutes
<ere4si> supreme: is it a torrent from demenoid?
<threethirty> ive always wondered this how do you get out of a man page, I really don't wanna close my term
<ere4si> threethirty, hit q
<supreme> ere4si, tracker, the search tool
<kruqnut> im trying to mount my raid volume in ubuntu 7.10 LIVE, it gives me an error since it is motherboard fakeraid i guess
<kruqnut> it says to mount another device in /dev/mapper
<kruqnut> whats this mean exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find boinc
<ere4si> supreme, k - dunno
<ubotu> Found: boinc-app-seti, boinc-client, boinc-dbg, boinc-dev, boinc-manager (and 2 others)
<threethirty> ere4si: metal, ty
<ph0rensic> ere4si, not the d word.. makes me sad
<supreme> ere4si, doesnt find anything, even after configure and index everything
<fastfinger> !find xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-input-elographics, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-kbd (and 81 others)
<ere4si> supreme, don't use it - sorry
<supreme> humm ok
<supreme> thanks anyway
<Fwblean> I've got a Ralink-based USB wireless key, I plug it in and it seems to be fine with WEP networks but when I connect to my WPA network it says the security technology is unsupported by my hardware. WPA works fine under Windows with the same key -- what do I need to do to get WPA running?
<fastfinger> Hmm, i am trying to install "xserver-xorg", isent there a package named exactly that?
<Starnestommy> fastfinger: yes
<supreme> does somebody use tracker?
<fastfinger> Starnestommy: ahh, okey, thanks
<Antkin> ubotu I use Boinc Manager
<threethirty> someone should make a channel where you just ask the bot questions, because I screw up the syntax all the time and look like a total lamer
<vitamin-carrot> thats ok your not the only one
<Jack_Sparrow> Antkin, I had the bot trigger a search since you were not getting anywhere.  I dont know anyone that uses boinc
<kruqnut> can anyone help me mount a raid volume in ubuntu live?
<vitamin-carrot> the point of ubuntu live cd is to try out or install ubuntu
<tehCurtis> anyone here use capistrano?
<kruqnut> im trying out it's ability to mount my raid volume
<tinman> kruqnut: mkdir abd then ntfs-3g /dev/patrition_anme_here abd/
<Pwhdavey__> How much megabytes is KVerbos?
<Antkin> Jack Sparrow thanks for that, should I can it a night?
<Jack_Sparrow> threethirty, simple enough to test the bot trigger with /msg ubotu broadcom
<ere4si> kruqnut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<wrath144> i'm getting really slow torrent speeds and i'm not behind a router. does anyone know how to fix?
<spr0k3t_> is there a way to determin which com port is which?
<Antkin> Jack Sparrow thanks for that, should I call it a night?
<igge> hello..
<vitamin-carrot> what a real goof front end for firewall?
<ere4si> wrath144, what is the seed/peer ratio?
<vitamin-carrot> *good
<Jack_Sparrow> Antkin, You are welcome to hang, but I am here all the time and have not seen anyone using it.
<nmz> my pppoe connection keeps timing out?  do I just add a 'timeout' param to the provider file?
<Starnestommy> vitamin-carrot: firestarter
<kruqnut> what weould my partition name be?
<vitamin-carrot> cheers
<tinman> wrath144: seed more? or see the number of seeders? but how is this #ubunut related?
<threethirty> Jack_Sparrow: thats ture, never thought of that
<kruqnut> its an sata riad, only hard drives on the system
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut, sudo fdisk -l
<booster_> ok well i found a page with the download for direct x 9...but i need to know how to open the wine desktop??? does anyone know how???
<kruqnut> sd1?
<kruqnut> stfu jack
<kruqnut> oh lol sorry
<igge> i have some sound problems.. my sound works (after some messing around) in most apps, e g amarok & totem... but for example the login and logout sound does not
<Figs> howdy
<tehCurtis> permissions problem: i can't create a folder in a folder that is owned by my group, why?
<Antkin> Jack Sparrow thanks for that were else can I go?
<ere4si> booster_, try in #winehq
<kruqnut> misread that
<wrath144> tinman and ere4si: 156:393 and its ubuntu related because it works fine on my windos pc
<storm-ze1> How do I fix manpages?
<tehCurtis> did i forget to set something?
<kruqnut> thought u game me a command to format my drive
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<spr0k3t_> is there a way to determin which com port is which?
<vitamin-carrot> lol kruqnut ya need to trust ppl
<poizan42> storm-ze1: what do you mean?
<Starnestommy> tehCurtis: it might have the wrong permissions.  Try sudo chmod g+rwx directory
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut, np.. that would not be cool.. had I done that..
<tehCurtis> Starnestommy: k, thnx
<tinman> wrath144: i think this depends on a) the torrent client b) the tracker capping you for upload/seeding or w/e
<Pwhdavey__> What is the filesize of KVerbos?
<ere4si> !info kverbos
<ubotu> kverbos (source: kdeedu): Spanish verb form study application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 436 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<nmz> how do I get my pppoe connection to stop disconnecting?  it's as if it's using a timeout
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, as in lspic ?
<wrath144> tinman: i've tried on a few different clients and both my upload and download is uncapped, so there is no reason to cap me
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci
<Pwhdavey__> ere4si: in Synpatic it says it is 74MB
<kruqnut> it says /dev/sdb doesnt contain a valid partition table
<vitamin-carrot> oops i think i broke somehting
<vitamin-carrot> oh wait
<vitamin-carrot> nope
<kruqnut> is that normal for a raid disk for the second drive to read that?
<tehCurtis> Starnestommy: that worked
<tehCurtis> thanks
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: trying to connect to a serial device... don't know the name of the device to connect to.
<ere4si> Pwhdavey_, for gutsy?
<Pwhdavey__> vitamin-carrot: we are both with Clear :)
<Fwblean> Has anyone worked with Ralink wireless devices and drivers?
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: as in /dev/tty#?
<tinman> wrath144: then the seeders are not seeding properly,
<Pwhdavey__> ere4si: yeah
<vitamin-carrot> Pwhdavey__> yeah
 * Pwhdavey__ has dial-up...
<vitamin-carrot> awww
<Figs> I'm having some kind of problem getting Ubuntu to recognize the monitor on my laptop
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: so I'm trying to figure out what device is what on my computer with the serial port.
<vitamin-carrot> yay for cable
<Figs> Unfortunately, hardware issues aren't my strong point
<wrath144> tinman: there is nothing wrong with the torrent or seeders.  i've seen other people with this problem in the forum archive
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<Figs> is anyone willing to help me figure this out?
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: k, bbiab
<Antkin> Good night
<storm-ze1> poizan42: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58039/
<Pwhdavey__> ere4si: Synaptic gives rather large amounts for packages which I would think less than 1MB, like AdBlock
<Pwhdavey__> I can't download anything larger than 20MB with dial-up scum
<kruqnut> i get the error failed to access 'dev/sd1' no such file or directory found
<supreme> ***Hi, I use Tracker but now it doesnt find anything
<erawfish_> Pwhdavey__: it's installed size which this shows. and that might be even true
<Jack_Sparrow> Figs, you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   set vesa for your card and 1024x768 max res to get basic gui
<erawfish_> kruqnut: there is a letter missing
<erawfish_> kruqnut: e.g. /dev/sda1
<Pwhdavey__> erawfish: is there anything downloadable with dial-up?
<Pwhdavey__> i.e. under 2MB
<erawfish_> Pwhdavey__: everything is downloadable with dialup
<Jack_Sparrow> !info adblock
<ubotu> Package adblock does not exist in gutsy
<Pwhdavey__> I know
<Pwhdavey__> But I can't be bothered with files larger than 10MB
<erawfish_> and as Jack_Sparrow just pointed out: there is no adblock
<Figs> I'll give that a try when I reboot. Thanks, Jack_Sparrow :) [I only have one computer...]
<Itaku> how can i get a new stdio.h file???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Jack_Sparrow> !find adblock
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-adblock
<Flannel> Itaku: a new one?
<Itaku> yes
<Pwhdavey__> !info AdBlock extension for Firefox
<ubotu> Package adblock does not exist in gutsy
<Itaku> mines screwed
<erawfish_> Itaku: stop using so many stupid ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mozilla-firefox-adblock
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox-adblock (source: mozilla-firefox-adblock): AdBlock extension for the Iceweasel and Iceape web browsers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3.043-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 74 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey__, under 2 meg
<Pwhdavey__> But Synaptic allows more than an hour to download it
<billy_> when i do 'iwlist scan' i get no results.. i just installed ndiswrapper and compiled all the drivers, what do i do?
<erawfish_> Itaku: reinstall your libc6 headers (libc6-dev
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: I've got ttyS0 (I believe) as the internal modem.
<erawfish_> billy_: are the drivers LOADED?
<kruqnut> tinman: it keeps saying there is no file or irectory dev/sd1
<Hamled> should kernel-package take a long time to build the debian package after compiling everything?
<erawfish_> kruqnut: cause you write it wrongly
<kruqnut> but fdisk shows it as the only partition on the computer
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey__, Dependencies are what you need to look at..
<billy_> erawfish: i did rmmod and modprobe, as well as blacklisted bcm43xx
<Pwhdavey__> :?
<erawfish_> billy_: ndiswraper needs w idnows driver to load
<tinman> kruqnut: are you sure it's /dev/sda1?
<kruqnut> i did ntfs-3g dev/sd1 abd/
<tinman> kyu_flux: /dev/sda1
<billy_> erawfish: i know, and i used windows drivers..
<kruqnut> thats the only partition that shows when i do fdisk -l
<erawfish_> kruqnut: there is no "sd1", for the third and LAST time
<billy_> erawfish: downloaded them from the hp website and everything
<kruqnut> umm
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS0
<prince_jammys> kruqnut: paste the line that shows the partition here
<erawfish_> billy_: checked if ndiswrapper finds and uses them?
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_,  type "ATZ" then return   it should return OK
<supreme> ***Hi, I use Tracker but now it doesnt find anything
<mrunagi> is there a program like apples livetype for *ubuntu?
<kruqnut> oh i did sda1 too
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: no response
<billy_> erawfish: with ndiswrapper -l? yes i did.. i also checked iwconfig to see if my card is recognized and all that.. im missing my iftab file by the way
<Odd-rationale> What is the line to add to the menu.lst to have the hidden menu? "hiddenmenu   true" ?
<kruqnut> its a raid parttion
<johnny2008> I am booting Ubuntu from my external USB HDD.  But there is another partition on that same USB external HDD that contains WIndows!  Can I tell GRUB to give me option to boot Windows from my external HDD?
<kruqnut> all i get is /dev/sda1
<kruqnut> i can't copy and paste, using ubuntu on the other computer
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, Then it is not ttyS0
<erawfish_> kruqnut: a ntfs raid partition? dmraid is loaded?
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: Windows cannot be installed on an ext hdd
<kruqnut> no, how do i load dmraid
<kruqnut> it is an ntfs raid yes
<billy_> erawfish: im missing my iftab file..
<billy_> its not there..
<erawfish_> I am missing my patience
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: I already tried :(
<sdh> Anybody know which scripts get loaded on the way into and out of standby/hibernate? I think some are /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux but I can't find any for resume
<sdh> this is for gnome power manager, btw
<kruqnut> im new to ubuntu i've  only messed with it a little bit, if i need to load dmraid to mount the raid volume please tell me how
<billy_> erawfish: sorry.. me too.. ive been working on this problem for a week with no promising results...
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: I have it installed
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: pls dont troll and dont give false information.   I have Windows Vista successfully installed on my external USB HDD!  And it begins to load, but stops after 2mins and reboots PC
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: How did you let the installer do it?
<erawfish_> _bugz_: why would you need a iftab?
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: I made a backup image of C: using Acronis Trueimage, then restored that same image to my E: external USB HDD!
<erawfish_> johnny2008: so it doesn't work and you claim it does? great logic!
<kruqnut> i tried apt-get install dmraid but it says package dmraid not found
<billy_> erawfish: i noticed its in alot of the ndiswrapper tutorials saying that you have to do something with wlan0?
<erawfish_> johnny2008: besides: you are offtopic
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: I have Windows Vista successfully installed on my external USB HDD!  And it begins to load, but stops after 2mins and reboots PC
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2008, Perhaps he should have said sucessfuly installed on external
<erawfish_> billy_: ifconfig -a
<billy_> erawfish: k.. i ddid now what?
<johnny2008> erawfish_: it works using expensive boot managers!  is there a free way?
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: I tried installing vista on my external hdd and the installer said that installing on external hdd is not supported... I haven't tried what you did, so I don't know.
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: i know you
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: from the forums
<erawfish_> johnny2008: what BIOS assigned drivenumber is your usb connection?
<kruqnut> i need to run dmraid to access this ntfs raid volume?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: PS2
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: let me give you a pastbin of the dmesg....
<silverblade> is there a way to make interactions with a floppy disk similar to how Windows would do it? (ie no need to unmount before ejecting)
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: i know u from techsupportforum
<erawfish_> !ot | johnny2008
<ubotu> johnny2008: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> silverblade,  not really. Due to the cacheing of the  filesystem.
<erawfish_> Dr_willis: you can always mount synced
<silverblade> ive read about the "sync" option...
<erawfish_> the caching is not mandatory Dr_willis
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: I wasn't trying to troll, I was just trying to give you information from my expereince....
<Dr_willis> erawfish_,  and if you remove the disk befor its unmounted.. and put in a different disk... what then..
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: why does Ubuntu load ok from my external USB HDD?
<adorablepuppy> Is there an aptitude package for mono? I tried sudo aptitude install mono, but I don't really have anything from mono, not even mcs.
<Dr_willis> erawfish_,  ive seen the system get VERY confused when doing that.
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2008, No, I am only here.. not in the forums
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58041
<billy_> erawfish: whats the diff between eth1 and eth1:avah?
<Dr_willis> erawfish_,  of course you wont lose data on the first disk. :) with your way. Hpefully
<erawfish_> billy_: avahi
<kruqnut> dowdo i install dmraid or how do i use it
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: You are a Johnny Depp fan. I know you :)
<billy_> erawfish: wuts that?
<erawfish_> johnny2008: please stop it already
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2008, Because ubuntu does not have the copy protection that Windowes does
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | johnny2008
<ubotu> johnny2008: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: Becuase linux has a totally different way of dealing with drives. mounting. When you mount a drive/partition linux doesn't care whether it is internal or externa;
<erawfish_> johnny2008: that is a nonsense rason
<erawfish_> johnny2008: can you finally answer my question?
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: OK gotcha
<erawfish_> johnny2008: and stop being OT about windows or Jack_Sparrow?
<kruqnut> anyone care to help me please?
<johnny2008> erawfish_: what Q?
<adorablepuppy> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fastfinger> hmm, chroot was what i was looking for, reinstalling xserver-xorg now
<erawfish_> scroll up
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: The mounted drive becomes part of the filesytem (/)
<johnny2008> erawfish_: are u an OP here?
<erawfish_> !helpme | kruqnut
<ubotu> kruqnut: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2008, No but I am
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: I found a solution
<ReXio> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: check your PM
<erawfish_> no but I can call one if you don't stop being OT
<l815> hey everyone :)
<fastfinger> kruqnut: what does a simnple ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 abc/ give you? what errors?
<favoritefood0> What's the makefile command guise?
<Szaln> hi, i set gnome to log-in automatically when it starts, and now i want to share ssh and X. Is there any security hole in that?
<ReXio> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<johnny2008> erawfish_: then consider your comments ignored :)
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish_, No need... I am already here
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<adorablepuppy> apt-cache search mono shows so many packages . . . isnt there just 1 I can install to get them all?
<kruqnut> eraw, i scrolled up
<l815> is there an alternative to AWN that doesn't require compiz?
<Dr_willis> Szaln,  share ssh?  You can ssh in - at any time.
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2008, Please stay on topic.. and dont ignore my requests...
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: do you know anythoing about GAG?
<johnny2008> Jack_Sparrow: ok sorry
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: OK. That is good to know. But I did not receive your PM. Are you registered? (/msg ubotu register)
<niels_> How do I concatenate all files in a directory, including subdirectories?
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<kruqnut> fastfinger: it says "no file or directory found"
<ere4si> l815, I use gdesklets starterbar for a dock
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: GAG claims to be our solution :)
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: Thanks!
<l815> ere4si, is it as easy to setup as awn?
<supreme> ***Hi, I use Tracker but now it doesnt find anything
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  I'm trying to verify what I think is a NFS bug.  I'd like a second pair of eyes.     $ dpkg -l nfs-kernel-server    # Do you have this installed?
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: what your thoughts?
<fastfinger> kruqnut: ls /dev/ and see if there is a sda1
<Szaln> Dr_willis: i know ssh will be safe, but really don't know the same with that gnome auto login from the network....
<icesword> am installing 7.10alternate now,now at 57%
<fastfinger> kruqnut: also pastebin fdisk -l
<ere4si> l815, I found it straightforward - right click - add command and icon
<l815> ere4si, thanks :)
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: sounds like a solution? yes?
<ere4si> k
 * l815 gives ere4si a cookie :)
<Odd-rationale> johnny2008: Well, we've been already warned that this is OT. Are you registered and can I pm you?
<ere4si> and some milk pls
<erawfish_> supreme: unless you give the channel more info and repeat less you will never get an answer
<johnny2008> Odd-rationale: registered? how?
 * l815 okay some milk too
<kruqnut> theres like 500 different things when i do that, but sda1 shows up
<Odd-rationale> !register | johnny2008
<ubotu> johnny2008: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<erawfish_> Odd-rationale: /whois johnny2008
<kruqnut> i can't copy and past to here, ubuntu is running on a different computer
<Dr_willis> Szaln,  If you are refering to shareing the gnome desktop with its vnc feature. Its best to tunnle that through ssh. But i never use the gnome desktop shareing feature.
<Starnestommy> after the ircd switch, freenode won't block unregistered users in PM by default
<Armi1> My broadcom WLAN adapter disappears everytime I restart!
<fastfinger> kruqnut: pastebin.ca
<johnny2008> thanks everyone for your help
<l815> my menu has been showing up slow, is there a way to change the delay?
<kruqnut> fdisk shows 2 hard drives, dev/sda and dev/sdb, shows 1 partition, /dev/sda1/  and also says dev/sdb does not have a valid partition table
<icesword> 1815,add more mem
<ere4si> l815, you can make a .gtkrc-2.0 file in your home to handle that
<l815> icesword, i have 2GB
<kruqnut> the volume shows up in 'computer' as a 932.5 gb volume
<fastfinger> kruqnut: does ti say sda1 is ntfs?
<icesword> kruqnut, then you partition table is damaged
<l815> ere4si, thanks again, but i'm kinda new to this so i don't know that far yet :P
<kruqnut> it says sd1 is ntfs
<l815> making my own config files that is
<Szaln> Dr_willis: ok, please, give me light. is there any chance to open a gnome session from other computer, different to vnc and ssh?
<nickrud> ere4si: is there a comprehensive doc about .gktrc anywhere you know of?
<joecurlee> hi, i'm running ubuntu 7.10... anyone know of a good program to see where most of my data is allocated? I seem to have about 50 gigs of unaccounted space being used
<kruqnut> sda1
<erawfish_> kruqnut: sd1 does NOT EXIST
<Odd-rationale> Anyways, does anyone know that grub line that enables the hidden grub menu?
<erawfish_> kruqnut: sda1 maybe does, NOT sd1
<icesword> nickrud, hiya
<l815> i'll look around for some info
<kruqnut> eraw your not helpful
<fastfinger> erawfish_: lol
<kruqnut> it was a typo
<kruqnut> i correcte4d it
<kruqnut> i think u need a nap dude
<ere4si> nickrud, no - learnt with google and some on the forums
<erawfish_> kruqnut: you consistently typo it
<nickrud> icesword: hi. Glad to see you're finally installing
<prince_jammys> nickrud: no but there's a tip online about how to speed up menus, if that's what you're talking about
<amenado> Szaln-> try  ssh -C -X -l username youripaddress    from another computer then once you logged on, type  gnome-session
<kruqnut> i fixed it and u still flipped out
<ere4si> l815, open gedit to make a file and add one line I'll give you
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: did you get a chance to check the paste?
<erawfish_> kruqnut: does "abd/" exist?
<nickrud> prince_jammys: nah, I've been able to find stuff as I needed, I was looking for the holy grail
<prince_jammys> nickrud: excuse me, by no i mean "i don't know" :)
<erawfish_> kruqnut: and use an absolute path
<Armi1> How can I get the Broadcom WiFi to work after rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, No sorry .. missed it
<kruqnut> anyways this volume is a fakeraid/softraid and when i try to just mount it it errors
<l815> ere4si, okay what's the line?
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58041
<erawfish_> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> prince_jammys: sometimes you don't know what you can do until you read about it
<Szaln> thanks amenado.
<CardinalFang> Make two directories in /tmp, "x" and "x withspace".  In /etc/exports, add a line for each directory, double-quoted.     "/tmp/x withspace"  0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0     Then, run "exportfs -ar".  Do you get an error for the "x withspace" one?
<prince_jammys> nickrud: very true
<prince_jammys> nickrud: i thought you were asking with respect to the question about menus
<Armi1> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<CardinalFang> exportfs: Warning: /tmp/x withspace does not support NFS export.
<ere4si> l815, gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0"| tee -a .gtkrc-2.0  - then save the file as  .gtkrc-2.0    the dot is important - and put in your/home/you folder
<blockcipher> I have having issues viewing embedded youtube videos on website...i can goto youtube and view it ...  I have reinstall the flash player as well .. any ideas?
<supreme> erawfish_, ok, i use the Tracker tool but now it find anything, i configured all ok and files are already indexed, what could i do?
<nickrud> prince_jammys: triggered the question, yes. Didn't know that about gtkrc :)
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, If it is not using a std serial port then it might be one of those winmodems...
<supreme> erawfish_,  *it didn't find anything
<kruqnut> ok i used all slashes and such and i got a different error message, the same on i get when i try to mount it thru the gui
<kruqnut> it says if i have fakeraid/softraid i need to activate it?
<ere4si> l815, then logout out/in and it should be quicker
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: not trying to get to the modem though... I'm trying to get to a serial port so I can communicate with a serial device.
<kruqnut> whats that mean, i have it turned on and setup in the bios
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Hi.. I am in need of some rest,  I will try ans check back later
<kruqnut> what else must i do?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: see you again. One of these days we'll overlap more
<l815> ere4si, okay i'll find out next time i restart... thanks again
<ere4si> k
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, when I am feeling better.. np
<nickrud> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, what type of serial device?
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: it's a pda with Familiar Linux on it.
<kruqnut> i guess the built in raid on my mobo is softraid
<kruqnut> so i need to set that up, how do i do that?
<l815> aww i think it was beagle that was slowing down my menus T-T
<Jack_Sparrow> spr0k3t_, Sorry I am not familiar with how to access that.  the screen mode I showed you earlier should get some sort of response
<fqhuy> hi there
<nonix4> Umm, can gnome be configured to require confirmation/password for shutdown/logout? I _hate_ accidentally logging out :/
<kruqnut> so does anyone know how to setup a SOFTraid or FAKEraid ?
<spr0k3t_> Jack_Sparrow: that's okay... I have to connect 115200 8n1, no hardware, no flow control... and you're right... it should just communicate.
<fqhuy> i'm using ubuntu 7.04 now
<spr0k3t_> oh well.
<ere4si> !raid | kruqnut
<ubotu> kruqnut: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Armi1> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Armi1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<supreme> erawfish_, any ideA?
<l815> i feel so free using linux :D .. no more nagging in the back of my mind *sigh of relief*
<erawfish_> supreme: still as bad an error description as before
<erawfish_> !info Tracker
<ubotu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<erat124> can anyone help w/ remote ubuntu administration using xhost?
<supreme> erawfish_, what do you need to now to help me?
<icesword> !info xhost
<ubotu> xhost (source: xhost): X authentication manipulation. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 60 kB
<joecurlee> so... is there a program out there for linux that will show me where most of my disc space is being used? I can't figure how I'm missing about 50 gigs right now
<supreme> erawfish_,  i've find info in google, how to configure tracker.cfg, etc.. but it still not find anything
<amenado> joe_-> du -h ;  df -h
<l815> jourcurlee there should already be one
<amenado> joecurlee-> -> du -h ;  df -h
<joe_> huh
<joecurlee> amenado: thanks
<amenado> thats what happens when we tab complete..similar nicks
<icesword> just couldn't understand why is someones' hostname is so long
<l815> anyone know the name of the package of firefox 3 so i can remove it using terminal?
<thinkpaduser> joecurlee:  you can use gtkdiskfree for a gui as well
<joecurlee> thinkpaduser: thanks
<kruqnut> ok im on ubuntu now
<kruqnut> ok so when i do "sudo apt-get install dmraid" it says package dmraid not found
<C3PO> towshime
<kruqnut> E: Couldn't find package dmraid
<ere4si> !dmraid | kruqnut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Raiders32> how do you set the screen resolution for Ubuntu Server (Gutsy)?
<adaptr> Raiders32: it's a server, right ? no X
<bluefox83> ok, i'm using gparted from the ubuntu cd, how do i deleted a logical partition? it says unmount all logical partitions with a number larger than 6 but i dunno how
<Raiders32> adaptr: correct
<adaptr> Raiders32: so you mean console resolution ?
<Raiders32> yes, sorry
<bluefox83> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  sudo umount /media/MOUNTPOINT
<bluefox83> Dr_willis: it's not mounted to my knoweldge
<adaptr> Raiders32: set an appropriate vga= option in grub.conf (menu.lst these days), and take a look at consoletools, which re-rezzes after boot
<joecurlee> so it seems mythtv is taking up lots of space with it's logs... 46g with logs alone... wtf?
<ere4si> kruqnut, this says it's in gutsy - http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/dmraid
<Armi1> My WiFi device (bcm43xx) dissapears when I reboot!
<adaptr> joecurlee: you can reduce that, and most of it is mysql binlogs, they're harmless enough, although 46 GB is on the large side
<Raiders32> adaptr: thanks, I'll try that
<adaptr> joecurlee: have you tried #ubuntu-mythtv ?
<Armi1> How can I fix it?
<Armi1> I have to re-install it from restricted drivers panel at every boot.
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  check with the mount command.
<joecurlee> adaptr: no haven't tried there yet... logging in now to find out how to reduce log size
<adaptr> Armi1: that's obviously not true
<bluefox83> Dr_willis: i did, not mounted
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  then it seems you have done what gparted said. :)
<bluefox83> Dr_willis: and yet it still eont let me remove that partition
<Armi1> adaptr: well, after I reboot, the Wifi device disappears both from the Network panel and the tray icon
<bluefox83> *wont
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  if its empty  - you could use the good old 'fdisk' command.
<Armi1> adaptr: And i have to reinstall it to use it again
<adaptr> Armi1: that merely means the module is not loaded automatically, which can happen if it's not autodetected
<adaptr> Armi1: and no, you don't need to reinstall it
<adaptr> that's nonsense
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  ive also seen that after doing some partition changes. the system needs a reboot to see the changes.
<bluefox83> Dr_willis: it see's teh changes, i'm booted into the cd
<Armi1> adaptr: I understand, but that's how i solved my problem. How should it be permanently fixed?
<bluefox83> *the
<adaptr> Armi1: add the name of the module to /etc/modules
<adaptr> it will load the bluetooth stack as dependnecies automatically
<phax> lo folks
<Armi1> adaptr: this is what I get from 'lspci': 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<LordMetroid> Anyone who knows what a farmer does during the winter when there is nothing to be planted or summer when what is planted is growing?
<adaptr> Armi1: you just posted the module name, so use that
<phax> LordMetroid, get drunk ?
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  they are always busy fixing their machinery, or other maintance.
<bluefox83> Dr_willis: i have a small partition of about 20 gigs i am trying to delete so i can resize another partition to take up it's space
<Armi1> adaptr: you mean bcm43xx?
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  trust me on this. I live in Corn Country.  They are not lazy bums.
<amenado> LordMetroid-> milking the cow
<phax> Dr_willis, indiana ?
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  if its empty. I would fire up fdisk, and delete it.
<adaptr> Armi1: I don't know - it's your module
<LordMetroid> I am just wondering, it seems so awesome to just work a few month a year
<Dr_willis> phax,  Bingo! :) land of corn and pigs...
<ere4si> I thought LordMetroid was going to tell a joke...\
<Armi1> adaptr: is there a way to manually start a module through console?
<phax> Dr_willis, been there for 3 yrs, despise! , what part?
<adaptr> Armi1: of course.. modprobe modulename
<Dr_willis> phax,  right in the middle of the state - Kokomo.
<phax> ah ok
<LordMetroid> Dr_willis: Is there really such a huge need of maintance?
<Armi1> adaptr: thanks
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  you ever see a Combine up close? THen thers the grain bins, then theres any animals, and the breeders, and so on...
<phax> I installed Ubuntu 7.10, kernel source and headers, but there was no link created for /usr/src/linux and when I am trying to install cpad-kernel-source. Get an error
<LordMetroid> I live on the county with farmers all around my neighbourhood and some of my friends are farmers but I never know what more work than the field work that needs to be done
<Dr_willis> You dont see many people growing up wanting to become a farmer. :)  Plus most all the farmers i know, have a 2nd factory job.
<joe_> which is better, kde or gnome?
<phax> Should I be creating the symlink manually to the currently running version ?
<joe_> or easier for that matter
<Mauriciobc> Hey people
<Armi1> adaptr: how do I tell which modules are currently running?
<mjw-> armil lsmod
<Armi1> mjw-: thanks
<LordMetroid> Dr_willis: That was what i was wishing, grow food without much effort through coding AI for the machinery to plow and sow themself and code software for a living.
<phax> Dr_willis, closeby here
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  its not an easy life. and  thers still tons of manual labor involved.  Ive yet to see a automated tractor. :) and yes. I did 'research' on GPS and robot controlled farm machinery in college..
<kruqnut> ok, im supposed to mount the /dev/mapper/etcetcetc device
<kruqnut> so i made a directory , i can see it in the ubuntu folder
<kruqnut> but i can't mount to it?
<LordMetroid> Dr_willis: Hmm, what a downer :(
<ere4si> kruqnut,  using sudo mount?
<kruqnut> yea
<heartsblood> Does anybody here have intricate knowledge of the cups system?
<Armi1> and a way to stop a current module?
<phax> is /usr/src/linux to be set manually after installing headers ?
<kruqnut> sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez /abc
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  go work for a farmer for a few weeks during the year. and see. :) it will look good on your resume.
<FY1> hello, everytime I login my mouse becomes extremely sluggish; it's fine at the login screen. this is on gnome and dapper
<LordMetroid> I see an opportunity to be the spearhead of a new market of farming tools :)
<ere4si> kruqnut, what command are you typing?
<phax> Armi1, modprobe
<ere4si> kruqnut, sudo mount what?
<Armi1> phax: modprobe isn't for starting a module?
<tlhonmey> Armi1: there is a parameter for modprobe to remove modules.
<andy__> yea
<Armi1> tlhonmey: what parameter is it?
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  get ahead of the game.. and get some land and start growing 'switchgrass' :) but finding a market for it - will be the hard part at this time.
<tlhonmey> Armi1: I don't remember off the top of my head.  do a man modprobe
<Armi1> tlhonmey: ok, thanks
<LordMetroid> Gotta get me some capital to buy land for first
<heartsblood> what causes a print job to be flagged as "completed" in the cups web server without actually been sent to the printer?
<amenado> Dr_willis-> switchgrass, is that same as napier grass?
<LordMetroid> *s/land/estate
<LordMetroid> Can't buy land
<SharkBoy> Hi all - I have attempted to install hardy using a minimal net install cd. However, I can't complete setup due to a known issue ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/192938 ) - I'm new to minimal installs - is there a way to force the minimal CD to download a stable version of Ubuntu, or am I pretty much stuck with one version per minimal CD?
<Dr_willis> amenado,  its very good at getting converted to ethonol. :) i imagine in 10 years. we will be using it to fuel out cars.
<FY1> Hello, can someone give me an idea about how to fix a sluggish mouse? It happens only after I login... the touchpad doesn't respond very good. It responds fine at the Gnome login screen. Help
<LordMetroid> Dr_willis: Better than hemp?
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  for converting to ethonol. I imagine so.
<amenado> Dr_willis-> i thought it was that special grass the japanese feed their specially fatened cows
<carlos_> I'm having some troubles with widescreen resolution on my laptop... I already configured the xorg.conf, but nothing happened... What can I do now??
<Dr_willis> amenado,  you feed fancy cows grain. Not grass. :) or beer.
<LordMetroid> hehe
<LordMetroid> Alcohole poison your cows, great work!
<amenado> Dr_willis-> japanese have their own way..napier grass
<tlhonmey> LordMetroid:  Actually, alcohol isn't a problem for cows.
<LordMetroid> They have alcoholedehdrogenase?
<usser> hamburgers are a problem for cows
<LordMetroid> *+y
<tlhonmey> LordMetroid:  If you feed them silage, you're feeding them fermented grass.
<tlhonmey> LordMetroid:  If you want to get a cow drunk, feed it apples.
<jtravnick> would cows eating hamburgers be like cannabalism?
<nate77af> anyone able to help with mounting partitions?
<Dr_willis> LordMetroid,  for another fun Farm trick - get a bag of coal, and feed it to the pigs.
<LordMetroid> So they don't have alcoholedehydrogenase but are sufficient size so that fermented grass does not cause them much problems
<Dr_willis> :)
<tlhonmey> LordMetroid:  a cow's digestive system basically ferments things anyway.
<amenado> nate77af-> whats the issue?
<mr_j> how do i setup a streamin radio station? i have a pc at home and i would like to be able to listen to music being played by my pc while im at work
<usser> mr_j: take a look at icecast or shoutcast
<kruqnut> i did sudo mkdir /abc/, then sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez /abc
<kruqnut> and it says the mount point doesn't exist
<kruqnut> what is the command to show my currently mounted devices
<tlhonmey> mr_j:  on a default install Rhythmbox works pretty well.
<mr_j> ok thx
<kruqnut> ere4si: sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez /abc
<mr_j> i'm going to look at them now
<amenado> kruqnut-> mount
<tlhonmey> kruqnut: just type mount with no parameters.
<LordMetroid> cows definetly have acohol dehydrogenase according to Kovar J. et al
<DellbuntuStudio5> Hello!:)
<LordMetroid> hi
<DellbuntuStudio5> Is this the place for Ubuntu Studio 7.10?
<kruqnut> tlhenmey i did
<nate77af> amenado-> I am able to mount an extended partition but having problems setting write permissions
<qraebjoa> kruqnut, cd /media .... sudo mkdir abc .... sudo mount /dev/mapper/...
<LordMetroid> DellbuntuStudio5: Depends? Don't try to install it here!
<deuryte> can someone help me with video drivers??
<amenado> nate77af-> how are you mounting it? what is your mount command?
<sasquatch3213213> hey guys
<s|k> I installed websvn from ubuntu repositories, but I don't see how to access it
<supreme> somebody uses ubuntu's tool Tracker
<supreme> ?
<LordMetroid> DellbuntuStudio5:  if you have questions about it. Go on, what do you have in mind?
<kruqnut> http://pastebin.com/d7332d781
<sasquatch3213213> Can anyone tellme the big differences between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu?
<nate77af> amenado-> mount /dev/sda6 /media/mnv
<tlhonmey> LordMetroid:  cows are interesting, they can actually live on up to 70% wood pulp if you put the right bacteria in their guts.
<amenado> nate77af-> typically only root can mount..
<LordMetroid> tlhonmey: Interesting...
<nate77af> amenado->using root terminal
<tlhonmey> sasquatch:  which graphical shell it comes with, and which set of pre-installed software.
<usser> sasquatch3213213: ubuntu uses gnome as desktop manager, kubuntu kde and xubuntu xfce
<deus_> How can i recover a deleted file?
<DellbuntuStudio5> I downloaded Compiz Fusion and now whenever I use it instead of Regular (Metacity) With an Internet App or open a window, it acts all wierd.
<amenado> nate77af->  whats the permission after, type mount and show us or paste it in pastebin
<usser> deus_: its not trivial if at all possible
<sasquatch3213213> Do they ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu come with the same pre-installed software?
<icesword> deus_, make sure you didn't overwrite,use test disk
<LordMetroid> tlhonmey: Too bad I have yet no experience with farm machinery.
<tlhonmey> deus_: deleted through GUI or deleted through commandline?
<usser> sasquatch3213213: pretty much
<vince164> hi if i get the 64bit amd version will  this cause any uncompatblity with softwares
<Starnestommy> sasquatch3213213: same core system, but a lot of user apps are different
<vince164> like windows?
<sasquatch3213213> like what type of apps?
<deuryte> sasquatch3213213: ubuntu= mostly for bussnisess, but good for homw use/ kubuntu= ubuntu with a grphical desktop....  i use both......   kubuntu is prettier/   edubuntu= for those who are in school........
<usser> vince164: you will have some headache with flashplayer and java other than that amd64 is pretty compatible
<DellbuntuStudio5> I downloaded Compiz Fusion and now whenever I use it instead of Regular (Metacity) With an Internet App or open a window, it acts all weird.
<tlhonmey> LordMetroid:  I do though.  I've got a 1938 john deere model G out back.
<vince164> usser dose x64 make allot of difference
<usser> vince164: speedwise?
<ripper666> ummm... in need alot of codecs... were can i find these
<sasquatch3213213> of the three, ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu, which Linux Distro is the prettiest?
<Starnestommy> sasquatch3213213: ubuntu
<Armi1> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kruqnut> mount: /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez already mounted or /abc busy
<usser> vince164: not worth the pain for regular user if you ask me
<kruqnut> i get that after the mount command
<amenado> LordMetroid-> make friends with a farmers daughter ..hehe
<sasquatch3213213> ubuntu>xubuntu?
<LordMetroid> hehe
<tlhonmey> ripper666:  most of them are in the software repository.
<vince164> ues thats what i needed to hear many thanks usser
<usser> sasquatch3213213: that's completely subjective but I'd say kubuntu
<DellbuntuStudio5> How Do I install XGL? or can you NOT install it on Ubuntu?
<vince164> yes*
<deuryte> sasquatch3213213: kubuntu,,,,,,,,  but waite till end of this month........  the newest will be out...........  3 yr support........
<usser> vince164: no problem
<sasquatch3213213> So is kubuntu the prettiest?
<usser> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<ere4si> !codecs | ripper666
<ubotu> ripper666: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrunagi> sasquatch3213213: in whos opinion
<Starnestommy> I've found the 32-bit version a bit slower than the 64-bit version
<ripper666>  tlhonmey: yea i though that but sould i just download them all\
<deuryte> sasquatch3213213: my advice??.........  load up ubuntu........  learn it.........  then go to kubuntu........." learn text commands
<nate77af> amenado-> how would I paste it? (sorry for being such a newb)
<Rael> I have mounted my windows partition but for some reason I cannot edit or delete any files on it. How can I fix this?
<qraebjoa> sasquatch3213213, test all =)
<sasquatch3213213> Is ubuntu more user friendly?
<Wrec> than what
<amenado> !pastebin | nate77af
<ubotu> nate77af: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sasquatch3213213> is ubuntu more user friendly then xubuntu or kubuntu?
<LordMetroid> no
<tlhonmey> ripper666:  get the ones you're likely to use.
<kruqnut> i get this error "mount: /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez already mounted or /abc busy" when trying to mount the dvice
<Wrec> they run off of the same basis of knowledge
<Roooty> sudo Hi, rsync isn't copying everything in my home directory (i.e. skype files) any suggestions of other software to use?
<Odd-rationale> sasquatch3213213: not. depends on your tastes
<Odd-rationale> *not really
<amenado> Rooty you put -a options?
<qraebjoa> kruqnut, how about umount abc ?
<kruqnut> ok
<sasquatch3213213> any suggestions to where I can go to really find what ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu are really about in terms of architecture and software and user ability?
<DellbuntuStudio5> sasquatch3213213: Kubuntu=Ubuntu only with the KDE environment    Edubuntu=Best for schools     UbuntuStudio=For people who wants to do multimedia a lot    Xbuntu= Runs nither Gnome or KDE. Best for Old PCs
<deuryte> sasquatch3213213: due to the nature of linux,  if you happen to get into trouble, kubuntu can be complex.......  aspecially to a newbe,  ubuntu is far less complicated althogh it is more text based, but is much easier to learn from and is more forgiving......
<larson9999> i'd say ubuntu and kubuntu are reasonably similar in user friendliness and xubuntu is just a tad bit behind
<tlhonmey> sasquatch:  ubuntu.com
<magnetron> Roooty: remember to use the -a option and don't use wild cards
<tlhonmey> sasquatch:  I believe I came across descriptions and screenshots there at one point.
<kruqnut> umount: abc: not mounted
<DellbuntuStudio5> I downloaded Compiz Fusion and now whenever I use it instead of Regular (Metacity) With an Internet App or open a window, it acts all weird.
<kruqnut> i got taht when trying to umount
<deus_> How can i recover files on an lvm partition?
<qraebjoa> kruqnut, then mount again ONCE
<LordMetroid> DellbuntuStudio5: How do you mean?
<Peaker> Hey, how do I disable updatedb?
<nate77af> amenado-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58047/ here are the results
<tlhonmey> DellbuntuStudio5:  On which version?
<kruqnut> same error
<qraebjoa> kruqnut, and cd abc
<deuryte> sasquatch3213213: these three types of linux are gaining world wide acceptance very fast,    just load up the ubuntu, 1st.........  learn
<Peaker> I never use updatedb/locate/these search facilities, but it slows me down horribly every day
<kruqnut> same thing
<Roooty> magnetron Thanks, I'll check out the man pages
<qraebjoa> kruqnut, hm dunno
<kruqnut> umount: abc: not mounted
<amenado> Peaker-> what indications do you have to point towards updatedb ?
<kruqnut> oops
<Peaker> Trying to get rid of the package containing updatedb yells at me that I must "know what I'm doing" because its an "essential package"
<kruqnut> ubuntu@ubuntu:/abc$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez /abc
<kruqnut> mount: /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez already mounted or /abc busy
<mrunagi> lol can someone write an imwheelrc script for me
<deuryte> CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WITH VIDEO DRIVERS???
<Peaker> amenado: every time my computer gets slow, I run top and see updatedb running, I sudo kill it and its fast again
<DellbuntuStudio5> Either the window shows the background picture (Window Decoration and border is still there) or the backgound gets messed up. On UbuntuStudio 7.10 Running Compiz 0.6.2
<__mikem> !caps | Peaker
<ubotu> Peaker: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<usser> Peaker: it is indeed many things depend on findutils
<Peaker> __mikem: please direct it to the right person
<amenado> Peaker-> top shows updatedb? really?
<kruqnut> will checking and repairing my filesystem make me lose data?
<Peaker> usser: What depends on it?
<DellbuntuStudio5> Deuryte: NO NNED TO SHOUT AT US! please wait
<Starnestommy> kruqnut: usually it won't
<Peaker> amenado: why is that surprising?
<tlhonmey> I'm rebuilding a machine for a friend, and it detects, but won't use the onboard USB or Ethernet.  It turns out that it's an AMD Opteron64 processor.  Is using the 64 bit version likely to solve this?
<DellbuntuStudio5> Either the window shows the background picture (Window Decoration and border is still there) or the backgound gets messed up. On UbuntuStudio 7.10 Running Compiz 0.6.2
<deuryte> WHAT DID YOU SAY????????
<Starnestommy> deuryte: what type of video card?
<deuryte> j/k
<LordMetroid> !caps | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amenado> Peaker-> because i never saw updatedb ever shows up on top ever
<Peaker> amenado: it runs once a day
<usser> Peaker: its like part of the second tier of linux, first being the kernel
<Peaker> amenado: for a while, indexing everything
<Peaker> (instead of indexing changes as they happen :-( )
<Rael> have mounted my windows  fat32 partition but for some reason I cannot edit or delete any files on it. How can I fix this?
<amenado> nate77af-> those  /dev/sda5 and sda6 ?
<deuryte> i have a ati 9200 se, just loaded ubuntu gutsy.....  still running on vesa drivers........
<Rael> this is my fstab http://www.pastebin.org/22032
<DellbuntuStudio5> deuryte: What card? Is it ATi or (g)Navida? IS it diffrent?
<DellbuntuStudio5> brb
<usser> Rael: where did you mount it?
<Peaker> usser: It should be observing for file system changes instead of scanning the entire thing every day
<amenado> Peaker yes i know, but those normally runs at 4:02 AM
<deuryte> DellbuntuStudio5: ati  radeon 9200se
<Rael> ./mnt/windows
<tlhonmey> Rael:  in the add-remove applications, search for ntfs.  there's a utility.
<Peaker> usser: What depends on that part of the tier? apt-get remove here doesn't imply anything else would need to be removed too
<amenado> Peaker maybe change your cron to run it while you are asleep?
<Peaker> amenado: And I'm awake in funny hours :)
<Rael> its notntfs
<Rael> its fat 32
<Peaker> amenado: there's no hour in which I am always asleep
<amenado> Peaker then run the cron at non-funny hours
<tlhonmey> Rael:  It should just read it then...  How did you mount it?
<nate77af> amenado-> yes I noticed when I ran mount the first time that they were actually listed twice... sda5 is working now with bnp but sda6 is not showing...
<amenado> Peaker anyhow, there is the /etc/updatedb.conf
<forstrongest> hello
<Rael> mount -t vfat
<tlhonmey> Peaker:  set it to run with minimum priority.
<tlhonmey> Rael and you ran that as root?
<usser> Rael: try sudo chown -R <yourname>:<yourname> /mnt/windows
<Peaker> tlhonmey: does low priority affect its disk I/O performance, and its making lots of disk noise too?
<amenado> nate77af-> umm can you man mount and look at those mask..i cant recall what they signify.. fmask and dmask
<Rael> yeah the drive is mounted fine
<tlhonmey> Peaker:  hmmm...  I've never tested that.
<Peaker> Rael: There are the mount options: uid,gid  to specify which uid,gid all the files there have
<amenado> nate77af-> those sda5 and sda6 are what external usb drives?
<forstrongest> i'm newer herer
<forstrongest> how to install a Application?
<Peaker> Rael: you can set those to be your uid,gid
<tlhonmey> Rael:  sudo -i to root and then see if you can read it.
<Starnestommy> forstrongest: use system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Peaker> usser: So, what bad effects does removing findutils have? Why is it an "essential package"?
<ubuntufreak> I get an error when i start my Ubuntu 7.10 system like this http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6513/gnomeerrorbs7.pn
<nate77af> amenado-> extended logical drives on the primary hard disk
<ubuntufreak> I get an error when i start my Ubuntu 7.10 system like this http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6513/gnomeerrorbs7.png
<amenado> nate77af-> they are showing up okay on the mount command, so what is the issue?
<Starnestommy> ubuntufreak: try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center
<tlhonmey> Peaker: Under System->Preferences->indexing preferences you can just turn it off.
<ubuntufreak> Starnestommy: Would try it now
<usser> Peaker: of the top of my head im not really sure what depends on it
<Peaker> tlhonmey: any kubuntu equivalent for my other machine?
<tlhonmey> Peaker: and it appears to watch your home directory.
<Peaker> tlhonmey: appearantly its big enough for it to thrash the disk for quite a while
<nate77af> amenado-> they wouldn't let me write files to them... but it seems that I've corrected my own problem... many thanks for your input :) I know how to use a pastebin now, lol
<tlhonmey> Peaker: I don't know.  I don't use kubuntu much.  It usually has the same options though, just organised differently.
<Peaker> tlhonmey: ok, thanks
<tlhonmey> Peaker:  give me a moment...
<Peaker> Rael: did you fix your problem?
<Vovk> So I'd like to get a samba server running for my friends and I to share files easily, but I have no clue where to begin :) I've installed ubuntu server edition on a suitable machine and I've installed gnome and Xchat on it (so that I can look at wikis and ask for help :D )  I also chose "Samba" from the list of apps when installing server edition.  anyway, now that I have a basic setup, where do I go from here? do I need to install any m
<Vovk> ore samba config things? How do I make sure my new network is secure? are there any good guides on this online?
<melanie> ok so my titlebars are disappearing, i'm guessing from compiz running.  desktop effects are DISABLED.
<amenado> nate77af-> i dont know, it seems common, when we do it by ourselves, it dont work, but the moment someone else kind of point out things, suddenly things works..am speaking from experience
<tlhonmey> Peaker: the program is named tracker-preferences.  try typing that in a shell.
<heartsblood> I'm having trouble printing to a cups server on a mac.  When I use the gnome-printer config utility and manually enter my printers network address, jobs are automatically filed as "completed" (according to the cups web page) but the jobs never show up inside the osx print que.  However If I select "Detect lan printers" from the gnome-printer utility it first gives me an error about port 631 being opened up on my box but
<heartsblood> it then shortly finds the printer on the mac and by using that printer I can send jobs to the server fine.  After reviewing the properties of the 2 entires they're both using nearly identical setup information, the only outstanding differences being that the printer using autodetect has fewer print options. (yes both are using the exact same driver) But I still can't print from the printer I manually added.  Could anybod
<heartsblood> y explain what could cause this?
<nate77af> amenado-> have a great weekend!
<amenado> nate77af-> likewise to you
<ubuntufreak> Starnestommy: Am i suppose to restart the machine after installing it ?
<Peaker> tlhonmey: its part of tracker-search-tool, appearantly not a part of kubuntu
<melanie> "sudo metacity --replace" is the only way to fix it, but adding it to my startup didn't fix the problem after reboot.  i have to do that evertime (as root) after reboot  or else i have no title bars and no open windows in the taskbar.
<Starnestommy> ubuntufreak: just hit ctrl+alt+backspace and it'll restart the desktop manager
<qraebjoa> rebooot is goood
<ubuntufreak> Starnestommy: OK
<kruqnut> ok so im trying to mount a partition(2 hard drives) on an intel softRAID
<Vovk> anyone here know where I could find a good guide to setting up a samba network?
<kruqnut> i keep getting errors in my path and im not sure what to make of them
<Rael> nope not yet
<Rael> I am trying to edit my fstab file
<tlhonmey> Peaker:  dang.  I guess kubuntu uses something completely different then.  Browse the menu I guess.
<Peaker> tlhonmey: will do, thanks
<kruqnut> i installed dmraid
<kruqnut> then when i try to mount, i get ubuntu@ubuntu:/abc$ sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez /abc
<kruqnut> mount: /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez already mounted or /abc busy
<Rael> what does under GROUPID and USERID in fstab?
<solexious> [Q] How can i control volume with the command line?
<decay> i have to boot ubuntu by passing the 'noapic' paremeter or else it won't boot. is this normal?
<usser> Rael: the user and group id you want the files in mounted directory to be owned by
<IndyGunFreak> melanie: there was an issue w/ that when i tried compiz back with feisty, and its correctable, but i don't remember how.. ask in #compiz-fusions
<amenado> Rael come again?
<ubuntufreak> Starnestommy: Thanks :) Got my GDM working
<DellbuntuStudio5> back
<tlhonmey> decay: depending on your hardware, yes.  that's why the option is there.
<melanie> IndyGunFreak, the problem is i want to remove compiz and use metacity permanently... how can i do that?  compiz seems to be too tightly integrated into 7.10...
<crazedwalrus> solexious -- try aumix
<Rael> so if I set my login in there does that mean I cant edit the mounted partition
<IndyGunFreak> melanie: turn desktop effectsoff?
<decay> tlhonmey: it just doesnt feel right =]
<IndyGunFreak> *off?
<DellbuntuStudio5> Back to my Problem: I downloaded Compiz Fusion and now whenever I use it instead of Regular (Metacity) With an Internet App or open a window, it acts all weird. Either the window shows the background picture (Window Decoration and border is still there) or the backgound gets messed up. On UbuntuStudio 7.10 Running Compiz 0.6.2
<solexious> ty
<usser> Rael: not sure I understand you
<melanie> IndyGunFreak, they are off
<decay> Anyone here got a bcm43xx wireless modem to work?
<tlhonmey> melanie: in 7.10 I think it goes to metacity if you turn the desktop effects off.
<IndyGunFreak> melanie: well then if they are off, one would think you shoul have titlebars.
<melanie> tlhonmey, the desktop effects are off
<melanie> IndyGunFreak, tlhonmey it's the first thing i check after a reboot.
<DellbuntuStudio5> Melanie: If you have Compiz: Make sure Windows Decorations is  turned On.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, sorry, no logical answer for that one
<DellbuntuStudio5> Back to my Problem: I downloaded Compiz Fusion and now whenever I use it instead of Regular (Metacity) With an Internet App or open a window, it acts all weird. Either the window shows the background picture (Window Decoration and border is still there) or the backgound gets messed up. On UbuntuStudio 7.10 Running Compiz 0.6.2
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, i don't want to use compiz.  seems 7.10 doesn't give me a choice tho, i haven't been able to remove it.
<mrunagi> inwheel makes no sense
<fastfinger> K, can't fix this, might as well format
<decay> how do i find out which chipset version my wireless modem has?
<usser> Rael: how you setting uid and gid in fstab?
<mrunagi> decay lspci
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: Press Alt+F2 (Without the +)  and type metacity --replace
<mrunagi> oh wait modem i dunno
<silverblade> probably a silly question... if i install Ubuntu on a HDD on one pc and then move it into another pc, with the hdd being the only one in the pc, on the first master... it will "just work", wont it?
<Rael> does this look ok /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0
<mrunagi> silverblade: i believe you have to recompile the kernel
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, that works (when i run it as root) but i want something that persists past a reboot.  if i reboot, titlebars are gone again.
<usser> Rael: yea looks about right
<silverblade> mrunagi: why would that be necessary?
<XtatX> need tech support for installing on a crappy laptop without a cd/dvd drive using vmware with full hard disk acess... anyone think they can help?
<decay> mrunagi: thanks!
<Rael> cool ty
<mrunagi> silverblade: because the hardware has changed?
<mrunagi> silverblade: i dont really know im just guessing
<DellbuntuStudio5> Melanie: Did you install Ubuntu using Wubi?
<silverblade> does anyone else know?
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, certainly not
<tlhonmey> XtatX:  can you use a USB CD Drive?
<decay> mrunagi: what about kernel version?
<mrunagi> someone write me an imwheel script to change desktops with the side button =(
<Vovk> How can I switch from a dynamic DHCP ip adress to a static one?
<XtatX> im using a mounted image file through vmware
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, ubuntu 7.10 alternate disc.
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: ok
<silverblade> basically i want to set up Ubuntu on a HDD in one PC, then travel half way across the country and slip that HDD into a machine.
<usser> Vovk: what do you mean?
<cool_> ha
<jramsey> anyone know the sql command to reset a password?
<XtatX> i have problems with the graphic installer... is there a text based?
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: are you booting to external HDD?
<mrunagi> XtatX: !alternate
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, no
<Vovk> usser: I'm trying to set up a server, but right now my IP address is dynamic... won't this be a problem if people try to connect?
<XtatX> tnx
<DellbuntuStudio5> ok.......
<tlhonmey> XtatX:  yes.  choose the alternate when downloading.
<XtatX> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<XtatX> shit
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, P-ATA
<XtatX> my bad
<DellbuntuStudio5> ok
<DellbuntuStudio5> hmm......
<usser> Vovk: yes, servers are usually set to use static Ip
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, there's no way to "permanently" replace the wm with metacity?
<Vovk> usser: when I installed it automatically set to dynamic. is there any way I can change this?
<usser> Vovk: but you have to know your network settings to set it correctly
<tlhonmey> jramsey:  depends.  What kind of sql database?
<usser> Vovk: yea sure
<melanie> i'd like to know the underlying problem here, why is this occuring.  what does ubuntu use by default (instead of metacity) that is causing this.
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: Are you running a Dell? If you are, did ubuntu come installed on it? and i dont think so.
<Vovk> usser: I should be able to find what I need
<thinkpaduser> can i condense all desktop space down to certain dimensions in xorg.conf?  i have this broken 24" LCD panel that is busted only on the right 5" or so- can i use only the other portion of it?
<jramsey> tlhonmey, joomla database when i installed joomla
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, no, this is not a dell.  dude, i didn't get a dell sorry.
<amenado> heartsblood, I do not know muc about apparmor, this maybe be causing your issues with cups...
<usser> Vovk: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<DellbuntuStudio5> ok
<thinkpaduser> sort of like Xfce4's borders but set in xorg?
<usser> Vovk: to suit your needs, you generally need to specify address, netmask and default gateway
<XtatX> ok... what do you mean by !alternate
<Jahromeo> ? compiz
<tlhonmey> jramsey:  I have no experience with that.  most SQL databases store passwords in one of the system tables.  I would try a google search.
<Vovk> usser: ok thanks :)
<thinkpaduser> ? xorg
<jramsey> tlhonmey, ok txs
<Jahromeo> ! compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<qraebjoa> alternate cd is cool... it supports encryption
<tlhonmey> XtatX: when you download a CD image from the ubuntu site, there is a checkbox to choose the alternate, non-live cd.
<usser> Vovk: something like this http://pastebin.ca/925160
<tlhonmey> XtatX:  it has lots more options and supports more hardware.
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: So the desktop decrations (Titlebars, theme, etc.) Are gone when you reboot, and after you log in, you have to command metacity --replace. Is this correct?
<XtatX> k... will get that tnx... gonna chk usenet first
<tmcfulton> I uninstalled the package "python", which uninstalled EVERYTHING on my computer, can somebody tell me what to install to get all the core packages back?
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, i have to run that as root.  and the theme isn't so much gone... but all titlebars and window borders are gone, and running programs do not appear in the taskbar (where you minimize them to...)
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: Why are you running as root?
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, i have to run the "metacity --replace" command as root for it to stick for that session.
<Pasco> Hello, I am Japanese, and I can not wirte English quickly. But please let me ask a question.
<Roooty> Hi can someone recommend a reinstall guide for gutsy? (I screwed up my packages)
<tmcfulton> I uninstalled the package "python", which uninstalled EVERYTHING on my computer, can somebody tell me what to install to get all the core packages back?
<tlhonmey> tmcfulton:  that's a hard one.  try ubuntu-desktop.  No promises though.
<tmcfulton> okey
<jsteezey> tmcfulton: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> !jp | Pasco
<ubotu> Pasco: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jsteezey> dont ever uninstall python lol
<Pasco> I try to use debian on resolution 1360*768, but I could not.
<tlhonmey> don't ever just click ok without reading...
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: There is a problem that I cant help you with on your ubuntu. All I can say is reinstall ubuntu. I dont know anything else to help you.
<Pasco> There was only 1280*768.
<adaird> What can I do to fix the issue, where after installing 7.10 all you get is BusyBox at boot?
<usser> melanie: what's the problem?
<melanie> jsteezey, it tells you what packages it's going to remove... for some reason a lot of packages have "ubuntu-desktop" package marked for removal
<Roooty> BusyBox@Boot lol
<qraebjoa> klick [X] if you dont want to read :-)
<Pasco> Does ubuntu support 1360*768?
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, reinstall won't fix it.
<remirokosa1> lol
<remirokosa1> custom res = lolz
<adaird> After some reading around, I did the chksum test and the ISO is good...
<melanie> usser, my titlebars disappear.  "sudo metacity --replace" fixes it.  this is only for the session, however.
<Rael> I'm having trouble saving my fstab...I did sudo gedit fstab but gedit will not let me save the file....I tried doing su -l but that gives me an authentication error after putting in my password
<remirokosa1> did you lose a few rows of pixels?
<GiddyKong> hey how can i get apps to start on startup?
<trentster> hey all, can someone tell me why this command is not logging to the file I specified "  tail -f /var/log/auth.log | grep "Accepted password for root" >> /tmp/test.txt  "
<remirokosa1> you were just in debian channel
<heartsblood> #ubuntu-jp
<trentster> the file is just blank.....
<remirokosa1> take out on >
<remirokosa1> *one
<Pasco> there were some black vertical margine on left side of screen.
<usser> melanie: dissapear after you login or after some time of using your comp, does this happen seemengly random?
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: Sorry! Try to use a Live CD instead of an alternate. Are you running a Computer With a PowerPC porcessor? Or a Mac with Intel?
<icesword> i am running 7.10 in 100m ram,how to record all process running to a txt file
<qraebjoa> GiddyKong, check settings -> sessions
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, it's some weird processor i've never heard of before
<adaird> I take it from your reaction that this whole BusyBox business is not a big deal?
<DellbuntuStudio5> What's It called
<trentster> remirokosa1: still does not work....
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: What is the processor called?
<melanie> usser, after a reboot of the WM.  "sudo metacity --replace" fixes it until the user reboots/logs out and back in again.
<GiddyKong> thanks :D
<qraebjoa> :-D
<danielvieceli> hi!
<heartsblood> Pasco: #ubuntu-jp
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, i remember how to get it in kubuntu, how do you find it in gnome?
<icesword> i am running 7.10 in 100m ram,how to record all process running to a txt file
<Pasco> thank you mr heartsblood
<tlhonmey> melanie:  you're using Gnome?
<adaird> >.> come on guys, at least a hint?
<danielvieceli> were i can download WINE 9.56 for ubuntu?
<andatche> icesword: ps -aux > filename
<tlhonmey> danielvieceli:  winehq.org
<usser> melanie: are you sure compiz is not set to run at startup?
<melanie> tlhonmey, yes i'm using gnome.  plain ubuntu was the only thing that really worked... xubuntu was nice until the config files for the tray got all wonky.
<icesword> k
<melanie> usser, i've checked in the sessions.  is there another place i should check?
<danielvieceli> not have in wunehq.org
<robertc1985> that should be in package installer daniel
<danielvieceli> ok
<usser> melanie: its usually gets put there
<danielvieceli> i from brasil
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie:  System---->Preferences----->Hardware Infomation
<danh__> how do i get ask-ssh-passphrase to work when i log in ?
<jsteezey> icesword: ps -eaf
<danielvieceli> :P
<Draco> Personally I just redo all of KDM/GDM when I install stuff
<adaird> I have all day guys. :P
<tlhonmey> melanie:  if it's not running compiz in sessions, then what is it running?
<Draco> tlhonmey: metacity, mentioned earlier
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, i don't have that
<DellbuntuStudio5> Every ubuntu system does!!!!!!!!!
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie:=-O
<melanie> tlhonmey, i don't know.  i always  check after reboot if compiz is disabled and it is.  "sudo metacity --replace" fixes it.
<Jahromeo> hi guys I need some help wrt graphics on my new ubuntu 7.10 install - installed proprietry drivers - the nvidia-glx-new for my card as its nvidia 8400gs
<Draco> No, only ones which have ubuntu-desktop properly installed
<tlhonmey> melanie:  so it says metacity under Sessions-> current session, but is running compiz instead?
<adaird> Is there a conifg I missed somewhere during install? Because I kinda need this up and running...
<usser> Jahromeo: and?
<Jahromeo> but even tho it tells me drivers installed in the restricted drivers section ubuntu wants to use vesa- i know these drivers work as they worked when i had kubuntu installed
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: something is wrong with your computer. Waht is your computer make and model?
<Jahromeo> what gives?
<Draco> adaird: usually there is
<adaird> What do you think it might be?
<Draco> adaird: what seems missing?
<Draco> DellbuntuStudio5: melanie: no, nothing wrong with the computer if you don't want graphics accel or etc
<adaird> Not sure. I ran MDK5 and it checked out ok, the Live CD runs fine.
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, this is a custom built box.  the hardware is cheapo stuff.  the processor bearly needs a fan, it's an 800mhz thing that's designed for embedded applications.
<adaird> So I know its not a corrupt file.
<Draco> adaird: yeah, but what appears missing. as in what doesn't work?
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: Sorry! I don't know what the problem is! Sorry!
<DellbuntuStudio5> melanie: :'(
<adaird> Oh! Well, when I boot from HDD it shows up as BusyBox.
<DellbuntuStudio5> Back to my Problem: I downloaded Compiz Fusion and now whenever I use it instead of Regular (Metacity) With an Internet App or open a window, it acts all weird. Either the window shows the background picture (Window Decoration and border is still there) or the backgound gets messed up. On UbuntuStudio 7.10 Running Compiz 0.6.2
<melanie> DellbuntuStudio5, ok, thanks for trying.
<Draco> melanie: it's not hardware, just a misconfiguration likely
<melanie> Draco, ok. i'd love to figure out the underlying problem.  i think it's because 7.10 is set to use compiz/emerald by default
<Invisionfree> Ok, something seems to be up: I downloaded 7.10 desktop live CD, and when I try to boot, it just hangs. The MD5SUM is right, but it just hangs. Is it supposed to do this, or is something messed up?
<Jahromeo> hi guys I need some help wrt graphics on my new ubuntu 7.10 install - installed proprietry drivers - the nvidia-glx-new for my card as its nvidia 8400gs - but even tho it tells me drivers installed in the restricted drivers section ubuntu wants to use vesa- i know these drivers work as they worked when i had kubuntu installed
<bltrout> Anyone know which package has the man pages for emmintrin.h?
<Draco> melanie: well /usr/share/gdm etc probably has that. I use kdm, though
<adaird> Invisionfree: From what I understand you need to run the cdui-boot prog off the live cd first, which puts an instruction on the boot record to allow boot from Cd.
<adaird> Or, it may be that you simply have a damaged CD.
<tlhonmey> melanie:  except, that when you select none for visual effects, it's supposed to switch to metacity...
<nemesis256> hi, I just installed ubuntu in parallels mac, and for some reason apt-get won't work. something as simple as emacs won't get installed.  It says it couldn't find the package.
<Invisionfree> adaird, I'm confused, what do you mean? :[
<decay> ubuntu is not recognizing when i put a USB stick in (its a laptop, i boot with noapic paremeter). what should i do
<adaird> Draco: Have any ideas on this whole BusyBox deal?
<melanie> nope
<ethereality> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712461 please help!
<adaird> Invisionfree: I am still learning this, so I am just giving you what I know.
<qraebjoa> Invisionfree, it does not hang i guess... just wait 5 mins
<ethereality> update manager error
<usser> Jahromeo: did you restart after installing them? anyhow sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.back then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for vesa in the Device section, replace it with nvidia and try to restart x server if it throws you into text mode do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf and we will think about it more
<Draco> adaird: has it started booting and you get busybox instead of a login prompt?
<adaird> Correct.
<Draco> adaird: what happens when you exit, ctrl-d it?
<tlhonmey> melanie:  I'm assuming you've tried turning the visual effects on and then back off again.
<Invisionfree> qraebjoa, why? Is it a new feature or something? It usually never used to on my 6.10
<Jahromeo> usser i didnt restart pc but i did restart x via ctrl+alt+bckspace
<adaird> Draco: ctrl-d? Sorry, I am a n00b when it comes to this stuff. I just started into Linux cuz I am sick of MS.
<qraebjoa> they disabled some framebuffer thingy... dont know exactly
<phax> I am getting an error when trying to install anything which requires kernel-headers, because dpkg is returning an error code. there is a warning that the running kernel version does not match the kernel headers but /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic which is what i am uname -r shows, any help is appreciated
<melanie> tlhonmey, uhm... no?  i don't think this crappy VIA integrated card can/should handle it
<adaird> Draco: Do you mean ctrl-alt-del?
<Draco> adaird: ctrl-d is 'end of file', you can use "exit" as well
<usser> Jahromeo: oh I see, in terminal do sudo modprobe nvidia and then restart x agaig
<Draco> adaird: or enter, ctrl-d, sometimes it takes enter before.
<adaird> I wil try, hand on.
<Invisionfree> Whats this wubi-cdboot thing?
<adaird> Draco: It acknoledges the command but loops back into BusyBox.
<usser> Jahromeo: check your xorg.conf though too see if it uses nvidia instead of vesa
<qraebjoa> Invisionfree, ATi ?
<tlhonmey> melanie:  it won't run anything the card can't handle.  I use it on a crappy intel onboard when I want to show off.  Sucks a lot of processor power though.
<Jahromeo> ok restarting x usser - lets see if it works thanks
<Draco> adaird: what messages appeared?
<nemesis256> hi, I just installed ubuntu, and for some reason apt-get won't work. something as simple as emacs won't get installed.  It says it couldn't find the package.
<nemesis256> sudo apt-get install emacs is correct right?
<adaird> Draco: "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built in shell (ash)"
<IndyGunFreak> nemesis256: if you have a GUI, just search synaptic, it likely you just have the package name wrong
<Draco> adaird: that's IT?
<adaird> Yes. :(
<adaird> Draco: Well, it also has the initramfs prompt.
<tlhonmey> nemesis:  your problem is probably that it can't get to where it thinks the package is.  Is your network up?
<Draco> adaird: I'm thinking a few kernel messages would appear
<Invisionfree> qraebjoa, so I should let it try and run while I head to the restroom?
<adaird> Draco: Me too, but its totally leaving me in the dark.
<Draco> adaird: initramfs _prompt_?
<nemesis256> yeah it is, I mean I can get to google
<thirdy> My new Ubuntu installation is hanging especially when using large programs like ff, I even when using opera. What could be possibly causing my system to hang? My XP installation never hanged. I have 256ram, 128vram, 1.4Ghz Athlon XP
<adaird> Draco: " (initramfs) _ "
<Invisionfree> Oh god, it might  be something to do with the extremely large fingerprint on my CD too, qraebjoa. :P
<tlhonmey> nemesis:  do you have a GUI?
<nemesis256> says I have the latest of synaptic
<nemesis256> yes
<qraebjoa> Invisionfree, jup, or edit grub (ESC, E, add nosplash to the kernel line)
<adaird> Draco: I have it running right now.
<tlhonmey> nemesis:  sudo synaptic
<thirdy> My new Ubuntu 7.10 installation is hanging especially when using large programs like ff, I even when using opera. What could be possibly causing my system to hang? My XP installation never hanged. I have 256ram, 128vram, 1.4Ghz Athlon XP
<adaird> Draco: A freind of mine mentioned that GRUB should appear. It doesnt. That likely has something to do with it.
<Draco> adaird: were there any odd messages which appeared during installation?
<pyrak> is it possible to connect to my router from outisde my LAN, after i configure the router to forward http to a LAN computer
<adaird> Draco: No, everything went off without a hitch.
<qraebjoa> Invisionfree, and delete quiet splash, then press b to boot
<tlhonmey> nemesis:  synaptic's error messages are usually easier to interpret.
<Draco> adaird: grub will appear, or else you don't have grub installed, at least properly
<usser> pyrak: to connect to your computer you mean not router?
<FFEMTcJ> how much space should i allocate for swap
<adaird> Draco: Maybe its GRUB incognito. Dunno.
<kruqnut> ok i rebooted to start with a fresh boot of live cd
<thirdy> adaird, make sure that your bios is set to boot hd0
<Draco> adaird: is the disc in the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> FFEMTcJ: 2-2.5x your memory
<kruqnut> i installed dmraid, and ntfs configuration tool
<storm-ze1> I'm looking for kfirewall... does anyone know how I can get it?
<mohamed_> hello all, i installed ubuntu server on old pc and adjust it well but when i reboot i get error message " kernel panic - not syncing : vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) " anyone can help me fix this ?
<decay> how do i upgrade kernel?
<storm-ze1> !kfirewall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfirewall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kruqnut> i ran partition manager, saw the drive and the name
<usser> pyrak: yes it is possible its just that many ISP's block incoming http(80) traffic
<adaird> Draco: Disc? No. Should I have the Live CD on first boot from HDD?
<kruqnut> i went to mount it
<FFEMTcJ> so if i have 2 gb memory, i should do between 4-5 gb?
<Draco> adaird: no
<tlhonmey> FFEMTcjJ:  correct.
<lcuk> what happens if i allocate too much swap?   will my computer slow down or will it just practically never run out of memory?
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<IndyGunFreak> FFEMTcJ: yes
<pyrak> usser, no, i did in fact mean router.  i want to configure port forwarding from outside my LAN
<nemesis256> the list in synaptic is rather small, I don't see emacs.  Is that what I have installed or what's available?
<thirdy> IndyGunFreak, My new Ubuntu 7.10 installation is hanging especially when using large programs like ff, I even when using opera. What could be possibly causing my system to hang? My XP installation never hanged. I have 256ram, 128vram, 1.4Ghz Athlon XP
<tlhonmey> lcuk:  too much robs you of disk space, but it shouldn't slow things down.  This isn't windows.
<adaird> My BIOS is set to boot from CD, then HDD 0, then HDD 1, then network.
<Draco> adaird: how a kernel is running without grub installed, I don't know
<tlhonmey> nemesis256:  You probably don't have the right repositories set.
<kruqnut> i still get this error : mount: /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez already mounted or /raid busy
<nemesis256> how do I get them?
<usser> pyrak: if your router supports it then yes, router maintanence port usually set to something other than 80 for linksys its 8080
<lcuk> tlhonmey, with 100s of gb in even the cheapest drive nowadays, its not a problem to simply tell people "as much as you want but not less than 2x actual memory"
<adaird> Draco: You got me. On start up, it asks me if I want to run Windows or Ubuntu-Linux and it has a timer. I am pretty sure thats not GRUB.
<usser> pyrak: so if u forward 80 port you still should be able to access your router at 8080
<Draco> adaird: oh, that's the default grub setup, so yeah
<tlhonmey> nemesis256:  under settings in Synaptic choose repositores.
<adaird> Draco: So we ruled that out. Good.
<Draco> adaird: use e to edit that line and remove quiet or whatever
<icesword> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nemesis256> what do I check in the settings?
<tlhonmey> Icuk:  I do believe I just said something like that...
<pyrak> usser, perfect.  that's the kind of solution i was looking for.  it doesn't seem to work right now, but perhaps i need to somehow enable it from the router config
<adaird> Draco: Eh? There isnt anyplace to type when in that menu. Do I just highlight the option and hit "e"?
<pyrak> usser, i'm on a wrt54g (linksys)
<melanie> so selecting "normal effects" gave me an error that it couldn't run compiz... and the titlebars came back.  i rebooted... and they were still there!  magic!
<Draco> adaird: yes
<FFEMTcJ> should the root be ext3?
<adaird> Draco: Ok, I will reboot and give it a shot.
<lcuk> yer i just noticed after i posted, my bad - its goin a bit quick in here
<Draco> adaird: chances are the install was botched
<usser> pyrak: remote management is turned off by default as its not considered safe with default password not set
<qraebjoa> FFEMTcJ, yes
<tlhonmey> melanie:  probably when you turned it off the first time, it didn't turn it all off.
<FFEMTcJ> ty again
<usser> pyrak: its in administration tab
<melanie> tlhonmey, i guess not.  it was always off, i'd go to select it off and it would always be off.
<pyrak> usser, found it.  thanks
<adaird> Draco: I am nearly positive this isnt GRUB now.
<tlhonmey> nemesis:  choose repositories, and just select them all.
<icesword> how to install that sysv-rc?
<Draco> adaird: also I had a problem where Linux appeared to boot and got to that point, but Linux was not on the boot drive. the Linux drive blew up without me noticing that as the culprit
<IndyGunFreak> whats the terminal command to find my IP address
<Starnestommy> IndyGunFreak: ifconfig
<Pelo> icesword, search in synaptic
<nemesis256> ok, I think that worked
<icesword> ip addr
<nemesis256> thanks
<tlhonmey> melanie:  that's probably an install error then.  It knew it couldn't handle it, but didn't turn it all off.
<IndyGunFreak> Starnestommy: thanks
<adaird> Draco: Not only did the e thing not work, but "For troubleshooting and advanced startup options for windows, press F8" is at the bottom of my screen.
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, I went to that site after you had disconnected and the "ball" bouncing was not smooth at all - the balls didn't even show some of the time
<Draco> adaird: okay, turn off quiet
<qraebjoa> IndyGunFreak, try also route.. :-)
<adaird> Draco: I would say something didnt install proper.
<Draco> adaird: um, yeah, that's the NT bootloader
<melanie> tlhonmey, hrm.  either way, i'm glad it's off.  i'd like to file a bug about it, but i have no idea how to file this kind of bug lol
<nemesis256> I have another question.  Is compiz fusion default with gusty?
<melanie> i don't really know what the problem is
<adaird> Draco: Right.
<Draco> adaird: it shouldn't even ask if you want to run Ubuntu.
<Pwhdavey> (Gutsy) How do I download the Python drivers for Chess in 3D?
<adaird> Draco: format partition and reinstall?
<Draco> adaird: if it is, it probably can't boot the kernel
<tlhonmey> nemesis256:  do your windows wobble?
<mohamed_> i installed ubuntu server on old pc and adjust it well but when i reboot i get error message " kernel panic - not syncing : vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) " anyone can help me fix this ?
<tlhonmey> nemesis256:  if they do, then you're using compiz.
<nemesis256> they're not, that's why I'm asking
<Draco> adaird: probably, or well install the boot loader onto disk 1 (where windows is)
<amenado> mohamed_-> one time or all the time? if one time, reboot again
<adaird> Draco: Boot windows and then run the installer off of the Live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, If you install chess with synaptic then you should already have everything it needs.
<Draco> adaird: no, don't run the installer in windows
<mohamed_> amenado, all time i can't boot to the system
<tlhonmey> nemesis256: it's installed by default, but not turned on.
<lwizardl> hi
<adaird> Draco: @.@
<nemesis256> ic
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: I have Chess, but it needs Open GL Python stuff to run in 3D view.
<nemesis256> is compiz --replace supposed to start it?
<amenado> mohamed_-> what is the specs of your old pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, How did you install it
<adaird> Draco: Is there a way I can clean the HDDs and install Ubuntu standalone?
<tlhonmey> nemesis256:  it's controlled in system->preferences->appearance
<nemesis256> ah ok
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: I never installed anything!
<lwizardl> anyone know where I can get the mhz-mp3 encoder for ripperX?
<tlhonmey> nemesis256:  under visual effcts
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: Chess came with 7.10 by default.
<soulburner_> uhm my xchat is beeping everytime i hit a key
<soulburner_> anyone know what is going on
<Draco> adaird: might want to ask your friend how to get grub installed. it's not exactly the same for every computer
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, So you need to get your video drivers correctly installed
<adaird> Draco: How would you go about it?
<mohamed_> amenado,  is hp vectra p3 733 128 ram, , hdd 40G  ubuntu 7.10 server
<tlhonmey> nemesis256: if you want more control over what it does, there is a control application available in applications-> add-remove.  search for compiz.
<eeepcsx66> hey
<Pwhdavey> OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings are what I need.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nemesis256> ok, thanks
<adaird> Draco: I am using a eMachine with a celeron and 768MB ram, 2 40GB HDDs.
<Draco> adaird: use repair mode, mount hard drive, chroot in, run grub-install /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<adaird> Draco: I dont know what any of that means. :(
<amenado> mohamed_-> maybe your install did not complete correctly...just one hard disk right?
<Draco> adaird: exactly
<Draco> adaird: why I said ask someone who can actually see the system. I can't
<adaird> Draco: Ok. Thanks alot for your help.
 * Pwhdavey is installing CCSM :)
<Dr_willis> hook up a web cam and point it at the system. :) heh
<tekteen> anyone know how to get the virtual terminals (the thing you get when you type crtl+alt+f1) to have the right dimensions? The curses program elinks is cut off when not using X.
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings are what I need.
<Newbie_Help> hey room
<tekteen> hi
<qraebjoa> tekteen, ati or nvidia?
<tekteen> qraebjoa: nvidia
<Dr_willis> tekteen,  ive seen issues witht he consoles when using the framebuffer, or perhaps you need to tweak the framebuffer with the fbset command.
<mohamed_> amenado, yes one only and installation i think complate because after finishing i reboot once and can access the server from the network, what i make only is install ndiswrapper
<Draco> monitor adjustment?
<Newbie_Help> need hlp installing a program
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, I see that when you try to enable 3d in the preinstalled chess
<tekteen> ok
 * Pwhdavey is liking his first Linux experiments, but he needs a helping hand for the first parts :)
<tekteen> I will look into that
<Newbie_Help> recommend channel or help here?
<Starnestommy> tekteen: you might need to enable the framebuffer
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah
<amenado> tekteen-> the curses program should handle that..nothing you can set outside i believe
<Starnestommy> Newbie_Help: just ask here
<Pwhdavey> That is what I am trying to enable.
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  ive neever been able to get the 3d chess thing to actually be 3d. :) it does play chess nicely in 2d.
<mohamed_> amenado, i try to think about fstab configuration and Grub maybe this is the problem but i don't know how to fix it
<Newbie_Help> ok ty dloaded a package and installed
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  like the last 2 releases. its never worked.
<Newbie_Help> *freeciv* <-- nineties geek
<amenado> mohamed_-> try to re-install once more, just for your practice..
<Newbie_Help> and it installed
<psychoman> what's the whole export command to add a path in env?
<Newbie_Help> but didn't add any icons
<Newbie_Help> the files are there
<Newbie_Help> but can't start program
<mohamed_> amenado, thx, i will do it
<Newbie_Help> did it mis-install?
<Draco> Newbie_Help: did you try running "freeciv"?
<Starnestommy> Newbie_Help: what happens when you try to start it from the terminal?
<Pwhdavey> I just installed Compiz Manager - whoa. I don't know where to start. ;)
<Newbie_Help> the only file called freeciv is a txt file
<Dr_willis> psychoman,  export PATH=$PATH:new/bits/here
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427997    suggests trying brutal chess instead
<psychoman> ok ty
<Draco> Newbie_Help: err, freeciv<tab>
<Newbie_Help> <tab>
<Newbie_Help> ?
<Starnestommy> Newbie_Help: the tab key\
<Newbie_Help> what is the file extention for executable files in Linux?
<Newbie_Help> could search like that
<Draco> Newbie_Help: none
<Newbie_Help> well tha's handy
<Draco> Newbie_Help: as most other files
<Newbie_Help> oh oh oh you mean there's no extention
<Newbie_Help> got it ;S
<Newbie_Help> hmmm
<Draco> Newbie_Help: yeah, civclient, hehe
<Newbie_Help> truly?
<Newbie_Help> ok i'll retry thanks for help
<Newbie_Help> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Dr_willis> extensions are such a MS sort of thing..
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, Did you install ccsm as well
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: I'll pass on Brutal.
<Vovk> is there a way to join separate workgroups to share files? I'd like to have a shared folder with my friends, but I don't want them to have access to my dad and mums shared folder
<Newbie_Help> well it's handy way identify file function
<kruqnut> I am trying to mount a raid disk, already ntfs formatted, i need to delete the windows system files off it because i am having problems reinstalling windows onto it,I installed dmraid, but i cant get the volume to mount(it shows up on the computer explorer app)
<Draco> especially because if .exe meant executable, how do you know if it's ELF, Mach-O, PE, etc.
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: I just installed CCSM. Looks good. But I don't know how to play with these effects after enabling them. ;)
<kruqnut> \(and in gnome partition editor)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, system  pref  advanced
<iShock> qraebjoa: It didn't work.
<qraebjoa> MS bought DOS = Dirty Operating System :-P ... dunno if they had extensions at this time
<Dr_willis> Pwhdavey,   Yep ccsm is a bit complex.. thats why its not installed by default.
<iratik> i just installed wine, and I can't open any exe files... is there a getting started tutorial for wine on gutsy ?
<qraebjoa> iShock, what?
<iShock> Oh
<kruqnut> when i do fdisk -l it shows both hard drives, and 1 partition on sda1, then it also says /dev/sdb does not contain a valid filesystem
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: I know, I was in there.
<kruqnut> is my file system messed up?
<Jack_Sparrow> iratik, go to terminal.. type  wine notepad
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to enable them, but don't know how to press keys so it will do the effects.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, YOu want to enable the cube for starters
<iratik> Jack_Sparrow... notepad is the program included in the install... that runs fine
<Pwhdavey> "Rotate Cube"?
<iratik> Jack_Sparrow: but when I mount my windows volume and go to say... calc.exe ... that doesn't run
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, ctrl alt   left mouse button and move mouse
<Invisionfree> qraebjoa: I left it go for like 10 minutes, it didn't run. How can I check to make sure it isn't messed up?
<kruqnut> http://pastebin.com/d351278fd
<Jack_Sparrow> iratik, It dosent work tat way..  try asking in #Winehq
<kruqnut> thats the link to the fdisk -l command output
<qraebjoa> did you edit the grub boot loader config at startup ?
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: That is so cool!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Invisionfree> I didn't edit anything :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, if you go to the actions tab on effects you can see the keys to enable or kill it
<lando_> anyone know where to get 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kruqnut> when i do fsck it says filesystem busy etc etc
<FFEMTcJ> my install seems to have stopped at 5%  - its been there for 10 minutes... did i break it?
<kruqnut> if i can't mount the filesystem, how could it be busy?
<Invisionfree> qraebjoa?
<Jack_Sparrow> kruqnut, avoid fsck on a mounted drive
<cens0red> iceape is way better than firefox
<pablocpg> i have a problem with pidgin
<Pwhdavey> What key is "Super"?
<Jack_Sparrow> win
<pablocpg> the issue is when i add a concact, the other person doesn't receive my invitation
<pablocpg> ?
<pablocpg> somebody knows?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | pablocpg
<ubotu> pablocpg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qraebjoa> Invisionfree, press ESC while booting, press e, press arrow-key-down once (kernel), press e, remove quiet, add nosplash, press enter, press b to boot
<Sidney> ubuntu-br
<Invisionfree> Say wha..?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sidney,  /j #Ubuntu-br
<Invisionfree> qraebjoa, you mean once I select Boot from CD?
 * Invisionfree scratches head
<qraebjoa> do you see a countdown while booting?
<Invisionfree> I see nothing
<qraebjoa> before nothing ? :-D
<Invisionfree> I press enter at "Boot or install Ubuntu"
<Invisionfree> And it hangs right there
<Newbie_Help> how do i select a file in the terminal interface?
<Newbie_Help> just type it?
<Newbie_Help> no "run' or anything?
<qraebjoa> Invisionfree, its not installed yet ?
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, how to search "sysv-rc"from the command line,like sudo apt-get what
<FFEMTcJ> my install seems to have stopped at 5%  - its been there for 15 minutes... did i break it?
<kruqnu1> oops disconnected
<BSG75> anyone know what to modprobe for an Intel 82573V gigabit ethernet card? or what command will rescan my ethernet controller?
<FFEMTcJ> Do I need to reboot and try again?
<Newbie_Help> Draco?
<Pwhdavey> Water won't turn off with Shift+F8 :(
<Newbie_Help> craptastic
<Newbie_Help> someone anyone help me <sigh>
<kruqnu1> anyways i keep getting a device already mounted or directory busy error when trying to mount my raid volume
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree, at start or install try this...  F6  then remove the words quiet and splash and add noapic apci=off   and veryfy that bios has apci off  (Power management)
<kruqnu1> i missed what anyone replied
<psychoman> shift+f9 turns on or off water with me at default
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Newbie_Help
<ubotu> Newbie_Help: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jsteezey> BSG75: if you have the driver/modules isntalled just reboot
<Newbie_Help> ok ty... How do you select a file to run in the Terminal ap?  Is there a command or do you just type file name?
<qraebjoa>  ./file
<BSG75> I just modprobed e1000 .. rebooting
<jsteezey> also
<jsteezey> put e1000 in etc/modules
<Vovk> how can I configure shared folders to be in separate workgroups?
<icesword> how could i uninstall openoffice totally,"sudo apt-get remove openoffice"
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbie_Help, normally just type the name of the program, if it is a bash script etc you ./file  or bash file  or python file
<googlingtingwana> icesword, use purge instead of remove
<Vovk> icesword: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice?
<iShock> qraebjoa, I tried what you said: When I hit e and down arrow, it didn't do anything :S
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword, Careful if it is part of a meta-package it will want to pull out more than just office
<icesword> googlingtingwana, you mean sudo apt-get purge openoffice
<orange1976> is the correct room in order to get some help with openoffice?
<kruqnu1> lol
<kruqnu1> i got it!
<googlingtingwana> icesword, yes
<kruqnu1> yay
<Jack_Sparrow> orange1976, to a degree yes, but oo has their own channel
<icesword> orange1976, ???
<qraebjoa> <Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree, at start or install try this...  F6  then remove the words quiet and splash and add noapic apci=off   and veryfy that bios has apci off  (Power management)
<kruqnu1> lol instead of sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez /media/raid
<Pwhdavey> Jack_Sparrow: What are some critical drivers/programs I should install while I have a working Internet connection?
<kruqnu1> i had to do sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_hjdeaacb_Terabytez1 /media/raid
<kruqnu1> just add a 1 to the end i guess lol
<orange1976> jack: what is that channel?
<CokeNCode> ah yes
<iShock> How do I do that last little bit qraebjoa?
<CokeNCode> i will never flash my bios willy nilly again
<Jack_Sparrow> Pwhdavey, WHatever you think you want..
<CokeNCode> that's 270 bucks i'll never get back ... new motherboard and chip
<googlingtingwana> icesword, you may also want to follow that command with sudo apt-get autoremove, which cleans up any dependencies that were brought in
<Jack_Sparrow> CokeNCode, there is a place online that will repair that for you for about $75
<icesword> googlingtingwana, yeah,thank you indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife just got home, time for me to go make nice.  Everyone enjoy their evening/day
<proprietarysucks> who wants to learn linux scripting, I'm bored I'll teach you
<Pwhdavey> Thanks Jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<psychoman>   is there a way to get a program to start up when you log in?
<proprietarysucks> yes there is
<psychoman> how?
<psychoman> script?
<rA> hey guys... i killed my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf. does somebody know how to restore the one which was installed by apt-get?
<qraebjoa> psychoman, settings -> sessions
<psychoman> ok i c
<proprietarysucks> rA: uninstall it and reinstall it?
<psychoman> ty
<proprietarysucks> man ubuntu is so gui I can barely stick with it
<rA> proprietarysucks, i need to keep the rest of the files as they are ... any other methods?
<nitronic> Hi there, is there any place where the outputs of init start up scripts are logged? i seem to be having problems in getting one of my daemons to run on boot
<proprietarysucks> rA: yeah you can download the file from the source
<rA> proprietarysucks, you know where?
<orange1976> ok, guys, I am using OO Writer and  I am trying to make some labels. I have asked in the OO main room, but no one knows or answers
<orange1976> can anyone help here?
<proprietarysucks> nitronic: ls /var/log/
<proprietarysucks> orange1976: what do you mean make labels
<orange1976> mailing lables
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, you still here?
<nemesis256> how do I force ompiz to do its fancy stuff with blacklisted hardware?  I saw the command on the forum earlier today but I can't find it now
<nitronic> proprietarysucks, nothing in there
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, yes
<proprietarysucks> if there's nothing in there you aren't on linux
<proprietarysucks> rA: maybe here - http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, i think that's a linux/ubuntu problem because it works fine for me on vista
<proprietarysucks> what's not working?
<nitronic> proprietarysucks, i mean relevant to init startup scripts. while file would it be?
<proprietarysucks> nitronic: grep for it and find out
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, yeah, that page seems to be a good test, and we fail badly :(
<rA> proprietarysucks, thanks, but i am looking for the original one that comes with the package...
<proprietarysucks> rA: so find the version you are using
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, would that be a java problem or a ubuntu problem?
<proprietarysucks> nitronic: you know how to do this?
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, my memory's fading, was that java or flash?
<Newbie_Help> thanks Captain Sparrow, qraebjoa
<nitronic> proprietarysucks, yes, i'm not getting anything for the output that my program should be spitting out
<rA> proprietarysucks, look at this ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=httpd.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy&arch=any
<proprietarysucks> nitronic: what is the command you are running
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, java.
<rA> proprietarysucks, seems as the file would not exist
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, there's a lot of different java implementations out there, I would say it is the java implementation, not ubuntu
<orange1976> msg me is anyone has any suggestions
<soulburner_> brb
<proprietarysucks> orange1976: you haven't told us what you want to do
<proprietarysucks> orange1976: OO writer doesn't make labels, it's a computer program for typing.. labels are made of paper and come from trees and are printed on printers
<andrew__> hey guys, im going to set up a computer as a media center, wanting to run the vga to my tv, i dont have the other computer here(dads mailing it to me soon) i have an adaptor to switch from vga to s video or rca, i can get a weird picture with my ati laptop card, should it work with a desktop video card?
<proprietarysucks> so please be very specific about what you are having trouble with
<orange1976> got cha
<orange1976> see what kinda of help u can give
<proprietarysucks> keep in mind I don't know your problem, so try to word it in such a way to explain what you are having trouble with
<madrazr> hii all, after installing XEN and booting from it, Ubuntu is not detecting my audio device
<madrazr> please help
<proprietarysucks> rA: the file httpd.conf comes from the apache http package, I don't know what else to tell you
<BSG75> is there a command to rescan all my hardware?
<proprietarysucks> BSG75: your hardware is scanned as soon as it's plugged in, there's no need
<proprietarysucks> BSG75: what is the trouble you are having?
<Pwhdavey> How do I enabled (installed) Ubuntu Themes for Firefox?
<BSG75> well I don't think the proper module is loaded for my intel gigabit ethernet card :(
<BSG75> I know it's supported cause it worked in my other ubuntu box
<proprietarysucks> what is your motherboard model please?
<BSG75> I think it uses the e1000 module
<mofisto> does the ubuntu gutsy livedvd have kernel sources on the dvd?
<BSG75> I have already modprobed e1000
<proprietarysucks> you don't need to do that
<mofisto> anybody know?
<jack-desktop> googlingtingwana, check private messages in irc
<franek_> siema:P
<franek_> co slychac?
<crampan> Hello, i need some help please .apart from opening my pc, is there anyway i can get details of my graphics card from ubuntu
<proprietarysucks> BSG75: run this as root:
<proprietarysucks> lspci -n | grep $(lspci | grep -i ethernet | awk '{ print $1 }') | awk '{ print $3 }'
<orange1976> does anyone know how to configure mailing labels in OO?
<proprietarysucks> crampan: sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<andrew__> anyone know about using a desktop computer with a tv?
<nemesis256> how do I force ompiz to do its fancy stuff with blacklisted hardware?  I saw the command on the forum earlier today but I can't find it now
<nitronic> proprietarysucks, opendchub, it's a daemon
<orange1976> andrew: yes, with the correct vid card
<nitronic> comes with its own init script, which doesn't seem to be working
<crampan> thanks
<lsth> i need help when x starts i see a black screen with the mouse cursor. it was working previously then i added something to the startup session commands and now i cant login. what do i do
<proprietarysucks> nitronic: you said it wasn't coming up, I'm asking what the grep command you tried is
<Pwhdavey> How do I enable Ubuntu Themes for Firefox?
<nickrud> nemesis256: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<mofisto> does the ubuntu live dvd have kernel sources
<proprietarysucks> lsth: ctrl-alt-f2 and then undo what you did =]
<madrazr> nemesis256: echo "SKIP_CHECKS=no" > $HOME/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<lsth> whats ctrl alt f2
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, I'm over there now
<BSG75> proprietarysucks: it's an Intel 82573v Gigabit ethernet .. if that's what you are wanting to know
<nickrud> mofisto: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ has a manifest for the dvd
<proprietarysucks> lsth: those are buttons on your keyboard
<BSG75> I am in the process of rebooting
<proprietarysucks> BSG75: if you don't want to run code, talk to someone else
<lsth> that takes me to a terminal
<mofisto> nickrud, thanks thats what i was looking for
<BSG75> I can't .. it's hung on usb detection at boot
<proprietarysucks> lsth: you are right it does. that will enable you to undo the changes you have made
<lsth> how!!!!!
<lsth> i did it in the gui
<proprietarysucks> amazingly irrelevant
<talk2abhi>  
<proprietarysucks> in windows there is a difference. in linux there is not. everything you do in gui you are in fact doing in cli, you just didn't know it =]
<lsth> ./ignore proprietarysucks
<proprietarysucks> so perhaps you should tell me what you have changed to cause this problem
<nickrud> lsth: if you added it to system->prefs->session, it'll be in ~/.config/autostart
<Pwhdavey> How do I enable Ubuntu Themes for Firefox?
<proprietarysucks> sorry don't  know that one
<googlingtingwana> jack-desktop, anything special I need to do for private chat? I'm new to IRC
<proprietarysucks>  /msg username message
<Pici> !register | googlingtingwana
<ubotu> googlingtingwana: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<proprietarysucks> then register it -> /msg nickserv register password
<crampan> i would like to change scree resolution on my pc from 1024*768 so something higher
<nickrud> Pwhdavey: I think it's under tools->addons
<proprietarysucks> crampan: oh? are you in the gui now or are you in cli ?
<Pwhdavey> nickrud: Nope
<qraebjoa> there is no ~/.config/autostart ?!
<lsth> its still only booting into a black screen
<nickrud> Pwhdavey: nope, as in you don't see themes, or you can see them but not change them
<crampan> gui - but i hae tried to change it but its not increasing
<lsth> after i removed the autostart
<proprietarysucks> lsth: seems you have ignored the one person trying to help you
<nickrud> lsth: what specifically did you do?
<Pwhdavey> nickrud: Under Themes, Ubuntu Themes are not there.
<proprietarysucks> nvm =] there's another
<lsth> i added a call to xmodmap as per a wiki for ubuntu on a macbook
<proprietarysucks> crampan: please tell me what monitor you have
<lsth> iirc thats all i did
<crampan> i have a Acer AL1916W
<proprietarysucks> crampan: is that what is listed or is it using a generic settings?
<nickrud> lsth: you added something, what did you do in partiticular?
<lsth> xmodmap ~/.modmap
<nickrud> lsth: ah, missed that. you should put the nick of the person you're addressing in your lines
<crampan> sorry what do you mean ?
<joe_> hey guys, for some reason when i restart my computer it boots not to the login screen but to my wallpaper with no icons or taskbar, and i always have to ctrl alt bckspc to get to the login
<nickrud> lsth: how did you add it?
<joe_> anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<proprietarysucks> crampan: where you are trying to change your resolution should show you your video card and monitor
<andrew__> anyone know if the vga to svideo adapter cables will let me use a tv with my desktop?
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: yes it will
<proprietarysucks> it's not an adapter really, but a converter
<lsth> nickrud system-preferences-sessions
<proprietarysucks> it must be plugged in to the wall
<nickrud> lsth: a sec then
<crampan> ok i went to system->administration->screen and graphics preferences
<thirdy> how do I import my account from Windows XP here Ubuntu 7.10?
<proprietarysucks> thirdy: your account?
<crampan> it had custom in the screen model
<andrew__> proprietarysucks, what i have is like a foot long cable with one cable for s video and one for rca
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: try it, but as far as I know you have to have a converter or the signals won't work
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: did you splice it yourself or something?
<nickrud> lsth: it should be in /home/.config/autostart , what name did you give it? it should be <nameyougave>.desktop
<crampan> so i changed it to the Acer model
<andrew__> proprietarysucks, i got it from a friend
<thirdy> proprietarysucks, my windows XP account, I remember Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Installation had an option to import my xp account on ubuntu
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: is it store bought or created from someone?
<lsth> nickrud i removed it fro m there
<andrew__> store bought: http://images.auctionworks.com/hi/61/61482/POTHVGASVRC1_it.jpg
<proprietarysucks> thirdy: I have no idea actually, I've never heard of that but then again I don't use ubuntu or windows
<nickrud> lsth: ok, then you've done something else as well. But just for sure, did you reboot after you logged out?
<orange1976> thanks for the LABEL help, but I found it on my own!
<lsth> yes
<lsth> nickrud yea
<proprietarysucks> crampan: so you have changed it now? does the resolution stick now?
<crampan> no
<nickrud> lsth: then something else is going on, if you're sure you removed that from autostart.  Describe your symptoms, completely
<crampan> i don't need to restart shd i #/
<proprietarysucks> crampan: try to change it to a generic LCD with the same resolution as what you are trying to change it to
<lsth> i type startx
<lsth> the background goes black i see the mouse cursor and thats it. nothing else happens
<deniz__> the virtual folder C: is wat in linux location?
<deniz__> for wine
<andrew__> proprietarysucks: this is what mine looks like http://images.auctionworks.com/hi/61/61482/POTHVGASVRC1_it.jpg
<proprietarysucks> lsth: what does the screen say after you press ctrl-alt-backspace?
<genjix>  /drive/C i thinks
<nickrud> lsth: you don't boot to a graphical login? What do you have in your .xsession or .xinitrc?
<peterdemin> How to make GNU emacs22 understand utf-8? I tried a lot in ~/.emacs, but always got rectangles :(
<lsth> i do but i am booting to terminal to debug
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: like I said, 90% sure that wont work but go ahead and try, it wont mess anything up
<GiddyKong> heya ^^ how would i change the text color on the panels?
<lsth> nickrud can i pm you
<nickrud> lsth: and the second question?
<nickrud> lsth: I'd rather stay here, someone may see something I don't (happens often)
<lsth> dont have either one of those
<Flyerfye> Flyerfye: what?
<deniz__> genjix, i have the location (directory) line text now (not graphical button) so can u give me the location for me to copy and paste?
<andrew__> proprietarysucks, what about something like this: https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4681
<nickrud> lsth: that could cause issues.   What kind of video card do you have?
<andrew__> proprietarysucks, its going into my receiver then out to the tv
<qraebjoa> GiddyKong, check the hole system-menu :-) youll find it
<lsth> nickrud i dunno its a macbook pro. owrk out of the books
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: I'll show you what I had that worked for sure
<lsth> it worked out of the box ib ubuntu
<lsth> in
<nickrud> GiddyKong: you would create a file ~/.gtkrc-2.0 . You can put a lot of stuff in there, some of which change panel text colors
<lsth> nickrud i dont think i ever had those files
<cens0red> anyone else using iceape browser?
<nickrud> lsth: hm. macbook, and you said it worked out of the box in ubuntu. This is ubuntu, right?
<jack-desktop> googling, are you using xchat?
<lsth> yes
<proprietarysucks> andrew__: this isn't the exact one but it was like this: http://www.ichq.com/images/imagecache/grntec_gvc1000.jpg
<googling> jack-desktop, yes ... I just registered ... I can't believe my previous nick was already registered
<nickrud> lsth: then try resetting graphics to default:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , reboot into graphical login.
<deniz__> k, i found it in google (/home/username/.wine/)
<jack-desktop> googling, right click my name in this chat line and click "open dialog window"
<nickrud> lsth: make that sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<lsth> will that affect compiz
<andrew__> proprietarysucks, i have an rf modulator, with that i could get a picture, but it was really messed up
<nickrud> lsth: yup.
<lsth> then ill hold off on that
<nickrud> GiddyKong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55941/ , this is how I get white text in my panel
<nickrud> lsth: compiz comes last. Reset to normal, get it working, then add back stuff till you find the problem, and then fix it
<andrew__> proprietarysucks, thanks for the input, ill try to find one of those
<supbro> .
<lsth> unless i can undo whatever caused this in the first place
<peterdemin> Where i can find help on setting up emacs22?
<andrew__> anyone use linuxmce, elisa, mythbuntu or some other media center type distro?
<nickrud> lsth: well, you haven't been able to find the change you made. So, basic troubleshooting is to start at the other end. Your choice, though.
<lsth> nah
<supbro> is there a pchelp chan here at free node? do you guys mind if i ask a pc issue question?
<lsth> nickrud if i have to do that id rather get rid of ubuntu altogether
<nickrud> supbro: windows, no
<Pici> supbro: A hardware question? ##hardware
<supbro> software
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<tarelerulz> Is there a program in the repository that can convert .avi file into wmv  and other movies formats?
<supbro> or non-hardware to state it better
<supbro> thanks
<Hoarde> hey guys.... I have a bit of a weird problem... I seem to have lost the top bar that usually sits on top of windows... the one that you click to move windows around and/or minimize
<nickrud> Hoarde: compiz?
<_peter> Hoarde, on all windows?
<Hoarde> yes
<proprietarysucks> tarelerulz: mencoder konverter avidemux transcode
<nickrud> Hoarde:  alt-f2  gtk-window-decorator --replace   should put it back
<nickrud> Hoarde: or emerald --replace if you use emerald
<omnistegan> Hey guys, I seem to be having some trouble with audio recording. I can hear what my microphone is capturing through my headphones but none of my applications will record using any of the available choices for devices, any suggestions?
<tiger> rfrrf
<Hoarde> I use the default ubuntu ?
<Hoarde> btw... nothing happened
<Hoarde> do I need to log off/on ?
<nickrud> Hoarde: then try   metacity --replace
<psychoman> yea i had that problem.... metacity --replace fixed it
<_peter> metacity rules
<tiger> ggg
<Hoarde> ... terminal isnt responding now
<Hoarde> I'll restart
<shindig> #sparc
<draicone> Is there anyway to upgrade feisty to gutsy using the ISO?
<draicone> My burner's broken and I'm trying to avoid downloading another 700mb
<psychoman> u can't update using update manager?
<draicone> With another 663mb download, yes, I can upgrade using the update manager. But I've got the ISO here, so I don't see why I shouldn't use it.
<draicone> I've tried mounting it but I can't mount it anywhere in /media
<psychoman> u can't burn it to a disk?
<psychoman> or no disks?
<draicone> No functioning burner =P
<psychoman> that sux
<draicone> Actually, wait, I can mount it to /media/cdrom1
<draicone> It just doesn't recognise the disc or autorun whatever it should
<cens0red> draicone yah, just download the "alternate" disk, mount it as an iso, and use it to upgrade.
<cens0red> worked for me.
<draicone> cens0red: I don't think I have the "alternate" disk
<cens0red> draicone just download the image. then mount it.
<draicone> What does the update manager do - just upgrade all the packages?
<draicone> cens0red: I've got the normal image, just not the alternate one
<cens0red> draicone yeah.
<cens0red> draicone you can't download the alternate one?
<psychoman> I dunno I'm running gutsy now from upgrade from fiesty
<draicone> If I do that I might as well use the upgrade manager
<Hoarde> hey guys... metacity --replace worked! ... however... every time I restart the machine do I need to do it again all the time? (restart makes it not work again)
<computerex> Does anyone know of a good howto to installing kqemu on gutsy?
<draicone> And download another 700mb
<psychoman> no hoarde
<cens0red> draicone upgrade managers worked fine for me, on the last two upgrades I've done.
<psychoman> when it happened to me i only had to do it that one time
<draicone> If the update manager just updates the packages, can I point the update manager at the mounted ISO and tell it to update using those files?
<_peter> Hoarde, just set None effects
<bruenig> draicone: no
<Hoarde> effects is set to "none"
<psychoman> I think the update manager did more cuz you have to have all the updates inorder to upgrade
<computerex> anyone? Tutorial on installing kqemu for gutsy?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo  this may help computerex
<Hoarde> I'll try another restart to see if it does it again
<Hoarde> brb
<latansa> hai
<computerex> Thanks bazhang. I'll check it out
<bazhang> no worries computerex ;]
<AaAAA> hi
<AaAAA> :)
<fairelys> hola
<bazhang> https://saschashideout.de/blog/2007/oct/27/correctly-install-kqemu-on-gutsy-gibbon/ computerex this too ;]
<Pwhdavey> On Ubuntu... do I just insert the printer USB cord into the computer and Linux will find and install the drivers automatically?
<fairelys> estoy empezando
<Pwhdavey> ;P The physical drivers that came on the CD with the printer are lost.
<Pwhdavey> And although they are on the desktop... I tried putting them on a flash drive and copying them to my laptop, but that didn't work.
<fairelys> quisiera q me sieran una ayuda de como instalar los paquetes
<Pwhdavey> *coughs*
<computerex> bazhang - Thanks a lot :D
<bazhang> spanish fairelys? /j #ubuntu-es ;]
<FrostRat> draicone: I think the update manager allows you to add locations with packages you want... so if you mount the ISO, you might be able to point it to that location
<Pwhdavey> On Ubuntu... do I just insert the printer USB cord into the computer and Linux will find and install the drivers automatically?
<draicone> FrostRat: Would that override the default web-based source when I run the update wizard?
<bazhang> Pwhdavey: Linux will have most of them--what printer
<draicone> FrostRat: Or would I have to update all the packages to the 7.10 versions and then let the update wizard take care of the rest?
<Pwhdavey> bazhang: Canon MP110
<draicone> Hmm... is there any way to convert the normal ISO to an alternate ISO?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289319 Pwhdavey look at entry number six on this thread
<FrostRat> draicone: hmmm... good question. :)  I guess you'd have to go through the proper dist-upgrade steps, but that's if this idea would even work.
<codename> so
<codename> is there any programs for ubuntu
<FrostRat> draicone: I've never tried anything like that... I'm lucky enough to have truly unlimited bandwidth. :D
<codename> that makes it look like ur hacking
<codename> kinda like
<codename> cappuichino
<FrostRat> codename: yes
<bazhang> codename: easy on the enter key
<codename> Sorry.
<codename> FrostRat, do you have any suggestions?
<draicone> FrostRat: Well, I'm halfway up a hill five kms from my exchange and barely averaging 48kB/s :( It's not too bad though. I used to be on dialup.
<psychoman> it took me an hour to update from fiesty to gutsy
<FrostRat> draicone: Ouch! Honestly, if you've got the bandwidth (even without the speed), it might be a good idea to just let it run overnight and not worry that you'll mess stuff up
<draicone> Hmm, I suppose
<draicone> Bandwidth isn't a problem, it's unmetered from my ISP mirror
<draicone> I might just download the ISO overnight
<bazhang> the alternate would be a good choice draicone
<FrostRat> codename: I've seen something like that, didn't pay much attention to it, though.  There's a thread on ubuntuforums where a guy wants to make his desktop look like he's a hardcore hacker. :D  Funny stuff. They wrote some scripts that you might like.
<FrostRat> draicone: Good luck!  It's late, I'm out.
<draicone> I'll just download the alternate overnight then -- or I could just let the update manager do its stuff tonight
<draicone> Thanks FrostRat, bazhang, bruenig, cens0red, psychoman
<psychoman> yw
<bruenig> hmmm
<bazhang> np
<qiansancp> quit
<sladigar> what is the Xubuntu package called? Xfce?
<Starnestommy> sladigar: xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> that would be the window manager sladigar
<bazhang> or the DE, I always forget
<sladigar> so use $sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Starnestommy> sladigar: yes
<bazhang> aye sladigar
<sladigar> kk
<kruqnut> im trying to setup my wireless card built into my mother board, its ona  usb interface i believe, so that i can transfer files to my other computer (which is running windows) im having trouble on getting the wlan to work
<sladigar> and for Kubuntu, i did the same thing, except ...install kde
<bazhang> what chipset kruqnut
<kruqnut> asus p5k-e
<kruqnut> the wifi/ap version
<kruqnut> it uses a realtek(i think) usb wireless lan chip(built onto the mobo)
<lsth> i need help. how can i completely reinstall gnome. im on ubuntu 7.04
<furythor> I am trying to run ut2004 but I get this error  Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0". what that means ?
<kruqnut> i did lsusb and it listed a realtek chipset device
<bazhang> kruqnut: realtek? you sure? really need to know the exact chipset etc to help you out
<kruqnut> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<kruqnut> thats it i think
<bazhang> aha
<kruqnut> i remember in windows it called it a usb wireless lan adapter
<booster__> hey guys...i need a good screen recorder, one that will record compiz-fusion. any ideas ??
<kruqnut> i did lspci first but nothing showed up, only the eth0 card
<googling> lsth, what issue is making you want to do this?
<lsth> when i try to log in to gnome it hangs. in .xsession-errors, theres this line for 2 processes "gtk warning:this process is currently running setuid or setguid. this is not a supported use of gtk" any idea what i can do to fix it
<sladigar> lsth possibly fun in graphics safe mode?
<sladigar> run*
<lsth> it wont log in
<furythor> I am trying to run ut2004 but I get this error  Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0". what that means ?
<sladigar> from the brub menu...?
<sladigar> grub?
<docmur> Hello all
<docmur> I'm trying to compile a C++ program I want to call a glade interface in
<zozobra> when i'm in firefox, trying to save an image, if i select a bookmarked directory on the left in the save dialog, the name of the file up top disappears. Is this happening to everyone else?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693498 this thread likely has what you need kruqnut
<googling> lsth, you could try removing ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling ... you may want to remove all the dependencies too using autoremove for apt-get
<lsth> how
<docmur> but I apt-get install libglademm-2.4-dev and libgtkmm-2.8 etc... and I still get errors that headers like glibmm are missing btw I did apt-get install libglibmm
<docmur> to
<Flyerfye> Not really an ubuntu question, but how do I fix dead pixels on my laptop
<googling> lsth, this is a bit of a drastic step, but, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, followed by sudo apt-get autoremove
<kruqnut> heheh ok nm on the wireless lan, thats a bit of work as im running live cd and it requires a reboot
<kruqnut> what about directly connecting the computers via ethernet to ethernet
<pretender> ZN anyone tell me how to get DVD Cover and CD jewel case inlays for GLABELS
<kruqnut> how would i set up ubuntu to share files so i can transfer to the windows computer so i can reformat the drive in this computer
<deuryte> ¿¿¿sɯǝ1qoɹd sɹɐoq ʎǝʞ ɥʇıʍ ǝɯ d1ǝɥ ǝuoʎuɐ uɐɔ
<zozobra> lol
<rodgrech> wtf
<kruqnut> lol howd u do that
<lsth> fuck ubuntu sucks
<bazhang> that is amusing
<Starnestommy> some weird keyboard problem
<usser> haha
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to use 4 monitors with two different graphics cards?
<mjw-> !ohmy | lsth
<ubotu> lsth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !language | lsth
<googling> deuryte, you mean it makes your typing come out upside down? :)
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to change the word 'weaponsmith' to 'blacksmith' in every file in a folder easily from the terminal?
<kruqnut> bazhang, how do i setup ubuntu to transfer files to a windows computer?
<mjw-> FFEMTcJ potentially.
<Darkmystere> Err, can some one please help...I cant connect to internet on my Ubuntu install...i have WIcd Wireless manager it keeps acting like its connected but soon as i try and use something it says it isnt...or i do iwconfig it says not assiated or for a sec itl have the same IP no matter what AP i connect to i try mine...doesnt work..try an unsecured..doesnt work im on my Ubuntu install CD Typing this..
<zozobra> ¡ooʇ ǝɯ oʇ ƃuıuǝddɐɥ s,ʇı ƃɯo
<lsth> how do  i reinstal gnome
<kruqnut> i already set up the windows computer with a workgroup name and shared the hard drives
<bazhang> kruqnut: from the livecd?
<kruqnut> yea
<Starnestommy> lsth: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-desktop
<kruqnut> im trying to backup my files so i can reformat this drive because i'm having issues
<decay> how do i upgrade to kernel 2.6.24?
<mjw-> FFEMTcJ depends on the cards
<FFEMTcJ> mjw-: is there documentation in the wiki or somewhere about how to do it?
<bazhang> kruqnut: how many GB's we talking about?
<deuryte> .........buoɹʍ sʇɐɥʍ ʍouʞ ʇuop ı
<kruqnut> about 300
<bazhang> samba on a livecd? not sure about that kruqnut
<lsth> Starnestommy that made things worse
<mjw-> FFEMTcJ for four displays across two cards, you're going to have to use xinerama: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624
<googling> kruqnut, is that 300 for the entire installed system or just some data you want to back up?
<deuryte> nʇunqn pɐo1-ǝɹ oʇ ǝʌɐɥ ʇɥbıɯ ı
<FFEMTcJ> mjw-: ty sir
<kruqnut> just the data i want to back up
<lsth> Starnestommy that made things worse. now it just shows a weird screen at bootup and hangs
<googling> kruqnut, I was concerned about windows handling the "special" files, but it sounds like that's not an issue ...
<[Lowkey]> I have a question
<Flyerfye> can someone help me with my problem at 20:06
<[Lowkey]> can someone possibly  help me?
<kruqnut> well its from an ntfs disk
<googling> kruqnut, you could share a drive on your windows machine and use the samba client to move data over, or mount the windows share
<kruqnut> well the drives on my windows system are shared via the windows interface
<kruqnut> if i plug the computers together will ubuntu live cd automatically detect the other computer?
<kruqnut> so that i may mount the windows share?
<mjw-> FFEMTcJ I have some experience with xinerama, let me know if you have any questions
<Darkmystere> Can some one please help me?...
<googling> kruqnut, not sure, I'm trying it out on one of my systems right now ...
<mjw-> !justask > Darkmystere
<FFEMTcJ> ok mjw-.. Thanks.. right now im trying to get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse to work
<Darkmystere> mjw-: Ive already just asked...
<kruqnut> ok thanks
<shinjin> Where can I get the plugin so windows XP will recognize a ext3 partition?
<Darkmystere> mjw-: I cant connect to internet using wicd anymore in My Ubuntu install im on my livecd..
<PreGunToN> hi people!
<blogcrawler> hi there
<qiansan> hi
<googling> kruqnut, let's start with just using smbclient, do you have samba-common installed?
<patrickchapma1> Hello
<kruqnut> yes i do
<manic12> where are the GL include files for X11R6?
<anditosan> I get this error when I try to run elisa on opensuse 10.3 http://pastebin.ca/925220, can you help me?
<googling> kruqnut, you can access the windows share via smbclient \\\\system\\share
<shinjin> Does anyone knoe where I can get the plugin to allow XP to view, read, and write to an ext 3 partition?
<kruqnut> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo smbclient \\\\system\\share
<kruqnut> Connection to system failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<kruqnut> oh it'd probably help to connect teh computers lol, just i lose my internet connection when i do(not enough cables) lol
<googling> kruqnut, how are these systems connected?
<kruqnut> wanna make sure i know what to do
<kruqnut> im gonna connect them directly
<manic12> does one have to install the X11 sources separately?
<kruqnut> ethernet to ethernet
<kruqnut> but i setup the workgroup name "villaire" already
<mjw-> anditosan this is the ubuntu support channel
<kruqnut> will i need to let samba know that ? and how do i do that
<blogcrawler> how can I change the default pdf viewer from document viewer to adobe reader? I have installed Adobe reader but when I right-click on a pdf file and go to open with tab, it doesn't allow me to change the default pdf viewer
<googling> kruqnut, it may ask for a username/password if it's not a guest share, the smbclient program is a bit like an ftp client
<MethodOne> shinjin: get the program called ext2fsd
<anditosan> mjw-: I know, but suse is not responding, if at least you could tell me what the error log is saying?
<mjw-> anditosan I'm sure I don't know
<mbrandt> blogcrawler system-->preferred programs
<anditosan> ok
<googling> kruqnut, I don't have a workgroup configured on my ubuntu system and I can still use smbclient to access a share
<kruqnut> ok ill give it a shot, be back in a minute if it don't work, thanks for help
<blogcrawler> mbrandt, I cannot find any settings for pdf files in preferred applications
<manic12> hello?
<MethodOne> shinjin: the url to ext2fsd is http://www.ext2fsd.com
<mjw-> !hi | manic12
<ubotu> manic12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<manic12> where can I get a /usr/X11R6/include directory?
<Armi1> Hi. I cannot get my Wacom tablet to work...
<Flyerfye> Me to, I have same problem
<mbrandt> blogcrawler    1. Right-click on any .pdf file
<mbrandt>    2. Select “Properties” and then select “Open With”
<mbrandt>    3. Select Adobe Reader
<mbrandt>    1. Right-click on any .pdf file
<mbrandt>    2. Select “Properties” and then select “Open With”
<mbrandt>    3. Select Adobe Reader
<FloodBot3> mbrandt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse to work.. i got the keyboard running, however i still cant get the mouse running.. it showes up in the bluetooth bonded devices, but it doesnt actually work
<blogcrawler> mbrandt, I have tried it but it does not allow me to change
<Crell> Hi all.  I have an odd problem on my Kubuntu Gutsy laptop.  When it has a net connection, the apache server on it (I do development) works fine.  If there is no net connection, though, apache shuts down.  That makes it difficult to do any decent development when I don't have wifi nearby. :-)  Is there a way to tell apache to always run, even if there is no active network connection?
<Armi1> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<googling> manic12, you could try sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<Armi1> !graphire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crell> Correction, actually.  apache is still running, it just always fails with a "could not connect to host localhost".
<blogcrawler> how can I change the default pdf viewer from document viewer to adobe reader? I have installed Adobe reader but when I right-click on a pdf file and go to open with tab, it doesn't allow me to change the default pdf viewer
<manic12> thanks googling
<googling> Crell, sounds like the local interface is not up, try sudo ifup lo
<Crell> googling: "interface lo already configured".
<googling> Crell, do you have an entry in /etc/hosts for localhost which maps to 127.0.0.1 ?
<Crell> googling: Yes.
<Crell> Both the IPv4 and IPv6 versions, although I doubt that matters.
<googling> Crell, but you're online now so the full network is up, or is this on another computer?
<savagenator> hello
<savagenator> i have a good question!!!
<Crell> I'm on my desktop here.
<sladigar> can LAME be used for .mp4 creation?
<savagenator> fedora vs ubuntu, why does fedora use less memory, and run much faster?
<savagenator> now go!
<erawfish_> sladigar: no afaik. mencoder can however
<savagenator> without rush, and a please
<Crell> The laptop currently has wireless disabled, apache running, but no love from http://localhost/
<mjw-> !ot | savagenator
<ubotu> savagenator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<googling> Crell, and when you did the ifup lo your laptop was not online?
<erawfish_> savagenator: stop the trlling
<savagenator> ok, thank you
<sorsis> where do i set automatic app startups in ubuntu?
<Crell> googling: Correct.
<googling> Crell, can you telnet to localhost?
<Crell> To port 80?  Yes.
 * Crell scratches his head.
<SJrX> Are there any possible patent issues with an ubuntu default install
<googling> Crell, this has got me stumped ... I'm going to bring up a VM, drop the network, and see what it does ... it will take a few minutes
<Crell> googling: One sec, this is interesting...
<SJrX> like packages like rdesktop which are included has some potential patent issues.
<Crell> It looks like Firefox works, but Konqueror does not.
<SJrX> Are there other packages that are in the default install that have patent issues
<Crell> Which is... confusing.
<Ashfire908> How to i use ssh, rsync, or other programs using ssh without having to enter a password? (to be used when doing a scheduled task)
<googling> Crell, but I thought you said apache stops, sounds like it's running
<Crell> Yeah, I thought it did, but I corrected that.  The process is apparently still running.
<manic12> where would I find a GL include directory?
<Crell> And, interestingly, public_html dirs didn't used to work, but now they do.
<mjw-> !gobuntu | SJrX
<ubotu> SJrX: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Crell> So it is only an issue in Konqueror, it looks like.  At least for right now.
<Crell> I wonder...
<SJrX> thanks mjw-
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse to work.. i got the keyboard running, however i still cant get the mouse running.. it showes up in the bluetooth bonded devices, but it doesnt actually work.. i have followed the guide on ubuntu docs, but still can't get it to work.. If i remember correctly, the last time i did it, i had to hard code it.. anyone have any suggestions?
<googling> Crell, no idea then :(
<Crell> Hrm.
<Crell> Well, I guess I can use firefox on an airplane.  I'm just worried about the "doctor's office effect". :-)
<googling> Crell, do you happen to have a proxy configured for konqueror? maybe that's upsetting it?
<Crell> Not that I'm aware of, but I'll double check.
<Crell> Nope, no proxy.
<googling> Crell, in what way does konqueror complain?
<Crell> "An error occurred while loading http://localhost/: Could not connect to host http://localhost/."
<deuryte> nʇunqn pɐo1-ǝɹ oʇ ǝʌɐɥ ʇɥbıɯ ı
<bruenig> hmm
<kruqnut> ok googling
<googling> Crell, what if you point it at http://127.0.0.1 ?
<kruqnut> i couldn't get samba to work i guess, but i did see the computer in the network tab
<Crell> Same error.
<kruqnut> but when i clicked on it to see files, it asked for a password etc
<kruqnut> but i don't know what the passowrd is lol
<googling> kruqnut, hang on a sec
<googling> Crell, you could try running tcpdump on the lo interface
<[Lowkey]> Can someone help me?
<[Lowkey]> :)
<bombi> hi anyone got any exp with foremost data recovery?
<Crell> If I am doing it correctly, it shows nothing.
<googling> kruqnut, can you recreate the share on the windows machine? (and thus know the password this time :)
<Crell> "sudo tcpdump -i lo" ?
<Crell> Ah, yep.
<kruqnut> there was no password
<Crell> I get a crapload of data if I use firefox, and nothing at all if I use Konqueror.
<kruqnut> i just right clicked the hard drive and went to sharing and security
<googling> Crell, yes, that's the syntax ... there's something else impeding konqueror here, but I have no idea what it is :(
<kruqnut> then clicked share, then allow read/write
<kruqnut> and thats it
<kruqnut> i never set a password
 * Crell cries.
<Frogzoo> [Lowkey]: we don't know
<googling> kruqnut, sorry ... it will be the username and password for the user you are logged in as (and created the share as)
<stinger_au> Hi all
<googling> Crell, maybe a kde forum or channel could help?
<kruqnut> woo, just crashed
<NemesisD> anyone know how to get scsi passthrough working in ubuntu?
<kruqnut> anyways, i never set any password
<googling> kruqnut, when it asks for the password (from smbclient) you can try just hitting return
<kruqnut> i did
<stinger_au> I been trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and it keeps stalling on "loading model "ide-floppy" for "Linux IDE floppy" - so i decided to un plug my floppy drive thinking this might fix it but still stalling on this stage. This is during the install wizard not sure why its getting held up here any ideas ?
<kruqnut> it had a spot for Host: Domain: and password:
<kruqnut> host: was filled in with "ubuntu"
<kruqnut> domain: was "MSHOME"
<kruqnut> and password: was empty
<kruqnut> i tried just hitting enter and it didn't work
<Paper_App> join #ubuntu-es
<googling> kruqnut, host should be the host name for your windows system
<kruqnut> the name of the computer?
<qiansan> quit
<googling> kruqnut, yes
<Kuli> net
<kruqnut> ok ill see if that helps
<googling> kruqnut, I can't get that dialog box here, so I can't see what you're seeing. I can only use smbclient
<deuryte> nʇʞ2ʍ  oʇ ʞɔɐq buıob ɯı ¡¡ ʇı sʇɐɥʇ
<Starnestommy> deuryte, does they keyboard work right in the main terminals?
<Frogzoo> Starnestommy: deuryte is trolling
<Frogzoo> aren't you deuryte - shame on you
<gandhii> are there any open source hard drive recovery programs?
<deuryte> ........sıɥʇ xıɟ oʇ buıʎɹʇ ɯı  ¿ʇɐɥʍ
<ethereality> Is it okay if I ask you guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712461 or do I need to copy/paste what the thread says? >_>
<ethereality> IT's about the Update Manager not working
<ethereality> cool, deuryte's upside down.
 * ethereality wishes he had antigravity boots.
<deuryte> .........pɐǝɥ ʎɯ oʇ uıɥsnɹ sı poo1q ǝɥʇ 11ɐ
<deuryte> ..¡¡uʍop ǝpısdn sı pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ  ¡¡¡ɥo         ok  hows that?/  whew!!!
<hp> i have a question
<hp> how come when i try to run the ubuntu alternate cd, it keeps freezing up on me
<deuryte> no questions till after midnite........
<hp> oh
<hp> ok
<deuryte> take it out of the freezer
<stinger_au> Bump help with Installing ubuntu stuck at detecting floppy drivers during install ?
<bazhang> deuryte: not helpful
<Starnestommy> hp, it's after midnight in most places.
<Crell> It's after midnight in half the world.
<gil> is anybody here using Hardy Alpha 5?
<kruqnut> hmm this time it wouldn't even show the computer in the network screen
<deuryte> sorry, its the weekend and just havin fun..........
<Lowkey_> Can anybody possibly help me with laptop wireless?
<Crell> It is after noon in the other half.
<bazhang> hp when does the freeze occur?
<Starnestommy> giesen, try #ubuntu+1
<kruqnut> do i need to install samba on my windows computer or something?
<Starnestommy> whoops, sorry giesen
<bazhang> gil that would be in #ubuntu+1
<hp> bazhang: what it was checking on cd
<Starnestommy> gil, try #ubuntu+1
<kruqnut> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo smbclient \\\\system\\share -W villaire -U BOXMAN -N
<kruqnut> Connection to system failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<gil> thx bazhang / starnestommy
<hp> bazhand: actually, it keeps freezing after i restarting the computer
<bazhang> hp you mean when it did a cd check? you should check the iso md5 sum then try burning at a lower speed
<googling> kruqnut, do you have a hostname for your ubuntu system
<hp> bazhand: i burned it at the slowest speed posible
<Lowkey_> Can anybody possibly help me with laptop wireless?
<bazhang> googling this is his livecd
<bazhang> hp then check the md5 sum
<kruqnut> yea im on livecd
<zozobra> if i upgrade my gtk+ version to 2.12.7 will it hurt anything?
<kruqnut> hostname is ubuntu i guess
<bazhang> zozobra: upgrade how?
<hp> bazhand: thanks
<bazhang> hp no worries; I have to run off for a bit, but the fine folks here can help if that does not work out ;]
<zozobra> bazhang: with the update from ftp.gnome.org
<zozobra> i'm having serious issues with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/93396 and can't take it anymore
<zozobra> i was going to upgrade to 2.12.7 rather than wait for hardy heron
<Roooty> Hi I have to Reinstall Gutsy but the partitioners on the LIve CD / Alt CD just freeze up. What do I do?
<bazhang> zozobra not sure about that; some would say it is unsafe
<CVD-PR>  q hay
<kruqnut> hmmm
<googling> kruqnut, I'm not sure ... to see what shares are available you could try smbclient -L \\\\system - this will show if basic connectivity is there
<kruqnut> ok ill try that
<SuperLag> So... how many of you guys have seen all three parts of The Matrix trilogy?
<Strawberryjam> me...all three ...in a row
<bazhang> SuperLag: hehe probably most but offtopic here
<ph0rensic> whats up folks
<SuperLag> Strawberryjam: how do the second two compare to the first one?
<Strawberryjam> dont like 2nd...like 3rd
<SuperLag> bazhang: are you kidding? it's the best tech movie of all :)
<bazhang> !ot | SuperLag
<ubotu> SuperLag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<triorieel> does anyone know how to get the dxr3 working for tv-out?
<triorieel> ^or a howto meant for ubuntu
<regeya> trust me, if I can get bitched at for answering a ruby question b/c it's offtopic, a movie is DEFINITELY offtopic
<Strawberryjam> oops sorry...could not resist answering that...love it too much
<SuperLag> It's okay... you'll all live.
<bazhang> haha
<Roooty> Hi I have to Reinstall Gutsy but the partitioners on the LIve CD / Alt CD just freeze up. What do I do?
<SuperLag> regeya: ruby++
<ph0rensic> Roooty, you could try another partitioner
<Jack_Sparrow> Roooty, Try the gparted livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<nickrud> Roooty: try cfdisk in the live cd
<joh6nn> when i'm using screen, all of my the colors i use in my bash scripts revert to white.  anyone know why?
<Mega_byte> hi, I installed wubi (ubuntu 7.04) everything was fine, but now when I boot it says /bin/sh: can't acces tty: job control turned off and won't let me login... what could cause this?
<ph0rensic> hey nickrud :-)
<joh6nn> Mega_byte: that's a fairly common problem; you can find threads on it at the ubuntu forums
<Jack_Sparrow> Mega_byte, Wubi isnt supported here
<nickrud> ph0rensic: hi
<Strawberryjam> ok...does anybody know if Ubuntu has support for EMU 1212 under ALSA? Without the Microdock that is.
<Roooty> Thanks for the responses. Can I install without partitioning? The drive is ALReady partitioned correctly
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: that is great news ;)
<Mega_byte> joh6nn, I already read the threads, it's why I'm here
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, It is a terrible way to install ubuntu anyhow
<Mega_byte> Jack_Sparrow, Wubi is Ubuntu 7.04, so this problem should be same
<joh6nn> Mega_byte: you tried the kernel boot options and kernel modules?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: agreed.
<ph0rensic> Jack_Sparrow, Yes its worse than running it in a VM
<Mega_byte> joh6nn, could you please tell me how to access them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mega_byte, NO it isnt the same as a regular install
<mixed> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<joh6nn> Mega_byte: they're in the forum threads to which i referred.
<Strawberryjam> I'm running 7.10 Studio right now...and cant get my brand new S/Card to work
<regeya> !wubi | regeya
<regeya> !privmsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privmsg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ph0rensic> Jack_Sparrow, Isn't the Wubi instalation pretty much a vm anway? I guess it doesn't even have its own partitions etc
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !gos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !info gos
<ubotu> Package gos does not exist in gutsy
<Mega_byte> joh6nn, well they ask for a cd... but that computer doesn't have one, so I cannot boot from it.. is there any other way to get access to the boot options in this case?
<regeya> privmsg without permission is rude
<mrunagi> !unvestigate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unvestigate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ph0rensic> [Hardy]TuTUXG, what you wanna know about gOS?
<mrunagi> !investigate
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> ph0rensic, Yes it is another version of a vm... but has problems of its own that are not due to ubuntu
<regeya> does anyone answer anything any more or does everyone just use the bot and tell people to bugger off and look elsewhere
<triorieel> how do I get the current source of the kernel used in my ubuntu?
<SuperLag> Any of you guys put Ubuntu on an EEEpc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Draco> SuperLag: I have (Kubuntu)
<lorenzo_> hi, aMule keeps crashing. I am running ubuntu gutsy 64, the version from synaptic would crash so I have downloaded the 64bit version of amule from getdeb, but it hasnt helped. any suggestions? thanks a lot
<ph0rensic> Jack_Sparrow, Yes I definitely would not recommend that installation method to anyone
<joh6nn> Mega_byte: when you turn the computer on, you'll see something that basically says "press a key to see the grub menu".  do that, and at the menu, press E to edit the first line of the menu.  you can follow the forum instructions from there
<SuperLag> Draco: How well does it work? Any missing functionality?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ph0rensic, not really.. just need their repo
<Draco> SuperLag: only problem is the kb is way too small
<nickrud> triorieel: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Mega_byte> joh6nn, thank you
<SuperLag> Draco: :)
<joh6nn> Mega_byte: : ) good luck
<triorieel> nickrud: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, He may just need build-essential
<nickrud> triorieel: that does assume you're using the latest kernel version
<SuperLag> Draco: a man has to learn to improvise, when he uses Linux.... a small keyboard is no exception :)
<joh6nn> anyone have any idea what would cause screen to ignore colors in bash?
<ph0rensic> [Hardy]TuTUXG, is it deb http://packages.googlepc.com/gos/ painful main ??
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: he may only need the headers, also. But he did ask for the current source :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ph0rensic, cool, thanks
<moab_> any one here successfully using the integrated camera on the Lenovo T61 with Gutsy?
<ph0rensic> [Hardy]TuTUXG, not a problem glad I could help
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Agreed, perhaps we should ask him what he is trying to accomplish
<ere4si> joh6nn, was it bashrc or bash profile that is ignored
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is there a channel for dreamlinux?
<Starnestommy> [Hardy]TuTUXG, #dreamlinux maybe
<Flannel> triorieel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#head-18233ed0977bbdf77cd45200af6cd9335b07c030
<pretender> Does anyone know how to fix the bug in kover artist with not being able to select a case in ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Starnestommy, that channel is empty
<xeenan> Have a newbie question. Im trying to install an ATI driver, its a .run file. but when i try to install it, it says that I need to run the installer as super-user. if thats a sudo command how do i use it for an installer
<desertc> I LOVE UBUNTU
<joh6nn> ere4si: screen loads my custom .bashrc, but it doesn't recognize the color settings
<triorieel> Flannel: ?
<ph0rensic> xeenan, can you try to install via restricted driver manager?'
<Starnestommy> xeenan, in a terminal, sudo sh /path/to/file.run
<joh6nn> so, as an example, "tput setaf 1" for the color red, isn't being honored
<ph0rensic> xeenan, it should work better than installing it via the .run file
<triorieel> Flannel:  sry, the link went ont eh enxt line and didn't notice it
<ere4si> joh6nn, I've heard it ignores some bash profiles but should use bashrc...
<nickrud> xeenan: that's not a good way to install the ati driver, a sec
<ph0rensic> Starnestommy, it should probably have to be chmod +x too though eh
<nickrud> xeenan: are you just trying to get 3d running, or are you using the one from the ati site for a particular reason?
<ph0rensic> nickrud, I suggested the proprietary driver manager
<xeenan> well i did it via driver manager but the 3d test failed
<joh6nn> ere4si: yeah, it's loading the bashrc.  i can tell, because it puts all the right information in my prompt.  it just doesn't set my prompt to the color i've chosen
<Jack_Sparrow> triorieel, What are you trying to build or compile
<nickrud> ph0rensic: good choice
<xeenan> trying to get the 3d running
<Strawberryjam> i'll be back in a sec
<xeenan> is there a way to do that
<nickrud> xeenan: what video card are you running?
<ph0rensic> nickrud, he said he did it that way but the 3d test failed..? ATI...
<xeenan> 9550
<Jack_Sparrow> fglrx
<triorieel> Jack_Sparrow: support for a dxr3 card
<SuperLag> Draco: So... no missing functionality though?
<benja22> Hi,  I'm not a ubuntu user but I need the command that lists services.   equivalent of  chkconfig --list.   thanks
<ph0rensic> xeenan, any specific fail message?
<Jack_Sparrow> triorieel, WHo makes them.. sorry, never heard of them
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: ati 9550, fglrx is correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<SuperLag> Draco: did you get the camera to work, as well?
<erawfish_> benja22:then ask your distro's channel
<xeenan> ya let me run the test again really quick
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: heh. I'm not keeping up with scroll well
<erawfish_> Jack_Sparrow: sigmatel IIRC
<benja22> erawfish_:   I need the ubuntu command to list services.
<triorieel> Jack_Sparrow: creative (you may have heard of them as hollywood cards).  a lot of media players support outputting through them (ie xine)
<erawfish_> benja22: ls /etc/init.d/
<xeenan> Your graphics card does not appear to be setup correctly.
<xeenan> Please check the documentation for your Linux distribution
<xeenan> and your graphics card drivers to ensure proper installation.
<benja22> erawfish_:   great.  Thank you.
<nickrud> xeenan: where did you see that?
<erawfish_> xeenan: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> triorieel, you will need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<triorieel> Jack_Sparrow: already done :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<nickrud> triorieel: and you'll want   linux-headers-$(uname -r)   on that apt-get line, you don't need the whole source
<xeenan> I play the eve-online game and it comes with a hardware tester and the 3d acceleration test failed aand thats the mesage
<Jack_Sparrow> xeenan, Is this in linux or under wine
<xeenan> the driver is from the restricted drivers
<triorieel> nickrud: the source line given to me earlier is already done
<erawfish_> Jack_Sparrow: it'S wine
<nickrud> xeenan: are you running compiz?
<xeenan> linux ver. of the game
<erawfish_> xeenan: isn't that simply a wine built binary?
<xeenan> a game that finally has a linux download ver.
<owieng> 11
<nickrud> xeenan: if you're using compiz, you won't be able to run gl games successfully
<xeenan> how do i know if im running that
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I am thinking of writing a bash script that will read current compiz state and flip it on and off for those people..
<nickrud> xeenan: if you don't know, you're almost certainly not :)     ps -A | grep compiz   in a terminal
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: heh. I wouldn't run an bash script from an unknown source
<simplyubuntu> hey i was wondering how i could allow a desktop user to configure wireless interfaces in ubuntu... can anyone help?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: you were supposed to laugh
<Lowkey_> Can anybody possibly help me with laptop wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrgh
<xeenan> well i guess i dont have that cause it says command not found
<nickrud> xeenan: make sure you have the spaces correct
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, try fglrxinfo
<triorieel> nickrud: I'm having problems with make menuconfig in the /usr/src/.... directory
<xeenan> i copied and pasted
<xeenan> lol
<nickrud> xeenan: ps -A  lists all the processes running on your system. It is on every linux machine in the world
<Cyclonut> simplyubuntu: try nm-applet?
<Cyclonut> I think the package is called NetworkManager
<Cyclonut> it should come by default though
<nickrud> triorieel: install libqt3-mt  , and run make xconfig
<triorieel> nickrud: libqt3-mt is already the newest version.
<xeenan> ok worked that time i dont have the program
<xeenan> do i need that
<GiddyKong> can anyone can anyone suggest a good dock? ^^
<nickrud> xeenan: ok, so far so good.  Next ,  run fglrxinfo in the terminal. Does it say it's using mesa drivers?
<ph0rensic> GiddyKong, AWN
<triorieel> nickrud: * Unable to find the QT3 installation. Please make sure that..........
<GiddyKong> thanks ^^
<nickrud> triorieel: I may have the wrong lib, that error tells you what to install
<simplyubuntu> yeah cyclonut.... i think i its the default applet thingy... however, whenever i try to reset the interface, for example, it asks me for an admin password
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, apt-get install xserver-xgl        then        sudo depmod -a
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: don't want compiz, want to run gl game
<Cyclonut> simplyubuntu: ah, I dont think you'll get around that... or if you do, I'd like to know how because there are somethings I could use that for
<xeenan> xeenan@xeenan-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<xeenan> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<xeenan> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<xeenan> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<xeenan> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<icesword> ok
<icesword> i am back
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, not going for compiz.. just setting up the drivers
<nickrud> xeenan: you have the proper driver installed and running correctly. So, it's something in your invocation of eve.
<xeenan> hmm
<ph0rensic> xeenan, in the future you should use a pastebin to paste multiple lines
<ph0rensic> !pastebin | xeenan
<ubotu> xeenan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> ph0rensic: I let floodbot be the arbiter of that these days. The uber-ops set that :)
<xeenan> ok sry
<ph0rensic> nickrud, hehe ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Floodbots are way faster than we are
<triorieel> nickrud: will the kernel have the settings used  by my kernel already set?
<xeenan> that program you were asking me about do i need that to run pc games
<Lowkey_> Can anybody help me...?
<nickrud> xeenan: no, you need to not have it running.
<xeenan> ok
<Lowkey_> Can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, Not unless you ask your question
<icesword> Lowkey_,
<nickrud> xeenan: I checked for that first, since it messes with the output of fglrxinfo .
<Lowkey_> I asked a few times
<Lowkey_> I need help with installing wireless
<ph0rensic> Jack_Sparrow, How many lines before the floodbot kicks in?
<Lowkey_> On an HP laptop
<xinbao> which command can hide the gvim toolbar in .vimrc,thx
<mbrandt> Lowkey_ which HP Laptop?
<nickrud> xinbao: try asking in #vim , I bet they know it by heart ;)
<icesword> nickrud, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf doesn't work for me,whatever the repo i use
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, Sorry, had to scroll way back.   what wireless card is it... lspci if you dont know
<Lowkey_> Its broadcom thats all I know
<Lowkey_> Thanks in advance
<Lowkey_> :D
<xinbao> hi how to hide the gvim toolbar?
<nickrud> icesword: sysv-rc-conf is in universe
<ere4si> icesword, it is just   sysv-rc
<icesword> nickrud, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, bcm43xx or bcm943xx  big difference
<icesword> ere4si, :)
<nickrud> xinbao:  type   /j #vim  , ask in there. That's the place all the knowledgeable vim people hang out
<Lowkey_> how can I tell the difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci
<ere4si> icesword, sysv-rc-conf is the terminal command to start it
<Lowkey_> where do I do that?
<Lowkey_> :-S
<Lowkey_> I sound like such an idiot
<Jack_Sparrow> open a terminal
<Lowkey_> er
<Lowkey_> I dont know what that is :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, that is fine.. dont feel bad about it..
<nickrud> Lowkey_: no idiots here, just people with different levels of experience ;)
<Lowkey_> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, applications   accessories   term
<icesword> ere4si, then i just run sudo apt-get install sysv-rc,right
<Lowkey_> ok
<ere4si> icesword, yep
<ere4si> !info sysv-rc
<ubotu> sysv-rc (source: sysvinit): System-V-like runlevel change mechanism. In component main, is required. Version 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Lowkey_> PCIxx21 ?
<nickrud> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<triorieel> I did: install linux-source, make menuconfig, make.   make gives me an error No rule to make target
<Lowkey_> BCM4318 ?
<ere4si> icesword, apologies - I had it wrong there...
<icesword> ere4si, k,thx,:)
<icesword> ere4si, ?
<nickrud> !kernel | triorieel (should have detaild explanation)
<ubotu> triorieel (should have detaild explanation): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, follow the link comming up  and I use fwcutter to get that one going..
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Lowkey_> okay :)
<ere4si> icesword, sysv-rc comes with ubuntu - to make changes you need  sysv-rc-conf
<SJrX> I'm trying to enable my wireless card but for some reason the signal strength of all access points is 0
<ere4si> icesword, do you have all the repositories enabled?
<icesword> ere4si, you mean sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf,that didn't get a package
<icesword> ere4si, all,?how?
<SJrX> WHen I do an iwlist eth2 scan it shows AP
<SJrX> but it never associates with any.
<SJrX> I also have another wireless card installed
<Lowkey_> Thank you jack!
<SJrX> but it doesn't seem to be detected
<ere4si> icesword, open synaptic package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey_, np, we are here to help where we can
<icesword> ere4si, k
<malocite> hey all - quickie question.  Is it possible to have a terminal window always look unique to others that open?  Like I usually always have one open thats connected to anotehr machine, I just want to be able to tell them apart quickly
<Pepetide1> Hi.... I cannot access my integrated webcam because my user does not have permission to access /dev/video0 and even if I change those permissions when I reboot they revert back... how can I change this?
<ere4si> icesword, then click settings in the top menu
<icesword> ere4si, yeah,
<ere4si> icesword, then select repositories and select all except source
<Tu13es> ples
<mage_> malocite: most terminal emulators let you specify either a profile or a background color as arguments
<icesword> ere4si, ok,select all except source
<ere4si> icesword, select close then click the reload button
<icesword> ere4si, k
<ere4si> nickrud, thanx for the correction - just in time..
<Rael> my sound has suddenly stopped working. I'm running ubuntu. I checked the speakers and the volume is turned up. I tried restarting but that did not fix it either.I go some kind of knotify popup talking about aRts and a crash
<ere4si> icesword, then you can click the search button and type sysv-rc-conf or use apt-get in the terminal
<triorieel> nickrud: I don't have to fully compile the kernel, I only need to get to the make dep part to do the otehr thing I need to.  since I am having issues with doing make with ubuntu kernel, would it be ok if I just used a kernel from mykernel.org?
<Rael> my sound has suddenly stopped working. I'm running ubuntu. I checked the speakers and the volume is turned up. I tried restarting but that did not fix it either.I go some kind of knotify popup talking about aRts and a crash
<nickrud> triorieel: not sure, I'm not that up on kernel stuff anymore (was only partially up when I was up at all)
<malocite> how do I see which harddrives are which /dev items?
<emma> Rael - did you go to your volume control and making sure it's on alsa?
<LukeL> hi everyone, when I go to install ubuntu I get a "no common cd-rom drive was detected" message. I'm using a Pioneer DVR-111DBK, anyone have some insight?
<googling> malocite, fdisk -l
<malocite> googling: hmm, that didn't seem to do anything :)
<googling> malocite, sudo fdisk -l
<malocite> googling:
<malocite> googling:  that did it :
<malocite> :)
<ere4si> Rael, see if this helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-51786.html
<Rael> its on alsa. I looked in there and I noticed that the sound device had been switched from my soundblaster card to the onboard sound card. I switched it back but still no sound
<emma> are the speakers plugged in?
<malocite> googling: I have just re-installed ubuntu on a smaller drive - now I want to mount the OLD drive's HOME folder to be the home folder on this drive, can I tell it to mount /dev/sda1/home/whatever ??
<Rael> yep
<Timi> Help. I tried changing the resolution settings on my laptop, when I relogged, the entire screen messed up.
<Rael> I'm running gnome btw
<Timi> Anyone?
<googling> malocite, there's a couple of ways to do this ... you can't mount a sub-directory directly ... you have to start with just mounting /dev/sda1 ...
<cyber_> alguien habla español aqui?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rael, try disabling the onboard sound card.. running both can be a hassle
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Rael> how can I do that
<googling> malocite, you could mount it to /mnt/sda1 (create the directory /mnt/sda1 first) and create a symlink from /mnt/sda1 to /home ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ec158148> can somebody suggest an app that can produce a pretty comprehensive list of available podcasts?  like itunes store?
<Timi> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<googling> malocite, instead of the symlink you could use the mount rebind option, but I have to refresh my memory on how to use it
<malocite> googling: so in fstab insert (sda1 is the drive I am trying to mount) /dev/sda1      /mnt/sda1    ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<malocite> then do a link from /mnt/sda1 to the /home folder?
<googling> malocite, yes
<kosh-> hi! when i put my sata drives to sleep using hdparm -y they start spinning again after 5 minutes. i have unmounted the partitions and don't really know what causes this behaviour (i am not accessing the drives) can someone help?
<malocite> googling: Hey, I'm starting to get good at this :)
<varsendaggr> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> kosh-, could it be trackerd ?
<malocite> googling: I just re-installed ubuntu because it had been getting so slow I could barely use it... if I install all of the updates would you expect that to happen again?
<GiddyKong> :D i broke a pakage how do i remove it?
<googling> malocite, you may prefer: mount --bind /mnt/sda1 /home - instead of the symlink - then it looks like a real top-level directory
<kosh-> Jack_Sparrow: no, it is not running
<GiddyKong> so i can retry
<GiddyKong> ><
<LukeL> hi everyone, when I go to install ubuntu I get a "no common cd-rom drive was detected" message. I'm using a Pioneer DVR-111DBK, anyone have some insight?
<Jack_Sparrow> kosh-, just a thought.
<ph0rensic> GiddyKong, sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<ere4si> GiddyKong, sudo apt-get remove "package"
<GiddyKong> thank you guys again ><
<ph0rensic> ere4si, hehenice
<googling> malocite, that's a "feature" I'd more attribute to windows over time rather than Linux - did you use "top" to see what might have been consuming CPU?
<kosh-> Jack_Sparrow: thx anyway :)
<ere4si> Phoenigore, jinx
<Timi> From the console, how do I edit the resolution settings?
<ere4si> oops
<oxeimon> so, I have an external hard drive, but when I plug it in, I can't see it. I can't even see the entry in /media/
<googling> malocite, how much memory and swap space do you have?
<malocite> googling: Yeah, nothing really was, sometimes firefox would go upwards of 50%.... but it was just slow, I was surprised.  I called my internet support, (yes they know linux there) and the guy said he had the same problem on his Feisty & gutsy boxes over time,
<malocite> googling: I have a gig of memory
<Jack_Sparrow> Timi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<malocite> googling: I don't know how much swap space
<Starnestommy> the linux version of firefox has memory leaks
<googling> malocite, cat /proc/swaps
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Goodnight buddy..  need to get more rest...
<dbmoodb> question lexmark 1170 - says udev means it works out of the box ?
<dbmoodb> or not so?
<malocite> on this new install it says 875500 for space... is that 875 megs for the swap?
<dbmoodb> also with a sis 9XX can you get 3d working - not sure there is large website anyone done it ?
<oxeimon> so, I have an external hard drive, but when I plug it in, I can't see it. I can't even see the entry in /media/, can someone plz help me
<e-rod> leave #ubuntu
<googling> malocite: yep, should be around twice your swap space - that's generally the recommendation
<googling> malocite: sorry, meant twice your RAM size
<malocite> thats what installed by default :)
<malocite> so I should have like 2000000 for swap then
<googling> malocite: yes, strange it chose that number, but then I always do manual partitioning
<malocite> its only a 20 gig drive that the install is on, maybe thats why
<Mega_byte> hi, I have the /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off problem in Ubuntu 7.04, I read what was said in forums, but it didn't help, anyone knows how to track exactly the origin of the problem in this case?
<googling> malocite: could have something to do with it, not sure though
<ere4si> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/news/queensland/southeast-qld-prepares-for-wet-weekend/2008/02/29/1204226935743.html - I'm off to use the hose if I can find it...
<malocite> googling: its only a 20 gig drive the install is on, maybe thats why, annyway... I'm gonna reboot and see if my drive mounts on boot :)
<malocite> googling: or is there a way to test fstab without rebooting
<googling> malocite: you should be able to just do umount /dev/sda1 and then mount /dev/sda1 to see if your fstab is working
<googling> malocite: are you going to stick with the symlink or change to use the --bind option?
<malocite> googling: But that just tells me if I can mount, it doesn't tell me if I made the fstab entry right doesn't it?
<Captain_Obliviou> man this is tough...ok, this is my last resort.
<malocite> googling: I don't know anything about --bind, only worked with symlinks before
<googling> malocite: that's only entering part of the information - it needs to go to fstab to get the rest of the information
<Captain_Obliviou> i am stuck at 576x384 at 30hz rez
<Captain_Obliviou> i just installed ubuntu on a PS3
<Timi> How do I get back to graphic mode?
<Captain_Obliviou> i know the screen can handle 800x600 at 60hz
<Captain_Obliviou> how do i force it to work?
<Starnestommy> Timi, Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<malocite> googling: ahh... you are right (clearly you have done this before :) )
<Mega_byte> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" problem in Ubuntu 7.04, I read what was said in forums, but it didn't help, anyone knows how to track exactly the origin of the problem in this case?
<oxeimon> so, I have an external hard drive, but when I plug it in, I can't see it. I can't even see the entry in /media/, can someone plz help?
<Timi> Omg
<malocite> once a symlink is there, its there right, like when I reboot, it will still be there the same way it was before?
<Timi> it's working, thanks so much
<malocite> googling: once a symlink is there, its there right, like when I reboot, it will still be there the same way it was before?
<googling> malocite: yes it will stay, personally I'd switch to the --bind approach, but it's fine to stay with what you are comfortable doing
<malocite> googling: Actually, I think I should.... I seem to be having problems with it as a symlink
<googling> malocite: what you may find when moving around the /home directories is that it will sometimes show up as /mnt/sda1/home and not /home
<Timi> Thanks jack-Sparrow
<malocite> I think that is happening, whem i try to open the home dir in gnome nothing comes up, so I suspect thats happening
<googling> malocite: so just rm the symlink and then do mount --bind /mnt/sda1 /home
<malocite> googling: Will I have to do that on every boot?
<Captain_Obliviou> anyone have any thoughts on my resolution issue?
<googling> malocite: you can also put that in /etc/fstab, but it needs to be after the /dev/sda1 mount
<kruqnut> hi, i need to setup a network connection for file transferring with a windows computer, i need to backup some files before reformatting the drive in this computer, i am trying to do this from the live cd as i can't install an OS on this computer atm
<kruqnut> how would i go about doing this?
<malocite> googling: What would that line look like in fstab?
<googling> malocite: I just tried and the fstab line should look like this: /mnt/sda1 /home none bind 0 0
<googling> kruqnut: you're back - I tried something while you were away ...
<kruqnut> oh hey :P
<kruqnut> i tried to install a different version of windows and got the same blue screen, so i definately need to reformat the disk
<googling> kruqnut: I brought up a live-cd and ran into the same hostname error - it went away when I added an entry for the windows machine to /etc/hosts
<kruqnut> how do i do that?
<Mega_byte> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" problem in Ubuntu 7.04, I read what was said in forums, but it didn't help, anyone knows how to track exactly the origin of the problem in this case?
<googling> kruqnut: sudo vi /etc/hosts - add "<ip-address> <hostname>"
<malocite> googling: well, that seems to work, but stuff is running wierd now :)  Firefox doesn't want to start, and neither does evolution,
<kruqnut> what would the ip address be of two computers directly connected to eachother?
<malocite> googling: and when I click on HOME FOLDER nothing comes up
<googling> malocite: I would try rebooting so that the home directory is mounted early
<kruqnut> i guess i could unplug the internet wire and run it thru the router and then use the 192.168.1.100 etc ips, but is there a way to do it with a direct connection?
<malocite> googling: good idea., I'll reboot and be right back :)
<jamesrdorn> Got a quick question. What's a 'really' good IRC client for ubuntu?
<googling> kruqnut: hmm ... I thought you probably set them manually
<Captain_Obliviou> xirc
<kruqnut> no i haven't never done that before
<Azodon> gnome-xchat
<jamesrdorn> I have always used in the past, and still do use w/ Wine... mIRC
<kruqnut> i could do the router, then the router would assign local ip addresses
<Starnestommy> jamesrdorn, xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation, kvirc, or mirc
<Captain_Obliviou> i meant xchat x
<Azodon> or xchat
<kruqnut> so it'd be like: sudo vi /etc/hosts - add "192.168.1.100 BOXMAN"
<jamesrdorn> mIRC is $20, and is a great client. Runs w/ wine nicely
<jamesrdorn> think it's worth the money for deveopment?
<kruqnut> you can use pidgin
<Mega_byte> try it all and choose what fits you best, there is not thing such as "the best", just what suits your needs
<kruqnut> it comes with ubuntu
<jamesrdorn> krept: I use pidigin for everything else
<kruqnut> and it also does all your IM programs
<googling> kruqnut: yes, for a direct connection you will need to set static IP addresses on both systems - how many ports do you have on the router
<Starnestommy> pidgin's irc support is highly incomplete
<anditosan> when trying to run elisa I get this error *** stack smashing detected ***: python terminated
<jamesrdorn> I just dont like how it handles irc
<kruqnut> i have 4 ports on the router + it sends a wireless signal
<Captain_Obliviou> i could never get irc to work right with pidgin
<malocite> googling: Thou art wise in the ways of the linux, the reboot has been successful :)
<kruqnut> i can just unplug the ethernet cable from the modem to router and use that to plug into the other computer
<sladigar> irssi, free, best available
<googling> malocite: excellent
<jamesrdorn> Again, I am like 2 secs away from a $20 registration. I would like that donation to go to open source if there is a competing product
<jamesrdorn> something that is 'very' useable
<sladigar> IRSSI
<malocite> googling: Thats awesome, now I can re-install my os when ever I want to without losing my home folder
<Starnestommy> xchat\
<kruqnut> then it should setup 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.101 as the local ip addresses
<kruqnut> which are the ones i need right?
<Gatton> xchat ftw
<googling> kruqnut: you have the windows machine connected to the router - can you just connect the ubuntu machine to it too?
 * jamesrdorn installs xchat
<sladigar> jamesdorn irssi, it's text based, out of terminal, but you just can't beat it
<kruqnut> well windows machine isn't connected to anything atm lol
<kruqnut> i only have 2 cables
<Starnestommy> I think there was a project to make a GUI for irssi
<googling> kruqnut:
<jamesrdorn> sladen, I used it a while ago
<kruqnut> and one is connected to modem, and one to this computer
<kruqnut> thats why when i go to try things, i have to disconnect
<googling> kruqnut: what you suggested will work fine, two IPs from the same private subnet
<sladigar> irssi had gui in windows, i think
<kruqnut> ok
<Gatton> bitchx if you just gotta chat in a term
<Starnestommy> sladigar, it's just a cygwin cmd window
<kruqnut> then after that i should be able to just do smbclient \\\\system\\share?
<sladigar> in windows, starnestommy?
<Starnestommy> sladigar, yes
<sladigar> ahh
<googling> kruqnut: private IP on each system, entry in /etc/hosts for the windows IP and name, then the smbclient command
<kruqnut> ok
<kruqnut> brb in a minute
<googling> kruqnut: ok
<_icesword_> googling, you know ubuntu has six console in default,how to change it to two,i mean,ctrl+alt+f1 get you a console,how to
<_icesword_> ere4si, , you know ubuntu has six console in default,how to change it to two,i mean,ctrl+alt+f1 get you a console,how to
<bruenig> _icesword_: does ubuntu use inittab?
<googling> _icesword_: from memory just alt-f* will switch between console, as long as you don't have X running
<Starnestommy> bruenig, there is no inittab
<ere4si> icesctrl+alt+f2-f6 and alt+f7 to get back
<_icesword_> bruenig, i am not sure,no /etc/inittab
<ere4si> /etc/init.d
<jamesrdorn> brb'
<_icesword_> no,i want tune that "six" console to "two"
<_icesword_> how
<bruenig> Starnestommy: hmm
<Starnestommy> I'm not sure if it can be done
<bruenig> it can be done with distros that use inittab
<Captain_Obliviou> recompile
<_icesword_> in ubuntu,no such a file
<ere4si> _icesword_, you only want to be able to access two - not 6 ?
<_icesword_> yeah
<_icesword_> that is it
<Starnestommy> I might try to get 8 instead of 6, but I usually only use the first 4
<ere4si> _icesword_, one min - that's tty 1-6 - have to check how again
<googling> _icesword_: I think you have to rebuild the kernel
<icesword> googling, what ?rebuild the kernel,ohh,i will pass
<Starnestommy> there might be an init script somewhere...
<jamesrdorn> now that I am using xchat, something is very strange
<googling> icesword: why do you want to reduce it? just wondering
<jamesrdorn> in the server setup there is a field for "channels to autojoin" but no matter the combo, it only opens the first one
<icesword> googling, i think this will force system uses less resource
<Starnestommy> seperate them with commas, i.e. #foo,#bar,#etc...
<ere4si> icesword, the file /etc/event.d - you need to rename the files tty3-6 to tty3.bak, tty4.bak etc
<jamesrdorn> Starnestommy, I did so, still no luck
<Captain_Obliviou> i am stuck at 576x384 at 30hz rez
<icesword> ere4si, only one step?
<prince_jammys> is this that tty hack?
<Captain_Obliviou> i know the screen can handle 800x600 at 60hz
<ere4si> icesword, 4 files to rename
<jamesrdorn> Starnestommy, however, I provided a space
<icesword> ok
<jamesrdorn> so mabe that's the issue?!?!?
<Captain_Obliviou> anyone have any ideas?
<cE_mAniEz> hy
<Starnestommy> prince_jammys, a tty hack, but maybe not the one you're thinkning about
<prince_jammys> Starnestommy: the "performance enhancing" hack?
<wasabi_> how do i invoke run command from terminal?
<jamesrdorn> Starnestommy, thanks, removing the space fixed it
<wasabi_> instead of pressing alt-f2
<IndyGunFreak> Captain_Obliviou: have you tried to reconfigure X?
<wasabi_> anyone?
<icesword> ere4si, it just simply doesn't allow me to rename
<Captain_Obliviou> IndyGunFreak, i would be more than happy to if i had a how to...im a linux newb (great on windows and ok on mac)
<cyphase> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Amazon_releases_MP3_downloader_for_Linux
<IndyGunFreak> !res | Captain_Obliviou
<ubotu> Captain_Obliviou: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ere4si> icesword, you need admin rights - in terminal type    sudo nautilus /etc/event.d
<icesword> k
<googling> icesword, ere4si: this will stop getty (login) from running on the console but will not reduce the number of ttys
<icesword> now initializing gnome-mount extension
<icesword> a file browser appeared,
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: under system->admin->screens and graphics, what do you have for the monitor model?
<icesword> seems it is not easy,i will pass it,though
<Lartza_> how can i change what folder is the www folder?
<Captain_Obliviou> googling, the program doesnt launch...
<jamesrdorn> Lartza_, I dont understand... for apache?
<Lartza_> i have other harddrive mount point /home and i would like to transfer /var/www to there
<Lartza_> but not that it uses loclahost/~lartza
<Lartza_> site root in /home/lartza/something
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: what if you try from a shell: sudo displayconfig-gtk ?
<kittykitty> anyone have time to help me understand what i'm doing wrong?
<Lowkey_> Jack,
<Lowkey_> I got the wireless to work,
<Lowkey_> Thank you!
<Starnestommy> Edit the DocumentRoot and Directory settings in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ere4si> icesword, one more step for the tty's
<GregM> this might be a little  of topic. but here it goes . Installing Ubuntu in vmware. is it still necessary to create a swap partition or does VMWare perform this function
<icesword> ere4si, what?
<Starnestommy> GregM, you'll still need to make one
<Lartza_> oh thanks!
<ere4si> icesword, sudo gedit /etc/default/console-setup  in a terminal
<Lartza_> well how could i run webhosting in ubuntu
<AtomicSpark> has anyone tried quickbooks pro w/ wine?
<icesword> hmm,it won't cause any bad end,right
<Lartza_> people get ftp acc and limited quota and mysql
<Lartza_> and something like cpanel
<kittykitty> following instructions on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router" whenever i start up the bridged network, i am unableto use any network (network unreachable)
<ere4si> icesword, the line -   ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]"   change to   ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-2]"  and save
<AtomicSpark> kittykitty: means your gateway is set incorrectly
<Captain_Obliviou> googling, incoming wall of text
<Captain_Obliviou> FATAL: Module battery not found.
<Captain_Obliviou> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Captain_Obliviou>   File "/usr/bin/displayconfig-gtk", line 75, in <module>
<Captain_Obliviou>     app = DisplayConfig(options)
<Captain_Obliviou>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/displayconfiggtk/DisplayConfig.py", line 190, in __init__
<Captain_Obliviou>     debug_scan_pci_filename=self.options.pcitable)
<Captain_Obliviou>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfigabstraction.py", line 392, in __init__
<Captain_Obliviou>     self._finalizeInit()
<Captain_Obliviou>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfigabstraction.py", line 400, in _finalizeInit
<kittykitty> i've tried to set the default gateway manually by using the route command
<Captain_Obliviou>     gfxcard = self.primary_screen._getGfxCard()
<Captain_Obliviou> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '_getGfxCard'
<AtomicSpark> !paste > Captain_Obliviou
<icesword> ere4si, it is that all,thank you for time
<Lartza_> dont flood!
<ere4si> icesword, yep :)
<kittykitty> it still doesnt work, and even using dhclient messes it up when the bridge network is up
<Captain_Obliviou> sorry
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: looks like the install did not go cleanly
<Captain_Obliviou> i just followed the instructions i was given...
<kittykitty> ok, heres a question someone might beable to answer, why do i keep getting 192.168.0.1 in my resolv.conf when i use dhclient ?
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: did you do the install yourself? did the live-cd handle the display correctly?
<Lartza_> how could i run webhosting in ubuntu
<Lartza_> people get ftp acc and limited quota and mysql
<Lartza_> and something like cpanel
<Captain_Obliviou> googling, the ps3 doesnt have enough ram to handle the live boot
<obfusco> kittykitty: probably from your router
<emma> Any alternatives to AutoCAD for Ubuntu users?
<Lartza_> how could i run webhosting in ubuntu? people get ftp acc and limited quota and mysql and something like cpanel
<kruqnut> hmmm
<Dr_willis> i use qcad for my cad needs. _ i think theres another cad program or 2 out also
<kittykitty> my router is 192.168.1.1, and it is passing the proper dns server and dhclient is sticking in the other ip for some un-known reason
<Lartza_> can i really send mail from ubuntu mailserver if i dont have domain
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: sorry, probably missed some initial messages, this is on a PS3?
<kruqnut> the sudo vi /etc/hosts thing didn't work so good, so i tried to just edit using gedit and put a line after localhost that was 192.168.1.117 BOXMAN
<googling> kruqnut: what happened?
<kruqnut> but it didn't really work
<furythor> what restricted extras I do need to play most content like videos, DVDs etc ?
<Captain_Obliviou> googling, yes
<kruqnut> when the vi program ran it just kinda locked my terminal up
<kruqnut> not froze it, but it displayed the text of the hosts file
<prince_jammys> furythor: you need ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 for dvds
<kruqnut> but i couldn't do anything in it
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: is there a howto for that? ubuntu on ps3?
<kruqnut> and i couldn't exit it or anything
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | furythor
<Lowkey_> Can someone help me with Beryl?
<ubotu> furythor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Captain_Obliviou> sure, one moment
<jamesrdorn> furythor, also VLC is a great player for just about everything
<kruqnut> i had to hit the exit button and reopen terminal
<obfusco> kittykitty: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<kruqnut> so im not sure what i did wrong
<prince_jammys> !restricted | furythor
<ubotu> furythor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bitterbug> kruqnut: you need to use vi commands... use colon to do commands at the boottttom for example
<Lowkey_> I need help with Beryl if anyone can help me :)
<bitterbug> it's kind of overwhelming. you'll need a cheat sheet.
<Travis> hi i am using ubuntu and CUPS to print to my printer, i am wondering if there is a way to have cups backup my print jobs, like as a PDF as well as print, so we can go back and see what was printed later?
<bitterbug> like you can hit "i" for insert... or dd to delete a line
<googling> kruqnut: sorry ... I was assuming you've used vi before ... my bad
<Captain_Obliviou> googling, http://psubuntu.com/installation-instructions
<bitterbug> kruqnut: http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<decay> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jamesrdorn> vim is much more user friendly than vi
<Lartza_> how could i run webhosting in ubuntu? people get ftp acc and limited quota and mysql and something like cpanel
<kittykitty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58072/
<prince_jammys> just use nano or gedit. save vim for after you've done the tutorial
<omnistegan>  #wine
<kruqnut> where do i want to insert this line of text?
<googling> Captain_Obliviou: you probably need to ask someone related to that project
<Lowkey_> Can anyone help me install Beryl?
<Lowkey_> I would appreciate it
<prince_jammys> Lartza_: try #ubuntu-server
<Captain_Obliviou> i really wish they had an IRC...
<prince_jammys> !beryl | Lowkey_
<Lowkey_> !beryl
<ubotu> Lowkey_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Lowkey_> thanks
<lordleemo> Lartza_: http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10  nice simple how to using isp config . http://www.ispconfig.org/index.htm
<Lowkey_> uh
<Lowkey_> doesn't help much
<Lowkey_> Lol
<FloodBot1> Lowkey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesrdorn> !compiz
<prince_jammys> !compiz | Lowkey_
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Lowkey_: please see above
<Lowkey_> Thank you
<Lartza_> lordleemo ispconfig issnt supported anymore or something like that
<Lowkey_> I'm in that channel
<googling> kruqnut: you can add it to the end doing the following: sudo echo "<ip-address> <hostname>" >> /etc/hosts
<Lowkey_> noone is alive
<Captain_Obliviou> Lowkey_, or you could use 7.10
<Lowkey_> excuse me?
<Captain_Obliviou> which includes it in gnome
<kruqnut> in the prompt not VI right?
<Lowkey_> :-?
<jamiefox> hi i just got this installed
<jamesrdorn> Lowkey_, ubuntu 7.10 has compiz built in
<lordleemo> Lartza_: ok m8 maybe someone else knows ill have a google for you
<googling> kruqnut: yes
<jamesrdorn> System>Apearance
<obfusco> kittykitty: might be as a result of the settings on eth0?  try making everything static, if that doesn't cause too much trouble
<Lowkey_> actually, I think I have 7.10
<Lartza_> is webmin same than ispconfig?
<jamesrdorn> System>Prefs>apearance
<Lowkey_> Thanks :D
<jamesrdorn> Visual Effects tab
<Starnestommy> ispconfig?
<jamesrdorn> it's not as configurable
<kittykitty> if i just setup both networks, then bridge them using the brctl commands, it still breaks the networking
<Lowkey_> oh :(
<Lartza_> i mean i dont know anything about ispconfig, but have webmin installed
<jamesrdorn> but it works as long as you have a supported card/driver
<obfusco> kittykitty: why bridging?
<Captain_Obliviou> jamesrdorn, it is, but you have to install another program...
<jamesrdorn> try it out
<Lowkey_> "None, Normal, Extra"
<jamesrdorn> Cap_J_L_Picard, right
<kittykitty> cause i have other computers that arn't wireless and i'm borrowing internet from down the street
<Captain_Obliviou> let me find it
<jamesrdorn> Lowkey_, search around for some compiz config apps that might help you out
<kruqnut> when i did echo command it said bash: permission denied
<Lowkey_> I'm on the Beryl website
<jamesrdorn> Lowkey_, my experiance is the config apps can really screw things up
<Lowkey_> :-S
<Lowkey_> I see aquamarine
<Lowkey_> beryl-core
<Lowkey_> beryl-manager
<Lowkey_> beryl-plugins
<prince_jammys> Lowkey_: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<prince_jammys> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lowkey_> I believe its 7.10
<Lowkey_> I just installed it tonight
<computerex> Hi guys. I have the compiz-fuzion-plugins-extra package installed. Compiz fusion wiki says that 3D windows is part of this package. How can I active it using CCSM?
<Lowkey_> from the Ubuntu website
<obfusco> kittykitty: i would say it would be easier to use ssh as a socks proxy by using the -D option
<prince_jammys> Lowkey_: then you don't need beryl -- read the above link for compiz
<Captain_Obliviou> Lowkey_, its called "CCSM"
<Lowkey_> ok :D
<Lowkey_> CCSM?
<googling> kruqnut: yeah, sudo and >> don't play well together ...
<Lowkey_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jamesrdorn> goodnight
 * jamesrdorn tips hat
<prince_jammys> Lowkey_: yes, ccsm is the compiz settings manager.  but you can access this from Preferences->Appearance
<kruqnut> what if i went into fulltime admin control(forgot the command)
<phix> hey, I just intalled Ubuntu 07.10 on my laptop (ASUS F3S).  I have updated packages but I am unable to get the sound (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)) or Ethernet NIC (02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)) working.
<Lowkey_> okay, when I go in there all I see is "None, Normal, Extra"
<Captain_Obliviou> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)
<booster__> hey guys...i need to know if there is a repository list for 7.10, im looking for the non free packages
<jamiefox> i cant change to the second desktop anymore but the wobley windows still work,
<phix> I have googled this but that didn't help :(
<googling> kruqnut: instead: sudo bash, then: echo "<ip> <host>" >>, then: exit
<Frogzoo> !easysource | booster__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<googling> kruqnut: instead: sudo bash, then: echo "<ip> <host>" >>/etc/hosts, then: exit
<phix> Any one installed Ubuntu on this laptop? or has any ideas?
<Frogzoo> hmm..
<Captain_Obliviou> jamiefox, Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm) can configure that
<kittykitty> just setting up this box as a router from the wireless -> wired network, would be alot easier for the other people, so they don't have to do stupid "login" crap that they're to retarded to do anyways
<ere4si> !repos | booster__
<ubotu> booster__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<omnistegan> Hey guys, I installed Wine but it didn't create a ~/.wine/ folder. When I try to run an application with wine, it tells me it fails to create it. The folder is chomodded 777, any suggestions? I've tried reinstalling wine to no avail
<jamiefox> ok i can have a look, i could change the desktop yesterday but its stopped working now,
<kruqnut> ok it's at the bottom of the file now
<googling> kruqnut: another method is to use system->admin->network and add the host specification through the GUI
<computerex> Can someone please point me to the right path? I have the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package installed. I would like to activate the 3D windows plug-in, which is part of the package
<nickrud> omnistegan: I think you need to run wineconfig or some such
<kruqnut> now i shoudl try the "smbclient \\\\system\\share" command?
<Captain_Obliviou> alright, time to try adding these settings again...
<googling> kruqnut: you could first try: smbclient -L \\\\system - to check that you can see its shares
<phix> kruqnut: ummm you can use / instead of \\, you do know that right?
<omnistegan> nickrud: When I try to open the wine config it simply doesn't do anything, no error, when I tried it in a terminal it just brought me to the next line without doing anything
<kruqnut> yea i know :P
<Gatton> winecfg
<kruqnut> brb
<googling> kruqnut: yes, old habits die hard ;)
<nickrud> omnistegan: I don't even have wine installed. I just remember , did you see Gatton above?
<Ryuuzaki> nussa quanta gente
<omnistegan> Gatton: same failure message as when I tried running an exe. fails to create the directory
<jamiefox> i installed amsn and this irc thing this morning, i had wine installed with automatix
<Gatton> omnistegan, you ran winecfg and it still didn't create the .wine folder?
<obfusco> kittykitty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972 looks like the sort of thing you want
<oiboy> Need some help
<omnistegan> Gatton: winecfg won't run, it says "creating config directory" and then "Segmentation fault"
<Gatton> ouch. wonder if the wine installation is borked somehow
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: did you install wine from apt?
<ankitj> Hi all,Need some help
<obfusco> !ask | oiboy
<ubotu> oiboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<omnistegan> prince_jammys: yes
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: hmm that's disconcerting
<phix> so any wy
<phix> way
<omnistegan> prince_jammys: I actually had a problem with another program creating a directory, I up having to create in manually for the program to work
<Robbster> hi all. I'm running gutsy on a lenovo Z61m. The laptop have bluetooth, but the OS doesn't seem to detect it. Worked with Feisty. any ideas?
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: did you change the permissions of your home dir perchance?
<jamiefox> i still cant see how to get the second desktop working again,,
<oiboy> I'm a total newbie to Linux and made the "jump" Trying to install a .run package says must be run as root
<oiboy> ?
<omnistegan> prince_jammys: only when I extended them when the problem started.
<night_slither> hello all
<Robbster> oiboy: run the command and sudo command.run it will prompt for password.
<obfusco> !sudo | oiboy
<ubotu> oiboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Robbster> be careful about what you run as root!
<jamiefox> i can only see the three choices of desktop effects. and theres no other settings,
<omnistegan> Hmm, it's created a .wine folder now, somehow.... but when I run winecfg is responds with "Segmentation fault" and fails
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: gutsy, right?
<Robbster> what kernel modules am I likely to need for bluetooth?
<omnistegan> prince_jammys: yes
<decay> i have bcm43xx installed, but when i run lsmod, i dont see it listed. is this a problem?
<ankitj> Hi all.Need help.I have two ubuntu boxes ,both 7.10 , physically 15 mtrs apart,both connected to Net through adsl modem,and we have wifi enabled in my laptops.Now i want to share files amongst them through wireless.i am pretty naive on this.Help.
<jamiefox> i have never got bluetooth to work on any linux distro.
<levander> Can anyone tell me why I can mount a share from my Windows box to my Ubuntu box using smbfs but not cifs?
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: 64 bit?
<omnistegan> prince_jammys: yes, thats correct
<phix> Hello
<Robbster> levander: I dont' think that windows can make the share available in anything other tham smbfs
<phix> Hello
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: googling ... seems to be an issue there
<phix> ankitj: I know how to do that
<phix> Hello
<phix> How about I keep on saying hello
<luisgmarine> Hello is there an easy way to change the default ubuntu icon in the menu to something of my own liking, like the gnome foot for starters?
<ankitj> phix: Thanks in Aadvance
<prince_jammys> omnistegan: while you/we are figuring this out .. google "ubuntu gutsy wine create .wine segmentation fault"
<Robbster> does anyone know what kernel modules need to be installed for bluetooth?
<jamiefox> hi phix
<phix> ankitj: does ubuntu pick your wireless cards up? can you see it in iwconfig or ifconfig?
<levander> Robbster: Okay, I thought cifs was backwards compatible with smbfs?
<omnistegan> prince_jammys: yup, I'm already on it
<phix> jamiefox: yay!
<phix> some one actually answered me!
<ankitj> phix:yes
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: you've helped me before!  How do I change the default ubuntu icon in the menu bar to something else?
<phix> now lets try this agai, but instead of saying hello, I will ask my question I asked 5 minutes ago
<phix> and hopefully this time I get a response
<kr0y> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-220443.html can anybosy help me with this?
<nickrud> !patience | phix
<ubotu> phix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ankitj> phix:in my office i connect to office wifi
<jamiefox> phix i sometime find it easyier tp get answer on linix geeks group on my space than in these chats
<phix> nickrud: I relise that, you could of at least acknowledged my question :) at least
<Robbster> levander: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block
<nickrud> phix: this channel is busy enough without 40 people saying 'no freaking clue'
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: i don't know of an easy way -- the icon is called "start-here". it's either a png or svg file somewhere in your icon theme
<phix> ankitj: OK GREAT
<killown> does exaile has any lastfm plugin?
<ankitj> phix:now..
<decay> has anyone gotten their bcm43xx driver to work?
<jamiefox> there is a ubuntu group on facebook,,join up
<phix> ankitj: ifconfig
<phix> ankitj: iwconfig
<decay> or the bcm4311 to be more specific
<phix> I hate face book
<levander> Robbster: That page says that CIFS came into being when Microsoft changed the name from SMB and added features.
<cafuego> decay: It's worked for years on my 4306es. I don't have a 4311
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: what icon theme do you use>
<phix> ok so my LAN and Sound isn't working, scroll up for lspci outputs
<decay> cafuego: =[
<cafuego> decay: Do you have the firmware?
<jamiefox> well phix it helps if you turn of all the dumb emails you get sent from there and you can chose to do that
<nickrud> !bcm43xx |decay: I use the 4311 , took about 5 minutes with this page.
<ubotu> decay: I use the 4311 , took about 5 minutes with this page.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<phix> ankitj: ok so you want to share files between two Linux computers? or Windows boxes as well?
<ankitj> phix:what to look into that
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: nuoveXT-1.6
<ankitj> phix:right now btw ubuntu only..
<Robbster> so I was wrong, but when you mount the share, you tell the client what File system to use. I don't think that CIFS is supported as a file system, although google will tell you for sure.
<phix> ankitj: can you see your wireless card in there :)
<decay> cafuego: yep
<decay> nickrud: what do you get when you type lspci?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: you know how to view hidden folders in your home dir?
<ankitj> phix:no
<phix> ankitj: ok well you can use SMB / CIFS, NFS, FTP, AFS, CODA, HTTP, etc. etc., what protocol would you like to use??
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: yes, going to do a search now for that start-here.*
<ankitj> phix:what is easy :)
<phix> ankitj: hmmm ok, that is a problem, what type of wireless card you ot?
<phix> ot = got
<decay> nickrud: says here i have BCM94311CG wkab
<decay> wlan
<nickrud> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) Decadent
<decay> nickrud: same. but rev 02
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: nothing :\
<phix> ankitj: personally I would use SMB / CIFS or NFS.  Use SMB / CIFS if you want Windows computers to access it too
<nickrud> decay: but if you can keep cafuego interested, you got good help
<decay> nickrud: ill follow the page. thanks (althogh i think i already may have)
<decay> cafuego where have you been all my life
<cafuego> decay: On airplanes
<ankitj> phix:how do i find what card i use?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: it's probably inheriting the default one from gnome. is there a dir .icons/nouvext or something?
<phix> ankitj: sudo lspci
<decay> cafuego: likewise. wink next time we cross paths
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: yes there is
 * cafuego sinks back into his steaming kitchen
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: if you copy an icon into the places folder of that dir and name it start-here, it will probably work
<decay> nickrud: i've tried this
<phix> ankitj: If Ubuntu didnt pick it up you may need to use the Windows XP drivers with ndiswrapper
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: otherwise it uses the default
<topster> i'm having a problem with KDE apps
<decay> nickrud: the card's light on my laptop went from red to blue, but when i do iwconfig, the access point is 'invalid'
<topster> it started after the last update to KDE libs i think
<nickrud> decay: you might be one of those who need a later driver and kernel. A sec
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: what places folder?
<ankitj> phix: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: inside .icons/nuovext
<ankitj> phix:it works at office
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: is there a places directory somewhere?
<topster> some of them, including amarok and konqueror, exit right when they start
 * delcoyote mornin'
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: yes the one I made under .icons/nouvext/gnome/scalable/places
<luisgmarine> but that one doesn't work
<phix> ankitj: oh so it works at the Office in linux?
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: you made it?
<ankitj> phix:yes
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: yes
<phix> ankitj: you are at home now?
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: I ran into that idea when I was googling but that didn't help much
<phix> ankitj: trying to connect it to another Ubuntu box?
<nickrud> decay: are you sure about the chip info? I found only one russian page for what you gave me
 * delcoyote buenos dias
<ankitj> yes
<ankitj> phix:yes
<phix> ankitj: ok, you have an AP at home?
<phix> ankitj: also, are both computers the same?
<decay> nickrud: one second. it's restarting
<ankitj> phix:no
<phix> ankitj: do both computers have the same wireless card?
<phix> ankitj: what is in the other one?
<decay> btw: i have to boot with 'noapic'
<phix> ankitj: can you see the wireless card using iwconfig?
<ankitj> phix:one is compaq nc8430 another is dell
<luisgmarine> luisgmarine: I don't see why the gnome developers don't make this much easier to fix, hopefully the guy developing Ubuntu Tweak will add this option to his todo list
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: that won't work unless the dir is mentioned in the file index.desktop or index.theme.   you know what, i don't even think it matters what dir you place the icon in -- just put it into one of the dirs that came with the icon set (filesystems, actions, apps ..) try one of those
<nickrud> decay: one warning: I know very little about wireless, about all I've spend is that 5 minutes
<phix> ankitj: ok, type in lspci on the other (the one you havnt used at the office)
<phix> or have you tested both at the office?
 * delcoyote morning all
<phix> delcoyote: evening
<ankitj> phix:lo        no wireless extensions.
<ankitj> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ankitj> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<ankitj>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<ankitj>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm
<ankitj>           Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot1> ankitj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kruqnut> root@ubuntu:~# sudo smbclient -L ////system
<kruqnut> Connection to system failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<kruqnut> still getting that
<phix> lol
<decay> nickrud: and i've spent about 5 hours and were on the same boat
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: yes, creating icon sets is a pain. i've created one myself
<zero88> Is there any kind of emulator or virtual machine that will run Mac os x on linux???
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: there's not enough documentation
<Starnestommy> zero88: maybe pearpc
<phix> zero88: VirtualBox
<phix> zero88: Intel vers though
<zero88> starnestommy ya im looking at that right now seems and little complicated
<phix> not PPC
<zero88> phix what do you mean intel version?
<__mikem> Virtual machines are good, but nothing beats a real linux install
<googling> kruqnut: I realise this is painful for you having to switch back and forth ...
<phix> zero88: x86
<zero88> phix under the guest os, i would pick OS/ right?
<kruqnut> it's ok
<zero88> phix oh version of virtualbox?
<phix> zero88: ?
<googling> kruqnut: did you substitute the windows system's name for "system"?
<phix> zero88: yes
<phix> zero88: plus the version of Mac OSX you want to install as the guest OS, it needs to be x86
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: once you've copied the icon, you have to restart the panel.  you can do this with alt F2 and "killall gnome-panel"
<phix> not ppc
<zero88> phix for type of OS i mean
<zero88> phix oh
<phix> zero88: yes
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: yeah I tried, with no avail
<decay> nickrud: yes. BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<flowOver> you can only run hackintosh vm's
<phix> zero88: you know how to latest version of Mac OSX only works on an x86 archetecture?
<zero88> phix well sence i dont have that, is there any other way you know of
<kruqnut> no lol
<phix> zero88: You have a PPC version?
<kruqnut> i didn't know i was supposed to do that
<kruqnut> im such a newb
<zero88> phix i have the newest version of osx
<ankitj> phix:what do i do now
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: is this the icon you're seeing:: /usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/start-here.png
<zero88> phix ya i just used apt-get to get it
<kruqnut> windows system name is the same as the host name right?
<phix> zero88: so it is x86 based then
<phix> zero88: great
<flowOver> since osx isn't a versatile os and is only designed for a small set of hardware, it sucks as a vm
<phix> ankitj: hi
<googling> kruqnut: yes
<ankitj> phix:to make it appear in iwconfig
<kruqnut> lol brb
<phix> ankitj: ok so did both of your laptops work in the office?
<phix> ankitj: or have you only tested one?
<zero88> phix is this needed?  Please use a Darwin installation CD (instructions) for partitioning of the harddisk.
<phix> zero88: yeah
<phix> zero88: I dont know
<ankitj> phix:the others is my friends,and it works for him also when we have a wifi connection
<luisgmarine> hold on prince_jammys, I think I'm up to something
<phix> zero88: I have never installed Mac OSX
<nickrud> decay: then you have the exact chip I have
<zero88> phix oh
<hellmoj> hi
<thinman1189> I'm trying to install TrueCrypt on gutsy amd64. I downloaded the Ubuntu .deb from their site and when I clicked to install it said wrong architecture. Anyone know how to get it working on 64bit?
<ankitj> phix:what we dont know is how to connect to each other..
<phix> ankitj: ok so you have an AP?
<hellmoj> hey ppl
<decay> nickrud: but it's rev 02
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: try also copying it as " distributor-logo"
<flowOver> zero88: you'd need to setup partitions on a virtual disk first, and then install osx
<hellmoj> I'm new to this
<ankitj> phix:what is an AP?
<phix> ankitj: Access point
<decay> nickrud: also when i do pccardctl ident, the physical ID for it says 0
<zero88> flowOver, oh, thats what that means. ok thanks
<flowOver> you also need a hacked install disc, not a real one.  since a vm isn't official apple hardware
<nickrud> decay: I got the dell driver off their site, and used bcm43xx-fwcutter on that.
<decay> every other hardware has a number, this for this it says -0
<phix> ankitj: you could setup ad-hoc mode (computer to computer) but using an AP is better :)
<decay> 0
<flowOver> that's not so much illegal as it's against the user agreement
<ankitj> phix:i have a adsl modem
<dannyboy> how do i enable 3d desktop with beryl ?
<decay> nickrud: you mean ndiswrapper
<nickrud> decay: it's a pci card, not a pc card
<decay> ?
<zero88> flowOver, wht do you mean. now i have to tamper with my .iso?
<phix> ankitj: does your ADSL modem have wireles on it too?
<decay> ?uhm
<flowOver> zero88:  if all you got is a real osx disc i wouldn't pursue it any further
<ankitj> phix:nn,i have wireless in my laptop only..
<decay> nickrud: how did you use dell's drivers with fwcutter?
<nickrud> Decadent: no, fwcutter. It takes the firmware from the windows driver, and sticks into /lib/firmware so the bcm43xx driver can find it
<Dr_willis> dannyboy,  wny not use compiz-fusion?
<decay> did you mean ndiswrapper?
<zero88> flowOver, well a burned iso
<phix> ankitj: oh ok, so how are you going to connect to the other computer then if it doesn't have wireless?
<flowOver> you need a developer's iso that's been hacked
<zero88> flowOver, how do you know about this?
<flowOver> the internets
<decay> nickrud: i meant 'lchw'. when i run that, it says the physical ID is 0
<dannyboy> Dr_willis: im using 7.04...plus i like beryl better for reason...
<zero88> flowOver, wouldnt it tell me on the pearpc site though?
<ankitj> phix:both have wireless in there laptops
<Dr_willis> dannyboy,  berly is basicially dead.. good luck. I guess.. read its docs and see how to start it.
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: nope nothing
<flowOver> zero88: that's olllld style apple osx
<flowOver> it's a power arch emulator.. and sucks
<kruqnu1> woohoo i've moved onto the next error
<zero88> flowOver, oh... so theres nothing out there?
<kruqnu1> ok so i did the smbclient -L ////BOXMAN
<kruqnu1> that returned fine
<phix> I cant get sound or LAN working on my laptop (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<flowOver> leopard would run at a snails pace on a g5 and you want to run it on an emulator ;)
<nickrud> decay: so does mine
<phix> ankitj: ok, so set one as an AP
<flowOver> zero88: ther's osx86 project
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: hmm "distributor-logo" and "start-here" should work. i've done it myself (with extension .png or .svg, whatever it is.  and the same size as your other icons)
<decay> nickrud: thanks. that made me feel better
<googling> kruqnu1: and display the share you are interested in?
<ankitj> phix:how do i do that?
<flowOver> but it's grey area with copyright issues
<phix> ankitj: iwconfig $WLAN_NAME mode master
<phix> ankitj: on one of them
<phix> ankitj: replace $WLAN_NAME with the name of your wireless interface
<ankitj> phix:ok
<luisgmarine> prince_jammys: when I changed the start-here it automatically changed the others too
<phix> ankitj: also you need to set a essid and a key
<tyguaike> hello
<phix> ankitj: that will give you basic WEP
<kruqnu1> then i did smbclient -L ////BOXMAN//share
<zero88> flowOver, cool thanks
<thinman1189> what are all the .wav files in home directory for?
<kruqnu1> and i got this error: http://pastebin.com/d1632baf3
<phix> kruqnu1: use / instead if \\
<kruqnu1> well thats the results
<prince_jammys> luisgmarine: try logging back in
<kruqnu1> i did
<flowOver> and even if you get it running, osx is no good at running on any machine that it's not tuned for.  this include virtual machines
<ankitj> phix:how do i find the name of my wireless interface?
<phix> ankitj: iwconfig
<dannyboy> Dr_willis: well theres video of beryl and a matrix theme running with beryl so i wanna know how to enable the 3d desktop
<oxeimon> so, I have an external hard drive, but when I plug it in, I can't see it. I can't even see the entry in /media/
<decay> nickrud: which version and bit of buntu are you running?
<zwox> hi there
<oxeimon> can someone plz help
<phix> ankitj: it will tell you that one of the cards in your computer has wireless support
<nickrud> decay: 7.10
<zero88> flowOver, true i just want to get it up and running at least . i didnt want to get the iso for nuthin
<nickrud> decay: 64bit also
<ankitj> it doesnt says so
<decay> which laptop?
<ankitj> it says
<ere4si> I checked in synaptic to see which version of gnome my ubuntu is using but gnome isn't installed - lots of gnome apps but not gnome?
<flowOver> that iso probably won't help you
<nickrud> decay: gateway 6541
<ankitj> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<flowOver> unless you've got a macbook or some official hardware, then you can install it natively
<Dr_willis> dannyboy,  beryl became merged into compiz fusion, theres no need to  bother with beryl any more
<nickrud> or 6451 , i can never keep the numbers straight
<ankitj> phix:eth0      no wireless extensions.
<zero88> flowOver, why wont it
<Dr_willis> dannyboy,  install compiz fusion if you want the fancy 3d desktop
<phix> ok so it isn't eth0 then
<googling> kruqnu1: looks like you need to give it a valid username and password just to see what shares are available - what is the share name you are interested in?
<zero88> flowOver, wats the purpose of emulators than
<phix> ankitj: what other interfaces you got there?
<decay> nickrud: you think if i tried the dell drivers, it would work? (since its the same wireless card)
<zwox> I upgrade for hardy and so I get a wlan0_rename instead of the good interface name
<dannyboy> Dr_willis how do i install it?
<ankitj> phix:i think it is eth1 then..
<flowOver> a virtual machine isn't an emulator, and a ppc emulator isn't exactly a good solution
<prince_jammys> ere4si: the package ubuntu-desktop is gnome
<zwox> and so i' ve change the udev rules and the modules loaded
<kruqnu1> theres one just named C
<Dr_willis> !compiz | dannyboy
<ubotu> dannyboy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kruqnu1> it accepted my anonymous login tho
<ere4si> prince_jammys, thnx
<zero88> flowOver, true
<ankitj> phix:it says eth1    Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<nickrud> decay: most likely. I'd suggest going to your manufacturer's site, and getting the wireless driver there
<zwox> and i get back the good name, but ii have also the master device listed by both iwconfgig and ifconfig
<phix> ankitj: yep, it is eth1
<phix> ankitj: ok type the command in I told you before
<ankitj> phix :coolness
<flowOver> apple also locks out installs on anything other than officially identified hardware
<ankitj> phix:so both have the it as eth1
<prince_jammys> ere4si: also "about gnome" in your menu should say the version
<ankitj> phix:ok
<ste-foy> Can we talking aboth ubuntu ?
<googling> kruqnu1: accepted, but didn't display anything, the command needs to be: smbclient //boxman/c - but you will need to add a username option too
<zwox> so that is not the main problem but, i get in trouble trying to use aircrack
<ere4si> prince_jammys, excellent :)
<phix> ankitj: then type in iwconfig eth1 essid YourWirelessName and then iwconfig eth1 key s:ThisIsAGayKey or something with 13 ASCII characters :)
<kruqnu1> well i need to access the D drive actually, its shared as (D) Data(at least as i can see from windows)
<decay> nickrud:  i still don't understand why you needed dell's driver though. I'm reading the link you sent me, doesnt mention anything
<kruqnu1> but windows doesn't have any usernames or passwords setup currently
<phix> ankitj: only one of your laptops is set the mode master, the other one you leave it on the default mode (which is managed)
<hellmoj> hey ppl
<kruqnu1> u think i need to set some up?
<nickrud> decay: I knew it was a dell card I had in this machine
<ankitj> phix:it says   Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<ankitj>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<zwox> so is there a way to get the wirelesse device correctly linked or not yet ?
<Hoarde> what's a good desktop manager other than the one that comes with ubuntu ?
<flowOver> nickrud: it may be a dell card but the chipset is made by someone else.  look for the model of chipset it uses
<decay> nickrud: but i mean, it's not needed. we need the fwcutter. if we were using ndiswrapper, then yes, wed need the manufacturer's driver. or maybe im just too lost
<googling> kruqnu1: did you create the share as read/write?
<kruqnu1> yes
<kruqnu1> it has full permissions
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: KDE and gnome are the most popular, but there's others. to install kde, do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> flowOver: I'm talking about something that worked here. I knew the chipset and the manufacturer, so I got that manufacturer's driver. I'm suggesting that decay get the driver from the manufacturer of his laptop
<googling> kruqnu1: was there an option for anyone to access it (don't have a windows machine handy right now)?
<prince_jammys> !desktop | Hoarde
<ubotu> Hoarde: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<decay> nickrud: once you downloaded the driver, how did you use it on linux?
<googling> kruqnu1: then try: smbclient //boxman/d
<iceswor1> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ankitj> phix:it says Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<nickrud> decay:   sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -l , made sure the driver version was supported. Then bcm43xx-fwcutter <somefile>.inf iirc
<Hoarde> prince_jammys: Yeah... I had issues with turning eye candy on where I would lose my top menu bar things... This isnt a strong machine (1800XP+ with GF440MX) but I'd like to have *some* eye candy.
<thinman1189> !ubotu will you marry me?
<kies> e17! :D
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: if you want to keep it very light, there's xfce (xubuntu-desktop).  to keep it ultra-light, there's fluxbox (which is pretty cool looking, but not that easy to configure)
<decay> nickrud:  <somefile>.inf being dell's window's inf file, right?
<reppel> Hi, ho do i upgrade to Hardy?
<icesword> ok
<frold> reppel: from?
<Starnestommy> reppel: try #ubuntu+1
<greenmanwitch> when booting, how do I get rid of the splash screen?
<greenmanwitch> livecd
<Hoarde> I thought xubuntu was another linux thing? do I need to wipe and reinstall it?
<nickrud> decay: after I extracted the driver, what I ended up with was all of the *.fw files in the DRIVER subdir of the extracted driver in /lib/firmware. But you need to be sure you get the right driver, so you get the right firmware
<Starnestommy> that channel knows more about hardy
<Hoarde> like installing Win98 over winxp ?
<frold> when will 8.04 be out when we talk about upgrading :D
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: you don't need to uninstall anything to try the other desktops. you just install them, and select which you want from the login screen (under "sessions")
<Starnestommy> april?
<greenmanwitch> frold: I think   it is 24/4
<icesword> frold: when?#ubuntu+1
<SatMan> will I break any laws if I install Windows 98 in virtual machine?
<SatMan> pirated
<kruqnu1> yea i had permission set for everyone, with full control
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: you can do it without any commitment
<alkasteve> we'd make you walk the plank?
<kruqnu1> i added "ANONYMOUS LOGON" maybe that will help
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: linux style :)
<decay> nickrud: i'm confused. lol. would you mind guiding me? i believe i have most of it set up here
<Starnestommy> SatMan: if it's pirated, you broke the law by obtaining the pirated copy.
<greenmanwitch> SatMan: possession of 98 pirated is illegal
<kruqnu1> ill be back to try again
<kruqnu1> brb
<googling> kruqnu1: what version of windows?
<greenmanwitch> SatMan: but most will turn a blind eye to that
<frold> okay greenmanwitch
<kruqnu1> oh
<googling> kruqnu1: ok
<kruqnu1> xp pro
<killown> does exaile has any lastfm plugin?
<Hoarde> prince_jammys: kay... I'm in add/remove applications and I cant find a search for xubuntu ?
<flowOver> not in canada you didn't break any laws
<ankitj> phix:it gives error; invalid argument
<flowOver> ;) :D
<SatMan> how can I purchase windows 98/ME (any cheapest windows version)>
<greenmanwitch> killown: #exaile, yes
<flowOver> they don't sell it anymore
<flowOver> you're only allowed ot buy one of the $300 versions
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: mmmm. search using Synaptic instead, or just type:::  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop     in a terminal
<SatMan> is there a way to encrypt the content of a virtual machine? =)
<Hoarde> 208 meg
<Hoarde> lol
<greenmanwitch> How do I get out of the splash screen when booting ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: "add/remove" is not as comprehensive as Synaptic (or apt-get)
<Hoarde> prince_jammys: To be honest... I dont know what that means... I just look at the button that says "Add/Remove" and there's a whole lot of stuff that isnt ticked
<SatMan> which is $300 now?
<thirdy> Good pm everyone
<nickrud> decay: looking at some stuff, refreshing my memory
<amazing> hello
<nickrud> decay: do you have bcm43xx-fwcutter installed?
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: add/remove is one way of installing software, but it doesn't have all the packages available.  there's another app called "synaptic" in your System->Administration menu
<decay> nickrud: yes. (on the link you sent me, i did the top part, i plugged in an ethernet cord and installed the restricted driver, aka fwcutter)
<tyguaike> style ubuntu ?
<frold> greenmanwitch: you were right according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<flowOver> SatMan: that was only a stab at microsofts pricing scheme.
<flowOver> most of the os's they sell are > $300
<phix> back
<greenmanwitch> frold: wow, and I don't even use ubuntu. What's the point of wikipedia when there is me? :D
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: another way is from the command line.  the way you would do it is to go Applications->Terminal and on the prompt type:::  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop     hit enter, type your password, and it will install
<nickrud> decay: ok, we're gonna do the server version. But first,   lsmod | grep ndiswrapper , make sure it's not running
<phix> ankitj: hmmmm, set to adhoc mode then
<ankitj> phix:ok
<Hoarde> yeah I did the terminal one
<frold> I guess greenmanwitch is a wikipedia bot....
<phix> ankitj: set adhoc on both
<GiddyKong> umm ive got a strange problem
<GiddyKong> the outside of my windows are gone :S
<greenmanwitch> frold: hehehe
<decay> nickrud: typed that, nothing happened
<ankitj> phix:doing
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: once, that's done, you can log out and on the login screen click on "session" and change it to "xubuntu" or "xfce" and you'll login with the xubuntu desktop
<david> GiddyKong: i suppose you installed compiz?
<nickrud> decay: good.  lsmod | grep bcm
<phix> ankitj: which computer is connected to the ADSL modem?
<GiddyKong> umm yeah
<david> quick assumption: you removed decorations
<Daisuke_Ido> GiddyKong: alt-f2, type emerald --replace
<thirdy> whats the best archive extractor for Rar for ubuntu?
<Hoarde> prince_jammys: why is it called "Sessions" ?
<GiddyKong> thanks :D
<Hoarde> oh... done... Brb
<david> GiddyKong: reenable them ;)
<ankitj> phix:compaq
<decay> nickrud: get 3 things listed
<COWOK> sam
<Dr_willis> !rar  | thirdy
<ubotu> thirdy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: each time you login it's called a "session"
<GiddyKong> ummm alt+f2 isnt working
<nickrud> decay: ok.  sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<phix> ankitj: ok, apt-get install bridge-utils on that computer
<ankitj> phix:i have set ad-hoc on both,then..
<Fri13> thirdy: Gnome default, file-roller, install unrar package.
<phix> ankitj: the compaq
<ankitj> phix:only on one?
<decay> nickrud: ok. now wireless light went from blue to red
<ankitj> phix:ok
<phix> yes
<hellmoj> will someone plz meg so I can see if this is working
<decay> nickrud: however, computer froze
<Dr_willis> hellmoj,  whats working?
<tyguaike> 有中国人吗
<nickrud> decay: next, froze?
<nickrud> !cn | tyguaike
<david> tyguaike: english only
<ubotu> tyguaike: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<decay> yea, let me reboot
<hellmoj> I'm new and didnt know if it was working
<david> decay: whan nic is that?
<amazing> 有阿
<ankitj> phix:done,now..
<tyguaike> 强人，你好
<amazing> 呵呵
<kruqnu1> hmmm
<tyguaike> 你也是用ubuntu吗
<amazing> 恩
<decay> nickrud: network interface card?
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | amazing and tyguaike
<ubotu> amazing and tyguaike: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<david> !cn | amazing tyguaike
<nickrud> !en | amazing tyguaike
<ubotu> amazing tyguaike: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> amazing tyguaike: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nickrud> decay: huh?
<decay> nickrud: what do you mean nic?
<david> what brand/model
<prince_jammys> network interface card
<david> I'm thinking D-link
<prince_jammys> oh oops, i see it's already up there
<kruqnu1> googling
<tyguaike> 刚刚哪个中国人呢
<googling> kruqnu1: yes
<tyguaike> 我怎么加不了你为好友呢
<ankitj> phix:i installed bridge-utils
<kruqnu1> i am reading of people getting this error but still being able to connect the other way
<decay> nickrud: ok i rebooted
<kruqnu1> like from xp to samba
<decay> do you want me to type those commands again?
<david> tyguaike and ankitj: english please
<kruqnu1> so how do i setup a samba server or whatever and gconnect to it from windows?
<phix> ankitj: ok, on the compaq type in sudo brctl addbr br0; sudo brctl addif br0 eth0; sudo brctl addif br0 eth1; sudo killall dhclient; sudo ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up; sudo ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 up; sudo dhclient br0
<thinman1189> "From the beginning of the project Linux Mint quickly became popular and is now among
<thinman1189> the most used PC operating system in the World." Someone has got to be high.
<phix> ankitj: then on your other laptop type in sudo dhclient eth1
<phix> enjoy
<nickrud> decay: don't see myself saying nic :) But anyway, after you've got back to a working state, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy#head-2f53cc3bbd7c0523ad825683c82e32d48d5bd6db and do steps 3 and for (after the or, the direct wget part)
<tyguaike> amazing在吗
<phix> ankitj: ok, on the compaq type in sudo brctl addbr br0; sudo brctl addif br0 eth0; sudo brctl addif br0 eth1; sudo killall dhclient; sudo ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up; sudo ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 up; sudo dhclient br0
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: lol, that does seem to be a stretch
<david> decay: what brand and model of Card are you using?
<tumbl3r> e.org
<ankitj> phix:what does this do,for my fyi?
<phix> I cant get sound or LAN working on my laptop (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<googling> kruqnu1: here's a link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<decay> nickrud:  oh sorry it was david
<ankitj> phix:i ma concerned for my eth0..
<phix> ankitj: sets up a bridge
<phix> ankitj: links eth0 and eth1 into one virtual network card
<decay> david: not sure. its a broadcom wireless, bcm4311
<phix> ankitj: this is needed so your other laptop can get an IP address from your ADSL router / modem
<david> decay: it's an internal nic?
<thinman1189> IndyGunFreak: it's from the history section of their user guide. I thought I'd try it out on my laptop for fun but I don't like being lied to..
<ankitj> phix:ok
<phix> ankitj: you have DHCP enabled on your adsl router / modem right?
<decay> david: yes laptop
<david> aha
<decay> nickrud: so i have to type thos commands again before doing that, right?
<david> decay: what brand of laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: yah, its a good distro though
<decay> david: compaq f730us
<tyguaike> 还有中国的吗？我刚装的ubuntu用起来感觉真爽。呵呵。
<nickrud> decay: bring david up to speed
<phix> ankitj: if all else fails just reboot, it wont save the settings
<david> for crying out loud tyguaike
<phix> ankitj: once it works then you can edit /etc/network/interfaces and add it in there
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: it fills a void for users scared to use a distro that doesn't hav emultimedia support "out of the box", and the GUI sucks to(but that can be changed)
<decay> nickrud: ok. david broadcom wireless, bcm43xx rev 02
<googling> kruqnu1: you'll need to set the domain to VILLAIRE
<nickrud> !en | tyguaike (last warning) amazing please translate if needed
<ubotu> tyguaike (last warning) amazing please translate if needed: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<decay> david: tried using both with ndiswrapper and fwcutter but no go
<magnetron> !jp | tyguaike
<ubotu> tyguaike: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<magnetron> !zh | tyguaike
<ubotu> tyguaike: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<decay> nickrud: so, before doing server install, do i run all those commands you typed before?
<tyguaike> ubuntu use QQ?
<magnetron> tyguaike: yes.
<thinman1189> IndyGunFreak: seems like it. That's sort of why I was trying it out. I'm taking AP Comp Sci at school and it's such a joke that the teacher doesn't even know what Linux is. I'm trying to find something I can give the class that will just work "out of the box." As much as I like ubuntu, and doubt I'd change anytime soon, some of these kids don't even know the keyboard short cuts to cut and paste...
<nickrud> decay: you've already got the fwcutter, you should only need to wget the firmware bundle and then run bcm43xx-fwcutter as in step 4
<tyguaike> config ?
<magnetron> tyguaike: use the program called "Pidgin"
<decay> nickrud: but when i wrote modproble -r <something> it froze, remember?
<tyguaike> use pidgin can't login
<nickrud> decay: that's why I picked up at the web page.
<magnetron> tyguaike: add a new account, choose type "QQ" in the list
<decay> nickrud: ok. i just typed it again and didnt' freeze
<david> decay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643195&highlight=f700&page=4
<tyguaike> i try a gain
<david> best I could find
<zero88> How would i go about making my own theme like the themes on gnome-look.org
<nickrud> decay: ok. Then after you've done the 2 web page steps, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<decay> david: i couldn't even ge tthat far. when i do iwconfig, it says wireless point is invalid
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: i don't know, maybe their claim has some validity.
<david> decay: you just want to use it as a normal "client" right?
<decay> nickrud: done. light went from red to blue again
<decay> david: not sure what that means but sounds right
<david> regular use
<thinman1189> IndyGunFreak: how so?
<david> no hosting or whatnot
<nickrud> decay: you did the wget, the bcm43xx-fwcutter -w ?
<uptownben> I'm having a little trouble changing my screen resolution, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 desktop on a VMware VM, when I try to reduce the resolution nothing happens even after reboot, any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: you figure.. MS OS's will be a large majority, then Apple, then various forums of linux, so if its int he top side of Linx distros used, it could be one of "the most used"...   http://distrowatch.com/
<decay> nickrud: no not yet. i have to take the laptop downstairs and connect with a wire, brb
<steve176> hi. I want to create a shared directory '/var/maven2/repository'. any user should be able to add/modify/delete any files beneath this directory. Is there a way to override the users default permissions that will enable them to do this?
<decay> nickrud: are you getting me to do the server install?
<thinman1189> IndyGunFreak: Yeah I noticed it was in the top 10. But I'm sure there's a huge difference in users of ubuntu and mint, or gentoo.
<nickrud> decay: it's just another way of installing the firmware.
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: oh no doubt about it...
<decay> nickrud: alright. brb
<IndyGunFreak> but ti is probably more popular than most of us realize
<Draco> steve176: chown it to the users group, and chmod all with x6x or x7x
<ankitj_> phix:hi
<tyguaike> 哈喽，有中国人吗
<ankitj_> phix:after i entered the command ,i was thrown out of network
<tyguaike> 没有讲中文的多没意思
<biabia_> is there a command to tell what filesystem the hdd is set to? ext2 ext3 or whatever
<kittykitty> obfusco: thanks for the help, i finally got it working
<ankitj_> phix:ping command said :operation not permitted
<tyguaike> >:o
<david> biabia_: fdisk -l ?
<david> biabia_: sorry that was wrong :P
<TEXASDEATHRIDE> Sup?
<prince_jammys> no, that works
<biabia_> as root it gives some data but not precisely what i need
<steve176> Draco: After chown owner is 'root:users' and chmod is '575' recursively, but now cannot create new directories or files
<david> biabia_: my brain just stopped
<david> I know this.. :/
<TEXASDEATHRIDE> david, you entered two periods.
<tyguaike> o
<TEXASDEATHRIDE> That's a bad practice.
<prince_jammys> you could just type "mount"
<biabia_> ya
<prince_jammys> that will show you everything that's currently mounted, filesystem and so on
<TEXASDEATHRIDE> ASL?
<uptownben> Does 7.10 have problems with changing resolution?
<david> TEXASDEATHRIDE: 13/f/texas
<prince_jammys> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TEXASDEATHRIDE> LOL FBI, BYE
<biabia_> thanks
<david> ;)
<sanjeev_> phix:now,i m on dell
<Hoarde> kay.... I'm running xubuntu which seems ok, but now all my fonts for apps are really really small (like size 6-7) I did the Settings->User Interface Preferences and increased it (which helped reading the menu's) but everything in firefox/xchat etc is still small
<Hoarde> My screen is a spare 22" dell (1680x1050)
<sanjeev_> phix:now i can do some experiments on this machine
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: maybe your screen resolution is too high
<Hoarde> even the terminal thing (where you type in commands) is small
<TEXASDEATHRIDE>  SSSSS  HH   HH IIIII TTTTTTT  BBBBB     AAA   LL      LL       SSSSS
<TEXASDEATHRIDE> SS      HH   HH  III    TTT    BB   B   AAAAA  LL      LL      SS
<TEXASDEATHRIDE>  SSSSS  HHHHHHH  III    TTT    BBBBBB  AA   AA LL      LL       SSSSS
<Hoarde> surely I can just change the default font size?
<anidkl> nick andikl
<TEXASDEATHRIDE>      SS HH   HH  III    TTT    BB   BB AAAAAAA LL      LL           SS
<TEXASDEATHRIDE>  SSSSS  HH   HH IIIII   TTT    BBBBBB  AA   AA LLLLLLL LLLLLLL  SSSSS
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: i don't know how to change that in xubuntu, but it sounds like your screen res is too high, if everything shrunk
<sanjeev_> phix:i m logged in as sanjeev_ on dell
<Hoarde> ... This is so hard! *pulls hair out*
<hp> any one knows where i can find this file bcmwl5.inf?
<SunsparcSolaris> Im having trouble with my crontab. "19 3  * * * /home/brandon/heyuwakeup" will absolutely not execute.
<Blinkiz> Am looking for a download manager that can split downloads up in parts. I get higher speed this way. Under Windows it exist many program but I have only found one under linux, Aria. On my computer, Aria is damaging my downloads. Anyone that can recommend another download manager?
<SunsparcSolaris> I have another script in my home dir that will execute with a similar command location
<Hoarde> I'm gonna get some beer... that should help
<prince_jammys> Hoarde: excellent idea
<SunsparcSolaris> Someone know why one command will execute from crontab but not another? >_>
<decay> nickrud: fail =(
<nickrud> decay: the fwcutting or the wireless?
<decay> wireless
<steve176> decay - what laptop do you have?
<decay> Steve compaq f730
<nickrud> decay: Well, I've pretty much exhausted my wireless skills.
<wasabi__> is there any way to run the gnome run application dialog if you're running a windows manager other than metacity?
<PinkFloyd102489> nickrud: Could you help me with a crontab problem?
<tyguaike> 有中国人来了吗
<nickrud> PinkFloyd102489: actually I'm heading for bed.
<decay> nickrud: it's alright. thanks very much for the help
<PinkFloyd102489> nickrud: alright
<steve176> decay: sorry, got wireless working last week with a dell 1525
<steve176> decay: took best part of 3 days :(
<wasabi__> anyone?
<Dr_willis> wasabi__,  there are alternative 'run command' dialog program out there. :) i dont knwo if gnomes is a specific app or not. but others do exist
<decay> Steve congrats =( ive spent all day today =/
<wasabi__> Dr_willis, hmm i've been trying to search for it but it doesn't work
<wasabi__> i mean i can't find them
<Dr_willis> I recall one for blackbox i think callee bbrun
<Dr_willis> !find bbrun
<ubotu> Found: bbrun
<Dr_willis> !info bbrun
<ubotu> bbrun (source: bbrun): A tool for the blackbox/fluxbox window managers that runs commands. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-4 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 104 kB
<wasabi__> hmm
<wasabi__> wow nice
<wasabi__> thanks
<steve176> decay: I take it you've been round the 7.10 restricted drivers manager root?
<decay> Steve: yes. =]
<decay> at least 3x actually
<decay> i have tried so much stuff that sometimes i just reinstalled, to bring everything to 0 again
<steve176> decay: I did that too!
<decay> lol
<decay> i just want it to work. =[
<steve176> decay: what eventually worked for me was this http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper (however it's a dell document so don't know whether it will work with compaq)
<steve176> decay: but even after that there was lots of messing about
<wasabi__> what's weird is that i found this. http://gruyere.ucd.ie/~davide/gnome_run.html is was made to invoke run command without metacity running. and it works with blackbox etc, but i can't get it to work with awesomewm
<decay> steve176: which card do you have?
<steve176> decay: bcm1430 I think (it was for my mum so she's got the laptop now it's working)
<decay> ah okay
<Guest61793> http://bux.to/?r=ezis15 easy money! SORRY FOR SPAMMING ^^
<phix> rargh
<phix> I cant get sound or LAN working on my laptop (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<wasabi__> !info callee
<ubotu> Package callee does not exist in gutsy
<wasabi__> !info calee
<ubotu> Package calee does not exist in gutsy
<steve176> decay: sorry bcm4310
<decay> steve176:  thanks =)
<decay> im gonna stop for tonight. its almost 4am
<light50>  /umode -w
<frold> anyone using mozilla-vlc-plugin? Howto get the control panel, so I can pause, or go forward?
<wasabi__> Dr_willis, thanks for the tip on bbrun
<phix> I cant get sound or LAN working on my laptop (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<Androo> I'm using straight Debian Etch and I'm trying to add http://debian.o-hand.com/unstable to my apt sources.  apt-cache update goes fine, but none of the packages I'm looking for that are in that directory show up.  Need some help.
<Daisuke_Ido> Androo: this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<Androo> Daisuke_Ido: I realise that.  #debian is pretty useless right now, and Ubuntu has apt.
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't make it the same thing
<Daisuke_Ido> mint has apt too, we don't support it either
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Greets How can I "force Mount" my window's partition?
<decay> nickrud: could i have you files that you got from dell? HP only gives it as a setup file
<Daisuke_Ido> but...  instead of apt-cache update, have you tried apt-get update?
 * Daisuke_Ido facepalms
<Strawberryjam> hehehe :)
<Strawberryjam> hahahaha
<Strawberryjam> sensitive huh?
<Daisuke_Ido> #debian's going to tear him apart.
<Strawberryjam> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> let
<sioux> :) too early for ubuntu-kernel irc talks?
<Daisuke_Ido> stupid enter key...  let's move on from that unfortunate incident...
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Daisuke_Ido do you know how I can force mount my windows partition?
<Strawberryjam> I am amazed at how much you can learn here by just looking at the screen :)
<Badrobot> hi Does anyone in here uses those Huawei/vofafone usb 3G/HSPDA modem?
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g hhas a force option
<phix> how is ntfs-3g? good write support yet?
<Strawberryjam> i installed gutsy and all my windows partitions is listed and mounted...how did that happen
<Daisuke_Ido> phix: writing to ntfs is no longer categorized as "an idea right up there with dousing one's self in brown gravy and getting into a wrestling match with a rabid wolverine"
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  it's a lot better
<phix> Daisuke_Ido: oh ok, so it is good now?
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g works fine for me.
<Strawberryjam> sorry noob here, i just installed and...there it was
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Strawberryjam mine was listed and mounted as well, but I had an unclean dismount and now need to force mount it.
<pliumbum> hello everybody. I installed ubuntu gutsy through wubi. how can i reach my windows files?
<Strawberryjam> oh ok
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Dr_willis what is ntfs-3g ??
<Daisuke_Ido> phix: it is safe
<Strawberryjam> see...you learn every day
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<phix> yay
<Rebel_Eclipsed> I really dislike windows... but there is one or two programs I use that are not able to run under wine
<pliumbum> I assume that ubuntu-wubi works on ntfs, do i need a migration tool?
<phix> Dr_willis: how do I get sound and LAN working on my lappy?
<Dr_willis> safer then the ext2 driver for windows. :)
<Dr_willis> phix,  no idea. :) install the latest alsa drivers if your stuff is not currently supported I guess. :)
<phix> Dr_willis: they are
<Badrobot> so no one?
<Dr_willis> as for lan. No idea. Depends on the chipset. It could be the laptop is so new . the drivers are not in linux yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> installed ubuntu for a friend of mine today, dual boot with xp.  everything went great, except for one little problem.  he has a secondary hard drive that is causing ubuntu to not boot.  the only way for him to boot into linux is to disable the drive in the bios
<Dr_willis> newer kernel may have  drivers for them
<phix> Dr_willis: unless there is a alpha ubuntu package I can use
<Dr_willis> phix,  could try a hardy live cd. see if it works with them
<phix> Dr_willis: ok
<phix> Dr_willis: lspci is telling me it is the same NIC card that is in my desktop
<phix> Dr_willis: which works
<phix> (ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22)
<Dr_willis> could be you found an actual bug in the nic driver. or the company chaned the chipset or somthing then.
<phix> when I load the atl1 drivers / module nothing happens
<phix> Dr_willis: yeah
<phix> Dr_willis: and the sound card, as you can see, is being picked up as an intel HCD
<Dr_willis> La[tops can  really mess things up. :) my old laptop dident have good linux support for   2 releases.
<Strawberryjam> I have GUtsy Studio and need to install the upgrade for my emu1212 PCI. All methods listed on alsa and ubuntu forums messes my install...any ideas?
<Voltxion> Hello
<Tired_> Hello
<Tired_> I'm trying to combine two live cds on one bootable SD card.  Can I make Syslinux call isolinux to boot the other cd?
<Dr_willis> !hello
<Voltxion> Im very new to this, will grub detect my windows XP install when I install Ubuntu onto another drive?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> Tired_,  ive heard of it being done. That Pendrive linux site may have some tips.
<Tired_> Hi ubotu
<Dr_willis> Voltxion,  yes
<Tired_> grub surprises me with how smart it is, often
<petrescudan2007>  all
<steve176> hi. I'm trying to create a shared directory, with full rw permissions for all users. I tried chown -R root:users and chmod 2775 but I still get permission denied when creating new files.
<Voltxion> Thank you
<Dr_willis> Its the installer thats doing the smarts.. to configure grub propelry
<Dr_willis> :)
<tyguaike> leiio
<petrescudan2007> hallo,give me help please
<Dr_willis> grub is a powerfull flexiable tool. Worth learning all about. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> chmod 2775?
<petrescudan2007> how can i install trust webcam in ubuntu ultimaye
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tyguaike> 有中国在吗
<tyguaike> 有中国人在吗
<petrescudan2007> grazie
<Tired_> i wish i could just use grub to boot my sd card here.  i know how to make it do what I want  :/
<steve176> Daisuke_Ido: yes 2775 - I read that in a couple of forums
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | tyguaike, ONCE again...
<ubotu> tyguaike, ONCE again...: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tyguaike> god
<Tyczek> hi i've got problem with compiling alsa... i was compiling week ago 1.0.16 and it was succesfull... today i had to reinstall ubuntu, i was typing the same as week ago... but there is a problem http://www.wklej.org/id/009d53114e
<Daisuke_Ido> steve176: shouldn't it just be 775? (or 777 if you want full permissions for everyone)
<Strawberryjam> Tyczek same problem here...trying to get my 1212 emu card to work
<jbraddoc> what kind of statement would i need to make a little script run at startup that has like 'if cat state = on-line echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness else echo -n 50 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness' ?
<Tyczek> Strawberryjam, I was thinking... maybe latest patch for kernel messed something
<Tyczek> ?
<jbraddoc> er let me edit that.
<Tired_> grr.  that pendrive linux site is geared more towards users who were previously unaware of live usb
<steve176> Daisuke_Ido: I tried that too, however I assume the '2' was to force new files also be created with 775 by default
<Strawberryjam> probably...ii'm a noob...good at following instructions but other than that i'm hopeless
<jbraddoc> lemme try this one. what kind of statement would i need to make a little script run at startup that has like 'if cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state = on-line echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness else echo -n 50 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness' ?
<Voltxion> The initial '2' sets the sticky bit for group ownership, so any new files created in that directory will now be owned by group
<steve176> Daisuke_Ido: In any case it didn't work (but didn't error either)
<Strawberryjam> i use studio btw...i'm sure it has to do with RT kernel
<Voltxion> steve176: The initial '2' sets the sticky bit for group ownership, so any new files created in that directory will now be owned by the group **
<Daisuke_Ido> Voltxion: i learn something new every day :)
<jbraddoc> oo wait that would cause other issues, like if i were to override it.
<jbraddoc> nvm.. poor planning. i shall be back :/
<kinux> someone from romania?
<petrescudan2007> romania_
<petrescudan2007> kinux_
<Starnestommy> !romania
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ph8> hey all - is there a new file manager in gutsy to replace nautilus? I thought i remembered hearing about one - if so can anyone link/tell me how to set it up?
<Tyczek> http://www.wklej.org/id/6f82f7b1c2
<steve176> Voltxion: any idea why I get permission denied when creating a new file? permission on the parent directory is drwxrwxr-x
<Starnestommy> ph8: thunar from xfce, konqueror from kde 3.5, or dolphin form kde 4
<ph8> is xfce something like gnome/kde?
<steve176> Voltxion: owner is root users
<Starnestommy> it uses GTK like Gnome
<ph8> otherwise i quite fancy dolphin - do you reckon it's possible to get gnome using dolphin by default?
<ph8> ah i c
<petrescudan2007> fratilor,linux asta ma sparge,sunt atat de prost ca nu stiu sa ma descebalui
<Voltxion> steve176: Sorry, i just know the chmod thing from my roomate messing with his webserver
<steve176> Voltxion: lol!
<petrescudan2007> vorbeste romaneste careva
<kinux> eu
<Voltxion> steve176: I havent actually completely used linux.. installed it a few times and didnt have time to learn it so I would give up.
<ph8> steve176: Do you or your group own the folder?
<earthling> steve176: is that folder a mount partition?
<petrescudan2007> kinux si tu esti priceput in linux ca si mine_
<kinux> nu stiu
<petrescudan2007> sunt la furat cu totul
<kinux> stiu cate ceva
<kinux> da nu sunt expert
<petrescudan2007> nu inteleg nimic din limbajul din consola
<petrescudan2007> sudo,etc
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | kinux petrescudan2007
<kinux> :)
<ubotu> kinux petrescudan2007: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Starnestommy> #ubuntu-ro is Romanian
<kinux> cu sudo poti executa o coanda pentru care trebuie sa fii root
<steve176> ph8: ownership is root:users
<kinux> tu doar scri sudo in fata
<kinux> si apoi o sa iti ceara parola
<petrescudan2007> i try to learn sonthing about yours linux,so let me be in peace
<Starnestommy> this channel is mainly in english, but everyone in #ubuntu-ro speaks romanian
<petrescudan2007> cum pot fi root
<steve176> earthling: It's on /var which is on the same volume as root
<Daisuke_Ido> petrescudan2007: use the proper language channel for romanian, or speak english in ehre.
<Daisuke_Ido> either way works :)
<jbraddoc> Okay I am back. What is the easiest way to have an action happen when the ac adapter state changes on a laptop?
<wasabi_> does anyone here use awesomewm?
<earthling> steve176: exact path?
<steve176> /var/maven2
<phix> hmmm so any wayu
<phix> how many times should I repeat my question?
<phix> steve176: java ay
<steve176> lol
<steve176> maven boo!
<petrescudan2007> sorry babe,so i speak english
<petrescudan2007> how,i know to speak
<Hoarde> so... I've had a couple beers... and resorted back to ubuntu ...
<earthling> steve176: beats me! sorry
<Hoarde> I've installed VCL media player... how do I make everything default to VLC?
<steve176> earthling: thanks. I've read I can do it with acl, but don't want to go there just yet
<jbraddoc> I was thinking I could make a script, but I am not sure how. I was going to have it read /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/acad/state and then echo something into /proc/acpi/video/vga/lcd/brightness but then I would also have to have it check timestamps of when the state changed and what not incase i manually changed the brightness my self after the state changed. Like if I unplugged my laptop and I made it darker and plugged it back in, i wouldn't want
<jbraddoc>  it to be full brightness.
<phix> Hoarde: beers are good
<phix> How do I make my sound work?
<phix> and my LAN
<Starnestommy> depends on what type of LAN and what type of sound card, phix
<Strawberryjam> i got S/C probs too phix
<phix> Starnestommy --> ASUS F3S, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0), 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03, Ubuntu 07.10, Kernel 2.6.22
<Strawberryjam> there is a full explanation in the forums on that card phix...
<Strawberryjam> uh your S/C
<phix> Starnestommy: link me!
<phix> please
<jbraddoc> Is there some kind of stick that needs to be obtained first before asking questions?
<Strawberryjam> hold on phix
<Starnestommy> jbraddoc: just ask
<jbraddoc> i did.
<jbraddoc> I was thinking I could make a script, but I am not sure how. I was going to have it read /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/acad/state and then echo something into /proc/acpi/video/vga/lcd/brightness but then I would also have to have it check timestamps of when the state changed and what not incase i manually changed the brightness my self after the state changed. Like if I unplugged my laptop and I made it darker and plugged it back in, i wouldn't want
<jbraddoc>  it to be full brightness.
<jbraddoc> Okay I am back. What is the easiest way to have an action happen when the ac adapter state changes on a laptop?
<jbraddoc> eh.. transpose those two lines.
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | jbraddoc
<ubotu> jbraddoc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> in other words: if no one's answering right now, no one that's here and awake knows
<jbraddoc> Daisuke_Ido: i appreciate that. But, idk also works so i know im not being ignored?
<ubuntufreak> Need help in installing the GRUB after i re-sized my Ubuntu 7.10 partition and installed windows, how do i install the grub again
<jlulian38> should it really take like 15 minutes to resize a reiserfs partition from 129 to 128.7GB :/
<erawfish_> !grub | ubuntufreak
<ubotu> ubuntufreak: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erawfish_> jimlay: can be
<erawfish_> jlulian38:
<phix> Strawberryjam: ok, I am holding on
<jlulian38> ?
<erawfish_> jlulian38: read a l as i, sorry
<jbraddoc> let me ask this another way. what would I want to google to find what i need to accomplish this? I mean.. I understand its a script, but what kind of script?
<Mega_byte> hi, anyone knows if it's possible (and how) to start the gui even there is this error : /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off ?
<jbraddoc> like I am wanting to make a script that can tell timestamps and do if then and else's
<erawfish_> jbraddoc: info about acpi that's all. besides that you need a sciptinglanguage.. ever done some programming?
<jbraddoc> Eh not .. much u.u
<jbraddoc> a bit of java and stuff
<jbraddoc> a few batch scripts.
<jbraddoc> bash*
<Strawberryjam> connection seems slow
<jbraddoc> ping Strawberryjam
<jbraddoc> - Ping reply from Strawberryjam : 1.10 second(s)
<phix> Strawberryjam: ok, what should I do now?
<jbraddoc> wait :-D
<jbraddoc> wrong person :P
<jbraddoc> sorry Strawberryjam
<phix> jbraddoc: what should I do now? :)
<jbraddoc> lol
<stefan_> I upgraded to hardy, and everytime i reboot, i seem to lose my opt partition. reiserfsck cant check it. I reformat it reiser, and its broken next time. Is this a known hardy bug?
<ubuntufreak> erawfish_: thats doesn't help
<jbraddoc> i interjected :/ Just ignore me phix :P
<Strawberryjam> just gimme a sec to get you the link....it worked for me. I have same audio card onboard...just need the link i had...i am using windows now and the link saved in ubuntu
<phix> jbraddoc: aaww ok, but I would like some help :)
<Strawberryjam> the forums seems dead...cant get a single page to load
<phix> Strawberryjam: :(
<Strawberryjam> patients young jedi....
<tyguaike> :-(
<Mega_byte> anyone knows if it's possible (and how) to start the gui even there is this error : /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off ?
<erawfish_> Mega_byte: you fix your kernel first
<Mega_byte> erawfish_, is this a kernel problem? :/ it was working fine before
<Strawberryjam> Ok search Google using 'intel soundcard install on ubuntu' its the 3rd from the top....it takes you to the page i am talkng about...
<rinaldi_> hi, sometimes when I go to play a video of any format in any player, I simply get thin green and pink lines where the video should be. any ideas?
<rinaldi_> sometimes it works fine though
<jbraddoc> phix: sorry, everything i use, goes through ndis-wrapper automagically.
<Strawberryjam> even to 4th option in google is good...cant get to ubuntu site...dunno why
<ere4si> rinaldi_, I got that sometimes when the vid was compressed with divx - using vlc was my solution
<rex_> hi
<rex_> was geht bei dir ????
<rinaldi_> ere4si: nah it's with every video for a certain amount of time, then it might work, sometimes a reeboot helps, sometimes not. sometimes  enabling/disblaing compiz works, sometimes not
<jpatrick> !de | rex_
<ubotu> rex_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nerdsquad3210> english
<stefan_> I upgraded to hardy, and everytime i reboot, i seem to lose my opt partition. reiserfsck cant check it. I reformat it reiser, and its broken next time. Is this a known hardy bug?
<ere4si> rinaldi_, that's not good - is the card getting hot or something?
<tchaska> hi.. anyone know what file is the rc.local (for startup) but for shutdown? I need to run a simple script before shutdown
<Strawberryjam> phix...got it yet?
<Lycus> on my mobo I have my CPU clocked to 2.66ghz, but Ubuntu's sys monitor shows my cores at 2.00ghz (their default value) - is that normal?
<rinaldi_> ere4si: well i've been running ubuntu for ages but i reinstalled recently and it's been happening since then
<user2> join #sex
<Strawberryjam> user2 hahahaha.....need money?
<jpatrick> user2: no thanks
 * Strawberryjam throws a bucket of ICE water over the toilet stall door and hits user2!
<nerdsquad3210> can i copy ubuntu iso to usb and install from there ?
<tchaska> What file is the rc.local (for startup) but for shutdown? I need to run a simple script before shutdown
<ere4si> tchaska, put the script in /etc/init.d then in /etc/rc0.d make a symlink
<rinaldi_> nerdsquad3210: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tchaska> ok thanks
<nerdsquad3210> but i need to boot from usb ?
<nerdsquad3210> cant i just run a batch file ?
<nerdsquad3210> from windows
<nerdsquad3210> i tryed boot from usb there are seting in the bios but didnt work ?!
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  its a bit more complex then that.
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nerdsquad3210> is that common ?
<Dr_willis> Those urls may help. ive never tried to install from a usb device.
<jpatrick> !usb | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nerdsquad3210> is it common to have the usb boot seting in bios and can not boot from usb ?
<Strawberryjam> phix you ok there dog?
<Lycus> Anyone have any ideas about the OCing situation?
<ti12> hi could someone tell me how to enable PAE on Ubuntu?
<nerdsquad3210> is it common to have the usb boot setting in bios and still can not boot from usb ?
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  theres a lot of variables in there.. some usb gizmos make it hard to boot from them.
<Dr_willis> I have to go to the bios for each usb gizmo i want to boot from , at boot time on my laptop. to tell it to boot that spefic usb gizmo. but laptops vary
<nerdsquad3210> so you think its a usb device problem not a bios problem ?
<CommanderCool> i have a problem with my wacom touchscreen...rightclick does not work!!! can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  no idea. Try otehr usb gizmos and see
<nerdsquad3210> other ?
<nerdsquad3210> only have this usb pen
<thirdy> any recommended bittorrent client for ubuntu? one as light and functional as utorrent
<nerdsquad3210> so you think its a usb *gismo* problem then ? and not bios problem ?
<ti12> Is it possible to get PAE mode?
<ti12> please help
<Dr_willis> It could be... it may not be.. only way to prove it would be to succesfully boot some other pendrive.
<nerdsquad3210> ive boot on another computer just not this one
<nerdsquad3210> strange thing was that it booted fine once but not the second time ?!?!?!
<CommanderCool> is there a way to simulate a rightclick by holding the left mouse button for a long time?
<gorbierd> hi at all!
<gorbierd> how do I change my left touchpad button to middle mice button functionality?
<gorbierd> I just have no middle touchpad button and didn't use left
<knoppix> hello!
<gorbierd> hi
<knoppix> ai from Russia!
<Strawberryjam> maybe getting a cheap 3 button mouse will help...its cheap and i find it more comfy gorbierd.
<knoppix> kto po rysski govorit&
<gorbierd> no i need only touchpad
<knoppix> kak ICQ nastroit???
<Dr_willis> if your touchpad is broken.. we...
<gorbierd> no it works well
<gorbierd> i have advice to use xmodmap
<nerdsquad3210> will install ubuntu void the computer warranty ?
<Dr_willis> then why are you trying to do this weirdness?  You do Know that normally a 'right+leftclick' emulates  a middle click?
<icesword> hi,guys,ubuntu 7.10 works EXTREMELY well on my machine,coz my platform is X86,hahah!:)
<gorbierd> i used pointer 2 1 3
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  ive seen some companies 'claim' that.. but how do they prove it.
<gorbierd> but it didn't give a results
<nerdsquad3210> prove what ?
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  prove it had ubuntu on it. :)
<Dr_willis> format the hd.. there ya go.
<nerdsquad3210> because its still there ?
<nerdsquad3210> unformat ?
<Dr_willis> You expect the pc company to take a machine and try to 'unformat' the hd to prove you had linux on it?
<Dr_willis> or would they just restore windows,  from some master set of disks..
<Sevensins> Can so tell where in ubuntu the alsadriver is sitting  e.g . /etc or so
<booster__> is their any driver updates for intel onboard graphics chips???
<nerdsquad3210> Dr_willis: have you ever break any hardware instaling linux on it ?
<icesword> Dr_willis, but ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't get me another login,i edit that /etc/default/console-setup before,just changed 1-6 to 1-2,coz i only want two consoles
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  i would be suprised if thats at all possible with any os.
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  years ago one could goof up monitors with the wrong modes.. but thats been ages.,
<nerdsquad3210> you would ?
<Tyczek> problem with compiling alsa... week ago it worked now error: http://www.wklej.org/id/9439023a61
<Dr_willis> nerdsquad3210,  then overclocking  a long time ago could burn out cpus due to heat.
<Sevensins> thx m8
<freepenguin> hello
<icesword> freepenguin, love penguin
<Sevensins> kay
<nerdsquad3210> Dr_willis: have you ever payed around with HD parem
<Sevensins> sorry i thought you wanted to help
<Sevensins> :)
<sbox> hey all, can anyone recommend a avi2dvd converter? used to use a really good one but for the life of me can't remember what it's called
<david__> hello
<david__> is it possible that a new distro version is available?
<Lycus> what is the command to build the dependencies for a particular package?
<icesword> sbox, have you asked google?google "avi2dvd linux"
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lycus, apt-get build-dep
<Dr_willis> DeVeDe is handy for converting avi to dvd format
<sbox> icesword: just doing it now, this is so dumb.. it's the most perfect piece of software for this
<Lycus> [Hardy]TuTUXG: ty
<Strawberryjam> phix try this if you are still here: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/
<icesword> ...
<kane77> is there some good frontend for ffmpeg or mencoder?
<Dr_willis> i use avidemux a lot
<Dr_willis> theres proberly others
<uunbeatable> ##Linux on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server -m irc.dal.net (or /connect irc.dal.net) and join ##Linux. Be there for some time. New channel…
<Dr_willis> dalnet - HA HA HAH A!!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kane77, there are lots frontends for ffmpeg or mencoder with partial features
<eth01> hmmm
<kane77> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I mainly want the ability to process multiple files (with the same settings)
<Ax-Ax> I'm not sure my ntp does anything, can i force-update or something?
<whodaman-> heh
<le1> hallo
<Breakage> Hi, i've updated to the latest swiftfox and now my mouse side buttons are not mapped to back and forward (razer deathadder) mozilla has changed button mapping from 6 & 7 to 8 & 9 for back and forward my buttons are set to 6 & 7 in xorg.conf, how can I map them to 8 & 9?
<whodaman-> hi
<eth01> elkbunty, thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kane77, what kind of process u are doing mostly?
<kane77> [Hardy]TuTUXG, converting anything into dvd mpeg
<Breakage> Hi, i've updated to the latest swiftfox and now my mouse side buttons are not mapped to back and forward (razer deathadder) mozilla has changed button mapping from 6 & 7 to 8 & 9 for back and forward my buttons are set to 6 & 7 in xorg.conf, how can I map them to 8 & 9? this is my current xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f66724a8
<micktm> Hi!! How to get working GP4 on Ubuntu with Cedega?
<freepenguin> micktm, do you mean guitar pro?
<micktm> no, grand prix 4
<pliumbum> hello. i cannot find /media/host folder on my wubi installation. what is wrong? it is written in wubi wiki that windows files should be mounted automatically there.
<invitado> Hello
<micktm> I read someone managed to get it working, but installing it there is a problem of characters encoding!
<micktm> There is a file Léeme.txt that I see as L?eme.txt
<invitado> I need to "mount" a two patitions in my hard disk and I dont know how to do. Some help please?
<micktm> and Cedega doesn't recognize it!
<freepenguin> ah ok
<micktm> I already tried to change name but it doesn't work!
<Ax-Ax> I'm not sure my ntp does anything, can I force-update or something by cli?
<Breakage> Hi, i've updated to the latest swiftfox and now my mouse side buttons are not mapped to back and forward (razer deathadder) mozilla has changed button mapping from 6 & 7 to 8 & 9 for back and forward my buttons are set to 6 & 7 in xorg.conf, how can I map them to 8 & 9? this is my current xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f66724a8
<Strawberryjam> anybody know where i can get a good ebook or pdf on ubuntu?
<invitado> Or a link for a tutorial
<Breakage> i've tried buttonmapping "1 2 3 8 9" but that doesnt work..
<invitado> .
<micktm> is there a channel dedicated to cedega?
<Strawberryjam> invitado try this...but i cant download: http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<voltxion> Hello
<voltxion> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Strawberryjam> wish there was a way to d/l the damn thing
<invitado> Thanks Strawberryjam
<ere4si> someone earlier wanted to change the main menu to the gnome foot... just did it
<voltxion> any idea why my grub didnt find my windows XP install?
<Breakage> i've tried buttonmapping "1 2 3 8 9" but that doesnt work..
<Breakage> Hi, i've updated to the latest swiftfox and now my mouse side buttons are not mapped to back and forward (razer deathadder) mozilla has changed button mapping from 6 & 7 to 8 & 9 for back and forward my buttons are set to 6 & 7 in xorg.conf, how can I map them to 8 & 9? this is my current xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f66724a8
<Tachdelan> Hello! I'm having problems with my ubuntu 7.10 server. I've got an ftp server and teamspeak server running on it, but noone can connect. I've tried opening the ports in iptables, but that did not help. I can connect from within my LAN. Also the computer was running ftp and ts server before on windows os, but I guess upnp may have managed the forwarding of ports on my modem/router. Is there a UPnP module for linux/ubuntu?
<Strawberryjam> np invitado
<voltxion> Tachdelan
<andi5> Tachdelan: upnp is a security desaster, so you may prefer to make manual port forwards :)
<voltxion> Tachdelan: your behind a router right?
<tyler-wylie> On a new Ubuntu install I'm looking to keep /home on a seperate partition, is 10GB enough for /? or should I go with 15?
<voltxion> Tachdelan: are the ports forwarded on teh router?
<Tachdelan> andi5: ok.
<Tachdelan> voltxion: yes
<Lycus> tyler-wylie: Depends what you depend on doing I guess
<ere4si> tyler-wylie, 10 will be plenty
<andi5> tyler-wylie: do you plan to keep /var and /usr on the same partition as /?
<tyler-wylie> andi5: yes
<andi5> tyler-wylie: 10 would not suffice for me :)
<tyler-wylie> hmm
<Strawberryjam> invitado could you find a way to d/l the entire copy?
<tyler-wylie> I guess I'll go with 15
<Lycus> tyler-wylie: Just depends on what YOU intend to install
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Anyone know how to find out which display mgr is being used with X?  (xdm, gdm, kdm, etc)
<Lycus> What are you using the system for? Will you be gaming? hosting web stuff?
<tyler-wylie> Lycus: VMWare Workstation, basic office applications
<DjViper> how can I figure out what type of memory I have in my PC, without opening it, in ubuntu...
<wined_lips> i need beryl for 7.10 ?? pls!
<andi5> tyler-wylie: i guess the biggest variable here is the size of /var, because its growth depends on your usage patterns :)
<Dr_willis> wined_lips,  why do you need beryl? its been replaced by compiz-fusion
<DjViper> !beryl | wined_lips
<ubotu> wined_lips: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<tyler-wylie> andi5: yea I should be fine with 15 I think
<tyler-wylie> andi5: I can always grow/shrink if needed.
<wined_lips> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Tachdelan> the strange thing is... the pc with linux(server) has the external ip despite being behind the router. This is a feature on the router and I assumed that this is the same as DMZ.
<andi5> tyler-wylie: if you can affort those 5 gigs, then i would say: do it :-D
<DjViper> wined_lips: compiz comes with 7.10
<SeanInSeattle> Anyone *not* use default wm that comes w/ Ubuntu?
<andi5> s,affort,afford,
<DjViper> wined_lips: you just have to turn desktop effects on
<wined_lips> Ok thnx..
<DjViper> SeanInSeattle: not gnome you mean?
<SeanInSeattle> Yes.
<tyler-wylie> and do you guys usually put swap at the end or beginning of your hard drive(I do not count on needing it with 4GB of RAM)
<andi5> SeanInSeattle: or rather metacity?
<DjViper> SeanInSeattle: if you're using kde or xfce you should probably ask in #kubuntu or #xubuntu
<SeanInSeattle> andi5:  i'm trying to switch wm to icewm
<andi5> tyler-wylie: you definitely need it, at least a few megs... there is some technical discussion about that in the net
<SeanInSeattle> I've got ubuntu 64bit installed
<SeanInSeattle> w/ gnome
<DjViper> how can I figure out what type of memory I have in my PC, without opening it, in ubuntu...
<tyler-wylie> andi5: I know I need it, but placement should it go at beginning or end
<Strawberryjam> anybody running ubuntu on vmware...my install is thousand kilometres away and i'm using my wife's notebook.
<andi5> tyler-wylie: does that matter?
<Dr_willis> i always put swap at the end. on all my hd's :) every hd gets a little-bit-o-swap :)
<tyler-wylie> andi5: swap is usually faster at the front, but if I don't need it or don't plan on swapping it might be better at the end
<tyler-wylie> alright end it is
<Dr_willis> just in case i boot a system with a livecd - it has some swap to find/use. Even if its a windows box.
 * Lycus hugs his 64bit linux install
<realmer> a
<Tachdelan> I'd love some tips as to things I can check... I'm pretty new to linux you see...
<Lycus> no problems at all going to 64bit...
<tyler-wylie> Lycus: 64 bit ftw
<Strawberryjam> I feel you Lycus
<andi5> tyler-wylie: swap is slow anyway... be orders of magnitude slower than ram, and you will notice that instantly :)
<Lycus> even got youtube working =x
<Strawberryjam> how did you do that Lycus?
<tyler-wylie> andi5: yes, and I don't plan on swapping at all
<Lycus> Strawberryjam: err, dunno, using hardy, installed both gnash and flash player non-free
<Lycus> and it works in firefox
 * Lycus shrugs
<voltxion> How would I add a choice to my Grub loader to make my windows install be there.
<Strawberryjam> oh ok...guess have to wait then
<SeanInSeattle> DJViper:  How to switch to diff windows mgr (icewm) ??
<DjViper> SeanInSeattle: check forums
<Dr_willis> voltxion,  the installer should add one allready.
<Dr_willis> voltxion,  or you can edit the menu.lst to add one.
<andi5> SeanInSeattle: install the necessary packages, then choose the session in the gdm (login screen)
<SeanInSeattle> andi5:  Thanks!@
<Lycus> voltxion: you'll need to know the partition it's on if it didn't automatically detect it (which it should have)
<voltxion> Dr_willis: I installed Ubuntu onto a seperate HD(IDE) and my windows is on a Sata HD and didnt find it.
<andi5> will update-grub find newly installed windowses? i guess no, right?  what about dpkg-reconfigure <somegrubpackage>?
<voltxion> Lycus: how would I find that information out?
<Tachdelan> Can anyone give me som pointers as to where my server might be blocking external connections(i.e. from outside my LAN)?
<Lycus> voltxion: type sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> voltxion,  odd. it found it here. i got ide+sata
<DjViper> how can I figure out what type of memory I have in my PC, without opening it, in ubuntu...
<Lycus> it should list it
<andi5> Tachdelan: what do you mean by "where"?
<Dr_willis> update-grub does not rescan and add new/other OS's  as far as ive seen
<david__> hello
<david__> do i need hplip and hpijs if i dont have any hp printers?
<Dr_willis> If windows is on hda1 theres an example grub entry in  the menu.lst for windows.
<Tachdelan> andi5: configs and whatnot... or commands to see what connections are allowed
<Tachdelan> andi5: iptables should be ok though
<andi5> Tachdelan: by default i suppose your router only passes segments which belong to a connection started from inside .... have you tried to telnet or firefox the routers ip?
<voltxion> Lycus: Ok, it listed it /dev/sda1, now how would I add that to grub?
<david__> do i need hplip and hpijs if i dont have any hp printers?
<ere4si> tyler-wylie, I've been using feisty for nearly a year and have 2.4G on the root partition with a seperate /home - if that helps
<tyler-wylie> ere4si: nice
<ere4si> tyler-wylie, so I thought that 10G would be plenty...
<tyler-wylie> ere4si: on my gentoo install usually just keep /, /usr/portage, and /home on seperate partitions and it keeps things clean, fedora do just / and /home, same with ubuntu and opensuse
<Tachdelan> andi5: I am unsure what you mean... I can connect to my router (using it's web interface) using it's LAN ip, but it does not have an WAN ip as it is forwarded to the server.
<erawfish_> DjViper: with decode-dimms from ic2-tools
<ere4si> tyler-wylie, that way the / partition doesn't have to be huge at all :)
<Lycus> voltxion: hmm one sec
<voltxion> Lycus: np, Im very grateful for the help.
<realmerx> Tachdelan: you mean you can not connect to outside sites or others can not connect your servers?
<andi5> Tachdelan: i am sorry?  your router's wan ip should be the same you see when you contact www.whatismyip.com... what do you mean by "forwarded _to_ the server"?  port forwarding means to me: forward incoming segments to the router with port $port to a configured internal ip $mygaminghost
<darren_> hi all
<m4jkl> hi
<darren_> new to ubuntu
<Tachdelan> realmerx: others can't connect to my server
<darren_> seems gr8
<yeldakar> I was just trying to netinstall Hardy for amd64. I am getting warning regarding Packages.gz being corrupt.
<darren_> but have a small problem that I was hoping someone could help me with
<ere4si> a linux app to make .svg files pls
<david__> can anyone suggest a good email client?
<greenmanwitch> ubuntu takes ages to boot if I have freebsd installed
<andi5> ere4si: huh? :) inkscape may help
<Lycus> voltxion: Not entirely sure here, so CAN SOMEONE ELSE VERIFY, but I think you'd add these lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lycus> http://pastebin.org/22052
<Lycus> assuming it's sda1
<ere4si> andi5, thnx
<clusty> hey
<freepenguin> david__, thunderbird
<darren_> I've installed ubuntu as dual boot with XP and the install went fine. But when I try and boot into XP i get the Windows logo then BSOD !
<Lycus> you may have to tinker with it
<Tachdelan> andi5: My router(which is my dsl modem) "gives" the wan ip to the server(I did this intentionally).
<clusty> what package contains the kde ?
<jpatrick> !kde | clusty
<ubotu> clusty: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<KojiroS> how do i navigate to my dekstop in terminal please? :P thnx ^_^
<Dr_willis> clusty,  i install kubuntu-desktop for the full kde system
<voltxion> lycus: Thank you, I will mess around with it.
<Dr_willis> KojiroS,  its the Desktop directory.
<Tachdelan> andi5: So when I check the ip on the server it prints the WAN ip and not a LAN ip
<clusty> thanks a lot
<andi5> Tachdelan: does that mean that you forward every port to your internal server?
<Lycus> voltxion: I had to go through hell this evening getting my triple boot to work
<Lycus> OS X/Ubuntu/XP
<darren_> does anyone have any suggestions?
<KojiroS> whats the command in terminal for that?]
<Lycus> it was OS X's fault tho =x
<andi5> KojiroS: cd ~/Desktop
<KojiroS> andi5: thnx :)
<realmerx> darren__: Safe mode?
<voltxion> Lycus: heh, I attempted that on my Macbook pro... never again will I dual boot that god forsaken thing.
<darren_> tried that as well. Still get the BSOD
<Tachdelan> andi5: I am unsure of that, so I added a separate forwarding for the ports I needed.
<Tachdelan> andi5: It didn't help though
<Lycus> voltxion: Just run VMWare. ^_^
<darren_> XP starts to load then BSOD for around 1/2 second then back to boot menu
<realmerx> Tachdelan: what kind of server is it?
<Tachdelan> andi5: So I am wondering if there is something in the default configuration or ubuntu server that blocks incoming connections from WAN ips
<andi5> Tachdelan: well... fire up wireshark (or tcpdump) and check whether anything comes in at your port... or check whether your application is listening on the correct device and port (netstat -tlnp)
<voltxion> Lycus: heh, too poor...
<realmerx> Tachdelan: for example ftp server forwarding is not that simple
<realmerx> Tachdelan: try http server first
<Lycus> voltxion: you have a macbook pro and you are too poor? o_o
<Lycus> did you win it in a contest or something?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: or even better ssh first
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I'm running ubuntu 7.10 server with a 3rd party ftp and a teamspeak server
<realmerx> Tachdelan: does ssh connections to your box from outside work?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: no
<voltxion> Lycus: my college gave it to me included in tuition
<andi5> Tachdelan: by default i think ubuntu's firewall rules are rather... lax :)
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: you are behind NAT?
<Lycus> voltxion: ahh
<realmerx> Tachdelan: so your box can ping your router?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: and itables rules are all ALLOW?
<andi5> Tachdelan: (sudo iptables -L)
<Tachdelan> ok... just to clarify a few things... I'm currently not sitting at the server, but at my other computer. Both are connected to the same router, but this one has a LAN ip while the server has the WAN ip
<Tachdelan> iptables are all ALLOW
<realmerx> Tachdelan: even better do /etc/init.d/iptables stop to be sure
<andi5> Tachdelan: but your server has only one network device connected to the router, right?
<Tachdelan> andi5: yes
<darren_> any tips anyone?
<Tachdelan> -bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<andi5> Tachdelan: "has the wan ip" ... i am sorry, that does not sound correct... when you execute "ifconfig" on your server, i suppose you will not see any wan ip
<Tachdelan> I do
<Tachdelan> though I will not post it here for security reasons...
<Tachdelan> inet addr: 88.*.*.*
<andi5> Tachdelan: so does your server sit in the same ip network as your pc?
<Tachdelan> which is the same as if I checked www.whatsmyip.org from _this_ computer which has ip: 10.0.0.1
<realmerx> Tachdelan: you mean your server has an ip that should be directly accessible from internet?
<icesword> hiya
<Tachdelan> andi5: yes
<Tachdelan> realmerx: yes
<icesword> why cannot i apt-get install skype
<andi5> Tachdelan: can you ping your server from your pc?
<invitado> I was reading the chapter about mounting partitions in http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ but... I cant mount my new hard disk. Somebody knows another link about this?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: can you reach your router ip from internet?
<nios> Im trying to install nfs with apt but no luck, can someone please take a look on it http://pastebin.com/m1b7ee9b6
<realmerx> Tachdelan: ping
<Tachdelan> the modem/router should in fact be working as in bridged mode as far as the server is concerned
<Tachdelan> andi5 & realmerx: I can ssh, connect to ftp and teamspeak from this computer without problems.
<icesword> why cannot i apt-get install skype，it said cannot find it
<realmerx> Tachdelan: no I mean can you ping your router ip from outside your network
<Tachdelan> ping works fine too
<realmerx> realmerx: your router WAN ip that is
<Tachdelan> realmerx: Talking to yourself now?
<icesword> why cannot i apt-get install skype，it said cannot find it
<Trondern> hello, i have just installed ubuntu on my windows xp pc and have a grub error 22 error. I have followed the the guide for error 22 from the ubuntu forums. The thing is i have ubuntu on partition hd1,6 but i boot from hd0...and the find command in grub dont find those files..
<icesword> why cannot i apt-get install skype，it said cannot find it
<invitado> .
<Tachdelan> realmerx: But, yes! I can't be sure whether it is the modem/router or the server responding.
<jamesrdorn> icesword, we saw you the first time
<jamesrdorn> icesword, sudo apt-get update
<icesword> jamesrdorn, ??
<icesword> jamesrdorn, thx for attention,it seems it is repo issue
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I am, however, using a no-ip hostname to connect.
<jamesrdorn> icesword, it's very early for everyone this morning
<Tachdelan> since it has no static LAN ip
<jamesrdorn> icesword, 5am CST
<icesword> Trondern, you google grub load error 22
<icesword> jamesrdorn, thx for your time
<Trondern> yes,  but none of the solutions i get works..thats why i am here..:)
<Tachdelan> 1105 zulu
<realmerx> Tachdelan: sorry maybe it is a language problem :)
<realmerx> Tachdelan: but I am little confused
<Tachdelan> realmerx: could be
<Trondern> i haqve tried the google thing first ofc
<ozis> hi
<icesword> Trondern, if you have livecd ,why not reinstall
<realmerx> Tachdelan: your router should have WAN ip different from your server ip
<Trondern> i have tried that too icesword
<Tachdelan> realmerx: Well... it hasn't
<icesword> Trondern, ok,wait a min
<andi6> realmerx: i lost my connection.. what did you say, could you repeat once for me? :)
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I know it's strange, but that's the way it is
<felix> join #ubuntu-de
<andi6> felix: prepend a slash and you are right there :)
<realmerx> as I understand Tachdelan has router that has wan ip
<Trondern> the real question is ..how do i access grub files on a partition that is not mounted by the live cd and thu is not found by find in grub..
<realmerx> now his server machine has also WAN ip
<andi6> Trondern: normally grub will mount block devices once you try to access them within grub
<Tachdelan> realmerx: My router is by all purposes NO WAN ip and is inaccessible from outside this LAN
<realmerx> also he is sitting behind different machine that is connected to the router but is in NAT-ed network
<Tachdelan> is=has
<andi6> Trondern: well, interpret them for itself
<shishirm1> which is a good command line mail client to be used to automate some email processing
<shishirm1> i mean i wanna use commands of this mail client and then write shell scripts
<Trondern> andi6: i have tried to root that partition but get error when doing the setup command
<icesword> Trondern, what about fdisk /mbr
<realmerx> so router has two networks routed - NAT-ed internal network (where the machine he is sitting behind is) and WAN network where his router and server machines are
<Trondern> hmm, i can try that
<realmerx> or am I confused?
<tdn> I am trying to make virtual users work with vsftpd and pam, but for some reason, my db with the virtual users is ignored. Local system users *are* allowed login, but the virtual users are not. My /etc/vsftpd.conf is here : http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1077.html, I /etc/pam.d/ftp a symbolic link to /etc/vsftpd.pam, which can be seen here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1078.html.
<Trondern> i have not tried that yet
<andi6> realmerx: that is what i thought as well, but it seems to me that Tachdelan did some bridging tricks
<icesword> Trondern, then your linux won't boot
<tdn> Is there an Ubuntu Server IRC channel?
<Trondern> doh...well the goal is to have grub loading so i can have both ofc
<realmerx> what kind of "bridging tricks"?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I don't think the router is routing anything as long as the server is concerned other when connecting from this computer
<Tachdelan> I could give you the ip in pm if you wanna ping...
<voltxion> well time to test to see if my Grub changes worked...
<Trondern> i have tried to mount the windows partition and itworks but the guide to access grub on a disk not found at first fail after that step since the guide assumes the lost partition are a linux partition..
<realmerx> Tachdelan: you can connect internet behind your NAT-ed network right?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: then it is routing
<Tachdelan> Assign the public IP address of a connection to a device <--- it what I used on the router/modem
<andi5|ill> Tachdelan: ever thought about unsetting that one and instead use a few specific port forwarding rules?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I can connect from this computer which has LAN ip, and I can download with the server from http (to get packages or something)
<tdn> Does anyone have the time to help me set up vsftpd with virtual users?
<juice_> is there an easy way to port .dmg? anyone?
<tdn> I am trying to make virtual users work with vsftpd and pam, but for some reason, my db with the virtual users is ignored. Local system users *are* allowed login, but the virtual users are not. My /etc/vsftpd.conf is here : http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1077.html, I /etc/pam.d/ftp a symbolic link to /etc/vsftpd.pam, which can be seen here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1078.html.
<mohadib> hello
<erawfish_> Terrasqu1: are you behind LAN?
<tdn> juice_, no.
<erawfish_> tolecnal: are you behind a NAT
<Tachdelan> andi6: I have, but I would prefer not to since port forwarding is tricky for ftp
<tdn> juice_, use Ubuntu .deb packages.
<realmerx> Tachdelan: to clarify once more your - the machine you are sitting right now - what ip it gives when you do ifconfig
<Botor> is there something for Ubuntu like Rollback Rx/AyRecovery/Roxio GoBack/Norton GoBack for windows?
<Tachdelan> and I believe that the issue is within the server setup
<erawfish_> tolecnal: if your ubuntu has a non routable private IP it's the only way
<Blin182> hi
<erawfish_> Tachdelan:  it isn't
<Blin182> is the  anybody  from chicago?
<pietro> hello everybody
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I'm sitting on my gaming computer running vista and has ip: 10.0.0.1
<Tachdelan> ;)
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: and your ubuntu has what IP?
<yeldakar> leave
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: the wan ip
<Blin182> hi
<Blin182> boc
<Blin182> how
<pietro> I've a problem with ubuntu
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: and it does ipmasq for you?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: and that vista machine is connected directly to router?
<andi6> Tachdelan: i am no expert, but is not it enough for passive ftp to forward port 21?
<erawfish_> andi6: not enough by far
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: I do not know what ipmasq is
<Tachdelan> realmerx: yes
<realmerx> ipmasquerade
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: run "/sbin/ifconfig" on the ubuntu machine. what IP(s)?
<Tachdelan> andi6: the ftp is not on port 21
<realmerx> Tachdelan: what ip you get when you access whatismyipaddress.com from vista machine
<andi6> erawfish_: why not?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: I'm not displaying my wan ip in a public channel
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<Marchewa> How to unmount a partition which is mounted in /var ?
<FloodBot1> boc_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boc_> http://silver-reality.uv.ro/
<Tachdelan> realmerx: the same ip which the server has
<bazhang> boc_: please stop
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: that is stupid. you run a public ftp servre. if you doN't think it's secure you have no business running it
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: I do NOT run a public server
<void^> Tachdelan: by the way - everyone here can see your ip by doing /whois Tachdelan
<jpatrick> !ops | boc_
<ubotu> boc_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: as soon as you listen on a public interface on any port this is a public server
<Tachdelan> void^: lol good point
<booster_> hey guys...anyone in here play open arena ???
<Tachdelan> void^: which is why I normally only use secure irc servers
<erawfish_> !anyone | booster_
<ubotu> booster_: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: use tor?
<juice_> tdn: weak
<andi6> Tachdelan: i suppose you know that there are bots scanning complete ip ranges for open ports? :)
<erawfish_>   the anyone fatoid has changed. and not to the better :(
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: not when it requires login/pass
<Botor> is there something for Ubuntu like Rollback Rx/AyRecovery/Roxio GoBack/Norton GoBack for windows?
<booster_> ok i just installed open arena...and for some reason i cant get any servers to load when i choose multi player
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: it requires a login/pass still when the IP is known. what you do is security by obscurity and you should know that is futile and never ever works
<Tachdelan> andi6: router forwarding doesn't negate that
<realmerx> Tachdelan: and you have no proxies active?
<void^> Tachdelan: you can get a vhost on freenode.
<Tachdelan> realmerx: no
<Tachdelan> void^: ok
<pietro> i've a problem with my ubuntu startup: if i start normally the system stops in a blackscree, instead if i press ctrl+shift+f1 the system starts normally
<erawfish_> pietro: what X drivers and viodecard?
<andi6> Tachdelan: you would profit from the router's firewalling rules and forward only ports you know "secure" servers are listening on
<Tachdelan> Can we please stop bickering about the security of my server and resume the solving of my problem?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: either you can answer our questions or we cannot help you you don#t want to answer them: solve your own problems. goodbye and goodluck
<Tachdelan> noone can connect to my server from WAN ips atm anyway
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: you simply waste our time
<realmerx> Tachdelan: so somehow your server and router are sharing the same ip?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: Which questions have I not answered?
<pietro> erawish: i've no idea
<pietro> erawish:how can i see them
<Tachdelan> realmerx: In a way yes. However, this worked beautifully when running XP with ftp and ts server
<Tachdelan> realmerx: but as I stated earlier that could be upnp
<andi6> Tachdelan: i am sorry, i would not call it beautiful, but a nasty hack at best, sorry
<realmerx> Tachdelan: the problem is that I do not understand how your network works ant all :)
<realmerx> *at
<erawfish_> realmerx: cause he doesn't tell
<juice_> apparently i need OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings to play 3D chess. can someone point me?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: Which questions have I not answered?
<erawfish_> about your IPs, about NAT, etc
<realmerx> Tachdelan: wait a moment :)
<Tachdelan> as void^ stated, you can see my public ip by doing whois
<realmerx> Tachdelan: mayge I got you wrong - your server machine - what it shows when you ifconfig it?
<erawfish_> !info python-opengl
<ubotu> python-opengl (source: pyopengl): Python bindings to OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~a6-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 397 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<andi6> Tachdelan: maybe you should also try to dig a little deeper and see whether you can telnet your router and issue iptables and route commands there
<Tachdelan> realmerx:  inet addr:88.90.227.78
<pietro> erawfish_: i've no idea how to find what you asked me before
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: I don't care about your public IP. I want the local IPs of your ubuntu
<erawfish_> pietro: lspci, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.~
<realmerx> Tachdelan: is it the same address that you get when you whatismyipaddress.com from your server machine and your local machine?
<andi6> erawfish_: s,do not care,knew that already, ;-)
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: that IS the ONLY ip on my ubuntu other than the loopback
<Tachdelan> realmerx: yes
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: how do you do NAT?
<andi6> Tachdelan: do yourself a favor, deactivate upnp, put your server into the natted net and forward the necessary ports.... that is my last statement :)
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: outpuit of /sbin/iptables -L
<fabri> ciao
<erawfish_> andi6: his ubuntu seems to act as NAT router.
<fabri> dove posso trovare i driver della mia scheda wireless?
<erawfish_> !it | fabri
<ubotu> fabri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Nereos> I enjoy ubuntu thx to linux ;)
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58084/
<pietro> erawfish_: videocard ati radeon x1600, vesa driver
<Tachdelan> andi6: afaik upnp isn't normally installed on linux, nor have I installed it
<andi6> i meant your router
<Tachdelan> oh =P
<Eds> Anyone know if a graphic cd emulator like daemon tools?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: your iptables makes not much sense
<Dr_willis> Eds,  you dont need one to mount iso image files.
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: Ok. What's wrong?
<Dr_willis> Eds,  but dont expect copy protected games to work with  it. :)
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: on the one hand policy accept and on the other explicitt allowance of certain ports
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<andi6> erawfish_: thanks for saying that... i felt pretty stupid ;-)
<void^> should probably look at iptables -t nat -L too
<Eds> I meant more like DVDs and stuff like that, I move them between work and home :)
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: if you only want to allow certain ports, you should use policy drop or such
<Dr_willis> Eds,  if  you get it into a .iso file, you can mount them with the loopback device. or use the fuseiso tool
<COBHC> hihoooo
<Eds> !fuseiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuseiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pietro> erawfish_: my videocard is ati radeon x1600, i'm using vesa driver
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: I am unsure of what you mean.
<andi6> !iso
<Dr_willis> Eds,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseIso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Eds> Thank You :)
<Dr_willis> Eds,  or do it like the bot says. :) needs root access
<COBHC> when you want to have the aplpha 5 of ubuntu 8.04   type in a terminal   update-manager -d
<bazhang> COBHC: that would be for #ubuntu+1 thanks ;]
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: does my iptables allow more than the 2 ports and the one service?
<Eds> Thats fine. Iv got my laptop running hardy and my second work machine running 7.10 atm, try to see if I like the OS. Its very nice so far :)
<COBHC> no prblem ;)
<zoidberg_> hey guys...in pigdin...when logged on to AIM i cant send any files to my friend...but i can recieve...any help?
<COBHC> i have the same problem in icq and msn
<COBHC> dont know what to do^^
<Eds> firewall problem perhaps?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: actually I am curious now, how can it be possible that two boxes have the same WAN ip address?
<COBHC> where can i edit my firewall setiings?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: they don't? ;)
<Tachdelan> realmerx: Actually, I think you just solved my problem!
<realmerx> Tachdelan: well if you say that your server box is connected to your router and has the same ip as your router has?
<Tachdelan> and andi6 that is
<andi6> huh? ... i am sorry for that ;-)
<tabman> I installed VirtualBox on ubuntu and put in Windows in the VM. Everything was working fine, I could access internet inside on windows in my VM. Just suddenly the internet has stopped working in it ?
<pietro> anyone can help me please?
<Tachdelan> realmerx & andi6: I think it may have to do with the fact that my router is using upnp and the server using the routers WAN ip. Upon connecting from this computer to the server, could it be that the router redirects incoming connections to this computer and not the server?
<Voltxion> any idea why my install just won't boot now? I changed my grub, well added to it but grub loaded fine.
<Eds> If you have a router your server cant use the WAN IP, it would have ports fowarded too it
<realmerx> Tachdelan: yeah but I do not understand how your server machine can access internet from
<Tachdelan> neither do I
<archman> i'm using ndiswrapper for my wireless access; how do i temporarily shutdown ndis and up the native patched driver?
<thirdy> how do i delete an every occurance of a file in a directory and sub dirs?
<andi6> Tachdelan: that is dangerous, i hope you know that... :-)
<realmerx> Tachdelan: if it has only external ip address?
<thirdy> how do i delete an every occurance of a file in the current directory and sub dirs?
<Tachdelan> but I guess I'll try switching to "normal" mode and give the router back it's WAN ip
<Eds> thirdy; rm -r /directory
<archman> i wan't do inject packets; with ndis it's not possible...
<zoidberg_> hey guys...in pigdin...when logged on to AIM i cant send any files to my friend...but i can recieve...any help?
<Tachdelan> andi6: what is?
<andi6> thirdy: a file can appear only once in a given directory...
<realmerx> Tachdelan: I would like to know about that technology that makes that happen, sounds interesting :)
<Tachdelan> realmerx: hehehe
<Starnestommy> zoidberg_: try asking in #pidgin.  They might know more about it
<Voltxion> any idea why my install just won't boot now? I changed my grub, well added to it but grub loaded fine.
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<realmerx> hmm does ifconfig shows WAP addresses as well?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: WAP?
<bazhang> LoLLo: is there a support question attached to that?
<andi6> Tachdelan: well, sounds like 'inverse security by obscurity' : you do not know what sorts of stuff your router activated for you and the bots outside :-) ... [silent again]
<thirdy> andi6, I want to do "del .*exe /s" command in windows, this command deletes every .exe in the current dir and sub dirs, how do I do this in linux?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: sorry scratch that :p
<LoLLo> hello baaaaz! uhm ... no :P
<thirdy> Eds, I want to do "del .*exe /s" command in windows, this command deletes every .exe in the current dir and sub dirs, how do I do this in linux?
<Tachdelan> andi6: well... seeing how noone can actually connect to my server, well...
<realmerx> Tachdelan: I meant does it show WIFI interface addresses
<bazhang> LoLLo: then best post it in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks ;]
<tabman> anyone ?
<andi6> thirdy: find . -name '*.exe' -exec echo rm {} \; .... if you feel comfortable, remove the echo
<realmerx> Tachdelan: and yes it does
<booster_> can anyone tell me how to open ports on ubuntu 7.10 ??? is their a gui interface i can get ???
<Werdna> thirdy: find . -name \*.exe | xargs rm -f
<bazhang> tabman what is your issue?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I guess so, but my server doesn't have wireless
<mavi-> booster_: yes, add/remove software or software updates or synaptic
<Voltxion> lycus: hello, are you there?
<mavi-> booster_: if you mean the internet kid of ports install firestarter
<LoLLo> okz .... guys a question : who is a member of the Community Council ? someone knows the irc channel of it ?
<realmerx> andi6: do you understand how can his server machine access internet if it has the same ip address as the router has?
<tabman> bazhang: I installed VirtualBox on ubuntu and put in Windows in the VM. Everything was working fine, I could access internet inside on windows in my VM. Just suddenly the internet has stopped working in it ?
<erawfish_> realmerx: easy. it does NAT for his desktop
<bazhang> LoLLo: you can /msg ubotu irc for a link of channels
<booster_> mavi-, i need to open ports for open arena game...for some reason i cant see any servers in multi player
<erawfish_> realmerx: I asked him how he does it but he still hasn't ansdwered
<realmerx> erawfish_: what does?
<bazhang> tabman bridged or nat?
<realmerx> erawfish_: which machine?
<erawfish_> realmerx: how his ubuntu does NAT
<tabman> bazhang: NAT
<erawfish_> his ubuntu/ftp server is doing NAT for his windows machine
<realmerx> erawfish_: his local machine, server or router?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: is not
<erawfish_> realmerx: it is the same
<andi6> realmerx: well, it sounds as if it still does not work correctly, so i will not say anything about it :)
<LoLLo> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: then you didn't tell the truth
<realmerx> erawfish_: oh
<bazhang> tabman and the internet is fine on your ubuntu box still?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: excuse me?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: your ubuntu/ftp  cannot have the same local IP as your rouer's public IP. not possible
<bazhang> !irc > LoLLo read the pm from the bot
<tabman> bazhang: I'm on Ubuntu right now using that same internet connection, my VM is just not accessing the internet
<pietro> boot problem... anyone please?
<realmerx> erawfish_: but that would mean that the server machine should have two different addresses?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: that's why I said that my router HAS NO WAN IP
<erawfish_> realmerx: yes. another thing he denied. any way you slice it: some time he didn't tell the truth
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: a router ALWAYS has a WAN IP or it cannot work
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: Please don't call me a liar
<erawfish_> then don't lie
<bazhang> tabman not used vbox much  I prefer vmware--have you tried restarting the guest os or shutting it down restarting in vbox?
<LoLLo> thx baz always a gentlemen
<nuno_nunes> hi ppl
<bazhang> hi nuno_nunes
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: if it does, then it doesn't tell me what it is or I would have told you
<bazhang> hey guys calm down
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: do you have a router or a (dsl)modem?
<tabman> bazhang: I tried every damn thing, restarted VM, restarted Ubuntu, it was working 2 hours back, it just suddenly stopped working and I did not even install anything or change anything
<andi6> i still wonder why you do not take a more standard path, so that people could actually help you?
<realmerx> erawfish_: could it be possible that his router is bridged to some kind of ISP internal network
<iositd_> Tachdelan, www.whatismyip.com <--- that will give you the WAN IP that your router haz
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: if your ubunt7ftp has a public IP then it is a modem and your ubuntu is a router
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: DSL modem built in router
<bazhang> tabman that is very odd--not sure what to say let me check the forums,,hold on a sec
<pietro> boot problem, anyone can help me please?
<LoLLo> baz have u ever partecipate (only see obviously) to a discussion of the Community Council in the IRC channel ^
<erawfish_> realmerx: then he hasn't the same IP on desktop via whatismyip.org and ubuntu
<LoLLo> ?*
<janis> Can anyone tell me how can i play AMR audio file
<iositd_> pietro, be mroe specific please
<Nereos> I have a new hard drive and I don't know what format i should you use to format it (partition). Should I take ext2 or ext3
<Nereos> ?
<Tachdelan> iositd: That ip is the same as the server BEHIND the modem/router has
<iositd_> Tachdelan, then your modem isn't functioning as a router, merely as a bridge
<erawfish_> realmerx: a public IP is unique on this world. no other way or the interwerbs don't work. but since he is unable to tell us his IPs and does a lot of handwaving by claiming "security" we'll never know
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: I can turn off the ubuntu without loosing connectivity on this computer
<andi6> Nereos: do not take ext2... ext3 or xfs (my default) i would say
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: then your ubuntu cannot have the same IP as your desktop via whatismyip.org
<janis> AMR audio on ubuntu,  can't find program for opening it
<Tachdelan> iositd_: is that a standard mode for ubuntu 7.10 server install?
<pietro> iositd_: at the startup, if i leave the system starts normally i got black screen, if i press ctrl+alt+f1 the system starts normally. i've an ati radeon x1600 and i'm using vesa driver
<realmerx> iositd_: but that would mean that his router and server could not have the same ip?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: well, it does
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: and your ubuntu must have a nonroutable IP like your vista (10.0.0.1)
<juice_> apparently i need OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings to play 3D chess. can someone point me?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how could i change the output driver for quod libet?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: pastbein the ifconfig output on ubuntu then
<janis> AMR audio
<realmerx> I am not saying that he lies about his network but I am curious how this kind of network is possible
<erawfish_> juice_: I already told you
<Dr_willis> juice_,  ive not seen that ever work - in the last 3 releases of ubuntu.  Tried installing every gtk/gl thing i could find. none worked
<erawfish_> realmerx: it is not. he maybe doesn't lie deliberately but he does lie
<Nereos> andi6:  Gparted don't let me use xfs so it'll be ext3 :) what is  is difference b/t ext2 and ext3 ?
<juice_> erawfish o ic sry.
<atlef> journaling
<icesword> journal
<andi6> Nereos: ext3 writes a journal... well... see atlef
<iositd_> Tachdelan, i haven't followed the whole discussion, but it comes down to this: you can only one _ONE_ computer with an ip on a network. Using a router you can have multiple computers on the same world ip yet internally they all have a different ip. If you type ifconfig or ipconfig (if you're running windows) on your server and your current box you will get 2 different ip's. The wold ip WILL be assigned to a router.
<Tachdelan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58086/ <-- ifconfig on server
<iositd_> Tachdelan, it can NOT be assigned to more then a single NIC
<atlef> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Nereos> oki thx :)
<Nereos>  good nite all
<Tachdelan> Your IP Address is 88.90.227.78 <--- from whatsmyip
<bazhang> tabman is this a static ip for the guest os or dynamic? is the xp system trying to get dns automatically or are you assigning it--two issues that I have seen others in the forums with--if you cannot find an answer they also have a channel #vbox
<icesword> Nereos, here is night too
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: ok. and what is the ubuntu IP? check with ifconfig
<Tachdelan> and I'm using a speedtouch modem/router
<iositd_> Tachdelan, your modem isn't functioning as a router. It's bridging
<icesword> bazhang, hello
<icesword> bazhang, good night
 * andi6 wonders about the switch from (no ip addresses to the public at all) to (look maa -> here is my ip) ;-)
<darren_> can anyone tell me how to attempt to repair a dual boot ubuntu / XP configuration as when trying to boot into XP I get the Windows XP Logo quickly followed by a BSOD for 1/2 second then back into the boot menu.
<tabman> bazhang: I don't know what type IP it is
<h4L1m> hello guys, i need the source code of the program ps, i've got the source code of procps but it is not there, there are just source codes like top or uptime, but i can't find the ps code, anyone knows where it is or where i can get it from?
<iositd_> pietro, is it possible that it is missing the correct video settings for your screen? that it tries to go to high for your mode?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: is that a standard mode for ubuntu 7.10 server install? (serving as a router that is?)
<erawfish_> darren_: ask ##windows
<Spzatt> How do i burn ubuntu to a disc, making it bootable?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, it is possible for it to do so.
<bazhang> tabman well you can take a look and set it in the preferences if I recall correctly may be worth a look
<tabman> bazhang: but I'm not specially giving anything to xp, I just setup using the "home network" thing
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: no it'S not. can you pleas tell us its IP?
<iositd_> !install | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<janis> AMR audion files on ubuntu, Totem recognizes, but says no plugin, and there are no satch plugin reallly?
<Dr_willis> Spzatt,   Under windows or linux?
<andi6> h4L1m: get the package name with `dpkg-query -S /bin/ps`, then `apt-get source $pkg` (add a source line to your repos)
<Tachdelan> erawfish_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58086/
<iositd_> pietro, have you installed the restricted drivers?
<tabman> bazhang: look what and set what ?
<h4L1m> andi6, ok i'll try it, thx
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: iptables -L -t nat
<BillyJoe> Can I go in to fstab and remove the UUID code and put in the /dev/sda1 names?
<bazhang> tabman well he default behaviour is for it do it on its own you should tell it not to--here is the thread I have been reading it may or may not help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-599163.html
<vi390> I have a "ubuntu Studio" Installation, and want to have a Edubuntu (with every skin and so on) is there a way to do that without reinstlling everything ?
<andi6> BillyJoe: sure
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: and how does this IP get assigned to ubuntu?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58088/
<white_eagle> hello, how can I disable the pics in the menus using gnome? they eat too much memory and I don't need them
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: DHCP
<andi6> BillyJoe: actually i replaced them by LABEL=$mylabel
<pietro> iositd_: i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg so i think that the resolution is not the problem, where i can see the resolution used by system at the startup time?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: and your windows box gets assigned its IP 10.0.0.1 via DHCP too?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: yes
<atlef> vi390 :  sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: that cannot ever work
<andi6> white_eagle: in application menus or the gnome menus?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: btw when you use your server machine browsing internet and when you use different browsers - firefox, opera and try whatismyipaddress.com then you get the same external ip always?
<iositd_> pietro, it's written in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... have you installed the restricted drivers?
<atlef> i think'
<vi390> atlef: thanks
<h4L1m> andi6, it says procps: /bin/ps, but i've got procps and can't find the code for ps, in procps there are more source codes for different programs, but i need only of ps
<realmerx> Tachdelan: maybe there is still some kind of proxy
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: your router and your ubuntu have the same IP. that's not possible unless your router is broken
<BillyJoe> andi6: What is LABEL=$mylabel and how do I run it?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: It worked fine while the server was running XP and not linux
<white_eagle> andi6: yeah
<KojiroS> hi, can anyone help me install modem drivers for gutsy gibbon? i have the drivers but installing them is not working :( please help :)
<pietro> iositd_: i tried by after that was no possible start the xserver, just black screen
<Tachdelan> realmerx: it's a server install... no GUI
<andi6> white_eagle: which ones?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: damn it :)
<white_eagle> andi6: all of them
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: it cannot work fine. no 2 machines ever can have the same IP. if your windows box says "ping  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58088/
<iositd_> pietro, could you switch to a terminal after that?
<andi6> BillyJoe: oh, i labelled my partitions, nothing to worry about
<pietro> yes
<ubuntufreak> Problem with my GRUB after installing Debian 4.0 here is my fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58089/
<janis> AMR audio?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: it cannot work fine. no 2 machines ever can have the same IP. if your windows box says "ping 88.90.227.78" which machine should it ping? your router or your ubuntu?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: you just told me that whatismyipaddress.com gave you from the server machine the same address as your vista machine did?
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: what dous /sbin/route say on ubuntu?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: That I do not know
<h4L1m> andi6, it says procps: /bin/ps, but i've got procps and can't find the code for ps, in procps there are more source codes for different programs, but i need only of ps
<Tachdelan> realmerx: yes
<andi6> white_eagle: system > settings > appearance > interface i think for application (libgnome) applicaitons
<KojiroS> i get the following error msg (breif descristion): ./configure: line 477: ./t: No such file or directory
<KojiroS> rm: cannot remove `./t': No such file or directory
<KojiroS> ** error
<KojiroS> could not determine a proper UTS_RELEASE
<KojiroS> ** compilation error
<FloodBot1> KojiroS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BillyJoe> O wow I did not know you could do that.
<janis> AMR audio?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: well if your server machine does not have GUI how can you tell?
<atlef> !modem | KojiroS
<ubotu> KojiroS: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<pietro> iositd_: yes, is what a i did to start the dpkg-recopnfig after installed the restricted video drivers
<andi6> h4L1m: one minute, please
<h4L1m> andi6, ok
<realmerx> Tachdelan: what browser you used to access internet then from the server machine?
<iositd_> pietro, try and put my name when replying. That way i get notified. You also did or did not do dpkg-reconfigure?
<BillyJoe> thank you.  I will start with the dev anem and just know that is something I defently want to learn about
<KojiroS> yeah followed those instructions, still not working :(
<janis> AMR audio???  not playing
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: a whole lot of gibberish... when using pico that is
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: pico?
<KojiroS> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I'm sorry! I misread the question
<erawfish_> I wanted the output of /sbin/route  nothing about pico
<ganu> while installing oracle i am getting an error "OUI-10036:could not create the inventory location.you may not have the permission to write in this location"
<shishirm1> hi can u guys suggest a nice mail reader which can be used to write shell scripts.. i basically want to copy a  new mail to a file as and when it comes and then process it
<atlef> KojiroS: then i dont know
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: especially the line starting with "default"
<white_eagle> andi6: thanks
<janis> I need get AMR audio playing
<Spzatt> How do i burn ubuntu to a disc, making it bootable?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I check www.whatsmyip.org from this computer and ifconfig on server
<atlef> KojiroS: maybe someone else wil know
<erawfish_> Spzatt: but the image as image
<pietro> iositd_: i did it, and i choosed the vesa driver, after that the system started but just if i press ctrl+alt+f1
<white_eagle> !livecd | Spzatt
<ompaul> shishirm1, mutt is fairly flexible
<ubotu> Spzatt: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bazhang> Spzatt: from windows?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: I did sudo pico /sbin/route
<realmerx> Tachdelan: ok I ask then once again - what ip you get when you access internet (world wide web) from your server machine directly
<atlef> !burn
<ompaul> !burn | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: you shoud do /sbin/route  I never said anything about pico
<pirelly> ello
<Spzatt> Well, how do i burn it? ive tried several burning programs.
<iositd_> pietro, if you have an ati card and have installed the correct drivers, you should choose the ati driver in the screen when selecting a driver when running dpkg-reconfig
<Frogzoo> shishirm1: you can use procmail..
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: oops, sorry! tmi atm
<bazhang> Spzatt: from windows or linux
<shishirm1> ompaul: i have mutt on.. but i am not able to find a option to copy the mails to a file as and when they some
<shishirm1> come
<pirelly> jest ktos pl?
<ubuntufreak> when i give the find /boot/grub/stage1 it gives Error 15: File not found here is fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58089/
<erawfish_> !pl | pirelly
<ubotu> pirelly: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Spzatt> thanks all
<ompaul> !pl | pirelly
<bazhang> polish pirelly?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: I mean you go physically to your server box, use some kind of textual browser and give the result you get when you put in the address whatismyipaddress.com
<pirelly> tak
<Rangar> hi folk.. I have an issue with ./configure ... I need to pass it the flags --with-opengl ... all is fine, but it gets to checking OpenGL Libs and sayd they do not exist.. the problem is, they do.. using AMD64 7.10, anyone have any ideas please?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58090/
<shishirm1> Frogzoo: can you elaborate a lil more as to what is and how it works
<pietro> iositd_: i'll try again and let you know, tnx
<ganu> while installing ORACLE i am getting an error "OUI-10036:could not create the inventory location.you may not have the permission to write in this location"
<janis> AMR audio  AMR audio AMR audio  Can't find any way to open it. Totem Says no plugin, I searched, and I could not find any AMR plugins. I really need that amr Audio going plz!
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I'm unsure how.
<ompaul> shishirm1, I'll install and poke it - don't use it much these days
<realmerx> Tachdelan: or you can use ssh to log to your server machine and give the result using some textual browser :)
<lordleemo> janis: follow andrew 46 instructions  works for mplayer  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/playing-not-converting-amr-files-on-linux-613966/#post3068941
<Tachdelan> realmerx: and btw... can't I use ssh?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: now we are getting somewhere
<Strawberryjam> Chris angel being run over by a steamroller beats linux any day lol...
<archman> how to shutdown ndiswrapper and up the native driver??
<realmerx> Tachdelan: you mean you do not know if you can access internet from your server machine :)
<janis> Thanks
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: sorry. should have been "route -n" to get  numerical IPs I guess
<tabman> bazhang: somehow it has worked, I don't know why it was working without it since last 5 days :) by the way what search query did you use to get this result ?
<shishirm1> ompaul: its nice to use for a user.. but not so good to write scripts to automate stuff!!
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I can... I've used wget
<evilofisho> Does anyone here know how to unpack lzm files on ubuntu?
<pirelly> zna ktoś POLSKI ??
<realmerx> Tachdelan: ok
<realmerx> Tachdelan: ssh into your server machine
<realmerx> and use lynx to www.whatismyipaddress.com
<Starnestommy> pirelly: try #ubuntu-pl
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58091/
<h4L1m> evilofisho, unlzma is the command for that, maybe you need to install it first with sudo apt-get install unlzma
<bazhang> tabman hehe good news! I just typed ubuntu gutsy virtualbox no internet guest xp (in teh google) and there you have it ;]
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I've been logged on the whole time
<atlef> janis: have you looked at this : http://www.niemueller.de/wiki/index.php?ConvertVideoTo3GP
<evilofisho> h4L1m, thanks a lot!
<ompaul> shishirm1, then I guess procmail is your tool de jour
<tabman> bazhang: thanks a lot man
<atlef> some info there. ignore fedora
<h4L1m> evilofisho, much fun :)
<bazhang> tabman no worries ;]
 * Tachdelan needs a quick trip to the bathroom... brb!
<realmerx> Tachdelan: so what you get when you lynx from server machine :)
<ubuntufreak> any help with my GRUB in Ubuntu 7.10, when i give the find /boot/grub/stage1 it gives Error 15: File not found here is fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58089/
<shishirm1> ompaul: ok i will try procmail today
<ganu>  any 1 help with oracle installation?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: but be back, your problem looks interesting
<atlef> janis: even more in this search : http://tinyurl.com/yvj9sf
 * Tachdelan is back
<evilofisho> h4L1m, For some reason it's complaining about the suffix.
<andi6> h4L1m: hm, i know that /bin/kill comes from skill.c, but i am still looking for the source of ps :-)
<realmerx> Tachdelan: so let me know about the lynx results :)
<Tachdelan> realmerx: How do I use lynx? lynx www.whatsmyip.org ?
<edi9999> hi
<realmerx> what is the default textual browser in ubuntu btw?
<realmerx> :)
<h4L1m> andi6, hmm, i don't know where to search for it
<erawfish_> lynx, links, links2, w3m
<iositd_> realalien_, it's lynx
<erawfish_> instally one of those
<iositd_> Tachdelan, correct
<h4L1m> evilofisho, do you mean while unpacking?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: I installed lynx... runing it now
<realmerx> Tachdelan: great
<Tachdelan>  What's My IP Address? Your IP is 88.90.227.78 (p1 of 4)  <--- from lynx
<andi6> h4L1m: seems like it is the objects in po/ linked together
<edi9999> thks for you IP adress
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: get anything useful from that printout?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: and it is the same address as your vista and router have?
<Tachdelan> realmerx: yes
<h4L1m> andi6, you mean it has not it's own source code?
<sbox> hello all, can anyone recommend a decent headless torrent client thats not azurues of fluxbox
<evilofisho> h4L1m, Well, it doesn't get that far, it just goes "Unknown suffix -- unchanged".
<Voltxion> !hello
<andi6> h4L1m: no, it is source could consists of the *.c files in ps/, main() is in display.c
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> rtorrent sbox
<h4L1m> evilofisho, hmm don't know it allways worked without problems for me
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: are you running the ubuntu via ethernet and the vista via usb connection to the speedtouch?
<h4L1m> evilofisho, ask the channel :)
<evilofisho> h4L1m, Alright, thanks anyway. : P
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: No. Both use wired ethernet
<andi6> realmerx: is the problem solved now?
<erawfish_> cause even if the speedtouch acts as a brige it still doesn't really make sense
<h4L1m> andi6, well i'll take a look at that, thx for that man
<Voltxion> What would you all suggest? Installing windows XP then Ubuntu onto a seperate partition? or the other way around then reinstalling grub ?
<erawfish_> a trnasparent bridge that is
<iositd_> Voltxion, first xp, then ubuntu
<realmerx> andi6: well I still do not understand how network like this could work
<andi6> hehe
<realmerx> andi6: how can it be that his server (ubuntu) only gets WAN ip?
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: well... I don't know HOW it works, but I know it DID work just fine while running XP on the same computer.
<iositd_> realmerx, i've been thinking ... in theory it's possible that his router is splitting it all up ... and acts like a proxy ...
<erawfish_> realmerx: via bridging this is easy. the trouble comes when you think how the vista PC gets a ANT IP too at the same time
<iositd_> realmerx, thus giving out only the external ip to the inside
<realmerx> iositd_: could I read about this kind of configuration somewhere?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: Could this be why noone can connect to my server?
<realmerx> iositd_: sounds interesting
<iositd_> Tachdelan, yes. in theory it's possible.
<erawfish_> iositd_: it can act as a transparent bridge for ubuntu fine, but hwo can it provide NAT at the same time with the same public IP for windows? either one of the things is OK, together they make no sense
<iositd_> realmerx, uhm i just thought of the possibility, never really read about it
<andi6> erawfish_, iositd_: ok, we agree that this might be possible somehow... but what is the gain?
<kdeuser^> Heya all
<iositd_> andi6, none ... other then that the router would just provide a bridge / split function'
<erawfish_> andi6: I doN#t agree it's possible. either one thing is, together no
<erawfish_> and even when one says it works, I cn't see a gain. a pure NAT is a LOT simpler
<ganu> can any 1 help with oracle installation?
<andi6> ok :)
<Tachdelan> erawfish_: you mean the router shouldn't be able to provide the server with a WAN ip and this one with a LAN ip?
<iositd_> erawfish_, it can't. If it is bridging it should only do so for one IP. There is no gain in having such a configuration. NAT would make much more sense
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: yes
<erawfish_> Tachdelan: the WAN IP for ubuntu si bridging and the NAT IP for Vista is ANT. it cannot do both
<iositd_> Tachdelan, did you set the server in the dmz zone or what?
<Eds> Anyone play world of warcraft on Ubuntu
<simplyubuntu> hey all - have a slight problem here. I can't see any of my gnome panel applets! every time I log in it says the applets could not be loaded! can anyone help???
<wellenreiter> Text hier eingeben...hello
<iositd_> !de | wellenreiter
<ubotu> wellenreiter: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tachdelan> iositd_: There's no option for that on my modem/router (from now on just router, but it's the same box)
<ledginin> Can anyone give me an image viewer that i can use in a terminal, without X?
<archman> is there a channel for networking???
<andi6> simplyubuntu: anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, is there anything related to this that you can set on your router?
<simplyubuntu> andi6 just checking...
<Voltxion> Tachdelan: your server computer is the router?
<andi6> Voltxion: no =)
<Tachdelan> iositd_: Not that I have found... Which is why I used the current setting as it worked fine when running XP on the server.
<Tachdelan> Voltxion: no
<simplyubuntu> andi6, what am I looking for?
<realmerx> The gain for me that I never have heard about network like this
<andi6> simplyubuntu: crashes and alike...
<Voltxion> andi6: then the way im been reading this... it only makes sense if the other computer on the network use teh server as a router to teh outside...
<OiPenguin> I get an error about security risk when trying to open .jpg-files. How do I avoid this? I'm forced to right click to open and thumbnails are not shown in gThumb
<realmerx> so it is interesting new information
 * Tachdelan is using a speedtouch 546T2
<iositd_> Tachdelan, just to be sure ... is it possible that you can make a screenshot of the main config panel of your router?
<ganu> error in oracle installation...can any 1 help?
 * LukeLC cannot help
<andi6> OiPenguin: these files are not on a local drive, are not they?
<st0n3cutt3r> is there a forum for discussion on/suggestions for ubuntu?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: I'm not sure that would do you any good...
<OiPenguin> andi6: They are on a local drive.
<cambazz> hello. amarok wont play radios saying no decoder is found
<cambazz> what decoders must I install
<Tachdelan> iositd_: Not much info on that page
<iositd_> Tachdelan, i'm fairly sure it would. They have a rather complicated config panel and they do have these options
<iositd_> Tachdelan, i have a speedtouch as well
<Tachdelan> iositd_: Then I am unsure which page you'd like to see...
<iositd_> Tachdelan, just the main page
<realmerx> hmm Speedtouch 546 - Residential ADSL gateway
<andi6> OiPenguin: are that real jpeg files or do they only end on .jpg? ;-) ... if you wanted you could check by running `file $somefile`
<simplyubuntu> andi6 under each of the applets in xsession-errors, it has an error like this http://pastebin.com/m585dbc12
<Voltxion> Anyone feel like like giving advice on dualbooting XP with ubuntu?
<OiPenguin> andi6: They are real. Imported from my digital camera. It's been a problem for while, but wasn't a problem initially. I'm unable to identify anything I've done which may have caused this problem.
<sintfix> Do you know any repository for wxGTK 2.7.8?
<Breakage> hmm just looking though /etc/groups and was wondering if i should add my user to the group "users" there's nothing about this in the install guide. also i just added my user to games :D
<andi6> OiPenguin: what does `file` say?  and what about `ls -l $file`?
<Sam1337> Can I create a ~/ partition?
<andi6> OiPenguin: have you run a compositing manager before?
<st0n3cutt3r> Voltxion: there are many good, and thorough guides available online if you search for "dual boot windows ubuntu"
<Sam1337> Can I create a ~/ partition or does it have to be a /home partition?
<simplyubuntu> andi76?
<simplyubuntu> andi6?
<andi6> simplyubuntu: have you run a compositing manager before?
<andi6> OiPenguin: sorry
<OiPenguin> andi6: I believe I've tried compiz, but I never got the hang of it.
<Breakage> well ok can someone check there /etc/groups and see if there under the "users" group
<simplyubuntu> of course... compiz running right now
<Sam1337> their*
<Sam1337> they're*
<andi6> simplyubuntu: are you brave?  then try `killall gnome-panel` :)
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<simplyubuntu> was just about to ;)
<Tachdelan> iositd_: http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.bbc8a2ada6.jpg
<OiPenguin> andi6: lars@LITE-U:~/Skrivebord/2008-03-02--11.10.46$ file 00001.jpg
<OiPenguin> 00001.jpg: JPEG image data, EXIF standard 2.2
<Tachdelan> iositd_: sorry... hang on
<iositd_> Tachdelan, yeah you have almost the same router i have and they do have settings related to this
<iositd_> Tachdelan, ( i can make that out of that small pic :P )
<simplyubuntu> andi6 no luck
<andi6> iositd_: not bad :)
<Tachdelan> iositd_: try this one... http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bbc8a2ada6.jpg
<iositd_> Tachdelan, yeah ... you can set the NAT settings under the Game & Application Sharing
<Coffie> can anyone help me with connecting to my wireless network?
<felix> hi :)
<andi6> simplyubuntu: can you delete and readd applets?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: But could it be that the server itself is blocking incoming connections? anything other than iptables I can check?
<OiPenguin> andi6: lars@LITE-U:~/Skrivebord/2008-03-02--11.10.46$ ls -l 00001.jpg
<OiPenguin> -rw-rw-r-- 1 lars lars 907455 2008-03-02 11:10 00001.jpg
<lordleemo> simplyubuntu:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel gnome-applets  then try a reboot might work.
<Tachdelan> iositd_: I know, but not DMZ
<iositd_> Tachdelan, i'm not a master on that ( i spend 3 hours getting my own fw up)
<Breakage> should I be under the group "users" in etc/groups?
<andi6> iositd_: ha, i know that jpeg file, just by the file size ;-)
<iositd_> Tachdelan, speedtouch routers don't have dmz, you have to set ports manually)
<iositd_> andi6, hmm?
<felix> I've configured my kernel now and it's compiling. I started the compile with make-kpkg binary. Is that Ok? Sry for bad english :)
<Tachdelan> erawfish_, realmerx: could it be that the server itself is blocking incoming connections? anything other than iptables I can check?
<Coffie> can anyone help me with connecting to my wireless network?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: but I shouldn't need to with my current setup
<andi6> iositd_: well, please just ignore me
<andi6> OiPenguin: any warning when you run `display $file`?
<amazing> does anyone use compiz?
<Breakage> should I be under the group "users" in etc/groups?
<simplyubuntu> andi6, lordleemo, done the reinstall, will reboot and be back shortly.
<lordleemo> simplyubuntu: ok m8 i had a similar thing worked for me
<OiPenguin> andi6: display opens the file instantly without warning
<andi6> Breakage: not necessarily, i am neither
<iositd_> Tachdelan, yes you should forward the ports unless you disabled your router entirely. Try to forward the ports you want in the correct section
<daning> Have anyone installed globus in ubuntu?
<Breakage> andi6: ok thanks alot :)
<Tachdelan> iositd_: Sorry, I forgot you didn't follow the conversation from the start... I have forwarded the ports already.
<ezra1964> good morning
<iositd_> Tachdelan, try and read the questions more carefully next time ... i asked if you had any section on your router that did have info on this ... obviously this section did ...
<daning> ezra1964: morning
<felix> pleeeeaas help me^^
<andi6> erawfish_: btw, you did not tell me why forwarding 21 for passive ftp does not suffice yet
<Tachdelan> iositd_: I apologize
<bobbo> Did the latest kernel update break Nvidia/X for anyone else (Hardy)?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, no problem.
<KojiroSoma> where do i get kernel-2.6.8.1.tar.gz from?
<daning> anyone use globus with ubuntu?
<felix> kernel.org
<andi6> KojiroSoma: better even a mirror thereof
<iositd_> Tachdelan, as it appears you're not running the dhcp server on your router. ... correct?
<KojiroSoma> andi6:  huh?
<felix> KojiroSoma: kernel.org
<ezra1964> does anyone know what scheduler 7.04 uses? I dropped a script in cron.daily but it didnt run, and I see crontab is empty
<andi6> KojiroSoma: http://www.kernel.org/mirrors/
<KojiroSoma> im trying to follow the install modem guide but it goes Go to your downloaded kernel folder and it never told me how to do that step :/
<Tachdelan> iositd_: I am
<rambo3> !find linux-image-2.6.8.1
<Tachdelan> iositd_: At least I'm pretty sure I am... Can't seem to find the right page atm. :S
<ubotu> Package/file linux-image-2.6.8.1 does not exist in gutsy
<iositd_> Tachdelan, if you would then you'd get an internal ip (c class?) starting with 192.168.1.* on default settings
<andi6> ezra1964: i doubt these script will appear in crontab
<rambo3> could be 182,168.0.*
<phix> w00t
<Tachdelan> iositd_: DHCP Server: Enabled
<phix> I got sound working!
<rambo3> er 192
<simplyubuntu> andi6, lordleemo it worked!
<ezra1964> well usually there are commands to run the scripts in cron.daily etc
<iositd_> rambo3, speedtouch starts on 192.168.1.* usually afaik
<ezra1964> but when i do a crontab -e
<Tachdelan> this one uses 10.0.0.x series
<andi6> simplyubuntu: what did you reinstall, btw?
<phix> ASUS F3SV requires the latest alsa stuff plus it needs to be modprobed as model=hp
<ezra1964> there are no commands at all
<phix> for any one who is interested
<Tachdelan> iositd_: internal router ip is 10.0.0.138
<iositd_> Tachdelan, .... now you've got me 100% confused ... how many routers / servers / boxes / anything else are you running?
<andi6> ezra1964: so does /usr/sbin/cron run?
<ezra1964> good question
<KojiroSoma> is there a way to install modem drivers throguh mdprobe?
<simplyubuntu> andu6, gnome-panel, gnome-panel-applets
<Tachdelan> iositd_: 1 modem/router, 1 ubuntu 7.10 server install pc and 1 vista gaming computer
<Tachdelan> iositd_: that's all
<andi6> simplyubuntu: did you have a kernel oops or update recently?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, then where does your router fit in?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: I am currently reading about bridges :)
<Tachdelan> iositd_: my router is my modem and vice versa
<ezra1964> according to ps it is running, its just that its config is empty
<BillyJoe> I am use to always adding things by vim in to the fstab, is there a way to doit from the command? for exsample "mount -addtofstab /dev/sda1 /mnt/winblows"
<lordleemo> andi6: i had an update last week caused the same problem
<KojiroSoma> is there a way to install modem drivers throguh mdprobe?
<realmerx> Tachdelan: because I have no idea how your internet works :p
<ezra1964> i've noticed this before and was wondering if ubuntu uses a different scheduler
<simplyubuntu> andi6 not that I know of... I did install cairo dock, though
<andi6> lordleemo: you are updating gutsy?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, humor me and check what your router tells you what the ip is of the connected devices
<Tachdelan> iositd_: the speedtouch 546T2 is a modem with built-in router (1 WAN, 4 LAN)
<lordleemo> andi6: yes m8
<iositd_> Tachdelan, alright... i get it
<andi6> lordleemo: strange... no problems on another machine... maybe one needs to run compiz for that
<KojiroSoma> also is there a way to install kernel-2.6.8.1.tar.gz via terminal?
<lordleemo> andi6: i run compiz m8 i got an update and that caused my problem
<phix> w00t
<creature> Morning all. Overnight, my machine crashed for some reason. When I come to reboot it, it gets to the Waiting for root file system" part and then stops. After a few minutes it gives "ALERT! /dev/mapper/vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!". So presumably something in my LVM has gone awry. How do I find out what it is?
<andi6> lordleemo: thanks :)
<lordleemo> andi6: welcome
<Tachdelan> iositd_: http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c87dbb5905.jpg
<karuna_bdc> hey, is there a way to make ubuntu boot up really fast?
<Coffie> can anyone help finishing installing ndiswrapper-common. my last command was sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<andi6> karuna_bdc: sure, replace /bin/init by /bin/bash as init process... somehow i doubt you will like it though
<atlef> !preload | karuna_bdc:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preload - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cHeRrY_> hi
<cHeRrY_> hi
<cHeRrY_> hi
<cHeRrY_> hi
<cHeRrY_> hi
<cHeRrY_> hi
<FloodBot1> cHeRrY_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tachdelan> iositd_: confused yet? ;)
<iositd_> Tachdelan, getting close ...
<atlef> karuna_bdc: sorry wrong, this is for faster app loading
<Tachdelan> iositd_: =P
<realmerx> ok I never bothered to understand bridges before :p
<ks3> creature, first thing i'd do would be go in to the grub menu and boot without the quiet and splash flags
<realmerx> so bridge is basically Layer2 routing
<karuna_bdc> atlef: thts ok
<iositd_> Tachdelan, one more screenshot ... the details of the server that gets your wan ip
<st0n3cutt3r> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/384/    I was looking at this idea on the brainstorm board, but it doesn't really give any specific information about what they're looking for from the artists.  anyone know/know how to contact author(s)?
<whitekidney> does ubuntu work in virtual windows?
<creature> ks3: I've taken out the quiet flag, and I've hit Alt+F1 so I'm looking at a console now.
<realmerx> but that still would need different ip addresses
<Coffie> can anyone help finishing installing ndiswrapper-common. my last command was sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney:  do you mean on Virtual PC?
<Starnestommy> Coffie: it should be installed now
<nDuff> creature, well... "lvm pvdisplay" -- does your disk show up?
<rambo3> st0n3cutt3r, thhey are prolly on ubuntuforums
<creature> nDuff: Erm, given that it can't mount the root file system, I probably won't have lvm available to me, will I?
<rambo3> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=16
<st0n3cutt3r> rambo3: think I should just search the topic?  (I'm not at all familiar with the forums)
<creature> I will check and see if it's on the initramfs.
<nDuff> creature, it's in the initrd
<rambo3> st0n3cutt3r, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=16
<whitekidney> does ubuntu work in virtual windows?
<Coffie> Starnestommy: but it still won't find my wireless network..
<nDuff> cerature, how do you think the initrd brings your disk up?
<karuna_bdc> hey is there a way to automount drives on startup? like whats the commad to put in sessions?
<creature> Sigh.
<Tachdelan> iositd_: please clarify... you want ifconfig of the ubuntu server I've got?
<Starnestommy> Coffie: after ndiswrapper is installed, get a windows version of the wireless driver
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney: do you mean in Virtual PC /on/ windows?
<creature> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logcal block blah.
<creature> This hard disk is less than a month old. :|
<ganu> oracle installation error...can any 1 help?
<whitekidney> does ubuntu work in virtual windows?
<Starnestommy> whitekidney: virtual windows?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, i'll give you an example... sec
<ere4si> karuna_bdc, the /etc/fstab file is for mounting partitions at boot - what drive do you want to mount?
<nDuff> ganu, maybe. explain the error, and it's "anyone", please, not "any 1".
<iositd_> Tachdelan,  http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2916/screenshotzr3.png
<whitekidney> yeah, a OS inside a OS
<Tachdelan> iositd_: oh... you mean from the speedtouch... one sec
<KojiroSoma> why does it say this> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 <when installing via termianl?
<Starnestommy> whitekidney: yes
<rambo3> !find linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<ubotu> Package/file linux-headers-2.6.12-9 does not exist in gutsy
<whitekidney> um, it doesnt load.
<Starnestommy> KojiroSoma: 2.6.12 is rather old
<ks3> whitekidney, what virtualization software are you using
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney: you can emulate ubuntu on windows using virtual pc 2007
<whitekidney> Windows Virtual PC
<KojiroSoma> what should i use to install modem drivers then?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/47fe43f665.jpg
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, headers dont have 386 at the end
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney:
<st0n3cutt3r> http://arcanecode.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/installing-ubuntu-710-under-virtual-pc-2007/
<ks3> whitekidney, when i tried that, i had to add 'clock=pit' to the boot options
<whitekidney> the menu loads, it says Start or Install ubuntu
<iositd_> Tachdelan, ....
<iositd_> Tachdelan, now i am ...
<KojiroSoma> thats what it says in the installmodem guide :/
<KojiroSoma> im only trying to follow the guide :(
<iositd_> Tachdelan, the only thing i can possibly think of ... is that your server is telling your router to give it a specific ip ...
<whitekidney> ks3: how do i do that?
<vi390> is there a way to reset all desktop configurations for all users at commandline ?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: hehehhe... But I'm still not convinced that the problem is the router
<ganu> nDuff:"OUI-10036:could not locate the inventory location.you may not have the permission to write to that location"
<Tachdelan> iositd_: the server is using dhcp client to get ip
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, my bad they have , what ubuntu version are you running?
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney:  follow this guide! http://arcanecode.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/installing-ubuntu-710-under-virtual-pc-2007/
<iositd_> Tachdelan, you tried to release the ip and using dhclient to gain a new?
<iositd_> one
<whitekidney> stone, thanks ill try that.
<Tachdelan> iositd_: but the router know that the nic (mac addresse) on the server shall get the wan ip
<whitekidney> stone : the page is blank
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  i have gutsy gibbon 7.10 the laest version
<nDuff> ganu, does /etc/oraInventory.loc exist?
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney: as long as you follow the instructions, you should have no problems.  I'm emulating ubuntu right now with it.
<iositd_> Tachdelan, release it, tell ur router to forget this nic, then reconnect
<Tachdelan> iositd_: the server has already switched ips a couple of times
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney: try reloading the page?
<whitekidney> stone : the page is blank, 100% white
<whitekidney> i did.
<st0n3cutt3r> use a different browser?
<Tachdelan> iositd_: then it will get a private ip
<whitekidney> ill try
<karuna_bdc> hi, this might be a bit off topic, but whenever i install amarok, it keeps getting wrong CD cover and adding it to all albums, for example, all albums will have the same cover
<iositd_> Tachdelan, the whole point ... then you can use the NAT to forward traffic
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, why dont you just use current kernel, can you oist guide link?
<rambo3> oist/post
<Tachdelan> iositd_: Oh man! I was trying to avoid that... :(
<Tachdelan> iositd_: but ok..
<iositd_> Tachdelan, why were you tryin to avoid it?
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: i would love to but i dont know how :(
<iositd_> Tachdelan, it's the most secure way of forwarding traffic ...
<ganu> nDuff:no it does not exist
<vi390> how can I reset a Desktop config on the commandline ?
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, post link to the guid that you are using.
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171163 <<<guide to installing modem drivers
<Tachdelan> iositd_: uhm... what's those commands again? ;)
<stevecasper> hey.....im struggling to get my ubuntu to network with my other computer ( using windows ) any1 got some ideas?
<iositd_> for ...
<Oli``> Would it be (easily) possible to put a WiFi card in my PC and share my cabled network through it? If so any recommendations on PCI wifi cards?
<iositd_> Tachdelan, getting a new dhcp address?
<OiPenguin> andi6: display opens the file instantly without warning
<KojiroSoma> and this is another but uses old kernel apperntly :/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel this is through imodem btw
<KojiroSoma> *!modem
<phantomcircuit> is there anyway to get Evolution Mail to look more like http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/3690/clipboard01ft8.jpg
<phantomcircuit> in regards to screen utilization?
<pallero> Hi, and sorry for my noobish question, am i able to listen .mp3 music if i install ubuntu_
<Tachdelan> iositd_: hmm.... something is wrong... I can't get the router to remove the wan ip forwarding thingy
<iositd_> pallero, yes
<Tachdelan> need to restart modem... bbiab
<ganu> nDuff:what should i do now?now its in GUI mode..
<pallero> iositd_: is there a player by default which plays those files
<iositd_> Tachdelan, lol ... it's becoming more fun with the minute isn't it
<iositd_> pallero, any player will do. It will ask you to download the codecs on the first time playing htem
<st0n3cutt3r> whitekidney: near the end of that guide it tells you to edit menu.lst.   while you're editing it, the guide doesn't mention this, but you'll want to add ' -- i8042.noloop' to the automatic boot options as well. it's about half-way down the page under ## ##Start Default Options ##
<iositd_> *them
<pallero> thanks
<Tachdelan> iositd_: indeed... but I forgot the commands to release/renew ip in linux... (pretty new to linux)
<iositd_> Tachdelan, afaik you can just run dhclient to get a new ip
<KojiroSoma> any advice rambo3 ?
<whitekidney> stone : i need some help, can i PM you?
<st0n3cutt3r> yeah
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, you didn't read the manual ? You start at this line : "For Dapper Drake (6.06) and thereafter," so you don't need that kernel . type uname -r
<Tachdelan> iositd_: I know, but I want to release and renew to avoid screwups with the router
<iositd_> Tachdelan, unjack from the router?
<nDuff> ganu, I'm pondering that. I've done a number of Oracle installs, but all of those have been Gentoo, SLES or RHEL; you might be best off trying to follow an existing installation guide such as that at http://www.spazidigitali.com/media/Oracle_su_ubuntu.pdf
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: even the other official guide is kinda outdated :( i dont know what to do :/
<Tachdelan> iositd_: lol... ok, ok... bbiab
<ganu> its showing the path "/u01/app/oracle/oraInventory" and if click ok the error appearing
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, there is no more -386 , what kernel are you running. type uname -r in terminal
<whitekidney> aww, i cant PM, stone, but can you join #whitekidney?
<dangermike> 6
<dangermike> !engy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nDuff> ganu, does that path (or at least /u01) exist?
<dangermike> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bluecake> how to start rdesktop before gnome login manager starts?
<nDuff> ganu, ...btw, while "u01" and friends are part of a very much deprecated standard for paths on Oracle, it's not exactly FHS-friendly.
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: 2.6.22-14-generic
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, or sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<ganu> nDuff:yes exists
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: i already have the latest headers installed :/
<jtravnick> phantomcircuit, have you tried changing to vertical view?
<ganu> nDuff:I did not get your previous message
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, then build it . unpack and fallow the guid , you have build-essential
<phantomcircuit> jtravnick, yeah the problem is that the screen space taken up by the folder view on the left is huge
<crimson> I'm having an audio issue with ubuntu 7.04, I can get sound from everything BUT web based video. mp3's, microphone, wav, and everything else works. But no web based sound.
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: so i dont need to install gcc 3.4 packages?
<phantomcircuit> jtravnick, and i cant figure out how to get it to disappear, it just stays at like half the size and wont go any smaller
<jtravnick> phantomcircuit, dont have it show the side bar and than just resize the left to what you want
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, install it from apt, and before you build it you need to export gcc to 3.4
<vi390> I have small fonts in the User menue, and Want to get rid of them. Its almost not readable
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: do i use thos command for apt?> sudo dpkg -i gcc-3.4-base_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, no sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<ganu> nDuff: the one you have given is for older version of ubuntu..will it work on 7.10?
<guest8> Hi, my microphone doesn't work. Audio output works (I can hear music), but I can't record anything. The Device Manager says I have "MCP67 High Definition Audio" from nVidia. Can anybody help me please?
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: btw how do i export gcc to 3.4?
<schasi> hi there
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, i think its : export gcc=gcc3.4 or export gcc=gcc-3.4
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  hehe gcc-3.4 is already the newest version :P
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, no export CC=gcc-3.4
<TachaWay> hmmm... let's see now...
<jtravnick> dang it whats the add for the clip board for here?
<TachaWay> iositd_: looks like I need to run some command on the server to get an ip
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  nothing happens when i type export CC=gcc-3.4 in terminal :/
<iositd_> TachaWay, new name?
<crow> I want to get gcc, and go to this ftp server ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/, what exactly should I download from there?
<iositd_> TachaWay, run sudo dhclient
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, sudo CC=gcc-3.4 && sudo export CC
<atlef> !pastebin | jtravnick:
<ubotu> jtravnick:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TachaWay> iositd_: nickname in use...
<pietro> iositd_: hello again
<iositd_> TachaWay, i c
<iositd_> pietro, wb
<pietro> iositd_: tried several times
<atlef> jtravnick: was this what you meant
<bluecake> how do i install ssh?
<jtravnick> atlef thanks can never remember how to do that
<KojiroSoma> rambo3  C=gcc-3.4 command nbot found :/
<nDuff> ganu, as said before, I've never done an Oracle install on Ubuntu; if you want a sure thing, create a virtual machine with CentOS.
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, it is set to gcc 3.4 . you can build the driver now
<pietro> iositd_: noway, i think the problem are the ati drivers, i can't use my original monitor resolution due to a driver malfunctioning
<iositd_> pietro, does it give you any errors?
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: ok building the drivers is a simple make install command right?
<TachaWay> iositd_: had to reset to factory settings on the router
<iositd_> TachaWay, o.O
<iositd_> TachaWay, right ...
<crow> I need some help
<crow> I want to get gcc, and go to this ftp server ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/, what exactly should I download from there?
<TachaWay> iositd_: looks like it had a lockup on that setting which might have caused the problem
<jtravnick> atlef, well that wont work was going to paist a screan shot
<vallhalla81> hi all can any one suggest some film editing and special effects programs for ubuntu
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, just fallow the guid now sudo ./setup
<iositd_> TachaWay, then ... get the proper nat settings up on your router and try again :-)
<phantomcircuit> jtravnick, but then i have to go through the menu to get at the side bar
<phantomcircuit> :(
<iositd_> TachaWay, i have to go for a bit ... so i'm afraid i have to redirect you to the channel
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  ok thnx ^_^
<iositd_> TachaWay, pc trouble again with some folks ...
<bluecake> hello ?
<crow> anyone?
<TachaWay> iositd_: thanks alot for your assistance!
<iositd_> TachaWay, you're welcome
<iositd_> c ya around :-)
<thannoy> bluecake: try  sudo apt-get install sshd
<bluecake> thannoy, thanks
<pietro> iositd_: i installed ati drivers as you told me using dpkg-reconfigure, but xserver doesn't start, just black screen and if I don't press ctrl+alt+f1 at the startup the system freeze in a black screen and i can't acces to tthe console as well
<jtravnick> phantomcircuit, well not sure how else you would do it since ive not realy played around with it i acualy prefer the default look
<ere4si> crow, it is in synaptic
<guest8> Hi, can anyone help me with my sound problem: I can't record anything. Device Manager says I have "MCP67 High Definition Audio"?
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: i get a compilation error :/ > installed gcc version 3.4.6 does not match kernel gcc version 4.1.3
<crow> ere4si,  there are only old versions in synaptic
<thannoy> bluecake: emm ssh, no 'd'
<Kasra_ubuntu> Hello to all1
<bluecake> thannoy, okie
<whileimhere>  hi is there a file manager other than nautilus that will do the split panel view?
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, ok then set the compiler back to 4.1.3 version
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, sudo  export CC=gcc-4.1
<atlef> !file manager | whileimhere:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluecake> thannoy, you know which apt i need to add "gnome-terimal" to right-mouse's menu?
<atlef> !filemanager | whileimhere:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filemanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, it needs to match the kernel compiled version
<whileimhere> Good try atlef
<atlef> !nautilus | whileimhere:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: export command not found :/
<atlef> arghh
<thannoy> bluecake: no
<whileimhere> LOL
<vallhalla81> hi all can any one suggest some film editing and special effects programs for ubuntu?
<twosouls82> KojiroSoma: some shells use "set" instead of export
<vi390> I have too small fonts in the Menues. I can not even see them , is it possible to change them with the comanline ?
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, export CC=gcc-4.1
<ere4si> crow, there's a lot of choices - ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.2.3 - on this page
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  thnx for taking the time to help me :) theres no rush, take your time ^_^ im enjoying this :)
<nichlas> vallhalla81: kino.. although it doesn't have many special effects.. it's in league with windows movie maker..
<vallhalla81> nichlas thank you
<guest8> Is there any other irc channel where I could ask?
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: sudo export CC=gcc-4.1 command not working either :(
<probono> who the heck voted this down? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2240/ ;-)
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, no sudo
<ere4si> crow,    ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.2.3/gcc-g++-4.2.3.tar.bz2   is prob what you want
<nichlas> guest8: probably too complicated for irc.. try the forum
<crow> ere4si, thanks
<ere4si> k
<crow> so, I can compile cpp codes with that?
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: bnothing happening set cc=gcc-4.1 or export CC=gcc-4.1
<sarthor> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected... how to remove the previous installation?? help please
<guest8> nichlas: you mean www.ubuntuusers.org
<DellbuntuStudio5> Hi
<DellbuntuStudio5> I have a problem with Compiz Fusion
<nichlas> guest8: http://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2F&ei=danKR_SyH6Sm0QTyjYEJ&usg=AFQjCNGF2JY73wl7V7DZ4Q5770PS5QlBuQ&sig2=RLjewdynZcaZa50xj3TYtQ
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, no it should be like that ,gcc version changesm : gcc -dumpversion
<nichlas> guest8: oops
<nichlas> guest8: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<BillyJoe> Dose any know how to make the keyring in xubuntu automatickly start, like in ubuntu, were it saves the keyring password.
<ompaul> !compiz | DellbuntuStudio5
<ubotu> DellbuntuStudio5: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: eg. gcc version changesm : gcc -4.1
<DellbuntuStudio5> ubotu: It's messed up my comp. Thanks!
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, try sudo ./setup now
<DellbuntuStudio5> ubotu: Your a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DellbuntuStudio5> wierd
<Tachdelan> erawfish_, realmerx : it was a lockup in my router that caused the problem. reset to factory and set it back up like it was. Works like a charm now
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: now its saying no suitable gcc version could be found.
<KojiroSoma> please install gcc. :/
<rambo3> !anything'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1f30> hey all - having trouble with compiz window decorations - metacity works fine, but not compiz
<guest8> nichlas: Thanks, I think I might try out the forums
<DellbuntuStudio5> Hi! Compiz makes windows act all wierd
<nichlas> guest8: you're probably not the first one with that kind of problem :)
<_Oz_> DellbuntuStudio5: you using virtuabox?
<_Oz_> virtuaLbox
<rambo3> KojiroSoma namy it should be, other version of gcc, try :   export CC=gcc-4.1.3
<guest8> nichlas: I tried to search google, but I didn't find anything
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: what's virtualbox?
<_Oz_> DellbuntuStudio5: never mind
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: nothing heppend :/
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: Ubuntu was downloaded as an ISO and then burned to a CD
<Jowi> b1f30, have you installed emerald and its themes?
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, try sudo ./setup now
<sarthor> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected... how to remove the previous installation?? help please
<stevecasper> any1 know how i can access my windows network.....i can see my workgroup...but thats about it
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: still saying no suitable gcc version could be found. please install gcc. :(
<_Oz_> DellbuntuStudio5: I understand
<_Oz_> DellbuntuStudio5: are you having compiz problems?
<nuno_nunes> stats
<nuno_nunes> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtravnick> DellbuntuStudio5, I think what oz is asking is are you running ubuntu from windows or are you booting to ubuntu?
<bluecake> what's a good live cd to run?
<_Oz_> actually I was just confused by his use of the word "windows" I think
<_Oz_> I was thinking he was running windows in a virtual machine and there are known conflicts between compiz and virtualbox
<_Oz_> but I think he just meant "windows" as in the windows of his applications in ubuntu, not windows itself
<ompaul> bluecake, http://www.ubuntu.com/ and get yours there
<bluecake> ompaul, live cdr distro. ubuntu live cd too slow
<jtravnick> thats what it sounded like to me also
<bluecake> ompaul, tired of knoppix
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_:Compiz makes windows act all wierd. For example, The internet browser either becomes the background picture inside the window, or the background gets disorted. I'm running UbuntuStudio 7.10 with Compiz-Fusion 0.6.2
<ompaul> bluecake, then xubuntu
<_Oz_> DellbuntuStudio5: are you using KDE or Gnome?
<ompaul> bluecake, beyond that there is fluxubuntu
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: hello?
<bluecake> ompaul, am already running xbuntu, ubuntu, kbuntu
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: I can only use Gnome! It's UbuntuStudio, not kubuntu im running!
<bluecake> haha... missed fluxbuntu. but there are not mean for cdr on the fly. kind running
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: Sorry. I'm Running Gnome
<atlef> !swap | atlef
<erUSUL> bluecake: grml no xserver fast as hell
<schasi> Is there a nice program for finding duplicate files?
<_Oz_> DellbuntuStudio5: open a terminal and type "gnome-panels"
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: OK
<bluecake> erUSUL, hm... interesting, never heard of it.  but running ubuntu without x will probably be the same.
 * bluecake downloading grml
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, what?
<sarthor> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected... how to remove the previous installation?? help please
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: still saying no suitable gcc version could be found. please install gcc. :(
<erUSUL> bluecake: no becouse all the space left by the x programs is full of goo text based programs XD
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: The background got messed up, and i dont have wobbly windows effect on
<loa> hello how i can update bios on my samsung notebook
<loa> ?
<DellbuntuStudio5> _Oz_: It said "Bash: gnome-panels: command not found.
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html
<jtravnick> trying to install ubuntu7.10 on a laptop that has 256mg of shared memery and it keeps locking up on me i can change the video memory from 64mb to 32 anybody know if that will help?
<ere4si> _Oz_, gnome-panel - no "s" on the end
<bluecake> erUSUL, it's just what i need. knoppix 5 was release like a centry ago. grml just released last month
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  yep, i already have the latest pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-8.tar.gz  file :) thats the ./setup i have been trying :/
<kane77> how can I change nautilus for something other?
<shishirmk> how do i configure fetchmail to give the files to procmail?
<DellbuntuStudio5> ere4si: Ok, that was wrong. I try gnome-panel
<shishirmk> or does procmail fetch directly from $MAIL
<sarthor> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected... how to remove the previous installation?? help please
<ere4si> kane77, sudo apt-get thunar   or whatever
<dskid808> Can I transfer a ubuntu install between pcs without reinstalling?
<Starnestommy> sarthor: try asking in the channel #vmware
<bimboclaudio> ciao
<bimboclaudio> raga
<ere4si> kane77, oops - sudo apt-get install thunar   etc
<kane77> ere4si, well but how do I get that to be the default file manager?
<sarthor> Starnestommy, : no luck there. trying there also.
<bimboclaudio> ma qui e possibile scaricare come su mirc ?
<bluecake> erUSUL, oh yeeahh....
<cambazz> hello what tools are most popular to write images to cd
<ere4si> kane77, that is in gconf-editor I think 0 one min
<Jowi> loa, I think samsung provides non-OS dependent CD versions of their bios upgrade tools... P35 has it at least. ( http://www.samsungpc.com/products/p30_p35/p30_p35_bios/p30_bios.htm ) don't know about other laptops. browse their site.
<lisko> bibimboclaudio, cosa intendi?
<danand> dskid808 - is the machine you want to transfer the ubuntu install to _identical_ to the machine it is presently on ?
<loa> <Jowi> Thanks
<dskid808> no
<dskid808> It's an install on my 4gb pen drive
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, ok i need to know what gcc kernel is compiled with. waiting for answer
<ere4si> kane77,  here's a howto - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: ok finding out for you :)
<danand> dskid808 - do you mean your using the pen drive like a live CD?
<stefano> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dskid808> with persistent changes
<kane77> ere4si, thanx, that is what I was looking for!
<ere4si> k
<dskid808> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ I'm followig these instructions
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: btw i used this command to get the gcc kernels with> sudo apt-get install gcc gcc-3.4 gcc-4.1 libsdl1.2-dev make libz-dev uuid-dev libasound2-dev gcc libc6-dev zlib1g-dev < is this ok?
<ere4si> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, i think that latest gcc is always installed on ubuntu with build-essential
<KojiroSoma> rambo3:  i have 2.6.22.14-generic installed
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: how do i find out what gcc kernel my modem drivers is compiled with?
<Frogzoo> KojiroSoma: you should use the same version as was used to compile your kernel
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: i dont even know how to compile my kernel :P
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, they aren't , you need to compile them
<danand> dskid808 - it will depend on the host you are trying to use that pen drive on. ie whether or not all the hardware etc is supported. if you have made changes to the install on the pen drive that are specific to the machine you used to install it ie setting it up to use a specific gfx card etc then that may cause you problems. as for the rest of the stuff ie all you preferred packages and settings - that should all be ok
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, type sudo -i
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: i see! so i need to compile kernel THEN install ok lemme find out :)
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, no
<Frogzoo> KojiroSoma: you do NOT need to compile kernel to build a module/driver
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: ok im root of my terminal
<rambo3> type gcc -v
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: gcc command not found :(
<Tooommi> how come my sda and sdb are changed whenever I boot my pc?
<ap0c0lyps3> type sudo aptitude install gcc
<ap0c0lyps3> in the text prompt
<Tooommi> sda becomes sdb and vice versa
<KojiroSoma> ap0c0lyps3: not in terminal?
<ap0c0lyps3> same thing
<ap0c0lyps3> keep on forgettingg name
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, in terminal without  sudo
<KojiroSoma> ap0c0lyps3: :) thnx
<danand> Tooommi - are sda and sdb hard disks or cd drives?
<Tooommi> hard disks
<Tooommi> my only 2
<dskid808> the hardware is smiliar between the 2 laptops and I beleive on the 2nd it is supported. My acer aspire 5050 is and the dell inspiron 1520 is similar
<Tooommi> fstab remains the same. just sda and sdb change place
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: ok done
<rambo3> KojiroSoma, ./setup
<Cew27> hey all is there where to ask about kde
<ere4si> Cew27, in #kubuntu
<Starnestommy> or #kde
<danand> Tooommi - I had this problem with my cdrom drives - hdc was mapped to /dev/cdrom1 and hdd was mapped to /dev/cdrom - which was causing me a few probs. I managed to get them to map to the correct /dev/ entries by editing the rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Tooommi> thanks. I will see what I can do
<KojiroSoma> rambo3: still saying no suitable gcc version could be found. please install gcc. :(
<Starnestommy> KojiroSoma: is build-essential installed?
<johan_new_Ubuntu> Hi!
<KojiroSoma> Starnestommy: yeah apperently i think :/
<syntaxerror55> johan_new_Ubuntu: hi :D
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: what does which gcc tells you?
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: how do i find that out again?
<donato> ciao
<johan_new_Ubuntu> I am quite new to both irssi and Ubuntu, but I have used linux awhile!
<syntaxerror55> johan_new_Ubuntu: Do you have a question?
<smaila> how do i speed upp file transfers,  kopete - win live... ?
<syntaxerror55> smaila: the simple answer is you don't
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: type in terminal "which gcc" - without the quotes
<brobostigon> smaila: faster net connection, download from a faster server
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: nothing happened :/
<smaila>  realmerx: ouch
<johan_new_Ubuntu> I am wondering how to get nvidia 3D working. I have Gefoorce4, and i have tried with nvidia-glx-configure and got my terminal lost.So how do i do it properly?
<smaila> brobostigno:
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: then no gcc is installed
<Exfiltrate> Hello all
<Exfiltrate> Im in need of some help
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: hi
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: how did you try to install the gcc?
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: with?
<Exfiltrate> how are you?
<syntaxerror55> Okay.
<johan_new_Ubuntu> Is it the right channel, or could someone redirect me to it?
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: through apt get i think
<syntaxerror55> johan_new_Ubuntu: I'm sorry, I don't know D:
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: i have a few bugs with this system that are bugging me
<danand> Tooommi - the command udevinfo --root --query=all --path=/block/sda should turn up some useful info for help in setting that specific drive to which ever /dev entry you want by editing or creating an appropriate rule
<syntaxerror55> johan_new_Ubuntu: have you tried the steps at !nvidia?
<Tiyuk> If I want to know what the exact path is for a kernel module "foo.ko" when I type "modprobe foo", how would I find that?
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: Like?
<johan_new_Ubuntu> You mean nvidia website?
<ere4si> johan_new_Ubuntu, can you type in a terminal    lspci | grep nvidia and tell us the output?
<syntaxerror55> !nvidia | johan_new_Ubuntu
<ubotu> johan_new_Ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mort_> server madito.es
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: every time i start Deluge the colums are all squished together
<johan_new_Ubuntu> Ok I will do that .Thanks for responding!
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: the colums for the files that are downloading
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: could you take a screenshot and send it to me?
<Exfiltrate> yeah
<Fersure> Does anyone know any detailed tutorials on compiling plz?
<realmerx> !plz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> !compile | Fersure
<ubotu> Fersure: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Fersure> ty syntaxerror55
<zackyramone> can anyone help me regarding World of Warcraft??
<Fersure> =)
<syntaxerror55> !wine | zackyramone
<ubotu> zackyramone: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<syntaxerror55> Fersure: np :D
<realmerx> Fersure: well have you tried google :)
<yukaro> #coherence
<zackyramone> syntaxerror55, that i know....but it wont work and i get errors when i run it from terminal
<phantomcircuit> AppDB lies
<Fersure> realmerx: Yes, I have. I tried looking there but couldn't find anything too detailed.
<phantomcircuit> it says that steam installs correctly
<zackyramone> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<phantomcircuit> which just is not true at all
<Fersure> I found a nice site giving me a quick look at it...
<vi390> hi there , i made a mistake, and clicket in the login menu, that I only can login to remote computers in ubuntu. I want my local Login back. Where is the config in /etc/ to adjust that back to normal ?
<realmerx> Fersure: good
<Fersure> But, it wasn't that detailed.
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: im sending
<zackyramone> help pls...WoW wont start and i get an error regarding openGL
<vi390> I can login via console, but not with graphical
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: just upload to imageshack.us
<danand> Tooommi - ls -lR /dev/disk should also turn up useful info creating udev rules for naming them disks
<Exfiltrate> ok
<Exfiltrate> ill just upload to my server
<phantomcircuit> zackyramone, maybe #wine?
<Nibblyn> Hi! Just installed ubuntu guitsy but can`t boot [grub error 17]. Running a live cd right now. Someone can help how to fix this?
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: alright
<zackyramone> phantomcircuit: thanks
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/5827/screenshotdelugent3.png
<KojiroSoma> how do i install gcc in terminal?
<Exfiltrate> worked just as well
<Tooommi> I will try it danand
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: hmm, you're using the default theme too.
<Exfiltrate> is it possible to install gftp without the Gusty CD?
<Exfiltrate> yeah i am
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: its just anoying
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: You can spread them out manually, right?
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: yeah
<Nibblyn> Could please someone help how to fix grub from a live cd? can`t boot into the system after install.. thanks.
<erUSUL> !grub | Nibblyn
<ubotu> Nibblyn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: I'm not sure why that would happen. Probably something wrong with ubuntu's pygtk implementation :/
<lou1983> hi all
<Nibblyn> erUSUL: thanks... will check them now...
<jougs> Hi! I installed the realtime kernel, but it does not boot
<jougs> can anybody help me?
<vi390> how can I login local with activated XDMCP
<crimson> I'm having an audio issue with ubuntu 7.04, I can get sound from everything BUT web based video. mp3's, microphone, wav, and everything else works. But no web based sound.
<rebelThor> hey, I was trying to get grub/casper to run a hardy alpha5 iso (my cdrom drive is broken and can't get another one i'm affraid) - I get repetitive "kjournald starting. commit interval 5 secs" and then an initramfs prompt. any clues?
<KojiroSoma> this doesnt make any sense! terminal says i have the latest gcc-4.1 installed, build essentials installed etc etc but when i install modem drivers through ./setup it still says no suitable gcc version could be found. please install gcc
<NB2000>   Grub error 17.  Grub exists but doesn't recognize file system.
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: do u have any ideas?
<Exfiltrate> how to find out
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: how can you tell that the terminal says that you have gcc installed?
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: I've been looking to see if it's a known issue, but it doesn't look like it D:
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: what command you use to see it
<vi390> is there a way to login local when XDMCP is activated ?
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: I think it happened after a batt died in the laptop
<Exfiltrate> after i restarted it was doing it
<realmerx> vi390: yes
<vi390> or does someone know what config to change, to allow that, if not possible to login in gnome session
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: oh. o.o
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: have you tried to reinstall deluge?
<vi390> realmerx: and How ?
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: i use sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1 build-essential libncurses5-dev kernel-package gnome-ppp < to get the gcc :/
<realmerx> vi390: what do you have displayed on screen right now?
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: dkpkg -l
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: hold on
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: sure thnx :)
<ubuntu-n00b> hello, is anyone about?
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: dpkg -l | grep gcc
<Greg87> hello
<ubuntu-n00b> im a proper noob and need some help lol
<ubuntu-n00b> if thats ok
<syntaxerror55> !anyone | ubuntu-n00b
<Greg87> i'm a noob :)
<ubotu> ubuntu-n00b: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<ubuntu-n00b> Ok, ill fire away and see if anyone can help
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: what info u need?
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: K.
<ubuntu-n00b> I have XP installed on my comp and wanna install Ubuntu as a dual boot.
<vi390> realmerx: its  select ... where to connect. Then there is ubuntu.local displayed. But I can not connect to local. There is only option. HELP, REFRESH, Connect ..
<ubuntu-n00b> I have a 250GB HD which windows is installed onto, on a 230gig partition which is NTFS
<ArmyMan007> hi all
<ArmyMan007> I want to know something regarding Xubuntu:  I'm installing it on a Windows 98 SE, and it seems to meet all of the requirements. now the thing is that I want to install it along with the windwos (just in case it dosn't work), and it's a VERY OLD computer.I have 2 drives avilibale with 4.51 GB on one and 4.13 GB on another. what should I do?
<ArmyMan007> *windows
<vi390> realmerx: maybe its just a key combination to login local. there was something activated in the Login menue. To Login remotely, and I can not change it back without logging in
<ubuntu-n00b> now when I go to install ubuntu I get a slider to resize my partition
<syntaxerror55> !dualboot | ubuntu-n00b
<ubotu> ubuntu-n00b: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: what info u need?
<ubuntu-n00b> will I lose any of my videos or mp3s etc?
<ArmyMan007> please help me... :-(
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: Not if you back them up.
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: what info u need regarding dpkg -l | grep gcc ?
<ubuntu-n00b> and the lowest I can move the slider down is to 65%
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: Always back up before formatting your hard drive, that's just common sense.
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: http://usteksolution.com/img/Screenshot-Plug-ins.png
<ubuntu-n00b> and thats 145GB
<Exfiltrate> im now getting this error in opera
<vi390> realmerx: I can login with commandline, but dont know what to change, to get localk login back
<ubuntu-n00b> but cos its dual booting, my vids and stuff from XP wont get touched will they?
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: wait, you got an error in opera because you reinstalled deluge?
<syntaxerror55> That just doesn't make sense
<ubuntu-n00b> i know to back stuff up
<Fersure> syntaxerror55: ty for that link. It seems that compiling is a lot easier than I thought it would be. =D
<Fersure> Well, I mean to say, it look simple enough.
<Fersure> *looks
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - when you resize you ntfs partition it will only allow you to resize to the minimum ammount that will keep all of your data intact on the partition - ie it will not allow a resize that would wipe data off of you disk
<ubuntu-n00b> my missus needs XP and all the music/pics etc so I need to make sure it dont get wiped
<syntaxerror55> Fersure: Yeah.
<ubuntu-n00b> ah cheers danand
<ubuntu-n00b> so 65% is my windows + all files
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - wait one....
<ubuntu-n00b> k
<Hadoken> hey
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: yes.
<ubuntu-n00b> i c =]
<Fersure> syntaxerror55: Well, all the previous sites I'd looked at made it look like I needed a degree or something... >.<
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: well, that's your files uncompressed, at least.
<Hadoken> des francais?
<ubuntu-n00b> excellent
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: or defragged
<ubuntu-n00b> right then, ill crack on and install ubuntu
<Hadoken> jai une kestion svp
<ubuntu-n00b> ive defragged about an hour ago
<ubuntu-n00b> ready for the install
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: oh.
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - the method i prefer is to use the gparted tool on the live cd to resize and create partitions prior to install
<AdvocatusDiaboli> hi
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: you've just got a lot of stuff then.
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: ;D
<ubuntu-n00b> ye, ive only got 73GB on my HD left
<Leetbumble> out of?
<syntaxerror55> Fersure: Nah, compiling isn't difficult
<Hadoken> eskil ya autre chose style msn pr parler au ami a adresse hotmail?
<ubuntu-n00b> 250GB
<Leetbumble> lol
<vi390> realmerx: Do u have an idea how to login local with XDMCP activated
<Fersure> Okay. =)
<sinbox> ubuntu-n00b, don't do the maximumresize if your missus is gonna need to do stuff on the XP install
 * syntaxerror55 is only using 20GB of 70GB
<Hadoken> eskil ya autre chose style msn pr parler au ami a adresse hotmail?
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - don't forget to leave windows a bit of spare room :]
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: no the error isnt related to deluge
<Hadoken> eskil ya autre chose style msn pr parler au ami a adresse hotmail?
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: you haven't reinstalled deluge, you just tried to open Opera?
<Hadoken> !!!!!!!!!!!!eskil ya autre chose style msn pr parler au ami a adresse hotmail?!!!!!!!!!
<Starnestommy> Hadoken: try #ubuntu-fr
<sinbox> !fr | Exfiltrate
<openback> hi, I'm trying to set up a windows mobile phone using synce, but as soon as I connnect my phone, it adds an eth interface and removes my DNS server config. I can only connect to the internet if I disconnect and then ifdown/up and reset the dns. Does anyone know what to disable on the phone to keep it from acting as a modem?
<ubotu> Exfiltrate: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu-n00b> ye, so if I set the slider to say 70% thats saying 156GB
<syntaxerror55> !fr | Hadoken
<ubotu> Hadoken: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: i just tried to open opera to get into my email and it gave me this
<ubuntu-n00b> how much will ubuntu have?
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: 30%
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - for what its worth why don't you consider buying a second hard drive. that way you can keep windows on one disk and install ubuntu on the other...
<ubuntu-n00b> ye im gonna do that soon
<ubuntu-n00b> but atm i can only do it this way, im a squaddie and skint =]
<KojiroSoma> i dont understand this! i have both 3.4 gnu compiler AND 4.1 GNU compiler inlucding the base compilers of both and yet i STILL cant install modem drivers saying i dont have a suitable gcc version! what is the problem, where am i going wrong????
<KEBA> does anybody know a free webdav client? for more then one user? i dont need many features, only that you can set up, which user can only see the files, which can make new etc+
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - ok :]
<Leetbumble> so... anyone using a Dell Axim and more important have u gotten it to work in Ubuntu?
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: what is the output of the command I gave you_
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: Ubuntu will have 30%. Back up your Windows partition, except I'm not sure how you can back up that much data.
<the-killer> Hello all how i can restore grub i had delete a pariton and now i cant enter to my ubuntu parition .. im just using slackware who can help me pliz
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: il pm it to you.....
<ubuntu-n00b> k fellas, cheers for the help, gonna click forward now and into the world of ubuntu /o/
<AdvocatusDiaboli> i have a pinnacle pctv hybrid pro stick (analog and dvb-t tuner - usb). I compiled the v4l-experimental, but while trying to scan in kaffeine for dvb-t channels, it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/ddd6f73a . Anyone has a solution?
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: ok
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: :D
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55:  i deleted the plugins out of the direstory in opera and have been getting that error
<ubuntu-n00b> wish me luck lolz =]
<scraga2> computer's using swap when I have spare ram, how can I get it to use my ram again?
<Exfiltrate> directory**
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - luck :)
<syntaxerror55> Exfiltrate: I have never used Opera. :| Sounds like something got corrupted.
<mattik> KojiroSoma: What partition did you remove?
<ubuntu-n00b> k its resizing
<the-killer> Hello all how i can restore grub i had delete a pariton and now i cant enter to my ubuntu parition .. im just using slackware who can help me pliz
<ubuntu-n00b> itl take quite a while ye?
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: yeah
<realmerx> vi390: so when you have the graphic screen
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: play a game, go outside or something ;D
<ubuntu-n00b> altho i did do a defrag before hand
<KojiroSoma> mattik: i didnt remove any partion, i used the whole disk! and realmerx: i cant seem to pm you :/
<brobostigon> !grub | the-killer
<ubotu> the-killer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nibblyn> is there any limitation for grub having the root patition starting at 100gb from start as a second primary?
<Exfiltrate> syntaxerror55: yeah thats not a big problem at all the orginal problem was not being able to get flash working properly on this computer so i can listen to pandora radio and youtube ans stuff
<realmerx> vi390: and reset x server - ctrl alt backspace what happens?
<ubuntu-n00b> should i jus leave the comp while its resizing? or can I go on firefox or will that fluff it up?
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: hmm I do not know why you can't :)
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: but put it in pastebin.ca then
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - your using the live cd right?
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: it's really up to you, I leave my computer alone while reinstalling Linux, but if you want to use firefox nothing should go wrong.
<syntaxerror55> danand: he is
<ubuntu-n00b> yup i am
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: do you get any output about gcc?
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: pm :)
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - agree with syntaxerror55 - leave alone while performing resizing
<ubuntu-n00b> kk, bbs
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<ubuntu-n00b> hopefully :x
<ubuntu-n00b> kk its done
<ubuntu-n00b> asking me to import docs and settings
<ubuntu-n00b> w00t
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - :D
<jackdaniel> Anyone has an idea about that does ubuntu need specially soundcard drivers
<Tooommi> looks like I solved my problem. thanks danand
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-n00b: that must be a new feature. I still use dapper ;D
<timnik> In the terminal, the "history" command shows me the last 500 commands typed in. Is it possible to increase this amount?
<danand> Tooommi - cool - those udev rules look a bit complex at first :)
<oldboy> is there any good programs to check WPA-security, in the repos?
<rubystallion> Often when I manually compile programs I get the error that GTK and GDK Pixbuf are not found, e.g. when I try to compile xscreensaver. How comes?
<Starnestommy> rubystallion: is libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<ubuntu-n00b> awesome. imports all your my documents, music, vids from XP
<avaloncio> Can anyone help me? When i make right-clic on the upper panel bar, it only shows me two options, Help and About Panels. How can I get whole menu?
<Tooommi> yeah, I solved it by using labeling. I hope this will be enough :)
<ubuntu-n00b> thats pretty class tbh
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<Starnestommy> rubystallion: also, is libgdk-pixbuf-dev installed?
<kysta> Hello
<jackdaniel> Anyone has an idea about that does ubuntu need specially soundcard drivers?
<mitja> whois mitja
<jackdaniel> i'm using acer's laptop atm -.-
<rubystallion> Starnestommy: That solved it, thanks for the quick solution!:)
<danand> timnik - you can set the ammount of commands stored in history by editing your ~/.bashrc file. add export HISTSIZE=2000 to increase the ammount of commands stored to 2000. you may also want to add export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups and export HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth
<KojiroSoma> why doesnt this work? i even have kernel 2.6.22 installed and still iy doesnt install the modem drivers!!!!! how do i know what suitable gcc version i need?
<kysta> how do you install PNY 8800 GTS on ubuntu? Any driver thatś compatible?
<timnik> danand, thanks :-) . . . what's ignoreboth for?
<danand> Tooommi - there a good faq/howto for udev (admittedly for usb drive) at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: so you tell me that which gcc gives you no output?
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: pm! ^_^
<Tooommi> thanks danand - I will check it out
<danand> timnik - ignore same sucessive entries
<timnik> danand, cheers
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: ive reg'd my name and im trying to pm you :/
<danand> timnik - np :)
<Starnestommy> KojiroSoma: he isn't registered.  Try doing /msg nickserv set unfiltered on so unregistered users cam PM you
<danand> Tooommi - luck :)
<vargas> hola
<KojiroSoma> oh thnx Starnestommy: :)
<vargas> i'm new
<Tooommi> danand: I guess :)
<rubystallion> GTK version 2.12.0 was found, but at least one supporting
<rubystallion>              library (libxml-2.0) was not, so GTK can't be used.
<rubystallion>              Perhaps some of the development packages are not installed?
<ubuntu-n00b> 70%
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<rubystallion> Oh, sorry, that's the error I get
<jackdaniel> ubuntu-n00b 70% of what?
<Starnestommy> rubystallion: install libxml2-dev
<ubuntu-n00b> installation
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<jackdaniel> :>
<ubuntu-n00b> << 1st time on linux
<jackdaniel> well
<ubuntu-n00b> even running off the live cd its pretty smooth man
<ubuntu-n00b> i like it
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<jackdaniel> i'm installing desktop linux first time...
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - has your install completed?
<ubuntu-n00b> 78%
<ubuntu-n00b> im a lil worried about all the cmds an stuff, getting mp3s and dvds n all that to work
<jackdaniel> ubuntu-n00b, me too, i hope that soundcard will work =/
<ubuntu-n00b> my m8 is pretty good on linux so sure he'l help me
<jackdaniel> ^^
<ubuntu-n00b> these guys r pretty good at helping
<ubuntu-n00b> =]
<jackdaniel> ;P
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - just ask here if you get stuck - don't use mp3 either - use ogg - its better :)
<rubystallion> starnestommy: Cool, that worked. Now I get the warning "Unable to determine the MesaGL version number. Make sure you are using version 3.4 or newer.
<ubuntu-n00b> ogg?
<jackdaniel> O____o
<ubuntu-n00b> sorry if i sound like a mong
<ubuntu-n00b> but whats ogg?
<chazco> Anyone here using Textmaker on Gusty able to explain how to get the msttcorefonts to work correctly? They show up but they're too small, it seems the padding/spacing is missing
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - ogg stands for ogg-vorbis. its a codec like mp3 but better!
<KojiroSoma> ubuntu-n00b: ogg is a video/audio container that is abled to be played in high quality using a compressed format
<Starnestommy> rubystallion: I'm not sure which package has that library
<ubuntu-n00b> but doesnt all albums off the net come in mainly mp3 format?
<danand> !ogg | ubuntu-n00b
<ubotu> ubuntu-n00b: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hadn> Some new mp3 players already play OGG as well
<syntaxerror55> <3 ogg
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - not all. shop where you can get ogg or flac (free loss-less audio codec) files
<rubystallion> starnestommy: Okay, thanks anyway. What is the difference between the dev packages and the normal lib... packages?
<ubuntu-n00b> k fellas im all installed, gonna reboot into linux proper
<ubuntu-n00b> bbs
<ubuntu-n00b> hopefully :P
<ubuntu-n00b> cheers for the help
<jackdaniel> rubystallion, can i change mp3 files to ogg? :D
<Starnestommy> rubystallion: the lib packages are the binaries, but the -dev packages include the sources needed to compile programs to use the libraries
<vi390> how Can I configure per comandline that a user is logged in automaticaly ?
<erUSUL> rubystallion: dev packages have the  header files so you can build (compile) packages against the libs
<danand> hadn - samsung started to ship with ogg support as default, but unfortunately seemed to have stopped :(
<hadn> the application audacity can convert between OGG and MP3 formats
<vi390> isnt that in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<ibou> hi
<hadn> I bought a music play - brand Kanguru. It plays oggs :)
<hadn> player
<sinbox> best not convert from a lossy format to another though
<danand> hadn - i use the mp32ogg package to convert mp3's to ogg
<danand> hadn - does it mount like a normal usb device ie mass storage device?
<Tm_T> root_: hi
<KEBA> (15:24:19) KEBA: does anybody know a free webdav client? for more then one user? i dont need many features, only that you can set up, which user can only see the files, which can make new etc pp
<scraga2> I tried to compile php5-gmp for gutsy and failed(terribly), is it worth me upgrading to hardy to use it's package, or check all my compiling for errors?
<vi390> aaaah cant someone just tell me how to login to my System, when XDMCP activted accidentaly
<uid000> hello, I'm having a heck of a time getting spdif to work right.  can anyone help?
<vi390> isnt ther somebody who knows about XDMCP
<Ubuntu-Noob> alright all, im on ubuntu now, all installed w00t
<Ubuntu-Noob> =]
<jackdaniel> ^^
<Ubuntu-Noob> how can I set my res to 1440x900?
<vi390> how can I just Shut DOWN XDMCP
<Ubuntu-Noob> its not in the options for res
<vi390> I dont want to have it, but its activated
<Ubuntu-Noob> anyone?
<scraga2> Ubuntu-Noob: I'd say edit the Xorg config file, but if it's not an option are you sure your graphics card supports it?
<KojiroSoma> how can i download the latest version of gcc in terminal?
<jackdaniel> KojiroSoma apt-get install gcc
<Ubuntu-Noob> well i had no prob running 1440x900 in xp
<Exfiltrate> whats the best video player for Firefox?
<jackdaniel> or apt-get uprade
<KojiroSoma> jackdaniel: thnx :
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do i edit the xorg file?
<danand> ubuntu-n00b - what video card do you have in your pc? ie make and model
<Ubuntu-Noob> Geforce 6600GT 256MB
<hikenboot_> anybody know where i can get the x-windows-system-dev package that is in debian or should i say the equivalent
<KojiroSoma> is the latest gcc compatible with backwards compatibility?
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - have you installed the restricted gfx driver yet?
<hikenboot_> i am trying to install cedega from cvs
<Ubuntu-Noob> no danand
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do I go about doing that? Im a complete novice on this stuff
<Ubuntu-Noob> really appreciate your help
<lukasz> I have downloaded pendrive linux and put it on my usb stick and all I get is _ at boot
<KEBA> does nobody know a webDAV service?
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - ok. go to system -> administration -> restricted driver management
<lukasz> It doesn't even wonna boot Usb pendrivelinux08
<picca> anyone here tried ubuntu 8.04 alpha 5?  how stable did it seem
<erpaq> ubuntu-noob : do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - patience - i'm a slow typist :)
<Exfiltrate> ubuntu-noob use automatix
<Starnestommy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<lukasz> I can boot from usb btw
<Ubuntu-Noob> ah ye im seeing that restricted driver thing now
<lukasz> hmm?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ill enable it in a mo, jus dling amarok
<Ubuntu-Noob> =]
<Starnestommy> picca: #ubuntu+1 does a lot with 8.04
<picca> cheers Starnestommy
<ubuntu> hey guys i need some help setting up wreless on my laptop its an toshiba equium, please help
<lukasz> Amarok crashed my system Ubuntu-Noob
<navideslami> #squid
<lukasz> Use Exaile Ubuntu-Noob
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - enable that then restart your system. hopefully after that you will be able to set the screen res you want
<erpaq> leaving
<KojiroSoma> i really dont understand this! i have the latest version of GCC installed but why does the modem drivers STILL say i have no suitable gcc version???? what else do i need to do? what have i dont wrong?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ah n1 danand
<hyder> hey guys i need help settings up my wireless, i have a toshiba equium
<uid000> wonder if anyone can help me troubleshoot audio problems using spdif?
<Ubuntu-Noob> whats the best torrent client out there?
<lukasz> Anyone know why pendrivelinux08 doesn't boot?
<erpaq> ubuntu-noob : deluge
<Tm_T> !best | Ubuntu-Noob
<ubotu> Ubuntu-Noob: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<danand> hyder - try to find out the exact make and model of the wireless card in your laptop.
<pawel_113> ubuntu-noob or ktorrent if you're using kde
<hyder> danand, how?
<Starnestommy> Ubuntu-Noob: azureus
<Tm_T> bah stop that poll here, thanks
<lukasz> Don't worry guys Im sticking with Ubuntu it just for my 4gb USB pendrive
<danand> hyder - the commands lspci and lshw can help you to find out
<Tm_T> lukasz: you might like to ask their support channels :)
<danand> hyder - just type those in a terminal
<lukasz> I sent them email to admin Tm_T
<lukasz> Its to bad for me they don't have forums Tm_T :(
<crow> I got Eclipse, and when I try to debug/build my codes, it says "Launch failed no binaries" what should I do?
<hyder> danand, its only showing my wired card
<crow> they're c++ codes
<Exfiltrate> is there a way to install Exaile without the gusty cd, i DLed the package from the website and its asking for the CD
<crxyem>  So I compile a custom kernel, now networkmanager doesn't work, wired eth0, any ideas ???
<Exfiltrate> im on the road and left it at home
<lukasz> but for now I will try and see if their tutorial works on knoppix :)
<crxyem> rem out the line in the repo list that looks for the CD
<danand> hyder - wait one ...
<crow> anyone?
<wastedyouth> When I use synaptic the password window that pops up leaves a transparant rectangle on my desktop that wont go away.  When I disable then reenable any setting in Compiz it vanishes.  I've tried reinstalling Compiz but that doesn't help.  Any Ideas how to fix it?
<Exfiltrate> crxyem: how do i do that on a .deb package
<jackdaniel> it's so nice to get rid of windows <3
<Nibblyn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> crxyem, if u compile ur own kernel, the restricted drivers r not working anymore
<erUSUL> wastedyouth:  have had similar visual artifacts with nvidia.com drivers (not with packaged versions) last version (169.12) seems to have resolved them
<danand> Exfiltrate - edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file - comment out the cdrom line
<erUSUL> crxyem: you forgot to enable your net card driver?
<Exfiltrate> danand: thanks
<danand> hyder - can you pastebin the output of lspci and lshw?
<danand> Exfiltrate - np
<hyder> danand, one sec
<pawel_113> [Hardy]TuTUXG but he can install restricted drivers manualy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pawel_113, with some tweak
<wastedyouth> Thanks erUSUL, I look into my video driver.  Its a laptop so its an integrated 941 or something
<Antkin> Hello
<erUSUL> wastedyouth: then the bug is on compiz ;)
<Nibblyn> seems that I have no luck with ubuntu... everything installed correctly but still unable to boot (grub error 17)... don`t know why (partition starts at a too high cylinder??) ... if somenone could help, thanks...
<wastedyouth> Yes, erUSUL, if I disable Compiz it does away but then I don't have all that fancy stuff =(
<Itaku> how do i connect to the kind of servers iMac's connect to when they go to connect to server?
<arvind> hi any GNOME developer here???
<axel> Hello! Where are the po-files located?
<erUSUL> arvind: they hang around on irc.gimp.net iirc
<Starnestommy> irc.gnome.org
<KojiroSoma> is it wise to install the latest kernek using a 2 month old driver?
<Antkin> Forget Gnome it on its last legs use KDE
<KojiroSoma> *kernel
<danand> hyder - also what is the exact name of your laptop - ie Toshiba equium model?
<arvind> erUSUL::hw do i go thr
<the-killer> hi all who can help me to restore grub when i want to enter to ubuntu parition they said error cant enter to the partition but slackwar parition work well , i had delete a parition and this probleme had happned help pliz
<the-killer>  !
<erUSUL> arvind: the question is why do you want to go there?
<Itaku> how do i connect to the kind of servers iMac's connect to when they go to connect to server??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<arvind> as i have some issues with gnome
<arvind> am nt able to find the shutdown button anymor
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Itaku, what kind server? ftp?
<Itaku> afp
<erUSUL> Itaku: what kind of servers do imacs connect too?
<Itaku> afp
<arvind> am using 7.10 gusty
<erUSUL> !bugs | arvind
<KojiroSoma> is it wise to install the latest kernel using a 2 month old driver?
<ubotu> arvind: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Antkin> Does anyone want help with Dual booting, triple booting or Quad Booting?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wow, quad booting
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: what driver?
<hyder> danand, EQUIUM A200-1VO http://pastebin.com/m76af6e16 http://pastebin.com/m380016a2
<arvind> thanks erUSL
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> linux, bsd, osx and windows?
<the-killer> hi all who can help me to restore grub when i want to enter to ubuntu parition they said error cant enter to the partition but slackwar parition work well , i had delete a parition and this probleme had happned help pliz
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, try to edit the partition number
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: i want to install modem dial-up drivers, i have all the files and stuff but i dont have the suitable gcc version even though i have the latest gcc :/
<the-killer> How ?
<Starnestommy> arvind: right click on top panel, hit "Add to panel", then select "quit" under "Desktop & Windows"
<Itaku> how do i connect to afp servers???????????????
<Antkin> hardy Windows XP, Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Mandriva
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: how i have access the the ubuntu parition and i can edit
<Starnestommy> arvind: then select "Add"
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, which partition u deleted? which one is ubuntu installed on?
<danand> hyder - k - wait one..
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: that error means that you have to use the same gcc version that was used to build the kernel to build the driver
<arvind> Starnestony::I did all that,but my problem isnt that...when i open the wuit menu i cant find shutdown on it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, give me some thing like sda1 sda2
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i deleted sda1 it was nothing into it and ubuntu is installed on sda5
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: how do i find that out?
<arvind> Star::i feel this some issue with meta id
<Starnestommy> arvind: are you using GDM or KDM?
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: what version of ubuntu do you use
<erUSUL> ?
<arvind> GDM
<hikenboot_> i am trying to install cedega from cvs trying to find the package that is equivalent to anybody know where i can get the x-windows-system-dev package that is in debian
<Itaku> how do i connect to afp servers???????????????????????????????????????????
<Starnestommy> sounds like a bug
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: using ubutnu 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<arvind> Kojio:yes
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i deleted sda1 it was nothing into it and ubuntu is installed on sda5
<albech> what do i have to install to view .avi files?
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: afaik gutsy kernel is build with gcc-4.1
<Nibblyn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: some ideas how to fix grub just after a fresh normal install of ubuntu??
<erUSUL> !avi | albech
<ubotu> albech: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: using kernel 2.6.22.14-generic ans using gcc version 3.2 and 4.1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, on grub chose the line of ubuntu, press e and change change the root hd number,
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: maybe the drivers are old and do not compile with gcc-4.1?? can you point me to the driver's website?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, so something like sda(0,3) to sda(0,2)
<kane77> what is better in your opinion for transcoding files to dvd - ffmpeg or mencoder?
<Antkin> [Hardy]TuTUXG yes quad booting if your up to it
<david__> hi
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: where in menu.lst ??
<david__> how do i create a link in home that brings me to /mnt/windows?
<Ax-Ax> how do i mount something with all user read/write access by cli?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, pastebin ur menu.lst
<ap0c0lyps3> ln -sv /mnt/windows /home/user/wherever
<Antkin> david welcome
<the-killer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Antkin, i dont have that big hd ;P
<Dante123> hi all.....two worrisome things.  Sometimes my computer would start to load and halt on the Ubuntu orange bar splash screen with the bar just starting to move.  A quick restart got the system working again.  Someone here suggested disabling splash and looking to see where it halted in verbose mode.   This problem is intermittent.  Here is where it got stuck today: "Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer hald".  Any suggestions?
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58111/
<Exfiltrate> back
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: sure its> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html ^_^
<david__> ap0c0lyps3: where do i write that?
<Antkin> What size HD do you have?
<Dante123> Rebooted machine and ubuntu loaded but I got this error message "There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Daemon"
<athlon> hi i have 10.rar files how can i make them into one big file
<vi390> where Can I configure, (per commandline) to log in a user direct after system start ?
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58111/      and the fdisk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58112/
<Starnestommy> Dante123: try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center
<apurva> help help!
<athlon> hi i have 10.rar files how can i make them into one big file
<Dante123> Starnestommy can you explain what might be the problem?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, change this line root		(hd0,5) to root (hd0,4)
<Starnestommy> Dante123: I think it's a bug in gnome-settings-daemon
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, if it's not working, change it to (hd0,3)
<apurva> help help!
<Antkin> apurva what help do you need?
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: which line ?
<apurva> hi Antkin!
<Itaku> how do i connect to afp servers??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, read that file
<apurva> i am having problem with glx
<Dante123> will reinstalling somehow "update" the gnome settings daemon or just "refresh" it? Starnestommy
<the-killer> rebooting now
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: i read the README and there is support for 2.6.22 kernels so it should build fine...
<Kate_mins> hello, i would like to convert pdf file to plain txt file can someone recommend me on good way of doing that ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, root (hd0,5)
<Ubuntu-Noob> i saw a vid on youtube that shows ubuntu with effects the blow vista away
<Ubuntu-Noob> what is that anyone?
<Antkin> apurva hi, what help do you need?
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: have you tried 'make CC=gcc-4.1' ?
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: still not buindg :/ says i need a suitable gcc version :/
<Starnestommy> Dante123: it'll uninstall it then reinstall it
<Itaku> how do i connect to afp servers????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<apurva> Antkin i get this freeglut (/usr/lib/torcs/torcs-bin): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<Antkin> Vista is on its way out a big Microsoft mess up
<amenado> athlon cat file1.rar file2.rar file3.rar >> destinationbigfile.rar
<Wobbley> Ubuntu-Noob: Thats Beryl or something
<magnetron> Ubuntu-Noob: it's called compiz or desktop effects. it's enabled in ubuntu 7.10 by default if your graphics card supports it
<Dante123> Starnestommy kind of reset everything back then.  Okay.  Do you think this is part of the problem with the halting at boot up form time to time?
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: says >make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<Nibblyn> having problems with grub... (error 17 on boot)... if someone could help, thanks.
<apurva> Antkin when i try to run torcs
<magnetron> !grub > Nibblyn
<Ubuntu-Noob> i got a 6600GT 256MB
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: just pm-ed hou
<adaptr> KojiroSoma: you have to be in adirectory that has a Makefile to do that
<realmerx> KojiroSoma: you
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do i enable it in 7.10
<Itaku> how do i connect to afp servers?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ?
<adaptr> and before that you more than likely have to run configure
<apurva> Antkin how to solve it?
<Starnestommy> Itaku: I think it might not be possible
<Wobbley> magnetron: You sure its on by default cause i dont think its on for me and i have a 8800gtx
<erUSUL> Itaku: stop the ?? crap please and be patient
<Itaku> is there a program
<erUSUL> !patience | Itaku
<amenado> Nibblyn-> what have you done so far?
<ubotu> Itaku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Antkin> apura have you raised this question with Kubuntu Software forums?
<Itaku> i know that
<Starnestommy> Itaku: there is afpfs-ng, but it isn't in ubuntu's repos
<magnetron> Wobbley: that card is not well supported atm
<Itaku> k
<Nibblyn> magnetron: no luck... grub does not even start...
<Itaku> ill install it
<crxyem> erUSUL , the network card is an old 3com 3c905, doesn't need restricted drivers I pressume
<Wobbley> bleh how can the gtx NOT be supported /frown :)
<Dante123> Starnestommy no danger of me screwing anything up running "sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center" is there?
<amenado> Nibblyn-> a new install?
<danand> hyder - been googling for your laptop - can't seem to find out what wireless card it has. your right about the lspci and lshw output - its not listed as you said. just a quick check - is there a switch on that laptop for enabling wifi - if so switch it on and try lspci and lshw again.
<erUSUL> crxyem: nope /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko perhaps??
<apurva> Antkin: no i am very new to lilnux :(
<KojiroSoma> realmerx: no such file or directory :(
<Starnestommy> Dante123: there's a small chance of it, but someone else tried it and it worked fine
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: what directory do i have to be in for make cc=gcc-4.1?
<crxyem> hmm I have a looks see
<danand> hyder - even toshiba's web site just says: wireless LAN
<Antkin> apurva I will guide you by the hand, I remember when I was a Linux newbie in 1999
<Wobbley> well anyways i just got a linux client for the first time before going skiiing. Back now but still have a couple of stuff i need to figure out how to work in ubunutu. Mainly if there is a fast switch for keyboard language like in vista, and does ubunut support dualscreens?
<Dante123> Starnestommy do you think the gnome settings daemon is what is causing the halt of the system at boot up from time to time?
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: the one with the makefile... src or something like that
<Nibblyn> amenado: working on cd live (very slow, sorry)... tried to prepare a boot floppy > when booting says Selected cylinder exceeds maximun support by bios...
<Starnestommy> Dante123: it could be
<Dante123> or is this an unrelated problem.
<apurva> Antkin: thanks :)
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: oh u mean the modem driver src maybe?
<hyder> danand, ive tried
<danand> hyder - do you still have windows installed?
<lenswipe> hello
<Antkin> apura have you join ubuntu forums?
<Dante123> The reason I am a little leery is this is the computer I do my report cards on (I am a teacher) and they are due tomorrow.  Don't want to run sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center and can't boot up again or something worse.
<vignesh> hai.. where do i get the source code for gcalc tool??
<lenswipe> can someone help with my forum problem?
<amenado> Nibblyn-> since you are on liveCD you wanted to do what?
<hyder> danand, yes i still do
<apurva> Antkin: not yet, what is the link?
<Antkin> lenswipe welcome
<lenswipe> I just installed SMF (Simple machines forums) on my ubuntu server. Thing is, i want to install mods. SMF is asking me for FTP server details before it goes to install the mods (WITH NO ALTERNATIVES) so it can chmod a few files so the mods can be installed. This is fine isnt it?
<lenswipe> Just install proftpd and ur done.
<lenswipe> Right?
<lenswipe> Wrong.
<lenswipe> I tried to install proftpd and it just does not work at all!!!! :'(
<lenswipe> Im wondering if there is anyway that i can go and chmod the filesmyself. I dont mind doing it. I just dont know what files needchmodding.
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apurva> Antkin: ps i installed UBUNTU 7.1 yesterday
<windows_> why cant i install logitech cam it syas error 80040747
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: i have checked and they use a configure script... you have to first run "configure"
<amenado> Dante123-> if you are leery, do your report first, print it then work on getting linux installed, or just use the liveCD for now
<crxyem> erUSUL , lsmod shows 3x59x loaded
<Dante123> okay..thanks all
<crxyem> so the network card is active
<lospala> is it possible to install sthg like logitech software in ubuntu?
<danand> hyder - may be worth a look in control panel -> system -> device manager to see if the make and model of your card is listed there!
<erUSUL> Itaku: http://alexthepuffin.googlepages.com/home
<lospala> to make middle button work as double clk
<Antkin> apura go to http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: yeah, tried the manula way of confirgure and still says no suitable gcc version found :/
<lenswipe> im having a problem with my SMF forum
<lenswipe> can anyone help me please?
<vignesh> g
<Nibblyn> amenado: I installed ubuntu (fresh install, standard) everything goes ok but the system report Grub error 17 when rebooting. I-m now on cd live...
<windows_> why cant i intsall logitech cam with wine?
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: and you have build-essential installed??
<vignesh> where do i get the source code for gcalctool..??
<lenswipe> im trying to install mods to it, but it keeps asking for FTP server details, i dont have FTP server installed
<amenado> Nibblyn-> how many hard disk do you have? did you set your bios to boot to the correct hard disk?
<lenswipe> wait
<lenswipe> i do
<arvind> hey windows thr is am how to in linux forums
<Antkin> lenswipe what is your problem?
<lenswipe> k
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: yep 3.2 and 4.1 but how do i do that again?
<the-killer> lol when i boot with ubuntu i have something BusyBox  ASH Like a shell Why that ?
<the-killer> lol when i boot with ubuntu i have something BusyBox  ASH Like a shell Why that ?
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lenswipe> Antkin can we go to a seperate chat? This is kinda complicated..
<amenado> the-killer-> because the initrd was not able to complete its processes to boot
<danand> hyder - think you have a realtek card - see http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK
<erUSUL> the-killer: you kernel failed to boot into the hard drive and you landed on the initrd image...
<Nibblyn> amenado: i have only one HD, but it may be a little bit too bog for the motheboard...
<the-killer> amendo: how to resolve that ?
<the-killer> :s
<arvind> windows:www.linuxforums.org
<Antkin> lenswipe Ok i'm new to IRC how do we set a private chat up?
<Wobbley> ehm...wow Firefox is being weird on Ubuntu :S Is that just me?
<lonran> hi everybody
<david> not here (tm)
<lonran> a program to edit pdfs? I want to create a pdf with 4 sheets in one from another pdf
<amenado> Nibblyn-> give the details, how big? whats your cpu? how much ram?
<Starnestommy> Antkin: type /msg nickname message
<Jack_Sparrow> Wobbley, It should not be wierd...
<the-killer> amenado: how to resolve that ?
<the-killer> erUSUL: can u help me to resolve that ?
<danand> hyder - you still there?
<Starnestommy> the-killer: run dmesg
<Nibblyn> amenado: grub autoconfig post install didn`t worked... i`m trying to fix it manually
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: yep already got the latest build essential it says
<amenado> the-killer a new install? re-install ?
<the-killer> re install
<hyder> danand, yes i am thanks for the info
<Wobbley> i guess its just fileplanet then, firefox started flashing white on and off. think it was trying to give me a seizure or something :S
<crxyem> basically I need to change Config_IDE_MAx_HWIFS=4 to 10. is there a way to do this without compiling
<Starnestommy> it might be fiaxble without a reinstall
<amenado> Nibblyn-> give the details, how big? whats your cpu? how much ram?
<KickAss15> Hello
<Nibblyn> amenado: 250gb HD, CPU duron 600 Mhz, 1 G swap, 256 Mb ram
<Jack_Sparrow> Wobbley, If it is just one site it is not the program that is the problem
<KickAss15> Can anyone help me
<erUSUL> the-killer: it is hard to konw why the boot failed... there are cases where a boot kernel option solved the issue
<rubystallion> When I try to compile xscreensaver I get the following error: "error while loading shared libraries: libgettextsrc-0.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". What can I do?
<danand> hyder - you have a realtek rtl8187 card :)
<Starnestommy> KickAss15: maybe
<dublpaws> KickAss15: possibly, if you clearly state the problem you're having
<nox-Hand> Anyone got an idea wher eto start troubleshooting when all of a sudden your laptopstops playing sound?
<lenswipe> is anyone here actually listening to me?
<amenado> Nibblyn-> thats plenty good enuff i think...so you want to recover from liveCD..
<hyder> danand, do i?
<the-killer> amenado : how can i reinstall ??
<lenswipe> guess not
<realmerx> rubystallion: try to install gettext
<erUSUL> the-killer: like all-generic-ide to weird ide chips and others google around for people with the same problem and try the proposed solutions
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, did u edit ur fstab as well?
<Wobbley> yeah i know jack but its one of the first sites that have a more complex design that i open :P
<amenado> the-killer-> just like your installation, insert the cdrom and start installing
<Starnestommy> lenswipe: try repeating your question
<lenswipe> k
<rubystallion> realmerx: I have it installed. Why isn't it recognized?
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG; no lol
<Nibblyn> amenado: i`m trying to first boot from HD, yes.
<danand> hyder - there is a kernel module for that card - try and sudo modprobe rtl8187 and see what output (if any) you get
<lenswipe> I INSTALLED AN SMF FORUM
<lenswipe> AND IM TRYING TO ISNTALL MODS
<sinbox> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amenado> Nibblyn-> well you tried to boot from hd from the liveCD menu and what happens?
<realmerx> lenswipe: do not use uppercase laeeters
<lenswipe> but it keeps asking for ftp server details
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe, USing caps will really get you ignored
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG; how i edit it ?
<realmerx> letters
<lenswipe> kk
<lenswipe> sry
<Antkin> How do I register the nic Antkin?
<erUSUL> !register
<Starnestommy> what kind of details, lenswipe?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, a sec
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG; UUID=2178e7d8-e8fc-4ed3-b851-dd7edd6666f1  :s:s:s  it is UUID
<lenswipe> like username and password
<lenswipe> i have ftpserver software installed
<_WeB_> О_о
<lenswipe> but it doesnt work
<lenswipe> i have proftpd
<lenswipe> anyway
<Wobbley> ok this might be a dumb question: How do i make certain software default? Like Azureus for torrent files and VLC for avi and mpeg?
<Nibblyn> amenado: the saim problem... grub starts but reports error 17 before offering the choices of  OS
<Starnestommy> lenswipe: just put anonymous@ as the username and blah as the password if it can do anonymous ftp
<sinbox> did you create accounts on the ftp server lenswipe ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | lenswipe,
<whitekidney> !burn | spzatt
<ubotu> lenswipe,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> spzatt: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lastelement0> hey all, i was wondering how i can change the ordering of my icons in AWN. when i open the preferences it appears as if there is no way of really organizing it. any help would be great
<lenswipe> proftpd doesnt work!
<lenswipe> :'(
<lenswipe> idk why
<rubystallion> I'm wondering why my gettext won't get recognized in the compilation process. It's not in the libraries that I can check with pkg-config. Is something wrong with this?
<amenado> Nibblyn-> okay dont boot to the hard disk, use the full liveCD boot..and well try to fix it from there.. do you recall which partition you have installed your ubuntu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, right that's a problem
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - how are you getting along?
<lenswipe> Sarnestormy ill try PMing u
<annoia> I am trying to get mplayer to work with fontconfig (ttf) subtitles, but I refuses. I get a different kind, that are ugly, and WAY too small.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, have no idea how to check uuid in ur case :(
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG; so no way ?
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL:  i get a checking for gcc..../configure: line 353: gcc: command not found when ./confirue -manual :(
<realmerx> lenswipe: why this forum software wants ftp details?
<jackdaniel> KojiroSoma apt-get install gcc
<lenswipe> to install mods
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: same when i do ./setup
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: and if you do "gcc --version" what you get??
<lenswipe> Ill post the url of the ubuntu forums post
<lenswipe> that explains the problem!
<lenswipe> :P
<KojiroSoma> jackdaniel: i done that serevral times already :(
<lenswipe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712617
<lastelement0> hey all, i was wondering how i can change the ordering of my icons in AWN. when i open the preferences it appears as if there is no way of really organizing it. any help would be great
<jackdaniel> KojiroSoma, weird =/
<danand> the-killer - sorry to interupt - what are you trying to do?
<Ubuntu-Noob> alright danand
<amenado> the-killer-> blk-id
<hyder> danand, noting happend
<Nibblyn> amenado: /dev/hda1 > win , /dev/hda2 swap , /dev/hda3 ubuntu, /dev/hda4 storage...
<Ubuntu-Noob> ive enabled divx vids an that
<the-killer> ???
<Ubuntu-Noob> got the res i want
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, boot with live cd and ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: i get a no suitable gcc version could be found :/
<Ubuntu-Noob> jus trying to install azereus
<TimTimNL> Hello
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: what?? o.O
<danand> hyder - run lsmod and see if that module is listed in the output
<crow> I got Eclipse, and when I try to debug/build my c++ codes, it says "Launch failed no binaries" what should I do?
<TimTimNL> Can anyone help me out in private
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - cool :D
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG; UUID in the boot menu ??
<Starnestommy> TimTimNL: just ask in the channel
<amenado> Nibblyn-> okay dont boot to the hard disk, use the full liveCD boot..and well try to fix it from there..
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG; UUID in the boot menu.lst  ??
<axel> Hello! I want to update a translation manually. Therefore I fetched the completly translated PO file from the projects website. And now? What to to with the PO-file?
<TimTimNL>  i just insatlled ubunto and the internet is rly slow and i have now clue how to instal anything
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the-killer, no that was a command
<TimTimNL> iam at my xp boot atm
<the-killer> i know
<the-killer> i will boot now
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: maybe removing all the gcc's you have installed and reinstalling build-essential?
<Jack_Sparrow> TimTimNL, Safer for you to ask in channel...  To install applications use add-remove or synaptic in the admin menu
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: ok sure how do i remove and re-install?
<danand> the-killer - uuid's for disks can be found under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do i install axereus? :(
<sinbox> lenswipe,  read the doc for the Mod you want to install and it should tell you which files you need to chmod
<jackdaniel> Ubuntu-Noob, maybe you can find it with apt-get, try apt-get install azureus
<jackdaniel> :p
<TimTimNL> And how do i fix he sluggish internet
<Nibblyn> amenado: is there a command line to force to reconfigure grub?? i cannot understand what is going wrong here...
<Jack_Sparrow> TimTimNL, wired or wireless.. and what card or chipset is it
<TimTimNL> Iam wired
<amenado> Nibblyn-> okay dont boot to the hard disk, use the full liveCD boot..and well try to fix it from there..
<Ubuntu-Noob> danand, any ideas?
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - what is axereus? is it an ubuntu package?
<TimTimNL> and i have an nvdia ethernet chipset
<Ubuntu-Noob> Ive downloaded from a website
<Wobbley> i get screen tearing in VLC, any fixes to that? Like using something else?
<Ubuntu-Noob> got a folder with azereus
<Ubuntu-Noob> its a torrent client
<Ubuntu-Noob> was told its the best to get?
<Ubuntu-Noob> for linux
<Starnestommy> Ubuntu-Noob: run sudo apt-get install azureus
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: with synaptic ??
<Starnestommy> in a terminal
<erUSUL> !enter | Ubuntu-Noob
<ubotu> Ubuntu-Noob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> !best | Ubuntu-Noob
<ubotu> Ubuntu-Noob: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<amenado> TimTimNL-> remove ipv6 stuff from your system,  google for how to disable ipv6 on ubuntu
<KojiroSoma> erUSUL: do u think i should install gutsy gibbon from beinging again/
<TimTimNL> wtf is ipv6
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - thats not the preferred method for installing packages in ubuntu - why dont you have a look in the synaptics package manager for a bit-torrent client? there are some good ones in there
<david__> i used this command to make a link ln -sv /mnt/windows /home/user/directory
<erUSUL> KojiroSoma: no; no need
<Wobbley> anyone?
<david__> but i made a mistake, how do i delete the link?
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do i bring up the cmd prompt so i can do all that sudo stuff?
<Starnestommy> TimTimNL: a new version of the interet protocol.  ipv4 is still more widely used
<amenado> TimTimNL-> you use that kind of attitude and you are not going to get help
<LordMetroid> hmm, if I #include/import a file with GPL, do my code need to be GPL?
<erUSUL> TimTimNL: next version of the ip protocol Tcp/ip <<
<Jack_Sparrow> TimTimNL, Please avoid abbreviations like that.. thanks
<TimTimNL> okay srry
<hyder> danand, i'll be back i am gonna put in the fedora live cd see if anything is recognized
<Starnestommy> Ubuntu-Noob: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Wobbley> i get screen tearing when viewing it in VLC for some reason, is that due to VLC or the video?
<TimTimNL> woaw i can hardly keep up of the speed f the text
<lastelement0> hey all, i was wondering how i can change the ordering of my icons in AWN. when i open the preferences it appears as if there is no way of really organizing it. any help would be great
<KojiroSoma> Wobbley: ur refresh rate is too low, thats why u get tearing on ur vlc
<sinbox> Wobbley,  you tried with another video?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wobbley, could also be the video driver.. what card and how were the drivers enabled or installed
<Wobbley> its 8800gtx refresh rate is 60
<panosru> hello. I have Canon i550 and when i try to print any greek document many greek characters are not print... :/ but english characters print fine. does anyone know anything?
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - applications -> accesories -> terminal - be careful with sudo command - you can easily damage your system running with super user privelidges
<arvind_> hi any GNOME developers here??
<bsee> TimTimNL: "sluggish internet" mean nothing, do a pings and download tests before asking for help
<amenado> LordMetroid-> this is not really a programming help channel, you may get better luck in #c or #java
<KojiroSoma> Wobbley: 60hrz is rubbish! use at least 75hrz!
<danand> hyder - did lsmod show anything? ie did the module get inserted ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> panosru, no idea, but the ubuntu greek channel may be of some help.
<Haru> hi... in my gdm login, the username i enter turns up as ascii, anyone know a fix?
<david__> how do i delete a link that i made with ln -sv /mnt/windows /home/user/hello???
<adaptr> Haru: ...what else would you like it to be ?
<Wobbley> ah ok its me then il change it
<LordMetroid> amenado: Sorry
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> david, rm?
<amenado> david-> its like a file, rm filename
<adaptr> david__: with rm
<hyder> danand, i think it did .. http://pastebin.com/m4e011d79
<KojiroSoma> Wobbley: u can watch vids in vlc with 60hz but the framerate will decrease in order to keep up with the refresh rate :(
<ConstyXIV_> are there any sort of wiimote-using apps for ubuntu?
<david__> adaptr: i am fearfull that i will delete the win aprtition
<KojiroSoma> Wobbley: thus avoiding screen tearing....
<adaptr> david__: that's insane
<amenado> LordMetroid-> i meant they maybe better at assisting you, as you can see most here are not the coder type
<Wobbley> yeah ehm...
<danand> hyder - ok wait one...
<Wobbley> how do i enable 2 screens in linux...
<LordMetroid> amenado: Ahh, I see..
<adaptr> !xinerama
<Wobbley> the other one is the one i use for movies usually and has 75hz
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lastelement0> hey all, i was wondering how i can change the ordering of my icons in AWN. when i open the preferences it appears as if there is no way of really organizing it. any help would be great
<realmerx> lenswipe: you succeeded?
<lenswipe> not yet
<Wobbley> oh thanks
<lenswipe> thanks for ur concern tho realmerx
<Haru> adaptr, normal text?
<realmerx> lenswipe: but you understood what you need to do?
<Antkin> Ok registered nic Antkin how do I insert a new Password?
<lenswipe> nope
<Wobbley> oh i never knew there was a site like that
<Haru> adaptr, it shows ascii boxes instead
<Wobbley> il dig there!
<adaptr> Haru: ASCII *is* just about the most "normal" text in existence
<adaptr> Haru: there is on such thing as an "ASCII box"
<Jack_Sparrow> Haru, HAve you changed gdm themes or instgalled anything special or from outside official repos
<adaptr> !google ASCII
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ascii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<realmerx> lenswipe: ok explain it once more what is the problem
<Haru> Jack_Sparrow, nope
<adaptr> dumbot
<danand> Ubuntu-Noob - check out the synaptics package manager - i think it has the bit torrent client you want - see System -> admin -> synaptics package manager. click search and enter bit torrent to see list of clients - azureus is listed in there
<lenswipe> im trying to install packages on my SMF forum
<lenswipe> but i cant cos its asking for FTP server details
<lenswipe> i have FTP
<Haru> adaptr, sigh... well i cannt really explain it in a better way
<lenswipe> but it doesnt work
<Antkin> Wobbley welcome do you need help?
<Haru> Jack_Sparrow, wait.. i recompiled the kernel
<lenswipe> the reason it needs that is so it can chmod some files
<jtravnick> i know this is off topic but trying to add memory to my laptop so I can install ubuntu7.10 on it is 4096MB the same as 2 gig?
<lenswipe> i would do it manualy but it wont tell me what files need chmodding
<Jack_Sparrow> Haru, To help clarify, you do not see the letters you type, just some odd characters or graphic correct
<lenswipe> :@ very annoying
<Haru> Jack_Sparrow, and most of xorg packages etc
<Haru> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<erUSUL> jtravnick: 4096 = 4GiB
<Jack_Sparrow> Haru, You have your answer...  you recompiled the kernel..
<danand> hyder - that module has been loaded ok. try running lspci and lshw now to see if your wifi card shows up.
<stephan> i'm using a glassfish application server, at one point the servers stops acception connection with message connection refused, in #glassfish i was told that it is a "new connection / second" problem of the os.
<Nibblyn> is it possible to boot ubuntu from a partition (primary), /dev/hda3, starting at 100gb of a 250gb hd??
<Haru> Jack_Sparrow, so is there a fix to this?
<stephan> has ubuntu a default rule for "new connections / second" ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nibblyn, very possible
<hyder> danand, nope doesn't show up
<amenado> stephan nope, those that advised you of that may be wrong
<Antkin> lonran Welcome
<jtravnick> erUSUL, ok didnt think this laptop could handel 4 gig but been seeing things saying it could handel 2
<Jack_Sparrow> Haru, Without knowing where you went wrong recompiling your kernel or most of the xorg.. no..
<Ubuntu-Noob> cheers danand
<Ubuntu-Noob> =]
<GunnerKes> hey danand
<GunnerKes> this is my new alias aight
<Haru> Jack_Sparrow, should i pastebin kernel .config and xorg?
<GunnerKes> =]
<amenado> stephan-> can you describe what a glashfish is? what does it serve?
<Jack_Sparrow> Haru, DOnt bother
<Haru> :(
<erUSUL> amenado: glassfish is java app server like jboss or the like
<danand> hyder - if not restart udev - sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart and then restart networking - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - No warranties implied in that :)
<GunnerKes> can I get compiz-fusion from there aswell danand?
<amenado> Nibblyn-> have you done what I asked? boot from liveCD so we can recover?
<stephan> amenado: a JEE application server like JBoss
<spudratic0> hello all
<amenado> stephan better than tomcat or jboss or jetty? just curious
<erUSUL> stephan: afaik there is no limit on connections per second on linux kernel (except the one imposssed by hardware)
<stephan> amenado: fully JEE5 compatible, very nice administration gui
<Nibblyn> TuTUXG: even on a 10 yers old comp? i-m having grub problems.. i tried to make a floppy to boot (it reports Selected cylinder exceedes maximum support by Bios... now have I to format all or I can fix it somehow??? sorry, very frustrating... thanks anyway...
<Antkin> Does anyone need help on quad booting?For example  Windows XP, Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Mandriva
<erUSUL> stephan: could it be the jvm used?
<GunnerKes> awesome got azereus
<GunnerKes> :D
<arvind_> erUSUL::help mwe
<Ax-Ax> can i use ls to list in subfolders to?
<arvind_> *me
<stephan> erUSUL: could it be a hardware problem?
<erUSUL> arvind_: what's the problem?
<daedalus2> GlassFish is an application server project by Sun Microsystems for the Java Enterprise Edition (Java EE) platform. Sun is selling this as the Sun Java System Application Server 9.x.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nibblyn, so that means probly ur bios doesnt support such a large hd
<arvind_> the same the shutdown button
<stephan> erUSUL: im using suns jvm
<GunnerKes> is Filesystem just used for Linux ?
<Thug-life> yakman_ sux penis,
<tim3049> Can anyone give me some suggestions on trying to recover data from a windows hd?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nibblyn, try to flush the bios? if it's possible
<GunnerKes> jus looking at all my drives
<danand> GunnerKes - you should have compiz-fusion installed by default - look at system -> preferences -> appearance. click on last tab -- visual effects. to configure how compiz runs you'll want the compizconfig-settings-manager package - in a terminal type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager or install from synaptics
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nibblyn, or use a smaller hd
<amenado> stephan i assume it has a log file? you configured it to log? check there?
<erUSUL> stephan: dunno. when i said limit by hardware i mean cpu power etc
<Newbuntu2> hello
<Antkin> Does anyone need help on dual booting?
<realmerx> lenswipe: ok
<realmerx> lenswipe: I am confused
<Nibblyn> tutuxg: maybe... it reports that only while booting from floppy, not when booting from HD (after a fresh install... i`m not sure if i made the floppy well...
<danand> GunnerKes - also see http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<realmerx> lenswipe: you need ftp server for chmodding?
<Antkin> Newbuntu2 welcome
<KojiroSoma> is it needed to have the latest kernel installed?
<stephan> erUSUL: cpu ist at 20%
<danand> GunnerKes - also put my nick at the beggining of each line if you want to send me a message - otherwise its hard for me to see
<Newbuntu2> I need some help with setting up a webcam, using the gspca driver. When I plug in my usb camera, lsusb sees it, but the video drivers don't seem to
<Starnestommy> KojiroSoma: the kernel updates often have bug fixes or new features, so you don
<Jack_Sparrow> Nibblyn, SOme newer drives have a jumper that can be set to emulate a drive with 1024 max cylinders  (WHATEVER THAT NUMBER IS)
<Nibblyn> tutuxg: how to flush the bios? switch off?
<KojiroSoma> Starnestommy: i do need the latest kernel?
<Starnestommy> KojiroSoma: don't need to unless a program requires the new features or the bugs are causing problems
<Antkin> Newbuntu2 Do you need help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Newbuntu2> Antkin: yes, see above
<Newbuntu2> I've followed many a guide to get it to work, no luck
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nibblyn, go to the motherboard's manufacture's web site and looking for the latest driver
<spudratic0> jack sparrow thanks for the link
<MaximizedMan> hey
<erUSUL> arvind_: i dunno what may have you lost your shut down button it is gone in System>Exit(Log out) as weel as in the pannel
<erUSUL> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Newbuntu2, Many guides.. or OUR guide
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Nibblyn, but if u can boot from hd, why u want to boot from a floppy?
<sarah> Greetings. I just noticed that failed ssh logins do not log in /var/log/btmp on my box. Is there any way to change this behaviour?
<KojiroSoma> Starnestommy: i see thnx ^_^
<lenswipe> realmerx are you there?
<Nibblyn> Jack sparrow: you say to downgrade the hd... will try that as a last resource...
<ubuntuisloved> I've got a package i want to have always latest by compiling it myself when new releases come out and i was wondering if i should remove the package first that i installed from the repo's
<Newbuntu2> Jack_Sparrow: many, including that one
<erUSUL> stephan: then it seems that it is not a lack of cpu power
<Antkin> Newbuntu I have had problems myself with web cams they can be trouble some in Linux
<good> good: hi self
<MaximizedMan> i have a problem man, i installed windows over ubuntu and then after 2 boots it crashed my mbr, tried to reinstall GRUB but did not work
<Jack_Sparrow> Nibblyn, It does not downgrade the drive, just tricks the bios limitation
<arvind_> thanks for the support
<Nibblyn> tutuxg> i can-t boot from HD!
<MaximizedMan> how can i reinstall grub or lilo from UbuntuLiveCD?
<MaximizedMan> i have a problem man, i installed windows over ubuntu and then after 2 boots it crashed my mbr, tried to reinstall GRUB but did not work
<KenSentMe> Who manages the logs on http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org?
<Antkin> Newbuntu have you asked for hardware support on the Ubuntu forum?
<Gigamo> !grub | MaximizedMan
<ubotu> MaximizedMan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<realmerx> lenswipe: I do not understand what you mean by telling that you need ftp server for chmodding files
<MaximizedMan> i tried but it didnt work
<tim3049> Hello everyone. I'm trying to recover data from a windows hd I have on my ubuntu system. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<amenado> what kind of error were you getting?
<Elda> MaximizedMan, have you tried a file viewer to see if your partition is still there/intact?  The same thing happened to me, but it turned out that windows install killed my partition :(
<Gigamo> but i fail since this is beyond my comprehension currently :D
<Antkin> I have full access to Ubuntu forums cleared up the issue of being called a spammer, thanks to all that helped.
<MaximizedMan> ya its okay
<danand> tim3049 - what file system type is the windows drive - fat32 ntfs?
<tim3049> danand - I'm not sure as it wasn't my drive.
<Elda> Dont know what to tell you then MaximizedMan  :/
<leniwy> hello. how can i install beryl in my ubuntu 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> MaximizedMan, If you boot live and tell it to boot the first hard drive what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> leniwy, no
<tim3049> danand - it as being used as a USB drive, but I have in connected with an IDE cable now. I tried mounting it as fat and ntfs, but I'm not even sure I was doing that correctly.
<adaptr> leniwy: it is already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<Starnestommy> leniwy: beryl has been merged into compiz-fusion
<MaximizedMan> get an error
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<shishirmk> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MaximizedMan> grub> root (<tab>  #grub will complete the line or list your partitions if i press tab after root nothing happens
<danand> tim3049 - run sudo fdisk -l to list the disks on your system
<Antkin> Any help on back up programs in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> KenSentMe: ask in #ubuntu-irc or maybe #ubuntu-ops
<Jack_Sparrow> MaximizedMan, you can try super grub reapir cd.. you can run windows dick and fixmbr to get windows back  things like that
<erUSUL> !backup | Antkin
<felix_> hey @all how to compile my kernel? binary or kernel_image?
<ubotu> Antkin: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Elda> Got a question... I moved my blender directory to usr/bin/ but when I try to run it it says.  "Command 'blender' is available in '/usr/bin/blender'  bash: blender: command not found"  how would I make it run it?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i assign keyboard shortcuts to switch between dvorak and qwerty layouts?
<Elda> It finds it but at the same time it doesnt? >.<
<GunnerKes> anyone know how i can rotate the cube?
<white_eagle> what was the command for my machines uptime?
<white_eagle> to show up?
<Starnestommy> Elda: run echo $PATH and tell me what result you get
<Starnestommy> white_eagle: uptime
<Jack_Sparrow> felix_, What are you trying to accomplish by compiling your own kernel
<erUSUL> GunnerKes: i have it wired to crtl+super drag mouse
<danand> GunnerKes - did you install the compiz manager?
<storm-ze1> Do I need to load a module to get ulogd working?
<danand> !ccsm | GunnerKes
<ubotu> GunnerKes: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<arvind> Star:it didnt help
<gftteewre> msg [XDCC]|ROYAL XDCC SEND #6
<storm-ze1> !ulogd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulogd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MaximizedMan> okay gotrit now
<MaximizedMan> grub> root (hd
<MaximizedMan>  Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1
<tim3049> danand - it shows three devices. hda1 (Linux); hda2 (Extended); hda5 (Linux swap / solaris)
<Elda> Starnestommy, how would I do this?
<Starnestommy> Elda: just type this in a terminal: echo $PATH
 * N3bunel saluta
<felix_> Jack-Sparrow: I want to learn how 2 do it :)
<Elda> chiriri@Chiriri:~/Desktop$ echo $path chiriri@Chiriri:~/Desktop$
<Elda> Im sitting on the desktop atm
<Starnestommy> Elda: it's case-sensitive
<Onyx> How can I change the default behavior for when a DVD is inserted into my DVD-ROM?
<Elda> havent moved to usr/bin/ either as I figured Id be able to run it from anywhere
<danand> tim3049 - are you sure you've attached the disk correctly to the system?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<Elda> ah okey
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Antkin> Someone mentioned Partimage, this I bought from cheeplinux last week but it does not work with my system
<erUSUL> Onyx: System>_Preferences>removable media
<Elda> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<amenado> MaximizedMan-> which of those two you have your ubuntu installed?
<leniwy> adaptr what do you mean it it already installed? in some sites they say how to install beryl on 7.10 (but i haven't understood).
<Presto> hello everyone
<MaximizedMan> dunno how can isee? gparted only shows sda1 sda2 to sda4
<Yoric[DT]> I'm looking for a little help on Gnumeric: I need to be able to display all the cells with value > 1 in some color, all the cells with value < 1 in some different color.
<erUSUL> Antkin: partimage comes in ubuntu...
<adaptr> leniwy: it means that Gutsy already has compiz installed, and you just need to activate it
<Yoric[DT]> Does anyone know how to do that ?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | Antkin
<ubotu> antkin: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<gad0> whenever I start openoffice its give error " Application cannot be started " , i have installed openoffice from repos but still does not ?
<Antkin> Presto Welcome
<Exfiltrate> does anyone know of an Asterisk GUI?
<storm-ze1> !ulog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim3049> danand - I think so. I see the drive listed when the system is booting. It's possible though that the drive is totally dead.
<Exfiltrate> without http
<leniwy> adaptr how can i activate it?
<Starnestommy> gad0: what happens when you run openoffice in a terminal?
<Elda> Starnestommy, it spits out /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Presto> i just installed ubuntu studio and i love it but i noticed apparently when i boot up the load screen is the wrong resolution is ther a way to fix it?
<Starnestommy> Elda: and blender should be at /usr/bin/blender, right
<danand> tim3049 - that does seem to be a possibility :(
<gad0> Starnestommy: [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<gad0> [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).
<Elda> Starnestommy,  yep I have it in that directory
<amenado> Exfiltrate-> curious what kind of telephony card you got on your machine? in-expensive?
<adaptr> leniwy: go to desktop properties and look around
<Jack_Sparrow> Presto, try this   /j #ubuntu-studio
<MaximizedMan> thank you all i got it
<MaximizedMan> i will try to reboot
<danand> tim3049 - does the drive get listed / seen by the bios? that would be the next place i would look
<Presto> ah thanks jack
<Exfiltrate> amenado: im not using a card im using SIP
<hischild> does anyone happen to know the location of the apache configuration file an a LAMP ubuntu server?
<Starnestommy> hischild: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf I think
<NB2000>  Try /etc/apache2
<amenado> Exfiltrate-> somehow you will have to interface to the telephone company, what interface do you have for that?
<Antkin> Partimage
<hischild> Starnestommy: am i correct that the file is empty in that case? i'm trying to find it and that file does exist, yet it is empty
<Antkin> There is no matching application available.
<Antkin> To broaden your search, choose "All available applications" or "All Open Source applications".
<tim3049> danand - On the post screen when I boot, it shows the drive being connected as the secondary master.
<_damir> can somebody help, my internet work in recovery mode, but when i enter normaly with my user i can login, but ping not work
<Starnestommy> hischild: is httpd.conf in that directory not empty?
<Exfiltrate> amenado: i ise FreeWorldDialup
<leniwy> adaptr you are speaking for the CompizConfig Settins Manager? i thought that beryl it was different issue. ok thanx
<hischild> Starnestommy: there is a httpd.conf yet the file itself is empty
<edc1957> hello all
<Exfiltrate> amenado: From my understanding u use the SIP trunk to connect
<adaptr> leniwy: they are the same - beryl does not exist anymore
<amenado> Exfiltrate-> you connect to them directly? they offer voip service directly?
<Antkin> edc1957 Welcome
<Exfiltrate> yeah they do
<danand> tim3049 - did you connect that drive to the same cable as your other drive - if so you might need to adjust its jumper setting to slave
<Exfiltrate> they support asterisk
<athlon> how can i make many .rar files into one big file
<Exfiltrate> IAX2
<edc1957> hi antkin
<Exfiltrate> and SIP
<hischild> athlon: unpack then repack?
<_damir> can somebody help, my internet work in recovery mode, but when i enter normaly with my user i can login, but ping not work
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, voip over dialup?
<danand> athlon - use the unrar command
<Antkin> edc1957 Do you need help?
<athlon> so i can not do it from GUI
<erUSUL> athlon: tar them
<hischild> !gq | _damir
<edc1957> yes
<ubotu> _damir: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<amenado> Exfiltrate-> i see its tcpip to them .
<edc1957> can you help me?
<leniwy> adaptr i didn't know that beryl doesn't exist anymore. thanx
<Exfiltrate> amenado: meaning?
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> its Exfiltrate that have the connection, im curious as to how he gets his telephony services
<nabin> is anyone ubuntu certified professional here?
<hischild> edc1957: explain your question, that will allow the entire channel to have a chance at helping
<Exfiltrate> u ever use a softphone
<danand> athlon - if you want a gui try fileroller
<athlon> i tryed from command line cat file1 file2 file15.rar >>bigfile.rar but it did not worked
<Exfiltrate> i connect to FWD via SJphone
<Antkin> edc1957 What help do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, ok.. just thinking that voip over dialup would not work well.
<amenado> Exfiltrate-> yes, the mediagateway is with your ISP
<hischild> athlon: why don't you just unpack the entire file and then repack the result?
<Exfiltrate> im trying to intergrate FWD into Asterisk
<edc1957> i'm having a problem with suspend/resume
<Elda> Starnestommy, any idea though what I'd do?
<danand> athlon - just type unrar e file.rar
<leniwy> adaptr do you know if there is any guide to learn about the desktop effects?
<tim3049> danand - It's actually a notebook drive that I have attached with an adapter. The notebook (windows) drive is the only device on the second IDE channel.
<hischild> edc1957: define "have a problem"
<Antkin> nabin I have Comptia A+ hardware engineer
<Jack_Sparrow> leniwy,  /j #Compiz  they have a good help page
<gad0> Starnestommy: ?
<Starnestommy> Elda: try sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/blender
<nabin> what about ubuntu certification?
<amenado> Exfiltrate-> dont use too many acronyms, we will get lost, telephony uses far too many
<edc1957> i have a gateway desktop 506GR
<danand> leniwy - http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/ may help you out
<Starnestommy> gad0: type this in a terminal: openoffice
<nabin> any ida?
<gad0> Starnestommy: this is waht I get < #!/bin/bash # Try to autodetect OOFFICE and OOOPYTHON. OOFFICE=`ls /usr/bin/openoffice.org2.3 /usr/bin/ooffice /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice | head -n 1` OOOPYTHON=`ls /opt/openoffice.org*/program/python /usr/bin/python | head -n 1` if [ ! -x "$OOFFICE" ] then echo "Could not auto-detect OpenOffice.org binary" exit fi if [ ! -x "$OOOPYTHON" ] then echo "Could not auto-detect OpenOffice.org Python" exit fi echo "Detect
<gad0> ed OpenOffice.org binary: $OOFFICE" echo "Detected OpenOffice.org python: $OOOPYTHON" # Reference: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Using_Python_on_Linux # If you use the OpenOffice.org that comes with Fedora or Ubuntu, uncomment the following line: # export PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/openoffice.org/program" # If you want to simulate for testing that there is no X server, uncomment the next line. #unset DISPLAY # Kill any running OpenOffice.org processes.
<gad0> killall -u `whoami` -q soffice # Download the converter script if necessary. test -f DocumentConverter.py || wget http://www.artofsolving.com/files/DocumentConverter.py # Start OpenOffice.org in listening mode on TCP port 8100. $OOFFICE "-accept=socket,host=localhost,port=8100;urp;StarOffice.ServiceManager" -norestore -nofirststart -nologo -headless & # Wait a few seconds to be sure it has started. sleep 5s # Convert as many documents as you want serially (b
<edc1957> my computer suspends ok, but it shuts off when i try to resume
<gad0> ut not concurrently). # Substitute whichever documents you wish. $OOOPYTHON DocumentConverter.py sample.ppt sample.swf $OOOPYTHON DocumentConverter.py sample.ppt sample.pdf # Close OpenOffice.org. killall -u `whoami` soffice
<FloodBot1> gad0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarah> Isn't lastb supposed to show failed ssh logins too?
<gad0> oh shit I pasted the wrong thing... sorry
<Antkin> nabin nope, what kind of help do you need?
<gad0> Starnestommy: error : [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<gad0> [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).
<gad0> ** (process:15049): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<Elda> Starnestommy, did it in verbose mode and this popped out:  chiriri@Chiriri:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod +x -v /usr/bin/blender  mode of `/usr/bin/blender' retained as 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
<Antkin> gad0 Do not use four letter swear words
<Elda> But it still wont run :(
<amenado> edc1957-> all these laptop features, hibernate, suspend are still not quite polished, i see too many people complain about it not working quite right yet
<athlon> i did unrar file.rar i get commands line
<nabin> I was trying to know the experience from ubuntu professional
<athlon> RAR 3.70 beta 1   Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal   8 Jan 2007
<athlon> Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help
<athlon> Usage:     rar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<athlon>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\
<hischild> amenado: i don't have a problem with hibernate, suspend or any other feature.
<nabin> exam expirence
<Elda> athlon, get peazip, it's better and free :D
<Em0> how i can download torrents :O
<amenado> hischild-> you are one lucky one..many do
<edc1957> but i have a desktop. does that matter?
<jackdaniel> heh
<hischild> athlon: type >> unrar e *insert file name* <<
<hischild> amenado: yeah ... i know ...
<Antkin> nabin I have used Linux since 1999
<hischild> amenado: i have differnet problems ... with my main box
<danand> athlon - unrar e file.rar - Note the "e" after unrar - that tells unrar to extract
<jackdaniel> i got _FEW_ times ping timeout,.. i'm transferring my music :o
<gad0> I better sol the prob on my own...
<amenado> edc1957-> i dont know if it matters, im just saying its not there yet, still bugs here and there
<athlon> its says the files is allready exists
<daedalus2> where to get peazip from for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> nabin, You will get better help with that in the #Ubuntu-offtopic room...  Suggestions on where to go for testing and such
<danand> athlon - for more help with that command type man unrar in a terminal
<nabin> oh ! thanks
<hischild> athlon: only type the first file on the command line. It will find the other files itself
<athlon> listen i have 10.rar files i want to make it into one big file.rar
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<crimson> I'm having an audio issue with ubuntu 7.04, I can get sound from everything BUT web based video. mp3's, microphone, wav, and everything else works. But no web based sound.
<Elda> !peazip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peazip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Elda> aww
<edc1957> what happens is, the screen log in screen comes up, asking for my PW. I can type it in, but that's it. nothing else happens. it just shuts down
<amenado> athlon cat file1.rar file2.rar file3.rar >> destinationbigfile.rar   this i advised you earlier..didnt work?
<Elda> Anyways I'd recommed pzip, its in the package manager and its easier to use/free
<athlon> did not worked
<Jack_Sparrow> athlon,  What about 7zip
<athlon> how does that work do i need to install sudo apt-get install 7zip
<Jack_Sparrow> !info 7zip
<ubotu> Package 7zip does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<amenado> athlon-> then you may have to uncompress the then merge them, then compress them back
<hischild> athlon: i think it's pk7zip. apt-cache search 7zip will show it
<edc1957> Is there any way to bypass the log in screen on resume???
<hischild> it's p7zip :-) athlon
<tim3049> danand - Since I'm new to linux, I just want to make sure I have to process right. If the drive was working correctly, I would see it listed when I ran fdisk -l, then I would just have to run 'mount -t vat {or ntfs} /dev/hda# /mnt' to mount the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.51~dfsg.1-1 (gutsy), package size 304 kB, installed size 900 kB
<amenado> tim3049-> if you are still not confident, read   man mount
<danand> tim3049 - yes. still no joy then :(
<athlon> yes i installed p7zip
<lenswipe> help
<leniwy> Jack_Sparrow my firefox takes long time to open a site. do you know if there is an option to speed it up?
<lenswipe> plz
<athlon> where is it now i can not see it on gui
<lenswipe> someone
<hischild> !help | lenswipe
<ubotu> lenswipe: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hischild> !anyone | lenswipe
<ubotu> lenswipe: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<lenswipe> how do i create proftpd users?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe, No, not really...
<hischild> athlon: it's a command line utility
<lenswipe> i know that
<athlon>  p7zip
<athlon> /usr/bin/p7zip: compressed data not written to a terminal.
<athlon> For help, type: /usr/bin/p7zip -h
<lenswipe> but whats the command for it
<tim3049> danand - nope. I think the drive is most likely dead. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing an obvious step in mounting the drive. Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it.
<danand> tim3049 - why don't you see about putting the drive back in the laptop and running the live cd on the laptop
<athlon> so how to work with it
<amenado> lenswipe-> have you done any tutorials on proftpd? google for some okay?
<lenswipe> okay
<Seb962> Hey guys!! What's up?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe,  Please stop using the enter key every two or three words.. Form complete questions or sentences..
<crimson> anyone know a better media player aside from xmms?
<hischild> athlon: man p7zip
<Seb962> How is everyone doing today??
<soc> hi
<FFEMTcJ> Can someone please help me get my bluetooth mouse/keyboard to work. I have followed the instructions in the ubuntu docs, but I'm still not able to get them working.
<Antkin> Seb962 Do you need help?
<daedalus2> crimson: banshee or amarok
<Antkin> soc welcome
<daedalus2> both very good
<Thingymebob> crimson or exaile instead of amarok for gnome
<crimson> I'll check them out, thanks
<hischild> daedalus2: for music programs? i prefer listen :-)
<Seb962> I certainly do Antkin, but I'm checking the adress for the wiki I just found in the motd :D
<soc> can someone give me some tips how to configure my monitor?
<soc> (mostly font rendering)
<Indiadev_Techie> crimson: AmaRok !!1
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tim3049> danand - That's a good idea. I will give that a try.
<soc> xdpyinfo: dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (524x321 millimeters);  resolution:    93x95 dots per inch
<athlon> man p7zip they dont show example how to work with it
<soc> it's a 24" tft
<hischild> athlon: read the man page to see how you can extract a file.
<soc> until now, i haven't found an acceptable dpi-value ...
<danand> athlon - what exactly are you trying to do? i thought you wanted to extract the contents of a split rar archive?
<soc> could it be because the pixels are not quadratic?
<Antkin> Seb962 In KDE, Gnome or during setup?
<soc> it was ok on my 22" tft i had before ...
<danand> tim3049 - good luck! :)
<athlon> i have 10.rar files i know to extract files but i want those 10.rar files to put inot onebigfile.rar
<tim3049> danand - Thanks! :)
<athlon> to put into onebigfile.rar
<hischild> athlon: then read the man page how you can create an archive ...
<athlon> wow that was not much help
<amenado> athlon-> have you also googled for this? am sure there are tutorials out there for this
<athlon> i am readin but there is no example
<Seb962> Well, here it goes : My cd drive is not quite reliable, it dies often while I'm installing Ubuntu. I own iso's of the alternate and regular CDs, is there any way to install booting directly from my HD?
<daedalus2> athlon: were the rar's split from an orginal?
<ArmyMan007> hi
<danand> athlon - extract the archive from the split rar file and then redo into one file with the rar command - see man rar for help with that
<Seb962> I would certainly appreciate information or a place in which I could do more research about this concern, thanks :)
<endo> Can someone please help me with my opera and flash? I cannot get the two to work together for the life of me!
<hischild> athlon: install unrar. Then use that to create a .rar file.
<ArmyMan007> Hello... can anyone help me with Xubuntu?
<KingD> Hi what channel do I go to to inquire about video burning?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | Seb962
<soc> sopmeone?
<albech> !ask ArmyMan007
<ubotu> Seb962: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask armyman007 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<athlon> so why i can not do cat file.rar file2.rar file10.rar >>bigfile.rar
<athlon> it does not work
<MasterShrek> !wubi | Seb962
<ubotu> Seb962: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<amenado> athlon-> because the checksum that rar uses does not add up correctly
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me with Xubuntu?
<Seb962> I appreciate whoever activated the bot! I'm going to look into it, thanks a lot :)
<FFEMTcJ> Can someone please help me get my bluetooth mouse to work. I have followed the instructions in the ubuntu docs, but I'm still not able to get it working. Last time I installed ubuntu, I remember that I had to hard code the device ID, but I cant find that doc anymore.
<athlon> so what to do unrar the files then make another file .rar i thought i can just add those 10.rar files into one with some simple command line or GUI
<albech> !question ArmyMan007
<ArmyMan007> albech: I have the Xubuntu burned on a CD. how do I make it work?
<ArmyMan007> :S
<amenado> athlon yep you may just have to uncompress them all, then combine them again and compress the whole thing..but you may come across other limits
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmyMan007, Insert cd power up
<spudratic0> Army boot from the cd
<FFEMTcJ> ArmyMan007: put it in your cd-rom and turn on the power
<quenisay> que onda
<ArmyMan007> but it dosn't do anything
<rachael_> can i get some help installing the iwl3945 drivers? i followed the instructions here (http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=mac80211&n=howto-mac80211) but make menuconfig is giving me errors
<hischild> !install ArmyMan007
<MasterShrek> ArmyMan007, make sure your bios is set to boot from cd
<hischild> !install | ArmyMan007
<ubotu> ArmyMan007: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ArmyMan007> MasterShrek: how do I do that?
<quenisay> i no speak english :'(
<erisco> where can I get help for kdenlive? I am trying to export my video as an mpeg but it horizontally stretches the video on me
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmyMan007, How did you burn the iso  as an image or as a file
<hischild> quenisay: what language do you speak?
<KingD> Hi I am trying to find out which program will work in ubuntu that will burn wmv files on dvd is there such?
<quenisay> spanish
<athlon> ok thanx for the help guys
<hischild> !es | quenisay
<ubotu> quenisay: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> rachael_-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<quenisay> thanks
<hischild> yw
<MasterShrek> ArmyMan007, when you power on, look for something that says something about pressing a key for a boot order or for system settings, and make your cdrom your first boot devie
<MasterShrek> device*
<ArmyMan007> Jack_Sparrow: I've burn the file onto the CD itself
<KingD> me gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmyMan007, If you look at the cd with windows. do you see one iso file or many
<endo> Can someone please help me with my opera and flash? I cannot get the two to work together for the life of me!
<athlon> is there any webb site where u can upload files not megaupload or rapidshare
<rachael_> amenado: 7.10
<ArmyMan007> i've downloaded the ISO file
<erisco> anyone?
<rachael_> amenado: 2.6.22-14-generic kernel
<ArmyMan007> and I burn it up to a CD
<freebird> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmyMan007, get something like isorecorder (freeware) and burn it correctly
<amenado> rachael_-> the one in /lib/firmware does not work for you?
<Seb962> Is it common for windows xp to detect grub as a virus?
<FFEMTcJ> ArmyMan007: or ImgBurn
<danand> athlon - thats not how a rar file works. a rar archive probably has quite a complex structure, and will depend on info inside the file for recreating the archive when it is decompressed. simply joining the output of cat would not work for such a file.
<rachael_> amenado: i can load the driver, but iwconfig and network manager don't allow me to configure the wireless onnection
<ArmyMan007> Jack_Sparrow: pardon me, but what is the diffrence?
<MasterShrek> Seb962, no
<erisco> has anyone used kdenlive?
<Seb962> Mastershrek: Thanks a lot, i'll have to find an alternative way to download it, the link depicted by the bot has a virus in it :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmyMan007, Huge difference.. one is a snapshot of the cd the other is the extracted files ina useable configuration
<amenado> rachael_-> what do you mean dont allow you to configure?  how or what command do you exactly use to configure?
<danand> athlon - uncompress the archive with the unrar command first. then create a new rar archive with the rar command
<lenswipe> cheesy sellotape
<ArmyMan007> k
<ArmyMan007> l8er
<lenswipe> *burp*
<lenswipe> hi there
<freebird> I am using hardy and all of a sudden my desktop icons aren't working and my menus have gone mac style, click and hold, rather than point and click. Is some recent update causing havoc?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe, Please stop..
<lenswipe> sry
<athlon> yes mr.denand rar files have a complex structure indeed
<lenswipe> thought my chat wasnt working
<lenswipe> i was typing random stuff to see why
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe, may I have a brief pm with you
<danand> athlon - :)
<rachael_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/HXlN8w52.html
<erle-> is there any reference how to crosscompile x86-32 apps on x86-64?
<FFEMTcJ> Can someone please help me get my bluetooth mouse to work. I have followed the instructions in the ubuntu docs, but I'm still not able to get it working. Last time I installed ubuntu, I remember that I had to hard code the device ID, but I cant find that doc anymore.
<lenswipe> sure
<evandavis> So guys... how much do you all think I can sell "HardyHeron.com" for? 100 bucks?
<amenado> freebird  thats too new -- hardy ? maybe in #ubuntu+1
<endo> Can someone please help me with my opera and flash? I cannot get the two to work together for the life of me!
<shirish> hi guys, has anybody used the dict(dictionary) application ?
<danand> athlon - have you tried extracting the archive yet with the unrar command?
<FFEMTcJ> evandavis: I'll give you $0.50
<amenado> endo  for comparison, flash dont work for my opera either, but works okay on firefox
<evandavis> FFEMTcJ: :(
<freebird> amenado: cheers...will go there
<rachael_> amenado: nm-applet does not show an "enable wireless" option or anything similar
<athlon> yes i know that i can allso extract from gui its piece a cake but to make a big .rar file is more complex
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<endo> amenado: I know man, its balls
<Nibblyn> reinstalled grub... wish me luck... thank you people!
<daedalus2> whoever suggested exaile music player thanks, I like it!
<amenado> rachael_-> udevinfo  or lshw -c network shows that chip ?
<T_A_X> #evil
<Rawrakitten> Hey folk, where can I find the ubuntu wine-support channel?
<rachael_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/Lph6EY38.html
<Starnestommy> Rawrakitten: here, or #winehq
<evandavis> this "marker line" inside of XChat... what is that used for? just to keep you on track?
<danand> athlon - rar a file.rar folder/file_to_add1 folder/file_to_add2 folder/file_to_add3 etc
<Rawrakitten> Thanks, I'll try winehq first.
<amenado> rachael_-> just for kicks, what if you do  /etc/init.d/network restart   does that wifi awakens?
<shirish> does anybody how can I use wget so it has  a logfile about where I went each time & updates it. I want a way where this is done autoamatically, without user intervention
<adaptr> shirish: pipe the output of wget -v to a file
<jim55> good morning
<athlon> mr.danand if my file is relase01.rar how to do it i have relase02.rar relase03.rar etc
<shirish> adaptr: I want to configure wget in such a way so that this is done silently in the background each time, I can refer back the log as to where from I downloaded the files is ready to me.
<jabalsad> wow, 1200 users :/
<yao_ziyuan> i created a folder beginning with "." and it disappears in Dolphin. how do i find it and rename it?
<adaptr> shirish: so man wget, all the options are there
<adaptr> this is not some esoteric usage
<yao_ziyuan> know now
<adaptr> it's fairly standard behaviour
<crimson> I'm having an audio issue with ubuntu 7.04, I can get sound from everything BUT web based video. mp3's, microphone, wav, and everything else works. But no web based sound. Any suggestions anyone? :|
<amenado> shirish-> there is the new  events style  being pushed on Ubuntu, its likely to replace inittab, cron and other services, take a look at events as this seems to meet your needs, your wget creates the events -- you create a task to write the url to a file
<shirish> adaptr: saw that, mostly it has cmd line options, I'm looking to set if there is some sort of configuration file on which I can do.
<adaptr> yes, .wgetrc, per user
<adaptr> *man wget*
<adaptr> seriously
<jabalsad> does anyone know if there is an equivalent to OpenBSD's pf firewall in linux? I'm not just looking for a firewall, pf provides other functionalities such as load balancing and packet routing which i'm after..
<amenado> shirish its kind of advance, but these features are now available since 7.04, just that many of us are relearning linux of these new features
<Starnestommy> jabalsad: netfilter/iptables
<plux> jabalsad: shorewall
<nox-Hand> Audio has stopped working in my Ubuntu, and it works fine on liveCD, so I wonder how I can restore it to how it would run on the liveCD easily?
<rachael_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/WyVVJA22.html
<amenado> jabalsad-> yes iptables can do as much as pf
<danand> athlon - just type unrar e release01.rar - the rest should get done automatically. the first file will hold the instructions necessary for unrar to extract all the files etc from the other rar files
<shirish> amenado: I know what u are talking about, you're talking about upstart.
<DEinspanjer> What is the easiest way to keep up to date with the most recently released beta of FF 3?  Currently, I've only found beta 3 pre in the repositories..
<EvanDavis> all: i am looking for an easy tool that converts text files to PDF (or PostScript I suppose)... is there an easy command line tool for this?
<athlon> unrar e release01.rar shows the file allready exists
<tim167> hi, when I print something, there is a margin (empty space) added automatically on the sides of my page, while i need the print to take the entire page, how do i prevent these blank space margins ?
<amenado> rachael thats a tuff one...somehow the drivers are not loaded to activate the wifi.. hang on, let me look around
<jabalsad> for example: say i have two connections (ppp0 and ppp1), can i route traffic incoming on le0 to either ppp0 or ppp1 depending on their source/destination and ports?
<SuperQ> tim167: what printer?
<amenado> shirish yes..upstart and udev and events
<Ax-Ax> anyone here good at piping and such? i want a single row to 1. list a folder (musik) recursively for all files ending with .flac and 2. encode them to mp3 and then 3. move them to the folder ftp/asd
<SuperQ> tim167: Are you trying to print on A4 or Letter paper?
<tim167> SuperQ Hp PSC1510
<tim167> SuperQ, A4, and i made settings accordingly
<jabalsad> i'll have a look at those mentioned thanks :)
<rachael_> amenado: thanks, i really appreciate it. i've been working on this for the past two weeks over three different distros, i'm grateful for any help you can give me
<amenado> jabalsad-> yes its possible, but its fairly advance for most of us to do dynamic routing
<danand> athlon - try unrar x release01.rar instead then - that will extract preserving full paths
<endo> Can someone please help me with my opera and flash? I cannot get the two to work together for the life of me!
<FFEMTcJ> endo: someone already said they don't work together
<realmerx> endo: 32 or 64 bit
<Antkin> jim55 Welcome, what time zone are you it's early evening inthe United Kingdom
<SuperQ> tim167: Sorry, only quick fix I know is when people try and print on letter but Ubuntu is setup for A4
<endo> realmerx: 32 bit
<Macki> hello
<Antkin> Macki welcome
<realmerx> endo: and what is the problem?
<amenado> rachael work with me, canyou  ls -la /sys/module  and see if your iwlXXX is somehow listed there?
<Jack_Sparrow> endo, Getting opera to work with flash was one of the main reasons flash was pulled from the repos..  I still see people having issuse
<tim167> SuperQ, what is the quick fix for letter paper ?
<lenswipe> Hi allm does anyone know the command for adding proftpd users in ubuntu gutsy?
<endo> realmerx: flash just will not work. I've tried following the instructions from the opera page but no luck
<endo> Jack_Sparrow: so, there is no fix?
<tim167> SuperQ, it adds a margin of almost a centimeter, and i need that space for my image to fit...
<Jack_Sparrow> endo, THere must be.. but I do not know it.
<rachael_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/PfuU0A98.html
<realmerx> Jack_Sparrow: hmm what is the problem with flash and opera, not heard of it
<realmerx> I have got it working
<endo> Jack_Sparrow: alright, thanks bro
<realmerx> but under opensuse
<athlon> ls
<Antkin> Mackie do you need help?
<tzadik> hi i'm trying to use vmware and it's very slow
<DEinspanjer> What is the easiest way to keep up to date with the most recently released beta of FF 3?  Currently, I've only found beta 3 pre in the repositories..
<tzadik> i have only 1 gb ... will it help to upgrade to 2 gb?
<tzadik> 2gb is the max on my machine
<user01> how do iconfigure a static ip?
<amenado> rachael_-> cat /sys/modules/iwl3945/initstate  if there is any
<Jack_Sparrow> realmerx, the flash update caused havoc for weeks.  firefox users have no problems...
<athlon> ok thanx mr.danand
<realmerx> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<amenado> user01 via ifconfig...
<rachael_> amenado: no such directory
<realmerx> Jack_Sparrow: that is also with non package version of flash?
<user01> amenado, not by interfaces in etc ?
<amenado> rachael_-> cat /sys/module/iwl3945/initstate  if there is any  i mistyped earlier..module not modules
<amenado> user01-> via the gui too yes..
<amenado> user01-> or that interfaces file
<nox-Hand> Any way to reset the alsa setup to how it was at install?
<danand> athlon - no problem - no need for the mr by the way - if you add that i don't see your messages very easily :)
<rachael_> amenado: there's one: live
<amenado> rachael okay..its a good sign..
<athlon> sure
<user01> amenado, i changed the interfaces file, restarted networking but is giving me the same ip address from dhcp before i restarted networking
<Jack_Sparrow> realmerx, It is no longer an issue..
<Wobbley> wewt i got dual screens to work
<amenado> user01 then maybe you have it as dhcp..
<Antkin> tzadik go to ORCA and answer 3 questions about your system and ORCA will advise if you can upgrade
<Wobbley> anyone here got a moment to help me out?
<user01> amenado, nope says iface eth0 intet static
<user01> inet
<Antkin> Wobbley what is your issue?
<Wobbley> its really a question: Is it possible to fast swithc keyboard language?
<amenado> rachael_->  ls -la /sys/module/iwl3945/drivers   points to ?
<Ax-Ax> anyone here good at piping and such? i want a single row to 1. list a folder (musik) recursively for all files ending with .flac and 2. encode them to wav and then 3. encode them to mp3 an after that 4. move them to the folder ftp/asd
<Wobbley> like in windows you can press alt `shift to do it
<amenado> user01 can you paste the contents of that file in pastebin please
<rachael_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/RFnHR794.html
<jeegr_> hey if i have a game file as an diskimage like .iso how do i install it with wine?
<Antkin> Wobbley have you posted this question on Ubuntu forums?
<realmerx> Jack_Sparrow: you mean this http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/872/
<Wobbley> no, i guess i should? :P
<Seb962> Hey, I managed to run the installation but after partitioning, the Amd64 Alternate cd install dies on me and the only thing I can see in the logs is: Kernel 347.248817 usb 2-1 usb disconnected adress 2" and then init:starting pid323 console /dev/tty: /bin/SH... any ideas?
<PriitM> Hi, which program would you suggest to display temperatures, cpu/memory load etc. on desktop? I tried gDesklets, but it wasn't good enough.
<amenado> rachael that looks good,, am stumped ...can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file too please
<Antkin> Wobbley First place to start, very helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> realmerx, Looks like one and the same yes
<rachael_> amenado: http://rafb.net/p/ig9WB248.html
<amenado> PriitM-> if not good enuff, customize your own, roll your sleeves and look around /proc
<PriitM> :o
<amenado> rachael you dont have an entry there for your wlan0 or eth0 if its called as that
<Antkin> PriitM Hello
<cp1307> hello ubunuters, have a problem: i use gnome and there are no borders around my windows?
<PriitM> Antkin, hello hello
<rachael_> amenado: is that a problem?
<Thingymebob> priitM - screenlets sysmonitor works well shows load etc but not temps you can get screenlets fromm http://www.getdeb.net
<brobostigon> PriitM: try gkrellm
<sbox> hello all, i've been trying to get hibernate to work using the standard sudo hibernate, i have manager to get it to work however I think now the powermanager is looking at s2disk.. how do I change the default hibernate app?
<PriitM> thanks, I'll check them out
<realmerx> PriitM: from Estonia? :)
<nkriz> hello all, I am having some trouble with GFCE Ultra. Can anyone here help or recommend a better channel for me?
<PriitM> realmerx, yup.
<Antkin> PriitM Only second day on IRC and enjoying it
<realmerx> me too
<jeremyubuntu> Hi I have a keyboard problem with hp nx7400
<jeremyubuntu> can anyone help me on changing keyboard mapping
<amenado> rachael yes.. try to put an entry in for your wireless
<cp1307> je cause i cant maximize windows or change desktops..
<rachael_> amenado: thank you! where can i get information on how to add the entry?
<spudratic0> cp1307 turn on window dressing system preferences advanced desktop configuration manager
<amenado> rachael off hand, i can only think of man interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> nkriz, Have you read our page on nvidia
<rachael_> amenado: thanks. will that solve the nm-applet problem of not displaying an option for wireless?
<realmerx> !help nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nvidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeremyubuntu>  Hi I have a keyboard problem with hp nx7400
<nkriz> jack: no, can you link it?
<realmerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to connect my logitech bluetooth mouse to my computer.. I can't seem to get it to work.. I've followed all the howto's I can find, and still nothing.. hcitool scan showes up with nothing.. Any suggestions?
<amenado> rachael perhaps, not 100% sure..lets try and see if it resolves it
<Jack_Sparrow> cp1307, try this is a term   metacity -replace
<Jack_Sparrow> cp1307, try this is a term   metacity --replace
<rachael_> amenado: thanks so much, i'll be back if the problem isn't solved
<amenado> rachael okay good luck
<jeremyubuntu> can anybody tell me how to choose a different keyboard layout i.e 105 keys to 103 keys
<FFEMTcJ> jeremyubuntu: System>Preferences>Keyboard>Layout
<nkriz> I'm having issues setting up controller input in GFCE Ultra NES emulator, can anyone help?
<Seb962> Hey, I managed to run the installation but after partitioning, the Amd64 Alternate cd install dies on me and the only thing I can see in the logs is: rafb.net/p/eqetr761.html
<amenado> jeremyubuntu-> on your xorg.conf  whats defined for "XkbModel"
<jeremyubuntu> FFEMTcJ that has no effect
<amenado> jeremyubuntu-> on your xorg.conf  whats defined for "XkbLayout" ?
<jeremyubuntu> amenado pc105
<amenado> jeremyubuntu-> you may have to restart Xserver once you make the changes..  then set to 103 ?
<jeremyubuntu> layout is gb
<jeremyubuntu> im using a laptop
<amenado> customize it your needs..
<amenado> customize it to* your needs..
<donomo> anyone else hosed because of a problem in openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<jeremyubuntu> my main problem is that the keys arent mapped correctly
<luisgmarine> does someone know the name of a good free image hosting website, that will host pictures for a long ass time?
<iositd> donomo: are you running hardy?
<donomo> iositd: yes
<jeremyubuntu> shift 2 gives me inverted commas not the at sign @
<jeremyubuntu> so everything is the wrong way round
<flaba> not hosed, but hardy sometimes has problems when updating with that hyphenation package
<iositd> donomo: you have to just update it, then upgrade, do autoremove, then upgrade again
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<iositd> donomo: there's a package no longer required which will be auto removed but is in the way of that package
<mainr30> hi all
<donomo> Pici: ah, i checked the topic for something along those lines. thanks.
<donomo> iositd: thx. moving to ubuntu+1
<EvanDavis> I put HardyHeron.com up for auction... not one bid! surprising...
<luisgmarine> anyone?  free image hosting site, any suggestions?
<Seb962> Well, thanks for trying anyway guys :) Appreacite you being here.
<Seb962> *appreciate rather lol.
<AJF355> Hi, guys! I'm new here, but I rly need to know how to add proftpd users. anyone help me?
<vrkhans> hi can any one help me how to configure mutt,fetchmail,postfix,procmail. togather
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, how far did you get
<mainr30> yea im having the same problem
<amenado> jeremyubuntu-> umm try  launching dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Pelo> what's the command to reload fstab ?
<Thingymebob> luisgmarine: Most ISPs offer free webspace with you account - just use that
<Seb962> Jack_Sparrow: I managed to run the installation but after partitioning, the Amd64 Alternate cd install dies on me and the only thing I can see in the logs is: rafb.net/p/eqetr761.html
<user01> amenado, does it look right?
<jeremyubuntu> thanks
<Trashlord> Anyone know of a driver for the Webcam GPT ICAM340?
<amenado> Pelo-> mount -a
<amenado> user01 which one?
<user01> amenado, the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, that link does not take me anywhere
<vrkhans> is any one using mutt,fetchmail,procmail,postfix
<bluefoxx> oh, im still logged on...
<amenado> user01-> i missed it, i was responding to many..repaste the link please
<AJF355> iv found nothing in the manuals on it
<Seb962> Jack_sparrow: I apologize, try this one please http://rafb.net/p/eqETR761.html
<mainr30> me neither AJF355
<jeremyubuntu> thanks amenado
<mainr30> im having the same problem :(
<amenado> jeremyubuntu-> that helped?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, what about trying a stand alone partitioner.. like gparted livecd ...  are you running dual boot or raid drives etc?
<jeremyubuntu> im not sure which layout to choose
<AJF355> plz help me, my server needs it so I can install mods
<Blsh> HELP! i have a RTL8101E and nothing i seem to do works :(
<mainr30> sm
<amenado> jeremyubuntu-> well i can select one for you, but it may not be to your liking..hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, what are you using that is usb.. ?
<jeremyubuntu> LOL
<user01> amenado, did you get the link?
<jeremyubuntu> ubuntu is on the laptop
<AJF355> can somebody please acknowledge m
<Seb962> Jack_Sparrow: I'm running dual boot, one HD for windows, another HD for a mixed linux/windows/swap/common information partitions. The strange thing is that I got further ahead before...
<AJF355> me*
<jeremyubuntu> my laptop the model is nx7400
<Antkin> Blsh have you posted your question on the Ubuntu forums?
<Seb962> Jack_sparrow: That would be a mouse lol.
<amenado> user01 you pm me? i can not accept pm
<jeremyubuntu> so i guess i could try other hp laptop to see if that works
<flaba> Blsh, what does the 'ifconfig' command say?
<Pelo> can anyone help me fix this,  fstab line for mounting a fat32 partiton   ?   /dev/sda3 /home/jean/Partage vfat defaults 0 2
<tenesor> alguie hay alguien  q sepa español
<sbox> hello all, a smb.conf is a smb.conf is a smb.conf, shouldn't it matter what machine or linux distrbution it is it should do the same thing?
<user01> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m484452ec
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Seb962> tenesor /join #ubuntu-es
<Antkin> AFJ355 Welcome
<AJF355> thank you
<nickrud> Pelo: so you can write?
<empty_tin_can> im having the same problem...
<empty_tin_can> nobody will tell me :(
<AJF355> sm here
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning nickrud
<Pelo> nickrud,  so I can do everything
<AJF355> they keep ignoring me
<Blsh> flaba, it shows lo and eth0 :(
<Antkin> AFJ355 Do you need help?
<nickrud> Morning Jack_Sparrow
<AJF355> es
<AJF355> yes*
<Seb962> Empty, everyone's doing their best to help you guys. If they don't answer, it's because they dont know... They're volunteers don't be mean!
<flaba> Blsh, if it does show eth0, that should be your network card (i.e. the realtek thing).  maybe something else isn't working with your network
<nickrud>  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=plugdev pelo, that's the standard: root and users in plugdev group can read write
<Blsh> i searched on th forums though but only soubnd probles show up :(
<Antkin> AFJ355 What is your problem?
<AJF355> I dont know how to add proftpd users
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks
<Blsh> flaba, a RTK8101E is a wifi card... the eth0 is the network (hard line) card
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, you may need to use F6 at start or install and modify the boot line with all-generic-ide or something.. I have had to use noapic and apci=off on many systems
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<amenado> user01  and what was the issue with this again?
<empty_tin_can> does anyone know how to add proftpd users in ubuntu gutsy?
<empty_tin_can> i cant get it to work  :'(
<empty_tin_can> just one command
<Antkin> AJF355 Have you asked this question on Ubuntu forums?
<empty_tin_can> please
<flaba> Blsh, oh sorry then, does iwconfig show the card?
<empty_tin_can> yes i did
<Blsh> no.....
<empty_tin_can> nobody ansered
<AJF355> yes, they ignore me tho
<Seb962> Jack_sparrow: I'm going to give it another go and come back.  Thanks a lot.
<empty_tin_can> ffs
<flaba> Blsh but I'm afraid I can't really help you with wlan, don't know much about that
<Blsh> like i said i cant get it to work... it is not a work out of the box card....
<user01> amenado, when i restart the network interface it has the original dhcp ip 192.168.0.4
<amenado> user01-> try  sudo  ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<tehbatz> hello, I am having troubles with sound in ubuntu 7.10. Every other boot I have no sound. I am using the latest version of alsa, and am doing a normal boot (no dual boot)
<empty_tin_can> *cough* proftpd users *cough*
<AJF355> lol
<Pelo> nickrud, so this would be my line  ?  /dev/sda3 /home/jean/Partage vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=plugdev
<Antkin> AJF355 How long ago did you post?
<Roooty> Hi can someone help me restore my Amarok database from backup pls?
<AJF355> about a wek ago
<nickrud> Pelo: yes, but you might want to use uuid or label instead of /dev
<Chfr> Hello
<Haru> in my gdm login, the username i enter turns up as squares with numbers at corners, while the gdm text itself is fine, anyone know a fix?
<AJF355> I rly need to b able to install mods on my server
<amenado> user01 if that does not work, try to add additional lines for network, and broadcast for that eth0
<Antkin> AJF355 Are you a Linux Newbie?
<Pelo> nickrud,  why do I have plugdev in there ? it's a hdd partiton ?
<AJF355> ye
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: sometimes people do not answer because the question is a manual question
<Antkin> Chfr Welcome
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: the one you can look up from the manual
<empty_tin_can> realmerx i dont need the manual tho
<AJF355> its not in the manual btw guys
<empty_tin_can> i just need one little command
<X-CnupT> hello. My /etc/resolv.conf rewrite system any time. How can i fix it?
<nickrud> Pelo: because of the permissions: root and group read write. You can change that group to a custom one if you like
<Starnestommy> there might not be a command for it in the terminal
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: before you ask google
<tehbatz> hello, I am having troubles with sound in ubuntu 7.10. Every other boot I have no sound. I am using the latest version of alsa, and am doing a normal boot (no dual boot). Can anyone help me?
<empty_tin_can> i did ask google
<nickrud> Pelo: or umask=000 for complete access by everyone
<empty_tin_can> it gave me a download site for proftpd
<user01> amenado, error it says interface eth0 not configured
<Antkin> AJF355 Please give me more detail can you cut and pastes your post on the forum here?
<empty_tin_can> which i alreday have
<dirtbag666> hi there!
<magnetron> !patience | empty_tin_can
<nox-Hand> I am somewhat confused about this make-kpg output: http://pastebin.com/m419a0735 Anyone help? =)
<ubotu> empty_tin_can: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AJF355> ok
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: for example I do not know proftpd and I found the answer right away
<empty_tin_can> ?
<empty_tin_can> oh rly
<empty_tin_can> how??
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: quite logical actually :)
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: Did you install Ubuntu with Wubi, or running it inside Windows XP/Vista/ME/Earlier?
<amenado> user01-> try the /etc/init.d/network restart
<nickrud> Pelo: or, remove the gid and do umask 077,uid=jean
<dirtbag666> I'm searching for a USB WiFi stick to replace a WLAN router, is there anything to recommend for Ubuntu?
<AJF355> il brb
<empty_tin_can> realmerx???
<Antkin> dirtbag666 Welcome
<empty_tin_can> please tell
<magnetron> !hardware | dirtbag666
<ubotu> dirtbag666: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-ConfigFile.html
<bazhang> dirtbag666: atheros are pretty nice
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5: no, it is a normal install
<Jack_Sparrow> empty_tin_can, Please stop.. changing you nick and behaving the same does not work
<user01> amenado, thats what i first tried and it didnt work so i came here :)
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: search the section Logging in from there
<Antkin> Chfr Do you have a question?
<empty_tin_can> THANKS ALL!
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: Is it Ubuntu or UbuntuStudio
<nickrud> eagle eye bird, in action
<AJF355> is tht how to add them?
<amenado> dirtbag666-> you do your routing on your ubuntu with iptables,  you use your wifi nic as Inftrastructure (AP) or Adhoc (client to client)
<Pelo> nickrud, lovely,  now the damned thing is mounthing to my desktop instead of my home folder
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: and do not uppercase - this is considered as shouting
<amenado> user01-> try it again
<dirtbag666> bazhang: I heard that MSI US54G is working fine cause it has opensource drivers
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5: ubuntu gutsy gibbon, not ubuntu studio
<empty_tin_can> ok sorry
<empty_tin_can> but im just happy
<empty_tin_can> and i am shouting
<empty_tin_can> but not angryily
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: What is your sound card?
<empty_tin_can> im happy :D:D:D:D
<dirtbag666> so I can use any WLAN stick that was usually designed to access a WLAN router also to "emulate" a WLAN router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stop it
<magnetron> !enter | empty_tin_can
<ubotu> empty_tin_can: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> dirtbag666: and you have access (a place to buy) one? then I would go for it
<AJF355> thanks guys!!!! YAY IT WORKS!!!!
<empty_tin_can> yes
<crow> I got Eclipse, and when I try to debug/build my c++ codes, it says "Launch failed no binaries" what should I do?
<Antkin> Ajf355 Just cut and paste here so I can read your issue
<nickrud> Pelo: hm. that original line I gave you works here, with /vfat as my mount point.
<AJF355> its alright they just answered my question
<AJF355> thanks anyway tho
<bazhang> AJF355: actually paste to pastebin not here
<amenado> dirtbag666-> you do your routing on your ubuntu with iptables,  you use your wifi nic as Inftrastructure (AP) or Adhoc (client to client)
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5:  Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<SchwarzeKrause> Hi, all. Can anyone say, what's the current version of alsa in 7.10?
<nickrud> crow: did you install a c compiler?
<Pelo> nickrud, no it was someting else,  it works now , thank you very much
<crow> nickrud, yes
<crow> a c++
<flaba> crow, do 'apt-get install build-essential' (or essentials?)
<bazhang> essential
<dirtbag666> amenado: so it's possible to use my PC as WLAN router?
<nickrud> crow: not sure then. That was a guess, really
<crow> k, thanks anyway
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: Did you make sure nothing in alsa is muted?
<jerzy> i have question about xrandr
<dirtbag666> amenado: unfortunately, I'm not familiar with WiFi and everything related
<NB2000> dirtbag666 Yes Indeed.
<amenado> dirtbag666-> a wifi nic can act essentially in two modes, Infrastructure and Adhoc.. there maybe a third..but only in high priced units
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5: yes, the sound works every other boot
<Psycd> evening
<egc> jerzy: go 4 it
<AJF355> Antkin: I'll paste it in now
<jerzy> when i type command xrandr -q i dont see tv out
<usr13> Have only white screen with mouse cursor....?
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: Is it just this boot?
<dirtbag666> amenado: thx for the advice, to you know a search term to use in Google for the "PC as router" like mode?
<usr13> Any clues?
<magnetron> dirtbag666: i have a PCI atheros NIC, it can act as a wifi router
<amenado> dirtbag666-> router functionality can be done by your ubuntu or linux boxes.. wifi thing is for radio
<jerzy> my laptop got one :)
<AJF355> I just installed SMF (Simple machines forums) on my ubuntu server. Thing is, i want to install mods. SMF is asking me for FTP server details before it goes to install the mods (WITH NO ALTERNATIVES) so it can chmod a few files so the mods can be installed. This is fine isnt it?
<AJF355> Just install proftpd and ur done.
<AJF355> Right?
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5: no, happens all the time.
<AJF355> Wrong.
<AJF355> I tried to install proftpd and it just does not work at all!!!! :'(
<usr13> What to check for?
<FloodBot1> AJF355: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJF355> Im wondering if there is anyway that i can go and chmod the files myself. I dont mind doing it. I just dont know what files need chmodding.
<Psycd> i need help  with installing ubuntu....  having problems with ATi x1600 PCIE card
<amenado> dirtbag666-> google for linux  sharing the internet access
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: Could it be your speakers?
<dirtbag666> amenado: thx!!
<bazhang> Psycd: could you be more precise please?
<NB2000> dirtbag666 The atheros based cards will work in "master" mode which make a nice router.
<realmerx> AJF355: could you point me to the manual that says that
<Pelo> thanks guys,  see you all later
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5: no, I tried both with the onboard and pcm speakers
<realmerx> AJF355: I think you are confusing something
<bazhang> cya
 * Pelo thanks nickrud  in particular 
<Psycd> xserver gets stuck when trying to load live cd
<dirtbag666> it's just because I want to use my PSP for internet access, but only have cable router and connections
<realmerx> AJF355: maybe it needs ftp server to automatically install modules
<DellbuntuStudio5> hmmm........
<bazhang> Psycd: are you comfortable in the command line?
<Seb962> Jack_sparrow, you back?
<AJF355> i dont think so
<realmerx> AJF355: could you point me to the manual page
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: I think you need a new driver. Google [instert driver name here] for lniux.
<magnetron> dirtbag666: you'll save yourself a lot of troubles if you buy a hardware Wifi router
<jerzy> command writes only outputs LVDS and VGA
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, sort of.
<Psycd> i'm failry new, but i'll do the command line thing..  have no issues doing that
<tehbatz> DellbuntuStudio5: thanks, I will give it a try
<crow> flaba, I just built essentials and I still get the same error
<AJF355> i have proftpd but dont know how to add ftp users on it
<DellbuntuStudio5> tehbatz: no prob. Hope it helps!
<AJF355> gimme a sec then
<jerzy> i have lenovo R61i intel GM965 graphics chipset
<tuxnoob080302> Psy, the command line thing is the only thing I know. From work.
<Seb962> Jack_Sparrow: Heheh. Thanks. I got a LiveCD installation going on, let's see how this goes. Thanks for your help.
<dirtbag666> magnetron: I'll do so when I'll have moved to my own home in Berlin in about six months, but right now I only have access to my father's router two floors above my room -> bad for PSP WiFi
<bastid_raZor> am i able to scp a directory? i keep getting 'is not a regular file'
<amenado> jerzy-> dont know if your Xserver supports it,  type xdpyinfo to list extension it supports
<Plight> Hello, is there a shockwave player for firefox yet?  Or am I straight up Boned in the a?
<DellbuntuStudio5> IS a Centrino matufactured [when Win95 was out] too slow for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, glad to help...
<AJF355> here you go
<AJF355> http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-ConfigFile.html
<bazhang> Psycd: to get your card going you may need to start up in safe mode; another approach would be to use the alternate cd which is text based and install only
<Roooty> Hi can someone help me restore my Amarok database from backup pls?
<empty_tin_can> is that the link for proftpd adding users?
<Starnestommy> bastid_raZor: scp -r directory target
<Psycd> bazhang, can i convo you ?
<brobostigon> !shockwave | plight
<ubotu> plight: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<magnetron> dirtbag666: well, how are you going to bridge that distance with an USB dongle?
<egc> bastid_raZor: check its man page
<empty_tin_can> im hainv the same problem as AJF355
<bazhang> Psycd: sure
<DellbuntuStudio5> Plight: Go to www.mozilla.com and choose add-ons. Choose plug-ins and find shockwave. Ubotu: your wrong
<usr13> Can anyone tell me why I only have white screen? (Supposed to be a Gnome session,  OS=Ubuntu7.04)
<magnetron> !repeat | empty_tin_can
<ubotu> empty_tin_can: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Starnestommy> DellbuntuStudio5: ubotu is a bot
<DellbuntuStudio5> I know
<tuxnoob080302> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> dirtbag666: have to agree with magnetron here--getting the wifi router will save a ton of hassle
<DellbuntuStudio5> ubotu was wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was wrong - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dirtbag666> magnetron: My plan is getting the MSI US54G USB Adapter or anything similar working with Ubuntu
<usr13> do I need to do dpkgreconfigure xserver-xorg  ? or...?
<realmerx> AJF355: can you give me link for SMF forum where it tells you to install ftp server in order to chmod
<AJF355> kk
<tuxnoob080302> !patience is an 'Invalid command' Ha
<DellbuntuStudio5> watch
<bastid_raZor> Starnestommy; egc -r was the trick.. thanks
<realmerx> AJF355: because that sounds really strange to me
<DellbuntuStudio5> ubotu: can you help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> dirtbag666: yes, but your router is still two floors away... how are you going to bridge that?
<tuxnoob080302> close
<AJF355> ok sec
<DellbuntuStudio5> :-D
<DellbuntuStudio5> \
<AJF355> wait, its in the admin panel so I cant
<egc> bastid_raZor: cool
<AJF355> i can give u a screenshot tho
<dirtbag666> magnetron: right now I'm connected to the router with a f***ing long cable, seriously
<realmerx> AJF355: maybe copy paste it in pastebin
<flaba> AJF, empty tin can: I don't know proftp, but maybe this'll help you: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Authentication.html#virtual
<AJF355> ok
<AJF355> ta
<dirtbag666> magetron: So my PC is online, but my PSP isn't because lacking a WLAN access point in the house/room
<realmerx> AJF355: or give me screenshot, that will work too
<magnetron> dirtbag666: connect that cable to a new wireless router. will save you a lot of time
<AJF355> how do I
<AJF355> lol
<KEB1> how to opgrade to hardy in the console?
<nickrud> KEB1: #ubuntu+1 can tell you
<AJF355> no give a screenshot
<Starnestommy> KEB1: for support with 8.04, check ask #ubuntu+1
<AJF355> can I just paste it here
<brobostigon> !upgrade | KEB1
<ubotu> KEB1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dirtbag666> magnetron: this leads us to a further problem: I don't think the PSP will connect to the WiFI/WLAN (don't know what's correct in English) router across my whole house! :-$
<bazhang> AJF355: best to paste to pastebin thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> AJF355, Please stop using the enter key for punctuation
<AJF355> wat do u mean?
<ripper666> Hi everybody
<realmerx> AJF355: http://pastebin.com/
<Starnestommy> keep things in one line if possible
<magnetron> dirtbag666: listen to me: buy a router, put it in your room. connect it with the long cable.
<FFEMTcJ> Is it possible to run 4 monitors off two graphics cards in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> AJF355, Form complete questions and do not hit enter every two or three words.
<realmerx> AJF355: paste it there
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, yes
<AJF355> ok
<realmerx> AJF355: and then give me the link
<dirtbag666> magnetron: you mean I connect the router to the other router...?
<AJF355> ok
<magnetron> dirtbag666: yes.
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: where might I be able to find instructions on that? All I have been able to find is for 2 monitors
<AJF355> sec my browsers not responding
<sbox> does anyone know how to select the default hibernate application?
<dirtbag666> magnetron: This will cause further configuration problems with Ubuntu, right? :-D
<magnetron> dirtbag666: no.
<usr13> How can one upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 [if one has 7.10 CD on hand].
<magnetron> dirtbag666: it will SAVE you trouble compared to setting up ubuntu as a router
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, I dont have any links, but I did work with one guy awhile back that had it working, just dont expect to get effects to run on all of those.
<Cowx_cri_cewek> hy??????
<usr13> Any advice?
<dirtbag666> magnetron: Okay, thank you very much for all your advice, I'll go search a good router on Amazon.de or in PC magazines
<dirtbag666> cu!
<jerzy> amenado I see that my xserwer support composite(I belive it is extension) and my tv out working on S-Video isnt
<jerzy> is the same?
<FFEMTcJ> Jack_Sparrow: Ok.. I'll keep looking.. Thanks
<usr13> Just put the CD in and boot to it?
<magnetron> usr13: do you have the alternate CD?
<Cowx_cri_cewek> ho aryou
<Jack_Sparrow> FFEMTcJ, At least you know it is possible.. look at the link for dual head and twinview
<usr13> magnetron: I don't think so, let me check.
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<FFEMTcJ> thanks
<magnetron> usr13: if not, you cannot upgrade from the CD
<usr13> magnetron: Well, myabe apt-get distupgrade  ??? or... something like that?
<AJF355> realmerx r u there?
<AJF355> im gonna post on flickr
<realmerx> AJF355: yes
<usr13> magnetron: I have white screen with mouse cursor [only].
<usr13> magnetron: This PC belongs to friend of mine, and he says he had compuz fusion running and the fancy desktop effects and then ... nothing.
<Antkin> Cowx_cri_cewek Welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, try escape key on boot and get to recovery mode
<magnetron> usr13: sorry, i thought you were asking about how to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: And then... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, if you are at white screen now.. try ctrl-alt- F2
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, from terminal, I would try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AJF355> realmerx: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3007/2305201834_5830205b15.jpg?v=0
<mildner> any help on DVB-T Stick
<magnetron> mildner, just ask
<AJF355> have y ou cn it yet?
<Antkin> Cowx_cri_cewek Do you need help?
<realmerx> AJF355: could you make it a little bigger :) this picture
<AJF355> il try
<air0day> I need a little bit of wireless help if anyone can assist me.  I got my laptop's wireless card to work using ndiswrapper.. and I can use nm-applet to connect to it manually, and it works.. but once upon a time, I had it so that left clicking the icon listed wireless networks nearby, and the applet remembered my wpa password (using keyring).  Now it doesn't list anything, and it doesn't remember my password, and it doesn't seem to use keyring 
<mildner> my DVB-T Stick (Tchibo) has firmware (dvb-usb-dposh-01.fw) how do I install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, select vesa for video card and 1024 max res, use tab to accept all other defaults
<Adamska> Hi, I just tried to compile alsa but something goes wrong: i can't get any sound and when I try to run alsamixer it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device". I google a lot but nothing worked for me. Any idea?
<CorruptTerrorist> fubuntu wont recognise the swap partition on my disk
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Will do, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Adamska, Did you compile version 15 or 16
<CorruptTerrorist> *ubuntu
<Adamska> Jack_Sparrow: the v16
<mad_max02> I downloaded cursor pack but how do I install it ???
<Jack_Sparrow> Adamska, try 15.. and the #Alsa room has been very helpful with those problems.. but you do need to use 15 for ubuntu
<air0day> Any idea how to make nm-applet list networks in the area?  It's not right now.
<Adamska> Thanks Jack_Sparrow but why is the v16 wrong?
<Empath> does anyone know how i can get my xserver to save my preferences? everytime i tell it to load the nvidia driver, it goes to vesa :(
<Wobbley> i made a couple of questions, would be awesome if somebody could answer them! :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Adamska, it isnt compatible with our version of the mixer.. from what I understand
<mad_max02> I downloaded cursor pack but how do I install it ???
<Wobbley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7131
<matjan> hi, anyone else have trouble with the latest hardy update?
<CorruptTerrorist> ubuntu wont recognise the swap partition on my disk
<Adamska> ok I'm going to try that Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Empath, you may not have the v/h rates for your monitor in the xorg.
<Antkin> Wobbley what are your two questions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Wobbley> oh i have more now i linked the thread! :P
<Empath> ahh, so if it has the wrong vertical and horizontal lines it falls back to vesa?
<jerzy> I got S-video output on my laptop and  I see that my xserver support composite (I belive it is extension) what could couse it that xrandr doesn't see tv out?
<fidelio> Hi there.  need to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 or higher.  Cannot see any update available after gksu "update-manager -c"
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Wobbley> brw ubuntu automatically upgrades to new versions right?
<Wobbley> btw
<Wobbley> automtically as in it comes up on the update list
<realmerx> AJF355: succeeded making a bigger picture
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it does the same thing;  It starts to load the desktop and panels but then turns to just white screen with mouse cursor.
<AJF355> yup uploading now
<realmerx> AJF355: I probably realised now what it means but anyway try to get bigger picture
<mad_max02> I downloaded cursor pack but how do I install it ???
<bazhang> Wobbley: what version are you running?
<pupped> which ubuntu version supports being installed on a bootable usb? which version would be good for that?
<AJF355> kk
<Wobbley> the newest one i guess
<empty_tin_can> has anyone ever though how fun it would be to fart on a photocopier?
<Wobbley> i downloaded it like 5 days ago
<empty_tin_can> oops
<mildner> please any help
<empty_tin_can> wrong conversation
<empty_tin_can> sorry
<Wobbley> lol
<Wobbley> that sounds fun
<mad_max02> ahhahaha
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: I should also add that;  My friend installed compuz fusion and fancy desktop effects and I think that has had something to do with it.
<AJF355> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2157/2304431227_c5d06b4636.jpg?v=0
<empty_tin_can> it sounds nasty +o(
<AJF355> yup
<wessel> how can i listen to the radio in ubuntu?
<wessel> because it doesn't work on my pc
<egc> wessel: you can use rhythmbox
<bazhang> Wobbley: then you want to upgrade to the next version in April?
<fidelio> Hi there.  need to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 or higher.  Cannot see any update available after gksu "update-manager -c"  ANy idea?
<wessel> egc: thanx!
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, Effects wont work under vesa.. but it will get you back to gui so you can fix things
<egc> wessel: np
<fidelio> Also,. from update manager I get the following....
<fidelio> ttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<fidelio> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<fidelio> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<fidelio> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<AJF355> realmerx
<FloodBot1> fidelio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJF355> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2157/2304431227_c5d06b4636.jpg?v=0
<Wobbley> oh nah bazhang im a total newb at linux i am just curious of any updates or fixed automatically get noticed so i can download them
<bazhang> fidelio: do you eventually plan on updating to the next version? if so there is a direct one-step path from there to 8.04 in April ;]
<EvanDavis> Wobbley: to check your ubuntu version run the command: "cat /etc/issue"
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: I have the vesa driver installed now, but still same thing, (as described before).
<fidelio> thanks bahang..
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: SO how can one turn off desktop effects via command line?
<bazhang> Wobbley: yes security updates and others will be brought to your attention; version upgrades is another matter depending on what version you are running and it takes user interaction
<rubystallion> I'm trying to compile the saverbeans screensavers and I get the following error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ljvm". Last time I had an ld error it was because of my x86_64 architecture.
<realmerx> AJF355: ok yes if you want to use installer then it seems that you do need ftp server
<egc> or cat /etc/lsb-release
<AJF355> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, Did you select vesa as the video card?
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<rubystallion> I thought about using -m32, but I don't know where to set it in the Makefile.
<realmerx> AJF355: I am sure you could do it manually but lets try to do it with installer
<AJF355> ok
<stercor> #part
<realmerx> AJF355: so what is the problem with ftp server?
<AJF355> btw
<bazhang> fidelio: no worries ;]
<AJF355> I'I dont know how to add users to it
<bazhang> AJF355: easy on that enter key ;]
<realmerx> AJF355: ftp servers use normal system users
<windows_> why wont frostwire open anymore?
<realmerx> AJF355: although usually you can add virtual users as well
<AJF355> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, then he may have done something more serious while trying to get effects..
<bazhang> windows_: try doing it from the terminal and pastebin any errors you get
<realmerx> AJF355: so first try to access your ftp server with normal client
<AJF355> I;m better to hand you over to sum1 I know who can understand ubuntu much better
<realmerx> AJF355: ftp localhost will do :)
<windows_> bazhang i already installed it but it wont open anymore
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Yes...
<ripper666> hey guys im having some digital sound problems anyone have any ideas why
<bazhang> windows_: what I mean is type the name of the app in the terminal and see what errors it reports if any
<realmerx> AJF355: so can you access your ftp server with command line
<Squawk> !ask > ripper666
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13, from recovery mode see if   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart        get you back into the system
<AJF355> realmerx: lensy will talk to you about it.
<windows_> whast ht epastebin url?
<AJF355> o no wait wrong person
<AJF355> empty-tin-can
<bazhang> !paste > windows_ read the pm from the bot
<Wolvez> does anybody knows ldap here ?
<ripper666> Squawk: well i have sound coming from my head phones but no sound from my digital output to my speakers
<bazhang> Wolvez: ask and if anyone knows they will answer ;]
<windows_> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58138/
<mildner>  my DVB-T Stick (Tchibo) has firmware (dvb-usb-dposh-01.fw) how do I install it?
<AJF355> thanks, realmerx, 'preciate it
<empty_tin_can> !ask> realmerx hi there
<bazhang> windows_: just a sec
<realmerx> AJF355: try to access your ftp server
<empty_tin_can> >	!ask> realmerx how do i access the ftp server from command line?
<realmerx> ftp server address
<bazhang> windows_: it says you need to upgrade java
<AJF355> realmerx: empty-tin-can will talk to you about it cos he's my friend
<realmerx> ftp command
<edju> I need to move this installation of ubuntu from an internal drive to an external one, then back to the internal.  Would dd do the job?  Is it the best/easiest way?
<empty_tin_can> which is..
<janci> what can cause this? http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrq3.png (look at the picture.. this happens often on pictures in firefox)
<realmerx> ftp
<realmerx> :)
<realmerx> just type ftp localhost
<windows_> can u give me the url for java 1.5 ?
<amenado> mildner-> try to add them in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<empty_tin_can> ftp 192.168.1.8
<empty_tin_can> like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> edju, dd or just tar it up
<janci> windows_, what url?
<realmerx> yes if that is your server address
<windows_> for updating to java 1.5?
<bazhang> windows_: go into synaptic package manager and see if there is a more recent version by searching for java
<amenado> edju->  why would you want to do such?
<legon> I tried to hybernate my ubuntu, and now when i boot up it complains about not being able to boot it up, so it makes a standard bootup, and im now stuck in fail safe graphics mode
<windows_> i did thers only 1.4 and java 4.0 , 5.0 6.0
<legon> restart does not help, same problem again
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Same behaviour, the desktop starts to load up, but then turns to white screen with cursor.
<Haru> how do i find out my xorg version
<edju> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks.  Didn't think of tar.
<aggelos_930> hello
<makaraki> Hi there people greetings from spain I have a doubt regarding g++ (but its really dummy question...) well I typed g++ exercice -o exercice without typing .cpp in the first argument well now the g++ output and error and the original file is gone but where?
<egc> test
<Antkin> aggelos_930 Welcome
<Wobbley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713130 anyone that could answer those questions?
<mildner> amenado:  am New on Ubuntu please tell me how do I add it
<ripper666> anyone know how to turn on digital sound in gutsy.
<hspaans> define digital sound
<amenado> mildner being a new with ubuntu.. what are you doing messing around with firmwares?
<ripper666> digital output jack instead of analog jack in the back of you computer
<amenado> makaraki google for tutorials on compiling c++
<Antkin> aggelos_930 Do you need help?
<empty_tin_can> realmerx - i cant access my ftp server from another computer on the network
<empty_tin_can> should i be able to ???
<mildner> amenado: I google around and up to now everything works fine.....I am shure with or without your encouragement I will get it to work  ;-)
<ripper666> in know in windows you have to enable digital sound but i cant find an option in gusty to turn it on i dont knw if i have to install anything
<Nam2> im curious about something. i was trying to find my local ip address and read to use ifconfig, well i found my local ip but i want to know is "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST" a normal thing? or am i just being paranoid lol
<empty_tin_can> i typed ftp 192.168.1.8 and i ended up on google
<Textbook> my laptop is having problems with sleep mode.  How would I start to troubleshoot this?
<makaraki> Hello, I  made a mistake with g++ and I did not type the right syntaxis it should be: g++ exercice.cpp -o exercice but what I did is g++ exercice -o exercice ( note that I missed to rename the file to exercie.cpp instead of leave it as exercice) the problem is that now exercice original file is gone it is possible to find it in somewhere under the /tmp/ ? thanks in advance
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: hmm but try to access it from the same machine that runs the SMF forum software
<air0day> Anyone know how to make nm-applet scan for networks if it's currently not?
<empty_tin_can> kk
<empty_tin_can> sec then brb
<empty_tin_can> afk
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: because you only need to access it from there
<flats> Any idea how to get my volume control on my task bar?  I can't find it.  Also, I have a laptop with volume controls on front.  If that volume is low, the sound is very bassy.  However if I turn it up, it gets very clear and right.  How do the two volume controls intermix?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: why do'nt you install ssh server there ;)
<Wobbley> hmm i am under the impression that firefox works slower in linux, i could be just paranoid though
<the-killer> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i changed /etc/fstab and the same probleme
<hspaans> flats: right mouse, add
<realmerx> Wobbley: not true
<Wobbley> oh wait nvm
<Wobbley> tons of torrents running :P
<the-killer> we can re-install ubuntu wihout lost all application installed before ???
<AJF355> lol
<a> Wobbley, same problem here, takes 30 seconds for the page to begin to load.
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i got a server not found message
<makaraki> Hi amenado you are right with your suggestion (which is very clear even for me...) but the problem is just to know where my original file is located because I can not see it
<Nam2> guess nobody knows about my issue lol
<amenado> makaraki overwriting file is a common mistake, the original is gone
<ag_uk> Wobbley - try Opera
<hspaans> the-killer: no
<nickrud> !clone | the-killer not really, but it's easy to get them back
<ubotu> the-killer not really, but it's easy to get them back: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<realmerx> Wobbley: btw about your questions what kind of software you need Any advice for "must have" software for linux? Also whats a good software for monitoring hardware and network?
<Rgem> What's the command to run a script. A installer.pl file
<airflow> for monitoring: nagios
<Antkin> Nam2 Do you have a question?
<Nam2> @ Antkin: im curious about something. i was trying to find my local ip address and read to use ifconfig, well i found my local ip but i want to know is "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST" a normal thing? or am i just being paranoid lol
<Wobbley> well like whats good for monitoring hardware then?
<amenado> Nam2-> paranoid about what?
<realmerx> Wobbley: there is http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<Wobbley> and whats a good alternative for MSN messenger?
<Squawk> Nam2, its fine
<thor> someone notified me about a list of grapic cards that wasn't supported by Ubuntu.. can someone link me?
<Wobbley> oh thanks
<realmerx> Wobbley: MSN - pidgin
<hspaans> nam2: yes its normal
<ethereality> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4440736&postcount=7 I wish to update to 7.10, but the Update Manager isn't showing the distribution as available (because I checked some option telling it not to keep telling me ... a while ago.) I burned Ubuntu 7.10 to a CD-R; should I use it? Or should I try to upgrade through the Update Manager as recommended on the website?
<Nam2> cool, thank you
<ethereality> Wobbley: gaim, pidgin, or amsn, i suppose.
<ag_uk> @Wobbley - Pidgin
<realmerx> Wobbley: or if you need only msn and no other protocols then amsn
<realmerx> Wobbley: for monitoring gkrellm
<ag_uk> amsn also does webcam support
<Antkin> Nam2 Did that help you?
<amenado> ethereality-> you already have the cdrom so may as well use that to install instead of upgrade
<Squawk> Rgem, make the file executable, and then ./filename should do it
<makaraki> hi again  amenado I understood that I have to retype the complete file  again because my mistake is not possible to solve I take note and I will back up my next scripts thank you
<ethereality> amenado: there's no significant difference? Do they recommend people use the Update Manager simply to save the CD-R?
<Rgem> Squawk: good idea
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i tried the ftp://localhost thing
<amenado> makaraki-> okay..good luck
<empty_tin_can> i got a server not found message :(
<ag_uk> have you got FTP running as a service?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: no
<Wobbley> realmerx: I cant find the software in the list under Add/remove
<amenado> ethereality-> much faster to install from a cdrom than downloading stuff from the net ifyour connection is slow
<Wobbley> the gkrellm
<Squawk> realmerx, what type of network/hardware monitoring do you want. Have a look at conky for realtime information of various aspects, mrtg for graphical output over a period of time, vnstat for network activity over given periods
<lesjohn> i'm running gutsy on a powerbook and like to use a left-handed mouse, but when i switch to the trackpad, the single button now works as right-click.  is there any way to deal with this without changing the preferences every time?
<empty_tin_can> ag_uk: how do i get FTP to run a service
<realmerx> Wobbley: you probably need to add some custom repositories as well
<realmerx> Wobbley: check ubuntu guides how to do that
<Squawk> empty_tin_can, install an fptd, not a client
<ethereality> amenado: sure ... but is there any particular reason they recommend you use the Update Manager?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: is ftp server running on that box where you run SMF?
<legon> My ubuntu is unable to return from hybernation mode, it still tries everytime i boot, and fails, so i\m stuck in low graphics mode
<empty_tin_can> squawk: i did, i installed proftpd through synaptic
<amenado> ethereality-> you have to do an upgrade somehow later even if you installed from a cdrom.. so maybe the gain is from no confusion between whats been upgraded adn fresh install
<ag_uk> make sure an FTPD is installed (this runs an FTP server)
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: but is it running also
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: check netstat -pnl | grep 21
<Squawk> empty_tin_can, then you need to configure it, and run it with /etc/init.d/prodtpd start
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: how do i make sure its
<amenado> ethereality-> not much difference..
<empty_tin_can> runnig*
<Antkin> legon Does a shut down help?
<empty_tin_can> running*
<legon> Antkin: Now
<legon> Antkin: no
<ethereality> 'k, thanks; I shall use the CD-R, then.
<ethereality> Thanks a lot ...
<PriceChild> emma: the topic contains Important: type << /msg ubotu etiquette >> which links to guidelines, which mentions logging.
<PriceChild> whoops
<WGGMk> Im trying to setup an Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon amd64 server on a DMZ. Im using Untangle as the router and have the DMZ pushing to the address 172.20.192.2.. I have the Gutsy server set with a static IP of 172.20.192.2. The connection is from Server to Server via a CrossOver cable. I still can not get external access.. Any thoughts?????
<ag_uk> empty_tin_can: you probably need to set it up, also make sure your firewall is not blocking it
<hischild> WGGMk: firewall? both router and server
<WGGMk> hischild: yes Untangle is also the Firewall
<hischild> WGGMk: are you sure the firewall from the router and the server isn't blocking traffic
<Antkin> legon I have a minor hicup in Ubuntu one machine will not restart, so I have to do a shut down every time.
<WGGMk> hischild: I forgot to mention I can't even ping the gateway (Untangle server) with the address 172.20.192.1 from the ubuntu server
<legon> i will try to reboot after a fsck
<Jack_Sparrow> Antkin, Care to try something for me..
<hischild> WGGMk: ping is also part of a firewall policy
<WGGMk> hischild: I do have firewall rules to PASS all traffic inbound & outbound from and to the DMZ address
<hischild> WGGMk: can you get traffic out of the server?
<Antkin> am I at risk?
<Jack_Sparrow> Antkin,  no
<Wobbley> does linux have a lighweight text program? like notepad?
<Wobbley> just to write notes and such?
<hischild> Wobbley: vim ?
<WGGMk> hischild: which one? I get no internal or external access from the DMZ but my LAN including the Untangle server has full external/internal access
<brobostigon> Wobbley: gedit
<Antkin> so what is it?
<Wobbley> zhank you child and brob
<act1v8> My Ctrl keys don't work properly. Especially in Programs like: AbiWord, Inkscape and Gnome-terminal. They also don't work properly when using the Macedonian layout in most of the applications I use. Can someone help me to resolve this issue?
<hischild> WGGMk: where does it go wrong ... do you have internet access on Untangle? or is it only your router blocking?
<hischild> WGGMk: have you tried a different port to check? maybe your isp is blocking?
<Jack_Sparrow> I turned off acpi in the bios...  I added to the /boot/grub/menu.lst   acpi=off and apm=on    and added to /etc/modules apm power_off=1     note, make a second grub entry with no chages just in case there is a problem you can get past it.
<WineOSX> Hello
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: netstat -pnl | grep 21
<WineOSX> IS screenlets built into Compiz-fusion?
<realmerx> WineOSX: no
<realmerx> WineOSX: you have to install it separately
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: will that tell me if ftp is runnign?
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: What you told me to do yesterday didn't work, so I ended up installing 6.10 and upgraded from 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<slugz_> when using get on sftp, how can you get all files in a folder, including the sub-folders that are there
<gaucho> Hi! My system (ubuntu 7.1 Gutsy) isn't mounting automatically my pendrive. What can I do?
<WGGMk> hischild: ok.. lemme more descript is warrented.. Internet ---> Untangle ---> LAN (have access inbound/outbound no problems)
<WineOSX> then why does it have an option for a widget layer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree, what did I tell you yesterday?
<Antkin> WineOSX Welcome
<_Oz_> hello, all
<WineOSX> Hi
<hischild> WGGMk: alright ... and the internet --> Untangle part goes wrong?
<Invisionfree> Boot, F6, remove quit and splash, add apci=off
<hischild> WGGMk: first thing to check is your router firewall
<WineOSX> I'm running ChatZilla
<WGGMk> hischild: no
<Antkin> Oz Welcome
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: that will tell you what program is handling ftp connections and if ftp server is running at all
<_Oz_> I need a little fstab help.  My NTFS HD doesn't mount automatically when I boot into ubuntu.  Every time I boot up, I have to first access the HD manually, type in the admin passwd, THEN it's available.
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: thank you :)
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: 21 is one of the default ports of ftp
<Antkin> I'm running Chatzilla too
<WineOSX> can wine run XP programs?
<Basil> what is an good ftp server for linux?
<WGGMk> hischild: Interet ---> Untangle is fine.. Untanle ----> DMZ is not working
<Invisionfree> WineOSX: That's what WINE is for.. Windows Emulator ..
<WGGMk> hischild: this may be an Untangle issue, but I wanted to check my bases on the Gutsy side first
<WineOSX> ok
<WineOSX> I'm new to linux
<Wobbley> hmm says amsn comes with ubuntu, i dont have it though :S
<AJF355> im new as well
<hischild> WGGMk: alright ...
<brobostigon> wobbley: sudo apt-get install amsn
<WineOSX> can KDE programs run in GNOME? or do i  have toget kubuntu?
<hischild> WGGMk: so (lets see how close i get this time) you want untangle to forward lan traffic yet that doesn't work?
<WGGMk> hischild: are you familiar with Untangle at all?
<Antkin> We can help out newbies too
<Invisionfree> WineOSX: I believe they can.
<hischild> WGGMk: no ... i thought it was ur servers name
<Wobbley> oh i saw the problem i had only installed appliocations on the list instead of all applications
<Wobbley> thanks brob
<h3ml0ck> salam be hame 2stan
<WineOSX> Can XFCE Apps run in KDE or GNOME?
<realmerx> WineOSX: compiz has this option because it supports the composite mode that screenlets provide
<WGGMk> hischild: hehe, yes I want the DMZ (Ubuntu) server to have access externally
<h3ml0ck> yeki manoo rahnamaii kone chetori yahoo messenger nasb konam mordam bas ke search kardam
<h3ml0ck> mer30
<brobostigon> WineOSX: you can run appps from any DE in any DE, it doesnt matter
<realmerx> WineOSX: you can run screenlets in composite windows manager that compiz is
<hischild> WGGMk: alright ... so internet --> server without restrictions ... correct?
<WineOSX> ok
<WineOSX> thankx
<Invisionfree> Is there some way I can set up something to SSH into my linux install from Vista if I'm duel booting? <.<
<WGGMk> hischild: well define without restrictions.. My firewall is set to block all by default.. I have rules in place to accept UDP 443 and PASS all outbound traffic from the LAN
<Squawk> Invisionfree, no, since linux will not be running, hence no ssh server
<bazhang> Invisionfree: ssh into the box you are on? why not just share folders etc
<realmerx> Invisionfree: you can not ssh into but you can use utility that could access linux file system from vista
<decay> nickrud: hi :)
<Winya> hy all
<hischild> WGGMk: isn't udp only connectionless and doesn't internet go by tcp by default? it might also be usefull to accept traffic from established connections
<nickrud> decay: did you get wireless up?
<WGGMk> hischild: the Outbound rule would cover established connections
<windows_> does anyone knwo the name for installing java 1.5 from the terminal?
<bazhang> h3ml0ck: indonesia?
<Squawk> windows_, try apt-cache --names-only search java, and see what you find
<decay> No not yet. I am gonna do a clean install and use ndiswrapper (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643195&highlight=f700) like that guy
<Winya> can anyone help me?
<hischild> WGGMk: as far as i know you have to set a seperate inbound rule for established .. (i always did at least, that's what i was learned)
<empty_tin_can> hi
<Squawk> !ask | Winya
<Winya> by irc, and psybnc
<ubotu> Winya: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<h3ml0ck> na roomie
<WGGMk> hischild: im not using iptables for the firewall
<empty_tin_can> im here
<decay> Winya: just ask the question. dont need to be asked to eb helped
<Winya> sorry :P
<hischild> WGGMk: did that with any firewall yet yours may be different
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: shall i post the output of that command?
<Winya> so why can't i connect trough a bnc to an irc network?
<hischild> WGGMk: but ... only udp?
<windows_> squawk i dont understand wat u said
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: yes
<empty_tin_can> mainr30@samba:~$ netstat -pnl | grep 21
<empty_tin_can> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<empty_tin_can>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<empty_tin_can> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:38213           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<h3ml0ck> yeki manoo rahnamaii kone chetori yahoo messenger nasb konam mordam bas ke search kardam
<WGGMk> hischild: the UDP is for remote administration for Untangle server
<empty_tin_can> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     56061    19005/gtk-window-de /tmp/orbit-mainr30/linc-4a3d-0-2b213ec64f30f
<FloodBot1> empty_tin_can: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<empty_tin_can> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     56213    19007/vino-session  /tmp/orbit-mainr30/linc-4a3f-0-2d4578368954
<Antkin> empty_tin_can hello
<h3ml0ck> yeki manoo rahnamaii kone chetori yahoo messenger nasb konam mordam bas ke search kardam
<Invisionfree> !pastebin | empty_tin_can
<h3ml0ck> yeki manoo rahnamaii kone chetori yahoo messenger nasb konam mordam bas ke search kardam
<WGGMk> empty_tin_can | !enter
<ubotu> empty_tin_can: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WGGMk> !enter | empty_tin_can
<ubotu> empty_tin_can: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Squawk> windows_, apt-cache --names-only search is a command that will find all packages in the repository that match the string you supply, in that particular case, java
<hischild> WGGMk:which isn't working?
<empty_tin_can> alirhgt!!!!
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: hmm I thought that you know how it is with pasting in irc
<empty_tin_can> ill use paste bin
<WGGMk> hischild: ONLY the DMZ is not working
<Invisionfree> WGGMk: Learn to use ubotu correctly, he was pasting, not pressing enter ..
<empty_tin_can> no i didnt
<hischild> WGGMk: alright i'm so confused ... sorry
<WGGMk> Invisionfree: sorry
<Invisionfree> empty_tin_can: Obviously. :P
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: did you see the output anyway?
<Invisionfree> Oh, I hate having to install Java. =[
<hischild> WGGMk: if you block all traffic it would make sense the DMZ isn't working ... ?
<Greyhound|NB> how can I upgrade to the latest version of xchat? I'm running 0.18 and when I run th update manager it says there is no new version...
<_Oz_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hischild> brb .. have to unjack inet cable for a sec ...
<WGGMk> hischild: ok, I have INTERNET --- > Untangle... working fine.. Untangle goes to my LAN & DMZ (which are powered by 2 separate NIC's) The internal LAN is fine.. the DMZ is not
<empty_tin_can> !enter WGGMK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter wggmk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<don16140> I have Ubuntu on my desktop and love it over Vista. I just bought a wireless laptop and wondered if I have to do anything to configure it after I install Ubuntu. Thaaanks.
<_Oz_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<_Oz_> thanks, ubotu
<WGGMk> hischild: I have rules to allow inbound / outbound traffic to the DMZ without restrictions
<Invisionfree> !botabuse > _Oz_
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: did you see the command output i posted??
<Ashfire908> can someone refer me to a guide on how to configure NAT and other stuff for internet sharing to how i want it? (instead of just a long script)
<Invisionfree> Welcome back, PriceChild.
<WGGMk> hischild: but Ubuntu set with a static IP can't even ping the gateway
<empty_tin_can> Hello pricechild
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: use pastebin
<empty_tin_can> k
<empty_tin_can> how do i use pastebin?
<brobostigon> Ashfire908: tldp.org
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: pastebin.com
<[chr0n0s]> !pastebin > empty_tin_can
<Invisionfree> empty_tin_can: Open the URL, paste the contents into the box, click ok, give us the URL.
<Antkin> PriceChild hello
<Invisionfree> It's fairly easy ..
<don16140> Can anyone help a newbee. Will Ubuntu work good with a wireless laptop???
<bazhang> heh
<[chr0n0s]> don16140, depends
<Invisionfree> don16140: It's working fine for me.
<PriceChild> don16140: use a live cd to find out.
<drK_avNgr> Hi all, I have a fresh install of 7.10 and Firefox is crashing when encountering flash content.. I didn't install any flash plugins, but flash content works until FireFox either "dims" and crashes, or just kills itself outright, without warning.
<drK_avNgr> Any suggestions?
<brobostigon> !hcl | don16140
<ubotu> don16140: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PriceChild> don16140: You don't have to install to the hard drive to find out even!
<don16140> OK. Thanks. I want to get rid of Vista..............It stinks!
<[chr0n0s]> hehe
<Flare183> Seveas: thanks
<[chr0n0s]> one more happy vista customer, or troll ?
<empty_tin_can> realmerx heres the URL for my pastebin entry: http://pastebin.com/d667f2d8e
<don16140> Everyone have a great day, and many thanks. I'm putting Ubuntu on my laptop too.
<bazhang> cya don16140
<Invisionfree> PriceChild: Hi. don16140, download the Live CD, boot to it, and you can try Ubuntu without installing.
<Invisionfree> What the hell?
<drK_avNgr> I did however install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, so I would have the flash plugin that is within that package.. still it almost reliably crashes every time.
<brobostigon> don16140: good luck
<drK_avNgr> Anyone have any insight?
<don16140> OK,,,thanks again. Bye
<drK_avNgr> cya don
<ajbrun> hi, this may be a silly question, but when i install something in ubuntu, other packages get installed along with it. If I then want to uninstall it, those extra packages aren't removed. Is there a way to make this happen?
<Invisionfree> Oh dear: If you do not agree to the DLJ license terms you cannot install this software. The installation of this package will be canceled.
<drK_avNgr> ajbrun: within Synaptic Package Manager, find what you want to remove and click "Completely Remove".
<kurtis> can anyone tell me why after 5-10 minutes of inactivity my screen shuts off. I don't have the screen saver turned on.
<steve176> ajbrun: sudo apt-get auto-remove
<Antkin> drK_avNgr What is your question?
<steve176> ajbrun: sudo apt-get autoremove
<brobostigon> ajbrun: sudo apt-get autoreomve "packagename"
<drK_avNgr> It'll remove all the other programs, which are "Dependencies".
<Invisionfree> I don't believe it, I just hit enter at the wrong time .. Bad luck for me ..
<ajbrun> ah right - i thought that still left the other packages, but dropped the program settings
<Mugen08> after every 2 hours(or so) the sound goes off on my comp. it comes back after restart.. anyone!!!
<drK_avNgr> kurtis: Check power management.
<ajbrun> ty
<drK_avNgr> np
<kurtis> drK_avNgr, i did, that is also turned off
<drK_avNgr> Antkin: I'm having issues with Flash crashing Firefox.
<steve176> After adding a myself to a group do I need to flush anything? Executing "groups" doesn't list the new group
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: did u see that output on pastebin?
<drK_avNgr> kurtis: Could be a BIOS setting.
<cmdbbq> anyone know how to activate the s-video tv out on a dell inspiron 6000? i am looking for the graphix card now
<Seb962> Sorry, when using displayconfig-gtk, I set up my desired resolution, and when I accept, it goes back to my old one. I checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MonitorDetection?highlight=%28monitor%29 but it couldnt provide me with assistance. Anyone has any insight on this_
<Mudassar> hi
<Mudassar> can some body help me
<Invisionfree> PriceChild: If I install Java with Firefox open, do I need to restart it?
<drK_avNgr> Antkin: I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package for flash, but it crashes Firefox reliably. Either dims it out then crashes, or just kills itself without warning.
<Mugen08> \join ##linux
<kurtis> drK_avNgr, I haven't changed my BIOS in a while, and this just started happening a week or two ago
<Mudassar> My headphones in Ubuntu has very low volume....
<Mudassar> what to do ?
<empty_tin_can> reamerx: hellooo?
<Invisionfree> !enter | Mudassar
<ubotu> Mudassar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kurtis> drK_avNgr, I think it started happening around the time I installed Folding at home, could that have anything to do with it?
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: did u get text???
<Invisionfree> !ask | Mudassar
<ubotu> Mudassar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mudassar> oh
<Mudassar> ok
<Antkin> drK_avNgr I run Firefox without any problems
<legon> I run fsck and now my computer runs a test everytime a reboot, and says something is wrong, so it's reboots in a loop :-/
<drK_avNgr> kurtis: not entirely sure, I've run out of options for ya, sorry mate.
<PriceChild> Invisionfree: if you install the plugin, yes.
<kurtis> drK_avNgr, bummer, thanks for tryn' anyway
<PriceChild> Invisionfree: 'if' you want to use the plugin.
<Mudassar> I am using Ubuntu where my headphone has very low volume, Loudspeakers work well..
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: are you there??
<Invisionfree> PriceChild: about:plugins is telling me it's there already though..
<Mugen08> after every 2 hours(or so) the sound goes off on my comp. it comes back after restart.. anyone!!!please
<PriceChild> Invisionfree: believe that then :)
<simplexio> Mugen08: does dmesg tell you anything
<Invisionfree> And indeed it works, even if I had to install twice .. I messed up the sun-java6-bin because I hit enter in here just as it popped up..
<Mudassar> hello
<Mudassar> will some body tell me how to increase the volume of my headphones in ubuntu ?
<Antkin> Mudassar Hello
<decay> nickrud: could i have the drivers you used?
<Mugen08> simplexion: the dmesg is fine
<Mudassar> Hello Antkin
<Mudassar> please help me regarding my problem
<Invisionfree> !sound | Mudassar
<ubotu> Mudassar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mugen08> simplexion: the test  performed on the system for sound works, but media files dont play at all!!
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: ARe you there?????
<Antkin> Mudassar What help do you need?
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: Hello?
<drK_avNgr> Anyone have any luck with re-installed Flash on Firefox to get it to work properly?
<Invisionfree> Is your volume up, Mugen08?
<drK_avNgr> reinstalling*
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: sure
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: are you there????
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: Hello?
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: heelllloooo?
<kaens_> empty_tin_can: is it safe to assume realmerx is not there yet?
<Mugen08> simplexion: yes. its up
<drK_avNgr> I'm sorry if I'm being impatient.
<nickrud> decay: I don't think my firmware will work, since it's rev 1. But, I'll tar up the *fw , you'll put them in /lib/firmware
<matthias_> hi can nayone help me get firestarter to startup automatically at startup ...
<Mugen08> simplexion: alsamixer is showing the sound levels fine
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: a simple reinstall should do the trick
<Antkin> Mudasser plase ask you question
<empty_tin_can> kaens: i really need to speak to realmerx, ive just spent the entire afternoon explaining something to him, i dont want to have to start again
<Invisionfree> Antkin: He has.
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: I have the flash player from ubuntu-restricted-extras, is there an issue with it?
<drK_avNgr> flashplugin-nonfree
<Greyhound|NB> how can I get the latest xchat?
<decay> nickrud: thank you =]
<cmdbbq> i have an s video port, for tv out, but just plugging it in does nothing is there a way to tell if ubuntu has recognized my s video port?
<kaens_> empty_tin_can: oh. that sucks.
<mitja> hello
<simplexio> Mugen08: its simplexio not +n irssi wont hilight. i dont notice
<Mudassar> how can I increase the volume of my headphone in ubuntu
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: there was an issue; if you are still experiencing that issue then try the reinstall ;]
<mitja> how are you
<drK_avNgr> Gotcha.
<Antkin> mitja Hello
<brobostigon> Mudassar: run alsamixer in terminal
<simplexio> Mugen08: so dmesg dosen't say anything, alssamixer says that sound level are good
<empty_tin_can> i think im going to cry...
<cmdbbq> i am going to try something i will be back if it fails
<mitja> ok
<empty_tin_can> *weeping with frustration*
<Mugen08> simplexion: yes. !!
<Antkin> mitja Do you have a problem?
<matthias_> helllo nobody usaes firestarter ...
<Mudassar> I m new to Ubuntu, how to run alsamixer in terminal ?
<bazhang> empty_tin_can: perhaps a time out would help--why not come back later?
<empty_tin_can> *can someone please tell me, how i add users to proftpd, or is it new policy in ubuntu to be as unhelpful as possible*
<bazhang> Mudassar: just type alsamixer
<simplexio> Mugen08: does restarting player help ?
<Mudassar> ok let me try
<slugz_> how do you copy folders in sftp?
<Mudassar> in su account ?
<brobostigon> Mudassar: look for terminal in your apps menu, then run terminal, then type alsamixer into the prompt you get
<empty_tin_can> *it would be nice to get ftp working to start with!!!!!!*
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Seems to be working better for the moment, you're the man.
<Mudassar> yes something has opened.
<empty_tin_can> *i probably would if people here would take 3 seconds out of their life to give me one command*
<Mugen08> simplexion: only restarting the system works... nothing else.. other players, same player,, notihng else!!
<simplexio> empty_tin_can: if someone know and notices what you ask they answer,
<empty_tin_can> *oh ffs*
<amenado> empty_tin_can-> have you even tried any of the tutorials?
<bazhang> http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html empty_tin_can
<simplexio> empty_tin_can: and use scp, its much more secure, if i remember correctly ftp sends password as plian text
<empty_tin_can> yes
<brobostigon> amenado: which tutorials??
<kaens_> empty_tin_can: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<Mugen08> simplexion: what do you say?
<matthias_> okey bye
<Antkin> Does anyone need help with dual booting?
<empty_tin_can> i dont want a tutoiral though, all i need  is how to add proftpd users so i can use ftp to chmod some files tso i can add packages ot my forum *weeping*
<amenado> brobostigon-> learning how to use proftp
<empty_tin_can> *i need help with ftpd
<simplexio> Mugen08: i have no idea, you could allways try updatre alsa drivers, so update kernel
<bazhang> empty_tin_can: honestly; we have given you the links that tell you exactly how to do that--read them please and stop weeping here
<brobostigon> amenado: sorry,ok, i got the wrong thing,
<empty_tin_can> *i think am going to break the computer keyboard over my head in a minute*
<legon> I run fsck and now my computer runs a test everytime a reboot, and says something is wrong, so it's reboots in a loop :-/
<Mugen08> simplexion: will try that.. thanks
<Mudassar> in alsamixer volume is at maximum, but in my headphones voice is so low
<Mudassar> plz help
<lcuk> Mudassar, could it be a problem with the headphones themselves?
<kaens_> empty_tin_can: the link provided includes info on how to add users to proftpd. info that is too long for irc pastes. read the links given to you.
<empty_tin_can> i find it very hard to belive that all 12k users on here have no idea how to add proftpd users
<Mudassar> no, in windows, they are working fine
<amenado> empty_tin_can-> you dont want to learn from tutorials?
<fabio_> what volume ?
<empty_tin_can> cos all i want i one command
<Starnestommy> empty_tin_can: you have to edit a config file, i think
<empty_tin_can> one litttle command
<Mudassar> volume of headphones
<bazhang> !coc > empty_tin_can read the pm from the bot please
<Starnestommy> editing a config file isn't ahat hard
<Starnestommy> *that
<amenado> empty_tin_can-> all is read and follow the tutorials
<alemar> any idea why i get very low performance with wine applications and games(3d/2d) tnks in advance
<kaens_> empty_tin_can: it's not a "one command" type of process.
<simplexio> empty_tin_can: google howto add user to proftpd, first link gives answer. and conrats you are firrst who get into my ignore list
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: well I only am volunteer here :)
<bazhang> alemar: you really should check the appdb for wine for that
<fabio_> try Master
<empty_tin_can> i did google it
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: so I answer when I can
<empty_tin_can> fine
<lcuk> empty_tin_can, people in here have their own problems, i cant believe you expect everyone to drop everything and jump higher when i have seen numerous people give you pointers to the correct information.  all you haveto do is read a little and learn for yourself.
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: I have life too :)
<malocite> hey, I have a weird slowdown problem when I try to click on the shutdown button.  The computer locks up for about 90 seconds before bringing up the dialogue box, any ideas?
<Mudassar> my problem is not solved
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i though u had logged thats all
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: I am checking your pastebin right now
<_sluimers_> Hi can someone help me with a fserve / port forwarding problem? or should I ask somewhere else?
<simplexio> Mudassar: you sure that you have sound source volume up too
<Mudassar> yes
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i spent an afternoon explaining the problem to you, then i tought u had logged off, you will understand how frsutrating that would have been :)
<Mudassar> I have maximized all the volumes
<lcuk> _sluimers_, just ask away politely im sure if someone knows they will give a pointer
<Impy^> Hi my friend's trying to install ubuntu but his keyboard and mouse don't work and they're not usb ones he's tried the livecd and the alternative text one but he gets the same problem with both any ideas?
<_sluimers_> I beleive the fserve doesn't work due to my firewalls
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/From_beginning_to_end_ProFTPD empty_tin_can
<amenado> malocite-> it tries to shutdown different services, sometimes some services are difficult..like network, daemons that keep respawning...etc
<_sluimers_> on desktop and router
<_sluimers_> I mean wireless modem
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: you ftp server does not seem to be running
<ironcladlou> is there a MacOS "Expose" like feature in Ubuntu 7.10 with the "Desktop Effects" feature enabled?
<fabio_> Try using different phones
<bazhang> scale ironcladlou
<nickrud> ironcladlou: in ccsm , expo plugin
<amenado> Impy^-> is your friend you?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: try to sudo netstat -pnl | grep 21 just in case
<Antkin> Does anyone know why Ubuntu stalls at a restart only shut down works?
<ironcladlou> nickrud: ccsm?
<Impy^> nope my friend is not me :o
<malocite> amenado: but its slow before the dialogue box comes up, once I can click shutdown its nice and fast, and normal, its just clicking on the red button to bring up that menu causes it to freeze :)
<ironcladlou> bazhan: scale?
<simplexio> _sluimers_: http://www.hackorama.com/network/portfwd.shtml
<ironcladlou> Is there a hotkey for it, or what?
<nickrud> ironcladlou: install compizconfig-settings-manager (we say ccsm for ease)  and it'll be under system->prefs->advanced desktop
<bazhang> !ccsm > ironcladlou read the pm from the bot please
<amenado> malocite-> what is your goal? to shutdown ?
<Mudassar> I have opened Wine configuration, it seems that some default driver is selected it is showing error when I test the sound using it
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: youre there?
<ironcladlou> ah ha!
<ironcladlou> thanks, you guys
<malocite> amenado: Or to lock screen, or logout etc
<nickrud> ironcladlou: and super-e (windows key-e)
<bazhang> np
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: yesh
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: try to ls /etc/init.d/proftpd
<amenado> Antkin-> it tries to shutdown different services, sometimes some services are difficult..like network, daemons that keep respawning...etc
<ironcladlou> nickrud: woah, awesome. thanks.
<simplexio> _sluimers_: actualy that wasnt so good one.
<malocite> amenado: Usually if I wanna shut down I just ctrl alt f2 and do a sudo shutdown now :)
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: what will that do?
<amenado> malocite it is wise to do a sync; sync; sync; before shutting down
<Starnestommy> empty_tin_can: I think it'll check for proftpd's startup script
<oxigen> hi where is channel for ubuntu 8.04?
<bluefox83> ok, i accidentally deleted my main taskbar, how the heck do i bring it back?
<malocite> amenado: whats that?
<empty_tin_can> ok
<nickrud> oxigen: #ubuntu+1
<simplexio> oxigen: #ubuntu+1
<amenado> malocite  glad yo asked,  man sync
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: do i just run it in terminal
<oxigen> nickrud, simplexio: thanks!
<malocite> amenado: I shall read :)
<D-Unit> yo i have virtualbox .deb for feisty but wen i istall it searches for dependencies...how can i pre-search them and have them for a feisty comp that has no internet?
<nickrud> !resetpanels | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Antkin> amenado I have a network of five computers this problem is only on one
<malocite> amenado: is that what you do when you get that CANNOT OPEN FILES error in gnome?
<amenado> malocite do for what?
<malocite> amenado: too many open files, or handles or something like that
<amenado> malocite if you run out of file handles it can happen..
<Mudassar> still my headphones' volume is so low
<empty_tin_can> realmerx are you there?
<Mudassar> please help
<bluefox83> that completely removed ALL my taskbars!
<fabio_> Mudassar what about your speaks ?
<amenado> Antkin-> some drivers dont work nicely.just quirks sometimes
<nickrud> D-Unit: you want to look into apt-zip , it will create a script you can move to another machine to download all deps
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i ran the command and i got this in greeen: etc/init.d/proftpd
<Mudassar> they are fine
<fabio_> so this is due to your headphones
<bluefox83> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<malocite> amenado: Hmph, something new that I have learned :)  thanks I love ubuntu, I am always learning something. Ive been at it since Summer of 07 :)
<Mudassar> in my laptop ... speakers work fine...
<bluefox83> !taskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> dangit!
<Mudassar> headphones work fine in windows
<_sluimers_> simplexio, thanks, but I have firehol, plus a firewall on my modem
<fabio_> by the way what sound card do you have ? (lspci)
<_sluimers_> simplexio, not bastille
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i ran the command and i got this in greeen: etc/init.d/proftpd
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i ran the command and i got this in greeen: etc/init.d/proftpd
<amenado> malocite thats what make linux users life interesting.. like the fortune cookie say..may you live and exciting life...hehe
<nickrud> bluefox83: taskbar, you mean the row of window listings on the bottom taskbar?
<Mudassar> how can I see the sound card ?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Anyone have any recent experience with how to get key bindings tow work with icewm?
<ironcladlou> nickrud: I see that the "Scale" plugin is enabled, but what is the hotkey for the Expose-clone switcher?
<Mudassar> from terminal, I m new to linux
<simplexio> _sluimers_: if you have firewall in linux its iptables, it may have gui names firestarter or something else
<Antkin> Mudassar Do you have a sound card or is it a chip?
<nickrud> ironcladlou: you need to enable the expo plugin. then super-e
<goldenfox> Mudassar, System > Preference > Sound
<D-Unit> nickrud, is apt-zip a program?
<Mudassar> ok
<malocite> amenado: Thanks, I just re-installed gutsy, for some reason it was getting extremely slow, now I don't see emerald theme manager, and I can't remember how to install the ati drives :)  Groan
<nickrud> D-Unit: it's a package
<jlulian38> how can I get a Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD to use the most up to date repositories?
<nickrud> jlulian38: you can't
<jlulian38> D=
<jlulian38> what
<simplexio> _sluimers_: ans not enought info to help more
<SeanInSeattle> Anyone??? Bueler?  :)  Does anyone have any recent experience with how to get key bindings tow work with icewm?
<bits> apt-get install <package-name> installs package, right?
<empty_tin_can> im  away for dinner now
<amenado> malocite-> when you observe things are slowing down, type top  and see which process uses the cpu the most,
<empty_tin_can> brb soon
<ironcladlou> nickrud: Ah. Maybe it's been working all along and I just didn't realize it. When I hit super-e, it gives me an expose-like thing for all virtual desktops
<nickrud> jlulian38: for running live, that is. For install, it will automatically
<ironcladlou> nickrud: i expected it to just scale out the windows for the current desktop
<bits> (just proofing a script)
<ironcladlou> nickrud: but this makes sense
<Estesark> What's the aptitude command to remove all unrequired packages?
<jlulian38> I need to get some utilities for saving my data(Lua) am I going to have to compile it or something >:(
<bits> Estesark: unrequired?
<nickrud> Estesark: sudo apt-get autoremove
<danand> bits - you'll need to sudo apt-get install packagename
<amenado> Estesark-> try   sudo apt-get clean  or autoclean ?
<ironcladlou> nickrud: where are all these hotkeys documented?
<bits> danand thanks
<_sluimers_> simplexio, hmmm..... what info do you need?
<Estesark> Autoremove rings a bell...
<Estesark> Thanks guys.
<nickrud> ironcladlou: in ccsm , each plugin has an actions tab. Only place I know
<Impy^> Hi my friend's trying to install ubuntu but his keyboard and mouse don't work and they're not usb ones he's tried the livecd and the alternative text one but he gets the same problem with both any ideas?
<danand> Estesark - use apt - apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> ironcladlou: there is a really great channel for that : #compiz-fusion ;]
<bits> k, and apt command to update all headers?
<ironcladlou> nickrud: i'll poke around, then
<Mudassar> in Device: Realtek ACL 861 (OSS Mixer) and HDA ATI SB (alsa mixer) are mensioned...
<ironcladlou> bazhang: i'll keep that in mind for future reference :) thanks for the help!
<amenado> Impy^-> perhaps the connector in the back is bad ? can he access the bios?
 * nickrud feels kicked around by bazhang ;(-P
<_sluimers_> simplexio, oh I use firehol for a webfilter if that's info worthy
<D-Unit> nickrud, thanks alot but just another question, does this mean i can install ANYTHING without internet?? like wine, virtualbox, mp3 codecs, etc?
<bits> which file holds the apt-get sources list?
<danand> bits - if you mean update the list of available packages then the command is sudo apt-get update
<simplexio> _sluimers_: i assume that you have linux router which accts NAT, (no idea howto you need configure your modem) http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73 that gives iptables commd, first one. you need just to figure right -i eth0 or eth1 usually and --to address right
<Starnestommy> bits: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bits> danand thanks x2
<bits> Starnestommy: thanks
<danand> bits  - /etc/apt/sources.list :D - np
<nickrud> D-Unit: yes
<amenado> D-Unit-> well if it requires download and you dont have access, then no!
<MrKeuner> hi, are there ubuntu mobile capable phones already?
<simplexio> _sluimers_: no idea what firehol is, i assume that it is iptables frontend.
<Mudassar> I think sound card is not detect properly
<D-Unit> amenado, then wats the whole point of apt-zip?
<Mudassar> some default sound driver is working with it
<donato> hello
<bits> k last apt question - apt-get and apt-rem ?
<amenado> D-Unit i have not used it..let me check
<bits> (what's remove command?
<malocite> amenado: Actually, I went all through that and nothing seemed to be unusual, the whole system was just always sluggish.... I'm hoping to pay closer attention this time around
<Starnestommy> bits: apt-get remove
<bits> lol Starnestommy; reps
<amenado> D-Unit no entry for apt-zip
<Mudassar> please some body help me
<Squawk> bits, probably apt-get --rmove, but man apt-get
<_sluimers_> simplexio, well thanks for your help, I don't get the whole iptables thing though, it looks like a nightmare to understand
<ripper666> how do i enable dependencys using dpkg
<D-Unit> amenado, ya...go to synaptic and ull find it (in gutsy)
<Squawk> _sluimers_, iptables is easy once you get hte basics, and a pig until you do
<Impy^> amenado i think he can access the bios he;'s gone offline atm he's trying a few other things
<amenado> D-Unit i dont have it installed..i dont believe i needed it
 * bits sends thanks around to Starnestommy and danand
<Coded1> im in the planing phase of putting together a Ubuntu HTPC but I want to know what kind of hardware I should be looking at
<simplexio> _sluimers_: it's just cmdline version
<Mudassar> hello, please somebody help me
<amenado> Impy^-> thats the first thing I would asked him to test
<Coded1> is there a benchmark site that can help me out ?
<Coded1> i want to beable to handle 1080p with out problems
<Darkmystere> Can some one please help me i cant connect to internet at ALL in Ubuntu i use Wicd...
<KEB1> reboot: wenigstens low graphik
<Impy^> amenado what would he do when he's in the bios then?
<_sluimers_> hmmm... and where would I need to put these lines, firehol.conf?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you seem to come back here often with network problem...you ever write down the steps we tell you? hehe
<amenado> Impy^-> well for one, he can use his keyboard to get into bios..so keyboard is working right?
<legon> How do I completely disable hibernation? I'm stuck in a reboot failure because of f*cked up hibernation
<Impy^> yeah
<_sluimers_> where can I show screenshots?
<Impy^> his keyboard works normaly onthe other os :o
<legon> I pressed the wrong button :) hate hibernation
<amenado> _sluimers_-> what is it? can you paste it in pastebin? it may just be iptables rulez
<_sluimers_> of my problem?
<Darkmystere> i have an Atheros AR5006EG And here's my lspci -v :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58146/
<goldenfox> _sluimers_, try imageshack.us
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! I want to remove and delete a module but modprobe says it is in use... what to do??
<Darkmystere> amenado, Well yea i do and it fixes it now Wicd acts like its connected but when i open firefox says Problem Loading page..
<danand> D-Unit - apt-zip can be used on a machine with internet access to retrieve packages and their dependacies for machines with no internet access.
<goldenfox> is there any patch now to the ATI display problem?
<Darkmystere> Amenado, Opera Same thing and Ping doesnt work..even iwconfig tells me im connected..
<Darkmystere> amenado, And ifconfig...
<jgod> Help!  My task bar and icons are gone, all I can do is Alt F2 to bring up programs
<Botor> I want to install another OS along with Ubuntu, but I want it completely hidden and encrypted, is this possible?
<Mugen08> where are the lyrics saved by amarok
<jgod> how can i get my desktop back
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to "hotplug" a laptop display without Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<Squawk> Darkmystere, as risk of jumping in without seeing the rest of your problem, do you have a "route"?
<bazhang> ConstyXIV: sounds risky
<D-Unit> danand, ya well thats wat i need...cuz i have internet on this comp but not on the other one but...do the comps have to be connected or can i just transger it using like a usb flash drive or sumtin?
<Sjimmie> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sjimmie> ConstyXIV: that was for you :)
<Mudassar> I think my problem will not be solved here
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: look into /etc/rc.d/init.d
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you remember what things to check -- correct?
<bits> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mudassar> I have to leave :(
<Squawk> !ask | Mudassar
<ConstyXIV> Sjimmie: i meant w/o restarting x
<ubotu> Mudassar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Darkmystere> squawk,amenado  iwconfig....lspci -v
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: sorry /etc/init.d I mean
<Darkmystere> squawk, huh?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> and what do they tell you?
<Mudassar> my headphone are so low in volume in ubuntu
<Botor> please help me
<Mudassar> plz help
<bits> www.pastebin.ca is down?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: and look can you see anything like proftpd there
<Darkmystere> amenado, its connected..
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you forgot to test with ping?
<bits> or am i lol?
<Mudassar> can some body talk to me in private to solve my problem ?
<Squawk> Darkmystere, from the posts I have seen your wifi card seems to be working, and has connected to a network, you have an ip address, but cant connect, right? if so, try "route add default gw ip.of.your.gateway"
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: this is the init script for proftpd and you can use to start the ftp server
<Botor> is there a way to install one more OS but completely hidden and encrypted?
<Darkmystere> amenado, i ping it said unknown host
<brobostigon> Mudassar: open a mixer and turn up the volume
<akv> anyone else having problems with some python packages after todays upgrade?
<Mudassar> it is at max position
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: do u just double click it?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: you can look also what files proftpd package contains by doing dpkg -L proftpd
<amenado> Darkmystere-> and from what you have written down notes, how you then resolve (hint) if unknown host?
<Mudassar> Brobostigon: can you talk to me in private ?
<chuy_max> !xaamp
<danand> D-Unit - not too sure.... i know what that package is used for... just never used it :). I would presume that the packages could all be moved over using a usb pen drive, cd, or whatever is easiest,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xaamp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wespe> hey there, is it possible to install xubuntu directly from a ftp server, so that I only need to burn a small-sized install-CD?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: no go to command line
<chuy_max> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<realmerx> cd /etc/init.d
<realmerx> ./proftpd start
<chuy_max> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> Mudassar: i dont know much abut sound, so i cant reallt help.
<Darkmystere> amenado, not connected..
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: thanks, im going to eatr now
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: bye brb
<bits> chuy_max: stop torturing the poor bot
<nickrud> !lamp > chuy_max (see pm)
<D-Unit> danand, k, if thats the case then this program is a miracle :)
<Darkmystere> amenado, ive also tried other non-secured networks besides my real network..
<amenado> Darkmystere-> come on, look at your notes....if a www.google.com can not be resolved...you look in where?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: I really think that you should google little more than you do right now :)
<Darkmystere> amenado, Err....im dead :D
<kerik> hey guys....anybody who can tell me the name of a good Java package?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you really have to write down notes..
<Seb962> Hey guys thanks a lot for all the support!! I'm out for today, thanks a lot.
<simplexio> realmerx: first hit tells answer to his question, he just dosent want to read it
<chuy_max> oh, that was it, ty nickrud :)
<simplexio> realmerx: i told it long time ago
<ScarredInside7> hello
<Darkmystere> amenado, lol i usualy gedit em..
<nickrud> kerik: pete's coffee
<brobostigon> !java | kerik
<Squawk> !someone | Mudassar
<ubotu> kerik: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ubotu> Mudassar: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<Impy^> amenado he can get into bios
<Darkmystere> But cause of something new those where lost..
<amenado> Darkmystere-> /etc/resolv.conf  is one thing you have to check
<amenado> Darkmystere-> write these down will you..
<bits> what package should I look into if I want to extract text from email files on a remote IMAP server and parse them with scripts?
<Mudassar> Please help me to increase the volume of my headphone in ubunut. It is already at full volume but voice is so low
<flats> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<amenado> Impy^-> so what have we established?
<flats> hehe sorry thought I was in termonal
<Psycd> bazhang is legend...  thanks for the help dude...
<Psycd> catch ya all later
<Impy^> his keyboard works :o
<Mugen08> where are the lyrics saved by amarok???
<bazhang> cya Psycd ;]
<Impy^> amenado his keyboard works? :o
<danand> D-Unit - think you may have to put all the files you download in the /var/cache/apt/archives folder. i think apt checks there first for packages you want before trying to download from the internet. Thats just a guess though... check what the man page or docs suggest for apt-zip.
<kerik> nickrud, can you tell me how to install?
<amenado> Impy^-> okay..so now time to use the liveCD or alternate..if he can select from the menu, it works eh?
<ScarredInside7> okay how do I get help here
<nickrud> kerik: a joke, pete's sells great packages of coffee ;)
<x89x> can anone help me with sound problems ?
<bits> ScarredInside7: you ask
<kerik> nickrud, lol....bloody hell...I'm too slow :D
<ScarredInside7> thanks
<x89x>  i have a sblive 5.1 card. I am not getting sound output
<simplexio> Mugen08: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/GoogLyrics?content=73850 , dont know if that helps
<nickrud> kerik: how do you intend to use java? just to run apps, or develop?
<x89x> nicrud : Can you help ?
<kerik> nickrud, primarily to use with apps....
<Impy^> amenado the keyboard works on the initial menu but just stops working on the next one :o
<amenado> Impy^-> umm..what kind of pc he's got? or you got?
<nickrud> kerik: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin  (plugin for 32bit ubuntu firefox plugin)
<ScarredInside7> okay can someone please tell me how to get Net Objects' Fusion 9 to run/install in Ubuntu??
<nickrud> x89x: I know practially nothing about sound, sorry
<Darkmystere> amenado,ok err i did check it...
<Mudassar> I have to leave... :(
<Antkin> kerik Please do not swear on any forum
<bits> want to parse email files taken from remote IMAP server and reply to them... missing good program for it...
<x89x> :( can anyone help me with soun dissues ?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> and?
<Mudassar> problem not solved ... :( leaving...
<Mudassar> bye all
<Impy^> he said amd x2  1gb pcie gfx geforce
<bits> x89x: be more specific?
<Impy^> amenado he said amd x2  1gb pcie gfx geforce
<Mugen08> simplexio: thaankyou again!!
<x89x> i have SB Live 5.1 card
<simplexio> Mugen08: it helped ?
<Darkmystere> amenado, it says  search gateway.2wire.net *next line* nameserver 192.168.1.254
<amenado> Darkmystere->  can you ping this 213.254.204.197
<x89x> i tried to change drvice by double clicking the volume iocon and choosing SB LIVE from the FILE -> DEvices menu
<ScarredInside7> oh well no answer.....
<Darkmystere> amenado, im on backtrack...
<ScarredInside7> seeya
<kerik> nickrud, hmm...it says that the resource is temporarily unavailable...
<amenado> Impy^-> thats fairly recent system so it is capable.. did he wait long enuff for things to work with liveCD sometimes it can take as much as 10minutes
<bits> not familiar with the card x89x
<Antkin> ScarredInside7 I am a Net Objects 10 user it is a Windows Program, have you tried running it in wine?
<bits> Antkin: he left
<amenado> Darkmystere-> what is a backtrack?  just ping  213.254.204.197
<nickrud> kerik: hm. Might be your repo. You can try another (system->admin->software sources, download from button
<x89x> but i get output from my onloard card with a shrill sound at the background .... bits
<Antkin> Yes just missed him
<visof> hello
<Antkin> visof Welcome
<visof> how can i move folder ?
<Starnestommy> visof: mv folder new-folder
<visof> what is the command?
<bits> x89x: told you, i'm not familiar with the card and it's settings. don't think I can help you with this one
<kerik> nickrud, should I add repos?
<bits> *its
<visof> sudo mv filename new location ?
<Starnestommy> visof: yes
<Darkmystere> amenado, its a linux distro because ubuntu internet doesnt even work...well its pinging it..
<x89x> and bits is it possible to change the device from the terminal ?
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool.
<nickrud> !gutsysources | kerik (make sure you have all these)
<ubotu> kerik (make sure you have all these): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<danand> x89x - first check your sound card has the required drivers/modules installed . SB cards use the emu10k driver. Type lsmod | grep emu in a terminal and see if you get any output
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<amenado> Darkmystere-> come again? ubuntu internet doesnt even work?
<visof> Stranestommy for Directory?
<Starnestommy> visof: yes
<x89x> danand yes i get a long list
<visof> ok
<visof> thanks
<visof> bye
<Darkmystere> amenado, i couldnt be on irc if i was on ubuntu it acts like its connected but its not
<Cew27> hi can anyone help me urgently, i need to set open office to make the forst letter of a sentance a capital automatically
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you just dont have your setup correct..we worked this out a few times already
<Darkmystere> amenado, says Host unreachable
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<Darkmystere> amenado, maybe i dont have dhcpd
<amenado> Darkmystere-> you were able to ping and now it is host unreachable?
<danand> x89x - ok - do you have alsa and alsa-utils installed? type dpkg-query -s alsa and dpkg-query -s alsa-utils. there should be a line in the output telling you if those packages are installed
<amenado> Darkmystere-> its your route table thats not filled right..
<Darkmystere> amenado, Im not in Ubuntu im in another installed linux distro
<kerik> nickrud, thanks alot mate!
<Cew27> hi can anyone help me urgently, i need to set open office to make the first letter of a sentence a capital automatically
<x89x> danand Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available.
<nickrud> kerik: yw
<Antkin> visof Do you have a question?
<amenado> Darkmystere-> but we are ubuntu, you tried that other linux distro help line?
<danand> x89x - try alsa-base instead of alsa and see if that turns up anything
<Starnestommy> Cew27: try asking in #openoffice.org
<amenado> Darkmystere-> i have to do stuff right now, be back in 30  minutes, if you can wait..
<Darkmystere> amenado, your not listning im trying to fix my ubuntu internet but the only way i could be typing this is that im in another distro to try and get help for ubuntu
<Squawk> Darkmystere, did you try my routing suggestion?
<Darkmystere> amenado,Squawk, how do i do that..
<x89x> Package: alsa-base
<x89x> Status: install ok installed
<Cew27> Starnestommy: thanks
<roffles> Guys, im having a rough time recovering my password in ubuntu forums. I Go to tht lost password recovery form and enter my email address. I then recieve the username in my inbox and click the link to reset my password. But I dont get an email response w/ my password, any ideas?
<danand> x89x - ok, how about alsa-utils
<Squawk> Darkmystere, from a command prompt you just type "route add default gw ip.of.your.router". If you are connected to your wireless network, have an ip address and nothing else seems to be ammis, all I can suggest is the gateway
<lonran> is there any way to convert a one slide per sheet pdf into a four slides per sheet pdf?
<x89x> Package: alsa-base
<x89x> Status: install ok installed
<x89x> oops
<Copies> Im trying to run eclipse on ubuntu atm but it says I dont have java installed. ALthough im terminal java -version i get v1.5.0. What to do ?
<x89x> Package: alsa-base
<x89x> Status: install ok installed
<x89x> Package: alsa-utils
<x89x> Status: install ok installed
<x89x> asla-utils gives that message
<abowen> I have a question about upgrading to U7.10 via update manager
<Darkmystere> Squawk, ok switching to Ubuntu to try it out
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<v3rtigo> hi
<Squawk> Darkmystere, make sure you router is set in /etc/resolv.conf too
<abowen> if I upgrade via update manager, will I loose my current aps, setting, etc?
<Squawk> Darkmystere, the ip address of your router I mean
<x89x> danand
<Antkin> Any Boinc Manger users here?
<danand> x89x - ;) - ok. try typing the following cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio. you should hear a load of static. press ctrl+c to stop it if you do
<Darkmystere> Squawk, ok brb i tried copying my backtrack /ect/resolv.conf to the one in ubuntu because backtrack's internet is working brb
<_sluimers_> okay, I have the imageson imageshack now, 1. my problem -> http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2ev6.png
<Antkin> v3rtigo Welcome
<Starnestommy> abowen: most likely, you'll still have that stuff after you update
<dskid808> on a live usb with persistent changes, can I update it?
<_sluimers_> 2. my firewall -> http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ot9.png
<x89x> danand no sound
<_sluimers_> 3. my wireless modem -> http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsn8.png
<_sluimers_> that's it
<abowen> Starnestommy: Ok, I lost the use of my eth port, and am afraid I will not be able to config my wireless (as I will not have use of synaptic, etc)
<danand> x89x - ok check you are a member of the audio group - type groups in a terminal - you should see a long list with audio as one of the entries
<x89x> danand : cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audi
<_sluimers_> anyone?
<x89x> danand : x89x adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<D-Unit> i have a dial-up modem and i want it to work thru virtual xp...how do i make the virtual comp see the modem?
<simplexio> _sluimers_: add those 2 iptbales commadn after that first one in your conf
<danand> x89x - that should have been cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio. but your a member of the audio group at least :)
<_sluimers_> which ones,the ones you gave me?
<_sluimers_> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.50:80
<_sluimers_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 80 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT?
<Antkin> sluimers Do you have a question?
<x89x> danand : still no sound
<simplexio> D-Unit: usb?
<vi390> does someone know about XDMCP, and that there is a mode, where The Login Screen only allows to Login to XDMCP Sessions ???
<Pelo> nickrud, still around ? getting issues with that fstab line,  owner is jean but group is root and it is causing me trouble
<shitbreak> This question might be a little stupid, but how to unrar .rar file?
<D-Unit> simplexio, no its a pci
<_sluimers_> Antkin, yes
<_sluimers_> I cannot fserve
<Rawrakitten> Anyone here know the apt-get install name for the opengl library and freetype dev files?
<Greyhound|NB> I've enabled the restricted ATI drivers on ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD, but now it asks for a restart (which is obviously useless since I'm on the LiveCD).. is there any way I can "restart" without actually restarting? :-s
<nickrud> Pelo: you can change the group to jean as well,  gid=jean
<simplexio> _sluimers_: both if recall right. offcourse you need chane -i to right and -to
<vi390> I Need the File, where this XDMCP Is configured to sho up after Boot
<danand> x89x - type alsamixer in a terminal - go through each of the settings making sure they are enabled. if external amplifier or something similar is enabled you need to disable that
<bits> shitbreak: tell me too when you get an answer
<firewing1> I'd like to package something for the Ubuntu repositories, I read something about mentorship - Am I in the right channel?
<dskid808> can I update live cd persistent install?
<shitbreak> bits: lol
<Pelo> nickrud, tanks , let me try it out
<Antkin> sluimers can you give more detail?
<simplexio> D-Unit: then no idea. i have used only usb with Vbox
<shitbreak> isn't there a package unrar?
<bits> shitbreak: there is supposedly a package called unrar but my reading seems to imply that it's picky and won't unrar all rar types
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<pawel_56> bits, use rar e name.rar
<Starnestommy> I think there's also unrar-nonfree
<shitbreak> =/
<nickrud> !language | shitbreak (change your nick)
<D-Unit> simplexio, in that case, how do i get virtualbox to see my external usb 250 gb hard drive?
<ubotu> shitbreak (change your nick): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bits> pawel_56: you must be joking
<x89x> danand : How do i eanble. so look different
<x89x> some
<Greyhound|NB> I've enabled the restricted ATI drivers on ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD, but now it asks for a restart (which is obviously useless since I'm on the LiveCD).. is there any way I can "restart" without actually restarting? :-s
<x89x> like they dont have that mute option and some dont have that long volume bar
<simplexio> D-Unit: you need that binaty only .deb from vbox home
<pawel_56> bits why ^^?
<_sluimers_> simplexio, I get an error when doing that
<D-Unit> binary*?
<giany911> guys i used  sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config to reconfigure my fonts .. well that only made them worse, what do i need to do to get them to look the ."normal way "
<simplexio> D-Unit: it's free for home use
<bits> Greyhound|NB: ctl+alt+bckspace
<D-Unit> simplexio, binary*?
<bits> pawel_56: is rar pre-packaged in ubuntu?
<D-Unit> simplexio, so for usb hd detection i need to download a .deb?
<pawel_56> bits no
<simplexio> D-Unit: there's two vbox .deb, one from repo vbox-ose wich is open source and one closed source wich you get from vbox home page
<bits> so what package is it pawel_56
<D-Unit> do i have the open source vbox?
<pawel_56> bits you can install rar package
<D-Unit> how do i check?
<simplexio> D-Unit: da. and after that you need to tell in settings that you want your usb forwarded to virtual env
<_sluimers_> simplexio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5205/
<danand> x89x - if something is muted you can toggle on and off with the m key. try the up and down arrows too.
<bits> pawel_56: and this package works with any rar file (i understand that unrar doesn't)
<simplexio> D-Unit: how did you intall vbox ?
<Starnestommy> D-Unit: is the package virtualbox-ose installed?
<D-Unit> simplexio, .deb from site
<bits> virtualbox rules
<pawel_56> bits yes, it's propably the same as winrar
<D-Unit> Starnestommy, i can chek using synaptic?
<D-Unit> all i did was dl a .deb from site
<Starnestommy> D-Unit: yes
<simplexio> _sluimers_: then no idea
<_sluimers_> okay
<_sluimers_> Antkin, maybe you can help then
<simplexio> _sluimers_: should work if you give those commands from cmdline
<_sluimers_> oh wait *slaps head*
<_sluimers_> let me try again
<pawel_56> bits using rar package you can compres, extract and whatever you want ;)
<simplexio> D-Unit: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<x89x> danand : all are showing a infinity like sign in green
<D-Unit> i went on about and it doesnt say ose
<_sluimers_> I put them in the conf file
<x89x> and all bars are up danand
<C0ffie> can anyone help me with installing wireless network card driver in ubuntu gusty?
<x89x> danand : heres what is on top
<bits> pawel_56: thank god for you... that was one out of two main reasons i haven't moved to linux in office
<simplexio> D-Unit: under VirtualBox Binaries not under VirtualBox Open source edition
<ndlovu> hi all. can anyone help me get compiz running on 7.10 (gutsy)? compiz gives me 'Checking for Xgl: not present' and 'No whitelisted driver found'. I have an Intel 945GM graphics card.
<x89x> Card: HDA VIA VT82xx                                                         ?
<x89x> ? Chip: Analog Devices AD1986A                                                 ?
<x89x> ? View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                ?
<x89x> ? Item: Headphone [dB gain=0.00, 0.00]
<pawel_56> bits no problem
<pawel_56> bits what's the second reason?
<simplexio> D-Unit: if not from OSE, then you start VirtualBox, select machine , settings , USB, enable usb controlelr
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<_sluimers_> simplexio, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5207/ when I do that
<danand> x89x - type asoundconf list in the terminal and see what the output is
<C0ffie> can anyone help me with installing wireless network card driver in ubuntu gusty?
<bits> pawel_56: bit more sophisticated that one.... can't seem to fool MS Windows to run in a vbox and pass activation (it's legal) and to connect transparently to LAN fileserver
 * bits scratches his head... wait - isn't that three?
<_sluimers_> okay, Antkin, maybe you can help, I'm havig a problem with people not connecting my DCC chat of my fserve
<x89x> danand :  Names of available sound cards: VT82xx Live
<nickrud> ndlovu: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<_sluimers_> I cannot choose apply, only abort
<T045T> hi all... I have a problem booting the gutsy installation disc... I only get a shell with (initramfs) in the left ...
<simplexio> _sluimers_: huoh.. -i means interface, it can be ethernet0 = eth0 or something. depends your hardware
<_sluimers_> I think this has something to do with my firewalls
<nalioth> _sluimers_: perhaps you need to visit the channel that supports your IRC client
<pawel_56> bits: sorry, but I can't help you with that
<_sluimers_> okay
<_sluimers_> I'll go there
<Antkin> sluimers I have looked at your pastebin it is out of my depth
<cottima> hello, I am having trouble installing (using netintsall), and it does not read my .  I think I have to change bios settings but not sure what they should be.
<bits> pawel_56: np rar is a big help
<danand> x89x - does that match the name of your sound card - type lspci in a terminal to list your hardware, find your sound card and see if that matches
<pawel_56> bits: ok :)
<gopp> hi
<ndlovu> nickrud, it mentions the intel 965 there, but not the 945 that I'm using
<x89x> danand : it says
<x89x> 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller
<x89x> 05:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<gopp> I am getting this error when I try to my ubuntu samba domain controller
<gopp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58154/
<gopp> I get this error The domain name gopunix might be a NetBIOS domain name.
<gopp> and Ping request could not find host gopunix. Please check the name and try again.
<gopp> why
<Botor> I have two physical drives, on the first one I have Windows, on the second I want to install Ubuntu
<Botor> which file system do I choose for the second one?
<bits> ext3 is recommended, Botor...
<foldart> Botor: ext3 (tried and true)
<Jack_Sparrow> Botor, ext3 is the most common
<simplexio> gopp: if i understand right, you need to add gobunix yo /etc/hosts with ipnumer. bacause your computer cannot resolve it
<Botor> will I be able to access ext3 from windows?
<simplexio> Botor: there is ext2 driver which work
<Jack_Sparrow> Botor, with ext2fs yes
<Botor> so should I choose ext2 or ext3 ?
<bits> Botor: why would you want to :)
<simplexio> Botor: ext3
<Botor> but you say I can only access ext2
<simplexio> Botor: ext3 is "just" journaled ext2
<Botor> from windows
<[Illegal_charact> damn... guys, where is russian community? xD
<Jack_Sparrow> Botor, While I have no issue reading from another os filesystem, I still try to avoid writing to a non-native fs
<Forbr4d3> how do i mount a usb hard drive from command line?
<simplexio> Botor: so from windows you dont get all nice features, but it works
<Botor> oh, ok
<prince_jammys> !ru | [Illegal_charact
<ubotu> [Illegal_charact: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Botor> thank you all
<bits> I want to mount a LAN fileserver directory locally in a transparent manner..... any ideas?
<[Illegal_charact> prince_jammys: big thanx!
<hspaans> bits: nfs, samba, webdav?
<simplexio> bits: ?
<danand> x89x - that looks right then ....
<Forbr4d3> i have ubuntu server edition and i am trying to hook up an external usb hard disk
<bits> hspaans: the server has a ssh and samba share
<x89x> danand : But audio give the onbaord name not sblive
<hspaans> bits: sshfs is then also an option
<simplexio> _sluimers_: i dont use any firewalls. but i run only configured services
<bits> hspaans: would you recommend it? security isn't that much of an issue but it has to be totally transparent in mounting
<hspaans> bits: then use smb
<Foxray> hi, the nvidia driver freezes my whole comp while playing an opengl fps game called nexuiz. Only way to get out if to hard reboot with reset button, this is the latest nvidia driver in envy. Is it possible to install the latest version on the nvidia on ubuntu?
<bazhang> uh oh envy
<Jack_Sparrow> Foxray, Dont use envy.. that is where many problems start
<Forbr4d3> how do i find out what the device name is once i plug it in?
 * bits shudders when he remembers ENVY
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<danand> x89x - ahh ... hold on .... i thought your paste above was part of the same thing. so your saying lspci lists _two_ audio devices - on the onboard via and the other the sblive?
<Foxray> well its not envy, sorry i meant that restricted drivers dialog
<bluefoxx_> ok, so im over at a friends place installing ubuntu onto theyr computer. one problem. my ubuntu 7.10 live cd was a prerelease and also, broken. so i used a xubuntu live cd. what packages do i install to turn xubuntu into ubuntu. and how can i purge xubuntu?
<foldart> Forbr4d3: connect the drive, then do a 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if its filesystems are listed.  If you can see what it is, mount the filesystem with 'sudo mount /dev/<partition> /mnt/<mountpoint>
<foldart> '
<ndlovu> I did 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl', but it doesn't seem to be running. any idea how I can figure out why?
<x89x> ya danand : it says
<x89x> 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller
<x89x> 05:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<x89x> 05:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)
<x89x> see audio device danand
<bits> hspaans: smbclient? is sshfs just as fast, transparent?
<bluefoxx_> !pastebin | x89x
<Jack_Sparrow> Foxray, It isnt common for a system to freeze or have those problems unless they have used automatix or envy
<ubotu> x89x: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<x89x> and card in aslamixer says  Card: HDA VIA VT82xx    danand
<hspaans> bits: within gnome? yes
<kimo_> hi
<bits> hspaans: command-line transparency.. will need to use the mount for scripting
<kimo_> plz anyone can answer me??
<harvey1> is there a synaptic package for firefox3 thats updated reasonably regularly?
<danand> x89x - ok, that would be the problem then .... we want alsa to use your sb_live card rather than the onboard one.
<Flannel> harvey1: FF3 is in Hardy
<x89x> so how do i change it danand ?
<kimo_> any one????
<hspaans> bits: then you should tell more what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> kimo_, Please stop
<Foxray> Jack_Sparrow: what is the proper way to install the nvidia driver?
<bluefoxx_> ok, so im over at a friends place installing ubuntu onto theyr computer. one problem. my ubuntu 7.10 live cd was a prerelease and also, broken. so i used a xubuntu live cd. what packages do i install to turn xubuntu into ubuntu. and how can i purge xubuntu?
<A[D]minS> Microsoft is hosting the Unix Haters Handbook  !!!! http://research.microsoft.com/~daniel/unix-haters.html
<MrKeuner> hi, are there ubuntu mobile capable phones already?
<Jack_Sparrow> Foxray, If you didnt use envy you would already know... wouldn't you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<bits> hspaans: i'm looking for a mounting method that will let me mount a shared directory on a LAN fileserver locally with complete transparency (i.e. I can cd, cp, mv to it regularily) in terminal and nautilus
<A[D]minS> opsssssssssssssss
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<A[D]minS> wrong window
<morphles> i used dosbox, it had mouse cought to its windows, then it crashed, now i cant move my mouse, can i repear this without reboot? (happend with other apps too, cat /dev/psaux not dead, i.e. shows output when i move mouse; i have usb mouse)
<harvey1> id rather not upgrade ubuntu at the moment :P theres a few firefox 3 package in gutsy, just not sure which one to pick
<Flannel> bluefoxx_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  the "remove xubuntu" bit
<bluefoxx_> whats the xubuntu equivilant to ubuntu's remote desktop session program?
<gopp> logging into the Windows XP workstation (after selecting the domain from the drop down box am I doing somthing wrong in ubuntu
<harvey1> firefox-trunk , firefox-granparadiso - firefox-3.0
<danand> x89x - try typing aplay -l and see what the output is
<gopp> !server
<bluefoxx_> Flannel: ty
<nurettin> how can i enable exif tag support in the advanced rename tool int the gnome commander.
<hspaans> bits: then you should use nfs with an automounter or go for scp
<Foxray> Jack_Sparrow: I already installed the driver like that via the restricted driver manager
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<morphles> anybody knows how to "revive" mouse pointer?
<Flannel> harvey1: the first two simply install the last one.
<x89x> danand : http://pastebin.com/d2165b856
<Jack_Sparrow> morphles, you can try this  sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<bits> hspaans - k thanks i'll need to look into it further
 * foldart notes the irony of Floodbots flooding a channel with mode changes
<morphles> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt work
<christia1> hi all
<D-Unit> simplexio, i cant select machine
<D-Unit> simplexio, does that mean i have ose?
<morphles> o guess its more with the x not the kernel, since psaux shows activity just i think x is not "hooked" on psaux
<egc> hi all...I'm trying to adjust the MinSpeed and MaxSpeed of the synaptics driver for my touchpad.  I remember that there was some command I could run that would let me try out new parameters...can anybody remind me what that command is?
<Antkin> christia1 Welcome
<christia1> does nyone no of a disk cleaner for ubuntu
<Flannel> christia1: What sort of disk cleaner?
<bluefoxx_> whats the xubuntu equivilant to ubuntu's remote desktop session program?
<x89x> danand  : waiting
<morphles> how do i click shutdown button without mouse?
<nickrud> egc: add Option "SHMConfig" "1" to xorg.conf , then use synclient
<tpp> Hi, I've been trying to get an iPod nano working (6th generation i think), I've finally managed to get it to mount using 'hfsplus', but it seems to be write-protected, gtkpod gives an error when trying to create the directory structure. My fstab line reads: "/dev/sdb3       /media/iPod     hfsplus user,noauto,umask=000 0 0", but it still doesn't work...any ideas?
<danand> x89x - cool - at least the sb_live card is listed :) .... patience i'm just checking something out...
<x89x> thanks danand  :)
<egc> nickrud: i just read thru the synaptics man page and saw that :P  Thanks, synclient was exactly what i was looking for
<foldart> morphles: ALT-F1 and then use the arrow keys to navigate the menus
<Jack_Sparrow> morphles, ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Antkin> christia1 Please  advise Disk cleaner or Data desruction?
<simplexio> bits: /last D-Unit
<nickrud> egc: obviously I read faster ;p
<morphles> alt-f1switches desktop ;)
<egc> haha, guess so
<D-Unit> simplexio, wat?
<simplexio> D-Unit: typo
<simplexio> D-Unit: you have ready virtual machine allready ?
<egc> yeah i didn't mean that sarcastically, dunno if it came off that way
<morphles> ok killing X hellped
<morphles> but i think there could be some better way...
<legon> Please, i Really need help! I clicked the hibernation button when i didn't mean too.. The hibernation failed.. and now, everytime i boot up the system it fails to restore the session and i end up in low graphics mode
<nickrud> egc: not at all. I pay attention to emoticons
<D-Unit> simplexio, all ready meaning open and running?
<morphles> since its note the first time i run in such problem
<egc> cool
<simplexio> D-Unit:, not ready. but defined
<legon> I've searched the web but cannot find anything useful
<foldart> morphles: another way is to use 'sudo halt' from a terminal or console
<morphles> not about shutdown ;)
<morphles> init  also would work then :)
<nickrud> morphles: alt-f1 , arrow to quit, hit enter. Then alt-<underlined character>
<morphles> not listening to me
<nevermore> can anyone suggest a good ubuntu PC in the £400-600 range
<nevermore> *laptop
<D-Unit> simplexio, defined? u mean if i no if its ose or not?
<nevermore> that might do desktop effects
<bazhang> nevermore:  #eeepc
<Antkin> Nevermore Dell
<empty_tin_can> realmerx: i google for everything, i have to, nobody on ubuntu foums will help
<D-Unit> simplexio, the file i downloaded is called "virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb"
<morphles> i need way to "revive" mouse after some app had it and crashed, and x doesnt have mouse "focus" i think its unhooked from /dev/psaux
<simplexio> D-Unit: thats binary...
<nevermore> the #eeepc is too small a hard drive for many needs
<nevermore> are the dells okay? I heard the keyboard was a little flaky
<danand> x89x - sorry, just having a bit of bother with specifying the device that aplay should use...
<simplexio> D-Unit: now start VirtualBoX , select virtual machine, settings, enable usb.. that how you get usb forwarded to virtual machine
<D-Unit> simplexio, can we restart cuz im lost
<killemall> hello
<x89x> you mean how to change the defaut device danand ?
<nickrud> nevermore: gateway has a 250gb drive, 2gb mem, nvidia go7150 for $699 us, might be interesting for you. Same case I'm using, excellent keyboard
<killemall> i have a .deb here that says i need higher version #s of some software, but ubuntu 6.06 says i have the latest versions laready
<D-Unit> simplexio, its called machine not virtual machine and i cant choose settings cuz its like "invisible"
<nickrud> killemall: probably that deb was made for gutsy or feisty. You won't be able to use it on dapper
<Antkin> nevermore I was sub contracted to Dell and never replaced a keyboard, floppy, Hard drive but not keyboards
<danand> x89x - no, how to get aplay to use the sb_live card - see man aplay
<nevermore> oh, okay
<nevermore> cool
<killemall> does 7.10 require "higher system requirements" than 6.06? its just server mode, no X
<Antkin> killemall Welcome
<killemall> p2-450
<killemall> 512 ram
<Flannel> killemall: You'll be fine
<nickrud> killemall: no
<x89x> danand : typing aplay in the terminal gives no Output
<nevermore> nickrud: any info on the naem other than gateway?
<killemall> is it really save to upgrade-distro or do you recommend install from scratch?
<Ashfire908> could someone help be with iptables? i'm having trouble forwarding new incoming external connections to a designated system internally
<simplexio> D-Unit: ..but it isn virtual machien, it isnt machine.. ;), ye you probably need working machine before you can select it
<JacksDepression> Is there a way to change the ip to static with a single command in terminal?
<Antkin> nevermore I have five Dell Optiplex computers all with Linux on only three dual boot Windows XP
<bazhang> killemall: safe but back up first
<nickrud> nevermore: no, I just remember seeing an ad. I keep an eye on them, waiting for a version that is twice as good as the gateway I have at the same price. That one is very close
<Flannel> killemall: You may want to wait until april, then upgrade straight to Hardy
<killemall> is hardy lts ?
<Flannel> killemall: yes
<killemall> ahh
<killemall> thank you guys, youre very helpful :)
<simplexio> D-Unit: attleast on my system which has virtual xp machine and guest programs isnteleld there it works nice, i upgraded my tomtom that way
<D-Unit> simplexio, i have virtual xp running as we speak...
<bsdnewb07> can ubuntu be configured to use a differnet smtp server rather than its own
<nevermore> antkin: what abotu dell laptops?
<D-Unit> simplexio, wats tomtom?
<simplexio> D-Unit: navigator, act like usb hard drive
<baegle> I had DRI working. When I installed xserver-xgl, dri is no enabled according to glxinfo. Is this normal behavior for xserver-xgl? I'm getting 6kfps with glxgears, should I be trying to get DRI working?
<Flannel> bsdnewb07: Of course
<bsdnewb07> how
<lovetotouch> anyone know how I can rebuild a single kernel module after a slight source change?
<simplexio> D-Unit: virtua machine need to be shutdown when you turn on that feature
<Flannel> bsdnewb07: What are you trying to do ultimately?
<Antkin> nevermore yes Dell do them but I was a desktop Hardware Engineer
<nevermore> ah, k
<simplexio> D-Unit: not suspended on runnign
<lovetotouch> I'd rather not use a entirely custom kernel
<bsdnewb07> well sendmail on my box just refuses to work, so id like to use my isps mail server to send email
<bsdnewb07> but email from root or any web services that use email from my ubuntu box
<Copies> Hello
<endo> how can I fix this? checking for KDE... configure: error:
<endo> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<endo> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<D-Unit> simplexio, k, so im shutting down wait
<nickrud> baegle: if you have an ati, xserver-xgl is going to conflict with gl stuff. You have a choice: desktop effects or good gl performance
<Copies> How can I install g++ in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<nickrud> !build-essential | Copies
<ubotu> Copies: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<endo> is it ok to have both kde and gnome installed? I want to switch between both
<lovetotouch> anyone know how to compile a custom kernel module from the kernel source?
<nickrud> Copies: eh. I don't like that factoid much. install   build-essential , it gets gcc g++ make and friends
<Flannel> bsdnewb07: You might try setting up something like nullmailer.  It's much simpler and does everything you need
<baegle> nickrud: The problem though, is that without xglx I couldn't run some 3d games using wine, and totem was completely fubar'ed and mplayer playback was choppy
<bsdnewb07> oh cool
<bazhang> endo sure
<bsdnewb07> will try that :)
<Flannel> bsdnewb07: But most mail clients can be configured to use the ISPs mail server by default
<endo> bazhang: why am I getting this when complying amarok? checking for KDE... configure: error:
<endo> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<endo> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<nickrud> baegle: welcome to ati. I don't even use the fglrx driver myself.
<Copies> nickrud, : sorry im relatively new to ubuntu :P
<danand> x89x - you need an input file. i did cat /dev/urandom > file.wav and pressed ctrl+c to stop that file getting too big. i then did aplay file.wav and heard the static. however, aplay lets you specify which audio card you want to use ... so we should be able to test if your sb_live card is working that way. then go about setting the system to use that card as default
<baegle> nickrud: do you have an ati? What driver do you use?
<Copies> what is factoid?
<bazhang> endo why are you compiling amarok? it is in the repos you know
<zulerdongle> hi, im desperate to update from 7.04 to 7.10 to get my wifi to work. i have the alternate cd but i cant get the upgrade with the cd to work...any ideas on how to do it? thanks
<bazhang> copies a small fact
<Fabi> when comes the ati-open source driver? do you know?
<nickrud> Copies: system->admin->synaptic , search (ctl-f) for build-essential and install it. A factoid is that thing ubotu told you
<endo> bazhang: I know, but I cannot get it to work with libgpod 0.6.0, and the only way is to comply it myself
<Copies> ok thx
<gregorovius> is apache secure by default? or should I take any steps after apt-getting?
<bazhang> endo ah ok
<Flannel> zulerdongle: put the CD in, do `sudo apt-cdrom add`
<D-Unit> simplexio, "failed to access the USB subsystem" wen i clicked settings
<Flannel> zulerdongle: That should add it to your sources.list (you can verify by viewing it)
<endo> bazhang: i'll install kubuntu and see what happends, hahaha
<zulerdongle> flannel thanks ill try that
<x89x> danand : I tried to change my cable by putting in the onboard output
<x89x> and its working
<bazhang> endo okay good luck ;]
<Ashfire908> could someone help be with iptables? i'm having trouble with NAT and incoming external connections
<x89x> danand : but not when i put it in my sound card port :(
<x89x> some
<Flannel> zulerdongle: If the cdrom upgrade script thing doesn't work after that, we can do it manually by disabling all the internet sources, making sure some metapackages are installed, and dist-upgrading.
<x89x> sound likes shhhhhh hshhhhhhhhh are soming danand
<nurettin> jemamo "at the domain" telia.com
<diablooo> hi everyone, i'm here again ;)
<zulerdongle> flannel but what if im using an external dvd rom not my default cd-rom
<danand> x89x - yes - that should be the case - we just need to tell your system to use the sb_live card instead of the onboard one.... just googling to see how to do that now
<Flannel> zulerdongle: As long as Ubuntu recognizes it (as long as you're able to use it in ubuntu), you'll be ok.
<Antkin> diablooo Welcome
<zulerdongle> flannel ok let me try
<JacksDepression>  Is there a way to change the ip to static with a single command in terminal?
<diablooo> Please, someone can take a look here: http://rafb.net/p/HcE2X284.html and tell me whats wrong with my wpasupplicant.conf and interfaces? thanks :)
<diablooo> still having troubles authenticating my wpa2
<Devourer> How do I play .rm files?
<sturmtieF> diablooo: i have same problem - and no idea what is wrong
<baegle> nickrud: Do you have ATi?
<sturmtieF> WEP works - wpa or wpa2 not
<diablooo> everything was ok with wpa, now wpa2 does'nt works damn
<simplexio> D-Unit: there is howto wbout it in vbox hoem page
<cidwel> hello
<zulerdongle> flannel it says failed to mount cd rom
<simplexio> D-Unit: you need make usbusers groups and add users to it
<Antkin> cidwel Welcome
<Darkmystere> Well, im back none of your advice helped..
<D-Unit> simplexio, i alredy that
<Flannel> zulerdongle: Ah, that was your issue with the cdrom upgrade previously?  Alright.  Why are you using external DVD instead of internal CD?  (The DVD drive is your issue, not an upgrading issue), so you need to troubleshoot it (and I have no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to external drives)
<diablooo> in some places i've read to set proto=RSN for wpa2, in others proto=WPA2, bot none of both works
<D-Unit> simplexio, do i only add my account or also root?
<cidwel> Anyone knows where can I download the Now Playing screenlet? I searched in google but I can't find, It seems like that screenlet is installed by default but, there's not there in my screenlets folder :S
<simplexio> D-Unit: you need to re-log or reboot
<simplexio> D-Unit: works for me without sudo
<zulerdongle> flannel because my internal one is damaged
<one_matthias> hi i need help with visudo
<one_matthias> and firestarter
<Flannel> one_matthias: Why are you using visudo with firestarter?
<D-Unit> simplexio, k brb
<Fink> how comei cant "sudo nautilus"....it doesnt give an error, but it doenst work either
<danand> x89x - you still there??
<Flannel> Fink: You need to use gksu with graphical programs instead of sudo
<one_matthias> i need to enter path so firestarter start automatically upon startup without asking for password ...
<th3count> hey guys, im trying to change my default sound card and having a hard time.
<Fink> oh
<one_matthias> i am refering to the sudoer file ...
<Fink> well it worked before >_<
<Darkness89> hi guyz
<Copies> Should I install the "Restricted Drivers" for ATI Acceleerated graphics driver (I have ati radeon x1950 pro)
<Copies> ?
<Darkness89> i want know the name of view webcam conversation with pidgin
<Fink> still dont work >_<
<Antkin> Darkness89 Welcome do you have a question?
<one_matthias> flannel do u know how ?, i have followed an instruction but something is missing..
<nickrud> baegle: yes. But I use the driver that ubuntu installs by default, not the 3d accelerated one
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: You are aware that firestarter starts automatically, but you just want to start the gui, right?
<baegle> nickrud: I use the "restricted" driver, is that what you mean?
<Tortured> is there a way to have both kde and gnome installed and not have apps from both in the menus? i want gnome's in gnome   and kde's in kde, thats it
<cidwel> where can I download the Now Playing screenlet? :s
<Fink> hmmm
<simplexio> th3count: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366662  , and im nice now. its second hit with your question from google
<Fink> just did "sudo nautilus" again
<nickrud> baegle: yes, that's the one I don't use. Too flaky
<zulerdongle> hi, im desperate to update from 7.04 to 7.10 to get my wifi to work. i have the alternate cd but i cant get the upgrade with the cd to work...any ideas on how to do it? thanks
<Fink> and it said "fink is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<Fink> fink == me
<baegle> nickrud: do you play 3d games and watch video without issues?
<nickrud> Fink: nautilus as root is a Bad Idea, but not using gksu nautilus is also bad
<simplexio> th3count: remeber that volume level maybe 0 as default
<nickrud> baegle: no 3d games, videos fine.
<one_matthias> sorry but my irc behaced strangely ...
<Fink> but sudo anything does the same
<x89x> danand : did you reply just now ??
<ompaul> Fink,no it does not
<one_matthias> in my case it does not since i can not see the firestarter icon on the desptop ...
<Fink> no
<ompaul> Fink, root and nautilus - quick route to broken box
<sturmtieF> Fabi: whats up
<nickrud> Fink: gksu sets up the environment differently
<one_matthias> have to start it manually ...
<Fink> i mean gives me the error "fink is not in the sudoers file..."
<danand> x89x - yes - thought you had disapeared :)
<Fabi> sturmtief nothing
<ompaul> Fink, so here is a clue - you are not the first user who installed the box become that user if you want to progress
<nickrud> Fink: you should be in the admin group.  groups  in a terminal lists your groups. Should be a bunch
<Flannel> Tortured: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: Yes. The firestarter Icon will not dispaly in the icon tray but if you configured it, it should start automatically.
<x89x> i was fiddling my openchrome drivers danand
<Fink> i am in the first user i made when i installed it >_<
<x89x> actually i installed fiesty just now
<one_matthias> how can i verify that _
<danand> x89x - think i've found solution ... type asoundconf list in a terminal - both your soundcards should be listed
<Flannel> Fink: What do you get when you type "groups"?
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: You can edit your sudoers file to start the firestarter gui, if you want.
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: See the list of running processes.
<spupy> hm, i wonder, will using this 17555 lines long /etc/hosts file i found on the net slow down something? :D
<x89x> ya both are there danand
<x89x> VT82xx     Live
<nickrud> spupy: probably go light speed, why else would it be on the net?
<Spunky> Hey guys, I have recently installed Ubuntu on one of my PC's and cannot get the internet to work on it for some odd reason. Do you think i'd have to manually set up my internet on there or could I just download some software and put it on a disk and have ubuntu read it?
<one_matthias> so it is not really necesary to start the gui
<Flare183> Spunky: wireless or ethernet?
<Spunky> Ethernet
<danand> x89x - ok now type asoundconf set-default-card CARDNAME where CARDNAME is the name of the sb_live card output by the previous command you just run
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: No. only if you wanted to: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549139
<ompaul> Fink, do this command here >> id << and tell me what you see
<Flare183> Spunky: that's weird unless it doesn't have the firmware it should work
<one_matthias> tell me where do i found running processes ???, ps -aux ...
<Spunky> Well it's a really old PC that i bummed from my school, so i'm guessing it doesn't
<spupy> nickrud: it's one of these files which redirects (?) ad sites to localhost.. which sounds good, but its freaking 17k lines long!!
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: As you can see, I had the same question you did when I first installed firestarter :)
<Flare183> Spunky: what kind of card?
<x89x> danand : i wrote  asoundconf set-default-card Live
<x89x> and it didnt give any output
<Flare183> Spunky: brand name as in
<gnuskool> in synaptic i installed the LAMP server in gutsy...i got mysql, but no php, why's that+
<Spunky> You mean like a network connection card?
<Fink> uid=1000(fink) gid=1000(fink) groups=60(games),1000(fink)
<one_matthias> hey i did the same as they tell me to .elt me check ...
<Flare183> Spunky: no like realtek or broadcom, etc.
<Fink> could this be the doing of my recent "sudo usermod -G games fink"
<danand> x89x - ok - try your sound now though with cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<Fink> >_<
<ompaul> Fink, well done you borked your box
<nickrud> Fink: absolutely. you forgot -m
<gnuskool> in synaptic i installed the LAMP server in gutsy...i got mysql, but no php, why's that
<Spunky> Ah well i don't exactly know, but I know this PC uses realtek.
 * ompaul cries for fink 
<Fink> hurm
<x89x> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio    or   at /dev/urandom > file.wav ???
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: My advice: configure firestarter and don't worry about starting the gui
<x89x> danand
<nickrud> Fink: boot in recovery mode, do sudo adduser fink admin , then type exit. You're back to sudo
<D-Unit> simplexio, were were we?
<ompaul> Fink, not all is lost if you have a live CD
<one_matthias> but once i issued sudo /firestart after adding this to the sudoer it still asks me for password ....
<Bucketface> Hi, I have a nub question. When I named my user profile after installing Ubuntu, I made a spelling error. Can I change this?
<Flare183> Spunky: can you bring a terminal now?
<Fink> good thing this is a fresh install :D
<one_matthias> ok, thanks ...
<one_matthias> another thing do you use ktorrent ?
<simplexio> D-Unit: trying to get usbusers work
<Fink> ompaul: which i does
<newbiiee> hi im really new.... i have a huge problem i cant logonto my ubuntu after i accidently did fsck on a running system
<danand> x89x - just cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: Yes I do
<newbiiee> now all i get is Busybox
<gnuskool> in synaptic i installed the LAMP server in gutsy...i got mysql, but no php, why's that
<D-Unit> simplexio, ok well i alredy had done that previously so now wat?
<nickrud> Fink: erm, drop the sudo on the adduser command ;)
<Flare183> !repeat | gnuskool
<ubotu> gnuskool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Spunky> I can bring up terminal, I currently don't have a monitor for it or an extra one for that matter, but if you could give me like some commands, I could try them out and get back to you.
<simplexio> D-Unit: well does it allow you bit cross there enable usb subsystem
<danand> x89x - either that or aplay file.wav
<x89x> danand : nope
<D-Unit> simplexio, i dont need usb to be seen if u cant do that, im fine with a shared folder if that would be easier
<newbiiee> but when i boot up from cd it still finds my system configuration
<jimjan> hello
<ompaul> Fink, so fire it up and join here again - - mind you, if you did other stuff at the same time then perhaps a fresh and clean isntall is a good idea
<x89x> again its outputting at that onbaord device
<newbiiee> in rescue mode that is
<Fink> nickrud: as in sudo useradd...
<Fink> im here on my desktop
<Flare183> Spunky: lspci I need the output of that
<nickrud> Fink: yes,  just   adduser fink admin . recovery mode is a root console
<one_matthias> i tired to add old torrent files and so i share the old files i have with others so i added scanfolders program to ktorrent but everytime i start it ,the prgoram tells me that the movie is already there and will be merged with something else ...
<one_matthias> have you got that kind of strange things ...
<Spunky> Alright could you PM me the whole command for terminal, or is that the whole command?
<ompaul> nickrud, so I was going the hard way about it ;-)
<Flare183> Spunky: that is the entire command: lspci
<ompaul> nickrud, look at the lack of groups there
<newbiiee> is there any way i could do anything through this "BusyBox" ?
<Flare183> Spunky: that will tell me a few things I need to know
<Spunky> Alright thank you sir, i'll get back to you shortly
<Flare183> newbiiee: yes
<Flare183> Spunky: no problem
<D-Unit> simplexio, how do i go to enable usb system?
<simplexio> D-Unit: i dont use shared folders from vbox, i have samba server running
<Flare183> Spunky: just let me know, or email it to me or something
<nickrud> ompaul: Saw that. I'm constructing the addgroup command, doing the adduser admin thing gave me time :)
<D-Unit> simplexio, wats samba/
<simplexio> D-Unit: setting->usb
<Flare183> !samba | D-Unit
<ubotu> D-Unit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tokka> is anyone in ubuntu-mythtv?
<newbiiee> its either because i ran fsck or its because my sda1 is config wrong in /etc/fstab
<Flare183> newbiiee: Might be fstab
<Spunky> And your e-mail would be?
<edc1957> does anyone here know how to bypass the login screen after resuming from standby?
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: You should get the original .torrent file, open it with ktorrent, and when it asks you for which folder to put the download in, point it to the folder where the download is already. It should find that the download is complete and start seeding.
<Flare183> Spunky: can I PM?
<Spunky> of course
<simplexio> windows networks folders open source implementation name
<newbiiee> but there is no editor in this BusyBox as far as i can see
<danand> x89x - try running alsamixer again and see what card its using
<icanhasadmin> I crashed my ubuntu install after switching my video drivers from Radeon(flgrx) to Radeon(vesa). Now when I reboot into recovery console and type "startx" it gives me fatal error "no screens". Any ideas please? :-/
<D-Unit> after settings there is no usb stuff that i can...the closest i can c that relates to that is "serial ports"
<x89x> danand : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<D-Unit> simplexio, after settings there is no usb stuff that i can...the closest i can c that relates to that is "serial ports"
<x89x> wait
<x89x> 1 sec
<one_matthias> how did you give ktorent the original torren file ??? what program did you load ...
<ConstyXIV> what's the xrandr command to flip your screen 90deg?
<newbiiee> Flare183: how to edit /etc/fstab from Busybox ?
<one_matthias> scan folder ?
<x89x> danand : same error
<x89x> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<tokka>  i'm looking for help in setting up mythgame's romdb but after i run the command ... sudo mysql -D mythconverg < romdb-20051116-01.sql .... i get this error ... ERROR 1050 (42S01) at line 11: Table 'romdb' already exists
<Flare183> newbiiee: I don't know, never really had to work with busy box
<tokka> i'm running mythbuntu 7.10 can anyone help me?
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: Download the .torrent file - say to your desktop. And double-click it.
<Flare183> !mythtx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythtx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x89x> danand : aslamixer is not working !!!
<Flare183> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<one_matthias> i have told ktorrent to use the same directory as i use to when i hade windows xp ...
<Flare183> oops
<edc1957> can someone help?
<icanhasadmin> I crashed my ubuntu install after switching my video drivers from Radeon(flgrx) to Radeon(vesa). Now when I reboot into recovery console and type "startx" it gives me fatal error "no screens". Any ideas please? :-/
<danand> x89x - ok can you check the output of the command asoundconf list again
<zulerdongle> hi, im desperate to update from 7.04 to 7.10 to get my wifi to work. i have the alternate cd but i cant get the upgrade with the cd to work...any ideas on how to do it? thanks
<ckin2001> tokka - looks like you have the table already in the mysql database - either remove the table or comment out line 11 so that it doesnt try to recreate it
<Finnish> I'm having troubles with Skype in ubuntu
<simplexio> D-Unit: usb is just under serial port
<one_matthias> but i have old torrent files in the download direcotry on an external hard drive ...
<Finnish> Can someone help?
<tokka> how do i do that?
<one_matthias> along with the movies ...
<D-Unit> simplexio, no "shared folders" is just under serial ports
<tim167> how do i grep lines that do NOT contain a certain string ?
<simplexio> D-Unit: so you have OSE version
 * Flare183 yells I can't do it all
<ckin2001> tim167, grep -v
<cylex> What is the term called, when you can access your desktop remotely from ubuntu?
<x89x> danand : Should i reset default card and try >>
<simplexio> Finnish: skype works in ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: Try opening the .torrent file with ktorrent.
<cylex> like windows
<D-Unit> simplexio, ok so wat do i do now that u no that?
<one_matthias> ok
<tim167> ckin2001 tanks!
 * Flare183 yells somebody please help these other people
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: When it asks where to dl, point it to the directory where the movie is already
<one_matthias> i will do, let me 1:st check this firestarter question you hade ...
<simplexio> D-Unit: sudo apt-get removce virtualBox-ose, get .deb from homepage and install it
<Flare183> Who is the guy with the skype problem?
<Aeon> Night
<x89x> danand : I reset it and alsamixer is now working
<JanWinnicki> where can i find gcalctool 5.20.2 source code?
<Finnish> Simplexio: Yeah I've read that, but I'm having problems with it, it just freezes
<Fink> cylex: vnc?
<eric_ramirez> Hi
<nickrud> Fink: to get back the normal groups, do  sudo usermod -G -a adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,scanner,fuse,lpadmin,admin,netdev,powerdev
<cylex> Fink: yeah, is there such thing for Ubuntu?
<one_matthias> okey i will do odd.rationals
<x89x> but danand : Card: HDA VIA VT82xx
<one_matthias> thank you ...
<Fink> cylex: vnc!
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: np
<x89x> thats what alsa mixer says danand
<danand> x89x - ok can you check the output of the command asoundconf list again
<cylex> Fink: thx.. I'll look it up
<simplexio> Finnish: canät help
<Fink> cylex: np
<cylex> :)
<simplexio> Finnish: try configure, and check that everything looks right there
<Antkin> eric_ramirez Welcome, do you have a problem?
<Finnish> Ok, I'll try, I'll report in a minutte
<Jckf> I can play audio in Totem but when I try to open the volume control I get an error that claims that my system has no audio devices. Whats up with that?
<Flare183> JanWinnicki: in the terminal type in apt-get source gcalctool
<icanhasadmin> I crashed my ubuntu install after switching my video drivers from Radeon(flgrx) to Radeon(vesa). Now when I reboot into recovery console and type "startx" it gives me fatal error "no screens". Any ideas please? :-/
<Jckf> icanhasadmin: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eric_ramirez> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on an Acer Aspire 4315 but I can't
<Seveas> !repeat | icanhasadmin
<icanhasadmin> thank you
<ubotu> icanhasadmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> eric_ramirez: why not?
<edc1957> can someone help me?
<Finnish> It freezes when I try to open Configure-page
<Flare183> !ask | edc1957
<ubotu> edc1957: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<newbiiee> how can i recover my installation from Busybox, please
<edc1957> does anyone here know how to bypass the login screen after resuming from standby?
<bullgard4> detlef@MD97600:~$ espeak -v de "Das ist ja toll. Man kann mich verstehen."; PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY; PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000" How to get rid of this error message?
<egc> so i guess its not possible to save a playlist to an ipod via rhythmbox...
<Finnish> When I try to shut it down, it says "Skype Beta Not responding"
 * Flare183 dies in despair of trying to help everyone
<Antkin> eric_ramirez why 7.40 and not 7.10?
<D-Unit> simplexio, i looked in synaptic and it says i have normal one and i dont have ose
<eric_ramirez> just appear BusyBorx v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a lis of built-in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<newbiiee> thats just my problem
<x89xx> danand : did you get the output in a PM< ??
<simplexio> D-Unit: synaptic lies
<simplexio> D-Unit: probably
<newbiiee> i get (intramsfs)
<Odd-rationale> D-Unit: Do you have universe and multiuniverse enables?
<D-Unit> Odd-rationale, i think so ya
<danand> x89x - not really - it was all a bit wierd
<Seveas> newbiiee, then you're screwed, what did you break?
<Seveas> newbiiee, did you remove a harddrive?
<danand> x89xx - ^^
<eric_ramirez> Because I don't have cd/dvd writer Antkin
<newbiiee> i did fsck
<newbiiee> :(
<Seveas> newbiiee, and did fsck find a lot of broken things?
<newbiiee> no nothing
<newbiiee> but i added a hdd
<Seveas> newbiiee, ah
<danand> x89xx - you need to type "asoundconf list" without the qoutes
<newbiiee> and i didnt know which was which
<newbiiee> so both was sda1
<newbiiee> i think
<FloodBot1> newbiiee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbiiee> in /etc/f...
<Seveas> remove the new hdd and see if it boots
<danand> x89xx - see what that says.
<x89xx> danand : i havent put any quotes
<Antkin> eric_ramirez You might be better off buying one for £2, $4
<Jckf> I can play audio in Totem but when I try to open the volume control I get an error that claims that my system has no audio devices. Whats up with that?
<x89xx> danand :  I jut wrote asoundconf
<sectech> k were at Tribe 5 now arn't we....
<zulerdongle> please. can anyone help me updating from 7.04 to 7.10 with the alternate cd
<newbiiee> oh
<newbiiee> file system is on SCSI
<nickrud> sectech: nope. No tribes. See #ubuntu+1
<newbiiee> other disk is IDE 0:0
<Antkin> zulerdongle what is your problem?
<Seveas> newbiiee, remove the new disk and see if it boots. If not, then you broke your /etc/fstab
<aas11> I've tried to compile an empty main script in c using gcc but I get the error "cannot find glib.h" how can I install it so I can compile successfluly w/ gcc?
<nickrud> zulerdongle: if you installed any software over the nete, you'll need net access to upgrade
<Newbuntu2> hello
<danand> x89xx - no :] - you need to add the word list to the end of that - ie type "asoundconf list" as the complete command
<aas11> I've tried to use apt to get glib and libglib
<Seveas> !compiling | aas11
<ubotu> aas11: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<eric_ramirez> Antkin, also they are not reliable, I bought an injected DVD
<Starnestommy> Ashfire908: is libglib-dev installed?
<nickrud> aang: libglib2.0-dev
<x89xx> danand : same its gives the two names
<Seveas> !info libglib2.0-dev | aas11
<ubotu> aas11: libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<Newbuntu2> is there a howto on how to set up a usb GPS device in ubuntu? I can't find one
<newbiiee> doesnt boot
<zulerdongle> antkin that i cant upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the cd rom
<Starnestommy> er, whoops
<Antkin> Newbuntu2 Welcome, do you have a problem?
<x89xx> Live and   VT82xx danand
<danand> x89xx  - what are the exact names
<Seveas> newbiiee, well then you broke your /etc/fstab. Restore the backup
<zulerdongle> antkin it says it cant mount the cdrom (im using an external cdrom)
<newbiiee> how is it possible to do it? cause i tried rescue boot from cd but there is no editor (like pico/vim) there..
<x89xx> VT82xx
<x89xx> Live
<x89xx> danand
<Seveas> !enter | x89xx
<ubotu> x89xx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Antkin> eric_ramirez I have bought several in the United Kingdom without any problems
<sectech> ahhh you guys are going by Alpha's not tribes this time around
<shiman> hi i want to use gtalk to talk to my friend who stays in abroad..
<shiman> can anybody help me
<Rawrakitten> Can anyone here help me get a 7800GTX running under Ubuntu, enabling the restricted driver isn't doing anything
<Seveas> shiman, applications -> internet -> pidgin
<one_matthias> old-rationale ...
<one_matthias> u r there
<diablooo> Hy everyone, please, someone got Wi-Fi WPA2 working in ubuntu Gutsy 7.10?
<danand> x89xx - when you ran the command asoundconf set-default-card etc did you type Live at the end ie exactly like this - asoundconf set-default-card Live   ??
<shiman> there is no pidgin i checked it
<Antkin> zulardongle have you gone into BiOS
<Seveas> shiman, then you didn't install ubuntu
<eric_ramirez> just appears BusyBorx v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a lis of built-in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off, Flare 187
<Rawrakitten> sudo apt-cache search pidgin?
<sylvain_> hi all ! :)
<Antkin> shiman Welcome, what is your problem?
<baal> hi
<shiman> i have insalled ubuntu and now chating with ubuntu only
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: Ya. just got back, sorry...
<Seveas> eric_ramirez, that usually means you messed with harddisks and/or /etc/fstab
<one_matthias> hi i am confused ...
<Flare183> eric_ramirez: I don't know
<Antkin> sylvain Welcome, what is your problem?
<shiman> what to talk to my friend who stays in abroad using gtalk
<Flare183> Seveas: you control the bots right?
<one_matthias> i tried to check my port that i use for ktorrent but the port opens with or without firestarter ...
<shiman> antkin
<Seveas> Flare183, why do you want to know?
<one_matthias> but ony when ktorrent running ...
<shiman> can u solve it
<one_matthias> as well .
<x89xx> danand : Holy shit dude. Its  working now !!
<one_matthias> i issued /etc/init.d/firestarter status and returned nothing ...
<Flare183> Seveas: Because I have been wanting to get a bot that works in my channel
<Rawrakitten> Anybody here have an Nvidia 7 series and willing to help out another gamer?
<eric_ramirez> How can I fix it, Seveas?
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: BTW, you can use <TAB> to autocomplete names. e.g. odd<TAB> and you get my ane!
<nickrud> !language | x89xx
<ubotu> x89xx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Antkin> shiman I am here what is your question?
<sylvain_> Sorry, I've no problem, it's because when I start IRC-Gnome, it connect to this channel ^^
<Seveas> Flare183, which channel?
<Flare183> nickrud: got it before i could
<x89xx> i dont know last time it didnt output anything !! danand
<Flare183> Seveas: #Flare183
<shiman> need to talk using gtalk
<Seveas> eric_ramirez, what did you do/change/mess up?
<danand> x89xx - did you run that asoundconf set-default-card Live command ?
<x89xx> ya danand
<one_matthias> okey, thanks will try ..
<Seveas> Flare183, gotta build your own bot for that, very offtopic here :)
<x89xx> i had to run it again danand
<shiman> where do i get gtalk for ubuntu
<eric_ramirez> No, Seveas
<Flare183> Seveas: I jknow but how?
<Seveas> shiman, applications -> internet -> pidgin
<x89xx> but then why didnt it work last time danand ?
<Flare183> know*
<one_matthias> Odd-rationale: the output from /etc/init.d/firestarter status returns nothing
<Seveas> Flare183, very offtopic here :)
<shiman> there is no pidgin
<shiman> can  u tell me where can i download
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: I'm not running firestater any more, so I don't know. Sorry. :(
<Seveas> shiman, there is unless you did not install the latest version of ubuntu
<shiman> pidgin
<danand> x89xx - think you may have typed live instead of Live :) - never mind, at least your up and running
<Rawrakitten> Pidgin should be there, what version are you using?
<shiman> how to check version
<one_matthias> Odd-rationale:  ok
<x89xx> no danand :  I typed Live. I though it'd be case sensitive so. !!
<Seveas> shiman, system -> about ubuntu
<x89xx> god know why lol danand
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: You configured firestarter with the wizard, right?
<x89xx> thanks a BUNCHHHHHHHHH danand !!
<D-Unit> simplexio, u have to pay for closed source one?
<Newbuntu2> can anyone point me to a list of good GPS software?
<shiman> i am using version 6.10
<one_matthias> yes
<Antkin> shiman have you asked on google?
<one_matthias> Odd-rationale: yes i did ...
<eric_ramirez> No, I didn't. Seveas
<Jowi> !gps > Newbuntu2 (see private message from ubotu)
<danand> x89xx - no problem :) - do you have other users that use that system?
<shiman> yes antkin
<x89xx> one more thing danand. do you know how to change the refresh rate in the xorg.conf file ??
<Rawrakitten> Ah, that's why it isn't there. Install the latest version of Ubuntu, should be good :)
<eguzkia> hello what is the cammand to change label to a partition?
<Odd-rationale> one_matthias: Well, I'm not sure then...
<Seveas> eguzkia, e2label
<one_matthias> Odd-rationale:  maybe i should have said yes to something that i did not do ...
<oxigen> which command to use for checking which graphics card is installed?
<eguzkia> Seveas:e2label?
<Antkin> shiman have you asked on Ubuntu forums?
<eguzkia> Seveas:to ext3
<simplexio> D-Unit: nope, its free in home use like i said earlier
<Seveas> shiman, 6.10 is rather old and almost unsupported. Upgrading to 7.04 or 7.10 is better
<Seveas> eguzkia, e2label will work for ext3 partitions
<gopp> hey any one here good with bind
<gopp> I am getting rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<stevecasper> ive just got absoulety everything working...i have no more problems......gutsy fixed it all...im happy!!!  sooo who want to help me ruin everything with some graphic updates........whats the best way to make ubuntu look even cooler?
<delta9thc1> oxigen: which graphic card?
<eguzkia> Seveas: thankyou
<shiman> ok fine... ii will try to get it
<Seveas> gopp, bind isn't running ?
<x89xx> no danand : Its jsut me that havve this card and i am the only guy who uses it. But theres one big problem. I have the datel wifimax. I want to use it as an access point. It uses the Zydas drivers. Windows is able to use it as an access point. I dont know how to in linux !! danand
<shiman> thanks
<Seveas> gopp, or bind isn't listening on localhost?
<shiman> wher do i get the latest version of ubuntu
<oxigen> delta9thc1: cat proc/something or something is command?
<Seveas> !download | shiman
<ubotu> shiman: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Rawrakitten> Hey, is there a channel for Linux game installation/issues?
<shiman> yes
<joomlaNEWBIE> err... anyone know how to measure wireless range in ubuntu
<joomlaNEWBIE> like in dbi
<shiman> where can i download the latest version of ubuntu
<Rawrakitten> ubuntu.com?
<danand> x89xx - think you can set that by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - not too sure if thats entirely right though.
<Seveas> shiman, please read if people answer you....
<Newbuntu2> joomlaNEWBIE: http://www.invictusnetworks.com/faq/RF%20Technical%20Info%20and%20FCC%20Regs/Wireless%20Design%20Tool%20Kit%20-%20Calculator%20and%20Converter%20Links.htm#dist_from_fsl
<Seveas> !download | shiman
<ubotu> shiman: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Antkin> shiman you can download it for free order if for free with a ten week wait or buy it locally
<one_matthias> Antkin: hi, have a minute ???
<shiman> oh even others also answer
<shiman> anyways thanks a lot
<eric_ramirez> How can I fix a mess with hard disks and/or  /etc/fstab?
<Antkin> one_mattias yes I've more than two minutes spare LOL
<joomlaNEWBIE> Newbuntu2: i was looking for something that will measure from my router to the wireless tool... not manuly etnering all the info on this
<delta9thc1> for nvidia graphic cards : cat /proc/driver/nvidia
<shiman> ok bye thanks a lot
<delta9thc1> did you read me oxigen?
<one_matthias> Antkin: LOL how do i know if my firewall is running ?????
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone?
<Newbuntu2> joomlaNEWBIE: you can either calculate it with very broad assumptions... or just use a tape measure
<D-Unit> simplexio, i actually had the non-ose one
<Seveas> one_matthias, iptables -L -n -v
<oxigen> delta9thc1: thanks, i found: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=28736
<Seveas> one_matthias, if that spits lots of lines, you have rules defined
<danand> x89xx - just thinking, it may be an idea to prevent that other sound card from loading its drivers at all... maybe worth blacklisting them
<Seveas> the firewall is always 'running', it's part of the kernell
<joomlaNEWBIE> err i was thinking of something that would run off of ubuntu and just told me how much db signal i get
<one_matthias> Antkin:  i tired /etc/init.d/firestarter status but returns nothing ...
<Rawrakitten> Anyone here know a channel/server I can connect to so I can get help as to my nvidia card?
<Seveas> joomlaNEWBIE, sudo iwlist scan
<Rawrakitten> Found.
<joomlaNEWBIE> Seveas:  so i put in my wireless card
<joomlaNEWBIE> and enter in dat command?
<Seveas> joomlaNEWBIE, yup
<zossso> joomlaNEWBIE: kismet is a nice application
<Antkin> one_mattias is it hardware or software firewall?
<Newbuntu2> thanks for the GPS info, but I'm not looking for street navigation; is there one that is more focused on trails/offroad/etc?
<Itaku> guys how do i reinstall ubuntu without losing my shit
<Itaku> oops my bad
<Itaku> soz for language
<one_matthias> Seveas:  i got alots of lines about packets ...
<delta9thc1> Rawrakitten: you could use restricted drivers
<eguzkia> hello i cannot write to my parttion (only by root)
<diplo> kk
<Rawrakitten> Yeah, I could , but the one I have isn't working, trying to find the right one.
<Itaku> guys how do i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<Seveas> one_matthias, then there are firewall rules defined :)
<one_matthias> Antkin: forestarter firewall ...
<electrofreak_> I just installed fluxbox on my ubuntu server 7.10 for a lightweight vncserver... and there is no menu. It basically did not generate any menu, and I can't seem to generate one.
<bsdnewb07> guys im getting the folllowing errors
<bsdnewb07> Cannot exec /usr/libexec/mail.local: No such file or directory
<one_matthias> i did none just the one for ktorrent ...
<bsdnewb07> how do i fix it?
<gravemind> does anyone here use rhythmbox?
<delta9thc1> Rawrakitten: cat /proc/driver/nvidia
<Seveas> bsdnewb07, don't try to send mail from the command line :)
<one_matthias> Seveas:  probably for ktorren but that does not seems to be the case as it seems
<zossso> Itaku: A reinstall with the CD should ask you to if you want keep your data
<Antkin> one_matthias don't know that one
<electrofreak_> I just installed fluxbox on my ubuntu server 7.10 for a lightweight vncserver... and there is no menu. It basically did not generate any menu, and I can't seem to generate one. How can I fix this? I've never had trouble doing this in the past.
<Seveas> !repeat | electrofreak_
<ubotu> electrofreak_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zossso> gravemind: yes
<bsdnewb07> Seveas im not
<one_matthias> Antkin: okey i seems to have got an answer the secret lies in the command iptable -L -n .v
<bsdnewb07> its from sendmail in my mail.log
<one_matthias> Antkin:  sorry -v in the end ...
<gravemind> zossso: do you know anything about the last.fm plugin? It doesn't seem to work for me
<Rawrakitten> Delta : Hmm?
<joomlaNEWBIE> is this chat embeeded on a website anywhere?
<zossso> gravemind: hmm. I've messed around with it a little bit.  Let me see if I still have it installed
<Seveas> bsdnewb07, don't try to run sendmail without a century of unix experience, go for something more manageable :)
<one_matthias> Seveas:  the firewall makes their own rules ???
<Seveas> joomlaNEWBIE, mibbit has it
<gravemind> zossso: thanks :P
<abo> is there a good software that synchronise directories/files in two locations?
<joomlaNEWBIE> but its not embeded to a website rite?
<Seveas> abo, rsync
<Muelli> abo: rsync
<arakthor> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 6.06Server LTS and I need to update autoconf to a version beyond what is in the repositories: how do I do this?
<joomlaNEWBIE> u have to connect to mibbit
<danand> one_matthias - you need to run that firestarter command as root ie sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter status
<Seveas> joomlaNEWBIE, mibbit is a website
<abo> sudo apt-get install rsync?
<Seveas> abo, yup
<joomlaNEWBIE> i know
<eric_ramirez> I tried to install ubuntu 7.04 on an Acer Aspire 4315, but I couldn't. What can I do?
<Seveas> if it isn't there by default :)
<abo> cool cheers, Seveas
<zossso> gravemind: yeah, it works for me.  What are you having trouble with?
<Muelli> arakthor: you could download that package from the website and install it :)
<joomlaNEWBIE> Seveas: this is wat i mean by embed
<Seveas> eric_ramirez, tried 7.10?
<joomlaNEWBIE> (one sec)
<one_matthias> danand:  you are right, now i see ...
<Itaku> zossso: it doesnt
<one_matthias> danand:  thank you for the help ...
<zossso> gravemind: version of ubuntu/rythmbox?
<eric_ramirez> Thanks, Seveas
<one_matthias> Antkin: danando and Antkins know about firewalls if you need help ...
<Itaku> guys how do i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<zossso> Itaku: A reinstall with the CD should ask you to if you want keep your data
<Itaku> it doesnt
<one_matthias> Antkin:  well i do know know a bit ...
<joomlaNEWBIE> just back it up
<Seveas> Itaku, make a backup and restore your data later
<gravemind> zossso: it won't submit the scrobbled tracks to last.fm. Rhythmbox 0.11.2 gutsy. It says track submission failed too many times and handshake failed
<Odd-rationale> Itaku: Did you create a separate /home partition ?
<Itaku> i have  no way to backup
<flats> Since my login is an administrative login.  (It's my own PC) Is there any way to make it stop asking asking me for the root password everytime I try to open certain programs?
<danand> one_matthias - if you wanna run the gui you'll need to type gksu firestarter and enter your password - no problem by the way :)
<flats> What a PITA
<Seveas> flats, yes, by adding NOPASSWD in /etc/sudoers at the appropriate place
<Seveas> flats, it's not supported though and you'll need to read docs to find out how to do it properly
<x89x> danand : you there ?
<Itaku> guys how do i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<one_matthias> danand:  thanks  for the help well now another thing ... bluetooth ...
<joomlaNEWBIE> Seveas:  check this out http://ubuntuchat.bravehost.com/
<danand> x89x - hi
<joomlaNEWBIE> thats wat i mean by embed
<kasi> how do i install x-mplayer2 in firefox?
<x89x> danand : when i press ctrl + shift + F1
<Seveas> joomlaNEWBIE, that needs a plugin, wants to do popups and has ads
<Seveas> mibbit's better
<one_matthias> kasi:  have you entered firefox and looked for addd plugin in the scroll bars ???
<joomlaNEWBIE> Seveas: ughh i just put on brave in a rush... and im guessing u dotn have java installed?
<cliang> try apt-cache search mozilla
<Itaku> guys how do i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<amitprakash> hi, which package does ubuntu install for 8600 GT from linux-restricted-modules
<kasi> one_matthias: yes
<naknomik> by mistake I deleted the file /usr/bin/flock, how do I find out which package it belonged to?
<Antkin> flats do you mean Pita - Protein InTerfaces and Assemblies?
<one_matthias> kasi: found nothing there ?
<Seveas> amitprakash, linux-restricted-modules *is* the package :)
<x89x> danand : i meant what happens when i press ctrl + shift + F1
<RequinB4> Hey, i need a little help customizing my usplash and GRUB background image
<zossso> gravemind: I don't have this problem, but let me check something
<danand> Itaku - do you have your /home directory on a seperate partition
<kasi> one_matthias: no, didnt find anything
<killerbeesateme> naknomik: that file belongs to the package flock
<icanhasadmin> I got gnome to load, thanks to whoever suggested dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. thank you, now i have a different problem, everything is ridiculously slow. almost like something is eating my RAM, programs take forever to open and video is unwatchable. only thing i did was install new ati drivers, uninstall them, install compiz, and then uninstall it. any ideas?
<ompaul> !usplash | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<amitprakash> Seveas, it contains NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7184-pkg2.run  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run & NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9631-pkg2.run
<amitprakash> Seveas, i am trying to find which one does it run for 8600GT
<zossso> gravemind: Does it play last.fm streams?
<naknomik> killerbeesateme: in general how do find out which file belongs to which package?
<amitprakash> Seveas, i am trying to find which one does it run for 8600M GT to be precise
<patrick__> lo all to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu can i follow instructions from nvidia or is there a better way?
<gravemind> zossso: let me check
<danand> x89x - do you mean ctrl-alt-F1?? ctrl-shift-F1 has no effect on my system
<xtatx> is there a way to make Ubuntu automatically connect to my wireless network instead of having to do it manually every time i reboot
<one_matthias> kasi:  what was it called again the player ?
<kasi> one_matthias: x-mplayer2
<solexious> [Q] Im wanting to make a program for ubuntu, im used to web programming in php, What can I use to make a graphical program with ubuntu?
<flats> Antkin: Yes, thats exactly what I mean
<zulerdongle> Is it normal to have to download 292 MB of files when updating from 7.04 to 7.10 using the alternate cd and selecting the option that says do not retrieve updates from the internet? Thanks
<flats> heh
<x89x> ya danand : sorry ctrl + alt + F1
<Seveas> amitprakash, ah right, there's rhe -legacy -new and normal driver.... if nobody knows, try searching on the wiki
<Seveas> !nvidia | amitprakash
<ubotu> amitprakash: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xxBasYxx> hi, i have completed minimal ubuntu install without any xsystem. i would like to install kubuntu but with KDE 4. xxx not defaut kubuntu KDE 3.5, where can i found list of packages that i need to install?
<zossso> solexious: I use gPHPEdit.. nice little app
<patrick__> cheers uboto
<killerbeesateme> naknomik:  usually anything in /usr/bin is named the same or similar to the package name.  the only way to really be sure, is to go into Synaptic, search for your suspect and click on properties, and then go to installed files
<gravemind> zossso: no
<Seveas> !kde4 | xxBasYxx
<ubotu> xxBasYxx: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<solexious> zossso: But it is not for programming php tho?
<Gune> Hey
<apsoliveira> hi
<Antkin> flats I can google it try http://www.ebi.ac.uk/thornton-srv/databases/pita/
<naknomik> killerbeesateme: isn't there a command line query program (like in the RPM world there is rpm -q --what-provides)
<killerbeesateme> naknomik:  usually if you pay attention to the folder its in or what the file is named, its usually pretty easy to narrow it down
<Seveas> naknomik, dpkg -S /usr/bin/flock
<Seveas> :)
<apsoliveira> http://student.dei.uc.pt/~apsimoes/PhD/Music/ismir08/index.html
<dsmith_> thinkpad R61 good linux laptop?
<o7andrew> so python wins the users choice awards, I suppose c+ doesn't do graff stuff as well as python then
<zossso> solexious: what programming language do you want? Geany is a nice app too
<RequinB4> ok, usplash is fine now - Now i'm using startup-manager to get a GRUB background image
<Marbug> how to enable gd in php? I can't find it anymore in the config :s
<Gune> Hey
<danand> x89x - that takes you to a tty. tty is just a text based login shell. ctrl-alt- and keys F1 - F6 give you text based login screens. tty7 (ctrl-alt-F7) gives you the X based login or X.
<solexious> zossso: not sure, what can i use to make a app to use wih in ubuntu
<computer09809> what is a good network print server hardware that works good with ubuntu and windows?
<Antkin> Gune Welcome what is your question?
<kranny> hello
<cjones> how do you get a ati video to work ?
<zossso> gravemind: I assume you set the username\password in the plugin configure?
<danand> x89xx - just thinking, it may be an idea to prevent that other sound card from loading its drivers at all... maybe worth blacklisting them
<RequinB4> (sorry for enter) getting a GRUB background image - does the image have to not be in the /home directory?
<flats> There's really no differences in what terminal I run is there? They all do the same thing just different flavors right?
<kranny> Firefox giving error
<one_matthias> kasi:  I can not find anything, have you tried vlc player ...
<RequinB4> !ati
<gravemind> zossso: yes, I made sure they were correct
<Seveas> computer09809, those hp printservers that they make since the stoneage are good
<kranny> application gecko has crashed
<o7andrew> (@linuxquestions.org and you can also look into showmedo.com for-kicks?)
<naknomik> Is there a way to re-install a package because I deleted some files by mistake?
<cjones> how do you get a ati video card to work ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PeP`> good evening
<Seveas> !ati | cjones
<ubotu> cjones: please see above
<kranny> Firefox giving error that application gecko has crashed
<zossso> gravemind: Did you install with apt-get?
<x89x> danand : how do i exit that console ??
<danand> naknomik - sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<cjones> thanks guys
<kasi> one_matthias: its a plugin for viewing vmw/other video files in firefox
<RequinB4> anyone know if GRUB background has to be in a certain Directory?
<danand> x89x - press ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to X
<gravemind> zossso: back when I had feisty, I got some custom rhythmbox repos so I could use it with the last.fm client
<solexious> zossso: not sure, what can i use to make a app to use wih in ubuntu
<Seveas> naknomik, if you deleted configfiles, it's sudo apt-get install --reinstall --force-confmiss packagename_here
<o7andrew> solexious: doesn't it just come down to "what language 'can' you use?"
<gravemind> zossso: but since gutsy, I've been using the regular repos
<Squawk> RequinB4, I think it just has to be in the same partition as grub, but I might be wrong
<one_matthias> kasi: i think vlc can work ...
<Seveas> RequinB4, yes /boot/grub
<x89x> thanks danand
<zossso> solexious: I think you need to learn C or C++ for gnome applications.
<one_matthias> kasi check the vlc pplayers home page and see if it does ...
<danand> x89x - did you get my last about blacklisting that driver for your onboard sound card
<RequinB4> Seveas - ok, will try thx
<kranny> Plz help... Firefox giving error that application gecko has crashed
<one_matthias> kasi:  the x-mplayer 2 is for radio listening right ?
<Seveas> zossso, solexious: neh, python and perl are ok too, as is ruby or haskell
<ubuntu> h
<solexious> zossso: cool
<solexious> zossso: thank you
<zossso> gravemind: Let me see what repo I'm using
<kasi> one_matthias: video
<zulerdongle> Is it normal to have to download 292 MB of files when updating from 7.04 to 7.10 using the alternate cd and selecting the option that says do not retrieve updates from the internet? Thanks
<zossso> solexious: sure.. thx Seveas
<arakthor> how do I do a dist upgrade via command line?
<PeP`> I'd like to install a server on a veeery old machine... (1997, amd K6 / 200 something..) is there an ubuntu server edition with a syslinux kernel? (for old configs.. :)
<o7andrew> solexious: yesa c+ will work with 'any' distro !cool! but python has been most popular recently (@linuxquestions.org userchoice poll)
<Seveas> zulerdongle, no, I'd say one would need much more than that
<x89x> danand : which one ??
<one_matthias> kasi: give vlc a chance it is not a pluggin for firexox but might work ...
<Seveas> arakthor, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Antkin> had to clear Chatzilla I'm back for more
<danand> x89xx - just thinking, it may be an idea to prevent that other sound card from loading its drivers at all... maybe worth blacklisting them
<kranny> Plz help... Firefox giving error that application gecko has crashed
<arakthor> Seveas: can I use it to jump to 8.04?
<gopp> hey how do I competely remove bind and reinstall
<kranny> Plz help... Firefox giving error that application gecko has crashed
<nickrud> zulerdongle: yes, there's a bunch of stuff that's not on the cd, if you don't get them your install will break
<Seveas> !repeat | kranny
<ubotu> kranny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<one_matthias> kasi: i sam out of ideas, sorry ...
<x89x> how do i go that danand
<Seveas> arakthor, only if you know what you're doing
<zulerdongle> seveas : how come? I mean i have the alternate cd with all the files and dont want to install any online updates..
<hspaans> zulerdongle: the update for 7.10 is about that size yes (excluding the 7.04 to 7.10 update)
<kasi> one_matthias: ok thanks
<kranny> Seveas:sorry
<Seveas> zulerdongle, the online updates contain critical bugfixes
<Squawk> PeP`, I have installed debian on a machine not too far from that in the past (though was an intel something or other I think). Might be an idea to look at devian over ubuntu
<kranny> i dint get you
<Seveas> it's very recommended to install them
<one_matthias> kasi:  your spanish ?
<zulerdongle> seveas and hspass : thanks guys just wanted to make sure
<Antkin> kranny have you asked your question on Mozilla forums?
<kasi> one_matthias: no norwegian :P
<kranny> Antkin:Yes
<Nub9001> hihihi!!!!
<PeP`> Squawk: ok, thanks for the advice...
<one_matthias> do you know what kasi means ?
<Seveas> kasi, well, that's nextdoor to spain ;)
<Nub9001> I need a little bit of help please.
<kasi> no
<kranny> I was advised to deactivate plugins
<o7andrew> 'sup Nub9001
<one_matthias> kasi:  do you know what kasi means ?
<kasi> one_matthias: no
<one_matthias> kasi:  almoast ...
<Squawk> !ask | Nub9001
<ubotu> Nub9001: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> zulerdongle: for example, libc6 in gutsy is newer in gutsy; if an app you have installed requires that newer libc , it'll break unless you upgrade that as well.
<Nub9001> I renamed my user thingy due to a spelling mistake and it said I coiuld change the name of the home folder too but i did and now i can't login to gnome D:
<kranny> Antkin:But it crashes when i start firefox
<danand> x89x - in a terminal type   cat /proc/asound/modules - you should get two modules listed - one of them should be snd_emu10k1. that is for your sb_live card. the other will be for your onboard sound. if you can find out that we can stop the kernel from loading it
<Antkin> kasi I like Norwegians they gave me a lot of help about Opera for my new Web Site
<one_matthias> kasi: in spanish
<kranny> Antkin:so its not a problem of website loading
<Seveas> !ot | one_matthias
<ubotu> one_matthias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Squawk> Nub9001, user thingy?
<zossso> gravemind: What was the error again?
<gravemind> zossso: submission failed too many times (seen in the plugin menu)
<Nub9001> Squak, yeah, something like usermod blah blah
<one_matthias> kasi:  but typed different well good luck ..
<one_matthias> Antkin: bluetooth ...
<x89x> danand the two are :  0 snd_hda_intel 1    snd_emu10k1
<gravemind> zossso: and "handshake failed" seen at teh bottom left corner of the rhythmbox main window when I'm at the last.fm streams screen
<Antkin> kranny what version of Firefox do you have?
<one_matthias> Antkin: have experiance with bluetooth ?
<kranny> Antkin:2.0.0.8
<Nub9001> Squawk. It still had my home folder listed with /misspelledname/home, so I just changed it :D
<Squawk> Nub9001, you used usermod to change a users home dir, or something else. Need to know exactly what you did before we can get a fix
<zero88> what is the terminal version of irc called. isnt it something like iics or something?
<Seveas> zero88, irssi
<Pelo> what's wrong with this fstab line  I can't get access to my bloody fat32 partiton UUID=47CA-9533 /home/jean/Partage vfat defaults,utf8,uid=jean,gid=jean,umask=007
<Squawk> zero88: irssi
<zero88> seveas Squawk thanks
<one_matthias> anyone have experiance with bluetooth ?
<prince_jammys> Pelo: use numbers for uid and gid
<Seveas> Pelo, uid/gid should be numbers (probably 1000)
<solexious> [q] Is there a development enviroment for gnome i can use in windows?
<Antkin> kranny Firefox is upto 2.0.0.12 now
<Pelo> Seveas, , prince_jammys thanks
<Nub9001> squawk, it was a simple mistake, I just guess I need to change the name back to how it was before right? But how do I do that from a terminal?
<danand> x89x - ok. first lets create a backup copy of your blacklist file. do   cp /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ~/blacklist.old
<prince_jammys> Pelo: if you are jean, then type in terminal:: echo $UID   to verify your id (which is probably 1000)
<Squawk> Nub9001, if its a simple name change of a directory mv olddir newdir
<Antkin> one_matthias No not a bluetooth user
<kranny> Antkin:Yes But can i know the reason n what is gecko
<zossso> gravemind: Seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/190383
<one_matthias> Antkin: okey, thank you
<Nub9001> Squawk, I was under the impression that mv moved the folder...?
<MasterAslan> I really really really hope someone can help me.  I somehow managed to mess up my permissions.  Everything got set to 777 and now I can't boot into the system other than in recovery mode.  Is there a script or something that I can run to set all file permissions to what they should be?
<x89x> done danand
<Squawk> Nub9001, mv is the same as rename (essentialy). If you specify a name that already exists, it will get overwridden
<Pelo> prince_jammys, I am jean and 1000 is correct, let me remount
<Squawk> Nub9001, overwitten
<prince_jammys> MasterAslan: did you mess with permissions only, or also with ownership?
<Nub9001> But that would overwrite everything I have in said folder?
<danand> x89x - then we need to add a single line containing the text    snd_hda_intel   to the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. you must do this as root ie gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    and then add snd_hda_intel at the end of the file
<Antkin> kranny gecko is the power behind firefox, please go to Mozilla and search gecko there
<o7andrew> no
<MasterAslan> used chmod
<MasterAslan> does that modify both?
<Squawk> Nub9001, if the newname already exists then it will probably throw up an error actually, but since you say you already moved it to the wrong name, surely teh right name doesnt exist?
<computer09809> what is a good network print server hardware that works good with ubuntu and windows?
<prince_jammys> MasterAslan: no, when you say "everything" you mean your home dir?
<gravemind> zossso: no, how did you find that? but I guess that makes sense. looks like there's nothing I can do about it then
<x89x> snd_hda_intel or 0 snd_hda_intel
<Nub9001> Squawk, there is no longer a folder called /usernaem/home. I changed it to /username/home.
<x89x> danand : do i have to put that 0 ?
<danand> x89x - after you've done that just save the file. that should prevent the kernel from loading that module at boot
<Squawk> Nub9001, it should be /home/username you know
<MasterAslan> embarassingly no...to try to get access again I hit chmod 777 /* -R so that will screw everything up
<danand> x89x - no ... just snd_hda_intel
<MasterAslan> stupid thing to do I know
<Nub9001> Squawk, my mistake D:
<coffeeTom>     /SET print_active_channel ON
<Squawk> Nub9001, if hte newdirectory doesnt exist, then just change it,
<Antkin> computer09809 I use a HP 3180 all in one for my network
<zossso> gravemind: googled `last.fm ubuntu "submission failed too many times"` Might try to change password like they suggest.  It seems to work for me though.
<x89x> danand : there is no save option !!!!!
<x89x> danand : its grayed out
<Squawk> Nub9001, cd to /home and "mv usernaem username"
<prince_jammys> MasterAslan: big mess
<godlygeek1> i need to migrate an ubuntu install from one hard drive to another... any suggestions for the best way to go?
<Nub9001> Squawk, so I type mv /home/usernaem and it will work again without losing anything i previously had right?
<gravemind> zossso: does it mean change the password on the last.fm site?
<danand> x89x - did you edit that file as root? type   gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    then enter your password to edit that as root
<zossso> gravemind: Yeah, both places
<booster_> hey guys...i need some help with firestarter. for some reason when i first turn the pc on...i cant connect to the net. only after i start the firestarter and then stop it, theni can connect,
<godlygeek1> i might just tgz up the home dirs and /etc, grab a list of the installed packages, reinstall from scratch, install the missing packages, and fix up the UUID-based stuff in /etc... but i'm wondering if anyone knows a better way.
<stevecasper> what is the best way to make ubuntu look better than it already does...withought completety ruining computer resources?
<godlygeek1> stevecasper: you can probably do a lot with GTK themes...
<o7andrew> used ubuntu 7.04 on a p3hp >a bug (treating the ata as a sata with recurring boot errors) that made booting a 20+min affair stopped me (even live) >how would I know if 7.10 has fixed the bug? (i'm new to searching ubuntu resources)
<Squawk> Nub9001, no, type "mv /home/usernaem /home/username" and it will move the directory to the right name. This may not solve the issue of course, it just does that you asked me to tell you what to do (namely rename the directory)
<gravemind> zossso: ok I'll see if I can duplicate their results
<x89x> danand : Dont i didnt know about that root thing
<killerbeesateme> booster: how you checked your firewall rules to see if its blocking port 80?
<danand> !themes | stevecasper
<ubotu> stevecasper: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Antkin> booster I tried Firestarter the other day and ended up removing it
<zossso> gravemind: It seems like the banshee app might work better for you though
<x89x> done danand
<Darkmystere> Can some one help please it doesnt seem like my thing is getting real internet everything says its connected but nothing with internet works here's my Ifconfig iwconfig resolv.conf and a ping http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58169/
<Nub9001> Squawk, that seems promising. Thank you. I may be back in a few moments though needing more help :}
<gopp> hey what does this error mean rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
 * o7andrew watches stevecasper's v. closely and thinks to gnome-look.org also
<zossso> gravemind: I read something about banshee working better with last.fm anyway
<stevecasper> oooh wow..lasts of replies...thanks
<MasterAslan> now I'm just wishing I hadn't done this as LVM otherwise I would repartition with gparted and save all my gigs of files to a new partition and reinstall
<gravemind> zossso: alright, I'll give it a shot if this doesn't work
<danand> x89x - ok that should do it. that entry in that file will stop the kernel from loading that module :)
<zossso> gravemind: good luck
<Squawk> Darkmystere, can you ping your router?
<gravemind> zossso: thanks
<Pelo> Seveas, prince_jammys ok my permisson stuff is sorted out but I'm now told the disk is read only , it's a partiton on my hdd
<godlygeek1> stevecasper: my answer was just a subset of what the bot provided, it gave you concrete information for where to look for the themes i vaguely referred to.  :)
<x89x> danand : i am trying to use virtualbox. what the hard disk image thing ?
<prince_jammys> Pelo: you can probably do without the "defaults" option
<booster_> never mind about the firstarter question i had...i just figured it out..lol
<RequinB4> Ok guys lil help getting my laptop to boot -.- I was trying to get a background image for GRUB so I made the resolution 800x600, the colors 24bit, and used a program to set the image to grub background.  Now when i boot recovery i get: VFSL: cannot open root device "(long string" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions: (next line) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to root 
<windows_> how do i update java?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, thanks
<stevecasper> thanks every1 ~~~~~
<prince_jammys> Pelo: here's the line i use for mine:/dev/sda3       /mnt/share      vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077     0       0
<arakthor> Seveas: apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade my 6.06 server to anything beyond a new kernel for 6.06. I also tried using update-manager-core, however that had to effect (found no new versions). Any suggestions?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, let me have a go
<prince_jammys> Pelo: you can adjust the permissions, of course
<windows_> DOES ANYONE know how to update java?
<Seveas> arakthor, yeah, edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point to edgy. Then dist-upgrade. Then do the same to get to feisty and then to gutsy
<arakthor> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> arakthor, or wait 2 months, direct upgrading from dapper to hardy will be supported
<RequinB4> Ok guys lil help getting my laptop to boot -.- I was trying to get a background image for GRUB so I made the resolution 800x600, the colors 24bit, and used a program to set the image to grub background.  Now when i boot recovery i get: VFSL: cannot open root device "(long string" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions: (next line) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to root 
<danand> x89x - virtualbox emulates a hard disk by using a file it creates on your system ... very clever stuff.... the files or disk images can get quite big though. what OS are you trying to install in virtualbox?
<arakthor> Seveas: I unforunately need to upgrade to get a new version of autoconf so it supports some of the work I am doing
<LimCore> box A and B are behind different NATs. How to ssh from A to B ?
<wasabi_> does the blue background in video playback in mplayer and vlc only occur if you're running compiz or beryl?
<Seveas> arakthor, err, why not just install the newer autoconf?
<Starnestommy> LimCore: get B's NAT to forward port 22 to the box behind it
<Antkin> windows open office uses java it did all the update during the last upgrade
<x89x> danand : i want to run Microsoft Visual studio
<zossso> windows_: are you using Sun's Java
<windows_> yeah i am
<Pelo> prince_jammys, getting better, I have now have full permission for the folder but i can't mess with any of the files in it
<LimCore> Starnestommy: can't set up forwards on NAT
<Seveas> x89x, then install windows
<arakthor> Seveas: I feel it is more work to update all the packages it depends (which is lot, since all the libraries need upgrading)
<Nub9001> Squawk, it seems to have done what I wanted :} Thanks. I just wasn't sure how to go about changing it =/
<danand> LimCore - you need to set up your boxes with NAT to forward the ssh stuff to the correct hosts
<Pelo> prince_jammys, this is what my line looks like now UUID=47CA-9533 /home/jean/Partage vfat utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000	0 0
<Seveas> LimCore, then you're screwed
<x89x> I have windows
<zero88> whats the difference between a x86 and 4 arch?
<zero88> 64*
<Seveas> you need a forward to the server
<Pelo> x89x, we are very sorry for you
<x89x> you mwan windows in virtaul box danand ??
<zossso> windows_: Have you tried System->Administration->Update Manager
<windows_> yeah it syas no updates
<danand> x89x - yuck :P - what programming language are you using that for?
<Squawk> Nub9001, research "linux basics, or bash basics, or command line basics", just to get aquainted with linux simple operations
<windows_> i have java 1.4 i need 1.5 for frostwire
<prince_jammys> Pelo: make sure there's a space after umask=000.  also check the permissions of the mount point
<x89x> danand : Visual C# and am trying to learn XNA and have  to learn C++ and JAVA in next semester
<RequinB4> You can do visual basic in Wine
<mopped> Has anyone got an idea why 'crontab: command not found'?
<x89x> danand : CAn i get NTFS write access in ubuntu?>
<zossso> windows_: What version of ubuntu?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, when I try to sudo rm a file in it I'm told the FS is read only
<danand> x89x - you may want to look at the kdevelop package - that supports loads of languages and is really quite good.
<joh6nn> when i'm using screen, bash color codes seem to be ignored.  googling indicates this is probably due to a lack of termcap info for screen.  anyone know how i can fix this?
<x89x> danand : is it ! gotta check it out
<gravemind> zossso: seems like it submitted my queued tracks
<o7andrew> used ubuntu 7.04 on a p3hp >a bug (treating the ata as a sata with recurring boot errors) that made booting a 20+min affair stopped me (even live) >how would I know if 7.10 has fixed the bug? (i'm new to searching ubuntu resources)
<prince_jammys> Pelo: you remounted it after changing fstab, correct?
<zossso> gravemind: cool then it works?
<danand> x89x - i think ntfs write is enabled by default nowadays - not entirely sure though - i don't use windows at all anymore :)
<Squawk> mopped, is you user in the cron group?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, several times
<mopped> it turns out im not Squawk! :P
<Pelo> prince_jammys, mount -a right ?
<brunner> hi all
<gravemind> zossso: it submitted the queued ones, but it's not submitting the ones I listen to now
<brunner> you know how applications go gray when they stop responding?
<brunner> well, pidgin went gray and it's responding fine now, but it's won't "ungray" itself
<Antkin> brunner Welcome do you have a problem?
<zossso> windows_: what does `sudo update-java-alternatives --list` output?
<brunner> or rather, the window manager won't return it to normal
<prince_jammys> Pelo: strange.  you shouldn't even have to sudo.  do sudo umount /home/jean/Partage and then just sudo mount /home/jean/Partage
<brunner> Antkin: yes, I just stated it
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: still there?
<zossso> gravemind: strange.  is it the same error, or just stall at `Connecting...`
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: had to be away :)
<o7andrew> danand: thats great >me2 ,I'm only using wolvix and I'm loving xfce,youtube,showmedo and waiting v.patiently for ubuntu to work well on this defective box arrgh"
<brunner> how do I restart my window manager?
<realmerx> empty_tin_can: you got ftp server working?
<gravemind> zossso: it was a different error, but actually right now it says "OK"
<realmerx> brunner ctrl+alt+backspace
<Antkin> brunner your a faster typer than me sorry
<zossso> brunner: ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE will restart X-Server
<Pelo> prince_jammys, it sort of takes a few seconds for the padlock emblem to appear on the files when I open the folder
<RequinB4> Ok guys lil help getting my laptop to boot -.- I was trying to get a background image for GRUB so I made the resolution 800x600, the colors 24bit, and used a program to set the image to grub background.  Now when i boot recovery i get: VFSL: cannot open root device "(long string" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions: (next line) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to root 
<x89x> danand : I cant copy or create a flder in my NTFS partition
<danand> brunner - /etc/init.d/gdm restart should work too
<windows_> zossso it syas this java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<windows_> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<brunner> danand: wouldn't that log me out?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, and the files properties all show that I have read/write access to those fies
<zossso> gravemind: kind of flaky i think.  Mine just says connecting...
<brunner> I don't want to restart X
<brunner> I just want to kill my window manager and restart it
<Squawk> brunner, can yo unot just kill pidgin and restart it?
<Pelo> brunner, you want to kill metacity ?
<brunner> I'm running with desktop effects, and I'm not sure if that's called compiz or beryl
<Pelo> brunner, compiz-fusion
<brunner> Pelo: isn't it compiz that's making it go gray?
<gravemind> zossso: yeah. I'm waiting to see if the songs end up on my last.fm profile
<brunner> and not metacity?
<brobostigon> brunner: beryl doesnt exist enymore
<brunner> okay
<zossso> windows_: `sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun` should work
<brunner> so can I not just restart compiz-fusion?
<danand> brunner - yes that would - same sort of thing. Save all your work before you do that
<Jowi> brunner, should be a beryl icon in the icon tray. right click on it and select reload window manager.
<Pelo> brunner, not sure what therest of the problem is I was jsut trying to help you identify the window manager
<zossso> gravemind: let me check mine too
<o7andrew> lates"
<gravemind> zossso: it's working for me now
<wrath144> does anyone know if it's possible to have screenlets in dapper?
<zossso> gravemind: excellent!
<Pelo> brunner,  right click the desktop ,  select change wallpaper,  sselect the last tab and check the no - desktop effect box , or waht ever it it called
<realmerx> brunner: metacity --replace
<gravemind> zossso: how about yours?
<tanavar> lo
<Antkin> o7andrew Do you have a problem?
<realmerx> brunner: that will set windows handler back to metacity
<zossso> gravemind: yup. it stays on connecting, but it does scrobble
<prince_jammys> Pelo: do this::   mount | grep vfat      and paste the line here
<danand> x89x - check the contents of your /etc/fstab file... check that the filesystem is mounted rw (ie read write) also check that you have permission to write to the filesystem
<wrath144> does anyone know if it's possible to have screenlets in dapper?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, /dev/sda3 on /home/jean/Partage type vfat (rw,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000)
<gravemind> zossso: cool --
<brunner> Pelo: excellent. that did the trick!  thank you so much
<danand> x89x - check the output of ls -l /ntfs_mountpoint to see who owns that
<gravemind> zossso: I
<RequinB4> K guys i really need to get this computer to boot -.- I was trying to get a background image for GRUB so I made the resolution 800x600, the colors 24bit, and used a program to set the image to grub background.  Now when i boot recovery i get: VFSL: cannot open root device "(long string" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions: (next line) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable t
<prince_jammys> Pelo: strange. that looks correct. the only difference between yours and mine is the utf8 option
<brunner> and thank you brobostigon, jowi, realmerx as well!
<gravemind> I'll see how long it will stay working - I heard that it fails again after restart
<zossso> gravemind: it's been a while since I used last.fm.  thx for getting me back in to it
<gravemind> zossso: haha, sure :)
<wrath144> does anyone know if it's possible to have screenlets in dapper?
<Antkin> wrath144 Have you asked on Ubuntu forums?
<zossso> gravemind: yeah, let me know.  If it doesn't work.  might try banshee..
<wrath144> antkin: no
<Pelo> prince_jammys, I'm starting to think it is a different problem altogether,  this is a partiton so I can share between windows and ubuntu ,  windows runnnig in vmware (actualy hdd installed windows), I deleted these files from the windows side earlier todday but they still appear in ubuntu, I'm checking if they still show in wmware windows now
<danand> x89x - before all that check that write access to ntfs partitions are supported - like i said i don;t use windows so its not something i've had to do
<zossso> windows_: any luck?
<Antkin> wrath144 it is a good place to start with questions
<x89x> danand : the second ls -l /ntfs_mountpoint gioves an error saying  No such file or directory
<wrath144> antkin: and this isn't?
<Tu13es> anyone tried the BootToRAM thing seen here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Antkin> wrath144 this is my second choice
<danand> x89x - you need to replace /ntfs_mountpoint with the actual mountpoint of the disk/partition ie /media/hda1 or whatever it is??
<danand> x89x - :)
<zossso> Tu13es: nice. haven't yet, but I'll have to try that sometime
<Copies> Hello im trying to soft link something and using first: su . But authentication failure?! :o
<prince_jammys> Pelo what is the output of::   ls -dl /home/jean/Partage
<Tu13es> zossso: yeah, I'm not able to get it working :(
<Pelo> prince_jammys, hold on I have it unmounted atm , trying to delete stuff from the windows side
<prince_jammys> Pelo: iy
<prince_jammys> Pelo: it's ok if it's unmounted
<zossso> Tu13es: I can try to help.  what trouble you have?
<Copies> what is the default su password?
<Pelo> prince_jammys, drwxrwxrwx 2 jean jean 4096 2008-03-02 12:05 /home/jean/Partage
<Tu13es> zossso: it starts booting, then dumps me to a (initramfs) prompt
<Draco> Copies: none, root isn't enabled by default
<ditoa> Evening all :)
<Tu13es> zossso: there's a casper.log file, when I cat it it says something about no live filesystem found or such
<Copies> Draco, : I wanna soft link something. So i type: su . but it asks for a password, what should i type? :o
<prince_jammys> Pelo: ok so the only difference i can see between yours and mine is the utf8 option you used. (and the vmware thing)
<orbisvicis> i need to set ulimit -n globally? how so?
<Draco> Copies: use sudo if you just need to run something with superuser id
<ditoa> Does anyone have any information/experience of running Ubuntu 7.xx on a Dell Vostro 1500 notebook?
<Draco> Copies: sudo <command>
<Copies> err ok
<x89x> danand : still doesnt work ! I worte ls -l /hda1 (Hda1 shows in Computer)
<zugu> hello
<Pelo> prince_jammys, I think I screwed up the closing of vmware at after deleting those files from the windows side,  that might be the issue, I just went back and redeleted tehm , most of them have disapeared but I am stuck with a few that wonT' go away, I might have to boot a fresh windows or just re partiton that partiton
<Pelo> prince_jammys, thanks for the help
<zugu> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 - if i install kuduntu-desktop will i have kde 4 or 3.5?
<Antkin> zugu Welcome Do you have a problem?
<Pelo> zugu, 3.5 or whatever
<ubuntu> how do i log on as root instead of a user? those prompts are annoying
<brobostigon> zugu: 3.5 i suspect
<zugu> well, I don't want to end up with kde 4
<brobostigon> !kde4 | zugu
<ubotu> zugu: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<leniwy> hello. is there anyone who knows a better newsreader than the nzbreader?
<prince_jammys> Pelo: you're welcome. i have no experience with vmware
<zossso> Tu13es: not familiar with that, but let me look around.  I'm curious
<Flannel> ubuntu: You don't want to
<Pelo> zugu,  you won'T  kde4 won'T even be in 8.04, it won't have been final yet
<Tu13es>  zossso, cool, thanks
<danand> x89x - you need to find where that is mounted exactly - look in /etc/fstab and it should tell you the device and mountpoint
<zugu> brobostigon: I was referring to the branches, not to a specific version
<Flannel> zugu: I don't think you get 3.5, I think you get like 3.4 or whatever
<brobostigon> zugu: sorry
<icanhasadmin> What command would I use to find out what video drivers i'm currently utilizing?
<Pelo> prince_jammys,  you compensate nicely with your mounting knowledge
<danand> ditoa - check out http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ and http://tuxmobil.org/
<bruenig> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> not full proof
<zugu> anyway, it's been 2 years since I last tried ubuntu and I just want to say it rocks
<zossso> Tu13es: check out this thread. I don't think it is finding your root image http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-587168.html
<Flannel> ubuntu: If you really want a root shell, `sudo -i` will get you one
<seanochoa> Hey all.  Anyone have info on how to map WindowsKey -> Lock Screen?
<Pelo> bruenig, I beleive the expression is fool proof
<Dylan69> Ciao a tutti
<bruenig> hmmm
<icanhasadmin> truely not fool proof, it just saids "ati"
<bruenig> well it is fool proof
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<seanochoa> Also, anyone has a good reference for how to use xmodmap and the corresponding keycodes?
<Dylan69> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> it is not perfect
<bruenig> it can be wrong
<zossso> windows_: did that work for you?
<zugu> is there a default bittorrent client after a fresh install of 7.10 or I have to manually install it?
<Pelo> seanochoa, menu > system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<bruenig> icanhasadmin: so you are using the ati driver, success clearly
<seanochoa> Pelo: I'm using icewm
<Pelo> zugu, bittorrent is the default
<Antkin> zugu Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Mandriva all take some beating
<Pelo> seanochoa, no clue then
<icanhasadmin> bruenig: thank you, but which ones? open source? restricted binarys?
<bruenig> icanhasadmin: whichever one is called ati
<seanochoa> wait, does it just run gnome-keyboardshortcuts?
<bruenig> icanhasadmin: modinfo ati
<danand> zugu - there is one installed by default but you can easily add others by using the synaptics package manager
<bruenig> synaptic*
<Flannel> zugu: there is.  gnome-bittorrent is default
<Pelo> seanochoa, I thnk so
<icanhasadmin> bruenig: could not find module ati
<brobostigon> zugu: i find transmission is a good bittorrent client
<bruenig> icanhasadmin: hmmm
<Pelo> zugu, deluge-torrent is in the repos and a few of us ( like a lot)  like to run utorrent on wine
<bruenig> rtorrent is good
<zugu> there was something called Alacarte in ubuntu dapper, how can I edit menus in ubuntu 7.10? there's no Alacarte
<bruenig> that is what I use
<icanhasadmin> bruenig: Exactly. and XORG is eating my CPU, even irc is slow! i can't figure it what it is but i suspect video driver issue
<Pelo> brobostigon, transmission will be default in 8.04 as I understand
<bruenig> zugu: edit .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<Flannel> zugu: At the bottom of your menu, there's "Menu Editor" which is alacarte
<MasterAslan> hi, using grub you can easily change the sources mirror with a drop down.  Is there any way to change the mirror to say the virginmedia.com mirror from the command line other than manually editing the sources.list?
<flowOver> what's the best distro to install on a p4?
<zugu> bruenig: alacarte was more straightforward for me
<brobostigon> pelo: i would agree
<RequinB4> ok
<Pelo> o
<RomeReactor> zugu: right click on the menus and select "Edit"
<Tu13es>  zossso:, ah, interesting, I'll have a look
<bruenig> zugu: alacarte is not straight forward as it is abstracted, I am just telling you one way you can go about it
<flowOver> we're setting up an old computer at the pizza shop for an internet surfer.  should i go fiesty or is there something lighter?
<RequinB4> someone please confirm that having vga=x and vga=y boot options on the same boot will mess up my boot sequence?
 * Pelo will patiently wait for Bittorrent to get it's act together and produce a linux version of utorrent 
<zugu> bruenig: nevermind :) I found it
<zossso> Tu13es: do you have it running on a separate computer?
<RomeReactor> zugu: or go to 'System->Preferences->Main Menu
<bruenig> Pelo: rtorrent, give it a shot
<Tu13es> zossso: yep
<brobostigon> flowOver: try xubuntu 7.10
 * Pelo might also loose patience and install deluge-torrent, the rss downloader are getting pretty good
<Pelo> bruenig, installing right now ,  done actualy
<Antkin> flowOver Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Mandriva all take some beating
<Pelo> bruenig, rtorrent is cli ?
<zossso> Tu13es: I'm curious, so I'm going to try this
<Tu13es> zossso: ah, cool
<Tu13es> zossso: it didn't take more than a few minutes to set up, so if you have a liveCD or image handy it'll be quick
<flowOver> is there anything that will run flash in firefox without crashing X?
<seanochoa> I got it.  :)  Its under gnome-control panel for keyboard shorcut mappings.
<zossso> Tu13es: Awesome. Let me log in here with my other computer.
<RequinB4> someone please confirm that having vga=x and vga=y boot options on the same boot will mess up my boot sequence?
<khaotik> could anyone spare some time to help me updat a website???
<RequinB4> where x and y are different numbers
<Pelo> flowOver, I run flash in FF and x does not crash
<Tu13es> zossso: I'll try out some things from that thread in a few minutes, installing updates atm
<Antkin> flowOver I have four Pentium 4 HT's
<credible> Pelo: but you can configure it to monitor a directory for .torrent files
<flowOver> yeah it does for me.  crash's alot
<bruenig> Pelo: yes
<flowOver> on 3 different gutsy boxes
<khaotik> could anyone spare some time to help me updat a website???
<Pelo> credible, , bruenig , I'll give it a pass, I'M a W.I.M.P.
<flowOver> and on fiesty when i used it last year but we won't count that because flash was older version
<seanochoa> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the terminals (like when you press Ctrl+Alt+F3).
<Gribouille> oin #ados
<Gribouille> oups
<bruenig> seanochoa: tell me if you find out
<mohbana> when is the icedtea plugin going to be fixed?
<danand> flowOver - you might consider xubuntu. that runs well on older hardware. if the comuter is really low on ram etc you could consider using damn_small_linux (DSL), feather linux, puppy linux.... they work very well on older hardware
<Antkin> khaotik I am a web designer what help do you need exactly?
<Pelo> seanochoa, I know it can be done,  but I don't know how, I would recommend you check in the forum , www.ubuntuforums.org
<flowOver> yeah xfce is nice looking.  was checking that out last night
<flowOver> DSL might be enough
<flowOver> maybe then without all the bloat, flash won't crash X
<khaotik> i need to update my companys "instant update scrolling bar on our main page and i cant find where our webmaster keeps that file
 * Pelo thought xcfe looked nice too but was disapointed by how not simple it was for his newbie aunt
<Draco> I find kde to work better on older hardware, at least like 500mhz, 500MB ram
<Pelo> khaotik, try asking in #htm or #html
<bense> anyone know how to change the default window size of xterm?
<flowOver> don't give linux to newb aunts then
<khaotik> a seller keeps blowing my phone up and giving me a headache about how his auction isnt on there
<flowOver> it's not ready for the silver'd newbs
<brobostigon> flowOver: i use enlightenment, its very light and simple
<regeya> pelo, xfce is indeed nice, but as you say, probably not the most newb-friendly thing out there.
<Pelo> Draco, we're talking 64 m of ram on my aunt's , not internet and a nvidia video card,  install hell
<Pelo> regeya, I would have loved to see a gnome-lite or something
<flowOver> all i'm setting up is a box that will run firefox, amsn, flash and java
<regeya> Pelo: I think xfce is getting close to that point...not quite there, but extremely close.
<Draco> Pelo: give yourself a break, and invest in one or two sticks of ram
<francesca> bought a 3 usb modem for mobile broadband. While it works on the laptop of a friends that has xandros installed, I cannot install it on mine. I have  ubuntu 7.10
<archman> what to do when wvdial says no carrier?
<RequinB4> K guys i really need to get this computer to boot -.- I was trying to get a background image for GRUB so I made the resolution 800x600, the colors 24bit, and used a program to set the image to grub background.  Now when i boot recovery i get: VFSL: cannot open root device "(long string" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions: (next line) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable t
<Draco> Pelo: otherwise fluxbox or something
<Pelo> Draco, not my comp and if you recall that kind of ram cost more for 64 meg then 1 gig current cost
<flowOver> as far as i know the box we're getting for it is a p3 with 64mb
<regeya> if you'd seen early versions of xfce--back when 'xf' in xfce stood for 'XForms'--you'd faint.
<patrick__> can anyone help i tried different methods to get nvidia drivers installed but it doesnt enable 3d
<Antkin> khaotik what is the URL? Do you have ftp acces?
<Pelo> Draco, I might go back and install puppy linux on her  box , seemed simple enough
<Flannel> RequinB4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<brobostigon> flowOver: so you need something very light then
<khaotik> Antkin: do you mind if i send u a PM?
<Pelo> patrick__, you need to install xgl or someting like that
<Draco> Pelo: well, you need something with blackbox, fluxbox, if it can even run X at all
<RequinB4> Flannel: will check that out
<Flannel> RequinB4: oh, backgrounds.  Thats just for a splash.
<patrick__> evenfor just the games?
<regeya> I guess nowadays XForms stands for something else entirely, but 10 years ago it was a light, proprietary toolkit, and xfce wasn't much more than a toolbar.  The windowmanager was a mildly modified fvwm.
<Flannel> RequinB4: er, no wait, that's right.  that howto will let you do it.
<Antkin> khaotik no problem with that
<bense> khaotik, yo
<khaotik> yes i make updates to the auction calendar all the time. I jus cant find the folder where he keeps the Instant update
<Pelo> Draco, to be honest I 'm hoping she buys a new computer so I can install ubuntu/gnome on it and be done
<khaotik> worleyauctions.com
<RequinB4> Flannel: the problem is i tried and i can't boot that kernel anymore\
<RomeReactor> patrick__: what video card do you have?
<patrick__> 8800gs
<Draco> Pelo: tell her it can't even support X?
<patrick__> i always used suse but like ubuntu better even though i havent found out all of it yet lol
<Flannel> RequinB4: alright, pastebin your menu.lst, let's see what we're dealing with,
<Pelo> Draco, it does support x ,  I have xubuntu installed on it , it is clucky but it works
<RomeReactor> patrick__: did you try going to 'System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager'?
<booster_> hey guys i need to know how to minimize a screen while in game play,,,like on windows you can press the windows key ????
<flowOver> Maybe i'll try gOS
<patrick__> yes it tells me i dont need any rstricted drivers?
<RequinB4> Flannel: can do, let me boot up a different OS on the laptop
<Draco> Pelo: fluxbuntu is set up by default with fluxbox. it's very very light, but has no default TK
<mehmet_> problem: "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<mehmet_> xine parameters: "
<mehmet_> how do i fix it?
<Pelo> Draco, I'll look into it
<Flannel> RequinB4: LiveCD will work too.  We'll ultimately need to edit it, so make sure you're on something that can edit that file
<RomeReactor> patrick__: what's the output of running this in a terminal: glxinfo | grep rendering
<francesca> hi there, anybody knows about 3 mobile broadband? new here, this thing goes so fast ...
<patrick__> trying now 2 secs plz
<flowOver> yes i think i shall install gOS
<khaotik> how would i find out the name of the file that it is in???
<Pelo> mehmet_, some other app is using your sound card , stop it and try again
<RequinB4> Flannel: yeah, its only the one kernel, i can boot an older kernel (what makes me think its on a certain option in menu.lst, but tried that to no avail)
<Draco> Btw, I have a bit of a problem: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> glxinfo | grep rendering
<mehmet_> Pelo:  where can i see which program is using it?
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> mehmet_, are you paling any music atm ?
<mehmet_> i was
<AtomicSpark> is there anyway to mount a share (connect to server...) without it showing on desktop, just in places?
<mehmet_> paused it
<mehmet_> then tried it again
<Pelo> patrick__, look in synaptic and search for gl , the one you want is aiglx or somketing
<Flannel> RequinB4: oh, you can boot an older kernel?  Then we don't need to fix hardly anything.  Just 'sudo update-grub'
<joomlaNEWBIE> when is the release of the new ubuntu
<joomlaNEWBIE> lts
<patrick__> ok gonna try it
<RomeReactor> patrick__: did you try downloading the drivers from nVidia's site?
<Starnestommy> joomlaNEWBIE: I think in april
<Impy^> Hi my friends trying to install ubuntu but it doesn't reconignise his keyboard in the installion he's tried livecd and the alternative cd and it's the same in both any ideas?
<seanochoa> Pelo:  I found this article on how you have to add a vga= option to your kernel line in menu.lst
<Pelo> mehmet_, turn it off completely, it's jsut a suggestion, I get that message when I am using avidemux and some other app is playing sound
<seanochoa> Pelo:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-123920.html
<joomlaNEWBIE> Starnestommy:  will it be worth getin
<seanochoa> I'm going to reboot and try it.
<RequinB4> Flannel: heh, ok, well i'll reboot
<RequinB4> after
<Nedrah> Hey, can someone who is ready to help a newbie get Ubuntu installed message me, please?
<Agent_bob> i need a way to "read" standard input so that if there was no input it doesn't wait for it.     any thoughts ?
<Pelo> seanochoa, why are you telling me this ?
<Starnestommy> joomlaNEWBIE: I'm not sure. I've neber tested 8.04
<Flannel> RequinB4: that'll regenerate your menu.lst with the defaults from the previous lines and stuff, and you'll be good to go again.
<Agent_bob> oh shell script    ^
<khaotik> how would i find out the name of the file that it is in???
<zossso> Tu13es: unpacking now.
<Flannel> joomlaNEWBIE: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions, thanks
<Starnestommy> joomlaNEWBIE: a lot of people in #ubuntu+1 have, though
<patrick__> yes i did but it just doesnt want to install
<RequinB4> Flannel: i don't count my chickens, especially with automated commands :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, Sounds like an unsupported bluetooth.. he may need to install with regular keyboard then get bluetooth working
<Pelo> Nedrah, you don't need any help , the install proces is pretty simple , do you have a specific question ?
<joomlaNEWBIE> sorry:-D
<Agent_bob> khaotik grep
<Antkin> Nedrah we were all newbies once what help do you need?
<Nedrah> Pelo: Yes, it crashes
 * Pelo completely lost track of the channel 
<Impy^> jack_sparrow it's a normal keyboard not a bluetooth one
<Pelo> Nedrah, when ?
<Nedrah> Antkin: Thanks
<patrick__> i did ctr alt f1 and sudo init 1 then tried to install but it gave an error
<Flannel> RequinB4: Unless you've screwed something up very much so, it'll work fine.  (automated commands like the one you were using to setup your splash?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, ps2 or usb?
 * Pelo is still a newby
<Impy^> jack_sparrow ps2
<Nedrah> Pelo: Right at start. I can't even check the cd integrity, let alone boot the live cd.
<RequinB4> Flannel: not liking me (doesn't work), but shows me the error without forcing me into recovery mode to see what is going on
<francesca> laptop doesn't hibernate, anybody who knows how to sort out the problem?
<flowOver> weird.. so wait.  gOS is built on ubuntu which is itself built on debian
<patrick__> that is the correct way isnt it to install nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, No idea why it is not seeing it..
<Impy^> :(
<Pelo> Nedrah, try the cd out in another computer,  just incase it is the cd,  otherwise it might be the cd drive itself
<Antkin> Nedrah Do you want to go step by step?
<Nedrah> I do have a 8800gt, though, and it seems this is a known problem - I checked the forums first
<Nedrah> It installed just fine on my laptop
<Pelo> Impy^, are you also known as ^imp" in another network ?
<Impy^> jack_sparrow know anyone who might have an idea whats up with it?
<danand> flowOver - linux mint is built using ubuntu as a base too :)
<RomeReactor> patrick__: you need to stop gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Impy^> which network pelo?
<patrick__> and then run the sh nvidia-etc
<patrick__> ?
<RequinB4> Flannel: This is not quite big enough for pastebin: RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data ... invalid compressed format (err=1) ... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Nedrah> Antkin: That would be great. Mind if I msg you?
<Tu13es> zossso: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, What make and model of keyboard and have you tried any others
<RomeReactor> patrick__: yes
<Pelo> Impy^, p2p-irc , and it was suppose to read ^imp^
<mehmet_> Pelo: i closed the program now re-opened it
<mehmet_> and it is still busy
<RequinB4> Flannel - and two of my lights on the comp are blinking
<Antkin> Nedrah no problem
<Pelo> mehmet_, I don't know then,  it was just a guess
<Impy^> ahh nah thats not me pelo
<Impy^> jack_sparrow  asking him now :)
<RomeReactor> patrick__: or try Envy; it's in the repositories
<patrick__> ok just too make sure i do ctrl alt f1 then sudo etc/blabla
<azel> can u read me
<RequinB4> Flannel - and I used a program in the repos to edit it :P
<patrick__> then the sh nvidia
<RomeReactor> patrick__: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> RomeReactor, please do not suggest envy
<Pelo> azel, we can read you
<Flannel> RequinB4: You can boot to an older kernel though?
<Nedrah> Ah, need to register first. sec
<patrick__> ok gonna try it now thx for helping
<RequinB4> Flannel: I was able to pre- updating gnome, yes
<patrick__> envy tells me it cannot find my card
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: why not? is it currently broken, or something that I'm not aware of?
<Flannel> RequinB4: oh, so you broke grub, then dist-upgraded?
<azel> ok thanks, can i ask for help? im tryin o set up a wireless internet connection from a d-link dwl-g122 usb wireless adapter running on a simplymepis live cd but so far i've had no luck. i read a lot of forums but i'm very confused. iwconfig only shows eth0 (im connecting by ethernet adsl modem now) and says no wireless extension. ndiswrapper -l shows a list of drivers but no one with a nearby "hardware detected" line, lsusb -
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy is a terrible idea
<Pelo> later folks
<Impy^> jack_sparrow he said his mouse wasn't working as well so he had to change it to a usb one to get it working
<arig> Hi, i downloaded a daily ppc build of hardy and i was expecting it to be a live cd, but then it started walking me through installation. am i doing something wrong?
<Flannel> arig: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> RomeReactor, envy has never beeen suggested or supported here
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<RequinB4> Flannel: Not really.  The kernel in question is a) my default kernel and b) is custom patched (but has been working for months)
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: Although I don't use it presonally, I don't think it's 'terrible'
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: and he alresdy said the restricted drivers manager did not install the drivers
<Impy^> jack_sparrow my friend said it's like it;'s not recongising the ps2 ports cause he had a ps2 mouse and that wouldnt work either so he got a usb on and it worked
<azel> can i ask for help? im tryin to set up a wireless internet connection from a d-link dwl-g122 usb wireless adapter running on a simplymepis live cd but so far i've had no luck. i read a lot of forums but i'm very confused. iwconfig only shows eth0 (im connecting by ethernet adsl modem now) and says no wireless extension. ndiswrapper -l shows a list of drivers but no one with a nearby "hardware detected" line, lsusb --vv shows 
<Jack_Sparrow> RomeReactor, Still is not something to be suggested to users here
<Flannel> !repeat | azel
<ubotu> azel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: allright
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: I'll keep that in mind
<Flannel> azel: simply mepis?  this is #ubuntu
<Squawk> azel, chances are the wifi card you have is not being detected or the modlue required to use it is not being loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, something is up with his hardware, he may have switched mouse and keyboard connections.. something isnt right there.
<Nedrah> Antkin: Are you getting my messages?
<Impy^> jack_sparrow any ideas on how to fix it? :o
<tim167> what's a nice and light text only web browser ?
<Impy^> he#s desperate to get on ubuntu he's been trying all day :(
<Flannel> tim167: w3m is installed already
<Starnestommy> tim167: w3m or lynx
<RomeReactor> tim167: try nano
<brobostigon> tim167: lynx
<RomeReactor> tim167: ooops, sorry
<Dr_House> i installed ubuntu 7.10 seems to me that didn't found my sound card, anyway to fix it?
<Spunky> Hey guys i'm trying to get internet on Ubuntu 7.10 with a Quest modem but it doesn't seem to want to connect with ethernet.
<RomeReactor> tim167: try links also
<RequinB4> Flannel: any further ideas?  I'm pretty perplexed because the error seems to occurr after grub
<azel> Squawk: but lsusb -vv shows the usb wifi adaptor attached to the usb bus
<Itaku> how do i host domains on ubuntu??????????????????????????????????/
<tim167> wow, many options to try, thanks all :)
<Flannel> RequinB4: Its bad kernel params, GRUB has passed stuff off to said kernel, and then the kernel is choking.  Pastebin your menu.lst, we'll see whats going on
<pyrak> does ssh use port 22?
<Flannel> pyrak: by default, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, I cant see how a ps2 keyboard is the problem.  I would lose the usb mouse and try any other ps2 mouse
<RequinB4> Flannel: ok, but let me try something real quick first - saw a (probably nothing) inconsistant setting in that program i used
<Dr_House> i installed ubuntu 7.10 seems to me that didn't found my sound card, anyway to fix it?
<Impy^> jack_sparrow he had a ps2 mouse and it wouldn't recongise that either
<pyrak> Flannel, how do you make it use a different port?
<brobostigon> Dr_House: what doe dmesg and lspci and lshw return??
<pyrak> Flannel, on both the host and the client
<Itaku> how do i host domains on ubuntu??????????????????????????????????????????????
<Jack_Sparrow> Impy^, he has some sort of other hardware issue
<volvos> question: what to diagnose when nothing happens after upsplash ?
<Dr_House> brobostigon, translate
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, please stop that.
<e3> willy
<Flannel> pyrak: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config, its almost the first line.  Client depends on the client, usually a command line parameter
<Spunky> Hey guys i'm trying to get internet on Ubuntu 7.10 with a Quest modem but it doesn't seem to want to connect with ethernet. Any of you guys know of anyway to try and fix this issue?
<brobostigon> Dr_House: run dmesg, and lshw in terminal, and pastebin the results
<Dr_House> ok
<pyrak> Flannel, is it necessary to use the same port on the client as on the host?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | Dr_House
<ubotu> Dr_House: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<duncan> Hi there,i have problem on the MSN messenger network where I appear offline to certain contacts when I am online. I am using Pidgin but it happened on kmess and aMSN as well. The contacts who I appear offline to are always the same, and the same on all clients. Can anyone help? :)
<Flannel> pyrak: You don't "use" a port on the client, you connect to a specific port.  and yes, the port you connect to has to be the same as the one that's being listened to
<ArthurArchnix> Hey... I installed bastille and ran it, but now I can't login with one of my accounts. I can still login with my sudo enabled account, but my day to day account can't get past the gdm
<RequinB4> Flannel - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58178/
<Dr_House> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58179/ brobostigon
<azel> im tryin to set up a wireless internet connection from a dlink dwl g122 usb wifi adap - using simply mepis live cd - iwconfig only shows eth0 (im connecting through ethernet adsl modem now) and says no wireless extension. ndiswrapper -l shows a list of drivers but no one has a "hardware detected" line nearby, lsusb --vv shows the d-link dwl-g122 and its chipset on the usb bus. what can i do ?
<Flannel> RequinB4: and none of the older kernels work?
<Nedrah> Ok, I still need help here: Ubuntu 7.10 64bit crashes when I try to start the installation or check cd integrity. I installed it just fine on my Laptop with the same cd. Pc: Core2duo E6750, Nvidia 8800gt. I searched the forums and this seems to be a known bug
<RequinB4> Flanel: the older kernels work
<RequinB4> hold on
<Flannel> azel: This is #ubuntu, you should ask the mepis people for mepis support.
 * RequinB4 might have it
<volvos> what should happen after upsplash ? where to find informations on startup process ?
<vox> volvos: /var/log/dmesg
<Android> 5on5 | low | not d2
<roffles> I am having password recovery issues in 'Ubuntu Forums', is there a troubleshooting link or channel I can go to for more help?
<Dr_House> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58180/ brobostigon
<azel> Flannel: i cant coz mepis channel is read only and i kno mepis is based on debian and ubuntu so i though it would be ok if i posted here
<RequinB4> sweet - Flannel, it was the vga setting, it was at the wrong resolution for some reason only for the default kernel
<Tu13es> zossso: any luck so far? I tried adding the root= lineto no avail
<volvos> vox: loading hangs after upsplash
<Flannel> roffles: #ubuntuforums
<roffles> ty
<brobostigon> Dr_House: got it, one minute, i need to read it
<Jack_Sparrow> azel, Didnt Warren move away from using ubuntu as his base setup?
<prettyricky> hey guys Im getting no sound at all.... It was working before, any help would be appreciated.
<vox> volvos: when you get to the grub menu, edit "quiet usplash" from the second line and then boot
<azel> Flannel: i also think its quite a generic issue this one im talkin about
<Jack_Sparrow> azel, try the web for Mepislovers
<flowOver> im experiencing a minor bug with a compiz animation.  the when windows change focus, they fade windows in and out.  sometimes a window while it has focus will just fade out though, then i have to change focus then go back.
<pyrak> Flannel, so is it good practice to use a port other than 22 for ssh, to avoid random traffic, or does it not matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> flowOver, /j #Compiz for the latest fixes
<azel> ... can i ask for help? im tryin to set up a wireless internet connection from a d-link dwl-g122 usb wireless adapter but so far i've had no luck. i read a lot of forums but i'm very confused. iwconfig only shows eth0 (im connecting by ethernet adsl modem now) and says no wireless extension. ndiswrapper -l shows a list of drivers but no one with a nearby "hardware detected" line, lsusb --vv shows the d-link dwl-g122 and its c
<Flannel> pyrak: you can, that's one of the easiest ways to get away from so much spam in your logs.  you can also use something like DenyHosts to block spammers.
<regeya> and the 'go somewhere else' bot kicks in.
<Flannel> !repeat | azel
<ubotu> azel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> prettyricky, Sounds like you need to recompile alsa.. and use ver 15 not 16
<pyrak> Flannel, so what port would you recommend?
<Flannel> pyrak: It doesn't matter as long as it's not something used for something else.
<Jack_Sparrow> azel, And no this is not the place for you to ask for help, there are differences
<Flannel> pyrak: something you can remember is usually a good thing.
<brobostigon> Dr_House: its showing loads of pci errors, thats probebly why it not working, i am not sure how to interpret those errors.
<prettyricky> Jack Sparrow----> how do I do that???
<Dr_House> brobostigon,  any advice?
<brobostigon> Dr_House: as i have never seen those kind of errors before
<ricky_> hello to everyone!
<regeya> Jack_Sparrow: you have an odd definition of 'support'
<pyrak> Flannel, that's the thing, i don't know what other things use :/  how about 33?
<Dr_House> ok
<flowOver> "sounds like you need to recompile"  << now on the list of reasons why linux is not ready for the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> regeya, We do not support Mepis...
<Dr_House> thx anyway brobostigon
<Itaku> how do i fix this
<Itaku> sudo: cd: command not found
<bruenig> cd is a shell built in
<RequinB4> Itaku: why would you need to sudo cd
<Itaku> permission denied
<brobostigon> Dr_House: sorry i couldnt help
<Flannel> Itaku: `sudo cd` doesn't actually do anything productive
<Dr_House> brobostigon,  :)
<RequinB4> Itaku: I think what you really want to do is allow your user to access the directory
<zossso> Tu13es: I get pretty far, it stalls at mounting root filesystem
<bruenig> maybe sudo bash -c "cd"
<bruenig> probably fail though
<regeya> oh heh...sorry, Jack_Sparrow
<Morg> Hey Ho
<ricky_> i am trying to modify the Places/ option in the Gnome Panel of Ubuntu 7.10.Can anybody tell me which file i have to change?.
<Tu13es> zossso: hm
<bruenig> because it opens a subshell to do that, then closes it afterwards
<regeya> though I do see you spend a great deal of time telling people to go elsewhere...sorry.
<Itaku> nvm
<Itaku> i used sudo su
<azel> ok then lets try to be generic, i have a wifi usb adapter but i cant bring it up coz i have no interface for it . there is no wifi0 if i type iwconfig. i only have eth0 because right now i-m connecting through a etherned adsl modem. the usb wifi adapter is correctly plugged in and if i type lsusb -v it shows me its information (model etc) and it says its connected to the usb bus.
<Itaku> :)
<zossso> Tu13es: Rather, Waiting for root filesystem...
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, what are you trying to do.. sudo su is not a good idea
<Flannel> Itaku: Don't use sudo su.  Use `sudo -i` to get a root prompt.  But, why do you want a root prompt anyway?
<azel> so what should i do
<leniwy> Jack_Sparrow do you know any good news reader for ubuntu (except nzb i have already tried it)?
<Itaku> Jack_Sparrow, trying to get into /root
<vox> leniwy: knode
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, use sudo command.....
<Itaku> sudo: cd: command not found
<Flannel> azel: S.M. is based on debian, not ubuntu.  But still, try an Ubuntu CD, see if it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, cd ..
<psychoman> Pan Newsreader
<Nedrah> Still need help: Ubuntu 7.10 64bit crashes when I try to start the installation or check cd integrity. I installed it just fine on my Laptop with the same cd. Pc: Core2duo E6750, Nvidia 8800gt. I searched the forums and this seems to be a known bug
<Squawk> Itaku: "sudo cd ~"
<flowOver> you can cd into any folder.  no super user privaledges needed
<flowOver> sudo cd is useless
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, or cd /
<Flannel> Itaku: why are you trying to get into /root?  sudo cd does nothing.
<leniwy> thanx vox & psychoman
<Itaku> cuz i got permission denied
<Squawk> flowOver, not if he has restricted permissions (personaly I lock down /root)
<ricky_> Could anybody tell me how i add link to the gnome Planel/Places folder?
<justin__> wow, I love konversation a lot better then gnome xchat
<Flannel> Itaku: Just because you've been denied doesn't mean you need to go there.  Please, tell us what you're trying to ultimately accomplish.
<aghachi> how do i kno if i have compiz or compiz-fusion.. or are they the same
<Flannel> aghachi: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<azel> Flannel: ubuntu is based on debian
<aghachi> 7.10 gusty
<Flannel> aghachi: You have -fusion
<azel> Flannel: also when u login on mepis it says: Debian and Ubuntu help power the magic of Mepis.......... .
<azel> but thats not the point
<Flannel> azel: Simply put, this is not the correct place for your support requests.  Please ask the Simply Mepis people.  If they refuse to help, then maybe you should try a distro with a community that will help.
<azel> im just askin for some geniric help about configuring a wifi usb adapter! gosh
<aghachi> yay! so now my question is how do i get the cool effects when they close the programs... like ones i see on youtube, do i have to download more effects?
<Antkin> aghachi what about gutsy 7.10 do you have a problem?
<azel> 1250 ppl in the chat nobody can help?
<Vovk> Hey! I'm trying to install Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion in wine, and I'd like to create an ISO out of the dvd so I don't always have to have the disk...  how can I do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> azel, and we are telling you this is the wrong place to ask
<aghachi> antkin: no, thanx tho i was just telling some1 my ver so they tell me wat ver of compiz i have
<Nedrah> Antkin: Are you still ready to help me out...?
<azel> i dont think this is the wrong place since im askin help about a debian and ubuntu based distro.
<Jack_Sparrow> azel, Please stop, this is also not a discussion room
<tripppy> how do i make ubuntu do a fake resolution? ie. how can i install ubuntu with 640x480 resolution?
<Antkin> Nedrah Yes but you were not sending messages that I could read
<Flannel> Vovk: You can create the ISO simply (just dd to an iso file: dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso) but I'm unsure as to how wine deals with that.  You might try asking in #winehq
<Morg> I want to install a ATI-Driver on Ubuntu 7.10 manually (for compiz). If I change the driver at xorg.conf and reboot, the screen stay black, after starting the X-Server. Why?
<Vovk> Flannel: thanks
<soderqvist> Does anyone have a handy guide on How-To get steam working in ubuntu 7.10?
<Nedrah> Antkin: Strange, must have something to do with me using mirc right now?
<Itaku> wtf is the yes command for?
<Flannel> Itaku: it returns 'yes' over and over
<usser> Itaku: it returns true
<Itaku> i know whats the point of it though
<Antkin> Nedrah I use Chatzilla
<usser> soderqvist: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<Nedrah> Antkin: Anyways... The installation crashes when I try to install ubuntu or verify cd integrity from that boot menu. I was able to install Ubuntu on my laptop without any problems.
<Nedrah> Antkin: I am pretty sure it has something to do with my Nvidia 8800gt, but I am not sure how to solve the problem
<leniwy> psychoman pan newsreader has limited connection to 4 and my provider has 8 which is a pity to lose 4 connections
<aghachi> how coem my animations plugins doesnt work its checked but no animation
<Antkin> Nedrah have you asked your question on the Ubuntu forum?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, if the cd integrity check on the start or install menu crashes you have a bad download or a bad burn
<Morg> I want to install a ATI-Driver on Ubuntu 7.10 manually (for compiz). If I change the driver at xorg.conf and reboot, the screen stay black, after starting the X-Server. Why?
<Nedrah> Antkin: Nope, I just did a quick search there and it seems this is a known bug with Nvidia 8xxx cards and 64bit Ubuntu.
<sladigar> wrong driver
<Morg> I don't think so, sladigar.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morg, It must not be detecting your monitor v/h correctly
<Nedrah> Jack_Sparrow: I am pretty sure that's not it. There seems to be a solution that has something to do with deleting some "splash" line
<Morg> It's the newest Linux-driver from the ATI-Site, for x86_64.
<pranabendu> i am getting a  Xlib extension GLX missing on display ":0.0"
<sladigar> try reducing the res to 1280x786
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, you can hit esc on boot. e to edit e agin to edit the boot line then remove splash and quiet
<soderqvist> usser: im new to ubuntu and finding it difficult to install steam:S
<Antkin> Nedrah can you change the card?
<RequinB4> soderqvist: under Wine, i assume?
<Nedrah> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, great. What will happen after that, do I still get to install just like on my laptop? I am doing a dual-boot setup here, so I need to be able to configure my partitions
<Nedrah> Antkin: Nope, unfortunately that's not an option. But as I said, it installed great on my laptop, which has a Nvidia 6600go
<sladigar> anyone know how to make irssi work with tor?
<soderqvist> RequinB4: yes I have Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, my 6600 is fine as well.
<RequinB4> soderqvist: steam should install perfectly under wine, just do 'wine /directory/path/whatever/setup.exe'
<stevecasper> is there a way....of getting more to fit onto my dektop....running 1024*768...could it be possible to make it more like 1280*1024?
<Nedrah> Jack_Sparrow: What will I be missing if I disable "splash" and "quiet"? Do I still get the normal installer`
<Nedrah> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, hit F6 at start or install.. remove splash and quiet  and it will not effect the install
<Antkin> Nedrah have you read my guide to dual booting on ubuntu forums?
<tripppy> how do i make my screen a virtual 800x600? so when i move mouse down the desktop scrolls down?
<Nedrah> Antkin: Yes, it's great, that's how I did a dual-boot setup on the laptop, and it's working like a charm. Thanks for that one :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Antkin, his problem is not the dual boot but the installer
<RequinB4> tripppy: No idea, but i'm curiuos why you would want to do that?
<free1> what it do? I'm having some windows conversion problems.  this website needs me to install some files in the 'font' folder of my browser.  I have firefox running on my 7.10.  where would I extract the files to?
<Jack_Sparrow> free1, look for hidden folder .mozilla
<Pelo> free1, try extracting it to /home/username/.font or /.fonts I never remember
<tripppy> RequinB4, im trying to install ubuntu but i can't see the buttons along the bottum of the wizard.
<zossso> Tu13es: Did you get it to boot yet? I might now the problem
<Nedrah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/147623
<flowOver> tripppy: use the alternative cd
<Tu13es> zossso: nope, i haven't been fiddling right nnow though
<Nedrah> That's my issue. I just was not sure what would happen if I followed the advise there
<RequinB4> trippy: or it may be just a resolution problem
<Antkin> Jack_Sparrow I never had any problems with the installer it worked first time for me on four computers
<tripppy> i know i can make it think its a 800x600 rez.
<RequinB4> trippy: first try making your moniter auto-center the picture
<tripppy> ive done it before.
<tripppy> yeah its a eeepc
<stevecasper> does any1 know how i can "trick" my laptop into running a higher res..so thats everything is smaller, and i can put more on my screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Antkin, There are many ways the installer can fail.
<flowOver> tripppy: the nvidia restricted drivers are needed on my box to do that kind of resolution emulation
<Nedrah> Antkin: It's 64bit and Nvidia8*** specific
<tripppy> flowOver, kk
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, what res are you wanting to use
<Niklas_E> anyone know what I have installed or somthing if mplayer suddenly after installing som programs goes out of sync? (Got ati radeon x1250 and done aticonfig --ovt.... that worked before)
<free1> Jack_Sparrow:  I found the .mozilla folder, but there was no font subfolder.  any ideas?
<Antkin> Jack_Sparrow I'll bow down on that one
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, I have gotten it to work on 64bit with nvidia, but it was a pain
<free1> Pelo: I only have a .fontconfig folder.  does that count?
<ConstyXIV> if you've installed a 3rd-party version of a package, what's the command to revert to the gutsy version?
<Pelo> free1, look at what is in it , anyother fonts ?
<Jack_Sparrow> free1, No idea, was just trying to point you to the firefox folder
<flowOver> i think i fixed my flash crashing firefox problem.  i added a line to the firefox ini script and changed all my sound mixers to alsa
<Nedrah> Jack_Sparrow: Should I download the 32bit version instead? looks like a waste when I have a 64bit cpu
<flowOver> i've now watched a dozen flash videos on youtube without a hitch
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, You will find there is very little difference is speed
<stevecasper> running 1024*768....but everything is just soo big...i any res really that would make more space on my screen
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, what video card do you have
<free1> Pelo: actually some weird alphanumeric . cache2 files
<Pelo> free1, maybe the ppl in #firefox would know exactly what you need to do
<free1> unno
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone know how to five ubuntu a vista look
<Rawrakitten> Delta, I have returned from my shell spelunking.
<free1> Pelo: the people in firefox are out to lunch it appears:)
<Nedrah> Jack_Sparrow: So should I expect additional headaches if I install 64bit compared to 32?
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, www.gnome-look.org , several themes to do it
<soderqvist> RequinB4:  where shall I put my steaminstall.msi file?
<Jack_Sparrow> joomlaNEWBIE, Yes, several themes are available.
<Pelo> free1, patience , not every channel is as well attended as this one
<flowOver> vista is a hunk of junk
<stevecasper> hmm...good question....64mb intel 1.....got a acer travelmate latptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Nedrah, yes, there are other issues
<Pelo> free1, you can also try doing a search in www.ubuntuforums.org
<free1> Pelo: haha. true.
 * usser easy now you-know-what-os has enough hard time already
<flowOver> i ran it for the last 6 months because it came with this computer.  i would never want to make it look like it
<Devianity> Hi everyone, anybody can help a poor little newbie?
<free1> I'll look there.  thanks, Pelo.
<VanDyke> lawl
<Nedrah> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, sounds like I really should download 32bit then. Thanks for your time
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RequinB4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437240 - for whoever asked about vista
<Antkin> joomlaNEWBIE people are ditching Vista why do you want that look?
<RequinB4> soderqvist - where did that file come from (its been a few weeks since i did this)
<joomlaNEWBIE> haha
<RaverWild> hello. i have really abusive problem with ubuntu 7.10. please help. details are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58182/
<joomlaNEWBIE> i just wanna see how it looks
<joomlaNEWBIE> :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> flowOver, I have vista login theme, vista icons, vista wallpaper, just to mess with my friends, then I spin the cube
<Antkin> Devianity We were all newbies once how can I help you?
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, You need to give some info on your problems and not just post a link
<Devianity> Can anybody help me with something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, all details are on the link
<stevecasper> Devianty....we can try
<Pelo> Devianity, just ask the question , if anyone can they will try
 * Bossmanbeta is away: Away
<Devianity> Well, great then! Thanks!
<joomlaNEWBIE> now im not good with working with tar files
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, i am not a spammer/inviter :) just the details are too much to write here so pAsted in the pastebin
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone wanna give me a hand:-D
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, Please understand that if you want help with video, you need to give us a clue and NOT just post a link
<soderqvist> RequinB4:  check pm
<pyrak> is it a bad idea to try to serve a website on a line with 486 kbps up :/
<amjad> i have no sound through my earphones. i'm on a pavilion 6448se. what can i do ? i tried re-installing the system. and it didn't solve it :S
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, for installing ? http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<DjSP33D> linutza015
<RequinB4> joomlaNEWBIE - tar is just a compressed format, like zip
<joomlaNEWBIE> i know
<Devianity> I install the fgrlx driver in my OpenGeu distro and upon restart I get a black screen. I bet its something in xorg.conf, but I am too new to find it.
<joomlaNEWBIE> but i dotn get how to work with the shit inside it
<RequinB4> soderqvist - i don't accept pms :P
<Pelo> !sound > amjad check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<flowOver> heh i'm setting mine up similar to leopard so that i can piss off my osX zealot  of a friend
<Devianity> The drivers is from the officia Ubuntu repositories.
<RequinB4> soderqvist - who knows what lurkers are also interested on this channel
<DjSP33D> aalinutza015
<Antkin> joomllaNEWBIE yes you have a hand what is your question?
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, this is a program you are trying to install ? what is the name ofthe program ?
<DjSP33D> hola
<tripppy> alt+drag
<MasterAslan> I am running on a command line system right now.  My problem now is that my screen doesn't scroll.  When I get to the bottom of the screen and enter a command it doesn't show.  It's not pulling down the screen.  Any ideas?
<joomlaNEWBIE> trying to install a them
<Jack_Sparrow> flowOver, get cairo-dock  and use the osx theme
<DjSP33D> que tall?
<flowOver> i've got kiba dock
<soderqvist> yeah, I found a.exe file copied it to wine/windows
<ConstyXIV> can you get the hardy gtk and icons for guts?
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, always look in synaptic first to make sure there isn'T arleady a package for it , the most simple thing to do
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu 7.10 here, running on Acer Aspire 5101 laptop. PROBLEM IS: when booting, ubuntu does not detect my internet connection properly.sometimes it does, sometimes not. in contrast - my windows XP on that same machine connects always.
<RequinB4> !es | DjSP33D, Mire aqui
<ubotu> DjSP33D, Mire aqui: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ConstyXIV> *gutsy
<stevecasper> how buggy is compiz? ive used beryl before...but it gave me more hassles than pleasure?
<soderqvist> entered wine steaminstall.exe in terminal
<usser> stevecasper: compiz is pretty stable, not ready for production though
<ConstyXIV> stevecasper: very stable
<Pelo> ConstyXIV, there is no upgrade for the gui in hardy
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<Invisionfree> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) what's the fastest way to install a VERY simple LAMP install?
<usser> stevecasper: in my opinion
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, Sounds like you have a network card that is not supported or supported well with linux.
<RequinB4> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, detAILs: i have pppoe connection to my provider which i setuped once to run pon at startup with my password so i dont have to type it everytime. so i put the windows to sleep and boot ubuntu. sometimes i have connection at startup, sometimes not.right now as it seems i have internet connection. by the way another fact that may not be linked to all this is sometimes on boot time i got my wifi switched on (i default leave it off)
<Antkin> RequinB4 Do you have a problem?
<joomlaNEWBIE> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Complete+Vista+Aero+theme+%28automated%29?content=72318
<stevecasper> u think i should give it a try?
<RequinB4> Antkin - what?
<joomlaNEWBIE> that is wat im trying to install
<Invisionfree> I tried "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it just .. Did nothing.
<usser> stevecasper: yea why not,
<jodde> Hey guys.
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, this is a theme ?  just drag drop the tar.gz file into the theme manager
<Jack_Sparrow> joomlaNEWBIE, Is that link working again?
<joomlaNEWBIE> oh
<Antkin> RequinB4 you have doutbs about this channel?
<jodde> Does anyone know a player that will play .VOB files?
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, what i tried to fix it: 1) sometimes when i disable then enable the connection via nm-applet 0.6.5 as it appears graphical on the screen - it gets connected and i am happy ||||2) when 1) does not work, i pulled out the lan cable and put it back on --noticed that nm-applet does not detect the cable was pulled out at all
<Devianity> So anybody?
<MasterAslan> Invisionfree: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<usser> jodde: vlc
<usser> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<x89x> how do i install kdevelop anyone ??????
<RequinB4> Antkin: I'm not sure what you are talking about
<Antkin> jodd Welcome, do you have a problem?
<stevecasper> ok sold....ill prob be back in a lil while with some problems
<jodde> I do.
<Invisionfree> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-server
<flowOver> everytime i install  atheme it doesn't change my panel styles.  the ubuntu human panels are ugly.  how do i change them?
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, 3) did a "ps aux | grep ppp" in case something was loaded that conflicts with my pon, but got nothing - so this is useless||||4) according to 1) and 2) it seemed to me that maybe nm-applet does not work properly - so i killed it and ran it again with the option it was previously ran "nm-applet --sm-disable" - this does not helps and is useless also||||
<jodde> I can't play DVD files.
<jodde> I mean, I could play a DVD disk, but not files.
<joomlaNEWBIE> Jack_Sparrow: wat link
<amjad> Pelo, thanks for the tips. but none of them seem to be dealing with my specific problem. what is interesting is that if i reboot my computer now, it will work. but after i turn it off and on again, it won't :S then if i reboot, it works again
<x89x> danand : you there ??
<Invisionfree> MasterAslan: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, What network card is that.
<_a_dave> hi all, been trying to figure out how to trigger an upgrade from v6.06 to 7.10.  update-manager -c finds nothing, but update-manager -c -d suggests version 8.x
<Devianity> Fgrlx making the GUI go away problem, anybody?
<Pelo> Devianity, boot the recovery mode,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver when asked and the default for everything else unless you know better,  that will get you the gui back
<Antkin> RequinB4 ok forget it
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, how c an i see this info -- im not much into linux?
<jodde> I've tried using VLC to play them.
<smemorix> hello
<RequinB4> Antkin: Nice i guess that you want to help, but is probably best to just repond to questions ^^
<Invisionfree> _a_dave: Is there a problem with 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10?
<Antkin> jodd are you using Kaffiene?
<Pelo> amjad, no idea then
<jodde> No.
<Jack_Sparrow> joomlaNEWBIE, That vista aero link was down for awhile.. it does not automatically install everything.. it still needs work and a lot of manual installation
<Devianity> Pello: I tried that. Bash says I it doesnt know the command
<jc> anyone know how to install the latest beta of firefox on 7.10 a64?  I wanted to give the the beta3 a try but not sure what to do
<jodde> Isn't Kaffiene a music player?
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, lspci in a term
<joomlaNEWBIE> welll wat is they easiest way to make ma shit look like vista
<Pelo> Devianity, is this ubuntu ? or someting else ?
<usser> jc: just download the binary from mozilla site untar it into say /opt/firefox3
<Pici> !language | joomlaNEWBIE
<ubotu> joomlaNEWBIE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_a_dave> Invisionfree: I guess the problem is update-manager isn't finding _any_ new release to work on
<Pelo> Devianity, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Antkin> smemorix Welcome Do you have a poblem?
<usser> jc: and run it as /opt/firefox3/firefox
<joomlaNEWBIE> oh i aplogize for my langage
<smemorix> no
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, jsut get a better theme from gnomelook
<frank23> _a_dave: there will be a supported upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 if you can wait
<jc> usser: thanks that sounds easy
<smemorix> i'am italian
<jodde> Antkin, I tired using Kaffiene and it said it didn't have an appropriate plugin.
<joomlaNEWBIE> Pelo: umm elaborate:_D
<Antkin> jodd Kaffiene plays DVD's
<jodde> It says I need a Demux?
<x89x> anyoneeeee ????
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, network cArd is: 06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<MasterAslan> Invisionfree: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<tinman> jodde: have you got the codecs needed to play the dvd formats?
<amjad> on pavilion 6448SE, the earphones output won't work. after a reboot it works just fine. but when i turn the laptop off and on again it fails again. any ideas ? ubuntu 7.10
<frank23> x89x: you can install programs with adept
<jodde> Tinman, maybe not.
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, , go into www.gnome-look.org use the search , look for  vista in the gtk2 categori, try several of them there are a few
<jodde> How do I get them?
<smemorix> where are you from
<smemorix> ?
<jodde> Me?
<jodde> Canada.
<tinman> jodde: what are you using to play these files?
<crf> CANADA
<smemorix> wow
<Pelo> amjad, might want to give that a try in the forum
<Antkin> jodd some people have have problems with CODE's
<jodde> I've tried quite a few diverent programs.
<scjp_> hello everybody
<Devianity> So dpkgs-reconfigure xorg-server didnt work. Said I dont have a xorg-server
<x89x> frank23 : where do  iget adept from ?
 * Pelo can'T beleive he's sharing a country with jodde 
<joomlaNEWBIE> hah
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, also detail: this bug occured since last year. i though it would be fixed, but looks there are not much people that have it so it reproduces with me
<frank23> x89x: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<tinman> jodde: totem simply asks if you want to install them or not
<joomlaNEWBIE> Pelo: hows this one
<x89x> ubuntu fiesty
<amjad> yeah Pelo. sounds like a good idea. i can't find anything about it on the web :S i guess i will try the forums. thanks
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, don't give me a link , just try them all
<crf> Hi, is the clock app correctly reporting the time for kunming china?
<frank23> x89x: oh then use synaptic
<smemorix> do you know avril la vigne?
<Antkin> Do you want me to get full instruction from the Kubuntu forum?
<LjL> !ot | smemorix
<ubotu> smemorix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Devianity, sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joomlaNEWBIE> ah
<Pelo> amjad, I mean search the forum , don'T just post , chances are your problem is already covered,   also check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<joomlaNEWBIE> ok
<smemorix> ye
<scjp_> whenever i start the pc i get different internal ip address, is it possible that i can get fixed  internal ip address and router will not give that ip to anyother machine
<Devianity> Jack_Sparrow: But I am already root.
<Pelo> !it | smemorix this might help
<ubotu> smemorix this might help: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crf> it says sunrise 15:28, sunset 03:11
<smemorix> ok
<smemorix> sorry
<prettyricky> hey guys any suggestions on how to fix my sound issue/... no sound at all, it was working before... I have ubuntu 7.10
<crf> I just can't believe that this is correct.
<joomlaNEWBIE> jesus 51 megs
<Pelo> smemorix, no need to apologise, I just thought it might be easier for you
<flowOver> scjp_: set up a static ip for your mac address on your router
<Invisionfree> Is there a graphical frontend for MySQL-server?
<jodde> I don't see that package.
<joomlaNEWBIE> 32 kb a sec
<Antkin> Jodd Do you want me to get full instruction from the Kubuntu forum?
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, leave religion out of this
<Krumar> hey, does anyone know how you can assign the backwards and forwards buttons in firefox, to keys on a keyboard or mouse?
<usser> scjp_: yea sure, but you have to set up dhcp server on your router to exclude that address as far as setting up static ip you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces accordingly
<jodde> I'm using Ubuntu, Antkin.
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, here is what i tried to fix this: 1)so it is not nm-applet that does not work ||| 2)seems it is not pon also ||| 3)any idea of what it might be???? || 4)any idea of how to fix it? the system appears up to date |||  5)if not ideas for 4) -- any idea for a workaround? || - believe me it is very boring almost everytime i boot linux to spend around 30 minutes to figure out how to connect it to internet -- thanks
<joomlaNEWBIE> Pelo: SORRY
<Pelo> jodde, what do you need a program for ?
<joomlaNEWBIE> havent been on suck a strict channel for a while
<jodde> To play DVD files from my HD.
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, read the second post on this page see if that is what you are seeing  http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=6219&view=previous
<jodde> I don't want to burn them onto a DVD, I just want to play them.
<usser> scjp_: to something like this http://pastebin.com/m5425f158
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, not just the channel, this network in general,  it is a very clean network
<Antkin> jodd Kubuntu is based on Ubuntu it should still work
<madmaxmad> can someone help me with eSata mounting ???
<regeya> I scrolled back and saw that people were talking about dvd playback, and I think this might be more helpful than !ot
<regeya> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> jodde, iso or already extracted ?
<sladigar> anyone know how to make irssi work with tor?
<jodde> Already extracted, Pelo
<Pelo> jodde, open the folder and just play the .VOB files
<jodde> Actually, I could use a good ISO program too.
<jodde> I can't.
<sladigar> mplayer
<Starnestommy> sladigar: try asking #tor or #irssi
<sladigar> kk
<jodde> Nothing will let me play the .VOB files.
<Pelo> jodde, why not ?
<prettyricky> hey guys any suggestions on how to fix my sound issue/... no sound at all, it was working before... I have ubuntu 7.10
<scjp_> usser, gateway is from where you access the router webpage ?
<CoasterMaster> is there any way to view more than one channel at a time in xchat?
<jodde> I dunno, Pelo, nothing but errors.
<Pelo> !dvd > jodde  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<smemorix> but are you italian
<usser> scjp_: gateway is the ip of your router usually
<smemorix> ?
<Pelo> jodde, those are the instructions to isntall the dvd codecs and stuff
<Tu13es> zossso: any progress?
<Jack_Sparrow> prettyricky, recompile alsa... use ver15 not 16  for more info /j #Alsa
<crf> oh, I see what is wrong in the clock applet, it is reporting sunrises and sunset in every location according to my time zone.
<crf> HOW RETARDED
<x89x> frank23 : i dot adept. Now what do i do ??
<regeya> qqqqqqq
<Pelo> jodde,  they should let you play the vob files,  you might also try to change totem-gstreamer for totem-xine
<scjp_> usser, if i will do that with the interface, do i have to change anything in the router setting as well
<prettyricky> where can I find the info for that??
<LjL> !language | crf
<ubotu> crf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madmaxmad> can someone help me with eSata mounting ???
<crf> ?
<Pelo> madmaxmad, eSata ?
<frank23> x89x: you can use synaptic or adept to install kdevelop. both programs can install programs
<usser> scjp_: yes you have to change the range from which router takes its ips to assign to computers to exclude the address you manually assigned
<madmaxmad> Pelo, ??
<Pelo> madmaxmad, what is eSata ?
<scjp_> usser, okie
<madmaxmad> Pelo, external Sata
<Pelo> madmaxmad, usb ? just plugin , power one and it should automount to the desktop automaticaly
<x89x> frank23: i downloaded the whole kdevelop package. Cant i install it manually ?
<Pelo> power on
<x89x> fran23 :  i want to learn ddoing it manually
<usser> x89x: what's wrong with the one in the repositories?
 * Pelo is cold 
<Pelo> brb
<Daisuke_Laptop> unfortunately, "should" and "will" are very different things
<madmaxmad> Pelo, pls if you dont know what eSata is dont try to help
<usser> x89x: not a good idea, its not that kind of "manually" you wanna go into
<joomlaNEWBIE> arghh
<x89x> is it tough usser ?
<frank23> x89x: was the package you downloaded built specifically for your version of ubuntu. Using synaptic is the standard way to install programs
<prettyricky> hey guys any suggestions on how to fix my sound issue/... no sound at all, it was working before... I have ubuntu 7.10
<usser> x89x: cause kdevelop has got tons of dependencies you'll find very hard to satisfy manually
<x89x> i downlaoded kdevelop-3.5.1.tar.bz2 usser frank23
<madmaxmad> can someone help me with eSata mounting ??? thats eSata not usb or anything other
<crf> Does anyone know what the package name of the clock is?
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone actuly make there computer look like vista that can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> prettyricky, Did you see what I posted twice
<crf> it says it is "Clock 2.21.92"
<usser> x89x: its gonna get ugly trust me just use the one in the repository
<crf> but that package is not in launchpad.
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, according to realtek 8139 - yes this seems to be my problem. next time it appears i would follow this solution. thanks
<TMM> does anyone have any idea what I can do if I have to restart hal for it to update my battery state?
<frank23> x89x: have a look here if you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware but you're on your own ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> prettyricky, Repeating the same question and ignoring the people that offer to help will not get you an answer you want
<bella> hi all trouble installing printer where can I download libtiff.so.3?
<Jack_Sparrow> RaverWild, Wish I had a better answer...
<Pici> crf: First of all, you are running hardy, which should only be discussed in #ubuntu+1, secondly, I believe its part of gnome-panel
<crf> thanks for the info
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone?
<RaverWild> Jack_Sparrow, better this answer than no answer at all :)
<joomlaNEWBIE> all the ones that im tryin arent good
<madmaxmad> can someone help me with eSata mounting ??? thats eSata not usb or anything other
<jc> I've seen posts that say that flash 115 is buggy, is it worse then version 48? which crashes for me all the time
<usser> bella: try this sudo apt-get install libtiff4-dev
<lospala> has anyone know if there is some program to emulate logitech mouseware in ubuntu?
<bella> ok usser
<Fallenou> Bonne soirée , @+ :)
<Fallenou> good night
<Jack_Sparrow> lospala, If you mean enabling the oter buttons, I have seen that in the forums
<lospala> yes, I meant enable middle button as a double click
<lospala> Will check that, thanks Jack
<nasamo> hello. does anybody know how to enable 3d windows? I have compiz-fusion installed, but cannot find this plugin.
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm | nasamo
<ubotu> nasamo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lospala> Thanks a lot ]Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<protip> is it correct in saying that I should be able to discover and be discovered by windows networking devices after installing the samba package?
<x89x> anyone can i chage the monitor refresh rate using xorg ??
<joomlaNEWBIE> i repeat has enyone made there ubuntu look like vista...
<x89x> there is a wizard that i can run in the terminal if i amn't wrong !!!
<Pelo> x89x, you can set xorg to match your monitor's refrech rate is that is what you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> x89x, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nemo> ok. my brother is trying to dual boot ubuntu and Vista.
<joomlaNEWBIE> i do that
<zossso> Tu13es: no. I'm giving up for now.
<joomlaNEWBIE> nemo: install ubuntu then vista
<joomlaNEWBIE> works fine for me
<nemo> he is in the process of installing grub for the 3rd time - for some insane reason, his boot loader keeps getting wiped
<usser> x89x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<protip> to get vista to install, it has to be able to occupy the first partition on the drive
<nemo> joomlaNEWBIE: he doesn't have that option. his laptop already had vista - he just made a little space for it and installed ubuntu
<protip> vista is a whore like that
<usser> x89x: that's the wizard
<nemo> joomlaNEWBIE: so far is working
<Jack_Sparrow> joomlaNEWBIE, YOu have been answered repeatedly, pick and choose pieces at gnome-look.org
<nemo> protip: is there a way to make it stop doing that?
<Antkin> nemo I have writen a two page guide on dual booting
<protip> so you have to do vista, THEN install linux
<zossso> Tu13es: might double check all your /dev/hda1 settings though.
<Pelo> x89x, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ,   look for  horiz sync and vert rez  values , make sure your monitor's value are in the range indicated, adjust the range if needed
<nemo> Antkin: nice. does it have a section on making Vista not erase the MBR?
<joomlaNEWBIE> Jack_Sparrow: yes i understand that, but i can not find one that is easy for a newbie like me to install
<protip> it's a pain in the ass, and bill gates' attempt to fuck up linux users. I don't know if there is a way to stop it or not
<nemo> 'cause, after it has done that his laptop is nonfunctional until he restores from live CD
<nemo> protip: serious? this could keep happening?
<Antkin> nemo install vista first then Linux
<protip> I don't think there is a way to prevent vista from overwriting the MBR
<Jack_Sparrow> joomlaNEWBIE, there is no easy solution to give you what you want it to look like.
<nemo> fuck
<Pici> !language | protip
<ubotu> protip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nemo> oops
<nemo> ditto
<nemo> my apologies
<protip> -_-
<nemo> Pici: sorry. been on naughtier channels lately. I'm normally more restrained
<Tu13es> zossso: yeah, I thought that was the problem but it didnt appear to help
<madmaxmad> can someone help me with eSata mounting ??? thats eSata not usb or anything other
<protip> I'm a soldier. I swear.
<protip> it happens.
<Antkin> protip do not swear on this forum
<Pici> nemo: heh, no problem.
<nemo> Antkin: well. that's what he did.
<Sarah> Hello. It is my understanding that failed SSH logins should be logged in btmp and be accesible via the lastb command, but this doesn't seem to be the case with Ubuntu. Is there any way to change this behaviour?
<x89x> what horizontal and vertical for ??
<Pelo> madmaxmad, try searching in the forum . www.ubuntuforums.org
<nemo> Antkin: he had vista on there, then he installed ubuntu. for a while life was good, then poof, no more grub, no more booting
<zossso> Tu13es: which version of Ubuntu are you trying?
<protip> asking most soldiers to not swear is like asking most people to type with their toes.
<nemo> Antkin: we restore grub. works for a couple of boots. then bang. again
<madmaxmad> Pelo, I did and no luck. I can mount it when I boot with eSata hdd on but I cant hotplug it
<LjL> protip, well, you'll have tro try anyway
<Pelo> x89x,  h and v on the label at the back of your monitor,   Horiz is usualy the one that is the problem
<jodde> Thanks a lot, Pelo!  It worked.
<x89x> i want to configure graphics only in xorg
<jodde> syl
<Lowke1> I need help if someone is available :)
<Tu13es> zossso: Gutsy.
<Pelo> jodde, which bit ?
<EnK> I'm real new to Ubuntu. I pointed my mozilla at a YouTube address and the entire thing locked up.  Suggestions?
<jodde> The DVD info.
<non-anon> Lowke1: just toss your question out there
<Pelo> ;-)
<protip> but yeah, vista doesn't like installing on any but the primary partition, and usually demands it's partition to be flagged as MBR
<Lowke1> I need help installing Java/Flash
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<non-anon> you and EnK.
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Antkin> nemo no booting at all? No Vista no Linux
<nemo> protip: um.... partition to be flagged as mbr? wha?
<Pelo> Lowke1,  install them from synaptic, make sure allt he repos are enabled first
<nemo> Antkin: yes. 'sactly.
<Lowke1> okay thanks Pelo
<Lowke1> and Jack
<nemo> Antkin: is like the boot loader vanishes.
<protip> run parted some time
<polm> Is Tor + Privoxy the best anonymizer setup native to Ubuntu?
<protip> if you are dual booting, one will be flagged as boot
<bella> libng2 it still asks me for that one usser
 * Pelo waves hello to Dr_willis 
<Antkin> nemo sorry to hear that I think you have to install Vista again
<zossso> Tu13es: same here. only changes I made were using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, and updated the /dev/hd? to match mine.
<dannyboy> what program can i use to play dvd movies?
<protip> I'm stuck on trying to get linux to see a windows network
<nemo> Antkin: no vista install disc - vista preinstall
<protip> and then getting a windows network to see my linux box
<Lowke1> Installing, thanks Pelo
<Pelo> Lowke1, always look in synaptic
<protip> that's why they invented bittorrent, nemo
<Lowke1> okay  :)
<nemo> Antkin: there has to be a way to make it stop it from doing this
<protip> thepiratebay is your friend.
<nemo> *sigh*
<frank23> !dvd | dannyboy
<Lowke1> I was surpirsed I found VLC and Winrar in there
<ubotu> dannyboy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<protip> as long as you have a valid vista install key, it's legal
<joomlaNEWBIE> Jack_Sparrow: its not about wat i want it to look like its about installing it... thats the problem
<protip> you'll want the OEM install disk download.
<Dr_willis> Lowke1,  you mean rar and unrar? :) not winrar?
<zossso> Tu13es: noticed the casper dir is 2GB. don't know if that is a prob
<bella>  my printer install file still asks for libng2
<Lowke1> yeah sorry
<Lowke1> I was trying to install winrar and read a forum to just install rar unrar
<usser> bella: come again?
<Antkin> nemo did you buy the computer from new?
<Dr_willis> Lowke1,  thats because the 3 are different. :) You can run winrar.exe with wine
<Lowke1> Rarlabs does make Winrar for Linux but I couldn't figure out how to install it
<usser> bella: libpng2 maybe?
<non-anon> anyone know where the xchat-GNOME .conf file is stashed?
<nemo> Antkin: I believe he did. he's 4000 miles away
<protip> lowkel: rar and unrar are the best things to use
<LjL> protip, (lowke1): i suggest you do NOT give legal advice here
<Lowke1> okay :D
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, sometimes the tar.gz files from gnomelook are repackaged to include instructions,  extract once and if there is another tar.gz in it put that in the theme manager
<Lowke1> ...what?
<Lowke1> legal advice?
<protip> they allow fileroller to access rarfiles
<joomlaNEWBIE> hmm
<joomlaNEWBIE> ok
<non-anon> Lowke1: rar is propriatary.
<bella> oh yes usser sorry
<Lowke1> oh?
<bella> libpng2
<non-anon> there are some interesting legal problems with the open-source versions.
<usser> bella: sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev
<LjL> Lowke1: or maybe i was talking about nemo. anyway, what protip said about obtaining Vista
<orbisvicis> what in security.conf sets the number of file descriptors ? (aka ulimit -n )
<Antkin> nemo he needs to contact the seller and explain Vista needs re installing
<bella> ok
<Lowke1> Okay, he wasn't talking to me lol
<Dr_willis> I find that most of the time i can install that gnome-theme-manager tool, and drag/drop the various theme files to it - and it will install them for the current user.
<nemo> Antkin: that will not be feasible
<soderqvist> I cant get steam to work.. I have installed it and when i start steam it connects to my account but when its done connection I get an error "wine gecko"-something. And it quits?
<nemo> Antkin: he is 1 day's drive from nearest town
<Pelo> Lowke1, this is a very busy channel, that's why it is important to use the nick of the person you are talkign to in every sentence , to avoid confusion ,
<Lowke1> Pelo: yes sir
<Lowke1> Pelo: thanks
 * Pelo feels old now
<Lowke1> lmao
<Lowke1> everyone shuts up as soon as I start addressing
<Lowke1> rofl
<Lowke1> I was wondering why everyone was calling me Lowke1
<usser> soderqvist: it needs an html engine to render steam store page...and it prompts you to install it clikc install
<Antkin> nemo can he buy Vista on Amazon or manage without it totally and just have a Linux box
<Lowke1> <-- supposed to say Lowkey
<nemo> Antkin: there has to be a way to make Vista stop !@#$ with the MBR
<Pelo> Lowke1, auto complete on the nicks,  first couple of letters then the tab key
<Lowke1> Pelo: thanks
<tinman> nemo: what are you trying to do?
<Lowke1> Nemo: Get out your credit card, call your local computer store, and get ready to be F'd in the A by one windows vista
<Pelo> nemo, bitch to MS about it , or ask in ##windows
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nemo, remove it? kidding
<wubrgamer> hey guys, why is it that sometimes, and only sometimes...my usb drive will automount and all, but will not let me write to it ?
<Antkin> nemo it's a microsoft market dominace thing sorry
<protip> if you already have a license for vista, it will be printed on the bottom of your laptop
<wubrgamer> like, it'll open up nautilus, but there will be a little lock next to all the folders in it
<tinman> wubrgamer: permission problems
<Pelo> wubrgamer, what FS ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wubrgamer, ntfs?
<gravemind> wubrgamer: that used to happen to me -- eventually I reformated it to fat32 and that fixed it
<nemo> tinman: well. just was hoping people here knew more.  but basically stop Vista from breaking the MBR
<protip> and you won't have to buy it. all you need to do is obtain a backup cd for the installation
<soderqvist> usser:  It just shows me the error message then quits I cant install it because it quits immidiately
<bella> package installer still calls for  libpng2 after installing thje other things
<tinman> nemo: it will over wrote the mbr, but the fix is easy anyways
<usser> soderqvist: type in terminal wine --version
<nemo> tinman: but dropping it for now
<wubrgamer> fat32
<usser> soderqvist: what version you got?
<soderqvist> of wine?
<wubrgamer> it's a flash stick/drive etc etc not a spinning platter
<usser> soderqvist: yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nemo, u wouldnt know more than ppl from ms since they wont open the code
<tinman> wubrgamer: permission problems
<wubrgamer> yes, permission problems
<Pelo> wubrgamer, they are occasionnaly formated ntfs , but fat32 is more common
<wubrgamer> how do I make it AUTOMATICALLY mount with proper permissions
<soderqvist> usser: 09.46
<sdfwofs> i'm having problems when compiling some wifi drivers, says /usr/src/kernelversion/build directory is missing. this is a FRESH clean install of 7.10 server.
<sdfwofs> why is stuff already missing?
<usser> soderqvist: get the latest one from winehq.com
<joomlaNEWBIE> ok i just downloaded a .zip
<wubrgamer> oh ,I thought fat32 was the standard, to maintain mac compatibility
<tinman> wubrgamer: edit fstab and add appropriate options
<joomlaNEWBIE> theni unziped it
<usser> soderqvist: makes a big difference
<protip> So does anyone here know how to get microsoft windows networking to see linux, and vice versa
<joomlaNEWBIE> there are a bunch folders inside of it
<Pelo> sdfwofs, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<wubrgamer> but it gets unplugged/replugged all the times
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sdfwofs, install linux-source?
<sdfwofs> Pelo, kick me
<wubrgamer> shouldn't the permissions be set properly by the mounting apparatus automatically ?
<soderqvist> usser:  it seems to work now:D:D
<Sarah> Does anyone know how to enable ssh logging of failed logins in lastb? (/var/log/btmp)
<Pelo> joomlaNEWBIE, check in each to see what is in them , there might be some instructions,  if it is too complicated, try another theme
<tinman> wubrgamer: you'll have to edit /etc/fstab and add apprpriate options
 * Pelo kicks sdfwofs hard 
<wubrgamer> is there another way ?
<wubrgamer> it's not in fstab, it's in mtab
<Antkin> protip does Samba help?
<usser> soderqvist: you still have to get the latest one, cause it improves significantly with every little realease
<gravemind> I'm trying to compile something from source, but the instructions aren't that clear, it says it needs Python 2.5, Qt 4+ and PyQt 4+ -- which packages do I need to satisfy these requirements?
<tinman> wubrgamer: you can still ask fstab to do it, which i am doing
<bella> no still calls for the  libpng2
<soderqvist> usser ok
<protip> I installed samba. it still doesn't see the computers on workgroup
<wubrgamer> just FYI ubuntu dev's...this is a MAJOR userfriendlyness issue
<Lowke1> Pelo: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. 		
<joomlaNEWBIE> no instructions
<wubrgamer> peace...
<Lowke1> Pelo, I installed it from Syn
<soderqvist> usser: do I need to go through installation again?
<Pelo> Lowke1, what version did you isntalle  5 or 6 &
<sdfwofs>  Pelo well, i compiled 2.6.23.1, can i just copy the *.deb files over for the header and image and install, and work without source issues?
<Pelo> ?
<Lowke1> lemme look
<usser> bella: ha weird sudo apt-get install libpng12-0
<Pelo> sdfwofs, no idea
<usser> soderqvist: no just install new wine deb your fake windows installation remains untouched
<Lowke1> pelo; 9.0.48 flash ver
<usser> soderqvist: just follow the instructions for gutsy on winehq.com and you'll be fine
<Pelo> Lowke1, I thought java was the problem ?
<Lowke1> i installed java and flash
<Lowke1> flash is..
<Lowke1> 0.26ubuntu1 ?>
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gravemind, install python2.5-dev libqt4-dev pyqt4-dev-tools
<gravemind> thanks!
<soderqvist> usser check pm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> javascript != java
<Pelo> Lowke1, goto menu > system > admin > software sources,   check all the boxes on the fist tab and the backport box on the 3rd tab , then reload,  , then go back into synaptic and install sun-java6-jre
<Lowke1> ok
<_Oz_> I have finally created the perfect (for me) system: Ubuntu running in my right monitor, Windows XP running in a full-screen VM on my left monitor, seamless talk-through between both.
<soderqvist> ok usser I downloaded latest wine now its on my desktop, how do I install it?
<Lowke1> pelo: i dont see a backport box
<usser> soderqvist: downloaded??
<Pelo> Lowke1, third tab
<usser> soderqvist: follow this http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Lowke1> 'updates'
<CoasterMaster> _Oz_, that's fairly close to what I have at work, and I'll agree it's nice
<b_9> clear
<b_9> ls
<bella> inside the package are two files I have extracted but where to put them so they work? usr usr 2
<Lowke1> important security updates, recommended updates, pre released updates, unsupported updates, pelo
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> _Oz_, my perfect system would detach the window part ;P
<LjL> b_9, try in a shell
<Pelo> Lowke1, 3rd tab , 4th checkbox from the top
<b_9> sorry
<Lowke1> pelo, for it me the 4th from the top is 'unsupported updates'
<Pelo> Lowke1, yes
<Lowke1> ok
<Lowke1> oh im sorry pelo
<Lowke1> i didn't see 'gutsy-backports'
<Pelo> Lowke1, should say gutsy backport in paranthesis
<Lowke1> yea im sorry
<Pelo> there you go
<Markgrafen> hi all ... i need a ps2 emulator for ubuntu, someone know any?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is there a ps2 emulator exists?
<LjL> Pelo: don't rely on it too much :\ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<Antkin> Markgrafen Welcome
<Pelo> LjL, rely on wht ?
<flowOver> i think the default sound manager for ubuntu gutsy is buggy with nforce4.  as soon as i changed it to alsa mixer, most of the bug's i've been experienceing have dissapeared
<LjL> Pelo: on a "backports" label being there in software sources
<flowOver> i haven't tried running anything java yet today though
<Lowke1> sun-java6-jre, right pelo?
<Pelo> LjL, ah
<Pelo> Lowke1, yes
<flowOver> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yes but it barely runs
<Lowke1> applying :)
<Sarah> Could someone with working btmp logging from SSH please post their ls -l /var/log/btmp? :) Much appreciated.
<ConstyXIV> out of curiosity, are there any ARM-based laptops, and is there a ARM port of ubuntu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> flowOver, nice
<pyrak> which would you buy: system76 darter ultra, or dell xps m1330 ubuntu?
<Sarah> Okay, I'll settle for ANY ls -l /var/log/btmp *grins*
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pyrak, same spec?
<pyrak> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yeah, the're actually about the same price for about same specs
<Ax-Ax> why doens't find sort files alfabethichaly? have i set something?
<mouseboyx> How do I find and replace with wildcards like " * *" with "" ? I don't care how I just need to know.
<Pelo> pyrak, system76 has been selling linux ready comps for a while,  dell is fairly new at it,  encourage them both
<sdfwofs> i use computers people leave next to dumpster and on the side of the road. never had any problems.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pyrak, i thought xps has smaller screen, isnt it?
<flowOver> i predict dell will abandon support for their linux desktops sooner than later
<pyrak> [Hardy]TuTUXG, could be.  the dimensions of the whole computers are quite similar
<sdfwofs> you people spend hundreds and thousands, i'm just out the gas money.
<Pelo> sdfwofs, i'm out of grocery money, I win,  sort of
<mouseboyx> Does anyone know?
<amjad> is there a way to restart the sound service in ubuntu ? (without rebooting)
<pyrak> Pelo, that's the thing.  i don't know if i want to encourage the underdog who sticks with linux, or encourage the big guy who's just starting to get the idea
<amjad> the sound server .. or whatever. i really don't know much about this
<Lowke1> Pelo, I still cant watch youtube videos :(
<mouseboyx> How do I find and replace with wildcards like " * *" with "" ? I don't care how I just need to know.
<pyrak> i guess when it comes down to it, the xps is a little sexier looking
<pyrak> but at the same time, might be more common
<Antkin> flowOver I've been a sub contractor to Dell I would not be so sure
<sdfwofs> haah, i asked my room mate to front me a loaf of bread to go with my sandwitch meat.
<Lowke1> pelo, flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<Pelo> pyrak, what do you want to do ,  encouraging dell will help spread the word faster ,
<Ax-Ax> why doens't find sort files alfabethichaly? have i set something?
<pyrak> Pelo, that's probably true
<Pelo> Lowke1, restart ff
<Lowke1> ok :D
<amjad> is there a way to restart the sound service in ubuntu ? (without rebooting)
<usser> amjad: try /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Lowke1> Pelo, Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<golf_gti> hi, got a slight networking problem with ubuntu - i dont get an ip address via dhcp, and when i configure it as static, i still cant ping etc... the net itself works fine, got 3 other boxes with dhcp in here...
 * Pelo 's comp just froze for a second,  damned vista theme
<Antkin> mouseboyx Does anyone know what?
<inertial> how do you turn off the drum sound that plays before login?
<sdfwofs> ok, wtf!? i installed build-essentials, and when installing the linux kerne 2.6.22 it 's running depmod and says "hmm symbolic link /lib/modules/2.6.22/build says it can't read it, therefore deleting" BUT when i go compile and install my wireless drivers, AGAIN it says it cannot find the /build directory. wtf!?
<Lowke1> pelo, java-nonfree is installed, sun java is installed, and ff was retarded
<Pelo> Lowke1,  you currently have the latest flash,  check in the FF preferences to enable javascript
<mouseboyx> How do I find and replace with wildcards like " * *" with "" ? I don't care how I just need to know.
<Lowke1> okay pelo
<Pelo> Lowke1, java and javascript are not the same
<Lowke1> ok
<amjad> usser, command not found
<LjL> mouseboyx: error, question doesn't make sense
<sdfwofs> one programd eneds it and the other program is deleting, how am i goingto win?
<jessid> hello. I would like to know how can i open port 4672. Thanks
<LjL> jessid: why would it be closed?
<usser> amjad: put sudo in front
<Sarah> mouseboyx: In a terminal? In an editor? Check man awk, man grep, man sed, (man vi :-))
<Antkin> mouseboyx Have you posted on the Ubuntu forum?
<phix> ~keys
<phix> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<amjad> done that usser .. same result
<mouseboyx> Yes AntiSpamMeta
<phix> no gpg keys
<inertial> i can turn off the login sound in system->prefs->sound but I can't turn off that dumdumdum sound that plays when the login screen loads... any ideas?
<sdfwofs> and how it's printing 'find /lib/firmware/2.6.22/ no such file or directory' about 10 times
<phix> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<phix> !gpg keys
<Pelo> Lowke1,  in firefox,  edit > pref > content ,  3rd chckbox from the top ,  activate javascript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg keys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lowke1> pelo, how do i install javascript? its enabled in ff
<Lowke1> pelo it is enabled
<jessid> LjL i dont know why, but i am using the network tools that comes with ubuntu, and it only shows 2 open ports
<Sarah> inertial: system->preferences->sound ?
<phix> What are the ubuntu gpg keys?
<nemo> hey guys. sorry for bringing up Vista's evil in here repeatedly, but my brother just told me he *does* have a Vista DVD - if he reinstalls Vista or some rot, might it stop this insanity?
<mouseboyx> I just need to know what to put into sed 's/ What do i put for wildcard in sed?? / stuff/' file
<inertial> Sarah: not there.. that's only the login sound.. i want the sound before that
<Sarah> inertial: In the sound tab there is a "login" bit, just change it to no sound
<danand> mouseboyx - to replace all instances of "*" with "" in the file file.txt do - cat file.txt | sed 's/\*//g'
<usser> amjad: hm I don't know
<Sarah> inertial: Oh you mean the GDM sound?
<kditty> is there a version of ubuntu to boot from usb?
<nemo> directed at Antkin I guess...
<inertial> Sarah: ah, yes, the GDM sound
<Pelo> Lowke1, it's a FF thing , not someting you install in ubuntu I think , did you install any firefox extension to block scripts and such ?
<LjL> jessid, that must be because there's only two services installed on your machine... if nothing is listening on port 4672, then any network scanning program will not show it as open
<mouseboyx> oh you have to use \* thank you
<nemo> also, discovering other people with similar issue http://codylogan.net/?akst_action=share-this&p=156  for example
<kditty> could i reip hardy 8.04 from disck and load on usb to boot?
<nemo> is like some apps in Vista trigger it
<danand> mouseboyx - np
<Lowke1> no pelo
<Lowke1> no extentions at all
<Pelo> Lowke1, hold on, let me check
<Lowke1> ok
<Sarah> inertial: in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf you will find #SoundOnLogin=true
<Sarah> SoundOnLoginFile=/usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<Sarah> inertial: Uncomment the first line and set it to false
<inertial> Sarah: thanks
<Markgrafen> i saw a program pcsx2.net but i don't know how it work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kditty, use the alternative cd to install it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kditty, and with some tweaks i guess
<Antkin> nemo ask him to wipe his drive using a free data destruction program and get rid of the MBR befor he starts
<inertial> Sarah: i think this should be easier to do.. where can i suggest it as something to fix?
<jessid> LjL mmm i understand... so if i have amule open and it says kad is off, this is the reason the port is "closed" and not the inverse way: because de port is closed, kad is off ???
<mouseboyx> danand, it still doesnt work 's/\*a/ /' does not do anything to the file
<Markgrafen> how can i make a cd image to pc?
<Pelo> Lowke1, try sudo apt-get install libmozjs0d , in a terminal
<Sarah> inertial: There probably is an easier way. But in the ubuntu bug thingy
<Lowke1> ok
<kditty> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i dont want to install it, just show it to some people without carrying a disc around
<Sarah> inertial: I found the easier way
<LjL> jessid, it could indeed be because kad is off that the port shows up as closed. however, if you are connected to your ISP through a router, it is the *router* you need to instruct to open the port, in order for Kad to work.
<Sarah> inertial: system->administration->login window->Accesibility (god knows why)
<danand> mouseboyx - what is the exact command you are using?
<mouseboyx> I want to replace " 660 480" where the numbers are wildcards with "" null
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kditty, if ur bios support boot from usb, swap out the internal hd and use it as an ext hd would work as well
<nemo> Antkin: so. your suggestion is to wipe it completely, reinstall Vista, and try again?
<inertial> Sarah: ah.. thanks.. yeah maybe that's not the right spot for that
<nemo> Antkin: actually, you said you had a guide?
<mouseboyx> sed 's/ \* \*/ /' Gamelist
<Sarah> inertial: I guess that would be a feature request to file with the Gnome team.
<EsxPro> oops sorry i made a mistake good night everybody
<inertial> Sarah: yup.. gtg to a meeting bbl
<Antkin> nemo yes I'll get the link
<duckly> Hi Im in then ubuntu livecd enviroment. I want to write on my hdd but i have to sudo first. is there a way to automaticly be root in livecd so i can doubble click on a textfile and after saving it?
<mouseboyx> brb
<nasamo> Hello. I want to connect a mac jaguar to ubuntu 7.10 in a network. Can anybody help me?
<jessid> LjL no, i am using direct connection. i know this is not perhaps the correct place to ask, but if you know how can i turn kad on when i start amule...thanks a lot!
<LjL> mouseboyx, that's because what danand explained is what lets you change occurrences of the character * into something else -- while what you *intended* to ask, i suspect, was how to replace something generic with something else. and, i see *now* you explained what you wanted to replace. of course, your question was unanswerable without information as to what you were trying to replace. how would "sed" know that you're looking for two numbers separated by a
<LjL> space, if you don't tell it anything?
<Pelo> Lowke1, also sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin , just in case
<LjL> jessid: you need a nodes.dat file
#ubuntu 2009-02-23
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: other distros such as Gentoo sure, but Ubuntu no
<victoria> sebsebseb: never mind, i find it out , thanks anyway :)
<WarriorSlayer> sebsebseb: why?
<dufourj> ikonia: but i need 1000mbps to transfer files across the network at a full 300
<ikonia> dufourj: then try it
<ikonia> dufourj: you won't get 300mps
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: because Ubuntu isn't really the type of distro where people tend to compile their own kernels if at all
<dufourj> ikonia: how will i test it?
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: you can do it if you want and know what you are doing
<ikonia> dufourj: move a file
<ikonia> dufourj: or use ethtool to check the link status
<sebsebseb> victoria: ah ok
<ikonia> dufourj: or read the syslog
<WarriorSlayer> sebsebseb: ikonia: but there's anything from ubuntu that gonna lock me of this?
<DVA5912> how do i open ports up in iptables
<WarriorSlayer> like ubuntu trying to update my kernel using the stable one?
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: no
<dufourj> ikonia: i might transfer a file from ramdisk
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know how much the memory footprints differs between the 8.10 desktop version and server version? I'm thinking of maybe switching from desktop to server afterall, since I'll probably won't be using the gui anyway
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: why do you want to compile yoru own?
<WarriorSlayer> sebsebseb: to optimize my kernel
<ikonia> Iceman_B^Ltop: then it won't difer
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: in what way ?
<WarriorSlayer> disabling stuff that i don't need
<WarriorSlayer> to make the booting time faster
<ikonia> Iceman_B^Ltop: infact you'll be better on the generic desktop kernel - rather than the server
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: such as -
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: if you want more control of your technical system under the hood,  Ubuntu probably isn't really the correct distro
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: the ubuntu kernel is modular, so you only load what you need
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ikonia: oh, okay
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: so I'm curious to how you think that will make it faster
<WarriorSlayer> ikonia: it's 100% modular?
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: yup
<dufourj> ikonia: thanks for the help
<WarriorSlayer> there's nothing in the ubuntu kernel that is inside the kernel?
<ikonia> WarriorSlayer: only stuff that can't be built as a module, or that is required for ubuntu's components to work
<dufourj> does anyone knoe how to install linux onto my router a linksys wrt310on
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: Ubuntu's kernel should be fine,   unless maybe your going to do something really fancy that requires some other kernel
<Tarawneh> nephish: I checked man interfaces. nothing wrong from there. My file contains
<ikonia> dufourj: you need a special distro
<Tarawneh> auto lo
<Tarawneh> iface lo inet loopback
<Tarawneh> iface eth0 inet static
<Tarawneh> address 134.102.141.199
<Tarawneh> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot2> Tarawneh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tarawneh> gateway 134.102.141.250
<ikonia> Tarawneh: please stop
<dufourj> ikonia: is it possible, and what are the benifits?
<WarriorSlayer> oh ty very much then guys ^^
<ikonia> dufourj: no idea if it's possible on your specific model, and if you don't have a need to do it there will be no benifits
<Tarawneh> sorry
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: by the way
<yowshi> hey anyone here use kde? i would like some help trying to figure out how to change how it does some stuff
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: Ubuntu only releases security updates,   well there are some ppa for some apps.  for later stuff yes  you would need a later version of Ubuntu
<dufourj> does anyone know what a good 1000mbps NIC is for ubuntu 8.04?
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: where as other distros are more cutting edge
<ikonia> dufourj: read the supported list
<WarriorSlayer> sebsebseb: hmm understood
<cappiz> someone knows of a utility that can read s.m.a.r.t data from a file?
<dufourj> ikonia:  im looking for personal antecdote
<ikonia> dufourj: all the ones that are supported are fine
<Flare183> How do I upgrade using a alternative CD?
<ikonia> !upgrade > Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183, please see my private message
<Flare183> thanks ikonia
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: just out of curiosity why did you want to compile yoru own anyway?
<MoTec> cappiz: you can't read SMART data from a file.. but the utility smartctl will give you the info for a drive.
<MoTec> cappiz: smartctl -a /dev/hda
<WarriorSlayer> sebsebseb: to make it more faster having only things that i need
<WarriorSlayer> for my pc
<MoTec> or whatever device
<dufourj> ikonia: im also looking for a purchase location and price from another successful user
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer:   get  Jaunty when it's released and do Ext4 and you got faster
<Tarawneh> nephish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121621/
<cappiz> MoTec, i have the data in a file
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: April yeah
<ikonia> dufourj: that doesn't matter as people are form around the world, look in your local shops or the main websites for your region
<WarriorSlayer> sebsebseb: jaunty = the next ubuntu version?
<cappiz> the device cant be read, as it is attached to a raid kontroller
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: yes the next Ubuntu version
<MoTec> cappiz: good luck
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: default is Ext3, but it has Ext4 support
<WarriorSlayer> yep i know
<dufourj> ikonia: i shop online!
<WarriorSlayer> new kernels have ext4 support
<cappiz> there should be a program that can read the data :P
<WarriorSlayer> but anyway i would need to format my partitions
<mrpockets> how do i chown everythign within a directory?
<cappiz> as i do have the hex data
<ikonia> dufourj: ok - so shop online, find the best deals, this isn't a shopping channel
<ikonia> mrpockets: chown -R
<WarriorSlayer> and still there's not much support for ext4
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: yep probably
<sebsebseb> WarriorSlayer: not much suppourt for Ext4?????
<dufourj> WarriorSlayer:  what is the diffference between ext3 and ext4
<ikonia> dufourj: one is more mature
<DVA5912> how do i open ports up in iptables
<rewt> dufourj: ext4 is 1 betterer than ext3
<WarriorSlayer> i think the way files are written and read from the disk
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sebsebseb> sobersabre: hi
<sobersabre> I have connected 2 machines with 2 giga NICs one to another.
<rewt> DVA5912: the most basic way is: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport <yourport> -j ACCEPT
<sobersabre> and for some reason they are currently connected at 100 Mb/s
<MoTec> cappiz: if you can't read it with a text file i'm not sure what smart data you have..
<nephish> Tarawneh, when you do the network restart then do ifconfig, do you get the same thing ? i mean
<MoTec> cappiz: what i see generally looks like:  http://www.3ware.com/kb/attachments/smartmonexampleoutput.txt
<sobersabre> one has a nic with forcedeth, and another is r8169
<nephish> when you first boot, do you have the ssame statts??
<mrpockets> thanks ikonia
<nephish> as when after you do network restart
<nephish> ?
<mrpockets> also, how do i prevent mounted drives from appearign on desktiop
<sobersabre> can I force them to be working at gigbit ?
<meoblast001> why doesnt the man page for date say anything about "date -I"?
<ikonia> mrpockets: thats a paramater within gconf
<homeskill> whats better for putting songs on an ipod, rhythmbox or amarok?
<meoblast001> i want to know a command that gets date and time in a non-space format
<fearful> mrpockets, press alt + f2 and type gconf-editor
<sebsebseb> homeskill: not sure if either can do it even
<ikonia> meoblast001: date can do it if you look at the options
<meoblast001> ikonia: i did look
<sebsebseb> homeskill: and not even Banshee as far as I know.  Intrepid Ibex versin of Bansehe very good
<Tarawneh> nephish: yes
<mrpockets> thank fearful
<sebsebseb> homeskill: I know out there some where, is  what is meant to be a very good iturnes open source alternative though
<fearful> mrpockets, then look under apps/nautilus/desktop
<homeskill> sebastien_ an ubuntu community forum says that banshee and amarok and gtkpod can do i
<fearful> mrpockets, should be volumes visible and untick that and voila
<meoblast001> ikonia: %F makes no sense to me
<DVA5912> rewt, how would i specift output
<sebsebseb> homeskill: well use Banshee then :)  make sure it's Intrepid Ibex version
<meoblast001> ikonia: date %F didn't do anything
<ikonia> meoblast001:  date +%m%d%y
<mrpockets> amazing
<mrpockets> thanks agian man!
<fearful> mrpockets, your very welcome
<cappiz> MoTec, ah thanks :)
<abc2xyz> how to use http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rewt> DVA5912, you can allow all related/established connections out with: iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<MoTec> cappiz: is it just text? :)
<rewt> DVA5912, one rule for all ports
<dufourj> rewt: ext2 is better than ext3 because you can recover deleted files
<xzoLx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121624/
<rewt> ext2?
<Huufarted> Can anybody recommend a good program that I can use (live CD probably) that will let me resize my active Linux partition?
<sebsebseb> dufourj: that can be done with Ext3.   I did that with a WIndows program though.  that could get into deleted partitions to
<cappiz> MoTec, i get the status, temp etc.
<DVA5912> Man i really really hate to go back on windows just for my dell axim
<fearful> Huufarted, yea LiveCD since it has to be unmounted
<prince_jammys> Huufarted: gparted, which i believe is included in the ubuntu live cd installer
<MoTec> Huufarted: gparted
<NoNick34234> does anyone know how to make a USB stick install Ubuntu? It won't detect the CD-ROM. I remember seeing a way to symlink the USB device to the CD-ROM directory, but i can't find it
<Huufarted> MoTec, thanks.  :)
<cappiz> but twa0, is that port 0 on the controller MoTec?
<dufourj> sebsebseb: so you admit that windows offers some proprietary programs that linux cnt match?
<BCM43> DVA5912: are you threatening us?
<Huufarted> Motec, will it let me resize NTFS partitions?
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234: do u have ubuntu 8.10 installed?
<NoNick34234> yes
<sebsebseb> dufourj: no the program I used was open source
<fearful> prince_jammys, Huufarted gparted is on LiveCD
<rewt> lol BCM43
<NoNick34234> but i want to install a command-line system with the alt. cd
<Huufarted> fearful, thanks.  :)  I appreciate it
<MoTec> cappiz: not sure.. sounds like it.
<dufourj> sebsebseb: doubtful, then whhy was it written for a proprietary OS?
<cappiz> Ok, only got response for that disk, not the others :)
<sobersabre> hmm..
<BCM43> NoNick34234: install just the base system
<NoNick34234> is that an option on the main CD?
<MoTec> cappiz: the tools report on only one drive at a time, maybe that's why
<BCM43> NoNick34234: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> dufourj: would load stuff up in the command prompt
<MoTec> unless they just appended the second file to the end of the first
<BCM43> NoNick34234: I think the minimal cd would work even better
<cappiz> MoTec: ok
<sebsebseb> dufourj: and  I never said I was a MS hater,  and  dual boots can be useful at times,   Windows and Ubuntu
<syzothermy> hey all, my wireless is still messed up D=
<NoNick34234> the problem isn't the CD i'm using, its that I'm using a USB stick to install it
<BCM43> syzothermy: what is the problem?
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234:  system> administrator> create bootable disk
<NoNick34234> and it tries to detect my non-existant CD
<syzothermy> network-manager works fine for my WEP (using it now), but should it disconnect, it won't automatically reconnect
<BCM43> NoNick34234: I see. I assume your computers BIOS is configured correctly?
<NoNick34234> yes, LiveUSB distros work fine
<cappiz> smartctl --device=3ware,1 -a /dev/twa0
<cappiz> smartctl --device=3ware,2 -a /dev/twa0
<cappiz> :)
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234:  sorry i didnt get wht exactly is ur prob
<NoNick34234> its a known and verified bug, but i can't google a fix, although i remember seeing on in the past
<BCM43> NoNick34234: but what happens if you try to install (sorry if you already gave this info)
<MoTec> cappiz: hehe, yep
<NoNick34234> it gets to the point of detecting the CD-ROM and then fails, since i'm using a USB stick
<MoTec> cappiz: /dev/twa0 is the raid controller, or the virtual device the system sees that array as, I suppose.
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234:  did u check the boot priority?
<BCM43> NoNick34234: But you said that the graphical works fine.
<Tarawneh> c u :)
<NoNick34234> yes, until it tries to detect the cdrom
<syzothermy> anyone? :P
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234:  which laptop are u suing?
<BCM43> NoNick34234: doesn't it need to do that in the beginning?
<abc2xyz> using*
<Kdub> anyone here familiar with how dkms works with the nvidia drivers?
<freethewhat> can someone help me with flux menu and running sudo within the menu?
<sebsebseb> syzothermy: what do you want?
<cappiz> MoTec, twa0 would be the unit on the controller :)
<syzothermy> <syzothermy> network-manager works fine for my WEP (using it now), but should it disconnect, it won't automatically reconnect <--
<NoNick34234> it boots normally off the usb stick, asks about my keyboard layout, then fails when it tries to find the cdrom
<syzothermy> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> no
<BCM43> syzothermy: it must be in the configuration.  Look around the properties/preferences.
<NoNick34234> i used Unetbootin
<syzothermy> the "automatically reconnect" checkbox doesnt help
<BCM43> NoNick34234: could it be a messed up usb stick?
<MoTec> cappiz: yeah, but twa0 represents more than one drive.. thats's what the /device=3ware,1 ,2 is about
<MoTec> ,1 is one drive, ,2 another
<BCM43> NoNick34234: or a messed up configuration of the usb stick?
<fearful> syzothermy, make sure its set to Auto under 'Edit Connections' menu
<syzothermy> yeah, that one
<NoNick34234> BCM43: no, its a known bug. it just expects a cdrom instead of a usb stick
<abc2xyz>   NoNick34234 try another usb stick
<BCM43> NoNick34234: do you have the link to the bug?
<syzothermy> didn't do its job :P
<NoNick34234> i remember seeing a way to symlink the usb device to the cdrom device to trick it
<fearful> syzothermy, have you tried restarting your system
<NoNick34234> i'll get the bug
<syzothermy> many times, still doesn't auto reconnect
<cappiz> MoTec, yeah twa0 is the raid unit, and the --device=3ware,[N] would be the port on the controller and the disk attached to the [N] port :)
<fearful> syzothermy, and your running which version of Ubuntu?
<syzothermy> oh, sorry
<syzothermy> 8.10
<NoNick34234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer-utils/+bug/234185
<syzothermy> it's a Realtek RTL8180
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234:  is ur usb stick formatted in ntfs?
<MoTec> cappiz: makes sense :)
<NoNick34234> its formatted as fat32, the usb stick works fine. testes with other liveusb distros
<fearful> syzothermy, can you try deleting completely the connection under 'Edit Connections' and do a fresh setup
<rww> syzothermy: there's a known bug with no solution that causes the RTL8187 drivers to break randomly. Maybe RTL8180 has the same problem.
<abc2xyz> NoNick34234:  try mkdosfs /dev/sdX1
<BCM43> NoNick34234: what if you tell it that the usbdrive is a cd? trick it?
<NoNick34234> hmm i think that link i sent actually has the fix
<cappiz> Thanks for the help MoTec :)
<abc2xyz> i had similar prob not same though and it worked NoNick34234
<syzothermy> rww: D= thanks
<con-man> hey my number pad is moving my mouse around would anyone know why?
<BCM43> NoNick34234: nice
<NoNick34234> can't believe i missed it
<asdfqwer> anyone know how to boot an iso from grub?
<jrib> con-man: ctrl-shift-numlock (or keyboard preferences somewhere)
<con-man> jrib: thanks
<sebsebseb> asdfqwer: I have looked into that, it seems to be possible, but difficult to set up,  how about using a virtual machine instead?
<con-man> jrib: I use so many keyboard shortcuts sometimes I hit an obscure one by accident that switches a setting
<asdfqwer> sebsebseb, well, i found a method with knoppix
<BCM43> asdfqwer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/
<syzothermy> I guess i'll try ubuntu in my desktop (that has a wireless card) and see what happens
<DVA5912> What tool can i use to extract exe files
<syzothermy> rww: any links so that I could follow it or something =)
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: extract exe files??????
<asdfqwer> BCM43, sebsebseb i found this: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11796
<DVA5912> sebsebseb: yes, i need the cabs in some of them
<rww> syzothermy: The one for rtl8187 is https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182473 . Like I said, I don't know if rtl8180 is also affected.
<arooni-mobile> Public key 3b:54:e4:blah  blacklisted (see ssh-vulnkey(1)); refusing to send it ... why am i getting this error & how to fix?
<syzothermy> it might be, thanks
<rww> arooni-mobile: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man1/ssh-vulnkey.1.html (or man ssh-vulnkey)
<asdfqwer> BCM43, sebsebseb i dunno if knoppix uses different boot options or what
<sebsebseb> it does
<Royall> How do I stop this error when I try to mount my external? ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<x2o> i need the file /usr/bin/gnome-wm
<asdfqwer> BCM43, sebsebseb fromhd and bootfrom look arcane though :O
<x2o> from intrepid
<strebor> DVA5912: cabextract?
<syzothermy> Only difference is that network-manager catches that it has no connection
<rww> arooni-mobile: Basically, you're trying to use an ssh key that was (probably) generated using a defective version of openssh from Debian, and you should generate a new ssh key.
<nephish> hey again all
<x2o> would someone send me the file /usr/bin/gnome-wm from intrepid
<DVA5912> strebor: the cabs are in the exe
<prince_jammys> Royall: run 'sudo fdisk -l' to check whether it's the right device
<fearful> x2o, sure
<strebor> DVA5912: from what i remember cabextract works with exe as well, i'm not sure though
<jcapinc> hello, my sound occasionally kicks out without warning (other than an awkward silance ;)) is there any good way to restart alsa or something like that?
<Royall> prince_jammys: what am I looking for
<strebor> DVA5912: cabextract is a program that un-archives files in the Microsoft  cabinet  file
<strebor>        format (.cab) or any binary file which contains an embedded cabinet file (fre‐
<strebor>        quently found in .exe files).
<strebor> from the manpage
<FloodBot2> strebor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nephish> quit
<DVA5912> oh
<prince_jammys> Royall: the /dev/blah of your ntfs partition
<x2o> fearful paste it on nopaste
<Royall> sdb1 isn't there at all
<jcapinc> is there no way to restart sound without restarting the system on ubuntu?
<mrpockets> what must one install for .avi and .mp3 support?
<sebsebseb> mrpockets: should be able to just open those in a program, and get the codec
<prince_jammys> Royall: how were you trying to mount the partition?
<jcapinc> mrpockets,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Royall> prince_jammys: sudo mount /media/[re]drive
<sebsebseb> mrpockets: or do that, but then you will get stuff installed that you might not want
<Royall> I've also tried sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<Royall> and sudo mount -a because it should be in my fstab
<prince_jammys> Royall: is it listed correctly in /etc/fstab?
<jcapinc> mrpockets, its the fastest easiest way to get a lot of stuff you may want
<supertanker> How well would Parted handle resizing an NTFS partition from 188 to 250GB?
<Royall> prince_jammys: I think so
<MoTec> Pro Comp Series 97 15x8, -19mm offset, 3.75" BS, 5x5" pattern.
<warzt666> anyone how execute file c :(
<MoTec> sorry, wrong window
<Royall> /dev/sdb1 /media/[re]drive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Royall> that's the entry
<DVA5912> strebor: /home/clint/Desktop/MicroQuad.EXE: no valid cabinets found
<prince_jammys> Royall: check, and if it isn't, replace the /dev/foo  with whatever device you saw from the output of fdisk
<DVA5912> strebor: it does it with the others too
<warzt666> i can't execute c program
<jcapinc> warzt666, did you compile it?  what is the file name
<warzt666> samp
<warzt666> i saved it like samp.c
<jrib> warzt666: be more specific...
<prince_jammys> Royall: you may also do 'sudo blkid' and use UUID=blahblahablah instead of /dev/..
<jcapinc> warzt666, you need to compile it dude, go look up a tutorial on it, u need to use gcc
<Royall> sudo mount UUID="2AC0-C9B6" TYPE="vfat"?
<jcapinc> warzt666, go to a c channel, you need to learn the basics of programming in C
<Royall> without the TYPE
<DVA5912> Error: /home/clint/Desktop/MicroQuad.EXE is not supported archive
<prince_jammys> Royall: no. change the device in /etc/fstab. it's wrong
<warzt666> ok, thánh
<strebor> DVA5912: sorry, i'm not sure what else you could try
<prince_jammys> Royall: 'sudo fdisk -l' should display the device name for your ntfs partition.  replace /dev/sdb1 with that device name
<null_head> Hi.  For some reason after this last update, no sound comes out of my computer: only a crackle.
<null_head> But when I open sound preferences and test the sound using OSS, I get the test beep.
<fearful> null_head, double click the sound icon and put the PCM all the way up
<null_head> It is.
<fearful> null_head, what sound device?
<null_head> OSS.
<fearful> null_head, type alsamixer in the terminal
<null_head> It's all the way up.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can anyone explain to me what the /etc/init.d folder holds and why it's named that way ?
<MoTec> Iceman_B^Ltop: it holds initilization scripts
<prince_jammys> Iceman_B^Ltop: they are init script. the 'd' means directory
<fearful> null_head, do you have HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) on the sound devices or something like that
<forceflow> the .d is mostly an artifact from ancient times :)
<null_head> Yes.
<OptimusPrime> #C
<null_head> But OSS is the only one that gets a beep when I test it in sound preferences.
<fearful> null_head, click that
<thesaint4444> f_newton, hi you still around? thanks.
<richie> how do i view the OS i ran with vmware server?
<f_newton> yes I am
<OptimusPrime> Has anyone else noticed REALLY slow network speed when using the wl0 driver?
<null_head> fearful, Sorry click what?
<f_newton> whats up thesaint4444 ?
<fearful> null_head, HDA Intel (Alsa)
<thesaint4444> f_newton, I defragmented the partition but I still can't use shrink... any ideas why? thanks.
<badfish69> why am i being prompted for a new password for the mysql root user?
<f_newton> yes you dont have enough free space
<null_head> Okay.
<fearful> null_head, are the volumes all up?
<jpds> badfish69: Because mysql uses a different user system.
<null_head> Yup.
<fearful> null_head, ok one more thing type alsamixer -Dhw
<fearful> null_head, check if those are all up
<thesaint4444> f_newton, I must be misunderstanding something, there are over 40gigs unused on that partition...
<richie> how do i view the OS i ran with vmware server?
<nikko> guys i need help , installed ubuntu on laptop but can not enable sounds...
<zerko-lap> Hey, ok im having an issue with my wireless
<f_newton> well that doesnt sound right thesaint4444
<null_head> Yup.  Still nothing.
<f_newton> do you have restore point set up?  that could be saving an image but that wouldnt be but around 3gig max
<zerko-lap> I am using a atheros ar242x wireless
<null_head> Oh, wait.  Sound! :D
<null_head> Thanks.
<zerko-lap> However I finally got it install but its really slow or just ends up dying
<zerko-lap> in the logs i see:
<fearful> null_head, :p your welcome
<thesaint4444> f_newton, thats what I thought but the partition in question has 30gigs free...
<zerko-lap> ath5k ph0: unsupported jumbo
<IndyGunFreak> zerko-lap: there's a lot on google about that device, you using 32bit?
<zerko-lap> ath5k ph0: unsupported jumbo?
<thesaint4444> f_newton, sorry I don't use windows much.
<f_newton> you should be able to resize it... if you cant you will have to do what I told you before
<zerko-lap> IndyGunFreak hey i was under pingdom earlier, you actually gave me the link to install the drivers over at ubuntugeek
<thesaint4444> f_newton, what is the best way to resize - via shrink?
<zerko-lap> i followed that but now the connection is crappy
<nikko> can anybody help me settings up audio?
<Royall> how do I rename a folder in Terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> zerko-lap: dunno, it works fine for me...
<squirt33> I need to force a really, really old (around 2003 - for gimp 1.2 ) package to install. How do I do that?
<mikewu> Royall: mv folder_name new_folder_name
<zerko-lap> hmmm
<f_newton> thesaint4444, what I do is open up the admin tools storage snap in and click on resize
<zerko-lap> im in an apartment with a bunch of other wireless connections
<thesaint4444> f_newton, I can use your described method but I am trying to save some time...
<zerko-lap> could that be the issue
<f_newton> then I shrink it down as far as I want
<thesaint4444> f_newton, ok, will give that a go...
<f_newton> how much time have you saved so far thesaint4444 ?
<nephish> hey again all, keep droping
<Royall> thanks
<thesaint4444> f_newton, lol....
<f_newton> yeah...
<zelrikriando> how to run the file browser with admin rights
<thesaint4444> f_newton, yeah that made me laugh...
<nephish> zelrikriando: sudo file-browser-name
<squirt33> zelrikiando: gksudo nautilius
<squirt33> nephish: sudo w/ gui can cause big issues
<zelrikriando> should it be from the command line, always?
<pedro> irc.rizon.net
<magaio> Does anyone know of a good software midi arpeggiator besides qmidiarp? Something that can work for Alsa MIDI or Jack MIDI?
<zelrikriando> not very convenient is it
<nephish> squirt33, from a terminal?
<squirt33> zelrikriando: yes
<squirt33> nephish: yeah
<f_newton> magaio, try ardour
<nikko> zero-lap does your pc detect your own network?
<zerko-lap> yes i can see a list of networks
<squirt33> nephis: if it has a gui, then use gksudo, or else you could be in trouble
<f_newton> magaio, There are actually several
<zerko-lap> the connection is VERY slow and unstable
<squirt33> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zelrikriando> why isnt it asking me for the password when I want to delete a protected file
<Huufarted> gparted question:  If you MOVE a partition in gparted live CD, will it move the data in the partition with it or will it be cleaned?
<zelrikriando> that would be much easier
<nikko> zero-lap does your pc detect your own network?
<squirt33> zelrikriando: just the way it works
<nikko> sorry..
<zelrikriando> I should post that in the brainstorm
<zerko-lap> v
<unop> zelrikriando, how was your file protected?
<zerko-lap> nikko i answered you
<fearful> squirt33, why in trouble if using sudo not gksu (I use gksu when GUI but just wondering)
<nikko> do you have  wireless capable laptop or usb adapter on desktop?
<squirt33> fearful: go to the site that ubutto tells you in a sec
<prince_jammys> !gksudo > fearful
<ubottu> fearful, please see my private message
<squirt33> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<unop> fearful, because sudo does not setup the environment for GUI apps properly.
<zelrikriando> unop, I am not sure, I copied it from a DVD
<nephish> man, i feel like an idiot, been doing sudo rox for a long time
<zerko-lap> nikko it is built into my laptop\
<fearful> squirt33, prince_jammys unop thanks :p
<thesaint4444> f_newton, where do I find the 'storage' option - I am looking in control panel - can't see it... thanks.
<squirt33> fearful: no problem
<unop> zelrikriando, hmm it's probably not 'protected' then and nautilus will just do what you say
<nikko> is the connection intermitent or just slow?
<Lavagolemking> I need some help with setting up a grub menu.
<zerko-lap> it dies
<zerko-lap> sometimes
<zerko-lap> slow most of the time
<nikko> could be router issue.
<f_newton> thesaint4444, look in administrative tools/computermanagement/storage/storagesnapin
<squirt33> I need to force a really, really old (around 2003 - for gimp 1.2 ) package to install. How do I do that?
<nikko> tried powercycling the router?
<thesaint4444> f_newton, got it thanks...
<f_newton> look around there it should be there ...I am not in windows at the moment
<squirt33> zerko-lap: do you have another OS, where it works? then you know it is not a hardwear problem
<unop> squirt33, build it from source
<nikko> or the router could be too far from the laptop.
<Lavagolemking> Windows sort of ate my grub menu, and with Vista not working, I need to revert it in order to have any working OS.
<unop> !grub > Lavagolemking
<ubottu> Lavagolemking, please see my private message
<squirt33> unop: none I can get my hands on easily. Had to dig through wayback machine to get this. I know there's a force command w/ dpkg, but don't know how to use it
<bod> Hi, i cant seem to install nvidia drivers from the hardware drivers program. how can i install them through apt?
<unop> squirt33, you really don't want to force install a binary package that old. for two reasons, it's probably binary incompatible (as it was built with an older toolset and libraries) and you could upset quite a few packages and land yourself with a very inconsistent package database.
<Huufarted> If you move a parition in gparted, will it move the data with it?
<thesaint4444> f_newton,  ok, thanks. Should there be a 'resize' option - I can't seem to find it... - 'shrink' is the only similar thing.
<squirt33> unop: ugh. Back to old sourceforge repos then.
<Lavagolemking> unop: Thank you.
<squirt33> unop: thanks!
<unop> np
<badfish69> with my geforce 8800 gt i used to have it set to where the right screen would scroll up and down according to where the mouse is at, but i changed some settings and i cant seem to find how to do it now
<Shizuo> Ubuntu is racism
<nikko> need help sounds settings here...
<unop> !ot | Shizuo
<ubottu> Shizuo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RussM> squirt33, Are you sure you really need an ancient version of gimp?
<Shizuo> I was correct, I guess
<bod> Shizuo, seriously, this is not the place to discuss your issues with ubuntu, unless you have a support question/help then please dont add to the channel traffic
<Shizuo> Sorry
<bod> thank you
<Shizuo> I was just upset with racism
<Shizuo> Np
<DVA5912> is their anyway ot disable to firewall for a while? so i can troubleshoot?
<Cpudan80> DVA5912: yes ?
<Cpudan80> sudo iptables -F
<zelrikriando> unop, it didnt, hence why I asked
<Cpudan80> ** WARNING: Be sure you have a backup of the iptables before you do that **
<badfish69> in nvidia-settings, the position of my second screen keeps reverting to "absolute" even after i change it to "right of" and save to x configuration
<f_newton> I am curious though.... how can one claim ubuntu of all distros is racist?   dont mean to carry on a bad conversation though
<Cpudan80> (F=flush)
<bod> badfish69, mak sure your running nvidia-settings as root
<unop> zelrikriando, sorry? i don't follow - maybe you meant that for someone else?
<badfish69> bod, i am
<DVA5912> wow i just got booted i think
<unop> f_newton, off-topic
<f_newton> yeah ok
<f_newton> also very unfair
<f_newton> not the off topic bit
<f_newton> the claim
<DVA5912> how do i turn iptables back on?
<unop> f_newton, yes, but don't be provoked - he's known for throwing provocation around.
<prince_jammys> f_newton: "trolling", they call it.
<MoTec> attention seeker seeks attention
<plexq> leave #ubuntu
<bod> Hi, i cant seem to install nvidia drivers from the hardware drivers program. how can i install them through apt?
<jrib> DVA5912: how did you turn it off?
<DVA5912> sudo iptables -F.
<jrib> bod: what version of ubuntu?
<jrib> !nvidia | bod
<ubottu> bod: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bod> jrib, intrepid
<jrib> bod: that document covers intrepid
<bod> jrib, cheers :)
<Guest44215> hey guys, I built mplayer from scratch today and using checkinstall, I made a .deb.  but now updater thinks it needs to update mplayer for me, is there a way to tell it to leave me alone? The name of the package I created is named mplayer_1.0rc2-1_amd64.deb
<bod> jrib, just out of curiosity, should that link have been to the binary drivers how to (in general) or to the nvidia one (specific)?
<jrib> !pinning | Guest44215
<ubottu> Guest44215: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jrib> bod: well the binarydrivers link should link to nvidia
<bod> jrib, yes it does, but as the factoid was !nvidia i just wondered why it was not a direct link, nvm :)
<jrib> bod: ah, probably just to keep factoid maintenance down :)
<bod> jrib, ok, I do have another problem though, that link does not seem to explain how to install from apt, just the hardware drivers ap way (which does not work for me)
<mezz> xubuntu>ununtu...
<mezz> nah idk what im saying haha
<fearful> mezz, heh
<mezz> i am soo blind
<mezz> seriously, im like 2 feet away from the screen and i cant see shit
<mezz> wtf is up with that?
<WelshDragon> bod, which version of the drivers?
<bod> WelshDragon, 177
<WelshDragon> There's a 177?
<bod> !wtf | mezz
<ubottu> mezz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bod> WelshDragon, indeed
<danbhfive> Is it a bug that a terminal can block a cdrom from ejecting, just because its in the directory?  I know nautilus doesn't, but I'm still unsure.  Any opinions?
<jrib> bod: it should mention the name of the packages for nvidia (apt-cache search -n nvidia-glx)
<WelshDragon> bod, well the package name should be nvidia-glx-177 You can install through apt
<bod> jrib, i have that package, and the nvidia-177-modaliases
<bod> WelshDragon, hmm, i have the package
<WelshDragon> bod, you may need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig afterwards.
<jrib> bod: what package exactly?
<bod> also done that
<bod> jrib, nvidia-glx-177
<WelshDragon> bod, are you sure you're not using the drivers then? :s
<jrib> bod: did you enable the nvidia driver in your xorg.conf?
<bod> ah, good point
<Shizuo> Lol, a guy here wants to k-line me just for not being american and white
<Shizuo> Talk about racism...
<bod> WelshDragon, jrib -- driver    "nvidia"
<jrib> bod: so it's fine then?
<Loganhoup> Hello I have 2 broken packages and because of I cannot install or do anything else in synaptic Here are all the threads I've looked at to fix it and failed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252762&page=4 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253912&highlight=synaptic+broken ; http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124 Here is a pastebin of all the commands I tried to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/121631/
<Loganhoup> and grep info on the broken packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/121632/ Please help I've tried virtually everything else. This is my last hope.
<Loganhoup> wow, I'm sorry thats so huge.
<bod> jrib, that means im using the driver? hmm, wonder why im stuck in 800x600 then
<roadrock> Loganhoup: in synaptic choose fix broken.
<WelshDragon> bod, try running nvidia-settings
<Loganhoup> I tried
<fearful> Loganhoup, have you tried restarting in recovery mode, and do the fix broken packages
<Loganhoup> it didnt work
<Loganhoup> No
<fearful> Loganhoup, not even when booting in recovery mode?
<bod> WelshDragon, just tried that, says im NOT using the nvidia driver
<Loganhoup> I havent tried recovery mode yet
<fearful> Loganhoup, try it just to be sure
<Loganhoup> I will return shortly
<Loganhoup> thank you
<WelshDragon> bod, Have you restarted X since installing them?
<bod> WelshDragon, yeah, i rebooted
<Guest71190> Any chit-chat on when Ubuntu will include the xf86-video-intel 2.6.0 in X.org? It supports HDMI Audio :)
<el_chupa> hey when i open a file from my hdd it works fine but if i try to copy the file to a flashdrive it becomes corrupt and is filled with radnom symbols. any ideas?
<WelshDragon> bod, checked your xorg log for any possible errors loading the driver?
<f_newton> guest xfree86 and xorg are two competing protocols
<Guest71190> X.org project is from Xfree86 f_newton
<f_newton> whatever
<bod> WelshDragon, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia    returns nothing
<Gnea> X.org is just the newer version of the X protocol, while XFree86 is the older one. they don't compete.
<yowshi> anypone here know how to move app launchers in a panel from gnome into a kde panel?
<jrib> bod: pastebin the log
<Guest71190> Exactly what i was gonna say, but in totally different words.
<squirt33> unop: Ok, I tracked some source down. Somehow, I have managed to maintain a linux install for, like 4 years and not compiled much of anything. What do I do first?
<fearful> yowshi, I'm not sure you can do that because kde and gnome work differently
<yowshi> grrr between my missing app launchers and firefox...i like how kde looks now i just dont knwo if i can use it
<BCM43> yowshi: what is wrong with firefox?
<bod> jrib, WelshDragon -- found some nvidia related stuff in there  http://paste.ubuntu.com/121636/   -- and heres the whole log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/121637/
<yowshi> the addons wont adctivate
<yowshi> BCM43:
<nephish> exit
<fearful> yowshi, I'm sure there is way to get the launchers that you want on kde, I don't personally use kde but I'm sure there is.
<DVA5912> Ok so ive installed Active sync 4.5 on ubuntu but i cant get it to see the dell axim x5.... anyone else have this problem or know what i need to try or possibly fix?
<f_newton> anyway the latest intel video driver is included in the 2.6.27.X kernels
<yowshi> fearful: i hope other then creating them again because some of them run commands which i cant remember. which is why i made them into app launchers in the first place
<squirt33> yowshi: head over to the kubuntu channel, I think that maybe it's called #kubuntu or #kubuntu-help or something.
<f_newton> according to intel
<unop> squirt33, well, most tarballs have a README or INSTALL file that has instructions to build the package - i'm pretty sure this one has one.  the usual steps are  ./configure;  make;  make install   # but you have to satisfy build dependencies first - the README should tell you what they are.
<WelshDragon> bod, can you pastebin your xorg.conf aswell?
<fearful> yowshi, google is a friend you know ;)
<squirt33> unop: ok
<Gnea> f_newton: you mis-understood. first of all, the person who asked is not here anymore. second, he was talking about the X driver, not a kernel driver.
<yowshi> fearful: yeah but with stuff like this what do i google? gnome to kde switch over? thatwill probably get me 10 thousand reviews of gnome or kde and why to switch
<bod> WelshDragon, here ya go -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/121639/
<fearful> yowshi, well it depends on what you want
<fearful> yowshi, and if you have gnome and kde on the same machine then it shouldn't matter the commands will work
<BCM43> yowshi: what do you mean the won't activate?
<f_newton> well the latest intel driver for xorg.. what is it 7.3?   is included by intel in to xorg and is there for the kernels mentioned.  this information is freely available on the intel site
<nephish> hey all
<BCM43> hi
<WelshDragon> bod, When you say you rebooted after installing the drivers. Was that before or after running nvidia-xconfig? The xorg log appears to be loading vesa, when the conf file specifies the nvidia driver. :s
<yowshi> fearful: yeah but i cant remember the commands i didnt write thme down i put them in an app launcher on the gnome panel
<Montag1> So I just installed 8.10 on a machine with an ATI HD3650...
<Montag1> And it has two monitos hooked up to it
<Montag1> but I can't get it to use them both in one desktop
<Loganhoup> lol fahrenheit 451
<BCM43> !enter | Montag1
<ubottu> Montag1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: did you fix it?
<fearful> yowshi, well thats my point you can just search for 'firefox terminal lanuch kubuntu 8.10' or sometihng like that
<f_newton> supposedly it is included in ubuntu, suse, mandriva, fedora, puplinux, etc etc
<Loganhoup> hold on
<Montag1> the screen resolution control can't detect both monitors
<yowshi> BCM43: i mean firefox has them listed as installed but they arewnt running. no reloav every no quick save movies no nothing
<Montag1> ubott: sorry?
<Gnea> f_newton: please, check your facts before making errounus statements: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2009-January/042537.html
<bod> WelshDragon, i ran xconfig then rebooted, shall i redo it?
<Montag1> :)
<eNons3nse> can someone help me?  i'm not getting any sound from audacity.  everything seems to be working find and i should be able to hear something, but there's nothing coming out.
<Loganhoup> Here is a pastebin of the output of sudo apt-get -f install in recovery mode http://paste.ubuntu.com/121641/
<Loganhoup> danbhfive:
<Gnea> f_newton: we don't operate off of disinformation or speculation here.
<BCM43> Gnea: if I check facts, can I make errounus statements after?
<abc2xyz> ubottu >> does it apply to applications like gparted?
<Montag1> Loganhoup: glad you saw the reference
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loganhoup> :)
<Gnea> BCM43: you can, but it's not recommended. :)
<yowshi> fearful: *sighs* firefox issue and the app launcher issue are two seperate things. like my screen res resetter i havent needed it in a while but just the other day i needed to reset my screen resolution. i made that an app launcher button on my panel cause i'd never remember it otherwise
<el_chupa> ﻿hey when i open a file from my hdd it works fine but if i try to copy the file to a flashdrive it becomes corrupt and is filled with radnom symbols. any ideas?
<keres> how do you use gcc to compile a program for windows?
<BCM43> yowshi: can't you make the launchers again?
<Gnea> keres: you don't
<WelshDragon> bod, i'd try redoing it yes. At the moment the xorg log and the conf make no sense together :s
<BCM43> keres: on linux?
<keres> Gnea, my friend needs it and hes a winNoob
<bod> WelshDragon, ok, il be back in a sec
<keres> BCM43, yeah
<BCM43> keres: not possible
<keres> arg
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: In short, No it failed.
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: have you tried removing the packages that depend on libnspr4-dev
<fearful> BCM43, he's trying on KDE yowshi I would look for the screen resolution in kde, as I said I don't use kde check the kubuntu channels this is Ubuntu
<yowshi> BCM43: yes but i'd have to constantly switch from gnome to kde or something
<Gnea> keres: it doesn't work that way. he's going to want visual studio. ask in #windows
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Synaptic is locked due to broken packages so I can't
<keres> Gnea, he doesnt need to compile it :/ i just want the generated .exe
<yowshi> fearful: please stop offering advice if you dont iunderstand what the person is saying
<fearful> yowshi, your asking advice for kde, and this is a gnome channel? you shouldn't be here in the first place
<BCM43> keres: what program?
<Gnea> keres: pardon?
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: well, remove them!   also, are you running kde or gnome?
<keres> BCM43, my own
<Montag1> So any thoughts on how to get ubuntu to detect my displays using the ATI driver?
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: gnome
<BCM43> fearful: this is not a gnome channel
<yowshi> fearful: well the kde channel is basically dead and i thought this was a ubuntu help channel
<Gnea> !ati | Montag1
<ubottu> Montag1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keres> BCM43, its a simple prog to calculate SA, LA, and volume of 3d objects
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Synaptic is locked due to broken packages so I can't remove anything even them
<fearful> BCM43, well Ubuntu, if he wants help using Kubuntu then why not try Kubuntu I'm only trying to help
<Montag1> keres: link followed.  Thanks.
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: well, use dpkg like you were before
<fearful> yowshi, I'm sorry if I didn't answer your question but you don't have to insult my service that I kindly was offering to you
<f_newton> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/  Gnea
<BCM43> keres: you don't have a windows box?
<abc2xyz> is ubbotu a bot?
<MoTec> phear Joee|
<BCM43> abc2xyz: yes
<keres> BCM43, no. linux all the way.
<yowshi> fearful: i explained it thre times and you still misunderstood the issue
<Loganhoup> Even This command doesnt work sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<rww> fearful: this channel is not "a gnome channel", it's an Ubuntu support channel. "Ubuntu", in this context, includes derivatives like Kubuntu and Xubuntu.
<BCM43> keres: email it to me. I can compile it.
<yowshi> fearful: that sort of thing get frustrating
<abc2xyz> damn i was asking it questions! silly me
<meoblast001> how do i get the version of a particular package?
<keres> BCM43, ok. Can i just pastebin it? it's a single .c file
<BCM43> keres: sure
<rww> !version | meoblast001
<abc2xyz> meoblast001:  -v
<ubottu> meoblast001: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Loganhoup> Like I said before I have tried almost everything
<Gnea> f_newton: what? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-January/003691.html
<Montag1> Hrm...nothing in there on my problem.  Mostly about getting the driver, which ubuntu did for me.
<Montag1> Well, thanks anyway.
<freethewhat> does anyone know how to easily recover a bad sudoers file?
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: according to the pastebins, it looked like you were successful though
<meoblast001> abc2xyz: didn't work
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Please, explain
<meoblast001> abc2xyz: i'm trying to find which version of inspircd i have... i'll have to check ubuntu repos online
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<abc2xyz> meoblast001:  whats the name of package?
<keres> BCM43, http://pastebin.com/m3c7ea340
<f_newton> Gnea, I am not trying to argure merely show you the source of my incomplete data ...  an official intel site
<keres> BCM43, thanks!
<rww> meoblast001: apt-cache policy inspircd
<snowy> Hi, I have a problem connecting to the internet. I am suspecting right now it's due to the fact that somehow both my wireless and wired interfaces are not configure to use IPv4 (only IPv6 is listed). The odd thing is that I have no problem connecting to the internet with my laptop while I am at home (with both wired and wireless) but I just can't get an ip address despite my wireless card detecting the access point. Any help :D ?
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121631/   lines 10 and 13
<Gnea> f_newton: who's arguing? I was just pointing out the official ubuntu stance on the particular driver. That is, it's available in 9.04 but not 8.XX
<abc2xyz> meoblast001:  whats inspirecd?
<f_newton> oh... well that may be wise.  it has a lot of apparent issues with any chipset other then the 965gm
<bobthefish> hello. I cant for the life of me get flash to make anysound
<meoblast001> abc2xyz: inspIRCd is an IRC daemon
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: I thought that when I did it but synaptic still argues they are there.
<Hartwell> nope
<bobthefish> sites like youtube dont have any sound for me right now
<f_newton> thats why I put this old ati card back in Gnea
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: forget synaptic till you can run a clean sudo apt-get upgrade
<g0th> 3/quit
<Hartwell> jessie is the OTHER guy in the dark room in the black shirt?
<Gnea> f_newton: aaah, I stick with nvidia and stay away from the headaches :)
<f_newton> no headaches but the garish neon color schemes nvidia uses gives me headaches.... lol
<BCM43> keres: I am getting errors compiling.
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: I would just keep removing packages that apt-get upgrade complains about till you can run it.  Make sure your system is uptodate.  Then, try reinstalling whatever it is you are developing
<Gnea> the logo?
<Gnea> well, I don't know what to say to that :)
<keres> BCM43, which ones?
<keres> BCM43, i had to compile with -lm, if it gives errors about square roots
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: or, wait, you could remove komposer!!
<bobthefish> flash doesnt make any sound..... help please?
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Alright, I'll try
<f_newton> yeah I understand....  I try to keep my color adjusted to as true to life as I can... now granted the colors this lcd can reproduce are much less then true life
<brianherman> hello
<Be1> i forgot my password what do i do ?
<Montag1> Great...and the instructions for getting the driver on that page don't work.
<abc2xyz> try inspircd -v or inspircd -version >>>meoblast001
<Montag1> It's at moments liek this that the shine of smoothness comes off
<Montag1> and I realize I'm still running good ol' linux, with all its warts.
<meoblast001> abc2xyz: inspircd crashes when i do that O_o
<Montag1> :)
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends kompozer-dev
<danbhfive> right?
<f_newton> be1 are you saying your log in password?
<abc2xyz> Be1>>Attempt to login with wrong password 3 times with root user
<abc2xyz> Restart computer
<abc2xyz> Press E key
<abc2xyz> When "root=/dev/sda1 ro" appears, change it to When "root=/dev/sda1 rw init=/bin/bash"
<abc2xyz> Press Enter
<FloodBot2> abc2xyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abc2xyz> Press B
<abc2xyz> After booting, change the password without logging in using command "passwd"
<meoblast001> abc2xyz: but i have the version now
<abc2xyz> restart computer
<jrib> !password | Be1
<ubottu> Be1: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<meoblast001> abc2xyz: thanks though
<squirt33> unop: there's no configure script to be seen. I went to make - and got this:http://pastebin.com/m678255c8
<snowy> any help?
<Gnea> !paste | abc2xyz
<ubottu> abc2xyz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: ok here goes sudo apt-get
<abc2xyz> sorry. gnea
<Be1> f_newton: yes
<f_newton> ubottu gave you the info Be1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I've shared a folder on Ubuntu through samba, is ther any way I can limit the max usable size? if so, how ?
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Yes! that worked
<bobthefish> anyone? does anyone have any idea how to get sound out of flash!?!?!?
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: running sudo apt-get upgrade gives me a norm output now
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: removing kompozer-dev?
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Yes
<danbhfive> hey, not to hard :P
<Loganhoup> I ran  sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq kompozer-dev; sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq kompozer
<f_newton> Be1, if I knew how to get in to single user mode in ubuntu I would tell you to do that and just change the password
<Loganhoup> Then sudo apt-get -f install and it fixed it
<Loganhoup> danbhfive: Thank you so much
<danbhfive> Loganhoup: np, and good luck
<Be1> f_newton: am museing livecd
<f_newton> there is no password
<f_newton> just hit enter
<n8tuserf> single user mode..  sync; telinit 1
<Montag1> ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/<version>
<Montag1> doesn't work
<f_newton> n8tuserf, thanks
<Montag1> when I put in "intrepid" for <version>
<bobthefish> flash isnt making sound? can I have some help please?
<n8tuserf> as root off course
<Montag1> do I need to run that from a particular directory
<f_newton> n8tuserf, is that the argument i add to the kernel line on boot?
<f_newton> it used  to be linux 1
<n8tuserf> f_newton -> telinit 1  is telling it to go to single user while in multi-user mode
<f_newton> ahh ok usually the only time I need single user is when it wont boot in the gui'
<danbhfive> bobthefish: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bobthefish> Danbhfive 8.10
<orudie> how can i find out what the permission of a directory is set to
<abc2xyz> whst is single user mode?
<bobthefish> danbhfive: i followed a tutorial on the forums on fixing pulse
<f_newton> its the one thing that prevents true security abc2xyz
<f_newton> besides machine code that is
<jrib> orudie: right click on it -> properties.  Or « ls -ld » in a shell
<abc2xyz> orudie:  right click directory :P
<bobthefish> sound is back, but just not for wine, PlayOnLinux, or flash
<danbhfive> bobthefish: yeah, I really don't know.  you could try gstreamer-properties     and see if your sound is working
<n8tuserf> f_newton -> at boot time, its  single  that you add
<Montag1> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Montag1> is not working
<f_newton> n8tuserf, thank you what source is there that will give me this basic ubuntu info?
<Montag1> is there something I am supposed to be replacing in that string?
<Montag1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Montag1> from above link
<n8tuserf> f_newton -> i dont recall which man pages this is on
<Montag1> tyrnig to install the proprietary ATI driver from repositories
<OptimusPrime> Sometimes AWN has a weird vertical gray line and it doesn't go away until I mouse over the icon
<abc2xyz> f_newton:  does that mean no one else can login at that time?
<OptimusPrime> anyone have this problem?
<orudie> jrib, i need to know what number it is, like what the chmod is set to
<f_newton> well thanks for your help n8tuserf ... abc2xyz what it means is if the intruder is at your keyboard and knows linux he can create his own root account
<squirt33> optimusprime: the folks over at #compiz-fusion might be better equipped to deal with eye candy stuff.
<OptimusPrime> thanks
<Montag1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` works just fine.  but then "sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko" yields the following error: "insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory"
<jrib> orudie: ls -ld gives you that information.  Convert it to a number if you want.  If you really just want a number, then use « stat »
<n8tuserf> f_newton -> you're welcome
<f_newton> :)
<squirt33> montag: pastebin
<abc2xyz> thnaks f_newton
<keres> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<f_newton> lol sure
<Montag1> squirt33: I'm sorry, I don't knwo what you mean?
<BCM43> keres: did you get my pm?
<snowy> Hi, I have a problem connecting to the internet. I am suspecting right now it's due to the fact that somehow both my wireless and wired interfaces are not configure to use IPv4 (only IPv6 is listed). The odd thing is that I have no problem connecting to the internet with my laptop while I am at home (with both wired and wireless) but I just can't get an ip address despite my wireless card detecting the access point. Any help :D ?
<f_newton> abc2xyz, I keep puplinux on a thumbdrive so I can use any computer w/ usb booting capabilities
<Montag1> oh, dammit
<Montag1> the proprietary driver was already being used
<Montag1> whoever sent me a link to how to install tghem I guess didn't know that
<f_newton> lol Montag1
<Montag1> pr was intentionally wasting my time.  :)
<Montag1> but I still can't detect my displays
<f_newton> no one intentionally wastes your time monstah
<abc2xyz> f_newton:  sorry if its a stupid ques, wht does puplinux do?
<f_newton> sorry monstah
<f_newton> I meant Montag1
<f_newton> puplinux is a very small linux distro you can load on a thumbdrive w/persistent data
<Montag1> So any thoughts on getting this thing to use both monitors in a useful fashion?
<abc2xyz> u can do the saame with bootable usb stick right? f_newton
<f_newton> its helpful if you are unable to get to your own machine and it doesnt interfere with the one you are using
<Montag1> I hate the thought of reinstalling the OS That Shall NOt Be Named
<orudie> which permission would www directory have ?
<f_newton> thats what a thumbdrive is iirc abc2xyz
<cooldduuudde> f_newton hey i have a problem creating a usb boot drive
<xiaopi> which OS Montag1 ?
<cooldduuudde> it starts but doesn't make any progress
<f_newton> cooldduuudde, the only experience I have is with puplinux... whats the problem
<Montag1> xiaopi: not wanting to go back to Vista.  Just installed Intrepid
<cooldduuudde> f_newton it starts but doesn't make any progress
<f_newton> it begins but doesnt find the boot files?
<Montag1> and can't get both monitors to do anything other than mirror each other through my ATI card
<xiaopi> i mean seven beta just blows intrepid... i hope jaunty will have something to offer
<Montag1> want both as part of one desktop
<f_newton> cooldduuudde, if this is ubuntu there is a well documented way to do it
<abc2xyz> cooldduuudde: i had the same prob yesterday
<abc2xyz> cooldduuudde:  my usb was formatted in ntfs thats why it wasnt working
<cooldduuudde> f_newton yeah i have ubuntu 8.10
<Montag1> Not gonna run a beta, sorry.
<Montag1> And am hoping to leave MS forever.
<cooldduuudde> abc2xyz but pen drives are fat
<f_newton> when I am in the midst of other people's workstations I use puplinux cuz its lite, fast, and does all I need to do... give me web access and email
<Montag1> So I really just want to get this working under intrepid.  I didn't come to an ubuntu channel to have someone try to talk me into Windows
<f_newton> I use ubuntu, mandriva, and fedora on my deskktops
<wolter_> damn
<wolter_> this m1530 giving me kernel panic again.
<abc2xyz> f_newton:  so that means when u use the web, nothing is left behind on that pc right? never thought about it before :D
<f_newton> Montag1, there are supposedly settings in your screen resolution gui
<Montag1> tyup, and they don't work
<f_newton> yes abc2xyz thats the whole point
<Montag1> detect monitors yields on "unknown" on both
<f_newton> it starts up under 20 seconds
<Montag1> and it just treats both as the same monitor
<f_newton> Montag1, is there not an advance tab there
<f_newton> ?
<Montag1> nope
<nephish> hey all
<BCM43> hi
<wolter_> hi
<f_newton> Montag1, I am ignorant of your answer but have you tried to google dual monitors in ubuntu ?
<snowy> how come I can't change any settings for my networking? I don't have anything under system->administration-> (lots of posts refer to Network, but the only thing I have is 'Network tools', and if I select that there's no way to change any settings)
<Montag1> fnewton: been sifting through the results since I joined here, yeah
<Montag1> lots of REALLY old information
<f_newton> Montag1, sorry I use single monitors
<Montag1> not sure I want to go through those hoop jumps for solutions written for 6.06
<BCM43> snowy: run gksu network-admin
<f_newton> Montag1, let me see what I can find
<Montag1> thanks.  I'm looking, too
<snowy> BCM43: I don't have that ...
<shausam27> is there a restore your system two a later date like there is in windows
<BCM43> snowy: what happens when you run that?
<snowy> nothing
<orudie> jrib, i cant figure it out, i need to know what the permission is , in the number
<BCM43> snowy: what does it respond?
<BCM43> snowy: are you running it in a terminal?
<jrib> orudie: stat tells you the number...
<orudie> jrib, so just type stat ?
<snowy> BCM: literally nothing, it just hangs for a second or two and comes back. Yes, I am running it in terminal
<f_newton> https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=using+dual+monitors&sa=Search Montag1
<jrib> orudie: no
<jrib> orudie: why do you need this?
<BCM43> snowy: ok, that is odd. Ubuntu, I assume?
<snowy> BCM43:  I also tried with alt+f2. nada
<snowy> yes, ubuntu
<Montag1> f_newton, that yields a bunch of stuff
<Montag1> which one did you have in mind?
<abc2xyz> orudie: http://www.elated.com/articles/understanding-permissions/
<fearful> snowy, try sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin then try it
<fearful> BCM43, I had to do that just now
<BCM43> fearful: do what?
<fearful> snowy, BCM43 after installing that gksu network-admin worked fine
<fearful> BCM43, install gnome-network-admin
<BCM43> fearful: oh, ok
<orudie> jrib, i have a webhosting account and when i point the browser to ip/index.html it shows an empty page
<f_newton> yeah I know Montag1
<rewt> does that send network admins to your garden?
<Montag1> I'd gotten to thaton my own
<orudie> jrib, so i'm guessing its the permission of the www directory
<f_newton> lol ok Montag1 just trying to be helpful
<shausam27> is there a restore your system two a later date like there is in windows i did a update and it missed up the 3D and the compiz
<Montag1> that was part of my "lots of this looks old (or nvidia-specific)" problem
<snowy> alright, I'll try. related to this, will network manager allow me to 'enable' ipv4?
<Montag1> no, I understand.  I'm just frustrated.  Every time I think linux is ready for prime time, something really basic like this slips by and freaks me out
<jrib> orudie: well what are they...
<snowy> 'cos right now I can't connect to the net. and network tools says my wireless card is only working with ipv6
<BCM43> Montag1: what exactly is the problem?
<orudie> jrib, you want me to tell  you what stat www is ?
<Montag1> BCM43: I have two acer 22" monitors attached to an ATI Radeon HD 3650 graphics card
<fearful> snowy, I'm not sure try it
<jrib> orudie: no, just « ls -ld /var/www/ »
<Montag1> both displays are showing the exact same thing, and nothing I do can get them to work as one desktop
<Montag1> I am currently using the proprietary driver.
<Iradieh> Excuse me, is it possible to make sure that a X-session doesnt start up at boot? Because I want to run Xubuntu on a headless machine and use NX to attach to it. I can't have it to run an x-session locally and have it take resources.
<orudie> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m30cb6c0d
<Montag1> Most help I find when I search is nvidia-specific, or appears to have been written for 6.06.
<fearful> snowy, do you want ipv4 forwarding?
<jrib> orudie: ok, that's a symlink
<Montag1> And this is a clean ubuntu install that was installed and brought up to date in the past hour
<shausam27> is there a restore your system two a later help!!!! date like there is in windows i did a update and it missed up the 3D and the compiz
<Montag1> Preferences -> Screen Resolution shows both monitors as "unkown"
<orudie> jrib, or maybe i'm tying the wrong path in the browser , this webhost has cpanel , i could add databases when i login to cpanel , but not sure how to access my page in the browser
<EdSquareCat> i just upgraded my Ubuntu to 8.10 and now when I try to access Primary C (my windows partition) it says "Cannot mount Volume"
<abc2xyz> EdSquareCat: is it the filesystem type?
<shausam27> is there a restore your system two a later help!!!! date like there is in windows i did a update and it missed up the 3D and the compiz
<EdSquareCat> abc2xyz: i dont think so, because i was able to access it before i upgraded
<jrib> orudie: do you understand what a symlink is?
<Montag1> brb.  need to log out and back in again to try something.
<orudie> jrib, nope :(
<supertanker> Every time I try to apt-cdrom add my new Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 CD, it says ""E: Could not open file /cdrom/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<bitsbam> anyone using irssi?
<supertanker> Did I download a corrupt ISO?
<jrib> !anyone | bitsbam
<ubottu> bitsbam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> orudie: do « ls -ld /var/public_html »
<bitsbam> ubottu, give someone else a chance to answer !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abc2xyz> EdSquareCat:  may be try to explicitly mount it
<orudie> jrib, all i'm trying to accomplish at the moment is to figure out how to get to www/index.html in the web browser, ok hang on i'll show you the output in pastebin
<EdSquareCat> abc2xyz: how do I do that? (mount command?)
<zhwu> ubottu, i was trying to say something starts with "Does anyone...", lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shausam27>  is there a restore your system two a later date like there is in windows i did a update and it missed up the 3D and the compiz
<Montag1> OK, if I am just gonna flail anyway, I don;'t need to be wasting your folks' time.  So if you have any solid thoughts, I'd be super grateful, but otherwise, I'll just bolt.
<tsrk> how do I check if i'm running 64 bit or 32 bit?
<tsrk> (command line)
<abc2xyz> EdSquareCat: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/shared_data
<cooldduuudde> ubottu wtf are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf are you?
<zhwu> actually the dim/lighten not working on my X61, does anyone has the similar issue? I'm running 64bit version of ubuntu 8.10 Desktop
<tsrk> cooldduuudde, it's a bot
<BCM43> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cooldduuudde> tsrk why isn't it banned then?
<tsrk> cooldduuudde, it's a help bot
<tsrk> it gives useful information
<rww> tsrk: ubottu's one of the two bots allowed in Ubuntu channels
<redvamp128> tsrk: lsb_release -a
<fearful> shausam27, I don't think there is a default, but you can make images of your system like Partimage for future reference
<nickrud> cooldduuudde, it's the o'ffffiiiccciaalll one
<snowy> fearful: yes, I think so
<rww> tsrk: eek, wrong person ;)
<cooldduuudde> nickrud tsrk ok
<abc2xyz> rww whats the other one?
<Montag1> So one last time for clarity: Any info on how to make dual monitors work properly with an ATI HD3650 under 8.10?  I am using the proprietary driver and 2 22" Acer monitors.
<rww> abc2xyz: floodbots, I think
<tsrk> rww, ok :P
<EdSquareCat> abc2xyz: ?shared_data?
<orudie> ls
<orudie> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m52983973
<tsrk> redvamp128, thanks
<rww> tsrk: Anyway. "uname -a" will tell you whether you're running 32 or 64 bit.
<fearful> !pm | snowy
<ubottu> snowy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fearful> woops
<snowy> fearful: it's really weird, my computer connects fine when I am at home, but on campus It doesn't work and can't pick up the address (keeps trying but in vain. I tried with dhcclient and still nothing)
<jrib> orudie: give everyone read permissions on that directory
<abc2xyz> EdSquareCat: "/media/shared_data" is wherever you want to mount sda5 in your system (the directory needs to exist). Then try navigating to that directory and see if you have access to your stuff.
<rww> tsrk: It's the second-to-last keyword in the output. "i686" means 32-bit.
<fearful> snowy, read my pm
<tsrk> rww, ok, thanks, just want to make sure this thing really installed 64-bit
<orudie> jrib, help me with this please ?
<jrib> !permissions | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Iradieh> Excuse me could someone with Awesome-tiling experience help m with my issue is that I am trying to use awesome tiling on on a  server, while using NX to connect from it. But I can't get my OS X keymapping to work with it (can't use the win/meta key)
<Iradieh> to it*
<f_newton> hmmm just tried to rejoin and got the freenode msg this channel is unavailable
<orudie> jrib, so it would be chmod -r public_html ?
<jrib> orudie: no
<isuporkchop> anyone here have any experience with using ubuntu server?
<Montag1> ok, guess it's time to try another OS
<abc2xyz> isuporkchop:  just ask
<Iradieh> Excuse me, is it possible to make sure that a X-session doesnt start up at boot? Because I want to run Xubuntu on a headless machine and use NX to attach to it. I can't have it to run an x-session locally and have it take resources. I want either a lightwieght Xubuntu or a Debian from Ftp-install
<redvamp128> isuporkchop:  you could try room #ubuntu-server
<EdSquareCat> abc2xyz: it says
<EdSquareCat> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media busy
<EdSquareCat> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is mounted on /
<Montag1> Anyway, thanks to everyone who searched on my brhalf.  Seems odd that ubuntu can't do this, but so it goes.
<sebsebseb> Montag1: what's your problem?
<abc2xyz> EdSquareCat:  are u logged in as root?
<isuporkchop> redvamp12:  thanks.  didnt know such a room existed
<jrib> Montag1: /lastlog reveals no clue as to what your actual problem is.  Just ask your question...
<Montag1> sebsebseb: I can't make dual monitors work properly with an ATI HD3650 under 8.10.  I am using the proprietary driver and 2 22" Acer monitors.  The screen resolution GUI cannot detect both, and all I get is mirrored output to both monitors.
<orudie> jrib, help me on this , i'm stuck please
<EdSquareCat> no but i used sudo
<jrib> orudie: read the link ubottu gave you
<abc2xyz> EdSquareCat: SORRY I HAVE NO IDEA
<acfrazier> Ugh. I need help fixing my laptops wireless. I made the mistake of letting t sleep but now my wireless craps out after a few mind
<acfrazier> Minss
<abc2xyz>  sorry for the caps lock...typo
<sebsebseb> Montag1:  I think there may be something about that on http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Montag1> Been all over it.
<Montag1> I'll go back later
<orudie> jrib, so it says chmod with letters, and for read its r
<acfrazier> Even after reboot
<Montag1> or not :)
<sebsebseb> Montag1: oh you been on that site already
<EdSquareCat> abc2xyz k thanks though
<acfrazier> Anyone?
<sebsebseb> Montag1: try another OS what did that mean?
<Montag1> sebsebseb: it was partially tongue in cheek. I need both of my monitors to work.  if I can't get them to under ubuntu (I just installed), I'll use something else.
<f_newton> Montag1, the only other distro I know of that is a plug n play as ubuntu is mandriva .... possibly suse.... fedora is more bleeding edge but less stable
<sebsebseb> Montag1:  well alright as long as it's not Windows :)
<Montag1> sebsebseb: well, it mgiht have to be, since linux seems not to want to solve this problem
<sebsebseb> Montag1: maybe  PC BSD can do it,  that's meant to be pretty user friendly, not tried it yet though
<Montag1> BTW, the ubuntuguide contains a way to do this...for nvidia cards.
<f_newton> Montag1, you will have to get used to the nvidia bias that permeates all linux
<WarriorSlayer> ppl my su is asking for a password that isn't like my sudo password
<yowshi> where does gnome store it's panel data?
<Montag1> f_newton: or just not use it.  :)
<f_newton> thats silly Montag1
<WarriorSlayer> how i know my su password? i've just installed a ubuntu right from the box
<f_newton> linux has too many advantages
<onats1> hi,
<acfrazier> Can anyone help me resolve my wireless issue? After letting my laptop sleep wireless craps out after a few minutes, even after reboot.
<f_newton> WarriorSlayer, aint one
<polorix> So I'm trying to backup some of my files...I have two hard drives. One is a 500GB with vista on it and the other is a 250GB with Mac OSX on it. They both come up in "computer" as SCSI Drives...When i click them it says unabled to mount...How can i have access to them so i can put them on my external USB drive? (500=NTFS | 250=mac journaled)
<abc2xyz> WarriorSlayer: root
<onats1> anyway i can turn off firewall via firestarter on command line?
<_VIM_> !sudo | WarriorSlayer
<Tze> test
<ubottu> WarriorSlayer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rww> WarriorSlayer: su asks for the root password. Ubuntu's root account is disabled by default. Everything you can do with su you can do (more securely) with sudo.
<illumin8> pass :)
<Montag1> f_newton1: I understand that, but I am not made of money.  I can't just go buy all new video cards because of a bias.
<f_newton> WarriorSlayer, you can get  to the root path by sudo -i
<WarriorSlayer> rww: so no su for me?
<WarriorSlayer> i'm trying su just because i'm about to run a bunch of commands that need superuser
<abc2xyz> WarriorSlayer: unless u activate it urself, no
<redvamp128> acfrazier:  I have seen that issue and depending on you laptop- you may be able to go into the bios and change the settings from -- function/os on and off to just ON
<rww> WarriorSlayer: use "sudo -i" instead.
<Montag1> tiem for another logout-login attempt
<sebsebseb> Montag1: a bit crappy really, but if this dual monitor thing is so important, and no luck with other distros or other Unin's such as PC BSD.   you could do Linux in a vm inside Windows.  yes use Windows for the host, but only for monitor thing.  I know not an amazing idea really
<f_newton> WarriorSlayer, try sudo -i
<sebsebseb> oh he has left nevermind then
<redvamp128> acfrazier:  the bad news is that the wireless even when asleep will stay on. and may come out of it on its own due to network traffic
<polorix> So I'm trying to backup some of my files...I have two hard drives. One is a 500GB with vista on it and the other is a 250GB with Mac OSX on it. They both come up in "computer" as SCSI Drives...When i click them it says unabled to mount...How can i have access to them so i can put them on my external USB drive? (500=NTFS | 250=mac journaled)
<sebsebseb> I guess let  people like that use Windows LOL
<polorix> btw, on the live CD
<CritterKeeper> Hello, all!  I'm a brand new/potential ubuntu user, trying to get a Live CD working on my formerly XP laptop.  Does anyone have the time to help me out?
<jrib> orudie: yes
<f_newton> sebsebseb, you are carrying it too far... and "people like that"... what kind of statement is that ... lol
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: in a bit I do
<polorix> apparently no one can help me
<sebsebseb> f_newton: heh indeed
<acfrazier> redvamp128: Even with hardware wireless switch off it tends to stay pn
<orudie> jrib, ok i did it, still not sure what to point in the web browser
<supertanker> ""E: Could not open file /cdrom/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<supertanker> E: Unable to determine the file size - fstat (9 Bad file descriptor) << What is the significance of this when running an apt-cdrom add in Ubunt 8.04 with an 8.10 CD?
<f_newton> heh Im jewish and even jews dont like me...
<cybercom> i want to setup a ftp server on my ubuntu 8.04 machine..... so, how can configured that 1
<orudie> jrib, any path i'm trying shows an empty page
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: oh ok  download the ISO
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: MD5 sum check it ideally before burning as well
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<CritterKeeper> Okay, I did that.  Burned it to the CD, and it will start up okay
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: oh you want help installing and such?
<CritterKeeper> But then when it starts up, it freezes when I try to launch it
<illumin8> Tze: testing back?
<f_newton> lol mib2 is still funny in parts
<CritterKeeper> I want to try it out on the Live CD before installing
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: how much RAM?
<cybercom> i want to setup a ftp server on my ubuntu 8.04 machine..... so, how can configured that 1
<redvamp128> acfrazier:  depends on the bios in the laptop-- I saw a machine that whenver it went to sleep using hardy. The wireless would not come back on-- So I went into his bios and it had these options-  Function(OS)/ on and off - Off and just ON -- as soon as I switched it to ON-- that fixed his issue
<Tze> illumin8: hi works fine
<rww> supertanker: are you trying to use a LiveCD (i.e. not an Alternate CD) to upgrade Ubuntu?
<cybercom> i want to setup a ftp server on my ubuntu 8.04 machine..... so, how can configured that 1
<f_newton> redvamp128, Ive also had that issue but with fedora
<supertanker> rww, yes.
<CritterKeeper> Hmm, y'know, I know how much RAM this laptop has, 'cos I upgraded it, but I don't know how much that one has....lemme go back to XP and check
<plsd> I can't seem to list files in ftp without all extra info. For example I did "ls . list.txt" and I get entries like this: "drwxrwxrwx    2 1001     1001         4096 Feb 21 03:57 Temp", when I only want "Temp".  I've looked through man files but can't really find anything.
<EtFb> Here's a funny one.  I'm on Kubuntu 8.04 with an ATI graphics card.  Used to be that I couldn't suspend or hibernate, but something in the recent updates just fixed that for me with no effort on my part.  Now, I can't log out!  If I change my video drive to vesa instead of fglrx, I can log out, but if I leave it as is, the whole laptop crashes when I select Log Out from the menu.  Advice welcome!
<rww> supertanker: The documentation says that you need to use an Alternate CD ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD ), presumably because the LiveCD doesn't have a full APT repository on it (hence apt-cdrom complaining that it can't find one)
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: if it's got more than 128MB you should be ok, but if not you got to do something
<cybercom> hello anyone here.............
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: or the CD won't even load up properly
<supertanker> rww, damn. I can't download the alternate CD
<CritterKeeper> No, I'm sure it has at least that, it's not *that* old a laptop
<supertanker> I had to go to a hotel and get the 8.10 one. >_>
<tlacaelel> Hello.
<tlacaelel> :)
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper:  crashes every time you try to boot it up?
<cybercom> i want to setup a ftp server on my ubuntu 8.04 machine..... so, how can configured that 1
<polorix> So I'm trying to backup some of my files...I have two hard drives. One is a 500GB with vista on it and the other is a 250GB with Mac OSX on it. They both come up in "computer" as SCSI Drives...When i click them it says unabled to mount...How can i have access to them so i can put them on my external USB drive? (500=NTFS | 250=mac journaled)
<CritterKeeper> The initial window with the ubuntu logo....then the menu starting with "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
<cybercom> hello anyone here.............
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: yes and then crash?
<cybercom> i want to setup a ftp server on my ubuntu 8.04 machine..... so, how can configured that 1
<CritterKeeper> When I hit enter, it freezes up and won't do anything else
<sebsebseb> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<acfrazier> redvamp128: I have Internal WLAN power state, in bios it is set tp restore
<abc2xyz> CritterKeeper: try burning another cd
<CritterKeeper> If I go to the help menu instead, it's fine.
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: yes you may have a bad CD
<f_newton> CritterKeeper, that sounds like no memory left
<polorix> cybercom: apparently not, no one is answering my questions and i _know_ for a fact someone knows the answer
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: or the ISO went wrong on download
<tlacaelel> I installed ubuntu 8.04.2 - alternate - i386 on a 32-bit AMD chip with an external screen.
<supertanker> Ah well. Thanks, rww. I'll figure something out.
<sebsebseb> CritterKeeper: do an MD5sum check of your ISO, before burning a new CD. make sure the codes match
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<supertanker> All this just to get the GIMP updated...
<rww> supertanker: hmm. wait, maybe you can use a LiveCD. Do you have the right LiveCD for your architecture (i.e., a 64bit CD if you're using 64bit Ubuntu)?
<redvamp128> acfrazier:  Could be releated to the Vista/Win7 issue-- the fix for that one is to disable the -- allow machine to powersave device (unsure how to do that on ubuntu)
<supertanker> rww, yes.
<tlacaelel> It installs, loads, shows the splash screen etc. but once it loads the external screen pops off.
<tlacaelel> any ideas?
<CritterKeeper> Okay, I'll try re-downloading and burning.  If that doesn't work, I'll be back
<CritterKeeper> Thanks for the help!
<supertanker> rww, another funny thing, it says I have the latest GIMP, but I know that 2.4.x isn't the latest. Is this because I'm using an older version of Ubuntu? (8.04)
<redvamp128> CritterKeeper:  One thing to note-- when buring images -- Burn them no greater that 12x
<smanek> Hi, I was wondering what the recommended way to install 32 bit Firefox (and plugins) on 64-bit Intrepid Ibex would be? I found various conflicting instructions (mostly relating to older versions) online ...
<CritterKeeper> Okay, will do
<sebsebseb> polorix: no one that is here right now is being paid to give support, so yes someone out there will know your answer, but you got to wait for them or find them, on say ubuntu forum
<tlacaelel> hey, is there any key-combination in ubuntu to make it send to an external monitor?
<wolter_> hi, does anybody here play bomberclone?
<prince_jammys> plsd: try 'nlist' instead
<rww> supertanker: 2.4.5 is the latest version of GIMP in the Ubuntu Hardy repositories.
<supertanker> rww, so no way to get the 2.6?
<plsd> prince_jammys, works like a charm, thanks!
<sebsebseb> wolter_: oh you again :D   probably  a bomberclone that runs in wine or something similar that is native
<rww> supertanker: not easily, no. hardy-backports only has 2.4.6. Intrepid has 2.6, but I guess you're having problems upgrading to that ;)
<wolter_> sebsebseb, hey, do you want to play bomberclone?
<supertanker> rww, yeah. :/
<prince_jammys> plsd: cool
<sebsebseb> wolter_: I don't have installed
<cooldduuudde> can anyone tell me how does upgrading kernel make a difference?
<supertanker> rww, I suppose I'll just start downloading an alternate CD 4KB/s at a time.
<wolter_> sebsebseb, sudo apt-get install bomberclone
<tlacaelel> can anyone tell me how to switch to an external monitor?
<sebsebseb> cooldduuudde: security updates and things like that
<supertanker> It'll probably take about as long as snail-mailing a new CD
<yowshi> where does gnome store it's panel data?
<f_newton> updating cooldduuudde ?
<Boffy> hey is tat normal ubuntu server seem to limit to 1024 connect to a single application?
<sebsebseb> wolter_: a bit  later maybe yeah,  and this is not suppourt :d
<cooldduuudde> f_newton it will be automatically done wen i upgrade to 9.04
<rww> supertanker: ouch. Yeah, I'm looking around and it seems that for some obscure reason, you have to use the Alternate CD. Kind of a pain, I know >.>
<f_newton> update and upgrade are two different things... one prevents disaster the other creates it
<supertanker> rww, I'm going to get offline in a minute, but thanks for helping.
<abc2xyz> how to compile kernel
<supertanker> I just wish there was an easier way to upgrade just the Gimp
<f_newton> read abc2xyz read
<rww> supertanker: you're welcome. Sorry I couldn't find a better solution.
<abc2xyz> f_newton:  read what?
<linny1> abc2xyz:giyf
<rww> !kernel | abc2xyz
<ubottu> abc2xyz: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<f_newton> what ubottu said abc2xyz
<abc2xyz> thanks
<Iradieh> Is there a way to see what is included in Xubuntu, because I am having a hard time choosing between Debian Xfce and Xubuntu
<rewt> go with xubuntu
<Iceman_B^Ltop> anyone know if there are speed limitations on SAMBA?
<Achoth> Hello. With one command, how would I run an application that needs to be run from another directory?
<redvamp128> Iradieh:  www.xubuntu.org
<Iradieh> redvamp128: Doesnt say whats included
<danbhfive> Iradieh: tasksel list xubuntu-desktop  ?
<Iradieh> redvamp128: Do you have some of a list
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the ubuntu box im copying files to from this XP machine is really slow :/
<abc2xyz> Achoth: sudo application name
<Iradieh> danbhfive: I dont got Xubuntu yet danbhfive
<Iceman_B^Ltop> a 350 MB file should be there in notime over 100Mbit I'd tink
<danbhfive> Iradieh: that will work if you have ubuntu
<rewt> xubuntu can have anything that ubuntu can
<Iradieh> danbhfive: exactly
<Iradieh> danbhfive: I dont want to install yet
<RussM> Iradieh, did you look at distrowatch.org? They have info on lots of distros. Then you can come back and install Xubuntu. :)
<Iradieh> RussM: lol
<Iradieh> I was asking
<Boffy> hey is tat normal ubuntu server seem to limit to 1024 connect to a single application????
<redvamp128> Iradieh:  I assume you want this kind of info - Xubuntu Desktop Guide <https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html>
<Achoth> abc2xyz: But it's a script located in a folder, it needs to be executed from that folder as well. I want to add the script to autostart.
<Iradieh> HOW DO I SEE what Xubuntu got installed per default as in applications and what not
<Iradieh> redvamp128: no
<Iradieh> I take it Xubuntu is pretty bloated, which is why I am picking between Xubuntu and Debian FTP-install
<Daft_Punk> does ubuntu make food/drinks? if so, where can i buy them
<fearful> Iradieh, will tell you whats installed: dpkg --get-selections
<abc2xyz> Daft_Punk: r u serious?
<linny1> Daft_Punk:ive seen ubuntu cola
<Daft_Punk> abc2xyz, yeah like ubuntu soda or something
<Iradieh> fearful: I dont got xubuntu installed yet jeez
<polorix> So I'm trying to backup some of my files...I have two hard drives. One is a 500GB with vista on it and the other is a 250GB with Mac OSX on it. They both come up in "computer" as SCSI Drives...When i click them it says unabled to mount...How can i have access to them so i can put them on my external USB drive? (500=NTFS | 250=mac journaled)
<abc2xyz> Achoth: sorry no idea about autostart
<rww> Daft_Punk: Ubuntu (as in the one on-topic for this channel) doesn't make food or drinks. Some other companies make drinks named Ubuntu, but are not connected to us at all.
<fearful> Iradieh, oh sorry I think in the LiveCD theres some information on that
<danbhfive> Iradieh: I suspect that if care about the individual packages, you should just go with debian
<Daft_Punk> rww, darn, ok
<Achoth> Daft_Punk: It's an operating system, not a brand. There is a cola called Ubuntu though (not related to Ubuntu Linux).
<tlacaelel> how to send ubuntu to an external monitor?
<Achoth> abc2xyz: Alright thanks anyways
<mbrigdan> anyone know how I how I can create an sha_password hash from the CLI?
<Daft_Punk> Achoth, i was asking because there are ubuntu shirts/mugs/pens/thinking putty etc...
<fearful> Iradieh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<fearful> Iradieh, under 'Applications'
<linny1> ubuntu cola 'beverages for human beings!'
<Achoth> Daft_Punk: Ah yeah, Ubuntu.com probably
<rww> Daft_Punk: If it's on http://store.canonical.com/ , it's this Ubuntu. Otherwise, it's someone else who picked up the ubuntu-as-in-philosophy name and used it.
<acfrazier> Still no dice
<Daft_Punk> isn't "ubuntu" as a brand, copyrighted by canonical?
<acfrazier> Loss of wireless in 5-7 min tops
<tlacaelel> any key-combinations to send ubuntu to an external monitor?
<smanek> Copyrights are industry specific
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, what is your wireless problem?
<plsd> prince_jammys, do you also know how to ignore certain filetype with nlist? Say I want to ignore all ending with .srt. "nlist -I *.srt . list.txt" gives me "usage: nlist remote-directory local-file"
<rww> Daft_Punk: "Ubuntu" is trademarked, yes. Trademarks are industry-specific.
<prince_jammys> plsd: i don't know. check in 'man ftp'. the commands are all listed there
<shausam27> when the system boots it errors half way and said fence_tool waiting for cmanto startrror 2it error 2trold   how do i repair this when it boots the 3D and compiz do not work
<acfrazier> Daft_Punk: After letting comp sit for a while, move mouse to wake up from blackscreen, wifi is dead, reboot is temp fix, then dies in5-7 min
<prince_jammys> plsd: ftp is pretty primitive. there may not be such a command
<mbrigdan> How can I create an sha password hash from the command line?
<rww> mbrigdan: Depends on the type of sha. You'd use sha1sum, sha256sum, sha512sum, etc.
<f_newton> acfrazier, what wifi card do you have ?
<Daft_Punk> acfrazier, sounds like a glitch with the wireless driver, since your wireless doesnt work in 8.04 it might be the driver was just recently made for 8.10 or included wtih 8.10 and might not be 100%
<webterror> do you know a packages that is able to sleep the computer of notebook? it wasn't the gnome program. which is console command.
<operationhavok1> ah i know what it is
<plsd> prince_jammys, yeah I checked man and didn't see anything there so you may be right about that. thanks though!
<mbrigdan> rww: ok, thanks, time to figure out what sha my app uses
<webterror> what is it?
<operationhavok1> u need your wifi to be listed to start at boot
<acfrazier> f_newton: Realtek
<operationhavok1> i had some people do mine last night
<webterror> nono.
<f_newton> ah... the problem rears its ugly head acantha
<f_newton> sorry acantha I meant acfrazier
<rww> acfrazier: which type of realtek?
<Daft_Punk> doesnt realtek have issues with linux usually?> ive had bad experiences with realtek cards not working right...
<jrib> orudie: what does « lsb_release -a » return?
<rww> Daft_Punk: some of them do, some of them don't.
<f_newton> lately Daft_Punk that has been the case
<operationhavok1> mine did, but only because it was the new many acer
<acfrazier> rww: Not sure, on my iPod as it's wifi doesn't die
<orudie> jrib, you talking to me ?
<f_newton> acfrazier, thats an aircard
<linny1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCola
<shausam27> can i reload ubuntu 8.10 without losing all my data
<rww> I have an rtl8187 on my Asus P5K-E/WifiAP, and it dies all the time >.>
<Daft_Punk> well with my wireless, since i upgraded to 8.10 it would cut out all the time, but i changed encryption from WPA/WPA2 to WEP and it works more stable now, but signal varies
<jrib> orudie: yes
<Daft_Punk> i have intel wireless a/b/g
<talntid> rww: , that's funny -- i have same board, and it works flawlessly for me
<orudie> jrib, command not found
<jrib> orudie: so this isn't even ubuntu then?
<f_newton> Daft_Punk, I use a zd usb dongle and my lappy uses an intel 3945abg and they both  work great
<rww> I'm using Virtualbox on a Windows host with an Ubuntu guest, and installed the Virtualbox Guest Additions into Ubuntu. When Ubuntu gets a kernel upgrade, will I have to reinstall the guest additions, or will they get applied to the new kernel automatically?
<Daft_Punk> f_newton, mine worked great in hardy... since the upgrade it went poo
<orudie> jrib, nope :( but i have a ubuntu server
<orudie> jrib, i bought a vps with ubuntu 8.10 server
<Daft_Punk> i have xtreme N adapter i could try, but last time i checked, no linux support and ndiswrap didnt help
<f_newton> lol I havent used ubuntu since it was first released but I actually like 8.10
<orudie> jrib, where things are a lot easier
<sebsebseb> rww: probably do it all auto,   and I hope  Ubuntu as a guest VM inside Windows is temporary to try it out.   Windows as a guest is good, but a good OS inside Windows as a guest is  like eww
<operationhavok1> ethernet has a bug try going back a kernal
<jrib> orudie: you need to get help in the right room, I have no idea what your setup is
<shausam27> can i reload ubuntu 8.10 without losing all my data
<sebsebseb> rww: that sounded like a fan boy ha ha
<rww> talntid: apparently I'm not the only one with problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182473
<f_newton> not if its from the live cd
<sebsebseb> rww: I'll give a more proper reason why I think  Windows as  the host is not good
<danbhfive> Daft_Punk: isnt that atheros?
<f_newton> rjune, wuttup budroe?
<Daft_Punk> danbhfive, uh, idk
<orudie>  can anyone recommend a good free webhost that has php, mysql, perl, and ssl access
<sebsebseb> rww: which one is more likely to get virused and that yes Windows?   and with a virtual machine you can just throw it away.  or make a copy of a clean install.  if you get virused
<rjune> f_newton: daily reports.
<f_newton> eweww
<rjune> then yob hunt
<danbhfive> Daft_Punk: do you know the part number?  DWA-???
<f_newton> oh not again!
<rjune> still
<f_newton> you still workin now rjune ?
<Daft_Punk> danbhfive, i have to check brb
<rjune> yup
<f_newton> my company went belly up back in august
<evilgeniuself> I'm sure this has been asked plenty of times, yet could I get help with Steam under WINE? Or is this not the place for that?
<rjune> :-(
<f_newton> yeah Im kinda hurtin right now
<polorix> So I'm trying to backup some of my files...I have two hard drives. One is a 500GB with vista on it and the other is a 250GB with Mac OSX on it. They both come up in "computer" as SCSI Drives...When i click them it says unabled to mount...How can i have access to them so i can put them on my external USB drive? (500=NTFS | 250=mac journaled)
<rww> sebsebseb: I'm well aware of the pros and cons of Windows, Ubuntu, and virtual machines, thanks :)
<danbhfive> Daft_Punk: DWA-552?
<rjune> dice lists quite a few  telecommute oppertunities
<f_newton> dice?
<Daft_Punk> danbhfive, i think its dwa 652
<sebsebseb> rww: ok  so  out of curiosity why is Ubuntu a guest VM in a Windows host?
<rww> !ot | f_newton, rjune
<ubottu> f_newton, rjune: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rjune> f_newton: I think we should take that hint
 * _VIM_ is nosey and would like to know that too rww,  come on, give us the juicy details ;)
<danbhfive> Daft_Punk: well, that looks like a notebook adapter, but whatever, that whole series is supported by intrepid.  Opensource drivers
<f_newton> lol
<Daft_Punk> danbhfive, is it pnp
<Boffy> When you use ulimit command, do i need to relog in the user  to have effect
<Boffy> ???
<tlacaelel> how to send signal to external monitor?
<evilgeniuself> I was trying to install The Orange Box on Ubuntu, and I already have Steam installed. The problem is, when I put in the Orange Box disk, it doesn't work. Could someone please help me?
<Boffy> does ulimit change instantly or i need to relog in the user to have it effecT/
<danbhfive> Daft_Punk: its like all supported hardware, so I guess yes?
<Daft_Punk> evilgeniuself, if you have steam, log into your account and it will let you download orange box from the interwebs
<acfrazier> No idea what model wifi card mine is T-1616 prebuilt laptop however
<evilgeniuself> I'll try that, thank you!
<Fallen[qa]> Anyone willing to help me fix my wireless connection?
<shausam27> is there a way to repair ubuntu with out wiping out all the data on the hard drive
<acfrazier> Fallen[qa]: Realtek?
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daft_Punk> !ask | Fallen[qa]
<ubottu> Fallen[qa]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> shausam27: what has happended?
<Fallen[qa]> Daft_Punk unless you want me to flood the channel with details I would prefer to talk to someone in PM
<Daft_Punk> Fallen[qa], use pastebin, then post link in channel asking for help
<sebsebseb> shausam27: what have you done to Ubuntu?
<Fallen[qa]> Daft_Punk; It would simplier the way I had specified Ive been through 3 very nice people trying to fix the problem at hand
<acfrazier> At this rate ill never get ky problem resolved
<polorix> So I'm trying to backup some of my files...I have two hard drives. One is a 500GB with vista on it and the other is a 250GB with Mac OSX on it. They both come up in "computer" as SCSI Drives...When i click them it says unabled to mount...How can i have access to them so i can put them on my external USB drive? (500=NTFS | 250=mac journaled)
<sebsebseb> acfrazier: what is your problem?
<f_newton> generic hardware
<acfrazier> sebsebseb: Wifi ceases to function 5-7 minutes after booting
<sebsebseb> acfrazier: can't help with that sorry
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> you can try the ubuntuforums.org
<operationhavok1> acfrazier try modprobe
<rww> acfrazier: you need to tell us the actual model of the card (not just the manufacturer) for us to be able to help you with wireless problems.
<operationhavok1> it was a temporary fix for mine
<chuy_max> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<chuy_max> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ERROR_SUCCESS> if I have no sound in flash what do i do? libflashsupport installed
<rewt> turn on the speakers?
<abc2xyz> when will the next version be released?
<rww> abc2xyz: April, 2009.
<ERROR_SUCCESS> rewt: only in flash xD
<tlacaelel> means :(
<abc2xyz> thanks
<tlacaelel> do you need to completely re-install the system when the new ubuntu gets released, or does it "upgrade"?
<rewt> you should be able to upgrade
<rewt> been like that for a while now
<sebsebseb> tlacaelel: you can just upgrade it
<kira\> tlacaelel: you can upgrade, but there is alot of problems
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<abc2xyz> how does one become ubuntu developer?
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  I think what you may actually want is to enable multiverse then look in synaptic for Package flashplugin-nonfree
<qcjn> hi, why is there does doubled files with the tilde at the end..it s annoying ?
<sebsebseb> abc2xyz: by learning  the  programming langauges Ubuntu is done in,  and  gettong on the development part of website I assume
<abc2xyz> sebsebseb: its done using C but how to join the team?
<tlacaelel> so it's better to install ubuntu onto it's own partition & keep media etc. on a different partition
<sebsebseb> abc2xyz: not sure, but probably going to get better luck finding out in #ubuntu+1  or  #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> !contribute | abc2xyz
<ubottu> abc2xyz: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<kira\> abc2xyz: you could ask in #ubuntu-dev
<sebsebseb> ok well there was  rwww and kira :D
<roadrock> qcjn: most likely those files were editted with the original saved with a tilde~
<abc2xyz> thanks :D
<Fallen[qa]> I'm having problems getting an wireless internet connection through Ubuntu, I had no problems when using the Live cd but after installing Ive had many problems with it. I had read many tutorials on it and talked with three other people but still at no solution. I had installed WICD with no luck, it was not able to find any wireless networks aswell with anything other then my wired connection. I had tried using NDISWRAPPER b
<Fallen[qa]> ut turned out my card is compatabile and it was not needed, even though oddly enough its still not working. My adapter is not off or anything else like that and Im running out of solutions. Any help?
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  I think what you installed is the libflash-mozilla plugin which is the one that lets mozilla use flash
<IndyGunFreak> tlacaelel: thats what i do.... windwos gets 30gigs, ubuntu / gets 30gigs, then 100gigs or so is simply for movies, music, pics, etc, that is shared between the two.
<rww> qcjn: they're backup files made by some applications. the most common one in GNOME is gedit; you can tell it to stop making them with  Edit > Preferences > Editor > uncheck "Create a backup copy of files before saving".
<IndyGunFreak> Fallen[qa]: well what card do you have?
<qcjn> roadrock: i create a abcd.txt file, right from nautilus. i open it, when i save it, i have this copy with the tilde
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128>: i'll uninstall it and install the nonfree
<Fallen[qa]> Wireless Intel PRO or something similar
<roadrock> qcjn: read what rww said.
<qcjn> rww: thanks
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  just make sure to go into software sources and enable multiverse
<Fallen[qa]> IndyGunFreak; Wireless Intel PRO or something similar
<IndyGunFreak> Fallen[qa]: if you want help, then you can't give answers like that.
<IndyGunFreak> Fallen[qa]:
<IndyGunFreak> Fallen[qa]: i have a laptop, or something similar
<qcjn> roadrock: thanks to you to
<roadrock> qcjn: welcome
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, I was in nano and I hit ctrl-z
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what did I just do ?
<tlacaelel> I can access my ubuntu machine from an outside osx system, right?
<acfrazier> Rtl8187b is the model
<rww> Iceman_B^Ltop: backgrounded it. To get it back, run "fg"
<sebsebseb> tlacaelel: yes
<Fallen[qa]> IndyGunFreak; I had all this information in a document I by accidently deleted forgive my skimpy answers or give me a sec to open a terminal and get them again
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks rww
<Fallen[qa]> IndyGunFreak; Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<rww> acfrazier: congratulations, you're affected by the same bug as me. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/182473 and http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9143 for information; note the lack of solutions.
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: same thing should i restart?
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  did you close out firefox and restart it
<tlacaelel> sebsebseb: how to do that?
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: yes
<sebsebseb> tlacaelel: you want to like remote connect into your computer?
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  Which site are you having the issue with?
<tlacaelel> sebsebseb: yes
<tlacaelel> I have no screen on it right now
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: youtube
<rewt> ssh
<sebsebseb> tlacaelel: ok  VNC and SSH to make it secure
<tlacaelel> ubuntu 10.04 won't recognize my external monitor, so I can't see what I just installed
<sebsebseb> tlacaelel: VNC to see your desktop, but  to make VNC  secure tunnel over SSH
<tlacaelel> I know it's working though, cuz I log in & it does the "login" sound
<rww> !vnc | tlacaelel: use VNC over SSH for remote desktop; if you just want command-line, install openssh-server.
<ubottu> tlacaelel: use VNC over SSH for remote desktop; if you just want command-line, install openssh-server.: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rww> tlacaelel: Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't exist yet.
<sebsebseb> tlacaelel: remote connect using the Internet?  or a local area network?
<rewt> 10.04 is out already?
<rww> rewt: no
<tlacaelel> i meant 8.04
<rewt> phew... thought i was sent to the future or something
<selocol> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu with Fluxbox. How do I put my computer to sleep? Or hibernate?
<tlacaelel> rewt: haha
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  Do you have sound on other flash sites?
<primary> Hello others, before someone gets mistakes me as a bot goes on some power trip and boots me then permenantly bans me from this channenl, maybe someone has the knowledge to help me figure something out.
<entrooo> anybody know a TI-83 emulator for ubuntu?
<rww> primary: If you have issues with this channel's operators, please voice them in #ubuntu-ops, not here. That said, go ahead and ask your question.
<primary> I am trying to configure miro to use vlc as its media player, any suggerstions?
<CK-TECH> any msn can run on ubuntu CLI mode?
<ubuntu810> can someone help me install xsys2.2.0 please
<Fallen[qa]> I'm having problems getting an wireless internet connection through Ubuntu, I had no problems when using the Live cd but after installing Ive had many problems with it. I had read many tutorials on it and talked with three other people but still at no solution. I had installed WICD with no luck, it was not able to find any wireless networks aswell with anything other then my wired connection. I had tried using NDISWRAPPER b
<Fallen[qa]> ut turned out my card is compatabile and it was not needed, even though oddly enough its still not working. My adapter is not off or anything else like that and Im running out of solutions. Any help? My card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Royall> Anyone have any idea how to encode to v2 in SoundConverter?
<cryptonite41> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cryptonite41> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: same problem with the other ones
<bonhoffer> i am trying to create a rescue cd
<bonhoffer> zcat rescue-remix-8.10.gz | sudo tee /dev/sdb1 > /dev/null
<bonhoffer> but does this set up a mbr?
<primary> Do any of you know how to change miro settings?
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  can you go into your system- preferences sound- and then test all the sound channels to make sure you have sound in all of them
<mbrigdan> I'm trying to use my mysql password on the command line, but the password has an & in it, how can I avoid causing an error?
<cryptonite41> anyone cant help me how to uninstall my LILO and change my boot loader into GRUB??
<bonhoffer> i would really like to write the image to the entire USB drive
<cryptonite41> anyone cant help me how to uninstall my LILO and change my boot loader into GRUB??
<Flare-laptop> !repeat | cryptonite41
<ubottu> cryptonite41: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cryptonite41> wiw
<tsrk> How do I list zombie processes?
<cryptonite41> :D
<rww> primary: if you don't get answers here, try asking in #miro
<zoe> ehii
<rww> mbrigdan: try replacing the & with \&
<mbrigdan> rww: Thanks!
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: only music and movies work
<bonhoffer> in nautilus it looks like all i have are three files with garbled names
<cryptonite41> !grub | cryptonite41
<ubottu> cryptonite41, please see my private message
<rww> mbrigdan: check it works before you thank me, I'm not sure if it will ;)
<mbrigdan> rww: It does
<cryptonite41> !lilo | cryptonite41
<rww> mbrigdan: awesome :D !
<f_newton> cryptonite41, what do you want with lilo?
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  try some of the other playback for sound playback-- see if it can get it make sound through them- THat is probably why you hear no sound using flash
<mbrigdan> rww: Yup!
<f_newton> I think mandriva still legacies it
<tlacaelel> any burners in here?
<poet> anyone have any idea why vlc still cant play dvds with libdvdcss2 installed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/121663/
<cryptonite41> f_newton: i want to uninstall my LILO and install GRUB as boot loader
<redvamp128> poet:  did yo install ubuntu-restricted?
<f_newton> cryptonite41, how did you get lilo?
<cryptonite41> f_newton: can u help me please
<f_newton> try sudo apt-get install grub
<Dozzzie> hai guise!
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: it works ALSA
<ubuntu810> anyone know how to install xsys2.2.0 plugin for X-Chat ?
<cryptonite41> f_newton: theres 2 boot manager in ubuntu 8.04 installation cd
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  Now try you-tube
<Dozzzie> u guise liek use ubunto and liek it? is it kewl?
<cryptonite41> f_newton: theres 2 boot manager in ubuntu 8.04 installation cd, i pick LILO as my boot loader
<Dozzzie> liek i b usin windows and i be h8ing it
<f_newton> cryptonite41, now could be a good time to move on up to 8.10
<cryptonite41> f_newton: hmmmmm,,,,
<f_newton> Dozzzie, windows is better then l33tspeekrs
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: same problem
<Dozzzie> f_newton o rly?
<f_newton> ...
<Dozzzie> lol internets
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  Question? do you have onboard sound plus a seperate sound card?
<selocol> I'm using Ubuntu with Fluxbox. How do I put my computer to sleep? Or hibernate?
<Dozzzie> definetly, hibernate!
<a2z> whats l33tspeekrs
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: just the one on motherboard btw i just tested in opera and it worked but not in firefox
<Fallen[qa]> I'm having problems getting an wireless internet connection through Ubuntu, I had no problems when using the Live cd but after installing Ive had many problems with it. I had read many tutorials on it and talked with three other people but still at no solution. I had installed WICD with no luck, it was not able to find any wireless networks aswell with anything other then my wired connection. I had tried using NDISWRAPPER b
<Fallen[qa]> ut turned out my card is compatabile and it was not needed, even though oddly enough its still not working. My adapter is not off or anything else like that and Im running out of solutions. Any help? My card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<f_newton> people who substitute correct spelling and english for quirky alternate phonically obtuse lettering
<f_newton> really really annoying a2z
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  Then install the  libflash-mozplugin (you have to have both installed)
<tritium> f_newton: other way around
<a2z> i know the term itself is annoying f_newton
<tlacaelel> if 8.04 i386 was working on my processor, then 8.10 i386 should work just fine in theory, right?
<f_newton> the usage is annoying imho
<rewt> in theory
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can anyone explain to me the usage and advantage of a symbolic link?
<f_newton> oh my grammar was backwards
<f_newton> lol
<aranyik> hi
<bobbob1016> I had NFS working fine, but now my client machine says "mount.nfs: internal error" any ideas?
<crdlb> tlacaelel: yes, although there could be other hardware support regressions (unintentional of course)
<f_newton> Iceman_B^Ltop, it allows you to make "shortcuts" to your applications
<tlacaelel> BETTER hardware support, yes?
<tlacaelel> :D
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, i had that error the other day. trying to remember what it was
<f_newton> and it also links various libraries to other applications that need it
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: it worked
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: ty
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, i think because i didn't have the network configured correctly
<redvamp128> ERROR_SUCCESS:  I think you had the moz plugin without having flash
<entrooo> hey, how do I edit my sources.list file?
<kindofabuzz> entrooo, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<entrooo> aight thx
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, haven't changed anything though
<kindofabuzz> or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ERROR_SUCCESS> redvamp128: yeah
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, is the nfs share up?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> f_newton: okay. that seems handy, but confusing as well. can I use them as arguments in say, cp and mv commands?
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, yes, on that machine now
<Dozzzie> CP COMMANDS!!! HELL YEAH
<Dozzzie> CP! CP! CP!
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, can you ping that machine?
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, did /etc/init.d restart too
<Dozzzie> child porn commands?
<f_newton> uh for example... you have lets say java installed... you make a symbolic link in to your mozilla directory and you can use java in your browser
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, I can ssh into it, so I'd assume I can ping it
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<rww> Dozzzie: not here.
<entrooo> Hey, I put the dropbox deb in my repository, how do I install it now?
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, well my probelm was i couldn't even ping it, so i was getting that error
<kindofabuzz> entrooo, same way you install anything else
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, Well I can, any other ideas?
<entrooo> I tried sudo apt-get install dropbox
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, sorry no
<entrooo> and it says it doesn't see the package
<RussM> tsrk, Hey, you ever get an answer on zombies?
<redvamp128> Dozzzie:  YOu do know that chat and Ip addresses are logged.
<kindofabuzz> entrooo, apt-cache dropbox, then sudo apt-get install the name
<f_newton> nowadays Iceman_B^Ltop symbolic links are usually written in to the apps already
<bobbob1016> entrooo, Try opening synaptic, and searching for dropbox, could be something close to dropbox
<Dozzzie> redvamp128 so what?
<entrooo> kk
<bobbob1016> I had NFS working fine, but now my client machine says "mount.nfs: internal error" any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> entrooo, apt-cache search dropbox i mean
<a2z> redvamp128:  may be he has one of those dynamic Ips
<Iceman_B^Ltop> f_newton_ okay
<tsrk> RussM, nope, it disappeared so i stopped worrying about it :P
<entrooo> kindofabuzz, thanks man, found it :D
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, a different question, is it possible to make a machine reboot if I'm logged in via putty ?
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, try restarting portmap and nfs on that machine
<rww> Iceman_B^Ltop: sudo reboot
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<kindofabuzz> sudo shutdown -r now
<f_newton> Iceman_B^Ltop, if you can control the software on off routine sure
<Iceman_B^Ltop> routine?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> meaning what?
<RussM> tsrk, If it happens in the future, I think they end up with a 'Z' in the S (STAT) column in a "ps -elf" output. So, this should list them: ps -elf | awk '($2="Z"){print}'
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, I did, which is why I said I did /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common restart
<kindofabuzz> bobbob1016, try restarting portmap too
<entrooo> I installed dropbox, but now I can't find where to launch it, any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> entrooo, have you tried dropboxex's site?
<kindofabuzz> dropboxex's*
<entrooo> I'm looking at it, but I don't really see a tutorial
<kindofabuzz> lol i can't spell
<tsrk> RussM, ok, thanks
<a2z>  
<tsrk> RussM, are they a abnormal?  (i'm running a basic LAMP server installation w/ ftp and samba file servers)
<bobbob1016> kindofabuzz, No, not working
<gogutech> y need to broadcast video over internet ( like online radio ) any ideea how ?
<kindofabuzz> gogutech, shoutcast or icecast
<kindofabuzz> oh video
<entrooo> got it working :D
<Montag1> Got the dual monitors working.
<Montag1> Had to do it old school X11 config style
<Montag1> but then the ATI utils I downloaded looked like they would do it, too
<Montag1> so all is well.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what does a pink filename signify when I ls a dir in putty ?
<RussM> tsrk, Just means that a process hasn't retrieved the exit status of a child process. If you get a lot of them, then it could be a problem (child process ID can't be reused until the exit status is cleared from the process table) but it's not likely that big a deal otherwise.
<Montag1> No need to buy another vid card or go back to Windows.
<tsrk> RussM, ok
<yuri_> hiall!
<Dozzzie> hai2u!
<Dozzzie> do you guys have cp on ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> ?
<rww> Dozzzie: "cp" in Linux terminology is the copy file command.
<kindofabuzz> cp was a unix command way before windows used it
<Dozzzie> rww do you have cp?
<rww> Dozzzie: What do you mean by "cp?
<Dozzzie> what else should i mean?
<tsrk> RussM, how can zombie processes disappear?  Does the fact that it's gone mean that it was taken care of cleanly?
<rww> Dozzzie: I don't know. I found it odd that you were asking me if I have the "copy file" command (since most GNU/Linux computers do), so I was checking I understood you correctly.
<a2z> lol cp
<rww> Dozzzie: do I? or do you mean something else?
<kindofabuzz> not most, all
<RussM> Either the parent read the status, or the parent itself exited. Unparented processes are inherited by "init", and init periodically reaps (collects status) from its dead children.
<Dozzzie> RussM dead children cp?
<rww> !ops | Dozzzie: trolling
<ubottu> Dozzzie: trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kindofabuzz> any suggetestions for a begiining BSD, wanna try one
<kindofabuzz> beginning*
<rww> kindofabuzz: BSD is offtopic for this channel (try ##bsd), but I'd suggest FreeBSD.
<kindofabuzz> right on
<Millertime_018> hey, I'm having a lot of trouble!
<joe-mac> Millertime_018: well you have to twist the cap off first
<Millertime_018> as soon as I start up in ubuntu, it freezes!
<Fallen[qa]> I'm having problems getting an wireless internet connection through Ubuntu, I had no problems when using the Live cd but after installing Ive had many problems with it. I had read many tutorials on it and talked with three other people but still at no solution. I had installed WICD with no luck, it was not able to find any wireless networks aswell with anything other then my wired connection. I had tried using NDISWRAPPER b
<Fallen[qa]> ut turned out my card is compatabile and it was not needed, even though oddly enough its still not working. My adapter is not off or anything else like that and Im running out of solutions. Any help? My card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<joe-mac> hit esc when it's coming up you will be presented with a menu Millertime_018, hit e and take off the quiet splash part of the line, hit enter, then hit b
<Millertime_018> as soon as fusion-icon loads! I was messing around with it and changed some option and now its freezing every time it starts up
<joe-mac> oh, so it freezes when you log in or when ubuntu is starting?
<Millertime_018> no, after I log in
<joe-mac> your login session is totally separate, and usually easier to fix
<Millertime_018> after the log in screen
<eseven73> I accidentally killed x by stopping a process in htop, but im able to ssh into it, is there a way to restart x since 'ctrl+alt+backspace' isnt working
<joe-mac> ok, well i have no idea what fusion-icons are but i've fixed plenty of profile issues like this. you need to use the CLI a little. are you comfortable with it?
<n2diy>  /join #ubuntu-marketing
<RussM> eseven73, /etc/init.d/gdm start           might do it.
<RussM> eseven73, sorry, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: when i start up, everything functions well, but when fusion-icon comes up it freezes
<owen1> how to insatll allegro?
<Millertime_018> ubuntu: and whats "CLI"
<rewt> command line interface
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: well i've used the terminal before
<Millertime_018> so i should be able to use this just the same...
<joe-mac> you probably just need to rm or mv a .$WHATEVER file in your home, i don't know enough about fusion icons to say which one specifically, let me google it
<maxagaz> hi
<kindofabuzz> fusion-icon is just an icon in your sys tray to switch between WM's
<maxagaz> where is the config file of gdm ?
<joe-mac> o it's that cute little compiz thing
<redvamp128> Millertime_018:  you could if you can get to a terminal-- try metacity --replace to get off compiz
<joe-mac> yea redvamp128 that's what i was about to say
<joe-mac> compiz used to make my life hell at my last job
<kindofabuzz> maxagaz, whereis gdm
<joe-mac> that command was muscle memory
<redvamp128> Millertime_018:  then install the cssm to manage compiz  ( that command again is { metacity --replace})
<Millertime_018> redvamp128: well i don't want to turn off compiz. i just want to change one of the options of fusion-icon. compiz works fine
<joe-mac> can't remove the fusion icon if oyu can't log in though
<felixsulla> So, I have a folder I want to make permissions avail for my normal login to read/write/execute. I did gksudo nautilus to run nautilus as root, but when try to change the owner of the directory it just changes it right back to root. What do I need to do?
<redvamp128> Millertime_018:  if it is freezing then - going into normal desktop then changing the options and turning compiz back on.
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: you were telling me to use the CLI (I think) how do i use that to start the normal desktop without any applications. like a bare start
<maxagaz> kindofabuzz, ok, i found it, but whereis gdm doesn't give it to me
<Millertime_018> redvamp128: that's what I want to do. but i don't know how. do you know what fusion-icon is?
<joe-mac> Millertime_018: there's a couple ways, what you want to do most likely is hit ESC key on boot at the grub menu and then choose the rescue option
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: wait!
<joe-mac> you will be given a root prompt with no password, at which point you type su - $YOURUSERNAME
<joe-mac> waiting
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: i know what I'll do.
<joe-mac> hit me with it.
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: ok, when i start up and grub comes up, hit esc and the command line will come up
<Millertime_018> i'll uninstall fusion-icon
<selocol> I'm using Ubuntu with Fluxbox. How do I put my computer to sleep? Or hibernate?
<redvamp128> Millertime_018:  I use a similar - the compiz-switch instead of the fusion icon - plus I use the advanced desktop effects settings to change my compiz (though mostly I turn it off)
<Millertime_018> with "apt-get autoremove fusion-icon" is that command correct?
<Millertime_018> after it completes, how will i just tell it to boot?
<maxagaz> how to cancel the autologin in gdm from a terminal ?
<joe-mac> ctrl-d to exit your shell, init 5 as root
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: how will i tell it to boot into the regular screen using the CLI
<joe-mac> will get you to a gui
<joe-mac> well, don't be using that command unless you enter 'rescue mode' which is verbal dressing for runlevel 1 aka single user mode
<joe-mac> 5 is traditionally multi-user with X
<Millertime_018> joe-mac: i mean i will use the CLI to remove a program. after that completes i just want to boot normally
<Millertime_018> what are you talking about joe-mac
<Millertime_018> ?
<Achoth> Hello. I have a question about security in Ubuntu. Are there any directories that are publically available except /var/www (default) on a server with apache2 and openSSH?
<Millertime_018> what's a "verbal dressing" or runlevel 1?
<joe-mac> "rescue mode" at the grub menu when you boot
<joe-mac> when you hit esc
<joe-mac> you will be presented with a menu
<joe-mac> one will say "rescue mode" at the end
<joe-mac> that's the one you choose
<FloodBot2> joe-mac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Millertime_018> ok i'll try
<Millertime_018> see you in a few
<Millertime_018> if i don't come back it worked
 * Bsims{fs} smiles as I have set my woman as my collared sub to be
<joe-mac> if you have two boxen, best to keep this window open while yuo do it
<SMG_CARIII> smg_yuk
<redvamp128> joe-mac:  what is so hard about him turning off compiz = fixing the issue then turn it back on?
<SMG_CARIII_> smg_yukkkk
<Stepan1> Hello.  Is there any way in terminal to get a list of all the packages currently installed?  I just installed a package but now I can't it in Synaptic
<rww> Stepan1: aptitude search ~i
<_VIM_> !nickspam | SMG_yuk
<ubottu> SMG_yuk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Stepan1> rww: great, thanks
<felixsulla> So, I have a folder I want to make permissions avail for my normal login to read/write/execute. I did gksudo nautilus to run nautilus as root, but when try to change the owner of the directory it just changes it right back to root. What do I need to do?
<joe-mac> redvamp128: his login session doesn't work
<rww> felixsulla: what type of filesystem is the folder on? ext2/3, ntfs, etc.?
<joe-mac> for someone new to ubuntu, that is the equivalent of fixing apollo 13
<redvamp128> joe-mac:  ctl-alt-f2 right after the drums?
<joe-mac> yea, my first advice was based on what i thought was a freeze at boot
<felixsulla> rww: Ok, stupid question.. how do I check that :/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> zi just wanna say thanks to everyone here wo's helpng out us newbs
<Iceman_B^Ltop> :)
<rww> felixsulla: the "mount" command in terminal will show a list of all mounted filesystems. If you know the folder path (e.g. /media/disk/foo/bar), you can match that up to the right line, then the filesystem type is right after it.
<tareque99> how do i install realplayer?
<Fallen[qa]> I'm having problems getting an wireless internet connection through Ubuntu, I had no problems when using the Live cd but after installing Ive had many problems with it. I had read many tutorials on it and talked with three other people but still at no solution. I had installed WICD with no luck, it was not able to find any wireless networks aswell with anything other then my wired connection. I had tried using NDISWRAPPER b
<Fallen[qa]> ut turned out my card is compatabile and it was not needed, even though oddly enough its still not working. My adapter is not off or anything else like that and Im running out of solutions. Any help? My card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<felixsulla> type vboxsf?
<chinguy> hi
<linxuz3r> hi chinguy
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  You could try what is on this page (and I do know it says .dmrc fix) but on the page there is a command to chmod so that it takes ownership of all the files to the specified user- Ubuntu .dmrc permission issue - a fix <http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/>
<chinguy> i'm back
<chinguy> so hot
<linxuz3r> back from?
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  and you have to log off and goto options then window manger-- prompt only to run those commands at the bottom.. Should fix the permission issue for the folder.
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: that card works near flawlessly with linux via a native module (meaning notndiswrapper) called ipw4965 i believe. so what is the behavior you're seeing?
<jhonnyboy> How can i change directory to Local Disk in the terminal?
<felixsulla> redvamp128: So i'm encountering some kind of bug..? Not just a normal permissions thing?
<joe-mac> like no networks come up, or you try to connect and it fails?
<[ka]killer> hey guys, netfinity 5000 system, cant get into a prompt to modprobe any sugestions?
<unop> jhonnyboy,  cd  /path/to/"Local Disk"  #perhaps?
<DaSkreech> Is there anyone on feisty?
<DaSkreech> I need a sources.list from a feisty machine
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; I have installed WICD and it is not able to identify any wireless networks, same thing with the native Network Manager
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  not really a bug per say = but running nautilus as sudo or gksu is not usually something to be ran (I only run it when I want to remove a file that won't let me otherwise)
<[ka]killer> feisty was 7.04 right?
<[ka]killer> or was it 7.10..
<chinguy> what's feisty
<DaSkreech> Yes
<jhonnyboy> unop: I don't know how to find the local disk on ubuntu ><
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<[ka]killer> one sec
<[ka]killer> i think i may be
<operationhavok> im trying to find some encrytion software for ubuntu
<operationhavok> any ideas?
<rewt> jhonnyboy, what do you mean by local disk?
<[ka]killer> need to vnc ot the box tho
<unop> jhonnyboy, maybe you should explain yourself a bit more.   what do you mean local disk?
<felixsulla> redvamp128: I was just thinking it'd be an easy way to adjust the permissions. I guess I should just look up the terminal command instead, eh? :)
<DaSkreech> 7.04
<rww> DaSkreech: feisty isn't supported any more, and its apt repositories got moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jhonnyboy> rewt: Places > Local Disk
<[ka]killer> wait... never mind i updated to 7.10
<DaSkreech> rww: that's kinda why I need the sources.list :)
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: can you please go to applications accessories terminal and type sudo lsmod | grep ipw
<joe-mac> just copy and paste that command, if nothing comes up, your driver isn't loaded
<jhonnyboy> i need to change directory inside the terminal to my local disk so that i may find a .iso to run with Wine
<tritium> joe-mac: lsmod doesn't require sudo
<DaSkreech> [ka]killer: give me the sources.list for that
<[ka]killer> one sec... have to vnc back to the box
<Orochium> Is anyone around that can help me with something.
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  yes that would be better-- but my fix should adjust all files to be permission for user (the sudo chmod 700 /home/<yourusername>)
<[ka]killer> freenode killed nightstar oro
<Orochium> oh hey kak
<DaSkreech> rww: It needs to have some file from the backports but I can't figure out where the backports server is
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; I got no response to the command
<unop> jhonnyboy, when you go there.. press CTRL+L  .. you should see nautilus display the path in the navigation bar.  you use that path with cd.
<joe-mac> ok so now type sudo modprobe ipw4965
<rww> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121674/
<felixsulla> redvamp128: So just run litterally that line in bash: "sudo chmod 700 /home/<username>
<Orochium> ?
<jhonnyboy> unop: Thank you so much! That helps a lot :)
<jhonnyboy> Bye everyone
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; FATAL: Module ipw4965 not found.
<[ka]killer> son of a... firefox keeps crashing
 * Orochium just needs to figure out how to stop Ubuntu's server installer long enough to run a modprobe ide_generic
<DaSkreech> rww: Thank you
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  But you can't be logged into the desktop (command line online only ) options -- window manger and you should find the prompt only option.
<Orochium> trying to get it onto Netfinity 5000...saying that no CDrom is found, even after you boot from it, I was looking in this thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818210&page=2 there at the top
<joe-mac> ok apparently recently ipw has been deprecated fallen, try the first command lsmod | grep lwl
<Orochium> but break = top doesn't seem to stop anything at all
<felixsulla> redvamp128: By cant be logged into the desktop, do you mean I cant have nautilus open..?
<joe-mac> iwl**
<Orochium> so I have no way to get back to aprompt to type in modprobe ide_generic so it can continue installing
<Orochium> exact same problem as in that thread
<Orochium> any takers? please, I've been working on this sunce thursday night without any luck (three distros later...)
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: this page has some good info http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_PRO/Wireless_4965AGN_Mini-PCI_Express_Adapter
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  no just log out-- then goto the options on the left bottom of the screen- then window manger-- then look for the option of prompt only (or maybe listed as command line recovery) depending on build
<[ka]killer> it has been driving him crazy
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; as for the output http://pastebin.com/m3c85016e
<magaio> Does anyone know of a good software midi arpeggiator besides qmidiarp? Something that can work for Alsa MIDI or Jack MIDI?
<felixsulla> redvamp128: Ok finally I just clued into what you mean. Thank you.
<[ka]killer> who wanted my source list from 7.04?
<Orochium> yeah. help me, before I try to install windows out of desperation D:
<redvamp128> felixsulla:  that will set all files in that folder to be user settings (all permissions for that folder to that user)
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: paste "iwlist scan"
<x-ip> iwlist <iface> scan
<martin_henry> don't you need to specify the interface with iwlist?
<kak2> grrr where is my source list again
<kak2> i forget wherre its located -_-
<gogutech> y need to broadcast video over internet ( like online radio ) any ideea how ?
<dancho> helo
<rww> kak2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<joe-mac> yea, cept iface is unknown
<kak2> appppt!
<dancho> anybobody from ecuador?
<joe-mac> so iwlist scan will loop through all
<kak2> i forgot which folder
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; http://pastebin.com/m1331b309
<x-ip> gogutech: use icecast2
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: is this a lenovo? Check your killswitch. Then when you say it's not killed, check it a couple more times.
<joe-mac> those things are great for getting stuck half way
<Orochium> ...
<RussM> Orochium, You try adding any boot parameters?
<joe-mac> and making you want to kill things
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; what do you mean by killswitch?
<RussM> Orochium, I don't have a netfinity to try it on, but in the past, if I was installing on a box and it had problems seeing the cdrom, there were some boot parameters that were usefull.
<joe-mac> there is a wireless killswitch on lenovos, it's a physical switch, on other types of laptops it's an Fn+ControlKey switch
<joe-mac> on my x300 it's somewhere near the front bottom
<Orochium> RussM: happen to know any of those, and I'd add those to the install line after hitting F6 in the installer right?
<rewt> toshibas and dells have that too
<RussM> Orochium, all_generic_ide helped me once before.
<Orochium> where am I plugging that in?
<RussM> Orochium, Hang on, i'll try booting the install iso in a vm so I don't get the info wrong.
<Orochium> very very appreciated
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; It seems to be on, Ive switched between on and off refreshing to see if it turned on but still not getting anything
<qcjn> hi, anyone is top with rsync, cause i made a -n flag rsync with the --delete & log-file, and i don't see in the log file what would be deleted
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: is this a physical switch or a function key? is there a corresponding LED omn the LED panel?
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; physical switch and I dont think it is, not sure if their is one. Im on a Dell XPS laptop
<RussM> Orochium, Yes, select your language, then hit f6, and add "all_generic_ide" in there, probably before "quiet" would be good.
<[ka]killer> wrong button
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: in a terminal type sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<joe-mac> leave it open
<joe-mac> then flip the switch, wait a couple, see if something shows in there
<Kagee> Is there any way to share a X-program over network?
<sebsebseb> Kagee: yes
<Kagee> (not vnc, 2 different users, same program)
<B10S> joe-mac, how do you stop that?
<RussM> Orochium, If that doesn't work, I see a post by someone in the forums that suggested "acpi=force" when installing 8.04 - maybe that's something that would help? The post is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818210
<joe-mac> ctrl-c will stop tail -f
<B10S> cool
<sebsebseb> Kagee:  I was thinking  VNC, but there's something for X  I think,   plus there's the NX  stuff
<boot_loop> anyone know how to disable the touch stick in the middle of the keyboard on a dell E6500 laptop?
<_VIM_> Kagee: theres ssh x forwarding but don't ask me how, i just know it is possible :)
<Orochium> Russ: I'll try it...right now if I hit ALT+F2 before it tries to find the CDrom, it'll let me activate the terminal, but modprobe ide_generic or modprobe all_generic_ide returns "FATAL Modile X not found"
<x-ip> sebsebseb: u can export the display from the X server
<x-ip> and connect to the X server by ssh
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; http://pastebin.com/m594f38e0
<RussM> Orochium, Wow, the poster there actually ended up using "break=top" on the boot, then typing "modprobe ide_generic" when it "broke" into the boot.
<x-ip> this is the job that NX do
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; Also thanks for all the help
<sebsebseb> Kagee: look at this site.  http://www.nomachine.com
<Orochium> Russ: and thats what I'm TRYING to do
<Orochium> but it hasn't worked at all as explained
<Stepan1> Does Ubuntu automatically come with VNC?
<Orochium> I boot...hilight Install Ubuntu server...press F6...at the end of the line, I add "break=top"
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: not properly no
<Orochium> which does NOTHING
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: a viewer, but not a server
<Orochium> then after it gets into the installer, where it sets up the keyboard and region and layout
<_VIM_> x11vnc is good
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: also VNC needs to be tunneld  over SSH to be secure, when it's being done over net
<Orochium> just before cdrom I'm able to alt + F2 to activate the terminal
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah and insecure unless tunneled over SSH
<Orochium> typing modprobe Ide_generic there gives me a FATAL: Not found
<_VIM_> ye
<_VIM_> yes*
<Orochium> I am out of ideas
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: do you know if I installed server can i view from a windows machine?
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: Putty is the way to connect to a Linux SSH server
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: I'm not that paranoid though ;)
<[ka]killer> i wish i lived closer oro
<[ka]killer> i would help you out more
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: np, so it look slike nothing popped up in messages, let's try something similar type this
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: ,but it is a bit of a pain to set up in Windows I find
<joe-mac> watch -n 3 "dmesg | tail -20"
<daddyjunebug> can anyone tell me how to use wine to run wow from dvd rom?
<Orochium> I've checked the MD5 twice, and reburnt the cd three times
<RussM> Orochium, Maybe someone else has a suggestion on how to get it to see the install CD. all_generic_ide was the trick for me, but I was installing on a home-built box w/ an abit mobo, not a netfinity.
<joe-mac> flip the switch and just wait, you should def see something new scroll by
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: well better safe than sorry, as the saying goes
<Orochium> RussM: what did you have to do...try to be specific, maybe I'm missing a step people take for granted
<RussM> Orochium, what kind of bios settings does a netfinity have?
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: ill check it out, thanks
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: if you must have the last word, ok fine, better safe than sorry yes. :P
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: if you just want to see someones  Windows desktop in Linux though,  then there's a much easier way
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; the output is very similar to the previous one
<sebsebseb> that is secure
<martin_henry> yeah VNC
<^Einstein> OK, folks, here's Yet Another PulseAudio Problem! I used PA for months but could never get good-quality sound from my capture devices because of that bugger HDA-Intel issue that I tried to fix myself. I managed to fix it...
<daddyjunebug> does any one know how to install games like sims and wow
<Orochium> RussM: not very much, mostly inspectful options
<^Einstein> But when I restarted my session, all the audio failed.
<Orochium> nothing really to change much with IDE
<^Einstein> Now, it fails every 20 minutes or so after I start it manually, with the message:
<sebsebseb> martin_henry: maybe you missed it, but we just talked about how VNC is not secure unless tunneled over SSH
<^Einstein> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<^Einstein> Hard CPU time limit exhausted, terminating forcibly.
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: i'm looking for something that doesn't talk about a broadcom input device
<daddyjunebug> i have wine but i get an error msg that says success
<Myst_> Anyone know the name of a program that will allow my server to automatically connect to dyndns.org to update the IP address?
<martin_henry> sebsebseb:sorry. I figured that was known
<^Einstein> TS has stopped working even through padsp, and everything else works fine for this 20 minute period.
<tritium> ^Einstein: easy on the Enter key, please
<sebsebseb> martin_henry: nah loads of people don't know that VNC is meant to be tunneled over SSH
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; something similar to [14686.980673] btusb_send_frame: hci0 urb f3407b80 submission failed
<Fallen[qa]> ?
<daddyjunebug> hello?
 * Orochium querys desk with face.
<joe-mac> ok that's a little odd, when you flip it back does it say the same thing?
 * Sgnow slaps joe-mac around a bit with a large trout
<Sgnow> die
<Sgnow> di
<Sgnow> eid
<Sgnow> i
<Sgnow> dei
<FloodBot2> Sgnow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sgnow> de
<Sgnow> die
<Sgnow> efi
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: would it be through the viewer?
<RussM> Orochium, I just did the "break=top" and modprobe ide_generic thing...
<^Einstein> tritium: sorry, I'm trying to just get my problem out there and it's more than one line but less than half a dozen. :P
<Orochium> where did you add break=top
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: putty is not needed in Linux
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; no it does not
<Orochium> right now, on the netfinity
<RussM> Orochium, I hit f6, added it to the very end of the line.
<tritium> ^Einstein: periods work wonders for separating sentences.  ;)
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: you get a program such as realvnc  free edition  and  run the server ( add new client ip address)
<^Einstein> not when said sentences are more than the 192-ish-character IRC limit, tritium. ;)
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: and use putty to get on Linux ssh
<sebsebseb> Stepan1:  so much easier Linux to Linux
<RussM> Orochium, I got a prompt that read "(initramfs) "
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: got it, thanks
<RussM> Orochium, I typed "modprobe ide_generic", hit return, then typed "exit".
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: usually the same switch disables/enabled BT, sounds like some kind of kernel thing. can you get on a wire and do a dist-upgrade?
<stealth_tty1> anyone know the purpose of port 1 (tcp/tcpmux) and port 10000 (tcp/snet-sensor-mgmt)?
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: what exactly do you want to do?
<RussM> Orochium, It booted from the livecd - now, the vm I'm running it in isn't a netfinity, for sure... but at least it found the  module properly.
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; right now im on a wired connection so yeah
<Orochium> RussM: please see query, I can't follow you here right now
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: I have a windows and linux desktop, i want to be able to use both from time to type and maybe transfer files from time to time
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: can't use VNC to transfer files
<sebsebseb> and
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Peddy> join #arnoisaac
<_VIM_> i'd rather not
<Peddy> sorry, forgot the / :P
<_VIM_> ;)
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: another great program
<Fallen[qa]> joe-mac; im sorry im a bit confused, what do you mean by dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: yep Samba is good
<sebsebseb> Fallen[qa]: he means
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joe-mac> Fallen[qa]: well you can upgrade your packages ubt some stuff gets held back like kernels and new modules, so just basically do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> Fallen[qa]: yeah and after changing your sources
<^Einstein> so... PulseAudio, HDA-Intel laptop integrated sound card, reinstalled and reconfigured and patched until my eyes were buggy, and it's still borked. Any ideas? I've followed instructions from a dozen different forums to no avail.
<sebsebseb> which versin of Ubuntu  Einstein?
<^Einstein> 8.10
<^Einstein> sebsebseb: Intrepid.
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubd> hello i install torrentflux vith synaptic but the files are not where they should be.??
<VladimirPutin> ubd: wut?
<ubd> i install torrentflux via aptitude however files are lost i cant find them where they should be
<^Einstein> sebsebseb: I've tried everything in the book, nothing is working because of the weird HDA-Intel configuration. I found some tuts to patch Ubuntu's PA config to work with HDA-Intel, but they broke it even more.
<ubd> where are they!
<tritium> ubd: dpkg -L <packagename> lists files in an installed package
<sebsebseb> I don't know Einstein
<owen1> i try to install a game from a website using apturl. i click on the link, but nothing happend. apt://balazarbrothers
<owen1> any idea?
<sebsebseb> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<^Einstein> my sound card seems to have issues specific to pulseaudio that require special attention to get the capturing to work properly, but nothing so far has worked.
<ubd> tritium, thanks i have found em
<sebsebseb> Einstin so use ALSA or something instead?
<^Einstein> sebsebseb: I need to be able to use more than one audio app at a time... :-\
<sebsebseb> Pulseaudio  caused loads of people issues in Hardy
<sebsebseb> Intrepid Ibex it's better, but far from perfect I think
<^Einstein> Technically, it is using ALSA, just underneath the PulseAudio sound server as a wrapper. I'm using Intrepid and a few tutorials to manually edit the Pulse config files, but I ended up reinstalling and doing dkpg-reconfigure pulseaudio which broke it even more. sebsebseb ^
<sebsebseb> well  next release April, and maybe Pulseaudio is even better then
<^Einstein> it's not PulseAudio that has to get better, it's how Ubuntu ships with it configured.
<^Einstein> It's a tricky sound server, so many variables to screw up on.
<sebsebseb> I can't realy help,  plus going soon anyway,  but s tick around and I guess soemone else can
<^Einstein> thank you for trying, at the very least.
<sebsebseb> ok good luck
<x-ip> ^Einstein: to go bck to defaults, remove / purge it and install it again
<^Einstein> x-ip: I did, that broke it even more, I tried that as a last resort.
<^Einstein> x-ip: like I said, Ubuntu's default configuration of it is far from optimal.
<^Einstein> x-ip: now I can't even get it back to the original state, where recording was awful but at least it would stay alive.
<cleric> bouyaaaaa
<f_newton> ^Einstein, every distro ive used has problems with pulseaudio and it has to do with they way it interacts with certain hardware
<x-ip> ^Einstein: hmmm, an ugly solution is to use another wm
<cybercom> i had successfully perform the sync process using the grsync........ so how to make it automated .... i mean it need to done everyday automatically
<^Einstein> f_newton: you are entirely correct, in my case it's my laptop's very weird HDA-Intel card
<x-ip> pulseaudio works fine for me at gnome in intrepid
<cybercom> how to do tat????
<cybercom> i had successfully perform the sync process using the grsync........ so how to make it automated .... i mean it need to done everyday automatically
<cybercom> how to do tat????
<x-ip> ^Einstein: wich chipset ?
<^Einstein> cybercom: man crontab
<f_newton> ^Einstein, that particular hardware has kernel issues until the 2.6.27.12.X
<x-ip> ^Einstein: if u use xfce or openbox for ex, u'll not be using pulseaudio, u'll use alsa directly
<hitman1985> hi @ all, what should i do if ubuntu 8.10 didnt install the boot part, my pc boots right up to vista :( not a nice up down menu like 8.04 had :(
<x-ip> ^Einstein: which is the chipset from ur sound card ?
<x-ip> lspci will tell u that
<f_newton> ^Einstein, I use a yamaha 2.0 usb sound system
<^Einstein> x-ip: $ lspci |grep Audio returns this: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<f_newton> it works really well but not for recording... recording is choppy and the time base is off
<^Einstein> f_newton: that was exactly my problem.
<x-ip> hitman1985: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<^Einstein> f_newton: when I set about to fix it, I just ended up breaking it even more.
<f_newton> ^Einstein, unfortunately that is a linux problem in general
<f_newton> ^Einstein, Right click on the sound icon and reset your preferences
<f_newton> you may have to reboot
<hitman1985> x-ip: whats the chance of me messing up my vista partition in this procedure ?
<x-ip> hitman1985: if u dont know what u are doing ... high
<TruthTaco> how do i format an SD card in linux
<VladimirPutin> i really hope you didn't overwrite it
<anhsanhs> hi
<^Einstein> f_newton: but for twenty minutes until I restarted my session, it was perfect, even under Linux. My capture was crystal clear, and I could use multiple audio apps at once, including padsp...
<VladimirPutin> try reinstalling\
<ubd> The requested URL /torrentflux was not found on this server.
<ubd> Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-2ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch Server at localhost Port 80
<owen1> how do i use apturl? i click on a link but nothing happend. here is the link - http://www.lgdb.org/game/neverputt
<ubd> why do i get this error
<^Einstein> f_newton: I have already reset everything, and I still can't even get it back to its original state.
<f_newton> ^Einstein, I'm jealous!
<f_newton> Ive never gotten it to work
<hitman1985> x-ip: i ll give it a shot :)
<chinguy> hi
<sebastian> kaisersebastian
<hitman1985> BRB
<f_newton> I do my sound production in windows or mac using cubase, adobe audition or pro tools
<chinguy> how about the gentoo
<x-ip> ^Einstein: as i read is a problem with the module snd_hda_intel
<x-ip> with the kernel module
<sebastian> what about xp for eee
<^Einstein> f_newton: I've re-installed it with apt-get, removed every config file for pulse and some for alsa before that...
<x-ip> do u have sound ^Einstein ?
<^Einstein> x-ip: not right now. I can get sound if I start pulseaudio from the command line, but it fails after about 20 minutes with some CPU-time-quota error.
<f_newton> lol ^Einstein Ive been trying to get decent production since rh 5 ...
<x-ip> :S
<chinguy> so busy
<f_newton> lol whuttamess
<chinguy> bye
<x-ip> ^Einstein: which kernel do u have ?
<^Einstein> x-ip: Linux Einstein 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<x-ip> ^Einstein: do u know how to compile a kernel for urself ?
<^Einstein> x-ip: I have done so many times before.
<mrpockets> yo
<mrpockets> What line do you put in the Window Managment deal of Compiz to tell it to use Emerald?
<^Einstein> x-ip: are you suggesting I find a newer version of snd_hda_intel?
<x-ip> ^Einstein: great! seems to be a module snd-hda-intel problem
<x-ip> ^Einstein: exactly!
<^Einstein> x-ip: afaik, I'm using the latest version. :-\
<^Einstein> one sec, let me check lsmod
<x-ip> ^Einstein: nop, there are newer kernel versions
<x-ip> well, i'm not sure that in newer kernel versions there is a patch for that module, or if it was fixed this problem
<x-ip> as i found there is a lot of ppl with ur soundcard having problems
<pluckypigeon> it seems to me that a lot of intel hardware doesn't work with ubuntu anymore
<^Einstein> x-ip: exactly. And so many that there's even documentation that's worked for other people, such as options=6stack-digital in the alsa config files... a lot of that just borked it even more.
<x-ip> ^Einstein: i think the best u can do is to get a newer kernel
<x-ip> if its an ubuntu precompiled .deb package, better
<TruthTaco> how do i format a SD card in linux
<x-ip> and that means u'll have to fetch it from jaunty jackalope repositories
<x-ip> as u have the latest kernel vs from intrepid
<x-ip> TruthTaco: mkfs.
<^Einstein> x-ip: yea, I'm doing it right now, but preferably through the repo first, I've edited my sources.list accordingly.
<x-ip> ^Einstein: great! :)
<x-ip> hoping that'll work
<lolololol> http://ihateliz.com/?id=hl1k9e2smpri0t42m1rx8cu6fw61zd
<^Einstein> kthxban lolololol
<^Einstein> only one floodbot? no mods? :(
<hanasaki> how can I get the terminal server client applet to accept a vnc password for connecting to a remote vnc server?   the password field is grayed out / locked
<SchighSchagh> I would like to start an x session remotely (with startx), and forward that entire session to an unused tty on my local machine. anyone know how to start a new x server locally, and forward the remote session to it?
<^Einstein> SchighSchagh: forward it to an already existing tty, or make a new one?
<SchighSchagh> ^Einstein: new one
<^Einstein> GNU Screen ftw, SchighSchagh?
<unop> ^Einstein, screen does not do X
<unop> SchighSchagh, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<evanbd> Hello.  Can anyone offer advice on getting the livecd to boot on a new MacBook?
<^Einstein> evanbd: what problem are you having? is it not recognizing the disk on boot at all?
<evanbd> It boots, shows the menu.  I pick english, select the "try xubuntu" option.  It displays a line of text about ACPI, then another about "not responding" then the screen goes black.
<evanbd> If I remove the quiet and splash options I get a lot more text with the same end result.
<^Einstein> evanbd: you tried acpi=off, I assume?
<jeeves> what gives with Craigslist giving me reply and rejection of "please_use_SMTP_relay_of_your_isp,_or_setup_non-generic_dns. xabd-276 (in
<jeeves>     reply to RCPT TO command"
<jeeves>     reply to RCPT TO command"
<jeeves> anyone on this SMTP issue?
<lowlycoder> i have a bunch of songs i got from itunes (i dual boot Mac OS X / Linux); however I'd like to play them under Linux. What is he best tool for this? (Mplayer, can not read said files).
<Simkin> why isn't ssh server included by default in ubuntu!?
<^Einstein> lowlycoder: there's a lot of media players out there, I know Banshee, Exaile, and I believe Rhythmbox can read the copy-protected (old iTunes) m4p files just fine as long as you have the gstreamer extension pack.
<Myst_> Anyone know the name of a program that will allow my server to automatically connect to dyndns.org to update the IP address?
<^Einstein> Simkin: sudo apt-get install openssh
<lowlycoder> ^Einstein: let's talk more
<evanbd> ^Einstein Yep.  Also tried acpi=force.  Also also tried noapic and irqpoll options.
<plcTowlie> Myst, usually that can easily be done through your router
<lowlycoder> ^Einstein: is gstreamer-plugin-bad gstreamer-plugins-ugly what I'm after, or something else?
<Simkin> ^Einstein: but why isn't it there by default?
<Myst_> plcTowlie, the linux server is acting as my firewall/Router
<^Einstein> lowlycoder: yeah, those include the proprietary codecs you're looking for.
<Simkin> ^Einstein: is there a way to install the package from a cd?
<^Einstein> Simkin: I don't beleive openSSH is on the liveCD
<hammar66> hi, does anyone know of an app that will allow you to capture streaming webcams?
<Simkin> :(
<lowlycoder> ^Einstein: is the reinman hypothesis true? is P = NP? how wasw chatting with Godel back at Princeton?
<^Einstein> Simkin: but if you're talking to me on IRC, then you can just download the .deb and put it on your Ubuntu box if you're not already on it.
<KevDog> Whats in the gstreamer bad plugins?  Why are they called bad and the others good?
<^Einstein> KevDog: proprietary versus open-source, mostly.
<plcTowlie> Myst_ : http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/intrepid/ about halfway down
<Simkin> ^Einstein: diff computer
<Simkin> ^Einstein: trying to set one up from downstairs
<histo> How do you perform a command line install with 8.04? Is it not possible? I don't want a server install.
<fixius> hey guys, i need some help i have a AR2413 atheros card and i cant seem to get it to work can i get some help troubleshooting
<Simkin> ^Einstein: and trying to get nat going.. but it seems that the monmotha script doesn't want to work for me in this scenario
<Simkin> :(
<evanbd> histo: use the "alternate" cd image
<Simkin> be nice if i could ssh into it to see if it's working
<histo> evanbd: and? its not an option on the 8.04 cd
<Simkin> ^Einstein: ssh is one of those "must have" tools
<Simkin> i find it weird it is not part of the default instlal!
<^Einstein> Simkin: it is for servers, and the ssh client is installed by default iirc, but the openssh server is actually a liability on most standard desktops.
<dicedealer> hi could somebody tell me how to exit the X Windows server so i can log in as root please?
<evanbd> histo: you're using the "alternate" cd not the "desktop" one?
<^Einstein> Simkin: unless your computer downstairs is without ethernet, USB, or CD ports/drives, you can get it on there just fine, as a .deb or whatever
<Myst_> plcTowlie, sweet that was exactly what i was looking for
<evanbd> dicedealer: that's probably a bad idea :)
<histo> evanbd: yes
<Simkin> ^Einstein: it doesn't have to be running by default, just installed by default.
<histo> evanbd: i even tried hitting alt+F4 its not there on 8.04.1
<dicedealer> i need to log in as root so i can install the latest nvidia drivers
<Simkin> ^Einstein: isn't it possible to install it and not set it to any run level?
<histo> evanbd: err F4 sry. To pull up the modes menu
<dicedealer> but i dont know how to exit the GUI
<evanbd> histo :/ I thought it was.  No idea then.
<^Einstein> dicedealer: sudo apt-get will work fine. Try man apt-get to learn more.
<histo> evanbd: Me too. I'm downloading 8.10 alternate now
<ubd> who can help me to forward a port
<evanbd> dicedealer: in general, anything you could do by logging in as root can be done with sudo more safely.
<histo> evanbd: i think its missing on 8.04.1 but may be present on 8.04 alternate
<dicedealer> when i tried running the autoinstaller with sudo for the drivers, it told me i must exit X windows before installing
<dicedealer> does anybody know how i can log in as root please? im having trouble figuring out booting to command line
<^Einstein> dicedealer: your package manager, Synaptic, should handle all that for you. Download and install the packages and then hit control-alt-backspace or restart to reset your X server session.
<ReAn> you dont
<[ka]killer> you shouldnt need root
<ReAn> you log in as a user in an administrative role and sudo to do root commands
<[ka]killer> or to be logged in as root
<[ka]killer> yeah just use sudo
<dicedealer> i tried that already it told me i must be logged in as root and that i must exit X before running the installer
<[ka]killer> what are you trying to install?
<dicedealer> latest nvidia drivers
<Flannel> dicedealer: They aren't familiar with the way Ubuntu does things.  You do not need to be root, merely use sudo.
<travisat> dicedealer: in command line sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<^Einstein> dicedealer: ok then, drop to the root shell using the recovery option that exists by default in your GRUB boot menu.
<dicedealer> *sighs* i have already tried using sudo
<Flannel> dicedealer: It works fine with sudo.  Just be sure you stop X
<dicedealer> thats what im trying to figure out what to do... how do i stop X?
<Flannel> dicedealer: (ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<evanbd> dicedealer: ctrl + alt + Fn will get you a text-mode login prompt.  Login there *as your normal user*, then shut down the X server manually.
<travisat> dicedealer: also I had lots of problems with booting in a regular command line and had to hack the rc2 to stop gdm from starting then boot recovery then init 2
<dicedealer> and then to restart by typing start-x?
<delly> how to install lampp
<travisat> dicedealer: restart /etc/init.d/gdm start
<travisat> dicedealer: restart: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<travisat> err don't type restart
<ubuntu_fan> hi guys
<ubuntu_fan> wut d u think about a linux software directory
<delly> how to install lampp
<ubuntu_fan> will that be good or not?
<ubuntu_fan> any ideas please?
<Flannel> !lamp | delly
<ubottu> delly: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> ubuntu_fan: #ubuntu-offtopic would be an appropriate place to ask that; this channel is for support.
<dicedealer> oooh cool... when i did ctrl alt f1, it gave me a terminal log in full screen
<ubuntu_fan> thanks Flannel
<dicedealer> when i typed exit it brought me back to X Windows
<delly> i have installed xampp but this not working properly so polz help me
<kreino> help, i have made changes in my synaptic server from default server to oscc server, but it didnt work n still downloading from default server? how come?
<mabus> How can I query windows services remotely from ubuntu? Like, sc query equivalent.
<NimbleRabit> Does anyone here use ventrilo with wine?  I'm having an odd problem where half the time I start the program my mic works and people can hear me, but I can't hear them.  The other half of the time vent starts I can't talk (it won't even let me press the PTT key) but I can hear others.
<gverig> I'm confused... I'm trying to play with OpenGL and I want to try some 1.5 features. Is there GL 1.5 support on ubuntu? How to I get it? Mesa seems to be 1.3 only...
<evanbd> ^Einstein Any other boot options worth trying?  Or other ideas?
<plcTowlie> Nimble, I havnt tried it myself, but there's quite a few discussions about the state of ventrilo in wine.   The most recent thing I've seen is that it works, but only with certain speech codecs, and push to talk only works when your window is the focus
<^Einstein> evanbd: I'm still looking, not much luck... one sec
<taylor04> im having problems getting my wireless internet working, im using a dell 1501 with a broadcom 4311 wireless card, i installed the b43 driver and got wifi enabled but still having problems
<^Einstein> evanbd, try this, perhaps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6430363&postcount=5
<plcTowlie> the winehq page has a little blurb about it
<cupcake_> Does ubuntu have a rc.conf file?
<NimbleRabit> plcTowlie: yeah I've seen a lot a few of those posts, but I can't find my specific problem on any of them, and I've tried all the fixes I found
<^Einstein> evanbd: those boot options worked for that guy for that kernel in Arch, might work for yours.
<plcTowlie> might want to check you are using the latest wine update
<WarriorSlayer> guys how can i make a initrd of my compiled kernel?
<radsy> mkinitrd
<WarriorSlayer> radsy: i think the command don't exists
<radsy> ok
<taylor04> im having problems getting my wireless internet working, im using a dell 1501 with a broadcom 4311 wireless card, i installed the b43 driver and got wifi enabled but still having problems
<^Einstein> WarriorSlayer: do `man initrd' and read the first two lines in the 'configuration' section at the top.
<f_newton> I clicked on gnusound and the sytem restarted twice
<evanbd> ^Einstein It looks like he just added acpi=off.  Am I missing something?
<^Einstein> evanbd: he recompiled the DSDT file, that's what I was pointing to.
<mobile___> hello everyone
<evanbd> Ah, yes...  I don't know how to do that without a bootable linux :/
<cupcake_> Does ubuntu have a rc.conf file? I'm looking for my current config
<^Einstein> evanbd: you'd have to do it on another machine or another kernel. Have you tried using old kernels, for example with a KNOPPIX disc or some such?
<evanbd> Not yet.
<evanbd> The Debian 5.0 installer ran, but had the same problems when I did the post-install reboot.
<ma5t3rw1tt> this is awsome. sittin here on my ipod touch talking wit ppl. its sweet.
<^Einstein> well, I guess it's not a bad disc image, then, is it, evanbd. :-\
<evanbd> Nope.  I've tried the xubuntu i386-desktop image, and also the ubuntu-i386-alternate.
<wtv> what's the difference between ubuntu CD and DVD?
<evanbd> Hmm.  Is there a way to boot the livecd in text only mode?
<^Einstein> evanbd: yes, there's a recovery mode you can go into where you can drop to a root shell... one sec
 * ^Einstein boots a livecd in a vm to refresh his memory
<redvamp128> ^Einstein:  If you are booting-- then hit escape to get the extra boot options then choose recovery- if you at the login you could try the ctl-alt-f2 to then loginto prompt
<paulo> Kde 4.2 está estável no ubuntu intrepid?
<paulo> Tenho tido alguns problemas.
<redvamp128> !es | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paulo> Ok...
<^Einstein> gracias, y lo siento
<paulo> I've got some issues with kde4 in ubuntu intrepid. Is it stable or should I have to go back to kde 3.5?
<redvamp128> paulo:  have you tried asking that in room #kubuntu or #kubuntu-es?
<^Einstein> kde4 should be fine, paulo. What issues are you having?
<paulo> What is the purpose of this IRC?
<^Einstein> paulo: para ayudar gente como usted
<^Einstein> pero nadie habla espanol aqui...
<^Einstein> no nadie*
<patmaddox> I've been installing packages with apt-get...if I start using aptitude instead, will there be any problems?
<patmaddox> also, would I want to reinstall the packages with aptitude?  I've heard it manages dependencies better
<paulo> My computer has: asus m2ln mobo, ati xpress 1650, atheros 5008 wifi adapter, 4gb ram and sometimes it hangs...
<paulo> Some people say aptitude is better than apt-get.
<patmaddox> paulo: I've already installed some packages with apt-get.  can I just switch to aptitude?
<paulo> I think there will be no problems ... You are enabled to use aptitude without problems.
<paulo> I've read that aptitude is easier to maintain system without garbage...
<Ma5t3rw1tt> Hey everyone. How u all doing?
<CentHOGG> hi
<slide> Is there anyway to make a gnome panel not show up on a certain workspace? I have a VBox fullscreen and just don't want the panel to show up
<paulo> ID 0ac8:c31d Z-Star Microelectronics Corp - does somebody now this web can?
<eepberries> is there anyway to change the defualt video program? note: i don't want to change it for each file type, i want to change the default video player altogether
<taylor04> im currently trying to figure out my wireless, when i do iwconfig and it says ESSID:"My_Essid", is this good or?
<paulo> taylor04: what is the wifi card chipset? Is it atheros, intel, broadcom and so on ?
<Ma5t3rw1tt> I have a question. I have an ubuntu bootable USB stick but I hardly have any space on it since it's a 1gig. Would there b anyway to move
<f_newton> do you know the name of your wireless connection taylor04 ?  like linksys 2210 or 2wire234 ?
<taylor04> paulo: broadcom 4311
<crdlb> slide: the panel should stack below any fullscreen window
<Ma5t3rw1tt> Apps and programs to another location?
<redvamp128> eepberries:  you can find the file type -- right click on it and choose preferences then open with and change it there
<taylor04> f_newton: spart if you mean the name of my router
<eepberries> redvamp128: i just said i didn't want to do that. i want to change the default video player altogether
<f_newton> thats the one
<f_newton> thats your essid
<paulo> If you are using linux, you shoud use ndiswrapper to control your card...
<CentHOGG> taylor04: try this.... #iwconfig wlan0 essid "megadeth"
<f_newton> what card?
<f_newton> lol
<eepberries> i know there must be some way to do it
<taylor04> megadeth? lol
<f_newton> ndiswrapper should be used if you need a windows driver to make it work
<CentHOGG> see what happens
<slide> crdlb, yea it does except sometimes it shows up
<redvamp128> eepberries:  to change it system wide-- system- preferences then prefered applications
<b1n42y> eepberries: preferences> preffered applications> media
<taylor04> F_newton: i got the b43 driver
<crdlb> slide: what window manager?
<f_newton> oh lol sorry
<slide> whatever comes with ubuntu
<eepberries> redvamp128: actually i looked there, but it's screwy. for one thing, shouldn't there be different default apps for music and video?
<eepberries> also, the default it shows there is not the program that loads when i open a video file
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a bootable ubuntu usb stick and i only have 1gig. I was wondering if I wanna install programs and things if I can install them maybe on a different flash drive, maybe have 1 flash drive which is my OS and another one to save files on?
<b1n42y> eepberries: you can also install ubuntu tweak
<Badboy_> Unable to delete files from trash what can I do?
<crdlb> slide: visual effects or no?
<Badboy_> it is showing Access Denied
<f_newton> story of my life
<f_newton> goodnight all... this will stay up but not me
<maxagaz> is it possible (and easy) to log at the same time on a ldap account and on a local account ?
<slide> crdlb, normal not extra
<taylor04> any ideas to go about it? got the b43 driver, my network card can pick up my router through terminal, but when i disconnect and try to activate wireless thru network manager i get nothing
<ma5t3rw1tt> Anyone?
<redvamp128> Badboy_:  try this page [ubuntu] file in the trash, not in the gksudo nautilus trash, can't delete it! - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813861>
<crdlb> slide: basically the same thing, just different plugins enabled
<Badboy_> Thanks crdlb
<Badboy_> and thanks redvamp128
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: i would guess you need to setup a link .. not sure how though
<CentHOGG> taylor04: ok, what do you see in the GUI network config?  the NIC?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: i think its called sym link (symbolic)
<taylor04> centhogg: nic? sorry im pretty new to ubuntu
<ma5t3rw1tt> @b1n42y: Thats what I was thinking. But how would I install a program from lets say Synaptic or something onto another storage device?
<CentHOGG> taylor04: the wireless adapter
<plcTowlie> nic = network interface card
<woody86> does anyone know if there's an easy way to make the calender week in Ubuntu start on Monday instead of Sunday?
<ma5t3rw1tt> @b1n42y: So lets say I wanted to install VLC player, but not install it on the stick that has my OS but wanna install it on another 1gig flash drive that I have, but leave that flash drive connected, how would I go about doing that?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: im guessing if you set the link up it will store it in wherever you set the link too, maybe even add it to a config file also, no idea how though, google if no answers come here after youve waited for a bit
<taylor04> oh let me try this
<shavin> i might be just imagining it, but i think the sound of my songs are lower in quality when i play them on ubuntu as compared to vista. Can something be dome regarding this?
<plcTowlie> ma5t3rw1tt: you can get a much bigger usb drive for a pretty reasonable price these days.  might be worth the money to not have to struggle with that issue
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: also it would be the bin file that you are linking, not sure if ubuntu will like that
<ma5t3rw1tt> p1cTowlie: Well at the moment I am kinda low on money, thats why I am trying what resources I have at the moment
<b1n42y> plcTowlie: AGREES
<Iron_Chef> hi,
<Iron_Chef> where do I change the brown screen when X starts up to something else?
<Iron_Chef> (not the login screen, just the brown blank screen)
<taylor04> so on the network device it was on lo, i switched it to wlan0 and it says not available, i switch it to wlan0 avahi and it gives me some feedback
<ma5t3rw1tt> b1n42y: Do you have any idea on how I would download something onto another storage device from synaptic?
<tlacaelel> I installed 8.10 alternate i386, and it installed just fine.  But the screen is all chopped up.  Any ideas?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: also maybe it involves setting up a seperate partion on that othe usb and calling it \bin
<ma5t3rw1tt> b1n42y: So instead of it downloading like where it normally goes, it would be elsewhere?
<redvamp128> Iron_Chef:  Ubuntu Tweak Ubuntu Tweak--Let's tweak ubuntu! <http://ubuntu-tweak.com/>
<ma5t3rw1tt> hmmmmm
<tlacaelel> b1n42y: do you have experience with this?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: i know what your talking about, i have been giving you ideas on what to search for on google as noone here seems to know at the moment
<taylor04> CentHOGG:so on the network device it was on lo, i switched it to wlan0 and it says not available, i switch it to wlan0 avahi and it gives me some feedback
<ma5t3rw1tt> b1n42y: And yes your ideas are helpin, just trying to figure this out. I am sure something so simple as this can b done
<Iron_Chef> redvamp128, i'd rather just change the relevant config file, than install a 3rd party app (looks good though)
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: thats why i suggested the bin partition
<taylor04> anyone got any ideas on how to go about setting up my wireless?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: ubuntu might handle the rest automatically
<ma5t3rw1tt> b1n42y: would that screw up my bootable OS from the usb stick it boots from?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: i would assume so without any additionaly tweaks
<ma5t3rw1tt> hmmmmm this is so simple but yet a hard answer :P
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: i was thinking from scratch approach
<ma5t3rw1tt> b1n42y: I rather not have to go through setting all this up again. I booted into Windows at the moment. I am just trying to figure things out
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: any file (folder) such as bin where programs are kept can have its own partition so during install ... would be easiest without knowledge of additional tweaks needed
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> any way to see the temperature of my 9800gt using lm-sensors?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: try google... or come back later :)
<kompi07> ?
<ma5t3rw1tt> b1n42y: Well its not like this is a dual boot or whatever, Ubuntu 8.10 is installed on a 1gig USB Flash Drive.
<ma5t3rw1tt> Anyway I'll search around on google & the forums
<ma5t3rw1tt> Thanks!!!!
<eepberries> no offense but why not just buy a bigger flash drive
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: no probs sorry couldnt help more
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: Waiting 4 some money 2 come in firstly.
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: Thinking just buying a bigger flash drive so I can have something nice and portable. THE POWER OF LINUX IN THE PALM OF MY PORTABLE DRIVE lol
<eepberries> do you have anything like an ipod
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: iPod Touch is all I have
<eepberries> do you use it?
<b1n42y> ma5t3rw1tt: you can pickup 16gb for 49 AUD, but yeah i know whats its like when cash no ere, ere no cash
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: iPod Touch is different cause it don't allow you to access the filesystem without jailbreaking it
<nomingzi> I am installing a program (extract from .tar.gz) and I execute it (  ./program-install.pl  ) and then it prompt me that the program couldn't find the "make" program in my system ? why is that so? is it the gcc compiler is not installed ?
<eepberries> ma5t3rw1tt: can't you just reformat it
<eper3z> can any1 help me with a dual screen issue?
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: Even then you can't use it as a hard drive or boot anything because its designed different
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: Its not like your normal iPods out there, its different for a reason.
<eepberries> well anyway, you can get 4gig flash drives for like 10 to 15 dollars
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: Yeah, I hope here soon I'll be getting my tax return, then I'll be getting some :D
<eepberries> ma5t3rw1tt: why can't you install ubuntu on your hard drive though?
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: Cause I want something portable that I can take to computer to computer
<TruthTaco> ive installed KDE via add/remove but how do i turn it on?
<homeskill> how can i add songs to my 2nd generation ipod nano with ubuntu?
<eepberries> TruthTaco: you select a KDE session at the login menu
<eepberries> so if you want to use it, log out, then select KDE under sessions at the login menu
<TruthTaco> well i tried that once, but it still looked exactly like gnome
<ma5t3rw1tt> eepberries: That way I can learn linux more and have something portable at the sametime
<eepberries> TruthTaco: what did you select
<TruthTaco> the only one that said KDE
<eepberries> well i don't know
<eepberries> i only use xfce and gnome
<TruthTaco> lemme go try again
<TruthTaco> brb
<tlacaelel> anyone?  8.10 i386 install on an AMD Athlon is giving me chopped visuals.  I can barely see what is on the screen.
<eepberries> tlacaelel: what kind of video card do you have
<ma5t3rw1tt> @eepberries & b1n42y: Thank you 2 for all your help.
<eepberries> no problem
<ma5t3rw1tt> I am off to bed everyone, nite
<tlacaelel> ati radeon
<eepberries> radeon what
<tlacaelel> holdon I check
<anti_theocon> like that you mena?
<eepberries> anti_theocon: ?
<tlacaelel> eepberries: ATI Radeon IGP320M shared
<c_webkit> any one can help me with the lib soup community
<Huufarted> Can anybody tell me why my "Add user" button is removed in the users and groups editor in Gnome?
<rsc___> :)
<eepberries> tlacaelel: have you ever tried using ubuntu before?
<eepberries> with this same computer i mean
<Huufarted> nevermind, I found my own answer.  I'm half retarded, that's all.  The other half ain't none too smart, either.
<tlacaelel> no... I installed 8.04 and it worked just fine... but my laptop's backlight is out so I'm trying to get it to work with an external monitor.
<eepberries> so you used 8.04 with the same computer before and it worked fine?
<tlacaelel> I figured 8.10 might detect the external monitor for me
<tlacaelel> eepberries: yes
<eepberries> is it jus the external monitor that's looking weird?
<eper3z> im having monitor issues as well!
<eper3z> :x
<tlacaelel> both the 86
<eepberries> so both the laptop monitor and the external are looking weird/
<NimbleRabit> fixed my vent problem =D
<eepberries> ?
<tlacaelel> eepberries: it isn't even sending it to the external monitor.  I wish it would, so I could see what's going on without peering into the laptop screen with a flashlight, lol.
<tlacaelel> eepberries: 8.04 wouldn't send it to the external monitor either
<eepberries> well yeah, dual monitoring is tricky in linux
<eepberries> i don't really know anything about that myself, but you have to go out of your way to do it
<eepberries> but anyway, i guess it could be a driver issue
<tlacaelel> eepberries: issok.  is there a way to ssh into the ubuntu machine to try and fix settings from my osx machine?
<eepberries> yeah
<eepberries> hang on a sec
<hitman1985> x-ip: alright, that didnt work :) now not even vista boots :)
<tlacaelel> do I need the ubuntu machine's ip address?  I wonder how to get that without a working screen...
<eepberries> tlacaelel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<eepberries> read that first of all
<eepberries> i think that should have all the info you need
<eepberries> it's really easy though
<tlacaelel> thx!! :D
<x-ip> hitman1985: it has to be fixed
<x-ip> hitman1985: surely u did something wrong
<eepberries> but basically
<hitman1985> x-ip: first thing that is wrong is ubuntu not automaticly creating that like in 8.04 if that was there, i wouldnt be stuck
<eepberries> i think all you'll have to do is install openenssh-server then i think you don't really have to do anything after that
<x-ip> hitman1985: it creates that automatically :S
<x-ip> surely u first installed ubuntu and then vista, right ?!
<eepberries> aside from logging into the ubuntu computer using its local ip address
<hitman1985> x-ip: no vista then ubuntu
<x-ip> hmm ....
<kreino> redvamp128,  help, i have made changes in my synaptic server from default server to oscc server, but it didnt work n still downloading from default server? how come?
<eepberries> kreino: what are you trying to do
<hitman1985> x-ip: i was tryin to assign / to the ext3 partition of ubuntu, then swap is swap of corse and the vista partition is now set as not used, but if i enable mount point windows, nothing can be written ... error
<ZeZu> when i copy a file to a  usb drive with X it stops and complains about an IO error after its copied a good ammount
<ZeZu> if i copy it via cli,  i have no trouble,  whats with that ?
<x-ip> hitman1985: :S
<kreino> eepberries, i try to change download server... in my synaptic source
<hitman1985> x-ip: that isnt funny :(
<ZeZu> it also removes the disk from the system as if it doesn't exist
<eepberries> download what server
<x-ip> hitman1985: hmmm i cannot guide u to fix that ... u need someone with knowledge to fix it
<x-ip> if u want i can try to fix it by ssh
<hitman1985> x-ip: i guess i can just kiss my vista partition good bye and just format the whole deal :(
<x-ip> thats mean access to ur machine with security shell
<eepberries> hitman1985: are you not able to run windows?
<x-ip> hitman1985: :(
<hitman1985> i m not able to run anything anymore
<kreino> em.. by default.. when i add something software.. it will be downloaded from default server...ubuntu intpred.. but i hacve made change into OSCC server... but i woldnt be?
<eepberries> hitman1985: so you can't load ubutun or anything?
<kreino> eepberries,  em.. by default.. when i add something software.. it will be downloaded from default server...ubuntu intpred.. but i hacve made change into OSCC server... but i woldnt be?
<hitman1985> eepberries: only via live session
<x-ip> hitman1985: i'm sorry :S, 'boot problems' needs some knowledge to be fixed
<eepberries> hitman1985: what did you do to screw things up?
<kreino> eepberries, it still downloads from default server , not OSCC server..i dont know how to do yet
<hitman1985> eepberries: installed ubuntu i guess
<eepberries> kreino: sorry i don't know anything about that
<eepberries> hitman1985: well you first installed ubuntu then windows vista right?
<hitman1985> eepberries: i installed just like always and it just didnt boot :(
<eepberries> were you ever able to run anything after installing vista?
<hitman1985> were yeah
<hitman1985> but i want to have dual boot
<eepberries> so you can load vista but not ubuntu?
<hitman1985> eepberries: nothing loads anymore :)
<eepberries> and that happened after installing vista right?
<brrrrrradical> could somebody please help me set up file sharing between my ubuntu desktop and my wireless xp laptop ?
<illumin8_> you can manage the disk while vista is installed, shrink its size down and install ubuntu on the largest contiguious area.
<hitman1985> eepberries: the only thing vista dvd shows during "attempt" to repair boot part of vista, is that my 3rd hdd supposely has the bootpartition and doesnt fix it
<kreino> eepberries, i have updated my ubuntu.. from kernel ...11 to kernel ...27, but on bootscreen menu, the old kernel still be shown.. how to delete it from that menulist?
<eepberries> kreino: sorry i don't know
<eepberries> hitman1985: try loading the ubuntu setup and see what partitions it recognizes
<hitman1985> eepberries: it recognizes :
<illumin8_> kreino, edit grub and change whats there, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eepberries> hitman1985: i wouldn't be terribly surprised if reinstalling ubuntu (without deleting or messing with the vista partitions) fixed the problem
<eepberries> ubuntu should be default install grub and configure it to load windows
<hitman1985> eepberries: should, but isnt, heres the list :
<kreino> ok in try illumin8
<Nytrix> _g, test
<illumin8_> kreino, whats listed after title is simply that, it can be altered to reflect the new kernel.
<Nytrix> _GoRDoN_, test
<hitman1985> eepberries: gimme 5 mins , gonna go back to setup and write them down to make sure :)
<illumin8_> hitman1985, did you see my previous message on the proper way to install vista and ubuntu?
<DMZ_> hi
<DMZ_> iam a windows user and thinking of switching to ubuntu
<kreino> illumin8, may i know, what differences between kernel...7 and kernel...11?
<DMZ_> how is it better than windows?
<eepberries> DMZ_: it isn't
<eepberries> it's an alternative
<illumin8_> kreino, i am not fimilar with the advances in kernels sorry, but generally they include a better ability to process data.
<eepberries> both have their strong point and weaknesses
<b1n42y> DMZ_: google linux vs windwos
<kreino> oh i c.. illumin8
<Incarus> DMZ_, no viruses, secure
<illumin8_> DMZ_, there are many reasons to move to linux from windows, one being that its cost is much more reasonable (where applicabale)
<b1n42y> eepberries: its better in so many ways .. cant believe you said its an alternative
<eepberries> oh please
<eepberries> it's just an OS
<DMZ_> Incarus: but i can make my windows that secure but there are alot of stuff that i can do under windows that i can't under linux
<eepberries> just like xp, vista, mac os, and unix
<eepberries> they all have strong point and weaknesses
<brrrrrradical> yay the network's working :D
<xiroV> Anyone had problems with the ubuntushop lately?
<kreino> illumin8, i hav made change in my synaptic source server... from default to http://mirror.oscc.org.my/ubuntu/.... but when i add software  at add/remove software, it doesnt work.. still download from the default server?
<eepberries> DMZ_: one of the main advantages of linux is that it's extremely customizable, though at the same time it can make using linux a bit harder
<illumin8_> DMZ_, you actually cant make your windows as secure as linux, because the operating system itself is diffirent. along with the fact there are more windows users so its exploted more often.
<brrrrrradical> umm quick question ... maybe not relevant to this channel but hopefully someone might know... why is it that when i try to access my lappy on win7 it asks for a username and pass ... but on ubuntu it connected automatically?
<DMZ_> but i use alot of applications under windows that i can't find under linux even if i found some i find it really complicated to compile tar balls can't it be as easy as windows?
<b1n42y> eepberries: how about security, malware, spyware, trojans, worms, cost, open source free software, abillity to run must have windows applications under wine or emulate windows from within linux  etc etc etc
<Incarus> brrrrrradical, yes
<xiroV> When i make an order in the ubuntu shop, some days later, i get a mail that says that my order will be refunded.. Anyone knows why?
<TruthTaco> how do i uninstall something i installed manually (from tarball)
<illumin8_> DMZ_, there are helper tools in linux that would allow a less difficult change over, one for example would be wine.
<Incarus> brrrrrradical, you can change this setting in ubuntu
<eepberries> b1n42y: how about stop being such a fanboy
<brrrrrradical> Incarus: i want to change it in win7!
<illumin8_> DMZ_, again, they are not flawless and would present thier own challanges.
<Incarus> brrrrrradical, oh, not in ubuntu chat
<brrrrrradical> Incarus: i live in the middle of nowhere ... i dont need a username and pass
<b1n42y> eepberries: not a fanboy just being factual
<DMZ_> illumin8: but i just couldn't install a single tarballs after searching for all types of help everywhere
<eepberries> please
<brrrrrradical> Incarus: is there a chat u know off hand related to win7 or windows networking?
<xTheGoat121x> Hi all... I've just installed Intrepid for the first time on my laptop... with previous versions, I was able to use my left/right scroll as back/forward in Firefox... but I can't figure out how to do that in Intrepid
<b1n42y> anyway this isnt the place like i said google linux vs windows
<eepberries> to claim that viruses and maleware are a serious threat to a half-intelligent windows user is like saying you'll get cancer from smoking a single cigarette
<illumin8_> DMZ_, just like learning to use windows, you would need to learn proper methods here in linux. as i said, each has challanges.
<Incarus> brrrrrradical, http://www.lockergnome.com/windows/2007/02/20/configure-vista-for-automatic-logon/
<eepberries> yes, linux is generally more secure, but at the same time it has a much steeper learning curve, is a bit more finnicky, and takes more effort to use
<eepberries> that's not to say it isn't worth it though
<brrrrrradical> Incarus: thanks ...  i will reboot and try ... god bless u :P
<TruthTaco> how do i uninstall something i installed via tarball?
<eepberries> but linux is by no means a perfect operating system
<illumin8_> yet :)
<DMZ_> illumin8: but just a month ago what pissed me off what a computer science friend of mine couldn't install a tar ball as well plus it doesn't recognize my ntfs backup drive
<hitman1985> eepberries: sda, sda1 - ntfs , sda5 - ext3, sda6 - swap
<TruthTaco> linux is far from perfect
<eepberries> hitman1985: have you tried reinstalling ubuntu?
<hitman1985> eepberries: sdb, sdb1 - ntfs   ; sdc, adc1 - ntfs
<b1n42y> eepberries: thats just when your new to it... anyway ... agrees on its not perfect
<eepberries> hitman1985: have you tried reinstalling ubuntu?
<hitman1985> eepberries: yea it dont change a thing
<Incarus> eepberries, linux is near perfect, the cia + fbi, nasa, nsa ... use it
<eepberries> Incarus: yeah sure, it's near perfect for servers
<eepberries> but the year of linux on the desktop is many, many years away
<Incarus> eepberries, no, decryption, cracking, sniffing
<b1n42y> eepberries: roflmao
<eepberries> aka stuff that you don't need a gui for
<illumin8_> DMZ_, i assume you used ubuntu durring your complications, note that here in ubuntu .deb packages are closer designed to work well in this environment.
<hitman1985> eepberries: it looks to me like the boot stuff is way off the hook
<eepberries> hitman1985: have you tried reinstalling ubuntu since this happened or not
<Incarus> eepberries, and is mac better?#
<illumin8_> DMZ_, but yes. not everything will go as you plan in linux without digging for the right methods, and in some cases making the methods yourself.
<hitman1985> eepberries: yes, i ve tried multiple times, the only thing the windows repair assistant can unveil is that supposely my data hdd has the bootmanager installed but not any other partition
<DMZ_> illumin8: but the thing is that i can't find the application i need to use in the application manager so i tend to download tarballs which is a bombball
<eepberries> hitman1985: the problem is that windows installation has a nasty habit of screwing things up when you're trying to dual boot
<hitman1985> eepberries: with 8.04 never was an issue :(
<illumin8_> DMZ_, if you dont mind me asking what applciation did you have problems with?
<darph> hi, i can't change file permissions with sudo chmod    or ownership with sudo chown
<eepberries> hitman1985: it has nothing to do with ubuntu, it has to do with windows installation installing its own boot loader
<DMZ_> illumin8: vlc but under mandriva not ubuntu really
<DMZ_> illumin8: and kismet too
<eepberries> hitman1985: also, when you reinstall ubuntu, can you load it then?
<eepberries> completely forgetting about vista i mean
<Incarus> eepberries, and is mac better?
<illumin8_> DMZ_, im on crunchbang as we speak, out of the box its working excellent its based on 8.10. perhaps you would test it yourself or use 8.10 32 bit to see if it includes what you would need.
<hitman1985> eepberries: no its not loadable
<eepberries> Incarus: mac is for idiots
<b1n42y> hitman1985: you need to fix mbr if your planning to start from scratch
<b1n42y> seema wolfe.freenode went down :)
<maxagaz> as soon as enter the login, it returns 'incorrect login', what wrong with my system ?
<DMZ_> ok
<maxagaz> as soon as enter the login, it returns 'incorrect login', what wrong with my system ?
<Incarus> eepberries, windows boot manager and grub annoying each other
<eepberries> Incarus: probably, but reinstalling ubuntu should overwrite anything windows did right? at least that's been my experience
<DMZ_> illumin8: i was using unetbootin but it gives me an error message like this try (hd0.0):EXT2:
<Incarus> maxagaz, your password is wrong, check keyboard map
<illumin8_> DMZ_, there are a number of functional methods for installing duel boots. some would be network installs, livecds, usb driven boots.
<illumin8_> DMZ_, but again, there are challanges with each
<Incarus> eepberries, ho, did hi reinstall ubuntu over windows?
<maxagaz> Incarus, keyborad map ?
<eepberries> Incarus: i don't think so. i'm not entirely sure on the details
<Incarus> maxagaz, special keys and so on
<xie041> no
<plsd> DMZ_, it would probably be less of a hassle to buy a cd drive. a dvd drive costs like 20 euros new, I'm sure you'll get a cd drive really cheap
<hitman1985> i had installed vista ultimate 64 bit last week :)
<Incarus> eepberries,k, i would do a ram check, and overwrite mbr and something like this
<hitman1985> then ubuntu 8.10 today
<hitman1985> after install ALL bootloader activity stopped
<Incarus> hitman1985, over vista, or dualboot?
<hitman1985> nothing boots besides a live cd :(
<DMZ_> plsd: iam considering a new labtop rather than fixing everything in my old one it's a 512 of rams lol
<hitman1985> Incarus: besides vista
<Incarus> hitman1985, k
<hitman1985> Incarus: resized a 500gb :)
<illumin8_> hitman1985, vistas bootloader overwrites the mbr, so grub wont work.
<maxagaz> Incarus, when i try 'passwd myusername', it returns: authentification token manipulation error
<eepberries> illumin8_: he installed ubuntu after installing windows
<Incarus> hitman1985, boot a live cd and remove grub or remove windows boot manager
<hitman1985> vistas loader seems to be on each hdd here, i got 3 hdds connected and vista repair disc detects a bootloader on E (data hdd)
<error404notfound> I want to install postfix BUT I have rkhunter which depends on exim, what should I do?
<darph> hi, i can't change file permissions with sudo chmod    or ownership with sudo chown
<hitman1985> Incarus: im on live cd :)
<illumin8_> eepberries, thanks i missed the order.
<Incarus> darph, try "sudo chmod 777 file"
<hitman1985> Incarus: i dont have more systems in my house then one sorry :)
<darph> Incarus, tried it.. doesn't change
<Incarus> k
<Am3ndment> Good morning everybody, today when i started my computer, i cant get to X. I can't remember doing any changes yesterday. Heh, any ideas :)
<Incarus> hitman1985,  remove grub in linux
<Incarus> hitman1985,  then it should work
<hitman1985> Incarus: how so? readme or such
<darph> Incarus, i've even tried gksudo nautilus and changing it.. but no use.. it reverts back to original file permission
<Incarus> hitman1985,  ?
<eepberries> hitman1985: one thing to be cautious of is the vista repair disc itself. i don't know if this is the case with vista's, but my xp will destroy my boot sector whenever i use the repair mode or whatever it was called
<puzanov> Am3ndment: see x11 logs
<hitman1985> Incarus: i dont know scuad about this stuff :)
<Incarus> darph, yeah, thats a problem, which ubuntu?
<Incarus> hitman1985,k
<bullgard4> What is the preferred Ubuntu audio conference program?
<darph> Incarus, 8.10
<Incarus> hitman1985, mount your linux partition
<puzanov> Am3ndment: vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Incarus> darph, try to update your system, could be a bug
<illumin8_> eepberries, good thinking about how grub could have been whiped :)
<Am3ndment> puzanov: where they was, /var/log ?
<Am3ndment> thanks
<Incarus> eepberries, good idea
<Incarus> eepberries, he can repair his mbr under linux live cd
<entrooo> anybody here use audacious?
<eepberries> again, i don't know if the vista disc does that, but there isn't any reason to be using it anyway
<hitman1985> Incarus: i got the 1 100 gb here which should be ubuntu, for some reason in the live cd my main partition (300gb_ vista) isnt even showin, but push that back, volume loeded
<puzanov> Eneloop: yep
<illumin8_> eepberries, recovery mode will indeed whipe the grubs mbr, you are 100 percent accurate
<Incarus> hitman1985, how old is the live cd?
<illumin8_> eepberries, erm sorry whipe grub from the mpr.
<hitman1985> about 10 mins
<eepberries> yeah i thought sot
<hitman1985> oh about 3 hrs :) since i burnd it :)
<Incarus> hitman1985, k, vista got a new file system
<puzanov> entrooo: I'a using it for creating my podcasts
<entrooo> have you had trouble with it crashing after streaming for a while?
<Incarus> hitman1985, one moment
<b1n42y> maxagaz: make sure capslock is off, then username enter then password enter
<puzanov> entrooo: nope
<puzanov> entrooo: works well for me
<hitman1985> Incarus: isnt there a way to remote into this machine from somewhere, i m really not the bst person to mess with bootloaders :)
<entrooo> mine keeps crashing, however I'm on a bad dsl connection
<entrooo> so that might be the problem
<entrooo> the stream keeps stopping and starting and then the program crashes
<Incarus> hitman1985, i wouldnt do that
<hitman1985> Incarus: kk :)
<Incarus> hitman1985, which partition is linux (the installed), sda2?
<illumin8_> hitman1985, using the livecd is your best option, and incarus is just the person to walk you through it :)
<Incarus> illumin8_, yeah
<hitman1985> Incarus: how to see that from here
<DMZ_> is putting a dot at the bigining of folders hide it?
<Incarus> hitman1985, look in gparted
<hitman1985> Incarus: i got sda 5 +6 (5-ext3 and 6 - swap
<eepberries> DMZ_: yeah
<illumin8_> DMZ_, in a way, ctr+h while in the folder would show it.
<Am3ndment> puzanov: heh, i get "no screen found" error
<illumin8_> DMZ_, and also rehide it.
<Incarus> hitman1985, sda5
<DMZ_> illumin8: so will the dot hide it from the gui too?
<puzanov> entrooo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/244208
<hitman1985> Incarus:  ohhhh i cc now :) gparted is still here :)
<Incarus> hitman1985, mount it
<illumin8_> DMZ_, correct, open your home folder and try ctrl+h you can see it in action.
<eepberries> DMZ_: the dot is just a way of knowing that a folder is hidden when you're looking at it in the command line
<hitman1985> Incarus: its mounted (thats what gparted says)
<DMZ_> so is there a way to password protect folders?
<entrooo> puzanov: what does it mean when my audacious goes grey?
<Incarus> hitman1985, enter "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<puzanov> entrooo: hmm.. seems that it freezes
<hitman1985> Incarus: it says couldnt find device ,,,
<Incarus> hitman1985, k
<Incarus> hitman1985, wait
<hitman1985> brb running to p real quick :) 1 min
<Am3ndment> puzanov: is there way to linux write new xorg.conf?
<Am3ndment> = i got "No screen found" error, even tho there is entry of screen
<mikorn2> Brother printers on 8.10? Anyone? Bueller?
<int256> i installed ubuntu with 4gb swap.
<darph> Incarus, is there a known bug that does not allow changing file permissions?
<Incarus> hitman1985, enter "sudo grub" in a terminal
<int256> then i tried to install windows xp.
<Incarus> darph, dont know, it is a bug
<eepberries> int256: uh oh
<puzanov> Am3ndment: yes, what video driver do you use?
<int256> in windows xp i formatted swap
<hitman1985> Incarus: grub>
<Am3ndment> intel GMA 950
<eepberries> int256: let me guess, you can't load linux now right
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<int256> and all my other drives are gone. pls help
<puzanov> Am3ndment: any driver has its own set of tools
<Am3ndment> hmh, where can i find it?
<int256> i want my other drives back. with data.
<eepberries> int256: what drives are gone? in what?
<Incarus> hitman1985, "root (hd0,2)"
<eepberries> int256: so, you overwrote your linux swap partition to install windows xp right?
<int256> eepberries: yes
<eepberries> int256: so what's the problem you're having
<puzanov> Am3ndment: what video card vendor you have on the box? nvidia? radeon? intel?
<hitman1985> Incarus: error no such partition
<Incarus> hitman1985, k
<Incarus> hitman1985, "root (hd0,1)"
<Am3ndment> Intel
<int256> eepberries: the other partitions are not showing up on windows. or linux
<Am3ndment> puzanov: intel and i use i810 drivers
<illumin8_> Incarus, if hes got linux on sda5 wouldtn it be (hd0,4)?
<hitman1985> Incarus: that seemd to have not thrown an erro
<eepberries> int256: which other partitions? unrelated partitions, or linux partitions?
<hitman1985> Incarus: it just went back to grub>
<Incarus> illumin8_, dont know, i dont like grub
<int256> eepberries: unrelated partitions
<Incarus> hitman1985, "root (hd0,4)"
<hitman1985> Incarus: that did the same
<int256> eepberries: with movies and games and softwares for linux.
<eepberries> int256: well the fact that you can load linux at all is weird. installing windows xp generally overwrites grub, making your linux installation inaccesible
<hitman1985> Incarus: right back to grub>
<illumin8_> hitman1985, good :)
<Incarus> illumin8_, was wrong
<Incarus> hitman1985, "root (hd0,6)"
<int256> eepberries: ok, i want my partitions to show up in windows.
<eepberries> int256: do they show up in ubuntu?
<Incarus> hitman1985, have yoi got 2 hds?
<int256> eepberries: no
<puzanov> Am3ndment: hmm, cant remember any tool for intel, but you can try this: X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
<hitman1985> Incarus: how about 3 :)
<illumin8_> hitman1985, lol that explains it :)
<eepberries> int256: well, if you're lucky all that's happened is your mbr is messed up and has lost the partitions, which can be recovered
<Incarus> hitman1985, on which of them is ubuntu? on the second?
<hitman1985> Incarus: first (sda)
<puzanov> Am3ndment: after that you can replace xorg.conf with new generated file and reboot x-server
<hitman1985> Incarus: u want a screenshot of gparted ?
<int256> eepberries: how ?
<error404notfound> I can't remove exim4
<eepberries> int256: int256: let me think a second
<Incarus> hitman1985, yes
<int256> eepberries: ok
<hitman1985> Incarus: kk lemme find out how to do that ;)
<Incarus> hitman1985, where's a tool
<Incarus> hitman1985, or the print key
<burkmat> Using the gnome-system-monitor... What the hell is "Other" network traffic? It seems to be quite active - And that bugs me.
<hitman1985> Incarus:  i know :) print then save then ul to tinypic
<Incarus> hitman1985, k
<eepberries> int256: what os are you using right now
<int256> eepberries: ubuntu i my second hdd.
<Incarus> hitman1985, which hd is the first-booting?
<hitman1985> Incarus: http://i43.tinypic.com/mma5cl.png
<hitman1985> Incarus: booting is none at the moment, but the one i got vista / ubuntu on is the only one that should boot in the way i had it planned
<Incarus> hitman1985, your ntfs (vista) is broken
<cyrus_mc> if I want to install the kernel source for my currently installed kernel (2.6.27-11), what package do I install
<Htx-Bruger> Do you see this message?
<eepberries> alright. assuming that int256's partitions are lost but still in existance, what program would he/she used to find and restore them?
<eepberries> gpart?
<rww> Htx-Bruger: yes
<lianimator> Hi, how do I merge several files into one? (concatenate)
<tuntun> Hi, I am looking for an open-source app that can convert an .bin to a .iso. Does anyone know one?
<hitman1985> Incarus: shouldnt be :( all i did is resize with ubuntu install
<Incarus> hitman1985, yes, but resizing is verry riskfull
<rww> lianimator: cat source1 source2 source3 source4 > destination
<lianimator> rww: thanks
<Incarus> hitman1985, we try to repair it
<popmadness> Good evening, all.
<hitman1985> Incarus: hope we can
<Incarus> popmadness, morning
<hitman1985> Incarus: that is 30 gb of family pictures!
<StR|Sangreal> hello... my boot is slowed down due to an no-critical error and i have no clue what is wrong... could pls someone attend this?
<Incarus> hitman1985, yes
<eepberries> int256: i think you want to use gparted to find the lost partitions, assuming that's what's going on
<ojcme> I have a question for y'all
<SinPro> Does anyone know about a Install guide for newbie?
<eepberries> int256: actually no, gpart is what i mean
<Incarus> hitman1985, make right click on ntfs partition and search something like repair or check ...
<rww> !install | SinPro
<ubottu> SinPro: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<popmadness> I have a question about my video card with Intrepid.   I have a VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405, and the flash freezes up every browser.  The browser goes grey and remains that way until a force quit.  Any suggestions?
<ojcme> Why is it that I get recursive errors when trying to install an alternate window manager?
<int256> eepberries: wait, i am checking
<Am3ndment> Heya, no help
<Incarus> popmadness, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<SinPro> Oh It's great! thx
<Am3ndment> It opened some ugly window and there was X mouse cursor but nothing else :/
<Am3ndment> Other ideas?
<hitman1985> Incarus: check and repair will be riskfull as it tells me that now
<Incarus> hitman1985, 30 gb pictures? do you save everything in raw?
<popmadness> direct rendering: Yes
<popmadness>  
<popmadness>  
<popmadness>  
<Incarus> hitman1985, yes, do it
<int256> eepberries: it shows the entire hdd as 'unallocated'
<popmadness> Incarus: Sorry.  Enter key fail.
<Incarus> popmadness, have you got x86 or x64?
<popmadness> Incarus: Sorry.  Enter key fail.
<Incarus> popmadness, i know
<SinPro> can I use the vmware at Ubuntu?
<eepberries> int256: gpart showed that? also, how many hard drives do you have? which have missing partitions?
<Incarus> SinPro, yes
<Incarus> SinPro, you can also use qemu
<SinPro> qemu?
<Am3ndment> puzanov: didnt work
<popmadness> Incarus: x86.  I can give you my phpsysinfo URL if need be.
<SinPro> I haven't herad about it
<Incarus> SinPro, yes, is quicker (if you use kqemu)
<eper3z> any1 have experience with "Big Desktop" and fglrx drivers?
<hitman1985> Incarus: wow it just threw an error
<int256> eepberries: the 250gb drive. i selected it..
<Incarus> popmadness, k
<eepberries> int256: was this using gparted or gpart?
<Incarus> hitman1985, tell me
<Incarus> hitman1985, or make a screenshot
<popmadness> Incarus: http://mypopmadness.com/phpsysinfo .
<int256> eepberries: gparted
 * SinPro slaps Incarus around a bit with a large trout
<eepberries> int256: i'm pretty sure that's a different program
<eepberries> int256: from what i'mm reading, gpart is the program for trying to recover lost partitions
<int256> eepberries: ok wait, i will install
<SinPro> Incarus, how do i get kqemu?
<hitman1985> Incarus: http://i44.tinypic.com/25k0eoi.png
<Incarus> popmadness, "ps -u root | grep xorg"
<eepberries> int256: i should let you know though that i've never actually used it, i only have experience with the program testdisk for windows xp
<Incarus> SinPro, if you want kqemu, you have to compile it
<SinPro> oh
<popmadness> Incarus: <blank>
<eepberries> have any of you ever recovered lost partitions using linux? if so please chime in
<Incarus> hitman1985, your ntfs is broken
<Incarus> popmadness, good
<SinPro> Incarus, Im such a newbie... how can i comile it ...
<Incarus> popmadness, adobes flash player or gansh?
<Incarus> SinPro, use vmware, its easier
<SinPro> ok
<hitman1985> Incarus: wow great, meaning ubuntus coders just cost me my family pics, :(
<int256> eepberries: i used apt-get to install gpart. how to use it ?
<SinPro> Incarus, kqemu can run directx?
<b1n42y> whatver you do dont interrupt gparted processes once youve clicked apply
<Incarus> hitman1985, no, you can rescue it
<popmadness> I've tried Adobe installed alone, gansh alone, both installed together.  Just Adobe right now.
<eepberries> int256: http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html
<eepberries> that page seems to have some good information on using it
<Incarus> SinPro, could be
<Incarus> hitman1985, wait a sec
<eepberries> int256: i've never used it myself, though i've done the same thing with a different program in windows xp
<Am3ndment> Now i dont get any errors in xorg.log file :/
<bkruse1> Hey guys, we just had to pull the drives out of a raid 1 server, and put them back in an hour later (after testing), however, they won't boot, and when we fdisk either one of the drives, the ext3 partition shows up as "Swap/Linux (146Gig)" Any idea? Anything we can do?
<Incarus> hitman1985, "sudo mkdir /media/Vista", "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Vista"
<Incarus> hitman1985, we can rescue your private things, but i think you have to reinstall vista
<hitman1985> Incarus: it says you must specify the filesystem
<Incarus> hitman1985, k , mom
<eepberries> Incarus: do you know anything about finding lost partitions using linux?
<b1n42y> bkruse1: fstab needs modifying by the sounds of it... dont know
<rdw200169> eepberries, you can use testdisk for that...
<eepberries> rdw200169: oh is that available on linux?
<rdw200169> eepberries, it'll seek out and find old partition tables
<rdw200169> eepberries, yup
<eepberries> oh okay
<eepberries> cool
<Incarus> hitman1985, "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/Vista"
<Incarus> eepberries, yes, use testdisk or something like that
<bkruse1> b1n42y: I appreciate it, but it won't even boot right now, so we have it in a PC with knoppix running, just trying to save the mysql database
<bkruse1> we just need the mysql database :/
<hitman1985> Incarus:  that where it says file system type ?
<rdw200169> eepberries, you *are* talking about finding partitions that have been deleted, right?
<Incarus> hitman1985, ?
<Incarus> hitman1985, try the command
<eepberries> rdw200169: not sure, it isn't my problem. i'm trying to help int256 figure out why some of his partitions are missing
<rdw200169> eepberries, not just hard to detect, like ext3 on windows
<eepberries> or if they're just gone
<hitman1985> Incarus: Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<hitman1985> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<hitman1985> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<hitman1985> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<rdw200169> eepberries, b/c parted will show everything, regardless of whether or not its mountable
<eper3z> some1 help me with this display issue plz!
<Incarus> hitman1985, shit, wait
<rdw200169> eepberries, same thing w/gparted, the gtk parted frontend
<eepberries> rdw200169: well he said gparted showed the hard drive as being unallocated
<Incarus> hitman1985, "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Vista"
<popmadness> Incarus: Switching back to gnash.
<Incarus> popmadness, i wouldnt do that, but you can try
<eepberries> rdw200169: would that be scanning for partitions that could be lost?
<int256> eepberries: scaning.
<hitman1985> Incarus: same thing
<Incarus> hitman1985, k
<Incarus> hitman1985, just a sec
<rdw200169> eepberries, no, go with testdisk.  it can also repair screwed up partition tables
<popmadness> Incarus: Fail either way.
<eepberries> rdw200169: alright well int256's using a program called gpart right now
<rdw200169> eepberries, int256 refer to the documentation here for help, this may do what you want: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<b1n42y> Incarus: do you think qemu is better than virtuabox and is kqemu for cpu capable emulation?
<tuntun> Hi, I am looking for an open-source app that can convert an .bin to a .iso. Does anyone know one?
<SinPro> there's 32bit and 64bit files, which one should I get?
<rdw200169> eepberries, yeah, but gparted said that it was 'unallocated' that's not very useful
<SinPro> My laptop is T9300
<eepberries> rdw200169: yeah if gpart doesn't find it (i don't know anything about this program) i'll have int256 installtestdisk
<eepberries> rdw200169: gpart, not gparted
<eepberries> i think they're different
<Seveas> !iso | tuntun
<ubottu> tuntun: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SinPro> there's 32bit and 64bit files, which one should I get? my laptop cpu is t9300
<aram> .
<Incarus> b1n42y, 1. yes, 2. yes
<rdw200169> eepberries, ah, testdisk and gpart do about the same thing... i prefer testdisk personally... (also int256 )
<bryhoyt> hi, have a USB drive problem in Intrepid. I plugin a drive, it shows up in Nautilus ("Places" sidebar). Then I unplug the device (after unmounting it) and the icon remains in "Places". When I plug it in again, a new icon appears. Each time I plug/unplug, another icon gets added. Furthermore, the folder in "/media" doesn't always disappear on unmount, so I can't rely on a consistent filename.
<int256> eepberries: estimated time to complete scan.
<eepberries> int256: what is it saying so far
<Incarus> hitman1985, ok. know error
<error404notfound> any help on: http://pastebin.com/m7886fa9
<bryhoyt> I've had it since hardy & possibly even before. It was working perfectly on intrepid till recently (it's not related to updates tho -- I haven't updated since installing 3 months ago, and updating today hasn't fix it).
<b1n42y> tuntun: bin2iso
<b1n42y> Incarus: ta
<SinPro> Incarus, I have a question
<plsd> SinPro, Depends :) Take a look in the ubuntu forums in the 64-bit forum, there you can read about the "problems" with 64-bit. If you use any programs that aren't available in 64-bit then go with 32, flash used to be problematic before but not anymore, I don't know if there's anything problematic now. I'm using 64. Choose whichever
<int256> eepberries: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121705/
<hitman1985> Incarus: so you know the error or your asking me ?
<tuntun> Seveas, b1n42y, thanks.
<bryhoyt> anyone experienced this USB bug & does anyone have ideas where to start investigating?
<eepberries> int256: that's looking great. are those the partitions you're missing?
<TIMM1337> hey how are yall
<Incarus> hitman1985, hm, boot the windows cd and boot into windows and enter in terminal "fixmbr", this should work
<SinPro> hmmmmmmm
<Am3ndment> im getting pretty hopeless :/
<Incarus> hitman1985, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/298169
<SinPro> plsd, 64 is faster than 32?
<TIMM1337> ive got a real big problem ... can someone help me?
<int256> eepberries: ya, but one remaining to show
<TIMM1337> ok ;)
<plsd> SinPro, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<eepberries> SinPro: that depends entirely on how well your apps were programmed
<Seveas> TIMM1337, not really. You haven't told us the problem so there's not much we can do :)
<Incarus> hitman1985, ok. forgett it, was wrong
<SinPro> hmm
<eepberries> int256: cool. is it finished scanning yet?
<int256> eepberries: no
<Incarus> hitman1985, install "testdisk" and start it
<hitman1985> Incarus: i m running the same crakc then he is talking about but dont think this has anything to do with it :)
<TIMM1337> xD ok .. so .. i installed ubuntu on my usb stick ... but now i cant boot myhard drive if the stick isnt connectet
<TIMM1337> it always boots the grup
<TIMM1337> that booting windows and its tells me "error"
<cooldduuudde> timm1337 even if pen drive is removed?
<Incarus> hitman1985, crack?
<eepberries> TIMM1337: you screwed up. how did you install it on the usb stick
<TIMM1337> no just when its removed
<Seveas> TIMM1337, boot from windows cd and run the fixmbr command. Then reinstall grub onto the usb stick
<hitman1985> Incarus: activator for vista ;) i am not paying the ms cartell :)
<Incarus> TIMM1337, dont do this
<rww> hitman1985: please don't discuss stuff like that in here.
<cooldduuudde> you installed grub on hdd while OS on pen drive timm1337
<Incarus> TIMM1337, install grub on the hd
<TIMM1337> my stick works perfect
<kizza> hi
<Incarus> hitman1985, k
<Incarus>  8-)
<TIMM1337> i just need to remove grub but how ^^
<eepberries> TIMM1337: that isn't the problem, your computer now looks for your usb drive for booting
<Seveas> Incarus, that won't work if /boot/grub is on the usb stick and he wants to boot without it
<TIMM1337> ok so i have to change the boot device?
<Incarus> hitman1985, install, testdisk on live linux and run
<hitman1985> Incarus: how ? all i see is a archive
<eepberries> TIMM1337: do you have only windows installed on your hard drive?
<Incarus> Seveas, ...
<TIMM1337> yes
<cooldduuudde> TIMM1337 you have 2 run windows recovery console or sumthing. but even without it i think it shud b possible 2 boot windows from grub
<Incarus> hitman1985, terminal (in linux live cd) and "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<eepberries> TIMM1337: well i dont know if it will mess up your usb linux installation or not, but doing what Seveas said will fix the windows problem
<TIMM1337> it doesnt even oopen grub cause error
<Incarus> Seveas, wrong, i think
<Seveas> Incarus, in case you don't know: grub is a 2-stage bootloader. Stage2 lives in /boot/grub and is needed for booting
<hitman1985> Incarus: couldnt find package
<SuperMoot> is it possible to use wget for --load-cookies file along with --http-user=user --http-password=pass , and have it login to two places (one with the cookie) and the other site with the user:pass ?
<Incarus> Seveas, yes, he have to install it on hd
<Seveas> eepberries, it will make the usb dongle unbootable, hence the 'then reinstall grub onto the usb drive' thing
<Seveas> Incarus, no, he needs grub not to touch his hd and use bios boot order to boot from usb
<TIMM1337> so kk thanks guys for your help im coming back when i fixed the prob
<TIMM1337> thanks very much
<TIMM1337> cyq
<eepberries> int256: still scanning?
<SuperMoot> oops
<SinPro> Ubuntu downloading takes an hour.
<Am3ndment> puzanov: you have any other ideas? Just installed again xserver and no help
<int256> eepberries: ya, still
<Incarus> Seveas, k , my mistake
<Incarus> SinPro, good to know
<SinPro> :)
<eepberries> int256: has it found all the partitions yet? if not, how many are missing?
<Incarus>  8-)
<int256> eepberries: not done yet. still 2 missing...
<Incarus> int256, where is a way to rescue lost partition taböes
<int256> Incarus: ya, i am also searching for that..
<eepberries> int256: okay, i guess let it keep running
<int256> Incarus: use gpart
<kizza> hi
<int256> eepberries: ok
<StyleSheep> halp: i am having trouble mounting a network device, smbclient works fine, but smbmount times out...
<kizza> any of u play wow
<SinPro> I've seen some articles about installation from USB stick, can i do that? If I can. how?
<Incarus> kizza, never say hi in an irc with 1327 users
<Seveas> !ot | kizza
<ubottu> kizza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Incarus> SinPro, no
<Incarus> SinPro, install wubi on ubuntu usb live and then install ubuntu
<Am3ndment> Anyone? Booted today and i cant start X, first got error with "No screen" even tho, xorg had entry for screen section. Then tried X -config /root/xorg.new with no help. And while ago just reinstalled xserver with no hel
<chris4585> someone else asked a question, could someone answer for me? <Haela> ok so IF i want to listen to my itunes music...does the linux itunes play my music that i have
<Seveas> Sindacious, you can :) No need to use wubi at all
<Seveas> SinPro*
<hitman1985> Incarus: i dont see me running this stuff all tonight its 2 am here
<chris4585> I'd just like to know if any linux media players can play itunes music?
<Incarus> hitman1985, oh, we got 9 am in germany
<kizza> how do i upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to the lastest
<StyleSheep> can anybody help me please with a problem regarding smbmount???
<DMZ_> is there a backtrack channel?
<hitman1985> Incarus: haha mach kein joke :)
<Seveas> !usb | SinPro
<SinPro> how?
<ubottu> SinPro: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Incarus> hitman1985		, was?
<Seveas> you want the first link
<hitman1985> Incarus:  not funny,
<Seveas> !upgrade | kizza
<ubottu> kizza: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Incarus> hitman1985, you can speak german?
<int256> eepberries: TATA...
<eepberries> kizza: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hitman1985> Incarus: i am german :)
<eepberries> int256: all found?
<Incarus> hitman1985, k, privat chat
<int256> eepberries: means bye...
<Seveas> !upgrading =~ s/$/ - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading/
<Am3ndment> Anyone
<eepberries> int256: so you fixed them?
<kizza> ty
<StyleSheep> where can i get help regarding smbmount problems?
<lwizardl> hi
<int256> eepberries: ya ya. all gone...
<eepberries> int256: nice. congrats
<eepberries> int256: oh wait
<Orochium> YES
<Orochium> awesome
<eepberries> int256: you found them all, or they're all gone
<Orochium> 8.04 server is installing
<Seveas> StyleSheep, not entirely sure if smbmount is still 'the right way'. Try 'mount -t cifs'
<Orochium> it was just 8.10 server thats screwed up
 * Orochium does an awesome dance
<glitsj16> Am3ndment: anything usefull in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to start debugging your issue ? Look for lines starting with (EE) for errors ..
<int256> eepberries: all gone... i am restarting. see you soon. if any partition remains..
<StyleSheep> Seveas, i tried both, but with the same result
<Meshezabeel> is ubuntu 9.04 slated to come out April 30th. Or, is there a set date before that that it will come out on?
<eepberries> int256: what happened? didn't the scan find some of the partitions?
<int256> eepberries: any way thanks. i will not forgot you...
<StyleSheep> Seveas, if i navigate with nautilus i can access the share, but i cant mount it
<lwizardl> anyone here ever setup a PXE linux distro install server
<Seveas> StyleSheep, any errors, or is it hanging or timing out?
<eepberries> int256: before giving up, you should try testdisk
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: no errors.
<int256> eepberries: its still going on. i started it aging now only the first drive is showning.
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: only warning is that there is some font missing
<int256> eepberries: ok. wait
<StyleSheep> Seveas, just hanging and timing out...
<eepberries> int256: try stopping that and trying testdisk
<SinPro> ???????????
<int256> eepberries: installing it..
<Seveas> StyleSheep, any useful logentries in dmesg or on the windows box? Maybe it's refusing multiple simultaneous connections?
<arturgam3r> hello. i have problem with gdm. i've removed it and now i use the console to login. but now i have not any rights (cant mount, use network...)
<Orochium> WHo would I talk to about why the ide_generic module is missing from Ubuntu Server 8.10...was that intentional?
<Incarus> arturgam3r, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<kizza> whats the highest ubuntu update out
<kizza> is it 8.10
<Orochium> stable or ?
<Seveas> kizza, 8.10
<Orochium> 8.10 is stable yeah
<kizza> ohh ty
<VADiUM> stupid cock suckers, why cant i set a specific ip for my fuckin network adapter to be used on boot
<glitsj16> Am3ndment: yep, that's a pretty regular font warning, that wouldn't be causing serious issues though .. not sure i follwed all your remarks here, could you summarize what is happening exactly ?
<Orochium> but I just tried to install it on an old netfinity and found out all the generic ide modules = don't exist on the distro
<Seveas> !ops | VADiUM
<ubottu> VADiUM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Orochium> so it was screwing with anything IDE on the system
<Seveas> tx Myrtti
<kizza> im having trouble with the speail effects on ubuntu like the cube it dosnt work
<Myrtti> Seveas: np, sweetie
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: basically X just doesnt start. I cant remember doing any changes yesterday. So far i have tried to reinstall xserver and X -config /root/xorg.conf with no help
<dust_t> hi i am using ubuntu server 8.04 . I changed the hostname by adding it to /etc/hostname and reloaded postfix. Now when I do telnet localhost 25 it still shows the older hostname
<kizza> or any other effects
<Myrtti> dust_t: did you change it to /etc/hosts as well?
<arturgam3r> Incarus, ??
<Seveas> dust_t, look im /etc/postfix/main.cf as well
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: Before backtrace latest log is for "Loading extension XFree86-DRI"
<dust_t> Myrtti, yes
<Incarus> arturgam3r, ?
<Seveas> dust_t, and you might need to restart postfix instead of reload
<eepberries> int256: have you installed testdisk?
<int256> eepberries: using it now
<eepberries> int256: are you following the step by step guide/
<Incarus> arturgam3r, repair your system, its a bug, your system is missing a package
<kizza> can someone help me with my ubuntu effects they dont work
<int256> eepberries: ya.
<eepberries> int256: okay
<Incarus> arturgam3r, try to set you in sudoers or something
 * int256 will be back in 5min
<dust_t> Seveas, its the older one here. Should I run the dpkg-reconfigure command or change it manually ?
<glitsj16> Am3ndment: thanks, looks odd, can't say i can come up with anything usefull straight off. What errors do you get when you try to run startx from terminal ?
<Seveas> dust_t, manually
<dust_t> Seveas, works :)
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: Nothing, it just says "Starting X server   [OK]" :/
<eper3z> hey guys how can i make my computer initiate this commands, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart, upon boot?
<Seveas> eper3z, why would you do that? Samba starts fresh at boot, surely there's no need to restart it right away?
<bohemian_> anyone has an idea to make nvidia fx5500 work properly with userful multiplier?
<eper3z> my network doesnt pickup the folder unless its restarted
<Am3ndment> "Gnome server" even ^
<eper3z> im trying to access files froma windows computer
<Seveas> eper3z, for that you don't need a samba server running at all
<kizza> help
<Incarus> kizza, ?
<eepberries> kizza: what's up
<eper3z> well that was the only way i was able to navigate, im a newb
<Seveas> eper3z, are you accessing the windows machine by name or by ip?
<kizza> my effects for ubuntu dont work like the cube
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: i got a hint from other channel. Latest driver update messed up someone else, how can i get older driver release?
<dust_t> How do I test that it is setup properly for sending emails ?
<eper3z> by name
<StyleSheep> Seveas, [ 4357.748382]  CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation
<StyleSheep> [ 4357.748427]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -110
<b1n42y> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<eepberries> kizza: do you have compiz installed
<StyleSheep> Seveas, mount error 110 = Connection timed out
<kizza> wats that
<Incarus> kizza, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<eepberries> kizza: is this what you're talking about? http://shikai.shadowraith.com/images/xgl-compiz.jpg
<StyleSheep> but i've connected a windows box to the share, so maybe its the other thingy you mentioned
<eper3z> i access the folder by name!
<eper3z> Seveas
<Seveas> eper3z, might be nmbd starting too early
<Seveas> hang on
<eper3z> ahh
<eper3z> cool
<vicmen> Is php 5.2.8 available for ubuntu 8.04?
<kizza> yeah
<eepberries> kizza: yeah to what
<glitsj16> Am3ndment: i'd try looking in bugs.launchpad.net to check if something of a fix is available
<kizza> thats wat im trying to do how do u do it
<eepberries> kizza: you have to install compiz
<kizza> were from
<StyleSheep> Seveas, but even if i unmount the share on the windows box i cannot mount it...
<Seveas> eper3z, run this: echo /etc/init.d/samba restart | sudo tee /etc/network/if-up.d/samba && sudo chmod +x /etc/network/if-up.d/samba
<kizza> or how
<error404notfound> anybody here using ssmtp?
<eepberries> kizza: you can probably get it using apt-get
<Incarus> kizza, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Seveas> eper3z, that creates a small script that restarts samba when your network is up
<int256> eepberries: yes it shows all partitions
<int256> eepberries: now what ?.
<Seveas> !anyone | error404notfound
<eepberries> int256: great, now use testdisk to save that
<ubottu> error404notfound: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eepberries> int256: it should tell you how to do that in the guie
<Am3ndment> glitsj16: thanks
<hateball> Is there a way to "invert" ping replies? Make it show dropped packets instead of the ones that go through
<int256> eepberries: how to save it ?
<eepberries> *guide
<quibbler> vicmen: no 5.24
<eepberries> int256: hang on
<Seveas> hateball, try mtr. It'll display questionmarks for things not received
<kizza> it said yes to glxinfo | grep direct
<Incarus> kizza, thats good
<Incarus> kizza, install compiz
<eepberries> Incarus: kizza wants compiz
<Seveas> hateball, when mtr starts, hit d a few times until it shows rows of dots
<Incarus> eepberries, know
<eepberries> yeah
<eepberries> int256: select write
<kizza> how
<Incarus> kizza, are you under gnome or kde?
<error404notfound> I have followed http://www.linux.com/feature/132006 and used mailhub as smtp.nayatel.com and when I try to send email  get "Feb 23 13:15:16 nextcube sSMTP[4638]: Unable to locate , Feb 23 13:15:16 nextcube sSMTP[4638]: Cannot open :25"
<hateball> Seveas: oh, neat. cheers :D
<kizza> im sort of new
<eepberries> int256: actually wait
<kizza> how do i find out
<MrGoodkat_> is there a command to clear ram?
<Incarus> kizza, have you got a panel on the top of the screen?
<kizza> yes\
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, yes, you can wipe your ram
<Incarus> kizza, k, so you are under gnome or xfce
<eper3z> Seveas, thanks!
<Incarus> kizza, you dont need compiz for effects in gnome
<eepberries> int256: yeah, you should be able to write it now
<eepberries> int256: have you done that?
<int256> eepberries: selected deeper search..pls wait..
<kizza> kk
<eepberries> int256: was there a missing partition?
<kizza> kk well how do i do it
<MrGoodkat_> Incarus, how do i do it?
<theCarpenter> i want to setup my laptop as a portable wireless router with internet-sharing. however, my builtin wifi device can't do iwconfig mode master.
<theCarpenter> question 1- even if it could, could i set it up as a wireless router and use it as im using it right now (a regular wifi adapter) at the same time?
<theCarpenter> question 2 - are there any drivers or anything i could install specially to enable setting iwconfig mode master? or is there some way of doing it that doesn't require that setting?
<eper3z> brb going to test it, seveas!
<int256> eepberries: yes just one..
<eepberries> int256: ah
<kizza> is there a hotkey
<eepberries> kizza: do you know how to use the terminal
<kizza> yes
<kizza> sort of
<Incarus> kizza, no, you have to activate desktop effects
<error404notfound> when I try to send email from another server using smtp.nayatel.com as relayhost, it works fine, but from here I get "send-mail: RCPT TO:<user@gmail.com> (550 5.7.1 <user@gmail.com>... Relaying denied)"
<bohemian_> >	anyone has an idea to make nvidia fx5500 work properly with userful multiplier?
<bohemian_> >	i am using driver 173.14.12
<eepberries> enter in sudo apt-get install compiz
<kizza> kk
<bohemian_> and nvidia config tool 177.78
<dust_t> Right now postfix is denying relay for any email id except the local ones. How do I enable this ? And also not make it an open relay
<dash84> i just got kicked out of ubuntu-offtopic
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, dont know, search in google "ubuntu ram wipe"
<dash84> :[
<MrGoodkat_> <Incarus> kizza, no, you have to activate desktop effects <-- arent the desktop effects compiz based?
<eepberries> MrGoodkat_: yeah i think so
<eepberries> at least the one kizza wants anyway
<MrGoodkat_> i just thought, couz he said you dont need compiz for desktop effects
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, no, gnome got his own effect windows manager
<eepberries> Incarus: does gnome have that 3d box effect though
<Incarus> eepberries, i think so
<MrGoodkat_> compiz is already pre-installed since gutsy or intrepid, im not sure, thats what you control via the desktop effects panel
<kizza> i went to system / appearance/ visual effects and clicked it but it said cant be enabled
<Incarus> kizza, your graca is not compatible
<MrGoodkat_> <kizza> i went to system / appearance/ visual effects and clicked it but it said cant be enabled <-- why cant it be enabled, most likely a problem with your graphic driver
<kizza> well that suks
<kizza> can i fix it
<eepberries> on the other hand, is there any way to completely disable gnome desktop effects? i tried, but it still does that annoying shrink to the taskbar thing, except it only shows the window border instead of the window picture. i'd like to completely remove that effect
<Incarus> eepberries, yes, gconf
<Incarus> eepberries, search in google
<eepberries> alright
<Incarus> kizza, yes
<b1n42y> can anyone tell me if its possible to run kde 3.5.* instead of 4.2 and how
<kizza> how
<Incarus> kizza, its difficult
<lwizardl> anyone here ever configured a PXE server to do network OS installs?
<kizza> im ready to do it
<MrGoodkat_> eepberries, yes, system - preferences - appearance - visual effects - none
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, wrong
<glitsj16> kizza: perhaps starting with a script called compiz-check is worthwile, look at http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check for more info
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, where are standard effects, you cant deactive with that
<MatBoy> mhh, my 8.04 install just shutsdown when I boot it and get my login screen :S
<MatBoy> just @ once
<MrGoodkat_> <Incarus> MrGoodkat_, where are standard effects, you cant deactive with that <--- what standard effects, im sure i dont have any effects
<mandar> how to create dial up connection for cable net in ubuntu 8.1
<StyleSheep> how can i find out the ip adress of a local server when i have a hostname?
<MatBoy> StyleSheep: ifconfig ?
<eepberries> MrGoodkat_: the windows will still do that annoying shrink into the taskbar thing, except it will just show an outline of the window
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, under gnome are some effects, like minimizing
<eepberries> pretty stupid if you ask me
<MrGoodkat_> StyleSheep, ping hostname, should give back ip too
<Incarus> eepberries, yes, moment
<MatBoy> annoying... can't use my pc anymore :D
<StyleSheep> MrGoodkat_, ping: unknown host
<luddite> g'day all - i have 2 problems. First one first. i backed up my laptop with clonezilla - now i am going to instasll xp onto the laptop then put the clonezilla partition onto it. XP was never on the laptop before but i need it for flash cs
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to make the text on the icons on desktop, readable on both light AND dark backgrounds?
<StyleSheep> MrGoodkat_, but i can use smbclient with that hostname
<StyleSheep> o_O
<dust_t> how do i ensure that my mail server is not an open relay?
<eepberries> MatBoy: are you sure your hardware isn't busted?
<Incarus> eepberries, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152251
<Scix> sorry off topic, but how can i disable all those "user joined" and "user quit" messages in xChat?
<Daft_Punk> Scix, that is not off topic
<mandar> does any one know.. how to create dial up connection for cable net in ubuntu 8.1
<Incarus> mandar, yes
<Incarus> mandar, try it yourself, its easy
<Incarus> eepberries, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152251
<kizza> this is wat it said Gathering information about your system...
<kizza>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
<kizza>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
<kizza>  Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)
<kizza>  Driver in use:         radeon
<kizza>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
<kizza> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
<kizza>  Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
<kizza>  Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
<eepberries> Incarus: thanks, i accidentally hit close window instead of copy link :)
<kizza>  Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
<mandar> actually i am new to ubuntu. so can u please help??
<kizza>  Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
<kizza>  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]
<Incarus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kizza> There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
<kizza>  Error: Laptop using radeon driver.
<kizza> Would you like to know more? (Y/n) y
<kizza>  It has been detected, that you are running a laptop with an ATI chip.
<kizza>  The radeon driver supports Compiz out-of-the-box but because of a nasty bug
<Incarus> eepberries, k
<MrGoodkat_> ahh eepberries i know what you mean
<Daft_Punk> STOP FLOODING
<kizza>  in the driver that causes X to freeze on some cards, this particular
<kizza>  combination had to be blacklisted in Ubuntu "Hardy Heron".
<Incarus> kizza
<kizza>  In case you already used Compiz successfully on Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), it is
<kizza>  safe to skip the blacklist.
<Incarus> kizza, stop it
<kizza> Do you want to skip blacklist checks by Compiz? (y/N)
<kizza> yeah
<vicmen> what is the correct way to instll mcrypt on Ubuntu 8.04?
<kizza> sorry
<Incarus> !paste
<MrGoodkat_> eepberries, you can disable that in gconf-editor, app-global-panel and then smth with effects
<Daft_Punk> !pastbin | kizza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<eepberries> MrGoodkat_: okay
<Daft_Punk> !pastebin | kizza
<ubottu> kizza: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<saadi559596> how to configure sane for my scanner?
<Incarus> MrGoodkat_, i did tell him
<MrGoodkat_> sorry then Incarus
<Incarus> np
<MrGoodkat_> wasnt reading every line
<kizza> There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
<kizza>  Error: Laptop using radeon driver.
<Incarus> vicmen, "sudo apt-get install mcrypt"
<vicmen> thanks lncarus, same for curl?
<Incarus> kizza, yes, not compatible
<kizza> so dose that mean i cant use effects
<MatBoy> woei !
<saadi559596> how to configure sane with my scanner can anyone help me out please
<Incarus> vicmen, dont know, try it
<MatBoy> removing a broken nut fixes it
<kizza> so i cant use them
<eepberries> int256: how's the scan going
<Incarus> kizza, no, but forgett the effects
<kizza> ty bye
<Incarus> saadi559596, check scanner driver first
<Amendment> glitsj16, I got it working, removed xorg.conf and booted
<saadi559596> how to do that incarus
<Incarus> saadi559596, google your scanner
<CJari> hi
<Incarus> CJari, never say hi in an irc with 1337 users
<Scix> It there a way to distribute the NM settings to multiple computers? I have like 120 computers wjo is supposed to be able to use 5 different networks, without user interferense
<Daft_Punk> CJari, hi
<CJari> im trying the new make usb startup stick feature, but im unable to boot from the usb.. i know the mother board supports booting from usb
<Incarus> Scix, nm?
<dannz> join #gentoo
<dannz> oops
<Incarus> CJari, have you got the latest bios version?
<CJari> lotsa users
<Incarus> dannz, /
<prezes_> ubuntu.pl
<CJari> well, Incarus it has booted other usb linuxes....
<Incarus> CJari, k
<Incarus> CJari, check usb mbr
<CJari> so would there be ddifference?
<Scix> Incarus, NetowrkManager
<glitsj16> Amendment: great, one less thing :)
<CJari> ok so maybe the linux installer failed to set that? =/
<Amendment> glitsj16, true, thanks for your help. Is there any cons for running without xorg.conf?
<CJari> or is it supposed to be done manuall?
<djshotglass> nice random question for the largest chan, anyone used quicktax? :P
<Incarus> CJari, could be, or checksum the iso
<CJari> or is it all automatic...?
<Incarus> automatic
<CJari> alright.. thats i thought.. maybe there was error
<glitsj16> Amendment: not really no, the new Xorg uses a lot less config settings to be able to 'hotplug' any chnages in your hardware setup
<Amendment> Great :)
<Incarus> Amendment, the xsever automatically replacer your xorg
<Amendment> Now that i have this fixed, next i need to get better OpenGL support my graphics driver so i can mess it up again :D
<CJari> thank u bye
<Incarus> CJari, np
<Incarus> Amendment, "glxdemo"
<Incarus> Amendment, "glxgears"
<kraut> moin
<Amendment> glxgears gives about ~615 fps :/
<Incarus> Amendment, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<djshotglass> INTUIT.TURBOTAX.PREMIER.2008-EDGEISO
<djshotglass> :)
<djshotglass> pz
<Amendment> Rendering is on
<Incarus> Amendment, and paste your xorg.0.log
<Amendment> Incarus, http://pastebin.com/m3a1180b3
<Incarus> Amendment, line 215, 286
<jacks_> I am looking for a command line tool that will let me connect to ports on an integrated system. Any suggestions?
<Incarus> Amendment, vesa must exist!
<Incarus> Amendment, 343-378
<Incarus> Amendment, update your system
<Orochium> question
<Orochium> not sure if anyone knows this or not
<Orochium> if I have a domain, thats hosted remotely
<sujr> hi! what is ubuntu using /dev/dsp for audio input and output or output has i different device name?
<Incarus> Orochium, ask in one line
<Orochium> then set up a dyndns service, say like...http://home.demonpop.com <-- that, can the Dyndns service use that name to jump to my home server?
<Amendment> Incarus, you mean... what
<sujr> hi! is ubuntu using /dev/dsp for audio input and output or output has i different device name?*
<Orochium> Sorry Inca, essentially, can I use a sub-domain of a domain I already own to DynDNS to my home server
<Incarus> Amendment, "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<|HSO|SadiQ> can I access my music if I have it in another user's home dir on my system???
<eepberries> int256: you there?
<Incarus> |HSO|SadiQ, yes, but read only
<|HSO|SadiQ> rean only is what I want Incarus
<|HSO|SadiQ> read*
<Incarus> |HSO|SadiQ, works
<|HSO|SadiQ> ok...ty :)
<Amendment> Incarus, nothing updated
<Incarus> Amendment, "driinfo"
<Incarus> Amendment, "xdriinfo"
<Incarus> sry
<Incarus>  8-)
<Amendment> jouko@jouko-laptop:~$ driinfo
<Amendment> bash: driinfo: command not found
<Amendment> jouko@jouko-laptop:~$ xdriinfo
<Amendment> Screen 0: i915
<Amendment> jouko@jouko-laptop:~$
<Incarus> Amendment, k, you got direct rendering and it should work, but you've only the speed of software rendering
<Incarus> Amendment, (II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled
<Rioting_pacifist> nothing will run this morning, last thing i did was install some tools and run prelink, (but ive run prelink -ua since) yet just about everything is segfaulting on me
<Amendment> is there way to fix it?
<Incarus> Amendment, seems to be a bug, you can search it
<Incarus> Rioting_pacifist, restart xserver
<Incarus> Rioting_pacifist, strg+alt+backspace
<dichtbijzee> which channel for jaunty testing (dual screen problems)? tia
<quibbler> dichtbijzee: #ubuntu+1
<dichtbijzee> quibbler, kthnx
<Futurama140> Hey could someone help me install drivers for my video? its an integrated intell video
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: can you give the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<Futurama140> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Futurama140> \
<ActionParsnip> cool, gimme a sec
<crdlb> Futurama140: the only driver for that GPU is already installed and provides full functionality
<Tyrath> does anyone know how to get winetools working with the latest version of wine?]
<eepberries> does su not work in ubuntu for switching to another user? i know you can't use it switch to root, but does it not work at all for any account?
<g33k_gir1> how do I give a user permission to alter files in a directory?
<g33k_gir1> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Incarus> Tyrath, try apt-get install
<Incarus> eepberries, try sudo --help
<Incarus> g33k_gir1, sudo chmod
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: seems to use the i810 driver which is part of a standard install
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729735
<gogeraver> go
<Amendment> Incarus, could you please provide me some keywords
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: add te winehq repo and then upgrade, then sudo apt-get install winetools
<eepberries> isn't the only point of sudo to do a command as root though?
<ActionParsnip> hi g33k_gir1
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: correct
<Incarus> Amendment, "ubuntu intel rendering direct fps"
<eremite> Hey guys, I've got no audio in my browser, out of the blue.  It was working 5 minutes ago but now its dead.  I get sound from music players etc, still.  This is the third time its happened.  Nothing new has been installed to make this happen, to my knowledge.  Im on Ubuntu Wubi.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: it promotes your access for a single command
<Amendment> Thank you
<eepberries> so, if i wanted to switch to another user in a termain window, is that possible? it doesn't seem like su is usable at all
<Incarus> eepberries, "login"
<ActionParsnip> eremite: what if you restart your browser?
<Incarus> Amendment, and slow
<eremite> No, retsarting browser does not work.  Only restarting the PC.
<ActionParsnip> eremite: i'd restart your pc, next time it dies and as soon as it dies run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> eremite: you could also try restarting hal / alsa / pulse
<Futurama140> glxinfo | grep rendering is telling me that its turned off and it cant turn on cause my drivers suck, how do i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you need to edit your xorg.conf (gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<eremite> Thanks for the advice.  Ive taken notes.  L8r.
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: to make the system use the driver
<Incarus> Amendment, paste "glxinfo"
<KazaLite> hi all
<Futurama140> yes
<Amendment> Incarus, http://pastebin.com/d61f354b7
<KazaLite> i m going to install ubuntu....i selected option to install and it took me to busybox builtin shell
<KazaLite> now what to do?
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check your cd for defects?
<KazaLite> i just downloaded it and burnt it on a cd:(
<Incarus> Amendment, your graca driver is not full compatible, so the fps under glxgears is normal
<KazaLite> how to check md5?
<Amendment> damn... :(
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: go check the iso you downloaded, the first boot screen on the cd also has a verification part
<Futurama140> actionparsnip: i am editing the xorg.conf, how do i turn DRI on?
<KazaLite> oka
<Incarus> Amendment, yes
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: verification is ESSENTIAL. TCP is very good at making sure stuff is ok but in now way is it flawless and files can become damaged in transport
<Amendment> Incarus, is there anything with what i could increase performance?
<louq> hi
<Incarus> Amendment, no, you could programm your own driver
<louq> how can i disable services running in the background which i do not need?
<Amendment> ooor not :) Thanks for your help
<Incarus> Amendment, np, look at line 66-113
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml
<KazaLite> cool
<quibbler> louq: system-administration-services uncheck what you do'nt want
<Incarus> Amendment, you can also try to manually update your graca driver
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: that xorg.conf I gave you in the first link should be fairly complete you just need to copy the majority of the video card, monitor and screen sections
<eepberries> is there some reason "sudo -i -u username" doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you will be wrestling that file til you get an acceptible display
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me why a ftp server on a linux box wouldnt allow a user to upload files to a folder called public_html for that user
<quibbler> louq: be careful
<Incarus> eepberries, no
<Incarus> eepberries, update your system
<Incarus> eepberries, where was a "sudo" update
<eepberries> Incarus: oh wow, nevermind. it actually did work, it just displayed the "to run a command as adminstrator bla bla" message anyway
<louq> quibbler: i realized that the ubuntu gnome is much more slower than the debian gnome, so maybe there are to many services running
<Incarus> eepberries, k
<Milkeh> I accidently changed the icon on my rubbish bin, how do I change it back?
<Incarus> NativeAngels, 1. maybe iptables 2. change permission to 777
<NativeAngels> how do i change permision
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: i've not seen -u but its intruiging.
<KazaLite> it again took me to shell of buildroot after 20seconds
<quibbler> louq: that is true...just make sure you don't stop things you need ...if in doubt do research
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: chmod and chown
<Incarus> NativeAngels, "sudo chmod 777 file"
<Incarus> NativeAngels, be carefullw ith that
<eepberries> ActionParsnip: yeah, it doesn't really make sense, but i guess they had to replace su somehow
<louq> quibbler: you hink it is also because of some services?
<Amendment> How about enabling vesa? Is there way?
<louq> *think
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: sudo -i   instead of sudo su
<Amendment> and what are these MESA drivers?
<akahige1> all of a sudden, I have a weird audio problem... sonata started playing everything through my headphones which are only set for skype chat. all other audio/video apps play through the speakers and everything through pulse. anybody got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: sudo -i configures the environment correctly
<eepberries> ActionParsnip: right, that's what i'm doing
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: good lad
<vicmen> Does ubuntu create an apache user?
<Incarus> Amendment, vesa couldnt rendering direct, so your system will become slow
<quibbler> louq: true i had for example bluethooth on which i turned off because i don't have bluethooth devices
<vicmen> or rather apache httpd service create an apache user and apache group or is called something else
<magnetron> akahige1→ install the 'pavucontrol' package and use it to move the apps between your sound devices
<Incarus> Amendment, and mesa drivers are software rendering
<Amendment> no victory there :D
<Incarus> Amendment, yes, shit
<eepberries> vicmen: yeah, it does something like that
<ActionParsnip> !apache | vicmen
<ubottu> vicmen: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NativeAngels> Incarus would that only allow that user to access that folder
<NativeAngels> its a folder not a file Incarus
<Myrtti> !language | Incarus
<ubottu> Incarus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KazaLite> i tested Cd but it automatically entered into buildroot shell after say 20-30seconds
<Incarus> NativeAngels, 777 means sytsem wide reading
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: test your iso
<NativeAngels> ok
<Incarus> Myrtti, ...
<KazaLite> how can i test that?
<Myrtti> Incarus: yes?
<vicmen> apache is not recognized as a user on my ubuntu 8.04 installation
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | KazaLite
<ubottu> KazaLite: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Incarus> Myrtti, you're an american?
<vicmen> how do I list all users of a system
<akahige1> magnetron: pavucontrol? is that anything like the pulse audio prefs util?
<eepberries> vicmen: it probably isn't called apache
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: why do you think there are md5sum files next to linux iso files?
<quibbler> louq: this may interest you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<eepberries> by default i think the user's name is something like "www-data"
<eepberries> not terribly sure though, it's been a while
<vicmen> likely, ive seen that
<rww> vicmen: cat /etc/password"
<magnetron> akahige1→ yeah, but it got more options
<vicmen> that sounds right eepberries
<Myrtti> Incarus: no? since when has the desire of have this channel to be family friendly, approachable by all cultures been something that would require me to be an American? it's the channel policy.
<rww> vicmen: eek. "cat /etc/passwd" should work, but it's a little messy.
<KazaLite> errr...its busybox shell....sorry for repeatedly saying buildroot by mistake
<ActionParsnip> its /etc/passwd
<yogi_> anybody know why ubuntu wont recognise my graphics card?  there are only two resolution options available. 800*600, etc.  is there any easy way too get this sorted... otherwise ubuntu gets the boot... because i';ve being trying for the last few days without any luck... any help??
<ActionParsnip> rww: could grep :D
<rww> ActionParsnip: I know. I hit Enter by mistake >.>
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Incarus> yogi_, activate vesa drivers
<eepberries> vicmen: also i think you can change the user in httpd.conf or one of those other config files if you want to
<louq> quibbler: but does this also speed up the system after booting?
<yogi_> tried that
<yogi_> no luck
<Incarus> yogi_, which graca?
<akahige1> magnetron: according to synaptic, it's installed, so I need to figure out how to fire it up.  does this actually explain why this started happening in the first place, though?
<yogi_> 8.10
<Incarus> yogi_, no, graphic card
 * ActionParsnip is hating his VMs today
<quibbler> louq: a little for me but not significantly
<Milkeh> if I accidently change an icon, how do I change it back
<yogi_> its an intel celeron processor
<ActionParsnip> !icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<yogi_> i think the graphics card is embedded... ie. intel
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-302549.html
<magnetron> akahige1→ if you don't see any icon for it, just hit alt+f2 and type "pavucontrol" <enter>
<Incarus> yogi_, i think you have to install the drivers by your own, but i have to go now
<Futurama140> i do not have a /etc/make.conf file, how do i fix that?
<yogi_> what you mean?
<yogi_> what driveers?
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you make one, are you using gentoo?
<Incarus> yogi_, ask somebody else
<Futurama140> i dont know
<Incarus> ciao
<yogi_> thanks
<hardaysknight> does anyone know how to fix my alsamixer settings? everytime i reboot i goes to zero. i cant remember how to save the settings
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: gentoo is an operating system like Windows or Ubuntu
<Futurama140> oh, no im using ubuntu
<eepberries> yogi_: what intel chip is it specifically
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: then why do you need a /etc/make.conf file?
<yogi_> processor = d220
<yogi_> how do i find out?
<Futurama140> to configure to make room for xorg
<akahige1> magnetron: that's totally cool.  worked just like you said. thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you have xorg, its a package from the repositorys
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, that wont work because I've made the icon custom
<NativeAngels> how do you check the permisions on a folder then ?
<eepberries> yogi_: try installing xserver-sorg-video-intel
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, I've actually gone to properties and changed it
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: then simply undo what you did
<eepberries> don't blame me if your computer blows up though
<yogi_> it is already installed
<Futurama140> ok.ok so how do i configure xorg to use DRI?
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: just set it to something else
<eepberries> hmm
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, but I want it as the default rubish bin icon :(
<yogi_> through the synaptic package manager
<ubd> how can i write a script to ping an address regularly and when there is response execute a command?
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: its in that guide I gave you, you add a few lines to xorg.conf and it does it
<vicmen> after toying around with a CentOS box and learning some chops, i decided to jump on an Ubuntu thinking it was goint to be easy after learning a few things on CentOS and I have to say I find all of this ubelievably frustrating.
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: try: sudo find / -name *.png | grep -i trash
<magnetron> akahige1→ cheers
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: failing that try *.xpm
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: sudo just gets rid of some errors that pop up about access violations
<eepberries> wait yogi_ what is the name of the intel chip
<Flannel> vicmen: Did you have a question we could help you with today?
<yogi_> not sure
<shear> how do i check if a user is a member of a group? I'm having problems writing to /var/www, which is owned by www-data
<bohemian_> hi
<Flannel> shear: `groups username` will list the groups that user is in.
<vicmen> Flannel this actually has been the most helpfull forum Ive been in years
<shear> Flannel, TY
<hardaysknight> does anyone know how to fix my alsamixer settings? everytime i reboot i goes to zero. i cant remember how to save the settings
<eepberries> yogi_: find out by looking up your computer's specs. is this a laptop?
<NativeAngels> sounds like you have the same problem as me sheer
<shear> well, that both helped, and made my problem stranger.
<Futurama140> actionparsnip: that guide tells me how to install any driver but the one i have, intel.
<yogi_> intel celeron processor
<yogi_> ya its a laptop
<eepberries> yogi_: what brand / model
<Flannel> shear: If you're in the group (and just added yourself) you'll need to log in again for it to take effect
<Rioting_pacifist> "segfault at 7fc7da63600c rip 3000009a1a rsp 7fff67077950 error 4" < does that mean much
<bohemian_> after i updated my driver from 173 to 177 i get an error that says "You do not appear to be using NVIDIA X Driver." when I open nvidia settings
<bohemian_> also the second monitor just flickers
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729735
<shear> Flannel, I've logged in and out a few times since changing the group membership
<yogi_> asus
<Rioting_pacifist> i get that when i run nearly anything, only konversation & konsole run ok
<bohemian_> what should be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you need to edit the xorg.conf file to look like that one somewhat
<yogi_> 15.4 wxga laptop
<NativeAngels> have you got a ftp serve working shear
<yogi_> intel d220 cpu
<shear> hopefully, but i havn't checked yet
<eepberries> yogi_: actually, are you sure the graphics card isn't recognized? what are you basing that on?
<bohemian_> anyone?
<Kinshuk> hey
<Kinshuk> where do the font files go in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !font | Kinshuk
<ubottu> Kinshuk: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<yogi_> cant change the resolution
<Kinshuk> ubottu thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<yogi_> its stuck on 800*600
<eepberries> yogi_: how have you tried changing it, only throught he gui?
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: have you installed video drivers?
<shear> NativeAngels, it looks like the ftp server is working
<eepberries> ActionParsnip: yogi_'s using an intel graphics chip, they should already be installed by default
<yogi_> i'm a bit new to  ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: but they wont be autoconfigured in xorg.conf
<NativeAngels> ok
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: the driver files are sat on the system but are not being used by the system
<yogi_> so ya i think i have tried to use the drivers through the package manager
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: can you give the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<bohemian_> anyone can help with my xorg  problem with nvidia?
<yogi_> how do i kick start them?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: can you give the output of lspci | grep VGA
<Futurama140> so how do i turn on DRI with Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller?
<NativeAngels> ive been trying to upload files to a public_html folder for a user shear but getting permissions error
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: give me the output of that command
<yogi_> ok
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: how do i get that? what command?
<yogi_> just let me boot up
<eepberries> ActionParsnip: what is that command supposed to do anyway
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: run the command, i can help, if you dont, i can't help
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: what can we see this?
<yogi_> hold on
<b1n42y> by the way if anyone is interested in running kde 3.5.+ instead of 4.2 > http://forum.kde.org/how-get-kde-kubuntu-10-t-11996.html
<yogi_> just booting up
<shear> alrighty, time to try logout-login one more time
<vicmen> Flannel, Im just venting... I learned a little bit of CentOS  and I find it difficult to apply it to Ubuntu, jumping from yum to apt and sometimes installing .deb and, I mean this is all really punishing. I am an infant to the world of Linux so you can imagine my frustration. However, I will say this, this is by far the most enegetic, eager, no question is too simple chat I have ever been in. I am beginning to see why when a few 
<b1n42y> intrepid*
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you know that link i gave you, scroll to the bottom of the xorg.conf example, where it says Load "glx"  Load "GLcore" etc, you need a section like that with Load "DRI"
<bohemian_> what do you with mine?
<eepberries> vicmen: yeah ubuntu community support is fantastic in general
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: what do you say with my result?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173; gksudo nvidia-settings
<rwat> vicmen: there's a learning curve involved. People here seem quite happy to help with any part, but its orth remembering that it's a long term thing really.
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: if you are told to run a command as root then run: sudo <command> and restart x
<shear> Flannel, logout/login again didn't work. Tried sudo chown -R www-data /var/www; sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www; sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<yogi_> i dunno what after happening.... i have to reinstall again
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: just letting you know i updated from 173 to 177 as i can make it work with userful
<eepberries> shear: what are you trying to do
<milligan_> Is it possible, in a dhcp server, so define a range for dhcp .. and after a client has connected, make his ip static? Like, define 192.168.0.100-200 as dhcp range, and then make 192.168.0.120 static .. ?
<yogi_> was messing last night with earlier versions
<eepberries> yogi_: ubuntu isn't loading?
<yogi_> i'll get back
<Futurama140> Actionparsnip: i dont have a section with loading,
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "gnomemeeting is a dummy package to ease the transition to ekiga. You may safely remove this package and keep the ekiga package instead." What kind of 'transition' is meant here?
<vicmen> well, i certainly appreciate you folks here...
<shear> eepberries, i'm trying to get write permissions for my login into /var/www
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: if 177 works then cool, i just websearched and didnt se 177, only 173 and 96
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: ok i'll try that again
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: my guess is its like "movie player" which is really totem. Same thing different namre
<eepberries> shear: for what account
<rww> bullgard4: gnomemeeting changed its name to ekiga. Some users might have the gnomemeeting package installed and want to upgrade it easily, or may not know about the name change, so the gnomemeeting package is a pointer to the ekiga package.
<shear> my personal login, which is a member of the www-data group
<KazaLite> checksum was incorrect
<magnetron> shear→ does the www-data group have rwx rights on the the directory
<eepberries> shear: i think to add group access with chown, you're supposed to use : in front of the group name
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip, rww Thank you for answering.
<eepberries> like chown -R www-data :/var/www
<rww> eepberries: your : is in the wrong place ;)
<eepberries> rww: yeah haha
<eepberries> i was just looking at that and thinking "wait"
<eepberries> chown -R :www-data /var/www <- this is what he wants, right?
<Futurama140> someone: could someone please walk me through this?
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: i was taken to NVIDIA X server settings and it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " what do i do next?
<rww> eepberries: yeah, I think so
<eepberries> shear: did you get that?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: like i said: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: then restart x
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: not quite
<shear> eepberries, magnetron, yeah. 'sudo chmod -R ug+rwx /var/www'  Looked through history, I *had* tried it before, but for some reason it didn't work. worked now though
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: chown -R some <username> /path/to/thing
<Orochium> woohoo...success
<Orochium> and now
<Orochium> bed
<Orochium> later folks
<eepberries> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip: well, shear was trying to add ownership to a group
<magnetron> shear→ cheers
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: he could see what group owns the folder and add hiimself to that group
<Milkeh> does does anybody know how I can reset my rubbish bin icon
<ActionParsnip> eepberries: then chmod the folder to allow the group full access
<yogi_> i just reinstalling ubuntu... do i need to use (tick)  the boot loader for a solo installation?
<shear> now we're cooking with gas, thanks guys
<eepberries> yogi_: what went wrong
<koshari> Milkeh by emptying it
<lstarnes> yogi_: you always need the bootloader
<yogi_> dont know
<NativeAngels> how do you make a group then
<yogi_> my fault
<yogi_> im at my wits end
<Futurama140> how do i configure my video drivers to use DRI when my driver isnt listed in the help webpage?
<NativeAngels> so that everyone in that group has ftp access
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: if you are new to linux you will have teething problems
<yogi_> i reinstall and get back to you... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: its the same for all video drivers as they all use xorg.conf, ive already told you how to do it
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: I'll now show you exactly so you get it
<ActionParsnip> Section "Module"
<ActionParsnip> Load "dri"
<ActionParsnip> EndSection
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig no, message prompt. now how do i restart x? restart the entire system? sorry for too much question
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: if you'd looked at the post I gave, it was there
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Wille_eee> Phones output won't work while pc speakers work prop, why is that?
<Milkeh> koshari, that did nothing
<NativeAngels> so to allow users to have ftp access to there own folders you have to make a group of users for ftp access
<Futurama140> the webpage you gave me is about screen resolution, i searched all 3 pages and it did not say anything about DRI
<ubd> i want an application only to use eth1 and not use eth0 how can i do this
<ubd> or i want eth0 to be used only by for file tranfer (samba) and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: I showed you the section it needs to be added to and how the line is worded. You could then add it yourself. Yes it dodnt say EXACTLY those things but i kinda hoped you'd work it out a little
<ActionParsnip> ubd: you could pull eth0 down
<ActionParsnip> ubd: sudo ifdown eth0
<ubd> what do you mean pull it down
<ActionParsnip> ubd: it means the device will be there but not usable
<ActionParsnip> ubd: it will be up next time you reboot
<ubd> i want it to be used for file transfer?
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: i am now able to use twinview, thanks. now i will install userful multiplier to use multiseat and what do i need to do next to make sure i can make the multiseat work?
<illumin8_> couple questions, 1: can network options and profile be exported and imported into other linux versions. 2: if it is indeed possible, would importing a network profile from 8.10 cause issues in 8.04?
<eepberries> Wille_eee: is the headphone output enabled in the mixer?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: np bro :)
<Futurama140> i just dont get it
<savvas> ubd: have you tried asking in samba's channels? http://www.samba.org/samba/irc.html
<ubd> okthanks
<savvas> ubd: I think this is what you're looking for: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking#How_to_Configure_Two_Gateways
<quibbler> Futurama140: open a terminal and run this   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you need to make your xorg.conf file look a lot like the one in that post, with the video card config, the monitor and the screen sections
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: i have tried this earlier, after installing userful multiplier it won't just detect and separate screen properly. what should you think the reason for this?
<Wille_eee> eepberries» ok, there are foure diffrent mix tracks i could choose upon, i'll try it out! thanks
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bohemian_> also the Nvidia settings only detects 1 X Screens, is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: its not something ive ever done
<bohemian_> i see
<savvas> ubd: you won't find a more general answer than that one, because I believe it requires network structure knowledge and routing
<ubd> allright savvas THANK YOU
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: but the driver you have are working so you are halfway
<savvas> no problemo :P
<Futurama140> could you tell me what exactly to type? im completely unfamiliar with the structure of whatever the file is structure
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: you could manually edit xorg.con, usually the nvidia config app does dualhead nice
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: yeah , thanks... i'll see if I can do it
<Futurama140> i dont know any operator symbols or even the line end command
<quibbler> Futurama140: copy and paste in the terminal     gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Futurama140> ok
<Futurama140> im in the xorg
<Futurama140> i have been for an hour
<Futurama140> comparing it to the one on the webpage
<Futurama140> but i see no relevant comparisons pertaining to DRI?
<quibbler> Futurama140: look for  Section "Module"
 * ActionParsnip gives quibbler a spoon
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: ;-)
<subodh> hi plz tell me if photoshop CS2 can be install in ubuntu ?
<Futurama140> it does not exist
<cooldduuudde> subodh use gimp man
<eepberries> subodh: no
<eepberries> subodh: you can try installing it using wine though
<quibbler> Futurama140: then add it on the end of the file
<cooldduuudde> eepberries but that may not be reliable
<Futurama140> ok
<eepberries> cooldduuudde: better than not being able to use it at all
<eepberries> somet things actually works really well in wine
<cooldduuudde> true. but gimp is gud enough eepberries
<eepberries> i hate gimp
<cooldduuudde> ms office 2003 works rlly bad in wine eepberries
<subodh> eepberries - can you give me the command for this
<eepberries> subodh: sudo apt-get install wine
<Futurama140> Section "module"
<Futurama140> EndSection
<eepberries> that will install a windows emulator
<eepberries> then you will be able to run windows executable programs, so you'll be able to install and run photoshop hopefully
<subodh> eepberries, wine already running ...i need photoshop command to run in wine
<eepberries> there aren't any guarantees though. it could work perfectly or not work at all
<cooldduuudde> subodh just double click on the setup file
<eepberries> subodh: you don't need any special commands. you can run the exe files the same way you would any other file
<arvind_k> !appdb > subodh
<ubottu> subodh, please see my private message
<Futurama140> actionparsnip: is that right?
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: you didnt specify DRI, I gave you the exactl lines you need to add earlier
<subodh> ubottu, thanks i'll first run exe from wine :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: scroll up, its there
<quibbler> Futurama140: between Section "module" and EndSection add: 	Load		"dri"
<eepberries> what gets weird is when you use wine to run an emulator. emulating an emulator is just a strange concept
<ActionParsnip> Futurama140: and now quibbler has given you the lines,
<cooldduuudde> eepberries lol. why would someone do dat
<Futurama140>  Section "module"
<Futurama140> Load "DRI"
<Futurama140> EndSection
<eepberries> cooldduuudde: windows has the best emulators
<quibbler> Futurama140: save the file and do ctrl+alt+backspace  to restart x
<cooldduuudde> eepberries yeah. if you are talkin about psp and gameboy emulators
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: wow he's hard work
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: thanks for the spoon i needed it ;)
<eepberries> cooldduuudde: i wonder if pcsx2 runs in wine :)
<ActionParsnip> no...he needs it :(
<cooldduuudde> hmm never tried dat
<cooldduuudde> :)
<amruthraj> Hi, I am looking at the smaps data for a particular process. My understanding of the Private_dirty part of a particular library is that it constitutes the global/static data present in that library. Is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> dont you just wish you could ssh onto users systems and fix their rigs in like 3 seconds
<theCarpenter> im trying to setup my ubuntu laptop as a wireless router. any advice?
<eepberries> it would be funny to try if only to see how horrible it would perform
<b1n42y> 2hrs later xp is still installing via qemu ...
<ActionParsnip> !ics | theCarpenter
<ubottu> theCarpenter: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cooldduuudde> eepberries yeah. hey duz disabling loggin make your system faster?
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: ja i do that sometimes with a daughter
<shear> ubuntu and ssh was the best thing that ever happened to my parent's computer. I'm not a guru, but there's very little they can break that I can't fix that way, it's awesome
<rww> eepberries: Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<eepberries> i know
<b1n42y> hehe
<eepberries> loose terminology
<quibbler> shear: saves a lot of tears
<shear> quibbler, and traveltime
<cooldduuudde> rww WINE=WINdows Emulator
<quibbler> shear: ;)
<cooldduuudde> :)
<Nytrix> wine=crossover
<Nytrix> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Nytrix> !codeweavers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeweavers
<Nytrix> hmm ok
<yogi_>  hi again. i have just re-installed ubuntu. it is now a fresh install without the updates.  should i go ahead and do the updates or is there something you think i should check?
<rww> !botabuse > Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix, please see my private message
<Wille_eee> eepberries» That didn't work it out :(
<zhangsha> is there Market Analysis System with ubuntu
<cooldduuudde> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stevr1it> hello anyone can help me to install my webcam ubuntu intrepid  Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Luxya WC-1200 USB 2.0 Webcam on ubuntu intrepid
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: yes get fully updated
<yogi_> ok straight away
<ActionParsnip> stevr1it: run lsusb, you will get a hex identifier, you can use this to websearch
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | stevr1it
<ubottu> stevr1it: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<b1n42y> stevr1it: ActionParsnip: isnt there an application in repos that identifies it and uses it
<cooldduuudde> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<stevr1it> gosh i am trying
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: lsusb will identify it
<stevr1it> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0ac8:0323 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Luxya WC-1200 USB
<yogi_> what about my softwaresources option?
<rogerio> hi
<yogi_> should i leave that default?
<ActionParsnip> stevr1it: ok then websearch for: ubuntu 0ac8:0323
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip:  yeah i messed with an application about 4 months ago , from memory no setup, just ran app and pic was up.. might read the wiki...
<ActionParsnip> yogi_: default is fine
<stevr1it> "bln42y" no application in the reporsitory,i have already installed camorama, but i have a blank screen
<stevr1it> I already did it
<arvind_khadri> stevr1it, cheese?
<b1n42y> stevr1it: maybe it was 3rd party
<stevr1it> cheese is a software?
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | stevr1it
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<rogerio> someone can give a help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alfatah3> HAY..
<stevr1it> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<stevr1it> i don't understand
<alfatah3> ??
<ActionParsnip> stevr1it: looks like it uses the gspcav1 driver, look into how to install it. I gotta test some WIs
<b1n42y> is it me or are simultaneous writes to hard disks slow in linx, or is it my 5400rpm HD (laptop)
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: could look into hdparm (can be risky if yu go silly with it)
<stevr1it> ok i try
<Silicium> i have created a bootsplash with gimp, 16 indexed colors, and compiled into a shared object, but it wouldnt be loaded, the bootscreen is just black with a blinking cursor while booting...
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: been there seems like all options are correct
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: you can throttle your drive a little to get more speed
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: thanks, might get into it hardcore and give it another go
<Nytrix> [pErry], ok
<VSpike> Am i right that in 8.04 the option in Sound Preferences called "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)" actually controls whether pulseaudio is started at login?
<yogi_> ok i think is fully updated
<Nytrix> bergman, hi
<Ethosser> anyone know how I can query / connect to mssql database on a windows server machine?
<VSpike> Ethosser: freetds
<Ethosser> thanks mate, i'll look into it :)
<stevr1it> I have stried to install gspcav but with the folllowing result: http://pastebin.com/m4b0d15cb
<VSpike> Ethosser: not the greatest, but it does kinda work :)
<TUCKER1979> Hi, Can anyone help me with a graphic problem, i am using a Nvidia Gforce 7 Card, DVI Cable, when Ubuntu start up i see the logo for the boot up but when i get to the log in screen, i just see a mess of graphics and i couple of mouse points
<Ethosser> VSpike, ;)
<Silicium> TUCKER1979:
<Silicium> actually i mean thats a bug
<Silicium> i had the same Problem on my dualhead environment mit GF7
<Silicium> there are some Problem with incompatible b0rked DVI protocol statements from cheap panels
<TUCKER1979> what do i do then,
<Silicium> TUCKER1979: you can use a DVItoVGA adapter to fix it
<Silicium> then after screen is up change from VGA to DVI again
<Silicium> (if needed)
<Silicium> i run only at DVI for now
<Silicium> err
<Silicium> only on VGA
<TUCKER1979> i think i got a apadter
<Silicium> there should be one shipped with the GFXCard or the screen
<TUCKER1979> yeah i know, will that sort the problem
<Silicium>  to the log in screen, i just see a mess of graphics and i couple of mouse points
<Silicium> but this is really funny
<Silicium> it coult be the same Problem
<Silicium> or it could be not :D
<TUCKER1979> yeah, i do not see the login box, just the background and mouse points
<Silicium> hmm
<Silicium> then i think it is another PRoblem
<Silicium> have you tried to kill X and run startx ?
<TUCKER1979> how do i do that
<Silicium> startx as user
<Silicium> ctrl+alt+backspace
<chu_> hey, just wondering, stupid question but if I had a directory of .tex files, sequentially named (1.tex, 2.tex, ... n.tex), what would be I be looking for to do a loop, I guess in BASH (i.e. for i = 0 to n; textopdf (i+1).tex)
<Silicium> or ctrl+alt+F2
<yogi_> i have a 15.4" wxga intel celeron laptop. not sure what kind of graphics card it is, but i think its 'intel' or maybe 'sis'. i am having a problem with the resolution of the screen. there are only two option given - 800*600 & 640*480. otherwise all is well. is there any way too resolve this?
<Silicium> then login as root
<Silicium> and killall gdm
<Silicium> respectivley ps aux |grep -in gdm
<Silicium> respectivley ps aux |grep -i gdm
<stevr1it> with cheese it give me the following error: libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Errore di I/O
<Futurama140> im trying to install a windows program using wine, but when i insert the cd into the drive i cannot find its contents anywhere in the system
<Nytrix> futsuriai, what program are you trying to install?
<Nytrix> Futurama140, what program are you trying to install?
<Futurama140> world of warcraft
<franic> hi all
<ghoulsblade> hi, any makefile experts here ? i've got a var like    LIBSRC_A = a1.c a2.c a3.c            and i need to add a prefix path like    LIBSRC_A_FULL = include/myliba/a1.c include/myliba/a2.c include/myliba/a3.c                         any nice tricks for that ?
<fofanaseedy> fofanaseedy
<vicmen> where is a good resource for learning how to move or copy files from one directory to another in Ubuntu?
<Nytrix> Futurama140, probably will not work with wine
<fyrestrtr> !shell | vicmen
<ubottu> vicmen: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Futurama140> Nytrix: why not
<fyrestrtr> vicmen: try the link
<Nytrix> have you tried in a windows machine to see if there is any files in the cd?
<yogi_> i have a 15.4" wxga intel celeron laptop. not sure what kind of graphics card it is, but i think its 'intel' or maybe 'sis'. i am having a problem with the resolution of the screen. there are only two option given - 800*600 & 640*480. otherwise all is well. is there any way too resolve this?
<vicmen> thanks
<stevr1it> i have found that the webcam works with gspca_vc032x , where can i find this driver?
<Nytrix> Futurama140, have you tried in a windows machine to see if there is any files in the cd?
<franic> Futurama140: Wow works fine with the latest Wine, I use it myself :)
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | yogi_
<ubottu> yogi_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Futurama140> yes it works in windows
<Nytrix> Futurama140, msg me
<Futurama140> how do i install wow using wine step by step?
<rogerio> sorry i working
<Nytrix> Futurama140, try http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<ghoulsblade> solved ($(patsubst pattern,replacement,text))
<Futurama140> i have no money to buy a program
<franic> Futurama140: in a Terminal something like "wine /media/cdrom/Setup.exe"
<rogerio> I have a laptop acer aspire 5051
<rogerio> installed ubuntu 8:10
<yogi_> ubottu: thanks. i'll have a go at that... should i just copy and paste the command? what will the command actually do to the machine? is that not just like a restart?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<franic> someone knows if there is a way to redirect the output of ALSA to a WAV file?
<yogi_> does that work with ubuntu 8.10?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<rogerio> in getting me error
<rogerio> boot args(cat /proc/cmdline)
<yogi_> i have a 15.4" wxga intel celeron laptop. not sure what kind of graphics card it is, but i think its 'intel' or maybe 'sis'. i am having a problem with the resolution of the screen. there are only two option given - 800*600 & 640*480. otherwise all is well. is there any way too resolve this?
<rogerio> check root=(did the system wait long enough?)
<SERVER_08> hello
<Scix> What's the point of the K and S prefix in rc#.d folders?
<eanda> morning all,  anyone have experience with ubuntu client authentication to ldap?  I have been following guides and all instruct to modify pam_ldap.conf and libnss.conf but in 8.10 those are not available in /etc/...  any hel here
<rogerio> check root=(did the system wait for the right device?)
<rogerio> missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<yogi_> anyone?
<fyrestrtr> Scix: startup/shutdown
<WoTL> Greetings
<Neocicak> gday..... i've just tried to install nvidia driver from nvidia website..but i kept getting the following error in Xorg log file: Failed to initialize GLX extension ... any idea?
<Nytrix> why i do i get a black screen when i Remote Desktop someone's computer?
<Scix> fyrestrtr, where K is shutdown and S is startup?
<taz_> hello guys
<WoTL> I was wondering, anyone knows what the alternative api way of calling /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser <url> is? would like a clean function to open default gnome browser.
<rogerio> alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/67821a1b-b152-4992-9f74-e50dd6c7864e does not exist dopping to a shell!
<rogerio> Anybody know that this error is?
<taz_> u know HTML ?  i  have other OS with windows xp it have frontpage 2003 but not on ubuntu.. which one i should  get download with "add/remove? which one ?
<rogerio> the machine does not boot
<Iradieh> Does anyone know what bash loads for .profile/.bashrc when using the terminal with an x-session. Seems like when i login using SSH my user .profile is used, but when using the x-session terminal something else gets used instead
<Neocicak> has anyone have any success with installing nvidia driver on 8.10 ?
<taz_> ubuntu it does have program HTML ?
<error404notfound> I am following http://prantran.blogspot.com/2007/01/getting-postfix-to-work-on-ubuntu-with.html on ubuntu hardy, but I can't find /etc/ssl/certs/Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem
<rogerio> taz_: nvu
<taz_> rogerio: ok thanks i will look  in add/remove
<rogerio> look in synaptic too
<taz_> rogerio:  i did check in nvu and it dont have one ?
<Neocicak> hmm......
<Hans_> what irc client do you use???
<Hans_> i use Xchat gnome . and you?
<Futurama140> can anyone help me set up world of warcraft using wine?
<Nytrix> why i do i get a black screen when i Remote Desktop someone's computer?!
<ikonia> Futurama140: you may get more specialised support in #winehq
<ikonia> Nytrix: what are you using to remote desktop from - and what are you remote desktoping too
<Nytrix> i use Apps>Internet>Remote Desktop Viewer
<taz_> rogerio: where i can find with nvu ??
<ikonia> Nytrix: and what are you connecting to
<Nytrix> to a friend's ubuntu
<Nytrix> taz_, search for Kompozer
<taz_> nytrix: where ?
<Nytrix> Applications>Add/remove...
<taz_> ok
<Nytrix> ikonia, can i try to connect to u?
<Nytrix> or u connect to me?
<ikonia> Nytrix: you won't be able to connect to me, I'm behind a firewall
<ikonia> Nytrix: what remote service is the server running ? as that remote desktop viewer looks like it wants to use a vnc style port
<ikonia> Nytrix: also keep in mind if you are going over the internet, it can be VERY slow, hence the black screen
<Neocicak> can anyone help me with installing nvidia driver on 8.10??
<ikonia> Neocicak: if you go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers, you can can enable them there
<Neocicak> i'm getting Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Neocicak> ikonia: i did that, and still get Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ikonia> Neocicak: if you go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers, you can can enable them there
<ikonia> Neocicak: what does that screen say about your drive, which one is suggested and which is marked as in use
<fyrewall-> don't know
<Neocicak> ikonia; i'm using 180
<ikonia> fyrewall-: do'nt know what ?
<Neocicak> ikonia: version 180
<ikonia> Neocicak: and is it marked as in use ?
<Neocicak> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Neocicak: what video card do you have ?
<Neocicak> ikonia: 6800 gt
<ikonia> Neocicak: that card should be supported according to the documents I'm reading
<yogi_> i have a 15.4" wxga intel celeron laptop. not sure what kind of graphics card it is, but i think its 'intel' or maybe 'sis'. i am having a problem with the resolution of the screen. there are only two option given - 800*600 & 640*480. otherwise all is well. is there any way too resolve this?
<Neocicak> hmmm
<ikonia> yogi_: use lspci to find out what card it is
<Neocicak> ikonia: hm... thats strange
<Neocicak> ikonia: well...at first i installed the driver from nvidia's website
<Neocicak> ikonia: so i'm worried that might affect some stuffs
<newb1> hi! can i reset chmod somehow?
<newb1> i fooked up :P
<ikonia> Neocicak: ahhh yes
<ikonia> Neocicak: there we go
<SlimeyPete> only if you know what the permissions were beforehand, newb1
<taz_> mytrix:   which more easy kompozer and screem html/xml editor ???
<ikonia> Neocicak: that makes sense why it's broke now
<rwat> newb1: theres no such concept as a reset - what di you do?
<ikonia> newb1: control your language please
<Neocicak> ikonia: hmm........ any way for me to fix it?
<tich> how would i check what version of glib i am running?
<ikonia> Neocicak: manually remove all references to the nvidia drivers you installed
<ikonia> tich: dpkg -l | grep glib
<tich> ikonia, thanks
<Neocicak> ikonia: errr..... how do i do that.......hehehe
<ikonia> Neocicak: manually find the files it installed
<ikonia> Neocicak: they should be listed in the readme in the package you downloaded
<Neocicak> ikonia: >.<
<ikonia> Neocicak: or on nvidia's support forums
<yogi_> ikonia: will do  and get back to you
<Neocicak> ikonia: ok...
<newb1> well i changed chmod on ~/.wine/dosdevices/z:/ thought i wouldd only mess up wine if something went wrong but apparently i was very wrong =P
<ikonia> newb1: what chmod command did you use
<yogi_> command not found?
<ikonia> yogi_: lspci
<newb1> umm well lemme check
<Neocicak> ikonia: do you know where this readme is?
<Neocicak> ikonia: coz its only a binary file that i downloaded.. no readme
<yogi_> sis 771/671
<ikonia> Neocicak: when you run it it uncompresses I think
<ikonia> yogi_: oh dear, terrible support
<yogi_> should i try opensuse or something else?
<yogi_> any ideas?
<newb1> ikonia chmod -R uo+X
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Tyrath_> sorry about the late reply
<ikonia> yogi_: no the card wil still have poor support
<Nytrix> why does ubuntu's remote desktop program sucks?
<yogi_> so?  vista?
<Nytrix> why is it slow when both parties have broadband
<ikonia> newb1: it doesn't
<ikonia> newb1: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Nytrix: it doesn't
<ikonia> Nytrix: have you set it all up correctly
<ikonia> yogi_: try using the vesa xorg driver
<Nytrix> pretty sure
<b1n42y> qemu sucks, virtuabox is heaps faster what was ubuntu thinking
<Nytrix> it works great when i try it on myself
<Tyrath_> the only issue is, i can't sudo apt-get upgrade because I need some special key or something. -i've attempted to add the key ID but it's still giving me the message :(
<ikonia> Nytrix: of course - there is no traffic to travel
<ikonia> Nytrix: it sounds like you have all the settings on "high" which is too much for the internet
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: thanks for your reply before :D
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: and hi :D
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ActionParsnip> hi back
<Nytrix> even then
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: only thing is I can't sudo apt-get update the repos because i'm getting no key ID errors
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I tried to add the key ID, maybe I'm doing it wrong
<yogi_> what do you mean try use vesa driver?
<yogi_> as far as i know the vesa driver is already installed
<ikonia> yogi_: the xorg driver called "vesa"
<ikonia> yogi_: yes, it's installed but probably not in use
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: what repo are you getting key errors for?
<yogi_> how do i use it?
<ikonia> yogi_: change teh line (or add it if it's not there) in your Video device section to Driver "vesa" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> hi guys. looking at reconfiguring a server array, 3 reasonably big servers, i wanted to use one as a backup hub for the other 2, so they all run hardy, infact one of them serves as a vhost for 3 other hardy installs
<ubuntu__> argh, i dropped my laptop now im getting grub error 17. on the live cd i can see the hard drive, but i cant access the one with all music etc. any suggestions? I guess its a hd failure
<NET||abuse> how can i best connect to the drive space on the 3rd machine from the first 2 and the vm's on #2
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: zwets.com unstable/
<yogi_> thats the funnny thing... there is no specified devices in the x org
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, spinright
<yogi_> its just all device configured
<ubuntu__> spinright NET||abuse?
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, then see if it boots and mounts successfully. yes, spinright www.grc.com
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: also i'm getting a not found error for sarge backports for 16bit ubuntu repo
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, pysical damage to the drive, spinright is the one to sort it.
<ikonia> yogi_: you have to add it if it's not there - which is what I just said
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, ah, it's spinrite sorry
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: may help: http://www.balluche.fr/en/?1215/apt-get-update-erreur-NO-PUBKEY
<ActionParsnip> !sarge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarge
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: thats a debian repo, i would not install those no ubuntu
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'll have a look. thanks
<ActionParsnip> !debian | Tyrath_
<ubottu> Tyrath_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: why's that?
<arvind_khadri> Tyrath_, why are you using sarge repos for ubuntu??? and there is no 16 bit ubuntu
<ubuntu__> NET||abuse: is that the problem then? physical damage. I can see the drive when i boot from the live cd, but cant access it
<yogi_> i know what you are saying but i would be gratefull if you could guide me through it... because i have tried to edit my xorg.conf without any success!
<Tyrath_> I know what debian is though
<Tyrath_> well I know that it's atleast similar to ubuntu with the apt tool
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: ubuntu != debian
<Tyrath_> infact ubuntu got its apt tool with a few mods
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: nah what i meant is that its like ubuntu in that it uses the apt tool
<ikonia> yogi_: what is there to guide ?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: i seriously wouldnt mix them up its gonna cause a whole tonne of pain
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: win xp uses directx but is nothing like windows 98
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: the thing is I struggle to find ubuntu support for a lot of problems
<ikonia> yogi_: you have in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf a "Section Device"
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, if you dropped it, likely,, spinrite is the best bet, but dropping can be pretty catastrphic to a drive, so I wouldn't bet on success overall.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: then use debian rather than ubuntu
<ikonia> yogi_: in that section add Driver "vesa"
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: ubuntu is not for everyone
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, the drop could damage the read head motors and then there's just nothing you can do.
<boubbin> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: really can't be bothered
<ubuntu__> NET||abuse:  Im not bothered about anything but the music on there. Is there no way to access that information?
<Ethosser> hi guys, I changed my hostname last night and now I can't use samba to browse files- it won't let me log in with the dns name, but if I use the IP of the server it's fine
<Ethosser> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: if you wanna in stall debian debs then go for it but ive warned you
<yogi_> ok i give it another go... thanks.
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I have everything configured the way I like it with ubuntu
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, if you have another big drive, you could try dd copy the whole drive bit by bit
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I had to for QTStalker - a share application
<NET||abuse> ubuntu__, do a little reading on dd backup
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: basically it graphs stocks etc.
<ubuntu__> NET||abuse:  I have an external hard drive
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I think that was it anyhow
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: oh wait
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: no, you mean backports
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: if its open source you can compile source, make a deb and install it
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: so what would the harm be with backports?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: nah, it doesn't work as a deb
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: who knows, debian debs are made debian, ubuntu debs are made for ubuntu
<NET||abuse> ok, i would say try dd copy, see what is recovered to the external drive, then try a repair on the old drive, or spinrite it and see if it recovers.. though i would ultimately replace that drive, it's taken a knock so it's not going to be reliable.
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: seriously, I've tried source, I've tried the deb tool, etc. I get the program running but the stocks aren't grabbed so its useless
<Anarhist> hello, i know that there is an application under ubuntu which can take a text and analyse it telling me how many verbs, how many nouns, and the structures of the language involved, but i forgot what tool that is, can somebody help?
<arvind_khadri> Anarhist, lex
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: the only way I managed to get it installed was to add it to the repos
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure if that's what zwets.com is or not
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'll take a look at my sources.lst file and find out
<ubuntu__> NET||abuse:  was considering buying a new one anyway. Ill read up on dd backup cheers
<arvind_khadri> Anarhist, but thats a coding language... you can use it to code the thing you want to achieve
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: ok, according to the sources.list file the wine repository is there
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: just when I try sudo apt-get install winetools it won't install
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: cool, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: already got wine
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I need winetools to install WMP
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I need WMP because there's a site with training clips I can't view without it
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: i have the official wine repo in my sources and i don't have an entry for wine tools
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: and I'm not even sure if wine pipes video script into WMP or not
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: wow really, WMP, weird
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: yah I get this message: This video requires Internet Explorer and Windows Media Player to run
<Nytrix> how do i use/install compiz?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: btw, getting rid of sarge backports for deb fixed the sudo apt-get upgrade issue. thanks
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I still get the silly error about zwets - maybe they've taken the repo offline :/
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585   how to setup winetools
 * Tyrath_ recommends metacity unless you have an awesome processor and don't mind compiz conflicting with ever other program on your pc
<sanjesh> xxxxxxxxxxx
<Tyrath_> q
<ActionParsnip> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: if there was a way around not having to install WMP I would definately go for it
<mylisto> hey all...wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to get yahoo voice working in ubuntu?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I would also love to get rid of gxine and just stick with mplayer but I don't know how to get dvds to play on mplayer or if the quality is even that good
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: well why do you use it?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: because I need to view the training vids
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: vlc will view videos, so will mplayer, so will all players so long as you havecodecs
<subodh> how to remove photoshop in wine ?
<ActionParsnip> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> subodh: uninstaller     in a terminal
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: well I use mplayer as my song player anyhow. it's very conveniant considering it works in bash as well. so i may aswell use it for vids as well
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: having two video players is just a waste of resources
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: indeed, doesnt even need an x server to be running to work too :)
<subodh> geve me comand in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: true, so choose one and stick with it
<ActionParsnip> subodh: uninstaller
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: well definately stick with mplayer because it works for everything but dvds for me. gxine only seems to work well for dvds and poor for everything else
<NET||abuse> so how do i setup a volume on one server to be mounted or connected to by 3 other servers? They're all hardy. nfs? samba? ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: what happens if you try to play a dvd in mplayer?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: the reason I kept gxine is cause it was taking me ages to figure out how to get the dvd codecs for mplayer actually allowing me to play dvd files
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: all will work fine
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, awww :P
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2006-August/062257.html
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, I was hoping for guidance, here's the nicest way to do it :)
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: samba will play nicer with windows
<subodh> sudo apt-get uninstaller photoshop 7.0
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: no such thing as nicest
<ActionParsnip> subodh: no, i never said that
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, screw windows, there is exactly 10 of us on linux, and 1 windows machine,
<subodh>  this comand ok ?
<jrib> Tyrath_: you shouldn't need anything special.  Just libdvdcss2 that everything else needs
<ActionParsnip> subodh: the command is simply: uninstaller
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I could have a crack at it if you like. fortunately in one respect, gxine is the default vid player which means dvds automatically play through it. i have no idea how to change that, that preference application thing in the system menu won't let me
<mylisto> hey all...wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to get yahoo voice working in ubuntu?
<subodh> plz give full comand
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: theres gyache
<Tyrath_> jrib: I just searched for that and it's apparently already installed
<ActionParsnip> subodh: uninstaller
<cooldduuudde> mylisto I've also been looking for a solution on voice calls. anyone?
<ActionParsnip> subodh: ive told you 3 times now
<ActionParsnip> subodh: its one word
<ActionParsnip> subodh: uninstalle
<ActionParsnip> uninstaller
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<ActionParsnip> !hi | silv3r_m001
<ubottu> silv3r_m001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mylisto> actionparsnip: what is gyache?
<silv3r_m001> in ubuntu is it possible to get the vista kind of anti-aliasing of fonts ?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: its a yahoo client with voice that you cn use in chatrooms and junk
<subodh> ok
<jrib> Tyrath_: so what happens when you try to play a dvd? (mplayer dvd://1)
<oCean_> NET||abuse: if you're looking for a quick 'n easy setup, NFS would be my choice. NFS and security don't go together really well, though. But if that is not a major issue... NFS is easy
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip. wot?
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: ?
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip about yahoo
<mylisto> how do I install gyache?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: compile or get debs from the maintainers ste. Used to use it when mandrake was my man
<zash> NFS + VPN FTW!
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: its only debbed up to gutsy so you must compile
<Tyrath_> jrib: well i just put in a dvd and nothing is happening - weird. this hasn't happened before
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: any idea on that ?
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip: can't it b straight installed in interpid?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | silv3r_m001
<ubottu> silv3r_m001: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: I have seen and used that
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: no its not on the repo and hasnt been made into a deb for hardy / intrepid
<Tyrath_> jrib: actually, scrap that. i didn't put the dvd in correctly
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: thats all i know
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip: ok
<silv3r_m001> fine
<Tyrath_> and now it's loading up realllllllly slow with gxine...
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: maybe someone else can assist you
<silv3r_m001> hmm
<cooldduuudde> are there voice clients avlbl for msn also?
<Tyrath_> ...which is why i hate gxine
<Tyrath_> it's fine when gxine loads
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: erm amsn maybe
<Tyrath_> but so slow to load up
<cooldduuudde> oryt
<chronographer> anyone got an ipod classic suggest software which works good for podcasts and music?
<jrib> Tyrath_: personally, I prefer vlc for dvd
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: its not something I do as I prefer to type
<matthew1429> I have 4 hard drives installed can someone recommend a utility to know which one is which in nautilus?
<Tyrath_> jrib: wow, i just tried the dvd on mplayer and it's working
<ActionParsnip> matthew1429: mount
<Tarelerulz> I printed some wiki pages to pdf on the print to file option and now I need to edit them for school and I can't see to find anything that will do that. Is there something about pdf whicn you mean you can't edit all its parts like pictures, borders
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit | Tarelerulz
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<Tyrath_> jrib: i take that back. it started to load. showed me a few warnings about copyright etc. and then it closed :(
<jrib> Tyrath_: it only played title 1
<Tyrath_> jrib: possibly
<jrib> Tyrath_: mplayer dvd://2  for title 2, etc
<NET||abuse> I'm on hardy, so for backups of mysql, svn and others, should i use bacula source or the hardy deb? hardy deb = 2.2.8, current stable = 2.4.4
<yogi_> tried placing vesa driver in the xorg without any success
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: while installing a package a lot of dependencies are installed... while uninstalling is there any option to remove them too ?
<Tyrath_> jrib: so there's no way I can watch the entire film without having to go through each part one by one?
<yogi_> there is not really much in the xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> is there a reason to go through the maintenance of compiling bacula myself?
<Tyrath_> jrib: cause i was running mplayer dvd://media/cdrom0
<yogi_> section = device
<Tyrath_> jrib: not sure if that's the way you're supposed to do it
<NET||abuse> Intrepid is also only on 2.4.2, so still even a little behind.
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<jrib> Tyrath_: well if you watch the right title, then it will play that title in its entirety.  You can also give a range of titles.  Or use dvdnav
<silv3r_m001> what does it actually do ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: what does what do?
<silv3r_m001> that command
<silv3r_m001> which u gave
<Tyrath_> jrib: so howcome with gxine i don't have to do that?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: it looks for packages which are now orphaned and will remove them as well as their config
<Tyrath_> jrib: what happened to autoplay?
<silv3r_m001> hmm fine
<jrib> Tyrath_: I just gave you two options so you don't need to enter the title
<Tyrath_> jrib: dvdnav is that another program?
<jrib> Tyrath_: no, dvdnav://
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: is that reliable.. are there changes that any existing app will stop running ?
<Tyrath_> jrib: so is there no way to set mplayer up so it plays dvds like they would be played on a dvd player?
<Tyrath_> jrib: because if there's not i'm going to hang on to gxine
<jrib> Tyrath_: did you try dvdnav...?
<Tyrath_> jrib: i'll try it now
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: no, it just removes libs and fluff you no longer need
<Tyrath_> jrib: it didn't do anything
<jrib> Tyrath_: pastebin
<yogi_> ikonia: you still around?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: example: install firefox and you get xul-runner. if you uninstall firefox, xul-runner will just sit there and is essentially pointless and can be removed
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: autoremove will see this and remove it
<yogi_> tried vesa without any luck with the sis card
<silv3r_m001> hmm
<Tyrath_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f470933dc
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: I want to remove every package related to compiz
<silv3r_m001> how can I do that
<jrib> Tyrath_: well include the command you ran
<silv3r_m001> I remove a package called compiz but there are many
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Tyrath_> jrib: mplayer dvdnav://
<Tyrath_> jrib: oh wait
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: but a package might be there which is related to compiz but not starting with the name compiz
<Tyrath_> jrib: i'll add the path
<silv3r_m001> then what
<yogi_> now it tells me its running in low graphics mode
<jrib> Tyrath_: you don't need any path.  You might need to do "dvdnav://1" though
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: thats what the autoremove is for, once you remove the compiz ones the others will be removed with autoremove
<Tyrath_> jrib: still no luck
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: let me try
<jrib> Tyrath_: what happens?
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: but that command has selected fortran77-compiler  for removal too
<silv3r_m001> now how is that related to compiz
<silv3r_m001> ?
<Tyrath_> jrib: nothing
<dominic_bredoto> Does anybody know where is openvz kernel for ubuntu 8.10
<dominic_bredoto> apt-cache search linux-openvz - Did not give nothing
<Tyrath_> jrib: same thing as before
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: dpkg -l | grep fortran
<syockit> hey, Luminotes seems good for use as outliner
<jrib> Tyrath_: I'd give vlc a try in any case.  You can change defaults for DVDs in nautilus preferences by the way
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: nothing came
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: read the output then: sudo apt-get --purge remove <whatever>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Tarelerulz> I try pdfedit and it keeps crashing
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: then its not installed or has another name
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: I executed the command to remove
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: apt-cache search fortran
<silv3r_m001> it selected many packages
<silv3r_m001> 1 of which was fortran
<silv3r_m001> I want to know why was it selected during the removal process
<Tyrath_> jrib: is vlc quick to load. or do I have to wait about a minute like with gxine?
<ma3x> can you help me? im trying to boot from the ubuntu cd, but i get the console and when i type startx i get no screens found
<imaginativeone> my clock isn't updating the time.  how do I fix that?
<ma3x> what should i do?
<jrib> Tyrath_: you shouldn't have to wait about a minute with either
<dominic_bredoto> Does anybody know where is openvz kernel for ubuntu 8.10. apt-cache search linux-openvz - Did not give nothing
<ActionParsnip> ma3x: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cd for errors in the first boot screen?
<ma3x> yes ActionParsnip
<ma3x> i checked it
<ma3x> no errors
<ma3x> i just downloaded it
<ma3x> i have thinkpad
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ma3x
<ubottu> ma3x: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<DarkED> ma3x: what model thinkpad?
<Scix> NetworkManager complains about incorrect arguments when i add a config file for a WEP network in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections. When I use WPA its no problem.
<Scix> the error messages is added to syslog
<ActionParsnip> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nightrid3r> dominic_bredoto: http://pastebin.com/d348a8694
<sujr> hi! do twinkle sip can call from pc-to-pc?
<ma3x> DarkED: t400
<Tyrath_> jrib: should i run gxine through shell and see what it tells me?
<DarkED> ma3x: that's a very recent thinkpad isn't it?
<ma3x> yes
<ma3x> something like that
<DarkED> okay
<DarkED> when you boot the CD
<DarkED> type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jrib> Tyrath_: probably easier to just do it than ask me :)
<DarkED> and choose the vesa driver for video. leave all other options at their default highlighted values. then, try startx command again.
<ma3x> DarkED: tried alreadz
<ma3x> it doesn't add the screen
<ma3x> section
<ma3x> i added it manually and then it doesnt start again
<ma3x> it shows a blank screen
<DarkED> not even for vesa?
<allen> is it possible to remote login xubuntu from windows ?
<allen> i can get putty to log me in, but all i get is terminal, no desktop
<ma3x> dunno, didn't try with vesa
<DarkED> ma3x: in that case i have no idea. sorry man, cant help
<Tyrath_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f5d566754
<Tyrath_> jrib: if you look there you'll see what looks like a bunch of errors
<Seedso> allen: http://nn.nu/T
<Tyrath_> gah I'm hating how winetools keeps telling me that it won't run because it things my version of wine it too old. but my version of wine is the latest!
<jrib> Tyrath_: change to the default theme.  See if it is still slow
<Seedso> Tyrath: you have the newest version from http://www.winehq.org/ ?
<samurai_> hi, what is the command to get the folder count??
<Seedso> samurai: ls | wc -l
<Tyrath_> Seedso: the repository location i've got is http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/
<Tyrath_> Seedso: can you cat /etc/apt/sources.list | tail and tell me yours
<Seedso> Tyrath: what version? wine --version
<Tyrath_> - that's if your rep address is at the end
<Tyrath_> if it's in the middle cat /etc/apt/sources.list | less
<Seedso> Tyrath :deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main
<Tyrath_> Seedso: 1.0.1
<Tyrath_> Seedso: that's my version
<Seedso> Tyrath: mine is 1.1.15
<Tyrath_> ah k
<Tyrath_> Seedso: i'll try your repo and see if it helps
<Seedso> Tyrath: instructions http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<illumin8> 1.0.1 is the latest stable, 1.1.15 is the development i believe
<Tyrath_> Seedso: will winetools automatically install with it?
<faria> hello
<faria> i need help
<calwig> !kmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail
<illumin8> Warning: These are beta packages
<Seedso> Tytath: don't know
<illumin8> Tyrath_, Warning: These are beta packages
<faria> i want to use my nokia 6280 with local area network i am using ubuntu 8.o4 ver with this i want to use xchat
<Seedso> illumin8: you're right :)
<illumin8> Most of the time they work well though :)
<Tyrath_> I'm getting lots of lag on wine.budgetdedicated.com...
<Tyrath_> nah it's installing all good
<Tyrath_> - so this will install winetools aswell yes?
<Tyrath_> jrib: i have no idea how to turn off the theme btw :P
<Tyrath_> jrib: i don't use gxine much - only for dvds
<jrib> Tyrath_: system -> preferences -> appearance, revert to the default one
<Tyrath_> jrib: I meant for gxine - is that what you meant?
<Tyrath_> jrib: and the rest of my GUI is fast btw
<Guest74253> i have a probelm on mi dell d600
<jrib> Tyrath_: we're just seeing if this makes a difference, troubleshooting
<calwig> how exactly can i get information on Kmail?
<Futurama140> how do i mount an NTFS hard drive in ubuntu
<jrib> calwig: apt-cache show kmail ?
<jrib> !ntfs | Futurama140
<ubottu> Futurama140: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mikebeecham> hi guys...how would I go about getting the most up to date drivers for my onboard LAN?
<elvisfuentes> hi guys: do you know if ubuntu has any problem with sis graphics cards  support?
<Tyrath_> jrib: there's no option to turn the theme off. I'll just kill visual effects and see what happens
<jrib> Tyrath_: revert to the default theme...
<slugs> hi
<slugs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plPiFXMjJCg   <---- xD
<jrib> !offtopic | slugs
<ubottu> slugs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slugs> ok
<Tyrath_> jrib: can't find the default theme - doesn't seem to be there :/
<jrib> Tyrath_: "Human"
<Rabbitbunny> Slight problem, latest release, fully updated. When I open Kate or Firefox, they open in full screen, full full screen, asin no menubars, no gnome panels nothing. This is a problem. Hints?
<Tyrath_> Seedso: that didn't help. WT still thinks my version is too old - even if i uninstall then reinstall it
<silv3r_m001> hi ther
<silv3r_m001> where does evolution stores the mails ?
<eepberries> Rabbitbunny: is firefox set to run in fullscreen mode?
<Rabbitbunny> eepberries: Nope.
<Tyrath_> jrib: I don't know what happened to Human but it's not there :/
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: that's a bug (so you should be able to find some hits on google) but I have no idea how to fix it
<Rabbitbunny> Oh cool.
<Seedso> Tyrath: does wine --version says 1.1.15?
<eepberries> personally i don't think bugs are very cool!!
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: at least I've seen a few people with that issue on firefox
<Tyrath_> Seedso: yes
<Scix> I have all my settings for a network located inn a config file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection. One file/network with WEP and one with WPA. But the WEP config does not work. It seams that NM won't read the WEP key. The log says this: http://pastebin.com/m687efc4
<JEEBcz> umm... I've set up a ubuntu server but can't get ssh public key auth to work with putty :/ I checked the usual howto, but it didn't really bring up anything new - I'll try to login from another *nix machine, too, in case putty just fails
<Ellyn> silv3r_m001: /home/yourname/.evolution/mail ? Just a guess
<silv3r_m001> Ellyn: that folder has many folders as the number of mails... but everything over there is empty
<Futurama140> still cant get it to work, can someone please walk me through the process of mounting the windows drive?
<jrib> Rabbitbunny: some suggestions: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/34312
<Ellyn> silv3r_m001: okay, sorry cant help
<jrib> Futurama140: what exactly didn't work that you tried?
<Futurama140> manually mounting the drive and using a script
<Tyrath_> gah even with the new wine paltalk scene doesn't work :/
<jrib> Futurama140: pastebin
<Tyrath_> but yeah, first things first
<Tyrath_> winetools
<illumin8> Futurama140, are you using a livecd or full install, and what version of ubuntu?
<Tyrath_> can't get it installed
<Tyrath_> like it installs
<Tyrath_> but it refuses to run cause it thinks wine it too old
<Akiv1> Does anyone here have any experience with Sun ONE ASP support for Linux?
<Futurama140> full install, and i dont know
<Seedso> Tyrath: 1 sec, i try
<matthew1429> I have 4 hard drives installed can someone recommend a utility to know which one is which in nautilus?
<matthew1429> mount is too cryptic
<illumin8> Futurama140, sudo fdisk -l
<illumin8> Futurama140, then pastbin that info please.
<george_> I've downloaded wine for linux, a program which enables you t run windows apps
<Futurama140> http://pastebin.com/d6bf9dd79
<Futurama140> need to mount /dev/sdb5
<Tyrath_> Seedso: it's telling me it can't load libgail.so
<jrib> Futurama140: do you read the output of the commands you type?
<illumin8> Futurama140, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Futurama140> yea but it doesnt make sense to me
<george_> and when I'm trying to install an app it says me (null)
<george_> an error
<george_> can somebody help me?
<illumin8> Futurama140, sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/windows
<jurism> Ubuntu 8.04SE. Why restarting apache2 not working after installing php5-ffmpeg? It says something about unclean shutdown or apache2 already runnning. Any suggestions? Thank You! This problem I have from Ubuntu 7.10 and it is still not fixed...
<illumin8> Futurama140, then cd /media/windows and browse files.
<TADS> hi all
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Futurama140> illumin8: it says it cant mount because NTFS is in use
<c0p3rn1c> jurism: check your apache log, you can also ask it on lauchpad, and if nobody knows, convert it to a bug report
<Tyrath_> gah when you run progs in wine in shell all it gives is a list of memory addresses - absolutely useless!
<jurism> Thank You, c0p3rn1c. I will do what You said :)
<c0p3rn1c_> jurism: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: do you have the one from the wine official repo?
<george_> can anyone help me?
<jurism> OKI DOKI
<c0p3rn1c_> great!
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | george
<ubottu> george: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robertc1985> why / how would you run wine from shell?
<[Steffy]> I'm having an issue with a process that never before existed that started showing up on startup a few days ago. Shows up as "sh -c" in htop and takes arguments from lsb_release and apt-cache. The process takes up ALL processor power and a lot of RAM. Any ideas?
<Slart> robertc1985: there is a wine version for running command line programs..
<george_> I don't understand what you say
<Slart> robertc1985: to run installers and whatnot
<c0p3rn1c_> robertc1985: did you install wine already?
<robertc1985> like msdos progs too?
<ActionParsnip> george_: ask your question the room will answer
<george_> yeah
<Slart> robertc1985: yes.. wineconsole is it's name
<robertc1985> yeah but i',m on hardy
<ActionParsnip> robertc1985: wine /path/to/app.exe
<george_> Does anyone no why the wine says (null) when I'm trying to open a windows app?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: well actually it did give me an error message, but I have no idea what to do about it cause i looked it up on google but got no hits
<c0p3rn1c_> robertc1985: run "sudo apt-get install wine" first to install it
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: some apps you have to have your terminal in the same dir as the exe you are launching
<Slart> george_: check the application database.. see if it's a known problem
<Slart> !appdb | george_
<ubottu> george_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: can you pastebin the error in full inclusing the command to create it
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Tyrath_
<ubottu> Tyrath_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I've got pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: good enough, i assume nothing in here
<george_> [/home/george/Desktop/WLinstaller.exe]
<george_>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<george_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<george_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<george_>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<george_> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/george/Desktop/WLinstaller.exe or
<george_>           /home/george/Desktop/WLinstaller.exe.zip, and cannot find /home/george/Desktop/WLinstaller.exe.ZIP, period.
<Tyrath_> nope
<Tyrath_> the exacy exception i'll pastebin
<Slart> george_: never ever post more than one line to the channel.. use a pastebin , !pastebin for more info
<phantomcircuit> How can I change the DNS server being used?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f21668f0a
<Slart> phantomcircuit: /etc/resolv.conf I think
<phantomcircuit> the NetworkManager applet changes it whenever i modify resolv.conf directly
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Slart> phantomcircuit: that file might get rewritten by the dhcp client though so settings might not stick.. network manager is probably easier
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: ok and what command is creating that error.
<hateball> george_: WLinstaller is windows messenger is it not? which does not run in Wine. Use !Pidgin instead
<phantomcircuit> right but i cant figure out how to change the DNS server in network manager
<ActionParsnip> hateball: the live one doesnt but the normal one can
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: just edit the simple text file, network manager isnt hugely needed
<phantomcircuit> like i alreayd said
<phantomcircuit> it over writes it when it connects
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: then make it read only ;)
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: basically when I log in on PalTalkScene an add pops up. The moment the add pops up that exception is thrown and the program freezes
<Slart> phantomcircuit: check the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, you can use the "prepend" keyword.. see man dhclient for more info about it
<george_> well...it uses emoticons and pics...ok thnx hateball
<Gimax> yo
<sujr> hi! i'm compiling twinkle and got this error: configure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3where should i change this? i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<hateball> george_: amsn and emesene have added functionality, compared to Pidgin, feel free to try then
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: but it's deeper than that. if the add doesn't load - for example will paltalk extreme, the chat rooms don't load up properly
<hateball> !pm | george_
<ubottu> george_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rabbitbunny> jrib: Okay, read the thread, No fixes, but I did learn how to get the bars back each time I start the affected programs.
<robertc1985>  bitches.mp3
 * Rabbitbunny dies a happy man
<robertc1985> oops, wrong window
<Tyrath_> Cannot open shared object file - what does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865538
<Rabbitbunny> Tyrath_: permissions or a lock file
<george_> i'm really sorry but i'm really new to this gues
<george_> guys*
<george_> Well i can run no other app
<ActionParsnip> george_: the live messenger doesnt work under linux, you can install 7.5 using wine or use amsn or pidgin
<george_> ok i get
<ActionParsnip> george_: amsn is pretty decent
<spaceninja> is it safe to remove the dirs that are in "Places" in home?
<george_> i get it but i cant run any other spp
<george_> app
<george_> none
<Pici> spaceninja: Sure
<ActionParsnip> george_: can you expand on that please?
<sujr>  i'm compiling twinkle and got this error: checking value of $QTDIR... not setconfigure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3hi!where should i change this? i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<ActionParsnip> george_: what do you mean "Can't run any other app" ?
<homercycles> does anybody know how to add additional folders to the Places menu at the top of the screen and/or the Places sidebar in Nautilus?
<spaceninja> Pici: What decides whether the folder is visible in Places or not?
<ActionParsnip> sujr: try: export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3
<george_> yeah...i've moved from the windows partition some folders including some with apps like tune up etc with keys or keygens, the problem is that i cant run run even them on wine
<Pici> spaceninja: They are the Bookmarks that you can set from within a Nautilus window.
<spaceninja> Pici: oh ok, thanks
<homercycles> fancy somebody else asking a question I'm interested in at the same time. Thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> george_: tune up is a windows app and wont work on linux
<george_> even with wine?
<ActionParsnip> george_: well it may run but whats it going to tune up?
<ActionParsnip> george_: wine isnt windows, its an abstraction layer to change windows calls to linux system calls
<tobago> is there a command that just simply raises an alert window with a message?
<calwig> jrib: thanks :)
<Slart> tobago: yes.. zenity I think is one
<ActionParsnip> george_: so tune up will do nothing
<george_> well...ok is there any other up doing about the same things like tune up utilities? is there any app to run mac apps in linux?
<george_> I mean apps who are designed for linux
<ActionParsnip> george_: if you websearch for: speed up ubuntu   you will find a tonne of guiides
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: well IES4linux won't work for me
<ActionParsnip> george_: some can be risky if you take them too far (hdparm is a good example) but most are fairly simple
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: basically it opens the browser, but I can't surf the net so its useless
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: ive never had any luck with it
<bony> dose any one know on how to use curl and download a directory for example i am trying to download a directory in this location <url>/~<user>/files/
<george_> i really thank you guys
<george_> thnx a lot
<ActionParsnip> tobago: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2460
<george_> anyone from greece?
<bazhang> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Sarthor> HI, i dont want to use Hardware/Device, Just Computer, I have 2 isps as my providers, what OS is better to use, Ubuntu/Mkrotik/Windows???
<ActionParsnip> Sarthor: depends on needs and requirements of your OS
<ActionParsnip> Sarthor: there is no best or everybody would use it and nothing else
<donkeyboy> is there still a good reason to use preload? anyone here using it? if you have spare RAM is there a noticeable performance increases
<Slart> mkrotik?
<Sarthor> i tried alot to try on linux.. but no success
<Sarthor> not trying MIkrotik. but stil the same.
<ActionParsnip> Sarthor: try a few systems, see which you prefer, try BSD too  :D
<masiddiqui> hi
<masiddiqui> i need some help
<ActionParsnip> masiddiqui: ask away
<Sarthor> ActionParsnip, i never tried Windwos for this, but some says windows can do this easily.. what do you think??
<masiddiqui> i need to install c++ ide
<masiddiqui> a good one
<Slart> masiddiqui: try anjuta, or eclipse
<masiddiqui> also tell me about c# ide
<Slart> masiddiqui: I think you need to look at mono for that
<masiddiqui> which one and from where
<silv3r_m001> hi there I am using imap in evolution ... how can I configure it such that all new mails are saved locally as soon as they arrive
<masiddiqui> mono is not working properly
<silv3r_m001> ?
<Slart> silv3r_m001: isn't that the whole point of imap? that it isn't stored locally?
<silv3r_m001> Slart: may be... but I want to save a copy
<daddyjunebug> hello everyone
<gumpert345> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<tobago> ActionParsnip, i want to raise this message box when i'm on foreign computer by ssh. so i want to see the accounted user of the foreign computer to see the message box instead of me.
<silv3r_m001> Slart: so can u tell me how to do it
<gumpert345> is there a special hardy heron channel?
<ActionParsnip> tobago: i think you will have to play with it to make it appear on the local x server
<tobago> i want the accounted user to see the msgbox
<daddyjunebug> is it possible to run windows xp and ubuntu together using ubuntu as the primary os?
<Slart> silv3r_m001: nope.. there might be some setting somewhere.. but I'm not sure.. I don't use evolution myself
<silv3r_m001> Slart: what do u use by the way?
<daddyjunebug> hello?
<Slart> silv3r_m001: thunderbird
<spaceninja> why does getid open itself as a tab inside a existing gedit window?
<masiddiqui> i am using ubuntu 8.10
<spaceninja> how do I open an new gedit window?
<Slart> spaceninja: you've read the man page, right?
<daddyjunebug> HELLO????
<Slart> daddyjunebug: relax.. explain a bit more what you want to do.. wubi might be what you're looking for.. or a vm
<daddyjunebug> can anyone help me
<antsomers> hi
<Daft_Punk> what is a program you can use to view .gif images? the image viewer in ubuntu doesnt show the animation of .gif images, only the first frame
<daddyjunebug> ok ty
<spaceninja> Slart: I changed the workspace
<nesys> hi folks ... how could I use a package from jaunty (last version of gns3) on intrepid? is it possible?
<Thiras> how can i change hdd timeout time?
<Thiras> for my external(e-sata)
<Slart> Thiras: hdparm or sdparm might be able to do it
<Thiras> thank you Slart i will try
<daddyjunebug> i just want to be able to run windows xp and ubuntu together with ubuntu 8.10 as primary o.s.
<Slart> daddyjunebug: sounds like you want a vm then, !vm for more info
<daddyjunebug> i want to be able to use all my xp programs under ubuntu
<daddyjunebug> what is vm?
<tobago> ActionParsnip, mmh. i can't find an option to make it raise on a foreign computer (i can access by ssh).
<Slart> daddyjunebug: you won't be able to run games and such smoothly though
<Slart> !vm | daddyjunebug
<ubottu> daddyjunebug: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<daddyjunebug> ok i downloaded wine last night
<Tommy> ciao
<Slart> daddyjunebug: I've only used virtualbox myself so I can't really make any recommendations on which of those to use
<Tommy> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daft_Punk> Slart, i think he wants a dual boot, but he wants it to default to ubuntu if no choice is given on the boot screen
<ActionParsnip> tobago: i dont know anything more, try in #bash
<daddyjunebug> that is correct daft
<daddyjunebug> so what is vm?
<Slart> daddyjunebug: it's called dual booting then... install windows first, then ubuntu.. you'll get a menu when you boot up
<Daft_Punk> daddyjunebug, best way to do that, is to partition your hard drive into two partitions, install windows first on one of the partitions, then install ubuntu on the second partition, since you install ubuntu second it will automatically be your default OS because grub will be installed and overwrite the windows bootloader, but you should still ahve the option to boot to windows (install ubuntu on the livecd)
<Slart> daddyjunebug: vm = virtual machine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<[empire]> I run vmware and have ubuntu on it, its great
<[empire]> daddyjunebug: vmware server is free
<daddyjunebug> ok thank you all for your help
<sparebit> empire, I use Sun's xVM Virtualbox ... it is great to get ubuntu running "inside" Win XP
<spaceninja> [empire]: yes, but don't you need to register somewhere?
<spaceninja> in order to download it?
<[empire]> you're right you do
<daddyjunebug> have a great day
<[empire]> download no, but to get licenses
<Daft_Punk> sparebit, doesnt the latest version of ubuntu allow you to install it inside of windows as a program to "test" it?
<spaceninja> daddyjunebug: same
<Daft_Punk> what is a program you can use to view .gif images? the image viewer in ubuntu doesnt show the animation of .gif images, only the first frame
<sparebit> are you talking about wubi ?
<Daft_Punk> sparebit, yup
<sparebit> i still prefer vm as I have to work in Win XP and Ubuntu at the same time
<siege> hey guys, i am trying to configure a firewall on my ubuntu 8.10 installation using ufw
<sparebit> <--- IT Tech for school in UK
<donald> hi
<nesys> better question: how to change the source file to use a package from jaunty in an intrepid installation?
<siege> i have follow the ufw documentation on the community page, but all ports seem to still open after i set ufw to deny the port
<vidyadhara> try firestarter
<siege> i have tried using 'sudo ufw default deny' but still no go
<sparebit> wubi allows you to install ubuntu onto the harddrive without partitioning , you still have a multi boot system though
<siege> i have tried firestarter but it still allows the ports through
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<silv3r_m001> using pop how can i get the mails of the send folder on server ?
<siege> even after setting it to be blocked
<Mc-Kay> Is there an easy way to change the loading screen on the basic edition of ubuntu, 8.10
<gfather> hello guys
<kbfz> is ubuntu need Antivirus??
<gfather> anyone here tried project looking glass
<gfather>  ?\
<Mc-Kay> kbfz, no
<donald> no
<sparebit> kbfz, clamAV is good for ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> Mc-Kay, yeah its called usplash themes, go to www.gnome-look.org and search usplash
<kbfz> thank you
<sparebit> sudo apt-get install clamav ;o)
<Mc-Kay> noone really writing virus for ubuntu or any other,
<Mc-Kay> Daft thanks
<Pici> !antivirus | kbfz
<ubottu> kbfz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Slart> Daft_Punk: googling a bit I see lots of recommendations for GIMP when it comes to animating gifs..
<Daft_Punk> Mc-Kay, once you have a theme go to system > administration > startup-manager and you can change your theme in there
<Daft_Punk> Slart, i do not want to animate a GIF i want to view the GIF animation
<Slart> !info gifsicle | Daft_Punk
<ubottu> gifsicle (source: gifsicle): Tool for manipulating GIF images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.51-1 (intrepid), package size 135 kB, installed size 292 kB
<sparebit> Daft_Punk, use firefox to view the animated GIF file
<Daft_Punk> sparebit, yeah but is that not a bit cumbersome? i want a program like the image viewer in ubuntu to view all images in gnome, including .gif animations
<Mc-Kay> Daft_Punk, ive made my own custom theme, and a loading screen jpg, im looking for a way to swap them over.
<Finnish> This file has 50 fps. I'm not able to view this, seems like slowmotion
<Finnish> 00022.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 1920 x 1080, >30 fps, video: FFMpeg MPEG-4, audio: Dolby AC3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Finnish> What to do with it?
<Daft_Punk> Mc-Kay, i would still suggest gnome-look.org as thats where all the custom eyecandy for gnome is, should have some info for u there, or at least connect with someone else who can help u
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I use my SD reader? I inserted a card and nothing shows up with a fdisk -l
<Daft_Punk> Mc-Kay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Mc-Kay> thanks, i just found a bootlogo creator
<remi> does anyone here has got a Dell Inspiron 1545 running Ubuntu? I want to buy one and I want to make sure everything will run smoothly.
<Daft_Punk> Mc-Kay, could you post what you found and where, incase anyone else has the same question and they are looking through the logs?
<StR|Sangreal> !commander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commander
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I use my SD reader? I inserted a card and nothing shows up with a fdisk -l
<StR|Sangreal> !total commander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about total commander
<StR|Sangreal> !file manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file manager
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<error404notfound> my pidgin keeps crashing..
<artemis> dis you change your DNS server?
<artemis> did
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: which version are you using?
<StR|Sangreal> ok, question to all... i am sticked up to TC in windoze and i would like to get an analogical sw for kubuntu intrepid amd64
<error404notfound> 2.5.2 I believe
<ActionParsnip> !pigin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pigin
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: try closing pidgin down and then running: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old and restarting it
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: you will need to reconfigure it but if its stable we know your profile is bad
<Slart> StR|Sangreal: isn't TC available for lx? perhaps I'm thinking of mc
<Mc-Kay> Daft_Punk, I found the link using synaptic, bootlogo-creator
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: what use would be that? all accounts, conf and etc will be moved,
<StR|Sangreal> mc is for bash
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: ahan...
<StR|Sangreal> but i mean sth usefull with gui
<StR|Sangreal> i use mc and/or krusader but both are much weaker and i wish to find sth i would be familiar with
<StR|Sangreal> !krusader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krusader
<StR|Sangreal> rofl
<remoteCTRL> i dont see contents of menus and folders anymore as soon as i enable compiz, but only for qt apps like amarok or kdvi. how can i fix this?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how do I set a sizelimit on a dir from the CLI ?
<Schuenemann> how can I use my SD card reader? I inserted a card and nothing happened. Nothing listed under fdisk -l too
<marinemuseet> Hi! I wolud like a odp-file to automatically open when starting my computer. I have Ubuntu 8. Can anyone tell me how to?
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: if you rename your profile out, when you rerun you will get a stock profile
<spaceninja> does anyone here know how to use rsync?
<ActionParsnip> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<Slart> !session | marinemuseet
<ubottu> marinemuseet: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<spaceninja> I want to sync my stuff from my working computer to my rsync server
<error404notfound> spaceninja: I use it..
<ActionParsnip> !backup | spaceninjac
<ubottu> spaceninjac: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> spaceninja: i think theres some help for you in there
<Mc-Kay> Daft_Punk, Im slowly creating a USB custom distro, so ive added hits about this and proggy without this install to work better with the key
<Slart> marinemuseet: make it run something like "openoffice yourfile.odp" in there..
<ActionParsnip> Slart: or "kde-open file"
<remoteCTRL> spaceninja: grsync provides a nais graphical interface for rsync
<Slart> ActionParsnip: or gnome-open for those pesky gnome users =)
<marinemuseet> Ubotto or Slart: Don't I need to open an executable file? Can i choose a odp-file there? (ODP=Ooo Impress)
<Slart> marinemuseet: nope.. I think you can add command line stuff directly there.. afaik
<ActionParsnip> damn pesky gnomes
<dominic_bredoto> Can't find linux-openvz kernel on Interpid? Any idea?
<Schuenemann> oh, come on...
<Slart> marinemuseet: just write the command in the "command" edit box.. you can't use the browse button
<Lounge> craszy question==> anyway i can get udev to create more loop devices?
<marinemuseet> What is the command? I write it in "Terminal"?
<spaceninja> it's hard to understand
<spaceninja> blah
<dominic_bredoto> Can't find linux-openvz kernel for Interpid using apt-cache? Any idea?
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: you might have to mount this manually, but dont ask me for the names of sd devices...
<Slart> marinemuseet: go to system, preferences, sessions
<spaceninja> the server should be the place where you want to save the synced file?
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  how can I mount if it fdisk -l does not show it/
<Slart> marinemuseet: press the "+Add" button, you'll get a new window
<remoteCTRL> spaceninja: just have a  look at grsync, that one is more easy for newbees;)
<Kollapse> Hi, how do I change the resolution of my TTYs ?
<marinemuseet> Slart: we can this in a private window?
<Slart> marinemuseet: the first text entry box is just a name for this entry... you can call it whatever you want "Show my odp document at startup" or similar
<Slart> marinemuseet: sure
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: err... that a point...
<dominic_bredoto> Anybody!OpenVZ on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  lspci shows: 08:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<wukui> hello
<a2z> anyone running skype in ubuntu 8.10?
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  does this help anything? http://sourceforge.net/projects/sdricohcs/
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: so you gotta have some device in /dev representing that device in order to get it mounted...
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: gimme a sec
<Slart> a2z: yes
<jado> hi ; why is my maximal resolution 1024x768 ?
<saurabh> can any tell me or give the link about using lucene in ubuntu 8.10
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: doesnt seem to me as if we are talking about the same device here...
<a2z> Slart can u please help me? skype was running fine in 8.04 but after upgrading, sound from mic is not detected
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  damn...
<Scix> I cant get this script to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Automatic%20WLAN%20Picker%20Script. Stops at "while read glob scheme"
<MrNaz> if i want to get a webca for my ubuntu box, is there anything special i should look for if i want to minimize trouble i may have arising from linux compatibility? or will any web cam work?
<ActionParsnip> jado: you need video drivers installing
<donald> how to open bin files??
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  do you have any idea?
<jado> ActionParsnip: "OpenGL version string: 2.1.8087 Release"
<StR|Sangreal> ubottu, how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: i am sorra dud i am afraid not...
<Slart> a2z: skype is being most annoying for me too.. but it does work most of the time.. I just set the audio settings for the proper device in skype.. that makes it work for me
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<rvn> program manager for ubuntu ala "progman.exe" from win311?
<a2z> Slart, whats the proper setting? i played around with it ones and messed it up....my audio output wasnt working either. then i did a clean installation
<ActionParsnip> donald: chmod +x <binfile>; ./<binfile>
<ActionParsnip> jado: then add some resolution lines to xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> how can I use my SD card reader? I can't mount the card
<Slart> a2z: the proper setting would depend on your computer, what sound card you have etc.. mine is set to hw:Audigy2,0 but it will probably be different on your computer
<saurabh> can any tell me or give the link about using lucene in ubuntu 8.10
<a2z> Slart, how do i find the sound card model number?
<saurabh> can any tell me or give the link about using lucene in ubuntu 8.10
<saurabh> can any tell me or give the link about using lucene in ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> !find lucene
<ubottu> Found: libclucene-dev, libclucene0ldbl, axyl-lucene, liblucene-java, liblucene-java-doc (and 4 others)
<ActionParsnip> !info axyl-lucene
<ubottu> axyl-lucene (source: axyl-lucene): The Axyl Luceneserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0 (intrepid), package size 1773 kB, installed size 3448 kB
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<Schuenemann> !find ricoh
<ubottu> File ricoh found in dvi2ps, ia32-libs, libgphoto2-2, libgphoto2-2-dev, libsane (and 18 others)
<Slart> a2z: cat /proc/asound/cards
<dayo2> how do i change my wallpaper in gnome via command line?
<gfather> guys anyone know if compiz capable of doing the same stuff as looking-glass ?
<jrib> dayo2: use gconftool to change the proper gconf key
<saurabh> can any tell me or give the link about using lucene in ubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> how do i change nvidia's power management
<shadeslayer> i want to set it to powersave
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Carstairs> how do i install ATI drivers. Says it cant find x something or other
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  [   14.071154] ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  according to dmesg
<bangalib1bu> when i put my pc under suspend mode i can't wake it up, what i foced to do is just restart my system. what can i do to wake my pc up from suspend mode?
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: err... there a reason why?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Carstairs
<ubottu> Carstairs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> i already have that window,i cant change anything
<a2z> Slart, any idea what setting to use?
<Carstairs> thanks
<ja660k> how can i see what graphics chipset i have?
<ActionParsnip> bangalib1bu: restart x maybe, hibernate is a serious PITA
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  dunno... has to be enabled I guess
<ActionParsnip> ja660k: lspci | grep VGA
<administrator__> wifi installtion in for ubuntu
<ubuntistas> how can i updtae my compizconfig?
<ubuntistas> update
<Bodsda> ubuntistas, why does it need updating?
<gfather> can compiz do this ? http://sillydog.org/graph/temp/project_looking_glass01.jpg
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: tha would probably help:D point is to find out WHY it has been disabled, probably dmesg also tells you that
<administrator__> method of installtion wi fi modem  for ubuntu
<Slart> a2z: isn't there a drop down selecting thingy in the skype settings?
<mick02> Afternoon folks, am wondering if anyone can help me with a slightly OT topic. I'm nmapping my LAN but I want to grep the results so that I can output the results to a file. For example I want to nmap the LAN, find all the IP addresses that have the word LaserJet found in the results. What I've done already is nmap -O 192.168.1.1-254 | grep LaserJet > Printers.txt however that just gives me the list of printers and not the associated IP address. Can anyone t
<mick02> ell me how I would go about formulating a nmap/grep to do what I'm trying to do. Thanks in advance
<gfather> and not just show them like this , but actually interact with them
<ubuntistas> what do u meAN?
<Bodsda> ubuntistas, why do you think you need to update compiz?
<shadeslayer> gfather: KDE can already do that
<Scix> does this work in Ubuntu? "while read glob scheme" It's used in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Automatic%20WLAN%20Picker%20Script. Anywhay, when i run the script with -x I can se it stops at this line
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  http://pastebin.com/m418ead75
<gfather> shadeslayer only kde ?
<jado> ActionParsnip: if i can't choose over 1024x768 there should be some reason
<ubuntistas> what's your problem
<Sarthor> ActionParsnip, i never tried Windwos for this, but some says windows can do this easily.. what do you think??
<shadeslayer> im installing gnome as of now
<shadeslayer> compiz may or may not be able to do it
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: well those are the lines containing the name of the controller, probably there will be some statements one or two lines above that one
<oCean_> mick02: what is the actual output of the nmap command? Is it over more then 1 line per ip-address? Grep has also switches to show lines before and after the actual grepped line
<shadeslayer> so no idea how to change the nVidia settings?? :(
<daredevilthere> HELLO ALL
<Bodsda> shadeslayer, change nvidia settings... tried   sudo nvidia-settings   ?
<daredevilthere> I need some tool like vc++ in ubuntu to program in c
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  sigh... the output is too long
<Bodsda> daredevilthere, you already have gcc installed
<shadeslayer> Bodsda: well ill get the X server thingy,but i cant change the power management
<gfather> <daredevilthere> i think there is allot of c++ ide on ubuntu :)
<dayo2> jrib: thanks!
<daredevilthere> gfather: can u name some
<ActionParsnip> Sarthor: do what?
<a2z> Slart,  u mean the sound devices option?
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mick02> oCean_, the output is quite large with lots of info involved, I'm only looking for the type of Printer attached and it's IP address
<Slart> a2z: yes
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: have done that now i need some IDE
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: how many people are you helping?? :)
<aolko> hi all
<Bodsda> shadeslayer, power management.. do you mean   System >> Preferences >> Power management
<daredevilthere> i mean like Kdevelop
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<arvind_khadri> daredevilthere, netbeans
<daredevilthere> on ubuntu with gname
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: many
<shadeslayer> Bodsda: no,i want something specifically for the card
<felix46> hello
<a2z> Slart, is there any way to check if its the problem with my mic seeting in pc?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hehe
<aolko> where i can download screenkast for ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | felix46
<ubottu> felix46: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gfather> daredevilthere did u try eclipse ?
<shadeslayer> !hi | felix46
<Bodsda> shadeslayer, oh, not sure then, sorry
<shadeslayer> np
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: dmesg > bla.txt redirects the output into a txt document called bla
<daredevilthere> gfather i downoaded eclipse but dont knw its not working
<felix46> is possible change the language of Konversation?
<oCean_> mick02: well, I'm not very familiair with the nmap commando, so I am not aware of arguments to the nmap command which would do exactly that. However, some 'grep' and/or 'awk' might do the trick. If you could show me an example? Use pastebin to paste ...
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  that's not the problem... the problem is find something in all that text
<gfather> <daredevilthere> code block seems the most popular for c++
<daredevilthere> gfather: i did  sudo ./eclipse but it says permission denied even with root its not working
<shadeslayer> felix46: #konversation maybe
<arvind_khadri> !doesntwork | daredevilthere
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: well as soon as you have it in a txt document you can search the document and read one line above that, right?
<ubottu> daredevilthere: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<felix46> ok, thx
<gfather> <daredevilthere> http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<addeboy> Hello. Can anyone issue a "id" command on a ubuntu 8.10 installation? I made a mistake and removed myself from all groups and I don't know which are defaults here. Thanks in advance.
<shadeslayer> i have the G of GNOME
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  there is nothing related one line above it
<shadeslayer> only NOME left
<mick02> oCean_, no worries, just give me one second to nmap a section to show you
<gfather> <daredevilthere> http://www.codeblocks.org/
<Slart> a2z: you could try some other recording software to see if that works
<oCean_> mick02: sure
<felix46> how can i register my nick of irc?
<aolko> ...
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: mensch maier mann... well the statement "disabling" actually implies that it has been enabled somewhere before, right?
<Slart> !register | felix46
<ubottu> felix46: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mun> hi
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: grep the dmesg for err and fail
<Knacker2_NL> hi
<daredevilthere> gfather: which one do u prefer anjuta or codeblock i want to work on c
<Knacker2_NL> does anybody know how to get my wireless network going ?
<gfather> <daredevilthere> i dont do c :) , i do java with netbeans
<felix46>  /nick doesn't works
<daredevilthere> gfather: would anjuta work with c?
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  nothing interesting
<mun> if i want to use an emerald theme, how do i overload the current theme, which was added vai Appearance Preferences
<Slart> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1348 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<arcardia> this is channel spanish?
<gfather> <daredevilthere> u work on c or c++ ?
<Slart> !es | arcardia
<ubottu> arcardia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daredevilthere> gfather: on both
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: also had a look into /var/log/syslog?
<Chousuke> gfather: don't use <> when addressing someone. it looks like a quote
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<Chousuke> gfather: very confusing :)
<daredevilthere> gfather: does c and c++ require different one
<Asger> where does ubuntu place the files for a program, like when windows puts them in the "program" folder?
<silv3r_m001> I am using evolution and imap and I want to save a local copy of all mails fetched via imap ... is that possible
<silv3r_m001> ?
<Slart> Asger: a little all over the place.. some subfolder of /usr mostly
<ActionParsnip> Asger: due to the nature of linux, it doesnt exist like that. May apps use common libraries
<rvn> i am looking for a shell like progman (program manager) for windows, but for linux ofc, anyone know of one?
<felix46> how can i register my nick? /nick doesn't works
<mick02> oCean_, here ye go http://pastebin.com/f3ad569c3
<Asger> okay, thx
<rvn> you use /msg nickserv register (password) (email) felix
<Slart> !lfh
<ActionParsnip> Asger: there will be a binary in /usr/bin but it will use many other libs from all over the system to function
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfh
<gfather> daredevilthere i think both of them support c and c++
<shadeslayer> felix46: #freenode please
<ActionParsnip> Asger: as a user its not important where they go as its abstracted for you
<Daft_Punk> felix46, do /msg nickserv REGISTER *email* *password*
<daredevilthere> gfather:  alrite thanks im going to install anjita
<felix46> what is freenode?
<vigo> Asger: Yes there is, it is in terminal or the GUI Places>HomeFolder
<ActionParsnip> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Slart> !freenode
<shadeslayer> :O
<oCean_> mick02: ok. hang on
<shadeslayer> felix46: what youre on
<mick02> oCean_, as you can see there's a lot of information there, this is typically what nmap will output with the -O switch, all I want to do is find any output that contains the word LaserJet and also to include the IP address of the printer to a file called printer.txt
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  I'm looking now. Nothing I can relate to the problem...
<Asger> allright, thx again. I'm new to irc as well, how do i put a name infront of what i'm writing, like u do with my name?
<Myrtti> !tab | Asger
<ubottu> Asger: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mun> does anyone know how i can use an emerald theme instead of one added via Appearance Preferences? It seems that the borders now come from the emerald theme, but the colours and icons come from the old.
<Slart> Asger: well.. I type "Asg" then press tab
<oCean_> mick02: I get it. Hmm....
<Asger> Myrtti, thx
<siege> hey guys, i need help with iptables
<ActionParsnip> Asger: type a little of it and press tab, like you can in terminal
<siege> i have done this command 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -j DROP'
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | siege
<ubottu> siege: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<siege> but i am still able to get incoming connections
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: sorry to say dude, but without knowing why ubuntu disables the driver its gonna be tough to find out...
<rvn> i am looking for a shell like progman (program manager) for windows, but for linux ofc, anyone know of one?
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: in other words i am clueless
<Asger> ActionParsnip, yeah. It's working now, right`?
<siege> i have read the documentation on the site
<siege> followed the instructions, but no go
<siege> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Asger: yes thats exactly it
<vigo> Asger: Like that. ActionParsnip explained it well, or good.
<oCean_> mick02: well, that's not easy. It would be (little?) more so if the nmap only scanned ports 515 and maybe(?) 9100
<ActionParsnip> Asger: makes my name highlight so is easier to see in the 1400 users in here
<mick02> oCean_, that problem of using the lines above or below is that the output can be different for every host on the network
<oCean_> mick02: indeed :/
<ActionParsnip> Asger: you can tab compete in terminal too and eventualy you'll be trying to tab complete everywhere :)
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  can't I enable it again?
<mick02> oCean_, I'll try scanning for just those ports, I guess that will work, I was just hoping that I could scan every host/port avail to make sure I don't miss out on any machines
<Asger> ActionParsnip, hehe
<remoteCTRL> Schuenemann: doesnt seem to me, anyways i gotta run for the bus, sry m8
<oCean_> mick02: It's too bad the output varies so much.
<Asger> 1 more question: in firefox, when i want to go back to the previous page, in windows i used to be able to use backspace. That doesn't work now..
<Schuenemann> remoteCTRL,  ok thanks
<Wimpog> who took Ubuntu Certification exam?
<mick02> oCean_, I know what you mean, there ahs to be a way to do this though
 * Wimpog wants to know if anybody took Ubuntu Certification exam
<Silvard> is there such a thing?
<oCean_> mick02: well, maybe it's possible to scan "per-host". Meaning to run nmap through a loop (for each host in iprange) and output only if port 515 is 'interesting' (e.g. listens)
<felix46> how i can change my pass of my nick?
<mick02> oCean_, that's handy enough with the -p switch in nmap i.e. nmap 192.168.1.1-254 -p515
<ActionParsnip> Asger: alt + left works in both
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Wimpog
<ubottu> Wimpog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Asger: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<administrator_> How can I use the Iexplorer
<oCean_> mick02: well that'll make it a bit easier. However, you'll still end up with only 'one output'. I would like the output to be as 'one scanned host per outputfile' .. something like that
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: theres ies4linux
<administrator_> hao can I get it?
<administrator_> how can I get it?
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: you download a package and it will run an installer for you
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: its in no way hugely usable
<administrator_> OK,Thank you very much
<Asger> ActionParsnip, aha. now i know that as well. I just installed ubuntu yesterday so i have a lot to learn still
<Scix> Is there anyone eho can help me with why this script (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Automatic%20WLAN%20Picker%20Script) stops at "while read glob scheme"? If i don't find a solution to this, I may lose my job
<ActionParsnip> Asger: every day is a school day
<ActionParsnip> Asger: if you read that link theres a lil hack to enable backspacing to go back
<bod> Scix, you may have more luck in #bash
<boot_loop> how long has the TAB feature existed in linux where it fills out a filename and commands in terminal for you??
<Scix> tanks bod
<mick02> oCean_, nope, I'm only looking for one output file with all the results that have LaserJet in them to be there on 1 output files along with the IP address of each corresponding entry
<bod> Scix, np
<felix46> this chanel is apropiate for talk of "emesene"?
<ActionParsnip> mick02: grep -i lazerjet <somefile>
<CK-TECH> any way to recover trash file ? i wrong press empty trash.
<ActionParsnip> mick02: or pipe the output of the command you are using into the grep
<ActionParsnip> !recover | CK-TECH
<ubottu> CK-TECH: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> CK-TECH: or restore from data backup
<CK-TECH> ActionParsnip, i dont backup -.-
<ActionParsnip> CK-TECH: then your data is expendable
<CK-TECH> ActionParsnip, but i already empty trash possible to get it back?
<Asger> is anyone running Football manager 2009 succesfully? in that case i'd like to know how u did it?
<mick02> ActionParsnip, will this only give the lines that have the word LaserJet in them? I was doing a sudo nmap -O 192.168.1.1-254 | grep LaserJet > Printers.txt but that was only giving me the list of all the lines with LaserJet in them it didn't give me the IP address of each printer
<Slart> !appdb | Asger
<ubottu> Asger: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<oCean_> mick02: only way I can think of right now, is two-step. Create per-host output files, and grep each file for printer
<ActionParsnip> mick02: yep, thats what grep does,
<Rencx> how can i control multiple computers from may computer?
<administrator_> exit
<Rencx> What prorgam i must use
<Slart> Rencx: ssh
<a2z> Slart,  the mic setting isnt right it seems
<ActionParsnip> mick02: what was the output in the file? if the ip goes on the next line down then you may have to wangle a bit harder
<Slart> Rencx: or you mean something like "run this command on these 4000 computers" ?
<psixolog> hi
<Asger> Slart, ubottu, thx
<psixolog> is there any better flash player than than adobe, for ubuntu 8.04?
<Rencx> Slart: no i want see online status and conet with them like remote conection..
<Slart> psixolog: nope
<Carstairs> tried loading ATI drivers but it reports x server not found and aborts
<mick02> ActionParsnip, How can I grep for 2 patterns in one file? The output of my nmap is like this http://pastebin.com/f3ad569c3 although it can be different for each host. oCean_ I'm able to create an output file for all the hosts that have port 515 open but some of these.
<a2z> gnash i think psixolog
<Slart> Rencx: I haven't seen any tools like that.. but there are lots of software out there
<mick02> oCean_, aren't related to my interests
<jrib> mick02: "grep for 2 patterns" is ambiguous
<mick02> jrib, in this case it is something that I would need to do as all the lines that I'm looking for will have both patterns in the output
<felix46> when is the most feature of ubuntu 8.10 respect of the 8.04?
<jrib> mick02: grep A | grep B
<arvind_khadri> mick02, use the "and" clause
<ActionParsnip> mick02: then sudo nmap -O 192.168.1.1-254 | grep Interesting should do you
<psixolog> why when i play flash games through firefox, games are play very slow?
<Rencx> Slart: it cold be somthing like sype were you can see online status, but also you can make favarites and connet to online computer
<arvind_khadri> jrib, isnt that "or" ? i guess he needs "and"
<ActionParsnip> psixolog: are you on 64bit linux or 32bit?
<psixolog> 32
<jrib> arvind_khadri: no, he's piping one grep into another
<Carstairs> tryin to load ATI drivers and it says x server not found and aborts what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> psixolog: have you installed video drivers?
<psixolog> yes
<psixolog> nvidia 8600
<mun> hi
<mick02> ActionParsnip, when I did that I just got  http://pastebin.com/f78b93446
<mick02>  with no IP addresses
<ActionParsnip> Carstairs: what is the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<mun> do emerald themes control the colour of windows and texts?
<Slart> Rencx: mm.. it sounds useful.. but I don't know of any app that does that
<mick02> jrib can I use both the greps in one after another, if I do will I just be passing a result like http://pastebin.com/f78b93446
<ActionParsnip> psixolog: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<mick02>  to the second grep?
<Asger> how do i open an iso file? do i need a special program?
<Slart> !mountiso | Asger
<oCean_> mick02: this will work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121875/
<ubottu> Asger: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> mick02: well you use them how I said... COMMAND | grep A | grep B
<ActionParsnip> Asger: depends what you want to do with it?
<Carstairs> out put is ATI technologies Inc RV280 {radion 9200se} {1002:5964} rev 01
<Slart> Asger: also I think the regular archiving tools can open isos
<jstryc> hello
<mick02> arvind_khadri, should I just do something like nmap -O 192.168.1.1-254 | grep IP AND LaserJet
<oCean_> mick02: however, it's the two-step I suggested.
<jstryc> need sme hlp..
<Asger> i just wonna run a programe
<ActionParsnip> Carstairs: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-505594.html
<jstryc> with kismet
<Carstairs> will look thanks
<ActionParsnip> Asger: you can mount it
<arvind_khadri> mick02, if you want both the patterns to be matched at the same instance... "and" in grep is &
<ActionParsnip> Asger: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<oCean_> mick02: I myself did not search for printer, but ftp, and ended up with: "/tmp/192.168.1.33	21/tcp open  ftp"
<mick02> oCean_, I'll give your script a shot and see how I go
<ActionParsnip> Asger: then you will see the data in the iso in /mdea/cdrom0
<mick02> arvind_khadri, I'll also try the & .... thanks jrib, ActionParsnip and oCean_ for your help and suggestions
<jrib> & is not and in grep...
<arvind_khadri> mick02, am not sure about it
<arvind_khadri> jrib, sorry about it
<Asger> the terminal asks for my sudo password...and when i try to type, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Asger: thats fine, in linux no news is good news
<arvind_khadri> Asger, thats the way it should be
<ActionParsnip> Asger: cd /media/cdrom0; ls
<Myrtti> Asger: in Unix systems the passwords given in terminal are not shadowed
<ActionParsnip> ba-da-bing ba-da-bam
<Myrtti> Asger: or echoed
<chick> hey
<mun> is there a way to change the colour of the inside of all windows?
<bod> !hi | chick
<ubottu> chick: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<a2z> mun terminal?
<xorgasme> /wc
<xorgasme> Oo
<chick> i've downloaded some linux programs but i cant open and install them
<mun> a2z: well, not just the terminal, but nautilus, xchat etc.
<Carstairs> sorry actionparsnip but that tells me nothing. I know I have xserver running so why dont driver instll find it?
<bod> chick, which programs?
<chick> winrar
<Asger> ActionParsnip, i can't get the script to work. I'm supposed to post it in terminal, right?
<bod> chick, winrar is not a linux program
<bod> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<a2z> mun> xchat>settings:P
<bod> chick, try unrar-free for use in ubuntu
<mun> a2z: so does each application have to be configured individually?
<ActionParsnip1> back, stupid battery
<bod> mun, generally those settings are kept specific to the application, so find xchats, terminals, nautilus etc. their settings menu
<Schuenemann> omg I can't get this xd card to work
<Carstairs> welcome back actionparsnip
<mun> ok thanks
<bod> does the   flashplugin-nonfree   work on 64 bit?
<Asger> ActionParsnip, i can't get the script to work. I'm supposed to post it in terminal, right?
<koen_> Hi ppl
<bod> !hi | koen_
<ubottu> koen_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mick02> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koen_> ive got a problem i dont know how to config my  wireless network card
<koen_> could someone help me ? =)
<Carstairs> that link you sent to me action parsnip is not what i need. I know x server is running but why does the ATI installer not find it/
<Asger> ActionParsnip, sry if i double posted. Dunno if u could read it if you had a dc
<chick> ok i wont use it but how can i open rar archives?
<koen_> its a acer aspire 7520
<koen_> atheros network card
<chick> can i have a PM with anyone?
<bod> chick, with that program unrar-free, checks its docs after you install it   man unrar-free
<a2z> mun u want to unzip a rar file?
<a2z> sorry chick
<ActionParsnip1> !rar | chick
<ubottu> chick: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chick> but i cant install the winrar....
<koen_> install 7 zip
<ActionParsnip1> chick, once youo install the relevant stuff, file roller wil manage it
<koen_> y
<bertolo> how can i dowload the drivers manually to install using edgy for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<bertolo> how can i dowload the drivers manually to install using edgy for ubuntu 8.04 ? (nvidia drivers)
<ActionParsnip1> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<bod> bertolo, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: edgy is dead
<welp> Uuuh, if I don't have an internet connection on a computer and I download .deb files to a memory stick (for example), then want to move the deb files to the internet-less computer, I'm guessing I should be putting the deb files in /var/cache/apt, but can't work out what to do after that >.<
<bod> bertolo, oh, wait, nvm
<ActionParsnip1> !aptoncd | welp
<ubottu> welp: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<koen_> Can someone help me configure my Atheros network card (acer aspire 7520 ) i dont know how to set it up .. i tryed ndiswrapper but it doesnt do it  . so plz help me ^ ^
<bod> welp, no just run    dpkg -i /path/to/deb/package.deb
<a2z> chick sudo apt-get install unrar
<bertolo> how can i download the drivers MANUALLY to install using edgy for ubuntu 8.04 ? (nvidia drivers)
<bertolo> not sudo magic
<koen_> the nvidia site?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: you can get them from www.nvidia.com
<Carstairs> fed up
<koen_> Can someone help me configure my Atheros network card (acer aspire 7520 ) i dont know how to set it up .. i tryed ndiswrapper but it doesnt do it  . so plz help me ^ ^
<bod> !repeat | koen_
<ubottu> koen_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<welp> bod: Sweet, thanks
<koen_> kk =)
<bod> welp, your welcome :)
<michalski-bj> gmorning, how do you add a disclaimer (using pam) to everyone logging in graphically?
<bod> thanks koen_
<bertolo> ActionParsnip then in wich dir do i put them to install them using edgy ?
<koen_> i think you should config a file
<koen_> and put -ath in it or something
<Carstairs> still fed up
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: i'd strongly suggest getting your system up to at least hardy
<bod> !ot | Carstairs
<ubottu> Carstairs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1 i am hardy
<bertolo> 8.04
<bertolo> wich is the driver dir in edgy ?
<bertolo> or just install mannualy ?
<Carstairs> thanks bod that really helps with my problem
<bod> bertolo, then please explain your situation clearer, it sounded as if you were using edgy trying to install hardy drivers
<bertolo> ?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: then why were you mentioning edgy?
<bertolo> are u nuts ?
<bod> Carstairs, your off topic posts really help with the channel traffic (sarcasm)
<bertolo> yes ofcourse i am using hardy and want to install nvidia drivers using edgy
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: can you run: lspci | grep VGA
<Carstairs> fair enough
<bertolo> lol
<bertolo> u are so noob man
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, can someone tell me how to send a small text.txt in commandline to address test@testmail.com ?
<bertolo> ty anyway
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: i'd beg to differ
<bertolo> AutoMatriX program < text.txt
<Izinucs> bertolo: you say edgy.. maybe one of ubuntu's earlier releases maybe something else.. what is it?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: edgy is a release of ubntu
<bertolo> edgy, the driver emulator
<AutoMatriX> bertolo, nice, but which program ?
<bertolo> any u want
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: its like saying " I want to install my gfx drivers in windows XP using window 98"
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: it makes no sense
<bertolo> loool
<bertolo> do u know ndisrapper ?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: oooh you mean ENVY
<bertolo> ahaahahah
<bertolo> owned!!!
<bod> !lol | bertolo
<ubottu> bertolo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bertolo> YES
<bertolo> ENVY!!!
<ActionParsnip1> !envy | bertolo
<ubottu> bertolo: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: edgy != envy...OWNED TWICE
<koen_> !atheros
<bertolo> lool
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bertolo> sorry
<bertolo> aaggagaga
<bertolo> so funny
<Izinucs> bertolo: you either use the restricted drivers built into ubuntu or you installed directly from nvidia.. there's no edgy involved that would make any sense
<bertolo> sorry
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: dont get smart with me sunshine
<Carstairs> trying to install ATI drivers. Installer reports that x server is missing. Xserver is not missing. I can edit it etc. What should I do?
<bod> sunshine << hahaha
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: can you run the command and i can advise
<bertolo> looooool ActionParsnip1
<bertolo> omg so many letters
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: lil fyi, I'm in here almost daily helping folks
<koen_> :))
<Izinucs> bertolo: perhaps you mean envy jor envyng?  not edgy?
<bertolo> cann u just tell me the directory download them ?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: lspci | grep VGA
<michalski-bj> !lol|bertolo
<Eimann> morning. is there a canonical-related IRC-Channel somewhere? How long does it usually take to get feedback regarding a landscape trial?
<ubottu> bertolo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bertolo> omg
 * Izinucs see's a troll in the house..
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: if you give me the output i can give the the command to get a supprted driver rather than envy's rubbish
<bertolo> ActionParsnip1 ? :) wich dir ?
 * michalski-bj wants to hurt the troll
<bertolo> sorry can't read so fast..
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: any
<bertolo> ok..then install mannualy ?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: just run the command
<a2z> ubottu :))
<bertolo> what ?
<bertolo> what command ?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: they will once i give you the command that I will give you once uo give me the output of the command
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: lspci | grep VGA
<bertolo> okthks
<bertolo> i am in vista
<tarzeau> can i put my ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-desktop-item-edit/%gconf.xml somewhere so all users get my menus?
<bertolo> far away from my beloved ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: then you need to boot to linux
<tarzeau> like /etc/xdg/ or somewhere?
<bertolo> :) loool
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: actually we can use vista
 * bertolo kisses ActionParsnip1 in the mouth!
<bertolo> bye thks
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: head to display settings and it will say your video card
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: or in device manager
<bertolo> i know my video card
<ActionParsnip1> what is it
<bertolo> lol
<bertolo> 7300 gt
<bertolo> i have the drivers alread :)
<Eimann> .oO( )
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: with the range of users in here i assume nothing
<bertolo> ?
<bertolo> dont understand that sunshine :)
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: users range from newbs to absolute pros
<a2z> including sunshines
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: i treat everyone the same so all bases are covered and all information is given
<jway> how do I replace a string with a linebreak in gedit?
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: ok in hardy you need: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: if you are told to run a command as root, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig    and then reboot
<bertolo> :/
<bertolo> but i have no internet for sudo apt-get
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: you can then rerun nvidia-settings and setup your display
<bertolo> in my ubuntu
<bertolo> okok
<bertolo> i know that
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: then download the debs to your vista partition and mount it in linux and read the data
<ActionParsnip1> bertolo: linux can read ntfs natively buut not write without extra help
<bertolo> lol ok
<bertolo> can i use a usb pen xD
<michalski-bj> stop saying lol
<bertolo> loool
<ActionParsnip1> sure
<bertolo> i have everything except the drivers
<bertolo> no problem
<bertolo> i am not that noob
<bertolo> lol
<bertolo> i am so grateful wanna make love ActionParsnip1
<bertolo> ?
<[ifroog]> Quick Question, What app will help me convert an avi to dvd ?
<ActionParsnip1> ive a girlfriend so .... no
<ActionParsnip1> [ifroog]: devede
<[ifroog]> ActionParsnip1, Thanks.
<Jufis> I get an error when I try to mount Maxtor's external usb-harddrive. Do I need a driver to get it to mount?
<incubii> Jufis, you shouldnt need a special driver. what error do you get?
<ActionParsnip1> Jufis: nope, just mount it
<ActionParsnip1> Jufis: sudo fdisk -l will show which /dev the drive it
<ZeroByte> any advice on which video conferencing software is the easiest to get working between two ubuntu systems?
<letalis> out of curiousity i have noticed that in intrepid that while using apt-get its possible to tab complete names of packages, is that part of apt-get or is that a script that runs in the background at runtime because i dont recall having that ability a long tie ago. since it works in zsh as wel as bash, i can only assume that it is a feature of apt-get
<ActionParsnip1> Jufis: you can then: sudo mkdir /media/maxtor;  sudo mount /dev/<whatever> /media/maxtor
<ZeroByte> I keep running into problems with ekiga
<felix46> how i can change my pass?
<jtaji> letalis: it's provided by the bash-completion package, you can tab complete all kinds of sstuff ;)
<bertolo> wich is the package name of glib ?
<LjL> bertolo: apt-cache search libglib
<floo7__> how can i play audio through the headphone jack in my cd drive instead through my soundcard?
<felix46> how i can change my pass of my nick?
<LjL> felix46: /msg nickserv help set password
<shadycyborg> i think felix46 is a bot
<bertolo> LjL thks
<gekkoo> I'm searching for a certain file in a package, how do i locate it?
<felix46> im not bot xD
<LjL> !apt-file | gekkoo
<ubottu> gekkoo: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<felix46> but sorry my bad english
<LjL> gekkoo: a simpler alternative is using http://packages.ubuntu.com
<shadycyborg> felix46: then why do you repeat questions??
<letalis> jtaji: it worksi in zsh as well which i found useful but at the same time strange
<felix46> i do question in two chanels xD
<shadycyborg> felix46: /msg NickServ help
<sujr> hi! what are the command line sip on linux which can have 3 way conference?
<felix46> my problem has resolved thanx
<sanity> I'm trying to debug a Java garbage collection issue (its running on Linux).  In my logs I have a collection as follows: Times: user=0.33 sys=0.00, real=10.58 secs.  What are the reasons it might only take 0.33 user time, but over 10 seconds in real time?
<remi> does anyone here has got a Dell Inspiron 1545 running Ubuntu? I want to buy one and I want to make sure everything will run smoothly.
<jtaji> letalis: not sure why as I've never used zsh, it's sourced in /etc/bash.bashrc or~/.bashrc too, odd
<LjL> sujr: ohphone should do conference, but it's H323 not SIP
<letalis> jtaji: zsh is the shell for the ultra lazy ;)
<incubii> sanity, it could be IO issues. Maybe you are waiting for disk operations to finish ?
<Jufis> ahh, got it to work. I just mounted it back to my windows machine and hit the "safely remove" button and then plugged it back into ubuntu. Seems like ubuntu doesn't like if the drive has been removed without "safely remove harddrive" thing.
<sanity> incubii: the Java garbage collector shouldn't touch the disk - unless its swapping.  would that explain it?
<sanity> incubii: I mean, could swapping explain a 9 second delay?
<incubii> sanity, if it were swapping then it would be an IO issues
<sujr> sujr, does it support pc to pc calls?
<incubii> sanity, you could try re-installing java?
<sunda1> anyone , how to change boot sequence in atom based lenovo u8?
<sanity> incubii: um, why would that help?
<Paul_> any one knows bout a good joomla channel
<LjL> sujr: sujr is yourself, i'm ljl :P anyway yes, sure
<LjL> Paul_: tried, say, #joomla?
<Paul_> ya
<Paul_> :( bad spelling
<incubii> sanity, well maybe the install is corrupt? does it perform slowly across the board?
<boot_loop> is there a "task manager" in ubuntu, where I can see all running applications and close them if necessary?
<Paul_> thanks
<sanity> incubii: no, I don't think that is the problem
<OleJon> Hi, I have a line in my fstab for an SSHFS-mount, and when nautilus is run as root, it shows the server under "places" (when mounted and unmounted), but not when running nautilus as a normal user (it just shows it if it's mounted). How can I fix?
<incubii> boot_loop, it is under Administration tools, System Monitor
<sujr> LjL, so sorry, bit confused here. i hope it can have a pc-to-pc calls with cli feature
<LjL> sujr: CLI as in "command line interface", or CLI as in "called ID"?
<sanity> can anyone point me to a good resource on understanding swap, resident, terminology like that, especially as it relates to the output of the 'top' command?
<sujr> LjL, command line interface. does it?
<boot_loop> incubii: thank you
<LjL> sujr: yes, i specifically picked one that was CLI-only, as you requested. with GUI, there are a couple other possibilities
<incubii> boot_loop, if you want to see all options make sure you select that under View menu
<incubii> processes*
<mrga_cro> hello
<Bodsda> how can i install flash on hardy 64bit?
<sujr> LjL, well, i'll check it. hope it will solve my problem. thanks
<SinPro> I have a question, I don't have a cdrom, so, I should install the Ubuntu8.10 by using USB. How can I do that?
<mrga_cro> can somebody tell what is this
<mrga_cro> http://pastebin.com/m1c261150
<LjL> sanity: i don't know of a resource, i can tell you roughly (but i might be wrong too) that "VIRT" is what the process has allocated in total, "RES" is what is actually in RAM, "SHR" is what was allocated as shared memory with other programs
<Myrtti> !usb | SinPro
<ubottu> SinPro: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bacta> Are there any settings I can tweak to make my wireless connection more stable?
<Bodsda> mrga_cro, thats a syntax error in the code of the binary program your attempting to run
<sanity> LjL: thanks.  so doesn't top tell you whether any of a processes' data is swapped out to disk?
<mrga_cro> can't be
<Bodsda> mrga_cro, why not?
<LjL> sanity: not by default i don't think, but there should be an option
<sanity> LjL: ok, will check - thanks
<mrga_cro> because on trolltech site i have downloaded 2 binary packages and i have same problem with both of them
<Kingsy101> this is going to sound like an odd question but does anyone know a decent audio oscillator for ubuntu to output square waves?
<LjL> sanity: actually, it seems it does, because the manpage actually says that VIRT = SWAP + RES, so the swapped-out portion should simply be VIRT-RES (i thought VIRT also included allocated-but-as-yet-unused pages)
<LjL> sanity: search for "swapped size" in the manpage
<sanity> LjL: ah, ok
<gfather> guys how can i benchmark my pc preformance ,
<Bodsda> mrga_cro, all i know is that error message is reporting an unexpected charcter in the code -- sorry, cant help much more then that
<Bodsda> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<acidx> gfather, apt-get install hardinfo :)
<gfather> i think the graphic drivers or something not working right
<valerio> fgjfgy
<valerio> ii+
<gfather> acidx will this help me know what wronge with my pc :)
<valerio> uuu09
<mrga_cro> ok i'll search for an answer:D
<acidx> gfather, there's no graphic benchmark in hardinfo yet.
<Bodsda> How do i install flash for hardy 64 bit?
<sanity> LjL: hmm, well - just now in my process VIRT is 7843m, and RES is 2.1g - could that mean most of my app is swapped out?  I'm not sure why it would do that when apparently there is 5g free memory
<gfather> <acidx
<gfather> acidx how can i know i working like it should
<LjL> sanity: no that doesn't make sense to me, i thought VIRT should always be bigger than RES. i need to look better
<Kingsy101> this is going to sound like an odd question but does anyone know a decent audio oscillator for ubuntu to output square waves?
<sanity> LjL: well, VIRT is bigger than RES in this case
<a2z> acidx how about interactivity benchmark
<acidx> gfather, what's happening?
<LjL> sanity: err... yes of course it is. i read the numbers wrong :>
<dougl> Kingsy101, what frequency?
<acidx> a2z, what's this?
<LjL> sanity: so yes, it *should* mean that most of your app is swapped out, at least according to the manpage
<Kingsy101> dougl - pretty low, a change in wave every couple of seconds
<gfather> acidx it lags sometime
<a2z> if i want to check the interactivity of the system
<LjL> sanity: but i still suspect somehow that VIRT might also include things that aren't really swapped out, but are simply allocated-and-as-of-yet-unused
<Bodsda> How do i install flash for hardy 64 bit?
<sanity> LjL: that doesn't make a lot of sense - why would it swap out over half my app when it has so much free space?
<sanity> LjL: right
<gfather> like i know it should work very good , but the feel of something wronge
<sanity> LjL: is there a better command than top for investigating per-process memory/swap usage?
<LjL> sanity: mind, the manpage doesn't say that, but looking at my own process table, i do suspect that's the case
<hmw> Kingsy101 - i dont know a fitting linux software for that, but you can get FruityLoops and run it it wine, it has some synthies that might do what you want (v3.x runs in wine, higher versions, i dont know)
<acidx> gfather, are you using something that uses heavy I/O (like file copying between two disks, heavy networking, etc)?
<bertolo> dow anyone know a bejewled game for my mother ?
<gfather> acidx and how do i start hardinfo
<LjL> sanity: "top" should give you all sort of information if you pass it the right parameters - look at the manpage, there's plenty... "ps" should also do
<gfather> acidx no
<acidx> gfather, it should be in Applications -> System Tools -> System Profiler and Benchmark
<bertolo> dow anyone know a bejewled game for my mother ? plz
<a2z> bertolo, popcap
<bertolo> ty´
<Kingsy101> hmw - I have never installed/ran wine b4
<Kingsy101> hmw - can I pm you?
<gfather> acidx not there
<acidx> a2z: what kind of interactivity?
<acidx> gfather, have you installed it?
<gfather> yes
<hmw> Kingsy101 - for FruityLoops its just a normal wine install... PM me
<acidx> gfather, try System -> Preferences instead
<yortz> hi guys, i've installed merb (sudo gem install merb) on ubuntu hardy 8.0.4 but when i try to run merb it says -bash: merb: command not found
<yortz> when i do gem list --local i actually got merb installed as gem in /usr/local/ruby-enterprise/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems
<gfather> acidx not there
<acidx> gfather, Alt+F2; then run hardinfo.
<bertolo> dow anyone know a bejewled free and beatiful game for my mother ? plz
<sujr> LjL, is ohphone intended only for lan? or it can cross the internet? thanks
<incubii> yortz, maybe you need to specify ruby first
<LjL> sujr: it can cross the internet, although H323 typically has a few problems with NAT firewalls
<bertolo> no problem if u use hamachi
<yortz> mmm in which sense?
<gfather> acidx worked
<bertolo> emule it wine!
<sujr> LjL, ok thanks again.
<LjL> sujr: a SIP client can probably do a better job of dealing with NAT, but right now i can't find a command-line SIP client that supports three-way calls...
<sanity> is there a way to tell Linux not to swap out any of a process'es memory?
<LjL> sanity: kind of
<LjL> sanity: you can set swappiness to 0, then it will never swap out anything unless it absolutely needs to
<LjL> sanity: i don't know if you can do that per-process
<yortz> mmm in which sense?
<bertolo> any Bejewled game type in linux for my mother's birthday ?
<a2z> bertolo, why not play online?
<yortz> ruby is installed and rails as well, i think that could be a problem with my PATH?
<yortz> kinda lost on this
<osman> hi, I have a problem, I just installed ubuntu 8.10, when I searched for example vlc in synaptic, it doesn't find anything, but I could install it apt-get install vlc
<bertolo> a2z i dont have internet
<bertolo> Vcl no vlc
<jado> hi ; i have no sound : "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<bertolo> ROTFL
<quibbler> bertolo: gweled in synaptic
<osman> other programs also don't show up in synaptic
<sujr> LjL, i can't find either. i've been searching for sip for almost two weeks. maybe this would help me. thanks
<bertolo> quibbler ty
<osman> but I can find them with apt-cache search
<Banjo_> Hello iv been trying for a couple of days today and googleing alot trying to get Wifi to work on my ubuntu, and i can't find out how. I have this network adaptory http://i38.tinypic.com/2zxtson.jpg this might be usefull as well http://pastesite.com/5302 Please may someone tell me how i can set it up, or link me to a usefull website. Thanks.
<Myrtti> osman: which search are you using, the proper search or the search thing on the toolbar?
<osman> search thing on the toolbar
<LjL> sujr: there are some *graphical* SIP client that can also be used or controlled from CLI, like Twinkle
<athila> alguien latino?
<LjL> !es | athila
<ubottu> athila: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<athila> neesito ayuda con el inche cubo
<osman> I am using ubuntu for a lot of time, it didn't happen before something like this
<David_E> With banshee you can't import your library from your iPod into the software so you don't need it connected to play music?
<athila> nadie que hable español
<jado> hi ; i have no sound : "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" ; could someone help me recover it ?
<gfather> acidx could u look @ it ?
<athila> bueno que diablos ingles que mas
<LjL> athila: sí pero en #ubuntu-es, no aqui
<athila> XD
<athila> tons???
<athila> que canal es?
<athila> me meti donde dice ubunto man
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> athila: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<athila> XD ahi dice ubuntu servers
<sujr> LjL, i'll look at it again.
<acidx> quibbler, he's talking in spanish, not portuguese. :)
<athila> yea im talking spa
<athila> well any way i need help
<athila> im new user for ubuntu
<athila> here its the ubuntu chanel?
<acidx> gfather, this kind of stuff is better seen in person.
<LjL> athila: yes
<LjL> athila: the english ubuntu channel. #ubuntu-es is the spanish ubuntu channel.
<nasso> i have a question about linux security that should be pretty easy to answer :)
<athila> ok let me see tks if any one its there or i cnat find it im back here
<gfather> acidx 1 this is it dont show my cpu is am2 ?
<nasso> if i want to give a group named mods write-permission on a file, a group called users read permissions and everyone else no permissions, is that possible?
<RyanMc_> Hey
<athila> XD ubutu.es???? for spa
<RyanMc_> I have a question about where/what to search for with regards to setting up dual monitor when the setup is using two cards
<athila> where ???
<LjL> nasso: uhm... no
<LjL> nasso: not by just using the standard unix access flags anyway
<nasso> LjL, not?
<athila> waa any way im goona try here
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<allquixotic> Hey... I'm running an Ubuntu 8.10 server with only remote reboot as out-of-band management. To protect the server from having no network access, I would like to have a complete minimal system (kernel, core utils, filesystem stuff, networking, and SSH daemon) isolated from the main. I know how to configure GRUB to "fail over" to the recovery system I build; the question is, how would I construct such a system? It can be another instance of Ubuntu 8.10, bu
<allquixotic>  want certain packages, not the entire -server distribution.
<n8tuserf> nasso -> i think you can if you use  acl, but i have toyed with them
<LjL> nasso: you could probably do it using access lists, i guess
<n8tuserf> nasso -> i think you can if you use  acl, but i have not* toyed with them
<maymann> I have a mac mini Mythbuntu (8.10) that i would like to connect to a Panasonic TH-AX200E projector - anyone know how to configure this ?
<LjL> nasso: a starting point would be "man setfacl"
<gfather> guys how can i know my cpu is configured right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> maymann /join #Mythbuntu
<maymann> ok - thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<osman_>  hi, I have a problem, I just installed ubuntu 8.10, when I searched for example vlc in synaptic, it doesn't find anything, but I could install it apt-get install vlc
<nasso> okay. thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc-dev, libvlc2, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore0, mozilla-plugin-vlc (and 11 others)
<nasso> sounds like a simple problem but i guess it wasnt ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<n8tuserf> nasso -> remember this, security issues is not a simple problem
<nasso> true that :)
<a2z> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.7-4 (intrepid), package size 290 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<RyanMc_> you get Translation | PasteBin | Minify URL
<erUSUL> nasso: enable acl's on your filesystem and use eiciel
<erUSUL> nasso: eiciel adds a new tab on the properties menu for you files for easily add acl's
<nasso> okay
<nasso> im writing an essay about linux security. the philosophy and basics is very simple but its maybe too simple some time :)
<LjL> nasso: well, the typical basic user/group/others access scheme of unix is simple but not *all* that flexible
<emhs> Hi folks.  Quick question: Anyone have a suggestion for how to allow users to install updates without letting them have administrative rights?
<nasso> LjL, yeah. giving a user the permission to shutdown a computer in linux is not all that easy. windows security is a little bit easier that way
<nasso> but i love the simplicity
<nasso> sudo is a great tool though
<Paul_> any one know a decent joomla channel ?
<LjL> nasso: well Windows security is much more complicated though, although the GUI tools may sometimes make it simpler to actually use... roughly, you could say that when you enable ACLs on Linux you get something quite similar to the Windows scheme
<quibbler> emhs: no
<a2z> Paul_, #joomla
<Paul_> a decent one a2z
<gfather> guys how can i know i have the right drivers and everything work fine ?
<Paul_> they are too busy discussing other stuff
<nasso> LjL, okay. you have to recompile the kernel to activate ACL?
<Banjo_> Can anyone help me please?
<nasso> i guess its built into the kernel?
<a2z> Paul_, no idea sorry
<LjL> nasso: no, in ubuntu at least you just install the acl package
<crogue5> Banjo_:  what's your question... have you asked it ?
<emhs> Banjo_: we won't know until you ask your question.
<Banjo_> Yes
<Paul_> thanks anyway
<Banjo_> <Banjo_>Hello iv been trying for a couple of days today and googleing alot trying to get Wifi to work on my ubuntu, and i can't find out how. I have this network adaptory http://i38.tinypic.com/2zxtson.jpg this might be usefull as well http://pastesite.com/5302 Please may someone tell me how i can set it up, or link me to a usefull website. Thanks.
<LjL> nasso: i think the kernel level mechanisms are enabled by default in most distributions' kernels nowadays
<hatter243> gfather, System -> Administration -> Hardware Testing
<emhs> Banjo_: What model of computer do you have?
<Banjo_> Compaq F700
<gfather> hatter243 thanks
<hatter243> Welcome!
<Lummy> This is odd.  Have a tar -xzvf running in a terminal, and clicked the icon to start Firefox.  It's taking a good 3 minutes to load the saved tabs.  cpu0 at 30%, cpu1 at 1%, 4GB ram free.  Seems odd that it would take so long for Firefox to start.
<jtaji> Lummy: I noticed this on one of my machines last night while I was copying large files, firefox was already started but came unresponsive
<crogue5> Banjo_: have you looked on the ubuntu forums?
<crogue5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849303
<letalis> does anyone else have problems with the network shares in samba being read only in nautilus when you know that they should be full access read write?
<crogue5> read post number 5... have you completed those steps?
<gfather> hatter243 it couldent test my video card
<emhs> crogue5: I was just about to refer him to that post, but his lshw output seems to indicate he's got an atheros card.
<emhs> Banjo_: Could you pastebin your lspci output for us?
<Banjo_> Yes i found a few post
<crogue5> emhs: that's for Atheros AR5007EG for hardy.
<Zak28> I have problem to enable compiz on my laptop with intel express 965 grapics card..problem occurd after puting in a second monitor as dual screen...any tip??
<Banjo_> Thhatnks crogue5, but how can i type this "wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz" when im not connected to the internet?
<emhs> crogue5: ooops... My mistake.  Misread the link.
<Banjo_> Do i have to download first and put on a usb stick or something?
<RyanMc_> yeah
<emhs> Banjo_: Exactly.
<crogue5> Banjo_: usb and transfer
<RyanMc_> just visit that link in a browser and it should start the download
<crogue5> ^^ exactly
<Banjo_> Ok thanks, ill try that now and let you know it if worked and say thankyou again :)
<nasso> LjL, are you an linux security expert? im working on a fun project in school that involves alot of linux security
<pwb> want to download the live cd   8:10 .. will that run on a mac
<Banjo_> brb then, cheers guys.
<Zak28> guys..anyone that could help me start up compiz on my laptop?
<letalis> Zak28: did you make any special modifications to the X configuration when you dual screened it?
<emhs> LjL: D'you have any ideas about configuring an installation of Intrepid Desktop to allow users to update without giving them admin rights?
<DonnieDarko> hi
<a2z> !hi | DonnieDarko
<ubottu> DonnieDarko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Zak28> letalis: no that i know of..glxinfo show direct rending on btw
<letalis> emhs: that would be a bad idea in general because if they decided to turn the machine off during an update it could majorly break stuff
<letalis> pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<letalis> then post the link Zak28
<sujr> LjL, i had this error when i try to call: Could not open sound device Default - Check permissions or full duplex capability. but on kde System Settings->System Sound->Hardware it was checked.
<emhs> letalis: True.  I just have more faith in her ability to remember to wait for updates to finish before turning the machine off than I do in her ability to have more serious admin rights without breaking the machine.
<Zak28> letalis: where should i upload my xorg?
<pwb> want to download the live cd  8:10  will that run on a mac
<letalis> !pastebin | Zak28
<ubottu> Zak28: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<a2z> my mic doesnt detect sound in ubuntu 8.10. how can i fix it?
<emhs> letalis: She's more a customer than a friend, and I'm kinda hoping to not have to drop by once in a while to install updates for her.
<sipior> emhs: you can simply add her login to the sudoers file, with a limited set of permitted programs to run. just ensure that none of those programs can spawn a shell :-)
<Zak28> oh thx guys :) im on it
<letalis> emhs: i see. there may be a way to setup those rights from the gconf configuration
<sujr> LjL, i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<Zak28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121922/
<Zak28> theres my xorg
<letalis> taking a look now Zak28
<Zak28> letalis: ok...
<emhs> letalis: D'you know how to edit the items in the "User Privileges" tab?
<Zak28> did u change something in my Xorg Letalis?
<letalis> well if it worked before the dual screen setup and doesnt now, it has added a line for the virtual screen resulution at line 30, if you can comment that out and compiz works after that there thats where the research needs to start, why compiz has issues on the 965 in dual screen mode
<kristian1> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 desktop i386, and have installed hardware drivers and done sudo apt-get update & upgrade, im behind a router. am i some what secure or should i look into software for more protection?
<letalis> if you comment it out and you stil have compiz blowing chunks then t may go a lot deeper than a resolution change
<Zak28> letalis: ye it worked great before dual screen...so i need to put # before on line 30?
<kristian1> i assume that sudo apt-get update/upgrade will upgrade my firefox and not only ubuntu.
<letalis> i know that this acer laptop has issues with compiz and full screen programs that take advantage of the hardware, i believe this one has a GM4500 in it.
<Zak28> ah ok this laptop is a Hp550 btw
<RyanMc_> kristian, you should be fine and update/upgrade will update all packages ont eh system
<letalis> Zak28: as far as commenting, yeah at line 30 just put a # before that line
<Zak28> Letalis: shall i put # on line 30??
<Zak28> thx i try guess it needs a reboot after
<kristian1> RyanMc_ : alright, thanks. :-)
<emhs> Anyone know how to add entries to the "User Privileges" tab of the User Properties window in Intrepid?
<gnomez> please how can I protect my cd from copying
<letalis> make sure its not on the section or endsecition parts, X dislikes having a beggining and no end or vice versa, but its perfectly okay to have nothing between the beginning and the end
<letalis> :P
<letalis> gnomez: is it an RW?
<Zak28> letalis: i post changes ok take a look on it..
<letalis> Zak28: okay
<Zak28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121926/
<letalis> Zak28: perfect. reboot the x server and then type compiz --replace in a terminal and see what happens
<Zak28> letalis: allright i will..brb :)
<letalis> once your logged into X again that is
<JackWinter> on my system /usr/local/include is no longer a directory, how can i restore it ?  kubuntu 8.10
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Ive made a testconfig /etc/samba/smb.conf.test, how to I copy the contents over the current /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Zak28> back
<Zak28> compiz works like a charm..however my resolution is sqrewd up
<balrog__> how do i change the default keyring password?
<danbhfive_jaunty> where do laptop keyboards show up, when running some sort of list command.  IE, my usb keyboard shows up under lsusb, with 2 entries.  Where do laptop keyboards show up?  lspci?  lspcmcia?
<Zak28> u there Letalis?
<kristian1> when i installed ubuntu 8.10 desktop onto my 1-year old laptop it took much longer than when i installed it onto my almost 7-year old stationary. can anyone offer an explanation?
<rhinoceros> Hello. When Ubuntu mounts items like CDs, they typically mount on the left of the desktop. How can I get them to mount on the right?
<danbhfive_jaunty> kristian1: slower harddrive? slower cpu?  less ram?  any of the above breaking down?
<active9> hi
<active9> why when I scp,i got this error : error: unexpected filename: ..
<zer0o> hi guys, in need of an mp3 and mp4 renamer, a software able to rename LOTS of files (tags included) according to certain parameters, at the same time, could u suggest some? the ones that ive found dont work for mp4 and dont have many parameters to choose among, plus it seems they dont work well with LOTS of files, any suggestions? thanks
<Zak28> need help to fix compiz on dual screens on my laptop...
<BOZG> Hey, does anyone use ManDVD?
<Matic> rhinoceros, they can't mount to the left if there are icons there, by default this is the case for many oses desktop - just for the simple reason that desktop items are aligned to the left - and would want to do so?
<kristian1> danbhfive_jaunty : all better on laptop, however when i installed ubuntu i made a partition using the maximum of hdd. so i got some note about making some free hdd, not sure what the note ment since im not too technical. ;-)
<lamba> lo all, does anyone know what package in ubuntu will make an apache server render a PHTML file correctly ?
<danbhfive_jaunty> kristian1: how much ram you got?
<Seveas> lamba, depends on what a 'phtml' file is. It could be php with a weird extension, or some other language
<lamba> its from the default index page of a nagios installation.
<kristian1> danbhfive_jaunty : laptop = 2gb and old stationary = 512mb
<BOZG> zer0o: What programmes have you tried?  I think EasyTag works with mp4.
<Seveas> lamba, nagios 2 or 3?
<lamba> last time (on desktop ubuntu) i didnt have this problem. now, using server version of hardy, i get firefox saying it cant open a phtml file, so im assuming the apache isnt rendering it correctly due to missing a plugin ?
<lamba> 3
<mercutio22> How cpu % does firefox consume when watching youtube videos? I get like 70%... is that normal?
<Seveas> maybe ask in #nagios if noone in here knows. I only used nagios 1 and 2 so far, which are both cgi based
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps
<Seveas> mercutio22, yes. Flash is an evil cpu hogging thing
<bbelt16ag> where can I get alist of sources for my inpterd 8.10 ubuntu ?
<savvas> bbelt16ag: what kind of sources? the default ones?
<zer0o> BOZG: pretty much all the softwares that ive foung in the repos but, e.g.: ivegot 100 mp3s by the same artist, have to put same "artist name" to all of em, eventually remove the "_" symbols etc, capitalize letters etc etc, got me?
<Seveas> bbelt16ag, /etc/apt/sources.list :-)
<danbhfive_jaunty> kristian1: yeah, I dunno.
<bbelt16ag> I think there wrong.. I am seeing backoprts in them now
<bbelt16ag> I think they are wrong...
<bbelt16ag> I think it install  backports of kde4... just now
<Seveas> bbelt16ag, then you enabled that :)
<bbelt16ag> I'll pstebin you can compare it
<Matic> lamba, add this AddType application/x-httpd-php .php in your apache configuration file
<savvas> bbelt16ag: the default list is at /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list
<lamba> Matic roger.
<kristian1> danbhfive_jaunty : alright thanks though :-)
<bbelt16ag> k
<BOZG> zer0o: Have you tried EasyTag?  I've generally found that it's pretty good for mass renaming.  I normally use it after I've gotten a discography.
<savvas> bbelt16ag: you can remove your current list and replace it: sudo cp /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> Matic, lamba has .phtml files, not .php. And I'd be *really* surprised if nagios suddenly is php :)
<lamba> worked though :) i used  xhttpd-php .php .phtml :)
<bbelt16ag> hmm I seenow
<bbelt16ag> do I need  backports enabled for anything?
<DavidVWallin> Hi, i have a problem with X on my bosses computer. X worked yesterday and he said he might have downloaded some new nvidia-packages. Now X wont start at all no matter if we manually set the Driver to vesa or whatever. i've tried with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and that doesn't work neither. I get the error "no screens found"
<Seveas> lamba, hmm. so nagios3 is php?
<bbelt16ag> everything current in interpid should work
<DavidVWallin> Anyone got a suggestion please?
<savvas> bbelt16ag: in intrepid? not unless something's not working as expected
<bbelt16ag> OK
<bbelt16ag> gonna go update..
<lamba> Seveas apparently so.
<bbelt16ag> mmmm
<bbelt16ag> noting updated .
<Matic> lamba, exactly
<hmw> DavidVWallin - you might use the term "--purge" in a google search on how to remove the drivers
<DavidVWallin> hmw: purge in which contex? apt-get or?
<hmw> DavidVWallin yea
<Matic> lamba, AddType application/x-httpd-php .php(sorry I meant here .phtml)
<DavidVWallin> hmw: the problem is that i dont know exactly which packages it was and he doesn't know either
<hmw> DavidVWallin i dont know either, and i am not good enough to help you on X issues :(
<DavidVWallin> hmw: okey thanks anyway. i'll check out purge
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: perhaps you can find out what got installed/updated using the history in synaptic
<Matic> Seveas, lamba AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .phps as well does the trick
<Seveas> Matic, .phps is generally used to avoid the script being interpreted so one can download the php source (s is for source). So better not AddType that extension :-)
<lvr> i have an adsl router that can be configured in web browser. does changing it into bridged mode mean that router's built-in firewall gets disabled?
<uman3> Hey guys just wanted to know if the ATI Radeon HD 4830 was compatible with ubuntu 8.10? Thanks
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: synaptic without X?
<danbhfive_jaunty> DavidVWallin: I had a similar error, though it stemmed from a bad cd.  I ended up having to reinstall
<Seveas> !hcl | uman3
<ubottu> uman3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hmw> DavidVWallin glitsj16 - does aptitude also access the same history?
<DavidVWallin> when i run dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg i dont get the choice of setting a video driver
<juli2> hola
<juli2> como estan
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: didn't take that into account sorry ... but yes, aptitude, apt, synaptic, all use dpkg so that might work
<hmw> !es | juli2
<ubottu> juli2: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<savvas> DavidVWallin: did you mean: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<a2z_> i got dc but why is my nick still here?
<gfather> guys anyone here familiar with fuppes ?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: yeah
<DavidVWallin> savvas: that only asks about which kind of keyboard i want to use and keyboard-type
<Seveas> a2z_, because the server didn't notice the disconnect yet
<gfather> after i compiled it i cant .fuppes in home :(
<DavidVWallin> savvas: nothing really about which drivers or so
<uman3> seveas thanks but couldnt find that card
<gfather> iv beeen searching for 30 minutes
<savvas> DavidVWallin: try: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<DavidVWallin> savvas: still only asks about the keyboard-settings
<trygg> what is wrong when grub wont load xp from a 3rd sata drive when i plug in a primary ide slave?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: which type, language and stuff
<savvas> DavidVWallin: then edit it directly: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> trygg, /boot/grub/menu.lst will point to the wrong hd
<DavidVWallin> savvas: without X?
<JC_Denton_> Why is mono 2 not supported on ubuntu?
<danbhfive_jaunty> DavidVWallin: ls -clt /var/cache/apt/archives/ | less               maybe that command can show you the last packages that were installed
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg /boot/grub/menu.lst pointing to the wrong drive
<savvas> DavidVWallin: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hmw> trygg - if your /boot/grub/menu.lst defines the drive by something like /dev/sda1, the order of drives might have changed. using the UUID of the partitions would solve the issue.
<trygg> savvas: does it change hd#,# when another one is plugged in?
<gfather> any help pleas
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg yes
<savvas> DavidVWallin: when you're done editing, hit Ctrl+X and "Y" and press Enter
<mercutio22> Seveas> how much though does flash hog in your pc? I ask because I suspect the 64bit version consumes even more cpu
<trygg> hmw: exactly how do i go about doing that? :)
<DavidVWallin> savvas: even if i set it to vesa it doesn't work
<Seveas> mercutio22, don't know exactly (and am on umts now, so not going to watch youtube vidz)
<hmw> trygg - find a tutorial on grub and use "sudo vol_id /dev/sda1" (or alike) for getting the UUID
<savvas> DavidVWallin: ok, do you have internet on that machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg blkid will also give uuid   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst for the other
<DavidVWallin> savvas: its the one i'm talking on atm :D
<emhs> Anyone know a way to convert windows .contact files into vcard format?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: in console-mode though :d
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: anything relevant in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to start debugging the issue ?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: <3 irssi
<savvas> nice :)
<hmw> trygg - in case you arent able to solve it like that, you could add another boot entry with changed hd() entries and use that, as long as the new drive is connected. (this is a dirty solution, though)
<savvas> DavidVWallin: execute this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: the log is on my webserver
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: try http://www.sosc.se/Xorg.0.log
<trygg> hmw: you mean kind of like brute force? try every combination+
<DavidVWallin> savvas: check what i wrote to glitsj16
<DavidVWallin> savvas: want the xorg.conf aswell?
<hmw> trygg - yea. but i recommend you learn about grub, in this case, it shouldnt be too hard
<savvas> DavidVWallin: I actually wanted /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<farciarz84> hi
<DavidVWallin> savvas: no devices detected
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: taking a look , i'll report back
<DavidVWallin> savvas: i'll upload that aswell
<farciarz84> how to convert a png file to acsii code (not graphics)
<DavidVWallin> savvas: http://www.sosc.se/xorg.conf
<hmw> farciarz84 - what do you mean by that? how should a png be converted to ascii but not graphics? or do you mean ASCII Art like non-graphics?
<farciarz84>  hmw I mean a text file
<kristian1> hey! i need to find a program which i can use to remove all information on .mp3's (id3, album art, etc) and then be able to retag the .mp3's according to filename <artist> - <date> - <album> - <tracknumer> - <title>. on windows i used to use mp3tag, which is really easy to use and it removes all information on songs. i have tried ex falso on linux but it seems as if it does not remove album art. any suggestions?
<hmw> farciarz84 - using characters mimicking graphics?
<trygg> hmw: the wierd thing is that according to mount, /dev/sdc1 is my windows partition
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: http://www.sosc.se/xorg.conf
<savvas> DavidVWallin: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg; sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<trygg> and i have (hd2) as the root in grub
<farciarz84> hmw yes
<DavidVWallin> savvas: glitsj16: i did uncomment the Driver and Option after i tried it with just to try qwithout
<LjL> kristian1: easytag?
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg are you booting to that drive?
<Seveas> farciarz84, aview
<farciarz84> hmw like this http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/nbaglen.gif
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and i get an error saying that windows couldnt load hal.dll
<farciarz84> Seveas: does it have a save option?
<hmw> farciarz84 - photo2text
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: though if i unplug the ide, it starts up fine from the same grub entry
<Seveas> farciarz84, no clue, I did apt-cache search ascii | grep art
<DavidVWallin> savvas: it seems to hang at stopping gdm
<DavidVWallin> savvas: no wait, it started again
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg windows likes to be the first os on the first partition oif the bootable drive
<DavidVWallin> savvas: but the console-screens just blink a few times and nothing happens
<Flannel> farciarz84: to save, just copy/paste from the terminal
<piks> tralala
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it is
<DavidVWallin> savvas: get a lot of end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 196600
<hmw> farciarz84 - sorry, photo2text seems to be an online service (http://photo2text.com/) i will look further
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: well i mean, i can boot it fine if the ide drive is not in so i dont really see what the problem is
<DavidVWallin> savvas: but didn't think that had anything to do with the X-error
<freegoo> hey guys trying to change the file permitions using chmod "sudo chmod -vR a+rwxrwxrwx /media/P/Documents". i dont get any errors in the terminal. but if i do "ls -l /media/P/Documents" the file permitions have not changed any ideas ???
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg pastebin your menu.lst.. do NOT paste into the channel
<savvas> DavidVWallin: did you happen to install the nvidia driver from the nvidia website?
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i actually already have it pastebin'd :)
<gfather> how can i open a file with text editor in terminal ?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: nope
<DavidVWallin> savvas: the ubuntu-repository
<Seveas> gfather, nano /path/to/file
<DavidVWallin> savvas: now i purged all nvidia-drivers in the system and installed the 96-drivers
<DavidVWallin> savvas: still doesn't work
<savvas> DavidVWallin: ubuntu hardy 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg the problem is that you are changing all the drive letters adding a drive below the others.. if you add the new drive as third drive it would not be changing the others
<sipior> freegoo: just "a+rwx" will do
<Pici> farciarz84: caca-utils or libaa-bin may have what you're looking for.
<hmw> trygg - these mixups occur on many machines due to BIOS swapping drives around. You can make it stable by addressing the drives by their UUID. the /dev/sdc1 way isnt always constant
<DavidVWallin> savvas: but i mean, it should work with vesa right?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: think its 8.10
<farciarz84> Pici: I use caca but it does not have a save option
<trygg> hmw: i'm afriad i have no idea of how to do that :)
<farciarz84> hmw tnx I hope it will be enough
<trygg> http://pastebin.com/m3ddaea2c
<savvas> DavidVWallin: You've just installed nvidia driver and restarted the gnome? Did not reboot the machine?
<freegoo> sipior: but i need to copy these files onto a fat32 partition. if i use the in win or osx i will not have full parmition
<DavidVWallin> savvas: perhaps i should restart the entire computer eh?
<hmw> trygg - ic - youre already using UUIDs... uhm
<kristian1> LjL : will give it a go. :-)
<savvas> DavidVWallin: intrepid uses DKMS and downloads some nvidia stuff for the kernel, a reboot fixed everything for me :)
<WesGrant>  /join #svn
<DavidVWallin> savvas: i'll try to reinstall then
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: the log indicates a problem with 2 PCI's, could be a conflict to get the primary PCI device BusID .. i would try adding that param to your device section in xorg.conf (BusID   "PCI:0:3:0" or "PCI:0:4:0")
<sipior> freegoo: "a" stands for "all", as opposed to "u", "g" or "o" :-)
<fingletoad> hello
<trygg> hmw: yeah, its kinda wierd
<fingletoad> can anyone help me with compiz?
<hmw> trygg - tbh, i dont know, how to deal with that situation
<felix46> hello
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: how do i do that?
<fingletoad> looks like i can't turn it on
<hmw> trygg - the dirty solition should work, i guess
<savvas> DavidVWallin: for the kernel modules to be enabled, you have to reboot the whole system, at least that's how I think of it :)
<trygg> just add a bunch of them with different hd# then?
<felix46> i have a problem with irc client xchat gnome
<hmw> trygg - what kind of drive is that additional one? USB=
<felix46> if i open it, this has ben closed
<trygg> no, just a standard ide
<trygg> though everything else is on sata drives
<fingletoad> after typing 'compiz' in cli, i get two strange things:
<fingletoad> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<fingletoad> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<fingletoad> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<hmw> trygg - youre planning on leaving that drive in your computer?
<TheEdge_> hi   hope that someone can help me.. really have a big problem  when i try to mount a harddrive a get this error   "Cannot mount volume"  under details it says  $Logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) failed to mount /dev/sdb1 : Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use..
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: is it on the drivers-row or what?
<trygg> hmw: yes, its a 300 gb i use for backups and stuff
<Seveas> TheEdge_, boot into windows and do a checkdisk
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: use your favo editor to add that line to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, like sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. add "BusID "PCI:0:3:0" to the device section, where you commented the nvidia driver
<TheEdge_> Seveas: problem is that i can't boot in to windows
<WesGrant> Where is the best place to ask svn lock related questions?
<hmw> trygg - i suspect your windows drive to be hd(2,x). your windows entry in menu.lst seems to swap hd(0) with hd(2) already. please tell me, what drive is which in terms of "primary-master" aso.
<WesGrant> I want to lock a directory
<WesGrant> possible?
<Pici> WesGrant: Ask in #svn
<felix46> i need translate Konversation, i have file .po of the language, what i did?
<WesGrant> i cant find #svn
<Seveas> TheEdge_, well then you're screwed. The filesystem is unclean and ubuntu cannot fix that
<trygg> hmw: the ide is primary slave ide, and grub is on 3rd sata and i also have a 4th sata
<WesGrant> i'm an idiot
<WesGrant> i found it.
<WesGrant> thanks.
<Pici> WesGrant: Okay :)
<oCean_> TheEdge_: depends on how important the data is for you. The mount command has a force option, which will try to mount the device, but you might end up with a corrupted filesystem
<DavidVWallin> glitsj16: so pretty much just a new row which says BusID "PCI:0:3:0" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg Also be aware that mixing ide and sata can have a whole set of issues to go with it
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, including the issue he is seeing :-)
<TheEdge_> oCean_ : also tried that  but don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: i have had the same setup before i reformated though, for 2 years :)
<sipior> TheEdge_: still got your windows disk? you can boot from that and fix the filesystem, i would imagine
<felix46> i need translate Konversation, i have file .po of the language, what i did?
<glitsj16> DavidVWallin: exactly, i can't tell whether you will need PCI:0:3:0 or PCI:0:4:0, as your log mentions both, easily tried with either one i guess
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow trygg - am i mistaken, that in such a situation a race condition occurs? or can trygg just find the right hd() settings and leave them changed?
<danbhfive_jaunty> TheEdge_: maybe ntfsfix will work?
<TheEdge_> sipior: when i try to boot from the windows cd it starts but when the blue install screen comes up.. nothing happens
<Seveas> hmw, a race condition might very well happen there, but iirc it's unlikely
<savvas> DavidVWallin: I have nvidia and installed the driver, I tried as you did to restart gnome and couldn't, a reboot of the machine fixed it.
<TheEdge_> danbhfive_jaunty: where do i get that
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw On some systems you cant tell which will show up as sda to the bios so one boot sata will be sda and the next ide master 1 will be primary boot
<danbhfive_jaunty> TheEdge_: are you sure your harddrive or mobo isn't biting the dust?
<Seveas> TheEdge_, or memory
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow Seveas trygg - how would you approach this? i would just try different hd() settings usually, but if the drives swap randomly, you will only boot every now and then.
<Seveas> hmw, I wouldn't mix ide and sata :)
<hmw> oh my.
<TheEdge_> danbhfive_jaunty:  i think it is all working.. had no problem last night.. i even get the error when i try to mount a external usb harddrive
<trygg> its wierd because it has been working flawlessly before
<danbhfive_jaunty> TheEdge_: cause if there is a hardware failure, trying to repair your partition may do more damage than fixing.  But, I kinda suck at tracking down hardware problems
<hmw> trygg - thats not a big surprise - these changes dont happen always
<trygg> bugger.
<hmw> trygg - i am out of ideas, will start a google search on the topic
<trygg> hmw: i have and i've tried some of the tips though its getting nowhere :)
<hmw> trygg - did you read grub doku already?
<trygg> hmw: i am now, the only thing i can see that can be something is makeactive
<TheEdge_> danbhfive_jaunty:  yeah  it really suck when you have to track a hardware problem..  every thing else in Ubuntu works fine.. only mount of harddrives that is my problem
<hmw> trygg - someone found, that if he changed the boot order in the bios, he got it reliable. not a convinient solution, though.
<trygg> hmw: tried that too, been going insane going in and out of bios :)
<giaco> hello
<JackWinter> will dkms still work on my kubuntu 8.04 system if i install the closed nvidia 180.29 driver ?
<danbhfive_jaunty> trygg: have you looked at the device.map?
<SinPro> dude
<ewa> hello
<giaco> don't know how to kill a process
<giaco> kill -9 is not killing
<Bruce> ps x
<LePHiSTO> then it's prolly zombied.
<SinPro> Finally I installed the Ubuntu8.10 by using USB stick
<savvas> JackWinter: if your current nvidia installation works, why to update? Unless you noticed bugs in games that don't work propely, don't update :)
<trygg> danbhfive_jaunty: yeah, where i have xp, /dev/sdc, is (hd2)
<SinPro> And than there's a lot of updates, should I update all of them?
<giaco> LePHiSTO, what can I do?
<giaco> it says defunct
<LePHiSTO> ic
<tobor> !unsupported
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unsupported
<SinPro> sup
<tobor> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<LePHiSTO> giaco: wait until it dies
<felix46> ?
<felix46> hello
<SinPro> :)
<JackWinter> savvas: i just want to experiment and see if i can get better low latency audio.  but if it will break dkms i don't think i'm interested, since i change kernels every once in a while when testing...
<LePHiSTO> jo
<felix46> how can i translate x chat gnome to spanish?
<freegoo> sipior: i tryed "a+rwx" and "o+rwx" but all the files in the directory still have "-rwx------" as there permitions. does this mean they are not set?
<trygg> hmw: will try with some brute force
<trygg> anything else i should try?
<SinPro> how can I get the root permission?
<hmw> trygg - this article explains the issue, but no solution: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Grub_with_IDE_and_SATA_Drives
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > SinPro
<ubottu> SinPro, please see my private message
<savvas> JackWinter: I'm not sure, but if you decide to do the update, you have to restart (not just the desktop manager, but the whole system) in order for dkms to be updated properly
<SinPro> ok
<sipior> freegoo: they're set, just not to what you want. this is a fat32 filesystem, i guess?
<SinPro> thx
<hmw> trygg - your windows wont boot but linux does, i suppose?
<trygg> hmw: correct
<angelblanco> hola como estan
<freegoo> sipior: yes it is. does chmod support fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > angelblanco
<ubottu> angelblanco, please see my private message
<trygg> hmw: and as i said, if i unplug the ide drive i can load windows and ubuntu fine
<Matic> Hae guys, I happened to loose the root password in my ubuntu hardy when unauthorised changed  how can I recover or change the password considering that the previous password is no longer accepted?
<danbhfive_jaunty> trygg: can you pastebin your device.map?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<SinPro> If I don't have a passed for root.
<Jack_Sparrow> SinPro Use sudo and your users pass
<SinPro> ok I'll try
<Jack_Sparrow> SinPro or gksudo if you are trying to run a gui app under sudo
<Guest95786> i am running 8.04, is there anyway that i can make it so that when i want to open a folder on my desktop it asks me for a password?
<sipior> freegoo: not exactly. look into mounting the volume with the "umask" and "uid" options set to what you want.
<SinPro> Oh that's great. Jack_Sparrow
<kristian1> is it not possible to tag a .mp3 with tracknumber "01-14" with easytag? if i try to do that, i end up with tagging it 114. removing the 0, and the -. is this just not possible or can i somehow change this?
<Jack_Sparrow> SinPro np, glad to help
<trygg> danbhfive_jaunty: http://pastebin.com/d4f3f601c
<hmw> trygg - please give me the link to your pastebin again
<hmw> trygg ah.
<Jack_Sparrow> SinPro you can also sudo -i to hold hold sudo for a session
<sipior> Matic: you can boot into single-user mode, or mangle /etc/shadow after booting from the live cd, i suppose
<trygg> hmw: http://pastebin.com/m3ddaea2c theres the first one
<benanzo> I have a disk /dev/sda with three partitions sda1, sda2 sda3 -- I did a "dd if=/dev/sda of=sda.img" because the physical disk was dying bad  --  now that the disk has finally died, I would like to be able to get my data from the image.  But the image has a partition table and three partitions inside.  how can I mount this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pawlaczek> hi
<benanzo> thanks, but that's nt the problem I don't think.  It is a raw disk image with three partitions
<pawlaczek> how to see all logged-in users
<Jack_Sparrow> Not sure that will work for a disk image but it works for dd image of a cd..
<pawlaczek> ?
<tuxflavrdwafls> Does anyone know a terminal command to completely  remove the grub loader?
<kristian1> pawlaczek : uptime?
<glitsj16> kristian1: check easyTAG's preferences, tag settings has an option to use 2 digits for track #
<kristian1> pawlaczek : users in terminal!
<SinPro> I really like the DOS user interface, that's why I moved to Udunto
<danbhfive_jaunty> trygg: so, have you considered that your sdc is becoming sdd, and thus hd3?  Maybe you could add another entry for windowsxp using hd3?
<benanzo> the only other way I can think is to dd it back to a real block device, if I had one
<trygg> danbhfive_jaunty: thats what ive done and will try
<oCean_> pawlaczek: use "who" or "w" command
<danbhfive_jaunty> ic
<kokand> How can I disable NetworkManager  to have interfaces configured during bootup?
<pawlaczek> oCean_: yes
<pawlaczek> oCean_: yes but how to see last logins?
<trygg> danbhfive_jaunty: i should still use map (hd#) right?
<oCean_> pawlaczek: "last" command
<Ivru> Hi! When booting on my laptop without any usb mouse connected, gnome freeze after logon (I cannot do anything). Booting with an usb mouse works like a charm (event my touchpad) but i'd like to boot without any usb mouse pluged. What should I do ?
<SinPro> I want to shutdown my system the time that I choose, which programme can I use.
<danbhfive_jaunty> trygg: well, if you needed that.  That has something to do with windows wanting to be on the first partition.  one sec
<geirha> benanzo: It's possible to mount the partitions inside an image of a harddrive.
<sipior> SinPro: "at" and "shutdown"
<SinPro> sipior, at?
<sipior> SinPro: yep
<SinPro> sipior, can you explain more specipically?
<sipior> SinPro: man at :-)
<SinPro> sipior, cuz Im a newbie.......
<letalis> Ivru: have you checked desg or /var/log/messages to see if anything happened that might be causing the error? and if so is the crash just X not starting or is it a bona fide kernel panic level crash?
<danbhfive_jaunty> trygg: yeah, go for the remapping, but maybe change to rootnoverify
<letalis> *dmesg
<trygg> danbhfive_jaunty: yeah, i have added that :)
<SinPro> sipior, you mean type "at TIME shutdown"?
<trygg> danbhfive_jaunty: is it necessary to "makeactive" too?
<geirha> benanzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<Ivru> letalis: I've found nothing
<hmw> trygg - you had 3 drives before and now you have 4 hard disks?
<letalis> Ivru: is the system just not letting X start?
<trygg> hmw: two sata, and now an ide drive
<trygg> though partitioned them
<freegoo> sipior: thanks alot i will have a look
<danbhfive_jaunty> I dunno
<hmw> trygg: the paste i am looking at looks like it would fit your 3 disk setup. What am i looking at?
<trygg> hmw: not following you
<Ivru> letalis: I don't know. After loggin i got this loading icone (flash loading style) et then freeze. ctrl alt del do nothing, switching console neither.
<Ivru> -et +and
<hmw> trygg - it looks like your windows partition would be sitting on the third drive
<kristian1> glitsj16 : still easytag wont accept 01-14 to 14-14 as tracknumber, it wont accept the -, but mp3tag (for windows) will accept it.
<Hestv4> should I use lvm2 or is there something better to manage my disks?
<freegoo> can anyone help with datarecovery. i tryed useing testdisk. that worked fine on my partition. BUT i want to recover just a single folder. is there any software out there i could use for this??
<trygg> hmw: yeah, (hd2,0), no?
<benanzo> gelrha: perfect thanks, I thought it was going to be something like that
<giaco> how can I mount a remote ftp as a local folder?
<sipior> SinPro: actually, forget at. shutdown can specify the time directly... see the shutdown man page for the time specification
<letalis> Ivru: im wondering if maybe the Xorg.logs in /var/messages/ might tell something important
<freegoo> the partition is ext3 formated
<hmw> trygg - you listed fdisk output, every drive has ntfs on it. which is the winboot?
<trygg> hmw: /dev/sdc1
<axel_s> hi, how do I configure Pidgin for example to start up on graphical login?
<hmw> trygg - rootnoverify
<axel_s> it's not done via pidgin
<trygg> hmw: have added that
<Ivru> letalis: you're right: (EE) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Read error: No such device
<hmw> trygg - tested already?
<alarm> hello, i am trying to install the java plugin for firefox. but i do not see any available package with the name sun-java6-plugin . (i got jdk installed , but i do not see anything about the plugin)
<glitsj16> kristian1: hmm, i didn't take into account you wanted to include the track-number-of-total-tracks style, never tried that, but it might need 5 digits in that case in the tag settings
<freegoo> i need to recover a single folder from a harddrive ext3 (i have only empted the trash folder). any good software out there??????
<trygg> heh no, want to see what you brainiacs can come up with so i dont have to reboot a 100th time :)
<Pici> !recover | freegoo
<ubottu> freegoo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<marko-_-> axel_s, go to system->administration -> and someting called "storitve" (sorry i have the slovenian language" it's between printing and system logs
<SinPro> sipior, ok thx
<hmw> trygg - to me your menu.lst looks perfect except rootnoverify
<letalis> i know on my desktop that it most definately doesnt play nice with two pointing devices but that is because its actually defined in xorg.conf however my laptops setup has nothing as far as those defined in xorg.conf and i can plug ad unplug my mouse in whenever i want
<trygg> hmw: thats what i was thinkig. well, maybe ill jst have to transfer it to some usb drive or something
<berat> hey
<freegoo> ubottu: thank alot i will have a read
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw Here is a new script I am going to get people to run that request grub, fdisk, fstab help..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/121962/
<berat> are there a command to learn processor type in terminal
<SinPro> sipior, It grealy works.
<LePHiSTO> berat: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fingletoad> Hello, I can't turn on Extra Visual Effects. after checking that option, i get info "desktop effects could not be enabled", how can I fix it?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there any way I can display what users I have defined within SAMBA ?
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow cool! thanks
<kristian1>  glitsj16 : just an old habit for me. artist - year - album - tracknumber (01-14 = track 01 of 14) - title. tried 5 digit, didn't work. :-/
<axel_s> marko-_-: can't find anything..
<axel_s> marko-_-: what should i be able to do there?
<sipior> So, the latest ubuntu/x86_64 doesn't seem to have 32-bit versions of the glibc profiling libraries available. have i missed something?
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw I think it will save us all a lot of time to get people to run small scripts to give us the basics rather than requsting file by file be pastebinned
<freegoo> ubottu: dude this is perfect. all the background info to. big help :P you to SIPIOR
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow a factoid would be cool for that. can you manage to make it?
<Jack_Sparrow> freegoo ubottu is a bot..
<geirha> kristian1: Try tagtool
<fingletoad>  Hello, I can't turn on Extra Visual Effects. after checking that option, i get info "desktop effects could not be enabled", how can I fix it? I connected additional monitor like a month ago and it disabled all graphical candies, after disconnecting it, i can't get my old settings back :((
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw I was thinking of adding the link for the script to the factoid for grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<less> how can i prevent the networkmanager to rewrite /etc/resolv.conf everytime i connect to a network?
<glitsj16> kristian1: never used the windows version of easyTAG, but you might be able to migrate your tag (and other) settings, it's only text files after all ...
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow i gotta leave now, i will check the factoid tomorrow
<hmw> trygg - i wish you success with your situation! gotta run. bye!
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw np, I am leaving too..  catch you later.. all others.. please play nice
<trygg> yeah, thanks for your help hmw , greatly appriciated
<n8wood> My Gnome theme doesn't load after reboots occasionally. As soon as I open Appearance, it resets and I see it again. Any ideas.
<dimebar> n8wood: which theme?
<alarm> hello, i am trying to install the java plugin for firefox. but i do not see any available package with the name sun-java6-plugin . (i got jdk installed , but i do not see anything about the plugin)
<n8wood> dimebar: Actually the theme doesn't matter, I've tried multiples. It does the same with all.
<kristian1> glitsj16 : i just renamed files in this way, artist - year - album - tracknumber (0114) - artist, so the tracknumber no longer includes the -, then set in preference to 4 digit, and now i get what i want, except for the -, which i don't really need, so problem solved. :-)
<n8wood> it's like its not reading any of my Gnome settings, because the fonts get reset too.
<kristian1> glitsj16 : thanks! :-)
<kristian1> glitsj16 : btw what audio player do you use?
<n8wood> anyone know what script is responsible for starting gnome themes/settings on startup?
<glitsj16> kristian1: glad you have it fixed :)
<glitsj16> kristian1: i use mpd (music player daemon) with a frontend called gmpc
<kesi> hi all, is there anyway to improve connectivity to WPA networks?  I have Ibex and always have problems with WPA networks.  I can't connect at all to one using WPA-Enterprise although I am able on the same comp with my Vista partition.
<kristian1> glitsj16 : alright, will have a look at it. new to linux gui, only used cli before, so doing some research now. :-)
<glitsj16> kristian1: after testing rhythmbox, banshee, amarok and some other usual suspects, i found mpd very low on system resources and fast to load with a large database of audio files, always a matter of taste i suppose
<Carstairs> just wanted to say thanks for all the help fixing my Ati drivers. Ubuntu won't boot now.
<dimebar> glitsj16: mpd is fantastic, plus you get the flexibility of a gui or cli client
<Marcelo_AR_74> hi everyone! can anyone tell me how to make a ram disk?
<Carstairs> been using ubuntu for 9 months now. Think its time for fdisk
<glitsj16> dimebar: very true, mpd is just what i was looking for, and gmpc is a great frontend that has ongoing development and is rock stable
<alarm> why cant i find sun-java6-plugin  in my repo ? (java6 appears to be there though)
<Carstairs> at least xp works
<sfbuser> Is there a way to install ubuntu to a partition using Wubi?
<sipior> alarm: this a 64-bit install?
<glitsj16> alarm: can't account for it not being there, but you can always download it from packages.ubuntu.com i suppose as a workaround
<alarm> yeah
<alarm> 64bit
<daredevilthere> HEy how do i donwload and install build-essential from windows xp as my usb modem doesnt work in ubuntu?
<_VIM_> with ctrl + F8 i get a wall
<sipior> alarm: you'll need to fetch the 64-bit version from sun. it's not currently packaged for ubuntu
<jussi01> !offline | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<alarm> deb package exists there ?
<sipior> alarm: someone might have a repository with it, i haven't checked in a while. might be worth a googling.
<alarm> :)
<qweasd> \resver irc.thundercity.org
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me whether  32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu is better...i have 1 GB RAM
<Carstairs> beware what they tell you in here
<fr33ze> darkKnight: what kind of processor? and are you using a desktop or a laptop?
<DarkKnight> fr33ze; desktop, core2duo
<sipior> Carstairs: something you'd like to get off your chest? or were you just going to do the passive-aggressive thing for a while?
<daredevilthere> thanks jussi01:
<jussi01> :)
<misterloup> bonsoir à tous c'est le bazard je ne trouve pas comment installer une messagerie de type amsn sans avoir de problème de bug
<Pici> !fr | misterloup
<ubottu> misterloup: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<daredevilthere> thanks jussi01: but do i have to download everything before install build-essential
<Carstairs> yes there is: I followed advice given on here and now ubuntu wont boot
<jussi01> daredevilthere: you need all the packages listed there, yes
<Guest4806> im running ubuntu 8.10.. how do i map a drive??
<fr33ze> DarkKnight: I'd prob go 64, it would better utilize the processor
<cousin_luigi> hello
<sipior> Carstairs: well, you've two options, as i see it. you can ask for your money back, or you can ask about how to fix your machine so it boots again :-)
<jussi01> Carstairs: please tell us what happens so we can help you fix it
<daredevilthere> Jusssi01: no i mean whn i donwload them all do i have to install them one by one or like wht
<cousin_luigi> can intrepid boot from an ahci device?
<DarkKnight> fr33ze; are you sure...because  have heard people telling me that the 32 bit is better as it does not use much memory and flash also works well
<Carstairs> erm.... blank screen
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm a 8.10 user and I'm baffled at the moment. I have XChat and Firefox open with about 14 tabs (I know that is a little bit of a load,) but my dual core processor is stressed out. I'm only using 20% of my ram, but the one side of the cpu will show 100% usage while the other one is about 20%, then every 15 to 20 seconds they will change (100% to 20% and 20% to 100%) I have the system monitor running and that's where I'm getti
<RPS> ng the numbers from.
<DarkKnight> is there no one else who can add to that
<jussi01> daredevilthere: no, just put them in 1 directory, then cd to the directory, then do: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<daredevilthere> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> Carstairs: totally blank?
<Carstairs> yes
<Carstairs> was trying to get ati drivers going
<freegoo> i tryed using "debugfs" but i get this error: "/dev/sda3: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem"
<jussi01> Carstairs: at what point does it go blank?
<Carstairs> after loading grub
<jexmex> whats a really good linux ftp client? Right now I am using gftp, but I am looking for something more like flashfxp
<bertolo> is there any seraching object game that i can download for linux ?
<nanotube> DarkKnight: i don't have a 64bit -capable system, but i've heard there are still some problems with 64bit, too... fwiw. :)
<jussi01> Carstairs: so you dont get the splash screen at all?
<bertolo> is there any seraching object game that i can download for linux ? for my mum
<sipior> bertolo: searching object game?
<nanotube> bertolo: what's a "searching object game" ?
<bertolo> loool y
<bertolo> omg
<Carstairs> no just menu for duel boot then nothing
<bertolo> i dont know
<bertolo> lOOOL
<bertolo> girl game
<jexmex> bertolo: like mystery case files?
<DarkKnight> nanotube; so you recommend 32 bit?
<bertolo> jexmex: Y that kind of games
<bertolo> anygame of that kind for linux ?
<jussi01> Carstairs: what was the advice you were given to make this happen?
<jussi01> !games | bertolo
<ubottu> bertolo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fr33ze> DarkKnight: depending on what you plan on in the future might make a big impact as well, if you plan on updating to 4GB or more RAM; 64bit is a must cause 32 cant handle it. but for overall usage 32bit is much more integrated
<Carstairs> given link to how to on loading free drivers for ATI
<jexmex> not sure, I probably need to find one for the old lady she is mad because I am always in linux and she cant play here games, lol
<jexmex> so no suggestions on flashfxp like ftp client for linux?
<DarkKnight> fr33ze; i m not planning to increase my ram....so is 32 bit that i need to install
<nanotube> DarkKnight: well, i don't know enough to make recommendations - as i said, i don't even have a 64bit processor :) just telling you what i've seen other people say. seems 32bit is a "safer" bet.
<Carstairs> edited x server i think
<RPS> does anyone have any helpful opinions on my dual core processor freaking out?
<DarkKnight> nanotube; thank you very much
<nanotube> DarkKnight: np :)
<fr33ze> DarkKnight: then yes, 32bits your best bet. its not nearly has RAM 'heavy' as 64 bit.
<jussi01> Carstairs: can you get a live cd?
<kesi> Can anyone help me improve my wpa connectivity?  Everytime I connect to my home wpa2 network I have to delete the profile under Network Connections and usually try a few times.   I can't even connect to my University's wpa-enterprise wifi although my vista partition can..
<sipior> RPS: why do you think that the behaviour you mentioned is abnormal?
<Carstairs> yes
<vigo> Carstairs: I had that problem , I had to use the restore function, one trick I learned was do NOT install the proprietary  ATI as is suggested on the taskbar, just boot, then use Synaptic to find the drivers that will work.
<DarkKnight> fr33ze; i am planning to install virtualbox on this and have 3-4 OS's so would there be any problem with a 32 bit for this
<jussi01> Carstairs: I suggest you use the live cd to get to your file system, then remove your changes to the xorg
<RPS> sipior, my laptop is acting sluggish and I've not seen it act like this ...it may be over heated a bit, but I leave it running all the time on the same surface and I've not seen it act like this. I'll also add that I rebooted the unit this morning, so its had a reboot recently
<fr33ze> DarkKnight: nope there should be no issues with getting those to work under 32 bit.
<Carstairs> vigo: thanks but i'm more inclined to just fdisk and use xp
<freegoo> What is a super-block? and what do i do if i get a "Bad magic number in super-block"??????
<DarkKnight> fr33ze; thank you very much....this was quite helpful
<fr33ze> DarkKnight: anytime
<sipior> RPS: but do you see this same behaviour when the system is unloaded?
<jussi01> Carstairs: if XP suits your needs, then Id say stick with it. However, we are here to help, so if you will, do try what Ive suggested and let us know how you go.
<vigo> Carstairs: This Ubuntu is alot better than windows, I have all Linux now, is a learning curve, is still way more fun that $pay as you pray stuff.
<sipior> freegoo: what filesystem are you inspecting, and what tool were you using?
<KrimZon> how do I find out what network driver I'm using in order to configure kismet?
<RPS> sipior, I never cease to disappoint myself. .LOL
<freegoo> sipior: i tryed using "debugfs" on "/dev/sda3" ext3
<sipior> RPS: in other words, why do you think that this is a problem with your processor?
<n8wood> Anyone know what scripts initializes the Gnome theme/settings when a user logs in?
<Carstairs> i do like ubuntu, a lot, but have been trying to get the ati card working for ages. All i anted to do was play open arena.
<yacc_>  RPS: acpi -V
<sipior> RPS: and not, say, with the load you're running
<RPS> sipior, I wonder what could be making firefox overload the cpu this way ...yes it was firefox that was the culprit
<fosco__> n8tuserf, /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<jussi01> Carstairs: unfortunately the ATI drivers are closed source and we do not have any control over their quality
<Carstairs> but im using the open sourse drivers
<sipior> freegoo: that's not a mounted partition i hope!
<vigo> Carstairs: Do what I did, do not install the suggested one at boot, find the one in Synaptic, (the forums have a word or two on that) and it works.
<geirha> KrimZon: sudo lshw -class network     # under configuration: it should say driver=<the driver>
<freegoo> sipior: lol let me check
<aegis> hey all, is the boot text saved in a log file on each boot up?  I have a /var/log/boot but it's empty
<Carstairs> whats synaptic?
<RPS> sipior, the Thermal reading was 47.5 Celsius
<imri303> Carstairs gui package manager :)
<n8wood> fosco__: do you know what startup file that binary is referenced from? I am troubleshooting an issue where the gnome theme doesn't load on startup until I open an application window.
<vigo> Carstairs: The Synaptic Package Manager
<jussi01> !info synaptic | Carstairs
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 1268 kB, installed size 5852 kB
<Carstairs> oh ok
<Carstairs> i will try
<Carstairs> thanks
<fosco__> n8tuserf, it is run by the session-manager, just go to system - preferences - session
<jussi01> Carstairs: hope you get it sorted
<Carstairs> hold on will i loose my data?
<grandrew> hi all! how can I get my currently running kernel sources? I need them to build a module.
<vigo> Carstairs: As I said, I installed the one that was suggested on boot, poof went the screen, then I used Synaptic and found one that worked.
<jussi01> Carstairs: not if you only edit the xorg file...
<KrimZon> geirha: thanks
<Carstairs> so how do i edit the xorg file?
<n8wood> fosco__: OK. do you know where the gnome sessions exist in the file system?
<vigo> Carstairs: Do you have Linux command line familiarity?
<Carstairs> not much sorry
<fosco__> n8tuserf, ~/.config/autostart
<freegoo> sipior: no the partition is not mount.
<n8wood> fosco__: there doesn't appear to be anything in that folder?
<freegoo> sipior: i get the error /dev/sda3: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem
<italy> hello
<fosco__> n8tuserf, ls ~/.config/autostart/
<vigo> Carstairs: That is why I suggest getting it working first, then start learning,
<freegoo> sipior: but there are 2 other partitions on the same physical disk. and they are mounted
<n8wood> fosco__: I have nothing in that dir.
<fosco__> n8tuserf, ummm do you use gnome?
<aegis> hey all, is the boot text saved in a log file on each boot up?  I have a /var/log/boot but it's empty
<n8wood> yes. maybe this is the problem.
<n8wood> there is nothing in there
<fosco__> aegis, /var/log/messages
<n8wood> brownbear@BRUbuntu:~/.config/autostart$ ls
<n8wood> brownbear@BRUbuntu:~/.config/autostart$
<aegis> fosco_: thank you
<MIrrorIMage> nathanbw
<fosco__> n8tuserf, i've got 23 items in there
<olavimmanuel> hello. my intrepid only lists the cd/dvd reader and not my writer after a failed burn...
<n8wood> fosco__ I have a bunch of stuff in there on my Ubuntu box that is working correctly. I think you may have directed me to the source of my problem
<vigo> Carstairs: Here is a page on that, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<sipior> freegoo: have you tried running fsck on the filesystem? what were you using debugfs to look for, btw?
<Carstairs> ok will look
<fosco__> n8tuserf, you can reset your gnome settings, but other program options will be reset also
<SneekyPockets> yo, so what happens if all the "toolbars" up and disapear?
<fosco__> n8tuserf, mv ~/.config ~/.CONFIG
<SneekyPockets> anyone haev an idea how to get them back?
<n8wood> fosco__, how do I reset gnome?
<fosco__> and restart session
<n8wood> k
<ezerhoden> SneekyPockets: alt+f2 run gnome-panel ?
<fosco__> if anything goes wrong you can restore old settings by mv ~/.CONFIG ~/.config
<SneekyPockets> ezerhoden: yeah
<SneekyPockets> idk what he did
<Carstairs> will have a go at restoring backup config
<|HSO|SadiQ> why do I hear myself in the speakers when I speak with the microphone??? ...How can I turn it off???
<walesca305> ciao
<walesca305> List
<fraitaly__> hello
<vigo> Carstairs: Yes, that is what I figured
<walesca305> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fraitaly__> someone can help me ?
<kristian1> will System - Administration - Hardware Drivers, list all the drivers i need to make my hardware compatiable with ubuntu?
<fraitaly__> I cannot connect to #python
<fraitaly__> I get a message like "you need to be identified to join this channel"
<fraitaly__> what does it means ?
<_VIM_> !register > fraitaly__
<ubottu> fraitaly__, please see my private message
<kristian1> you need to set identd
<n8wood> fosco__: the recreated .config has no autostart folder. I also tried creating a new user and logging, it also has no autostart.
<fraitaly__> ubottu: ok, thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thank you!
<kristian1> :-D
<Jen-Jen> hi]
<Jen-Jen> who are u????
<_VIM_> !welcome | Jen-Jen
<ubottu> Jen-Jen: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<KrimZon_> kismet disables wireless until after a reboot
<kristian1> will System - Administration - Hardware Drivers, list all the drivers i need to make my hardware compatiable with ubuntu? when i open hardware compatiable mode there are two almost similar drivers: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173) and NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177) (Recommended), i see that the newer version is the recommended version, but im wondering why the older version will be listed there?
<xie041> hello all
<SneekyPockets> sup xie041
<xie041> ahhh
<SneekyPockets> oh yeh?
<xie041> glad to see you here
<kristian1> Jen-Jen : hello! this channel is for asking question, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat! :-)
<olavimmanuel> nvmind. got it now
<_VIM_> kristian1: jen-jen left
<kristian1> _VIM_ : oh! i have /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +quits :-P
<_VIM_> :)
<franko> register diamondk francesco.bbt@gmail.com
<_VIM_> do that in the status window franko
<_VIM_> not here
<franko> _VIM_
<franko> _VIM_: I know
<franko> _VIM_: sorry
<franko> now I have to change my email password :(
<sipior> franko: pick a better one this time :-)
<_VIM_> i use lastpass password manager for firefox for passwords, it rocks
<aolko> People!!!!
<aolko> Where the forefox plugins directory located???
<Frenchie> can anyone help me with network connection issues?
<sebsebseb> aolko: view show hidden files and folders
<sebsebseb> aolko: in your home folder and find .mozilla
<dethstar> I just got a dell studio 540 (slim).. everything works flawless out of the box except for sound.  Anyone have any ideas?
<dethstar> looks like it's a Realtek ALC888
<RichardWolfVI> Hey, I'm unable to get to a wireless network because it times out.
<dethstar> I saw that the issue has been solved for the tower pc's... but not for the slim ones :(
<Frenchie> is there any one here that knows networking in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Frenchie: what kind of networking?
<RichardWolfVI> I guess extending the timeout  would make me able to connect to such network, how do I do that?
<ezerhoden> dethstar: sucks, what is the audio ?
<sipior> Frenchie: best if you just state your problem concisely
<dethstar> ezerhoden, I suppose it's an Intel HDA..
<dethstar> it's using the Realtek ALC888 codec I assume
<SneekyPockets> ifconfig eth0
<SneekyPockets> oops
<SneekyPockets> LOL
<SneekyPockets> You're not my terminal!
<Frenchie> well when ever i try to transfer large files ie. >2gig or i try to read and write simultaniously over my network to my ubuntu machine from my mac through netatalk, my network card on the ubuntu machine locks up and i need to pull it out and plug it back in(it's pcmcia gigabit ethernet)
<glitsj16> dethstar: reading your remark about the issue being fixed for tower pc's, does that mean the proposed fix at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969611 doesn't work for you ?
<dethstar> glitsj16, you are correct.
<sipior> Frenchie: what do you mean when you say that the card locks up?
<dethstar> glitsj16, I am running 64bit intrepid.. if that makes any difference.
<Frenchie> the lights turn off it disconects and ubuntu says it's not connected and i can no longer see my ubuntu machine from mac
<sipior> Frenchie: this only happens when transferring large files over appletalk?
<Frenchie> not appletalk AFP
<Frenchie> and yes
<Tuxprobe> hiya, anyone else has problems starting a seperate X-session on another VT then 7?
<Frenchie> at least i belive so because i don't use samba i don't have windows
<markl__> Tuxprobe: that should work, i have done it before
<glitsj16> dethstar: don't know if that's a factor, i was trying to get to the bug report mentioned on that forum page https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=4299, but it needs an account it seems, sorry to be of no help whatsoever :)
<RPS> What command is goes at the end of a string that will only show a page at a time?
<Tuxprobe> my laptop freeses completely if i start to X-sessions, e.g. X :0 vt7 & ; X :10 vt8
<dethstar> glitsj16, thanks anyway
<sipior> Frenchie: any relevant log entries when this happens?
<Tuxprobe> markl__ gdm or compiz setup? using intrepid?
<soier> HI THERE can anybody help me to resize folders such as tmpfc , etc !!!
<Blinkiz> I have the mail server Zimbra setup on a ubuntu server machine. Problem is that zimbra is doing a login as root every 50 second and runs a command that is allowed in the /etc/sudoers file. It fills my syslog server up. I know I can exclude auth but that means I don't see if "real" users login as root. So, how can I get rid of this automated login as root?
<sipior> Frenchie: also, which card and driver?
<soier> in my ubuntu system !
<Frenchie> Sipior: hmm never thought to look... i assumed it was a hard ware problem baisically i was looking for confirmation do you think there would be logs?
<Tuxprobe> soier hehe.. you mean /tmp? folder sizes is usually limited by disk-size
<arcardia_> spanish
<piloten1975> Is there any texteditor for e.g I can run from linux shell... Im using vim today but I want code coloring e.g
<markl__> Tuxprobe: it's been years since i have set it up.  iirc, i just went into gdm.conf and added another screen for :1
<sipior> Frenchie: the kernel is usually smart enough to write something down when it has a hardware problem, assuming it gets the chance...have a look in /var/log/dmesg and the like. might be worthwhile grepping for your driver name and/or interface name.
<Frenchie> k i'll try that and come back later thx for the help
<arcardia> spanish
<maxb> piloten1975: vim has very good syntax highlighting
<NUBUNTU> how can i put the trash can on the desktop instead of in my panel?
<arcardia> #ubuntu-es?
<glitsj16> dethstar: if you haven't seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6773481 allready, that might be instructive for dell 540 slim models .. hope you get some results
<sipior> piloten1975: vim does syntax highlighting in the terminal. you'll need to do "syntax on" first.
<Flannel> arcardia: /join #ubuntu-es
<dethstar> glitsj16, thanks. I'll take a look ;)
<sipior> piloten1975: emacs and joe will do that for you as well
<sipior> and a billion others...
<piloten1975> from shell?
<piloten1975> I don´t have any gui
<sipior> piloten1975: sure
<markl__> Tuxprobe: in fact it looks like the hardy gdm.conf has an example that is commented out
<Flannel> piloten1975: If this is a fresh install, you'll want to `sudo apt-get install vim` first.  The default 'vim' isn't a proper vim.
<soier> Tuxprobe: I mean when I type df -h it say that: dev/sda2 size 5gb used 4.7gb     tmpfs size 252 mb used 516k. The question is: Can I change tmpfs size and thus increase dev/sda2
<Tuxprobe> markl__ well ok.. its not really bcuz i want two screens, i need to X's one for CTRL+ALT+F8 and one for CTRL+ALT+F7
<NUBUNTU> anyone know how i can have my trash can on my desktop instead of on a panel?
<markl__> Tuxprobe: that is what it does if you edit gdm.conf
<piloten1975> Flannel: TY
<markl__> Tuxprobe: in the [servers] section add 1=Standard
<markl__> Tuxprobe: and restart gdm, then you should have a server on both F7 and F8
<Tuxprobe> markl__ ok - ill check that out!
<chakoshi> hi is there any one with some experience on servers( maybe HP servers)?
<sipior> chakoshi: that's an awfully general question...
<sipior> chakoshi: was there something in particular you had in mind?
<Tuxprobe> markl_ but its not really for gdm to decide if two X's should be running. I want to be able to start a new X when entering remote desktop (vnc, vmware etc)
<chakoshi> sipior: I know I'll explain more!
<shadeslayer> hey i installed GNOME along KDE
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> but
<chakoshi> I've some problem booting ubuntu on HP servers, can you help?
<shadeslayer> :P
<markl__> Tuxprobe: that is completely different then, each of those has its own way to do it
<shadeslayer> my user switcher wont work
<Tuxprobe> soier ah ok, your tmpfs is the shared memory area for applications to interact/communicate
<shadeslayer> and aptitude is locked
<sipior> chakoshi: perhaps you could explain the precise problem you're having?
<Tuxprobe> soier so its in memory, not as a fixed drive
<chakoshi> sipior, ofcourse, I have installed ubuntu succesfully on HP machines, but when I boot the system , it cant find the boot partition
<sipior> chakoshi: what error do you get?
<chakoshi> I think something is wrong in RAID or something like this
<soier> Tuxprobe: so can I change it (tmpfs) to make some free space on dev/sda2 or it doesn't affect my dev/sda2
<baig> #java
<sipior> chakoshi: are you trying to boot off of a raid volume?
<chakoshi> no errors, it just cant find any boot device!
<baig> hello there
<steve`rogers> hi guys
<Tuxprobe> markl__ yea right you are - but basically, its because i dont want to select 'fullscreen' option each time i need toggle between windows on the desktop
<steve`rogers> someone could help with installation of xubuntu 8.10 on ppc ?
<Tuxprobe> soier afaik it will not affect sda
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chakoshi> I changed it to raid 0, then installed the system
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<shadeslayer> any idea??
<chakoshi> is it enough to boot the system easily?
<steve`rogers> my problem is that after booting cd, xubuntu don't reveal cdrom device, how is possible?
<arcardia> 	
<arcardia> hello ... I have a problem ... I get openafs-client configuration ... will not let me install some commands like the festival ... I can do?
<soier> Tuxprobe: so u want to say that dev/sda2 includes tmpfs ????
<arcardia> help me.. plis
<fanjianwei> helho
<arcardia_> 	
<arcardia_> hello ... I have a problem ... I get openafs-client configuration ... will not let me install some commands like the festival ... I can do
<hwilde> Anybody know if I can get two rows of tabs in gedit ?
<Terminator> !uset autoinvite 1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arcardia_> help me plis
<arcardia_> is very important
<Tuxprobe> soier well there might be an option to mount, if you put in /etc/fstab something like: tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,size=XXM
<Tuxprobe> but im not sure it will not be mounted twice then
<beastsd> hi i need how i can change me sources list
<hwilde> arcardia_, can you restate your question on one line ?
<hwilde> beastsd, /etc/apt/sources.list
<beastsd> hwilde, thakss!!!
<arcardia_> what
<arcardia_> ?
<arcardia_> I have a problem ... I get openafs-client configuration ... will not let me install some commands like the festival ... I can do
<arcardia_> ?
<soier> Tuxprobe: is that true ... what u r saying.. can I try )). I afraid that I can'n start my ubuntu on next startup... Is it affect disk partition info ...
<hwilde> arcardia_, sudo apt-get install festival
<Ravi-> Is there a Lubuntu (Ubuntu with LXDE) available for download and/or LiveCD Trial?
<arcardia_> hwilde: is not posible
<Flannel> !doesntwork  | arcardia_
<ubottu> arcardia_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hwilde> Anybody know if I can get two rows of tabs in gedit ?
<hwilde> They scroll sideways and takeover the middle mouse and I can't stand it
<presshere> i have a little problem...since i install compiz config setings and then trying those settings,when i start browser mozzila it opens in full screen...the problem is that i can`t minimize it...anyone had this prob?
<glitsj16> Ravi-: don't think Lubuntu is in release cycle yet, but http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu has some info that might interest you when looking for a ubuntu derivative with lxde
<hwilde> presshere, did you restart after messing with all the settings
<presshere> hwilde: many times
<korogiannos> How can I stop ir_common from loading in intrepid?
<felixsulla> how do I check if readline is installed?
<hwilde> presshere, if you turn off compiz can you minimize then
<hwilde> !blacklist | korogiannos
<ubottu> korogiannos: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<hwilde> felixsulla, you mean like the c code command readline ?
<korogiannos> hwilde: Many thanks : )
<Jochen00001> moin
<felixsulla> To see if readline support is installed in Ubuntu?
<presshere> hwilde: well...i didnt try...but all things was going well before compiz...
<hwilde> presshere, disable compiz see if it works.  figure out if it's compiz issue or firefox issue.
<BCM43> presshere: what ever the problem, try a restart first
<hwilde> felixsulla, you mean in code right ?
<MindVirus> Hi. How do I add a button to the nautilus folder windows at the top, next to Search?
<MindVirus> And Computer and Home.
<unop> felixsulla,  dpkg -l | grep -q readline-common && echo yes, its installed
<arcardia_>  	
<arcardia_> ubottu: I'm from Spain, so I speak Spanish .. am translating for the other chat that I can help ... The problem I have is that I can not install new commands, or with sudoer, tells me that the problem is the openafs-client configuration ... and I get the following:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jochen00001> jeman deutsch und vllt zeit mit mir über die sicherheit ubuntus zu reden?
<somebee> Hi. I have a webserver that crashed, and now I cannot even load Ubuntu via cd.. I've ran memtest without errors, but Ubuntu always freezes on loading.. any ideas what I might do frmo here? :/
<felixsulla> How do I know if libreadline5-dev is installed?
<BCM43> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> somebee: was ubuntu on this webserver ?
<hwilde> MindVirus, right click, add to panel, custom, location,  pick the location
<somebee> ikonia: nope, debian etch
<arcardia_>  AFS uses the file /etc/openafs/CellServDB to hold the list of servers     │
<arcardia_>  │ that should be contacted to find parts of a cell.  The cell you claim     │
<arcardia_>  │ this workstation belongs to is not in that file.  Enter the host names    │
<arcardia_>  │ of the database servers separated by spaces. IMPORTANT: If you are        │
<arcardia_>  │ creating a new cell and this machine is to be a database server in that   │
<arcardia_>  │ cell, only enter this machine's name; add the other servers later after   │
<arcardia_>  │ they are functioning. Also, do not enable the AFS client to start at      │
<arcardia_>  │ boot on this server until the cell is configured.  When you are ready     │
<hwilde> lol
<arcardia_>  │ you can edit /etc/openafs/afs.conf.client to enable the client.           │
<arcardia_>  │                                                                           │
<arcardia_>  │ DB server host names for your home cell:
<hwilde> !pastebin > arcardia_
<erUSUL> paste | arcardia_
<ubottu> arcardia_, please see my private message
<MindVirus> hwilde, it's not letting me right click.
<cristi> omg
<MindVirus> There is no right click context menu it appears.
<hwilde> MindVirus, right click on the panel.
<ikonia> somebee: have you checked if the hardware is support
<MindVirus> I did.
<presshere> hwilde: now...without visual effects...mozilla is running as usual...
<felixsulla> How do I know if libreadline5-dev is installed?
<hwilde> MindVirus, right click on the panel where it's empty like in the middle
<somebee> ikonia: yep, I run debian intrepid in an identical server
<MindVirus> Again, I did, hwilde.
<hwilde> felixsulla, sudo updatedb && locate libreadline5-dev
<somebee> *ubunto intrepid
<somebee> *ubuntu (ahrg)
<ikonia> somebee: boot without the splash screen to see where it is hanging
<cristi> does anyone know how to chat in terminal? i mean the non-interfaced vesion of gimp
<MindVirus> hwilde, I swear to you there is no right click context menu.
<erUSUL> felixsulla: check in synaptic if it has a green box
<ikonia> somebee: the fact that your webserver crashed suggests a hardware error somewhere
<BCM43> cristi: what?
<cristi> BCM43: uhm if i can't open the xserver or i choose not to, how can i chat?
<hwilde> cristi, ircii should do it command line
<cristi> BCM43: i want a non-interface chat client
<cristi> hwilde: is it installed by default?
<hwilde> cristi, sudo apt-get install ircii
<BCM43> cristi: what kind of chat? Irc, or im?
<cristi> BCM43: irc
<BCM43> cristi: then hwilde is right
<cristi> BCM43, hwilde thank you
<Gestahlt> Hiho
<j85wilson> Does anyone know of any (experimental or otherwise) alternatives to ELF and a.out?
<beastsd> somebody can say this http://fivenix.blogspot.com/2008/12/control-de-puerto-paralelo-con-linux.html
<unop> felixsulla,  dpkg -l | grep libreadline5-dev
<beastsd> and tellme if there is the best way to run some aplicattion on gcc
<beastsd> ?
<psyk> deutsche hier?
<Gestahlt> I need a bit help with my ubuntu 8.04 server. I switched the hardware and i dont get my eth0 / eth1 interfaces (Intel 100 Pro.. duh) I dunno how to install drivers or bind network hardware to eth. lspci -v shows up the devices.. they are there
<Gestahlt> Help would be appreciated
<e-type> evening all
<BCM43> !es | beast
<ubottu> beast: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beastsd> using "$ gcc -O2 -o led led.c
<BCM43> !de | psyk
<ubottu> psyk: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<armanmx> Hi I'm trying with ubuntu 8.10 and make a big error, I deleted all partitions on my HD there any way to revert this??
<Burad> I have a strange problem, I just installed 8.10 using my Sata DVD burner, without any problems at all. after the instalation has finished i can not longer find my DVD drive at all. ven trying to mount the device has disapeared
<BCM43> armanmx: not really
<beastsd> ubottu,Gracias!! y disculpen, no sabia que canal usar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me when setting up a namebased virtual host to you use the localip ?
<psyk> ah, thanks a lot bcm
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, just wondering if any of you know of a program that runs like PSpice for emulating electric circuits, thanks
<BCM43> psyk: no problem
<TruthTaco> can wine emulate vista widgets?
<armanmx> BDM$#> thats mean I lost everything??
<felixsulla> Thanks everyone.
<zaza86> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MattRac> Burad: Should have a name like /dev/s***
<unop> Gestahlt, try.  sudo modprobe e100
<erUSUL> Newfie_rich: the best i could find is ltspice iv for wine (it is designed to run well in wine)
<BCM43> armanmx: there are some tools to help you get a bit back, and professional services.
<erUSUL> Newfie_rich: there is allways the command line spice simulators or the geda framework
<Newfie_rich> erUSUL: thanks i will give that a try
<armanmx> BCM43 sorry , I lost all the info on the Disk??
<Newfie_rich> erUSUL: yeah, i am not so good with the netlists... I am kinda dependent on a gui
<ServerCrash> hi anyone in here got bluetooth working in toshiba satelite notebooks
<BCM43> armanmx: http://forums.getdata.com/computer-data-recovery/1011-recovery-possible-after-reformatting.html
<Burad> MattRac: unfortunatly not /dev/sda /dev/sdb and so on but the device in /etc/fstab /dev/scd0 is not longer there
<ServerCrash> it seems toshiba has some different bluetooth stack
<sadam> I've installed jaunty and after logging in, my wallpaper is displayed but the panels aren't and nautilus doesn't appear to be drawing the desktop.  The behavior is replicable under a new user.  Is this a known jaunty bug?
<Emu> Anyone here familiar with the Midi Virtual Keyboard?
<Gestahlt> unop: modprobe e100 doesnt give any output
<erUSUL> Newfie_rich: geda has a gui but the step from the designer to the spice simulation to the waveforms viewer is convoluted
<ikonia> !jaunty >  sadam
<ubottu> sadam, please see my private message
<j85wilson> Emu: just barely
<cristi> hwilde: do you have any idea how to connect to #ubuntu with ircii ? i typed irc cristi to set my name cristi and after /server #ubuntu i get a unable to connect on port 6676 on server ubuntu
<armanmx> BCM43 ok I'll check, Thanks
<Newfie_rich> erUSUL: I will try both then :D
<unop> Gestahlt, that means it worked properly (like most commands)  ..  check   ifconfig -a   now
<BCM43> armanmx: sorry, that and telling you to google is all that I can do.
<hwilde> cristi, you have to type /connect irc.freenode.net    then /join #ubuntu
<Emu> j85wilson: Will you help me get it working? The program runs and everything, I just can't hear anything from it.
<hwilde> cristi, or it might be   /server irc.freenode.net
<ServerCrash> hi anyone in here got bluetooth working in toshiba satelite notebooks
<cristi> hwilde: can't look up host name xD
<hwilde> cristi, hold
<j85wilson> Emu: do you have anything connected to its output?
<j85wilson> run..... alsaconnectgui?
<Gestahlt> uh
<orbisvicis> how do i downgrade a package
<hwilde> cristi,    /server irc.freenode.net
<armanmx> BCM43: ok I'll lost few things, but I'll prefer do the last thing to do
<Gestahlt> unop: i get eth2 eth4 eth5 , wlan0 wmaster0 ??
<hwilde2cli> cristi this totally worked for me
<Gestahlt> and lo of course
<cristi> hwilde uhm and how did you change nick?
<Emu> j85wilson: How do I do that?
<hwilde> cristi,    /nick cristi2
<somebee> ikonia: how would I go about booting without the graphics? I agree it sounds like a hardware failure, but the server crashed during restart (we had to restart first time in over a year, and it never got back up). memtest is okay, and I've managed to get data of the disks (two raptors in raid1), but when booting it throws all kinds of strange i/o disk errors etc
<hwilde> cristi, if the hostname lookup fails use the ip    /server 64.161.254.20
 * orbisvicis waves flag and slaps trouts around this is simple
<orbisvicis> this is simple, I need to downgrade a package, wheres the documentation to do so?
<j85wilson> Emu: well, it might be in your menu somewhere, maybe under sound and video or something
<hwilde> !downgrade | orbisvicis
<ubottu> orbisvicis: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<j85wilson> I'm an old fool and generally run things from a terminal
<ikonia> somebee: io erors suggest that a controller has died, a physical disk has died or the raid devices can't sync for some reason
<cristi> cristi: nah, that would be a dns problem, i don't think it's possible
<orbisvicis> hwilde: only a package
<orbisvicis> I only need to downgrade "1 package"
<orbisvicis> revert or whatever
<hwilde> orbisvicis, which
<unop> Gestahlt, it's quite likely that your interface has a new name now?  how many network cards do you have?
<orbisvicis> hwilde: some jaunty package I no longer want
<ikonia> somebee: can get into the grub menu press "e" for edit and remove the line "splash" from the kernel boot options
<hwilde> orbisvicis, which one
<orbisvicis> hwilde: apache2
<hwilde> cristi, so you are in ?
<cristi2> hwilde i guess so
<ikonia> !jaunty > orbisvicis
<hwilde> orbisvicis, lol good luck with that man... not gonna touch it
<ubottu> orbisvicis, please see my private message
<Burad> I have a strange problem, I just installed 8.10 using my Sata DVD burner, without any problems at all. after the instalation has finished i can not longer find my DVD drive at all. ven trying to mount the device has disapeared
<Emu> j85wilson: Hrm.. other than the Keyboard, I don't see anything that could aid me with hearing it.
<j85wilson> you need now something that takes MIDI input and produces soundcard output
<hwilde> Burad, did you try sticking a CD in ?  it should automount
<j85wilson> timidity?
<gianluca> hello everybody
<j85wilson> Emu: try running timidity++ (should also be in the menu, unless it is not installed)
<mnemo> how can I measure CPU temperature in Ubuntu???
<ikonia> mnemo: lmsensors ?
<Burad> hwilde tryed it, even tryed mounting the /dev/sg0 device but no luck. it has just disapeared
<erUSUL> !sensors | mnemo
<ubottu> mnemo: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<gianluca> mnemo there is an applet in gnome panel
<mnemo> thanks
<cristi> hwilde: thanks a lot! this is really cool and i bet it will come in handy when i have serious trouble :D
<benni__> hi, I'm using kile for tex and \usepackage[charter]{mathdesign} , I just noticed that minus signs are not shown in exponents, using other fonts it works fine but > transfers to a turned questionsmark
<MIrrorIMage> hello gianluca!
<Jampiter> Hi
<MIrrorIMage> gianluca: hello!
<Emu> j85wilson: Installing that now, thanks. :)
<j85wilson> np
<j85wilson> let me know if there are any problems using it
<j85wilson> running all software midi is somewhat complicated.
<Gestahlt> unop: 4 2x intel 100, 1x WLAN (belkin pci which i dont need at the moment) 1x ISDN Fritzcard B1 (which i need soon)
<Jampiter> I have opened my home menu on a fresh install of Ubuntu Intrepid, and The floppy drive is not showing. How do I make it appear?
<sadam> any thoughts on gnome-panel and nautilus not starting after login on jaunty?
<ikonia> sadam: are you not listening ?
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<ikonia> sadam: you where told ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<ikonia> Jampiter: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question anyone doesn't tell them the question, if they don't know the question anyone won't make them know
<sadam> ikonia: sorry, I've been bouncing trying to figure out irssi, not exactly my usual irc client
<ikonia> sadam: you where told - it looks the same in each client
<Jampiter> I have opened my home menu on a fresh install of Ubuntu Intrepid, and The floppy drive is not showing. How do I make it appear?
<unstable> http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/4991/mailgooglecom.jpg .. what can cause ubuntu to go into low graphics mode? If I restart X, will it go into low graphics mode?
<Burad> Anybody have an idear of how to to get a list loadet CDrom drivers used dutting 8.10 installation
<ikonia> Burad: the cdrom drivers are generic IDE->SCSI device drivers
<Jmz> unstable, are your video card drivers installed correctly ?
<Jampiter> !chinese | xie041
<ubottu> xie041: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<somebee> ikonia: it hangs on 'giving out device to i5000_edac.c'
<presshere> i have problems with sound...its too low, at maximum from panel and player...can i do somthing to make him louder?
<roadrock> Jampiter: the intrepid developers forgot to include floppy support. i don have time to walk you through it, sudo modprobe floppy, put it in /etc/modules and google the rest, man mount etc. sorry
<SliMM> how can I run rdesktop in another session (i.e. acces it using ctrl+alt+function key)
<SliMM> ?
<Jampiter> roadrock: They.. forgot it? Ok..
<HellB0y> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä^^*
<glitsj16> Jampiter: there's a bug report on that floppy drive issue at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/255651 .. apparently "sudo modprobe floppy" should do it.
<Jampiter> Ok
<roadrock> Jampiter: more or less yes, but it'll work
<e-type> presshere: did you check all channels in the panel applet?
<felix46> hello
<unstable> Jmz: yes, it works.. but randomly that popped up today.
<unstable> Jmz: I think X crashed or someting, is it possible X could crash and that would pop up?
<spencermiles> is it a bad idea to add Intrepid repos to a Hardy (8.04) server to get newer packages?  I'd like to install newer versions of ruby/apache, but Hardy Heron doesn't have them.  I can obviously just install from source, but apt would be preferable
<_VIM_> spencermiles: I wouldn't do that personally, have you tried backports?
<somebee> ikonia: hmm, it doesnt hang there.. it goes further but extremely slowly.. after almost every line it says "cpu#0 stuck for 250s" (and for cpu#1 cpu#2 etc)
<felix46> i have a problem, my cdrom nots works
<_VIM_> !backports | spencermiles
<ubottu> spencermiles: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<presshere> e-type: i checkt right now another time...its very quite...
<spencermiles> awesome, i'll check that out.  Thanks!  You probably just saved me some serious pain :)
<Jmz> unstable, Looks like something has happened for it to come up in the first place :P Click on the configure button and change the video settings over yourself and it should be fine man
<_VIM_> :D
<Burad> ikonia: Do you have an idear what that module might be caled so i can find out if it is loded in the installed system ?
<sebsebseb> Becky:  so what films you like and music?
<sebsebseb> whoops
<sebsebseb> wrong channel
<Agion> hi, has anyone got anysee's usb digi-tv on ubuntu? Is there any change to get it work?
<_VIM_> spencermiles: also try !PPA too or maybe that's listed already on that site, I havent checked it in awhile
<e-type> presshere: so, when you double click the volume applet you have made sure that 'master' and 'pcm' channels are nicely up?
<cyrus_mc> from the command line, how do I view the description of a package and what files it will install
<Gestahlt> unpo: how find i out which one it is?
<e-type> cyrus_mc: description: apt-cache showpkg <packagename>
<laurentum> hello
<cyrus_mc> ty
<e-type> cyrus_mc: files it will install requires downloading first, then checking the content of the .deb file
<laurentum> i am using okular to read, underline and hightlight pdf files in ubuntu ...
<presshere> e-type: now i have inserted headphones and the sound is ok...but on laptop speakers is a problem to hear something like a movie or music...
<laurentum> but the cahnges i make are not seen in other pdf programs, such as acrobaT
<presshere> e-type: about volume applet yes...there is on max
<laurentum> I was wondering if there's a way to keep the annotations, underlinings, etc. so as to be seen in other pdf readers
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit | laurentum
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<Gestahlt> unpo: and is it possible to "rename" them
<Gestahlt> unpo: it would be very convinient to have em back to eth0 / eth1
<laurentum> i tried that pdfedit. it really sucks
<frojnd> how can I login via ssh to a server with GUI ?
<Gestahlt> unop: i mean
<Gestahlt> frojnd: what do you mean?
<unop> Gestahlt, sure, you'll need to write a udev rule tho
<frojnd> Gestahlt: like with konqueror protocol fish, what's in gnome ?
<unop> !udev rules | Gestahlt
<ubottu> Gestahlt: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<Gestahlt> unop: cool, i wanted to such things anyway.
<Anon4836> hey everyone!
<hatter243> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frojnd> Does evolution supports ssh ? and how can I login with evolution to a remote computer using ssh ?
<Anon4836> i want to boot vista xp and ubuntu on the same system... what i should do?
<hwilde> !freenx | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<hatter243> Anon4836, install vista and then install ubuntu, be careful that during the ubuntu installation you tell it to split your harddrive in half.
<taz_white95> Any one in the room know how to deal with the Bug on mounting UDF Valume
<Anon4836> i want to boot vista xp and ubuntu on the same system... what i should do ?
<a2z> first install vista then ubuntu Anon4836
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon4836 Go see a doctor, something is really wrong with you :)
<erUSUL> Anon4836: install ubuntu last
<a2z> Jack_Sparrow,  lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry..  yes, Anon4836 ubuntu last
<e-type> Anon4836: the ubuntu installer will offer to install next to the vista installation and you will get a boot menu option for vista
<erUSUL> Anon4836: for help on doing a multiboot xp vista head to ##windows
<taz_white95> Vista grrr
<jkristheking> d on..
<Anon4836> the thing is that vista and ubuntu boot fine.. but i still have problems with xp
<Anon4836> which bootloader shoul i use?
<roadrock> Anon4836: grub
<roadrock> Anon4836: grand unified bootloader, works good.
<jkristheking> re3configure grub to work with XP
<mustangg> hey the chan. Might anyone know what could trigger "doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55" and the loss of softraid+lvm on/in(?) a drive partition table?  btw: a new install, only days old.
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon4836 if vista and ubuntu working .. then gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<plazia> anyone else having top report 116 % CPU usage for pulseaudio? I've never seen above 100 % CPU usage.
<plazia> only periodically spikes at that value.
<spencermiles> so, i checked the backports, but the package I need isn't there.  I need Apache 2.2.10 or greater, and it looks like only Jaunty has that.  Is there any way to install that package with apt?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jkristheking> Anyone in here ever install AOE in ubuntu cuz i getting an error and i need help@!@@@@@@$#$
<Jack_Sparrow> spencermiles Best to stick with the repos or build it yourself..  BUt please make a system backup before you do
<sebsebseb> jkristheking: AOE that sounds vagulery familur, what is it?
<jimcooncat> spencermiles: since it's in Jaunty, perhaps Prevu can help
<jkristheking> age of empires
<sebsebseb> jkristheking: ah ha I see
<sebsebseb> jkristheking: check appdb.winehq.org find your game there
<jkristheking> sebsebseb: did u ever install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Are you talking about under wine?
<sebsebseb> jkristheking: or is it meant to be native?
<jkristheking> pst me please!!!! i hate talking in this flooded channel
<spencermiles> jimcooncat: cool, Prevu looks great i'll give that a try!  thx
<Pici> jkristheking: Wine support is in #winehq
<jkristheking> LOOK at this error please!!! http://www.lookpic.com/files/Screenshot_5.png
<jkristheking> for AOE
<tmetro1> anyone know how to contact an administrator at ubuntuforums.org? Their FAQ mentions contacting an administrator for certain things, but they fail to indicate how to do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Are you talking about under wine?
<jkristheking> jack: yes
<roadrock> jkristheking: judicious use of /ignore #chan joins parts quits is your friend.
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Then please find the right channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sebsebseb> jkristheking: try #winehq
<jkristheking> jack: it's not a wine problem
<manager> now that openoffice 3 is out of beta and official when will we be able to update to it
<manager> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Error loading a DLL is NOT a ubuntu question
<manager> or can we already
<jkristheking> ...
<sebsebseb> manager: I think Ubuntu's version has the relivant Open Office 3 changes,  or  they think it's buggy
<Jack_Sparrow> manager YOu can always do it manually
<giorgiotux> italiani??
<manager> how?/
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<korogiannos> how can I stop ir_common from loading?  I've blacklisted it. perhaps some dependancy issue?
<jimcooncat> where to get help for irc commands, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hwilde> korogiannos, you have to reboot for the blacklist to take effect.  or modprobe -r the module to remove it
<jimcooncat> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<korogiannos> I've tried both.  modprobe -r says it's in use
<Carstairs> can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf from command line at bootup?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimcooncat np
<korogiannos> hwilde:  I've tried both.  modprobe -r says it's in use
<erUSUL> Carstairs: with a text editor like nano "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Carstairs> thanks
<rzz8509> hello i have a large text file that references files one per line and i need to change the path there all in the same folder what commands can i use/
<manager> how can i manually update to openoffice 3.0.1?
<FM> rzz8509: maybe something like this: sed 's/old_path/new_path/' textfile.txt > newtextfile.txt
<rzz8509> thanks fm
<FM> rzz8509: pay attention however to mask your / in the path like this: \/
<jkristheking> found out the problem with AOE. wine is a lil fucked up when it runs it...grr i hate wine!!!
<th1> Hi, I have Kubuntu which I recently upgraded from 7.10 via 8.04 to 8.10, in firefox, there are no file associations and even "Open Directory" doesn't work, how can I fix this?
<korogiannos> when does a module load at startup despite being blacklisted?  intrepid.
<FM> np
<Jack_Sparrow> jkristheking Please STOP with the bad language..
<klynstron> hi, i want to boot the kubuntu's cd installation from pendrive, its possible?
<jkristheking> mhm...
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jkristheking> i just hate the whole wine isn't compatable this it's BULL
<klynstron> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rzz8509> fm for example "/media/232GBide" to S:
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  My firefox crashes whenever I try to view flash video.  I tried googling, but everything I found is old and doesn't fix the problem.  How do I fix it?
<jonaskoelker> ("whenever" meaning all the times I try either youtube or redtube)
<jonaskoelker> redtube is NSFW, so don't test it ;-)
<FM> rzz8509:  sed 's/\/media\/232GBide/S:/' textfile.txt > newtextfile.txt
<oskar-> jonaskoelker:  interesting *tubes ;-) i would try a clean firefox profile
<FM> (not sure if that : needs also to be maked)
<th1> Can anyone help with this:  I upgraded Kubuntu from 7.10 via 8.04 to 8.10 and now Firefox doesn't have any file associations and even "Open containing directory" doesn't work, how can I fix this?
<jonaskoelker> oskar-: that's "firefox -P", right?
<Huufarted> Ok...  I broke Gnome.  More specifically, I broke a package or probably a dependency.  Background:  Was installing Synergy.  Said I needed an updated GTK+  Tried installing GTK+, but it said I needed GLib, ATK, Pango, Cairo.  I decided to handle it later, but obviously the damage was done.  Rebooted and now GNOME won't load, so I'm stuck at the command prompt.  I have the networking fixed, but can someone look at this paste perhaps and give me a
<oskar-> jonaskoelker:  firefox -ProfileManager, i think
<kizza> i have 8.10 and i have the desktop effects activated how do i do the cube wat button
<roadrock> jonaskoelker: in a termial issue command,  dpkg -s flashplugin-nonfree  this package works well if no other plugin has been installed.
<rzz8509> thanks
<korogiannos> can a module be forced to load (because of dependancies?) even if it's blacklisted.  if so, how do I find out which module is loading my blacklisted one?
<FM> no problem
<Carstairs> can't boot ubuntu after following howto on forum. Was installing driver for ATi card. Cant edit xorg.conf because it isn't there can i recompile it from command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> kizza Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Chris___> I just installed ubuntu desktop 8.10, and with the account i installed with it would hang at the gray screen after login.  I went to recovery terminal, made a new account, and that one hangs at a black screen after login.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs You can still get in using vesa mode
<Carstairs> thow?
<jonaskoelker> roadrock: aptitude search ~iflash reveals flashblock and flashplugin-nonfree.  I guess I'm set?
<Huufarted> Need help, folks.  It's PROBABLY something stupid, but it's out of my reach.  I broke a dependency it looks like.  Can someone take a look at this paste and perhaps get me the ability to load GNOME again?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122017
<Carstairs> how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs I am in the middle of something.. but look into vesa moda .. it will get you 1024 x 768 desktop
<oskar-> korogiannos:  lsmod should tell you, which uses which. modinfo tells you dependencies. this should be enough to find it out (?)
<roadrock> jonaskoelker: yes you should be fine. although i'm not familiar with flashblock
<zac_> can any1 help me with connecting to a ftp sever?
<Huufarted> !ask | zac_
<ubottu> zac_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rzz8509> fm how can i change the "/" to windows style '\"
<jonaskoelker> roadrock: it blocks flash content ;-)
<jonaskoelker> and I just disabled it, so that's not what's causing problems :D
<jonaskoelker> I think (Error code: sec_error_reused_issuer_and_serial)
<jonaskoelker> wtf
<korogiannos> oskar-: thanks. I'll give it a look.  my suspicion is that the module that forces ir_common to load, is one that I need...  back soon
<jonaskoelker> nevermind that
<xTheGoat121x> Is anyone familiar with acer_acpi?
<FM> rzz8509: I'm not sure waht you mean
<Bodsda> !wtf | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roadrock> jonaskoelker: sounds counter productive but i'm sure it has it's uses.
<Assid> is there any backport for the latest mono on ibex?
<Chris___> I just installed ubuntu desktop 8.10, and with the account i installed with it would hang at the gray screen after login.  I went to recovery terminal, made a new account, and that one hangs at a black screen after login.  Any ideas?
<jonaskoelker> wt*, I can't say [censored]
<zac_> trying to connect to my xbox the url is  "ftp\\xbox\xbox@192.168.*.*" and it wont work when i type it into the connet to server
<rzz8509> the path names are being changed to be used on a windows box and the paths contain a backslash instead of a /
<Huufarted> zac_, how are you attempting to connect?
<Huufarted> zac_, more specifically, what program and on what platform?
<zac_> well im trying to map a drive i have it working on my vista pc
<jonaskoelker> I got this interesting error message out of firefox: (Error code: sec_error_reused_issuer_and_serial)
<jonaskoelker> gahh
<jonaskoelker> http://rafb.net/p/3uakqw82.html
<Huufarted> zac_, use this:  ftp://xbox:xbox@192.168.1.1  (replace the IP with your real IP) however be advised, that is not a question about Ubuntu.
<zac_> ubuntu 8.10 and nautilus connect to sever
<oskar-> zac_:  if it is a url, then it is ftp://xbox/...., isn't it?
<roadrock> jonaskoelker: disabling addons often fixes firefox issues.
<jonaskoelker> roadrock: sure... not in this case though, apparently
<roadrock> jonaskoelker: it can be somewhat frustrating.
<Huufarted> Can someone help me fix my dependency issue?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122017
<Carstairs> can i access my ubuntu drive if i boot from live cd?
<Chris___> So is there any resource anywhere dealing with resolving an issue of ubuntu 8.10 hanging after login on a fresh install?
<rzz8509> fm  path names are being changed to be used on a windows box and the paths contain a backslash instead of a /
<FM> rzz8509: well, sed doesn't know anything about that, it just replaces the text if finds against something else you determine. That said, you just have to insert your path with backslashes windows like on the right side of your pattern argumens. Something like: sed 's/blablabla/C:\\folder\\to\\windows\' ...
<erUSUL> Carstairs: ys just mount it
<FM> got it?
<tabla> hi ppl
<rzz8509> thanks
<oskar-> Carstairs:  yes, you can mount arbitrary file systems, that are accessible
<bobbob1016> My NFS stpped working, not sure why.  My client machine says "mount.nfs internal error", I haven't changed anything on my network.  Any ideas?
<Huufarted> !hi | tabla
<Carstairs> how it dont show anywhere?
<ubottu> tabla: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Reformer81> I just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop.  Now, when I rebooted, the startup halts with errors that fsck could not check /dev/sdb6 (which is my /home/ partition).  I need to press Ctrl-D to continue booting.  Also, when logging into Gnome, now the "User Switcher" applet crashes immediately.  What happened and how do I fix this?
<FM> ;-)
<KenBW2> my SD card is mounted as /home, and i removed it while the PC was in Suspend. Now it doesn't auto-mount. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<oskar-> bobbob1016:  only an idea: look for name<->ip resolution
<rzz8509> fm can i use wild cards in between slashes
<Chris___> ty sir
<tabla> i have huge error with sound i dont have any im using creative lab soundcard there is 1 unofficila driver installed it but nothing happends so pls can somone help me how to install alsamixer or smthn like that
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2 yep, it is locked down, but hopefully not damaged.  .. Try clearing the lock by using a live cd
<FM> rzz8509: yes you can, but regexp style
<bobbob1016> oskar-, I have static IP's and I can ssh to the client from the server, and to the server from the client
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: how would i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2 boot livecd and fsck the usb drive
<acfrazier> I accidentally deleted a kernel module when trying to install wifi drivers to fix my problem, is there any way to get it back
<rzz8509> fm buy using \ before \ eg. \\
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: is it that simple?
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2 It could be..
<KenBW2> Jack_Sparrow: why has it locked it?
<oskar-> bobbob1016:  i had once a nfs issue, where - afaik - the server wanted to resolve the clients hostname. so i had to fill it into the /etc/hosts
<FM> rzz8509: if you never heard about regexps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression to get started
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2 unclean unmount
<rzz8509> thanks
<Huufarted> Anybody that can tell me how to reinstall GTK+?
<oskar-> bobbob1016:  but the problem may be anywhere else... it's only an idea
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2 Sorry.. back later
<Jampiter> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<th1> what's the command in Kubuntu to open a file like if you had clicked it from the File Browser? I seem to remember "dcop something something"..
<FM> rzz8509: the reason for those double slashes is that '\' and '/' like many other chars have special meanings for the shell so they have to be "hidden" (masked) so they don't get interpreted but instead read literally
<acfrazier> is there anyone that can tell me how to get my ieee80211 kernel module back? I deleted it when installing wifi drivers, it now seems t owork
<tabla> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<e-type> acfrazier: reinstall your kernel should put back the default
<acfrazier> e-type: how?
<KenBW2> "Inode 56 has EXTENTS_FL flag set on filesystem without extents support" <-- what does that mean
<redspike> Is there any nice alsa EQ in the apt ?
<jonaskoelker> how do I see which of my installed packages are from jaunty?
<e-type> acfrazier: '$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)' in a terminal should do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker ask in ubuntu+1
<Reformer81> I just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop.  Now, when I rebooted, the startup halts with errors that fsck could not check /dev/sdb6 (which is my /home/ partition).  I need to press Ctrl-D to continue booting.  Also, when logging into Gnome, now the "User Switcher" applet crashes immediately.  What happened and how do I fix this?
<rzz8509> fm what is the wild card char is it * or a-zA-Z etc..
<tabla> i have huge error with sound i dont have any im using creative lab soundcard there is 1 unofficila driver installed it but nothing happends so pls can somone help me how to install alsamixer or smthn like that
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: how come?  I'd think the packages in ubuntu+0 would be able to tell me...
<Carstairs> how do i mount a drive from cd live?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker We dont do anything with jaunty in here yet
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker and adding those repos to install something is not a good idea
<oskar-> Reformer81:  press ctrl+1 to get into the vt1, log in as normal user and try to fix the problem manually, with something like: sudo fsck /dev/sdb6; sudo mount -a
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: okay...
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs create mount point and mount it.. one sec
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: I want to know which of my packages are from there so I can downgrade them...
<Carstairs> will wait
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<FM> rzz8509: regexps are more complex than wildcards
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jonaskoelker> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs sudo mkdir /media/badhome
<jonaskoelker> so how do I do it?
<Reformer81> oskar-: I'll give it a shot.  Thanks
<FM> rzz8509: you really should spend 10 minutes looking for more info. Really
<oskar-> Reformer81:  you should have a look, if the partition is yet in place, if it is already mounted and so on
<FM> There is also * but has a different context
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs sudo mount /dev/sdxy /media/badhome        x being the drive y being the partition on that drive
<Chris___> How stable would ubuntu be if I took a hd image of an installation, and put on a drive in another computer using different hardware/drivers?  Would i need to do some sort of system recovery like with windows?  or would it just work?
<Aji-Dahaka> neat, did an apt-get upgrade and now my macbook can't use its keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ it will detect changes and try to adapt
<Chris___> well that's good
<Chris___> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ have a ubuntu cd handy
<Chris___> yea
<Chris___> the one i installed with
<acfrazier> How do I reinstall my kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep.. cool
<oskar-> Chris___:  only display drivers are sometimes a problem, the rest works normally fine
<Chris___> jack, i boot to the cd, do what you said, then reboot without cd right?
<Chris___> making sure i read that right
<Carstairs> Jack_sparrow: x= 1 y=1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ It is not foolproof, you cant take a image from 64 bit and run it on 32 etc
<Chris___> that's understandable
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs x,y     do this in term  sudo fdisk -l
<Carstairs> ok
<Melik> any way i can make a bootable USB with a minimal ISO of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs Look in that list for your usb drive
<KenBW2> Melik: Intrepid has a tool for that
<Carstairs> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Melik you may need pendrive linux.com for that
<Jack_Sparrow> Carstairs sdc1 is most likely
<therootest> hello. I have this problem trying to decompress a file, the decompresson says its unzipping in dekstop but in desktop.. nothing appears after decompression!
<Melik> KenBW2, This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application. << i get that when I try to use the USB creator
<Chris___> jack, referring to the hanging after boot issue, I need to boot to the cd, do the f4 and f6 stuff you said, then reboot without cd?
<Chris___> hanging after login**
<georgez> hello all: I am having trouble with the wired interface on a laptop obtaining a dHCP address
<Chris___> or do i need to reinstall with those modes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ if live cd is hanging.. f4 f6 to get live to look at your usb drive to see if you cal fix it
<ecoasian> Question on OO version 3
<georgez> it worked upon install of 8.10, but when i updated the packages it would no longer obtain the address
<Arne> !seen ajcham
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<georgez> thank you
<Chris___> Nah, live boots fine, it's the unbuntu install that's hanging after login
<georgeaf> hey guys, i ran glxinfo and it says i have only THREE glx visuals. No wonder why many progs can't run. Anyway to fix that ?
<phantmi> hi and bye
<oskar-> therootest:  if you want to get nearer to the cause of the problem, start the decompression tool from a shell. if you only want to decompress, use the command line tools from shell ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ Sorry, I was dooing too many things.
<Chris___> it's a fresh install, never been successfully logged into yet
<Chris___> it's fine
<therootest> oskar-, how can i do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> If you are just trying to get livecd to boot use the f4 and f6 trick
<oskar-> therootest:  what format has the compressed file?
<Chris___> yea, live works fine without that stuff
<Chris___> it's just the actuall install on the hd with issues
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ do you get a black screen trying to boot now?
<kavurt> how to see which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ ctrl-Alt-F2 and see if you get cli
<Chris___> it's a gray black screen where i can move the mouse after login
<Jack_Sparrow> kavurt lsb_release -a
<therootest> oskar: the compressed file is a dvd iso, the filenames are rzr-cod4.1, rzr-cod4.2 etc
<georgeaf> i ran glxinfo and it says i have only THREE glx visuals. No wonder why many progs can't run. Anyway to fix that ?
<Chris___> gray blank screen*
<georgeaf> everything was running on my old ubuntu, my card is Intel's Mobile 945
<therootest> oskar: rzr-cod4.001 actually
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris___ I really need to get back to work.. but try ctrl alt 2 next time you are there
<kavurt> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<big-g> Anyone use a ATI  Radeon Mobility HD  3450?
<Chris___> will do
<Chris___> tyvm jack
<Chris___> enjoy work
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<georgez> Hello all: I am having trouble with the wired interface of a laptop on 8.10
<georgez> it worked upon install of 8.10, but when i updated the packages it would no longer obtain the address
<jonaskoelker> my firefox crashes with this error message: http://rafb.net/p/eB2SJt64.html whenever I load a flash plugin -- what can I do about it?
<ali_> hi all
<zleap> hi
<ali_> im having abig problem
<therootest> oskar: ?
<ali_> i installed ubuntu
<ali_> and dont know how to boot vista after instaling ubunut
<letalis> anyone know if its possible to connect to a jackd from remote? id like to use ardour from my laptop but use the hardware on my desktop to do the recording work
<letalis> if it is possible.
<ali_> people
<Linux_Time> Moin o:
<ali_> can i get help here plz
<ali_> HELLOOO
<Cotowar> how might i get my sound card settings set back to default?
<ali_> any here can help me?
<oskar-> therootest:  is it zip or rar? use: unzip file;   or: unrar x file
<letalis> !repeat | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Linux_Time> Jemand der deutsch spricht hier?
<_VIM_> !de | Linux_Time
<ubottu> Linux_Time: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DeannaT2> hier Linux_Time
<Linux_Time> Ah
<Linux_Time> ty
<ali_> i have installed ubuntu and dont know how to boot vista agian
<jonaskoelker> ali_: we heard you :)
<Cotowar> did you do a full install, or did you partition?
<Linux_Time> vista should be in the Bootloader? ;o
<Cotowar> what he said ^
<Izinucs> unless you did a full install and wiped vista off the face of the earth/machine
<DeannaT2> ali_, do you have made a dualboot? 2 partitions?
<jonaskoelker> firefox doesn't seem to crash when I play embedded wmv-files
<Huufarted> need a small bit of desperate help, folks.  Can someone help me fix this issue?  I think it's with a partially downloaded (and apparently vital) dependency, but I'm not sure:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122017/
<big-g> Anyone use a ATI  Radeon Mobility HD 3450?
<Cotowar> my sound card worked yesterday, but now it does not. how might i change the sound settings back to default?
<big-g> Cotowar: probably /home/user/.asoundrc
<georgez> One last time to see if anyone knows.
<georgez> I am having trouble with the wired interface of a laptop on 8.10
<georgez> it worked upon install of 8.10, but when i updated the packages it would no longer obtain the address
<big-g> Cotowar: or look for .asoundrc anywhere. and if not make one in your home directory
<illumin8> Huufarted, did you run sudo apt-get update prior to the upgrade?
<calamari> georgez: have you got any other info on why it isnt working?
<Huufarted> georgez:  so the problem is that it won't get an IP address via DHCP on a wired network?
<Huufarted> illumin8, yes and it went through fine
<wtf22> is there a reason why one would want to run debian instead of ubuntu?
<Cotowar> big-g: what am i doing with it once i have it/find it?
<illumin8> Huufarted, looking to see if i can tell whats wrong be right with you
<Huufarted> wtf22, Ubuntu is Debian, just with specific packages added
<big-g> Cotowar: google .asoundrc and get some samples.
<Huufarted> illumin8, you're a peach.  :)
<Cotowar> wtf22, debian is more secure from my understanding as well
<oskar-> wtf22:  debian is perhaps a bit more of the pure spirit?
<big-g> Cotowar: use aplay -l to get your soundcard info
<Cotowar> okay
<Cotowar> thank you
<tabla> i have huge error with sound i dont have any im using creative lab soundcard there is 1 unofficila driver installed it but nothing happends so pls can somone help me how to install alsamixer or smthn like that
<big-g> Anyone use a Dell Studio 15?
<ali__>  i have installed ubuntu and dont know how to boot vista agian
<ali__>  i have installed ubuntu and dont know how to boot vista agian ??
<DeannaT2> have you made 2 partitions ali_ ? for dualboot?
<ali__> i dont know
<ali__> i just installed it
<need_help23> freeze in 3d apps with ati hd2400 who can help?
<wtf22> Cotowar:  hahaha secure?  you must google the debian openssl bug
<Silicium> how i can enable the nautilus directory tree on the left side?
<Huufarted> lol, oh boy...  if you aren't sure if you created multiple partitions, then you're in WAY over your head.
<illumin8> Huufarted, are you attempting to convert to gnome from some other desktop manager?
<Cotowar> wtf22, as i said, it was just from my understanding. i wasn't sure
<ali__> what is the solution?
<Cotowar> wtf22, :)
<Huufarted> illumin8, no.  I attempted to update gtk2+, was told it needed glib, pango, atk, cairo, so I apparently screwed up that.
<wtf22> heh. i would gladly run gen2
<MIrrorIMage> Hi, is there a shortcut to look if a user is currently on the channel besides scrolling up & down? Thanks!
<incubii> Silicium, its under Edit->Preferences->Behavior, Always open as browser
<ali__> actually i didnt make any partition
<Silicium> incubii: thanks
<quibbler> Silicium: F9  or view check side panel
<illumin8> Huufarted, i dont think it was you, the error calls almost all refrence creation of symbolic links in gnome
<Huufarted> illumin8, after the next reboot, that's what I get and I'm stuck at the command line.  The real problem I think is a dependency is screwed up (or GTK2 itself) and GNOME itself won't load
<vagelis> apo ellada kaneis????
<Silicium> it works
<Silicium> thanks
<illumin8> Huufarted, although im truely not sure how to proceed.
<Freddy2> hi
<Huufarted> illumin8, I think if I can manage to get GTK2 reinstalled I might be good to go
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone know how to set Metacity to shade windows through the use of a wheel?
<acfrazier> Does anyone know how to reinstall the kernel?
<illumin8> Huufarted, you could try using a prepackaged unit
<xTheGoat121x> Aha!  Never mind, I found it.
<Huufarted> good call, illumin8.  I suppose next is to try and apt-get it
<oskar-> acfrazier:  try with an apropriate package name: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image....
<MIrrorIMage> Hi, is there a shortcut to look if a user is currently on the channel besides scrolling up & down? Thanks
<big-g> Anyone use a ATI Radeon HD 3450?
<Freddy2> i'm trying to establish a static ip address in ubuntu 8.10, and i can do it with the network manager applet, but after rebooting the interface always goes back to dhcp.. there is a dhcp server running in this network, but anyway it doesn't make sense.. can't i get it done without having to uninstall the network manager? (this way it works, of course)
<Huufarted> illumin8, lol 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev' gives me the same thing
<illumin8> Huufarted, nope thats got issues for you
<Huufarted> so I see, illumin8.
<Huufarted> illumin8, do I download the .deb and force dpkg to install it?
<illumin8> Huufarted, you will want to manually download the gtk-2.0 then drag/drop it into the theme
<Huufarted> illumin8, no dragging and dropping here.  No GNOME.
<illumin8> Huufarted, this blog may offer some insight, but again im not very fimilar with that.
<need_help23> freeze in 3d applications with ATI radeon HD2400 help me plz
<illumin8> Huufarted, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902245
<illumin8> Huufarted, note that if drag/drop isnt an option you can extract the package to ~/.themes
<Huufarted> illumin8, going there now
<oskar-> MIrrorIMage:  perhaps the irc command /ison ?
<MIrrorIMage> oskar: I just found out how to do it
<Huufarted> illumin8, it's not the themes themselves, but gtk
<Cotowar> big-g: what am i looking for in .asoundrc? i had sound yesterday and was playing songs off my external, and i tripped on the cable and yanked it. now my sound doesn't work at all.
<leszek> hey
<ali__> huufartd: and i made a partition how to boot vista?
<MIrrorIMage> oskar-:All I had to do was type the username, then tab, thanks to rg3
<vagelis> kaneis ellinas???????????
<vagelis> kaneis ellinas???????????
<vagelis> kaneis ellinas???????????
<Cotowar> idk how USB would affect anything, but since i unplugged it, it no longer works. I have no headphones, and no speakers on my laptop anymore from my media players or firefox
<vagelis> kaneis ellinas???????????
<FloodBot3> vagelis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ali__> huufartd: and i made a partition how to boot vista?
<Huufarted> ali__, are you botted into Ubuntu right now?
<ali__> yes
<Huufarted> Folks, my gnome isn't loaded, someone tell me where the disk manager is so ali__ can view his partition information?
<Huufarted> we're trying to determine if he jacked his Vista installation
<Cpudan80> Anybody here know why the samba guide says you should chown your smb shares to nobody?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> if I want to download a torrent while Im connected through putty, which version of transmission should I use?
<oskar-> Huufarted:  cat /proc/partitions
<Cpudan80> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html -- that guide, about 3/4 the way down
<oskar-> Huufarted:  my disk manager ;-)
<illumin8> Huufarted, are you able to launch synaptic?
<DeannaT2> how did you install unbuntu, ali__? with live cd, wubi-instaler or otherwise?
<Frenchie> hey there anyone know what this means?: Feb 23 13:57:17 lrochon-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 36).
<amorenew_> mib_j59xx3>: amorenew@geno:~/سطح المكتب/gyachi-1.1.0$ make check make: *** No rule to make target `check'. Stop.
<illumin8> Frenchie, looks like disableling of a network card on a laptop
<Huufarted> illumin8, not the GUI version of it
<illumin8> Huufarted, but you are able to launch it?
<Frenchie> illumin8: yep but i mean the reason 36 part
<Huufarted> illumin8, if you give me the command, I can tell you.
<amorenew_> mib_j59xx3>: amorenew@geno:~/سطح المكتب/gyachi-1.1.0$ make check make: *** No rule to make target `check'. Stop.
<illumin8> Huufarted, see if you can search for gt2. you would want to install the -dev pacakage
<Rioting_pacifist> !prelink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prelink
<need_help23> is there anyone who can help me fixing some technical problems?
<need_help23> my system freezes when i enter 3d applications (ati radeon hd2400)
<Freddy2> so.. no static ip with network manager? i can't believe it..
<illumin8> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ali__> what do i do now
<Huufarted> illumin8, I can't with apt-get, I get the same errors as apt-get upgrade
<Rioting_pacifist> erm i think prelink broke a whole load of binaries any ideas how i can fix them?
<kattollikisd> I can't see web-cam on emesene, can someone help me out?
<Andymeows> is it not possible to setup ssh-keys for www-data?
<ali__> <Huufarted> what do i do  now?
<Huufarted> illumin8, I tried 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev' and I got errors.  You know a way to get it?
<beastsd> Andymeows,yes is possible
<Huufarted> ali__, you need to show us your partition information.  Hang on
<Huufarted> ali__ open the disk management tool in "Administration" under the system menu
<illumin8> Frenchie, could you pastebin file nm-err.txt
<Andymeows> beastsd: is there any trick to it? I've got it setup for a 2nd user, and I even try copying the authorized_keys file from user2 to www-data, and it still asks for a password
<neoberg> hi
<GuyFromHell_> Question, kdev -> kde as ??? -> gnome
<GuyFromHell_> fill in the blank?
<oskar-> Andymeows:  look for the permissions of ~www-data/.ssh and its contents
<illumin8> Huufarted, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libgtk2.0-0/download
<Frenchie> ok so here's my problem if anyone can help that'd be great: when ever there is a large amount of trafic to or from my ubuntu box the network connection fails,(ie the light on the pcmcia gigabit ethernet card turn off and i lose all connection/access to the box) until i pull the network card and plug it back in. I define a large amount of traffic as either reading or writing more than 3 gigs or reading and writing simultaniously this hap
<incubii> Rioting_pacifist, "prelink -a -u" that will undo prelinking for ALL files
<Frenchie> illumin8: i'm not sure what that means
<neoberg> anyone from turkey?
<Cotowar> is there a way to reset my sound card, like one can reset the xserver?
<georgeaf> hi ppl, why do i have only 3 opengl visuals ?
<Huufarted> awesome, illumin8.  I found a non-Ubuntu package for 2.12.8, so your link is far better.
<juan_> anyone from Spain?
<SiDi> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6213 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<plazia> Cotowar, what are the chances. I need to do that too. my sound card has just ceased to function.
<guntbert> !tr | neoberg
<ubottu> neoberg: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Rioting_pacifist> incubii: ill try that again and see if it fixes them thx
<plazia> I don't know if it's the pulseaudio daemon or alsa... or if it's this shabby x-fi driver.
<Cotowar> plazia: same here
<guntbert> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<plazia> I'm tempted to sling the old audigy 2 zs back in.
<neoberg> başka serverlara nasıl gireceğimi soracaktım zaten :) bu server ön tanımlı geldi de
<amorenew> any chat  program to use voice in yahoo account
<GuyFromHell> That was cool, xchat just exploded...
<juan_> ah dont worry i can manage
<juan_> jeje
<neoberg> xchat kullanıyorum
<georgeaf> hi ppl, why do i have only 3 opengl visuals ? i used to have a lot more on my old ubuntu
<juan_> thanks anyway ubottu
<yellabs> hi there
<yellabs> is there an short on the keyboard that i can use as an left klick mouse?
<Frenchie> ok so here's my problem if anyone can help that'd be great: when ever there is a large amount of trafic to or from my ubuntu box the network connection fails,(ie the light on the pcmcia gigabit ethernet card turn off and i lose all connection/access to the box) until i pull the network card and plug it back in. I define a large amount of traffic as either reading or writing more than 3 gigs or reading and writing simultaniously this hap
<Huufarted> illumin8, that didn't work, but I think it helped me find the problem.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/122047/
<guntbert> !tr > neoberg
<ubottu> neoberg, please see my private message
<bavardage> does the live cd have NFTS drivers?
<bavardage> as in, can windows partitions be accesed via the livecd?
<plazia> Cotowar, I've tried things like sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart I've tried /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart but to no avail.
<amorenew> demand program to use in chat voice in yahoo
<yellabs> yes yo ucan acces windows partitions with the live cd
<Cotowar> honestly i think it was wen i did a partial upgrade to 9.04
<Cotowar> because i did that a couple days ago, and now it doesn't work
<yellabs> can i setup keyboard to use as left klick mouse somehow?
<Droopsta915> How can I add myself to the vboxusers group. The vbox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user.
<ali_>  <Huufarted> i dont have disk managment in adminitraion under the system menu
<plazia> I'm tempted to do a clean install of intrepid cos I did an apt-get dist-upgrade... but this x-fi driver is $h1t anyways
<Huufarted> ali__ check Preferences
<illumin8> Huufarted, indeed it looks like libcupsys2, libgnutls13 will be needed for proper installation.
<glitsj16> plazia: pulseaudio isn't always installed to use init.d style .. have you tried a "killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -D" approach yet to get pulseaudio restarted ?
<Huufarted> illumin8, I'm all over it like a bad dress on a bridesmaid
<ali_>  <Huufarted> didnt find also
<Huufarted> or if you prefer, like Rosie Odennel on a cupcake
<plazia> glitsj16, no but you can bet I will try now :) thanks. I'll give it a shot
<glitsj16> plazia: just a longshot, hope it gets somewhere
<Droopsta915> plazia: have you tried Hardy instead, I tryed intrepid and had lil probs, but in Hardy everythings runs real smooth.
<illumin8> Frenchie out of curoisity, do you have a 4way handshake on your network?
<metajemo> hi guys! i have a usb webcam and i need some help mounting it
<metajemo> pleeeease
<m4rk> how do i upgrade my xubuntu?
<guntbert> !please | metajemo
<ubottu> metajemo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Huufarted> illumin8, minimizing IRC, but I'll let you know
<Frenchie> illumin8: i'm don't have the slightest idea what that is
<ali_>  <Huufarted> didnt find also
<Frenchie> ** i don't
<metajemo> alright
<metajemo> i'm sorry
<illumin8> Frenchie, 4 computers or connections using it at any one time.
<plazia> Droopsta915, yeah i came from hardy. but like all human I cravenly desire the new.
<plazia> :)
<quibbler> !webcam | metajemo
<ubottu> metajemo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> metajemo: I don't think you "mount" a webcam, afaik
<Frenchie> illumin8: ahh no there are at most 3 computer on my network but normally only 2
<glitsj16> plazia: in general, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 for pulseaudio fixes and settings guidance, you might have already tried this, for me it works great ...
<plazia> glitsj16, once again thanks mate.
<plazia> I'll take a peek ther.e
<glitsj16> plazia: no problem, passing along what i picked up here myself
<illumin8> Frenchie, the reason i ask is that this error seemed common in dapper with laptops connecting to networks with 4 computers.
<Frenchie> ahh no i'm running ibex
<illumin8> Frenchie, k.
<etb> anyone has a us robotics router/ap?
<Andymeows> oscar-: my .ssh folders are identical
<Andymeows> oscar-: except for the owner that is
<guntbert> !anyone | etb
<ubottu> etb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oskar-> Andymeows:  do containing folders have write permissions for group or others?
<Huufarted> illumin8, tells me I should use libcupsys2 instead of the currently installed libcups2, but won't let me remove the old one?  Is there a way to force libcupsys2?
<Andymeows> the containing folder /var/www/ has 775 www-data:www-data
<m4rk> what does "The following packages have unmet dependencies." mean when I am trying to install with apt-get?
<etb> yeah i need to find why my us robotics router doesnt my swivel antenna doesn't fit the hole in my us robotics AP. anyone know what to do?
<Slart> etb: sounds like something for ##hardware
<sadaiyappan> is gmailchecker safe?
<oskar-> Andymeows:  afaik that is the problem, you may want to try: chmod g-w /var/www/
<sadaiyappan> it is in the synaptic package manager
<Frenchie> so here's my problem if anyone can help that'd be great: when ever there is a large amount of trafic to or from my ubuntu box the network connection fails,(ie the light on the pcmcia gigabit ethernet card turn off and i lose all connection/access to the box) until i pull the network card and plug it back in. I define a large amount of traffic as either reading or writing more than 3 gigs or reading and writing simultaniously this happen
<Slart> Frenchie: do you get anything in the logs when this happen? segfaults? crashes of any kind?
<oskar-> Andymeows:  sshd does not like unsafe permissions for files that authorize to have access
<Frenchie> slart: i get lots in the logs but i don't know what any of it means
<Andymeows> oskar-: that was it. sweet, thanks
<Slart> Frenchie: could you pastebin the interesting parts of say.. syslog and kern.log ?
<Slart> !pastebin | Frenchie
<ubottu> Frenchie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jampiter> Is there a tool available which will allow me to manually control my laptop's fan speed?
<quibbler> Droopsta915: system-administration-users and groups  unlock manage groups look for vboxusers if it is not there make add the users you wish
<Slart> Jampiter: there are some tools.. but it depends on what kind of motherboard you have.. some tools only work with certain hardware
<pjsturgeon> how to set the root mysql password? I have googled many times and im getting some errors
<guntbert> Frenchie: it *could* be a hardware failure, did you try with "another" live CD (knoppix,...)?
<stryd_one> hi all
<glitsj16> sadaiyappan: are you refering to checkgmail ? if so, been using it for quite a while without issues (safety or otherwise) ... but i run a single-user machine, always complex to judge safety issues i suppose
<DrX> anyone backing up SAMBA shares?
<big-g> Anyone use a ATI  Radeon Mobility HD 3450?
<Jampiter> Slart: I have a Packard Bell laptop motherboard, could easily find out the model.. where abouts can I get this sort of tool?
<big-g> or a dell studio 15?
<Slart> pjsturgeon: can you pastebin a couple of the solutions you've tried together with the results.. I mean both command and output
<Slart> Jampiter: search in synaptic for fan speed or something like that
<Jampiter> Slart: Thanks :)
<jonaskoelker> my firefox crashes whenever I play sound from flash videos (error message: http://rafb.net/p/eB2SJt64.html).  How can I fix it?
<guntbert> pjsturgeon: have you seen http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html ? (google is your friend :-))
<jonaskoelker> How can I control which sound output (alsa/pulse/oss) the flash plugin uses?
<Slart> Jampiter: I can't recommend any special software since I just run my fans from the BIOS
<Frenchie> slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122059/
<Jampiter> Slart: I'll look in my BIOS for fan speed settings
<Slart> jonaskoelker: I think flash uses what firefox uses.. and that can be set using a setting in "about:config"
<pjsturgeon> guntbert not so sure it is, but I tried them anyway ;-)
<Tao> Hello. I'm having an issue disabling the system beep. I have tried rmmod pcspkr and blacklisting it but it still persists. Any suggestions?
<pjsturgeon> modified an example, got it going
<Assid> whats up with the updates
<stryd_one> i've just updated my jre/plugin/jdk/etc from the sun installer via java-package (aka make-jpkg)... Firefox still loads the old plugin, everything else is cool. all the links are correct in the firefox dirs... the only strange thing i can find is that update-alternatives sees all three java versions i have installed, and update-java-alternatives only shows the original ubuntu one. any clues?
<jonaskoelker> Slart: what's the pref name?
<Assid> i just tried to update.. and stupid thing is crashing appications now
<kattollikisd> I can't see web-cam on emesene, can someone help me out?
<sadaiyappan> i run single user machine too
<Slart> jonaskoelker: I'm looking.. I configured it myself only a month or so ago.. but I've already forgotten what it was called =)
<sadaiyappan> just wondering if its safe to input my password into that checker
<rdz> what is the default GNOME way to take a screenshot of a window?
<KenBW2> rdz: PrtScn button
<jonaskoelker> rdz: prt scrn plus some modifier (I think)
<erichammond> Tao: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<Tao> Trying now.
<oskar-> rdz:  try alt+print screen
<glitsj16> sadaiyappan: checkgmail uses a few perl encryption packages behind the scenes to ensure regular safety saving your password
<jonaskoelker> Tao: the cheap solution is "xset r off"
<Slart> Frenchie: looks like something crashes.. have you googled for that "CPU#0 stuck for 61s!" error message?
<erichammond> Tao: What Ubuntu version?
<jonaskoelker> Tao: that only disables it under X, and you have to rerun it for every session (so put it in a startup script)
<sadaiyappan> ok
<Tao> Ubuntu Studio which has a particularly annoying flavor of beep.
<Frenchie> nope i wasn't even sure if that was related
<jonaskoelker> Slart: wouldn't it make sense that firefox doesn't know about sound natively, but lets plugins handle that?
<rdz> jonaskoelker, oskar- KenBW2 thanks, but which command is called, when pressing those buttons? i would like to use it in a script
<Slart> jonaskoelker: ah.. it was in /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc .. there is a keyword FIREFOX_DSP=
<pjsturgeon> bah didnt work. Slart http://pastie.org/397842
<jonaskoelker> rdz: no clue, but I know scrot is a scriptable screenshotter
<KenBW2> rdz: gnome-screenshot --interactive is listed in Apps/Accessoried
<big-g> anyone use dell 15 laptop?
<Slart> jonaskoelker: I think you can set it to padsp or aoss to use pulseaudio or alsa respectively
<Frenchie> Slart: google == fail
<rdz> KenBW2, thanks a lot
<jonaskoelker> Slart: /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc doesn't exist on my box... hmm...
<guntbert> !anyone | big-g
<ubottu> big-g: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tao> erichammond, WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.save line 55: ignoring bad line starting with 'sudo'
<KenBW2> rdz: np
<Slart> Frenchie: hmm.. perhaps try to file a bug report in launchpad..
<Slart> !bug | Frenchie
<ubottu> Frenchie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<m4rk> how do I fix my dependencies in xubuntu? whenever I try to install anything, it tells me I have unmet dependencies :(
<Slart> jonaskoelker: nothing firefox at all in /etc for you?
<pjsturgeon> anyone, how to set root mysql password of a remote server?
<jonaskoelker> Slart: /etc/firefox-3.0/pr{ef,ofile} alright, but locate firefoxrc is empty
<SaLiH> pjsturgeon: try to ssh ?
<jonaskoelker> Slart: so how do you make firefox use something else?
<Falstius> I want to build some packages available in intrepid for hardy.  I tried added the intrepid source repo and using apt-build <package> but it still tries to grab the old one.  Is there a good, simple, way to do this?
<pjsturgeon> i have tried using mysqladmin and sudo /etc/init.d/mysql reset-password, none of the examples are working
<Bodsda> are there any decent alternatives to gdm?
<syockit> xdm, gdm, there's another one... check xfce's website
<SaLiH> pjsturgeon: one minute.. i send tutorial. ok?
<erichammond> Tao: Sorry, the sudo line was a command to enter into a shell (Terminal)
<Slart> pjsturgeon: are you sure you are doing the connection correctly? It's been a while since I messed with mysql I seem to remember there being several ways of connecting..with user/ without password/remotely/locally etc etc etc
<Tao> erichammond, Yes, it was entered into terminal.
<Bodsda> syockit, i was looking for one not gnome/ubuntu related
<thesaint4444> hi guys, is anyone dual booting vista with ubuntu. I am struggling to resize the vista partitions. I am trying to use gpartd but can't seem to be able to get the gpartd boot disk to work... thanks.
<m4rk> how do I fix my dependencies in xubuntu? whenever I try to install anything, it tells me I have unmet dependencies :( should I try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Slart> jonaskoelker: hmm.. I've got the pref and profile folders too.. but also this firefoxrc... hang on.. let me pastebin it for you
<pjsturgeon> slart: same as always via my GUI. it works nicely for localbox and everything else. Before I set a password i tried connecting as root with no pass, that failed
<erichammond> Tao: Your error indicates it was typed into the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.save
<Bodsda> m4rk, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Slart> jonaskoelker: http://pastebin.com/f31c31501
<pjsturgeon> anyhow, telnet media-server 3306 shows nothing, but ps aux | grep mysql shows the mysql daemon running with port 3306
<m4rk> Bodsda: thanks. I will try that :D
<acfrazier> how do I kill my nonresponsive firefox
<acfrazier> ?
<guntbert> pjsturgeon: have you seen http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html ? thats a detailed instruction for linux in the second part
<Bodsda> acfrazier, killall forefox
<Slart> acfrazier: xkill and click the firefox window
<Slart> acfrazier: or pkill firefox
<stryd_one> i've just updated my jre/plugin/jdk/etc from the sun installer via java-package (aka make-jpkg)... Firefox still loads the old plugin, everything else is cool. all the links are correct in the firefox dirs... the only strange thing i can find is that update-alternatives sees all three java versions i have installed, and update-java-alternatives only shows the original ubuntu one. any clues?
<Tao> Same error and this is in a fresh Terminal window.
<reisi> does anyone remember if there's a sun java 6 _headless_ package?
<Myst__> thesaint4444, the easiest way to dual boot them is to have 2 seperate hard drives and change the boot order in the bios... that way you can rebuild whichever without affecting the system
<pjsturgeon> guntbert: I remember there was a MUCH easier way to do this on my last linux box. this seems overkill
<erichammond> Tao: Are you sure this is a system beep and not some sort of custom audio file in the software you're running?
<Cotowar> how come when i type alsamixer -Dhw, it says my headphones are off and wont let me change it back?
<thesaint4444> Myst__, can I have the ubuntu install on a usb drive?
<thesaint4444> Myst__, I tried this but could not get it to work...
<lifestream> !usb | thesaint4444
<ubottu> thesaint4444: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<syockit> Bodsda: http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps lists SLiM at http://slim.berlios.de/
<Tao> erichammond, Just had friend disable Terminal bell via Terminal profile preferences, which worked. :)
<guntbert> pjsturgeon: but it would be quicker to do that *now*, than to search an hour for the "short" solution :)
<Bodsda> syockit, yeah, thats the only one i found aswell
<thesaint4444> lifestream, usb hard drive not memory stick... - but thanks...
<Reformer81> AFter installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop, bootup now halts with an error message saying that /dev/sdb6 (my /home partition) cannot be checked by fsck.  Also, when logging into gnome now, the "User Switcher" applet crashes every time.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<oCean_> stryd_one: alternatives can be somewhat confusing. The 'galternatives' is a nice gui. You can easily see/set the available and enabled versions
<Tao> erichammond But it does look like it's a custom audio file because when he shuts down, it's a sort of a loud piercing electric sound.
<pjsturgeon> guntbert: locate .pid | grep mysql gives me nothing
<Tao> Any idea how to disable? We've exhausted Sound Preferences.
<pjsturgeon> so cant do step 1 lol
<lifestream> thesaint4444, the guide is for usb drives too.  read the 1st or 2nd sentence    on that 2nd link
<quibbler> thesaint4444: look here: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Tao> And the sound it makes is different than the usual system beep I'm used to.
<stryd_one> thanks oCean_ :) I'm trying that now
<Cotowar> I fixed my sound!!! :D
<thesaint4444> lifestream, thanks...
<thesaint4444> quibbler, looking thanks...
<amathis> hello, I am having some cache issues with firefox.. It is taking two or three refreshes to get the updated page.. since I am developing some websites this is getting annoying.. Has anyone had a problem with this as well?
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: /var/run/mysqld is where the pid (and sock) file probably is
<uvacav> amathis: I've had that problem too, no idea why
<guntbert> pjsturgeon: "Locate the .pid file that contains the server's process ID" means "read the following text and try to...." not "type locate .pid|grep mysql"
<stryd_one> oCean_, same result in the GUI as the CLI
<xchat1> i used the shutdown -h +300 command to shut down the computer later at night, but it sometimes gives a beep, when the countdownis presented so I cant sleep
<stryd_one> ewerything is correct in there, but firefox is still ignoring it, and update-java-alternatives doesn't even show the new ones as being an option, or provide any means to add the new ones
<m4rk> Bodsda: it says E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?   :(
<Cyntek> hey all, where can i download a copy of the Ubuntu Server guide for Ubuntu server 8.10?
<Dandre> hello,
<Myst__> thesaint4444, essentially your installing your OS on whatever media you want and then combining them and setting the bios to boot from what you want to boot from
<Cotowar> Dandre, Hey
<Dandre> How can I find the encodng type of a text file?
<pjsturgeon> guntburt not the point surely, im just trying to track down the file
<oCean_> stryd_one: in the left-hand list, there is "firefox-javaplugin.so" ? For that, I can choose both java versions
<Cotowar> open it and do a save as?
<jonaskoelker> Slart: doesn't work :(
<pjsturgeon> if i need to know the path to it, i need to find it
<stryd_one> oCean_, yes it's correct in there
<jonaskoelker> Slart: no value of FIREFOX_DSP seems to work for me
<_VIM_> !who | Cotowar
<ubottu> Cotowar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<McQueen> hi, what is the best package for playing mp3? like winnamp.... i need equilaser....
<Myst__> Cyntek, I was givin this link by someone here http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/intrepid/
<Cotowar> my bad
<Bodsda> m4rk, so try    sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<Cyntek> okay, i will take a look at it.
<Cotowar> Dandre, open it, do a save as, or possibly a properties
<quibbler> !players | McQueen
<Cyntek>  thank you.
<guntbert> pjsturgeon: so follow the instructions :) - btw are sure that mysqld is actually running?
<ubottu> McQueen: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<oCean_> stryd_one: well, yes. Then it *should* work properly right? Hmm.. nothing else comes in mind right now..
<thesaint4444> Myst__, hmm.. thanks. that might just work.
<Dandre> ok thanks
<pjsturgeon> i am following the instructions. this is step 1
<pjsturgeon> and yes, it is
<McQueen> quibbler: thanks
<stryd_one> oCean_, thanks for taking a shot at it mate :)
<Cotowar> Dandre, check to see if that's right, I'm not sure if it is there or somewhere else
<pjsturgeon> guntburt ahh good it shows the path in ps aux
<oCean_> stryd_one: np. hope you find a fix
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: /var/run/mysqld is where the pid file for mysql should be
<rockyrock> hi guys, how can i send files from my mobile to ubuntu using bluetooth?? I can only send files from Ubuntu to my mobile!
<Dandre> yes it is there, thanks Cotowar
<m4rk> Bodsda: I still get a whole lot of 404 commands. I might need an up-to-date sources.list
<rockyrock> i don't see any button to do that
<Cyntek> Myst__, that was not what i was looking for but thanks for the reply.
<Cotowar> Dandre, no problem. I get help all the time, I'm glad to contribute back
<pjsturgeon> oCean_: yea the host-name was throwing me, the file is just mysqld.pid
<Bodsda> m4rk, can you pastebin your sources.list please
<brunner> are there any firefox plugins that will grep a website?
<rockyrock> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<illumin8> Frenchie, apparently this bug is widespread, a few people reported succes by booting with noapci and nolapci.
<pjsturgeon> BUUUT I get cat: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid: Permission denied
<pjsturgeon> cant I just kill -9 this?
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: why would you kill what?
<guntbert> pjsturgeon: use sudo cat...
<illumin8> Frenchie, is your card a usb or slotted network card?
<sammy> pjsturgeon: if you're getting permission denied while trying to cat that file, try using sudo cat
<Myst__> Cyntek, what kind of a guide? just a general install or specific install?
<glitsj16> amathis: did you experiment with changing about:config value http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.cache.check_doc_frequency yet in firefox ? if you set that key to 1 it basically always checks for a new version of pages
<pjsturgeon> sammy: tried that straight away, thats WITH sudo
<m4rk> Bodsda: sources.list at http://pastebin.com/d5f7703a2
<johnnymo> I have a question about audio capture in Ubuntu 8.10....
<Cyntek> Myst__, just a guide to learn the server configurations and settings, i think i have found one, http://www.linuxinet.com/go/serverguide.pdf
<sammy> so I'm doing an apt-get install, and some packages are showing up as suggested. yet none of these packages are suggested by the one I'm trying to install. where is the dependency coming from, one of the automagically installed dependencies of the original package I'm trying to install?
<pjsturgeon> oCean_ well step 1 of this mad guide is to kill mysql process. I can do that easily with kill -9 but this kill command its telling me to use does not work at all
<sammy> pjsturgeon: you're trying to kill mysql process? try " ps ax | grep mysqld"
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where do programs generally get installed when I retrieve them through Atptitude ?
<Bodsda> m4rk, what country do you live in?
<sammy> pjsturgeon: I don't know why root can't read your mysql'd pid file, but that should give you the PID of the mysqld process
<m4rk> Bodsda: UK
<pjsturgeon> sammy yea using that
<pjsturgeon> :(
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: I'm not sure what guide you are following, and to what reason. I have not seen/read you problem, but I would say /etc/init.d/mysqld stop is the proper command
<johnnymo> I'm running ubuntu on an IBM T22 thinkpad.  Audio works, I can hear the source audio through the line input as it plays through the speakers, but no recording software can pick it up.  Anyone know what might cause this?
<Bodsda> m4rk, ok, try this one -- http://pastebin.com/m56fd5704
<sammy> pjsturgeon: and you should be able to shut down mysql gracefully instead, YES what oCean_ said.
<nickrud> Iceman_B^Ltop, in several places, primarily /etc , /usr/bin, /usr/share, and /usr/lib . Others as well, maybe.   dpkg -L <pkgname> will show details
<Bodsda> m4rk, also you may want to think about upgrading to hardy
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: "pidof mysqld" will also return the mysqld pid
<rockyrock> Bluez doesn't support sending files from Mobiles to ubuntu!
<psicobra> myth tv kicks ass
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks nickrud
<dkg> hi. can I get keyboard scancodes from /dev/input/event(x) ?
<_VIM_> O.o! I never knew about the pidof command, Very nice oCean! :)
<pjsturgeon> well that goes to show the only guide thats been reccomended to me is badly made. I swear there is an easy way to set a root password for ubuntu setup
<rockyrock> I added a new device to Bluez but when i browse bluetooth devices on mobile phone, i don't find my pc!
<pjsturgeon> i THINK i may have set it up ok, but am having trouble checking
<gfather> guys how can  i make sure that i have all the right drivers and all working properly ?
<nickrud> pjsturgeon, if you can log in as root, you've set it up right.
<psicobra> gfather, what isn't working
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: setting mysql root pw is easy. Or did you forget the initial root pw ??
<guntbert> dkg: I use xev
<gfather> psicobra nothing isint working ,,
<gfather> psicobra but preformance is not good
<dkg> guntbert: thankyou
<psicobra> then i guess u have the right drivers ;)
<psicobra> what isn't performing well
<pjsturgeon> oCean_ http://pastie.org/397842
<gfather> psicobra that could be , but all working properly ?
<gfather> psicobra the whole pc performance
<psicobra> gfather, spec?
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: is this your first login in the mysql server?
<[TK]D-Fender> hello all, have a remission of a problem that solved itself earlier.  running FireFox on 8.10 all of my windows are opening up in a 1/2 way to full-screen mode which masks the window decorations & my Gnome panels.  f11 can cycle through these 3 modes but I can't find where to go to undo however it got this way
<pjsturgeon> oCean_ i have logged into the ubuntu server many times but never got into mysql
<pjsturgeon> not needed to until now
<gfather> amd athlon am2 3000+ , 2gb ram , 128 mb radion x300
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: the mysql password for the root user is not necessarily the same as your own pw, which you enter using sudo
<gfather> psicobra                amd athlon am2 3000+ , 2gb ram , 128 mb radion x300
<psicobra> gfather, you running compiz-fusion or similar?
<gfather> yes
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: when installing mysql (through apt-get) you are asked (during install) for a password to set
<Cyntek> Alright, im attempting to install ubuntu server on my old pc chips computer.
<pjsturgeon> oCean_ yea it will be different to my user pass
<pjsturgeon> this is the built in apache, im using ubuntu server
<gfather> psicobra    but t has the same preformance before i enabled it
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: since this is your first login in the mysql server, there is probably no rootpw setup right now
<psicobra> gfather, thats probably why if you disable compiz should improve  lot
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: login using "mysql -u root" (nothing else, just that)
<psicobra> if you disable compix and run glxgears what fps do you get?
<pjsturgeon> oCean_ thts what i thought, i've been trying to find the command but all i can find is badly written guides
<pjsturgeon> aha thanks
<psicobra> *compiz
<gfather> psicobra  well its the same performance as before i enabled it
<pjsturgeon> access denies, using password yes
<pjsturgeon> as i sent you in the pastie, i think i got the password set eventually, cant connect with my GUI and cant connect command line
<gfather> psicobra one this is i tried hardinfo and it shows i have AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ , Frequency	1000.00MHz
<psicobra> cpu scling maybe?
<gfather> psicobra  why it dosent show its am2 and 1.8 ghz or more
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: using password yes? That implies that you gave the -p option.
<psicobra> gfather, do you have a power icon on task bar?
<dkg> is there a non gui utility (xev) to read scancodes from /dev/input/event6
<crdlb> gfather: are you using the restricted ATI driver in Hardware Drivers?
<pjsturgeon> i didnt! heh
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: "mysql -u root" should give "using password no"
<gfather> crdlb yes
<gfather> psicobra  yes
<m4rk> Bodsda: hmm..that doesn't seem to have fixed it...still getting the same behaviour
<pjsturgeon> using password no, oops
<Reformer81> AFter installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop, bootup now halts with an error message saying that /dev/sdb6 (my /home partition) cannot be checked by fsck.  Also, when logging into gnome now, the "User Switcher" applet crashes every time.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<psicobra> cn you change power scheme to perfomance
<crdlb> gfather: if you only want compiz, and not 3d gaming, you'll may have better performance if you disable it and reboot
<Bodsda> m4rk, can you pastebin the error please
<gfather> psicobra u mean power on/off ?
<pjsturgeon> oCean_: ahh great after all that (im in!) its not in here anyway. sodding jinzora bollocks!
<oCean_> pjsturgeon: errr, yes. There also might be a .my.cnf configfile in your homedirectory, which overrides things. Hmmm...
<gfather> crdlb really ?
<infomomo> :D
<psicobra> no ubuntu migh be using cpu scaling if supported by your hardware witch is why it only says 1000MHZ
<crdlb> gfather: yeah, the builtin open source radeon driver can definitely run compiz on an X300
<nickrud> oCean_, just caught up; a useful backdoor is in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<crdlb> and it may very well be faster
<psicobra> gfather, type cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies in console
<gfather> crdlb is there a benchmark i can compare between them ?
<crdlb> gfather: and if it isn't, you can always re-enable it
<oCean_> nickrud: ah, ok. But I think we've lost pjsturgeon somehow ... :/
<nickrud> oCean_, I think he said he got in, and what he wanted wasn't in the db anyway ;)
<gfather> psicobra 1800000 1000000
<crdlb> gfather: no, just see which one feels faster; fglrx technically has better 3d acceleration, but compiz needs good performance in other areas that fglrx is terrible at
<gfather> crdlb ah i see
<lenswipe> can anyone help me with backing up /home to an external HDD as an incremental backup?
<XxSwitchBladexX> i need help with javascript, can't see any youtube videos, what should i do??
<oCean_> nickrud: aaah, lol, now I get his message.
<sammy> how can I find how why a package is showing as a suggested package when doing apt-get install? synaptic and the .deb itself doesn't show the package as having any suggested packages. I assume its a suggested dependency of one of the dependencies of the package I'm trying to install? but there's no good way to find which one is pulling the dependency, and if there is with apt-rdepend, I cant find it
<lenswipe> anyone know anything about that?
<s3a> how do i convert FRENCH text into a .wav file? in english i do espeak -f file.txt -w file.wav -s 85
<Izinucs> !rsync | lenswipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<gfather> crdlb ok , ill try it and see what feels better
<Izinucs> lenswipe: rsync and it's gui helper grsync will help you with what you want to do .
<lenswipe> lzinucs: rsync needs a server tho lzinucs
<sammy> lenswipe: what about sbackup
<gfather> crdlb does nvidia has the same issues?
<guntbert> oCean_: thx for stepping in with pjsturgeon, I misunderstood, assumed he had lost his root pw without confirming this
<sammy> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<rakudave> s3a: "-v fr", see "man espeak" for details
<Cyntek> okay, im instaling Ubuntu Server and im not sure which software I need to include for what i need, just for basic Home Network Media Sharing "Software Selection" it asks me to choose which do i need: DNS server, Mail server , Lamp server, Openssh, Print server, Samba file server, Tomcat java server , virtual Machine host, lampserver? Do i need to check all these ?
<XxSwitchBladexX>  i need help with javascript, can't see any youtube videos, what should i do??
<gfather> crdlb i mean the nvidia drivers
<s3a> rakudave, where do i put the -v fr on the line i alredy type?
<glitsj16> lenswipe: many options, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/11/18/a-guide-to-system-backup-and-restore-in-ubuntu/ details one comonly used backup routine
<jonaskoelker> this is frigging ironic: I upgrade pulseaudio to a version that segfaults on startup, and (apparently) all my sound problems are gone
<Izinucs> lenswipe: there sammy gave yo another one.. sbackup.. although rsync I think can be used on one machine to output to <someplace> remote..
<rakudave> s3a: doesn't matter
<jonaskoelker> roflcopter...
<m4rk> Bodsda: actually mate, --fix-missing seems to be doing something different this time. So perhaps it is working (it's still chugging away)! :)
<oCean_> guntbert: yeah, well... I did not understand all of it either to be honest. It seems he got in, but he was not where he wanted to be :p
<s3a> rakudave, so i can put it in the end then?
<rakudave> s3a: sure
<Bodsda> m4rk, good stuff :)
<guntbert> oCean_: :)
<sammy> lenswipe: I found sbackup in the community documentation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<s3a> rakudave, k, thx SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH
<rakudave> s3a: np :-)
<m4rk> Bodsda: so how do I upgrade my installation?
<XxSwitchBladexX> how do i enable javascript to watch youtube videos?
<Cyntek> Do i need to Enable all those Software Choices, just for basic home media file sharing?
<Bodsda> m4rk, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Reformer81> AFter installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop, bootup now halts with an error message saying that /dev/sdb6 (my /home partition) cannot be checked by fsck.  Also, when logging into gnome now, the "User Switcher" applet crashes every time.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<m4rk> Bodsda: OK. fingers crossed!
<sammy> XxSwitchBladexX: you're sure its javascript you need to enable and not flash you need to install?
<eepberries> is there any way to use a usb based wireless remote control in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> m4rk, have fun :)
<kattollikisd> I can't see web-cam on emesene, can someone help me out?
<smokeytheman> hi, my flash barely works
<smokeytheman> is that normal?
<ubuntuphr3k> be more specific
<runey> What could be stopping DRBL from doing a multicast restore?
<smokeytheman> whenever i try to launch a web embedded flash app it freezes
<sammy> Reformer81: installing that package shouldn't have anything to do with your /home partition going awry. did you happen to change anything else before rebooting?
<runey> when i run multicast restore all i get is to the actual clone part then.... *nothing*
<oCean_> smokeytheman: what plugin have you installed? The 'flashplugin-nonfree" works fine
<Reformer81> sammy: I know that I had used GParted on a completely different hard drive.... and deleted a couple of HUGE directories from my /home partition.  That's it.
<smokeytheman> thats the one i have, it doesnt work\
<sammy> smokeytheman: you can try the adobe-flashplugin. check out the instructions from the restricted formats community documentation.
<sammy> !flash | smokeytheman
<ubottu> smokeytheman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oCean_> smokeytheman: sammy the flashplugin-nonfree == adobe player
<majax> bonsoir
<sammy> oCean_: whoops, I was reading nonfree as free. I need to step away from the computer for a few
<ViPeR`> t
<oCean_> sammy: haha.. we've all been there :-)
<Guest66260> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Guest66260> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest66260> !bitchx
<majax> dite moi je suis novice sous ubuntu, je voudrai savoir si je peux suprimer ma partition windows, pour la réétendre a mon ubuntu ?
<Sjimmie> !irssi
<oCean_> !fr | majax
<tritium> !fr | majax
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<darren_> Hi can some one please help im trying enable “Automatic kernel module loading” under “Loadable module support is it simple if some one could let me know thanks in advance
<ubottu> majax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<smokeytheman> can it be a problem if i have multiple plugins that do the same thing?
<rakudave> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<majax> je les déja virer de mon grub
<tritium> majax: please, /j #ubuntu-fr
<darren_> hi does any one know how to enable “Automatic kernel module loading” under “Loadable module support
<sammy> smokeytheman: I think most packages handle collisions pretty well, you shouldn't end up with two competing flash plugins, I wouldn't think. but you never know when you install packages from third party sources. you can go into aptitude and search for "flash" in your installed pacakges if you're worried that might be the problem
<diesel> I installed adobe reader from the adobe site and I can see that it is installed using 'dpkg -l | grep adobe' which returns adobereader-enu.  I thought that I could then do dpkg -e adobereader-enu OR apt-get remove adobereader-enu, but I get 'failed to read archive 'adobereader-enu': no such file or directory'.  What am I missing?
<sammy> darren_: thats something you do when you build a kernel from scratch, though that maybe be the default in the kernels installed by ubuntu. are you compiling your own kernel?
<oCean_> smokeytheman: in alternatives you can see what is available and what is enabled
<sammy> diesel: dpkg is meant to refer to a specific .deb file, is that the same error you get from apt-get remove adobereader-enu?
<diesel> oh hell, dpkg -r worked
<foxkid> is anyone using ubuntu 8.10 with broadcom wireless card properly configurated?
<diesel> ugh, getting my rpm commands and dpkg commands mixed up
<bitsbam> hey all
<a2z> !hi | bitsbam
<ubottu> bitsbam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darren_> sammy, im trying to install patches and things so my intel r wireless can packet inject and it asks me to automatic kernel loading...so if i have to complie a kernel think i will be to lost
<Reformer81> AFter installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop, bootup now halts with an error message saying that /dev/sdb6 (my /home partition) cannot be checked by fsck.  Also, when logging into gnome now, the "User Switcher" applet crashes every time.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<smokeytheman> i couldnt find how to search in aptitude(ran it in terminal) and dont know how to run alternatives, sorry im a noob
<sammy> diesel: I was confusing gentoo emerge flags with dpkg flags earlier :P it happens.
<Reformer81> smokeytheman: apt-cache search [search terms]
<sammy> darren_: I belive the patches you're talking about are for the kernel, which is normally installed and updated automagically by ubuntu. there are semi-automated ways to compile a custom kernel, but that is what the process is referring to.
<oCean_> smokeytheman: then you might like the graphical frontend to alternatives. "sudo apt-get install galternatives" will install the gui. Start it with "sudo galternatives" and see...
<diesel> sammy: well, thanks for the quick response
<darren_> sammy, ok thanks for your help compleatly lost but thanks any way,
<sammy> darren_: try that link I msg'd you for an overview of patching and making a custom ubuntu kernel.
<mun> hi
<nanotube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mun> do emerald themes change the look of scrollbars?
<VieQ> hello, I just missed my ubuntu install
<VieQ> compiled GLIB 2.3.0 & pkg-conf
<VieQ> every thing won't work
<AcidPuddle> look for I forgot my root pw for mysql...
<VieQ> any Ideas how to revers this?
<AcidPuddle> oops.
<darren_> sammy,  ok thanks
<tacomuncher> anyone available to help out a semi noob get his sound to work for world of warcraft =D...thx in advance
<jkristheking> anyone wanna help me do somthing? and willing? pm me if you have verizon ISP and the tubo plan please...
<Reformer81> AFter installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop, bootup now halts with an error message saying that /dev/sdb6 (my /home partition) cannot be checked by fsck.  Also, when logging into gnome now, the "User Switcher" applet crashes every time.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<letalis> tacomuncher: what are you using to run it?
<madraykin> question: I'm having trouble keeping dma on..which makes my hd slow. after running /sbin/hdparm -d1 /dev/sda everything speeds up. What file would i add /sbin/hdparm -d1 /dev/sda to, so it would run at startup
<letalis> tacomuncher: wine or cedega?
<VieQ> ok, how do I downgrade those pkgs?
<wr> czesc
<smokeytheman> thanks a lot guys, gaptitude did it for me
<Cyntek> Myst__, you still here?
<tacomuncher> wine
<sammy> madraykin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<damian_> Siema wyjebany jest ten linux
<MrNaz> if i want to get a webcam for my ubuntu box, is there anything special i should look for if i want to minimize trouble i may have arising from linux compatibility? or will any web cam work?
<tacomuncher> I get it booted through terminal...but still no sound
<VieQ> guys!, how do I downgrade pkgs?
<sammy> madraykin: that should get you a new init file you can fill with commands to run at every boot.
<bitsbam> i have a system set up that i like really well, but i want to load the 64-bit version of ubuntu, how would i print out a list of all the .deb files i have that are not part of the iso install?
<jkristheking> anyone know how to get allthe buttons on my mouse to work!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oCean_> AcidPuddle: you forgot the mysql root pw?
<Myst__> <Cyntek> yep
<metajemo> i am using ./configure ,trying to install webcam_server.i get an error onfigure: error: Could not find jpeglib.h....where should this file be?
<thesaint4444> Myst__, that works... thanks for the advice!
<quibbler> tacomuncher: i think you will get a better response in #winehq
<Cyntek> Myst__, i just finnished the install. Can you help me out with setting up the server to connect to my Windows computer?
<]> helo
<sammy> bitsbam: I keep a running list of all packages I install, thats a good question, I'm not sure if it's possible without a bit of legwork.
<scribawf> How do I resolve a GPG error?
<jkristheking> tacomuncher: join the winehq channel (/join #winehq)
<Myst__> <Cyntek> yep, are you wanting to create a share folder for windows to access or are you trying to access windows shares?
<bitsbam> there must be some apt command that can list everything installed, i can do that, > packages.txt.  just don't know that command !
<bitsbam> will find it, not the only reason i am here
<oCean_> metajemo: my jpeglib.h is from package libjpeg62-dev
<Sam7> ubuntu-fr-devweb
<Cyntek> well, i would like to have all the windows computers to access the ubuntu server for sharing and backing up ?
<quibbler> bitsbam: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | sort  > installed-packages.txt
<Myst__> Cyntek, do you want a username and password or none?
<metajemo> thanks oCean_
<madhatter1> Hey everyone.. im getting a lot of conflicting answers.. is there an easy way to send emails to my gmail account?  will mail do it?
<Cyntek> A user and password would be wise.
<Cyntek> yes.
<madhatter1> are you talking to me cyntek?
<bitsbam> quibbler: thanks !
<oCean_> bitsbam: see also http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<Cyntek> madhatter1, no. sorry i was talking to Myst__
<mun> if i use the line "(autoload 'teyjus-edit-mode "teyjus")" in my init.el, does teyjus.el have to be inside the same directory as init.el?
<metajemo> oCean_:just one more question...how the .... do you know the files in the packages :)
<oCean_> metajemo: I remember them. All of them.
<Myst__> Cyntek, gimme a sec to try to post something
<Cyntek> Alright.
<oCean_> metajemo: actually "dpkg -S /path/to/file" helps a lot :-)
<metajemo> oCean_:good for you ;)
<thesaint4444> Myst__, any ideas - doesn't work if I plug my main hard drive in place and try to boot from usb drive even though the correct bios boot order is set up... thanks.
<madhatter1> Hey everyone.. im getting a lot of conflicting answers.. is there an easy way to send emails to my gmail account?  will mail do it?
<sebsebseb> madhatter1: with an email program?
<gverig> Could somebody check something for me? It seems that gl.h for mesa-common-dev (7.2-1ubuntu2) is from 6.5.1 messa (3 years old). I know this must be something I did but I tried reinstalling the package, cleaning cache, etc. :-\ thoughts?
<tipex> witam hello
<metajemo> oCean_:i am too lame but i hope i get to that.thanks a lot
<Reformer81> AFter installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop, bootup now halts with an error message saying that /dev/sdb6 (my /home partition) cannot be checked by fsck.  Also, when logging into gnome now, the "User Switcher" applet crashes every time.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<thesaint4444> Myst__, do I always have to leave the main hard drive out?
<madhatter1> sebsebseb: i just want to send log files daily to my gmail account
<sebsebseb> madhatter1: logs for what?
<madhatter1> sebsebseb: but using the "mail" command is not getting the job done
<madhatter1> sebsebseb: "df" for example
<sebsebseb> madhatter1: don't know
<oCean_> !mta | madhatter1
<ubottu> madhatter1: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<madhatter1> thanks!
<oCean_> madhatter1: you'll need to know which smarthost you can use (probably provided by your isp) Then it's easy setup...
<matty> REGISTER <bitchup> <thequalitician@gmail.com>
<matty> ????
<Myst__> <thesaint4444> you shouldnt have to disconnect it each time... because both the USB and the Hard drive contain their own MBRs they should be able to boot independantly from one another...
<amathis> how can I ensure that apt-get is getting the most recent packages? I am installing Eclipse and the current version is newer then the one in my sources
<dsdeiz> hi, i'm kinda confused on how to use the emerald theme manager
<dsdeiz> i have imported the emerald theme
<dsdeiz> how do i change the theme next? :S
<metajemo> any ideas how to fix this: get_cam_image(): len != img->bufsize, just letting you know
<oCean_> amathis: apt-get gets what's in the official (=supported) repositories. Newer versions are probably still being tested before those versions are available in the repos
<dsdeiz> anyone? hehe
<amathis> oCean_, thanks
<]> salut all
<angelblanco> hola
<Slart> !info sendemail | madhatter1
<ubottu> sendemail (source: sendemail): email-from-console sending tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.55-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 164 kB
<quibbler> dsdeiz: you can better ask in #compiz-fusion
<Willz> Has anyone synced a iphone with ubuntu?
<dsdeiz> oh ok.. thnx
<Guest34092> quelqu'un d'entre vous utilise-t-il TOR sur ubuntu 7.10 ?
<oCean_> !fr | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> amathis: the packages in the repos are tested for compatability and such.. they are rarely the very latest version
<miki82> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi con lo streaming?
<miki82> vi prego sono disperato
<angelblanco> quien me podria ayudar o explir como hago un escritorio remoto
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> !it | miki82
<ubottu> miki82: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pedwards> anyone experienced 100% cpu usage (from metacity, gnome-panel, and xorg) after vmware kernel update?
<mun> if i use the line "(autoload 'teyjus-edit-mode "teyjus")" in my init.el, does teyjus.el have to be inside the same directory as init.el?
<cmdr_awesome> anyone here who uses scite able to tell me how to make it open new windows for each file instead of a tab
<StR|Sangreal> pls what do i need to integrate GoogleGadgets to plasma?
<Daniel_G> does anyone know the process for deleting the swap partition and merging it with /dev/hda1?
<nwb> Hi, I am trying to install a wireless driver for a Netgear WG311v3 PCI card following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper; however I cannot get my WLAN to show up, and I am getting the error message with ndiswrapper "version 1.7 doesn't match driver version 1.9".
<bitsbam> someone experienced with 64-bit, do you feel like you are missing anything?
<Daniel_G> like what bitsbam ?
<Slart> bitsbam: the only thing I can think of is the silly little proprietary plugin needed to do my taxes online.. everything else works fine for me.. flash, java etc
<cmdr_awesome> nvm figured it out
<bitsbam> Daniel_G: well, i loaded a 64-bit OS last year, but had trouble with flash, no java, no skype.. but a lot of that is fixed now
<bitsbam> Slart: cool
<Daniel_G> bitsbam: i ran 64bit on a server once, the only problem i had that i recall were some packages missing from the 64bit repositories, that i had to build from source
<bitsbam> Daniel_G: ok, not too afraid of that, don't mind too many workarounds
<bitsbam> Daniel_G: Slart, would not even really be desiring it, but i am about to convert a whole bunch of family movies to dvd
<freeflowcauvery> hi. Problem with Aptana Studio in Feisty Fawn. Installed Aptana Studio (to be able to install RadRails later). When I fire it up, I get a window that says "Error" and nothing else. Another window states that JRE1.5 required, and I've successfully installed JRE1.6.0. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> bitsbam: with 64bit the only thing that is missing is a Java plugin for Firefox, but  ways to get one
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery you need a newer release
<iso50> quit
<bitsbam> sebsebseb: ok, cool.. i can't righ off-hand think of anything i do with java in a browser. Kids play runescape though
<bitsbam> but they have their own computer too
<freeflowcauvery> Jack_Sparrow, I know. tried upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 to be able to go to 8.04.  Uograde to 7.10 just stops/hangs when downloading packages....
<Slart> bitsbam: oh.. and you think it's going to be twice as fast of 64bit? don't get your hopes up too high
<sebsebseb> bitsbam: oh you want your kids using Ubuntu,  that's a good  father
<bitsbam> sebsebseb: only have linux computers in the house
<sebsebseb> bitsbam: how old are they?  if younger, well  two good educational suites  etc
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery Probably best to install fresh anyhow.  You probably changed a few repos and added a few sources etc
<sebsebseb> bitsbam: Tux Paint as well
<bitsbam> sebsebseb: my 14 year old just installed ubuntu on his box first time Sunday
<mib_46afa> -DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<bitsbam> thought i would cry
<bitsbam> :)
<sebsebseb> bitsbam: not sure about Runescape in Ubuntu
<bitsbam> sebsebseb: Their box is 32 bit
<jrgp> bitsbam, it's possible, just make sure the java plugin is installed
<sebsebseb> bitsbam: can always run Windows in a virtual machine inside Ubuntu,  which will be fine  for everything, but 3D stuff,  and as long as computer has enough RAM
<tripps> I recently upgraded my dist to ibex and now when I click on an mp3 stream/pls from shoutcast I get a gxine plugin playing the audio stream rather than the usual dialog box where I can choose the application to use. How do I correct this?
<freeflowcauvery> Jack_Sparrow, yeah it seems like the writing's kinda on the wall for that. really frustrating though because i'm trying to set up a dev machine in a pure linux environment for Ruby on Rails develeopment. Kinda tired of the Mac RoR fanboys/gals out there....
<bitsbam> they play a lot more wesnoth then runescape
<bitsbam> and tremulous, that is the one with spiders, right?
<bitsbam> my two boys love that one
<Dillizar> does any body knows a program that can play .m3u radio ??
<FaMott> Hmm, I seem to have an issue.
<FaMott> Randomly, Programs will refuse to work, and not even the terminal will open.
<thesaint4444> Myst__, hmm... don't know what happened first of all. Working good! thanks.
<infomomo> :D
<LjL> Dillizar, an .m3u list is simply a text file with a list of URLs. if your favorite radio player can't load it, you can just open it into a text editor and copy the URLs.
<freeflowcauvery> Jack_Sparrow, but I somehow doubt that the Aptana problems are related to Feisty as such, since installed Aptana from the website as a zip
<idhtns> is there a way to make evince not show rectangles around all hyperlinks?
<papa-blopo> hole
<Myst__> <thesaint4444> awsome, thats good t hear...
<Dillizar> ljl i will try that
<kattollikisd> I can't see web-cam on emesene, can someone help me out?
<freeflowcauvery> Jack_Sparrow, thinking out loud here, unless I install JRE1.6 in the Aptana directory itself???
<papa-blopo> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> freeflowcauvery You are still beating a dead horse
<thesaint4444> Myst__, thanks for the help...
<FaMott> Is there a way to fix that without restarting the computer or going "Killall5"?
<freeflowcauvery> Jack_Sparrow, true though.....i've kinda miffed by being forced to upgrade
<papa-blopo> can someone help me to install / configure  modem in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dillizar> ljl copy where the url in mozilla :)
<LjL> Dillizar: err... no, in your radio player?
<FaMott> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<papa-blopo> yes
<FaMott> I know that!.
<LjL> Dillizar: like Rhythmbox
<papa-blopo> thanks
<FaMott> How do you fix a broken terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Slart> my terminal is on irc all the time.. I think I somehow encouraged it
<FaMott> It, and any other program, goes dead as it opens, randomly, too!
<Dillizar> ljl nope cant http://217.16.69.17:8000/city.mp3 try it your self and tell me pls
<dbbolton> i can't boot from usb or from the network. i can't boot an ubuntu cd, but i can boot damn small linux. is there any way to install ubuntu to the hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> dbbolton Put the hard drive into another box and install it on there
<dbbolton> Jack_Sparrow can you think of any other alternative?
<rakudave> FaMott: define broken
<Jack_Sparrow> dbbolton You should get enough OS after you move it back to fine tune or tweek the install
<Jack_Sparrow> dbbolton You are not giving people much to work with..
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > oCean_
<ubottu> oCean_, please see my private message
<LjL> Dillizar: works fine for me (in amarok, don't have rhythmbox on kde)
<FaMott> I open the terminal, and it wont even load, it goes dead right off... generally with all other programs I want to open, too.
<mikewu> Dillizar: i can open it in mplayer
<spaceBARbarian> does anyone know how i can share a folder in a linux guest with a windows host  in virtualbox ? ( i tried the built in shared folders feature but it doesnt give you execute permissions)
<dbbolton> Jack_Sparrow what other info is needed?
<Jack_Sparrow> dbbolton You are not giving people much to work with.. as in I cant I cant I cant
<rakudave> FaMott: did you change anything in your .bashrc ?
<FaMott> No, why?
<Dillizar> mikewu, how did you do that
<Dillizar> :D
<mikewu> Dillizar: mplayer http://217.16.69.17:8000/city.mp3
<papa-blopo> I have installed the modem with  scanMode procedure.  I ran  hsfconfig --dumpdiag and there was no problem.  I ran  wvdial (with the config I need),  BUT  IT APPEARS a  " NO CARRIER"   message.   What can I do?
<FaMott> Oh ha ha ha, I cant even access .
<rakudave> FaMott: all the settings for the terminal are there, so if you messed them up, that would explain things, but as you didn't... i don't know...
<FaMott> err .
<Dillizar> mikewu, i cant find the open url
<FaMott> ... /
<Dillizar> mikewu, found it
<Dillizar> :D
<papa-blopo> I have a compaq  v3918la   am64 turion
<qcjn2> hi, the way to rename a file is with mv....right ? because it doesn't work !
<lifestream> Heya does anyone know where I can find gnome-do-0.8-etc for debian stable or testing?
<oCean_> qcjn2: what does not work for you?
<rakudave> qcjn2: "mv thefile.txt thenewfile.txt"
<qcjn2> sudo mv /media/Hd\ de\ musique/ /media/qcjnmusique
<qcjn2> no a directory
<jontoenn> I'm considering to install Ubuntu 8.10 and dual-boot with vista home premium. Is there anything i sholud know about before I take the desicion?
<qcjn2> i want to rename it
<mikewu> qcjn2: take off the last / after musique
<stryd_one> oCean_, in case you are interested
<qcjn2> mikewu, ok i ll try it
<Slart> jontoenn: backup anything you can't afford to lose before you start resizing partition and such
<stryd_one> the java thing is an ubuntu issue, not firefox
<stryd_one> http://coffeecokeandcode.blogspot.com/2008/09/installing-java-6-update-10-on-ubuntu.html
<oCean_> stryd_one: ah
<stryd_one> http://java.randgestalten.de/index.php/2008/10/install-java-6-update-10-on-ubuntu-804/
<rakudave> !dualboot | jontoenn, perhaps this
<ubottu> jontoenn, perhaps this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jkristheking> general question...whats a good screen recorder? like screen cast im using xvidcap right now but it is extremly slow
<stryd_one> short version: ubuntu won't see java if you install it from sun
<stryd_one> which kinda sucks.....
<oCean_> stryd_one: I see. Had not heard that yet.
<Slart> !info xrecordmydesktop | jkristheking
<ubottu> Package xrecordmydesktop does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> huh...
<jkristheking> salty
<jkristheking> hahah
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Carstairs> how can i restore my lost xorg.config so i can boot fromubuntu?
<BrokenClockwork> hey, I want to install the sources for my kernel image, what do I have to do?
<qcjn2> sudo mv /media/Hd\ de\ musique /media/qcjnmusique   that doesn t work, wonder if it s the space, and thats why i want to change it
<Slart> !info recordmydesktop | jkristheking
<jkristheking> slart: ahha
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<qcjn2> mikewu, sudo mv /media/Hd\ de\ musique /media/qcjnmusique   that doesn t work, wonder if it s the space, and thats why i want to change it
<jkristheking> slart: i don't know why screencasts lag. specs: intel core 2 duo @ 1.83/ 3gb ram/ ati mobility raedon x1400. is it a problem with ati???
<oCean_> qcjn2: what's the error?
<mikewu> qcjn2: does it give you any error message?
<qcjn2> mv: ne peut évaluer `/media/Hd de musique': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Slart> jkristheking: well.. blaming ati seems to be very popular amongst linux users so I won't argue with it
<qcjn2> can t evaluate
<hmw> qcjn2 - use the TAB completion feature of the shell - start typing "sudo mv /me<TAB>Hd<TAB> and so on
<jkristheking> slart: so it is the crappy ati drivers huh...
<qcjn2> hmw, ok i ll try
<jkristheking> slart i never did like ati...those homo's
<jkristheking> jack_sparrow: your gay
<Carstairs> how can i restore my lost xorg.config so i can boot from ubuntu? need to know how to mount drive c etc
<jkristheking> jack_sparrow stop
<Slart> jkristheking: I think you'll have to find help with your problems elsewhere
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to share a folder using samba through virtualbox ( ubuntu guest windows host) ?
<qcjn2> man, it s not there anymore..?? gotto search for it ?
<adaptr> spaceBARbarian: on the localhost (loopback) adapter, certainly - choose "local net" in virtualbox
<Slart> spaceBARbarian: can't you connect the real network with the virtual network somehow? I think I read something about that
<adaptr> spaceBARbarian: read the virtualbox docs about which network types you can use
<Slart> spaceBARbarian: if you can do that, regular samba, ftp or nfs should work
<spaceBARbarian> adaptr=> where in virtualbox do i access that ?
<adaptr> Slart: there are definite advantages to sharing a local disk with a VM that has no network connectivity itself
<adaptr> spaceBARbarian: when you edit the network settings ?
<ldiamond> Is there an easy way to get OpenOffice 3.0.1 on ubuntu? (I dont want to install a bunch of stuffs that I wont be able to remove afterwards)
<Sergeant_Pony> any reason why ubuntu would not be keeping my settings for desktop effects?
<SiRuX> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<adaptr> Slart: for example, you could set up a Windows install that's actually secure :)
<tripps> where are applications -> file type preferences set in ibex?
<ldiamond> Wow, thought freenode fixed that dcc thing?
<Slart> adaptr: hehe.. indeed... but can't you keep the virtual network separated from the real network? and just add the host computer on the virtual network?
<Carstairs> how can i restore my lost xorg.config so i can boot from ubuntu? need to know how to mount drive c etc come on guys i have been trying to sort this for nearly a week.
<sint> hey, anyone knows a good frontend for svn in ubuntu?
<adaptr> Slart: that is what I am talking about, yes
<sint> tried to search for gsvn or gnubversion, but both are not in repositories
<rww> ldiamond: It's not something that freenode can fix. It's a vulnerability in peoples' routers. #ubuntu's bots ban people who are vulnerable to it and forward them to a channel with instructions on fixing it.
<ldiamond> rww, yes freenode can fix this, just like many other servers did.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ldiamond> rww, and I know its a router's issue, but it can still be patched server-side.
<spaceBARbarian> adaptr=> what did you mean by localhost adapater ?
<deww> IdleOne: what network do you know of that fixed it for the users?
<deww> er
<deww> misfire
<adaptr> spaceBARbarian: you can set up a virtualbox with only host network access, no outside network access
<deww> anyways
<ldiamond> deww, check GameSurge
<ldiamond> So, any easy way to get OpenOffice3.0.1 installed with the possibility to completely remove it afterwards?
<nickrud> ldiamond, you could get the tarball version, and put it in /opt
<ldiamond> nickrud, I dont see any tarball version, its all .DEB or .RPM
<geeksquad1> DDRBoxman: meet me on my channel
<nickrud> ldiamond, that is freaky, looking some more
<spaceBARbarian> adaptr=> i have virtualbox adding my ethernet inter access to ubuntu, and i tried connecting to the inet address i got from "ifconfig" , but it doesnt work
<adaptr> spaceBARbarian: use "internal network"
<blizzle> spaceBARbarian,  Try using the host passthrough option.
<spaceBARbarian> adaptr=> what do i put for the name on the internal network ?
<adaptr> spaceBARbarian: please take the time to read the virtualbox manual
<spaceBARbarian> adaptr=> i was born with traits that prevent me from reading manuals :P
<bobhope> Hi, I'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev, but when I do, it says I must downgrade all kinds of gtk packages and remove gcalctool, gimp, gnome-panel, metacity, evolution, and evince to continue, but I don't want to
<adaptr> that's rather a handicap when using Unix
<spaceBARbarian> well they have nothing against man pages :)
<bobhope> my repositories are hardy main universe restricted multiverse
<redvamp128> spaceBARbarian:  Have you tried room #vbox
<spaceBARbarian> yeah no one ever replies there
<bobhope> oh
<tripps> where are file-type->application preferences kept in gnome?
<bobhope> right click on the file
<bobhope> go to properties
<bobhope> change launches with by default tabe
<nickrud> ldiamond, that is really strange, no tar to just unpack
<ldiamond> nickrud, was there any in previous versions?
<__david>  Hi, I'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev, but when I do, it says I must downgrade all kinds of gtk packages and remove gcalctool, gimp, gnome-panel, metacity, evolution, and evince to continue, but I don't want to.  my repositories are hardy main universe restricted multiverse
<spaceBARbarian> adaptr=> what do i use for the network name
<rapidsecretions> Is there an app that will organize music into folders by artist?
<erUSUL> rapidsecretions: easytag
<tripps> bobhope, not sure if your response was to me - if so, it's not a file, but file from the web. changing app prefs in FF didn't change the association
<nickrud> ldiamond, can't swear when they stopped using them; I've used it since staroffice 5.2 and used tarballs often; but ubuntu has spoiled me and also stunted my intelligence ;(
<__david> tripps, sorry, yes, i was responding to you.  do you mean you changed FF's prefs, or gnome's prefs?
<tripps> __david, changed FF prefs but didn't change association. mp3 streams still launching in xine instead of asking me. This started after I upgraded to ibex
<bobhope> tripps, save the mp3 stream to disk first
<jontoenn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bobhope> tripps, then right click on the file in gnome and change the prefs there.  it's the 3rd or 4th tab, iirc
<bobhope> Can anyone help me with this issue? I'm trying to install libgtk2.0-dev, but when I do, it says I must downgrade all kinds of gtk packages and remove gcalctool, gimp, gnome-panel, metacity, evolution, and evince to continue, but I don't want to.  my repositories are hardy main universe restricted multiverse
<tripps> bobhope, I can't! it *always* launches xine plugin  no matter what
<jerware> hi
<redvamp128> tripps:  what would you like firefox to use?
<tripps> redvamp128, nothing. I want it to present the dialog like before
<erUSUL> tripps: uninstall the xine plugin and install one of the others (mplayer or totem )
<tripps> erUSUL, I have all those apps installed. I don't want it to use any of them
<bobhope> tripps, sorry, i didn't understand what you meant.  I thought it was presenting the dialog w/ the wrong default opener highlighted.
<redvamp128> tripps:  it started with an upgrade-- try running firefox -profilemanger (could be a corruption of the profile when you upgraded)
<jontoenn> if installing ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop, would it automatically find WLAN? Will it be able to connect to internet? The router is a SpeedTouch69B412
<redvamp128> tripps:  then set your defaults in edit- preferences- applications to always ask. there
<rapidsecretions> erUSUL: how do I sort music into folders by artist with easytag?
<tripps> redvamp128, I set it there to always ask. still launches xine. do I need to restart FF?
<jerware> im trying to get this installed http://www.besy.co.uk/debian/debian_gnu_linux_ihtml_howto
<tripps> that would seem silly IMHO
<jerware> im in dependancy hell.  it cant find a libodbc.so
<redvamp128> tripps:  not restart-- What I think has happened -- is when you upgraded-- something went bad in the firefox profile- So I suggest -- starting firefox with "firefox -profilemanger" and create a new profile and change the settings there.
<ma3x> why is ubuntu uninstallable on lenovo thinkpad t400? xorg doesnt start
<bobhope> rapidsecretions, if you already use amarok, you can just right click the files and click "organize file".  That'll sort your collection automatically.  ctrl-a will highlight your whole library, you can apply it all at once
<ma3x> i tried safe mode graphics, didn't work either
<nickrud> !find libodbc.so | jerware
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<nickrud> !find libodbc.so
<ubottu> File libodbc.so found in ia32-libs, sun-java5-bin, sun-java6-bin, unixodbc, unixodbc-dev
<tripps> redvamp128, what will happen to all my bookmarks, saved passwords, prefs, etc.?
<zhengyonggen> how are you
<anathematic> j linux
<nickrud> jerware, probably unixodbc would be the right choice
<anathematic> oops @_@
<markginter24> just installed Jaunty - and my System--> Logout option disappeared.  Bug or "Feature" ?
<rww> !jaunty | markginter24
<ubottu> markginter24: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rapidsecretions> bobhope: I'd rather not install a bunch of KDE library files on my GNOME install if there are other ways to organize music
<markginter24> rww - thanks
<redvamp128> tripps:  by doing that method it will still be there-- you haven't removed them-- once you see it works then export your passwords- favorites - (I would not import your prefeences because something could be wrong there)
<Carstairs> how can i restore my lost xorg.config so i can boot from ubuntu? need to know how to mount drive c etc come on guys i have been trying to sort this for nearly a week. freeflow i have lost you!
<redvamp128> tripps:  to switch between the profiles you would firefox -profilemanger
<tripps> redvamp128, ugh that's really frustrating :-/
<redvamp128> tripps:  Judging by what you have said - It seems as if a firefox profile is bad.
<cheekee> 1 op for 1300+ users?
<DeannaT2> ma3x, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922428 maybe this can help?
<ma3x> lemme see
<jontoenn> if installing ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop, would it automatically find WLAN? Will it be able to connect to internet? The router is a SpeedTouch69B412
<rww> cheekee: #ubuntu's operators follow the Freenode guideline of deopping themselves when they're not actually in the middle of doing operator stuff.
<Mip5> Hey Gang - I have edubuntu 8.04 installed and / is on raid1 /dev/md0. I marked a disk as failed and removed, and shutdown the system. Now on power back up, I get a message that /dev/md0 is missing
<Flannel> Carstairs: Just choose 'recovery console' from the GRUB menu.  You don't have to mount anything, just copy the files back to their appropriate locations (with cp)
<ravendark> jontoenn: have you booted the live cd to see if its detected?
<Carstairs> ok thanks will try it
<Mip5> you guys are awesome! - I'm in BusyBox - can I do a recovery from here or do I need the live cd?
<tripps> redvamp128, still does it! new profile, change app->prefs, still xine
<cheekee> ok
<tripps> redvamp128, it would seem to me then it's a gnome issue
<tripps> just by process of elimination
<tripps> isn't there a dialog somewhere with the default applications by file type?
<redvamp128> tripps:  yes find that file type-- right click on it choose properties then open with tab and change it there.
<redvamp128> tripps:  though with firefox there is the firefoxplugin-xine or vlc
<tripps> redvamp128, again I don't have the file since it's a streaming playlist. I guess I could touch file.pls then right click tho . .
<ma3x> thanks DeannaT2
<Mip5> Sorry - I thought Flannel was responding to my question about a lost md0
<nate_> hello everyone
<nate_> guess where i'm at
<Flannel> Mip5: You'll likely need a liveCD.  But I'm not extremely versed in RAID
<tripps> mmm not a gnome issue - open with doesn't even list xine. defaults to movie player
<tripps> this is crazy
<redvamp128> tripps:  at the very bottom - Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- firefox <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<cphillips> im trying to install java for firefox, and now i cant even open firefox. i keep getting Didn't find JVM under /home/conner/.mozilla/plugins
<cphillips> firefox: ../../../../src/plugin/solaris/plugin2/common/JavaVM.c:104: InitializeJVM: Assertion `foundJVM' failed.
<cphillips> Aborted
<Mip5> Flannel - thanks. I'll go and get one. not sure what to from recovery mode
<nate_> i got dragon naturally speaking working in wine so i can talk to you guys and i can hear you all through festival.  i'm doing 75 on interstate 70 through kansas with a verizon cellular card
<nate_> how cool is that?
<roadrock> nate_: thats one boring interstate!
<rapidsecretions> how do I sort music into folders by artist with easytag?
<entrooo> Hey, I have an error window that opened when my audacious crashed, but the window won't close
<nate_> yeah, just left kansas city
#ubuntu 2009-02-24
<nate_> now it really gets boring
<tripps> isn't there a key combination you can use on a link to override the def behavior in FF and always present a dialog?
<eugeniow> anyone tried installing on to  Asus P5GC-MX/1333 mother board?
<redvamp128> tripps:  I did find this addon -- MediaPlayerConnectivity :: Firefox Add-ons <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446>
<dou213> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bazz> is there a document somewhere that describes how dpkg does version checking?  for example, if i require [package] (>= 4.2.32) will both 4.2.32-10 and 4.2.32-6ubuntu1 satisfy it?
<nate_> later dudes
<roadrock> nate_: happy trails
<dancemc87> hey, good evening.
<sebsebseb> dancemc87: hi
<DeannaT2> ma3x, here maybe this also: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_Thinkpad_T400
<Jado> i'm trying to access my linux partition from windows using explore2fs but that does not work
<dancemc87> i have a short question and i hope anyone in here can answer it. i have unsupported hardware under ubuntu 8.10 and i would like to know if there is anyone of you having the right driver for me: surecom ethernet pcmcia card ep-427 as well known as "tamarack ethernet" under windows. please help me! i desperate and my google research was unsuccessful!
<Jado> nothing is displayed in hda5 nor hda8
<dancemc87> it is this one that makes trouble: http://www.drivers.ru/images/catalog/surecom_ep427.jpg
<ma3x> DeannaT2: there's nothing on that page
<DeannaT2> :-(
<Jado> why can't i access my ubuntu partition with explore2fs ?
<redvamp128> tripps: if that does not work then another suggestion may be -- rename the .mozilla folder - then reinstall firefox using synaptic then copy the profile folder over to the new .mozilla (that is my only other suggestion)
<DeannaT2> ma3x,  on the second link ?
<Slart> Jado: oh.. it's a game.. we're supposed to guess?? fun fun.. let me start... "you have no keyboard"!! was I right?
<spaceBARbarian> blizzle=> i cant get my ubuntu guest to pick up on the host interface, it doesnt get an inet address at all
<ma3x> DeannaT2: sorry i didn't copy paste the url properly
<nickrud> Slart, rflol (not nice though ;)
<ma3x> thanks!
<Slart> Jado: more details will get you better guesses
<blizzle> spaceBARbarian,  dhcp enabled on your router?
<spaceBARbarian> blizzle=> dont have a router, its a dorm room connection
<Slart> Jado: and not everyone here is as rude as I am.. some of the other people are actually nice
<tuxtox> does any one know the command to list the devices?  I specifically need to know what the wireless device is called.
<Slart> tuxtox: lsusb for usb stuff.. lspci for other stuff
<blizzle> spaceBARbarian, try pump from the terminal. You may have to install it.
<Slart> tuxtox: lshw will give you a long long long list
<Myrtti> Slart: here's a thought: if you have nothing fruitful to say, don't say anything. That's what I do.
<blizzle> tuxtox, lspci
<tuxtox> slart is there a modifier to cut it down?
<Myrtti> tuxtox: sudo lshw -c network
<Carstairs> to whomever helped me just before thankyou it worked a treat. Now I need to get ATI drivers installed and working
<sergei1987> Hi.. anyone know, does ubuntu 8.04.2 support ATI Radeon 2100 ? Because when tried to run LiveCD, gdm fail to start.
<Slart> tuxtox: I usually use "lshw | grep -i network" .. change "network" for whatever you want to search for
<Slart> Myrtti: point taken. Will do.
<entrooo> Anybody know how I can close an error window that doesn't close when I hit ok?
<sergei1987> ubuntu 8.10 run well.. excepeting driver problem with this viddeo adapter
<sergei1987> :\
<DeannaT2> entrooo, what kind of  windows? java?
<lbracher_> hi there! I would like to execute a script when a certain file is created. how can I do this?
<DeannaT2> entrooo,  you can look which process is running and then kill them
<entrooo> Deaanat2, how do I check that?
<alex-weej> lbracher_: you need a long-running program to monitor the file
<Slart> lbracher_: a small script that checks if the file exists.. run it from crontab.. it might be up to a minute before it "finds" the file by doing that though
<entrooo> DeannaT2, how do I check my processes?
<DeannaT2> entroo, this is called "systemüberwachung"  system-control?
<DeannaT2> dont know the right verb
<lbracher_> Slart: a friend told me now about a daemon called fam - file alteration monitor
<nickrud> lbracher_, you might want to look into inotify-tools ; it monitors for filesystem changes
<blizzle> DeannaT2, Possibly control-centre, or settings.
<lbracher_> its new! :)
<Carstairs> system monitor?
<BigMike> whats wachung?
<adaptr> lbracher_: that;s very, very old - use inotify or dnotify
<BigMike> system over sometghing?
<lbracher_> inotify
<lbracher_> ok!
<lbracher_> thanks! :)
<Carstairs> system over view
<entrooo> Thx DeannaT2, figured it out :D
<Slart> lbracher_: I just googled fam and it sounds very nice.. much better than trying to read the file every minute
<BigMike> is there an interface show command in linux?
<lbracher_> Slart: yes
<scientes> can i get rid of the ubuntu logos in synaptic?
<lbracher_> ill try this and inotify
<scientes> its a comletely useless metric cause it include non-free software
<lbracher_> bbl
<The_Rebel> how do i check the number of threads that are running?
<scientes> nvm i figured it out
<klenz87> hey i just installed ubuntu 8.10 did updates and enabled my restricted drivers but my resolution is really low and i cant seem to fix it can anyone help?
<DeannaT2> system >> systemcontrol= (Systemverwaltung) >> systemüberwachung entrooo,  überwachung = control
<_spaceBARbarian> blizzle=> pump says operation failed
<scientes> klenz87, did your resolution work before you installed restricted drivers?
<_spaceBARbarian> blizzle=> i dont think my rooter is going to assign it an IP, is there any other way to do this ?
<klenz87>  scientes: it was better before
<ezerhoden> klenz87: did you restart X?
<klenz87> yes i did
<blizzle> _spaceBARbarian, You might want to look at /etc/samba/smb.conf and manually configure an ip.
<klenz87>  scientes: i cant go higher then 640
<klenz87> 640X480
<blizzle> _spaceBARbarian, Or use your environment's network manager to achieve the same.
<klenz87> can i just change this in my xorg Option         "metamodes" "640x480_60 +0+0"
<klenz87> nvsettings also thinks im using a crt monitor but i actually have an lcd
<ucrit> klenz87: how about this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, have u tried it?
<tripps> redvamp128, uninstalled gxine which did the trick
<klenz87> ucrit: no i have not
<ucrit> klenz87: try to run that command from terminal
<klenz87> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<klenz87>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090223192447
<klenz87> that was the out put
<scientes> can i get rid of the Canonical does not provide updates for foo. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community. crap?
<tripps> my settings on audacious (eq preset, etc.) also seems to have been lost in the upgrade to ibex . .
<oh_noes> Whats the difference between these two sources.list lines?  ie. what does "debian-installer" mean or do?
<ucrit> klenz87: now, restart your X server, let me know what is happen
<oh_noes> deb http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu hardy main main/debian-installer restricted universe multiverse
<oh_noes> deb http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<lifestream> Hey I had usernameA on /home, and I installed a new version of Ubuntu with the usernameB. I THEN added a usernameA so I could use my old folder, but it says the user does not have permissions on the folder?
<klenz87> now its at 800x600
<klenz87> not much better
<klenz87> but im still not able to change it to 1024
<klenz87> it disabled my driver as well
<klenz87> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<scientes> why is linux-server in restricted?
<klenz87> that my gpu
<Guest19108> hello, I've associated a "wrong device" with a program on plugin, now it crashes everytime when i plug it in, how can I disassociate it? help please!
<redvamp128> klenz87:  I have that card and I run 8.04 (it had some issues for me on Intrepid) I run the 96 drivers on 8.04
<dancemc87> i have unsupported hardware under ubuntu 8.10 and i would like to know if there is anyone of you having the right driver for me: surecom ethernet pcmcia card ep-427 as well known as "tamarack ethernet" under windows. please help!
<klenz87> redvamp can u send me a copy of ur xorg?
<klenz87> cuz thats how i got it working in ibex used the same xorg file from 8.04
<redvamp128> hold on
<JonathanEllis> I need to install Ubuntu on a laptop whose cd drive no longer works. It will work with a USB cd drive but it cant boot from it. Is there any reason why I cant remove the hard disk, put it in my desktop machine and then install Ubuntu before putting it back in my laptop? I looked at a network install but I lack the expertise to set up a server to install from
<redvamp128> klenz87:  now you do have the nvidia-glx-96 drivers right?
<klenz87> redvamp128: yes i do
<dronix> After pressing ctrl+alt+F7 ubuntu won't go back to the x windows session. Any suggestions?
<nDuff> Are Jaunty's mono packages likely to backport to Ibex cleanly?
<nDuff> (better yet, are such backported packages already available anywhere?)
<tuxtox> Does anyone know where to get a .inf (driver) file for a wireless Broadcom 4312 ?
<redvamp128> klenz87:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1345377
<klenz87> redvamp thanx
<redvamp128> I have mine set for 1024x768 and also have the fix for compiz (tittlebars)
<tacomuncher> anyone mind helping me compile a source code into a pkg (or whatever its is***Rather new to linux)
<zcat[1]> !b-e | tacomuncher
<ubottu> tacomuncher: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nickrud> tacomuncher, isn't the software available from the repos? (that is, what's the software)
<tacomuncher> the software is NVClock from nvida...all they had is the source code
<JonathanEllis> tacomuncher: You may need to add an additional repository and then maybe you wont need to compile the software at all
<nickrud> tacomuncher, then see what zcat[1] said, it should set you up
<giaco> hello
<nickrud> tacomuncher, hm, revise that: it's in the repos;   apt-cache search nvclock
<heatmzzr> i dloaded ekiga3.0.2 ... how do I extract it so everything goes where it supposed to??? thanks
<tacomuncher> it comes with a read me...but im stuck at the first step where it says do "./autogen.sh
<tacomuncher> ok
<tacomuncher> not sure what that ment !b-e | tacomuncher
<nickrud> tacomuncher, read my last: it's in the repos, no need to compile.
<giaco> I've found a strange file inside my folder and I don't know what it is and where it's coming from, and it's quite big: 1.4gb. I would like to ask you the fastest say to find out what it is
<giaco> I've already tried to open in in vlc
<thiebaude> tacomuncher: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<tacomuncher> ahh..ok...so what do i need to do...just visit the site and dl it...sorry again im new to the linux lingo
<nickrud> giaco,   file <file> will tell you some stuff
<heatmzzr> i dloaded ekiga3.0.2 ... how do I extract it so everything goes where it supposed to??? thanks
<JonathanEllis> !install software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacomuncher> awesome thx
<JonathanEllis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<giaco> nickrud, it says UTF-8 Unicode English text, with very long lines
<JonathanEllis> !installing software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JonathanEllis> !installing
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<thiebaude> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nickrud> giaco, try opening it with   less   <file>   then
<rww> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tacomuncher> well that was easy
<tacomuncher> thx thiebaude
<JonathanEllis> !software|tacomuncher
<ubottu> tacomuncher: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nickrud> tacomuncher, 95% of what you may ever want is in repos, search there first when you see something you like on the net
<thiebaude> yw, you'll find that the terminal isn't hard to figure out
<syockit> I always search whatever's on the repo on the net first.
<giaco> nickrud, I'm reading it, it seems a kind of backup file
<giaco> but I don't know who generated it
<giaco> it's like a huge ctags tag list
<nickrud> giaco, head or tail, usually that's where you find generator info (if it's available)
<giaco> nickrud, no informations, i'm deleting it
<tacomuncher> so...i installed it...did a terminal start...just typed"nvclock"...and it pops up a list of commands...is there a gui version i can launch...if anyone knows this software
<nickrud> tacomuncher, install nvclock-gtk   or nvclock-qt   ;   apt-cache search nvclock would have listed those
<nickrud> tacomuncher, gtk for ubuntu, qt for kubuntu
<klenz87> well that idea didnt work
<caimlas> anyone here have a wpc54gs 11g pcmcia card working in ubuntu 8.10? can't seem to figure out why this card isn't detecting by kernel, or even which driver I'm supposed to use (ndis? so google suggests. is there supposed to be one in the kernel at all?): lspcmcia shows "CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information", lspci (as well as iwth -vv) shows nothing pertaining to the card, and dmesg only shows two lines (one for insert, one for
<caimlas> removal - no ID info) for the card.
<redvamp128> klenz87:  when you are changing the settings- are you using  'sudo nvidia-settings'?
<WebcamWonder> caimlas: ndiswrapper would be the thing you are talking about
<WebcamWonder> !ndiswrapper | caimlas
<ubottu> caimlas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meoblast001> if anyone has Inspircd (which no one probably does), what do i do to <bind address="*" port="6667" type="clients">  to let clients connect?
<axisys> i tried to reinstall ubuntu on same disk (250gb) .. except this time i get grub error 18.. should I just grub-install /dev/sda and reinstall ubuntu or there is a quicker fix?
<klenz87> redvamp128: yes i am
<geotsai> is there a recreational channel for ubuntu users on irc?
<meoblast001> !inspircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inspircd
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | geotsai
<ubottu> geotsai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<klenz87> redvamp128: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970237
<meoblast001> geotsai: #ubuntu-offtopic is fun..... go there nao :P
<geotsai> thanks everyone
<miik> help, i cant play MIDI files .mid in ubuntu?
<miik> why
<miik> ubuntu sycks
<heatmzzr> nube needs help, I just dloaded ekiga 3.0... What is the command to extract it so that things go where they are supposed to?????
<miik> plz i need play midi music file
<bohemian_> anyone used userful multiplier in fx5500? I can't make the 2nd display work properly.
<WebcamWonder> heatmzzr: Ekiga comes pre-insatlled with ubuntu, you shouldn't need to download it
<rww> !midi | miik
<ubottu> miik: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bohemian_> i am using ubuntu 8.10
<bohemian_> anyone?
<aminpunya> i am using ubuntu 8.10.too..
<bohemian_> anyone used userful multiplier in fx5500? I can't make the 2nd display work properly.
<ARCKEDA> bohemian_:
<ARCKEDA> Do not repeat.
<rww> WebcamWonder: Intrepid has Ekiga 2, not 3, hence (I assume) him downloading.
<ARCKEDA> I have never heard of it.
<bohemian_> trying to make it work in ubuntu 8.10
<Myst__> <heatmzzr> i believe you can apt-get insall ekiga
<M1DLG> anyone know how i install quake3 using the loki cd (setup.sh)
<bohemian_> ARCKEDA: but have you tried multiseat in ubuntu?
<ARCKEDA> bohemian_:
<ARCKEDA> I have not.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<bohemian_> hi ActionParsnip1
<_VIM_> so quiet tonight
<ActionParsnip1> bohemian_: clean install takes too long :(
<robbmunson> ActionParsnip1, linux takes patience :)
<bohemian_> hmmm...
<ActionParsnip1> robbmunson: oh i know, gentoo takes more though
<M1DLG> how do i install an app with a setup.sh file??
<ActionParsnip1> robbmunson: than this ubuntu
<jrib> M1DLG: you avoid it.  What are you installing?
<bohemian_> _VIM_: any idea on multiseat
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: chmod +x setup.sh; ./setup.sh
<badfish69> how would i go about making an original font?
<bohemian_> anyone guys?
<M1DLG> =quake3
<Kleinheiko>  /join #philosophy
<_VIM_> no sorry bohemian_
<ActionParsnip1> bohemian_: ive seen some guides, looks pretty fun
<Crooper> i'm having problems with virtual hosting in 8.04... i can see my web site from local lan but not on Internet. I can however logg onto the server thru ftp and ssh using namebased hosting. how do i make my site visible to the web?
<_VIM_> Crooper: is port 80 open in the router (if you have one)
<M1DLG> i have had more luke using the win version of quake3 in wine than the official linux version
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip1: i've seen and tried some too, but no luck :(
<ActionParsnip1> Crooper: did you setup port forwarding / virtual server on your router?
<M1DLG> *luck
<Crooper> yes _VIM_
<_VIM_> Crooper: does your ISP block such ports?
<Crooper> ftp and ssh are accessable from the web just not http
<_VIM_> that means nothing
<zcat[1]> I'd guess your ISP blocks port 80. many do
<bancek> i have a problem with raid, i have hp proliant server, and when i install ubuntu server, i can see disk and install, but at booting it says that /dev/mapper/ddf1_raid3 is missing
<Crooper> ok thnx... i'll check
<_VIM_> they may allow port 22/23 but not 80
<_VIM_> Crooper:
<Myst__> Anyone have any ideo when i add this line sudo iptables -A INPUT -j DROP when i use sudo iptables -L -v it takes a long time to see the list? without that line it is lightning quick, also all the rules work...
<_VIM_> google "Shields UP"
<_VIM_> and run a test
<Crooper> ok
<zcat[1]> surprised they'd allow 21 though...
<BigMike> grc.com
<ActionParsnip1> Crooper: use port 81 instead
<_VIM_> you can do that too
<BigMike> :)
<bancek> can anyone help me about my raid problem?
<zcat[1]> http://my-isp-is-lame.org:81/
<ActionParsnip1> hahhaa
<bancek> it looks like kernel doesn't load my raid 1 disks
<ActionParsnip1> bancek: ask away, the room will reply
<_VIM_> I believe dyndns.org has a port redirect for a small fee
<WebcamWonder> zcat[1]: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at my-isp-is-lame.org:81. :(
<theturtlemoves> Hey, I've got a slight problem with my Ubuntu install. I have a laptop with a HD3200 adapter, and I'm trying to set it up so that I can connect the second output to a monitor. If I use aticonfig I get it in dual-head mode, and it works fine till I disconnect the monitor. Then if I reboot, X won't start up unless I reconfigure X.
<bancek>  i have a problem with raid, i have hp proliant server, and when i install ubuntu server, i can see disk and install, but at booting it says that /dev/mapper/ddf1_raid3 is missing
<tuxtox> Does anyone know where to get a .inf (driver) file for a wireless Broadcom 4312 ?
<zcat[1]> WebcamWonder: damn they've started blocking that too?!! ;)
<ActionParsnip1> tuxtox: manufacturers website, netgear / linksys etc
<M1DLG> actionparsnip1 - chmod +x setup.sh; ./setup.sh doesn't work -i get error funtion not found
<MadAGu> tuxtox: look at the wireless cd
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: you need to be in the same folder as the script for it to work
<M1DLG> i am
<tuxtox> actionparsnip1 i am looking for  the integrated wireless card driver.  i think its bcm4312
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: do them individually to see whats going on
<sant82> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: chmod +c setup.sh
<ActionParsnip1> tuxtox: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<M1DLG> no such file of folder - i'm in that directory now
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: if you type ls, do you see the file?
<M1DLG> sorry missed the .sh
<tuxtox> actionparsnip1 nothin
<exodus_ms> tuxtox, yeah, so go to the manufactures web site and see if there are drivers available for download or copy it from the install disc, which as already been suggested
<ActionParsnip1> tuxtox: lspci     and read
<WebcamWonder> tuxtox: try Broadcom, it should be capital for regex, I think :)
<MrGorsky> :j #gentoo
<WebcamWonder> MrGorsky: /, not :
<_VIM_> fail
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: linux wont help you with that, you need to be exact in filename and case
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: you can tab complete to be sure its correct
<MrGorsky> WebcamWonder: Yes yes my bad ;)
<tuxtox> madagu i dont know what wireless cd your talking about.
<redvamp128> tuxtox:  you could try this page for info on that driver- WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy>
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom | tuxtox
<tuxtox> redvamp128 thankyou
<ubottu> tuxtox: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<M1DLG> actionparsnip1 - when i doi the second part i get error 9: function : notfoundx86
<M1DLG> actionparsnip1 - when i doi the second part i get "error 9: function : not found x86"
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: then go find what that means
<bancek> why doesn't ubuntu load raid drivers for my raid 1 array?
<WebcamWonder> !raid | bancek
<exodus_ms> tuxtox, The 'wireless cd' is the cd that came with the wifi card. it has the drivers on it
<ubottu> bancek: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<M1DLG> ?well i am a bit noobish still?
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: best way to learn
<M1DLG> :)
<bancek> what about hardware raid?
<ActionParsnip1> hardware raid is awesome
<ActionParsnip1> software raid is garbage
<ethana2> What's the one screensaver configuration package that doesn't treat the user like an idiot?
<ActionParsnip1> imho
<bonhoffer> i am having trouble booting from usb -- i have lost write access to my root filesystem
<exodus_ms> fake raid :(
<ethana2> I'd like to specify a folder for the Pictures screensaver
<bancek> yup, but ubuntu doesn't load drivers for mine
<ActionParsnip1> ethana2: apt-cache search screen saver
 * ethana2 does that
<_VIM_> directory*
<ActionParsnip1> bancek: add the module for the raid to /etc/modules
<Crooper> _VIM_, sheild's up said all my ports were in stealth?
<_VIM_> Crooper: that would be why its not working then
<Crooper> but the others are in stealth too
<Basspick3r79> #starwards
<ethana2> bleh, conflict between my KOffice and my KDE4
 * ethana2 removes KOffice repo
<_VIM_> Crooper: you're probably going to have to put your website on port 81 then
<_VIM_> then give people the url http://www.whatever.com:81
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is it possible to change permissions on a samba share from windows if the share is hosted on Ubuntu ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> *from within
<M1DLG> actionparsnip1 - found bash ./setup.sh works
<bancek> how do i know which module to add for my raid? is there some generic?
<ActionParsnip1> M1DLG: then the script is written badly
<_VIM_> Iceman_B^Ltop: I would just ssh into the linux box and set the permissions
<ActionParsnip1> glad its working
<ActionParsnip1> )
<_VIM_> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<M1DLG> possibly one of the reasons loki entertainement went down the tube?
<AETE_KRAOUD> ee
<_VIM_> ?
<AETE_KRAOUD> Ubuntuforums is DOWN
<M1DLG> have new error
<_VIM_> again? AETE_KRAOUD?
<AETE_KRAOUD> _VIM_,  : yes
<WebcamWonder> AETE_KRAOUD: Worksforme
<M1DLG> where do installations go? it's after a directory to installl to
<_VIM_> hmmm there's always google cache or waybackmachine
<AETE_KRAOUD> _VIM_, : ok know is fine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> _VIM_: of course, but I want to make sure that there is 0,0 possibility from within windows, so that none of my housemates can break stuff
<ethana2> how do I remove all packages that depend on a given oen?
<ethana2> one**
<kanyukuk> Active Members: 67,736
<AETE_KRAOUD> WebcamWonder, : know it's ok
<kanyukuk> woah holy shit
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: If you remove the depending package, it would ask you to remove all the depending packages as well :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> _VIM_, : it was down only for 1 minute .. thank god :-)
<_VIM_> Iceman_B^Ltop: well in that situation you'll just have to change the pass every week or so
<_VIM_> ok AETE_KRAOUD :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> sorry how can i import a gpg keyring ?
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: it won't let me do any of tha
<ethana2> ..just complains about dependencies over and over again
 * ethana2 removes more repos
<AETE_KRAOUD> do you now any link that has information how to do that ?
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Pastebin it please
 * ethana2 does
<AETE_KRAOUD> how can i add a gpg key ? what's the command ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> also, I'd like to know if the password and user I set via smbpasswd utility needs to match ANY user I have created either in Linux, or any of the usernames from connecting WinXP boxes.
<_VIM_> gpg --import <file>
<_VIM_> i think.
<AETE_KRAOUD> hmmm i will try it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Ive found that WinXP gives you the option to specify a username and pass when you mount the share as a networkd drive
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122123/
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: there it be
<ethana2> oh, I'll show you what it does when I run what it tells me, just a second
<M1DLG> actionparsnip1 - thanks ! I have a nearly completed install
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Do you want to get rid of kde?
<ethana2> I want my package manager to work
<ethana2> I use gnome, so, if removing KDE is what it takes, sure
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: sudo aptitude install -f, should fix the dependencies first
<ethana2> k, I've done that, but let me get you a pastebin of it
<_VIM_> Iceman_B^Ltop: that I don't know for sure, but you could always try keepassx, it's a really nice password manager, very advanced for the price (Free) :)  you can export passwords as databases and stick them on usb sticks and whatnot ...
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im using keepass
<_VIM_> and there's a windows keepass too
<_VIM_> ah
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but thats what what I meant
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122124/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> *not
<ethana2> WebcamWonder:
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Also, what is uninstall? alias to?
<ethana2> sudo apt-get remove, of course
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I meant, when I am configuring my smb.conf file and creating users
<yuri_> Q: I'd like to take a pic from my laptop's webcam from the command line.
<_VIM_> yeah i know Iceman_B^Ltop. Sorry couldn't be of more assistance on that
<_VIM_> keep asking :)
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: General info, use aptitude, it is much better with dependency handling, but let me loot at your pastebin
<ethana2> k
<Iceman_B^Ltop> _VIM_ hehe, no prob
<_VIM_> Doesn't Cheese do that yuri_? Or is that GUI only?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, what does the sudo aptitude install -f command do?
<sant82> have a question, i try to compile camera driver, but i get an error "[!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.", i see that Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11), gcc version: Configurado con: ../src/configure -v --with-pkgversion='Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12' ; ubuntu11 and ubuntu12, how i can downgrade gcc version to compile this driver?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Im getting different solutions with different scores
<yuri_> _VIM_: ill check.. but its prob gui only
<bancek> i can only get my raid working if i type disk-detect and then asks me for my raid
<bancek> how can i put that to boot?
<JonathanEllis> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<WebcamWonder> !info koffice-data-kde4
<ubottu> Package koffice-data-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<_VIM_> Aptitude handles dependencies "better" or so they say... it depends on who you ask JonathanEllis
<ethana2> it's from the kubuntu members ppa
<ethana2> ..a source I've deactivated
<eepberies> do any of you know anything about installing and using LIRC?
<yuri_> _VIM_: gui only
<_VIM_> :/
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Ok, so it seems to be a conflict between files. You could try removing koffice-data-kde4, and re-installting the icons, and see if that works. I don't really know how important koffice-data-kde4 is in terms of depedencies to other packages
 * ethana2 tries
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, anyone here any experience with running transmission from putty? I want to start it, have it download a torrent while I disconnect from putty
<sickdm> i have lighttpd and apache installed (and want to keep them for now) but want only lighttpd to start.  what is the right way to disable apache from starting on boot (or do I just remove rcX.d symlinks?)
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: it won't let me do it, because of dependencies
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Pastebin?
<ethana2> k
<_VIM_> sickdm: apache 2 service can be removed from System > Admin > Services I think it is
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122126/
<sickdm> this is on a server, no GUI access
<sickdm> or X
<yuri_> Iceman_B^Ltop: type in transmission &. set up the web ui in the options first
<_VIM_> Ubuntu forums down again :(
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Turn on the KDE PPA source, and then try all these commands, install -f should bring in some packages from that repo
<ethana2> ah, ok
<AETE_KRAOUD> hmmm
<AETE_KRAOUD> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<AETE_KRAOUD> again
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122128/
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: That is fine, those are GPG errors, which can be fixed later, shouldn't hamper you too much
<AETE_KRAOUD> now ubuntu is up again
<AETE_KRAOUD> haha maybe it is a game LOLLLLLLLLLL :-)
<Tully> http://www.infoslash.net
<WebcamWonder> AETE_KRAOUD: #ubuntuforums :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> WebcamWonder,  : yes yes :-)
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122129/
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: sudo aptitude remove -f, that should remove instead of suggesting to install
<ethana2> ah, ok
<_VIM_> sickdm: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260099  5th post down...
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122130/
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yuri_: how do I set up the web uit first through a cli ?
<oh_noes> with date, how do I get this format "11:31:29,217" ?
<Bodsda> I get this error when trying to watch a streaming video through firefox -- The playback of this movie requires a Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<yuri_> Iceman_B^Ltop: go to the transmission website and get their repos. there is a "transmissioncli" package. also, go to the transmission channel. also, see if you can manually edit the config file in transmission through a text editor
<uoaphys> Hi Guys, I'm in Ubuntu 8.04 and mounting a Crucial Gizmo Jr. (usb flash drive) and it says "invalid mount options" when I insert the usb flash drive?
<uoaphys> can anyone help me?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> alright
<Tully> uoaphys i can
<uoaphys> all I do is plug in the drive and then it pops up and says invalid mount options
<uoaphys> Tully: ; thanks, what should I do first?
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: What the heck kinda deadlock is that... :|... sudo aptitude purge kdebase-runtime kde-icons-oxygen
<Tully> uoaphys, go to http://www.infoslash.net they have already posted a fix for it
<ethana2> two packages include the same file
<ethana2> bad packaging job on the part of one of them
<Myst__> Anyone have any ideo when i add this line sudo iptables -A INPUT -j DROP when i use sudo iptables -L -v it takes a long time to see the list? without that line it is lightning quick, also the rules all seem to work fine...
<ethana2> they should be notified but I'm too lazy
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Well, both include the doxygen theme so it seems
<uoaphys> Tully, you faggot
<uoaphys> goddamnit
<uoaphys> my wife is in here
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122133/
<slide> pft, people on irc dont have wives/girlfriends
<uoaphys> Someone please ban Tully he is posting homosexual pornography
<ethana2> O.O
<uoaphys> and the website takes over your linux desktop
<uoaphys> can't close it
<ethana2> uoaphys: sudo killall firefox
<nDuff> uoaphys, xkill is your friend
<ethana2> or on my machine
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Try removing all the broken packages
<ethana2> 'murder firefox'
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: so is that a 'y'?
<ethana2> or an 'n' or a 'q'?
<_VIM_> uoaphys: i was kinda wondering what he as up to cause he said he can help you so fast, something wasnt right about that
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: y, that should leave with less broken packages
<att0> ever since I updated my system a few days ago, my screen flickers... luckily I made a backup of the whole drive of a clean Ubuntu install. How do I go about removing this install and putting the other one on?
<ethana2> k
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: And you certainly have some wonderful aliases
<dixond> hi all, I have 8.10, and a surprising thing is that i have applications -> accessories -> passwords & encryption keys with trusted keys in there, but they don't show up for contacts in either Thunderbird or Evolution - are these really not integrated?
<uoaphys> So does anyone know whats up with my usb flash drive? it won't mount when I stick it in, says invalid mounting options
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: yes.
<mortuis99> im having trouble setting up my video can anyone help?
<uoaphys> is there a way I can manually mount it and see if it will work?
<dixond> if not, how do I import a .asc file in to Evolution or Thunderbird?
<nDuff> att0, well, one way is to reboot onto the Live CD, and just rsync off the backup onto the target, with a --delete flag set
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: Depends on how you backed up/images your previous hdd
<uoaphys> webcamwonder: well, this is just a blank usb flash drive so if i have to lose the data on it no biggie
<att0> nDuff, I will look into rsync. thanks
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: Oh wait, never mind... I mixed you and att0, sorry
<uoaphys> when I insert the usb flash drive into the usb port it says invalid mount options
<mortuis99> im having trouble setting up my video can anyone help?
<att0> WebcamWonder: it is in a .tar
<TheLorax> how can I install amarok 2?
<_VIM_> Also I'd suggest NoScript, that will prevent most harmful scripts that could take over FireFox uoaphys
<presshere> mortuis99: what kind of problems?
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: Yeah, you can manually mount it, mount /dev/<device_name> /path/to/mount
<tsrk> Where are the user crontabs stored?
<uoaphys> WebcamWonder: ; how do I know the device name for a usb flash drive?
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: And there is a nice option of disabling websites from moving your firefox windows under the advanced config of javascript
<sickdm> eh if you are on Firefox on Ubuntu, you are pretty damn secure on the web
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: sudo fdisk -l, to list all the partitions
<jrib> tsrk: man crontab  and   man 5 crontab
<sickdm> no activex hacks fr you, heh
<_VIM_> yeah WebcamWonder very true
<sickdm> _VIM_: thanks for that util, that's neat
<_VIM_> sickdm: anytime :)
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: And if you want to keep it really really safe, lynx :P
<presshere> uoaphys: search in /dev directory
<mortuis99> presshere the screen isnt full size and i cant change resolution
<sickdm> though doesn't script, i think deleting things is what we'll have to do
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: so now I have removed kde4, and apt is happy again
<presshere> mortuis99: had you insatll the drivers?
<simple> sickdm, anything other then windows is damn secure in comparison
<uoaphys> presshere: ; what does a USB flash drive typically come up as?
<sickdm> simple: haha yeah
<tsrk> jrgp, it doesn't say where the crontabs are actually stored
<_VIM_> sickdm: my other method, if that script didnt work would have been to have you create a cron that when you login, it does sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Awesome! sudo apt-get check, just once to see if nothing is truly borken
<jrib> tsrk: yes it does.  But why do you need to know?
<ethana2> k
<mortuis99> presshere im at a linux club meeting and am trying to help a member
<tsrk> jrib, because I have to read a crontab from a backup
<sickdm> _VIM_: eh np, i'll just delete the symlinks in rc2/rc3,4,5
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: looks good
<_VIM_> ok :)
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Great, now if you could report that bug :P, that would help others I presume :)
<jrib> tsrk: man crontab contains the information at the end of the first paragraph of the description section
<prince_jammys> sickdm: you already tried with update-rc.d ?
<tsrk> jrgp, oh, i see where it is, sorry for missing that
<mortuis99> presshere im not sure what the video card is
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: I'm kinda busy actually
<tsrk> oops
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: I don't suppose you could?
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: Alrighty, no probs
<TheLorax> could somebody tell me how to get amarok 2 on ubuntu 8.04?
<Huufarted> Installation question!  I'm reinstalling Ubuntu over an existing installation.  8.10 overtop of a previous 8.10.  No matter which partitioning option I choose, it wants to resize and change the partitions.  How do I tell it to leave the partitions alone and tell it to use what's already existing?
<sickdm> prince_jammys: update-rc.d seemed like it wanted to take out everything in /etc/rcX.d or init.d about apache
<WebcamWonder> ethana2: I haven't ever used KDE, so I don't even know the PPA guys or what channel they lie around
<tsrk> jrip, oh, i see where it is, sorry for missing that.  i thought all the paths were underlined like the one's i saw
<sickdm> i maybe want to use it one day :)
<presshere> mortuis99: try: sudo apt-get update
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: ah
<ethana2> WebcamWonder: it'll be fixed in Jaunty, I'm sure
<jrib> sorry for that folks :)
<prince_jammys> sickdm: it can also put them back
<sickdm> ah ok
<pascal__> merri ?
<Sal__> anyone have any experience setting up proftpd with mysql ?
<presshere> TheLorax: use synaptic
<pascal__> hey , can somebody help me with  " virtualbox "
<chemicalpipit> hi
<presshere> pascal__: whats the problem?
<chemicalpipit> i need help connecting to 802.1x
<TheLorax> presshere, yeah, thanks. It gives me 1.4
<pascal__> presshere: i want to have a bigger window ^^
<presshere> pascal__: what version do you use?
<uoaphys> when mounting a usb flash drive how do I specify fat32? (says its not a valid option)
<pascal__> virtualbox : 2.1.4
<mortuis99> presshere it is a nvidia GForce 4 MX 4000
<presshere> TheLorax: try to install from official site: google search: amarok 2
<TheLorax> presshere, they have a kubuntu deb.
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: mount -t fat32 /dev/<partition> /path/to/mount
<TheLorax> no ubuntu
<uoaphys> fat32 isn't an option
<Elda> Hurray for people using my name :>
<freesign> hi , anyone using DIA?  I have problem with copy and pasting text from gedit
<uoaphys> is vfat the right way?
<presshere> mortuis99: automatic hardware drivers didnt work?
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: It should pick up fat automatically, but wait
<Huufarted> uoaphys, fat32/fat16 = vfat
<kinja-sheep> How do I upgrade from Ubuntu to Jaunty Alpha4?  The sub-notebook doesn't have working Wifi but the documentary said Jaunty kernel --> confirmed working wifi.
<kantxx> anyone know why X freezes all but mouse when going to the desktop on boot?
<presshere> pascal__: install guest aditions
<_VIM_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, what is your wireless chipset?
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: I don't know.  I have Aspire One.
<douglasrsl> what is the portuguese channel for ubuntu, anybody know?!
<Elda> Meh sorry to bother, but what is the command to blacklist the system beep if you backspace or have a stuck key? :>
<Huufarted> stand by, kinja-sheep.  i have something for you, then.
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: Okay.  Thank you. :)
<mortuis99> presshere trying a sudo apt-get update
<pascal__> i'll try it thx : )
<dudus> douglasrsl: #ubuntu-br
<kinja-sheep> Elda: Try sudo rmmod pcspkr (unconfirmed).
<WebcamWonder> Elda: You can remove the module that provides the system beep facility, pc-spkr IIRC
<tacomuncher> anyone have any good tips for getting flash to install on 64-bit ubuntu
<kantxx> anyone?
<WebcamWonder> !flash64 | tacomuncher
<ubottu> tacomuncher: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<dipsett> hey guys. can someone plz help me opy my ubuntu kernel configs to arch
<uoaphys> what the heck guys
<presshere> mortuis99: it is a new installed OS? wich version?
<uoaphys> i mounted /dev/sdc1 as a vfat filesystem into /mount/ufd manually at command line. And it seems to work. But when I insert the UFD into my usb port ubuntu detects it and attempts to mount it but fails with "invalid mount options" what gives? Can anyone help me track this down so I can get the Usb flash drive to work properly when inserting it?
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: By USB flash drive, I suppose you mean a card, with a card reader on your pc?
<dustin87> Hello I have a question
<dipsett> anyone?
<_VIM_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dustin87> I installed ubunto and am on it... i don't like it so when I went to re-install windows XP it said that my file format had to be in NTFS I had to change it to get ubunto to install... so how do I switch it back someone please help me.
<dipsett> hey guys. can someone plz help me opy my ubuntu kernel configs to arch
<dustin87> can someone please help me?
<WebcamWonder> dustin87: If you want to completely get rid of everything, you could just repartition from the XP installer, and remove all partitions, and reformat
<Sal__> heh im trying to link a directory to my home directory, but when i login via ftp it just acts as a file
<Sal__> it wont let me view the directory itself, anyone know why?
<WebcamWonder> dipsett: This is a channel for Ubuntu support, not Arch :)
<presshere> dustin87: you want to reinstall windows without ubuntu?
<dustin87> It will not let me do anything because it is not in NTFS format
<Sal__> in other words ln -s /var/www /home/sal/www
<dustin87> yeah
<nickrud> dustin87, the simplest way is to boot the live cd, and use it to delete the ubuntu partition. Then xp will use the free space
<Sal__> if i try to goto www via ftp
<Sal__> it wont let me view the directory
<Sal__> anyone know a way around this?
<FloodBot1> Sal__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<assmonger> hi guys. is it possible to make an alias for the root user than i can ssh into computers with, while disabling root login in sshd_config?
<uoaphys> WebcamWonder: ; no I mean like a jump drive
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, what you need are the ath5k drivers.
<dustin87> it will not let me because it says it is not in NTFS format that is what I am trying to fix.  And I am trying to install Vista
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, I am getting you the link now
<uoaphys> just a USB memory stick
<_VIM_> Sal__: try to keep that all on one line buddy :)
<uoaphys> not a SD card and card reader
<Sal__> sorry VIM, you have any idea?
<Bodsda> I get this error when trying to watch a streaming video through firefox -- The playback of this movie requires a Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<nickrud> dustin87, trust me, just delete the ubuntu partition.
<jrib> assmonger: why don't you just use your user that has sudo privileges?
<dustin87> isn't there a program I can put on a USB stick to format it and make it NTFS?
<WebcamWonder> uoaphys: That should be simple, stick the memory kehy into your USB, even if Ubuntu complains, hit ok, open up terminal, mount it manually
<presshere> dustin87: boot from Windows CD and format partition as NTFS
<dipsett> webcamwonder: well technically it is ubuntu related so i thought someone could help me out here, but appantly this channel is filled with a bunch of arrogan people like you who are unwilling to help
<assmonger> jrib: well im trying to write some remote management stuff for our servers
<nickrud> dustin87, well, trust me is a bit much :) but you don't need to make it ntfs, just make it nothing, blank free disk space
<uoaphys> WebcamWonder: ok I did this, now when I try to drag and drop files it says permissions denied
<assmonger> jrib: i guess i could NOPASSWD a user
<dustin87> no for real nick it doesn't work when I try.  I think it is because I have vista.  The format buttun is grayed out or I wouldn't be here
<dustin87> I promise
<uoaphys> WebcamWonder: I created a folder called /media/ufd and manually mounted it there in terminal using sudo
<_VIM_> Sal__: hmm no idea, I would think it would be a symlink but I'd have to research that one
<uoaphys> but when I try to drag and drop files in permissions are denied for writing
<WebcamWonder> dipsett: It is not arrogance if the question you are asking is not related to the topic, nor the channel. No one over here uses Arch (suppositively), and you can't expect someone to help you here if they don't use it/have used it
<jose> hola muchachos como estan esta noche espero bien aqui difrutando de ubuntu
<_VIM_> !es | jose
<uoaphys> so i sudo chmod 777 the folder still didn't work
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WebcamWonder> !volunteer | dipsett
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer
<meoblast001> anyone here use inspircd?
<uoaphys> so i sudo copied files there at command line and it worked
<M1DLG> vista - a good reason to slit one wrists.
<uoaphys> but I can't drag and drop files to it
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne (Under Wireless Modules?)
<uoaphys> so can you help me get the permissions fixed on this usb flash drive that I had to manually mount?
<nickrud> dustin87, I have vista, and have gone through this. Use the Live CD, run  gparted   from there, and delete the partition that ubuntu is on. Vista will find the blank space
<tuxtox> Hi!  I have installed the "netathw" driver through ndiswrapper.  it says the hardware is present but i still dont see any wireless.  I know that there is a network, and I just had it working until the reinstall this morning.  whats next?
<_VIM_> WebcamWonder: don't let him get to you, what he said is not true anyways :)
<assmonger> jrib: but do you know if there's any way to just make an alias for the user?
<jrib> assmonger: no, I don't know
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, that's the one.  I use the wireless a lot streaming HD videos and if that's not considered heavy traffic, then I don't know what is
<tuxtox> btw every time i install a new driver the ndiswrapper hangs.
<dustin87> gparted?
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: hmm, thanks :)
<dustin87> is that a command?
<assmonger> jrib: k thx
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, I am getting you the good link for the download now.
<dustin87> or can I add a NTFS partition from here? and leave ubuntu?
<nickrud> dustin87, yes, run   gksu gparted
<_VIM_> WebcamWonder: and I think it's !attitude :)
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: I tried this before. It didn't work.  And it happens to mess up the wired networking too.  I have to resort back to linux-general-driver-9 (the older one). I don't know how I can go back to 11.  I purged it and reinstall it but it's still same.
<presshere> dustin87: yes, you can, use live CD, format Ubuntu partition with fdisk
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, the one you're talking about isn't the link that I'm finding
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: Ah, nice. Usually, I take a blink chance at the factoids, and they work out pretty well :d
<_VIM_> hehe
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep, give me a few and try this, but let me get this link.
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: Okay.
<dustin87> fdisk?
<dustin87> from DOS or ubuntu?
<dustin87> or the Windows CD?
<presshere> dustin87: Ubuntu
<dustin87> ok how do I get to fdisk from ubuntu to make a NTFS file system or a new partition?
<tuxtox> Hi!  I have installed the "netathw" driver through ndiswrapper.  it says the hardware is present but i still dont see any wireless.  I know that there is a network, and I just had it working until the reinstall this morning.  whats next?  also everytime i install a new driver through ndiswrapper it will hang, and I have to force quit it.  and when i open it again the driver is there.
<WebcamWonder> dustin87: Do you have the LiveCD lying around?
<dustin87> are u talking about the Windows CD or ubunu?
<dustin87> can I run it from here?
<WebcamWonder> dustin87: Ubuntu LiveCD
<dustin87> Yeah I have it here
<uoaphys> Hi, I had to manually mount my USB flash drive into /Media/ufd and now permissions are messed up so I have to sudo every time I want to copy files to it. How do I get my regular user to be able to drag and drop files to this mount point?
<WebcamWonder> dustin87: Put that in, boot from LiveCD, from there you can use gparted to pretty much do anything you want with your partitions
<dustin87> ok what format do I use that way it will install Vista cuz when I try it says it has to be NTFS and won't let me go further installing vista
<dustin87> or let me format
<dustin87> from vista cd
<mrwes> uoaphys, who owns the mount point?
<Mike94287> I just got rid of Windows on my computer and now I'm running Ubuntu. I want to run Ubuntu on my other computer as well, however I want to be able to login to the same user account on each computer. How would I go about doing that?
<kinja-sheep> mrwes: The chance is that it's root. :)
<WebcamWonder> dustin87: You can erase your entire partition/resize if you want from liveCD
<mrwes> kinja-sheep, nod
<presshere> dustin87: fotgot about vista, first you need to uninstal ubuntu
<dustin87> ok but what file system do I use because it doesn't have NTFS from the Ubuntu cd
<uoaphys> mrwes: root
<uoaphys> i chmod it to 777 thought
<mrwes> uoaphys, from a terminal type sudo chown YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /Media/ufd
<presshere> dustin87: there is NTFS too
<dustin87> ntfs is not on options
<mrwes> uoaphys, you need to change the owership too
<uoaphys> mrwes:  thanks
<WebcamWonder> dustin87: Just boot up from the LiveCD and use gparted
<uoaphys> mrwes: can you help me figure out why ubuntu won't mount it automatically and is throwing this error? have you ever heard of this on a usb flash disk?
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | dustin87
<ubottu> dustin87: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dustin87> r u talking about ntfs being on ubuntu live cd
<geeksquad> how do you view the folder on a site whith html pages
<presshere> dustin87: what tool are you using to format?
<dustin87> i don't know how to get to fdisk
<dustin87> just plz tell me what to do and i will write it down
<mrwes> uoaphys, nope, I plug mine in and they mount
<presshere> dustin87: use bash, comand line
<tuxtox> Hi!  I have installed the "netathw" driver through ndiswrapper.  it says the hardware is present but i still dont see any wireless.  I know that there is a network, and I just had it working until the reinstall this morning.  whats next?  also everytime i install a new driver through ndiswrapper it will hang, and I have to force quit it.  and when i open it again the driver is there.
<dustin87> so i just get to bash and type is fdisk
<dustin87> how do i get to bash?
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep: check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964836
<dustin87> or fdisk
<gotgnu> Hi can you overclock the cpu in ubuntu ???
<dixond> well, now I understand why email encryption isn't ubiquitous.
<presshere> ustin87: Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal
<sant82> have a question, i try to compile camera driver, but i get an error "[!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.", i see that Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11), gcc version: Configurado con: ../src/configure -v --with-pkgversion='Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12' ; ubuntu11 and ubuntu12, how i can downgrade gcc version to compile this driver?
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep: Download the ath5k drivers and follow that 4-line install procedure.  Once you restart your PC afterwards (can probably just log out/in, but I'd reboot) you should have your wireless up and running
<dixond> I'm no dummy to encryption but even I can't figure it out for any of Kmail, Thunderbird, or Evolution. Awesome.
<dustin87> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<gotgnu> I have a friend that is a big overclocking geek and would switch to linux if he could overclock stuff like the cpu .
<dustin87> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<dustin87>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<dustin87>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<dustin87>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<FloodBot1> dustin87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dustin87> that is what it tells me
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: Okay.  I'll try it.  I'll let you know. :)
<dustin87> sorry
<dustin87> i have no idea what that says
<Huufarted> kinja-sheep: I have the same wireless chipset and it ran like a charm for me
<tritium> gotgnu: overclocking is not OS-dependent
<presshere> dustin87: please read the man pages, just write: man fdisk
<geeksquad> means you were banned by floodbot and unbanned really fast
<dustin87> which one is my hard drive?
<geeksquad> ow old is your computer
<gotgnu> tritium: what but how would you do it in ubuntu
<Joker_-_> anyone knows whats the default length of live-tv buffer in mythv (mythbuntu)?
<tritium> gotgnu: you don't set it up in the OS at all.  You'd set it up in the BIOS.
<Joker_-_> as in: how much time do I have if I pause the live-tv to still be able to watch my show?
<gotgnu> tritium: do you need to install a different bois ?
<Joker_-_> is there any buffer length or does it records till the drive is full or something?
<Zadkiel> Ok, hopefully ubuntu wont freeze on me... Again.
<Izinucs> gotgnu: your bios is your bios.. if you have one that allows overclocking then great.. if it doesn't then you'll have to buy a new motherboard that is designed for overclocking
<johnfinch> I'm trying to get Audacity to run on Intrepid, I've been having a lot of problems with it freezing when I try to hit record - I am considering running it through WINE but I'm not familiar with it. Will it take a lot of RAM to run WINE and Audacity?
<tritium> gotgnu: no, but depending on your motherboard's BIOS, you may or may not be able to
<Zadkiel> anyone konw if the nvidia drivers have issues causing a lock up?
<gotgnu> tritium: cool thanks for the info
<Mike94287> I just got rid of Windows on my computer and now I'm running Ubuntu. I want to run Ubuntu on my other computer as well, however I want to be able to login to the same user account on each computer. How would I go about doing that?
<tritium> gotgnu: no problem.
<gotgnu> Zadkiel: yeah mine dose
<_VIM_> !yay | Mike94287
<ubottu> Mike94287: Glad you made it! :-)
<gotgnu> when little windows pop up it locks up
<Zadkiel> gotgnu: have any luck fixing the problem? maybe I should revert to older drivers
<Izinucs> Zadkiel: no lockup issues with nvidia drivers but certainly really SLOW performance with some of them on chipsets that shouldn't be slow.. what have  you got?
<gotgnu> Zadkiel: I only have the problem with opengl on so i just use ubuntu without the special effects
<Zadkiel> gotgnu: Ill keep that in mind if I crash again.  Ill turn the effects off.  Thnx
<meoblast001> anyone here use inspircd?
<chinguy> hi goof morning
<Levandia> Hello. Thunderbird says that it cannot open while its process is already opened but I closed all instances of Thunderbird and it still won't open. Any suggestions?
<sant82> have a question, i try to compile camera driver, but i get an error "[!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.", i see that Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11), gcc version: Configurado con: ../src/configure -v --with-pkgversion='Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12' ; ubuntu11 and ubuntu12, how i can downgrade gcc version to compile this driver?, i can't got with synaptic, not appears..
<glenrock> Levandia: from a terminal run:   ps -ef|grep thund
<chinguy> I think the net is very worse
<glenrock> glenrock: any results
<Izinucs> Levandia: check system monitor for a running thunderbird process or go to terminal and type "top" to see the same.
<glenrock> Levandia: any results?
<Mike94287> Can someone please help me? I just got rid of Windows on my computer and now I'm running Ubuntu only. I want to run Ubuntu on my other computer as well, however I want to be able to login to the same user account on each computer. How would I go about doing that?
<Levandia> glenrock: none.
<Levandia> Izinucs: none.
<glenrock> uh oh
<Levandia> I'm telling you, the process is not open.
<tuxtox> Ok, I have a  "Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)"  and i installed netathw driver through ndiswrapper.  ndiswrapper says the hardware is present, but I still dont have a wireless option.  what do i do?
<Levandia> glenrock: that sounds bad.
<glenrock> Levandia: i don't know a fix for that.  if it were my box, id probably mv .mozilla-thunderbird mozilla-thunderbird.old and then reconfigure thunderbird, but someone might have a better idea
<Izinucs> tuxtox: depending on which atheros.. you could uninstall what you installed and install the ubuntu restricted extras which has several atheros drivers ..
<Levandia> glenrock: perhaps I should ask on Mozilla's IRC.
<tuxtox> lzinucs what is the terminal command for that?
<glenrock> Levandia: yep, might find some help there
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Mike94287: are the machines networked ?
<kinja-sheep> Mike94287: Just make a user account?  If you're talking about sync-ing everything.  That's not likely.  However, you should use Unison as to sync the said folders.  However.  Everything in ~/ (your profile directory) is full of configuration/preferences.
<Levandia> glenrock: thanks. :)
<Mike94287> Iceman_B^Ltop: Yes
<seen_> Levandia, thunderbird probably left a some *.lock file.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Mike94287: go with what kinja-sheep said
<Levandia> seen_: what do you suggest to do?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> also, on that topic, there is no substitute for something like a active directory and roaming profiles ?
<krak> q
<krak> q
<seen_> Find it, and delete it. it probably located somewhere in ~/.mozilla or ~/.thunderbird or similar directory
<krak> quit
<presshere> Levandia: it is the first time you use Thunderbird?
<Levandia> No, presshere.
<presshere> Levandia: search in procceses list if there is any Thunderbirds jobs
<kinja-sheep> Iceman_B^Ltop: Not that I know of.  I'm not hardcore linux user. :)
<mnop_neal> greetings.  I seems to have painted myself into a corner.  Installed 8.10 64 bit on a new HP pavilion notebook and it boots but no ethernet no wireless.  Various forums articles suggest downloading backports and using earlier driver.  However, I cannot use apt-get cause I ain't got no network.   I do have my primary linux box, which is Fedora Core 10.   Suggestions.
<Thomas> hi
<Levandia> presshere: no, again.
<Levandia> There aren't any.
<presshere> Levandia: hm...try to reboot the system...
<Levandia> presshere: did so.
<Levandia> This problem has been around for a while.
<Mike94287> kinja-sheep: And that would work for multiple user accounts correct, like if my sister also had a user account that she would like to access through either computer?
<Levandia> So nobody has any advice?
<presshere> Levandia: it is very strange, maybe an reinstalation may help to resolve
<kinja-sheep> Mike94287: Not exactly. You'll have to install unison-gtk and sync the files/folder.  At prompt, it'll display the list of files/folders that will be sync between two machines at a time. You'll have to play with Unison to see what I mean by that.
<kinja-sheep> Mike94287: Supposed I work on a file.  And I goes to my notebook.  I realized the file isn't updated.  I then run Unison and start syncing everything (new, last modified date, etc).  Then I work with the file.  It's possible that you set it up in session to auto-sync everything at login (rsync, I believe).
<sant82> anyone can help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/122141/
<Mike94287> kinja-sheep: Okay I'll test it out, thanks.
<mikewu> Levandia: this might solve your problem http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<seen_> Levandia, lsof utility might tell whether thunderbird left files open
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: It's not working.  Does the Wifi LED blinks for you?
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: Bbl.
<MTecknology> How do I have a list created in lists.ubuntu.com?
<Levandia> How do I mount a partition on startup?
<x_> Levandia put it in /etc/fstab
<DinkyDogg_> Levandia, put it in your /etc/fstab
<x_> ahahahahah
<DinkyDogg_> jinx
<x_> you owe me a beer
<DinkyDogg_> haha
<presshere> Levandia: add it in /etc/fstab
<DinkyDogg_> late to the party presshere
<redvamp128> Huufarted:  I got a suggestion-- may sound strange-- but try (since one guy said his worked) look in your menu.lst see if there are any other kernels - if you have some other ones then try booting them to see if the wireless works with those. (you can comment out the line hidemenu with a #hidemenu) so that grub will display them.
<x_> ahaha too late
<Levandia> Levandia: put it in /etc/fstab -- oh wait.
<presshere> DinkyDogg_: :)
<qcjn> hi, i d like to know if my rsync command is right PLEASE. So i've put my comprehension , without explaining the flags, in this paste...http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1345466
<x_> i have a question..... i used to use linux quite a bit like 4 years ago and havnt touched it sense.... i did do a bunch of gentoo installes way back when but i'm really rusty.... ok i install ubuntu and updated and it apreas to have install a newer version of the kernel and has kept tha old one their both even in my grub.conf... how to i unistall this old kernel...... simple apt-get uninstall kernel-2. what ever what ever
<vmarcenne> quit
<mnop_neal> SO, to fix my busted ethernet on 8.10 I'm supposed to "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid".  But since my ethernet is busted I can only get pieces on another non-linux box.   Which doesn't have apt-get.   How to located the pieces?
<Izinucs> x_: yes you can do it that way or if you've installed a gui you can open System>Admin>Synaptic and search for it and uninstall from there.
<redvamp128> mnop_neal:  you can try at packages Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>  which will download a .deb file
<mnop_neal> aha. there's a clue.  Thanks.
<x_> Izinucs: will that take it outta my grub.conf to or so i hafta do that my self
<matsmats> Hello. Anyone knows how I can switch from LTS to normal releases from the command line?
<tritium> matsmats: you'd upgrade from your LTS release to the next release that was made
<matsmats> tritium: i'm trying to upgrade heron to ibex but dist-upgrade doesn't seem to know about ibex
<matsmats> theres a checkbox in the GUI which allows normal releases to be installed. How can i switch that on command line style?
<tritium> !upgrade | matsmats
<ubottu> matsmats: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Levandia> In /etc/fstab, is it safe to replace those damned UUID=blahblah to /dev/sdaX?
<Levandia> *with
<presshere> Levandia: feel free to try, if any you can make a copy of fstab
<tritium> Levandia: no
<Levandia> tritium: why not?
<presshere> tritium: i had added a partition without UUID and it works
<Levandia> So....
<UbuTheUbi> my computer is acting up with flash videos plz haelp
<eNons3nse> help guys.  i woke up this morning and my computer was frozen.  i had to do a hard shutdown.  now my browsers keep crashing after browsing for like 5 or 10 minutes.  no matter what browser i'm using.
<aledge> Levandia: just comment out the UUID lines and replace them with the sdx. The important thing is that if you change where each drive is connected, you won't get the expected behavior
<RenatoSilva> I just rm'ed /etc/ppp/chap-secrets, any problem?
<Levandia> aledge: luckily I won't be doing that.
<tritium> Levandia: you can, but use with caution.  I recommend you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<UbuTheUbi> flash videos work fine upon reboot but something gets screwed up going though myspace or whatever then it either stops working or the computer gets buggy
<x_> Izinucs: ok so i got this synaptic.... how to i find it in their?
<aledge> Levandia: iirc /dev/sdx refers to the drive plugged into the xth port, whereas the UUID label refers to an ID on the media.
<Levandia> aledge: absolutely understood.
<Levandia> But it's a pain in the arse to parse.
<aledge> definitely
<RenatoSilva> I just rm'ed /etc/ppp/chap-secrets, any problem?
<UbuTheUbi> why is flash being a boo boo head on my computer? is it some conflict issue? I remember fixing it in 8.04 or something but I forget what i did and it took me liek 2 weeks
<RenatoSilva> Anyone please paste me yours
<UbuTheUbi> i has 8.10
<scootbzh> hi
<UbuTheUbi> like it works for a bit then it will stop working the pause button will show up first and if i click it it will show play but do nothing.. it just loads and sits there
<UbuTheUbi> if i reboot it works fine.. I cant figure out whats triggering the bug cause it seems to just happen at random
<scootbzh> my root account is expired on my hardy servers. I'd like to set them with "never" values (in order to re-activate crons). Do you know how too achieve that ?
<UbuTheUbi> ; ( nobody has haelp
<tritium> scootbzh: the root account is locked by default.  It's not expired.
<crispycream> yeah he's right
<UbuTheUbi> my computer mae be taken over byt virus?
<scootbzh> tritium : actually, my cron.log contains that : User account has expired
<UbuTheUbi> it acting real buggy with firefox 3
<scootbzh> and chage -l root indicates me : Account expires						: jan 02, 1970
<Cyntek> What's a good pc to linux File transfer software to use. Looking for a quick  file copy to ubuntu server from a windows pc.
<tacomuncher> anyone here know anything about nvclock...the guys on the nvclock chan are all afk
<scootbzh> on my Intrepid, chage -l root indicate "never"..
<redvamp128> UbuTheUbi:  I don't think it is a virus- When I ran Ibex I had issues with flash 10 so I uninstalled it and installed the version from hardy-- flash version 9
<UbuTheUbi> let me trie that
<paragonc> where can i find info on forcing ubuntu to connect to a wifi network on startup?
<redvamp128> UbuTheUbi:  You unistall from Synaptic package manger and grab this version Ubuntu -- Details of package flashplugin-nonfree in hardy <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/flashplugin-nonfree>
<tacomuncher> sigh...then can anyone reccommend a good overclocking program for linux...i have a nvida card and amd processor
<mikewu> scootbzh: try sudo chage -E-1 root
<redvamp128> UbuTheUbi:  that fixed me up -- but I had other issues with Intrepid so I put in another drive and installed Hardy.
<tacomuncher> anyone :)
<mikeee> UbuTheUb reinstall firefox
<mankash> I have etheros wifi card. how to configure it
<UbuTheUbi> Uhh im confused about how to install flash 9 thro snaptic
<x_> wats the options for apt-get to search the installed moduals?
<tacomuncher> sigh...then can anyone reccommend a good overclocking program for linux...
<UbuTheUbi> r you saying i haev to switch from intrepid to hard?
<redvamp128> UbuTheUbi:  It won't be listed - you have to grab the deb from here -- Ubuntu -- Details of package flashplugin-nonfree in hardy <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/flashplugin-nonfree>
<mikewu> tacomuncher: I haven't tried it but search for nvclock
<tacomuncher> yeah
<UbuTheUbi> oh
<tacomuncher> thats what ive been trying
<Levandia> UbuTheUbi: that's not what he's saying. :)
<tacomuncher> but it seems whenver i set the clock higher...they reset
<Levandia> Your system will be Intrepid but your flash will be from Hardy.
<redvamp128> UbuTheUbi:  You just use synaptic package manager to uninstall version 10 and grab the version 9 from that link above.
<tacomuncher> im in sudo and all...still gettin no noticeable results
<UbuTheUbi> could i just switch from intrepid to hard?
<tritium> tacomuncher: nvclock is only for overclocking your nVidia GPU, not your CPU
<UbuTheUbi> cause intrepid be messing up more
<tacomuncher> yeah...i want something that does both...owell off to google i spose :)
<UbuTheUbi> POS Vaio bout to be thrown out window of 5th story
<tritium> UbuTheUbi: there is no supported downgrade path
<scootbzh> mikewu : ca marche.. (note que je suis un boulet, c'est écrit dans le man.. je pensais avoir regardé...) merci bien !
<innociv> is there an easy way to ban all the kproxy.com ips?  there isnt' a netblock.. they're just like random
<redvamp128> UbuTheUbi:  No need to do that-- I was just saying that fixed my flash issue but I ran into other issues with it --- so it was not for me-- but just remember after installing the flash 9 you just have to close firefox and resart it.
<redvamp128> !fr | scootbzh
<ubottu> scootbzh: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<UbuTheUbi> ok lemme try
<char00les> is there a way where i can write actionscript in ubuntu? Do i have to use wune
<littledragon> can I get someone to help me with a software install?? (NWN Diamond.. here are the instructions I have: http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=656261&forum=72)
<mrpockets> anyone use AVG in Ubuntu?
<Levandia> mrpockets: I heard it sucks.
<stealth-tty1> mrpockets: there is no point to it
<niyado> im having problems with my flash
<stealth-tty1> mrpockets: linux is virtually immune to viruses, and firewalls arnt to important in linux, either
<mrpockets> well
<mrpockets> i've got FWs
<mrpockets> but no AV
<niyado> i have flash but
<mrpockets> and we had to install it in a lab in Ubuntu
<mrpockets> and i thought it was lame
<FloodBot1> mrpockets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ron_> i know this is  might not be the apropriate channel to ask, but my question is in regards to geubunt..er opengeu i hvae the 8.04 livecd and was wondering how to install it to my computer (i cannot find anywhere in the menus to do this) Sorry first time ever using linux and it took me awhile to find you guys even :)
<niyado> my videos dont play :(
<stealth-tty1> mrpockets: in linux, you dont need AV
<niyado> need some help
<Levandia> majnoon: V8D.
<niyado> can some one help me with my flash problem?
<majnoon> ???
<niyado> even gnash dont work well
<niyado> my videos dont play :(
<niyado> what can i do
<majnoon> Levandia, ???
<Levandia> I remember you from V8D, majnoon.
<DVA5912> Does multisync work with the Dell Axim X5? if not what can i use to synf
<DVA5912> sync*
<niyado> is some command that can tell someone whats happening with my flash player?
<majnoon> still there
<lose_the_grimm> Hey guys, I want to install the cups that comes with intrepid on a dapper box. Can  I do this?
<Levandia> :)
<lambo4jos> can anyone tell me how to setup the python interpreter for eclipse in ubuntu?
<mikeee> I have clam av it works great but there are no virises on it
<lose_the_grimm> cupsys
<F> Russia )
<redvamp128> niyado:  you could try unistalling gnash-- then make sure you have multiverse enabled then flash should then show up in your synpatic package manger.
<niyado> how i make sure that i have multiverse enable?
<redvamp128> niyado:  system- software sources...
<Elda> Okey.... I missed it before as I was in class but what is the thing I black list to kill the system beep?
<megan> can anyone help me out with a hardware hack?
<mrpockets> no
<mrpockets> but out of curiosity, what is it?
<mikewu> Elda: blacklist pcspkr in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<redvamp128> niyado:  if that flash does not want to work for you then you can install the 9 version from here (just make sure to uninstall the 10 using synaptic package manger) Ubuntu -- Details of package flashplugin-nonfree in hardy <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/flashplugin-nonfree>
<Elda> mikewu ty :)
<tritium> Elda: or just disable the console beep in your terminal settings
<mikewu> Elda: and either restart or run sudo rmmod pcspkr in your terminal
<felixsulla> Where do you change the font that shows insdie gedit, which is also the font showing for "file, edit, insert, bookmarks" on konversaion?
<scootbzh> bye
<Levandia> I changed the mount point for a drive and now I can't unchange -- the tab is gone when unmounted.
<Levandia> What do I do?
<megan> mrpockets: why no? i've got wireless at my place, i need to turn it into cable somehow so that i can get a solid connection for my online phone via asterisk
<Elda> meh bbl :>
<tritium> Levandia: I warned you to read up on UUID before you try it.
<mrpockets> megan, cat5?
<niyado> i have the multiverse enable... and have gnash installed
<redvamp128> niyado:  unistall gnash
<megan> mrpockets: not sure, ive been told i can use a linksys wrt52g but im unsure how
<Levandia> tritium: lucky for me, what I did had nothing to do with any of the UUID drives.
<mrpockets> you can
<Daft_Punk> megan, why did he say no? this is not a channel to discuss hacking or illegal activities
<mrpockets> so you've got wireless, just no access to the router 'eh?
<mrpockets> IE, its not YOUR wireless...
<redvamp128> niyado:  uninstall gnash -- because it will conflict with the Adobe version of Flash-
<niyado> how i unistall gnash? tht is what i want to do
<niyado> ooo
<lose_the_grimm> Is there a way I can get the cupsys that comes with Intrepid on Dapper? I need the pdftopdf cups filter.
<niyado> ok lets c thx
<megan> no no its my landlords, it comes with my rent
<Sal__> I'm attempting to link /var/www in /home/sal, and it links fine if i'm cd'ing using ssh, but if i connect via FTP and try to view the directory link, it attempts to download it like a file... Does anyone know if there's anyway around this to get this working?
<niyado> how i uninstall it
<Daft_Punk> megan, to get a wired connection to the router, you have to ask your landlord
<redvamp128> niyado:  system- administration -- synaptic package manger- then installed on the left-- then find the gnash there and right click choose uninstall or remove
<niyado> oh ok
<megan> mrpockets: i'm legally accessing it, hes just a prick so i dont want to bug him
<mrpockets> lol
<mrpockets> k
<Sal__> anyone?
<ubuser> Hello
<megan> Daft_Punk: so i've got to wire it from his place to mine? thats lame, i know there's a better way
<ubuser> I need help installing ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> megan, if his wireless router is providing you the internet and you want a WIRED connection, you must use cat5 or cat6e cabling and wire it from your own router/hub/switch to his wireless router
<luddite> hello all: my internet died whilst trying to get virtualbox (winXP) networking speaking to my 8.10 host.
<tritium> megan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<ubuser> I'm using a notebook and it has the CD rom broken
<littledragon> Anybody able to help me with a software installation?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how can I find ALL instances of a "settings.json" file in my entire filesystem ?
<Daft_Punk> tritium, she said she wanted "wired" so it is more stable for her internet phone connection
<luddite> details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/122161/
<narcarsiss> trying to mount hdd known as hdd1 i try sudo  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdd1 /media/160 tthen i get ntfs-3g-mount: failed to access mountpoint /media/160: No such file or directory
<tritium> Daft_Punk: yeah, looks like that's the reverse of what she wants...
<ubuser> I was wondering if i can make it bootable for a pen drive
<ubuser> Ideas?
<luddite> narcarsiss : you dont have the folder called 160 do you?
<narcarsiss> nope :(
<vauge> ubuser: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<narcarsiss> do i have to sudo mkdir 160?
<Dillizar> when my friends put their usb in my pc, after that they say i have put few trojans for windows? how is this possible? can i be a host of windows trojans ?
<Daft_Punk> Dillizar, no
<luddite> yes create it then su it
<Dillizar> Daft_Punk, so the trojans cant be from my pc
<Daft_Punk> Dillizar, not if you are using linux
<mikewu> Iceman_B^Ltop: try locate "settings.json" if that doesn't work sudo find / -name "settings.json"
<Dillizar> Daft_Punk, but i  am using wine too?
<robbmunson> Dillizar, that would do it....wine would allow them to sneak in.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks mikewu
<Sal__> i'm trying to do "mount --bind /var/www www" but I keep getting: mount: mount point www does not exist
<Dillizar> robbmunson, so i have windows trojans but they cant do anything right
<narcarsiss> luddite Cheers mate new there was a step i missed
<Daft_Punk> robbmunson, yeah but wine is it's own virtual file system its not like you will download trojans to wine if you visit a bad website with firefox...
<Sal__> can anyone guide me here?
<robbmunson> Daft_Punk, also true...
<robbmunson> Dillizar, sticky situation....yes and no.....
<Daft_Punk> Dillizar, i HIGHLY doubt a virus came from your computer... chances are they got it some other way and they chalked it up to coincidence
<Dillizar> but if some one gives me a trojan via usb i can have it
<Daft_Punk> Dillizar, no, linux doesnt have viruses
<Izinucs> Sal__: perhaps if you mkdir /media/www then mount --bind /var/www /media/www it would make a difference.
<Dillizar> Daft_Punk, yes it does :)
<robbmunson> Dillizar, you can "posess" it....but not run it
<Sal__> lzinucs i actually just tried that
<Sal__> and it did mount, but when i do a ls on the directory its empty?
<Sal__> yet ls /var/www clearly shows files
<robbmunson> Dillizar, honestly? ive not seen one in linux in 10 years...but that i believe is beyond the scope of this conversation.
<kinja-sheep> I wonder if it's possible to treat my laptop as a gigantic memory stick if I were to use a USB cable? o.O
<Daft_Punk> Dillizar, having a virus means it is currently active on the system you can still have the base of the virus on your file system but if you dont run it as SUDO which you shouldnt do to most programs ANYWAY u dont have the virus
<luddite> narcarsiss : no probs mate
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does cp overwrite a file if it already exists ?
<Izinucs> Sal__: I"m not really sure what the --bind does.. so I have a hard time commenting on that.. what are you trying to accomplish with it?
<luddite> can someone help me with a networking issue please
<kinja-sheep> Iceman_B^Ltop: Try cp --help
<Dillizar> robbmunson, is there any way i can remove them, by insyalling AVP with wine??
<Daft_Punk> Iceman_B^Ltop, i dont believe so, unless you have the right switch like -R (try the cp man pages) cp --help
<robbmunson> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<narcarsiss> dillizar: the whole reason to go to linux is to escape the spyware and trojans etc... you cant get them and they cant hurt your computer but on a rare cercumstance you can have them on your computer... but they wont do nothing try installing clam antivirus to be sure you are not giving the to your friends.
<kinja-sheep> Iceman_B^Ltop: You should add an alias for cp to cp -i (interactive).
<luddite> Iceman_B^Ltop yes if you are sudo cp -R FILENAME
<kantxx> hey all
<robbmunson> crap, thought it was gonna give you a link other than that.
<kantxx> how can i run an app w/ sudo but without the password?
<tritium> narcarsiss: that's *one* reason to use linux.  There are many more.
<Izinucs> Iceman_B^Ltop: shouldn't without notification unless you're using the "force" switch.
<DVA5912> did dccm move?
<Dillizar> but i have windows viruses and i want to get rid of them
<kantxx> specifically moto4lin
<tritium> Dillizar: I do not believe that you do.
<Daft_Punk> Dillizar, as me and robbmunson already said, you could potentially have a virus, but it would do absolutely nothing to your system, also, wine is a virtual file system, and windows viruses can not harm you at all, and the chances of you xfering that virus to a friend is literally slim to nothing
<Daft_Punk> you 99% do not have a virus
<kinja-sheep> Dillizar: Windows viruses are for Windows.  The only con in Vista is that... it's a Vista. :)
<blizzle> Dillizar, use clamtk. You may need to run as sudo to update your definitions (or use freshclam).
<Izinucs> Dillizar: just reboot and it will go away
<Dillizar> k
<eyvindur> anyone know if theres an apt-get for coolbits?
<Dillizar> thanks dudes :)
<narcarsiss> tritium: that is a good point but that was the whole reason i moved over sereral years ago debian 3.1 if i recall
<RukusX> Hey has the slow write speed to external USB drives been solved? i still only write at usb 1.1 speeds.. well worse. 1.0Mb/sec. any suggestions? this is agonizing
<Izinucs> eyvindur: try ap-cache search coolbit
<robbmunson> Dillizar, sure
<DVA5912> What is the eqivlent of DCCM
<tritium> narcarsiss: it was not my reason, but it is a nice side benefit
<kairijuno> anyone know how to screenshot the expo screen in compiz?
<DVA5912> !dccm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dccm
<Dillizar> kairijuno, you can record a video
<Izinucs> kairijuno: push print screen
<DVA5912> !synce-dccm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synce-dccm
<zelrikriando> kairijuno, you can do a delayed screenshot with gimp
<DVA5912> sudo apt-get install synce-dccm synce-serial librra0-tools   Is that not correct?
<zelrikriando> not sure you can hide gimp though
<kairijuno> it didn't work with just pressing prtsc
<Daft_Punk> tritium, true that, i think the main reason for linux is *free*, great support, open source, more stable out of box
<littledragon> Anyone able to help me with how to install neverwinter nights?
<luddite> my reason was ease of use but now no internet as its broken. (im on a second pc now)
<luddite> i need to remove my br0 connection - any ides how?
<kinja-sheep> I wonder if it's possible to treat my laptop as a gigantic memory stick if I were to use a USB cable? And as of ssh, I'm trying to remember the word -- Display:0 something ?
<eyvindur> Izinucs: how would i got about doing that
<tritium> Daft_Punk: all good reasons.  For me, it allowed to run my engineering apps off the Sun workstations in college remotely in my dorm.  It was a nice convenience.
<Izinucs> eyvindur: just like I typed it.. "apt-cache search coolbit"
<Dillizar> lol kinja-sheep you cant you need LAN or smt like that
<kairijuno> zelrik,...in normal desktop it work, but when in expo it wont
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, try going to the "take screenshot" application and set it for a couple seconds, then go to the screen you want. to find it press ALT+F2 and search screenshot
<Daft_Punk> set the timer for like 6 seconds or something then go into expo and wait for it to pop up
<kinja-sheep> Dillizar: You don't know.  Do you?  There are thousand of packages out there. And you're concerned about viruses. :)
<kairijuno> Daft_Punk,..ok i'll try to find it in synaptic
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, i thought that take-screenshot application was naitive to the OS? hmm
<Dillizar> kinja-sheep, its not that, i was laughing in their faces :D bout viruses and they said i gave some to them (well thats what they say) and thats why i feel lil bit week :P
<DVA5912> E: Couldn't find package synce-dccm
<DVA5912> Is it discontinued?
<narcarsiss> hehe yeah. plus the word FREE and SECURITY and STABILITY also helped the miagration
<kairijuno> Daft_P,...yes it was there, but I have to manually set a shortcut to keyboard, I'm using Xubuntu 8.10
<tritium> DVA5912: please "apt-cache search dccm" to find out for yourself
<kinja-sheep> Dillizar: Scan the file for viruses.  See if that's confirmed then yes, you did wrapped a trojan horse as a gift. :)
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, the program is also under accessories in your menu "take screenshot"
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, oh ok
<kairijuno> I can't find one with that name
<DVA5912> tritium, well what can i use instead if it is
<Dillizar> kinja-sheep, f*** them they should install ubuntu not me some AVP :D
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, maybe edit your main menu to see if that option is hidden by default, i think it is
<kairijuno> let see....
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: A little update for you.  It worked.  Apparently I still need to dumb down to linux-kernel-9. Is there a way to resort back to linux-kernel-11?  Purging + install doesn't cut it for me.
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, it should be under accessories (not applications) sorry
<Dillizar> !lcars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcars
<kinja-sheep> Huufarted: Otherwise, I'm fine with it, really.  We all love to be on cutting edge.  It bleed so good. :3
<prosx> Guys, I followed this guide:
<prosx> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<prosx> Using method 2
<prosx> However the wireless is VERY slow
<FloodBot1> prosx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kairijuno> Daft_P,..can't find one
<tritium> DVA5912: I'm unfamiliar with dccm
<narcarsiss> how to prob system to find system specs?
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, well maybe it might not be in xubuntu? :(
<kairijuno> xfce4-screenshooter is there, it work in normal compiz desktop, but won't capture or save clipboard in expo mode
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, well im using 8.1 intrepid (normal ubuntu version) and by default a program called "Take Screenshot" is there, i can search for it with alt+F2 and it will screenshot anything, even compiz stuff and my locked screen
<tritium> narcarsiss: several methods, including lshw, lspci, lsusb, inspecting info in /proc, etc.
<kairijuno> It work in my previous Xubuntu 8.10 install, but I don't know what is wrong with this one :)
<Daft_Punk> well im not sure why you cant find that program, i couldnt see it in synaptic or add/remove so im not too sure
<Guest58303> Make sure you have changed the scope
<Daft_Punk> kairijuno, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2007-November/000983.html
<mankash> how to configure atheros wifi card with WPA-PSK
<oh_noes> Whats the difference between these two sources.list lines?  ie. what does "debian-installer" mean or do?
<oh_noes> deb http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<oh_noes> deb http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu hardy main main/debian-installer restricted universe multiverse
<PDG1> I need some opinion... any suggestions on a Bluetooth adapter?
<jhonnyboy> Might sound stupid...My Firefox doesn't have the minimize, maximize or close buttons. I can only fix this if i hit f11 twice. Does anyone know of a more permanent fix instead of me having to hit f11 all the time?
<kairijuno> Daft_P, thanks.
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: yes, you need to disable Workarounds -> Legacy Fullscreen Support in compiz
<jhonnyboy> crdlb: I don't think i have compiz. How can i check?
<fadumpt> easy check: move your window around
<jhonnyboy> k
<fadumpt> if it does crazy stuff...then yeah
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: it's what provides the visual effects
<samrocksc> e17~
<crdlb> fadumpt: compiz doesn't force you to use wobbly ... :)
<jhonnyboy> crdlb: I have all the extra visual effects off. I only use normal.
<fadumpt> i know
<fadumpt> it's usually a good indicator though
<mozul> anyone want to help me?  I cant get amarok running, it used to and it is complaining about not having a dcopserver running.  What can I do to fix it I have already done the chown fix in the forums and that didnt fix it.
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: normal is still compiz, only None isn't
<fadumpt> it's usually like a default
<jhonnyboy> ah
<jhonnyboy> k
<paragonc> can you use dhcp and still assign a static IP?
<crdlb> fadumpt: only if you use Extra
<jhonnyboy> What do i have to disable then for the buttons to come back?
<fadumpt> oh...haven't used it in a bit
<fadumpt> sorry
<Gnea> paragonc: yes, just match it to a mac address in dhcpd.conf
<jhonnyboy> crdlb: can  you teach me how to get therE?
<jhonnyboy> crdlb: to disable it...
<jigp> im trying to install yahoo messenger using package installer.im stock here Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:libglib1.2 ... how to get libglib1.2?
<narcarsiss> perferably processors and ram installed
<fadumpt> oh you are right, just makes the window movement smoother
<jhonnyboy> how can i disable workarounds?
<kairijuno> Daft_P, thanks it works now, thanks, added to panel...
<paragonc> Gnea: thanks
<jhonnyboy> Question: i put compiz on None.
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: sec
<jhonnyboy> is this the same as normal?
<crdlb> no
<jhonnyboy> it fixed the buttons
<tonyyarusso> jigp: apt-get install libglib1.2ldbl
<paragonc> Gnea: where does that live?
<Izinucs> jigp: why not use pidgin?
<Gnea> paragonc: it depends which dhcp server you installed
<paragonc> Gnea: default on ubuntu 8.10
<paragonc> looks like dhcp3
<paragonc> there's dhclient.conf
<Atomic_UE> thonselect p.respax_hostid, ro.idrate_option, ro.rate_option
<Atomic_UE> from product p
<Atomic_UE> left join rate_option ro on p.idproduct = ro.idproduct
<Atomic_UE> where p.respac_hostid = 'BCGI'/j #python
<FloodBot1> Atomic_UE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> paragonc: should be in /etc/dhcp3/
<Atomic_UE> yeh oops
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: gconftool-2 -s /apps/compiz/plugins/workarounds/allscreens/options/legacy_fullscreen false
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: then you can put it back on normal if you want
<paragonc> that only has dhclient.conf
<Gnea> paragonc: then you didn't install dhcp3-server
<jhonnyboy> crdlb: What does this do though?
<Gnea> paragonc: are you trying to hand out statics on your lan from this machine?
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: disable that setting
<djyoung4> has anybody heard of cellbuntu
<jigp> tonyyarusso : still error.the same error... Izinucs I just want to explore if its possible to install ym in desktop 8.04 :)
<crdlb> jhonnyboy: I messed it up though, you need to put ' -t bool' on the end or it won't do anything
<jhonnyboy> crdlb: thanks :)
<jigp> tonyyarusso : still error.the same error...Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:libglib1.2 ...
<entrooo> How am I able to view my hardware devices?  I'm trying to find out what wireless card I have
<jigp> tonnyarusso : I just double click the file and I get that
<tonyyarusso> jigp: after you installed it you mean?  That's a bit odd.  (Although, why is it using such an old version?)
<tsrk> What does ctrl-T do in the command line?
<Joe_CoT> so I installed alsa on ubuntu server. Seemed to work fine, made skype calls fine, etc. Then I restarted. Now alsa refuses to show any devices. How would I figure out what's changed?
<djyoung4> hows everybody doing
<djyoung4> i need help
<fadumpt> tsrk, not a whole lot it seems
<tsrk> fadumpt, well, i just wanted to make sure it hasn't actually done anything
<tsrk> because i'm copying a lot of important files
<tsrk> that i can't afford to lose
<tsrk> (i accidently hit ctrl-T while they're copying, (cp is running))
<jigp> tonyyarusso : no. I mean im done downloading the libglib and installed it. but when I double click ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386(2).deb.the error is still the same Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:libglib1.2 ...
<fadumpt> if you have stock keyboard shortcut settings, you should be fine
<fadumpt> doesn't look like it's set up
<saul_> hello all
<tonyyarusso> jigp: seems like it's not properly looking for it.
<fadumpt> shift+ctrl+T = new tab
<tonyyarusso> jigp: See how the dependencies are written - maybe you can just use libglib2.0
<crdlb> jigp: does that do anything pidgin can't?
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: definitely not
<tsrk> fadumpt, i'm more worried about something like ctrl-C
<jigp> crdlb : im just exploring if its possible to use ym. :)
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: boo
<jigp> tonnyarusso : ok ill try download 2.0
<tonyyarusso> jigp: apparently the answer is "not easily enough to bother"
<crdlb> different API and ABI
<tonyyarusso> jigp: don't bother
<crdlb> hence the different package name
<nickrud> october gnome ftw
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: ah, gotcha
<fadumpt> tsrk, just stay away from ctrl + c/z/x and you'll be fine
<jigp> tonnyarusso : E: Couldn't find package libglib2.0
<jigp> tonnyarusso : I use this howto http://blog.suwidi.or.id/2007/12/install-yahoo-messenger-on-ubuntu.html
<tsrk> fadumpt, ok, thanks
<jigp> tonnyarusso : im stock here 6. user$sudo dpkg -i ymessenger-1.0.4-i386.deb  #installs the package#
<crdlb> alien :/
<olomonster> hi
<nickrud> would libglib1.2-dbg do the job?
<crdlb> jigp: yahoo messenger for linux is horribly old, unless it can do some feature that pidgin can't (voice chat or file transfer), and I highly doubt that's the case, it's not going to accomplish anything
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I think the package is looking for a specific package name that doesn't exist anymore, not just the filed (which should be provided by the package I said)
<Joe_CoT> ok, so nevermind, this is weirder. In xterm, alsamixer won't show any devices. in a tty, it will
<nickrud> yeah, 1.2 is the old unaliased (among other things) version of gtk; it's about time it was put to rest
<jigp> nickrud: same error.im don't downloading libglib1.2-dbg Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:libglib1.2 ...
<crdlb> nickrud: technically, it's the aliased one, since it lacks antialiasing :P
<nickrud> jigp, I think you'd have to use an older version of ubuntu; I know some of them had it
<jigp> nickrud : I see okay..
<lufis> I've got an inspiron 1420 with integrated intel graphics. I'm trying to use s-video to watch movies from my laptop on my tv. However, I can't seem to configure the tv out correctly. The picture is ghosted and washed out, and colors are really bad.
<caprice> i am very new to ubuntu and linux
<nickrud> crdlb, although I have to admit that enlightenment and october gnome was an awe inspiring combination at the time, anti-aliasing or not :)
<caprice> i have a triangle with an eclamation point
<caprice> that says i need to update
<caprice> but when i try i get an error message
<caprice> that says
<jigp> nickrud : how to download a dock icons like mac os desktop?
<caprice> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<nickrud> jigp, there's cairo-dock in the repos
<jigp> im new to dock icons like if you scroll your mouse the icon will move
<nickrud> caprice, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<caprice> it came on my dell
<jigp> nickrud : for kde?
<lufis> jigp: awn is also nice
<nickrud> jigp, not sure, don't use kde
<caprice> then it says Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<caprice> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<caprice> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<caprice> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> caprice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> ok I will not use kde then
<jigp> lufis for kde?awn?
<crdlb> jigp: both cairo-dock and avant-window-navigator use some gnome libraries, but both will work on kde
<caprice> i don,t know what that means
<nickrud> jigp, no, I meant  that I don't use kde, it's very nice
<delly> hello god morning
<jigp> crdlb : ok. nickrud ok
<bjbum> I'm having trouble with my mouse. when I turn my computer off for maybe 12 hours upon boot my mouse will no longer work. it's detected in xinput, but it does nothing. unplugging and replugging don't do anything either. but if i leave the computer on for a few hours the mouse will all of a sudden start working
<jigp> crdlb nickrud : is it possible to switch to gnome without disconnecting my net here?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there a way to display all created users from the CLI ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to make sure I deleted a user and all related user files
<jigp> when I click desktop there is no gnome envinroment
<nickrud> caprice, is this an eeepc?
<bjbum> i can't for the life of me figure this out
<delly> lenovo modell no Y500 keyboard and mous not sapot plz give me sulotion
<jigp> I guess I have to restart ubuntu
<caprice> it is a dell mini
<delly> plz hallp me
<crdlb> jigp: you don't need to switch to gnome, but you can install the ubuntu-desktop package to give you a full gnome desktop (assuming you have enough HDD space)
<Sandeep> my hd sound card is not working!!!
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop,  getent passwd | awk -F: '{print $1}'
<nickrud> caprice, try asking in the #ubuntu-eeepc channel, they're more familiar with that hardware
<delly> plz hallp me
<caprice> ok thanks
<Sandeep> I can see it in my lwshw -businfo but I get no sound from movies.
<nickrud> caprice, hopefully someone's there :)
<zach__> Can anyone help me with my wireless drivers?
<delly> lenovo modell no Y500 keyboard and mous not sapot plz give me sulotion
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks unop
<Hakume> Can anyone help me with my wireless drivers?
<Sandeep> using a`toshiba a135-s447 notebook
<h4x0r> you should dont have any issue with you levono
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, is there any way to kill the processes outputted by "ps aux | grep trans" ?
<Sandeep> <Hakume> Can anyone help me with my wireless drivers? Go ahead.
<philing> my wireless worked great until recently. extremely slow speeds
<delly> lenovo modell no Y500 keyboard and mous not sapot plz give me sulotion
<Hakume> I'm using an Acer Aspire 4520
<Sandeep> have you downloaded an exxsessive maounts oto your hard drive
<Hakume> Laptop
<RussM> Iceman_B^Ltop, Have you tried using "pkill trans" instead ?
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop,  pkill process_name
<Sandeep> Caprice?
<Hakume> No...
<delly> lenovo laptop  modell no Y500 keyboard and mous not sapot plz give me sulotion
<_VIM_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<delly> hellp me
<caprice> nickrud.  thanks for your help
<h4x0r> delly whats your issue
<delly> lenovo laptop  modell no Y500 keyboard and mous not sapot plz give me sulotion
<Iceman_B^Ltop> pkill trans does nothing
<Hakume> The proprietary driver for my wireless card says it's working, but it isn't detecting my wireless network, or any others for that matter.
<nickrud> caprice, were you able to get it straightened out? and if so, what was the problem, for the next guy?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to kill 2 hanging transmission processe
<dkulchenko> !patience | delly
<ubottu> delly: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikewu> Iceman_B^Ltop: try pkill -9 transmission
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop,  pkill transmission  # you need the full process name
<RussM> Iceman_B^Ltop, Maybe you need to use a different signal.. like -9
<unop> mikewu, Iceman_B^Ltop no- don't kill -9 anything.
<cannabis> Hello
<j03lar50n> can someone here confirm the Explore2fs is a decent utility to get files from an Ubuntu partition from Windows?
<dkulchenko> unop: why not?
<super> quit
<zelrikriando> delly, what is the problem
<cannabis> I Need a tool to manipulating live linux iso
<jbotalan> so i have had a curiosity for awhile about this, but since it's only a minor annoyance, i thought it would be fixed almost instantly. i am on a dell latitude d520 with ubuntu 8.10. The backlight brightness is controlled by a key combination--fn-up or fn-down. in bios or windows, i can control the brightness in something like 8 increments. ubuntu, otoh, skips brightness levels. it only lets me move over something like 3 brightness levels. i t
<nickrud> caprice, https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell-mini/+bug/296430
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud delly is from india.. what is the trigger
<jbotalan> has anyone else seen this before?
<delly> lenovo laptop  modell no Y500 keyboard and mous not sapot plz give me sulotion
<unop> dkulchenko, because processes need to clean up and shut down properly - with kill -9 you don't give a process that chance
<cannabis> I Need a tool to manipulating live linux iso ^^
<diarrhea> delly: drink some pepto bismol
<Iceman_B^Ltop> unop: should I not use the pkill -9 option?
<nickrud> !in | delly
<ubottu> delly: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<crdlb> Hakume: what is it? broadcom?
<zelrikriando> delly, not what ?
<caprice> no one has answered yet
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud ty
<caprice> but i will let you know if they do
<nickrud> caprice, did you see the link above, about the bug?
<oni-kun> broadcom is ftl
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop, no .. try killing it normally
<dkulchenko> unop: sometimes, it's the only option if it does not respond to regular kill
<diarrhea> diarrhea
<_VIM_> ewww
<oni-kun> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> diarrhea Please dont
<zelrikriando> nickrud, is it indian?
<RussM> unop, He said normal kill didn't work?
<Hakume> Atheros
<dkulchenko> I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I've bought a microphone with built-in noise cancelling, but I can either keep the mic volume down, and not be able to hear myself, or turn it up, and hear the slightest tap on the table. And no fiddling with JACK filters, mic settings, or anything seems to find a compromise. What can I do (other than get another microphone)? Maybe there's a noice cancelling program/filter for Ubuntu?
<unop> RussM, he said he used an incomplete process name - off course it wouldn't work
<caprice> just got that.  checking it out now
<Iceman_B^Ltop> unop: when I use kill <PID> I get nothing
<philing> intel pro wireless very slow speeds. worked fine last week. anyone?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> that is, nothng hhappens
<RussM> unop it sure does, I just tried it.
<unop> dkulchenko, no, it's not the only option .. there are other signals to try before SIGKILL  -- like SIGINT, SIGHUP and SIGQUIT
<RussM> sleep 39999 & pkill slee
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the thing im trying to kill shows up as "ravi     27166  0.0  0.2   3000   600 pts/0    T    04:53   0:00 cat transmission-daemon
<lokendra> hi god morning
<Iceman_B^Ltop> gah
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well, that
<Hakume> My wireless card is of the Atheros brand.
<crdlb> Hakume: oh, what does 'lspci | grep -i atheros' say?
<RussM> unop, [1]+  Terminated      sleep 39999
<lokendra> my laptop key board mous not sapot
<dkulchenko> Hakume: Atheros is a chipset, not a brand.
<cannabis> Hello can any one help me ? I Need a tool to manipulating live linux is
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop,  that process has been 'stopped' .. you need to resume it.
<philing> atheros should just work
<Hakume> Well....
<nickrud> zelrikriando, ?? ;)
<dkulchenko> cannabis: isomaster
<whitenoise> anyone got an ideer as to why ubuntu won't make noise on youtube and metacafe videos and such? something to do with flash?
<Hakume> It isn't working even though it's in use.
<bjbum> I'm having trouble with my mouse. when I turn my computer off for maybe 12 hours upon boot my mouse will no longer work. it's detected in xinput, but it does nothing. unplugging and replugging don't do anything either. but if i leave the computer on for a few hours the mouse will all of a sudden start working
<mankash> I just tried atheros it is working fine
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop,  kill -18 27166
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop, then kill it normally
<cannabis> thx dkilchenko
 * oni-kun going crazy
<Iceman_B^Ltop> kill -18 seems to have done the trick
<diarrhea> is this channel about poop?
<dkulchenko> Hakume: atheros support is in the Ubuntu Restricted Modules, which comes by default with every Ubuntu install
<evilGUI> Hello, I'm trying to play a HD video, it's in a mkv and for some reason mplayer won't display the subtitles but VLC will.
<mankash> getting this error though "wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<mankash> " with atheros card
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what does the -18 switch do ?
<mankash> but still working
<mrpockets> how do i make a link or shortcut to /mnt on my desktop?
<lokendra> plz halp ma
<whitenoise> anyone got an idea as to why ubuntu won't make noise on youtube and metacafe videos and such? something to do with flash?
<evilGUI> I would just use VLC but it causes the video to lag due to my junky hardware.
<diarrhea> -18 is SIGCONT
<diarrhea> kill -18 my diarrhea
<diarrhea> lol
<unop> Iceman_B^Ltop,  kill -l #to list the various signals .. -18 is SIGCONT - used to send the 'resume' or 'continue' signal to a suspended/stopped process
<RussM> Iceman_B^Ltop, kill (and pkill, etc.) send signals. Use "kill -l" to see the full set of signals.
<dbbolton> did any of the older releases of ubuntu come with a 2.4 kernel?
<roadrock> mrpockets: ln -s /mnt/ /home/username/Desktop/
<Hakume> I understand that. However, when I go into the network configuration, it isn't part of the list of devices.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> alright
<gaintsura> is there a package already available for Adobe AIR or is it from their site only?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks you 2
<crdlb> Hakume: what does that command output?
<lokendra> my laptop key board mous not sapot
<mrpockets> whats the difference between a symbolic link and a hard link?
<lokendra> so plz help me
<Hakume> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<crdlb> dbbolton: no, the very first, 4.10 (warty) had 2.6.8
<mankash> ywhat is the prob hakume?
<dbbolton> crdlb thanks
<caprice> That seemed to fix it.  thank you!!!:)
<Anacranom> mrpockets, man ln
<Hakume> mankash: Wireless device not working.
<unop> mrpockets, a hardlink is just another filename for a file .. think of a room as a file and doors as filename, a room can have many doors .. a symlink is a pointer to a filename, like a signpost to a location (if you will)
<crdlb> mrpockets: in short, you can make a hard link and delete the original filename and the file will still exist, do the same with a symlink and you'll just have a dead link
<philing> my wireless works but is dog slow. worked last week :(
<mrpockets> ah
<dkulchenko> mrpockets: a symbolic link is like a shortcut to a file. if you delete it the file remains. a hard link is like having the file in multiple locations on a drive, but the data is only in one place, so if you delete any of them, all of them go away
<mrpockets> likewise, if i delete a hard link, can i delete the file which it links to?
<mrpockets> got it
<mankash> hakime: have you checked system->Administartion->network
<mankash> hakume: have you checked system->Administartion->network
<mrpockets> nutty concept
<crdlb> Hakume: ok, have you installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid ?
<unop> dkulchenko, that's incorrect .. if you delete a hardlink .. all the others remain
<dkulchenko> unop: then i'm confused
<maxime> lol  I just realisez i have no swap disk :P
<unop> dkulchenko, indeed.  touch foo;  ln foo bar; rm bar;  ls -ld foo
<Hakume> mankash: Yes. crdlb: Linux backports? No I haven't. Would that be a cause of this problem?
<crdlb> Hakume: yeah, you need that package to make that particular chipset work
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay
<Iceman_B^Ltop> sleeptime
<mankash> hakume: what iwconfig shows
<unop> mrpockets, if you delete a hardlink .. you only remove the filename .. not the file itself
<crdlb> Hakume: once you've installed it, go to the hardware drivers manager: disable the current entry and enable 'support for 5xxx atheros'
<dkulchenko> unop: oh... crdlb's explanation got it
<unop> mrpockets, all files have one hardlink - the original filename
<mrpockets> can you replace the file name if deleted?
<S7UMPY> does anyone know how to get flash to work correctly with firefox? i use a 64 bit system, but i upgraded to a 64-bit flash player and youtube is still being dumb. any ideas?
<RussM> mrpockets, important concept. You can't make a hard link between two different filesystems. A hard link is really just another directory entry that points to the same disk information. A soft (symbolic) link is really just the path to the original file.
<Hakume> Okay then. Cool.
<crdlb> mrpockets: you can see the number of hardlinks to a file via 'ls -ld' (or ls -l on the parent directory)
<unop> mrpockets, to delete a file -- you must delete all hardlinks that refer to it
<Hakume> This may be the solution I've been trying to find for quite some time.
<mrpockets> I see
<mankash> crdlb: what is linux-backports-modules-intrepid?
<mrpockets> unop, is this similar to the concept that once a file is deleted, is still exists until overwritten?
<dkulchenko> mrpockets: if you need even more detail, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_link
<crdlb> mankash: it contains the ath5k kernel module for atheros wifi
<crdlb> mankash: which is better than the madwifi (ath_pci) that intrepid ships
<unop> mrpockets, no .. that there has to do with the physical characteristics of the media.  hardlinks work at the filesystem level.
<mrpockets> i see
<mrpockets> so file exists with one or more hard links.
<mankash> crdlb: you mean it is another driver for atheros card
<unop> mrpockets, you can overwrite a file .. but then all hardlinks point to the new file contents
<bjbum> I'm having trouble with my mouse. when I turn my computer off for maybe 12 hours upon boot my mouse will no longer work. it's detected in xinput, but it does nothing. unplugging and replugging don't do anything either. but if i leave the computer on for a few hours the mouse will all of a sudden start working
<unop> mrpockets, exactly
<Hakume> ok brb
<mrpockets> when all hard links are deleted, then the file only exists in the physical existance?
<crdlb> mankash: yes, another driver; it will replace madwifi eventually
<unop> mrpockets, well, yes, but as far as the filesystem is concerned .. that file doesn't exist
<mrpockets> right
<philing> any idea why my Intel PRO Wireless 3945ABG is so w?
<philing> slow
<mankash> crdlb: I am also using some drive for my atheros card. How to find which one I am using?
<adante> howdy, i have a www-data user and an apache user, does apache actually use the www-data user? if so when, and if not then what does www-data do?
<crdlb> mankash: lsmod | grep ath
<mrpockets> you guys're cool
<mrpockets> you're the *cool* linux guys
<crdlb> mankash: ath_pci is madwifi, ath5k is ath5k (obviously :>)
<philing> no offense but this works one day doesnt another is why i always end up back with Debian :)
<Izinucs>  adante yes.. www-data is the group that apache uses ..
<unop> adante, www-data is the user that the apache process runs as (by default)
<mankash> I have ath_pci, ath_hal
<mrpockets> philing, what makes debian appeal more than Ubuntu?
<unop> adante, don't know where you got the apache user from -- but that's a non-standard debian/ubuntu user -- maybe it's one you created?
<philing> mrpockets, it works.
<adante> Izinucs, unop: hm, my apache process runs as apache
<mrpockets> lol
<crdlb> mankash: what atheros chip is it?
<mrpockets> I have no problems with Ubuntu
<adante> unop: hummm okay :/
<mankash> AR5212
<Anacranom> mrpockets,  i want to hang out with the cool kids (let me know if you see any)
<benspaulding> I am trying to install some software and it warns me that I am using a different version of gcc than my kernel was built with, (I am using 4.2.4, the kernel was built with 4.2.3). How can I use the old one?
<rvn> i want to make the super key not be a modifier, and then force gnome-do to open upon a single press of the super key. i believe the second part can be achieved in gconf-editor, but i am unsure how to do the first. help pls?
<philing> mrpockets, works for a short while then breaks.
<mrpockets> though we installed it in this super basic class I'm taking, and some guy deleted 3/4 of his password file
<crdlb> mankash: same here, I switched to ath5k because it seems to support WPA much better
<Guest31274> how do I make a sudo run program(s) via a shell script run nicely with a user run process?  Nice doesn't seem to make the sudo give up the stick to the user land process....any ideas?
<mrpockets> i luled at hiom
<cannabis> hmm i have see a tool to manipulate live iso but i cant find any more
<unop> adante, well, then you (or something else) has changed the default behaviour under debian/ubuntu -- there's nothing wrong with that tho
<cannabis> is not isomaster
<mrpockets> Anacranom, the guys in #linux over at EfNet seem to think they're pretty friggen cool
<unop> Guest31274, have  sudo run nice and so on ..
<philing> anyway, maybe i should run this wireless through some more testing so weird
<nickrud> benspaulding, export GCC="4.2.3" , or look into update-alternatives --config cc
<Izinucs> mrpockets: you can always try ##linux here on freenode
<nickrud> benspaulding, erm, export CC="..."
<crdlb> mankash: not to mention it's completely open source unlike madwifi (ath_hal is closed source)
<unop> Guest31274,  sudo nice -n 10 command
<mrpockets> Izinucs, I'm in it. Pretty kick'en guys there too.
<adante> unop: righteo, cheers!
<benspaulding> nickrud: Cool. Thank you very much.
<mrpockets> although they all know a lot more'n I do :-p
<Guest31274> I tried NICE -20 and it still preempts the user process
<rvn> i want to make the super key not be a modifier, and then force gnome-do to open upon a single press of the super key. i believe the second part can be achieved in gconf-editor, but i am unsure how to do the first. help pls?
<Anacranom> thinking and knowing are not the same ;-)
<crdlb> Guest31274: you have that backward, 19 is the nicest
<Guest31274> ohh...oops
<palomer> hello
<Hakume> Okay.
<palomer> everyone on my screen is a little small; hurting my eyes
<palomer> how do I make everything bigger?
<Hakume> We have a minor problem...
<Hakume> That idea...
<Hakume> Wait a second...
<Hakume> I have an idea!
<unop> !enter | Hakume
<ubottu> Hakume: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rvn> i want to make the super key not be a modifier, and then force gnome-do to open upon a single press of the super key. i believe the second part can be achieved in gconf-editor, but i am unsure how to do the first. help pls?
<crdlb> you're going to use up our ellipsis quota ;(
<Guest31274> should I do it like:  NICE 10 && taskset -c 2-3 cmdrunningassudo
<unop> Guest31274, no.   nice -n 10 taskset  .....
<unop> Guest31274, err, with sudo.   sudo nice -n 10 taskset  .....
<mankash> madwifi is closed source?
<unop> mankash, no
<Hakume> My wireless device isn't being recognized.
<crdlb> mankash: part of it is, which is why it's in the restricted driver manager
<Guest31274> k.  thanks.  don't want to use up those elipses
<rvn> i want to make the super key not be a modifier, and then force gnome-do to open upon a single press of the super key. i believe the second part can be achieved in gconf-editor, but i am unsure how to do the first. help pls?
<mankash> cdrlb: do you get this error wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<Guest31274> are we okay on :) and ;) 's
<Hakume> It probably works, but in Administration>Network Tools it isn't recognizing the device.
<crdlb> mankash: with madwifi? I'm not using that anymore
<crdlb> and I didn't look then :)
<unop> Guest31274, when used every now and then, yes
<Hakume> It's not even on the list of devices.
<tommasa> hey all, I'm in the midst of a fresh 8.10 install and I was wondering if anyone could comment on the sensibility of my partitions.  I have  35% for / (10G)  60% for /home (18G) and 3% swap.  Does that make sense?  Should I reserve more space for / ?
<mankash> how to use other one
<jdfoote1> tommasa: I'm no expert, but that sounds about right to me
<crdlb> Hakume: pastebin the output of 'lsmod | grep ath'
<jdfoote1> tommasa: You shouldn't need more than 6-8 GB for /
<crdlb> mankash: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, switch the driver in hardware drivers, reboot
<mankash> cdrlb: you mean apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<tommasa> jdfootel: cool, I would rather resize it to 7 or so, but I worry that I will run out of space to quick... Just need a quick sanity check sometimes.  Apreciate it
<crdlb> mankash: yes, if you're using intrepid
<mankash> I want to try that
<mankash> the how to chnage the driver
<Hakume> 'lsmod | grep ath' shows no output.
<davit> hey guys ive set up apache on my system but need help accessing localhost from internet
<crdlb> Hakume: what's enabled in Hardware Drivers now?
<mankash> crdlb: Hakume has drifferent atheros chipset other then AR5212
<crdlb> mankash: yes, but it works with ath5k
<crdlb> in fact, it _only_ works with ath5k
<mankash> may be he has not change the driver to ath5k. I want to know how to change it
<mankash> after installing interpri
<jdfoote1> tommassa: No prob - I'm sure you'll be fine
<Hakume> Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards and NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver (version 177)
<Hakume> Those are the only proprietary drivers that are in use.
<davit> hey guys ive set up apache on my system but need help accessing localhost from internet
<crdlb> Hakume: did you reboot?
<nickrud> davit, two issues: the isp letting port 80 in, and your router forwarding port 80 to your box
<Hakume> Yes.
<whaboo>  guys i need some help .. in xubuntu how do i change screen resolution? its not under settings
<Hakume> whaboo: System>Preferences
<crdlb> Hakume: very odd then, what happens if you try to   sudo modprobe ath5k   ?
<Hakume> no output.
<whaboo> hakume there is no prefrence in Xubuntu :S anyone knows how to change screen resolution in xubuntu?
<Hakume> I do, but I'm in Ubuntu atm, not xUbuntu..
<crdlb> Hakume: now check iwconfig and the network manager applet
<crdlb> whaboo: have you tried #xubuntu ?
<lulygomes> #ubuntu-br
<whaboo> yes no one is answering my question :S
<booksbuggy> whaboo, what's your question?
<tommasa> swap should be about 2xRAM... correct?
<booksbuggy> tommasa, yes
<tommasa> thanks
<tsrk> uh
<tsrk> with less ram wouldn't you want more swap?
<Flannel> tommasa: To a point.  You'll never need more than about 2GB swap (unless you plan on hibernating, and then you need 1x RAM)
<ubuntu810> hi guys i can not seem to play a rented DVD can someone help please
<booksbuggy> tsrk, well sometimes that'strue
<crdlb> whaboo: try Display Settings
<nickrud> tsrk, too much swap, and you get excessive swappiness ;)
<crdlb> should be in the xfce settings manager
<mankash> crdlb:  how to change the driver to interprid?
<booksbuggy> tsrk, if you don't have enough disk space swap won't help
<Hakume> It works!
<tsrk> booksbuggy, but usually ram runs out before disk :P
<tommasa> I thought that paging inefficiency was why you shouldn't go past 2x ram...
<mrpockets> whats the escape key for a full screen TS client session?
<booksbuggy> tsrk, swap space can't be substituted completely with swap because they load slower and may damage i think
<booksbuggy> tsrk, i am running this system off 256 rams :P
<mankash> hakume: it means ath5k module was not loaded before automatically.
<Hakume> Thank you so very much for your assistance.
<crdlb> mankash: just switch to the other choice in hardware drivers
<Anacranom> mrpockets, have you tried ctrl+alt+d ?
<crdlb> you want the one that says '5xxx'
<Hakume> I see.
<mrpockets> d
<mrpockets> or delete?
<tsrk> booksbuggy, "swap space can't be substituted completely with swap because they load slower and may damage i think" <-- What?
<tsrk> i didn't quite understand that :P
<oni-kun> =P
<ubuntu810> can someone help with playing rented DVD's please
<Hakume> Well, that's all I was going to ask, so goodbye.
<booksbuggy> tsrk, normal harddisk is not meant to be used completely for swap
<booksbuggy> tsrk, i tried before
<crdlb> Hakume: I don't know why it didn't load on boot, but if it fails on your next rebot too, you can use /etc/modules to load ath5k
<crdlb> shoudln't be necessary though
<haowan> Transmission DHT?
<tsrk> booksbuggy, what do you mean completely?
<booksbuggy> tsrk, I attempted to make about 2 gb of swap before in windows
<booksbuggy> tsrk, it didn't work and i had to reinstall the system
<syadow> what will happen if i alway using hibernating ??? and not using shutdown ?
<booksbuggy> my harddrive is 500gb
<tsrk> booksbuggy, but that was windows
<booksbuggy> syadow, normally nothing will happen
<haowan> transmission dht ?
<tsrk> i have 6gb of swap on one machine and it works fine
<booksbuggy> tsrk, well i have been busy with school work so i didn't try ubuntu out yet
<tsrk> booksbuggy, oh, i assumed that's what you were talking about considering the channel name :P
<booksbuggy> syadow, but your swap space will get filled up
<tsrk> btw, the 6gb it assigned using guided partitioning, i didn't choose that much
<booksbuggy> tsrk, i haven't used too many of windows lately
<booksbuggy> tsrk, nearly all the time i am on ubuntu
<chu_> Hi, if I need a printer driver (CUPS BJC8200), is there an easy way (i.e. synaptic) I can get it?
<tsrk> booksbuggy, oh
<booksbuggy> chu_, go to system printing
<mankash> crdlb: I am getting this error: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<bugmanx2001> ﻿df reports that /dev/sda1 (ext3 partition) is 100% full but it can't possibly be as i'm using a fraction of the space.  even when deleting files, it doesn't report any free space.  booting from a live cd and running fsck /dev/sda1 didn't help either nor shutdown -rF now.  i'm at a total loss on how to proceed.
<booksbuggy> chu_, do add printer and select your printer version
<booksbuggy> chu_, then select the driver you want
<chu_> It doesn't have my printer (actually, it has models either side of mine (Canon i550))
<booksbuggy> chu_, hmmm
<chu_> The CUPS BJC8200 driver works with mine, just wondering if there' an easier way to get it, I don't want to download it and have to dick around.
<GoodFella_> im having problems with Ubuntu...sometimes I´m using my computer and when I click the minimize button on my firefox it goes to a black screen with words
<tritium> chu_: family-friendly language, please
<booksbuggy> so ubuntu didn't auto configure the printer?
<GoodFella_> dont know whats the problem
<GoodFella_> any help
<GoodFella_> ?
<booksbuggy> chu_, so ubuntu didn't auto configure the printer?
<Flannel> !enter |  GoodFella_
<ubottu> GoodFella_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chu_> Well, it configured the printer, but it won't print (I used the Canon i450 driver first), it just hangs saying "Contacting service"
<ubuntu810> help with playing a retail DVD please
<crdlb> mankash: are you sure you're on intrepid (8.10)?
<Gatewarstrek> ubuntu810: medibuntu
<chu_> It is a network printer, which could add problems?
<CrazyDesi> ubuntu810 did u install restricted?
<booksbuggy> chu_, well maybe the firewall is blocking it
<crdlb> chu_: you could try getting a ppd from openprinting.org
<MiMiSoSo> hi, ubuntu for a ps3 please... not in a microwave... can i just download any release; what do you recommend???
<booksbuggy> chu_, I had that problem before with another program
<mankash> crdlb: I am on 8.04
<ubuntu810> i did what this website said to do :
<MiMiSoSo> easy to install too.. i googled and found one with kboot... what that?
<ubuntu810> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<chu_> Well, I can print from a 32bit Vista machine here, (I can't configure the printer for 64bit vista though) so I am guessing it all works, and the mis-config is here, I figured maybe download an appropriate driver for the i550 might be the fix...
<crdlb> mankash: that would be why then :)
<mankash> can I upgrade to 8.1
<booksbuggy> chu_, were you able to select the driver you wanted in printing?
<crdlb> mankash: if you want to, yes; it's not a long-term support release like 8.04 is though
<booksbuggy> chu_, because the auto configuration for my printer didn't support cups before so i had to install a second printer driver
<crdlb> !upgrade | mankash
<ubottu> mankash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Flannel> MiMiSoSo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/  Theres a PS3 version there
<booksbuggy> chu_, well one for clear print and the other is for grayscale
<GoodFella_> has anyone done an upgrade to intrepid via the upgrade button and not from the cd?
<booksbuggy> GoodFella_, I think most people did
<booksbuggy> GoodFella_, I didn't
<arthus> how can I remove some software I accidently installed?
<chu_> Basically, I think that's what I need to do, just wondering if there are any Synaptic package that do this? I don't really like messing around with stuff I *could* (and most probably will) break.
<MiMiSoSo> thanks Flannel... is this the one with kboot... which i can just install after partitioning the disk
<MiMiSoSo> ??
<GoodFella_> im just checking...dont want to try it and then make my computer crash or something like that
<GoodFella_> or lose my files
<Flannel> MiMiSoSo: I'm not sure.  Just boot that CD, and I believe it'll do the partitioning during the install.
<booksbuggy> chu_, well you should start with going through the drivers listed in the printer find part first
<futsuriai> Niphyr, I am trying to install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym
<booksbuggy> chu_, that's what i did and why i suggested it
<chu_> Where is this driver find?
<chu_> Ehh, printer find.
<booksbuggy> system
<booksbuggy> printer
<booksbuggy> printing
<tritium> !enter | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<booksbuggy> tritium, i know :P
<amathis> does the python2.5 package include the dev package?
<booksbuggy> tritium, that was by accident
<MiMiSoSo> thanks Flannel.. i see its a server install.. thanks i think i can pull it off from here!
<amathis> I cannot find a dev package in the gui application manager
<tritium> booksbuggy: ok
<MiMiSoSo> :)
<plsd> I have a list of files in a .txt file, is it possible to automatically delete every row that ends in a certain extension? I want the same result as when doing "ls -i *.srt" (If that's how you did the ignore thing :) ) since apparently it's not possible to ignore stuff like that when doing "nlist . list.txt" in ftp.
<booksbuggy> chu_, well system ->administration->printing
<RussM> plsd, Are you looking for something like "grep -v pattern"?
<chu_> Ok, booksbuggy, there is a printer listed, but the only reason it is listed is because I set it up, and that isn't working? :p
<narcarsiss> how to get samba info from term
<booksbuggy> chu_, do add printer
<arthus> I accidently "made" an old version of a binary, how do I find it and remove it?
<futsuriai> Hello, I can't seem to install gnome-settings-daemon-dbgsym which I kind of need to get feedback on another error
<plsd> RussM, not sure, never used grep. I just want to remove all files from that list that end in .srt and preferably not leave a blank row behind.
<RussM> plsd, If the extension is .srt, try "grep -v '\.srt$' myfile.txt"
<booksbuggy> chu_, well server-> new-> printer             to be exact
<ubuntu810> i just did everthing this said to do as well : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ePax> is there a way to run .dmg fiels on ubuntu somehow or whith some simulator?
<ePax> files*
<ubuntu810> i installed libdvdcss2
<chu_> Sick, it's not detecting my network! Oh well, cheers anyway.
<ubuntu810> and i installed libdvdread3 package
<plsd> RussM, yeah that gave me a list in terminal but when I added > mylist.txt to the end of the command the txt file ended up empty. I want the entries gone from the text file, not just see the list as it should be in terminal.
<RussM> plsd, Don't redirect into the same file, the redirect truncates the file before the output starts. redirect into another file >myfile2.txt
<ubuntu810> i am using Movie Player
<booksbuggy> chu_, hmmm
<sheepshgr> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<michael> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<elementalhps> wtf?
<ubuntu810> lol
<booksbuggy> chu_, or i just found another way :P
<sheepshgr> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<crdlb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<booksbuggy> another weirdo
<allan_> hello all
<booksbuggy> chu_, go to property of the printer
<booksbuggy> chu_, make and model
<Daft_Punk> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6756/screenshotz.png
<Daft_Punk> woops sorry
<chu_> in the device url, how should I put it?
<chu_> Do I include the domain and stuff?
<booksbuggy> chu_, and then go to the printer type you have
<Daft_Punk> is there any way to have the text on icons on the desktop viewable on both light and dark backgrounds?
<booksbuggy> chu_, and change the driver
<chu_> yeah, it doesn't have my printer (canon i550), it has the i560 but it doesn't work.
<chu_> Maybe my network address is wrong.
<plsd> RussM, I'm doing     grep -v '\.srt$' mylist.txt < mylist2.txt     and I'm getting     bash: mylist2.txt: No such file or directory     when I create an empty file with that name I don't get that message but the file is empty.
<booksbuggy> chu_, hmmm >.<
<chu_> I have no clue, this is too tedious.
<RussM> plsd, You want "grep -v '\.srt$' mylist.txt >mylist2.txt
<Daft_Punk> chu_, you are trying to get your printer working? canon i550? locally?
<chu_> It's a network printer (I believe?)
<booksbuggy> chu_, maybe
<booksbuggy> chu_, did you check the firewall?
<crdlb> chu_: you mean it's hooked directly to your router via ethernet or wifi?
<chu_> ethernet
<Daft_Punk> chu_, i have canon ip3500 over the network, i had to get the driver from somewhere specific, i think it was canon's support site
<booksbuggy> People are free again :D
<plsd> RussM, Thanks for the help!
<RussM> plsd, np
<lanoxx-> hi everyone
<Daft_Punk> chu_, i couldnt find a linux driver on canons site for your printer
<ubuntu810> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122202/
<trentlemon> hi all, i managed to get the jaunty notify-osd compiled. I realize that the software is pretty new...but does anyone know if pidgin or the like can take advantage of it?
<ubuntu810> os[Linux 2.6.27-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.2GB, 86.6% free] disk[Total: 449.2GB, 94.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Flannel> trentlemon: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks
<trentlemon> sorry, thanks
<chu_> When setting up this printer, I don't understand what it means by smb://[workgroup/]...
<chu_> Does that mean workgroup is optional? And if so, how do I notate it?
<allan_> hello people is there anyone who had solved the issue of vn896 chrome9 hc video card driver... this is my problem since decemebr 2007
<allan_> thnks
<booksbuggy> chu_, well workgroup should be the name of the server i think
<chu_> So, workgroup is home, the computer is called mum it would be home.mum ?
<booksbuggy> chu_, hmmm better ask others I am still new to this system I only have one year of experience with ubuntu :P
<Flannel> !away > iron_man_ftw
<ubottu> iron_man_ftw, please see my private message
<chu_> Am I meant to put the domain in [] brackets?
<Flannel> chu_: No
<allan_> hello all, i tried installing mandriva 2009, openSUSE 11.1 and ubuntu 8.04lts yet i still have no luck having the 2d and 3d acceleration.. only black screen of death
<Nytrix> is there a street map program for ubuntu?
<boss> hello
<boss> am new to this, can anyone tell me how to get to CW??
<ubuntu810> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122202/
<Nytrix> what is CW?
<ubuntu810> any ideas why i still can not play a retail DVD ?
<boss> Morse code. just installed plug-in for it
<boss> Nytrix, hello?
<Nytrix> boss, hello?
<Nytrix> ubuntu810, get vlc
<boss> I just installed plug-in for Morse Code on IRC chat
<boss> But dont know where or how to find the chat room for morse code
<Nytrix> boss, join #xchat
<chu_> Ok, so I found the recommended driver on openprinting.org - is there an easy way to install this, or is it just gonna make me want to put my fist through this screen? Because, if the latter, I will just go to my windows computer and print, I thought this would be pretty easy (everything else so far has been...)
<boss> thanks friend
<boss> have a good day. bye
<Nytrix> ubuntu810, ok?
<Nytrix> bye
<boss> NO. 8.04
<ubuntu810> when i load the DVD this is the error i get : Internal data flow error.
<boss> Sorry, bye
<ubuntu810> thats from Movie Player
<roadrock> Nytrix: CW = continuous wave in amatuer radio parlance
<Nytrix> ubuntu810, install VLC
<Nytrix> roadrock, thnx
<ubuntu810> from Synaptic ?
<Nytrix> Apps>Add/Remove...
<ubuntu810> ok i will try that again
<magevideogames> can someone help me get 5.1 sound from ubuntu? i have been trying on and off for about 6 months and can't seem to get it to work
<Nytrix> roadrock, then it should be CWIARP?
<Nytrix> hehe
<magevideogames> i have intrepid with the latest update, and my motherboard is an asus m2v
<allan_> hello people is there anyone who had solved the issue of vn896 chrome9 hc video card driver... this is my problem since decemebr 2007
<ubuntu810> Nytrix There is no matching application available.
<ubuntu810> To broaden your search, choose "All available applications" or "All Open Source applications".
<roadrock> Nytrix: I do not know, i saw morse code mentioned and CW came to mind.
<Nytrix> magevideogames, have u tried right clicking the sound icon and configure it with different settings?
<ubuntu810> there is no VLC in apps>Add/Remove
<magevideogames> yes i have and none seem to give me the full range of sound
<magevideogames> i've tried toying with config files but that hasn't helped either
<huwenfeng> i am using Ubuntu 8.4, and the system is now in english, and i can display Chinese. but the Chinese encode seems to be UTF8, and i need to change that to GBK, anyone knows how to do this?   and , of course, i want to system to remain to be an english environment. how can i do that ?
<Nytrix> ubuntu810, on "Show:" select "All available applications"
<crdlb> chu_: your main problem is probably locating the printer, not the driver to use
<ubuntu810> ok found it
<Nytrix> now insyall it
<Nytrix> install*
<ubuntu810> installing.........
<allan_> hello people is there anyone who had solved the issue of vn896 chrome9 hc video card driver... this is my problem since decemebr 2007
<Nytrix> magevideogames, have u googled your sound card for ubuntu support?
<magevideogames> yes i have, that's how i learned to try and edit the config files manually
<allan_> whois allan
<magevideogames> still learning linux so i'm not very good at editing config files:P but i'm not afraid to screw them up lol
<voglster> allan_, l2 register nicks?
<Nytrix> what is your sound card again?
<magevideogames> let me get it for you
<ubuntu810> Thank-You Nytrix i can now watch a retail DVD
<Nytrix> ubuntu810, np ive been there b4
<Nytrix> :)
<ubuntu810> have a great night/day guys
<Nytrix> ubuntu810, wanna learn how to copy dvd?
<ubuntu810> sure why not
<Nytrix> install k9copy, enjoy :)
<ubuntu810> ok thanks
<ubuntu810> till next time ;p;
<Nytrix> peace
<ubuntu810> :)
<hector__> Hi people
<arisv_> anybody here?
<Nytrix> hechu, hi
<Nytrix> hector__, hi
<hector__> I am currently looking for help can anybody please help me?
<Nytrix> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hechu> Nytrix, Hi.
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hechu> Nytrix, oh, hehe ,,, i c.
<hector__> I need to compile something
<Nytrix> what?
<hector__> How do I compile it if it has no make file?
<Flannel> hector__: What are you trying to compile?
<gbear142751> Hello... I recently disabled an account on my server with a command -L but I forgot the command... anyone able to give me a mind jog on what it was?  I am now trying to reenable the login
<magevideogames> here's my sound card Realtek ALC 660
<hector__> bluediving
<arisv_> let me ask something, where is this zd_rf.c
<arisv_> http://www.nabble.com/tp-link-WN322G-td21524214.html
<hechu> Nytrix, nothing, you call me by type 'tab' key. but actually you want say to hector__ ... hehe.
<arisv_> in order to patch it, I can't find it in Ubuntu.
<haowan> ubuntu need firewall ?
<Nytrix> hechu, yeap
<hector__> so how can i compile bluediving 0.9?
<Flannel> arisv_: It doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<Flannel> hector__: You'll have to check the website for it.
<hector__> I tried it doesn't say.
<chu_> Is there a way to change what workgoup I belong to? like "workgroup home" or whatever?
<Iron_Chef> how do i re-disable the root account?  passwd -l root isn't enough
<hechu> haowan, ubuntu has a firewall. but you don't need to install/start it.
<Nytrix> hector__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<arisv_> Flannel, so?
<Sw3RvE> so it has a built in firewall?
<arisv_> Is it a source or sth?
<arisv_> how I can find it?
<hector__> Alright let me try that.
<haowan> ubuntu need firewall ?
<Flannel> arisv_: That's a source file, yes.  It is not in any of the packages in the repositories.  So you'll have to figure out where else to get it.
<Flannel> !firewall | haowan
<ubottu> haowan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arisv_> ok
<huwenfeng>  i am using Ubuntu 8.4, and the system is now in english, and i can display Chinese. but the Chinese encode seems to be UTF8, and i need to change that to GBK, anyone knows how to do this?   and , of course, i want to system to remain to be an english environment. how can i do that ?
<Nytrix> !compiling | hector__
<ubottu> hector__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Flannel> Iron_Chef: `sudo passwd -l root` will work
<Flannel> hector__: The README file that comes with it has installation instructions.
<hector__> I am reading on that. Thanks for your help!
<Iron_Chef> Flannel, not for my purpose, i needed to delete the entire password string from /etc/shadow, passwd -l just adds a ! in front of it :-)
<Iron_Chef> ty anyway :-)_
<tuxers> hello does anyone have a torrent for ubuntu-eee-8.04.1.iso   ??
<gaintsura> how do I install adobe AIR?
<tuxers> i can only find easy peasy which i do n ot waNT
<roadrock> gaintsura: inhale ;)
<gaintsura> ifunny
<gaintsura> oops, that was probably mac infringement
<Nytrix> google ubuntu-eee-8.04.1.iso?
<hector__> so has anyone used bluediving?
<tuxers> duh
<Flannel> tuxers: try #ubuntu-eeepc
<tuxers> Nytrix: i tried that can not find a working torrent
<chu_> Linux doesn't deal with a workgroup with a space in the name? This is pretty annoying, no?
<tuxers> was hoping someone here still had the torrent in its list
<Flannel> tuxers: Try asking the eeepc channel
<mankash> how to check if the system has usb port on it?
<tuxers> Flannel: i will thanks
<roadrock> mankash: lsusb in a terminal.
<Nytrix> mankash, insert in a memoy stick?
<Flannel> chu_: Try %20 or escaping it with \
<Brad450> hello world!
<chu_> I don't even know where the problem is occuring, the Windows computer is seeing the Linux computer, but according to Linux, the network doesn't exist?
<chu_> Despite the fact *it* is where I get my internet from? I have no idea,
<Brad450> can someone help me?
<Flannel> !anyone | Brad450
<ubottu> Brad450: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arisv_> Flannel, http://linux.fopf.mipt.ru/lxr/source/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/?a=arm
<arisv_> any ideas? :P
<batcoder-7> how can i convert a bin/cue file to a img?
<shadowwulf> hello, i am using ubuntu 8.10 and using twinview x server with a nvidia card ..... the twinview works fine but when i try to merge the config into xorg.conf it gives me an error
<Brad450> ok. iam having problems with XUBUNTU on my PS3 everytime i boot my icons are on the desktop. when i go to click on filesystem. all the icons disapear. aswell as places on the bar? hope this aint too newbish
<shadowwulf> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'. <---- is the error
<Nytrix> batcoder-7, convert to .iso?
<chu_> When it says "Unable to connect to CIFS host" that means?
<batcoder-7> Nytrix, i have a bin/cue i want it in img file format?
<Nytrix> google "Unable to connect to CIFS host"
<mankash> what is  difference between usb and usbserial?
<Nytrix> batcoder-7, convert to .iso?
<Flannel> Nytrix: Please refrain from that type of response.
<batcoder-7> Nytrix, no? i sais .img ;)
<Nytrix> uh Ok?
<Nytrix> oh ok
<shadowwulf> hello, i am using ubuntu 8.10 and using twinview x server with a nvidia card ..... the twinview works fine but when i try to merge the config into xorg.conf it gives me an error - Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<atom^x> shadowwulf, incorrect permissions?
<allan_> mage still ther
<shadowwulf> atom^x: how would i chage it on the GUI ?
<magevideogames> yes i am
<Brad450> running 8.10 on PS3 having serious problems with desktop icons any help out there???
<magevideogames> use gksu for gui and sudo nongui
<atom^x> shadowwulf, gksudo "command"
<shadowwulf> atom^x: where am i writing this ?
<chu_> mmm... cryptic
<Brad450> running 8.10 on PS3 having serious problems with desktop icons any help out there???
<shadowwulf> gksudo "command"
<shadowwulf> oops
<atom^x> shadowwulf, alt+F2 then enter gksudo your program
<Brad450> running 8.10 on PS3 having serious problems with desktop icons any help out there???
<Nytrix> brad, try reinstalling?
<atom^x> shadowwulf, i am not familiar with twinview
<Brad450> I HOVE NO CLUE about whats wrong with my system
<Brad450> i did reinstall twice already
<Brad450> same problem
<illumin8> what directions did you use to install
<Sw3RvE> does adware and spyware affect linux at all?
<shadowwulf> twinview is xservers version of dual screen monitors
<illumin8> and to clarify your saying on a playstation 3?
<Brad450> yes a PS3
<Brad450> iam on it right now
<Nytrix> what is wrong with the icons?
<Brad450> PLACES on the toolbar is gone and so are all my icons
<Sw3RvE> brad ubuntu uses too much resources for the PS3. you want to get Yellowdog 6.1 it uses the ps3's video ram plus the other ram that your using to run ubuntu.
<BattleStarJesus> Hello others, I am having trouble with etcinsvk.
<atom^x> shadowwulf, got that... just dont know what command to tell you to put after gksudo
<illumin8> brad450 please read this website and tell me if anything you did was diffirent.
<Brad450> evertime i try to open it it does for a split second then colses
<Brad450> **closes
<illumin8> Brad450: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047
<bazhang>  BattleStarJesus what is that
<BattleStarJesus> I an recieving this error when I try to install packages:  ldconfig deferred processing now taking place  how do I fix it?
<BattleStarJesus> bazhang: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Brad450> what am i looking for?
<nanotube> BattleStarJesus: that's not an error, that's just a status message
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, this is after installing a package?
<illumin8> BattleStarJesus: its saying the new process is being used.
<chu_> Ok, Nytrix, as I searched google for a fix, all the responses which "work" are using an IP address that "changed" to cause their problem, I'm using a network name that's not going to change.
<BattleStarJesus> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<illumin8> BattleStarJesus: not an error
<chu_> So, completely irrelevant to me.
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, not a error
<Nytrix> dont know then
<BattleStarJesus> Processing triggers for libc6 ...taking place Errors were encountered while processing: etcinsvk
<Brad450> @illumin8: what am i looking for. looks like a install guide?
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, paste.ubuntu.com with the whole sequence: what command you ran, etc
<BattleStarJesus> I can not install any packages because of this problem
<illumin8> Brad450: indeed thats the install guide step by step, did you use that method?
<Sw3RvE> brad450 if you cant get it to work... download yellowdog 6.1 i promise its a lot faster than what you have now.
<Nytrix> is there a street map for ubuntu?
<Brad450>  @illumin8: nope. burned an ISO and put it in the disc drive
<upgrdman> my wireless monitor applet is shows a constant download road of ~200KBps when I am doing nothing. is there any way to see why process is drawing on my network connection?
<bazhang> Nytrix, in google earth?
<Nytrix> an offline street map...
<Sw3RvE> brad450: http://us.fixstars.com/support/installation/
<Nytrix> where i dont have to be online
<Brad450> Sw3RvE: you want me to install YDL 6.0?
<Sw3RvE> no get 6.1
<Sw3RvE> 6.1 enables Vram. adds 256MB DDR3 RAM
<Brad450> is theyre really no way to fix this?
<Sw3RvE> brad i wouldnt even bother.
<Brad450> i dont have a DVD burner i can only buy it and thats like 50$$
<Sw3RvE> yellowdog 6.1 is made for the PS3, APPLE, etc...
<Nytrix> is there an offline street map program for ubuntu?
<Brad450> ya i know i just have no way of getting it
<Flannel> Brad450: Try: http://psubuntu.com/  They have a forum, try asking there.
<Brad450> i did hehe
<bazhang> also #ubuntu-ps3
<Brad450> how do i open a new IRC window??
<Flannel> Brad450: /join #ubuntu-ps3
<Sw3RvE> right click that link or type that
<juniecho> hi, installed ubuntu via wubi, having trouble with ntfs. host drive is mounted on /host automatically, several programs can't write to the windows ntfs partition.
<bazhang> Brad450, /join #channel
<upgrdman> my wireless monitor applet is shows a constant download road of ~200KBps when I am doing nothing. is there any way to see why process is drawing on my network connection?
<Brad450> there is like 10 people ill ask anyways
<homeskill> is there an TortoiseSVN like client for gnome? like a GUI svn client that integrates into nautilus
<roadrock> upgrdman: in a term, netstat -tunap  see what port/process is listening/receiving/transmitting
<Sw3RvE> brad450 check out #ps3linux
<error404notfound> I have a squid issue, if I set it in my browser proxy settings, squid works fine, but if I use firewall(shorewall) to give a transparent proxy to all web traffic from my ip, I get http://pastebin.com/mb72eb65 . This paste contains error messages, logs, configs and etc
<Flannel> homeskill: http://www.automaticable.com/2008-09-15/easy-subversion-gui-for-nautilus-and-ubuntu/
<juniecho> hi, installed ubuntu via wubi, having trouble with ntfs. host drive is mounted on /host automatically, several programs can't write to the windows ntfs partition. (like easytag) how can i solve this... please help!?
<Nytrix> is there an offline street map program for ubuntu?
<pureRadiance> Hey everyone. so I am currently running Fedora 10 besides Windows 7 and want to fully replace Fedora 10 w/ Ubuntu 8.10. When I load the installer disk I choose the manual install because I don't want to install on the whole drive. When it goes to partition manager I am given a few options. I am given a block that is a few MB which is my recovery partiotion for my laptop. I am given a NTFS formatted partition which I belie
<homeskill> Flannel thanks, you're the man page
<Flannel> pureRadiance: You got cut off at "which I belie"
<pureRadiance> which I believe is Windows and then I am given a large block which I am almost positive is Fedora but its formatting is Unknown. When I click next I have to determine what formatting I need. What do I choose? ext2 , ext3, NTFS?
<Flannel> pureRadiance: you want ext3
<Nytrix> ext3
<pureRadiance> Alright. and i am also given the option of where would i like to mount the drive. Do I leave that blank, do I use a forward slash?
<upgrdman> roadrock: thanks
<Flannel> pureRadiance: / is your main partition (that's the root of your filesystem)
<Uplink> what is <Super>Button1 ???
<roadrock> upgrdman: welcome
<juniecho> Uplink: Windows key
<Uplink> juniecho: and the button1?
<pureRadiance> alright. sounds good. if it does successful, ill be on IRC in about 20 minutes!
<juniecho> Uplink: probably left mouse button, if you're right-handed
<Uplink> hmm it seems to lock
<Brad450> is theyre a command that can reset my desktop??
<Uplink> i press Super+Right mouse button and my hole PC locks
<Sw3RvE> what is super?
<juniecho> Uplink: what are you trying to do?
<cooldduuudde> Sw3RvE super means windows key
<Uplink> juniecho: zoom in and out
<roadrock> Uplink: probably compiz, avoid windows keys.
<Uplink> roadrock: yea on compiz says "Zoom In [<super>Button1]
<Uplink> "
<juniecho> Uplink, did that super-btn1 work?
<roadrock> Uplink: you can change the key-binding
<gaintsura> I'm having problems getting the adobeairinstaller.bin to run.. how do I run it
<juniecho> Uplink: did super-button1 zoom in the screen?
<Uplink> juniecho: nope...
<Uplink> whats Button5?
<Brad450> how can i reset GNOME????????
<roadrock> gaintsura: chmod +x filename.bin then ./filename.bin
<gaintsura> thanks
<juniecho> Brad450 try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Brad450> does that restart the system??
<Rabbitbunny> no
<Rabbitbunny> it restarts x.
<juniecho> Uplink could you try some other combinations... that's odd, i don't use zoom in-out but it should work...
<Uplink> juniecho: whats button5?
<roadrock> Uplink: that key combo may have a conflict, maybe
<Uplink> roadrock: prob... any better way to zoom?
<juniecho> Uplink if you're using a mouse with Back/Forward button those are button4/5
<Uplink> juniecho: and button 3?
<Rabbitbunny> scroll click.
<Uplink> juniecho: ok its working now... i changed the bindings
<juniecho> Uplink scroll wheel click
<juniecho> Uplink that's good congratulations
<roadrock> Uplink: i don't use compiz, use setting to detup a safer key-binding
<roadrock> Uplink: setup
<Uplink> alright ty for the help juniecho and roadrock... i changed the bindings :]
<juniecho> Hey can anyone give me an answer to this... NTFS problem? I installed Ubuntu via WUBI, so my host partition is automatically mounted on /host. The problem is, I can copy files to that partition, but some programs, like EasyTAG, are not able to write to that NTFS partition. Anyone help?
<magevideogames> install ntfs-4g if you haven't already
<magevideogames> ntfs-3g*
<juniecho> magevideogames I already have ntfs-3g, i think it comes with ubuntu 8.10... does it not?
<magevideogames> and ntfs-config
<magevideogames> then open ntfs configuration tool from system tools and then check the drive you want read write access and click ok
<juniecho> oh thanks i'll try... i'm now installing that ntfs-config
<juniecho> magevideogames my ntfs partition is not listed... is it okay?
<juniecho> maybe because it is already mounted...
<magevideogames> hmm alright if its the drive you are using yes its mounted
<magevideogames> try this
<juniecho> magevideogames, write support for internal devices is already enabled
<magevideogames> in a terminal type "gksu gedit /etx/fstab"
<magevideogames> and tell me what it says
<roadrock>  /etc/fstab
<magevideogames> lol yeah
<magevideogames> sorry making typos like crazy right now>.<
<Brad450> anyone know how to bring back the PLACES section in xubuntu??
<magevideogames> "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" is what i meant
<juniecho> i already looked into that fstab and ... this is somewhat strange.
<magevideogames> seriousely need to stop multitasking
<magevideogames> i fail at it lol
<roadrock> juniecho: wubi is evil.
<magevideogames> what does the fstab file say next to UUID?
<juniecho> well, i have two partitions on my hard drive, VISTA(C:), and DATA(D:)
<juniecho> magevideogames, there is no UUID
<juniecho> currently i want to deal with 'DATA', but there is no entry for DATA in fstab, but it's mounted! how can this be?
<magevideogames> what about next to /dev then?
<magevideogames> it's probably not mounted by its label
<magevideogames> for whatever reason
<magevideogames> for me it mounted my drives my label
<magevideogames> dunno why its not for you
<juniecho> well, no, it has /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk, /host/ubuntu/disks/boot, /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk, and /dev/sda1.
<cooldduuudde> guys is wubi installation quite reliable?
<magevideogames> hmm i'm guessing it's not treating the partition correctly then
<juniecho> and dev/sda1 is that VISTA partition (wubi is installed in DATA partition, with all my music, video files in it)
<joljam> my mouse click is not working when I do a remote session to a windows comp from my ubuntu intrepid
<magevideogames> and that i don't have much experience with unfortunately
<juniecho> hmm... this is really strange, should i re-mount this partition?
<Rabbitbunny> cooldduuudde: Yes.
<juniecho> like add a line like /dev/sda2....
<magevideogames> no no
<magevideogames> you need to know the info about the partition
<juniecho> magevideogames you mean uuid?
<magevideogames> in a terminal type "sudo fdisk -l"
<magevideogames> and tell me what it says
<juniecho> well... looks like i've got to install pastebinit
<magevideogames> either that or just pm me and send it to me that way:P
<magevideogames> i don't mind a flood of text in pms lol
<juniecho> http://pastebin.com/f34cd62e7
<magevideogames> unless its like over 10 lines
<juniecho> 9 lines :) yeah
<roadrock> juniecho: sudo fdisk -l > textfile.txt then open file, select all and copy
<magevideogames> ok in the fstab did it have both /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 listed?
<juniecho> magevideogames, yes it has both partitions
<magevideogames> hmm pastebin it to me then maybe i can understand better that way
<juniecho> http://pastebin.com/f34cd62e7
<juniecho> it's here
<magevideogames> see if maybe i can see what needs to be added/changed
<to3000> when is the next ubuntu coming out
<juniecho> to3000 october i think
<magevideogames> i meant pastebin the fstab
<to3000> isent it april
<to3000> 23ed
<Sw3RvE> is xubuntu going to be released at the same time or later than ubuntu
<to3000> i duno
<Sw3RvE> i heard 9.04 xubuntu is in alpha right now
<juniecho> magevideogames http://pastebin.com/m4050aacd
<magevideogames> how do you reply to me like that? been quite some time since i last used irc other then a few moments last week lol
<Guest68487> hello, i'm having trouble changing ownership(from root to xun) in a NTFS partition. can someone help?
<juniecho> magevideogames: hmm? is it something wrong?
<Nytrix> how do i find out where a program is installed?
<to3000> by
<Nytrix> how do i find out where a program is installed?
<cooldduuudde> are there any good games avlbl for linux?
<magevideogames> what does it say next to /dev/sda2 when you type "blkid" in a terminal?
<magevideogames> i see that its not mounting the partition
<Nytrix> cooldduuudde, Nexuiz
<magevideogames> so i need to know the output of the command i just said
<cooldduuudde> Nytrix usr/bin
<juniecho> blikd? it produces nothing
<Nytrix> cooldduuudde, try Nexuiz
<cooldduuudde> bytrix ok i mean /usr/bin
<juniecho> oh sorry i forgot sudo...
<ahofha> how do you background a process via a key?  Control+Z stops it
<juniecho> it says.................... /dev/sda2: UUID="7416028B2887992F" LABEL="DATA" TYPE="ntfs"
<magevideogames> k add this to the fstab at the bottom "UUID=7416028B2887992 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ko_KR.UTF-8 0 0"
<magevideogames> then restart and see if its working for you
<juniecho> without quotes?
<magevideogames> yeah
<magevideogames> without the quotes
<Guest68487> hello, i'm having trouble changing ownership(from root to xun) in a NTFS partition. can someone help?
<juniecho> one more thing: where should i place 'force'?
<magevideogames> what do you mean?
<juniecho> force mount option when that ntfs is flagged dirty
<magevideogames> guest i think you have to do chmod for that
<magevideogames> oh
<magevideogames> to fix that
<magevideogames> install ntfs-progs
<magevideogames> and run ntfsfix on /dev/sda2
<juniecho> long time ago i just added 'force' to that fstab and just fixed the problem
<magevideogames> that will check it and fix problems
<magevideogames> then it will be allowed to mount
<lukehasnoname> How the HELL do I fix rhythmbox's most annoying flaw? That being that it removes songs from its play queue as they are played, instead of leaving them there?
<magevideogames> its bad to mount dirty filesystems
<magevideogames> can cause major problems
<juniecho> oh is it bad?
<juniecho> all right... ntfs-progs?
<magevideogames> yeah
<juniecho> shouldn't i add mount point to that fstab?
<cooldduuudde> guys sometimes partitions are not mounted wen you shut down windows in improper manner
<juniecho> is it okay without mount point?
<magevideogames> no i figured you'd put whatever mount point you wanted it does need a mount point so a full example would be
<magevideogames> "UUID=7416028B2887992 /media/mydata ntfs-3g defaults,locale=ko_KR.UTF-8 0 0
<bitsbam> sound on intrepid has me frustrated as all getout. I installed on three computers in the house, only one that doesn't have a sound problem is the laptop.
<juniecho> like /media/DATA
<juniecho> oh yeah...
<bitsbam> is there and easy way to disable onboard sound if you have a sound card?
<spaceBARbarian> whats a good GUI based ssh program for ubuntu ?
<magevideogames> sound i don't know as i can't get 5.1 sound out of my system lol
<magevideogames> don't deal with ssh really so i wouldn't know sorry
<juniecho> oh
<juniecho> .............to think of that i don't need to force mount :(
<cooldduuudde> sound in ubuntu is real bad.... i get choppy sound at high volumes. lol
<juniecho> because if that ntfs is dirty ubuntu will fail to start :(
<magevideogames> it won't fail to start
<magevideogames> just won't load the partition
<magevideogames> oh wait
<magevideogames> i see what you mean
<LogicFan> cooldduuudde, i have sound problems in ubuntu as well
<magevideogames> well if the boot partition is messed up
<land> am i in?
<magevideogames> you have to tell it to check the filesystem before boot
<juniecho> yeah :) because ubuntu will start on that ntfs partition...
<roadrock> bitsbam: yeah, change device double clicking volume control choose preferences, choose souncard. you should get and run asoundconf and set default soundcard also.
<LogicFan> 8.10 64bit with intel audio on my laptop (dell xps m1330).  especially with rhythmbox...
<cooldduuudde> yeah.... i even tried installing GNome ALSA mixer but to no avail logicfan
<land> where am i?
<magevideogames> which is done through something like touch /etc/fschk or something like that i found it online
<magevideogames> only the boot partition matters though
<cooldduuudde> land in an irc channel
<magevideogames> if the spare one is messed up it just won't load it
<magevideogames> cause it's not needed to boot
<LogicFan> cooldduuudde, my sound works about 98% of the time though
<land> lol, i'm in
<LogicFan> but, i dont how to pinpoint the problems when they happen
<land> guys i need some help
<juniecho> well... magevideogames, it doesn't work, wubi makes use of a virtual disk file on ntfs drive, so... if the partition is dirty, then it can't load the root partition :)
<cooldduuudde> logicfan, yeah also the front headphone jack doesn't work
<bitsbam> roadrock: ok, top two entries were the two sound devices, then a long list of each one in alsa, etc... now do asoundconf?
<bitsbam> roadrock: i mean after choosing
<LogicFan> cooldduuudde, only one of my front headphone jacks works :)
<magevideogames> what you need to do is tell the system to check the filsystem on bootup
<roadrock> bitsbam: asoundconf-gtk package
<nellmathew1> this isn't really an ubuntu question but i've been looking around and i can't get a definite answer to this.. i have an ide ultra ata100 hard drive on my laptop, i'm having a hard time finding a replacement for it.. is it the same as PATA? does anyone know?
<juniecho> hmm is it possible?
<magevideogames> before starting the load sequence to start up ubuntu
<magevideogames> let me get the command you need to run
<LogicFan> nellmathew1, yes, its the same
<nellmathew1> thanks a lot.. had a feeling
<cooldduuudde> laughing out loud.....logicfan mic jack works headphone doesn't
<magevideogames> "sudotouch /forcefsck"
<bitsbam> roadrock: thanks, apting now
<magevideogames> "sudo touch /forcefsck"*
<magevideogames> then restart and it will check and fix the filesystem
<LogicFan> nellmathew1, pata = parallel ATA.  ultra ata100 is the same interface.  the ata100 is the transfer speed of the interface
<bitsbam> welcome back, quibbler
<magevideogames> if it can
<magevideogames> and will be able to boot
<magevideogames> and mount it
<FloodBot1> magevideogames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quibbler> bitsbam: goog morning
<LogicFan> cooldduuudde, i have jacksensing drivers for my chip on windows, so i can dynamically reconfigure the ports, but not in ubuntu :(
<juniecho> so magevideogames, where should i do that?
<Datz> Hi, I want to disable the option where when the mouse is hovered over a mp3 file, it plays.
<bitsbam> roadrock: selected the sound card, what now?
<land> i'm having a hard time activating proprietary driver for my graphics; i'm on mint
<quibbler> *good...that's how early it is
<magevideogames> if you can't boot up ubuntu then you could easily schedule a check disk in windows
<bitsbam> roadrock: that's it?
<magevideogames> otherwise use a live cd
<cooldduuudde> logicfan yeah i have dat thing too. the realtek software but its as if realtek guys don't know that linux exists...lol
<juniecho> magevideogames, can i run that command on initramfs?
<LogicFan> sound is my only major problem in 8.10 :(  otherwise, it works great on my laptop
<histo> !sound | LogicFan
<ubottu> LogicFan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LogicFan> wait, i have a memory card reader problem too ;D
<gbear14275> looking to enable my ubuntu machine to receive log files from my linksys router running tomato firmware.... not sure where to start.  It has a CIFS function, can I use this?
<cooldduuudde> hmmm....logicfan if you observe closely there's also a problem in video
<roadrock> bitsbam: go into system - preferences - sound and set the device there too, you probably need to play with it
<bitsbam> roadrock: ok, thanks
<LogicFan> cooldduuudde, do you also have a xps m1330?
<cooldduuudde> logicfan no i have hpm7360in desktop
<roadrock> bitsbam: choose alsa by the way
<bitsbam> ok
<LogicFan> histo, i have looked at most of those, but i will investigate more thoroughly, thanks
<gbear14275> anyone done any sysloging stuff?
<cooldduuudde> logicfan ok nice talkin 2 you....:)
<juniecho> well anyway i'll first restart :) wish me luck
<magevideogames> good luck:)
<pureRadiance> Okay so I've got Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows 7 dual booting. But the grub loader looks like crap, all text based and no nice GUI. Any way to fix this or am I stuck with an icky looking loader?
<pureRadiance> Take in mind I was using Plymouth with Fedora so anything will be a step down until the next release
<Omlette> Nothing wrong with text.
<LogicFan> histo, i have alsa mixer selected (HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer))
<bitsbam> roadrock: sounds great, watching a thing on miro right now. thanks for your help
<pureRadiance> Omlette: true, however, i wouldnt mind a little eye-candy every now and then.
<Cody_> Does anyone have a solution as to why everytime i open FireFox the Panel on the top and Panel on the bottom dissapears? I have to hit F11 twice to get them back.
<Omlette> pureRadiance: I agree. However, I don't think you'll get much eye candy from the GRUB. :)
<pureRadiance> Cody_: turn off Auto-hide?
<Cody_> Wheres that at?
<Cody_> I never turned it on sorry.
<pureRadiance> Right Click Panel > Properties > Auto Hide
<cooldduuudde> okay
<roadrock> bitsbam: glad it worked, good job, youre welcome
<Cody_> pureRadiance:  Its not ticked.
<Datz> Where are the File Management options?
<LogicFan> Cody_,  if its not auto-hide, you need to delete your localstore.rdf file (while FF is closed)
<LogicFan> then restart FF and it'll recreate it
<roadrock> Omlette: you can make grub use color, its a comment in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LogicFan> Cody_, its available in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Cody_> Wheres that stored at?
<amruthraj> Hi, I am unable to use gdb and strace at the same time. From the strace output, i see a big chunk of memory mmap'ed. But then I am not able to figure out where in the code this is happening:( Can someone help me out?
<pureRadiance> roadroc: can I use an image in the grub and if so what type?
<Cody_> LogicFan:  Im sorry but im new to ubuntu and do not know how to find that folder.
<mj8741> land what's it doing?
<LogicFan> Cody_, sorry, i should have been more specific.  first, go to your home folder
<LogicFan> places>home folder
<Cody_> Yea, not your fault. Im sorry.
<Cody_> There.
<exon> does anyone know if remote desktop is possible between 2 difrent networks and how to do it?
<LogicFan> and now you need to turn on hidden files/folders
<LogicFan> Cody_, Edit>Preferences
<LogicFan> check "show hidden and backup files"
<LogicFan> then hit close
<Cody_> Okay sir.
<LogicFan> now you'll see a bunch of folders that start with .
<LogicFan> scroll down to mozilla
<LogicFan> then firefox
<Datz> thanks for the help guys
<Cody_> Yes sir.
<LogicFan> then you need to go into your profile folder
<LogicFan> something like ahad872.default
<Cody_> 20zxeyaj.default
<LogicFan> right
<Cody_> Okay.
<LogicFan> then scroll down and find localstore.rdf file
<land> mj8741: i'm on Mint; i'm havin' a hard time activating proprietary driver for my ATI graphics
<LogicFan> make sure firefox is completely closed first
<LogicFan> once firefox is closed, delete the file, then restart firefox and see if the toolbars are active like normal
<magevideogames> anyone here have experience getting sound cards to work correctly? if so pm me>.<
<LogicFan> the localstore.rdf will be recreated cleanly upon starting up FF
<mj8741> land does it give an option to activate? if so make sure you have 3rd party repositories checked
<Cody_> Do i have to close it in another way than just hitting the X ?
<LogicFan> no
<LogicFan> hitting X is ok
<LogicFan> or file>quit
<Cody_> Okay deleting.
<land> mj8741, i can't find any drivers
<Cody_> And the restart is opening it up again correct?
<LogicFan> yep
<Cody_> You're the man ;)
<LogicFan> let me know if firefox opens properly
<Cody_> Thank you sir.
<LogicFan> Cody_, good to go?
<mj8741> did you do a search on deb packages
<Cody_> Yes sir. Thank you.
<mj8741> or go to there website
<Sarthor> Hi, i tried my level best to hand two isp / uplinks on linux Machine, but No Success, I am trying on Mikrotik, i called for help in mikrotik chan, but no help there, any one here to help???
<LogicFan> Cody_, for some reason that file gets corrupted on Firefox 3.0.6, so if that happens again (or your toolbar positions aren't being remembered), repeat that same process
<Cody_> Okay. Thank you. Have a good day.
<LogicFan> also, the official firefox channel is #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<LogicFan> you're welcome, g'day!
<Cody_> :)
<Sarthor> Hi, i tried my level best to hand two isp / uplinks on linux Machine, but No Success, I am trying on Mikrotik, i called for help in mikrotik chan, but no help there, any one here to help???
<exon> does anyone know how the remote desktop works ...i possible need to open some ports in router???
<mj8741> exon you do have to open ports but I don't know which ones they are, sorry
<LogicFan> exon, generally, the ports selected are configured in the software
<saurabh> hello guys
<LogicFan> although some packages have well-known default ports
<saurabh> I am new over here
<Nytrix> port 5900
<magevideogames> hello saurabh
<LogicFan> saurabh, me too :)
<Nytrix> histo, sau
<Nytrix> sauvin, hi
<histo> ?
<saurabh> where are u from LogicFan :)
<Nytrix> saurabh, hi
<Nytrix> hehe
<sauvin> erm?
<saurabh> Hi Nytrix
<Nytrix> histo, nevermind...typo
<saurabh> Nytrix, where r u from??
<Nytrix> L.A
<saurabh> me from India
<bitsbam> roadrock: err, still having some trouble
<bitsbam> miro plays sound, but so far, nothing else does
<bitsbam> if that matters
<roadrock> bitsbam: running intrepid?
<bitsbam> yes
<roadrock> bitsbam: install alsamixer set everything. check system -prefs -sound play with settings. pulseaudio is a pain.
<bitsbam> roadrock: should i remove pulseaudio?
<Sarthor> Hi, i tried my level best to hand two isp / uplinks on linux Machine, but No Success, I am trying on Mikrotik, i called for help in mikrotik chan, but no help there, any one here to help???
<KazaLite> which irc client is most widely used on ubuntu?
<roadrock> bitsbam: i purged pulse and installed esound.
<crism> Anyone got experience with disk damage? My / partition got dinged when my laptop fell. I ran fsck from a boot DVD, and reinstalled, but I am still having errors on dmesg and when trying to update from Synaptic.
<crism> KazaLite: I like pidgin.
<roadrock> bitsbam: with onboard sound and a soundcard you've got to experiment
<roadrock> bitsbam: i'm on hardy at the moment.
<Sw3RvE> i like xchat for irc.
<bitsbam> ok
<bitsbam> thanks
 * sauvin uses kopete for the ims but xchat for irc
<simplexio> crism: you probably have some badblocks
<dtchen> bitsbam: if you're using multiple cards, install pavucontrol, then migrate the stream(s) to the intended audio device
<Sw3RvE> pidgin is a good messenger client.
<crism> simplexio: I definitely do. I was hoping that fsck would mark them as bad and that the reinstall would work around them.
<roadrock> dtchen: good advice, bitsbam try that
<quibbler> !irc client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc client
<quibbler> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bitsbam> roadrock, dtchen looks like i have it already, ok
<palomer> help! everything on my screen is a tad too small, giving me a headache
<bitsbam> will try
<palomer> how do I fix it?
<simplexio> crism: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html#rfile  ,, command is badblocks i think. newer used
<simplexio> crism: im not sure does fschk fix those
<crism> simplexio: tx very much
<Nytrix> palomer, is it your screen resolution?
<Nytrix> system>preferences>screen resolution
<crism> palomer: which distro are you using? I had problems with Feisty on a cinema display that went away by themselves with Intrepid.
<crism> (Though my text was too large rather than too small.)
<bitsbam> these dialogs for sound are locking up.
<error404notfound> when I run date, it shows correct date but with CET, I want it to be PKT, how to do that?
<bitsbam> ok, in my install, i got pulse-audio device control, pulse audio device control, this pavucontrol thing, etc.. lots of packages to get sound going, am i kind of an exceptino here?
<bitsbam> oh, and, of course the gnome volume control
<dtchen> bitsbam: the clutter is known; yes, it's confusing as heck for everyone
<dtchen> bitsbam: hopefully, it will be sorted and stable for 9.10
<bitsbam> dtchen: yeah, it's cool
<bitsbam> dtchen: would it be advisable to ditch pulse and just run alsa?
<Shaun> could anyone here help fix a problem i have with my system not starting up with my second sata drive attached.  if i connect it after booting up i can mount and use it fine...fsck throws up no errors
<dtchen> bitsbam: that's really your prerogative. we're working hard to get these issues resolved.
<bitsbam> dtchen: are you part of ubuntu development?
<roadrock> Shaun: have you insured the system bios sees the second drive?
<dtchen> bitsbam: yes
<Shaun> bios sees it fine
<ahofha> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 --destination 127.0.0.2 -j REDIRECT --to-port 4602 ... then iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4602 -j ACCEPT , then did iptables-save / /etc/init.d/iptables save I have an alias in my /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.2 data.localhost the problem is, when I go to data.localhost, it's not honoring the portforwarding rule, it's still going to port 80
<roadrock> Shaun: hrm
<ahofha> any clue anyone ?
<Shaun> it was working fine with an older kernel, after a delay, but since installing bootchart it wont with either
<bitsbam> dtchen: well  thanks, it's an honor. You guys are doing a smash up job here with this distro. really, in all greatfulness, thanks
<simplexio> Shaun: boot order ... sata comes first one if you add it before boot
<Sarthor> Do you know? What linux Cant do that Windows Can do, One of them is Handling double isp / uplinks, Windows can handle but now linux   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routing-for-multiple-uplinks-providers-703789/
<bitsbam> really, to all of you developers
<Shaun> after the system detects my card readers it then hangs for several minutes before spamming my screen with lines referencing sdb (the second sata)
<Shaun> like this: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sdb (10536)
<Shaun> loads of those, with differing end numbers
<roadrock> Shaun: check your /etc/fstab  wubi install?
<dtchen> bitsbam: the "honor" is really everyone's.
<Shaun> /dev/Storage/Files  /mnt/store  ext4  defaults  0  0
<roadrock> Shaun: read your dmesg in a terminal, see why its confused
<Shaun> how can i get to a terminal at that point?
<ahofha> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 --destination 127.0.0.2 -j REDIRECT --to-port 4602 ... then iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4602 -j ACCEPT , then did iptables-save / /etc/init.d/iptables save I have an alias in my /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.2 data.localhost the problem is, when I go to data.localhost, it's not honoring the portforwarding rule, it's still going to port 80
<O__o> hi, how to play realplayer files?
<ahofha> anyone?
<roadrock> Shaun: terminal is in your apps menu somwhere
<roadrock> O__o: install realplayer
<O__o> realplayer has spyware in windows, and i dont trust realplayer
<Shaun> will it still be in dmesg, as i'd have to attach the drive, wait for it to hang, detach, boot again, and then dmesg...
<roadrock> O__o: windows realplayer is evil, its fine uder 'nix
<O__o> i get mplayer working in my desktop here and i forgot how i installed that so i can play rm
<O__o> is it w32codecs?
<shausam27> trying to download on amule but it tells me i have a low id and firewalled with buddy buy i can not fine any firewall called on my system help
<roadrock> O__o: dont think so.
<crism> simplexio: badblocks is also called via fsck -c.
<Shaun> when it was working on the old kernel previously, dmesg showed nothing out of the ordinary...and i cant see anything in any logs referencing the above messages i see spamming the screen during bootup
<crism> But I hadn’t actually run that yet…
<O__o> i have mplayer plays rm fine in desktop and i want to do the same with my kaptop
<O__o> laptop
<Scuanor> hello :o) can you help me installing my x-years old eizo CRT-monitor in ubuntu v8.10? i want a bit more screenresolution than 640x480  :o(
<simplexio> crism: .. thanks. didnt know that
<Scuanor> you = someone
<saadi559595> can't use my scanner "benq 4300U" with xsane or kooka...how to configure my scanner with sane ...i have windows drivers with me..
<ahofha> anyone?
<O__o> roadrock, is realplayer uninstallable in linux?
<O__o> because realplayer is hard to uninstalled in windows
<Scuanor> funnyly, after i installed my videodrivers for nvidia, the resolution droppped from 800 x 600. now im stuck with 640 x 480
<O__o> roadrock, dont wanna screw up and reinstall everything
<Scuanor> and i can tell you, thats BIG on a 21" CRT ;o9
<credo> Scuanor: cant you set resolution via $nvidia-settings?
<crism> Looks like badblocks is going to take a long time… Good night everybody!
<saadi559595> can't use my scanner "benq 4300U" with xsane or kooka...how to configure my scanner with sane ...i have windows drivers with me..
<grndslm> I NEED #UBUNTU HELP -- What are some restricted drivers that are available for Linux, but aren't included in the default LiveCD??  ... excluding NVidia, ATI, & Broadcom, however.
<Scuanor> credo: hm, consider me newbieish to ubuntu and linux. i do not know, wehre i would find that file $nvidia-settings
<KazaLite> anyone having experience of using gadu-gadu?
<grndslm> Does jockey handle Atheros firmware?
<roadrock> O__o: install it in /opt  real easy
<credo> open up console (terminal) and type that
<Scuanor> grndslm, scream louder...
<Shaun> roadrock: just plugged in the drive now, and get this in dmesg http://www.pastebin.ca/1345644
<Scuanor> credo: okies
<roadrock> O__o: d/l it from real.com
<grndslm> Scuanor:  sometimes it's necessary
<grndslm> ya gotta get it out
<credo> you may need to add sudo before that, maybe. maybe not
<^paradox^> my dell inspiron 531s is a rent a center computer and didnt come with much paperwork. im new to dvd burning. how can i tell if the dvd burner will burn dvd -r +r and what's the differenc between -r and +r?
<O__o> dont trust real.com
<Scuanor> credo °nods°
<O__o> i want to play it in mplayer
<credo> ^paradox^: there isnt really user difference between +r and -r. i have checked by burns and it resulted that my burner liked +r more
<shausam27> trying to download on amule but it tells me i have a low id and firewalled with buddy buy i can not fine any firewall called buddy on my system help
<credo> ^paradox^: cant tell until you test your burns. but there shouldnt be difference.
<crdlb> grndslm: there's no firmware needed for atheros, but jockey does handle the driver
<^paradox^> credo: what do you mean it liked +r better?
<grndslm> crdlb: so atheros does need some restricted software to work properly?
<crdlb> grndslm: not necessarily
<credo> ^paradox^: there is soft cdspeed2000.com (windows) that can test your burns
<Shaun> any ideas? anyone
<roadrock> O__o: http://uk.real.com/player/select/  get linux bin file, chmod +x it then ./realplayergold.bin and follow prompts install in /opt/  piece of cake
<credo> ^paradox^: by burns were better with +r. but i believe its buggy burner. there shouldnt be any difference
<crdlb> grndslm: there are two drivers available, madwifi (ath_pci), and ath5k; the former has a binary-only HAL (ath_hal)
<^paradox^> ah ok
<grndslm> crdlb:  reason i'm asking is because i'm trying to use remastersys to create a LiveDVD that has effective tools for various desktops/laptops... things like ntfs-3g, ntfs-config, b43-fwcutter & firmware, etc.
<quibbler> ^paradox^: look here for difference: http://www.build-your-own-computer-tips.com/dvd-drive-differences.html
<Scuanor> credo: i can acess that program, but cant set a different CRT in the settings there. i DO know, that that CRT can handle 1280x1024. maybe if i edit that configfile directrly?
<^paradox^> correct me if wrong ok
<crdlb> grndslm: on intrepid, you can install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, and a new choice will become available in jockey for the fully open source driver (which happens to support more hardware)
<grndslm> crdlb:  i'm definitely looking for all restricted networking stuff for sure... and unfortunately, i can't use intrepid as it's too buggy with intel graphics
<grndslm> among other things
<^paradox^> but a dvd can also be used for audio and data, like a much larger version of cd?
<crdlb> hardy only has madwifi afaik
<credo> Scuanor: try nvidia-xconfig and restart Xorg
<shausam27> i need to know if any one uses amule and if they ban tell me to get out of low id
<yaroman> what do I do ifI forgot my user password to this chat server?
<Scuanor> credo: will do
<credo> Scuanor: precede it with sudo
<grndslm> crdlb:  why would you install intrepid backports to intrepid?
<roadrock> yaroman: freenode will email it to you.
<credo> Scuanor: if not you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file manually
<yaroman> roadrock1: And how do I ask for it?
<crdlb> grndslm: it's backports for intrepid, not from intrepid
<roadrock> yaroman: the website
<crdlb> grndslm: it's in intrepid's release notes if you want to double-check :)
<grndslm> ahh... i've never enabled backports actually, as i'm far too cautious.
<roadrock> yaroman: http://freenode.net/
<saadi559595> can't use my scanner "benq 4300U" with xsane or kooka...how to configure my scanner with sane ...i have windows drivers with me..
<^paradox^> i mean cause 4 gigs would certainly help clear some space from my computer
<grndslm> crdlb:  ya mind explaining this: "there are two drivers available, madwifi (ath_pci), and ath5k; the former has a binary-only HAL (ath_hal)"
<O__o> roadrock, dont want realplayer
<crdlb> grndslm: it's not the same thing as intrepid-backports; it's even included on the CD
<grndslm> weird
<Scuanor> credo: i preceded it with sudo, making the command look as "sudo nvidia-xconfig" but ntohing happens, no feedback whatsoever
<roadrock> O__o: ok
<grndslm> crdlb:what is ath5k?
<credo> Scuanor: yes. you must restart X. i believe it writes the settings it recognizes
<O__o> roadrock, how do i add the extra package source?
<streenz> grndslm, ath5k are linux wifi drivers
<crdlb> grndslm: madwifi is the old driver, which has a closed-source Hardware Access Layer (Atheros claimed this is because the device can exceed FCC restrictions, which would make it illegal in the US)
<O__o> is it mediubuntu something like that?
<Scuanor> credo: im not sure i understand, i must restart ubuntu before giving the sudo xconfig command?
<crdlb> grndslm: ath5k is a driver which uses the linux wifi stack like other drivers and has a reverse-engineered replacement for what the HAL does
<crdlb> so it can be included in the kernel now
<roadrock> O__o: but you dont want it
<credo> Scuanor: you must exit the windowed mode and start it anew before it takes effect
<Scuanor> credo: okay.
<grndslm> crdlb: interesting... doesn't work with 2.6.24?
<credo> Scuanor: no need to restart...
<grndslm> crdlb: is recompiling possible? it almost seems like that might be worth it for what I'm trying to do
<crdlb> grndslm: probably not, madwifi is probably the only real choice for hardy
<Scuanor> credo CTRL+ALT+DEL worked :o)
<hotleg> tsup
<Scuanor> credo: sorry, i meant not del but backspace
<credo> Scuanor: examine your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hotleg> wait
<hotleg> whats going on here?
 * Scuanor pulls hotleg ;oP
<credo> Scuanor: yes but i believe ubuntu has graphic login manager running still... not sure if you must exit that TOO or not
<Scuanor> args
<hotleg> hey guys
<quibbler> hotleg: hi
<hotleg> anybody knows some software for xubuntu like dvdshrink?
<Scuanor> credo: okay, i just restart the pc ( its not this one )
<hotleg> im looking for some software like dvdshrink for xubuntu
<hotleg> anyone can help me?
<lusepuster_> Hi folks - I am  trying to share a folder on a local network, but the sharing options dialog tells me I don't have the right to do that. I guess I need to add myself to a group; which would that be?
<quibbler> hotleg: k9copy
<hotleg> oo cool!
<hotleg> thanks quibbler
<hotleg> ill check
<Stueh> Could someone please tell me how to set a program for startup? eg. when I login, the program starts automatically?
<rww> !startup | Stueh
<ubottu> Stueh: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<quibbler> Stueh: system-preference-sessions
<Stueh> rww: thankyou
<Shaun> roadrock: i have splash and quiet disabled so i can see the kernel output during startup...running dmesg after booting up sucessfully with the second hdd attached only allows me to view output from the current boot
<Shaun> second hdd detatched*
<Lokin> How do I add programs to the startup menu via terminal?
<Lokin> ?
<lusepuster_> Lokin, what is a startup menu?
<Lokin> It is the user applications the OS loads from grub
<lusepuster_> Ah, ok. Sorry, blank  on that one
<Lokin> lusepuster_: wanna help me test something
<roadrock> Shaun: attach it then sudo fdisk -l  note the drive and edit /etc/fstab
<roadrock> Shaun: you have something weird happening
<Shaun> the drive mounts fine after i attach it
<Shaun> and i can use it normally
<Lokin> Anyone, telnet truehelix.com 2749
<Lokin> need some testing done
<roadrock> Shaun: fstab should mount it on boot if its instructed properly
<Lokin> lusepuster_: telnet truehelix.com 2749
<O__o> anyone knows how to edit the maximus exclude list?
<Shaun> attached, it lists the drive as sdf, but its UUID is in fstab so running mount /mnt/store mounts the drive fine
<lusepuster_> Lokin, sure
<lusepuster_> hang on
<hotleg> hey guys
<roadrock> Shaun: i think your fstab needs fixing
<hotleg> anyone knows how to make a shortcut for pidgin? in xubuntu
<Lokin> EVERYONE, TRY AN OVERLOAD MY CHAT SERVER PLEASE, telnet truehelix.com 2749
<Shaun> i'll pastebin.ca my fstab for you
<quibbler> O__o: look here: http://albertsq.blogspot.com/2008/09/maximus-configuration.html
<lusepuster_> Lokin; it asks me to enter handle...
<roadrock> Shaun: k
<lusepuster_> ?
<Lokin> enter a name
<lusepuster_> sure
<hotleg> i want to make some pidgin shortcut anyone knows how to do it? please
<Shaun> http://www.pastebin.ca/1345661
<martin_> morning...
<hotleg> im new in xubuntu
<Shaun> its been working for months, why would it suddenly break, my fstab is the same as my backup
<hotleg> and really need your help
<quibbler> hotleg: where do you want the shortcut?
<hotleg> o thanks qui
<hotleg> mm
<hotleg> in the desktop
<lusepuster_> Bump: I'm trying to share a folder as a windows share but don't have permission. What group should I add myself to to get that?
<hotleg> its really hard and dumb to have eveytime i want to run it from the aplicattion and then internet and all that
<quibbler> hotleg: right click on the desktop --create launcher
<hotleg> i want it more fast
<hotleg> yea but it says that i need to find it in the harddrive
<Like> lusepuser i recomended too you dont touch the permisses
<hotleg> should i just seleect
<hotleg> it?
<opera_> ！Bullet Proof X
<quibbler> hotleg: for command just type pidgin
<Like> tnx opera_
<hotleg> really?
<hotleg> oo damn
<quibbler> hotleg: really
<opera_> what is bullet proof x
<hotleg> thats easy!!,first time with this OS and im lovin it!!
<quibbler> hotleg: ;-)
<hotleg> hey quibb thanks a lot for uyour help
<lusepuster_> Like, why is that? Not much fun in having a graphic utility if I can't use it...?
<mamaro> I don't understan how this works: I have the same username on my "server-ubuntu" and the "laptop-vista" then I mapped a directory. I can't delete,create new folders. What do I change in User settings?
<hotleg> what can you tell me about virus in xubuntu?
<savvas> Is there a recommended upgrade offline for servers without a desktop manager? This seems to be only for graphical upgrades: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<hotleg> should i worried about them?
<opera_> !Bullet Proof X
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bullet Proof X
<roadrock> Shaun: you might try /dev/sdf  /mnt/store  butusing LVM..I dunno. backup the file first
<quibbler> hotleg: there are no virus to worry about in linux
<opera_> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<hotleg> cool!
<hotleg> no drivers,no antivirus,really fast
<hotleg> damn!!
<hotleg> this OS rules!!
<Shaun> it wont be sdf if i boot up with the drive attached...and as its lvm the drive isnt mounted by its partition id
<Cedara> I had an fsck error 5 (bad block), now I should run fsck manually (ubuntu 8.10). Googled out that I should get in with the live cd then run fsck in a terminal. Now I'm unsure if I have to unmount the drive first (/dev/sda1)... newbie here...
<Like> lusepuster what happeng with your graphic you use compiz fusion type aptitude purge compiz and disable any tink in your computer
<Shaun> i'll comment out the lvm in fstab and see if the system hangs on boot!
<Shaun> bbiab
<lusepuster_> Like; I have no problem with graphics. The problem is, again, that I don't have permissions to share a folder as a windows share, although I am in admin group
<mamaro> cool
<Like> why
<Like> lusepuster why
<roadrock> Cedara: you dont fsck a mounted drive
<mchelen> lusepuster_, make sure your user owns the directory
<lusepuster_> Like, why what?
<opera_> !tnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx
<Like> hey mheath  you need too be admin too see root folder ?
<opera_> join #bubuntu-cn
<roadrock> Cedara: sudo umount
<jsbw> hi all
<jsbw> who can help me with a sound problem on an compaq evo n600c notebook
<lusepuster_> mchelen, the util tells me I cannot access /var/lib/sambe/usershares, permission denied.
<opera_> join #ubuntu-cn
<Like> answer mheath  the root folder is in grub at type c
<Like> make u sure you have instaled elinks lusepuster_ :)
<lusepuster_> Like, and how would that be relevant to my problem?
<jsbw> lspci gives   Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12) but no sound
<Like> i tell you..
<Like> login too recovery mode
<Like> tell too the machine you need a root console
<Like> instal elinks
<Like> see the problem in the web
<GRusso> show list
<Like> reconfigure your system fine lusepuster_
<lusepuster_> Like, that seems a bit like overkill when all I want to do is create a samba share...?
<GRusso> list
<dr_Willis> install samba,  configure the /etc/samba/smb.conf as needed.. restart samba service. :)
<it-linux> Is there any experience install RigsofRods in Ubuntu 8.10? I´ve stuck here
<dr_Willis> GRusso,  this isent a files/warez channel
<Like> tnx dr.willis
<jsbw> who can helps me with no sound problem
<Like> ./asound.conf
<dr_Willis> I normally install the samba service, give my user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'  - then edit the smb.conf to enable the 'home shares'
<histo> It takes for ever to get samba working properly
<Like> with the access 644 why :)
<int256> i installed ubuntu on my friends system. now it only shows terminal. how to enter GUI
<Like> --man
<craryfans> startx ok?
<dr_Willis> histo,  takes me all of.. say  2 min...
<roadrock> int256: try startx
<dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<dr_Willis> It pays to read the samba docs. :)
<Cedara> Question?
<Like> No
<histo> dr_Willis: well to set it up with no nagging for users. its headaches.
<int256> roadrock: trying..
<Like> well wenn you cant login tell me here
<histo> dr_Willis: You still have to manually edit he smb.conf there is no way around it. to change the security line.
<Linux_Time> moin o:
<dr_Willis> histo,  i always manually edit it anyway...
<dr_Willis> since i know exasctly what i want. :)
<Cedara> I unmounted and ran fsck from the usual window, now i'm getting lots of "error reading block ...." messages with "ignore error" at the end
<Cedara> google says the hdd is failing
<Cedara> is that correct?
<Cedara> because I still have a warranty on it
<dr_Willis> Cedara,  lets just say - it pays to have backups.....
<Cedara> dr_Willis: I do have some backups
<Linux_Time> is there a german ubuntu channel in this network?
<dr_Willis> Cedara,  i would back it up.. and thourlgy test it.
<jsbw> hi im a newbe, who can helps me to getsound on a compaq
<roadrock> int256: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start might wotk.
<Cedara> dr_Willis: how do I thoroughly test it? I'm still a newbie in this
<histo> dr_Willis: yeah its just annoying that they are trying ot add support in the gui for sharing. But they forgot something major that windows users are used to.
<int256> roadrock: ok
<roadrock> int256: what desktop is installed, if any?
<Like> :)
<int256> roadrock: ubuntu 8.10
<roadrock> !de | Linux_Time
<ubottu> Linux_Time: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<craryfans> 8.04 very googd
<Like> ubottu,
<Like> Q
<craryfans> away
<Like> the repos install jaunty ? in 8.10 ubottu
<eadz> Anyone know how I can get a xen DomU kernel for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> !bot | Like
<ubottu> Like: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<int256> roadrock: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' is this is what i have to type in the terminal
<Like> that's no a answer
<roadrock> int256: yes
<Like> Myrtti,
<int256> roadrock: ok
<Myrtti> !enter | Like
<ubottu> Like: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Like> !enter | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Myrtti> Like: what's your point?
<Like> the repos is abaible the new version off jaunty for ubuntu intrepid as a upgrade ? Myrtti
<Sw3RvE> can anyone help with damn small linux? i cant get online with it.
<Myrtti> Like: no. not unless you actively make it offer it
<int256> roadrock: not working.
<Like> ok Myrtti  i download alternate :)
<Myrtti> Sw3RvE: as you can see, this is #ubuntu...
<Myrtti> !es | Like
<ubottu> Like: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sw3RvE> yes i know... no ones talking in the correct channel so i had to outsource. :)
<roadrock> int256: have you done a full install, server install?
<Like> good morning Myrtti
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> is LinuxPAM or OpenPAM which is used on ubuntu ?
<daredevilthere> How to install usb modem in Ubuntu?
<WeepingUser> Ok. I know this is horrible. But I am at my wits end. I need some help, before I tear mye eyes out.
<daredevilthere> How do  i setup ubuntu usb modem?
<opera_> who can tell me if the chapter of 'X' is importent.
<opera_> need i study it?
<Like> try install wifiradar daredevilthere
<daredevilthere> no i dont have wifi i want to setup dsl usb modem?
<daredevilthere> Like: any idea
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<opera_> no one tell me
<WeepingUser> Is there anyone here willing to help me? A little information: I know very little about unbuntu, but have managed to install it correctly on my new notebook. But I cant get some of my functions to work.
<hotleg> see ya i got to go
<hotleg> good nite everybody!
<Myrtti> opera_: you're not making any sense now... what chapter X?
<hotleg> o PD listen some hot leg!
<hotleg> the bes man rock band ever!
<hotleg> byebye
<Like> hmhmhmhmhm k
<Shaun> roadrock: the system hangs at the same point even with the reference to mounting the partition is commented out
<daredevilthere> I need some IDE IN ubuntu?
<Shaun> roadrock: if i leave it long enough there is a kernel panic
<WeepingUser> Anyone? I cant find any help anywhere.
<Like> daredevilthere wath doo you want
<it-linux> WeepingUser : Do you have connect it to internet using build-in network adaptor ?
<Myrtti> WeepingUser: you haven't really asked your question yet.
<daredevilthere> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<WeepingUser> I cant get it to recognize or connect to the internet at all, besides the once I managed to do it to get updates.
<roadrock> Shaun: I don't know LVM
<opera_> xorg.conf
<it-linux> WeepingUser : what type of Laptop you have?
<daredevilthere> Like: Do u knw how to setup adsl modem?
<WeepingUser> Acer Aspire
<Like> wath do you want configure with the ide cable ...
<Like> yes
<Like> pppoeconf daredevilthere
<Like> at root
<daredevilthere> Like: how??
<it-linux> WeepingUser : the series?
<roadrock> int256: have you any desktop installed?
<daredevilthere> Like: But how do u compile the driver?
<opera_> ok, i tellphone my husband
<Like> type at root pppoeconf if you dont have the pakage install with your cd distro
<WeepingUser> The One series
<WeepingUser> Aspire ONe
<gluonman> I am trying to figure out how to connect my T-Mobile Dash to my Ubuntu laptop so that I can do file transfers. The phone is unrecognized, though.
<it-linux> WeepingUser : Oh..you use Net book, right?
<WeepingUser> Yes. I have three comps, and I am currently on one of the working ones.
<Cedara> Hoorah, fsck worked!
<Cedara> I got in...
<Like> !solve | Cedara
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solve
<Cedara> huh?
<Shaun> WeepingUser: http://www.aspireonekernel.com/
<roadrock> Cedara: congrats
<Cedara> I'm not following
<Like> j/k
<Cedara> thanks.
<WeepingUser> What am I supposed to do with that
<Shaun> its a modified kernel for the aspire one
<ikonia> WeepingUser: what's up? what's the problem
<mchelen> gluonman, are you using usb or bluetooth?
<it-linux> WeepingUser : I have a nice program that can build repository that worked on your working Netbook
<gluonman> mchelen, I'm using USB.
<it-linux> WeepingUser : that is aptonCD
<Ademan> does anyone know where i can get python 2.6.x without sidestepping apt? i'm on intrepid atm
<mchelen> gluonman, does the phone support detection as usb hd? if not you may need some particular programs
<Shaun> roadrock: i'll look into the possibility of it being an lvm issue
<Like> gluonman,  after 8.10 the system autoconfigure the flash point
<lusepuster_> Like, please don't try to solve people's problems if you don't have a clue what they are about. It is not making anything easier and giving others the false impression that the problem is already being solved.
<gluonman> mchelen, the phone uses wm5.2 (Windows Mobile). It's designed for USB file-transfers and autosync. But Ubuntu just won't recognize it.
<gluonman> Like, what do you mean?
<WeepingUser> I like the setup of the screen I have. Whatever help I can get would be wonderfull, speaking of which I am not well versed in this stuff. Soo...what does aptonCD do?
<it-linux> WeepingUser : this application can collect all of your install apps in your netbook and turn it to ISO
<wtv> !aptoncd | WeepingUser
<ubottu> WeepingUser: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<it-linux> thank you ubottu
<roadrock> i better crash gotta get up in 3 hours
<WeepingUser> .....*is confused*
<it-linux> WeepingUser : is that already have Linpus Linux on your Netbook?
<Harmonia_Amanda> bonjour
<WeepingUser> No. It came originally with windows. With much much effort I got unbuntu on it
<mchelen> gluonman, try searching for your phone model and ubuntu, also check if it shows up with sudo fdisk -l
<gluonman>  mchelen, I've been searching the web for answers for the last 2 hours. Haven't found much info. Or at least info that I understand in the least. But I'll try sudo fdisk -l
<streenz> WeepingUser, I wasnt looking at this window until now.. I also have an Acer Aspire One running ubuntu, was there something you had a problem with?
<Like> hey lusepuster_  dont fith please
<ikonia> Like: don't fith ?
<mchelen> gluonman, does it work okay in other computers? maybe some option on the phone must be enabled
<hotbaby1> hi
<hotbaby1> what is the equivalent of mirc in ubuntu?
<WeepingUser> Yes. I got it on there, no problems at all, but zero internet connection, and zero recognition of wireless connections. Even hooked in via hard line I only got it to work long enough to update. ANy ideas for a kind of uneducated user streenz?
<gluonman> mchelen, if I plug it into a Windows computer, it automatically pops up the file-transfer/sync gui. So I can get my phone's pictures, etc. on a computer if it's WIndows no problem.
<wtv> pidgin hotbaby1
<gluonman> mchelen, so no, it's not the phone. It's Ubuntu.
<hotbaby1> pidgin??
<mchelen> hotbaby1, try xchat
<ikonia> hotbaby1: there are many irc clients
<hotbaby1> ok
<wtv> !pidgin ~ hotbaby1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> hotbaby1: if you search for "irc" in the package manager you'll see many options
<wtv> !pidgin | hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<hotbaby1> where is package manager?
<hotbaby1> does it come with ubuntu?
<mchelen> gluonman, what is the phone model?
<wtv> hotbaby1 yes it does
<ikonia> hotbaby1: the package manager is with ubuntu, yes
<ikonia> hotbaby1: if you search the package manager for "irc" you'll see many clients
<gluonman> mchelen, it's the T-Mobile Dash.
<hotbaby1> how to get access to package manger?
<hotbaby1> system menu?
<streenz> WeepingUser, the wifi doesnt work right out of the box.. have you tried doing anything, like installing other wifi drivers?
<it-linux> WeepingUser: ok, what kind of Ubuntu you have installed ?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: system -> administration -> synaptic
<mchelen> hotbaby1, applications -> add /remove
<gluonman> mchelen, the Dash's OS is wm5.2
<mchelen> either one
<hotbaby1> how to install stuf in synaptic?
<hotbaby1> stuff*
<WeepingUser> I would if I knew where to get any. Or how to install them.
<ikonia> !synaptic > hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1, please see my private message
<barduck> how would I rename a filename extension to lower case? I found a "rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/'" command but it renames the entire filename. How do I change it to work on extension only ?
<it-linux> WeepingUser : try wicd
<it-linux> WeepingUser : it works for me until now
<crazy_monkey> i want do install something but ./install gives the error "command not found"
<WeepingUser> And I have unbuntu version 8.10
<dash84> the room has 1337 people
<streenz> WeepingUser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L   <--- on that page it has a section for WLan
<hotbaby1> one more question
<dash84> you could read that in two ways
<dash84> ;]
<hotbaby1> i'm going to install ubuntu
<hotbaby1> i have 45GB which has vista installed -boot drive
<hotbaby1> i have another 10GB
<hotbaby1> which is not boot drive
<hotbaby1> can i install in 10GB?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: sure
<FloodBot2> hotbaby1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wtv> hotbaby1 yes
<hotbaby1> will ubuntu installer make  it boot drive also?
<dash84> does it have anything you need on it?
<WeepingUser> I found that streenz, but I cant make heads or tails of it'
<dash84> :/
<Guest76238> hi, anyone willing to help a newby, forum is not ansg me:  mandb: device is too full...
<Myrtti> barduck: rename 's/\.A-Z$/\.a-z/' * ?
<hotbaby1> ?
<wtv> if you have a single hd, grub will be installed on it hotbaby1
<Myrtti> barduck: not sure though
<barduck> Myrtti: I will check that
<wtv> !grub | hotbaby1
<hotbaby1> grub is installed automatically?
<ubottu> hotbaby1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Myrtti> barduck: basically combine what's in man rename
<hotbaby1> will it mess up vista?
<wtv> yeah grub is a part of ubuntu installation
<it-linux> WeepingUser : is there any question?
<streenz> WeepingUser, does your wired networking work right now, or no?
<wtv> hotbaby1 no it won't
<hotbaby1> i have one harddisk which is partitioned into 45 GB and 10GB
<mchelen> gluonman, have you seen synce.org?
<gluonman> mchelen, no.
<WeepingUser> Streenz: No it dosent. At all.
<hotbaby1> so i just follow the installer
<gluonman> mchelen, is it synce.org or did you intend sync.org?
<hotbaby1> choose 10GB is the installation place?
<hotbaby1> am i right?
<dash84> hot, why dont you just use virtualbox
<dash84> lol
<mchelen> gluonman, synCE.org
<hotbaby1> apt-get update is the command to update software in ubuntu
<hotbaby1> i use virtualbox
<gluonman> mchelen, alright. Does it do file transfer?
<wtv> hotbaby1 yeah its ok you can go ahead and follow the installer just know that you vil have 2 use manual partitionning whr the mount point shud b /
<hotbaby1> it mess up my vista boot
<hotbaby1> i can't boot vista
<mchelen> hotbaby1, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<hotbaby1> after i install virtual box
<hotbaby1> virtual box is not good
<dash84> i highly doubt thats the case.
<entrooo> Does anybody here use octave?
<dash84> virtualbox never once gave me a problem
<hotbaby1> also i'm reading "linux device driver 3rd edition"
<dash84> +i dont see how that would affect your vista from booting
<mchelen> gluonman, think so, here is ubuntu install guide: http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<hotbaby1> it said i need to download linux 2.6 kernel from kernel.org
<hotbaby1> what is the point of doing it?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: what said that ?
<hotbaby1> ubuntu has linux kernel?
<Like> :)
<ikonia> hotbaby1: ubuntu is linux
<dash84> lol
<hotbaby1> i'm trying to learn how to write linux device driver from a book
<Linux_Time> does someone here know why i'm banned in #ubuntu-de ? :o
<wtv> don't go for manual update. install what ubuntu gives you hotbaby1
<Myrtti> hotbaby1: good luck with that
<ikonia> hotbaby1: ok - well ubuntu uses the linux kernel
<gluonman> mchelen, thank you. I'll check that out. Any problems and I'll be back to ask you.
<ikonia> Linux_Time: join #ubuntu-irc
<WeepingUser> Streenz?
<Chousuke> hotbaby1: having the kernel sources will make it easier for you as you can study them
<mchelen> gluonman, hope that works idk if there is an easier way
<dash84> yeah can someone get an op in #kubuntu-offtopic to unban me
<dash84> they banned me for being a jerk
<gluonman> mchelen, thanks.
<dash84> lol
<entrooo> Anybody worked with octave before?
<hotbaby1> chouseke
<hotbaby1> u expert with device driver?
<ikonia> dash84: please join #ubuntu-ops - and it's not funny
<Chousuke> hotbaby1: not at all :P
<dash84> really?
<ikonia> dash84: yes
<ensonic> could anyone get something going for thsi bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oprofile/+bug/272209 ?
<Chousuke> hotbaby1: writing device drivers is not easy
<ensonic> I really miss oprofile
<Chousuke> hotbaby1: have you ever programmed in C before?
<mchelen> gluonman, check the 8.10 guide if you are using intrepid
<hotbaby1> yes
<dash84> ...
<Chousuke> well, good
<dash84> :/
<hotbaby1> i'm going to learn linux device driver 3rd edition
<ikonia> dash84: please stop that
<ikonia> hotbaby1: ok, good luck with it
<streenz> WeepingUser, sorry.. what does it do? Is it saying "Disconnected" or something similar after it tries to connect thru a wired connection?
<gluonman> mchelen, alright.
<dash84> stop what
<hotbaby1> i heard most of the source code doesn't compile
<homercycles> does anybody know where gnome stores all its recent file history for applications such as Totem? I'd like to automate the clearing of such information
<ikonia> dash84: making random posts in this channel please.
<trupheenix> ikonia: how do i remove sudo privileges for a user?
<hotbaby1> so anyone has written device driver before?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: you heard wrong, and that is not ontopic for this channel
<ikonia> trupheenix: take them out of the admin group
<dash84> nah thats just my expression being translated into text.
<ikonia> dash84: then please stop that
<dash84> but im so used to it!
<ikonia> dash84: then please stop that
<trupheenix> ikonia: ok so the command for doing that is? i know how to use the GUI but i'm trying this on a server
<WeepingUser> Streenz: EXACTLY it sits there doing its attempting to connect, then says disconnected.
<ikonia> trupheenix: usermod -g $groups user
<trupheenix> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> trupheenix: with sudo of course
<entrooo> Hey, I'm in a gnome terminal window and it says "END" and I can't figure out how to get back to the prompt
<ikonia> tritium: or you could just pull them from the /etc/group file
<entrooo> no matter what i hit it beeps
<ikonia> tritium: sorry not you
<Kartagis> entrooo, type q
<ikonia> trupheenix: or you could pull them from the /etc/group file
<quibbler> entrooo: type q
<entrooo> Kartagis, thank you man, that beeping was killing me
<Kartagis> np entrooo
<entrooo> Do you know how to turn off that system beep? I tried doing some commands I read to turn it off in the terminal but it is still doing it
<streenz> WeepingUser, okay, the exact same thing happened to me as well.. it is a problem with the kernel 2.6.27-11... I fixed it on mine by loading an earlier kernel at boot that I had installed, but if you just installed ubuntu recently you might not have one to choose from..  hrmm
<Mpole> hi everyone
<Mpole> does anyone know how to configure a CDMA USB data modem?
<WeepingUser> *looks hopefully at*
<Mpole> using setserial and wvdialconf and wvdial?
<wtv> yeah. is der a way 2 get rid of the system beep?
<wtv> the one dats sounded wen you shutdown
<quibbler> entrooo: system-preferences-sound-system beep uncheck
<streenz> WeepingUser, okay hold on let me see what I can find
<theygotme> how do i comment out lines in conkyrc ?
<wtv> or press backspace in empty textbox
<crazy_monkey> help, when I enter './install' it sais command not found
<quibbler> theygotme: # at the beginning  of the line
<ardchoille> crazy_monkey: that is telling the system to run the file named "install"
<theygotme> quibbler: then it only displays a # in front of the rest :(
<WeepingUser> I apologize in advance if I am a little dull, I have been working on this...*counts* 16 hours
<entrooo> quibbler where does it say system though? I don't see it in there
<crazy_monkey> ardchoille, there is a file install in the directory but why this error
<Mpole> Anyone: How do I configure my CDMA USB data modem using setserial, wvdialconf and wvdial?
<ardchoille> crazy_monkey: is the file named install or Install or INSTALL or install.sh?
<quibbler> entrooo: main menu
<crazy_monkey> ardchoille, no its just install
<entrooo> quibbler, I'm talking about in the sound preferences
<entrooo> I'm in sounds and I don't see system any where
<ardchoille> crazy_monkey: open the fle in gedit and see what it is: gedit install
<ardchoille> crazy_monkey: I'm thinking it is install instructions rather than an install script
<it-linux> I have a problem recently, my Firefox it´s becaome slow to loading.
<it-linux> the internet connection is fine, no problem at all
<quibbler> entrooo: so am i...last tab is system beep
<Kartagis> when I am connected to a samba share, the laptop takes sooooo long to shutdown. any ideas why?
<ardchoille> crazy_monkey: also check the execute perms on that install file, you may have to set the execute bit
<it-linux> when I switch tab, it´s hang up ffor a while than loading.
<it-linux> what´s the problem?
<it-linux> I´ve re-install too
<quibbler> theygotme: where in conkyrc are you trying to comment out?
<entrooo> quibbler my last tab is just Sounds, I only have two, Devices and Sounds
<streenz> WeepingUser, I'm sending you a private message, it should show up as my name by the channel list (where it says #ubuntu on the side)
<simeon_> hi all... is there a Right Way (TM) to compile out-of-tree kernel modules to load on a standard Ubuntu install? I'm having module symbol version issues...
<quibbler> entrooo: i have 3 tabs ..i'm using ubuntu you?
<simeon_> I installed and extracted linux-source, then I copied my running kernel's .config from /boot, did a make modules_prepare
<entrooo> quibbler, I have ubuntu intrepid 8.10
<simeon_> make M=/some/dir/containing/module builds the module
<simeon_> modinfo says it has module versioning
<quibbler> entrooo: ah i,m 8.04 maybe 8.10 is different ask again
<simeon_> but I get a kernel message saying it cannot find the versioning structure in the module when I try load it with insmod...
<entrooo> quibbler, I found a temp fix to do it through terminal
<crazy_monkey> ardchoille, thx that was the problem
<entrooo> quibbler, thanks for your help anyways
<ardchoille> entrooo: where are you and what's the issue?
<ardchoille> crazy_monkey: yw :)
<quibbler> entrooo: what was the fix?
<entrooo> ardchoille, I'm in my sound preferences looking to turn off system beep
<ardchoille> entrooo: for logout?
<m31> c
<entrooo> quibbler, it was sudo rmmod pcspkr
<entrooo> ardchoille, just in general, like if I hold delete and stuff
<quibbler> entrooo: thx
<entrooo> quibbler, but you'll have to use that each time you boot up
<ardchoille> entrooo: I see a lot of tweaks in Sound Preferences -> Sounds tab
<entrooo> Is there a way to have my linux run a few commands each time I boot up rather than having to manually type them each time?
<quibbler> entrooo: found this thread in the forums maybe what for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051220
<entrooo> I have to turn on my wireless card each time and it's kind of annoying to type it each time
<ikonia> entrooo: /etc/rc.local maybe ?
<entrooo> ikonia, what is that?
<ikonia> entrooo: script file thats executed on boot
<entrooo> ikonia, should I just add my own commands and it will work?
<Notch-1> excuse me, shuld you point me to a good password manager that can handle pidgin/firefox/evolution/etc passwords?
<entrooo> quibbler, good find man, thanks
<Mpole> !Huawei EC325
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Huawei EC325
<Mpole> !Huawei
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Huawei
<hotbaby1> anyone used ndiswrapper before?
<ikonia> entrooo: pretty much yup
<Paddy_EIRE> Mpole: I use a Huawei.. although not that one
<ardchoille> Notch-1:  I use revelation
<Paddy_EIRE> Mpole: ask your question
<hotbaby1> mhy dell wlan wireless card doesn't work on ubuntu
<ikonia> hotbaby1: yes, I don't personally rate it as a technology but I do appreciate some people will need it as there is no other tehnology
<hotbaby1> easy to install
<simplexio> Mpole: just google it. there if huawei means that you want to get 3G mobile connection
<hotbaby1> does it come with ubuntu?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: it won't work nativley if there is no Linux kernel module for it nativly, hence why some people need to use ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> !wontwork | hotbaby1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<ikonia> hotbaby1:  you need to install it using the package manager
<dkg> How can I configure ubuntu to ignore my remote control as a keyboard when I use lirc, or not use lirc and have all the buttons mapped to some key using built in driver?
<hotbaby1> it comes with package manger?
<entrooo> ikonia, in the script it says it runs at the end of each multiuser runlevel, not at the start though
<hotbaby1> so it's in ubuntu?
<hotbaby1> cool
<ikonia> hotbaby1: it is in the ubuntu software repositories which are accessed through the package manager
<hotbaby1> so i don't need to download
<ikonia> entrooo: oh sorry, you said at the start
<Paddy_EIRE> !repositories | hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ikonia> hotbaby1: you will need to download from the ubuntu repos through the package manager
<hotbaby1> JRE is in pakage manger too?
<entrooo> ikonia, I want it to run at the start
<simplexio> dkg: i think you can configure lirc to do specific command on button
<entrooo> ikonia, but in the script it says it runs at the end of each session
<ikonia> entrooo: apologies, then you need to make an init script and add it to the correct run level
<hotbaby1> i need to setup repo?
<hotbaby1> what's that?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<hotbaby1> how to get to package manager?
<ardchoille> !repos | hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hotbaby1> system->admin-synatic?
<archman> I'm not trying to flame here, but is there any burning program that actually works? (heck...is there any program that works...) I'm trying to burn cue/bin here, on brasero, nero linux and k3b and it says that the image is corrupted. I go to the xp machine, and everything burned fine, disc working) What's now the problem again?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah hotbaby1
<entrooo> ikonia, I need to head to bed, but I'll come back and try and figure that out later, thanks for your help though
<ikonia> entrooo: no problem
<hotbaby1> how to install
<hotbaby1> once i get to package manager?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: use the package manager and the links I gave you
<ikonia> !synaptic > hotbaby1
<dkg> simplexio: I can get lirc working but the kernel still processes buttons pressed as keyboard keys too.  can I dissable that? /dev/input/event6?
<ubottu> hotbaby1, please see my private message
<Paddy_EIRE> hotbaby1: search for ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> hotbaby1: using synaptic
<hotbaby1> and then paddy?
<ikonia> hotbaby1: as you're not running ubuntu yet you'll find it hard to discuss this
<ikonia> hotbaby1: try running it first
<simplexio> archman: my gnome defautl cdburner works fine, though it want images to be .iso, chek bin2iso
<Paddy_EIRE> tick it to install it hotbaby1 :P
<ikonia> hotbaby1: also read the documents ubottu just sent you
<hotbaby1> ok
<Silicium> from where is the Default Nautilus-Desktop Background Color loaded if its not set in gconf?
<Seveas> archman, try converting the .bin to iso before burning
<simeon_> is anyone running Intrepid with a kernel from Jaunty?
<simplexio> dkg: no idea. i just googled about that stuff few months ago when i had little project that didnt start
<ardchoille> Silicium: in nautilus, Edit -> Backgrounds and emblems ?
<dkg> simplexio: I've exhausted my googling skills on the matter :(
<Silicium> the desktop background
<archman> simplexio, seveas, is there not ANY app that supports both? Do I need to have 4 apps to do a one-type job...after two years of using ubuntu I'm starting to dislike it :(
<Silicium> the brown one
<Notch-1> ardchoille: i can use it with firefox?
<Silicium> ardchoille: this isnt set in gconf if is unchanged
<Silicium> and i need to change that default value
<Silicium> and also not in gconf
<quentusrex> I'm getting a locale error. How do I manually set the locale?
<ardchoille> Notch-1: if you're talking about the functionality of kwallet, then I don't know a gnome app that does it
<Silicium> ardchoille: any idea?
<ardchoille> Silicium: I don't have a normal desktop in gnome but I seem to remember right-clicking the desktop and choosing "configure" or some such
<Silicium> i dont have a gui
<archman> simplexio: bin2iso is not in reps...
<simplexio> archman: probably there is, but i think that .bin/cue compo is from nero and it has nothing to do with linux enviroment
 * Flare183 is tired
<Silicium> i need to predefine that
<Notch-1> ardchoille: yes, i was :°°
<barduck> how would I rename a filename extension to lower case? I found a "rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/'" command but it renames the entire filename. How do I change it to work on extension only ? or is there another command line that can do this?
<dkg> how can I find which driver/module is using /dev/input/event6 and find it's source code? where should I start?
<nomingzi> please advise me what program can be used to send or receive fax ?
<Scuanor> °waves°
<ardchoille> barduck: would this help?   http://ardchoille.pastebin.com/m1edf6002
<Caesi> hullo, could anyone tell me how to remove tomboy notes from the startup programmes under Ubuntu? can't find it anywhere
<archman> simplexio: i tried bchunk and it parts it into iso and some cdr's ...
<cooldduuudde> caesi system>preferences>sessions
<barduck> ardchoille: well, it is a start...I need it to be generic
<Caesi> cooldduuudde: it's not there
<Seveas> Silicium, isn't it in the gdm config?
<cooldduuudde> caesi what's not there?
<Caesi> cooldduuudde: tomboy notes
<simplexio> archman: yes, yes, bchunk should do it, you could also do apt-cache search 2iso
<Silicium> Seveas: yes, i already found
<Silicium> thanks :)
<archman> simplexio: searched now, only bchunk exists, but it doesn't create just a single iso...that's the problem
<cooldduuudde> :'(
<TheK_> ok.. I'm puzzled. I'm running ubuntu 8.10 on a amd machine with integrated ATI graphics. I'm seeing 1mb/s memory leak when running mythtv.
<MaT-dg> how can I find the device name of a (capture)-device?
<dkg> MaT-dg: try lspci or lsusb
<banisterfiend> anyone know a good free gnome video capture program? i want to show someone how to configure a program
<banisterfiend>  and i want a video of myself doing it
<banisterfiend>  what's the best/easiest one to use? note i dont have a particularly fast system
<koshari> banisterfiend record mydesktop
<dkg> where can I find the source code for files in  /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/media/   ?
<MaT-dg> ok, I see my webcam with lsusb, but how do I open the stream in vlc? onboard cam is '/dev/video0'
<banisterfiend> is that the best one ksh?
<ikonia> last hot
<ikonia> oops
<simplexio> dkg: from linux-source
<saadi559595> can anyone tell me how can i use my benq 4300U XP drivers with ubuntu (gutsy)
<koshari> banisterfiend if you dont have a particuly fast system yu can just recors a portion of your desktop, ie a single window
<koshari> saadi559595 you cannot
<banisterfiend> koshari: ok thanks
<dkg> simplexio: is that the package name?
<saadi559595> my scanner is supported with sane but i can't use it...how can i make it workable
<simplexio> dkg: maybe... basicly if you want to edit kernel drivers you need to compile new kernel
<koshari> MaT-dg i dont know that you can do what you want with VLC
<koshari> saadi559595 what sort is it?
<dkg> simplexio: that's not a problem, I NEED to get this working. thanks for the help. I'll have a little google around :)
<saadi559595> my scanner is benq 4300 U usb flatbed scanner
<MaT-dg> koshari: I did it before but with the new vlc or the new ubuntu the names are a little different I guess
<simplexio> dkg: there is ubuntu way to do i. check compile kernel ubuntu way. and fetch latest kernel from kernel org
<koshari> saadi559595 firs see if your sys can see it with lsusb
<dkg> simplexio: will do. thanks again : )
<simplexio> dkg: so problem is that lirc remote gives "keys" to X when you use it or what ?
<dkg> simplexio: even without lirc, ir_common (I think) is sending keys, with lirc it gets them twice
<saadi559595> how can i c it with |susb
<simplexio> dkg: i could usually use my mad google skillz but im at work and only browser that i can use is ie6 on sloow xp computer
<koshari> saadi559595 sorry i meant lsusb in a terminal
<dkg> simplexio: I've been googling for days, found nothing of interest, only similar to this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/67399
<simplexio> dkg: have you tested different kernel versions ?
<dkg> simplexio: not yet.
<simplexio> dkg: if its kernel bug then it usually get fixed in next release.
<dkg> simplexio: hope so.  take care.  I'll go search some more.
<simplexio> dkg: my best quess is that if remote control uses /dev/ttyS0, it has settings wrong because it echoes all commands twice
<alfar> hello
<hateball> I've got an Ubuntu 8.04, with 2 NICs running under VmWare ESX. For some reason the network stops working at times. I'm wondering if this might be ESX related, or if it's a Ubuntu issue? Machines with just one NIC work fine, with or without Vmware-tools.
<simplexio> dkg: and is there any change that you happen to be build live ubuntu + remote control + something enviroment ?
<disappearedng> how do I open a uif file?
<nomingzi> please advise me what program that can send and receive fax ?
<ikonia> nomingzi: hylafax ?
<ikonia> nomingzi: *may want to check the spelling*
<ikonia> hilafax ? hylafax ?
<nomingzi> ikonia: thanks
<oCean_> disappearedng: that's a specific iso file I think?
<hay_ig2000> hi all, when I type su >and password>authenication failed  usind intrepid
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> hay_ig2000: don't use su
<Aragon> can i undo a aptitude update... because i have a notebook here and i it run perfectly with xubuntu until i did an update now i cant boot it... also with the older kernel, which worked before one cant boot it...
<ActionParsnip> hay_ig2000: use: sudo -i
<shadeslayer> hi, i have gnome and kde but gdm wont start and i have to use kdm
<hay_ig2000> ok thanks a llot
<oCean_> disappearedng: created by MagicISO apparently
<ActionParsnip> hay_ig2000: su wont work as there is no root pass
<zamba> i need a capture card that's known to work in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> and quassel doesnt seem to display my messages i send propely
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hay_ig2000> i stands for=
<zamba> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> hay_ig2000: interactive
<ActionParsnip> hay_ig2000: when you are done, type exit and you will revert back to user level
<ActionParsnip> hay_ig2000: try to minimise its use
<oCean_> disappearedng: I think you need MagicISO (and also wine to run that) to use the UIF
<hay_ig2000> OK thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<TheK_> ok.. "used memory" as reported by "top" for example is memory which is mapped into some kind of kernel memory mangement, hence it is not 'wasted' but rather effective memory, where as 'free' memory is memory which hasn't yet been put to use.. right?
<shadeslayer> btw when i choose gdm in default-login-manager it doesnt work
<dash84> sup shade
<dash84> hows life
<ActionParsnip> TheK_: pretty much, linux uses memory as disk cache to speed stuff up
<TheK_> hence I should only worry if my userspace apps are grabbing alot of memory or if my swap is working like crazy
<ActionParsnip> TheK_: i always look at what is being used in the process list below
<ActionParsnip> TheK_: you can edit a file to reduce swappiness which will make the system reduce cache instead of using swap when it gets busy
<TheK_> ActionParsnip: Ok.. Is theere anything I should look out for in slabtop when it comes to kernel memory usage?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: btw is quassel an KDE app or GNOME app??
<ActionParsnip> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<banisterfiend> when i use 'record my desktop' to record stuff im doing in a window, it's kind of screwed, the videos dont work right...they remain a static picture with just some weird graphical glitches going on! help!
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<simplexio> TheK_: yes.. and cached ?? has all memory that is reserved to caches
<Aragon> can i pause the boot process... because when i start i throw an error but i cant read it... because it turns off so fast
<simplexio> TheK_: so basicly in linux you dont have free memory. all memory is used to by prgrams, buffers or caches
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: seems to be kde http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/net/quassel-data
<ActionParsnip> simplexio: exactly
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: that means it wont work properly with gnome,right??
<ActionParsnip> TheK_: if you have empty ram then its not benefitting your system
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not at all, you will just have to install qt libs and some kde stuff
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: depends on your view on bloat
<shadeslayer> np
<TheK_> simplexio: yes.. which is just as it should be.. I was concerned at a problem when running mythtv which is causing 'hickups' to the display.. and I kind of got lost in my train of thought :)
<shadeslayer> i like bloat
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can have a tonne of DE guff on your system and it will all run
<TheK_> ActionParsnip, shadeslayer: thanks.
<simplexio> TheK_: stalls ? when recording or when watching tv ?
<TheK_> simplexio: watching and also when running mplayer
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you could install all the *buntu desktops you could find and all the apps from each would run
<shadeslayer> :) but i have to run my cursor over the chat window to get the comments to appear
<TheK_> simplexio: I recently upgraded ati drivers from 9.1 to 9.2 so I don't know if the problem persists though..
<saadi559595> how to get permission of editing a .conf file?
<simplexio> TheK_: my best quess is that in this case you get more information from %wa value, it tells if some program has to wait
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: is it something like apature less the 4.00Gb or similar?
<TheK_> simplexio: ok.. I will setup a monitor and do some measurements.
<ActionParsnip> saadi559595: sudo gedit <the file>
<ActionParsnip> oops
<koshari> banisterfiend have you tried running a smaller area or lower quality rate,? what gpu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> gksudo gedit <file>
<saadi559595> hello action ...thanx again man :)
<ActionParsnip> saadi559595: gksudo for gui apps, sudo for command line apps
<banisterfiend> koshari: i have a shit computer homie
<jussi01> !language | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> gnome recognises Fn+F3
<banisterfiend> jussi01np man
<shadeslayer> yayy
 * shadeslayer checks out other shortcuts
<koshari> banisterfiend you may find what you are trying to acheive is just not possable with your hardware if its ancient
<simplexio> TheK_: if you have big value on %wa then it usually means that you have too much traffic to/from hardisk
<TheK_> simplexio: ack
<Aragon> ActionParsnip, what do you mean with the question... i am sry but my english isnt that good... :D i think it says something about modprobe but i am not sure
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: np, run: dmesg | less      and read it
<Mal3ko> how do you extract 7z files through terminal? which packgae i need?
<Aragon> the problem is i cant get into the system at all... the maschine shut down at the boot progress
<commander_> anyone got 9.04?
<simplexio> Mal3ko: p7zip i think
<shadeslayer> god i hate this
<TecR0c> when you extract a tar.gz and you type tar -zxvf file.tar.gz how do you point it to the desination of where to extract the tar.gz file to ?
<shadeslayer> im switching to pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: then in grub, run the memory tester and also run fsck on your drives
<simplexio> Aragon: when booting, edit grub bootoptions and remove silent from options
<Aragon> ActionParsnip, and simplexio wait i am now trying to run Windows and find the error log...
<Slart_> TecR0c: there is probably a switch or something.. have you looked in "man tar" ?
<Slart_> TecR0c: I think that command extracts to the current folder
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: you'l need http://www.fs-driver.org/ to read the partition
<shadeslayer> how do i set the laptop to power save mode??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i think if you: apt-cache search laptop   you may come up golden
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> so many results
<Slart_> shadeslayer: you mean suspend it?
<Slart_> shadeslayer: or just change the power management settings
<shadeslayer> no i mean like power save in windows
<shadeslayer> yeah power management
<TheK_> simplexio: It seems upgrading the ati driver might have solved the hickups after all. At least I haven't seen anything for a while now. Yet another problem fixed by trusting gut feeling. :P
<banisterfiend> what's some other screencast software i can use besides record my desktop ?a
<simplexio> shadeslayer: you mean hibernate/suspend to ram/suspend to disk ?
<quibbler> commander_: try in #ubuntu+1
<Slart_> shadeslayer: well.. I go to system, preferences, Power management
<shadeslayer> simplexio: no, i mean power managing tools
<redzheb> h
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: you have kubuntu right??
<shadeslayer> Slart_: no that is of no help
<simplexio> shadeslayer: well check what Slart_  said. im not sure that if ther is option to change performance governor ..
<shadeslayer> no like in KDE there are three modes
<shadeslayer> Power save,Performance,Dynamic
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: yes, but i run fluxbox
<DavidVWallin> savvas: Thanks for helping out yesterday!
<Slart_> shadeslayer: then I think you need to explain a bit more what you are trying to do.. more details.. and remember, many here haven't run windows for a long time
<shadeslayer> np
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i still have system settings etc
<streenz> hey I'm helping someone with their wireless drivers and I'm tryin to compile this thing and it comes up with "*** /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH. Stop."   why would she not have that, but I do?
<savvas> DavidVWallin: you finally rebooted the machine eh? :P
<DavidVWallin> quick question everyone. not really ubuntu-specific. Anyone know of a program that lets me capture any streaming sounds on my machine?
<DavidVWallin> savvas: no wasn't that
<ActionParsnip> streenz: you need your linux headers
<ActionParsnip> streenz: for your current kernel
<DavidVWallin> savvas: dont know if you told me to but i placed BusID "PCI:3:0:2:0" in the configfile
<Slart_> !info streamripper | DavidVWallin
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.63.5-1 (intrepid), package size 77 kB, installed size 208 kB
<DavidVWallin> savvas: it was a conflict with busses
<quibbler> banisterfiend: byzanz..istanbul
<savvas> DavidVWallin: ah no, that was the other guy :)
<shadeslayer> something like power devil for GNOME
<DavidVWallin> savvas: still you both helped out a lot and didn't give up :) thanks a lot
<streenz> ActionParsnip, sorry, how would I get the linux headers?
<savvas> sure no problem
<simplexio> DavidVWallin: if you use pulseaudio (i think us default now in ubuntu) you can make output-sink that writes all stuff you hear from speakers to harddisk, i think, newer even tryed something like that
<oCean_> streenz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<streenz> oCean_, okay thanks
<banisterfiend> quibbler: thanks homes, ill give it a go
<DavidVWallin> simplexio: hmm, know where i can find more information about that?
<disappearedng> Hey man
<shadeslayer> !powerdevil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdevil
<disappearedng> how do I tell my android to stop using GPRS
<shadeslayer> !power devil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power devil
<shadeslayer> :|
<ActionParsnip> streenz: uname -r
<simplexio> DavidVWallin: cant remeber, i think it was someking page which had perfsetup pulseudio, or something
<grandrew> hi all! where do all the source packages go/unpack to? I did 'apt-get source iptables' and dont know where to find it now?
<TecR0c> how do i use tar to unzip a file and extract it in a folder?
<ActionParsnip> streenz: apt-cache search header <kernel version numbers>
<MaT-dg> my usb-cam is '/dev/video1', how do I open the stream in vlc? with v4l or v4l2?
<TecR0c> i looked in man tar but couldn't work it out
<DavidVWallin> simplexio: okey, i'll confront google then :D
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: is it a .zip or a .tar.gz
<TecR0c> tar.gz
<grandrew> MaT-dg: depens on camera driver. Most likely v4l2 method
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330618
<ikonia> tertar zxvf tar.gz
<simplexio> DavidVWallin: i think you find what you need with "pulseaudio and output-sink to .wav or something
<ikonia> TecR0c: sorry - tar zxvf tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: tar zxvf <file> -C /destination/folder
<linxeh> TecR0c: tar xf file.tar.gz (modern tar automatically detects compression and adds j / z as appropriate)
<shadeslayer> whats the network manager in GNOME??
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: if the dest folder is not yours yu will need sudo
<zash> shadeslayer: "network manager"
<TecR0c> i am copying from a cdrom to my home folder
<shadeslayer> zash: nope,cant find it
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> XD
<DesFire> cheers
<shadeslayer> hmm GNOME didnt detect my wifi card
<Jazzinghen> Hi
<DesFire> hi
<Jazzinghen> I'd like to setup a dual monitor
<Jazzinghen> I've done everything, but I need to configure it
<jigp> can you guys access your accounts at gmail.com?I can't access.server error..
<ikonia> jigp: this is ubuntu support
<Jazzinghen> I've used nvidia-setting to activate Xinerama, but now I have 2 problems
<Weeltin> hello..
<exon> does anyone have used free NX
<shadeslayer> jigp: yes,i can access btw
<jigp> what?really?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Weeltin> anyone with experince in cacti? need help to get it to make the rra files, after i have make a update form b to d
<Jazzinghen> 1) How do I tell Xorg to use a screen as the main screen? Because it seems like my PC won't let me do this and 2) (It's silly I know) how can I tell Xorg to use the same wallpaper on each monitor instead of stretching it between the two?
<oCean_> exon: I did / do
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ActionParsnip> Jazzinghen: for the wallpaper, Ive heard of people making a big wallpaper out of 2 so it goes between
<shadeslayer> what's the command to see if my wifi hardware has been detected or not
<Jazzinghen> Hm, yes, but
<Jazzinghen> I'd like to use my wallpapers...
<Aragon> ActionParsnip, it doesnt work... windows always says that one have to formate the partition... so can it be that there is something broken?
<DesFire> iwconfig
<DavidVWallin> is there a pulseaudio-output-device?
<Aragon> ActionParsnip, and now the question is how can i run fsck ?
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: like i said, windows cant read ext3 natively, you need a program so it can, i gave you the link ealier
<DesFire> did that work shade
<Aragon> ActionParsnip, yea i installed it ;)
<shadeslayer> yes
<DesFire> cool
<ftab> Nvidia drivers run better on Linux or windows?
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: thats all i know about it
<DesFire> i,m just learning commands
<ftab> or there is no difference in terms of performance>
<ftab> ?
<ActionParsnip> ftab: depends on config and driver version
<shadeslayer> DesFire: how do i find nearby wireless networks??
<ActionParsnip> ftab: it varys wildly
<Slart_> ftab: I think most drivers are more polished in windows
<Aragon> ActionParsnip, ok... do you know how i can run fsck ?
<DesFire> chech your network
<ActionParsnip> Aragon: if you boot to the grub menu (esc at boot) you can drop to root console and do stuff
<oCean_> shadeslayer: "iwlist scanning"
<DesFire> check wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: that needs sudo
<bonhoffer> i am trying to create a usb boot disk --- but the utility says out of 954 mb only 199 are free
<bonhoffer> i have deleted all files on the disk
<Dimitree> How can i run such files ?  ELF 32-bit MSB executable, PowerPC or cisco 4500, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.19, dynamically linked (uses shared libs) ? When i try to run it, it says comman not found ?
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ftab> Window is known to be best for 3D Games,not linux is that right, though I am using Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ftab> :)
<Slart_> bonhoffer: emptied the trash?
<bonhoffer> Slart_, yes
<shadeslayer> :)
<bonhoffer> and ActionParsnip, i am following those guides
<bonhoffer> the problem is there is no room on my device
<Slart_> ftab: since most games are written for windows I would say yes
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: then install less apps
<bonhoffer> no room for my live install
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: use apt-get to remove unecessary apps, and run sudo apt-get clean to remove old debs
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, i have deleted _all_ files
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: then if you want it *blank* then format it
<ftab> will there could be a commercial reason for that, or is that specific to performance and DirectX does well then OpenbGL
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, not an apps issue -- this is my usb drive, thumb drive -- o.k. how can i format it
<bonhoffer> /dev/sdb1
<bonhoffer> (so it is bootable)
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: what file system do you desire?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you need to do a little more to make it bootable
<bonhoffer> trying to rescue my eeepc 1000h that has a read-only filesystem
<Slart_> ftab: I don't think there is a technical reason.. just commercial reasons.. but this is something better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: theres no format /s
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: equiv in linux
<bonhoffer> got it
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, so how should i proceed -- i want my bios to boot from it
<ActionParsnip> ftab: pm me
<bonhoffer> into ubuntu
<Dimitree> How can i run such files ?  ELF 32-bit MSB executable, PowerPC or cisco 4500, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.19, dynamically linked (uses shared libs) ? When i try to run it, it says command not found ?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: then boot from the cd, theres an install to usb option
<bonhoffer> with the big goal of fixing my "read only file system"
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: thats broken
<bonhoffer> my eeepc 1000h does not have a cd drive
<Slart_> Dimitree: you need to run stuff with a command like   ./yourfile
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: do you have anoother pc?
<shadeslayer> USB install from a live disk wont work
<Dimitree> Slart_, thanks i will try that
<ftab> ActionParsnip: how do I do that :(
<bonhoffer> yes, i am on the pc that works now
<shadeslayer>  hi,how can i set ubuntu to power save??
<Dimitree> Slart_, it says  cannot execute binary file :(
<Slart_> Dimitree: ok, try setting it to executable first.. chmod a+x yourfile ... then try again
<Dimitree> Slart_, i have chmoded it to 755 and in Properties it is selected to alow it to be run
<com-5> Sendy
<Jazzinghen> Hum
<Jazzinghen> Solved a problem
<Slart_> Dimitree: then I guess it's not compiled for your system arcitechture
<saadi559595> from where can i download themes for my ubuntu (gutsy)
<oCean_> Dimitree: what's youur architecture
<Dimitree> Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit ?
<oCean_> Dimitree: executable seems to be for PPC
<shadeslayer> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Dimitree> oCean_, this means i can't run it under Ubuntu ?
<oCean_> Dimitree: it's build for a PowerPC architecture. If you're on x86, that binary cannot run
<Dimitree> oCean_, thank you :) i will try to find the correct one thank you Slart_
<saadi559595> i am using ubuntu gutsy...i need various themes for my desktop...
<Jazzinghen> Is it possible to configure Xorg to use the same wallpaper twice? Mostly beacause I have 2 different monitors, one that's 1280x1024 and the other is 1024x768...
<oCean_> !themes > saadi559595
<ubottu> saadi559595, please see my private message
<com-5> k
<com-5> sorry you can speak indonesia?
<oCean_> !id | com-5
<ubottu> com-5: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ActionParsnip> !games > ftab
<ubottu> ftab, please see my private message
<TecR0c> Does boxee work in vmware?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, so any recommendation -- to recovering my read-only file system?
<Ast001> hi does anyone use ddclient and can login on members.dyndns.org ?
<narcarsiss> i have a gparted problem with formatting a drive in ext2-3
<saadi559595> how to find the gnome version of my system?
<RocknRoll> any tools to boot a linux from pendrive?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: fstab will dictate if its read only or not, check your mounting options
<oCean_> saadi559595: "gnome-about" command, it'll pop-up a window, also telling the version
<dixon_> ow do I reload mysql on ubuntu to enable slow_query_log ? I've tried /etc/init.d/mysql --slow_query_log start but I get usage error on that
<narcarsiss> saadi559595 right click panel and select about panels
<RocknRoll> any solution to over come file missing bug in nmap
<saadi559595> thanx
<kraut> moin
<TecR0c> RocknRoll what bug ?
<narcarsiss> have a small problem in gparted may be a bug?
<narcarsiss>  i have a 74GB raptor and when i go to create a ext2 or 3 partition it gives me a error and corrupts the hdd then i have to create a msdos partition to fix it then try again and same error
<RocknRoll> TecR0c: some files script files missing
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: did you md5 check your install media as well as verify the burned disk?
<oCean_> dixon_: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf --> uncomment log_slow_queries and restart mysql
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: have you checked your ram
<RocknRoll> TecR0c:  i thought may the problem with my system alone... But i read in many forums
<Ademan> is it possible for me to add the jaunty repos, install a couple packages from them, then disable them (i'm currently on intrepid) or do i absolutely need a dist-upgrade in order for that to work?  (it's just python2.6 so i don't think the deps will run too deep)
<RocknRoll> its a bug
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: you could try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | narcarsiss
<ubottu> narcarsiss: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<narcarsiss> no it is a nother hdd in the system
<narcarsiss> debian lenny works fine
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: are you booting to a cd to do all this?
<dixon_> oCean_, thanks! Is it possible in some way to do a graceful reload of mysql like you are able to do on apache?
<ComradeHaz> dixon_: I have no idea, but can you not do it through init.d?
<oCean_> dixon_: well, yes there is a "reload" option to /etc/init.d/mysql. But I'm not totally sure. You can try that of course :)
<ComradeHaz> :)
<narcarsiss> deleted a ntfs vista install off the hdd and want to format/create a partition in a linux format but gparted gives off error
<ComradeHaz> isn't it restart?
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: are you booting to a cd to do all this ?
<ComradeHaz> extended patition?
<hmw> narcarsiss the drive might still be mounted
<dixon_> ComradeHaz, oCean_: I dont know if I want to try... I have aprox 1000 people on my site right now :P I'll try to reload it an early morning
<narcarsiss> no it is with in debian
<ComradeHaz> indeed, a live CD would probably help
<ComradeHaz> ah, dixon_ :D
<ComradeHaz> well
<ComradeHaz> why not jump on the band wagon
<ComradeHaz> I mean
<ComradeHaz> google's down :D
<FloodBot2> ComradeHaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<narcarsiss> cant unmount the hdd
<ComradeHaz> you might as well join in the fun :D
<dixon_> haha, yeah! I saw it on twitter
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: ok thats cool, are there any partitions on the drive that you are trying to use with gparted that are mounted?
<dixon_> ComradeHaz^
<ComradeHaz> :D ;)
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: run: mount in a terminal
<narcarsiss> the hdd i am trying to create ext2 is mounted but cant unmount it
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: make sure none of them are mounted
<k3pp0> hi all, anyone got working b43 drivers on intrepid?
<liza0> hello
<k3pp0> i got a FATAL: Error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | k3pp0
<ubottu> k3pp0: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hmw> narcarsiss some program locks it probably. close anything that acesses files on the partition
 * ActionParsnip hates broadcom
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: try: lsof /mount/point
<k3pp0> me too ActionParsnip :) but i need it up and running somehow
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: replace mount point with the ACTUAL mount point used
<narcarsiss> can i go  unmount ?hdd? -o force
<ActionParsnip> k3pp0: ndiswrapper
<liza0> i would like to know if any of you use ubuntu for multimedia purposes like  for encoding videos, media sharing,etc..
<sleepy_cat> hi
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: its umount not uNmount
<k3pp0> ActionParsnip,  no way, i need those b43 to set up 80211s
<ComradeHaz> narcarsiss: use bash completion as a check you've typed right ;)
<ActionParsnip> k3pp0: isnt .11s just adhoc wifi
<ActionParsnip> k3pp0: IEEE 802.11s is a draft IEEE 802.11 amendment for mesh networking, defining how wireless devices can interconnect to create an ad-hoc network.  - Wikipedia (not hugely reliable but it will do)
<Slart> liza0: I've converted a couple of dvd's to avi and the other way around
<glitsj16> liza0: plenty of things you can do with ubuntu, for an overview of possibilities and applications, take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<k3pp0> ActionParsnip, yep but 80211s can be enabled only on certain drivers, madwfi is not supported :/
<ActionParsnip> k3pp0: ndiswrapper != madwifi
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<narcarsiss>  lsof /media/74GB gives out nothing
<acegikmo> I hate to logon and just start asking for help, but does anyone have decent knowledge of sound systems and switches?
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: then: sudo umount /media/74GB
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: linux is case sensitive so check G and B are both capitalised
<zetrac> ping
<k3pp0> ActionParsnip, http://www.open80211s.org/trac
<narcarsiss> tryed that gives me this cannot open /media/.hal-mtab
<narcarsiss> yeah i have been using ubuntu since 6.10 :d just the server went through update
<banisterfiend> hey guys im having serious problems with screencasts in linux....i've tried may programs now: record my desktop, istanbul, xvidcap, wink etc....and all of them say they have recorded the video fine, but when i try to play it back i just get a static screenshot of what i recorded with some kind of graphical glitches that appear on screen. kinda like it tried to record the video but it came out all screwy. what do i do, and what'
<banisterfiend> s going wrong?!
<Slart> acegikmo: it's probably better if you just ask the question you have directly.. perhaps someone knows but doesn't feel like he/she qualifies for "decent knowledge of sound systems and switches"
<julian_> hi im thinking about using evolution under win and ubuntu as my mail client. can i put the mail folder of evolution on an ntfs partition and use that folder from both operating systems?
<ActionParsnip> k3pp0: it doesnt actually state what it does
<narcarsiss> Debian-NAS:/home/narcarsiss# sudo unmount /media/74GB
<narcarsiss> sudo: unmount: command not found
<exon> does anyone use nx from nomachien? could anyone help me ?
<ziroday> banisterfiend: try ffmpeg -f x11grab -s wxga -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq /tmp/out.mpg and don't record too long
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: i keep telling you
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: UMOUNT
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: *NOT* UNMOUNT
<narcarsiss> ahh sorry 10:30 pm here been up since 6:30 sorry
<Slart> ActionParsnip: think of puppies.. and green grass.. and summer.. and take a loooong breath
<ActionParsnip> i just hate repeating myself 3 times
<narcarsiss> thats ok i will try to take more notice
<ActionParsnip> np man
<banisterfiend> ziroday: thanks
<acegikmo> ok, after moving up to intrepid from hardy my thinkpad r61i started having sound troubles, specifically the sound worked but was quite distorted. Grainy/like when you turn a speaker up too loud. When I disabled the IEC958 switch and enabled the IEC958 Default PCM switch the issue resolved itself and my sound became clear. Recently, it has reverted to distortion and no combination of the two switches will fix the problem. Sound is something I know nothing
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: you can copy / paste to terminal
<banisterfiend> ziroday: will that try to capture the whole screen?
<banisterfiend> ziroday: how do i stop teh record using that tool?
<narcarsiss> Woot it's working
<narcarsiss> who would of thort that unmounting would fix this :P
<acegikmo> *pats narcarsiss on the head*
<ActionParsnip> you cant work on a disk if its busy
<ActionParsnip> mounting the partitions makes it busy
<narcarsiss> ext2-3 witch better for torrent temp large files 700mb
<narcarsiss> Purrrrrrrrr
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: i'd stick to ext3 unless its a usb drive, then ext2
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: ext3 == ext2 + journel
<rnd8> hello
<rnd8> How can I check wich updates was installed the last time?
<acegikmo> ext2 is easier to access from win
<acegikmo> for dual booting
<narcarsiss> ok saves googeling
<narcarsiss> thankyou
<ActionParsnip> if you need a shared are for 2 OSes use NTFS
<ActionParsnip> *area
 * ActionParsnip thinks his apt-build world is finished :D:D
<Athenon> I'm running ubuntu server in a VPS.  on boot, i get a number of strange errors...most things work fine, but I can tell that some things are definately fishy, and certainly related to these errors.  http://pastebin.com/m27cd5702
<narcarsiss> this is a nas no need for NTFS
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: i'd look at lines 23 to 26
<ActionParsnip> narcarsiss: i have similar with a samba share
<motin_0> I have a gamepad that is recognized as a joystick. now this wouldn't be too bad if not the device would send around 10-15 events/sec on axis 12 and 13, making it useless. is there any easy way to disable these axises? if a driver needs modification - what would be the likely driver to need to dive into?
<commander_> 9.04 look gr8
<IntuitiveNipple> Athenon: You're running it on a Xen hypervisor. You may need to use a para-virtualised kernel
<Athenon> IntuitiveNipple:  agreed.  Erm...which kernels are para-virtualised? :S
<shadeslayer> can i do this in GNOME??
<badfish69> where is the character map?
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.org:80/39181
<Athenon> here are the kernels i have available to me: http://www.linode.com/support/kernels.cfm
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.org:80/39180
<narcarsiss> eversince i have removed the scsi drives sor sata ones i have had a hell of a lot of problems but there just aint 1.5TB scsi drives :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Athenon: Which kernel are you using? The stable is 2.6.18 I think
<Athenon> IntuitiveNipple:  im using 2.6.28.3-x86_64-linode5
<shadeslayer> new kernel??
<IntuitiveNipple> Athenon: You can run Har
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: let me see
<Athenon> but ive tried several different  ones
<narcarsiss> but i'm on the home stretch now thankyou all
<acegikmo> no one knows how to undistort my sound on intrepid/thinkpad r61i?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: links above
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.org:80/39180
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.org:80/39181
<Athenon> IntuitiveNipple:  whats har?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836498 maybe....
<Slart> acegikmo: no idea.. never had any such problems with audio
<IntuitiveNipple> Athenon: You need to ask Chris or one of the techies  (#linode on OFTC IRC network)
<shadeslayer> im asking in ##gnome too
<IntuitiveNipple> Athenon: Sorry, I was about to say something when your reply made it unnecessary, but I fumbled the keys :)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> gnome-power-manager (source: gnome-power-manager): frontend for gnome-powermanager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu8.2 (intrepid), package size 2129 kB, installed size 12520 kB
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: ^
<IntuitiveNipple> Athenon: Alternatively, open a support ticket.
<Athenon> IntuitiveNipple:  oh, thats fine :P
<acegikmo> time to learn about sound processes then!
<Athenon> ok, yeah, support ticket seems to be the way to go here...i havent been able to find much else out this way
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: doest have those options
<shadeslayer> as in i cant change to powersave
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: apt-cache search gnome power
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: it may not be exactly the same but im sure you could work out somethinig sligtly different
<moebob24> Is it worth upgrading to the latest version of Ubuntu?
<moebob24> Is it worth upgrading to the latest version of Ubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> moebob24: never touch a running system
<shadeslayer> yes
<DIFH-iceroot> moebob24: also 8.04 is LTS
<narcarsiss> ubuntu ibex has was better wifi support and propitery drivers :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: found nothing of use with that command
<moebob24> hmm....ok thanks
<shadeslayer> ##gnome says ill have to use a applet
<[GuS]> redzheb: please don't ask your question in my private, ask here.... thanks.
<badfish69> lol
<coz_> hey guys  is there anyway to get rid of pulseaudio as a process?
<redzheb> anybody help me with moving file in ubuntu
<acegikmo> ok so for future reference, lowering the PCM volume and raising the master has fixed my audio problem >.<
<coz_> redzheb, which file and to where?
<redzheb> i want to move alsa driver files to the directory /usr/src/alsa
<glitsj16> coz_: depending on your setup either "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop" or "killall pulseaudio" should do what you want
<coz_> glitsj16, permanently?
<Kultom> coz_ no. just until you start it again
<redzheb> redzheb@redzheb-laptop:/usr/src/alsa$ mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa
<redzheb> redzheb@redzheb-laptop:/usr/src/alsa$ mv alsa-* /usr/src/alsa
<redzheb> mv: cannot stat `alsa-*': No such file or directory
<coz_> Kultom,  anyway to stop it permanently?
<glitsj16> coz_: ah no, not permanently ... if you are set to not using pulseaudio i guess you can remove it from your system all together
<coz_> glitsj16,  ok I will remove it then
<Kultom> coz_, I would guess something like sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<coz_> glitsj16,  except some of the pacakges for pulseaudio also want to remove mplayer  orca and a bunch of other stufff
<smt> hi guys, it would be nice if somebody could help me with my problem with 2 instances of gnome-panel (on different x-servers in a dual-head environment), whenever i try starting an application from the second instance of gnome-panel both instances freeze and i get an empty error-message window. only way to get the system back to work properly is a x-server restart
<glitsj16> coz_: either use the command line to remove packages or use synaptic (gui) ... not wanting to doubt your reasons for removing pulseaudio, but if you find it hard to setup properly, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<DesFire> where is the xp help channal
<davide_> ciao
<Myrtti> DesFire: ##windows
<DesFire> ty
<coz_> glitsj16,  no I have a pro sound card that requires a compiled alsa driver and pulsaudio is useless for me
<glitsj16> coz_: i see, no problem :)
<motin_0> when I plug one of my usb devices in, it says "usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" in syslog. is there a way to see what these choices really are? maybe I can try another driver... or at least a debug driver?
<davide_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DesFire> its dead in there
<nomingzi> sudo aptitude install hylafax-client  -- once it done, i cannot find it appear in my Menu, please advise. (whereis hylafax --> result: /etc/hylafax  /usr/lib/hylafax  /usr/lib64/hylafax  /usr/share/hylafax)
<Myrtti> nomingzi: what about "which hylafax"
<redzheb> anybody help me to move alsa driver from my desktop to the directory /usr/src/alsa
<davide_> come si scarica
<glitsj16> motin_0: running the command "lsusb" will give you an overview of usb in your system
<nomingzi> Myrtti: it show nothing
<dar_> elo
<dar_> i have done a dists-upgrade on my ubuntu
<Myrtti> nomingzi: and you've installed hylafax-client?
<dar_> and since this time i can't connect to my vpn :(
<Myrtti> nomingzi: oh, I c
<dar_> (openvpn) it say me that my key is vulnerable and i can't conencty
<dar_> ;(
<dar_> is there a way to avoid taht problem
<nomingzi> Myrtti: the hylafax is installed
<glitsj16> motin_0: and lshw is another command, that will list drivers etc.
<nomingzi> Myrtti: the hylafax-client is installed
<Myrtti> nomingzi: it's not a GUI app, it seems
<Myrtti> nomingzi: man hylafax-client
<narcarsiss> Ok i cant mount a linux ext3 hdd? with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/160-2 -o force
<nomingzi> Myrtti: I m newbie - this software is introduced by someone - can u recommend me a good program that can send & receive fax ?
<Myrtti> nomingzi: sorry, I don't do faxes myself. that program can send and receive faxes, it just doesn't have a graphical user interface, you'd need to use it via command line, ie. terminal.
<TrueCyberAxe> wow, been a good few years since i've seen a channel this full
<TrueCyberAxe> Anyone have any idea why i get a printer to print in colour in cups? its a Kyocera_Mita_FS-C5016N_KX
<erUSUL> !info gfax
<ubottu> gfax (source: gfax): GNOME frontend for fax programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.6-9ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 153 kB, installed size 732 kB
<erUSUL> !info efax-gtk
<ubottu> efax-gtk (source: efax-gtk): front end in GTK+ for the efax program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.17-1 (intrepid), package size 645 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<TrueCyberAxe> using ubuntu server 8.10, when i connect to it via windows it isnt detected as colour, i've also tried downloading the ppd file from linuxprinting.org but to no avail
<nomingzi> Myrtti: thanks for your guidance
<DesFire> is it illegal to copy picture from say tell a suport page and use in sell a computer
<DesFire> whoops
<sunny> hi friend
<DesFire> is it illegal to copy picture from say dell suport page and use in a addto sell a computer
<sunny> i need to help me
<Ale88> salve
<sunny> i have install photosop7.0
<Oli``> DesFire: yes but it whether it's that wrong or not really depends on how much they care and how many computers you're selling (and if it's a dell you're selling, second hand)
<Ale88> volevo sapere se è possibile scaricare come su mIrc di windows?
<DesFire> yeah second hand
<Oli``> DesFire: It's their copyright but it might be within fair-use. You could ask Dell - they might be kind.
<DesFire> they got irc on here
<DesFire> jokin
<sunny> r u there
<shadeslayer> how do i resize all desktop icons at once??
<shadeslayer> DesFire: yeah ##Dell right
<DesFire> true
<sunny> i have install photosop7.0
<sunny> but right now i wanna remove this so what should i d
<zamba> how can i prevent a user from changing his/her password?
<sunny> plz help me
<DIFH-iceroot> sunny: use the normal deinstaller
<DIFH-iceroot> sunny: from photoshop/wine
<shadeslayer> DesFire: im the founder lol
<coz_> hey guys I found a way to disable pulseaudio non destructively  http://pastebin.com/m706d19ea  just in case someone else asks
<DesFire> haha
<shadeslayer> i have a Dell XPS M1530
<shadeslayer> :P
<DesFire> soon as you leave i,m a op
<jrib> coz_: wiki is more appropriate
<Photoguy> Information regarding Gmail:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7907583.stm                     Updates here:   http://mail.google.com/support/?hl=en
<Photoguy> Sorry, for off topic.
<shadeslayer> DesFire: i registered the channel way back
<slabbeh> Hi, I have SSH access to other computers on my network, how can I send a message to whoever is logged on?
<DesFire> thats a lap top slayer?
<newstar> bkpro
<newstar> hi
<DesFire> let me check your specks
<shadeslayer> DesFire: one of the best Dells
<shadeslayer> all base specs
<shadeslayer> but how can you check myy specs ??
<Guest92176> hello im new here but i discover i dont have kde 42 how can i update
<shadeslayer> how do i resize all the icons all at once??
<TrueCyberAxe> Anyone have any idea why i get a printer to print in colour in cups? its a Kyocera_Mita_FS-C5016N_KX using ubuntu server 8.10, when i connect to it via windows it isnt detected as colour, i've also tried downloading the ppd file from linuxprinting.org but to no avail
<jrib> Guest92176: try #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Guest92176: i have kubuntu and GNOME and KDE,whats the problem
<shadeslayer> :|
<newstar> co ai nguoi viet nam khong
<batfastad> Hi guys. Pretty new to Linux and just logged on to my Ubuntu Server 8.04 box and got the following message: 1 failure since last login. How do I check what that is?
<newstar> chan nhi
<newstar> ko co ai ca
<newstar> viet nam
<newstar> kakakaak
<bazhang> !vn
<newstar> kakkakaka
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<newstar> yes
<FloodBot2> newstar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g16> does anyone can help me please?
<newstar> what
<newstar> ?
<newstar> sac mau
<jrib> g16: ask a question
<g16> i loose my compiz effect on ubunt 8.10
<newstar> ok
<bazhang> newstar, english here
<FloodBot2> newstar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newstar> oh
<bazhang> newstar, #ubuntu-vn for vietnam
<newstar>  don't  know
<newstar> lalalal
<badfish69> lol
<Silicium> is there a gnome-desktop-item-edit equal in whitout gui?
<Silicium> or can i just create over gconf
<mchelen> g16, are proprietary drivers enabled?
<shadeslayer> brb
<sunny> i have already remove this but after than photoshope opstion is ablevale here. so what should i do ........ Plz help me
<sunny> i m waiting ur response
<shumpi> when I try to scale a png image in gimp and save it, I get the message that the image has to be exported before it can be saved, then I export it but when I open it it is still humongous.... anyone have any ideas?
<asdfkk> shumpi: pick a format and just save into that
<shumpi> thx - will try that
<asdfkk> e.g. resize, go save -> png ... done
<mr_x> I did this Ubuntu 8.04.1 (i386)
<mr_x>     *
<mr_x>       Install the libdvdread3 package (no need to add third party repositories) via Synaptic or command line:
<mr_x>  sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<mr_x>     * Then open a terminal window and execute:
<FloodBot2> mr_x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_x>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh to play dvd's on my pc and now I can't stream audio on my pc any ideas
<shadeslayer> how do i resize all icons at once
<cousin_luigi> hello
<g16> chelen: it is ok with the driver. It work fine before i install virtual box?
<asdfkk> btw why is 8.10 going and getting unsigned (well unchecked by default) code from mediaubuntu
<batfastad> Hi guys, pretty new to Linux. Just logged on to my Ubuntu Server 8.04 box and got the following message: 1 failure since last login. What log do I need to check?
<asdfkk> shadeslayer: what window manager do you run ? (gnome or kde)
<shadeslayer> GNOME
<asdfkk> batfastad: it means that there was a failed attempted at logigng in. that's al
<shadeslayer> well KDE as well but i have the problem in GNOME
<asdfkk> if you are running openssh / ssh and are on port 22 i suggest you change it.
<mr_x> I installed the ability to play dvd's on my pc and now I can't stream audio any ideas
<cousin_luigi> how do I add a fancy picture to grub?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<asdfkk> mr_x: restart pulse audio ?
<DesFire> slayer whats the model of your pc again
<batfastad> asdfkk: Oh right, ok. Failed at the console, or thru SSH? Or both?
<pnema_> Trying to resolve error: Cannot set values on a ManyToManyField which specifies an intermediary model - Not sure what functions the forms.Manager class should Any suggestions
<mr_x> how?
<mr_x> i'm new to ubuntu
<shadeslayer> mr_x: GRUB editor
<DesFire> i,m looking for the specs
<asdfkk> cousin_luigi: try sudo apt-get install startupmanager or it might be start-up-manager
<pnema_> DOH, nevermind, wrong group
<cousin_luigi> asdfkk: ok
<asdfkk> batfastad: you would need to check /var/log/auth for that
<shadeslayer> asdfkk: any idea??
<shadeslayer> d-b-windowz: any idea how to resize those icons??
<d-b-windowz> shadeslayer: not exactly no if i remember correctly its set in preferences for icon size
<d-b-windowz> open naultilus and look for it
<cousin_luigi> d-b-windowz: any ready-to-use artwork?
<batfastad> asdfkk: Thanks, will check now. SSH is only accessible from the LAN, and I think I got the pw wrong earlier. Will check tho. Thanks for the hlp! :D
<d-b-windowz> cousin_luigi: as in grub art ? as in some one elses that is already existing ?
<cousin_luigi> d-b-windowz:exactly
<DesFire> there is your mobo slayer http://supportapj.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xpsm1530/en/OM/specs.htm
<Silicium> hmm
<Silicium> no idea?
<ubuntistas> any other system for download except rapidshare
<shumpi> Im sorry, how do I save in a specific format?
<zamba> how can i prevent a user from changing his/her password in ubuntu?
<transporter> shumpi: well can i know what do u want to save?
<shumpi> Uhm, furhter up in the chat I ondered about trying to save a png file in gimp in a downscaled size
<newt-home> zamba restrict the sudo privileges for that user there is documentation regarding that ...
<shumpi> because I was having trouble saving it after I only downscaled and saved
<zamba> newt-home: sudo? but this isn't sudo-ing.. this is the user's own password?
<zamba> newt-home: meaning the use of 'passwd'
<shumpi> So I was told ﻿pick a format and just save into that
<shumpi> ﻿e.g. resize, go save -> png ... done
<shumpi> but am not managing to do that
<Silicium> is there a way to create a Desktop Icon WHITOUT using any gui apps?
<Silicium> i need that in some scripts
<mgolisch> Silicium: those starters are just text files, shouldnt be too difficult
<Silicium> if i create the foo.desktop files it doensnt work
<shumpi> ah, now it worked! Thx everyone!
<mgolisch> Silicium: it should
<Silicium> hmm ok i found the Problem :D
<Silicium> s/>/>>
<Silicium> :/
<godowner> Hey all
<g16> godowner
<d-b-windowz> hi
<Photoguy> Wow, it's quiet here!
<treeoon> http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=3508884
<godowner> Have a question... on ubuntu 8.10 desktop, my welcome screen appears in strange resolution... where can i change that?
<Silicium> Photoguy: yea, wonderful
<Photoguy> Oh, I hand scrolled fdowm
<Photoguy> *down
<Photoguy> :P
<d-b-windowz> godowner: its in preferences system -> login manager
<Silicium> godowner: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Silicium> oh
<Silicium> take d-b-windowz's solution
<aldin> how to restart inetd?
<d-b-windowz> sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart ?
<Silicium> /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<d-b-windowz> Silicium: which is it on 8.10 ?
<Silicium> no idea :D
<Silicium> i dont use ubuntu
<aldin> d-b-windowz: thanks!
<J_-> was there just a netsplit?
<J_-> wrong channel
<g16> how to install msttcorefonts manually withaout connected to internet?
<Silicium> i just develop actually a liveCD based on ubuntu
<Silicium> g16 tell a friend to download and print it out
<godowner> err no under pref. you can't change resolution...
<Silicium> then insert the hex code in hexer
<godowner> ill try siliciums idea :)
<georgeaf> hey guys, compiz doesn't run now after enabling the "GlxVisuals all" option in xorg.conf. I needed that option to enable a game to run and now compiz can't find it's previous visuals. Any solution for that ? Please help
<Silicium> georgeaf: user windowmaker as WM
<marlene1984> hej ho, does anyone know, how to tell some screenlets not to run at startup?
<d-b-windowz> Silicium: that isn't helping
<ezerhoden> g16: that package pulls all the fonts from the net, do you have all the packages on CD??
<d-b-windowz> marlene1984: its in the screenlets control / manager
<Silicium> the mscorefonts are downloaded from the MS server and installed with a custom ubuntu script
<Silicium> so you need to fetch de deb package and check the script for the download path
<Silicium> i think
<smt> somebody here who could help me fix my problem with freezing gnome-panels when starting an application from the panel on second x-screen?
<godowner> Hmm no silicium resolution isn't in /etc/X11/ either...
<g16> ezerhoden:i have the Ubuntu CD (8.10) and the extras? where is the packages?
<Silicium> godowner: i know, ubuntu doent handle that like it should be
<g16> i am very new in linux
<ezerhoden> g16: they will not be on the cd
<Silicium> g16: in the internet
<marlene1984> d-b-windowz: thanks, but there i find just the normal entry of the calender, but it starts it double at startup! and i just wanted to run one of the calenders at startup.. but there are not 2 entries for that
<Silicium> apt-get --download install mscorefontsblah
<Silicium> then you have the fooocorefonts.deb package
<Silicium> that one you can open with the Ark archive manager
<georgeaf> Silicium: what's windowmaker ?
<cw> hi, is there any german samba #
<d-b-windowz> cw /list samba ?
<Silicium> georgeaf: georDescription: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X
<g16> i see. Is it correct that we can use the windows font in ubuntu by copying the /Windows/Fonts/*.TTF then pasted in home folder under the .fonts folder?
<ezerhoden> g16: but the general idea is that if you get all the packages i think you can put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then apt-get install msttcorefonts
<georgeaf> Silicium: any other solution ? something like a way for getting all fbconfigs and visuals as before with the old X ?
<Silicium> georgeaf: yes
<Silicium> err
<Silicium> g16: yes
<Silicium> g16 just copy you windows fonts to /home/<user>/.fonts/
<Silicium> maybe you need to create .fonts first
<Silicium> (its a hidden .file directory)
<g16> so if i do that then my msttcorefonts is complete?
<d-b-windowz> Silicium: again not really helping...
<blueskynis> Hi guys! Does anyone here have some experience with VirtualBox?
<d-b-windowz> you don't need microsoft fonts for _most_ things
<Silicium> g16: if you copy the right fonts into it, yes
<d-b-windowz> blueskynis: some but not much, why ?
<g16> i copy all fonts under /windows/fonts
<blueskynis> I have a question about it's performance...do you know that kind of stuff?
<Silicium> ok
<Silicium> Windowmaker is a Replacement for Gnome
<Silicium> is not a Desktop Environment, is just a Window Manager
<reisi> blueskynis: just ask, don't ask to ask
<Silicium> lightweight
<d-b-windowz> blueskynis: maybe
<Silicium> fast
<d-b-windowz> but virtualbox is fast.
<blueskynis> OK, here it goes... I want to upgrade my CPU and I have a question regarding VirtualBox's performance with different CPUs? Like, is it better to get an AMD X2 with VT instruction set or a faster Pentium like E2200 or E5200??
<J-_> When installing Ubuntu, does having your ethernet cable plugged in make a difference when you're installing? It refers to something like, "couldn't find a connection, retry, ignore, etc..". Does it affect anything after in regards to when the installation is finished?
<Silicium> virtualbox sucks
<g16> thanks
<Silicium> just use kvm
<Ongavezirr> Jo reggelt elvtarsak
<Silicium> with kvm kernel modules
<d-b-windowz> you want hardware virtualisation if you want to use kvm.
<Geforce88> what is the support (if any) channel for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<d-b-windowz> but .. virtualbox is fine on either really.
<d-b-windowz> ubuntu+1
<reisi> blueskynis: afaik the virtualizing instruction sets on both processors are equally good
<Geforce88> ty
<mulch> hi
<blueskynis> but Pentium E2200 and E5200 series do not have VT instructions :-/
<g16> again i can't access my USB devices from Windows Guest in VirtualBox. How?
<mulch> i have a problem that ubuntu will not see my usb memory stick
<d-b-windowz> blueskynis: doesn't matter for vbox as much.
<reisi> blueskynis: are you sure they don't have intel's own instructions?
<mulch> it sees others just not this one
<Silicium> argh
<Silicium> bye need to work again
<d-b-windowz> mulch: lsusb ?
<d-b-windowz> and dmesg ... show any thing useful ?
<blueskynis> they have it only on Core2Duo's like E64xx, E8400 or higher
<reisi> blueskynis: now come to think of what cpu's you were asking, don't buy neither
<d-b-windowz> blueskynis: try get something with hardware virtualisation.
<mulch> d-b-windowz: i'll give it ago
<blueskynis> so, it looks like VT does not give huge speed bumps?
<Sintaku> man i can never get nx working >_<
<reisi> blueskynis: afaik vt-instructions have made virtualbox faster, perhaps you could inquire this on their mailinglist or somewhere
<d-b-windowz> blueskynis: not really..... virtualbox didn't even suggest it til later / said it wasn't that useful to them
<d-b-windowz> if i remember correctly
<reisi> blueskynis: or read up on those instructions, look at the source of virtualbox, how are those instructions used
<blueskynis> OK, I will keep digging about it but the info about performance in VirtualBox is scarce...
<reisi> blueskynis: but all cpu's you listed are very outdated already, why not buy something that has some speed value at least for a week
<d-b-windowz> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Developer_FAQ
<blueskynis> money?
<blueskynis> :-/
<blueskynis> heck, I am only a student ;)
<reisi> blueskynis: use all your money to buy crap that will be outdated when you buy it or save up until you can buy something decent with good performance/buck ratio
<d-b-windowz> blueskynis: and cpus are cheap
<d-b-windowz> buy 2
<reisi> blueskynis: i'm also a student, though i work about 50hrs per week :)
<d-b-windowz> reisi: eeep how ?
<Photoguy> I need libopenal0a to install a game, but it doesn't install via get-apt.
<reisi> d-b-windowz: well.. as i've always been working since like 6 years old always getting my own money working hard is not a problem
<reisi> d-b-windowz: but nowdays everything is much easier.. it's easier to code 50hrs on week than to work at a warehouse 50-80hrs per week
<blueskynis> well, money is the problem in my country...nevermind, thanks for the help
<distupgrade> Does Ubuntu support distupgrade?
<blueskynis> cheers reisi & d-b-windows :)
<d-b-windowz> distupgrade: ... apt-get dist-upgrade
<distupgrade> d-b-windowz: yeah, but does it work like it does in Debian?
<d-b-windowz> yeah but they prefer it if you use sudo update-manager -d (unless you are going to a beta / alpha ubuntu)
<reisi> blueskynis: np :)
<d-b-windowz> as that will switch the sources list for you, remove extra stuff and blah
<Photoguy> I need libopenal0a to install a game, but it doesn't install via get-apt, it just says libopenal1 replaces it.
<d-b-windowz> Photoguy: so your game is outdated ?
<reisi> i'd recommend backup + full re-install rather than dist upgrade, what ever the os
<d-b-windowz> reisi: never
<Photoguy> Yes, but I have trouble with other games to.
<Geforce88> on 8.10 where is the option to manually set up the video drivers? used to be called "screens and graphs or something (?))
<d-b-windowz> don't be silly reisi
<distupgrade> Does it make sense for anyone to stay with 8.04 ?
<d-b-windowz> distupgrade: yes
<reisi> d-b-windowz: no, really.. you get rid of all stuff everyone has been hoarding on the system and have a chance to start up from clean state, rather than to hope everything goes nice
<d-b-windowz> reisi: ....................................never
<Kristof_D> when I open a new window, it's titlebar is out of screen. (emerald + compiz) Can anyone tell me what to do about this?
<d-b-windowz> reisi: we have apt-get for a reason.
<d-b-windowz> reinstalling is a windows thing.
<reisi> d-b-windowz: you've never had a distupgrade or ubuntu distribution upgrade go bad, really bad?
<d-b-windowz> reisi: i use debian more than ubuntu.
<d-b-windowz> so no.
<d-b-windowz> never.
<Kartagis> when I am connected to a samba share, the laptop takes sooooo long to shutdown. any ideas why?
<Slart> Kristof_D: try holding alt while click dragging on the window
<heath|work> Can anyone point me to some video screen capture programs for ubuntu?
<Slart> Kristof_D: you should be able to move the window that way
<Kristof_D> Slart: that helps to get the titlebar visible, but when I open the next window, it's misplaced again
<sipior> d-b-windowz: agreed. advising a reinstall every six months says "our software is not very good"
<d-b-windowz> heath|work: grecordmydesktop i think is one.
<distupgrade> On Debian, dist-upgrade is probably safer than a fresh install. But I've never done it on Ubuntu yet.
<ronin_> whats a better graphical editor than gedit? It seems to go unresponsive after i use it for about 5 hours... and the find is horribly old fashioned
<d-b-windowz> sipior: yeah. distupgrade i have its fine.
<Slart> Kristof_D: hmm.. is it all windows? or just one specific program?
<Kristof_D> Slart: there should be a more permanent solution
<OptimusPrime> You use a text editor for 5 hours?
<Slart> ronin_: I like scite or editra
<ronin_> yes bash scripting
<Kristof_D> Slart: a lot of windows, it seems to be quite random
<d-b-windowz> ronin_: try kate
<Slart> ronin_: besides the obvious choices.. emacs/vi and so on
<arvind_khadri> hi , i used startup manager to configure the usplash , but now its not showing up...
<sipior> OptimusPrime: some of us base our livelihoods on text editors :-)
<reisi> d-b-windowz: well, it was debian 3 -> 4 that i once fucked up, while i was much less experienced with all this (nowdays admin few linux servers) i still haven't figured out what went wrong.. and have thought since that if debian distupgrade can fail so can everything else :)
<d-b-windowz> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<frostburn> carpenters don't blame their tools
<d-b-windowz> reisi: right... mmm that's nice to know. but doesn't happen without an rc bug getting filed in debian.
<Geforce88> on 8.10 where is the option to manually set up the video drivers? used to be called screens and graphs or something ?
<ronin_> i'm happy enough with vim but find graphical editors don't give me a head ache from looking at them for hours.. thanks i'll look at those others
<ronin_> gedit is disappointing after years of notepad++
<jrib> ronin_: there's gvim if you just have an issue with the terminal for some reason
<d-b-windowz> ronin_: notepad++ is disappointing after years of gedit
<Boohbah> ronin_: if vim gives you a headache perhaps you need to adjust your terminal colors :)
<Kristof_D> When I open a window, it appears with it's titlebar out of screen, can move the window, but it's quite anoying. I use compiz and emerald. Anyone with a clue about what to do?
<d-b-windowz> ronin_: to be honest notepad++ sucks it can't open my 50mb log files ^^
<ronin_> d-b-windowz: It's never balked at my 1gig irc logs
<d-b-windowz> ronin_: funny as it crashes for me with anything above 20mb
<d-b-windowz> go try again.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DavidVWallin> For spotify-users: http://www.linux26.info
<Boohbah> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<therootest> hello. i have ubuntu and i want to install vista and make the system dual boot. i format a partition to fat32 through GPARTED but when i try to install vista on it, the vista says it is no suitable media for installing and quits installation.
<Slart> therootest: sounds like a vista problem.. are you sure it can be installed on FAT32 ?
<d-b-windowz> therootest: try #windows
<ActionParsnip> therootest: if you have the space unpartitioned the installer will offer to use it
<ActionParsnip> therootest: either way, its not an ubuntu issue
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i resize all the desktop icons all at once
<heath|work> d-b-windowz, thanks that's perfect!
<d-b-windowz> you could just use virtualbox to virtualise vista
<shadeslayer> d-b-windowz: that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> d-b-windowz: i;d run it native, it needs all the extra speed it can get
<d-b-windowz> ActionParsnip: actually it ran fine on my comp in virtualbox.
<therootest> ok, thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> d-b-windowz: ive ran it about a month and thought it sucked,way slower than any of my other system installs
<lanoxx-> whats the name of the default pdf viewer in gnome again?
<ActionParsnip> gpdf
<grandrew> hi all! Is there anything like "/etc/init.d/iptables save" or other iptables - save/restore auto script in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> xpdf
<ActionParsnip> acroread
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<d-b-windowz> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<sipior> lanoxx-: evince, as i recall
<ActionParsnip> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<d-b-windowz> ... ubuntu firewall ...
<Slart> grandrew: I think there is a iptables-save and iptables-restore
<lanoxx-> right, thx
<berry__> hi. Is there some way I can find the date on which my ubuntu was installed?
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: type iptab then press tab a few times, see what comes out
<grandrew> Slart: iptables-save isn't a system boot script but just a stupid iptables package utility
<George2> hi
<d-b-windowz> berry__:  interesting question ... probaly go ls -la / and see what the earliest time is... listed
<sipior> berry__: have a look at the creation date of some basic system files.
<George2> i'm trying to install the latest eclipse, but the one in apt-get is older than i want to install. i've downloaded the tgz, but now, how do i install?
<arvind_khadri> like vga=791 is for 1024x768 is there a number for 1440x900 ?
<berry__> sipior: I just figured that out ;)  Thanks a bundle!
<sipior> berry__: actually, look in /var/log/installer
<shadeslayer> how do i resize all my desktop icons
<syockit> George2: just untar and run, provided that you have all dependencies installed
<ActionParsnip> berry__: as long as you havent made a new file, you could look at the creation date of your first users ~/.bashrc
<George2> syockit:  run whaT?
<d-b-windowz> sipior: that exists ? ... cool
<syockit> George2: I untarred mine and ran eclipse/eclipse
<George2> syockit:  just the bin?
<Ape> Read the arvind_khadri's question and say is there the same thing for 1680x1050.
<d-b-windowz> i was thinking logrotate might move stuff...
<godowner> Just another thing... I have Disk in 3 partitions, on one of those is ubuntu but the thing is on other two there is NTFS file system and in ubuntu it manages to open only from time to time, why is that?!
<shadeslayer> guys any idea??
<neshaug> quick q, how do I print my current path / disk location in the cmd again?
<syockit> pwd
<neshaug> thanks
<grandrew> shadeslayer: just google it, I've come across the topic several times
<disappearedng> hey how do I add something in my registry in wine
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: run regedit in terminal
<Slart> disappearedng: run regedit
<godowner> Just another thing... I have Disk in 3 partitions, on one of those is ubuntu but the thing is on other two there is NTFS file system and in ubuntu it manages to open only from time to time, why is that?! Please... It gives error unable to mount
<ActionParsnip> godowner: do you have btfs3g installed?
<ActionParsnip> 1ntfs3g | godowner
<godowner> no i don't think so...
<frux> hi t here
<godowner> what is that ^^
<frux> anyone familiar with wireshark ?
<godowner> Hello frux...
<arvind_khadri> i used startup manager to change the usplash, now i cant see it... any ideas?
<Slart> !ntfs3g | godowner
<ubottu> godowner: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> gah
<Slart> =)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: foiled again
<godowner> thenks mate
<godowner> Just something else... does it work any slower if i install that?
<frux> someone in here uses wireshark ?
<sipior> frux: what question did you have?
<Slart> frux: just ask the question
<Slart> !ask | frux
<ubottu> frux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blueskynis> About VBOX: Their home page does not state any speed improvement with VT-x. Also I found this article: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/01/should-you-enable-intels-vt-x-in-virtualbox/
<blueskynis> (in case you were curious)
<frux> i want ip address resoultion
<ActionParsnip> frux: ping -A <ip address>
<ActionParsnip> frux or nslookup <ip address>
<frux> yes i know ;)
<frux> i mean in the wireshark capturelist
<frux> every ip should be resolved
<blueskynis> it's little dated though..
<blueskynis> just noticed it
<sipior> frux: under "View", is there not an entry for name resolution?
<arvind_khadri> i used startup manager to change the usplash, now i cant see it... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> frux: then i'v no idea, you could pipe what wireshark finds to a grep / awk then nslookup that
<ActionParsnip> frux: its not something i use
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone help me..when i try to install ubuntu i get messages containing several logical errors..
<frux> sipior: i marked all entries there
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, i used startup manager to change the usplash, now i cant see it... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: did you md5 check your iso that you downloaded as well as verify the burned cd was ok in the first screen of the cd bootup?
<frux> sipior: but it doesnt resolute the ip-adress at all
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri resolution on those and depth can be tricky to setup.  No I dont bother changing them
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; the cd was fine..i used it to install in other systems as well
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<frux> sipior : it's working fine now
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: try some boot options like noacpi and nodma, try disabling some hardware in bios
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Even if a cd if fine, it still may be bad.  Example .. HP and Dell computers..  require the cd to be burned at slowest possible speed..yes even if they self test fine
<frux> sipior: thx ;). do you know if it uses dns cache ?
<dbenson> does anyone know how to unmap <F1> so that it does NOT trigger the help app?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: what speed did you burn it at?
<Jack_Sparrow> and is it a Dell or HP
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: nice one
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip ty
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip amazing how I can type so fast eh?
 * ActionParsnip is betteing as fast as possible on my billion speed writer
<sipior> frux: i'm sure it makes use of the system resolver library, so it will use the cache if you've configured bind properly.
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i dont remember but it was used to install in many systems
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; and i also have a ubuntu cd from LFY magazine
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: maybe this one doesnt like it. I'd try the boot options etc
<frux> sipior: to my shame i use xp atm ^^
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: failing that, burn a new disk at about 4x and you'll be reet
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; nice to hear from you after a long time....i quite didn't understand that Quiet and Splash thing
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<frux> sipior: i often find good answers here
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight What part are you having trouble understanding
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; how do remove those two frm the command line
 * ActionParsnip can see Jack_Sparrow's huge array of txt files ready for pasting
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight the backspace or delete keys will work
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; ohhh you mean it'll be defaulty printed by the system
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip My notes are getting to be a book in themselves
<david_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight F^ at start or install menu will bring up a line of text.. edit that line as noted
<Jack_Sparrow> F6
<david_> i want to start atftpd with atftpd /tftpboot but it just shows me the help. why?
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; and what is that "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight if you press F6 you will see those end of line indicators, make your edit in front of those
<person> what is the command to invoke the restricted drivers options?
<person> this window:
<person> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/7.04Tour?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=RestrictedDrivers.png
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Check out the latest help script that I am working on..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122188/
<DarkKnight> then i have to type noapic=off and then press enter???
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight noapic acpi=off space then enter
<freegoo> can i use md5sum to create an md5 hash file for eventhinvg in a directoryv
<Weeltin> Hi.. How do i setup snmpd, to log the incomming traps in a difrent log file, than syslog??
<shadeslayer> btw can i configure my laptop wifi finder switch with iwlist??
<xakep> privet
<shadeslayer> and xev
<xakep> hello
<person> does anyone know? the name of the program to look at the restricted driver options
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; by doing this what will it do??
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight trying to get live cd to run and install for you
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i mean by adding these statements...what is its function
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; okk
<newt-home> wow making a usb persistent live install in ubuntu is easy as can be!
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; i am actually trying to install the 32 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Mostly power management and generic video
<glitsj16> person: do you mean jockey-gtk ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight np 32 bit is what I run here
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; right now i m using the 64 bit.. So i thought 32 bit is better as i am having only 1GB RAM
<hid3> Hello everyone. I'm running Ubuntu on my desktop. However, accidently I left my desktop unlocked at work and there's much sensetive information there. The only access I have is SSH. Can I somehow activate the password-protected screensaver on my desktop via a command using SSH?
<person> glitsj16, thank you very much that is it
<glitsj16> person: you're welcome
<hwilde> hey everybody
<Blinny> What channel is used to discuss older distros?
<Pcimkeller> Who can tell me a good wrapper which helps me with my Soundcard-Driver
<hid3> Doesn't anyone have an idea about my problem I mentioned above?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: nice one dude
<hwilde> I have two monitors running two separate X displays.  If I am working in the right monitor the whole thing will dim and go to sleep mode, unless I move the mouse or focus on left monitor.  How can I get it to recognize activity in both xscreens and not powersave ?
<dbenson> hid3: worse case, remote in and shut it down (shutdown -h now)
<Pcimkeller> Who can help me
<glitsj16> hid3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641844 if you haven't seen that already
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip Still working on it
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: run lspci and you will be shown your sound card (amongst others)
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: you can then websearch with this new info on how to configure sound
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: I hav done that already
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: But it didn't show my soundcard
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: can you pastebin your lspci output please, and add you lsusb to it too :)
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pcimkeller> okay.
<Weeltin> Hi.. How do i setup snmpd, to log the incomming traps in a difrent log file, than syslog??
<ActionParsnip> !find snmpd
<ubottu> Found: snmpd
<ActionParsnip> Weeltin: my guess is /etc/snmpd.conf
<freegoo> hey guys what could i use to hash a directory of file. looking to make sure there are no errors after i upload them
<Rabbitbunny> Blinny: This one, if anyone still remembers it.
<ActionParsnip> freegoo: md5
<TADS> hi all i have a problem with a port not open.. i have a dedicated server running ubuntu 8.10 ALL ports are open by default
<Blinny> Rabbitbunny: Fun.
<Weeltin> ActionParsnip: i also got that far.. but i cant seem to finde the command for it
<TADS> i just run a port scan in network tools but its not showing open
<ActionParsnip> TADS: the port may be open but is there an app listening on the port?
<Blinny> Anyone know details regarding the switch to sda from hda and effects on old ATA drives (not being able to hdparm them up to 32-bit and higher dma modes) ?
<freegoo> ActionParsnip: yes i tryed md5sum command. but i can not get it to write an mdh hash file in the same directory as the file
<ActionParsnip> Weeltin: gksudo gedit /etc/snmpd.conf
<hwilde> I have two monitors running two separate X displays.  If I am working in the right monitor the whole thing will dim and go to sleep mode, unless I move the mouse or focus on left monitor.  How can I get it to recognize activity in both xscreens and not powersave ?
<TADS> yes i have a rFactor server open
<Blinny> I'm using Hardy now in an IDE box and I can't hdparm my drives any more.
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/105175/
<Blinny> (UPgrade from FC6)
<ActionParsnip> freegoo: well you could write it elsewhere then cp it in
<onthefence9282> hwilde: turn off powersave
<hwilde> I want it to powersave appropriately.
<TADS> ActionParsnip: i can see the server from the server l;ist in game but cannot connect with ip
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: is the soundcard onboard sound?
<Rabbitbunny> Blinny: any faster or anymore? I'm pushing multiple legacy Dells Some don't even have EIDE. hdparm wokrs fine (if fine is ~12 - 19 mbps.
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: no the Soundcard is a special part of the computer. (IS)
<Pcimkeller> (ISA)
<[ifroog]> How do i overburn an image file using Brasero?
<Blinny> Rabbitbunny: No won't work anymore - (HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument) -- I'm seeing  2-6mbps
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: i'd check in bios that the isa bus is enabled
<Rabbitbunny> oh. that's a real problem.
<Blinny> Rabbitbunny: Seems like libATA changed things quite a bit
<freegoo> ActionPaversnip: I have like 200 files, surely there is just a simple command i can run. and it wil save an md5 hash into a file.
<Blinny> I've read about blacklisting the module and enabling piix in initramfs but I'm afraid; this is a remote server and I got teh fearz.
<hwilde> freegoo, man md5sum
<zhai> guys.. is there any turboC here in ubuntu?
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: I believe my ISA bus is enabled because when I have my Windos HD on, The sound works.
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: fair point
<shadeslayer> hey how do i run the script mentioned here
<hwilde> Blinny, out of curiousity how are you measuring the 2-6mbps ?
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: hmmm, id have a read of:   dmesg | less
<shadeslayer>  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: you can see your system boot and hardware come up
<Blinny> hwilde: using hdparm -t -- I know this isn't entirely accurate, but it's a ballpark.
<zhai> any one?
<hwilde> Blinny, what are you doing to generate io
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: but how can I see my system boot, without to rebootj.
<Duke_Nukem> hi
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: isa is on
<Blinny> See http://linux-ata.org/faq.html
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: run the command, and read down
<hwilde> zhai, google for "ubuntu turboC"
<shadeslayer> anyone??
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: which comand
<ActionParsnip> zhai: if you install build-essential you will get a full C++ and C environment
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: dmesg | less
<[ifroog]> How do i overburn an image file using Brasero?
<Blinny> "PIO taskfile data transfer, a.k.a. I/O data transfer, is only used for rare, slow-path commands such as IDENTIFY DEVICE or SMART READ. 16-bit I/O was hardcoded into libata because this supports the maximal number of controllers with the least amount of code."
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hwilde> [ifroog], it has an overburn option man...
<shadeslayer> i did duh!!
<hwilde> shadeslayer, it tells you exactly what commands to run on that webpage...
<Blinny> hwilde: I'm not sure I understand your question
<[ifroog]> hwilde, where?
<shadeslayer> hwilde: there's a script down there,how do i run that'
<zhai> thnxs guys.. gonna check it out
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: its a tonne of text but thats your kernel log, loading drivers, bringing up devices
<hwilde> shadeslayer, type in exactly what that page tells you.    that's not really supported here anyways
<r0dr1g0> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mnd-> Hi, in what package is that "Xorg setup tool", that provides a gui for configuring displays and multiple screens ?
<ActionParsnip> mnd-: it was thrown out in gutsy :(
<mnd-> ah
<shadeslayer> hwilde: ok,so do i need to logout or can i use terminal??
<mnd-> is there any gui now ?
<ActionParsnip> mnd-: if you have an nvidia card, you can use nvidia-settings
<mnd-> well I've got ati
<ActionParsnip> !ati | mnd
<ubottu> mnd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122384/
<hwilde> [ifroog], just add stuff until you get over the limit, and it will tell you either remove stuff or overburn
<hwilde> shadeslayer, you shouldn't mess with that if you have no idea what you're doing... just add wallpaper the normal way
<mnd-> ah ok
<shadeslayer> hwilde: ok
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: press the down cursor a few times
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: theres lots more than that
<hwilde> shadeslayer, you can download *any* image, open it in image viewer, and in the Image menu there is an option "set as wallpaper".  It's very easy
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: and why are you running ubuntu ultimate?
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | Pcimkeller
<ubottu> Pcimkeller: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<shadeslayer> hwilde: but different wallpapers on different desktops
<glitsj16> shadeslayer: have you seen http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/07/28/stackswitch-and-wallpaper-plugins-with-compiz-076/ ? it has some info on setting up compiz wallpaper plugin.
<TADS> any wine guru's here?
<frank_b> can anyone tell me how can I put inside a startup script the equivalent of the command "watch amule" in a terminal?
<Slart> TADS: they are probably in #winehq
<hwilde> !wine | TADS
<ubottu> TADS: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<shadeslayer> and btw i see alot of these themes with docks below
<shadeslayer> how do i enable that
<ActionParsnip> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<hwilde> frank_b,     gnome-terminal -e "watch amule"
<shadeslayer> :P
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: I'M running Ubuntu Ultimate??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: try: apt-caches search dock
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: I'm running Xubuntu
<TADS> thanks
<freegoo> ok guys sorry maybe i am not beimng clear. i can use  md5sum "md5sum test.log > test.md5" to create. but i need to do this for every file in a folder. like 200 files. there must be a mass create command
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: says in that boot screen, hmmm weird
<frank_b> hwilde, ok, thank you. I'll try it
<Pcimkeller> oh, could it be that i have the OEM-Installation
<hwilde> shadeslayer, this tutorial seems to be much more straightforward to get different desktop backgrounds:  http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f4971e488
<shadeslayer> hwilde: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: where did you get your cd from?
<Pcimkeller> from the internet
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: whatever...anyways read down the dmesg output and you will see some interesting bits about sound.
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: i think you have downloaded the Ultimate Ubuntu which isnt an official release
<shadeslayer> hwilde: Advanced Desktop Effect Setting  whats that
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: okay....... i remove Xubntu from my HD and install a normal Xubuntu version
<kbfz> hi guys
<Cyntek> hey all, good morning. I am running ubuntu-server 8.10 for home storage, and I have two additional windows hard drive with media on them, but when i insert the hard drives internally, Ubuntu-server during loading says Bus error. how can i get these drives to recognize on ubuntu-server 8.10.?
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: its up to you if you want to be supported in the official room, someone may support you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbfz> it's night now
<Cyntek> morning in SOCAL.
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: Can I chose my Xubuntu version without reinstall it
<Cyntek> Please back to my question.
<Pcimkeller> ActionParsnip: or is it just the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Pcimkeller: ive no idea, all I know is that its not an official release so is not officially supported in the official room
<hwilde> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Pcimkeller> okay then Thank you for your help. I chose my Xubuntu version and then... bye
<Cyntek> Xfce is uses less memory than Gnome or KDE.
<ActionParsnip> xfce is awesome
<Cyntek> yes. it is. i love it .
<hwilde> personally I like icewm :)
<hwilde> but I am an old school solaris minimialist
<Cyntek> i would like to try out e17
<ActionParsnip> i prefer fluxbox though. It has nice shortcut key mapping
<frank_b> hwilde, very nice, almost there. as I suspected, interestingly, it opens up a terminal. but how can I do it without opening a terminal? (running in the "background, I guess)
<hwilde> frank_b, umm where would you see it then
<achilles> hello how can I have a list of IP addresses , I want to grep to remove duplicates , can I ?
<frank_b> hwilde, I don't want to see it. I just want to make sure amule restarts by itself if it crashes
<hwilde> achilles, sort --unique
<achilles> hwilde, thank you very much
<frank_b> hwilde, I can do it in the command line, but for some reason inside a "!#/bin/bash" script, along with other commands, it won't execute if I put in a line "watch amule"
<Cyntek> hey all, good morning. I am running ubuntu-server 8.10 for home storage, and I have two additional windows hard drive with media on them, but when i insert the hard drives internally, Ubuntu-server during loading says Bus error. how can i get these drives to recognize on ubuntu-server 8.10.?
<hwilde> frank_b, you should maybe look into crontab
<hwilde> Cyntek, it should just work.  sounds like one of your windows harddrives is taking over "master"
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: have you checked the master / slave settings on them?
<frank_b> hwilde, ok. that seems to be too far away for my script programming knowledge, but thank you very much for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> Cyntek: do they show in bios?
<hwilde> frank_b, to pm
<tschundeee> how do I set the default keyboard layout? after every reboot my ubuntu is set to US layout... I want german as standard!
<tschundeee> :)
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | tschundeee
<ubottu> tschundeee: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Cyntek> yes, i doubled checked and made sure they are set in bios and on the hard drive.
<frank_b> hwilde, "to pm"?
<Cyntek> they do show up in bios.
<Cyntek> i will have to check a third time. brb
<VATP> Hi everyone. I am installing Ubuntu on a Pentium 4 (128 MB RAM). I have noticed that the minimal requirements for graphic installations is 256 MB RAM, so, mi question is:
<ActionParsnip> tschundeee: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=13340
<VATP> If I get mre RAM ans install it, when I remove the excedent RAM will I have any problem running ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tschundeee: you can do it in xorg.conf too but HAL deals with keyboards now, it can be done there still however
<ActionParsnip> tschundeee: you will replace sudo mousepad with gksudo gedit
<tschundeee> ActionParsnip: Thats what I did... In the gnome menu keyboard I've set the keyboard default to German...  unchecking and checking again sets it to german..
<tschundeee> ActionParsnip: but when I reboot it is us again
<hwilde> frank_b, see my private message aka pm
<frank_b> hwilde, oh, ok
<VATP> Hi everyone. I am installing Ubuntu on a Pentium 4 (128 MB RAM). I have noticed that the minimal requirements for graphic installations is 256 MB RAM, so, mi question is:
<VATP> If I get mre RAM ans install it, when I remove the excedent RAM will I have any problem running ubuntu?
<dar_> elo
<dar_> do u know any soft i can use to make DIRECT voip beetween several IP adress
<blogger> anyone know exactly how gmailfs works?
<ActionParsnip> tschundeee: then I'd edit it in xorg.conf
<Slart> VATP: I think the install needs more memory since it runs as a live cd too.
<tschundeee> ActionParsnip: okay I'll check if this works
<Slart> VATP: I think you'll be fine even if you remove the extra memory after the install.. even better would be to use the alternate cd to install.. it has a lighter text based install that doesn't need as much memory
<Slart> dar_: have you looked at Ekiga? I think that's as direct as it gets
<qweqq> Hello, how can i boot ubuntu in safe graphics mode ?
<dar_> Slart i take a look thks
<blueskynis> does gmail works for you? I can't load the page...
<Slart> dar_: even skype is a direct connection afaik.. perhaps the initial connection goes through a server of some kind but after that it'r point-to-point iirc
<Slart> blueskynis: nope, it's broken
<dijital1_> how do you add screensavers in kbuntu? I've installed electricsheep and for whatever reason, it's not selectable
<blueskynis> ok. it worked...
<blueskynis> Slart: :-p
<tschundeee> ActionParsnip: okay that does the job! :) thank you very much for your support!
<dar_> what i want is to contact an IP directly without any third server
<calwig> ok back to my question, how does gmailfs work exactly?
<calwig> :)
<qweqq> Hello, how can i boot ubuntu in safe graphics mode ?
<Slart> blueskynis: oh.. it was broken earlier today
<blueskynis> ha ha I thought you were jocking
<George2> how do i create a shortcut / symlink to a file?
<allquixotic> Hi, Rhythmbox keeps asking me to search for a codec for text/html, but I don't have any HTML files in my music directory. I assume it's finding a tag that is in HTML for some reason. Rather than try to track that down, can I just turn off Rhythmbox's nagging so the default answer is always "No, I don't want to search for a suitable codec!"?
<qweqq> Hi, how can i boot ubuntu in safe graphics mode ?
<Slart> blueskynis: nope.. don't know if it was a problem just in sweden but I just got "internal server error" or similar when trying to access gmail.. well well.. perhaps it's just a local problem
<blueskynis> Slart: it's freakish slow
<blueskynis> now
<Blinkiz> Hi there all! I have something I would like to change. When opening GNOME Terminal, it defaults to 20x25 in window size. I would like this to be the double by default. Is it possible to change the default screen size for GNOME Terminal?
<mintlnx> list
<abhinav> Blinkiz : should be possible
<Slart> Blinkiz: can't you change the shortcut? I think there might be a -geometry switch you can use
<dar_> Slart:  twinkle seem to do that but without video
<dar_> :)
<qweqq> Hi, how can i boot ubuntu in safe graphics mode ?
<Slart> dar_: twinkle? haven't heard of that before.. is it nice?
<dar_> slart: not as nice as others but usable...
<mintlnx> links
<presshere> there are any programs for IM in text mode?
<Slart> qweqq: googling for "how can i boot ubuntu in safe graphics mode" gave me this link.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840978  .. pretty handy that google thing
<debsan> presshere, yes there are
<Slart> presshere: yes.. there are a few.. don't remember the names.. hang on.. let me check
<Ienorand> When I force install an earlier package version, synaptic warns about "not authenticated", should it really do that?
<Slart> !info ysm | presshere
<ubottu> ysm (source: ysmv7): Powerful console ICQ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-2 (intrepid), package size 123 kB, installed size 316 kB
<presshere> Slart: thx
<Slart> presshere: I vaguely remember there being a pidgin variant for the command line too.. can't find it though
<ANTRat> !info finch
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 724 kB
<dbenson> presshere: check out finch
<Slart> ahh.. that was the one..
<presshere> dbenson: i ll check, thx
<Slart> http://cli-apps.org/ has a long list of nice stuff
<[ifroog]> !find cdemu
<ubottu> File cdemu found in gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc, transcode
<albi_> hi
<Slart> hello albi_
<albi_> i want to use ltsp. i got it running on a thinclient but i cannot login with a user i created in the usermanagementpanel
<albi_> it just restarts kdm
<knightwise> hey everyone
<nuxan> yoyo
<knightwise> does anybody have eny experience in installeing 8.10 on a first gen macbook ?
<milligan_> Anyone here familiar with m0n0wall? I have a little problem I'd like to discuss with someone that has experience with it.
<fangyuan> i am a newer.
<fangyuan> sorry ,i am a newer too
<Slart> milligan_: meta questions like that rarely get an answer.. try asking one of the real questions you have instead.. if someone has something to say they will probably let you know
<Slart> !cn | fangyuan
<ubottu> fangyuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> fangyuan: you are of course welcome to stay here too, if you want
<yabuk> I've installed ubuntu on a laptop, but there is only 800x600 option of resolution, what could be wrong? I want to set resolution to 1024x768
<Slart> fangyuan: you don't *have to* go to the chinese channel unless you want to
<nasso> några svenskar här?
<Slart> yabuk: you probably need to install some other drivers for the graphics card
<milligan_> Slart, yeah ... I have one of those questions that seems to just be ignored because noone knows.. so I would like to get someones attention before blurting it :) Anyway, In the Rules page .. would I be correct to set up i.e Proto TCP Source * Port 456 Destination {PublicIpHere} Port 22 ... if I wanted to route incoming connection for ip {PublicIpHere} on port 456 to 192.168.0.10 port 22, when I have added a 1:1 NAT on the pub ip to the internal ip ?
<Slart> !se | nasso
<ubottu> nasso: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nick> milligan_: check ip2route package
<Slart> nasso: this channel is for english help only
<fangyuan> is there a chinese channel?
<Myrtti> !cn | fangyuan
<ubottu> fangyuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> milligan_: mm.. I've never used m00nwall (or however they spell it).. but that sounds correct to me
<nasso> Slart, sorry. im looking for a swedish channel. im in need of translations
<Myrtti> !se | nasso
<ubottu> nasso: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Slart> nasso: type /join #ubuntu-se
<nasso> thanks for the hint
<Kartagis> i was given the page http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2008-10/msg00796.html by a fellow helper and it says this script must run before NetworkManager at K73. however i don't have a K??NetworkManager. do I just create one?
<nasso> i tried #ubuntu.se but that was invite only :/
<Slart> nasso: not #ubuntu.se   #ubuntu-se
<Slart> nasso: a dash instead of the dot
<sarmisak> hi all
<reginaldo> oiiiii
<sarmisak> has anyone ever installed ubuntu server on a AMD Geode pc?
<reginaldo> eu não sei usar esse sistema alguem pode me ajudar?
<Nom-> Hi all.  I was wondering if anyone has seen a guide or repository with DB2 9.5 client packages for Ubuntu / Debian?  I used to make them by checkinstall, but it seems there's been some changes which now causes them to segfault when run under checkinstall :(
<Slart> !es | reginaldo
<ubottu> reginaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> !br | reginaldo
<ubottu> reginaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<WorthyOfUrAttn> I am able to save changes to my kmenuedit but the entries don't show up - any help would be appreciated.
 * shadeslayer1 watches his wifi light blink ooohhhhh
<WorthyOfUrAttn> im asking in kde and kubuntu as well
<Slart> never could see the difference between spanish and portugese
<reginaldo> obrigado
<Slart> you're welcome
<godowner> Hey, im back :) Have a question, anyone here has some experience in JDK(java) installing?
<Rabbitbunny> don't ask to ask ;)
<elzoog> Can anyone answer my question about gparted?
<debsan> elzoog, what question ?
<elzoog> What exactly does "Set disklabel" do in gparted.  It obviously doesn't set the disk label.
<Slart> elzoog: oh.. I think it does.. but I think there are several labels
<elzoog> It seems like "set disklabel" should be changed to "delete partitions" because that's what it actually did.
<erUSUL> !java | godowner
<ubottu> godowner: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<elzoog> Well, I am confused.  I thought "label" meant "label", not delete
<Slart> elzoog: I think it sets the big disk label for the entire disk.. and that will erase the partition table, yes
<godowner> Ill check u out the community i guess...
<Jack_Sparrow> elzoog I thought I saw a warning on writing labels
<Slart> elzoog: well.. format doesn't mean delete but it will do just that
<Nom-> hmm actually it looks like i might be able to automate the setup properly now... they've fix0red it :)
<godowner> but the thing is i installed it already but... nvm going to that url :D
<elzoog> So how do I get it to mount with names like "Windows Backup" and "Linux Backup" instead of "488.0 GB Media" and "252.1 GB Media"?
<Slart> elzoog: and there is a big warning... Creating a new disklabel will erase all data on /dev/bla bla bla
<theturtlemoves> question: Is xinerama incompatible with the composite extension?
<Slart> elzoog: you set the fs label
<Slart> elzoog: there are several utilities to do that.. not sure if gparted can do it.. but you use e2label to set it for ext2/3 partitions.. mtools for fat32 or ntfs etc etc
<elzoog> It is an external hard drive that I connect through a USB port.  So it won't be connected all the time and it's not the only external hard drive I use.
<n8tuserf> elzoog-> the correct way is usage of udev rules, but you can manually use "thisis my disk"  in quotes during mount
<elzoog> So that would mean that a name like "Linux Backup" would have to be on the external, since the same USB port might also mount a different external.
<dbrewer_rjr> I have a bit of an emergency. why would my ubuntu server become a read-only file system?
 * G69 boa tarde!
<Slart> elzoog:I just checked.. if you right click on a partition you can set the label .. that's the partition label, not the disk label
<shadeslayer> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<n8tuserf> dbrewer_rjr -> default to remount filesystem to ro if somehow it fails
<elzoog> So if I disconnect it.  Connect a different hard drive, then reconnect it, would it recover the same label?  Or do I manually have to do it every time?
<hackel> Does anyone know a method for disabling cpu frequency scaling that works?  I've tried cpufreq-selector but it always reverts back after a while.
<Slart> elzoog: yes, the label will stick
<theturtlemoves> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<shadeslayer> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> elzoog: I use it to name my usb drives and such.. they will get the same mountpoint every time /media/<label>
<elzoog> If I right click, the "rename" is greyed out
<Bashiii> Why can't I press both mouse buttons at the same time in the latest Ubuntu?
<Bashiii> It is getting really annoying by now :<
<Slart> elzoog: you have to unmount it first
<Bashiii> Trying to play games like warsow for example
<Bashiii> Is there a fix?
<dbrewer_rjr> n8tuserf: why would my filesystem fail?
<elzoog> Ok, Slart I unmounted it.  Now what?
<Slart> elzoog: oh.. and don't use spaces or anything else than a-z0-9 in the label.. it might mess things up
<Slart> elzoog: right click on the partition, select "label"
<goncalopp> Hey, ppl, does anyone anyone know how to set the initial directory to bash? I set mine accidentally, and don't know how to undo it
<Slart> elzoog: it should be third from the bottom or something like that
<Slart> elzoog: sorry.. second from the bottom
<n8tuserf> Bashiii -> you can not press two buttons same time? or you saying the effect is not what you expected?
<n8tuserf> dbrewer_rjr -> during mounting it fails, not the file system it fails
<elzoog> Right click it where?
<Slart> elzoog: you see a graphical representation of the disk , right? with the different partitions as coloured boxes
<elzoog> In gparted I do yes
<Slart> elzoog: you might just have one big box that says something like /dev/sde1 497 GiB
<Slart> elzoog: right click on that box
<elzoog> Sorry, I don't see it
<Bashiii> n8tuserf: it won't log me pressing two buttons at the exact same time
<Slart> hang on.. let me get you a screenshot
<disappearedng> is it possible to defrag? I feel that my system is so much slower nowadatys
<yacob> boa tarde
<elzoog> I see resize, delete, copy, format to, manage flags, check, information
<Bashiii> Used to work before I updated to the Ibex on the day it came out... But now I officially got tired of it :/
<Slart> elzoog: http://imagebin.ca/view/uDkC5s.html
<yacob> hi, some one can help me?
<yacob> hehehe
<Slart> elzoog: hmm.. is this a ntfs drive?
<elzoog> Yeah, that's exactly what I see.  But where is "set label" or "rename"
<elzoog> No, there are two partitions.  One is a FAT32 and the other is an ext3
<sipior> disappearedng: assuming you're using a modern filesystem, defragging is not really needed. if your system feels slow, check your ram usage first. also, check the process list to ensure that unneeded programs aren't running.
<Slart> elzoog: run this in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get install e2fsprogs"
<Dimensions> Hi i have installed SSL (ssl.cert ssl.crt and ssl.crs, ssl.key) from an online tutorial ... for my dedicated server ... i used my domain name in generating certificate ... but now i am going to access the files from dedicated-server ip ... when i use curl https://22.222.22.22/filename ... it gives me error SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed .... how do i fix it
<cyntek> im running ubuntu-server 8.10, and i installed an two additional windows hard drive for home storage. When i reboot to start up the server, i get a "Bus Error" and im not able to access the hard drives. The jumpers are configured properly, and they are detected in bios, but when ubuntu-server boots up i get the "Bus Error" and im able to login to the server. How can i fix this ?
<Slart> elzoog: are you running intrepid
<Slart> elzoog: or hardy?
<elzoog> I am running Ubuntu 8.04
<dimitri_> salve a tutti
<elzoog> It says that the package is already installed
<dimitri_> ho un processo in coda di stampa che mi rompe e mi mette off la stampante
<Slart> elzoog: ahh.. it might be that setting the label is a new feature in intrepid
<dimitri_> chi mi da l'url per vedere i processi e la gestione stampanti non lo ricordo ?
<Slart> elzoog: in gparted, that is.. you can still set it using the e2label command
<elzoog> But which option in the picture you sent sets the label?
<sipior> !it > dimitri_
<ubottu> dimitri_, please see my private message
<Slart> elzoog: "label".. second from bottom
<hatter243> !Italian | dimitri_
<ubottu> dimitri_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<elzoog> Ok, I don't have that
<yacob> i trying read the cd, but when i try mount the media the terminal say mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, ...
<n8tuserf> Bashiii -> pressing the two buttons on a mouse effect usually is  paste, unless you reprogrammed it
<n8tuserf> disappearedng -> if you are using windows, yes you may defragg
<hatter243> Ah! Beat me to it sipior
<elzoog> If I do help-about it says I am running gparted version 0.3.5
<Slart> elzoog: mm, in intrepid I think it's 0.3.8
<elzoog> Should I update gparted (I notice that Ubuntu is not very good at giving me the latest software, I had to install Openoffice 3.0 manually)
<Slart> elzoog: you can upgrade to intrepid if you want
<elzoog> Upgrading to intrepid sounds like too big of a proposition right now.
<Slart> elzoog: that will give you a little newer stuff.. you'll never get the absolutely newest stuff from the repos though.. it takes some time to test things and such
<Carpe|Diem> I have a /home partition, but I would like to include it into my root partition. Can someone assist me? I have no idea how to move it...
<dominic_bredoto1> Does anybody know where to get AsteriskNow (GUI for Asterisk) for ubuntu 8.10.
<Bashiii> n8tuserf: how do I unprogram it?
<elzoog> I can understand taking time to test.  But Openoffice 3.0 has been out for quite awhile.  You would think that Ubuntu would want to allow me to upgrade by now.
<Bashiii> Since I would much rather have middle mouse button only as paste... And be able to use the mouse1 and mouse2 buttons separately
<SiDi> elzoog: there is a PPA for OpenOffice 3.0.1 in launchpad
<Slart> elzoog: I think the policy is to update when there is a new version of ubuntu (every 6 months)
<silentx> people plz i always got knotify crash while i'm using Kopete 0.70 on gnome ubuntu 8.10
<yacob> some one speak portugues to help me?
<Slart> elzoog: but you can usually find stuff from 3rd party repos
<Slart> !pt | yacob
<ubottu> yacob: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SiDi> Intrepid's version won't change. Maybe they'll update hardy's one one day, as it's an LTS, but i don't think intrepid's OOo version will change. If you want 3.0.x, you should add the PPA
<elzoog> One question about Intrepid.  Is sound more efficient?  Sometimes I have to close Firefox to play a movie because the Flash plugin will grab the sound output and not release it to something else.
<yacob> lol thanks
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive elzoog
<SiDi> elzoog: intrepid has flash 10 which works MUCH better with pulseaudio
<dominic_bredoto1> Does anybody know where to get AsteriskNow (GUI for Asterisk) for ubuntu 8.10.
<Slart> elzoog: well.. I think it's a little bit better than hardy.. but it's still not perfect
<speedmaster> elzoog, ALSA works great in Ubunto 8.10 imo
<SiDi> The only problem i have with flash is that if i have too many tabs opened, i'll sometimes have to restart firefox before it displays new flash animations
<blueskynis> elzoog: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<srx2002> need some help getting Ubuntu to play .m2ts files?? anyone have this working
<blueskynis> funny though, I have never had trouble with PA
<mbennette68> My RLT8187 Wireless is corrupted in ubuntu 8.10.  Which package should I reinstall to get it working again?
<godowner> IDENTIFY
<elzoog> It looks like the latest version of gparted is 0.4.3
<godowner> wtf? :D
<godowner> One question about sound... when error occurs or notification, my motherboard makes a sound instead of speakers... gets quite annoying :(
<mlbarnes> How do I make it so bind load on boot?
<cyntek> on irssi, what is the command to past the boot log, using wget?
<srx2002> need some help getting Ubuntu to play .m2ts files?? anyone have this working
<srx2002> plays 720p fine
<silentx> people plz i always got knotify crash while i'm using Kopete 0.70 on gnome ubuntu 8.10
<silentx> hw can remove this message ?
<treenester> anyone know how to setup usb broadband sharing over wireless?
<Audacitee> treenester, are you using a router to share internet?
<treenester> yes. but broadband is usb only
<Audacitee> hmm so it has to connect to a computer...
<treenester> yes
<Audacitee> you need to make a computer a router
<treenester> correct
<Carpe|Diem> can anyone help me in moving my home partition?
<n8tuser> !ics | treenester
<ubottu> treenester: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: sure
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: I got a seperate home parition, and i would like to add it to my root parition
<Audacitee> hmmm easy ubuntu gateway
<Audacitee> phew
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: you'll need to edit your /etc/fstab file to have it mount on boot
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: yes i thought so...But also, I will have to move my entire partition to my root partition, right?
<mhall119> no
<stealth-> how much do you think 57G can be compressed into?
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: what is on the home partition right now?
<Audacitee> stealth-, depends what it is
<stealth-> Audacitee: system backups
<Carpe|Diem> my user's home folder
<silentx> people plz i always got knotify crash while i'm using Kopete 0.70 on gnome ubuntu 8.10
<silentx> >> why no one answer :S
<silentx> am i the wrong room ?
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: /home or /home/$user ?
<stealth-> !repeat | silentx
<ubottu> silentx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Audacitee> stealth-, text is going to compress well, anything that already uses a compression codec is going to be about the same
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: it has /home/CarpeDiem and /home/Lost+Found
<silentx> ky
<silentx> :)
<stealth-> Audacitee: what format is best for compression?
<stealth-> silentx: ky?
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: is there a "home" folder at the root?
<Audacitee> stealth-, imo rar
<silentx> ky == oky ;)
<stealth-> Audacitee: k, thanks
<stealth-> silentx: ah.
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: yes, a mounted folder I guess:)
<mhall119> at the root of the home partition I mean
<alexandra> join #category5
<SiDi> Audacitee: err. it's a proprietary format and i'm not sure its better than tgz or tbz2
<cyntek> im running ubuntu-server 8.10, and i installed an two additional windows hard drive for home storage. When i reboot to start up the server, i get a "Bus Error" and im not able to access the hard drives. The jumpers are configured properly, and they are detected in bios, but when ubuntu-server boots up i get the "Bus Error" and im able to login to the server. How can i fix this ?
<mhall119> my home partition looks like this: /mhall, /lost+found, /qimo
<Ma5t3rw1tt> Hey everyone
<SiDi> stealth-: according to google, it's 7z
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: Actualy, when I open nautilus, I just see my root partition, containing my /home...
<Ma5t3rw1tt> How is everyone
<stealth-> SiDi: sure thats not windows only or something? from what ive heard, 7z isnt too popular for big files
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: but my home is a seperate parition
<SiDi> stealth-: well it cant be worse than rar :)
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: is that seperate partition already mounted?
<stealth-> SiDi: k, thanks
<elzoog> Slart:  Thanks for your help.  How do you set the label using e2label?
<stealth-> what would be the command line options to mount a vfat disk like the system does. So All users can write to it. (r+x too_
<stealth-> ?
<Audacitee> rar isn't bad
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: yes, I did not touch anything...When I installed ubuntu half a year ago it asked weither i wanted a seperate home partition or not, and I said yes...And when I boot the computer, ubuntu mounts my home partition under my root partition by default. So yes, my home partition is mounted at the moment
<Audacitee> look at 99% of torrent files
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: oh, ok, I thought that's what you wanted help to accomplish.  So, since you've already got that, what were you wanting to do?
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: I want to copy the home partition to my root partition so I can remove my home parition and install another OS on that partition
<Audacitee> google isn't the be all and end all
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: oh
<Carpe|Diem> :]
<n8tuser> Carpe|Diem-> you can resize partitions, boot from a livecd though
<n8tuser> Carpe|Diem-> resize and then allocate a new partition for a new install, its wise to leave the /home in a separate partition
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: I second just re-sizing partitions, keeping your /home on it's own partition is a good thing
<ross_> test
<Carpe|Diem> n8tuser: resizing doesn't help, because I have occupied my limit of 4 primairy paritions...I need to remove one in order to install another OS
<mhall119> that way you can have both OSs mount the same /home
<mhall119> unless that other OS isn't *nix
<Carpe|Diem> indeed, its gonna be winxp
<mhall119> :P
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: if i'm correct, A HDD can only have 4 primairy paritions?
<unr3a1> hey all
<n8tuser> Carpe|Diem-> off course it would help, you have to move things around though, and make sure you make backups before doing these
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: I don't know
<Carpe|Diem> k...
<stealth-> Carpe|Diem: there isnt a huge difference from primary and logical. As far as I know
<unr3a1> I am having problems trying to install a .deb package... it is saying that I can only have one application manager running at a time, but I have rebooted, shutdown, and it is still not working.
<unr3a1> any ideas?
<ross_> how do i get flash to work in ubuntu
<Carpe|Diem> stealth-: there is none, but try to install winxp on a logival...its impossible
<muibe> if someone could explain how it is possible that the whole gui in my ubuntu simply has stopped working properly.. as i login ja try to start any gui-program like Firefox, i get just a tiny copy of the window and it becomes a total mess as i try to move it
<Carpe|Diem> logical
<arvind_k> !flash| ross_
<ubottu> ross_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stealth-> Carpe|Diem: ah, thanks. thats good to know
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<arvind_k> unr3a1, how are you installing it?
<unr3a1> arvind_k, double clicking the .deb file, typing my sudo password
<arvind_k> unr3a1, why that way? what is it?
<unr3a1> it goes to install it and then says that there is another package manager running
<muibe> my ubuntu seems to be pretty much broken
<unr3a1> arvind_k, realvnc
<shadeslayer> hi i cant change the splash theme for gnome
<arvind_k> !vnc > unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> ubottu,has info that doesnt work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Audacitee> shadeslayer, the login screen?
<unr3a1> arvind_k, ok, and that does what for me?
<shadeslayer> after the login screen
<mlbarnes> How do I get bind to load on boot?
<Audacitee> shadeslayer, mine just shows the desktop =\
<arvind_k> unr3a1, why do you need to install vnc from outside when apt-get can do it for you
<Carpe|Diem> It should be possible to just move my home partition to my root...?
<ross_> arvind_k: thank you
<shadeslayer> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<arvind_k> ross_, np :)
<Flannel> Carpe|Diem: Yes.  Sort of the opposite procedure as outlined here:
<shadeslayer> i installed that and it shows a splash screen noe
<Flannel> !separatehome | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<shadeslayer> *now
<Audacitee> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carpe|Diem> indeed, Flannel :)
<unr3a1> arvind_k, regardless of why my reasoning of installing it this way, I dont have another software manager running.  I shouldn't be getting this error
<Audacitee> hmm
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: boot from a LiveCD, remove the line in your /etc/fstab that mounts your /home, then mount the home partition, and copy it's contents to /home on the root partition
<shadeslayer> Audacitee:its !info
<shadeslayer> XD
<charolastra> hi, where does ubuntu decide that it can't start X (although after the OK, start in low-resulution it just goes to CLI where i can do kdm restart just fine)?
<Carpe|Diem> yes mhall119 i tried that...but i have to keep correct ownership of /home
<Carpe|Diem> and it changed when i copied
<shadeslayer> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> gnome-splashscreen-manager (source: gnome-art): manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<arvind_k> unr3a1, ok... in the terminal try running sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.db
<arvind_k> unr3a1, ok... in the terminal try running sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<Carpe|Diem> cuz i have to be root in order to copy files to me /
<Carpe|Diem> my*
<Audacitee> shadeslayer, heh mine just has login on x then desktop on 8.10, and it has a login screen manager, just havent played with it yet
<unr3a1> arvind_k, it is saying that I can only have one software manager running at one time and to close the other manager before trying to isntall the .deb file.  it gives examples as update manager, synaptics, aptitude, and none of these are currently running.
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: If you do cp -ra it should keep permissions, I think
<unr3a1> lemme try that really quick
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: :D
<Slart> elzoog: sorry.. was away for a minute there
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: im going to try what you said
<Flannel> Carpe|Diem: Use the method outlined on that page to do the copying
<Carpe|Diem> k
<Slart> elzoog: it's e2label /dev/sda1 MyUSBmemory
<Slart> elzoog: you might need a sudo before that
<elzoog> Slart:  I set the label using e2label, but when I mounted it, it wouldn't let me save files
<Carpe|Diem> I will be back here, I hope its going to work
 * Carpe|Diem is gonna boot his livecd ;)
<Slart> elzoog: also, you want to unmount it before you do anything with it
<Slart> elzoog: do you get some kind of error?
<unr3a1> arvind_k, ok, that is working, but why didnt it work through the GUI?
<elzoog> Well, when I mounted it, the paste command was greyed out.
<elzoog> It looks like it might be smart to download the GParted live CD and use that
<shadeslayer> grr
<shadeslayer> its such a cool theme
<shadeslayer> and i cant use it
<shadeslayer> :|
<arvind_k> unr3a1, hmmm might be something is running?
<elzoog> When I try to copy a file to the ext3 partition it says "permission denied"
<arvind_k> elzoog, use sudo
<unr3a1> but how do I check?
<elzoog> Is Linux_Backup too large of a label?
<Slart> elzoog: I'm not really sure...
<arvind_k> unr3a1, run ps aux | more
<arvind_k> unr3a1, check for the things which you mentioned earlier
<Slart> elzoog: seems it can be 16 characters long
<unr3a1> kk
<unr3a1> ty for all the help
<Maarek> can anyone determine this symptom:  I cannot SSH to my server (fatal error) from PuTTY.  And I cannot get to my homepage from the server, but I can ping the server.  I'm at work and SSH is the only connection that I use to gain access.  Any ideas?
<JMS32> Что нужно прописать в xorg что бы изображение было черно-белым?
<unr3a1> arvind_k, thanks for all the help..  much appreciated.
<Myrtti> !ru | JMS32
<ubottu> JMS32: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JMS32> Errored channel. Sorry
<Stevesy> I am trying to resize an ntfs partition, however it gives me Error: 407. It tells me I need to run a command in windows. The only problem is I dont have windows anymore. Any suggestions?
<Slart> Stevesy: which command?
<elzoog> Thanks Slart.  I'm going to make a live CD of gparted and try using that
<Slart> elzoog: do that.. that cd might be handy to have around if you run into other problems too..
<Stevesy> chkdsk /f
<Maarek> correction:  PuTTY stating "Connection Refused" for an SSH connection to my server
<samhassell> Maarek: you should try to nmap your server to see what ports are open
<Maarek> nmap?  I'm not familiar with that.
<elzoog> Slart:  I also have a Knoppix CD around somewhere, but I don't know if it has the latest version of gparted
<Slart> Stevesy: well.. there's not ntfs checkdisk in ubuntu (or linux for that matter)..not sure what to do with that
<elzoog> Slart:  So do you do IT work professionally?
<Stevesy> Any idea if there is a freeware one that I could make a live disk out of?
<eNons3nse> Ok.  I'm getting annoyed.  Yesterday morning when I woke up and started doing things on my computer it almost immediately froze.  I had to do a hard shut-down.  Ever since then all my programs have been randomly crashing.  My browsers mostly but also pidgin & file browser.
<Lint01> how can I download some *.deb from repository, which is already installed? apt-get -d install xxx doesn't work.
<Slart> elzoog: nope, I used to IT for a small school but at the moment I'm studying
<Maarek> samhassell: the server is behind a firewall, the only ports open for it are 22, 80, and the email ports
<elzoog> I used to be a Visual C++ programmer for a company called Transmap.  Was there for three years.  Sort of a waste of three years in a way because I found it difficult to find a job after that.
<samhassell> Maarek: so if it can't connect, either the service isn't running or its firewalled right?
<samhassell> Maarek: what OS are you on?
<elzoog> Ended up moving to Korea to teach English.
<hay_ig2000> hi all, are there programs that watch for any changes in a web page, (act like rss)?
<Maarek> OS, ubuntu 8.10 server.  No GUI installed
<charolastra> what's the name of the small gtk program that tells me it can't start X?
<samhassell> Maarek: so sudo apt-get install nmap
<elzoog> Anyway, going to reboot now.  Talk to you later
<Maarek> I'll have to do that when someone can reboot it.
<Slart> elzoog: ah.. one of those state organized programs? I think I read a blog written by someone doing the same thing in Japan
<samhassell> Maarek: its a network scanner, so it will tell you for sure that status of the machines exposed ports
<Slart> elzoog: good luck
<debsan> hay_ig2000, yes
<Maarek> samhassell: oh, you mean what I'm running right now
<debsan> i donñe remember the name :S
<J_A_X> hey guys, I can't seem to find my asound.conf or .asoundrc
<samhassell> Maarek: yeh
<samhassell> Maarek: the nmap command would be 'nmap -sS -P0 -sV -O <target>'
<Maarek> samhassell: windowsxp sp3
<samhassell> Maarek: where target is your servers ip
<allen> heres a strange request. is it possible to use the shutdown/suspend/hibernate buttons from hardy in intrepid ? the intrepid ones are rubish. im on about the little screen that pops up when you click shutdown or logout.
<Maarek> samhassell: good, I copied the command, downloading the windows version to run a check.  I believe I turned off the UDP in the firewall
<samhassell> Maarek: sweet, that sounds like the problem :)
<Maarek> samhassell: but it's always been off.
<Matic> Hi all, why do I get this error when I type gnome-panel at the terminal - gnome-panel
<Matic> [WARN 11951] kit-hash.c:206:kit_hash_insert(): key != NULL
<Matic>  Not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<sadaiyappan> something is wrong with my firefox
<sadaiyappan> my bookmarks dissappeared
<sadaiyappan> and home page doesn't work right
<sadaiyappan> my history dissappeared
<sadaiyappan> AND, my back and forward buttons don't work right
<shadeslayer> grr
<prince_jammys> sadaiyappan: maybe you messed the permissions of some files in ~/.mozilla
<sadaiyappan> ok how do i check it?
<prince_jammys> sadaiyappan: does this give any output?:  find ~/.mozilla ! -user YourUserName
<shadeslayer> any idea how install splash images
<shadeslayer> please pleas say yess
<prince_jammys> sadaiyappan: replacing YourUserName, obviously
<sadaiyappan> yes it does
<sadaiyappan> it gives a lot of output
<prince_jammys> sadaiyappan: sudo chown -R YourUser:YourUser ~/.mozilla
<justmozzy> hi guys
<justmozzy> how are you doing?
<sadaiyappan> ok
<zim> hi all am trying to get sound to work on an ubuntu 8.04 server install. is there a howto or can someone point me in the right dir
<arhangel> helo
<EugenMayer> Any news on creative ( xfi ) drivers?
<zim> I have installed  #apt-get install alsa alsa-tools alsa-utils
<sadaiyappan> it's working now
<sadaiyappan> thx
<prince_jammys> sadaiyappan: maybe you did 'sudo firefox' recently
<sadaiyappan> what was the problem?
<justmozzy> I am new to ubuntu and have following problem: I installed everything but unfortunately the screen resolution is very low (600x400). I installed the NVIDIA driver but still no luck. Also tried to add a new mode using xrandr but it told me that the new mode (1024x768) was not found. Anyone can help me with this?\
<prince_jammys> sadaiyappan: that might have caused the problem
<sadaiyappan> i installed an e-mail checker recently
<sadaiyappan> and it asked about cookies
<Maarek> samhassell: once someone get's to the location I'll have them hard reboot the box.  It's uptime is over 60days.
<godowner> One question about sound... when error occurs or notification, my motherboard makes a sound instead of speakers... gets quite annoying :( how can i fix it?
<sadaiyappan> i think i disabled them and i think that's the problem
<mlbarnes> How do I make mysql so it can accept outside connections. I already added grant all privleges on *.* to 'root'@'%' identified by but I can't connect from my computer
<sadaiyappan> ok well it's working now, thx
<mhall119> justmozzy: was your monitor plugged in?
<justmozzy> mhall119: yupp, plugged in since I started the installation
<samhassell> Maarek: yeah sounds like somethings broken there.. software firewall or hardware?
<mhall119> justmozzy: read the xorg log in /var
<mhall119> it might tell you what it failing
<debsan> hay_ig2000, maybe you can try specto
<justmozzy> mhall119: thanks, I'll check it
<SingAlong> Hi all
<mhall119> justmozzy: what nvidia driver are you using?
<mhall119> some of them were not updated to work on the latest Xorg server
<hay_ig2000> ok thanks for help, someone suggested updatescanner addon for firefox
<SingAlong> I tried to set mount options for a volume by right-clicking it and now when I restart I get an error when I try to access that partition "mount point cannot contain the following characters: GD_DIR_SEPARATOR"
<zim> hi all is there a room for ubuntu server install?
<SingAlong> how can I set it right?
<newt-home> iirc this is the ubuntu support room
<arvind_k> zim, #ubuntu-server
<newt-home> wow there's actually a server room too?
<Maarek> samhassell: looks like software.  I'll have someone reboot it once they get there
<zim> arvind_khadri: ty
<newt-home> but with linux server and desktop are just about the same
<arvind_khadri> zim, np :)
<Maarek> samhassell: if it was hardware, than I wouldn't be able to ping it.
<SingAlong> anyone?>
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong,  what file system?? where are you mounting it?
<SingAlong> my sms service. I tried to set mount options for a volume by right-clicking it and now when I restart I get an error when I try to access that partition "mount point cannot contain the following characters: GD_DIR_SEPARATOR"
<justmozzy> mhall119: humm.... didn't go through everything yet, but in one entry it told me that the NVIDIA GPU was not found :s
<SingAlong> oh sorry. the first line wasnt necessary
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: ntfs
<mhall119> justmozzy: what card do you have?
<hwilde> Maarek, check diskspace 100%.
<lfaraone> Hi, what packages offer Java Plugins for a 64bit OS?
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, which ubuntu? open a terminal and do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdax /mount/point
<justmozzy> mhall119: NVIDIA Geforce 7200 I think...
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: 8.04
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, replace /mount/point with the place you want the drive to be mount eg /media/mydrive
<mhall119> justmozzy: and which driver?
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: should that be ntfs-3g instead of just ntfs?
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: NTFS signature is missing. I get that error
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<justmozzy> mhall119: After I installed Ubuntu it told me to install the proprietary driver "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)
<justmozzy> mhall119: It is to be exact the Geforce 7300
<mhall119> well, there's 4 packages for nvidia proprietary drivers, I think two of them work,not sure which one you have
<Maarek> hwilde: diskspace is not 100%, it's only at 20%
<justmozzy> mhall119: humm... ok... I will try to update everything and see then if I can install something else
<Lint01> how can I download some *.deb from repository, which is already installed? apt-get -d install xxx doesn't work.
<allen> anyone recommend best IRC program ?
<arvind_khadri> !best | allen
<ubottu> allen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hwilde> Maarek, how can you tell that if you can't ssh in
<mhall119> justmozzy: check which nvidia package you have
<SingAlong> when I try this: wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<SingAlong> I get Resolving media.ubuntu-nl.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, it doesnt exist anymore..
<justmozzy> mhall119: Where can I check that?
<_VIM_> allen: konversation is nice
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: so how do I use that?
<mhall119> justmozzy: you might also try using the "nv" driver instead, you won't get compiz, but you'll get better than 640x480
<allen> will have a look - cheers
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: I found that on the page the bot directed me to
<mhall119> justmozzy: synaptic
<lfaraone> allen: irssi is a good CLI one. XChat is good in GNOME
<arvind_khadri> justmozzy, install the 177 kernel... if you are in 8.10
<deadkode> irssi is the only way to fly
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm trying to install icedtea6-plugin but I get a error:   icedtea6-plugin: Conflicts: icedtea-gcjwebplugin (< 6b12) but 1.0-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<justmozzy> thanks all :) will try the steps and come back to you :)\
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, try the mount command i gave you with ntfs-3q
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, try the mount command i gave you with ntfs-3g
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: did that too. I got the same error
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, can you give me what you are typing
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: is there a way to list the available partitions?
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/disk
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: the disk directory already exists. its new
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, sudo fdisk -l shows all your paetitions
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: think I've to do it witht he -o force option becoz of unclean shutdown
<SingAlong> arvind_khadri: is there a way to add these drives to automount?
<Titan8990> fstab | SingAlong
<arvind_khadri> SingAlong, you need to add the drives to fstab...
<_VIM_> yeah that's pretty easy SingAlong
<Titan8990> !fstab | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SingAlong> "failed to access mountpoint /media/disk-1: No such file or directory"
<arvind_khadri> Titan8990, thanks :)
<Titan8990> SingAlong, what were you doing to get that error?
<SingAlong> Titan8990: I just tried  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda7 /media/disk-1 -o force
<bobbob1016> Trying to run an application in a terminal from the gnome panel, I get this when running it "Failed to execute child process -x"
<SingAlong> Titan8990: and /media/disk-1 doesnt exist. only /media exists
<Titan8990> SingAlong, the directory that you are mounting to must exist
<Titan8990> SingAlong, mkdir /media/ntfsdisk      mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda7 /media/ntfsdisk -o force
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong run this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/122188/
<Jack_Sparrow> SingAlong It will tell us most of what we need to know in order to help you
<SingAlong> Jack_Sparrow: solved thanks everyone!
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<mike3_> hey guys I have an Intel i810 integrated video card and I have a feeling i'm having issues with the newest driver. How can I downgrade this driver?
<Titan8990> Jack_Sparrow, did you write that script?
<Jack_Sparrow> Titan8990 Check out that script if you have a sec
<mhall119> I'd like to invite everyone to check out Qimo, a new distribution of Linux for kids!  http://www.qimo4kids.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Titan8990 I started it last week
<Jack_Sparrow> mhall119 Please dont do that
<mhall119> Oh come on, why not?
<Carstairs> qimo is an unfortunate name for a kids game
<Titan8990> Jack_Sparrow, looks good but instead of using sudo in some of the commands, I would first check that the user is root and echo something like "you must sudo the script" if the uid is not root's
<mhall119> alright, point taken, sorry
<BLACKthroat> Is there anything that I need to know when installing lirc particularly on intrepid? i.e. bugs, workarounds, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Titan8990 something to consider, I hate the thought of assuming they are root
<hotbaby1> anyone use NDISwrapper before?
<hotbaby1> my dell wireless doesn't work in ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hotbaby1> i don't know how to install NDISwrapper
<Titan8990> !wifi | hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arvind_khadri> !ndis | hotbaby1
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, ndiswrapper should be a last resort
<hotbaby1> ??
<mouka> how do you pipeline the output of a command to the more or less commands
<mouka> I am confused about pipelining
<arvind_khadri> mouka, command | more
<hotbaby1> how to make my dell network card works ?
<Bodsda> mouka, cat /some/file.txt | more
<Titan8990> mouka, command | less
<arvind_khadri> Titan8990, faster this time :P
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, first use this command:   lspci
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, find out the wireless chip, then view the documentation the bot is about to send you
<Titan8990> !wireless > hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1, please see my private message
<Titan8990> arvind_khadri, hehe
<hotbaby1> lspci?
<hotbaby1> what does it do?
<Bodsda> hotbaby1, its a command to show pci devices in your computer
<hotbaby1> dell wireless WLAN card doesn't light up
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, " lspci  is  a  utility for displaying information about PCI buses in the system and devices connected to them."
<Bodsda> hotbaby1, if your card is a usb device use    lsusb   instead
<SHyx0rmZ> someone using a freecom usb floppy disk drive?
<Titan8990> !ask | SHyx0rmZ
<ubottu> SHyx0rmZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hotbaby1> but ubuntu doesnt' support built-in dell wlan card
<BLACKthroat> "upgrade to hardy breaks lirc 0.8.3pre1 kernel modules"
<shadeslayer> !desklet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklet
<BLACKthroat> is this fixed in intrepid?
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, they support most of them, only a select view do not
<shadeslayer> !info desklet
<ubottu> Package desklet does not exist in intrepid
<Bodsda> !msgthebot > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<hotbaby1> how to make it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find desklets
<ubottu> Found: adesklets, gdesklets, gdesklets-data
<shadeslayer> how do i install a deskley>>
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, and its the people at kernerl.org that support that hardware.....
<hotbaby1> titan..h
<shadeslayer> *desklet??
<mhall119> shadeslayer: maybe you mean gdesklet or deskbar?
<shadeslayer> mhall119: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WirelessScreenlet?content=71861
<mhall119> there's also screenlets
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, I am not going to do it for you. you need to listen to what I am saying
<SHyx0rmZ> trying to mount my freecom usb floppy disk drive fails with message: can't read superblock
<shadeslayer> oh screenlet
<shadeslayer> yeah
<miguel86_> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, use the command lspci
<miguel86_> speak spanish
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, from the command line
<shadeslayer> mhall119: how do i install screenlets??
<hotbaby1> let me try
<Titan8990> !terminal | hotbaby1
<hotbaby1> one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > miguel86_
<ubottu> hotbaby1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> miguel86_, please see my private message
<Bodsda> !espanol | miguel86_
<ubottu> miguel86_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shadeslayer> !screenlet
<mhall119> shadeslayer: apt-get
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Bodsda> damn you Jack_Sparrow :)
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, or lsusb   if it is a usb device
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<shadeslayer> i have the targz file
<SHyx0rmZ> how to solve "can't read superblock" floppy error?
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, you shouldn't try to install from source in ubuntu
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, unless its for learnin purposes, then I would recommend something easier anyways
<jdolan_> hi, does anyone have a link to a large 8.10 VM image?  i need like a 15-20GB VM.
<magevideogames> good morning everyone
<mhall119> shadeslayer: Titan8990 is right, get the package from the repos
<shadeslayer> well how should i install the screenlet above??
<shadeslayer> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/WirelessScreenlet?content=71861
<Titan8990> SHyx0rmZ, tried reformatting the disk?
<hotbaby1> i know termnial
<arvind_khadri> !screenlets | shadeslayer
<hotbaby1> testing it now
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<SHyx0rmZ> Titan8990: tried with gfloppy
<mhall119> shadeslayer: I think the screenlets package somes with multiple widgets, including thatone
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, ah, that should be a drag and drop somewhere
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, atleast gnome themese are drag and drop
<shadeslayer> drop where??
<mhall119> in the widget layer
<Bodsda> SHyx0rmZ, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how%20to%20solve%20%22can%27t%20read%20superblock%22%20floppy%20error?
<mhall119> shadeslayer: apt-get install screenlets then read their documentation
<NeKit1000> Good evening! I have a problem with Ubuntu. Installer doesn't see my paritions. But system recognised them and they even can be mounted.
<nucan> My ubuntu install hangs on "checking battery state", iv tryed all diferent boot modes but it just stops. after some minutes some stuff come up and says that something bad i going on. How to solve the problem? I want unbunu on my stationary amd based computer now! Please help me
<shadeslayer> ok
<Titan8990> nucan, did you try:   acpi=off ?
<Bodsda> nucan, it would be handy to know what bad thing is going on
<nucan> i cant, just choose acpi s1 and s3
<ahabman> Anyone know how to diagnose this?  While I'm typing letters randomly appear in caps, they switch case like every second.  Also interaction behaves as if ctrl and/or alt are being held down.  I did reset xorg.conf without luck. 8.10, Dell.
<Titan8990> nucan, not in the bios
<nucan> where?
<Titan8990> nucan, add that to the kernel line
<mhall119> nucan: you should be able to add -noacpi to the boot command
<nucan> aha!
<Titan8990> nucan, press e to edit
<nucan> om, trying that now
<Bodsda> eureka moments, love em
<Titan8990> nucan, highlight kernel line and add:      acpi=off noapic
<mhall119> -noacpi or acpi=off, I don't remember which
<mhall119> oh, both, okay
<Titan8990> nucan, those are the two most common fixes
<SHyx0rmZ> Bodsda: All solutions seem to use some form of fdmount, which isn't recommended for USB FDDs and "modprobe floppy" does exactly nothing
<nucan> ok
<Titan8990> nucan, but battery state would be handled by acpi
<Mip5> ahabman - do these things appear on the screen when you're *not* typing?
<Titan8990> nucan, apic handles irq addressing
<gandi> can I get help with nightly jaunty installation from today? Installation crashes during clock setup near the end
<ahabman> no
<mhall119> that's the risk you take with nighlies
<Titan8990> !jaunty | gandi
<ubottu> gandi: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> gandi, wrong channel
<nucan> so i write -noacpi and acpi=off?
<Lint01> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<Lint01> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Mip5> ahabman - okay then it could be that either your keyboard is misconfigured, or malfunctioning. Did it ever work properly with ubuntu, or is this your first time with it?
<Titan8990> nucan, yes, to the end of the line that looks like:    kernel /boot/ubuntu-x-x-x-x splash quiet ro
<Bodsda> SHyx0rmZ, only things im finding online, are, reinstall -- id wait to se if anyone here can come up with an answer though -- provide the terminal output of the mount command aswell
<Titan8990> nucan, the middle line that begins with kernel, e to edit, enter to save, b to boot
<ahabman> Mip5: it's worked perfect for months.  No notable new installs that I can think of.
<kernel> <=
<bruenig> people who know stuff: when I use purge, apt does not touch my home directory does it?
<Mip5> ahabman - strange. It's possible that your keyboard is actually malfunctioning then. Is the cable crimped anywhere? Have you tried shutting down your system - and then while it's off, unplugging and then replugging your keyboard? If it's USB you could try this but try inserting it into a different USB port.
<Titan8990> bruenig, make a backup of whats in your home dir and check
<bruenig> Titan8990: I don't have ubuntu right now
<Titan8990> bruenig, but I think it mostly just purges /etc/ dir
<bruenig> hmm
<Titan8990> bruenig, I have had purge leave lots of things behind i did not want it to....
<bruenig> yes I am pretty sure that is the case, but some fool is telling me it has the ability to touch the home directory which I cannot imagine being possible
<Titan8990> bruenig, it would be odd, since it needs to be ran as root or sudo
<Andry> omg
<Andry> please guy help me
<Maarek> I just got questioned from the IT staff for using NMAP... I ran the scan it their security software picked it up.
<ahabman> Mip5: it's a dell laptop.  reboots don't help.  I'm gonna try to find a different usb keyboard to hook up.  Glad to know this sounds really strange to others
<Andry> I have "Loading stage1.5"
<Andry> all over the screen
<Andry> it's printing that thing to my monitor
<Maarek> I ran the scan for my server and they picked it up
<Titan8990> Maarek, and you have permission?
<profanephobia> Where can i download Ubuntu 9.04?
<Maarek> not anymore.  Their bringing in security "stuff" due to malware and something our datacenter did to bring this onto us
<fosco__> profanephobia, www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4, but please join #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<Andry> I think my grub has someproblems
<Mip5> ahabman - good luck! You could also try booting into knoppix or ubuntu live cd and seeing how it works. That will take the install/configs out of the question, and you can determine whether it's hardware or software.
<Titan8990> Maarek, you will likely not find anyone willing to help you port scan somewhere that you do not have permission to do so
<arvind_khadri> Andry, re-install grub
<arvind_khadri> !grub > Andry
<ubottu> Andry, please see my private message
<Maarek> Titan8990:  no, I ran a scan to an outside site, nowhere on our network
<ahabman> Mip5: good advice, I'll give it a go.  Thanks.
<Titan8990> Maarek, still illegal and against ISP regulations in many countries
<Mip5> ahabman - you're welcome. I'm glad I could assist - I actually came in to get with my problem
<Matic> Hae all, I have mysql Version: '5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.4 in my Ubuntu Hardy - I run it in a very crude way, that is I have to create the folder /var/run/mysqld for it to run, failure to that it will tell me that the socket file is not existing, so far I have tries so much to ensure that the server runs at boot time but it nevers runs, what could be the problem here? Please help
<Bashiii> How can I get rid of mouse1+mouse2 being paste?
<Titan8990> Bashiii, just a guess, emulate 3buttons in xorg.conf
<Bashiii> :/... Quite literally don't understand what you're saying :S
<Mip5> no problem
<Maarek> Titan8990:  Thanks, I did not know that.
<mike3_> hey guys I have an Intel i810 integrated video card and I have a feeling i'm having issues with the newest driver. How can I downgrade this driver?
<Andry> please guys
<Andry> my grub is corrupted
<TraceRoute> can someone help me make sense of this I have a 160gb laptop hdd thats in a usb harddrive enclosure and its only being read as a 32gb here a pastebin http://pastebin.com/me46c544
<Titan8990> Bashiii, there is a file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   check it to see if contains a line that looks like: Option     "Emulate3Buttons"
<arvind_khadri> !grub | Andry
<ubottu> Andry: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bashiii> ok
<Titan8990> Bashiii, if its there comment it out and reboot
<Bashiii> Will see
<Andry> arvind_khadri: I have a loop cycle of "loading stage1.5"
<Andry> do you happen to know how to help me?
<arvind_khadri> Andry, re-install grub!!!
<Bashiii> Nothing like that :/
<slashzul> whats the app that lets you pick the one of many desktops?
<Andry> arvind_khadri: I have no interaction with my pc
<Titan8990> slashzul, many desktops have that by default
<slashzul> trying to add it to Awn Manager launcher...
<hawodi>  Am trying out cakephp in ubuntu intrepid and the page is not applying the css. Am trying to follow the blog tutorial.
<hawodi> I have enabled mod_rewrite and configured /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<arvind_khadri> Andry, boot from a love-cd
<slashzul> yes Titan, I just need the name of the app , my gnome desktop has it
<beautifulsnow> *curses lots and lots more* anyone know how to make my mousepad stop erasing what I write?!?!
<Titan8990> slashzul, desktop switcher I believe is the name of the awn applet
<arvind_khadri> Andry, sorry live-cd :D
<hawodi> hello
<Titan8990> slashzul, its an applet, not a launcher
<Andry> arvind_khadri: lol, the live cd of ubuntu 8.10
<arvind_khadri> Andry, ya :)
<Andry> arvind_khadri: then its easy to reinstall grub?
<D_likescookies> anyone know where I can get more applets?
<Andry> do I have any loss of files?
<arvind_khadri> Andry, ya just follow the page the bot gave... no loss of files
<slashzul> its called workspace switcher but I dont know the actual name of the app
<Andry> arvind_khadri: ok thank you
<arvind_khadri> Andry, np
<agroker> I have a problem with Ekiga under Kubuntu - it used to start and work a few days ago, but now I'm receiving error messages about .evolution/a file, can anybody help please?
<beautifulsnow> Hmmm my mouse doesn't work but I don't know what to do?
<simsl> can anyone tell me how to mount a ntfs drive automatically on boot up?
<burkmat> Copying ISO to USB for USB-install: Getting 3 symlink errors - Do I manually set these up or assume there are other symlinks that have failed - and if so, what's the recommended command to copy the ISO to USB?
<arvind_khadri> !fstab | simsl
<ubottu> simsl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Titan8990> burkmat, if you are using cp, there is a flag to have cp preserve links
<burkmat> Titan8990, ...but will it preserve them relative to their own path or not? Don't want the USB pointing to a nonexistant ISO. :P
<ahabman> Votes for best way to most simply backup/restore an entire system (8.10 desktop)?  (image, tar.gz, other)
<Gnea> !best | ahabman
<ubottu> ahabman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AJC_Z0> What's the correct way to set a user defined search path in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Titan8990> burkmat, I was wrong anyways, was thinking of rsync, sorry
<burkmat> Titan8990, Ah... Well I'll just set 'em up manually. :)
<Titan8990> burkmat, are you following a guide?
<Titan8990> burkmat, I would think that dd would preserve links correctly
<burkmat> Titan8990, The one at ubottus !usb, but doesn't say anything about specific copy cmds.
<ahabman> will do, any suggestions though?
<Titan8990> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<marko-_-> hey guys how do i see with which filesystem a partition is mounted ? does someone know ?
<simsl> is there any apps i can down load to configure this?
<burkmat> Titan8990, The install-guide btw, not live.
<burkmat> Titan8990, But there are only 3 errors with symlinks, I'm just going to try gluing them together myself.
<Titan8990> burkmat, worth a shot
<teamregis> hey anyone else seen weird things gong on in Gmail chat?
<teamregis> A lot of guys simultaneously sent me different tinyurls all pointing to one site
<Titan8990> burkmat, you are right, that documentation is missing a step
<burkmat> Titan8990, ...odd. `ln -s intrepid unstable`, as root, gives me "Error: Operation not permitted"...
<Titan8990> burkmat, it tells how to do it in windows but not in linux, kind of absurd....
<Titan8990> burkmat, do:  sudo ln -s
<Titan8990> burkmat, but I always recommend absolute paths with ln
<burkmat> Titan8990, Running in a root shell... `sudo su`.
<burkmat> Titan8990, Well it's a USB-stick...
<donlimpio> Salve a tutti gli amici di #ubuntu !!!!!! (^_^)y
<burkmat> !it | donlimpio
<ubottu> donlimpio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Titan8990> burkmat, what format is the usb stick?
<burkmat> Titan8990, FAT32.
<Titan8990> burkmat, that may be it, doubt fat32 can do symlinks
<burkmat> Titan8990, Hmm... Icky. It's recommended though in the install guide to use FAT16 or 32.
<Titan8990> burkmat, but then again, the guide says fat32 is fine
<Titan8990> burkmat, yeah, I saw that
<freegoo> hey guys what is this file used for mt86plus??
<Titan8990> burkmat, you could just make copies instead of symlinks
<burkmat> Titan8990, Maybe they're not important symlinks anyways... :P /dists/stable, unstable and /ubuntu.
<burkmat> Titan8990, Yeah... Guess I'll do that if they're not too big.
<burkmat> Titan8990, 416KB, I'll manage. Thanks for the help... We ought to have that guide updated though.
<sid> How do I find out my ssh private key?
<Titan8990> burkmat, I agree
<burkmat> sid, You need to generate one if you haven't, but it's default in .ssh/id_rsa iirc.
<freegoo> the file is inside "/install/" but whawt is it used for mt86plus??
<hotbaby1> hey titan
<Elbachiri_> السلام عليكم
<hotbaby1> i type lspci
<hotbaby1> nothing happened??
<burkmat> hotbaby1, sudo maybe?
<mhall119> freegoo: that's the memory test program
<hotbaby1> it shows all the controller
<hotbaby1> will that enable the wireless ?
<Mip5> Hey Folks - I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and have raid1 going for / (md0) and also swap (md1). I marked a drive as failed, then removed it from the array. When I rebooted, I got an ALERT! that md0 was missing, and it dropped me down to initrmfs Busy Box.
<burkmat> Titan8990, ...symlink at /ubuntu points to /... Really don't feel like copying the root, think it'll manage without? ^^
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, no, I told you what lscpi did.....
<hotbaby1> hello
<freegoo> mhall119: thanks alot
<mhall119> hotbaby1: lspci only lists PCI devices, it doesn't enable/disable anything
<Titan8990> burkmat, worth a shot atleast
<burkmat> !patience | hotbaby1
<ubottu> hotbaby1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hotbaby1> so??
<hotbaby1> sorry..
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, lspci  is  a  utility for displaying information about PCI buses in the system and devices connected to them.
<hotbaby1> the wireless doesn't light up still
<mhall119> hotbaby1: did lspci list your wireless card's information?
<Mip5> This is an LTSP server.
<hotbaby1> it list
<hotbaby1> how to enable?
<hotbaby1> network controller :BCM4311 WLAN
<hotbaby1> etc..
<mhall119> with a driver, but you don't know what driver you need unless you know what card you have
<Titan8990> !bcm43x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43x
<Titan8990> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hotbaby1> should i use ndiswrapper
<cooldduuudde> !
<hotbaby1> wifi or build-in wireless light doesn't show up
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Titan8990> hotbaby1, no, you shouldn't
<hotbaby1> the link only tells me to list wifi
<hotbaby1> doenst' tell me how to enable
<hotbaby1> faint
<cooldduuudde> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hotbaby1> 4 docs
<hotbaby1> which one?
<beautifulsnow> Could someone pastebin me with a xorg.conf that's fresh from install? (yes i know it depends on computer)
<cooldduuudde> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hotbaby1> come on...no one know how to enable wireless in this channel?
<beautifulsnow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mhall119> hotbaby1: you need to find out what driver you need, then "sudo modprobe $driver"
<grobda24> beautifulsnow, you can get apt to reinstall it ... a search would prob turn up the command
<simsl> i have the fstab open what do i add to mount a ntfs drive automatically
<beautifulsnow> grobda24, yeah I dont want the whole file to go to the defaults, i just need 1 section
<cooldduuudde> are medibuntu packages reliable?
<grobda24> What is the X GUI that can auto detect monitor freq's ... it ran when I restarted before ... now I can't find it.
<grobda24> ?
<beautifulsnow> grobda24, just need the default mouse setup  because i messed that up ;p
<glitsj16> cooldduuudde: very much so yes
<grobda24> beautifulsnow, always make xorg.conf.bak ... bak1 ... bak2 backups.
<beautifulsnow> Yes I know I just overwrote it by accident
<Titan8990> grobda24, hehe. I have 5....
<vigo> grobda24: Maybe you are speaking of Compiz?
<mhall119> or better yet, create a bzr repo for /etc
<grobda24> vigo, no, this is what starts when X can't find a valid monitor setup.
<Matic> beautifulsnow, There you are - http://paste.ubuntu.com/122475/
<mhall119> X should start in a fail-safe mode that just uses the vesa driver
<cooldduuudde> i got a proble after adding medibuntu as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<beautifulsnow> Matic, *thumbs up* Thanks a lot :D
<vigo> grobda24: Oh.ok, I am still learning
<cooldduuudde> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Matic> beautifulsnow, your welcome
<cooldduuudde> any ideas?
<mhall119> cooldduuudde: did you add their public key?
<grobda24> cooldduuudde, check medibuntu wiki entry ... run through key setup instructions again ?
<glitsj16> cooldduuudde: means you have a ppa launchpad repository active without a GPG key, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html for a fix
<cooldduuudde> mhall119: i just did this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mhall119> cooldduuudde: do this too: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<mhall119> that one can't be authenticated, but installing it anyway will evidently add the medibuntu signing key to your approved list
<roadrock> first- sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<vigo> cooldduuudde: Maybe the logout sudo timer is set too low?
<glitsj16> cooldduuudde: my bad, ignore the link (which is for ppa launchpad key issues, not medibuntu)
<roadrock> then-  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<cooldduuudde> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<cooldduuudde> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cooldduuudde> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jim_p> !info apt-listbugs
<ubottu> Package apt-listbugs does not exist in intrepid
<vigo> Is Medibuntu an official release or is it yet?
<cooldduuudde> i got this error wen i used what mhall119 told
<jim_p> vigo, medibuntu is a REPO, not a distro
<SingAlong> Hi all
<roadrock> cooldduuudde: you have another package manager running perhaps?
<cooldduuudde> yeah synaptic
<vigo> jim_p: Thank you
<jim_p> :)
<roadrock> cooldduuudde: close it.
<mhall119> cooldduuudde: the command I gave you will show an authentication error, but you should be able to force it anyway
<SingAlong> My website blog.akashxav.com showed a dns error around an hour back. and then it is fine (and viewable to others). but still i get the dns error page on my firefox. I restarted ubuntu, cleared my cache, restarted my router, but nothing works.
<SingAlong> running 8.04
<cooldduuudde> mhall119: Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<mhall119> yes
<mistrynitesh> hello all, i need help setting up mail account in evolution
<mhall119> medibuntu, for some reason, includes their signing key in one of their packages, instead of just hosting it online somewhere for download
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: having trouble, or just don't know how?
<Matic> mistrynitesh, gmail, yahoo, yourown or what?
<papapep> SingAlong: your sites works correctly now
<cooldduuudde> mhall119 yeah google offers it on its site
<SingAlong> papapep: but i still get the dns error page
<mistrynitesh> mhall119: having trouble.... i added the account
<SingAlong> papapep: on my comp
<papapep> where?
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: what trouble?
<SingAlong> papapep: I restarted everything. comp, router, cleared ff cache. but still
<papapep> SingAlong: but wich is the exact message
<SingAlong> papapep: "DNS error - server not found"
<mistrynitesh> i added the account (incoming pop & outgoing smtp) but it shows "error fetching mail"
<mhall119> SingAlong: is it a new domain, or recently moved?
<papapep> SingAlong: if you specify directly the ip, it works?
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: who is your mail host?
<SingAlong> mhall119: since 2 days. it works for others bro. just not on my comp
<Rovanion> Is there a gui avable for 7zip? If so what's the name for it?
<witti> a
<SingAlong> papapep: the main domain akashxav.com works fine on my comp. just the blog subdomain
<mistrynitesh> mhall: logix
<mhall119> SingAlong: maybe your ISP's DNS servers just haven't propogated the change?
<cooldduuudde> i can't find googleearth in medibuntu
<papapep> mhall119: it looks like something like that...
<lascar> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SingAlong> mhall119: oh. but my other website's blog subdomain which i configured together works right.
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: do they require authentication or something like that which you didn't configure in Evolution?
<papapep> but two days its too much time
<lascar> how can i get my bluetooth headset to work in ubuntu?
<SingAlong> papapep: ya
<Abracadabra> hi, what is the file or files where you can modify network settings such as DNS, gateway, etc.. ?
<SingAlong> papapep: and works for everyone else except me.
<mhall119> SingAlong: for a subdomain, your ISP's servers will check with the domain host's servers.  For a new domain, your ISP won't know who the domain host is
<mistrynitesh> mhall: yes, i require to put the password, but in evolution, it does not ask for one
<Titan8990> !bluetooth | lascar
<ubottu> lascar: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<grobda24> lascar, hv you tried searching the unbuntu wiki .. official and the unofficial/community docs ?
<Lint01> how can I download some *.deb from repository, which is already installed? apt-get -d install xxx doesn't work.
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: it should ask the first time it tries to connect, so maybe it can't find the mailhost?
<papapep> did you compare both configurations (of one of the working subdomains and the one that does not), to try to find the problem?
<shadeslayer>  im sorry for being a pest
<shadeslayer> [23:09] <shadeslayer> http://www.robertourso.com/?p=16
<shadeslayer> [23:09] <shadeslayer> i followed the instructions there,and copied the folders to .theme folder
<FloodBot3> shadeslayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> [23:10] <shadeslayer> but i cant get the theme working
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> how did it get there
<shadeslayer> sorry
<odder> hm. Anyone heard about a ".deg" audio file format?
<mhall119> middle-click?
<shadeslayer>  http://www.robertourso.com/?p=16
<mistrynitesh> mhall: but i am putting exactly the same thing as mentioned in the manual "mail.logix.in"
<shadeslayer> how do i install that
<shear> is there a eeeXUbuntu channel on freenode?
<shadeslayer> i copied the folders
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: using the right port?
<glitsj16> Rovanion: 7zip archives are handled pretty well lately by GUI archive managers like file-roller (which is in the repo's), but peazip.sourceforge.net does it too
<papapep> SingAlong: did you compare both configurations (of one of the working subdomains and the one that does not), to try to find the problem?
<mistrynitesh> mhall: ah! let me check
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Rovanion> glitsj16, I would like to handle some .rar archives
<SingAlong> papapep: ya
<SingAlong> papapep: same config
<papapep> SingAlong: and your isp's config, did you ask them about the problem?
<mistrynitesh> mhall: there is no provision for specifying port in Edit-->Preferences
<shadeslayer> so no idea ?? anyone?
<SingAlong> papapep: their customer care works only from 10am-3pm
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: use host:port format in the Server field
<papapep> SingAlong: if you've got it all correctly, it has to be your isp's fault :-/
<mhall119> oops, that didn't come across right
<mhall119> host : port format in the Server field
<papapep> SingAlong: then you'll have to wait until then (don't know what time it is where you live...:-))
<shear> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, except that's not even kind of what I'm looking for.
<SingAlong> papapep: 11.15pm. India :)
<glitsj16> Rovanion: there's a few packages you might be interested in: rar, unrar and p7zip-rar
<shear> just wondering if anyone knows a channel
<mistrynitesh> mhall: spaces in between?
<mhall119> no, I had to put spaces in to avoid : p from becoming the emoticon :p
<Rovanion> Does any of them come with a sweet UI?
<shadeslayer> guys??
<mhall119> Rovanion: does file-roller handle rar?
<mistrynitesh> ok
<mistrynitesh> mhall: tried that but no luck
<dirollordi> list
<shadeslayer> im gonna pester everybody for support lol
<Rovanion> mhall119, Nope it doesnt
<glitsj16> Rovanion: they all integrate fine with file-roller for ex.,
<shadeslayer> :)
<night_> hi @ all
<night_> i need help
<Rovanion> Ah okey, will try it out then.
<shadeslayer> night_: we all do
<night_> i wanted to install the radeonhd-driver, but it doesn't work.....
<shadeslayer> :)
<night_> ^
<shadeslayer> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<papapep> shear: i guess you'd better ask in #xubuntu
<night_> ok.... i try to write examples
<superkiwi> Hello, what is the name of the application showing all the Ubuntu settings?
<mhall119> there isnt one application that shows all settings
<superkiwi> I mean, points to the settings of othyer programs
<mhall119> I don't even think there's one like that
<superkiwi> I'm on openbox, and I want to configure printer etc.
<freethewhat> superkiwi, gnome-control-center
<superkiwi> I'm pretty sure i've seen and used one - very similar in compiz-settings application
<mhall119> superkiwi: system-config-printer
<superkiwi> Yay, thanks alot - that's the one :)
<night_> i have downloaded the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package and all of its dependecies..... then i removed fglrx, according to the how-to-install of radeonhd and entered radeonhd in the xorg.conf.... then the tutorial said that  i have to restart the system, and so i did... when i booted my system again ubuntu has written an error that it can't find any graphic card.... can some1 help me install radeonhd correctly?
<mistrynitesh> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<superkiwi> How do I login as another user when using openbox? :X
<night_> !radeonhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonhd
<freethewhat> superkiwi, through gui or cli?
<SHyx0rmZ> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vigo> If I install Ubuntu 9. Jaunty and have Ubuntu 8.04.2 Hardy on one HDD will they conflict or be as separate systems?
<mistrynitesh> !mail settings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail settings
<night_> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<superkiwi> freethewhat: whtaver works.
<Izinucs> I just ssh's into my server and initiated a xinit -- :1 from TTY3.. then I did "startxfce4" to start the gui.. when it started it put the session on F10 and moved my current local gui session from F7 to F9.. Why did that happen?
<Titan8990> vigo, they will use the same bootloader but that will be all
<Titan8990> !jaunty | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vigo> Thank you
<night_> can some1 help me with radeonhd?
<freethewhat> superkiwi, CTRL-ALT F1-F9 will take you to alternate ttys
<freethewhat> superkiwi, you can then log in from there
<night_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<superkiwi> freethewhat: But I want to login to a GUI, like gnome/metacity
<Titan8990> freethewhat, there are only 7 by defualt in ubuntu with 7 being xserver
<mistrynitesh> mhall: tried the ports with and without spaces but doesn't work... any other thing i need to look at?
<freethewhat> Titan8990, really?  thats good to know :)
<freethewhat> superkiwi, ooh that i'm not sure
<SHyx0rmZ> !superblock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superblock
<night_> @ all: does some1 have an ati-graphic card and has installed radeonhd??
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: make sure you can find and connect to the hostname from your computer
<superkiwi> I see. Ubuntu has a "login as another user" or something. I want to get to gdm and login with another user.
<mhall119> superkiwi: to start gnome, run gnome-session
<mistrynitesh> mhall: you mean "ping mail.logix.in" from terminal?
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: that, or telnet if it's not an encrypted connection
<dinsdale07> Does anyone of you use a Kensignton slimblade mouse on Ubuntu. Does the 360 ball work on linux?
<mhall119> telnet $host:110 for POP3 (if I'm remembering correctly)
<mhall119> some networks block ping packets
<superkiwi> With gnome-session I get "can't find window' (literal translation from norwegian).
<timahvo1> !boot options
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot options
<freethewhat> superkiwi, are you afraid of losing your current xsession?
<timahvo1> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mistrynitesh> mhall: so I type "telnet mail.logix.in:110"
<mhall119> yeah, try that
<raer> Hey, I'm trying to run Xubuntu on my Acer Aspire AOD150, and I can't seem to get the sound card working
<superkiwi> freethewhat: I was actually going to login and find the gnome-control-center application, but I have that now so it's not a big deal. THanks for the help.
<mistrynitesh> mhall: here is the reply from terminal " could not resolve mail.logix.in:110/telnet: Name or service not known"
<raer> I updated ALSA to 1.19, but only the headphones work
<rvn> i want to overlay rounded corners to the screen, so that it looks like an old CRT display. i need a program that can display images on the x desktop, preferably on top of any windows
<keni495> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-lpia/build SUBDIRS=/home/keni/download/flashcam-1.3 вот зачем онмне ...
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: sorry, should be "telnet $host $port", a space instead of colon
<mistrynitesh> mhall: in a minute
<rvn> i need a program capable of displaying images (preferably animated ones) on top of all windows on the desktop, while still being able to use apps and windows under the images
<quibbler> rvn: xpenguins
<rvn> can xpenguins display anything besides penguins? :P
<mhall119> yes
<juaco> for *local* mirroring with rsync (mirroring two local directories), is it better to just rsync the two dirs or to fire a rsync daemon and do that over the loopback??? wouldn't the latter take advantage of partial file copying and/or other advanced rsync algorithms?
<mistrynitesh> mhall: it says connected to $host
<quibbler> rvn: penguins with ballons
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: okay then....
<Carpe|Diem> when I want to move a folder and I use the mv command from a terminal, do the permissions and ownership of the moved folder change? I'm on a livecd and im moving stuff
<mhall119> in the telnet session type USER $yourusername
<rvn> quibbler, looking for a more customizable solution? lol
<mhall119> then PASS $yourpasswd
<mhall119> see if it will accept them
<mistrynitesh> mhall: but it doesn't return to the prompt
<_VIM_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quibbler> rvn: ok...but you're missing a lot of fun!
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: you won't get a prompt
<mhall119> you'll be connected to the POP3 server
<mistrynitesh> mhall: ok
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: did you select Server Type: Pop3 in Evolution?
<SingAlong> wow... had never heard of the <blink> tag before. sadly IE doesnt support it
<topdawg> followinf instructions i think it is  suppose to stay  connected I enter bill@ubuntu:~$ telnet mail.rapidcashllc.com 25  it  says: Trying 72.155.240.128...  then: Connected to mail.rapidcashllc.com.  Escape character is '^]'.   then: Connection closed by foreign host. am i missing  something?
<mhall119> that's because <blink> is evil
<mhall119> and not actually HTML
<SingAlong> it is html
<_VIM_> !ot | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mhall119> I don't think so
<SingAlong> oh sorry wrong channel
<topdawg> working  with postfix and dovecot
<SingAlong> I didnt notice the tab
<mistrynitesh> mhall: typed as you said... no action
<mhall119> it was a netscape-ism, used in their source browser I think
 * SingAlong apologizes
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: what was the output after you typed them?
<vosque> <blink> was good at pointing out things I need to work on
<IdentifyTarget> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Nizzmo> join #happy-security
<_VIM_> Nizzmo: i'd rather not
<mistrynitesh> mhall: and I did select "pop" in evolution (no POP3 in the list)
<_VIM_> ;)
<mhall119> IdentifyTarget: lsb_release -a
<mistrynitesh> mhall: no output :(
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: what did you select for encryption and authentication options in evolution?
<MrMentalRay> could someone tell me how in hells name I can get Java plugin support for Firefox in 8.10 64-bit?
<vosque> I have an ubuntu server install that bailed part of the way through.  Where can I find a list of default packages included with ubuntu server?
<mhall119> MrMentalRay: you can't, no 64-bit java plugin
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<mhall119> unless IcedTea has one, but last I heard there wasn't anything
<sipior> MrMentalRay: you can grab a 64-bit plugin from Sun's website
<MrMentalRay> but Can I install a layer thing to execute a 32 bits firefox browser
<mhall119> sipior: no way, they have a 64 bit plugin now?
<IdentifyTarget> Ubuntu confuses me on installing programs. There are so many ways. apt-get, Synaptic Pkg Manager, and Applications -> Add/Remove. What's the 'best' way to install new programs?
<MrMentalRay> it doesn't work on applets!
<juaco> for *local* rsync (mirror two local dirs), is plain rsync better than fire a rsync daemon and do connect to it over 127.0.0.1??? wouldn't the latter take advantage of partial file copying and/or other advanced rsync algorithms?
<MrMentalRay> the one frome Sun
<mhall119> MrMentalRay: you can install 32-bit firefox, and that can use any 32-bit plugins
<mistrynitesh> mhall: ssl for encryption and password for authentication
<mhall119> IdentifyTarget: they all use the same mechanism, actually, just different interfaces
<IdentifyTarget> hm ok
<sipior> MrMentalRay, mhall119, https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6uNea.html
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: have you tried it without SSL?
<MrMentalRay> I need to pay some bills, and my bank uses an applet, that won't work with the Sun 64bit plugin
<mistrynitesh> mhall: nope... let me try
<IdentifyTarget> I'm trying to install LIRC (llinux infrared control) on Ubuntu 8.10 and some methods work some don't
<MrMentalRay> thank's I'll check that out
<IdentifyTarget> I'm making a log of what I'm doing to get it to work
<mistrynitesh> mhall: tried that now... no luck
<superkiwi> Hmm, i have an apple airport that has a network printer/scanner attached. I have installed the printer, and can use it with programs like openoffice.org writer. But the printer is also a scanner, but xsane or openoffice.org writer does not find the device. How do I install it as a printer aswell?
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: same error?
<mistrynitesh> mhall: yes
<superkiwi> *scanner aswell
<mhall119> huh
<mhall119> I'm about out of things to try then
<DarkKnight> hey i am trying to install ubuntu..but when i do that i get a message that there are some logical errors...
<samphippen> if I want to download (but not install) a series of packages that are in the repositories to a specific directory, so that I can perform offline installs of them on other machines, what do I do?
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: it's never asking you to enter a password when you run send/recieve?
<vosque> superkiwi: usually requires software that handle scanning to be running on the airport
<mistrynitesh> mhall: never
<unop> juaco, i should think both approaches have the same end result .. but i am not sure.  there is #rsync where you can ask the experts.
<mhall119> very strange
<batfastad> Hi guys. How can I specify multiple IP addresses in hosts.allow? Just separate with a space?
<Dr_Willis> samphippen:  the repos are also ftp servers. you could explore them and find the packages and just download them.
<superkiwi> vosque: I don't understand, isn't scanning and printer mostly the same?
<mistrynitesh> mhall: i will contact ask sys admin tomorrow
<samphippen> Dr_Willis, that won't get the dependancies though
<superkiwi> *printing
<ali__> hello
<samphippen> Dr_Willis, I'll need the dependancies as well
<vosque> superkiwi: no.  very no.
<juaco> unop, thanks, heading onto that chan
<Dr_Willis> samphippen:  yep. thats the propblem. check out  apt-on-cd then. or whatever its called
<ali__> i installed ubuntu and i want to boot vista agian
<ali__> any1 got any idea how to do
<DarkKnight> hey i am trying to install ubuntu..but when i do that i get a message that there are some logical errors...so i am unable to install ubuntu....
<|VktrSalles|> Hey guys
<m4rk> hi! where can I get a fresh sources.list for my xubuntu 7.10 install please?
<|VktrSalles|> =D
<ali__> i installed ubuntu and i want to boot vista agian
<mhall119> DarkKnight: installing from a CD?
<ali__> i installed ubuntu and i want to boot vista agian how to do that
<vosque> superkiwi: I ran into the same problem and I traded out my printer running on my airport for my printer running on another ubuntu box with the proper software running on it.
<ali__> i installed ubuntu and i want to boot vista agian how to do that??
<Carpe|Diem> lol ali__ , you're spamming xD
<DarkKnight> mhall119; yes
<mistrynitesh> mhall: thanks a lot and good night
<_VIM_> !repeat | ali__
<ubottu> ali__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pibe86> hello i have installed xine but i  can listen to this http://caracol.com.co/player.aspx?id=zfE%2bcCh18sDLAvECZP%2fT2w1%2bxWHzvU%2bicq%2b8i%2b8VvhU3SiBtPbVci0PKsJNzkSgFzecdNFEmRjTQb8g2QGlT3Q%2b%2bheSatsfz why?
<mhall119> ali__: did you install Ubuntu on a separate partition?
<Dr_Willis> ali__:  i got a nice GRUB boot menu here... works fine...
<mhall119> DarkKnight: try the "Check CD for errors" option when you first boot from it
<superkiwi> vosque: I see. That sux (pardon).
<|VktrSalles|> i have problems with rar files ¬¬' asking me passwords, but don't exist one ¬¬'
<DarkKnight> mhall119; i used this cd to install for several systems...and i have several other cd's as well...but i get the same thing when i try with the other cd's as well
<mhall119> ali__: when you installed Ubuntu, at one point it asked you how much space on your hard drive you wanted to give it, and it should have shown you how much Vista was using.  I hope you split the space between Vista and Ubuntu, instead of telling Ubuntu to use the whole disk
<ax> how do i figure out which version of ubuntu i have installed?
<batfastad> Hey everyone. How can I specify multiple IP addresses in hosts.allow? Just separate with a space?
<unop> batfastad,  man 5 hosts.allow
<mhall119> DarkKnight: maybe you have a bad CD drive on that computer?  or some other hardware issues (HDD, memory, etc)?
<mhall119> ax: lsb_release -a
<ax> mhall119: thanks :)
<|VktrSalles|> can anyone helps me with rar files?
<mj8741> ax its cat /etc/issue
<batfastad> unop: thanks!
<Carpe|Diem> come one ali__ , tell us:D i wanna know if you formatted your vista partition xD
<DarkKnight> mhall119; any other way of getting it installed
<mistrynitesh> mhall: success!
<mhall119> |VktrSalles|: using file-roller?
<msix> hey everyone. I just installed 8.10 via the "FromLinux" method, and after installation when i check the grub config i can't find a stanza for my new installation, i didn't tick the box to skip this. then i thought, lets just edit grub by hand... but i can't find anything vmlinuz-like... any clues where to go now ?
<mhall119> mistrynitesh: woo hoo! what made it work?
<mhall119> DarkKnight: USB drive
<Andry_Sleeps> arvind_khadri: unfortunately the tutorial you give me the link tells me something i cant do
<mistrynitesh> mhall: it was just that I was trying wrong port.... I was using the one mentioned in the manual
<mhall119> DarkKnight: network boot, if you are feeling adventurous
<rvn> i need a program that can draw images on the x desktop, overlaying any windows and apps that are open
<AJC_Z0> batfastad: See also hosts_access(1). There are two different syntaxes you can use in hosts.allow with this one being the more flexible
<AJC_Z0> What's the correct way to set a user defined search path in /etc/resolv.conf?
<DarkKnight> shalll119;i dont have the installation files...how do i get it??
<mistrynitesh> mhall: it started when i put 110
<mhall119> ah
<AJC_Z0> How do I add an app to the list in the pop-up window when I insert removable media (CD, DVD, etc.)?
<mhall119> DarkKnight: hmmmm, not sure, google for Ubuntu USB install
<mistrynitesh> mhall: thanks a lot once again and good night
<rvn> i need a program that can draw images on the x desktop, overlaying any windows and apps that are open
<Andry_Sleeps> arvind_khadri: I lost grub without never having windows on that machine
<msix> rvn : a screensaver ?
<mj8741> ﻿VktrSalles you need to install unrar
<Carpe|Diem> Does anyone know, What does Owner: 1000 mean?
<rvn> msix: i still need to be able to see the desktop and interact with windows
<SIM_EU> hi
<mhall119> no misty
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: on a file?
<rvn> msix: i perhaps should have said non-fullscreen images, or partially-transparent click-through images
<|VktrSalles|> mj8741: i have unrar =D
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: no, I copied my home directory with the command you talked about (cp -ra). And now my copied home directory has ownership: 1000
<Carpe|Diem> :]
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: if you're looking at file properties, it means that the file/folder is owned by the user with UID 1000
<msix> rvn: ah.. thats why i wondered, don't think i can help u there though
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: yes, but im on a livecd...hmm
<mhall119> Carpe|Diem: usually that means that the instance you are running doesn't have a user with UID=1000, but the file/folder was created on an instance that did
<mj8741> if you type unrar e (package) what happens
<Carpe|Diem> I see
<Carpe|Diem> ok mhall119 , im just gonna edit fstab now, and reboot...I hope its gonna work;)
<mhall119> no big deal through, especially running from a LiveCD
<|VktrSalles|> begin the unrar process, after 3 minutes ask me a pass
<msix> i just installed intrepid. anyone know a reason why it wouldn't install a kernel or how i can fix it from the live-cd ?
<Izinucs> I have one imap account in Evolution for Gmail but when I look in ~/.evolution/mail/imap there are 4 listed.. do I need all 4?  1= @imap.gmail.com 2=@imap.gmail.com:993 3= @map.gmail.com:995 and 4= @pop.gmail.com:995.. this last one might be because I have gmail setup on pop access as well. I don't typically have the imap access activated..
<mj8741> so it's password protected - what happens when you enter the password
<mhall119> |VktrSalles|: how big is the rar file?  3 minutes is a long time
<|VktrSalles|> these archives dont have password
<MrMentalRay> not even the beta version did it..
<|VktrSalles|> mhall119: Is 21 archives with 114mb each
<Mip5> md0 not found - but that's where the system is installed. Any idea how to get it back online?
<|VktrSalles|> i can unrar it in slackware without problems, but my laptop isn't here ... i need these dvd now =\
 * meeee_br just testing.
<mhall119> |VktrSalles|: maybe one or more files is corrupt?
<|VktrSalles|> no, i did it yesterday in my work
<mhall119> same files on the same computer?
<|VktrSalles|> same files in same external hd
<quibbler> |VktrSalles|: winrar+wine
<mhall119> same unrar?
<|VktrSalles|> same machine
<AidenL`> Is there any way to kill stale imap connections? Seeing a few HUNDRED connections from Blackberry BIS servers that are stale.
<|VktrSalles|> but i delete these archive in /home/son
<panesar_sandeep> what are stale imap connections
<AidenL`> panesar_sandeep, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=stale+imap+connections
<panesar_sandeep> ok
<|VktrSalles|> thanks
<AidenL`> ;)
<|VktrSalles|> i did it =D
<|VktrSalles|> apt-get remove unrar; apt-get install unrar
<topdawg> where is  the  log file that reports errors on processes?
<|VktrSalles|> dam** ¬¬'
<|VktrSalles|> the iso was not extracter
<panesar_sandeep> <aidenL> : wow how did u created this
<whabo> guys why do i only get 800x600 resolution?????
<mrichman> Why do I get this? SIOCSIFHWADDR: Device or resource busy - you may need to down the interface
<whabo> i am on a laptop that is connected to an external monitor ... because the laptop's screen is broken
 * lascar sigh
<Ucof> Hi everyone!
<darthanubis> what does one change the "nv" to again? It used to be "nvidia" but I think it was changed in ubuntu to "nvidia-glx" ?
<darthanubis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> darthanubis:  its still 'nvidia' as fr as i know.
<panesar_sandeep> <aidenL> : try here http://www.imap.org/resources/discuss.html
<panesar_sandeep> :D
<Dr_Willis> darthanubis:  the nvidia package name is  'nvidia-glx' but the driver name in xorg.conf is still 'nvidia'
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis, it did change, thats why I asked, but if its back then good...however
<darthanubis> jockey keeps claiming to have activated the driver 180.11 and says it is in use, but it is not
<darthanubis> I was using the propietary driver from Nvidia for the 180 opengl3 driver , but I see ubuntu has caught up with the 180.11 package
<Ucof> Im having a bit of a problem booting if someone can help me out please. I used to be able to boot into Ubuntu, but for some reason I cant anymore, it just stops on the Loading splash screen. Im at a loss where to start troubleshooting. Im in front of the machine right now.
<darthanubis> I succesfully uninstalled the old driver with nvidia-uninstall, but nvidia-xconfig does not give me a working xorg.conf?
<jhg> hey, when i insert a cd (audio or data) into my system ubuntu doesn't detect it, while it are valid cd-roms. ubuntu seems to lag a little bit after inserting it but is then unable to read it. it still worked a couple of days ago. any idea?
<Dr_Willis> darthanubis:   I dont recall ever seeing the "Driver"name in xorg  change from 'nvidia' to nvidia-glx'        The package name perhaps.
<Stooney> Jack_Sparrow, you free fora min?
<mhall119> Ucof: remove the "quiet splash" from the GRUB entry
<Ucof> ok, will try that now - on the latest (2.6.27-9) build
<Ab3L> hi. i have a problem with compiz-fusion. the borders of the windows are not shown anymore. how can i reactivate them?
<Ucof> Do I want to chose uuid, kernel or initrd?
<mhall119> Ab3L: alt+f2 to get the run dialog, then "compiz --replace"
<Stooney> I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 8.10.  When I log in it is hanging on the peach-ish color screen where all I have is the mouse (which moves).  Is there a standard fix for this?
<Ab3L> mhall119: and after that, how can i return to this interface?
<Ab3L> mhall119: alt+what? (sorry, i never found it)
<mhall119> Ab3L: all that will do is re-start compiz for you
<mhall119> alt+F2
<shepherd> Anyone know where I can find source for easycam ?
<mhall119> should bring up a run dialog
<Ucof> well, the kernel one is the only one that seems to have "quiet splash" on it, so I'll go for that one
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: :D It works:D I've succesfully copied my home partition. Thank you for your help :D
<Ucof> Do I want to remove the "ro" too?
<Carpe|Diem> Flannel: thank you for helping me earlier today;) It works :)
<Ab3L> mhall119: nothing happens with alt+f2
<Carpe|Diem> mhall119: :D It works:D I've succesfully copied my home partition. Thank you for your help :D
<mhall119> woot Carpe|Diem
<Carpe|Diem> :DDD
<Ab3L> mhall119: nothing happens with alt+f2. the windows remain without the borders.
<Ucof> Am booting up without "quiet splash" now
<mhall119> Ab3L: try ctrl-alt-f2 to switch to another TTY, login, run "export DISPLAY=:0", then "compiz --replace &"
<Guest61553> Does anyone know how to setup up ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) using Microsoft Windows XP SP3 dial-up as an internet gateway?  The client system is running Ubuntu 8.10
<KenBW2> why should i be able to hobernate with kernel 2.6.27-7 but not 2.6.27-11?
<slashzul> anyone know what the executable is for running the workspace switcher applet ?
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Ucof> Hmm... its stopped...     last entry is "---[ end trace f0e39441673dbfe4 ]---
<quibbler> Ab3L: system-preferences-compiz config setting manager ...under effects make sure window decorations is checked
<Lint01> That's not ehat he wants; he want Windows PC as gateway
<mhall119> Ucof: copy down the last few messages, and run them through google to see what you get
<Ucof> Im utterly stumped as to what to try, Ive got Ubuntu on my laptop (on it now) and it is running sweetly, its just my desktop that isnt working.
<Ucof> Mhall- will try that now, it just looks like loads of hex though
<Lint01> ab3l: Open your network connections, and chhose wizard
<Carpe|Diem> I need to know one more thing, how can I quickly find out which devices have been mounted?
<Ucof> and I cant see anything that 'looks' like an error message
<mhall119> Ucof: you can try booting from a LiveCD, and running fsck on the hard drive
<Ab3L> quibbler: it is checked. i checked it as first step.
<Dr_Willis> carpediem:  mount commad :)
<Ucof> I tried running fsck from the ubuntu recovery mode, is that not the same?
<Ucof> The disc is upstairs anyway :)
<Carpe|Diem> Dr_Willis: omg ty lol! I never tried mount without additional parameters xD
<mhall119> recovery mode from the CD?
<Ucof> no, just from the hard drive
<Ucof> will grab the cd now.
<mhall119> Ucof: try from the CD, I'm not sure how it works from the disk
<PurpleFrog1> @Carpe|Diem:  Open a terminal window, run "cat /proc/mount" or just plain "mount"
<benitron> I have a Toshiba r15 tablet PC and have set up the tablet stuff but when I rotate the screen there is lag and when I minimize a window it leaves a ghost image. Is there any way to fix this?
<paul68> I want to add a pc to my samba users list what is the syntax to avoid password requests
<topdawg> working  with postfix and dovecot ,following instructions, i think it is  suppose to stay  connected. I enter telnet mail.rapidcashllc.com 25  it  says: Trying 72.155.240.128...  then: Connected to mail.rapidcashllc.com.  Escape character is '^]'.   then: Connection closed by foreign host. am i missing  something?
<Ucof> am getting it going now :)
<BlackBeast> hello
<Ab3L> Lint01: where find i the wizard and network connections?
<BlackBeast> can somebody help me with a partition?
<Ucof> umm..  this might be a stupid question, but where is the recoveryu mode? Do I need to boot via livecd, or is there an option hidden somewherE?
<mhall119> just boot to the live session
<Ucof> Doing so now :)
<Ucof> thanks muchly for the help btw, its most appreciated
<Lint01> ab3l: sorry, I answered the wrong person )
<Ab3L> :(
<BlackBeast> mhall119: yes, i'm on it.. but i don't know much about it
<Lint01> ab3l: try to reinstall Metacity package
<Ab3L> Lint01: nobody knows how to show window decoration again?
<BlackBeast> mhall119: how can i do partition? what commands?
<mhall119> BlackBeast: sorry, that message was for Ucof
<slashzul> anyone know what the executable is for running the workspace switcher applet ?
<BlackBeast> mhall119: sorry
<mhall119> haven't been involved in your thread, sorry
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I have a very old laptop (very slow) would xubuntu be a decent operating system (having GUI and lightweight?)
<roadrock> topdawg: some isp's won't allow email from systems with no postmaster@yourdomain.tld that could be the problem.
<mhall119> Ab3L: can you launch a terminal?
<ikt> kingsy101: depends how slow and what you want to do with it
<whabo> guys help im only getting a 800x600 resolution on my 19 inch screen :S
<mhall119> Kingsy101: Xubuntu is a fine desktop
<Ab3L> mhall119: yes.
<BlackBeast> someone?
<hatalar205> hi everyone
<_VIM_> !away ? qb|away
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away ? qb
<_VIM_> !away | qb|away
<ubottu> qb|away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Ucof> hmmm....    it appears to have crashed again :(
<mhall119> Ab3L: from a terminal, run: metacity --replace
<mhall119> Ucof: from the LiveCD is crashed?
<qb|away> _VIM_,
<Dr_Willis> One of the many reasons i neever use compiz :)
<qb|away> Im sorry but that was not a noisy away message
<qb|away> it was a nick change.
<_VIM_> same thing !nickspam
<qb|away> no such thing as nickspam
<Ucof> yeah, by the looks of things
<_VIM_> !nickspam
<qb|away> if i changed it every 2 minutes
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<_VIM_> ;)
<qb|away> that would be wrong
<spideyman> ubuntu wont mount my ext hd gives error that the mount point contains directory separator ussually / ?
<mhall119> Ucof: that's not a good sign
<paul68> I want to add a pc to my samba users list what is the syntax to avoid password requests
<kinja-sheep> hey, where are the programs located after i have installed them?
<Ucof> :(   oh dear.
<qb|away> ok
<steven_> kinja-sheep: usually /usr/bin/
<qb|away> I'm leaving this community
<error404notfound> is there a single software under ubuntu which analyzes logs under /var/log like auth.log, message, syslog, mail, apache, squid, etc and emails a daily report?
<kinja-sheep> kk
<prince_jammys> qb|away: then you'd really be |away!
<mhall119> Ucof: it sounds like maybe you have a hardware problem, and not the hard drive either
<topdawg> roadrock how can i determine if that is the case?  and    what ports should i have open?
<BlackBeast> pliease??
<Kingsy101> sorry I missed that can someone repeat what they said? someone said something to me, I am using irssi tho so I cant scroll
<mhall119> maybe RAM, if you're lucky
<Ucof> hmmm..    Ive run memtest86+ and that found no problems  :(
<Ab3L> mhall119: now compiz-fusion is disabled and the windows are decorated. but if i restart compiz the decoration desapears again.
<Ucof> 2 passes
<mhall119> hmmm
<whabo> help i need a better resolution for my external screen. can any one please help me?
<usuario> mail.com
<Ucof> the annoying thing is that is HAS worked before
<mhall119> Ab3L: has compiz worked for you in the past?
<Ab3L> yes. up to yesterday.
<mhall119> Ab3L: start compiz again, and from the terminal run gtk-window-decorator
<spideyman> ubuntu wont mount my ext hd gives error that the mount point contains directory separator ussually / how do i fix this?
<mhall119> Ab3L: might need --replace after it
<tdn> Can I install Ubuntu 8.10 on a harddisk with debootstrap and then put the harddisk back in the laptop? Or do I have to use the CDROM installer?
<ikt> how do I stop my monitor from turning itself off?
<BlackBeast> what commands i have to use to create a patition with ubuntu?
<mhall119> BlackBeast: use gparted
<BlackBeast> or even better, i have a live cd Ubuntu 5.10, how i do to create a particion?
<Ab3L> mhall119: now it is ok. is there a method to do it authomatically at start up?
<mhall119> 5.10?
<tdn> BlackBeast, download a more recent CD image.
<BlackBeast> mhall119: yes.. it doesn't work?
<tdn> BlackBeast, 5.10 is WAY old.
<mhall119> Ab3L: compiz settings manager has a place to specify window decorator
<Ucof> hmmm... will try one ram module at a time installed
<slashzul> how can i run an applet as an executable? want to bring up desktop workspace switcher...
<BlackBeast> tdcan you give me a link?
<mhall119> Ucof: could be CPU or something else
<whabo> can anyone please help me .. i cant get a higher resolution than 800x600 :S i am using a laptop with an external monitor ... (19 inch wide) i really want a higher resolution i can't see anything TOO big. help
<klenz87> does archive manager not support .rar files??
<tdn> BlackBeast, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/
<BlackBeast> tdn: thanks
<Ucof> im running 64bit Ubuntu with 3.5gb of RAM btw
<mhall119> whabo: does your card support higher resolutions?
<whabo> yes
<ardchoille> slashzul: ctrl+alt+left/right arrow
<Geek`N`Proud> !breezy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<whabo> mhall119 : YES
<Dr_Willis> whabo:  and what is your video card?
<Ab3L> mhall119: anywhere else? i find in windows decoration a field with the command "gtk-window-decorator --replace" but it seems not have worked before.
<dsdeiz> hi does this look suspicious? //bin/dbus-daemon ?
<klenz87> waht program can i use to open a .rar file
<Lint01> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<paul68> I want to add a pc to my samba users list what is the syntax to avoid password requests
<ardchoille> !rar | klenz87
<ubottu> klenz87: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mhall119> Ab3L: I'm not sure then, that should launch it
<Dr_Willis> paul68:  you can manually edit the smb.conf file and disable that for specific shares i belive - check the samba-doc package for a book on the topic :)
<whabo> ATI 340M radeon .. intergrated its a laptop running on an external monitor .. because the laptop's screen got busted. it worled with 1600x1200 resolution under pclinuxos
<mhall119> klenz87: file-roller should do it
<klenz87> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Dr_Willis> whabo:  you did insgtall the fglrx drivers?
<klenz87> ok kool thanks
<BlackBeast> tdn: how i know what is the live version?
<tdn> BlackBeast, it is.
<dsdeiz> is it correct that it has the path '//bin'?
<spideyman> ubuntu wont mount my ext hd gives error that the mount point contains directory separator ussually / how do i fix this?
<tdn> BlackBeast, all of it is. Only server is not live cd.
<Ab3L> mhall119: anyway, thank you very much.
<Ab3L> bye
<mhall119> no problem Ab3L, hope you get it working
<Dr_Willis> spideyman:  try mounting it from the commandr line? what filesystem is the drive?
<Ab3L> now it works. that's what is most important.
<IdentifyTarget> if I see a package in synaptic package manager that I want to install manually it's 'sudo apt-get PKG_NAME'
<IdentifyTarget> right?
<spideyman> <Dr_Willis> its ntfs cant mount in command line because the drive had a space in the name thats what led to this mess
<Pici> IdentifyTarget: sudo apt-get install packagename
 * Ab3L is thinking he can park here a little bit. he may learn something good.
<Ucof> trying to boot with 3gb now,
<IdentifyTarget> how can I list any packages available with the word 'lirc' in the name?
<IdentifyTarget> isn't there an apt-get list or something?
<Pici> IdentifyTarget: apt-cache search lirc
<Pici> !apt | IdentifyTarget
<ubottu> IdentifyTarget: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<Dr_Willis> spideyman:  yep. spaces in names is a thing to avoide
<ardchoille> IdentifyTarget: apt-cache search -n lirc
<IdentifyTarget> -n for name?
<spideyman> <Dr_Willis> I tried to change the mount point in nautilus now it wont mount at all
<Dr_Willis> spideyman:  you CAN mount it from com%mand line if you want to -  you just make the directtroy/mount point whtever you want.
<ardchoille> IdentifyTarget: -n = names only
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<klenz87> i have a file that is all .rar files and it need to be extracted into and iso osx does it automatically with unrarx will linux do the same and what program ssssshould i use
<ardchoille> yw
<topdawg> roadrock , how can i determine if that is the case?  and    what ports should i have open? and if that is the  case how do i fix it??
<Dr_Willis> spideyman:  you are going about it the wrong way..    'sudo mkdir /media/extdrive'  'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/devicename /media/extdrive'
<spideyman> <Dr_Willis> you the man thanks
<Dr_Willis> spideyman:  in windows change the drives volumename to somthing without spaces.. will save a lot of problems
<spideyman> <Dr_Willis> thats exactly what i wanted
<Ucof> nope. crashed again.  Will try with 2gb of RAM now.
<whabo> Drwillis : no i did not install that where can i find them? btw its an 340M ATI integrated graphics and my max screen resolution is: 1680x1050
<Dr_Willis> !ati | whabo
<ubottu> whabo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mhall119> Ucof: do you have any other LiveCD you can try?
<klenz87> also my login screens resolution seems to be huge i can actually see anything othere then part of the wallpaper at the login screen
<MindSpark> how do I install libavdevice52 ?
<Ucof> nope, I know this one to work (well, unless it has died in the drawer)
<mhall119> cosmic rays...
<MindSpark> i get libavdevice52: Depends: libdc1394-22 but it is not installable
<Ucof> will check cd for defects at the next boot
<Ucof> ooooooh...
<Ucof> WE HAVE SOMETHING! :D
<mhall119> woot!
<mhall119> I hope it's a pony
<Ucof> I'll try
<Ucof> No, no pony :(
<Ucof> go go fairy glitter sparkle pony :)
<Ucof> will try to boot as normal when I can
<kopf> Hi, I've installed ubuntu inside VMWare. I can ping www.google.com and get responses (so i can do DNS lookups and everything) but when i try wget http://www.google.com , it can't connect to port 80 on google
<kopf> anyone know what the problem is?
<mhall119> what did you find, Ucof?
<Silicium> hi there
<Ucof> booted fine via livecd...    am now attempting a "normal" HD boot
<mhall119> kopf: maybe port 80 is being blocked?
<Ucof> We has succes
<Ucof> :D
<slerder> Hey guys, Im going to get 4 gb of ram soon and wanted to know how much ram a 32 bit version of ubuntu 8.10 would see/be able to use? Thanks
<mhall119> Ucof, was it ram?
<Ucof> yeah... but that RAM works fine on XP64  :oS
<Ucof> is it just Ubuntu being fussy?
<mhall119> maybe you just never addressed the bar areas in XP64
<kopf> mhall119: nah, nothing's blocked.. and it happens with everything (ssh, ftp, etc)
<Ucof> sorry, bar errors?
<mhall119> kopf: have you tried using a browser to get to google.com?
<Ucof> bar areas*
<mhall119> bad areas
<Ucof> of the RAM?
<mhall119> it's possible
<kopf> mhall119: I don't have one installed. and I don't really see how that'd change anything
<mhall119> kopf: would let us know if wget is the problem or not
<mhall119> kopf, you familiar with the HTTP protocol?
<Ucof> hmmm..  Im sure I have let Memtest86+ (v2.21 I think) test the ram overnight and it has been fine :o.
<kopf> yes
<Ucof> odd.
<Ucof> I now have 144 updates to download... :D
<mhall119> kopf: try telnetting to www.google.com port 80, and GETing /
<kopf> yeah will do
<slerder> Hey guys, Im going to get 4 gb of ram soon and wanted to know how much ram a 32 bit version of ubuntu 8.10 would see/be able to use? Thanks
<Ucof> lol
<karol> elo jak zrobic kadu w ubuntu?? [noob]
<Ucof> good question :D
<Ucof> (im currently having RAM issues meself)
<karol> how to make kadu in ubuntu ?? [noob]
<Ucof> Im only a n00b myself, but I'd suggest you get the 64bit version and install that
<Ucof> @slerder
<slerder> ucof so how much?
<ardchoille> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ucof> no Idea, but if it is anything like XP or Vista, the 32bit versions can only use 3.5gb of it
<Ucof> dont quote me on that though as I only came in here to ask questions myself :)
<Favorit> hola
<Ucof> bonjour
<Favorit> that too :)
<FarmCretin> shalom
<Favorit> zdravstvujte :P
<Favorit> en goedenavond ook
<Favorit> and now i'll shut up
<AJC_Z0> whabo: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf? If so, then try (re)moving it
<LogicFan> if i want to add KDE 4.22 to ubuntu without all the apps, is it just the kde-core pkg?  or just kde?
<whabo> AJC_Z8 i have no idea .. how can i check/remove it?
<slerder> Hey guys, Im going to get 4 gb of ram soon and wanted to know how much ram a 32 bit version of ubuntu 8.10 would see/be able to use? Thanks
<LogicFan> slerder, most of it
<lovre> im running a kubuntu 8.10 live cd on a laptop, and its asking me for a login username/password, but i dont know what it is. is there any default root password i can login with?
<^hashbang^> slerder: you might get 3.2GB
<LogicFan> i bet you'll see something like 3.5 or 3.8gb reported
<casimir> exit
<ibuclaw> slerder: why so much ?
<LogicFan> slerder, or just install 64bit ubuntu :)
<slerder> hashbang thanks, if i install the 64 bit version could i install 32 bit apps on it?
<slerder> logicfan, same question thanks
<^hashbang^> slerder: yes
<LogicFan> slerder, yes, but some apps require more workarounds than others
<crazygir> what's the best way to access shares in windows active directory?
<ibuclaw> slerder: yes, you can with 32bit libraries
<^hashbang^> !smb | crazygir
<ubottu> crazygir: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<FarmCretin> ok, so i'm running ubuntu server edition. The program i need to use doesnt have commandline options, instead only GTK. is there a way to, somehow, do a kind of remote monitor?
<^hashbang^> !vnc | FarmCretin
<ubottu> FarmCretin: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ucof> VNC is badass. :)
<FarmCretin> ^hashbang^:  how would VNC work?
<FarmCretin> im using server edition; no display to use with VNC
<whabo> how can i switch from XOrg to Xrandr because my log file of XOrg says that Xrandr output would be 1680x1050 > here is my log file thank you guys for everything http://pastebin.com/m5121401c
<topdawg> where would the logfile be to that would   show connection errors for postfix or dovecot?
<^hashbang^> FarmCretin: doh!... sorry... remotely montior a cli?  hmm,
<slerder> ibuclaw logicfan hashbang thanks guys
<ibuclaw> FarmCretin: ssh
<^hashbang^> slerder: np good luck
<FarmCretin> ibuclaw:  yes, but my program only supports GTK. no command line options
<Petengy> hi to all
<dsdeiz> oh mehn, the save and quit option in firefox is gone.. should i just reinstall firefox?
<^hashbang^> FarmCretin: what program are you running that is only "GTK" GTK = you need a gui to use
<Petengy> someone knows hot to lauch trashapplet from shell ?
<Petengy> lauch=launch
<IdentifyTarget> how do I find what file represents a connected device, my IR remote receiver?
<AJC_Z0> dsdeiz: No, you should change (back) the config
<lenswipe> can someone help me with JACK please
<lenswipe> i cant get JACK to work properly with Ardour
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: what's the main issue holding you back?
<dsdeiz> AJC_Z0: uhm where specifically?
<AJC_Z0> dsdeiz: You know how to use about:config?
<dsdeiz> yeah
<crazygir> thanks ubottu
<dsdeiz> although i don't what keyword to search
<AJC_Z0> dsdeiz: Search for "quit" and I'm sure you'll know what to do
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: the latency, i keep getting buffer underruns so i keep turning the latency of jack up and when i get to the top one i get a message about jack having shut down or something please help its making my music sound like crap
<[ifroog]> Hello i get this error "get_cam_image(): len != img->bufsize, just letting you know", Any ideas why?
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: any ideas??
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: ideally, you would increase the "Periods/Buffer" and decrease the "Frames/Period" in a linear sort of fashion, if your soundcard supports
<Petengy> I have some problems with trash icon, to check what it's going on I need to launch trash applet from shell to see error messages... could someone tell me how "launch" trash applet from shell ?
<shepherd> anyone know where to find sourcecode for easycam
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: how an where???
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: do you use JACK Control?
<lenswipe> ibclaw: nope, but i guess i could :) i dont know much about jack
<whabo> #radeon
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: sudo apt-get jack control?
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: kk ty
<Ucof> Does anyone know of a Linux version of Notepad++  ?  Im running it through WINE at the moment...
<_VIM_> VIM!
<Ucof> :P
<topdawg> gedit  works well
<_VIM_> j/k ;)
<ibuclaw> _VIM_++
<Ucof> Never liked it myself :D
<topdawg> similar to  notepad
<_VIM_> how bout bluefish?
<AJC_Z0> NEdit for ever!
<lenswipe> Ucof: gedit does nearly everything that notepad++ can do i think
<LogicFan> Ucof, i like SciTE
<ibuclaw> Geany
<lenswipe> Ucof: infact i prefer gedit to notepad++ :)
<lenswipe> Ucof: its nice and simple and it does syntax highlighting
<Ucof> really?   I dont like Gedit really...         I suppose its just me not liking change.
<ibuclaw> and gedit allows you to run shell scripts on the text you are editing
<_VIM_> A change you can believe in!
<Ucof> syntax highlighting is indeed awesome
<ibuclaw> plus ... install gedit-plugins
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: once installed, go into Applications -> Sound+Video -> JACK Control
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: ok so i got jack control installed and when i ran it from terminal it opened but i got a message saying "Warning: no locale found: /usr/share/locale/qjackctl_en_GB.qm"
<ibuclaw> locale is a Language, should be no issue with that
<klenz87> can anyone help me with my login screen it seems to have a resolution that is to high?
<FarmCretin> ^hashbang^:  ophcrack is the program. i just found an old thread about a flag for no GUI when compiling. i guess i wont use the repos
<burkmat> Attempting to boot Ubuntu from USB to a netbook... and I'm getting some shiny flickering letters floating by now and then - Should I be panicking?
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: I get the exact same thing :D
<C-S-B> burkmat, try safe mode?
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: ok, btw jack being a server if i set it up right could other machines connect to the jack server and hear the sound on it?
<[ifroog]> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: just a matter of interest :)
<burkmat> C-S-B, ...how exactly would I do that? I just get a grub menu with "Default" and "OEM"... Using the software recommended by ubottus !usb.
<ibuclaw> lenswipe: that is a very good question. I have never tried that myself, so I'd have to look it up first though
<tango07> anyone knows of a good application that helps to recover lost partitions?
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: YAY it doesnt sound like crap now tyvm!! :D
<whabo> how can i switch from XOrg to Xrandr because my log file of XOrg says that Xrandr output would be 1680x1050 > here is my log file thank you guys for everything http://pastebin.com/m5121401c
<lenswipe> ibuclaw: thanks once again :D
<C-S-B> burkmat,  stop gdm, sudo -s
<[ifroog]> !webserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserv
<[ifroog]> !find webserv
<ubottu> Found: libpod-webserver-perl, libwebservice-cia-perl, libwebservice-musicbrainz-perl, libwebservice-youtube-perl, msp-webserver (and 1 others)
<Pici> !lamp | [ifroog]
<ubottu> [ifroog]: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IdentifyTarget> how do I find what file represents a connected device, my IR remote receiver? /devsomething
<M1DLG> what is the correct way to add a second drive to my system? do i make it a certain mount point?
<[ifroog]> Pici, Im looking for a remote webcam server.
<LogicFan> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<[ifroog]> webcam-server does not work for me.
<Pici> [ifroog]: I see.
<burkmat> C-S-B, ...I don't get a terminal, it just gives me a spam of shiny colorful letters then idles.
<LogicFan> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<[ifroog]> Any ideas?
<woody86> does anyone know how to make a custom prompt? Like where it'll say "Welcome, Bob" Rather than "bob@bob-laptop:~$"
<scouser73> woody86 check this - http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/09/05/custom-terminal-prompt/
<woody86> scouser73-  TY VM! :)
<scouser73> nps mate
<crazygir> one of the smb links mentioned says to use cifs instead of sbmfs, is cifs in the smbfs package?
<zash> crazygir: cifs and smb is nearly the same
<shepherd> anyone can direct me to the source of "easycam"
<crazygir> zash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<crazygir> there are a number of comments regarding sbmfs before even starting
<M1DLG> what is the correct way to add a second drive to my system? do i make it a certain mount point?
<Jruiz> hola
<crazygir> M1DLG: mount it whereevere you want
<Jruiz> necesito ayuda
<_VIM_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jruiz> gracias
<b18c1teg> Why does my media player close every time i try to play a movie file or use my visualizer? I'm using the standard Movie Player, Rythmbox, and Kaffiene.
<M1DLG> ok - it doesn't require a special /something? I understood obviously incorrectly that there was only on / directory
<crazygir> M1DLG: just create a directory in /mnt
<crazygir> so /mnt/foo
<crazygir> or whatever
<M1DLG> sorry for the italics - something i dint intend
<fiftyone> howdy all,  I have ubuntu installed on my eeepc  1000H I have had it for a few months and I have noticed a significant preformance loss. Also, for some reason when i restart my syste resources peg at 100% and my system is always running at 50 - 60 % even when nothing is in use. any idea what could be causing this?
<M1DLG> ok
<tangentcollision> how do I make a script start up when the server starts?
<crazygir> then mount /dev/foo /mnt/foo
<zash> sshfs ftw
<kizza> when i run a game on ubuntu 8.10 it glithches in the cackground all this e=weird colours in the shape of the windows
<M1DLG> ok so that automatically becomes disk2 as it's own root mount point
<Stooney> I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 8.10.  When I log in it is hanging on the peach-ish color screen where all I have is the mouse (which moves).  Is there a standard fix for this?
<j0nr> i am trying to open graphical programs on my LCDTV plugged into my server ed.
<j0nr> where doo i start
<Ucof> do you have an "X" for a pointer, or is it a proper arrow?
<Ucof> @stooney
<Stooney> arrow
<Stooney> I enter username/pass, then it just seems to hang there.  I can move the mouse
<Stooney> I've tried booting to recovery, making new account and trying that, but the same thing happens
<Ucof> is there any hard drive light activity?
<fiftyone> now i have nothing but xchat running and my system resources are pegged at 100% i don't get it. also alot of my programs become unstable and need to be force quit... any idea what is causing this?
<Stooney> nope
<Stooney> if it helps, I can boot with the live cd i installed with
<Stooney> the live version boots i mean
<crazygir> zash: anythoughts regarding cifs/smbfs?
<Mip5> Hey Gang - anyone have experience with raid and mdadm? I'm having raid1 troubles - can't boot server, drops into initramfs busy box. Root is on md0, but I get a message on boot that /dev/md0 does not exist
<zash> crazygir: i would use sshfs or nfs
<Ucof> stooney - Im only a noob, but I think it might be a video driver related error.
<Ucof> what gfx card do you have?
<Stooney> some onboard dell crap :(
<Stooney> is there a way to disable the splash after login?
<Dandre> Hello,
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone know how to get sed to stop processing when it finds the first match?
<Stooney> without logging in to do so?
<Ucof> I think you need to change the drivers...     possibly to the ati ones,   im sure theres something on google...
<Stooney> how would I go about actually changing the drivers? recovery mode?
<Stooney> I'm a linux noob
<fiftyone> if someone can help me., I installed ubuntu about a month or so ago and everything has been working wonderfuly until recently i have noticed a significant loss in preformance. my  system becomes unstable quickly. natalas crashes alot and my system resources sometimes peggs out for no apparent reason even loading a simple program like xchat pegs me oout at 100%
<Dandre> Why when installing sun-java6-jre the JAVA_HOME is not defined?
<arquebus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dandre> How can I correctly define it?
<roadrock> topdawg: still here?
<korogiannos> Hi. Can I use kernel 2.6.28 with intrepid? if so, how?
<korogiannos> 2.6.28 or higher I mean
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<arvernes> I have pbs with ubuntu and java_home. Is there a way to define java_home on a bash file. As I switch from 1.5 and 1.6 I can't set it up easily. I can find "java" using "which java", but after that, I need to strip the "/bin" part
<chitt> Hi i come across this erro "Sorry, user chitt is not allowed to execute '/bin/su' as root on chittubuntu."
<chitt> i only have one user
<Pici> !sudo | use sudo, not su chitt
<ubottu> use sudo, not su chitt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chitt> do you know how to overcome it
<ActionParsnip> chitt: you dont use su, use sudo -i
<Pici> korogiannos: You'd have to compile it yourself... incoming factoid.
<Slash> Do any of you know how to backup copy protected games?
<chitt> yeah it's sudo
<Pici> !kernel | korogiannos
<ubottu> korogiannos: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<chitt> i know
<Ucof> is there anyway to make a custom resolution available?
<chitt> i've somehow managed to make a mess of the sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> chitt: it doesnt work because you don't use sudo, as long as you are a member of the 'admin' group you can use sudo -i to get a root console
<chitt> i cannot use root
<korogiannos> Pici: Thankyou
<ActionParsnip> !root | chitt
<chitt> yeah i know ActionParsnip
<ubottu> chitt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chitt> But yeah but the chitt is the root user
<ActionParsnip> chitt: is it a member of admin?
<chitt> yeah
<chitt> the only user is chitt
<cappiz> or set the root password :P
<ActionParsnip> chitt: being a member of admin does not make the user root, it means it can use sudo / gksudo to get the same access as root
<fiftyone> if someone can help me., I installed ubuntu about a month or so ago and everything has been working wonderfuly until recently i have noticed a significant loss in preformance. my  system becomes unstable quickly. natalas crashes alot and my system resources sometimes peggs out for no apparent reason even loading a simple program like xchat pegs me out at 100%
<chitt> please tell me how to do it
<chitt> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cappiz: its not in ubuntus way to use it
<ActionParsnip> chitt: i refuse to, as it gains you nothing
<chitt> how to i cannot upgrade to 8.10
<chitt> because of that
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade'
<cappiz> ActionParsnip, by default it is not - thats correct :)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vigo> fiftyone: Do you have a backup from the working installation?
<chitt> can i replace chitt (the root user)
<fiftyone> i do yes
<ActionParsnip> chitt: why do you think all the official documentation uses sudo/gksudo  root is not needed nor does it give you anything you dont already have, enabling the accuont also reduces system security
<fiftyone> vigo i do have a recent backup i made yesterday also have one made a couple weeks back
<ActionParsnip> chitt: you can make a new user and ad it to the admin group
<ActionParsnip> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nanotube> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vigo> fiftyone: Use that, it should be stable again, first try the restore thing, if no good, go to Hard Copy Backup, or Tape.
<fiftyone> anyone know about usb headset and sound issues? my headset worked fine on another ubuntu machine now it only works like half the time
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/09/23/setting-the-default-sound-card-usb-headset/
<fiftyone> also my regular headphone jack dosent seem to work eather
<KenBW2> why should i be able to hibernate with kernel 2.6.27-7 but not 2.6.27-11?
<M1DLG> ubotto? isn't that a gits character?
<Scunizi> I have a wireless card and a wired connection on one machine.. what command at terminal will tell me which one is currently active for connection to the internet?
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip, i actually have done that but it still seems not to work
<vigo> fiftyone: A stable backup could resolve that, if it worked before a backup was made, it should work after a Restore Image has been used. Otherwise it is a hardware issue that needs to be looked at on the forums.
<fiftyone> ok vigo thanks alot!
<chitt> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<chitt> this was helpful
<chitt> thanks everybody
<ActionParsnip> chitt: you dont have to do that
<ActionParsnip> chitt: if you removed your last admin account, you can create a new one with root console, you dont have to mess with files like that
<b18c1teg> :attn: why does my media player close evertime i try and open i file. im using the totem player. please help.
<derspankster> I get no DVI output past usplash in Hardy.  Any ideas, anyone?
<mtretin> Has anyone had any experience with  a computer suspending fine, but upon resume, I need to push the power button (after the computer has "resumed") in order to get the LCD back on?
<KenBW2> why should i be able to hibernate with kernel 2.6.27-7 but not 2.6.27-11?
<arquebus> b18c1teg: because you havent installed restricted yet
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  i put asoundconf set-default-card Headset and nothing happens. i still get sound from my  speakers and not the headset
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: is it called "headset when you list he available devices
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  but if i do a test in the sound thing i get sound just fine in my headset
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  yes Headset
<hwilde> hey how cna I take a video of a window on my screen please?  like a moving screenshot
<blackest_knight> yay just recovered a system badly broken over ssh :)
<fiftyone> asoundconf  list = Intel and Headset
<chitt> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: strange, check in the settings for sound, it may appear in there.
<fiftyone> ok
<imdot> r irc.perl.org
<neonic> Does anyone know why when I press Alt+Ctrl+F2 to drop into terminal, it just shows a black screen, like nothing is there
<IdentifyTarget> I'm new to linux and I'm trying to locate a device driver? dmesg | grep -i IR gives me: [1287.424540] hiddev96hidraw0: USB HID v1.1 Device Apple Computer IR on usb-0000:02:00.1-1   What does that mean?
<adubz> im trying to install a program that is requiring the dependancy libglib1.2 and it shows it is already installed
<neonic> same thing happens when I do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fiftyone> can anyone suggesst and lightweight and stable browser besides opera or firefox? is there another?
<neonic> Google Chrome?
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: 32bit or 64bit?
<adubz> can someone help me out on this
<adubz> its annoying
<ActionParsnip> adubz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libglib1.2
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  32
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: firepup hands down
<neonic> "Google Chrome" ?  Have you tried it?  I think it's quite nice
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  nice i will try it!
<fiftyone> Neoic chrome is awesome but not yet for linux :(
<swatTX> any boxee or xbmc users out there that can help me with a video problem
<neonic> no?  I thought it was!
<b18c1teg> no its not
<neonic> Damn, sorry :)
<b18c1teg> not yet
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: or kazehakase
<zash> swatTX: wat
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: kazehakase is default in fluxbuntu which is lightweight
<topdawg> roadrock , yes i am still here
<neonic> Does anyone know why my screen doesn't display anything when I do ctrl+alt+f2 or kill x manually?
<neonic> Can't figure it out, and it's making me angry cause I can't install NVid drivers
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  i love firefox but sometimes it just seems clunky i want something simple , stable and quick
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, wow that recordmydesktop is rudimentary.  I just want to record one window not my entire 1900x1200 widescreen.  the video is HUGE
<zash> fiftyone: links2
<zash> :D
<hwilde> fiftyone, epiphany
<roadrock> topdawg: howdy, whats the problem again, disconnected from smtp server?
<neonic> Or, I know there's a way, but I forgot the boot command to start at runlevel like 3 where it only goes to terminal?
<derspankster> anyone know what nvidia restricted driver is available in 8.10?
<adubz> im getting the same error msg libglib1.2 not satisfiable
<hwilde> derspankster, there are a bunch.  aptitude search nvidia
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  nice will ty them both, do you know much about fluxbox? I want to use it but i cant seem to get past the configuration lol i messed it up now all i get is a xterm prompt
<b18c1teg> im trying to install the restricted extras package and failing miserably. can some one help? i get an invalid install error message.
<swatTX> zash, when i try to play a video in xbmc or boxee it appears to be in fast forward with no sound. Any ideas?
<commander__> how can i launcch firestarter on 9.04
<topdawg> roadrock, we were  discussing the  disconnect  on telnet mail.rapidcashllc.com 25
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: strange, install fluxbox, log off, set session to fluxbox, log on
<roadrock> topdawg: pm, off-topic for this channel.
<topdawg> roadrock,  ok ty
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: i had that when my fluxbox went screwy cos I tried to make slim autologin for alaugh and i had to manually type 'fluxbox' in that prompt, keep it running and minimise it for all etenity
<derspankster> htwilde, thanks but I'm still running Hardy.  Wondered if there was anything newer than 173.
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: i like it, i use kde apps but like fluxbox for lightness
<hwilde> derspankster, 177 and 180
<derspankster> hwilde, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> derspankster: some cards dont work with the newer drivers, in this case newer != better
<ActionParsnip> derspankster: try then and use the one which works best for your card
<C-S-B> I'm moved to 180 nvidia driver, works fine here
<b18c1teg> im trying to install the restricted extras package and failing miserably. can some one help? i get an invalid install error message.
<C-S-B> still no luck getting hdmi audio though
<derspankster> ActionParsnip, my 6600 in Hardy give me no DVI output after X starts.
<zash> swatTX: try installing all gstreamer packages
 * C-S-B loves it when xwindows configs fail and drops you to the shell. :/
<zash> shell ftw
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  i like the lightness too my machine can easily handle KDE or gnome but i love to keep my resources low,hink the minamalt managers are more stable
<tom___> Hi. I'm using 8.10 and am trying to set up bluetooth such that devices can browse some of my directories. Is this possible?
<C-S-B> yes
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: snap
<tom___> (The device needn't be paired with me.)
<C-S-B> its all plug and play tom1_
<tom___> C-S-B: What devices can they browse? (I'd check, but i don't have a device. :\)
<C-S-B> oh, wait there, you are talking the other way round...
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  so, how can i restore my fluxbox settings to default?
<tom___> C-S-B: want, say, my mobile phone, to be able to browse my files.
<C-S-B> I can browse my phone, use my phone as a remote control and send files
<C-S-B> the other way round I've not tried.
<tom___> C-S-B: Yes. I know how to browse devices and send stuff
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip, also, is there someplace i can find a pre-written config file, i find it easier to work down than up from nothing.
<tom___> C-S-B: (Those are in the right-click menu of bluetooth-applet)
<tom___> C-S-B: Hmm, ok.
<fiftyone> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<infomomo> Hey guys, what's the best way to add volume to a song (mp3) to make it louder
<tom___> C-S-B: gnome-user-share looks like it could do this. Mmm. It has "Share Public files over Bluetooth" in its options (System -> Preferences -> Personal File Sharing)
<monostone> how dangerous is it to execute a dist-upgrade via ssh? I've heard different comments on the subject
<tom___> infomomo: Turn your volume up. :) (Or `sox` might be handy too.)
<C-S-B> tom___, I'm not got my dongle on this machine, else I'd test it all out as well for you. :/
<infomomo> tom___: i mean editing mp3 to make them louder
<magnetron> infomomo→ try "mp3gain" or "normalize-audio"
<FLo_> hello
<WaY> hello
<Britlion> Hey guys. Got a bit of a problem - anyone know why I could only put about 2.5GB onto a 3TB storage space? I'm baffled. I can't see any quota settings, and the DF says just 2% used...
<tom___> infomomo: The "vol" filter in `sox` supposedly does that. Also, mp3gain might be worth a try.
<Dirky> hello! :)
<C-S-B> I would leave the mp3 as it is and just use louder speakers, the mp3 may not have the headroom to be gained.
<WaY> sometimes when I write in amsn or xchat, lines doesn't actualize and appears twice. What should I do?
<C-S-B> Britlion, what filesystem?
<WaY> I don't know if it's because of nvidia propietary driver
<Britlion> CSB: I'm 99% certain I formatted it with ext3.
<mnd-> Hi, I'm having trouble configuring lirc.. currently my remote works partially as a keyboard though, is that a problem?
<FLo_> Can someone please clearify for me:
<FLo_> Do currently millions of Ubuntu 8.04 / 8.10 users experience, that FF crashes when watching youtube, or not?
<mnd-> and how could I disable that?
<C-S-B> I'm sure I read that ext3 can be a bit sketchy with loads of small fiels if you have that?
<presshere_> WaY: are you using compiz visual settings?
<tom___> C-S-B: I believe this tool works. gnome-user-share looks to be a really easy-to-use frontend to HTTP and files through Bluetooth. It creates the directory "~/Public/" and the if you tick "Share over Bluetooth" it'll share those files over bluetooth. Similarly for HTTP I guess.
<WaY> yes presshere_
<Rocking-W> would it be better to format to ext2?
<Britlion> Hmm. Doesn't linux have those itself? like everything in /ver/log? I was trying to put video on there, so the bulk of the files are hundreds of megabytes in size. It gave me a disk full at about 2.5Gig.
<C-S-B> tom___, cool, I might have to test this later.
<fiftyone> anyone have any problems with a really jumpy mouse in ubuntu? my mouse jumps all over the place. i am on an eeepc 1000H
<tom___> C-S-B: Pretty primitive. I'd rather be able to add directories, that way I don't have to screw around putting all sorts of files/directories into ~/Public/ . Ah well.
<WaY> presshere_, but watching videos works fine
<tom___> C-S-B: Thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: not sure, its a weird one. what part of fluxbox do you want config for?
<rrittenhouse> I'm trying to pair my blackberry pearl with my Ubuntu Ibex box and my blackberry is asking for a passcode. What do I enter? I don't see where to set the passcode on Ubuntu
<presshere_> WaY: the prob is in compiz...
<infomomo> tom___: cant find sox
<Britlion> If I exaime a directory's properties, it does duly say 45MB of free disk space... terminal's DF tends to disagree.
<infomomo> tom___: mp3gain is windows not ubuntu :(
<presshere_> WaY: try to use minimal visual effects
<WaY> ok, thanks a lot, because I need my screen composited because of AWN
<FLo_> Can someone please clearify for me:
<FLo_> Do currently millions of Ubuntu 8.04 / 8.10 users experience, that FF crashes when watching youtube, or not?
<WaY> FLo_, thats not my case
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: only if a plugin is incorrectly instaled
<Rocking-W> ff does fine for me during youtube
<nanotube> FLo_: not sure about millions... but it's been known to happen for some people on occasion.
<nanotube> FLo_: for me personally it does fine, though...
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  the main menu, now all i have is a link for xterm i can run xtem and thats it/.
<FLo_> i tryed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&page=113
<FLo_> but the described howto does not solve the problem
<FLo_> ActionParsnip: which ubuntu version can i use where i dont run into this problem?
<WaY> changing to minimal visual effects have solutionated the problem presshere_, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> fiftyone: type: fluxbox and hit enter
<fiftyone> Anyone know, if you are downloading a large file from apt-get say KDE which is like 500 MB and you close your terminal if you run sudo apt-get install kde again will it resume where it left off?
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: if you install any plugins wrongly in any Linux system, firefox will crash, so the answer is none
<FLo_> nanotube: you are using 8.04?
<presshere_> WaY: i`m glad ;)
<commander__> can anyone answer my ?\
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: are you using 32bit linux or 64bit linux?
<FLo_> 32bit
<hwilde> commander__, can you restate on one line please
<f_newton> fiftyone, theoretically with yum it will as long as you dont reboot but I dont know about apt-get
<FLo_> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<Flyover> i dont know if this is the right place as iv just installed QUESTION iv got a d link dwl-g650+wireless card for my laptop i plug it in wate a lil wile and my hole laptop crashes
<Flyover> could any1 help
<commander__> i downloaded 9.04 but firestarter doesn't appear
<Flyover> build 8.10
<Pici> !jaunty | commander__
<ubottu> commander__: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<f_newton> commander__, 9.04 is still in testing... good luck
<Pici> fiftyone: If you exit the apt-get during the download proccess, it will resume, but all bets are off if you cancel during the install portion.
<FLo_> ActionParsnip: ok, i read ybout the nonfree flash plugin. didn't work for me unfortunaely
<shadeslayer> i think im in love with GNOME XD
<commander__> so far it's str8
<f_newton> gnome works
<Pici> commander__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
 * shadeslayer watches as KDE slips out of his hands
<presshere_> gnome rulez
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: it works awesome in 32bit
<Flyover> i dont know if this is the right place as iv just installed QUESTION iv got a d link dwl-g650+wireless card for my laptop i plug it in wate a lil wile and my hole laptop crashes build 8.10 COULD ANY1 HELP????
<commander__> how do i get to tht?
<f_newton> Pici, Its ubuntu+1 for stuff like that?
<shadeslayer> !wifi | Flyover
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: you can also download the 32bit .so file and put it in n~/.mozilla/plugins
<ubottu> Flyover: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> f_newton: for Jaunty? Thats the purpose of that channel, so yes.
 * shadeslayer has 64 bit
<f_newton> thanks I didnt know that
<shadeslayer> btw how stable is Jaunty as of now??
<presshere_> Flyover: had you installed the drivers?
<fiftyone> pici, awesome thanks alot.
<magnetron> !jaunty | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<fiftyone> ActionParsnip,  do you know where i can get a pre-configured fluxbox menu? i like to trim and work down rather than work up from scratch?
<Scunizi> on a headless server how do I make it switch from ath0 connection to a eth0 connection?
<hwilde> Scunizi, default route in /sbin/route
<hwilde> !jaunty | commander__
<ubottu> commander__: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Teddy___> Ubuntu has an old version of my package.  How can I make sure the newer (actually working) version is included in Jaunty?
<Scunizi> hwilde: thanks.. however when I sudo nano /sbin/route I get the file but a lot of weird characters as well.. almost like a binary file.. could the wrong character set be set someplace?
<hwilde> Scunizi, that is a command
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz; cd install_flash_player_10_linux; cp ./libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: fairly complete command for you there
<hwilde> Scunizi,  just type in /sbin/route and you will see the routing table.  then type  "man route" and you will get the manual.  Basically you want to delete the default route from ath0 and add the default route to eth0  (if I understand your question right)
<beautifulsnow> Anyone know how to check which driver my mouse should be using? (Its not working
<ActionParsnip> FLo_: after its run you can delete the tar.gz and the install_flash_player_10linux folder
<_VIM_> directory :P
<ActionParsnip> same thing
<_VIM_> ...
<ActionParsnip> :P:P
<Scunizi> hwilde: ok.. I'm looking at it now.. there are two routes labeled default one is ath0 and the other is etho.. could they both be connected at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: technically on the disk its a file ;)
<Flyover1> sorry about that internet crahed
<Flyover1> i didnt install any drivers
<cody_> Hi, how do I install ia32-lib?
<_VIM_> bah, you got me ActionParsnip :P  nice one ;)
<hwilde> Scunizi, ok so    /sbin/route del default gw ath0    <-- that would delete the default gateway attached to ath0
<Scunizi> hwilde: eth0 I previously configured for static ip and ath0 when doing iwconfig shows it's dhcp
<hwilde> Scunizi, careful if you are doing this remotely and ssh'd into the box
<Milkeh> what's wrong with my banshee, as soon as I close it, it opens up again
<Flyover1> it just crahes the laptop
<Scunizi> hwilde: I am ssh'd into it
<ActionParsnip> cody_: sudo apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: its stil weird to me but makes sense
<hwilde> Scunizi, careful man... you could destroy networking support and kick yourself out
<Flyover1> can any1 help
<presshere_> cody_: synaptic
<cody_> I get a "Couldn't find package ia32-lib" error
<cody_> it doesn't list in Synaptic
<presshere_> cody_: open synaptic search for ia32-lib
<k0b> hi guys, I looking for some software to recotnizing my voice to give a commands too my pc?
<ActionParsnip> cody_: its plural
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<paul68> where can I find the file where the ssh auth keys are stored?
<ActionParsnip> cody_: ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<cody_> I'm on 64bit
<Fazavon> paul68 ~/.ssh/host
<ActionParsnip> cody_: i guessed
<Flyover1> iv got a dwl-g650 wireless plugin card when i plug it in the laptop crashes and nothing happends BUILD ubuntu 8.10
<cody_> (good to check though, probably a common mistake)
<ActionParsnip> cody_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<paul68> Fazavon: thanks
<Fazavon> paul68 sorry known_host
<Scunizi> hwilde: I was experimenting with ssh -X after being in tty3 and doing xinit -- :1 vt12 then ssh-ing into the box and doing xfce4-session to start a gui on F12 of the client.. worked but when the gui comes up it also loads the wireless connection.. how do I verify which connection is being used without the gui running when I've ssh'd into the box?
<ActionParsnip> cody_: you can copy / paste to the terminal
<jeff__> I have a question
<cody_> Still can't find it
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: ifconfig
<jeff__> will ps3 ubuntu 9.04 use the graphic memory
<ActionParsnip> cody_: apt-cache search ia32
<hwilde> Scunizi, do an ifconfig.   look at tx and rx bytes on the interfaces.  hopefully only one is in use?
<Milkeh> does anybody know why my banshee opens itself back up when I close it?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jeff__> yes
<presshere_> cody_: are you sure that there is corect section selected an repositories are set as default?(in synaptic)
<cody_> there's some lsb stuff, a microcode.ctl, and refit
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: check ps -ef | grep banshee
<Flyover1> could somehelp me with a dlink dwl-g650 card crashes my laptop im running 8,10
<Scunizi> hwilde: ActionParsnip both interfaces show RX & TX packets.. :/  now what?
<jeff_> will it have the new sdk 3.1
<cody_> presshere_: I'm not sure
<presshere_> cody_: do you use AMD64?
<cody_> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: which has an ip and which has sent / recieved most?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, harley    2844  2827  0 06:47 pts/1    00:00:00 grep banshee
<Milkeh> harley   32362 32145  0 Feb24 ?        00:00:00 sh -c banshee-1 --query-artist
<Milkeh> harley   32363 32362  0 Feb24 ?        00:00:31 banshee-1 /usr/lib/banshee-1/Banshee.exe --query-artist
<Flyover1> could somehelp me with a dlink dwl-g650 card crashes my laptop im running 8,10
<Scunizi> hwilde: ActionParsnip I was just going to say that wifi0 doesn't have an ip listed.. eth0 has more TX packets but less RX packets..
<cody_> presshere_ : how do I know if my default debs are set up?
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: what if you kill the process?
<cody_> In the first tab, all of them are selected...
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: then thats your man, you could even sudo ifdown wifi0
<presshere_> cody_: in synaptic, settings -> repositories
<Ape> Why doesn't my applications-menu sort the applications alphabetically anymore? I think it used to.
<paul68> Fazavon: any Idea on this puzzle  I can ssh from my laptop to my desktop I can ping my laptop from my desktop but I am not able to ssh into my laptop from the desktop
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, Weird it's getting mixed up with conky I think
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: cool.. thanks :)
<cody_> presshere_: on the first page, all of them are checked. Do I need a third-party?
<BattleStarJesus> I am having trouble running an application, synfigstudio.  when I attempt to run it the program exits with the message in this post http://paste.ubuntu.com/122563/
<SneekyPockets> WORD
<presshere_> cody_: no
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, when I kill it, it does the same thing but opens up conky, I added conky as an auto start program and wouldn't auto start
<cody_> presshere_: Then I'm not really sure why this isn't working...
<ActionParsnip> presshere_: good catch dude :)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: seems trying to do that shows that it wifi0 is already down.. :-))
<BattleStarJesus> Some kind of GtkSpinButton problem
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: then don't sweat it
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, oh wait it's managed to open back up and it's not in the process list
<presshere_> cody_: those libs are installed by default, are you sure you need to install them?
<shadeslayer> eh im leaving
<shadeslayer> bye all
<cody_> Even if they were installed, shouldn't they say that they're installed, as opposed to telling me that they don't exist?
<Flyover1> could any1 point me in the way of Davis Vlasenko driver for my g650+ drivers
<Quontrex_Ashimi> afternoon guys, I have transplanted a fresh install from 1 machine to another, is there a way for it to redetect the network card?
<danielfolsom> does anyone know if there's a way to use an external editor on a file from the terminal if you have to ssh into another computer/server in order to get that file?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, hold on a second I'll be back
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: rerun the ps command
<cody_> presshere_: Even if they were installed, shouldn't they say that they're installed, as opposed to telling me that they don't exist?
<hwilde> Scunizi, why is it essential to turn of wireless?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, harley    3131  2802  0 06:52 pts/0    00:00:00 grep banshee
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: then its not there
<presshere_> cody_: who was telling you that they dont exist? i mean what are you trying to do?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, when I killed conky I managed to close it without it popping back up
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: how di you launch banshe?
<koen_> hey
<ActionParsnip> *di
<BattleStarJesus>  I am having trouble running an application, synfigstudio.  When I attempt to run it the program exits with the message in this post http://paste.ubuntu.com/122563/ Do any of you have suggestions how to remedy this?
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, I never even launched banshee :s
<koen_> i want hotmail in ubuntu
<koen_> how do i do it?
<koen_> i tryed evrything
<Quontrex_Ashimi> is there something I can dpkg-reconfigure to make it redetect network cards?
<koen_> but noting works
<cody_> presshere_: Well. when I apt-get install the package, it says it couldnt find it, shouldn't it say that it's already installed?
<adubz> this program i keep getting an error over and over libglib1.2 dependency needed when i try to install i have every instance of libglib1.2 installed?
<Flyover1> Davis Vlasenko drivers could any1 point me to to the driver for DLINK g650+
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: i'd reboot so you have a fresh boot and investigate
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: the make / model is fairly useless info
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: is it usb or internal?
<_VIM_> paul68: you can take a look at my sshd_config and copy it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/122567/
<koen_> guiz?
<Flyover1> dlink air plusG+ dwl-g650+
<Flyover1> its a big card
<koen_> do you guys know how to get your hotmail mail working in thunderbird/evolution i dont care under ubuntu
<paul68> _VIM_: is that for the desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: is it pci or usb?
<presshere_> cody_: yes, it must say that they all installed
<_VIM_> its the ssh server config paul68
<paul68> _VIM_: ok
<metajemo> hi, i am trying to install a few libraries but i dont know where to find them.for example libz. any idea how to figure where they are being kept?
<cody_> presshere_: It doesn't, and that's why I'm asking
<ActionParsnip> cody_: you need to enable restricted and 3rd party repo
<_VIM_> paul68: after you replace it you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Flyover1> its for a laptop that plus inside
<tomsh> someone installed 8.10 with mdadm?
<cody_> presshere_: Both are. Uni, multi, res, and 3rd party are all enabled
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: ok. run: lspci; lsusb
<Scunizi> hwilde: not really essential.. it's a headless server that has a hard line and a functional wireless card.  When experimenting with remote X via ssh I didn't want to rely on the wireless connection and wanted to make sure that it wasn't working.. weird thing is when I do load the gui remotely the wireless comes alive and gets a DHCP address that is different from the static one I set on eth0.
<Flyover1> PCMCIA
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: one line from the output you get from both commands will output an identifier for the card which will identify the chip in the device
<tomsh> i can't install grub on mbr after installing on mdadm md device
<Flyover1> when i plug the card in it crahes the laptop
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: the fact its a dlink is fairly useless info
<hwilde> Scunizi, so you logged in over eth0, and then started the gui, which started ath0?   That means to me you are logged in via eth0.   Set a delayed reboot in the background, then kill the wireless.  If it's all good you cancle the reboot.  If not it reboots and you try again
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: does it crash if the card is plugged in the turn on the laptop
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, thanks I solved the problem
<_VIM_> paul68: also is port 22 open? go to https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 and run a scan , if it says "STEALTH" then you're going to have to open that port in the router, ubuntu doesn't block ports by default
<Ape> Is it possible to set GOOM visualization size to even larger than "extra large"? With extra large it draws the graphic with 800x600 resolution (and then scales it for wanted resolution). It would be nice to get the graphic with the native resolution of my screen. I have power in my computer so that is not a problem.
<paul68> _VIM_: just tested if I was able to ssh onto my server that is working only not working when pointing to my laptop
<Flyover1> when i plug it in it crahes do a reboot it crahes on a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: sweet
<Flyover1> iv read on hardware that i need the drivers
<_VIM_> ok paul68 well if you can get physical access to the lappy i'd run a test at that Shields Up site as well
<Flyover1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink#PCMCIA
<ActionParsnip> Flyover1: then try booting with acpi turned off
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Flyover1
<ubottu> Flyover1: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Quontrex_Ashimi> guys is there a way to detect my network device again?
<NimaG`> ur
<Flyover1> kk brb
<danielfolsom> 	does anyone know if there's a way to use an external editor on a file from the terminal if you have to ssh into another computer/server in order to get that file?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> something like dpkg-reconfigure networking or something?
<hwilde> Quontrex_Ashimi, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Quontrex_Ashimi> its not finding eth0
<hwilde> danielfolsom, nano is a command line text editor
<[ifrog]> !came
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about came
<Quontrex_Ashimi> hwilde I did that, did this install in another machine and transplanted the drive due to no usb support and no cdrom
<metajemo> hi, i am trying to install a few libraries but i dont know where to find them.for example libz. any idea how to figure where they are being kept?
<shadeslayer> hey is openoffice 3.0.1 available for ubuntu
<hwilde> danielfolsom, otherwise you gotta ssh -X into the other machine to allow exporting the display of the gui text editor
<Scunizi> hwilde: I follow some of your logic.. I don't know how to do a delayed reboot in background. But once the gui is up shouldn't I be able to shut wireless off either via the gui or terminal and have it auto connect on the hardline? also if I connect via ssh on the hardline and get the gui doesn't that mean that both are active at the same time? with the ssh session on hardline and the outbound internet connection on the gui only on wireless?
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: ifconfig
<_VIM_> danielfolsom: Emacs *gags* has a server built in i believe that would let you do that very thing.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: I get loopback but no eth0 in ifconfig
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: eth0 up
<shadeslayer> nm
<hwilde> Scunizi,   man shutdown          basically you want option -r to reboot and then put a time like 120 I think it is in seconds
<_VIM_> danielfolsom: get the emacs-snapshot though if you do plan to get it. It's beta, but it's a very stable beta, it's in the repos too
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: Error while getting interface flags: no such device
<Scunizi> hwilde: ok.. I'll look at that. thanks.. might have to try later tonight .. work calls.. :(
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: this is the first time you use a this network adapter?
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me why my 25 GB ext3 partition (according to cfdisk) shows up as 10 GB partition on `df -h' only?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: I installed this on another machine and transplanted the drive into my lappy
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: so yes
<monostone> how dangerous is it to execute a dist-upgrade via ssh? I want to upgrade my dedicated webserver, but i dont feel like paying the 100$+ per hour for my hosting provider to fix it if something messes up and I can't ssh anymore into my box
<metajemo> hi, i am trying to install a few libraries but i dont know where to find them.for example libz. any idea how to figure where they are being kept?
<normad> hey, how i need to change my resolution but for that i have to change the HorizSync and VertRefr but with 'sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange' nothing happens
<guntbert> cosmodad: please pastebin the output of df -h and sudo fdisk -l
<maxb> There's someone in #ubuntu-classroom who says he's banned from this channel, is there an op around who can decide whether to unban him?
<maxb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<^MadDog^> anywone have tried to compile xen 2.6.27 on 8.10 ?
<Myrtti> maxb: please guide him to #ubuntu-ops
<Seeker`> maxb: that is only for emergencies
<Pici> maxb: Please have them ask in #ubuntu-ops and DONT use that trigger unless its an emergency.
<maxb> Ah, sorry, I did not know of the existence of #ubuntu-ops
<blodski> is it possible to get to the menu items with using keyboard only?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_:any ideas?
<Ape> Why doesn't my applications-menu sort the applications alphabetically anymore? I think it used to.
<Mip5_> Hey Gang - I'm trying to rescue a system, and can't seem to get grub installed - system just hangs and cursor blinks in upper left hand corner
<epqr> whats an emergency ?:P
<epqr> like in irc
<Seveas> Ape, it still does, they changed the alphabet :)
<Myrtti> epqr: not that
<Quontrex_Ashimi> when the blue smoke comes out
<DrMax> I have a bluetooth related question: is there something special to do to enable powersave mode on the keyboard when unused?
<epqr> lol
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: i cant understan what have you done with your network adapter(eth0)
<peque> hi??+
<DrMax> Mip5_ : alt-f1
<Seveas> Quontrex_Ashimi, no, the blue smoke isn't an emergency. Only green or worse :)
<Ape> Seveas: Currently new applications will be always put on the end of the list
<cosmodad> guntbert: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122574/
<Mip5_> DrMax: Thanks - but I'm not even getting there. Grub never loads -
<Seveas> Ape, odd. Does that ordering persist when logging out and back in?
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: are you sure all connection are ok?
<Mip5_> I've got a rescue CD in there now. I should be able to reinstall grub to (hd0,0)
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: ok heres the rundown, I installed 8.10 on a p3 750 desktop with a realtec nic, removed the drive and placed it in my laptop (no usb support no cdrom) and need to redetect the stinkin intel adaptor in the laptop
<Ape> Seveas: Yes, I noticed that about few weeks ago and it still puts my new applications to the end of the list today.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> or install a driver or something
<Mip5_> Is there a way to check if grub is installed correctly? I could continue to reboot, but this is a server, and it boots pretty slowly.
<kkkduifjalsdd> is there an alternative for firefox?
<^MadDog^> safari
<Quontrex_Ashimi> opera?
<Seveas> Ape, would you mind posting a screenshot?
<guntbert> cosmodad: at first it looks strange, did you resize the partition?
<Sw3RvE> why? firefox is awesome :)
<cosmodad> guntbert: no I didn't.
<_VIM_> Opera, but it's closed sourced
<Seveas> kkkduifjalsdd, opera, konqueror, epiphany (to name a few)
<^MadDog^> netscape communicator
<Ape> Seveas: What would you do with a screenshot
<^MadDog^> navigator
<Seveas> Ape, trying to reproduce it :)
<kkkduifjalsdd> thx
<cosmodad> guntbert: I fsck'ed it to, but to no avail.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> wine and IE :)
<Ape> Seveas: It happens with all applications.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> IE4lin
<McAbsent> <.<
<McAbsent> >.>
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: had you installed latest auto drivers?(sudo apt-get update)
<McAbsent> Hello?
<guntbert> cosmodad: that was my next proposal...
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: then restart
<fontpeg> hi all
<^MadDog^> lynx
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: it doesnt see the network so I dont see where apt-get update will do a whole lot
<McAbsent> I need help booting ubuntu in my pc
<fontpeg> did you make a disk?
<cosmodad> guntbert: if you know of any in-depth checking switch for fsck, let me know.
<McAbsent> Yes,.
<guntbert> cosmodad: do you remember the size of the file system reported by fsck?
<trumee> guys, i am new to ubuntu. I tried to re-install asterisk by doing apt-get --reinstall install asterisk. The package gets installed by the files /etc/asterisk are not updated
<McAbsent> But it freezes when i try to boot from it
<fontpeg> did you go into your bios and change the boot order?
<cosmodad> guntbert: what do you mean by remember?
<McAbsent> Yup
<trumee> how can i re-install a package in ubuntu.
<epqr> there suddenly was a tar.gz package (it was a theme) that was mounted (like a HD) on my machine
<Quontrex_Ashimi> trumee: sudo apt-get --purge asterisk then sudo apt-get install asterisk
<keyton> which programs can handle all virtual image types, right now i need it for bin or cue images
<epqr> thats wierd :S
<McAbsent> I tryed to install it directly and nothing.
<epqr> weird
<PH_ZOM> trumee: in synaptic, there is a reinstall option
<cosmodad> guntbert: you mean when I first installed it?
<McAbsent> I tryed to boot like a live cd and nothing.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> trumee make that sudo apt-get --purge remove asterisk
<IcemanV9> trumee: sudo aptitude reinstall <package-name>
<McAbsent> I tryed with linux mint too.
<fdontcry> fala rapaziada!!!!!!!!!
<guntbert> cosmodad: you cannot (=shouldn't) fsck a mounted file system, so you must do it from a live CD
<McAbsent> But i get the same problem
<trumee> Quontrex_Ashimi, i get E: Invalid operation asterisk
<fontpeg> strange, anyway I am having a problem with my Atheros wireless card in my acer 5720z laptop; it shows the driver in the list but the network icon does not have any kind of wireless option at all
<Quontrex_Ashimi> trumee: make that sudo apt-get --purge remove asterisk
<trumee> Quontrex_Ashimi, ok read your new command
<blodski> i'll repeat myself, is it possible to get to the menu items with using keyboard only?
<suppressingfire> keyton: you want to unpack bin/cue files?
<cosmodad> guntbert: oh sorry didn't catch you said fsck. No I don't remember, and yes I did the check on the umounted FS.
<cosmodad> guntbert: want me to check again? This isn't the machine I'm writing from right now anyway.
<ferdostar> blodski Alt+F1
<fdontcry> helo!!
<esteeven> hello #ubuntu
<blodski> thx ferdostar
<cosmodad> guntbert: I mean the affected machine isn't the one I'm chatting from right now.
<guntbert> cosmodad: it might help, be sure to use fsck -f (to force the check)
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: sudo apt-get update and then reboot no joy
<rvn> i hooked up an hp deskjet 350 to my laptop running 8.10 64bit via a centronics->usb cable, and it detects that a  device is attached, "usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3", but it does not see it as a printer, nor did trying to print (probably a stupid idea) to "usb:/" work
<McAbsent> i tried several distros
<fontpeg> so can anyone help, the wireless driver shows up in the driver list as installed but I can not select the wireless option form the network icon
<McAbsent> ubuntu, mint, slax...
<rvn> i hooked up an hp deskjet 350 to my laptop running 8.10 64bit via a centronics->usb cable, and it detects that a  device is attached, "usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3", but it does not see it as a printer, nor did trying to print (probably a stupid idea) to "usb:/" work
<McAbsent> is a core duo 1,87 ghz
<adubz> would i be able to install libglib1.2 even though latest is libglib2.0
<adubz> i tried and it says conflicting package im assuming that is the conflict
<McAbsent> trying to boot from the original ubuntu intrepid ibex cd
<GuyFromHell> Is there a way to get apt to show fewer results on searching? >_>
<adubz> and that it will not install i am trying to get ymessenger working though
<adubz> and it is asking for libglib1.2
<cosmodad> guntbert: rebooting now...
<Kultom> GuyFromHell, , be more spesific in your search
<rvn> GuyFromHell, pipe the command into |more or |less or |grep "something"
<rvn> ?
<GuyFromHell> Kultom, apt-cache search openoffice
<McAbsent> in detailed mode, i see "cpu trhottling is 8
<GuyFromHell> in my mind it doesn't get more specific...
<rvn> GuyFromHell, apt-cache search openoffice | more
 * fontpeg *sigh*
<GuyFromHell> rvn, eww more. regardless that's not a solution that's a workaround :P
<rvn> GuyFromHell, also , you want "openoffice.org"
<guntbert> cosmodad: ok, say, when its up again
<phlex> I see the latest git (1.6.1.3) isn't yet in any of Ubuntu's package repositories. Is there some alternative source for newer packages?
<cosmodad> guntbert: yup.
<GuyFromHell> *shrug*, just making sure i wasn't missing anything special like --less-eager-search or something like that
<rvn> i hooked up an hp deskjet 350 to my laptop running 8.10 64bit via a centronics->usb cable, and it detects that a  device is attached, "usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3", but it does not see it as a printer, nor did trying to print (probably a stupid idea) to "usb:/" work
<rvn> GuyFromHell, i dunno args, check man apt-cache
<Milkeh> I just installed vmware, why can't I find it?
<keyton> suppressingfire: yes
<Ape> Seveas: Is that enough for a screenshot? http://ape3000.com/hosted/video/menubug.html
<presshere_> Milkeh: open terminal and write: vmware
<keyton> suppressingfire: any script of nautilus maybe
<GuyFromHell> anyways, that's a side issue, the real reason i ask is does anyone know of a dbus viewer that does not involve kde or qt? i don't feel like installing qtdev just for dbus...
<keyton> suppressingfire: any script for  nautilus maybe
<Milkeh> presshere_, command not found
<GuyFromHell> (i can't find anything from searching for dbus :P)
<fontpeg> I am having a problem with my Atheros wireless card in my acer 5720z laptop; it shows the driver in the list but the network icon does not have any kind of wireless option at all, can anyone help?
<presshere_> Milkeh: which vmware
<Milkeh> workstation 5.5.1
<Kultom> Milkeh, installed with a .deb/from repository or from a .tgz?
<Milkeh> Kultom, an rpm converted into a .deb
<IcemanV9> Milkeh: presshere_ meant in the terminal, type "which vmware" (without quotes, of course)
<presshere_> Milkeh: yes
<skx> I am editing gnome menu with alacarte and it's a pain -- changes can take seconds to effect, I can't move more than one object and everytime I do focus is shifted to the folder where is was moved. Is there any better editor? Or is there a way to make alacarte behave more reasonable?
<skx> btw how to edit places and system menus?
<keyton> which programs can handle all virtual image types, right now i need it for bin or cue images
<LinuxOS> to built a cluster: is it necessary for the master node to have the same processor as the slave nodes (e.g can the master be a P4 and the slave nodes AMD Athlon Dual core)?
<McAbsent> i really need help, there is no way to make linux work on that laptop
<Milkeh> IcemanV9, oh
<Milkeh> presshere_, it entered into the terminal, but did nothing
<presshere_> Milkeh: how had you installed vmware?
<keyton> or just script for  nautilus
<Milkeh> presshere_, I used a .deb file
<Quontrex_Ashimi> ok how do I manually install a driver for an intel nic?
<marquinos> Hi!
<McAbsent> why ignore me?
<peque> mcabsent
<presshere_> Milkeh: are you sure installation was succesful?
<marquinos> Exist some channel for OpenOffice translations?
<peque> i am ignored too
<peque> :)
<Milkeh> presshere_, yes it even said the installation was complete
<McAbsent> they should use mp instead
<cosmodad> guntbert: I appended fsck output to pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122580/
<presshere_> Milkeh: had you follow READMY instruction?
<mamaro> I am trying to get my tv tuner working, ubuntu wants it located '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' but there is nothing there, I am able to see my tuner using lsusb -v
<Milkeh> presshere_, I have no READMY instructions?
<cosmodad> guntbert: hmm I guess this isn't the total block size
<presshere_> Milkeh: you writed in terminal ./config then make?
<marquinos> or how can I test the translations of Openoffice in ubuntu? :)
<cosmodad> guntbert: that's all fsck gave me (apart from the progress bar) -- want me to restart fsck with some additional switch to make it more verbose?
<McAbsent> i have a
<guntbert> cosmodad: now, if I only remembered the units used by fsck ;)
<fontpeg> I am having a problem with my Atheros wireless card in my acer 5720z laptop; it shows the driver in the list but the network icon does not have any kind of wireless option at all, can anyone help? screanshot: http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6277/imageg.jpg
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: lspci shows my intel corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 ethernet pro (rev 09) but it doesnt initialize? ideas? I can get to the usb now to install a driver if you have ideas how to do that
<vigo> marquinos: Type some stuff, then use Babelfish -AltaVista to test it.
<cosmodad> guntbert: I guess it's 512 byte blocks. Still, I think the figure reported by fsck is only the 5.5%.
<marquinos> vigo, ????
<marquinos> vigo, The translations is finished, but we like review
<marquinos> ;)
<presshere_> Milkeh: please explain me, in steps, how had you installed vmware
<cosmodad> guntbert: I better double-check that in the man-page...
<guntbert> cosmodad: no, the 5.5% is fragmentation
<pureRadiance> wheres the grub loader located?
<vigo> marquinos: Do you know what Babel Fish is?
<marquinos> I did search in Google
<McAbsent> T235o Core Duo -notebook, i cannot make ubuntu run, it freezes after a few seconds, says something like "cpu0 throttling is 8", windows xp sp3 works fine, but i dont want windows, i want linux!!!
<marquinos> but I didn't find any help
<sebsebseb> pureRadiance:  /boot/grub
<mamaro> any ideas? I am trying to get my tv tuner working, ubuntu wants it located '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' but there is nothing there, I am able to see my tuner using lsusb -v
<marquinos> vigo, Babel Fish is an online translator, isn't?
<pureRadiance> sebsebseb: is it grub.conf?
<vigo> marquinos: Yes it is, it is on alta vista
<sebsebseb> pureRadiance: what do you want to do?
<Seveas> Ape, do you happen to have a ~/.local/share/applications/compiz-switch.desktop?
<marquinos> vigo: the translation is do it!
<marquinos> ;)
<McAbsent> i have also, problems with the DVD Ram, is called the "Matshita 800 series issue", is there a way to install linux over the net?
<marquinos> I don't need the translator
<guntbert> cosmodad: you can always use -v for verbosity
<Ape> Seveas: "No such file or directory"
<pureRadiance> sebsebseb: edit default and grub image
<marquinos> I need check the translations from Launchpad
<CyberSurfer> Can anyone tell me a good torrent client excluding transmission?
<sebsebseb> pureRadiance: yeah have a look in that folder
<Seveas> Ape, or anything with a similar filename in that directory?
<sebsebseb> CyberSurfer: Ktorrent
<pureRadiance> sebsebseb: danke
<vigo> marquinos: I thought you were asking for a translation checker, that is about the best I know
<Ape> Seveas: I can't find anything for compiz-switch
<Daniel_G> i have an application located in /usr/local/bin, but when i run the command for the app it comes back with "No such file or directory", since it seems to be looking in /usr/bin for the app, how do i change where it looks?
<CyberSurfer> Thanks
<Kultom> CyberSurfer, Deluge
<Seveas> Ape, it is possible to edit the menus (rightclick on applications, select edit menus), I think compiz-switch was once moved. Terminator is right where it should be
<Ape> Seveas: But I can spot some other applications
<marquinos> vigo: My language isn't in Altavista ;)
<marquinos> or Google :(
<McAbsent> this is frustrating
<CyberSurfer> Thanks
<Seveas> Ape, I just don't know where that menu editor stores it changes, I thought it was in the .desktop files in .local/share :)
<haz_> Hey guys, how do you think what's the best firewall for ubuntu?
<Ape> Seveas: I can edit and I have moved some applications. For sure I haven't move compiz-switch
<vigo> marquinos: Launch two browsers, copy and ,,oh wait, what language?
<guntbert> cosmodad: did you use -f ?
<marquinos> asturian language
<marquinos> vigo
<duelboot> haz_, I like firestarter, but there are plenty of others
<marquinos> vigo: asturian language
<cosmodad> guntbert: yeah the file-check was done.
<sebsebseb> haz_: a hardware firewall
<cosmodad> guntbert: -v doesn't output any more.
<haz_> yeah the first one that googled was firestarter
<haz_> :)
<Seveas> Ape, ah! ~/.config/menus
<cosmodad> guntbert: Google indicates that fsck uses the file-system's blocksize. How'd I figure that out again?
<sebsebseb> haz_: hardware firewall the best for any OS
<sebsebseb> haz_: if you have a router you probably have as part of your router
<duelboot> haz_, there's another...something like gufw that I read about that seems useful as well
<Seveas> Ape, I think that if you move that folder out of the way and reload the panel, it'll be fixed
<anabolix> hey guys anyone know a good terminal based mail client i can use? something i can access gmail and hotmail with if that is possible?
<sebsebseb> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<duelboot> haz_, or you could just read the 1000 page book on iptables
<haz_> :D
<fontpeg> I am having a problem with my Atheros wireless card in my acer 5720z laptop; it shows the driver in the list but the network icon does not have any kind of wireless option at all, can anyone help? screanshot: http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6277/imageg.jpg
<Ape> Seveas: I try to rename the folder
<haz_> yeah i have a router
<sebsebseb> haz_: well then turn your hardware firewall on if it's not already
<Milkeh> presshere_, sorry was brushing my teeth, I downloaded the official .rpm file, I converted it to a .deb file with alien and installed it.
<pureRadiance> sebsebseb: Do you know what image editor can handle TGA image files so I can make an image for the grub?
<sebsebseb> pureRadiance: no, but you can get Kubuntu Grub images
<Milkeh> presshere_, with Geedebi package intstaller
<duelboot> sebsebseb, haz_, I use both...yes redundant, but I care about internal traffic as well
<pureRadiance> sebsebseb: hate to be a pain...but whats the best place that you know of?
<vigo> marquinos: Will Dutch work?
<sebsebseb> pureRadiance: best place I know of?
<marquinos> vigo: how?
<Ape> Seveas: That worked, but it also removed my custom settings. I don't want to show up some entries on the list.
<mamaro> I am trying to get my tv tuner working, ubuntu wants it located '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' but there is nothing there, I am able to see my tuner using lsusb -v. what step am i missing?
<marquinos> vigo: I like download the Launchpad translations and check it all is fine ;)
<vigo> marquinos: Dutch to English
<guntbert> cosmodad: I remember something, try to get my thoughts together
<haz_> Well i need one with a simple logger, so i can monitor connections
<Ape> Seveas: Some application I never use, but that I want to keep installed
<cosmodad> guntbert: same here...
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i change the image of the loading bar which comes in the beginning to ubuntu from Kubuntu??
<marquinos> vigo: I don't undertand why I need Duch to English
<kristian1> how do i get flash via apt-get?
<vigo> marquinos: Just trying to assist...
<BlueEagle> !flash | kristian1
<ubottu> kristian1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Seveas> Ape, you can either put the folder back and move compiz-switch to its place or simply hide that app again :)
<keeees> hey guys!
<marquinos> vigo: ;)
<Flyover> hey is the peson ere i was talking to last time lol fogot the name
<Ape> Seveas: If I edit something, will this bug appear again?
<presshere_> Milkeh: maybe is best to choice virtualbox, thats what i use and it works fine ;)
<keeees> i'm using 8.10 server :)
<xaviur> i'm running 64-bit ubuntu but need to install a 32-bit app, whats the command to get the required libraries?
<Royall> There was an error in my Jaunty update! I rebooted, now there's about a million unseen windows on the panel
<TheNumber> Hi Minna San :)
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i change the image of the loading bar which comes in the beginning to ubuntu from Kubuntu??
<Seveas> Ape, I hope not
<Seveas> if it does, please file it
<cosmodad> guntbert: dumpe2fs ...
<sebsebseb> !app
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about app
<sebsebseb> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<keeees> anyone use IRCii, it's so sexy!
<BlueEagle> !bot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kristian1> BlueEagle : thanks.
<BlueEagle> kristian1: You're welcome.
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xaviur> i'm running 64-bit ubuntu but need to install a 32-bit app, whats the command to get the required libraries?
<keeees> hi blueeagle :D
<BlueEagle> sebsebseb: Yeah, that was the one I was looking for.
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i change the image of the loading bar which comes in the beginning to ubuntu from Kubuntu??
<vigo> DOS?
<duelboot> shadeslayer, wish I knew...happened to me once...didn't spend enough time to figure it out...it went away next time I did a fresh install though :)
<ajeqwer> omg omg help I have lost ext3 partition after trying to install win 98!!
<rvn> there's a  bug in the HAL of ubuntu that hasn't been addressed and has been lurking around since 2006, and now it is affecting me in 2009...
<guntbert> cosmodad: *that* delivers a lot...
<rvn> ubuntu does not detect printers that are attached to a usb parallel port
<rvn> i.e., centronix->usb cable
<xaviur> anyone know if there's a 64-bit version of sheepshaver in .deb flavor?!!
<rvn> it just detects the cable
<BlueEagle> shadeslayer: If you install kubuntu-desktop before ubuntu-desktop you may be stuck with the kubuntu splash. Not sure how to fix that, sorry.
<google33> hi keeees
<cwillu> shadeslayer, I know there's an easier/more direct way to do it, but removing kubuntu-splash and reinstalling ubuntu-splash  (trying to remember the actual package names, but that's the gist of it)
<cosmodad> guntbert: grep -i 'block size' yields 4K
<ajeqwer> anyone does know how to restore data from lost ext3 partition ???
<cwillu> !info uplash-theme-ubuntu | shadeslayer
<xaviur> is there anyone here good at compiling ?
<ubottu> Package uplash-theme-ubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<BlueEagle> ajeqwer: fsck and look in lost+found
<duelboot> ajeqwer, try a rescue or live disk...mount it, then move the info
<cwillu> ajeqwer, if you installed windows after, you probably just need to recover grub
<shadeslayer> nm
<skx> I am editing gnome menu with alacarte and it's a pain -- changes can take seconds to effect, I can't move more than one object and everytime I do focus is shifted to the folder where is was moved. Is there any better editor? Or is there a way to make alacarte behave more reasonable?
<cwillu> !grub | ajeqwer
<shadeslayer> i found how to change ir
<ubottu> ajeqwer: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zak28> somoen know how to remove network panel icon ?
<xaviur> is there an app that can convert rpg to .deb?
<xaviur> err rpm
<cosmodad> guntbert: ok so blocksize * 4096 / 1024^3 results in ~10 GB, the number given by df -h.
<cwillu> !info usplash-theme-ubuntu | shadeslayer
<ubottu> usplash-theme-ubuntu (source: usplash-theme-ubuntu): Usplash theme for Ubuntu. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19 (intrepid), package size 78 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<dotsign> hello every one]
<whabo> http://pastebin.com/m1b04f568 help me anyone????
<cwillu> xaviur, yes, although you don't really want to do that unless you have no choice at all
<dotsign> hello i need messenger for ubuntu
<haz_> Hey guys, having a bit a problem, ubuntu can't recognize my root password in the terminal, but whenever a window pops up he accepts the password... WTF?
<duelboot> dotsign, pidgin and others will get you there
<xaviur> cwillu: i need a 64-bit version of sheepshaver
<Zak28> u have to create it first
<sebsebseb> dotsign: Windows Live Messenger does not run  in Wine, well it might, but run really bad, however good alternatives to it
<guntbert> cosmodad: anyway: what I'm getting at is: it looks as if your file system is smaller than your partition, then you could try to resize the FS with sudo resize2fs /dev/sda6, to use the whole partition
<Zak28> create root password in users and groups
<duelboot> haz_, are you sure it's "root" password or yours...by default there is no root password, but it can be enabled later
<cosmodad> guntbert: how dangerous is that resize operation?
<duelboot> haz_, sudo -s in terminal and you can get root
<cwillu> cosmodad, no more dangerous than defragging
<Milkeh> presshere_, Package 'vmware-workstation_6.5.1-126131_i386.deb' was installed
<cwillu> xaviur, I'm only seeing macosx when I search for that
<haz_> oh... s2pid me :)
<presshere_> Milkeh: and it works?
<cosmodad> cwillu: so invoking it without parameters (to enlarge to partition file size according to the man-page) should *not* yield havoc?
<xaviur> cwillu: there's a 32-bit version in .deb format
<presshere_> Milkeh: can you find vmware in Applications?
<haz_> just got out of Windows...
<cwillu> cosmodad, you're on a livecd?
<haz_> :)
<cwillu> xaviur, link?
<ajeqwer> BlueEagle, duelboot, duelboot. I lost /dev/sda1 main ext3 partition with ubuntu and much data.... other partition intact. I tried to install win98, but win98 failed to install... after reboot I found that I lost OS partition... Now in live mode I run gparted and /dev/sda1 has been converted to fat16 but in gparted I can see percent of used space and free space on partition but when I mount there is nothing. I tried to fix partition from gparted using check 
<guntbert> cosmodad: it asks you to fsck first, you would fsck afterwards - I did it recently for I switched to LVM and so had to move things around a bit, this is not windows, I regard it as not dangerous
<cwillu> cosmodad, from a livecd, might be easier just to use gparted
<cosmodad> cwillu: right now, I'm in single-user mode (or however it's called) with the / partition umounted.
<xaviur> cwillu: i pm'd you the link
<duelboot> ajeqwer, no help here...sorry
<xaviur> cwillu: probably if i just had the 32-bit libraries i could just install it that way, but i don't remember the command for that
<Milkeh> presshere_, nothing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/122585/
<guntbert> cwillu: the problem of cosmodad seems to be that his FS is only half of the partition
<Royall_> Aug
<ajeqwer> duelboot, no problem thanx for trying to help
<Royall_> Whenever I boot Ubuntu Jaunty after intall
<Royall_> install
<Royall_> I get windows opening
<Royall_> constantly
<Royall_> like, 4per second
<Royall_> all in my panel, not visib;e
<cwillu> cosmodad, if you have a livecd around, you can just boot off that, and resize the partition graphically -> system | administration | gnome partition editor
<Myrtti> !jaunty | Royall_
<ubottu> Royall_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> Royall_: Jaunty is a bug release not been released yet
<dotsign> i need to run any messenger anyone have idea for that ??????
<sebsebseb> dotsign: AMSN and Kmess are good for MSN
<presshere_> Milkeh: there is a problem in installatio, there is no full data for vmware...no /bin files
<duelboot> dotsign, pidgin as well
<cosmodad> cwillu: unfortunately, I don't, and my CD burner just broke last week. I guess I can't do this from an unmounted / FS...
<mikewu> dotsign: try pidgin
<fearful> dotsign, Pidgin also
<cosmodad> cwillu: (in recovery mode)
<sebsebseb> dotsign: Pidgin is good for MSN as well, if you don't mind not having  certain features such as web cam and winks  and customied emotions
<cwillu> cosmodad, you probably can, I just hate to see people mucking with terminals when they clearly don't want to be :)
<xaviur> cwillu: you get the link?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> presshere_: I found the problem, for some reason udev was changing eth0 to eth1 add the auto eth1 to /etc/network/interfaces fixed it
<cwillu> xaviur, https://launchpad.net/~mdeslaur/+archive/ppa might Just Work
<guntbert> cosmodad: may I leave you with cwillu ? I'm a bit past bedtime already :)
<dotsign> what is pidgin
<fearful> sebsebseb, customized emotions do work.
<cosmodad> guntbert: no prob, thanks a lot for helping.
<sebsebseb> fearful: reciving them, but not sending
<dotsign> im new user for ubuntu
<anabolix> anyone... a good terminal based email client?
<Milkeh> presshere_, oh, could is possibly be when I converted?
<guntbert> cosmodad: good luck
<cwillu> guntbert, ugh, I'm like 30 seconds away from my walk :(
<presshere_> Quontrex_Ashimi: well done ;)
<fearful> sebsebseb, sure they do, right click save them and it works fine I use them all the time.
<^MadDog^> ubuntu < debian || 6.10 > 3.1
<duelboot> dotsign, I like kopete
<cosmodad> cwillu: I'll be fine with the terminal. Just wondering where Ubuntu is going to read the resize2fs binary from without a mounted FS.
<mikewu> anabolix:  try mutt or pine
<presshere_> Milkeh: maybe
<shadeslayer> how do i install a .so file??
<xaviur> cwillu: do i have to compile that?
<Milkeh> presshere_, I'll try converting again
<fearful> dotsign, Pidgin is a messenger which you can connect different client such as MSN, AIM, icq and many others.
<Milkeh> could it possibly be some kind of scripts?
<guntbert> cosmodad: thats why we suggested a live CD
<duelboot> shadeslayer, .so is a softlink or symbolic link...depending on who you ask...you don't install it
<Milkeh> presshere_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/122585/
<presshere_> !iso | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shadeslayer> its a splash image im trying to install as a replacement
<cosmodad> guntbert: I'd have a better feeling with that.
<cwillu> cosmodad, although this is possible, there is potential for screwups that would lose data
<shadeslayer> presshere_: lol,SO not ISO
<cwillu> cosmodad, namely, you have to resize the partition table first, and then resize the actual contents into the resulting space
<shadeslayer> duelboot: its a splash image,like ubuntu loading bar
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm having trouble figuring out remote desktop viewing. I'm reading comments on pages about it, but they never explain whether the port forwarding is supposed to be on the client or server machine.
<cwillu> cosmodad, doing things in the wrong order, or with numbers that don't match up on each phase, can leave you in a bad state
<presshere_> shadeslayer: sry ;)
<cwillu> cosmodad, you're running intrepid?
<cosmodad> cwillu: the affected machine is still running Gutsy.
<presshere_> Milkeh: it`s the same paste?
<duelboot> shadeslayer, haven't messed with that, but presume you need to put the .so in a specific location that it's looking for the file (the .so will reference the "real"/hard file used)
<cwillu> cosmodad, do you have an intrepid machine handy?
<Milkeh> presshere_, huh?
<hotbabvy1> hey
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/
<shadeslayer> duelboot: actually i have put it in a specific place
<hotbabvy1> i wrote the above code
<FloodBot3> hotbabvy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> xaviur, it's a ppa
<cosmodad> cwillu: just hardy.
<cwillu> !ppa | xaviur
<ubottu> xaviur: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<hotbabvy1> i followed step 1 to 5 in the following link
<hotbabvy1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<shadeslayer> duelboot: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<cosmodad> cwillu: what do you recommend Intrepid for?
<hotbabvy1> somehow that code doesnt' compile
<hotbabvy1> help
<xaviur> cwillu: i have no idea how to compile this heeh
<duelboot> shadeslayer, give me time to read it...hold one
<xaviur> cwillu: was hoping for a .deb file
<cwillu> cosmodad, was just wondering, as intrepid has a really easy way to make a bootable usb live-thumbdrive, which you could then use to resize it with gparted in a sane way :)
<foreiner> ammmm
<cwillu> !ppa | xaviur
<foreiner> i am new at ubunto
<cwillu> xaviur, read that link
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/  << i want this to compile
<foreiner> actually in linux system
<foreiner> what advise
<foreiner> for me
<foreiner> :)
<badfish69> does ubuntu have any tools to turn a jpg image into a video lasting x seconds?
<cwillu> xaviur:  https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<shadeslayer> duelboot: sure np
<duelboot> shadeslayer, did you copy the command in total?  It should have prompted a question...if you did, then I'm out of suggestions
<BattleStarJesus> I am having trouble using the program Synfig Studio.  When I try to start it I fails.  I ran it in a termainal.  I posted the out put here http://paste.ubuntu.com/122563/ Do any of you have suggestions how I can resolve this problem?
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/  << i want this to compile
<hotbabvy1> help
<cosmodad> cwillu: Too bad I haven't updated either of my two machines to Intrepid. I guess I'll just wait for the next CD recording opportunity to burn a live CD.
<shadeslayer> duelboot: yes
<dino__> hola
<dino__> alguien habla español
<Pici> !es | dino__
<ubottu> dino__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shadeslayer> duelboot: but the specific so im trying to install was not shown
<foreiner> does ubuntu has rm convert to mp3
<BattleStarJesus> Hello to you all.
<foreiner> hello
<cwillu> cosmodad, if I were desperate myself, one in theory do alot of this from an initrd image (basically, the filesystem that gets mounted before the actual drive gets mounted;  it operates from memory once read, so you can mess around with the drive;  the problem being that if you screw up, the initrd image probably won't be readable the next boot :p)
<duelboot> shadeslayer, type "sudo update-alternatives –config usplash-artwork" and see what happens
<cwillu> cosmodad, you can do it from the older versions, I just don't have the instructions handy
<cosmodad> cwillu: do the USB thingie you mean?
<cosmodad> cwillu: (from the older versions)
<cwillu> cosmodad, yes
<duelboot> shadeslayer, actually do this:   apt-get install - -reinstall usplash
<cosmodad> cwillu: I'll try to look that up.
<cosmodad> cwillu: let me ask you this: Why would I need to relarge the partition table, and how'd I do that? Is that operation automatically included with the resize2fs command, or is it external?
<cwillu> cosmodad, I'd be really cautious about mucking around with the root partition without having some way of booting into it if things go bad
<BattleStarJesus> Hello I have a gtk error it goes like this Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<cwillu> cosmodad, resize2fs is an example of a typical unix approach:  it's a simple tool to do exactly one thing, and do it well
<BattleStarJesus> How do I fix it?
<shadeslayer> moment
<cwillu> cosmodad, that way, it can be used on all sorts of usecases, without having any assumptions that it's working on an actual physical device
<ukd1> hi guys, I'm using ubuntu hardy with the nvidia drivers (both the stock and lastest from nvidia.com) and I get strange "pink / purple" artifacts on the screen...any ideas?
<cwillu> cosmodad, i.e., running a filesystem on a bare unpartitioned drive, or vm's, or so forth
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/  << i want this to compile
<cwillu> cosmodad, fdisk et al is the other half, of actually editing just the partition tables without affecting anything else about what's on the partitions
<hotbabvy1> can't compile it
<hotbabvy1> help
<shadeslayer> duelboot: done,found this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574314
<cwillu> cosmodad, gnome-partition-editor is the user friendly happy face that makes the whole thing just work :p
<shadeslayer> duelboot: what next XD
<cosmodad> cwillu: one more reason to go for the Live CD I suppose.
<cwillu> cosmodad, or the usb, but ya
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/  << i want this to compile
<hotbabvy1> can't compile it
<duelboot> shadeslayer, I give up :(
<hotbabvy1> help
<ukd1> has anyone had any experience of strange pink artifacts on screen when using the nvidia drivers?
<cwillu> cosmodad, if you're comfortable with hardware, you could just pop the drive out of the one machine and stick it into the other one, resize it with gparted (gnome-partition-editor), and then put it back
<shadeslayer> :(
<cwillu> cosmodad, hardy, gutsy, etc are compatible as far as that process would be concerned
<andre> hello guys
<cosmodad> cwillu: urks, this laptop doesn't give its hardware out easily.
<Jufis> any facebook applications for ubuntu?
<deamoon> hi
<cwillu> cosmodad, ah, laptop, eh?
<cosmodad> cwillu: yeah.
<cwillu> hotbabvy1, this isn't really a good channel for driver development
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574314 this guy explains my problem,any help??
<cwillu> cosmodad, I haven't looked at these links very closely yet, but they may be useful:
<cwillu> cosmodad, http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/   or   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<ukd1> is anyone using the nvidia drivers?
<cwillu> cosmodad, the first one actually, it should work on hardy or on gutsy
<presshere_> ukd1: yes
<ukd1> presshere_: any ideas how to fix issues with them?
<presshere_> ukd1: whats the problem?
<M1DLG> How do I look at my hardware and instal drivers for un-installed devices? I haven't had any prompts to install certain devices, yet they remain un-installed.
<ukd1> presshere_: pink artifacts on the screen when using the driver
<psyk> Hy guis, i have a problem with sound in TS2.. I already tried aoss, where i didnt have any sound. Now i tried the windows bins with wine, i can listen...but instead of my mic i send out just noise.. someone have a solution or any idea whats wrong?
<koen_> not really
<koen_> what sound card? :)
<cwillu> cosmodad, I'm gone now though, good luck :)
<presshere_> ukd1: hm...sorry, i cant help
<ukd1> presshere_: heh ty :)
<psyk> its on-board
<cosmodad> cwillu: thanks a lot for helping and the links
<koen_> hmm
<koen_> and it doesnt work out of the box?
<ukd1> anyone else got any ideas about the nvidia stuff?
<koen_> you checked hardware?
<mikewu> ukd1: do you know the card name?
<ukd1> mikewu: 6800gt
<deamoon> guys help me to get latest ati drivers installed im nob on linux
<psyk> everything works well, i can hear mp3's etc... also the mic is working fine
<ukd1> mikewu: I've tried both the stock ubuntu (8.04), the legacy from hardy and the latest from nvidia.com - all give pink artifacts, most annoying.
<BattleStarJesus> I am having trouble with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/122563/ any suggestions?
<psyk> but i gues its a problem of alsa/wine?
<SneekyPockets> tu] {{{  (((  ((KLERPOW!))  )))  }}}{{{  (((  ((KLERPOW!))  )))  }}}
<M1DLG> How do I look at my hardware and instal drivers for un-installed devices? I haven't had any prompts to install certain devices, yet they remain un-installed.
<Jufis> How to remap mouse buttons? I have this logitech VX Nano that doesn't have the wheel button and I'd like to remap one of the other buttons to work as 3rd mouse button.
<shadeslayer> anybody here know how to use uspalsh??
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/  << i want this to compile
<hotbabvy1> can't compile it
<hotbabvy1> help
<nEtZaRiM> Anyhere run 64Studio?
<nEtZaRiM> ArtistX vs 64Studio any info
<nEtZaRiM> ?
<ZulKarnejn> how to install delux camera ?
<mikewu> ukd1: hotbabvy1: does it give you an error?
<BobSapp> how do i find out the version of ubuntu my webserver is running?
<_VIM_> nEtZaRiM: polling is a no no here
<BobSapp> its xen based virtual hosting
<psyk> i even dont have sliders for mic in the recording tab of my mixer, only in the playback...is it normal? o.O
<im> i have cdrw and dvdrom combo and cant read dvd... anyone help??
<ukd1> mikewu: no error
<mikewu> ukd1: did you update to the latest drivers?
<ukd1> mikewu: yes
<nEtZaRiM> Okay appreciate that VIM diddn't see any rules
<nEtZaRiM> ?
<ukd1> mikewu: 180.something
<mikewu> ukd1: and when do you start getting the artifacts? bios? or later?
<ukd1> mikewu: gdm start up
<erUSUL> BobSapp: nmap it
<nEtZaRiM> Plust to be real it wasn't a poll just a question advantages of one vs the other
<im> i have cdrw and dvdrom combo and cant read dvd... anyone help??
<BobSapp> cheerz erUSUL
<ukd1> mikewu: basicly when x starts
<BobSapp> i just had a look at the sources.list file
<_VIM_> !best | nEtZaRiM
<ubottu> nEtZaRiM: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BobSapp> seems to be pointing at intrepid
<hatter243> nEtZaRiM, you might find more help in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<mikewu> ukd1: some sites are saying that pink artifacts appear when the card gets to hot
<im> i have cdrw and dvdrom combo and cant read dvd... anyone help??
<mikewu> ukd1: you could try downclocking your card i guess
<nEtZaRiM> Appreciate that hatter
<ukd1> mikewu: oh - is that easy?
<SneekyPockets> NO
<ZulKarnejn> how to install delux camera
<mikewu> ukd1: sorry i have never tried idk
<ukd1> mikewu: :D thanks for the info though
<spaceBARbarian> has anyone tried hooking up samba through hamachi before ?
<im> i have cdrw and dvdrom combo and cant read dvd... anyone help??
<juljul> bonjour !
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_VIM_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<david_> Hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<fearful> hello
<ZulKarnejn> how to install delux camera
<david_> I'm curious how I might enable emerald window manager in ubumtu.  I type --replace emerald into the terminal, but when I close the terminal it goes away and there aren't any more window decorations
<jonaskoelker> is maint-guide as packaged by ubuntu relevant to ubuntu maintainers?
<ax> is it a really bad idea to sleep my computer while i'm upgrading from 8.04 -> 8.10?
<ax> i want to change locations
<ActionParsnip> im:  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<fearful> ax, yes
<fearful> ax, well it will pause itself
<^MadDog^> its bad idea to upgrade to 8.10
<dewmon689> any ltsp experts here?  or AD intergration with ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> ^MadDog^: works awesome here
<ax> bummer.. .. if it weren't doing so much disc writing/reading i'd just put my computer in my bag and bike home..
<fearful> ^MadDog^, no complains here either
<^MadDog^> ActionParsnip: here it works slower
<Jufis> How to remap mouse buttons? I have this logitech VX Nano that doesn't have the wheel button and I'd like to remap one of the other buttons to work as 3rd mouse button.
<ZulKarnejn> anybody to help me howto install delux camera on ubuntu ??
<ActionParsnip> ^MadDog^: i guess it varys, you can only call it as you see it i guess
<erUSUL> !webcam | ZulKarnejn
<ubottu> ZulKarnejn: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dmulholland> hey, I want to link a directory within /var/www to somewhere else, what's the easiest way to do it/
<david_> how do I get the emerald window decorator to stay on when the terminal isn't open?
<ActionParsnip> ZulKarnejn: is it a webcam?
<im> ActionParsnip, i cant install libdvdcss2 :S it needs other installion
<dmulholland> I tried ln but that didnt work as I would have hoped
<ZulKarnejn> yes a webcam is
<rhsanborn> Can anyone recommend a good, gui partition manager? I need to change the filesystem type of an external disk
<sebsebseb> rhsanborn: Gparted
<ActionParsnip> david_: make a script to run the command you run, the add it to your !startup
<sebsebseb> rhsanborn: or QTparted
<rhsanborn> sebsebseb: ty
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | ZulKarnejn
<ubottu> ZulKarnejn: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<david_> ActionParship: A script?
<david_> you mean a txt file with the command in it?
<dmulholland> !bash | david_
<ubottu> david_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<burkmat> Has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu on an HP 2133?
<ActionParsnip> david_: yeah pretty much, make sure it has #!/bin/bash as the first line, and chmod +x it as well
<dmulholland> david_: have a google at bash scripting, very useful to get hold of the basics
<david_> okay thanks guys
<strange> hey guys im having sound problems in flash videos, the sound is fubar when i play it
<strange> it works normal in other apllications just not in flash
<M1DLG> How do I change a newly formated drives permitions??
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: theres a release for it: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133
<burkmat> ActionParsnip, Yeah, been there for the past 4 hours... :P Can't install without fixing graphics - And I can't seem to get them alive.
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: minbuntu is what you should grab
<burkmat> ActionParsnip, Will check into that - Tyvm.
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: yep it has issues
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: looks like it uses the i810 driver
<nutzer> hi
<psyk> have nobody an idea how to get mic working is TS2 with wine?
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: in that guide it says sudo gedit, this is wrong, use gksudo gedit instead
<burkmat> ActionParsnip, That's not my problem - I'm experienced enough to do all that editing through bash... It's just the xorg.conf not working, and apparently my model isn't even listed on that site.
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: try lower settings and slowly increase
<PigeonHD`> Hi, anyone know how to print more than one slide per page with openoffice impress (powerpoint)?
<ActionParsnip> burkmat: http://www.morethan.org/mini-note/xorg-mini.html
<im> ActionParsnip, i cant install libdvdcss2, it is not in source...
<burkmat> ActionParsnip, Just gonna try Minbuntu - Or go for another distro that hopefully has more luck. Or just grab a fork and scrape the Vista off the HDD. :P
<DIFH-iceroot> !libdvdcss2 | im
<ubottu> im: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> im: enable restricted and 3rd party repos
<im> k
<ActionParsnip> vista on it, yikes
<PotterT|VF> whats the name of the default vnc viewer in intrepid?
<dewmon689> anyone here use ubuntu for a high school soloution?
<sebsebseb> PotterT|VF: remote desktop viewer, and that's not secure
<PotterT|VF> sebsebseb: no
<PotterT|VF> sebsebseb: the vnc viewer
<ActionParsnip> PotterT|VF: there isnt a default
<MDW-Skool>  irc.gigalogik.com 6667
<ActionParsnip> PotterT|VF: apt-cache search vnc
<PotterT|VF> ActionParsnip: there is one installed, vin something
<PotterT|VF> not vino anymore
<mxrush76> hi to all
<PotterT|VF> vinager?
<CyberSurfer> hmm
<im> hello
<dewmon689> anyone know how to get pam mount to work in 8.10?
<CyberSurfer> I'm having a problem with apt-get and synaptic package manager
<PotterT|VF> !file vinagre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file vinagre
<PotterT|VF> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 971 kB, installed size 4580 kB
<mxrush76> i hope that someone can help me with a problem that i have with the wireless and ubuntu 8.10
<PotterT|VF> thanks ubottu
<PotterT|VF> :-P
<CyberSurfer> when I use sudo apt-get install something I get this
<CyberSurfer> Reading package lists... Done
<CyberSurfer> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<ActionParsnip> PotterT|VF: vinagre - VNC client for the GNOME Desktop
<CyberSurfer> and it just stops
<FloodBot3> CyberSurfer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> PotterT|VF: its not default though
<PotterT|VF> yes ActionParsnip, thats what i asked for
<PotterT|VF> ActionParsnip: its installed from the livecd, thats default enough for me
<ActionParsnip> PotterT|VF: any vnc client is optionally installed
<PotterT|VF> you sure?
<CyberSurfer> and when I try to synaptic package manager it just flashes and stop
<ActionParsnip> PotterT|VF: why not try one that suits your needs rather being "the default"
<PotterT|VF> eh, doesn't matter, my question is answered
<PotterT|VF> ActionParsnip: i'm not trying one, i wanted to remember the name of the program that i know works, i'm at work which runs fedora, and wanted to install it
<PotterT|VF> thanks
<yannick_> Hi everybody
<yannick_> I'm a new user of Ubuntu
<im> welcome
<sebsebseb> yannick_: hi
<sebsebseb> yannick_: what you want help with?
<mxrush76> someone had problem with thinkpad wireless?
<yannick_> And I think It's awesome
<CyberSurfer> can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> yannick_: sweet
<ActionParsnip> !ask | CyberSurfer
<ubottu> CyberSurfer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CyberSurfer> kay
<yannick_> I search ethereal but i haven't been found
<IcemanV9> mxrush76: no i don't ;-)
<beautifulsnow> Hi all..... I'm following this guide: http://daemon.prozone.org/~david/projects/lmpcm_usb/  and got everything until it says the hexdump thing. (halfway down the page). Nothing happens when I push the buttons.  :/ But if I unplug then plug in my mouse, dmeg says the driver recognized the mouse. :/ Why isn't the mouse workiiiinggg !   :P
<CyberSurfer> I'm having a problem with apt-get and synaptic package manager, when I use sudo apt-get install something I get this "Reading package lists... Done - Segmentation faulty tree... 0%" and it just stops and when I try to synaptic package manager it just flashes and stop
<yannick_> By the way, Anybody speak french ?
<mxrush76> i had an old r51 thinkpad celeron M, with intel  wireless card everthing is working but it can't conect to any wireless network even not protected
<beautifulsnow> Yes but for ubuntu support,  you should go to #ubuntu-fr
<yannick_> ok thanks
<bejcek69> cauky
<beautifulsnow> :-)
<ActionParsnip> CyberSurfer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<dewmon689> anyone having issues using pam mount in 8.10?
<CyberSurfer> ActionParsnip, same problem
<Javier88> hello, i'm having a really slow internet, my torrents are really slow and youtube wo'nt play inmediately, i know it's not a network issue since my laptop with xo works just fine.. i'm using intrepid ibex.. any ideas?
<CyberSurfer> sudo apt-get update works, but sudo apt-get -f install doesn't
<IcemanV9> mxrush76: weak signal? what version of ubuntu?
<beautifulsnow> CyberSurfer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19563
<bejcek69> potrebuji radu!!!
<mxrush76> 8.10 no i have very strong signal
<lu6cifer> is there anyway to open your home folder from terminal?
<yannick_> i search ethereal or an equivalent ... anybody have an idea ?
<beautifulsnow> lu6cifer,  yes. On the file browser?    just type nautilus
<lu6cifer> thanks
<Shaun> roadrock: hello agai
<erUSUL> !info wireshark | yannick_
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 608 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<CyberSurfer> oh
<tashammer> Advice needed please. i installed Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Desktop and now i have just installed Ubuntu 8.10. My problem was that when i first installed Ubuntu it read Ubuntu-IT which i read as Information Technology. Blush. Is it possible to remove the Italian part as i am neither Italian nor do i read Italian?
<bejcek69> CZ?
<CyberSurfer> it worked, beautifulsnow, thanks
<yannick_> it's an equivalent of ethereal ?
<Javier88> hello, i'm having a really slow internet, my torrents are really slow and youtube wo'nt play inmediately, i know it's not a network issue since my laptop with xp works just fine.. i'm using intrepid ibex.. any ideas?
<Shaun> roadrock: there was a bug in the new udev (i use jaunty, prob should have mentioned that) causing it to repeatedly update lvm as if it had changed
<erUSUL> tashammer: remove the italian language packs and install the ones for your caountry
<erUSUL> !repeat | Javier88
<ubottu> Javier88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> CyberSurfer: are u using raid?
<beautifulsnow> Javier88, is it a fresh install of intrepid?
<tashammer> thanks erUSUL
<IcemanV9> mxrush76: are you using the network manager? if so then right-click on the icon, select connection information. make sure it's using the right wireless card (eth1)
<CyberSurfer> ActionParnisp, my problem was solved already, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19563
<CyberSurfer> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> CyberSurfer: np man
<gianluca> hello world
<freesaif> Hi ^^
<gianluca> is there anyone of you that has an iPhone?
<mxrush76> Iceman V9, yes i has use the network manager...
<roadrock> Shaun: good detective work
<Shaun> hehe
<yannick_> erUSUL ->> thanks  for Wireshark
<ActionParsnip> !iod | gianluca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iod
<Javier88> beautifulsnow, it's a fresh install, i'm using wlan that seems slower than the wired lan even thouh the signal is in 95%
<erUSUL> yannick_: no problem
<Shaun> should have checked the processor load, udev was stealing 90%~
<gianluca> is it possible to transfer files with USB in ubuntu
<yannick_> Bye
<beautifulsnow> Javier88, have you done all the updates? (Ive had the same problem youre having right now)
<erUSUL> Javier88: maybe it is connected at 1Mbit
<Shaun> and there was constant disk access as it repeatedly added my lvm array over and over and over
<ActionParsnip> !ipod  ganluca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod  ganluca
<mxrush76> i had tested all the network that have avaiable... and none works
<erUSUL> Javier88: try this « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M »
<beautifulsnow> Javier88,  do you know what wifi card you've got? There's a few bugs about very slow internet with intrepid
<Javier88> beautifulsnow, erUSUL: it's completely updated.. i tried this lastnight http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872346&highlight=mtu+internet.. but thie files i had to modify didn't had the content the forum says even though i canged the MTu through GUI to 1492 bites
<Javier88> bytes
<gianluca> one question. I have ubuntu since december 2007. Recently my brother bought a laptop with Vista and it is quite fast
<gianluca> According to you is Ubuntu faster than Vista?
<beautifulsnow> Does it have 8 MB of RAM ?
<roadrock> Shaun: wow, good job.
<HeXiLeD> linux is
<ActionParsnip> gianluca: that because windows has killer driver support
<HeXiLeD> faster than windows
<mxrush76> ubuntu is faster than vista!!!!
<Javier88> gianluca, what spects do you have in both computers?
<Mike__> Ubuntu on my laptop runs slower than Windows XP
<sebsebseb> gianluca: Ubuntu works much better than Vista,  when it comes to the technical aspects of an OS
<Mike__> but I still use Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> HeXiLeD: depends on config asnd version of windows
<Shaun> roadrock: i didnt really have to do anything, the bug was fixed sometime today and an update cured it :)
<dewmon689> looking for people who use ubuntu for school soloutions
<Shaun> any linux is faster than vista...
<sebsebseb> gianluca: also there are other distros that work better than Ubuntu
<roadrock> Shaun: linux rules, way to go
<HeXiLeD> i forget that this is ubuntu. it's all binaries ...
<beautifulsnow> dewmon689, might want to try #edubuntu
<gianluca> I installed in the past gentoo but didn't find it faster than other distros
<Shaun> heh, ive been using linux fulltime for over 3 years, but theres always something new to learn...
<HeXiLeD> compilie from source mike with specific settings
<M1DLG> i've installed ubuntu on my main pc and it's much much faster than any other OS I've tried - straight out of the box, and now I only have 1gb spare on hdd it's still running fast and all my ususal apps are installed.
<Shaun> to be honest i should have checked the running processes ages ago, but i didnt give it much thought, ah well
<gianluca> But I agree that Vista is awful.
<____Mike____> what's the target architecture of ubuntu anyway? pentium 3?
<HeXiLeD> ActionParsnip depends only how linux is compiled :)
<beautifulsnow> lol
<gianluca> I guess that if my brother would install ubuntu, it would run as a rocket
<superkiwi> When I use openbox on Ubuntu I don't understand how I alter the content of the right-click menu. How does Ubuntu create the content of the menu?
<mxrush76> Vista is not that bad but for everyday job ubuntu make it faster and beauty
<gianluca> I have intel core 2 duo T7700
<gianluca> on hp Pavilion dv2690el
<gianluca> I have to say that this laptop is shit
 * burkmat surrenders for today... Vista may have won the battle, but Linux shall win the war!
<gianluca> very short battery life
<gianluca> heating too much
<beautifulsnow> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HeXiLeD> gianluca install powertop and see what  you can change
<gianluca> and I tried to optimize the power consumption with powertop
<gianluca> Vista is awful because it destroys competition:
<mikewu> superkiwi: see this site http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/#Menus
<sebsebseb> gianluca: yep it sucks that Windows has most market share
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> gianluca: and as a result certain aspects of computing can't progress properly
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: indeed all of that is off topic
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<gianluca> sebsebseb: yes but Microsoft will lose slowly the market
<beautifulsnow> sebsebseb,  who cares? Good for microsoft. My laptop and my desktop are completely in heaven using linux *shrug*
<srx2002> anyone here successfully get HD video to play with Ubuntu?
<gianluca> because Mac and Ubuntu are gettin stornger
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> gianluca Please stop the offtopic.. take it to PM please
<srx2002> specifically .m2ts files ( x264 )
<dicksmack> what up bitches?
<____Mike____> srx2002: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/28328
<sebsebseb> guys you can continue here #ubuntu-offtopic
<dicksmack> where is the shiznit at?
<dicksmack> fuck that lick my balls u cocksucker
<gianluca> do you know if songbird is available for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> yes it is
<sebsebseb> avilable
<gianluca> do I have to enable some repositories
<GeorgeAScott> hey i followed a howto for getting my aiptek tablet to work with intrepid and hal (since xorg.conf is all commented out now) and now i can't even move the cursor with the tablet.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet anybody get this fixed?  (hal and xorg did not crash on restart either)
<superkiwi> mikewu: Thanks, it works like a charm :]
<Guest2067> hi
<hexler> I want to mount my ntfs partition with the file rights rw-rw----. But if I use umask=117 I can't access folders on the device...  can you tell me please the correct options for fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> hexler I always mess that up.. so that would be permissions of 660?  Can you set permissions on the mount point?
<yme> Hi, how can I see the OS swap area on Ubuntu?
<Cool_Nick> I'm getting an error about missing a make file during a kernel compile.  I used the instructions from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > Cool_Nick
<ubottu> Cool_Nick, please see my private message
<slew> hi. i recently upgraded to intrepid and i need to know which package to install to get the nvidia to work again.
<beautifulsnow> I dont think the  bots working ^^
<Cool_Nick> ubottu..thats the same webpage I listed...Step number 3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woody86> what's the command to see what wireless adapter is installed?
<finsprings> How can I get Intrepid to set environment variables for GUI apps when I sign in? I have tried .xinitrc, .xprofile etc to no avail
<gogutech> my sistem go craizy , first one was the window border ( it was missing ) , y kan'not play any files ( audio video,sistem crash) and many more
<gogutech> any ideea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool_Nick The operative part is.. /join #Kernel..  This is ubuntu support thanks
<Plugh> Cool_Nick: IIRC, it is xserver-xorg-drivers-nvidia and there is also a kernel module
<unop> woody86, iwconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool_Nick Please tell us what exactly you are trying to do
<Plugh> Cool_Nick: nvidia-kernel-common is the other package
<hexler> Jack_Sparrow: Yes 660 for files and 770 for folders so I thought. (in my book I can read that umask substract umask from 666 for files and from 777 for folders)... but permissions for folders and files are the same
<woody86> unop, what about the comand that actually shows the type of adapter? Like the name of it?
<hexler> Jack_Sparrow:  chmod the mountpoint doesn't effect the files / folder in it...
<Jack_Sparrow> hexler try setting permissions on the mount.
<unop> woody86, lspci, lshw -C network, lshal, etc
<woody86> unop, tyvm!
<Jack_Sparrow> hexler Permissions on a windows drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> hexler Sorry, I am a bit out of it atm
<hexler> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<im> i cant play movie dvd anybody help ?? dvdrom cant read...
<fr500> hey
<Guest12300> how do I connect to a server with ssl on IRSSI?
<thony> how do I connect to a server with ssl on IRSSI?
<thony> plz help me
<Plugh> which package provides something called nash-hotplug?
<thony> how do I connect to a server with ssl on IRSSI?
<w3wsrmn> thony: with the -ssl switch
<thony> plz help me
<thony> i will try
<thony> thankz
<thony> and another thing
<thony> does IRSSI supports multples servers on?
<baz> Ubuntu is primary desktop on all 5 of my pc's. As awesome as sudo is, it seems to be a little flawed, let me tell you why. One reason is that it led me to change my password to a simpler, less secure one that is easier to type because i have to type it so many times a day. Another consequence of having to type it many times a day is that it gives a lot of opportunity for your neighbours to see what you are typing - think of a cubical office
<baz> . Am I off?
<unop> Plugh, there is no package in the ubuntu repositories that provides that -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=intrepid&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=nash-hotplug
<w3wsrmn> thony: up, all on window 1. use CTRL+X to switch between them
<millertime_018> hey, i'm having trouble getting my bluetooth dongle to work in ubuntu
<hexler> Jack_Sparrow: my problem is that all files on my mountet windows partition are marked as runable... but if I change the umask it effects folder and files in the same way (and folders cannot be accessed anymore)
<thony> ok thankz
<thony> bye.
<finsprings> anyone know how the login profile stuff works?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, is there any way I can find out my evolution mail account passwords. I need to migrate a machine and can't find or change the account data. thanks.
<Plugh> unop, thanks. Its odd. The top program shows it as running on my machine but I am having trouble figuring out where it originates.
<brandonp> hey guys, quick question. is there a way to resize the default window size for applications, because a lot of windows that I open are too big, meaning they go below the lower taskbar
<slew> hi. i recently upgraded to intrepid and i need to know which package to install to get the nvidia to work again.
<millertime_018> does anyone know how to get bluetooth working in ubuntu?
<unop> Plugh,  try locating the file.   locate "*nash-hotplug"
<Plugh> unop, Already tried locate and a find command.
<Plugh> ah... just had another idea...
<unop> Plugh, you can set a ps option to list the full path, iirc
<brandonp> hey guys, quick question. is there a way to resize the default window size for applications, because a lot of windows that I open are too big, meaning they go below the lower taskbar
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonp Are you working at a very low res
<brandonp> max res that my netbook alows
<brandonp> allows
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonp Is this the netbook remix
<Plugh> unop, that lists /bin/nash
<brandonp> no jack_sparrow, its intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonp I assume at least 1024 x 768
<redrebel> i have java source files in multiple folders, how can I use 'wc' to count the total number of lines?
<SlimeyPete> wc -l */*
<brandonp> no, its 1024x600 actually
<Jack_Sparrow> redrebel /join #Java for more info
<unop> Plugh, hmm.   even that doesn't appear to be in any standard package.  maybe it's from something you installed manually..  what does this give you?   dpkg -S /bin/nash
<SlimeyPete> or.. is it "cat */* | wc -l"
<lbo_ken> hi all  i would like to know if there is any  opensource   for facturations   that work on linux
<SlimeyPete> I forget
<unop> redrebel,   find . -type f -iname "*.java" -exec wc -l {} +
<Jufis> how do I restart x? I made .xmodmap file to remap my mouse buttons and I want it to load. Shouldn't I restart x then?
<redrebel> SlimeyPete: thanx, that shold work
<lbo_ken> other than open office
<redrebel> unop: thanx
<mikewu> Jufis: just run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<brandonp> jack_sparrow, this happened when I activated special effects for windows. such as making them shake when I drag them etc
<Jufis> mikewu, thank you
<M1DLG> I have partition a drive and it refuses give me permition to mount or umount it
<M1DLG> anyone know whAT I can do to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonp what is your current screen rews
<Jack_Sparrow> res
<spass> M1DLG: sudo ?
<brandonban6> brandonp, the "effects" you speak of, is that generic or did you install compiz?
<M1DLG> yes but I want tochange the owner tome
<brandonp> brandonban6 they are generic
<M1DLG> I can't write to it
<im> i cant play movie dvd anybody help ?? dvdrom cant read...
<brandonp> jack_sparrow its 1024x600 16:9
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<im> it doesnt work
<im> dvd cant read
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonp you can try askin in #compiz since that is when the problem started
<beautifulsnow> im,  sudo apt-get install libdvdccs2
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > im
<ubottu> im, please see my private message
<brandonp> jack_sparrow Its not compiz , the effects are stock on intrepid under appearance tabs
<crdlb> brandonp: which is compiz
<thesaint4444> if anyone needs to see their own passwords just start seahorse! - very easy.
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonp You just said it started after you enabled them
<brandonp> ohhhh sorry, didn't know it was compiz
<hmw> brandonp - you can move windows by holding ALT and clicking somwhere in the window
<im> beautifulsnow, cant find package
<brandonp> hmw , compiz disables window resizing i think
<brandonp> at least on mine it did
<Jack_Sparrow> im Please read the link from ubottu earlier
<whatishal> hello, gdm ist not starting at ubuntu-studio 8.10
<whatishal> X istsef is working
<hmw> brandonp - do you still see the title and border (close buttons, etc)=
<brandonp> hmw yea the top is perfect, the windows are oversized at the bottom they run below the bottom taskbar
<rvn> how do i install the 32bit freetype libraries on 64bit ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> whatishal since they use a diff kernel perhaps you can start by asking in              /join #ubuntu-studio
<whatishal> the last process I see with ps aux  is /usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter , but nothing on the screen exept the mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<lbo_ken> hi all  i would like to know if there is any  opensource  programs for facturations    that work on linux  other than open office  spreadsheet
<hmw> brandonban6 with only 600 pixels y-size this isnt very unexpected. some windows are too big for such a resolution. nautilus (the file browser) should be sizeable below that, though. can you resize nautilus?
<Jack_Sparrow> lbo_ken There are other spreadsheet programs,  check them out
<brandonp> yes hmw i can resize nautilus
<radsy> lbo_ken, gnumeric is quite good
<Jack_Sparrow> radsy agreed
<brandonp> hmw for example i cant resize the window that comes out here on x=chat.. when i click on edit, preferences
<hmw> brandonp - then i think, your only chance is the ALT+DRAG trick, to see the buttons on th bottom
<rvn> how do i install the 32bit freetype libraries on 64bit ubuntu
<whatishal> Im was getting an error whe starting in safe-mode that hal isnt working. without safe-mode I get only the mouse, no login
<Jack_Sparrow> whatishal since they use a diff kernel perhaps you can start by asking in              /join #ubuntu-studio
<brandonp> thanks hmw , i might just disable then
<AndyTimAtWork> Good day to all.  Quite popular in here, I see.  What's a nice programmer's text editor to use in Ubuntu?  Something like Kate for KDE.
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyTimAtWork Just use Kate
<whatishal> thake Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> whatishal np
<srx2002> ianstill can't get this to work
<lbo_ken> ok thanks but i was thinking like a   logiciel  like fortune 1000 for windows but free
<AndyTimAtWork> Sorry, I should have asked, "from the installed/live CD"
<srx2002> anyone here playing .m2s files on ubuntu
<georgy_28> AndyTimAtWork, : you can use gedit
<hmw> brandonp - i didnt follow your earlier conversation here. if disabling compiz would help, i would be very surprised. or did you want to disable something else?
<srx2002> .m2ts
<AndyTimAtWork> installer
<AndyTimAtWork> Lemme try gedit...
<brandonp> hmw yea well i guess its compiz, im talking about when you click on system preferences appearance effects, then you check the special effects
<blip-> any recommendations for a tool that lets me take a video screen shot of my desktop for use in a tutorial ?  and then adding captions to it
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<blip-> !screengrab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screengrab
<blip-> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<badfish69> is there a program for ubuntu that will let me edit the audio and video aspects of a video file separately, removing and inserting different audio over the video and such?
<brandonp> hmw if i click on standard effects, then the windows are fine, if i click on enhanced effects, then the windows are oversized
<taz_> hello to all guys... anyone know how to virtualbox ???  help me please thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<hmw> brandonp - well that sounds like compiz :) if it is really compiz, you could try to install compiz-settings-manager and tweak the thing, until it behaves. good luck!
<blip-> thanks Jack_Sparrows
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brandonp> thanks hmw
<steve678> what is the soft/w to burn audio cd from mp3 files?
<Jack_Sparrow> K3B with mp3 plugin
<Haegin> hi, how do I switch what sound device programs output through on the command line?
<steve678> ack_Sparrow: thanks!!
<georgy_28> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AndyTimAtWork> That's funny: ubottu.  Great work.  Ok, thanks to all (georgy_28, Jack_Sparrow, etc.)
<Haegin> steve678: or brasero in Gnome
<yun-haow> can help me to be op in narmada chanel?
<steve678> Jack_Sparrow: thannks
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<erUSUL> !info brasero | steve678
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1481 kB, installed size 7708 kB
<steve678> thanks
<AndyTimAtWork> Heheheheh.
<yun-haow> hallo,,,,
<steve678> i found it in 8.10 ...cool.. thanks all
<Haegin> is alsa or pulse the sound server I should be changing stuff in?
<hmw> brandonp - its strange, because my compiz doesnt change window sizes. there should be a chance, to "repair" this. ask in #compiz, as it seems to be an uncommon issue. Only thing, I could think of, would be compiz changing screen resolution.
<hotbabvy1> hello
<yun-haow> hwois here?
<hotbabvy1> mike wu
<hotbabvy1> you there?
<erUSUL> Haegin: pulse is a sound server alsa is not
<linxeh> jack ftw
<beautifulsnow> Anyone know why mouse woudlnt work? mouse is recognized, driver is loaded, what else?
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow - ahoy! how about the grub factoid?
<Burad> Hello, i have a problem. Right after install has finished with Ubuntu 8.10 and i reboot the system as instructed i can no longer access my CDrom in Ubuntu.
<ploom> oh dear
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw One sec
<ploom> why alsa at all, when there is oss4
<ploom> ?
<linxeh> ploom: because we have JACK
<hotbabvy1> hello
<hotbabvy1> mikewu
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw Run this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122541/
<Haegin> erUSUL: ok, so which changes where the noise comes from? I have USB headphones and a 5.1 speaker setup. I use speakers normally but at night want to switch to headphones to let my flatmates sleep.
<hotbabvy1> ??
<bachus> ave
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow i just thought, you wanted to add a link to the factoid
<Burad> The node usualy used /dev/scd0 no loger exists and sd_mod and crsom are no longer loaded. i tryed manualy loding them but with no help
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw TO the script right..
<steve678> i add one mp3 for audio, brasero is shows busy and then looks like it hangs.
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw The script is all new
<erUSUL> Haegin: dunno were the problem may be; sorry. launch the PA manager "paman" and tweak things there
<hmw> Jack_Sparrow thanks, i will update my copy then.
<DutchBarracuda> can anyone help me with a ubuntu+eeepc network problem?
<ploom> linxeh, all that jack vs alsa vs oss really indicates that linux audio is forked. Hopefully this will settle in near future.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Haegin> steve678: give it a minute. It might be converting before it updates the space on the CD you havn't burnt yet.
<Haegin> erUSUL: thanks
<ianm_> recommendations for a music player that eats minimal CPU ?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL Do you have a sec to try this for me..?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/122541/
<Haegin> ianm_: mpd
<DutchBarracuda> ubottu: not installing ubuntu on eee pc. Ubuntu on my pc and xandros on eepc, trying to get network between them to work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beautifulsnow> ianm_, whats wrong with totem?
<DutchBarracuda> damn
<linxeh> ploom: maybe, but really it is JACK vs OSS I guess - ALSA is too restrictive (nobody wants to tie themselves to one platform after all)
<Wunderbar> problems connecting with my wireless
<linxeh> and OSS died years ago, its got a lot of ground to gain
<dost> ianm_: vlc, mplayer
<ianm_> beautifulsnow: it's for live visuals performance so the lighter the audio player better
<ianm_> *the better
<badfish69> where is my repository list?
<badfish69> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish69 /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Lepjepr> /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: checking...
<DutchBarracuda> no takers for my network prob?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL ty
<Haegin> ianm_: for playing a playlist try mpd. For playing the occasional CD and specific tracks xmms is pretty good (xmms not xmms2 which is more like mpd just with sucky clients)
<Jack_Sparrow> DutchBarracuda Ask a better question
<KujiUn> Excuse me, but what command do I use to restart a program from the terminal?
<Haegin> erUSUL: you never mentioned this paman thing was GUI! gah!
<maxb> KujiUn: the name of the program itself, in the general case.
<Lepjepr> i dont know how to restart
<blodski> how do i maximize a window-based program?
<DutchBarracuda> Jack_Sparrow: k, connectin my EEEpc to my Ubuntu pc isn't working. Am plugged, set up connection, but they're not finding each other
<Lepjepr> but you can try killall programname and then just to start the program agian
<KujiUn> maxb: I mean to quit and restart.
<Jack_Sparrow> DutchBarracuda Direct or through a router
<Wunderbar> what do I need to do if my wired connection works but my wireless connection doesn't:?
<Wunderbar> this is a recent development...
<ukd1> mikewu: fyi I put in a spare nvidia card, recompiled the nvidia driver and all is fine now :)
<maxb> KujiUn: Be more specific about what you're trying to do
<DutchBarracuda> Jack_Sparrow: direct, nothing in between
<Jack_Sparrow> DutchBarracuda Is it a crossover cable?
<badfish69> Jack_Sparrow: that file is empty
<beautifulsnow> Wunderbar, how does the wifi doesnt work? (do you see the networks? do you get any error messages? What happens?)
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish69 /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: fails because i do not have a Desktop directory ;P my ubuntu is in spanish so i have Escritorio
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<KujiUn> I'm trying to restart Nautilus without restarting the session.
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/
<hotbabvy1> can't get it compile
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: better to output in $HOME
<hotbabvy1>  help
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL Great.. NOted..
<FloodBot3> hotbabvy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beautifulsnow> KujiUn,   killall nautilus  & nautilus
<hotbabvy1> can't get it compile
<DutchBarracuda> Jack_Sparrow: just ya standard network cable (not modem or anything else)
<badfish69> ah ty
<Abueleitor> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> DutchBarracuda to go direct you need a special cable
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/
<hotbabvy1> can't get it compile
<hotbabvy1> help :(
<maxb> KujiUn: Can you not simply close the window?
<FloodBot3> hotbabvy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wunderbar> I can see the networks and it allows me to enter the key but it won't connect...
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: you want the output for my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL Not needed
<KujiUn> maxb: No, I installed nautilus-open-terminal.
<DutchBarracuda> Jack_Sparrow: ok will route round for another cable, might be just dodgy thank you
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: seems to work as spected...
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL Was just trying to make a better tool
<blodski> how do i maximize a window-based program?
<beautifulsnow> Wunderbar,  using Network Manager? Does it just keep trying to connect? Or does it stop? If so, does it say why it wont connect?
<Abueleitor> i have ubuntu ibex, someone can help me? i have a problem with a webcam
<hotbabvy1> it says can't find header file
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/
<maxb> KujiUn: otherwise, the command "kill" kills specific process ids, "pkill" allows killing by name.
<KujiUn> beautifulsnow: Thank you. Problem solved.
<Wunderbar> no reason given for not connecting
<hotbabvy1> i couldn't even compile because kernel headers r missing
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > hotbabvy1
<ubottu> hotbabvy1, please see my private message
<beautifulsnow> ^^
<hotbabvy1> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build_essentials
<beautifulsnow> Wunderbar, so does it keep trying to connect, until you tell it to stop?
<ubottu> Package build_essentials does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build_essential
<ubottu> Package build_essential does not exist in intrepid
<Wunderbar> hold on, let me test it again
<hotbabvy1> build-essential <<
<maxb> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<maxb> (Package names can _never_ contain underscores)
<hotbabvy1> hey maxb
<hotbabvy1> wanna help me to compile
<hotbabvy1> http://www.freeos.com/articles/2677/  << this code
<Wunderbar> ok, it asks for authorisation- even though the key has already been entered correctly...
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: also fails if pastebinit is not installed in do_pastebin there is no sudo for the apt-get command
<vgambitFO> I already have Hardy Heron on my laptop. Can I just upgrade to the new Ubuntu release, or will I have to reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> vgambitFO Make a backup and upgrade
<erUSUL> !upgrade | vgambitFO
<ubottu> vgambitFO: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vgambitFO> thanks
<vgambitFO> making a backup really isn't an option at the moment
<mike_hurley> anybody have any luck with "unicast" (ethtool -s eth0 wol u) wake on lan?
<mike_hurley> even with static ip, the machine autowakes after a minute or two
<millertime_018> Does anyone know what a SVN repository is?
<Abueleitor> a sourde code repositori
<Athenon> when reinstalling klogd and syslogd, i got a bunch of these: fopen: Permission denied.....even though im root.  any ideas?
<georgy_28> ! svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Abueleitor> where the code is placed to rest
<millertime_018> ! CVS
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Wunderbar> can't connect to wireless- asks for authorisation even though key is correct...
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: another glitch... in do_pastebin again you hardcoded outfile instead of using $OUTFILE in the sed call
<millertime_018> georgy_28: do you know how to install blueman
<pHreaksYcle> does anyone here use Google's Blogger?
<millertime_018> does anyone know how to install blueman?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty..  truley appreciated
<pHreaksYcle> millertime: you have to add their repo to your sources
<pHreaksYcle> millertime: then its as simple as sudo apt-get install blueman
<pHreaksYcle> etc
<RachedTN> hello
<RachedTN> ﻿I have just installed NetBeans 6.5 on Ubuntu
<Wunderbar> ?????
<RachedTN> ﻿than : sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 mysql-server php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 phpmyadmin
<RachedTN> ﻿now : i have created a demo database with phpmyadmin
<RachedTN> Is there anyone who work with nebeans on Ubuntu ?
<LogicFan> is there a default keyboard shortcut for cycling/opening/closing/ through applications in the tray of gnome panel?
<georgy_28> millertime_018, : https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: more input to your script... export LC_ALL=C so the messages of the various utils do not are in native language... some of mine are in spanish
<millertime_018> thanx
<pHreaksYcle> LogicFan: if im reading you correctly this is waht you want. . .
<pHreaksYcle> to open the menu Alt+F1 then use the arrows
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: hope that helps
<beautifulsnow> LogicFan,  you mean like alt-tab?
<LogicFan> pHreaksYcle, i'm familiar with that one, but i mean items specifically in the tray
<LogicFan> e.g. volume, battery/power, wifi/network status
<pHreaksYcle> LogicFan: you mean the notification area :P confuzzled me
<hotbabvy1> help with compiling code below
<hotbabvy1> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/lxr/http/source/ldd-examples/misc-modules/hello.c
<hotbabvy1> help
<beautifulsnow> oh sorry^^
<FloodBot3> hotbabvy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beautifulsnow> yeah confused ^^
<LogicFan> pHreaksYcle, ahh, sorry about that :)
<pHreaksYcle> LogicFan: yeah, im not sure, i think it's limited to mouse clicks
<M1DLG> whats happening here when I boot up? http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mmTR9Ga5IAjekyOdBUxCKQ?feat=directlink
<pHreaksYcle> LogicFan: i haven't been impressed with the notification area for a while now, especially the volume app
<LogicFan> there are so many apps that minimize or can remain active in the notification area, it would be nice to access them with keyboard shortcuts
<millertime_018> georgy_28: do you have blueman installed?
<LogicFan> also, some apps i use i dont need active, i just need to check them once in a while while they're running in the notification area
<LogicFan> e.g. transmission bittorrent client or pidgin
<georgy_28> millertime_018, ; no
<LogicFan> beautifulsnow, an alt-tab for the notification area would be great
<pHreaksYcle> LogicFan: yup, dunno what to tell you. keep them in your open windows list to alt-tab from.
<[ifrog]> !find freesans
<ubottu> File freesans found in boswars-data, luola-data, moodle, python-pygame
<beautifulsnow> LogicFan, yeah it would! We could use all those programs that just sit there, and not let them take taskbar space :D
<[ifrog]> !find freesans.tff
<ubottu> Package/file freesans.tff does not exist in intrepid
<pHreaksYcle> fail
<LogicFan> beautifulsnow, exactly!
<LogicFan> pHreaksYcle, yeah, that's what i'm doing as a temp solution
<Jack_Sparrow> !find msttcore
<ubottu> Found: msttcorefonts
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<steve678> HI, whats this mean? steve@steve-laptop:~$ k3b
<steve678> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Not a directory
<steve678> Could not bind to socket '/home/steve/.kde/socket-steve-laptop/kdeinit__0'
<LogicFan> but it doesn't work for apps that run from within the notification area, like volume control, time/weather, battery status, wifi indicator
<deagle> hello all
<pHreaksYcle> anyone use blogger here?
<pHreaksYcle> im trying to find the easiest way to put in that "read more" when clicked link and shorten up my articles
<[ifrog]> !find freesans.ttf
<ubottu> File freesans.ttf found in luola-data
<deagle> could someone be kind enough to send me /usr/lib/xscreensaver/flurry please?
<deagle> for some reason, i don't have it even though the package is installed and the screensaver picker shows the entry
<blodski> how do i restart inetd?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: a patch http://pastebin.com/m8179bb6
<pHreaksYcle> deagle: i dont have that filename
<deagle> inetd restart
<pHreaksYcle> deagle: whats the real filename??
<LogicFan> looks like i'm not alone: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18242/
<beautifulsnow> deagle,  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/flurry
<beautifulsnow> oops
<deagle> lol
<Howly> are you here Stephen?
<blodski> then that wasnt the problem, oh well... last question, how do i maximize a window program?
<beautifulsnow> deagle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941675
<Howly> say something
<thesaint4444> hi guys, anyone know of a good way to encrypt a txt file so it can be opened and closed easily?
<pHreaksYcle> wut
<ENERGIZE> hello everyone i got two problems with my ubuntu 8.04 gusty
<McShane> 8.04 is hardy
<pHreaksYcle> lmao
<pHreaksYcle> i was going to say
<ENERGIZE> sorry
<ENERGIZE> new to this
<erUSUL> !encfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<deagle> beautifulsnow: thanks!
<McShane> no worries, ENERGIZE :)
<ENERGIZE> but now that i got your attention
<deagle> i should ask google better next time :P
<pHreaksYcle> lol
<steve678> fixed in 084
<ENERGIZE> everytime i boot up ubuntu i cant get a wireless connection
<snowlapp> anyone know where I can find a gutenprint ppd file for a samsung ml-2510 printer?
<blodski> pretty please, how do i do something simple as maximize a program running in a window?
<Plugh> snowlapp: Have you gone to openprinting.org?
<ENERGIZE> what i have to do is go to restricted drivers and disable and then enable the wireless STA
<roadrock> blodski: running gnome? alt+f10
<blodski> running default
<blodski> whatever that is
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: what wireless card/laptop
<ENERGIZE> its a dell inspiron 6400
<blodski> yep, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL thanks, I would not found sudo apt- myself since it is installed already
<ENERGIZE> with a mini wlan
<snowlapp> I was at a page on that site Plugh but the download link sent me to samsung's website which appeared not to have the ppd, but I'll search a bit on that site from the main page thanks :)
<ENERGIZE> the 1390
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: upgrade. inrepid works like a dream
<pHreaksYcle> intrepid**
<ENERGIZE> not sure what that is sorry
#ubuntu 2009-02-25
<ENERGIZE> is it just a different wireless card
<Plugh> snowlapp: It might be via the driver links section rather than via the printer selection area. Last time I needed a PPD file from the site it was still known as linuxprinting.org
<plazia> ENERGIZE, I would speak to you but I'd be beaming the away team back every time i said your name.
<Wunderbar> how do I completely reset irssi to defaults??
<steve678> im using ubuntu 810. i want to upgrade brasero from 0.8.2 to latest 0.8.4, is this the right command  , sudo apt-get upgrade Brasero  ?
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: Intrepid is Ubuntu 8.10
<steve678> i got this back 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgra
<ENERGIZE> when did that come out
<ENERGIZE> is it alot better then 8.04
<blodski> some month(s) ago
<_VIM_> Wunderbar: delete /home/Wunderbar/.irssi
<RomD> 8.10 stands for year.month
<poseidon> What is the package name for foxit reader?
<Wunderbar> I can see irclogs
<Wunderbar> but no irssi
<_VIM_> its hidden
<Wunderbar> I suck :(
<_VIM_> Wunderbar: if you're using like nautilus type ctrl+h
<ENERGIZE> is intrepid better then 8.04
<blodski> ok, now im in a world of semi-shit
<McShane> steve678, the newest brasero stable is 0.8.2, so you won't find any newer version in the official repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL what does LC_ALL=C Do ?
<McShane> afaik
<d_rugs420> anyone know how to fix firefox from random crashing?
<_VIM_> Wunderbar: or in terminal rm -rf /home/Wunderbar/.irrsi
<blodski> i tried to make it auto-start a program on login, but got an error saying i was logged in less than 10 s
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: The newest RELEASED version is always better
<RomD> not sure if it's in the repository poseidon. I installed it manually, but it seemed very unstable. why don't you use evince?
<Jack_Sparrow> d_rugs420 disable your addons
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: most of the time anyway
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: dont use alpha versions, and beta is prob. not for you either
<ENERGIZE> ok thanks do you think it will fix my wireless problem
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: I'm pretty convinced, I own the laptop
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: Fixed mine :P
<Wunderbar> thanks VIM
<_VIM_> :)
<d_rugs420> Jack_Sparrow, i need my addons
<ENERGIZE> whats the alpha and beta versions
<poseidon> RomD, I just opened a pdf file with it, and the text is barely readable.  I use foxit reader on windows and the pdf looks perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> d_rugs420 not if they are crashing ff
<Wunderbar> now I could do with some help vis-a-vis my wireless- it asks for authorisation and won't connect even though the key is correct...
<d_rugs420> seems like javascript or flash is causing it
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: alpha and beta are testing, people test stuff and give feedback
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > hotbabvy1
<ubottu> hotbabvy1, please see my private message
<ENERGIZE> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential > hotbabvy1
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ENERGIZE> so my next problem is the black screen i get everytime i boot
<ormen> hello!
<hotbabvy1> hey jacksparrow
<pHreaksYcle> ENERGIZE: *Sigh* Explain
<hotbabvy1> i have one question
<RomD> poseidon, that's weird. did you try to reopen it? I sometimes get a bug of evince loading forever, never hear of yours though. I used foxreader on windows too, but evince if definitely the better choice on ubuntu.
<ENERGIZE> nothing shows up just the black screen and i have to ctl alt del to reboot it and then it works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> ENERGIZE can you get a console by typing ctrl-alt-F2
<RomD> poseidon, did you try a different pdf file?
<steve678> there is a document hang problem with it and launch pad says its fixed in 0.8.4, so i was wondering
<steve678> McShane: there is a document hang problem with it and launch pad says its fixed in 0.8.4, so i was wondering
<ormen> are not peapole to excited on this linux thing.. im getting all kinds of problem all the time usiing ubuntu, now i cant open the maps on the right side on gnome...
<cocacool> hi all
<ormen> i can get into the file system using firefox thoug
<RomD> ormen, you have to be more specific. what "maps"?
<ormen> roml:hi: well video,desktop ,etc
<RomD> the shortcuts to the folders?
<M1DLG> how do I change the owner of a partition from root to a normal user
<ormen> romd: yes there
<RomD> ormen, so what happens if you click the shortcuts in the places menu
<ormen> roml;aint get any kind of msg just seems tostart but the nothing happend..
<mrpockets> man
<mrpockets> FF in 8.10 seems kinda buggy...
<RomD> ormen, you can always launch the filemanager through the terminal. it's called "nautilus"
<RomD> ormen, or just press alt+f2 and type "nautilus"
<ormen> roml:ifi klick on the things on the leftt side allthings work like aps
<mystilleef> Is there a script for Ubuntu to migrate from python2.5 to python2.6?
<RomD> ormen, maybe something broke the shortcuts. just use alt+f2 and type "nautilus". you can then click the shortcuts on the left side
<ormen> roml:yes thank you for that tip. but one want it to work
<ormen> Roml:okej tanx
<ax> so after 8.04 -> 8.10 i don't seem to have any modules for my soundcard..
<ax> i also seem to be running an older kernel version than i had in 8.04
<benlinnoob> hello peep
<RomD> ormen, sorry can't help you there, you should check the ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> benlinnoob: hi
<TuTUXG> ax, you compile your own kernel?
<ax> TuTUXG: no
<benlinnoob> anyone here can help me?  since xubuntu channel is quiet, and I guess ubuntu is pretty much the same as xubuntu, i'm having fan problem, xubuntu keeps making my laptop runs its fan 100% of the time
<benlinnoob> act like as if it's a server
<TuTUXG> ax, that's impossible you can get an older version of the kernel
<TuTUXG> ax, in 8.10 last time i checked the up-to date kernel was 2.6.27-11
<unko> benlinoob: what version of xubuntu are u running?
<ax> hmm, maybe you're right.. it looks like the installer installed 2.6.27 today but also 2.6.25 [which is what booted by default]
<benlinnoob> the latest unko
<sebsebseb> mneptok: you work for Canonical?
<Jack_Sparrow> benlinnoob from terminal  uname -r
<benlinnoob> 8.10
<Dillizar> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TuTUXG> ax, so boot the new kernel and if it's fine just get rid of the old one
<mneptok> sebsebseb: for another 3 days, yes.
<ax> TuTUXG: okay, i guess i just won't let it go to the default..
<sebsebseb> mneptok: oh right didn't know actsaul  Canocial suppourt people came in here
<unko> beninnoob: hmm cuz when i was running hardy my old desktops fans had the opposite effect...they were running at like 10%
<neyder> greetings
<benlinnoob> lol
<benlinnoob> that's weird
<unko> i know
<benlinnoob> i google and got no where
<TuTUXG> ax, sure if the old one can do you any favor
<neyder> can someone help me? X restarts whitout reason and says (EE) intel(0): [DRI] Locking deadlock.
<benlinnoob> though i'm running compiz
<unko> ben: how is the xubuntu cannel quite? just ask and wait
<benlinnoob> lol been waiting unko
<unko> benlinnoob: whats you specs...
<benlinnoob> it got like 78 peep
<Jack_Sparrow> benlinnoob Keep your responses to one long line.  it makes your text easier to read and is nicer for others trying to work as well
<unko> benlinnoob: ha
<benlinnoob> how u whisper in irc?
<SlimeyPete> whisper?
<RomD>  /msg nick message
<unko> jack_sparrow: thank your for telling us that...ha rember me (jkristheking) hahah1!!!!
<benlinnoob> thanks
<SlimeyPete> you can private-message by typing /query nickname
<unko> or right click and open dialog
<ENERGIZE> hey sorry i put in ctl alt f2 but it put me to a black screen with no writing and did the same thing i does when i boots up so i missed everything that was said
<NonPE>  I was hoping someone could tell me why my second monitor stops functioning after connecting my new SATA card and HDD
<Jack_Sparrow> unko Please behave. and thanks for losing the nick
<unko> jack_sparrow: yeah... so jack what was wrong with my last one? you said it was offensive..
<TuTUXG> NonPE, probably want to reinstall/compile your video driver
<asunder> How can I distinguish between failed and successful login attempts from /etc/passwd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> unko offensive is the wrong term, we dont allow religious, political etc..  trying to stay non-gender-race-religion
<NonPE> TuTUXG, I'll try that. Why though?
<ENERGIZE> so about the black screen on the boot do you think that if i upgrade to 8.10 that will fix it also
<n8tuserf> asunder-> thats not where you look it up, look into /var/log/messages or /var/log/auth.log
<ENERGIZE> or will that just fix the wireless
<asunder> thanks
<unko> jack_sparrow: jkr stand for joker aka i do graffiti...my tag was joker and jkristheking means joker is the king...so i have no clue whats wrong with that 0.o
<TuTUXG> NonPE, if you are loading some new module/harddrive, something could be wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> unko Other possible interpetations
<ax> TuTUXG: okay, i have sound now, sweet
<unko> jack_sparrow: list them please....
<Jack_Sparrow> unop offtopic
<TuTUXG> ax, nice to hear
<NonPE> TuTUXG, thanks, I'll do that now
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, was i? :)
<unko> jack_sparrow: pm me with them cuz im very confused...
<TuTUXG> Jack_Sparrow, where is my gold?
<ENERGIZE> i have a problem with a black screen on boot
<ENERGIZE> nothing happens
<ENERGIZE> will 8.10 fix this problem
<wayneomac> not sure if anyone can help me but i have a ati x200 graphics card and experiencing a flashing screen when any 3-d app is running
<wayneomac> if anyone can help me or point me in the right direction that would be great
<Madpilot> wayneomac, disable the screen effects - right-click anywhere on the desktop, choose "Change Desktop Background"
<unko> watneomac: pm me
<unko> wayneomac: pm me
<Kagee> Is there anything like "libpam_send_mail_on_login_attemt" ?
<Madpilot> wayneomac, then go to the "Visual Effects" tab and select None.
<Madpilot> easy to turn them back on later, if you miss them
<mrwes> wayneomac: or you can install the compiz-icon so you can turn it on and off as needed
<ENERGIZE> so who here is using 8.10 intrepid
<NonPE> TuTUXG, didn't work
<mlbarnes> I am looking for a HOWTO at installing an email server that allows multiple domains and aliases with spamassassin and clamav. Anyone have a recomendation?
<Wunderbar> does anyone know hot to make xchat transparent?????
<mrwes> ENERGIZE: I am
<wayneomac> thanks turning off desktop effects worked thank you very much
<Madpilot> ENERGIZE, lots of us are
<mrwes> Been running Intrepid for several months
<ENERGIZE> so should i update my hardy to it
<Wunderbar> does anyone know how to make xchat transparent????? (correction)
<Abueleitor> you cannot do that
<Abueleitor> i think
<Madpilot> wayneomac, had the same problem when I installed UFO:AI - these days I just leave Desktop Effects (Compiz) turned off and use Metacity all the time. Yay for window managers for grownups...
<Lincid> You can with the chatscreen only, in preferences, Wunderbar.
<blodski> how do i really maximize a window, not just alt+f10, since the menu bar is still showing
<mankash> I upgraded to ubuntu 8.1o from 8.04
<mrwes> ENERGIZE: you can download the Live CD and try it out
<Abueleitor> i have a webcam and its going to make me crazy
<Lincid> You can't make the whole application itself transparent, though.
<Audacitee> Wunderbar, look in xchat preferences
<Abueleitor> can someone help me to configure it?
<mankash> network Manger applet do not able to get the network details
<ENERGIZE> is it alot different or better
<mankash> network Manger applet do not able to get the network details after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<durt> Abueleitor: just click the check box
<mrwes> ENERGIZE: that is a matter of opinion
<NonPE> sudo poweroff
<NonPE> Dammit
<mrwes> heh
<Wunderbar> I know about that- I was hoping for some hidden setting where I could make the whole thing transparent...
<Wunderbar> also, what's the advantage to using irssi over xchat??
<moni> hi..,,, how 2 enable 3d accelaration in ubuntu...i have an intel onboard graphics card..on intel D946Gzis??? please help
<Madpilot> Wunderbar, geek cred. irssi is hard to use, therefore geekier. :)
<mrwes> heh Madpilot
<__dean__> irssi runs in the terminal
<ENERGIZE> i was actually just wondering if it would fix my wireless problem where i have to disable and then enable my wireless STA and also my black screen on boot
<sebsebseb> Wunderbar: irrssi is  more cool n a way I guess, because it runs in the terminal I think.   Xchat is pouplar, but not that good.  Konversation is better for a GUI IRC client
<Vantrax|Work> Anyone set up dual monitors on an ATI x2600 under 8.04
<Madpilot> real xchat FTW. Note that xchat-gnome is an abortion of a program and should be drowned.
<Wunderbar> I've found kde apps cumbersome in gnome...
<__dean__> Emacs includes an irc client
<mrwes> ENERGIZE: it might, wireless support seems much better in Intrepid
<plazia> __dean__, there are several irc clients for emacs aren't there?
<benlinnoob> peep thanks for the help i guess i have to google more or get off xubuntu and find another flavor that my fan can act normal
<Madpilot> __dean__, emacs is an OS disguised as a text editor, isn't it?
<__dean__> Yes
<Vantrax|Work> Madpilot, yes
<kernelpannik> haha
<Vantrax|Work> Madpilot, even the creator runs from it...
<cottean> if I wwere looking for the kernel include files but they didnt come with my dell, where could I look?
<Vantrax|Work> cottean, they should be in the repositories
<__dean__> cottean install the linux-headers package
<mrwes> you could use Pigeon to IRC too
<kernelpannik> what are you looking for, cottean?
<cottean> im attempting to install vmware and it  needs them
<poseidon> Is there a way you can use a Scanner class on a String object?
<moni> hi..,,, how 2 enable 3d accelaration in ubuntu...i have an intel onboard graphics card..on intel D946Gzis??? please help
<poseidon> lol, sorry.  wrong channel
<mrwes> moni:system | preferences | appearance
<ENERGIZE> <mrwes> so is that the newest ubuntu
<moni> mrwes: yes and now
<moni> ?
<cottean> how do i know which one to install?
<mrwes> ENERGIZE: Jaunty comes out in April
<Anacranom> moni, have you looked here?  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=toS&q=how+2+enable+3d+acceleration+in+ubuntu+8.10+intel&btnG=Search
<rww> cottean: If VMWare is like VirtualBox, installing the build-essential package should be fine.
<kernelpannik> you dont even need it, really
<kernelpannik> not for VirtualBox
<mrwes> Anacranom: wow!? that's from google? :)
<kernelpannik> anyway
<cottean> virtualbox wont install at all
<cottean> says my netbook wont support it
<mrwes> I run Virtualbox without issues
<ENERGIZE> thanks mrwes
<mrwes> nod
<cottean> on a netbook?
<thefalling> Need name suggestions for a battleship game, any suggestions?
<mrwes> nope
<M1DLG> I have spent the last 4 hours trying to make me owner of a partition and it still says root is the owner. anyone able to help me?
<pHreaksYcle> thefalling: linux game?
<unko> thefalling: are you running the game with wine?
<thefalling> windows too
<pHreaksYcle> cottean: which netbook
<glenrock`> thefalling: apt-cache search battleship  returns a couple
<kernelpannik> M1DLG, what kind of file system?
<cottean> dell mini 9
<ENERGIZE> whats the best app to download for ubuntu
<thefalling> no, im coding a battleship game, but need name suggestions
<kernelpannik> ENERGIZE, i think Axel or Wget is
<thefalling> i cant think of anything good
<RomD> wine
<Nytrix> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dtolj> is there a tool that can convert RAW to ISO
<M1DLG> ext3
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> dtolj: bchunk
<chalcedony> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<kernelpannik> M1DLG, have you tried   sudo chown myusername:myusername /path/to/mountpoint/of/the/filesystem -R     ?
<samsom> hi
<M1DLG> I'll try that, I googled and came up with something similar
<M1DLG> it failied then
<unko> samsom: heya
<kernelpannik> that should work
<kernelpannik> make sure you have the proper permissions too
<chalcedony> can you apt-get from universe ? or how do you get there?
<samsom> Hi, I am having trouble reburning DVD+RW. I was wondering if anyone could help me out?
<kernelpannik> you can "own" something and still not have read write or execute permissions
<kernelpannik> once you own it tho, that will be easy to fix
<M1DLG> true, but even when I sudo nautilus and changed it it was unchanged when I rebooted
<bommel> Hi
<Jose_Gaspar> What is the best virtual machine software for ubuntu?
<_VIM_> !gksudo | M1DLG
<ubottu> M1DLG: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bommel> i have a serial of questions and i really need some help
<kernelpannik> are you mounting it in the same place every time?
<bommel> pleas
<bommel> please
<Pici> !ask | bommel
<ubottu> bommel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jose_Gaspar> bommel; what questions ask
<bommel> ok sorry
<bommel> first time in here
<Jose_Gaspar> What is the best virtual machine software for ubuntu?
<_VIM_> !best | Jose_Gaspar
<kernelpannik> samsom, im not sure how i can help, but whats going on?
<ubottu> Jose_Gaspar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<samsom> unrelated query, where exactly is the wastebasket located in the file system?
<kernelpannik> its usually .TRASH or similar
<Jose_Gaspar> in the taskbar at the bottom lol
<bommel> actualyy im using windows xp, but i wanna use ubuntu the only reason i dont change is because i really need that the aplications i use on windows run on ubuntu to i work
<M1DLG> I formated a second drive and called it data it's mount point should be if I have done it correctly is /media/data
<bommel> i need compatibility with cubase
<chalcedony> i have a manual for my monitor in a .rar .. unrar gives me a list.. not the files. what do i need to do?
<Audacitee> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<bommel> some vst's
<samsom> but how do i access the wastebasket from the terminal
<bommel> photoshop  cs3
<bommel> guitar rig 3
<bommel> guitar pro 5
<samsom> is there an absolute path i can type to get to it?
<Iron_Chef> can you install "the slab" on ubuntu?  (the suse menu)
<Jose_Gaspar> bommel; get wine to run windows programs in ubuntu
<bommel> i dont know if this programs will run
<kernelpannik> what i usually do is make a dir inside the filesystem called data and put everything of mine in there, (after chown ing it and chmod ing it) that way no matter where its mounted the mount point's ownership wont affect things
<M1DLG> try it then
<bommel> wine run all programs?
<unko> jose_gaspar: not all programs work in wine
<_VIM_> CS4 works in wine, so they say
<Pici> !appdb | bommel
<ubottu> bommel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nytrix> boomel | !wubi
<Nytrix> !wubi | bommel
<ubottu> bommel: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Nytrix> !wubi
<Anacranom> !wine | bommel
<ubottu> bommel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<nando_> alguien habla espanol
<nando_> ..
<Pici> !es | nando_
<ubottu> nando_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nando_> gracias
<nando_> thank you
<Audacitee> samsom, go to ~/.local/share/Trash
<Jose_Gaspar> wow lol can i get just a quick response on what youfeel the best VMware program for ubuntu is?
<samsom> cheers audacitee
<Audacitee> np
<_stijn_> Jose_Gaspar, virtualbox
<_VIM_> dont poll here Jose_Gaspar
<bommel> so you think if i migrate to ubuntu i dont will have problems?
<Anacranom> Jose_Gaspar, none
<bommel> Jose_Gaspar es portugues?
<unko> bommel: try live cd first
<Jose_Gaspar> _stijn_; thanks.. _VIM_; I am new from windows I dont know
<_stijn_> bommel, you'll have problems :p everybody does
<Huufarted> Anybody here ever set up Ubuntu as a wireless router?
<bommel> can i istall things in live cd?
<Jose_Gaspar> bommel, no , Florida ;-)
<bommel> and see if it works?
<Anacranom> bommel, yes
<unko> bommel: i have no clue 0.o
<Iron_Chef> this chan is getting too big
<bommel> where can i download a live cd for the last ubuntu version
<bommel> ?
<jker1> a live TV show about linux starts in about half an hour at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-wftl-show come join the fun
<_stijn_> bommel, www.ubuntu.com
<unko> jker1: nice
<bommel> oh another very important question?
<jker1> it si hosted by Marcel Gagne of the Linux Journal
<unko> jker1: is it really live?
<bommel> what kind of format my drives have to be?
<bommel> to work on linux?
<moni> can anyone help regarding 3d accelaration on intel drivers?
<M1DLG> kernelpannik - thank you (n I can start teh copying of file to make room and tehn got to bed now!!!) I was telling it to change permitions on the sdb5 location not the mount point- as soon as i did that the window refreshed and i now can create foldrs
<M1DLG> many thanks
<Xamusk> how can I debug what's causing a kernel panic? I get nothing on the logs
<lenswipe> can someone help me with MythTV?
<lenswipe> im thinking of installing it
<Audacitee> bommel, ubuntu will make it's own ext3 partition to install itself on
<lenswipe> but im not sure if it meets my needs
<bommel> but i have i cant delete all my partitions
<lenswipe> can i use MythTV as an audio media server???
<lenswipe> asin
<bommel> because i have important stuff on there
<sharif_aly> hi
<Audacitee> bommel, if you have enough free space it will add a partition on the end of a drive (it should do this by default)
<lenswipe> i have a media bridge app on my ipod touch and i want to access the songs on my media server from my ipod touch media server style, can i do this with MythTV???
<lenswipe> anyone know?
<rdw200169> lenswipe, mythtv runs on top of ubuntu, right?
<lenswipe> yeah
<rdw200169> lenswipe, then, yeah
<lenswipe> ok cool, so i can use it as a media server out of the box?
<fearful> can someone help me with xmms2 getting a error I cannot fix and its really annoying!
<rdw200169> lenswipe, i've tried some audio webserver things, but they don't work w/the itouch
<Anon6255> hi everyone!
<Anon6255> can I boot windows xp with grub?
<lenswipe> rd200169: well this one does cos i have a special app for the itouch for connecting to media servers
<fearful> Anon6255, yes
<palio> is there suport in spanish?
<lenswipe> its in the app store
<sharif_aly> I cant switch to kubuntu in ubuntu ?
<unko> anon6255: u have to configure grub to boot windows xp
<fearful> Anyone with xmms2 help?
<fearful> sharif_aly, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<palio> how can i set the time on grub?
<L3Tum> Question about DATABSES: Are there any free decent database programs similar to MS Access for linux/ubuntu? I've tried Kexi, but it doens't allow relationships between multiple tables, and ooBase is really complicated and I don't like how it is set up. I want something with a gui also. Any suggestions?
<sharif_aly> I did   but not working'
<fearful> Here is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/
<fearful> sharif_aly, you have to logout and in the Login screen (gdm) click sessions and KDE
<unko> l3tum: are you looking for office programs?
<sharif_aly> ok
<blodski> is http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010111307.aspx supported by ubuntu 8.10?
<Xamusk> the kernel panic is somewhat random
<L3Tum> unko, I need to create a database, with tables and queries, forms, and reports
<Xamusk> I have no idea what's causing it
<samsom> hi, i am unable to reburn my dvd+rw. Can someone advise please
<Xamusk> how can I find its source?
<L3Tum> unko, I already have OpenOffice for other things
<unko> l3tum: oh well... i have no clue 0.o
<L3Tum> unko, thanks for trying :)
<samsom> i even tried to force format it from the terminal. But then the DVD becomes unmountable
<Xamusk> the only hint I have is that caps lock and scroll lock start blinking
<moni> can anyone help regarding 3d accelaration on intel drivers..please
<moni> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> samsom Does K3B offer an erase rw option in the menu
<samsom> i tried k3b
<samsom> it says "no need to reformat as disc empty"
<samsom> so i burned an avi file on to it and tried to access it
<Jack_Sparrow> Xamusk Give more info with your question , like which release, what mb, video networking etc
<samsom> wherupon it is unable to mount the dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > samsom
<ubottu> samsom, please see my private message
<moni> can anyone help regarding 3d accelaration on intel drivers..please?
<quentusrex> How do I take the pgp key that I've created and use that for my ssh key?
<quentusrex> or are they not compatible?
<Xamusk> I got a Dell Vostro 1310 laptop, Intrepid, 4GB RAM, nvidia 8400m (already removed proprietary drivers) networking via broadcom wireless BCM4312
<Jack_Sparrow> quentusrex not the same
<Jack_Sparrow> moni Ask a better question with details about your problem would help us help you
<Xamusk> I removed nvidia proprietary drivers because I thought they were the problem, but the system still hangs
<fearful> Any ideas for this problem on launching xmms2d http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/
<samsom> jack_sparrow, i have tried to mount from the terminal and it does not recognise the dvd format. I can provide the output of the dmesg |tail command if it will be useful
<Jack_Sparrow> samsom Not for me..  I only have a few minutes here and there this afternoon (here)
<moni> Jack_Sparrow: i have intel 946gzis..and 3d accelaration doesnt work..
<ax> hmm, upgrading to 8.10 seems to have lost all of my local calendar data, anyone have any idea if there is a way to revover that?
<jcb> Hey guys
<jcb> sup?
<Xamusk> the only thing that may be causing would be the wireless driver, but this shouldn't be the problem, since that chipset is around for some time
<Jack_Sparrow> Xamusk what release etc are you running
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, Intrepid
<satansaunt> i too have wireless internet issues- it won't connect, justs ask for authorisation as if the password is no good- which it is...
<Xamusk> 8.10
<samsom> Jack_sparrow, how did you send me that bot thing..and what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xamusk HAve you added anyting yourself, or modified sources etrc
<innociv> how many connections/s can ubuntu handle before it starts saying that the ephemeral ports are used up?  Or does it not have such a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> samsom IT was to ask you to keep your comments on one line so you dont spam the channel
<Xamusk> proposed, backports, updates, universe, multiverse
<samsom> yeah, i got that and i am sorry. Was wondering how did you change your command into a long message for me in private
<Quontrex_Ashimi> is there any way to make the sound work on a thinkpad t21 with ibex? without reinstalling gutsy I mean, it works with gutsy but (silly me) upgraded
<fearful> Any help with xmms2 heres my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, the only addition to the kernel was virtualbox drivers
<Xamusk> via dkms
<Quontrex_Ashimi> any help with ibex sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xamusk And vbox you installed was not from our repos either.
<octoberdan> Ugh, I have a computer that has a WUSB54G attached for wireless and is loaded with Ubuntu Gutsy. I need to load drivers on it to get the wusb54g working, but the only way I can transfer data is through a CDrom drive. What should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Rioting_pacifist> firefox keeps segfaulting (among many other programs) and it compalains about libxul.so :( please help!!!
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, nope, downloaded directly from the vbox site
<octoberdan> ubuntu: I don't have another ubuntu installation of that version
<Quontrex_Ashimi> which upgrade did they change the sound system in?
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, by the way, I'm also using the server kernel because of the 4GB of RAM
<ax> hmm.. so firefox doesn't seem to work unless i run gnome [i usually use a very minimalist windowmanager and disable gdm], this is after an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, but the lockups also happen when I use the generic kernel
<ax> well, i guess firefox does run, but it gives me an error
<GB1> I install Ubuntu in IBM R30 but it say "Disabled IRQ #15" and do nothing?
<wolter> check http://paste.ubuntu.com/122620/, why does line 45 return an error?
<NonPE> Hey, TuTUXG, I just wanted to let you know, I figured it out. Turns out I moved one of my video cards into a different slot without realizing it, and since Xorg couldn't find it, it didn't display. Thanks for your help.
<wolter> oh nvm..
<fearful> xmms2 help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/ < this error can't fix it
<qwerkus> hello
<qwerkus> i'm looking for a tool to paste together a large amount of small images
<qwerkus> any ideas ?
<jrib> qwerkus: checked if imagemagick can do it?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> xaralx can gimp can
<qwerkus> imagemagick doesn t work for me
<Quontrex_Ashimi> try xaralx
<jrib> qwerkus: "doesn't work" isn't really that informative...
<qwerkus> well: it ends always with the weired error " missing an image filename "
<jrib> qwerkus: pastebin the command and full output
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, okay, I've removed virtualbox, so I guess it's just wait for the next lockup :( unfortunately I find nothing in the logs
<qwerkus> command: montage 10_[0-999].jpg test.jpg
<Quontrex_Ashimi> grrrr ibex detects my soundcard, lspci sees my sound card, why doesnt it make any sound?
<qwerkus> output: montage: unable to open image `10_[0-999].jpg': No such file or directory.
<qwerkus> montage: missing an image filename `test.jpg'.
<jrib> qwerkus: isn't the problem obvious?
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way i can uninstall "dropbox" from ubuntu ?
<homeskill> do any of you have those new dell inspiron mini netbooks (http://www.dell.com/home/netbooks)? They say they run ubuntu 8.04 but i want to know if they run ubuntu 8.10
<Quontrex_Ashimi> wheeeee turn on pcm and out comes sound!
<Quontrex_Ashimi> thanks for all your help :P
<jrib> homeskill: You can install 8.10 on it of course.  You should ask dell if they sell it with 8.10
<mrpockets_> how to start emerald?
<homeskill> is a 8.9" display goin to give me much problems in gnome?
<jrib> qwerkus: no?  your not globbing correctly.
<qwerkus> ofc
<jker1> Join a live Linux TV show hosted by Marcel Gagne of the Linux Journal at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-wftl-show  It starts any minute now !!
<jrib> you're even
<qwerkus> i tried this one: montage 10_*.jpg test.jpg
<unko> join it :]
<jrib> qwerkus: and?
<unko> jker1: better hope you don't get kick for possible adverstising
<jrib> jker1: yes, please don't
<qwerkus> "missing an image filename"
<jrib> qwerkus: pastebin full command and full output...
<qwerkus> sorry: not possible for the moment; after the last command, my comp just froze
<qwerkus> !
<jrib> qwerkus: it's probably doing what you asked...
<qwerkus> i think so
<qwerkus> anyway
<qwerkus> thanks a lot
<jdmnynja> Can anyone help me with system freezing?
<spaceBARbarian> how do you remove programs from the startup in ubuntu ?
<orudie> how to change the ip address in apache2 server ?
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: how did you add them?
<spaceBARbarian> jrib=> trying to get rid of dropbox, which was installed from a .deb
<unko> spacebrabarian: go to system, pref, than seesions
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: removing the package in synaptic doesn't make it go away?
<jdmnynja> how do i run memtest 86?
<jrib> jdmnynja: should be an option in the grub menu
<spaceBARbarian> jrib=> synaptic ?
<fearful> xmms2 help anybody?
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: system -> administration -> synaptic
<jrib> fearful: be more specific
<homeskill> jrib do you know if the ubuntu that comes on the dell mini 9 netbook is a stripped down version or can it run the full ubuntu?
<jdmnynja> what do i do if memtest finds something wrong with my RAM? I think it is what is locking up my computer
<jrib> homeskill: I don't know (ask dell)
<Wicked> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fearful> jrib, let me get you link been sending it for a while now
<spaceBARbarian> jrib=> i dont see dropbox in here
<jrib> jdmnynja: contact the manufacturer
<jrib> fearful: ask the channel, not me
<jrib> fearful: you should assume the channel has 0 lines of memory
<fearful> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/ this error when opening the xmms2 daemon
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: well find out what it is called.  If you installed it with a deb, it will be there
<Audactiee> guys i can't seem to get ubuntu to show my local ip - here is pastebin of ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/122627/
<jrib> Audactiee: inet addr:211.30.82.92 no?
<spaceBARbarian> jrib=> thks it was called nautilis-dropbox
<Audactiee> jrgp, that's public IP i want to know local ip
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: that's the ip you are getting from your router afaik
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: you're connected here now with 66.71.79.42
<Audactiee> jrib, yeah - thx anyway it's not my router broke into next doors
<jrib> oops, wrong name
<fearful> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/ this error when opening the xmms2 daemon
<atrius> hello everyone
<Audactiee> it should assign an internal ip anyway
<fearful> !hello | atrius
<ubottu> atrius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Reformer81> How do I connect with Remote Desktop if all I have is an IP address?  The host has already okayed it, but when trying to connect with the IP address, nothing happens.
<atrius> Reformer81: define "nothing"
<Audactiee> Reformer81, maybe they have ports blocked
<spaceBARbarian> jrib=> what does the IP have to do with this ?
<orudie> how do i change bound ip for apache2 in ubuntu 8.10 server
<jrib> spaceBARbarian: nothing, ignore those comments (they were for Audacitee )
<Reformer81> atrius: As in, with "Remote Desktop Viewer", I get a blank screen... and the host is never prompted to allow me access.
<Reformer81> They're running the 8.10 LiveCD
<atrius> Reformer81: ah, hmmm...
<atrius> oh.. the thing i actually came here for.. i seem to be missing startkde
<mystilleef> Is there documented way to migrated python apps from 2.5 to 2.6? This used to be so easy on Gentoo, but I can't find any info on how to do this on Ubuntu/Debian.
<jrib> mystilleef: what do you mean exactly?  Isn't this a pure python question?
<mystilleef> I installed python2.6 on Ubuntu, how do I get python apps to use it?
<jrib> mystilleef: #!/usr/bin/env python2.6      right?
<Reformer81> I've never tried a remote desktop connection with Gnome.  Worked great with Krfb/Krdc... but I can't get Vinagre to connect....
<spaceBARbarian> i have a ubuntu guest on a windows host (vbox) and for some reason i cant get my static IP settings to save, they get reset to automatic DHCP when i restart
<mystilleef> jrib: How do I get installed apps to use python2.6?
<bonhoffer> i lost write access to my filesystem
<mystilleef> jrib: Is there a migration script?
<McShane> mystilleef, there's a pretty big #python channel here on freenode
<jrib> mystilleef: what installed apps?
<bonhoffer> i just booted with livecd . . i need to run fsck or something right?
<mystilleef> jrib: A whole bunch.
<jrib> mystilleef: you don't want to make python2.6 default if that's what you are asking
<mystilleef> jrib: See /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages
<mystilleef> jrib: Why not?
<fearful> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122617/ this error when opening the xmms2 daemon
<topo_> any one knows whats faster eee pc with xp or with ubuntu or eeebuntu
<jrib> mystilleef: because scripts will break...
<orudie> by default, where does apache2 bind ip ?
<mystilleef> jrib: I know. I'm asking for migration script? Like other distros have. Where's the one for Ubuntu.
<topo_> any one knows what's faster an Eee pc with xp or with ubuntu or eeebuntu
<bonhoffer> jrib, you were helping me two days ago and recommended live cd to get my write access back
<fearful> topo_, any ubuntu will run faster, but for best performance try xubuntu which is for lower-resource computers (even if its not the case) its still real good.
<jrib> mystilleef: whenever 2.6 becomes the default in a release, you upgrade to that release
<bonhoffer> now i am here in ubuntu off the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: guess it all depends, does it have an SSD, or a regular hard drive
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, fsck is and integrity check tool for file system - it has nothing to do with permissions
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, someone said here my filesystem was corrupted
<mystilleef> jrib: I'm a developer I need to get 2.6 on it so I can test my app.
<jrib> mystilleef: ubuntu isn't a rolling release
<topo_>  any one knows what's faster an Eee pc with xp or with ubuntu or eeebuntu
<bonhoffer> there is no way i can log on -- even as root -- i get "to write access"
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: if you're not going to answer a response, then why repeat the question?
<fearful> topo_, I just answered and so did IndyGunFreak
<jrib> mystilleef: didn't you say you already had 2.6?
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, possible, what's the error when you try to write to it?
<bonhoffer> hold on . . .
<mystilleef> jrib: Yes, I do. But it's not the default python on Ubuntu.
<Audacitee> put in pastebin if it's huge please
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: sorry i missed that : (
<IndyGunFreak> fearful: i had ubuntu 8.10 on my eee, and it ran fine, but i didn't like the SSD.. so i sold it, bought an AAO w/ a 120gig drive(and XP), removed XP, installed 8.10, and its awesome.
<mystilleef> jrib: I just need a script that will update ubuntu from python2.5 to python2.6, that's all.
<jrib> mystilleef: right, because that would break important scripts that were written for 2.5.  If you want to use 2.6, then put that in the shebang line for your app.  Why won't this work?
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: its a Eee pc 1000 ha so its a 160 gb hd
<fearful> IndyGunFreak, yea I bet, just simply in my opinion its always better to have Ubuntu over any Windows
<mystilleef> jrib: Because the python libraries on Ubuntu are still using python2.5
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: then i don't think you'd see a difference between any ubuntu, eeeubuntu or xubuntu... my AAO runs fantastic w/ 8.10
<fearful> topo_, then yes definitely ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> fearful: no doubt about that, my disdain for xp is.... well known :
<fearful> IndyGunFreak, topo_ you will see a difference between XP and Ubuntu tho
<vocx> Anyone know how can I force a port to be freed? I was running azureus and it crashed, but the forwarded port remained blocked so when I started another azureus instance it had connectivity problems.
<mystilleef> jrib: gentoo had python-updater for moments like this.
<DJNomad> IndyGunFreak,  I am a hoosier also
<IndyGunFreak> fearful: yeah, indeed. my AAO came w/ XP, i used it for about 20min to test everything then booted ubuntu, and it really runs great on there...
<IndyGunFreak> DJNomad: oh ya?.. where at
<DJNomad> IndyGunFreak,  anderson
<topo_> fearful: i hate xp to i've been using linux for over a decade but the eee pc come with windows
<fearful> topo_, doesn't matter, my computer came with Vista (eww) wiped that Ubuntu over any Windows thats my opinion tho
<jrib> mystilleef: see if reinstalling the library after installing a packaged version of python2.6 (https://edge.launchpad.net/~doko/+archive/ppa) just works or not (I'm not sure)
<myk_robinson> can someone help get the built-in microphone on my laptop's webcam to work? using Ubuntu 8.10 on a gateway m-6881
<fearful> topo_, I say you boot in LiveCD and check out how it runs. I'm sure it'll be much better.
<McShane> vocx: azureus crashing caused your router to block a port that you forwarded?
<IndyGunFreak> DJNomad: have some old friends up that way.. most of them worked at the prison
<topo_> fearful: its there any benchmark on that issue
<mystilleef> jrib: It's installed but it doesn't do the migration from 2.5 to 2.6
<DJNomad> IndyGunFreak,  yeah i got a few friends work there also maybe a feew in there too lol
<egaudet> Has anyone successfully gotten TV out of avermedia pvr-150 PLUS
<jrib> mystilleef: you installed that python2.6 package?
<fearful> topo_, I'm sorry I don't understand benchmark?
<mystilleef> jrib: I don't want to have manually recompile/reinstall all the python pacgkes.
<IndyGunFreak> DJNomad: lol... sorry to say, me to.
<Audacitee> vocx, Vuze will use upnp afaik - mine worked out of the box
<Hakume> crdlb: What was that command input I needed for the wireless device that had 'ath5x' at the end? I had to reinstall due to Gparted crashing while I was resizing my Linux partition to become larger.
<mystilleef> jrib: Yes, I have python2.6 installed. But it's useless because nothing uses it.
<topo_> fearful: those tests like phoronix one
<vocx> McShane, that's a way to put it. Apparently the processed remained as zombie, that is the parent being init, so it was weird. A reboot would fix it, but I just wanted to know of a way to reboot ports or something.
<jrib> mystilleef: is that a "yes" to my question or a "yes, I have python2.6 installed" (this wasn't my question)
<topo_> fearful: to compare in actual numbers
<mystilleef> jrib: I have python2.6 installed.
<McShane> vocx: just kill the process
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: why don't you just either 1... boot an ubuntu cd, or 2... put ubuntu on a thumb drive, and boot it, and see how it goes.
<ultratek> how do i disable and re-enable compiz? i am trying to get suaerbraten to work with my mouse...
<fearful> topo_, umm.. I'm not sure to be honest, but you can boot with LiveCD and monitor using the system monitor and then doing the same with xp..
<vocx> McShane, A zombie process cannot be killed, it has finished but it remains on the process table.
<fearful> topo_, or maybe I misunderstood the question
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: id o know, your wireless probably isn't going to work out of the box... do you know if you have the atheros wireless device, or the realtek one?
<jrib> mystilleef: good luck with your issue.
<Audacitee> ultratek, what window manager are you using ? to enable it's compiz --replace
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: i belive its the realtek one
<vocx> Audacitee, I'm using UDP too that's not exactly the problem.
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: yeah, those are kind of a pain
<DJNomad> I've connected my cell phone via usb cable,in terminal what command to find out location of it ,dmesg?
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: i've search the forum and apparently they do run with the eeebuntu mod kernel
<ultratek> audacite, window manager?
<fearful> IndyGunFreak, that's because of the ipv4 issue correct? I might have a fix for topo_ if its that case, some where in my history
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: hows the boot time one Aao
<Audacitee> ultratek, like gnome, kde etc...
<atrius> anyone know why startkde would be missing?
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: well, you can get it to work w/ "regular" 8.10... just take some works, but that might be one reason to choose eee, is for the kernel w/ the realtek driver
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, i can't get the error without rebooting out of the live cd
<McShane> vocx, I don't know, then. You could try starting and stopping eth0/eth1
<ultratek> audacite, gnome
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: i have no complaints about its boot time.. i've never timed it, but its similar to my workhorse laptop.
<McShane> vocx, that is, restarting the ethX device
<Hakume> What was that command input I needed for the wireless device that had 'ath5x' at the end? I had to reinstall due to Gparted crashing while I was resizing my Linux partition to become larger. Therefore, my Atheros chipset wireless network card isn't in the list of devices.
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: thats amazing
<Audacitee> ultratek, well to disable compiz - i'd just go metacity --replace
<Audacitee> ultratek, use terminal or alt+f2 for those commands
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: which atheros device is it?
<ultratek> auda, thank you
<vocx> McShane, As I said, it was kinda weird. Just wanted to know if anybody had experience with that. For instance, "netstat -t -u" will show the TCP and UDP ports in use. So it would show my port as in use, even when azureus was zombie.
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, yeah - can't really say if it's a permission thing or a corruption thing without seeing the error
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, you can try log in as root and write to the disk to see if it's a permission thing though
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, in live cd mode -- can i do some housekeeping
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: which atheros device is it?
<Hakume> It is....
<KFP> Hmm this is odd.
<topo_> IndyGunFreak: fearful: i'm going to go with the eeebuntu version thx for all the help, my only concern is that the win xp versions boots on la 35 seconds hope i can match it
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, yep you can
<KFP> I can't get Adobe Flash installed on 8.04 LTS.
<Hakume> (trying to remember the command input to display the device)
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, sorry -- i am a noob -- what can i do
<tritium> KFP: the package name is flashplugin-nonfree
<IndyGunFreak> topo_: probably a good idea w/ that realtek deiice good luck
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: lspci
<Hakume> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, what do you want to do besides fsck?
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: go to system/admin/hardware drivers
<Hakume> I already got the driver.
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, is there anything else?
<Kagee>  I want to run pam_exec if a user types his password wrong once, is that possible?
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: are you using 32bit?
<Hakume> Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: do you ahve 1 or two options in hardware drivers for atheros.
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, how do i even find my old file-system
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, not particularly for your problem
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, it's not mounted?
<Hakume> I disabled the one that doesn't work, have already rebooted, and am using (having activated it before the previous reboot) the correct driver.
<KFP> tritium: "Couldn't find package".
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: thats odd, and you still don't have wireless?
<tritium> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<tritium> KFP: ^^
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, i can't find my /home files in it
<tritium> KFP: perhaps you've not enabled the multiverse component, then
<bonhoffer> would live cd allow someone into my home filesystem anyway?
<Hakume> I just need the command that is something like 'get ath5x'
<Hakume> I just can't remember.
<KFP> tritium: I first tried the "Add/remove software" tool but it complained about 64 bit or something.
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: you shouldn't need to do that.. did you install the backport modules?
<bonhoffer> fsck shows /dev/sda6 contains a file system with errors, check forced
<Hakume> That's what I did.
<tritium> KFP: ah, that may be it.  It may not be available for 64-bit.
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<dynamic_battery> umm.. hello ^^
<KFP> tritium: I have it running on my 64 bit desktop which has the exact same Ubuntu as this laptop. Hmm. :\
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, I would boot the recovery kernel and run fsck to do a disk check, then keep your error if it re-occurs when you boot normal kernel and put it in paste.ubuntu.com and come back here
<Hakume> I installed it from Synaptic, and am using the driver that worked perfectly last night before I tried to expand the Linux partition this morning.
<KFP> tritium: I don't recall having problems there but it's been a while so I don't remember exactly.
<tritium> KFP: then double-check that you have multiverse enabled, and an updated package list
<KFP> tritium: How can I check that? :)
<Hakume> crdlb gave me a command last night that fixed my problem completely.
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: dunno, i've got that same device on 3 different laptops, installing the backport modules, and disabling that driver, has always worked
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, lots and lots of Inode xxxx was part of the orphaned inode list
<Reformer81> Isn't there some kind of GUI app that will let me setup partitions to automount?  I shouldn't have to manually edit the fstab just to get a hard drive to be available.
<bonhoffer> lots of deleted inode 4406xx has zero dtime.
<Hakume> I just can't remember the full command.
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: you don't need a command
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, is this standard (btw, thanks for your help - i really appreciate it)
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i was trying to tell you
<tritium> KFP: it would be listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hakume> Well....
<vocx> Reformer81, as a matter of fact that is expert knowledge so yes, you have to do it by hand. It says so in the fstab manual.
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: do you have two atheros options in system/admin/hardware drivers
<Hakume> One disabled and one enabled.
<Hakume> 5xxx enabled, and generic disabled.
<Reformer81> vocx: So... it's expert knowledge and everyday computer users don't deserve to have access to their files when using Linux?  Fascinating.
<IndyGunFreak> then your wireless should work, you don't need to disable anything else..
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, yeah that error seems like an integrity problem, as I said boot recovery kernel and start at console and run fsck and see what it does
<donavan01> Im looking for a good video editing program that will do AVI (I have 2 AVIs I want to smash back together)
<KFP> tritium: Yes, seems to be enabled. Hmm.
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, anything special to boot the recovery kernel (i take it i need to do that in addition to the fsck i am doing now)
<bonhoffer> now getting block bitmap differences
<dynamic_battery> hey, how can i fix the glitch when using compiz i always need to switch back on extra graphics, how can i do so, so it'll stay that way and i won't need to switch back on startup all the time?
<fdkjsljfskdjl> I need a copy of airodump because it is not included with the aircrack-ng package.
<vocx> Reformer81, well, it's more complicated than that of course. Because typically you set up the disk partitions once, and you do not change them every day, and if you do (running a server) then you are expert.
<Hakume> The device isn't in the list though, causing wireless to not work.
<bonhoffer> Free blocks count wrong for group #54
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, just boot the recovery kernel in the grub list - I wouldn't do it from live cd unless your system won't boot to a console at all
<Reformer81> vocx: But this isn't a partition that changes every day... it has all of my photos and music on it.  I'd like it to be accessible in Linux... but right now I'm needing to manually mount it every time.
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, thanks
<fdkjsljfskdjl> Where can I get airodump-ng?
<fdkjsljfskdjl> nevermind I have it
<fdkjsljfskdjl> I had forgotten to include -ng
<IndyGunFreak> Hakume: i don't know what instructions you've followed before, but disable the atheros generic driver, install the backports, and restart, and your wireless should work... if youv'fe had to do something else in the past, thenn i cant explain that, like i said, i have that device on 3 different laptops, and it works fine doing just that
<Reformer81> vocx: I can figure out how to add it to fstab, but I was hoping that Ubuntu had finally realized that not everyone knows how to do that.
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, np, gl
<wolter> what do I have to echo to know which is my default webbrowser?
<n8tuserf> Reformer81-> once you have the entry in the /etc/fstab  you dont need to fiddle with it again
<vocx> Reformer81, now, I recall that when you right click on a drive there is some tab there with information about the mount point and options, but I've never used it... maybe it works for what you want.
<Hakume> That's what I did.
<Hakume> However, the driver is working, but the wireless card isn't listed.
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, doing it -- what is an inode?
<Hakume> Therefore making the point of my wireless driver null.
<Reformer81> vocx: Ah.. never knew about that.  Thank you; I'll look into that.
<Audacitee> bonhoffer, it's part of the ext3 file system linux uses
<redvamp128> donavan01:  you could try this one it says it works with avi Application Information - Avidemux <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Avidemux>
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, o.k.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 Edit fstab to mount your drive every boot
<dynamic_battery> hey, where can i get some tuts or something how to customize my ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vocx> Reformer81, do you have the mounter applet in the top panel? It lets me see every partition I have, and I can mount them with a single click. No need to mess with fstab either.
<lchi> hey
<Hakume> I'm running 32 bit on a 64 bit machine, if that makes a difference...
<dynamic_battery> but, i dont kinda wanna use themes.. :(
<toxygen> hi, image referred from wiki.ubuntu.com (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntu/img/attach.png) is missing
<lchi> how do I upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers? I think the latest version is 180.22, and the repos haven't been updated.
<n8tuserf> !remaster | dynamic_battery
<ubottu> dynamic_battery: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<toxygen> someone should fix that
<Reformer81> vocx: Hmm... the whole point of this is so Amarok can see my music collection.... but even when that drive is mounted, Amarok can't see it.  So I guess I have more problems lol
<Hakume> Acer Aspire 4520 laptop
<vocx> Reformer81, in fact, since this mounter applet now works perfectly for my needs, I no longer use the fstab to hard code the mount point, I let them automount to /media. I like it that way.
<dynamic_battery> thanks n8tuserf ;)
<Flannel> toxygen: Which page?
<toxygen> Flannel: main page
<toxygen> Flannel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<toxygen> third image from the left, in the middle of page
<toxygen> next to earth image
<vocx> Reformer81, I've never liked the idea of a huge media application like that. I like minimalistic.
<Reformer81> vocx: I just have so much music that I NEED some kind of organized player.
<crdlb> Hakume: the only other bit was that for some reason ath5k was not being automatically loaded; so I had you try 'sudo modprobe ath5k', but that isn't persistent
<Flannel> toxygen: I see a book, then a bug.
<Hakume> Ah.
<linny1> Reformer81 : after the drive is mounted you need to rebuild the library in amarok oh and make sure it hads the correct path
<toxygen> Flannel: before book
<Reformer81> linny1: I can't even direct Amarok TO the path...
<toxygen> Flannel: what icon do you have before book
<linny1> Reformer81:whats stopping you ?
<vocx> Reformer81, I've heard that's what Amarok and Rhythmbox do, but seriously... what kind of organization do you need? Can you just put them in albums and be done with it.  Yeah I know, you probably have 500 GB of music so I don't know...
<Reformer81> linny1: The path is /media/Media/Music ... I can get amarok to /media/Media.... but it shows it as empty.
<lchi> hey i have a question
<Reformer81> vocx: Well, not 500GB, but I do have close to 20 :P
<linny1> oh resart amarok and try it ?
<Flannel> toxygen: The globe
<Hakume> It has been solved...again.
<lchi> how do i update my graphics driver to the latest version?
<lchi> my current repos don't have it
<Reformer81> linny1: Nope... same thing.  I can browse the location just fine, but Amarok is blind to it.
<toxygen> Flannel: exactly, there should be one more icon between them
<linny1> lchi:what card and driver we are no psycic
<toxygen> Flannel: check source
<linny1> Reformer81:hmmm
<vocx> lchi, you can't, unless you compile the driver yourself, or update the distro. That's the simple answer.
<toxygen> lchi: either find some other repos or make you own (either package or directly)
<linny1> Reformer81: 1 sec
<Flannel> toxygen: Alright.  You might try informing the people in #ubuntu-doc
<linny1> Reformer81:ill check mine my library is on separate disk too
<lchi> can i change my repos to the jaunty repos for only my graphics driver?
<octoberdan> So am I shit out of luck if I want to use RT2570 in Intrepid Ibex?
<Reformer81> linny1: I'm using Amarok 2, btw
<ubuphone> I am looking to get a new phone. Had a black berry, really liked it. Now I am looking at something with; with android, the new palm device, or an iphone. Suggestions?
<LogicFan> ubuphone, what do you want to do with it?
<Reformer81> linny1: Which, granted, is about as unstable a piece of software you can find, but its oh, so cool. :)
<vocx> lchi, it is not advisable to do that. It's better to wait. Because drivers may need a slightly different version of X, or drm so things may break.
<toxygen> Flannel: ok, you could've told me that as first :)
<ubuphone> max web interactivity, would be nice to ssh to my ubuntu box but i would bet most new phones have soemthing that i could run
<bonhoffer> Audacitee, all works -- thanks
<aranyik> hi
<LogicFan> ubuphone, personally, i think the iphone has the best web experience
<ubuphone> yeah, thats what i thouhg, been hearing rumblings about a new one. may wait a min to see if it comes out
<dynamic_battery> oh s*** its 04:26 AM... Ill better go to sleep.. and do some customization after getting some sleep... :D
<pestilence> in hardy, evolution would wait (after say, a suspend/resume) for network-manager to be connected to a network before attempting to refresh IMAP folders.  in intrepid it no longer does this.  does anybody know a fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/122646/ Current progress on my script
<lenswipe> hey can someone help me with mythtv please
<LogicFan> anyone feel like trying to help me get my memory card reader to work? :)
<lenswipe> i want to stream music to aclient with a mythtv server
<yang_> hello everybody
<dynamic_battery> hey, does ubuntu has a task manager or something where can i see processes on my PC?
<linny1> Reformer81: nope it works for me in 1.4.10 i unmounted the disk and remounted it in a different location and rebuilt/rescanned the library and it works
<lenswipe> dynamic_battery: open terminal and type top
<LogicFan> dynamic_battery, yes.  its called system monitor
<IndyGunFreak> dynamic_battery: system monitor
<lchi> gnome-system-monitor
<Reformer81> dynamic_battery: System > Administration > System Monitor
<dynamic_battery> Oh thanks
<lenswipe> can someone help me with streaming using mythtv please
<dynamic_battery> ill try the terminal thingy... ^^
<lenswipe> i want to stream my music but idk how to point mythtv at my music folder
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<aranyik> hello everybody , I was under ubuntu gnome  but i installed some packacges changing it into a xubuntu, it first worked but after a couple of reboot i now have lost my menu bar and bottom bar... i need help! plz
<fearful> dynamic_battery, top on the terminal, or install htop too
<dynamic_battery> omg it looks so cool.. ^^ :D
<pestilence> lenswipe: try #mythtv ?
<fearful> aranyik, try pressing alt + f2 then gnome-panel, I'm pretty sure that will work on xubuntu
<lenswipe> pestilence: thx
<tritium> lenswipe: also, #ubuntu-mythtv
<Palermo_> hey guys how can i setup software raid in ubuntu? ive already installed the system and i want to raid two 1.5tb harddrives together?
<lenswipe> pestilence: nobodys home in #mythtv lol
<worldcitizen> how can I use tinyirc? I type in terminal "tinyirc irc.ubuntu.com" but get an error of 461 USER Not enough parameters. It connects to the server but times out after the 461
<dynamic_battery> fearful, sudo apt-get install htop? or something?
<dynamic_battery> sorry for n00bnes.. :S
<fearful> dynamic_battery, correct or just use the standard top
<pestilence> lenswipe: how about tritium's suggestion
<lenswipe> dynamic_battery: i just use normal top, works for me :)
<dynamic_battery> cool, thanks
<fearful> dynamic_battery, no problem man, were here for all your questions.
<lenswipe> pestilence: never saw that, what was it?
<linny1> Palermo_:what type of raid do you want?
<dynamic_battery> darn it says not valid ><
<pestilence> lenswipe: #ubuntu-mythtv
<fearful> lenswipe, dynamic_battery htop is nicer to see the CPU/RAM usage but just typing top on the terminal will list your processes
<lenswipe> pestilence: ok, ill try that...
<dynamic_battery> ill just use the install/unstall tool.. :D
<aranyik> fearful, oh! these bars are part of gnome....i see...thanks a lot! :D
<Palermo_> raid 0
<Palermo_> want it to see both as 1 drive combined storage
<fearful> aranyik, your welcome
<AngryElf> I should be getting some 1280x800 resolution but the highest I can choose goes up to 1024x768 -- I've got an Intel integrated graphics chip -- how am I supposed to install that correctly?
<linny1> Palermo_: cant you just use lvm ?
<dynamic_battery> fearful, htop sounds cooler ^^ need to get it then sleep!!
<njdube> I'm a new Gnome user, used to be a long time KDE user.  I've been reading some history on Gnome lately.  What I haven't seen are screenshots of old Gnome versions.  Where can I get some screenshots of all older Gnome versions?  I'l like to see how it's changed visually since it's birth.
<fearful> dynamic_battery, then sudo apt-get install htop is what you need.
<Palermo_> linny1:  LVM?
<dynamic_battery> fearful, so now i type htop instead of top in terminal?
<pestilence> AngryElf: you used to have to install an additional package, but it has been a while since i've used a intel graphics card
<linny1> Palermo_: logical volume manager you will see as one volume but its no striped or anything
<fearful> dynamic_battery, correct.
<pestilence> AngryElf: i believe the package was something like 810resolution or something
<dynamic_battery> awesome!!!!!
<Palermo_> linny1: how do i se that up?
<ENERGIZE_> does anyone know if theres a good CAD program for CNC or a scan to CAD program
<linny1> well you can set it up upon install with the ubuntu alternate istall cd
<dynamic_battery> oh this is fun ^^
<fearful> njdube, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ there are all the versions listed with information for screenshots just google them with the version :p
<linny1> errm i think you can do it after install but ive never done it that way 1 sec ill google
<Golf_> hi, I've installed Windows and now I'm locked out of my Ubuntu partition, I don't have a Live CD and unentbooting only gives me the option to install to f:\ and that does not work, is there any way I can get back without reinstalling?
<pestilence> AngryElf: i think it was 915resolution, actually
<pestilence> but that only exists in versions before intrepid.
<dynamic_battery> what does PID mean? Process ID? or something?
<Palermo_> k
<ENERGIZE_> looking for a cad program for cnc anyone know of a good one
<fearful> dynamic_battery, correct again.
<egaudet> mythtv pvr-150 video but no sound?
<AngryElf> lspci doesn't say it's the 810 or 915 chipset
<pestilence> AngryElf: i had to do it on a 855gm chipset
<fluvvell> does anyone know how to set the ntpdrift file to a suitable number? I've installed ntp, which was supposed to be already installed as the clock has been loosing about 4 minutes over 4 hours
<dynamic_battery> fearful, thanks ^^ im trying to
<daeo> i, i just installed Ubuntu  8.04, after the reboot and I log into Gnome, i hear the login music and then am prompted to log in again, only if i go into failsafe gnome can i log in successfully.  Any Ideas what would cause this? maybe a video setting that my monitor doesn't support? how would I change it if that is the case?
<fearful> dynamic_battery, anytime.
<pestilence> AngryElf: from the package info:  845G, 855G, and 865G chipsets, as well as 915G, 915GM, and 945G chipsets
<tmurder> anyone else unable to play flv files with mplayer?
<linny1> Palermo_: heres some info that may be relevent http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/05/30/raid-lvm-and-acls-on-ubuntu-804/ but imo its much easyer to setup lvms during installs i personally use encrypted lvms on all my pcs theres a tut here http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/cryptolvm.html
<tmurder> unsupported video codec.. it used to work
<LuckyZhangWei> is there anyone familiar with the makefile?
<dynamic_battery> hmm.. strange.. why it says im using 330mb of memory?
<dynamic_battery> isnt that a bit much?
<pestilence> LuckyZhangWei: "the makefile"?
<Madpilot> dynamic_battery, Linux will use as much RAM as it can find for caching. Makes stuff run faster.
<LuckyZhangWei> G__main.obj: G__main.cxx
<LuckyZhangWei> 	$(CXX) $(CXXMACRO) $(CXXFLAGS) $(CCOPT) $(LINKSPEC) $(CINTIPATH) -Fo$@ -c $<
<fontpeg> does anybody know what happened to snapshot.madwifi.org I see links to DL from there and i cant
<hotbabysexy> hello
<hotbabysexy> linux device driver
<hotbabysexy> i'm back.
<LuckyZhangWei> okay
<WebcamWonder> Is there a command to check the current active connections?
<daeo> Any ideas why I can't log into Gnome normally?
<dynamic_battery> Madpilot, hmm.. that makes some sense.. i think :D
<pestilence> WebcamWonder: netstat
<fontpeg> does *anybody* know what happened to snapshot.madwifi.org I see links to DL from there and i cant
<WebcamWonder> pestilence: Ahh, awesome. Thanks!
<dynamic_battery> ok, im off... bye...
<daeo> how can i check the login log files? or are there any?
<benjamin> channel
<pestilence> daeo: system->administration->system log
<pestilence> daeo: auth.log
<cole> hi all, im trying to run a command in cron, ive edited /etc/crontab how ever the command i entered in there does not run, any ideas?
<pestilence> cole: look in the logs?
<hotbabysexy> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/lxr/http/source/ldd-examples/misc-modules/hello.c
<daeo> hrm i think i found the error
<hotbabysexy> i'm using the above code
<hotbabysexy> can't compile
<FloodBot3> hotbabysexy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hotbabysexy> headers file r missing
<hotbabysexy> help
<daeo> Feb 24 20:35:01 fae gdm[6196]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so)
<daeo> Feb 24 20:35:01 fae gdm[6196]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<daeo> Feb 24 20:35:01 fae gdm[6196]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so
<daeo> that look like my problem?
<pestilence> daeo: what is your problem?
<Stonebrew> I'm playing around with Jaunty, strangely synaptic (and others) seem to use gksu now instead of gksudo.. is this something I did?
<dadda> Hi, I'm going to partition my filesystem with LVM2 and wondering how large just the main / should be? I'm going to use open LVM2 partitions for /tmp /var /usr /home
<hotbabysexy> hello
<cole> pestilence: where are the logs for cron stored?
<daeo> I just installed Ubuntu, and when I try to log in, I get bounced back to the login screen. I am only able to log into failsafe gnome
<nellmathew> anyone know about the "timer not connected to IO-APIC" error?.. i tried noapic but my system freezes at login
<hotbabysexy> how to load kernel headers file?
<Palermo_> thanks linny1
<hotbabysexy> how to compile the code below
<hotbabysexy> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/lxr/http/source/ldd-examples/misc-modules/hello.c
<hotbabysexy> help
<Palermo_> but i dont see how to implement it
<FloodBot3> hotbabysexy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !compile | hotbabysexy
<ubottu> hotbabysexy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Palermo_> i know u can do LVM when u install ubuntu
<Palermo_> but how so aftgerwords
<pestilence> cole: /var/log/syslog
<linny1> Palermo_: what do ypu mean ?
<hotbabysexy> :(
<hotbabysexy> i tried it before
<hotbabysexy> i forgot the command
<mindslant> Howdy I just replaced my old CRT monitor with a new dell 1905.  I'm trying to get the native resolution or 1024.  I'm stuck at about 800.  I've installed and activated nvidia 173 and my rez was actually downgraded to 640.  I think my nvidia setup thinks I'm still using the crt.  any advice or howto's to point out?
<hotbabysexy> what is the command again?
<Flannel> hotbabysexy: That wiki page explains it.  Also, please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<pestilence> hotbabysexy: you are asking in the wrong room.
<WebcamWonder> !resolution | mindslant
<ubottu> mindslant: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<daeo> ﻿pestilence: did you read my answer?
<hotbabysexy> no
<Flannel> hotbabysexy: See also: http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html  And yes, this isn't really the place to go for basic C compiler questions.
<dadda> Can someone maybe post there disk usage/free to me so I can see how much space each partition/directory takes?
<rootfail> Help with this, anyone, please.
<rootfail> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6795069&postcount=27
<Palermo_> linny1: i didnt see instructions on how to set up lvm
<islan> when I try to watch this DVD movie with commentary, it just plays the movie with subtitles turned on and no commentary
<islan> is this normal?
<pestilence> daeo: sorry, just saw it.
<redvamp128> islan:  you usually have to select an alternate audo track -- in order to hear the commentary
<linny1> Palermo_:http://beginlinux.com/index.php/server_training/server-managment-topics/116-server-management/982-creating-logical-volumes-on-ubuntu-804 like i said tho its much easyer to do it when you install
 * foreveryou hah
<daeo> ﻿pestilence: no problem man, im not in serious hurry
<islan> redvamp128: thanks
<WebcamWonder> !atheros | rootfail
<ubottu> rootfail: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pestilence> daeo: can you open a terminal in failsafe gnome?
<Juravial> are there any wireless experts here? Could use some help...
<cole> pestilence: no i dont see my created job in the log
<Palermo_> i can reinstall no big dela
<daeo> ﻿pestilence: yeah i have it up now
<Palermo_> funny thing is that it doesnt see the right size harddrives
<Palermo_> sees a RAID of 800GB
<Palermo_> which is less than one HDD
<Palermo_> lol
<redvamp128> islan:  even with normal dvd players-- that is all the commentary is just an alternate audio (most dvd's are multilingual as well as have the 5.0 and the standard stereo) plus some have the commentary
<linny1> Palermo_: what doesnt see the correct size ?
<Athenon> Hey, my hd is 80% full, but i dont know whats eating it all up...how can i figure it out?
<Palermo_> when i installed ubuntu
<mindslant> hey, thanks for the wiki point.  Is xrandr supposed to take hold immediately or is there a trigger event to try the new rez?
<Palermo_> im using this machine for meida purposes
<Palermo_> hooking it up to a big screen
<Palermo_> watching movies
<pestilence> daeo: i would try "sudo aptitude reinstall libpam-smbpass"
<jrib> Audacitee: Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<egaudet> What's the best software to watch/record live TV
<Palermo_> playing games
<Palermo_> etc
<linny1> Palermo_: what do you get from sudo fdisk -l
<FloodBot3> Palermo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linny1> Palermo_: and df -h
<pestilence> cole: paste your crontab into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Palermo_> /dev/sdc1               1       23330   187398193+  83  Linux
<Palermo_> /dev/sdc2           23331       24321     7960207+   5  Extended
<Palermo_> /dev/sdc5           23331       24321     7960176   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<daeo> ﻿pestilence: ok , once its done installing all 348 files i'll try that
<pestilence> daeo: ha
<linny1> Palermo_:pm if you like to save spam :)
<Palermo_> /dev/sdc1             176G  2.5G  165G   2% /
<Palermo_> tmpfs                 1.4G     0  1.4G   0% /lib/init/rw
<Palermo_> varrun                1.4G  100K  1.4G   1% /var/run
<Palermo_> varlock               1.4G     0  1.4G   0% /var/lock
<Palermo_> udev                  1.4G  2.8M  1.4G   1% /dev
<FloodBot3> Palermo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | Palermo_
<daeo> pestilence: updates taht is
<ubottu> Palermo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IcemanV9> cole: in crontab, you'll need to use full path to the program/script that you're trying to run. create the log file in the crontab for troubleshooting; 0 3 * * * /bin/sh script.sh > /tmp/script.log 2>&1
<Palermo_> linny1: what do u think from my pasting?
<linny1> lol its hard to read its all split up
<daeo> pestilence: normally i use my box for pc games.. and decided to install a sata drive i got out of a dell someone threw outside.  The fool had pr0n all over it, I bet he had to lie to his wife in order to get rid of it and get another.
<linny1>  Palermo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com pls
<Jmz> Off to sleep night night all
<Palermo_> i will im sorry
<Palermo_> did u get all of what i pasted
<cole> kool, thanx for that
<Flannel> Palermo_: Use pastebin, paste.ubuntu.com
<daeo> whip out the ban hammers
<pestilence> daeo: either that or his wife is the one who put it outside
<linny1> Palermo_: no, btw did you partition the disks manually or did ubuntu do it ?
<Palermo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122654/
<Palermo_> there you go
<Palermo_> i just partitioned my 200gb hd
<Palermo_> dont think i touched the two 1.5tb drives
<evride1> hey dudez
<evride1> got a question
<daeo> pestilence: hehe, i think you might be right.  it was a good find too... p4 ht, can't tell speed (no stickers) .. DDR2 ram, sata hhd, dvd burner.. only thing wrong with it was the power supply is dead.
<evride1> when i shut down my computer my screen gets all garbled up and doesnt shut down
<linny1> Palermo_: ok it sees the disk fine
<evride1> any ideas?
<Palermo_> linny1: and you see that from the first command you gave me right?
<linny1> yes sda is 1500.3 gb
<Palermo_> got ya
<islan> redvamp128: it seems that the video player doesn't let me choose any other audio files
<Palermo_> also if i do lvm2 and i have to reformat my 200gb hd with the OS will it still be seen as one when i install it again
<islan> although mplayer does, I prefer to use the video player since it can use the controls on my keyboard
<Palermo_> is it linked to the OS thats installed i guess is my question
<mindslant> I ran xrandr -q and it told me my output device is Screen 0, when I tried testing another output rez nothing happened.  the command I use was"xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --rate 75"  If I put a space between Screen & 0 it give me a list of possible commands
<linny1> Palermo_ i dont really understan what you are asking but if you use lvm all disks will apperar as on for file managment purposes yes
<linny1> soryy about spelling its late :)
<Palermo_> linny1: lets say instead of upgrading to 9.04
<Palermo_> i want ot do a clean install... will 9.04 from a clean isntall
<Palermo_> see the lvm2 setup from 8.10
<daeo> ubuntu is at 9.04 already? jeeze... guess my cd i ordered is out of date >.<
<Palermo_> daeo: no its whats coming out in april
<daeo> i installed 8.03 hehe
<daeo> 4*
<Flannel> daeo: That's good.  You've got a LTS release.  You won't have to upgrade until 2011 on the desktop
<daeo> yes, the LTS one
<daeo> correct
<taz_> hello guys... any one u know how using with virtualbox ?????
<fearful> When's the next LTS coming out
<linny1> Palermo_:well 9.04 is still beta maybe even alpha i dunno but it should do btw lvm2 doesnt come with ubuntu just lvm does if i was you i would seriously conside a fresh install
<fearful> taz_, whats the problem?
<Flannel> fearful: 10.04 is scheduled
<daeo> not sure what LTS means but itsays 8.04LTS on the cd case
<Flannel> !lts | daeo
<Jack_Sparrow> taz_ /join #vbox
<ubottu> daeo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<fearful> Flannel, aww so long
<linny1>  daeo: lts long term support
<taz_> hi
<daeo> Ah good.
<Palermo_> does performing an lvm delte whats on the drives?
<daeo> Ordered 20 of them and handed them out to friends.. barely installing it now after about 6 months.
<taz_> right now i using this ubunut 8.10 ... already i did download from add/remove  virtualbox.. so how i can get window xp??
<daeo> buy it ?
<Flannel> fearful: Its only a year away
<fearful> taz_, I would suggest to download the new version of Virtual Box, 2.1 I think, then you need a XP install disc and I'll guide you through it
<antoine> xubuntu intrepide + eeepc 900 + atheros ar242X + madwifi possible ????????????,,
<linny1> Palermo_: i really dont know as i said ive never done it after the installation but i think its possible to do it and save the data
<Jack_Sparrow> taz_ We cant help you with that.  and you need to /join #vbox to learn how to set it up and use it
<fearful> Flannel, I know, but it can feel a long time
<Palermo_> ok i will try
<fearful> taz_, or what Jack_Sparrow said.
<millertime_018> hey, i just installed blueman and i'm having trouble updating
<linny1> Palermo_: from what ive just seen from google tho it looks much more difficult than the way i normally do it
<taz_> fearful.. great.. thanks for help..so what start with??
<millertime_018> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6B15AB91951DC1E2
<Palermo_> linny1: is there a speed difference between raid0 and lvm
<millertime_018> that's what's shown when i update
<redvamp128> evride1:   Incomplete shutdown issue - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359190&amp;highlight=Incomplete+shutdown+issue>
<redvamp128> #3 on the list
<savvas> millertime_018: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099
<Jack_Sparrow> fearful thanks, take him to PM and walk him through it
<homeskill> how much hard drive space does a full install of ubuntu 8.10 take?
<millertime_018> savvas: how did you know about this?
<savvas> millertime_018: about what? I made that perl script :)
<dadda> How large should / be if I use LVM for /tmp /var /usr /home /opt
<Jack_Sparrow> homeskill YOu can get it down to very tiny but call it 4 gigs or so
<millertime_018> savvas: why did you give it to me?
<linny1> linny1: prolly yes in theory raid 0 should be faster i dont know if there will be much difference
<redvamp128> evride1:  also look at post 10
<dsafa2> ubuntu ldap cleint.  non-local account logins fail to server.  ideas?
<millertime_018> savvas: i just want to know how to fix blueman
<Flannel> dadda: put / on LVM.  You just can't (easily) put /boot on LVM
<millertime_018> or the update process i mean...
<millertime_018> i don't know
<savvas> millertime_018: please read the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099 - it will update your PPA links and get the GPG keys you need
<dadda> I whant / to be standalone if my system fails
<millertime_018> savvas: well there's one thing that might change the conditions of the script you wrote
<dadda> can 386MB be enough for / if I use LVM for /var  /usr   /home   /opt    /tmp   /var/tmp   ?
<savvas> millertime_018: I'm listening
<spaceghost> Whats going on everyone
<millertime_018> Savvas: in the process of installing blueman, the .list file was placed in a new directory i think
<millertime_018> etc/apt/sources.list.d
<savvas> millertime_018: the script is updated and supports sources.list.d :)
<Flannel> dadda: Probably not.
<millertime_018> also, is there any way i can speed up my boot time in ubuntu?
<millertime_018> savvas: wow.
<Titan8990> Jack_Sparrow, any chance you know why this busy channel never has a moderator?
<dadda> How large then?
<Flannel> Titan8990: this channel does have operators.  They just follow freenode guidelines.
<millertime_018> wow.
<daeo> incognito
<millertime_018> savvas: i think i'm behind... i want to be able to program...
<millertime_018> what's the definition of script kiddie?
<Flannel> dadda: If you can spare a gig, I'd go with that.  Otherwise maybe 768M?
<savvas> millertime_018: boot time is about 20-30 seconds in jaunty, the current release in development
<spaceghost> Hey What do you guys think of this idea on ubuntu brainstorm?  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18273/
<dadda> I will spare a 1GB
<rootfail> ubottu : Thanks, I'll read into that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daeo> pestilence: time to reboot, i'll see if the update did any good
<millertime_018> savvas: well, I don't want to download anything and update until the official release of Jaunty comes out
<millertime_018> savvas: no beta testing I mean
<spaceghost> When is Jaunty coming out?
<savvas> millertime_018: then.. I don't know :)
<savvas> spaceghost: around the end of april probably
<millertime_018> savvas: ok thanx for the help
<linny1> spaceghost: never use the gui synaptic anyways allways cache searc and apt-get
<savvas> spaceghost: ubuntu jaunty 9.04 => 2009.04 => 2009-April => April, 2009 ;)
<Flannel> spaceghost: #ubuntu-offtopic is the appropriate place for discussing brainstorms, not here.  Thanks.
<Titan8990> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<spaceghost> well whats this chat for?
<blackbyte> hi !1
<Flannel> spaceghost: this is for Ubuntu support
<spaceghost> ah
<savvas> spaceghost: ubuntu 9.04 is not released as stable yet
<blackbyte> somebody talks spanish?
<Flannel> !es | blackbyte
<ubottu> blackbyte: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blackbyte> thanks !!
<savvas> millertime_018: anytime :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> i think my opengl is messed up
<MrWizeGuy1983> where can I get help with opengl on ubuntu 8.10?
<cybercom> i want to do automate backup using grsync .... the sync was done successfully .... i cant do it by automatically ......... in the  cronjob.... any other option
<KurtKraut> Is there a email CLI client that is close to mutt but does not require extra MTU/MUA software ?
<doxie> ubuntu sucks
<Flannel> KurtKraut: I think most people just use nullmailer or something similar
<cybercom> doxie:  watch ur words /......
<Flannel> doxie: Please stay on topic, thanks.
<doxie> ubuntu is not that good
<Flannel> KurtKraut: Or esmtp is a popular (and easy) one
<linny1> doxie: thanks for your input now go back to playing with yourself goodbye
<cybercom> doxie: reason y r u telling likethat
<MrWizeGuy1983> what's better than ubuntu then?
<Flannel> doxie: Did you have a support question we could help you with?
<doxie> linny1: watch your mouth
<Flannel> linny1: Please don't
<KurtKraut> Flannel: nullmailer seems to lack a lot of features for my need. I'll check. esmtp
<maxxist> quit feeding the doxie troll
<doxie> yeah linny1, stfu!
<Flannel> KurtKraut: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/08/configuring-mutt-to-use-an-alternate-mta-esmtp/
<cybercom> ok ......
<KurtKraut> Flannel: let me explain my scenario. I want a CLI email client for my Eee
<cybercom> i want to do automate backup using grsync .... the sync was done successfully .... i cant do it by automatically ......... in the  cronjob.... any other option
<cybercom> ???????????
<FloodBot3> cybercom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrWizeGuy1983> ok, that was fun and all, anyone know how to fix opengl on ubuntu?
<cybercom> ya i didnt flood
<prince_jammys> you probably should fix your keyboard first
<cybercom> tats right prince_jammys
<Yang1> anyone ever heard of 2x application server?
<Flannel> cybercom: You should use rsync, which grsync is a frontend for.
<cybercom> i'm using grsync at tis moment
<cybercom> Flannel:
<MrWizeGuy1983> Flannel do you know anything about opengl?
<qwerkus> I'm a total noob at bash scripting who's trying to get a 10-lines script doing its job - without success; would someone agree to share his mighty coding wisdom with me, and review my 10 lines to get it work finally ?
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy1983: Not as far as technical support, no.
<Jack_Sparrow> qwerkus /join #bash
<qwerkus> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> qwerkus sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<MrWizeGuy1983> Flannel do you know where I should look?  it's probably not complicated, I just never had to mess with it before
<Flannel> MrWizeGuy1983: Nope
<Yang1> anone heard of 2x application server client for linux i am having some problems with parameters that im trying to pass
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys Thanks for your help on that sed command earlier today
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: ah, no problem
<MrWizeGuy1983> apparently there's an opengl room, who knew
<lufis> Hi. I've got a vga-vga connection between my laptop and my widescreen tv on intrepid. I can't seem to configure the two screens correctly. I can only view one at a time --- the screen on my tv works great now, but the one on my laptop is skewed and mis-shaped... what's up with that?
<cybercom> Flannel: about my problem .... any other option from that
<redvamp128> Yang1:  you could try asking that one in #ubuntu-server room.
<Dmole> google is not helping me find gmplayer key bindings examples...help?
<Flannel> cybercom: I'm sure there are other commad line sync programs sure.  But why don't you want to use rsync?
<eross> is there any such thing as quality and somewhat cheap VR glasses yet?
<pestilence> Dmole: isn't that in /usr/share/doc/gmplayer?
<Dmole> pestilence:"No such file or directory"
<daeo> pestilence: well it seems that did not fix my problem
<Yang1> thanks redvamp128
<daeo> in fact, when i rebooted, the new kernal version doesn't even startup gdm correctly.
<pestilence> Dmole: sorry, look at /etc/mplayer/input.conf
<redvamp128> Yang1:  I am sure someone in that room should be able to help you configure the server and the client
<Dmole> pestilence: thanks  :))
<pestilence> daeo: you reinstalled libpam-smbpass ?
<Yang1> redvamp128: thanks i just need some help with passing parameters though but thanks
<erk71> Hi. Is there a simple binary clock panel app for gnome, like what is available on the kubuntu desktop?
<daeo> pestilence:  i don't get the error anymore but it still goes right back to login prompt
<daeo> pestilence: yes i did
<pestilence> daeo: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<daeo> pestilence: you would think so, but lets find out
<Titan8990> redvamp128, he is talking about commercial proprietary software, I would actually say that its unlikely
<daeo> pestilence: yes it is
<savvas> erk71: install screenlets :)
<bartek> Hi there, For some reason all of a sudden I am having major issues with upgrading deluge-torrent. Here's what happens when I try to do apt-get upgrade: http://dpaste.com/1252/ .. I've tried apt-get install -f with no luck (same error) .. any tips?
<daeo> pestilence: also, if i try to boot directly to shell, greeter crashes and before I even get the login screen, my monitor is set to above 1280x1024, how can i change the default resolution for the shell?
<cybercom> Flannel: i use grsync to sync my data from my old backup machine to a new high end backup machine.... and i'm doing it manually everyday ...... so what i need is i want it to be automatically sync all my data every morning and send me a log of the results after the sync is successfull.
<pestilence> daeo: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<daeo> pestilence: ok
<savvas> bartek: you are using PPA, non-ubuntu packages
<jrib> bartek: are you mixing repos?
<bartek> savvas: right, just the one for deluge-torrent
<bartek> I never had an issue until today, so it confuses me
<daeo> pestilence: this looks like it: ** (nautilus:5923): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<daeo> gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<daeo> ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 5903, errno = 0
<daeo> ~
<FloodBot3> daeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savvas> bartek: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall deluge deluge-common deluge-core
<pestilence> daeo: try "the google"
<erk71> savvas: thanks, i will try that!
<cybercom> Flannel: are you there?????
<nyx> Has anyone noticed Ubuntu slowing in speed and stability from 7.04 -> 8.10?  And will Canonical be focusing on speed and reliability for their 9.04 release instead of *just* updating packages?
<bartek> savvas: same error :/
<savvas> bartek: if it doesn't work, you should /join #deluge
<bartek> alright, thanks
<Flannel> cybercom: right.  Why don't you want to use rsync?
<redvamp128> bartek:  I don't know if this will help you but getdeb.net has 1.1.3 and its in a .deb Application Information - Deluge <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Deluge>
<cybercom> to sync my data
<cybercom> Flannel:
<Flannel> cybercom: That doesn't make sense?
<cybercom> tats y i use the rsync
<mlindeblom> Bootup speed in jaunty is fast - much faster than 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> nyx This is support.. try #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions etc
<cybercom> y?
<bartek> redvamp128: thanks for the link :)
<Flannel> cybercom: rsync will work, and will work with cron too.
<cybercom> Flannel: y?
<daeo> pestilence: this looks promising, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830531
<cybercom> but it doesnt
<redvamp128> bartek:  though you may have to uninstall the prior version and install the current
<nyx> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cybercom> ok i give u the command in the paste
<Flannel> cybercom: grsync won't wok with cron.  rsync will.
<daeo> pestilence: this sound safe -> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<cybercom> ooo ok
<Flannel> daeo, pestilence: there's no reason to include the -f
<Jack_Sparrow> daeo yes
<daeo> i am looking at a ubuntu forums post
<cybercom> so, what is the solution Flannel
<savvas> bartek: try with aptitude: sudo aptitude reinstall deluge deluge-common deluge-core
<daeo> ill try it and reboot
<Flannel> cybercom: Use rsync
<Titan8990> cybercom, +1 rsync
<pestilence> daeo: yea.  NOT.
<cybercom> but grsync is the GUI based
<pestilence> great, he already did it :-D
<cybercom> also the its based on the rsync
<bartek> savvas: I found it, it was a deluge issue, on their forums they provided a temp solution
<Flannel> cybercom: Yes.  You'll have to use rsync.  What are you having trouble following?
<Jack_Sparrow> To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -r .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Titan8990> cybercom, many of the helpers here are more familur with CLI application and can assist you better that way
<solid_liquid> !ping
<solid_liquid> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Titan8990> cybercom, and like flannel is pointing out, GUI application often have limitations that the CLI back end does not
<cybercom> but i'm not expert in the rsync ...... its all based in the command rite
<pestilence> Jack_Sparrow: it is better to have people just move files like that out of the way
<cybercom> Flannel:
<savvas> !ask | solid_liquid
<ubottu> solid_liquid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pestilence> Jack_Sparrow: that way, if they find "my favorite settings that i spent years perfecting" are now missing, it is easy to restor
<daeo> pestilence: that didn't work
<daeo> pestilence: the command worked obviously but it did not resolve my issue
<pestilence> daeo: ok.  did you see this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5841400&postcount=6
<Flannel> cybercom: Yes, any program you use cron with will be command line.  You may see if grsync has an ability to output an rsync command for you (which seems like a long shot, but who knows).  If not, you'll need to figure out rsync (at least a little bit)
<Titan8990> cybercom, rsync is not difficutlt....    rsync [options] <source> <destination>
<Jack_Sparrow> pestilence Noted.. but people should also have backups and things like that.  If you spent years perfecting your settings I would assume you backed them up and knew how to restore them
<madmike> is there a way to purge your memory?  in windows I used to have a program that freed up memory that was being used, but was still reserved for programs that were closed
<eross> to get xplane to play on my 64bit ubuntu os, i had to copy over some 32bit shared libraries. Is there a way to avoid this when creating a 32bit game?
<Flannel> cybercom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync covers some stuff
<pestilence> Jack_Sparrow: sure.  but you will soon realize that virtually nobody in here actually has backups.
<RoC_MasterMind> madmike, not necessary, linux has good memory management, windows doesn't.
<sfer21> madmike: Linux uses memory differently
<Jack_Sparrow> pestilence I am aware.  I have been here for years
<Titan8990> madmike, that defeats the purpose of memory doesn't it?
<pestilence> Jack_Sparrow: k :-D
<daeo> pestilence: trying it now.. but im not finding the file it talks about...
<Titan8990> madmike, if something else needs to space of a closed application, linux will give clear it up
<Titan8990> madmike, but it stays there in case you open the app again
<RoC_MasterMind> sorta
<usser> eross, if it doesnt come in 64 bit then, theres basically two options 1 copying 32bit libs and 2 creating a 32bit chroot environment
<f_newton> pestilence, not only is that bad advice... backup is the first word in responsible computing, but why would you want to be known a a barren scourge?
<RoC_MasterMind> any memory not in use by a process is used as disk cache.
<madmike> lol, i mean, i know it has better management, but it still uses more memory after it's been on a while, even if I haven't done anything.  But I'll take that as a no :)  Thanks
<RoC_MasterMind> madmike, then you need to close whatever apps are using more and more memory :-D
<pestilence> f_newton: excuse me?
<sfer21> madmike: Yeah, that's because it uses memory differently as a kind of cache.
<Flannel> madmike: Unused memory is wasted memory.  It'll grab stuff it thinks it might need and stick them in memory
<cybercom> thanks Flannel ... will look on it
<daeo> pestilence: ok i removed it, rebooting again.
<madmike> alright, i didn't know that
<f_newton> pestilence..... a scourge of disease baring insects
<pestilence> f_newton: if you look back, i wasn't advocating against backups.
<madmike> like pre-fetching
<usser> like super-mega-prefetch-everything or whatever they call it on windows
<madmike> thanks again
<f_newton> well I am just saying that suggesting people dont do backups is not really a good thing
<pestilence> f_newton: i was just acknowledging that most people are irresponsible
<madmike> i have nothing worth backing up
<Jack_Sparrow> f_newton no one is suggesting you NOT do backups
<madmike> it can all be downloaded again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> madmike How is that old timex Sinclair working these days
<f_newton> well ... back up backup BackUp...
<f_newton> Ive got a sinclair!
<madmike> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm guessing that was a joke, and i didn't get it :(
<Jack_Sparrow> madmike np..  f_newton  did
<usser> f_newton, oh, great little machine...
<f_newton> lol for what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry all, I did not mean to start a bunch of offtopic
<f_newton> my commadore was a good little machine
<usser> tsk tsk tsk
<madmike> was it an old computer type or something?
<madmike> oh ok
<madmike> i get it now
<hotbabysexy> http://pastebin.com/m6555139d << help
<Paco_Paco> how do i install and configure samba?
<f_newton> madmike, they were offered on the back page of science digest etc back in the early '70s
<qcjn> hi, i wan t to add a lyricwiki to gmpc, ho can i find if the requirements are there ? cause the plugin is there but it doesn't work ?
<savvas> eross: there are 32-bit libraries for 64-bit ubuntu: ia32-libs - you have to use linux32 when running it, e.g.: linux32 sh ./somescript
<daeo> no dice
<vvinet> Is there a way to manually choose the sound output between the speakers and headset regardless of the presence/absence of a headset?
<Jack_Sparrow> hotbabysexy Please dont do that
<Tr3y-> Hey anyone have any innformation about ventrilo in wine not getting anything in #winehq
<aptigo> is there a way to output the time a process has taken after it's finished
<usser> eross, also theres a great little utility around on the web getlibs, it looks at what 32 libraries are used by an app and downloads them for you
<f_newton> my brother had an amiga and I had a commadore 64
<daeo> Tr3y-: Rogue Games ring a bell?
<crdlb> aptigo: 'time process' will time it
<f_newton> then I got a tandy  :)   I  was a stud
<Tylerdurden> I just did my first ubuntu install and everything is working great except my Dvd burner isn't working
<aptigo> thank you!
<Tylerdurden> can someone help
<pestilence> aptigo: or /usr/bin/time
<Veinor> anybody here know how to keep sshfs from timing out?
<daeo> pestilence: hrm, anymore ideas ?
<Tr3y-> daeo: ?
<daeo> pestilence: i'd hate to have to reinstall.. took 30 mins of my time
<Paco_Paco> how do i install and configure samba?
<daeo> Tr3y-: nevermind, you have name similar to friend of mine
<daeo> Tr3y-: he uses ubuntu also
<Tr3y-> daeo: ahh Was going to say I played a rogue :-P
<Tr3y-> daeo: in wow lol
<pestilence> daeo: dunno.  one of those posts made it seem like a problem with ATI drivers.  do you have an ATI card?
<f_newton> Paco_Paco, samba has a pretty good website documentation page set up
<daeo> pestilence: >.> and if i said yes?
<Titan8990> !samba | Paco_Paco
<daeo> pestilence: yeah i do
<ubottu> Paco_Paco: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<redvamp128> !samba | Paco_Paco
<daeo> pestilence: pos x200 onboard
<pestilence> daeo: do you have the proprietary drivers installed?  i know nothing about ATI drivers, though
<Paco_Paco> they redirected me to this channel in #samba f_newton
<pestilence> you could probably get it to work using the vesa drivers
<Paco_Paco> its distro specific
<f_newton> Im running an ati and the ubuntu driver is better  then the ati proprietary driver for my card
<pestilence> Paco_Paco: sudo aptitude install samba
<daeo> pestilence: i wish i knew... as i just installed and ubuntu in its awesome glory installed on its own
<f_newton> Paco_Paco, excuse me?
<pestilence> Paco_Paco: then it is no longer distro specific.
<Paco_Paco> pestilence the installing isnt the issue its the configuring
<kavinsky> tr3y what's the problem with Vent on wine? Specifically?
<shazoor> i want to install drivers for my intel g31/33 chipset.. can anyone kindly help me please
<pestilence> Paco_Paco: i don't think configuring is distro specific
<Tr3y-> kavinsky: can't get gsm to work anymore
<sfer21> Paco_Paco: then if it's the configurin, it isn't really distro specific
<f_newton> installation managers are distro specific
<Tr3y-> kavinsky: also getting no real sound through the speex codec
<pestilence> daeo: i think you have to install the "restricted" drivers.  google that.
<f_newton> packages for linux are pretty much distro inclusive
<Paco_Paco> i am not here to debate semantics
<pestilence> we're just trying to say that they blew you off, Paco_Paco
<f_newton> basically
<pestilence> go back there and tell them we told you that
<shazoor> are these drivers provoded by intel?
<Tylerdurden> Having some trouble getting ubuntu to read my dvd drive, shows the drive but when i open it, it says unable to mount location
<Flannel> Paco_Paco: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<f_newton> pestilence, he'll get booted and he may need their help later
<daeo> pestilence: this -> ?? http://www.michaellarabel.com/index.php?k=blog&i=114
<Paco_Paco> ty Flannel
<daeo> pestilence: i don't have this option
<f_newton> Paco_Paco, you can use google ya know... it works
<Flannel> Paco_Paco: for what its worth, Titan8990 gave you that answer a few minutes ago.
<pestilence> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paco_Paco> not really i am in china yahoo and google violate human rights
<pestilence> daeo: ^^^^
<pestilence> in particular, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<daeo> following !!
<Titan8990> Paco_Paco, google is a major supporter of open source applications
<rdw200169> Titan8990, yeah, i think android is open too
<Titan8990> rdw200169, it is, they recently got xserver to run on it
<Paco_Paco> Titan8990 so?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daeo> thanks guys this looks promising!
<Titan8990> Paco_Paco, so companies like google, novell, and etc need to be supported if linux is to succeed in the desktop market
<Paco_Paco> this isnt the place to discuss politics, so you should have posted that offtopic command the instant f_newton told me to google it Flannel
<Paco_Paco> google is offtopic also
<sfer21> Paco_Paco: Now it's just getting offtopic even more. No need to debate it, you've got a solution now.
<Pici> Ubuntu is on topic, so please cease the semantics discussion.
<Flannel> Paco_Paco: He's already been dealt with, actually.
<Paco_Paco> i'm sorry for being offtopic
<JordiGH> Are there any horror stories about ntfs-3g? My brother reported one, but it's starting to sound like El Chupacabras or a UFO sighting to me... all the alleged evidence is blurry and out of focus.
<Mean_Admin> I plan to build a HTPC, I"m wondering if Ubuntu can handle the HDMI out for the ATI HD 3450
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, yes, but nvidia offers better support on linux
<Mean_Admin> Titan8990: is it worth shelling out more ?
<daeo> wow, it looked promising until the 2nd command gave me an error
<daeo> and it looks like i can only do this is normal mode not safe mode
<tritium> Mean_Admin: personally, I think so.  Also, for a HTPC, you don't need 3D acceleration, and a mobo with integrated graphics such as the GeForce 9300 or 9400 would do quite adequately.
<daeo> which is crazy
<Marfi> Why can't Adobe or canonical make it easy to install flash? md5 sum. Some people don't know how to use wget. =P
<Flannel> Marfi: The flash package means you don't have to use wget.
<Tylerdurden> is there a reason ubuntu would see the dvd drive and everything but not be able to read media put in?
<savvas> Marfi: install flashplugin-nonfree
<tritium> Marfi: it has been made easy
<Marfi> Flannel: I know, but it will kick back an md5 error from tiem to time
<Mean_Admin> tritium: so basically any card with HDMI will do ?
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, actually, the top chipset for HTPC is the 780G, unfortunatly, its linux support is not great
<crdlb> Marfi: that's because adobe is too dumb to version their tarballs
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, but I have seen reviews to show that integrated chips are fine
<Marfi> savvas: tritium did that and got an md5 sum. crdlb
<tritium> Mean_Admin: no, newer chipsets support H.264 better.  I'd get a very recent nVidia card, or ATI.
<savvas> Marfi: not anymore, there are talks to host flash on canonical partner archive
<Marfi> I know that everyone, I'm just saying. Some people don't know how to get it to work without the easy way. =)
<Marfi> savvas: that would be amazing
<sfer21> Marfi: If you knew that, why did you bring it up in this channel?
<Mean_Admin> Titan8990: yeah I have motherboard without integrated graphics, and I need a card and since it's not for games but for HTPC, I'm looking for stuff that can render 1080p with HDMI out
<daeo> ubottu: i followed the how to and encountered an issue not covered on the "How-To"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savvas> Marfi: i think it's already being hosted, enable canonical partner from System > Administration > Soft. Sources > Third-party software
<JordiGH> So everyone thinks that ntfs-3g works marvelously?
<Marfi> sfer21: because I am giving the channel a heads up
<Marfi> JordiGH: YES!
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, AMD 780G can
<daeo> pestilence: the "How-To" didn't work
<JordiGH> Marfi: I'll have to figure out how my brother claims that Windows Vista erased some files during some sort of scan which he put in there from Linux... :-/
<Mean_Admin> Titan8990: ok, em, any ati card with the amd 780g chipset ?
<Marfi> savvas: so is that one put out by adobe and canonical, or just canonical?
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, the card would void the chipset.....
<Marfi> JordiGH: MS hates Linux
<tritium> Titan8990: actually, the nVidia 9400 is the top chipset now
<savvas> Marfi: I don't know :)
<JordiGH> Marfi: But could it have actually happened?
<tritium> Marfi: you don't need a card unless your current mobo doesnt' have an adequate IGP
<bobbob1016> Trying to run an application in a terminal from the gnome panel, I get this when running it "Failed to execute child process -x"
<Mean_Admin> I'm really not looking for top,  I just want it to output HDMI/DVI and have a 1080p resolution :(
<hotbabysexy> hi.i want to install linux kernel 2.6.25
<Marfi> JordiGH: files being deleted from windows scannign linux, or linux scanning windows?
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, there ya go, nvidia 9400
<hotbabysexy> iam running ubuntu
<Mean_Admin> and work with linux, of course :S
<Mean_Admin> Titan8990: thanks
<JordiGH> Marfi: Windows scanning the ntfs drive to which ntfs-3g wrote.
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, but what we are suggesting is cheaper than you are spending with the ati card....
<Mean_Admin> Titan8990: can't I go with the 8400 since it's basically the same thing (or so the great powers that be say) ?
<skeletal> People, why if can't access to irc.blackhat.ru????
<savvas> Marfi: adobe-flashplugin is Adobe's: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/ - ubuntu uses flashplugin-nonfree
<Titan8990> Mean_Admin, we are talking about chipsets, not discrete cards
<Marfi> savvas: then what is the flashplugin-nonfree?
<hotbabysexy> my question is will it mess up my ubuntu O/S if i install linux kernel 2.6.25 on my ubuntu?
<tritium> Mean_Admin: phoronix.com is a good resource
<daeo> pestilence: getting this error now after following "How-To" -->  insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<savvas> Marfi: debian: http://packages.qa.debian.org/flashplugin-nonfree
<skeletal> When i try access to irc.blackhat.ru, say in the scrren "there isn't route to server."
<Marfi> JordiGH: If anything, you would have lost files on the Linux side. Windows shouldn't have scanned, though
<skeletal> why?
<ENERGIZE> i have 8.04 now and was looking into changing to 8.10 but can i take my installed files i have on 8.04 and put them on 8.10
<Mean_Admin> tritium: thanks !
<tritium> Mean_Admin: this isn't too old to be useful: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_hdmi&num=1
<hotbabysexy> hello
<hotbabysexy> you there?
<Flannel> ENERGIZE: you can upgrade to 8.10
<Marfi> ENERGIZE: yes, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> !patience | hotbabysexy
<ubottu> hotbabysexy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mean_Admin> Titan8990: ok sorry I though you meant the 9400 model
<JordiGH> Marfi: I'm confused, then. "Can't reproduce". I'll have to ask him again what exactly he did and saw.
<sfer21> !hi | hotbabysexy
<ubottu> hotbabysexy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Izinucs> nobody here but us geeks.
<JordiGH> Hey, how come I didn't get greeted?
<Mean_Admin> tritium: that's basically brand new article ! :)
<hotbabysexy> my question is will it mess up my ubuntu O/S if i install linux kernel 2.6.25 on my ubuntu?
<sfer21> hotbabysexy: Why do you need to?
<nicebodchick> Hello
<sfer21> If you don't need to, don't mess with it.
<Marfi> JordiGH: ntfs-3g is in Linux. Imo...it works better than MS's ntfs. there is always a possibility of data being lost, but i don't see him looseing specific files
<sfer21> Nice try, JordiGH ;)
<tritium> hotbabysexy: why would you do that?  2.6.27 is the current kernel in intrepid
<nicebodchick> Marfi: Yeah, it's really weird. I'm gonna have to interrogate him.
<hotbabysexy> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/xref.html  << i want to compile the code which only works with 2.6.25
<ENERGIZE> Marfi: i just tryed that but it says im already updated
<Flannel> !upgrade | ENERGIZE
<ubottu> ENERGIZE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<IcemanV9> ENERGIZE: if you're already updated, then check to see what version; lsb_release -a
<Mean_Admin> tritium: that article is basically saying 'chances are if you have ati 2000 series or up and you're fine"
<tritium> Mean_Admin: not exactly.  In fact, I'd advise you to go for nVidia over ATI.
<Mean_Admin> tritium: all righty then
<d_rugs420> anyone have a problem with komodo edit?
<Hilikus> hey guys, im trying to install the binary nvidia driver but the process crashes when trying to compile it, is anyone using it with the latest ubuntu ?
<d_rugs420> it dont show my autocomplete in foreach loops
<tritium> Mean_Admin: check out the Gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H
<Mean_Admin> tritium: if found a ASUS EN8400GS
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys i need help with my  vostro 1400 bluetooth adapter
<Mean_Admin> tritium: the motherboard is already present and unchangeable :S
<tritium> Mean_Admin: ok
<Mean_Admin> tritium: but thanks for recommendation
<ENERGIZE> i downloaded and burned 8.10 onto a disc and i can boot it but if i install it will it just upgrade ubuntu and keep my files or will it just install the base version of 8.10
<Hammerhead> Hi all, having a weird one.  Have a 3ware 8600 RAID controller. Ubuntu see's the mirrored 80Gig drive fine. Install and partioning go fine as well. Halfway through the install at %50 it fails with an error about unable to write to the harddrive?!?!? any ideas?
<Hammerhead> Google and fourms are no help
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does any one know anything about setting bluetooth on a vostro 1400 running intrepid?
<usser> ENERGIZE, regular desktop cd doesnt update, the only option is clean install
<usser> ENERGIZE, upgrade from within your existing installation
<usser> !upgrade | ENERGIZE
<ubottu> ENERGIZE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<daeo> wow, now it works
<daeo> thanks guys
<Hammerhead> If I boot into the desktop, I can not run fdisk or cfdisk on the logical drive either...
<Hammerhead> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does any one know anything about setting bluetooth on a vostro 1400 running intrepid?
<Hilikus> hey guys, im trying to install the binary nvidia driver but the process crashes when trying to compile it, is anyone using it with intrepid?
<tritium> Hilikus: compile?  All you have to do is install the ubuntu package.
<Hilikus> or does anyone know if the opensource nvidia driver now supports svideo
<alonso_> hola
<tritium> Hilikus: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Hilikus> tritium last time i checked (in hardy) the opensource driver didnt support svideo output
<tritium> Hilikus: no, I'm talking about nvidia-glx, the restricted drivers.
<Hilikus> oh really?
<Hilikus> k
<tritium> !nvidia | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ENERGIZE> thanks
<phantomcircuit> Is there an SVN client that integrates with nautilus?
<egc> has anybody ever noticed that the output of "ps -ef" has their UID instead of their username?
<egc> mine does, i wonder if thats wrong
<Flannel> phantomcircuit: http://marius.scurtescu.com/2005/08/24/nautilus_scripts_for_subversion
<spaceBARbarian> i have a ubuntu guest on a windows host (vbox) and for some reason i cant get my static IP settings to save, they get reset to automatic DHCP when i restart
<ecret2> how do I extend the konsole past the default 502 lines?  I know I could manually copy the .bash_history to a backup but I figure theres a easier way.
<sfer21> egc: Mine gives the UID - as a matter of fact, that's what the first column is called.
<egc> sfer21: heh, i guess youre right ;)
<egc> however, other usernames appear, and it looks like may be a bug
<egc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/42084
<xshell> Hi everyone
<sfer21> !hi|xshell
<ubottu> xshell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<egc> sfer21: is youre username > 8 chars?
<fearful> Hello
<redvamp128> spaceBARbarian:  you have to shut down the vm-- then go into the settings for the vm and set them there-- changing them in the GUest OS has no effect.
<iShock> If you order CDS online, how long do they usually take to get to the USA?
<fearful> taz_
<sfer21> egc: No, I only have one that's 8 characters, nothing more
<haris__> hey guys... my gnome-panel (taskbar thing) is not showing up anymore...i dunno why...please help
<egc> sfer21: ah ok, maybe its >= 8
<fearful> haris__, Press alt + f2 and type gnome-panel
<iShock> If you order CDS online, how long do they usually take to get to the USA?
<haris__> fearful, i do that and nothing happens
<egc> users with short names on my system do show up in the output
<egc> oh well
<mikewu> ecret2: if you want to extend the scroll bar, its probably under preferences/options if you want to extend the command history size, put export HISTSIZE=10000 in your .bashrc
<sfer21> egc: actually, hold on a second...
<egc> maybe not a biggie, but i thought it was related to a problem i had with fast user switching
<iShock> If you order CDS online, how long do they usually take to get to the USA?
<fearful> haris__, did you try sudo killall gnome-panel that should restart it
<haris__> fearful, i've tried that before too...let me try it again
<TheMiNd> mmm
<sfer21> egc: Yeah, I have a few that turn up as their number - maybe it happens if it's 3 characters or less, too
<fearful> haris__, give me a second
<xTheMiNd> ALRIGHT
<xTheMiNd> so.
<usser> iShock, i got mine in about a week
<d_rugs420> should i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<fearful> haris__, have you tried re-installing the gnome-panel?
<xTheMiNd> I need help.  Is anyone here a psychiatrist?
<haris__> fearful, yup tried it again... nothing happens... when i do ps ax | grep gnome-panel i do see it running
<homer> hello
<sfer21> !offtopic | xTheMind
<ubottu> xTheMind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<egc> sfer21: interesting
<sfer21> !hi|homer
<ubottu> homer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iShock> usser, mine were approved and sent to the shipping company on 1-06-09, it's been over a month
<Guest14634> how can i do C++ development in Unbuntu
<sfer21> egc: Yeah, sounds like a pretty unusual bug
<xTheMiNd> Oh, yeah, this isn't the psychiatry channel.
<haris__> Guest14634, use the g++ library
<xTheMiNd> Well I was right when i said i needed help.
<usser> iShock, well they do say it may take a lot of time, so :)
<fearful> haris__, remove the gnome panel completely, sudo apt-get purge gnome-panel then re install it sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<xTheMiNd> I need help getting my QuickCam working in ubuntu, for starters
<sfer21> xTheMiNd: Go ahead, ask
<Flannel> Guest14634: you need to install build-essential, after that, you'll be able to compile.
<xTheMiNd> So how do I install my webcam... i am ubuntu newb and anything thats not coming from the package manager frightens me
<ecret2> mikewu: thank you, HISTSIZE worked great.
<sfer21> xTheMind: What software are you using with it? What are the problems you're having, if any? Is it just not noticing that it's there?
<fearful> haris__, get back to me if it worked
<sfer21> xTheMiNd: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642015
<littledragon> New user here.. I am trying to run a game server program, anytime I load it I get the message Server: Unable to use port 5122   Any suggestions?
<spaceBARbarian> redvamp128=> i am talking about editing a connection in my guest (ubuntu) so that it uses a static IP instead of automatic (DHCP), i cant change that in vbox anywhere can i ?
<sfer21> littledragon: Could it be an issue with the program?
<TGM1> good evening, i did a clean install of ubuntu 8.04 from a cd onto my IBM T-40 laptop, and my wireless didn't work, then I downloaded 8.10 alternate iso via the wire, and updated by mounting the ISO, now I can see networks in the "NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0", but when i try to connect to MyNetwork (which is my network secured with WPA-PSK), it brings up the "Wireless Network Authentication Required" window, but the wireless security dropdown/combob
<haris__> fearful, ok i purged it reninstalled it...and ran sudo killall again...and then i got this message saying there was an error with the fastwitchuser applet, do u want to delete the configuration...so i said yees...
<haris__> fearful, but its still not working...nothing is coming up
<littledragon> shouldn't be.. I had a similar prob with the program in Windows.. too many programs trying to use a port
<blackhat> hey guys
<xTheMiNd> spca5xx-source
<xTheMiNd> it can't find it!
<fearful> haris__, wierd...
<blackhat> i need to install ubuntu 7.4 on mi laptop
<crdlb> TGM1: you got cut off after 'dropdown/combo'
<blackhat> but
<fearful> haris__, have you tried google? I don't really know anything else
<TGM1> crdlb: thanks
<blackhat> i have partition size error
<Flannel> blackhat: 7.04 isn't supported anymore.  You really should use a newer version.
<haris__> fearful, i have .... nothing yet...thanx anyways
<crdlb> TGM1: is it an atheros chipset?
<TGM1> is empty, so i cannot proceed because i cannot select WPA-PSK.  i have pasted my lspci and iwlist output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/122667/  anyone have any idea what a good next step would be?
<blackhat> ok
<blackhat> i know it
<TGM1> crdlb:  i believe it's cisco aironet
<blackhat> but i lik this realease
<fearful> haris__, sorry couldn't help I'll look into it and see if I find an answer for you
<spaceBARbarian> redvamp128=> i am talking about editing a connection in my guest (ubuntu) so that it uses a static IP instead of automatic (DHCP), i cant change that in vbox anywhere can i ?
<TGM1> crdlb: which means not atheros right?
<multiverse> Hi all.  I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit MINIMAL.  I log into the console and the up and down arrows don't work.  When I ssh in, they do work.  Any idea?
<xTheMiNd> sfer21: its not working, it can't find one of the packages
<crdlb> TGM1: indeed
<xTheMiNd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642015
<crdlb> TGM1: I'm not familiar with that chipset at all, but there are lots of hits on google for people failing with WPA on that chipset
<xTheMiNd> root@zakalinux:~# apt-get install module-assistant camorama xawtv gspca-source spca5xx-source qc-usb-source
<xTheMiNd> Reading package lists... Done
<xTheMiNd> Building dependency tree
<xTheMiNd> Reading state information... Done
<xTheMiNd> E: Couldn't find package spca5xx-source
<FloodBot3> xTheMiNd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xTheMiNd> how do i find the missing package
<crdlb> TGM1: you know, thinkpads have mini-pci wifi located under the palm rest, so you might consider upgrading that to an atheros or intel 802.11g card from ebay
<Hilikus> can someone tell me what executable is System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Hilikus> i dont have it in my menu
<crdlb> Hilikus: jockey-gtk
<Hilikus> thanks crdlb
<TGM1> crdlb: i may have to consider upgrading, i'll look into it, thanks for your help
<xTheMiNd> anyone help meee?
<sfer21> xTheMiNd: Which one is missing?
<sfer21> aah, i see
<xTheMiNd> spca5xx-source
<blackhat> so is imposible install the 7.4 release
<blackhat> in dell d600
<cybercom> Flannel: are you still ther
<xTheMiNd> so what do I do :D
<Titan8990> !7.04 | blackhat
<ubottu> blackhat: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Titan8990> !eol | blackhat
<ubottu> blackhat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cybercom> or anyone know about the rsync ?????? here
<slipshot> i just want to know one thing what video cards are best to use and find/install drivers for?????
<Titan8990> cybercom, what do you need help with?
<Titan8990> slipshot, nvidia cards
<Nytrix> how do i save an installed program so i can install it to another ubuntu? so i wont have to config everything again?
<cybercom> ok i'm currently using grsync and i want it to be automate
<slipshot> thanks titan
<blackhat> thanks man
<Titan8990> cybercom, didn't we already have this discussion?
<cybercom> nopw
<Nytrix> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cybercom> nope Titan8990
<Titan8990> cybercom, I am only familar with rsync
<sfer21> xTheMiNd: It's available in the Gutsy repositories: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/spca5xx-source - but that probably won't be of any help to you
<Titan8990> cybercom, I know nothing about grsync or how you could get a gsync script to automate via cron
<Titan8990> cybercom, I doubt that its possible
<cybercom> \ok .... then the grsync is GUI based and frontend to rsync
<Cyntek> evening all, i'm running running ubuntu-server 8.10 and i want to add an additional hard drive for my home network. The hd is formated as ntfs, and i would like to have it as read & write accessible. how can i get ubu-server to allow this?
<Titan8990> cybercom, and you could have just learned rsync and been done with it
<Hilikus> is lirc supposed to be running on dkms?
<xTheMiNd> sfer21: nope i'm running ... intrepid
<cybercom> i'm still new to ubuntu and rsync as well
<Nytrix> cynic, is the HD hooked up already?
<Nytrix> Cyntek, is the HD hooked up already?
<Cyntek> fyi, i have Putty and am able to access via openssh.
<cybercom> welll when i run the grsync ...... it will show the rsync command
<sfer21> xTheMiNd: You could check out this and download it from here: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Cyntek> Nytrix, yes.
<cybercom> let me  copy and paste it in here
<Nytrix> Cyntek, did you try mounting the HD?
<Nytrix> anyone...how do i save an installed program so i can install it to another ubuntu? so i wont have to config everything again?
<Cyntek> Nytrix, no.
<Flannel> !cloning | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tritium> sfer21: that's what the gspca-source package is for
<Nytrix> Flannel, thnx
<Nytrix> Cyntek, mount the HD
<ubuntu_> Hi Scott
<tritium> sfer21: and double-check with "modprobe -l | grep spca".  You should already have those modules available.
<cybercom> rsync -r -n -t -o -g -v --progress /home/cybercom/.gvfs/cybercom on 192.168.89.55/ /media/disk/backup
<ubuntu_> Hi mr obvious
<Nytrix> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<cybercom> Titan8990: this is the command
<Cyntek> Nytrix, is this command: mount /dev/sdb
<Guest10853> this is totally weird.. I'm customizing the ubuntu LiveCD.. trying to remove packages to make space. I had a 720mb image so I used apt-get remove --purge gnome-games* ubiquity evolution* which freed up about 135mb, but now when I build the image it's 745 mb (actually 25mb BIGGER) ! Anyone have any idea why?
<Titan8990> cybercom, your destination is wrong
<cybercom> Titan8990:  are you ther
<Nytrix> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Nytrix> i think so
<Myst> !Iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Cyntek> Nytrix, sudo mount /dev/sdb says, mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Titan8990> cybercom, if it is going to a rsync daemon the format is:   rsync -rntogv --progress /home/cybercom/.gvfs/cybercom 192.168.89.55:RSYNCDAEMONMODULENAME
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to edit an ethernet connection to use a static IP through terminal ?
<strike1> hey
<Flannel> spaceBARbarian: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Titan8990> spaceBARbarian, depends on the distro
<Titan8990> spaceBARbarian, sorry, didn't realize the channel....
<Flannel> Titan8990: Safe to assume Ubuntu here. ;)
<spaceBARbarian> Titan8990=> lol
<cybercom> Titan8990:
<Cyntek> Nytrix, http://rafb.net/p/JO8BZ868.html
<Nytrix> Cyntek, im not sure how. google it
<cybercom> this are the commmands
<cybercom>  rsync -r -n -t -o -g -v --progress /home/cybercom/.gvfs/cybercom on 192.168.89.55/ /media/disk/backup
<slipshot> im new to this ubuntu thing but i found this web site with step by step how to for mounting a second hard drive at http://tombott.com
<batman_ramirez> how can i add screenlets to e16 on startup
<batman_ramirez> where is the config file on e16
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: i'm one of those that leaves his PC on for quite a while, and nautilus uses more and more ram all the time. Is there a way to restart *ONLY* nautilus without logging off and all that?
<slipshot> it has screen shots of the whole process
<Titan8990> cybercom, I saw that, im telling you the destination is wrong
<Guest10853> anyone have experience with liveCD modification?
<Nytrix> Cyntek, try sudo mount /dev/sdb5
<Titan8990> cybercom, you can't just send data over a network without a protocol
<cybercom> huh.... but this is the command that the grsync show to me
<home> help
<Izinucs> slipshot: check out www.ubuntupocketguide.com .. you can download it for free.. good reference
<Titan8990> cybercom, and it worked when you executed it?
<cybercom> yup
<Nytrix> Cyntek, do dit work?
<Titan8990> cybercom, throw it in a script and edit cron then
<cybercom> its successfully worked ... Titan8990
<Cyntek> Nytrix, no
<Nytrix> Cyntek, dit it work?
<Nytrix> ok
<cybercom> but its not work in the cron
<Titan8990> cybercom, that command does not look right to me though
<Titan8990> cybercom, all scripts work with cron
<Titan8990> cybercom, well, generally....
<peterson> Can someone guide me to some link from where i can learn how to make a firefox plugin.. or some place where i can get readymade plugin and guidance for its installation
<Nytrix> Cyntek, hang on a sec
<Flannel> peterson: You should probably ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Cyntek> Nytrix, k
<cybercom> ok...... Titan8990 ;;;;; can u create a rsync script which is i  gave the grsync command for me ????
<peterson> Flannel:  ok will do
<wxjeacen> hello
<wxjeacen> i am a new gay here
<Titan8990> cybercom, no, because then you don't learn anything, and like I said, I doubt that command will work
<Dx> bash | Dx
<wxjeacen> guy
<Titan8990> cybercom, what protocol are you using to send the data accross the network?
<Flannel> wxjeacen: Howdy.  How can we help you today?
<Dx> !bash | Dx
<ubottu> Dx, please see my private message
<cybercom> how do i know the protocols????? Titan8990
<Titan8990> cybercom, you would have had to set them up in order for them to work
<wxjeacen> ls
<xshell> lol
<Nytrix> Cyntek, try to mount it with gparted
<xshell> having fun with my hp remote control :P
<cybercom> no ... Titan8990 i never set any protocol
<Titan8990> cybercom, so how is this data getting from one computer to another?
<cybercom> through network
<wxjeacen> faint
<cybercom> Titan8990:
<wxjeacen> everybody knows that through net .
<Peddy> Can someone please tell me how to open a shell on bootup using a xinitrc?
<Nytrix> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Cyntek> okay.
<Titan8990> cybercom, its not magic
<Titan8990> cybercom, I recommend setting up an rsync daemon on the computer that will be recieving the files
<cybercom> Titan8990:  ya its not  but ...... wa
<cybercom> oo ok
<wxjeacen> what is up?
<cybercom> isit can be run automate
<Titan8990> cybercom, then your command will look like this:   rsync -av /path/to/files 192.168.1.x:mybackup
<usser> Peddy, put xterm & in ~/.xinitrc
<xMopx> Hey guys - I was getting a cannot start X on my ubuntu, so I booted into recovery mode, removed gdm and now I can't install it because I don't have a network connection - what can I do?
<Nytrix> then sudo gparted
<Titan8990> cybercom, then you will add that to a text file, make it executable, then edit cron
<Titan8990> !cron | cybercom
<ubottu> cybercom: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Cyntek> okay
<usser> Peddy, problem is i think .xinitrc is ignored completely when you're running gnome or kde
<Nytrix> then find the HD and mount
<Titan8990> usser, its not a gnome/kde thing, its a log-in manager thing that ignores .xinitrc
<Jimmymaniac> to answer my own question, something like "nautilus -q && nautilus &" should restart it safely. Seems to have worked now.
<usser> Titan8990, hm gdm, kdm, xdm?
<cybercom> Titan8990:   rsync -r -n -t -o -g -v --progress /home/cybercom/.gvfs/cybercom on 192.168.89.55/ /media/disk/backup ...  isit it will come like rsync -av /home/cybercom@192.168.89.55:media/disk/bakup
<Peddy> usser, I'm trying to get a terminal to run on an embedded system. There isn't even an xterm executable
<usser> Peddy, eh? if you have X server you should have xterm
<Peddy> usser, it uses a modified tinyx
<Nytrix> Cyntek, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Titan8990> usser, all the above
<Cyntek> Nytrix, Gparted says: (gpartedbin:5369): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Cyntek> No Gui.
<Cyntek> i suppose!
<Titan8990> cybercom, you shouldn't have to specify a username
<Nytrix> gparted is gui
<Nytrix> sudo gparted
<Titan8990> cybercom, but the path to your homedirectory is not your username
<cybercom> Titan8990:  i can get you
<cybercom> Titan8990:  i cant get you
<usser> Peddy, do you have any kind of gui terminal emulator on there?
<Cyntek> im running ubuntu-server
<Cyntek> no gui installed, only command line.
<Peddy> usser, no, it's hacky (it's not meant to have a terminal at all, it's Asus' Expressgate)
<xMopx> Hey guys, what can i do if /etc/fstab is gone?
<Titan8990> cybercom, I don't get you... you changed my command and your question doesn't make sense
<Nytrix> did u type in terminal "sudo gparted"?
<Cyntek> Nytrix, yes.
<Izinucs>  xMopx look for /etc/fstab~
<cybercom>  rsync -r -n -t -o -g -v --progress /home/cybercom/.gvfs/cybercom on 192.168.89.55/ /media/disk/backup
<Nytrix> then inserted you password?
<Cyntek> yes.
<Izinucs> xMopx: or ~fstab
<cybercom> this is the command that  i get from grsync
<spaceBARbarian> Flannel=> i used the interfaces file to set up the static IP but now ubuntu doesnt detect the adapter at all...
<cybercom> how to convert it to rsync
<Nytrix> and it just stays command line? nothing pops up?
<xMopx> Izinucs: Thanks, but neither are showing up =(
<Cyntek> Nytrix, (gpartedbin:5369): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cybercom> Titan8990:
<Nytrix> hmm
<usser> Peddy, i suppose you could get xterm sources and try to compile it, im not sure how it'll work cause you'll need to link to tinyx libraries use its .h files, sounds like you're in for one hell of a ride
<Nytrix> wierd
<Izinucs> xMopx: did you do something to make it disappear?
<Titan8990> cybercom, I can't comprehend how that command could possibly work because it is illogical
<Titan8990> cybercom, I am telling you the way I know how to do it
<xMopx> Izinucs: I don't think so - I've had ubuntu booting from a flash card for a few weeks, and this issue came up today
<Peddy> usser, according to some people I need a statically linked xterm, how would I achieve this?
<cybercom> Titan8990:  ok guide me
<Titan8990> cybercom, you can choose to do it my way or continue to do what you are doing, its your choice
<cybercom> how to do it
<Cyntek> Nytrix, gparted is not working!
<Cyntek> on ubuntu server 8.10
<usser> Peddy, whats the architecture of the device? is it intel, arm?
<Titan8990> cybercom, are both machines running linux?
<cybercom> yup
<Peddy> usser, intel
<Titan8990> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<Cyntek> without gtk gui.
<Nytrix> Cyntek, sudo apt-get remove gparted
<Cyntek> Alright.
<Peddy> usser, it's like an embedded linux in my main motherboard, which boots in 3 seconds.
<cybercom> Titan8990:  yess the source is running on ubuntu 6.06 and the dest is running on ubuntu 8.04
<Titan8990> cybercom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Titan8990> cybercom, on the destination follow the steps in the section "configuring of rsync daemon"
<Nytrix> anyone, how do i save a specific program that is already installed so i wont have to config everything all over?
<cybercom> i tried tat 1 but the command "sudo rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /home
<cybercom> is this gonna
<bizkit> hey can i get some help setting up ubuntu server as a gateway
<usser> Peddy, you can try the binary
<usser> Peddy, hang on
<Myst> ok im having some problems with my IPtables... right now my server does not have internet access when i apply the rules... i am wondering if anyone knows what i need to set to ensure my server has internet
<Titan8990> cybercom, that wasn't what I was talking about but just for sake of getting you through this, we will use ssh
<Brack10> Hey there.  Ubuntu keeps corrupting my microsd card on my blackberry when I unplug it.  It doesn't recognise it half the time.  Anyone know what's going on?  How I can fix this?
<Titan8990> cybercom, on the destination machine do:  sudo apt-get install open-ssh
<usser> Peddy, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Terminals/xterm-1781.shtml
<Nytrix> JOIN #UBUNTU-SERVER
<hmw> I am working on a system_info.sh script. Please test the current version http://paste.ubuntu.com/122672
<Peddy> usser, I had a look there, it's the source
<cybercom> ok
<Cyntek> Nytrix, okay
<Peddy> usser, someone said I need to 'USE='static' emerge xterm && qpkg x11-terms/xterm', what does that mean?
<Titan8990> Peddy, that is for gentoo linux or freebsd only
<Titan8990> Peddy, ubuntu does not use USE flags, emerge, or qpkg
<usser> Peddy, thats from gentoo, it basically build an xterm binary statically linked, if your motherboard runs gentoo its the way to go
<Peddy> Titan8990, ah, thanks.
<Nytrix> anyone, how do i save a specific program that is already installed so i wont have to config everything all over again for another pc?
<usser> Peddy, if not then that command is not much use
<Peddy> usser, ah, so he meant to *build* a static xterm
<Titan8990> !clonning | Nytrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonning
<Titan8990> !clone | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Titan8990> Nytrix, ehh, backup the config files?
<Peddy> usser, how would I build a static xterm in ubuntu?
<Titan8990> Nytrix, or look into how to build your own .deb files
<usser> Peddy, yea basically but it wouldnt matter if you build it statically or not, it still has to link to your X server libraries. Its just that in case of static compilation all the libraries are going to be compiled into xterm executable thus making it bigger
<usser> Peddy, i suppose you could compile it statically on a gentoo box like that, and then copy over the resulting executable
<Peddy> usser, does it have to be gentoo, or is there a Windows equivalent?
<usser> Peddy, no windows
<usser> Peddy, regarding ubuntu: sudo apt-get source xterm
<Peddy> usser, does it have to be gentoo, or is there a Ubuntu equivalent*
<Peddy> I don't even use Windows, what was I talking about -.-
<usser> Peddy, yes sure use above command to obtain source file
<usser> *files
<Titan8990> Peddy, there is not ubuntu equivilent of the gentoo package manager, but USE flags can still be used when compiling from source
<Titan8990> Peddy, it is rather difficult without the portage package manager though
<hmw> I am working on a system_info.sh4script. Please someone test the current version http://paste.ubuntu.com/122672
<Peddy> Titan8990, I meant an 'equivalent' to that command :) but thanks for the info, how would I use those flags? configure --use=static? :P
<usser> Peddy, actually you dont have to use sudo to obtain source
<Brack10> Here's my syslog when I unplugged my blackberry.  It corrupted my filesystem.  Anyone know how I can fix this? http://pastebin.com/m44b7606a
<usser> Peddy, once you get the source go through usual ./configure, make cycle
<Peddy> usser, yeah, if you do it messes up permissions :)
<Titan8990> Peddy, you would have to edit the makefile
<usser> Peddy, make should have a whole bunch of options among which im sure is statically compile all libs
<Peddy> usser, how would I set these options?
<usser> Peddy, also if ./configure complains about missing libraries etc. use sudo apt-get build-dep xterm to obtain all the packages xterm depends on for compilation
<Peddy> Titan8990, how should I edit the makefile?
<Titan8990> Peddy, I prefer nano
<Peddy> Titan8990, which parts should I change?
<usser> Peddy, usually make --statically-link-or-something-like-that --with-colors --with-scrollbar. you basically just pass parameters to make script, or you can modify the Makefile in the root of your xterm sourcecode directory
<Titan8990> Peddy, not entirely sure
<Peddy> usser, I see a bunch of options, but nothing static-related...
<error404notfound> I have a SATA 2, 500GB WD. When I attach it, I got something like "{ DRY ERROR }" and "{ DRY }" at bootup or during any operation. Do I need a special kernel module to support sata disks? It does show up in fdisk -l.
<illumin8> Hello everyone, im using Firefox 3.0.6 in ubuntu 8.04 32bit, im experienceing the browser hangs when opening multiple pages or scrolling (freezes for up to a minute) any suggestions?
<spaceBARbarian> does anyone use virtualbox on windows hhere ?
<usser> Peddy, hang on let me download the source i'll try to compile it over here
<Peddy> usser, thank you :)
<Peddy> usser, I'm going to try rxvt as well
<Sa[i]nT> What's a good video editing program?
<mobodo> I have a keyboard with no FKey, is there a way to boot in runlevel 1 without a FKey?
<Flannel> mobodo: hit escape to access the GRUB menu, then choose 'recovery console'
<mobodo> thanks :)
<Peddy> usser, rxvt has the exact same make options.
<Mal3ko> how do you supply password in ssh cmd? is there -p switch?
<Peddy> usser, I just found './configure --enable-static'. I'm on a 64-bit arch, but the embedded machine is not. Will static-linking make the executable fail on a 32-bit architecture?
<Sa[i]nT> I want an eyecandy text editor.
<Hilikus> can someone help me configure lirc, irw doesnt report any errors but it doestn show my key presses
<usser> Peddy, compiling on 64 bit will produce 64 bit executable which will fail on 32 bit yes
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, ssh@ipaddress
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, then it asks for password
<Peddy> usser, are you on 32-bit?
<Mal3ko> Titan8990, no switch for supplying the password?
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, if you don't want to it ask for a password (for automated scripting) you need to configure public key authentication
<usser> Peddy, yea
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, no
<tech404> Does anyone know if jaunty can be installed on a GPT disk withough a EFI chip?
<Titan8990> Mal3ko, they try to keep ssh very secure
<Mal3ko> oic..
<Peddy> usser, would it be too much trouble to ask you to compile rxvt statically for me? I'd *really* appreciate it, because I have no access to a 32-bit machine.
<usser> Peddy, hang one
<Peddy> except, of course, the embedded thing, but I can't compile anything on that.
<ScoTTie> with mdadm, if you --fail --remove a device, and --add it back will it show up as a spare until its finished rebuilding?
<usser> Peddy, cant find that --enable-static option
<usser> Peddy, its not listed as an flag to ./configure
<Peddy> usser, oh no, I thought that if configure doesn't fail it means it configured sucessfully... but it doesn't return errors even when random stuff is entered.
<usser> Peddy, yep
<Peddy> as a flag
<Peddy> hm
<Nytrix> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Huufarted> Can anybody suggest a good VNC flavor for Ubuntu?  Right now I'm using the standard "Remote Desktop" which seems to be a decent remake of VNC, but is it the best?
<Peddy> usser, I'm going to look at some different approaches to getting a terminal, thanks for your help :)
<Nytrix> !best ! Peddy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best ! Peddy
<usser> Peddy, hang on one sec
<Nytrix> !best | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nytrix> peddy, maybe tightvnc
<Peddy> Nytrix, you don't understand what we've been talking about :)
<tech404> Nytrix: while I would agree there is usually no "best" tightvnc is a great choice for most people
<Peddy> usser, ok.
<usser> Peddy, i got it, never done much compiling it was a compiler flag in the environment variable $CFLAGS that you have to set
<Nytrix> :-)
<Peddy> usser, what is the variable?
<TraceRoute> I got some software that I run on ubuntu that is a .bin file and I want to make it so I can add an launcher icon instead of always having to do run it in a terminal how do I do this?
<error404notfound> what's the partition code for XFS when I am doing it in fdisk?
<crazyme> #xubuntu
<usser> Peddy, its an environent variable that a compiler parses every time it compiles it basically tells it with what options to compile
<Peddy> usser, I mean, what *is* the variable :)
<usser> Peddy, how can i send it to you
<Peddy> so I can set it
<usser> Peddy, $CFLAGS
<Peddy> usser, I'll PM you
<usser> Peddy, im not registered so i dont think i can send files
<CyberSurfer> What codec for Mplayer I need to play .mkv?
<rd80770> Hi
<Huufarted> Anybody know a decent way to test network throughput between 2 PCs on a LAN?
<cooldduuudde1> cybersurfer you can use vlc
<Peddy> usser, check your PMs
<Huufarted> !vlc | cybersurfer
<ubottu> cybersurfer: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Huufarted> Ok, weak description of vlc
<Huufarted> !videolan client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videolan client
<usser> Peddy, here try that http://www.mediafire.com/?xdy0d3szyme
<Huufarted> !videolan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videolan
<Peddy> thanks usser
<CyberSurfer> Kay, I don't like VLC that much, I rather use Mplayer
<cooldduuudde1> totem can play mkv too
<CyberSurfer> The video works but the sound doesn't
<Huufarted> CyberSurfer, the benefit of VLC is it's inclusion of all major codecs, negating the need for additional installs
<crdlb> CyberSurfer: matroska is just a container format, which mplayer definitely supports
<CyberSurfer> okay
<crdlb> it may or may not support the format of the video and/or audio streams muxed _inside_ the mkv container
<CyberSurfer> "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound."
<blackhat_> no body have the last ubuntu version 9.4
<rd80770> Hi, I need help because I have a blur effect on my screen (I have a ATI HD 4550 with proprietary FGLRX driver)  Who can help me ? ? ?
<Titan8990> !jaunty | blackhat_
<ubottu> blackhat_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<MrPocketz> how long you think until we can start playing CS in Ubuntu?
<Hammerhead> anyone seen the error no5 during install. input output.
<Hammerhead> %52 done then error #5
<crdlb> CyberSurfer: oh, in that case, it's an audio output problem
<CyberSurfer> Hmm, but other videos are playing fine
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, never, valve has no plans for a port
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, if you don't mind a bit of lag and graphical glitches, you can play it via wine now
<Uplink_> how can i install OpenDNS
<MrPocketz> Titan8990, yeah i know, but its kinda sheisty
<Titan8990> !opendns | Uplink_
<ubottu> Uplink_: To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<CyberSurfer> Oh, it's working now, just changed the decoder from FFmp"something", to RealAudio decoder
<christian_> ok, wierd question, but I printed a lot of text in a terminal (cat command), and then deleted the source on accident, is there anyway I can get this data back from the terminal, logs? etc?
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, agreed, which is why one of my computers still has a crappy copy of windows on it
<IcemanV9> Uplink_: there is instruction on opendns.com
<Uplink_> ty
<MrPocketz> yeup, i've got a dualboot for when I get the itch
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, windows is nothing more than a gaming system to me now....
<MrPocketz> yessah
<MrPocketz> the directory /usr is where programs i DL go yes?
<christian_> is there a logfile somewhere while a terminal session is open that displays everything that is printed out?
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, /usr/ often contains application binaries, yes
<crdlb> christian_: no
<Huufarted> MrPocketz, the binary goes there, however there may be other locations where the rest of the files go
<MrPocketz> i need to know where Azureas just DL's to so i can point my .torrents to the right application
<rootzig> hello
<rootzig> ;P
<christian_> so if something was printed out, and then I deleted the file, and it has gone up past the point where I can scroll, it is gone forever?
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, run the command:   which azureas
<Huufarted> MrPocketz, first I'm going to recommend using a different BitTorrent client.  That being said, Check Azureus' settings
<crdlb> christian_: yes, that buffer is stored in memory
<MrPocketz> Huufarted, i've alwys used it, no problems. What do you use?
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, and with what Huufarted, I personally like transmission
<_VIM_> christian_: with Konsole you can have unlimited buffer :)
<christian_> crdlb, is there anywhere I might try looking for that information? Or is it just gone/binary in memory only
<christian_> _VIM_, what is console? I am guessing it is something that I have to set up before hand?
<Huufarted> MrPocketz, honestly I haven't in Linux yet, but if it's anything like Windows, it's a disgusting implementation with it's Java usage
<MrPocketz> oh gosd
<MrPocketz> yeah
<MrPocketz> no
<_VIM_> christian_: sudo apt-get install konsole               then in konsole's preferences you can set unlimited buffer
<Huufarted> hundreds of megabytes of RAM easily
<MrPocketz> hah, Vuse (what they call Azureas for windows) actually raped my dads box last night
<christian_> and if it was over SSH, then is that transmission also gone, i.e. printed and then deleted?
<Titan8990> MrPocketz, yeah, just do: sudo apt-get install transmission
<MrPocketz> within 5 minutes of running it my IDS started spitting out logs of attempted proxy connections and trojan deployments
<Huufarted> Titan8990!  There you are.  I got my rsync situation handled no problem.
<Titan8990> christian_, if you have a need to keep that, you can always direct stdio to a file
<Titan8990> Huufarted, good to hear :)
<Huufarted> Titan8990, check this out.  You might like this.  http://www.brentnorris.net/rsyncntdoc.html
<Hammerhead> gentoo installs just fine.... ;-)
<Hammerhead> BTW
<Titan8990> Huufarted, nice, had to give up on delta copy?
<Huufarted> Titan8990, it's not as pretty as your implementation, but it works incredibly.  I also removed my Fat32 partition and moved it all to Ext3.
<Huufarted> Titan8990, I don't know the deal with DeltaCopy.  the rsync daemon REFUSED to load on that PC, but it did on all the others
<Titan8990> Huufarted, odd
<Huufarted> Titan8990, agreed.  Either way, this one uses a very simplified wrapper and it works incredibly well.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, I have done something similar before to get ssh to run on a window server 2003 for openvpn
<Huufarted> Titan8990, this is really strange and something I'm working on.  Transfers from that PC using rsync pulls about 10-12 MB/second max (usually 7-8MB/sec) and it's on 100 MBit.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, thats actually about right
<Huufarted> 2 PCs both with Gigabit, attached directly with a single cable pull about 6-7 MB MAX.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, I have never seen any protocol pull much more than that on gbit network
<Titan8990> Huufarted, I personally don't know the bottleneck is either
<Huufarted> Titan8990, gigabit should be able to push 100 MB/sec easily
<Huufarted> Titan8990, No, I'm not asking for help, I was just mentioning it.  :)  Small talk I suppose.  I suck at it.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, you would think, but your drives can only handle 30-60 mb/s
<Huufarted> yeah, that's true.
<Titan8990> Huufarted, I am also not good with small talk, a bit easier when both are geeks though :P
<Huufarted> hahahaha
<smilefafa> hello
<Gautam> hi i was using dreamweaver for web development ...is there any other editor for linux which provides functionality like dreamweaver
<IcemanV9> what?! no parprouted package for dapper (it's LTS! for pete's sake). dang. looks like i have to update dapper to hardy (another LTS) soon. :/
<TraceRoute> how do I make a script so I can run a .bin file from desktop?
<oh_noes> Can I remove the "lost+found" directory on a mount point?
<tri__> I have one .asm file and I want to copy that file to MBR of floppy. Can any one help me?
<oh_noes> Or, make it hidden from nonroot users?
<roadrock> TraceRoute: why? move the bin to home and run it
<tri__> I have one .asm file and I want to copy that file to MBR of floppy. Can any one help me?
<sparr> what program can i use to see activity on my audio input(s)?  I am trying to figure out which channel on which device corresponds to my actual mic jack
<TraceRoute> roadrock well when I click it, it doesn't do anything it'll only run when I do it in a terminal
<furqon> ramudeng aku
<roadrock> TraceRoute: so just move it
<blankthemuffin> Hi, I'm wondering how to connect to a shared printer when both sides are linux. ( doesn't seem to be as easy as a windows shared printer. :P )
<trapline91> Can someone tell me the ubuntu off topic channel?
<_VIM_> trapline91: #ubuntu-offtopic
<trapline91> Thank you
<_VIM_> np
<xSlack> Whats the chmod to set full access to a file for a user
<xMopx> Hey guys, I just re-installed gdm and ubuntu-desktop, and now my keyboard and mouse don't work on the login screen, but when I alt-ctrl-f1 to a terminal, the keyboard works. Also, in both the light on my usb mouse is on. Both used to work before I reinstalled the packages.
<Titan8990> xMopx, try booting recover mode and select the option to fix x
<Titan8990> xMopx, if that doesn't work try:   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Titan8990> xMopx, sounds like your keyboard and mouse drivers are not being loaded by xorg.conf
<xMopx> Titan8990: Thanks, ill try those
<xMopx> Oh, I already restore the xorg.conf from before I reinstalled
<Th0rz> hey
<Th0rz> how do i get cgi irc to work on ubuntu
<Titan8990> Th0rz, have you checked the repos?
<Th0rz> i read the website and readme if thats what your asking
<Titan8990> Th0rz, do you have it installed?
<Th0rz> sudo apt-get install cgiirc
<Th0rz> i ran that
<Th0rz> installed fine
<alex__> hia
<xMopx> Titan8990: I tried those both and restarted, but no luck
<Titan8990> Th0rz, and?
<peterson> how to copy something into /usr/bin
<peterson> which has rights only for the root
<norty> #j javascript
<Titan8990> peterson, sudo cp /file/to/copy /usr/bin
<Th0rz> sudo mv file /usr/bin
<norty> oops
<alex__> I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu on a macbook pro using Wubi- I've gotten everything to work: video, sound, network, etc. Except I have a problem. About 10 or so minutes uptime, the sound server begings looping the last half a second of audio, as if it had frozen, and if I try to restart alsa-utils it still happens. So, where can I get logs for ALSA, or if ALSA isn't the culprit, for another, and how can I fix this? Thank you. :3
<Th0rz> Titan8990 it installed fine but how do i use it.... like as a website thing i dont understand how it works on this os
<Titan8990> Th0rz, its a CLI IRC client....
<Titan8990> Th0rz, just run it and go from there
<e-type> hi all
<Th0rz> but how?
<peterson> thans Titan8990
<Titan8990> Th0rz, most likely it added the binary somewhere in your PATH
<Airwulf> hey
<jeeves> has anyone here installed bluediving yet?  I can't seem to get it launched
<e-type> the ubuntu installer doesn't seem to detect my XP installation and doesn't offer to resize it's NTFS partition. What might be causing this?
<Titan8990> Th0rz, so you just need to run it with something like:   cgiirc
<jeeves> e-type, as in an e-type Jag?
<Th0rz> -bash: cgiirc: command not found
<e-type> jeeves: not originally, but like it as well ;-)
<e-type> jeeves: not as in the swedish band either :p
<jeeves> e-type, lol.  I'm normally in the #jag-lovers channel.  that's why I asked
<e-type> :D
<Titan8990> Th0rz, ah, it is a GUI application
<trapline91> How can I use Ext4 in Ubuntu 8.10
<Airwulf> I updated my system from 7.x to 8.04 LTS. How can I upgrade to 8.10 the manager doesn't show me the upgrade dialog?
<Titan8990> Th0rz, try to tab complete the name of the command starting with cg
<dadda> I can't change my screen resolutiob
<rww> Airwulf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<panesar_sandeep> how to make use of swap space to achieve efficiency
<rww> trapline91: Ubuntu 8.10's kernel doesn't have ext4 support, so you can't. The next version, Jaunty 9.04 will.
<trapline91> Figured..
<Titan8990> panesar_sandeep, not using it would be the most efficient use since it is MUCH slower than real RAM
<panesar_sandeep> i have created a swap space but don't know whether its used aur not
<alex__> anyone? ):
<Titan8990> panesar_sandeep, cat /etc/proc/meminfo
<dadda> Why can't I choose my correct screen resolution? I have a 24inch monitor which I want a screen size of 1920x1200 but I have 1152*864
<panesar_sandeep> k i'll try it out
<DustyL> (Paste again) I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu on a macbook pro using Wubi- I've gotten everything to work: video, sound, network, etc. Except I have a problem. About 10 or so minutes uptime, the sound server begings looping the last half a second of audio, as if it had frozen, and if I try to restart alsa-utils it still happens. So, where can I get logs for ALSA, or if ALSA isn't the culprit, for another, and how can I fix this? Thank you. :3
<creaux> DustyL: you could try: sudo alsa force-reload
<DustyL> hmm!
<Titan8990> dadda, most likely not using the correct drivers
<DustyL> lots of errors in the terminal o.O but it worked!
<bobbi> dadda: did you install the video drivers
<Titan8990> dadda, or other improper configuration of xorg.conf
<DustyL> where can I find the logs for alsa?
<dadda> I just installed xubuntu directly and I have a ATI RADEON X850 Platium as my video card
<dadda> Which drivers should I use and how do I switch?
<_VIM_> DustyL: what might seem like a lot of "errors" might just be debugging info
<DustyL> hmm
<DustyL> Thank you :3 this is awesome
<e-type> hm, running ntfsresize manually on the partition sais that there's errors on the disk. Could this be the reason why the installer silently decides not to show the resize option?
<peterson> when i do echo $PATH
<dadda> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)] [1002:5d4d]
<peterson> i get /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<peterson> now which is my Path
<peterson> new to ubuntu sorry :-)
<glitsj16> peterson: all of those
<bobbi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peterson>  /usr/local/sbin and /usr/local/bin
<peterson> like this
<glitsj16> peterson: they are separated by the colon yes
<DustyL> Do you know how I could find the logs, though, guys?
<Titan8990> dadda, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IcemanV9> DustyL: /var/log
<peterson> ok so if i want to add something to the path
<peterson> i will have to add to all of them separated by :
<peterson> am i correct
<Titan8990> peterson, yes
<peterson> ok
<peterson> thanks
<Titan8990> peterson, but you always want to include your existing path
<dadda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122682/
<peterson> ?
<Titan8990> peterson, like so:   export PATH='$PATH:/new/path'
<DustyL> it wasnt in /var/log, iceman
<peterson> uhh not getting u but onto something
<Titan8990> peterson, I am saying you can't just add a new path like:   export PATH='/new/path'
<peterson> ok
<Titan8990> peterson, because then you don't keep your existing paths
<glitsj16> peterson: if you would export PATH only mentioning the new path, things get overwritten and you end up with only the newly added path
<panesar_sandeep> titan8990, it gives output no such file or directory
<DustyL> it wasnt in /var/log, IcemanV9
<Titan8990> panesar_sandeep, it may just be the command: meminfo
<peterson> ok
<IcemanV9> DustyL: it could be in syslog or dmesg
<foo> Hm, anyone have any howtos on how to install compiz-fusion. otherwise, this looks good: ttp://compiz-fusion.org
<foo> whoops
<foo> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.softpedia.com%2Fnews%2FHow-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml&ei=HuqkSe7KJJnMsAOB4PyuAg&usg=AFQjCNHtzHQ2E68gLjKsgkWqHDnAQ9JioA&sig2=eJo1_mK8jPd0F_faFsfPEw
<FloodBot1> foo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foo> err
<askvictor> is there a way to send a running process into a background state (like Ctrl-Z, bg) but so that its detached i.e. I can close the shell and the proc continues?
<foo> Sorry about that. This link is the one I was looking at: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<foo> askvictor: ./program &
<askvictor> foo: the program is already started
<foo> askvictor: ohhh, I see.
<askvictor> foo: and that won't work anyway; the program would still be attached to the erminal
<Titan8990> askvictor, you could just run it from a tty
<DustyL> IcemanV9 : It just shows the device initialising, theres no reports of it crashing or anything.
<IcemanV9> askvictor: nohup ./script &
<panesar_sandeep> titan8990, command not found
<IcemanV9> DustyL: ah. well. i don't know where else to look for. hmm.
<Titan8990> cat /proc/meminfo
<askvictor> IcemanV9, Titan8990: the proc is already running, I don't want to stop it
<Titan8990> is that what I gave the first time?
<DustyL> hmm, IcemanV9, how can I see what version of ALSA and pulseaudio I'm running?
<active9> hi
<Titan8990> DustyL, I THINK,   dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Titan8990> DustyL, not currently on a ubuntu system
<DustyL> that worked ^^ 1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1
<Titan8990> DustyL, nice
<jeeves> I need a hand to get BlueDiving working.  Right now, it' s crashing on rfcomm_shell  any ideas?
<DarkNite> $;$:&:
<active9> why when I used  grep "CIT502*" it grep all data
<DustyL> is there a way to upgrade my version of ALSA?
<IcemanV9> DustyL: OR aptitude show alsa-base |grep Version
<dadda> I have installed the correct drivers but I can't still change my screen resolution to 1920x1200
<ljlolel> Failed to load interface for `Graphics.X11.Xlib.Extras': no package matching X11-1.4.1 was found
<ljlolel> how do I fix that error?
<DarkNite> /list
<DarkNite> Oops
<Titan8990> dadda, I have been waiting to see your xorg.conf....
<unop> active9, how do you mean??  do you have an example to show us?
<dadda> Titan8990, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/122689/
<|HSO|SadiQ> when I press ALT+Ctrl+F1 I can't see a login prompt...my screen turns black...how can I fix it??
<twain> hello i need talk someone help solve with firefox tab
<Titan8990> dadda, you are using vesa drivers....
<DustyL> is there a way to upgrade my version of ALSA?
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: what video driver?
<twain> i need help
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb,  nvidia 180.29
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: I believe it's a pretty common problem with nvidia when using compositing
<dadda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122690/
<dadda> Titan8990, How do I activate open-source radeon drivers then?
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb, how do I disable it then??
<twain> anyone will help me solve with firefox 3.0?
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: compositing? system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > none
<wangyuan270> /msg nickserv identify 369238046
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb, ahhh...it is set to none already...no compiz stuff here
<twain> please?
<Ademan> wangyuan270: ...
<glitsj16> twain: what is your issue ?
<Ademan> !ask | twain
<ubottu> twain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: it's probably still caused by the nvidia driver; you don't have shadows around your windows do you?
<Titan8990> dadda, do this:   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb, no...
<dadda> Titan8990, Done
<twain> ok  firefox website there has no "x" on tab to quit website or close
<Titan8990> dadda, then replace the contents of xorg.conf with mine that I modified for your resolution: http://pastebin.com/d38ac02e3
<Ademan> |HSO|SadiQ: i have a similar issue, if your ttys aren't working it's probably your nvidia driver
<Titan8990> dadda, its not perfect and a bit messy but should work
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: I ask because metacity (the plain ubuntu window manager) has a builtin compisiting manager that you might have enabled
<bobbi> !ati | dadda
<ubottu> dadda: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ademan> |HSO|SadiQ: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=58749&pid=320147&mode=threaded&show=&st=&
<Titan8990> bobbi, those are for the proprietary drivers
<dadda> bobbi, That is for the non open source drivers yes
<Ademan> mainline metacity has compositing support already?
<Ademan> goodbye xcompmgr :-(
<crdlb> Ademan: basically an integrated xcompgr :P
<Ademan> lol
<crdlb> copypasta
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb, I don't even know how to enable it...no compositing line in xorg also
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, you may have to add the line yourself
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, I did, had to add the whole section actually
<dadda> Titan8990, Done I have replaced the Xorg.conf what now?
<bobbi> Dadda yes
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, can u paste those lines please
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, yes, let me finish helping dadda
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: it's probably unrelated to compositing
<Titan8990> dadda, alright, if this doesn't work to referse the settings we made:   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<twain> glitsj16?
<Titan8990> dadda, hit CTRL+ATL+backspace to restart xserver
<Titan8990> dadda, and you should then be using the open source radeon drivers
<jmatrix> hi
<Mal3ko> how do you tell cp cmd to overwrite all files?
<Mal3ko> overwrite all existing files in dest
<twain> jmatrix y know lots about linux?
<glitsj16> twain: i use an add-on for all things tab-related in firefox, tab mix plus .. but there are numerous others available, try to install one and play with the settings i'd suggest
<zhjawe> Hi,everyone,please recommend a IRC Room that studying machine vision,Thank you.
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, Section "Extensions"
<Titan8990> 	Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Titan8990> EndSection
<twain> glitsj16 can i send file to you so u can see picture
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, I'll paste those an log out
<to3000> april 23
<bobbi> Dadda : install proprietary fglrx drivers they work niceley
<crdlb> Titan8990: he doesn't want compositing
<to3000> cant wait
<Titan8990> crdlb, thats what he asked me for???
<glitsj16> twain: can't stop you from posting a url with a screenshot :)
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: the composite extension is already enabled, but it doesn't really do anything unless you enable effects
<clearzen> Do I need to run a 64 bit system to use more than 3.2GB of ram?
<dadda> Titan8990, correct resolution on my monitor but my desktop manager are not useing my entire monitor
<hmw> is wget available in a fresh install?
<ardchoille> twain: you can change the tab button behavior in about:config -> button
<Titan8990> dadda, does your monitor have an auto-adjust feature?
<crdlb> Titan8990: he has blank ttys with the nvidia driver and I thought it might have been caused by having a compositing manager enabled
<clearzen> hmw:  yes
<dadda> Titan8990,
<crdlb> which isn't the case, apparently
<zhjawe> 郁闷。
<twain> glitsj16  it jpg file..
<glitsj16> clearzen: yup
<dadda> Titan8990, Yes running it now
<Peddy> How would I remove the first 32 bytes of a file?
<dadda> Titan8990, It still looks the same
<glitsj16> twain: ardchoille answered your question
<clearzen> glitsj16: hmm, Well I guess I need to reinstall *sigh*
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb, so...any other aproach to my tty's problem besides compositing?
<clearzen> How much ram can I run with a 64bit OS?
<Titan8990> dadda, try a full reboot, if it doesn't work, I have one more idea
<dadda> ok
<dadda> rebooting
<Titan8990> clearzen, more than any modern board can handle
<deepz> anyone knows how to compare two params file which is generated after building a testcase?
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: get nvidia to fix their driver? :/
<ActionParsnip1> clearzen: a few Tbs
<clearzen> Titan8990: Thats good news at least
<deepz> using shell script
<ActionParsnip1> deepz: diff
<crdlb> |HSO|SadiQ: you could try asking about a workaround in the #nvidia channel
<peterson> how to install adobe acrobat reader 8.1.3.1
<|HSO|SadiQ> crdlb, that's why I need those tty's...to install the latest nvidia driver
<peterson> i am on linux
<peterson> ubuntu 8.04
<Titan8990> clearzen, 2^64
<clearzen> Titan8990: makes sense
<ce> hi
<Potjie> hii
<deepz> how to diff using a shell script
<dadda> Titan8990, My login page is smaller than my screen resolution that includes the desktop manager
<twain> tab button behavior in config button where?
<xemacs> clearzen Titan8990, most 64bit OSs only use 48bit fpr memory adressing
<ce> asl
<xemacs> -which is still quite enough ;)-
<ActionParsnip1> clearzen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<Titan8990> dadda, and it does not take up the entire screen?
<ardchoille> twain: open a new tab, type in about:config in that new tab you will see a textbox next to "Filter:", type in closebuttons and change the number to what you want
<tri__> Can dd command help to write to mbr
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: 64bit OSes usually have funky ram managers so it can be even more than 2^64
<dadda> Titan8990, correct I have a strip of un used space below and on the right side
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: sure
<Titan8990> tri__, yes, dd can write to mbr
<ardchoille> twain: changing the "Value" to 1 will result in "X" on each tab
<Titan8990> dadda, odd, are you sure it is using 1920x1200 resolution?
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, can u give me complete syntax
<dadda> Titan8990, Yes
<Titan8990> tri__, we don't know what you are trying to accomplish
<clearzen> so, if I am running a 64bit os with 32 bit software lets say firefox. Would 32bit firefox be able to use more than 3.2GB of Ram?
<dadda> Titan8990, How do I take a screenshot so you can take a look at it
<co> hii
<Titan8990> dadda, prtscn button
<crdlb> clearzen: no, since it stores the memory address in a 32bit int
<Titan8990> tri__, if you wanted to say, write zeros to only the mbr it would be like:   dd if=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1 of=/dev/zero
<crdlb> the system memory limit for 32bit can be worked around, but not the per-process one
<clearzen> crdlb: ok that's what I thought. Thanks for the help
<Booh> I have a movie file without extension, how to know wich video format is?
<twain> i cant find it,.. in file,edit,view,history,tools,
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: well i dont know what you want to write there, or even why
<xemacs> (08:25:02) (crdlb) the system memory limit for 32bit can be worked around, but not the per-process one <- photoshop had such a workaround
<Titan8990> Booh, you could vlc, so it doesn't matter, but otherwise, google
<glitsj16> peterson: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/ .. despite the reference to 8.1.2 it works for recent 8.1.3 as well
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, adding compositing didn't solve my tty's :(
<xemacs> it could use more than 2gb (which is the limit for 32bit apps in windows)
<crdlb> xemacs: ok, but I mean generally :)
<Booh> Titan8990, I need to know because facebook need extension to import...
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, xorg does not effect the TTYs
<crdlb> like without modifying apps
<clearzen> Booh: well technically the linux kenel doesn't care about extensions but gnome does. Just name it .avi and vlc will play it more than likely
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, you know what does then??
<Booh> Titan8990, it's my own video extracted from a vhs... to vcd
<Titan8990> Booh, then google would get my vote
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, umm framebuffer setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Brando753> hey guys, why is it when i delete something (BIG) from my jumpdrive it shows the same amount of storage left?
<tri__> Titan8990, ActionParsnip1  I want to write to MBR of floppy? Reason behind it is I am student of MCA and has project about it in OS.
<glitsj16> Booh: open it with a decent player and get the exac info from in there, and rename accordingly
<dadda> Titan8990, How do I get Print Screen Button Image into a picture file?
<peterson> thanks glitsj16
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: grub can do that for you
<glitsj16> peterson: you're welcome
<Titan8990> tri__, floppies do not have MBRs
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: i dont know the bits and bytes to write an MBR, grub does
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, is it "normal" that I have to manually change that line or is it a bug?
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, its the first 512 bytes of a disk
<Brando753> how do i actually delete a file from my flash drive
<Brando753> ?
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, I use a different distro, and it is normal for me
<ardchoille> twain: you can't find what?
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, I have a .asm file and I want to write to MBR of floppy and create img of it.
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, can u tell me what vga line/number to add and how???
<twain> ardchoille please look picture on file i am send you now
<ardchoille> twain: you can't send me any files
<Titan8990> Booh, looks like vcd uses mpeg-1 codec
<twain> it just picture.. of firefox
<ardchoille> twain: you can't send me any files
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, I hope that .asm file make floppy bootable
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, I don't even know whats wrong with your TTY....
<twain> ok
<Brando753> ;(
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: the file extension doesnt mean much in linux
<ardchoille> twain: open a new tab, type in about:config in that new tab you will see a textbox next to "Filter:", type in closebuttons and change the number to what you want
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, when I press ALT+CTRL+F1 I get a black screen
<ardchoille> twain: Which part of that is not clear?
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, but this is after xorg fails, correct?
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, Its assembly language file from Fasm.
<|HSO|SadiQ> Titan8990, xorg works...I'm using it now to post here
<xSlack> Which format do standard webpages generally go with when it comes to - elastic, dynamic, and static
<Titan8990> |HSO|SadiQ, ah, idk honestly
<twain> open new tab  where?   website top say "file,edit,histoy,tools,help i click "file" then not show it
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: you could try: dd if=<asm file> of=/dev/<floppy drive>
<ardchoille> twain: in firefox
<Titan8990> twain, ctrl+t opens a new tab
<ardchoille> twain: ctrl+t
<twain> ok hold
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, tks
<Titan8990> tri__, did you write the code?
<IcemanV9> Brando753: depends ... in the terminal, rm /media/<usb flash>/filename OR open nautilus and go to usb drive. delete the file
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: might not work. i have no idea what you are doing, or what this file is
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<twain> not that one   can i send you in email  picture
<Booh> Titan8990, I try mpeg...
<ardchoille> twain: you can upload pictures to http://imageshack.us/
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know where the usplash image and folder located?
<ardchoille> twain: but you need to give me the url of the uploaded pic
<ActionParsnip1> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip1> mysticdarkhack: that may tell you
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip1: wow, I didn't know it was that easy (re: usplash)
<Titan8990> Booh, I am just going off of wikipedia claims: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vcd
<Brando753> Icemanv9 i was in nautilus and hit delete on a 1.3 gb file, however it didnt even show an extra mb of free space on the flash drive ;(
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, The thing I want to do is : I want to make a bootable floopy which shows some message on boot.
<ActionParsnip1> ardchoille: message him and learn his wisdom ;)
<ardchoille> :)
<IcemanV9> Brando753: refresh the nautilus?
<Booh> ok thanks.  but I ever used a console command to tell meta-data but I don't remember
<Brando753> IcemanV9, of Course :P
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, The .asm file contain boot code.
<ActionParsnip1> tri__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<dadda> Titan8990, Heres a screenshot ... take a look http://bayimg.com/OanFkAAbM
<git_> how does one view the content of .bz2 ?
<git_> bzip2 -l bzip2.file.bz2?
<twain> http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firefoxe.jpg
<twain> see there no "x"
<Brando753> hey guys, why is it when i delete something (BIG) from my jumpdrive it shows the same amount of storage left?
<ardchoille> twain: ok, I completely misunderstood what you wanted. From that picture I can see that your window manager isn't running
<xemacs> Brando753 f*cked up filesystem?
<Brando753> :(
<tri__> ActionParsnip1, I simply wants to know command that write files to boot sector of floppy?
<Brando753> ;(
<ardchoille> twain: go back to firefox and hit f11
<twain> i am trying close firefox  but there no "x"
<twain> ok hold..
<ActionParsnip2> i cant advise out anything like that.   .asm means nothing. if you run: file <.asm file> you will see what you system sees it as
<ardchoille> twain: forget f11, sorry
<ActionParsnip2> twain: alt+f4
<ardchoille> twain: to close firefox, ctrl+q
<twain> i am back   ok
<Brando753> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<twain> alt f4   or ctrl q ?
<ardchoille> twain: sorry for the misunderstanding
<Brando753> what is tty screen for?
<Brando753> what does it stand for?
<twain> no  not your fault  i dont speak english very good. that why
<Brando753> <---- Beginer :P
<ardchoille> twain: in my firefox, File -> Quit = ctrl+q
<glitsj16> git_: bunzip2 <filename>
<ActionParsnip2> Brando753: tty = http://www.google.com/url?q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_(Unix)&ei=2fWkSd6bO8H7tge8kOXbBA&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNE_EdRu17-wvTvQO89SK1QY4X20Cg
<co> hii
<ActionParsnip2> god i hate google
<twain> ok but how can i put "x" ?
<twain> there is no 'X' on firefox i dont know why
<ActionParsnip2> Brando753: its teletypewriter
<IcemanV9> other word ... tty == console
<ActionParsnip2> twain: type fire in terminal and press tab a few times
<mnguyen> Anybody here who can provide a good iTunes alternative? I have a very lightweight system right now... so i'm hesitant to install Amarok since it'll install all the kdelibs...
<ardchoille> twain: are you using an nvidia 5 or 6 series video card with compiz?
<Brando753> and any help why my flash drive wont free up space when i delete stuff?
<mysticdarkhack> mrgutried songbird
<twain> i am use nvida  8200 compiz yes
<ActionParsnip2> ardchoille: i used a 6 series with compiz, was fine
<IcemanV9> mnguyen: audacious?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip1: I was told by the compiz folks that nvidia geforce 5 and 6 series had problems with the titlebar in compiz and gave me a great fix
<twain> i never had problem until today "x" is gone. on firefox
<ardchoille> twain: you might try asking in #compiz-fusion
<dadda> Titan8990,
<ardchoille> twain: the problem is you're missing your titlebar in firefox
<twain> everything is fine special firefox windows there no "x"
<twain> yes it miss titlebar on firefox so how can i solve w it?
<glitsj16> mnguyen: http://lifehacker.com/394046/copy-music-from-your-iphone-or-ipod-to-your-computer-for-free presents a short overview of your options, could be a starting point
<ardchoille> twain: I don't know, you might try asking in #compiz-fusion
<twain> ok where can i ask?
<IcemanV9> twain: did you change the firefox theme today?
<bohemian_> hi anyone who can take a look in my xorg config?
<mnguyen> glitsj16: thanks
<bohemian_> http://pastebin.com/d35faa660
<bohemian_> i can't serparate the 2 screen properly
<twain> iceman  no
<ntty350> salut tout le monde
<Viking667> hey there.
<Viking667> Sorry about this question, but in Ubuntu, to make an initrd, do I use "mkinitramfs"?
<GB1> When I install Ubuntu in IBM R30 it say " Disabled IRQ #15" and do nothing? How to do next?
<Viking667> I'm helping another user, who's pretty new to the whole process.
<ActionParsnip2> bohemian_: you arent using an nvidia driver, only the stock nv one, nvidia has great support for dual monitors
<Viking667> He's installed a kernel sourcetree, compiled a kernel, stuffed in to /boot, edited grub's menu.lst, now we're making the initrd
<phrozendead> What is a good iTouch manager for Ubuntu?
<ntty350> j'ai un problème, hier je réinstall ubuntu (changement disque dur raid) et après réinstallation des drivers propriio ati plus d'image sur mon 24" hdmi, même au boot plus rien alors que ca fonctionnait avant, en vga ca fonctionne, et si je branche un dvi et que je fait pause sur le boot et que je le remplace par l'adaptateur hdmi dvi j'ai l'image quelques secondes donc ca vient pas du câble ni de l'adaptateur...
<ActionParsnip2> GB1: did you md4 check your iso before burning, as well as verify the burned cd was 100% correct?
<GB1> Yes
<ActionParsnip2> !fr | ntty350
<ubottu> ntty350: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IcemanV9> !fr | ntty350
<ntty350> oh sorry, I think it is french but not, sorry???
<Viking667> non.
<ActionParsnip2> !bootoptions | gb1
<ubottu> gb1: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Viking667> c'est Anglais-pas
<ActionParsnip2> seulment
<ActionParsnip2> ;)
<GB1> acpi=off
<ActionParsnip2> GB1: try disabling some hardware in bios, like lan and sound and other useless junk while you install
<scrow213> Hello
<scrow213> Anyone able to help me with a problem?
<Seveas> !anyone | scrow213
<ubottu> scrow213: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scrow213> lol ok
<scrow213> Well I am having a problem with Firefox and Flash programs
<GB1> IRQ #15 is slave IDE (cd rom)?
<scrow213> I already have Adobe 10 installed
<scrow213> But, for instance, YouTube frequently does not work
<Seveas> describe 'does not work' :)
<scrow213> Well some videos I attempt to load just show a blank white spot
<scrow213> Some load fine
<scrow213> Some just say they are loading but do nothing
<ActionParsnip2> scrow213: 32bit or 64bit linux?
<Seveas> are you using any adblocker?
<scrow213> 64
<scrow213> Not to my knowledge
<Seveas> ah, 64bit flash is still quite buggy afaik
<scrow213> But I can't explain it
<scrow213> For instance
<scrow213> Homestarrunner.com
<scrow213> I can view parts of the site which is entirely flash (I think)
<Viking667> Okay, I'm out of here.
<scrow213> and other parts I cannot load properly
<scrow213> I just don't know what to do
<paul68> hi I have a problem with ssh  I can succesfully connect from my laptop => server, laptop => desktop , desktop=> server however I am not able to connect from my server or desktop to my laptop even removed the known hosts and reinstalled everything on my laptop  please adviced?
<Seveas> scrow213, wait for adobe to fix it or use 32bit version :)
<scrow213> How do I switch to 32?
<ActionParsnip2> scrow213: here's how i do it: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/11/25/64-bit-adobe-flash-ubuntu.html
<Seveas> nspluginwrapper
<Seveas> paul68, is openssh-servr installed and running on the laptop? It's not installed by default
<ActionParsnip2> scrow213: if you manually download the 64bit .so and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins you win
<scrow213> Grr... such a computer tard...
<scrow213> I will try to figure this out
<paul68> Seveas: yes its running
<Seveas> paul68, what's the error you get then? Could you pastebin the output of 'ssh -vvv laptop' ?
<WarriorSlayer> ppl how i get rid of a package that tried to install and could not be installed and now is locked in apt-get?
<Seveas> WarriorSlayer, dpkg --remove --purge name_of_package
<WarriorSlayer> Seveas: ty ^^
<AnRkey> where does gnome-main-menu store it's settings for the "start" icon
<AnRkey> ?
<Seveas> AnRkey, I wouldn't be surprised if it's somewhere in gconf
<Milkeh> how come my openoffice is a bunch of symbols?
<crdlb> I believe it's just an image somewhere in /usr/share
<jxander> is there any usb 5.1 sound card working great with ubuntu?
<Seveas> crdlb, that's also very well possible. Something with 'vendor' in the name iirc
<scrow213> Can someone assist me with Terminal? I am attempting to manually move this file but I am not sure how to terminal my way into the folder
<Seveas> Milkeh, the document or the application interface?
<paul68> Seveas: solved the problem it was a username issue
<Seveas> paul68, ok :)
<davbran> is there a way to filter out the channel announements, the coming and going?
<ApOgEE-> hi all... how to select/highlight text in terminal using keyboard?
<Seveas> davbran, with x-chat: rightclick on the channel name in the left area and find the option :)
<llragsll> I have an ubuntu gateway hare through which all traffic goes. I need a way to monitor the data transferred through this machine. any suggestions?
<Seveas> llragsll, iptraf, bwm, wireshark/tshark
<Stralytic> llragsll, monitor in real time, or over a period?
<llragsll> thx Seves...
<Milkeh> Seveas, application interface
<Seveas> llragsll, or mrtg or cacti if you want graphs
<phrozendead> How do I manage my iTouch on ubuntu 9.04?
<llragsll> monitored in realtime will be better...
<Seveas> Milkeh, missing font package? is ubuntu-desktopp still installed, is apt-get giving errors?
<llragsll> actually I was using munin..
<Seveas> munin will do as well
<llragsll> but I munin doesn't give the data transfered
<Stralytic> llragsll, i like trafshow in package netdiag
<llragsll> it just give the rate...
<Seveas> Stralytic, is that like iptraf?
<Milkeh> Seveas, nope and nope
<Stralytic> llragsll, you want to capture the actual packets?
<Milkeh> Seveas, wait sorry, I think ubuntu-desktop is still installed, and geting no apt errors
<Seveas> Milkeh, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then (unless you're using kubuntu/xubuntu)
<Stralytic> Seveas, yeah similar
<llragsll> Stralytic, not to capture, but to get the data going thru the gateway
<llragsll> sort of a counter, in and out
<scrow213> Can someone look at this page and see if it loads normally for them? http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail.html
<Seveas> Stralytic, bwm is what you want then
<Seveas> it's a commandline app that just shows line rates
<crdlb> AnRkey: it looks like the easiest way to change it is indeed via gconf, run 'gconf-editor /apps/panel/objects', look in menu_bar_screen0 (if you use the menu bar), enable use_custom_icon and set custom_icon to the file you want
<llragsll> there are tools to get the data rate...but wht abt the total transfered...like so-so gb's...
<scrow213> Anyone at all? I cannot figure out why it won't work!
<Stralytic> scrow213, it's flash
<scrow213> Right, and I have flash installed, Flashblock disabled
<AnRkey> crdlb, thanks, i just wanna take that tiny black arrow off the top of the icon
<scrow213> And I tried the manual method that was linked.
<scrow213> Still won't load properly
<crdlb> AnRkey: that's not actually part of the icon
<AnRkey> crdlb,  it would be perfect if it was not there
<AnRkey> crdlb, i know, it's an overlayed icon
<Seveas> llragsll, sudo iptables -L -v -n. That'll tell you the amount transfered since booting
<scrow213> Is it Gnash that is not working properly?
<Seveas> (I'm sure there are better ways of getting that info, but this one works too :))
 * AnRkey scurries off to try crdlb's suggestion
<Th0rz> i installed cgi irc on my server... but where is the conf files?
<ApOgEE-> is it possible to select/highlight text in gnome-terminal using keyboard only?
<ununk> hi for all
<Th0rz> i installed via "apt-get"
<Stralytic> llragsll, if you want to graph your usage over a month to make sure your isp is not ripping you off ... or similar... try cacti, with snmp installed on you linux box
<scrow213> Well clearly I am failing at Ubuntu
<glitsj16> scrow213: could be gnash, hard to tell ... did you test the official adobe flash plugin to compare both ?
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip2: thank for the reply, my synaptics says i'm using 173 nvidia driver. how do i reconfigure  this config to use the driver properly?
<Th0rz> someone?
<AnRkey> crdlb, do you know where that extra little icon/arrow thingies conf is?
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: not that I know of, but you can if you run screen inside of it
<crdlb> AnRkey: hardcoded I'm sure :/
<scrow213> I honestly don't know. Here is how it went after I installed Ubuntu
<AnRkey> crdlb,  NO!!!! please don't say that
<Milkeh> so can anybody possibly fix my openoffice?
<AnRkey> bah
<scrow213> Went to YouTube, Firefox said I need plugins. Installed all 3 options
<scrow213> Nothing worked
<AnRkey> Milkeh, what is it doing or not doing?
<AnRkey> have u consulted the oracle? (google)
<Milkeh> AnRkey, my whole interface is a silly symbol font, besides the document itself
<glitsj16> scrow213: you shouldn't opt for all 3, things conflict that way .. what plugin is active at the moment in your firefox ?
<rjb> hello all, I am new to all this and I just installed Ubuntu and have already messed sudo up some how when I try to do something that requires a su login I get an error saying I don't have permissions to do that
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip2: here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d17ec6c86
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip2: here's my Mxorg.conf which created based on Xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d35faa660
<rjb> is there a config file I can edit to fix things
<AnRkey> Milkeh, create a new user and log in to it. See if it's still borked, if it's not then it's a profile issue
<bohemian_> Mxorg.conf is the xorg used by userful multiplier which i use to create multiseats in ubuntu
<bohemian_> buy wasn't able to separate the 2 screens properly
<rjb> I cannot even get into do the user configs
<cooldduuudde> .mp4 files open with realplayer by default. what can i do to make it totem?
<rjb> even tried to su in a bash terminal and it would not accept my password
<rww> cooldduuudde: Right-click a .mp4 file, click Properties, then click Open With. You should be able to change it to Totem from there.
<Milkeh> cooldduuudde, right click an .mp4 document, properties, Open With
<cooldduuudde> got it
<cooldduuudde> ok now the second thing. how 2 change filetype icons?
<scrow213> How do I check to see which is active?
<Stralytic> scrow213, go to about:plugins in your browser
<cooldduuudde> i want .torrent files to have Vuze icon. how 2 do dat?
<|HSO|SadiQ> how do I add a rule to unblock the port 27960 on both UDP and TCP
<|HSO|SadiQ> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scrow213> about plugins? Where is that?
<cooldduuudde> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<cooldduuudde> !change icons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change icons
<rww> scrow213: type it into your address bar (the same place you'd usually type addresses of websites)
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, thanks
<glitsj16> scrow213: enter "about:plugins" in the urlbar, if you set about:config key plugin.expose_full_path to true you get the exact file system location of each installed plugin, handy if you want to test a few by renaming temporarily instead of removing things
<scrow213> ok
<scrow213> I have a lot
<scrow213> You want the list of plugin names or the list of filenames?
<glitsj16> scrow213: which ones are enabled for the swf and spl mime-types ?
<scrow213> Umm
<scrow213> I think I know what you are asking
<scrow213> Shockwave Flash
<cooldduuudde> i want .torrent files to have Vuze icon. how 2 do dat?
<scrow213> Another one called Shockwave Flash
<scrow213> lol
<scrow213> And a third one called the same thing
<glitsj16> scrow213: there you have it :) open the add-ons menu option, tat has a plugin section, and disable the redundant ones to test
<scrow213> Ok
<scrow213> So just disable any two of them
<scrow213> And see if that does it?
<glitsj16> scrow213: to test yes, if you're happy with one, i'd say remove the others from your system (the file location can help here)
<foo> I have the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver activated, but apparently it's not "actively in use." What would I need to do to make it used?
<scrow213> Nope
<scrow213> I tried and one of them does exactly what it does now
<scrow213> The other two do nothing at all if they are the only ones enabled
<rww> foo: copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link to the past URL here.
<foo> rww: thanks. http://x03.ath.cx/temp/xorg.conf
<glitsj16> scrow213: i realize the official adobe plugin isn't open source, but personally i have no issues with it .. in other words, i'd keep that one ... if you enable only that one, does your issue still exists ?
<foo> rww: ultimately trying to enable compiz, eg. visual effects = extra. I get this error: Desktop effects could not be enabled. thanks
<rampageoberon> Hi,
<rww> foo: That looks correct. Have you restarted the X server (either with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace or restarting the computer or gdm) since installing fglrx?
<scrow213> Like I said, one of them changes nothing. The other two don't load anything at all
<rampageoberon> What exactly is the feature in the ubuntu bash shell that tells you what to install for a particular binary?
<scrow213> So not one of them works right
<xlevel1> hi, I can't get fglrx to work.  I can't enable it in restricted drivers manager (the gui just sits there...)
<foo> rww: yes. hard reboot, restart twice, etc. Definitely something else, hmm.
<scrow213> There is just one that does exactly what my computer already does
<xlevel1> how can I do it from the command line?
<rww> foo: What video card do you have?
<rww> rampageoberon: It's the "command-not-found" package.
<rww> !info command-not-found | rampageoberon
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.26ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 104 kB
<foo> rww: Radeon X800Pro PCIE
<rampageoberon> thanks rww :)
<Milkeh> what's the update command?
<DJNomad> hi all
<scrow213> ...
<rww> foo: Okay, give me a sec to check some things.
<foo> rww: I've gotten this to work in the past, not sure exactly what's up. I've been in fluxbox for a while and it seems like something broke, hmm.
<foo> rww: no problem, thank you!
<DJNomad> I mount my phone and i dont have permission to do anything with it
<Iradieh__> If I want to TOTALLY remove xfce4 and every trace of it, what do I type then? I tried sudo apt-get autoremmove --purge xfce4 but the file size seemed smaller then when I installed
<KazaLite> is it recommended to install firewall on desktop machine or not?
<DJNomad> I very easily could of mounted it wrong
<scrow213> I am totally lost on what to do
<glitsj16> scrow213: to compound the issue ... youtube uses flash video (flv), so you'll need another plugin for those as well .. do you find something enabled for flv suffixes in your about:plugins page ?
<DJNomad> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/usbdisk   I mounted using this
<Malks> yoypo
<Milkeh> how would I go about updating openoffice?
<scrow213> Yeah
<rww> foo: Okay. Can you pastebin your Xorg log? It should be in /var/log/ somewhere.
<scrow213> I have Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.24.3 for that
<rww> Milkeh: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Milkeh> 8.10
<foo> rww: thanks. http://x03.ath.cx/temp/Xorg.0.log
<glitsj16> scrow213: i would try removing all 3 shockwave flash related plugins you have now, install the flashplugin-nonfree through apt-get and try again from scratch, god knows what is left conflicting on your system right now
<scrow213> Ok, one moment please
<glitsj16> scrow213: no rush
<xemacs> how can i switch from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<Iradieh__> If I want to TOTALLY remove xfce4 and every trace of it, what do I type then? I tried sudo apt-get autoremmove --purge xfce4 but the file size seemed smaller then when I installed
<scrow213> Wait
<scrow213> No
<rww> Milkeh: Ubuntu 8.10 ships with OpenOffice.org 2.4 because 3.0 came out too late for Ubuntu developers to test it. Since Ubuntu doesn't upgrade packages to new major versions after Ubuntu versions are released, OO.org 3.0 will not be released to intrepid-updates. For various reasons, it's also not in intrepid-backports. You can either wait until Jaunty, which will have OO.org 3, or use an...
<rww> ...unofficial method like http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<scrow213> When I did the nonfree it said that is what was already installed
<scrow213> How can I remove all plugins/addons
<scrow213> And just start all over
<Milkeh> rww, alright, thank you very much
<AnRkey> Milkeh, did you create a test account?
<Nom-> Hi All.  Does anyone know if /etc/fstab.d/ works in Ubuntu Hardy ?
<iandan> hi, I need an advice over a laptop, whether it works or not with Ubuntu
<Milkeh> AnRkey, oh no I still need to do that :)
<AnRkey> u don't have to log out even
<AnRkey> just create the user and switch from the task bar tool
<Milkeh> AnRkey, what if I just use the guest acc?
<AnRkey> same idea
<iandan> I'm planning to buy a HP Compaq 6730s, Intel Core 2 Duo T5870, ATI HD 3430 256MB
<glitsj16> scrow213: open synaptic and run a see if you have those installed there, and completely remove them .. if that doesn't do it, let me know, we can try manual removal
<Malks> Hey guys, I'm following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6722478 guide to get channel bots working on Ubuntu 8.10 (I have also started on Linux about 12 hours ago) can someone explain to me exactly what this line (sudo chmod 777 /usr/lib/eggdrop -R) tells the server to do
<iandan> do you think I'll have problems with the video chipset
<iandan> ?
<scrow213> Ok I have synaptic open
<rww> foo: Looks like fglrx is being loaded, but it's complaining about DRI problems. Since Compiz needs DRI, this is likely what your problem is. What version of Ubuntu are you using, and are you using the version of fglrx in the Ubuntu repositories, or from ATI's website?
<scrow213> What am I looking for now?
<Iradieh__> How do I completly remove every trace of xfce4
<Milkeh> AnRkey, guest account is working fine with it
<Iradieh__> If I want to TOTALLY remove xfce4 and every trace of it, what do I type then? I tried sudo apt-get autoremmove --purge xfce4 but the file size seemed smaller then when I installed
<Iradieh__> Or do I need to reinstall
<glitsj16> scrow213: anything gnash related, and flashplugin-nonfree
<AnRkey> hmm
<rww> xemacs: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<scrow213> How do I view what I have already installed?
<rww> Iradieh__: what do you want to use instead of xfce? GNOME, KDE, etc...
<AnRkey> Milkeh, do you mind losing any settings that u have stored for open office?
<Iradieh__> rww: gnome
<Nom-> Hmm... looks like fstab.d is a bleeding edge thing, or maybe not even in linux :(
<Milkeh> AnRkey, not at all
<glitsj16> scrow213: bottom-left, status
<Iradieh__> rww: I just want ever trace of xfce4 gone, I got issues (mental) so I will probarly reinstall Debian if I cant remove every trace if ut
<dec3164> hey guys
<AnRkey> Milkeh, try this from the command line
<AnRkey> rm ~/.openoffice.org* -Rf
<scrow213> Ok, all I have under "installed" is:
<scrow213> gnash
<scrow213> gnash-common
<AnRkey> copy and paste it before u do a / by mistake :)
<foo> rww: hm, I see. /me looks at logs to try to find that. I see. I'm on intrepid. Not sure about fglrx version. Looks like xorg-driver-fglrx = 2:8.543-0ubuntu4.1 from dpkg -l |grep -i fglrx
<scrow213> mozilla-plugin-gnash
<iandan> anyone knows whether the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430 will work with Ubuntu?
<scrow213> Thats all
<Iradieh__> AnRkey: me?
<mick02> Folks, I was trying to do an update yesterday when I was told that I had to do a partial upgrade instead of just the normal update. When I tried to run it I got the following error in my /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log file http://pastebin.com/f6a608dbb
<AnRkey> Iradieh__, no Milkeh
<rww> Iradieh__: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome -> try the line under "remove xubuntu"
<glitsj16> scrow213: the mozilla-plugin-gnash is the one you want to mark for complete removal
<Milkeh> AnRkey, done done
<AnRkey> iandan, check if it's black listed
<Iradieh__> rww: I did
<Iradieh__> rww: It didnt remove anything
<iandan> Andelkrag, where?
<iandan> AnRkey, where?
<scrow213> ok
<AnRkey> Milkeh, open OOo
<AnRkey> iandan, one sec
<dec3164> could someone help me with SSHing into a computer behind a router?
<Milkeh> AnRkey, same deal
<mick02> dec3164, have you forwarded the ports on the router?
<foo> rww: if you'd like me to do anything, let me know. I know I've gotten this to work before, hmm.
<illumin8> What is the best method for knowing if someone is connected to your machine in ubuntu?
<glitsj16> scrow213: what was the third one you installed through firefox besides flashplugin-nonfree ? try to do a search on that in synaptic with the info from the about:plugins page in firefox
<Ape> dec3164: You have to forward the port 22 to the target computer from your router
<scrow213> Ok completely removed
<rww> foo: Okay, so you're using the Ubuntu repository versions, your video card is supported by fglrx... so it's just DRI failing to initialize for some reason. Hmm.
<dec3164> yeah, but i haven't been able to get it to work
<AnRkey> Milkeh, did you have openoffice closed when u did the command?
<foo> rww: trrying apt-get --reinstall --purge install xorg-driver-fglrx  ... not sure if it's going to work, but I'm not having much luck elseware :) /me restarts X
<dec3164> i used the IP that the router recognizes the computer as, would that be rioght?
<glitsj16> scrow213: ok, restart firefox to get those changes activated, and reinstall the flashplugin-nonfree as only one through synaptic
<Milkeh> AnRkey, sure did
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> one sec
<Nom-> Ugh... anyone have any suggestions on some way I could nicely add an NFS mount when a package is installed, and remove it when the package is removed ?
<mick02> dec3164, what type of router have you got? Have you looked at the website www.portforward.com to make sure that you've forwarded the ports correctly? You also have to make sure that you have your ssh server running on the target machine
<Nom-> I was hoping fstab.d was there, but looks like that's really, really new and doesn't work with 8.04 or 8.10
<scrow213> Haha!
<Michael-> Hi
<glitsj16> scrow213: any improvement ?
<StyleSheep> is it possible to activate headphones and disable the speakers on a laptop? i often work in the train and i don't want that if i pull out the headphones, that the sound goes over the speakers
<scrow213> You, sir or ma'am, are my hero!
<glitsj16> scrow213: lol, glad it's solved
<Malks> When i'm trying to run my egg drop I type malcolm@linux:~$ /usr/lib/eggdrop -m ~/simple.conf
<Malks> bash: /usr/lib/eggdrop: is a directory
<foo> rww: hm, nothing. What bugs me is I still see: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system when I go to "hardware drivers"
<scrow213> You and me both
<Malks> what does the second line mean?
<Michael-> I am using iPod touch chatting here,hahaha
<scrow213> Thank you so very very much!!
<computer_> how do i change my login screen's background image??
<scrow213> I am glad someone knows something about computers
<glitsj16> :) very welcome, enjoy the flashes
<dec3164> dynex, and yeah, i read the section for my router on portforward, i'm just not sure i'm feeding it the right IP... it's the 192.168.1.101, no?
<Michael-> Too many people here
<Michael-> Hahaha
<scrow213> Farewell
<mick02> dec3164, Each macinh on your LAN will have different IP addresses. You need to make sure that you are pointing port 22 to the right IP address
<glitsj16> scrow213: see ya, keep well
<rww> foo: Do you have a linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<iandan> AnRkey, have you found something? I tried google but have found no results
<AnRkey> iandan, no nothing yet
<dec3164> yeah, the 101 is the one i want it to forward to... that's what the router recognizes it as...
<mshkaji> hi computer_  you just go to the shutdown icon right click it ....u will see setup login screen...
<rww> foo: Oh, you could also try some of the stuff on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Troubleshooting . It might help, I guess.
<the_gamer> hi folks
<iandan> AnRkey, :(
<kraut> moin
<mick02> dec3164, for example, if you have a webserver with IP address 192.168.1.100 and a SSH server on 192.168.1.101 you would need to get your router to forward all http requests on port 80 to 192.168.1.100 and all traffic requests to port 22 to IP 192.168.1.101
<AnRkey> iandan, u having the same issue as Milkeh ?
<the_gamer> i need the video/x-pn-icm-plugin but i can't find it in the synaptics packet manager, could anybody tell me in what package it is or how to install it?
<mick02> dec3164, can you ssh into the box when you're at home?
<mick02> dec3164, i.e. so that your router doesn't need to forward the port
<dec3164> mick02, if i plug the box directly into the wall, i have no problems
<foo> rww: I do
<Michael-> I think there are a lot of network manager here
<Michael-> Am I right ?
<iandan> AnRkey, No, I'm planning to buy a new laptop which has this video chipset and I'm not sure whether I cand find drivers for it or not
<AnRkey> oh yes soz man got side tracked
<iandan> on the ATI support page it does not exist
<AnRkey> iandan, you need to find out if that product is blacklisted
<iandan> ...and the retailer delivers the laptop FreeDos
<AnRkey> try ubuntu+1 and ask the devs
<AnRkey> #ubuntu+1
<foo> rww: hm, I wonder, should I try to get the open source drivers working?
<camjay> Hi guys, i have a question about installing ubuntu 8.10 32bit using UNETBOOTIN, I've installed it and selected unetbootin from the boot menu, but it gives me an error saying it cant find "GRLDR" on all drives. i imagine its looking for that grub-loader thing.
<camjay> anybody know how i could fix that?
<iandan> AnRkey, I'll try. Thanks for help
<BiosElement> Question, How do I go about backing up my gnome panel settings? Because I want to see how I like removing one but I want a backup so I don't have to re-arrange the icons and such.
<rww> foo: Compiz doesn't work with the open source drivers for most cards.
<foo> rww: ah, darn, ok. let me check out that troubleshooting guide, I suppose, thanks!
<AnRkey> iandan, ok no probs (btw, go for nvidia, it's always less trouble)
<StyleSheep> is it possible to activate headphones and disable the speakers on a laptop? i often work in the train and i don't want that if i pull out the headphones, that the sound goes over the speakers
<AnRkey> StyleSheep, yes it is
<StyleSheep> how?
<AnRkey> StyleSheep, one sec
<mick02> dec3164, Where are you trying to access you home PC from? Are you in work? If so maybe the firewall that you're behind now doesn't allow traffic through port 22
<StyleSheep> AnRkey, okay
<Bert_2> Hi, I'd like to lower down the maximum volume of my ubuntu system or lock the volume in some way, is that possible ?
<glitsj16> the_gamer: isn't that part of realplayer ? if so, websearch for medibuntu and how to enable that repository and install that
<rww> foo: You could also try adding `Busid "PCI:5:0:0"' to your xorg.conf's Device section.
<camjay> Could i have a second of somebodys time here? I just need help using UNETBOOTIN with ubuntu 8.10 ISO, using a hard drive install
<camjay> :D
<Ethosser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986689&highlight=mssql
<AnRkey> StyleSheep, double click speaker next to time > edit > prefs > enable everything > then go to options tab and it should be in there somewhere
<Ethosser> anyone see any issues with that, or has tried it before?
<rww> foo: and, if none of that helps, the people in #ati channel on this server might :)
<the_gamer> glitsj16, i just googled and found that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3490653 there's someone with the same problem, but he doesn't ahve a solution, either
<dec3164> mick02, my plugin is behind the campus firewall, and when behind it or vpn'd in, i have no problems connecting not through the router
<camjay> Could i have a second of somebodys time here? I just need help using UNETBOOTIN with ubuntu 8.10 ISO, using a hard drive install
<foo> rww: thank you :)
<camjay> foreals
<foo> rww: I'll let you know what it is
<camjay> i wanna get ubuntu running tonight
<rww> Iradieh__: Sorry, I kinda abandoned you there. Did you figure out how to get xfce removed?
<Iradieh__> rww: nah
<Iradieh__> not other then
<Iradieh__> apt-get autpremmove --purge xfce4
<dec3164> mick02, my forwarding is set up: port 22, ip 192.168.1.101, protocol: all, status: enabled
<StyleSheep> AnRkey, thx, found it... i didnt notice that before, although it is so obvious...
<Iradieh__> rww: Doing gnome install now
<camjay> To anybody in this chatroom: How do i fix the "Error: Cannot find GRLDR on all drives. press ctl+alt+del to reboot." problem
<Felicia> Hi, what's your problem?
<Iradieh__> gonan give it  a try
<Felicia> hi
<Iradieh__> if it doesnt work out I will reisntall with xfce4 again
<mick02> dec3164, Can you go to www.ping.eu and check to see if your current firewall is blocking traffic through port 22. You'll need to find your WAN IP address first, you can do this through something like www.ipchicken.com
<camjay> sigh
<Felicia> hi
<AnRkey> Milkeh, You can wipe your entire profile's settings if you want (backup first and make sure to unhide files when u do) > try ctrl+alt+f2 > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop > rm ~/.* -Rf  > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<AnRkey> Milkeh, if you are sure that it worked in a new profile that is
<Milkeh> AnRkey, It's alright, I'll just use gedit for my assignment, I'll just work this out another day
<foo> rww: fwiw, http://x03.ath.cx/temp/fglrxinfo.txt ... output of fglrxinfo, hm.
<dec3164> well i know it can't, i'm behind the campus firewall... but i'm trying to access from behind the firewall as well
<Milkeh> AnRkey, thanks for all your support
<AnRkey> Milkeh, somehow your profile got it's openoffice settings borked it seems. You can search for config file locations just for OOo on google too if you like
<glitsj16> the_gamer: don't have other clues on this one, hope someone chimes in
<AnRkey> Milkeh, soz for not giving you a shweeter answer
<Milkeh> AnRkey, it's fine, you've given me more support then anyone else has
<AnRkey> Milkeh, just pay it forward bro
<AnRkey> :P
<arooni-mobile__> what port does virtual desktop function over?
<rww> foo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-609467.html -> "All I had to do was type: sudo depmod -a into the terminal, reboot, and VOILA! everything was back to normal."
<dec3164> mick02, well i know it' can't, i'm behind the campus firewall... but i'm trying to access it from behind the firewall as well
<rww> foo: Looks like that person was having a similar problem to you; perhaps try that.
<foo> rww: will do
<AnRkey> Milkeh, always remember it's a gamble in this # cause someone that knows the answer to your question might not always be here. I sometimes come back after a few hours and try again.
<rww> !msg | camjay
<ubottu> camjay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<giulio> //join #ubuntu-it
<camjay> ..hm??
<camjay> How do i fix the "Error: Cannot find GRLDR on all drives. press ctl+alt+del to reboot." problem
<camjay> ?
<camjay> Im using UNETBOOTIN
<camjay> and ubuntu i381 8.10
<camjay> i386*
<AlanJenkins> anyone know how I can connect to a wireless network in a tty with network manager?
<foo> rww: gah, nope. /me tries to google
<rww> camjay: Are you using one of the installation guides at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ?
<camjay> Yes
<rww> camjay: which one?
<camjay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<camjay> that one^
<camjay> and i used the suggested program
<camjay> "UNETBOOTIN"
<camjay> it installs the bootloader to your HDD
<camjay> and all that
<akhil_> My package manager is not able to download files for ubuntu.com although i am connected. How to set it back to default settings?
<camjay> so i can install ubuntu w/o removable media
<dec3164> mick02, i suspect that it has something to do with the router's mac address... when i plugged it in, the campus network recognized it as windows, so perhaps it doesn't want to support port 22? or does that even make sense?
<rww> camjay: Okay, I see. Have you considered using Wubi instead? It tends to be easier to set up than unetbootin
<camjay> rww: well, i tried wubi, had problems with it aswell, and also i generally just dont like the fact that it uses its own filesystem
<camjay> like
<camjay> i want to use unetbootin so i can use a seperate partition
<camjay> clean n clear
<camjay> you know?
<mick02> dec3164, Here goes nothing ... YOU ---> CAMPUS FIREWALL ---> ROUTER ---> SSH SERVER. First of all your CAMPUS FIREWALL has to have port 22 open to allow traffic to pass to your ROUTER. If your CAMPUS FIREWALL doesn't allow traffic on port 22 then the traffic will not even make it to your ROUTER hence no ssh request will be sent or received by your ROUTER. Does this make sense? Sorry about the caps I thought it might make it a bit easier to read!
<camjay> wubi = hindered disk access performance
<camjay> i want the perfect linux experience
<camjay> hehe
<rww> camjay: Yeah, I see what you mean. Hmm. If you have a USB drive you're not using, and your BIOS supports USB boot, unetbootin to USB tends to work very well.
<camjay> i have a usb drive but its only 512mb
<Nytrix>  why does my theme go away after i logout? it goes back to some other theme?
<camjay> im pretty set on using the HDD install
<camjay> i mean
<camjay> i got to my boot screen
<camjay> select unetbootin
<camjay> then it says
<Nytrix> i mean the task bar goes back to normal
<camjay> "error cannot find grldr on all drives"
<Milkeh> camjay, talk to me through private chat?
<bulwynkl> ! flash 10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 10
<bulwynkl> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dec3164> mick02, i've SSH'd into this machine through this connection outlet before, no problem... so neither the campus network nor my computer is the problem... the only difference with this setup is the router...
<rww> camjay: what does your current partition layout look like? is it just one Windows NTFS partition, or is it more complicated?
<camjay> one NTFS
<foo> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/293012 , hmm, seems to be a bug.
<camjay> about 78GB
<camjay> 15GB free
<camjay> for a new partition
<camjay> i was gona put ubuntu on a new 15gb
<mick02> dec3164, Sorry, I miss understood your problem. So is the router the only thing that's changed then? The Router isn't set up to allow MAC Address access only is it? Some routers will only allow connections from certain mac addresses
<camjay> so
<FloodBot1> camjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dionysian> does a typical ubuntu livecd include the debs of installed packages?
<Dr_willis> dionysian,  not that ive noticed.
<dionysian> the /var/cache archives
<Dr_willis> dionysian,  the alternative isntaller cd - i hear can be used as a 'upgrade' repositoruy - so that may have them.
<dec3164> mick02, np, mm... wdym allow connections from certain mac addresses? the computer i try to connect with has been the same, if that's what you're getting at... do you think using a cloned mac address on the router would make any difference?
<rww> foo: Have you tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/293012/comments/9 ?
<dionysian> well, i'm trying to make a custom livecd
<dionysian> and i did a dist-upgrade from within the chroot
<dionysian> so... i'm just wondering if i can delete the debs that were downloaded
<dquestions> god damn i cant even install openss-server?
<dquestions> hmm
<dquestions> i went to my sources.list ... uncommented the multivers and univers lines
<dquestions> now what?
<Dr_willis> dionysian,  I normally set up a apt-cache server. :) so everything stays on there.   But not sure what you are doing exactly. so cant advice.
<rww> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<dionysian> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<dionysian> that's what i'm doing
<mlbarnes> How do I get bind9 to start automatically at boot? There is a file in /etc/init.d but it doesn't load at boot for some reason. What can I do?
<rww> dquestions: openssh-server is in main, not multiverse or universe...
<foo> rww: I actually just tried that, no luck.
<dquestions> hmm how do i get it then
<mick02> dec3164, I'm not sure to be honest, the MAC address may not even be the problem.
<rww> dquestions: sudo apt-get install openssh-server. If that doesn't work, copy and paste the entire output you get from that command.
<foo> rww: going to try the other option... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/293012/comments/16
<rww> (paste into paste.ubuntu.com, not here)
 * foo tries
<dquestions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122729/
<dec3164> mick02, it's ok, i've been fighting with this thing for a few weeks...
<rww> foo: You already had the load glx line in your xorg.conf, I think
<dionysian> ok i guess apt-get clean does it and i'm instructed to do that in the howto
<Nytrix> why does some of my theme effects go away after i logout?
<rww> dquestions: do "sudo apt-get update", then try the command again.
<dquestions> rww:  i tried that
<shesek> can I add upgrade for security patches as a cronjob?
<dquestions> sigh
<rww> dquestions: okay. paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dquestions> i might just install from source
<dquestions> errr that computer is not fully working
<dquestions> and i'm not about to type up the entire thing
<dec3164> mick02, thanks though : )
<Nytrix> why does some of my theme effects go away after i logout? the task bar doesnt stay the way it was when i first installed the theme. any ideas?
<dquestions> so any other suggestions would be apprciated
<dec3164> Nytrix, what desktop are you using?
<dquestions> the reason i'm trying to install ssh
<mlbarnes> No help on auto starting Bind9?
<ikonia> mlbarnes the init script should do that for you
<rww> dquestions: do you have internet access on the machine?
<ikonia> dquestions: what is the ssh issue ?
<mlbarnes> ikonia: yeah but for some reason it is not loading at boot
<dquestions> yes, but the video card is flaky
<ikonia> mlbarnes: does the init script start it manualy ?
<rww> dquestions: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Nytrix> dec3164, this one: http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Windows+Vista+Inspired+Theme+?content=99252
<zinzin> i am using 8.10 on GPU i915 Intel. i got the problem when run glxgears, like "﻿Failed to initialized GEM. Falling back to classic". Now OpenGL doesnt run anymore. Anybody knows this problem?
<dquestions> rww:  i'm not even sure..   .... i just dont see why i can't install openssh
<dquestions> its so simple
<ikonia> dquestions: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<RomD> I just discovered a nasty bug in hardy's network settings manager. if I disconnect my dsl modem by unchecking the pppoe connection's checkbox and check it again afterwards to reconnect the following happens:
<RomD> the check is there for two seconds and disappears again, leaving me without internet connection. the only way to establish the connection is to click on the box and then on "close", before the check has a chance to remove itself.
<RomD> took my a while to figure that out...
<FloodBot1> RomD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foo> rww: yeah, I did, scratch that idea. /me tries to recreate his xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfige xserver-xorg and tries to re-enable proprietary drivers
<rww> dquestions: because your package manager doesn't think the package exists, whcih is a good sign that your package manager is misconfigured. hence me wating to see your package manager's sources.list
<dquestions> 2.6.22-14-generic ?
<ikonia> dquestions: tha's not the output of uname -a
<Nytrix> dec3164, this one: http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Windows+Vista+Inspired+Theme+?content=99252
<mlbarnes> ikonia: if I run /etc/init.d/bind9 start it will start
<ikonia> dquestions: please show me the output of uname -a and pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<dec3164> Nytrix, i mean KDE, Gnome, etc?
<ikonia> mlbarnes: ok - so using update-rc.d make sure bind is set to start at run level 2
<dquestions> Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> mlbarnes: also look in the syslog after boot to see if bind started/reason why it didn't start
<Nytrix> im using gnome
<ikonia> dquestions: if you don't paste the responses I'm asking for - I can't help
<ikonia> dquestions: I asked for the output of specific commands
<dquestions> dude, i can't... i would have to type it out
<dquestions> i told you
<Nytrix> never mind i think i didnt follow the instruction correctly from the website, brb if i need help
<dquestions> i'll scp i guess
<dec3164> Nytrix, lol that'll do it, good luck : )
<ikonia> dquestions: how are you trying to install ssh  ?
<volo> hi
<foo> rww: if this doesn't work, I'm tempted to do
<foo> darn
<foo> any reason not to do apt-get --reinstall --purge ubuntu-desktop? =)
<foo> having some problems that I can't seem to fix
<mlbarnes> ikonia I am not familiar with that command. From the man it looks like update-rc.d -n bind9 start runlevel 2
<ikonia> mlbarnes: ok
<ikonia> dquestions: how are you trying to install ssh ?
<mlbarnes> hmm it is not working
<ikonia> mlbarnes: define not working
<mlbarnes> ikonia it is giving me a syntax error
<mlbarnes> I am not typging the command corectly but I don't see what it is suppose to be
<ikonia> mlbarnes: no
<mlbarnes> no what?
<ikonia> mlbarnes: hang on, let me see if I can get access to a box with update-rc.d on
<akventure> how do i change the name of my computer when running my Ubuntu 8.04 partition?
<ikonia> akventure: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<dquestions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122732/
<dquestions> so there is my sources.list
<ikonia> dquestions: how are you trying to install ssh
<dquestions> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ikonia> mlbarnes: try "sudo update-rc.d named start 20 2 stop 20
<SerWou> Hi
<ikonia> dquestions: and what is the error ?
<dquestions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122729/
<ikonia> dquestions: and I assume you've done a "sudo apt-get update" first
<dquestions> yep
<ikonia> !info openssh-server gutsy
<mlbarnes> ikonia: I get this error update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/named: file does not exist
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.6 (gutsy), package size 243 kB, installed size 644 kB
<ikonia> mlbarnes: what is the name of the init script
<mlbarnes> I tried switching it to bind9 and it gives me the syntax error message again
<mlbarnes> bind9
<ikonia> mlbarnes: what is the name of the init script
<ikonia> mlbarnes: so you did "sudo update-rc.d bind9 start 20 2 stop 20"
<illumin8> Hmm, is possible the repositiry for his version doesnt contain ssh?
<mlbarnes> yeah tried that and I get the syntax error message again
<SerWou> got my new Wireless card : Alfa AWUS036H. I'm using ubuntu and I've compiled the r8187. I have several issue : "iwlist wlan0 scan" doesn't work at all, the "Gnome-NetworkManager" doesn't work neither, I tried to use wicd but it seems to work anymore when I specify the wirelessinterface is wlan0. That's a lot of trouble, anyone had the same issue before ?
<ikonia> dquestions: if you do an apt-cache search openssh-server do you get a response / what version does it offer
<dec3164> could someone help me with connecting to a remote printer?
<dquestions> nothing..
<ikonia> dquestions: what happens when you do a "sudo apt-get update"
<dquestions> stuff scrolls by.. ends with Reading package lists ... Done
<mlbarnes> ikonia I also get this message with that new command. update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S] (did you forget "." ?)
<ikonia> mlbarnes: I did forget the .
<illumin8> dquestions, The final release of version 7.10 is scheduled for 18 October 2007 and will be supported for 18 months on both desktops and servers.
<dquestions> hmm
<mlbarnes> ikonia where does it go
<ikonia> mlbarnes: just a moment
<click170> Hey, I had a crash while synaptic was running, and now it says its unable to lock the list directory.  Does anyone know where the lock resides so I can delete it, or how to fix this?
<mlbarnes> after the first 20?
<illumin8> dquestion have you considered going with 8.04? or 8.10?
<dquestions> i would rather do this...
<dquestions> i can upgrade later..
<illumin8> dquestions, there has to be an offsite ssh for 7.10
<ikonia> mlbarnes: just wait
<illumin8> dquestions, ill see if i can find manual download.
<mlbarnes> ok
<dquestions> kool thanks
<dec3164> could someone help me with connecting to a remote printer?
<dquestions> and then is there a way to upgrade my stuff from the command  line/
<dquestions> i dont care about settings or anything
<dquestions> i just want ssh
<dquestions> and upgrade
<dquestions> ssh first
<FloodBot1> dquestions: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dquestions> then upgrade =-(
<ikonia> dquestions: yes, you can update from the command line
<dquestions> kool
<dquestions> =-(
<ikonia> dquestions: can you please go into "/var/cache/apt" and remove "pkgcache.bin
<ikonia> "
<BattleStarJesus> Hello characters, do any of you have knowledge about printer configurations?  I am using HP printer and I want to print double sided, I do not seem to have this optin.  Suggestions?
<mlbarnes> ikonia: did I miss the new command?
<ikonia> mlbarnes: no
<mlbarnes> ok
<maco> BattleStarJesus: print one side, flip the piece of paper, print the other side?
<ikonia> mlbarnes: as there is already a "profile" for named, you should just be able to do "sudo update-rc.d bind9 defaults"
<click170> Hey does anyone know where I can either disable totem-video-indexer, or tell it not to index a directory?
<BattleStarJesus> I have a larg document to pirint, I want to print 2 pages per side, and on each side.
<bona-admin> how do you open gkedit as root?
<camjay> yo guys
<camjay> woot
<camjay> im on ubuntu live cd right now
<camjay> i got the unetbootin working
<camjay> ONE PROBLEM STILL THOUGH
<FloodBot1> camjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<camjay> I'm going to install ubuntu fully
<camjay> but it doesnt list any partitions
<ikonia> camjay: are you using raid
<camjay> "Prepare Partitions" it says
<camjay> no
<camjay> my HDD is just one NTFS partition
<ikonia> camjay: ok - so that will need to be resolved first
<camjay> ok
<ikonia> camjay: if there is no unallocaed space there may be no space to resize it
<camjay> well
<glitsj16> bona-admin: gksudo gedit
<zoltron> anyone know how to adjust LCD brightness on a ThinkPad? the keys aren't working...
<camjay> how can i create unallocated space ?
<camjay> to create a new partition
<camjay> that is
<ikonia> camjay: please stop using enter for one word responses
<bona-admin> thanks glitsj16
<camjay> Okay. Sorry about that. just a habit.
<ikonia> camjay:  you will have to look at a re-sizing tool if the ubuntu partitioner does not have space to resize it for you
<Dr_willis> camjay,  use gparted to resize an existing parition.  th
<ikonia> camjay: the partition tool maybe able to resize it if there is some unallocated space
<Dr_willis> camjay,  if resizing a NTFS - i find the vista resize tools to be MUCH MUCH faster.
<camjay> well
<camjay> im Dualing ubuntu live cd and XP sp2
<mlbarnes> ikonia: is this what I want? Example of a command for installing a system initialization-and-shutdown script:
<camjay> not vista, so in xp sp2 what tools would i use?
<mlbarnes> update-rc.d foobar start 45 S . start 31 0 6 .
<ikonia> mlbarnes: yes
<ikonia> camjay: thats not dual booting
<ikonia> camjay: you don't dual boot a livecd
<Dr_willis> camjay,  no idea. I rarely mexx with XP any more.  not sure it even has the tool. ask in #windows
<ikonia> camjay: a livecd boots from it's self
<camjay> well, its not a live "CD", its a live ISO
<camjay> i guess i should have said that..
<ikonia> camjay: where is the ISO stored ?
<camjay> on my windows NTFS partition
<camjay> I used unetbootin with Grub-loader
<ikonia> camjay: thats why it can't resize it - that partition is in use
<camjay> Alright, well i have no form of removable media
<ikonia> camjay: you'll have to delete the windows partition then
<ikonia> camjay: and / or buy some removable media
<camjay> well i know theres programs such as partitionmagic
<Dr_willis> ive seen 2gb thumbdrives for $5 on sale recently :) just the right size.
<camjay> what about that?
<illumin8> by defualt where does wget store downloads?
<Dr_willis> illumin8,  where you ran the command from.
<jimcooncat> Dr_willis: where? pm me if you like
<Dr_willis> illumin8,  if you are in /home/user/Desktop     its tehre..
<ikonia> camjay how can you run that
<ikonia> camjay: that's not an ubuntu support issue, I'd check partition magic support for that
<Dr_willis> jimcooncat Walmart.
<dquestions> how do i upgrade from the command  line?
<SingAlong> Hi all
<illumin8> dquestions, wants to know how to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 from the command line.
<jimcooncat> Dr_willis: Really! I hate going there. Need about 10 of 'em, I'll send my gf
<dquestions> i'm using 7.10 right now anc cant install anything at all
<dquestions> =-(
<illumin8> Dr_willis, thanks
<SingAlong> Is there any temporary mount file in ubuntu except fstab?
<Dr_willis> jimcooncat  this was at xmas time.. they may be out by now. its ahrd to tell. :) the had a rack of proberly 500+ of the things at this store.
<SingAlong> I want to reset the mount points of my partitions. something screwed up and my partitions dont mount
<SingAlong> so is there any temporary mount file?
<camjay> So if i am able to create new partitions, which filesystem will i want?
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  not in the way you are talking about.. If you want to mount them someplace else.. you can manually mnount them whever you want.
<camjay> Will i want 3 partitions? One for linux swap and one for ext2?
<camjay> (the other being windows ntfs)
<Dr_willis> camjay,  how i normally do it (windows)(Linux)(swap)
<camjay> How big does swap need to be?
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: no I actually set the mount points by rightclicking and now I get an error "illegal characters in mount point"
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: so none of my partitions mount
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  ive never heard of anyone ever getting that right click stuff to 'work' :) those settings as far as i know are not in the fstab. they are a per user setting.. so are in your gnome settings somewhere.
<akventure> what is the proper way to use the +x command to help mask an ip on irc?
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: how do I find that out?
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  most likely a space  in the mountpoint - from what i am imagining.
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  make a new user - see if they mount for him. would be a good test.
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: the character it said was GD_DIR_SEPARATOR
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: but anyway where can I reset those settings?
<camjay> Hmm. I might have to use a floppy drive and use partition logic, argh
<camjay> i wish there was a way i could partition the drive while im using it
<camjay> the trouble is that i dont have a floppy drive, i'd have to go steal it from the other computer
<camjay> after i copied the partition program on it from the other pc. Hmm. sigh. brb
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  hard core way would be to reset all the gnome settings by removing the .gnome* and .gconf* directories.. which is why i said to test with a new user first.. befor going that hardcore
<dec3164> camjay, just use a live ubuntu disc with gparted
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: oh ok
<camjay> I would bro but i cant burn CD's
<camjay> i have two cd burners, one fails to work anymore, the other: when i tried to burn the image to a CD-R it told me i had a bunk removable media, saying that the blank CD-R disk speeds didnt match up with the CD writers speeds
<camjay> so i assume the media was incompatible with my other cd burner
<dec3164> camjay, is your bios new enough to be able to boot from a flash drive?
<camjay> doubtful
<camjay> 4 yrs old
<camjay> although i do have a flash drive
<camjay> 512MB, but thatd enough to hold a partition boot program
<camjay> Ah, ur a genius, hold on.
<cooldduuudde> camjay, to test that you can check the boot menu wen the pen drive is inserted. if you see the drive in the menu, your bios supports it.
<dec3164> camjay, if you can't set your bios to boot from US, it's a moot point...
<dec3164> *USB
<illumin8> could he resize the drive from inside wubi?
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: nope doesnt work
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: so is it dangerous to reset my gnome settings?
<camjay> ok guys, i got the USB drive
<camjay> its 512MB
<camjay> plugging it in now
<ikonia> that won't be big enough for a livecd
<camjay> no i dont need it to be
<camjay> i want to boot a partition program from it
<ikonia> camjay: check your bios first
<camjay> then i can create my partitions and re-run my grub loader unetbootin
<koshari> camjay get the gparted live iso, the wheel is already invented
<ikonia> camjay: check if you bios supports boot from USB first
<cooldduuudde> ok guys i have a question. how 2 change filetype icons?
<ikonia> cooldduuudde: it's managed through themes
<cooldduuudde> so how do i do it?
<ikonia> cooldduuudde: look at existing themes to see how icons are defined in the themes
<cooldduuudde> ikonia ok i have ubuntu studio theme and that's all i know.
<dec3164> cooldduuudde, icons are kept in /usr/share/icons
<ikonia> cooldduuudde: look / download a theme and look at how the icons are defined in the thtme files
<peterson> browser plugin for pdf ?
<lokesh> hi
<peterson> so tht pdf can be rendered in the browser window itseld
<peterson> itsslef*
<peterson> itself*
<peterson> sorry.. :-)
<cooldduuudde> i think what dec3164 said is right
<lokesh> sir lenovo y500 seris keyboard&mous not working give me sulotion
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  you wuill lose all yoru settings.. but if it dosent work for your other new user.. it may not be a gnome setting issue
<lokesh> help me sir
<lokesh> plz
<Dr_willis> !ask | lokesh
<ubottu> lokesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: it seems to be a HAL setting issue in gnome. as per the error msg
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: googled :)
<SingAlong> Dr_willis: but no solution
<Dr_willis> SingAlong,  this is linux.. thers always a solution.. You could just mount the things manually.
<lokesh> sir lenovo y500 seris keyboard&mous not working
<Dr_willis> if you count a work around as a solution. :)
<ActionParsnip1> lokesh: let me websearch
<NativeAngels> anyone know how you fix error #2002 on mysql
<ActionParsnip1> lokesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902106
<ikonia> NativeAngels: what ar eyou trying to do
<ActionParsnip1> lokesh: you need some extra boot options. Otherwise its fine.
<lolipop> hello, when i type lsusb, i can see my thumbdrive, Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0951:1607 Kingston Technology , but how can i mount on it?
<ActionParsnip1> lokesh: im suprised. Lenovo are awesome with linux
<NativeAngels> my linux box shut down due to powerfailure
<NativeAngels> on restarting mysql
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: run sudo fdisk -l   in terminal
<NativeAngels> and i got fail
<illumin8> ikonia, just to update you, dquestions tried to do a dist-upgrade, apparenlty this whole time hes been running xubuntu. So hes going to burn a livecd and do a full install.
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: you will see the partition, is it ntfs formatted?
<ikonia> illumin8: xubuntu should still have openssh server
<NativeAngels> and in phpmyadmin getting error #2002
<ikonia> NativeAngels: check if mysql is running - connnect on the command line and run a health check
<illumin8> ikonia, right, but its 7.10 not supported anymore, so the repositories could be effected no?
<ikonia> illumin8: 7.10 is still supported
<lolipop> thanks ActionParsnip1
<NativeAngels> how do i do that ikonia
<ikonia> illumin8: it has a few months left
<ikonia> NativeAngels: use the "mysql" command to login
<ActionParsnip1> illumin8: its on the repos so as long as your system has the oficial repos (more than likely does) it can be installed with: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: is it ntfs formatted?
<dquestions> hi
<NativeAngels> i got this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<dquestions> so i think ssh should work
<dquestions> but its not
<ikonia> NativeAngels: sounds like mysql is not running
<dquestions> and iposted my sources.list file
<dquestions> so hmm some help would be great
<ikonia> dquestions: it should, did you delete the cache file like I asked ?
<dquestions> i'm actuallly using xubuntu
<NativeAngels> how do i fix it
<FloodBot1> dquestions: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> NativeAngels: start mysql
<subo> ubuntu 8.04 32bit  lenovo y500 seris keyboard&mous not working ?
<ActionParsnip1> dquestions: try ssh username@localhost   from the system running ssh, this will test the ssh server is actually running
<illumin8> ikonia, k sending him back to you for more help :)
<ActionParsnip1> subo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902106
<lolipop> ActionParsnip1 : it is a fat32
<ActionParsnip1> subo: are you lokesh??
<Vinceman> there is no music chatroom! :O
<lolipop> ActionParsnip1: but i dont know it cant auto mount anymore
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: then mount away :D. FAT32 is super supported.
<lolipop> i dont know why*
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: what device is the partition (E.g. /dev/sgb2) and i'll give you the command
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: i dont use automount myself, it annoys me
<NativeAngels> i got start: unknown job: mysql
<NativeAngels> ikonia
<lolipop> ActionParsnip1: hehe, i got it working now, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: cool :D no worries then. WTG!!
<peterson> lolipop:
<peterson> lol
<Dr_willis> it just magically started working?
<Dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip1> lolipop: sometimes they take their time cos usb is slooooow
<lolipop> haha
<dquestions> so hmm ikonia
<ikonia> NativeAngels: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<dquestions> any ideas?
<peterson> thts the first time i found someone with such a tempting name ..hehehehehe
<dquestions> did you look at my sources.list?
<lolipop> ActionParsnip1: oh
<ikonia> dquestions: did you remove the cache as I asked
<lolipop> peterson : yeah, cute right
<dquestions> hmm i must have missed that? ikonia
<dquestions> how do i do that?
<ikonia> dquestions: remove /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<NativeAngels> ikonia when i did that i got fail
<ikonia> NativeAngels: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<NativeAngels> ok now do i restart it ?
<jado> hi i have a problem using svn+ssh : usually when i connect to the remote server i use the command "ssh user@blah.com" but when i try svn co "svn+ssh://blah.com:/mydirectoty/ myproject" i have this : "ssh: Could not resolve hostname blah.com:: Name or service not known"
<ikonia> NativeAngels: try start again now
<NativeAngels> still getting fail
<ActionParsnip1> jado: try pinging first and use the ip
<ikonia> NativeAngels: you need to look in the logs in /var/log to find out why it's not starting
<dquestions> ikonia:  i did that then did .. update && install
<ikonia> NativeAngels: or use the safe_mysqld to see what it says
<dquestions> no luck
<ikonia> dquestions: I didn't tell you to do that
<dquestions> okaay
<dquestions> so what do i do then ikonia
<jado> ActionParsnip1: ping blah.com does not work but ssh user@blah.com works
<ikonia> dquestions: I wanted you to check "sudo apt-get update" recreated that file first
<dquestions> here's my sourdces.list filea gain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122732/
<ikonia> jado: ssh+svn is not a command
<ActionParsnip1> jado: try nslookup blah.com
<dquestions> ikonia: yes it does
<ikonia> dquestions: and is the date stamp correct ?
<ikonia> jado: it's svn+ssh
<dquestions> what does that even mean?
<ikonia> jado: sorry - thats what you did
<jado> ActionParsnip1: i got a "Non-authoritative answer" that gave me the ip
<ikonia> dquestions: it means is the date stamp on the file today
<jado> ikonia: np :)
<dquestions> ikonia: if you mean ls -l, then yes
<ikonia> dquestions: if you do dpkg -l | grep -i ssh  do you get any results ?
<dquestions> under what directory?
<dquestions> home dir?
<dquestions> ikonia: ?
<jado> ActionParsnip1: i try "svn co svn+ssh://ip_address:/mydirectory/ myproject" and it says "Could not resolve hostname ip_address"
<NativeAngels> when i did the safe_mysqld i got command not found
<ikonia> dquestions: doesn't matter where
<jado> ActionParsnip1: there may be to much securities on the remote server ?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: sorry, it's mysqld_safe
<dquestions> yes i get something about a  client and server....
<ikonia> dquestions: ok - so ssh is already installed on that machine, at least as a client
<dquestions> rc openssh-server  1.4.6p1-5ubuntu0.6 secure shell server, rshd replacement
<NET||abuse> aaaaaaacchchh,,,, i've lost the ability to alt+click to move windows around
<dquestions> yes it is
<ikonia> dquestions: so why are you trying to install it ?
<NET||abuse> i've googled, i don't see a solution.
<ActionParsnip1> jado: i don't think svn+ssh is a command (not one i've seen)
<dquestions> i need it as a server...
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  Im constantly seeing people in here  that WANT to disable that.. :)
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, i LOVE it
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  i recall there being some 'compiz' way to get that on/off.
<dquestions> so i can connect to my machine removtely
<dquestions> the screen dies when it tries to do anything raphic intensive
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  I found a tool that enables the feature in windows also.
<dquestions> it freezes
<ikonia> dquestions: the server is installed according to that package
<dquestions> so how do i install it then
<dquestions> imean
<dquestions> start it
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  a Must have for 'netbooks' with little screens
<dquestions> ssdh start?
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, catmouse  in windows enables it as well as unfocused window scrolling
<ikonia> dquestions: so you have /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<dquestions> no such file or dir
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, but this is ubuntu, and it's the default, and somehow it's gone!!!! arrrg
<ikonia> dquestions: was this always an ubuntu 7.10 install or have you upgraded from an earlier release ?
<dquestions> it was installed as xubuntu 7.10 clean
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, even in metacity it's missing.
<ikonia> dquestions: do you get anything from "ls -al /etc/init.d/ | grep ssh"
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  check yoru compuiz settings, or disable it if you are using it as a test.. wats 'catmouse' in windows? an extra app? or some setting ive never seen befor.
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, also i can't alt+mouse1+2 to resize the windows
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  Hmm.. sure your alt-key is working?
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, extra app
<jado> ActionParsnip1: i made it work it was not "svn co svn+ssh://user@blah.com:/mydirectoty/ myproject" but "svn co svn+ssh://user@blah.com/mydirectoty/ myproject" (without the ' : ' after blah.com)
<NativeAngels> i got nohup: ignoring input and redirecting stderr to stdout
<NativeAngels> Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<NativeAngels> mysqld_safe[28693]: started
<NativeAngels> STOPPING server from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<NativeAngels> mysqld_safe[28703]: ended
<FloodBot1> NativeAngels: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  googling now. : but comming up empty.
<NativeAngels> sorry
<dquestions> something with root...    ssh.dpkg-new
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, yeh, ctrl+alt+[left|right|up|down] are working fine for workspace switching
<ikonia> dquestions: tht suggests there has been an ssh server install on that box, but some how you've removed the binary
<int256> what is samba server ?
<riaal> Im trying to install java1.4 (for a special application) on a 8.04 64bit realease, anyone know how I can do this? the one binary I have found won't work, and not sure what to install using apt-get
<ikonia> dquestions: the version that is installed on the box also looks a little odd
<dquestions> ikonia:  err hmm so how do i fix it
<int256> sorry for asking. i will use google firts
<int256> sorry for asking. i will use google first
<ikonia> dquestions: just pondering - there is a bit of the puzzle missing here
<ikonia> dquestions: is there anything that has happened to this machine that you've not mentioned, you've installed anything from an external place for example
<dquestions> naw
<lianimator> is there a channel for OpenOffice?
<NativeAngels> ikonia did you get what i pasted
<dquestions> the first thing i tried to install was literally..sssh
<dquestions> ssh(
<dquestions> *
<ikonia> NativeAngels: no
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis, found that app for windows   http://ehiti.de/katmouse/
<ActionParsnip1> int256: samba is a way to share files with windows systems
<NativeAngels> ill put it in pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> int256: it will make your system look like a windows system sharing folders
<int256> ActionParsnip1: is it a server. like apache
<dquestions> big concern is how mesed up my damn sudo apt-get install is
<ikonia> dquestions: I don't think that's messed up
<dquestions> rly?
<dquestions> then what
<dquestions> cant i just isntall from source?
<dquestions> like the open ssh stuff
<dquestions> and just get on with it
<FloodBot1> dquestions: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> dquestions: no, I'm just tyring to peice this together
<ActionParsnip1> int256: it runs as a service like apache, if you browse to it with \\computername\sharename like in windows, the shared files will appear
<ikonia> dquestions: if you chose to do that, your welcome to, but your 7.10 dependencies will be messed up
<dquestions> sigh
<NativeAngels> ok its in paste bin ikonia
<ikonia> NativeAngels: I need a link
<ActionParsnip1> int256: depending on credentials and samba's setting you will be able to read and/or write
<int256> ActionParsnip1: i tried to download the binaries. but there is none for Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> int256: sudo apt-get install samba
<NativeAngels> erm
<int256> ActionParsnip1: ok
<ActionParsnip1> int256: you are complicating things, you dont go to sites and download debs much in ubuntu
<ikonia> dquestions: you said "apt-cache search ssh" returned no results ?
<dquestions> nope
<riaal> anyone? java1.4 on ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<dquestions> wait
<ActionParsnip1> !java | riaal
<dquestions> now it rturns something
<ubottu> riaal: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<NativeAngels> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/122754/
<NativeAngels> if thats right
<dquestions> no server.. just some java... and openssh-client
<ActionParsnip1> riaal: there is ia32-sun-java5-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (32-bit) and ia32-sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (32-bit). Or you can used icedtea
<dquestions> ikonia: so.. no server in that list
<ikonia> dquestions: what is the name of the mirror your using
<dquestions> err.. i have no clue?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: that meants it's starting and dieing straight away
<int256> ActionParsnip1: any good software to use my webcam as security camera.
<ikonia> NativeAngels: look in the logs to see why - probably disk corruption, or lock on the socket file
<ikonia> dquestions: it was in the sources.list you posted
<ikonia> dquestions: name of the server
<NativeAngels> how do i sort the lock on the socket file ?
<dquestions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122732/
<groken> can anyone here assist me with a xen/jailtime install?
<dquestions> i have no clue where to find that name of server crap
<dquestions> but there is my sources file
<illumin8> ikonia, i checked out his pastbin on his source package. i think i see the error
<ikonia> dquestions: I think I'm being a moron - I see it
<ikonia> illumin8: I've just seen it too
<illumin8> ikonia, notice all the sources are commented out on his pastebin
<ikonia> dquestions: yup
<ikonia> illumin8: only multiverse and partners exists
<Flynsarmy> Any aussies with Internode on?
<ikonia> illumin8: only just spotted it
<int256> any software to use my webcam as security camera.
<dquestions> so?
<illumin8> ikonia, so i was right?! :D
<ikonia> illumin8: bang on
<ikonia> dquestions: you need to uncomment the repositories for gutsy main
<dquestions> fugg
<dquestions> whnat line?
<illumin8> dquestions, your retrieving dependancys only from your cd rom atm accoriding to your ist
<dquestions> ikonia:  what line though
<dquestions> illumin8: what line?
<thibault> join #Ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> dquestions: #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<weberclas> hi
<NativeAngels> how do unlock the socket file then ?
<riaal> ActionParsnip1: whats idedtea?
<ikonia> illumin8: well spotted,
<illumin8> ikonia, thanks :)
<dquestions> so then i do sudo apt-get update?
<dquestions> then install?
<dquestions> no luck
<ikonia> dquestions: what do you mean "no luck"
<ikonia> dquestions: stop running ahread
<ikonia> ahead
<oCean_> NativeAngels: stop running mysql server using "/etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<shadeslayer> hi i was wondering if someone coul help me make a proposal to submit to my college to start a LUG
<dquestions> so what do i do now then
<dquestions> ikonia:
<dquestions> i uncomment line
<dquestions> then what
<FloodBot1> dquestions: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> *could
<dquestions> it still gives the same error
<ikonia> dquestions:show me the line you just uncommented and what it looks like now
<oCean_> shadeslayer: think #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask
<dquestions> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<ikonia> dquestions: also uncomment #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<dquestions> i also need deb-src no?
<ikonia> dquestions: no
<dquestions> okay
<dquestions> now what
<shadeslayer> oCean_: thanks
<int256> any software to use my webcam. just to use it. pls any body help
<ikonia> dquestions: now do a "sudo apt-get update" and pay close attention to the output, as the reason they where commented out was because they couldn't be used at some point
<ActionParsnip1> riaal: its an open solution to java and can be 64bit
<zeltak> hi
<ikonia> dquestions: look for any errors/warnings in the output of the update
<zeltak> anyone know whre i can get mpd 0.14 pacakges/ppa for intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> riaal: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<ActionParsnip1> !info icedtea6-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b12-0ubuntu6.1 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 276 kB
<dquestions> still says Failed to fetch cdrom crap
<dquestions> wtf
<dquestions> when i do a sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> dquestions: comment out the CD line in sources.list
<ikonia> dquestions: and please control your language - we know what "wtf" means
<dquestions> okay now there are no error ikonia
<dquestions> i tried sudo apt-get install  w/e
<dquestions> no luck
<ikonia> dquestions: ok - so now "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ikonia> dquestions: STOP doing what you want to do
<ikonia> dquestions: I've asked you to STOP running ahead
<riaal> ActionParsnip1: but I need java 1.4 its for an old custom app
<saadi559596> i am using pidgin messenger it crashes after some time ...what can be the reason?
<dquestions> okay its updating
<dquestions> now... what should i do?
<ikonia> dquestions: ok - wait for it to finish updating so we know your at the correct current versions first
<ikonia> dquestions: this way all the current dependencies should be met or highlighted if there are any problems
<ActionParsnip1> riaal: isnt it backward compatible?
<zeltak> anyone using mpd in intrepid? (music player deamon)?
<dquestions> ikonia: how do i know that?
<ikonia> dquestions: it does it all automatically - any problems it will tell you
<dquestions> so its no errors then ic an do the sudo apt-get install
<ikonia> dquestions: ok - now look at apt-cache search ssh
<ikonia> dquestions: what options are offered ?
<riaal> ActionParsnip1:  I tought so, but the app is complaining
<saadi559596> anyone know some close to the real yahoo messenger thru which i can see others cam?
<larswey> Hello, Is there a way I could use a proxy for programs running in terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> riaal: in what way complaining?
<NativeAngels> oCean_ i did that
<Dr_willis> larswey,  depends on the terminal program. theres a enviroment variable  PROXY  (i think) that many support.
<NativeAngels> will it work now ?
<saadi559596> anyone know some close to the real yahoo messenger thru which i can see others cam?
<riaal> ActionParsnip1: "Install a supported viritual... release"
<ActionParsnip1> riaal: you could look in backports for olde java
<larswey> okey Dr_willis, Do you know where I can find it?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: I only saw the paste you did, I don't know what the actual problem is. Starting mysqld from commandline will conflict with already-running mysql
<riaal> ActionParsnip1: where is that?
<Dr_willis> larswey,  google? :) check the docs for the app you are interested in?  check its man pages?
<hay_ig2000> hi all, is there a program to draw on desktop before taking a screen shot? as firegestures addon in firefox
<ActionParsnip1> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ikonia> NativeAngels: did you look in the log files as I suggested ?
<larswey> roger
<oCean_> NativeAngels: what is it that you want to do?
<NativeAngels> my linux box rebooted due to power failure
<MrNouty|MartinN0> www.martinn00b.wordpress.com
<ikonia> oCean_: mysqld isn't starting at boot - which looks like it's due to either DB corruption, or a locking problem on the socket file because his machine was shut of
<dquestions> still scrolling by stuff
<ikonia> MrNouty|MartinN0: why ar eyou posting that here ?
<dquestions> =-(
<NativeAngels> and on going to phpmyadmin i got erro #2002
<MrNouty|MartinN0> ikonia: cause
<NativeAngels> where do i find the log file
<ikonia> NativeAngels: forget phpadmin
<Dr_willis> larswey,  a fast google shows --> http://kryptoz.wordpress.com/2007/09/19/the-http_proxy-environment-variable-setup-proxy-setting-in-a-linux-machine/
<ikonia> MrNouty|MartinN0: because what ?
<MrNouty|MartinN0> cause this
<ikonia> MrNouty|MartinN0: this is ubuntu support only - your link spamming, plese do'nt
<Markos> omg ati' drivers are so bad
<oCean_> ikonia: ah, ok.
<NativeAngels> theres nothing in the mysql folder
<ikonia> NativeAngels: what directory are you looking ?
<Markos> changing my res just crashed my xserver, and curroped my amdpcsdb
<NativeAngels> >> /var/log
<Markos> replaced it with the default, tv out was permantley disabled
<Markos> found a old amdpcsdb, and it works again
<Markos> curse you ati
<oCean_> NativeAngels: if logging is not enabled (in my.cnf file) there probably is no logging. First: the mysqld is -at this moment- *not* running? And in /var/run/mysqld is there a file called mysqld.sock?
<Ian__> does intel support server 1.6 yet?
<Ian__> xserver
<hay_ig2000> is there a special irc channel for opensource programs?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: you don't have mysql.log and mysql.err in /var/log
<ikonia> hay_ig2000: each program has it's own specific channel, check the freenode URL for info
<Vinceman> permission to ask musical questions here
<ikonia> Vinceman: are they related to ubuntu ?
<Vinceman> ikonia, no, where can I go
<Vinceman> ?
<Dr_willis> The Offical Ubuntu Them Song! :0
<ikonia> Vinceman: not here pleae
<Dr_willis> #music ? ;)
<Vinceman> doesn't exist
<badp> Hello. My laptop does not support any fancy HW-level acceleration capability. Does that cut me off from using KVM?
<NativeAngels> nothing in that folder ikonia
<oCean_> NativeAngels: did you read what i asked?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: show me the output of "ls /var/log | grep -i mysql"
<ikonia> badp: cpu virtualizaion - yes
<badp> No cpu virt, no KVM then? Cool
<ikonia> badp: pretty much yes
<badp> I don't need to figure out how to network the thing then :D
<badp> Thanks!
<ikonia> dquestions: how's it looking ?
<dquestions> ikonia:  i think it installed fine
<dquestions> imma try /etc/sbin/sshd start?
<dquestions> or should i do restart intead?
<ikonia> dquestions: openssh-server did ? or just the updates
<ikonia> dquestions: openssh-server did ? or just the updates ?
<NativeAngels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122772/
<NativeAngels> to ikonia
<ikonia> NativeAngels: ok - so what's in those files?
<dquestions> openssh-server
<ikonia> dquestions: ahh great, so it's installed
<dquestions> ikonia: but i dont think its  starting
<dquestions> hmm
<ikonia> dquestions: what makes you think that ?
<Russian> Hey everyone
<dquestions> hmm maybe its really slow
<dquestions> i'm doing a ssh localhost.. that seems to work
<dquestions> how do i make sure it starts on restart?
<ikonia> dquestions: great, so it's working then
<dquestions> like on its own
<ikonia> dquestions: that's auto setup for you already
<dquestions> cool
<dquestions> okay wish me luck then
<ikonia> "your welcome"
<Russian> I am doing a small research on How many people have a webcam, could you please leave a vote =) -->  http://c0mmand.co.uk/Poll/WebcamPoll.html
<ikonia> Russian: please do'nt take polls in here
<Russian> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> Russian: thanks
<Dr_willis> "Helping to prevent Rick-Rolls" is our job. :)
<NativeAngels> how do i read those files ikonia
<ikonia> NativeAngels: the files - the ones you said to me 2 times where not there ?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: you open them in a text editor
<NativeAngels> sorry i did nano and the filenames but they was blank
<shadeslayer> hi how do i install open office 3??
<NET||abuse> I've got a real problem, i can't get the alt+mouse1 drag window and alt+mouse2 resize window shortcuts to work at all,, i've checked ccsm and the move window and resize window plugins are on, exiting out to metacity doesn't have the controls either.. something is broken
<NET||abuse> can anyone tell me where in metacity to check, the default gnome setting in preferences->keyboard shortcuts don't mention any resize or drag window options
<shadeslayer> also the keypad on my laptop keyboard wont wok
<oCean_> NativeAngels: "cd /var/log" and do a "grep -i mysql daemon.log" That's where the logging went probably
<gmathews> Hi, I would like to isntall xchat on intrepid but I don't know how to without an internet connection
<dquestions> thanks everyones, works great now
<ikonia> gmathews: you'd have to put the packges on a cd
<NET||abuse> gmathews, that's insane, no internet connection, and you want to install xchat???
<glitsj16> zeltak: did you find that mpd 0.14 intrepid repo yet ?
<zeltak> nah
<zeltak> not yet
<gmathews> NET||abuse: its for a local irc server on our lan
<zeltak> i can only find packages for jaunty
<glitsj16> zeltak: http://philip.magicalforest.se/, just added the repo, upgraded mpd and all's working well
<gmathews> ikonia: but each package needs a dependacy...;/ using 8.10
<zeltak> sweet thx :)
<ikonia> !aptoncd > gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews, please see my private message
<glitsj16> zeltak: very welcome, mpd is just the max :)
<zeltak> which client do you use it with (ive never used it before just starting with it :)
<NET||abuse> gmathews, oh,,, on an interpid with the same architecture as the target machine, do apt-get install --download-only xchat, then you should have the xchat deb in your apt cache
<gmathews> ikonia: that doesnt help since I dont have an ubuntu machine on the internet at the moment ;/
<ikonia> gmathews: then you can't be helped
<gmathews> that sucks...
<ikonia> gmathews: unless you want to manually download the packge from the repos on another box
<gmathews> ubuntu without internet is a headache
<NET||abuse> gmathews, your apt cache incase you need to know, is in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<ikonia> gmathews: not really - it's the same for any program you download from the internet
<NET||abuse> gmathews, ok, can you get the office to setup an apt mirror or apt-cacher
<gmathews> NET||abuse: using winblows at varsity now
<ikonia> gmathews: it's called "windows" please
<NET||abuse> ok,, well, i always thought aptitude show [package] should show the deb url
<NativeAngels> oCean_  that opened
<gmathews> exe's are easy to download and install
<gmathews> no dependencies etc...
<glitsj16> zeltak: i use gmpc
<gmathews> iw as checking packages.ubuntu.com for xchat
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<FloodBot1> MrNouty|Martin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmathews> there is a good long list for dependancies there
<oCean_> NativeAngels: can you paste output in pastebin?
<zeltak> k gotcha. so basiclly i need to edit the etc/mpd.conf and install gmpc right??
<NET||abuse> gmathews, the other nasty is you would have to resolve all dependancies by hand.
<glitsj16> zeltak: hang on, i'll give you a link for gmpc
<gmathews> NET||abuse: each dependancy has other dependancies ;[
<zeltak> thx glitsj16 i appriciate it
<NET||abuse> gmathews, yep :)
<MrNouty|Martin> 11
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<FloodBot1> MrNouty|Martin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NET||abuse> gmathews, the beauty of a working internet connected package manager
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<bazhang> !ot > MrNouty|Martin
<FloodBot1> MrNouty|Martin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrNouty|Martin> 1
<ubottu> MrNouty|Martin, please see my private message
<NET||abuse> what the heck is that about?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: sorted, don't worry
<NativeAngels> oCean_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/122775/
<glitsj16> zeltak: http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/Gnome_Music_Player_Client
<zeltak> thx man.
<glitsj16> zeltak: gotta go out for a few minutes, if you need additional info, i might catch you later, very welcome
<NET||abuse> right, have to figure out this annoyance i'm having,, i can't alt-drag or alt-resize windows, metacity or compiz :(
<zeltak> thx again
<zeltak> later
<shadeslayer> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<NET||abuse> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gmathews> Someone should create a program to create a file of installed files on ubuntu, then you bring that file to a working internet connection and you can download programs that you need..that is for those of us who dont haev a working internet connection
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, yeh, my keyboard shortcuts don't have the alt-drag or alt-resize settings in there, are they meant to be in there?
<shadeslayer> huh??
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, not sure if you were refering to my questions, but i have checked the compiz resize and move plugins and gnome keyboard settings,, they're not available.
<Favorit> gmathews: eh?
<CK-TECH> how to format HDD to NTFS in ubuntu 8.10
<Favorit> gmathews: write those down in a text-file then apt-get those when you're in the internet-enabled zone? :)
<oCean_> NativeAngels: ok, one of the errors is "Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address", followed by "Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306"
<shadeslayer> NET||abuse: well i  was having problems of my own
<shadeslayer> with the keyboard
<groken> can anyone explain what version i would want from here? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/
<NativeAngels> no but when the power went down got another localip
<NativeAngels> the ip changed
<shadeslayer> my numeric pad isnt detected
<oCean_> NativeAngels: type "sudo netstat -anp | grep 3306"
<Favorit> CK-TECH: apt-get install ntfsprogs, man mkfs.ntfs
<NET||abuse> shadeslayer, ah, ok ;) i'm actually having window focus changing issues, i can't click on the window to just change thej active window.l.... wtf is going on???
<shadeslayer> hi does anyone run a Dell XPS M1530 ??
<NativeAngels> that showed nothing oCean_
<NET||abuse> i have to alt-tab to change window focus..
<shadeslayer> with Ubuntu
<ikonia> shadeslayer: is doing here on a 1330
<shadeslayer> ikonia: whats the keyboard layout set??
<NET||abuse> i havn'jt installed anything new in the last 24 hours, it was working yesterdayu
<oCean_> NativeAngels: now type "ls -al /var/run/mysqld/"
<ikonia> shadeslayer: eb_gb for me
<NET||abuse> the updates ran thismorning is the only other occurance i can think of ...
<NET||abuse> arrrrrrgggggg,,,,, freaking hell.
<Favorit> shadeslayer: if you upgraded your ubuntu from older release, you want to clear your profile data, since I've heard from people that ev* layouts changed.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: where's that??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: thats in the setup
<shadeslayer> Favorit: installed Ubuntu over kubuntu
<shadeslayer> i.e GNOME
<NativeAngels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122779/
<NativeAngels> oCean_
<shadeslayer> ikonia: where?? System>prefrences>keyboard??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: oh, I set it up at install time, don't know what it is in the gui
<shadeslayer> ah
<ikonia> s/know/no
<oCean_> NativeAngels: Hmm .. that's empty too, so there is no conflict with (non)existing socket file.
<oCean_> NativeAngels: when you try to start mysqld_safe (from cli) you tried is as root, I mean using "sudo" ?
<NativeAngels> oCean_ i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/122782/
<GeneralGustav> Any conky users here?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: yes, that was using "sudo" !?
<NativeAngels> yes
<GeneralGustav> NativeAngels, Was that a yes to my question? lol
<oCean_> NativeAngels: errors in previous output imply that there *is* a process running on port 3306.
<NativeAngels> yes
<oCean_> NativeAngels: but "sudo netstat -anp | grep 3306" gives nothing ,right
<GeneralGustav> NativeAngels, Do you know if its at all possible to turn conky into a sidebar? So to speak?
<snadge> i have enabled simultanous output device with paprefs, and im trying to get sound to come out both my usb headset and my onboard audio.. when i move the mouse over an mp3 to preview it, i can hear the mp3.. if i double click with totem, i can see that its playing the song.. but i cant hear anything, also same happens with firefox.. can anyone suggest what to do?
<groken> how do i know if i should use debootstrap_1.0.10_all.deb or debootstrap_1.0.10ubuntu3_all.deb or one of the many other version available?
<NativeAngels> no it oCean_
<NativeAngels> nothing
<GeneralGustav> No?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: ok, I'm wondering what latest errors in daemon.log are .. "grep -i mysql /var/log/daemon.log | tail -40"  <-- paste that output. That should be from the last time you tried to start...
<Antithesis7> hey all noob alert
<Antithesis7> how do I list all the systems users at root prompt?
<shadeslayer> Antithesis7: huh?? like GNOME and such??
<Boohbah> Antithesis7: cat /etc/passwd
<rww> Antithesis7: "cat /etc/passwd" will show all of your system's users, including those used by system processes, and various information about them. "man 5 passwd" for info on the format of the output.
<Antithesis7> ta
<shadeslayer> hi i need to remap my complete keyboard the numpad keys dont work
<Antithesis7> ok
<cristi> hello! i have a problem with eclipse for cpp, after a few secconds of running eclipse i get an error: http://pastebin.com/m3f6e6c90
<Antithesis7> I've found the one I want now I want to change their passwd
<shadeslayer> !remap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remap
<Antithesis7> actually let me look that up
<prodigel> hi all. I've just upgrade one computer to intrepid, and kde won't start anymore. after I give him the user and password it doesn't show anything.
<rww> Antithesis7: You can change a user's password with sudo passwd usernamehere
<Antithesis7> thanks rww
<Boohbah> !xkb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb
<prodigel> I would like to make a default session start, but donno how
<Curtman> How do I stop ubuntu from ever installing pulse audio again?  Every time it does my audio breaks horribly.
<DIFH-iceroot> Curtman: just dont use sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<GeneralGustav> ROFL
<cristi> ﻿ hello! i have a problem with eclipse for cpp, after a few secconds of running eclipse i get an error: http://pastebin.com/m3f6e6c90 . Can anyone help me? it's most likely a java problem...
<Curtman> DIFH-iceroot, I would never ever do that.  I would rather apt-get shootmyselfintheface
<rww> cristi: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
 * Curtman hates pulseaudio more than he's ever hated any software before
<shadeslayer> hi my keyboard has some keys not working
<cristi> rww: 8.04 , eclipse used to work just fine untill today
<Boohbah> Curtman: E: Invalid operation shootmyselfintheface
<shadeslayer> lol
<oCean_> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Curtman> Is there nothing like Gentoo's /etc/portage/package.mask, where I could add a package that I specifically never want installed?
<Etherael> hey guys, does anyone know if you can use a symbian based phone with bluetooth as a remote control for linux?
<Curtman> ubottu, Why keep installing a piece of software that I've removed probably 20 times now?
<cristi> rww: i think i removed a package with sudo apt-get autoremove or something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prodigel> sorry for my insistence, can anyone help me with my kde error? thanks
<shadeslayer> prodigel: whats the problem??
<NET||abuse> anyone who cares, my window drag/resize issues were something to do with my usb mouse,, i just fiddled with the 7 didfferent buttons ont he damn thing, reseated the usb dongle and it all works again, must have been an anciliarry button held pressed in or something...
<Master_J> ./configure --with-showlistmodes --enable-hub --enable-prefixaq --with-listen=5 --with-dpath=/home/shady/Unreal3.2.7 --with-spath=/home/shady/Unreal3.2.7/src/ircd --with-nick-history=2000 --with-sendq=3000000 --with-bufferpool=18 --with-hostname=amir-desktop --with-permissions=0600 --with-fd-setsize=1024 --enable-dynamic-linking
<Master_J> checking for gcc... gcc
<Master_J> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Master_J> See `config.log' for more details.
<Master_J> how can i fix this?
<Master_J> I am not being able to compile Unrealircd.
<Master_J> I am new to ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> Master_J: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Master_J> Please guide me.
<shadeslayer> !paste | Master_
<ubottu> Master_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shadeslayer> ooh FloodBot1,2 and 3
<cristi> ﻿hello! i have a problem with eclipse for cpp, after a few secconds of running eclipse i get an error: http://pastebin.com/m3f6e6c90 . Can anyone help me? it's most likely a java problem...
<prodigel> shadeslayer, now it just logs me out after I give him the credentials
<SPF> Master_J: check if you have permission to create the executable or overwrite it
<prodigel> shadeslayer, previously was displaying the wallpaper but nothing more
<shadeslayer> prodigel: i cant quite get you,please paste in one line
<SPF> Master_J: or type tail config.log
<Boohbah> Master_J: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<Master_J> SPF how can i check the permissions/
<zipper> Using umbrello (UML modeling tool) i'm unable to find a way to export the diagrams to PNG or any other kind of pictures although their website indicated that it's possible. Anyone know how?
<transporter> #compiz
<Master_J> chmod -R-urx ./configure --with-showlistmodes --enable-hub --enable-prefixaq --with-listen=5 --with-dpath=/home/shady/Unreal3.2.7 --with-spath=/home/shady/Unreal3.2.7/src/ircd --with-nick-history=2000 --with-sendq=3000000 --with-bufferpool=18 --with-hostname=amir-desktop --with-permissions=0600 --with-fd-setsize=1024 --enable-dynamic-linking
<Master_J> checking for gcc... gcc
<Master_J> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Master_J> See `config.log' for more details.
<Boohbah> Master_J: please do not paste in here
<Master_J> okie
<shadeslayer> ! remap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remap
<prodigel> shadeslayer, :). I've upgraded to intrepid, after reboot kde wasn't working anymore. first it gave me an error about the current session(an alert box). I've tried to log in, but nothing showed on desktop except the wallpaper. Tried rebooting, changing session settings, no success. Now after another reboot it's kicking me to login screen just moments after it accepts my credentials
<zipper> ! umbrello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umbrello
<cristi> rww: so, can you help me?
<rww> !b-e | Master_J: you need to install the build-essential package
<ubottu> Master_J: you need to install the build-essential package: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rww> cristi: sorry, had to leave the computer for a minute. I'm looking for info now.
<cristi> rww: yay! :D
<garou> Hi. I feel a bit like a sloth coming out of winter sleep, but... What distribution do we have? Is it still Ibex?
<cooldduuudde> jaunty
<oCean_> cooldduuudde: garou, jaunty is the development version. Not stable, will break things
<garou> Is there something like sid these days?
<garou> Is jaunty that?
<oCean_> garou: so intrepid is current version indeed
<rww> cristi: Looks like the bug you're experiencing was has been reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/174759 with a possible solution here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/174759/comments/59
<DIFH-iceroot> garou: yes
<garou> Yaaaay!
<DIFH-iceroot> garou: #ubuntu+1
<cristi> rww: i'll take a look now
<Master_J> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<rww> garou: Intrepid is the current Stable version. Jaunty is the current development version, and will become stable in April (probably). Ubuntu doesn't have a perpetually unstable distro like Debian's sid.
<wxjeacen> hello
<garou> Okay, now for the big one. I want to build an Ubuntu-based Live- and Install-CD for a system that I tweaked. What tools are there to use?
<cristi> rww: so i should do this? -XX:CompileCommand=exclude,org/eclipse/core/internal/dtree/DataTreeNode,forwardDeltaWith
<wxjeacen> 各位
<SPF> Master_J: could you send tail config.log to pastebin?
<wxjeacen> 有中国的吗？
<cristi> rww: in eclipse.ini
<GeneralGustav> Anyone here a conky boffin?
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> cristi: looks like it, yeah
<cooldduuudde> is jaunty same as interpid updated till april?
<garou> rww: You're treading on my dreams. :(
<Master_J> SPF wait a minute
<wxjeacen> i can speak english well
<Master_J> what`s the link to pastebin/
<wxjeacen> it doese not mater
<dinesh372> what is the architecture of ubuntu
<rww> dinesh372: i686 and amd64
<quibbler> wxjeacen: welcome
<SPF> Master_J: http://pastebin.com/
<rww> !paste | Master_J
<ubottu> Master_J: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wxjeacen> <quibbler>thank you
<tabla> UPTIME = "eval exec - expr `date +%s` - \\$F | awk '{print \"Irssi uptime: \"int(\\\\\\$1/3600/24)\"d \"int(\\\\\\$1/3600%24)\"h \"int(\\\\\\$1/60%60)\"m \"int(\\\\\\$1%60)\"s\" }'";
<dinesh372> rww: thanks
<bauer_> how to create a new user ?
<rww> cooldduuudde: No. Ubuntu doesn't update its distributions with new major versions of software after they become stable so, for example, Intrepid will never have OpenOffice.org 3, but Jaunty does.
<tabla> arghhhhhhhhhhh
<GeneralGustav> Yep
<GeneralGustav> Argh.
<dinesh372> rww : is it i686 or i386
<akhil_> I get a "Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down" message when i try to connect to my mobile using "sudo rfcomm connect obexaddress 1". Is there any other way i can connect to my mobile?
<quibbler> bauer_: system-administration-user and groups
<cooldduuudde> rww okay cool
<bauer_> quibbler, i am there , but no way to do it ?
<petaflot> hello! I have a problem with my ssh server. I'd like to allow keys in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys to login, I've uncommented the line and restarted ssh but no success, I still get prompted for a password
<rww> dinesh372: I'm not sure. The 32-bit .iso file is labeled as i386, but the kernel reports as i686.
<quibbler> bauer_: you have to unlock and then you can add user
<bauer_> quibbler, unlock ?
<rww> dinesh372: What is it you're looking to download?
<NativeAngels> oCean_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/122790/
<dinesh372> rww : I want to download bochs
<Master_J> done
<Master_J> at
<Master_J> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<bauer_> quibbler, unlock is shaded
<quibbler> bauer_: in the window do you not see a unlock button?
<Master_J> SPF
<SPF> Master_J: please include your paste id as well
<rww> dinesh372: There's a bochs package in Ubuntu's universe repository, you know.
<Master_J> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/122791/ << check this link
<rww> !info bochs | dinesh372
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 923 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<quibbler> he's gone?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<cooldduuudde> yeah he is.lol
<SPF> Master_J: could you also include config.log ?
<Master_J> that config.log
<rww> Master_J: your logfile still says "C compiler cannot create executables", which is a good indication that you didn't install the build-essential package.
<dinesh372> rww : i know that but i want to use pint \os in which instructions are given that the distribution along with operating system has bugs so it need to install manually
<Master_J> *that`s config.log
<Master_J> i am downloading libc6-dev
<SPF> rww: good point
<Master_J> Will that work?
<GeneralGustav> Anyone good with conky here?
<SkyNetMaster> how stable is Jaunty  alfa for install on work laptop?
<SPF> Master_J: I would install build-essential
<orflon> hello, I have ubuntu 8.10, I want to make vmc (vodafone) card work. I have Internet connection, only after I edit resolv.conf and changing the nameservers to opendns. Can that be automatically?
<rww> SPF: and one which I made 15 minutes ago. I guess Master_J missed it ;)
<SPF> Master_J: apt-get install build-essential
<rww> SkyNetMaster: Not very. It's alpha for a reason. Don't use it in a production environment, please.
<dinesh372> rww: i have send u the response have u read it
<rww> dinesh372: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dinesh372> rww: this is the link http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs140/projects/pintos/pintos_12.html#SEC164
<dinesh372> rww : i am using 8.10
<mobodo> I would like to resize a partition that's on two raid 1 drives - anyone is familiar with mdadm and this kind of procedure wants to confirm a few things with me as I do it? I just don't want to screw things up....
<oCean_> NativeAngels: ok. It seems to me that you've tried to start the mysqld_safe twice. First without using SUDO, hence the errors like "does not have acess rights" etc, etc .
<rww> dinesh372: oh, I see what you're saying. Yeah, since you have specific patches you need to apply, you can't use the repository version. Yeah, you should be fine using the version on bochs' website.
<cristi> rww: i guess it works now, thank you!
<cooldduuudde> !ubot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot3
<oCean_> NativeAngels: a bit after that, you started as root, but then it complains on not being able to connect to localhost port 3306. Even when you say nothing is running on 3306. So we may try starting mysql using another port. Just for test/debug purposes
<SkyNetMaster> rww thanx, I just so exaited to use it :) so I want it on my laptop
<oCean_> NativeAngels: that'll be something like "mysqld_safe --port=3308" (for example)
<homercycles> I installed cairo but found it was crap, so I removed it. When I also told it to remove libcairo2 Synaptic also wants to remove a hell of a lot more, such as Compiz, etc. How could this be?
<quibbler> GeneralGustav: nice long thread in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<oCean_> NativeAngels: and don't forget to use sudo, else we mix up the error messages
<Master_J> ooops
<Master_J> Got disconnected
<Master_J> SPF
<Master_J> I just installed ubuntu, what are the required programs that i need to install?
<GeneralGustav> quibbler, I'll take a look thanks.
<Master_J> rww
<Master_J> you there?
<rww> Master_J: Again, in case you missed it, you need the "build-essential" package to be able to compile software.
<Master_J> rww how am i suppose to do that/
<Master_J> Can you please guide me/
<aprilhare> hello: i'm trying to connect to my wireless router using my laptop and jaunty. the router uses WPA-PSK security. will WPA Personal work?
<bazhang> aprilhare, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Master_J> hmm
<Master_J> yaya
<Master_J> its working
<Master_J> :)
<rww> Master_J: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. Type "build-essential" in the search box. Click the box next to the build-essential package and click "Mark for installation", then click Apply.
<SPF> Master_J: apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip1> SPF: that'll need sudo
<SPF> ActionParsnip1: unless you're root
<quibbler> GeneralGustav: another nice long thread in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<ActionParsnip1> SPF: no one should be root
<sschillachi> Whenever I try to open any picture with eye of gnome I get an error that 'The given locations contain no images.' I ran it in the terminal and I get lots of libgnomevfs-CRITICAL errors. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip1> sschillachi: can you open it with outher apps, just to test
<rww> sschillachi: copy the terminal error output to paste.ubuntu.com, then link the paste page here
<SPF> ActionParsnip1: I know, I was too lazy to put sudo in front
<sschillachi> firefox web browser works, but not f-spot
<sschillachi> ok
<dinesh372> rww: yes i downloaded the .rpm file but it is not opening saying the archeiving format is not supported
<ActionParsnip1> SPF: should be second nature with apt, due to it needing sudo, plus s/he sounds like sounds like s/he is new to ubuntu so full commands are good
<sschillachi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122796/
<vigo> How do I fix or make a Grub detect and display a second HDD with a different OS on it? (not windows)
<GeneralGustav> quibbler, Yeah I saw those two but I cant seem to find a way of making conky stay on top but also restrict the windowspace. Like a google sidebar for instance.
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: you will need extra entries in /boot/grub/menu.list that point to the other partitions on the other drive
<Master_J> SPF will it auto install after i down that package?
<rww> dinesh372: You downloaded the wrong file. You want the .tar.gz file, not the .rpm.
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: Thank you
<Curtman> How do I stop ubuntu from ever installing pulse audio again?  Every time it does my audio breaks horribly.
<sebastien> Hello!!
<steveccc> hi all - did anyone have a similar fault a few weeks ago where after an update the sound stopped working and now has a no entry system on the volume control?
<ActionParsnip1> sschillachi: try reinstalling the app you are having issues with
<steveccc> curtman: are our problems linked - was that following a standard update?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: that may give some clues
<jonaskoelker> I mount some devices with fuse (some iso files and a single sshfs).  How do I make them not show up on my desktop?
<Curtman> steveccc, Pretty much every update of any kind, Ubuntu thinks it knows better than me and reinstalls pulseaudio.
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: Thank you again!
<sschillachi> i have done. I get similar errors with eye of gnome and f-spot though, both libgnomevfs-CRITICAL errors, which is making me think that's the problem
<yinlong> 990618
<cooldduuudde> how do i obtain the uuid of my hds?
<ActionParsnip1> jonaskoelker: theres a setting in gnome-something
<steveccc> curtman: in my case sound was working fine and i installed all updates (must admit I didnt read what they were) and then i find sound doesnt work.  What was your resolution - just remove pulseaudio files?
<rww> !uuid | cooldduuudde
<ubottu> cooldduuudde: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip1: zsh: command not found: gnome-something
<Master_J> how can i check my ip`s?
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<Master_J> like i type ipconfig/all in windows
<rww> Master_J: ipconfig -a
<sschillachi> ﻿ActionParsnip1: here are the two outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/122796/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/122797/
<quibbler> GeneralGustav: it was so long ago that i did something with conky...but that sort of thing is discussed in those thread...i know they are long but you can always ask there.
<arvind_khadri> Master_J,sudo  ifconfig -a
<Curtman> steveccc, "killlall -9 pulseaudio" then restart whatever app is hanging/cracking/no-sound-from-sub
<orflon> can I put nameservers and network manager not to change them??
<mido> slt
<mido> ts l monde
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip1: I know nautilus has show_desktop in gconf, but that hides all the icons I *want* to look at
<Master_J> hmm
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip1: is there something else?
<ActionParsnip1> !uuid | cooldduuudde
<ubottu> cooldduuudde: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Master_J> command not found
<arvind_khadri> orflon, ya... put them i resolv.conf
<Curtman> steveccc, "killall -9 pulseaudio" (not with 3 L's)
<GeneralGustav> quibbler, Cool. Thanks for your help!
<arvind_khadri> Master_J,sudo  ifconfig -a
<mido> you speak french
<orflon> arvind_khadri, network manager changes them when I restart.
<ActionParsnip1> jonaskoelker: then you could hide them then create shortcuts to the ones you want
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rww> jonaskoelker: there's one that can show or hide all volume icons. There isn't one to show or hide particular volumes, as far as I know.
<arvind_khadri> !fr | mido
<ubottu> mido: please see above
<quibbler> GeneralGustav: ok good luck
<ActionParsnip1> jonaskoelker: thats all i can really suggest
<ActionParsnip1> jonaskoelker: maybe someone else can pitch in
<Master_J> thanks arvind
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip1: I don't understand that...
<NativeAngels> oCean_ do i need to change the ip for mysql
<steveccc> curtman: I will try that - thanks.  How can I fix it permanently - remove a package?
<arvind_khadri> orflon, there is a package resolvconf donwload that...
<orflon> arvind_khadri, and what is that?
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip1: create shortcuts where?  On the desktop?  They'd be hidden just like the things they point to...
<Curtman> steveccc, If I knew that I would be a very happy person.
<jonaskoelker> rww: where's that?
<dinesh372> rww; i downloaded the tar.gz file then how to proceed next with installation
<rww> jonaskoelker: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible in gconf-editor
<Curtman> steveccc, apt-get remove pulseaudio will get rid of it for now, but it will come back like an evil beast from hell.
<ActionParsnip1> jonaskoelker: make new ones yourself
<arvind_khadri> orflon, it saves your nameservers on reboot... you will have to enter the nameservers within its config
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip1: make new what?
<git_> anyone here tried ubuntu 9.0?
<arvind_khadri> !info resolvconf | orflon
<ubottu> resolvconf (source: resolvconf): name server information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.42ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 264 kB
<orflon> arvind_khadri, ok, i'll try it out, thanks.
<steveccc> curtman: so is it that a differnt sound system is in use and the problem we are having is that pulse is the new system they are trying to impose on us and hence it is in the updates
<jully> hi
<NativeAngels> i got the same thing
<dinesh372> rww: does i need to install from source code
<arvind_khadri> !jaunty | git_
<ubottu> git_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rww> dinesh372: Follow the instructions in the pages you linked to me. Patching and compilation of software according to instructions provided by someone else is outside of the bounds of on-topicness for this channel.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | jully
<ubottu> jully: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rww> dinesh372: I'd imagine so, yes.
<Curtman> steveccc, Alsa works just fine for me, and I can't for the life of me figure out what benefit pulseaudio is supposed to give me.
<Stargaze> hi
<jully> i m having a dell system with ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> rww: thanks
<NativeAngels> oCean_ do i have to change the ip as the ip changed when the power went
<Metatron> I'm using ubuntu 8.10. The Network Manager included (0.7) connected once using my wifi adapater, but refuses too anymore.  Using wifi radar I can get a conneciton but after an hour or so drops and wont reconnect.  I've had better luck with wicd, but it too drops and wont reconnect after a while.  Ideas?
<Stargaze> dudes and dudettes
<jully> i wanna install wireless on that
<Stargaze> question
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | jully
<ubottu> jully: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Boohbah> Curtman: it does software mixing of multiple sound streams if you don't have hardware mixing support
<Metatron> Note: when wicd or nm drops, i can reboot into windows xp and the usb net adaptor is still dead until i unplug and replug it
<Stargaze> my girlfriend username disappeared from the gdm login list
<Curtman> steveccc, Maybe they think it would be better if my subwoofer didn't work.  Maybe its one of my neighbours that keeps installing it.
<dinesh372> rww: ok at least send me a good link for this because i am new to linux
<Stargaze> her directory still exists
<Curtman> Boohbah, But I do have hardware mixing support.
<steveccc> curtman: isnt there a way to block that as an update?  Just hope more stuff doesnt follow which has it as a dependancy :(
<rww> dinesh372: Again, if you're following someone else's instructions, you'll need to talk to them about it, not me.
<Curtman> steveccc, That's what I'm trying to find out.
<jully> i m having a dell system with ubuntu i wanna install wireless on that wireless divce is invild in that
<jully> so what should i do
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | jully
<ubottu> jully: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rww> Stargaze: Try the following at the command-line and tell me if you get any output or not: grep herusername /etc/passwd
<dinesh372> rww: ok thanks
<NativeAngels> oCean_ is there a config file or something that you set the ip for mysql
<jully> ok i know but how to install driverfor that
<arvind_khadri> jully, whats the device name??
<Stargaze> grep: /etc/password: No such file or directory
<steveccc> curtman: you on 8.04 or 8.10
<rww> Stargaze: passwd, not password
<Stargaze> empty
<jully> i don't this inwiled in dell leptop
<rww> Stargaze: You didn't get any output? That means that your girlfriend's user account got removed somehow.
<jully> wifi
<ActionParsnip1> Stargaze: cat /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip1> rww: forsome reason nano wont display the file
<arvind_khadri> jully, ok open the terminal and type lshw -C
<rww> ActionParsnip1: What?
<Stargaze> i see my name but not hers
<Curtman> steveccc, 8.10
<jully> ok
<ActionParsnip1> rww: i had this yesterday, nano showed an empty file for /etc/passwd yet cat showed it, system was fine so I ignored it
<steveccc> curtman: oh ok - i have the issue on 8.04 but my laptop is 8.10 with no probs but obviously different hardware so that may be why
<rww> ActionParsnip1: nano /etc/passwd works fine for me, as does the grep command I listed. Weird.
<jully> after than
<arvind_khadri> jully, sorry its lshw -C network
<petaflot> anyone here knows about openssh packages?
<arvind_khadri> jully, with sudo
<Metatron> anyone having issues in 8.10 with the network manager and wifi using wpa
<rww> petaflot: Yes. What do you need help with?
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | petaflot
<ubottu> petaflot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip1> rww: it was
<jully> ok no need to sorry friend
<Metatron> or have had issues would be better
<Boohbah> NativeAngels: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<shadeslayer> hi can anyone help me with this http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.10
<jully> ok
<jully> after than
<Boohbah> shadeslayer: what seems to be the problem?
<petaflot> rww: I have three boxes on which I can't login with pubkey. sshd config is the same, permission on the files is the same.
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: well my keyboard is going haywire
<shadeslayer> i cant use the numpad
<petaflot> ubottu: I already asked the first question ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvind_khadri> jully, paste the output on pastebin
<arvind_khadri> !paste | jully
<ubottu> jully: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yinlong> do you know how to
<jully> after than
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: you see xev says my keys function as they should BUT they actually dont
<Vartz> good day
 * petaflot talking to bots :-/
<StR|Sangreal> hi... i just have installed dropbox onto my kde platform (but i have ubuntu-desktop installed), it integrates with nautilus and offers me to set up... as i press connect, it says i should setup proxy... where can i do that for gnome/nautilus/dropbox pls?
<jully> r u there
<Stargaze> how do I add an existing user to the gdm list - the /home/$user directory is still there
<arvind_khadri> jully, give me the url...
<arvind_khadri> !who > jully
<ubottu> jully, please see my private message
<StR|Sangreal> ubottu, how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: can you point me to something which can remap my keyboard for me,through GUI ??
<Vartz> hey, any one i can PM and can answer a few darn door nob newbish questions? :D
<NativeAngels> Boohbah im have trouble restarting mysql
<jully> sorry arvind i don't understand which type of url
<soreau> ! anyone | Vartz
<ubottu> Vartz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jully> i this interface is disebled .   arvind
<petaflot> ubottu: you're stupid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're stupid
<StR|Sangreal> ah hi soreau
<jully> arvind   :how to enable this and install driver.
<arvind_khadri> jully, when you paste the output on pastebin you have to press submit... after that in the address bar you will get a new url...give that me
<StR|Sangreal> pls could you help me with setting up the connection for nautilus dropbox module?
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | me
<ubottu> me: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yinlong> i am a student here
<jully> what paste
<quibbler> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jully>  arvind what paste
<NativeAngels> oCean_ are you there
<bazhang> jully, paste.ubuntu.com in a browser
<jully> ok ok
<bazhang> jully, ie dont paste info here, just give us the url
<jully>  arvind  :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<StR|Sangreal> !dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<yinlong> can i have a question?
<arvind_khadri> jully, huh ???  please follow this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel)
<yinlong> i am a new student
<arvind_khadri> yinlong, ask
<yinlong> thank you
<MFen> how do i delete my keyboard settings and start over? upgrading to intrepid completely screwed my keyboard over. i've figured out how to fix it in bits and pieces, but it's like playing whack a mole. other stuff keeps breaking. i just want to delete all my keyboard config and start over with whatever the system detects. is that possible? is there a config file i can delete?
<yinlong> i am chinese
<Dr_willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arvind_khadri> MFen, you can see System->preferences -> keyboard
<shadeslayer> ok how do i revert back to the original settings of my keyboard
<yinlong> yes
<yinlong> thank you
<StyleSheep> is it possible to configure the sound so that if i pull out the headphones the speakers will stay silent
<StyleSheep> ?
<NativeAngels> does anyone else know about sock errors on mysql ?
<soreau> StyleSheep: Unplug your speakers too?
<MFen> arvind_khadri: yes, i can see it.. it hasn't helped me a bit so far
<StyleSheep> soreau, sorry, forgot to mention, its a notebook :)
<arvind_khadri> MFen, what exactly do you want to achieve?
<MFen> arvind_khadri: do you want a list? there's about 8 things that worked in hardy and will not work (all at once) in intrepid
<shadeslayer> wth is this
<soreau> StyleSheep: Maybe see what the audio properties say with 'alsamixer'
<arvind_khadri> MFen, like?
<MFen> arvind_khadri: i want to destroy any config that there currently is for my keyboard and start over fresh
<shadeslayer> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym name '*' in keysym list
<shadeslayer> it doesnt recognise '*' :|
<adante> hi guys, how can i get a single file out of a package?
<arvind_khadri> adante, download the source and then get it
<MFen> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/m40221086
<MFen> arvind_khadri: mostly it boils down to being able to right/middle click with keys on the keyboard, and having super key always working
<StyleSheep> soreau, i've already tried that, but if i only leave "Master", "PCM" and "Front" on, there's still sound on the speakers
<MFen> arvind_khadri: i was doing the first one with xmodmap and the second one with the alt/win key set to "mapped to super"
<MFen> neither of those works reliably now
<StyleSheep> soreau, if i turn off either one of these three, i dont have no sound at all (neither on the headphones nor the speakers)
<MFen> i just want to scrap keyboard onfig and start over, that's all i need help with
<trask1> hello
<arvind_khadri> !keyboard | MFen
<ubottu> MFen: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<MFen> dude, i know how to switch my layout
<soreau> StyleSheep: Then maybe your hardware doesn't support the feature you want
<MFen> i've done that many times. i've hit the reset button many times
<arvind_khadri> MFen, ok just a sec ...
<MFen> i'm asking how do i set it to NOTHING.
<MFen> arvind_khadri: i think that advice is out of date anyway
<shadeslayer> !*
<MFen> xorg.conf to configure keyboard doesn't seem right
<shadeslayer> everybody trying to set their keyboards right
<MFen> apparently
<shadeslayer> go here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354969.html
<shadeslayer> it works for me
<Skiessi> do I have to recompile stuff to get libdvdcss working?
<shadeslayer> aahahh
<shadeslayer> the num pad works even when num lock is off
<jrib> Skiessi: no
<jrib> !dvd > Skiessi
<ubottu> Skiessi, please see my private message
<telly> hi arvind
<NET||abuse> how can i get the input names from my mouse, i have a complex multibutton mouse and i wanted to try use some of the mouse keys
<telly> sory for disconetion
<MFen> shadeslayer: i alreayd know how to use xmodmap, intrepid broke it
<arvind_khadri> telly, hi
<shadeslayer> grrr
 * shadeslayer hits Interpid
<AcidRofl> arvind_khadri, could you give me a clue of how resolfconf works?
<AcidRofl> resolvconf*
<telly> i  m haveing wifi driver install problem
<arvind_khadri> MFen, no idea... sorry... /etc/init.d/keyboard-setup may help... you can stop it or restart it
<MFen> ok, that might help, didn't know about that
<MFen> thanks
<AcidRofl> arvind_khadri, can I add just: dns-nameserver ip's, and not address,netmask etc.?
<MFen> actually, no it won't
<MFen> this is for console
<arvind_khadri> AcidRofl, i used to use it in 7.10 to keep my nameservers fixed.... resolvconf.d/<something>
<telly> plz help me
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | telly
<ubottu> telly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arvind_khadri> AcidRofl, nameserver <dns ip>
<AcidRofl> arvind_khadri, resolfconf.d/original maybe?
<telly> this is not provide finel solution
<cam|stoned> hi
<telly> have u another way
<cam|stoned> I have a simple quick question: what partitions should i make before installing ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> AcidRofl, no... just ls that thing you will get it... but that was 7.10
<cam|stoned> How many partitions, and what size?
<arvind_khadri> telly,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel)
<cam|stoned> Oh and also which filesystem
<jrib> cam|stoned: you can do that through the installer
<cam|stoned> jrib: i have 12GB of unallocated disk space but
<cam|stoned> the installer doesnt seem to recognize it
<cam|stoned> so it wont allow me to create new partitions on it
<jrib> cam|stoned: did you read the release notes?
<soreau> telly: Which card do you have?
<AcidRofl> arvind_khadri, there are four files in resolvconf.d, 2 of them empty. Another one with nameservers and one saying something like DO NOT EDIT etc.
<yinlong> i  want to instal a software that can let me use chinese .who can help me?
<cam|stoned> jrib: no, i didnt, im a relative newcomer to ubuntu
<cam|stoned> why?
<Silicium> http://pluto.htu.tuwien.ac.at/How-To_Live-CD_verändern <-- If i create a usplash for the Live CD with this tutorial on Ubuntu 8.10 it will not displayed while booting the CD
<AcidRofl> arvind_khadri, the one with the nameservers is called "original".
<Siapa> how to enabled s-video on my acer aspire 4520 laptop??
<arvind_khadri> AcidRofl, the one which says do not edit??whats the name?
<AcidRofl> arvind_khadri, head
<jrib> cam|stoned: there's a bug where some partitions won't be recognized by the 8.10 installer (you need to unmount all of your partitions in the live session, then restart the installer).  See if this is biting you
<jrib> !notes | cam|stoned
<ubottu> cam|stoned: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<arvind_khadri> AcidRofl, sorry gtg...
<jiggers123456> Ex-Chat
<Siapa> how to enabled s-video on my acer aspire 4520 laptop?? anyone?can help me?
<carpii> how do i 'safely remove' a usb stick? normally there is an icon on the desktop but this time it hasnt appeared
<cam|stoned> jrib: what is it to "unmount" a partition?
<soreau> carpii: umount it
<carpii> thats all 'safely remove' does?
<cam|stoned> all i have is a 80GB HDD, 1 partition = NTFS windows xp, 63GB
<jrib> cam|stoned: umount /mount/point
<soreau> More or less
<cam|stoned> the rest is all unallocated
<carpii> cos i unmounted it a while ago and started getting data errors
<cam|stoned> unformatted space
<carpii> so had to reformat etc
<soreau> What errors?
<carpii> just like corrupt filesystem
<telly> i m having dell leptop with intel dual core and i wanna ask about wifi driver installion
<cam|stoned> jrib: ok im making the partitions needed right now
<ActionParsnip1> carpii: sudo umount /mount/point will safetly remove it
<telly>  arind   ;i m having dell leptop with intel dual core and i wanna ask about wifi driver installion
<carpii> ok, thanks
<cam|stoned> jrib: how many partitions do i need for linux? and how big should they be?
<soreau> telly: Which card do you have?
<shadeslayer> how do i reset my keyboard to as it was on my first install
<ActionParsnip1> telly: lspci will identify the hardware, you can websearch from that
<cam|stoned> i know one has to be like a "swap" partition
<cam|stoned> or whatever?
<jrib> cam|stoned: you only *need* two (/ and swap).  I'd recommend a separate /home as well though
<ActionParsnip1> cam|stoned: its preffered but is optional
<jrib> yeah, you could get by with a swap file on / instead of a partition too I guess
<cam|stoned> so for my swap partition, how large should i make it
<jrib> cam|stoned: how much ram do you have?
<cam|stoned> and what filesystem, linux swap? (i assume?)
<cam|stoned> 1GB ram
<jrib> cam|stoned: 1gb should be fine
<cam|stoned> i want the fastest possible experience
<ActionParsnip1> cam|stoned: usually its RAM x 2, yu need to set it to be swap, swap doesnt have a file system
<ActionParsnip1> per se
<cam|stoned> ok
<zicho> is there a script/application to split a flac-file into several files using  cue-sheet?
<cam|stoned> so make a 2GB swap partition?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: can i bother you??
<telly> i m not understand what r u saying
<cam|stoned> @ ActionParsnip1
<Siapa> jrib how to enabled s-video on my acer aspire 4520 laptop?? anyone?can help me?
<telly> arvind    r u there
<soreau> telly: From a terminal, run 'lspci' and pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sure
<soreau> ! paste | telly
<ubottu> telly: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> Siapa: I don't know.  You should provide the channel with more details (what card?)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: thanks alot,well i used xmodmap to map keys,but now i want to go back to the settings i used during the installation
<shadeslayer> of Ubuntu,any idea how to do that??
<cam|stoned> Ok do i make my swap partition PRIMARY? or LOGICAL?
<Siapa> jrib : nvidia
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup,will that work??
<jrib> Siapa: you can probably just use nvidia-settings if you've enabled the nvidia drivers
<AndrewMohawk> whats the latest LTS from ubuntu?
<NativeAngels> anyone else here know about error #2002 on mysql
<Siapa> jrib : owh..ok
<AndrewMohawk> 6.06?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: won't editing ~/.Xmodmap do that?
<Siapa> jrib : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-963265.html <-- can i follow this tips?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: no idea
<quibbler> AndrewMohawk: 8.04
<petaflot> rww: I have three boxes on which I can't login with pubkey. on 12 other boxes it works as expected, sshd config is the same, file permissions the same as well
<cam|stoned> jrib: So my 2GB swap partition, should it be a primary or logical partition? which one?
<petaflot> I have a problem with sshd: I have three boxes on which I can't login with pubkey. on 12 other boxes it works as expected, sshd config is the same, file permissions the same as well
<GMC386> hey whats this "linux unified kernel" and how to install it in ubuntu 8.10
<AndrewMohawk> quibbler: according to wikipedia it is only supported till 2009-10, but it was released 2008-04
<AndrewMohawk> LTS should be 3 years on desktop i thought?
<telly> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<telly> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<telly> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<telly> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<telly> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> telly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<telly> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<quibbler> AndrewMohawk: it is 3 years
<AndrewMohawk> quibbler:  so 8.04 was released in 2006?
<shadeslayer> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<AndrewMohawk> thank you
<shadeslayer> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<quibbler> AndrewMohawk: no april, 2008
<AndrewMohawk> hmmmm
<mobodo> just checking: it's ok for me to plug a sata disk while the system is running?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: wny wild guesses??
<shadeslayer> *any
<GMC386> whats this "linux unified kernel" and how to install it in ubuntu 8.10
<quibbler> AndrewMohawk: wikipedia is good but far from perfect
<AndrewMohawk> yeah but i see the same on the kubuntu download site
<trask1> GMC386: think its from kernel.org
<AndrewMohawk> 8.04 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and maintained until October 2009
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: i think dpckg-reconfigure will be the best option
<AndrewMohawk> ah, my apologies quibbler, on ubuntu.com i see Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop: Released April 2008 and maintained until April 2011 – ideal for large deployments
<subchee> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip1> telly: use pastebin dude
<quibbler> AndrewMohawk: ;)
<punzada> yeah, figured it would be longer then '09 for lts
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: do you have a ~/.Xmodmap file?
<shadeslayer> where,i do not knoe
<shadeslayer> *w
<telly> where
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i'm giving you the full path
<shadeslayer> ok
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: run: file ~/.Xmodmap
<trask1> is it easy go move my / from the old disk to a new? or is reinstall recommended?
<telly> action        where
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | telly
<ubottu> telly: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip1> telly: paste all that in there, click paste, then give us the address ofthe page you go to
<shadeslayer> /home/rohan/.Xmodmap: ERROR: cannot open `/home/rohan/.Xmodmap' (No such file or directory)
<ActionParsnip1> telly: imagine if everyone did that, the channel would be useless
<subchee> can anybody help me in installing Icecast2 server, please?
<ActionParsnip1> !icecast
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: what next???
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: did it sy no such file or did it say something else?
<telly> ok  i know
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: /home/rohan/.Xmodmap: ERROR: cannot open `/home/rohan/.Xmodmap' (No such file or directory)
<subchee> why no Icecast? what should I use instead of that?
<xulescu> hi all. I've stumbled on plasmoid, played with panels and now I don't know how to add windows list to the main panel.
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcuts | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<telly> do u know ubuntu os is very bad os
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: how do i reinstall the complete keyboard
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: all i can suggest is setting them back, maybe theres a defaults button. Im not sure as I dont use gnome
<telly> do u know ubuntu os is very bad ,dog ,
<cam|stoned> lol telly: wtf?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: i can switch to KDE
<telly> i m saying that
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: back in 1 minute
<telly> this is very poor
<Myrtti> cam|stoned: mind your language
<soreau> telly: The problem is you're having trouble communicating, particularly understanding what we're saying to try and help you
<soreau> telly: What is your native language?
<telly> u r nothing
<soreau> ugh, one of these now
<telly> i know
<Myrtti> telly: perhaps you can find some help at #ubuntu-in
<telly> nobody provide good risolution
<ActionParsnip1> telly: all that stuff you pated in the room, paste on the pastebin site and click paste, you will then generate a site automatically with your data on it, the address at the top of the page where you usually type the url where you want to visit needs to be copied and pasted into here
<mac9416_2> Hello, looks like everyone is having a good time! I can't find the ubuntu server room. Is it supposed to be #ubuntuserver?
<Myrtti> mac9416_2: #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip1> telly: ive just written that out so a child can grasp it
 * zaggynl sniffs the air, smells like troll
<soreau> telly: We tried to help you but you don't understand English. Try #ubuntu-in so maybe you can speak your native language
<mac9416_2> Ah, how stupid of me. Thanks Myrtti!
<quibbler> subchee: maybe this can help: http://sudosys.be/?q=icescast2_ices2_audio_streaming_server
<telly> u know
<ActionParsnip1> telly: or try: sudo apt-gte install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit
<alltu> hi help me!
<nomingzi> any text files created using gedit, when those text files open in windows, all lines are merged together and there is no special characters to handle the end of line. please advice how to enable text be used between Gname and Windows systems. thanks
<soreau> ! ask | alltu
<ubottu> alltu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subchee> I know Icecast2+Ices2, but my problem is that Ices2 supports on .ogg files... I'd like play .mp3 files as well
<telly> ubuntu is successful on celron prosser or not
<calwig> anyone here know anything about Kmail
<soreau> nomingzi: Use a real text editor :p
<Myrtti> telly: yes.
<nomingzi> soreau: what is the real text editor ?
<quibbler> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<telly> system performance is slow
<jxander> what usb sound cards have good support in ubuntu?
<soreau> nomingzi: Notepad doesn't understand how to read the file correctly. I use MS++ 6.0
<soreau> err
<soreau> VC*
<AndrewMohawk> is there a repo for tomcat6.x? since doing an apt-cache search only results in tomcat 5.5 ?
<erUSUL> nomingzi: dos2unix and unix2dos
<soreau> nomingzi: I open the files in a developer studio
<erUSUL> nomingzi: unix uses only LF as line ending windows uses LF+CR
<alltu> hi help me!! i need help... i have a PC compaq presario CQ 50-103la and i install ubuntu 8.10 alterntative  AMD64 and the opertive system dont run, what i do?
<telly> i m haveing a dell shystem with intel dualcore and 1gb ram but my hasbeen hang some time ..
<telly> for what should i do for this
<nomingzi> I remember Kate (in Opensuse) do have an option to enable the created text file to be able to be read by Windows text editor. But why it is not available in Gnome ?
<samsom> hi
<telly> r u there
<ActionParsnip1> telly: its fine, it will run slow visually until you install video drivers
<ziroday> telly: whatever you want to, donate it to a charity if you're really not sure,
<ziroday> telly: woops sorry, ignore me
<samsom> Is low volume on laptops with Ubuntu a common problem? and does anyone know of a solution?Thanks
<ziroday> samsom: try raise PCM volume and make sure all the sliders are up to the max
<samsom> ziroday, i have
<samsom> used alsamixer and everything is on max as well, ziroday
<dominik> hy
<telly> action how to install vidio driver
<bazhang> telly, what video card
<ziroday> samsom: you switched to pulseaudio in the volume mixer and made sure its at max?
<taran> привет
<bazhang> !ru
<ziroday> !ru | taran
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> taran: please see above
<samsom> whats pulseaudio?
<taran> hai
<ziroday> samsom: in the volume mixer did you use the drop down box to go to other sound controllers?
<samsom> just did...on max
<ziroday> samsom: for all the devices?
<telly> i m asking action
<bazhang> telly, ati/nvidia/intel?
<telly> action r u there
<telly> intel
<telly> intel bazang
<samsom> ziroday, there are 5 options for the devices and all are turned to max now...one of the mic capture options was around 80%, but thats max as well now
<bazhang> telly, which card of intel
<ziroday> samsom: only thing I know is that you could have headphones plugged in or the headphone switch on. Otherwise I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<telly> what do u wanna ask
<samsom> it does play..but the volume is far lower than when i use xp..and it is reasonably loud when i use headphones
<samsom> thanks anyway, ziroday
<telly> u r really nothing
<bazhang> telly, you seem to be saying that your system is slow
<bazhang> telly, you need to provide more info than 'just hangs'
<zeltak> can anyone recommend a good command line podcast aggregator that DOES NOT download ALL episodes onlt the last 2-3?
<telly> ya i know said this
<telly> bazhang           i wanna solw hang problem so what should i do
<lanoxx-> is there any good tool that can take std input data and make a 2d plot from it?
<lanoxx-> live
<bazhang> telly, in what circumstances does it 'hang'; please specify
<telly>  bazang any time not a purticuler
<ActionParsnip1> !podcast
<bazhang> telly, then no way to help with your issue, absent some concrete info.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast
<shadeslayer> how do i reset everything in GNOME???
<ianadus> lanoxx-, gnuplot?
<telly> i think this is very big problem for ubuntu
<lanoxx-> ianadus, can that plot live from stdin?
<vigge> hai
<shadeslayer> !reset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset
<vigge> whats the default root password?
<telly> bazhang         i think this is very big problem for ubuntu
<bazhang> telly, not here. please give more specifics
<vigge> it says authentication failed when I type my password
<bazhang> vigge, there is none
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how i fix this error  Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<lanoxx-> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<telly> i how much ram is need for ubuntu
<oCean_> NativeAngels: till not fixed?
<Pici> !requirements | telly
<ubottu> telly: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<vigge> well, sudo doesen't work in this install
<NativeAngels> no oCean_
<oCean_> NativeAngels: did you try and start the server on another port?
<trask1> !requirements | trask1
<ubottu> trask1, please see my private message
<vigge> "/bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/include/bluetooth': Permission denied"
<vigge> even with sudo
<NativeAngels> i change the ip from 127.0.0.1 to the local ip
<NativeAngels> it worked
<camjay> ok guys
<NativeAngels> but then i changed it to localhost
<shadeslayer> how do i reset GNOME
<NativeAngels> in the my.cnf file
<slap_stick> hey where can i get a document on how to install the ATI driver for openGL support on ubuntu?
<camjay> I'm on ubuntu live right now, I'm trying to install ubuntu fully, but when i get to step 3, to select partitions, it doesnt show ANYTHING.
<slap_stick> does the native ubuntu drive ship with the latest ATI open source driver?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: so it's something in your network setup.
<NativeAngels> i paste what im gettin gnow
<ikonia> slap_stick: no
<NativeAngels> now
<telly> i m having 1gb ram
<soreau> slap_stick: Which video card model?
<shadeslayer> guys??
<slap_stick> soreau: one mo let me find out
<bazhang> telly, that is more than enough
<slap_stick> ati 9800
<slap_stick> AIW
<soreau> slap_stick: That card is compatible with the open driver, no need to install the proprietary one
<camjay> ikonia: How can i get ubuntu live to recognize my swap(swap) and root(ext3) partitions during the install?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: if it works with 127.0.0.1 in my.cnf, what's the problem at this point?
<camjay> I'm on step 4 of 7, it says "Prepare Partitions"
<NativeAngels> oCean_ thats what im getting now http://paste.ubuntu.com/122822/
<camjay> But theres nothing in the box
<slap_stick> soreau: oh thanks, how did you find that out?
<camjay> If anybody can help please
<ikonia> camjay: just assign them in the partition tool
<camjay> How??
<soreau> slap_stick: The open driver supports ati cards up to the x1950 | I just know ;)
<ikonia> camjay: it asks you your partition options, select "manual" and using the interface, select which partitions you want to use as which file systems
<oCean_> NativeAngels: first: you said "it worked" at certain point.
<slap_stick> soreau: ok so how do i install openGL ?
<soreau> slap_stick: Which version of ubuntu? (it's already installed)
<oCean_> NativeAngels: *what* worked. Changing the port number?
<NativeAngels> when i changed the ip to the localip of the server oCean_
<camjay> ikonia: There is no option to select "manual"
<ikonia> NativeAngels: it sounds like a.) your socket file does not exist b.) your db permissions for that database are not set
<camjay> Ok: in the installer, after i select my time zone and all that, the next step is 4 out of 7, it says prepare partitions
<ikonia> camjay: you should see "guided, full or manual" - or words to that effect
<camjay> but it doesnt show any
<NativeAngels> so how do i do this ikonia
<oCean_> NativeAngels: ok. Do you have a firewall running that might be blocking ports?
<ikonia> camjay: are you running this install from the Disk you want to partition ?
<NativeAngels> the ports unblocked
<ikonia> NativeAngels: look at the socket file in the error - check that first
<camjay> Yes, but its already partitioned
<shadeslayer> will rm -rf ~/.gnome* && rm -rf .gconf* work to reset GNOME??
<camjay> I've got 1 HDD, 3 partitions
<camjay> 1 is NTFS windows
<camjay> the other two are swap and sys3
<NativeAngels> it can find the socket file
<oCean_> ikonia: he sais changing the ip from 127.0.0.1 in my.cnf to local ip will start server.
<ikonia> camjay: are you running the installer from the disk
<ikonia> camjay: as in the hard disk
<NativeAngels> i think thats what the error is
<camjay> yup
<ikonia> oCean_: probably because 127.0.0.1 is not localhost in ubuntu
<oCean_> ikonia: right.
<camjay> i am running it from the hard disk
<ikonia> camjay: that is probably the problem
<camjay> using unetbootin and grub
<din_os> help
<ikonia> camjay: it's not looking at "itself" as it thinks it's the cd
<NativeAngels> ikonia theres nothing at all in that folder
<ikonia> camjay: I've not seen that exact problem, but similar
<camjay> Oh.. hmmmm
<ikonia> NativeAngels: thats a problem then as it means mysql is not running
<ikonia> NativeAngels: or it is running and has not created a socket file
<NativeAngels> ok
<oCean_> ikonia: NativeAngels we've established the server is not running
<NativeAngels> how do i resolve this
<din_os> I have modified some keys in gconf-editor, ..interface/gtk-theme and gtk-icons
<ikonia> oCean_: then why is he even checking / trying to connect ???
<NativeAngels> thanks for the time byt
<camjay> so ikonia
<NativeAngels> btw
<camjay> surely theres a way to install it still
<oCean_> ikonia: NativeAngels errors during startup imply it cannot connect to port 3306.
<din_os> and now i can't edit them again, it says 'this key is not writable'
<lenswipe> i cant get VLC to run can someone help me?
<ikonia> camjay: yes a.) use external media b.) check to see if your disk controller is supported by ubuntu
<soreau> din_os: Did you run gconf-editor as root with sudo at any point? If you did, you shouldn't have
<din_os> soreau: yes I have
<oCean_> NativeAngels: what do you get when "ping localhost"
<vigge> "/bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/include/bluetooth': Permission denied" even when I run it as sudo, why?
<vigge> the tutorial says I should change my status to root
<din_os> soreau: i have set these keys as mandatory too earlier
<camjay> ikonia: one sec
<camjay> ikonia: in the 8.10 release notes it says "Hard disks potentially not shown when installing in Live CD mode"
<din_os> soreau: but now i cannot edit them, i can unset them but when i restart gconf-editor they are back to the old ones
<soreau> din_os: Alright, you need to change the permissions back. As Your User run 'sudo chown $LOGNAME -R ~/.gconf'
<camjay> "To use a mounted disk for installation, first unmount the drive before attempting to install."
<NativeAngels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122829/
<camjay> how do i unmount it?
<NativeAngels> to oCean_
<soreau> camjay: umount /path/to/mount/point
<oCean_> NativeAngels: yes, ok. So it resolves to 127.0.0.1. Changing bind_address in my.cnf to local ip.. that'll make the server start right? The mysql server
<camjay> soreau: how can i find out the path to the mount point?
<oCean_> NativeAngels: wait
<NativeAngels> when i changed the bind ip to 192.168.0.3 which is the local ip for the linux box on mynetwork
<oCean_> NativeAngels: your paste... you did not get any ping reply
<lenswipe> can someone help me with getting VLC working?
<NativeAngels> no
<oCean_> NativeAngels: *that* is your problem. Your system does not know what localhost is
<NativeAngels> ok
<oCean_> NativeAngels: if we fix that, mysql can bind to localhost:3306 :)
<oCean_> NativeAngels: edit /etc/hosts file
<M1DLG> is there as special process to follow when upgrading hardware? I have just brought a new video card (AGP ATI HD3850) to do away with the onboard VIA gfx chip
<oCean_> NativeAngels: no wait. That's not what I wanted to say... try "ping 127.0.1.1"
<oCean_> NativeAngels: mind the 1.1 at the end, not 0.1
<din_os> soreau: no deal, ic what you want to achieve but it doesn't work i think i have the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709460
<Silicium> hey, i cant replace the bootsplash on my liveCD
<JuJuBee> I have an HP officejet 6110 connected to my server (usb).  How do I use it from my laptop? ipp:// or socket:// ?
<soreau> camjay: Just run 'mount'
<camjay> soreau: ok, how would one go about doing that
<camjay> All i need is for the live ubuntu installer to recognize my HDD/partitions
<soreau> camjay: 1) Open a terminal 2) Type mount 3) Press Enter
<camjay> ok
<camjay> i did that
<NativeAngels> oCean_ i got exactly the same as before but with the ip you showd above
<soreau> din_os: Then I don't know, sorry
<din_os> soreau: ok i'll mess around a bit, thx
<oCean_> NativeAngels: ok. Something is wrong with your loopback interface. Type "ifconfig -a" and look for "lo" interface
<plazia> Is there anything I need to do for 2 monitors? I've just hooked up another one into the second DVI slot and gone to screen resolution in preferences. clicked detect display but nothing's happened thus far.
<shadeslayer> yayy keyboard fixed
<shadeslayer> thanks to the people @ #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> :P
<soreau> plazia: Which card and driver?
<hector__> Hi people
<plazia> soreau,
<plazia> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<soreau> plazia: Run 'nvidia-settings' and see what it says there
<hector__> Does anyone know a good beginners guid on learning how to program in C++ for ubuntu?
<plazia> soreau, good idea thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> hector__ /join #c
<transporter> #compiz
<soreau> hector__: C++ is not specific to any distro or OS for that matter
<hector__> well I just want one that will teach from beginning to end
<Jack_Sparrow> hector__ there is no such thing
<carpii> C++ has no end
<hector__> i know
<soreau> hector__: /j #c++
<carpii> just google for tutes, theres thousands
<M1DLG> What open's a .run file?
<hector__> i just don't know how to explain
<carpii> or get C++ for dummies or something
<NativeAngels> oCean_ can we continue this in pm
<oCean_> NativeAngels: yes ok
<Jack_Sparrow> hector__ Please understand that your question is offtopic in Ubuntu Support
<hector__> This is for support
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ Hey nice to see you
<carpii> M1DLG, its probably a binary file.  Run it from shell  by  chmod 700 filename.run    then ./filename.run
<Jack_Sparrow> hector__ No it is not.. please find an appropriate channel
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<M1DLG> carpii it's the ati driver - do i install it before waping over or after?
<camjay> man this is a nightmare..
<hector__> Well I thought asking for a guide was asking for some kind of support
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/122646/
<M1DLG> *swaping over
<carpii> ive no idea M1DLG. What do the docs say?
<soreau> M1DLG: Which card model do you have?
<carpii> hector, C++ questions are not related to ubuntu in any way
<M1DLG> Im still looking for instructions
<carpii> go to #c++
<Jack_Sparrow> hector__ Please stop, we told you what you needed to know.
<mdg> #ubuntu-de
<hector__> I'm sorry.
<M1DLG> (AGP ATI HD3850)
<hector__> I just thought my question was a legitimate support question.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JuJuBee> Can anybody help me set up a remote printer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soreau> M1DLG: Then you definitely need to use the proprietary driver, but you should try first to install it via jockey (Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers)
<giaco> hello
<M1DLG> Thanks guys - i'll swap the card over in the other machine now and see how i get on.
<giaco> I've launched a cp of a single file of 450gb from one disk to another, I don't have any physical access to the drive so I can't check if it's physically working or not and cp doesn't return any feedback on the process ... what' can I do?
<norbert79> good day
<Jack_Sparrow> giaco If you have already started the process.. just wait
<renan_saddam> Morning... are there moments when root can not change ownership of files?
<quibbler> giaco:
<soreau> giaco: Either wait or if you cancel the process you can try 'cp --verbose /source /dest'
<renan_saddam> cause I do "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data projetos" and get chown: changing ownership of `projetos/file.txt'': Operation not permitted permitted
<sipior> giaco: ls -l will show you the file size of the file on the other disk. try "watch ls -l <filename>"
<giaco> Jack_Sparrow, isn't there any proc file where I can read the disk utilization?
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Maybe, like with SE_Linux, or when the file is locked. I guess
<giaco> sipior, good idea, let me try
<Jack_Sparrow> giaco Nothing that I can think of that would give you real info
<renan_saddam> norbert79: the files returns owner root, group plugdev
<sipior> renan_saddam: yes, if the file or parent directory has been set as immutable
<sipior> renan_saddam: or if it has been mounted via nfs with root_squash in effect
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Those are not real files... You are probably referring to the /dev filesystem
<biv6> test
<norbert79> renan_saddam: right?
<norbert79> biv6: works
<biv6> thx
<renan_saddam> norbert79: I dont think so, I just copied all files from a mounted secondary HD
<Computech> Hello everyone, i got an unfixable problem i need help with: at a customer of us the openoffice headtoolbar (above file/edit etc) dissapeared and openoffice looks like it is full screen (it goes over the lower bar and the higher bar with applications, system etc): 2 screenshots: http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7700/schermafdruk1.png    and   http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5209/schermafdruk2.png  we have already tryed a lot but couldn
<Computech> t fix it (we use vnc to help him but this is not the cause of the problem because it was already before we used vnc)
<dusty> Hey guys, I have a strange problem with my DVD Drive un Ubuntu 8.10 (I dual boot with windows, in windows it plays dvd's etc).   In Ubuntu, it does not automatically mount the DVD, when I issue a mount /cdrom I get: mount: No medium found I have no idea why it's suddenbly stopped playing DVD's it used to ?
<norbert79> renan_saddam: I see
<soreau> Computech: Which window manager is the system using?
<renan_saddam> sipior: the parent directory are the same owner/group, and its win32
<Computech> i tried compiz and gnome
<Computech> but compiz now
<Computech> (compiz --replace)
<Computech> i also tryed the workarounds build in in compiz but that didnt work around :)
<soreau> Computech: Try disabling Legacy Fullscreen Support in ccsm>Workarounds
<Computech> tryed
<norbert79> Computech: Call me a grammar nazi, but it is written "tried" and not tryed" :)
<soreau> Then try F11 on the OO window?
<Computech> tryed
<renan_saddam> norbert79, sipior: the parent directory is a fat32 partition
<Computech> il try that what soreau said again
<Jack_Sparrow> Computech Please behave and keep responses to one line
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Normally the plugdev group is the group which has the authority on plugging in and out devices
<Computech> but there were 2 things i needed to response to, so how can i put that on 1 line
<norbert79> renan_saddam: And in default every device is mounted with root/plugdev. Your normal user should belong to the group of plugdev for 'normal' use :)
<giaco> sipior, I didn't know about the watch utility, it's pretty cool!
<biv6> 	
<giaco> it works :-)
<sipior> renan_saddam: do yourself a favour and use a proper filesystem :-) i've given up dealing with the retarded nature of ntfs, vfat, &cet, especially regarding permission issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> Computech You know what I mean..  Pleas hold down the number of random one word entries
<soreau> Computech: FWIW, I don't see anything wrong in those screenshots other than having the Reflection plugin enabled makes the nonfocused title bar ugly IMHO
<sipior> giaco: yeah, watch is pretty handy
<norbert79> sipior: Please be a bit more kind.
<sipior> norbert79: that's as kind as i can manage, friend
<norbert79> renan_saddam: And in default every device is mounted with root/plugdev. Your normal user should belong to the group of plugdev for 'normal' use :) Don't care about the authority, if you will copy those files to the home directory, it will be changed
<renan_saddam> sipior: yes, I know. but I'm sharing this partition with Samba.
<Computech> soreau, the bar with the name of the screen is gone and the bar down of the screen is gone (look in the vnc window and not in the system the picture was made on)
<norbert79> sipior: I am sorry, but I am not your friend. You are way away from it
<carpii> ppl still need to use vfat for somethings, even if it is retarded
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<renan_saddam> norbert79: hmm, but I dont want to move to the home directory, the files must stay on that partition to continue sharing with Samba
<webterror> Before i used gnome x windows, I often used short key that let windows close, that ALT + CTRL + D,
<norbert79> renan_saddam: So what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<renan_saddam> norbert79: is there other way to set properly?
<tokico_> i have a problem: can't compile anything. always gives tons of errors on make. have build-essential and 8.10
<norbert79> renan_saddam: FAT32 does not support any UNIX authorisation flags, the owner/group is showing only the 'default' 'flags'
<Jack_Sparrow> norbert79 trying to set permissions on a fat32 system..
<norbert79> Jack_Sparrow: I see, but that makes not much sense :))
<webterror> but my linux is going to different console, when i insert "ALT + CTRL + D"
<Jack_Sparrow> norbert79 I fully agree
<tokico_> anyone?
<webterror> what problem is this status?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<norbert79> tokico_: Having build essential is not enough. You must have the proper developer files for the specific application it needs.
<webterror> Before i used gnome x windows, I often used short key that let windows close, that ALT + CTRL + D,
<renan_saddam> norbert79: there are files that I must access via browser, I had configured apache to display the files, but its giving 302 ("Permission Denied"), so I thought I could change permissions from the files to be able to acess via browser.
<webterror> Before i used gnome x windows, I often used short key that let windows close, that ALT + CTRL + D,
<webterror> what problem is this status?
<Jack_Sparrow> tokico_ and kernel headers
<FloodBot1> webterror: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tokico_> Jack_Sparrow I also have kernel headers
<webterror> ok, i''m sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> tokico_ Just checking..
<ubuntistas> anybody with multirma pc expert problem screen
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Oh jeez, so you are hosting some files on a directory, which is mounted from a different machine using FAT32?
<danbhfive> webterror: that key combo makes my windows minimize
<ubuntistas> anybody with multirma pc expert problem screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> norbert79 sheesh.. thats a handfu;
<Computech> Anyone else know how to help me?
<tokico_> I've tried several ncurses games, hydra and danpei
<norbert79> renan_saddam: You were talking just plain Samba share, but now you are talking about Apache too... Was apache and Samba well configured?
<webterror> ok i know that
<norbert79> Jack_Sparrow: Aye, pretty complicated :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<mads-> I need some server-side inventory database system - I need to be able to add a computer and say which software it has installed etc. Anyone know of such opensource application?
<renan_saddam> norbert79: can I use sambe with ext3?
<tokico_> Could someone indicate me a simple program to try and compile?
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Sure you can, but why you would need Samba?
<renan_saddam> norbert79: I thing so. I really thing its well configured
<webterror> but my key combo is going different console that like "CTRL + ALT + F4"
<tokico_> without dependencies, etc.
<renan_saddam> norbert79: windoze users
<Jack_Sparrow> tokico_ try /join #c++
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Think or are you sure?
<gwern> so I just upgraded to jaunty for a bug report, and I've noticed something - .gnomerc seems to be getting ignored, ie I have 'export WINDOW_MANAGER=xmonad' and that worked fine in intrepid, but in jaunty GNOME comes up with Metacity every time. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dusty> Hey guys, I have a strange problem with my DVD Drive un Ubuntu 8.10 (I dual boot with windows, in windows it plays dvd's etc).   In Ubuntu, it does not automatically mount the DVD, when I issue a mount /cdrom I get: mount: No medium found I have no idea why it's suddenbly stopped playing DVD's it used to ?
<tokico_> Jack_Sparrow I was compiling pure C, not ++
<Jack_Sparrow> tokico_ try /join #c
<renan_saddam> norbert79: there is a problem authenticating Samba users via LDAP, but its ok. And Apache is perfectly running
<MacGyverNL_> Synaptic "remembers" the gnome proxy settings, even after I've applied "no proxy" systemwide.
<webterror> if in console, ALT+CTRL+D is like "CTRL+D"
<MacGyverNL_> How to fix without a relog?
<Nevisbuntu> hi. I have trouble with my nvidia geforce 6600. I get  "NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!" in dmesg, although agpgart is included in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. what should I do?
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Lets get some parts clear. Regarding authority and access limitation: Samba has ceratin levels of control for file access. First of all, it's a plain Fat32 fs. You don't have muich to deal with it there. You can also limit the access through the directory, to which this Samba FS is mounted to. You should also check Samba config for the limitation of that particulkar directory.
<sipior> tokico_: have you got autoconf, automake and friends installed?
<norbert79> renan_saddam: UN*X and Linux has different levels of controlling authorisation
<tokico_> sipior hmm... don't know. gonna search aptitude right now
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Make sure, that the directory, where the FAT FS is mounted to has right authorisation, and the SAMBA is configured well too
<tokico_> sipior but I can run make and configure, except on make it gives tons of errors and I can't nor checkinstall nor make install
<norbert79> renan_saddam: I would really advise you on reading the samba documentation or checking for examples in /usr/share/doc/samba
<sipior> tokico_: could you pastebin some of these errors, so we can se what you're talking about?
<tokico_> ok.
<norbert79> renan_saddam: and also the same goes for Apache... Apache can be also limited as well, sounds pretty complicated, tough it's needed at today's standard
<renan_saddam> norbert79: nice tips dude. I'm going to check everything you said. thank you!
<norbert79> renan_saddam: You are welcome!
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Good luck!
<tokico_> sipior: going to download Hydra and compile, then pastebin the errors
<ubuntu_> hey, sorry, do you know if its possible to defrag an NTFS partition using ubuntu live cd??
<Nevisbuntu> hi. I have trouble with my nvidia geforce 6600. I get  "NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!" in dmesg, although agpgart is included in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. what should I do?
<norbert79> ubuntu_: No. AFAIK there are no good tools for NTFS partitions
<ubuntu_> norbert79: ok, thanks
<norbert79> ubuntu_: Use plain Windows for such actions
<ubuntu_> norbert79: just that my windows wont boot...
<norbert79> ubuntu_: I see. use your install CD for recovery tasks
<ubuntu_> norbert79: yeah, gonna try that, thanks
<norbert79> ubuntu_: Which you own, I guess, right? :)
<ubuntu_> norbert79: I dont :D
<norbert79> ubuntu_: That will be a problem then :)
<ubuntu_> hah yeah
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I want to install GNUM16C v0901 Linux Toolchain, on 64 bit system, but I get error that architecture is suported, is there a way to run it?
<norbert79> ubuntu_: Get yourself a legal copy of Windows then... :)
<tokico_> norbert79: problem... :D
<steveccc> anyone here using spotify on linux - does it work well
<ubuntu_> norbert79: haha ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<norbert79> Jack_Sparrow: hang on, chroot might not solve everything...
<renan_saddam> norbert79: I think I found the problem. To fastly access the /shared/projetos in browser I just created a symbolic link from /var/www/projetos to /shared/projetos. And now I'm getting "Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible", to I think there is a problem with Apache Configuration.
<ramontayag_> sorry if this is a double post - i got discon as i pressed enter and i'm not sure if it got thru -- hey everyone. i want to be able to pass some parameters in a destroy link_to.. how do I do that? I want these params to be available in the destroy method.
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Check the directory's authorisation settings too
<norbert79> renan_saddam: just to make sure
<Jack_Sparrow> norbert79 It is the first thing I would look at.
<norbert79> Jack_Sparrow: First I would like to figure out what exactly this GNUM16C v0901 Linux Toolchain is :D
<webterror> when i use windows, and press alt + ctrl + d,  all windows should be closed, but let this key combo go a different console.
<cole> Hi all, im trying to run a command through cron, ive tried it 3 ways but stll getting errors in the log
<tokico_> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<norbert79> webterror: System/Settings/Short key commands...
<Jack_Sparrow> norbert79 based on that error, he is trying to use 32 bit on his 64 bit os
<norbert79> webterror: You can set anything inside it
<tokico_> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tokico_> what is ubottu?
<webterror> ok, i check it out
<_VIM_> !bot | tokico_
<ubottu> tokico_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sipior> cole: what sort of errors?
<dusty> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tokico_> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tokico_> talking to a bot... i'm so stupid.
<norbert79> Jack_Sparrow: Just FYI: http://www.kpitgnutools.com/releaseNotes.php?view=RNDET&RN=334
<tokico_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cole> sipior: if i pastebin them would you have a look at them?
<sipior> tokico_: eh, it happens :-)
<webterror> where is it "System/Settings/Short key commands..." ?
<webterror> i used gnome session
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Chroot might solve your problems, tough I would recommend on using a 32 bit enviroment tough, as this compiler has been compiled to 32 bit systems
<sipior> cole: that's why i asked :-)
<tokico_> sipior: I'm new to the IRC ubuntu channel, so i didn't know!
<tokico_> :D
<gstreamex> webterror: system menu, settings submenu, and short key.. option
<cole> sipior: kool thanx, which pastebin should i use?
<sipior> cole: doesn't matter
<RxDx> i have a notebook and i want to install ubuntu.. was that HD OVER CYCLES problem fixed?
<webterror> ok i found it
<cole> sipior: ok
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : it seems waiste of laptop to use 32 bits sytem on 64 , just becouse one compiler wonts it
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Well, did you check the repositories if this application might be availble after all?
<webterror> ok i found it "Hide all windows and focus desktop"
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Still, if you stick to the 64 bit system (you could still emulate the 32 bit) use chroot
<SkyNetMaster> it not in repositories, it is compiler suplied by KPIT Cummins Infosystems
<renan_saddam> norbert79: Do you think I should format the partition with ext3 ?
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Not necessary
<webterror> but, it was set already.
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : Im trying to set it upp now
<renan_saddam> norbert79: to avoid this authorisations issues
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Good luck :)
<norbert79> renan_saddam: I would suggesting on understanding how authorisation works inside Linux/UNIX and in all the services so you can understand things more clear
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Check some basic documentation, it's worth it :)
<chengchang_> My computer 's DELL  1420   .but there is not a  Webcam  driver  for it  .Please  help me
<tokico_> sipior: here it is, compiling vitetris: http://pastebin.com/m6c9e14b9
<thomasfeisty> is there any way to still upgrade feisty to gutsy?
<chengchang_> My computer 's DELL  1420   .but there is not a  Webcam  driver  for it  .Please  help me
<renan_saddam> norbert79: hmm, going to do that. Cause Apache seems well configured. The problem is the partition
<norbert79> chengchang_: Don't repeat yourself often. Second: did you buy the laptop first hand?
<mads-> I need some server-side inventory database system - I need to be able to add a computer and say which software it has installed etc. Anyone know of such opensource application?
<M1DLG> I got my video working (although no dual heasd yet) many thanks guys really appreciated.
<tokico_> thomasfeisty: you should update to hardy or intrepid, not gutsy
<tokico_> gutsy is old and not so reliable
<chengchang_> Yes   I buy a first hand one
<norbert79> tokico_: Disagree, still owning it ;-)
<thomasfeisty> tokico , yes thats what i want to do, from feisty to gutsy -> hardy -> intrepid
<norbert79> chengchang_: Did you try Dell's official support already?
<thomasfeisty> if theres a way to go to intrepid directly i would be happy
<norbert79> thomasfeisty: full Reinstall only
<ikonia> thomasfeisty: no - you need to go through the ugprades
<norbert79> thomasfeisty: Or through the upgrades
<ikonia> thomasfeisty: with that in mind it may be better to do a backup - and install 8.10 directly as a new system
<tokico_> norbert79: yes, but agree that intrepid is better, right ;)
<norbert79> tokico_: Naaaah, jsut to disagree ;-) But thats offtopic right now :D
<sipior> tokico_: interesting. where'd you find these sources? your compiler seems to be fine, at any rate.
<thomasfeisty> ikonia , thats impossible, the only ressources i have are an internet connection and a feisty cd, no possibility to burn an intrepid iso :(
<norbert79> thomasfeisty: You have to go through the updates then... Do you have a pendrive?
<ikonia> thomasfeisty: why can't you burn the ISO ?
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : should I when run schroot aliens **** to unpack rmp?
<thomasfeisty> ikonia: cause i dont have cd-rs, explaining the whole situation would be tedious :)
<tokico_> sipior: at the official website: http://victornils.net/tetris/
<tokico_> sipior: I don't think the problem is with the sources... But i'm no expert!
<cole> sipior: i think thats sent
<thomasfeisty> norbert79: ikonia , the dist upgrade fails cause the upgrade manager needs to get something from the ubuntu archive, BUT they are non-existant for feisty...
<renan_saddam> norbert79: btw, dealing with ext3 partition is best than dealing with fat32, right?
<sipior> cole: sent? did you get a pastebin url?
<Nasra> hello.....Can any1 tell me why when I hit shut down computer (ubuntu) it reboots automatically?
<Droopsta915> What program can I use to create an .iso of a dvd and get sound to play on the movie. The image looks fine, but I get no sound.
<norbert79> renan_saddam: It's up to you
<Nasra> thanks
<thomasfeisty> i know of the old-releases.ubuntu archive but that doesnt work for dist-upgrade...
<cole> sipior: oh one mo
<renan_saddam> norbert79: :)
<norbert79> renan_saddam: Read the documenations first, and compare all the filesystems. Try to understand some basics first
<Nasra> my computer ( ubuntu) does not to shut down...
<tokico_> sipior: know what's the problem?
<sipior> tokico_: working on it
<Nasra> hello.....Can any1 tell me why when I hit shut down computer (ubuntu) it reboots automatically?
<cole> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122849/
<ja_> does anybody here??
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I have never had to deal with the application unfortunetally... I don't know what it needs.
<ikonia> ja_: hear what ?
<tokico_> sipior: oh, sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> thomasfeisty deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<sipior> tokico_: could you show the output of ./configure?
<hwilde> Hi I have two monitors running two xscreens.  When I am working in the second xscreen both monitors will dim and go into powersave mode.  It only recognizes mouse and keyboard activity in xscreen0.  How can I get it to recognize both?
<tokico_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> thomasfeisty change to just those lines for your sources list and update, updrade then dist-upgrade
<Bashiii> Can anyone tell me how to disable mouse1+mouse2 being paste?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: chroot will chain down the started application "chroot /bin/bash/" for example to a directory defined
<tokico_> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m33334101
<thomasfeisty> Jack_Sparrow:  while dist-upgrading the upgrade makes a new file called prerequists-sources.list and fills in an non existent archive
<Nasra> Has any1 experienced any problem when shutting down computer and just reboots itself up?
<tokico_> sipior: have to leave, please send solution to tokico.pt[at]gmail.com
<Nasra> Thanks
<sipior> cole: ah, you're trying to start an X-based program from a script, but there is no server running that can be accessed by the cron user. you won't be able to use kppp in this manner, i'm afraid.
<thomasfeisty> Jack_Sparrow:  the files the upgrader needs are on old-releases, but the upgrader wont touch them
<Jack_Sparrow> thomasfeisty did you update and upgrade first
<Nasra> it does not want to shut down....
<nectar> Nasra iam having issues with shut down
<thomasfeisty> Jack_Sparrow: i did
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<thomasfeisty> Jack_Sparrow: nothing left
<nectar> it does not shut down also suspend and hibarnate is not working roo
<Nasra> nectar thanks for replying ...how to fix it
<Nasra> thanks
<nectar> i could not fix it yet
<nectar> is your computer is a packardbell
<nectar> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> thomasfeisty Were you using other sources besides the supported repos prior to this upgrade
<sipior> tokico_: after you ran ./configure, you issued the make command in the same directory, right?
<nectar> because there is a bug report about it whic is still exist Nasra
<Nasra> nectar: it's a compaq
<tokico_> sipior: yes
<vlt> Hello. When I run a nice'd process, the cpu doesn't run full speed. How can I avoid this? I want to run this process with lower priority than (all) others but with max available cpu power.
<thomasfeisty> Jack_Sparrow: no, i had only those you also pasted in my sources.list
<ubuntu_> who can give me a  hand?
<nectar> Nasra it might be the same problem i dont know about it but i think is a an acpi problem.
 * norbert79 gives a hand to huajl8443. There ya go
<Nasra> nectar: I am a newbie...so that means that I have re-install....correct or just wait
<Jack_Sparrow> thomasfeisty gotta run..
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : is there a way to tel alien to ignore that there is no i386 architecture in rpm packet?
<cole> sipior: im trying to kill kppp at certain times, as the kids are having a little trouble getting out of bed for school in a morning due to 3.00am internet adventures. is there any way i can do this? perhaps a user friendly gui app?
<thomasfeisty> thx anyway
<nectar> Nasra if you just installed it if you dont have anything to lost you can try to reinstall it but i tdont think that will solve the problem. You might try to update you bios
<Bashiii> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for your links, they answer to how I could get all my mouse buttons working, which already do, but now how to disable some preset mouse binds? (Pressing mouse 1 and mouse 2 buttons at the sametime pastes a highlighted text, which I want to get rid of)
<sipior> cole: ah :-) you can just kill the process with "killall kpppd", which will work just fine from the crontab.
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Hang on
<Nasra> nectar: lol.....but how to update bios ....(stupid question) sorry to be so naive.....the only thing I have is very important application on it thats it ...but not abig deal....
<nectar> Nasra if you can find out something about this problem let me now because iam having this issue for a long time.
<sipior> tokico_: do you have the package libc6-dev installed?
<cole> sipior: do i just do the command "killall kpppd" or would i have to include a path to it?
<nectar> if you check out your computers support page you can see probably if there is bios update
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I doubt so, but this might be interesting for you: http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274293 |
<Nasra> nectar: I am trying to find out by researching  and asking question....
<nectar> and also write how to update bios in google
<erUSUL> Bashiii: middle click is paste in Xwindows you mouse is configured to emulate middle click when you press both buttons at the same time
<Nasra> nectar: it's a big deal for you or you just keep it on all the time?
<sipior> cole: no path needed. the string is matched against the one found from the process list. test it out manually first, and inspect the list with "ps auxww | grep kpppd", to make sure the name is correct.
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: You might also try on installing the 32 bit version of alien
<mishu> Hi. Is Ubuntu Intrepid known to have bad wireless signal? At least worse than Windows? I have a wireless Linksys WRT54GL router. The 2 laptops in my house (with Windows), get 3 times the signal, my laptop with Ubuntu gets (even in the same exact place). I recently changed my Laptop from a Toshiba M70 to a Toshiba L300.. could it be from ubuntu? i really don't believe it's the laptop... if yes.. any idea if it's the antenna or wireless card ?
<nectar> no iam pushing the power button to shut it down.
<sipior> cole: actually, kppp is just the interface to the pppd daemon, yes? so just "/etc/init.d/pppd shutdown" should work.
<tokico_> sipior: yes
<nectar> it is comming until the last splash screen but it is not cutting power off. so iam cutting power manually
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : ah ok.  thanks! will try with 32 bits alien first
<norbert79> mishu: certain wifi devices have problems, you might consider using ndiswrapper
<Nasra> nectar: even if I push down button down it reboots itself up....oh lol...
<cole> sipior: kool, thanx for that :) your a star!
<Bashiii> erUSUL: got any idea how to get rid of that?
<sipior> cole: heh, an astronomer, actually :-)
<nectar> you have to keep your finger on power button about 5 second to cut the power
<mishu> norbert79, what is ndiswrapper ?
<Klaz168> hi, after booting up my swap partition does not get mounted, i've recently shrinked down my swap partition to save up some space. I tried commenting the swap in fstab so the file gets updated with the new UUID but had no success. any help?
<norbert79> mishu: an application with which you can use Windows WIFI drivers to make it work under Linux
<erUSUL> Bashiii: what the emulation or the fact that: highlight + middle click --> copy and paste?
<nectar> if you just push it one time it just reboot it is not a problem.
<sipior> tokico_: you mentioned that this was the latest ubuntu, yes? it seems to build fine on my system.
<Bashiii> emulation
<cole> sipior: lol :)
<mishu> norbert79, ok, i'll check it out, thanks
<tokico_> sipior: yes, I run 8.10
<Nasra> nectar: so you and me are having similar problem and nobody else....----> that is strange , isn't it?
<nectar> i think all packardbell users having the same problem.
<norbert79> mishu: same way like my Atheros 5212 works under Gutsy at the moment. A card with bad support foir Wifi under Linux, but it works well with ndiswrapper
<tokico_> sipior: please, when you  have the solution email it to tokico.pt[at]gmail.com
<nectar> at least packarbell laptop users.
<eNons3nse> can you guys please help???  all of my programs are crashing with Segmentation Fault errors.  everything was running fine, then one day i woke up and my computer froze as soon as i moved the mouse.  i had to hard shut-down.  now it's all messed up.
<tokico_> sipior: many thanks
<nectar> or they know how to fix it. but i could not find really effective solving method for that still.
<mistrynitesh> hello all! need link to edubuntu bit-torrent file
<erUSUL> Bashiii: in xorg.conf file iirc
<mishu> norbert79, ok, thanks a lot ... looking for it now in synaptic
<Klaz168> helly anyone reading?
<norbert79> eNons3nse: I would consider of running fsck on the partition... Could be anything so far, or maybe memory issues... run fsck on the partition and memtest
<Nasra> nectar: so it 's packarbell related problem have nothing to do with Ubuntu, correct?
<Bashiii> I believe I checked the xorg.conf already yesterday, and found nothing like that :<
<nectar> No it is not about packardbell. i think it is about acpi support
<erUSUL> Bashiii: in the mouse conf    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true" (change to false)
<nectar> or it is about kernel parametters
<Klaz168> after booting up my swap partition does not get mounted, i've recently shrinked down my swap partition to save up some space. I tried commenting the swap in fstab so the file gets updated with the new UUID after reboot but had no success. any help?
<OxideZA> can you tell me what is a good linux that i can use as a server?
<norbert79> mishu: You might also consider installing linux-backport-modules, which is a kernel add-on in Ubuntu, it might have some modules for your wifi cards... Same way goes Wifi on my Eee 701 4G
<eNons3nse> norbert79: could it be memory?  i just added a gig of ram like 5 days before.  it was brand new but it was fine for 5 days.
<nectar> Ä°t is about what your system is using for power management.
<norbert79> eNons3nse: Nah
<norbert79> oops
<erUSUL> OxideZA: ubuntu server. other options are offtopic here
<nectar> And also it might be about your video driver too.
<groparu> ba ovidiu
<groparu> suji pula
<norbert79> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eNons3nse> ok.  i'll try fsck
<Nasra> nectar: acpi problem  or kernel parameters.....any suggesting to conclude?
<rondnelly_> hi o/
<nectar> at least suspend and hibarnate option is related with video driver
<Nasra> thanks
<norbert79> eNons3nse: Yes, it could be also RAM issues
<Guidoo> +++++++++++++++++++++++++
<sipior> tokico_: well, i'm not a repair service...ensure that you have the package libncurses5-dev installed.
<nectar> you can check out some acpi parameters
<Bashiii> erUSUL: in which file again?
<eNons3nse> norbert79: thanks
<Bashiii> /etc/X11/xorg.conf??
<nectar> such as you can start your computer with acpi=off
<erUSUL> Bashiii: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bashiii> Absolutely nothing concerning the mouse there :/
<erUSUL> Bashiii: it may not be there. you may have to add it yourself
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : stupid question, but should I uninstall 64 bits first?
<nectar> but it did not worked for me. maybe it works for you
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Not neccesary
<Bashiii> Do I need to add "Section "Mouse""?
<erUSUL> Bashiii: well that's becouserecent xservers autoconfigure most of the things
<Bashiii> and EndSection?
<Nasra> nectar: I think tried that the other day with help with a good buddy of mine in here....think did not work ar all....
<Nasra> see?
<erUSUL> Bashiii: probably. never done that myself
<Bashiii> Let's see what happens :D
<mistrynitesh> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<nectar> yea i think we are having the same issues?
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Where the question is good. If you will have some issues, do an apt-get purge, but lets try it first without
<nectar> does suspend or hibarnate works?
<a3dman> Hey
<Bashiii> I'll be here in some time just booted up in Windows trying to get things running like they are now since nothing will boot up anymore or something :D
<Klaz168> how can i update fstab with swap's new UUID?
<Nasra> nectar: so anyway if you see or find out let me know I am alwasy here to reading/learning about Ubuntu.>>>thanks alot
<erUSUL> Bashiii: i find the fact that i can copy and paste like that to be a very valuable feature (that i miss in windows)
<norbert79> Klaz168: just open up /etc/fstab and modify it manually. I guess :)
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : on apt-get I only get 64 bits version, should I build a 32 version?
<erUSUL> Klaz168: edit it with a text editor
<OxideZA> anyone help me?
<Bashiii> erUSUL: I can do it with middlemouse
<OxideZA> please
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: apt-get install alien.i386
<nectar> Nasra yea same here. and if you find some thing let me know too.
<erUSUL> Bashiii: i see
<Klaz168> yeah, but i need to modify the new swap UUID, how to get that.
<Bashiii> But as I kill some time playing random games, sometimes I need to be able to press mouse1 and mouse2 buttons at the same time
<sipior> OxideZA: difficult to say until we hear what your question is :-)
<Nasra> nectar: done deal....
<OxideZA> ok
<Bashiii> And would prefer not having to boot into Windows just to play a game or two :/
<OxideZA> i just want to install linux or what ever onto my box
<OxideZA> where can i download it from?
<nectar> Nasra see you later
<norbert79> !wine | Bashiii
<ubottu> Bashiii: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<norbert79> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Nasra> nectar: bye
<erUSUL> !download | OxideZA
<ubottu> OxideZA: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : I get error can't find package
<SneekyPockets> Is Ubuntu server a different distro than Ubuntu Workstation?
<OxideZA> ok
<cweinhaupl> Interesting problem, the date on my server is out by two hours and I have tried updating from a time server and the timezone is set correctly.  What can I check next?
<Bashiii> I know of Wine... :P
<OxideZA> is this easy?
<OxideZA> to work?
<erUSUL> SneekyPockets: some things are different some are the same
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Make sure you have enabled the i386 repository as well... I guess you will need to do that first :)
<sipior> SneekyPockets: not really. just a smaller (and slightly different) set of default installed packages.
<OxideZA> is ubunto better than debian?
<erUSUL> OxideZA: the instalation process?
<OxideZA> yes
<tokico_> sipior: no I don't have it installed
<Bashiii> erUSUL: one more thing...
<SneekyPockets> but its a different disk?
<OxideZA> talk privately to me
<OxideZA> please
<tokico_> sipior: hope installing it solves the problem
<Bashiii> To get these changes working... I gotta reboot?
<OxideZA> to many pepple talking
<erUSUL> OxideZA: pretty easy if you install the desktop version
<sipior> tokico_: there's your problem, i believe.
<OxideZA> ok
<tokico_> sipior: many thanks.
<Bashiii> Or can I get them working without a reboot?
<OxideZA> is it staill 100%stable?
<sipior> tokico_: no trouble
<OxideZA> still*
<norbert79> Bashiii: No... What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Bashiii> I added a few lines to xorg.conf
<Bashiii> And would like the changes to take place
<erUSUL> Bashiii: just restart the xserver sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tokico_> sipior: that's why i love ubuntu. great support.
<Bashiii> ok
<OxideZA> where are you oaks in the world?
<norbert79> Bashiii: I see.. Just restart your gui. This will close application, but will be musch fatser than restart. Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<norbert79> !ot | OxideZA
<ubottu> OxideZA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !install | OxideZA
<ubottu> OxideZA: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<raamee> hai
<OxideZA> ok
<OxideZA> thanks
<Vegancheesesteak> ubuntu 8.04 lts server question...which is the easiest/best way to get php mail() working? is sendmail not the way to go?
<Silicium> hi there, i have a Problem while creating own usplash, so, i have created a 16colored indexed png 640x400 and converted into c-code, then i compiled it with gcc into a shared library like some differend tutorials. but it doensnt display while booting - any ideas?
<Silicium> is it a LiveCD
<erUSUL> Vegancheesesteak: postfix is default mta for ubuntu
<norbert79> Silicium: This might be interesting for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622018
<Vegancheesesteak> erUSUL: ok, thanks.
<Silicium> norbert79: thanks, i will read
<norbert79> Silicium: detailed, step by step tutorial also for usplash
<Silicium> hmm
<MoLoot> What is the most powerful or most comperable software to dreamweaver or Expression for linux (GPL)?
<norbert79> MoLoot: Guess that would be Blender, but thats not a support question really :)
<SneekyPockets> ooh
<Silicium> norbert79: is it a live-cd
<SneekyPockets> ummm
<Silicium> it hasnt grub
<erUSUL> MoLoot: aptana if you do not use wysiwyg editing to much
<Silicium> i used that one: http://pluto.htu.tuwien.ac.at/How-To_Live-CD_verändern
<SneekyPockets> MoLoot: look into Komposur
<SneekyPockets> (sp?)
<norbert79> Silicium: Grub is the partitioon loader, usplash is the animation which you see during boot
<Silicium> i know oO
<MoLoot> Thanks everyone... I am looking for some wysiwyg...  :)
<Silicium> usplash isn just the animation
<Silicium> ist it more, the image is just a shared object
<SneekyPockets> MoLoot: yeah that'll do it for you then
<Bacta> How can I make my wireless connection more stable?
<norbert79> Silicium: Are you in need of support, or are you here to teach others? Now make up your mind, please
<BubbaSparks> tin foil
<norbert79> Silicium: You have been given a pretty detailed entry on creating own usplash.
<norbert79> Silicium: This is what you have asked for. Anything else?
<Silicium> i dont need to know GNU internals mate
<Silicium> i already know that
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : how do I now which alien is runing now? I have installed 32 bits version using getlib
<SneekyPockets> God, so i have an 8.04 VM install on my box here at work, mainly for screwing around when i'm bored.
<SneekyPockets> But i can never remember the password for it
<Silicium> SneekyPockets: boot in single user mode
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I guess the 32 bit version goes to a different subdirectory, right?
<Silicium> add prefix init=/bin/bash in the grub
<SneekyPockets> Silicium: yeah, i know how to reset a password
<Silicium> err
<SneekyPockets> just a PITA
<Silicium> not prefix :D
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I would refer to it using like: /usr/bin32/alien
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: (Last time I used a 64 bit Linux system was with FC5, so I am all doing this from heart)
<joerack> help- What is the best Dvd Player for Ubuntu?
<jungar> hi guys.... im using ubuntu 8.10 x64 ... how do i get SOPCAST to work on it???????????????????????????????
<norbert79> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sipior> jungar: you're missing a couple of question marks.
<norbert79> !sopcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast
<Dan> HELLO
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79: , thanx! but problems still continue :S
<norbert79> jungar: I guess by reading the documentation :)))
<Dan> I found the fix to the no audio on Ubuntu!!!!!
<norbert79> Dan: Good for you!
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I see... Whats the error?
<jungar> norbert79, what documentation ??  i didnt find anything that works with a 64bit architecture :(
<norbert79> jungar: sopcast's documeantion I guess :)
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : firs there is no bin32 directory so I not sure I have to alien's
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: You can easly query dpkg or aptitude on displaing where the 32 bit binaries get installed
<Dan> Don't do /list on freenode
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: thats... hang on
<Dan> You get spammed
<jungar> norbert79, http://www.sopcast.org/download/  theres nothing here for 64bit linux .... or at least i cannot find anything
<norbert79> Dan: Thank you for today's moral advise, we won't.
<norbert79> jungar: Did you try using apt-cache search sopcast? :)
<jungar> norbert79, i dont know what that is... but i'll try it
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: dpkg -L <package>
<norbert79> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<norbert79> !apt-get | jungar
<ubottu> jungar: please see above
<norbert79> !synaptic | jungar
<ubottu> jungar: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<erUSUL> jungar: 32 bit apps work on 64 bit linus is lib32 libs are installed
<erUSUL> !find lib32
<ubottu> File lib32 found in brother-lpr-drivers-extra, brother-lpr-drivers-laser, brother-lpr-drivers-laser1, brother-lpr-drivers-mfc9420cn, fakeroot (and 58 others)
<jungar> guys this is too complicated... isnt there a .deb file that i could install?
<frenky> hello
<norbert79> !find sopcast
<ubottu> Package/file sopcast does not exist in intrepid
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 : but the package is rpm yet, not deb
<norbert79> jungar: Ehm, actually, this is the best method. Using the application manager. If you have chosen on using 64 bit Linux you have to deal with the 32 bit compatibility issues too...
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I was more referring on finding out where the 32 bit alien was installed too
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: I was more referring on finding out where the 32 bit alien was installed to
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: In case you have managed on getting the 32 bit version installed.
<SkyNetMaster> norbert79 :  no info about that, but I will work a bit later on it . have to run. and thank you for your help, I see the light now :)
<jungar> norbert79, do you know anyone who actually installed SOPCAST?
<norbert79> SkyNetMaster: Me too, good luck further on!
<jungar> has anyone here used SOPCAST?
<norbert79> jungar: Doubt so, but there are lot of other applications too.. Guess you want to build an internet radio, right?
<orudie-work> hi, i need help changing hostname , name of the computer
<hackel> Has anyone backported kvm-84 for Intrepid?  I compiled it, but it claims to be incompatible with this version of udev.
<jungar> norbert79, its an internet TV .. live and free
<ninix> anyone has already got this problem after an dist-upgrade ? (hardy to intrepid) :  * Starting kernel log daemon... .. my apt-get install freeze there
<SneekyPockets> so hi
<norbert79> orudie: right click on Network-Manager, Manual settings, and delect the 'default' window
<norbert79> jungar: Aaaa, right
<norbert79> jungar: Now I remember... I have experimented once with it. Let me find the documentation for that
<jungar> norbert79, thanks man
<gordonjcp> hi
<norbert79> jungar: https://launchpad.net/sopcast.sh - this one worked for me
<gordonjcp> has anyone got the Novatel U740 HDSPA card working in 8.10?
<jungar> norbert79, are you using intrepid 64 ?
<norbert79> jungar: Gutsy 32bit
<gordonjcp> or alternatively, has anyone got a certain amount of module-assistant wisdom?
<norbert79> jungar: but VLC is available for 64 bit too, including the applications listed in the description
<jungar> ok
<norbert79> jungar: there are no real clients available for Ubuntu yet (none I am aware of), but this one works... Bit of a workaround, but works
<jshriver> How can you kill a print job that's currently sending (not queued) from the cli
<norbert79> jungar: I mean sopcast clients
<norbert79> jungar: Dunno if Miro supports it already... Might be the case
<norbert79> jungar: Check Miro too just in case
<jungar> norbert79, whats miro?
<norbert79> jungar: It uses Mozilla Firefox engine. it's also a media client
<norbert79> !miro | jungar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<norbert79> eh
<norbert79> http://www.getmiro.com/
<FloodBot1> norbert79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norbert79> jungar: ^^
<orudie-work> hi, i need help changing hostname , name of the computer
<gordonjcp> Does 8.10 come with the nozomi drivers, or do I still need to install nozomi-source and m-a a-i nozomi?
<dr_Willis> !hostname | orudie-work
<ubottu> orudie-work: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<jungar> norbert79, ok .. im on this page and will follow what they say... i hope it works :(   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828779
<norbert79> orudie-work:  right click on Network-Manager, Manual settings, and delect the 'default' window
<berriop> I have several servers, I want to manage all of them simultaneously, eg. install or edit an application in all of them at the same time, any idea of a good application?
<orudie-work> norbert79, i'm using ubuntu server
<sadiq_> how can I enable tab completion on my server if I'm connected trough ssh???
<norbert79> jungar: The documentation seen there worked for me for sure... I was watching ESPN baseball.. Was fun :)
<BubbaSparks> do you guys think 7200 is expensive tuition fees?
<BubbaSparks> euros?
<norbert79> !hostname | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<BubbaSparks> for university education
<norbert79> !ot | BubbaSparks
<ubottu> BubbaSparks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jungar> norbert79, sopcast is amazing... its a shame they havent included it in www.getdeb.com
<sipior> berriop: the clusterssh package might be useful to you.
<berriop> sipior: thanks I ll av a look at it :)
<natschil_> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu onto a usb flash drive without having to burn a cdrom. I have qemu installed, and can load the cdrom image fine. The problem is that I cannot directly seem to connect the usb flash drive qemu. Is there a way to do it?
<gordonjcp> can anyone help me install a Novatel U740 HDSPA card in Ubuntu 8.10?
<gordonjcp> can anyone help me install a Novatel U740 HDSPA card in Ubuntu 8.10?
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Guess getting no answer means no
<norbert79> natschil: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-552897.html
<gordonjcp> norbert79: always the case with the tricky questions
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Yeah, I also use Google first all the time
<gordonjcp> norbert79: yes, which is what I've been doing
<gordonjcp> norbert79: all I've been able to find is "do 'm-a a-i nozomi'" which doesn't appear to work in 8.10
<cole> sipior: still a no go, cant get it to kill the processes im getting kpppd: no process killed
<ManInTheIronMask> hi all
<norbert79> gordonjcp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253466 | http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353917 did you check these already?
<sipior> cole: the program is kppp, right? and it controls the pppd daemon, which is  the name you should feed killall
<gordonjcp> norbert79: yes to both
<gordonjcp> norbert79: they're not relevant
<c0p3rn1c> I'm having problems with open-sasc-ng, I'm getting the following error"Could not open /dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend1. Error was: 14 Open failed: Bad address" after running ./sasc-ng -j 0:1
<c0p3rn1c> I'm trying to get it working for days now :(
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Accidentally: Do you speak german?
<sipior> cole: does "ps aux | grep pppd" return anything?
<norbert79> gordonjcp: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Novatel_Merlin_U740
<gordonjcp> norbert79: no, well a *tiny* bit and mostly with the aid of Google translate
<norbert79> gordonjcp: You might give that a try after all
<gordonjcp> norbert79: the most recent one mentioned there is Hardy
<gordonjcp> norbert79: I'm using Intrepid
<norbert79> gordonjcp: You might give it a try after all
<amikrop> Can ls `yes` be killed? And if yes, how? And why can't it be killed by Ctrl-C and why does it hang the whole system?
<gordonjcp> norbert79: I think I should probably "upgrade" to Hardy, nothing works in Intrepid
<hwilde> Hi I have two monitors running two xscreens.  When I am working in the second xscreen both monitors will dim and go into powersave mode.  It only recognizes mouse and keyboard activity in xscreen0.  How can I get it to recognize both?
<gordonjcp> norbert79: it works in Hardy, the module can't even be built in Intrepid
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Weird, I had the exactly opposite experience :)
<norbert79> gordonjcp: What about linux-modules-backports?
<Kingsy101> hmmm I have just installed xubuntu on my laptop but its still running really slow (its really old) does anyone know of a lighter version with a nice GUI than xubuntu?
<norbert79> gordonjcp: maybe it's included inside
<danbhfive> Kingsy101: maybe fluxbuntu
<_VIM_> Kingsy101: have you tried IceWM
<cole> sipior: yes i type killall kppp and nothing happens, it wont kill with the pid id either
<gordonjcp> norbert79: I'll switch back to Hardy
<gordonjcp> norbert79: it's a lot less broken than Intrepid
<scunizi> hwilde, you might have to turn on xinerama.  If you're using nvidia it will be an option in nvidia-settings
<norbert79> gordonjcp: As you wish, but I won't give up that easy
<sipior> cole: what about the question i asked you earlier?
<gordonjcp> norbert79: well, I've got no usable sound or usb-midi in Intrepid either
<mads-> I need some server-side inventory database system - I need to be able to add a computer and say which software it has installed etc. Anyone know of such opensource application?
<danbhfive> gordonjcp: don't forget to file bug reports if they don't exist already
<gordonjcp> norbert79: that article suggests the ubuntu network panel, and I'm using Xubuntu which doesn't appear to have it
<gordonjcp> danbhfive: they do, no-one seems interested in fixing them
<norbert79> None we are aware of mads-. I would suggest on reading documentation on dpkg and apt-get
<cole> sipior: yes kppp is the name of the app, and it controls pppd, however in /etc/init.d/ there is no kpppd in there
<gordonjcp> danbhfive: they will never be worked on because they're not about adding more shiny graphics and wobbly window effects
<mads-> norbert79 : What would you search for there?
<sipior> cole: i meant the question about pppd. if you run "ps aux | grep pppd", what gets returned?
<norbert79> mads-: " and say which software it has installed"
<sipior> cole: also, you'll be looking for /etc/init.d/pppd. note the lack of a "k".
<cole> sipior: yup sorry thats what i meant
<NativeAngels> its there anyone that can help me sort out msyql error #2002
<nosyc> where's the sshd failed logins log stored?
<SneekyPockets> nosyc: /var/log/secure
<carpii> try /var/log/secure
<Pici> nosyc: /var/log/auth.log
<cole> sipior: im getting:  "ps aux | grep pppd
<cole> >
<carpii> so drop the quote
<ConstantineXVI> My Add/Remove Applications is totally empty, how can I fix it?
<sipior> cole: i used quotes to set the terminal command off from the rest of what i wrote :-)
<norbert79> ConstantineXVI: pardon? :)
<sipior> cole: you should leave them out.
<hwilde> scunizi, I saw that checkbox but I could not find any clue as to what it means
<NativeAngels> my linux box went down due to a power failure and on trying to start mysql it fails
<cole> sipior: im getting ps aux | grep pppd
<cole> root      9342  0.0  0.0   2872  1172 ttyACM1  Ss+  15:40   0:00 pppd 921600 -detach call kppp-options crtscts defaultroute usepeerdns user user
<cole> shane     9698  0.0  0.0   2984   772 pts/0    S+   15:47   0:00 grep pppd
<ConstantineXVI> norbert79, when I go to Apps -> Add/Remove, there's nothing listed
<NativeAngels> getting a error #2002
<sipior> cole: so "pppd" is the string you want to feed to killall
<norbert79> NativeAngels: Try to to an sudo apt-get update inside your console
<satansaunt> having problems connecting to wireless- is there anything i should be checking for? it attempts to connect only to ask for the authorisation key which has already been entered- thanks for your help
<NativeAngels> its a socket file error norbert79
<nosyc> Pici: thanks
<ManInTheIronMask> how to uninstall gyache?
<norbert79> NativeAngels: Thats not good... What did you do?
<danbhfive> satansaunt: dmesg may have some useful info
<norbert79> NativeAngels: Did you remove anything from the system?
<satansaunt> dmesg????
<danbhfive> !terminal > satansaunt
<ubottu> satansaunt, please see my private message
<NativeAngels> no the linux box went down when the power failed
<cole> sipior: yes that woked great! thanx very very much :)
<norbert79> NativeAngels: I would recommend on doing an fsck on the filesystem in single mode
<sipior> cole: yep, no trouble.
<norbert79> NativeAngels: reboot your linux in single mode
<norbert79> !single
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single
<NativeAngels> whats that
<sadiq_> I use ssh to test my server but I have no Tab Completion...how can I fix it??
<NativeAngels> when the power went the local ip changed of the linux box
<gray_> does anyone know how to keep conky from minimizing when i click show desktop??
<SneekyPockets> NOH!
<ConstantineXVI> When I start Add/Remove, it shows the message "There is no matching application available." where you normally see the description
<ConstantineXVI> along with not showing any apps
<gray_> does anyone know how to keep conky from minimizing when i click show desktop??
<satansaunt> i've dmesg'd and i don't really know what i'm looking for- there's a lot of info here..
<norbert79> ConstantineXVI, NativeAngels: I would suggest running fsck on your disks: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<gordonjcp> argh
<NativeAngels> dont think it needs rescuing
<NativeAngels> its the sock file
<gordonjcp> norbert79: did you use the network manager thing or command line to set up your card?
<norbert79> gordonjcp: I don't own any card...
<gordonjcp> oh, okay
<gordonjcp> thought you said you'd got it working
<danbhfive> NativeAngels: rescue mode is the same as single user mode, AFAIK
<skorasaurus> hi, my generic mp3 players is detected and mounted when i insert it, but I am receiving vfat errors with it.
<norbert79> gordonjcp: No, not me
<gordonjcp> this is too hard to use, is there a command-line version?
<norbert79> skorasaurus: Do a filesystem check on the device
<gray_> does anyone know how to keep conky from minimizing when i click show desktop??
<Wanderer> hmm, did a dist-upgrade on my intrepid box last night.  Now pager is down to 1 desktop,  the window widgets aren't working and andokai server dies
<norbert79> Wanderer: Jaunty is still in alpha... I expect that was to be expected.
<saurabh> how can i create my keyboard shortcuts for the launchers that i make
<skorasaurus> norbert79, I issued sudo fsck /dev/sdd1 (where it's located) and it returned: FATs differ - using second FAT.
<skorasaurus> (among other lines)
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to install virtualbox
<norbert79> skorasaurus: Thats not good anyway... I would suggest on securing all the songs, and reformatting the device (recreate the partition too)
<norbert79> !virtualbox | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<saurabh> how can i create my keyboard shortcuts for the launchers that i make
<DarkKnight> norbert79; hi...nice to see you after a long time
<shadeslayer> hi i want to create a login theme from this:http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=95049&forumpage=0'
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Hi! Yeah, been busy with my life... Not much time for support
<J-_> !virtualbox | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<skorasaurus> norbert79, is there a way to back any of them up via the mp3 player (i have most of them backed up in other players, but there's a few i'd still like)
<shadeslayer> and replace the background image
<shadeslayer> with another image
<shadeslayer>  i replaced the image but i cant package the thing back together
<saurabh> how can i create my keyboard shortcuts for the launchers that i make
<norbert79> skorasaurus: Just get the files to your PC, recreate thew partition using gparted, format it to fat32, and upload the songs...
<DarkKnight> norbert79, J-; which do you think is better... is it virtualbox or VmWare
<skorasaurus> saurabh: on the desktop click 'system' (in the panel) then preferences, then keyboard shortcuts.
<mac9416_2> Hey, ya'll, is it OK to do an apt-get update by hand? I don't have the net, and when I install new software it breaks the dependency tree because the newer software isn't supposed to exist.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Depends... Virtualbox has the cooperative feature, where VMware is more know. I would pick Virtualbox, because it has also an open source version too
<mac9416_2> I know what lists to use, but I don't know if it's safe.
<Wanderer> norbert79: I'm not on Jaunty, I'm on Intrepid
<skorasaurus> norbert79, k. thanks.
<HexTasy> my server keeps haning on "Starting Munin-Node"
<DarkKnight> norbert79; thnk you
<norbert79> skorasaurus, DarkKnight : You're both welcome
<saurabh> skorasaurus:thats for normal applications.i want for those that i have created through launcher.........
<norbert79> Wanderer: I see... Didn't do any update from Hardy to Interprid yet...
<Dolunay> HÝ
<J-_> vbox in my opinion has been faster than any other ones I've tried. But YMMV
<skorasaurus> !launcher
<glitsj16> gray_: if you use compiz, the 'window rules' plugin might do that, add conky to the non-minimizable windows ... or use an app called devilspie to do that regardless of running compiz (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<danbhfive> Wanderer: do you know what was installed?
<DarkKnight> norbert79; so can i install other OS using virtualbox?
<sadiq_> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Rondnelly> DarkKnight, yes u can
<norbert79> DarkKnight: Yes, of course. Cooperative mode is a feature, where an application started in the 'guest' os starts in the Host OS, and is being shown as if it would run in your main OS
<saurabh> skorasaurus:i have written a shell script and(right click on desktop create launcher) through this i have created few applications i want for them keyboard shortkuts
<HexTasy> anyone else have problems with munin-node stalling at boot, or even just restarting the munin-node service itself?
<HexTasy> does it really need to run as root?
<DarkKnight> Rondnelly, norbert79; i first thought of making dual boot with ubuntu and XP and OpenSolaris. But then i heard about VirtualBox and decided to go for this. DO you think what i am doing is right?
<Wanderer> danbhfive: no, it had what appeared to be a number of updates like a normal upgrade after a few weeks
<Wanderer> but afterwards kde was all screwed up
<Wanderer> apt-get install kde didn't help either
<norbert79> DarkKnight: I think you have to know what you want. We cannot help you with this furthermore, decide how you would like to go on. Emulating a machine is slow, but causes less trouble
<norbert79> DarkKnight: But I think this is not a support question
<Wanderer> a long time back an install of "kde" would get all the packages in the meta package.  Seems to not be the case anymore
<HexTasy> munin problems? anyone?
<nectar> DarkKnight just install Vbox you gonna see what you have to do then
<danbhfive> Wanderer: try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<norbert79> HexTasy: Doubt it... Otherwise you would have received an answer
<HexTasy> norbert79: cute. thanks.
<Wanderer> k
<norbert79> HexTasy: I would suggest using Google. It might spit out something useful
<HexTasy> you're just full of useful information.
<shadeslayer> hey can someone help me package a GDM theme together
<sipior> HexTasy: best just to ask again every so often. the composition of the channel changes pretty regularly.
<norbert79> HexTasy: What do you think I am using all the time? ;-)
<HexTasy> lol, i'm pretty good with google myself
<HexTasy> i'll just ask again later ;) if I haven't figured it out by then.
<nantes_geek> hi
<rabidweezle> hey, I try to change my screen resolution after I did it in vnc so it would fit on my laptop's screen, now it won't change back
<nantes_geek> i try to use ldap for user auth, i see my users into getent passwd, i can make a su - my_username, but i can't change my password ( with passwd or ldappasswd)
<Wanderer> relogging
<nantes_geek> any idea ?
<rabidweezle> not here
<rabidweezle> never got into ldap
<nantes_geek> let's go to the openldap chan :)
<Droopsta915> How can I unmount a dvd that auto mounted?
<norbert79> right click on the icon, eject
<norbert79> or use plain umount /media/cdrom
<rabidweezle> oh I got it...
<norbert79> depending on what you try to accomplish
<rabidweezle> had to load up prefferences>appearance, and it magically fixed itself lol
<Wanderer> hmmm, doesn't seem to have helped
<danbhfive> Wanderer: did it install anything?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one know replace meant for ms sharepint?
<drcode> any one know replace meant for ms sharepoint?
<norbert79> drcode: whats that all about?
<Wanderer> about 5 packages
<drcode> I am looking for gpl replacement to oss in ms
<drcode> moss
<norbert79> drcode: We got you, but what does MS Sharepoint do?
<norbert79> drcode: never used it before
<drcode> Its Portal for users
<drcode> thay an open there web site, share docs and so
<Matic> Hae all, how do you remove files that have windows files permissions as Read-only in ubuntu
<nite_johnboy> Is there a way to have Nautilus list files by "Type" - Example - same name of file - one is .flac - other is .mp3 ? ?
<piovisqui> can someone look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/334410 sudo does not work due to a postfix error!!
<norbert79> drcode: e-directory from Novell might be similar
<drcode> its web server
<drcode> I mean somthing gpl
<norbert79> drcode: e-directory is GPL, but you have to pay for it too
<norbert79> drcode: GPL means not free, but free as beer you see :)
<vagk> hi! I had 8.04 and updated to 8.10. Things work fine except minor things. Example: I have in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf the SoundOnLogin, SoundOnLoginSuccess yet I get sound when I login successfully
<vagk> any ideas?
<vagk>  SoundOnLogin, SoundOnLoginSuccess to false I mean
<norbert79> drcode: http://www.xoops.org/ | http://www.mamboserver.com/
<norbert79> drcode: Maybe
<Wanderer> norbert79: additinal side effects, I don't get the window frames to move windows, etc and only 1 desktop (used to have 12)
<drcode> thanx norbert79
<norbert79> Wanderer: I would suggest a full reinstall. Never did a Hardy -> Interprid before
<Wanderer> ugh
<norbert79> I skipped Hardy to be honest
<_VIM_> Wanderer: Ive heard upgrading is a problem, like norbert79 it's better to just fully install intrepid clean, rather than update
<_VIM_> said*
<Wanderer> yeah, just painful
<Wanderer> I'm looking for blanks to burn now
<danbhfive> Wanderer: wait, did you use dist-upgrade to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<norbert79> it always depends on the way you use your Linux. It works normally, but if you have a highly customized system, like i have my Gutsy, I just do a full reinstall if needed.
<Wanderer> danbhfive: weeks ago,  problem only came out 2 days ago
<Wanderer> only image I see to download on kubunu site is 8.10
<Wanderer> isn't that hardy?
<norbert79> no, 8.10 is Ibex
<Wanderer> ok
<_VIM_> Hardy is 8.04 LTS
<hwilde> intrepid?
<hwilde> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<hwilde> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<danbhfive> Wanderer: do you have linux-generic installed?
<Wanderer> checking
<alvin_3> any documentation that i can find for installing samba on ubuntu server?
<norbert79> !samba | alvin_3
<ubottu> alvin_3: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hwilde> !samba | alvin_3
<hwilde> dang too slow
<danbhfive> Wanderer: btw, dist-upgrade isn't supported.  You are probably better off using do-release-upgrade next time if you want to it from the cli
<Wanderer> danbhfive: apt-get says I do
<norbert79> hwilde: ;-)
<Wanderer> do-release-upgrade?
<rai> I am having compaq presario c740 laptop. I am not able to change the visual effect.
<rai> How can i know the version of my graphic card? How can i overcome this problem?
<Droopsta915> Is Gnome Baker an ok software?
<Wanderer> ok, new command, gotcha
<amikrop> Hello. How can I set a per-process memory limit?
<_VIM_> alvin_3: I'm possitive if you google Samba + Ubuntu server + 2008,  you'll find at least 1000 hits
<alvin_3> hwilde: if i install samba on my ubuntu server, can my mac machine map that ?
<Huufarted> Question about Gnome menus.  I've installed a few programs, gparted and tightvnc, but they haven't created icons in the Applications menu.  Anybody know why this would happen?
<danbhfive> Wanderer: yeah, its the upgrade command that gets tested and debugged
<amikrop> How can I set a per-process memory limit?
<_VIM_> !swat | alvin_3 This might also help...
<ubottu> alvin_3 This might also help...: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Wanderer> ok, I'll track that one
<hwilde> alvin_3, sure
<carpii> alvin, i suspect apple can probably access nfs shares, which is much nicer than samba anyway
<amikrop> How can I set a per-process memory limit?
<norbert79> amikrop: Stop repeating yourself this often.: man limits.conf
<amikrop> kk
<amikrop> thx
<deamoon> hi ppl
<deamoon> i need some help
<norbert79> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<deamoon> what do i need to install that i could c videos on web brovser
<deamoon> ?
<anton_> flash ;)
<norbert79> deamoon: Please stick to true english
<carpii> and a web browser
<Huufarted> Anybody know why gparted did not install an icon when I installed it through Synaptic?
<anton_> тру инглиш!
<deamoon> install that still cant c em
<norbert79> !ru | AntiSpamMeta
<ubottu> AntiSpamMeta: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<norbert79> !ru | anton_
<ubottu> anton_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Huufarted> c em?
<norbert79> Damn TAB
<Huufarted> deamoon, we can't under stand you. What is 'c em'
<deamoon> see them
<_VIM_> deamoon: please bother to type out the added 2 letters for 'see' it's not that hard :)
<Huufarted> ah, there we go.
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> sorry
<deamoon> guys
<Huufarted> deamoon, you need to install a flash plugin
<deamoon> could you write command for it
<deamoon> please
<norbert79> deamoon: apt-get install flash-nonfree I guess
<_VIM_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Huufarted> !google | deamoon
<ubottu> deamoon: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<norbert79> !flash | deamoon
<ubottu> deamoon: please see above
<gordonjcp> hi
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<rai> I am having compaq presario c740 laptop. I am not able to change the visual effect.
<rai> How can i know the version of my graphic card? How can i overcome this problem?
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get rid of all the UUID crap in /etc/fstab without it entirely killing Ubuntu?
<AlbaT> has anyone had problem with insalling ftprush with wine and has low download speed
<rai> I am having compaq presario c740 laptop. I am not able to change the visual effect.
<rai> How can i know the version of my graphic card? How can i overcome this problem?
<_VIM_> Huufarted: O.o i'm in here like all day for months, never seen the !google factoid used LOL, nice one :)
<Huufarted> _VIM_, hehe, I think I found it on accident.
<Huufarted> _VIM_, but it is useful
<tyler_d1> I'm looking for an ssh client that is available through a website?
<tyler_d1> ie. a plugin for a site...
<DarkKnight> norbert79; support question in the sense?
<norbert79> DarkKnight: ?
<Huufarted> _VIM_, just kinda bugs me sometimes when an answer that simple doesn't get googled first.  'install flash plugin in Ubuntu' would have found that answer in about 1 minute.
<gordonjcp> is that another question that's too difficult for #ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> seems so
<glitsj16> rai: to check your graphics card, enter "lspci | grep VGA" into a terminal (without the quotes)
<DarkKnight> norbert79;I asked u a question on virtualBox and u said that its not a support question
<DarkKnight> norbert79;I didnt get what u meant by support question
<stream13> Hi, everybody! does someone knows the channel, where newbies can get tech support?
<Huufarted> DarkKnight, what was your question, would you mind repeating it?
<glitsj16> stream13: this is it :)
<Huufarted> stream13, this is the channel
<gordonjcp> stream13: there isn't one
<norbert79> stream13: If it's connected to Ubuntu strictly, yes
<gordonjcp> stream13: no-one gets support in Ubuntu
<Huufarted> spam OMG!
<khaije1> gordonjcp: you should be certain that is what you want, uuid is a evolutionary improvement over the relativistic nameing scheme
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Will you stop fooling around, and stop taunting?
<shadeslayer> how do install compiz themes
<_VIM_> Huufarted: yeah I hear ya. In fact I think there's even a google site just for that very thing http://letmegooglethatforyou.com or http://lmgtfy.com/
<shadeslayer> :)
<gordonjcp> norbert79: I will when Ubuntu stops breaking stuff
<Huufarted> _VIM_, I love it!
<_VIM_> :)
<gordonjcp> khaije1: I can't see what the improvement is, then
<norbert79> gordonjcp: Get a life, and stop flooding with nonsense
<gordonjcp> khaije1: if I've got a disk partitioned up, I know what /dev/sda6 is and where to find it
<shadeslayer> !compizthemes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizthemes
<glitsj16> rai: what did that command return ? in other words, what graphics card do you have ?
<shadeslayer> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DarkKnight> Huufarted; i asked norbert79 whether its better not to use dual boot when i wanted to install XP and Fedora along with Ubuntu. I may work with OpenSolaris temporarily. So i thought instead of dual booting its better to use VirtualBox on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> khaije1: what I don't know is how to deal with the alphabet soup that's in /etc/fstab now
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a question. i just bought two 1.5tb harddrives
<khaije1> gordonjcp: if for any reason you rearrange the disks uuid will prevent your system from breaking, sometimes this reordering can happen accidentally or surprisings
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: using UUID's isn't that hard, they rarely change anyway ... to find those, run "sudo blkid"
<shadeslayer> how do i install a compiz theme??
<gordonjcp> khaije1: I rearranged the disks, and now it's completely knackered
<ForzaPalermo> i would like to raid or lvm them... what is better, and then how can i go ahead and do that... i dont want the OS installed on the two hd
<ForzaPalermo> s
<gordonjcp> khaije1: none of the disks mount in the right place, I have no swap, and I have no way to figure out how to put it right
<khaije1> gordonjcp: in fstab it's best to use uuid then add comments with the sda1-style names above or below them
<gordonjcp> khaije1: okay, but how?
<gordonjcp> khaije1: do I just make up a random string of letters or what?
<Huufarted> darknight, if it's going to be temporarily, VirtualBox might be a great solution for you.
<stream13> Ok, people, thaks! More definite question: I need to install audio drivers for laptop ASUS M50VC; lspci in terminal says I've got "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stream13> " ad it has not recognized automaticaly.
<gordonjcp> khaije1: I don't even *want* UUIDs
<rai> how can i know the graphic card version?
<gordonjcp> rai: lspci
<khaije1> gordonjcp: do you understand what the benefit of uuid is?
<gordonjcp> khaije1: no, I don't
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: run sudo blkid to find those UUID's
<Rioting_pacifist> im getting errors running almost any program, gdb keeps mentioning "/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" how do i fix this?
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: it only returns /dev/sda1's UUID
<DarkKnight> Huufarted; i may work with XP for a long time
<rai>  glitsj16:how can i know the graaphic card version?what is the code for that?
<Huufarted> then I'd recommend a dual boot Ubuntu/XP
<gordonjcp> rai: lspci
<glitsj16> rai: like mentioned earlier --> lspci | grep VGA
<gordonjcp> rai: type in "lspci" and look for your graphics card
<Corganis> can anybody help me with some newb questions?
<vagk> I had 8.04 and updated to 8.10. Things work fine except a lot of minor things. Example: I have in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf the SoundOnLogin, SoundOnLoginSuccess to false, yet I get sound when I login successfully
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: what happens when I create new partitions, then?
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: are your other partitions/drives unmounted perhaps ?
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: yes, of course they're unmounted
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: there's no UUID
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: new partitions get a new UUID, track those down with sudo blkid and add them to /etc/fstab
<rai>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<shadeslayer> how do i install a compiz theme??
<dr_Willis> You can change the uuid if you want :) with the tune2fs command i recall
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: I just told you, sudo blkid only returns a UUID for /dev/sda1
<shadeslayer> how do i install a compiz
<khaije1> gordonjcp: uuid = universally uniqe ID, its a way of getting a unique fingerprint for a partition or disk and then using that to locate it rather than a name based on the order it is discovered on the device bus
<shadeslayer> theme
<n8tuserf> gordonjcp-> try  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart    to reinitiate the udev and sysfs naming of these UUID
<IdentifyTarget> I'm using the minimal install for 8.04. Will it be pretty easy to install the files necessary for bluetooth mouse/KB?
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: i saw that, no need to repeat
<rai> gordonjcp: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<gordonjcp> khaije1: I would never ever want to do that under any circumstances
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: ok, so what generates new UUIDs for new partitions?
<khaije1> gordonjcp: it's a hash
<gordonjcp> khaije1: you can say that again
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: did you try producing an /etc/fstab without UUID's ? i believe that should still work if you are so inclined
<DarkKnight> Huufarted; not only XP but also Fedora...
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: I did, it threw an error
<gordonjcp> khaije1: I really can't think of a situation where I'd want to refer to disks by a big long string rather than just the name
<Huufarted> DarkKnight, install XP first, then go with the Linux installations
<IdentifyTarget> Is adding bluetooth to ubuntu easy?
<khaije1> gordonjcp: it seems like you don't understand, but if you want to use it the old way you may still do that
<Seveas> gordonjcp, the /dev/* names change when adding/removing disks. The UUID's do not
<gordonjcp> Seveas: yes, that's right
<gordonjcp> khaije1: I don't see the advantage
<xee> Hi everyone, regarding Conky, I want someone who is actually using it to tell me the usage pattern, do you launch it whenever you want to check system stats or do you keep it running, if it's running how do you display it, etc
<gordonjcp> I *want* the /dev/ names to change when I add or remove disks, that's the whole point
<Seveas> gordonjcp, also, when mixing ide and sata (what people do), the names can change every reboot due to timeing issues
<dr_Willis> xee,  runs at login, and stays running all the time.
<gordonjcp> okay great fine
<dr_Willis> xee,  if its confifgured right it shows up on the desktop  same as the wallpaper
<gordonjcp> yes, you're all absolutely right
<Seveas> gordonjcp, yes, they should change. But we don't want people to have to edit /etc/fstab when adding/removing disks
<gordonjcp> UUID is the best thing in the world ever
<n8tuserf> gordonjcp->  here is a link that explain how udev and sysfs works together to create that UUID  http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<gordonjcp> UUID is better than bacon, chilli jam and Jesus
<_VIM_> !attitude | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gordonjcp> now how the hell do I get it to work?
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: just checked the man for blkid, you can specify the device, i left that out, in which case the system reads info from /proc/partitions, so if you know the device names, you should be able to produce all needed UUID's
<_VIM_> not having a meltdown helps, breath ;)
<Seveas> gordonjcp, find the UUID with blk_id or vol_id and use it )
<KenBW2> im not getting an IP address through an ethernet connection - is there a bug in intrepid's dhclient?
<Seveas> KenBW2, what's /var/log/messages saying about it?
<gordonjcp> Seveas: *HOW*?>
<gordonjcp> I've been asking for ten bloody minutes
<xee> dr_Willis: yes, that's correct it shows on the desktop for me as well, something else, I want to assign a hotkey or something to make conky foreground so I can check the status every while
<Seveas> gordonjcp, man blkid
<khaije1> gordonjcp: click your heels three times, then do a little reading
<xee> dr_Willis: currently I use show desktop(I'm using KDE) which is a little slow and inconvenient
<gordonjcp> khaije1: stfu, okay?  I've been at this all afternoon
<gordonjcp> khaije1: the last thing I want is more smartarse comments
<KenBW2> Seveas: erm, quite a lot
<gordonjcp> this *ought* to be simple
<Seveas> gordonjcp, watch your attitude ok, we're not here to be your loyal servants...
<khaije1> gordonjcp: you are using a powerful advanced system, it is garanreed to be comprehensible, not simple
<sky_> anyone can me help how i can record my desk ?
<dr_Willis> xee,  no idea on that.. check the conky homepage - it has tons of tips. You can make it run in a normal window.. but not sure how you would make it hide.appear  as you want.
<Seveas> KenBW2, can you pastebin the last 20 lines from that file that mention dhcp?
<sky_> how i can record my desk ?
 * khaije1 wants gordonjcp to know i've been sincerely trying to assist until now
<xee> dr_Willis: so for you, you just show desktop when you want to look at conky?
<gordonjcp> Seveas: I can't see anything helpful in the manpage for blkid
<gordonjcp> khaije1: ok, sorry
<_infidel> maybe a stupid questionm but what is your default domain? localhost? i am installing openldap
<fosco__> sky_, gtk-recordmydesktop
<loup> hi
<florkle> any ideas on making dpkg stop choking on an error?
<n8tuserf> gordonjcp->  here is a link that explain how udev and sysfs works together to create that UUID  http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html  <--- read this yet?
<loup> i just installed ubuntu 8.10
<Seveas> _infidel, localhost.localdomain is the full name of 127.0.0.1
<KenBW2> Seveas: grep dhcp /var/log/messages | cat ?
<gordonjcp> I'm just starting to get deeply pissed off with something that has been trivially easy for about 15 years, and has now been utterly messed up
<loup> i have a nvidia 8400gs
<gordonjcp> n8tuserf: read it, doesn't help
<florkle> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<glitsj16> xee: you could add conky on a compiz layer and add a mouse/keyboard shortcut to show/hide that
<Seveas> KenBW2, grep -i dhcp /var/log/messages | tail -n 20
<_infidel> Seveas: thank you
<loup> will i have a better desktop performance when i use the ubuntu nvidia driver or when i use the newest nvidia driver?
<n8tuserf> gordonjcp-> if you refuse to read that page, where it explains it well, we cant help you
<gordonjcp> n8tuserf: I've read it.  It doesn't answer my question
<sky_> fosco: can you help me ..how i can use it ?
<fosco__> sky_, it is very easy to use, just test it
<xee> glitsj16: thanks for the help but I have compiz off, trying to keep my desktop as responsive as possible, I have KDE running but haven't found anyway to raise/activate a window
<KenBW2> Seveas: no output
<fosco__> loup, same performance more or less
<DaDa|Urka> Does anyone know, if the nfs-option timeo works correctly?
<gordonjcp> all I really need to do is work out what the UUID is for my swap partition, which has moved on the disk
<gordonjcp> that's all
<gordonjcp> it *ought* to be easy
<n8tuserf> gordonjcp-> did you focus on the sysfs portion? it does utter how it goes about doling those uuid out
<XeNiX> Hello
<gordonjcp> it looks like the only way to do this is to reinstall from scratch
<Mattias> Anyone knows how I can search files from terminal for a certain sentence, and if it finds it in the files, then print the file name in the terminal?
<chinguy> what ?
<XeNiX> i have a problem to run vmware under ubuntu 8.10
<XeNiX> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<chinguy> i want know
<XeNiX> who can help ?
<glitsj16> xee: i understand, not familiar with KDE myself to be of any use :)
<florkle> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)E: Sub-process /usr/bi/quit
<florkle> quit
<fosco__> Mattias, use find command
<florkle> cat /bin/ls
<chinguy> sorry
<sky_> how i can make screenshot if i click on super button and tab button ?
<gordonjcp> n8tuserf: yes, I read it.  It's a good answer to a different problem.
<fosco__> florkle, execute sudo apt-get -f install and paste the whole output to pastebin.com
<xee> thanks glitsj16 and dr_Willis
<nety350> salut tout le monde (re)
<prince_jammys> Mattias: grep -Frl 'the sentence' /top/level/dir
<nety350> une tite question (encore...)
<Mattias> Thanks
<sky_> none know ?
<_VIM_> !english | nety350
<ubottu> nety350: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<prince_jammys> Mattias: maybe with -i for case insensitive
<Seveas> gordonjcp, as you've been told twice, blkid can do that for you. Read its manpage to see how to use it.
<nety350> avec randr et un dual screen ma video plein ecran avec vlc s'affiche en même temps sur les deux ecrans... comment faire pour qu'elle n'en utiolise qu'un
<fosco__> !fr | nety350
<ubottu> nety350: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_VIM_> !fr | nety350
<gordonjcp> Seveas: I've read the manpage, I don't see how to do it
<gordonjcp> Seveas: I see how to find out the UUIDs of already-mounted drives
<LakesProse> should 8.04 be able to use KDE 4.2 ?
<Seveas> gordonjcp, blkid /dev/foo
<fosco__> !uuid | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DIFH-iceroot> LakesProse: sure
<Seveas> what's so difficult about that?
<DaDa|Urka> Anyone familiar with NFS?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | DaDa|Urka
<ubottu> DaDa|Urka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KenBW2> im not getting an IP address through an ethernet connection - is there a bug in intrepid's dhclient?
<gordonjcp> fosco__: yes, that doesn't actually work
<LakesProse> DIFH-iceroot: was asking 'cause kubuntu download 8.10 is the only one coming with bleeding edge cool KDE4.2
<LakesProse> DIFH-iceroot: thanks :)
<Seveas> !doesn't work | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gordonjcp> fosco__: we've been through all this, but basically it only shows UUIDs of devices it knows about
<gordonjcp> okay, thanks for all the help
<Corganis> hhmm
<gordonjcp> obivously it's something to do with blkid
<DIFH-iceroot> LakesProse: kde 4.2 is not in normal ubuntu 8.04 repos but it is not a problm to use another repo
<gordonjcp> but quite what, I can't figure out
<LakesProse> danke
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> is your cable good? attached to the device doling out the ip addresses?
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: feed the sudo blkid the /dev/xxx of your swap and it will produce it's UUID
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: yep, ubuntu detects it and supposedly connects to it
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: nope
<harushimo> hi I have quick question for everyone
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: again, doesn't work
<nite_johnboy> What would be best app to use to convert a file from either .flac or .mp3 to a (regular music cd file) < .wav > ? ?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> what does it meant by that ? supposedly connects? what indicators are you using?
<harushimo> is their a special version of ubuntu that runs on tablet pc?
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: it doesn't return anything at all
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: odd indeed
<Seveas> gordonjcp, if blkid doesn't show the partition, it doesn't exist :)
<gordonjcp> Seveas: it exists alright
<gordonjcp> hang on hang on
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: NetworkManager does some swirling and tells me im coinnected, but ifconfig doesnt list an IP address
<harushimo> does ubuntu run a tablet pc?
<Matic> Hi, other that gedit and openofficeword which other simple wordprocessor can I install and use in ubuntu Hardy?
<gordonjcp> Seveas: good point, what if the swapfs has been twatted
<glitsj16> Matic: abiword perhaps ?
<_VIM_> Matic: Abiword maybe
<gordonjcp> Seveas: is UUID stored as part of the fs or part of the partition table?
<_VIM_> stop that glitsj16 ;)
<n8tuserf> gordonjcp-> lets approach this differently,  cat /sys/block  and post it in pastebin
<GooD2KnoW> has anyone some repos with up2date apache / php etc. ?
<gordonjcp> n8tuserf: no, hang on, I think I'm onto something here
<Seveas> gordonjcp, I believe it's not part of the fs
<_VIM_> !backports | GooD2KnoW
<ubottu> GooD2KnoW: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Seveas> gonna mkswap my swap partition and see
<glitsj16> _VIM_: if i see the winning lotto numbers for your zip-code, i won't publish them here .. agreed :p
<gordonjcp> Seveas: yeah I just did mkswap and it returned a UUID
<gordonjcp> and now blkid is returning a UUID too
<_VIM_> haha!
<gordonjcp> wtf
<Matic> glitsj16, _VIM_ thanks man!
<Seveas> gordonjcp, so it is part of the 'fs' (swapspace isn't really an fs)
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> if ifconfig does not give you an ip address then you dont have an ip address, maybe the nm is funky
<gordonjcp> Seveas: some sort of magic metadata, certainly
<gordonjcp> Seveas: weird
<glitsj16> Matic: you're welcome, abiword is quite nice and responsive
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: i established that already, but this has happened on 2 PCs when i try to run Intrepid on my network
<Corganis> Im using xchat and my userlist disapeared, how do I get it back?
<Seveas>   gordonjcp actually, if you (and me) had read the manpage properly, we'd have known already. First few lines
<Seveas>  The blkid program is the command-line interface to working with libblkid(3) library.  It  can  deter‐
<Seveas>        mine  the  type of content (e.g. filesystem, swap) a block device holds, and also attributes (tokens,
<Seveas>        NAME=value pairs) from the content metadata (e.g. LABEL or UUID fields).
<_VIM_> Corganis: look in Window menu
<gordonjcp> Seveas: hah
<Mattias> prince_jammys, do you know how fast grep is? say it has 850~MB of data to go through?
<Seveas> Corganis, view -> userlist (or ctrl+f7)
<gordonjcp> Seveas: what, instead of just jumping ahead to the options?
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> so try to use command line instead
<prince_jammys> Mattias: "pretty damn fast"
<Corganis> thanks guys!
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: using what command(s)?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> you want the interface up?  sudo  ifup eth0;   down?  sudo ifdown eth0
<prince_jammys> Mattias: keep in mind your "sentence" must appear all on one line for it to match. grep is line-based
<gordonjcp> Seveas: there's some sort of header in my swap partition
<Mattias> prince_jammys, including white space?
<prince_jammys> Mattias: huh? whatever you are matching must appear all on one line
<Eurysilas> I doubt I'll get a response, but.....I'm VERY frustrated; every few boots, my X Server stops working. After the splash screen, the monitor goes amber, and begins shutting on and off. The only solution I've found is to reconfigure the X server from the recovery console. After that, things are fine for another few boots. The ONLY error I get is the (it seems) famous MTRR error.
<Mattias> prince_jammys, nvm, I read that wrong ^.^  yeah, it's on the same line in the middle of a sentence, or rather code
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: "Ignoring unknown interdace eth0=eth0."
<gordonjcp> right well, seriously, thanks for the help and advice
<prince_jammys> Mattias: run the command somewhere where you know it is, to make sure there's no mistake in the way you typed the string
<gordonjcp> and just remember, fdisk might not leave things alone even when it looks like it should
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> then you have to insert the   iface eth0 inet dhcp; auto eth0  in the interfaces file
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: where's the interfaces file
<DIFH-iceroot> KenBW2: /etc/network/interfaces
<Mattias> prince_jammys, recently had a hacker exploit a non updated calendar called thyme. it had a bad vulnerability -.- allowed the hacker to upload php scripts. found 2x copies so far without using a search. hopefully there are no more left.
<prince_jammys> Mattias: ah
<Mattias> they used the php script to send spam -.-
<DIFH-iceroot> Mattias: if there was an attack, reinstall the system with other passwords
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: then ifdown and ifup again?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> as root or use sudo  yes
<Mattias> DIFH-iceroot, updated and changed all passwords, this is on a webhost. so can't reinstall the actual system.
<Mattias> DIFH-iceroot, http://www.extrosoft.com/About/Thyme/Thyme_Vulnerability/ <-- thats what they used
<DIFH-iceroot> Mattias: hm, ok
<Eurysilas> Come now....surely SOMEONE has some experience with X?
<DIFH-iceroot> Eurysilas: just ask your question
<rubydiamond> how do I upgrade to latest subversion in ubuntu gutsy?
<carpii> ah the old 'throw down the gauntlet' tactic
<sebsebseb> Eurysilas: what's your problem?
<Eurysilas> DIFH-iceroot, I already DID. No response.
<sebsebseb> rubydiamond: Gutsy is on the verge of no longer being suppourted upgrade to Hardy Heron 8.04  or Intrepid Ibex 8.10
<carpii> rubydiamond, you mean latest svn, or latest version thats in the repositories ?
<rubydiamond> I want latest command line svn...
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: "No network leases in persistent database - sleeping; RNETLINK answers: No such device; run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2"
<Eurysilas> sebsebseb,  every few boots, my X Server stops working. After the splash screen, the monitor goes amber, and begins shutting on and off. The only solution I've found is to reconfigure the X server from the recovery console. After that, things are fine for another few boots. The ONLY error I get is the (it seems) famous MTRR error.
<carpii> i tend to just compile svn from source, though most ubuntu people would scorn me for it ;)
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<rubydiamond> I am getting an svn client tooo old error
<sebsebseb> Eurysilas: which version of Ubuntu?
<Eurysilas> sebsebseb: Intrepid Ibex.
<carpii> yeah ruby, the repositories were upgraded from svn 1.4 to svn 1.5
<sebsebseb> Eurysilas: how old is your graphics card?
<rubydiamond> carpii, sebastien_ ^
<rubydiamond> carpii, nope
<GooD2KnoW> has anyone some repos with up2date apache / php etc. ? (backports arent up2date)
<Mattias> carpii, I used to use gentoo, and compiling is fun ^.^ mplayer from svn is a must ^.^
<rubydiamond> svn, version 1.4.4 (r25188)
<rubydiamond> carpii, ^
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: "auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; iface eth0 inet dhcp; auto etho" ( ; = newline)
<Mattias> carpii, aah, compile svn itself even -.-
<Mattias> well don't forget mplayer too :P
<carpii> mattias, i did ffmpeg a bit back, ive found ubuntu repo's supprots some features which the author claims never existed
<carpii> so i dunno wtf thats all about :p
<rubydiamond> carpii, getting this error svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> post your  sudo lshw -C network   results
<sebsebseb> Eurysilas: Nivida or ATI?  #
<carpii> ok ruby so working copy has been upgraded
<carpii> this isnt relevant anyway, you need a newer version ;)
<renan_saddam> so, I have files in renan:sambashare and its files are already acessible by Samba, but not for Apache. How can I allow? If I change to www-data:www-data it works on Apache, but breaks Samba.
<gnome> thanx
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> it seems like you dont have a good cable between your host and your dchp server or bad nic card?
<carpii> ruby, have you actually tried getting it from repository ?
<zecky> jj
<gnome> how to setup OperaTor in ubuntu 8.04 ultimate edition
<Eurysilas> sebsebseb, Intel. i810
<Eurysilas> sebsebseb, (Sorry, I was away.)
<cvw> If I wanted to customize the graphical settings in Ubuntu, which package would I need to download?  Compiz's ccsm?
<carpii> depends which settings, and whether youre using compiz
<Matic> Hi, after installing abiword and try to launch it, I get the error "Could not launch menu item. Failed to execute child process"abiword"(No such file or directory)" why this. tnks
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/560750/network
<cvw> carpii: default gnome installation, does it use compiz?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> a bin file?  try again
<rubydiamond> carpii, hmm
<carpii> i dont remember, i always move to kde as soon as i can afte an install
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: same command?
<cvw> Alright, does anyone here know if the default gnome installation uses Compiz?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> what you posted is a bin file?
<n8tuserf> !pastebin | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rubydiamond> carpii, how to get it from repository?
<rubydiamond> link for gutsy
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: i thoiught i had used a pastebin
<rubydiamond> for subversion command line tools
<KenBW2> ill try a different one
<carpii> ruby, apt-get install subversion
<carpii> ruby, sudo apt-get install subversion
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> no you have not,
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: somes up as text here
<Eurysilas> sebsebseb: I already tried searching in launchpad. I found people with MTRR errors, but, there were WAY too many bugs that fall under that to attempt to use them for a workaround strategy.
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> use that pastebin i recommended or else am not going to be able to view it
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24539
<rubydiamond> carpii, all are old http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/subversion/download
<renan_saddam> how do I add a user to a group?
<Corganis> is it possible to get xcompmgr and conky to play nice?
<rubydiamond> carpii, , I want 1.5 +
<carpii> ruby, ok then you will need to compile from source, until some nice person upgrades the repositories
<savvas> renan_saddam: sudo adduser youruser yourgroup
<renan_saddam> savvas: the same when the user already exists/
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> your Attansic Technology Corp. nic seems crappy, even though it says it uses  at12 driver..
<Droopsta915> I using k9copy. When I insert my dvd, it doesn't detect. What can I do?
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: meaning
<renan_saddam> savvas: yeah. Thank you dude
<savvas> renan_saddam:
<n8tuserf> KenBW2-> worthless
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: worked fine with gutsy
<zecky> bitch
<zecky> bitch
<zecky> bitch
<zecky> bitch
<zecky> bitch
<Mattias> prince_jammys, this grep also checks all hidden files?
<FloodBot1> zecky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savvas> renan_saddam: "sudo adduser youruser yourgroup" is used when the user and the group already exist, it doesn't create neither of them :)
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: its an eeepc 701 if that helps
<renan_saddam> savvas: ok then. :)
<prince_jammys> Mattias: i believe so
<Droopsta915> where is a dvd mounted, when inserted?
<prince_jammys> Mattias: yep, just tested
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> that wont help me, it should be pretty straight forward eth interface..
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: so where do i go from here
<turncoatgreen>  /whois yourname
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> you tried to make it work with livecd?
<DIFH-iceroot> Droopsta915: /media/
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: intrepid is installed on it now
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: xubuntu
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> try to unload the driver and attempt to reload see if it awakens correctly
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: how do i do that
<Eurysilas> sebsebseb: You still with me?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> rmmod   or modprobe -r
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: modprobe -r on its own?
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> modprobe -r modulename
<turncoatgreen> /whois turncoatgreen
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: i dont know the modulename
<Eurysilas> .....
<Eurysilas> Great.
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> look for the module that starts with at12 ?
<error404notfound> If I want to create a backup of everything month for 12 months and then for that year, what would be rsnapshot config for that?
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: look where?
<sebsebseb>  
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> lsmod
<Jampiter> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jampiter> !logofont
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logofont
<Jampiter> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<error404notfound> interval monthly 1 and interval yearly 2, will create a backup for every month, and one for every year, keep 2 years backup on hold.
<error404notfound> right?
<Jampiter> Where can I get the official font used in the Ubuntu logo?
<carpii> sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title
<skrypt> How do I unrar files larger than 4gb?
<skrypt> I have a 6g file broken up into many smaller rars (.r00-.r56) and I can't extract it
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: apparently the module at12 doesnt exist
<roshan> can anyone tell me tools which can convert documents to pdf
<skrypt> Bueller?
<jamiejackson> i'm interested in changing the ionice of the system update to use a very low priority (idle class). I see that in /etc/cron.daily/slocate, there's the following line: ionice -c ${IONICE_CLASS:-2} -n ${IONICE_PRIORITY:-7} -p $$
<Pici> skrypt: Please be patient.  Which unrar utility did you install?
<jamiejackson> the class i'd want is "3"
<Jampiter> carpii: Thank you
<n8tuserf> KenBW2 -> then find a good driver for your nic card,  am stepping out for a while..
<skrypt> Pici, Unrar and 7zip
<skrypt> roshan, http://www.pdfonline.com/convert_pdf.asp
<KenBW2> n8tuserf: well thanks for the help anyways
<jamiejackson> so, here are my questions: 1) what's this syntax ${IONICE_CLASS:-2} mean? is "-2" the default? and what is "IONICE_CLASS"?
<Pici> skrypt: unrar-free or just unrar?
<skrypt> Pici, just unrar
<jamiejackson> my other question is, if -2 is the default, what does that mean, considering negative values are not listed among the options of ionice's class values: ${IONICE_CLASS:-2}
<BEX_UberMonkey> hello?
<dr_Willis> hmmm
<dr_Willis> Mello
<BEX_UberMonkey> could I get some helpz?
<Pici> skrypt: And which filesystem is the file stored on?
<Pici> !ask | BEX_UberMonkey
<ubottu> BEX_UberMonkey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skrypt> ext3
<BEX_UberMonkey> fair enough:P
<jamiejackson> okay, i've figured out both answers to the ionice questions
<Rioting_pacifist>  im getting "0x0000003000009a1a in ?? () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" from gdb, how do i reinstall ld-linux-x86-64.so
<BEX_UberMonkey> I downloaded ubuntu, and whenever I go to load it up, "try before installing", it gets past the loadscreen thingy, then the screen goes all....like SNES when you take the cartridge out...
<skorasaurus> umm...i just tried to copy some data from a corrupt hard drive to my other harddrive, and nautalis has crashed, and my terminal is blank...
<jamiejackson> now another... in /etc/cron.daily/slocate, where do the values for IONICE_CLASS, IONICE_PRIORITY, and NICE come from? they have defaults specified, but where do these var values potentially come from
<Rioting_pacifist> skorasaurus: anything usefull in dmesg
<Pici> skrypt: I know that the unrar utilities have some limitations, but I can't seem to find any hard documentation on it.
<Pici> skrypt: I've heard reports of some people having to run winrar in wine to extract some rar files.
<dr_Willis> I use wine and winrar.exe all the time. :)
<dr_Willis> some newer rar types, with multiparts and passwords  - are not supporred by the older unrar packages
<elburcosme> hola!!!
<mario_> hello, i've installed flash player nonfree but firefox still ask for the plugin, what i need to set up  please ?
<skrypt> hmm, thanks anyways pici
<elburcosme> que tal???
<Pici> skrypt: Sorry I couldnt be of more help
<Pici> !es | elburcosme
<ubottu> elburcosme: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<skrypt> np, Pici
<mario_> when i say install flash plusgin firefox tell me the plugin is installed
<elburcosme> hi!!!
<mario_> please one help, i am trying to set it up for a friend now
<mario_> thanks in advance
<elburcosme> how are they?
<miki> help
<mario_> anybody please
<kbrosnan> mario_: tools -> addons -> plugins is shockwave flash listed?
<elburcosme> chit!!!!
<xie041> hi
<danielsan474> same problem with flash
<danielsan474> i just added from browser the flash non-free but I can't use it
<melrockz> Hey! My gnome-panel icons (ubuntu 8.10) get rearranged each time i restart the PC. I've tried 'Lock to panel' but it doesn't seem to work.
<LogicFan> melrockz, did you lock each icon into place?
<Gumersindo> 噢啦啊啊啊啊aaa
<Gumersindo> ola
<Gumersindo> 你们好噢！！！
<GnomeKing> Hi :) How cna I find the maximum file size for my ext3 drive? wikipedia says its dependant on the block size, but I've no idea how to check that...
<Gumersindo> i'm bored
<melrockz> Yes, I did.
<LogicFan> melrockz, my only other suggestion is to try editing gconf
<LogicFan> anyone have an idea of why my sound dies whenever i close the lid on my laptop?  even when no power management features are enable for lid closure (it just blanks the screen)
<carpii> i created a .bash_profile and did added JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/.   After closing the terminal and reopening it, the var still isnt set.   Must I log out of X and everything in order for .bash_profile to be reread ?
<LogicFan> nothing but a total system restart fixes the sound
<LogicFan> restarting alsa or pulseaudio or both doesn't help
<melrockz> how to do that? What to edit?
<scampbell> GnomeKing:  It depends on the file system.  To get the block size of a ext3 fs on /dev/sda1 do:  dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep -i 'block size'
<jonkenny> hi
<jonkenny> i just installed mondo rescue on unbuntu 8.10.,.. i can't see it anywhere.. does anyone know where i can find it and how to run the program?
<dushkoo> hello, where to buy ubuntu cd online?
<ax> so i run gnome apps [gvim, evolution, (i guess even firefox is using gnome stuff)] in a non-gnome window manager.  this used to work fine but now that i've updated to ubuntu 8.10 any gnome app i run spits out errors about enabling TCP/IP in ORBit, or having a stale NFS lock.. it points me to a website which talks about locks but i dont' actually have those locks present..
<LogicFan> dushkoo, you want a CD?
<ax> this is not a problem if i run the gnome window manager..
<ax> it used to not be a problem with my normal wm.. any ideas?
<jonkenny> anyone?
<dushkoo> yes i want cd or dvd, where to buy?
<Incarus> <ax>, whats the problem?
<LogicFan> dushkoo, they're free from canonical
<paiton> hi guys
<dushkoo> i know can download online but god it could take about a week to finish
<paiton> how to configure freeradius + pppoe in ubuntu 8.10 server?
<LogicFan> dushkoo, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<Ingens> isnt it around 800 mb?
<LogicFan> the CDs are shipped free as well
<paiton> nothing in google
<LogicFan> paiton, there are guides for that, check the wiki
<naxa> hi. how can I find out / generate uid for a hard drive? i want to add more drives to the grub list but i dont know their uids and i want to do it with uids
<LogicFan> any standard linux tutorial for setting it up will work
<ax> Incarus: evolution gives me the configure screen each time i run it, firefox is majorly slow becase of it [it seems], gvim.. all of these give this, FAiled to contact configuration server.., error when i start them
<Jack_Sparrow> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nick_h[laptop]> i'm going to install Ubunto on my MacBook Pro. however, i want to use KDE rather than Gnome. Should I install Kubuntu, or install Ubuntu, then remove Gnome and install KDE?
<Incarus> <ax>, try to reboot
<ax> i have
<Incarus> k
<Incarus> <ax>, maybe a permission error
<ax> if i run gnome instead of my normal wm i don't get these problems..
<LogicFan> Nick__, simpler to just install kubuntu
<Incarus> <ax>, whats your normal wm?
 * Gumersindo olas
<ax> Incarus: dwm
<nick_h[laptop]> LogicFan: thanks
<joselo2009> hi
<joselo2009> ola
<ax> what group do i have to be in to create dbus connections?
<Incarus> <ax>, could be a bug in dwm
<ax> i'm 99% sure it is not a bug in dwm
<paiton> pessoal, alguem tem algum material atualizado sobre como configurar o freeradius + pppoe no ubuntu 8.10 server?
<Incarus> <ax>, try "ps -u username" next time and paste it
<LogicFan> holy crap, a force reload of alsa fixed the sound problem!
<LogicFan> now, to figure out why its happening in the first place
<Incarus> <LogicFan>, did you "standby"
<LogicFan> Incarus, no, i have preferences set to do nothing except blank the screen when the lid is closed
<Incarus> <LogicFan>, yes, it didnt "rewake" alsa, its a bug
<natschil> hello, I installed ubuntu onto a usb drive, but it doesn't seem to be bootable. Is there a way to make it bootable
<LogicFan> Incarus, why would alsa go to sleep based on closing the lid?
<mgolisch> natschil: it should
<mgolisch> natschil: whats the problem?
<unko> natschil: set your sytem to boot from usb
<unko> system*
<LogicFan> Nathan1995, it depends on your usb drive
<LogicFan> some aren't bootable
<Incarus> <LogicFan>, dont know, its a bug
 * LogicFan checks bug db
<ax> it seems that these apps are requireing dbus connections and not being able to make them. how do i allow my user to start dbus connections?
<Incarus> <ax>, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<stevr1it> why intrepid does not recognize a new hard disk of 1000 gb formatted with gparted? can you help me?
<Incarus> <stevr1it>, ext3?
<stevr1it> yes
<ax> there are no broken packages
<stevr1it> it si a sata under pci sata controller
<Incarus> <ax>, try to reconfigure your hole system "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<_VIM_> whole* :)
<Incarus> <stevr1it>, i think 1 tb is to big for ext3, try ext4
<natschil> mgolish: I'm not sure what the problem is, but when I put the flash into the computer at boot, and look at the boot options and expand a section that says hard-drive, the usb drie isn't there
<stevr1it> humm under gparted i can find it?
<Incarus> <stevr1it>, yes, experimental, google it
<stevr1it> i don't have under gparted
<Incarus> <natschil>, in grub?
<stevr1it> can i solve the probelm with a partition?
<sn1ffer72> Has anyone seen an issue when the windows SNMP agent just stops responding?  It's still running, but stops responding.  When I go in and change anything and hit apply it comes back to life.
<swing> my player couldn't play RM and RMVB,what should i do
<_VIM_> sn1ffer72: try asking in ##windows
<swing> anyone could do me a favour
<alvin_3> i have installed samba on my server, but i'm not sure how to connect it via my mac ?
<mgolisch> alvin_3: like any windows machine
<stevr1it> i can see it now but the system hasmounted my /home/under /media/sdb1  there si something wrong
<_VIM_> swing: I've heard smplayer can play just bout anything, might give it a try.
<Incarus> <swing>, which player?
<Incarus> swing, which player do you use?
<sn1ffer72> _VIM_ thanks
<_VIM_> np
<dremits> hi all of a sudden now when I insert my pen drive into my computer in windows i am prompted to format it. I don't mind doing this as there's nothing of use on it but when doing this I get the error "Windows cannot format the drive". In ubuntu the drive isn't even detected. I've asked at the windows IRC channel for suggestions but wondering if you guys have any sggestions for fixing the drive...
<dremits> ...(you seem to be more technically minded).  Is there software (either windows, linux or boot from cd) that can just completly wipe and format my drive as I think it may be corrupt
<swing> Mplayer
<swing> hi Incarus
<Incarus> <dremits>, try to wipe it in windows -> secure wiper
<dremits> where is secure wiper?
<Titan8990> dremits, when you say ubuntu doesn't detect, it, it doesn't show up in fdisk -l or lsusb?
<Incarus> <swing>, you have to install extra codecs, or try vlc, it plays everything
<Incarus> <dremits>, google it
<swing> how to get it
<_VIM_> !medibuntu | swing
<Titan8990> !vlc | swing
<ubottu> swing: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubottu> swing: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Incarus> <swing>, extra repositorys
<Incarus> <swing>, oh, vlc "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<swing> thanks
<Incarus> np
<_VIM_> medibuntu should give you all the codecs that's needed
<dremits> tital8990. it just doesn't show up in nautilus or desktop. tried gparted but that just hung for ages before not detecting it
<swing> let me try
<cmdbbq> what document would i want to edit to add additional actions to those taken when I suspend my laptop?
<Titan8990> dremits, that isn't "undetected" that is "failed to automount"
<_VIM_> !codecs | swing (This might help too)...
<ubottu> swing (This might help too)...: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Incarus> <dremits>, the file system is defect, you have to force a format
<nythacker> Hi everyone!
<_VIM_> I think ubottu needs a restart, he's laggy
<dremits> titan8990 sorry not the most technical person
<Incarus> <nythacker>, 1457 users on = no hi
<dremits> hi nythacker!
<_VIM_> I have a 80ms ping to freenode so im not lagging :)
<dremits> is there a command do to wipe the drive in ubuntu tital8990?
<dremits> *titan8990
<Incarus> <dremits>, no, you have to install a tool
<nythacker> I've been helping my brother with his Mozilla Firefox QuickTime problem and couldn't find any other solution on the web. Figured maybe you guys here could help me out.
<Titan8990> dremits, repartition it with fdisk and then format with mkfs.vfat
<dremits> ok thanks
<Titan8990> dremits, but honestly, it sounds like the drive is bad
<mgolisch> you dont value your data do you?
<mgolisch> :)
<dremits> not on my linux machine at the moment but will try later
<dremits> will drop into irc later as well
<Plugh> nythacker: what is the problem?
<dremits> thanks for the help titan8990
<Titan8990> dremits, np
<NativeAngels> hello i have apache running
<dremits> mgolisch don't worry i;ve long since resigned to the fact the data is gone
<nythacker> when playing Quicktime from apple's quicktime movie trailers page, a message comes up which says "Get the latest QuickTime"
<Incarus> <nythacker>, i havent a plugin, try the totem or vlc plugin
<nythacker> I figured that this might be a mozilla-mplayer problem so I removed all plugins esp totem-mozilla
<Incarus> <nythacker>, run mozilla in the terminal and give us an output
<nythacker> Only installed mozilla-mplayer as the only plugin installed in firefox but same thing
<MarkJones> Can anyone say if its possible to install ubuntu with the install option of having everything on one partition, but I have decided to place my home folder on a seperate phisical drive in my PC. Is it possible to change the mount point of my home directory to the other drive?
<Incarus> <MarkJones>, yes it is
<Incarus> the 2.
<Titan8990> !fstab | MarkJones
<MarkJones> Cool
<ubottu> MarkJones: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MarkJones> cool thank you very much~
<nythacker> I found some article in the web that you have to update mozilla-mplayer to the latest one which is version 3.55 so I did but about:plugins in firefox still displays version 3.50 of mozilla-mplayer plugin.
<_VIM_> photorec is nice recovery software (does a lot more than photos too)
<crist1> hy. uhm i have ubuntu 8.04 and i'd like to install windows xp sp2 and dual boot. how can i do that properly without messing up grub?
<nythacker> Using Ubuntu hardy
<Titan8990> crist1, you can't, you will have to mess up grub and fix it
<Titan8990> !grub | crist1
<ubottu> crist1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crist1> Titan8990: thanks
<nick_h[laptop]> !kde4
<Titan8990> crist1, very easy fix though
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<Incarus> <nythacker>, copy the plugin from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<strange> hey guys i cant get my built-in microphone to work in my asus g1s laptop
<Incarus> <strange>, wow, thats strange! set up the volume in "alsamixer"
<nythacker> Thanks, Incarus. I'll try that one out when I do another remote desktop session with my brother. I'll get back here if I encounter more probs. Thanks again
<Plugh> crist1: There was a time when Windows wanted to be in the first partition of a drive. Not sure if that is still the case with XP or not.
<Incarus> nythacker, np
<Incarus> <Plugh>, i think its fixed
<crist1> Plugh: so if for instance i have only one hard drive i have to install windows in the primary section and not extended?
<strange> Incarus: i did :(
<Incarus> <strange>, then its a driver problem = no help
<Incarus> <crist1>, yes
<Plugh> crist1: If the problem has been fixed as Incarus believes, you may be ok.
<Titan8990> crist1, yes, faily certain that windows must be a primary, active partition
<Plugh> I've just always had Windows in the first partition.
<Titan8990> crist1, linux can run from an extended
<Plugh> right. Primary partition.
<crist1> Incarus: omg! the hell with it then.
<strange> Incarus: driver seems installed just fine intel hda with alsa
<strange> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Incarus> <strange>, change standard recording device to microphone
<Titan8990> strange, snd_hda_intel
<crist1> Titan8990: it's more compled, i have ubuntu installed with mount points for / /home and /opt, and / is on the primary partition so i can't fuck that up, it has only 20 gb anyway
<strange> Incarus: did that
<strange> Titan8990: elaborate please
<Titan8990> crist1, you can have 4 primary partitions on each hard disk
<Droopsta915> I ripped a dvd into .iso. Then I burned the image to dvd. It plays fine in my computer, but I can't play it in my regular home dvd player?
<Titan8990> strange, I was just pointing out that the drivers for that chipset were snd_hda_intel
<Titan8990> strange, unsure on the rest of your problem
<strange> ic
<Incarus> <Droopsta915>, yes, mbr is lost
<crist1> Titan8990: how so lol, i thought it's partitioned in primary and extended, and i can have more than 1 extended but just 1 primary
<Titan8990> crist1, 4 primary, unlimited extended
<alvin_3> what do i put in workgroup for when setting up samba ?
<Titan8990> crist1, what you are thinking of is active, you can only have 1 active
<Droopsta915> Incarus: What did I do wrong? I'm using k9copy.
<crist1> Titan8990: i'll give it a tought, thanks a lot anyway!
<Titan8990> crist1, np
<Incarus> <Droopsta915>, i think your prog did wrong
<Plugh> technically, it would be 3 primary partitions with the fourth being an extended one.
<runa> heyas :) where are the shortcut config settings for gnome-terminal? I would like to change the Move-to-tab shortcut for Ctrl+N!
<cmdbbq> what document would i want to edit to add additional actions to those taken when I suspend my laptop? i know there is a text file somewhere, but i know not what it is called nor where it would reside
<Droopsta915> thanks
<din_os> ﻿if I put a <afile> inside /home/<auser>/Desktop with [chown root:root <afile>] and [chmod 700 <afile>] it is still erasable by <auser>. WHY?
<Titan8990> din_os, because user still has full rights to the desktop folder the file is in?
<Titan8990> din_os, just an idea
<din_os> [note] <auser> != root
<mlbbarnes> I have been configuring my server to run postfix and dovecot. I used this tutorial to setup the entire email server, http://chiralsoftware.com/linux-system-administration/ubuntu-postfix-imap-dovecot-setup.seam;jsessionid=480FCA35FE35F3B49AD718259107C0EC  I have come accross an error and can't figure where it is. This is the error, postfix/smtpd[7522]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:10030: Connection refused
<fabiola> ola
<din_os> Titan8990: so folder permissions override file?
<ax> Ingens: reconfiguring the whole system didn't help..
<aestevez> ola
<cmdbbq> specifically, i want my laptop to mute the volume when i suspend it so if i open it later in a class or something it won't make any unexpected noises
<Titan8990> din_os, I am not certain, change the folder perms and check
<fabiola> ola
<Ingens> ax ??
<Incarus> <ax>, do you use debian? or jaunty?
<aestevez> olaaaaaaaaa a todo
<fabiola> ana estad
<Incarus> <Ingens>, not you, wrong name
<Titan8990> din_os, your desktop could run some kind of daemon that always allows the user to change the desktop files and folders, like they have daemons to allow users to shutdown
<rob```> din_os: try: sudo touch ~/Desktop/test; rm ~/Desktop/test
<din_os> Titan8990: change folder permissions of users desktop? i think it's not... recommended?
<aestevez> si  y ut esta fabiola
<Ingens> ^^
<Ingens> np...
<fabiola> sip
<Incarus> <aestevez>, english
<animesh> hi ! everyone please tell me that a sound bug is there even i have done modprobe -a hda-intel-snd and m-a a-i and other such activities
<Titan8990> din_os, well, it sounded to me like you were just playing around with it anways
<rob```> din_os: it seems to be correct behaviour :>
<Titan8990> din_os, make a new user in case you bork it
<Titan8990> din_os, and test with the new user
<Incarus> <ax>, do you use debian? or jaunty?
<aestevez> tio tio pero aqui se abla con mucha gente
<fabiola> ola ana
<ax> Ingens: jaunty?
<ax> huh?
<fosco__> aestevez, english please
<Incarus> 9.10
<aestevez> ola as leido lo que te escrito
<fosco__> fabiola, english please
<Incarus> <ax>, do you use debian? or jaunty?
<Incarus> or debian?
<Incarus> <aestevez>, english
<din_os> rob```: your command is exactly what I do
<fabiola> no  speak english
<aestevez> fabi yo boy a escribir como  adicho el cura
<aestevez>  y  tu
<fosco__> !es | fabiola
<ubottu> fabiola: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fabiola> pos no se
<Incarus> <fabiola>, wrong chat -> english
<africaman> any 1 here want to do business pm me
<mlbbarnes> I have been configuring my server to run postfix and dovecot. I used this tutorial to setup the entire email server, http://chiralsoftware.com/linux-system-administration/ubuntu-postfix-imap-dovecot-setup.seam;jsessionid=480FCA35FE35F3B49AD718259107C0EC  I have come accross an error and can't figure where it is. This is the error, postfix/smtpd[7522]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:10030: Connection refused
<din_os> rob```, Titan8990: is there a way to make a read only file on one's desktop?
<fabiola> ola a ana
<fabiola> ola ana
<Incarus> <mlbbarnes>, configure iptables first
<aestevez> yo si porque asi escribimo s sin mirar
<Incarus> <din_os>, chmod 666
<fabiola> am
<majax> BONSOIR
<Incarus> !es | aestevez
<ubottu> aestevez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aestevez> boy a tardar mucho pero me da igual
<aestevez> di tu si o no
<Incarus> <majax>, english
<animesh> please tell me i have installed kubuntu-desktop and kde-3.5.5 was installed by default  ,as , i want to use kde-4.3 how can i do
<fabiola> pos ami si k me ada igual
<ThaRabbit> din_os: chmod -w ~/Desktop/filename
<Incarus> stfu, <aestevez>
<ThaRabbit> though you'll still be able to delete it
<majax> oui d'ailleur pk c en anglais
<Titan8990> animesh, upgrade to 8.10, believe it uses kde-4.2
<fosco__> !fr | majax
<ubottu> majax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<aestevez> pero bas aescribir como 4el cuar adi dsi o no
<fabiola> no
<Incarus> !es | aestevez
<ubottu> aestevez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fabiola> es mu pesao
<Incarus> argh!!!
<aestevez> porque no
<fabiola> nome gusta
<fabiola> ana
<africaman> any 1 here want to do business pm me
<techsales> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<africaman> any 1 here want to do business pm me
<aestevez> pues a mi si me gusta
<Incarus> <africaman>, business?#
<aestevez> porque asi escribe s sin mira r
<WarriorSlayer> ppl i've compiled my own kernel under ubuntu generating deb packages with make-kpkg, but when i've installed the package returned some errors but the kernel went fine, i'm even using it now, but now apt-get is locked with that package trying to install it every time i try to make something under apt-get, how can i unlock this package from apt-get?
<ax> Incarus: i don't know what jaunty is.. i solved my problem, : sudo chown -R <myuser> ~/.dbus
<tom_> It's a shame 9.04 won't have Firefox 3.1, since that looked to have some cool features. Is it definite that 3.1 won't be in 9.04?
<aestevez> tio yo no quiero chatear con este destos con quien mas estas chateando guapa
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, kernel compilation not recommended/supported in ubuntu
<din_os> ThaRabbit: I can still rm test it successfully. it just asks me if I want to
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, because of that reason, it breaks apt-get
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: hmm
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, specifically, apt-get's ability to install modules
<WarriorSlayer> but i've seen ppl using custom kernels
<Booge> I have a Ricoh SD reader built in my notebook. This card works fine in knoppix, but doesn't work in ubuntu. anyone able to help?
<fabiola> konleo de mecina y alba
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, with tons of issues.....
<aestevez> but i de
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, for custom kernels, I would recommend slackware, gentoo, or arch
<aestevez> a abel i as leido lo otro
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: so i should forget about that compiled kernel and stick with the generic one?
<fabiola> kotro
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, ubuntu is a "just works" distro that should not require kernel compilation
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, that would be my recommendation
<WarriorSlayer> i know, i was just trying to optimize it for my processor and everything else
<Incarus> <aestevez> + <fabiola>, detenerlo
<aestevez> lo de que no quiero chatear con este meseger sabes porque
<WarriorSlayer> to make it more fast and lighter
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, then your using the wrong distro
<fabiola> anaaaaaaaaaa
<Mion> WarriorSlayer: sounds like you want gentoo
<WarriorSlayer> Mion: ppl told me about gentoo
<WarriorSlayer> i've already used slack/arch for that
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, all my systems are gentoo
<Incarus> <fabiola>, i think ana = no
<fabiola> no espeak english please
<aestevez> to make it more fast and lighter
<Incarus> <fabiola>, use provat chat
<WarriorSlayer> but ubuntu have all on the fly so is quickier to get it running by my way
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, it is a pure "geek" distro, requires a lot of work to be put into it
<fabiola> yes
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: sounds cool
<aestevez> ou yes o nou
<Incarus> fabiola, uso privado de chat
<WarriorSlayer> i was wondering about trying gentoo or freebsd
<fabiola> you his wily is big
<Incarus> WarriorSlayer, why?
<WarriorSlayer> the only thing that i miss about ubuntu is the fonts
<emptystr> Hello
<Incarus> <fabiola> ?
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, freebsd requires less work, but you have 0 option of kernel reconfiguration
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: hmm the kernel of bsd isn't configurable?
<aestevez> yes is big big big
<Incarus> <aestevez>, stop spamming
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, no, thats one reason it is considered a bit more "stable" in server production envirnments
<spooktino> has anyone tried to install Ingres Alfresco bundle?
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: oh, didn't know that, so i think i gonna try gentoo
<emptystr> Any one here whit GigaByte GA-EX58-UD5 (for i7 proc...)
<aestevez> escribe señora fabioñla
<emptystr> Does it work out of the box ?
<aestevez> core queno bamos
<marimar_> ANA
<marimar_> ANA
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: btw there's any way to put gentoo iso on a usb device and boot from it?
<aestevez> ola
<Incarus> stop spamming, dudes!
<WarriorSlayer> i'm not into burning some cdr :/
<marimar_> YOUR WILLY IS BIG ¿¿
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, you can install gentoo on any live media that includes a web browser
<Incarus> <marimar_>, stfu
<fosco__> aestevez, fabiola last time, please, use english in this channel or go to #ubuntu-es for spanish chatting
<aestevez> YES YU BIG
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, you could do it from a ubuntu live cd if you wanted
<jeeeez> hello, can someone suggest a good download manager [like flashget for windows]?
<noiz_> Hi , i have a problem whit my keyboard on linux
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, the gento installer.... is a handbook
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: hmm how do i do from a ubuntu live cd?
<noiz_> can somone help_
<noiz_> somone*
<Incarus> <noiz_>, yes, whats the problem?
<marimar_> O LOVE TITAN8990
<noiz_> Well first it was all wroking fine
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, same way you would it from a gentoo minimal
<marimar_> OLA NA
<noiz_> until i changed few shortcuts
<noiz_> and i opened cs 1.6 and could not use any keys on it
<Incarus> <noiz_>, and then?
<noiz_> cs 1.6 - is a game
<aestevez> YOU LOVE PALOMO
<Incarus> counter strike
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: but how do i start the gentoo installer from a ubuntu live?
<noiz_> And now it just wont work on it
<marimar_> YO ABLO ESPAÑOL NO INLES
<Incarus> <aestevez>, burn in hell
<fosco__> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<noiz_> i changed the sound shortcuts only
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, there is no "installer"
<Hans_> join #c3f2m
<noiz_> But , i changed the layout too
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: @_@
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, the installer is yourself
<felixsulla> I am installing Ubuntu on a box that already has Win XP on it. I got to the partition part and it shows partition one "/dev/sdb1" and then it shows the part it will make for Ubuntu. The sizes dont match my drive. Is /dev/sdb1 Windows?
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: in the gentoo page have some tutorial on how to install then? @_@
<IdentifyTarget> is xorg the same thing as x11?
<noiz_> So no help incarus?
<noiz_> Somone else can help me?
<sushiX> can you tell me a good software to transfer files between to machines
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, yes, their install documentation is excellent
<marimar_> ANA
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, with the only real difficult part being configuring the kernel, which you seem to have done before
<tom_> sushiX: There are various tools. You'll have to give more information for a good answer.
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: yep, i have the .config here
<Sadata> @sushix - FileZilla
<rrplay> noiz__    seems like you may have fouled your rc.xml file
<felixsulla> Does anyone know?
<WarriorSlayer> so is like just make install :]
<WarriorSlayer> initrd and everything else
<noiz_> But how? i did not touch anything
<tritium> aestevez, marimar_: /j #ubuntu-es, por favor
<Sadata> @sushix - or use sftp (install Open SSH)
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, the kernel config uses initrd
<noiz_> important i mean
<IdentifyTarget> is xorg the same thing as x11?
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, a gentoo install does not use initrd
<Incarus> tritium, bann the spammer
<noiz_> rrplay i only changed my layout , and then few shortcuts
<Incarus> <IdentifyTarget>, no
<noiz_> rrplay but what is the fix for this dumb mistake i did?
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, becuase initrd is what allows linux to run on different hardware, you are configuring for YOUR system so initrd is not used
<rrplay> noiz that file contains all of your desktop keyboard and mouse settings
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: oh @_@, and how do i configure my grub/lilo?
<noiz_> rrplay the thing is i the settings are same
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, page 10 of the install guide
<sushiX> i dont want to use terminal and i want to transfer files on a LAN not the internet
<rrplay> noiz_ it also has all the info for keybindings
<noiz_> rrplay and the other keybinds are there  and one thing more , my mouse works on cs
<WarriorSlayer> Titan8990: ty very much dude, gonna read a lot here ^^
<noiz_> rrplay just the keyboards does not
<Titan8990> WarriorSlayer, good luck man
<tom_> sushiX: You shouldn't be so afraid of the terminal. however, over LAN you might want to try samba. You can configure this in System -> Admin -> Shared Folders, I think.
<Sadata> You can use SFTP via the Nautilus GUI on a network --- it doesn't have to be over Internet
<Mion> Titan8990: a gentoo install uses a initrd if you set one up :p
<rrplay> noiz_ sometimes a gui interface can acidentally change it
<tom_> sushiX: If not samba, then dc++ might also be a good idea, but you'll need to run a dc++ server.
<noiz_> rrplay oh and one more things , left from the number 1 is ^ button , and well after i changed the keyboard stuff  i went on cs and try'd to open console but it did not open
<sushiX> any other options other than samba since both machine are ubuntu
<Incarus> <noiz_>, do you play cs in wine?
<noiz_> rrplay so what , you advise me to reformat? not again no please
<noiz_> rrplay yes , ofcourse
<tom_> sushiX: You can use samba on ubuntu. Send and receive.
<Titan8990> sushiX, NFS, http, ftp, rsync
<majax> bonsoir
<Sadata> sushix, just install OpenSSH on each Ubuntu machine ... then just connect the machines using Places -> Connect to Server and select SSH
<noiz_> rrplay any other way to play it ? +.+
<Incarus> !fr | majax
<ubottu> majax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Titan8990> sushiX, I recommend against the slow crappy SMB/CIFs protocol
<Sadata> Everything will be GUI-based over Nautilus
<rrplay> noiz_ this file is usually in ~./config   mamybe get another rc.xml that's a new install
<tom_> sushiX: Yea OpenSSH is another good solution.
<dushkoo> \room
<jevangelo> hi, i want to browse a CVS repository, what app can i install on ubuntu 8.10 server that can help me
<tom_> Titan8990: Sorry. :P
<Incarus> <noiz_>, do you play cs in wine?
<noiz_> Incarus yes
<Sadata> With OpenSSH everything is encrypted
<sushiX> thanx guys i will try it out
<noiz_> incarus tho the graphix suck on wine
<rrplay> noiz_ or if you create another user for your pc you will have a neew default with all the default keybings and settings etc
<Incarus> <noiz_> yes
<noiz_> Incarus cant get my frames per second over 30 +.+
<Incarus> <noiz_>, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<noiz_> rrplay what does that do?
<Incarus> <noiz_>, install latest wine release (unstable)
<felixsulla> What do you do if the Ubuntu install disk doesnt see windows?
<Titan8990> felixsulla, define "doesn't see"
<noiz_> incarus oh really? does it increase better graphix?
<Incarus> <noiz_>, maybe
<jeeeez> hello, can someone suggest a good download manager?
<Incarus> <noiz_>, run the last command
<Incarus> <jeeeez> , wget
<LjL-Temp> jevangelo: "curves" perhaps
<rrplay> noiz_ is this just on a game or the desktop in general
<Titan8990> Incarus, lol
<jeeeez> something with a GUI?
<noiz_> Incarus where do i run it_
<Titan8990> jeeeez, just search synaptic for download manager
<noiz_> rrplay only on game
<noiz_> rrplay how else can i type :D
<Incarus> <noiz_>, in the terminal
<noiz_> Incarus nothing happened
<Incarus> <noiz_>, and give me the output
<felixsulla> Titan8990: When I go to install Ubuntu, it doesnt see Windows XP (in the repartition screen)
<LjL-Temp> jeeeez: d4x perhaps
<rrplay> noiz_   ooops   then the advice you are getting from others is spot on
<Incarus> <noiz_>, "glxinfo"
<Titan8990> felixsulla, does the partition show in fdisk -l?
<Incarus> noiz_, privat chat
<felixsulla> Right now the machine has only one XP NTFS partition.
<Titan8990> felixsulla, does the drive show up?
<rrplay> Incarus, :sorry about that    my bad
<felixsulla> I was under the impression the Ubuntu installer can repartition to add Ubuntu to the computer?
<Ma5t3rw1tt> hey everyone
<axisys> is there a ubuntu pkg for secondlife viewer?
<Titan8990> felixsulla, if you don't mind losing all your data
<Titan8990> felixsulla, we get tons of people that think the same thing, and they accidently wipe their windows partition
<Titan8990> felixsulla, nothing is magic
<felixsulla> How do you install without wiping out windows?
<Titan8990> felixsulla, first, backup all important data
<Titan8990> felixsulla, then resize the partition using gparted from the livecd
<felixsulla> Titan8990: Its an older box, so the data is already safe.
<LjL> axisys: not a tested official one, but http://www.getdeb.net/app/Second+Life (and google has more)
<felixsulla> gparted? Is that an Ubuntu thing or a windows thing?
<felixsulla> What is the livecd?
<LjL> !gparted > felixsulla    (felixsulla, see the private message from ubottu)
<mgolisch> its quite easy, backup stuff, resize partition, create new, install on that
<Titan8990> felixsulla, the livecd is the standard ubuntu installer
<axisys> LjL: thnx
<Titan8990> felixsulla, lets you "try" before you install
<felixsulla> So, boot to the "live" version, then use apt-get to install gparted, then make a partition for UBunutu, then reboot using teh cd?
<LjL> uh...
<LjL> actually the installer *can* shrink down the windows partition fine, without using gparted manually
<LjL> of course, a backup *is* important to have
<Titan8990> felixsulla, gparted is already on the livecd, not need to use apt-get and no need to reboot the cd
<Guest67854> hello, what's the ubuntu equivalent of the "slice tool" in PS. I need to code a site from a design and I've played around with Gimp but couldn't find anything similar.
<felixsulla> So Gparted is in the Ubuntu bootable on the live cd?
<Titan8990> LjL, and you trust that?
<Titan8990> felixsulla, yes
<LjL> Titan8990: yes i do - it just uses the same backend that gparted uses, after all. of course, i only trust it to the same extent that i trust gparted, i.e. i'd never run it without a backup
<Titan8990> LjL, gparted uses partman backend?
<felixsulla> So there is no difference between using gparted and using the livecd installer as far as partioning is concerned?
<Titan8990> felixsulla, seems that way
<LjL> Titan8990: there is currently no "partman" package, it's all in the "ubiquity" package. and you can see that "ubiquity" depends on "libparted1.7-1" (your version may vary, i'm on hardy), that's the same thing that "gparted" depends on
<winnerz> hi
<winnerz> some one like talk
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Titan8990> LjL, alright, I get it now
<Titan8990> LjL, parted is the backedend, gparted is the GUI based front end and partman is the TUI front-end
<felixsulla> So Ibex uses ubiquity too?
<Seveas> Titan8990, does partman use parted?
<Seveas> didn't know that :)
<Seveas> felixsulla, ubiquity for gui installes and d-i for text-based instals
<LjL> Titan8990: i guess, though partman doesn't seem to be an available package in hardy. anyway, it's to be said that parted itself doesn't support NTFS resizing, so gparted relies on ntfsprogs for that (i think), while ubiquity doesn't depends on it
<LjL> Titan8990: my guess, though, is that it uses it anyway even without depending on it
<Seveas> LjL, partman is part of d-i, it probably only exists as udeb package for use there
<LjL> Seveas: ah ok. it is referenced in my package list as a matter of fact, just not available
<KenBW2> my networkmanager applet has disappeared from my xfce4-panel - how do i restore it?
<areay> i'm getting a grub error 21. here's my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122958/ and my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122959/
<Seveas> KenBW2, in the terminal: network-manager-applet &
<Titan8990> KenBW2, right click -> add new item
<Titan8990> Seveas, by default does xubuntu use gnome applets?
<Seveas> if that says the applet is running, add the notification area/system tray/whatever xfce calls it applet
<Seveas> Titan8990, network-manager-applet isn't really an applet. The icon appears in the notification area instead of as a separate applet
<Suicky> alguien abla español ?
<Seveas> !es | Suicky
<ubottu> Suicky: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<streenz> !es
<streenz> beat me to it
<Titan8990> Seveas, but is it dependent on xfapplet?
<felixsulla> It can see it as windows, but I have to go to manual to change it.
<felixsulla> What manual setting doesnt nuke windows? heh
<Seveas> Titan8990, the notification area thing is cross-desktop, works in gnome, kde and xfce
<incorrect> I am trying to figure out how to improve my dvd player performance,  I seem to get a weird gainy effect on fast motion
<areay> i can't boot into ubuntu, i'm getting a grub error 21
<KenBW2> Seveas: it says command not found
<Stooney> What's the linux equivilent to windows server active directory?  and what distro should I use for such thing?
<Seveas> KenBW2, sorry, it's called nm-applet
<crist1> how can i download with resume with sftp / via ssh ?
<Seveas> crist1, rsync
<dusty> Hey guys say I wanted to test out the KDE desktop on 8.10.  Would I just install kubuntu-dektop package, and then would that be safe as I want to keep my gnome desktop in case i don't like kde /
<Seveas> dusty, correct
<Huufarted> yes, dusty
<dusty> Awesome, how do I switch between them ?
<KenBW2> Seveas: "Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken. Return: 3"
<LjL> dusty: you're given a choice in your login screen
<Plugh> On my machine, nash-hotplug starts on boot, has the same PID each time, and uses 100% CPU. I've read it is part of Xen but I don't seem to have Xen on my machine. The file name /bin/nash mentioned in the output from ps doesn't exist on my computer. Any ideas what is starting this process?
<Izinucs> dusty: yep.. just change "sessions" on the user name password screen.. also look for instructions on the kde site for bumping to kde vs. 4.2
<areay> i can't boot my pc because of a grub error. what can i do
<Izinucs> dusty: that is the ubuntu kde references.
<Seveas> KenBW2, that means it's already running. Add the notification area/system tray applet back to the panel
<KenBW2> Seveas: it's not listed
<Huufarted> testing timestamp, ignore this
<dusty> Awesome, thank you guys.
<Charliehorse> how much room do i need for ubuntu, if i just am going to install OS plus Open Office. All my media will be on main partition?
<imri303> anyone have any experience with desktop launchers in gdm 2.22
<KenBW2> Seveas: i tried killall nm-applet and then nm-applet & again and it makes all the right noises, but does nothing
<Charliehorse> like i have a macbook and want to dual boot, how big should i make partition
<animesh> today i had somefiles shared on ubuntu over ethernet lan and opened my ip on windows on a remote system then it showed all the files i shared and started copying from my system to that system, but it stopped after some time
<nbeebo> how to make my sound output also be my sound input?
<imri303> Charliehorse I think the minimum install by default is about 2.2 GB
<Charliehorse> okay so liek 5gb would be good?
<imri303> Yeah I would think so.  as long as you aren't going to be storing data there as well
<Seveas> KenBW2, I have no experience with xfce so I don't know the exact name of the system tray applet. Maybe #xubuntu knows/
<Seveas> ?
<Charliehorse> i'm a moderatly advance computer user
<Plugh> areay: the nice thing about grub is you have a chance to recover by using the grub command line.
<Izinucs> dusty: the other way is to run Jaunty's alpha in a vm in Virtualbox.. in fact you can do that with just about anything :)  ..
<Charliehorse> imri303 yeah i won't be storing data
<areay> i can't boot into ubuntu, i'm getting a grub error 21/
<KenBW2> Seveas: there's #xubuntu? oops
<areay> sh** sorry
<imri303> Charliehorse I have thin clients running with OO on 4GB disk on modules :)
<imri303> Charliehorse so 5 should be fine
<areay> Plugh, i've tried loads of stuff but nothing's working... i followed like 9 different blogs
<crist1> Seveas: thanks a lot!
<Charliehorse> perfect, i mainly work from google docs anyways, just installing linux for fun
<galatran> cannot mount a NTFS partition that still has an old ReiserFS filesystem somehow.... ideas ?
<imri303> Charliehorse cool :) it is nice imo.  I have been playing with the netbook remix interface too its nice.
<areay> Plugh, its all cuz i needed to copy my main filesystem from one hdd to another...
<Charliehorse> i used to have an old PC running linux, just yesterday i remebered how fun it is
<areay> Plugh, i've copied all the partitions as needed but obviously grub is messed up because of the different disk
<Charliehorse> hey does anyone know any good linux games? strategy? Like battle for wesnoth
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rubydiamond> guys svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client
<areay> Plugh, here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/122958/ I'm not sure if that's even the file i should be looking in for this but i think it is
<rubydiamond> getting above error
<Huufarted> hmmm...  I got a question for you guys.  I'm running Intrepid on a netbook.  THere are hotkeys like Fn+F12 for volume up.  Is it possible to map these in Ubuntu?
<Droopsta915> i have a dvd+r rw. Do I have to erade anything on it to rewrite on it or does the rewrite erase automatically?
<rubydiamond> ubuntu 7.10]
<Mr_Speedy> Huufarted: they should be mapped in default
<Plugh> areay: someone pasted the following a little while ago --> ﻿See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frostburn> what would cause the trash icon on the toolbar to appear 1pixel wide?
<Huufarted> Mr_Speedy, mapped IN default or mapped BY default?  If you meant to type 'in', I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<carpii> a trash compacter ?
<streenz> Huufarted, in the menu... System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts   .... but as Mr_Speedy said they should be in there by default...
<Huufarted> streenz, thanks
<Plugh> areay: I can't check the link you posted at the moment. My ubuntu install is a bit unstable when it comes to the GUI side of things and I've just lost firefox until I reboot.
<areay> Plugh, ahh i see... can i paste it in a pm?
<Plugh> sure.
<Plugh> I should really do a fresh install of Ubuntu on this new machine but it always says it will update the partition tables of the HD and I don't want it doing that since it could mean I lose the contents of some of my other existing partitions.
<Charliehorse> arwe the ubuntu servers slow right now? i'm only getting 70kb/s
<Charliehorse> like downloading the CD
<IndyGunFreak> Charliehorse: thats a little slow.. try a torrent, those are usually pertty fast
<Mr_Speedy> Charliehorse: what about torrent?
<Charliehorse> okay
<Charliehorse> yeah i started at work, didn't want to use torrent
<Jocke1> Hi, Do anyone know if there is support for flashplayer when im running 64bits ubuntu? Cannot make it work. Sry if u are taking me for a noob but im new to linux.
<Charliehorse> if its not donw when i get home, switch then
<IndyGunFreak> Charliehorse: the torrents are really best, but thats still pretty slow, in my experience
<galatran> i formatted a ReiserFS HD into NTFS in windows, but now ubuntu wont mount that drive... it still says reiserfs but ntfs filesystem... how to fix this ?
<Charliehorse> i read somewhere once flash did not work on Ubuntu 64 in FF. Has this been fixed?
<Charliehorse> using 8.10
<Mr_Speedy> Charliehorse: yes
<Charliehorse> yay
<Plugh> areay: So far, all but two lines of the file you are sending me are commented out.
<Mr_Speedy> Charliehorse: i'm on 8.10x64 and works perfect in FF, but i'm using opera ;)
<Jocke1> okey, but did u download it from flashplayers homepage?
<Charliehorse> anothert question: What version of Java does ubuntu have? 1.6? because Apple has only given their users 1.5 :(
<Plugh> oops... closed wrong tab
<Droopsta915> A website is calling for the lates version of macromedia player, I click to insall and it says I already have the lates version. How do I use it?
<viktoragr> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Guest67854> hello, what's the ubuntu equivalent of the "slice tool" in PS. I need to code a site from a design and I've played around with Gimp but couldn't find anything similar.
<areay> Plugh, sorry it's long and there's loads of comments... i think it's just the default file...
<areay> Plugh, yea sorry
<ANTRat> !logs
<Plugh> it looks that way.
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Mr_Speedy> Guest67854:  PS via wine?
<holyguyver> What does this mean? Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkwidget.c:8547: widget class `GtkPizza' has no property named `row-ending-details'
<Guest67854> <Mr_Speedy>, that probably would work, doesn't ubuntu should have something native for that though?
<Mr_Speedy> Guest67854: GIMP ;)
<Charliehorse> can I use my Java 1.6 apps in ubuntu?
<Charliehorse> sorry i'm a nOOb at linux
<Seveas> Charliehorse, unless they expect some windowsnesses like having a c:\, they'll work :)
<Guest67854> <Mr_Speedy>, ya i'm in it, but which tool?
<Vladimir[LV]> how i can view process list and how many RAM is used?
<Vladimir[LV]> *are
<cmarques> Hey, just installed 8.10 and things are lot slower than in 8.04... I saw this thred ==> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094 about issues with Intel video cards (mine included). Does anyone know how to solve it?
<Charliehorse> Seveas yeah perfect, i use them on my mac and win, so they should work
<holyguyver> What does this mean? Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkwidget.c:8547: widget class `GtkPizza' has no property named `row-ending-details'
<Jocke1> how do u make your user root authorization? cannot copy files to where i want :S
<holyguyver> Hey what is a GTK WARNING?
<rrplay> Vladimir[LV], run top or htop
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: msg that sth goes wrong ;)
<Seveas> holyguyver, an indication that the programmer of the app you are using was slightly sloppy. Nothing too serious usually
<Charliehorse> rrplay is there a GUI at all?
<carpii> Jocke, use sudo <command>
<holyguyver> Seveas the app is Audacity.
<rrplay> Charliehorse, that deponds on your desktop
<Seveas> Mr_Speedy, given that pretty much all nontrivial gtk apps occasionaly spew an error, it's not an indication of impending doom :)
<Vladimir[LV]> rrplay: thank you
<Seveas> holyguyver, if the app works as it should, just ignore it
<rrplay> Vladimir[LV],  sure you bet
<holyguyver> Seveas, the app does not work as it should.
<Plugh> areay: I don't like using uuid's in grub. I prefer to use the device names.
<Mr_Speedy> Seveas: i'm ignoring it at most cases ;)
<Seveas> holyguyver, then you should file a bug :)
<Mr_Speedy> Seveas: and in most cases i'm running apps via alt+F2 or dosk instead of shell ;)
<travian_geek> is there a command to se what run-level Im running? And is there a command to change it?
<Mr_Speedy> *dock
<holyguyver> Seveas, but with how many people on Ubuntu use Audacity should this have been found earlier after all it says this every time I try to start Audacity.
<rrplay> travian_geek, telinit
<Mr_Speedy> travian_geek: what about telinit?
<rrplay> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mlbbarnes> I am trying to use amavis with clamd to scan my incoming email. When I receive an email I get this error. amavis[9653]: (09653-06) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 98) line 309.
<rrplay> !telinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telinit
<Mr_Speedy> !google telinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google telinit
<mlbbarnes> In my clamav.conf I have that set and everything matches but it would appear that clamd is not running. Only freshclam
<Plugh> areay: which partition contains your boot files?
<rrplay> !runlevel
<areay> Plugh, do i use the format /dev/* or (hdX,Y)? the partition i need to boot from is /dev/sda5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<Plugh> areay: (hd0,4)
<holyguyver> Seveas, but with how many people on Ubuntu use Audacity should this have been found earlier after all it says this every time I try to start Audacity.
<Vladimir[LV]> www-data  8798 95.0  0.8  30376  8356 ?        R    Feb23 2643:07 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<areay> Plugh, ok so i just change wherever it says the uuid to hd0,4
<Vladimir[LV]> Why this process uses 95% cpu?
<Charliehorse> how well does ubuntu work with intel intergrated graphics?
<halakar> hey all.  I don't use ubuntu, but I was wondering if you guys have the same nightmares I do with regards to Broadcom wireless chipsets
<chasboz> boot floppies are ok but you need to create one on installation of the os
<areay> Plugh, whats the property name instead of "uuid"?
<Charliehorse> i have an "Intel GMA 950"
<travian_geek> Mr_Speedy, How can i see what run-level im runnniing? Can i do that with the telinit?
<mike3_> Charliehorse, works pretty good.
<mlbbarnes> I am trying to use amavis with clamd to scan my incoming email. When I receive an email I get this error. amavis[9653]: (09653-06) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 98) line 309.
<HoboPrimate> what tool do ubuntuers use to convert downloaded .flv videos to mp3?
<mike3_> Charliehorse, I use a GMA 850 and it works fine.
<Charliehorse> mike3_ sweet
<Titan8990> HoboPrimate, you want to convert video to audio???
<halakar> anyone?  wow, this room is fast paced eh
<Mr_Speedy> ok, now i'm on turn :D what can force my GDM to reset randomly?
<Titan8990> halakar, yes, i do
<Thiras> HoboPrimate, i think ffmpeg can do that
<travian_geek> rrplay, How can i see what run-level im runnniing? Can i do that with the telinit?
<HoboPrimate> Titan8990: yes, its a music video from youtube, and I want to convert it to mp3..
<HEP85> Charliehorse: I have a 965GM. Worked out of the box
<Vladimir[LV]> www-data  8798 95.0  0.8  30376  8356 ?        R    Feb23 2643:07 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Vladimir[LV]> Why this process uses 95% cpu?
<Mr_Speedy> HoboPrimate: http://jdownloader.org ;) DL+converting
<Titan8990> HoboPrimate, I believe it is against the youtube TOU to download their videos
<HoboPrimate> Thiras: I keep getting Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<halakar> Titan8990: how to fix it?  I can connect to my network at home just fine, but if i go somewhere else, it's crappy! it takes forever to connecto to any access points
<halakar> Using broadcom BCM3418 w/ b43
<Mr_Speedy> Titan8990: it isn't
<chasboz> i have a 915gm
<Titan8990> halakar, using ndiswrapper?
<Mr_Speedy> Titan8990: but it will be
<halakar> No, b43 module
<Titan8990> Mr_Speedy, I thought thats how it always was
<Thiras> ehm maybe google knows
<halakar> I've already used b43-fwcutter to extract the firmware to /lib/firmware
<rrplay> travian_geek, runlevel
<Vladimir[LV]> www-data  8798 95.0  0.8  30376  8356 ?        R    Feb23 2643:07 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Vladimir[LV]> Why this process uses 95% cpu?
<Titan8990> halakar, I always had to use ndiswrapper because I had a broadcom 9xxx
<Mr_Speedy> Titan8990: but it is possible ;) it wouldn't be :(
<HoboPrimate> Mr_Speedy: thanks, will check out that program
<halakar> I'm about to go and buy an Intel card for the farking laptop.  I was just wondering if you Ubuntu guys have the same problems with Broadcom.
<Titan8990> halakar, eventually, I gave up and just ran linux in a VM
<halakar> Titan8990: Sorry to hear that duder
<Mr_Speedy> HoboPrimate: but after few hours of usage it's eating pretty much RAM ;)
<Titan8990> halakar, my best experiences have been with atheros
<Titan8990> halakar, I have seen bugs in the intel iw3945 drivers too....
<holyguyver> Seveas, every time I try to start Audacity it freezes instantly
<Mr_Speedy> HoboPrimate: needs java to run, and it's the best universal DL-er i know
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: problem with sound cfg
<holyguyver> Mr Speedy what is Sound CFG?
<Droopsta915> adobe flash player isn't working and when I go to reinstall, it says already have the latest version?
<HoboPrimate> does ubuntu's ffmpeg come without mp3?
<HoboPrimate> or installing mpg321 is enough
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: try to # aptitude install pulseaudio and then $ padsp audacity
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, that is how I get this error
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: and before thet u can remove ~/.audacity ;) that should help
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: u r running it with pulseaudio?
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, I cannot do that second one as there is something I am trying to recover.
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: what r u trying to recover?
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, I already did this # aptitude install pulseaudio and then $ padsp audacity a few weeks ago & I always run it as padsp audacity.
<rubydiamond> guys svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client
<rubydiamond> ubuntu 7.10]
<hackel> Does anyone know how to disable cpu scaling or force it to the highest level?  cpufreq-selector doesn't work, nor does setting the "performance" governor.  It's really frustrating!
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, I am trying to recover an audio recording I recorded myself in it, but every time I tell it to recover it it freezes.
<HEP85> Droopsta915: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Droopsta915> Whats the command to install adobe flash player?
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: i've never met sth like this, i'm sorry ;)
<Droopsta915> HEP85:thanks
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, what is sth?
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: something ;)
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: i'm forced to leave, bye
<Jocke1> where do i find a nice beginners linux manual? :P cannot even make flashplayer work, i want linux to work im sick of MS
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, Understandable, very few people have met something likle me.
<Titan8990> !flash | Jocke1
<ubottu> Jocke1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<holyguyver> Mr_Speedy, bye
<Mr_Speedy> holyguyver: so lucky :D
<Titan8990> Jocke1, the ubuntu wiki documentation is pretty good
<Titan8990> Jocke1, some of it is a bit outdated though
<Jocke1> okey thanks for the tip i shall look it up
<holyguyver> Well back to the old salt mines. Anyone know how to fix this? (audacity:20890): Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkwidget.c:8547: widget class `GtkPizza' has no property named `row-ending-details'
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, are you using Intrepid?
<Droopsta915> HEP85:It says download failed, the flash plugin is not installed.
<rrplay> hackel,: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<jacekowski> holyguyver: that's just warrning
<Jocke1> What is intrepid? :P
<Pici> !intrepid | Jocke1
<ubottu> Jocke1: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, latest release of ubuntu
<hackel> rrplay, if you were referring to root permissions, I was already running it as root.
<holyguyver> jacekowski, but I am unable to run audacity.
<Jocke1> yes im running 8.10
<jacekowski> holyguyver: that's not a problem
<rrplay> hackel, ;; http://wlmtips.com/2008/06/13/enable-cpu-scaling-in-ubuntu-linux-friday/
<jacekowski> holyguyver: you need search somewhere else
<ehloreverse> Hi everyone
<holyguyver> jacekowski, it is if you want to run audacity.
<ehloreverse> I'm search a staff of irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, you should be able to install the flashplayer using the package manager - System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<ehloreverse> for a urgent issue
<HEP85> Droopsta915: Strange. Maybe the link is dead. What Ubuntu version do you have?
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, search for Flash
<hackel> rrplay, aha, I think the applet was actually undoing the changes I tried to make running cpufreq-selector manually.  It's taking it now, hopefully it will continue working. :)  Thanks.
<Droopsta915> HEP85:8.04
<rrplay> hackel: you bet
<holyguyver> How Can I Get AUDACITY To Work In Ubuntu?!
<jacekowski> holyguyver: but i have same message and it's working
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, also there is a great Free book on Ubuntu - its PDF format  - www.technospot.net/blogs/download-free-ubuntu-guidok/
<hwilde> !nowplaying
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nowplaying
<holyguyver> jacekowski, well I am getting the messege & it is not, it feezes at startup.
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, also there is a great Free book on Ubuntu - its PDF format  - www.technospot.net/blogs/download-free-ubuntu-guide-ebook
<nomasteryoda> sorry about that ... laptop keyboards are not my friend
<HEP85> Droopsta915: Try this package: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.152.0ubuntu1~hardy1_i386.deb
<Droopsta915> I just reinstalled adobe through synaptic and it wont work, any help please?
<Jocke1> hmm isnt it the flashplugin-nonfree that is the "flashplayer"?
<Droopsta915> HEP85: I'll be back
<Titan8990> Jocke1, yes
<tehboriz> what's the best irc program for unbuntu? I'm looking for SSL and simplicity
<Titan8990> Jocke1, it is the adobe flash player
<Titan8990> tehboriz, thats personal opinion, but I like xfire
<Blaize> tehboriz, xchat
<Droopsta915> HEP85: It says error: a later version is already installed, I'm going to remove it and reinstall, see waht happens
<Titan8990> tehboriz, xchat is what I meant
<nomasteryoda> xchat?
<nomasteryoda> what i use
<Jocke1> okey so i shall get the macromedia?
<tehboriz> is xchat really availible for it?
<tehboriz> i'm using xchat on my windows right now
<Titan8990> Jocke1, just do:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tehboriz> im noob at linux do all i do is sudo apt-get xchat ?
<Titan8990> Jocke1, make sure enabled the restricted repos
<Blaize> tehboriz, sudo aptitude install xchat at command line
<Titan8990> !flash | Jocke1
<ubottu> Jocke1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tehboriz> thanks Blaize
<Titan8990> !restricted | Jocke1
<ubottu> Jocke1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: or if you can't figure that out, install xchat-gnome (not quite as robust as xchat, but it'll get you on IRC)
<nomasteryoda> Jocke1, and that book link i posted... its a good ebook to read up on ubuntu
<tehboriz> i wanna be pro at linux lol
<holyguyver> When I try to run audacity in ubuntu I get this error "padsp audacity (audacity:20772): Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkwidget.c:8547: widget class `GtkPizza' has no property named `row-ending-details'" & then Audacity freezez & will not let me use it at all.
<wikzo> I am unsure of how to install Notefinder in Ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone help me telling me exactly what to type in the terminal? http://code.google.com/p/notefinder/
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps for some reason my right click open link in web browser is  broken in every app i try it in, am using  8.10  ubuntu with gnome atm  what can i do to set this . use to  work in kde..
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: you gotta crawl before you run a marathon
<rubuntu> Can someone help me out a bit on Bash-scripting?
<tehboriz> oh has anyone tried BT3? Are there skins for ubuntu that mimic it?
<ninom> hello all. just installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop p205d satellite. I am wondering is there a way like in windows to see wireless connections that are around you, in the neighborhood? and if yes, how to do this?
<HEP85> Droopsta915: I get a MD5 mismatch. It seems the file from Adobe is newer than the package. So you can only wait or try it manually
<mikkysixx> @nimon there's the network manager icon next to the clock in your upper right corner
<tehboriz> is there a way to have ubuntu stop asking me for keyring pw and all that uac kind of stuff?
<nomasteryoda> ninom, kismet would be a geeky, yet very good tool for that
<DIFH-iceroot> tehboriz: use a blank password for keyring
<tehboriz> it didn't let me do that when i installed 8.10
<siteneza> hi
<DIFH-iceroot> tehboriz: hm dont know, 8.04 works fine with blank keyword
<ninom> mikkysixx, yes i saw the network manager, but it doesnt list any connections around me or my wireless connection i have to manually type the ssid and so on
<nomasteryoda> ninom, you can add gps data and have it speak the names/status of those access points too
<ninom> nomasteryoda, how to do this ?
<tehboriz> DIFH-iceroot, i'm looking for more of stuff like "this lets you modify essential parts of the system, plz enter password" - workaround
<nomasteryoda> ninom, sudo apt-get install kismet
<siteneza> you are doing software
<ninom> ok i gotta switch my connection to my router and than i ll connect and do this
<Jocke1> how do i make  repositories enabled?
<ninom> nomasteryoda, i will try this and if nothing i ll be back :)
<noiz_> hi
<noiz_> so i asked some help before and the guy i asked screwed absolutly everything up
<hackel> rrplay, bah, just like before, it worked for a while, and now it resets to the lowest speed no matter what I do. :/
<noiz_> now i cant use absolutly no good graphix
<rrplay> Jackel add then to /etc/apt/sources.lst
<noiz_> rrplay who was the guy who was helping me? , he ruined everything :(
<Titan8990> noiz_, how did he manage that?
<noiz_> rrplay he told me to edit some config
<rrplay> hacke; see here as well http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Titan8990> noiz_, which config? did you make a backup?
<rrplay> noiz_,  which config ??
<noiz_> titan8990 no but he told me to change only 1 thing
<noiz_> rrplay it was the graphix thingy or something
<noiz_> rrplay he told me to add "driver" "fireijorwwhatevertherewas"
<rrplay> noiz : was /etc/X11/xorg.con ??
<Titan8990> noiz_, that would be xorg.conf
<noiz_> rrplay yes really familiar
<Titan8990> noiz_, just change it back
<Titan8990> rrplay, always have the user make a backup of config files before changing them
<rrplay> Titan8990,  thanks
<noiz_> Titan8990 but how i get my graphix how they were before
<noiz_> titan8990 thank you
<hackel> rrplay, I've seen that before, setting it manually doesn't work either, unfortunately.  I guess it must be some larger bug.
<Titan8990> noiz_, what was it before you changed it?
<Titan8990> noiz_, or, what graphics card are you using?
<Pokshun> ﻿guys, if I change my MAC address in Linux (Ubuntu)... will this also reflect on my Windows dual-boot installation?
<noiz_> titan8990 the problem was
<Titan8990> Pokshun, no
<noiz_> titan8990 that i did have bad graphix at cs so he asked what i told ati radeon
<noiz_> titan8990 then he talked something that i dont have any working drivers
<rrplay> Titan8990,  I did not have noiz edit his file someone else
<noiz_> rrplay it was somone else.
<noiz_> it was the guy whos name started whith i >d
<Titan8990> noiz_, alright, change whatever the driver was to:    Driver "radeon"
<prince_jammys> incarus
<noiz_> titan8990 noo titan
<Titan8990> noiz_, but make a backup first:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Titan8990> noiz_, alright, then don't....
<noiz_> titan8990 no you dont get it
<rrplay> hackel:  from the looks of it you are not alone with your chipset and scaling problems
<noiz_> titan8990 the thing was there was no "driver" there before
<Titan8990> noiz_, what don't I get?
<Titan8990> noiz_, alright, but I am telling you what driver will work
<wikzo> I am unsure of how to install Notefinder in Ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone help me telling me exactly what to type in the terminal? http://code.google.com/p/notefinder/
<Titan8990> noiz_, the open source radeon driver will always get you in
<Pokshun> Titan: if I change my MAC address using the macchanger utility, how do I revert back to the original MAC address?
<noiz_> titan8990 i have ati radeon 9200
<Titan8990> noiz_, you just won't be able to get 3D going
<Dan> Hello
<Titan8990> noiz_, that, you can worry about after your system boots
<noiz_> titan8990 but can you help me whith that after?
<Titan8990> noiz_, possibly
<thewrath> hey is the alpha release of 9.04 out?
<noiz_> titan8990 how i open that xorg stuff anyways ? :/
<RxDx> was the bug that makes over cycles on hd fixed on ubuntu 8.10?
<newmember> ubuntu keeps kicking my putty session off.  How do I stop this
<Titan8990> noiz_, AFTER you make the backup:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noiz_> titan8990 sorry i have been on linux only for 4 months and i am not the birghtest kid around the block
<bernz> thewrath, see #ubuntu+1, i think, for best news on that
<Dan> I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu. I bought a DJ effects processor, I pluged it into my pc (through USB) and now I would like to ask how do I set it so the music that comes out of my laptops speakers is the music run though the effects processor
<Dan> ?
<noiz_> titan8990 it says permission
<noiz_> titan8990 permission denied
<adamw9678> Hello all, I am using virtualbox to run ubuntu is there something i can do so that I can change the screen resolution at the mo I only have one choice?
<Titan8990> noiz_, thats because you didn't use sudo
<icarus> hello, whats the preferred driver for an ati radeon x300?
<icarus> to play a commercial game in wine
<bernz> dan, does the effects processor have a native (its own) driver for linux?
<knusperfrosch> hab qt4.5 über ein ppa installiert. wie werd ich's wieder los?
<Dan> bernz, it does'nt need one, it does'nt use anysoftware.
<Droopsta915> Anyone know why my latest version of adobe flash isn't working?
<knusperfrosch> got qt 4.5 from a ppa, how do i get rid of it?
<noiz_> titan8990 he made me open in a notepad somehow
<DIFH-iceroot> Droopsta915: not working is a very good description
<noiz_> titan8990 alot easyer to find it there :O
<Dan> bernz, what do you think I have to set?
<bernz> dan, ...but it's in fact a USB device? (i didn't know devices like that would have a "common" driver, like mass storage (MSD), for example)
<nomasteryoda> ninom1, ok .. now you need to put in your card model like this site says... its a little bit of editing the /etc/kismet/kismet.conf file, but not much unless you want to do GPS and speech too. ... i'm finding a good howto url for you... I just keep copying my kismet.conf file into /etc/kismet/ from a backup as it always is the same for my wireless card
<Jimi_Hendrix> hi...i am not at a linux pc, so can someone tell me a US server that has the ubuntu repo on it?
<Dan> bernz, it's not a USB device, I had a special wire that switches it from RCA to USB
<macrobad_> adamw9678, generally, you have to install Virtual Box guest additions on the *guest* OS, but I recall it didn't work for me with Ubuntu 8.04, although worked with most other linuxes.
<noiz_> titan8990 this does not look the same :/
<noiz_> titan8990 it looks alot diffrent
<Droopsta915> DIFH-iceroot:Yes it is. lol
<DIFH-iceroot> !download | Jimi_Hendrix
<ubottu> Jimi_Hendrix: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<noiz_> titan8990 can we talk in private ? alot easyer
<noiz_> ok he bailed on me
<noiz_> Somone want to help me out whit my graphix? ;/
<bernz> dan, ahhh... so are you using line-in/line-out to put your fx processor "inline"? (sounds like that would be the way) -- in that case, your soundcard and driver need to support full duplex (most modern ones do)
<macrobad_> noiz_, so did you backup and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as he advised?
<noiz_> macrobad_ yes
<Dan> bernz, Yes, how do I switch it on my ubuntu computer to be able to hear the music run through the effects processor?
<bernz> Dan, if you have a brand/model number, i could "see" the device on the Web and get a better idea
<Dan> One second.
<noiz_> macrobad_ but it still seems weirder than the one i saw when the other guy told me to change it before the problem
<agreenmac> question: i have a wd external firewire hard drive.. can i partiton off a few 100 gigs for ubuntu and boot off of that on my macbook pro?
<eseven73> what filesystem is a dvd? I'm trying to mount it but getting "wrong fs type[...]" errors
<noiz_> macrobad_ there is alot more stuff on it
<Achoth> Hello. Sometimes when I boot my server, a dialouge appears where I can choose from resuming regular startup, repair filesystem, repair broken packages and so on. I want it to always just resume startup. Is this possible?
<Titan8990> noiz_, yeah, you can send me a PM but I am working on some stuff of my own
<rrplay> hackel, ; your problem solved if not try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394911
<Dan> bernz: PM
<jhonnyboy> Hey guys. I just finished installing vbox and i am having trouble setting up my first Virtual Machine.
<Jimi_Hendrix> DIFH-iceroot, i ment a mirror that firefox would be downloaded from if i do sudo apt-get install firefox
<macrobad_> noiz_, what kind of picture do you have now? Is it 640x480 or what? What do you call weird? I do not quite understand what exactly is your problem.
<noiz_> macrobad_ it is 800*600 cant go bigger
<agreenmac> can anyone help with installing ubuntu on a macbook pro though duel booting?
<Droopsta915> DIFH-iceroot:I can't see videos. It says I need to upgrade, when I upgrade, it says I already have the latest version.
<noiz_> macrobad_ and when i go to cs my fps now 10 times less
<eseven73> what filesystem is a dvd? I'm trying to mount it but getting "wrong fs type[...]" errors
<hackel> rrplay, I'm still having trouble, but I don't think these tools will work because even the low-level proc interface doesn't work, it seems like a kernel issue.
<macrobad_> noiz_, run 'lsmod -l | grep radeon' to check whether radeon driver is properly loaded
<chasboz> if you are using virtual box have you installed additions?
<rrplay> hackel  that's why we sometimes config a custom kernel
<noiz_> macrobad_ Usage: lsmod
<King_tiger_claw> Hi guys
<macrobad_> err
<noiz_> :/?
<King_tiger_claw> Hello
<sli_> hello
<macrobad_> noiz_, sry, I meant 'lsmod | grep radeon'
<macrobad_> :)
<rrplay> hackel,  : because those options in a custom kernel are avail and specific
<noiz_> macrobad_ np, radeon                123296  0
<noiz_> drm                    80660  1 radeon
<King_tiger_claw> I never use linux. But I want to use linux.
<hackel> rrplay, yeah, maybe I'll get around to that eventually!
<noiz_> macrobad_ before he told me to write alot of stuff to terminal and paste the output
<noiz_> macrobad_ but i am too dumb to fix :/
<noiz_> macrobad_ he was talking abaut something ati drivers not working properly
<rrplay> hackel I know for sure that those are options would very likely solve your problem done corecctly
<rrplay> hackel: the kernel is the heart of linux anyhow
<noiz_> macrobad_ so i dont actually know what to do anymore
<noiz_> macrobad_ now i am stuck on even worse graphix than before and i cant fix it :)
<macrobad_> noiz_, well if you have loaded the right radeon driver, and it still works worse then it used to, there are two solutions. 1. try to configure it. 2. reset xorg.conf into default settings
<DIFH-iceroot> Jimi_Hendrix: you cant download firefox directly from the repos apt-get is using but apt-cd is maybe what you need
<DIFH-iceroot> !apt-cd | Jimi_Hendrix
<adamw9678> jhonnyboy what the prob?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cd
<noiz_> macrobad_ how i do that?
<DIFH-iceroot> !aptoncd | Jimi_Hendrix
<ubottu> Jimi_Hendrix: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<noiz_> macrobad_ :/
<hackel> rrplay, heh, yes I realize that, I've been compiling kernels for 10 years.  The problem is I still want the CPU to scale normally, it's just that I need it to be at the highest level for Flash video.
<macrobad_> noiz_, I know how to do the second, you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg', but let's try to configure it first
<rrplay> hackel:: me too
<noiz_> macrobad_ would it be easyer on pm?
<Jimi_Hendrix> DIFH-iceroot, ok well what server (or just a list of servers is fine) would i download x from when i do apt-get install x
<rrplay> hackel: thought i saw a few script a while ago adressing the same isssue hang on
<macrobad_> noiz_, ah, let us discuss it on the channel. Maybe there is someone with Radeon here, who could help you, because I don't even have it. :)
<DIFH-iceroot> Jimi_Hendrix: look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jay_mf> hi
<noiz_> macrobad_ oh pellets , ok well
<noiz_> macrobad_ so where should i start?
<Jimi_Hendrix> DIFH-iceroot, can you just post one...i am not on a linux computer
<Tamago> has anoyone gotten compiz fusion working with the nvidia driver?
<macrobad_> noiz_ just a sec, I'll check one thing
<noiz_> macrobad_ he even gave me some page
<DIFH-iceroot> Jimi_Hendrix: just a german  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Jimi_Hendrix> ok
<Jimi_Hendrix> that will do i just want to see something
<noiz_> macrobad_ i still have the page if you would like
<noiz_> macrobad_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/145715
<noiz_> macrobad_ he explained that , my drivers are not working and my pc is trying to 3d render or sumth
<macrobad_> noiz_, btw, which system do you have?
<noiz_> macrobad_ amm ,ubuntu
<noiz_> macrobad_ i accidently run into linux few months ago when my box was intruded by some skiddie
<macrobad_> noiz_, I mean, which Ubuntu?
<noiz_> macrobad_ i replaced my windows whith linx / bad mistake
<noiz_> macrobad_ amm .. i am not shure >D
<noiz_> macrobad_ and if it is helpful then i think i am not using a dvi / what ever that is
<tommy179> Hallo
<noiz_> macrobad_ how i find out what ubuntu i am on
<macrobad_> noiz_ :) 'cat /etc/lsb-release' would show the contents of the specified file, and it should be written there
<noiz_> macrobad_Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<noiz_> macrobad_ ubuntu 8.04.1 :D
<macrobad_> noiz_ Oh, I have almost the same: Ubuntu 8.04.2
<tommy179> c u
<noiz_> macrobad_ that should make things a little easyer i think :d
<noiz_> macrobad_ heh all the things i do for my gaming and linux , missing top gear atm :D
<noiz_> macrobad_ ah the agony
<Droopsta915> How can I view videos if I cant use flash mediaplayer?
<noiz_> macrobad_ so what should i do? or are you looking in to it already ? :)
<mani_> can anybody send me full port scanner i.e fin,null etc
<mani_> exit
<noiz_> Oh god
<macrobad_> noiz_, what?
<rrplay> hackel, :: what processor are you running and kernel ??
<noiz_> Anyone here whit a radeon ati 9200 and know's how to actually make it work ?
<noiz_> macrobad_ eh nothing .
<erUSUL> noiz_: i used to have one of those that worked fine with the free radeon driver
<hackel> rrplay, Intel Core2 Duo T8300, 2.6.28-6-generic.
<noiz_> erUSUL well .. it does but not 3d render
<macrobad_> noiz_, 'aptitude show xserver-xgl | grep State' should tell us whether you have XGL rendering enabled or not. it might be a problem
<rrplay> hackel,   really sweet man !
<Sw3RvE> will any version work via usb flash drive/
<erUSUL> noiz_: iirc it is blacklisted for compiz but it can do other 3d stuff just fine
<hackel> rrplay, heh yeah you would THINK a cpu like that could handle playing a simple flash video!  If it weren't such garbage software...
<noiz_> macrobad_  it actually did give no output
<JW> Could someone please tell me briefly: is apt-get the "standard" "preferred" way to install software on Ubuntu or is there some other "standard" tool that's usually used?
<noiz_> macrobad_ State: not installed
<linny1> when you renice a user does/should the nice value get reset on reboot ?
<macrobad_> noiz_ ok, then one possible reason is invalidated
<noiz_> macrobad_ ok .
<rww> JW: apt-get is fine. aptitude and synaptic and kadept are fine too. they all use the same package management system.
<erUSUL> JW: all tools are just front ends for the same package database apt aptitude synaptic etc
<noiz_> macrobad_ should i go put my water boiler working to make some coffe , as i can already see it will be going to take time :)
<JW> yeah ok I know about all the front-ends but I wasn't sure if there was some special one that is supposed to be used by most folks.
<linxeh> is there a command line tool for reconfiguring network settings? or should I just edit the config manually ?
<JW> thanks
<rrplay> hackel  you got more than enough speed man    is it just playing flash vids or just speed in general
<macrobad_> noiz_ yeah, why not. I hope, it won't take more then 20 minutes though
<linny1> when you renice a user does/should the nice value get reset on reboot ?
<darkhelmetlive> is it possible to configure network manager to use different dhclient.conf configs for different interfaces? i need it to prepend different DNS servers for wireless and wired interfaces.
<hackel> rrplay, it's just flash.  Also have an nvidia card so have to use their awful proprietary drivers which slow things down.
<noiz_> macrobad_ that really depends on you and my cooperation :D
<macrobad_> noiz_ can you paste you current xorg.conf to pastebin.org
<noiz_> macrobad_ yes shure
<Izinucs> hackel: did you install nvidia's 180.29 driver or use the one with ubuntu?
<noiz_> macrobad_ i cant copy it all together
<rrplay> hackel     oh man   this is not the same problem     this is way easier then cpu throttling
<noiz_> macrobad_ when i scroll down the other stuff dissapears and when i scroll up it appears again
<macrobad_> noiz_ why? btw, it is pastebin.com and not pastebin.org
<noiz_> macrobad_ i am not that dumb >D
<macrobad_> noiz_ which editor do you use?
<rrplay> hackel previously in this chat others were installing macromedia flas as well
<noiz_> macrobad_ its in my terminal.
<macrobad_> noiz_ :) sry
<noiz_> macrobad_ xD
<macrobad_> noiz_ can you open it with gedit?
<noiz_> macrobad_ how i do that
<noiz_> macrobad_ i know if i had the command to do that yes i can
<macrobad_> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fiftyone> howdy, is there anyone here who knows about fluxbox?
<hackel> lzinucs: I'm on 180.29.
<fiftyone> or knows the channel for fluxboxbuntu?
<hackel> 2D performance is just terrible for this speed CPU.
<noiz_> macrobad_ http://pastebin.com/m2bd6b61a
<fosco_> fiftyone: #fluxbuntu
<hackel> rrplay, the problem is that for some reason with the default settings, when flash is running it is not elevating the cpu, causing it to run at 800mhz.
<fiftyone> fasco_ thank you
<puremichael> hmm.. i'm downloading with epiphany and got 100%, but nothing happens... any ideas?
<trumee> guys, i installed asterisk 1.4.21 on ubuntu intrepid 8.10. It is crashing with this error terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::length_error'  what():  vector::_M_fill_insert
<trumee> anybody uses asterisk here?
<rrplay> hackel   and you still got slow 3d   ?? as well
<noiz_> macrobad_ http://pastebin.com/m2bd6b61a if you didn't see it yet :)
<macrobad_> noiz_ I did. It's pretty messy. :)
<rrplay> hackel: is that nvidia driver installed properly
<hackel> rrplay, no, 3d is decent.
<hackel> rrplay, yeah, I'm pretty sure that it's working fine.
<rrplay> hackel  nvidia-xconfig --help
<almost> hi
<Dorisane> lo all. - im using ibex, the network manager is driving me nuts. a) it wont keep any settings i put in it. b) after saving a setting it sometimes disappears. currently on every boot i have to set the eth0 ip manually
<din_os> how can make jedit open .txt files by double-clicking with nautilus for ALL users? (using console preferably)
<almost> there is a bug in dcc-client if i install from source tar ball will it make a diffrence
<hackel> rrplay, I've already enabled all the optimisations I could find.
<noiz_> macrobad_ well atleast you can understand few things from it , i cant understand a thing
<linxeh> how do I reconfigure networking (IP etc) from the command line ?
<rrplay> hackel:: then it appears to be multimedia codecs
<carpii> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<hackel> rrplay, well yes, it's Flash, like I said.  It's just extremely poorly written and proprietary, it doesn't use hardware acceleration the way mplayer or gstreamer does (which work fine).
<carpii> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gescape> hi
<Melik> hey guys, my /var/lib/dpkg/status file is missing.. and i can hardly do anything. how can i rebuild a new dpkg status file?
<rrplay> hackel, it's probably just a matter of reinstalling your flash player
<erUSUL> linxeh: use ifconfig from command line
<gescape> I am trying to change the position of the mouse pointer after X is started. Can anyone help me to find some tips, config or something?
<hackel> rrplay, I highly doubt that.  It's just one library, I'm not using a packaged version.
<Rodya> I am attempting to use the Connect to Server option in the Places menu to connect to my ssh server, and I am getting an "Unkown error code: 6"... I can ssh into the same machine via a terminal just fine (its actually how I am using irssi right now), but the Connect to Server dialog always fails (and I've double and triple checked the information). Any ideas?
<noiz_> macrobod_ you editing it or something?
<gescape> Gnome sets cursor in the middle of the screed (desktop)... I want to change it
<Chill619> Can someone help me out I just installed 8.10 fresh on a 64 Bit Desktop. Post install if I run from HD I can't get past a Starting bluetooth hang
<gescape> so when I log in the cursor is for example in the bottom left corner...
<macrobad_> noiz_ It seems though that you have ati driver loaded.  Anyway, just generally, there are three drivers for ATI Radeon cards, and these are fglrx (fastest, but buggy from Adobe), radeon (stable but slow open source for old ati cards), and radeonhd (stable open source for new ati cards). You seem to use the correct driver, and the correct server version. The only two reasons it can be broken are improper config, and compiz running and preventing
<rrplay> hackel, are you talking about standalone flash your browser
<linxeh> erUSUL: sure, but for reboot? are there no scripts that manage the configs in /etc/network ?
<fiftyone> I am trying to get two partitions i have  to automount at startup one works the other dosent for some reason  one if fat32 the other is NTFS I got the NTFS to moount nicely but the fat 32 dosent want to automount
<gescape> has anyone tried to change this ever?
<Melik> hey guys, my /var/lib/dpkg/status file is missing.. and i can hardly do anything. how can i rebuild a new dpkg status file?
<rrplay> hackel, :or your browser
<darkhelmetlive> is it possible to configure network manager to use different dhclient.conf configs for different interfaces? i need it to prepend different DNS servers for wireless and wired interfaces.
<hackel> rrplay, in-browser (youtube, hulum etc,).  Other people have reported similar issues, so I've accepted that it and am just trying to set the cpu frequency as a work-around until Adobe (or gnash) gets their act together.
<noiz_> macrobod_ so what happened? he told me to change something and it ruined everything
<linxeh> erUSUL: and similarly for wireless configs etc
<rrplay> hackel::  did you try opera ?? go no problem with firefox on 1.87
<Dorisane> theres no way the network manager can be this broken, surely
<trumee> guys, does anybody use asterisk here?
<hackel> rrplay, no I haven't tried opera, I don't want to add even more proprietary software to the mix!
<noiz_> macrobod_ i rebooted and it start then the screen scrambled and then it asked me if i want to configure or run on slow graphix i puted it on configure set everything i could tought on , that was choosing ati drivers and then it didnt let me choose bigger resolution
<noiz_> macrobod_ that guys whith the name starting whith I sUCKS!
<noiz_> macrobod_ he ruined everything :/
<macrobad_> noiz_ Make a backup of xorg.conf with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.macrobad' and reset the settings into default with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'. It should make at least the desktop look ok.
<rrplay> hackel so maybe just check your flash plugin
<illumin8> hackel please see this site reguarding flash http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<macrobad_> noiz_ That's why a). backups are essential; b). I never trust anyone on the IRC. ;)
<hackel> illumin8, I'm already running the latest version from there.
<noiz_> macrobod_ and now i will reboot?
<illumin8> hackel specificly the 64 bit version?
<prince_jammys> noiz_: look in your irc logs for what you changed. apparently, you did it in private
<hackel> I've had this issue since I got this computer, through all Flash versions, including the 32-bit versions run via ndiswrapper.
<noiz_> macrobod_ yes i did,  i cant find how i see the logs?
<macrobad_> noiz_ Now reboot to ensure everything is updated.
<illumin8> hackel, the website i linked you is in reguards to the 64 bit version released 2/24/09
<Necrosan> Any of you use snes9x?
<Titan8990> !ask | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hackel> illumin8, Ahh, sorry, I'm running 10.0d21 which was released a month or so ago.  I'll try the latest one now.
<taxidriver5057> ciao
<johan12> hi all! is ~4.16 MB/s an resonable speed when copying ~450 GB from one portable hdd to another with both useing usb2.0 and 7200rpm?
<taxidriver5057> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bernz> johan12, seems a *little* slow, but nothing too bad... i think my best (observed) results are around 6 MB/s, but copying only 300 GB (on identical 500 GB drives)
<rrplay> illumin8, thanks he hackel should be ok now
<noiz> macrobod_ thank you
<illumin8> rrplay,  :)
<noiz> macrobod_ actually this is much better
<macrobad_> noiz: great!
<noiz> macrobod_  lol now to find some help whith my keyboard dumb mistake
<rrplay> illumin8,  yeah thanks
<noiz> macrobod_ i cant use my keyboard on cs anymore for some reason
<Necrosan> I cannot get snes9x to recognize both of my joypads, my config is at http://www.necrosan.com/snes9x.conf
<Necrosan> Any ideas, anyone?
<bernz> johan12, also, that was almost all large contiguous files (typically at least 150 MB)
<noiz> macrobod_ and ty god i remember what i did before it started happening
<macrobad_> noiz: just a sec, I'm preparing for a networking presentation with a classmate
<johan12> bernz: what's the best app to use when doing these kind of large "backups"?
<macrobad_> noiz_ check if cs if still slow, btw
<noiz> macrobad_ oh i cant play
<rrplay> noiz, :: see it can all work out
<noiz> macrobad_ i cant join the server because i cant open console because the keyboard :d
<noiz> rrplay because there are helpful guys like you and macrobad around
<bernz> johan12, not sure, because so far i've generally just copied the entire volume with dd, or a partitioning program (i even tried just a straight 'cp', but that was painfully slow)
<rrplay> noiz,  about 1475
<noiz> macrobad_ but yes i have it showing fps on the game start screen and it was better
<noiz> rrplay and yes :D
<noiz> So hey , can somone help me out , i messed whit some keyboard shortcuts (sound shortcuts only) set my num numbers to play sound n etc on my totem player
<noiz> and then after that pretty much something happened and my keyboard does not work on cs
<philux-dijon> bonjour
<Droopsta915> Can someone help me get the adobe flash player to work again? It was working earlier today I don't know what I did, but I cant watch videos anymore. I've reinstalled an older version, the latest version, but nothing seems to work?
<philux-dijon> does anyone know how to change the way that cheese names the pictures ?
<johan12> bernz: currently copying with roadkil's unstoppable copier (used in the past many times in winxp) through wine now, could that be a "problem"?
<bernz> johan12, in fact, my plan (when i get 'round to it) is to use rsync for backups, and just turn on the "backup drives" once a week, and have a script that does whatever necessary to kickstart the sync
<billiard_junkie> got a little problem here.  I have an Belkin wireless g card (Atheros chipset 2413) and I installed Ubuntu 8.04, which did not have good support for the card.  I tried madwifi, but I could not get it working.  I read around a bit and came to the conclusion that 8.10 would have better support for such things.  So, I went and installed it. Voila! the wireless works flawlessly; however, when I reboot, wireless connectivity is lost.
<bernz> johan12, oh yeah, as "cool" as wine is, it can't avoid some wasted processing on translation, and on top of that, if it craps out for any reason, Windows tends to abandon the whole operation or whatever, which can be annoying (even if it just means a 'chkdsk')
<Titan8990> billiard_junkie, i have the same card and it works perfect with madwifi
<Titan8990> billiard_junkie, but you have to blacklist ath5k
<billiard_junkie> hmmm
<stabler> does anyone know of a good walkthrough on using google smtp for sendmail
<adamw9678> I am trying to add some screen resolutions but when I open gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf I cant find the resolutions at all?
<hackel> illumin8, rrplay, unfortunately, I'm not noticing any improvement with this Flash version.  Still causing 100% (single core) cpu usage.
<noiz> Can somone help me , i got a problem whit my keyboard on counter strike , it has worked JUST fine until today when i set some keyboard settings (shortcuts (only few) the keyboard works everywhere besides counter strike . i play counter strike whit wine.
<Poundo> how do I install an editor like bluefish on a GNU/Linux distro.
<Titan8990> billiard_junkie, my guess on why it didn't work for oyu
<eseven73> A really easy GUI way of auto backups I found is, grsync (gui for rsync) and gnome-schedule (gui for cron), you can thank me later ;)
<bernz> johan12, so i would say if you actually want a "mirror" of your drive, and the drives have the same size and geometry, use dd because it won't waste time analyzing the file system; it just copies straight -- this only makes sense if your volume is mostly full, however; if you're less than 75%, i dunno the best method
<Poundo> is there an rpm or deb on it how do I find out
<billiard_junkie> thanks Titan8990, I will look into how to do that
<eseven73> don't use RPM's
<Poundo> ok what then
<eseven73> ppa or debs
<eseven73> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Titan8990> Poundo, is EMACs not good for you?
<johan12> bernz: i'll stick with current method, only ~400GB left............. ;P
<Droopsta915> !flash player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player
<stabler> does anyone know of a good walkthrough on using google smtp for sendmail
<Titan8990> Poundo, anyways:   sudo apt-get install bluefish
<_VIM_> Titan8990: Emacs?!! VIM!! ;)
<Titan8990> Poundo, always search the repos first
<_VIM_> :P
<adamw9678> I am trying to add some screen resolutions but when I open gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf I cant find the resolutions at all?
<fiftyone> i was wondering if someone could look at this information i have been trying to automount a partition but it wont seem to mount correctly. 80gb disk /dev/sda3 file system fat32 mountpoint /media/disk-2
<Poundo> Titan8990: apt-get not on the machine
<macrobad_> noiz_ as for cs keyboard shortcuts, can't you just reset them to default? I recall there was such a setting.
<rrplay> hackel: do you have another user acount avail or even temporarily create a temp user and try the flash player ?
<satansaunt> how would i go about adding eac to the list of apps in wine???
<noiz> Can somone help me , i got a problem whit my keyboard on counter strike , it has worked JUST fine until today when i set some keyboard settings (shortcuts (only few) the keyboard works everywhere besides counter strike . i play counter strike whit wine.
<Titan8990> Poundo, are you not running ubuntu? this is the ubuntu support room
<AdamDV> Hello, I'm wirting a MOTD, but  want it to echo the output of "users", how do i do this?
<noiz> macrobad_ no it is not that
<Poundo> no uname says GNU/Linux
<billiard_junkie> Titan8990: the thing that really bugs me is that I am connected right now using that card.  First boot after install it works fine
<billiard_junkie> lol
<noiz> macrobad_ the mouse works fine, but i can not even WRite init
<Titan8990> billiard_junkie, odd, probably is in need of a blacklist though
<macrobad_> noiz_ as for cs performance, if it is still bad, you can try disabling compiz effects. that should boost up all video games.
<Titan8990> Poundo, im guessing you didn't install this os?
<billiard_junkie> alright, will try it out
<noiz> an somone help me , i got a problem whit my keyboard on counter strike , it has worked JUST fine until today when i set some keyboard settings (shortcuts (only few) the keyboard works everywhere besides counter strike . i play counter strike whit wine.And i cannot even write in cs i cant open the console nor do anything whit the keyboard on cs, only whit the mouse
<hackel> rrplay, I've tried this before, it doesn't make a difference, nor does disabling compiz.  I've been working on this for ages. :)
<Droopsta915> I've installed the swf player and still, I cant play videos! I'm going to reinstall this.
<noiz> macrobod_ to play cs i need my keyboard to work on cs :P ty for the suggestion i will do that :)
<Poundo> titan8990: no it's on some host somewhere
<kristian_> i got a clean install of ubuntu and i went to youtube.com with firefox, and i need to install flash. how can i do it in terminal? sudo apt-get install ???
<Titan8990> Poundo, alright, so let me get this straight, you have an OS, but you don't know what it is
<Titan8990> Poundo, you want a program, but you don't know what package manager it uses
<rrplay> hackel it could very well be that some of the flash player files in your /home dir are corupted period
<Titan8990> Poundo, are you being serious?
<satansaunt> :)
<Poundo> Titian8990 no I know it's GNU/Linux according to uname -a
<satansaunt> lol
<Chill619> Can someone help me out I can't get my fresh install to boot? running 8.10 and getting stuck on Starting bluetooth or if I run from the CD its a USB error and mouse and keyboard don't work
<Titan8990> Poundo, all linux is GNU/Linux....
<Titan8990> Poundo, so now we have narrowed it down to around 100 distros
<macrobad_> noiz_ np. Then I'll finish preparing for my presentation meanwhile.
<noiz> macrobad_ is there a way i can reset all keyboard settings on linux? like the shortcuts and etc
<hackel> rrplay, there is only one file, and I've just downloaded the latest version of it.
<prince_jammys> AdamDV: i don't know that that is possible with motd, though it is with issue
<Poundo> Well then i am being serious, the shell is bash thats about all I know
<Titan8990> Poundo, where did you get this computer?
<SpEcLeDx2> hello everyone I am having an issue with flash audio while using nxclient to connect to an LTSP 5 server,  when I play any flash with audio I get this error on the command line...ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:625:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument....Could not set hardware parameters
<rrplay> hackel; but as with others and rewriting a new flash player and others have had the same problem from previous versions on the pc
<macrobad_> noiz_ I think you just did it for half of those with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. The other half is sitting somewhere in the gnome keyboard settings, and then several more keyboard shortcuts are served by compiz.
<Jmz> Brb restarting and booting into xubuntu
<Poundo> Tutian8990:It is an outfit that provides muntile hosting environments
<hackel> rrplay, yeah, you have to make sure to delete the old library, restart firefox, and then put the new one in place, then it works fine.
<Poundo> sorry Titian8990
<rrplay> hackel: the problem lies with the 'dot files' in ~/.fooXXetc
<Titan8990> Poundo, with the given information, the best I can do is recommend you manually compile the source code
<porter1> Anyone know where I can find more recent OGRE libs for ubuntu?
<porter1> In repos?
<hackel> rrplay, Ah, right, that's just a cache though.  Removing ~/.adobe has no effect.
<Titan8990> porter1, check the official ogre site to see if they have their own repo
<satansaunt> how would i go about adding eac to the list of apps in wine???
<Titan8990> satansaunt, gnome menu editor?
<Poundo> Titan8990; thanks i figure it out package managers and unix are new to me obviously
<jaymes0> i'm having install issues on a machine with an intel ich9r controller, it seems to install grub on one of my bios raided disks, and not on the one i'm selecting to install the os on
<rrplay> hackel: .~?.macromedia
<noiz> macrobad_ nahh the keys dont work
<noiz> macrobad_ it is just soo weird
<Titan8990> Poundo, which package manager are you using?
<rrplay> hackel:~/.macromedia
<satansaunt> you mean main menu editor- cos i tried that, first place i went
<Titan8990> Poundo, nvm, I thought you were saying you figured out the package manager....
<hackel> rrplay, Ah yes, I'm removing that too.  I've set my flash preferences not to store anything locally.
<satansaunt> then i tried to add via 'add application' option in wine
<satansaunt> no luck
<noiz> Can somone help me , i got a problem whit my keyboard on counter strike , it has worked JUST fine until today when i set some keyboard settings (shortcuts (only few) the keyboard works everywhere besides counter strike . i play counter strike whit wine.And i cannot even write in cs i cant open the console nor do anything whit the keyboard on cs, only whit the mouse
<Titan8990> satansaunt, you are just trying to get it to appear in the menu?
<Poundo> Titan8990: Thats the question which package manager can i use on RPM shows up but some one said that was a bad idea
<stabler> does anyone know of a good walkthrough on using google smtp for sendmail
<satansaunt> yep
<noiz> Is there a way to reset all your keyboard settings?
<satansaunt> just for ease of access
<Titan8990> Poundo, its dependant on your distro
<rrplay> brb
<acu> I want to stop krdc - how can I do that - how can I know whether it is on at all ?
<Poundo> Titan8990: round and round. How do i find out what the distro is?
<Titan8990> Poundo, debian, ubuntu and derivitives use aptitude,  suse and derivitives use yast,  rhel and dervitives use yum,  and gentoo, bsd and dervities use portage and pkg
<Titan8990> Poundo, ask the person that installed it
<CUJO> acu  type in a shell ps -ef | grep Krdc
<jief-> hello. did something happen to ubuntu's packages signing keys? everytime we update our machines through our local repo, we get a warning about the key for ubuntu-security
<noiz> Titan8990 how can i update my wine to the latest version?
<Titan8990> Poundo, sometimes uname -r will do it, not always
<noiz> titan8990 if i may ask
<CUJO> that way you'll know if it's running
<Titan8990> noiz, you really can't unless they have thier own repos
<CUJO> the if it is type kill -9 and the number of the process
<Titan8990> noiz, or don't mind manual compilation
<macrobad_> noiz: Unfortunately, there is no easy way to do ir currently. I've told you there are at least three places: xorg.conf (which we reset), System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts of GNOME, and then in CCSM General options->Key bindings. Go there and check the keybindings you want.
<ninom> have a problem with finding wireless connections aroound me, any good program wireless network connections for ubuntu 8.10 with graphic interface
<Titan8990> noiz, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<n8tuserf> ninom -> you should only access your own AP
<ninom> wifi radar doesnt seem to work on my ubuntu
<jief-> ninom: not completely GUI, but look into kismet
<Titan8990> ninom, iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ninom> i cant find my own either
<jief-> it has a nice ncurse interface
<noiz> macrobad_ but i got the num things disabled and there is nothing else wrong there
<ninom> if i want to find my own network i have to type the ssid
<jief-> ninom: kismet scans the air for wifi access points
<ninom> wifi radar doesnt work, kismet doesnt have graphic interface i believe
<Titan8990> ninom, sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<macrobad_> noiz, so is your problem about keyboard accelerators, or special media keys?
<n8tuserf> ninom -> make sure your driver is working first,  do you know what chip you have on your nic card?  sudo lshw -C network
<noiz> macrobad_ i dont have a idea :/
<bernz> ninom, you're sure your WAP is not set to prevent broadcasting of its SSID?
<billiard_junkie> Titan8990: If all works well, I will be back
<macrobad_> jief, ubuntu ppa repositories were finally signed. could it be the reason for your warnings?
<macrobad_> noiz: what kind of keys do not work?
<ninom> n8tuserf i did what you said and i got something
<noiz> macrobad_ NONE
<noiz> macrobode_ even the console wont work
<macrobad_> noiz: only in cs?
<macrobad_> what?
<noiz> macrobod_ yes
<ninom> AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter atheros communications
<rrplay> hackel: let me know what's up with that
<macrobad_> noiz, ah, so outside cs all the keys work. right?
<noiz> macrobod_ yes
<noiz> macrobod_ but it is not cs's fault
<noiz> macrobod_ but wait ima tell what happened few minutes ago
<hackel> rrplay, No change.  High cpu usage, lots of video tearing, etc.
<dadda> I followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874 and now I can access the internet with my machines on my local lan but they can't ping the gateway nor each other it seems?
<noiz> macrobod_ i went on cs and i used my mouse to navigate myself to new game , and then when you are already in the game you need keyboard to get out so is tarted cliking random keys as i dont know how you close a windows whit linux, and then it started lagging and i saw my "applications" on top of cs so i moved my mouse, while i was moving my mouse i was moving in cs
<dadda> My gateway can't reach the local area network but it can give them internet access
<noiz> macrobod_ but yes no other key besides mouse keys work in cs for some reason
<noiz> macrobod_ the thing is it can not be cs's fault .
<rrplay> hackel, unbelievable just with the flash vids try updatedb  and log back in with the new install
<jaymes0> is there a way to make the desktop installer 'ignore' all disks in a system bar the one selected for install?
<macrobad_> noiz weird. So, it worked ok before you tried to exit with random keys?
<noiz> macrobad_ nahh
<noiz> macrobad_ only the mouse worked
<Titan8990> jaymes0, easiest way would be to just unplug them
<Milkeh> what were the parameters in rm to remove a directory
<noiz> macrobad_ noone never had this problem before :/
<Titan8990> jaymes0, but the installer won't install on drives that you don't tell it to
<prince_jammys> Milkeh: -r ,or you can use the rmdir command if it's empty
<rrplay> hackel,  by the way firefox was NOT running when you reinstalled any of this right ??
<jaymes0> Titan8990: I just tried an install, and it put grub on a different disk than the os was installed to
<macrobad_> noiz: No idea. I suppose it must be a problem of messed up wine configs then.
<jaymes0> and 'broke' a raid 0
<noiz> macrobad_ for some reason i think that too
<Milkeh> prince_jammys, thank you
<hackel> rrplay, No.  I don't think flash or firefox uses the locate database for anything.
<Titan8990> jaymes0, are you aware that raid0 is slower and less fault tolerent then two single disks?
<noiz> macrobad_ as the problem started after i added a keyboard layout
<noiz> macrobad_ and maby that messed wine up
<macrobad_> noiz: In this case the most reasonable way is to reset wine to default settings with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh, but then you'll have to reinstall CS.
<noiz> macrobad_ so u advise me to reinstall wine and cs?
<Milkeh> how come my icons have gone big all of a sudden?
<noiz> macrobad_ oh ok shure ty
<rrplay> hackel,  what I asked you was if firefox was NOT running at the time you reinstalled
<Milkeh> in my drop down menus
<jaymes0> it's just a fakeraid thing on an ich9 controller, and yes im aware about the tollerence and marginal speed differences :)
<macrobad_> noiz No problem. Hope, it works finally!
<hackel> rrplay, yes, that was my first answer.
<noiz> macrobad_ wait tell me the exact command how to reconfigure wine?
<Titan8990> jaymes0, anyways, does the installer recognize your raid0 or is it displaying both disks seperatly? softraid, fakeraid, or hardraid?
<jaymes0> its displaying the raid0 disks seperately
<tisker> Hello, all!
<jaymes0> and im installing on a different, non raided disk that is connected to the same ich9 controller
<Milkeh> does anybody know how to make my icons in my drop down menus smaller?
<Nytrix> what do i type in terminal to install GTK+ themes engine?
<Titan8990> jaymes0, I would just manually install grub then
<Titan8990> !grub | jaymes0
<ubottu> jaymes0: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Droopsta915> Is there a way to get my machine working to an earlier date? Kinda like a restore point.
<Titan8990> jaymes0, that is, if thats all that its missing
<Nytrix> what do i type in terminal to install GTK+ theme engine?
<jaymes0> can i stop grub from being installed on the desktop installer?
<Titan8990> jaymes0, no
<Titan8990> jaymes0, not even on the alternate installer
<jaymes0> it's missing yes, but my issue is that it installs on a different (and raided...) disk, breaking it
<macrobad_> noiz The command is dpkg-reconfigure, and it has to be run as root, i.e. with sudo. One argument is '-phigh', which means to do everything automatically and don't ask questions, and the other is the name of the package you want to reconfigure. Putting it together, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh wine'
<fiftyone> I stated to install KDE yesterday from apt-get but my internet connection died half way in. now when I try and install again it says all of the packaages are missing and cant download
<Droopsta915> I cant get my flash players to work, so I need to reinstall Ubuntu, but if I can restore the system to an earlier time that would be better.
<Titan8990> jaymes0, alright, but you already installed everything but grub on the intended disk, correct?
<jaymes0> yeah
<rrplay> Hacke: did you download a deb file or a tarball
<Titan8990> jaymes0, alright, so install grub, in the future, unplug your raided drives during installation
<noiz> macrobad_ lol i actually did not ask for the explanation of the code but just for the exact code >D
<Titan8990> jaymes0, or prior to installation I should say
<jaymes0> yeah, i should have done
<tisker> I have troubles with terminus font. I did install it by aptitude install xfonts-terminus then do something with fonts on suggesions in web  now I can't use terminus at all
<noiz> macobad the funny thing is that command did not work :D
<tisker> I did remove and install - no result
<Milkeh> I'm trying to make my icons in the applications menu smaller, can anybody help me
<macrobad_> noiz, and don't forget you might need to clean out '~/.wine' before reinstalling CS.
<billiard_junkie> yay!
<jaymes0> i think the installer should be more careful though :)
<noiz> macrobad_ how can i just remove it :D
<noiz> macrobad_ and then reinstall alot easyer that way
<noiz> macrobad_ that made me just feel dummer
<fiftyone> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Droopsta915> I uninstalled my flashplugin-nonfree, now it wont reinstall.
<macrobad_> noiz I know, but I though you could have figured out the command for reconfiguring wine yourself, and told the story in case you'll need this command any more. As for ~/.wine, yes, just delete it.
<macrobad_> noiz it would delete all windows programs in wine
<Nytrix> what do i type in terminal to install GTK+ theme engine?
<J_A_X> is there a way to 'restart' the mouse?
<Droopsta915> Whats the command to install adobe flash?
<J_A_X> I'm getting a weird image corruption on it, and it's really annoying
<Slart> !flash | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Synny> sup guise
<Synny> soup
<noiz> macrobad_ i think i found out
<Synny> =/=
<noiz> macrobad_ i think i know what is the matter
<benvon> /quti
<Gnea> -!- There is no such nick guise
<mustangg> would someone please kindly clarify - concerning RSYNC. If I have a few "daily" backups and wish to archive only the necessary files, can I just grab " the very first + very last"  directories?
<Slart> sup test
<macrobad_> noiz, great. I have to go though.
<Nytrix> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<kristian_> nobody knows, nobody cares. :-)
<Nytrix> google it
<Nytrix> what do i type in terminal to install GTK+ theme engine?
<fosco_> Nytrix: sudo apt-get insatll gtk2-engines-enginename
<Slart> Nytrix: you own advice doesn't work for you? =)
<billiard_junkie> lol
<bohemian_> anyone used userful multiplier?
<Nytrix> nope
<bohemian_> sort of multiseat thing?
<bohemian_> i can't separate my screens properly
<gigasoft> i have problem with instaling oracle 11 g on a linux ubuntu
<gigasoft> any help?
<bohemian_> anyone ?
<Nytrix> Nytrix: sudo apt-get insatll gtk2-engines-enginename?
<kitty_> I need help as well
<Nytrix> whats the engine name?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mustangg> Nytrix:  I' ve already gone over the man, a few faq's and some personal websites with " tutorials". I still can' t get tell :) hence my question in the chan.
<fosco_> Nytrix: the one you want to install
<bohemian_> bohemian_: anyone?
<illumin8> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitty_> :) 'k
<fosco_> Nytrix: example, for ubuntulooks engine: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<kitty_> does anybody know how to get sound back on Ubuntu. I have no sound whatsoever
<rrplay> Nytrix look here http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/installing-a-new-gtk-engine-in-ubuntu/
<Gnea> !sound | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kitty_> I did some upgrades and my sound is gone
<kitty_> TY  :)
<Nytrix> fosco_, i try to install a theme and it tells me i need "GTK+ theme engine" but doesnt tell me exactly the one i need to install
<mustangg> forget that "still can' t get tell" which made no sense. I only meant that the info is incomplete (in regards to my experience) for answering my question
<rrplay> Nytrix,  are you installing Aurora Gtk Engine ??
<Nytrix> i try to install a theme and it tells me i need "GTK+ theme engine" but doesnt tell me exactly the one i need to install
<Nytrix> rrplay, i guess i will try and see if that works with the theme
<rrplay> Nytrix,  :: did you look here http://twodayslate.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/installing-a-new-gtk-engine-in-ubuntu/
<Nytrix> yeah im looking now
<bernz> Nytrix, you *might* have some luck with 'aptitude'; i could be wrong, but i think it has a good ability to find dependencies and automagically add them to your "shopping cart" for installation
<rrplay> Nytrix,  this is probably what you want
<Jezster> does anyone have a recommendation for the linux distro on a machine like the MSI wind?
<Guest54361> how exactly do you instal a tarball in terminal
<Jezster> I'm currently playing with Ubuntu based Crunchbang .
<bernz> Nytrix, (in which case, you can probably select the "main" thing you need -- gtk+ theme engine -- and it'll select everything else you need for htat)
<mustangg> guess I'm looking for the voice of experience; for an rsync backup can I grab the first+last directories it made and have a "whole" backup? or must I keep all increments in between as well..
<Titan8990> !compile | Guest54361
<ubottu> Guest54361: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Titan8990> Guest54361, its not recommended....
<Slart> Jezster: as for all small, "weak" computers that run on battery.. something light.. xubuntu, slimmed down ubuntu/kubuntu or DSL or siilar
<enhazed> Hello. Could someone please (try to) help me set up internet connection sharing via wlan from ubuntu to XP? Thank you.. (couldn't find any working tutorial for this online so i ended up here) :)
<Titan8990> enhazed, its called ip masquerading and it is a very advanced networking topic....
<Guest54361> let me try it
<Slart> mustangg: why not try it.. create a folder, run some backups, change some stuff.. see if you can restore it
<Jezster> slimmed down ubuntu ... hmm... so apt-get remove stuff or is there a minimalist version?
<Slart> mustangg: it doesn't look like anyone here can answer your question.. you could perhaps tell us how it works
<enhazed> Titan8990: is there no program that might do this? I saw something involving Firestarter, but for some reason it doesn't work for me... (says it can't access wlan0)
<Slart> Jezster: well.. there is a minimal version.. you could start from that and add only what you need.. but I think keeping the stuff running at a minimun is more important than just not having stuff installed
<Titan8990> enhazed, firestarter is a dead project... you should use ufw or edit iptables directly
<Guest54361> ok im pritty new to linux and im running xubuntu
<Slart> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Titan8990> Guest54361, and why the need to compile something from source?
<Guest54361> i could really use the actual command to instal a tarball thats not in package manager
<Jezster> Slart: thanks - have you got a pointer to the cutdown version of ubuntu ...
<Jezster> any help would be great
<Titan8990> Guest54361, it doesn't work like that....
<Slart> enhazed: for a standard setup it's something like 3 iptables commands.. I'm not sure if wlan is going to make it any different though
<Slart> !minimal | Jezster
<ubottu> Jezster: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Titan8990> Guest54361, you need to view the documentation that came with the code
<Jezster> thanks all :)
<Slart> Jezster: also you could google for "tweak ubuntu".. there are good advice out there.. (along with some not so good)
<Titan8990> Guest54361, what is that you are trying to compile?
<Guest54361> ok ok well i just wanna run a few benchmarks anyone know a program i can instal with the pakage manager
<Huufarted> Guest54361, is it .bz2 or .gz?
<Slart> Jezster: try "powertop" too.. it might give you a few minutes extra from your battery
<Titan8990> Guest54361, just search synaptic for "benchmark"
<Guest54361> ok 1 min
<enhazed> Slart: where can i find those three commands? :)
<mustangg> Slart: I wish I knew what could help, but that's why I'm here. I basically created an incremental rsync backup using flyback.  And now I'm just trying to recover from *something*(?!),  which killed my fakeraid+lvm and partitions and a few other complaints from both the hardware and linux utils..
<Huufarted> Hey, Titan8990 got a question for you on that note sorta related.  What's the difference between Add/Remove and Synaptic?
<Jezster> thanks - I have just ordered a 6cell battery for my advent4211 ... should last about 4-5 hours :)
<fearful> Huufarted, nothing
<Titan8990> Huufarted, not sure, I always use apt-get and apt-cache
<Slart> enhazed: I usually just google for "ip masquerading iptables" or something like that.. it's the same for most linux distros so it doesn't have to be ubuntu specific
<fearful> Huufarted, there both from aptitude
<Titan8990> Huufarted, I don't really use GUIs
<fearful> Huufarted, just add/remove is more basic than Synaptic you have more options to view dependencies and all the rest on synaptic unlike Add/Remove where its just the program itself.
<Huufarted> Titan8990, I'd like to use the command line version as well, but I'm fairly new to repositories in general and the GUI provides a real easy way for me to search
<Slart> enhazed: here's some good reading material... perhaps a bit more than necessary but knowledge is always good, right? =)
<Slart> enhazed: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Huufarted> fearful, thanks that makes a lot more sense.  That's kinda what I thought it was.
<Guest54361> ugh titan can you suggest a all around benchmark?
<Huufarted> Guest54361, benchmark for what?
<fearful> Huufarted, you can use search with command line too, apt-cache search <name> (and wildcards can be used)
<Slart> mustangg: oh.. I thought you were trying to setup some kind of backup system
<Huufarted> awesome, fearful.  :)  I like that.
<Guest54361> just an all in one sorta benchmark
<Slart> mustangg: I don't really know much about rsync.. I've tried using it once or twice but it never agreed with me
<Titan8990> Guest54361, time....
<enhazed> allright, i will read up on that and try to do it myself, if it doesn't work i'll be back for help.  thank you very much :)
<Titan8990> Guest54361, using this syntax:   time COMMAND
<Titan8990> Guest54361, will display the length of time that it took to run the given command
<mustangg> Slart: I was originally and did sorta using suggestions from the chan which is how  ended up with flyback. It's just a gui really for rsync.
<Slart> enhazed: do that..you have to .. setup ip masquerading.. enable ip forwarding.. setup NAT
<Guest54361> titan do you know a good all in one kinda benchmark program
<Titan8990> Guest54361, no
<Huufarted> Guest54361, for instance if you wanted to benchmark the 'rm' command, you could type 'time rm -rf /*'
<Titan8990> Guest54361, search synaptic
<enhazed> ok :)
<Huufarted> guest54 but I wouldn't recommend it
<Slart> enhazed: you might want to start a dhcp server too.. but it isn't really necessary for just one or two computers
<bernz> mustangg, i haven't looked closely at rsync yet, but it's highly likely to require all the "intermediate" files because a delta scheme is very typically done that way
<Slart> enhazed: you can skip the parts about compiling kernels and such.. all that stuff is already done for you
<nickrud> Huufarted, that's straying really near the edge of malicious advice ...
<Huufarted> nickrud, true that.  Should have made it more abundantly clear it was in jest.
<Synny> guys
<KenBW2> is there a command to open a new image in gimp without having to go to File > New?
<mustangg> bernz:  fair enough. any idea on data integrity? ie: is there any mechanism i place to maintain it? I' ve had to recover these off a corrupted ntfs partition..
<Synny> how do i start compiz
<Synny> i installed the packages
<mishu> Hi ... I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid on a Toshiba L300 notebook ... My wireless signal was very bad, so i tried to install the windows drivers with ndiswrapper ... it didn't work any better, it was actually connecting worse ... now i removed them, but i can't seem to get the original generic ubuntu driver to get auto re installed ..
<Synny> etc
<Slart> KenBW2: ctrl+N ?
<nickrud> Huufarted, a lot of people here don't use english as a first language, and nearly all jests are obscure. Jesting with dangerous commands will cause serious issues for you ;)
<mishu> So how do i get the wireless card to work on the ubuntu generic dirver ?
<Slart> KenBW2: at least that what it says in the menu
<Synny> How do i run compiz
<Synny> ffffffffffffffu
<KenBW2> Slart: i mean one i can add to a launcher
<Synny> How do i run compiz
<Titan8990> mishu, there isn't a generic wireless driver
<Synny> How do i run compiz
<FloodBot1> Synny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> !wireless | mishu
<AckerMANn-Sabin> hello
<ubottu> mishu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AckerMANn-Sabin> I need help .. co can help me ?
<Titan8990> !compiz | Synny
<ubottu> Synny: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<AckerMANn-Sabin> please.
<Huufarted> mishu, what chipset
<mishu> Titan8990, ... well the wireless was working before ... without me doing anything ... now how do i get it back
<nickrud> !ask | AckerMANn-Sabin
<ubottu> AckerMANn-Sabin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Titan8990> !ask | AckerMANn-Sabin
<Synny> ?
<bernz> mustangg, hmm... nothing i've read so far suggests there are error recovery mechanisms :-( but that does't mean there aren't necessarily, just that i don't know of 'em
<Synny> How do i run compiz
<guntbert> !repeat  | Synny
<ubottu> Synny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mishu> Huufarted, it's a realtek
<Titan8990> mishu, few the troubleshooting in the wifidocs page
<AckerMANn-Sabin> I have installed on my ubuntu: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.52: undefined symbol: av_lfg_init
<Huufarted> mishu, k.  I can't help you with that one, sorry.
<mishu> k, thx
<Huufarted> synny, have you bothered checking the menus for Compiz?
<bernz> mustangg, i suspect you'll have to read the rsync docs semi-deeply to discover whether there's some way of saving your data
<Huufarted> nevermind, Synny left.
<Slart> KenBW2: there seems to be a -b switch for adding batch commands.. sounds useful
<n8tuser> mishu -> do you remember which driver it was?
<bernz> mustangg, i *do* think that rsync can use different methods (other than standard "delta" histories), and they might offer better redundancy
<spaceBARbarian> how can i share a folder over samba through commandline ?
<spaceBARbarian> i am using xubuntu as a vbox guest
<mishu> n8tuser, no .. the wireless card just worked when i installed ubuntu and updated it
<Necrosan> I cannot get snes9x to recognize both of my joypads, my config is at http://www.necrosan.com/snes9x.conf
<Necrosan> Any ideas, anyone?
<n8tuser> mishu -> well, do this instead  sudo lshw -C network   lspci -vvv   and post it in pastebin
<mishu> will do
<n8tuser> mishu -> those are two separate commands
<mustangg> bernz/ Slart:  I have no choice today as it's sorta a done deal, though I hope not a _done in_ deal.. but thanks for sharing what you could.   later
<mishu> n8tuser,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/123031/
<n8tuser> mishu -> well, do this instead  sudo lshw -C network ; lspci -vvv   and post it in pastebin, note the sudo
<protodog> hi i need help changing the 'Download From' source URL, because I'm trying to upgrade Feisty Fawn to 7.10
<KenBW2> Slart: seems to be a bit more powerful than what i want
<mishu> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/123032/
<protodog> does anybody know how I can do that? the us.archive.com URL gives a 404 because the URL no longer exists for feisty fawn...i need to override it with backports URL
<n8tuser> KenBW2 -> eh, i saw an article that you have to compile your own driver for that unknown name brand of wifi you have
<acu> guys, I want to uninstall krfb (since it sucks and x11vnc is working) - how can I do that - if I try to unistall krfb from synaptic package manager, it forces me to uninstall the whole kde ?
<KenBW2> n8tuser: ah, thats solved now
<rrplay> Nytrix, : did you get your gtk engine 'aurora'  'clearlooks' installed ??
<n8tuser> KenBW2 -> which driver you found?
<KenBW2> n8tuser: i installed linux-modules-backports-intrepid and all was well
<n8tuser> mishu -> did you try to understand the output of the commands I gave you?
<n8tuser> KenBW2 -> okay, cool, you got it figured out
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<KenBW2> n8tuser: thanks for the help earlier though :)
<mishu> n8tuser, didn't yet.. doing something else .. will now
<n8tuser> KenBW2 -> no sweat, no name brand sometimes creates headaches
<AckerMANn-Sabin> I need help with ffmpeg on my linux machine.
<AckerMANn-Sabin> who can help me ?
<Slart> protodog: there is a repository for out of date releases.. I think it's something like old-releases.ubuntu.com but I'm not sure
<protodog> Slart: hi thanks. i'm using the out of date releases repo, but in the update manager the "Download From" URL keeps overwriting prerequeists-sources.list
<Slart> AckerMANn-Sabin: just ask your question.. if someone knows they will answer
<protodog> Slart: which keeps using the us.archive.ubuntu.com URL
<AckerMANn-Sabin> I have problem with my ffmpeg from my ubuntu machine.
<Slart> protodog: oh... that's annoying
<protodog> Slart: is there a way for me to override that to use the backports URL?
<Slart> protodog: you could edit the sources.list file directly.. and not run the software sources thingy
<Slart> AckerMANn-Sabin: that's not a question.. not even close
<Slart> !details | AckerMANn-Sabin
<ubottu> AckerMANn-Sabin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<protodog> Slart: if i do a apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, it still runs the sources.list-d/prerequisits-sources.list file...
<n8tuser> protodog -> wouldnt you just run apt-get update   to get the updated list?
<protodog> n8tuser: apt-get update works fine, but when you go to dist-upgrade it somehow fetches the "prequisites-sources.list" URL
<Slart> !ro | AckerMANn-Sabin
<ubottu> AckerMANn-Sabin: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<n8tuser> protodog -> where is that coming from?  prequisites-sources.list ?
<protodog> n8tuser: actually sorry. apt-get update INCLUDES prerequisites-sources.list
<protodog> n8tuser: /etc/apt/sources-list.d/prerequistes-sources.list
<eseven73> Is there a way to have Firefox automatically be sent a kill signal if taking like 40%+ CPU for more than like 2 minutes? I've only found a way to kill any processes but not application specific.
<n8tuser> protodog -> mine is empty
<durt> hey folks, how do I find out what's using a module when it's not listed in lsmod.
<protodog> n8tuser: i think it only puts it in if you're doing a dist-upgrade...also i'm using feisty fawn so that might have something to do with it
<n8tuser> protodog -> oh i see..
<chronic> guys i downloaded a movie and can't play it , it's a avi, player just crashes
<_VIM_> chronic: do you have all the codecs? And what player and what version of ubuntu?
<protodog> n8tuser: yeah i'm trying to upgrade to 7.10 but i want to specify an alternate URL. i know it's using the URL from 'Download From' in Update Manager, cuz if i change that URL, prerequisites-sources.list will change to that URL as well
<n8tuser> protodog -> whynot do a fresh install instead? upgrade seems to be problematic
<FreshPrince> good night
<protodog> n8tuser: well i feel i'm so close! if i can just find out where it's stuffing that URL, and override it, i'd rather do that
<chronic> _VIM_,  player is totem. i think i have codecs, how do i check?
<erUSUL> chronic: try another player vlc is popular
<_VIM_> chronic: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras or added medibuntu's repos, or gstreamer stuff? If not, you prolly are missing the codecs
<_VIM_> !codecs | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chronic> i'll check
<_VIM_> chronic: I think dpkg -l gstream* might list the gstream ones, if you have them...
<_VIM_> yep that 'dpkg -l gstream* will show you if those are installed or not chronic i just checked on mine :)
<chronic> nope dont have restricted extras installed
<_VIM_> ah, well do that as a last resort, from what ive heard the meta packages are kinda messy, although i've had no issues
<suicky> holasssssss
<chronic> i have whole bunch of gstreamer stuff listed
<_VIM_> chronic: try installing totem-gstream and maybe even VLC, that should do the trick
<chronic> ok, thank you
<mikevankuik> I'm trying to install sendmail to be used by php so I can send information forms to my mailaddress but something doesn't work
<mikevankuik> I get this warning:"warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<Nytrix> can some1 tell me how i can fix this??? http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr271/w3bmast3r/?action=view&current=x.png
<_VIM_> dont thank me until your player starts playing what you want :)     if all else fails sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  chronic
<[S8]KaSzo> how come in new ubuntu installs, I get blank screen, the older versions of any linux distro worked great.
<R3N0V4D0> anybody for ubuntu ultimate 2.1?
<DVA5912> I have created a user called webmaster on my machine i have proftpd installed and the users home direcoty is /var/www/ the user can login and get a listing but can not create a file or directory. anyone know why?
<R3N0V4D0> hello
<Sjimmie> DVA5912: that must be because of permissions, check which group is the owner of that /var/www directory and subdirs and put your webmaster user in that group aswell
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> whats the entry for your webmaster looks like on /etc/passwd  ?
<Sjimmie> then set your group perms to +w for that dir
<R3N0V4D0> http://downloadubuntusoftware.info/ultimate-edition-2.1-x86.iso
<[S8]KaSzo> I used to be able to run Live Cd (anylinux) with no difficulties...
<R3N0V4D0> http://downloadubuntusoftware.info/ultimate-edition-2.1-x64.iso
<R3N0V4D0> unreleased
<DVA5912> Sjimmie: i dont think so because i can create diretorises with sudo
<[S8]KaSzo> I still have the same box, yet any new distros I get blank screen (optnrm)
<DVA5912> using terminal
<DVA5912> Could it possibly be wanting the webmaster user added to the apache group?
<taz_> Can some one tell me the command to open a file in the console under sudo
<fearful> taz_,
<erUSUL> taz_: what kind of file
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> whats the entry for your webmaster looks like on /etc/passwd  ?
<DVA5912> looking
<taz_> I need to open it to edit it its a .conf file
<chronic> i uninstalled totem and installed totem gstreamer but it also crashes the same way
<erUSUL> taz_: gksudo gedit file.conf
<fearful> taz_, gksu gedit /file
<_VIM_> vim /path/to/file
<taz_> thank
<DVA5912> webmaster:x:1004:1004:,,,:/var/www:/bin/bash
<n8tuser> taz premitive ways  ed  filename.conf
<fearful> taz_, read my pm
<Nytrix> can some1 tell me how i can fix this??? http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr271/w3bmast3r/?action=view&current=x.png
<erUSUL> vim is useless for beginers...
<_VIM_> woot privative editors ftw :)
<arghh2d2> sudo nano filename
<DVA5912> n8tuser: webmaster:x:1004:1004:,,,:/var/www:/bin/bash
<Droopsta915_> Would having swf movie player affect my adobe flash player?
<chronic> vlc is open source?
<erUSUL> chronic: yes
<chronic> ill give it a go
<DVA5912> how do i add webmaster to the www-data
<vale_maio> hello everybody
<erUSUL> DVA5912: sudo adduser user group
<Nytrix> can some1 tell me how i can fix this??? http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr271/w3bmast3r/?action=view&current=x.png
<vale_maio> i'm having a bad time configurating my tv card
<Droopsta915_> I'm reinstalling my system because I can't get the flash player to work. Anyone got any better solutions?
<vale_maio> can somebody help me?
<Jimi_Hendrix> how would i check what version of ubuntu is running from bash?
<Droopsta915_> vale_maio:whats up
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Nytrix> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vale_maio> Droopsta915_: i can't configurate tvtime to receive tv channel from my tv card
<Nytrix> can some1 tell me how i can fix this??? http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr271/w3bmast3r/?action=view&current=x.png
<Huufarted> I have a problem guys.  3 programs so far.  TightVNC, gparted, and now Bonnie.  I install the apps, but I get no icons in my Applications menu. A ny ideas?
<Droopsta915_> vale_maio:sorry, i've never used tvtime.
<Droopsta915_> I'm reinstalling my system because I can't get the flash player to work. Anyone got any better solutions?
<vale_maio> Droopsta915_: no problem :)
<fearful> Huufarted, right click the applications panel and hit edit menus and see if they're there
<Nytrix> can some1 tell me how i can fix this??? http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr271/w3bmast3r/?action=view&current=x.png
<Marmaduke> So I just enabled desktop effects, now whenever I click anything I get a black box, so I can not do anything.  I have no idea what the problem is, I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, and deleted compiz, and the same problem.  Can anyone tell me how to turn off desktop effects from text mode?
<vale_maio> Droopsta915_: can you help me configurating my OS?
<Huufarted> fearful, checking
<vale_maio> i mean, to install my tv card properly
<Brad450> can someone help me get past this
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Brad450> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Brad450>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090225173034
<FloodBot1> Brad450: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chronic> vlc crashes too, must be codec problem
<Huufarted> fearful, no they are not listed.  Well, gparted is but that's because I added it manually.
<Droopsta915_> vale_maio:no, sorry I don't know what that is.
<vale_maio> ok
<Marmaduke> thanks brad 450 I saw that in a forum and tried it, I forget the exact result but I believe it said something like that directory does not exist.
<Huufarted> fearful, a small bit of background, a few days ago, I somehow butchered a dependency or so and was forced to run a reinstall over top of the previous one.
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090225173034
<Nytrix> can some1 tell me how i can fix this??? http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr271/w3bmast3r/?action=view&current=x.png
<Droopsta915_> vale_maio:I haven't had any luck fixing my flash player today. It doesn't play any videos. I can't watch youtube videos or nothing.
<fearful> Huufarted, I've had that issue too for some applications, I just added them manually like you say but I noticed some come up there, if it continues then it could be a problem
<Kirsch> hey guys, someone deleted "chattr" from my server, what package does that come in so i can reinstall?
<Kirsch> this is 8.04 LTS
<Huufarted> fearful, that's the thing.  The last 3 apps I've installed have done this.
<fearful> Huufarted, which dependency
<Huufarted> fearful, I couldn't figure it out.  It dealt with gtk+ though
<vale_maio> Droopsta915_: cool... :P
<Brad450>     how do i get past this what command do i use
<Brad450> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090225173034
<fearful> Huufarted, yea I thought of that too weird that three, give me a second
<vale_maio> Nytrix: have you tried with sudo apt-get?
<Huufarted> fearful, I couldn't figure it out and it kept running me in circles with the required dependencies, so I was forced to do a reinstall so I would ASSUME it overwrote anything that was jaked
<Huufarted> jacked*
<fearful> Huufarted, yea I really don't know what to say I'm stuck without knowing the name
<Droopsta915> Help please, I uninstalled my flash player, then reinstalled itand it still doesn't work. I go to adobe and it says I have the latest version installed, but it doesn't play any videos for me, anyone ever have this problem?
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090225173034
<Brad450> HOW DI I GET PASSED THIS ^^^^
<Nytrix> how?
<vale_maio> Nytrix: what package are you trying to install?
<Brad450> brad450@PS3-LINUX:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090225173034
<Brad450> HOW DO I GET PASSED THIS^^^^^^^^
<drbobb> Kirsch: e2fsprogs: /usr/bin/chattr
<Pulpie> i want to change a user passwd without getting asked for the old one. I heard this can be done with sudo and passwd but im not quite sure how.
<mikevankuik> how can I check what's running on port 25?
<drbobb> Pulpie: sudo passwd username (i think)
<mikevankuik> my mailserver won't bind to it...
<haz_> Guys, when i run a movie in any player my video flashesh, anybody knows what's the problem, i've been installing all kinds of codecs all day
<Pulpie> drbobb: thanks i was trying sudo -u username passwd
<mishu> Hi, how do I reinstall the free wireless drivers from ubuntu (like b43) ?
<mikevankuik> haz_: what player are you using?
<haz_> mplayer , movie player, vlc
<haz_> on any player the same...
<drbobb> mikevankuik: man fuser
<sock3t> how do i install windows under linux?
<Huufarted> fearful, lol I'm debating on a format/reinstall.  It's only a week-old Ubuntu installation anyhow.
<mikevankuik> drbobb: tx :) I'll look in to it
<Huufarted> fearful, it will let me get things the way I want without having to bumble through it.  Especially since it's my first foray into *nix on a personal level
<mikevankuik> haz_: what is the package your trying to play? .avi .mpg ?
<fearful> Huufarted, that always work when I'm completely stuck
<Huufarted> hahahahahaha
<haz_> .avi .mkv
<Huufarted> well I would hope so
<yubbiyubbi> haz_: try turning visual effects off
<haz_> how? (:
<forky> hi all :)
<yubbiyubbi> haz_: appearance prefs
<drbobb> mikevankuik: fuser 25/tcp gives the PID
<fearful> Huufarted, read my pm
<haz_> yubbiyubbi, youre a daysaver
<haz_> :D
<mikevankuik> drbobb: tx :) worked perfect ^_^
<sock3t> i ran 'rm -fe /' and now nothing works?
<mikevankuik> haz_: strange... mkv is suported by vlc as far as I know... so it shouldn't be an issue
<sock3t> nevermind no one is even on
<yubbiyubbi> haz_: in VLC go to video prefs and change video output to X11 video output, you may be able to keep your visual effects on that way
<mikevankuik> drbobb: tx ^_^ my mail is beïng send perfectly now ^_^ oh yeah :D
<eepberries> how do you run .glx files?
<taliogladius>  irc.whatnet.net
<eepberries> nobody?
<unko> hey all, how do i list my laptops harware? is there a comand to list it? like cpu, g-card, audio, ect..
<Huufarted> !google eepberries
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huufarted> !google | eepberries
<ubottu> eepberries: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<fsufitch> unko: lshw
<eepberries> Huufarted: already tried google to look for the answer, have you?
<unko> fsufitch: thank you
<eepberries> didn't turn up anything helpful
<eepberries> i wouldn't be here if i couldn't figure it out myself
<Marmaduke> help  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123054/
<fsufitch> hi, i'm having an issue with my desktop background. in the remote desktop settings, i set it to not display my wallpaper when another computer is connected, but now it won't show my wallpaper anytime, even though i unset that option and no computer is connected. how can i get my wallpaper back?
<James296> has anyone here had any success enabling hardware acceleration on an Acer Aspire X1200 desktop?
<unko> fsufitch: thank you :]
<fsufitch> unko, no prob
<Guest26876> fsufitch: use tightvnc :P
<neo> hello
<James296> anyone?
<fsufitch> Guest26876, i guess i will in the future, since vino seems rather stupid, but that doesnt solve my current dilemma
<DecemberWolf> fsufitch: tightVNC is awesome :)
<Marmaduke>  anybody have any ideas about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/123054/
<neo> have problem with ubuntu 9.04 and wpa2
<drbobb> btw don't be so quick to tell people to google for answers; google is at least as likely to turn up wrong answers as correct ones
<fsufitch> neo: this is a support channel for the current version of ubuntu. for 9.04 support, go to #ubuntu+1
<Sa[i]nT> Google should be renamed awesome.com
<spaceBARbarian> i am trying to install a nicer terminal (Konsole) and it says the thing will take up 136mb, anyone know why its so much ?
<unko> fsufitch, thank you so much haha i didn't even know my laptop had a gigabyte network controller!
<eepberries> so do any of you know how to run a .glx program?
<Sa[i]nT> spaceBARbarian, It might have to install the core KDE to run, it is (K)onsole.
<fsufitch> unko, oh, the wonders of knowing  what your hardware is actually capable of o_O
<unko> fsufitch, ha i knew alot about it i mean im no noob when it comes to computers, some networking. but i never knew this command
<Guest26876> eepberries: yah
<eepberries> Guest26876: how is it done then?
<drbobb> doesn't every piece of crap sold today have a gigabit NIC?
<shlork> anybody know of any tar.bz extractor/compiler utilities/scripts?
<Guest26876> eepberries: glx is a linux hardware layer for video drivers
<VieQ> hello all
<eepberries> Guest26876: so uh, how do i run it
<Guest26876> shlork: rarlabs use winzip
<Guest26876> eepberries: is for linux you dont need to run it..
<eepberries> Guest26876: i need to run the game somewhow. is it the .svga file i want to run instead?
<VieQ> guys I tried running (sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash) from the live cd after I mounted the desired linux partion under /mnt/root
<shlork> rarlabs?
<VieQ> but it returned this chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Heroin> LOL WRONF CHANNEL
<Guest11505> lol
<fsufitch> unko, this channel is where i learned about it too, so i dont take credit ;)
<VieQ> whats wrong
<unko> fsufitch, haha
<VieQ> any one?
<fsufitch> i'm re-asking because apparently nobody had an answer for me last time: after setting vino to hide by wallpaper when VNCing once, I can't get my wallpaper back anymore by just unsetting it. does anyone know a way around this?
<Marmaduke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123054/ anybody have any ideas about this?
<fsufitch> just a notice, i found a way to fix it via gconf-editor
<fsufitch> i'm filing it as a bug though
<Uplink> how can i scan documents from my printer?
<eepberries> Uplink: never done it myself, but this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<Uplink> eepberries: thanks budd
<zimnyx> I got "/dev/sda3 /media/Kokos defaults 0 0" in fstab, and despite /media/Kokos exists I get such error: mount point /media/Kokos  does not exist. Why?
<zimnyx> when mount -a
<zimnyx> mount /dev/sda3 /media/Kokos works fine
<Crooper> hello everybody :) .... how can i set up virtual name based hosting with dhcp and wireless?
<eepberries> Crooper: what do you mean by virtual name based hosting?
<Crooper> websites
<Droopsta915> How can I see if Java Script is turned off?
<eepberries> Crooper: you want to run a web server on your computer?
<tangentcollision> hello
<fearful> hey
<Crooper> i develop sites on my laptop and would like the customer to view the site ahead of time while i'm on the phone with them
<eepberries> alright you want to install a webserver then i guess
<tangentcollision> I need help with getting shoutcast working again on my server computer, I have once before gotten it working, but no matter what I do, I keep getting <02/25/09@18:05:39> [main] error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<eepberries> doing this wirelessly from your laptop isn't really ideal but i guess you could do it
<eepberries> look into apache
<Crooper> i have lamp server set up and a registered name but i connect to the Internet thru dhcp
<eepberries> oh
<eepberries> you're saying you can't access it from whatever its domain name is?
<carlFK_lt> Crooper: http://localhost
<eepberries> Crooper: did you set up the port forwards for your server?
<Crooper> i use dynamic service too but i can't assign my nic a ip address
<eepberries> why not
<Crooper> cuse it  isn't my isp service.... it's public
<Droopsta915> How can I see if Java Script is turned off?
<eepberries> you should be able to do that in your router's settings
<carlFK_lt> Crooper: http://localhost  <do you understand that?
<eepberries> Crooper: oh wait, you're trying to do this over a network that isn't yours? not going to work
<eepberries> Crooper: in order for people on the internet to access your webserver, you have to be able to forward the correct ports (port 80) to point to your server. if you don't own the network then you can't do that
<Crooper> yes CarlFK  but i wouldn't be on the phone with the customer if i had them where they could see when i did http://localhost
<JEEBcz> how easy would it be to set up such a thing on a dynamic hostname if the *.host.ex points to my PC? http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/736/network.png I'd like to try and make routing issues a bit easier when having multiple PCs serving something :/
<eepberries> Crooper: you have to have access to your local network's router control panel for this to work
<tangentcollision> excuse me, where would I find better support on how to better start a server process (shoutcast) on my server computer?
<eepberries> Crooper: if you aren't using your own home network, then it isn't going to be possible
<carlFK_lt> Crooper: ah, i figured you were there in person
<eepberries> Crooper: are you using your laptop with a wireless network in your own home?
<ceekay> trying to set my system up to use kgdb... do i need to recompile the kernel just so i can create the uncompressed, unstripped vmlinux file? i know vmcoreinfo is now included in kernel packages... it is possible to use this with gdb?
<hph_guy> In my preferences->Screen Resolution I only have 640x480 and 320x240 to choose from. Anyone know how I can fix these so at least 800x600 is shown also?
<Crooper> i live on a boat... unfortunately having a home network is impossible for me right now
<pablo_> hello
<unko> yes. i was wondering that too how do you make a ustom res isn't that in the X.org
<unko> how do i get to that?
<eepberries> unko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jordan_U> Crooper, You could send the site ( especially if it's static ) to someone who does have a publicly accessible server, or the customer ( though I am guessing they wouldn't know what to do with it )
<unko> eepberries, thank you
<Crooper> hph_guy, try loading the right driver in xorg
<pabloarroyo06> hello
<eepberries> Crooper: well,  it will be impossible for other people to access your web server
<eepberries> your best bet is to pay for hosting
<pabloarroyo06> hello people
<unko> eepberries, so this way i can test resolutions???
<eepberries> unko: that will let you change your resolution
<eepberries> and i think it will also add that mode to the gui too
<unko> eepberries, thank you
<eepberries> at least it did for me
<unko> eepberries,  no wait...THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<eepberries> unko: did it work?
<unko> eepberries, kinda... im at max res it say buy one day my drivers got updated and i could use the res 1600xX and i updated again and now i can't
<Crooper> Jordan_U,  i have a server set up at my mom's but didn't want to develop, transfer, develop, transfer...etc.
<eepberries> unko: did you try changing it through the command line?
<eepberries> like described in that article
<unko> eepberries, ha i just saw that im doing that now... whats the res 1600 by what..
<nEtZaRiM> Whats good with everyone
<Jordan_U> Crooper, You could foreward traffic from your mom'
<Crooper> Jordan_U, it's already forwarded
<Jordan_U> Crooper, ... From your mom's server to yours over ssh ( a session initiated on your end ) but it would probably not be worth the trouble
<carlFK_lt> Crooper: the develop/transfer/test/rinse/repeate loop is good to get into before the customer gets involved
<Crooper> just tried to skip a couple of steps in the development and proofing process
<unko> eepberries,  can i PM you
<eepberries> unko: sure
<unko> eepberries,  ty
<Crooper> Jordan_U,  thnx but that is already set up
<Jordan_U> Crooper, If that is already setup then why can't the customer access your server through the one at your mom's ?
<Crooper> CarlFK,  you're right but alot of these customers don't get involved except for the "OK" and payment
<nEtZaRiM> Any here using ArtistX
<Crooper> Jordan_U,  I was trying to shorten the process for the customer
<nEtZaRiM> Just so folks know this ArtistX Distro is AMAZING
<nEtZaRiM> Runs smooth on the older Gateway Desktop
<Jordan_U> Crooper, I am not sure that you understand what I mean, ssh has some fancy tricks and you can foreward packets from port 80 on the server at your mom's over an ssh tunnel to your machine, even without having a publicly accessible ip on your machine.
<Slart> nEtZaRiM: do you have a question about ubuntu? if not there is an offtopic channel
<Slart> !ot | nEtZaRiM
<ubottu> nEtZaRiM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobodo> are there other ways to change the mtab other than the fstab file?
<nEtZaRiM> Bet That Start didn't realize it was Forbidden to speak about any other Distro than Ubuntu
<tangentcollision> http://pastebin.ca/1347290
<tangentcollision> I need help there
<Crooper> oh... ok. No i didn't understand you... I will check into that. I was just reading about port forwarding with ssh... thnx Jordan_U
<Slart> nEtZaRiM: there are many other distros.. but this channel if for ubuntu support only
<Jordan_U> Crooper, np
<nEtZaRiM> Thats what I'm saying I didn't realize it was "Forbidden" to speak about other distros here
<nEtZaRiM> I apologize
<Atomic_UE> For some reason Thunderbird cannot receive mail. Evolution can but not Thunderbird. Thunderbird can send mail, but when it tries to receive it just has 'Connected to mailserver....' at the bottom but it never actually prompts for the password. Clean first run of thunderbird
<Slart> nEtZaRiM: no worries
<benovic> i have copied a server access logfile to my ubuntu box. i need to analyze the file - is there some idiot-proof gui thingie for that?
<TR103> please can you tell me the bame of the server of the language C
<Mox`> hi, is there a "cleanup" guide for ubuntu server somewhere?
<shlork> halp
<shlork> i am a linux noob
<Slart> TR103: not sure what you're looking for.. I think there is ##programming for general programming.. there might be a ##c channel too.. not sure
<Hfuy> Hello.
<shlork> i got some psycho error with aircrack-ng
<shlork> when trying to make it
<CentHOGG> Hi, how do you rename the mounts that appear on the desktop? The names are ok it's just that I don't need to see that xtra info on how big the partition size is. Thx
<Hfuy> I'm looking for a tool to mount ISO images as virtual devices, as in Daemon Tools for windows.
<shlork> might i get some help?
<Hfuy> I assume there's a way to do this under ubuntu?
<Slart> shlork: don't use enter instead of punctuation.. it gets very hard to read
<Slart> !ask | shlork
<ubottu> shlork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> !mountiso | Hfuy
<ubottu> Hfuy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<drbobb> Hfuy: mount -o loop IIRC
<shlork> alright, fair enough
<Slart> shlork: there's no guarantee you'll get an answer.. but your chances will improve by actually asking a question instead of just asking for help
<shlork> Ok, so i got some crazy error when doing making the .deb for aircrack ng, it says that it's missing a bunch of folders, and i really havent mucked around with anything in the directory
<NeoTubNinja> how can I install something from a third party through aptitude from the command line? do I have to first put the src in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<WaltzingAlong> Hfuy: there are
<Slart> NeoTubNinja: yes, afaik
<Hfuy> I'll try the mount -o loop thing.
<shlork> should i just throw the entire error in a pastebin and give the link?
<McShane> NeoTubNinja, many third-party repositories have instructions for adding their repos
<dredhammer> can someone give me the link to the wiki on installing the nvidia drivers manually
<Slart> shlork: you might want to include the verbatim error message.. if it's more than one line I recommend a pastebin.. !pastebin for more info
<zooko> Argh.  I just upgraded my box to jaunty, and it has somehow screwed up my grub menu.  It gives a prompt saying "grub press escape in the next X seconds to see the menu", and then X counts down from 2.
<Slart> shlork: that what most people do, yes
<NeoTubNinja> this one has instructions through the synaptic package manager, but I prefer the command line
<shlork> alright, just wanted to make sure
<Slart> !jaunty | zooko
<ubottu> zooko: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<zooko> But, if I hit escape then it flashes the menu (or something) for a split second before going ahead and trying to book the jaunty kernel.  :-(
<zooko> Thanks!
<tangentcollision> :P
<shlork> http://pastebin.com/m17c62d39 there ya go.
<Slart> !nvidia | dredhammer
<ubottu> dredhammer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shlork> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> shlork: it doesn't need a /configure before you do make?
<shlork> ahhh
<Master_J> How can i install apache on ubuntu?
<Slart> shlork: from the looks of that error message you might be missing some dependencies..
<shlork> ok
<Slart> Master_J: "sudo apt-get install apache" should work
<Slart> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.9-7ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<NeoTubNinja> think you have to specify 2
<Slart> Master_J: sorry.. "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<Master_J> What about cpanem and WHM panels
<Slart> Master_J: I have no idea, sorry
<hovis> So, what's the verdict on wubi?  Good way to install Ubuntu?
<Slart> hovis: some people hate it.. some use it.. haven't found anyone that loved it yet
<McShane> hovis, it's the easiest way, and the easiest method to revert
<shlork> oh wait lol
<shlork> theres an aircrack channel!
<hovis> I'm not that worried about reverting.  Am I going to be able to boot a wubi installation that's on a software raid array?
<Master_J> Slart thanks
<dredhammer> @Slart is this wiki relevant for 8.10?
<Slart> Master_J: you're welcome
<Nanuq> yo
<wolter> hi
<ardchoille> When I connect a USB device to Ubuntu, what exactly is responsible for mounting and/or messaging about the newly plugged in device? Is it the HAL daemon (hald)?
<wolter> where do i have to put fonts at home to use them?
<Slart> dredhammer: I haven't looked at it for a while.. but it ought to be.. do the instructions not work?
<Slart> wolter: in the folder .fonts in your home folder
<Slart> !fonts | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<CentHOGG> wolter: usr/share/fonts
<wolter> ok
<wolter> CentHOGG, at home..
<wolter> but thanks
<McShane> !fstab | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chmac> Any idea how I can forward an ssh connection via -D? I want to proxy my connection through an intermediate host without changing the hostname
<chmac> So ssh -D 2000 host1, then ssh -proxy=localhost:2000 blah
<Slart> ardchoille: udev might be involved too
<LogicFan> anyone know of a full-feature audio player (akin to rhythmbox or Banshee) that will remember play positions for multiple tracks?
<Atomic_UE> For some reason Thunderbird cannot receive mail. Evolution can but not Thunderbird. Thunderbird can send mail, but when it tries to receive it just has 'Connected to mailserver....' at the bottom but it never actually prompts for the password. Clean first run of thunderbird. According to thunderbird log it's Sending Authentication or something, but it never prompts me for the password it requires to login
<McShane> ardchoille, sorry, I was thinking USB external drives, not USB devices in general
<Slart> Atomic_UE: try to run thunderbird from a terminal..see if you get any error messages
<ardchoille> McShane: ok, thanks
<Slart> Atomic_UE: what kind of mail account are you trying to access? pop3? imap? something else?
<Atomic_UE> Slart, pop
<Atomic_UE> Slart, thunderbird never outputs to terminal
<Slart> Atomic_UE: and you're sure there are mails for fetch?
<Slart> *to
<tharvey> my ubuntu 8.04 system is repeatedly locking up occasionally (typically several times a work-day) when I'm doing a lot of usb device insertions/removals and sometimes even loading/removing a usb device module
<Atomic_UE> Slart, yes there are
<tharvey> how best can I troubleshoot this?  I added a 'console=ttyS0,115200
<Atomic_UE> Slart, i can do a clean install of thunderbird with clean settings and attempt to get mail for first time, but it doesn't prompt for pass to login
<tharvey> to my kernel cmdline and am monitoring it on another system but it seems the console isn't going there perhaps
<Atomic_UE> Slart, which i think is the problem...so far
<Slart> Atomic_UE: and you're not using proxies and such?
<Atomic_UE> Slart, nope
<Slart> Atomic_UE: weird.. thunderbird can be quirky.. but I've never had any basic networking issues with it..
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night everyone
<tozetre> So, sorry for jumping into it, but (how) can I use shell variables in yafc?
 * tozetre looks around hopefully.
<C-S-B> Anyone using adeona?
<oh_noes> user ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:/root/script.sh,chown
<oh_noes> that doesnt work
<oh_noes> hwo do I give that user the ability to ALSO run 'chown' ?
<NeoTubNinja> dont you have to specify and absolute path for chown?
<GreedyB> Can anyone recommend another program to burn cds besides brasero?
<McShane> GreedyB: K3B, Gnome Baker
<Ingens> could someone tell me how to disable ALL sounds in linux :((
<Ingens> kismet makes me crazy
<Uplink> how can i create pdfs?
<tozetre> Uplink: ghostcript, yo!
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone know the official chat room for tremulous?
<tozetre> Uplink: *ghostscript
<odder> is there a file that ifconfig reads from?
<NeoTubNinja> oh_noes: try /bin/chown
<NeoTubNinja> see if that works
<Uplink> tozetre: what?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone know the official chat room for tremulous?
<tozetre> Uplink; you can use ghostscript to create pdfs.
<Uplink> tozetre: oh do i aptitude it?
<DaDa|Urka> i think my nfs mount options in my fstab are corrupt
<KenBW2> how do i change the location of ~/Templates?
<tozetre> Uplink: you should be able to, yeah.
<yuri_> I have a usenet client d/ling using rss feeds into a folder. I need an app that will not allow the download folder to exceed x gb by eliminating the oldest file in the folder. any ideas?
<Uplink> tozetre: i cant =[
<tozetre> Uplink; with ghostscript installed, you should be able to install pdf print drivers, or save directly to pdf from OOo.
<Uplink> :|
<tozetre> Uplink; can't like you don't have permissions or can't like you can't find the package or what?
<Mox`> hi, is there a "cleanup" guide for ubuntu server somewhere?
#ubuntu 2009-02-26
<tozetre> Uplink: I gotta run, sorry. I know the package name is ghostscript and more info about gs can be found here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghostscript
<dynamic_batt> hey!
<SJr|Work> Whenever I leave my X-session for a console then come back my console never re-appears I have to do a CTRL+ALT+BKSP to get myself all straigtened out.
<dynamic_batt> how can i get rid of multiple ubuntu's on bootscreen?
<unko> can someone pleae help me make a new mode for my monitor? i need to add the res 1600x1024. and it says i need to add a newmode
<Mion> dynamic_batt: boot with nologo or get a single core cpu
<Mion> unko: O_o
<Mion> strange res
<jerknextdoor> can any one help with a "device is unmanaged" error with NetworkManager?
<unko> mion: how
<dynamic_batt> Mion, ummm.. how can i boot with no logo? :D
<shlork> out of curiosity, after netbooks came out, how much busier did this channel get?
<unko> woops
<Mion> dynamic_batt: nologo
<dynamic_batt> what is that? Mion?
<unko> mion: how is it a strange res? im not using a lcd thats why
<dynamic_batt> im a noob on this.. :S
<Mion> dynamic_batt: actually, I think it's logo.nologo
<Mion> it's a kernel parameter
<eraldo> I can not view event details or calendar settings anymore in google calendar. It works on other machines using the same browser. I disabled all plugins to make sure it's the same.
<Mion> dynamic_batt: trow it at the end of the kernel line in menu.lst
<eraldo> the effected links are javascript links
<dynamic_batt> so.. what should i type in terminal? (or what i need to do?
<eraldo> any ideas... how to solve this issue?
<unko> can someone pleae help me make a new mode for my monitor? i need to add the res 1600x1024. and it says i need to add a newmode
<Mion> open /boot/grub/menu.lst in any editor you want
<eraldo> Ubuntu 8.04
<eraldo> 64bit
<Mion> just make sure you do it as root
<Mion> and add logo.nologo to the end of the kernel line
<dynamic_batt> ok, ill do that now..
<Mion> that will remove the logo, so that you don't get any at all
<simone> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<Mion> dynamic_batt: the reason for why you are getting more than one logo, is that you have a multicore cpu
<shlork> how do i make a makefile?
<Mion> shlork: depends on what you want to make it for
<Mion> plain make? automake? cmake?
<shlork> Komodo-Edit
<shlork> errrr
<luismx> hola
<unko> whats the command to list all my hardware?
<shlork> lcpci i think
<shlork> *lspci
<unko> no it's like lsh
<unko> somthing
<unko> thats for the pci
<unko> i need all
<Mion> unko: hwdetect, lshw, lshwd, hwd
<Mion> lots of options
<unko> lshw thats it
<Mion> shlork: there probably are a .deb of Komodo-Edit floating around somewhere
<Mion> shlork: or switch to arch :p
<Mion> we got it in aur
<shlork> arch?
<dynamic_batt> Mion, sorry for n00b question, but what the line looks like where i need to add logo.nologo? there are multiple kernel lines.. (i feel so confused ><)
<frostburn> is tehre a linux equivalent to manic time?
<Mox`> how do I "uninstall" lighttpd?
<frostburn> there*
<shlork> I''m a flaming tard, so please elaborate
<innociv> shlork, archlinux
<carlFK_lt> what is the command to gen ssh keys so I dont get: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<innociv> mox, apt-get uninstall lighttpd?..
<innociv> er
<shlork> archlinux eh?
<innociv> apt-get remove
<shlork> urrrgh
<Mion> dynamic_batt: add it to the one you are booting
<shlork> this lady next to me has a sandwich that smells of death
<frostburn> Mox`, sudo apt-get remove lighttpd
<Mion> Mox`: man apt-get
<dynamic_batt> Mion, ok.. ill try to understand :D im kinda new to all of this..
<shlork> Mion; don't make suggestions like that to me, i'm very impressionable.
<Mion> shlork: ?
<innociv> i like centos *shrugs* But the default repos suck ass and it's annoying messing around with other ones
<innociv> so i'm using ubuntu now
 * ProfeticX has switched from fedora to ubuntu "till something better comes along"
<shlork> Mion; I might accidently listen to someone who makes a suggestion like that, and i'll end up septuple-booting
<Franky_the_Pier_> Amarok:  My mp5 player is not recognized...  so I can't synch my songs...  is there any way I make make Amarok recognize my player?
<Mion> shlork: ?
<usser> innociv, its not repos its rpm that sucks ass
<shlork> oh nevermind
<innociv> Ok
<dynamic_batt> Mion, umm.. cant i just delete those boots i dont need?
<Mion> shlork: looks like komodo-edit is in ppa
<fiftyone> can somoene help me with a mounting issue? I have two partitions I am trying to auto-mount one fat32 and the other NTFS i got the NTFS to mount fine but when I edit fstab to mount the Fat32 drive It locks up and I cant access it until I remove it from fstab.
<Mion> dynamic_batt: since you don't really know what you are doing, no
<shlork> Mion: which is....?
<Mion> shlork: Ubuntu Personal Package Archives
<shlork> awesome
<shlork> ty.
<prosx> Guys
<fiftyone> anyone have experiance using fluxbox?
<dynamic_batt> Mion, ok... so the logo.nologo needs to be added at this line? kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=087d4f93-e09c-4846-a893-2c2c23a080f7 ro quiet splash , and the other lines that looks kinda the same ill leave alone?
<prosx> Anyone recommend a wep key cracker for ubuntu?
<prosx> I want to do some testing...
<laughyn1nj4> I like "critical updates" , but how can i stop the "recomended updates"?  i don't wan 'em.
<shlork> aircrack or kismet
<Mion> dynamic_batt: if you are booting the .27-11 kernel, yes
<prosx> shlork which one is better?
<prosx> and is it almost instant or does it take time?
<shlork> takes time i believe
<jerknextdoor> prosx: lots of time
<shlork> nothing is instant baby
<dynamic_batt> Mion, so, if i understand correctly this command will hide all other boot options?
<Mion> no, it will only hide the n logo's you get when the kernel is booting
<carlFK_lt> what do I need to do to allow this to work: holla@testing-base:~$ xclip /var/log/Xorg.0.log = X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0 holla@testing-base:~$
<shlork> prosx check out both, i don't know enough about the both of them to make a recommendation
<dynamic_batt> Mion, so, i will have my XP and Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic only yes?
<Mion> no
<dynamic_batt> then what i will have? :D
<Mion> dynamic_batt: are you talking about the multiple menu entries in grub instead of the actuall logo you get when you boot?
<laughyn1nj4> right click the Updates Icon, choose preferences, then turn "recomended updates" off --- DUH
<Mion> if so, just comment out the entries you don't want in menu.lst (and don't add logo.nologo)
<dynamic_batt> Mion, yes.. the screen where i need to chose OS
<Mion> ah
<Mion> just comment out the entries that you don't want
<dynamic_batt> Mion, put # thingy in front yes?
<Mion> yea
<dynamic_batt> ^^ that makes sense... :D
<Mion> I hate the autogenerated menu.lst in debian derivates :/ it's so messy
<dynamic_batt> yea... it is.. but it is understandable... ^^
<odder_> is there a way to display a total download of a chosen interface without using ifconfig?
<Gargantua> Hi
<Mion> I usually strip away all the crap in it
<Gargantua> How can I install a font from a .ttf or a .fon
<dynamic_batt> Mion, oh.. memtest86+... whats that for? :D
<LewisSharp> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to find the root mail's folder. I thought I'd find it under /var/mail/root but that directory is empty and I have logs into syslog saying email were sent to root (warnings about update-rc.d task probably not launching without errors). I can't debug this until I can get the mail content but I can't find it..
<GB1> check memory
<Mion> odder_: bwm.ng is nice
<Mion> odder_: er.. bwm-ng
<Mion> dynamic_batt: testing your ram sticks for errors
<timebomb> hello. i used to have an autodeploy script for installing ubuntu headless. but now itll say this ebconf: (Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Newt.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 20) line 2, <> line 1.)
<timebomb> i havent changed anything in the preseed
<prosx> Ok, i cant apt-get install aircrack-ng
<timebomb> so i have no idea what the issue is. the only difference that i have in the script is that it spawns another bash
<prosx> can someone walk me through why? I know it has something to do with repos possibly
<timebomb> would anyone know what the issue is?
<prosx> can someone help me fix it please
<dynamic_batt> hmm.. and, if i have some errors (last night i ran it) it found about 4 or 5 red things...
<dynamic_batt> how i fix em? >< :D
<dynamic_batt> the errors are in red? yes?
<odder_> Mion: I actually need to display the number on a webpage
<odder_> the numbers*, but my www-data user is not eligible to run ifconfig
<Droopsta915> I like Linux Ubuntu, I don't know how I got by without it! I've use it for 8 months now. Is there a way I can make money with Ubuntu? Get  job or somethng. I would love to have a job and use Ubuntu while at work.
<Mion> odder_: netop?
<prosx> can someone help me?
<shlork> ok
<shlork> prosx
<shlork> keep it in pms with me
<prosx> yes sir
<prosx> thank you boss
<Mion> odder_: er.. ntop I ment
<prosx> you rock ;) def helpful
<dynamic_batt> title		Other operating systems: OMG i can type anything in here and it will show that in my Boot menu? :D
<Jiff> ah, I installed Ubuntu upon reccomendation, but its not working right
<Mion> odder_: or if you just want a simple network io/total, just script something yourself. asuming you have access to read /proc
<oh_noes> Any idea why this sudoers file fails parsing?   http://pastebin.com/m219bba05
<Jiff> When I select which OS, it results in a command prompt like area
<Jiff> just text
<odder_> yeah, but dunno what file should I read?
<dotsign> MSN
<dotsign> hello everyone
<dynamic_batt> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<dynamic_batt> root		(hd0,0)
<dynamic_batt> savedefault
<dynamic_batt> makeactive
<dynamic_batt> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot1> dynamic_batt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dynamic_batt> this means the xp will be the first option?
<shlork> if that's the first item on the menu.lst
<dotsign> i need MSN with sound and cam
<dynamic_batt> oh... then... what does the makeactive command do?
<IndyGunFreak> dynamic_batt: no, i believe that just adds that option
<mohan43u> dotsign: ask m$ :)
<dynamic_batt> and savedefault?
<Mion> odder_: /proc/net/dev iirc
<squarebracket> if i have a free dns hostname, is there any way i can make that hostname resolve inside my router?
<luclucas> alguien habla espaniol
<odder_> Mion: that's right. That's the file I was actually looking for
<odder_> !es | luclucas
<ubottu> luclucas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dynamic_batt> ok... i think i edited all.. its time for test-run
<odder_> Mion: thanks, I'll script something myself with that file
<vigo> Jiff: Is Grub installed?
<luclucas> thanks
<dynamic_batt> >< lol.. hey how can i log in as root? :D
<MrElendig> dynamic_batt: you have to enable the root acount
<IndyGunFreak> !root | dynamic_batt
<ubottu> dynamic_batt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrElendig> tho, logging in as root is generally a stupid idea
<Mox`> isn't it possible to remove all old directories from programs that don't exists any more?
<MrElendig> just use sudo -i instead
<dynamic_batt> MrElendig, thanks...
<Jiff> grah, I just got ignored >_>
<MrElendig> dynamic_batt: sudo -i ~ su -
<MrElendig> it spawns a new shell with root privs
<vigo> Hox: yes
<Jiff> Can someone help me
<Dethroned> ooh...is this the ubuntu help channel?
<MisterKM> hey all how do i check what kernel i have?
<vigo> Jiff: I asked if Grub was installed.
<Jiff> no
<mohan43u> MisterKM: uname -a
<fearful> Is there anyway I can get the line numbers on the text editor in ubuntu I'm programing c++ and it'll be much more helpful
<IndyGunFreak> MisterKM: uname -r, or uname -a.. can't remember which
<Jiff> I wouldn't know howto install anything to it since I'm dual booting
<vigo> Hox: FSlint sorta works for that.
<Dethroned> is Ubuntu compatible with the Intel 845 graphics controller?
<mohan43u> IndyGunFreak: what editor you are using?
<IndyGunFreak> mohan43u: ?..editor?.. like text editor.. usually gedit or mousepad
<GeorgeAScott> hi, wonder if anybody can help me.  i've got a logitech quickcam express plus.  using gspca module.  it's working with ekiga, but the video was too dark.  so i opened xawtv and adjust the exposure.  because the video settings in ekiga wouldn't move
<vigo> Jiff: Grub has to be installed, Grub is the bootloader, let me see if I can find that for you on the forums.
<GeorgeAScott> but the exposure made the video really crappy.  is there no way to just adjust the brightness?  or to get ekiga proper permissions to adjust the video setting?
<mohan43u> IndyGunFreak: In Gedit goto Edit->Preferences->Display Line Numbers.. thats it.
<Dethroned> I was wondering if it was compatible with the Intel 845 graphics controller because I get Ubuntu to install via Wubi...but it freezes up immediately after I login
<IndyGunFreak> mohan43u: what are you talking about?.. i don't need help
<mohan43u> sorry dude!! its for 'fearful'
<Juravial> Folks I need some help with my wireless card ... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<vigo> Jiff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=text+mode+boot  or in command mode, update grub
<dynamic_batt> Mion, it just says home/.../ is a directory
<fearful> mohan43u, the standar ubuntu one
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: what device is it?
<Juravial> Trendnet TEW-421PC
<Mion> dynamic_batt: just type `sudo -i`<enter>
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: how does lspci identify it,.
<mohan43u> fearful: goto Edit->Preference->Display Line Numbers
<dynamic_batt> now i get the root@...-desktop im now in root yes?
<fearful> mohan43u, ah thank you very much
<oh_noes> Any idea why this sudoers file fails parsing?   http://pastebin.com/m219bba05
<Mion> dynamic_batt: now you have root privs until you do an `exit`
<Mion> dynamic_batt: so be caregfull
<Mion> carefull*
<Juravial> Would that be cardbus bridge or PCI Bridge?
<dynamic_batt> Mion, if i exit terminal im back to user?
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: i think it should show up in lspci
<Mion> yes
<Mion> it's more or less the same as su -
<Mox`> how can i see diskspace on my server? :S
<dynamic_batt> so i need to edit that menu.lst with terminal?
<Mion> Mox`: df and du
<Juravial> when i do an lspci in terminal I get a who slew of stuff .. not sure how to identify
<Dethroned> I was wondering if it was compatible with the Intel 845 graphics controller because I get Ubuntu to install via Wubi...but it freezes up immediately after I login
<Mox`> Mion thanks
<bernz> dynamic_batt, you're not exiting the terminal, you're exiting the *shell* (a shell can "contain" another shell, and that's really what you're doing -- starting a super-user shell)
<dynamic_batt> bernz, oh... thats does make some sense...
<bernz> dynamic_batt, (it's no big deal, but encouraging correct terminology makes it easier to describe and solve problems ;-)
<Mion> Mox`: carefull with du, it might take a long time if you do du / :p
<dynamic_batt> :D
<Mox`> Mion heh, I've found out :], how can I see the space in mb or gb? with df :O
<Mion> man df
<Mion> you are looking for the -h flag
<bernz> "human readable" (to remember it)
<Mox`> oke thanks :D
<Juravial> Indygunfreak: I get a whole slew of stuff when I run lspci. I am not sure how to identify it
<Mox`> hmm, can I see size of a directory? :O
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: does any of them look like a wireless device?.. if you can't tell, put it in pastebin and give me the link..
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | Juravial
<ubottu> Juravial: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shlork> holy shit
<shlork> juravial!
<shlork> doombi!
<dynamic_batt> -bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<dynamic_batt>  ;(
<dynamic_batt> why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> dynamic_batt: why don't you just use sudo?
<dynamic_batt> sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dynamic_batt> ?
<Mion> sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fiftyone> hi, has anyone had a problem with ubuntu sometimes automatically password protecting .rar files? I have downloaded a couple different .rar files that I know are not password protected yet Ubuntu keeps prompting me for a password.
<dynamic_batt> Mion, oh ok
<IndyGunFreak> dynamic_batt: no, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bre4kbeat> anyone running quake3 for ub 8.04
<Juravial> indygunfreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123086/
<Mion> change $EDITOR to whatever you want
<bre4kbeat> well does anyone run quake 3 through wine?
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: it looks like you have an intel internal wireless device, why don;t you use it?.. intel usuallly works out fo the box, i do believe.
<Dethroned> I was wondering if it was compatible with the Intel 845 graphics controller because I get Ubuntu to install via Wubi...but it freezes up immediately after I login
<Juravial> I have had a problem with this thing since the very first time I formatted it. Default driver from Acer would never work
<bre4kbeat> oh yea ub has great support...its called getting ignored
<dynamic_batt> ill need to learn this console language... ><
<Dethroned> It seems like that...or nobody has the answer
<dynamic_batt> ok.. so finnaly its time for test-run :D
<vigo> man man is your friend.
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: wouldn't work under Windows, or wouldn't work under Ubuntu?
<slide> Are there any good gnome music notation applications?
<Juravial> windows
<IndyGunFreak> well that doesn't make much sense.,,, did it not work at all, or just not correctly?
<Mox`> hmm colors gone in putty, how to fix that? :S
<WarriorSlayer> ppl i've created a new partition with cfdisk while running my ubuntu installation, but now i don't have /dev/sda4 loaded, how i can reload all the devices?
<WarriorSlayer> without having to reboot?
<vigo> slide: Like tabs or sheet music?
<Dethroned> Is WUBI known for causing problems?  I have a live cd coming in the mail...but I'd like to know if the problem is my computer, WUBI, or something else.
<_VIM_> yep
<Juravial> When I first got the laptop it worked fine, a few years ago ..got virused, formatted, tried to reinstall but the default drivers from Acer wouldn't work. I was never able to find a driver so I picked up the trend net onw
<slide> vigo, more sheet music
<slide> but I also want to synthesize it
<Mion> Juravial: ipw2200 works perfectly, just install the firmware and load the module
<vigo> slide: Amorok/Alsa/TuxGuitar/ and a buch of others, look at fsf.org
<nite_johnboy> Can you run more then one session of K3b ? - I have (2) DVD burners - Would like to burn both CD's at the same time ? ?
<dynamic_batt> yeey it works ^^
<Dethroned> kk...I'll just wait for my cd to come in the mail...hopefully WUBI is the problem
<Juravial> ok, i'll try it out
<_VIM_> Dethroned:  why not just download one?
<IndyGunFreak> Juravial: did you upgrade from 8.04?
<Dethroned> My cd drive doesn't read blank cds
<vigo> slide: http://directory.fsf.org/ That is a good place to start
<slide> thanks
<_VIM_> time for a new drive Dethroned :)
<IndyGunFreak> Mion: was just reading on another link, that users who upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, ahve had some probs, but if they clean installed 8.10, its fine
<_VIM_> don't feel bad my Dell will not boot from USB :(
<Juravial> no, I am fairly new, just started with 8.04
<Mox`> hmm.. i'm running ubuntu server, the "usr" folder, is that nesserary?
<Dethroned> _VIM_ I'm getting a new computer this year for college, but I just wanted to try it out on my current computer
<Master_J> Hmm
<Master_J> When i try to install any php package
<_VIM_> Dethroned: does your computer boot from USB?
<Master_J> it tries to download the file
<Master_J> i am not being able to install
<Master_J> package lai phpbb3
<Dethroned> _VIM_ I've never tried it.
<afallenhope>  Mox` you're running the recent kernel yes?
<snuffmeister> hey, dunno if this is the right channel but i-m trying to install jaunty, and the install crashes, doesn't even open from the live cd
<snuffmeister> anyone can guess why?
<vigo> slide: I think Lilypond is one of the most used...
<_VIM_> !unetbootin | Dethroned
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<_VIM_> ...
<_VIM_> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> Package unetbootin does not exist in intrepid
<Mox`> afallenhope 2.6.24.3
<_VIM_> oh geez
<FloodBot1> _VIM_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slide> I found "Linux MultiMedia Studio" which looks pretty nice
<ImSad> I don't know if you guys can help me, but I've got windows 7 on a USB to install, but it won't start the install on this computer, it starts fine on my other though ( which runs vista)
<Dethroned> _VIM_  If I were to put the ISO on a USB and try to boot from it would it install normally with partitioning and everything?
<Dethroned> Best case scenerario
<dynamic_batt> ok now that problem is solved... then to the next one... How can i get compiz fusion to work all the time (when i boot my Ubuntu i need to enable the Extra visual effects again and again, and all settings i use i need to re-set all the time) how can i fix this?
<_VIM_> it will be the same as cd but on usb
<vigo> slide: There are two listed for sheet music: http://directory.fsf.org/search/?query=sheet+music
<_VIM_> hang on Dethroned trying to find you a good link
<Mox`> how do i add a user who can sudo root? :O
<_VIM_> Dethroned:  try this it looks pretty good http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/10/31/install-ubuntu-810-usb-flash-drive/
<ImSad> WELL, the error when I try to boot is missing /Boot/BCD/
<Dethroned> _VIM_ Would it allow dual boot?
<ImSad> is this just a problem because of Ubuntu?
<Dethroned> Other than that question it looks pretty good
<_VIM_> Dethroned: well it acts as a cd, that's all i know :)
<bernz> so if i'm installing gtk+ and friends via source, can i untar them in /usr/src? (is that "good" because they are supposed to be system-wide shared libs?)
<Dethroned> and cds allow dual boot?
<techqbert> How do I add the German dictionary to Open Office?
<_VIM_> Dethroned: whats in windows you need so badly? you can always run a Vmware or Virtualbox to accewss windows while INSIDE ubuntu
<techqbert> II have it selected but it doesn't seem to be functional
<_VIM_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Mion> techqbert: you probably have to install the german language pack
<Dethroned> _VIM_:  My parents will most likely use this computer when I go to college and I bought it used without any windows cds.  I don't want to leave Linux on it and have them be confused and start yelling at me.
<passwordoff> omg 1350 in channel
<Dethroned> They don't even know what an operating system is.
<bernz> _VIM_, (is 'bochs' any good compared to the other VMs you mentioned?)
<_VIM_> not tried that one bernz, most people around here say Virtualbox is the way to go
<bernz> _VIM_, okay, i'll give that a try, thanks
<techqbert> Mion: Doing so now.  Thanks
<Dethroned> _VIM_: If I were to set it up for dual boot with XP, how would I go about uninstalling Ubuntu if I needed to?
<sveakex> Dethroned: reinstall the mbr and then remove the ubuntu partitions
<sveakex> Dethroned: master boot record, you need the windows xp cd for that
<_VIM_> yep you'll need windows cd
<sveakex> Dethroned: but i don't think you would want to remove the ubuntu partition ;)
<Juravial> Mion: SHould I follow this? http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<sveakex> holy crap this channel is not fludded as it usually is
<_VIM_> sveakex: well his parents might :P
<Mion> Juravial: no, just install the firmware with apt-get if you don't have it already, and then modprobe ipw2200
<techqbert> Mion: I've installed the pack and I still don't get any corrections coming up.  This is under Ubuntu 8.10.  Yes I restarted OOo.
<Mefached> Hey, my sound just died on me. I've been using Ubuntu for a long time now, and I've never had this happen. It was just working on Windows five minutes ago.
<Mefached> I already checked Alsamixer; everything is at 100%.
<sveakex> Juravial: i suggest looking for instructions in the ubuntu forums or wiki rather than official instructions
<LordDragon> hey guys
<asherwin> If you still have a trusty Win 98 boot disk, you can re-write the MBR much easier then getting your hands on  a XP cd
<zim1> hi all got a encfs/samba question is it possible to view/add delete files from the fused folder via samba ?
<sveakex> Mefached: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<sveakex> or
<LordDragon> i just installed ubuntu but only have had experience with mandriva. how do i go about installing tools for compiling and such ?
<sveakex> Mefached: sudo /etc/init.d/alsamixer restart
<sveakex> Mefached: in the console
<Dethroned> sveakex:  If not able to completely uninstall it...would it be possible to decrease the Unbutu partition enough so that it doesn't limit the XP partition?
<akorn> can someone help me out with my USB audio adapter? whenever i open any program that uses sound (i.e. a movie, or even worse any program under Wine) i get a really loud whining sound out of my speakers...the adapter has both a microphone and a speaker jack...i know that in windows, i can Mute the Microphone and the whining stops but i can't seem to figure that out in ubunut...im running 8.04 64bit and it's the C-Media Usb adapter
<sveakex> Dethroned: you can if you have the windows xp cd.. there are also different sources to get one *cough*
<Mefached> Command not found, sveakex
<Dethroned> Say, the internet? *cough cough*
<Mion> Dethroned: as long as you got free space, yes
<sveakex> Dethroned: yes ;) i mean you are just using it reinstall the mbr, so i think it's fair enough
<asherwin> Dethroned:  You should be able to resize your existing partitions (relatively safely) with a GParted and re-write the MBR with an XP cd or an old windows boot dosk
<Dethroned> I currently have Windows XP pro...but I have a windows cd for XP home edition...close enough? lol
<sveakex> Dethroned: i'd rewrite the mbr before removing ubuntu
<zim1> is there anyone in here using encfs ?
<sveakex> Dethroned: that might work, but i am not sure
<Titan8990> Dethroned, no, not close enough
<asherwin> Dethroned:  Does it have a floppy drive?  http://boot.oldos.net/boot98.exe
<Moopies> Hello, when I go to shut down my computer I get "Unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory "
<asherwin> the win98 boot disks support "fdisk /mbr"
<bernz> akorn, does "ALSA mixer" mean anything to you? if not, try typing '!sound' (i think, maybe '!alsa') into the channel here
<Moopies> and it halts
<Dethroned> Let me dig in my drawer of crap...
<Titan8990> Dethroned, wait... close enough to rewrite the MBR, not close enough for reinstall, repair install, etc
<jlopes83> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<techqbert> Mion: File -> Wizard -> Install Language works so long as you have enough preficiency to get through the menu with the corresponding language.
<Moopies> I am using Hardy , how would I go about fixing this ?
<jlopes83> \join #gentoo
<bosco>  ok i am running linux and i am connecting to my site via ssh in terminal i changed my ssh port so how to i type that in to use the correct port and not 22 in terminal
<bosco> <bosco> ???
<akorn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mion> techqbert: don't care, I use vim + aspell + texlive :p
<akorn> !alsa
<wartalker> i want to install kde4.2, someone help
<sveakex> bosco: use the -p flag to choose port
<akorn> bernz neither one's working haha
<akorn> oh nvm sorry
<ugliefrog> ubuntu on my laptop hangs during boot i have to hit the enter keys before it will finish loading
<Moopies> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<trapline91> wartalker,  in termenal type sudo apt-get install kde
<bernz> akorn, sorry, i still haven't memorized the bot commands
<jdimond> Moopies: It does this when you shutdown?
<sveakex> bosco: ssh blah.ath.cx -p 1337
<Moopies> jdimond, correct
<techqbert> Mion: just for future reference
<sveakex> bosco: to enter port 1337
<zim1> bosco: ssh -p (the port)
<n8tuserf> ugliefrog -> remove quiet and splash to see the debugging log while booting
<bosco> thank you never done it before sounding like a noob
<Dethroned> Hmm...the best i can find is windows XP home reinstallation cd
<sveakex> bosco: try ssh -h
<sveakex> bosco: or man ssh
<asherwin> Dethroned:  that should be fine, if you startup the "recovery console" there are some tools available.  "fdisk /mbr" will re-write the MBR
<asherwin> if thats all you're looking to do
<Dethroned> Would it delete Ubuntu?
<wartalker> trapline91: The following packages have unmet dependencies, how can i install the dependencies one time
<Mion> Dethroned: no, just overwrite the mbr
<asherwin> re-writing the MBR will make windows startup automatically instead of your bootloader (GRUB)
<Dethroned> So essentially it would avoid the Ubuntu partition?
<sveakex> Dethroned: rewriting the mbr removes grub, after that you remove the partitions and make your ntfs partition larger
<joker42> hello everyone I was wondering is anyone else using avast antivirus?
<trapline91> wartalker, Was it 4.2 that you wanted?
<Moopies> jdimond, any ideas?
<sveakex> Dethroned: if you only remove the ubuntu partitions you can't boot
<zim1> anyway all is it possible to user the mounted unencrypted mount of encfs with samba?
<Titan8990> !ask | joker42
<ubottu> joker42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wartalker> trapline91:yes
<sveakex> joker42: this is a linux channel
<joker42> Im having trouble installing
<Dethroned> Maybe he's installing it on linux
<Mion> joker42: o rly?
<sveakex> joker42: you don't need avast on linux
<joker42> i know i have the linux version
<trapline91> wartalker, try this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<IndyGunFreak> joker42: why?
<Titan8990> !virus | joker42
<ubottu> joker42: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<techqbert> Mion: One last thing.  Does your vim method support grammar checking too?  Mine doesn't.  I used a genitive preposition and OOo throws no errors around my nominative definite article.
<joker42> if you guys say so
<malibu> Does anyone know what I can use to forward yahoo messenger traffic coming in through a VPN?
<Dethroned> sveakex: So fixing the MBR would make it boot up in Windows...then I would have to manually adjust the partitions?
<Moopies> I thought ClamAV was available
<malibu> I think the protocol uses 5050
<joker42> ok thanks
<raylu> techqbert: vim solution to what? vim has some degree of grammar checking.
<Titan8990> Moopies, clamav is available in the repositories
<Mion> techqbert: I only use it to catch plain old typos etc
<IndyGunFreak> joker42: only reason you'dneed antivirus, is if you're filesharing w/ Windows machines, and you need to scan the files before sending them to windows users
<jdimond> Moopies: You could add -h switch in the halt script.
<Moopies> Titan8990, I don't really see a need for it
<jlopes83> hello
<techqbert> raylu: vim aspell texlive is the software collaboration in question
<Moopies> jdimond, halt script ?
<Titan8990> Moopies, well, if you are running an email server that has windows clients, you want a virus scanner
<jdimond> Moopies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/193125 <--- There launchpad bug explaining
<Moopies> Oh yes.
<raylu> techqbert: i happen to use that too :D
<sveakex> Dethroned: yup, i think you can use the ubuntu cd to remove the partitions, just start gparted when you are inside the cd, or sudo gparted, if you are lucky windows might have a built in tool for adjusting partitions
<dsmith_> hello, somehow in /etc/passwd file, root was renamed as oot, now I have no root account on this machine. Simple fix??
<raylu> sveakex: last time i told windows to remove an ext3 partition it did so... and then screwed up the partition table
<Titan8990> dsmith_, backup that file and manually fix it
<sveakex> Dethroned: you can also use partition magic to resize partitions... you download it from the internet *cough*
<Mion> dsmith_: live cd + mount + text editor
<techqbert> raylu: ;D it doesn't throw any errors around grammar mistakes does it?
<Titan8990> dsmith_, although I have trouble believing that happened without direct user intervention
<LogicFan> no reason to use partition magic, its very old and hasn't been updated in years
<sveakex> Dethroned: ok don't use windows to remove the ubuntu partitions
<LogicFan> just use gparted
<zim1> dsmith_: boot up the machine with a live cd and change it
<dsmith_> i must have edited, without seeing the r being removed, duhhh
<dsmith_> ok
<raylu> techqbert: it does, though rarely. it highlights spelling mistakes in red and grammar mistakes in blue
<Dethroned> sveakex: Thanks.  Hopefully this works and everything works.  If I need any more help I'll track you down or something...lol *cough*
<dsmith_> I was thinking along the lines of a live cd :)
<LogicFan> you can boot with the ubuntu live cd and use gparted
<sveakex> raylu: did you rewrite the mbr?
<dsmith_> thx guys
<sveakex> Dethroned: yeah, but try using the ubuntu cd to rewrite the mbr
<techqbert> raylu: hrm maybe I'll give that solution a shot with Deutsch.
<raylu> sveakex: overwrite the mbr with windows? no
<Dethroned> Now all I have to do is rely on the mail service
<sveakex> Dethroned: um
<raylu> techqbert: are you familiar with vim?
<sveakex> Dethroned: i meant the partions
<Moopies> jdimond, I am guessing you want me to follow  "Joe Philipps  wrote on 2008-07-11:  (permalink) " 's ideas?
<zim1> LogicFan: why gparted? just a text editor
<sveakex> Dethroned: not the mbr :P
<LogicFan> eh?
<TraceGreen> Hello, I desktop can not be shown on projector while I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD, my video card is geforce 7150m
<_VIM_> zim1:  you're thinking of gedit
<techqbert> raylu: at an intermediate or amateur level yeah.
<sveakex> raylu: you need to rewrite the mbr with a windows install cd if you want to remove ubuntu
<Dethroned> sveakex:  Windows cd=MBR  Ubuntu cd=Partitions...right?
<sveakex> Dethroned: yes sorry if i mixed it up a little :P
<jdimond> Moopies: Yes. I had similar issues with my wifes laptop and those instructions solved it.
<Dethroned> sveakex:  I think I've got it figured out
<TraceGreen> I mean, projector just show nothing when I am in Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD, how can I do to fix this problem?
<sveakex> Dethroned: good :)
<zim1> was responding to this (01:26:07) LogicFan: you can boot with the ubuntu live cd and use gparted
<LogicFan> zim1, yes, you can do that.
<_VIM_> zim1:  ah :)
<Dethroned> sveakex:  Now watch my usb drive blow up...ha!
<sveakex> Dethroned: usb? :P
<LogicFan> zim1, gparted is the gnome partition manager
<Dethroned> sveakex:  I'm gonna try and install Ubuntu from a flash drive
<TraceGreen> Can anyone help me to configure my projector? I use compaq v3000 and my video card is geforce 7150m
<raylu> sveakex: right. i wasn't removing ubuntu; i was actually messing around with some other distros
<zim1> LogicFan: yes i know but it wnt help with editing the user file
<Moopies> jdimond, OK, but I'm not understanding this jokers jibber jabber on what to do , mixed with ranting
<sveakex> raylu: i reccomend having on distro at once per computer ;)
<der|kunstler> when I set an X11 cursor, it only works w/o desktop effects, when enabling desktop effects, then it goes to the default cursor, any ideas >?
<raylu> sveakex: that's what i had. but i had a partition for / and a partition for /home
<raylu> sveakex: to make distro-switching easier :D
<bartek_> hello all
<Moopies> jdimond, It appears after " log_action_msg "Will now halt" " , I go down two lines to halt -d -f -i $poweroff $hddown
<zim1> I am still looking for anyone who uses encfs
<Moopies> jdimond, And remove halt ?
<sveakex> raylu: then something weird happened, i suggest to edit partitions in linux then, with live cds
<raylu> sveakex: yep. that's what i ended up doing...after recovering my data using some linux tools
<raylu> sveakex: closest i've ever come to losing data
<jdimond> Moopies: don't remove halt
<sveakex> raylu: hehehe :P
<Moopies> jdimond, OK.  Just remove -h ?
<raylu> sveakex: it was funny for the person i had told the day before that "backups are excessive"
<sveakex> jdimond: what do you want to do?
<jdimond> Moopies: Yes, that's what I did.
<sveakex> raylu: hehehe :)
<Moopies> wait, I don't see a -h
<josher4> !compiz
<Moopies>     halt -d -f -i $poweroff $hddown
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zim1> there must be some one in here with something to hide is anyone using encfs?
<_VIM_> How come Ubuntu doesn't have photorec? It's a really good file recovery (and not just for photos) It's in OpenSuSE's repos but I'm not seeing it in Ubuntu :/
<Moopies> jdimond, what line is -h in?
<Mox`> whats best to install as server? ubuntu 8.04 x63 or ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<shlork> why are so many people derisive of ubuntu?
<Mox`> x64*
<sveakex> Mox`: debian
<deathtech> Hello gurus of all that is Ubuntu  /  linux . I have a usb external drive that i use the mount command to mount up to a specified directory. Using Samba, if i share the folder out, and then mount with the sudo command to that directory, it appears root takes ownership. Is there a way to use the mount command and say to doso as a different user ? or am i going about this the wrong direction ?
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> why are you using halt instead of shutdown?
<gaokai> how to make the computer run my command when powering on my PC?
<Moopies> n8tuserf,  ?
<jdimond> Moopies: It should have been in that line you referenced
<Mox`> sveakex I don't wan't debian?
<zim1> Mox`: how long do you need support for 8.04 has longer support LTS
<sveakex> Mox`: :p
<jrib> deathtech: what filesystem?
<deathtech> jrib : Heya jrib, i beleive you have helped me before :) its an ntfs filesystem
<Mox`> zim1 hmm didn't understand that? :S
<gaokai> how to make the computer run my command automatically when powering on my PC?
<sveakex> Mox`: if you want a server you want something stable
<shlork> fat32 baaay-bee!
<zim1> Mox`: I think 8.04 will update till 2013
<Mox`> sveakex and ubuntu isn't stable? :O
<der|kunstler> when I set an X11 cursor, it only works w/o desktop effects, when enabling desktop effects, then it goes to the default cursor, any ideas >?
<Mox`> zim1 oke
<jrib> deathtech: what command are you running to mount it?
<Moopies> jdimond, it goes log_action_message "will now halt" | sleep 1 | halt -d -f -i $poweroff $hddown | }
<sveakex> Mox`: well it used to based on debian unstable
<deathtech> jrib : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1
<jrib> !ntfs | deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jrib> deathtech: you need to pass proper fmask/dmask options
<Titan8990> deathtech, you have to specify a mount point if its not in /etc/fstab
<jdimond> Moopies: I bet removing the $hddown would solve it, but I don't know if it will have any negative effects.
<deathtech> I do i just didnt include that in the command :)
<jrib> deathtech: ok, what do you actually run?
<jdimond> something like halt -d -f $poweroff
<Mox`> sveakex hmm okay, currently i run 8.04 ubuntu x64 on the server and it works quite good, I don't know if I can feel any difference if I picked debian instead?
<zim1> jrib: have you used encfs?
<deathtech> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 ~/Mount
<jrib> zim1: no
<dynamic_batt> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<dynamic_batt> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<sveakex> Mox`: well what are you using the server for?
<dynamic_batt> whats wrong?
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> why are you using halt instead of shutdown?  i dont think its a good idea using shutdown, it does not do syncing if i recall
<jrib> deathtech: where is the fmask/dmask options?
<Titan8990> Mox`, debian is considered to be more stable, becuase it upgrades the kernel less
<Mox`> sveakex virtual webhosting
<deathtech> jrib : that may be what im missing, i dont include those
<Mox`> Titan8990 hmm, well now I don't need kernel upgrade all the time? :O
<Titan8990> Mox`, a lot of breakages can occur in ubuntu after the like monthly kernel upgrade
<dynamic_batt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KSmoothDock i did everything like it said :(
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> rather its not a good idea to use halt..
<Mox`> Titan8990 okay
<Titan8990> Mox`, no, you don't have to, just saying, most distros will only use a couple kernels doing that version's lifecycle
<sveakex> Mox`: then you would want something as stable as possible since it is a business, so i would reccomend debian over ubuntu
<Mox`> Titan8990 ye okay
<Moopies> n8tuserf, "Hello, when I go to shut down my computer I get "Unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory " "
<LogicFan> sveakex, or BSD :)
<Mox`> sveakex well allright, you are right :),. hmm well is debian as easy as ubuntu?
<sveakex> LogicFan: yeah, OpenBSD hasn't had a bug for ages i have heard
<Mox`> can I convert directly?
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> all the time? or one time?
<LogicFan> FreeBSD is more modern in terms of what it supports
<Moopies> n8tuserf, all the time
<Moopies> n8tuserf, " Moopies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/193125 <--- There launchpad bug explaining "
<josher4> How do I get the "cube effect" for compiz? I have the settings manager but still only have two desktops and no cube...
<ugliefrog> how do i do------>boot with pci=noacpi
<sveakex> Mox`: it can't be so much more difficult ;) but i don't like the debian documentation, you can use the ubuntu wiki and the gentoo wiki as a base
<Titan8990> josher4, general options -> desktop size: 4
<LogicFan> OpenBSD works well if your hardware and whatever software you need is 100% supported, but a lot of common stuff doesn't work yet.  however, its ultra secure
<Mox`> sveakex the gentoo wiki is down? :O
<Dethroned> sveakex: I was just wondering how I boot the computer from the flash drive when I reboot.
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> okay
<Mox`> sveakex but ye, I don't like the documentation too, last time I used debian I remember the doc sucked
<LogicFan> Dethroned, you need to enter your BIOS and tell your machine to boot from the USB port instead of hdd or cdrom
<Titan8990> sveakex, the gentoo wiki recently lost its entire database
<techqbert> Any German speakers in the house?  I think OOo is throwing an incorrect error.  Wahrend des Wochenendes is correct right?  Wochenendes -(genitive)-> es not en right?
<Titan8990> sveakex, it is in the rebuilding proccess
<Moopies> n8tuserf, jdimond, it appears others have replaced it with "	halt -d -f $poweroff $hddown "
<Dethroned> LogicFan: How do I go about doing that?
<sveakex> Mox`: http://gentoo.wiki.info is a backup
<zim1> Dethroned: try looking at you bios boot settings
<Nytrix> what is a good program to reduce the size of multiple images, i really dont want to do 1 picture at a time...anyone?
<LogicFan> most bios options have some sort of boot option menu that will allow you select which device to boot from and what order
<ConstantineXVI> josher4, also, make sure desktop cube and rotate cube are turned on
<Moopies> jdimond, n8tuserf, taking out the " -i "
<MrZ> Hi, what I update my sources.list? Please Help me
<jdimond> Moopies: I bet it will work.
<sveakex> Titan8990: http://gentoo.wiki.info is a backup
<LogicFan> Dethroned, generally, there is a key that you press when your computer boots up.  most of the times its the del key or f1
<_VIM_> Nytrix:  imagemagic
<LogicFan> depending on your computer
<Titan8990> !repos | MrZ
<ubottu> MrZ: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Nytrix> ok thnx i will try that
<kadazzy> wooohhhhooooooooooo
<LogicFan> you should see something like "press f1 to enter setup"
<arghh2d2> Nytrix: tar?
<Dethroned> kk
<sveakex> Dethroned: try going inside the BIOS and look for what order it tries to boot from
<acu> I have a high definition camcorder (Canon HG20) - it creates .mts files  (AVCHD) - however it seem that none of the players can play this files - what is the solution ?
<josher4> Titan8990: I am on the desktop size page, there is horizontal and vertical sizes...
<Titan8990> MrZ, its a plain text config file, just add or remove what you need and when your finished:  sudo apt-get update
<jdimond> Moopies: Now that I think of it, I believe it was -i i removed on my wifes laptop. Sorry about that.
<Mox`> sveakex the link doesn't work here :S
<Moopies> jdimond, OK.  I'll see
<Moopies> (if it works
<Moopies> )
<MrZ> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zim1> I am still trying to find anyone who has worked with encfs HELP
<Titan8990> jdimond, horzontal virtual size
<sveakex> Mox`: sorry www.gentoo-wiki.info
<jdimond> Moopies: Check your reboot too.
<Titan8990> josher4,
<_VIM_> acu:  my Sony HandyCam records in AVCHD too, so annoying,
<Titan8990> sorr jdimond
<Mox`> sveakex thanks :D
<jdimond> Titan8990: No sweat.
<Dethroned> LogicFan: Even if I want to run it from a flash drive just once, will I have to alter it again to run from the hard drive?
<josher4> Titan8990: And only one desktop?
<felixsulla> So, Gparted should, in theory, be able to change the size of an NTFS drive, right?
<Titan8990> josher4, yes
<LogicFan> Dethroned, yes, but you can set the order
<sveakex> Mox`: but remember it is just a base to help you do what you want :)
<LogicFan> so, 1:USB, 2: HDD, 3:CDROM
<ugliefrog> how do i do------>boot with pci=noacpi
<Moopies> " Iterates configured network interfaces and brings them down before shutting down "
<LogicFan> so if there's no USB present, it will go to HDD, and so on until it finds a bootable device
<dynamic_batt> hey, whats the easiest way to install ksmoothdock?
<Titan8990> ugliefrog, add it to the end of the kernel line in grub
<acu> _VIM: it seem that it was a need for a format to record high definition - the question is whether we can at least play the files in linux (and if possible edit them)
<Moopies> What's the point in that anyway ?
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> ummm.. curious as to the results if you do a sync; sync; sync;  sudo telinit 6   if same results?
<Mox`> sveakexye :)
<Titan8990> ugliefrog, you can use e to edit from the menu or you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Titan8990> ugliefrog, whichever you prefer
<josher4> Titan8990: Still only two desktops and no cube. And the effects are enabled
<boot_loop> anyone have a good site to find awesome desktop wallpapers, possibly linux oriented (other tham gnome-look.org)
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: synapitc?
<Moopies> n8tuserf, a who what
<LogicFan> boot_loop, deviantart.com
<Titan8990> josher4, did you turn on desktop cube and cube rotate?
<boot_loop> ok cool, thanks LogicFan
<prince_j1mmys> !themes > boot_loop
<ubottu> boot_loop, please see my private message
<Mox`> hmm CentOS? :S have any of u tried that system?
<josher4> Titan8990: Yes
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> sync is a must before you shutdown,  telinit 6 puts it in runlevel 6 which is shutdown
<Titan8990> josher4, I would suggest joining #compiz-fusion
<LogicFan> Mox`, yes, its a free version of red hat enterprise linux
<LogicFan> for servers
<sveakex> Mox`: is is based on Reh Hat Enterprise Linux, so it should be safe
<_VIM_> acu I seriously don't know, but please PM me or something when you find out :)
<dynamic_batt> sveakex, whats that? i kinda dont understand (my language isnt english..) :D
<Mox`> okay, so centos vs debian? who wins? :)
<Moopies> n8tuserf, So this is all done for me though ? When I click "shutdown" or "restart" ?
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> but runlevel 6 runs bunch of script
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: do you use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Titan8990> Mox`, you don't get the paid professional support of RHEL though
<dynamic_batt> sveakex, ubuntu
<LogicFan> Mox`, as always, the questions is "for what purpose"
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: press alt f2 and you should get a dialog, type synapitic inside and see if something opens
<acu> _for playing I understood that VLC 0.9 might do it - however the repositories cannot pe updated
<_VIM_> !best | Mox`
<ubottu> Mox`: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dynamic_batt> sveakex, ok
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> should be done for you automatically clicking those you mentioned, but since you're having issues, am curious if telinit 6 would have same results as your ide not being found
<Mox`> LogicFan well, virtual webhotel hosting :)
<dynamic_batt> You will not be able to apply any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them. :(
<dynamic_batt> root again..
<LogicFan> is add/remove just another apt-get gui?
<sveakex> Mox`: is webhotel hosting any profitable?
<Mox`> sveakex well it's just as an start.. just to try it out
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: um, try adding sudo infront of it, so sudo synaptic
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: i mean gksudo
<dynamic_batt> sveakex, gksudo synaptic?
<Mox`> sveakex I have a really okay server with alot of space and so on, so why not try it out :D
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: yeah give that a shot :)
<Mox`> sveakex on a 100mbit connection too
<LogicFan> i'm trying to figure why don't synaptic installed apps show up in add/remove?
<sveakex> Mox`: your customers might get pissed off if something does not work :P
<dynamic_batt> sveakex, oh.. thanks
<sveakex> dynamic_batt: you're welcome :)
<Mox`> sveakex hehe ye, that's why I need to do the right choice
<prince_j1mmys> LogicFan: add/remove only has some of what's available. it's mostly for popular applications
<LogicFan> prince_j1mmys, even if you install popular apps through synaptic, they don't show up in add/remove.  is add/remove just another apt-get gui?
<sveakex> Mox`: well debian or centos would be the best choice, ubuntu would also work but i'd put the other two infront
<prince_j1mmys> LogicFan: yeah, it's like a simplified synaptic, more "user-friendly", except when it's confusing, like now
<LogicFan> prince_j1mmys, gotcha, thanks
<brotherhand> my navigation buttons and bookmarks in firefox aren't working, has anybody else experienced this? forums are not helping
<Mox`> sveakex can u tell me what's the benefit of using centos? :D
<LogicFan> Mox`, distrowatch.org
<Scubidus> Hey could someone help me out with installing a Linksys WPC54G on Ubuntu 6.06
<jdimond> brotherhand: did you recently do a update?
<sveakex> Mox`: um, it is based on red hat enterprise linux, a business oriented linux
<sveakex> Mox`: and i think ubuntu is pretty unstable
<n8tuserf> LogicFan -> add/remove uses  /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gnome-app-install   while synaptic runs  /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Tamago> uhm.. when I try to start compiz, I get: Checking for nVidia: not present. It then segfaults.. help?
<mike_hurley> so is there a known workaround for gnome-screensaver after suspend ignoring user activity?
<sveakex> Mox`: on the other hand i have only used ubuntu as a desktop
<LogicFan> n8tuserf, thanks!
<brotherhand> I have since, but it just started mid-session, before any update
<sveakex> brb one minute
<jdimond> brotherhand: Did you restart firefox?
<Mox`> sveakex ye oke, I think theres a big difference there.. well I've only tried ubuntu and gentoo as server, and gentoo, damn stable, but is pretty hard to configure and setup
<LogicFan> n8tuserf, which one is considered best practice for your average desktop ubuntu user?
<brotherhand> yes, tried reboot too
<LogicFan> n8tuserf, because just about all docs say to use apt-get or synaptic
<n8tuserf> LogicFan -> id say synaptic
<mike_hurley> i've found that killing and starting gnome-screensaver in a terminal will fix my problem, but i can't get gnome-screensaver to start from within a script
<mike_hurley> something about it not being able to open the display
<jdimond> brotherhand: Save your bookmarks and try uninstalling firefox and reinstalling.
<yuri_> Q: im looking for a gnome-do/kicker like thing for xfce4. any reccs?
<azlon> how can i find out what version of linux i am running?
<LogicFan> n8tuserf, yeah it seems unfriendly to have add/remove be more prominent in the default menu, but conventional best practices say to use apt-get or synaptic
<prince_jammys> LogicFan: synaptic is more comprehensive. there is also aptitude, which can be used instead of apt-get and also has a text-mode interface. try "aptitude" (sudo not necessary just to check it out)
<jrib> !version | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<n8tuserf> mike_hurley -> could be like cron where it does not have access to a terminal?
<brotherhand> ok i'll try it
<LogicFan> prince_jammys, thanks
<Nytrix> what is a good multiple image compressor for ubuntu?
<Scubidus> Does anyone here consider themselves an Ubuntu guru
<sveakex> Mox`: i love gentoo, but it is not user friendly which is bad because you are not 100% sure of what you are doing... and it is easy to screw gentoo up :P
<Moopies> jdimond, n8tuserf, I'm gonna go try shutting down then restarting now I reckon
<jrib> !ask | Scubidus
<ubottu> Scubidus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_VIM_> Nytrix: as stated earlier ImageMagic
<Scubidus> I did ask
<jdimond> Moopies: Good luck!
<Nytrix> vim i try it but didnt work
<Moopies> jdimond, May the power of the goat side be with you!
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> try that  telinit 6 too, just curious..
<Moopies> bahh
<sveakex> Mox`: but it is good for a home server or a desktop, and a business server if you are good at it
<jrib> Scubidus: ok, this channel is just for ubuntu support.  #ubuntu-offtopic for other conversations.  Thanks
<Nytrix> i couldnt even load the program
<Scubidus> Hey could someone help me out with installing a Linksys WPC54G on Ubuntu 6.06
<Moopies> n8tuserf, If I knew what it did..
<mike_hurley> n8tuserf: probably...it's being done within a script in the /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d directory
<Moopies> I'd do it
<Moopies> lol
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> if you google for runlevel, this a common practice of the original unix systems..
<mike_hurley> n8tuserf: is there a way to kick off gnome-screensaver in that case?
<Mox`> sveakex indeed :D heh
<sveakex> Mox`: gentoo is good because of it's speed and because it can do exactly what you want it to
<Mox`> exactly.. you chose what will be installed 100%
<k33s_> hello ubuntu friends!
<n8tuserf> mike_hurley -> i think the get around solution to cron was export the DISPLAY variable and then execute the command
<Moopies> n8tuserf, so I just run telinit 6 in a console ?
<k33s_> you're all going onto to youtube! :D
<sveakex> Mox`: arch is also a really good distro but it would never reccomend it for any other purpose than being a desktop or a HOME server
<Nytrix> :)
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> run sync several times. though first
<Mox`> sveakex okay, never heard of that one :O
<_VIM_> Hi youtube! :)  /me waves
<Nytrix> what is a good multiple image compressor for ubuntu?
<sveakex> Mox`: it gives you control in a simple way at cost of stability and reliability
<Scubidus> ubottu: Do you know how to get the drivers for a Linksys WPC54G without the disk and get it working on version 6.06
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Moopies> n8tuserf, sync didn't do jack
<Mox`> sveakex okay
<Nytrix> !Linksys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Linksys
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> you would not see the effect displayed on the screen,  man sync to get an understanding o f wht it does
<jrib> !wireless | Scubidus
<ubottu> Scubidus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Moopies> n8tuserf, then you want me to do telinit 6 ?
<mike_hurley> n8tuserf: for instance, the line "DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver &" still has the problem
<n8tuserf> Moopies -> yes after the sync
<n8tuserf> mike_hurley -> export it
<Mox`> sveakex have u worked with virtual hosting before?
<sveakex> Mox`: no, all i have done is installed gentoo on virtualbox :P
<mike_hurley> i thought putting the var on the same line as the command was the equivalent in the scope of that command
<sveakex> Mox`: and i had a home server for 2 months
<mike_hurley> n8tuserf: i thought putting the var on the same line as the command was the equivalent in the scope of that command
<Mox`> sveakex hehe okay, It's because I don't really what's the best solution regarding partitions :O
<Mox`> sveakex hehe okay :)
<brotherhand> complete removal and reinstall of firefox didn't work, still broken navigation controls
<n8tuserf> mike_hurley -> but the command forks a shell?
<meoblast001> a few emulators on my system won't make sound... what should i do?
<Titan8990> Mox`, for stability, ext3 accross the board
<sveakex> Mox`: virtual machines have their own "hard disk" file afaik
<Titan8990> Mox`, for increase speed, reiserfs for rootfs
<provo> hi can i get some help please, when I try running synaptic package manager this is the error i get.......E: Type '<html>' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Mox`> Titan8990, okay, how big shoud swap and boot be?
<provo> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<provo> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<provo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> provo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mox`> Titan8990, 4gb swap, 512mb boot?
<n8tuserf> mike_hurley -> heres a reference for cron  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-105250.html
<sveakex> Titan8990: but he needs stability so isn't ext3 better?
<Titan8990> Mox`, the standard is 2x the RAM but really, 4gb is a big swap partition
<Titan8990> sveakex, yes
<Mox`> Titan8990n, the machine have 2gb of ram
<sveakex> Titan8990: afterall it is a business and not a home server..
<Titan8990> Mox`, and 512 is perfectly fine for boot
<Titan8990> Mox`, if you plan to do a lot a webserver stuff, you may want to have the server root on its own partition
<sveakex> Titan8990: why 512 for a boot partition? the kernal and those files don't take more than 50mb
<Mox`> Titan8990, what do you mean? :O
<sveakex> kernel*
<Titan8990> sveakex, mine is only 30mb, but a bit larger doesn't hurt
<Titan8990> Mox`, if this is primarly a web server, you may want a partition for /var/www
<Mox`> Titan8990, the basic system on one parition and everything else on a partition with rest of the space?
<Mox`> Titan8990, ye oke, the server shall run dns, mail, db and apache ofc
<chronic> can someone help get a movie to play?
<ldlework> If this is my cfdisk output : http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m133dd964 : How can I give sda1 some of the gigs of sda2? I am currently running mounted sda5
<sveakex> Titan8990: 512 is a bit larger? :P if he has 50mb packages he loses 8 customers :P
<Mox`> Titan8990, so I should make a partition with the base system on it? or?
<n8tuserf> chronic -> i used vlc and am happy with it
<whalesalad> Hey guys. Have a feisty box that can't seem to do anything at all with apt-get. Looking at the sources file, it appears all of the source url's 404. Is feisty no longer supported or something? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Titan8990> Mox`, yes, that is a requirement
<chronic> n8tuserf, i have that , still not working
<SuperMoopies> n8tuserf, that shut the computer down and restarted
<ldlework> If this is my cfdisk output : http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m133dd964 : How can I give sda1 some of the gigs of sda2? I am currently running mounted sda5
<n8tuserf> SuperMoopies -> okay, isnt that what you wanted?
<Mox`> Titan8990, how big should the base system be then?
<Titan8990> Mox`, I would make it about 50-100GB
<Titan8990> Mox`, use the rest for /home and /var/www
<sveakex> ldlework: try using gparted
<SuperMoopies> n8tuserf, yes, and shut down
<Titan8990> Mox`, 50-100GB
<josher4> !compiz
<FloodBot1> Titan8990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dethroned> sveakex: well it didn't work lol
<Mox`> Titan8990 50gb just for the system :O?
<ROXYMOON> ciao
<sveakex> Dethroned: so what is the situation?
<ROXYMOON> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Titan8990> Mox`, applications don't take that much space
<Dethroned> sveakex:  The computer refuses to boot from the usb drive
<Mox`> is a tmp parition nessarary?
<SuperMoopies> n8tuserf, how would I do 'shutdown' ?
<n8tuserf> SuperMoopies -> but do you still get the no IDE something found?
<Titan8990> Mox`, most would recommend less than that
<SuperMoopies> n8tuserf, negative
<n8tuserf> SuperMoopies -> i use  sudo shutdown -h now
<Mox`> Titan8990 okay, so 20gb space should be fine for the system?
<sveakex> Dethroned: is usb the first item in the boot priority list in the bios?
<Mox`> Titan8990, 20gb for all the programs etc. right? :)
<Titan8990> Mox`, should be, but I personally wouldn't make it that small, especially with how cheap storage is these days
<sveakex> Mox`: what is the question now? :P
<Dethroned> sveakex:  I set is at #1 for priority in the boot sequence window dealy in the bios
<n8tuserf> SuperMoopies -> well thats good that the problem of missing ide devices has been resolved eh?
<Mox`> Titan8990 ye oke
<devilsF00d> Hi I'm having some serious issues I switched internet providers today and I just got my servers back online but I'm having some sever slowness connecting to my webserver intermittently... I've also been getting lots of log messages on my router saying that it blocked packet ... blah blah  wrong network interface (IP address spoofing)... This goes away as soon as I take the ubuntu server off the network
<Titan8990> Mox`, tmp partition is your call, I have never used one but I have only had one CMS that stored files in /tmp and it wasn't in a production env
<sveakex> Dethroned: well.. i never booted with the usb before so you should ask somebody else who knows how to make it work :/
<ROXYMOON> ciao
<Mox`> sveakex I'm making the partitions :) is a tmp partition needed? ::O
<ROXYMOON> !list
<Dethroned> sveakex:  I'll just wait for my cd to come in the mail and hope my compy can boot from that
<Dethroned> I don't want to mess around with this any more tonight lol
<sveakex> Dethroned: ok :)
<Mox`> Titan8990 so I should just screw the tmp partition? :)
<Dethroned> sveakex: Thanks for the help though
<curtisab> Hello, I need help! I cannot get Flash 10 to run in Firefox on Ubuntu 8.10. Have tried to download it and install it, but it won't work! Any tips?
<sveakex> Mox`: isn't tmp just for temporary files?
<n8tuserf> devilsF00d -> how does the ubuntu host come into the picture? perhaps you can explain what you are hosting on? and what the network layout is like?
<Mox`> sveakex I think so :)
<ldlework> Titan8990, you seem to be giving some partitioning advice. Do you have any ideas for me?
<SuperMoopies> n8tuserf, I reckon , let me try shutdown
<sveakex> Mox`: just make your / larger x)
<whalesalad> Hey guys, apt-get no longer working on a feisty box. It's not mine... its a small SVN server in our office that I am working with. All the sources 404. Any ideas? Is there some vanilla sources.list file I can replace mine with?
<sveakex> Mox`: i'd make it 30gb large
<Mox`> sveakex, root? :)
<Titan8990> ldlework, sorry, I didn't see what you were asking
<ldlework> My original question was
<sveakex> Mox`: yeah the partition mounted on /
<ldlework> If this is my cfdisk output : http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m133dd964 : How can I give sda1 some of the gigs of sda2? I am currently running mounted sda5
<jrib> whalesalad: feisty is End Of Life
<jrib> !eol | whalesalad
<ubottu> whalesalad: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ldlework> gparted says it can't read the contents of the ntfs partitions
<sveakex> ldlework: use gparted
<Mox`> sveakex ye oke
<ldlework> and hence can only delete them, not resize
<sveakex> ldlework: gparted
<whalesalad> jrib: I was looking for an answer like that. Does that mean I can no longer use apt-get at all with it? What are my options here? Surely I don't need to upgrade the box?
<Titan8990> ldlework, it is likely that you can't
<Mox`> should I use rest of the space for /home or /var?
<ldlework> sveakex, I just said that I am using gparted X|
<Titan8990> ldlework, because data gets written to the beginning of a partition
<Mox`> /var/www or something
<Titan8990> ldlework, the space you want to give to sda1, will already have stuff on it from sda2
<ldlework> If I delete the sda2 ?
<brotherhand> solution: the missing firefox navigation controls is caused by corrupted profile.ini. delete it and firefox will make a new one that works
<sveakex> ldlework: oh, make on smaller and then the other bigger :P
<brotherhand> thanks!
<Titan8990> ldlework, then yes, you should be able to give that size to sda1
<jrib> whalesalad: it doesn't make sense to run a box without updates.  You should upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | whalesalad
<ubottu> whalesalad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Titan8990> ldlework, using parted or whatever GUI frontend for parted you want
<Gargantua> Hi
<whalesalad> jrib: Alright, thanks for the tips. My only worry here is that this is a server which is pretty important in my company right now. What kind of risks do I have with doing this? It's a headless machine, no gui or anything...
<Supermoopies> n8tuserf, jdimond : still happens on shutdown , i repeat SHUTDOWN , not restart
<sveakex> Mox`: make the rest of the space go where you have the webhosting stuff
<Gargantua> Does the mysql-server apt package include all the C header files?
<Supermoopies> (so it hasn't been fixed )
<ldlework> Titan8990, deleting sda2 did not allow me to resize sda1 =x
<Mox`> sveakex ye, I just don't know what directory I should use :D
<jrib> whalesalad: should be fine, that's not really a special case
<Titan8990> ldlework, using what?
<ldlework> gparted
<sveakex> Mox`: it's not so important which directory you use.. just aslong as you know it and it's on the right partition
<Mox`> sveakex ye oke, i'll just use /home
<ldlework> gparted reports for sda1 (where windows is installed) "Unable to read contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable."
<jrib> whalesalad: personally, I'd make an image of the drive just in case, then upgrade to gutsy, then to hardy (this way you have support on the server until 2013)
<regeya_> anyone here using ext4 yet?  curious to know if it's even remotely sfe yet
<regeya_> safe even
<sveakex> Mox`: on my home server i moved apache or lighttpd root folder to a folder inside /home from /srv
<whalesalad> jrib: It's fairly basic... all our data is backed up to S3 nightly. I'll do some looking around though before I do anything. Thanks for your help.
<ldlework> Titan8990, could it be because sda1 is flagged as boot?
<Mox`> sveakex, ye oke
<Titan8990> ldlework, possible, you could try removing the boot flag, but I don't recommend doing anything until all your data is backed up
<devilsF00d> ok so I have a lnksys switch with several lan computers connected to it and a d-link router connected to the switch twice, internet in from switch, and one from port one on d-link.  Then I have a free-nas server connected to the switch on eth-0 and the router on eth-1, and finally the ubuntu server connected to the router on eth-0 with ip 192... and to the switch with ip 98... (from net provider); the Router is on the same 98. but di
<ldlework> That didn't work either
<Mox`> sveakex now it's installing :D
<jrib> whalesalad: the update link will give you working feisty repos so you can get up to date before upgrading, but it is a pretty bad idea to keep an unsupported version on there
<Titan8990> ldlework, removing the boot flag didn't
<sveakex> Mox`: with ubuntu? debian? centos?
<devilsF00d> sorry that is crazy but it's the best I could gather from this inherited set up
<ldlework> Titan8990, correct.
<Mox`> sveakex debian x64 minimal :D
<Mox`> 5.0
<ldlework> Titan8990, I don't need to apply the deletion of sda2 to make that effective right?
<Titan8990> ldlework, can you mount the windows partition? is marked as "locked"?
<devilsF00d> oh and the broadband modem is in the swtich also
<Titan8990> ldlework, not to make it effective, to make it actually happen, yes
<ldlework> Titan8990, I can mount sda1 just fine from Ubuntu and use it freely.
<ldlework> It is not currently mounted
<Mox`> sveakex It's my first time using their rescue system :D so' its a bit exciting if this works
<dancho> helo
<dancho> any from cuba?
<MrZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123108
<sveakex> Mox`: installing from rescue systems is fun, that's how i always install linux :P
<Mox`> sveakex, hehe last time I tried something just as exciting were when I recompiled the kernel :D damn I was screwed if the kernel was fucked hehe
<_VIM_> !ohmy | Mox`
<ubottu> Mox`: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<sveakex> Mox`: i don't like configuring and recompiling the kernel... i don't know what parts i need and what i don't... :(
<n8tuserf> devilsF00d -> perhaps  a drawing of the layout would be easier to follow, put as much info on it so we can sort out and trace where the packet goes trhough and mention were is the firewalling in it too
<milk> sveakex, thats part of the fun :D
<Mox`> sveakex hehe okay, the standard kernel I got with the server really stinked.. it wasn't running the right cpu frequency and alot of unnessarary stuff was enabled :S
<n8tuserf> dancho -> are you chatting now from cuba?  great to hear if you are
<sveakex> milk: yeah, but my kernel was always much larger than everybody elses *cries*
<sveakex> Mox`: was linux reinstalled?
<_VIM_> cuba has interwebs? O.o
<Mox`> sveakex ye ubuntu 8.04 x64
<devilsF00d> k
<Supermoopies> n8tuserf, jdimond : perhaps I want 0 instead of 6 with telinit ?
<dancho> interwebs?
<sveakex> Mox`: computers should come without an os imo :P
<dancho> i think so
<n8tuserf> _VIM_ -> we should welcome them, if this is their chance to get into the freeworld eh? :P
<Supermoopies> n8tuserf, jdimond if i wanted to do it manually
<_VIM_> dancho: hehe cool
<Mox`> sveakex hehe, well I wanted to try ubuntu :D
<devilsF00d> is there somewhere I can reference standard network symbols?
<_VIM_> n8tuserf: it would be a change if nothing else.
<sveakex> linux goes commie again
<sveakex> X)
<n8tuserf> Supermoopies -> try it, also try  runlevel  command instead of telinit
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to install irssi IRC client, I ran sudo apt-get install irrsi, and it appears it succeeded - but the program is not listed under Applications - Internet, or anywhere else for that matter
<dancho> i have a question
<Supermoopies> ok
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man: you have to type irssi in terminal, better yet screen irssi
<n8tuserf> devilsF00d -> just a box, and a label it as router or switch or whatever is enuff
<sveakex> Mox`: hehe, i remember that either the sound or flash kept breaking for me on 8.04 or 7.10, i remember having issues with youtube X)
<Mox`> hehe
<n8tuserf> dancho -> ask away
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man: once you're on irssi then /server irc.freenode.org
<sveakex> Mox`: if ubuntu can't do youtube i wouldn't use it as a production server :P
<Mox`> sveakex damn!! before my I had 427gb free on my /, now my /home is 838gb :O
<Mox`> sveakex hehe true :D
<Platypus-Man> _VIM_: thank you, seems like that was what I were looking for :)
<sveakex> Mox`: how big is / now?
<_VIM_> :)
<Mox`> sveakex root is 30gb and /home is 838gb
<_VIM_> geeze must be nice to have that much space, i got a 40 gig hdd ;((((
<sveakex> Mox`: hehe, who is your target audience?
<sveakex> _VIM_: but you are not a webhost ;P
<Mox`> sveakex people who doesn't need a file hosting server, but a webhotel where they get almost everything :D
<_VIM_> meh i used to have a home server actually, but that's offtopic
<Mox`> sveakex, ½gb and 1gb of space so far
<sveakex> Mox`: 500mb and 1gb packages?
<Sw3RvE> when i try to boot my usb flash drive i get Invalid or damaged Bootable partition. How do i fix this?
<Mox`> sveakex ye for now it is
<sveakex> Mox`: imagine how much effort you need to put in if you are going to have many customer
<sveakex> s
<sveakex> :P
<Stumbles>  _    _ _ _     _
<Stumbles>  | | _(_) | |   (_) _____      _____
<Stumbles>  | |/ / | | |   | |/ _ \ \ /\ / / __|
<FloodBot1> Stumbles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sw3RvE> can someone help me with a bootable usb drive
<Mox`> sveakex hehe, If the system is made right, I should be able to let the server run it self
<Stumbles>  _    _ _ _     _
<Stumbles>  | | _(_) | |   (_) _____      _____
<Stumbles>  | |/ / | | |   | |/ _ \ \ /\ / / __|
<Stumbles>  |   <| | | |   | |  __/\ V  V /\__ \
<Stumbles>  |_|\_\_|_|_|  _/ |\___| \_/\_/ |___/
<FloodBot1> Stumbles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stumbles>               |__/
 * regeya_ facepalm
<Mox`> sveakex ofc I need to update the system one in while, but not that often
<_VIM_> jrib ^^^^]
<dancho> is about the next LTS version
<dancho> will be the 9.10?
<_VIM_> nope
<fearful> dancho, no the next LTS is scheduled 10.4
<_VIM_> 10.04
<fearful> yea 10.04*
<dancho> thanks.. that will be in server edition to?
<bohemian_> can anyone explain me this error?
<bohemian_> Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<bohemian_> thanks...
<sveakex> Mox`: yeah be careful about that, i hate it when they add new features which break old configs so you have to modify it create a new one *cough* awesome wm *cough*
<Mox`> sveakex haha apt-get also works in debian :D
<Stumbles>  _    _ _ _     _
<Stumbles>  | | _(_) | |   (_) _____      _____
<FloodBot1> Stumbles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mox`> sveakex true
<sveakex> Mox`: you mean it also works in ubuntu? ;P
<n8tuserf> dancho -> you were going to ask a question?
<regeya_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<_VIM_> !ops | Stumbles + ascii art X3
<Stumbles> | |/ / | | |   | |/ _ \ \ /\ / / __|
<Stumbles>  |   <| | | |   | |  __/\ V  V /\__ \
<ubottu> Stumbles + ascii art X3: please see above
<FloodBot1> Stumbles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_VIM_> x4 now
<Mox`> sveakex hehe ye oke :D
<dancho> my question was that my friend
<dancho> :-)
<sveakex> Mox`: debian is the mother of like 30 distros or so :P
<Mox`> sveakex, nice, only 17 processes, before there were 85 :S
<sveakex> Mox`: 85 in ubuntu?
<n8tuserf> dancho  what?
<Mox`> sveakex hehe nice :P didn't even know that,.. I knew that ubuntu is made on debian
<Mox`> sveakex, ye
<fearful> Mox`, I got 132, how did you drop them?
<Mox`> fearful clean install of debian :O
<dancho> about the next LTs version
<sveakex> Mox`: install htop and tell me how much ram you are using :P
<dancho> and i have an answer
<Mox`> fearful only sdd, rsyslogd, acpid and cron is running
<dancho> thanks to all you gays
<Mox`> sveakex i'm looking in htop :D
<fearful> Mox`, nice
<sveakex> Mox`: btw you should use aptitude to install instead of apt-get, apparently aptitude resolves dependancies better :s
<Mox`> fearful heh ye.. just wait till I install all the other programs :S
<Mox`> sveakex okay :)
<Titan8990> sveakex, Mox` yes, aptitude makes "smarter" descisions then apt-get
<dancho> bye bye
<Mox`> Titan8990, okay, does it work just the same as apt-get?
<sveakex> Mox`: yes almost
<fearful> Mox`, yea:p
<Mox`> sveakex okay, something I should watch out for?
<Juravial> Lol, I am definitely not cut out for Linux ... lived in the windows world too long
<sveakex> Mox`: not what i know of
<Mox`> sveakex, oke :)
<sveakex> Mox`: there might be a few flags which are different or so
<narcarsiss> juravial it is easy once you get you head out of Windows
<sveakex> Mox`: but it is more or less the same, just better
<Titan8990> Mox`, no, aptitude actually calls apt-get
<Mox`> Titan8990, can't i clean up all unnessarary stuff? :O
<Mox`> Titan8990 oke :D
<Titan8990> Mox`, yes
<Mox`> sveakex ye oke
<Mox`> Titan8990, how? :)
<narcarsiss> everyone can do linux if i can teach my 9YO syster to be my linux admin you can learn
<sveakex> i hardly use linux these days... i need.. my.. games..
<sveakex> x)
<Titan8990> Mox`, aptitude remove applicationidontneed
<narcarsiss> apt-get moo
<Titan8990> Mox`, or update-rc remove programidontwantoautostart -f
<sveakex> narcarsiss: that's an awesome command
<baz> how can check the health and status of my software RAID that i installed using the alternate installer
<Platypus-Man> _VIM_: I tried to reading the start-up manual for irssi, but didn't understand much... I connected to Quakenet, and then when I connected to Freenode it disconnected me from the first network
<narcarsiss> yeah i know was reading the apt man and found it
<RBrenner> hello?
<Titan8990> !mdam | baz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdam
<Titan8990> !raid | baz
<ubottu> baz: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mox`> Titan8990, I was thinking of a autocleaner or something like that
<fluvvell> baz: cat /proc/mdstat
<Titan8990> baz, check out the software raid wiki page
<RBrenner> quick question
<Titan8990> Mox`, there really shouldn't be that much crap, especially if you used the minimal installer
<RBrenner> im using UNetbootin to make a Bootable USB
<moni> hii
<Juravial> I tried reading the forums on how to install the driver and firmware for ipw2200... I am a fairly intelligent person, but I am truely humbled ..I feel stupid right now
<Mox`> Titan8990, ye oke
<RBrenner> when i go to boot it, it says "syslinux 3.63 debian 2008 07 15 ebios... peter anvin" and prompts me to boot
<moni> is ther any tool 2 hide my ip?
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man: well i think you have to do /server irc.freenode.org then once connected you do /connect irc.quakenet.net/org that should do the trick, then you do ctrl+x to toggle them i think
<fluvvell> rtfm is becoming a familiar answer around here.
<RBrenner> nothing i type results in anything
<RBrenner> anyone have any ideas?
<moni> i tried squid proxy....but it doesnt hide the ip
<baz> fluvvell, would it tell me in there if there were errors or problems? it shows the setup, which is cool, but no the health
<_VIM_> i switched to Konversation a while back,,,Platypus-Man so Im a bit rusty with irssi :)
<baz> it would be nice to have a little sys-tray applet that monitored my RAID
<mikewu> Platypus-Man: it probably didn't disconnect you, it probably just made one default. usually you can add a -server flag so /j -freenode #ubuntu
<moni> pls help
<n8tuserf> RBrenner -> you read the tutorial on how to install unetbootin?
<sveakex> did anybody write to me?
<niku> hello room - I just got a dell mini9 and was looking for any recommendations to make better use of screen realestate - any suggestions?
<mikewu> Platypus-Man: you can check what your connected to with /server too
<bohemian_> anyone has an answer for me?
<bohemian_> regarding Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<sveakex> i screwed cgywin up :P
<RBrenner> no, it seemed pretty self explanatory but i guess not?
<chronic> can someone help me to play xvid movie?
<narcarsiss> for those that want to keep linux clean read this [but be warned that you can brake packages when removing the so make sure you know what you are doing]  http://maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/2008/10/07
<sveakex> who had issues with irssi?
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man: you can always type /help when inside irssi too
<narcarsiss> chronic: i can
<RBrenner> n8userf: what tutorial are you referring to?
<fluvvell> baz: are you on a desktop or server?
<chronic> narcarsiss, whenever i open it all the players crash, or quit i guess
<|ns|nR8> anyone know if its possible to mount FATX ( xbox fs )
<moni> is ther any tool 2 hide my ip.....?
<curtisab> Anybody able to help me get Flash 10 working on Firefox / ubuntu 8.10
<sveakex> Platypus-Man: did you have issues with irssi?
<chronic> totem, vlc,
<narcarsiss> have you tryed VLC player
<chronic> yes
<hmw> moni - no.
<narcarsiss> Totem?
<chronic> yes
<narcarsiss> and they all crash
<chronic> yup
<Platypus-Man> _VIM_: ctrl+x worked changing from freenode\quakenet, but then I joined a quakenet channel and now nothing happens when I press ctrl+x anymore
<threefcata> how to see if a kernel module is compiled or not?
<baz> fluvvell, desktop
<Platypus-Man> oh wait, saw what you said about server flag now
<RBrenner> does anyone have any experience using UNetbootin on Linux?
<sveakex> Platypus-Man: use alt and a number to switch rooms
<fluvvell> baz: mdstat would tell you if it was faulty, or if rebuilding anyway.
<narcarsiss> do you have compix installed
<sveakex> Platypus-Man: and queries
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man: to change channels yiou have to do ESC+ a number  (the number the channel is on) or ALT as sveakex suggested
<Platypus-Man> sveakex: that works, thanks
<narcarsiss> compiz*
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man:  type /help inside irssi
<sveakex> Platypus-Man: to change network be in the first window and do control x, you can also type /win 1 to switch to the first window
<_VIM_> Platypus-Man: also you can set a million options by typing /set
<baz> fluvvell, should i be checking it everyday or something, I don't want to be left in the dark one day because 1 of the drives had failed 6 months ago
<narcarsiss> if you have compiz/fusion installed disable it then try again
<sveakex> Mox`: you stull there?
<platypus2> success! thanks guys :)
<Mox`> sveakex ye ofc :)
<_VIM_> np
<sveakex> Mox`: how's it going with the server?
<Huufarted> Anybody able to tell me how you can tell the link speed on a network adapter?  Not the current bandwidth being used, but the speed it's connected at?
<cjckill> lag
<Mox`> sveakex setting up sudo :)
<sveakex> Mox`: that's easy :P
<narcarsiss> 1344 users could be helping to lag
<Mox`> sveakex hehe, haven't done it that many times, but ye, i'm adding the user :)
<sveakex> Mox`: if you have sudo set up you can remove the root password making it impossible to log in as root, with the exception of sudo su ;)
<remu> Heya folks! I've got a quick question. I've been trying out this new program, f.lux, I want to run it at the start of my session. How can I do so? It is a single executable. Normally, to run it, I have to type "/.xflux -z <zipcode>". Any ideas on how to run it at the start of my session?
 * kdubois hates computers
<Platypus-Man> I have a printscreen from last time I was here, 1337 users
<RBrenner> does anyone here have any experience using UNetbootin in LInux?
<sveakex> Mox`: everybody in the wheel group has access to sudo afaik
<crazyryan_a> Is there anyway I can execute a cron as nobody?
<Mox`> sveakex that's right, and that' what I intended to do :D
<baz> Huufarted, if you right-click the sys-tray icon and choose "connection properties" it should tell you there
<narcarsiss> chronic: > if you have compiz/fusion installed disable it then try again
<threefcata> how to see if a kernel module is compiled or not?
<prince_jammys> sveakex: 'admin' in ubuntu
<Huufarted> Thanks, baz.  :)
<chronic> narcarsiss, ok
<sveakex> Mox`: yeah. that is one very good security standard in ubuntu
<redvamp128> curtisab:  quick and easy-- remove any of the others you installed (gnash) -- then goto software sources- enable the multiverse and the restricted. close and let it reload-- then open up synaptic package manger and flash should then be listed there - (or after you enable you can use this 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree')
<Mox`> sveakex I can just change so root cannot login through ssh
<baz> Huufarted, pleasure
<sveakex> prince_jammys: admin..? :P
<Mox`> sveakex true :)
<prince_jammys> sveakex: 'wheel' in some other distros/BSDs
<fluvvell> baz: i've got software raid systems over 6 years old now, just upgraded one of them to 320Gb without fuss
<sveakex> prince_jammys: oh, i almost never use ubuntu, i just enjoy being here to help other people
<sveakex> :P
<prince_jammys> sveakex: cool
<fluvvell> baz: I just troll the logs occasionally.  I assume you mean mirrored raid 1 ?
<narcarsiss> chronic: also if you have rythembox open close it [it's a bug that has not been addressed yet]
<baz> fluvvell, i have raid5
<sveakex> prince_jammys: the distros are different, but in the end, all distros can use the same programs and ultimately.. it's all linux :)
<fluvvell> baz: even better :-)
<fluvvell> baz, how many drives
<baz> fluvvell, so check the logs every once a while eh, that kinda suxks no :)
<sveakex> Mox`: how do you set up virtual hosts?
<baz> fluvvell, 4
<devilsF00d> http://jon.iwsdev.com/jungleMap.png
<Mox`> sveakex dno yet :)
<Mox`> sveakex But i've found a good guide
<narcarsiss> sveakex: hold on i have a link for you
<Mox`> sveakex I also need quota first :O
<remu> Anyone know how I can run an executable at startup? I normally run it by typing "./xflux -z <zipcode>" in the terminal
<fluvvell> baz, yep. You should check out the page that ubotu recommended. I've only used them on servers so far, so not on my desktop, i've heard of developments that may be of use, probably gparted for one.
<akorn> hey can anybody help me when i reboot i end up in terminal and can't get out of it
<akorn> or when i boot up*
<narcarsiss> sveakex: http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/12/17/ubuntu-intrepid-apache-virtual-hosts-1/
<baz> fluvvell, ok thanks for helping out, i'll check em out
<salmon> hey real quick question that someone may or may not have the answer to. so my friend has a mac, i know nothing about them. he is trying to download the World of Warcraft addon "questhelper" and he can't figure out how to get it to load anyone know?
<fluvvell> baz, which version of ubuntu?
<baz> fluvvell, 8.10
<Nytrix> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> salmon: ask the osx channel
<fluvvell> baz, definitely look at gparted.
<akorn> it says "trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/etc..... then it says "No resume image, doing normal boot" and goes to terminal screen instead of the GUI
<Supermoobies> n8tuserf, jdimond , it's still screwing up
<Mox`> hmm, how do I add something to boot? :O
<Supermoobies> n8tuserf, jdimond , could I just remove all of the switches for halt ?
<Supermoobies> n8tuserf, jdimond , and try that
<fluvvell> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fsufitch> hey, is there a way to easily make "contect sheets" out of a photo directory in ubuntu (print 30 thumbnails per page)? the way that windows picture and fax viewer can do it
<RBrenner> does anyone here have any experience using UNetbootin in Linux?
<darkhelmetlive> remu: define at startup. OS startup or login/startup?
<devilsF00d> ?
<sveakex> narcarsiss: that doesn't seem to so awfully difficult, can i create subdomains that way?
<remu> login, start of the session
<Huufarted> GRRRRR....  just  upgraded the entire network infrastructure in my house...  and my laptop that I use the most I just realized it wasn't gigabit
<darkhelmetlive> remu: in gnome you can go System->Preferences->Session and configure things
<Huufarted> so everything but my laptop is capable of gigabit...
<crazyryan_a> How do I list all the folders in the current dir?
<narcarsiss> as far as i know yes but i'm on debian and it took me ages to get it working
<Huufarted> crazyryan_a, ls -ld *
<remu> darkhelmetlive, I know I can do that. But what should I put in the command?
<SirGrok> Hello channel, I am wanting to install Ubuntu on my Motion Computing m1300 [tablet pc, without an ODD]... How do Ii properly go abouts doing this?
<french> hey how is the best way to netboot ubuntu with pxe?
<Huufarted> crazyryan_a, ls -ld
<_VIM_> crazyryan_a: Folders is a windows term :P
<darkhelmetlive> remu: if the command is in your path, you should be able to just put in what you type on the command line
<sveakex> Mox`: hehe, do you think it is possible to set a lot of things automatically? like creating the virtualhost, mysql account and such
<prince_jammys> ls -ld *  is the same as ls -l
<Huufarted> bah, ls -ld apparently isn't the one in Ubuntu.  It is in SCO...  doh!
<prince_jammys> ls -d */ for only dirs
<remu> darkhelmetlive, It is a lone executable that I downloaded off of the internet. It is currently sitting in a folder called "Startup" in my home folder.
<Mox`> sveakex I'm planning to write a perl backend for the system, so I can control everything from a controlpanel :)
<SirGrok> I've come across instructions to get the wacom/stylus functionality up and operational, but I do not know how to initially get the OS onto the unit [I have a ubs to ide bridge at my disposal]
<remu> darkhelmetlive, I normally do "cd ~/Startup" then "./xflux -z 32065"
<darkhelmetlive> remu: then, if you browse it should put in the full path. otherwise, just type in the absolute path to the file
<sveakex> Mox`: awesome :) btw what is your guide?
<remu> Do I need to put in a dot somewhere in there?
<Mox`> sveakex for the virtual apache server? :)
<oh_noes> In my sudoers, why does "Cmnd_Alias CHOWN = /bin/chown" work, BUT "Cmnd_Alias CHOWN = /bin/chown -R root:root /foo/bar" doesn't work?
<akorn> can anybody help me figure out why ubuntu is loading straight to terminal?!?!
<oh_noes> says parsing error
<sveakex> Mox`: yeah
<sveakex> Mox`: is it the one narcarsiss sent me?
<Mox`> sveakex found it on the internet, want' the link?
<remu> darkhelmetlive, well, I tried with browse, hope it works
<sveakex> Mox`: sure
<sveakex> :)
<remu> darkhelmetlive, thanks for your help
<redvamp128> akorn:  what did you do prior to that (install a video driver) or is this a fresh install?
<akorn> i uninstalled/reinstalled ALSA
<crazyryan_a> Is there anyway I can search folder and file names for a string and return the path to them in terminal?
<akorn> redvamp i uninstalled/reinstalled ALSA and i also ran autoremove i think it removed some old kernel settings or something im not sure wasn't really paying attentino heh
<darkhelmetlive> can i configure network manager to use different dhclient.conf configs for different interfaces?
<_VIM_> crazyryan_a: locate <file> or <dir>
<Huufarted> crazyryan_a:  find /foldername -name "filename" -print
<fsufitch> is there a way to print 30 small thumbnails of pictures per page? f-spot only lets me to up to 9 pictures per page
<sveakex> Mox`: you sent a guide for ubuntu, just keep that in mind when you are following it :)
<Huufarted> _VIM_, that's way easier than mine....
<josher4> I have a M1730, which has a small LCD screen in the top right corner. Usually in Vista, it would display the  ram usage and CPU performance along with other things. Is there a controller or a driver for Ubuntu 8.10 that will make this show up?
<Mox`> Titan8990, how do I see what run at start? :O
<Mox`> sveakex hehe ye, but that shouldn't have anything to say
<_VIM_> oh you might want to use a '|less' at the end of that locate command, hehe locate tends to overload the terminal with a LOT of text
<darkhelmetlive> remu: did it work?
<jmknsd> I have a problem, I can no longer play my movies or music, any app I use tried to play it, and then just stops, even VLC, but if I log on another user accout, I am able to listen/watch anything
<_VIM_> Huufarted: your's sounded cooler ;)
<Titan8990> Mox`, in general, all starting application will be in /etc/init.d
<duelboot> Mox`, you can also go to System --> Sessions
<Titan8990> Mox`, if you have not removed anything, everything in the /etc/init.d dir will be starting at boot
<sveakex> Mox`: exactly
<Mox`> Titan8990 I meant @ boot, update-rc :O
<Titan8990> duelboot, mox has not gui....
<duelboot> ahhh, thx Titan8990
<akorn> redvamp128:  i uninstalled/reinstalled ALSA and i also ran autoremove i think it removed some old kernel settings or something im not sure wasn't really paying attentino heh
<n8tuserf> jmknsd -> compare the permission and group membership of the user that can use vlc and play to the non-playing user
<sveakex> Mox`: apache.conf files are built slighty different in some distros
<Mox`> sveakex ye oke :)
<Titan8990> Mox`, those commands are distro specific, and im not completely certain on debians but mine is:   rc-update show
<Huufarted> _VIM_:  find / -name "base" -user "your" -exec chown us {} \;
<Titan8990> Mox`, so maybe:  update-rc show ?
<narcarsiss> dont forget when edditing you host file you dont edit hosts.conf
<Mox`> Titan8990 ye oke, it's not here :\
<jmknsd> n8tuserf:  the account I am having problems with is my main acct, the other us hardly used, both have default permissions, and own the files trying to be viewed
<prince_jammys> oh_noes: the colon in root:root has to be escaped, i believe, in the sudoers file
<n8tuserf> jmknsd -> look at their respective group membership,   see /etc/group
<curtisab> after trying to download and install Flash 10 on ubuntu 8.10 I get this "Download done.
<curtisab> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<curtisab> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<curtisab> "
<FloodBot1> curtisab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> Mox`, check out man update-rc
<josher4> I have a M1730, which has a small LCD screen in the top right corner. Usually in Vista, it would display the  ram usage and CPU performance along with other things. Is there a controller or a driver for Ubuntu 8.10 that will make this show up?
<Mox`> Titan8990 did that :), anyways how do I remove pw for root?
<akorn> redvamp128: any ideas?
<usser> curtisab, adobe updated flashplayer, its not yet reflected in the repos, it expects checksum from previous version. Thats my guess anyhow
<Scubidus> 1400 people in this room and not one person could even point me in the right direction!!!! WOW, and this is called a support channel HA!
<redvamp128> akorn:  try rebooting then hit the escape key- then select the option of repair
<Titan8990> Mox`, passwd root -l
<Titan8990> Mox`, make sure sudo is configured first
<jmknsd> n8tuserf: hmm ,some of the groups have the new acct as a member, but not the main acct
<redvamp128> akorn:  also try 'gnome-session' see if it gives you any errors?
<Mox`> Titan8990 thanks :), and I have.. I've added my user so I have access to root
<oh_noes> prince_jammys: thanks.  That fixed it
<akorn> okay hopefully this works thanks redvamp
<n8tuserf> jmknsd -> there's your clue..
<akorn> redvamp128: okay thanks hopefully this works
<lws> why does networking depend on a non-existant service "ifupdown"?
<jmknsd> n8tuserf: fax, tape and fuse
<redvamp128> akorn hold on
<Mox`> hmm.. sudo says, unable to resolv host everytime I run the command sudo? :S
<dtchen> lws: ifupdown is not a service; it's a suite of scripts
<crazyryan_a> How do I check if a file exists in terminal?
<jmknsd> fuse... that sounds relevant
<q0_0p> is SD usb adapter dongle ok for booting ubuntu for install or do i need to buy USB jumpdrive?
<n8tuserf> jmknsd -> umm..maybe fuse is more essential
<redvamp128> akorn: if that does not work though I have found on one page this command-- though still some researching on it -- said it fixed a borked desktop install -' sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<lws> dtchen: Yes I know.
<jmknsd> changed, is there a way to restart the sound service?
<lws> dtchen: Yes, but /etc/init.d/networking says: Required-Start:    mountkernfs ifupdown $local_fs
<baz> /proc/mdstats has it all, you just gotta read the instructions to know what it all means... seems like it would be pretty easy to make a little gui app for it that displays the information nicely - and maybe pings it once a minute to check the health... if only i knew how to code in whatever language i would use to make that :)
<hmw> crazyryan_a - either you simplay ls /path/to/file.name  or in a script with test -e (like if [ -e FILENAME ]; then ... fi)
<dontbestupid> hi guys, have an I have an old compaq lying around with two nics and wanted to setup a little networking monitoring device that would sit behind the modem, but in front of the router. Wasn't sure if ubuntu was the right distro to use or if there was something better?
<lws> dtchen: It can't start as long as ifupdown doesn't start, and since ifupdown isn't a service, it can never start.
<roadrock> Mox`: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname need to have  the same hostname or sudo problems can occur.
<dtchen> lws: that's because it's a "service" (meaning it ships an /etc/init.d/ifupdown) in Debian's package
<n8tuserf> dontbestupid -> its good enuff, any linux should do ok for tht functionality
<lws> dtchen: Why don't I have it then?
<Mox`> roadrock ok thanks
<dtchen> lws: are you running Ubuntu instead of Debian?
<roadrock> Mox`: welcome
<dontbestupid> n8tuserf do you know of any good tutorials?
<lws> dtchen: Yes, that's why I'm in #ubuntu
<baz> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<dtchen> lws: Ubuntu does not ship an /etc/init.d/ifupdown
<n8tuserf> !ics | dontbestupid
<ubottu> dontbestupid: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dtchen> lws: instead, we use a udev rule (/etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules)
<lws> dtchen: Then why does /etc/init.d/networking depend on it?
<n8tuserf> lws -> what are you looking for?
<yun-haow> what a difrent xchat genom and xchat only?
<dtchen> lws: hence, in Ubuntu, it does not matter that the initscript for ifupdown is not shipped
<lws> dtchen: It does if I set networking to start via chkconfig
<lws> dtchen: NetworkManager is a piece of **** that keeps messing up my resolv.conf and custom AP setup.
<dtchen> lws: feel free, then, to file a bug affecting netbase to have it fixed
<n8tuserf> lws -> chkconfig is also not an ubuntu feature
<wildweasel_> t
<lws> n8tuserf:  My problem is I disabled NetworkManager. and I would *Like* my network interfaces to come up on startup still.  Thus, adding networking to the default runlevels.
<Mox`> roadrock, hostname in /etc/hosts og /etc/hostname is now the same, but i still says it? :S
<dtchen> lws: you don't need to add networking to the default runlevels to have that happen
<lws> dtchen: Well it isn't happening, what do I need to do then?
<dtchen> lws: you need to edit interfaces(5) and use auto iface foo ...
<n8tuserf> lws -> post your /etc/network/interfaces  file please
<lws> dtchen: I do have that setup.
<roadrock> Mox`: what was the error?
<n8tuserf> lws post it so we can make comments
<dontbestupid> n8tuserf i'm looking to create a machine-in-the-middle box (transparent) in between the cable modem and router with wireshark (preferably gui), so that i can see what kinda packets are flowing thru the connection
<Mox`> roadrock sudo: unable to resolve host
<keres> if you were to make a 'sudo xchat' on startup, would the user be able to exit out of it without being root?
<lws> n8tuserf: http://pastebin.com/d2eb97c8a
<keres> i am looking to have xchat alway s on so my family cannot exit out of it
<kizza> help i have 8.10 and weneva i try 2 run a game it runs it but gliches difrent coulourd ect.\
<n8tuserf> dontbestupid -> well you have to configure your router (ubuntu) as if it was not even there even though it is acting as router or if yo uwant as a bridge(expensive)
<sveakex> keres: why would you use an irc client as root?
<roadrock> Mox`: I'm thinking a reboot might do it.
<keres> sveakex: simply so my family won't exit out of it while they are on
<keres> sveakex: i have problems with that. Will that work or is there a better way?
<kizza>  help i have 8.10 and weneva i try 2 run a game it runs it but gliches difrent coulourd ect.
<sveakex> keres: i don't think it would work, but you could use irssi and screen
<n8tuserf> lsw: line 1 is incorrect, onl y have one interface there  ie  auto lo   more comments to follow
<kizza>  help i have 8.10 and weneva i try 2 run a game it runs it but gliches difrent coulourd ect.
<sveakex> kizza: play a different game
<kizza> every game
<Mox`> roadrock, just tried that :O
<lws> n8tuserf:  eh..  I didn't make most of that line, it comes shiped with eth0 on it.
<n8tuserf> lsw: you can delete line 10 and 12  no need to mention if you wanted it manually activated
<kizza>  help i have 8.10 and weneva i try 2 run a game it runs it but gliches difrent coulourd ect.
<keres> sveakex: i am unfamiliar with those. could you explain? could a shell script be looped to just restart the app if it ever gets quit?
<crazyryan_a> Hey, let's say I create a crontab. How can I reference that in future when I want to edit it from command line?
<n8tuserf> lws nope it never gets installed like that.. so correct it if you want a working one
<lws> n8tuserf: That's true *if* you don't have networkmanager running, otherwise it tries to do stuff with them and screws up my bridge setup.
<sveakex> keres: irssi is an irc client for the console, screen is a program for the console which you can close the terminal and "revive" that window
<roadrock> Mox`: what sudo command did you run? are you certain /etc/hosts is 'correctly' written?
<fearful> Is it normal to have 135 running processes but only 3 are used the rest 132 are sleeping, that sounds a bit wierd
<Nytrix> !openbsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openbsd
<n8tuserf> lws also delete line 12 to line 18
<usser> fearful, yes thats normal
<sveakex> keres: you start screen in a terminal, open irssi, close the terminal, and then you can use screen to get irssi back
<fearful> usser, ok thanks
<keres> sveakex: oh, i'm looking so there's really no way to exit out of the program unless you are root
<Mox`> roadrock it doesn't matter which sudo command I run :)
<dontbestupid> n8tuserf so if i understand you. i'd have to setup the ubuntu box to act like a router. So then I'd have modem<=>ubuntu(1st router)<=>linksys (2nd router) <=>pc desktops
<sveakex> keres: well just have different accounts
<sveakex> :P
<roadrock> Mox`: pastebin your /etc/hosts
<lws> nt8userf: I put those manual lines in there to fix NetworkManager mucking with the services.  My interfaces config is fine.   It's been working for a year.
<n8tuserf> dontbestupid -> yes, like that
<turtle_> KDE 4 wont work with 64bit?
<akorn> redvamp128: it won't work haha gnome-session won't load, it says it can't load the display and i don't know when to push ESC to run Repair
<darkhelmetlive> keres: running a GUI application as root won't prevent people from closing it...
<Flynsarmy> Would i notice any speed improvement switching to 64-bit intrepid? Are there any major caveats?
<sveakex> keres: gnome has a switch user function
<akorn> redvamp128: keep in mind im running 8.04
<keres> sveakex: im well aware of that
<crazyryan_a> Hey, let's say I create a crontab. How can I reference that in future when I want to edit it from command line?
<redvamp128> akorn:  like right after you turn the machine on during/grub load ( i am running that as well)
<darkhelmetlive> keres: except of course they can't kill it from the terminal unless they are also root
<dontbestupid> n8tuserf thanks for the help, appreciate it
<rww> Flynsarmy: probably not, and not really. Intrepid 64-bit has fixed most of the flash/driver/etc. problems.
<usser> crazyryan_a, crontab -e
<n8tuserf> lws -> thats an odd way of config i have not seen before, but if you claim it works for you, i can not dispute that,
<keres> darkhelmetlive: so there's no shell script you could write to restart the application if it gets exited out of?
<akorn> oh i thoguht it woulda been after it goes thru the grub menu where i choose between ubuntu's different kernels?
<lws> n8tuserf:  It does work, and running /etc/init.d/networking start after boot causes all my interfaces to load.
<darkhelmetlive> keres: well yes, but as already suggested, try irssi + screen. it's what i'm using right now
<usser> keres, sure you could do that
<sveakex> keres: using that feature may seem usefull, having different accounts
<akorn> redvamp128:  oh i thoguht it woulda been after it goes thru the grub menu where i choose between ubuntu's different kernels?
<n8tuserf> lws if it loads and works, then perhaps I mis-understood the issue which what again?
<lws> n8tuserf:  I don't think the inserv stuff is working because of the ifupdown depend.  Maybe if i just delete that from the dependencies it will work
<darkhelmetlive> you just detach the screen session and the terminal keeps running and hence irssi keeps running. so you can close the terminal, and come back to it later
<keres> sveakex: once again i choose to have only one account :/
<sveakex> keres: bad choice :P
<lws> n8tuserf:  I disabled NetworkManager so that it wouldn't ruin my resolv.conf file after pppoe sets it up.   But now my interfaces don't load at startup
<Flynsarmy> rww, what're the advantages of the 64-bit version if not speed?
<redvamp128> akorn:  unless you can edit your menu.lst and comment out the hidemenu with #hidemenu
<sveakex> lws: use wicd instead of network manager
<rww> keres: there is no way for you to run a program as a non-root user that can't be terminated by that non-root user.
<lws> sveakex: what is that?
<sveakex> lws: it's like network manager but better
<akorn> redvamp128: well it shows a list because i have windows on another partition (which isn't loading either believe it or not haha)
<n8tuserf> lws resolv.conf can be re-written depending on your dhclient or perhaps maybe with how you config your ppp also
<lws> sveakex: I don't need any networkManager.  I've been configuring my interfaces file since Debian 2.0
<sveakex> lws: i use it to handle my network, but i don't know if it supports pppoe
<keres> rww: if i run a program as root can a non-root user use the program but not exit out of it?
<Gargantua> Ummm
<turtle_> 64 bit is normal evolution
<lws> All I want is something to run the auto line from my interfaces file *sigh*
<usser> lws, you dont have to disable network manager in order for your dns server settings to stay put
<turtle_> for HD streams and such
<usser> lws, just edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Gargantua> The apt-get package mysql-server doesn't come with the mysql C headers, anyone know what package that is in?
<lws> usser: ???
<rww> keres: it depends on the program. not irssi, no.
<sveakex> lws: you can have a script which load the interfaces
<keres> rww: xchat?
<usser> lws, what gets screwed up in /etc/resolv.conf?
<redvamp128> akorn:  there should be an option of recovery mode
<MFen> does ubuntu contain any nice packagings of vnc that would be suitable for running a desktop app on the web?
<n8tuserf> lws and also looking at the man pages of interfaces, you way of doing  iface ath0 inet manual    is not even mentioned,.. manual? an undocumented feature?
<lws> usser: my ppp stuff setups up resolv.conf and NetworkManager is apparently overwriting it occasionally with nothing.
<akorn> redvamp128: not on the disc, but when i boot off my hard drive right is what you mean?
<rww> Flynsarmy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<anarchman1> Hi, I installed hplip by downloading via hp's website instead of the package manager, and now that process is constantly taking up 60-80% of my cpu? how can I remove this hplip?
<MFen> i'm looking for something a little prettier and simpler to configure than 'tightvncserver :1 -optionsblahblah'
<Gargantua> The apt-get package mysql-server doesn't come with the mysql C headers, anyone know what package that is in?
<redvamp128> akorn:  yes from your grubmenu
<lws> n8tuserf: there is a manual method in the man page.
<MFen> a nicer web interface would be useful too.. i'm interested in anything flash-based rather than java-based
<lws> n8tuserf: man interfaces -> "The manual Method"
<akorn> redvamp128: oh yea wow im dumb, but it's all text based isn't it? so what would i do when i reach it?
<n8tuserf> lws but not the way you have done it,
<sveakex> lws: disable nm and have some sort script which loads your interfaces?
<lws> n8tuserf: What?
<darkhelmetlive> can i configure networkmanager to use different dhclient.conf's for different interfaces
<lws> n8tuserf: what do you mean the way I've done it?  How's it supposed to be done?
<n8tuserf> lws man interfaces again and show me your style of  iface ath0 inet manual
<turtle_> is there a mathematica for Linux?
<usser> lws, you can add stuff to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, like prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;
<usser> lws, just set it to one of the public dns servers like opendns
<darkhelmetlive> turtle_: octave is what you want i believe
<darkhelmetlive> turtle_: well, that's matlab compatible stuff....
<turtle_> ok,thanks
<lws> n8tuserf: My Method?  it's only a "manual" in the method section of an interface definition.   That is not different any other way
<redvamp128> akorn:  when you get there-- try the following-- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  (if that does not work) then I would suggest trying this-- sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (that way you will have an XFCE working to fix your ubuntu) then you can later remove the xubuntu
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to delete all your message queues at the same time ?
<Mox`> sveakex, hmm a good directory to place firewall script and so on? :O
<lws> usser: Bleh
<lws> usser: NetworkManager is annoying period.
<usser> lws, whatever is in resolv.conf doesnt have to be connection specific you can override whatever ppp gets from the provider.
<usser> lws, ok :)
<lws> usser: thanks for the hint though.
<n8tuserf> lws no samples at all like you did, but again am not disputing that it works for you, i have not seen that kind of configurations..
<lws> usser: true, but there's less latency from my ISP
<akorn> redvamp128: yea i was considering either that or the KDE desktop makes sense, sorry im being quite a noob right now haha thanks a lot
<lws> n8tuserf: look under iface options.
<usser> lws, yea i guess
<redvamp128> akorn:  once you get into xubuntu-- then you should be able to use synaptic package manger to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop
<sveakex> /var/firewall ? :P it doesn't really matter aslong as you know where it is :)
<Mox`> sveakex heh oke, it's because I want to remove the script from /home
<n8tuserf> lws my eyes maybe deceiving me, idont see the same like your style
<lws> n8tuserf: Under the examples directory specified there are a few of them.
<akorn> redvamp128: great i'll try that now thanks a lot!
<roadrock> Mox`: 127.0.0.1 hostname in /etc/hosts should be the same as the output of the command 'hostname' in a term.
<sveakex> Mox`: /etc/firewall make sense aswell since it configures your firewall
<sveakex> makes*
<roadrock> Mox`: correction, 127.0.1.1 hostname in /etc/hosts should be the same as the output of the command 'hostname' in a term.
<Mox`> sveakex I also have a vt server eg. :)
<Mox`> roadrock okay 2sec
<n8tuserf> lws  under my /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/  those are scripts not config files
<mishu> Hi. I have a problem with my wireless driver. When I first installed ubuntu, after running Update, a wireless driver was auto installed, and it worked. Now, i thought i can make my wireless get better signal if i used a windows driver with ndiswrapper. Problem is, none of the windows drivers work properly, and i can't get the original driver that worked back.. the one from Ubuntu .. i'm on Intrepid... I've been trying all day, looking everywhere .. any ide
<mishu> as?
<mishu> any ideas on how to get the original driver back.
<Mox`> roadrock, hmm in my hosts file, the hostname is a WAN ip? and not local?
<lws> n8tuserf: I'm not understanding what my 'style' is.   you specify iface <name> <addrfam> <method>  so: iface ath0 inet manual
<redvamp128> akorn:  and if that still does not work then you could try this page -- How to repair a broken Ubuntu Desktop installation — Dharwadkar's Home on the web <http://www.dharwadkar.com/weblog/ubuntu04>
<n8tuserf> lws yes that style, i have not seen it before, nor documented in the man pages
<lws> n8t8userf: It's right there,  that's the style for the interface specification, and manual is a method that is listed.
<sveakex> Mox`: what? :P
<lws> n8tuserf: You're confusing me :P
<Mox`> sveakex I have a vt server running on it, where should I place that? :)
<n8tuserf> lws all am saying is your style of  iface ath0 inet manual is something thats not documented nor i have seen in man pages
<mishu> Hi. I have a problem with my wireless driver. When I first installed ubuntu, after running Update, a wireless driver was auto installed, and it worked. Now, i thought i can make my wireless get better signal if i used a windows driver with ndiswrapper. Problem is, none of the windows drivers work properly, and i can't get the original driver that worked back.. the one from Ubuntu .. i'm on Intrepid... I've been trying all day, looking everywhere .. any ide
<mishu> as on how to get the driver that was installed by ubuntu on the first update?
<lws> n8tuserf: Are you talking about "manual" or ath0, or what?  Because iface <interface> inet manual *is* in the man page.  I'm looking at it right now.
<roadrock> Mox`: I need a pastebin, 127.0.0.1 can have that, 2nd line 127.0.1.1 should be actual hostname
<sveakex> Mox`: /home maybe? there is a lot of space on home
<lws> n8tuserf: No example is given for it, but it manul is a "method" under the "INET ADDRES FAMILY" type
<n8tuserf> lws  can you kindly pm me that portion of the man pages?
<sveakex> Mox`: you don't want / to run out of space
<Mox`> sveakex hehe no :] I think i'll put it in /opt :)
<Platypus-irssi> I am trying to install a script for irssi, and the page tells me to put them into ~/.irssi/scripts/ , but I can't find the dir.
<sveakex> Mox`: that works aswell, but keep in mind you don't want / to get full
<sveakex> :)
<darkhelmetlive> Platypus-irssi: just make the directory and put them there.
<roadrock> I read drinking is bad for you so I gave up reading.
<lws> n8tuserf: Alright, hang on.
<jrib> Platypus-irssi: create it
<roadrock> wrong chan, sorry.
<Mox`> sveakex ye, but I have 30gb, what should fill / ?
<scunizi> Platypus-irssi, mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts
<sveakex> Mox`: nu clue, my / got filled up somehow, but i am running a desktop computer :P
<lws> n8tuserf: I don't feel like reading the specification for the iface stanza.  But can we agree it goes iface <interface> <addrfam> <method> ?
<sveakex> no*
<Mox`> sveakex ye oke :) hehe
<Mox`> sveakex log files maybe?
<lws> n8tuserf: If you agree that is how the iface stanza works, search for manual method on this page:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man5/interfaces.5.html
<n8tuserf> lws okay i agree with you, am not even disputing its not working, im just saying i have not seen it before
<sveakex> Mox`: very possible, but i might have turned the syslog off... :P
<lws> n8tuserf: If you scroll up you'll see manual is specified under the "inet" address family allowed methods.
<Mox`> sveakex hehe oke :)
<poutine> I have this stupid popped up window with half a filled progress bar, and something that looks like a mine above it
<poutine> anyone know wtf this is
<poutine> in gnome
<n8tuserf> lws and its says no options but you have options of up ....  so am perplexed, anyhow if it works for you, thats cool
<lws> n8tuserf: Oh.
<Nytrix> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<lws> n8tuserf:  If you'll notice "up" is not an method option at all.
<sveakex> Mox`: yeah but opt or var shoud work
<mishu> Hi. I have a problem with my wireless driver. When I first installed ubuntu, after running Update, a wireless driver was auto installed, and it worked. Now, i thought i can make my wireless get better signal if i used a windows driver with ndiswrapper. Problem is, none of the windows drivers work properly, and i can't get the original driver that worked back.. the one from Ubuntu .. i'm on Intrepid... I've been trying all day, looking everywhere .. any ide
<mishu> as on how to get the driver that was installed by ubuntu on the first update?
<sveakex> Mox`: well of course they work but i meant it makes sense
<Platypus-irssi> scunizi: I didn't get any errors, but I can't see any new folders in the root dir
<lws> n8tuserf: Read the text below the manual method about the "Up and down commands"
<sveakex> mishu: ndiswrapper is your last resort :P
<lws> n8tuserf: I agree though, the interfaces man page is SEVERELY lacking.
<lws> n8tuserf: I removed the depend on the ifupdown service in networking.  I'm going to reboot to try it.  BRB
<scunizi> Platypus-irssi, any directory that begins with a period ".".. is hidden.. ls -a will list all directories even hidden ones.. or you could just do cd ~/.irssi
<mishu> sveakex: u didn't understand .. the diver ubuntu genericly had, worked. but i don't know how to get it back on now
<scunizi> Platypus-irssi, then ls to list what's there.
<Mox`> sveakex :)
<n8tuserf> lws am always open to learning new things everyday, i learned something new..
 * GreeenEyes Saluda -> Said HI
<sveakex> mishu: you can start with removing ndiswrapper
<tesseracter> why is the disk usage analyzer so inaccurate?
<sveakex> mishu: if the original driver is still on there it might work afterwards after a reboot
<mishu> yea, i did .. but where do i look for the ubuntu wlan dirver, and how do i install it ? :)
<poutine> I have a popup window that'
<mishu> nope .. i tried uninstalling and rebooting
<mishu> not working
<sveakex> mishu: reinstall the driver
<poutine> I have a popup window that's GTK looking, it has half a filled progress bar, and something that looks like a mine above it, anyone have any clues on how I can get it to go away?
<GreeenEyes> DAAAA, UNA MINA NO HAY?
<sveakex> mishu: synaptic is able to install a lot of things, press alt f2 and do gksudo synaptic
<sveakex> Mox`: :)
<mishu> Can anyone tell me where i can find the default ubuntu intrepid wireless driver ?
<Platypus-irssi> scunizi: looks like it kinda worked, how do I move a file from desktop into that folder now? probably need to do it in text because as you said, folder is hidden
<scunizi> sveakex, why bring up synaptic for mishu that way .. when system>admin>synaptic works just the same
<baz> what language would i use to build a gui for mdadm?
<poutine> it was gnome-power-manager
<Platypus-irssi> it is on the Desktop now
<Travis-42> I'm trying to get a ide to usb device to work in linux.  when I plug it into the computer, the drive spins up, but nothing seems to be recognized, and no new device shows up in fdisk.  Is there something else I might need to do to enable it?
<scunizi> Platypus-irssi, you would mv ~/Desktop/<filename> ~/.irssi/scripts/
<sveakex> scunizi: because i haven't used ubuntu since december 07
<Gargantua> The apt-get package mysql-server doesn't come with the mysql C headers, anyone know what package that is in?
<sveakex> scunizi: and because i would never remember that long path if i used ubuntu
<scunizi> sveakex, bit rusty huh.. same place it's always been :)
<prince_jammys> Gargantua: you might have luck at #mysql
<sveakex> scunizi: i always everything from a prompt, i don't like menues
<mishu> Can anyone tell me where i can find the default ubuntu intrepid wireless driver ?
<Gargantua> prince_jammys, nope, I asked there already.
<Gargantua> Not to mention this is a package question.
<sveakex> mishu: what card do you have?
<scunizi> sveakex, don't blame you.. which begs the question how come you didn't just recommend aptitude?
<Platypus-irssi> scunizi: it worked, thanks for the help
<Nytrix> how do i change the usplash screen?
<scunizi> Platypus-irssi, cool.. what script were you trying to install?
<mishu> sveakex: realtek ...and stop arguing about synaptic guys, i know how to use it, aptitude and everything .. i just need to know where i can find the damn generic driver
<tritium> mishu: calm down, please
<Platypus-irssi> scunizi: just a test-scipt for now, so many scripts for irssi it will take an hour atleast to browse them all, but I'm confident that I will find something usefull there :)
<sveakex> scunizi: clicking is easier for a lot of people
<mishu> tritium: i'm calm, sorry if the way i wrote seemed anxious
<strebor> Gargantua:
<strebor>                       ${OPENGL_gl_LIBRARY}
<strebor>                       ${OPENGL_gl_LIBRARY}
<FloodBot1> strebor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strebor> bah, sorry
<scunizi> Platypus-irssi, couple of things.. have you checked out using screen with irssi and other theme's?  screen works great and if you know how to split it you can use irssi in the top and elinks or mutt or terminal in the bottom
<strebor> Gargantua: i meant have you tried libmysqlclient-dev?
<tritium> mishu: do you know which driver you're referring to?  Perhaps the name of the chipset, or the kernel module?
<sveakex> mishu: which model?
<bomzaiya> hello all
<sveakex> bomzaiya: hello
<bomzaiya> I need support about ubuntu 8.10, firewire and external HDD
<mishu> tritium: from what i understood, ubuntu ships with a generic wireless driver ... i don't actually know the name of it (the one that worked) cause it auto installed on first update after i installed ubuntu
<mishu> sveakexx: realtek RT8187B... i got the original windows drivers, tried all of them with ndiswrapper .. none working properly
<akorn> redvamp128: any idea how i can download the files i'd install in recovery?
<tritium> mishu: there are various drivers, depending on which hardware you have
<scunizi> mishu, missed what kind of driver it is but ubuntu-restricted-extras carries the atheros driver.
<akorn> redvamp128: it's not working when i try says it can't fetch the files needed...even tho i have my modem connected directly...
<Nytrix> i moved one of my windows way passed my desktop border and now i cant see it to move in back within my desktop window...what do i do?
<tritium> mishu: for example, a kernel module named rtl8187
<mishu> tritium: is that in synaptic ?
<bomzaiya> firewire problem
<Gargantua> I'll install it and see strebor.
<bomzaiya> Need help!
<bomzaiya> I have an ext hdd
<anti_theocon> help!
<bomzaiya> I partiioned 4 drives
<tritium> The file is /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko, which is part of the linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic package.  You should already have it installed.
<sveakex> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html#troubleshooting-driver
<sveakex> ops
<sveakex> mishu: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html#troubleshooting-driver
<anti_theocon> no ound lenovo after upgrade...logon sound works but apps dont have sound
<bomzaiya> they are FAT32
<redvamp128> akorn:  checking
<mishu> tritium: thanks, i think that's what i need .. yes, i know, the driver was already installed .. but i got it overwritten
<bomzaiya> They are about 140 gig each.
<SingAlong> hi all
<bomzaiya> Hi SingAlong
<bomzaiya> Then I use this HDD
<bomzaiya> with Debian
<anti_theocon> hey all
<redvamp128> akorn:  do you happen to remember all what you did-- uninstalled/reinstalled also -- then ran autoremove- if I get this right
<tritium> mishu: then reinstall that package
<bomzaiya> Debian, Mac, Windows, I got no problem
<baz> if i have a software raid5 and I want to re-install ubuntu and wipe out the / partition but keep /home, is there anything to be aware of during re-installation?
<bomzaiya> But with ubuntu 8.10
<SingAlong> I wrote a bluetooth app that communicates with my phone via python in ubuntu but seems like like the data is sent repeatedly. I connect via sockets
<bomzaiya> My files are lost!!!!
<mishu> tritium, that's exactly what i'm doing now.. i just maked it for reinstallation
<mishu> tritium: if this works, thanks a lot
<tritium> mishu: sure
<redvamp128> akorn:  is the system connected and at a prompt now?
<akorn> redvamp128: im in the live cd right now
<neil_d> is there a command line program to find out what the default printer is for a user ?
<mishu> tritium, dunno yet if it worked, but have to restart .. so bye, thanks again.
<JPSman> what channel do I join for programming?
<akorn> redvamp128: i know i just installed ubuntu, then installed updates so it updates the kernel...i uninstalled alsa and reinstalled it via terminal, then it said i can autoremove some kernel file (not sure what it was) and i ran autoremove
<akorn> redvamp128: only reason im going thru all this is because i ahve some work i dont feel like losing, i might just reinstall the OS :S
<redvamp128> akorn:  you should be able to if you get a prompt -- to get network to work-- use the sudo ifup eth0
<jdimond> baz: i think it will be fine. you will have to reinstall raid support once you have ubuntu reinstalled.
<JPSman> Should I learn C or C++?  does all C work in C++?
<jdimond> baz: just dont change the partition layout from the prior install
<redvamp128> akorn:  then see if you are online by ifconfig
<acu> _VIM_ in order to edit AVCHD (high definition video) I only find ImageMixer 3 tool for windows (coming with the Canon Vixia HG20) - it seem that the editor works - so far I am not aware about any high definition choice in linux based system (sadly even a player is not yet ready to work with high def video formats)
<akorn> redvamp128: so when im at prompt i type in " sudo ifup eth0 " it should connect?
<crdlb> JPSman: no, in practice, they are very different languages
<redvamp128> akorn:  once you get it online-- then you should be able to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<redvamp128> akorn:  yes but you may have to sudo ifdown eth0 (then the sudo ifup eth0)
<akorn> redvamp128: okay i hope this works haha
<bomzaiya> Who knew firewire? need to talk
<redvamp128> akorn:  unless someone knows an easier way-- unless you could try -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<redvamp128> akorn
<jasong> Wow, lots of people in here
<siteneza> yes have fun
<jasong> I have a problem with my new Ubuntu box, it has 4 broken packages.  Synaptic claims it fixes them, but they're staying broken.
<siteneza> fix then my ubuntu is broken too
<siteneza> you have ubuntu
<wxjeacen> ls
<wxjeacen> dir
<jasong> Is there a way to check the integrity of ALL the files? I'm thinking it may be a dirty dvd reader
<unknown_> .
<unknown_> test
<Resistol> Does anyone here have the answers to the 10 minute mind test at themindquiz.com ?
<Resistol> They wont give me my results without giving them my cell number
<Scunizi> jasong: in terminal do " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "  and see if that fixes ot
<Resistol> it's so frustrating that they don't ask you till after
<joejc> hi
<wxjeacen> hi
<siteneza> ubuntu is the best site
<Melik`> where does aptitude download the .deb packages to?
<siteneza> i like that
<usser> Melik`, /var/cache/apt
<joejc> is there a channel for server?
<wxjeacen> and me too
<wxjeacen> this is
<redvamp128> joejc:  #ubuntu-server
<Melik`> usser, after it finishes installing can i remove these .deb files?
<Melik`> as i really dont need them anymore?
<wxjeacen> i confused
<wxjeacen> as well
<usser> Melik`, yes there's a command to do that
<usser> Melik`, sudo apt-get clean
<siteneza> wow
<siteneza> i like that
<wxjeacen> i see
<akorn> redvamp128: man i owe you
<wxjeacen> and me too
<siteneza> ubuntu in my machine
<redvamp128> akorn:  which one fixed it?
<akorn> redvamp128: had to use the --force option but it worked thanks SO MUCH !
<redvamp128> akorn:  the force sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<unknown_> this is chat for unbutu?
<akorn> redvamp128: i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop using the sudo ifdown --force eth0 and then ifup
<akorn> redvamp128: then just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Resistol> sorry my question isn't about linux, i just figured someone in here might be just as pissed as I am and might've figured something out
<lstarnes> unknown_: according to the /topic, it is the official support channel for ubuntu
<wxjeacen> yeh
<redvamp128> akorn:  you must have autoremoved a package it needed.
<siteneza> where i can find the history of ubuntu
<siteneza> all the history
<akorn> redvamp128: yea i never use the autoremove always get bad vibes haha i dont know why it would tell me i dont need those packages if i do...haha
<K_Passaris> i have a questio
<K_Passaris> can ask ?
<siteneza> yes
<K_Passaris> which is the command ssh Portuale close to 22?
<lstarnes> K_Passaris: you don't need to have permission to ask questions
<jasong> broken package dude here:  it keeps telling me to use sudo apt-get -f install , but that doesn't do anything except generate the error in a different way
<rww> !ask | K_Passaris
<ubottu> K_Passaris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siteneza> where i can find the history
<akorn> redvamp128: you really saved me a big hassle though thanks so much
<siteneza> of ubuntu
<lstarnes> siteneza: what kind of history are you looking for exactly?
<nomad> testing
<usser> siteneza, here? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<siteneza> what people use ubuntu and the mening of ubuntu.
<unko> hey all, i need a favor what is the best music player for ubuntu. i was using rythem box i loved it. tried out songbird hated it. now im using exaile...not so bad i like
<Flannel> siteneza: This question might be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lstarnes> siteneza: there is no list anywhere of all the people that use it
<K_Passaris> I say to me how someone close ssh Portuale 22
<lstarnes> K_Passaris: are you trying to close port 22?
<K_Passaris> yes
<lstarnes> K_Passaris: just stop ssh
<lstarnes> K_Passaris: using sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<Resistol> unko, I found that rhythmbox was the best.  KDE's Amarok is pretty good, but I found the older version had more functionality than the latest one.
<jasong> Could someone give me a webpage or search terms on dealing with stubbornly broken packages?
<lstarnes> K_Passaris: if you don't want it so start automatically anymore you may also want to do sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<K_Passaris> sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<squarepeg> having trouble opening synaptic package manager. error message says I should use 'dpkg --configure -a' . I tried that in the terminal. It said I need to be super user. now what?
<K_Passaris> is work
<K_Passaris> thanks
<unko> resistol, hmm rythem box dosn't have alot of plugins tho. and i hate armarok
<Gargantua> strebor, where would I expect to find the headers after I installed that package?
<jasong> squarepeg, type su -
<Gargantua> /usr/share/mysql has no include/
<jasong> then enter password
<usser> Gargantua, /usr/include
<prince_jammys> squarepeg: put 'sudo' before the dpkg command
<redvamp128> jasong:  you could if you know the package name- use packages -- Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>  that will download a .deb then install using the .deb
<unko> anyone else recommend any nice music players?
<jasong> be careful though, superuser is dangerous if you keep it around without thinking about it
<MrWizeGuy1983> is kernel 2.6.28 out yet?
<usser> unko, audacious is a really nice minimalistic winamp like player
<qcjn> anybody knows about rsync, cause i'm starting to wonder if i made in error in the path or whatever, Cause it take,s so long ??
<lstarnes> MrWizeGuy1983: it's been out for a long time, but it likely won't be in ubuntu until ubuntu 9.04
<usser> MrWizeGuy1983, yes
<Gargantua> ah, now it's there, thanks usser / strebor
<unko> usser, nah i like somthing with a nice gui not simple at all :]
<jasong> thanks redvamp128, I'll try that
<Paris> MrWizeGuy1983: you are able to build it yourself, if you choose to.
<MrWizeGuy1983> usser there's supposed to be an intel driver fix in that kernel, do you know if they did it?
<unko> anyothers? i heard banshee was nice never tried it tho
<Paris> MrWizeGuy1983: www.kernel.org has the current release build.
<usser> MrWizeGuy1983, fix for what?
<akorn> quit
<akorn> exit
<usser> MrWizeGuy1983, whats the problem with intel driver?
<tripps> ok my compiz is borked. Machine worked perfectly. Hibernated. Started up into wrong boot up choice (a Xen startup kernel - why does it always mess this up every time there's an update?). Quickly rebooted, chose proper boot up option, no hibernate recovery and no window effects. Even restored compiz profile to no avail. Ugh.
<strebor> Gargantua: that's alright
<MrWizeGuy1983> usser it's supposed to fix the G45 intel video problem
<Turtle_> why would the system monitor not show my other cores?
<usser> MrWizeGuy1983, is that the one that they licensed from somebody else?
<MrWizeGuy1983> not sure honestly, but i heard it was a bug in the kernel
<squarepeg> prince_jammys: thanks a lot
<usser> Turtle_, happens sometimes. do cat /proc/cpuinfo. how many processors it lists?
<strebor> Gargantua: remember you can also try packages.ubuntu.com e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mysql.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<MrWizeGuy1983> when loading the latest intel drivers on the G45 the screen is totally blank, have to use mesa drivers
<Turtle_> ussr: it list one, i have 4
<Gargantua> Wow I didn't know that, I usually use apt-cache, which doesn't tell much about the content of the package, thanks.
<Turtle_> maybe in the bios?
<prince_jammys> squarepeg: welcome.  sudo allows you to run commands as superuser.
<usser> MrWizeGuy1983, i wouldn't know sorry
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks for trying usser
<MrWizeGuy1983> i've been trying to fix that for my friend for 2 months, there's not even a fix online
<usser> Turtle_, really just one? can you pastebin the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<MrWizeGuy1983> lots of reports of the issue, no fix
<tripps> "Desktop effects could not be enabled." What is wrong??
<tripps> same kernel, same everything, just a reboot/failed hibernate
<usser> Turtle_, also pastebin uname -a command results
<joejc> how do i get my server on my network?
<doc``> hmm flash playback in firefox is very slow when i maximize the window
<MrWizeGuy1983> doc`` do you use macromedia flash or something else?
<doc``> im not sure
<joejc> doc``:  install adobe flash
<MrWizeGuy1983> i've had terrible luck with things like sfwdec and others
<doc``> how can i check
<MrWizeGuy1983> you can go to synaptic or the other programs thing and search flash
<redvamp128> doc`` - (about:plugins) in the firefox address bar-- also are you running compiz?
<Turtle_> usser: i dont understand that input?
<dumb_question> problem with KVPNC: connection established properly, I am in, http://www.whatismyip.com sees the new IP address, but then it loses the connection after ~ a minute, and is unable to reconnect - error msg is "remote modem has hung up" so it seems like I'm missing a hadshake to tell it I'm still here or something - any ideas?
<doc``> i am running compiz, but it was slow before aswell
<usser> Turtle_, use pastebin please
<usser> !pastebin | Turtle_
<ubottu> Turtle_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<doc``> however i will disable it for now
<Dorobo18jp> can anyone tell me how to change my screen res to wide screen
<usser> Turtle_, open  terminal type uname -a and pastebin the results
<MrWizeGuy1983> doc`` let me know what flash you're using
<redvamp128> doc type about:    plugins no space between to find out what version of flash you are on
<MrWizeGuy1983> adobe/macromedia works well for it, i haven't seen any others that do
<Turtle_> i dont understand pastebin
<Turtle_>  uname -a
<Turtle_> Linux william-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usser> dumb_question, run a script in a background that constantly pings the server :)
<Turtle_> ill learn it
<doc``> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<usser> !pastebin | Turtle_
<MrWizeGuy1983> doc`` i think that's the right one, could you verify that in add/remove or synaptic?
<doc``> npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm almost certain it's the right one, do you have any conflicting plugins?
<Turtle_> what do you think is the problem?
<MrWizeGuy1983> multiple different flash players?
<usser> Turtle_, you go to pastebin.com paste your text there, and give us the url
<anarchman1> Hi, I installed hplip by downloading via hp's website instead of the package manager, and now that process is constantly taking up 60-80% of my cpu? how can I remove this hplip?
<Turtle_> ohh ok i get it
<usser> Turtle_, alright, i'll need some more info
<usser> Turtle_, you can install pastebinit so you wouldnt have to go to the site manually, so sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dumb_question> usser -> sample code anywhere? I am new to this...
<usser> Turtle_, then cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<usser> Turtle_, dmesg | pastebinit
<usser> dumb_question, hang on
<dumb_question> hanging...
<Dorobo18jp> in monitor resolution settings how can i make wide screen availible
<dumb_question> Archaeopterix1
<usser> Turtle_, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit -
<usser> Turtle_, and dmesg | pastebinit -
<usser> Turtle_, sorry
<TimStarling> why is ufw so complex and intrusive?
<usser> dumb_question, http://pastebin.com/f473b6212
<doc``> flashplugin nonfree : Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<doc``> is isntalled
<MrWizeGuy1983> that's the good one, is there anything else installed too?
<doc``> yes some extras when i sears for flash in synaptic
<TimStarling> is there any alternative which provides a simpler wrapper for iptables?
<dumb_question> I tried pinging the IP from a terminal without being connected - no response - is that a bad sign?
<doc``> ubuntu restricted extras
<Ychkara> How do I make it so that winkey opens the start menu as in windows?
<MrWizeGuy1983> that package installs the one you have, it's not a duplicate
<tripps> could someone assist me with why compiz is borked now after a reboot? Guessing the "no restricted drivers in use" has something to do with it. Clicking activate on the dialog shows "downloading driver  . . " dialog for a second then nothing happens.
<Turtle_> http://pastebin.com/d736a8b4f, usser
<MrWizeGuy1983> doc`` is swfdec or any other thing similar installed?
<redvamp128> Ychkara:  system- preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<Ychkara> redvamp128, ok, thanks
<MrWizeGuy1983> you can also go to tools, addons, plugins and check to see if there's anything else that says flash
<doc``> no
<doc``> in firefox_\
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes
<MrWizeGuy1983> the tools menu in firefox
<MrWizeGuy1983> lets you disable and enable plugins, just making sure before trying something else
<Maggie> I installed kubuntu desktop on my PC and chose kdm as default display manager but kde environment has never run and shut down and restart options have also gone?
<Turtle_> usser?
<usser> Turtle_, thats not entire dmesg, run this command dmesg | pastebinit -
<Turtle_> what is that line?
<dillinjah> i just setup openssh server, I have chrooted user into a directory, but I want to give them access to a mounted volume , but only execute, no write (i.e.. I do not want them to be able to delete any of the files, but I do want them to be able to download them), does anyone know how I would do this. I tried creating a symbolic link but that didnt work
<redvamp128> doc``:  pm?
<doc``> sure
<lws> I'm having trouble getting ath_pci to load at startup, despite having entered it in /etc/modules
<usser> Turtle_, type it in the terminal it pastebins the results of dmesg command, instead of you copying it from terminal and cutting stuff off
<dumb_question> ussr: server doesn't respond to ping, when I'm connected or otherwise
<doc``> no other plugins says anything about flash, but how do i disable compiz_
<usser> dumb_question, hm, can you ping google.com, i mean ping should keep you connection active so it shouldnt time out
<dumb_question> ja, tried that, worked for a while then started saying "Network is unreachable" as the VPN died
<dillinjah> im sorry i meant sftp
<Maggie> I installed kubuntu desktop on my PC and chose kdm as default display manager but kde environment has never run and shut down and restart options have also gone! anyone plz help me
<rrplay> Maggie, : check out the files that you have in /etc/init.d/
<usser> dumb_question, i dont know much about vpn, ping was kind of a first thing to come to mind, sorry :(
<dumb_question> ussr: where would you go for help on this?
<Maggie> rrplay : what do i look for
<usser> dumb_question, kvpn? #kde i guess
<Dorobo18jp> Is there a place to get support for wide screen settings? Cant find it in the help section.
<kriel> Can't uninstall vmware server. I generated a .deb package off of the .rpm from vmware's website using alien. It had an error. Any attempt to remove or reinstall it makes dpkg puke with http://pastebin.com/m410be236 . Any ideas?
<dumb_question> 'k thx
<kriel> It had an error *while trying to install it*. Sorry.
<rrplay> Maggie the name of the files  like gdm    so sudo /etc/init.d/gdm or kdm
<upgrdman> im using vmware inside of ubuntu to run windows and want to prevent ubuntu from using one of my usb devices (a dongle it recognized as usbhid) ... how can i acheive this?
<danbhfive> kriel: you could nuke the post remove script
<danbhfive> kriel: there might be a way to force the removal with dpkg too, im not sure
<rrplay> Maggie, the command should be /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Maggie> rrplay : i got this output "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/123131/"
<rrplay> Maggie,  for gnome ;  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kriel> danbhfive: can you elaborate on 'nuke the post remove script'? I'm not used to sticking my head under linux's hood...
<danbhfive> kriel: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware-server.postrm                 I think that should do it
<tripps> why does my ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX driver not activate when I click activate?
<Chikkis> hi everyone
<kriel> danbhfive: Now can you tell me what I just did? hhos...
<kriel> danbhfive: It worked; by the way.
<ScottG489> How do I add a folder to my places menu on the top gnome panel? If i right click on it and go to "edit menus" you cant change whats in the places menu.
<Dorobo18jp> Hello i am still learning Ubuntu and am having a problem i just switched to a wide screen monitor but Unbuntu will not show my desktop in wide screen can some one  help ?
<ScottG489> Dorobo18jp: Hold on
<YAHOOOO> anyone on, and willing to help me with a grub issue?
<usser> Dorobo18jp, what video card? what does xrandr say?
<crdlb> ScottG489: the file chooser has an add button
<Chikkis> i am new here on ubuntu
<crdlb> nautilus can also edit it
<ScottG489> crdlb: file chooser?
<Dorobo18jp> nvidia 9200
<rrplay> Maggie   hang on a sec
<Chikkis> i have very little knowledge about ubuntu
<usser> Dorobo18jp, do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<danbhfive> kriel: its just the script that was failing that dpkg was trying to run when it was removing that package.  Deleting it, dpkg just removes the package without running the script.  It might leave your system messed up a bit, but its better than where you were at I suppose
<crdlb> ScottG489: yes, the gtk+ file chooser
<Dorobo18jp> yes
<Scunizi> ScottG489: find the folder you want to add and right mouse click on it .. you'll see the right selectionin the menu
<ScottG489> Dorobo18jp: pastebin your output of xorg.conf
<crdlb> any app will work
<ScottG489> Dorobo18jp: its in your /etc/X11 dir
<kriel> danbhfive: fair enough. That works. Thank you very much.
<danbhfive> yw
<YAHOOOO> anyone on, and willing to help me with a grub issue? i've got a missing NTLDR
<Scunizi> ScottG489: xorg doesn't have much in the way of configuration in it for the monitor these days... it's handled by xrandr
<usser> Dorobo18jp, do you have nvidia-config installed?
<Dorobo18jp> i dont think so
<rrplay> Maggie  already gave you both for kde it is /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<usser> Dorobo18jp, do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ScottG489> Scunizi: I had a problem with my login screen where the reso was set too high in my xorg.conf file
<usser> YAHOOOO, its not a grub issue, its windows issue once ntldr is involved
<ScottG489> Scunizi: everything looked like it was pushed to the right
<rrplay> Maggiei :  for gnome gdm it is /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Scunizi> ScottG489: maybe on something prior to hardy or intrepid
<ScottG489> Scunizi: I have 8.1
<Dorobo18jp> ok did that
<ScottG489> Scunizi: I dont see anything to add it to the menu when i right click on a file
<ScottG489> folder*
<Dorobo18jp> usser got it
<JSon> Hello everyone in 8.04  is there a file where i can edit and give my wifi wep key and other info so that system then thinks i have had manage to connect previous attempt
<Dorobo18jp> now ?
<usser> Dorobo18jp, now run nvidia-settings from terminal
<Dorobo18jp> hwo lol
<Dorobo18jp> how
<crdlb> ScottG489: look in any gtk+ file chooser
<usser> Dorobo18jp, open terminal and type nvidia-settings<ENTER>
<Dorobo18jp> go it
<crdlb> ScottG489: the list on the left is the same one that shows in the places menu
<usser> Dorobo18jp, try settings the resolution from there
<ScottG489> crdlb: ooh your right
<ScottG489> crdlb: haha problem solved :)
<Chikkis> i am cisco guy
<Chikkis> and wannted to make a cisco lab using gns3
<Chikkis> on ubuntu
<xshell> lol
<Chikkis> i wonder how it will be
<ScottG489> crdlb: How would I make a sub menu?
<crdlb> ScottG489: just add too many bookmarks :)
<crdlb> it overflows into a Bookmarks menu past 5 iirc
<xshell> running 7 desktops simultenously and running less than 400 meg ram lol :P
<ScottG489> crdlb: you recall quite well :)
<taz_> hi fearful
<kcufyou> hi
<kcufyou> my dell wireless WLAN card is not working on ubuntu
<kcufyou>  :(
<zomby_woof> really
<kcufyou> how to make it work?
<ScottG489> crdlb: Well what if I wanted them in like different sub menus though and not just all in 1? Like what if I wanted my music and video folder in a sub menu called "Media" and my workspace and scripts in a sub menu called "coding" ?
<kcufyou> it doesn't light up
<crdlb> ScottG489: you'd be out of luck
<taz_> fearful:  do u know how to set up with crossloop on ubuntu ?
<kriel> Something in Make broke in this script; and I have no idea what. http://pastebin.com/m246b3ff6 relevant part starts around :36 the rest is just for completeness.
<ScottG489> crdlb: :O
<JSon> kcufyou https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ScottG489> crdlb: something ubuntu cant do!
<ScottG489> crdlb: IM GOING BACK TO WINDOWS
<crdlb> maybe you should try kde on the way out ;)
<ScottG489> haha i have been meaning to
<kcufyou> easy to install?
<ScottG489> tried to go back and try it out a week ago but it freezes half way to startup
<taz_> anybody know about crossloop ?
<JSon> kcufyou yea just follow the instruction and you'll findout whats going on
<sock3t> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<hotbabysex1> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<wildbat> ~$ locale
<wildbat> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<wildbat> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<hotbabysex1> hello JSon
<hotbabysex1> it downloaded
<hotbabysex1> it installs i suppose
<hotbabysex1> what's next?
<wildbat> how do i change the LANGUAGE?
<hotbabysex1> where can i find that link?
<Flannel> !enter | hotbabysex1
<ubottu> hotbabysex1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JSon> kcufyou https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<hotbabysex1> hi JSon
<hotbabysex1> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk  << i type this
<hotbabysex1> i think it is already installed
<hotbabysex1> is it a program or?
<JSon> yes is a program for you to load your windows driver for you wifi
<hotbabysex1> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk  << i type this
<hotbabysex1> where is the program shortcut?
<hmw> i want to use "while getopts :ab:cd" but when i issue "./script.sh -b -c" my script tatkes -c as argument for -b. Please give me a hint, how i can check for the missing argument or testing, if the argument begins with a "-"
<mib_jhy954ht> hi
<jasong> how can I check a particular file for corruption?
<mrpockets> I wanna do something cool
<hmw> mrpockets - install celestia
<hotbabysex1> hey jasong
<mrpockets> what is it?
<doink1212> i am having difficulties installing true type fonts...
<Ellement> question: is it possible to install ubuntu via usb key if i can boot from it?
<hmw> mrpockets - 3d star map - you can "fly" to other stars, it even has several exoplanets (all data is real)
<mrpockets> 'meh
<mrpockets> sounds tight
<mrpockets> but like a resource hog
<hmw> mrpockets nah
<hmw> mrpockets - if you dont want to look into the sky, help me finding out, how to use "getopts" in a shells script properly
<doink1212> anybody, help with installing true type fonts? I found a website... but so far I haven't gotten the thing to work
<Ellement> question: is it possible to install ubuntu via usb key if i can boot from it?
<hmw> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrpockets> herm
<Ellement> hmw: thanks
<hmw> i want to use "while getopts :ab:cd" but when i issue "./script.sh -b -c" my script tatkes -c as argument for -b. Please give me a hint, how i can check for the missing argument or testing, if the argument begins with a "-"
<hmw> google is not very friendly today
<Ellement> hmw: i dont want to run unbuntu from a usb key just install from a usb key to a hdd
<Ellement> opps
<hmw> Ellement - thats why there is a setup built in - like the live cd. maybe you want to look into the windows installer, wubi i think
<hmw> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hotbabysex1> hi everyone
<hotbabysex1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper  << i type "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<hotbabysex1> i don't know what to do next
<Ellement> hmw thanks
<hotbabysex1> does that command install ndisgtk?
<jasong> yes
<hotbabysex1> if so where can i find the shortcut of that link?
<hotbabysex1> what to do next?
<hotbabysex1> i just wanna make my wireless work
<jasong> What's the best way to check if a particular file is corrupt.  It's a partially updated 8.04 kernel
<Titan8990> hotbabysex1, ndiswrapper -i WINDOWSDRIVER
<hotbabysex1> install argument must be .inf file
<hotbabysex1> i got above error
<hmw> mrpockets - another cool thing to do: install windows in a virtual box, make your cube have 2 sides only, enable always on top for the VM and you got windows on the back of your desktop. looks pretty cool.
<Titan8990> hotbabysex1, thats because the windows driver needs to be an inf....
<mrpockets> hmw, already a step aheadaya on that
<hotbabysex1> ndiswrapper -i WINDOWSDRIVER  << i type what u said
<mrpockets> except its a 4 sdied cube with windows on the back
<millertime_018> hey does anyone know the channel for blueman??
<hotbabysex1> and i got install argument must be .inf file
<Titan8990> hotbabysex1, WINDOWSDRIVER is a variable
<Titan8990> hotbabysex1, you replace it with your windows driver
<empiric> guys any work on Joomla?
<hotbabysex1> how to find what driver or version is my wireless WLAN card(dell)?
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: type lspci in the terminal
<hotbabysex1> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<hotbabysex1> which name should i choose?
<migihdh> hi all. Who know how to force 8.10 livecd work with casper-rw from hdd?
<hotbabysex1> <sveakex>
<hotbabysex1> hey <sveakex>
<hotbabysex1> i type it
<migihdh> I do this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence but it doesn't work
<migihdh> changes not saved
<migihdh> after reboot
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: it should tell you your hardware
<hotbabysex1> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jewboyalert> hello is good OS any good?
<hotbabysex1> ndiswrapper -i WINDOWSDRIVER
<hotbabysex1>   << what is WINDOWSDRIVER be in my case
<hotbabysex1> ?
<Leviathan> migihdh: Smash your CD with a life hammer
<hotbabysex1> should i choose BCM?
<hotbabysex1> or ??
<hotbabysex1> i'm confused
<jewboyalert> ??
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1, you need the inf and sys files from a windows driver.
<migihdh> Leviathan: another ideas?
<Leviathan> jewboyalert: No
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: does your network card not work with linux?
<hotbabysex1> it doesnt light up
<hotbabysex1> it's built in wireless
<hotbabysex1> wlan card(Dell)
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: and it doesn't work?
<Leviathan> migihdh: Maybe a sledge hammer
<hotbabysex1> lspci
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1, bcm43xx.... did you run the firmware cutter to get firmware downloaded?
<hotbabysex1> doens't give me inf name
<hotbabysex1> lspci give me 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<hotbabysex1> not inf name
<mrpockets> a;sp
<mrpockets> also*
<mrpockets> hmw, the VM doesnt look as cool because I'm running three monitors
<migihdh> Leviathan: I think you should try this on your head
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: BCM4311 seems to be you model
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1, ndiswrapper would not give you an inf name. The windows driver is not supplied with ndiswrapper. no drivers are. You have to supply your own windows driver for use with ndiswrapper.
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<tripps> what is the effect where I can dynamically opacify a window in compiz by clicking Alt+ mouse wheel? I can't seem to find it
 * Leviathan slaps migihdh with a large trout
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1,  you may not need the ndiswrapper though. you may be able to install the firmware for it. Have you tried that yet?
<waylandbill> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: look at my link
<Leviathan> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hotbabysex1> hey waylandbill
<hotbabysex1> how to install firmware
<hotbabysex1> hey sveakex
<hotbabysex1> i saw your link
<FloodBot1> hotbabysex1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1, apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<hotbabysex1> should i type all the command given there?
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: yeah, read what it says
<wildbat> anyone know y my lib button don't work before i suspend the machine to ram ?
<wildbat> and how do it make kubuntu read the sleep and hibernate button work on my laptop?
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1, try the firmware first, not the ndiswrapper first.
<waylandbill> ndiswrapper is a last resort, not a first resort.
<freegoo> hey guys i have grub installed on a partition sda3. but i want to install grub on the harddrive root so its booted first by the bois. whats the command???
<freegoo> i tryed grub-instal /dev/sda
<hotbabysex1> waylandbill
<hotbabysex1> installing firmware
<sveakex> hotbabysex1: go to step one and do the things from there, and use some common sense before you execute the commands, not all computers are the same
<hotbabysex1> i just finished installing firmware
<hotbabysex1> waylandbill u there?
<supertanker> Ubuntu/Xine/VLC/whatever the underlying library is seems to be *extremely* sensitive to slightly dirty/scratched DVDs that play just fine in the DVD player out in my living room. Any way to make it less paranoid about scratches, even at the expense of slightly glitched frames?
<waylandbill> yes
<hotbabysex1> i installed as you said
<hotbabysex1> what is next?
<supertanker> Besides, of course, asking Netflix to send me a less scratched CD (in which case I'm never going to be able to watch my movie, because it just won't happen)
<ImSad> I'm having trouble finding how to set up an internet connection in virtual box, does anyone know how to do this?
<tripps> I figured out why I wasn't getting compiz from earlier - it was booting into a new menu.1st choice of server kernel. my ibex has like 20 menu choices, half xen couple of servers and completely wrong default choice. borks everything if there's a power outage. Why does ubuntu do this with updates and not know which should be default?
<beachwood> hey, how do you switch from the KDm login to the GDM login?
<ImSad> I know it's not supposed to be that hard. I'm either spacing, or just being downright retarded.
<waylandbill> hotbabysex1, you can 'modprobe -r b43 && modprobe b43' and the card will activate if it is supported by the b43 firmware. If not, then you will need to download a windows driver from somewhere as the next step. Most likely from the laptop manufacturer.
<dillinjah> you have to shutdown the vm, then go into settings, then network tab
<felixsulla> ImSad: I use the "PCnet+FAST III (host interface, Intel(R) Wifi Link 5100 AGN)" option.
<felixsulla> Vista host, Ubuntu gues.
<hotbabysex1> module b43 not found
<tripps> does grub menu start at 0 or 1 for choosing default?
<chrislabeard> is it hard to mount and read/write on an os x drive ?
<musikgoat|main> tripps: 0 is first
<JSon> when you are connected on your wireless the info on the network your connected to will be saved somewhere ...right and does anybody know what files that is
<musikgoat|main> trips like first hard drive first partition is 0,0
<dillinjah> does anyone know why running sudo chown root:writetodisk /media/sdb1 followed by sudo chmod 775 /media/sdb1 does not change anything
<ImSad> felix: o_o
<ImSad> is there just a button i press? lmao
<dillinjah> if i run ls -l /media i still see root:root for sdb1
<felixsulla> ImSad: Is the VM running?
<beachwood> how do you sitch from the KDM login screen to the GDM login screen?
<ImSad> yeah
<felixsulla> It needs to not be running ot change the setting Im talking about.
<ImSad> ah
<tripps> musikgoat|main, thanks. can I use an alternate human readable tag for default or does it only take numbers? My default needs to be 20 now, and it's a pain to scroll and count to figure it out
<peterson> hi i opened the file in gedit and i could not save the file so any other means of opening the file
<dillinjah> i cant figure this out for the life of me
<felixsulla> Do you have to shut down IRC to shut down the guest?
<Scunizi> dillinjah: what is sdb1? a spare data disk you want to use?
<dillinjah> yes
<freegoo> what does this mean??? "Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... failed (this is not fatal)"
<ImSad> It's off.
<musikgoat|main> trips, i only know referencing numbers
<dillinjah> i want all users to have write access except for one
<felixsulla> Ok, in Vbox interface
<ImSad> virtualbox is open, but XP is shut down.
<waylandbill> dillinjah, does the filesystem on the removable media have a filesystem that supports *nix permissions?
<Scunizi> dillinjah: and it won't let you write to it under your normal logon?
<n2diy> peterson, open gedit with gksudo gedit
<felixsulla> Make sure you have your guest highlighted, then go to "settings" button
<musikgoat|main> tripps: what section?
<dillinjah> it will let me write, i have created a group called writetodisk and added users I want to have write access
<DDrKPssNgR> hi folks, my gnome-app-install was with two languages, one for list of programs, and other for the program, them i removed all the content of /var/cache/app-install, and fixed than language problem, but my gnome-app-install is really slow to load, how can i "rebuild" this cache?
<dillinjah> i installed the ntfs application so that I can write to it
<dillinjah> so I can write to it fine
<felixsulla> That should open a dialog for JUST that VM. On the left there wll be a section for "Network"
<dillinjah> i just want to limit write access to a specific user
<ImSad> yes.
<mrpockets> Evolution or Thunderbird?
<dillinjah> so I am excluding that user from the group
<Scunizi> dillinjah: what user?
<tripps> musikgoat|main, not following. i currently have 39 kernel booting options. so every time I upgrade I have to go through and count which one to use. seems kinda silly
<dillinjah> thooser is the name of the user
<dillinjah> i did not add him to writetodisk group
<jeffwheeler> What would be the "correct" way to limit the amount of memory/CPU a process in the terminal can use?
<felixsulla> So now on Adapter 1 tab
<upgrdman> how do i make linux not try to lead a driver for a particular usb device>
<dillinjah> i couldnt figure out any way of limiting write access to one specific user or group
<victoria> hello
<jeffwheeler> (As opposed to some off hack.)
<ImSad> Yes.
<dillinjah> right now everyone can write to it
<n2diy> tripps, seems silly to have 39 kernels?
<musikgoat|main> tripps: sorry, i thought you were referring to hard drive mapping
<felixsulla> make sure "enable network adapter" is clicked
<ImSad> yep.
<benh> hi !
<dillinjah> i want to prevent user "thooser" from being able to delete files
<waylandbill> dillinjah, chmod'ing won't help on an ntfs filesystem. You have to mount with write permission mask set.
<musikgoat|main> tripps: do you want that many?  you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and drop it to 2
<beachwood> is it possible to switch from the KDM login screen to the GDM login screen? I have both installed already...
<benh> has anybody packaged evolution 2.24.5 for intrepid yet ?
<Scunizi> dillinjah: if you exclude that user they can't write to it.. you include the user and as a result exclude everyone else.  sudo chown <user:user> /media/sdb1  then sudo chomod 744 /media/sdb1
<felixsulla> then choose one of them.. heh. Like I said, I use Adapter Type: PCNET fastIII, and Attached To: Host interface
<musikgoat|main> tripps: latest and one fall back
<victoria> i have a dumb question.. im using e17 on top of ubuntu.. and well.. i cant found synaptic.. i cant use synaptic inside e17?
<tripps> n2diy, yes. updates to kernels don't change the proper default choice in grub
<felixsulla> None of hte other settings ever worked for me :/
<tripps> musikgoat|main, yes definitely will do that
<benh> I'm still having all sorts of problems with .3, mostly all new problems introduced by the switch to sqlite
<dillinjah> yeah, i want to exclude the user so they cant write
<ImSad> it's already set up like that.
<ImSad> :/
<musikgoat|main> tripps: just remember after editing menu.lst to run update-grub
<redline5653> hi all
<JSon> when you are connected on your wireless the info on the network your connected to will be saved somewhere ...right and does anybody know what files that is
<n2diy> tripps, it would be nice to disable kernel updates, I'm happy with the one I'm using.
<musikgoat|main> tripps: as root
<felixsulla> 5100 AGN highlghted under "Host interfaces"?
<dillinjah> um, i dont really understand the whole mask thing
<felixsulla> And "cable connected" is checked?
<dillinjah> ok
<Scunizi> dillinjah: then "you" own it with 744 permissions..
<felixsulla> And you have a MAC address showing for that piece of "hardware"?
<redline5653> morning all
<ImSad> yeah.
<ImSad> everything is all set up.
<tripps> musikgoat|main, indeed. I was using grep '^title' /boot/grub/menu.lst | awk '{print NR-1":" $0}' to figure out which to use ;)
<ImSad> mhm
<felixsulla> Ok, fire it up and see if it works :)
<felixsulla> Or was it already all set that way?
<musikgoat|main> tripps: ahh, just for fun :-P
<JSon> i've got my wireless network and other neihbours as well detected but am unable to connect to my wifi
<ImSad> yeah, it was already set up. lol
<beachwood> how do you switch from KDM to GDM login screens
<dillinjah> this is complicated
<ImSad> I dunno what's wrong.
<dillinjah> jeez
<waylandbill> dillinjah, this page explains masking in regard to mounting filesystems: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<supertanker> Ubuntu/Xine/VLC/whatever the underlying library is seems to be *extremely* sensitive to slightly dirty/scratched DVDs that play just fine in the DVD player out in my living room. Any way to make it less paranoid about scratches, even at the expense of slightly glitched frames?
<felixsulla> ImSad: Would a firewall mess it up?
<dillinjah> thank you
<felixsulla> In the host or the guest maybe?
<McShane> tripps, in your grub menu, I recommend keeping the most up-to-date kernel, its recovery mode, then the 2nd-most up-to-date kernel, its recovery mode, and memtest
<corinth> What's the difference between i386 and i586? Both are 32-bit, right?
<McShane> tripps, and keep a backup of your menu.lst, just to be safe
<JSon> corinth yes
<tripps> McShane, that seems reasonable. I wonder how all my Xen kernel and server kernel options snuck in here along the way
<waylandbill> dillinjah, ntfs isn't designed for linux in mind so it will be more complicated. Linux native filesystems are a breeze in linux naturally as windows filesystems are under windows.
<Milkeh> how do I make the icons in my drop down menu smaller?
<corinth> What's the difference, then?
<McShane> tripps, well I'm not too familiar with Xen functionality (the virtualization software?), so I'd hang on to those too, if you use that
<dillinjah> gotcha, so how is it working now that I can access it and everything
<beachwood> how do I change the login from KDM to GDM?
<dillinjah> is it able to mount it, just not with the ability to do more advanced stuff?
<dillinjah> because I can read and write to the hard disk fine, it just seems that the permissions cannot set, would this be because its ntfs?
<dillinjah> i did install an application in ubuntu to allow me to write to the ntfs drive, but I guess maybe that there are still serious limitations, is this correct?
<waylandbill> dillinjah, the mask is basically a default value for permisions since individual file permissions are not supported under ntfs.
<ScoTTie> is there an ncursors style cli apt-get program ?
<ccc_kickaxe> hello everyone
<dillinjah> ah I see, so I could set a default value for the drive and still keep it as ntfs?
<waylandbill> dillinjah, no. the ntfs-3g driver can read-write safely these days.
<jrib> ScoTTie: aptitude
<n2diy> beachwood maybe they would know how in #gnome?
<ScoTTie> jrib: thanks
<dillinjah> the reading and writing is fine...but is the ntfs whats preventing me from using chmod on the drive...
<dillinjah> i have to read the web page...
<hotbabysex1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<waylandbill> dillinjah, right. you set the mask and it will apply to all the files on the drive (when mounted under linux) ... it doesn't apply to when you later mount under windows.
<ccc_kickaxe> what is everyone's recommendation for setting up a git repo to manage a plesk web server?
<hotbabysex1> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.25
<hotbabysex1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hotbabysex1> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.25
<hotbabysex1> why?
<redline5653> on xchat how do you save channels to favs its not the same as on windows
<FloodBot1> hotbabysex1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dillinjah> ah, okay
<aprilhare> question: what does port 6969 do and why is it upnp opened on my router?
<dillinjah> see, the real reason I wanted to do it was so that I could restrict a user connected by way of SFTP
<waylandbill> dillinjah, if you need more advanced features, you should create a linux based file system which could be in addition to the ntfs one, since removable media supports partitioning just like internal media.
<dillinjah> i want them to be able to read that disk but not delette files
<redline5653> on xchat how do you save channels to favs its not the same as on windows
<redline5653> ?
<aprilhare> my ubuntu box is accessing port 6969 ut i have no idea why
<aprilhare> but even
<dillinjah> ok,
<dillinjah> but if I wanted to eliminate that one user, you think that masking would work?
<hotbabysex1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hotbabysex1> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.25
<dillinjah> by eliminate I mean prevent from being able to delete
<hotbabysex1> ??
<stealth-> whats a graphical python debugger in the respritories?
<redline5653> anyone?
<dillinjah> so now I just need to figure out what mask setting to use for that drive
<Milkeh> how do I change the icon size in drop down menus?
<dillinjah> mount it using that mask
<yuri_> i have a mobo with built in ati hd3200. when i use proprietary drivers my screen flickers with black bars in random places. any solutions?
<waylandbill> dillinjah, restricting only one user isn't really possible. You'd have to restrict more than one user. You'd end up restricting everyone but the owner and/or everyone outside of a group.
<dillinjah> ok, I would be willing to restrict everyone outside of the group
<dillinjah> i created the group writetodisk
<dillinjah> and added  theusers I want to be abale to write to tit
<dillinjah> and want to exclude everyone else
<waylandbill> then you want to mount with the umask option.
<bruenig> hotbabysex1: apt-cache search linux-headers
<dillinjah> ok, they use umask=0222, i assume I will have to figure out the correct mask, I do not know what that means rights now
<mtholdenss> hey whats the aus ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
 * aprilhare listens keenly
<dillinjah> waylandbill, would fstab be the place to do it so that it automatically occurs at startup?
<waylandbill> dillinjah, it's a mask of bits, with the lsb being execute and the next bits being write and read. there are 3 sets of bitmasks one for each of owner, group, and world
<waylandbill> dillinjah, if that's what you want it to do then yes.
<dillinjah> ah, i see, so I would use like umask=0775
<redline5653> on xchat how do you save channels to favs its not the same as on windows
<waylandbill> umask is the bits that are not set, so flip that to 0002.
<Peddy> Could someone please tell me how to compile source code into a statically-linked binary (so all libraries are included in the executable)?
<waylandbill> Peddy, link to the .a, not the .so.
<McShane> redline5653, right-click on the channel button at the bottom of the screen
<Peddy> waylandbill, how would I do that? I have a .tar.gz package of xterm and I want to compile a statically-linked exe :)
<Seveas> Peddy, static linking is considered a bad idea
<waylandbill> Peddy, I didn't write xterm so I wouldn't know. You could see if it has a configure switch if it uses automake
<Peddy> Seveas, I'm doing it for an embedded system
<Seveas> especially on embedded systems it is a bad idea, it muches more space
<Peddy> waylandbill, I meant it isn't a single source code file compiled with gcc, it uses configure and a makefile.
<Milkeh> how do I shrink my iconsss?
<Peddy> Seveas, I can't stick in the libraries manually (yet), I need xterm to have a look inside the filesystem.
<waylandbill> Peddy, I don't know if it is going to save you much room especially if other programs share the libraries. You may end up using more space.
<rayne_> I'm trying to install the Flash 10 64bit alpha and I get "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<rayne_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<rayne_> " after running " sudo aptitude install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree"
<ftab> How do I install OpenGL development files on Ubuntu?>
<jrib> rayne_: what version of ubunut
<rayne_> 8.10
<rayne_> Intrepid
<jrib> rayne_: pastebin: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Seveas> Peddy, this *might* work: CFLAGS=-static LDFLAGS=-static ./configure
<Peddy> Thanks Seveas, I'll try that.
<waylandbill> Peddy, If it is configurable with automake, then that's where I recommend looking. Other than that, you'll need to contact the project developers. They'll know how to do it.
<rayne_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/df365b0
<ftab> How do I install OpenGL development files on Ubuntu?
<Peddy> waylandbill, --enable-static or something similar isn't in the configure or make options, but I'm trying Seveas' method.
<jrib> rayne_: adobe must have moved the tar.gz again then.  Just download the tar.gz from adobe and drop libflashplayer.so in your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<waylandbill> Peddy, if not in the config options, then Seveas may not work either.
<Peddy> It's looking hopeful, at the end of the config output it said 'testing if libfoo' is needed...
<rayne_> jrib, Thanks, trying now
<Rock> hi
<acu> _VIM_ are you awake ?
<Peddy> Seveas, how can I install the binary to a set directory rather than /usr/bin?
<waylandbill> Peddy, --prefix
<lstarnes> ftab: libgl1-mesa-dev is one implementation of opengl's development files
<somethingclever> hey i have a problem i get this error whenver i run package manger http://paste.ubuntu.com/123150/
<somethingclever> Please help
<Peddy> waylandbill, look like that worked.
<ftab> why Mesa not Op-enGL on linux
<ftab> :)
<acu> _VIM_  KDENLIvE can edit AVCHD (high definition format from Canon HG20) - Power to The PEOPLE !
<waylandbill> Peddy, of course it did. :-)
<rayne_> jrib, you have a linky by chance for that file?
<Peddy> waylandbill, thanks for your help :) the static didn't work, but I'm going to copy in all the libs to see if it works.
<bazhang> somethingclever, what version of ubuntu
<dillinjah> waylandbill, I did sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0002 /dev/sdb1 /media/blam but when I i do ls -l /media I have blam coming up as root root, and I can still delete from under that file
<jrib> rayne_: nope, just go to download flash on adobe.com
<somethingclever> bazhang, i run 8.10
<dillinjah> i mean under that user that I excluded
<rayne_> jrib, oh, so I am just downloading the whole flash player?
<jrib> rayne_: the tar.gz, yes
<rayne_> jrib, I got it now, thanks. Extracting.
<somethingclever> bazhang, any ideas whats goin on?
<bazhang> somethingclever, and where did that package come from; do you have a 3rd party repo in sources.list
<somethingclever> bazhang, im not sure, should i disable all third party repos then slowly add them back in until the problem starts again?
<waylandbill> dillinjah, sorry. I'm not sure what's up with that. Usually read-write is a good thing. I don't know if I've even tried restricting that way under ntfs in quite a while.
<hmw> how can i enter ESC into a text with gedit? (like ^v in vi)
<bazhang> somethingclever, how about paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<dillinjah> gotcha. i should just convert the drive i guess
<waylandbill> dillinjah, usually if I can't trust someone to not delete something they shouldn't, they don't get write access. :-)
<dillinjah> well, i really only want it to get execute access i guess
<dillinjah> i think i explained it wrong
<rayne_> jrib, The file goes in ./mozilla/extensions?
<dillinjah> i want them to be able to access all the files in sub directories, just not delete anything
<dillinjah> they dont need to be able to write
<rayne_> jrib, anything else or just put it in there? Or Do I need to create a new folder called 'plugins'
<waylandbill> dillinjah, just mount it read-only then.
<somethingclever> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/123152/
<jrib> rayne_: no, ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jrib> rayne_: you need to create a new folder
<dillinjah> dont i need execute in order to download from it?
<waylandbill> dillinjah, no. just the ability to read from it
<bazhang> somethingclever, that seems to be a truncated sources.list
<Milk_Rulz> can ANYBODY help me shrink the icons in the applications drop down menu?
<dillinjah> ok
<rayne_> jrib, once in the folder, do I need to run it?
<somethingclever> bazhang, thats my list lol
<jrib> rayne_: just restart firefox
<dillinjah> so that would be 0003 or 0004? I just started learning this...yikes
<waylandbill> if you are going to just mount r/o, don't both with the mask... just mount with -r
<rayne_> jrib, I restarted firefox, but still nothing
<dillinjah> sounds good
<Templar_Xion> I have a few partitions, and my main EXT3 partition starts at about 70% into the drive. I want to move it towards the beginning of the drive since there is less space and then make it larger. How would I go about doing that?
<migihdh> is there a way to create "live hdd" with liveUSB creating tool?
<afazel> hello, how is everyone doing?
<Templar_Xion> migihdh: Wouldn't a live hdd just be a regular install?
<migihdh> no
<migihdh> this would be livehdd
<somethingclever> bazhang, so, whats up?
<migihdh> i don't want to install ubuntu
<bazhang> somethingclever, no idea where you got that package
<rayne_> jrib, Flash still not functioning, is there something else I was supposed to do?
<waylandbill> migihdh, what are you trying to accomplish with that? make the filesystem not modifyable?
<bazhang> migihdh, you want to mount an ubuntu.iso?
<jrib> rayne_: pastebin the contents of the "about:plugins" page when you visit it in firefox
<afazel> migihdh, can't you just install it to the usb hdd and allow your bios to boot from the usb hdd?
<somethingclever> bazhang, it was a deb file, but it didnt work, it was a printer driver. so how do i fix my system?
<bazhang> somethingclever, you installed it how
<migihdh> I want to have livecd image with the ability of saving configuration
<bazhang> migihdh, so a mounted iso with persistent features?
<afazel> migihdh, that's the only solution I can think to us
<afazel> use*
<usser> migihdh, just install ubuntu regularly, and carry it around with you, it'll boot
<somethingclever> bazhang, DEB file!
<nickrud> somethingclever,   sudo dpkg -i /path/to/downloaded/deb , put any error on paste.ubuntu.com
<migihdh> bazhang: how to do it? I try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence but this doesn't work
<bazhang> somethingclever, ok; care to elaborate on how that was installed? using gdebi, or other
<somethingclever> gdebi, yes
<rayne_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d78c4f34d
<bazhang> migihdh, that is for flash sticks, not usb hdd
<somethingclever> nickrud, deb file is gone
<rayne_> jrib, doesn't look like it is installed to me
<afazel> I just got a new tv that I'm also using for my computer monitor. Ubuntu recognizes it as 1080p (1920x1080 (16:9)), but instead of giving me tons of screen real estate it just made my desktop larger
<nickrud> somethingclever, then try  sudo dpkg -r  /path/to/deb/file , if it fails you'll need the deb back
<usser> migihdh, just install it on a external hdd regularly.
<dillinjah> one question wayland, do i remove the ,umask=0002 and add the -r to the end?
<jrib> rayne_: pastebin « ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/ » including the command
<Templar_Xion> Can you grow a partition to the left?
<somethingclever> nickrud, if fails on ANY deb file, so, could it be any deb file?
<usser> Templar_Xion, nope
<waylandbill> dillinjah, oh. mounting into the fstab are ya?
<nickrud> somethingclever, no, the problem is with fax4100lpr
<migihdh> Instead of using a USB stick, you can use a file on your hard disk to store persistent information.. <- this is from that tutorial
<Peddy> How do I compile software in 32-bit, with the machine I'm compiling on being 64-bit?
<Templar_Xion> usser: :<
<somethingclever> alright, ill find it
<usser> Peddy, gcc -m32
<dillinjah> i was thinking about it, i am just trying to mount it right now as read only...but my syntax is wrong and it istellling me the resource is busy
<nickrud> somethingclever, until you get that one fixed, apt will refuse to do anything
<bazhang> migihdh, and what part of the tutorial are you stuck on?
<usser> Peddy, rxvt didnt work eh?
<jzjzjz> hello, can anyone tell me how to restart pulseaudio? i just kill -9ed it cuz sound wasn't working
<rayne_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d463d65b8
<dillinjah> i havent gotten the ntfs drive to mount as read only yet
<migihdh> Using a Loopback File
<Peddy> usser, nope :/
<waylandbill> dillinjah, from command line you mount -r ... from fstab you put ro as one of the options
<nickrud> somethingclever, try running  sudo dpkg -r fax4100lpr
<jrib> rayne_: close firefox, run « ps -ef | grep firefox »
<migihdh> persistent doesn't work
<bazhang> migihdh, /msg ubottu iso
<migihdh> changes not saved
<nickrud> somethingclever, I had a bit of a brain fart on the exact command I gave earlier
<Peddy> usser, but I made some progress, I can now use qemu to very quickly simulate flashing the thing, so I can see how it works.
<usser> Peddy, what did it say, when u tried to run it?
<Peddy> usser, it just failed to open
<usser> Peddy, no error messages?
<Templar_Xion> usser: Thanks.
<rayne_> jrib, okay. what do I do after that?
<jrib> rayne_: also, what is the output of « uname -m »
<usser> Templar_Xion, no problem
<dillinjah>  okay so outside of fstab, if I was just in terminal, where would I put the r in......sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0002 /dev/sdb1 /media/blam
<migihdh> bazhang: and how could mounting iso help me? 6
<dillinjah> and do i need to take the mask out?
<migihdh> )
<Peddy> usser, no, because I was faking xterm as Firefox (one of the embedded programs), and it just didn't open...
<somethingclever> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/123155/
<usser> dillinjah, mount -t ntfs mounts read only by default, ntfs doesnt support writing
<Peddy> usser, wasn't there an environment variable or something for compiling 32-bit? because I want to use a configure and makefile to build.
<dillinjah> gotcha
<usser> Peddy, yea $CFLAGS
<waylandbill> dillinjah, yes. lose the mask. you don't need it. the -r comes after the mount. You can see the syntax in mount's man page along with all the supported options... "man mount"
<rayne_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d3d96550
<usser> Peddy, $CFLAGS="-O -static -m32" ./configure
<Peddy> usser, thank you
<dillinjah> great, thank you wayland
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu ibex seems like battery life is really poor;;;; is this really the case?
<usser> Peddy, err CFLAGS="-O -static -m32" ./configure sorry
<nickrud> somethingclever, yep, you need the deb.
<Peddy> :)
<waylandbill> arooni-mobile, I get 2.5 - 3 hours. I think it's average.
<usser> dillinjah, you dont need -r in your case at all
<somethingclever> nickrud, im lookin for it online
<arooni-mobile> waylandbill, maybe its cuz they changed battery icon;  when its 50% it looks like it has nothing left
<nickrud> somethingclever, did you use alien to create this deb by any chance?
<arooni-mobile> waylandbill, i have t61
<dillinjah> so I would have something like sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sdb1 /media/blam2
<jrib> rayne_: ah ok.  You're using 64 bit ubuntu, but you downloaded 32bit flash (the default).  You have two options.  You can use nspluginwrapper (which is what would have happened if flashplugin-nonfree worked) or you can download the beta 64bit flash from adobe
<dillinjah> i need to read these man pages
<dillinjah> this is complex
<rayne_> jrib, lol, so the one I just downloaded was the wrong version?
<Peddy> usser, it says 'C compiled cannot create executables', any idea what this mean? do I have to install 32-bit dev libraries or something?
<jrib> rayne_: wrong architecture, yes
<usser> Peddy, it means you dont have a compiler installed :) sudo apt-get install build-essential
<waylandbill> dillinjah, usser the -r is needed for read-only isn't it?
<jrib> rayne_: but you can use it if you install nspluginwrapper
<usser> waylandbill, ntfs driver as opposed to ntfs-3g doesnt support writing to ntfs partitions
<somethingclever> If i cant find it, then what?
<Milk_Rulz> does anybody know how I can make the terminal window transparent?
<mitancs> what wiould be the way to forward ip with two networking cards installed as eth0 to internet and eth1 goes to routher that makes wireless? Thank you.
<Peddy> usser, I think I may need 32-bit build-essential :P
<Peddy> usser, because of course I have regular build-essential installed
<rayne_> jrib, I am not seeing the 64bit one
<somethingclever> nickrud, what if i cant find it?
<afazel> Milk_Rulz , Edit > profile preferences
<rayne_> jrib, I was looking to try it out to see how it worked
<usser> Peddy, no you dont need 32 bit compiler for that
<usser> Peddy, can you run gcc on the terminal?
<afazel> Milk_Rulz , then select transparent background, and set the transparency
<Peddy> usser, just 'gcc'? yes, I can
<nickrud> somethingclever, then fixing the problem needs someone more familiar with the packaging system than I am.
<usser> Peddy, yea gcc. does it work?
<waylandbill> usser, I don't think it's been established that ntfs is being used in leiu of ntfs-3g. They were about to delete files so it's probably very likely that ntfs-3g is being used.
<taz_> hello guys.. i need some one will help me.......  i have dvd movie ... it wouldnt show movie ??
<n2diy> Somethiingclever: worry about that if it happens?
<Peddy> usser, yep, I've used it a lot in the past, I'm 100% sure it's not a gcc installation problem
<quibbler> rayne_: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<rayne_> jrib, It looks like on the x86 architecture is available from adobe's site
<somethingclever> nickrud, damn, know anyone off hand?
<usser> waylandbill, well he pasted his mount command which was mount -t ntfs
<afazel> taz_ it won't run in Totem?
<nickrud> somethingclever, sure, but they don't come here often at all ;(
<rayne_> quibbler, Thanks
<Milk_Rulz> afazel, thanks
<taz_> afazel: totem ?
<Peddy> usser, I enter the CFLAGS variables and ./configure at the same time, right?
<usser> waylandbill, besides it'd be easier anyway to mount it with ntfs whose main feature is inability to write :)
<usser> Peddy, yea
<nickrud> somethingclever, that doesn't mean people that I don't know don't appear though
<dillinjah> um, i can still delete
<jrib> rayne_: they have a beta, it's up to you which you want to use.  Personally, I use nspluginwrapper
<afazel> taz_: applications, sound and video, movie player
 * nickrud reads that triple negative again
<dillinjah>  sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sdb1 /media/blam2
<somethingclever> nickrud, yeah, i get it
<dillinjah> i ran that, it mounted
<somethingclever> anyone help me with my package manger error???
<taz_> afazel: i will look at it
<somethingclever> nickrud, thank you
<dillinjah> but if I open it up I can delete files from within it
<usser> i dunno
<Peddy> usser, so this: CFLAGS="-O -static -m32" ./configure , right?
<afazel> taz_, I used that to watch a dvd just last night, didn't take any special fiddling
<usser> maybe they remove ntfs altogether and use ntfs-3g exclusively now
<usser> Peddy, yea
<dillinjah> i do have the ntfs-3g in my fstab
<dillinjah> and thats how I guess I write to it
<taz_> mplayer -video
<rayne_> jrib, just installed the 64bit, seems to be working great.
<Peddy> usser, removing the -m32 option configures sucessfully.l
<jrib> rayne_: k
<OngaKing> Heya Saludadierie!
<usser> Peddy, oh, weird
<taz_> afazel: mplayer  video ??
<dillinjah> i just want it mounted somewhere else where it cant delete, oh well
<usser> Peddy, i guess you do need 32bit libs
<afazel> taz_, movie player and mplayer are 2 different programs
<Peddy> usser, yeah, is there a quick command to install 32-bit build-essential? I already have ia32-libs installed
<afazel> taz_, movie player is totem, mplayer is mplayer, although it should play your dvd just fine as well
<taz_> afazel: really how i will know ?? which one right one
<usser> Peddy, search for ia32-libs-dev or something similar
<taz_> afazel: how i will find   totem ?
<afazel> taz_, you should be able to use either
<taz_> afazel: i dont have totem
<afazel> taz_, well totem should be installed already, but you can try sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<taz_> afazel: where i can download ??
<waylandbill> ntfs-3g is the default ntfs driver now anyway. doing a -t ntfs would use ntfs-3g.
<Peddy> usser, testing
<taz_> afazel: ok
<error404notfound> I have just upgraded my hardy to intrepid and there this a widget on desktop which says "cannot find component : folderview", I have seen it on a friend's desktop, it shows files in a specific folder. Any ideas?
<afazel> taz_, and it will be called movie player under sounds and video
<usser> Peddy, ok
<Chaorain> I have a standard ubuntu install and I want to install software from my Ubuntu UE dvd. How can I do this?
<dillinjah> so would that mean I am out of luck?
<dillinjah> is there a way of restricting the access through ssh?
<usser> dillinjah, try substituting ntfs-3g for ntfs in fstab
<usser> dillinjah, unmount your partition
<dillinjah> its ntfs-3g in fstab
<n8tuser> Chaorain -> mount your dvd and then search for the deb file you wanted then install it via dpkg -i
<usser> dillinjah, change it to ntfs
<nickrud> somethingclever, you might find it here: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<dillinjah> ok
<afazel> I want my 1080p display to act as it would in windows, where the icons become smaller and the desktop real estate becomes larger. my colleagues tell me it should be automatic when setting 1920x1080, but it is not. Any suggestions? The google has been no help to me.
<taz_> afazel: done with terminal
<romi> how to install opera?
<afazel> taz_, yes, but you should be able to find it in synaptic just as easily if you're not comfortable with the terminal
<usser> dillinjah, and mount with this command sudo mount /dev/sdb2
<quibbler> romi: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<taz_> afazel: that ok ... where synaptic ?
<Kemion> Hello..  I just bought the Die Hard DVD at Wal-Mart for like five bucks and it won't play no matter what player I install.  Am I missing something ?
<Nytrix> sudo apt-get install opera
<afazel> taz_, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<sweeney> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows what state the x-fi alsa driver is in?  I know creative released the source awhile back but I haven't heard or been able to find anything about the drivers progress.  I am not looking to install this driver or help with it.  Just a status update.
<taz_> afazel: i will look at it
<romi> i have already download form that but how to run this
<somethingclever> nickrud it says its the LPR Driver
<romi> gubbler         i have already download form that but how to run this
<Nytrix> is opera as good as firefox?
<Nytrix> double click on the .deb file
<quibbler> romi: it is a deb file ...just double click it
<somethingclever> nickrud,  but the Package name is different from the driver
<taz_> afazel: ok i can see synaptic package manger
<Nytrix> im trying out opera out myself
<usser> dillinjah, if that doesnt work try adding umask=004 like that /dev/sdb2 /media/blam ntfs umask=004 0 0
<romi> ok i have double click on this
<Kemion> I've tried ogle, gxine, kmplayer, etc..  nothing works.  It plays the FBI warning and then crashes or stops.
<nickrud> somethingclever, it needs to be the exact file you used
<Nytrix> now click install
<dillinjah> ok, thank you
<Chaorain> n8tuser, I found lots of .deb but I don't see everything. Would I be able to use Synaptic?
<Nytrix> www.GETDEB.net
<DDrKPssNgR> which spell checker pidgin use?
<somethingclever> i think it is, but the package name is brmfcfaxlpd-1.0.0-1.i386.deb
<n8tuser> Chaorain -> dont know, maybe if the dvd is on the sources.list ? i never tried it myself
<taz_> afazel: i can see synapitic package manger
<nickrud> somethingclever, it will begin with fax4100lpr ; that's part of the package name
<somethingclever> feck i dunno
<romi> gubbler      .exe ig not here so need for any cammand
<afazel> taz_, now just type totem in the search box
<nickrud> somethingclever, unless brother did something really strange and outside my experience
<taz_> afazel: ok
<aj_> i am using ubuntu 8.04 ...suddenly my laptop speakers have stopped working...can anyone help
<taz_> afazel: already type totem  what am i look for
<afazel> taz_, make sure you select totem and totem-plugins in the results
<taz_> afazel: ok
<afazel> taz_, you'll want to mark for installation. After you're done, click apply
<somethingclever> i guess im just screwed
<nickrud> somethingclever, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#FAX-4100 ?
<aj_> i am using ubuntu 8.04 ...suddenly my laptop speakers have stopped working...can anyone help
<LogicFan> aj_, did you close your laptop lid?
<taz_> afazel:  it already marked it like green
<afazel> taz_, that means it's installed
<taz_> afazel: totem-plugins
<taz_> afazel: ok
<afazel> taz_, so click applications > sound and video, and tell me what is listed
<Nytrix> if u want to play any vidoes/dvd/music file get VLC player
<aj_> no i didnt
<taz_> afazel: ok
<srin> 우므
<srin> 음
<LogicFan> aj_, any other power mangement settings recently kick in?
<LogicFan> sleep, hibernate
<aj_> no
<aj_> it was workingfine yesterday
<somethingclever> nickrud, thats wher ei got the file
<cooldduuudde> srin english please
<somethingclever> i have the lpr file downloaded, whats the command?
<taz_> afazel: kino,,, movie player,,, mplayer movie play
<afazel> taz_, movie player is totem
<aj_> i can hear some sound....like on radio when you are not on the right frequency
<taz_> afazel: ok i will try
<LogicFan> aj_, is the volume set properly?
<aj_> yes..its full
<afazel> taz_, so open that and you should be able to play your DVD in there. Of course, you have to make sure you have a DVD drive in your computer and not just a CD drive
<ubuntistas> my vlc appearance changed because i installed kubuntu any clue to change it again?
<nickrud> somethingclever, ok, let's try this cuz it's easy and may work. cd to the dir with the file and run   sudo dpkg -i file
<taz_> afazel: yes it words totem
<iGmail> how perfect with watch movie with Mplayer?
<dillinjah> this is way over my head, do you think there is a way to restrict it when the user logs onto ubuntu by way of SFTP
<dillinjah> can i restrict an SFTP user from deleting files?
<LogicFan> aj_, open up a terminal
<taz_> it both cd/dvd all in one place
<cooldduuudde> ubuntistas: system>preferences>qt 4 settings
<dillinjah> the user is just a username of an account in ubuntu
<aj_> opened
<LogicFan> aj_, type this: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<taz_> afazel: how it start ?
<LogicFan> after the command completes, do this: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<aj_> done
<somethingclever> nickrud, wasnt the right file
<somethingclever> FUCK
<LogicFan> lastly, do this: killall pulseaudio
<aj_> showing some error
<LogicFan> on which command?
<Incarus> <aj_> five output
<Incarus> give
<aj_> voluome control has quit unexpectedly
<LogicFan> oh yeah
<afazel> taz_, click on Movie and then select your DVD drive from the list. It should be something like cdrom0
<LogicFan> thats fine
<z0d14k> I am running the Jaunty alpha, and for some reason my network card can no longer see 802.11n AP's.  My wireless radio is a dual radio, I have 802.11g in 2.4 GHz and 802.11n in 5GHz.  I always used the 802.11n AP on my laptop, but I don't even see if anymore since going to Jaunty.  Any ideas?
<LogicFan> just click past those volume control errors
<Cubex> I need help getting my wifi working on an older HP laptop running 8.10
<z0d14k> s/if/it
<taz_> afazel: ok i will look at it
<Incarus> <z0d14k>, downgrade to intrepid
<Nytrix> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<taz_> afazel: yes  see it movie then cdrom0
<zunihar> cantik
<aj_> there was just one error.... it said reload to bring back volume launcher to panel
<afazel> taz_, so click that cdrom0
<taz_> ok
<rww> !jaunty | z0d14k
<taz_> it go dark
<ubottu> z0d14k: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<taz_> afazel: it dark ... seem like cant do anything ??
<afazel> taz_, click play
<LogicFan> aj_, did you complete all the commands?
<z0d14k> rww:  Thanks.
<taz_> afazel: seem cant click..
<aj_> i did this command
<taz_> afazel: u know dim on totem
<Incarus> <taz_>, whats the problem?
<afazel> taz_, I don't know. that's the basic way it works, I'm at a loss otherwise
<taz_> yes
<somethingclever> nickrud, thanks for your help, but i think im just boned
<taz_> seem cant start movie
<Incarus> <taz_>, whats the problem?
<afazel> taz_, I know it's an obvious question, but are you sure you have a DVD drive and not a CD drive? and you remembered to put the DVD into the drive, yes?
<Cubex> OK I have a BroadCom card so I checked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx But there is no Intrepid driver?
<andreic> hi
<taz_> yes
<andreic> i need a question
<taz_> itself dvd
<LogicFan> aj_, sound working yet?
<aj_> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<LogicFan> then do the second command
<afazel> Incarus, he's not able to play a dvd
<LogicFan> aj_, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Incarus> afazel, k
<Incarus> afazel, any errors?
<andreic> how cand i change my bash prompter for all the users?
<afazel> Incarus, no errors, just not working
<taz_> afazel: it only for dvd  drive
<Incarus> k, give me a try
<Omoikane> How do you install adobe reader in ubuntu?
<afazel> Incarus, please do :) maybe you can help me with my problem when you're done :P
<Incarus> k
<aj_> no luck...still not working
<Incarus> <taz_>, can yuo start totem in the terminal / did you try vlc?
<Incarus> -you
<LogicFan> Omoikane, do you mean the official adobe reader?
<aj_> did the second command as well
<LogicFan> aj_, did you complete all three commands?
<cooldduuudde> omoikane you can install in wine but why would you need it?
<andreic> how cand i change my bash prompter for all the users?
<Omoikane> LogicFan yes
<andreic> anyone?
<LogicFan> killall pulseaudio
<taz_> incarus: yes
<aj_> three??
<Omoikane> I'm trying to convert a pdf to doc
<Sativa> hello how do i reinstall grub?
<Incarus> <taz_>, are where any errors in the totem output?
<taz_> incarus: vlc??
<LogicFan> Omoikane, http://get.adobe.com/reader/
<aj_> i completed two
<Incarus> <taz_>, yes, a player
<cooldduuudde> omoikane you can't do it wid reader you gotta have acrobat
<Sativa> i installed onto USB and i guess it install GRUB on my internal drive, and i get the error 21
<Sativa> installed*
<Incarus> <taz_>, exists /dev/dvd?
<taz_> incarus: ?? i lost
<Incarus> !grub | Sativa
<aj_>  sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload   and   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ubottu> Sativa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Incarus> <taz_>, ?
<dillinjah> wayland and user, i found a workaround : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579572
<n2diy> Andreic, find the .bashrc file that is not in any /home directory?
<dillinjah> apparently i can set a mask for the sftp user
<LogicFan> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<dillinjah> thank you guys for your help
<taz_> incarus: u said  exists /dev.dvd?
<dillinjah> i really appreciate it, im sure your advice would have worked if I knew anything
<Incarus> <taz_>, no, /dev/dvd, its a file
<tien> help me
<Incarus> <tien>, call 911
<taz_> incarus: where i will look at it ?
<cooldduuudde> lol
<Cubex> lol
<Incarus> <taz_> in the directory /dev
<tien> call113
<Incarus> <taz_>, "ls /dev/dv*"
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm setting up a ubuntu server as a web server and I'm almost finished with the install, I believe. It's asking me what type of server I would like to setup, does anyone know which one I should pick?
<tien> ubuntu 8.10
<taz_> incarus:  for terminal ?
<Incarus> <ZeRo_FeniX>, do you want to have a file server or something?
<Incarus> <taz_>, yes
<taz_> i got it
<tien> help me  theme mac os for ubuntu 8.10
<Incarus> <taz_>, wait, i know the answer
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm installing it on my windows computer using virtual box so I can build server side php sites and beable to test them without actually connecting to a webserver on the internet.
<Incarus> afazel, he dont got libdvdcss
<bullgard4> Error message "Evolution crash detection does not respond; Wait | Force Quit". If I press 'Wait' I can wait indefinitely. If I press 'Quit' Evolution will quit altogether. What should I do to bring up Evolution again?
<afazel> Incarus, how'd you get that out of what he's said? hehe
<Incarus> <ZeRo_FeniX>, you can set up a file or webserver server
<cooldduuudde> ZeRo_FeniX: you can just install apache or IIS on windows and test it at localhost
<Incarus> <afazel>, what?
<afazel> Incarus, that's interesting, though, I didn't have to do anything special with my installation to be able to play DVDs
<taz_> incaurs: done.. it all blue
<afazel> Incarus, that he didn't have libdvdcss
<Incarus> <afazel>, do you use vlc?
<Incarus> <taz_>, k, one sec
<taz_> ok
<afazel> Incarus, I have it installed, but I've been using totem as my dvd player
<Incarus> k
<tien> 113 police in vietnam
<ZeRo_FeniX> Yes, I plan on installing apache on it and I wanted it to be a linux server so I don't have any problems once I transfer programs over to my linux server because windows has different symantics than some of the linux protocal.
<tien> incarus
<Incarus> tien, 112 in europe
<tien> u can help me?
<Incarus> taz_, "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<cooldduuudde> guys i gotta go and start studyin. see you all later
<Incarus> in terminal
<taz_> incarus: ok
<MightyTweek> I've just discovered that I have the adobe-flashplugin and the flashplugin-nonfree packages both installed on my system. Shouldn't they be set to conflict with each other?
<Incarus> tien, whats the problem?
<Incarus> <MightyTweek>, no#
<ImSad> I can't figure out how to get a internet connection going in virtualbox, can anyone help me?
<Incarus> <ImSad>, wrong chat
<LogicFan> MightyTweek, you should only be using one
<afazel> ImSad, do you have the latest version?
<ZeRo_FeniX> So should I select: DNS, LAMP, Mail, OpenSSH, PostgreSQL database, Print, Samba file, Tomcat Java, or Virtual Machine host?
<Incarus> <afazel>, whats the problem?
<Guest70241> i have a problem installing opera browser using konsole i hope u can help me thanks http://pastebin.com/d9f0d36d
<LogicFan> they tend to cause problems with each other.  flashplugin-nonfree is the default
<ImSad> I went to add/remove and got that version.
<taz_> incarus: look other room that i paste it so u look
<Incarus> <Guest70241>, goto opera page and download latest .deb
<afazel> Incarus, I've attached my computer to a 1080p widescreen tv, and when I set Ubuntu to use 1920x1080 (16:9) instead of giving me more screen real estate, all it did was make everything larger
<Cubex> where do i go to get the linux wireless extensions for wpa2-psk?
<ImSad> Incarus:  why is this the wrong chat? #vbox is a ghostland
<Incarus> <taz_>, ?
<raevol> hey guys, i'm trying to back up my one hard disk to the other using dd in the ubuntu live cd, but i can't see the drives in /dev, any suggestions?
<MightyTweek> LogicFan, that's kind of what I thought. I'm just wondering why apt would allow me to have both installed
<Guest70241> i have a problem installing opera browser using konsole i hope u can help me thanks http://pastebin.com/d9f0d36d
<LogicFan> MightyTweek, they are separate packages
<Guest70241> Incarus i downloaded yesterday
<taz_> incarus: look private chat
<Incarus> <afazel>, try another.
<Incarus> taz_, k
<Incarus> <Guest70241>, k, whats the problem?
<afazel> Incarus, another resolution or another monitor? I've already tried different resolutions with the same results
<afazel> Incarus, previously I was using this computer on a CRT monitor at 1280x1024, and after changing to this one the icons and desktop stayed proportionally the same size
<Incarus> <afazel>, resolution, should be something like ZZZZx1000
<MightyTweek> LogicFan: Right, but they both provide the same functionality, right? So shouldn't each package list the other as a conflicting package? Just wondering if I should be reporting a bug here or not
<Guest70241> i cannot install Incarus http://pastebin.com/d9f0d36d
<LogicFan> no, its not a bug
<GeneralGustav> Anybody know why i wouldnt be able to install dhcpd??
<LogicFan> MightyTweek, its like having two text editors installed
<LogicFan> same function, different packages
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, sudo apt-get install dhcp
<Incarus> dhcpd is the demon of dhcp
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, No install candidate....
<ImSad> -_-
<MightyTweek> LogicFan: That makes sense, thanks
<Incarus> <Guest70241>, download and install this: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=31876&location=244&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<taz_> incarus: is it have problems ?
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client and dhcp-client
<bullgard4> Fehlermeldung: "Evolution-wiederabsturzverhinderung; Es scheint, als ob Evolution bei der letzten Nutzung nicht korrekt beendet wurde. Als Vorsichtsmaßnahme wird der Vorschaubereich nicht angezeigt... Ignorieren | Wiederherstellen" Das Programm reagiert dann nicht auf Klicken weder auf 'Ignorieren' noch auf 'Wiederherstellen'. Wie kann ich das Programm Evolution neu starten?
<GeneralGustav> I think they're already installed. Im trying to set up a dhcp server.
<eugeniow> hello all I am in need of some help with my 7.04 ubuntu
<eugeniow> I need to get it upgraded
<Incarus> <bullgard4>, 1. englisch, 2. erst evolution "Killen", 3. dann neustarten
<tien> incarus
<Incarus> <eugeniow>, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<eugeniow> to run some of the newer development IDE
<Incarus> <tien>, tien
<ZeRo_FeniX> So I got it all installed and it's saying "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU." When I used the  i386 install on an intel Q6600 cpu using virtual box.
<GeneralGustav> ZeRo_FeniX,
<ZeRo_FeniX> Yes
<laldada> hello i just installed ubuntu onto a USB drive..and it installed GRUB on my windows partition, but i get a mount error, because it wasnt shut down properly..and i cant boot into windows because GRUB is messed up on it..any suggestions?
<eugeniow> thanks incarus but the problem is the upgrade sites
<eugeniow> are old
<bullgard4> Incarus: After killing Evolution and restarting, the same situation persists. Thus your advice is no help.
<Guest70241> thanks
<eugeniow> and I've tried to edit the sources
<eugeniow> but it installation fails
<GeneralGustav> ZeRo_FeniX, Enable PAE/NIX
<eugeniow> due to communication issues
<laldada> any help?
<Gabriel> Alguien habla español?
<ZeRo_FeniX> Ah, will do
<Incarus> !es | Gabriel
<ubottu> Gabriel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, Any idea as to why it wont install?
<ZeRo_FeniX> thankyou
<afazel> Incarus, there is no resolution that is zzzz x 1000. Also, the native resolution for my tv is 1920x1080
<GeneralGustav> ZeRo_FeniX, Works now?
<n2diy> eugeniow, just download the 8.04 CD
<GeneralGustav> ZeRo_FeniX, I had the same issue with Ubuntu Server edition and JeOS...
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, no
<Gabriel> Gracias
<Gabriel> Gracias Ubottu
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, lol. All good. Hmmmmmm...
<laldada> i just want to..install GRUB on my USB partition..
<ZeRo_FeniX> @GeneralGustav, well it's booting up now :)
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, why do you need it?
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, isnt it allready installed?
<GeneralGustav> ZeRo_FeniX, Sounds good to me! Same happened to me. Ubuntu installs the wrong kernel. But thats the easy way to fix that lol.
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, dhcp3-client is yes but Im trying to install dhcpd. not the cline.t
<GeneralGustav> client.
<quibbler> tien: what is the problem?
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, dhcpd is the demon of dhcp, if you install dhcp-client, it should work
<DigitalKiwi> lol 'demon'
<Push> hola alguien me lee?
<vith> the nvidia settings or 'screen resolution' won't let me set my monitor to the correct refresh rate.  how do i specify it manually?
<Guest70241> i have a problem, i have a program i use running .
<Push> alguien habla español??
<DigitalKiwi> !es | Push
<ubottu> Push: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, Nope. It doesnt. Isnt dhcp-client just the client though? Im trying to set up a dhcp server...
<ZeRo_FeniX> And server version has no GUI right
<n2diy> ! es | Push
<DigitalKiwi> I hope that was spanish
<OngaKing> Buenos Dias Push hombre
<n2diy> ! es
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, dont know
<Guest70241> i have a problem, i have a program i use running ./Tibia but how can i install it
<Push> la verdad es que estoy medio perdido jejeje
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, God im an idiot... Its dhcp3-server DUH.
<Push> soy nuevo fanatico de linux y me meti aca jejej
<Incarus> <afazel>, or something with x900?
<OngaKing> Push, LOL
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, k
<drcode> hi all
<Incarus> <Push>, english!!!
<Minnlov03> hey all
<drcode> any one know linux replace ment for sharepoint ?
<Incarus> 1317 users = no "hi"
<quibbler> Push: type:  /join #ubuntu-es
<n2diy> Incarus, and you would preferr 1317 hellos?
<Incarus> <n2diy>, no
<Minnlov03> hey can anyone take a few mins and help me with ubuntu?
<hovis> I just tried to install 8.10 (I'm a new Ubuntu user) and it crapped out during install, error says that the display server has been shut down 6 times in the last 90 seconds.  Does anyone know of 8.10 has drivers for GeForce 9600?
<sagada> rawr
<cakey> >:[
<Incarus> <Minnlov03>, whats the prob?
<Incarus> hovis, yes, it has
<Minnlov03> i can't get ubunut to load or work
<ccc_kickaxe> can anyone direct me to the best place to get advice on how to deploy git for a webhosting environment?
<Planky> hovis: it does, but they are not enabled by default
<Minnlov03> after i setup a raid
<Incarus> hovis, try fglrx
<philux-dijon> bonjour
<tien> incarus
<cakey> en taro adun
<Incarus> !fr | philux-dijon
<ubottu> philux-dijon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<philux-dijon> hello
<Incarus> !es | cakey
<ubottu> cakey: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<philux-dijon> sorry,
<isleshocky771> using rsync Is there a way to compare files in directory1 and directory2, but copy the missing and updated files to directory3 instead of directory2?
<n2diy> is a there a backup and restore system that works? Sbackup didn't work in 5.10, 6.06, or, now in 8.10?
<philux-dijon> just a question
<hovis> Incarus: How would I try that? It dumped me to CLI. My only CLI experience is on an old Gentoo machine :/
<andreic> how cand i change my bash prompter for all the users?
<tien> u known install driver crseativer soud blaster liver 5.1 for unbuntu?
<n2diy> Andreic, find the .bashrc file that is not in any /home directory?
<Incarus> <hovis>, edit xorg
<philux-dijon> I can't rename files with thunar ...from 01 ,02,03 to a,b,c
<Chousuke> andreic: /etc/bash.bashrc
<hovis> is fglrx the name of a driver?
<Incarus> <tien>, no
<andreic> Chousuke i've changed there but no luck
<hovis> I'm not sure what fglrx is, or how to "try it".
<Incarus> <hovis>, yes
<hovis> ok, ty
<Incarus> np
<Chousuke> andreic: is your local file overriding it?
<nandemonai> Heya peoples.
<hovis> I/quit
<andreic> maybe but how i change
<Incarus> <philux-dijon>, check permission
<Minnlov03> I got one Ide hard drive and 2 sata drives I setup has a raid and now it likes only boots into windows even after ubunut is intalled
<n2diy> loki_, an in a small engine?
<Chousuke> andreic: if so, there's no way to change it for all users without editing their .bashrc
<philux-dijon> Incarus> 777
<Incarus> <philux-dijon>, k
<tien> no playing game in ubuntu :(
<Incarus> <philux-dijon>, u can use another file manager
<philux-dijon> Incarus: All other changes are possible, but not this one
<isainhuu> ni hao..
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Would there be any functional reason NOT to install Ubuntu to an external(USB 2.0) hard drive? It whirrs and vibrates when I use it so I assume its just a regular HDD, not SSD
<philux-dijon> Incarus: What do you sugest ?
<isainhuu> can you speak chinese
<n2diy> ! cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eternalswd> i'm on intrepid.  Can't seem to get the compiz plugin "Place Window" to work when trying to place an application on a viewport.  any tips?
<luddite> anyone ever cloned a virtualbox guest through ubuntu host?
<Incarus> <philux-dijon> , dont know
<luddite> clonezilla using
<philux-dijon> Incarus: I considered using metamorphose...but I'm not sure it's a good idea
<quibbler> eternalswd: try in #compiz-fusion
<dagi> hi
<dagi> how to install safari browser
<Incarus> <philux-dijon>, try nautlius
<dagi> anybody help me
<dagi> how to install safari browser
<Incarus> <dagi>, dont use safari
<philux-dijon> Incarus: I can rename with Nautilus ? I didnt know !
<Incarus> <dagi>, try opera
<Incarus> <philux-dijon>, right click, rename
<rww> dagi: Apple doesn't provide a native version of Safari for Linux. You could try installing the Windows version through WINE ( http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5293 ) or use one of the Linux browsers that uses webkit (like Epiphany Webkit) if you just need Safari to test websites against webkit.
<dagi> i have already install opera
<quibbler> dagi: look here: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/howto-install-safari-on-ubuntu-with.html
<Incarus> <dagi>, and why do you need safari?
<dagi> i wanna more option for browosing
<jim_p> hi people
<Incarus> <dagi>, lol, more as opera?
<jim_p> how can i make pidgin NOT to send me messages that i received while offline?
<rww> !browser | dagi
<ubottu> dagi: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Incarus> <jim_p>, check settings
<rww> dagi: check out those then ^^
<jim_p> Incarus, i am, but where?
<Incarus> <jim_p>, or disable offline messages emulation plugin
<Incarus> <jim_p>, or check google
<dagi> ok thanks
<Vinceman> is it legal to download movies with kTorrent?
<philux-dijon> Incarus: Lol, ok, but that don't work for more than file at once
<BintangSelatan> Anyone knows why my usb hd clicking periodically
<BintangSelatan> Xubuntu 8.10
<jguzman__> alguien hablas español??
<Incarus> rofl, <<google+mozilla+opera vs. microsoft>>
<rww> !es | jguzman_
<ubottu> jguzman_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Incarus> <philux-dijon>, bulk renamer
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Vinceman, using torrents is legal, stealing copyrighted files isn't.
<n2diy> ! es
<Vinceman> in every country?
<Incarus> <Vinceman>, no
<rww> Vinceman: depends on where you are, which movies you're downloading, and other factors.
<Peddy> !es | jguzman_,
<n2diy> ! es
<ubottu> jguzman_,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> hrm
<rww> !ping | rww
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping |  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<Incarus> <rww>, haha!
<Incarus> !ping | Incarus
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping |  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> Incarus, please see my private message
<rww> ]K[^Omegadoom: might want to turn that off, please.
<jim_p> Incarus, plugin is disabled
<Incarus> k
<Incarus> check google
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Would there be any functional reason NOT to install Ubuntu to an external(USB 2.0) hard drive? It whirrs and vibrates when I use it so I assume its just a regular HDD, not SSD
<n2diy> is a there a backup and restore system that works? Sbackup didn't work in 5.10, 6.06, or, now in 8.10?
<rww> n2diy: sbackup works fine for me in 8.10
<n2diy> rww, that's good to hear, have you tried doing over a lan? I'm trying to clone this box to my test box.
<Incarus> <Brian8MEJ0mnt>, yes, u need grub for booting it
<allan8904> hi, i'd like to get my Laptop to boot into a console screen instead of the KDM screen, is it hard to do?
<Incarus> <allan8904>, no, press ctrl+alt+f1
<Incarus> <allan8904>, or change session settings in grub
<allan8904> yeah thats what i'm doing now but its annoying
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Incarus, couldn't I just set the BIOS to boot from external drives first? No bootloader nonsense, it just boots to external if its plugged in, internal if its not
<allan8904> oh hwo do i change it in grub?
<Incarus> <allan8904>, boot till you're in grub, and then press all buttons you find
<allan8904> ...funny
<Incarus> <Brian8MEJ0mnt>, 1. i dont know, check your bios, 2. you NEED grub on your hd. its the os loader
<Incarus> <allan8904>, i dont know, where are just two buttons, try it
<allan8904> i think you've mis understood what i'm asking
<Incarus> no
<allan8904> if you press C it brings up a dgrub commandline
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Incarus, I know the boot order thing works(That was default, had to switch it for when I forgot to unplug iPod), and couldn't I just install grub on the external drive along with ubuntu?
<Incarus> <Brian8MEJ0mnt>, yes
<Incarus> <allan8904>, dont do this, boot kdm, then press ctrl+alt+F1
<Incarus> voila
<syadow>  /VERIFY AAAAAcIA0AYzBWQS6/8AAA-1076400075
<Incarus> <syadow>, ...
<Incarus> VERIFY :Unknown command
<Incarus> got anybody a problem here?
<redline5653> what distro would be best to use as a main os?
<Incarus> <redline5653>, for you: opensuse
<redline5653> can you say why?
<lstarnes> redline5653: the majority of users here would say ubuntu
<Incarus> yes, its an ubuntu chat
<BintangSelatan> yes my usb hd clicking
<BintangSelatan> use it to boot xubuntu 8.10
<DigitalKiwi> arch linux <3
<redline5653> i have ubuntu on this box but thinking about putting linux on my main rig
<lstarnes> redline5653: ##linux isn't biased towards any particular distribution so that may be a better channel to ask in
<Incarus> <redline5653>, test opensuse, its a great distro
<travian_geek> what does the * do in a regex? just trying to learn, any good sites?
<Incarus> <travian_geek>, * is a place holder
<travian_geek> Incarus, which means...?
<lstarnes> travian_geek: it matches 0 or more matches of the previous expression in regex.  In glob patterns. it can match anything
<Incarus> right
<lstarnes> s/patterns\./patterns,/
<travian_geek> lstarnes, so if a typ a* it vill match all a?
<pyrohotdog> So, my harddrive is encrypted. Which means it asks for a password upon boot. Well, I just installed startupmanager and changed the boot screen, now it waits for ever on the boot screen, and I think it's asking for my password but I can't see it...?
<lstarnes> travian_geek: just an a or an a followed by anything else
<lstarnes> travian_geek: in real regular expressions the equivalent would be a.*
<Incarus> <pyrohotdog>, disble boot screen first and try again
<travian_geek> lstarnes,  so if vill match all, at, an or just an a
<lstarnes> travian_geek: it will match all of those
<pyrohotdog> Incarus: How can I? I can't even get to the system. It just sits here on my newly installed boot screen saying it's loading.
<Incarus> <pyrohotdog>, boot a live cd
<pyrohotdog> I never go to enter my harddrive encryption password so I'm figuring that's what it's wait for...
<travian_geek> lstarnes, okey., Do you know any good sistes to start lerarning?
<lstarnes> travian_geek: for learning regular expressions?
<pyrohotdog> Disable boot screen in startup manager?
<travian_geek> lstarnes, yeah
<Incarus> <pyrohotdog>, try it
<Incarus> <pyrohotdog>, you will see
<lstarnes> travian_geek: is there a specific programming language that yo9u want to use them with?
<lstarnes> *you
<aboSamoor> how  can I upgrade to jaunty ?
<travian_geek> lstarnes, No i dont thinks so, Bash I guess
<ImSad> Can anyone help me with virtualbox? I can't get a connection to the internet for some reason.
<Incarus> <aboSamoor>, "update-manager -d"
<lstarnes> travian_geek: bash generally uses glob patterns instead of regular expressions for things
<aboSamoor> Incarus: It does not work nothing show up !
<Incarus> <aboSamoor>, "sudo update-manager -d"
<travian_geek> lstarnes, okey,  why wont this work: echo "Hello mor mur mar" | egrep 'm.r'
<Incarus> <travian_geek>, "echo "Hello mor mur mar" | grep m*r"
<lstarnes> travian_geek: egrep looks for matches based on lines, not words
<lstarnes> travian_geek: it's the same with regular grep
<victoria> hello
<jerrylin> it does work doesn't it?
<jerrylin> It looks like it works when I run it
<ImSad> Can anyone help me with virtualbox? I can't get a connection to the internet for some reason. I've been trying for hours with no luck. Please help.  :/
<Incarus> <jerrylin>, ?
<victoria> a lot of things of e17 are not working for me.. is this normal.. when i add a new application to the ibar is not working when i change the font does not work, etc
<victoria> or maybe is not working fine for me
<travian_geek> lstarnes, but I want do match mor mur mar but not hello and I use this command:  echo "Hello mor mur mar" | grep 'm.r' why dosent it work?
<raylu> victoria: i've never used it before, but if you just installed it, consider restating X
<Tankado> What is ubuntu equivelant for windows Ctrl+Alt+Del in case a process just stuck ?
<Incarus> i go out
<quibbler> ImSad: try in #vbox
<raylu> travian_geek: egrep
<raylu> Tankado: kill, killall, top, htop
<travian_geek> raylu, no differens
<aboSamoor> terminal starts in with http_proxy="10.1.1.2" how can I solve that ? cat .bashrc | grep proxy give nothing !
<lstarnes> travian_geek: try replacing the spaces with newlines
<raylu> Tankado: and some funky guis
<Tankado> raylu : i am talking about a non terminal commands like some keys
<ImSad> quibbler: I've been in there for hours, only one person said something, and that was just someone telling me they've been trying for hours also.
<travian_geek> lstarnes, how do I do that?
<ImSad> that place sucks, that's why i'm here.
<dwi> hai
<raylu> travian_geek: oh, it highlights lines with it
<dwi> bantu aku dong
<Tankado> raylu : i get stuck and cants open a terminal, is there atleast some keys to open a terminal window?
<raylu> travian_geek: you don't need egrep, you need some flag for grep
<lstarnes> travian_geek: try echo "Hello mor mur mar" | sed "s/ /\\n/g" | egrep "m.r"
<cooldduuudde> dwi english
<raylu> Tankado: alt+f2, gnome-terminal. also, ctrl+alt+f1 gives you tty1
<lstarnes> travian_geek: the sed command in that will replace the spaces with newlines
<Tankado> raylu : thanks
<mgolisch> travian_geek: use grep -o that should only display the macthing parts of the line
<travian_geek> lstarnes, well that worked and so did grep -o
<todd> hi there ,how to know the graphics driver's version?ps:intel 945 GM
<travian_geek> mgolisch, thanks :P
<lstarnes> travian_geek: egrep -o without the sed makes more sense
<quibbler> ImSad: your internet connection is wifi or cabled
<travian_geek> lstarnes, whats the diffrents between grep and egrep
<lstarnes> travian_geek: grep uses glob patterns but egrep uses regular expressions
<raylu> lstarnes, travian_geek, just "grep -o" without sed is sufficient, actually
<ImSad> quibbler: cabled
<todd> egrep is grep -e
<travian_geek> lstarnes,  and (Yeah I now, Im a newbie) what is glob patterns compared to regex
<lstarnes> travian_geek: glob patterns are much simpler and aren't as flexible
<travian_geek> lstarnes, okey thanks for all help
<arooni-mobile> trying to get scrolling working on my t61 laptop on ibex:  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Emulate_Wheel_.28Middle-click_scrolling.29 .... it worked first time but now doesnt work anymore;  help?
<Ethosser> how do I get crontab to run as root?
<quibbler> ImSad: what  network setting are you using for your virtual drive
<atm0sph> Etherael: sudo crontab -e?
<ImSad> it's just on LAN now.
<ImSad> i mean, NAT
<ImSad> **
<ImSad> :/
<ImSad> I have no idea what to put in host interface
<Scix> I have two servers. One in production and one for testing. At the testing server BIND and DHCP works perfect. When a DHCP address is leased, the zone in bind gets updated. But at the production server, who is identical to the testingserver I'm getting this error from named: client 10.11.0.5#47428: found no private keys, unable to generate any signatures. And then from dhcpd: Unable to add forward map from lku130.skole.lk.local to 10.11.0.118: timed out. The ne
<Scix> xt entry in syslog says: "RRSIG/NSEC update failed: not found". Anyone who have a idea about why it doesn't work? Paste from config from testingserver:  http://pastebin.com/d64afe621
<Jasmine1212> hi all! Can somebody help me. I have Ubuntu with gnome. And the automatic update shows me to update Adeobe flashplayer but i have the newest one from adobe. how can i deactivate the updater?
<quibbler> ImSad: i,m running xp in virtualbox if i check network settings i have to give adapter type ...what is your's?
<ImSad> right now it's NAT
<ImSad> but that's only because I have no idea what to put if I choose host interface
<ImSad> oh nvm
<ImSad> PCnet-FASTIII
<ImSad> I've tried both PCnet-FASTIII, and PCnet-PCI II
<quibbler> ImSad: you get a mac number? and is cable connected checked?
<ImSad> I've got a MAC address, and cable connected is checked
<CrashNerd> I have a question I had a application that would not shutdown so I issued the xkill command and have now lost the task bar down the bottom on Unbuntu 8.10 and idea's as to how I can get it back
<quibbler> ImSad: try it now and see
<ImSad> But I didn't change anything....
<ImSad> this is what I get if I have it on host interface
<ImSad> Failed to initialize Host Interface Networking.
<ImSad> VBox status code: -3100 (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<ImSad> Result Code:
<ImSad> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<FloodBot1> ImSad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImSad> Component:
<ImSad> :p
<kholerabbi> friend imported csv/windows contacts to evolution in intrepid. Contacts listed in address book but can't be inserted in a new mail dialog. The list doesn't populate anything.             Help!
<ImSad> still not working btw
<blery> hello, I would like to import to thunderbird my .pst files from my windows machine. What is the proper way of doing it? I've tried some, but didn't work out. Any hints? Thanks.
<Jago> anyone here using Ubuntu on an EEE PC 900 (the EU slow SSD version) ? Whats the recommended filesystem for fast performance?
<quibbler> ImSad: when you click on adapter type do you get more than one type?
<ImSad> I only get two.
<CokeNCode> is google chrome available on linux yet or what
<CokeNCode> ?
<quibbler> ImSad: did you try both?
<ImSad> yes
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description or tutorial of the Evolution Crash Detection?
<flyapen> chrome isn't available for linux yet I think, unless I missed something
<DigitalKiwi> use it in wine ;p
<quibbler> ImSad: attached to is set to nat
<ImSad> yes now it is.
<quibbler> ImSad:  what was it?
<ImSad> when i got the error ( and was banned by floodbot) it was host interface
<ImSad> what was NAT?
<ImSad> that's all it says.
<ImSad> NAT
<FloodBot1> ImSad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ImSad> .....
<flixporty> hello, anyone can give me some mdadm hints
<lyk3n> finally a human
<quibbler> ImSad: write everything on one line don't use enter as punctuation....OK it is now NAT right?
<ImSad> Yes.
<quibbler> ImSad: click OK and try again
<trimeta> OpenOffice.org 3.0.1 was released nearly a month ago. I understand the decision to not include 3.0.0 when Intrepid was released, but when is 3.0.1 going to be added to the Backports repository?
<ikonia> trimeta: probably never
<lstarnes> trimeta: it may be included in ubuntu 9.04
<Vinceman> oh man, did I sleep
<ImSad> quibbler: nothing.
<trimeta> lstarnes: May? I mean, 3.0.0 has been out a few months now, I kind of assumed it'd definitely make it into Jaunty.
<ikonia> trimeta: OpenOffice 3 packages are in jaunty
<flixporty> I have deleted my superblock on one of the raid0 partitions, how can i fix this
<jelly12gen> trimeta: backports?
<quibbler> ImSad: you tried both adapter types?
<ikonia> flixporty: how did you delete it
<quibbler> ImSad: with nat
<ikonia> flixporty: what type of raid array is it - hardware/software/fakeraid
<flixporty> mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb3
<flixporty> soft mdadm
<flixporty> raid0
<ikonia> flixporty: why did you do that?
<ikonia> flixporty: you'll have to rebuild the array
<trimeta> ikonia: Good to know. Still, the relevant Brainstorm page implied that they were going to add 3.0.1 to Backports.
<zeno___> should the image produced by dd if=/dev/zero of=debian2.img seek=2500999999 bs=1 count=1 be 12kb? i thought was supposed to be 2.5gb
<trimeta> jelly12gen: It's an additional repository one can add to include newer updates of some packages.
<flixporty> wrong partition, i wanted to remove other mdadm raid
<ImSad> quibbler: yes.
<ikonia> trimeta: brainstorm is ideas by random people, not an implementation plan
<ikonia> flixporty: need to rebuild the aray
<ikonia> array
<trimeta> ikonia: I'm referring to the developer comments on said Brainstorm, not some random posting.
<ikonia> trimeta: brainstorm is ideas by random people, not an implementation plan
<trimeta> ikonia: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14433/
<ikonia> trimeta: it's not a release plan
<mayur> hi leader
<TheLeader> hi
<flixporty>  mdadm --incremental --rebuild ??
<trimeta> ikonia: So one of the devs who has sufficient access to leave a note at the top labeled "Developer Comments" counts as random whinging?
<mayur> i m not able to get any audio
<mayur> i m using ubuntu 8.10
<TheLeader> did you try to install drivers?
<TheLeader> what is your sound card model?
<ikonia> trimeta: I didn't say he was a random comment
<jelly12gen> mayur: please give us your sound card
<trimeta> ikonia: You said he was a random person, though.
<ikonia> trimeta: it is not an implemenation plan or road map
<quibbler> ImSad: you are on a stand alone machine?
<ikonia> trimeta: yes, and he is
<ikonia> trimeta: as are the other people
<ImSad> Yes.
<mayur> yeah
<mayur> how do i know it
<^law^> helo
<mayur> jelly12gen: how do i know what make my sound card is?
<flixporty> lspci
<^law^> is anybody know how to install db2 UDB v8.1 fixpack 17?
<jelly12gen> mayur is it pci or usb?
<trimeta> ikonia: I wasn't including "devs on the Ubuntu OpenOffice team" as random people. But I suppose random ideas by said devs don't count as concrete plans.
 * aman a
<mayur> jelly12gen: pci i guess
<ikonia> trimeta: exactly, the whole of brainstorm is "random ideas" - not a roadmap, release plan etc etc
<TheLeader> jelly12gen: probably pci
<jelly12gen> mayur: run this in the command line:  lspci | grep audio
<depape> hello. Is there an easy way to use the new nvidia drivers from jaunty in intrepid? I'm not that familiar with ubuntu and apt-get, but I need the new drivers for GL 3.0 development. Can somebody give me a hint?
<pteague> if eth0 is set up with 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' in /etc/network/interfaces does it need the line 'auto eth0' ?
<quibbler> ImSad: then i'm stumped ...whose are my settings and i have no trouble connecting
<^law^> ?
<depape> I just want to use these (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.29-0ubuntu1) on my intrepid-box
<ikonia> depape: why ?
<ikonia> depape: what that specific package ?
<depape> ikonia: i need GLX_ARB_create_context
<mayur> jelly12gen: done
<Jago> anyone here using Ubuntu on an EEE PC 900 (the EU slow SSD version) ? Whats the recommended filesystem for fast performance?
<ikonia> depape: and what are the current drivers your using ?
<jelly12gen> mayur what does it say?
<quibbler> ImSad: you have only one network adapter?
<ikonia> jelly12gen: ext3 is the norm
<mayur> jelly12gen: i got all the switches
<ikonia> jelly12gen: sorry no tyou
<ikonia> Jago: ext3 is the norm
<depape> ikonia: nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-glx-180, and so on
<jelly12gen> ext4 kicks ass:P ikonia
<depape> ikonia: all the ones listed on the link i pasted
<ikonia> jelly12gen: it's not in ubuntu, so that's not a response to his question
<ikonia> depape: so you're already using them then ?
<mayur> jelly12gen: it gave me the shortcuts saying what key is for what
<depape> ikonia: no, im using the ones from intrepid, but i need the ones from jaunty (180.29)
<jelly12gen> mayur: did you run it in de cli?
<kraut> moin
<ikonia> depape: then you'll need to build your own package or wait for a backport
<jelly12gen> depape: you could intall ext4 with the newest beta or rc?
<^law^> is anybody know how to install db2 UDB v8.1 fixpack 17?
<ikonia> jelly12gen: jaunty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<mayur> jelly12gen: what is de cli
<depape> ikonia: i will try to build it, maybe it works
<jelly12gen> mayur: open a gnome-terminal
<TheLeader> mayur: command line interface, in pther words console
<mayur> jelly12gen: i did it in the terminal
<jelly12gen> ok
<jelly12gen> post the outpout
<ImSad> quibbler: yes, I only have one.
<jelly12gen> but i have to go, got college
<quibbler> ImSad: it attached to a cable modem
<flyapen> law: you could still try to convert your rpm to a deb, not sure that this would work though
<ImSad> Yes.
<depape> so one last question: is there a nice way to build the tar.gz source of the new driver as a package ? intregrate it in apt-get ?
<ikonia> depape: no -
<TheLeader> jelly: i'll continue with mayur
<depape> ikonia: okay :/
<ikonia> depape: check out the deb build instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com
<jelly12gen> TheLeader: ok good luck
<mayur> i lov microsoft
<TheLeader> to you too
<jelly12gen> mayur: dont flame here
<mayur> jelly12gen: i m sorry guys
<TheLeader> mayur: xD
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description or tutorial of the Evolution Crash Detection?
<mayur> lotsa nerds around here
<Pytlask> Have a quick (and probably simple) linux question. When I apply chmod to something, it only lasts until my computer reboots. How would I get it to be permanent?
<ikonia> bullgard4: evolution site E?
<ikonia> bullgard4: evolution site ?
<TheLeader> mayur: ok then, post ur output
<quibbler> ImSad: again then i'm stumped ...maybe try in the ubuntu forums
<mayur> jelly12gen: damn kids
<ikonia> Pytlask: chaning the ownership is perm
<jelly12gen> mayur: and don't tell lies :P
<trimeta> Pytlask: It should normally be permanent...is something changing it on startup?
<ImSad> Well damn.
<ImSad> I've been trying for hours.
<mayur> jelly12gen: i was serious
<ImSad> I guess I'm just screwed.
<bullgard4> ikonia: I will do some more snooping using your suggestion.
<TheLeader> jelly: you remind me of the bad teacher from harry potter 5
<TheLeader> what was her name..?
<ikonia> TheLeader: it's offtopic
<flixporty> ikonia: what to run with mdadm
<flixporty> interactive and rebuild did nothing
<ikonia> flixporty: you need to rebuild your array
<Pytlask> ikonia/thrimeta: That's what I thought. I am trying to change /proc/acpi/ibm/light. Perhaps the fact that it is not a true file brings this about?
<TheLeader> ikonia: yea i guess so
<flixporty> should i add the partiotion
<flixporty> or recreate
<ikonia> Pytlask: proc is not a file system - it's held in memory
<flixporty> the whol
<quibbler> ImSad: I'll look further and see what i can find..good luck
<ikonia> Pytlask: any chanes you make there will be removed and re-set at reboot
<ImSad> Thanks for trying. :/
<ikonia> flixporty: you can try re-adding, but I don't think that will work
<DinkyDogg> hi, got a question for you guys:
<ikonia> flixporty: I believe you'll need to rebuild
<Pytlask> ikonia: ah, I see. So I would just want to set up a script to run on-login as root to apply the change?
<TheLeader> mayur: ok run lspci | grep audio and post the output
<DinkyDogg> I'm restoring a system from a backup i made, and i restored the /var folder
<ikonia> Pytlask: that's one way yes
<DinkyDogg> which appears to have contained my list of installed packages in apt
<DinkyDogg> but the thing is
<DinkyDogg> those packages are not actually installed anymore
<Pytlask> ikonia: Is there a better way you would suggest?
<DinkyDogg> but apt is convinced they are
<ikonia> Pytlask: you may want to see if there is a config file/kernel parameter needed to set that
<flixporty> ikonia: how to rebuild
<DinkyDogg> any way to get apt to figure out which packages are in fact installed, and which are not?
<ikonia> flixporty: same way you built
<trimeta> DinkyDogg: aptitude search isn't giving useful answers?
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: your apt database is corrupt
<DinkyDogg> hi there again, ikonia
<TheLeader> mayur: if you already give up i have no reason to continue helping you, just go back to vista\xp\whatsoever.. anyway good luck
<DinkyDogg> yeah, it is
<Pytlask> ikonia: Got it. Much thanks :)
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: you'll need to make a re-index of that database - if possible
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, any idea how?
<DinkyDogg> it seems to me that it wouldn't really be feasible :/
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: one of the reasons you're not meant to move /var around
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, this is a server of mine, /var is where i kept most of my media (movies, music, etc)
<DinkyDogg> there a better place to put it?
<DinkyDogg> /srv maybe
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: put it where you want but moving the whole /var file system for just your data content is crazy
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/package-database-rebuild.html
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, thanks
<depape> the deb-building instructions don't work with "debian.binary" folder in the source, they expect sth like "debian" folder, what can I do?
<ikonia> depape: they do work
<ikonia> depape: which guide are you using ?
<depape> ikonia: i've searched web, and didnt find one where "debian.binary" is mentioned
<ikonia> depape: which guide are you using ?
<DinkyDogg> ikonia, btw, i have my whole file system from the previous build backed up. The only thing I changed on my system were some partition sizes, and i started using LVM on top of a raid instead of primary partitions on top of a raid. Can you think of an easy way to restore all the backups without screwing up the new setup?
<depape> ikonia: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ for example
<ikonia> DinkyDogg: put together a proper backup method
<ikonia> depape: you're not using debian
<jigp> hello anybody use bitchx here?
<Myrtti> !bitchx | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SirGrok> Hello world.
<ikonia> depape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<SirGrok> I am so lonely...
<ikonia> depape: on the website I told you to look on
<ikonia> SirGrok: thats sad, this channel is for ubuntu support only, you may want to look at freenodes channel list for general chat
<razorx> morning
<SirGrok> iikonia, I was actually just kidding, I have an Ubuntu related question lined up and ready.\
<Myrtti> jigp: bitchx has been abandoned and dropped from ubuntu and debian long time ago
<SirGrok> Anywho, I was wondering if anyone knew if the information in this guide [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093] was still applicable to version 8.10 [the tutorial is on how to install Ubuntu on a unit with an ODD]
<Myrtti> jigp: we offer no support it due to that.
<jondr> exit
<jondr> ups
<jigp> Myrtti why ubuntu/debian abandoned it?
<Cyntek> hi all, how do change the user name in ubuntu-server ? andrew@Home to Family@home and to change the passwd as well?
<ikonia> SirGrok: overall approach should be the same
<ikonia> Cyntek: I suggest you create a new user and delete the old one rather than changing the username
<Myrtti> jigp: it had security issues that were not taken care of.
<depape> ikonia: okay, thanks for your help
<SirGrok> ikonia, Do you know of a better/more efficient way? I am technically competant, and have a USB to IDE bridge at my disposal.
<Myrtti> jigp: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451373.
<ikonia> SirGrok: what's the problem with that forum post ?
<depape> ikonia: i just found a backport package, so i wont have to build it myself
<SirGrok> I haven't even attempted it at this point, I am just getting my research done before I delve into formatting and whatnot. I am attempting to install Ubuntu on a Motion Computing 1300 [slate/tablet computer], but my Linux/Unix skills are a whee rusty.
<ikonia> SirGrok: use the usb-ide bridge with a cdrom or use that forum post
<SirGrok> I've been a "user" for 8+ years, but my old debian machine went down a year or so ago, and I haven't the resources to get it up and a going.
<larswey> SirGrok ♦ i would recomend opensuse for tablet, saves alot of work
<Cyntek> is this the right command: sudo deluser andrew
<SirGrok> ikonia, can I install to the bridged hdd on my desktop machine and the hdd properly function in the tablet, once installed? [I've been in a Windows technician world for too long]
<SirGrok> larswey, Why do you say that? I have this guide [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4972622] and it seems straight-forward.
<Pytlask> Is there any way to set a startup program to run as root by default? (It is just a small bash script)
<Nytrix> how do i change my timezone in ubuntu?
<ikonia> SirGrok: depends on the support of the hardware
<ikonia> Pytlask: all init scripts are run as root
<larswey> SirGrok ♦ ok, I got my pen working on mine but it wont click etc, only move
<larswey> opensuse have native support for alot of tablets
<Pytlask> ikonia: Including those set through the System -> Preferences -> Sessions GUI?
<ikonia> Pytlask: no, they are user based
<SirGrok> larswey, do you mind resotring to a wireless mouse? I actually prefer using my little Microsoft mouse with the tablet.
<Myrtti> Pytlask: the ones in /etc/init.d/
<Nytrix> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Myrtti> Pytlask: and timing them is based on /etc/rc* ones
<SirGrok> Of course, to remain true to the cause, I've electrical taped over the word "Microsoft" on it.
<larswey> SirGrok ♦ the point of the tablet is using the pen, if you dont need the tablet functions i dont see why you would need a tablet :p
<Pytlask> Myrtti: Do you know of anywhere with a fairly good explanation of all of this?
<IdentifyTarget> hello. I'm trying to get autologin working with ubuntu minimal so I edit /etc/event.d/tty1
<EMPulse> hey guys, i read somewhere that you can enable a program in ubuntu that encrypts and decrpts read/write to the harddrive, do you guys know how I can enable this?
<SirGrok> larswey, Portibility, ability to function as an awesome e-reader [I've got a stand], and it cost me $75 [not illegal].
<Pytlask> Myrtti: Or is placing the script into the /etc/init.d/ folder enough?
<gulash> hi. can somebody help me with playing flash on an ubuntu ibex?
<IdentifyTarget> I change exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1 to exec /sbin/rungetty tty1 --autologin username"
<Nytrix> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<IdentifyTarget> now it gets stuck on 'Running local scripts /etc/rc.local'
<IdentifyTarget> which is an empty file
<Nytrix> !flash | gulash
<ubottu> gulash: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Myrtti> Pytlask: place it there and make a symbolic link to it in /etc/rc2.d/, starting with S<the-order-in-which-you-want-it-to-be-run>name
<EMPulse> hey guys, i read somewhere that you can enable a program in ubuntu that encrypts and decrpts read/write to the harddrive, do you guys know how I can enable this?]
<gulash> nytrix, i have flash installed, i need help about it because it started failing today, after a upgrade. it now wants to run all the flv files with swfdec, which doesnt work.
<Nytrix> EMPulse | !encryption
<lstarnes> Nytrix: you have it reversed
<Nytrix> !encryption | EMPulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<Pytlask> Myrtti: For example, if the name were "test", I might name the symbolic link "S999test" (if I don't care when it is run, but later would be nice)
<Pytlask> Myrtti: ? (That was supposed to be a question to confirm my understanding :P )
<Nytrix> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<arnaud__> EMPulse, search engine, first result: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<EMPulse> arnaud__, ah, thanks, that's what I was looking for : D
<arnaud__> EMPulse, google.com you mean ? ;)
<Myrtti> Pytlask: yes
<Pytlask> Myrtti: Thanks a ton!
<Guest77668> hi
<EMPulse> arnaud__, lol, the page, I couldn't find it, prob was using the wrong search terms
<Cyntek> its not letting me delete due to " userdel: user andrew is currently logged in /user/sbin/deluser: 'usr/sbin/userdel andrew' returned error code 8. Exiting
<gulash> anyone who can help me?
<raylu> Cyntek: well, the error is pretty obvious...
<Cyntek> i also did sudo  -i to see if im able to delete the account.
<Uplink> is there safari for linux?
<Uplink> no huh
<raylu> Uplink: it might be fun running the windows version of safari in wine
<ziroday> Uplink: why do you need safari?
<Uplink> raylu: that would be lame then
<raylu> Uplink: that's ok. safari is lame
<Uplink> ziroday: cause safari 4 owns chrome and firefox together
<lstarnes> Uplink: I think that may be the only way to run safari in linux
<Uplink> and whipes his ass with IE8
<ziroday> Uplink: well then nope, you won't get safari with native speeds for linux. Sorry.
<Uplink> thats a shame
<raylu> Uplink: consider running os x or windows in a virtual machine
<raylu> Uplink: many users report that xp runs faster that way than natively
<ziroday> Uplink: feel free to ask apple to support linux.
<Uplink> raylu: i dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu
<raylu> Uplink: hey, so do i!
<Uplink> raylu: isnt windows 7 the best OS ever made by MS?
<Uplink> :D
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Uplink> Windows 7 is Vista on steroids lol
<raylu> Uplink: no... but i didn't need vista, wanted to try new things, and i need a way to play my games and print =\
<Uplink> oh my bad... ok im leaving :]
<Uplink> raylu: games and print? u can do that here in ubuntu :D
<raylu> Uplink: canon = proprietary usb/networked printing protocol
<gulash> hi. can somebody help me?
<Uplink> raylu: i got canon mp150 and it scans and prints in ubuntu
<ziroday> gulash: sure, but we need to know whats wrong :)
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Uplink> yo yo ActionParsnip1 :]
<ActionParsnip1> i got a question about SSH + X forwarding
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: whats up ask
<ActionParsnip1> I'm using XMing to create an X server on a windows system and I'm using Putty to form the SSH link
<gulash> ziroday: i had everything working smooth. today morning apeared to me an opgrade of adobe-flashplugin. i upgraded. since then, firefox tries to run flash files with the swfdec, which doesnt plays the files
<taz_> hello roomies
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: and? :]
<ziroday> gulash: you can remove swfdec :)
<gulash> and if i try to uninstall swfdec, it tries to uninstall all gnome
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: you want someone to try it or something?
<ActionParsnip1> is there any way to improve speed, I'm using Gig eth to my router but then it's wifi to my laptop and its sucking hard, is there a way to minimise traffic so that its faster
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: NX
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: you mean cat6 cable
<ziroday> gulash: sorry, you recently updated adobe-flashplugin or firefox?
<taz_> i have problems with movie player....... it said an errror occurred    failed to connect steam ???
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: its a 1000Mb connection
<gulash> adobe flashplugin
<ziroday> taz_: restart pulseaudio
<gulash> today morning
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: is that synonymous with forwarding X or is that more like VNC?
<taz_> zirioday: reoboot ? already i did
<travian_geek> whats the diffrents between executing a command in qouats (" ") and not? Example "ls" and ls
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: why does speed affect u in SSH?
<ziroday> gulash: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla please
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: it's a way of compressing X
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: oooh i like
<ActionParsnip1> !NX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: try tweaking ur network settings :]
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: when i switch between app windows theres a decent redraw delay
<ziroday> taz_: try do sudo kill -9 <pidofpulseaudio> and then pulseaudio -D
<raylu> ziroday: that sounds more like a network issue...
<gulash> how do i pastebin?
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: and my system is working so i figured i'd try make it sweeter
<ziroday> !pastebin | gulash
<ubottu> gulash: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: oh i see... and can i ask the purpose of your X server?
<taz_> ziroday: ok
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: thanks for the tip duder
<ziroday> raylu: sorry? I don't quite follow
<raylu> ziroday: taz_'s movie player issue sounds more like a network issue
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: its my desktop, I check my thunderbird emails remotely, it also runs ktorrent and amarok which are al accessible via http
<ziroday> taz_: are you playing media on your local computer?
<taz_> ziroday:  frist  with    sudo kill -9  then pulseaudio   ?? is correct ??
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: oh i see... leave a "server" at home and access it from work... totally kickass
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: there are non-gui alternatives to all of those
<ziroday> taz_: are you playing media on your local computer?
<taz_> yes
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: try TeamViewer4 ;)
<ziroday> raylu: ^
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: i use mutt for e-mail, rtorrent, and there's mpd/mocc
<taz_> ziroday: yes
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: i know but ktorrent has a rad web interface using php and XUL remote works bob-on with my G1 phone ;D
<ziroday> taz_: you need to sudo kill -9 the pid of pulseaudio. You can find it with pidof pulseaudio
<gulash> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123209/
<gulash> as you can see, it wants to remove gnome
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: its like iphone+itunes = G1phone + amarok XUL remote
<raylu> ziroday, taz_: killall -9 pulseaudio should work fine too
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: so your shoutcasting through ur amarok?
<ziroday> raylu: sure, but only if it finds the pulseaudio
<taz_> raylu: ok
<raylu> ziroday: and if it doesn't, it's already killed anyway
<ccc_kickaxe> goodnight
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: no, the xul remote allows you to control what amarok plays, the sound comes out of the server sound card
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: i have no idea why you would want iphone+itunes. i do everything remotely too, but everything runs in screen
<ziroday> gulash: okay, do sudo apt-get remove swfdec and then sudo apt-get install gnome ubuntu-desktop. You should be good
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: so i can remotely control the server
<taz_> it said no process killed
<SirGrok> Linux nerds are nifty.
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: mine runs on my g1 phone, i can do the same with mplayer
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: uhhh thats dumb... why would u play songs on ur server? lol
<ziroday> taz_: okay. Do ps aux | grep pulseaudio. Look for the pid of pulseaudio. Then do sudo kill -9 thatpid. Do you understand?
<ziroday> SirGrok: do you have something we can help you with?
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: so i can wash the dishes and change songs, or control the music at my partys without having to hover over a keyboard / monitor
<taz_> ok
<ganesh> monitor goes to sleep after reboot..how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: sounds like your gfx settings are too high
<razorx> i need help :)
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: hmmm well u can do that with Winamp too...
<taz_> ziroday: done kill..  then what
<Cyntek> yikes, i did sudo -i  and i then created a new user account and deleted the andrew account, but now my new account is not in the sudoers file?
<ziroday> taz_: pulseaudio -D
<Cyntek> how can fix this.
<roland> hi all
<taz_> ok
<razorx> i got a problem with cron
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: but i run linux purely
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: amarok and winamp are my 2 fav music players...
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: oh i see... yea then amarok is the way to go... =]
<SirGrok> ziroday, I doubt it...
<ActionParsnip1> i know, thats why i got it, if amarok didnt need X it'd be sweet but i dont mind the overhead
<taz_> ziroday: it said failed to find original dlopen loader
<roland> i'm a bit green with shell scripting, i have my ubuntu connected to two ISPs one of them is my default route, and the other works as backup. i'm trying to figure out a script that would work as a failover solution. if ping times out on one interface, to immediatly change default route to the other... any advice?!
<ziroday> taz_: when doing pulseaudio -D ?
<ActionParsnip1> Uplink: actually, my work lappy is winxp but i dont wanna put tonnes of awesomeness on it
<taz_> yes already with pluseaudio -d
<Uplink> ActionParsnip1: hmm there is a script somewhere i believe... should make the job easier
<ziroday> !offtopic | SirGrok then #ubuntu-offtopic might be handy :)
<ubottu> SirGrok then #ubuntu-offtopic might be handy :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:no always...sometimes it goes to login screen sometimes it goes to sleep..
<ziroday> taz_: pulseaudio -D or pulseaudio -d?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: what if you turn the monitor off and on?
<taz_> pulseaudio -D
<SirGrok> #ubuntu-offtopic has 1 person in it... Me.
<ActionParsnip1> haha
<gulash> ziroday: thank you, it worked
<Sith|wrk> wow!
<ziroday> taz_: okay, can you play video now?
<ziroday> gulash: awesome!
<Sith|wrk> never seen soo many people in 1 channel!
<taz_> ok brb
<lstarnes> SirGrok: you joined ##ubuntu-offtopic instead of #ubuntu-offtopic
<raylu> SirGrok: you put two #s
<SirGrok> I copy pasted.
<raylu> SirGrok: we helped you with something :D
<Cyntek> how can i add the new user to the %admin group?
<SirGrok> I am going to go now... I woudn't want to continue this horrible spamming spree that I've been commiting.
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:on reboot if it goes to sleep then only solution is restart...
<raylu> Cyntek: usermod -G admin -a username
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: so turning monitor off and on doesnt help?
<taz_> ziroday:  when i saw it run movie then it failed ... an error occured failed to conncet stream
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:sometimes it takes 3 boot to login..if i am lucky in 1st boot itself it goes to login screen
<ziroday> taz_: okay, in a terminal do totem /path/to/file and then pastebin the output please
<roland> i'm a bit green with shell scripting, i have my ubuntu connected to two ISPs one of them is my default route, and the other works as backup. i'm trying to figure out a script that would work as a failover solution. if ping times out on one interface, to immediatly change default route to the other... any advice?!
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: ya it wont help
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: have you tried lowering the resolution of your login page
<ziroday> taz_: please keep it in channel
<ziroday> taz_: I said pastebin.
<ziroday> taz_: please do sudo pulseaudio
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:no..how do i do dat? actually it was working fine..from last 1 month this problem started
<ziroday> taz_: for the last time. Do _not_ pm me. Please keep it in channel.
<ziroday> taz_: also you should be able to play the video now
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: edit xorg.conf
<taz_> ziroday: now it run movie. let me wait and see what happned ok brb
<zissis> does anyone knows wy utube does not stream in my ff ? all plugins intalled but nothing
<ziroday> zissis: do you have flash installed?
<zissis> ziroday: yes
<ActionParsnip1> zissis: does flash work in other sites, do you have javascript enabled?
<zissis> all anebled
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: what change shuld i do?
<loller> i need to cut corner from image and then to export only the cut part to image and to apply it for css can somebody instruct me how to export the image with gimp?
<roland> i'm a bit green with shell scripting, i have my ubuntu connected to two ISPs one of them is my default route, and the other works as backup. i'm trying to figure out a script that would work as a failover solution. if ping times out on one interface, to immediatly change default route to the other... any advice?!
<zissis> flahs is working i dont have streaming
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: make the left most resolution be one that will give 800x600
<taz_> ziroday: it work run fine now.. thanks
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:i did not get ou..shall i pastebin my xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: sure
<ziroday> loller: its pretty easy. You can just select the portion you want and the crop the canvas to the selection. Then you just save/export it
<loller> ziroday thnx  anyway i`ve already manage to do this
<zak_> what command shall i use to foramt a usb disk ?
<ziroday> loller: sure
<ziroday> zak_: you might gparted the easiest way to do it.
<ActionParsnip1> zak_: depends what file system yuo want it formatting?
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123213/
<zak_> ntfs
<banisterfiend> help!! i was forced to restart my computer because it froze up and now i have no icons on my desktop! what do i do? and i restart and the situation is the same!
<zak_> ziroday: just want to know what command shall i use to format a disk in a ntfs filesystem
<ziroday> banisterfiend: can you open up a folder?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: you havent configured video drivers
<ActionParsnip1> banisterfiend: i'd run an fsck
<banisterfiend> ziroday: how can i do that? there's nothing for me to click to open?! :(
<ziroday> zak_: I guess you could use fdisk. But I strongly recommend you use gparted
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<ziroday> banisterfiend: your panels are missing too?
<zak_> ziroday: why ?
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: how do i configure?
<ActionParsnip1> zak_: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<banisterfiend> ziroday: well ihave my 'start bar' (the equivalent for linux) but that's all
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: run: lspci | grep VGA
<ziroday> zak_: because its simipler, you are less likely to break something
<ziroday> banisterfiend: well go to places and open a folder from there :)
<zak_> ok:)
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: paste the output in here (you can do it direct)
<banisterfiend> ziroday: yes, i can't open a folder :(
<ziroday> banisterfiend: can you open a terminal and pastebin the output of nautilus please?
<banisterfiend> sure
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<banisterfiend> killall nautilus
<banisterfiend> ziroday: http://gist.github.com/70764
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1: but ccsm is working fine...
<ziroday> banisterfiend: ah, nautilus is seg faulting. That is really not good
<ziroday> banisterfiend: what version of ubuntu?
<banisterfiend> ziroday: it's actually linux mint but it's based on ubuntu :( (also there's no linux mint help chans....pretty  much just consider it ubuntu...now how do i find the version? :D)
<lstarnes> banisterfiend: I think this channel only supports official versions of ubntu
<lstarnes> *ubuntu
<ziroday> banisterfiend: unfortunately linux mint and ubuntu are very different. I can try to help you but I doubt we will get very far. Futhermore that looks like a reasonably simple issue
<ziroday> !version | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ziroday> !derivatives | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> cut off...
<ziroday> banisterfiend: err not simple, complicated sorry :)
<banisterfiend> ziroday: http://gist.github.com/70766
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: all I can see is your xorg.conf not having any video configured. This may be why your display doesnt always come up don't you think. Get the card fully installed and it wil be ok
<ziroday> banisterfiend: could you start rythmbox and pastebin the output please
<banisterfiend> ziroday: rhythmbox is working fine
<ziroday> banisterfiend: sure, but I need to see the terminal output
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: ya first i ll try from system->hardware drivers..
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: however makes it work
<banisterfiend> ziroday: there was no terminal output, i mean i went into the terminal and typed 'rhythmbox' and there was no output, it just ran
<A[D]minS> how to open network manager using command line?
<ziroday> banisterfiend: right
<A[D]minS> network-admin ?
<ziroday> banisterfiend: try remove the package libnautilus-extension
<banisterfiend> ok
<ziroday> banisterfiend: actually before that try do sudo nautilus
<zak_> waht command shall i use to delete all the folder in a disk without putting them in the trash
<banisterfiend> ziroday:  i tried that now, same error as before
<ziroday> banisterfiend: okay, try remove that package
<ziroday> zak_: rm
<banisterfiend> ziroday: i did this: sudo apt-get remove libnautilus-extension                    and it said the package does not exist :(
<ziroday> banisterfiend: try libnautilus-extension1
<zak_> io have 120 folders
<ziroday> zak_: then rm -r
<ghindo> Quick question - what kernel ships with Ubuntu 8.10?
<zak_> shall i repeat rm - r 120 times??
<ziroday> ghindo: 2.6.27
<ghindo> ziroday: Thanks!
<ziroday> zak_: err no, do it in the root dir
<ziroday> ghindo: however ubuntu cherry picks patches from the upstream kernel, its far, far from being the vanilla upstream kernel :)
<kholerabbi> evolution is importing my outlook or gmail contact csv wrongly- email addresses are filed as names or postal addresses. And so I can't add contacts to my email.
<kholerabbi> SHould I report this as a bug
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<ziroday> zak_: as in if you want to remove all the stuff under /home/zak/stufftoremove do cd /home/zak/stufftoremove and then do rm -r *
<banisterfiend> ziroday: ok done :)
<banisterfiend> ziroday: now i should apt-get install it again?
<ActionParsnip1> kholerabbi: could export as a txt file and try again
<ziroday> banisterfiend: does it work?
<ziroday> banisterfiend: no, leave it removed
<banisterfiend> ziroday: does what work? you want me to try opening a folder again? (i tried, nothing happens)
<kholerabbi> ActionParsnip1: thank you for that solution. If I have to I will. however this is a real crunch for a friend of mine and I'd just like it to work..
<kholerabbi> :P
<banisterfiend> ziroday: i also tried running nautilus at the terminal, nothing :(
<ziroday> banisterfiend: well I really don't know sorry.
<ziroday> !mintsupport | banisterfiend ask here
<ubottu> banisterfiend ask here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<banisterfiend> ok
<banisterfiend> shall i try reinstalling nautilus-extension again?
<Computech> Someone know what a cupswrapper driver is for a brother laser printer (deb file) http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#MFC-5440CN
<banisterfiend> ziroday: should i reinstall nautilus-extension1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> kholerabbi: makes sense, maybe it will allow you to tell it what each entry means. Unless you can edit te file you have I dont think you will be able to modify how it imports it. I've not done it any other way than the txt way
<Computech> Someone know what a cupswrapper driver is for a brother laser printer (deb file) http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#MFC-5440CN    ???
<zeltak_> help
<zeltak_> sorry mistype :) learning irssi
<razorx> annyone knows how to use VI ?
<Basilikum> hello everyone
<Neggy> Morning
<ActionParsnip1> razorx: I'm a nano kinda guy
<razorx> yeah me to
<yaztalk> hello
<Basilikum> got a problem with my new videocard, right place to ask it?
<yaztalk> can you receive me ?
<Basilikum> i can hear you, yaz
<yaztalk> wonderful
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: ask  away
<Basilikum> got a black screen after the loading bar
<yaztalk> what is your problem with your videocard?
<Basilikum> not able to install any driver this way
<Basilikum> as soon as i take it out, i can start ubuntu normally
<yaztalk> do you have another computer near ?
<Basilikum> thats why i can talk to you.
<yaztalk> great
<yaztalk> did you install openssh-server on the computer with the problem ?
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: drop to root recovery console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Basilikum> i just happened to manage an ubuntu standard installation without any extras
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: this will give you a default xorg.conf which will boot with any graphics card, if you have an onboard video card, disable it
<yaztalk> ok one solution is:
<yaztalk> 1) remove the problematic card and start Ubuntu normally
<Basilikum> interesting... now the screen is white where it has been black before...
<yaztalk> 2) install the ssh server
<ActionParsnip1> yaztalk: nice one
<Basilikum> i can boot the root console via grub, is that ok too?
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: i'd shoot for ssh server
<yaztalk> 2) (sudo apt-get install open-sshserver)
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: yes when your system post beeps, press esc and choose recovery mode for your kernel
<yaztalk> 3) put again the card that have the problems
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: i'd go for ssh server to reconfigure video
<yaztalk> 4) start the computer with the card - the screen will go blak (or white)
<yaztalk> 5) using a second computer connect to the problematic one
<yaztalk> (the second computer shoudl have ssh client on, do you have experience with ssh ?)
<Basilikum> what is ssno
<Basilikum> oh, sorry
<yaztalk> ssh ?
<Basilikum> first i typed what is ssh
<Basilikum> then no
<yaztalk> ok
<yaztalk> do you know "telnet" ?
<Basilikum> just expect me to be a noob
<yaztalk> no problem.
<zash> NETCAT
<yaztalk> OK
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: its a command line based server, when you do stuff in terminal, you can do that but over a network with encryption
<Basilikum> sounds nice
<yaztalk> what is the second computer an XP or another linux system ?
<Basilikum> linux
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: it doesnt need an x server to run so that fact the screen is white / black / pink / spotty it doesnt matter
<Basilikum> ubuntu 8.04
<yaztalk> great
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: you can still interface with the system and configure it
<yaztalk> so for sure you already have on a ssh installed
<Basilikum> and the not working one has ubuntu 8.1
<yaztalk> just tyme "ssh" at the prompt you will se the help coming out
<toddoon> i search a mysql designer tool can someone advice me?
<armedking> Hey guys i was wondering is there a software app (One with a gui or web frontend) to make Online available Hard disk?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blodski> what's the mysql package called for apt-get?
<cooldduuudde> armedking try GmailFS
<ActionParsnip1> armedking: hfs, nfs, samba, ssh
<loup> hi
<yaztalk> you just need to know the IP address of the problematic computer then you can connect in it from your working one.
<loup> is it possible to tune ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> armedking: ftp, sftp
<Basilikum> is it ok to install the driver via the root shell of grub recovery mode?
<loup> compared to mandriva and fedora it feels slow
<ActionParsnip1> loup: how do you mean "tune"
<oCean_> blodski: mysql-server
<blodski> ah, thx
<yaztalk> do you have experience with IP addresses ?
<ActionParsnip1> loup: have you installed video drivers?
<Basilikum> a bit
<loup> ActionParsnip1, yes, newest nvidia driver
<yaztalk> these two computers are connected to the same internet line?
<Basilikum> yes
<loup> ActionParsnip1, the system response(klicking etc...) is slow
<ActionParsnip1> loup: if you websearch: speed up ubuntu    there are some great guides, some are simple and some can be dangerous. Just read the warnings. hdparm is a good way to get better harddrive throughput but can damage them if you push too far
<armedking> ActionParsnip1: They idea is that i have to offer some people backup disks that they can conect with tru a windows box for online storage. that acts like a hard disk. And has to be kinda Noob proof
<ActionParsnip1> armedking: then ftp sounds groovy
<Basilikum> but i didnt get a connection without the video card
<yaztalk> OK
<ActionParsnip1> armedking: of sftp using ssh server
<cooldduuudde> armedking microsoft skydrive is also a good idea
<WindowsXP_Rocks> Who likes windows?
<carpii> i dont like trolls
<armedking> cooldduuudde i want to keep it open source like all the other services that i offer
<WindowsXP_Rocks> come on XP is pretty cool
<oCean_> !ot > WindowsXP_Rocks
<ubottu> WindowsXP_Rocks, please see my private message
<carpii> so go use it, noones stopping you
<Basilikum> actually im in the shell of the recoverymode, with installed videocard
<blodski> dont be a troll
<yaztalk> connect to the "ill" computer with ssh username@111.22.333.44
<cooldduuudde> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oCean_> !who | yaztalk Basilikum
<ubottu> yaztalk Basilikum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blodski> also, stop being a flame bait
<WindowsXP_Rocks> I'm using it atm
<carpii> is there a command line tool that will interrogate kde's inferred MIME association for a given file?
<yaztalk> 111.22.333.44 is the correct IP address of it
<armedking> copy WindowsXP_Rocks /dev/null
<yaztalk> you will have the prompt of it
<Andry_WorkZ> armedking: lol
<yaztalk> you are inside the other computer
<WindowsXP_Rocks> hehe, you only copied me, the original me is still here
<WindowsXP_Rocks> :)
 * carpii yawns
<ActionParsnip1> WindowsXP_Rocks: its not too bad, it has its uses, Just like linux and mac, it is offtopic for the channe; as this is a pure support channel
<WindowsXP_Rocks> you should of cit me
<WindowsXP_Rocks> cut
<Basilikum> what is it with this shell? isnt it a full working one?
<armedking> WindowsXP_Rocks maby when you delete something in windows it is still there but when i use shred your gone m8 haha
<yaztalk> now from there you can see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file make some chages and try
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: its a full shell, you can do anything you can do in gui, except flash in web pages
<WindowsXP_Rocks> if linux is so good, how come most people use windows?
<oCean_> !who | yaztalk Basilikum
<ubottu> yaztalk Basilikum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<armedking> WindowsXP_Rocks: we can do all sorts of neet stuff, give it a go m8 you'll love it
<razorx> cox most people r stupid?
<oCean_> WindowsXP_Rocks: don't start that discussion here.
<razorx> coz
<ActionParsnip1> WindowsXP_Rocks: its offtopic here, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<carpii> guys, just ignore him. hes just trying to get a reaction
<razorx> well i need a reaction.. annyone knows how to use crontab?
<ActionParsnip1> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cooldduuudde> WindowsXP_Rocks: NOTHING BEATS LINUX
<armedking> WindowsXP_Rocks: because people are forced to use it when they buy computers for example. When i buy a computer the dude dont ask me you want Windows or linux on that system
<ActionParsnip1> razorx: thats all i know
<razorx> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> cooldduuudde: bsd does :P
<oCean_> razorx: can I help? Do yo have a question in particular?
<WindowsXP_Rocks> oh well, until that changes, looks like we'll all use windows
<WindowsXP_Rocks> with the _few_ geeks who use linux
<ActionParsnip1> WindowsXP_Rocks: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<razorx> oCean_, yes i do can i take it in pm.. the chat is getting flooded
<oCean_> sure
<ActionParsnip1> WindowsXP_Rocks: if you want to chat about the advantages and shortcomings of each OS then head to offtopic or PM me
<armedking> WindowsXP_Rocks: What ever makes you happy m8. Your free to choose but let us keep that right as well ;-) Try reading the terms of use for xp and after that read the GPL, last option is mutch easyer to read
<ActionParsnip1> WindowsXP_Rocks: but as yuo are told, its offtopic here
<Basilikum> Yaz: im in the shell
<manohar> hi all
<yaztalk> great
<manohar> any one interested in talking to me?
<Basilikum> Yaz: can you guide my how to install the driver via consoletyping?
<cooldduuudde> manohar: depends on what you wanna tlk about
<yaztalk> not sure but probably
<yaztalk> can you wait 5 minutes
<yaztalk> ?
<Basilikum> of courst
<Basilikum> e
<manohar> well.... what r u interested in???? i dont know what kind of guys are here..
<manohar> how many people are here.... and what they wanna talk about with me...
<cooldduuudde> lol... this is ubuntu discussion forum
<manohar> i see...
<yaztalk> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<manohar> my update manager is not working...
<manohar> can anyone here help me regarding that?
<cooldduuudde> manohar: not working automatically or not workin at all? i can help wid the first case
<manohar> @cooldude, it just hangs at the 80 of 89 files downloading when i click on the check button after launching update manager..
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<manohar> wait a min... i will just post u the error msg it is going to give me now...
<manohar> @ cooldude... sorry for typing ur spelling wrongly....
<cooldduuudde> manohar: its okay
<manohar> see... here is the error msg i get...
<manohar> shall i paste it here???
<Daft_Punk> no
<cooldduuudde> if its not too long
<Daft_Punk> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<manohar> if u say yes....i willl
<manohar> W: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/Intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com'
<manohar> W: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/Intrepid/free/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Could not resolve 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com'
<manohar> W: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/Intrepid/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Could not resolve 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com'
<manohar> W: Failed to fetch http://akirad.hfbk.net/dists/akirad-intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to akirad.hfbk.net:80 (193.174.241.68), connection timed out
<FloodBot1> manohar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manohar> W: Failed to fetch http://akirad.hfbk.net/dists/akirad-intrepid/main/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2  Unable to connect to akirad.hfbk.net http:
<manohar> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<Daft_Punk> ...
<manohar> @cooldude...
<cooldduuudde> i said only if it is not long. and it is long
<manohar> i see..
<cooldduuudde> anyways
<manohar> i didnt know how long it was...
<cooldduuudde> trythis
<manohar> did u see that error???? what could be the problem???
<cooldduuudde> system>administration>software sources
<manohar> ok....
<cooldduuudde> third party software tab
<manohar> ok
<manohar> i am in there..
<cooldduuudde> select the medibuntu thing and click edit
<manohar> which one???? free one or non-free one?
<blery> hello, I need a gui to access files of a windows server on lan. Is there anything? Thanks in advance!
<manohar> i mean source code one or simple one?
<blery> or any link?
<cooldduuudde> ders just one checkd.
<manohar> ok.... fine, what should i edit in that????
<cooldduuudde> URI http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<cooldduuudde> distro intrepid
<cooldduuudde> components free non-free
<cooldduuudde> and at top type binary
<cooldduuudde> and save
<manohar> ok done boss...
<manohar> should i reload it?
<cooldduuudde> it should work and i gtg. gotta study. I'm in 12th standard and tomo is my board exam
<manohar> omg....
<manohar> where r u from?
<manohar> good luck
<manohar> study well
<cooldduuudde> pune....thnx
<manohar> u r a genius....
<cooldduuudde> thnx....:)
<manohar> how come u know about ubuntu so well????
<cooldduuudde> i just use it
<manohar> i am from bangalore....
<manohar> fine...
<kholerabbi> thanks ActionParsnip1. btw a kohlrabi is a parsnippy thing. WE ARE BROTHERS :O
<manohar> i started using a computer when i finished my medicine..
<ActionParsnip1> hahaa killer
<yaztalk> sorry I have to disconnect now
<sveakex> uibuntu isn't that difficult :P
<kholerabbi> au revior
<Basilikum> kk, im still waiting
<ikonia> Basilikum: what is the issue ?#
<Guest23274> hi i downloaded the tar.vz but how can i install look http://pastebin.com/d12067407
<ikonia> Guest23274: those are python scripts
<prodigel> hi all. I want to remove kde 4 and it's plasma thing, and don't know how. help appreciated
<manohar> anyone here to help me with ubuntu?
<ikonia> manohar: `if you ask a question we can try
<prodigel> manohar, what's your problem?
<manohar> in update manager.... it hangs at some point.... and at the end it says that error occured while udating....
<Guest23274> what can i do for install the program and have the shortcut in the desktop
<manohar> if u people want i can post that error msg
<ikonia> manohar: pay attention to the error
<ikonia> manohar: put it in a pastebin
<Guest23274> what can i do for install the program and have the shortcut in the desktop ikonia
<manohar> i really dont understand what it means...
<Myrtti> !paste | manohar
<ubottu> manohar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Basilikum> ikonia: trying to install ati drivers via console
<ikonia> Guest23274: you'll need to read the documentation of the application as it's a python script application
<ikonia> Basilikum: what part are you having problems with
<ikonia> !ati > Basilikum
<ubottu> Basilikum, please see my private message
<ikonia> Basilikum: check the docs from ubottu and see what you don't understand
<Guest23274> manohar look for your problem copy the text enter www.pastebin.com and paste there
<petr_> zdarec, je tu nekdo  ? nevím jak se to tu používá
<Myrtti> !pl | petr_
<ubottu> petr_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Myrtti> !cz | petr_
<ubottu> petr_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Guest23274> ikonia but im not very good im new i understand to first use mkdir and something but i dont undersand
<ikonia> Guest23274: what does the document say to do - where did you get it ?
<ikonia> Guest23274: where did you get the package
<manohar> wait a min....
<loup> when i login in ubuntu, there happens for about 5 seconds nothing, like a freeze, before my desktop starts to be loaded
<manohar> i am trying to post the error...
<loup> just as when my system freezes for 5 seconds
<blery> hello, I need a gui to access files of a windows server on lan. Is there anything? Thanks in advance!
<manohar> after that how can i give a link here?
<Guest23274> from the webpage www.emesene.com ikonia
<Guest23274> copy the link and paste here manohar
<manohar> what does this mean????
<manohar> Errors
<manohar>     * Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<ikonia> Basilikum: rdesktop
<ikonia> monstah: it means you've pasted too long a line into the windows
<dayo_> What is the skype port? i need to block in on the firewall
<ikonia> monstah: use the pastebin
<ikonia> blery: rdesktop sorry
<manohar> i am using the paste bin....
<ikonia> blery: search for "remote desktop viewer" in the package manager
<manohar> i am sorry this is the first time....i dont know how to use it....
<ikonia> blery: sorry - remote desktop client
<manohar> aanyone pls tell me how to use pastebin?
<blery> ikonia, I want to retrieve files.. not just controlling the machine
<bazhang> manohar, open a browser to paste.ubuntu.com and paste there then save and give us the url
<ikonia> Guest23274: that website - is a domain holder - that is not where you got the package from
<ikonia> blery: scp/ftp/samba
<blery> ikonia, how can i use samba to access files on the windows machine? shouldn't it run samba server?
<Guest23274> manohar select the web adress from your browser secondary click select copy and then here put secondary click and select paste
<corey__> what command is used to list open windows in the terminal?
<blery> ikonia, it has no ftp.
<blery> ikonia, from windows I can access them if I go to network places.
<Guest23274> ikonia i downloaded from ther
<manohar> is this what u people r talking about??? i mean the URL???/
<manohar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123249/
<loup> ups
<loup> i enable the real root account in ubuntu
<loup> how can i disable it again?
<manohar> did i do the homework?
<craryfans> l'm coming
<Myrtti> manohar: yeah :-)
<rww> loup: sudo passwd -l root
<ikonia> Guest23274: you didn't
<Andrew``> Hi all.. I know this is strange, but what program in windows do I need to burn an ISO image (ubuntu 8.10) to CD?
<ikonia> Guest23274: there is nothing on that site
<craryfans> yes
<loup> rww, thanks
<rww> Andrew``: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<Myrtti> Andrew``: try infrarecorder
<Guest23274> well ikonia try these http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=emesene&filename=emesene-1.0.1.tar.gz&use_mirror=internap
<oCean_> blery: If you go to Places > Network, there's also the windows network. Seems that (samba) shares should appear there..
<manohar> so what am i supposed to do for my error?
<ikonia> Guest23274: yes - that is the real site
<manohar> will i get any help for my error?
<ikonia> Guest23274: not the site you gave me
<maxagaz> how to check which users are part of a group ?
<ikonia> maxagaz: id $user
<maxagaz> ikonia: how to do it from the group name
<maxagaz> ?
<blery> oCean_, yeah but i get an error like that: Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<manohar> hello... anyone aware of my problem????
<Guest23274> s0rry ikonia
<ikonia> Guest23274: you need to contact the developers then and ask them for install instructions, they are listed on the sourceforge website
<quibbler> maxagaz: system-administration-users and groups  unlock manage groups go to group and check
<ikonia> Guest23274: this is not a problem that is anything to do with ubuntu
<maxagaz> quibbler, i'm not sure to understand...
<manohar> @quibbler.... is that piece of advice for me?
<manohar> can anyone give a solution to this problem????   http://paste.ubuntu.com/123249/
<quibbler> manohar: no
<Guest23274> ok another think im using kubuntu, a friend told me ubuntu is better supported give your opinion please
<manohar> ok...
<manohar> will u be my helper?
<ikonia> monstah: it means your repo mirror is down
<ikonia> monstah: contact the maintainers of those mirrors - they are not ubuntu mirrors
<quibbler> maxagaz: open users and groups...it is under system-administration
<ikonia> maxagaz: type id $user whre $user is the username you want to check
<manohar> @ikonia..... i have a problem with update manager....
<ikonia> manohar: yes, I can see that and I've just explained the problem
<manohar> i want ur help..... can u lend me ur helping hand????
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: you can use $USER, it is the name of the current user in the terminal
<manohar> to me????
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: true
<ikonia> manohar: you need to contact the owners of those mirrors that you've added to your /etc/apt/sources.list file - as they are currently down
<ikonia> monstah: those mirrors are nothing to do with ubuntu
<ivan_> hg
<apostle> how to unsubscribe to bugs in launchpad
<ikonia> apostle: join #launchpad for launchpad support
<Guest23274> ok another think im using kubuntu, a friend told me ubuntu is better supported give your opinion please
<manohar> ikonia.... i am waiting for ur answer
<ikonia> manohar: I've told you what to do
<ikonia> Guest23274: both the same
<quibbler> dup
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: if they are 3rd party repos then theyare not the responsibility of Ubuntu. Only the official repos are. If yo are having a problem with a repo you have manually added it is your responsibility to sort out any troubles you may have. You may have to contact the maintainers to see if there is an issue
<Guest23274> i used sudo apt-get install emesene but nothing in k menu and downloaded it
<manohar> i am sure u have not i guess... i searched ur posts..... but i dont see any of ur post mentioning what i am supposed to do
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: if you were having dificulty with the official repos (the ones yuo have when you first install) then yes it is ubuntu's issue but we cannot support some random servers you are adding to your repository
<Stevethepirate> !nat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<Stevethepirate> mm
<Stevethepirate> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Stevethepirate> <3
<manohar> u mean,,,, i should remove repo links other that ubuntu main link?
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: we cant support 3rd party repos, only the official ones
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: we can get gpg keys if you didnt import them for a particular repo
<manohar> what all the official repos?
<bullgard4> How can I install the Evolution plugin 'Mail Notification'?
<ActionParsnip1> but if the repo isnt responding or doesnt have the app it says it has, how can we influence that?
<manohar> i am a noob here...
<manohar> i am learning whatever u people r trying to explain....
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: i can give you my sources.list if you want, it has the official repos on it for intrepid
<ikonia> manohar: you are supported to contact the people who maintain the software repo's you've installed
<manohar> so pls tell me what i am supposed to do now for that error...
<ikonia> bullgard4: is it packaged as an ubuntu package ?
<ikonia> manohar: remove those lines from /etc/apt-sources.list
<ikonia> manohar: remove those lines from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: when you use synaptic / apt-get you use the internet to access repositorys which are huge servers with packages on
<bullgard4> ikonia: I don't know that.
<ikonia> bullgard4: worth checking
<QingShan> How can I use mtools?
<Yaron> Is there any chance that I can get some help with classifying a bug in Ubuntu Server edition?
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: sounds like you have added some repositorys to your sources.list and they dont work / dont exist so are breaking your updates
<ikonia> Yaron: in what way (also be aware of #ubuntu-server)
<ActionParsnip1> manohar: so if you remove them, it will work
<Yaron> ikonia: thanks, i'll go there
<QingShan> I wan't write a program in a disk
<manohar> its not letting me to remove also...especially that videolan thing
<manohar> how do i remove it?
<ikonia> manohar: `how did you add it
<QingShan> which file name like *.img
<manohar> i really dont know....
<manohar> i said i am a noob
<QingShan> Can I get Some Help?
<ikonia> QingShan: what do you want
<ActionParsnip1> QingShan: you can use img2iso to convert it
<ActionParsnip1> !info img2iso
<ubottu> Package img2iso does not exist in intrepid
<manohar> @ikonia.... i am seeking ur help
<gldtn> hello.. I had to reinstall ubuntu.. so now Iḿ trying to get everything working again.. but I'm stuck with sonata and mpd... I got everything working fine, it evens connects but I cant see my music database under sonata. What can possibly be wrong here?
<ActionParsnip1> QingShan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447855.html
<quibbler> bullgard4: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get mail-notification-evolution
<bazhang> manohar, problem with sources.list?
<manohar> ye
<QingShan> Thank YOU
<manohar> what to do???? its not allowing me to remove those resources also....
<bazhang> manohar, did you pastebin the sources.list ? I missed it
<lstarnes> manohar: how are you trying to remove them?
<manohar> nop
<manohar> i will do it now
<bazhang> manohar, not in channel but paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> bazhang: he pasted it - 3rd party repos are causing a problem
<ikonia> bazhang: the 3rd party repos appear down
<bazhang> ikonia, ok I missed it
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ikonia> bazhang: no sweat, just didn't want to cover old ground again
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip1: I am looking for a gcc documentation like msdn
<manohar> ok...here is the link to my error
<manohar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123259/
<manohar> bazhang... i have pasted the error on this link.....
<manohar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123259/
<Yaron> there's no answer in ubuntu-server so i'll consult you guys about the bug
<Yaron> I booted from cd
<Yaron> I selected a keymap (Hebrew)
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: did yu md5 check the iso before you burned it as well as checking the cd was ok at the first bootup screen?
<Yaron> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: which, both?
<Yaron> it happened with few cds
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: md5 checks and checking the cd is hugely important
<Yaron> it happened with couple of CDs... which downloaded from different computers
<bazhang> manohar, you having problems with medibuntu? or some other repos
<bullgard4> quibbler: Indeed, this DEB program package was not installed on my computer. I am going now to restart that computer.
<Yaron> this bug has nothing to do with integrity
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: its worth checking so you can rule it out as the cause
<ikonia> bullgard4: the repo didn't install it or did you install from a 3rd party deb  ?
<ActionParsnip1> we'llassume the cd is ok
<Yaron> its not the cause i'm sure!
<Yaron> OK
<quibbler> ikonia: it's in the repos
<Yaron> now, after selecting Hebrew as keymap
<Basilikum> question: how can i install a videocard driver via console without internet-connection?
<ikonia> quibbler: I know, but did he install it from the repo ?
<Yaron> I finished the installation
<bazhang> Basilikum, which driver downloaded from where
<Yaron> I couldn't type in English after the installation has finished because my keymap was set to Hebrew
<ActionParsnip1> !locale
<Yaron> and CAPSLOCK commands does not work
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<quibbler> ikonia: i asked him to sudo apt-get mail-notification-evolution
<Yaron> Its pure CLI now GNOME!
<Yaron> no...
<Yaron> not GNOME i mean
<Basilikum> bazhang: saphirre hd 4870 is the card, there is no driver downloaded actually
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not understand your question. A repro is a copy of a painting or document. And I cannot decipher the meaning of the message.
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: oic
<jscinoz_> Hmm i'm noticing a slight problem with virt-manager
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: let me websearch
<Yaron> thanks...
<vigo> Yaron: is it Vowel Points?
<Yaron> no
<Yaron> I can't type anything
<Yaron> there is not Hebrew support in CLI
<bazhang> Basilikum, that is ati? nvidia? you would need to download at some point
<Basilikum> bazhang: ati
<Yaron> Connecting externally is not an option
<jscinoz_> if i already have dnsmasq running, it fails to create the bridge for virtual networks, as dnsmasq is already providing dhcp... even if i have except-interface=virbr0, it still fails, any ideas?
<Yaron> although it work
<vigo> Yaron: Did you try Israel?
<Yaron> What? how can I try Israel?
<Yaron> I can't switch my keyboard to anything beside the Israeli Keymap (Hebrew)
<vigo> Yaron: It is in the Keyboard selection, one sec
<Basilikum> bazhang: but all the driver installation guides i found need a internet connection, cause they are just wizards for many videocards
<bazhang> Basilikum, will this box have internet at some future point in time?
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: so do you have something like this: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-il@cs.huji.ac.il/msg47241.html
<Yaron> Its not a problem, i'm pretty sure its a bug
<Basilikum> bazhang: it has, as soon as i deinstall the videocard
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: here is my xorg.con with default options: http://pastebin.com/f7e8b9298
<gldtn> may someone help please?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | gldtn
<ubottu> gldtn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> gldtn, need a question
<gldtn>  I'm stuck with sonata and mpd... I got everything working fine, it evens connects but I cant see my music database under sonata. What can possibly be wrong here?
<Yaron> yes but I can't edit it because I can't type anything
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: hmm, you could ssh in maybe
<Yaron> I need to connect externally in order to edit my Xorg.conf
<Yaron> If i need to connect externally its a bug!
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: i think sshd is installed by default
<Yaron> I know...
<Yaron> That's what I did, guys I need you to help me to classify the bug...
<Yaron> Under what category or package should I report it
<jeawy> is there a ./runInstaller in ubuntu 8.04?
<Yaron> and also if this bug happens with other keymaps
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: ive never heard anyone else experience this, does it do it every install? Maybe you could rerun the cd then see if it autoselects hebrew, then try to re-select a different language
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: not sure, if its wrong Im sure it will be moved
<Yaron> it doesn't, I selected Hebrew
<shadeslayer> hi GNOME says CPU frequency scaling is disabled
<jeawy> is there a ./runInstaller in ubuntu 8.04?
<Yaron> it is not autoselected...
<shadeslayer> any idea how to fix it??
<ActionParsnip1> jeawy: you can get them yes, for many apps, not ubuntu though, ubuntu is installed via a cd, usb or iso
<Yaron> My suggestion of fix is to be able to write in Hebrew but only if the proper xkbmp command is typed
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: you could boot to a bootable cd of some other kind (desktop ubuntu, even gentoo minimal will do) and edit the xorg.conf file
<Yaron> so the default for server or any CLI will be english
<Yaron> I guess I can, but its still a bug...
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: then put that in your bug report
<bullgard4> quibbler: This provided a new Plugin 'Jean-Yves Lefort's Mail Notification' but not 'Mail Notification'. What is the difference?
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: i think you are right
<Yaron> thanks but under what package?
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: installer maybe
<ludan> hi guys
<Yaron> thanks!!
<Yaron> debian installer?
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: sure
<ActionParsnip1> Yaron: if its wrong it will be moved
<ludan> I have a funny realtek ALC262 sound chip and the damn internal mic does not work
<jeawy> ActionParsnipl:why cann`t I find it?
<shadeslayer> so....???
<ludan> is there any work around for this??
<ActionParsnip1> jeawy: find what?
<Yaron> thank you guys! ubuntu is the best OS ever!
<jeawy> the file i just say.
<ActionParsnip1> ludan: make sure its not muted for starters
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | ludan
<ubottu> ludan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip1> jeawy: that is a little vague, what are you trying to achieve?
<elatio> dear ubuntu; why does the GRUB bootloader have several different versions of ubuntu and how can I remove the old ones
<vigo> You found the Deb installer?
<ludan> ActionParsnip1: I tried but look at here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SndHdaIntelSoundProblems
<ludan> it seems there is nothing to do but I can't believe it :(
<ActionParsnip1> elatio: those are old kernels, you can uninstall the old kernels to save ~30Mb a kernel
<elatio> thanks, how would I do that?
<gldtn> ok I got that fixed seemed like a permission problem
<quibbler> bullgard4: i thought you had mail-notification and were looking for the plugin...you have to install mail-notification  as well    sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<ActionParsnip1> ludan: run: lspci in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> ludan: it will tell you what it is
<Basilikum> question: can i install a video card without the card physically installed in the computer?
<Basilikum> i mean can i install the drivers
<elatio> if you know which drivers you need then yes
<C-S-B> elatio, You could also comment out the kernels you don't want listed if you want to keep them on the system for compatibility
<gldtn> just another question guys: Where is the configuration for double clicking a application title bar so it scrolls up? do I need compiz fusion for that(gnome)
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: you can certainly install the drivers and configure xorg.conf
<ludan> ActionParsnip1: I have a couple of sound chip: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series] and this one Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Basilikum> how?
<Basilikum> i just know what card i have
<ActionParsnip1> ludan: then i'd suggest disabling one until you get the other working
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: what card is it?
<ludan> ActionParsnip1: how to disable then?
<Basilikum> action:sapphire hd 4870 1gb
<Basilikum> at
<yinlong> i am a new user
<yinlong> i dont know
<Basilikum> ati radeon
<yinlong> how to use sicm
<yinlong> who can help me ?
<ActionParsnip1> ludan: if its onboard you want to disable then disable it in bios
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | Basilikum
<ubottu> Basilikum: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ludan> ActionParsnip1: it is a silly bios, basically you can do nothing
<C-S-B> the bios, it does nothing.
<C-S-B> ¬_¬
<shadeslayer> hi gnome says CPU frequency scaling unsupported
<shadeslayer> !scaling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaling
<ActionParsnip1> ludan: i'd read themanual for your motherboard
<shadeslayer> how do i restart it??
<Basilikum> actionparsnip1: already have that link, just didnt help
<XB23> whats the best MTA for ubuntu
<XB23> postfix seems to overload my CPU
<shadeslayer> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Errietta> Hello. Ever since I installed Ubuntu 8.10 I get this: Errors were encountered while processing: g15daemon g15macro E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) why?
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878709
<C-S-B> Talking of cpu scaling, any way of controling it on the acer one so that it always drops automatically to 80mhz when on battery? The option in gnome conf editor isnt there.
<shadeslayer> C-S-B: yes
<shadeslayer> C-S-B: theres an app for it
<ActionParsnip1> Basilikum: the driver wont work until you put the hardware in
<C-S-B> shadeslayer, cool, whats it called?
<phait> hey all, I'd like to downgrade from ibex to hardy, is it as simple as changing 'ibex' to 'hardy' in the various sources list?
<shadeslayer> cpu freq-selector
<bazhang> phait, no
<phait> bazhang, can you tell me what would be involved?
<Errietta> hello??
<shadeslayer> but CPU has specific frequencies
<Errietta> am i invisible here?
<shadeslayer> nope
<bazhang> phait, backup and full re-install
<Errietta> Then why isn't anyone answering what I asked
<Ethos> lol
<Errietta> <Errietta> Hello. Ever since I installed Ubuntu 8.10 I get this: Errors were encountered while processing: g15daemon g15macro E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) why?
<shadeslayer> maybe we dont know
<bazhang> Errietta, be patient
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> !patient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: do you have more than one package app open/
<shadeslayer> :|
<Errietta> bazhang, that would go against being myself
<ikonia> shadeslayer: stop that
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Errietta> ActionParsnip1, don't think so
<phait> bazhang, ok, thanks.
<shadeslayer> :| :|
<Errietta> ActionParsnip1, Well my update manager doesn't work so i have to use the command line..
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: well if synaptic is open its not gonna work with apt-get
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: make sure its not still open
<Errietta> but it doesn't say "couldn't lock whatever because another proccess is using it" as it usually does
<shadeslayer> sorry
<phait> bazhang, do all the dirs under my home folder get deleted? I read somewhere that they do not.
<bazhang> shadeslayer, behave
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: then try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<C-S-B> shadeslayer, I must have that installed, as the monitor applet is working
<C-S-B> but I cant get it to auto switch on battery
<shadeslayer> C-S-B: well left click on it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bazhang> phait, you have a separate home partition?
<Errietta>  Errors were encountered while processing: g15daemon g15macro E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Errietta> again
<phait> bazhang, butts, no I don;t ok. Full back up it is then.
<C-S-B> I'm sure thats all go left clicking to set, but it would be nice to have it do it automatically when on battery
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt | Errietta
<ubottu> Errietta: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: try that
<Errietta> but uh
<Errietta> all other updates DO install
<ikonia> Errietta: has your machine "crashed"
<Errietta> it';s just gd whatever
<shadeslayer> C-S-B: hmm well you can install kpowermanager
<bazhang> phait, you may wish to repair it, or wait the eight weeks or so for next release
<carpii> is there a command line tool that will interrogate kde's inferred MIME association for a given file?
<Errietta> ikonia, it depends on what u mean
<Errietta> xD
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: just a sec, i websearched and your errors turned up
<ikonia> Errietta: do me a favour, please drop the text speak - it's "you" not u
<C-S-B> shadeslayer, isnt that a kde app?
<bazhang> Errietta, dont type one word and enter key
<Errietta> ok sorry
<ikonia> Errietta: has your machine lost power/shutdown unexpectedly
<ikonia> Errietta: have you had to power off your machine due to a lock up ?
<shadeslayer> C-S-B: works for me
<phait> bazhang, hmm, well the Jaunty page reports that the nvidia drivers are screwy which is stopping me right now. It's mainly for the php release as 2.6.2 appears to have some memory leaks
<C-S-B> mmm...
<C-S-B> I'll look into it thanks.
<shadeslayer> C-S-B: actual name kpowersave
<broonsparrow> hi. im trying to move files into /var/www/ and I'm getting an error "Error moving file: Permission denied". what am i doing wrong? i guess i'm missing something basic!
<ikonia> broonsparrow: use sudo
<Errietta> ikonia, actually iv'e had to shutdown using the power button cause sleeping makes Ubuntu die..
<ikonia> Errietta: ok - so it has lost power then
<Errietta> which is another prob id like to fix if possible
<shadeslayer> hi CPU freqency is currently unsupported
<ikonia> Errietta: there is a common issue where a process/file is locking or currupting the database ActionParsnip1's suggest should give more info on that
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<ikonia> shadeslayer: on what cpu ?
<quibbler> shadeslayer: look here: http://www.howtoforge.com/cpu_frequency_scaling_ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Errietta: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Errietta> http://pastebin.com/m36c93961
<Errietta> ActionParsnip1, http://pastebin.com/m36c93961
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Hi guys, Im downloading a .tar package, how do I install it?
<bazhang> ohletmeinnowjesu, which package
<ActionParsnip1> ohletmeinnowjesu: whats the name of the file?
<ikonia> Errietta: thats a warning
<ikonia> Errietta: it's saying one of your applications is not configured
<Errietta> aha
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip1: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=juploadr&filename=jUploadr-1.2alpha1-linuxGTK-amd64.tar.gz&use_mirror=waix
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip1:  juploadr
<shadeslayer> ohletmeinnowjesu: just hit the install button
<ohletmeinnowjesu> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> ohletmeinnowjesu: where you want to install the app
<ActionParsnip1> !info juploader
<ubottu> Package juploader does not exist in intrepid
<Errietta> so what now?
<hay_ig2000> hi all, i installed ktorrent but can't find any plugins installed?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip1: thats why im downloading it manually
<hay_ig2000> using intrepid
<broonsparrow> ikonia, how do i do that when i'm dragging a file from one folder to another?
<ActionParsnip1> ohletmeinnowjesu: tar zxvf jUploadr-1.2alpha1-linuxGTK-amd64.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip1> ohletmeinnowjesu: you need your terminal in the same directory as the file
<remoteCTR1> can somebody pls point me the way to a download location for the alternate cd please? somehow i only find torrent links here...
<Errietta> ikonia, how do i fix it
<Errietta> plz hurry i have to eat
<blodski> how can i fix /etc/sudoers accidently screwed it up
<Errietta> .-.
<Errietta> ij
<Errietta> ok
<Errietta> w.e
<Errietta> brb
<FloodBot1> Errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> how do i start the frequency app
<blodski> remoteCTR1: ubuntu.com ?
<shadeslayer> it says scaling not supported
<remoteCTR1> blodski: well thats what i thought, yepp
<emegion> Hello does anyone know if I can get vmware server packages for ubuntu linux?
<remoteCTR1> there only seem to be torrent links there unless i am completely blind...
<ActionParsnip1> emegion: sure  can
<fasta> Is there a way to go to a state where the sound system (whatever is the one Ubuntu is using today!) is like it would be when one would run it from a LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip1> !vmware | emegion
<ubottu> emegion: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<blodski> !sudoers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers
<sveakex> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fasta> I would like to submit a test report for the hardware so that my broken sound system is reported in the hardware testing system, but the sound test is not being run.
<ActionParsnip1> blodski: boot to recovery root console, then add your user to the admin group, or take it out then in
<blodski> k
<boot_loop> Anyone know how I can get taskbars in gnome to stay put? I have two task bars aligned at the top of my screen, but when I log out and back in they flip flop and the wrong one is on top of the other
<ActionParsnip1> blodski: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14366
<hawodi> Hello all. Am having trouble activating nvidia restricted driver for ubuntu intrepid on sony vaio VGN-N21z
<Schmidt> I want to add a PCI WLAN card to one of my machines so it can act as an AP, I'm doing some research into it now, but does anyone have any tips on brands that works well?
<banisterfiend> this is a song for carol!
<bullgard4> quibbler: There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why s that so?
<bazhang> !ot > banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend, please see my private message
<banisterfiend> you're into japanese fast food!
<hawodi> I have installed the 177 restricted drivers and rebooted but I still can't activate the nvidia drivers! Any suggestions pls.
<ivve> Hey, I have a question regarding ubuntu requirements, could someone help me answer?
<banisterfiend> ok sorry bazhang
<Prophetus> how i can enable cgi on apache2 ?
<banisterfiend> but do you like the pixies bazhang?
<lexrex> is there a way to delete all empty directories
<lexrex> perhaps using find -exec {}
<fasta> lexrex: just use find to find all directories in the system then write some code which tests whether a directory is empty and do that in a loop, rm if the test is true.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements ivve
<ivve> well yeah i am running it, i know, but i wonder how major the difference in performance is between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<vigo> lexrex: There is a thing called FSlint
<quibbler> bullgard4: i have no idea ...i use mail notification with thunderbird not evolution the mail-notification-evolution says only that it provides support for mail notification
<hay_ig2000> any help with ktorrent plugins?
<bazhang> ivve, some minor gains iirc
<sveakex> ivve: i don't think there is any, xfce comes with compiz
<ivve> running a 1.6ghz intel mobile and 1 gig ram, is it worth even trying ubuntu or is it going to be slow as?
<sveakex> iiv
<ivve> should i go for xubuntu straight away?
<bazhang> ivve, that is plenty for gnome
<sveakex> ivve: ubuntu minimal and install what you need
<ivve> on this machine ubuntu is really heavy and itÃ's 1.0ghz p3 512mb ram
<ivve> so i'm a bit sceptic about running ubuntu at all, seems to eat so much memory?
<bazhang> hay_ig2000, which plugins?
<hay_ig2000> ktorrent plugins
<hay_ig2000> they are not shown
<J-_> !xubuntu | ivve
<ubottu> ivve: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bazhang> hay_ig2000, yes; which ones
<rrplay> ivve : try #!crunchbang    open box desktop
<ivve> i'm running xfce on this one over ubuntu but damn it's still slow.
<hay_ig2000> all
<ivve> Well i'm a total newbie in linux, and openbox demands some configuration.
<sveakex> ivve: xfve sucks :P
<ivve> but i've had my eyes on it
<ivve> sveakex well yeah i thought it would be faster, but after going from gnome to xfce on this machine it didn't make such a difference.
<J-_> ivve: Check out Openbox, or Fluxbox. They're windows managers, not a full desktop environment, but you can intregrate nautilus along with gnome daemons in Openbox, or Fluxbox and I'm sure others
<rrplay> ivee :: loads at abot 130MB
<sveakex> ivve: try something like fluxbox
<bazhang> rrplay, please dont recommend that here; its not supported and offtopic
<ivve> does it have graphic configuration?
<J-_> I find Openbox to be easier to setup than fluxbox.
<ivve> again, total newbie and cannot handle the terminal very well
<rrplay> bazhang, ok    got it
<lexrex> vigo, thanks -- i'll look into it
<etfb> Open Office 3.0 has been out for a while.  Why isn't it included in Ubuntu?
<ivve> and openbox seems to need some configuration no?
<sveakex> ivve: openbox menu is done in xml and it is a pain the ass
<ivve> yeah, that's what i thought
<vigo> lexrex: I have used it for a while now, it is a GUI thing, but works
<J-_> ivve: Query me, and I'll give you some recommended sites that will help you setup openbox really nice. YMMV though.
<rrplay> ivve: there is a gui config tool for openbox
<hay_ig2000> settings>configure ktorrent>plugins>empty
<ivve> i'm coming straight from windows so i'm damn lost in this, but i really want to learn
<Stef1> Hi, is there any way to have a translation 'widget' on my desktop so I don't have to go to the translate website?
<sveakex> ivve: openbox doesn't have a panel by default
<ivve> No, I noticed.
<ivve> How fast is openbox then? I'm a bit sceptic, when I was running gnome people were going "Oh no man go Xfce, it's sooo much fasterÃ."
<ivve> Which I can't really say i feel
<sveakex> ivve: fluxbox/open are only window managers, not an entire DE
<vigo> Stef1: You can use AbiWord or your fave text editor with extra language packs.
<ivve> sveakex oh real
<ivve> i thought it was.
<ivve> haha.
<Stef1> thx vigo
<vigo> Stef1: Then create a launcher, after it is set up
<Errietta> hi im back
<sveakex> ivve: openbox is just a window border, and a menu, fluxbox is the same thing with a panel
<Errietta> so how do  solve my problem
<sveakex> ivve: you can also take a look at lxde, it is a real lightweight DE
<Errietta> reteftert
<ivve> sveakex what's it like design wise?
<sveakex> ivve, openbox with a panel and some session features, with a sucky terminal which you should replace with rxvt-unicode/urxvt
<hay_ig2000> i restarted ktorrent once again and plugins are shown now :)
<blodski> after i accidently fucked up sudoers, it doesnt autologin anymore, just ends up at the console login prompt, and not ubundu desktop login, how can i fix that?
<dnet4> _musa
<blodski> any ideas?
<evocallaghan> Hey, Anyone ever ordered from System76 from the UK ?
<rrplay> blodski, :: language ??
<khirr> hello, i'm lookin for a program to make bash scripts on gnome, with colors and more for sintaxis
<blodski> language?
<blodski> english?
<evocallaghan> England yea
<blodski> replied to rrplay
<IndyGunFreak> evocallaghan: i've heard of them, but never boguht anything of course.
<rrplay> blodski,  english  clean
<evocallaghan> Right o; Thanks
<blodski> oh men för fan
<blodski> let me rephrase for sensitive ppl: after i accidently messed up sudoers, it doesnt autologin anymore, just ends up at the console login prompt, and not ubundu desktop login, how can i fix that?
<blodski> there, can u help me now?
<evocallaghan> That's a bit gay, they do such a good price on the kind of laptop I want.
<IndyGunFreak> !uk | evocallaghan you might find more people familiar w/ them here.
<ubottu> evocallaghan you might find more people familiar w/ them here.: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<blodski> !autologin
<evocallaghan> lol Queen's
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<evocallaghan> Thanks
<rrplay> blodski, : so what is your problem ?
<blodski> it doesnt auto start startx
<netman> hi , i have problem recently when i try to use vi or vim on remote console text not alwyas appears or dont show correctly
<blodski> just gets me to the login prompt in console mode
<netman> any have some ideas ?
<dimebar> netman: thats because your local settings aren't on the remote box
 * G69 Bom dia!
<rrplay> blodski, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<blodski> will it always start that then?
<dimebar> if you're going to be regularly working on a remote box i suggest scp-ing your .vimrc
<rrplay> blodski, if you have gnome
<blodski> i do
<rrplay> blodski, kdm for kd
<netman> mmm im not sure that the problem dimebar this problem appears aprox 2 weeks ago
<rrplay> kde
<mun> hi
<dimebar> netman: what way is the text showing incrrectly?
<dimebar> incorrectly*
<netman> some characters are not displayed for exmample
<blodski> thx rrplay
<rrplay> blodski, sure
<mun> does anyone know how to change the colour of the menu (with File, Edit, etc.)? i've tried changing themes from Appearence Preference, but it's still the same.
<almost> hi
<netman> for example i try to open a file and sometime for show text i need to star scroll up and down the document
<almost> under ssh what does under netstat -a what does SYN_RECV mean
<blodski> rrplay: after reboot, it's the same thing again tho :(
<broonsparrow> installing mysql - i;m getting an error 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)' when i ry and set up a root account(?) any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<q0_0p> anyone here can help me with unetbootin installing ubuntu through usb?
<blodski> did u login using mysql -u root -p ?
<rrplay> blodski, did you type that in at a prompt ??
<q0_0p> i have SD card in a usb dongle
<blodski> yes
<q0_0p> do i treat it like usb
<q0_0p> ?
<q0_0p> it will boot if i boot usb through grub
<q0_0p> but if i boot on a computer that has windows
<q0_0p> it will not boot
<quibbler> mun: in nautikus?
<quibbler> *nautilus
<mun> quibbler, yeah, and other windows like the terminal, evince, etc.
<rrplay> blodski try startx  runlevel as well as su-  even recovery mode at the grub menu and get back
<blodski> ok...
<quibbler> mun: with appearance and themes works for nautilus and terminal
<mun> quibbler, somehow the menu panels stay in the same colour though
<quibbler> mun: not for me...it depends on what theme i use
<freddy> hi
<blodski> when i run startx runlevel, it mentions, bad command line option "xterm"
<blodski> still boots to prompt, can i put the restart in fstab or somethin?
<blodski> or start
<rrplay> blodski you still got a problem with your sudoers files and gdm restart
<blodski> k
<blery> how can i mount a network place??
<freddy> habe ein problem mit ubuntu habe es auf einem compaq armada 1750 installiert und kriege trotz snd1688 keinen sound
<mun> quibbler, ok i'll keep looking then. thanks
<blery> it doesn't work using smbfs
<blery> waits for hours. any ideas?
<blodski> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rrplay> blodski, I make a pastebin file so not to flood   hang on
<blodski> k, thx
<freddy> #ubuntu-de
<rrplay> blodski,  in a bit
<Incarus> <freddy>, englisch
<quibbler> freddy: /join #ubuntu-de
<Michael-> Hey, friends
<iamcalledrob> I know i can use the command line to for example, rm -f file100* to delete all files beginning with file100, but is it possible to delete files in a range. for example, files between file500 and file750?
<remoteCTR1> iamcalledrob: it is, if you use a for loop but dont ask me for the precise sysntax...
<iamcalledrob> remoteCTR1: ahh, so there's no way I can do it in a simple way?
<rrplay> blodski, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/123282/
<remoteCTR1> iamcalledrob: basically it is a simple way if you know how to syntax it
<remoteCTR1> lemme think
<iamcalledrob> ahh :)
<blodski> i was able to run gdm restart tho
<blodski> it just didnt fix it for the next reboot
<Incarus> blodski, whats the prob?
<rrplay> blodski, did you check your sudoers file ?? and post in pastebin any errors fo xterm  whatever
<blodski> i'll try again
<rrplay> blodski, ok
<remoteCTR1> iamcalledrob: and the winner is: ﻿rm file{500..750}
<iamcalledrob> remoteCTR1: wow, that is simple!
<iamcalledrob> thank you!
<remoteCTR1> aye!
<remoteCTR1> no prob:)
<Incarus> blodski, whats the prob?
<khirr> hello, how can i make a form with zenity?
<blodski> messed up my sudoers file
<blodski> and now startx wont autostart
<iamcalledrob> remoteCTR1: is that feasable if I have range of, say, a million? will it run rm a million times?
<remoteCTR1> iamcalledrob: well that'll be the purpose of it, right?
<rrplay> blodski, watch for pastebin info
<iamcalledrob> remoteCTR1: that's true, hah, sorry
<remoteCTR1> iamcalledrob: hehe np
<kfir27> Hello , i need help please does ubuntu have dc++ client ?
<ikonia> kfir27: search the repo for dc++
<kfir27> ok
<bazhang> !dc
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<rw> hi. does anyone know how to get the internal mic working on a asus eeepc 900?
<blodski> yep, i've done so, rebooting
<blery> GAMIESTE
<Incarus> rw, turn up the volume in alsamixer
<rw> Incarus: already done so, doesn't seem to work
<ikonia> blery: ?
<ikonia> blery: what was all that abou
<ikonia> about
<blodski> gaah, it's the same thing, boots to login prompt in console
<adham_afk> hi
<Incarus> blodski, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Incarus> adham_afk, 1364 users on = no "hi"
<blodski> if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ] && [ $(tty) == /dev/tty2 ]; then
<Album> HI
<blodski> startx
<blodski> fi
<blodski> that's my .bash_login
<FloodBot1> blodski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adham_afk> so
<adham_afk> mm
<Incarus> blodski, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log!!
<adham_afk> how can i save history?
<adham_afk> lets say i if had a conversation with some one
<blodski> sry, didnt see it
<adham_afk> and i wanted to save the conversation on a text file
<Incarus> <adham_afk>, history of what?
<asulao> hello. problem using ndiswrapper with amd64 kernel: http://rafb.net/p/Lym4Th68.html what may be wrong?
<Album> COPY PASTE!
<adham_afk> mirc chat
<Incarus> <adham_afk>, pidgin?
<Incarus> k
<adham_afk> its big
<adham_afk> its alllot of information within 6 hours
<Album> i have my client auto log convos
<Incarus> yeah, adham_afk -> copy paste
<kaushal> is there a way to find out the files contained in not yet installed package in the system ?
<remoteCTR1> kaushal: apt-cache info <package>
<adham_afk> i said its 6 houtrs long
<blodski> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123288/
<adham_afk> its impossible to copy and paste
<Incarus> copy all
<adham_afk> it doesnt do sellect all
<kaushal> remoteCTR1, E: Invalid operation info
<Incarus> rw, http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=290803
<Album> what client are you using
<Album> adham
<remoteCTR1> kaushal: err. sry apt-cache showpkg <package>
<Incarus> blodski, look at line 551
<adham_afk> mirc
<Album> in mirc, right click the chat window and go to buffer and then save as
<remoteCTR1> kaushal: but i just see this also more shows dependencies than contents...
<blodski> hmm, worked before
<Album> click the top left corner icon of the chat window i mean
<Album> not right click
<Incarus> blodski, k, 551 is ***, but the rest looks good
<blodski> guess i have to reinstall drivers then
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys , im trying to run a java app, but i keep running into a "could not find the main class error..." what do i do?
<kaushal> remoteCTR1, yeah
<kaushal> remoteCTR1, any other way to find out ?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123290/
<remoteCTR1> kaushal: but you can download it with apt-get install -d whcih causes it ONLY to be downloaded, then youre supposed to be able to have a look at the contents
<tesseracter> it totally pisses me off when firefox covers my desktops with a "download complete" message. a bug report should be filed.
<remoteCTR1> !language | tesseracter
<ubottu> tesseracter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tesseracter> desktops being the little boxes next to the trash.
<rrplay> blodski, for sudoers  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/123287/
<Album> family friendly? really? lol its a nerd chat.
<tesseracter> remoteCTR1, i said pee?
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, and?
<remoteCTR1> gawd troll alarm...
<sipior> kaushal: it's a long-standing flaw of apt, i'm afraid.
<blodski> the sudoers is fixed, thx
<kaushal> sipior, using dpkg ?
<tesseracter> Incarus, im not sure if its a FF bug, or an ubuntu add-on bug.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i guys , im trying to run a java app, but i keep running into a "could not find the main class error..." what do i do? The app is a desktop app for batch uploading of images onto a flickr like social image hosting site called zooomr... error o/p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123290/
<sipior> kaushal: same difference :-)
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, the window on the bottom? its a firefox feature
<remoteCTR1> :D
<tesseracter> Incarus, gracias (or are foreign languages not allowed either?)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i guys , im trying to run a java app, but i keep running into a "could not find the main class error..." what do i do? The app is a desktop app for batch uploading of images onto a flickr like social image hosting site called zooomr... error o/p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123290/
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, whats the problem?
<Incarus> <ohletmeinnowjesu>, yes, wait
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Incarus: thnx
<blodski> Incarus: but if i run startx, it starts
<blodski> just auto that doesnt work
<Incarus> <blodski>, did you try "X" or "Xorg" or "xinit"
<quibbler> tesseracter: it disappears after a couple of seconds
<blodski> here's another problem when starting startx: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<blodski> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<blodski> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<blodski> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinpu$
<blodski> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Incarus> <blodski>, start computer (and dont start X), copy the new xorg.0.log and start again and paste the file
<FloodBot1> blodski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> <ohletmeinnowjesu>, dont know
<blodski> k
<tesseracter> quibbler, still, its a design flaw that stops me from doing stuff for a couple seconds.
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, http://ilias.ca/blog/2005/11/turn-off-the-downloads-complete-alert-in-firefox/
<quibbler> tesseracter: your time must be extremely valuable
<zumbi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tesseracter> quibbler, its like youre driving and someone takes away the steering wheel for a couple seconds. freaks me out.
<asulao> hello. problem using ndiswrapper with amd64 kernel: http://rafb.net/p/Lym4Th68.html what may be wrong?
<zumbi> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<etsm> Hi! I have install Ubuntu 8.10 in my laptop (compaq presario C751NR) but wireless card does not work at all. How do i solve this?
<remoteCTR1> tesseracter: so why dont you tell it to the m,ozilla channel?
<quibbler> tesseracter: ride a bike it's more relaxing
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, http://ilias.ca/blog/2005/11/turn-off-the-downloads-complete-alert-in-firefox/
<[[thufir]]> how do you upgrade to a new version of netbeans?  aptitude just shows "netbeans" with no version number...
<cooldduuudde> incarus wich client you using?
<quibbler> tesseracter: Incarus found your solution
<Incarus> <cooldduuudde>, XChat, why?
<tesseracter> remoteCTR1, i thought it was a feature of the ubuntu addon. i was wrong. hush, your aren't being productive.
<rrplay> blodski, check this out for all your current problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<blodski> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123302/
<Incarus> <[[thufir]]>, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<cooldduuudde> incarus.....k because i wondered how you are able 2 write names enclosed by <>
<tesseracter> thanks again Incarus, a temporary solution. (best would just be to pick the alert up 20 pixels so it doesnt cover the menu)
<Incarus> <cooldduuudde>, i just mark the names
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, k
<Incarus> <tesseracter>, np
<cooldduuudde> incarus you mean copy and paste?
<Incarus> yes
<StuartD> Is there anyway to create a TAR without including all the subdirectories? And also without having to be in a directory? For example "tar -czf /batch/11.gz /home/batch/1235652240/*" When I open 11.gz it has the /home/batch/ directories... all i want is the actual files within and not the subdirectories
<blodski> ofc, it wasnt auto started
<Incarus> <blodski>, ha! look at line 688+689
<cooldduuudde> okay. a feature shud b added in the clients to automatically type the name wen you click on the user. it would save time
<Incarus> <blodski>, thats your problem: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ID: -1
<blodski> k
<jatt> hi do the scripts on /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ run when using wireless?
<[[thufir]]> Incarus: how do you know what upgrade will do, thought?  I mean, how do you know whether the repository has the new version?
<Incarus> <cooldduuudde>, yes
<tesseracter> remind me not to come to #ubuntu in the morning again...some of you talk a lot without saying anything(yes, im talking about you, the people who want to respond to this message)
<Incarus> <[[thufir]]> you just know it
<mcphail> [[thufir]]: use "apt-cache policy packagename"
<StuartD> heyyy
<blodski> k, it's starting, thank you! :D:D
<Incarus> <tesseracter> no panic
<blodski> phew
<remoteCTR1> tesseracter: havent yopu had your morning poop yet?
<StuartD> Does anyone know much about ar?
<Incarus> blodski, you can disable the MIT cookie
<[[thufir]]> heh.  thanks
<blodski> alright, working now tho, wont play anything more with it hehe
<Incarus> blodski, sure?
<blodski> yep
<shadeslayer> hi i am havin a problem with my configuration file
<shadeslayer> i cant scale my CPU frequency
<shadeslayer> and yhis is eating away my battery,please help
<shadeslayer> *this
<shadeslayer> the gnome app CPU frequency selector is not working too
<Incarus> <shadeslayer> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/16/cpu-scaling-ubuntu-battery-life-and-you-how-to-scale-your-cpu/
<shadeslayer> thanks
<Incarus> np
<illmat> aww, i screwed up my x-server after i changed the resolution via the ati control center
 * shadeslayer loves helping himself
<mcphail> shadeslayer: the gnome thing is disabled by default
<shadeslayer> :)
<illmat> changed -> directly freezed
<Incarus> <illmat>, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<shadeslayer> mcphail: well it was working till yesterday
<illmat> i don't get a shell ;)
<illmat> i'm on a live system atm
<shadeslayer> gnome works in mysterious ways
<Incarus> illmat, mount the partition with ubuntu
<illmat> done
<Incarus> <illmat>, k
<khirr> !zenity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity
<Incarus> <illmat>, then start terminal
<illmat> yep
<shadeslayer> :)
<Incarus> <illmat>, then type "sudo gedit /MOUNTPOINT/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sipior> probably best to use gksudo there
<Incarus> <illmat>, sorry, Xorg.conf, X not x
<Incarus> sipior, no
<Incarus> <illmat>, k?
<illmat> sec i pastebin it, seems emtpy
<mcphail> Incarus: why not. Has sudo been fixed?
<khirr> what is better gdialog or zenity? what will you use?
<Incarus> is where a bug?
<Incarus> illmat, k x, not X, my mistake
<mcphail> Incarus: sudo + graphical app can mess up permissions
<illmat> http://pastebin.com/m3f6a9adc
<jpds> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shadeslayer> Incarus: haha file doesnt exsist
<Incarus> k, then gksudo
<Incarus> <illmat>, "gksudo gedit /MOUNTPOINT/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<shadeslayer> Incarus: i think i need to reconfigure everything
<shadeslayer> hardware that is
<Incarus> oh, illmat, xorg.conf is correct
<illmat> yeah i pasted the right file
<titusg> I want o upgrade hardy->intrepid but the option doesn't appear in update-manager. apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing either, even though I'm up to date in hardy...?
<Incarus> <illmat>, and ubuntu is freezing?
<shadeslayer> Incarus: cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies: No such file or directory
<Incarus> k, dont know
<illmat> yes it doesn't even start
<illmat> booting up normal
<illmat> but the login screen never shows up
<Incarus> <illmat>, are you sure that this is the right file?
<mcphail> titusg: the update manager "hides" updates from a longterm support release to a normal release
<shadeslayer> ooh
<illmat> yep, aren't there other possibilties like a problem with gdm?
<titusg> mcphail: yes, I changed that in software sources
<Incarus> <illmat>, hm, paste your /MOUNTPOINT/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shadeslayer> Incarus: i am reconfiguring GNOME apps and it asks if the cpu frequency selector should run as root or not
<shadeslayer> what do i select??
<poramet>  I got an error : illegal attempt to update using time 1235654027 when last update time is 1235783055 (minimum one second step). Could you help me may be issue is rrdtool.
<Incarus> yes, as root
<shadeslayer> ok
<rrplay> illmat, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<shadeslayer> Incarus: nope
<mcphail> titusg: the ubuntu website has a link on how to update from hardy->intrepid
<Incarus> <poramet>, yes, set your clock
<Incarus> <shadeslayer>, dont know
<titusg> mcphail: I've just been reading that http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Upgrading_Hardy_to_Intrepid -- still not working for me
<illmat> Incarus, http://pastebin.com/m7bbd2038
<poramet> Incarus:  You mean date time ?
<Incarus> yes
<mcphail> titusg: ubuntuguide isn't the ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<titusg> mcphail: whoops :-)
<illmat> rrplay, i don't even get a shell, i'm on a live system atm
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: im having problems again ><
<mcphail> titusg: in text terminal here, so can't chase links. In general, though, best not to follow ubuntuguide
<shadeslayer> :)
<rrplay> illmat, sorry
<Incarus> <illmat>, hm, paste your /MOUNTPOINT/var/log/gdm/:0.log
<illmat> http://pastebin.com/m68ba4466
<Incarus> illmat, (EE) fglrx(0): Unknown EDID version 0
<illmat> it worked before
<Incarus> k
<Incarus> just a sec
<ActionParsnip1> sup shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> cpu frequency selector
<ActionParsnip1> not used it dude
<shadeslayer> it doesnt work in GNOME.KDE,or xfce
<ActionParsnip1> hmm
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: that battery icon
<shadeslayer> in KDE
<Incarus> <illmat>, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962194
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: are you using cpufreqd ?
<shadeslayer> it showed frequency ealier,now zip
<shadeslayer> no
<ActionParsnip1> !info cpufreqd
<ubottu> cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1 (intrepid), package size 79 kB, installed size 384 kB
<poramet> Incarus: I use UTC timezone long time. I changed to use another time it's not work.
<poramet> Incarus: I use UTC timezone long time. I changed to use another time it's not work. Still got same error.
<Incarus> k
<ActionParsnip1> poramet: does it work after a reboot?
<poramet> actionParsnipl: yes
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: No cpufreq interface found, not starting cpufreqd.
<illmat> k i try to disconnect the tv ;)
<Incarus> k
<french> can someone point me in the direction netbooting ubuntu using pxe?
<poramet> actionParsnipl: actually I reboot many time then I got that error. I don't know How to solve it.
<ikonia> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Incarus> <poramet>, try to set your time later then the last update
<remoteCTR1> i want to connect to a wireless network that is wpa2 professional encrypted, but if i enter all of the necessary information the connect button stays greyed out... whats wrong (same in connection applet as in system/preferences/networking)
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: check what that means, maybe it only works on certain cpus
<poramet> Incarus: Thank you I will try .
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: have you installed and configured wpa_supplicant?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: well i get only performance mode now,i tried sudo modprobe acpi_cpufreq
<Charliehorse> how long does it take to install ubuntu
<Incarus> <remoteCTR1>, check wpa2 lenght
<ActionParsnip1> Charliehorse: which method of install?
<Charliehorse> default install 8.10
<Charliehorse> CD
<George2> i'm trying to get flv's to play in totem, but it's telling me that it won't play without a flash demuxer. what do i need to dl in order to play it?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<shadeslayer>  gives performance
<ActionParsnip1> Charliehorse: about 20 -30 mins on a PATA 7200 hard drive
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: actually the wireless module works with the unencrypted guest hotspot so i suppose software sided we are fine? (hi dude btw:) )
<Incarus> <George2> you can use vlc media player
<Incarus> !vlc | George2
<ubottu> George2: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip1> !wpa | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<remoteCTR1> Incarus: what ya mean by length?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: yeah i know that, thanks, but i believe that will not help me find out why those buttons stay grey, right?
<Incarus> <remoteCTR1>, the lenght of the wpa code. add some letters or something like this...
<ActionParsnip1> George2: you can also convert flv to avi
<kale> hi i need some help to remove a package
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: try running the config app with gksudo
<Incarus> kale, "sudo apt-get remove XYZ"
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: err... i ran it from out of the menu?
<George2> Incarus: i'm trying to encode an mp4 to something else using ffmpeg, but what ever output format i use, i get no audio being played in either totem / vlc
<kale> thing is i believed that 64M would be enough for /boot, but ubuntu managed to fill it up anyways. i tried to remove a kernel package, but i failed because the package wanted to make an initrd (on removal???), then the files were deleted, but the package is still there
<Incarus> George2, check your ffmep syntax
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: check what command it runs, and if in the menu it has gksudo in the item
<George2> and video is very jumpy, even on hte original mp4 input video :/
<Incarus> <kale>, try sudo dpkg -r with force option
<roshan> i just wanted to install drupal and it requires that i copy the files into /var/www/  but i am not able to install into this directory through the terminal. can anyone help
<ActionParsnip1> George2: have you installed video drivers?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: aye, sec pls
<Charliehorse> is VLC included in default install?
<Incarus> <roshan>, use sudo before
<Incarus> <Charliehorse>, it is in the default repo
<ActionParsnip1> Charliehorse: no its not, its optional
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: basically it can't cos it's in the preferences menu nowadays...
<Incarus> George2, use a graphical converter
<ActionParsnip1> Charliehorse: it can be installed onoce the basic system is in
<George2> ActionParsnip1: yes, the ffmpeg codec library, and gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: Fixed!!!!!!!!!
<George2> Incarus:  i want the conversion to be via a websiote
<Charliehorse> yeah i know that, just wondering what i would have to go get. Like isn't FF included?
<roshan> Incarus; oh yes i used but i get an error saying that /var/www/ is not a directory
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: awesome
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<shadeslayer> :)
<kale> Incarus: dpkg --remove --force linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<shadeslayer> now to update
<Incarus> <George2>, k check your command
<kale> Incarus: unknown force/refuse option `linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic'
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you have the most issues ive seen dude but you also fix em good :D
<Incarus> <roshan>, "sudo mkdir /var/www"
<mcphail> roshan: any reason you're not using drupal from the ubuntu repositories?
<Incarus> <kale>, type it right
<Charliehorse> k bye guys, rebooting to CD to install ubuntu 8.10.
<iLLmaT> hey Incarus thx for the link
<lenswipe> can someone help me please, i cant get VLC to open
<iLLmaT> back on my system ;)
<lenswipe> i click vlc in the menu and nothing happens
<Incarus> <kale>, "sudo dpkg -r --force-all PACKET"
<Incarus> <iLLmaT>, np
<lenswipe> when i run it from command line i get this : http://pastebin.com/m7646c07c
<roshan> mcphail; its not available in the repos
<Incarus> <lenswip>, enter vlc in the terminal and paste the output
<mcphail> !info drupal5
<ubottu> drupal5 (source: drupal5): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.10-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 761 kB, installed size 3384 kB
<George2> Incarus: it's a simple: /usr/bin/ffmpeg -i 'test/vid.mp4' -acodec ac3 -ar 32000 -ab 128k -b 200k -r 25 'output/vid.h264'
<Incarus> <lenswipe>, k
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent output
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: i have, want to see it?
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: use pastebin to show the output
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m7646c07c
<kale> Incarus: that seems to have done it, now how do i avoid ubuntu uses all my space for earlier kernels?
<connar> hi lenswipe
<poramet> Incarus : I alread updated and then use command   dpkg-reconfig tzdata  , chose  UTC but  still got error: illegal attempt to update using time 1235654027 when last update time is 1235783055 (minimum one second step)
<lenswipe> connar: hello
<connar> lenswipe: i m having problems with my audio
<Incarus> <kale>, dont know
<mcphail> roshan: 'tis there in universe
<lenswipe> connar: same
<roshan> Incarus; i created but i am unable to move the contents
<connar> lenswipe: i m not able to hear any audio although the file plays
<kale> Incarus: i'll just create an empty file then, and delete it when i run out of space, so i have some room, and ubuntu doesn't fail on me
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: well no difference there the only thing that i can see now thanks to opening it via console is the following error taht keeps coming:" ** (nm-connection-editor:6789): WARNING **: Invalid setting Wireless Security: Invalid wireless security" and this one appears as soon as i pick wpa&wpa2 enterprise from the drop downs menu
<Incarus> <poramet>, the update before was later then yet, try to change your clock to a later time
<connar> lenswipe: even u r having the same problem?
<lenswipe> connar: check your speakers, speaker cables and sound drivers, after that idk
<Incarus> <roshan>, ?
<lenswipe> connar: no VLC wont open for me
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/185311
<Incarus> <kale>, k, i donno
<connar> lenswipe: i am running on a lenovo n200
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: so its a bug then?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: is there a workaround posted?
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get installvlc
<lenswipe> thanks :)
<kubuntuseba> good morning
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: looks like it, i'd try that command :)
<roshan> Incarus; http://paste.ubuntu.com/123321/
<kubuntuseba> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<connar> ActionParsnip1: i m having problems with my audio
<mcphail> roshan: have you installed apache?
<roshan> mcphail; now how do i get to the universe repos
<roshan> mcphail; ya installed apache2
<Incarus> roshan, check directory: "drupal-x.x/*: No such file or directory"
<connar> ActionParsnip1: actually the file plays but i m not getting any sound
<Incarus> i have to go
<Incarus> bye
<mcphail> roshan: from where? apache from the ubuntu repos?
<roshan> mcphail; one of my friends who use debain told me that he just copid the drupal files directly into this /var/www/ and hasn't installed apache and still its working
<roshan> mcphail; yes
<DarkKnight> mcphail; i have changed my name from roshan
<oCean_> roshan: a webserver (most likely apache) has to be running for that
<mcphail> roshan: if you installed apache via the repos, then /var/www will exist already.
<poramet> Incarus: sorry   I just update and then change clock vai command  dpkg-reconfig tzdata but still got same error
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: can u give me that command again, my IRC client crashed
<mcphail> DarkKnight: ^^
<kale> DarkKnight: you need some kind of webserver to make drupal work
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i have changed my name from roshan
<ActionParsnip1>  lenswipe: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get installvlc
<DarkKnight> kale; i have installed apache2 and mysql
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<DarkKnight> mcphail; yes
<oCean_> DarkKnight: that'll do
<Ongavezir> Hozsanna
<oCean_> DarkKnight: make sure apache is running /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<DarkKnight> mcphail; so how do i get the universe repos
<mcphail> DarkKnight: with respect, you might want to take some time to read about setting up services on ubuntu prior to installing drupal (particularly if you aren't intalling from repos)
<wirginia> do i have to add repositories to install allegro?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<wirginia> i can't find it
<Pici> DarkKnight: They should be enabled by default.
<mcphail> DarkKnight: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list or change the settings in synaptic
<kale> this stuff where ubuntu fills up my /boot partition actually prevented me from getting important security updates
<George2> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aaljee> this is really urgent can someone please tell me how to give a group of users complete permissions over a group of files? something like chown -R username but for a group (group is made by me)
<aaljee> thanks
<lili> clear
<mcphail> DarkKnight: CMSs are regualarly attacked by crackers and script-kiddies. You need to make sure they are regualrly updated and locked down tight
<oCean_> aaljee: chgrp
<DarkKnight> mcphail; yes i got it and now i am installing it
<aaljee> oCean_ thanks :)
<DarkKnight> oCean_;roshan@roshan:~/Desktop$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<DarkKnight>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<DarkKnight> httpd (pid 9982) already running
<poramet> Incarus: I follow you suggest me still got error.   next step to do?
<FloodBot1> DarkKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaljee> oCean_ could you by any chance also tell me how to create that group and add users to it?
<mcphail> DarkKnight: if you are struggling with permissions for /var/www you have a bit of reading to do
<oCean_> DarkKnight: open a browser and go to http://127.0.1.1/
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: *sigh* another bug report...
<DarkKnight> mcphail; well i have a deadline tomorrow to get a website done for my college... so somehow i need to get it done
<oCean_> aaljee: in gui System > Admin  Users and groups. Or do you want/need commandline?
<DarkKnight> oCean_;I got the message IT WORKS
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: welcome to linux :)
<oCean_> DarkKnight: great!
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: i tried that command, VLC still wont open :'(
<DarkKnight> oCean; wat next]
<aaljee> oCean_ commandline would be nice :D
<jelly12gen> ;lllk;;;;k;;kl
<oCean_> DarkKnight: that means that the drupalfiles can now be copied to /var/www .. and your ready to go
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: welcome to fedora?
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: ah, what you just did is completely remove vlc and its dependancies and reinstall a fresh version
<remoteCTR1> i am really starting to have it up to here...
<oCean_> aaljee: "groupadd <groupname>" wil create a new group.
<sanjud> DarkKnight -> the good ole nighter burning the midnight candle of college days.... good thing you are not carrying a boxfull of punch cards..lol
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: yeah, what im saying is tho, VLC still wont run even with the fresh version :'(
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: no way dude, i used redhat 6 ages ago and it sucked
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys need a quick cmd line "assist"
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i have an ntfs partition that i would like to unmount and then remount
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: whoah, weird it runs from command line,. just not from clicking in the menu.... weird...
<ohletmeinnowjesu> whats the cmd that i need to be using?
<poramet> ActionParsnipl : I  already updated and then use command   dpkg-reconfig tzdata  , chose  UTC but  still got error: illegal attempt to update using time 1235654027 when last update time is 1235783055 (minimum one second step)
<kale> ohletmeinnowjesu: umount /dev/device; mount /dev/device mountpoint
<ActionParsnip1> ohletmeinnowjesu: sudo umount /mount/point; sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point
<hmw> ohletmeinnowjesu: umount /mnt && mount /dev/...
<oCean_> aaljee: "usermod -g <newlycreatedgroup>" will set the primary group for that user to your newly created group. However, you might not want to change the user's defaultgroup. Then you have to add the newgroup as a secondairy group
<hmw> hmw take ActionParsnip1's version
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: ok i take that back it still doesnt work...
<DarkKnight> oCean_; roshan@roshan:~/Desktop$ sudo mv drupal-5.16/* drupal-5.16/.htaccess /var/www/
<DarkKnight> mv: cannot stat `drupal-5.16/*': No such file or directory
<aaljee> oCean_ got it :D
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: i'd use another player, or keep an eye on tat bug report
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: ya well since ages ago they surely did some work and i ham hearing way less complaints about silly bugs than in ubuntu... i am kinda disapointed meanwhile, really
 * kale onders what all this sudo is about
<oCean_> aaljee: typo: "usermod -g <newgroup> <username>"
<poramet> ActionParsnipl :  I reboot but got error. What/Where is problem?
<remoteCTR1> !sudo | kale
<ubottu> kale: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<brettalton1> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to register a 'session' (e.g. have a program run on startup) using CLI/bash tools? I'm trying to install conky and parcellite and have them run on start up in one of my scripts. I'm thinking of a tool like 'gconftool-2' but for sessions. Thanks!
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i just followed this http://drupal.org/getting-started/6/install/download
<aaljee> kale are you serious?
<mcphail> DarkKnight: _please_ install drupal from the repos
<aaljee> sudo is the shit
<oCean_> aaljee: to add as secondairy group: "usermod -G <newgroup> -a <user>"
<kale> aaljee: thats why i'm wondering! i just set a root passwd
<oCean_> aaljee: it is, but don't express it that way here :)
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: i want to watch a DVD though, and i dont like totem because to be honest with you... its shit. lol
<jussi01> !ohmy | lenswipe aaljee
<ubottu> lenswipe aaljee: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<remoteCTR1> brettalton1: go to system/preferrences/sessions
<DarkKnight> mcphail; i have started that installation...so you mean i dont have to copy the files i have downloaded
<aaljee> heh have i heard that before ;D
<brettalton1> remoteCTR1: in a script though, using the command line
<oCean_> DarkKnight: let me know if I can help
<mcphail> DarkKnight: no.
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: try mplayer
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: Just wondering if  you knew of any other good players out there for playing dvds ive even tried MythTV but it has stopped recognising my drive in mythtv, got any ideas?
<mcphail> DarkKnight: got to get back to work. Using the repo version will mean you will get security updates automatically
<DarkKnight> oCean_; thank you very much for that. I'll surely contact you
<mcphail> DarkKnight: good luck
<kale> i need some advice on ubuntu here. i had an issue where my /boot partition was filled up with kernel stuff. this resulted in security updates didn't come in. how do i solve this in the future?
<kavity> Filled with kernel stuff?
<remoteCTR1> brettalton1: i am afraid i dont quite get the point here... you want to add sessions via scripts? why dont you just use rcS.d?
<yingouqlj> 这个 不 是 中文 的 ？
<kale> kavity: package manager put a lot of kernels in there
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: sudo apt-get install smplayer
<quibbler> lenswipe: what error do you get when you run vlc in terminal?
<quibbler> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: cool thanks :)
<DarkKnight> Pici, kale, oCean_, mcphail; one of my friends has already done the website cmrcet.org    My HOD has asked me if I can do something better. SO i took it as a challenge
<Aragon> can someone tell me where the boot.log is located?
<ActionParsnip1> quibbler: do you mean vlc-vox
<DarkKnight> mcphail; thatnk you for ishing me
<remoteCTR1> Aragon: /var/log/dmesg
<DarkKnight> mcphail; thatnk you for wishing me
<quibbler> ActionParsnip1: he was trying to get vlc working
<remoteCTR1> Aragon: just type dmesg to view it
<oCean_> DarkKnight: and it should be done by tomorrow?
<x-ip> Hi!, which is de developer channel from ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc-vox
<ubottu> Package vlc-vox does not exist in intrepid
<remoteCTR1> x-ip: what you wanna develop?
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 2651 kB, installed size 7268 kB
<oCean_> DarkKnight: basic setup can be done within an hour, however you still have to master the backend too...
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i have idea about html...no idea about javascript or anything.... so i kinda hope to do it
<Aragon> remoteCTR1, thanks... yea the problem is that i cant boot linux ;)
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: try using vlc-nox
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: thanks, i got smplayer install but it wont play the DVD for some reason O_o
<remoteCTR1> Aragon: oh i see!
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: you need the dvd codec
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: ah, where do i get that from?
<brettalton1> remoteCTR1: because I need it on an individual basis
<DarkKnight> oCean_; if i can show some static content with good features...he may give me another 3 days to get it done with backend
<x-ip> remoteCTR1, i want to develop a gnome-applet-reminder, a simple field where u put some event, and then use some kind of 'notifications' that remember you what you have to do, like the ubuntu updates and upgrades notifications ...
<x-ip> in fact i want to use that 'bubble' x'D
<ActionParsnip1> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mranostay> http://pastebin.com/m3a800240  <---- any ideas on this?
<Poundo> how do i escape a character using grep sya I want to find {$bob --}/ if I grep -r $bob --}/ * I get results but {$bob --}/ * does not return anything
<brettalton1> remoteCTR1: individual basis, just like system > preferences > sessions. gconf only edits preferences on an individual basis, that's why gconftool-2 is so invaluable
<DarkKnight> oCean_; but that's only an expectation...anyways i am putting up effort
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: any player can play anything as long as it has codecs
<oCean_> DarkKnight: ok. So you 'mv' the files to /var/www ?
<bernz> Poundo, generally, a backslash will escape the next immediate char
<remoteCTR1> x-ip: hummm... i dont know the suitable channel for that purpose, i am sorry..
<x-ip> np :)
<x-ip> maybe it should be ubuntu dev channel and gnome dev channel
<remoteCTR1> brettalton1: humm no clue...
<Poundo> berns: I tried that and /{$bob --}/ returns nothing either
<stonegrinder> Hi folks,
<stonegrinder> Been googling for a while :(
<stonegrinder> How do I restart cups in Hardy??
<stonegrinder> Cheers.
<remoteCTR1> x-ip: there's more then one...
<FloodBot1> stonegrinder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernz> Poundo, well, you have a slash there (not a backslash)...
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i am installing drupal from the repos as been said by mcphail... so i haven't copied yet
<remoteCTR1> stonegrinder: /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<bernz> Poundo, but if you mean you want grep to interpret a bunch of chars literally, put it in double quotes
<bernz> (single quotes may work too)
<kale> try matching a !
<ActionParsnip1> stonegrinder: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<bernz> Poundo, check your PM
<ActionParsnip1> stonegrinder: maybe
<oCean_> DarkKnight: ok. That'll be version 5 I guess. Should not be any problem though. Indeed it might be less confusing to use mysql and drupal from repos.
<ActionParsnip1> stonegrinder: try tab completing after typing cup
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: i was faster and righter:P
<remoteCTR1> hahaha
<Poundo> bernz: yikes you are right tried \ and same diff whats PM
<Anatel> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AKI?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: what is?
<bernz> Poundo, check your private message window(s)
<brettalton1> remoteCTR1: thanks anyway!~
<kale> does privoxy sort flash commercial stuff by default?
<DarkKnight> oCean_; will installing from repos be alright...will it work
<stonegrinder> cupsys!
<jussi01> !br | Anatel
<ubottu> Anatel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Anatel> ok
<stonegrinder> Cheers!
<Anatel> ubottu vlw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlw
<oCean_> DarkKnight: yes, I would think so.
<remoteCTR1> ﻿actionparsnip1 (03:03:03 PM) remoteCTR1: stonegrinder: /etc/init.d/cupsd restart ... never mind;)
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlw
<ubottu> Package vlw does not exist in intrepid
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: ok i installed the codec and it still wont play the DVDs, any ideas?
<connar> stonegrinder: i am installing xmind but it is prompting me to insert an apton cd
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: its too late for me dude, sorry
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: the screen on the program goes black like its gonna do something and then it does nothing....
<DarkKnight> oCean_; and this is what I got on starting apache2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/123333/
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: yeah and your are a cluster-solver so actually i am glad if i ever ansver anything before you:D
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: try: mplayer dvd://1
<disappearedng> Hey everyone my totem keeps crashing, my firefox doesn't play anysound in youtube,  any1 here knows why?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR1: if yo uwanna jump in ;)
<oCean_> DarkKnight: that's not a real problem. It means you cannot connect through hostname, but we can fix that too
<DarkKnight> oCean; so how can we fix it??
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip1: sure, always glad to help -- provided i can...
<oCean_> DarkKnight: does your machine have a hostname?
<ActionParsnip1> disappearedng: http://www.codecguide.com/fix_for_flash_sound_problems.htm  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: it gives me a lot of feedback in terminal telling me how many subtitles there are on the DVD and stuff and it says playing dvd1, but its not doing anyuthing....
<ActionParsnip1> disappearedng: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/multimedia/405321-no-sound-flash-64bit-opensuse-11-1-a.html
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: it used to work before, its just stopped playing DVDs recently
<DarkKnight> oCean_; hold on upon that question...we'll get back to that later....after installing drupal...its asking me POSTFIX CONFIGURATION....what should i enter in mail config
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: hmm strange, you could reinstall the dvd plugin. I hve a leeting now
<quibbler> lenswipe: do you have medibuntu repos in your source list ...you need to install libdvdcss2
<alex^^> whats a good syslog monitor/manager for linux? i have around 50 machines..
<lenswipe> quibbler: well like i said, it used to play DVDs, its just randomly stopped doing so...
<oCean_> DarkKnight: well, that's up to you .. if you NEED mailconfiguration and if you HAVE setup a postfix environment.
<quibbler> lenswipe: what did you use?
<lenswipe> quibbler: no error messages, i just click either a DVD playing program such as VLC or i press play DVD in the likes of smplayer and it just does nothing
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i have no idea about that...can you be clear
<lenswipe> quibbler: however if i press play DVD under totem it says unable to read from resource
<oCean_> DarkKnight: well, postfix is a way to send mail from your machine.
<George2> ok, so i've installed ubtuntu-restricted-extras, but still get jumpy playback :/
<quibbler> lenswipe: do you have the medibuntu repos
<kale> George2: what are you playing?
<lenswipe> quibbler: idk, how do i check?
<George2> kale - an mp4
<oCean_> DarkKnight: actually it's called a "transfer agent". Using that, mailclients can send mail from your computer. Can't you skip that part in the setup? If you don't need the mail function
<kale> George2: is that video?
<quibbler> lenswipe: look in your software sources
<Lunks> Hi, I'd like to force Ubuntu to change its behaviour on my CPU, it seems it has lost its Speedstep abilities
<lenswipe> quibbler: just under synaptic?
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i dont need that if its not necessary for drupal
<George2> m\ybe it's my video driver, and yes kale
<DarkKnight> oCean_; should i cancel it
<Lunks> I'd like to change its behaviour to conservative or something, or at least know how to do it to test it. :P
<kale> George2: are you using mplayer?
<Lunks> Right now it's awfully stuck at max cpu freq and no need of it.
<oCean_> DarkKnight: I'm not sure if 'cancel' is the cancellation of the install or just the postfix setup
<quibbler> lenswipe: system-administration-software sources
<lenswipe> quibbler: no it doesntlook like i do have the medibuntu repos
<George2> kale totem and vlc
<erUSUL> Lunks: sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand
<kale> George2: sorry cannot help on those, i can on mplayer
<Lunks> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<quibbler> lenswipe:  go here and add them: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<lenswipe> quibbler: thanks
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i just skipped that...now its configuring drupal5
<oCean_> DarkKnight: ok
<oCean_> DarkKnight: you're almost there
<Lunks> erUSUL: thanks!
<quibbler> lenswipe: then you are done doing that go to synaptic and install libdvdcss2
<erUSUL> Lunks: no problem
<DarkKnight> oCean_; there's a text box with: configuring database  for drupal5 with dbconfig-common...its already selected...should i click Forward
<Lunks> erUSUL: weirdly, setting it to 'ondemand' kept it on 100%, so I manually chose 800Mhz and it's down at last
<Lunks> erUSUL: and it *stills* go to 2GHz from time to time
<Lunks> It appears there are 2 things managing the same problem, does it sound reasonable, erUSUL? :P
<oCean_> DarkKnight: don't really know, seems to be default (right) choice at this point
<erUSUL> Lunks: really do not know what may be happening my athlon64 x2 works well with ondemand. i do not have to force it
<DarkKnight> oCean_; soclick Forwar?
<DarkKnight> oCean_; soclick Forward?
<oCean_> yep
<mohan_> hi
<Lunks> erUSUL: thanks =)
<DarkKnight> oCean_; and database mysql???
<lenswipe> quibbler: ok i added the medibuntu repos
<lenswipe> quibbler: what now?
<oCean_> DarkKnight: If you have installed mysql and its running, yes
<Starkie> anyone know how to get usb mouserate poll to 500hz in ubuntu ?
<mohan_> i have some partition on ntfs with lots of data on it.. Is it possible to convert the partition into ext3 from ntfs directly?
<erUSUL> Lunks: which cpu are you using?
<quibbler> lenswipe: then you are done doing that go to synaptic and install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<lenswipe> quibbler: thanks
<Lunks> erUSUL: It's a Turion, single-core
<rubydiamond> Hi guys..
<helo> how do i change my qt app fonts? (kdevelop)
<erUSUL> mohan_: without loosing the data nor doing a backup?
<erUSUL> helo: install qtconfig
<mohan_> yes.. is ti possible erUSUL?
<Lunks> hmm looks like it's somehow 'fixed', erUSUL
<DarkKnight> oCean_; which webservers should be configured automatically...there's a list
<erUSUL> mohan_: no; i'm afraid it is not
<erUSUL> !yay | Lunks
<ubottu> Lunks: Glad you made it! :-)
<Lunks> not sure what I did, but now the cpufreq panel works again, erUSUL... thanks =)
<oCean_> DarkKnight: it's all up to you. I think default is best choice at the moment. Through backend it can all be modified after install
<mohan_> ok.. is there any way to increase my linux ext3 partition size with empty partition?
<DarkKnight> oCean_; apache is default...but i have installed apache2 as well
<mohan_> i am low on diskspace in ubuntu..
<erUSUL> mohan_: yes a resize can be lossless (the empty space mast be at the endo of the ext3 partition
<lenswipe> quibbler: synaptic cant find the libdvdcss2 codec, it just comes back with no results :(
<khirr> help wieh this script please
<khirr> http://tinypaste.com/7fcff
<kale> i'm unable to completely remove a package, can you help?
<mohan_> ok.. thanks erUSUL.. which software should i use to do resize?
<erUSUL> mohan_: gparted can do it graphically
<kale>  LANG="C" dpkg --remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<kale> FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.22-15-generic': No such file or directory
<mohan_> thank you erUSUL...
<quibbler> lenswipe: search for libdvdcss
<DarkKnight> kale; go to repos and right click and select completely remove
<oCean_> DarkKnight: err.. I only have apache2 installed. It seems odd that apache1 is installed. Maybe it means apache = apache2?
<erUSUL> mohan_: do it from a livecd. you must not edit mounted partitions
<kale> DarkKnight: err.... click?
<lstarnes> kale: try doing sudo touch /boot/System.map-2.6.22-15-generic
<mohan_> hmmm... ok.. i will.. thank you..
<DarkKnight> oCean; i get an error installing drupal5  what do i do????
<lianimator> how do I (on startup) run a script from the terminal with a specified terminal profile?
<George2> hwo do i determine what video drivers i have?
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: it depends on the error
<kale> lstarnes: it tries to run update-initramfs
<XB23> exim or postfix thats the question
<XB23> hmm
<kale> lstarnes: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.22-15-generic
<lstarnes> kale: which version of the ubuntu kernel are you using?
<DarkKnight> kale; ya point your mouse on the box beside the package you wnat to uninstall and you can just click as well
<lstarnes> kale: *linux kernel
<kale> lstarnes: right now this is running: Linux radiator 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:32:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<lenswipe> quibbler: any ideas?
<George2> DarkKnight: ask in #drupal-support ;)
<kale> DarkKnight: no gui
<DarkKnight> lstarnes; well i faced this many times before..dont know why
<quibbler> lenswipe: do you have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<lenswipe> quibbler: 32
<DarkKnight> kale; that's bad
<hanasaki> hello all - in general what do your hardrives run at for temperature?  average? max? whats a reasonable max sustained ?
<kale> DarkKnight: thats good!
<quibbler> lenswipe: you can't find w32codecs?
<XPS_M1330> what's the simplest way to install KDE4 from Ubuntu?
<mohan_> How to take backup of entire softwares i compiled and using in ubuntu? (Precaution: If my hard disk crashes!!)
<lenswipe> quibbler: didnt try w32 ill try that now
<kale> DarkKnight: try for once to compare the time loading that gui stuff, to just getting the job done
<hanasaki> quibbler:  fyi... w32codecs does seem to be missgin in jaunty
<DarkKnight> kale; faster then typing commands all the time
<lenswipe> quibbler: the only thing synaptic finds is mingw32, min232-binutils and mingw32-runtime
<Slart> mohan_: there are many backup solutions.. type !backup to get some bot info
<mohan_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: I find that the commands are often faster
<quibbler> lenswipe: you are in ubuntu 9.04?
<lenswipe> quibbler: nope, 8.04
<kale> DarkKnight: how long time does it take you to tell the gui to install bwm? it takes me 2 secs "apt-get install bvm" <hit return>
<quibbler> lenswipe: are you sure you have the medibuntu repos
<Slart> mohan_: if we're talking about commercial deployment here I would go with a complete system backup.. disk imaging or something like that, for home use I would just recompile
<lenswipe> quibbler: i did!
<bernz> mohan_, one easy way to do it is to divide your main disk into two "halves", and keep duplicates of your partitions (copy the entire partition to the spare); if anything goes horribly wrong, you can boot from a live gparted cd and copy the backup partitions back over the main ones, restoring to an earlier time. if you mirror your "good" partitions weekly, it should be good enough
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;there's not many people there who can help me
<quibbler> did you reload after adding it
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;there's not many people there who can help me in that channel
<Slart> hanasaki: hang on.. let me check
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: what was the error message?
<lenswipe> quibbler: any ideas?
<Slart> hanasaki: between 30 and 40 degrees celsius
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;no reason givem; its just asking me whether i want to abort or retry...i tried the retry many times before...but i never got it
<bernz> mohan_, but what i suggested *does* cut your "useful" disk space in half, plus it requires you to resize existing partitions to make room for creating the spares, which can take some time
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: does it say anything else?
<quibbler> lenswipe: if you have the repors then w32codecs is there in synaptic
<hanasaki> Slart:  hmm mine run at 45C
<achilles>  hello, I have a directory called Sales, here is the line drwxrwx---  3 nobody MnS     4096 2009-02-26 07:58 Sales ,and I have a user called Saler , in the group MnS but he can't access
<lenswipe> quibbler: well not for me
<George2> where are the video driver settings for ubuntu, i can't find them anywhere
<hanasaki> Slart:  what about your CPU temps?
<quibbler> lenswipe: pastebin your source list and give me the url
<lenswipe> alright gimme a second
<bernz> mohan_, oh, and obviously, the most significant drawback to my suggestion: if the disk controller fails, or an otherwise integral part of the physical disk fails, your backup partitions may be inaccessible (but not really to a professional recovery service, in the case of really important losses)
<lenswipe> quibbler: where can i get them as a text file?
<George2> bernz - but pro recovery services are mucho expensive
<quibbler> lenswipe: do you know pastebin?
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;i went to the help and i got this error:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MYSQL server through socket 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tritium> lenswipe: /etc/apt/sources.list is a text fine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know if how I can quickly set a disk quota for a newly created user ?
<Slart> hanasaki: not really sure.. there are several sensors.. 50-60 degrees celsius, I think
<lenswipe> quibbler: yes
<bernz> George2, oh yeah, i'm talking about like... an artist's masterpiece or something you'd actually want to save, as opposed to stuff that can always be recreated easily
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: is mysql running?
<lenswipe> quibbler: what im asking is where can i get my source list as a text file to put into pastebin.
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;i dont know
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;what do i need to do?
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: run ps aux | grep mysqld
<quibbler> lenswipe: tritium told you  /etc/apt/sources.list
<lenswipe> quibbler: oh, never heard it
<lenswipe> quibbler: saw it even
<DarkKnight> lstarnes; roshan   11047  0.0  0.0   3004   744 pts/0    R+   20:01   0:00 grep mysqld
 * bernz simply uses something like 'cp -a' to an external HD for backups ATM (rsync when i have more time to set it up)
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: then mysqld isn't running.  Do you have mysql installed?
<George2> darknight - use xampp - trust me
<George2> if you install apache and mysql, you'll run into clean url problems on drupal
<xiroV> How do i make an external screen work with my ubuntu-laptop?
<George2> Darknight - ^^
<lstarnes> George2: I haven't had those issues when using apache and mysql
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;yes i checked it says unable to connect mysql when its trying to install drupal
<lenswipe> quibbler: http://www.pastebin.com/m57e02f9
<bernz> Iceman_B^Ltop, i guess it requires a little background knowledge about 'quota' ('sudo apt-get install quota', 'man quota' maybe)
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: try running sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<marcos> hello, I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a ibook g3 (powerpc) I have a blank screen at startup; looking some posts on-line the only solution is reinstall 8.04, but I'm doing a network install, there is no other solutions? I can't do the network install again. at the boot prompt just say linux or old the options Linux nosplash video=radeonfb won't work
<quibbler> lenswipe: the link is to an empty pastebin
<bernz> Iceman_B^Ltop, (in other words, answer is probably "no", nothing quick)
<gaby> #ubuntufr
<tritium> gaby: /j #ubuntu-fr
<DarkKnight> lstarnes;invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<marcos> hello, I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a ibook g3 (powerpc) I have a blank screen at startup; looking some posts on-line the only solution is reinstall 8.04, but I'm doing a network install, there is no other solutions? I can't do the network install again. at the boot prompt just say linux or old the options Linux nosplash video=radeonfb won't work
<tritium> marcos: no need to repeat
<gaby> thank you ^^
<lstarnes> DarkKnight: you might want to try installing mysql-server-5.0 again
<xiroV> how do i make an external screen work with my ubuntu-laptop?
<bernz> marcos, if you don't object to KDE, maybe 'kubuntu' will work -- i had better luck with it for my laptop (though a PC one) than with ubuntu
<aurax> sup all
<lenswipe> quibbler: hhm weird, sec
<bernz> marcos, (that is, if you can try another distro)
<Scunizi> xiroV: does the laptop have an nvidia board installed?
<xiroV> Scunizi, ye
<aurax> I'm trying to install pptp client with multi NIC's, any idea how to bind the pptp client correctly?
<Scunizi> xiroV: and have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<quibbler> lenswipe: be right back..gone for coffee
<lenswipe> quibbler: try that: http://pastebin.com/m57e028f9
<Iceman_B^Ltop> bernz: I see. well whilst googling, it seems like I need to do some shuffling around with partitions or so
<xiroV> Scunizi, yea.. the graphic driver works fine on my laptop.. i just want to connect an external screen to it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and thats still beyond my knowledge
<bernz> aurax, (only an idea: the client probably has a config file, and it probably refers to the network device to use, e.g. "eth0"... look in that diretion)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> honestly, I think it's ridiculous that something like user quota's can't be implemented by default, and also in an easy way
<aurax> bernz: nothing there mate...
<marcos> yes but how to start at least in text mode? no solution? possible? all the linux version is possible why not ubuntu? the only solution is reinstall? worse than windows 98
<bernz> Iceman_B^Ltop, hmm... it shouldn't require partition changes -- keep looking for a better explanation on the Web :-)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> alright
<Scunizi> xiroV: if you haven't already you'll need to install nvidia-settings.  then with the laptop shutdown plug in the other monitor then turn it on.  Boot the lappy and load nvidia-settings to turn dual monitor support on or off..
<bernz> aurax, well, unfortunately, that exhausts my store of ideas :-]
<lenswipe> quibbler: that worl for you?
<lenswipe> work*
<bernz> aurax, which PPTP client is it anyway? i'm not being facetious, but did you read its docs? ;-)
<srgz> hi
<DarkKnight> lstarnes; its taking me 50 minutes to install mysql-server-5.0
<quibbler> lenswipe: i'm back...you don't have the medibuntu repors there
<srgz> i try to configure openvpn on my ubuntu pc
<xiroV> Scunizi, So it only works if it's already plugged in while booting?
<srgz> it display
<srgz> v
<srgz> Thu Feb 26 15:38:11 2009 Cannot load CA certificate file ca.crt path (null) (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations): error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<cristi> hi! how can i create more than one primary partition using gparted? i currently have 1 primary and 2 extended + swap
<lenswipe> quibbler: WTF? thats weird, i ran the command from a link thats sposed to add them to the source list, and when i run software sources from the administration menu they show up in there O_o
<srgz>  sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/server.conf
<xiroV> Scunizi, and what exactly do you mean about "load nvidia-settings" ?
<aurax> bernz: sure man.. got one line up and running, it's just that i have 8 internet lines here and they all using pptp to dial out.
<srgz> by running that command
<srgz> can anyone help plz
<Scunizi> xiroV: typically that is correct.. espicially if the external is a flat screen tv as well.  At least with mine if I don't have the monitor/tv plugged in before booting the lappy then the resolution gets all messed up
<root> Hei
<quibbler> lenswipe: go here  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  and follow the instructions on adding the Repositories
<bernz> Iceman_B^Ltop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571 -- it looks complicated, but doesn't require repartitioning, just changes to your fstab; if you are very careful and plan everything out in advance, you should be able to do it safely -- if it doubt, back up the partition you're adding quota to first ;-)
<STIAN9992> heisann
<quibbler> lenswipe: for hardy
<lenswipe> quibbler: i did that, i ran the command it told me and the medibuntu repo shows under System>Administration>Software Sources....
<Scunizi> xiroV: nvidia-settings is a program to activate the second monitor with an nvidia card.. it does other things like tweeking but you'll need it regardless.
<lenswipe> quibbler: just for some reason its not in the text file....
<bernz> aurax, well, it's an interesting problem, so if you tell me the name of the client you're using, i'll read a bit about it, and if i come across anything useful, i'll update you
<Scunizi> xiroV: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<crazy2k> Hi. I'm running Intrepid's kernel. There's a bug they say it's fixed in Jaunty's kernel. What is the best way to update to that kernel (or at least have it as an option to boot from)?
<aurax> bernz: it's the well know pptp-linux package
<quibbler> lenswipe: run again in terminal: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<quibbler> lenswipe: no
<xiroV> Scunizi, i already have it :) Thanks a lot.. i think i've sorted it out :D THanks
<Scunizi> xiroV: np :)
<quibbler> lenswipe: sorry this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bernz> crazy2k, basically: 1) get jaunty kernel sources 2) compile 3) place result (kernel file) into boot volume 4) reboot, and instead of running the default kernel, give it the name of the newly-compiled one; 5) when finished playing, reboot
<Nevis> hi guys. I have a gigabyte geforece 6600 graphics card I just installed. I'm using 180.11, but it seems later versions are available. Should I upgrade? if so, how, as that's the latest version from intrepid repositories.
<quibbler> lenswipe: then this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<bernz> aurax, okay, cool
<Scunizi> Nevis: nope that should work fine.. if you find any anomolies you might even try using the 173 driver.. use to work great for me.
<aurax> thanks bernz!
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<tbalthazar> Hi, I would like to install MySQL on Ubuntu without being prompted to enter the root password (because I use a script to automate the install and I change the root password later in the script). The script use this command "aptitude install -y mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev" to install MySQL, but I'm still asked to change the root password (with Ubuntu 8.04.2). Any solution?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip1: hey, still same problem
<ActionParsnip1> tbalthazar: you can make apt-get not need sudo
<lenswipe> quibbler: ok i ran that, still not working, i cant find the codecs in synaptic O_o
<Iceman_B^Ltop> bernz: ah thanks, I'll take a look
<ActionParsnip1> lenswipe: does vlc-nox work?
<lenswipe> quibbler: want a screenie of my sources list gtk app?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I also found a switch in Wwbmin
<Iceman_B^Ltop> "enable quota's"
<Rand> lol
<Iceman_B^Ltop> *webmin
<Rand> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ActionParsnip1> !webmin | Iceman_B^Ltop
<ubottu> Iceman_B^Ltop: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Pici> Rand: Do you have a support question?
<tbalthazar> ActionParsnip1: I don't understand what you mean.
<quibbler> ActionParsnip1: i'm trying to get lenswipe to add the medibuntu repos
<ActionParsnip1> tbalthazar: you can set certain commands to not need sudo
<Iceman_B^Ltop> uhoh
<lenswipe> quibbler: i have done, several times.....
<lenswipe> quibbler: want a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<quibbler> yes]
<lenswipe> quibbler: http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/?action=view&current=Screenshot-SoftwareSources.png
<psypher246> hi all. i was hoping someone can tell me how do i run xubuntu without starting the xserver. it used to be so easy bu just changing a number in the inittab. how do i do it now?
<Rand> Pici: No, just retarted friends
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip1: best to remove webmin then?
<tbalthazar> ActionParsnip1: and that will prevent apt-get from asking to change the mysql root password?
<unop> ActionParsnip1, I don't think he has a sudo problem .. he doesn't want the mysql postinst script to ask for a root password
<tbalthazar> unop: that's it
<Scunizi> psypher246: you mean you don't want to restart x to get xubuntu up? like run it in a different TTY?
<unop> tbalthazar, you might be able to change the debconf priority to high and get away with it -- but i am not sure.  try.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf
<quibbler> lenswipe:put a check also medibuntu source
<ActionParsnip1> unop: surely if he adds the command to whatever file makes that happen it can be done without sudo or password?
<unop> tbalthazar, after that - try installing mysql
<lenswipe> quibbler: it isnt checked????
<lenswipe> quibbler: :O! how could i miss that???
<ActionParsnip1> Iceman_B^Ltop: its advised but if its working for you i can't see why not. I dont use it and can only tell you what the factoid says
<unop> ActionParsnip1, the mysql installer asks for a password to be set for the mysql entity 'root' (not the system user) - that's what he's looking to avoid
<quibbler> lenswipe: reload and check in synaptic again
<lenswipe> quibbler: ok i checked the box and got another error message, ill screenshot it...
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<lenswipe> quibbler: gimme a sec...
<psypher246> Scunizi: no i want to change the run level so that x does not start on boot
<ActionParsnip1> unop: ahhh to set the root mysql password on the other system
<jrib> psypher246: forever?
<psypher246> yes
<unop> ActionParsnip1, well, not set it - but rather, don't set it
<banisterfiend> hey guys i've lost my taskbar, what do i do? how do i get it back?
<ActionParsnip1> unop: i gotcha
<Scunizi> psypher246: ok.. sorry I missunderstood.. don't know the answer to that one but could have had you running 2 occurances of x with xubuntu in one and ubuntu or kde in the other.. :)
<tbalthazar> unop: when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf, it launches an interactive blue screen, which is what I want to avoid with my install script
<cristi> does anyone have any idea what does window require besize the fac that it wants to be installed on a primary partition?
<jrib> psypher246: system -> administration -> services.  Disable graphical login.  runlevels 2-5 are identical on debian, so you just want to disable the specific service on runlevel 2 (the default) (at least)
<KazaLite> hi all
<banisterfiend> anyone? im freaking out!
<KazaLite> which is the best ide that can be configured with gcc for ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> what bothers you banisterfiend
<Slart> psypher246: does this thread help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6460
<psypher246> jrib: can i not just change the runlevel to one that does not boot graphical?
<jrib> cristi: it doesn't even require that really, but you shouldn't need to do anything else special
<banisterfiend> dtcrshr: ive lost my taskbar :(
<unop> tbalthazar, I don't see you getting out of this one easily -- are you creating a script that you will distribute to other people or is it just for yourself?
<kale> banisterfiend: right click some other panel, open preferences, and a a new panel
<jrib> psypher246: if runlevels 2-5 are identical by default then that's not possible, right?
<banisterfiend> kale: i dont have any other panels
<kale> jrib: runlevel 2 is not used
<lenswipe> quibbler: http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/?action=view&current=Screenshot-synaptic.png
<jrib> kale: runlevel 2 is default...
<tbalthazar> unop: it is already open source : http://github.suitmymind.com/ubuntu-machine/
<kale> banisterfiend: not even the usual top panel
<Scunizi> jrib: then on reboot psypher246 would have no gui.. once in that position how do you reverse the process?
<psypher246> and text only is 3 right?
<ActionParsnip1> unop: couldnt you edit the post install scipt somehow?
<banisterfiend> kale: no, all i have are the icons on my desktop, that's all
<psypher246> Scunizi: YOU HAVE THE COMMNAD LINE
<psypher246> oops sorry
<psypher246> nnot screaming
<jrib> Scunizi: /etc/init.d/gdm start, System -> Administration -> Services.  Or use sysv-rc-conf or bum
<kale> jrib: then ubuntu really sucks
<tbalthazar> unop: I installed a ubuntu server in a breeze with my script yesterday, and today, it do not work anymore ... :-/
<bernz> aurax, perhaps this config tool would be helpful: http://quozl.linux.org.au/pptp/pptpconfig/0-README.phtml
<jrib> kale: I guess you mean "debian really sucks".  But no, not really
<cristi> jrib: uhm, however is it ok to have 2 primary partitions? and also a friend told me that windows needs the first bytes from the disk in order to be succesfully installed. That is not correct isn't it?
<psypher246> all you used to have to do is change the runlevel number in inittab
<ActionParsnip1> kale: you can get runlevel 2, its single user mode command line
<Rand> Anyone here tried to run multiple x servers, with two keyboards and mouse?
<kale> jrib: runlevel 2 i undefined
<Scunizi> jrib: ah.. early for me.. forgot about init.d to start the gui.. :/
<kale> ActionParsnip1: thats runlevel 1
<jrib> kale: if you are using ubuntu, run « runlevel »
<lenswipe> Rand: i guess thats what u might call a mainframe computer eh?
<psypher246> jrib: is right
<bernz> aurax, but besides that, it looks like there's a file '/etc/ppp/options.pptp' which might contain something useful
<lenswipe> quibbler: i managed to pickup w32, what was the other one called?
<kale> jrib: hey hold on, i'm wrong here. runlevel 2 is singleuser with net, its runlevel 4 that doesn't exits
<jrib> psypher246: this is debian policy.  If you want, use sysv-rc-conf or bum to modify just runlevel 2 to not start gdm, doesn't really matter
<Rand> :P hehe, wondering if it is possible... would have been really cool:P
<ActionParsnip1> kale: aahhhh RL2 = Multi-User Mode Does not: configure network interfaces or start daemons
<weerluis> hi guys, how do I setup fetchmail to use a catch all account?
<jrib> kale: on debian (and ubuntu) runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<ActionParsnip1> kale: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) and later contain Upstart as a replacement for the traditional init-process, but they still use the traditional init scripts and Upstart's SysV-rc compatibility tools to start most services and emulate runlevels.
<kale> jrib: i do not believe so
<Pici> kale: jrib is correct.
<kale> jrib: one of those is without networking
<ActionParsnip1> kale: wikipedia
<quibbler> lenswipe: libdvdcss2
<afancy> Hi,  could anybody know why my cursor on screen jump everywhere when i am typing.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip1: I'll go with phpsysinfo
<cristi> afancy: do you have a touchpad?
<lenswipe> quibbler: right.
<unop> tbalthazar, i'm guessing you could create a .cnf file that contains the password and place it in /etc/mysql .. the installer should use that configuration instead
<kale> jrib: also runlevel 5 should be with gui, and 3 without gui
<psypher246> as far as I knew runlevel 1, single user, 2, gui, 3 just text. another forum said add text to the kernel boot line but that didn't work either
<quibbler> lenswipe: try a dvd
<Daft_Punk> banisterfiend, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303438 (try pressing alt+f2 and search panel and run it)
<salvatore> ciao
<jrib> kale: on some distros that is their policy, sure.  Not on debian
<afancy> cristi: maybe, how can i close it?
<tbalthazar> unop: great idea, I'll try that
<afancy> cristi: disable touchpad
<kale> jrib: that is very weird
<unop> tbalthazar, to understand how the installer works, you might have to look at the preinst/postinst script in  /var/lib/dpkg/mysql*inst
<cristi> system->preferences->mouse->touchpad and you have the disable option
<lenswipe> quibbler: thanks man, it works now, except there is no sound and the color looks like a 50s TV
<lenswipe> quibbler: any ideas?
<fasta> Is there some way to lower the speed of the touchpad scoller?
<fasta> It seemed it is 3 times faster than with the previous update.
<lenswipe> quibbler: nvm i got sound....
<quibbler> lenswipe: what player
<disappearedng> Hey my totem crashes whenever I play a file any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> fasta: set scroll speed somewhere in gnome settings i'd imagine, set it to fewer lines
<lenswipe> quibbler: smplayer
<ActionParsnip1> disappearedng: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent output
<quibbler> try vlc
<banisterfiend> Daft_Punk: alt-f2 doesn't do anything, in fact none of my old shortcut keys seem to work
<quibbler> or totem
<hongma> hi
<Daft_Punk> banisterfiend, did you try restarting the system a few times? seems like something didnt load properly
<cristi> afancy: ﻿system->preferences->mouse->touchpad and you have the disable option
<banisterfiend> Daft_Punk: for example i had Control-ALT-t bound to open a gnome-terminal but now it says it can't even locate the command 'gnome-terminal' anymore!
<kale> jrib: seems you are right about those runlevels in debian. long time since i used it
<unop> banisterfiend, but do you know if gnome-terminal is installed?
<afancy> cristi: many thanks
<cristi> afancy: no problem ;D
<banisterfiend> unop: im installing it now...do you think it got uninstalled when i went 'apt-get remove nautilus-extensions1' ?
<disappearedng> ActionParsnip1 http://pastie.org/400962
<unop> banisterfiend, it's possible
<unop> banisterfiend, but i am not sure about that
<banisterfiend> well im confused to all hell
<ActionParsnip1> disappearedng: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/274124
<banisterfiend> is there anything i can type at a terminal to bring back the taskbar?
<unop> banisterfiend, errm..  gnome-panel  perhaps
<cristi> what do i need to learn in order to get involved in the motu project? i mean making packages and stuff
<kale> banisterfiend: you can delete your gnome settings
<banisterfiend> kale: im not sure about that, mightn't that just make things worse? :(
<banisterfiend> unop: gnome-panel, it says the command doesn't even exist.... :/
<unop> banisterfiend, does the panel come up when you log in?
<banisterfiend> no it doesn't
<unop> banisterfiend, i guess you need to install gnome-panel too then
<oCean_> cristi: think ppl in #ubuntu-motu can help
<cristi> oCean_: thank you
<banisterfiend> unop: do you know the name of a package that just has all that stuff with it? like gnome-terminal and gnome-panel etc
<banisterfiend> i think i uninstalled something pretty fundamental when i was following the advice i was given :/
<unop> banisterfiend, errm, ubuntu-desktop perhaps
<aboSamoor1> where can I find support for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<unop> !jaunty | aboSamoor1
<ubottu> aboSamoor1: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<banisterfiend> unop: if i install ubuntu-desktop it's not going to screw everything is it? (btw installing gnome-panel did get my task bar back thanks! but im scared that there's a mbunch of other wtuff i need to install too that i dont know about)
<hay_ig2000> hi all, i used supergrubdisc to reinstall grub..afterwards booting into ubuntu has been slower by nearly 10 seconds
<bsdbandit> im trying to configure my wireless from the command line do i need to restart to make the changes take effect
<bsdbandit> ?
<n8tuserf> bsdbandit -> nope
<unop> banisterfiend, well, what i would do is examine /var/log/dpkg.log to see exactly what was removed after you 'followed that advice' .. and reinstall those packages
<user32768> i am trying to mount a samba share, ideally so that it can be mounted from kde.  its set up in fstab and can be mounted from a shell with sudo mount, but seems to require sudo?  and i have found no way to doing this via kde, either.  can anyone here help?
<utkuaydin> Can you suggest a software like Quanta Plus? I don't want to install KDE libs.
<bernz> aurax, sorry, it looks like i can't get enough understanding of the pptp stuff without installing it and playing around a bit; but i'm pretty sure you should be able to list your 10 NICs in '/etc/network/interfaces', and then put 'eth0', 'eth1', etc into your pptp configs... something like that. good luck!
<unop> bsdbandit, they will probably be lost -- unless you save them in /etc/network/interfaces
<bsdbandit> ok
<bsdbandit> im going to give that a try
<bsdbandit> im running fluxbox
<unop> bsdbandit, but that file has specific syntax .. see  man 5 interfaces
<bsdbandit> ok
<bsdbandit> cool
<bsdbandit> thanx
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: mind giving me some help with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: Not sure I'll be any use; I only spent an hour with an Elo :)
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: well, for openers I am not sure I am getting the xorg.conf settings recognized... or something
<mercutio22> What is a good tool to create a DVD with custom subtitles?
<faria> hello
<faria> hi
<Rand> he5
<oCean_> !hi | faria
<ubottu> faria: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: here is my xorg.conf and log http://dpaste.com/1882/
<Dykam> Oh no, a hello bot
<faria> i installed ubuntu now plz tell me is NIC cards matter for speed?
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: As far as I recall, it 'just worked' when I set it up (aside from the inversion issue) so I didn't really look closely
<bernz> NIC == network interface card
<faria> yes
<disappearedng> ActionParsnip1: hey there isn't a fix for this though
<bernz> it matters for speed of your LAN, but as a human, you'll never notice
<AJC_Z0> What's the correct way to set a user defined search path in /etc/resolv.conf?
<bernz> (even 10 Mb/s card is faster than most people need)
<Dueland> How can I change the name of my HDD? :P
<faria> i mean i have builtin NIC so can i use pci NIC card for good speed?
<whyameye> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<bernz> faria, yes, definitely
<tritium> AJC_Z0: /etc/resolv.conf has to do with DNS, not search paths
<bernz> faria, some built-in NICs even come at gigabit speed (1000Mb/s)
<faria> brenz wich one is the best ?
<SiDi> Dueland: if you mean change the label of the partitions on your HDD, you can do it with Gparted, but you'll have to unmount them before you change the names (thus you might have to do it via a LiveCD)
<faria> bernz
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: out of the box it kinda worked - but the X was flipped - up down is fine, move finger to the right, mouse goes to the left
<jin_122> how come i get an error just typing in ./configure in my terminal ?
<bernz> faria, there is no particular "best" one; as long as it works, it's good enough
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have 3 internal haredrives, one 200gb for my ubuntu OS, the other two (1.5TB each) i want PURELY for storage and will LVM.... my question iswhen i format it iusing fdisk... do i make it a primary partiiton??? and how do i know im getting all 1.5TBS..... it asks questions about cylinders.. i am confused please help!
<lstarnes> jin_122: it depends on the error message
<bernz> faria, in other words, your mobo probably has a 10/100 built-in, maybe a 100/1000 -- both are "best" ;-)
<faria> so u advice me to use pci NIC card
<SiDi> jin_122: obviously the configure script can't end because you're missiing something.
<unop> tritium, you can set a search domain in /etc/resolv.conf to use to resolve non-FQDNs
<Dueland> SiDi: Is it necessary if i don't use any of them to boot up the system with? There's nothing on them
<jin_122> java -jar /home/thesleepingox/Desktop/jIRCii/jerk.jar
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ ./configure
<jin_122> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<jin_122> that's what i get
<unop> AJC_Z0, i don't think you can
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: trying to add the Section "InputDevice" results in it not working at all - touch anywhere, mouse doesn't move
<faria> ok
<bernz> faria, yes, PCI NIC is just fine (PCI is able to easily handle it)
<tritium> unop: yes, search *domain*, not $PATH
<faria> thanx
<unop> tritium, he might have used 'path' as a loose term there
<AJC_Z0> unop: That's not good. A search path is part of a network environment
<bernz> faria, but if you have a built-in one, it's just as good (and saves a slot)
<tritium> unop: fair enough
<SiDi> Dueland: well you need to unmount a partition in order to change its name so you cant rename your system partition without using a LiveCD. any other partition should be ok :)
<faria> thanx bernz
<bernz> faria, in fact -- the built-in one could be *slightly* better, because it might be more "directly" connected to a bus (but probably, it's just hanging on the PCI bus anyway)
<unop> AJC_Z0, well, edit /etc/resolv.conf and place your domain there then
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ ./configure
<jin_122> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Dueland> ok thnx
<unop> jin_122, you need to be in a source directory for that to work
<bernz> faria, no problem
<faria> thanx bernz
<Droopsta915> My flash drive doesn't auto mount sometimes, when it doesn't my computer freezes and I have to reboot. Anyone having this problem?
<AJC_Z0> unop: Of course that doesn't last longer than until the next DHCP refresh. I could mess with dnclient.conf, but with per-user session based network config that would be suboptimal
<bernz> Droopsta915, i've had lock-ups just after POST (before OS loads) if a USB stick was plugged in on some motherboards
<faria> bernz how can i set my ubuntu for shell service with vhost
<bernz> Droopsta915, the only one i can recall for sure what an XPC "shuttle" machine
<sinan> today apt updated my flash player, now FF doesn't know the player is there, it asks me to "download a new plugin"! Any ideas?
<IdentifyTarget> I'm migrating from FreeNAS (FreeBSD) to Ubuntu. I have a 3 drive Software RAID0 UFS that was setup in FreeNAS. Will I be able to access the data in Ubuntu without reformatting the disk, and if so how? (I'm new to linux).
<bernz> faria, i don't understand; do you mean you want to log into a shell from a remote machine?
<hothollas> is there a messenger where I can use my microphone with?
<faria> ok
<unop> AJC_Z0, well, that's by design - the network is controlled by the administrator - you can't have users hijacking the policy you set out
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: I'm guessing this is a clue "Unable to ask Elographics touchscreen identification"
<hothollas> is there another messenger- other than pidgin- that it's possible to use the mic with ?
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: how do I figure out  device="?"
<ForzaPalermo> speaking about pidgin... i cant stop the system beep when you hit backspace in the chat window
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how to stop that
<AJC_Z0> unop: Setting an appropriate search path is hijacking? I didn't know I was a terrist
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: You must know what port the device is connected to? Maybe the device model isn't supported by that driver?
<bernz> ForzaPalermo, you *might* be able to just disable the system beep (globally) from the sounds control panel
<ForzaPalermo> it is but only in pidgin
<unop> AJC_Z0, yes, because as an administrator - you want users to use the domain (and policies associated with it) and a contravention of this is termed 'hijacking'
<ForzaPalermo> it stays!
<ForzaPalermo> so annoying
<slerder> Hi everyone. I just noticed that the motherboard I ordered from newegg has an 8 pin connector for the cpu but my powersupply only has a 4 pin connector for the cpu. Can I use my 4 pin connector or some sort of adapter? What should I do? Thanks.
<Scunizi> slerder: you need to buy a new powersupply
<ActionParsnip1> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dillizar> i have problems with mounting my phone i can see it but i cant open it
<kale> Dillizar: bluetooth?
<Dillizar> usb
<rmzeppelin> ive got a problem i just installed xubuntu 8.10 and theres no x button or - button up top of applications and i cant resize or move the applications does anyone know how to fix this
<kale> Dillizar: you need to set the phone to be an usb-storage-device
<bernz> Dillizar, is it a MSD/MSC (mass storage)?
<rmzeppelin> ive had xubuntu before never had this problem
<Dillizar> i did kale
<Dillizar> bernz,  i dont know what is that :)
<bernz> Dillizar, in that case, it's probably at least showing up in /dev/sd*, no?
<kale> Dillizar: fdisk -l
<bernz> Dillizar, MSC == mass storage class (a USB device class), sometimes also called MSD (mass storage device)
<bernz> Dillizar, it makes your device's storage (usually flash, sometimes a removable drive, like SD or micro-SD) appear as a typical "disk drive" to the OS
<ForzaPalermo> when you do fdisk to a drive, and make it a primarmy partion and just hit enter till the end, does the partiion take up the whjole space of the drive
<rmzeppelin>  i just installed xubuntu and i dl newest nvidia drivers and installed them also with xubuntu if anyone can help i would be more than thankfull
<ForzaPalermo> mine is 1.5tb i just want to know if there is a limit
<Dillizar> bernz, i can see the card and the phone but i cant enter
<bernz> ForzaPalermo, newer BIOS and kernels support up to [insane limit] disk drives
<ghostlines> how do i detect the mac address from a pc on my local network?
<Dillizar> kale fdisk -l doesnt work
<bernz> where [insane limit] is at least in the PBs, i think (petabytes... 1000s of TB)
<kale> ghostlines: arping
<bernz> Dillizar, 'sudo fdisk -l'  ;-)
<Dillizar> :P
<ForzaPalermo> bernz: right, but im just wondering if its a limitiation of the funtion
<ForzaPalermo> cause it asks about cylinder size
<tcr> Is there a way to find out what packages were recently updated?
<ForzaPalermo> and i get confused cuase i have no clue what it is
<kale> Dillizar: id
<bernz> ForzaPalermo, nope, it's only asking if you want to make the partition smaller than the whole disk (if the table is empty already)
<nicolaialexander> hi everyone i just installed ubuntu and i need root access does anyone know how i could do that?
<tcr> I updated something yesterday through UpdateManager, and it seems the change made my system instable
<kale> nicolaialexander: sudo bash
<tcr> nicolaialexander: In a Terminal, type `sudo su'
<Dillizar> Bernz and kale i have this i sure hope i will not flood :)
<Dillizar> Disk /dev/sdc: 11 MB, 11403264 bytes
<Dillizar> 1 heads, 22 sectors/track, 1012 cylinders
<Dillizar> Units = cylinders of 22 * 512 = 11264 bytes
<Dillizar> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<atrox_> Could somebody help me with an error I get when trying to update package information?
<FloodBot1> Dillizar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernz> Dillizar, use a pastebin site (e.g. pastebin.ca) for multi-line output ;-)
<ForzaPalermo> bernz: so going through the defualt motions will give me maximum partiion size of 1.5tb or whatever that transition to when fomratted?
<dsdeiz> hi, i'm having trouble with my connection speed in ubuntu.. i have 8.10 any ideas what i should start on researching? :S
<kale> dsdeiz: tcpdump, bwm
<bernz> Dillizar, anyway, so the phone's storage is 'sdc'; with 'fdisk -l /dev/sdc', you'll see if it has any usable partitions
<mohanohi> hi guys..
<mohanohi> i am getting E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list..
<mohanohi> How to reolve this issue?
<bernz> ForzaPalermo, yep; after you create the partition, it will not yet be written to disk; at that point, display the table ('p' i believe) and confirm that the sizes are correct
<atrox_> Could somebody help me with an error I get when trying to update package information?
<nicolaialexander> is there a reason its called a bash:?
<ForzaPalermo> ok then hit w to wr ite
<nicolaialexander> thanks a lot
<bernz> Dillizar, then you need to mount them (probably there is only '/dev/sdc1')
<Dillizar> bernz, i dont have SDC
<dsdeiz> kale: uhm, i'm kinda new to ubuntu.. may i ask what are those for?
<atrox_> anybody?
<tcr> nicolaialexander: It stands for Bourne Again SHell
<bernz> Dillizar, ahhh... hm... well... you should unplug the phone, then 'ls -l /dev/sd*', then plug it in, then same command, and see if there's a new 'sd?' device (where '?' is a letter)
<kale> dsdeiz: tcpdump, dumps network traffic, bwm shows bandwidth usage
<skyworld> hello
<mohanohi> when is open synaptic package manager I get E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list error and closes..
<bernz>  Dillizar, because maybe it's 'sdb' or 'sda' or even 'sdd' (depending on what else you have connected, whether your boot drive is SATA, etc)
<mohanohi> can anybody pls help me out from this?
<skyworld> how to set scim
<mohanohi> i did some wrong thing with tee command..
<unop> mohanohi,  put the contents of that file up on a pastebin for us to see.
<Rioting_pacifist> my ubuntu install is unussable, everything keeps segfaulting, can somebody help!?!
<IdentifyTarget> I'm migrating from FreeNAS (FreeBSD) to Ubuntu. I have a 3 drive Software RAID0 UFS that was setup in FreeNAS. Will I be able to access the data in Ubuntu without reformatting the disk, and if so how? (I'm new to linux).
<Dillizar> k bernz ok i can see it so is there a command to mount it :)
<skyworld> i will but i can not
<nicolaialexander> thanks a ton
<bernz> mohanohi, if you are missing 'wget' (i'm not saying you are, but i can't make sense of that error), you could try 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get install wget'... but i don't think that'll really help
<bernz> Dillizar, awesome, so.. to mount it, you just need to create a "host" directory somewhere (an empty dir, say in '/media' or '/mnt')
<unop> bernz, he's got the word 'wget' in that file -- and APT doesn't understand the meaning of the word
<scout_> This is the way the world ends; not with a bang, but a whimper.
<mohanohi> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<axyjo> hi all, is 686-SMP support built in to the default intrepid kernel?
<mohanohi> oh.. sorry.
<bernz> Dillizar, call it 'phone' or something; and you gotta super that ('sudo mkdir /mnt/phone')
<hesselink> hi, I'm having trouble writing to my 3rd gen ipod over firewire in 8.10. USB works, reading over firewire works.
<atrox_> nevermind, I fixed it
<bernz> unop, ahh... hmm... that's tough to fix (particularly if the file has been edited)
<unop> mohanohi,   sudo aptitude install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<kale> axyjo: uname -a
<axyjo> kale: thanks i'll see it.
<IdentifyTarget> pastebin it?
<unop> bernz, errm, no, just edit the file and take the odd bits out
<IdentifyTarget> can you pastebin directly from CLI?
<spideyman> <hesselink> the only way i could get mine to work was in amorok and i had to manually write the firewire id to the ipod
<unop> IdentifyTarget, sure
<Rioting_pacifist> IdentifyTarget: check with a livecd but id guess you can, im not sure what UFS read/write speed will be like though
<Dillizar> bernz, thats awesome too :D but can you tell me step by step :D
<hesselink> spideyman: haven't tried Amarok yet, but even just "touch test" doesn't work...
<IdentifyTarget> Rioting_pacifist: EXCELLENT IDEA! Thank you
<mohanohi> i am getting E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<mohanohi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mohanohi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mohanohi> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<mohanohi> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<FloodBot1> mohanohi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dillizar> bernz, what is a HOST directory
<shadeslayer> can someone send me free ubuntu stickers??
<shadeslayer> im in India
<bernz> unop, yeah, but one has to identify the "odd bits" (to avoid further damage); that's the tricky part (unless one is already "good" at doing so)
<shadeslayer> Like the ones ised for windows
<hesselink> spideyman: do you have any more info about writing the firewire id?
<shadeslayer> *used
<shadeslayer> and Intel
<Dillizar> shadeslayer, if you order a free cd you will get them :)
<spideyman> <hesselink> http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t50594.html
<axyjo> hmm it has SMP, but how would i go about optimizing it for a 686 processor as opposed to a generic? there's no such package as a linux-image-686, but there is a linux-image-386
<bernz> Dillizar, it's the directory that you will bind your device's storage volume (the phone's internal "disk drive") to
<unop> mohanohi, when you're ready ... that command returns a url, paste that in here
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: not those,too big
<bernz> Dillizar, and through which you will access that data
<IdentifyTarget> What does Ubuntu 8.04 LTS stand for?
<n2diy> how do you tell when sbackup has finished?
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: like the small windows and Intel ones
<shadeslayer> IdentifyTarget: Long term support
<hesselink> spideyman: thanks, I'll go read, and try amarok.
<lion> haloow
<uaneme> llo
<shadeslayer> !LTS | IdentifyTarget
<ubottu> IdentifyTarget: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Dillizar> bernz, dont want to sound like a an asshole but you are speaking Japanese to me :D
<lion> anyone can help me to manage my bandwith
<mohanohi> no.. when i typed the command you had specified in terminal it didn't returned url.. It gave series of error..
<unop> Dillizar, language
<bernz> Dillizar, okay, say when you've created the directory that will act as your mount point (the "host" for your device's storage) :-)
<Dillizar> shadeslayer, you can buy them or make them
<wh4vn> Hi everyone! I try to install gyachi on my ubuntu 8.10 but cannot, it shows many errors, I corrected some, and stop when this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123383/ Someone can help? Thank you!
<Moncsi> hello
<Dillizar> bernz,  tell me how to create it :)
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: where can i make them,any specific shops,coz im starting a LUG
<lion> hello
<unop> mohanohi, ok.  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list{,.bak} && sudo aptitude install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list
<shadeslayer> !hi|lion
<ubottu> lion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Moncsi> where do you live?
<lion> hi shades
<shadeslayer> Moncsi: gurgaon,India
<lion> any ur help
<Dillizar> shadeslayer, use GIPM
<bernz> Dillizar, okay, no worries... basically, on unix-like systems, "everything is a file" (there are exceptions); so, everything is in a "file system"... that' s like FAT & NTFS (Windows), ext2fs, jffs, etc... a file system is stored in a "volume", which is like a disk (of course, physical disks can be broken into pieces, each of which is a volume, containing a file system)
<wh4vn> Hi everyone! I try to install gyachi on my ubuntu 8.10 but cannot, it shows many errors, I corrected some, and stop when this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123383/ Someone can help? Thank you!
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: i already have a logo file
<unop> mohanohi, ahh sorry, make the last part. pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/akirad.list.bak
<Moncsi> shut up!
<shadeslayer> lion: ??
<bernz> Dillizar, Linux can "attach" (mount) a file system on an existing file system (your ubuntu is the main file system, onto which you are going to "glue" (temporarily) the phone's file system)
<wh4vn> sorry! can you stop chatting?
<uaneme> i have a problem with wired network, before update it worked after update it is not connecting, (also not with static ip)
<ikonia> wh4vn: who ?
<Dillizar> ok bernz understand so far :)
<uaneme> is this a known issue?
<bernz> Dillizar, once attached, file systems can interact (copy/move files, etc)
<Moncsi> what do you do?
<wh4vn> some
<ikonia> wh4vn: some what ?
<bernz> Dillizar, when you're finished using the guest file system, you unattach (unmount) it
<Scunizi> !ot | Moncsi
<ubottu> Moncsi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bernz> bernz, (and then physically unplug it if necessary, like a USB storage device)
<ikonia> ubottu: define does not work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ubottu: oops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops
<ikonia> uaneme: define does not work - what type of card is it
<Moncsi> i try to get ubuntu but i dont
<bernz> Dillizar, so, right now, we're creating a spot for your to "graft" your phone's file system onto your ubuntu (main) file system, so it can be accessed
<wh4vn> @ikonia: sorry
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: so where can i make them??
<bernz> Dillizar, to create that spot, you can do 'sudo mkdir /mnt/phone' -- that is, "as super user, create a directory in '/etc' called 'phone'
<uaneme> ikonia:  i'll look it up one sec
<Dillizar> shadeslayer, take gimp play with it and then print them on paper
<wh4vn> I have a problem: I try to install gyachi on my ubuntu 8.10 but cannot, it shows many errors, I corrected some, and stop when this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123383/ Someone can help? Thank you!
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: but i want plastic ones :P
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where Ubuntu (technically xubuntu) runs the script that launches xfce4-panel? My system crashed a few days ago, and now I have to keep running it manually.
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: ill show you what i have
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Dillizar> wait shadeslayer lemme fix my stupid french phone k?
<shadeslayer> np
<bernz> Dillizar, let me know when you've created that directory, and we'll proceed
<uaneme> can't find it... it is a acer netbook
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: sure i know
<dsdeiz> uhm, i have installed bwm-ng, what does rx tx means?
<Dillizar> bernz, ok i have made a /mnt/phone :D now what :D
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: xfdesktop
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: worked??
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: run it in Alt+F2
<wh4vn_> I have a problem: I try to install gyachi on my ubuntu 8.10 but cannot, it shows many errors, I corrected some, and stop when this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123383/ Someone can help? Thank you!
<shadeslayer> brb
<spasticteapot> shadeslayer: Will that cause xfce4-panel to load every time I boot?
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: uh which panel,thats for the desktop
<presshere> how can i set nautilus to show me always file extention?
<bernz> Dillizar, last step... mounting the device: 'sudo mount /dev/sdx1' where 'sdx1' is replaced by the correct name of the device's storage volume (look in /dev again if you forgot... 'ls -l /dev/sd*' and find the one that "appeared" when you plugged in the phone, and with a '1' after the letters)
<bernz> Dillizar, oops, rather 'sudo mount /dev/sdx1 /mnt/phone'
<wh4vn_> someone can help? :(
<spasticteapot> shadeslayer: The rest of XFCE works fine. It's just XFCE4-panel that's broken.
<Dillizar> bernz, to make the directory in etc i need root access :) i forgot how to get there :)
<bernz> Dillizar, you are then saying "as super user, mount storage volume at this place '/etc/phone')
<orifice_work> I have a program that is grabbing images from a remote camera but saves them as jpgs.  Is there a way I can serve those jpegs up in a live stream over http ?
<bernz> Dillizar, 'sudo x' == "run 'x' as super user"
<bernz> (and use your login user name as password)
<unop> orifice_work, you can convert the jpegs to a mpeg movie
<khirr> how can validate a empty field in bash?
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: the thing at the top??
<orifice_work> unop:  I wanted to do that but I couldn't find out how to do it live
<blodski> what's the easiest way to clone the hdd in ubuntu, so i can reproduce the same for another machine?
<bernz> Dillizar, also, i noticed you said "to make a directory in /etc', but i might have mistakenly said to do that; you should create it in '/mnt' rather (e.g. 'sudo mkdir /mnt/phone')
<orifice_work> I can make a movie from a series of jpegs, but I don't know how to dynamically generate a stream from incoming jpegs.
<unop> orifice_work, http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/ffmpeg/
<wh4vn_> I have a problem: I try to install gyachi on my ubuntu 8.10 but cannot, it shows many errors, I corrected some, and stop when this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123383/ Someone can help? Thank you!
<shadeslayer> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<spasticteapot> shadeslayer: And bottom. I've got two of them.
<blodski> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<wh4vn_> @shadeslayer: why?
<unop> khirr, where is the field coming from?
<oCean_> khirr: field? or string [ "$string" = "" ] or test -z $string
<wh4vn_> @shadeslayer: why?
<Dillizar> bernz i have made in mnt so now i need to sudo mount something
<blodski> !automate
<uaneme> ikonia: its an acer 802.11 netcard with signal up tech
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dillizar> :D
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: and they do not work from the begining??
<shadeslayer> wh4vn: ??
<khirr> unop oCean i'm trying while [$name == ""]; do
<Dykam> Hmm, my dpkg is broken. It doesn't want to install stuff from command-line anymore
<bernz> Dillizar, yes, you're almost there -- we need to identify the storage volume in '/dev'... something like 'sdc1' (or 'sda1', 'sdb1', etc...)
<wh4vn_> @shadeslayer: you said "!gyachi"
<khirr> unop oCean but i see ./montar.sh: 14: [l: not found
<scout_> test
<unop> khirr,  if [[ -z $name ]]; then ...
<Dillizar> bernz, Disk /dev/sdc: 11 MB, 11403264 bytes this??
<shadeslayer> so??
<spasticteapot> shadeslayer: Not when I boot, no. They used to but I had a big system crash a few days ago and I have to run them manually.
<bernz> Dillizar, FWIW, USB storage volumes show up in /dev as 'sd?' because they are considered to be "(S)CSI (D)isk" (hence 'sd')
<scout_> #/list
<tk3> is there an ubuntu / gnome tool that sets up dual head / desktop spanning or is it an edit xorg.conf job?
<khirr> unop i need a while
<oCean_> khirr: yes, what unop said is a possibility
<unop> khirr, if you use [  you need a space between [ and it's argument .. [ is just another command
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: try #xfce for a really good response
<spasticteapot> shadeslayer: I've also got a problem with my computer crashing every time I shut it down.
<unop> khirr,  while [[ -z $name ]]; do ...; done
<bernz> Dillizar, almost -- /dev/sdc is that actual disk (partition table and all); if it contains usable data, it will have at least one partition (probably labeled 'sdc1')
<spasticteapot> shadeslayer: There's a #xubuntu channel, actually. It's just empty.
<khirr> unop when i use space i see this message [: 7: ==: unexpected operator
<oCean_> khirr: use '=
<oCean_> only once
<bernz> Dillizar, do you have more than '/dev/sdc' (e.g. also '/dev/sdc1' (possibly more, like '/dev/sdc2', ...))
<shadeslayer> spasticteapot: #xfce is specifically for the desktop environment,not empty
<wh4vn_> I have a problem: I try to install gyachi on my ubuntu 8.10 but cannot, it shows many errors, I corrected some, and stop when this happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123383/ Someone can help? Thank you!
<uaneme> how do i rollback network updates
<Dillizar> bernz,  i have /dev/sda 1
<unop> khirr, right, yes, that's because the shell expanded your expression to.  while [ whatever_was_in_name == ]; do ...
<kristian_> what is a good alternative to vso convertxtodvd for windows on linux?
<ikonia> uaneme: acer isn't the chipset - check out the chipset with lspic
<Dillizar> ^:)
<ikonia> uaneme: acer isn't the chipset - check out the chipset with lspci
<uaneme> ok ikonia
<bernz> Dillizar, let's switch to PM
<gnr`> what is the command to make the next line in terminal root, so i can run commands like ./configure
<Dykam> Hmm, my dpkg is broken. It doesn't want to install stuff from command-line anymore
<unop> gnr`, ctrl+c
<spideyman> <gnr`> you shouldnt need to be root to configure
<uaneme> i see.. ikonia its realtec RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<unop> Dykam, put the contents of your commands up on a pastebin for us to see
<uaneme> and also an atheros wifi
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: what mail list/form/#chan would you suggest I poke around in (re: touch screen)
<gnr`> spideyman, sudo ./ddrescue-1.10.tar.gz  ??
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: I've not idea; it's not something I use
<Dykam> unop, just aptitude (re)install randompackage
<Dykam> it displays which pakcages it is going to install (nill) how ,many (nill) and ends
<unop> Dykam, that's the command, we're interested in the output it generates
<Dykam> unop, it's dutch...
<Mael-ubuntu> Hello!
<unop> Dykam, that's fine .. i can translate
<wh4vn_> noone can help?
<n2diy> how do you tell when sbackup has finished?
<spideyman> <gnr`> unzip the package with tar -zxvf filename
<wh4vn_> I ask a question many times
<uaneme> strange thing is that auto eht0 worked fine BEFORE the update   .. and it is a brand new install
<mancini> 3
<unop> Dykam, hmm, how did you ascertain that dpkg is broken then?
<Dykam> unop, becasue it doesn't install it?
<gnr`> and then spideyman?
<hesselink> spideyman: no luck with amarok or the firewire-id. The firewire-id can't be found (it's an old 3rd gen, not a 3rd gen nano) and amarok gives errors on transfer.
<oCean_> wh4vn_: libtoolize package is called 'libtool'
<spideyman> <gnr`> then cd into the unzipped directory look for configure if you see it ./configure
<Dykam> unop, no idea?
<unop> Dykam, what does this give you?  apt-cache policy monodevelop-query
<Dykam> oh
<unop> !info monodevelop-query
<ubottu> Package monodevelop-query does not exist in intrepid
<spideyman> <hesselink> gtkpod might automount it
<wh4vn_> oCean: I will try, thanks!
<unop> Dykam, heh -- see what ubottu just said ^^
<oCean_> wh4vn_: however, Seems you're trying to build ddrescue, which is also in repos (apt-get install ddrescue)
<uaneme> ikonia: is the realtek nic a problem kid?
<Dykam> unop, why does it then display in the search results...
<hesselink> spideyman: it's mounted, and all apps can read it, but writing doesn't work
<Dykam> and doesn't give an error
<sureis> Hi, do a lot of people use Elementary OS?
<hesselink> even though mount tells me: /dev/sdc2 on /media/IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<wh4vn_> oCean: ddrescue?
<unop> Dykam, are you on intrepid?
<ikonia> uaneme: well it's a closed source driver as I recall
<Dykam> euhm, think so, wait
<wh4vn_> oCean: why I must install it?
<ikonia> uaneme: so the update may have broken that
<uaneme> o hell
<Dykam> yes unop
<oCean_> wh4vn_: sorry, I am mistaken
<unop> Dykam, it appears to be a virtual package - that's why - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=intrepid&keywords=monodevelop-query
<spideyman> <hesselink> yes thats why i had to manually write the firewire id cause it sees it but cannot write to it
<Dykam> oh
<oCean_> wh4vn_: that had nothing to do with you
<uaneme> ikonia: is there a way to rollback that update?
<unop> Dykam, seems like it is provided by monodevelop-database
<ikonia> uaneme: not really - I'd look at fixing the issue
<hesselink> spideyman: ok, but the tool on your link says "Couldn't read xml sysinfo from /dev/sdc", and the manual method doesn't turn up an ID either
<Dykam> but, unop, I based my opinion of dpkg being broken, because of an error message when about someting saying  ->cache() when updating
<uaneme> ok
<unop> Dykam, hmm, well, do you still have that error message?
<Dykam> nope... few hours ago
<oCean_> gnr`: Saw that you tried unpacking ddrescue-xx.tar.gz ... ddrescue is also in the repos, install it using apt-get
<spideyman> <hesselink> Im outta ideas persistence is the key
<Dykam> produced by the gui-updater intregrated into ubuntu
<wh4vn_> oCean: I still get another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123396/
<unop> Dykam, well, if you get it again .. come back and we'll see what we can do
<Dykam> :P
<hesselink> spideyman: I've already spent a day googling... but thanks, I'll keep looking
<uaneme> ive read about a post where the firewall was locked after an update but far as i can see ip tables are accepting all traffic
<oCean_> wh4vn_: sorry, dunno anything about that
<spideyman> <hesselink> sorry i couldnt be more help
<wh4vn_> oCean: :) Not at all
<outlier> How does one find the changelog or readme or whatever for different version of a package?  I have flashplugin-nonfree in like 4 versions in the repository (9.0.124, 9.0.152, 9.0.159, and one marked 10.0.1.218...really9.0.124.)
<Dykam> unop, are there nog logs of the update-manager?
<unop> Dykam, errm, i dunno - i don't run a standard gnome desktop
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> anyone else?
<ubuntistas> adobe air is a bin file how can i install it?
<unop> Dykam, maybe someone else knows?  but i doubt it anyway
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<Dykam> ubuntistas, hmm, I've done it few months ago
<giaco> hello
<unop> ubuntistas,  chmod +x /path/to/file.bin;  /path/to/file.bin
<methods> is the new catalyst driver supported ?
<Dykam> exec <binfile>?
<uaneme> ikonia:  what if i boot with the other kernel?
<Dykam> oh, yeah
<giaco> I've made "dd if=mydiskimage.img of=/dev/sdb1" . How can I check the progress of the execution? Any feeback?
<ikonia> uaneme: try it, it will probably still work
<ubuntistas> unop no file or directory man
<unop> giaco,  kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<unop> ubuntistas, you have to substitute the right path and file there
<uaneme> now booting with 27-7 kernel
<bernz> giaco, unless you provided a switch that shows feedback (some kind of "verbose" option), if there is one, there isn't an wasy way
<ubuntistas> how i can't get it unop iam anewbie
<bernz> there isn't an easy way, either
<oCean_> unop: kill ?
<unop> bernz, sure there is .. see my response
<wh4vn_> oCean: :) I
<tbalthazar> unop: just to tell you that your solution did the trick. I can now bypass the mysql root password prompt. FYI, the commit : http://github.com/suitmymind/ubuntu-machine/commit/a0eb036b56a3a95e58e669944920767d08912097  Thanks.
<hesselink> Anyone have any ideas: I'm still having trouble writing to my 3rd gen ipod over firewire in 8.10. USB works, reading over firewire works. It says it's mounted rw, but no apps (gtkpod/amarok/rhythmbox) can write.
<unop> oCean_, yes, kill
<unop> $ whatis kill
<unop> kill (1)             - send a signal to a process
<wh4vn_> oCean: :) I've found a deb pakage for gyachi, it
<bernz> giaco, i stand corrected :-)  (and now i know something new too ;-)
<wh4vn_> allright
<Travis-42> hello, how do I restart sound?  I was listening to pandora, and now my sound is playing an annoying repeated noise and won't stop
<unop> tbalthazar, cool
<uaneme> hehe .. on 27-7 network still works ikonia
<Seveas> Travis-42, time to shoot pulseaudio in the head.
<ubuntistas> unop i don't get iam a newbie
<oCean_> unop: yes, i understand kill very well. It seems the guy was asking 'how to check progress on dd command'
<Seveas> Travis-42, killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio &
<uaneme> but how to fix it for 27-11
<unop> oCean_, ok then, what does kill do?
<unop> ubuntistas,   where did you save the .bin file?
<ubuntistas> desktop
<ubuntistas> unop
<Travis-42> Seveas: not stopping the sound
<Travis-42> I think I'm actually using ALSA
<unop> ubuntistas,  cd ~/Desktop;  chmod +x the_file_name.bin && the_file_name.bin
<unop> ubuntistas, sorry, made a mistake.    cd ~/Desktop;  chmod +x the_file_name.bin && ./the_file_name.bin
<unop> oCean_,  man dd | grep -i kill
<Travis-42> "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop" stops the noise, but when I turn it back on, the noise is back?
<giaco> unop, are you sure that that command wont stop the dd execution?
<bernz> Travis-42, perhaps then it's another process that's creating the sound which has gone zombie?
<unop> giaco, no as SIGUSR1 is not a termination signal
<Travis-42> bernz: Hmm, I'll start exiting things
<bernz> giaco, if you're thinking "kill" would be better named "sig", i'd agree.. but it's too late for that ;-)
<unop> giaco, see the dd(1) manpage
<uaneme> ikonia:  i found a few posts on the forum regarding Realtek on 27-7 and 27-11
<yuri_> ive got an onboard ati hd3200. with the fglrx drivers I get screen flickering. i updated to the latest drivers but still get flickering. any ideas?
<giaco> unop, I've a problem, my pid is 1499 but $1499 returns "kill: (499) - No such process"
<giaco> it trips the leading 1
<giaco> *strips
<Pici> giaco: Drop the $
<unop> giaco, who asked you to put a $ there?
<unop> :)
<outlier> What is the correct version of flashplugin-nonfree to install into Hardy (or Intrepid) at this time?
<oCean_> unop: aha! have to admit I did not know that the USR1 signal did that to dd.
<giaco> I've interpreted your suggestion in a wrong syntax
<giaco> it's working :-)
<giaco> thank you! I didn't know about this USR1 trick
<unop> giaco,  kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)  # would have worked quite literally
<giaco> I wrote $1499 instead of 1499
<il_padrino> !package lftp-ssl
<unop> giaco, what i mean is.   $(pidof dd)   would have found the PID of dd and passed that on to kill
<il_padrino> ? lftp-ssl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntistas> unop the file name is AdobeAIRInstaller
<bob999> hi - is anyone aware of an channel for skype for linux?
<il_padrino> i'm looking for lftp-ssl for ubuntu :S
<il_padrino> any idea?
<unop> ubuntistas, sorry, made a mistake.    cd ~/Desktop;  chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin && ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Dykam> unop, can't find it, only plain logs of succesfull operations
<Seveas> il_padrino, apt-get install lftp
<bernz> unop, on that subject, what if there's more than one same-named process running -- how does the shell evaluate $(pidof x) then?
<mimilus> hello
<arvind_khadri> !hi | mimilus
<ubottu> mimilus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<il_padrino> Seveas, there is only lftp no with ssl
<il_padrino> :S
<Seveas> il_padrino, the lftp in the 'lftp' package can do ssl as well
<bob999> can anyone tell me how i can read the chat history in the Ubuntu skype release?
<reanimation> hello
<hesselink> Anyone have any ideas: I'm still having trouble writing to my 3rd gen ipod over firewire in 8.10. USB works, reading over firewire works. It says it's mounted rw, but no apps (gtkpod/amarok/rhythmbox) can write.
<reanimation> hey guys i am having a problem
<shadeslayer> hi i need help with lm-sensors
<unop> bernz, it'd fail .. the extra PIDs would become arguments to kill (which it wouldn't understand)
<ScottG489> How can I allow files to be renamed when I click on them when highlighted? Right now the only way i can rename a file is by right clicking on it and selecting rename
<shadeslayer> reanimation: go ahead all of us are listening
<reanimation> some of my data is not removed from the trush
<Seveas> unop, kill can kill multiple processes at once just fine :)
<mimilus> Can I make a dist upgrade from gutsy to hardy with my personnal ubuntu mirror, it contains hardy components, if not what must i put on my mirror to do it ?
<diesel> How do I change my default window manager?
<shadeslayer> diesel: logout>options
<Seveas> ScottG489, make sure to click on the name, not the icon
<ScottG489> Seveas: Yea ive tried clicking pretty much every way lol
<reanimation> even after changing the permission i am not able to remove that data
<Seveas> ScottG489, well taht WFM in gnome :)
<reanimation> please help me
<shadeslayer> diesel: then change sessiom>window manager
<ScottG489> Seveas: lol wait what?
<arvind_khadri> mimilus, use the standard repos
<Seveas> reanimation, you want everything in the trash gone?
<Seveas> ScottG489, WFM == Works For Me :)
<ScottG489> Seveas: Oh. hm :/
<mimilus> arvind_khadri, I have a poor internet connection
<SlimeyPete> urg
<reanimation> no !!! i just delet some data from a folder but these data is not removed from trush
<SlimeyPete> is there any way to install Eclipse without it depending on GCJ?
<SlimeyPete> I want to use the Sun JVM
<SlimeyPete>  / JDK
<Seveas> SlimeyPete, I was wondering the same recently. Habg on while I find out
<mimilus> arvind_khadri, and maybe i'll have to dist upgrade some other gutsy to hardy
<arvind_khadri> mimilus, its better to do it that way...or get a alternate cd from somewhere and use it to upgrade
<arvind_khadri> !alternate | mimilus
<ubottu> mimilus: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<testi> Where can I find e binary debian linux kernel package for asus eee, that won't have any problems with SD cards like the current newest kernel available from array.org or whatever kernel easypeasy comes with?
<Pici> testi: I'd start by asking in #debian
<reanimation> hey guys how to update hardy to interprid
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Chousuke> SlimeyPete: looks like you just need something to provide the java2-runtime virtual package
<mimilus> arvind_khadri, When i've done my own mirror it was for can dist upgrade directly with it :(
<testi> Pici, no - for ubuntu
<Chousuke> SlimeyPete: sun-java6-jre provides it
<Seveas> SlimeyPete, install the sun things first and apt-get -oApt::Get::InstallRecommends=false install eclipse
<testi> Pici, Ubuntu Intrepid
<Pici> testi: You aren't going to find one, thats why projects such as EasyPeasy exist.
<uaneme> ubuntu really needs a rollback system for kernel upgrades
<bernz> unop, i dropped there for a second and maybe missed your response: how does $(pidof x) evaluate when there's more than one x process running?
<Chousuke> uaneme: rollback? just boot the old kernel and uninstall the new one? :/
<Seveas> Chousuke, eclipse-platform Recommends: eclipse-platform-gcj, so if you don't disable the installation of Recommended packages, you'll end up with gcj anyway
<testi> Pici - Is easy peasy dead?
<arvind_khadri> mimilus, i guess you can
<klystik> Hi, I edited the cron.deny file, removed the user "nobody" and added "nobody" in cron.allow. I can now create a cron command like "crontab /path/to/command.txt", how would I edit this cron in the future from command line though? Without editing the file where crons are listed?
<Chousuke> Seveas: right, forgot that they're installed by default on Ubuntu :/
<Pici> testi: I don't think so.  Its just not an official Ubuntu variabnt.
<unop> bernz, with regards to kill .. it would send the signal to each one of them
<SlimeyPete> Seveas: thanks
<uaneme> thx Chousuke
<uaneme> !!!
<Seveas> klystik, crontab -e
<bernz> unop, oh i see, it's 'kill' who understands '$(pidof )'... :-) cheers
<unop> bernz, so i'd say it depends on what the entire command was and whether or not multiple PIDs pose a problem
<unop> bernz, no, bash does the expansion and passes it on to kill
<bernz> unop, oh, okay, got it
<Menothusis> My firefox will not start, i always get the message "Firefox is alredy running, but is not responding", I have rebooted my computer three times now and still get the same message.
<Sigkill> hi guy's and gals
<Sigkill> im having some trouble using my id_dsa, Im connecting to my home ubuntu server, and im trying to connect to another machine
<bernz> Menothusis, i've had that happen on firefox-XP as well, so it must be that FF has some kind of state file somewhere that should have been erased, but still exists, and it's "blocking" the startup
<Sigkill> the ssh client ask's for password to unlock my id_dsa file, but it should not be password protected... it has something to do with gnome-keyring i think
<Menothusis> bernz, any idea where i could find this file?
<bernz> Menothusis, that's just a wild guess, and even if on the right track, i have no idea specifically which file or where it might be ;-/
<diginux> Sigkill: when you seutp the key did it have a password on it?
<n2diy> I've been playing with sbackup, and just did a restore on my test box, now I can't open a terminal on it!?
<Menothusis> could removing and re-instaling fix the problem?
<unop> Menothusis,  find ~/.mozilla/firefox/ -iname "*lock*" -type f -exec rm -vi {} +
<bernz> Menothusis, however, on 'nixy systems, it's easier to guess; check your home folder for one starting with '.' ("hidden"), for firefox's local settings; maybe there's a file in there called "something-session" or "something-lock" or similar which just needs erasing
<unop> Menothusis, that command should find the lockfiles and ask you if you want to remove them
<klystik> Seveas: how do I exit from crontab -e? (ssh n00b)
<bernz> there, unop's suggestion sounds good
<Sigkill> diginux: no, and i use it without password all the time, when im using gnome without problems.. but know when im connecting frmo remote, it doesnt work
<unop> klystik, if the editor is vi.   ESC :wq
<Seveas> klystik, depends on your editor. I think you're using nano, so ctrl+O and then ctrl+X
<diginux> Sigkill: so if you open a shell, and ssh, the key works fine, but some gui program you try to use asks you for a pw to unlock the key?
<Sigkill> diginux: indeed, the first time after i've logined
<Menothusis> unop, i get the message cannot find command "iname"
<diginux> Sigkill: what program is asking for it?
<unop> Menothusis, that entire line is one command
<Sigkill> diginux: im not at home right know, so im not 100% sure. but i think its the gnome-keyring-manager?
<unop> Menothusis, copy and paste it in your terminal
<Menothusis> I get ".mozilla/firefox/: is a directory" now
<ubuntistas> adobe air is slow and it's crap
<Menothusis> unop, nvm
 * bernz . o O ( someone needs to invent typable delimiters that are widely-intuitively-understood to mean "do not type these, but everything between them" :-)
<erUSUL> bernz: « » ¿?
<bernz> erUSUL, those look good: how are they done on a "standard" (US) keyboard? :-)
<Menothusis> unop, would it make any difference if the profile i'm using is in a different directory?
<erUSUL> bernz: most people do not know how to get those out of their keyboars ;)
<erUSUL> bernz: dunno in my spanish keyboard are AltGr + z or x
<unop> Menothusis, yes, you have to remove the lockfiles from the directory that contains the profile firefox will use
<twistedr> does nybody have some idea where i could get some php related helpo
<bernz> erUSUL, yeah, i guess i would need to remap or something - my AltGr is not "special", just a regular Alt (without switching layouts)
<Seveas> twistedr, #php
<twistedr> thx
<Menothusis> unop, that didnt fix the problem
<unop> Menothusis, did it ask you to delete any files?
<Menothusis> yes several, including a file called .parentlock
<unop> Menothusis, are you sure firefox isn't running now?   ps aux | grep -i firefox
<ubuntistas> i have an adobe air gadget folder how can i delete it ?, it has a root permision
<gotgenes> I have an Alternate Install CD. Is it still possible to do a minimal install per the Server CD using this installer?
<n8tuserf> ubuntistas -> root ownership?
<smthnelse> Hi, I'm using Debian 5.0 and X just crashed! I can't get it to start again and I know this is the wrong channel but I get a message saying I'm banned, I can't see any reason for that other than being there with Xchat before X crashed and maybe only 1 connection allowed..? Anyway, anyone think you could help me out? Possibly in pm since it's a bit OT
<tonyyarusso> gotgenes: yes.
<Pici> smthnelse: Try asking in #debian
<ubuntistas> what do u mean?
<smthnelse> Pici: read my message
<Menothusis> unop, it returns one result, grep -i firefox
<ubuntistas> i installed it now and i wanna delete it
<tonyyarusso> gotgenes: I believe it's a pretty obvious option from the menu.
<gotgenes> tonyyarusso: I selected "command-line system"
<Pici> smthnelse: We do not handle Debian support here.  YOu can ask in #freenode for help figuring out your ban reason
<unop> Menothusis, run the find command again.. see if it finds anything
<gotgenes> from the F4 menu
<smthnelse> Pici: I'm getting a message saying I'm banned but I haven't done anything.
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I installed firestarter, trying to basically have NAT for the internal network [eth0] to our external network [connected to eth1]... But, in effect, its not working, giving an Unknown Error when trying to start the firewall... Can anyone help?
<bernz> ubuntistas, it's not always the case, but if a file/dir is root-owned, you should ask yourself "should i really be deleting this?" (and if sure, 'sudo rm x' or 'sudo rmdir x' where 'x' is the thing to lose)
<tonyyarusso> gotgenes: That'll do it, yeah.
<gotgenes> tonyyarusso: rock on, thanks so much
<n2diy> I'm trying to do an sbackup over ssh to my test box, and I'm getting permission errors. The target dir. is /var, which is owned by root, and is in the admin group. Should I enable "others" to write to the dir, or add myself to the group?
<Menothusis> unop, still just returns grep -i firefox as the only result
<unop> Menothusis, the find command shouldn't return that :)
<bernz> ubuntistas, also 'man rm' to find out about '-r' option (CAREFUL!)
<ubuntistas> MINI Cuckoo Clock
<Menothusis> unop, the process no longer exsists, so i cannot kill it
<ubuntistas> this the file how can i remove it?
<Menothusis> unop, oops
<ubuntistas> bernz
<Menothusis> unop, no results
<bernz> ubuntistas, you could do 'sudo rm -r "MINI Cuckoo Clock"' with the double quotes included, but not the single quotes
<ubuntistas> ?
<bernz> ubuntistas, and this requires you to be in the directory which contains "MINI Cuckoo Clock" subdirectory
<Daremonai> is there a tool i can us to see if my domain is at risk?
<unop> Menothusis, you mentioned something about your profile being in another directory? is that the case?
<bernz> ubuntistas, but if you are thinking to remove an application/library just by deleting it, perhaps reconsider and use apt/synaptic/aptitude/etc to do a "proper" removal
<Menothusis> unop, yes, i ran your command in both directories
<Menothusis> unop, no results
<bernz> Daremonai, at risk of what? the only actual risk is social engineering -- if a human can convince the human who is "safeguarding" the data that contains domain info (registry), with money, or whatever, to make that data insecure, all bets are off... otherwise, no one can just "steal" your domain
<sieken> i have some problem with my internet connection on my aspire one ebook, or whatever they're called. after i installed some updates i hasn't been able to connect on either wireless or the normal wired eth0-thing. anyone know whats up?
<unop> Menothusis, errm, did you run the command in or on both directories - there's a difference
<bernz> (obviously, if you let it expire, it can be scooped up by people)
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I installed firestarter, trying to basically have NAT for the internal network [eth0] to our external network [connected to eth1]... But, in effect, its not working, giving an Unknown Error when trying to start the firewall... Can anyone help?
<unop> Menothusis, to run it in a directory.     find . -iname "*lock*" -type f -exec rm -vi {} +
<Menothusis> unop, on, i changed the path in your find command
<bernz> so, ubuntistas, you have an app you want to remove from your system, right?
<unop> Menothusis, hmm .. ok, try backing up your profile directory then deleting it
<ubuntistas> no just a folder bernz i just delted it with the command u sent me
<unop> Menothusis, you can always import settings, bookmarks, etc if firefox works later
<Daremonai> bernz, I'm talking about the possibility for someone to find a vulnerability and perhaps do malicious acts to it, or some bad configuration that allows intruders to take advantage of my system. I was on dnsstuff.com I ran the domain health check, it told me i have 2 'vulnerabilities' or smth, but it wouldn't tell me what they were.
<bernz> ubuntistas, okay, great... again, be careful when using "rm -r" because it can be VERY destructive; always double-check your command line when deleting (or massive modification) is involved ;-)
<n2diy> I'm trying to do an sbackup over ssh to my test box, and I'm getting permission errors. The target dir. is /var, which is owned by root, and is in the admin group. Should I enable "others" to write to the dir, or add myself to the group?
<ubuntistas> ok why destructive>
<ubuntistas> ?
<blodski> is ubuntu picky when moving settings etc to a new pc with different hw?
<bernz> Daremonai, oh, i see... well, not that there *aren't* risks, but keep in mind a lot of "businesses" depend on your fear of the unknown (e.g. anti-virus makers, *fake*-anti-virus makers, etc)
<bernz> Daremonai, but does it actual describe the vulnerabilities, or does it want you to sign up to find out more?
<Daremonai> bernz, true... which is why i'm asking here to see if there's a way to check for current known vulnerabilities, etc.
<bernz> Daremonai, i think they might be referring more to ways your actual site can get hacked
<Daremonai> bernz, sign up and pay.
<Menothusis> unop, didnt work either, could re-installing firefox fix the problem?
<ubuntistas> does the terminal has a history
<ubuntistas> ?
<bernz> Daremonai, yeah, so to me, it sounds kinda sketchy (they just want your money)... it's like those 'you are the 100000th visitor' ads -- how could they possibly be real, right? so therefore it's just a "lure" to get your money
<Daremonai> bernz, that's basically it, I would like to see if there are some empty holes that need to be shut, and where they are.
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I installed firestarter, trying to basically have NAT for the internal network [eth0] to our external network [connected to eth1]... But, in effect, its not working, giving an Unknown Error when trying to start the firewall... Can anyone help?
<jester7> is anyone here familiar with setting up LVM?
<bernz> Daremonai, unfortunately, there's no quick and simple scan to do that, but more general stuff: e.g. check ALL  open ports on your gateway (e.g. router) -- ONLY open those that you actually need (e.g. 80 for HTTP, and so on)
<unop> Menothusis, it might do - yea
<Daremonai> bernz, possibly, which is why i am not going to pay them for such stuff.. but am still looking for a way to like 'scan' it.
<Blinny> What packages create/use the ~/.wapi directory ?
<kickaha> hi
<MightyTweek> Daremonai: The tests that dnsstuff.com performs aren't for "vulnerabilities" per se, they are for problems which could affect people's ability to reach your site. Check their sample report to see what kind of stuff they check: http://private.dnsstuff.com/tools/dnsreportsmpl.ch?domain=amazon.com
<bernz> Daremonai, also, set your gateway to block/ignore/drop all unsolicited ICMP stuff (PING, etc) because it makes it harder to "feel" the server from the other side (hacker's end)
<Daremonai> bernz, I run netstat all the time with a (watch), the ports that are open are the ones that i want.
<jbwiv> can someone remind me how to start up another Xserver on port :1 and point it to gdm ? I know how to start X on a different port "X :1" but not how to point to gdm...
<g00se_> Can someone tell me which java plugins are available for jaunty and Firefox 3?
<_infidel> Can somebody explain me this error please http://pastebin.com/m6af3435c
<Daremonai> bernz, my ISP already has those done... I cannot ping or be pinged atm.
<leet0s> Hi, anyone knows ICMP tunneling ?
<bernz> Daremonai, awesome -- from the sounds of it, you've already got the basics covered (and often that's enough for 99% of the time)... just keep reading this and that about security, and you'll be fine -- it's a constant uphill battle, security, because the hackers are always one step ahead ;-)
<Menothusis> unop, didnt fix it either
<bernz> Daremonai, i've heard of a "hardened ubuntu" project which (besides being topical) might be of interest to you  :-)
<Daremonai> bernz, true.. am also taking an Internet Security course at uni so I can understand more about this stuff and to see how to prevent or at least try to :)
<Menothusis> unop, fixed it, deleted .mozilla
<Daremonai> bernz, cool, will check it out
<unop> Menothusis, i'm just wondering if you are actually using the profile you think you are using.
<unop> Menothusis, ahh
<jester7> anybody at all using LVM?
<Menothusis> unop, i was using the profile  i thought i was, its shared between windows and linux
<_infidel> Can somebody explain me this error please http://pastebin.com/m6af3435c. Perhaps missing ssl packages? Just guessin
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I installed firestarter, trying to basically have NAT for the internal network [eth0] to our external network [connected to eth1]... But, in effect, its not working, giving an Unknown Error when trying to start the firewall... Can anyone help?
<bernz> unop, could Menothusis put a "watch" of file-touches, and then run FF, and check what files it grabbed at to see what needs deleting? (i don't know if such a "watch for handle attempts on a file" util exists, but...)
<Stevethepirate> leet0s: I've used ICMP tunnels before
<Huufarted> Anybody know of a good package used through Apache that would let me browse and play my music collection?  Perhaps adds a flash or java plugin with play/pause/ff/rew buttons?
<unop> bernz, strace firefox
<bernz> nice! :-)  short 'n' sweet
<Daremonai> MightyTweek, thanks for this, I just changed amazon.com to my site, and i got some statistics :)
 * bernz runs 'strace firefox' for fun
<kristian_> i used to use vso convertxtodvd when i was on windows, to automatically convert and burn xvid movie to dvd so it would be playable on a dvd player. now that i have changed from windows to ubuntu, i want to find an alternative for this operations, is there any programs that can do this in one go, such as vso convertxtodvd can do, or is there simply no program for this? thanks to anyone who can help. :-)
<bernz> OMG, that is the BEST new thing i've learned in months
<MightyTweek> Daremonai: Nice!
<Daremonai> MightyTweek, it showed I only have 1 warning:
<Daremonai> "WARNING: Your SOA (Start of Authority) record states that your master (primary) name server is: rack4.easydns.com.. However, that server is not listed at the parent servers as one of your NS records! This is legal, but you should be sure that you know what you are doing. "
 * bernz invokes any listening deities to bless the creators/maintainers of 'strace'
<Menothusis> I have three hard-drives installed in my computer, each time i reboot, the drive changes its /dev/ location. For example on of my HDs went from /dev/sda5 to /dev/sdb5, making my /etc/fstab rules invalid.
<Daremonai> MightyTweek, hmm I might be wrong about something :S
<MightyTweek> _infidel: looks like the FOO-req.pem file does not exist
 * bernz . o O ( i can't believe i've never run into 'strace' before! )
<sipior> bernz: wait until dtrace makes it to linux: strace seems like a flint-tipped spear in comparison.
<sinara> ..
<khirr> how could i use permision 666 when i mount a unit?
<sipior> khirr: what sort of filesystem? (i assume unit == disk :-)
<khirr> sudo mount owner -o sync -w -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sony
<MightyTweek> Daremonai: I'm afraid I might not be much help without knowing the specifics of your hosting configuration
<khirr> sipior sudo mount owner -o sync -w -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sony but i just can copy files how root, i'd like can copy how user
<bernz> sipior, i'm salivating... :-D
<Daremonai> MightyTweek, such as?
<bernz> sipior, (P.S. awesome metaphor)
<craigbass1976> trying to mount up a windows drive that crapped out on me.  Unable to open /dev/sdb  Ran chkdisk in windows first, and THAT crapped out eventually.  Any ideas?  I need a file on this drive
<Daremonai> MightyTweek, do you mind if we take it to PM or smth?
<bernz> craigbass1976, can you run the chkdsk again (and again if necessary) until it "succeeds"?
<ProfeticX> are there any wubigurus here?  I'm having trouble with my virtual disks...
<bernz> craigbass1976, AFAIK, the ntfs-3g driver [you're probably using] wants windows volumes to be cleanly dismounted by windows; if they are "dangling", it knows, and it's afraid to touch them; you can force it, however, with a switch
<khirr> sudo mount owner -o sync -w -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sony cant write how user, but i can how root, what could i do?
<sipior> khirr: have a look at the umask option for mount.
<ubuntistas> why firefox only tells me close tabs and not save and quit?
<khirr> sipior how use umask opt? when should i write this
<geirha> khirr: you can make yourself the owner of all files with -o sync,uid=$USER
<ubuntistas> ?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<khirr> geirha thanksssssssssss, it works
<bernz> ubuntistas, either some option is disabled (go to 'Edit | Preferences' and tab around a bit), or you have a weird build that can't save (early version?)
 * bernz . o O ( dad gummit, too slow! )
<ProfeticX> are there any wubigurus here?  I'm having trouble with my virtual disks...
<craigbass1976> bernz, it would have helped if I was sudoing.  DOH!
<mohanohi> hi guys..
<george222> hi, why isn't ffmpeg compiled with --enable-libmp3lame?
<george222> i can't get any sound frmo it at all :/
<mohanohi> i am building openmovieeditor software from source, it asked many dependency and i am downloading and building the building next dependent files..
<unop> george222,  MP3 isn't an open standard/format
<mohanohi> some of the files are already installed according to synaptic package mananger..
<sieken> anyone know about the aspire one and a non-working connection?
<vigge_sWe> hai
<mohanohi> why doesn't it show up for the compiler?
<george222> unop - oh. so why then do i get no sound when encoding with ffmpeg? isn't that kinda useless?
<vigge_sWe> why can't I post on the ubunut forums?
<Huufarted> issue with vsftpd.  Anonymous login, I'm trying to set the home directory to /music, but since I'm chroot'ing the anonymous login, it gives me an error because it doesn't match what the anonymous user is jailed to.  Anybody know how to change the chroot directory for a specific user (anonymous) in vsftpd?
<bernz> craigbass1976, doh indeed! but did it complain about the "dirty" state of the windows volume, or that's okay now?
<unop> george222, what are you doing with ffmpeg .. encoding an mp3?
<mohanohi> now that software needs portaudio2.0 file.. i am unable to find the source from internet. But actually according to synaptic its already installed.. Why is it so? can pls anybody help me..
 * ProfeticX will just burn the damn disk next time...   Wubi is toooo much trouble
<diginux> mohanohi: did you install the -dev version?
<mohanohi> hmmm.. need to check it out..
<george222> unop - i'm transcoding a movie from mp4 to h264
<vigge_sWe> does an admin need to activate my forum account before I can post?
<lstarnes> mohanohi: you most likely need the -dev package that goes with it for the headers needed for development
<unop> george222, what audio container are you using? if any?
<mohanohi> ok.. thanx guys now i am installing..
<cmdr_awesome> question, is there a room for people working on mobile technologies?
<mohanohi> those dev files..
<george222> unop - i'm not specifying one
<arvind_khadri> cmdr_awesome, #openmoko
<cmdr_awesome> arvind_khadri: I am talking like sms and mms
<arvind_khadri> cmdr_awesome, no idea sorry
 * ProfeticX haxors his wubi install with old Redhat 6 install madia checked out from the public library
<bernz> ProfeticX, i'm still waiting to hear that someone has figured out how to boot from .ISO file contained in another file system on a USB stick so we can stop burning endless CDs for no good reason -- unless isolinux or something can already do that
<frank_b> I want to connect my netbook to my desktop computer via an usb cable. both are running ubuntu. is there anything special I have to do or something to watch out for?
<unop> george222, hmm. maybe you should specify one?
<george222> unop, i've tried, and it's failed :(
<cmdr_awesome> arvind_khadri: okies, I will ask in the openmoko room
<george222> unop - should i rebbuild ffmpeg with libmp3lame?
<cmdr_awesome> I was just looking for a simple mms webservice I could hook into, and I wasn't finding anything on google.
<unop> george222, yea, no harm in that .. it might also fix your problem
 * ProfeticX predicts only losers will use wubi in the year 3000
<bsnider> where is the mount point for the archivemounter?
<sieken> is there some way to restore old drivers? because my connection worked fine before i updated it, så i just want to check if that's the reason.
<george222> unop - what audio container would you recommend? ac3?
<Daremonai> is there a way to know which program is listening on a certain port?
<danbhfive> sieken: boot with an older kernel
<Nasra> any1 in here having related problem with Ubuntu box.....rebooting ...after shutting down all by itself?
<Nasra> thanks
<sieken> how do i do that?
<sieken> i'm still fairly new to this.
<danbhfive> sieken: pick it at the grub menu
<unop> george222, it depends on the device that will play the transcoded file .. generally for PCs, ac3 will do fine
<george222> thanks unop, i'll have a go at rebuilding
<Stevethepirate> leet0s: I've used ICMP tunnels before
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I installed firestarter, trying to basically have NAT for the internal network [eth0] to our external network [connected to eth1]... But, in effect, its not working, giving an Unknown Error when trying to start the firewall... Can anyone help?
<unop> george222, you could try aac too
<bernz> Daremonai, some mutation of netstat might work
<mhiku> what can i download similar to wget but have multithreading capabilities?
<vigge_sWe> does an admin need to activate my forum account before I can post?
<Daremonai> bernz, yeah, I thought netstat can give that.. mmm.. i should find out what the command is
<unop> vigge_sWe, you could ask in #ubuntu-forums
<xubuntu> hello every body I would like to set up a mail server with xubuntu just locally for the moment and I have no domain
<hay_ig2000> hi all, i resized my ubuntu partition and after that the boot time was prolonged by nearly 10 seconds
<PMantis> Hi guys... not sure where else to ask, but a school system has 8.04 installed, and OpenOffice Writer won't spell check for any user that logs in. Trying to figure out what is missing.
 * ProfeticX despises and nashes his teeth on wubi, shaves his head, and rues the day he chose to use WUBI
<bernz> Daremonai, the '-p' option yields PID and process name ... that's probably useful... 'man nestat' away!  :-)
<hay_ig2000> why is that?
<Daremonai> bernz, thanks :)
<bernz> erm, 'man netstat', that is
<xubuntu> when i try to get mails with thunderbird it asks for a password for ubuntu and I set it to blank because there is no passwd
<bernz> no worries
<xubuntu> I have a login failure anyone has an idea ?
<ma5t3rw1tt> I was wondering if anyone knew anything about getting 1280x800 resolution on a intel integrated chipset 954gm?
<bernz> xubuntu, caps lock inadvertently on? (don't know if there's a "warning")
<xubuntu> there is no password
<xubuntu> it is the default ubuntu user
<iGmail> How to uninstall the *.sh package?
<xubuntu> maybe if you have e link to a simple tutorial using mail server just for local ?
<bernz> xubuntu, hmm... is this the first attempt, or is this a "known good/working" user account?
<sieken> tried to reboot with an older kernel, but no difference. can't connect.
<sipior> xubuntu: surely thunderbird is asking for the password attached to the mail account you're fetching from? or are you looking at a local spool?
<xubuntu> I think it is asking for the account password but the account has no passwd
<vigge_sWe> does an admin need to activate my forum account before I can post?
<iGmail> Is there any one could tell me How to Uninstall the *.sh package?
<lstarnes> vigge_sWe: I don't think so
<lstarnes> iGmail: which package was it?
<khirr> sdb is only for usb-units and diskettes?
<vigge_sWe> because I can't post or view imnages :'(
<vigge_sWe> images*
<danbhfive_jaunty> iGmail: .sh is a very generic extension for a script.  You will probably have to look for uninstall directions from where ever you got it
<lstarnes> vigge_sWe: try logging out then logging back in
<iGmail> lstarnes: autojump
<vigge_sWe> still same
<lstarnes> iGmail: the makers of that script likely have documentation for it
<vigge_sWe> I never got an email either
<lstarnes> iGmail: it might not be possible to uninstall it through the script
<danbhfive_jaunty> iGmail: what is it?
<bernz> okay, well, it's a shame that ma5...whatever left so quickly, but for the log, i'll answer: to get 1280x800 working on intel 945gm chipset systems (many laptops), you're looking for the '915resolution' hack package
<iGmail> lstarnes: so How to uninstall that package?
<arvind_khadri> iGmail, read the README in the source for uninstall instructions
<iGmail> danbhfive_jaunty: autojump, the packages name.
<lstarnes> iGmail: there might not be a way to uninstall it other than removing every single file it installed and reverting every change it made to other files
<xubuntu> I think my problem is in the postfix config
<vigge_sWe> can anyone download the wallpaper from here and upload it elsewhere so I can have it?
<vigge_sWe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6744753
<xubuntu> all the tutorials are for domains
<iGmail> arvind_khadri: i did it. but have no any one word like "uninstall"
<Guest65513> can you tel me any commando's
<arvind_khadri> iGmail, you would have to remove every file the installer installed...
<bernz> vigge_sWe, if you want it, i presume you've seen it (in a browser), in which case, you already have it (in your browser cache)
<arvind_khadri> Guest65513, to do what?
<mohanohi> building openmovieeditor now it shows that i had to build libquicktime with lame enabled
<vigge_sWe> bernz, no, that is the only one on the net
<xubuntu> I leave bye
<vigge_sWe> search google and you wont find the hp mie wallpaper
<iGmail> arvind_khadri: so needs i type "dpkg -L autojump" for got all the files?
<bernz> xubuntu, sorry, i don't know much about domains (yet), in terms of mail configs and stuff... i've never run an MTA
<mohanohi> when go to libquicktim and do ./configure --with-lame it shows lame: Missing (Go to http://www.mp3dev.org)
<danbhfive_jaunty> vigge_sWe: you want the black wallpaper with faint white swirls?
<vigge_sWe> yeh
<mohanohi> But actually libquicktime folder contains lame folder which has some build files..
<arvind_khadri> iGmail, no... you will have to manually find it.... locate <name>
<lstarnes> mohanohi: do you have liblame-dev installed?
<bernz> vigge_sWe, oh, is it a file attachment you can't get at somehow, you mean?
<vigge_sWe> yep
<vigge_sWe> the forums isn't sending any mails, it seems
<vigge_sWe> like the mail server is down or something
<jpds> vigge_sWe: Try #ubuntuforums
<sieken> is there any way to emulate windows drivers?
<vigge_sWe> ty
<mohanohi> i think no..
<mohanohi> synaptic doesn't show that package..
<danbhfive_jaunty> vigge_sWe: are you getting anything from me?
<vigge_sWe> well, it said connection failed
<kristian_> i found the kernel!
<lstarnes> mohanohi: do you have the multiverse repositories enabled?
<danbhfive_jaunty> ic
<iGmail> arvind_khadri: My god, if the packages has so much files, it's big jobs for me..
<bernz> vigge_sWe, it's a pretty nice wallpaper; i can send you a copy somehow probably, as long as it's okay with the originator (i assume so, correct me otherwise -- it's laissez-faire honor system in my world :-)
<arvind_khadri> iGmail, i know... thats why we should avoid compiling :)
<mohanohi> where to enable lstarnes?
<george222> grrr - faad test failed when trying to configure ffmpeg :/
<lstarnes> mohanohi: system > administration > software sources
<bernz> vigge_sWe, PM me contact info (email addy or something) for receipt of file (size approx 715KB)
<khirr> how can i create .deb packages?
<mohanohi> i can't find multiverse repositories word in that dialogue box..
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to chmod all of the DIRECTORIES and subdirectories to a+x?
<glitsj16> mohanohi: lstarnes: isn't the package called libmp3lame-dev ?
<arvind_khadri> khirr, read the maintainers guide at debian.org
<arvind_khadri> khirr, and go to #ubuntu-motu
<Huufarted> Correction to the above.  Anybody know how to chmod all of the DIRECTORIES and subdirectories of for example /ftproot to a+rw?
<lstarnes> glitsj16: according to the output of aptitude search lame, it shows liblame-dev
<lstarnes> Huufarted: including their files?
<mohanohi> yes.. now i got the package..
<danbhfive_jaunty> Huufarted: -R  ?
<lamego> Huufarted, chmod -R ?
<shadeslayer> hi does ubuntu support USB modems???
<Huufarted> No, not the files, just the directories
<shadeslayer> dial up ones specially
<Huufarted> the directories need execute unless I"m mistaken, but the files I only want r
<whut_> Hi there Ubuntu, can't mount my cdrom using "sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide" - get an error message "mount: /dev/scd0: can't read superblock" - what options shall I try, what can be causing this? As far as I know, the disk was recorder on a Windows machine.
<lamego> Huufarted, find /path -type d -exec chmod a+rw {} \;
<danbhfive_jaunty> Huufarted: yeah, they need execute
<Huufarted> lamego, I figured...  didn't want to use find because I"m lazy, but thanks.  :)  I appreciate it
<Huufarted> thanks, danbhfive_jaunty
<mohanohi> thanx lstarnes, and thanx glitsj16..
<unop> Huufarted, heh, find is the lazy man's tool :)
<mohanohi> I hope installation of software was as simple as double clicking..
<insign> Ubuntu is for any user?
<lasivian> I had a crash while I had an mtp device mounted and I could not unmount it, will that damage it? thanks
<Huufarted> lol unop, I guess you could say that yeah.  :)
<defrysk> ubuntu s even for me
<bernz> insign, yes, even "bad" users... but they won't prosper :-D
<reza1972> سلام
<zimbres> I installed pgplot5 via apt-get but I am not able to find the libraries in /usr/local/lib where should them have been placed?
<reza1972> اینجا کسی ایرانی نیست؟
<kupesoft> Is there a way to mark a USB flash drive partition as hidden and it actually be hidden and not automount?
<arvind_khadri> !ar | reza1972
<ubottu> reza1972: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<lstarnes> zimbres: try /usr/lib.  /usr/local/lib is used for libraries which aren't managed byt he package manager
<lstarnes> *by the
<unop> Huufarted, well. if you are wanting to set execute on directories only   chmod -R +X /path/to/directory
<bernz> kupesoft, you could probably write a udev rule to detect specifically that drive or partition and "do nothing"
<kupesoft> bernz: I mean a generic way, ie on some unknown machine
<zimbres> lstarnes, so where can I find them?
<Huufarted> unop, yeah but that will give execute to all of the files as well as directories.  I used find and got files to have 644 and directories to 755
<insign> bernz, because i want use ubuntu, its is very fast, But I'm afraid of having problems with usability
<unop> Huufarted, no, +X does not affect files
<bernz> kupesoft, in that case, my answer would be "probably, but i don't know exactly... maybe 'man fdisk', etc"
<unop> Huufarted, +x does but not +X
<Huufarted> Oh, gotcha
<Huufarted> I did not know that.  That's hot
<defrysk> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<kupesoft> bernz: I've already marked the partition in question with the hidden flag, it works on osx/win32 but not with whatever Ubuntu is using to automount,
<bernz> insign, well, TBH, i'm not an amateur by any means, but i *still* haven't got my onboard USB host controllers working (primarily because of the combination of my laziness, and a working IO card with USB controllers on it ;-)
<jtaby> hey, how do I check the md5sum of an ubuntu image i just downloaded?
<unop> !md5 > jtaby
<defrysk> md5sum blah
<ubottu> jtaby, please see my private message
<reza1972> Ubottu, I'm persian, not arabian
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bernz> insign, so, imagine if i had no IO card -- i'd have no USB -- that's a pretty big usability problem, to me... otherwise, i'd say you need at least intermediate skills to have any "joy" from ubuntu at this point. people still intimidated by windows details should probably take it slow
<defrysk> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Huufarted> jtaby, just do this:  md5sum <filename>
<reza1972> ok thanks
<lasivian> something is still accessing a previous mount point for a device that was unplugged rather than dismounted, how can I fix this?
<bernz> kupesoft, yeah, good old unix systems -- you can't fool them ;-) i think it might come down to "dirty tricks" like making a driver to recognize the special partition on the systems you *do* want, and then "damaging" the partition table to hide the "secret" one
<kupesoft> bernz: It's not all that secret or important, I was just wondering if there was a quick way -- google wasn't helpfu
<kupesoft> s/helpfu/helpful/
<kupesoft> bernz: Thanks :)
<fosco__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bernz> kupesoft, yeah, those kinds of techniques are usually documented on only one little web page, if at all, which is usually drowned in the sea of SEO and other detritus on the Web... google is useless these days :-]
<Huufarted> Anybody know of a way to provide a media interface to apache to play media files over http with a built in interface to play, pause etc from the browser?
<george222> how do i update my version of libx264??
<lasivian> how can I kill all processes accessing a mount point?
<bernz> kupesoft, you could almost argue that ubuntu is behaving "badly" if the hidden flag is respected by other major OSes (assuming it's intention really matches its name), so maybe someone should petition the ubuntu masters to change this for jaunty onward :-)
<lasivian> or how do I force something to dismount that is hung?
<devilsF001> Hi i'm having an issue with a network interface... well actually I believe the problem lies on the cox network but they are convinced that it is an issue with the "device" basically what is happening is they are not able to see a device connected to the modem on the IP... The box is running fine the network is loading with out error and I can ping the ip from my router is which is using the same gateway,netmask and is on the same net
<lasivian> I cannot get this mpt filesystem to work right
<pepker> #ubuntu-fr
<kupesoft> bernz: Well, it's just a flash in the partition table for a disk, it's nothing more magical than that -- respecting it is up to the OS,
<bernz> lasivian, if you know which process is at fault, you can find it's PID and just 'kill -kill x' where x is the PID
<kupesoft> bernz: s/flash/flag/ -- I just bought a flash drive :P
<bernz> lasivian, probably also you should put 'sudo' in front of that
<lasivian> bernz: no, I don;t, there are no processes active that I think are accessing it
<bullgard4> There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<t2phage> try fuser -km mountpoint
<bernz> kupesoft, heh, yeah, i mean it's more of a political or philosophical thing: if the hidden flag exists at all, should it not be respected by all OSes? if not, what is its use, and isn't a lack of its support a "missing feature" in an OS? and so on... but i don't want to actually get into that myself ;-)
<lasivian> t2phage: that just crashed Gnome
<x_> hi
<x_> ich bräuchte ubuntu sticker,
<bernz> lasivian, maybe i don't understand: you attached USB storage, mounted it, used it, yanked it -- uh oh, something is still trying to use it -- now what? ... is that correct?
<t2phage> lasivian, try lsof | grep mountpoint | xargs kill -9
<[UKSI]Sevi> hallo
<lasivian> bernz: i'm trying to move files to an mpt device but it keeps hanging during copy
<lasivian> and when it's hung it refuses to dismount
<rimvis> ?
<[UKSI]Sevi> hi
<bernz> lasivian, so when it hangs, do you find the process that was doing the transfer, and kill it, and then it still isn't unmountable?
<lasivian> I was using these instructions: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32817 to mount it, but it doesn't like the file copy
<bernz> lasivian, this might be off-topic, but can you set the device to be MSC/MSD instead of MTP?
<lasivian> bernz: oh snap, now I know what it was the terminal window was in the device
<bernz> (not off-topic, but rather a tangent)
<lasivian> bernz: I don;t think so, it's a creatifve Zen
<bernz> oooooooooooooooooooh, classic
<kupesoft> bernz: I'm not sure I could be bothered to put together the bug report, it doesn't *really* matter, and in some cases, I'm sure it's nice for users who don't know how to manually mount to have access hidden partitions.
<Jack_Sparrow> hmw Good morning.  Here anyhow..   PM me when you get a sec.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/123453/
<kupesoft> s/access/access to/
<bernz> kupesoft, fair enough :-)
<lasivian> Amarok and gnomad have crappy interfaces and just dump all the files in the root
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<bernz> lasivian, perhaps it's about time someone made a tool just for the purpose of giving the user a zen-slap when attempting to unmount a device with a shell "inside" it :-D
<lasivian> bernz: too bad I lack the needed skills
 * lasivian heads to lunch
<tomlikestorock> after I do sudo apt-get install cgiirc, what else do I need to do to access it?
<tomlikestorock> I've already set up apache
<bernz> lasivian, well, as long as you have tons of time... you can always get more skills ;-) but time is only abundant to prisoners :-D
<tomlikestorock> to run, but not necessarily to work with ircii
<Hakume> How do I get the file browser to be capable of reading and writing DVDRWs?
<mohanohi> hi guys
<mohanohi> I caught up with another problem while building openmovieeditor
<mohanohi> while building it now shows: Lame Codec in libquicktime not found, reinstall libquicktime with lame enabled
<mhiku>  which is better than prozilla? or a multithread download client can be used in cli
<mohanohi> even though i have installed lame with libquicktime..
<frog_> hi, what does convert to searchable pdf?
<frog_> or extract the text from png?
<bernz> mohanohi, it sounds like you need to rebuild quicktime with lame enabled inside it (as opposed to just having lame installed somewhere on your system)
<frog_> *hi, what does convert pn to searchable pdf?
<Dr_willis_AAO> pn ?
<mohanohi> yes i gave command while installing like ./configure --with-lame while installing libquickitme..
<hwilde> hey everybody - i need to make a command line based interface with slider bars aka alsamixer - is that curses or what? anybody know how to do the color sliders?
<frog_> Dr_willis_AAO: eh... png
<Dr_willis_AAO> frog_,  converting a image file to a searchable pdf. would be a neat trick.
<mohanohi> but previously i didn't give that option and it installed anyway..
<bernz> mohanohi, you mean you built libquicktime after configuring using "--with-lame", or?
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<Dr_willis_AAO> frog_,  there are 'ocr' tools out to convert them to text.. that may work  :)
<mohanohi> not like that..
<tozetre> Okay, so I'm trying to automate an FTP download of files named by date (ie 2009-01-12.tar). I can script the ftp connection and gets all right, but how do I get a variable of the name/date passed into the ftp client?
<frog_> Dr_willis_AAO: yea, ok, i thought someone could recomend me something
<bernz> mohanohi, see, if you say "installed" i don't know if you mean "grabbed a standard build and installed" or "built custom and installed"
<Dr_willis_AAO> frog_,  ocr stuff is basicallywhat you want..  img -> txt -> pdf -- I guess
<teeless> frog_: as Dr_willis_AAO said, try with ocr tools like ocrad or gocr
<bernz> mohanohi, based on your description of the errors, it sounds like something wants a special build of libquicktime
<mohanohi> sorry.. ubuntu is new for me.. i meant built custom and installed without givign that option..
<bernz> (and you have a "regular" build)
<mohanohi> yes..
<bernz> okay, i think i'm with you now
<mohanohi> but now i have to reinstall
<bernz> perhaps you should remove the existing one, then do the custom build with the special options as necessary, and then install that
<unop> tozetre, date="$(date +%Y-%m-%d)";  do_something_with  "$date"
<mohanohi> how to uninstall the previous installation of libquicktime?
<sebsebseb>  
<frog_> Dr_willis_AAO, teeless: thank you
<bernz> (i can't say what the exact problem is, only that it might help to do a "clean up and try again")
<unop> mohanohi, sudo aptitude remove libquicktime=version
<bullgard4> There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<bernz> mohanohi, i don't know specifically for quicktime, but look for a file "INSTALL" or similar; it should contain the specific instructions to install and uninstall
<ftab_> when I run an OpenGL application I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/123458/
<tozetre> unop: sweet, I'll try that. Thanks very much.
<bernz> (it might be as simple as 'sudo apt-get -r libquicktime' or similar)
<Hakume> nevermind.
<teeless> frog_: maybe give a try to gscan2pdf, it supports ocr and is very nice tool :)
<scout_> this is the way the world ends; not with a bang, but a whimper.
<static07> Hi, I've just installed 8.10, but I have no network, when I change eth0 to manual, it resets to auto on reboot, /etc/network/interfaces has no eth0 settings in it. When I manually ad the settings in interfaces, nothing changes
<sebsebseb> static07: hardwired or wireless?
<static07> hard
<sebsebseb> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<satansaunt> where would i got to find the keyboard shortcuts for audacious- i used to know them but i forgot and i can't find them online (most annoying)
<bernz> static07, i guess you are using "network manager"?
<static07> aye, fresh install
<ftab_> static07: google Wicd Network Manager that will solve your problem as that solved mine :)
<bernz> static07, i know it's not the "easy" answer, but: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<bernz> from their homesite, you can probably figure out which "magic" files its using to store your connection profiles
<Dr_willis_AAO> wicd is handy.
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<bernz> and then hack those
<bernz> its -> it's (for BtAF)
<tozetre> unop: hokay, so, uh... in an ftp client (using yafc just for example), is there any way to access shell variables, such as that defined date?
<Nevis> My intrepid is booting into low graphics mode after installing nvidia 180.35 driver. how can I remove it?
<sebsebseb> Nevis: remove the driver?
<Nevis> how does one go about that? installation wasn't with synaptic, i used the script from nvidia
<Nevis> the intrepid repo has 180.11
<sebsebseb> Nevis: ok maybe you can disable  or remove it from hardware drivers, if not   using  the recovery mode from Grub and fixing xorg should do the trick
<Nevis> which I had before the attempt.
<Dr_willis_AAO> I wonder what reinstalling the repo version would do..
<Nevis> I know recovery mode, how do you "fix xorg"?
<sebsebseb> Nevis: choose it as the option in there
<Nevis> should I try reinstalling the repo version?
<_DEL> anyone know of a good tutorial to compile a wireless driver?
<sebsebseb> Nevis: could do, but  probably best to try and get a clean no drivers xorg
<Dr_willis_AAO> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebsebseb> Nevis: before putting repo version on
<slabbeh> Hi, do we know if Jaunty (9.04) will be shipped with Gnome 3 (2.3)?
<Nevis> ok. how do I get that clean xorg going?
<sebsebseb> slabbeh: wrong channel try #ubuntu+1
<paddysteed> i have a load of avi divx movies that i need to convert into  mpeg4 for my portable dvd player which needs avi's but encoded with mpeg4. any help?
<Nevis> what do I do after booting into recovery mode?
<unop> tozetre, hmm, i'm not sure
<defrysk> _DEL, http://wireless.kernel.org/
<sebsebseb> Nevis: by using recovery mode an fixing xorg with it
<tozetre> unop: oh damn. I could just use SCP. Never mind my foolishness. :P
<bernz> Nevis, it might be worth a look at the current one; if it contains settings for various resolutions, maybe some are just missing, and you can add them yourself...
<sebsebseb> Nevis: recovery mode  gives options and provides commands
<Nevis> ok. I'll go try.
<Nevis> thanks.
<paddysteed> i have a load of avi divx movies that i need to convert into  mpeg4 for my portable dvd player which needs avi's but encoded with mpeg4. any help?
<unop> tozetre, if it's FTP, i would do.  wget "ftp://somewhere/$date.tar.gz"
<defrysk> paddysteed, man ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> !conversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conversation
<Dr_willis_AAO> paddysteed,  winff can do that in a nice gui.. or mencoder. or ffmpeg.  -
<sebsebseb> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sebsebseb> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis_AAO> I thought divx was a mpeg4 variant.
<Dr_willis_AAO> or just mpeg4+ some extra bits. But i may be wrong.
<paddysteed> i dont know but the player wont accsept it
<satansaunt> whats the keyboard shortcut to change volume in audacious????
<paddysteed> my spelling bad
<paddysteed> and appenently grammer
<satansaunt> grammar
<paddysteed> kk
<Dr_willis_AAO> paddysteed,  winff is  a nifty tool.  theres others gui tools to the other tools as well.
<paddysteed> winff
<paddysteed> is it in synaptic
<Dr_willis_AAO> I forget if winff is in the repos.. or not.
<Dr_willis_AAO> look for it perhaps?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info winff
<bernz> satansaunt, Edit | Prefs | Keyboard
<Dr_willis_AAO> It may be on medibuntu, or some unofficial repos i found.
<ubottu> Package winff does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis_AAO> or just get it from the programs homepage. :)
<paddysteed> no
<bernz> satansaunt, i expect you mean 'audacity'
<ktstzo> !info winff
<ubottu> Package winff does not exist in intrepid
<paddysteed> where do i get winff then
<XPS_M1330> How do I change file associations?
<satansaunt> no, audacious...
<paddysteed> i have the divx codecs already
<bernz> XPS_M1330, if you are still using nautilus (the bundled file system browser), right-click a file, and there's a tab for its handler
<XPS_M1330> "still" using nautilus? Do you suggest a better filebrowser?
<paddysteed> is there a way to turn off the logging in/off notices in pidgin
<bartek-> Hi, I'm trying to generate a gpg key but I always get "Not enough random bytes available."  ... Any tips on how I can prevent this?
<bernz> XPS_M1330, i wish i could... i'm not a fan of its constantly greying out while it reads a simple bunch of directories
<bartek-> It says please do some other work to give the OS a chance to collect more entropy
<bartek-> But, even after dinking around for 5 minutes nothing happens
<XPS_M1330> try dolphin ;)
<bernz> in any case, i meant 'right-click -> Properties' and then the tab
<jtaby> Hey, I keep having installation problems. I got the ISO, checked its md5 sum, checked the cd when I booted up
<XPS_M1330> yes I saw, thanks!
<jtaby> but when I install, it keeps giving me errors
<bernz> bartek-, i *thought* it was collecting entropy -- that or counting bogoMIPS again
<XPS_M1330> kinda weird that I configured Opera as the default web browser and it still opens htm files with firefucks
<bartek-> bernz: so just keep waiting it out?
<bernz> bartek-, oh sorry, i thought you were explaining nautilus' rather frequent "jamming"
<Pici> XPS_M1330, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: calling Firefox names hummmmmmm,  well  at least Firefox is much better than IE, and is also opensource, unlike Opera!
<XPS_M1330> sorry did I mispell something?
<Pici> XPS_M1330: This is a family friendly channel, mind the language.
<joborociroboroqu> sdcf
<XPS_M1330> indeed, way better than IE!! And opensource. I agree. Sorry I didn't mean to offend, it just slipped
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: oh Opera software make a resonablly nice product, but it would be much better I expect, if it was Open Source!
<Stevethepirate> Where would I drop a networking based script that has to be run on startup before anything on the PC actually touches the networking modules [ghosting a MAC here]
<XPS_M1330> sebsebseb: I agree!
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<bartek-> ah, I got it
<sexcopter> hi, does anyone know how to suspend a computer from command line?
<Stevethepirate> sexcopter: I've seen it before, used an xset command.
<Stevethepirate> !xset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xset
<Stevethepirate> Or not.
<Pici> Stevethepirate: Not every command has a factoid.
<bernz> sexcopter, "man shutdown" ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> i was thinking the shutdown/halt/suspend command could do that.. or one of those commands had an option to do it...
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.2 I installed two packages: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<Dr_willis_AAO> some maybe alias's to the others
<sexcopter> bernz: shutdown doesn't have a switch for suspending, not that i see at least
<khirr> can i use glade with bash? make bash scrit and use glade for GUI
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: You didn't say it, but they say it: Opera the fastest brower. Ha!   try Konqueror
<bernz> sexcopter, well, i'm out of ideas :-]
<sexcopter> Stevethepirate: xset? not heard of that
<XPS_M1330> I don't care about the "speed". The browsing speed depends more on the connection than the browser loading time
<Stevethepirate> Where would I drop a networking based script that has to be run on startup before anything on the PC actually touches the networking modules [ghosting a MAC here]
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: not quite sure about that, but Konqueror runs faster than Firefox  for me.
<XPS_M1330> sebsebseb: good for you. but to me konqueror lacks basic features, which makes it a lesser browser
<Guest54113> hello every one new to irc, just admiring is their really 1500 users in this room
<bernz> Stevethepirate, what about booting from the network itself? bootp?
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: maybe we make an exception for Opera, altough I hardly use that browser,  but  at  the end of the day it is evil, well according to Richard Stallman.  restricts our freedoms and locks people into a vender.   Just like Desktop Linux users make an exception for Mac OS X, because it is Unix based,  but people that use that still get locked into Apple.  Anyway we are off topic!
<_VIM_> Guest54113: yes but most of them are probably afk/idle
<bernz> Stevethepirate, if you're ghosting, you don't really need an OS, just enough to do the copying, right?
<Stevethepirate> No
<Stevethepirate> I mean spoofing a MAC
<Stevethepirate> *sigh*
<XPS_M1330> opera restricts freedom?
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: yes  read articles on gnu.org in about free software section and that
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: that is in the philosophey section
<Stevethepirate> Normally i would go sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig hw ether de:ad:be:ef:ca:fe && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<CentHOGG> Hi, I've just installed on a DualBoot with windows and everything works ok. Just that the User can't modify items on the Windows Partitions, but the Root can. How do you adjust that so that the User can work on partitions like the root can (permissions, groups or what)? Thx
<rabby> hi
<bernz> Guest54113, yes, but at any given time, only about 2 dozen appear awake, and only about half the users are actually awake/nearby :-)
<shadeslayer> hi i installed  laptop-mode-tools,but how do i use them??
<Guest54113> k i like to figure her for sec to registure so i can see myself oout of being guest ????
<Dr_willis_AAO> Stevethe1irate,  you could do it in rc.local  but thats one of the last things that gets ran.
<sebsebseb> CentHOGG: the normal user should be able to  access  the Windows partition
<XPS_M1330> sebsebseb: ok. well even though it's an evil corporate software, it's been offering me the best browsing experience for 10 years, and no other browser comes close (except firefox after adding a bunch of addons) to its convenience
<Stevethepirate> But I would like that to be run before my pc connects  to the network
<sebsebseb> CentHOGG: maybe you got  to  set up permissions for your Windows partition a bit, so normal user can use it
<rabby> mysql -p requires an input and it looks like that's why i can not add a & after it to make it run and run... :/
<CentHOGG> sebsebseb: yeah I can access, just cant write
<mercutio22> My system crashes every time I insert my password in the gksudo dialog window... what is going on?
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: ok
<rabby> is there a way to get it work with & though?
<CentHOGG> sebsebseb: root can write, user cannot
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: hi i am XPS M1530 youre bigger brother ;)
<bluefox83> is dh -f the only command to view all drives on a system?
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: hey!
<shadeslayer> :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> CentHOGG,  install/run the ntfs-config tool and it has some options to allow that - o belive
<bernz> Stevethepirate, right, that might be tricky, because network cards try to get right in there as soon as they're plugged in... if you're trying to masquerade a MAC address, you probably need a card that can store the custom MAC address in non-volatile storage, so it's right there when the PHY powers up
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: wassup
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: how's the M1530 with ubuntu?
<yorky501> Graphics drivers....... I need to install the drivers for the graphics card on my laptop, they are in this repo but i dont know how to add it as a source
<yorky501> git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<sebsebseb> CentHOGG: try what Dr willis said, plus I have a slightly bad way on how you can get the permissions.  I say bad way, because you would be running root for more than one little thing
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: awesome,GNOME breaks down things a bit
<Stevethepirate> bernz: Hmm, I could do this in windows np
<mercutio22> can anyone help me diagnose that?
<Stevethepirate> SURELY LINUX WONT MAKE IT 1-0 TO WINDOWS
<shadeslayer> KDE rocks,xfce is *light*
<Stevethepirate> :D
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: what do you mean, breaks down things?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Stevethe1irate,  and i can find 100+ things i can do in03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Dr_willis_AAO> tter. linux - that are next to impossible in windows.. :) so it dosent really ma
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: it changes files which it shouldnt
<CentHOGG> Dr_willis_AAO: hi, it's win98 :)
<sebsebseb> Stevethepirate: Linux distros are not Windows, and  Windows is the OS of choice by most computer users, because of the monoplolgy and their computer ignorance
<bernz> Stevethepirate, well, it's possible to have the card join the network as its original "hardwired" MAC, then get re-assigned at run-time, "leave", and "come back" as the new custom MAC, sure... i don't know enough about that to tell you where to start, though, sorry :-/
<Dr_willis_AAO> CentHOGG,  dosent matter. :) tjhe tool sets the settings for vfat and ntfs
<Stevethepirate> yeah, it was a dig.
<CentHOGG> ok
<shadeslayer> like today my CPU frequency could not be activated,i was stuck at 2.10 Ghz
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: did you try KDE?
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: Kubuntu+GNOME+XFCE
<shadeslayer> XD
<Hjub> witam
<Hjub> hello
<Stevethepirate> I was hoping to add something to rc0 so it runs as the networking module comes up.
<khirr> how can i make exec calls in C from bash?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 512 kB
<gldtn> hello guys.. I'm having a problem installing gtk2 themes where all of them keeps giving me a warning in Appearance saying that "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed"
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I used to run KDE4.1, I liked it a lot, but it was too buggy so I got exasperated and installed gnome instead. Got used to it, but now that 4.2 is out I'm gonna try it again
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: as  GUI  Kubuntu KDE4 :(  ,but  Kubuntu KDE3 :)     apps   KDE3 :)   KDE4 :D
<bluefox83> !harddrive
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Hjub> eny polisz pipul hir??
<bluefox83> hrm >.>
<bullgard4> There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<sebsebseb> shame the KDE3 GUI got ruined by all that KDE4  rubbish
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: haha,you should try 4.2, you dont know what youre missing
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I read about a desktop environment I still have to try: FVWM2
<gldtn> how can i solve this?
<CentHOGG> Dr_willis_AAO: Ok, but since Root can work normally, why can't the User just be enabled like root can (some setting somewhere?)
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I just downloaded it :)
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: btw does the m1330 get hot??
<bernz> Stevethepirate, well, one possible way, though super convoluted, is to modify udev rules to detect-and-do-nothing for your NIC, then when the system has booted to your shell, re-run udev with a different config, allowing it to "see" the NIC this time, but overriding the MAC
<oCean_> !pl | Hjub
<ubottu> Hjub: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: 4.2  looked like 4.1 when I tried it, but I guess I never gave it a proper look around, because I don't like KDE4
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: do tell how it os
<Nevis> well, that didnt help much. still in low graphics mode. I tried installing 180 from synaptic. it removed 177. I'm going to reboot again.
<shadeslayer> *is
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I'm bit afraid that I would have to spend too much time to troubleshoot my computer
<Dr_willis_AAO> CentHOGG,  you MOUNT the filesystem woth the proper permissions.. and the user can access it fully... thats all there is to it. :)
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: KDE 4.2 is nice to you if you have a powerful graphics card
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: yes. It's burning my legs right now
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: huh??
<shadeslayer> :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> CentHOGG,  and that tool i think sets up HAL to use those 'less secure' settings
<shadeslayer> yeah the M1530 does that too
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: my graphics card is  over 2 years old, but it's alright
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<Dr_willis_AAO> CentHOGG,  or mount them manually with ntfs-3g command and the proper arguments, or via fstab.. :) again wit the proper options
<shadeslayer> laptop-mode
<Risawa> hi i need help getting an xbox 360 controller working for ubuntu on my comp does anyone know how to do this?
<Stevethepirate> bernz: Surely I can just add the ifconfig commands to run in rc?
<bernz> Stevethepirate, well, i could only say "hopefully", because i don't rightly know ;-/
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: ah :) kde 4.2 rocks,i cant even imagine what Jaunty will look like
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I meant, if  I upgrade to another DE, like if I upgrade to ibex then install KDE4 I might have to spend a lot of time reconfiguring apps and f***ing around to make the wifi work, stuff like that
<jwl007> I'm having issues getting my ethernet card to show up and wondering if someone could help
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer:  KDE3 :) ,but I still went with Gnome
<shadeslayer> :) wifi works perfectly for me,from first install
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: KDE4  ewww,  except apps got better
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: personal choice
<Risawa> could anyone help me?
<kasu_slp> re
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: ,but if they make a really nice looking  Kubuntu KDE 4.2 :D
<Stevethepirate> bernz: Ok, well.surely, rc{x} is run as root?
<sebsebseb> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<Risawa> hm
<Hfuy> does "not contiguous" just mean "fragmented"
<SlimeyPete> yes
<bernz> Stevethepirate, i'd bet at least a few bucks on that, though i'm not certain
<Hfuy> Fair enough.
<Hfuy> How do I fix it?
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: hehe,i love XFCE for the light DE,Kubuntu for eye candy,GNOME makes things easy to do i.e. daily tasks
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: XFCE is alright yeah
<SlimeyPete> Hfuy: what fs?
<Hfuy> No idea. It's an Eee PC, so it's flash anyway - it may not be a big deal.
<Hfuy> extsomething, I assume.
<paladin> hi... how can i make the console beep? echo -e /a doesn't work
<bernz> Stevethepirate, one question i'd have is: are rc{x} run *after* udev (at which point, the card probably becomes "alive", and it's too late to pretend to be another MAC without others on the network noticing, if that's the goal)
<sebsebseb> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<erUSUL> paladin: \a
<selocol> How do I hibernate in Ubuntu/Fluxbox? Is there a command I can run that hibernates? What program is responsible for hibernation? Thanks.
<SlimeyPete> fragmentation shouldn't be an issue on ext
<sebsebseb> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Stevethepirate> bernz: Hmm, that could be true.
<SlimeyPete> I wouldn't worry about it
<Hfuy> Well, fragmentation will be an issue on any filesystem.
<Risawa> does anyone here use an xbox 360 controller for there ubuntu OS? i wanna try it for ZSNES on the comp
<paladin> erUSUL: doesn't work either
<bernz> Stevethepirate, the key is to figure out overall startup process for the distro you're using, to best pick the "wedge" point
<Hfuy> I'm not sure it's that bothersome on an SSD with near zero seek times, though.
<paladin> erUSUL: all I get is an "a"
<Guest54113> would someone private chat me and help me change from guest to a register user?
<SlimeyPete> Hfuy: indeed, but ext is generally happy unless it somehow manages to get 40% fragmented or something
<Stevethepirate> Who would definitively be able to answer the questions though?
<XPS_M1330> When you download ubuntu, which one is a live version: "desktop", "dvd", "alternative"? And how do I get the CRC to know if the download is fine?
<lstarnes> Guest54113: just switch to a different unregistered nickname using /nick
<SlimeyPete> it'll sort itself out
<erUSUL> paladin: maybe is the built in echo. /bin/echo -e '\a'
<Hfuy> It auto-defrags?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<Hfuy> In many ways we'd rather it didn't, since it'll exercise the flash
<CarlFK> does it matter what filename i use for files in /etc/hal/fdi/information?  I am trying to do https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/212073
<Hfuy> Also, the "non-contiguous" count seems to continually increase.
<gldtn> hwo do I few which GTK engines I have installed or what are the default for a fresh installed ubuntu intrepid ?
<bernz> XPS_M1330, desktop is live
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: do you have an led light that's a lock with a number 9 in it?
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: yeah
<bernz> XPS_M1330, as for the CRC -- your download is guaranteed accurate (with some technical exceptions) by TCP protocol (used to download the image file)
<paladin> erUSUL: thanks!!!
<Hfuy> How do I find out what filesystems are in use? df -h doesn't list FS types.
<paladin> exit
<Stevethepirate> Hey bernz.. who would be able to answer the question?
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: what is it about? it just got on today and won't come off!
<Stevethepirate> I know that in windows, using a program like MAC makeup pushes a pre-load command onto its network stack.
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: see the fn key??
<oCean_> Hfuy: "mount" command
<Stevethepirate> From what I have heard.
<XPS_M1330> bernz: all right. it's just that I stopped and resumed the download at some point
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: press FN+P
<Hfuy> oCean_: They already are mounted, I just want to find out what FS is in use.
<shadeslayer> it should output *
<shadeslayer> like above
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: it does nothing!
<shadeslayer> its basically a numpad
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> wait what keyboard layout??
<oCean_> Hfuy: "mount" (no arguments) outputs what is mounted + type + options etc
<bernz> Stevethepirate, not sure, just watch the channel a bit, and those who Get It will make themselves known (i don't want to name anyone specifically, because my opinions of the Clueful are personal ;-)
<Hfuy> Ah. OK. /dev/sdb1, which I think is the internal flash, is ext2.
<Hfuy> Lots of things mounted on this machine.
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: i can help you reset the keyboard
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: so THAT'S HOW you can use the numpad! I was wondering this eek
<shadeslayer> lol
<Hfuy> proc, sys, varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, devpts, securityfs, binfmt_misc.
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: "reset the keyboard"?
<Hfuy> Is that ususal?!
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: num pad works then
<Stevethepirate> bernz: my spam keys are autobound :D
<shadeslayer> as well as the num lock key
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: did you get it with the 150$ LED screen?
<bernz> XPS_M1330, if you're using a modern browser, it will resume the download correctly also (it has checks for "breakage")
<Stevethepirate> Where would I drop a networking based script that has to be run on startup before anything on the PC actually touches the networking modules [spoofing a MAC here]
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: sorry??
<lstarnes> Hfuy: that looks fairly common
<XPS_M1330> bernz: I'm using evil corporate opera :)
<Hfuy> lstarnes: Crikey.
<Photoguy> Is there a way to switch to the XFCE desktop enviroment without installing Xubuntu?
<bernz> Stevethepirate, that's probably a bad idea; i won't say this channel is super strict, but people appreciate a lack of redundancy (and rightly so)
<MacFlecknoe> i have a que‭stion... i need to change my X configuration but xorg.conf hardly has ANYTHING in it anymore... what happened to this and how can i change X's settings?
<Stevethepirate> bernz: Yeah i know.
<jwl007> Im getting eth0: No such device found, eventhough my network card comes up when i run lspci, any ideas?
<Stevethepirate> I mean, I will post every 100 lines or so?
<bernz> XPS_M1330, there's a lot of worse corporations than Opera, at least ;-)
<Hfuy> On the upside, we managed to install compiz, which looks fairly impressive on an eee.
<Stevethepirate> Praps every 200
 * Hfuy turns the desktop into a cube, and makes it spin around
<Hfuy> Wootz0rz, etc.
<bernz> Stevethepirate, or perhaps once an hour or less ;-)  heheeh
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: when you customize the laptop before ordering, you get to choose between the regular LCD screen or a fancy, slim LED screen that costs an extra 150$. It's slimmer, lighter, and more energy-efficient. I think it must be better visual quality also
 * kristian_ wonders how Hfuy does that?
 * shadeslayer does it too
<sebsebseb> bernz: yeah Microsoft and AOL
<Photoguy> Is there a way to switch to the XFCE desktop enviroment without installing Xubuntu?
<Hfuy> ctrl-alt-click-drag.
<XPS_M1330> sebsebseb: yes, and lockheed martin!
<Hfuy> Pointless. Zero usability bonus.
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: ah i get it, i have the CCFL variant,i didnt have the led option
<Hfuy> But it makes Vista users drool.
<Stevethepirate> bernz: Heh
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: lockheed Martin???????
<Stevethepirate> I need to fix this problem for a while.
<shadeslayer> though i wanted the LED
<danbhfive> Photoguy: install xfce or xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop^
<MacFlecknoe> anyone know where the xorg.conf settings went??
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: not heard of them
<bernz> sebsebseb, well, i was thinking monsanto and stuff, but yeah, those promoters of laziness are also shun-worthy :-)
<XPS_M1330> sebsebseb: one of the biggest arms manufacturer in the world
<Stevethepirate> *in a while
<yorky501>  Git repo's.. can anyone shed any light on what they are and how i get content from them
<sebsebseb> XPS_M1330: oh ok
<Hfuy> Also, all the windows wobble like undercooked mince when you move them around. It's sickening.
<XPS_M1330> comparing apples and lizards
<kristian_> Hfuy : i want teh cube. how do i get it? :o
<Hfuy> kristian_: Install Compiz, plus all the supporting stuff it needs.
<Hfuy> I seem to recall it was fairly painful to get going, but then, I'm used to windows, so all linux config issues seem painful to me.
<XPS_M1330> say, Monsanto could be considered an evil corporation. they don't do open-source GMOs
 * Hfuy ducks
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup in termina
<shadeslayer> *terminal
<danbhfive> !ccsm > kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_, please see my private message
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: what does that do?
<Pipot> any body know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310
<lstarnes> yorky501: if you have git installed, you can copy git repos using git clone <path>
<Pipot> any body know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310
<Pipot> any body know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310
<FloodBot1> Pipot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hjub> join
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: reconfigures the keyboard and that '9' light should go off
<malek-rik> Anyone using eclipse for php dev?
<Hfuy> I was astonished that Compiz worked so well on an eee, but it does.
<danbhfive> malek-rik: i tried it out
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: it's must simple to hit "numlock" to make that light disapear ;)
<malek-rik> danbh: did you have any issues getting it started?
<bernz> if you install compiz, you should also install the compiz fusion "tray icon" switcherooney app
<yorky501> Istarnes, do you just get source from git repo's or are they packages
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: well i thought you said it didnt go away??
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: how long your battery lasts?
<Pipot> FloodBot1, any body know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310
<lstarnes> yorky501: git repos contain source
<bernz> (it will let you quickly switch back to metacity from compiz to disable fx, and possibly fix misbehaving apps)
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I didn't realise it goes away when I hit numlock
<shadeslayer> 9 cell varian==4 h 50 m
<shadeslayer> ROFL
<Pipot> FloodBot1, did you know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310 on ubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> omg
<olskolirc> can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why I can't play .avi files please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123477/
<paddysteed> I need help using ffmpeg
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: you a n00b @ computing??
<bih_deno> hi please visit my blog bihdeno.blogbugs.org 4 free portable applications. new posts daily! check it out. thanks
<XPS_M1330> shit! I get 3½ hours with the 3 cells
<Hfuy> Should we expect ext2 to auto-defrag this device at some point, then?
<olskolirc> paddysteed, i think ffmpeg messed me up today
<XPS_M1330> sorry for the language
<paddysteed> olskolirc: what
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: well i have a more powerful configuration,larger display,etc
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I was playing with MS-DOS 5 when I was 5 years old
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I'm fairly new to linux though
<Stevethepirate> !nat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<Stevethepirate> I OAT YOU DO
<olskolirc> paddysteed, never mind
<Stevethepirate> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
 * bernz . o O ( app-roulette: in compiz, hold ALT+SPECIAL+TAB with a nice high repeat speed on your keyboard, then let go at random to decide what app will receive your attention next )
<paddysteed> i need to convert to mpeg4
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: then how come you didnt know about num lock??
<Nevis> arrgh
<Pipot> ubottu, any body know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pipot> ubottu, , did you know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310 on ubuntu 8.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I'm new to having a laptop as well!
<bullgard4> There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<olskolirc> paddysteed, never mind
<sebsebseb> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<olskolirc> can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why I can't play .avi files please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123477/
<Hfuy> Man, this channel is busy
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: btw install powertop,its an intel app to reduce heat and power consumption
<paddysteed> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here willing to help me with some firestarter problems?
 * Hfuy shouts over the hubbub
<Pipot> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<paddysteed> !winff
<sebsebseb> Hfuy: yes Ubuntu is pretty popular
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winff
<paddysteed> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 864 kB
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: yeah my first laptop==M1530,3 months
<shadeslayer> brb
<Hfuy> sebsebseb: I've been working on the basis that Ubuntu is the least-bad linux distro for a while :)
<Photoguy> How do I switch between XFCE and Gnome desktops? I mean what is the terminal command?
<paddysteed> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> !powertop | XPS_M1330
<sebsebseb> Pipot: no thank me, I got him to tell you about bluetooth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: powertop installed, is it a command line?
<XPS_M1330> !powertop
<shadeslayer> yup
<sebsebseb> Hfuy: well not exactly,  I could name plenty of other good distros
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: in terminal >sudo powertop
<pangloss> Im having problems installing a program from source in ubuntu. For some reason, some of the symbolic links are not being found when I actually run the program. Does anyone know a good channel to get some help for this problem?
<shadeslayer> then press keys as it says
<mrfelton> join #civicrm
<kristian_> thanks! :-)
<Huufarted> !compile | pangloss
<ubottu> pangloss: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Hfuy> That's based almost entirely on the "hfuy press install button, hfuy use program" basis.
<shadeslayer> S-SATA managemnet etc
<Hfuy> I'm no software engineer.
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: it gives a whole bunch of suggestions
<Photoguy> How do I switch between XFCE and Gnome desktops? I mean what is the terminal command?
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: do you have a bluetooth mouse?
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<sebsebseb> Photoguy: do it on the log in screen
<Pipot> ubottu, , did you know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310 on ubuntu 8.10 i mind a driver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XPS_M1330> olskolirc:
<Huufarted> my name please
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: nope
<olskolirc> ok im not blinking
<XPS_M1330> Huufarted:
<Pipot> sebsebseb, , , did you know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310 on ubuntu 8.10 i mind a driver
<olskolirc> say it with a message this time XPS_M1330 ?
<Huufarted> XPS_M1330, yes?
<sebsebseb> Pipot: no, but
<sebsebseb> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: did you try wifi?? the wifi light blinks
<shadeslayer> :D
<Stevethepirate> Having some firestarter problems here.... anyone willing to help? Not getting traffic on eth1 to any internal clients x(
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: I paid 20$ to have internal bluetooth and 30$ for a bluetooth mouse and I can't use it without pluging the USB receiver
<sebsebseb> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<XPS_M1330> yes I'm on wifi right now
<pangloss> Huufarted, this isn't a simple problem. I have all the build tools installed, run ./configure and everything seems to work. But after I $sudo make install   I try to run the program and the program is not finding ome .so links
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: lol
<Pipot> ubottu, thats just info to connected for ponsel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pipot> ubottu, nop a driver
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: does the light blink??
<Stevethepirate> sebsebseb: I've checked out firestarter oke.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nop a driver
<Stevethepirate> And the website
<XPS_M1330> olskolirc: what is it
<Pipot> ubottu, not a driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not a driver
<sebsebseb> Stevethepirate: Firestarter maybe you don't really need it
<shadeslayer> lol
<lanoxx-> hi, im wondering, what is the meaning of "Fix Commited" in Launchpad? and how long does it take from the point where a fix was commited until it appears as an update in update manager?????
<olskolirc> im not blinking XPS_M1330 :-(
<oCean_> Pipot: the usre ubotu is just a bot, no sense in talking to that.
<XPS_M1330> Huufarted: I was saying your name please ;)
<sebsebseb> Stevethepirate: have you got a hardware firewall?
<olskolirc> oh well, anyway
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: the wifi light blinks not the BT
<sebsebseb> Stevethepirate: if you got a router you probably got one as part of that
<olskolirc> can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why I can't play .avi files please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123477/
<Pipot> oCean_, thanks
<bernz> okay, i want to get my remote desktopping going from anywhere... i need VPNage. when i was using windows, i mostly used hamachi, which was pretty solid, and it has a linux version. should i go for that? i need something with a windows client as well... anyone got a beef with/warning about hamachi?
<Pipot> oCean_,  did you know how to install bluetooth on toshiba satellite L310 on ubuntu 8.10 i mind a driver
<Stevethepirate> sebsebseb: No hardware firewall.. Internet -> This PC with 2 network cards <-> switch <-> clients
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: :( maybe tleds helps??
<shadeslayer> !tled
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tled
<paddysteed> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<XPS_M1330> shadeslayer: tleds?
<sebsebseb> Stevethepirate: ok find out about iptables as well then
<sebsebseb> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Stevethepirate> Heh
<Stevethepirate> I know iptables quite well
<Stevethepirate> Its an actual problem with eth1 configuration IMO
<paddysteed> i wanted it to say i dont know anything about sex
<shadeslayer> XPS_M1330: package, type " sudo apt-get install tled " in terminal
<sebsebseb> Stevethepirate: ok I don't know
<shadeslayer> haha
<Stevethepirate> And firestarter is causing part of the problem, or being afffected.
<paddysteed> !!
<shadeslayer> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<shadeslayer> :P
<pangloss> Im having problems installing a program from source in ubuntu. For some reason, some of the symbolic links are not being found when I actually run the program. Does anyone know a good channel to get some help for this problem?
<paddysteed> !lots of beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lots of beer
<paddysteed> !intellegence
<shadeslayer> paddysteed: :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intellegence
<oCean_> Pipot: I don't. Have some patience before repeating the question. if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait.
<paddysteed> ha ha
<pangloss> poor ubottu...
<Guest54113> ok can someone help me configue my capture card?
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  paddysteed
<george2_> ok, so i've rebuilt ffmpeg, but when i encvode to h264, i lose the audio. any ideas?
<ubottu> paddysteed: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<_dbd_l12> would restoring an image of a ubuntu-server install made with partimage work on (slightly) different hardware? or is this a definite no-no. Other (non-raid) ways to have a quick imaging/backup system ready (for in case of hardware failure) ?
<sebsebseb> :D
<shadeslayer> i still cant figure out how to use laptop mode
<paddysteed> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<oCean_> !fishing > paddysteed
<ubottu> paddysteed, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> paddysteed Please stop
<lanoxx-> !fishing | lanoxx-
<ubottu> lanoxx-, please see my private message
<paddysteed> !feelings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feelings
<thedude420> hey can somebody help me I have a problem with nvidia x server
<shadeslayer> yeah i was getting annoying
<shadeslayer> thedude420: sure
<george2_> huraah
<linky51> Bonjour !
<gldtn> hello all... I need help with gtk+ themes engines.. may someone help please?
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: how come you or other mods,  like always turn up when something is going on?
<linky51> Hello !
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: because we've got x-ray vision
<gldtn> the problem is that every theme I install I get a warning saying that I dont have the required engine installed
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: right
<lanoxx-> hi, im wondering, what is the meaning of "Fix Commited" in Launchpad? and how long does it take from the point where a fix was commited until it appears as an update in update manager?????
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb We are here, just usually working in a diff window
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: www.gnome-look.org
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yes what about it?
<eshear> I'm running Hardy; I can't find ip_conntrack_max anywhere in /proc....does anyone have any idea why it would be missing?
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: it has gtk themes
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: you mean doing something else as well?
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yes I know, but I didn't ask about themes
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb yes, writing code this am
<paddysteed> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: code for what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: yes I know
<shadeslayer> gldtn: www.gnome-look.org
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<lstarnes> lanoxx-: I think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605808 might have an answer to your question
<Ean> Hi all! :) What is the service "SSDP". This service is trying to connect at port 1900. Any malicious? It's another Ubuntu computer in the net that is trying to do that... Also a Unknown service from the same computer is trying to connect at port 21328...:/
<Stevethepirate> Having some networking [possibly firestarter] problems here... Can't configure eth1 to communicate with loacl network.
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: sorry
<shadeslayer> my bad
<lanoxx-> lstarnes, thx
<eshear> lstarnes: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317843
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: try blubuntu from the repo
<thedude420> shadeslayer: I am using the 177 version, I have a nVidia GEFORCE GO 7400. This is on an HP DV6000t. The main LCD works fine but when I can not figure out how to get it to work through the external VGA. I do see that it does not have th EDID for the display that I have pluged in. It says that it is a CRT and it is an LCD.
<lstarnes> Ean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol
<LakesProse> I've installed unbuntu using a graphic card. Can I shut down my system, swap it for another card, boot up the system and expect ubuntu to say ''I see you swapped cards you dirty humon, lemme just adjust my drivers in function of your new card'' ?
<shadeslayer> thedude420: even i could not get my TV to work with my 8600M GT
<Slart> LakesProse: something like that, yes
<shadeslayer> through s-videp
<shadeslayer> *o
<shadeslayer> !dualdisplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualdisplay
<shadeslayer> !duel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duel
<_dbd_l12> eshear: i think you can set it like this "sysctl -w net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max=xxxx". You can set it systemwide in /etc/sysctl.conf iirc
<lstarnes> lanoxx-: btw, that was the 4th or 5th result when doing a google search on "launchpad fix committed"
<LakesProse> Slart: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> !dueldisplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dueldisplay
<Slart> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Slart> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<shadeslayer> Slart: thanks
<Pistos> I have tried all manner of hand-waving and lever-pulling, but I cannot install Ruby 1.9.1-p0 under ~/usr.  The [main] error is that it can't find stringio.  Any suggestions?
<Ean> lstarnes: yeah, I looked at that. But I didn't really get he message...
<shadeslayer> thedude420: look up
<puremichael> hmm
<n2diy> !twinview
<n2diy> ! twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Stevethepirate> Having some networking [possibly firestarter] problems here... Can't configure eth1 to communicate with loacl network.
<eshear> _dbd_l12: sysctl claims net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max doesn't exist (unknown key)
<Ean> lstarnes: Why would it send that to me? Or is that something Ubuntu normally does? ;l
<_dbd_l12> eshear: hmm, strange, i'll have to see if google has answers ;-)
<bullgard4> There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<eshear> I've been googling, and no dice
<eshear> I found someone else who had the same problem, but no solution appeared
<eshear> sysctl -a | grep ip_con shows that there is no ip_conntrack_max key tracked by sysctl
<eshear> maybe I'm missing a module or something?
<eagle> is it possible to get networkmanager to control br0 ? (have to use bridge since im running kvm)
<olskolirc> can someone look at my pastebin and tell me why I can't play .avi files please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/123477/
<lstarnes> eshear: what about /proc/sys/net/nf_conntrack_max ?
<bartek-> Has anyone here used duplicity before? Got a question about it
<eshear> ah, i see
<eshear> yes, nf_conntrack exists
<eshear> thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> eshear what are you doing to generate that error, what release of ubuntu are you using and have you added any software outside official repos
<eshear> it was a naming issue; I wasn't aware ip_conntrack is sometimes called nf_conntrack
<khirr> how can i login how superuser in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> khirr: no, you can't.
<ardchoille> !root | khirr
<ubottu> khirr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_dbd_l12> eshear: i suppose that maybe it's just the "conntrack" package to install (not tested)?
<erUSUL> !root | khirr
<gldtn> shadeslayer, I can't find anything under gnome-look regarding the engines.. how can I view witch engines I have installed?
<fosco__> gldtn, dpkg -l | grep engines
<Guest54113> hmmm guys are busy
<khirr> but i want to do a script in bash, how could i do to request the password and log in how superuser?
<shadeslayer> !engine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engine
<george2_> i've done an svn checkout and builld of ffmpeg, installed x264 and --enable-libmp3lame, but still, i loose all audio when encoding to h264 - why? google hasn't been any use
<sebsebseb> Guest54113: hi what do you want help with?
<shadeslayer> gldtn: sorry dont know anything else
<eshear> thanks so much, that totally solved my problem
<shadeslayer> bye all gotta go
<ardchoille> khirr: you don't log into the root account, use sudo or gksudo
<Guest54113> configureing ati capture card it partial working in tvtime
<gldtn> thanks fosco_, shadeslayer
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khirr> <ardchoille> thanks, i will try
<KDB9000> How do I make ubuntu forget the password for sudo as soon as I use it? (meaning it isn't saved, i have to enter it in everytime I do sudo)
<sebsebseb> KDB9000: that is the default
<Jack_Sparrow> KDB9000 You can set the default time
<ardchoille> khirr: also you need to make sure you know what the script is suppoed to do before running it with admin privs
<Slart> KDB9000: check the man page.. there is a switch iirc
<khirr> <ardchoille> yes, is for mount a unit
<ardchoille> khirr: ok, for a script in bash, you would do: sudo scriptname
<KDB9000> sebsebseb, no, it isn't. If i went into the package manager, put the password in, then closed it, if I go back in right away or within a minute or 2, it doesn't ask me for the password. I want it to ask for the password.
<sebsebseb> KDB9000: ok
<sebsebseb> KDB9000: well I don't know
<KDB9000> Jack_Sparrow, Where do I set the default time?
<khirr> ardchoille yes
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know of a way to install Windows on top of Ubuntu, like Wubi, except the other way around? I don't want to disturb Ubuntu, but I'd like to avoid using a second disk, or resizing my partitions.
<FrozenFire> XP, specifically.
<Jack_Sparrow> KDB9000 One sec.. I agree with slart there is a switch
<paddy1> wine
<Guest71736> #stardust
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> FrozenFire vbox
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: you can run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine, which will be fine except for 3D stuff
<oCean_> KDB9000: Jack_Sparrow it's something like timestamp_timeout in /etc/sudoers
<paddy1> FroxenFire: wine
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: Virtualbox yeah
<FrozenFire> I already know of Virtualbox, and use it regularly. I want to install XP. I don't want Wine. I don't want a VM.
<Guest71736> #stardust
<zimbres> Why there is no gmake command on my system? Is it the same as make?
<FrozenFire> Let's just assume I know what I want to do ;)
<paddy1> vbox good
<bullgard4> There are two packages installed: mail-notification and mail-notification-evolution. Still there is no plugin entry 'Mail Notification' to be seen in the list Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager. Why is that so?
<Stevethepirate> Having some networking [possibly firestarter] problems here... Can't configure eth1 to communicate with loacl network.
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: Wubit is for noobs that can't partition their hard disk,  just like  a similar thing, but the other way round, would be for noobs that can't partition their hard disk
<danbhfive> FrozenFire: hehe, well, lets assume that we dont know what you want to do :p
<lstarnes> zimbres: on gnu-based systems such as most linux distributions, the version of make installed is gnu make.  on bsd variants, gmake is gnu make and make is bsd make
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo -k
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: what you want I don't think is even possible
<dayo_> how much do hard drives of about 200gb cost, these days?
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: Microsoft do not play nice with other OS's,  neither do most  people that program anything that is Windows related
<danbhfive> dayo_: offtopic, but I just got 500g for $60 american
<FrozenFire> sebsebseb: Fair enough. Just wanted to know if it has been done, effectively.
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<KDB9000> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<khirr> <ardchoille>for use installer in gtk? in bash is apt-get but i will use gksudo, and what is the comand for install in grafic mode?
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: Virtual machine is the way to have WIndows inside Ubuntu
<FrozenFire> sebsebseb: This is for running games that do not work well under Wine.
<Jack_Sparrow> FrozenFire Lets assume you are asking in the wrong room
<materazzi> #nirvana
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: oh  and MS do sometimes play nice with open source and other OS's well kind of,  but only if enough business customers  demand it, but this is off topic
<dayo_> danbhfive: sorry. and thanks
<ardchoille> khirr: the easiest way to install a package in graphic mode is to use synaptic
<danbhfive> FrozenFire: I think you just need to install windows to a separate partition, and then restore your grub
<ardchoille> khirr: However, use sudo for bash and use gksudo for gui apps needed admin privs
<_dbd_l12> how could issuing mkfs.ext3 on a sata disk (sda) interfere with grub/mbr on a working bootable install on another sata disk (sdb). I forgot cfdisk but mkfs ran fine. I reinstalled grub after getting error5 but i still don't get why this was happening...
<Nevis> still no luck. anyone knows how to fix intrepid that boots to low-graphics after installing an nvidia driver?
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: dual boot and have a real Windows install for  gamse that won't work in Wine or virtual machine
<khirr> <ardchoille> mean, for the command un my scrip
<Jack_Sparrow> KDB9000 Did you get that info
<FrozenFire> danbhfive: If I'm installing Windows on a disk directly, it'll be on a different disk entirely. I'm not risking the Windows installer clearing off my development OS.
<KDB9000> Jack_Sparrow, ya. I am testing it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ardchoille> khirr: if you're calling a gui app you need to use gksudo
<khirr> <ardchoille> gksudo "synaptic install smbfs", is it correct?
<ardchoille> khirr: oh, no, use:  sudo apt-get install smbfs
<FrozenFire> Just a note, by the way, I realize that many new users might not know what they're doing, but it's best not to jump to the conclusion that someone is new to Ubuntu when they ask questions like mine. I've been using Ubuntu for years, and know more about it than most. It's best to answer a question directly, than to make assumptions as to what the person _really_ means.
<khirr> <ardchoille> but i'd like install in GUI mode, is there a way? i have seen script that use that
<ardchoille> khirr: synaptic is a graphical package manager, the command equivalents are apt-get or aptitude
<khirr> <ardchoille> yes, i want in grafical mode
<ardchoille> khirr: I don't know of a way to do that
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: that was the other guy, I already knew what you wanted
<freedumMan> what command can i find out what is killing the hard drive, my system is slaming I/O activity
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: when you said.    Windows in Ubuntu partition.  a bit like Wubi, but other way round
<Myrtti> FrozenFire: starting the answers from bottom and working up covers all the chances, including those you haven't thought yourself and have considered them perhaps irrelevant to the issue.
<FrozenFire> Myrtti: I agree, it works in many cases, but it's infuriating to receive nonsensical answer like "Use Wine" or "Virtualbox," which do nothing to answer the initial question.
<FrozenFire> Especially when someone indicates that they know what they're doing ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> FrozenFire What you are asking for help with is outside the scope of Ubuntu Support.. Thank You.. Perhaps a more open discussion channel on how to accomplish your task would be #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Hilikus> hey guys, i'm having a problem with (it seems) the ivtv driver on 8.10. like 1/4 times the sound is all metallic. has anyone else encounterde this?
<FrozenFire> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I'm finished. Just felt like ranting a bit ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> obvioulsy
<Hilikus> it used to happend pre 8.1 as well but it seems to be more common now
<Huufarted> freedumMan, try 'top' at the console
<Hilikus> im using a happauge 150
<freedumMan> Huufarted, its I/O activity not cpu usage
<Huufarted> I know that, but a lot of times, the offending program will also be top (or near) with CPU
<freedumMan> Huufarted, both cpu's are 1.3%
<yorky501> hi, how go i check if I have any open gl drivers installed??
<freedumMan> Huufarted, hard drive light is almost solid
<Huufarted> freedumMan, try a 'netstat -an' to see if you have multiple users downloading from you?
<Blatz> Hello, I am getting the following error when try to update the system: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: what was that about blubuntu that you were telling me??
<Huufarted> freedumMan, granted, I can't picture net activity causing that much of a bottleneck, but I don't know...
<D-rew> I have a question regarding networking...
<Titan8990> !ask | D-rew
<ubottu> D-rew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Huufarted> !ask d-rew
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: the theme itself is not that good,  the wallpaper is alright, and the  gdm screen is very nice indeed!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask d-rew
<glitsj16> khirr: zenity might be of interest to you, quoting the man page of it: "... will display GTK+ dialogs, and return (either in the return code, or on standard output) the users input. [...] allows you to present information, and ask for information from the user, from all manner of shell scripts."
<Huufarted> haha Titan8990 you beat me to it
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: it's in the repo
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<_dbd_l12> hm, it seems my own question (mkfs.ext3 / grub troubles) seem described here: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6480/1/
<Titan8990> Huufarted, hehe, hiya man
<shadeslayer> i thought it was a DE
<Huufarted> good afternoon,  Titan8990
<jiffe92> there anyway to make apt-get quiet (i.e. not ask for any input like mysql-server does?)
<shadeslayer> blubuntu-look right??/
<sebsebseb> yes
<freedumMan> Huufarted, nothing out of the oridinary
<D-rew> For some reason, Ubuntu flunks out on detecting my router's DHCP settings, I have to go into the network manager and set my IP address manually. This works fine, but the settings don't save, meaning I have to set them all over again every time I restart my system.
<khirr> <glitsj16> yes, i'm was using, now i'm trying with gdialog
<Huufarted> freedumMan, try 'ps -ef' and see which ones seem to be going nuts?  Might not show anything useful, but you never know
<Titan8990> D-rew, you should try to configure your interface for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<miss_firefighter> hey guys how do i register a new IRC name?
<D-rew> Titan8990, I did.
<D-rew> Titan8990, Didn't work, either.
<Titan8990> D-rew, what happens if you call dhcpclient directly?
<lstarnes> miss_firefighter: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Titan8990> D-rew, sudo dhclient eth0
<miss_firefighter> ty
<khirr> for exameple, when you make click in apt://sun-java6-plugin i't will show a package install in grafic mode
<D-rew> Titan8990, let me try...
<Blatz> ﻿Hello, I am getting the following error when try to update the system: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Titan8990> Blatz, comment out the cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blatz> thanks
<JW> I have a fit-PC that came with Ubuntu preloaded. It does not have any virtual consoles enabled - only F7 (where X11 lives) - is that normal for Ubuntu?
<Titan8990> JW, no
<_dbd_l12> JW: that's not standard behaviour, no
<freedumMan> Huufarted, looks good it was adobe air for linux bugging out on an app i tried this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> _dbd_l12 Great article..
<D-rew> Titan8990, Guess what.
<Titan8990> D-rew, yep?
<D-rew> Titan8990, Checked my router settings. I had the DHCP server turned off. :P
<Titan8990> D-rew, well, good to hear you solved the problem :)
<Blatz> ﻿Titan8990: Worked like a charm, thanks.
<Huufarted> freedumMan, so that found your answer for you?
<Titan8990> Blatz, anytime
<_dbd_l12> Jack_Sparrow: well i'm glad it explains why i was having these grub troubles today ;-)
<kristian_> what is the following: vlc-plugin-esd, mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<Titan8990> kristian_, does it not have a description in the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> _dbd_l12 I only skimmed it.. but what partition types were you running
<D-rew> Sweet.
<Stevethepirate> Having some networking [possibly firestarter] problems here... Can't configure eth1 to communicate with loacl network.
<Titan8990> kristian_, if you are using CLI I believe it is this to see a full description:   sudo aptitude show vlc-plugin-esd
<freedumMan> Huufarted, yup but i wish there was a way to find the program eating hard disk I/O usage
<_DEL> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lstarnes> kristian_: vlc-plugin-esd allows vlc to use esd for sound.  mozilla-plugin-vlc allows firefox to embed vlc for certain media
<_DEL> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<black_eagle> How i can see thread count for same proccess?
<NemesisD> how on earth do i kill X in order to install nvidia drivers? if i log in and do /etc/init.d/gdm stop, i get to a terminal i can't enter text to
<Huufarted> freedumMan, if there is, I don't know it.  However, that doesn't mean much.  I'm glad you found your answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> NemesisD  hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed  is the normal way
<Titan8990> black_eagle, different threads usually show up as different procs so you can just grep ps:    ps aux | grep pocimlookingfor
<kristian_> Titan8990 : thanks for the cli command. :-)
<freedumMan> Huufarted, thanks
<rondnelly_> Hello there D:
<Titan8990> kristian_, np
<shadeslayer> the theme is yuck
<shadeslayer> but gdm is real rocking
<sea-gull> Hi, All! Will ubuntu participate in Google Summer of Code?
<erUSUL> Blatz: disable the cdrom on software sources. System>Admin>Software sources
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: nice find
<shadeslayer> !summerofcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about summerofcode
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yeah bte
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: indeed
<shadeslayer> *btw
<kristian_> lstarnes : i did a "sudo apt-get install vlc" just now, but when reading on vlc official page it say to install vlc-plugin-esd and mozilla-plugin-vlc, i was just wondering if i need any of this if im just using vlc for .avi (xvid) and .mp3 and possibly flac.
<Titan8990> kristian_, no
<Hix-Nix> j #club-ubuntu
<_dbd_l12> Jack_Sparrow: logical/extended on ext3
<kristian_> Titan8990 : ok, thanks. :-)
<nikos> hello, i logged in my feisty installation after a very long time and I find that I cannot add new packages
<kristian_> again. :-P
<Titan8990> kristian_, there is a good guide for multimedia here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<_dbd_l12> Jack_Sparrow: (sata although that's of no relevance here)
<Titan8990> kristian_, anytime
<nikos> have the repositories been abandoned ?
<Stevethepirate> Having some networking [possibly firestarter] problems here... Can't configure eth1 to communicate with loacl network.
<lstarnes> nikos: feisty has reached the end of its life
<nikos> lstarnes: I know, but I have some important old work on that installation that i can't migrate right now
<kristian_> Titan8990 : and thanks for the link. :-D
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, did you try disabling firestarter? Did it ever work?
<FrozenFire> Easier question this time: Apparently, I'm suddenly not in the sudoers file. I'm the only user, other than root. I've been in the sudoers file until today. Do I have to drop to a root shell to fix this?
<nikos> lstarnes: is there a place to find old packages ? I'm interested in libmdbodbc ..
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Hmm, I can try that.
<Titan8990> FrozenFire, select Ubuntu recovery mode from the grub menu
<Titan8990> FrozenFire, you will be prompted to select "drop root shell"
<FrozenFire> Titan8990: Yes, I know how to drop to a root shell ;) I was just wondering if there was some known reason for this.
<oCean_> FrozenFire: maybe you're no longer in the 'admin' group?
<FrozenFire> Ubuntu 8.10. The only thing I can think of is that I added myself to the sshfs group
<oCean_> FrozenFire: using usermod?
<Titan8990> FrozenFire, by default your first user is the admin group
<lstarnes> nikos: you might be able to use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<oCean_> FrozenFire: to see your groups, type "id"
<Titan8990> frostburn, unlike some other distros that use the "wheel" group
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<nikos> lstarnes: thank you
<lstarnes> nikos: I don't think those repositories don't recieve anymore updates
<FrozenFire> Hrmm... Seems to have put me entirely in the fuse group.
<FrozenFire> That's odd.
<FrozenFire> Well, off to a root shell I go.
<lstarnes> nikos: if you can use a newer version of ubuntu you defintiely should
<NemesisD> lovely, nvidia broke my xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Doesn't make a difference.
<Nevis> hi guys. I'm runing around in circles with a graphics driver (nvidia 180) problem. anyone has patience to help me out?
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, did eth1 ever work? what type of interface is it?
<nikos> lstarnes: hmm.. i'm in a strict deadline until tommorow so I can't really migrate everything to a newer installation overnight. thanks for the page :)
<Nevis> NemesiD: your's too?
<Huufarted> !ask | nevis
<ubottu> nevis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NemesisD> Nevis: yes, but probably for different reasons
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: its a normal onboard NIC card.
<Stevethepirate> Ethernet
<Stevethepirate> Plgged into a switch.
<JW> Titan8990: _dbd_l12 Do you know what it is that might need to be reconfigured to get the other virtual console renabled
<Titan8990> JW, honestly, if you just got the laptop I would contact the manufacturer to see if they altered something to get that behavior
<Nevis> I'm runing intrepid with kernel 2.6.27-11 generic. I recently installed a new geforce 6600 agp card. All worked fine, even with 180.11 which was installed with synaptic from the ubuntu restricted repo. today I decided it would be a good idea to install 180.35, and since then I can't boot to anything but "low graphics mode".
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: any ideas?
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, does it get an ip address from your dhcp server?
<Synny> sup  homo domes
<Stevethepirate> 3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B3B
<Stevethepirate> Whoops.
<_dbd_l12> JW: what does "sudo chvt n" give  (with n=5 for example)
<yorky501> have just installed google gadgets, any one know how to run it?
<_dbd_l12> JW: i'd read here for some suggestions (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/24073)
<lovre> i have accidentally deleted some content from my USB memory. Is there some kind of recovery tool i can use to try to recover this data? I havent written anything on the memory since.
<zash> lovre: what type of content?
<zash> lovre: there is a automated jpeg recovery tool
<michaels> network-manager says I'm connecting using mobile broadband but I can't actually do anything on the internet... what could it be?
<zash> lovre: otherwise you could start by copying /dev/your-usb-device to somewhere
<lovre> zash: i dont see how data type influents recovery, but no, its not images, text files and maybe some in binary format
<zash> and grepping
<NemesisD> argh, halp. It seems like the most recent nvidia drivers i just installed put Load "type1" in the Module section of xorg.conf. X can't load that module though
<lovre> zash: what would i get with grepping? since there are no files listed in the file allocation table
<zash> lovre: you grep the raw partition for the actual data
<zash> there might be better ways
<erUSUL> lovre: use photorec from testdisk package
<zash> but i dont know them
<sprinkmeier> lovre, start by taking an image of the device, use dd_rescue
<michaels> can someone please help? it's kind of urgent. :( network-manager says I'm connecting using mobile broadband (via a usb stick) but I can't actually do anything on the internet... what could it be?
<Huufarted> lovre, have you checked in the .Trash directory where you deleted it from?
<erUSUL> lovre: sprinkmeier sugegestion is a good one make a backup just in case
<Blatz> I am looking for information on how to install Beryl(or something like it) on Hardy, is there a quick link someone could give me?
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | lovre
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<lstarnes> Blatz: hardy has compiz-fusion by default
<lovre> Huufarted: the deletion took place on a windows machine, i dont know what it did to the data
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: For now, I am just trying static IPs on the internal network [external NIC gets a dhcp addy though]
<erUSUL> lovre: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Blatz> ﻿lstarnes:  I see, is it something I have to enable?
<lstarnes> Blatz: try enabling it with system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<Blatz> thanks
<Huufarted> lovre, since Windows rocks....  it wouldn't have put it in any directory more than likely. If the stick is currently in ubuntu, try looking in the recycled directory on the root of the drive
<Huufarted> (that was a big sarcastic comment about how Windows rocks)
<Huufarted> off topic XChat question:  Is there a way to suppress all of the joins, leaves, and quits in a channel?
<khirr> how could i use a conditional for example, if alsa is intalled, then......
<erUSUL> Huufarted: right click on the channel tab
<wormdrlnk> hi
<wormdrlnk> how can I give preference to entries in /etc hosts over dns
<Huufarted> erUSUL, thanks.  No wonder I couldn't find it.
<wormdrlnk> so that it doesnt try dns first for them
<Nevis> I'm runing intrepid with kernel 2.6.27-11 generic. I recently installed a new geforce 6600 agp card. All worked fine, even with 180.11 which was installed with synaptic from the ubuntu restricted repo. today I decided it would be a good idea to install 180.35, and since then I can't boot to anything but "low graphics mode".
<Titan8990> wormdrlnk, hosts list will always be used before dns
<Titan8990> wormdrlnk, that is the way of tcp/ip
<wormdrlnk> hmm, its not
<wormdrlnk> i have entry for www.facebook.com and it goes to dns first
<johan12> evening all. here's the problem, a portable hdd stoped working and i tried it with another hdd enclosure and in my desktop computer (an old ide-ata), neither xubuntu or winxp couldn't find it. the hdd is buzing and on, what more can i do?
<Titan8990> wormdrlnk, most likely because it is cached
<wormdrlnk> hmm
<wormdrlnk> true
<Titan8990> wormdrlnk, it goes    cache -> hosts list -> dns
<glitsj16> khirr: there's a package called abs-guide, which installs the Advanced Bash Scripting guide, all kinds of scripting knowledge is gathered in there, also conditional testing like you asked
<Dinand_Mentink> Hello. I have a question regarding webcam drivers. What channel do I need?
<lstarnes> wormdrlnk: domain.tld is handled differently than www.domain.tld
<Nevis> <slaps forehead> you mean there are special channels for various topics?!
<vjacob> how do I allow netbooted install of ubuntu linux on my iBook over my LAN using my other ubuntu install pc as netinstall server?
<Dinand_Mentink> There aren't?
<Nevis> I'm sure there are, i just hadn't thought of it before. :-)
<Huufarted> holy crap IRC is so much more tolerable without the /joins and /parts
<Dinand_Mentink> ah
<chai> hi all, i got a kind of cool project idea, i want to use cron to take a picture every day of my backyard using a webcam, but i can't find any way to export a webcam photo with a command line... is there one? or is there a better way?
<Nevis> I'll go look for the nvidia problem channel
<khirr> <glitsj16> thanks, i will checkit out
<Huufarted> chai, I haven't looked this up in awhile, but if you google 'webcam automatic upload ubuntu' you will find your answer
<erUSUL> !info webcamd | chai
<ubottu> webcamd (source: webcamd): Capture images from video devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.6-5 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 104 kB
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm thinking about building a file/webserver for my home network and I was wondering if there's a way that I can browse files on the server from my windows machines other than using like apache over the web?
<Dinand_Mentink> Is there someone here who can help me with installing drivers for my webcam on an Asus F5r laptop?
<wormdrlnk> ok
<wormdrlnk> i fushed dns cache
<wormdrlnk> still doing it
<erUSUL> !samba | ZeRo_FeniX
<ubottu> ZeRo_FeniX: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chai> thanks both Huufarted and erUSUL for the pointers
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<bigzed> Or you can install NFS support on Windows but it's more complicated than using Samba
<ZeRo_FeniX> Also, I don't have much experience with command line nix stuff atm any recommended place to start and learn quickly for my server purposes?
<bigzed> Do you want to use Ubuntu as a server?
<ZeRo_FeniX> yes
<vjacob> anyone here setup lftp?
<erUSUL> ZeRo_FeniX: you can use some fire and froget distribution for this like openfiler
<n2diy> ZeRo_FeniX, Look up "The Rute Manual" on google.
<erUSUL> ZeRo_FeniX: or frenas (freebsd based)
<erUSUL> ZeRo_FeniX: or freenas (freebsd based)
<prince_jammys> rutebook is available through apt
<Huufarted> chai, You're welcome
<shakil> how do i get rid of this error ? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<erUSUL> vjacob: didn't know it needed set up... is a cli ftp client
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm interested in learning about the OS too, that way when something goes the hell I can trouble shoot it.
<liliana06> hi
<n2diy> My USB drives stopped automounting? Nothing happens when I plug them in?
<vjacob> erUSUL, yup just found out. thought it was used for netboot setup
<quiet> i have an install of ubuntu working but I want to convert it to kubuntu...  aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop removes just the metapackage name while leaving the entire setup...  is there a switch to full remove all components of ubuntu-desktop so it can be clean before i install kubuntu-desktop?
<bosco> can someone tell me a good wifi manager for ubuntu
<unko> is there anyone good at making .deb packages? i want someone to make a amarok 2.0.1.1.deb for me...please :]
<prince_jammys> !purekde > quiet
<ubottu> quiet, please see my private message
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Hey?
<erUSUL> !ppa | bosco
<ubottu> bosco: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<quiet> prince_jammys: that doc is rather out of date
<quiet> this is for intrepid/jaunty
<Huufarted> I'm confused.  Went to install MPD through Synaptic just now and in the details of the install, I get 'XOpenDIsplay() failed', but synaptic says it was successful.  Should I be worried?
<glitsj16> shakil: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054906.html has an explanation and a fix for that
<shakil> Thank you glitsjle
<prince_jammys> quiet: i doubt it makes much of a difference, other than perhaps a stray package. anyway, you need not remove kde stuff before installing ubuntu-desktop. you can do it after.
<prince_jammys> quiet: err, the other way around.
<erUSUL> !ppa > unko
<ubottu> unko, please see my private message
<erUSUL> bosco: sorry that was not meant for you
<liliana06> are u all on linux?
<bigzed> I hope so
<chai> lol webcamd tells me to RTFM
<unko> erUSUL, thanks
<Titan8990> liliana06, you can do a whois on people to see what IRC client they are using, granted they don't have a cloak
<Myrtti> Titan8990: not exactly...
<n2diy> My USB drives stopped automounting? Nothing happens when I plug them in?
<frog_> pngtopnm -text testtext Desktop/books.png <-- should it extract the text part into file? or do i get something wrong?
<Titan8990> Myrtti, explain
<Myrtti> Titan8990: you can't tell that from whois. There is another command that you can use to find out what IRC client people are using, but using that on this channel will get you banned.
<Myrtti> Titan8990: feel free to /whois me and guess what client I'm using.
<vjacob> what's a very light weight httpd server?
<Titan8990> Myrtti, interesting, I already did
<kristian_> Myrtti : irssi?
<bernz> n2diy "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" and then plug in your device and look at the output to see if it detects the plug-in event
<erUSUL> vjacob: boa; nginx
<n2diy> bernz, ok
<erUSUL> vjacob: with more features you have lightppd or cherokee
<red-lichtie> Hi, atm I'm using pidgin for irc but for some reason I find it lacking. What irc client "should" I be using (Ubuntu, 8.10) ?
<vjacob> thanks erUSUL. I just found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_web_servers also
<glitsj16> vjacob: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/wa-ltwebserv/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw07LW-WebServers&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=grsitelnxw07 presents an overview of options
<dayo_> red-lichtie: irssi
<bernz> red-lichtie, xchat is pretty great
<bigzed> red-lichtie, xchat
<kristian_> if i unexpectedly shutdown my computer, and rtorrent is running and downloading a torrent, is there any chance that the content may become corrupt? once my computer has started up again and i run rtorrent, rtorrent will do a hash check and resume download, so i assume there will be no uncorrect data when the torrent is done?
<n2diy> bernz, the USB is found, and assigned sda1, but Nautilus didn't open, as it used to do?
<bernz> kristian_, i can't say for sure that it does, but it wouldn't even be beta-ready if it lacked error-detect-and-reget-bad-blocks
<erUSUL> kristian_: correct; you can force a check on many torrent clients if you want to be extra sure
<Huufarted> red-lichtie, what is 'lacking' on it?
<Huufarted> on pidgin that is?
<crdlb> kristian_: that's my understanding; I've even heard of people feeding bad linux .isos downloaded normally fed into a torrent client to get fixed up
<glitsj16> kristian_: that depends on the way you shutdown i suppose, if you mean unexpectedly but via the regular shutdown routine chances are all will be well .. if you yank out the power-cord ....
<bernz> n2diy, maybe you have disabled "autoplay" or whatever it's called, in nautilus
<tom760`> if there are certain programs i want to use newer versions of then ubuntu has packages for, is that pretty easy?  does it mess things up mixing packages with source compiled installs?
<n2diy> bernz, maybe, let me go check.
<Huufarted> Does anybody here use Ampache?
<lstarnes> Huufarted: pidgin doesn't have full support for the irc protocol and lacks features that other clients have such as mask-based ignores for specific types of messages or certain channel oprtation functions
<erUSUL> tom760`: it certainly can mess things up if you compile them from source, you can try to enable backports
<erUSUL> tom760`: that repo has newer versions of some packages
<kristian_> thanks! :-)
<Huufarted> lstarnes, gotcha.  Didn't realize he meant it was lacking for 'irc'.  I thought he meant for the general IM protocols
<red-lichtie> Huufarted: Highlight (bold) lines (all of the lines that I post), audio notification if I'm in another window/on another desktop is a msg comes up with my name, simple "reply to xxx" without having to copy/paste name, etc
<kristian_> glitsj16 : yeah, power went, so pc loses power.
<ecret2> I downloaded a binary of cmake.  I extracted to /home/me/cmake.  I need to be able to access the binaries from anywhere so I need to use ln correct? Is it "sudo ln /usr/bin /home/me/cmake/bin/ccmake"
<lstarnes> red-lichtie: first couple letters of nick then TAB key?
<erUSUL> ecret2: why not install the one from the repositories?
<erUSUL> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.0-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7325 kB, installed size 18668 kB
<asdfqwer> whats a good screen casting app for gnome?
<vjacob> glitsj16, thanks
<ecret2> erUSUL: repository is 2.4, i need 2.6
<lstarnes> red-lichtie: I'm not sure if pidgin can do that, but I know most irc-specific clients can
<erUSUL> ecret2: you are in hardy?
<ecret2> yes
<erUSUL> !info cmake hardy
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1build1 (hardy), package size 4694 kB, installed size 12084 kB
<bernz> kristian_, be sure to invest in a UPS soon ;-)
<Huufarted> !ampache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ampache
<glitsj16> tom760`: besides backports, there is a whole range of extra repositories on ppa.launchpad.net that offer bleeding edge versions, and then there's getdeb.net that offers .debs of recent apps
<Huufarted> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<Huufarted> weak
<lstarnes> Huufarted: do you mean "apache" instead of "ampache"?
<erUSUL> !info grecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package grecordmydesktop does not exist in intrepid
<Huufarted> lstarnes, no.  ampache is a web based media player
<red-lichtie> "lstarnes: red-lichtie: first couple letters of nick then TAB key?" nope, well not on my system
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.10-amd64, upgraded a while ago from Gutsy. Since the upgrade, my vmware server (is gone)/(doesn't work).  I've never looked into it before, but I'd like to fix it now. My old .vmdk files (et al) are still there (a WinXP and a 32-bit Ubuntu). I'd like to install vmware again and have the old virtual machines work. Which vmware product and version should I install?
<eseven73>  does Kubuntu use KDE 4?
<Titan8990> !ask | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Huufarted> lstarnes, it's a play off of apache's name, though.
<eseven73> that was a question Titan8990
<ecret2> erUSUL: is using ln the way i said correct?
<red-lichtie> lstarnes: exactly the reason for my asking :)
<carpii> eseven, 8.10 uses 4.1
<lstarnes> Huufarted: ah, that makes sense.  Unfortunately I know nothing about it
<carpii> 8.04 uses 3.5
<Titan8990> eseven73, but when someone asks, it your going to ask another question right?
<Huufarted> lstarnes, thanks anywho.  :)  It's pretty neat, you should check it out
<lstarnes> red-lichtie: try xchat (not xchat-gnome) or irssi
<unko> how can i install amarok 2.0.1.1 on ubuntu? i don't feel like compiling it so i needanother way...and i didn't find any debs yet..
<Titan8990> erth, err answers, what that factoid is saying is don't ask something like "does someone use xxx application" just state the question or problem you are having with said application
<eseven73> Titan8990: what are you smoking?
 * red-lichtie fires up synaptics and installs xchat
<kristian_> bernz : :-D anyways, since rtorrent did a hash check when i ran rtorrent again, i guess it would remove bad data if any, also when torrent is done rtorrent does a hash check so it should be 100%, because the .torrent file can not be corrupt otherwise i wouldnt be able to download in the first place. at least this is what im thinking now.
<Titan8990> eseven73, drug free as of 8 days ago
<Titan8990> eseven73, thank you
<tehboriz> grats eseven73
<eseven73> carpii:  thanks, at least you gave me a real answer :)
<Titan8990> eseven73, and thanks for attempting to insult me for explaining how the support proccess works here
<bernz> haha, Titan8990, in other words, you ran outta bud 8 days ago :-D
<Huufarted> lol served
<tehboriz> i've got an ubuntu 8.10 loaded up right now. Skype doesn't seem to recognize my sound or webcam mic. Is it because the version is too old? looks like version two is the newest for linux
<eseven73> Titan8990: I'm on here 14 hours a day under a different nick, I think I know how #Ubuntu works
<Titan8990> bernz, hehe, actually quit a job and will be need a new one :P
<_VIM_> this nick in fact :)
<Titan8990> eseven73, then you are familar with the ask factoid :)
<tehboriz> guys, i need an help plz :)
<Nevis> !ask | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tehboriz> Nevis, scroll up then
<Nevis> ah. :-)
<Nevis> and I thought I was being clever. :-(
<tehboriz> i was just about to repaste lol
<tehboriz> any ideas?
<_VIM_> Titan8990: I asked a simple question, it was not necessary to give me the !ask factoid, but whatever, lets drop it before the ops use the !ot factoid on us or worse :P
<Nevis> why not update to version two then?
<Huufarted> !offtopic | _VIM_
<ubottu> _VIM_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_VIM_> doh!
<Huufarted> Sorry, I coudln't resist
<_VIM_> ;)
<bernz> kristian_, yes, exactly. typical (i.e. useful) clients always verify that every block is "good", before marking the torrent complete
<kristian_> bernz : well, then i should be fine. :-) thanks for confirming.
<Titan8990> _VIM_, actually if you were using your current nick, I wouldn't have said anything lol
<tehboriz> Nevis, i have version two already
<tehboriz> it sees my webcam and the test works
<tehboriz> but the sound options are really weird, none of the options work
<johan12> anyway of defraging an ntfs-portable hdd in xubuntu?
<gafir> what's the best text editor for let's say, HTML / CSS and such that would allow to do search and replace in all open documents, etc... thanks
<dayo_> speaking of webcam. what's the easiest way to use yahooIM with webcam on ubuntu?
<guntbert> !best | gafir
<ubottu> gafir: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bernz> johan12, gparted *might* be able to do it
<LakesProse> I've a ubuntu box and I'd like to connect it dorectly to a Winxp box. Do I need a crossover cable ?
<gafir> guntbert: the most appropriate
<erUSUL> johan12: there is no ntfs defrag utlility for linux that i know of
<johan12> any way of emulating?
<gafir> guntbert: I am using gEdit but it doesn't allow to do searcha nd replace within more than one document, there is a plugin but i couldn't make it work
<bernz> LakesProse, most modern NICs are auto-sensing, making a crossover cable unnecessary; you should be fine with anything
<erUSUL> johan12: emulate what?
<johan12> defrag-app?
<LakesProse> bernz: thanks :)
<Michele> ciao!
<guntbert> gafir: try different editors and build your own opinion :)
<erUSUL> !wine | johan12
<ubottu> johan12: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Michele> hello
<Michele> ciao
<Michele> c sn ragazzi italiani?
<LakesProse> bernz: I know that in the time of my dad, he and his pet T-rex had to use crossover cables and I hoped this problem had been solved
<guntbert> !it | Michele
<ubottu> Michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Michele> ehy
<ZeRo_FeniX> @gafir, Could VBox a windows and use dreamweaver I believe it does it. Nvu might do it too I'm not sure I never really messed with it.
<lymeca> I dual-boot XP and Ubuntu on my laptop.  Why would I get good wireless reception in XP and only like 5% with constant drops in Ubuntu?  Can I fix this in software because XP is proving my hardware is fine?
<gafir> ZeRo_FeniX: I just think it's kind of sad to use dreamweaver just for search and replaces. that no text editor on linux can do more than 1 file at a time :(
<satansaunt> if i need to watch a film where the audio is wma which would be the best app to use???
<tehboriz> Nevis, do you know?
<Michele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Huufarted> gafir, technically vi and grep can handle it with a bit of regex
<dayo_> speaking of webcam. what's the easiest way to use yahooIM with webcam on ubuntu?
<gafir> Huufarted: I've tried both too, but it's terminal based, and it's kind of tough just to do little search and replaces around
<anger_> hello!
<anger_> anyone using hugin?
<ZeRo_FeniX> @gafir, I haven't done much in linux yet so I'm not really sure. I was just suggesting because I use dreamweaver for all of my web design and program because of it's direct upload capabilites. Granted mine is a much older version because I don't want to pay to upgrade but it still works great.
<anger_> for me it complains about missing enfuse command
<Huufarted> gafir, are you looking for a WYSIWYG editor or just a text based one?
<Ulrask> Hello !
<satansaunt> if i need to watch a film where the audio is wma which would be the best app to use???
<Ulrask> Would you mind helping me not being killed by my gf ?
<guntbert> !anyone | anger_
<ubottu> anger_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gafir> Huufarted: just text based, don't care about wysiwyg, but just something that can allow me to do like replace something in ten different html files at once
<gafir> within opened documents
<anger_> satansaunt, tried mplayer already?
<gafir> Huufarted: I like gEdit but it doesn't offer this functionality
<tehboriz> is there an alternate version of skype for ubuntu that works?
<satansaunt> yeah, smplayer, vlc
<Huufarted> gafir, ever use Notepad++ on Windows?  If so, apparently 'scite' is the Linux program it's based off of and it is in the repositories
<Ulrask> I installed her an Ubuntu to try, and now her windows won't boot. I installed Ubuntu on a physically different hard drive I added, hoping the windows hard drive would be left untouched, but when I try to boot on the windows hard drive, I have grub popping up with an "error 17"
<satansaunt> those are the ones that supposedly play all the codecs...they've been great until now...
<gafir> Huufarted: I have used Notepad++, I like it, that's pretty much what i'm looking for. I have instaleld and used Scite. I was wondering if there was another program than scite.
<Huufarted> satansaunt, because the wma/wmv protocols are very proprietary, there is no open-sources alternative that provides quality like the native Windows applications, unfortunately.
<anger_> guntbert, it would be useful to know if someone has actually managed to create panorama pictures with hugin
<gafir> Huufarted: but thanks for your help
<dayo_> !grub | Ulrask
<ubottu> Ulrask: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ulrask> When I boot the Ubuntu hd, I can't try to see if there is a "windows" option as, for some reason, the PS/2 keyboard never worked outside of a graphical manager or the bios
<anger_> or with any other software
<Huufarted> gafir, others are "geany" and "Eclipse"
<Ulrask> Plus, I can't do any windows restore as the system was sold with Windows preinstalled and the CD was neither never shipped with or lost long ago
<Huufarted> gafir, some people swear by them, others abhor them
<Aethelred> anger_ I use Hugin, on Ubuntu 8.10-amd64, and I have created many panoramas successfully.
<gafir> ok, i'll check those. I know Eclipse, but not geany
<gafir> thanks
<Huufarted> gafir, yw
<Aethelred> anger_ I recall having to noodle a few things around to get it working properly, but I don't recall what they were.
<guntbert> anger_: so your question should be something like: "How can I create panorama pictures with hugin?"
<Ulrask> Thanks dayo_ for the link although I already read that before asking
<gafir> Huufarted: I'm trying Geany, thanks for your help.
<ZeRo_FeniX> Ulrask, do you atleast have the cd-key for your windows install?
<anger_> Aethelred, what do you have as enfuse executable?
<Huufarted> you're welcome, gafir
<Ulrask> Err yeah should be somewhere in the documentation ZeRo_FeniX
<anger_> guntbert, I know how it's supposed to work
<Aethelred> guntbert: I think his question is if anyone else is getting the same error he gets, and - if so - how they were able to fix it.
<satansaunt> will i get any joy if i try to use windows media player in wine?? i haven't wmp in 5 years...at least
<Ulrask> Anyhow I don't think system restore would be any good, as the keyboard never worked outside of a graphical windows manager (neither grub nor the windows "F8" menu ever reacted with this kboard)
<Aethelred> anger_ well, I don't know. I guess I can check. Is this a separate executable, or is it in Hugin?
<ZeRo_FeniX> Ulrask, in that case, if all else fails you could bittorrent a copy of the cd and burn it a disc, I believe they are actually dvds now. Fair game in my opinion since you have the CD-key.
<Ulrask> Unless you have an idea how to make it work (enabling legacy USB didn't do any good.)
<bernz> ulrask, it should be mostly a matter of getting ahold of a windows MBR/boot sector for GRUB to use; it sounds like you are using a USB kbd, with no legacy support in the BIOS (or disabled)
<guntbert> anger_:, Aethelred : all right, I give up :-))
<icewaterman> how come                                 outfile="run $i fe $gen txt bla" echo $outfile
<anger_> Aethelred, it should be a separate executable but it seems to be missing from ubuntu
<icewaterman> does print txt bla?
<anger_> Aethelred, in preferenced in the enblend tab
<bernz> ultrask, you should be able to unjam yourself with a windows MBR/boot sector if you can copy one from another working XP installation
<Ulrask> Nah for some reason guntbert even a PS/2 keyboard don't work on this motherboard. You have any idea what else could cause that ?
<guntbert> Ulrask: excuse me?
<Ulrask> Ah yeah that could be a solution bernz, how do I obtain it from a working windows install and how could I copy it ? Any software name I can google ?
<Aethelred> anger_ the "Enfuse executable" listed in my prefs is:   enfuse
<Ulrask> Sorrt guntbert I meant bernz
<Ulrask> I'm no good at this multiplayer ICQ
<bernz> ulrask, search for utilities with 'mbr' in the title, like 'copy-mbr' or something similar
<bernz> Ulrask, also check out "boot disk" sites; they usually have these kinds of tools
<anger_> Aethelred, do you have also the enfuse executable somewhere? Can you check the package where you got it?
<onthefence928> is it me or does the default calculator in ubuntu suck major ass?
<onthefence928> it's giving me all kinds of wrong answers
<_VIM_> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<bernz> Ulrask, i think one of the utils is just called "bootsect"
<Aethelred> anger_ already looking.   :)
<ZeRo_FeniX> Just something random but everytime I read Ulrask I think Ultralisk.
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990, still having problems with my dual-network setup.. just spent the last hour trying out various ideas.. Still broken.. Willing to spend some time helping? [No traffic on eth1 on an internal network, eth0 is working fine on dhcp'd external network]
<_VIM_> onthefence928: besides, ubuntu has over 30K packages, im sure there's at least 10 calculator apps you could try if you don't like the default one :)
<guntbert> icewaterman: what are you trying to do?
<obi> im trying to install a wireless driver, i dont kinow how to build it after downloading the zipped file
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, have you brought down eth0 to ensure traffic is moved using eth1?
<bernz> Ulrask, basically, you will copy sector zero (the boot sector) from the primary (boot) disk of a working windows box (laptop nearby, etc)... to a file... of size 512 bytes
<icewaterman> guntbert: doesnt matter, i want to echo "foo $x bar $y foo2" and it only prints foo2
<ToKico> obi: what model is your wireless card?
<onthefence928> _VIM_: well before i get a new one, any idea why the program is rounding everything?
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, also, does eth1 get a dhcp address?
<adam> ciao a tutti
<bernz> Ulrask, then you will place this file on your ubuntu's boot partition (perhaps/probably all the same on most systems), and then you can point grub to it and do a chain load (i think)... see grub manual for details... it's not hard, but takes some reading and learning
<_VIM_> onthefence928: that's the reason I stick with Ubuntu, so much software for it, it's mind boggling, and the community of course :)
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, I know I already asked but I missed the reply
<paddy1> !other peoples feelings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obi> ToKico: atheros 5007 i think, i have the proper driver i believe, so thats not the issue, its installing the driver.
<j0nr> ok so i just reinnstalled ubuntu... i have a seperte /home part. how do i go about reinstating other users...when i try to add them and associate their old/existing /home directories, it won't let me as it says the destination (for /home/user) already exists?
<_VIM_> onthefence928: i can look at some of them and check, but offhand I don't have an answer just yet for that, you gonna be on for awhile?
<guntbert> icewaterman: ok, no idea, sorry, it just looked kind of weird :-))
<paddy1> floodbot1, ffmpeg
<ToKico> obi: you're trying to use ndiswrapper? or it is a native linux driver and trying to compile it?
<onthefence928> _VIM_it just rounds everything to whole numbers
<obi> ToKico: its madwifi driver
<Nicador> Hello. How do i see if I have my soundcard installed? (ubuntu server, no GUI)
<icewaterman> guntbert: echo "bla foo bar" should NEVER print only "bar"
<bernz> j0nr, i'd probably recreate the accounts on the new separate /home partition, and then just copy the old user's home dirs over the newly created ones
<erUSUL> Nicador: lspci | less
<obi> Tokico:so i think the answer to your question is compile. its a native driver right?
<CaneToad> how does one install the latest Jaunty?
<spencer_> My computer does not see the floppy drive, ant suddestions?
<Sa[i]nT> When did they stop making opera for Ubuntu?
<Nicador> erUSUL: It's there: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Titan8990> !jaunty | CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ToKico> obi: yes, it is native. try this: http://linux-wireless.org/Install-HOWTO/Drivers/madwifi/0.Howto.Install.Madwifi.txt
<Nicador> erUSUL: How do i exit now ?
<j0nr> bernz: i have one partition for /home so all users have a home directory on there...i suppose i could rename the old one... create new users with desired names...then overwrite?
<Titan8990> CaneToad, same way you install any other ubuntu varient
<lstarnes> spencer_: try running sudo modprobe floppy
<ToKico> obi: I don't have a wireless card, so I can't try anything...
<spencer_> Thanks
<CaneToad> Titan8990, then where can it be downloaded from?  I can't find it.
<erUSUL> Nicador: press q
<markupdude> i have a windows xp laptop and and a ubuntu cpu, can i use xp to use that monitor-less ubuntu machine? from starting the PC to logging in to shuting down
<lstarnes> spencer_: you may also want ro add floppy to /etc/modules
<qt-x> how do i mount a partition ext3 ?
<ll> здарасти
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm trying to install the VirtualBox Guest Utilities on a Kubuntu install, how do I tell it to run the program as admin?
<spencer_> Thanks
<Nicador> Thank you erUSUL. Have a nice day.
<ll> русские есть?
<bernz> j0nr, yes, i'd do that -- rename is a good way to "temporarily delete" stuff :-)
<guntbert> !ru | ll
<ubottu> ll: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> Nicador: less is the pager it is usefull to learn how to use it as is used with man pages and other stuff
<lstarnes> spencer_: it's no longer a default module because floppies have been obsoleted by cds and dvds
<ToKico> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Titan8990> CaneToad, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<linxeh> is there a good C/C++ IDE in the repos that supports completion of things like include names, method/class names that are available, etc, and has some language + api referencing in (e.g. like Eclipse can do)
<ll> ты?
<hanasaki> my CPU runs at 2.5Ghz   I overclocked it in bios to faster however the gnome cpu applet never shows over 2.5 even under load.   at boot dmesg does show the faster clock speed.   whats going on?  why doesnt it go ver 2.5 in gnome?
<erUSUL> linxeh: Eclipse + gdp ? anjuta; kdevelop; vdk builder etc...
<CaneToad> Titan8990 how can a 8.10 install be upgraded to Jaunty?
<guntbert> !ide | linxeh
<ubottu> linxeh: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<ll> 8.0.4 rulezzzz!
<ZeRo_FeniX> How do I run an application with admin privilages?
<erUSUL> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<davidjayhawk1> Need help with an Ubuntu install on usb... keeps freezing ever so often
<lstarnes> CaneToad: #ubuntu+1 is currently the official channel for ubuntu 9.04
<linxeh> erUSUL: ok I'll give those ago. they all support completion and docs etc ?
<ToKico> obi: have you tried it?
<snowcomb> vi/vim/emacs do not support completion.
<Titan8990> CaneToad, it cant yet?
<linxeh> snowcomb: obviously, and neither are they ides (I'm an emacs user fwiw with an extensive .emacs collection)
<obi> ToKico: no i dont think that works for the particular driver i have. i think i jsut need to learn how to build from the .tar file
<linxeh> snowcomb: though I have limited completion for some languages in Emacs now
<snowcomb> Correct. As to an actual IDE, I've no idea.
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, if it's a GUI application, use gksudo
<Huufarted> !gksudo | zero_fenix
<ubottu> zero_fenix: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hanasaki> what is a good tool to tell what the cpu is running at?
<snowcomb> hanasaki: top
<jtaby_> hey, i run the cd rom integrity test and it's successful, but when i install, i get errors
<jtaby_> any idea how i can debug this?
<Huufarted> hanasaki, the current load on the CPU or the current speed of the CPU in a mobile CPU?
<ToKico> obi: it should be how any "normal" package compiles: extract the tar, and inside of the folder containing the extracted file, run "./configure", then "make" and then "sudo make install". That should install it.
<jtaby_> when i downloaded, the MD5 sum checked out
<kristian_> how can i make firefox go back when i hit backspace button on keyboard?
<ZeRo_FeniX> And what if I'm using the KDE gui how would I go about doing that?
<Caplain> kristian_: it should already do that
<Huufarted> kristian_, if it doesn't work, click the web page content itself, then try to backspace
<hanasaki> Huufarted: current clock speed its a K8 amd and powernowd is running...
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: try kdesudo
<kristian_> Caplain : doesn't happen here. :-/
<ll> a blunt vapros possible? that it is better to reinstall firefox to delete the older version, or not important?
<hanasaki> snowcomb: top does cpu load not clock speed
<guntbert> kristian_: ask in #firefox
<kristian_> Huufarted : yes, tried that, doesn't work. :-/
<Huufarted> hanasaki, right-click a panel, add to panel, "CPU Frequency Monitor"
<kristian_> guntbert : alright, thanks. :-)
<Caplain> guntbert: lol
<Sa[i]nT> What's a good site ripper for Ubuntu?
<ToKico> Huufarted: could someone tell me why my Intel P4 3Ghz doesn't work with that function?
<Caplain> Sa[i]nT: wget
<Huufarted> tokico, elaborate.  What function?
<guntbert> kristian_: I remember, I had to tweak something once, but forgot it
<guntbert> Caplain: ??
<Sa[i]nT> Caplain, Something with a gui?
<ToKico> Huufarted: "CPU Frequency Monitor"
<boingboing> hello! I have installed ubuntu 8.04 on my sata drive (partition sda2) and the boot loader on a USB pen (sdb) but when i try to boot from the grub on the pendrive it says: GRUB and doesn't load the system on the SATA HDD. can you help me?
<Caplain> Sa[i]nT: real geeks don't use guis :-P
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: I dont need eth1 to act as a DHCP server for the local network.. I don't mind doing the static setup on the clients [192.168.0.0\24, GW 192.168.0.1]
<Huufarted> Tokico, I don't know.  I use an Intel Atom and it works fine
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.10-amd64, upgraded a while ago from Gutsy. Since the upgrade, my vmware server (is gone)/(doesn't work).  I've never looked into it before, but I'd like to fix it now. My old .vmdk files (et al) are still there (a WinXP and a 32-bit Ubuntu). I'd like to install vmware again and have the old virtual machines work. Which vmware product and version should I install?
<Huufarted> Caplain, real geeks use anything at their disposal
<markupdude> i have a Ubuntu and a XP pc, a router [got both wireless and wired options] and a crossover cable, can i connect both PCs for file transfer/basic networking?
<boingboing> (i don't want that ubuntu boot loader sobstitutes the vista one...)
<hanasaki> Huufarted:  hmm at boot the kernel said cpu of 2.8... (it is overclocked) not overclocked it is a 2.5 dual core amd x2.   even under heavy lead that cpu applet never goes over 2.5.  any ideas?
<ToKico> Huufarted: ok... hoped you could help me...
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, I wasn't talking about acting a server, can it recieve an address using a dhcp client (dhclient in ubuntu), I am trying to verify that the interface is functioning properly before we get in to routing troubleshooting
<shadeslayer> how do i undo a command i just executed in terminal
<shadeslayer> !undo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undo
<lstarnes> shadeslayer: it depends on the command
<kristian_> guntbert : try to remember. :-P
<Known_problems> name of one programs for edition of Icons .ico for gnome?
<shadeslayer>  sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-artwork
<Huufarted> Hanasaki, it just reads from what the OS has.  I don't know the filename it reads it from.  It's the OS that's reporting it wrong, then
<shadeslayer> it un-installed  alot of packages
<Huufarted> hanasaki, please stand by
<lstarnes> shadeslayer: for that you would need to reinstall the ubuntu-artwork package
<guntbert> kristian_: no chance, its been more than 3 months :(
<hanasaki> Huufarted:  ok.  IM if you like.  fyi its64but ubuntu
<Glowball> Is it possible that Ubuntu only takes alphanumeric characters as a passphrase for a wireless connection?
<shadeslayer> lstarnes: it also uninstalled kpowersave and some other packages
<Aethelred> markupdude: your need (or lack of need) for a crossover cable is mostly independent of the OS. Why not just connect both of them to the router?
<Glowball> With "ThisIsATest", I can connect without any problems, but with my normal passphrase, with characters like {ù&, I can't
<Huufarted> hanasaki:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<obi> Tokico: when i enter ./configure into terminal it says no such file or directory
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Well, eth0 is the external device, which is getting a DHCP address. [196.24.233.24]
<shadeslayer> oh wait i knoe
<Stevethepirate> But eth1 is the internal NIC, and its not getting any DHCP addy [it shouldn't though]
<hanasaki> Huufarted:  yup.. says 2.5 same as the gnome applet.  dmesg says  0.000000] Detected 2874.904 MHz processor.
<ZeRo_FeniX> okay in a terminal prompt I want to run this file at this location with admin privilages. /media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run what do I type to run it with admin privilages?
<almostdvs> after the ubuntu loading is all done it takes forever for the login window to come up,  anyone have some insight?
<Huufarted> hanasaki, I'm sorry but that's out of my league at that point.  I can only tell you what I used that worked.
<markupdude1> how to transfer files between two xp and ubuntu PCs?
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, go ahead and run:  sudo dhclient eth1
<ToKico> obi: because you have to change into the extracted files. imagine that the files extracted to a certain "madwifi-obi" folder. you have to type "cd madwifi-obi" to change into that directory.
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Doesn't find one.
<Huufarted> !samba markupdude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huufarted> !samba | markupdude
<ubottu> markupdude: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hanasaki> Huufarted:  what specifically did u use?
<Glowball> Is it possible that Ubuntu only takes alphanumeric characters as a passphrase for a wireless connection?
<hanasaki> markupdude usbdrive or samba server
<obi> ToKico: oh so the individual files. there are a ton of files, need i do this to all of them?
<Huufarted> hanasaki, I used the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor that I pointed you to.  For my CPU it works fine.  I apologize, but I don't know how to help you with it displaying the wrong freq on your PC
<phantomcircuit> LISTEN TO SOME RADIO http://www.raidchan.org/radio/listen.pls
<obi> ToKico: or jsut the make files?
<hanasaki> Huufarted:  thanks..what cpu do you have?
<Flare183> !spam | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<markupdude1> hanasaki: i have a router and crossover cables, so was kind of thinking if i can have a permanent lan between the two PCs
<kristian_> guntbert : figured it out, if your wondering: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<Huufarted> hanasaki, Intel Atom processor.  1.6 GHz, very low power usage (45w whole system under full load)
<markupdude1> hanasaki: and may be control that monitor-less ubuntu PC from XP?
<reese> are there any virtual midi keyboards, as vkeybd?
<moijk> hi. how do i get gimp in english? it is in my native language, and that's so confusing to use. Translating applications should be prohibited by law!
<phantomcircuit> ATOMIKU IS LIVE PRO DJ SET WITH AWESOME TECHNO + DANCE + TRANCE + HANDSUP + HARDSTYLE MUSIC http://www.raidchan.org/radio/listen.pls
<ZeRo_FeniX> Use VNC for controlling it I believe
<ToKico> obi: no. i'm going to guide you step by step. delete all the files extracted. tell when done.
<ecret2> !info hardy libboost-system
<ubottu> libboost-system is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Huufarted> someone take care of phantomcircuit please
<ToKico> obi: it's just more simple :D
<hanasaki> markupdude search for vnc for the remote control and samba for the file shares
<Flare183> !ops | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<guntbert> kristian_: now I remember :-), thx for reporting back
<hanasaki> bbl .. thanks Huufarted
<obi> ToKico. ok
<phantomcircuit> lol my bad
<ecret2> !info libboost-system hardy
<atomiku> SUPER STAR DJ
<obi> ToKico: do you mind PMing me?
<Flare183> phantomcircuit: Quit advertising
<ubottu> Package libboost-system does not exist in hardy
<ToKico> obi: ok.
<almostdvs> after my ubuntu loading bar is done it takes a long time (5 min+) for the login window to appear. any insight
<Huufarted> phantomcircuit, spamming is not tolerated in this channel.  It is off topic and bothersome to the entire channel
<satansaunt> i really hate microsoft right now..
<Huufarted> woot!  Mez, you rock
<phantomcircuit> lol my bad i put an a before msg and got amsg on accident
<trask1> thers nothing good about microsoft
<slerder> Hey guys. Anyone know of a little linux app for ubuntu that lets me see the transfered speed of a certain nic like eth1?Thanks
<boingboing> help please! I can't load ubuntu, I'm from a livecd...
<ZeRo_FeniX> what's the command to run a .run file?
<Mez> ffs, why doesnt /kb work
<Huufarted> slerder, I use an app called "Netspeed'.  It is in the repositories
<Flare183> boingboing: Explain
<slerder> huufarted thanks, and nice name ;)
<Huufarted> slerder, thank you.  :)  My goal is to make people laugh.
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: the file's path
<slerder> huufarted, worked on me
<ZeRo_FeniX> and just put sudo before it to run it as admin?
<obi> ToKico: done, all deleted
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: yes
<eseven73> slerder: have you tried iptraf?
<boingboing> Flare183: I have installed the ubuntu 8.04 OS on the sda2 drive and the bootloader on a FAT32 1GB usb pen in order to not sobstitute the original vista bootloader. I tried to load from usb pen but it says: GRUB
<ZeRo_FeniX> Istarnes, ah that worked, thank you.
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: .ping
<reese> are there any virtual midi keyboards, as vkeybd?
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: btw, your font should display the first letter of my nick as a lowercase L, not an uppercase i
<boingboing> Flare183: the usb pen is sdb and the partition of the hdd where ubuntu is "/" sda2
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, does lshw -vv  show eth1 as "unclaimed"?
<slerder> eseven73 thanks, i installed iptraf just now an i can see al the connections and packets and bytes transfered, but how can i see the total up and down speed of an interface? thanks
<Flare183> boingboing: GRUB is the boot manager
<ZeRo_FeniX> lstarnes, true, though it looked kinda like an I :/ What about in a KDE terminal it's not taking sudo or kdesudo says command not found.
<ZeRo_FeniX> actually nvm
<boingboing> Flare183: yes i know...so how can i edit the grub on my sdb in order to boot my sda2 ?
<ecret2> !info hardy boost
<ubottu> boost is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<ecret2> libboost-system does not appear in the hardy heron repository where as the other libboost libraries are there.
<ZeRo_FeniX> Lol, it helps to type things correctly.
<guntbert> slerder: goto "GENERAL INTERFACE statistics"
<raibu> hello, I have a problem using Nautilus to copy files via LAN - anybody here to help me?
<Nasra> hello everyone....just want to let you know that my Ubuntu Box did not want to shut down.....until I findout the problem just now.....it was a problem with a sound card mci < ----just be carefull you might run  into problem as well...thanks all for your help
<yorky501> im having snags running google  earth,  it just closes itself when i open it,  anyone any ideas
<carpii> open it again
<Glowball> Is it possible that Ubuntu only takes alphanumeric characters as a passphrase for a wireless connection?
<yorky501> then it closes again
<scud> is there a way to use your pc speaker to play audio?
<carpii> open it a...  ah ok ;)
<carpii> check your using latest wine maybe?
<ZeRo_FeniX> Glowball, since you didn't get a responce before I'm just going to say I have no idea so you don't feel ignored.
<Glowball> Oh, ok
<yorky501> im running the linux version
<hackel> scud: I remember doing that about 15 years ago with a very fancy Windows 3.1 driver...it was awesome!
<carpii> oh, i didnt know there was one
<Jack_Sparrow> Glowball some cards are not going to work on encrypted networks that do work on open networks
<yorky501> yeah only just found it,
<loup> hi
<Cyntek> hi all, i am now trying to access my newly installed 300 gb hd and its directory on ubuntu-server 8.10. However, when i log in via windows xp i get an error: \\HOME
<scud> hackel: so you're telling me you probably dont have that fnacy windows 3.1 driver anymore, huh?
<d_rugs420> anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal? I clicked on the clock up at the top right corner and everything locked up except for xchat
<loup> can i disable the avahi daemon?
<Glowball> Jack_Sparrow: so it's my network card that's not compatible, not Ubuntu?
<carpii> try launching it from a terminal, and when it bombs out maybe itll give you some juicy troubleshooting messages
<Jack_Sparrow> Glowball Not necessarilly
<hackel> scud: heh, no.
<scud> hackel: darnit.
<Glowball> But it does work with another, simpler password
<raibu> "file operations" does not move anymore - do I need to start copy again (5 GB)?
<eseven73> slender ok in the iptraf options you'll see up/down rates for the network card you choose
<hackel> scud: http://www.geocities.com/stssppnn/pcsp.html
<slerder> guntbert thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Glowball Just suggesting that you verify your card will work wpa2 or whatever
<eseven73> slender its the 3rd menu
<Cyntek> hi all, i am now trying to access my newly installed 300 gb hd and its directory on ubuntu-server 8.10. However, when i log in via windows xp i get an error: \\HOME\Public Folder Sharing is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have acces permissions. The network path was not found.
<Glowball> Jack_Sparrow: I can get connected with WPA2 with the pass "ThisIsATest"
<Jack_Sparrow> Glowball then you are fine
<eseven73> slender "Detailed Interface Statistics" is what you want :)
<Glowball> But I can't with my normal passphrase
<boingboing> I need to create a GRUB to load my sda2 from my sdb (usb pen) please help me
<Glowball> (Which is 59 characters long and has non-alphanumeric chars in it)
<rootzig> how if speack ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Glowball: I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing, but try using the hexadecimal version of that passphrase
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > rootzig
<ubottu> rootzig, please see my private message
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: http://rafb.net/p/D9Mry986.html
<ZeRo_FeniX> Is linux coding similar to php at all?
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, not at all
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: linux isn't a programming language, it's a kernel
<hackel> ZeRo_FeniX, php is very (very) loosely based on C, which most Linux software is written in.
<linxeh> ZeRo_FeniX: depends how you define linux coding. you can write applications for linux in PHP if you want.
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, linux uses 'c' mostly and php is recognizable as merely looking like it could be related to c
<ZeRo_FeniX> Fair enough.
<linxeh> php should generally be avoided at all costs though
<Huufarted> php is not a programming language.  It is a scripting language.  Treat it as such and you will do well.
<lstarnes> Huufarted: it is a programming language under some definitions of the term
<almostdvs> i need to vnc into my other computer  (ccfl for screen dieing)  and it keeps telling me connection to host was closed
<ZeRo_FeniX> PHP is very much a programming language in my opinion. It consists of all of the logic and boolean functions that most programming languages have.
<Glowball> Could somebody maybe try it for me? If it is a bug indeed, it should be fixed in Jaunty
<linxeh> lstarnes: well, a scripting language is a programming language, its just dependent on a script interpretter
<Huufarted> zero_fenix, treat it as a scripting language, don't treat it as a programming language.
<linxeh> ZeRo_FeniX: indeed, its a scripting language though. and a bad one at that.
<yorky501> quick one......How do i get the 'cube' visual effect?
<Huufarted> !compiz | yorky501
<ubottu> yorky501: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_VIM_> lol theres too many chefs in this channel :P
<ZeRo_FeniX> not planning on writing something for linux in php just curious because I saw some familiar commands.
<linxeh> _VIM_: better than none
<_VIM_> yeah :)
<ToKico> !hi > tokico
<ubottu> ToKico, please see my private message
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, php is based off of Perl from my understanding (could be wrong on that).
<hackel> Is there any point to ubottu announcing private messages in the channel?  Kind of annoying, if you ask me.
<yorky501> cheers
<Huufarted> hackle:  /ignore ubottu
<jarco> I became uncle today for the second time
<sebsebseb> Huufarted: and then he won't get Ubuntu's help
<Huufarted> jarco:  congrats  :)
<_VIM_> gratz jarco!
<Huufarted> sebsebseb, true but you can't get one without the other
<ToKico> jarco: that's... hum... a little strange
<jarco> ohw
<jarco> i did it in here aslso :p
<Cristi> hy! 6 hours ago i had 1 primary partition with ubuntu and now i have 2, one with ubuntu and one ntfs, however why is that the windows installer does not see any use-able hard disks to install windows on?
<jarco> amsg :D
<sebsebseb> Huufarted: yeah
<jarco> sorry and thx
<Huufarted> cristi, what are the partitions formatted as for the file system?
<Cristi> Huufarted: ubuntu is on ext3, while the other primary is ntfs
<Cristi> Huufarted: should i set the boot flag on the ntfs partition?
<Huufarted> cristi, couldn't hurt.  The installer should still see it I would think.
<Cristi> Huufarted: note that i struggled to make so that the ntfs partition not only that is primary, but also the first partition from left to right
<Huufarted> Cristi, I did it a bit easier.  Installed XP first using only a small partition (let the installer create it) then installed Ubuntu on the remaining space
<Cristi> Huufarted: i wish for ubuntu games god damn windows xD
<Huufarted> !wine | Cristi
<ubottu> Cristi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<j0hn> hello everyone , i've got a prob with icecast  .... the /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml is empty , there is nothing
<chuckh19581> I originally installed kubuntu, then later the gnome desktop. I've decided I like gnome better. Is there a simple way to uninstall all of the kde stuff that came with kubuntu?
<Huufarted> chuckh19581, You can try and remove it through synaptic
<_VIM_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<torkel_> I'm running ubuntu intrepid under vmware-fusion right now (development purposes) and I am trying to connect my bluetooth phone to it. I've connected the usb-bluetooth (internal macbook one) in the virtual machines settings and it actually pops up in ubuntu. Still I'm unable to connect my phone to it; lsusb got this output Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05ac:1000 Apple, Inc. Bluetooth HCI MacBookPro (HID mode)
<Huufarted> oh snap.  _VIM_ is all over it like Rosie ODonnel on a Ho-Ho
<Cristi> Huufarted: wine ... ok righ uhm however i'd like not to erase my ubuntu partition. I am also using mounting points for / /home and /opt so who knows how would that work out "for the best" if i'd do that
<sadiq_> how can I find wich package contains some header file (usefull for compiling stuff)
<_VIM_> lol
<ZeRo_FeniX> Xubuntu uses the Gnome desktop, correct?
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: http://rafb.net/p/D9Mry986.html
<chuckh19581> Huufarted: remove what package though? Or do I have to remove them all one by one?
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: it uses xfce
<Neil`> hey peeps can anyone help by pointing me in the right director for setting up a mail handler like sendmail (pref not?) that i can set my isp's server as the upstream handler? as hotmail and guessing others doesnt like emails being sent from a dynamic IP
<ZeRo_FeniX> gotchya
<Huufarted> chuckh19581, listen to _VIM_ not me on this one
<lstarnes> sadiq_: which header are you looking for?
<Huufarted> cristi, wine doesn't replace anything....
<kane77> sadiq_, apt-file can search in content of packages
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, sorry, trying to work on a project euler problem while helping you
<sadiq_> lstarnes, libopenal.so.0
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, if you statically set eth1 and then do:  sudo ifconfig eth0 down    followed by pinging your gateway, what error do you recieve?
<donal> hi
<lstarnes> sadiq_: that's a library not a header
<chuckh19581> Huufarted:  there's a kubuntu-desktop package but I think it's just a bunch of dependencies to make it east to install kde. I dont think it works in reverse does it?
<ZeRo_FeniX> What does standard ubuntu use as it's gui?
<Huufarted> chuckh19581, listen to what _VIM_ said about !puregnome
<jarco> gnome ...
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX: gnome
<ZeRo_FeniX> thank you
<Huufarted> !puregnome | chuckh19581
<donal> Can someone here help me set up a dual boot?
<ubottu> chuckh19581: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<sadiq_> lstarnes, sry :( ...mixed stuff
<sebsebseb> donal: yes I can
<lstarnes> sadiq_: libopenal0a might be the package according to aptitude search openal
<sebsebseb> donal: and other things if you want
<sadiq_> kane77, sudo: apt-file: command not found
<donal> do you want to PM? sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> donal: ok PM me
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Heh, np, Which problem btw? ... I can't bring down eth0 for a while... Doing a sync for the next [potentially 4 days :( ]... is there something else I can do?
<Stevethepirate> Want me to paste route -n?
<kane77> sadiq_, you should install it first :)
<shadeslayer> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, ehh, thats the only way that I know of to ensure that the interface that you want to use, actually is being used
<oHnoez> how do i recover master password from firefox?
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, multiple interfaces are set up to provide redundency or advanced routing, only in the later are both used at the same time
<Huufarted> !firefox | ohnoez
<ubottu> ohnoez: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<chuckh19581> that purges gnome. I want to purge kde.
<Huufarted> ohnoez, it didn't include it, but please join #firefox for that question
<carpii> oHnoez, im kinda guessing you dont
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, and im on problem #3, greatest prime number for 600851475143
<rww> oHnoez: You can't.
<oHnoez> :S
<sadiq_> lstarnes, only libopenal1 with aptitude...and it's installed
<carpii> oh, im wrong
<carpii> http://www.security-hacks.com/2007/05/16/firemaster-recover-firefox-master-password
<oHnoez> i must recover it
<Cristi> Huufarted: wine has support for very few games, i am familiar with wine, i have 1.1.15 i think
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: I did PE a long time ago... Did around 30 problems
<Stevethepirate> I think.
<carpii> tho maybe its changed since 2007
<Ulrask> Err I'm a gamer and I'm using Wine
<carpii> a master password thats recoverable seems pretty dumb to me
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: surely, route -n should show this?
<rww> oHnoez: You still can't. The whole point of a master password is that you can only access your passwords if you know it. If there was a recovery mechanism, that would defeat the purpose.
<Ulrask> not only most games work, although sometime with a little bit of messing around
<Cristi> Ulrask: and what are you playing on wine?
<Ulrask> but the performance hit is not even that big
<Cristi> Ulrask: so, i guess you can play games such as need for speed or assasin's creed
<Ulrask> Cristi > Oblivion, WoW...
<lstarnes> sadiq_: libopenal-dev does exist if you need libopenal's development files
<Ulrask> I have tried neither
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, yes it should
<carpii> ah its using a plaintext brute forcer, like how you decrypt zip files
<Cristi> Ulrask: yeah i had wow on wine, it works pretty nice, indeed
<Ulrask> Look at the AppDB on winehq.org for a list of compatibility
<Supertanker> How likely am I to break something updating with apt-get's dist-upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<Zenji> ver irc.epiknet.org
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: well, I will pastebin that.
<Ulrask> Only problem I have with it is the minimap not working indoor
<rww> Supertanker: not very, but it's possible.
<sadiq_> lstarnes, yes...but they're openal1 not lobopenal0
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: http://rafb.net/p/bHB7aC30.html
<Ulrask> Usually there is some little things like that that won't work, the experience isn't as smooth as on a native windows platform, but still, it's very usable
<Ulrask> Even for a big gamer like me
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, looks like you need to set a static route for eth1, the one listed there will not do much
<coderminus> who translated ubuntu.ru to russian?
<shadeslayer> hi what is the lightest DE for ubuntu??
<rww> sadiq_: libopenal.so.0 isn't in the Intrepid repositories. Ubuntu generally removes old versions of libraries when new ones come out and nothing else in the repository requires the old one.
<Cristi> uhm, whatever, i still prefer a dual boot, and the windows installer says that it can't find any usable partition to install windows, can anyone help me out with that?
<rww> Cristi: Did you install Ubuntu before Windows?
<sadiq_> rww, so the program I'm trying to run is too old??
<Cristi> rww: yes i did
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Sorry, could you help me do that? 192.168.0.0\24 is the local eth1 network...
<rww> Cristi: Are you trying to install Vista, XP, or another version?
<Stevethepirate> Surely firestarter should have done this for me?
<Cristi> rww: xp
<chazco> Hi... there is a bug with the iwl3945 driver (hw kill switch issue) which has been marked as fixed in Jaunty, but wont-fix in Intrepid. Any workarounds for this issue?
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, firestarter only alters iptables, iptables does not handle routing
<dreamdigital> anybody know how to make the GLMatrix Screensaver Color Blue?
<Huufarted> iptables = firewall rules
<Cristi> rww: i created a primary ntfs partition and it still doesn't work. why and how can i fix this?
<macia> hi
<AaronMT> Hi, where might I find Alpha 5 link?
<dreamdigital> anybody know how to make the GLMatrix Screensaver Color Blue?
<_VIM_> alpha 5? i only see 4
<Myrtti> !jaunty > AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT, please see my private message
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: ok, so how do I add said route?
<AaronMT> Release date says today
<yorky501> how do I go about checking and installing graphics card drivers???
<Myrtti> AaronMT: today on what timezone?
<rww> AaronMT: if it's out, the channel topic of #ubuntu+1 will link to it.
<_VIM_> ... i just burned a alpha 4 :(
<_VIM_> disk*
<_VIM_> oh well
<j0hn>  i've got a prob .... the /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml is empty , there is nothing in it
<AaronMT> Myrtti, I'm simply looking at the Release Schedule which dates the 26th.
<rww> Cristi: When I installed Vista I had to mark the partition bootable and active through the command prompt in Vista's installer. I'm trying to figure out how to do it in XP now.
<Myrtti> AaronMT: and it's still 26th of Feb... for ten minutes... here in Finland...
<Myrtti> AaronMT: what I'm saying "26th of Feb" is a bit fuzzy timeframe
<rww> Cristi: Try the guide at http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/68 , maybe?
<Cristi> rww: i set the boot flag on the ntfs partition with gparted but that doesn't work
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, try: route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1 gw 192.168.x.x
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, and use route del to delete the existing route
<Stevethepirate> 192.168.x.x: Unknown host
<Stevethepirate> ha?
<Stevethepirate> Must this be 192.168.0.1?
<froger> hey guys- any idea why the Wireless Network Authentication window won't allow me to select WPA2 as the wireless security. I've used this wireless card to connect with previous distros...
<rww> Cristi: ( unfortunately, the server of the guide I usually use doesn't seem to be working for me right now :(: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm )
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, yes
<Stevethepirate> 196.24.233.1 is the gw of eth0
<Stevethepirate> the external NIC's network
<Stevethepirate> noxville@virtue:/var/www/forums/styles$ sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1 gw 192.168.0.1
<Stevethepirate> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<_VIM_> rww does google cache have a archived copy of that site?
<rootzig> how starting samba?
<_VIM_> or Coral
<ed0n0n> I need help killing the wineserver
<rww> _VIM_: I can't find one.
<_VIM_> k
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, have a look at man route, maybe it is different in ubuntu then the distro I am currently on, but I wouldn't think so...
<Cristi> rww: this how to looks very nice, i'll give it a try
<ed0n0n> I try killing with "sudo kill PID" and even with the system monitor, but it is not ending. How can I kill that wineserver process
<Huufarted> ed0n0n, try 'kill -9 <pid>'
<Stevethepirate> Could it be my NIC drivers borked?
<ZeRo_FeniX> I installed Xubuntu on a virtual box and I restarted it but now the two utility bars at the top and bottom are gone. how do I get them back?
<Ulrask> as root : ps -A | grep wine, and then kill -9 (all PIDs)
<Huufarted> ed0n0n, it WILL kill it, but it doesn't allow the program to clean up after itself.  It just kills it NOW
<Cristi> rww: it's not very clear though, should i leave unpartitioned the space for windows? i formated it to ntfs
<ed0n0n> Huufarted: Yea! What does -9 stand for? You mean NOW?
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Like, _SURELY_, if I have set eth1 to be statically to 192.168.0.1\24, then it should be able to ping clients?
<Huufarted> ed0n0n, -9 is the signal it sends and it means kill it without regard to whether the program really wants to.
<meximan> hello
<Huufarted> !hi | meximan
<ubottu> meximan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Huufarted> err...  wait.  wrong one
<rww> Cristi: leaving it unpartitioned, then creating the ntfs partition in the Windows installer, might work better.
<ed0n0n> Huufarted: Thank you :)
<Huufarted> !welcome | meximan
<ubottu> meximan: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, not with the routes that are configured
<Huufarted> lol darn it.  that wasn't it, either.
<Cristi> rww: that's a good idea, i'll give it a try
<Kirsch> hey all, i'm having a little hacker issue on my server, somehow they keep getting into my server and I have no idea how, is there any guide that may be able to help?
<Huufarted> no problem, ed0n0n.  Always try a standard 'kill' first, if that doesn't work, then use -9
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, looks at your routes for eth1 and compare it to eth0
<Nevis> I succeeded! 180.35 runs ok now. Thanks for the help guys.
<cafree> Can someone walk me through how to set up my eclipse IDE with apache so I can run/debug a web app I'm working on?
<Huufarted> Kirsch, when they're logged in, use 'netstat -an' and find out what port they're connected on.  That will tell you what service
<Kirsch> Huufarted: sounds like a good idea, any other tips? or do u think that would be the ideal answer?
<Huufarted> Kirsch, that's the best and fastest way to find out how they're getting in.
<Huufarted> kirsch, 'netstat -an' will show all current connections on the box and on what port/IP they're connecting on.
<starvingartist> hello!
<Huufarted> !hello | starvingartist
<ubottu> starvingartist: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: I'm sorry.. I'm really tired, and confused here.. x( Could you help me out a sec please? Spent the entire day fixing linux problems x(
<starvingartist> :) i love ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, let me see if I can find a good article for you
<ActionParsnip> starvingartist: not bad is it
<starvingartist> nope nope!
<unko> is there anyway to get amarok 2.0.1.1 on ubuntu besides compiling
<Huufarted> not sure, Unko.  The repositories have 1.4...
<HeXiLeD> i just had a problem with my sata cdrom. it was "seen"by  the system as /dev/sr0 and now it's gone. other than reboot is there another way to "get it back" ?
<Kirsch> Huufarted: got it thanks!
<Huufarted> glad to hear it, Kirsch.
<ActionParsnip> unko: theres the nightly buillds
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, I found an article that looks promising, but it will require that you restart networking via /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/configuring-static-routes-in-debian-or-red-hat-linux-systems.html
<starvingartist> i'm wondering...can i read newsgroup stuff with comcast?!
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, it explains how to set the static routes in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> unko: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-latest-project-neon.html
<starvingartist> i have comcast, but i want to learn how to use the usenet!!
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, and I am sorry, but I have to eat dinner, I will be back in about 30min if you are still in need of assistance
<Huufarted> HeXiLeD, SATA drives are designed to be able to be hot-swapped (EXCEPT THE MOUNTED HARD DRIVES!!!!) so can anybody else think of a reason not to unplug the SATA cable and plug it back in?
<Huufarted> starvingartist, your internet provider doesn't have have any bearing on if you can.  You just need to find a usenet service to use.  I'd recommend Google Groups
<HeXiLeD> Huufarted ??
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: unless its powered off gracefully and power to the controller is turned off you can blow the IDE
<Huufarted> wrong person?
<HeXiLeD> no. just wrong answer
<Huufarted> bah....  that sucks.  So just E-SATA will allow it apparently, then.
<ktstzo> what about a binary Usenet Service for free, does any ones knows?
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: you can only do that sort of thing with advanced hardwares that allow you to power off the drive
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: will be here.
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: yes that will be fine, internal sata wont do that
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: dell perc controllers allow it too
<Huufarted> well that sucks...  I thought E-SATA just meant the SATA cable was mounted to the outside of the case
<Huufarted> learn something knew every day...
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: it is, id imagine youd need software to control the system somehow
<starvingartist> o ok.  is there a way to use usenet readers through a console with a comcast isp?? sorry for the complicated questions..it would be cool to have a gui news reader or a console news reader on ubuntu.  ....any other things besides google? i'm a little hesitant with them... :P
<rww> starvingartist: Comcast doesn't provide its own usenet server, so you'd need to get usenet service from a third party company.
<yojimbo-san> I'd like to run a process with a specific user/group combination for which there is no user defined (specifically, daemon:adm). 'su' and 'sg' need the user to be defined in system files AFAICS, GNU su would work I think, as would chpst from the runit package, but is there any way to do this with standard tools in a reasonably-default U8.10 install?
<Huufarted> starvingartist, that is a question for Comcast.
<ktstzo> what about a binary Usenet Service for free, does any ones knows?
<ActionParsnip> starvingartist: try a few, see what you like. thunderbird does news stuffs i believe
<starvingartist> o ok..great!! so i should look for newsnet services? got it? but like ktstzo asked...is there a free one?!
<ZeRo_FeniX> I lost the top and bottom bars in Xubuntu, how do I get them back?
<starvingartist> thank you for all the help btws!
<Cristi> rww: it still doesn't work, can't find any devices to install on
<Flare183> ZeRo_FeniX: run xfce-panel
<Aethelred> I'm running 8.10-amd64, upgraded a while ago from Gutsy. Since the upgrade, my vmware server (is gone)/(doesn't work).  I've never looked into it before, but I'd like to fix it now. My old .vmdk files (et al) are still there (a WinXP and a 32-bit Ubuntu). I'd like to install vmware again and have the old virtual machines work. Which vmware product and version should I install?
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX: i'd ask in #xubuntu
<Cristi> rww: i don't even get to the part where i should create partitions
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: you wil need to compile the vmware kernel from intrepid
<rww> Cristi: what part /do/ you get up to?
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: install vmware from fresh and you will be fine
<yojimbo-san> ZeRo_FeniX: rightclick on desktop, select Settings/Settings Manager, choose the "Panel" menu and add them from there
<mun> does anyone know how to change the colour of the menu (with File, Edit, etc.)? i've tried changing themes from Appearence Preference, but it's still the same.
<Huufarted> starvingartist, you want to look for 'usenet' or 'newsgroups', not 'newsnet'.  That's not a real term.
<Cristi> rww: of that tutorial? none basically, because i skipped the grub one
<Aethelred> ActionParsnip:  Any particular version?  Is it in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | Aethelred
<Cristi> rww: i just have some unused file space out of extended where i want to install windows
<ubottu> Aethelred: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<oingoboingo> can anyone direct me to a guide to installing a display driver in ubuntu? i dont have internet at home so have to download it and then try to install it there. it's a .run file
<nOStahl> hey all im having issues with wifi. when i try to do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  it say SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory
<nOStahl> what does that mean
<Aethelred> ActionParsnip:  Will QEmu or VirtualBox run my vmware virtual machines?
<sebsebseb> Virtualbox will
<rww> Cristi: Does XP setup tell you that it detected your hard-drive? if you're using a SATA drive, it's possible that XP won't see it without a driver disc.
<rww> Cristi: I haven't installed XP for a while, though, so I'm not sure. Perhaps the people in ##windows might be able to help.
<ToKico> Aethelred: and so will QEMU.
<Glowball> Posted in 2006: "NOTE: For some reason there seem to be problems if the WPA key is longer than 52 characters and/or contains non-alphanumeric characters."
<Cristi> rww: it says that it didn't find any suitable drives to install on
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: not sure, i dont use them. i just know of them and bits of info.
<Glowball> But if it's known for over 2 years, it probably should have been fixed?
<Glowball> No? :/
<Aethelred> sebsebseb and ToKico: that's great, as long as they will run them without any futzing around. Why would I want one of them over the other? Why are either of them better than vmware?
<Huufarted> vmware isn't open source, is it?
<Cristi> rww: if i try installing windows vista, i'll still have this problem ? :/
<rww> Cristi: I don't know, it depends on what the problem is. If XP's not detecting your drive, Vista might.
<RomD> oingoboingo, just press crtl+alt+f1, log in, type "sudo killall gdm" and run the file with "sudo sh *.run"
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: no its not
<Aethelred> ActionParsnip: thank you. You said "install vmware from fresh"  ... do you recommend a particular version?
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: the latest i'd imagine
<Cristi> rww: i'll try other ways tomorrow, thank you anyway
<oingoboingo> thanks RomD!
<Cristi> rww: cheers
<RomD> no problem oingoboingo
<Huufarted> this channel is evil, btw...  I've spent more time on here at work today than I have on doing real work issues.  I do not take any of the blame for that...  it's the fault of everybody in here right now.
<Aethelred> Huufarted: No, vmware is not open source. I'm willing to trade that for ease of installation and compatibility with my existing VMs. I'd be willing to convert soon enough, but I need to get it up and running fastest.
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: then leave ;)
<Huufarted> Ummm..  I can't.
<ActionParsnip> Aethelred: i see vbox as easier to install but that was a few months back
<loras> Heeeey... in xorg.conf, when it says "configured video device", where exactly is it configured? I need to change its config
<Huufarted> serious question.  And slightly off topic.  In GNome XChat, there are small progress bars that show up underneath the list of people in the channel.  Anybody know what they represent?
<RomD> Huufarted, they have a tooltip
<rww> loras: xorg does autodetection by default, now. If you need to add manual configuration stuff, just add it to the file.
<RomD> just move the mouse over them
<Huufarted> RomD, then the tooltip doesn't show for me.  :(  weak sauce.
<Huufarted> nevermind, now it does
<loras> rww: so it won't try to "reconfigure" it, every boot? Well, thank you :) :) :) Will try it
<RomD> it's lag and network send queue
<Huufarted> Ok, I'm going to go sit in the corner and shut up now
<rww> loras: correct, settings you put in there override any autodetected ones.
<loras> Sweet, TY :)
<loras> exit
<churl> Can I get Thunar to display the "artist ", "title", and "album" in a folder of mp3's?
<linux_guy> i installed unetbootin, how do i start the program?
<linux_guy> i tried terminal > unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> churl: install it and try
<rixtr66> can anyone help me with using xchat in ubuntu,i want to add a channel but dont know how?
<Huufarted> rixtr66, /join #channelname
<churl> ActionParsnip: oh it's installed, and i have tried
<maher> I want to add some bookmarks to firefox package to be ready when installed.
<starvingartist> thank you all again! peace!
<linux_guy> unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> churl: thunar is designed to be light and quick so im not sure what they have included
<Stevethepirate> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ActionParsnip> !unetbootin | linux_guy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<rixtr66> Huufarted;i know that bit,but how do you put the server in the list?
<Nasra> any1 know a good sound card for my Ubuntu Box (Compaq Presario )?
<Huufarted> rixtr66, there are 2 XChats.  Gnome XChat and regular XChat.  I assume you're using the normal one?
<rixtr66> yes
<carpii> maher, not quite the same but you might like to look at FEBE extension, which can backup and restore bookmarks and whole profiles
<rww> Nasra: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/soundcards
<Huufarted> I'm using GNome Xchat, but I'll TRY and help you...
<rixtr66> k
<Huufarted> rixtr66, look for an 'Options' bit or 'Preferences'
<Nasra> rww: thanks alot
<Taco> I deleted my top panel, I right clicked on the bottom panel and clicked new panel, but it deleted everything. What's the easiest way to fix this?
<rixtr66> ok found preferences!
<stanley_> oioi
<joaopinto> !pt | stanley_
<ubottu> stanley_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wad> I've been using Linux (SUSE then Kubuntu) for the past 3 years, as my primary desktop. Got a new laptop today, so I decided to try Ubuntu. Installed, logged in, and it wanted to update packages. I let it download and install 250 or so of them. It wanted to reboot, so I let it do that. Now the windows manager is lost. Console-only available (CTRL-ALT-F7 shows blank screen). Is this problem common?
<Huufarted> wad:  that's just nasty...  and no, it's not very common.
<twain> Hi  i need your help to solve firefox there is no titlebar with "x" on firefox windows
<wad> Hmm. Okay.
<linux_guy> wad, is a new install appropriate?
<wad> Yes, brand new install.
<Huufarted> linux_guy, new PC
<twain> linux_guy  can u help me?
<wad> Lenovo T500 laptop, pretty high-end.
<linux_guy> twain, try F11
<wad> looking through dmesg now.
<twain> linux guy  it work quit but i need put titlebar back on firefox
<linux_guy> Huufarted, what i mean is that since he JUST installed, maybe he could reinstall
<Huufarted> ah, gotcha.  Sorry, I'm a bit slow on the uptake today, sorry.
<linux_guy> twain, im afraid i don't understand.  did F11 work?
<twain> i am sorry  you right!! it WORK!!!  thank you LOTS! linux_guy  i am learning..
<ActionParsnip> wad: http://www.retrevo.com/s/Lenovo-T500-Laptops-review-manual/id/21457ag115/t/1-2/    Budget product   • Better than average features
 * linux_guy doesn't know WHY he bothers trying other linux distros
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: others have different advantages
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: thats why they exist
<wad> linux_guy, is a new install appropriate? The laptop came with Vista. First thing I did was install XP on a little piece of the drive, then Ubuntu on the rest.
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, i know, i know i tried puppy today.... it was a joke
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, for MY purposes
<wad> I don't want to run Vista, I have work to do. Win XP is just so I can play games with my kids.
<Stevethepirate> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<linux_guy> wad, youre not going to be able to run xp very easily
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: its made t be cut down and fast, if you start bloating it with all the usual guff of a desktop you are not using it right
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: then puppy isnt the distro for you
<linux_guy> wad, your hardware is newer than your OS and drivers will be a PITA
<wad> linux_guy, why do you say that? It runs just fine, when I choose it from grub...
<wad> linux_guy, heh, well, I don't care much.
<linux_guy> wad, in my personal experience with dell
<wad> Dell? This is a lenovo T500. There is no dell here.
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, the desktop was LOADED with junk to be a mini distro
<Huufarted> lenovo = IBM
 * wad points to the name of the channel. ;)
<linux_guy> wad, i had vista problems on MY Dell
<linux_guy> wad, so i went to xp
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=277854
<linux_guy> wad, at which point drivers became hell
<Huufarted> wad, I would try a fresh Ubuntu install on that partition.  Let it wipe and re-create the partitions.  I'd recommend using Ext3 FS.
<linux_guy> wad, so now i'm all ubuntu =)
<wad> Well, dmesg doesn't help me much. I rebotted it again, still nothing.
<linux_guy> wad, consider ubuntu as primare and maybe vmware?
<wad> Huufarted, I just finished a fresh install of Ubuntu...
<Hekos> hey, i installed 8.10, lan worked. then i did a update now network wont connect
<wad> It finished, and the first thing it wanted to do was download and install some updates. Now gnome is hosed.
<Huufarted> wad, I understand that.  But didn't you say that it won't let you get past the console now?
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: its tool for the job to me, my router runs bsd, my file server runs gentoo and my desktop runs ubuntu
<Hekos> what can i do ?
<wad> No, I can log in via the console... but there is no X running that I can seem to get to.
<Huufarted> wad, during boot up, does it list the problems it had loading Gnome?
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, any luck?
<wad> During boot up, it shows a useless progress bar.
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: did your network work out of the box?
<wad> I can turn that off in grub, can't I?
<cafree> I'm trying to set UserDir in my apache2.conf, but keep getting the error "Invalid command".  Can anyone help me figure out why?
<Huufarted> wad, for the life of me I can't remember how to disable that progress bar...
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, yes
<Huufarted> not sure, wad
<Huufarted> wad, looking it up now.
<Titan8990> cafree, what command are you running?
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: wired or wireless?
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, wired
 * linux_guy is happy his rig is back at his house
 * wad is in menu.ldy
<cafree> Titan899: the command to restart the apache server?  service apache2 restart
<Huufarted> was, yes.  Remove the word "splash" from the "kernel" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: can you pastebin the output of the lspci command
<wad> lst, rather
<linux_guy> wad, let's consider reinstalling the OS
<wad> cool
<ifroog> !find toshiba_acpi.ko
<odinn> hey guys anyone tried the ubuntu 8.10 does it support the IPW3940 module for the intel pro wireless cards?
<ubottu> File toshiba_acpi.ko found in linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic, linux-image-2.6.27-11-server, linux-image-2.6.27-11-virtual
<cafree> Titan899: the command in the apache2.conf is UserDir public_html
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Hekos
<carpii> wad, if youre reinstalling, you might like to try 8.04 instead of 8.10
<ubottu> Hekos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<donavan01> can anyone tell me where my USB drive is mounting too... I know its /media/disk but what  Im trying to get ubuntu installer loaded onto a USB drive and its says it cant find the drive when I issue  the  '   sudo parted /media/disk set 1 boot on  '  command to it I think it should have something like /dev/whatever  but I dont know what to find that out
<Huufarted> carpii, explain why Hardy instead of Intrepid?
<Titan8990> cafree, when do you recieve that error?
<Hekos> ActionParsnip yes but it will take a bit.. no network on the pc what so ever
<carpii> i just find it has less issues personally
<cafree> Titan899: When trying to restart the apache server
 * wad reads up....
<linux_guy> Carpii, i'd like to know too
<linux_guy> especially on a laptop
<Titan8990> cafree, did you enable the module needed for userdir?
<Huufarted> personally the only issue I saw was the lack of support for Atheros in Intrepid that was fixed with a quick download and make install
<cafree> Titan899: I.... don't know
<carpii> i had enormous problems with sound on 8.10, that werent present in 8.04. Also some networking oddities, although I never got to the bottom of that
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: just give the lines for the network device
<Hekos> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123564/
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: my atheros works out of the box
<wad> Is 8.04 less troublesome than 8.10?
<Titan8990> cafree, are you following a guide or just going off the comments in the config file?
<cafree> Titan899: Neither.  Just searching the web
<ActionParsnip> wad: it varys from system to system
<gmiernicki> anyone kno what version of jackd will be in jaunty?
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, the ralink device is not in function atm, will get that later
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip, you had better luck than I.  I just had to download ath5k, though
<Huufarted> wad, my recommendation is 8.10.
<Titan8990> cafree, sudo a2enmod user_dir && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Titan8990> cafree, that should do it
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: 'lo
<carpii> i should probably point out im referring to kubuntu rather than ubuntu
<s3a> how do i make firestarter launch itself at boot?
<cafree> Titan899: Could you explain what that does so I understand it?
<Titan8990> cafree, a2enmod is a command implemented in debian based distros, it enables modules in apache so you do not have to manually link them
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: i buy my hardware so its fully linux compliant :)
<donavan01> can anyone give me a link to a good howto on install ubuntu from a usb thumb drive (not from a windows machine)
<ActionParsnip> !usb | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Titan8990> cafree, the && means run this next command only after the first has finished, and the 2nd command restarts apache
<cafree> Titan8990: Oh, ok so do I put in the literal 'user_dir' or should I substiiitute that with something
<Titan8990> cafree, user_dir is the correct name of the module that you need to enable
<Hekos> donavan01, http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin works just fine
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, any idea ?
<cafree> Titan8990: hm, apparently the module doesn't exist
<Titan8990> cafree, run a2enmod without specifying a module, this will give a list of available modules
<churl> I just added a desktop environment for the first time to my server.  How do I get it to run the new gnome desktop environment?
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip, mine is linux compliant, but the 8.10 kernel left out the right driver for the AR5007EG.  /shrug
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: 01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Titan8990> cafree, also, it appears that this user encountered the same problem and was able to get it resolved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143350
<pf> WITAM
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip, where did you garner that from?
<pf> HELO :)
<cafree> Titan8990: it looks like the module was just "userdir"
<cafree> I changed it and it restarted properly
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: 'lo?
<pf> jest tu jakiś polak
<oCean_> !pl | pf
<ubottu> pf: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, did you have any luck with /etc/network/interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: www.efficientpc.co.uk
<Titan8990> cafree, good, is it working for you?
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: all hardware they sell and their systems are 100% linux friendly
<cafree> Titan8990: I'm getting permission issues, but I'll see if I can fix that
<Titan8990> cafree, sudo
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: Um, no.
<Huufarted> ActionParsnip, mine's VERY linux friendly.  The 8.10 kernel broke the drivers, though.  lol
<Titan8990> cafree, or if you are referrring to the webserver, check .htaccess
<ActionParsnip> Huufarted: its down the road from me
<cafree> I'm getting a forbidden error when going to the page
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, im still curious as to why my static route command gave that wierd error
<Huufarted> now THAT'S nice to have.  You're in the UK?
<Hekos> stupid updates :(
<Hekos> is there anywhere i can check for connection errors ?
<Hekos> someting more than only knowing it wont connect
<Huufarted> Hekos, what won't connect?
<mais_> Hi guys! I'm trying to "install" my Bluetooth Gps receiver but it won't work. Does anyone know why sdptool doesnt browse my device? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/105655/
<freegoo> hey guys, i have macbook pro (intel) and i am having trobble setting up grub
<Hekos> my ethernet card, broke after a update. worked ootb when i installed 8.10
<ActionParsnip> !grub | freegoo
<ubottu> freegoo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stevethepirate> Titan8990: as am I ;D
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: try ping, nslookup, traceroute
<freegoo> i tryed that ubottu
<sshc> !release histor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release histor
<sshc> !release history
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release history
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, if you still have it in your bash history, try removing the gw part
<Fedex> hi
<McShane> Hekos, when you do ifconfig in a terminal, is there an entry for "eth0" or "eth1"?
<Fedex> i need some help
<DigitalKiwi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, network is unreachable.. ifconfig says eth0 doesnt even have a ip
<sshc> what are the release names?
<McShane> Hekos, can you do a pastebin of your ifconfig output?
<oCean_> sshc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<McShane> !paste | Hekos
<ubottu> Hekos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: then you device is failing dhcp for some reason, if you set static ip does it work?
<Hekos> McShane, http://paste.ubuntu.com/123570/
<Hekos> let me try that.
<Fedex> im using ubuntu from live cd, to backup data from a laptop that has got windows not wanting to boot, so i start ubuntu and go to computer and when trying to access the HDD it gives an error, so I followed some comands:sudo /bin/bash
<chai> hi all, i'm back. Huufarted and erUSUL just to follow up, got webcamd working, wrote a three-line bash script to refresh the image and copy into a "timelapse frames" directory labeled by date, and put used cron to run that script every 15 minutes. my timelapse project is in effect!
<Fedex> mkdir /media/disk
<Fedex> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<David_E> I have an issue with booting ubuntu 8.10.  The progress bar stops and I have to hold down the enter key until the login page appears.  When I shut down the computer hangs once the progress bar shows that the process is complete.  Any ideas?
<Fedex> from a webpage that had this tutorial to backup windows data, but it gives me an error, saying that the NTFS has inconsistencies, may be hardware error, error of entrance/exit or sth like that, sth about softraid/fast/raid, to use chkdsk from win which i cant access...
<Fedex> any help plz? :D
<FloodBot1> Fedex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZeRo_FeniX_> So I'm trying to install the 8.10 i386 ubuntu on a virtual box but it locks up whenever I select anything past the language. I've successfully installed 3 different distros of ubuntu on the same computer too.
<kinja-sheep> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> Hmm.  Any excellent RSS software?
<ActionParsnip> !rss
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I tried that just now. :)
<zash> there is liferea
<presshere> kinja-sheep: Atom
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: apt-cache search rss reader
<zash> search in add/remove
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  In that case, I should try rss alone. :)
<eweb100> eyyyy whats up?
<McShane> kinja-sheep, thunderbird and akregator are pretty good
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: theres about 15 in that result, try a few, see which yo ulike
<eweb100> thunderbird is betterz
<McShane> google also has an app for it
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: not always
<McShane> google reader
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, example?
<chai> ActionParsnip, that apt-cache search just changed my ubuntu experience lol, good tip
<ChrisiPK> hey everyone, i manged to get my tv card (winfast tv 2000 xp rm) working with tvtime. only problem is: i can't get any sound. this tv card has a sound output which needs to be connected to the motherboard (i connected it to cd-in). the cd volume is at max, but i can't hear anything. works fine under winXP, though. any ideas?
<Stevethepirate>  sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1
<Stevethepirate> done that
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, without error?
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, McShane , i setup static, ifconfig says i have the ip/mask i set. i cant ping anything at all
<Stevethepirate> yeah
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: it may not have the features s/he needs. there may be a client that has different features taht fit his/her needs closer than thunderbird, this will make thunderbird a poor choice
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, can you now ping your gateway?
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: are you attatched to a router?
<Hekos> indeed
<Saippua_> hi everyone i am your favourite business consultant
<Stevethepirate> Not from any clients
<Stevethepirate> Which are set 192.168.0.2\24 , no GW
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: so better and best are only individually guagable
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, You can say that about every program. "It might not be right because she might not like it"
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: exactly, so no app is beter or best
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, but thunderbird has uber 1337 sause.
<Saippua_> hi everyone i am a business consultant
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: i always say "try a lot of them see which YOU like then use that"
<oCean_> !ot | Saippua_
<ubottu> Saippua_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fedex> >	from a webpage that had this tutorial to backup windows data, but it gives me an error, saying that the NTFS has inconsistencies, may be hardware error, error of entrance/exit or sth like that, sth about softraid/fast/raid, to use chkdsk from win which i cant access...
<Eljugador> www.eljugador.net
<Eljugador> www.eljugador.net
<Eljugador> www.eljugador.net
<FloodBot1> Eljugador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: maybe to you, some users may think it sucks, its all preference
<McShane> Hekos, do you have an ethernet port on your motherboard, in addition to the ethernet card? If so, you may want to switch to the onboard ethernet
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, yes, and ive cleard all the dhcp tables and restarted the whole network
<Hekos> McShane, no theres only 1 port i can use,, its a laptop
<McShane> a
<McShane> ah
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: its like any app you can name. even linux and windows. Linux is not better than window sand windows is not better than linux
<McShane> hekos, wireless or wired?
<zicho> is there anyway to use the * (like "xmms *.mp3") without it being case sensitive?
<Hekos> im quite sure its a update issue
<Hekos> wired
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: can you ping your routers ip?
<Hekos> no.
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: are the busy lights flashing on your adapter to show activity?
<Hekos> its trying to connect but allways fails
<Hekos> yes.
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: try: sudo ifup eth0
<Hekos> oh, they are showing connection, not acctivity
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, Well then you might as well just say google Email cliants for mac
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, sudo route add default gw 192.168.x.x eth1
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: they wont run on linux unless there is a linux port, you are missing the point, also please use websearch, google implies only using google when there are vast multitudes of search engines
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: i would run: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: make sure the sytem is bringing up the interface ok
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: its gonna be a lot of text but it shows your kernels activity
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: including bringing up hardware
<Fedex> im using ubuntu from live cd, to backup data from a laptop that has got windows not wanting to boot, so i start ubuntu and go to computer and when trying to access the HDD it gives an error, so I followed some comands:
<Fedex> Quote:
<Fedex> sudo /bin/bash
<Fedex> mkdir /media/disk
<Fedex> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<FloodBot1> Fedex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fedex> from a webpage that had this tutorial to backup windows data, but it gives me an error, saying that the NTFS has inconsistencies, may be hardware error, error of entrance/exit or sth like that, sth about softraid/fast/raid, to use chkdsk from win which i cant access...
<mikeypizano> i need some help with open office 3
<PastorBones> My flash quit working after that update yesterday...anybody know how I can fix it?
<Stevethepirate> ............dd
<mikeypizano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6639054#post6639054 i followed this guide and all my menu bars are missing
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, i uhm,  rebooted and tried the old kernel. networking works now.
<Stevethepirate> That
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, People actualy use yahoo and msn search??
<dennda> what do you have to type in gnome-do to make it open a nautilus window?
<Fedex> im using ubuntu from live cd, to backup data from a laptop that has got windows not wanting to boot, so i start ubuntu and go to computer and when trying to access the HDD it gives an error, so I followed some comands:
<Fedex> sudo /bin/bash
<Fedex> mkdir /media/disk
<Fedex> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<FloodBot1> Fedex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<Fedex> from a webpage that had this tutorial to backup windows data, but it gives me an error, saying that the NTFS has inconsistencies, may be hardware error, error of entrance/exit or sth like that, sth about softraid/fast/raid, to use chkdsk from win which i cant access...
<ryanprior> I've got a .rar file that should contain an archive, but appears to be empty when I open it or try to extract it with "unrar e". Is there some likely cause for this failure?
<AE|> broken archive?
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip, yeah, I've already apt-get remove and re-installed it...still grey box
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: i use www.ask.com as well for quick pointless stuff, google is fine, for something in depth I use as many as I can get my hands on. Using only google is like researching in only one library
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip, it worked for half a second then went to a grey box
<Fedex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123577/
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: are you 32bit or 64bit
<PastorBones> 64bit
<PastorBones> tried the Adobe installer too, but won't work on 64
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, Yes, but that one library is towhundred times bigger than any of the others
<uvacav> whats a good javascript editor? I've been using gedit but would like something with a little more features, maybe some autocompletion.. preferably nothing as in depth as Aptana or Eclipse, those seem to get in my way
<PastorBones> uvacav, I prefer to use Geany
<PastorBones> does PHP, JavaScript, all that
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: download http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<eweb100> ActionParsnip, And ever sence Jeves left ask,com i dont like it
<eweb100> g2g peace
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<uvacav> PastorBones: cool I'll check it out thanks
<ryanprior> Update: I used "file" on it and found out that it's a zip. Dunno why I named it .rar
<Stevethe1irate> mmmmmmmmmm
<Stevethe1irate> That wasn't so nice
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: x(
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<Stevethe1irate> Killed my network
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: restart firefox, job done
<Fund> what is the command to see users that are currently on the SSH.. (I am root)
<ActionParsnip> eweb100: i just think its immature to only use 1 search engine
<Fedex> how do you use wi fi?
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, what now, do i just keep on using the old kernel ? need i report a bug ?
<dudus> Fund: w or who
<PastorBones> thanx ActionParsnip trying now
<Fedex> lol kinda nwb
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: if you wana, ive always manually installed that way
<Fund> dudus, how can I see the added users
<Hekos> well, this certenly ruined my day.
<uvacav> Fedex: system->preferences->network configuration
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: if you run lspci and websearch your wifi you may have to compile drivers or install an extra package
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip, where do I put that .so file?
<dudus> Fund: added?
<Fedex> lol thnks
<DIFH-iceroot> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: i told you: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins and then copy the file to the new folder
<Fedex> and can somebody answer my first and most important question? http://paste.ubuntu.com/123577/
<PastorBones> sorry, didn't read that part...lol
<Daft_Punk> what is a command to see your hard disks and their total size and free space (for terminal)
<ActionParsnip> Fedex: run lspci , it will identify all hardware in your system, you can then websearch from there
<Fund> dudus, yes that I added them
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: ___
<wad> Figured out the problem, guys....
<ActionParsnip> Fedex: if: sudo iwlist scan     shows your AP then you dont have to do squat
<Fedex> sry, but whats lspci and how do i use it?
<Hekos> ActionParsnip, yeah i will, i will only be using wireless anyway. if i can get it to run
<ActionParsnip> Fedex: its a terminal command
<Fedex> oooh
<dudus> Fund: added where?
<Fedex> so what do i type?
<Michael-> Good morning guys
<Fund> on the VPS
<wad> The Lenovo T500 comes with two video chips in it. I went into the BIOS and disabled one of them, then ran aticonfig to get xorg.conf happy.
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, no luck?
<ActionParsnip> Hekos: lspci again will identify the device, you can websearch from that on how to get it rolling
<Stevethe1irate> It killed my internet
<Stevethe1irate> but indeed
<Stevethe1irate> could not ping from client
<Stevethe1irate> to GW
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, it killed the internet for eth0??
<snuffmeister> hey
<snuffmeister> trying to install opencv
<snuffmeister> and following the tutorial
<snuffmeister> i'm stuck at 'sudo make install'
<ActionParsnip> wad: nice, i never understodd those 2 video card systems, seems retarded
<wad> Yeah, pretty strange.
<ActionParsnip> snuffmeister: make install will copy the binaries to the relevant places on your system
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, wad it's so that 1 video card has the power of 2 video cards, so that you dont need to use SLI
<Fund> how can I see the list users
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip, anything else I should have to do? I put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and restarted FF, but still had grey box, so removed flashplugin-nonfree, just to see and it says I need to install a plugin
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: its to switch between a low power one and a high power one
<bernz> ActionParsnip, if lspci shows my MCP51 (NVidia chipset) USB 2.0 host controllers (and knows to use ehci-hcd module), what might be still stopping it from fully initializing the controllers? (no plug events show in kernel log for those host controllers) ... maybe special switches for ehci-hcd?
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: a default instal of FF will look at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<snuffmeister> ActionParsnip:
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, a video card with 2x gpu is to switch between a low and high power what?
<snuffmeister> i got a make error
<snuffmeister> install-recursive
<bernz> sorry, i don't mean lspci initializing, as i made it sound, but rather what's preventing the kernel from seeing USB events (why is controller "dead")?
<snuffmeister> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/snuff/Downloads/opencv/trunk/opencv/src'
<snuffmeister> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `clapack.h', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<snuffmeister> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/snuff/Downloads/opencv/trunk/opencv/src'
<snuffmeister> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<FloodBot1> snuffmeister: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daft_Punk> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fedex> han sb help me? >	http://paste.ubuntu.com/123577/
<snuffmeister> oops
<snuffmeister> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: they usually have some garbage intel crap then a nicer nvidia/ati thing with a way to switch between so you can prolong battery life
<Daft_Punk> !pastebin | snuffmeister
<ubottu> snuffmeister: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: its a PITA for linux
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, oh its for a laptop? nvm..., i thought it was for desktop
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip, where would I find out where it's looking for it for or change that at?
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: nope, LT
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: yeah, all network died.
<wad> Okay, so I've got an easy question: Now that I'm using gnome instead of KDE, I'm using this gnome terminal program (instead of konsole). I want to change the default keys, though. I want to disable the key for creating a new window. How do I remove a shortcut key in this dialog?
<ActionParsnip> PastorBones: i'd remove any flash packages you have and then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree then have to .so in n~/.mozilla/plugins
<snuffmeister> ActionParsnip: this is my problem... i've also tried rooting but it's the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/123579/
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, that seems odd as that command should have only effected eth1
<snuffmeister> wad: Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts...
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: well, all 50 of my remote shells died
<ActionParsnip> snuffmeister: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=9746&page=7
<wad> snuffmeister, I'm there. But note that some of the shortcuts are "disabled".
<wad> I'd like to disable some more, specifically the one to create a new window.
<sexypants> hello all
<wad> (because I want to use it to create a new tab, instead)
<snuffmeister> wad: to disable a shortcut i believe it's backspace
<David_E> has anyone fixed the boot issue with 8.10 yet?
<wad> snuffmeister, That's it!
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, sorry :\
<wad> I had tried "delete"
<sexypants> i have same question as david...I kep getting to the initramfs screen and nothing
<wad> Someone should make a bug report, and add this to the help section or something.
<Fund> how can I see the users that I added them as a root?
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, I would say now is a good time to try to set persistant routes in /etc/network/interfaces
<vermont> hi, how can I "print screen" in ubuntu. ( I dont want to print, I just want to copy the screen)
<n8tuserf> vermont -> you dont have a print screen button?
<ActionParsnip> Fund: only root can add users, if you want a lost of users who have admin access the look at the members of the admin group
<snuffmeister> wad: i learned this when trying to edit general gnome keyboard shortcuts from the system preferences, it says it there i think..
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: Um, ok, how?
<snuffmeister> i guess it became standard in gnome
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<Veselushko> vermont -> applications -> accessories -> take screenshot
<Fund> n8tuserf, man I added users.. I want to see the list of these users.. what is the command
<PastorBones> ActionParsnip, no go...any other ideas?
<vermont> I do, n8tuserf, but I hit ctrl+PrtSc and then I go to paste it and it tells me nothings on the clipboard
<vermont> thanks veselushko
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/configuring-static-routes-in-debian-or-red-hat-linux-systems.html
<Stevethe1irate> Like Titan8990, I mean, dude.. I can't even PING GW to client... How is routing going to help.
<n8tuserf> Fund  cat /etc/passwd
<sexypants> so can anyone wsp me to talk about the Initramfs problem please?
<quentusrex> Help. I edited /etc/resolv.conf. Now I want it to go back to being auto generated.
<Stevethe1irate> Like, I just don't get it.
<redvamp128> vermont:  The command is - alt+printscreen to take an application screenshot and just print screen to take the whole desktop.
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, because to be it looks like it trying to reach your gateway via the network 169.0.0.0
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, err to me
<Stevethe1irate> Well, then surely I can just remove that fail route
<Stevethe1irate> and it will autoroute?
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, if you are using dhcp it all autconfigure routes
<vermont> redvamp128, thanks for the info
<Stevethe1irate> noxville@virtue:/etc/network$ route -n | grep eth1
<Stevethe1irate> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Stevethe1irate> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Mox`> Why can't I install my new kernel? I get this error http://paste-it.net/public/j6e2e8c/ - what to do? :S
<vermont> I'm really never disappointed when I leave this chat, thanks all.
<n8tuserf> Stevethe1irate -> per your post you dont have a gateway
<ChrisiPK> hey everyone, i manged to get my tv card (winfast tv 2000 xp rm) working with tvtime. only problem is: i can't get any sound. this tv card has a sound output which needs to be connected to the motherboard (i connected it to cd-in). the cd volume is at max, but i can't hear anything. works fine under winXP, though. any ideas?
<quentusrex> Help. I edited /etc/resolv.conf. Now I want it to go back to being auto generated.
<AndrEee> hello
<AndrEee> how can i get OOo 3 via package manager?
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, the 2nd command I gave you should have set the gw on that first line....
<Stevethe1irate> Ha? Which command?
<AndrEee> i only get 2.2 :(
<Stevethe1irate> The one that killed the network?
<Titan8990> Stevethepirate, sudo route add default gw 192.168.x.x eth1
<shacklo> hello where can i get xubuntu help?
<rww> AndrEee: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, but I believe this will be much easier if you just configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<rww> shacklo: here or #xubuntu
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: ok, what would I add?
<shacklo> thanks
<Stevethe1irate> to /etc/network..... .
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/configuring-static-routes-in-debian-or-red-hat-linux-systems.html
<quentusrex> Help. I edited /etc/resolv.conf. Now I want it to go back to being auto generated.
<ActionParsnip> AndrEee: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Titan8990> Stevethe1irate, look at the example there for eth1, you can almost copy and paste that and replace it with your addresses
<Stevethe1irate> K, loading
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<Stevethe1irate> K, check my ip route show
<Stevethe1irate> http://rafb.net/p/Ccsr9v87.html
<Huufarted> Question, folks.  I'm looking to find a single command I can use that will put or get a file to an FTP server similar to how rsync handles transfers.  Any ideas?
<quentusrex> Someone... Help. I edited /etc/resolv.conf. Now I want it to go back to being auto generated.
<Huufarted> quentusrex, reboot
<cas> Hi, I've got an USB gadget as present (a rc tank) but unfortually it only supports windows. After searching the web I didn't find any information about drivers/software for this type of tank. Is there some sort of general project/driver/howto how to figure out how to use the USB adapter?
<grayson> Hi all, are all the ubuntu servers overloaded at this time. Please and Thank you.
<donavan01> I need to get ubuntu to boot from an SD card (trying to get my eee pc working) I am running 8.10 on my desktop and dont have an XP machine with a cardreader ... can anyone give me a link or some help getting my SD card bootable  all the howtos I find are for windows
<Huufarted> donavan01, what size is your SD Card?
<donavan01> 2gb
<lineman60> danavan01 look at knoppix or  damn small linux they have howto's and there debian basied
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990 @ http://rafb.net/p/Ccsr9v87.html
<Huufarted> donavan01, k, that's size enough.  A few quick questions for you.  Got an external Hard Drive enclosure and a CD Drive or perhaps a portable CD drive already?
<donavan01> lineman60 .... didnt know DSL was debian based
<Huufarted> donavan01, or perhaps a Linux server already on your LAN?
<shumpi> hello World! I am having a problem. Am trying to program "Hello World" in Ubuntu. The code should be ok, it compiles ok, but I cant get it to run... help?
<Huufarted> shumpi, what language is it written in?
<Huufarted> shumpi, what are you typing to run it and what is the error?
<shumpi> C
<Saippua_> business consultants are more importhant thaan programmers!
<shumpi> #include < stdio.h>
<shumpi> void main()
<shumpi> {
<shumpi>     printf("\n");
<shumpi>     printf("Hello World");
<shumpi>     printf("\n");
<FloodBot1> shumpi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryknow_> How do I go about networking both of my Ubuntu 8.10 machines?
<Huufarted> haha oh snap
<lineman60> donavan01 did you look here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<donavan01> huufarted : I have an USB cd/dvd ... tried booting from it but nothing but it was a no go ... I have a IDE to usb (also a 2.5 pata to usb)  and I have 2 ubuntu machines and 1 xp lappy
<ryknow_> I have a Laptop, and my main machine. Just want to network the two, and transfer some stuff from the Laptop to the main rig.
<grayson> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shumpi> sorry bout the flood
<Huufarted> donavan01, I had that problem also.  You NEED to go into the bios so it will see the CD drive, then it should boot to it
<donavan01> lineman60: actually no somehow I missed it
<lord_hypnos> hey, I have a simple question. where is the pidgin config stored? I didn't find anything like .pidgin
<baz> whats a good app to *proxify* any other app even if it doesn't support it... is "tsocks" one? or "proxychains"? They both haven't been updated since 2006 i think
<shacklo> hey, how can i give an account admin rights if i cant access the admin account?
<shacklo> (on xubuntu)
<grayson>  Hi all, are the Ubuntu servers overloaded at this time. Please and Thank you.
<donavan01> huufarted ... I checking my settings again but it look like that was how I had it setup before... cd1st , sd 2nd, SSD 3rd
<Huufarted> lord_hypnos, try .pidgin in your home directory
<dano1> Is there a room for Ubuntu beginners?
<Huufarted> donavan01, do you see the CD Drive's manufacturer listed in the bios at all?
<lord_hypnos> .pidgin isnt there
<lord_hypnos> this is the reason I'm asking
<lord_hypnos> huufarted
<Huufarted> lord_hypnos, stand by
<lord_hypnos> kk
<AndrEee> rww:  i use an old version
<AndrEee> its eeeXubuntu
<adje> sorry to interrupt, but did you do ctrl+h hypnos?
<AndrEee> this method is only for newer versions+
<dano1> anyone?  Trying to find a room for newbies.  Can you help?
<Stevethe1irate> Titan8990: thanks for help... but alas.. its past my bedtime in ZA
<AndrEee> my hard drive is to small so i cant do a distribution update
<Huufarted> lord_hypnos, try /usr/lib/pidgin
<Stevethe1irate> [metaphorically]
<shumpi> Hey dano1, I think this is the place,
<Stevethe1irate> I will give it another bash tomorrow....
<Stevethe1irate> But until then, adios, ciao.
<Huufarted> lord_hypnos, nevermind, that's not it
<dano1> ty
<shumpi> :)
<Huufarted> sorry, lord_hypnos I don't know.
<shumpi> I get the a.out file, but it doesnt run, after Ive compiled Hello World
<lord_hypnos> ok thanks anyway huufarted
<donavan01> huufarted: that a big negative ... but honestly that doesnt suprise me much I dont think the extrenal cage is very good ... got a cheap one ... should have spent more
<Huufarted> lord_hypnos, we're looking for the wrong stuff.  Look for .purple
<Huufarted> donavan01, to answer your question about booting from SD Card:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Huufarted> donavan01, got another PC on your LAN running Ubuntu?
<lord_hypnos> thanks huufarted
<Huufarted> you find it, lord_hypnos ?
<donavan01> huufarted ": yeah 2 of them one running 8.1 and another running 8.04
<Huufarted> donavan01, another option you have is installing over the network.
<lord_hypnos> yeah huufarted, it works, I'm just copying stuff from my old /home folder to the new one
<ActionParsnip> shumpi: then make sure you: chmod +x ./a.out
<ActionParsnip> shumpi: then execute it with: ./a.out
<larsemil> quick question, i am buying a new computer. nvidias graphic driver has always been better. but what should i go for now as the ati one is up and coming? :)
<lord_hypnos> and it worked
<donavan01> yeah but wouldnt I still need to have a bootable usb/sd card to get this working ?
<shumpi> thx do you mean I should typt that in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> donavan01: i gave you the link dude
<ActionParsnip> shumpi: yeah man
<shumpi> It works!!!!
<shumpi> yes!
<donavan01> actionparsnip:  working on it too many pages to read ... thanks though
<shumpi> thx!
<bernz>  larsemil, both will be equally "difficult" to install for ubuntu, so it's not a big deal really; either should be good if you're going for something high-end.. by "difficult", i mean it *might* be difficult, but it might go smoothly too
<Huufarted> donavan01, no you can boot ENTIRELY over the network
<ActionParsnip> donavan01: well what you are wanting isnt simple. I think the live cd has an install to usb option
<Huufarted> donavan01, I stand corrected, the bios has to support it and TBH I'm not 100% certain the Asus bios does.
<shumpi> what does chmod do?
<Huufarted> !chmod | shumpi
<ubottu> shumpi: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Huufarted> shumpi, it changes permissions on files
<Sa[i]nT> How come I can't install Opera?
<ActionParsnip> shumpi: makes files executable, readbale, writable and the opposite
<donavan01> Actionparsnip: sorry I miss spoke ... its not too much to read ... I just have too much all at once I havent made it to the page you sent.... didnt mean I was too lazy to read it ... just havent gotten to it yet
<shumpi> ah....
<ActionParsnip> usb | donavan01
<donavan01> huufarted I have "Onboard lan boot ROM (disabled currently)
<bernz> error: missing '!'  ;-)
<shumpi> thx!!!!
<Huufarted> donavan01, that means it supports it
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<snuffmeister> so, trying to install opencv
<snuffmeister> this is the problem
<snuffmeister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123579/
<snuffmeister> any ideas?
<snuffmeister> it's on the 'sudo make install'
<larsemil> quick question, i am buying a new computer. nvidias graphic driver has always been better. but what should i go for now as the ati one is up and coming? :)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Yud_Zroc> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<ranok> I had a kernel oops this morning, where should I report it?
<donavan01> ok I think I got the SD card to work with the creat USB startup.... that wizard is way easier than all the command line crap (that didnt work)  from the other howtos I found
<Yud_Zroc> !bug
<donavan01> thanks everyone ... heres hoping it boots
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<snuffmeister> ActionParsnip: i read the thread you gave me back there, there was nothing on this
<Yud_Zroc> ranok: look at that last ubotu thingy
 * jspiros polls for good VPS and dedicated providers for serious sites
<cwickert> how to search LP only for a single component?
<Yud_Zroc> can anyone give me one on one duel network card support?
#ubuntu 2009-02-27
<nightrid3r> jspiros: easyspeedy
<gnr`> why is /media/disk/user a program file and how do i access it?
<rww> jspiros: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic; there's a bunch of VPS-using people there.
<jspiros>  rww: oh good idea. I didn't think to look for offtopic.
<jspiros> sorry for the spams :)
<donavan01> worked great everyone booting to easypeasy right now ... thanks again everyone
<Yud_Zroc> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Yud_Zroc> anyone familiar with the ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PowerMooipes> How do I add another program's icon where main, and the circled ? are at by System ?
<PowerMooipes> where mail*
<ActionParsnip> PowerMooipes: can youu rephrase please
<ed0n0n> #php
<PowerMooipes> OK, by Applications, Places, System
<PowerMooipes> How do I make another short cut icon , or whatever
<PowerMooipes> for the program I want
<Yud_Zroc> PowerMooipes: what program
<PowerMooipes> FireFox
<PowerMooipes> and XMMS
<Yud_Zroc> if it is in the menu...u can drag it from the menu onto the desktop and vala
<PowerMooipes> :-|
<PowerMooipes> what the?
<PowerMooipes> oh
<PowerMooipes> I see
<Yud_Zroc> PowerMooipes: drag the icon from the menu or the top bar (if ur using gnome) onto the desktop
<PowerMooipes> I got it now.
<semanticpc> how do i check jvm version installed from command prompt ???
<PowerMooipes> Where's that little thing on how to get back to full Gnome ? (removing the Kubuntu desktop)
<fearful> hey I'm getting distorted sound on 8.10 I think its way to high the volume and speakers distort the sound any suggestions?
<Yud_Zroc> PowerMooipes: that depends on what packages are in stalled u need to have gnome installed (i have 3 types on desktop and i can go between them at any time
<Yud_Zroc> PowerMooipes: just log out and change the envirnment on the login menu before u log in
<PowerMooipes> Yud_Zroc, I want to remove Kubuntu's stuff, as I am not going to use it anymore.
<PowerMooipes> and it gets in the way
<ozzloy> is anyone else having trouble updating to the latest flashplugin-nonfree?  i've been stuck downloading the .tar.gz for hours
<Mox`> Why can't I install my new kernel? I get this error http://paste-it.net/public/j6e2e8c/ - what to do?
<Yud_Zroc> PowerMooipes: are u in ur gnome evnirnment
<PowerMooipes> Yud_Zroc, I am now
<PowerMooipes> Yud_Zroc, I find it runs better
<ozzloy> unfortunately, aptitude already uninstalled the previous version.  so flash is broken on my system T_T
<pitou> Hi, can someone help me for some sound problem
<rww> !puregnome | PowerMooipes
<ubottu> PowerMooipes: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<skilledone> When BIND is running in Fedora’s chroot jail, which directory does it see as the root directory?
<Yud_Zroc> PowerMooipes: go to the packagage menager and look for kubuntu desktop and select completly remove
<user01> what can i do to troubleshoot vga video out on my laptop?  i see the terminal on the screen but once it goes to x-windows it doesnt work, when i do fn + f7 my lcd goes black, nothing on the screen
<pitou> Hi, can someone help me for some sound problem
<pitou> I have 5.1 sound on amarok but not on others apps like firefox and co
<PowerMooipes> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<PowerMooipes> eh, that doesn't remove everything
<PowerMooipes> or anything really
<PowerMooipes> Package kdelibs4c2 is not installed, so not removed
<PowerMooipes> !puregnomehardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnomehardy
<PowerMooipes> :-\
<stapel> Anyone know if it is possible to get a webcam to work in an ubuntu guest in Virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> PowerMooipes: then remove the appname from the list
<rww> PowerMooipes: give me a sec, there's instructions for hardy somewhere
<ActionParsnip> stapel: i'd ask in #virtualbox
<rww> PowerMooipes: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomehardy
<PowerMooipes> rww, yes, somewhere.  I'm trying to find it
<PowerMooipes> there she goes
<PowerMooipes> ty rww
<kansan> how do i play a .wav file from command line in ubuntu ibex?
<[ifr0g]> !find omnibook-source
<ubottu> Package/file omnibook-source does not exist in intrepid
<Tylerdurden> I was wondering if anyone could help me get zsnes working, it wont start up
<ActionParsnip> kansan: aplay <wav file>
<[ifr0g]> !find omnibook
<ubottu> File omnibook found in computertemp, sensors-applet
<ActionParsnip> kansan: or mplayer <wav file>
<zimbres> Is there any specific package I should have installed in order to build a debian package from source code?
<dillinjah> my dell desktop refuses to boot to the correct drive.i have a regular ide hard disk and a sata. I want to boot off the ide but it looks to the sata automatically. THere is NO way to do it in teh bios, i have checked for hours. I have to manually tell it to boot to the primary hard disk after it gives me a prompt. If I let it boot it comes up with NTLDR missing. Is there any way to fix this with grub? can i put it on the second hard
<dillinjah> disk and point it to the ide?
<rww> [ifr0g]: You can also do /msg ubottu find, which has the useful advantage of not being sent to everyone else in the channel :)
<lorenzosu> help please! All of a sudden my audio seems to have gone crazy!!
<kansan> ActionParsnip, aplay: test_wavefile:731: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<lorenzosu> I seem to hear a kind of interference noise when I play audio
<dillinjah> there is also no way to jumper it either
<dillinjah> basically the way the bios is it will look to the sata no matter what, can i redirect it to the IDE?
<vith_> how do i remove the 5 second delay between username and password on interactive ssh login?
<WJMD-220ACABC1E> hi, I just reinstalled 8.10, and I'm unable to join a certain wireless network.
<ActionParsnip> dillinjah: all drives have IDEs ;)
<pitou> Hi, can someone help me for some sound problem
<pitou> I have 5.1 sound on amarok but not on others apps like firefox and co
<lorenzosu> My audio is not working any more: I can only hear some kind of scratchy interference sound! Help lease!
<ActionParsnip> dillinjah: if you run sudo fdisk -l and mount you will see your partitions as well as where they are mounted
<SuperMoopies> Whoops, how do I set it to use gdm instead of kdm before I do that ?
<dillinjah> ok
<Neggy> hello im running ubuntu intrepid and i can mount usb thumb drives
<wjmd> I can join my home wireless network w/ no problem, but i am unable to conect to another wireless network [not password protected]
<Neggy> i installed pmount but that didnt help[
<dillinjah> so how would I go about redirecting the boot
<stapel> Anyone know if it is possible to get a webcam to work in an ubuntu guest in Virtualbox?
<nightrid3r> wjmd: did you connect before
<ozzloy> stapel: try /join #vbox
<wjmd> nightrid3r, i did before i re-installed, after i reinstalled, i can connect to the home one, just not the school one.
<lorenzosu> My audio is not working any more: I can only hear some kind of scratchy interference sound! Help lease!
<wjmd> (one = wifi network)
<wjmd> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<khirr_> hello, trying use comand sudo echo micommandline >> /etc/fstab    but show my no autorization, what can i do?
<stapel> ozzloy, thanks I did...no response so far
<ozzloy> stapel: i have seen documentation on getting USB working in virtualbox, so probably
<wjmd> khirr_, add sudo in front of it.
<khirr_> <wjmd>  using sudo
<ActionParsnip> khirr_ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Yud_Zroc> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<lorenzosu> My audio is not working any more: I can only hear some kind of scratchy interference sound! Help please!
<eugo> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nightrid3r> wjmd: the home is also wifi?
<Tylerdurden> can someone help me with zsnes on ubuntu 8.10
<khirr_> <ActionParsnip> i'm making a script and i need add that line
<wjmd> nightrid3r, yes it is.
<ActionParsnip> khirr_: then yeah sudo will make the >> work
<nightrid3r> wjmd: check with the school netadmin, maybe they changed something,
<ActionParsnip> khirr_: if yu run the script with sudo it will authorise the script commands with sudo
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys in trying to format my logial volume on an LVM i get the following error
<ForzaPalermo> http://pastebin.com/m5cd56a7b
<ForzaPalermo> can someone help me?
<wjmd> nightrid3r, aha ! i just activated the broadcom driver and it worked.
<khirr_> <ActionParsnip> no, it not works, i'm trying in shell sudo echo commandline >> /etc/fstab   and show me access deny
<nightrid3r> wjmd: lol
<wjmd> (funny my wifi would @ home, but not @ school w/o it.
<khirr_> khirr@khirr-desktop:~$ sudo echo hola >> /etc/fstab
<khirr_> bash: /etc/fstab: Permiso denegado
<wjmd> nightrid3r, thanks for your help. ^_^
<mib_k2sajztl> anyone here familiar with the lowlatency kernels?
<kenny__> How do I install bugzilla under ubuntu(8.10)? I have installed bugzilla3 with all dependencies (including mysql and apache2), hope I set the right db_user and db_pass in localconfig, but there is no http://localhost/bugzilla site.
<SuperMoopies> rww, I get  The K Desktop manager (kdm) daemon is typically stopped on package upgrade and removal, but   │
<SuperMoopies>  │ it appears to be managing at least one running X session.
<whisperkiller> I need to recover information from a failed windows drive using ubuntu 7.10 livecd onto a thumbdrive for backup so i can install linux on that drive.  I cannot access the drive because it will not mount....any suggestions?
<SuperMoopies> rww, How do I set gdm to take back over?
<chupy> i have a question with gimp you can do wep pages like with photoshop? i save in html and i only see squares
<kenny__> How do I tell the apache server to display the bugzilla pages under http://localhost/bugzilla?
<chupy> *web
<mib_k2sajztl> If someone has time to answer a quick questions please /q me
<lord_hypnos> HI, I have another problem: I have a new Radeon HD4870 and I installed the proprietary driver for it through the "hardware-drivers" thing. and it works very well but I get kinda jerky video playback/ problems with video overlay.
<whisperkiller> chupy: /join #gimp
<wjmd> chupy, gimp-tutorials.net might have what you're looking for.
<chupy> ok thanks...
<capttwinky> hi there folks - I am having some issues with synaptic greying out for minutes after I put a checkmark in next to a package
<capttwinky> after updates/etc
<capttwinky> and before applying
<Tylerdurden> can someone help with zsnes ? it crashes once i try and change the video settings
<capttwinky> does anybody know anything about how I can make synaptic behave?
<kenny__> capttwinky: yes, I know anything
<capttwinky> @kenny__ anything re. synaptic?
<kenny__> yes. But if you don't ask what you want to know, you will never get an answer.
<mib_k2sajztl> can anyone here compare linux-image-2.6.20-16-lowlatency to 2.6.27-11-server?
<Veinor> mib_k2sajztl: well, for starters, the names are different. *nods sagely*
<user01> vga out help on laptop?
<mib_k2sajztl> brilliant
<Veinor> i know right :D
<thorsten11> hello all
<keres> how do you change the defualt text editor?
<user01> ati radeon x300
<thorsten11> I'm considering getting a dell netbook that has ubuntu pre installed and was wondering if anyone one of you has one and what you think of it.
<Veinor> keres: default text editor?
<kenny__> capttwinky: do you only want to know if anybody knows anything, or do you want to get answers? Or do you expect me to tell you everything I know about synaptic?
<keres> Veinor: i'm running xfce and i want to change my default text editor to gedit
<keres> Veinor: i have both gnome and xfce installed
<Veinor> can't help you if you're running xfce; try #xubuntu
<Veinor> i don't know anything about it
<chupy> there isnt anyone on gimp channel :(
<thorsten11> thats sad
<mun> does anyone know how to change the colour of the menu (with File, Edit, etc.)? i've tried changing themes from Appearence Preference, but it's still the same.
<Tylerdurden>  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX) help
<thorsten11> i love gimp, i run if of my server in os x x11 environment.  Works great and the server does all the work
<[ifr0g]> !omnibook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omnibook
<capttwinky> (04:27:25 PM) capttwinky: hi there folks - I am having some issues with synaptic greying out for minutes after I put a checkmark in next to a package
<wad> I've used "ssh-add" to put my key into memory, now I'd like to do "sudo ssh me@otherplace.com", but it asks for the password. I want it to just work without the password, using my private key in memory. I set up my old machine to let me do this, but I don't remember what I did.  Ideas?
<thorsten11> wad: its in the options, can't remember the file name though
<wad> thorsten11, in the ssh_config file?
 * wad looks there
<khirr_> sudo echo "datatext" >> /etc/fstab    i see access deny, why?
<thorsten11> wad: i'm trying to remember lol, i just set the ssh on my server up for rsa keys a few months back and set the password.  Thing was i was using webmin to do it
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMWFudg << can anyone tell me what window manager is that?
<jin_122> how do i fix this error so i can install the new kernal ?
<jin_122> e-jat: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<unop> khirr_,  echo "data" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab  # your command doesn't work, because the redirection (i.e. >>) is set up as the user not the superuser
<lord_hypnos> HI, I have another problem:I have a new Radeon HD4870 and I installed the proprietary driver for it through the "hardware-drivers" thing. and it works very well but I get kinda jerky video playback/ problems with video overlay.
<Nytrix>  how do i get my logitech camera to work with ubuntu?
<glenrock> Melik: might be fluxbox
<wad> thorsten11, heh, thanks... I'll pick away at it. Gotta be here somewhere...
<Melik> glenrock, it has tabs :/
<Nytrix> !logitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech
<khirr_> <unop> so, how could i do for this work?
<unop> khirr_,  echo "data" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab  # like i said
<thorsten11> wad: i think its in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. " Where it says PasswordAuthentication" change it to "no"
<thorsten11> wad: i'm pretty sure thats it
<wad> thorsten11, thanks!
<khirr_> unop sorry, my english is not very good
<thorsten11> wad: let me know if it worked, i'm going off what i can remember lol
<wad> thorsten11, yes, I think this is it. But now I'm puzzled... my new box lacks this file entirely.
<unop> khirr_, or run the entire command in a shell running under sudo.    sudo bash -c 'echo "data" >> /etc/fstab'
<Nytrix>  how do i get my logitech camera to work with ubuntu?
<wad> Maybe I'll just bring the one from the old box into the new one. (I'm moving to my shiny new laptop).
<hermit> hi everyone, I think with the update I recieved today it messed up my screen resolution with my nvidia driver, any reports on this? thanks
<unop> khirr_, but be careful with the second one .. it's easy to get it wrong
<khirr_> unop if for my script
<Nytrix> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<thorsten11> wad: you've installed ssh server?
<unop> khirr_,  run the script under sudo ??
<khirr_> yes, that you gave me
<unop> khirr_, what i mean is .. call the script with sudo like.    sudo /path/to/your/script
<wad> Bwahaha! I forgot to install sshd! DUH!
<jonathan__> can intall wow in linux?
<Nytrix> jonathaN, yes
<hermit> yes with wine jonathan, works great too
<jin_122> how do i fix this error ? i was doing updates - E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<jonathan__> one guide?
<thorsten11> wad: LOL
<wad> *blush*
<Nytrix> jna, Apps>Add/Remove... Wine
<cwickert> sorry, me again: how to restrict the search in LP to a single component? anybody?
<jonathan__> yes...
<jonathan__> because...
<jonathan__> i don't intall cd
<Nytrix>  how do i get my logitech camera to work with ubuntu?
<dadda> I have set up a secondary ethernet card on the ip 10.10.10.1 with the subnet mask 255.255.255.240 and trying to connect to a windows machine with the ip 10.10.10.10. The windows machine can ping my ubuntu computer but my ubuntu machine can't ping the windows machine
<n8tuserf> Nytrix -> download camorama
<wad> Okay, I checked, and that wasn't it.
 * wad keeps looking
<n8tuserf> dadda -> compare your ubuntu and windows route tables
<zimbres> how do I install a .deb file?
<dadda> I havent set any route tables why should they be out of alinement
<khirr_> unop 	echo "//$ip/$carpeta /media/$particion smbfs auto,username=$usuario,passsword:=$password,rw, 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab   no add a line in fstab, it delete all
<yun-haow> hallo can i join here
<n8tuserf> dadda -> compare them anyways and you should see if there any differences
<yun-haow> who can help me?
<yun-haow> iam banned from dalnet server,,
<mroc> hi.  i'm using the broadcom STA driver and it seems to have stopped working.  i don't think i changed anything...it worked one night and not the next morning.  help?
<felixsulla> If firefox says its already running when you try to start it, how do you kill its process? (Equivalent of CTRL ALT DELETE for windows?0
<n8tuserf> mroc -> http://linuxfans.betaserver.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46:broadcom-guide-for-ubuntu-hardy-and-newer&catid=34:guides&Itemid=61
<unop> khirr_, i don't know why that happened - it shouldn't -- are you sure you used  -a  with  tee ??
<`Sh-sh-shifty> does this work or what
<`Sh-sh-shifty> ive been trying to set up IRC for the last 2 days
<unop> zimbres,  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<khirr_> unop yes
<`Sh-sh-shifty> can anyone hear me?
<Nytrix> n8wood, from where?
<yowshi> why is the repo so far behind with the 180.xx series nvidia drivers?
<kushal02242009> loud and clear (6:55:21 PM) `Sh-sh-shifty: can anyone hear me?
<`Sh-sh-shifty> !!
<wad> Hey, where is the correct place to edit a user's path?
<`Sh-sh-shifty> finally
<`Sh-sh-shifty> thanks kushai
<yowshi> and is there a place where i can get something more recent then 180.11?
<kushal02242009> you're welcome
<unop> wad,  ~/.profile and/or ~/.bashrc
<zimbres> unop, thanks
<Nytrix> synaptic?
<glenrock> wad: i edit my path in ~/.bashrc .   At the bottom I put a line that says:  PATH=$PATH:/home/username/bin  (for example)
<wad> Ah, that's right. But .profile is preferred, because it won't keep appending.
<lord_hypnos> HI, I have another problem:I have a new Radeon HD4870 and I installed the proprietary driver for it through the "hardware-drivers" thing. and it works very well but I get kinda jerky video playback/ problems with video overlay. can somebody help me please?
<blah> ikonia, around?
<wad> glenrock, that will keep appending, every time you open a console, though, won't it?
<glenrock> wad: doesn't for me
<unop> wad, keep appending?  no, why should it?
<Techsalvager> you can't switch keyboard layouts on the go in ubuntu?
<tigreskap> hola
<tigreskap> hi
<wad> Maybe I don't fully understand when these various files are executed.
<mroc> n8tuserf: thanks for the link.  i've seen that page and followed the directions for the STA driver (listed as working in intrepid for my card).  i had it working well for a week or so, but then it just stopped working (didn't seem to be tied to an update).  any additional help?
<unop> dadda, what's the subnet mask for 10.10.10.10 ?
<anonusing1> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to make  "up, down, over" button with gimp or any other available software, and if so, how?
<tigreskap> hola, qué tal?
<jin_122> echinos: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version           .. how do i fix this error. can anybody help me plz ?
<n8tuserf> mroc -> what troubleshooting have you done so far?
<wad> Under ubuntu, is there a keyboard way to shut down the system? CTRL-ALT-DEL lets me log out, but not power down...
<unop> wad, ~/.profile is sourced by the login script after you log in at the GDM .. ~/.bashrc is sourced each time you launch an interactive bash shell.
<n8tuserf> wad use of sys req
<wad> unop: Ah, yes, that was what I was remembering.
<wad> So the best place to put it is in .profile
<capttwinky> @wad - generally keyboard shutdown "ctl-alt-del" is re-mapped by gnome
<mroc> n8tuserf: well, i've checked to make sure STA is enabled, B43 is disabled.  i tried restarting the networking through /etc/init.d/networking restart, and tried modprobe wl follwed by the same networking restart command.  i may be going about this entirely wrong though, i don't claim to know much about anything.
<wad> If you run bash, then run bash again from it, you get double the entries.
<denis> h
<prince_jammys> wad: what you were saying happens only when you run another child interactive shell from your current shell
<denis> exit
 * wad nods
<prince_jammys> wad: what you just said ;)
<Mox`> isn't it possible to compile a kernel and make a initrd without module support?
<unop> wad, it depends on how you set the path up in ~/.bashrc
<n8tuserf> mroc id follow the link suggestions first if i were you after the compile to load it and activate it
<wad> unop: You could wrap it in some logic to check...
<wad> I'd rather just put it in the right spot, in .profile.
<TheGambler> Hi, everyone. I just got my first Linux server (Ubuntu Hardy) set up and running and on IRC!
<n8tuserf> Mox` -> possible i believe but what would that accomplish?
 * wad pats TheGambler on the head.
 * TheGambler feels happy (zero Linux experience)
<God_Like> TheGambler, you run a irc client on a server?
<dadda> no IP4 routes set up on eth1
<dadda> Route Table Kernel IP routing table
<dadda> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<dadda> 10.10.10.0      *               255.255.255.240 U     1      0        0 eth1
<dadda> 79.136.60.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<FloodBot1> dadda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dadda> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 et
<mroc> n8tuserf: i think i have....i did modprobe -l and /lib/modules/[kernel
<mroc> sorry
<dadda> windows have a couple more
<n8tuserf> mroc id follow the link suggestions first if i were you after the compile to load it and activate it..see how those goes
<mroc> n8tuserf: i think i have....i did modprobe -l and /lib/modules/[kernel]/volatile/wl.ko shows up, and i used the same networking restart command
<TheGambler> God_Like: yes, in order to get at it via ssh from behind firewall; it is a virtual machine
<DarkKnight> i just wanted to make sure that drupal takes my files from my Documents.. how can i put this path....can anyone help me
<dadda> why can't I have two active ethernet connections?
<Nytrix> n8wood, camorama did not work
<unop> dadda, i'm guessing your windows machine is blocking pings .. possible firewall (mis)configuration?
<TheGambler> Basically, I want to learn Linux and I don't have spare hardware. This achieves it
<ST47> My firefox is getting SIGBUS on start now, ever since this afternoon, when I updated the ubuntu package. I tried an uninstall, and reinstall, and I ran a full memory test, but the error persists.
<unop> dadda, sure you can
<ST47> My firefox is getting SIGBUS on start now, ever since this afternoon, when I updated the ubuntu package. I tried an uninstall, and reinstall, and I ran a full memory test, but the error persists.
<ST47> Oops, sorry
<n8tuserf> dadda you can on same subnet but its not recommended for newbies
<ST47> I'm assuming there's something to do with a botched update, since my laptop crashed while running aptitude
<capttwinky> @wad - you could put an init 0 command into a script that ran from a key press, but you would need su to run it
<TheGambler> Can anyone point me to a resource that would help a noob understand how to get to a graphical desktop on Ubuntu over ssh? I would prefer not to use vnc if possible
<God_Like> TheGambler, forward x11
<capttwinky> @ TheGambler - server or client?
<n8tuserf> TheGambler -> you ever done a tutorial on ssh?   something like  ssh -C -Y name@remotehost
<dadda> I have not configured any firewalls since eth1 is just going to be for connection directly to my ftp server running on a windows machine on ip 10.10.10.10 and subnet 255.255.255.240 and my ubuntu machine I whant the ip 10.10.10.1 but I can't get them to talk to each other pinging is not working
<TheGambler> God_Like: thanks, I will look into that
<TheGambler> n8tuserf: no, I am brand new; just got through this yesterday and today
<glenrock> TheGambler: you can also tunnel vnc over ssh, so that the only port you're using is the SSH port
<Flannel> TheGambler: If its in a VM, why don't you just use the GUI in the VM?
<wad> Woo hoo, now I'm logged into IRC on my new laptop!
<TheGambler> Flannel: I am connected to the shell over VNC from a Windows box
<n8tuserf> TheGambler -> now is a good time to learn those then,
<TheGambler> When I connect via SSH, will I need another client to see the X windows?
<unop> dadda, firewalls on the windows machine i mean
<Jupp> how do check if a user account is locked?
<gino> TheGambler, I did that ages ago with cygwin and putty
<dadda> no firewalls at all on the windows machine and i removed the built in crap
<n8tuserf> Jupp -> can the user logged on?
<capttwinky> @TheGambler - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574556
<Scunizi> TheGambler: you won't need another x unless you want..
<gino> http://x.cygwin.com/docs/faq/cygwin-x-faq.html
<TheGambler> gino: cool; I did see some references to cygwin. However, I do not understand "X"; like, how does X related to Gnome or KDE?
<jeeves> can anyone reccomend a good database wherehouse soulition for an I.T. company that is OSS, and allows the storage of system info, etc?
<TheGambler> capttwinky: thanks
<n8tuserf> dadda -> have you done any networking tutorial?  route table is essential for two host to be able to ping each other..
<TheGambler> gino: thanks
<ST47> My firefox is getting SIGBUS on start now, since I updated it earlier. I can't figure out how to try to downgrade it. How do I do that using synaptic or aptitude?
<porthose> can rythmbox be removed from Intrepid without screwing up your system to much?
<capttwinky> @TheGambler - x is the system that both Gnome and KDE run on top of
<sega> hello
<Jupp> n8tuserf, if I lock an account with "passwd -l" how can you check which ones are locked?
<dadda> I also has a weird effect that my internet connection on eth0 gets disconnected if I try connecting eth1
<TheGambler> capttwinky: does that mean I could get Gnome over SSH?
<n8tuserf> Jupp -> i dont know off hand, but i would man passwd to get some clue or hints
<prince_jammys> TheGambler: you can run X apps over ssh, yes
<capttwinky> @TheGambler - yes, or kde or any other window manager you want
<TheGambler> @TheGambler - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574556
<TheGambler> sweet
<ST47> Guys. Honestly this isn't too difficult. I know there's got to be some way to downgrade a package.
<dadda> What is METRIC in a routeing table?
<Bsims> I am wanting a simple and easy to use dj package for Ubuntu to do web streaming
<capttwinky> @ST47 right click in synaptic
<God_Like> dadda, its like hops
<Titan8990> Bsims, dj?
<ST47> Ok. If I need to use synaptic, I have a harder problem.
<ST47> It won't accept my sudo password >.>
<dadda> what is hops?
<TheGambler> THanks for the tips. I really appreciate it
<n8tuserf> Jupp -> i have not used that feature before, but perhaps if you look into utmp or wtmp?  to see any indications?
<capttwinky> ST47 - can you sudo from the terminal?
<Titan8990> ST47, your sudo password is the same password us use to log in, you must be in the admin group
<gino> ST47, then your kinda screwed
<ST47> Sudo works
<porthose> Bsims: checkout Ampache
<ST47> gksu doesn't work
<Titan8990> dadda, a hop is going from one network device to another, for example, going from your computer to your router is one hop
<gino> what irc client does everyone recomend?
<Bsims> porthose: I want it to work with windows mplayer ip whatever
<capttwinky> @ST47 - you should probably do a "sudo deb-conf reconfigure gksu" then
<Titan8990> gino, i like xchat but its a matter of preference
<dadda> ubuntu computer to gigabit switch to windows computer is 3 hops then?
<rww> Jupp: sudo cat /etc/shadow. Any user accounts that have a * or ! in the second column instead of a long list of characters are locked.
<porthose> Bsims: the tar.gz from ampache.org will work on windows
<capttwinky> @ST47 you can also do a "sudo synaptic &" from a commandline
<Mox`> Do I still need to make initrd for my new kernel if the kernel have been compiled without module support?
<capttwinky> @gino pidgen
<gino> Titan8990, question about xchat: where do I remove the "blah has left/joned" channel
<Flannel> capttwinky, ST47: use gksu not sudo for graphical programs
<Titan8990> dadda, yes, you can test that with traceroute
<ST47> Flannel: I'd love to if gksu worked.
<n8tuserf> dadda -> have you done any networking tutorial?  route table is essential for two host to be able to ping each other.. kindly do a networking tutorial please
<prince_jammys> ST47: how about gksudo?
<Jupp> rww, thanks!!! that's exactly what I was looking for
<dadda> Any good networking tutorials out there?
<Titan8990> gino, settings -> preferences -> chatting -> general
<Flannel> ST47: If gksu won't work, sudo won't work.  Are you sure you're putting the correct password in? (your user's) without caps lock, etc, etc?  Are you still in the admin group?
<capttwinky> @flannel - gksu is preferred but if the command line user already has sudo privilages, it will work from the command line just fine
<gino> Titan8990, when other people leave the channel
<Bsims> porthose: but can tehy listen to it without any real work
<Titan8990> gino, oh, I have never tried
<capttwinky> try "sudo ls;sudo synaptic &"
<ST47> gksudo works. sudo works. gksu doesn't. I wonder if I screwed something up.
<n8tuserf> dadda -> i have nothing on hand, you may have to google for one
<dadda> ok
<gino> dang
<prince_jammys> ST47: seems like there's a gconf setting that puts gksu in 'sudo' mode (not 'su' mode), which is what you want
<unop> capttwinky, don't start GUI apps with sudo like that
<jin_122>  is it possible that i didn't install ubuntu correctly but still be able to use it?
<Flannel> capttwinky: No.  gksu sets up the environment differently than sudo.  More appropriately for graphical programs.  The recommendation has nothing to do with the graphical prompt.
<rww> gino: right-click the channel name in the channel switcher. it's in one of the sub-menus off there.
<unop> !gksudo > capttwinky
<ubottu> capttwinky, please see my private message
<hentai> join ##windows
<hentai> woops
<gino> rww, cheers! Thanks!
<ST47> prince_jammys: thanks, looking...
<porthose> Bsims: yes it has a XPSF player
<prince_jammys> ST47: use the gconf editor tool and look at .. /apps/gksu/sudo-mode
<Flynsarmy> On intrepid someitmes the Save File... dialogue is missing a few links on the left like desktop. theyre just appear as blank white. also the save file dialogue often appears really small and i have to resize in gedit. Is this a common problem? neither happened in gutsy or hardy
<Bsims> I'll look into it then
<Flynsarmy> Its msising the links in pidgin sorry
<musikgoat|main> Flynsarmy: the size issue is a known bug
<mroc> n8tuserf: after following those directions and reading a bit more, i got it working.  it seems i was having the following problem: "However, it does have the same problem as NDISwrapper that if you have the Broadcom wired card that uses the b44 module, you will need to load the wl module before the ssb module is loaded."  How can correct this?
<xtmnx> how do I configure dual display extended desktop with different resolution (fglrx)
<prince_jammys> ST47: alternatively, use gksudo. It's not a big problem. Just seems like your gksu is acting like 'su', which expects the root password.  That's what I suspect is happening
<capttwinky> @ST47 you can also use aptitude from a command line
<musikgoat|main> Flynsarmy: i think this is the one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/75324
<capttwinky> @flannel - after reviewing the doccument that the robot sent, it looks like the problem would be with the differences between the users' profile and root's profile, which would not be an issue with using synaptic
<porthose> can rythmbox be removed without screwing up your system to much?
<God_Like> porthose, yes
<porthose> God_
<capttwinky> @porthose how do you define "screwing up"
<mroc> opening my question up to a wider audience:  how can i force the wl module to load before the ssb module is loaded?
<gino> capttwinky, thats what I'm thinking....
<porthose> capttwinky: by breaking other stuff
<porthose> God_Like: thxs:)
<capttwinky> @porthose if you just remove the rhythmbx package, you should be ok
<porthose> capttwinky: cool :)
<xtmnx> after googling I'm about to believe that it's impossible to have dual display with different res with proprietary ATI driver
<Flannel> capttwinky: The issue isn't in running the program, but logging in after using it.  Some things can save stuff to /home/username/ with root permissions, which can sometimes make things go poorly in the future.
<capttwinky> @porthose  - if you want a different player though, I would probably install that first
<xtmnx> somebody woudl do well to prove otherwise :(
<justin_> I have a keyboard layout problem
<porthose> capttwinky: already have it installed :)
<capttwinky> @flannel which is not something that synaptic does
<justin_> when I switch from qwerty to dvorak it switches fine using right and left alt press, when I try to switch back it won
<justin_> won't
<musikgoat|main> mroc: i'm not too familiar with it, but you can set udev rules to load the modules in a certain order
<Flannel> capttwinky: Just suggest the use of gksu with graphical programs always in this channel.  It's a good best practice, and some people don't know as much as you and its good to steer them the appropriate way so things don't bite them in the future.
<dadda> Does Ubuntu have a built-in firewall that is active?
<mroc> musikgoat|main: that goes well beyond my current knowledge.  thanks for the suggestion though.
<D3RGPS31> how do i add an option to run a cd from grub
<jexmex> I have installed unbuntu-restricted-extras but still cannot play wmv movie files, any ideas?
<gino> jexmex, I recomend vlc
<mroc> jexmex: second for vlc
<gino> good ol roadcone
<musikgoat|main> !iptables | dadda
<ubottu> dadda: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jexmex> in the respos?
<mroc> jexmex: should be, yes.
<capttwinky> thanks for the help all - I gtg now
<gino> jexmex, sudo apt-get install vlc
<mroc> anyone know how i can force the wl module to load before the ssb module?
<dadda> how do I disable iptables on a specific ethernet device? eth1 = my local network
<jexmex> thanks
<Nasra> any1 know if Magicjack work with Ubuntu ?
<Nasra> or else..
<jrib> dadda: iptables has no rules set by default so don't set any for eth1
<God_Like> Nasra, lol
<musikgoat|main> dadda: iptables, by default, has no restrictions, meaning it shouldn't be blocking anything
<D3RGPS31> how do i add an option to run a cd from grub >.>
<Nasra> Go_like: it does not recognize it....
<Nasra> lol...God
<God_Like> Nasra, all magicjack is is a sip device
<God_Like> dont bother
<dadda> So it most be ghosts in my windows machine then since I can ping my ubuntu machine from my windwos computer
<jrib> dadda: check for yourself: sudo iptables -L
<musikgoat|main> what cant you do dadda?
<Nasra> God_Like : what Do I need in Wind*ws work fine..
<Nasra> it's just plug and play
<dadda> ping my windows machine from my ubuntu computer
<God_Like> Nasra, most likly your not gonna get it to work, try google but its doubt full
<jrib> dadda: check for a firewall on your windows computer then...
<Nasra> okay
<musikgoat|main> dadda: in the same subnet?
<dadda> different subnets
<Cpudan80> dadda: windows firewall filters ICMP (ping) traffic incoming
<Nasra> let me google it
<Cpudan80> by default anyway
<dadda> yeah but i removed the software that runs the windows firewall including all drivers for it
<dadda> so it should not be active
<musikgoat|main> dadda: are you sure? windows firewall is built into the OS
<HentaiUbuntu> so whats the problem you can't ping windows from ubuntu?
<God_Like> dadda, you remove windows?
<gino> HentaiUbuntu, any firewall running? Same subnet?
<HentaiUbuntu> gino, what
<dadda> no just the service and software that is incharge of running the windows firewall
<dadda> so there should not be a windows firewall on that computer
<musikgoat|main> dadda: what are the IP's and gateway settings of each?
<HentaiUbuntu> dadda, may want to check again
<xtmnx> spamming again in case anyone knows: is there a way to get different res dual display with ATI driver? :(
<gino> trying to ping windows from ubuntu, is their a firewall on your windows pc?
<dadda> no firewall at all disabled and removed the windows firewall
<Nytrix> xtmnx, search "dual display ubuntu"
<God_Like> xtmnx, the diffrent res is tricky but yes
<jin_122> hi, how do i fix this?
<jin_122> thesleepingox@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<jin_122> e-jat: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jin_122> e-jat: Unable to lock the download directory
<FloodBot1> jin_122: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nytrix> xtmnx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896103
<xtmnx> Nytrix: tried but seems like it's (almost) impossible with ati driver? (which is unfortunate/hard to believe)
<God_Like> jin_122, you must be tring to use apt twice
<xtmnx> oh
<musikgoat|main> jin_122: close any synaptic or update windows
<prince_jammys> jin_122: are you running synaptic, software sources, or any other package manager or apt-get instance? if so, close it
<jin_122> ok
<xtmnx> Nytrix: will try
<xtmnx> God_Like: is there a good guide or sort anywhere?
<Nasra> God_Like went to the Ubuntu forum...they need a driver they don['t if ever gonna come out....thanks again....
<baz_> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nytrix> dadda, why r u trying to do?
<Nytrix> dadda, WHAT r u trying to do?
<maxagaz> for a switch, what does the Gi of 'Gi3/4' mean ?
<Zak28> guys
<dadda> ping my god damn windows machine from my ubuntu machine
<jin_122> I only have the updatemanager running. I can't seem to close that one completely
<musikgoat|main> !language | dadda
<ubottu> dadda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nasra> don't say that buddy....
<Nasra> lo....
<Zak28> how do i change so i dont se windows from all programs on the taskbar?
<dadda> they sit on a seperate subnet (255.255.255.240) and with different ip address
<kinja-sheep> rww: Could you please tell me about display:0 again? ?
<Zak28> i want to se only thoose programs im running on that specific virtual desktorp
<baz_> i logged into irc only to get into this channel and type !raid to find the good link i was looking for... awesome channel
<Nytrix> dadda, cant u just get the ip from the machine and ping through terminal?
<prince_jammys> jin_122: so you've closed every apt front-end and you still get an error message?
<jin_122> yes
<prince_jammys> !aptfix > jin_122
<ubottu> jin_122, please see my private message
<gino> if its on a different subnet then you cant ping it unless there is a router
<Zak28> i want to se only thoose programs im running on that specific virtual desktorp how to do it???
<mroc> can anyone tell me how to change the loading order of modules (force wl to load before ssb)?
<baz_> Zak28, on the panel?
<Zak28> i want to se only thoose programs im running on that specific virtual desktorp how todo t?
<rww> kinja-sheep: you mean DISPLAY=":0" commandname ?
<baz_> Zak28, please wait a little longer before repeating
<dadda> but how do i ping and connect to a ftp server running on a network connected to eth1 with the subnet 255.255.255.240 while still useing my dhcp internet connection on eth0?
<Zak28> im switcing desktorp and my progtams from desktorp one shows in desktorp 2 aswell :S
<jin_122> I did this command, nothing happened
<jin_122>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kattollikisd> Hi... can't see the webcam on the emesene, I already have the SVN version, can someone help me out?
<xtmnx> God_Like: can you help me with with the dual display thing (ATI) if you have an idea.
<baz_> Zak28, where do they show up? on that bar at the bottom of the screen
<kinja-sheep> rww: Yes.  That must be it but I don't recall using quotes.  What is it called so I can look it up in the future.
<baz_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<prince_jammys> jin_122: still can't use apt-get ?
<Zak28> baz_ : yeah
<Nytrix> um whats the ip of the ftp?
<prince_jammys> jin_122: that command kills any prog that was accessing the lockfile
<rww> kinja-sheep: I don't think it has a specific name. The DISPLAY=":0" part is just setting an environment variable that applies to the commandname command.
<baz_> right-click on an empty part of that bar, called "panel", and click properties. the option you are looking for is in there
<Zak28> i know i changed it someweher "show content for all desktorps" but where i forgot :S
<God_Like> xtmnx, priv msg please
<baz_> Zak28, i just told you where
<kinja-sheep> rww: Thank you very much.  I tried Display:0 and it didn't work.  Good thing you're on IRC.  Thanks again!  I'm constantly trying to remember this one.  I appreciate it. :)
<jin_122> prince_jammys: it worked now, thank you !! you rocks !
<prince_jammys> jin_122: cool
<baz_> Zak28, oh man sorry, i know where it is
<Zak28> where??
<yothere1209> hello all
<yothere1209> This is my first time in an IRC channel, it's pretty neat
<kattollikisd> Hi... can't see the webcam on the emesene, I already have the trunk version, can someone help me out?
<baz_> Zak28, do u see where the list of those windows in the bar begins... well right there there is a small thing with 3 horintal lines ontop of each other - right-click on that and go to porperties
<yothere1209> I've resorted to this because the forum doesn't seen to be getting me anywhere
<baz_> yothere1209, welcome to this world
<rww> yothere1209: if you have a question, you can just go ahead and ask it in channel :)
<Zak28> baz_: ahhhh neat thx :D
<exodus_ms> yothere1209, cool, just ask your question, someone will help
<yothere1209> I assume all I do is state my issue and if I interrupt anyones conversation that's okay so here goes: my keyboard does nothing on login and my mouse doesn't either
<prince_jammys> yothere1209: write out the details of your problem, all on one line
<baz_> Zak28, no problem
<DIFH-iceroot> maybe it is a good idea to put an irc-java-client on top of the ubuntu-webpages so people can easy get support and the use of ubuntu is easier then installing an irc client and find the correct channel
<usernameis> Can someone help me with logout/switch user in ubuntu 8.10?
<DIFH-iceroot> usernameis: shell or gui?
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: access to #ubuntu from most web-based clients is blocked because people abused them to spam and troll here. Mibbit still works because the ops can ban individual mibbit users.
<usernameis> gui
<Nytrix> !ask | usernameis
<ubottu> usernameis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exodus_ms> yothere1209, what version of Ubuntu? Are you using a usb keyboard mouse
<baz_> DIFH-iceroot, that would be cool. no site does it though, i am sure there is some difficulty to overcome, maybe stability
<yothere1209> my keyboard does nothing on login and my mouse doesn't either. I can't hit alt+f1 and I'll get a full screen terminal and I can login that way but all i'm at is a big terminal, not my fun GUI
<musikgoat|main> DIFH-iceroot: i don't like that idea, alot of common questions are answered in the forums
<usernameis> well everytime i loggout or switch user the screen goes to black
<usernameis> and i have to restart computer
<DIFH-iceroot> musikgoat|main: i think all of the quetions here are answered in the forums or google
<prince_jammys> yothere1209: sounds like X is misconfigured
<Nytrix> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<exodus_ms> yothere1209, you can try    startx
<usernameis> price-jammys, meaning?
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: hm ok spam is a problem, but i still like the idea
<musikgoat|main> DIFH-iceroot: yes, true, why should there be more repeats of the same question then?
<musikgoat|main> sorry, this is offtopic really
<baz_> is LVM tough to install/use on my home pc?
<Nytrix> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<DIFH-iceroot> musikgoat|main: because ubuntu is a very easy distribution and maybe the support should be easy too
<yothere1209> exodus: 8.10. it's a usb mouse, ps/2 keyboard...it all didnt' work one day after a bad shut down.
<DIFH-iceroot> musikgoat|main: its not off-topic, its support related
<yothere1209> all: I've tried start x. it told me to delete a file. I did. still no dice.
<prince_jammys> usernameis: well, if your keyboard works fine from the console but it doesn't work when running X (the GUI), i'd suspect that X is misconfigured. PS: you can use tab completion to complete another person's nick, so they get highlighted. eg princ<tab key>
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: If you'd like to discuss with the channel ops about getting web-based clients unbanned, ask in #ubuntu-ops. Without that, your idea isn't going to work. Either way, meta-discussion like this /is/ offtopic for this channel.
<usernameis> i have no clue what you mean, i am just a newbie
<Yud_Zroc> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<mroc> can anyone tell me how to force module wl to load before ssb?  i know nothing about setting udev rules, and blacklisting ssb doesn't seem to work from what i've read.  please?
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: ok didnt know that channel
<prince_jammys> usernameis: are you on IRC from another computer?
<yothere1209> ok. Thanks for the tip prince_jammys. It's nice to be able to talk to people about this.
<prince_jammys> usernameis: crap, wrong nickname. sorru
<prince_jammys> usernameis: the other message also wasn't for you
<usernameis> no same computer, my problem is that when loggout is pressed, it does not go to login screen, the screens turns black and stays black
<prince_jammys> usernameis: sorry, i got you mixed up with yothere1209
<yothere1209> prince_jammys: still handy to know
<musikgoat|main> mroc: if you blacklist them both, then they will load in order from /etc/modules   have you tried that?
<usernameis> prince_jammys: ok.
<musikgoat|main> mroc: make sure you add them in the order you want them to load.
<mroc> musikgoat|main: from what i've read, it seems blacklisting ssb is not effective because it gets called by other things anyway
<Yud_Zroc> !symbolic link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic link
<Yud_Zroc> grr
<prince_jammys> yothere1209: have you EVER gotten X to work?
<yothere1209> so if my x is misconfigured, how do I reconfigure it? and by misconfigured do you mean that the configuration file doesn't know what input to read from?
<SuspectZero> if i want to open firefox from run, what command would i use?
<rww> SuspectZero: umm. "firefox" should work
<God_Like> SuspectZero, firefox
<glenrock> SuspectZero: firefox
<exodus_ms> SuspectZero, If you want to start Firefox from the terminal type   firefox
<God_Like> lol owned
<SuspectZero> oh im sorry. i messed up that question
<SuspectZero> mozilla -remote openurl(http://www.theweathernetwork.com/tv/ontv_platformdist_iframe_en.php)
<usernameis> prince_jammys: do you know, how i can fix this? pm when you are free.
<SuspectZero> thats what i want to open. i tried replacing mozilla with firefox but no dice.
<prince_jammys> yothere1209: you can try to a)first backup the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then b) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glenrock> SuspectZero: firefox http://www.theweathernetwork.com/tv/ontv_platformdist_iframe_en.php
<prince_jammys> usernameis: sorry, i don't do pm
<usernameis> ok.
<usernameis> then can you address me?
<yothere1209> prince_jammys: oh yes, everything ran fine until the computer wouldn't work one day while on so I turned it off using the power button. When it came back up it did a scan of the disks, told me to forsibly do a scan of the disks which I did, it fixed a bunch of files and when it gave me the login screen no dice.
<SuspectZero> ah perfect
<SuspectZero> thanks
<prince_jammys> usernameis: the problem is that i don't know the solution to your problem! if i did, i would have said something
<musikgoat|main> mroc: have you tried it?
<musikgoat|main> mroc: it wont hurt
<usernameis> ok thank you.
<Derick_D> how to install aix simulator on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> usernameis: in the meantime, google returns many hits for: 'ubuntu switch user black screen'
<yothere1209> prince_jammys: so I'm in the terminal and i figure to backup the file I'll just copy it to another location
<usernameis> ok
<prince_jammys> usernameis: see if there's something there
<DIFH-iceroot> Derick_D: what file is it? *.deb, *.rpm, *.tar.gz?
<prince_jammys> yothere1209: yes, make a copy
<prince_jammys> yothere1209: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mroc> musikgoat|main: fair point.  i think i'll get around to trying it tomorrow.  for now i just wrote a quick script to run the commands for removing and reloading in the correct order.  thanks for the responses.
<mun> does anyone know how to change the colour of the menu (with File, Edit, etc.)? i've tried changing themes from Appearence Preference, but it's still the same.
<musikgoat|main> mroc: thats another way to do it, by far a hack, but it does what you need
<Derick_D> on Ubuntu(i386), how to build aix PPC environment?
<mroc> musikgoat|main: it does what i need for now - it's not my laptop, and i'm going away for the weekend, so it's at least an easy way to have it work for someone who knows far less than i do.
<musikgoat|main> mroc: the way i understand it udev controls driver loading, if its blacklisted, then /etc/modules would be the only other place that they could be loaded from
<redvamp128> mun:  right click on the panel -- choose properties- then background tab
<bernz> mun, probably check 'System | Prefs | Appearances
<musikgoat|main> mroc: sounds good
<gino> wish me luck guys, i'm restarting a server for the first time and it's 2 hours away
<redvamp128> mun:  otherwise if not specified it uses system theme colors
<musikgoat|main> gl gino
<mroc> musikgoat|main: you understand better than i do, i'm sure.  my info was based on posts by others trying to solve this same problem (thank you broadcom).
<dadda> Guys, thank you either way for your attention, help and suggestions!
<wildbat_> how do i change the LANGUAGE in locale?
<gino> also its a termian server, so if it doesn't restart im screwed
<prince_jammys> !locale > wildbat_
<ubottu> wildbat_, please see my private message
<gino> phew! it worked
<redvamp128> mun:  and if that does not work then you can-- open appearence theme- then customize then color box.
<bernz> mun, and then choose 'Customize...' and keep drilling down through to the "selected menu item" or similar description's color, and change away
<bernz> mun: full click path: System | Preferences | Appearance | Customize... | Colors | Selected items (background) color button
<kingnothing> i'm adding a 1TB drive to my desktop system and need to pick a file system. what should I go with?
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: for media?  XFS
<kingnothing> yeah, for media
<kingnothing> why XFS over ext3 or reiser?
<unop> kingfishr, for stability - EXT3
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: xfs is one of the quicker file systems for large media journaling, there are lots of comparisons out there
<baz_> hey, I am re-installing my OS (downgrading to 32bit), and will therefore need to rebuild my software RAID drives. After booting with the livecd and installing mdadm, what *mdadm --create* command would I run to re-create this RAID config (output of /proc/mdstat): http://paste.ubuntu.com/123613/
<kingnothing> is reiser something i should consider or does it boil down to ext3 vs xfs?
<dreamy> hello all
<wildbat> but there is no localeconf package....
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: reiserfs is supposed to be the quickest for alot of small files
<yothere1209> test
<DIFH-iceroot> kingnothing: sorry for this but raiserfs is a KILLER-Filesystem
<musikgoat|main> ba dum bum clang
<DIFH-iceroot> kingnothing: but it is very fast for a lot of small files
<dreamy> anyone can help me with this, how do u make shure my tftpd is ready to work ?  with the port open and listening?
<madmike> anyone know what this error is?  It makes pidgin hang as soon as it logs my accounts on:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/123614/
<dreamy> using netstat?
<madmike> and yes, I already tried the pidgin channel, no one answered
<DIFH-iceroot> dreamy: connecting to the ftp?
<dreamy> DIFH-iceroot: Tftp i mean
<_VIM_> didnt the creator of Reiser filesystem go to prison for murdering his ex wife? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<musikgoat|main> tftp != ftp
<kingnothing> musikgoat|main: ok, thanks. i'm actually surprised more people didn't jump in on that discussion. i was half expecting to be called a troll for even bringing it up
<rww> _VIM_: that's heavily offtopic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DIFH-iceroot> ah ok dont know tftp, though it is a noral ftp-server
<dreamy> musikgoat|main:  let me try that..
<Anacranom> dreamy, internal only right?
<deco> Debian 5.0 FTW!!!!!!!!! ubuntu is for noobs!!!
<_VIM_> well you guys were talking bout Reiser :P
<dreamy> Anacranom: to make PXE on a lan
<jrib> deco: do you have a support question?
<dreamy> i get error tftpd time out
<deco> jrib; yes
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: i was biting my tongue :-P
<musikgoat|main> j/k
<dreamy> tftp time out i mean
<dreamy> when tryng to boot from lan on my lap
<deco> jrib; why is Debian better than ubuntu
<jrib> deco: then please ask it and stay on-topic (ubuntu support)
<bartek> hi quick question. Whenevever I get an update through ubuntu's update manager, is there somewhere (or even a site) I can go to take a look at the changes? I know I can add my own repos, but atleast to see the info for ubuntu's official ones
<bartek> Like my most recent one updated the flash player package, so Im curious what this did
<musikgoat|main> bartek: usually there are links in the update manager
<jrib> bartek: in update manager, there's an option to see the changelogs
<dreamy> Anacranom: i dont have ubuntu i got debian, what should net stat say .. to know if everything with the tftpdeamon is ready to go ?
<dreamy> or anyother tag
<rww> bartek: I think update manager shows that usually. There's also the package apt-listchanges, which might help.
<bartek> thanks.
<unop> bartek, there's also http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rww> bartek: oh, yeah. If you locate the package on packages.ubuntu.com, there's a link to the changelog on the right side of the package details page
<mun> i've tried customising the colour box, but it's still the same.
<kingnothing> on the topic of adding this new hard drive... i don't know why it happened, but my disk labels changed when I added the new, 3rd drive. I use sata for everything, and previously channels sata 1 and 2 corresponded to sda and sdb. after adding that 3rd drive, sata 3 and 4 are sda and sdb, and sata 1 and 2 are sdc and sdd. seemed easier to me to just move the cables around to go with how it used to be, but it seems weird that eve
<mun> redvamp128,  i've tried customising the colour box, but it's still the same.
<bartek> very cool, thanks guys :)
<Pici> bartek: apt-listchanges should also give you the changelogs after you download the packages.
<dreamy> DIFH-iceroot: hi  u there ?
<bartek> Pici: that command does not work?
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: sounds like something wierd with acpi, i can see how that would be annoying
<Pici> bartek: Its not a command, its a package.
<wwalker> how do I get Ubuntu to show me what is occurring during boot rather than just a pretty splash screen?
<exodus_ms> bartek, sudo apt-get install apt-listchanges
<yothere1209> keyboard and mouse won't work after restart. Network also not working. Can get to a terminal and type in there but no GUI keyboard or mouse.
<bartek> ah :)
<redvamp128> mun I will take you a screenshot of what I changed to change mine though -- I will have to change it back.
<gino> simple question, how do I tell what partitions are being mounted and where?
<yothere1209> anyone have any ideas?
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: could there be a bios setting to prioritize your sata bus'es?
<musikgoat|main> gino: mount
<unop> gino, cat /etc/{fstab,mtab}
<kingnothing> musikgoat|main: i took a look through the bios but didn't see anything that stood out to me as a way to prioritize the channels
<rww> gino: "mount" will show all mounted partitions and where they're mounted. sudo fdisk -l will show all partitions on all disks, whether mounted or not. /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab contain settings for automatic mounting and other mount settings.
<kingnothing> musikgoat|main: i can prioritize boot order, but that was it
<gino> i love asking simple questions
<gino> also a note for sys admins: fuji printers SUCK
<redvamp128> mun:  http://imagebin.ca/view/ey9FQJS.html  the window is what I clicked on to change the color-- just don't forget to click ok.
<musikgoat|main> kingnothing: if you prioritize your 3rd channel to boot first... i wonder if that would affect the connections it makes to the OS, beyond my knowledge tho
<mun> redvamp128, thanks a lot
<jexmex> holy crap I am getting my ass reamed by a customer, this sucks....anyways
<jexmex> vlc still does not play wmv
<elementz> how can i find out which process has opened a specific file? eg, file foo is not readable, since it has been opened already. lsof | grep myfile  seems to not work, at least i don't get an output
<redvamp128> jexmex:  did you enable multiverse and also restricted and install win32codecs?
<kingnothing> musikgoat|main: if i hadn't already dealt with my cable maze i'd consider playing with it to find out lol
<leo> jexmex you need thw win32 codec package
<[Tequila]> Hello guys, is there a way to log stuff on the clip board in a .txt ?
<sezoom> \help
<unop> [Tequila],  xclip -o > clipboard.txt
<frewsxcv_> mozilla labs live is right now :-) http://air.mozilla.com/
<Cyntek> when adding a second hard on ubuntu-server, and afterwards creating a filesystem, and then making multiple dir /photos, /documents, then mounting them. Why does all the files i upload happen to be all the dir i created?
<aitd> Tequila: kNote .. right click and create .txt from clipboard
<ansichart> I have Ubuntu Server LTS 8.04, and I need to run this program that requires a graphical user interface, and it uses the JavaRunTime library.  I am thinking I should set up a VNC server on there, and but I am not sure how this would work, since I don't think I have a GDE on Ubuntu Server LTS.
<jin_122> how do i fix this? E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jin_122> e-jat: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<musikgoat|main> jin_122: use sudo
<gorlak> i have a question pertaining to how nfs and file copying works vs windows file copying. specifically if I copy a file under windows to/from a remote directory, the file copies almost instantly. however with NFS, it downloads to my computer then copies itself back to the server. is there a setting, somewhere for this? or whats actually going on there.
<[Tequila]> unop: aitd: thx
<rww> ansichart: you can install gnome on Ubuntu Server. Is that what you're asking?
<jin_122> Musick: Swhat do you mean use use sudo ?
<musikgoat|main> jin_122: sudo apt-get...
<musikgoat|main> !sudo | jin_122
<ubottu> jin_122: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<blueeyez> I use firefox as browser, i want to install java plugin. Is The icedTea web browser plugin or GCj web Browser Plugin or The Java (TM) Plug-in, java SE 6 best?
<ansichart> yea, but I only need to do this temporary... just the installation is in Java, and the rest can run from a terminal.  I don't want to install Gnome or even Xfce... is this possible/
<jrib> blueeyez: depends on what you value
<ansichart> I mean, just the instalation requires a graphical user interface.
<rww> ansichart: you could just install the "xorg" package. That'd install just the X server, and not gnome.
<blueeyez> play games and be on chats
<usser> ansichart, that is messed up... whoever wrote the installer
<ansichart> usser, it's a platform independant bot for b.net, BNU-Bot
<ansichart> Most people use it on Windows or Mac
<ansichart> rww, thank you
<ansichart> rww, and I could VNC into that right?
<rww> ansichart: if you installed a vnc server, yeah. Do you need instructions for that?
<orm> hello!
<usser> ansichart, use x11vnc its easy to get going
<orm> is this the main channel on this server?
<saborlas1> Hello, all. I don't suppose anyone could help me with a baffling problem?
<unop> !freenode | orm
<ubottu> orm: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<musikgoat|main> orm: no, #freenode could be... since its freenodes servers
<rww> orm: this is the Ubuntu technical support channel. For general chat, see #defocus. For server help, see #freenode. For non-support Ubuntu discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ansichart> usser, thanks
<musikgoat|main> saborlas1: just ask away
<orm> sorry im a newbe
<rww> ansichart: I'd also recommend x11vnc. Instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#x11vnc
<ansichart> rww, thank you
<kernys[> !tray
<kernys[> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ < succeeded. >
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tray
<CapaH> Can anyone here tell me what I would use if I want to video conference with a firend on Windows?
<usser> CapaH, skype
<saborlas1> Long story short: after fiddling around trying to install an X11 cursor set, my computer went through a pseudo-shutdown where everything but my wallpaper went away. Upon rebooting, I get the "display has reset itself 6 times in the last 90 seconds, most likely something bad is happening" message
<rww> !skype | CapaH
<ubottu> CapaH: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<CapaH> usser: Tried it - not working anything else?
<rww> CapaH: You could use Ekiga and your windows friend could use Netmeeting.
<usser> CapaH, theres a gnome-meeting app thats is basically msn copy
<usser> CapaH, ah yea it was ekiga sorry
<orm> is irc stil alive this days, its been some years s for me?
<usser> orm, alive and kicking
<orm> usser:okej
<mun> redvamp128, hi there. thanks, i've fixed it now. one question though: if i use a dark theme, is it normal for submit buttons on webpages shown on firefox to turn black as well?
<mun> in that case, the button texts are blended into the black background
<jexmex> oops sorry guys, was busy getting a ear ful, I will check that now
<saborlas1> I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -xserver-xorg" to supposedly rewrite my xorg.conf file, but I still can only boot by using a live CD
<yothere1209> I can only use the terminal. I'm at my xorg config file and I'd like to edit it. I can't use any GUI, how do I open the file?
<rww> yothere1209: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_VIM_> thats where vi comes in yothere1209
<_VIM_> or that
<yothere1209> test
<gorlak> i have a question on how nfs reads writes/transfers files. i have a remote server, if i move/copy a file from one folder to the next it copies the file to my laptop first then sends it back to the server. is this normal? or is there a setting that keeps the file on the server instead. like smb/windows file copying does.
<exodus_ms> _VIM_, are you willing to walk him through how to use vi :P
<gorlak> reason being is, i have 4-8 gig files i would like to move around on my remote server, and it would take a very long time to move them. unless i do it from vnc on the server itself
<CapaH> Skype not working, Ekiga+Netmeeting not working -- any other alternatives? I am trying to video conference with a friend on Windows XP - any suggestions?
<saborlas1> nothing I find on the forums is of any help
<redvamp128> mun:  depends on the theme of firefox
<musikgoat|main> gorlak: ssh to the remote server and cp/mv
<usser> gorlak, i think samba does the same thing, the transfer from one remote dir to another still goes through your computer
<musikgoat|main> usser is right
<yothere1209> thanks
<yothere1209> rww: thanks
<mun> redvamp128, i'm using the default theme. when i use a dark theme for ubuntu, the submit buttons will turn black too.
<jexmex> hmm, cannot find win32 codec package, how do I ensure multiverse is enabled
<gorlak> hm i maybe wrong then, i was always under the impression that the smb just did it serverside. is there any reason why it has to go through your computer?
<rww> !multiverse | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<redvamp128> mun:  I think if you use the default one it will dim/change with desktop settings , but if you use a custom theme(for firefox) it depends on how that theme is set up
<gorlak> cp/mv is a idea tho, i may do that.
<rww> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in intrepid
<musikgoat|main> gorlak: client/server relationship, just the way it is
<_VIM_> not tonight i got my own probs :(   getting I/O errors bout ready to toss this computer out, I think it's due to i formated it LVN but I dont know.
<usser> gorlak, theres no other way to do it, you dont access remote computer directly sort of speak, you only can upload/download stuff
<redvamp128> mun:  if you don't want it to do that you may wish to change the firefox theme.
<gorlak> makes sense.
<gorlak> well thanks :)
<jexmex> multiverse is checked in synaptic
<musikgoat|main> jexmex: what are you looking for?
<mun> redvamp128, do you know of any that defines its button colours?
<rww> jexmex: oh, duh, I forgot. It's a medibuntu package. You'll need to add that repository first.
<yothere1209> where do I tell my GUI, gnome on Ubuntu 8.10 where to read input from? I figured I'd modify the xorg file in etc but there doesn't seem to be anything in there about where input is being read from
<rww> !medibuntu | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yothere1209> my terminal works but my mouse and keyboard don't work in login screen of GUI
<redvamp128> jexmex: you may have to add medibuntu in order to install w32codecs
<yothere1209> anyone have any ideas?
<jexmex> I downloaded those and put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<redvamp128> !codecs | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ansichart> I installed the xorg package and the x11vnc package, and then I tried starting up the vnc server, and I get an `error x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0"'
<redvamp128> mun:  you could maybe try Gnome Classic... I think that changes the boxes.. Search Add-ons :: Firefox Add-ons <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=&amp;cat=2%2C0&amp;as=true&amp;vfuz=true&amp;appid=1&amp;lver=3.0&amp;hver=any&amp;atype=0&amp;pid=2&amp;lup=&amp;pp=20&amp;sort=>
<maxagaz> how to send html formatted text with jabber ?
<saborlas1> ...have I stumped the entire channel?
<yothere1209> is it possible to start up a task that I typically would start up in gnome from the terminal? I'd like to start my bittorrenting client from the terminal without touching gnome (because I can't)
<redvamp128> jexmex:  I think this is why you don't have the w32codecs ... Medibuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu>
<rww> ansichart: What command did you use to start the x11vnc server?
<ansichart> # x11vnc -safer -usepw -forever -display :0
<rww> ansichart: try it without the -display :0 switch.
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<MattJ> maxagaz: It is possible in Pidgin
<musikgoat|main> yothere1209: yes, as long as the client doesn't need the gui
<ansichart> If you don't supply the -display :0, it will do that by default, and I get the same error.
<musikgoat|main> yothere1209: just type the name of the app in your terminal
<yothere1209> thanks
<rww> ansichart: hmm. You could start an X session with "startx" first, then do x11vnc.
<musikgoat|main> yothere1209: if you want it to be dropped to the background put an & after the name
<yothere1209> damnit, it's needs the damn display
<ansichart> rww, :P  That might help
<yothere1209> musikgoat|main: it it possible to open the sucker up in the background?
<stickboy> I'm trying to install MySQL Workbench in ubuntu but I have 64bit and so I have to install from source, but http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html doesn't seem to be working, any ideas?
<rww> ansichart: passing the -create switch to x11vnc might work instead.
<tripps> anyone ever rip a video off hulu using linux?
<huwenfeng> hi all, i just installed a pure english ubuntu 8.04 system. and in the system -> Administration -> language Support, there's no chinese supported! how can i add chinese support in it ??? how ?
<[Tequila]> Hello guys, is there a way to log stuff on the clip board in a .txt ........ in bulk? ex if 15 links are on the clip board i can transfer it all in a txt
<rww> stickboy: elaborate on "doesn't seem to be working"?
<jrib> [Tequila]: you can use xclip
<redvamp128> tripps:  that would be hard to do because of the segmented with adds
<stickboy> rww: ./configure gives a no such file or directory.
<[Tequila]> Jrib: i tried but it seems to only copy the 1st item on the clipboard list
<rww> huwenfeng: try installing language-support-zh
<jrib> [Tequila]: what clipboard list?  There's only one thing stored in the clipboard afaik
<redvamp128> tripps:  that and the segments are tripped at the end of the adds. (but I would not advise doing that)
<bamhm182> does anyone here know much about autorun.inf files?
<ansichart> The startx works
<huwenfeng> rww: just install this will be OK?
<SuspectZero> hey there. another quick question
<ansichart> rww, Thank you
<SuspectZero> hmm this is weird. when i type the command "firefox -remote 'openUrl(http://www.google.ca/,new-tab)'" into console it works but when i type it into the run command field it doesnt do anything. any ideas why?
<[Tequila]> jrib: the clip board keeps a history
<rww> huwenfeng: I don't know, since I don't use chinese input, but it looks like it should. If you speak Chinese, you could ask in the Chinese-language Ubuntu channel; seems like they'd know :)
<jrib> [Tequila]: documentation?  How do you know this?
<unop> SuspectZero, make a script that runs that command and call the script instead?
<rww> ansichart: no problem :)
<jin_122> when i did a sudo aptget install xserver-xgl . this line show up .. how do i fix it ?
<jin_122> e-jat: Couldn't find package xerver-xgl
<SuspectZero> unop, i might but thts getting way more complicated than it needs to be. what ever. i'll just ignore the whole -remote 'openurl' thing and just do "firefox url"
<jin_122> e-jat: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<[Tequila]> Jrib: right click and you can choose how much history is save ex: you can have like 8 links on the clipboard
<Iron_Chef> hi
<Iron_Chef> what's the package for opera?
<labeau> ubuntu has sexy wallpapers :)
<Grimmjow-Laptop> im having trouble with my graphics driver on my laptop
<usser> Iron_Chef, just get a .deb file from opera.com
<labeau>  byebye
<Iron_Chef> usser, oh ta
<rww> Iron_Chef: Opera also has a repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jrib> [Tequila]: no, you must be using some helper program for that
<Iron_Chef> rww, cheers
<rww> jin_122: Looks like the xserver-xgl package was removed from Intrepid.
<[Tequila]> I need a way to log stuff on the clip board in a .txt ........ in bulk? ex if 15 links are on the clip board i can transfer it all in a txt .. or in real time?
<rww> stickboy: Try the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MySqlWorkBench
<Grimmjow-Laptop> when i had ubuntu 8.04 installed it found the restricted driver for my graphics but 8.10 does not
<dolo> hey i have an odd problem
<whisperkiller> can someone help me recover some data on a failed windows install using livecd so I can install linux on this drive?
<Daft_Punk> is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<whisperkiller> i cannot seem to mount this drive
<dolo> i have onboard sound that isnt very good and then i have my sound blaster sound card which does work very good but each time i reboot the sound seems to switch from one to the other
<dolo> so yesterday i was listening using my sound blaster but now i rebooted and i only getting sound from the onboard
<Grimmjow-Laptop> i tried to run the latest linux display driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.29.html
<donavan01> Ive got what probably sounds like a stupid question ... Is there any reason why my PC would show 2 CPUs in the system monitor  if there werent 2 cores ?   my Eee has an atom processor that is showing up with 2 cpus and im wondering if I got the wrong CPU (bonus)
<rww> dolo: Have you considered just disabling your onboard sound? Most BIOS's have an option for that.
<redvamp128> dolo:  just go into your bios and disable the onboard sound. (if that is not possible) you can go into system -- preference sound then change the device to the other one not the onboard sound.
<Grimmjow-Laptop> but it said i dont have a supported device installed
<rww> donavan01: which eeePC model do you have?
<donavan01> rww:  its a 900a
<dolo> well i thought that if i set it to sound blaster in prefrences it would just go
<J-a-k-e> hey all, do we have any audio nutters here who run a decent amp/speakers combo or headphones through their sound card? what card do you use and does sound quality compare with that of windows?
<dolo> but today i rebooted 3 times and still going to the onboard
<dolo> id like to get sound blaster working before i disable the onboard
<Grimmjow-Laptop> GeForce Go 7400 is listed on the supported products page
<saborlas1> Anyone? "Display server has reset 6 times in the last 90 seconds. Most likely something bad is happening." error...
<donavan01> rww:  its supposed to have a n270  which I thought was only a single core but the system monitor shows 2 CPUs
<dolo> does it have hyperthreading?
<rww> donavan01: I think the n270 supports hyperthreading, which is probably why.
<musikgoat|main> yothere1209: you could use screen
<musikgoat|main> !screen | yothere1209
<musikgoat|main> ubottu, where are you
<ubottu> yothere1209: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where are you
<musikgoat|main> yothere1209: screen is like a virtual terminal,  so you could run screen bittorrentclient    and it would open and look like normal,  but you would then type ctrl+d  then a    and it would go to the background...  then you would type   screen -raAd  to go back to it
<FloodBot1> musikgoat|main: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex6164> hello
<donavan01> rww: ahhh  that makes sense
<alex6164> can someone help me?
<J-a-k-e> I've got a creative x-fi xtreme gamer card and I find when running it through ubuntu it's missing that clarity and punch I get in winxp
<rww> !ask | alex6164
<ubottu> alex6164: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<donavan01> alex6164: maybe whats your problem
<alex6164> cant get java to work on ubuntu, ive tried everything
<alex6164> ive downloaded like a bunch of packages and did the add / remove thing
<alex6164> and that didnt work either
<Iron_Chef> anyone use safari on ubuntu?
<Grimmjow-Laptop> but the GeForce Go 7400 is listed on my laptop spec sheet  javascript:moreinfowindow('http://www.docs.sony.com/reflib/docget.asp?manualid=74052&template_id=1&region_id=1&DL=',600,560,10,10,'Manuals')
<nomiculus> is there any place for c programming issues --- getting c programs to compile on ubuntu etc
<maxagaz> how to get the ip of the switch my computer is connected to ?
<jin_122> hi, i downloaded the xorg-server (xgl) folder. how do i install it?
<rww> nomiculus: channel ##c
<nomiculus> ##c?
<nomiculus> or #c
<nomiculus> ok
<lstarnes> nomiculus: ##c
<nomiculus> ok thankyou very muchly lstarnes
<lstarnes> nomiculus: also, make sure you have build-essential installed
<nomiculus> i have that ty
<rrplay> maxagaz, :: ifconfig
<lstarnes> nomiculus: plus certain programs may require the -dev packages for the libraries that they use
<Grimmjow-Laptop> can somebody help me out here?   DCC chat would be appreciated
<rww> If you're having Ubuntu specific problems, you could ask in here also.
<alex6164> im still wondering about my java problem.
<maxagaz> rrplay: where does it give the switch address ?
<jin_122> I got the xorg-server 1.1.99 folders extracted. how do i install this? what command do i use?
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: it's preferred that you keep things in the channel.  also, most users use regular private messages not dcc
<tritium> jin_122: why are you doing that?  ubuntu users X.org by default
<tritium> uses*
<rww> alex6164: Are you looking for the Java web browser plugin, or a Java programming environment, or...
<jin_122> because i had trouble installing my xgl .. it says that it's not found
<alex6164> hmm
<alex6164> well lets try the web browser plugin
<ecret2> using make now, it throws errors when theres a comma at the end of an enumerator list . I think gcc is more strict or something.  : "error: comma at end of enumerator list".  Can I turn this check off?
<donavan01> alex6164:  I assume you have tried using synatic to uninstall and reinstall java
<alex6164> yea
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: that cant make it easy to follow a single issue
<jin_122> tritium: this comes up when i did the sudo get install E: Couldn't find package xorg-server
<rww> alex6164: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<alex6164> hold
<Surlent777> is anyone able to help me with a system that is suddenly not booting and giving a kernel panic message? I have a pastebin ready
<alex6164> 32
<jin_122> can someone help me?
<SuperMoopies> Hello, for some reason VLC (videolan) doesn't have audio.  Any ideas what to do /
<SuperMoopies> ?
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  Have you tried using an earlier kernel ? You can at boot hit the escape key -- then you should be able to select an earlier one.
<rww> alex6164: Have you tried installing sun-java6-plugin ?
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: if you use nickname highlighting it can make things somewhat easier to follow.  Also, with private messages, if the person you're talking to has no solution, someone else in the channel who might have one wouldn't be able to see the conversation
<alex6164> i did
<rww> alex6164: Okay. Which web browser are you trying to use it with?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: http://pastebin.com/d46a25963 This has details
<Maahes> !lamp
<alex6164> firefox, konquoerer
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<baz_> i am re-installing  ubuntu. I bootd into the liveCD. Then installed mdadm and re-assembled my RAID array. What do I do next? The installer doesn't seem to recognize the RAID.
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: I'm not sure if that particular card is supported in 8.10, but I'll check
<alex6164> mainly firefox
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: thank you
<rww> alex6164: with sun-java6-plugin installed, type "about:plugins" in your address bar, and see if it lists any java-related stuff
<rrplay> maxagaz, i have eth0 so ifconfig eth0
<alex6164> okay, hold on
<neil_d> I am trying to copy an audio CD, but when I do I get a 'File iamge create failed' dialog saying "selected location does not have enough space"  :(  what location?   all my drive have GB free.
<alex6164> it has a bunch of ones that say iced tea
<baz_> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<maxagaz> rrplay, ok, but it doesn't return the ip of the switch
<excalibas> hello, I am trying to make a vnc connection, I can connect but I cant see the desktop. any help please?
<rww> alex6164: okay. Do you see a pink square on http://www.javatester.org/version.html with java information in it?
<rrplay> maxagaz, check you own ip and get the switch info from them
<maxagaz> rrplay, how?
<Maahes> wha? what is this...taskel and why doesn't lamp-server appear in my synaptic?
<Daft_Punk>  is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<rrplay> maxagaz,  : by using you ip in a url
<alex6164> its a gray box.
<alex6164> damnit
<maxagaz> rrplay, i'm using the console
<lstarnes> Maahes: tasks in tasksel aren't packages
<whisperkiller> guys i need to make linux recognize ntfs so i can recover data from a windows drive using 7.10 livecd....its family pics that are irreplacable....can someone please help?
<Maahes> lstarnes, wha?
<Maahes> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.73ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 884 kB
<rww> Maahes: tasksel installs tasks, which are groups of packages. Synaptic just installs packages.
<rrplay> maxagaz, : your ip addy there from the ifconfig eth0   then copy that ip addy into a blank url
<jin_122> this is what happened when i tried compiz. any ideas guys ? thesleepingox@ubuntu:~/Desktop/xorg-server-1.1.99.1$ compiz
<jin_122> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Maahes> rww, I get that...but tasks aren't searchable via synaptic, why use tasks rather than a metapackage?
<maxagaz> rrplay, i got my answer... using netstat...
<lasivian> how do I take down a wireless card?
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: which version of the drivers are you using?
<rrplay> maxagaz, ;)   great even better   gotta go
<alex6164> @rrw, it came up gray. So whats that mean? I dont have it or..
<rww> Maahes: I'm not sure. I think it's because debian-installer uses tasks, and Ubuntu's installer is based off d-i.
<lasivian> I tried ifconfig down but it's child still shows up under iwconfig
<rww> alex6164: I'm not sure. Try running firefox in a terminal and see if you get any error output when you go to the test page.
<alex6164> and... how do i go about doing that
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: now im using whatever Ubuntu 8.10 installed
<rww> alex6164: open a Terminal, type "firefox" into it, open the tester page in firefox, look in the Terminal and see if messages appeared in it.
<redvamp128> lasivian:  sudo ifdown eth# (number of the card) ? That should turn it off
<alex6164> kk
<SIM_EU> how to use update-rc.d ?
<Surlent777> oh, and redvamp, I got rid of the older kernels (except the second most recent) but then I forgot to reflect that in menu.lst. So I can't get anywhere aside from the newest =/
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: are you currently having any issues with that driver?
<thos37> recently i upgraded my system to 8.10, and now it won't boot, anyone heard of this?
<Daft_Punk>  is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<alex6164> no errors
<lstarnes> SIM_EU: did you check its man page?
<SIM_EU> not really
<rww> alex6164: are you sure the java applet loaded? grey boxes sometimes mean it's still loading.
<rww> SIM_EU: that would be a good start.
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  then you may have by doing that-- done the proverbial "shot yourself in the foot"
<SIM_EU> but i remenber i use to use some other command and check all the levels
<alex6164> okay a box popped up
<alex6164> i clicked okay
<SIM_EU> i dont remenber if it was update-rc.d
<alex6164> now it says java 1.6.0.0
<rww> !who | General note
<ubottu> General note: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rww> alex6164: okay, looks like you have the Java plugin working, then.
<Surlent777> redvamp128: What I don't understand is that it was working fine, and even though I hadn't messed with anything, it suddenly stopped working. My experience tells me that usuallly when crap breaks, it's because you messed with it =/
<SIM_EU> lstarnesi dont remenber if it was update-rc.d
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  I usually keep the latest 3 myself -- but you could if you can get to the menu.lst remove the unhide by using #unhide  (that way it will show all boot options in grub)
<alex6164> then why is java not loading on anything?
<kabukan1> anyone help me install ubuntu on SATA HD
<rww> alex6164: it just did load that test page
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: what happens is when Ubuntu goes to the screensaver or the screen goes blank for a little bit (i dont know how long it has to be in screensaver for this to happen) and i move the mouse to bring it back, i get the wallpaper and the mouse but nothing else comes up
<OscarGot> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, my headphones don't seem to be working on 8.10, but the front speakers work just fine.
<whisperkiller> how do i get su from livecd?
<alex6164> omg
<alex6164> it works now
<lasivian> redvamp128: nope, says it's not configured
<alex6164> thatnks man
<lstarnes> SIM_EU: I'm not sure what else it could be
<alex6164> shit
<rww> alex6164: no problem
<alex6164> you rock man!
<alex6164> thanks alot!
<FloodBot1> alex6164: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  I have found with some kernel breakages -- they can break only if something tries to access the broken part and work fine -until that happens.
<lasivian> redvamp128: I show wifi0 and under iwconfig it shows ath0
<whisperkiller> how do i get su from livecd?
<rww> whisperkiller: you don't. Use sudo instead.
<redvamp128> lasivian:  you can try sudo ifdown ath0
<lasivian> redvamp128: same error
<cmrn> If I am planning to install an ubuntu flavour on my eeePC 1000H, should I use ubuntu, or xubuntu (or kubuntu if you really want that option...)
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: if i push the power button it should bring up shutdown options but that doesnt even happen
<cmrn> via wubi
<jin_122> how do i fix this? Errors were encountered while processing:
 * lasivian has never been able to adjust to sudo
<jin_122>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb
<jin_122> e-jat: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: are you using compiz?
<OscarGot> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, my headphones don't seem to be working on 8.10, but the front speakers work just fine.
<jrib> lasivian: not really much to adjust to...
<Surlent777> redvamp128: But what could possibly access the kernel that wasn't before? I had rebooted prior to this after messing with a bunch of stuff in Fluxbox, and it was fine. It was only after I left Windows that night that it decided to brek...
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: no im not
<Surlent777> redvamp128: break*
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  I had one that worked fine until my web browser decided to kick pulse in instead of using alsa. (then came the barrage of panics) but a boot to the prior kernel and everything worked fine (IBEX)
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: also
<OscarGot> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, my headphones don't seem to be working on 8.10, but the front speakers work just fine.
<Surlent777> redvamp128: ...wow. This makes no sense. I think I can try and enable an older kernel, but I'm not sure...I'll be back later, I guess.
<OscarGot> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, my headphones don't seem to be working on 8.10, but the front speakers work just fine.
<rww> !repeat | OscarGot
<ubottu> OscarGot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Grimmjow-Laptop> when im in the screensaver preferences the preview window is black at first and when i switch back to the same screensaver its like a strobe light with black instead of white
<donavan01> Whats the command I  issue to get a list of all the hardware install on my system (trying to find out what kind of wifi card I have)
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: I'm not sure what would be causing that to happen other than perhaps a bug of some sort.  you could try disabling your screensaver
<redvamp128> donavan01:  dmesg or lspci
<lstarnes> donavan01: there's also lshw
<donavan01> thanks
<rww> donavan01: lspci and lsusb will tell you most hardware. lshw will tell you more than you'd ever want to know.
<donavan01> good to know
<rww> (that shouldn't be construed as a sleight against lshw. I love lshw. It's just insane in terms of detail.)
<donavan01> gotcha
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: i didnt have this trouble with 8.04 because it found my grphics cards restricted driver
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: if 8.10 cant install it automatically then can the driver be installed manually?
<redvamp128> donavan01:  or lshw -short
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: I'm not sure.  I'm still using 8.04
<rww> redvamp128: heh, I didn't know about that. Thanks.
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: lol
<JPSman> when I twin view my monitor, it gives me the option of setting it up as a "separate x screen"  what is this?
<redvamp128> rww: that gives a short list of hardware and more readable
<Surlent777> redvamp128: You're saying it's a kernel issue. Did you look at my pastebin at all?
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: this isnt related to the graphics issue but id like to have QuickBooks installed in Ubuntu
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: last time i tried with WINE it didnt work
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  Yes I did but if a kernel panic -I would try using a different one in order to rule things out... and it is open right now actually in my browser
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: not that i knew what i was doing
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: I've never used quickbooks so I have no clues there
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: ok
<Huufarted> Got a question, folks.  I just finished installing telnetd, but I don't have inetd or xinetd installed.  I thought one of them was a pre-requisite for them?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: That part about not being able to find /root/dev/console...what does that mean?
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  when you say experimented with NVIDIA -- That part were you in linux or windows?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: Windows
<usser> Huufarted, i think this whole inetd business was abandoned in favor of stand alone servers
<rww> Huufarted: You should have one of openbsd-inetd,  inetutils-inetd, openbsd-inetd, rlinetd, xinetd
<rww> Huufarted: according to the package information, anyway
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  if the prior kernels don't work I would try the reinstall of grub. (to see if it can find your linux)
<Huufarted> rww, none of the above.  I'll just go ahead and install xinetd, then
<redvamp128> !grub | Surlent777
<ubottu> Surlent777: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: so do you have any thoughts on how i can get help with this driver issue?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I think, that with 8.04 loaded on my laptop, that I was able to go into /dev and see a file labled console. Would this show up if I were to view my HD from Windows or a Live CD?
<rww> Huufarted: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Huufarted> intrepid
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: oh by the way, i think its related to OpenGL
<Huufarted> It's actually kinda surprising that none of them were installed at the get-go
<rww> Huufarted: that's odd. The Intrepid telnetd package *depends* on them. I'm not sure how you managed to not install one.
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  Trying to view a linux with windows is about like all the warnings programs give about using linux to write to NTFS (possible data loss can occur)
<Huufarted> rww, not sure.  Just checked it in synaptic and let it rip
<helo> anyone know if most usb bluetooth adapters work in intrepid?
<Huufarted> ah...  openbsd-inet *IS* installed
<Scunizi> Grimmjow-Laptop: there are sever decent replacements for quickbooks.. not all with the same features but close.. not as pretty but functional.  kmymoney and gnucash are in the repos.  gnucash is a double entry system.. probably overkill for home. kmymoney looks nice and is fairly feature rugh.
<Scunizi> *rich
<Huufarted> rww, nevermind. I'm just dense
<Surlent777> redvamp128: Using the program mentioned in my pastebin, I've never had problesm
<rww> Huufarted: I just tried and it asked to install openbsd-inetd. Might want to install that one if you don't have it ;)
<OscarGot> Is there anyway to downgrade back to Hardy?
<rww> OscarGot: no.
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: i have a small business with a inventory
<Huufarted> yeah rww, it's on there.  I chose to use xinetd in place of it, though.  I'm used to xinetd.
<rww> !downgrade | OscarGot
<ubottu> OscarGot: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rww> Huufarted: okays :)
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I realize that's not much of a comment, but would I, nevertheless, be able to see any files in /dev?
<Huufarted> rww, I knew how to install it all along, I just wanted to find out WHY I didn't see what I expected, that's all
<mobodo_> I would like to install a different version of netatalk (the one from the CVS) on my ubuntu server.  Is there a way to get the source of the dpkg, patch it with that's new in the CVS and install it as a dpkg?
<helo> anyone know if a random usb bluetooth adapter i might find on newegg should work in ubuntu?
<usser> mobodo_, just create a package out of cvs sources, checkinstall would probably be the easiest way to accomplish this
<luddite> after about 5 minutes on ubuntu 8.10 internet activity stops when LAN connected
<mobodo_> usser: problem is that this way, I don't get any configuration file :-/
<rww> mobodo_: it's possible, yes. There's information on doing it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<luddite> how can i stop this?
<usser> helo, so far my ratio here is 50%  :) 1 adapter out of 2 worked
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  if you moved the /etc that could pose a problem-- though what you may try doing is copy what is in the home back into the /
<usser> mobodo_, what do you mean? no configuration file?
<[Tequila]> How can I obtain the full history of Klipper, for ex if I have 8 links in klipper history how can I select and copy all of them
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  would cause an extra folder but one that you may be able to deal with when you are in linux
<mobodo_> usser: I'd like to keep the same paths/config files as the ones provided with the current package
<rww> mobodo_: Specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Recipe:%20Updating%20An%20Ubuntu%20Package might be useful.
<shausam27> where dose kml donkey store files it is downloading a the finished ones to
<mobodo_> rww: I'm on it, thanks  :)
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: i think OpenGL is related to the problem im having because in a game i have installed when i have OpenGL off the screen looks normal (at least without the pretty effects normal) but if OpenGL is turned on then the game becomes more unstable and i see flickering all over
<maze12> salut à tous :)
<usser> mobodo_, oh, i see.
<rww> !fr | maze12
<ubottu> maze12: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MindVirus> Any good graphing frontends for GTK? Preferrably 3D as well.
<thomastaco> Will someone tell me how to go to the window that lists the specs of my computer?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I'm pretty sure that *nothing was moved* because otherwise I'd see something odd in the home folder, and I don't.
<lasivian> how can I determine what chipset my wireless card uses for purposes of running kismet?
<rww> lasivian: one of lsusb or lspci will probably show it. If not, try lshw.
<usser> helo, this one worked for me http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833340012
<Surlent777> redvamp128: But I also fear that I may be wrong
<luddite> i wish to send mail via thunderbird with my own mailserver so when im connected to free wifi it will still send pop3 email - is this possible?
<jinnstar77> lasivian: lspci
<redvamp128> lasivian:  lshw -short
<rww> thomastaco: which specs, specifically?
<bjacques> hi, which repository contains debugging symbols for ubuntu-provided packages?
<thomastaco> what specific graphics card i have in thi
<thomastaco> this
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: I'm not sure how to fix this particular issue
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I can see though that E:\home has nothing in it but my home folder
<rww> thomastaco: "lspci" should show that
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  even with show hidden enabled?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: My XP shows everything.
<rww> bjacques: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I can show this by the fact that I see my "dot folders" in my home directory
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: do you know somebody who may be more familiar with my problem?
<[Tequila]> How can I obtain the full history of Klipper, for ex if I have 8 links in klipper history how can I select and copy all of them
<rww> thomastaco: type it in the Terminal ( Accessories > Terminal )
<lstarnes> Grimmjow-Laptop: someone else here might know, but I'm not sure who exactly
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  I have ran out of things for you to try-- other than possibly if you can get it to log onto the prompt-- then you can do more
<shausam27>  where dose kml donkey store files it is downloading a the finished ones to i can not fine a file of any kind like lime wire uses
<lasivian> hrrm, lspci just showed me the other 2 network devices, not the usb one
<rww> !pm > thomastaco
<ubottu> thomastaco, please see my private message
<Surlent777> redvamp128: What prompt?
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: lots of typing ahead of me i think
<Surlent777> redvamp128: Linux refuses to boot at all. It just gives that "cannot find /root/dev/console" or whatever
<lasivian> lshw shows the device but does not show chipset
<thethirdmoose> How can I check which processes are using a module and preventing me from unloading it?
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  I would try reinstall of grub -- or possibly wingrub -- WinGrub and Ubuntu <http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html>
<Grimmjow-Laptop> im having trouble with my graphics driver on my laptop
<Grimmjow-Laptop> when i had ubuntu 8.04 installed it found the restricted driver for my graphics but 8.10 does not
<jljohnstone> anybody know why the compiz "place windows" plugin doesn't work with adobe air applications? i set a rule for tweetdeck to always appear in a certain viewport but it always opens in my current viewport. any ideas?
<Grimmjow-Laptop> i tried to run the latest linux display driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.29.html
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  since you can boot to windows -- that may be a way to add back your ubuntu -- to figure out just what is wrong with it. (
<Grimmjow-Laptop> but it said i dont have a supported device installed
<Grimmjow-Laptop> GeForce Go 7400 is listed on the supported products page
<rww> :(
<Grimmjow-Laptop> but the GeForce Go 7400 is listed on my laptop spec sheet  javascript:moreinfowindow('http://www.docs.sony.com/reflib/docget.asp?manualid=74052&template_id=1&region_id=1&DL=',600,560,10,10,'Manuals')
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I'll check out whether I can view /dev on a live CD on my laptop. Thanks for the advice
<lasivian> I know it's an edimax usb card, but I kinda want to learn how to do this stuff myself :)
<Grimmjow-Laptop> can somebody help me out here?
<rww> lasivian: did you try lsusb?
<luddite> after about 5 mins of use my internet stops- please help - rebooting is a pain
<lasivian> ahh haaa
<luddite> ping stops also
<Grimmjow-Laptop> what happens is when Ubuntu goes to the screensaver or the screen goes blank for a little bit (i dont know how long it has to be in screensaver for this to happen) and i move the mouse to bring it back, i get the wallpaper and the mouse but nothing else comes up
<thethirdmoose> How can I check which processes are using a module and preventing me from unloading it? The module is bttv.
<Grimmjow-Laptop> now im using whatever driver Ubuntu 8.10 installed
<lasivian> rww: ralink technologies, rt2501usb - however in kismet now I have "ath5k"
<Grimmjow-Laptop> i am not running compiz
<shausam27> where dose kml donkey store files it is downloading a the finished ones to i can not fine a file of any kind like lime wire uses
<whab0> http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/29/microsoft.metered.computing/index.html GUYS CHECK this OUT
<whab0> M$ will be charging PER HOUR
<rww> !ot | whab0
<ubottu> whab0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thomastaco> where do i type in the commands like lspci
<baz_> hey, I am trying to re-install ubuntu on a machine that had a software RAID (ubuntu too). When do I re-assemble the RAID? Before install, during install or after install?
<mun> how come when i set the terminal's bg to transparent, all i see is the wallpaper rather than the windows behind the terminal?
<redvamp128> thomastaco:  applications - accessories -terminal
<thethirdmoose> mun, you need to use a compositing engine like compiz if you want to see the windows behind
<thomastaco> thank you very much
<usser> mun, its fake transparency, for real transparency use compiz or xcompmgr
<mun> thethirdmoose, i see, but i already am.
<thethirdmoose> mun: Then you need to enable transparency in compiz settings
<usser> mun, hold alt button and use the scroll wheel on the mouse to increase decrease transparency level
<mun> thethirdmoose, i see. how do i do that?
<bjacques> why is there no firefox-3.0-dbg in intrepid?
<mun> usser, thanks
<jrib> !debug | bjacques
<ubottu> bjacques: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<thethirdmoose> mun, in compizconfig, check out Opacity, Brightness, and Saturation
<Grimmjow-Laptop> what happens is when Ubuntu goes to the screensaver or the screen goes blank for a little bit (i dont know how long it has to be in screensaver for this to happen) and i move the mouse to bring it back, i get the wallpaper and the mouse but nothing else comes up
<thethirdmoose> How can I check which processes are using a module and preventing me from unloading it? The module is bttv.
<Grimmjow-Laptop> please vote for my suggestion http://intuit.uservoice.com/pages/quick_books_product_feedback/suggestions/129318-provide-support-for-installing-quickbooks-in-linux
<usser> thethirdmoose, it is likely that it other modules depend on it, processes have nothing to do with modules
<mun> thethirdmoose, thanks
<usser> thethirdmoose, try sudo modinfo bttv
<baz_> hey, I am trying to re-install ubuntu on a machine that had a software RAID (ubuntu too). When do I re-assemble the RAID? Before install, during install or after install?
<bobJR> im having a problem in deleting a file off my ntfs partition ive got ntfs-3g installed what else should i do can anyone help
<bobJR> external
<bobJR> usb not partition
<bobJR> hah
<bobJR> im running xubuntu 8.10
<thethirdmoose> usser, it doesn't tell me what's using it
<bjacques> ubottu: I have the repositories listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox but still no firefox-3.0-dbg.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usser> thethirdmoose, modinfo bttv | grep depends
<redvamp128> bobJR: Ntfs Config tool -- installed thru synaptic package manager- (and please don't use the enter as punctuation) If you repeat / message at a rapid pace like that you may be silenced.
<ubuntu__> disconnect
<sophia> Anyone knows how to check performance of a mediaplayer? any testing tool?
<thethirdmoose> usser, I should stop those first?
<bobJR> thanks redvamp128
<lstarnes> bjacques: what about firefox-dbg?
<hoober> i have an acer 5100 bl51 and i cant get my webcam to work it is built in to the laptop can anyone help??
<bjacques> lstarnes: afraid not
<mun> usser, if i hold down alt and scroll to increase transparency, will it this setting be persistent so that next time when the same app opens, the same transprency level loads?
<usser> thethirdmoose, when you do sudo rrmod bttv doesnt it tell you something along the following lines: ERROR: Module mac80211 is in use by iwl3945
<usser> mun, i dont think so
<thethirdmoose> usser, just says "FATAL: Module bttv is in use"
<hoober> ?
<sebsebseb>  ]
<sebsebseb>  
<Grimmjow-Laptop> what happens is when Ubuntu goes to the screensaver or the screen goes blank for a little bit (i dont know how long it has to be in screensaver for this to happen) and i move the mouse to bring it back, i get the wallpaper and the mouse but nothing else comes up.     can somebody else try to help me with this graphics driver problem?
<shausam27> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<thethirdmoose> usser, lsmod indicates that it is in use by one module
<hoober> what is the ubuntu off topic room
<rww> hoober: #ubuntu-offtopic
<RoastedTiresX> is there anybody REALLY good with IRC that could help me in private message? It seems ubuntu is the only channel I can get to.
<usser> thethirdmoose, nah lsmod lists modules that bttv depends on, my bad, its not relevant
<rww> RoastedTiresX: does /join #freenode work? That'd be the place to ask, if it does.
<shausam27> dose kml donkey create a folder where it puts my downloads if so where would i fine it
<usser> thethirdmoose, try running sudo depmod
<RoastedTiresX> let me give it a shot rww - thanks!
<RoastedTiresX> yep, works - thanks!
<usser> thethirdmoose, and then look at /lib/modules/yourkernel/modules.dep file
<usser> thethirdmoose, run this command cat /lib/modules/yourkernel/modules.dep | grep bttv
<_VIM_> I'm getting error "Desktop effects could not be enabled" on 8.10, but Nvidia is loaded and working
<thethirdmoose> usser, there's a lot of stuff
<redvamp128> _VIM_:  you could try running this check to see what is broken - Forlong's Blog - Compiz-Check <http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check>
<usser> thethirdmoose, use grep to display relevant stuff, you're looking for a line with bttv.ko
<thethirdmoose> usser, there are several lines
<usser> thethirdmoose, sudo cat /lib/modules/kernel/modules.dep | grep bttv
<thethirdmoose> that's what I did
<thethirdmoose> usser, http://pastebin.com/mb664002
<usser> thethirdmoose, the format is this: module modules that depend on it, so you're looking for a line where bttv is first
<freesign> hi , I would like to know command route is in what package?
<thethirdmoose> usser, ok, thanks
<freesign> $route is in what package
<rww> freesign: net-tools
<freesign> thanks!!
<_VIM_> compiz works fine in 8.04 though :/  I was just hoping after 4+ months 8.10 would have it fixed by now
<usser> thethirdmoose, well actually im wrong again, modules.dep list modules that depend on the module
<thethirdmoose> usser, yea, seems like it
<thethirdmoose> so I should be able to look at the other lines
<usser> thethirdmoose, in your case lines 2 5
<shausam27>  dose kml donkey create a folder where it puts my downloads if so where would i fine it
<usser> thethirdmoose, dst_ca bt878 depend on bttv.ko
<usser> thethirdmoose, etc
<thethirdmoose> usser, ok
<Grimmjow-Laptop> lstarnes: would the installer log created by the nvidia driver installer help any?
<sophia> Anyone knows how to check performance of a mediaplayer?
<sophia> performance analysis test?
<thethirdmoose> usser, it appears that those modules are not loaded
<usser> thethirdmoose, none of the four?
<thethirdmoose> usser, nope
<usser> thethirdmoose, hm
<Grimmjow-Laptop> if anybody here would like to see more linux software in stores please vote for my suggestion http://intuit.uservoice.com/pages/quick_books_product_feedback/suggestions/129318-provide-support-for-installing-quickbooks-in-linux
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do i kill flash player?
<Grimmjow-Laptop> if anybody here would like to see more linux software in stores please vote for my suggestion http://intuit.uservoice.com/pages/quick_books_product_feedback/suggestions/129318-provide-support-for-installing-quickbooks-in-linux
<petllama> why would we wanna see it in stores? they would charge $$ for it
<Grimmjow-Laptop> there are people that wana use it in linux
<danhm> what would be causing my capture devices to always be muted?
<Grimmjow-Laptop> if its available for linux perhaps other software makers might make programs for linux
<Grimmjow-Laptop> then linux might become more well known
<danhm> i unmute them in gnome's volume control, but they are muted again if i close the window and look again
<Grimmjow-Laptop> then Microsoft might lose more users to linux
<Grimmjow-Laptop> only good things can come from it
<_VIM_> redvamp128: you are a God! Compiz works now , something was being blacklisted :D   thanks!
<matthew> Hey whats up?
<oyoyo> a
<Grimmjow-Laptop> previous messages
<oyoyo> alo
<thanh_> he he
<Guest51201> dose kml donkey create a folder where it puts my downloads and if it dose where will i fine it
<thanh_> ai day ai day
<usser> Grimmjow-Laptop, its going to cause linux's meltdown due to its opensource nature, it'll be torn apart with everyone pulling into different direction, creating forks, introducing incompatibilities, failing to agree on standards, it'll be hell
<ugliefrog> how do i do------>boot with pci=noacpi
<oyoyo> hiu chet lien
<redvamp128> for the person who asked about noacpi == you need to add it to your menu.lst how to add "noapic" option to the kernel? - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63232>
<Guest51201> dose anyone know any about kml donkey p2p
<Grimmjow-Laptop> usser: to a degree, what you describe is already going on
<mkquist> hey all, is there an issue w/intrepid 64bit flash in firefox not playing?.. I seem to be having that issue
<jacobc> Hi. I'm having issues with a PPTP VPN connection to my work. Whenever I connect I lose my internet connection. I've read I should be able to solve this with the IPv4 Settings when configuring the VPN but am not quite sure what I should do.
<sophia> Anyone knows how to check performance of a mediaplayer?
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I fixed it. Somehow I moved /dev into /etc. Replacing it fixed everything....only problem now is that I can' figure out how to set up a wired connection xD
<sophia> performance analysis test?
<rww> mkquist: It didn't work for me the other day when I tried to install flashplugin-nonfree. I did http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml to get it working.
<Surlent777> redvamp128: can't*
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  have you tried the sudo ifup eth# ?
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  the # is whatever your wired connection is.
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I've been trying to go through that little guy that sits in the system tray, seems to have replaced the old "get me online" tool
<wizzer> son of a, my sound stopped working randomly
<tobbo> hi there
<redvamp128> wizzer:  that happens to me from time to time-- for me running this command usually gets it back- sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tobbo> anybody have 3d display driver for sis?
<tobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123623/plain/
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  I am not sure but I think you have to disable your wireless to enable the wired
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I told it to connect automatically via the checkbox, I fed it the modem's mac address, and I told it use use DHCP...also that might be a good idea too
<wizzer> nope, didn't seem to work redvamp, thank you for trying though
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  that is why I suggested the - sudo ifup eth#
<Surlent777> redvamp128: It's always stupid oversight x_x OK time to try this again
<Surlent777> thanks redvamp128
<tobbo> hello evbdy
<redvamp128> wizzer:  I do know that for example when I have a flash page open in firefox-- it stops some apps from having sound.
<wizzer> well i was trying to play something on youtube
<redvamp128> wizzer:  do you have the adobe flash player installed? (I have also heard of gnash) not having sound on some of youtube.
<wizzer> yeah i
<wizzer> 'm pretty sure i do
<tobbo> anybody use ubuntu me?
<Stepan1> Hey there.  I have a Ubuntu desktop and a Windows laptop.  I have a printer connected to the Ubuntu desktop.  Any way to share this printer.  I do not have a network but is it in any way possible to have the Windows laptop connect to my ip to use the printer wireless?
<redvamp128> wizzer:  about: plugins  (no space betweeen) should be able to tell if you have it installed  (put that in the address bar in firefox)
<Thellra> is there a way to start a gui for the server version?
<wizzer> i see shockwave, redvamp128
<redvamp128> Thellra:  you could ask that in room #ubuntu-server (other than installing either ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop) I would not know
<dayo_> Thellra: there *is* a gui for the server installation. somewaht
<redvamp128> wizzer:  32bit or 64bit?
<dayo_> Thellra: it's not a mouse-click gui, though
<wizzer> 32
<redvamp128> wizzer:  do you have sound for other things?
<wizzer> nope
<Stepan1> I have a Ubuntu desktop and a Windows laptop.  I have a printer connected to the Ubuntu desktop.  Any way to share this printer.  I do not have a network but is it in any way possible to have the Windows laptop connect to my ip to use the printer wireless?
<Thellra> Thellra, I'm trying the desktop version instead, I'm guessing anything on the server is a bit beyond me
<wizzer> i'm going to restart and see if that does anything
<fujisan> which server is this?
<xlevel1> hi, I have kde compositing working nicely on my login, xlevel1, but on the other login, neil, it complains about X configuration problems.  I even tried coping the entire ~/.kde from xlevel1 to neil.  Why?
<redvamp128> wizzer:  do you have a link to the you-tube file ? so that I can verify that it does have sound?
<pretender> Can someone point me to a how to guide for sharing folders etc between Ubuntu 8.10 and Vista Home Basic
<perillux> Could someone quickly tell me the name of ubuntu's default torrent application, and possibly the command I would need to run to start it from the command line?  thanks.
<unop> perillux, transmission
<Stepan1> I have a Ubuntu desktop and a Windows laptop.  I have a printer connected to the Ubuntu desktop.  Any way to share this printer.  I do not have a network but is it in any way possible to have the Windows laptop connect to my ip to use the printer wireless?
<unop> Stepan1, you don't have a network but you want to connect by IP?  that's self-contradiction
<redvamp128> this is so wierd
<IndyGunFreak> perillux: if you installed ubuntu, transmission is installed by default.. its in application/internet/transmission
<redvamp128> pidgin just disapeared all text for no reason after viewing a web page
<perillux> IndyGunFreak: unop: thanks  :)
<rufneck> /server irc.undernet.org
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: pidgin went a little nanners on me about an hour ago for some reason..didn't really figure it out, just restarted x and it was fine
 * Grimmjow-Laptop| is away: Gone away for now
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is back.
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is away: Gone away for now
<Stepan1> unop: my laptop connects to a wireless network in another location
<d_rugs420> anyone know why my xchat sounds dont work but i have audio other places?
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is back.
<Stepan1> unop: it does not connect to the same router, i dont know if that make a difference
<d_rugs420> even when i click play on a sound file in the xchat sound preferences i have no sound
 * Grimmjow-Laptop| is away: Gone away for now
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is back.
<redvamp128> IndyGunFreak:  It seemed as if all those people logging in all at once
<unop> Stepan1, well, what matters is that if you want to share the printer - the client has to be able to connect to the print server -- http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<glenrock> d_rugs420: if you start xchat from a terminal window, then do the play sound thing, do any errors appear in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: this might sound incredibly stupid, but did you assign sounds to events?
<redvamp128> IndyGunFreak:  There were about 30 people logging in within 1 minute
<Guest93744> i there i just installed kmldonkey a it seems to have no where for the files to go or am i messing some thing
 * Grimmjow-Laptop| is away: Gone away for now
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is back.
<Guest93744> ,c,x
<d_rugs420> glenrock, IndyGunFreak, i dont know how to do either one
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: well, i dont use pidgin for IRC... its a horrid irc client in my opinion.... i was referring to instant messaging
<sophia> Is there any performance testing tool for a mediaplayer which uses opengl for video output?
<histo> Is there a way to test a hard drive from the live cd?
<jacobc> Anyone know how I can stop a PTPP VPN from breaking my internet connection?
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: then i would say thats the problem... you see where the events are listed, in preferences, right?
<histo> I should specify the drive is partitioned with ntfs on it.
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: there's no sound by default, you have to assign sounds.
<glenrock> d_rugs420: for 'Beep',  put this where it says sound file, then click play:   /usr/share/sounds/purple/alert.wav
<nigtv> hello
<d_rugs420> IndyGunFreak, i have a long list of events
<Cubex> Where is the location of the trash bin? (Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex)
<rww> !trash | Cubex
<ubottu> Cubex: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mikejoconnor> I'm currently installing Tomcat and ApacheSolr, I'm looking for some advise on where to put them in the file structure.  I think Tomcat goes in /usr/local/tomcat
<Stepan1> unop: thanks for the link, this helps
<d_rugs420> glenrock, got "cannot read sound file"
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: everyone does.. highlight an event, then use the "browse" feature at the bottom, navigate to a sound, and choose it.
<mikejoconnor> any suggestions, or is there a good doc on how the file system is setup?
<d_rugs420> IndyGunFreak, i see what you mean now by assigning events and they are all empty
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: i know, thats why you have no sounds
<d_rugs420> i thought xchat would come with its own sound files
<d_rugs420> guess i need to find my own
<Guest93744> i there i just installed kmldonkey a it seems to have no where for the files to go or am i messing some thing  where are my downloads
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: welll, frankly if you had a sound for everyone of those events, your computer would sound like a non-stop orchestra
<histo> Is there any hard drive test utilities for linux?
<d_rugs420> IndyGunFreak, right and i dont need sound for all of them just a few of them
<nigtv> Im booting into console right now, and i am wondering, i know i can use alt+F2 or F3 etc to open new 'tabs' but i have no idea how to close them, and cannot find out how through google or any of the man info pages
<nigtv> I feel stupid for asking but ive been looking for about an hour now and dont want to waste any more time
<redvamp128> histo:  I use Gsmart  I think it is in the repository... but also you can find it at getdeb.net
<nigtv> i can type exit to log out of su
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: right..  i don't know if it helps, but i set mine to channel msg highlight, notice, open dialog, and priv. message to dialog, and its fine
<nigtv> but it still doesnt close the 'tab'
<IndyGunFreak> d_rugs420: i use tone.wav for thsoe thigs... sounds a bit like hitting a high pitched key on a xylephone
<histo> redvamp128: I don't see it int he repos and i'm on live cd
<nigtv> im starting to think that i have no way to get rid of them, before i had to reboot because i accidentally pressed alt+right arrow and opened like 20 something tabs
<redvamp128> histo:  You would not be able to use it on a live cd though you may try downloading and burning -- www.ultimatebootcd.com it has harddrive test tools on it .
<nigtv> nothing in the man or in any of the guides ive found talk about it
<histo> redvamp128: there is no linux solution?
<tonyyarusso> nigtv: Um, you'd have to kill the getty process.  Why would you want to?
<IndyGunFreak> nigtv: why are you using su anyways?.. just use sudo.
<redvamp128> histo:  There is but won't work on a live cd
<nigtv> well im booting into console
<nigtv> thats what i mean indy
<histo> redvamp128: why's that?
<nigtv> because i like it
<IndyGunFreak> nigtv: well, theres quite a difference
<nigtv> yea well lol
<nigtv> sorry i mean sudo su
<nigtv> anyways
<tonyyarusso> nigtv: sudo -s or sudo -i, not sudo su.
<IndyGunFreak> nigtv: again, sudo su is silly
<redvamp128> histo:  for one thing the gsmart is about 30mb just for that tool. plus the 10mb of dependencies.
<IndyGunFreak> just use sudo
<nigtv> how do i close these things
<nigtv> blah
<tonyyarusso> nigtv: again, why would you want to?
<nigtv> because they are taking up space
<histo> redvamp128: I see gsmart is just a gui for smartctl
<nigtv> its clutter
<tonyyarusso> ...
<nigtv> ill have irssi on tab one
<nigtv> moc on tab 4
<nigtv> then i have to use the f keys
<nigtv> instead of the arrow keys
<nigtv> and ive accidntally opened like 20 windows a few times now
<redvamp128> nigtv:  watch using the enter for punctiation (too many posts in a row and bot will silence you)
<nigtv> its really annoying
<donavan01> im trying to free up so  drive space on my eee ... only have 4gbs for the primary drive ... anyone know of a list of stuff I can get rid of
<redvamp128> histo:  that is what I use -- but I don't think it is on the live cd though --
<nigtv> yea sorry, i know its a bad habit. Its opening up more and more and more tty, each one with +1 numeral after it, and it creates files in /etc/ that are blank
<histo> donavan01: the apt cache
<tonyyarusso> donavan01: locales.  Look for the localepurge tool.
<histo> donavan01: sudo aptitude clean
<tonyyarusso> donavan01: apt-cache is good too.
<nigtv> i dont get how it is so easy to open new ones but impossible to close any of them that are open, but ive searched around a TON and cannot find out if there is a way or not
<tonyyarusso> donavan01: also, think about what you really need to have.  For instance, Java is a bit large on disk.
<tonyyarusso> donavan01: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer can help you track down some things, but start with an apt-get clean and localepurge.
<donavan01> yeah I have been going through getting rid of apps I dont need but there is only so much I can do with out really digging into the individual packages
<nigtv> this is going to drive me crazy. Lets say that if i DID start up the window manager and opened up a terminal, is there anything i can type in the terminal to make it close, or would i HAVE to press the little X in the upper right?
<donavan01> what about stuff in the tmp directory ?  can I purge that stuff or will it die next time I boot
<tonyyarusso> nigtv: In a window manager you'd be working with a terminal emulator, not a tty, so exit would close it.
<nigtv> so there is nothing i can do when not in a window manager?
<tonyyarusso> nigtv: not easily.  You'd probably benefit from learning how to use screen.
<nigtv> how to use screen? you might have to rephrase that
<tonyyarusso> nigtv: 'screen' - it's a command.
<nigtv> i think ill try to be a little bit more focused on not impulsively opening new ones
<nigtv> oh okay
<tonyyarusso> "Terminal multiplexer" to quote that manpage.
<nigtv> well i gotta go type a little more on an essay
<histo> redvamp128: i'm using smartctl to test the drive
<nigtv> :/
<nigtv> lol
<sophia> Is there any performance testing tool for a mediaplayer which uses opengl for video output?
<donavan01> here is another question ... can I make an SD appear as just a folder or something like that ... make it more like part of the computer and less like an add on
<jigp> im downloading updates and now im stock here : XML Parsing Error: undefined entity Location: chrome://dta/content/dta/manager.xul Line Number 111, Column 3:		<toolbox chromedir="&locale.dir;"> ----------------^ .... how to get rid of this?
<ziroday> jigp: where do you see that?
<jigp> ziroday: in desktop.it just showed up
<jigp> wanna see the screenshot?
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone here can help me out. I just bought a 8gig USB flash drive. I have the Ubuntu 8.10 USB Creator to create a bootable ubuntu that allows me to have a portable computer with me. Well upon doing so, I only get 1024x786 and I was wondering if someone can help me get 1280x800 resolution?
<ziroday> jigp: err are you running/do you have google chrome installed?
<jigp> ziroday : I don't have chrome google
<jigp> ziroday : do I have to install google chrome?
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm interested in setting up a ubuntu-server based LAMP server, does anyone have suggestions on where to start for a novice?
<ziroday> jigp: did you have google chrome installed?
<ziroday> ZeRo_FeniX: well there is some really good documentation out there. Just go ahead
<jigp> ziroday: nope I don't have google chrome. I did not install google chrome
<ziroday> jigp: yeah, a screenshot would be good
<donavan01> mat3rw1tt... its probably not installing the drivers for the video card
<redvamp128> jigp:  you have a download manager extenstion or  quick user switcher for firefox?
<redvamp128> jigp:  or the extension "down them all "?
<ZeRo_FeniX> Where would someone suggest I find a good setup guide or good intro to getting actuated with ubuntu for a LAMP server?
<Maahes> how do I give phpmyadmin privileges to msql?
<Maahes> mysql?
<ziroday> !server > ZeRo_FeniX
<ubottu> ZeRo_FeniX, please see my private message
<ziroday> !lamp > ZeRo_FeniX
<Maahes> !server > Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes, please see my private message
<OscarGot> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me out, I'm using Intrepid Ibex and the headphone jack does not seem to be working
<usser> ZeRo_FeniX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ziroday> OscarGot: is there a tickbox in the volume mixer with Headphones? Its usually under switches
<jigp> ziroday: redvamp128: now I can't surf hehehe assertion error
<OscarGot> ziroday : I don't think so...
<ziroday> OscarGot: right click on the Volume Control applet, make sure at the top there are isn't a tab which says "switches"
<ZeRo_FeniX> Thank you.
<arron_> Hey, Im having a problem with xmms and my sountcard. Would someone mind helping me?
<arron_> soundcard*
<OscarGot> ziroday: There does not seem to be tab that says switches
 * Grimmjow-Laptop| is away: Gone away for now
<ziroday> OscarGot: can you try switch input
<ziroday> OscarGot: err Device sorry
<Maahes> I'm having a problem where phpmyadmin has no access to mysql, does anyone know how to rectify?
<ziroday> OscarGot: and make sure everything is the max
<OscarGot> ziroday: Okay so I swtiched to the Realtek option, and everyone is maxed out now
<ziroday> Maahes: what happens exactly?
<ziroday> OscarGot: but still no headphone sound?
<mankash> how to configure wifi card ?
<Maahes> ziro opening up phypmyadmin: Create new database: X No Privileges
<OscarGot> ziroday: Not at all, the front speakers are muted, but no sound is coming from the headphones
<TheGambler> Hi, I just installed freenx, and I reconfigured it to generate custom keys. Now, when I try to sudo cp the client.id_dsa.key, it says it cannot cat that file, because it does not exist
<ziroday> Maahes: well what/who are you logged in as?
<TheGambler> any ideas?
<Maahes> in phpmyadmin? admin
<ziroday> OscarGot: I have no idea then sorry
<mankash> network manager applet is  not working for me how to fix it
<ziroday> Maahes: so you logged in as admin? Did you give admin the suffecient privileges?
<OscarGot> ziroday: it's okay, thanks anyway, I think I';ll just install 8.04 then.. =/
<ziroday> mankash: deos it start?
<Maahes> ziroday, I've never set up a lamp stack.
<Maahes> I'm logged into phpmyadmin as "admin"
<Maahes> through my web-browser
<ziroday> Maahes: so how did you create the admin user?
<mankash> yes but it do not able to get network details
<mankash> network is workign fine
<Maahes> ziroday, I didn't. I just assumed it was there and typed in admin with no password
<shausam27> i think there is something wrong with kmldonkey p2p can not get it to show me where the downloads are i have been working on this for hours dose any one help me with these
<Maahes> installing phpmyadmin had this setup thing where it says "automatically configure what webserver" and I clicked on apache2, and then after it was done went to localhost/phpmyadmin and typed in admin with no password
<ziroday> Maahes: right, well you need to setup admin or whoever with root access
<mankash>  yziroday: es but it do not able to get network details, network is workign fine,
<ziroday> mankash: what do you mean by not able to get network details?
<Maahes> okay, I just tried to type in mysql-admin -u root -p <pass> and got an error
<mankash> Network applet starts but it doesn't show ethernet cards, although ethernet is workign fine
<Maahes> is it trying to use my actual unix user root?
<ziroday> mankash: does it say wired network?
<saadi5595951> i just upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10....as i restarted it gives me lots of crash mesages...what was it?
<mankash> ziroday: blank
<ziroday> Maahes: can you login with mysql -u root -p
<ziroday> mankash: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<mankash> ok
<saadi5595951> i just upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10....as i restarted it gives me lots of crash mesages...what was it?
<Maahes> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Maahes> do I have to remove and then reinstall mysql?
<ziroday> Maahes: so you've forgotten your password. See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html to reset it
<Formode> Hi all, I'm doing some pretty precise work iwth GIMP, is there a way for me to remove the Mouse Pointer and have it just show the eraser brush?
<user121> how much free space do I need in my drive?
<ziroday> user121: well it all depends on how much you're going to install. How much are you thinking of giving?
<mankash> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m7dc808bd
<shausam27> i think there is something wrong with kmldonkey p2p can not get it to show me where the downloads are i have been working on this for hours dose any one help me with this
<ziroday> mankash: can you comment out everything but the lines with lo in them and then restart
<user121> ziroday: no I mean how much free space should be there, like in windows 15%,
<dark_abyss0> anyone here use songbird?
<Formode> Hi all, I'm doing some pretty precise work iwth GIMP, is there a way for me to remove the Mouse Pointer and have it just show the eraser brush?
<ziroday> !anyone | dark_abyss0
<ubottu> dark_abyss0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cristi> hello! why does the windows xp installer not see any hard drive partition to install windows in even though i have a non extended first bit unpartitioned space?
<ziroday> user121: sorry, I don't follow. Free space for what?
<Formode> dark_abyss0, Yes I have. :) What's your problem?
<ziroday> Cristi: ask in ##windows, this is ubuntu help.
<dark_abyss0> it freezes on me
<Cristi> ziroday: ok, even thougn i thought it's ubuntu related
<user121> Formode: i cant play mp3
<opera> join #ubuntu-tw
<Formode> dark_abyss0 Yes, it's sound system tends to crash alot.
<dark_abyss0> any thing I can do?
<opera> how to join another room?
<rww> opera: /join #channelname
<ziroday> opera: /join #ubuntu-tw
<Formode> user121, You need to install the codec.
<dark_abyss0> would an older version be more stable?
<dark_abyss0> I mean I REALLY love it
<dark_abyss0> when it works
<user121> Formode: which one, other players can play mp3
<Formode> Dark_abyss0, xkill it and if you need to do a sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Formode> user121, You can't play them system wide, or just in one application?
<dark_abyss0> well I know how to restart it
<dark_abyss0> I just dont want to have too
<Formode> dark_abyss0, Take it up with the songbird Developers. :-/
<dark_abyss0> ahhh
<shausam27> you tell me whit all the people on line know one know's about any thing about kmldonkey
<Formode> Hi all, I'm doing some pretty precise work iwth GIMP, is there a way for me to remove the Mouse Pointer and have it just show the eraser brush?
<ziroday> dark_abyss0: songbird is a XUL app, therefore it will never be quite as fast/responsive as other apps
<ziroday> Formode: you might have better luck in #gimp
<Formode> ziroday, Thanks.
<user121> what is the recommended free space that I should maintain on my ddriver
<dark_abyss0> well is there another media player that is stable and looks decent?
<Formode> dark_abyss0 Try Rhythmbox.
<dark_abyss0> ok one question on that before I do
<dark_abyss0> will it work with the last.fm scrobbler?
<ziroday> dark_abyss0: banshee has great last.fm support
<mankash> ziroday: I did what you said but still the applet not showing anything
<Formode> dark_abyss0 It has a last.fm scrobbler plugin.
<dark_abyss0> ok thank you :)
<ziroday> mankash: can you repaste your /etc/network/interfaces please
<mobodo_> talking about banshee, I'm looking for an application that I could easily control remotely, can banshee do that?
<dark_abyss0> is ubuntu any better than xbuntu?
<simplexio> mobodo_: i think you can control banshee ans rhytmbox from commandline
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dark_abyss0> I just got more ram and think I can run it
<mankash> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m18b56d1
<Formode> dark_abyss0, Why not try it youself? sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ziroday> mankash: did you restart
<simplexio> mobodo_: or use vnc for "remote" control
<ehloreverse> Hi, who is official staff of irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<mankash> zioday: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mobodo_> simplexio: I'm more looking for something that would let me see my playlists and library, but when I press play, it plays on the server not on  the local machine
<ziroday> ehloreverse: ask in #ubuntu-irc
<mobodo_> simplexio: yeah, vnc would work :)
<ziroday> mankash: no. Please restart.
<ehloreverse> I want talking about the legal subject.
<Formode> dark_abyss0, Xubuntu is just Ubuntu with that other window system in it.
<mankash> you mean PC
<ehloreverse> thank you ziroday
<dark_abyss0> yea...sorry what I meant was is gnome any better
<ziroday> !best | dark_abyss0
<ubottu> dark_abyss0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Formode> dark_abyss0, Gnome is larger, more resource consuming, prettier (IMO) and very well supported.
<mankash> ziroday: you mean PC
<shubbar> Does anyone know how to install YoFrankie game?
<ziroday> mankash: yes, restart your computer
<mankash> ok thx
<opera> who can tell me what means the word"Hang around Linux users for any length of time and it will
<opera> not be long before you hear them speak in hushed tones
<opera> about the command line or the terminal."
<ziroday> opera: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<opera> thank you ziroday
<Maahes> okay, I created the mysql-init file with Password=PASSWORD('thepasswordientered') for root, and I did /etc/init.d/mysql stop and then mysqld_safe --init-file=/home/me/mysql-init & but it still tells me I can't connect to root@localhost?
<Formode> So I'm looking for something to use instead of Final Cut Pro for Video edited. Suggestions?
<fangyuan> my tasklist is missing ,please tell me how to show it ?
<simplexio> mobodo_: mpd could be one nice option, or just remote X (ssh server -X; rhytmbox ) and you get window to your desktop
<ziroday> Maahes: did you change your password?
<spike_> hi all
<ailing> hi
<Maahes> ziroday, see above, shouldn't that had changed my password?
<ailing> hmm
<adm1n> hi
<ziroday> Formode: err you can try kdenlive and pitivi, but never tried Final Cut Pro long
<ailing> english only? =(
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simplexio> mobodo_: and mpd = music player daemon
<Formode> ziroday, Basically I'm looking for a studio quality (Or at least be able to pass off as) Editor,.
<ailing> =)
<ziroday> Maahes: no. Did you read all of the link I gave you. That just puts mysql in a mode where you don't have to login so you can fix it
<spike_> when i try to install a gtk2 theme, it tell me that gtk+ theme engine is not installed = /
<mobodo_> simplexio: thanks, I'm having a look
<dark_abyss0> how do I know whether im using intrepid gusty or hardee?
<Jed_84> hello everybody
<dayo_> what do you use for webcam on yahooIM?
<ziroday> Formode: well more complicated there is cinerella and LiVES, but they are hard to setup and use. Blender can also be used as a  video editor if you know how.
<ziroday> spike_: what engine does it need?
<Formode> ziroday, me and Blender have a rough relationship. :)
<ziroday> Formode: heh, the more professional you want the more complicated the program will get :)
<Maahes> 5.Start the MySQL server with the special --init-file option: /      shell> mysqld_safe --init-file=/home/me/mysql-init & / The server executes the contents of the file named by the --init-file option at startup, changing each root account password. /   6. After the server has started successfully, delete /home/me/mysql-init. / You should now be able to connect to MySQL as root using the new password.
<Formode> ziroday, Yup. ^^ I'll check those two out.
<Jed_84> This is totally offtopic, but I need some help from a native english speaker. I'm writing an important email and I want to make sure I'm not making any stupid spelling/grammar error. We will discuss it in private, of course. Any volunteers?
<ziroday> Maahes: right, and did you put your new password in the mysql-init file?
<ziroday> spike_: stay in this channel
<Formode> ziroday, Just looking for something so I won't have to install osx86 just to pass my Communications course.
<ziroday> please :)
<spike_> okay
<ziroday> spike_: also do you have a link to the theme?
<Maahes> ziroday, where Password=PASSWORD('thisiswhereienteredanewpasswordinthefile')
<jigp> hello guys how to locate awn? I already installed awn dock but I cannot find in gnome ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<spike_> yes i have
<spike_> wait a minute
<dark_abyss0> how do I know whether im using intrepid gusty or hardy?
<ziroday> Formode: the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic might know more.
<ziroday> !version | dark_abyss0
<ubottu> dark_abyss0: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dayo_> dark_abyss0:  cat /etc/issue
<usser> jigp, avant-window-navigator, last time i checked it was in accesories
<ziroday> Maahes: well then that is your new password
<Maahes> ziroday, except it doesn't work
<Maahes> I still have that init file sitting around
<Maahes> I've reran it 3 times
<Maahes> I still can't login as root
<jigp> usser: simdock I see here but no avant-window-navigator
<dayo_> dark_abyss0: but as ziroday's  lsb_release -a   gives more details
<jigp> usser : ill re install it
<ziroday> Maahes: okay. kill mysql(d)
<spike_> ziroday > It's this theme
<spike_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegance?content=44495
<usser> jigp, try running it from the terminal
<ziroday> Maahes: done that?
<jigp> usser : how?
<LogicFan> how do i restore the default ubuntu loading/splash screen?  i recently installed kubuntu-desktop and it replaced it
<Formode> Hi all, I'm doing some pretty precise work iwth GIMP, is there a way for me to remove the Mouse Pointer and have it just show the eraser brush?
<usser> jigp, open terminal and type avant-window-navigator<ENTER>
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager > left pane's list is missing the entries Attachment Reminder, Audio inline plugin, Automatic Contacts, Backup and restore plugin, Bogofilter junk plugin, Copy tool, Default Mail Client. What DEB program packages do I have to install in order to make these items appear?
<usser> LogicFan, use startupmanager
<Maahes> okay, its dead
<usser> LogicFan, its in the repos sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<LogicFan> usser, thanks!
<dayo_> anybody here use webcam on IM? pidgin doesn't support webcam, so i'm looking for something that does
<Formode> dayo_ Skype, Ekiga.
<jigp> usser : is there a shortcut key for terminal?
<ziroday> spike_: that theme shouldn't need any special engine. However it looks quite old and could be defective. If you want a vista'ish theme then check out the LNW themes
<usser> jigp, ALT+F2 type gnome-terminal<ENTER>
<ziroday> dayo_: empathy does for some protocols
<dayo_> Formode: i don't really have the bandwidth for skype :-(  but i'll check Ekiga. never heard of it
<jigp> usser : thanks :)
<spike_> ziroday: okay i will try with another theme thanks :)
<LogicFan> usser, is there no default app for configuring startup images?
<bullgard4> jigp: There is. Ctrl+Alt+T
<ziroday> Maahes: right, now do mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<Formode> Dayo_ Skype uses the same bandwidth as AIM or MSN Video Chat.
<usser> LogicFan, nope
<dayo_> Formode: really? hmm
<Formode> Dayo_ Maybe 17 kb/s up/down.. Max.
<dayo_> ziroday: i'll check that too
<jigp> bullgard4: not working
<Maahes> ziroday, http://rafb.net/p/5QQDHd53.html
<Formode> Dayo_ Empathy works for some... No MSN yet. And I don't think it does AIM.
<bullgard4> jigp: In that case please set it up. It works on all my Ubuntu computers.
<ziroday> Maahes: then do sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables. It says you need to run it as root.
<jigp> usser : not working.avant thiing.its in accessories now.i click it but no reply
<jigp> bullgard4 how?
<Barridus> jigp you have to enable it
<usser> jigp, are u running compiz, avant only works with compiz
<jigp> usser: im not sure with compiz.. all I know is im using ubuntu 8.04 desktop gnome...
<dayo_> Formode: on their site it says:  Multi-protocol: Jabber, Gtalk, MSN, IRC, Salut, and all supported by pidgin    i hope that includes yahoo
<Maahes> ziroday, okay, did that, now it won't drop me out of prompt, or let me ctrl+z
<Barridus> jigp system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts
<ziroday> Maahes: thats fine, open up a new terminal
<jigp> usser : compiz is kde?
<ziroday> Maahes: and type in mysql
<usser> jigp, system->preferences->appearance special effects try enabling it
<Formode> dayo_ Empathy? Really? MSN?
<Maahes> done
<bullgard4> jigp: System > Preferences > Keyboard Combinations > Desktop
<mankash> ziroday: now the network is fine but wireless card is not getting configured
<ziroday> Maahes: now do UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('MyNewPass') where MyNewPass is your new password
<plazia> in gnome nautilus allows me to mount my ntfs drive by clicking on it's icon (957 Gb) media or what not. I want to know the script/command nautilus executes so I can do it in XFCE? Can anyone help me with that?
<jigp> usser: which one here Normal or Extra?
<usser> jigp, try normal
<ziroday> plazia: ask in #xubuntu
<Maahes> yey! fixed, thanks ziroday
<dayo_> Formode: yeah, i'm on their site now
<ailing> hi all
<ziroday> Maahes: err you're not done yet
<Formode> dayo_ Crazy. MSN Video Chat didn't work like a month ago.
<Maahes> ziroday, I skipped ahead
<Maahes> ^_^
<usser> plazia, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd[your partition name] /media/windows
<plazia> surely it's a mount command which is more to do with the kernel/filesytems than the particular distribution.
<plazia> usser, thanks
<ailing> sorry for my english, but ubuntu-ru can`t help me
<ziroday> Maahes: right, why didn't you read that documentation in the first place?
<dayo_> Formode: i rarely use MSN myself, i'm looking for something that supports cam on yahoo
<ailing> problem with login
<Maahes> ziroday, I did, I wasn't getting how to do it the right way
<dayo_> Formode: and it seems Empathy supports yahoo
<Maahes> primarily, because I wasn't trying it with sudo
<ailing> enter login-password - message "error"
<mankash> ziroday: now the network is fine but wireless card is not getting configured. Network key is in hexadecimal format or other format
<Maahes> but it was still returning as if it had cleared the rows or something
<Formode> dayo_ Woot? :)
<jigp> usser : ok its normal.. but I don't see any docks in desktop.likee when you scroll the mouse, the icons will large/small if you pass them by
<jigp> bullgard4 thanks for the keyboard :)
<co> dian
<ziroday> Maahes: err right
<usser> jigp, what?
<Maahes> ziroday, sorry :)
<usser> jigp, you dont see avant?
<dayo_> Formode: :-D
<usser> jigp, try running it from terminal avant-window-navigator
<dayo_> do LoCo groups send out free CDs?
<Formode> dayo_ Some should.
<Formode> dayo_ Apparently Best Buy often sells cds.
<maco> dayo_: canonical does
<dayo_> Formode: sells??
<Formode> dayo_ Mhm.
<maco> dayo_: and sometimes locos give out free cds at events
<jigp> usser : I mean I want to see some docks in my bottom window.like when you move your mouse to the icons, the icons will go large if you pass them by
<Formode> dayo_ You can sell Ubuntu CD's too. :)
<maco> dayo_: when Best Buy sells the cds, they also come with 60 days of telephone tech support
<maco> dayo_: im pretty sure it's 60 days..
<maximumHAX> ssh -p 2200 root@67.222.24.30
<maximumHAX> (chin00k)!
<maximumHAX> oops wrong terminal
<usser> jigp, well yea that command should have ran the dock, whats the problem?
<Formode> IRC > Phone
<jigp> ~$ avant-window-navigator .. avant-window-navigator: symbol lookup error: avant-window-navigator: undefined symbol: awn_gconf_new
<jigp> usser
<dayo_> Formode, maco: i'm trying to see if the Maryland LoCo can send my girlfriend a free CD. a trojan knocked out her XP, and i guess she finally sees the light. albeit the dual-boot light lol
<usser> jigp, something is wrong with it
<spike_> ziroday: I tried to install a theme but I have the same problem with the message = / I don't know what to do : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813
<dayo_> maco: phone tech support. that sounds good
<usser> jigp, i dunno try cairo-dock its pretty good too
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager > left pane's list is missing the entries Attachment Reminder, Audio inline plugin, Automatic Contacts, Backup and restore plugin, Bogofilter junk plugin, Copy tool, Default Mail Client. What DEB program packages do I have to install in order to make these items appear?
<maco> dayo_: what part of maryland?
<dayo_> maco: baltimore
<jigp> usser: how to get cairo-dock?
<maco> dayo_: near dc? ive got a pile of hardy cd's in my closet
<ziroday> spike_: one sec
<ziroday> spike_: do you have the package gtk2-engines-pixbuf installed?
<jigp> usser : E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<jigp> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock usser
<usser> jigp, its in the repos here. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<spike_> ziroday: one sec
<jigp> usser: 8.04
<usser> jigp, enable all the repositories in synaptic. and try again
<spike_> ziroday: yes I have the packaqe installed
<jigp> usser : how to enable?I try to search cairo-dock but there is no package
<ziroday> spike_: hmph
<usser> jigp, in synaptic settings->repositories
<ziroday> spike_: try reinstall that package, then restart
<spike_> ziroday: okay I try
<jigp> usser : ubuntu softwares? Its enabled before
<jigp> usser : only source code not check
<usser> jigp, hm. maybe cairo-dock is not in hardy
<jigp> usser : okies
<jigp> usser : thanks
<jigp> usser :)
<usser> jigp, no problem...
<vbabiy> Hey does any one kno whow to share music between to banshee players on different computers?
<ziroday> vbabiy: using daap with mt-daap (firefly)
<jigp> usser : aha it works now "dock"
<perse> nazdar někdo z čr
<vbabiy> ziroday: is that build in to banshee
<Flannel> !cz | perse
<ubottu> perse: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jigp> usser : I use simdock
<usser> jigp, never heard of it, im glad it works
<spike_> ziroday: it doesn't work =(
<jigp> usser : I saw simdock in accessories
<Pontif_La_Rouge> could someone assist me?
<usser> jigp, if you need dock just as a cool macosx launcher without task switching plugins etc you can try wbar
<liveuser_> hello!
<Maahes> following the instructions for Drupal on the community docs: sudo mv drupal-6.9/* drupal-6.9/.htaccess /var/www/drupal <---returns drupal-6.9/* no matches found
<jigp> usser : yeah its not good.i have dock but I have also task bar
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I need help
<jigp> ussher : sudo apt-get install wbar not working
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager > left pane's list is missing the entries Attachment Reminder, Audio inline plugin, Automatic Contacts, Backup and restore plugin, Bogofilter junk plugin, Copy tool, Default Mail Client. What DEB program packages do I have to install in order to make these items appear?
<thomc> !ask | Pontif_La_Rouge
<ubottu> Pontif_La_Rouge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usser> jigp, you have to download it separately
<liveuser_> sorry...! i'm actually on fedora !! o no!! but just wondering what you guys feel/think about ubuntu vs fedora...i've used ubuntu for over a year, but i kinda thinking about switching....
<storbeck> Maahes: that's not really an ubuntu issue
<usser> jigp, http://wbar.googlecode.com/files/wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb
<Maahes> storbeck, the ubuntu community docs for drupal give me bad installation instructions?
<usser> liveuser_, one word rpm
<Maahes> and its not an ubuntu issue?
<storbeck> Maahes: that just means that you're not in the same directory as the drupal folder
<rww> liveuser_: Since you're in #ubuntu, the general consensus will be that Ubuntu is better. In #fedora, the consensus would be opposite.
<Maahes> oh ^_^
<rubydiamond> Hi guys
<liveuser_> yea..ok thanks...lol
<jigp> usser : open with ark default?
<rubydiamond> what is the best music player available in ubuntu ?
<rww> !best | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<storbeck> rubydiamond: mocp
<liveuser_> wait...usser...so is rpm bad??
<Maahes> uh wait storbeck no its in my home dir and I was in ~
<rubydiamond> what is the good music player available in ubuntu ?
<usser> jigp, no open the terminal cd ~/Desktop
<usser> jigp, sudo dpkg -i wbar*.deb
<jigp> ussher : sudo dpkg -i wbar_1.3.3_i386.deb not working
<mca1> mca
<mca1> dian na
<Pontif_La_Rouge> will do, I'm trying to install java, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk and I have E: Unmet dependencies.  Try apt-get -f install, actually sudo apt-get install....anything doesn't work and I get the same message
<EtFb> Has anyone noticed any weird behaviour with the standard Ubuntu version of Firefox?  Randomly opening pages of the form www.WORD.com where WORD is some word that appeared on the page you were already viewing?
<Maahes> removing the * seemed to work though
<jigp> usser : done installing
<storbeck> Maahes: copy/paste the output of the command: find / -type d -name drupal-6.9
<usser> liveuser_, well, its not necessarily bad, the delta patches, where you dont have to download entire openoffice package just to upgrade from 2.4 to 3.0 are awesome, but its just i don't know, their package manager feels sluggish, and boy i dare you to interrupt it in the process of installing a package you're in for some serious giggles
<billybigrigger> whats the best looking dock for ubuntu? cairo or awn?
<usser> jigp, cool try wbar
<storbeck> Maahes: using the command with the * and without it are entirely two different things
<bullgard4> EtFb: I did not notice such.
<jigp> usser : where is it? not in accessories ans system too
<storbeck> using the * moves the files inside the folder, without it, it moves the folder itself
<usser> jigp, it doesnt have an application entry. run it from terminal
<usser> jigp, just type wbar
<spike_> There is someone to help me please = )
<EtFb> bullgard4: I just wish I could think of a way to ask that question of google, but it's maddenly generic.
<Maahes> storbeck, perhaps but mv drupal-6.9/ /var/www/drupal moved the contents of drupal-6.9 to /var/www/drupal
<storbeck> Maahes: if it did that, then you have a very weird version of linux
<usser> jigp, you can use wbarconf for easy setup http://www.ihku.biz/wbarconf/wbarconf_0.7.2-1_i386.deb
<storbeck> because it shouldn't have
<jigp> usser : ok im stock in terminal "using a super bar"
<spike_> I need help
<usser> jigp, you should see it, unless its hidden under simdock
<bullgard4> EtFb: I do not understand you very well. My native language is not English. So say it in other Standard English words, please.
<Maahes> storbeck, http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5240/screenshotw.png
<jigp> usser : same terminal cd ~/Desktop and udo dpkg -i wbar*.deb for wbarconf ?
<jigp> usser : its not there in simdock
<usser> jigp, sudo dpkg -i wbarconf*.deb
<storbeck> ...
<storbeck> you said it moved the "contents", it moved the folder
<jigp> usser : ok done. but I don't see the wbarconf
<usser> jigp, type wbarconf on the terminal
<Maahes> storbeck, well and everything in it. there was no drupal prior
<doc``> how do i mount a img file in ubuntu?
<EtFb> bullgard4: It's OK.  It's not important.
<storbeck> you never said there was no drupal folder
<storbeck> but either way, the issue is fixed
<Maahes> oh wait, it did, it just didn't find the .htaccess file
<Maahes> that was the original issue
<Maahes> eh, nevermind
<Huufarted> Hey, folks.  Got a question for you.  In Gnome, with the network manager.  How do you force Ubuntu to select a specific network connection each time you log in?  As it stands, on this new install, it defaults to DHCP instead of my static IP
<Surlent777> Can anyone assist me in getting Ubuntu to work with my wired connection that, for whatever reason, is not autodetecting anything?
<storbeck> Surlent777: what interface do you have?
<bullgard4> Huufarted: The answer to your question depends on your network-manager version. So please repeat your question including your nm version.
<Surlent777> storbeck, eth1?
<storbeck> Surlent777: type in a terminal and pastebin the outputs for me: sudo dhclient eth1
<jigp> usser : cool :) ... now what kind of configuration to set there? I just want your type
<usser> jigp, i dont use it :) just adjust to your liking, fiddle with options see how it behaves, see if you like it or not
<Surlent777> storbeck: This could be a bit of an issue, as this is my only computer that is able to get online; I dual boot with Windows, which IS working...
<storbeck> eh
<storbeck> then just try running dhclient
<storbeck> it will help you
<Surlent777> storbeck: what is that? I've never heard of it
<storbeck> it's the equivelant to the network manager, only in a shell
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I'm using this guide (http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm) to help get all my stuff working properly, and I'm on the stop to get my rotation screen working but when I input the command gksudo gedit /etcXll/xorg.conf a new window comes up but nothing is in it, and I'm also not sure how to add "option RandRRotation" etc etc
<jigp> usser : this is cool! thanks! but I have still task bars in the upper
<jigp> usser : how to remove them?
<jigp> usser : I don't have clear desktop auto too...
<Surlent777> the network manager seems to exist only to cause me pain...the one in 8.04 was actually easier, I think...but anyway, why use the shell version instead of the GUI version?
<usser> jigp, wbar doesnt do taskbar. its only a launcher
<usser> jigp, so i'd keep it if i was to stick with wbar
<storbeck> Pontif_La_Rouge: you typed it wrong, it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jigp> usser : how to clear desktop windows?like in windows there is ctrl+win
<storbeck> Surlent777: because terminal based apps are always better ;)
<Surlent777> storbeck: heh. also, I got some weird output when I tried the traditional ifup command
<usser> jigp, im not sure what you mean
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is back.
<storbeck> don't use ifup
<storbeck> use ifconfig
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I should really just cut and paste commands from now on >.< thanks
<y0shu> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<storbeck> (using sudo of course)
<Huufarted> bullgard4, Network Manager Applet 0.7.0, is that what you're asking?
<jigp> usser : like you will minimize all window in just one click
<Surlent777> storbeck: * if-up.d/mountnfs[eth1]: waiting for interface ath0 before doing NFS mounts
<Surlent777>  * if-up.d/mountnfs[eth1]: waiting for interface wlan0 before doing NFS mounts
<Surlent777>  *
<Surlent777> sorry
<storbeck> jigp: there's a button on your app bar...
<FloodBot2> Surlent777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Surlent777> went a little longer than I thought
<usser> jigp, hm i dont know.
<Surlent777> but that sems weird to me
<Surlent777> storbeck, is any of that significant?
<bullgard4> Huufarted: Yes. But I cannot help you because I have an earlier version. Network Manager's functionality has greatly changed in this respect.
<Huufarted> bullgard4, do you know where I could go to look for that information?
<storbeck> Surlent777: it just didn't connect so it timed out
<jigp> storbeck ussher : ahhh I saw it. the tv icon in the left :)
<Surlent777> storbeck: OK. I think it's also worth noting that the big fancy network suite thing seems to say that I have an IP address.
<bullgard4> Huufarted: Here in this channel. Just repeat your original question but add your nm version.
<Huufarted> bullgard4, I'm checking the community documentation for it, now
<storbeck> i don't think your interface is eth1 though, it looks like it's ath0
<storbeck> well, nevermind. ath0 is for wireless
<Huufarted> Hmmm, just going to delete all of the network profiles except my static one.  :)  The worst that could happen is I fry it, amirite?
<jigp> usser : I tried dragging the folders in my desktop so that the folders will go to the dock wbar but no luck. how to put the folders in dock?
<Surlent777> storbeck. I know that it uses wlan0 for wireless, I have made that work elsewhere
<bullgard4> Huufarted: When I checked the community's documentation the last time, it was incomplete.
<storbeck> i believe wlan is just a tunnel for ath0
<usser> jigp, you'll have to create a launcher using wbarconf
<Surlent777> storbeck: OK. So you're saying I should try this dhclient thing and hope for the best then?
<storbeck> yep, it's never failed me. dhcpcd is good too, but i don't think it comes with ubuntu
<usser> jigp, you'll need to launch the file-manager with a path, so in the command field you'd type nautilus /data for example
<Surlent777> storbeck: I'm not sure if this will give me any different results, but I'll try it. I'll pop back in here either way and let you know how it turned out
<Pontif_La_Rouge> storbeck what about the next step getting the screen to rotate using those commands
<storbeck> ok
<storbeck> Pontif_La_Rouge: i dont know what you're talking about
<Pontif_La_Rouge> oh
<Pontif_La_Rouge> well, in that guide it tells me to enter the following commands to rotate the screen xrandr -o left etc etc
<storbeck> and what's the issue?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I assume I'm to enter them in the terminal, and I get this message X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Pontif_La_Rouge>   Major opcode of failed request:  157 (RANDR)
<Pontif_La_Rouge>   Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)
<Pontif_La_Rouge>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<Pontif_La_Rouge>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<FloodBot2> Pontif_La_Rouge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Huufarted> Question about Ubuntu's default IP.  How do I force ubuntu to have a static IP on bootup into Gnome?  I can't seem to get Ubuntu to boot with anything but DHCP loaded.
<jigp> usser : ok ill configure it and explore first.thanks *hgs*
<jigp> usser : ok ill configure it and explore first.thanks *hugs*
<PUfelix85> got a question about bluetooh: does anyone else have a problem connecting to a device in 8.10?
<usser> jigp, no problem :)
<smokeytheman> yo
<nickrud> Huufarted, the easiest way is to set up the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<smokeytheman> im having trouble extracting .rar archive with many parts
<nickrud> Huufarted, http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 , the 'primary network interface' is exactly what I put in that file
<Huufarted> nickrud, I see.  I just found an article indicating it's a bug in 8.10
<nickrud> Huufarted, ah, you mean with network manager? I've never used that for static, only for wireless
<Huufarted> yeah, nickrud
<shadeslayer> hehe i used my wifi finder switch which was not configured to launch a terminal
<spike__> is there someone to help me ?
<nickrud> Huufarted, I was assuming an ethernet connection for static addressing
<nickrud> PUfelix85, me. I've seen a bug listed in the launchpad, saying that bluetooth was essentially broken in 8.10
<tehboriz> i don't know how to use "nvclock" can someone please assist me?
<nickrud> !ask | spike__
<ubottu> spike__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gldtn> hello..
<spike__> okay!
<nickrud> hello gldtn welcome to #ubuntu (guessing it's your first visit)
<spike__> so I have a problem with all the themes, for example when I try to install a theme (gtk2) it doesn't work and I have a message " gtk+-engine-theme is not installed "..
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<PUfelix85> nickrud, that is disappointing to hear. do you know of any solutions?
<nickrud> spike__, some themes use some software to do the drawing (the engine) usually the theme will tell you which engine you need. Most likely the engine is in the repositories
<kop> I'm sure this question is getting old but <Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" > will RANDER & Nvidia /xinerama play nice w/each other or do I need a bigger hammer ?
<gldtn> I installed MPD and Sonata... both working well.. but I'm having a bit of a problem where I put MPD to start under gnome session and it starts as root, so it doesn't read my MPD Database from my user(me) which is located at ~/.mpd/mpd.db.. what is the best way for me to fix this?
<nickrud> PUfelix85, nope. Don't use bluetooth much so I didn't spend much time on it
<PUfelix85> darn... I like my bluetooth mouse too... :(
<spike__> nickrud: will all the themes I have the same message = /
<nickrud> spike__, a lot, until you get the engine installed. What engine is it saying it needs?
<rdw200169> PUfelix85, you're trying to get a mouse working, bluetooth type, right?
<gldtn> spike__, missing engine?
<PUfelix85> yeah
<spike__> it ask me the GTK+-theme-engine
<rdw200169> PUfelix85, i got the mac one working on 7.10 (i don't have it anymore :( )
<spike__> but I search in synaptic and I don't found it
<nickrud> spike__, that sounds like an engine for the old gtk, gtk1.2
<PUfelix85> I keep looking on line and all I see is that an update killed BT
<gldtn> spike__, I'm having the same problem with my GTK2.0 themes.. I checked the theme config files and most are pixmap which I heard its now called pixbuf under intrepid..?
<PUfelix85> sounds like epic fail
<rdw200169> PUfelix85, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<rdw200169> PUfelix85, have you tried something like that?
 * kop eyes the bigger hammer
<rdw200169> PUfelix85, OHHH, i didn't know about that!
<Walt> #
<Walt> hello
<gldtn> nickrud, is there any packages or website where we can get a list of the most popular gtk2.0 engines?
<PUfelix85> hmmm I will have to check that out thanks
<Guest78320> how can I watch video on sutes such as CBS.com where ther media players areonly for Mac and Windows?
<linny1> anyone know of a tool that can recursively scan a dir tree and extract any spilt rars it comes across ?
<Surlent777> I forget exactly who it was that was helping me, but you're a bloody genius! dhclient somehow seems to work!
<rdw200169> PUfelix85, i always did it the hard way, i.e. that way
<spike__> gldtn: I have the package gtk2-engines-pixbuf installed but it doesn't work = /
<nickrud> gldtn, apt-cache search engines | grep gtk  in a terminal
<kop> Surlent777, dhclient usually does work unless you're me :-)
<gldtn> spike__, same here.. I read somewhere while searching that it was suppose to work.. but it doesn't
<PUfelix85> kk I will defiantly give it a try
<Surlent777> kop: I just wish that nm would be as incredibly awesome as this dhclient thing
<Surlent777> kop: I suppose I need to run it each time I boot up, yeah?
<kop> I'm sure this question is getting old but <Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" > will RANDER & Nvidia /xinerama play nice w/each other on 8.10  or do I need a bigger hammer ?
<somethingclever> nickrud, HEY, remember this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/123659/ i found the DEB file! how do i fix my system now?
<spike__> nickrud: I wrote it in a terminal, it give me a lot of packages =O
<kop> Surlent777, not usually but I've had that problem lately , I need to find a different place to start pfctl but that's my problem
<gldtn> yeah there quite a few.. going to install one by one and try it out till I hit the right one :P
<Surlent777> anyway, I'm off to update stuff and screw up my system in a comical manner, doubtless from trying to get KDE to work without compiz screwing it up! Thanks again, whoever you were.
<spike__> gldtn: I try to install some new packages and I'll tell you if something work
<TurTle_> how can I enable streaming video players for players that are for windows and MAC?  Is it possible?
<Surlent777> kop: noted.
<nickrud> somethingclever, ok, lets try the easy way.   cd into the dir that has the deb, and run sudo dpkg -r --force-reinstreq
<gldtn> spike__, thanks.. same here
<nickrud> somethingclever, that should remove it
<fangor> i have a problem with some functionality with my xbox gamepad under ubuntu 8.10. It detects it, and it is even using the left joystick as a mirrored mouse device and the start and select keys as click
<kop> TurTle_, that is what vlc is "supposed to do "
<somethingclever> nickrud, dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `reinstreq'
<nickrud> gldtn, spike__ stick with the gtk2 themes
<linny1> anyone know of a tool that can recursively scan a dir tree and extract any spilt rars it comes across ?
<fangor> but this is not what I want it to do. I have read many howtos and all of them talk about jscalibrate, which I installed, but does not seem to reflect any of the inputs I give it
<nickrud> somethingclever, gah.   --force-remove-reinstreq , sorry
<gldtn> nickrud, will do ;).. do I need to restart or logout of my session for the engines to take affect?
<nickrud> gldtn, no, they should show up in the theme dialog immediately
<PUfelix85> another random question for anyone: Do you know how to make a partition into a VM? (perferably for virtualbox)
<nickrud> gldtn, assuming they register properly. Very likely, since they are in the repos but some external themes may require a relogin
<pteague> any idea if i'll have any issues switching from an nvidia 8600gts to a 9600gt ?
<BoxxyBot>  Yeah!
<somethingclever> dpkg: --remove needs at least one package name argument
<somethingclever> , nickrud
<BoxxyBot>  I LOVE YOU!!
<BoxxyBot>  I wear too much eyeliner
<kop> linny1, sounds more like a scripting prob ie; find /| grep <fragged .rar part* wtf>
<BoxxyBot>  I LOVE uuu <3
<TurTle_> i mean straight from the website, kop
<BoxxyBot>  My name is boxxy
<spike__> gldtn: does it work ?
<somethingclever> nickrud, i got it!
<nickrud> somethingclever, ah, I was assuming you'd use the name of the package. so, full command:   sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq fax4100lpr
<somethingclever> thanks buddy
<nickrud> worked?  sudo apt-get -f install   runs successfully?
<kop> TurTle_, I'll hide in the corner now
<somethingclever> got it workin nickrud thank you!
<gldtn> nickrud, ok.. it's funny where it gives me a warning it doesn't say which engine is missing "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ engine " is not installed"
<spike__> gldtn: same = /
<nickrud> gldtn, maybe the web page will tell you what engine is required
<o0splitpaw0o> Any want to confirm some iptables settings for me? I can cut n paste it online.. forgotten the url though
 * Grimmjow-Laptop| is away: Gone away for now
<hateball> !paste | o0splitpaw0o
<ubottu> o0splitpaw0o: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<somethingclever> seriously, thanks, you saved me a lot of trouble of reinstalling etc
<TurTle_> kop, what?
<nickrud> somethingclever, yw, I hate reinstalling also.
<gldtn> nickrud, no.. I checked.. but no luck.. see if you pay attetion to the warning msg it has " where the name of the engine should be
<kop> TurTle_, nm I'm hiding in the corner I thought you meant from source file not from web
<bobJR> I Need help im trying to get read & write permissions on my usb external its a 200gb and in ntfs format ive got ntfs-3g driver and ntfs config but when i open config it doesnt give me a drive to select just pops up read and write permission does anyone know what the problem is your help would be appreciated
<nickrud> but, here's a useful tidbit you should write down:  sudo dpkg --get-selections > mypackages, move mypackages to new install , sudo dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  , replicates a package list
<nickrud> gldtn, haha. Back theme construction
<nickrud> *bad
<TurTle_> oh
<bobJR> im running xubuntu 8.10 new installation last night
<kop> right
<TurTle_> well  i guess you doont have an answer
<gldtn> nickrud, that's what I thought.. or maybe just for a little older version of file when written?
<kop> tru
<TurTle_> dont hide in the closet though
<kop> won't be the first time
<TurTle_> youll scarwe someone
<gldtn> nickrud.. the theme I'm try to install is called mookid by amadme
<o0splitpaw0o> TY! tell me if this looks right. appreciate the help http://paste.ubuntu.com/123669/
<gldtn> nickrud, but I'm also trying other themes by different people and I get the same error
<shadeslayer> can i use my scroll lock led as a ethernet monitoring device??
<credo> bobJR: you familiar with chmod command?
<bobJR> nope
<TurTle_> what is you enabled only one core in the bios but had a quad core.Would it make a difference?
<bobJR> never used it credo
<felixsulla> What is your favorite IRC client for gnome?
<nickrud> gldtn, not sure at all why that's happening. But then I'm using really simplistic themes
<ZeRo_FeniX_> What is a good light weight web browser for a ubuntu server?
<credo> you need your drive location... it would look like sudo chmod a+rw /mnt/sdX (number)
<gldtn> nickrud, ;) I like minimalist themes which is usually pretty simple
<nickrud> TurTle_, you mean play streaming wmv and quicktime?
<bobJR> oh i know my drive location its /dev/sdf1
<shadeslayer> something like the wifi led,except i want it for my Ethernet
<usser> ZeRo_FeniX_, java script?
<credo> is it mounted?
<bobJR> yes
<bobJR> i cant delete files or write to it
<bobJR> only read
<ZeRo_FeniX_> not sure
<usser> ZeRo_FeniX_, try dillo
<ZeRo_FeniX_> kk
<credo> apply chmod to where its mounted
<bobJR> ok what should i type
<bobJR> ill open terminal
<credo> you know where its mounted?
<kop> sudo chmod 755 /path/to/<filename>
<gldtn> nickrud, hmm from checking out some of the themes that come with ubuntu and some that are being installed with the engines they all have a similar titlebar(original looking title bar) the theme I'm trying to install changes the title bar of the applications quite a bit.. are there any especial engines for that?
<shadeslayer> !led
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about led
<bobJR> this is what is in title bar when i open it or tab bar /media/Seagate
<nickrud> gldtn, got a link to the theme?
<shadeslayer> so anybody anyy idea??
<kop> sudo chown <user> /path/to/<filename>
<credo> user+rwx =)
<kop> I'm sure this question is getting old but <Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" > will RANDER & Nvidia /xinerama play nice w/each other on 8.10  or do I need a bigger hammer ?
<gldtn> nickrud, http://amadme.deviantart.com/art/mookid-Gtk-79798296
<bobJR> im confused its on /dev/sdf1  files are here /media/Seagate   and my linux user name is rmzeppelin
<bobJR> what exactly do i type
<o0splitpaw0o> What I'm doing is setting routing but not sire I have the right "point to point" for the iptables the internel network is already setup with dhcp, just jeed t get 192.168.2.1 forwarded to gw 192.168.1.1 which is the router
<jeeves> how do I set up a VPN into a windows network?
<ross_> where do i get the monopoly game atlantik to work in ubuntu
<ross_> what is the command to install atlantic
<doctor> hi ppl - ubuntu 8.04 stacks after exit from games - like UtR... no sound, no new app to launch... wtc?
<shadeslayer> btw how do i detect what leds are there on my keyboard
<shadeslayer> i need the device name
<nickrud> gldtn, according to the gtkrc file it's expecting the pixmap engine
<nickrud> why it's not working ....
<snow_ru> hi
<o0splitpaw0o> eth0 (internel network) 192.168.2.1 through eth1 (DHCP enabled) to router (GW) 192.168.1.1
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Is there any way to run a GUI web browser inside a command prompt ubuntu?
<kingnothing> anyone care to discuss xfs vs ext3? I'm about to format a 1TB hdd for media and need to figure out what fs to go with
<snow_ru> Why my "tab" for the autocompletion doesn't work ?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> or would I need to install a GUI?
<gldtn> nickrud, yeah that's what I thought.. I checked for that engine to see if it was installed but it was not I installed one but not sure if it was the right one
<nickrud> gldtn, it's also showing an entry for the mist engine, but no definitions for the engine
<snow_ru> anyone can give advice ?
<gldtn> nickrud, yeah I noticed that too
<shadeslayer> kingnothing: wait for ext3
<shadeslayer> *ext4
<o0splitpaw0o> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shadeslayer> how do i detect all my devices in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> as in all leds,etc
<nickrud> gldtn, iirc the pixmap is built in to gnome,  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so
<kingnothing> shadeslayer: unless it's coming out in the next, oh, 15 minutes, that's not going to work for me
<turtle_> ubuntu is soo stable
<shadeslayer> kingnothing: hehe ok
<shadeslayer> how do i detect my led's on the keyboard??
<snow_ru> ?
<shadeslayer> device name
<shadeslayer> i want to run sudo iwconfig eth0 rate autoSubstitute your interface
<snow_ru> Thinking
<gldtn> nickrud; actually I don see that file at that location
<snow_ru> why autocomplete just work in my root, not in the normal user !!!!
<gldtn> nickrud, nevermind found it
<shadeslayer> i need the device name for the scroll lock led
<spike__> nickrud: I have the file
<nickrud> gldtn, spike__ it's part of the -pixbuf engin
<spike__> nickrud: do you know why it doesn't work ?
<nickrud> spike__, nope
<snow_ru> spidey_, why ?
<snow_ru> spike__, why ?
<spike__> = / before I was under Gutsy and I never had a problem like this
<nickrud> spike__, I've picked up a bit about themes over the years, but never spent much time really understanding how they work
<snow_ru> why the autocompletion does not work for normal user ?
<snow_ru> bad
<gldtn> I left the creator of the theme a comment to see if he will respond, but I doubt it.. back in the days I use to create some theme for windowmaker and post it but but never responded to comment really
<spike__> gldtn: are you under intrepid ?
<gldtn> spike__, yes
<Riekal> Hello all
<Riekal> Anyone here from the UK with a mobile phone?
<palomer> how do you burn CDs with ubuntu?
<jigp> Riekal: if you are looking for text mate #textmate
<Riekal> no
<akventure> I can't install psybnc on my Ubuntu 8.04 partition
<Riekal> I'm looking for someone to help me out with a proble.
<Riekal> problem.
<Steff> palomer, with applications? ;) like brasero..
<chronographer> hello. anyone use deluge? know why the web ui doesn't work any more?
<kop> palomer, sudo apt-get k3b
<palomer> err
<palomer> I meant rip
<Seveas> akventure, psybnc sucks anyway, try znc :)
<akventure> I followed these instructions first
<akventure> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC#Running%20psyBNC
<palomer> ahh , grip
<Seveas> palomer, sound-juicer
<jigp> palomer : can you install english ubuntu in a japanese laptop?
<akventure> how do i get rid of the two tarball packages i downloaded of psybnc?
<chronographer> jigp: of course
<chronographer> they keys will be labelled funny is all
<Riekal> jigp - I'm trying to get a dedicated server from ovh.co.uk and they do not sell to ppl from the US..the way they validate your account is through a text message but they only text UK numbers that start with 447
 * kop sticks a wet thumb in jigp 's ear 
<simplexio> jigp: idont see anyreason why ypu coulnd't
<palomer> jigp, how should I know?! 知らない！
<kingnothing> why can't i create an xfs partition with gparted?
<suigeneris> does linux have a command like nbtstat -a in windows?
<chronographer> palomer: wow fancy! <insert japanese here>
<Riekal> so, that's my problem...
<jigp> chronographer: how to install ubuntu in a japanese laptop?
<Seveas> suigeneris, what does that command do?
<Riekal> I assume nobody here is from the UK???
<simplexio> suigeneris: what it does ?
<chronographer> jigp: insert ubuntu cd into laptop... reboot... install as per usual
<Seveas> !ot | Riekal
<ubottu> Riekal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Surlent777> OK, one more question. Why is it that I am able to get online, and yet cannot properly run update-manager?
<jigp> chronographer:  ahh ok. I thought there is another cd to install first hehe thanks
<suigeneris> Seveas, simplexio, it queries the hostname etc. by ip
<kop> Surlent777, software sources , I prefer mirrors.kernel.org
<chronographer> jigp: afaik computers are computers... the world over. (apart from maybe computers in cruise missiles and submarines...they are a little different... but Ubuntu prolly install still) ;-)
<Seveas> suigeneris, smbclient should be able to help you. Read its manpage for more details, my knowledge of it is slightly rusty
<simplexio> suigeneris: yes and no, do you mean  portscan/sambastatus/wins status or what
<Surlent777> kop: even wine's server isn't coming up
<jigp> chronographer:  ok thanks :)
<kop> ps ax | grep named
<sh2> when i open some application. i cannot see the status bar that is located at the bottom of the screen.
<Surlent777> kop: it then tells me "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<suigeneris> Seveas, windows help says: Displays protocol statistics and current TCP/IP connections using NBT
<suigeneris> simplexio, ^^^
<Seveas> suigeneris, smbstatus -p does that for localhost. Don't know if it can do that for remote hosts. But somewhere between smbclient and smbstatus you should get some info
<wangfei> quit
<wangfei> exit
<simplexio> suigeneris: smbstatus can do it remote server, if we are talking about samba shares and filelocks per server
<sh2> how do i make the status bar which is displayed at the bottom of the screen always visible. What is mean by status bar is it is the bar, which contains the start button and displays all the windows in the minimised form at the bottom of the sceen
<sh2> if you select the window you want you just need to click it
<sh2> im unable to see it if i open my browser
<crdlb> sh2: when exactly is the bottom panel not visible?
<Melik> anybody recommend a CLI program like file-roller?
<Seveas> simplexio, ah, good to know :)
<akventure> i'm a complete ubuntu newbie and don't know how to get this ZNC tar.gz package properly installed and configured on Ubuntu 8.04
<crdlb> Melik: tar? :) or do you want some sort of ncurses browser?
<sh2> crdlb: yes
<Melik> would tar be able to extract .rar files?
<Melik> or .7z
<sh2> crdlb: do you understand what im seeing
<akventure> is a page with explicit terminal instructions?
<akventure> i can upack the files...
<crdlb> sh2: I guess you're using compiz?
<Melik> crdlb,  read above
<sh2> im using ubuntu 8.10
<akventure> but then i just have a bunch of files i don't know what to do with
<suigeneris> simplexio, I don't have smbstatus. what package do i fetch?
<scizzo-> Melik: no you need unrar
<scizzo-> Melik: 7z needs 7zip support
<gldtn> nickrud, do you know if Aurora-Engine is a gtk2?
<suigeneris> sorry i have it
<simplexio> suigeneris: not 100% which one has it, i think its on samba-client
<Melik> damn i was hoping just 1 program to be able to do all that via CLI
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Can someone tell me how to start xfce from a command line?
<spike__> gldtn: I think it is but I'm not sure
<Melik> ZeRo_FeniX_,  startxfce4
<ZeRo_FeniX_> ty
<Melik> or u can edit ur .xinitrc file in ur home directory and put "exec startxfce4" and then u can just use startx
<Melik> to launch xfce4
<simplexio> which btings o my mind qwuestion: which command gives owner package for file ?
<gldtn> hmm why did my xchat just closed unexpectedly? strange
<ross_> i would like to learn c++ in ubuntu, what program should i use and where can i get it
<suigeneris> simplexio, mtozses@mtozses-laptop:/var/www/deriaksesuarlar$ smbstatus -p 10.61.2.4 / ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database: Permission denied / messaging_tdb_init failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Seveas> simplexio, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<den_kiev1> хало всем
<simplexio> ross_: minimal setup, build-essential (gcc) and editor you choose
<Seveas> !ru | den_kiev1
<ubottu> den_kiev1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ross_> simplexio: I have installed build-essential
<scizzo-> ross_: you do know that C++ is a programing language right?
<ross_> scizzo: what do you mean?
<ravn1> hey ppl, I have large problems with my ubuntu install. It's swapping like crazy, and I just can't figure out why. If I sum up memory consumption in the System monitor memory column I get something like 400 MB and I have 1 GB in my laptop. Why is it swapping? The computer us more or less useless, having to wait 30 seconds for every little click, what is wrong, I'm geting crazy here....
<ross_> scizzo: it's an object oriented language
<scizzo-> ross_: yes but still a programing language
<ross_> scizzo: so i already installed build essential
<ross_> scizzo: how do i open up gcc
<scizzo-> ross_: you use g++ for C++ files
<simplexio> ross_: gcc file.c++ i think
<riz_man> hey all. is there any command equilvant of sys-unconfig in ubuntu ?
<ross_> scizzo: how do i open g++?
<Seveas> ross_, gcc is a compiler, not something you 'open'. Please google for a c++ course.
<ross_> scizzo: sorry i am confused
<ross_> scizzo: I usually use visual studio for g++
<scizzo-> ross_: $ g++ file.cc
<riz_man> "sys-unconfig" reconfigure all the interfaces setting etc..
<Seveas> riz_man, what does sys-unconfig do?
<Seveas> ah
<simplexio> Seveas: just read man page, im not 100% sure that you can use it to remote server, though it takes ip address argument without complaining
<Seveas> riz_man, dpkg-reconfigure comes closest
<riz_man> avialable in solaris & rpm distros
<scizzo-> ross_: if you want to use a IDE I would suggest you look at anjuta, geany or such applications
<ross_> scizzo: so in other words, i can just open wordpad and then save it as .cc file ?
<simplexio> hmm wrong guy.. suigeneris ^^
<ross_> scizzo: what is IDE
<scizzo-> ross_: yes...since g++ is the compiler
<ross_> scizzo: sorry i am terribly new at ubuntu
<simplexio> ross_: integrated development enviroment
<ross_> simplexio: how do i get that
<scizzo-> ross_: IDE = Integrated Development Environment like simplexio  said
<scizzo-> o lord
<ubuntistas> is anybody here using boxeee?
<ross_> simplexio: how do i get anjuta
<mtholdenss> !artwork
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<riz_man> Seveas, what parameter should I pass to reconfigure my network settings ?
<Seveas> riz_man, that I don't know. I'm using networkmanager to handle that
<suigeneris> thanks simplexio
<mtholdenss> is there a new background for jaunty alpha?
<ross_> simplexio: nevermind i got it from the package manager :x
<ross_> simplexio: thank you
<ross_> scizzo: thank you
<scizzo-> ross_: there is some documentation and guidelines on the ubuntu website for contribution information
<scizzo-> ross_: you can find most information there of how to contribute
<ubuntistas> does anybody here use boxee?
<DigitalKiwi> geany is the awesome
<ross_> scizzo: how did you start off with ubuntu
<spike_> What packages are required to use gtk2 themes please
<Seveas> ross_, if I may make a suggestion -- please learn to use ubuntu before trying to program with it. Makes your life so uch easier :)
<ross_> seveas: can you please give me some guides
<scizzo-> ross_: long time use from Debian and then went over to ubuntu
<simplexio> ross_: "all" software you probably need can be installed using : sudo apt-get install program_name , also you can find software which you need by using command : apt-cache search something ,
<ross_> seveas: i would like some links
<ross_> simplexio: thank you
<Seveas> ross_, search on wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com, those sites give tons of info
<simplexio> knowing howto use computer isnt requirement for programming, but it helps
<ross_> seveas: graci
<mtholdenss> is there a mac ubuntu channel?
<Seveas> mtholdenss, there used to be #ubuntu-ppc when mac still used that processor. Nowadays there's just #ubuntu :)
<spike_> what packages are required to use gtk2 theme please : )
<Seveas> spike_, gtk2 :)
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i log out from boxee?
<spike_> Seveas: I have this package but when I try to use some gtk2 theme it doesn't work
<Seveas> !doesn't work | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<prince_jammys> spike_: try gtk2-engines
<spike_> I have a message like this : gtk2-engines is required
<spike_> when I can found this package ?
<spike_> it is not in synaptic
<prince_jammys> spike_: it's in the main repository
<Seveas>  gtk2-engines - theme engines for GTK+ 2.x
<prince_jammys> at least for hardy it is
<Seveas> for intrepid too :)
<maxagaz> in "sudo myuser -", what is the meaning of the hyphen ?
<Seveas> apt-cache search gtk2-engines shows a few
<mtholdenss> i heard there is new default artwork for jaunty alpha 3, that true?
<Seveas> maxagaz, a typo. The one who wrote that eitherprobably meant su instead of sudo
<neil_d> Hi, I have a printer, I would like to share it so I can connect to it via socket 9100. how do I do this ?
<Seveas> mtholdenss, anyway, what you want is sudo -u myuser -i ---- that gives you a shell as the myuser user
<Seveas> neil_d, you can't. You can share it on port 631 via cups though.
<ubuntistas> is anybody here using boxee
<ubuntistas> ?
<maxagaz> Seveas, then, in "su myuser -", what is the meaning of the hyphen ?
<Seveas> maxagaz, anyway, what you want is sudo -u myuser -i ---- that gives you a shell as the myuser user
<prince_jammys> maxagaz: causes a login shell
<neil_d> Seveas: ok, something is listening on that port.
<xC> morning all! what filesys should i format my new 1tb portable hdd, ext3, ntfs, reiserfs or xfs?
<Seveas> maxagaz, it means 'give me a login shell' instead of 'give me a shubshell'. The difference is the resetting of some environment variables, making the - variant safer
<Seveas> xC, depends on what you
<Seveas> re going to do with it
<spike_> Seaves: I have the package gtk2-engines installed but all of my themes don't work = /
<mib_guvg4wqr> Hey guy I need to add my gateway and modem on a diff n/w using virtual interfaces...
<xC> Seveas: recently gone from xp to xubuntu, and the goal is to keep runing linux and i don't want a portable hdd that is fragmentet all the time
<ganesh> no titlebar for fireox...how di i fix it?
<Seveas> xC, if you're never going to connect it to windows, use ext3
<gldtn> how do I check my gtk version?
<crdlb> gldtn: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<Seveas> xC, reiserfs by now is as dead as nina and ext3 is the standard filesystem for Ubuntu
<shifty5> does anyone know if i can export event notifications from gnome to a terminal?
<spike_> gldtn: Have you found a solution? =/
<xSlack> whats the chmod to make a file rw
<simplexio> xC: and you can actualy attleast read ext2/3 partition from windows nowdays, you just need get that fs driver from somewhere
<Seveas> xSlack, chmod +rw file
<suigeneris> Seveas, simplexio, FYI, I found a perl script that does exactly what nbtstat does
<simplexio> xSlack: chmod u+rw file, for user
<Seveas> suigeneris, would you mind sharing it with me? :)
<suigeneris> Seveas, sure
<simplexio> suigeneris: can you paste link, im intrested to know how its done remote
<xC> simplexio: both read and write with fs-driver in win xp?
<suigeneris> Seveas, simplexio, http://www.watersheep.org/~jim/perl/nbtstat.pl
<simplexio> xC: dunno, i have newer used it, but it reads attlest
<gldtn> crdlb; that's funny I just tried compile aurora gtk engine and it said that I need GTK+-2.10 and on there page it says I need version 2.12 or higher and I have 2.14.4
<shifty5> i have a playstation portable ssh'd into my box, i wanna export gnome event messages to it, anyone know if its possible?
<shifty5> point me in the right direction maybe
<gldtn> spike_,  I might be on to something
<spike_> gldtn: I have the same version
<Seveas> shifty5, yes but not quite trivial. Those notifications are dbus messages. You could create something that listens to them. Maybe that's as simple as a correct invocation of dbus-monitor but I don't know
<crdlb> gldtn: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<shifty5> seveas, could i write a script to constantly reffresh the messages in my terminal?
<Seveas> shifty5, probably
<shifty5> ok thanks i'll look into this
<xC> can i convert ntfs to ext3?
<neil_d> Seveas: got it working, via openvpn and a local LAN
<gldtn> crdlb; is that just needed in order to compile?
<Seveas> xC, no. That means reformatting
<crdlb> shifty5: the dificultly is that those messages are usually on the session bus, not the system bus, so it's difficult to access them from outside
<Seveas> crdlb, ah, you have a point there...
<Seveas> crdlb, though it's not too hard to "steal" the session bus
<crdlb> gldtn: yes, it contains the development headers, which allow code to be compiled against it
<shifty5> crdlib, from what i'm reading dbus-monitor will output that with the -session flag
<gldtn> crdlb; thanks a lot
<xSlack> simplexio: So if the user were (user) would the syntax be (chmod user+rw file)
<crdlb> shifty5: yeah, but you need to have DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS set correctly for it to find that bus
<spike_> gldtn: It works ?
<simplexio> xSlack: nope
<shifty5> ohhh
<Seveas> shifty5, but by default you'll be in a different session than your desktop, if in any at all. You need to find the correct socket to use and set some environment variables
 * Seveas out now
<gldtn> spike; I'm trying a theme that I know every engine that it uses.. I'll let you know in a min.
<simplexio> xSlack: file has few stats like thi: drwxr-x--x  23 sim  sim        4096 2008-08-12 22:19 src
<prince_jammys> xSlack: no. it would be u+rw . the user name is not included. 'u' means whoever owns the file
<ganesh> no titlebar for fireox...how di i fix it?
<spike_> gldtn: k
<crdlb> gldtn: firefox is completely fullscreen? (ie you don't see the panels either)
<xSlack> prince_jammys: its an access.log file which isnt allowing my general user to write to it
<shifty5> ganesh, is that your only application missing a title bar?
<simplexio> xSlack: ls -la shows them in terminal, it means that file is owned by user sim, group that own file is sim, and user has rwx rights and group has read and execute right and other have execute rights (rwxr-x--x)
<gldtn> crdlb, no why?
<gldtn> crdlb, oops wrong person you wrote
<Stevethe1irate> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crdlb> gldtn: oops, sorry :)
<crdlb> ganesh: firefox is completely fullscreen? (ie you don't see the panels either)
<simplexio> shifty5: so you can allow user to write in it various ways, probably easiest way is change permission o+rw file, so all can wirite into it
<xC> Seveas: what's the biggest advantage when running ext3 instead of ntfs on a portable hdd in xubuntu?
<gldtn> crdlb, nick completion can be a pain sometimes
<ganesh> shifty5: yes..only firefox
<simplexio> xSlack: read what i said to shifty5,
<shifty5> ganesh, then go into the view menu
<ganesh> crdlb:yes its full screen
<crdlb> gldtn: especially when I'm looking at a /lastlog :)
<shifty5> ganesh, i don't see a titlebar option in there, so i dunno
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i delete user data from boxee?
<ubuntistas> ~/.boxee/UserData
<crdlb> ganesh: ok, run this in a terminal: gconftool-2 -s /apps/compiz/plugins/workarounds/allscreens/options/legacy_fullscreen -s false -t bool
<crdlb> the problem you're seeing is an overzealous workaround feature in compiz
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Say I setup a VBoxed Ubuntu server, how would I talk to it fro my master windows machine?
<atm0sph> ZeRo_FeniX_: you could ssh to the internal ip?
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: either browse to it in your file manager (set it to "show hidden files"), or with the rm command
<atm0sph> ZeRo_FeniX_: or vncx
<atm0sph> -x
<ubuntistas> with rm? explain
<Flannel> !away > Album|Awy
<ubottu> Album|Awy, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: rm  removes files
<ganesh>  crdlb:ya it worked..
<ubuntistas> how can i remove it?
<Diehardy> is this the PS3 room?
<dash84> ...
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: i just told you
<Diehardy> Well, is it?
<prince_jammys> "show hidden files
<JesseW> I must be missing something: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bug/310331/ -- this bug looks very troubling...
<ubuntistas> where is that?
<Flannel> Diehardy: Try #ubuntu-ps3
<Diehardy> thanx
<xSlack> simplexio: -rw-r--r--  1 root    root       1 2009-02-27 01:50 access.log
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I guess what I was asking is how can I view it from my windows machine, say I setup and index.html or index.php file. How would I direct my windows machine to that file on the VBoxed distro?
<Album> i ehave an away message??
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: your file manager should have a setting to "show hidden files". that will show files and directories that start with a dot
<xSlack> simplexio: nvm got it
<Album> thot it was just a nick change...
<ubuntistas> where is the file manager iam a newbie
<d4n1el> malang
<zeltak> quit
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: the app that you use to look at your files and home dir. "nautilus"
<crdlb> Album: yes, he was referring to the nick change; this is a very busy channel
<Album> so busy you cant change your nick? thats retarded
<d4n1el> rtedgt
<simplexio> xSlack: chmod a+rw acces.log, note, anyone can remove file after that, or modify it. but hey it solves problem
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Any ideas?
<ubuntistas> i have a boxee log file how can i delete it?
<JesseW> Does anyone know what happened to support for dial-up users in 8.10?
<ubuntistas> with rm
<gldtn> spike_, I got http://amadme.deviantart.com/art/T3K-103862094 to get rid of the message which also uses pixmap, but my title bar still doesn't look the same as his screenshot.. must need something else installed
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: man rm
<suigeneris> alsa crashed some time between yesterday and today. can i find out what the problem is?
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: you would need to bridge the connection so the vbox appears as an extra system on your lan
<gldtn> spike_, but the others still give me the error
 * prince_jammys is fed up of people who want to use the command line but can't read docs
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: you can then simply access it as if you had an extra physical pc
<prince_jammys> you want to do it with rm? man rm
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Alright
 * JesseW is too, but would like to have some meta-docs to point them to...
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I'll try that.
<spike_> gldtn: = / so nobody knows how to fix this problem
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Do you have any idea
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Do you have any idea what settings I want to change?
<atm0sph> why would you need to change any settings?
<atm0sph> just make sure sshd is installed
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Attach to: Not Attached, NAT, Host Interface, or Internal Network.
<spike_> gldtn: The theme is nice = ) do you use emerald ?
<atm0sph> try NAT
<ubuntistas> how can i delete my boxee account oes anybody know?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> NAT was what I had it on so that it was merged with my computer
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: ive only done it in vmware aaages ago for a chuckle, i dont know how in vbox
<gimmepatience> What are you using to run your VBOX?
<simplexio> ZeRo_FeniX_: NAT if you want acces to internat with that virtual one
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Windows Vista
<gimmepatience> use bridge mode... not NAT.
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I want it to get a DHCP connection from my router if at all possible
<gimmepatience> Bridge mode.
<ActionParsnip> simplexio: he wants to be able to access the vbox like a true VM (emulating an extra pc) via lan
<gimmepatience> I am using VMware
<atm0sph> *shrug*
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I'll just try them all I guess.
<atm0sph> doesn't vmware give you an internal IP address for the virtual machine?
<ubuntistas> prince_jammys do u have any idea how can i delete my boxee account'?
<ubuntistas> is anybody here using boxee?
<JesseW> ubuntistas: Isn't there a boxee channel for such questions?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Not sure, I'm using VBox because I liked it better than VMWare
<gldtn> spike_, unfortunately not.. like I said I msged the creater of the theme, lets see if I get lucky and get an answer.. do you have msn?
<gimmepatience> yes it does... depending on configuration
<crdlb> gldtn: what's the problem?
<suigeneris> alsa crashed some time between yesterday and today. (how) can i find out what the problem is?
<onetwo> momentul
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: mv ~/.boxee/UserData ~/boxeebackup
<onetwo> momentul : linux
<gimmepatience> I use bridge configuration... and my DHCP router gives me an ip adress
<JesseW> suigeneris: What do the logs say?
<ubuntistas> i mean from the site
<ubuntistas> jammys_prince
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: and if that doesn't work, move it back
<onetwo> momentul
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I'm not sure what bridge mod is called on VBox, Not attached doesn't seem to be working.
<gldtn> crdlb; I keep on getting an error where it says under appearance; "This theme will not show as intended because the GTK theme " is not installed"
<onetwo> momentul
<spike_> gldtn: Yes I have
<prince_jammys> ubuntistas: you mentioned that file, i don't know if that is the correct way.
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: read system logs, if you rebooted then dmesg wont say anything but if yo usimply restarted x you can read through
<gimmepatience> What is your ip adress of your Vista machine?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> It's stuck booting up at "Configuring network interfaces..."
<onetwo> datelor
<ZeRo_FeniX_> 192.168.1.13
<onetwo> datelor
<gimmepatience> ok, and what IP does your VBOX get?
<Hekta> Hi guys
<onetwo> momentul
<ZeRo_FeniX_> It's not getting one as far as I can tell.
<onetwo> momentul
<gimmepatience> ok, then I would suggest you take a look at you manual for VBOX.
<crdlb> gldtn: looks like you need clearlooks, murrine, and aurora
<gldtn> crdlb; the last one I installed I was able to get rid of the message but the title bar is not the same as show by the creator of the theme.. the title bar changes color but not the layout/looks of it.. it still appear as the title bar from human/clearlooks theme
<onetwo> momentul
<crdlb> gldtn: ah, there's no included metacity theme; you need to use emerald instead with that .emerald theme
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I'm just going through the network settings until I get something that has my DHCP give the VBox an ip.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, what could be the keyword to grep?
<gldtn> crdlb, seems like I have all.. what the command so I can see the ones installed
<gimmepatience> you could try using satatci in the meant time.
<ActionParsnip> gimmepatience: vbox systems use a 10.0.x.x IP address
<ActionParsnip> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gimmepatience> set your VBOX ip to 192.168.1.69, and use the same gatweay your vista machine uses
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: how do you mean?
<gldtn> crdlb; so I need to install the gtk2 and use emerald?
<Hekta> I'm having trouble setting up a PXE server
<gldtn> crdlb, or just emerald on it's own?
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<ActionParsnip> !find pxe
<ubottu> Found: kvm-pxe, pxe
<ZeRo_FeniX_> What's the command to set my ip, I'm not entirely familiar with unix command lines yet.
<DigitalKiwi> I thought ubuntu wants to get rid of terminal 0.0
<ubuntistas> how can i delete boxee account from the site?
<crdlb> gldtn: sounds like you've already handled the gtk part, so you need to install emerald and use that as your decorator (which means you also need to be using compiz)
<gldtn> crdlb, also does emerald rely on compiz fusion or can it be run alone?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Ah, I found the setting that has DHCP give it an ip
<gldtn> uhum..
<ZeRo_FeniX_> so I'll mess with this.
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, how am I going to find it?
<crdlb> gldtn: the theme creator  really ought to include a metacity theme since he's not doing anything too fancy with the emerald theme anyway
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Working sweet
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: are you using a 100% command line based system?
<gldtn> spike_, that might be our issue
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I'm using the ubuntu-server-i386
<spike_> gldtn: maybe
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: find what? You dont have to find grep, you just use it, its in your path
<Ravenor> I deleted my swap partition, and replaced it with another one in a different location. I changed my fstab, and swapon -s lists the partition. However, hibernation doesn't work anymore. The computer begins to hibernate, but when I start the computer up again, its a full boot process instead of a resume. Any clues?
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Like I said, I'm not very familiar with unix yet I'm just playing around with it on vbox for fun and trying to setup a web server to test my php scrips on without actually buing a server for now.
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: edit that file and you can configure ip addressing
<spike_> gldtn: I have emerald but it doesn't work too for me ...
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager > left pane's list is missing the entries Attachment Reminder, Audio inline plugin, Automatic Contacts, Backup and restore plugin, Bogofilter junk plugin, Copy tool, Default Mail Client. What DEB program packages do I have to install in order to make these items appear?
<programan> how would i enable these 'options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1' its a bug fix fer my sound
<joost> hello
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, what's EISA?
<gimmepatience> lol Zero_fenix
<joost> a program
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: in vbox you need to set your ip to 10.0.2.1, netmask 255.255.255.0, default gateway as your routers ip address, add to /etc/resolv.conf    nameserver 10.0.2.3
<D_likescookies> Gmorning. anyone knows of any software to do voice recognition for linux?
<gldtn> spike_.. I believe, from what I remember you need to tell compiz to use emerald as a decorator under compiz icon
<gldtn> spike_.. I'm installing it now
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Industry_Standard_Architecture maybe
<suigeneris> programan, put that in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ZeRo_FeniX_> So I can view my VBox server now on my host machine because I changed the network to host interface.
<spike_> gldtn: k tell me if it works
<crdlb> gldtn: the easiest way is to use ccsm and put it in Window Decoration > Command
<gimmepatience> Or you can VBOX a windows XP system, install Apache, PHP and MYSQL on it to test PHP scripts
<ActionParsnip> D_likescookies: do you mean for dictation or system voice control?
<programan> Thanks Sui!
<D_likescookies> both if possible ActionParsnip, but system control mainly.
<suigeneris> programan, oh, don't forget to restart
<ActionParsnip> D_likescookies: apt-cache search gnome voice control
<suigeneris> and no problem
<programan> Yeah... :)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-voice-control
<ubottu> gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): Speech recognizer to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 220 kB
<D_likescookies> awsome! =) thank you.
<ActionParsnip> D_likescookies: apt-cache is awesome
<ActionParsnip> D_likescookies: lets you search for stuff, you can even grep the output
<gldtn> crdlb, you lost me..
<latrell> hello
<latrell> anyone in to answer a quick question?
<D_likescookies> I'm kinda new, I'm still learning commands at this point.
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Plenty of people
<latrell> ok
<Surlent777> latrell, maybe
<latrell> just installed, it (1st time newbie = me)
<D_likescookies> but I made a note for that one.
<D_likescookies> =)
<latrell> a question with the program
<latrell> gparted (to partition stuff)
<latrell> can u resize a partition ?
<Surlent777> theoretically, I think
<ActionParsnip> D_likescookies: its cool, i just find it quicker than synaptic which takes forever
<latrell> like....which is .....being used
<latrell> so say, ive installed ubunto on a partition (only 1 phsyical disk)
<ActionParsnip> !resize | latrell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<ZeRo_FeniX_> How can I get acquainted with the nix file structure for a webserver?
<crdlb> gldtn: oops, I guess that was more for spike_
<D_likescookies> make sense if you're in a hurry.
<latrell> wondering if u can resize it...
<D_likescookies> makes*
<ActionParsnip> latrell: you can resize, make sure you run a backup if the data is important incase something goes wrong
<latrell> nah thats cool, nothing important
<latrell> just only thing...i cant highlight and resize...
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, can't find anything related to alsa in dmesg
<latrell> does it have to be done command line based?
<simplexio> latrell: probably yes, but i dont recommend to even try resize live partition, attleast without backups
<spike_> gldtn, crdlb: I change the command line in compiz, I need to restart, I be back
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: you wont, except alsa modules being loaded in
<latrell> can it be done through some sort of program and not command line?
<latrell> just the gparted program ..the option is not highlighted
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: i thought you said you had a system crash
<ActionParsnip> latrell: gksudo gparted
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, no, just an alsa crash
<latrell> ok
<latrell> ill search for that now one sec mate
<ActionParsnip> latrell: you'll need to do it from livecd so the partitions arent mounted
<matamou> hi, anyone know where to get Acer 7720Z laptop wireless drivers, im bored of this network cable ^^
<matamou> oh, forgot to add the ?
<latrell> yeap i have that installed
<latrell> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> matamou: run lspci
<latrell> thats a good idea
<latrell> ill try that now
<matamou> how?
<ActionParsnip> matamou: that will tell you the wireless chip
<latrell> (its a totally dif computer) ill let u know how it goes
<ZeRo_FeniX_> How can I browse the file system of my server through command lines?
<ActionParsnip> matamou: its a terminal command
<matamou> ok, thanks :)
<ziroday> ZeRo_FeniX_: err ls ?
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: use 'cd' to enter folders.  'cd ..'   to go up a folder. and 'ls' to list contents
<spike_> gldtn: Emerald works !
<ActionParsnip> matamou: once you know the wireless chip (i'llbet money its a broadcom with it being an acer) you can look into how to get it installed
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Ah, getting the hang of it
<ianm_> any ideas why usb-creator exits with "Install failed: Unable to determine the partition number." --- it detected the CD and usb stick correctly
<ZeRo_FeniX_> What's the point of 'cd'?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.2] Evolution > Edit > Plugins > Plugin Manager > left pane's list is missing the entries Attachment Reminder, Audio inline plugin, Automatic Contacts, Backup and restore plugin, Bogofilter junk plugin, Copy tool, Default Mail Client. What DEB program packages do I have to install in order to make these items appear?
<matamou> ok, google it is... thanks again, I used a lot of time finding the solution to this, and got it in 30sec in irc. heh
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: same commands as MSDOS in those situations excpept its cd .. and ot cd.. (note the space)
<ActionParsnip> matamou: its what you know that counts
<akventure> checking for BIO_new in -lcrypto... no
<akventure> configure: error: Could not find libcrypto. Try --disable-openssl
<akventure> ?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Alright, now I've figured out where my online files are (/var/www/...) Now how do I set it up so that I can connect to it via FTP?
<simplexio> akventure: hoe about sudo apt-get install libcrypto++-dev  ??
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<armedking> Is there any way to Add a new Ubuntu user and at the same time make a Ftp user from it with the same Username and Password?
<akventure> will try
<ActionParsnip> armedking: if you run an ftp server, all users by default can log into ftp on the server they are on (if it runs one)
<chiguy> try what ?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> TY, you're just repository of information :)
<ActionParsnip> armedking: and the default is to chroot them to their home dir on logon
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: learning every day
<armedking> ActionParsnip: Yes that was my next point i have to make sure they are chrooted to ~
<ZeRo_FeniX_> What's the nix equivalent to the dos 'ipconfig' ?
<lstarnes> ZeRo_FeniX_: ifconfig
<armedking> ActionParsnip: but that i can figure out. Thanks for the heads up m8
<akventure> chiguy... see simplexio comment
<ZeRo_FeniX_> "-bash: ipconfig: command not found"
<ActionParsnip> armedking: np man, see the link I gave to ZeRo_FeniX_ above, creating the new user isnt needed for you in your case
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: ifconfig
<jigp> hello guys where to locate the pidgin icon? what folder?
<gldtn> spike_, it does work.. but it still gives a problem.. but from some reading I did it can be ignored
<armedking> ActionParsnip: Cheers m8
<gldtn> thanks crdlb
<ZeRo_FeniX_> ActionParsnip: "-bash: ipconfig: command not found"
<jigp> where to locate the icons of the softwares like mozilla firefox , pidgin , gimp , notepad++
<n2diy> ZeRo_FeniX_, good, try ifconfig
<ZeRo_FeniX_> oh lol
<ActionParsnip> jigp: /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin-menu.xpm maybe
<ZeRo_FeniX_> helps to read
<n2diy> :)
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<jigp> ActionParsnip : but I don't see the notepad++ that I installed using wine...
<ActionParsnip> jigp: try: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\  <then tab complete stuff from there>
<ActionParsnip> jigp: unless you didnt install to program files
<kalvin_> hi, can someone help, im tryin to make a shortcut to a folder on my external hard drive, but it wont allow me, how cna i do this?
<ActionParsnip> jigp: you get the idea
<jigp> ActionParsnip: yes. but I installed it in program files..
<akventure> okay... i installed libcrypto...
<akventure> Setting up libcrypto++-dev (5.5.2-1) ...
<akventure> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<akventure> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<FloodBot2> akventure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jigp: then if you tab complete stuff it will turn up
<akventure> but still get this:
<akventure> Setting up libcrypto++-dev (5.5.2-1) ...
<akventure> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<akventure> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<jigp> ActionParsnip: also how to locate the executable files? like mozilla firefox , pidgin and other executable desktop softwares
<FloodBot2> akventure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> akventure: use pastebin in futue please
<xSlack> Anyone know the free port range off hand
<ActionParsnip> jigp: which firefox; which pidgin which <whatever>
<ActionParsnip> xSlack: anything higher than 2000 should be fine
<akventure> ctrl "c" & ctrl "v" are outlawed?
<ActionParsnip> akventure: if its multiple lines like that then yes
<gldtn> how can I run MPD as myself at boot? I put mpd to run under gnome session and it runs as root, thus not reading the config files I have in my ~/ dir.. or do I need to link something together?
<jigp> ActionParsnip: the icons of pidgin , firefox etc? because I want to put them in my dock.where to locate the executable firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> akventure: imagine if we all started pasting huge blocks of text, the channel would be useless
<_DEL> i am having troube with my wireless card, hw do i activate it in terminal? its name is ath0
<ActionParsnip> jigp: try rummaing round in the place i pasted earlied
<ActionParsnip> jigp: you could always run: sudo find / -name *.png
<n2diy> _DEL,  sudo ifup ath0
<jigp> ActionParsnip : what about the executable mozilla firefox.desktop?
<kop> I'm sure this question is getting old but <Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0" > will RANDER & Nvidia /xinerama play nice w/each other on 8.10  or do I need a bigger hammer ?
<_DEL> n2diy, thank you
<crdlb> kop: you probably shouldn't be using Xinerama
<kalvin_> im tryin to make a shortcut to a folder on my external hard drive, but it wont allow me, how cna i do this?
<n2diy> _DEL GL
<gldtn> did my question make since anyone?
<kop> crdlb, kinda fingered that but it is dual head
<ActionParsnip> jigp: thats just a glossy file that points to the executable and sets a tonne of other stuff, if you open the .desktop in a text editor it will tell you where its icon comes from
<carpii> gltdn, how are you starting it?
<dayo_> what would you say is the recommended minimum free space for an 8.04 installation?
<SandGorgon> hi guys... i was trying out a program to send a UDP message to localhost at port 5005 - wireshark reports ICMP  as Destination Port unreachable (also a message on UDP_CHECKSUM_INCORRECT) - any ideas on this ?
<dayo_> or rather, what is  the *ideal* free space for an 8.04 installation?
<crdlb> kop: the proper way is to just use twinview (ideally, you'd use XRandR 1.2, but nvidia only supports 1.1, which has no multimonitor capabilities)
<defrysk> dayo_, 10 gigs should do fine
<n2diy> dayo_, 5 gig
<_DEL> it will work on a 8 Gb hd, dayo_
<ActionParsnip> dayo_: I'd say about 5%
<Jari--> hi, anyone tried out the GNOME Pictures Folder screensaver? where does it pick up the images from ?? it's showing blank here
<Jari--> I have tried ~/Pictures ~/Desktop/Pictures ... no luck
<crdlb> kop: it's a bit confusing because XRandR 1.2 and twinview both provide the Xinerama extension to let applications know where the physical monitors are in the full X screen (which contains both), but this is not the same as the Xinerama you enable in xorg.conf
<kop> crdlb, which brings us back to the original problem no gui or cmd line control of screen res atm
<ActionParsnip> Jari--: check te config for the screensaver. you may be able to make it a custom folder
<dayo_> defrysk, n2diy, _DEL, ActionParsnip: thanks! :o)
<Jari--> ActionParsnip: I have the config file, and it has no option for this
<ActionParsnip> Jari--: i dont use gnome so i can only mak intelligent guesses
<Jari--> ActionParsnip: does KDE have screensaver for this? slideshow?
<_DEL> i prefer fluxbox environment
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Jari--: i think so, i dont use screensavers. i turn off my monitor. but yes i think it does
<crdlb> kop: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> _DEL +1 fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Jari--: i think its one of the default screensavers in the xscreensavers package
<_DEL> my only prob, have a hard time remembering my terminal commands for all that i do, so many and brain has so little free space left
<ActionParsnip> Jari--: try: apt-cache search screen | grep -i saver
<horchata> is the amd64 image appropriate for a core i7 system?
<ActionParsnip> _DEL: just make scripts, no need to remember then :)
<_DEL> true that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> horchata: if its a 64it chip then yes its fine
<crdlb> horchata: if you want 64bit, then yes
<lk_> 谢谢
<kop> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/123701/
<crdlb> kop: ok, you're using Xinerama, and you don't want to be
<kop> got that much
<Jari--> ActionParsnip: I have like 300 screensavers installed and none of those can make a simple slideshow work ;D
<kop> option twinview and try again ?
<crdlb> kop: in ServerLayout, remove the Screen 1 line and the Xinerama line
<DigitalKiwi> each time jari speaks he lowers in level?
<ActionParsnip> Jari--: maybe someone else can help, or try later. different users on the channel an stuff
<DigitalKiwi> just imagine if he was jari++
<DigitalKiwi> eventually he would be OVER 9000!
<crdlb> kop: you could additionally remove all the duplicate Screen/Device/Monitor sections, but that's not necessary since they'll no longer be referenced by ServerLayout
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: must be losing exp ;)
<kop> crdlb, you did get that this is a dual monitor setup ...
<crdlb> kop: yes
<lunixo> test
<ActionParsnip> test ok lunixo
<prince_jammys> Jari--: are the images huge files?
<crdlb> kop: twinview (and XRandR 1.2) use a single X screen, just like hacky Xinerama used to accomplish
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Jari--> prince_jammys: regular jpegs
<Jari--> also, the plasma screensaver shows up a blank screen, but all of the opengl ones work OK
<prince_jammys> Jari--: i'm surprised you can't get a simple slide show
<ActionParsnip> haha !test is classic
<africaman> hi
<_DEL> yeah it is i like it
<africaman> how can i install GStreamer plugins for my pc
<ActionParsnip> _DEL you seen this one?
<ActionParsnip> I love you ubottu
<africaman> my sound will not work
<_DEL> i looked u the commands while back
<africaman> can any 1 help me
<_DEL> its posted on a site somewhere
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras africaman
<defrysk> ! africaman > codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about africaman
<stickboy> gr, can't seem to install sigc++-2.0 perhaps is the package name changed? that's what an error message told me i required in order to build an app from source, but it's no where to be found. any ideas/
<defrysk> ! codecs > africaman
<ubottu> africaman, please see my private message
<lunixo> question: why topics are typically technical?
<JesseW> lunixo: er, it's a technical forum, maybe?
<lunixo> isn't there anything else to discuss, just wondering!
<defrysk> lunixo, question, why why ?
<bazhang> lunixo, this is ubuntu support channel ; offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lunixo> i c
<lunixo> i must look like a fool. thanks for letting me know though!
<bazhang> np
<matamou> would it be smart to remove Vista from gparted? or what would be the best choice for this?
<Dykam> Need some help to get my wifi-dongle right. Atm, it does work using ndiswrapper, but only when outplugged during initial boot and plugged in when the ubuntu loading screen appears. Too late or too early and a reboot is needed to get wifi to work. Any idea to get it fixed? Ndiswrapper does report error's when pluggin the adaptor to late.
<Jari--> prince_jammys: oops, it seems that I have two versions of xscreensaver installed
<kop> crdlb, now that the second monitor isn't there now ...
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: can you boot to recover root console with it in?
<Dykam> What do you mean? btw, I'm currently in ubuntu with wifi
<africaman> where can i locate this codes
<jigp> hello guys what is the best dock for ubuntu 8.04 gnome desktop?awn won't work to me
<bazhang> africaman, using the package manager
<crdlb> kop: now run nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: reboot and press esc when grub shows up, select recovery mode and drop to root console (all with dongle in) you can then read dmesg. You may want to see if there is a bug report relating to the wifi chip you are using
<milda[UG]> hi, i trying to start IRC bouncer on my PC, i started it, but i can not connect BNC with my IRC client. It's working only with ip 127.0.0.1, but no with my local network IP 192.168.*.* or public IP .. can i fix it on my pc ? how ?
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: you could also try adding some bootoptions to disable acpi which may make it friendlier
<africaman> i have just installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and it kind but it still do not work
<Dykam> why/what
<defrysk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad also installed africaman ?
<lk_> some advices for learning linux
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: reboot, press esc to show grub menu, select recover mode for your current kernel, then select root console. type dmesg | less and use cursors to read up and down the log to see what is going on
<sleepy_cat> lk_: what linux platform u wanna learn
<bazhang> !rute | lk_
<ubottu> lk_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: have the usb thing in all the time
<Dykam> ok
<Dykam> ActionParsnip2, is dmesg not logged/
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: dmesg IS the log
<Dykam> because I can't reboot now, I've some downloads running
<africaman> yes
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html lk_
<defrysk> log the log
<africaman> it has
<Dykam> ActionParsnip2, I know, but why reboot... it must be somewhere in the log already
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: you dont haveto do it immediately, jeez
<defrysk> africaman, what are you trying to play /
<defrysk> ?
<Dykam> sorry, ActionParsnip2, you sounded like it...
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: well you could also check that too, just for useful info
<africaman> defrysk>yes
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: its a computer, yu could tunr it off, go on holiday for 20 years and come back. It doesnt matter
<kop> crdlb, ok that's a first , it didn't segfault , now where to save EDID data ?
<africaman> my sound will not just come or sound
<Dykam> I know ActionParsnip2 :P I'm not stupid, I just yhought you where planning to help me at this moment :P
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: if you can have it in during a full boot to root console then you can read dmes there too
<defrysk> africaman, doubleclick your soundicon in the panel and see if all slides are open and unmuted
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: if the dmesg looks ok then start looking into extra kernel options
<fizzmahon> does anyone have their own website and can spare to help a fellah for 10 mins?
<white95> How do you open a .conf file in tex mode in the console to use sudo
<_DEL> know f any good tutorials for fast track? the ones on the sight aint helping too much
<ActionParsnip2> !ot | fizzmahon
<ubottu> fizzmahon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seriouslycgi> weird -  this is the first time ive had to change my xorg.conf on OZOS (to set up dual monitors) and the xorg.conf contains very little yet the screen is configured, its an e17 distro(dont know if that makes a difference) i just dont want to edit xorg if there is another file to edit instead )
<kop> fizzmahon, what up ?
<Dykam> ActionParsnip2, dmesg does show errors when repluggin the wifi dongle. nevermind, I'll ask againif I've the appropiate logs
<c_nick> who wanted to learn linux here
<africaman> when i doubleclick it this is erro that show No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<crdlb> kop: erm, not sure, but it should let you configure multihead
<crdlb> nvidia isn't really my cup of tea
<neil_d> white95: do you mean "gksudo gedit <file> &"
<defrysk> africaman, that is weird
<africaman> yes
<bobsd> hello there
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: you need to try and get to read it if it crashes, the sshd may start before the dongle is addressed so yu may be able to ssh in to check dmesg
<defrysk> africaman, did you have sound before ?
<c_nick> can u tell me which linux distribution u wanna learn..maybe i could guide u better..
<africaman> yes
<white95> neil_d:  thanks i have to sticky that one always use it
<africaman> all the time
<Dykam> ssh in?
<defrysk> africaman, did you use packages from other distros , or mix repositories ?
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: yes, use ssh to get a remote console so you can access the system, as long as the server is running you can access it
<africaman> i install some addons for vmbox yesterday and today my sound will not come
<Dykam> ActionParsnip2, I don't have a second pc available... and absolute no experience with ssh
<_DEL> africaman probably needs drivers
<ActionParsnip2> Dykam: hmm, not so good
<defrysk> africaman, i dont know much about vmbox, but maybe it has something to do with it, but its beyond my capabilities, sorry
<africaman> thanks any way
<sh1> im unable to see my panel when i open a mozilla browser
<ziroday> sh1: try press F11 twice
<ActionParsnip2> africaman: make sure you have installed the guest additions and that sound is enabled in the vbox's settings
<defrysk> africaman, maybe _DEL can help you out
<sh1> ziroday: i have not enabled mozilla in full screen mode
<africaman> del> can u help me
<africaman> DEL>can u pls help
<defrysk> africaman, did you read ActionParsnip' s response ?
<africaman> yes
<defrysk> good
<africaman>  i am on it
<dayo_> how do i upgrade one package?
<ziroday> sh1: okay, try hold alt and left click to move the window down
<bohemian> anyone has a script that can be simply ran to shutdown the system with root access?
<ziroday> dayo_: open update manager deselect every pacakge besides that one and update
<doc``> ok my speakers (usb-ones) are fucked up
<_DEL> im not good with it, but i seem to always have probs like that, ussually turns out to be drivers africaman
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I could really use some one on one help
<sh1> ziroday: surprisingly it worked
<seriouslycgi> my onboard graphics isnt showing in lspci what else can i do to find it?
<doc``> they find them sometimes but sometims not
<dayo_> ziroday: on the server. not the desktop
<ziroday> sh1: great to hear it
<sh1> the full screen checkbox us unchecked
<defrysk> dayo_, sudo apt-get upgrade <package>
<sh1> i dont know how it worked
<ziroday> dayo_: sudo aptitude upgrade <packagename> should work
<ActionParsnip2> africaman: if you dont have vbox guest additions you dont get much in the way of virtual hardware
<Pontif_La_Rouge> has anyone had experience with HP Pavilion TX2000 to run ubuntu?
<sh1> ziroday: can you elaborate on the command?
<ziroday> sh1: sorry, not quite following you :). What can I do for you?
<ActionParsnip2> Pontif_La_Rouge: what piece of hardware is rtroubling you?
<dayo_> defrysk, ziroday: ok, i'll try that on my desktop first to see if it works
<Pontif_La_Rouge> Ahhh ActionParsnip, I left kubuntu and went for ubuntu, got my wifi working straight off
<africaman> i installed the gust additions last 9t
<ActionParsnip2> Pontif_La_Rouge: cool
<Pontif_La_Rouge> ha
<Pontif_La_Rouge> but everything else is giving me trouble
<ActionParsnip2> Pontif_La_Rouge: like what?
<bohemian> ActionParsnip2: >	anyone has a script that can be simply ran to shutdown the system with root access?
<sh1> ziroday: can you tell me why F11 need to be pressed twice. and everytime i open mozilla. i need to press F11 twice to see the panel
<Pontif_La_Rouge> the touchscreen, getting the screen to rotate
<defrysk> dayo_, if its a downloaded package sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package
<Daft_Punk>  is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<ActionParsnip2> bohemian: sudo shutdown -h now
<ziroday> sh1: ah right with you, because for some reason firefox has decided to open up in full screen mode by default. You can try delete/move your profile and see if that fixes it
<ActionParsnip2> Pontif_La_Rouge: i'd websearch the model name with ubuntu on the end, ive never setup touchscreen
<Pontif_La_Rouge> and also if there's a way to shut off the annoying beep sound everytime I hit backspace too much or what have you would be fantastic
<Roxy> I had a quick question, I am trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy but the upgrade keeps failing and apparently the prerequists-sources.list file has the original archive location listed and I don't know what to change it to.
<ActionParsnip2> Pontif_La_Rouge: blacklist the pcspkr module and sudo rmmod it
<sh1> ziroday: if full screen profile is enabled View->FullScreen check box must be checked. however in my case it is unchecked
<africaman> actionparsnip2> i have not install any os yet and i ust added the guest addition and some addons vmbox
<Cycom> Pontif_La_Rouge: blacklist is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bohemian> ActionParsnip2: thanks, but how do i create a script that other user can simply run and i can embed the sudo password.. by the way i use sudo poweroff, how do they differ with shutdown -h
<ziroday> sh1: as I said, I have no idea why it does it. If you want a permanent fix then you can try deleting/moving your firefox profile.
<sh1> ah
<sh1> aye, thank you
<shruggar> every now and then, the window list on my panel just stops showing any new windows. removing the window list from the panel and re-adding it doesn't help, though restarting X seems to. Any ideas?
<shruggar> the "window selector" menu does seem to show all the windows
<ActionParsnip> bohemian: you'd have to make the shutdown command not need sudo which is a risky game
<ActionParsnip> africaman: how can you install guest additions if you dont have an OS installed on the vbox?
<defrysk> shruggar, you mean of the same desktop, of from all desktops ?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670302
<shruggar> defrysk, I'm not using multiple desktops
<shruggar> defrysk, and I have tried turning on multiple desktops and switching between, last time this happened. no difference
<bohemian> ActionParsnip thanks for the reminder but i'm using Userful Multiplier program that creadtes mulseats in ubuntu but it can't shutdown with normal unless you excute command in terminal
<defrysk> shruggar, you can check the prefs of your window list
<_DEL> join #fasttrack
<defrysk> shruggar, its possible window grouping has been turned on
<ActionParsnip> bohemian: if you check that link, it links to a gentoo page which will allow you to put users in a shutdown group, then give the shutdown group admin access over the shutdown command
<ActionParsnip> bohemian: this will allow you huge control
<bohemian> ActionParsnip yes reading now thanks
<ActionParsnip> bohemian: np
<Roxy> I had a quick question, I am trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy but the upgrade keeps failing and apparently the prerequists-sources.list file has the original archive location listed and I don't know what to change it to. <--- Oh and I can't locate a suitable fix so the system will use old-release instead of archive.
<constantine> best book for learning ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> so what if I put in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and it says permission denied
<shruggar> defrysk, actually.. I don't remember this happening before, but selecting "show windows from all workspaces" shows everything
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html constantine or ubuntu kung fu
<defrysk> shruggar, maybe you have more desktops running without knowing it ?
<corinth> Anyone know the terminal command to have Elisa do a complete rescan of my collection?
<kop> crdlb, this too has it's down side ...
<constantine> bazhang thanks I'll check it otu
<constantine> out
<shruggar> defrysk, is "desktop" the same as "workspace"? Everything is currently visible in front of me, it's only on the window list that it's not showing them
<kop> crdlb, maximizing a window REALLY maximizes it
<defrysk> desktop is not same as workspace
<n2diy> I've munged my testbox with Sbackup. Synaptic thinks my apps are installed, but they aren't in the menus, and when I try to run them from the cli, apt-get reports they aren't installed!? Ideas?
<akventure> I'm having a real problem getting ZNC to properly install on Ubuntu 8.04
<akventure> http://imagebin.org/39475
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I'm really enjoying ubuntu, but I hate the feeling that everytime I enter something in terminal and it doesn't work that I'm screwing stuff up badly
<defrysk> shruggar, workspace is the deskop you actually see
<shruggar> defrysk, where do I configure multiple desktops, then?
<crdlb> shruggar: are you sure your window manager isn't dying?
<n2diy> Pontif_La_Rouge, as long as you aren't using sudo, you aren't screwing anything up.
<crdlb> kop: mhh, that shouldn't happen as long as both monitors are enabled when X starts
<defrysk> shruggar, add a workspace switcher to your panel
<matamou> hi, so how do I remove that crappy Vista from my hard drive using Ubuntu? If i try something myself ill screw up this whole computer!
<crdlb> kop: XRandR 1.2 doesn't have that limitation, but of course nvidia hasn't added support yet, still
<Pontif_La_Rouge> crdlb, you workingo n getting screen rotation working?
<defrysk> shruggar, and set it to the amount of workspaces you wish
<crdlb> kop: also, you can statically enable twinview in your xorg.conf, but I have _absolutely_ no idea how that's done
<Pontif_La_Rouge> or are you just discussing
<shruggar> crdlb, new windows still get decorated, can be moved, clicked on, raised, etc, those are all functions of a window manager, right?
<crdlb> shruggar: yeah
<defrysk> shruggar, and it is the same , sorry
<kop> crdlb, I'll find it , some day
<crdlb> shruggar: which window manager are you using? it looks like that taskbar stops working without a WM, so maybe the WM is breaking in some respect
<akventure> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/include/znc': Permission denied
<akventure> make: *** [install] Error 1
<kop> crdlb, it's this or deal with ATI or MAtrox or ...
<akventure> http://imagebin.org/39475
<chilli0> Hey all, Does anyone know how to bridge ubuntu wireless with xbox360? so the xbox360 doesn't need an adapter (P.S i dont have a xbox 360 yet i might get one if i can do this)
<crdlb> Pontif_La_Rouge: just trying to help kop setup twinview
<Pontif_La_Rouge> have any advice on setting up window rotation?
<kop> crdlb, Thank You
<shruggar> defrysk, I've had a workspace switcher on the whole time, though I've set "number of workspaces" to 1 (I've got two monitors and one workspace here at work, while at home I have one monitor and two workspaces, so having the switcher turned on lines things visually the way I'm used to seeing it)
<shruggar> crdlb, I'm using whatever the default is. I tried using compiz for a while, but my video card at work can't handle it at a decent resolution, so I think I'm back to the default now
<n2diy> Does Ubuntu/Linux have a decent Flight Simulator now?
<dishwasherjoe> I have a disk I want mounting at start-up, how would I go about doing this?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<shruggar> crdlb, (ubuntu 8.04)
<crdlb> shruggar: hmm, it's _extremely_ unlikely that metacity would break like that (which is what you'd have with visual effects on None)
<ActionParsnip> !info flightgear | n2diy
<chilli0> Thanks actionParsnip
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2223 kB, installed size 5924 kB
<panesar_sandeep> <chilli0>: why don't u try using some emulator for linux
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> np chilli0
<ActionParsnip> np n2diy
<doc``> ok, is it just me or in unraring in ubuntu way slower then windows?
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0 : get a free xbox emulator and joystics
<chilli0> mm
<chilli0> does it work very well?
<defrysk> doc``, its you ;)
<dishwasherjoe> Yeah I've noticed that aswell doc
<ActionParsnip> doc``: never timed it i must say
<shruggar> crdlb, yeah, visual effects are set to "none" and ps -fe|grep metacity lists a process
<doc``> i mean it feels really slow
<dishwasherjoe> Especially for split rar's
<_DEL> know a room for metasploit?
<doc``> yes split rars is what im doing
<ActionParsnip> doc``: could always run winrar in wine to see if its faster
<shruggar> is there any way to ask a window what workspace it thinks it's on?
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0 : m not sure cause i hv jst heard about it but if u would b able 2 run the emulator on your system u can buy joystics later.
<chilli0> mmk il have a look
<doc``> feels like a bad workaround though
<DigitalKiwi> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<akventure> why would permission be denied when i try to make a directory?
<crdlb> shruggar: if you can see it, it's on the current workspace :)
<ActionParsnip> doc``: its proprietary http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAR
<lolipop> where can we get a free crossover linux :P
<ActionParsnip> lolipop: you dont
<ActionParsnip> lolipop: i think yuo can get a trial period
<defrysk> DigitalKiwi, :)
<akventure> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/include/znc': Permission denied
<AlexALX> salutare
<dishwasherjoe> I have a disk I want mounting at start-up, how would I go about doing this?
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0 : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-440278.html
<shruggar> crdlb, is there a way to restart the window manager without restarting X / closing all open things?
<ActionParsnip> akventure: sudo mkdir /usr/local/include/znc
<AlexALX> e cineva din ro?
<lolipop> ActionParnsip: too bad
<crdlb> shruggar: you can run 'metacity --replace' in Alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> lolipop: well its paid for software, try wine instead
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0 : sorry no emulators for linux
<omfgeiwhtqer> why arent there many good polished closed source non free apps for linux? (like pixelmator, coda, etc, etc on mac)
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0 : but u can get one for windows and den run it via wine
<AlexALX> how do i make a openvpn tunnel????
<lolipop> ActionParsnip: i need to run Adobe software :(
<panesar_sandeep> just give it a try
<AlexALX> how do i make an openvpn tunnel????
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: what do those do?
<bohemian> ActionParsnip regarding gentoo wiki for creating groups with shutdown permission, the article is removed. you have other links?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, wow, Flightgear is a large program.
<ActionParsnip> lolipop: then you could try qemu or shell out for crossover / cedega
<omfgeiwhtqer> just examples of non free apps
<shruggar> crdlb, well now /xchat/ is showing up on the list.. so.. it's different to what it was :)
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: its a full 3d game, of course it is
<Pontif_La_Rouge> is there any easy way to change the look of ubuntu?
<omfgeiwhtqer> why arent there many non free DESKTOP linux apps
<omfgeiwhtqer> Pontif_La_Rouge: is there any easy way to change the look of ubuntu?; it is easy
<ActionParsnip> bohemian: try websearch: ubuntu shutdown as user
<bazhang> omfgeiwhtqer, closed source?
<omfgeiwhtqer> closed source and non free
<AlexALX> is there enyone how can answere me please?
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: open office is a desktop app and is free
<defrysk> omfgeiwhtqer, you seen to think non-free is usually better ?
<defrysk> seem*
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, five years ago I couldn't get it to install on FC1, so why am I complaining?
<AlexALX> buzz
<omfgeiwhtqer> yes
<bazhang> omfgeiwhtqer, please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<defrysk> omfgeiwhtqer, you must be a troll
<omfgeiwhtqer> no
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: i could name a billion apps but im not going to
<omfgeiwhtqer> name just 3
<bazhang> omfgeiwhtqer, its offtopic here.
<omfgeiwhtqer> pm
<shruggar> crdlb, but still not all the windows :/
 * defrysk smells a troll
<AlexALX> buzz
<AlexALX> buzz
<AlexALX> buzz
<FloodBot2> AlexALX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: firefox, pidgin, thunderbird, wine, devede
<omfgeiwhtqer> firefox is free
<omfgeiwhtqer> and open source
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: tuxracer, urban terror
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: they are all available for linux and open source
<shruggar> crdlb, (I ran:  nohup metacity --replace >/dev/null 2>&1 &    from within X )
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, is Flightgear going to run ok on plain jane hardware?
<omfgeiwhtqer> plus mozzila has a way of earning money from it
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: runs ok on my 1.6Ghz AM2 with 1Gb RAM and onboard nvidia 6250
<ActionParsnip> omfgeiwhtqer: thats because it makes it so it can charge
<dash84> a 14 y/r wrote the first code for firefox
<DigitalKiwi> someone just told me in another channel urban terror was not open source
<DigitalKiwi> so which is it
<dash84> using netscape as a base
<fakebird> yeahhhhhhhhh
<omfgeiwhtqer> how the hell is, for eg, somebody going to make a website editor and earn money from it by giving it away for free
<stickboy> Anyone know how to get dia to export an ER diagram as a MySQL script?
<panesar_sandeep> dash84: thats quiet amazing
<fakebird> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap
<bazhang> omfgeiwhtqer, please stop
<panesar_sandeep> hail opensource
 * akventure thinks ActionParsnip may be the only one doling out help on the channel
<panesar_sandeep> :)
<joejc> how do i get my comuter to boot without having a keyboard connected?
<dash84> sarcasm?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, ok, the cpu I can match, my ram is 256m, and the v-card is plain jane onboard whatever. Time will tell.
<ActionParsnip> joejc: tell your bios to no halt on any errors (like no keyboard no mouse etc)
<akventure> observation
<Seedso> joejc, installed ssh?
<joejc> yes
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: just tweak settings
<joejc> would that be under file, storage, security, power or advanced?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, I've been playing with linux for ten years, that comes as a given. :)
<Roxy> Anyone available to help, currently?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: i assume nothing in here, millions have only used it a week. I treat everyone equal
<ActionParsnip> !ask | roxy
<ubottu> roxy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chilli0> panesar_sandeep:  looks like none are avalible
<matamou> Please help me! How do I remove Vista from a partition in my hard drive, not messing up Ubuntu?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, We're all newbies. :)
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: indeed
<shadeslayer> can someone point me to a repo where i can find Xtleds??
<joejc> whats network service boot?
<Roxy> Oh I see, sorry "I had a quick question, I am trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy but the upgrade keeps failing and apparently the prerequists-sources.list file has the original archive location listed and I don't know what to change it to."
<Phreakish> matamou all i hav found is to reformat C:
<ActionParsnip> matamou: format the partition would be my guess, it will remove ALL data on the partition so copy out anything you want beforehand
<ZeRo_FeniX_> What's the command to go to a directory there's ls and c something
 * shadeslayer shakes n2diy hands and welcomes him to the ' open ' worls
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Roxy
<ubottu> Roxy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shadeslayer> **************d
<shadeslayer> *d
<Phreakish> cd
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: cd
<ZeRo_FeniX_> ty
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0: u can try cxbx by using it via wine, just giv it a try
<matamou> ActionParsnip : will it harm the grub?
<n2diy> shadeslayer, thanks
<shadeslayer> :)
<Phreakish> would anybody know why an avi file which plays normally on windows skips in totem
<shadeslayer> n2diy: what are you using??
<Pontif_La_Rouge> how would I add a command to the rc file in /etc/init.d?
<Phreakish> while all the rest play fine
<shadeslayer> Phreakish: use VLC
<n2diy> shadeslayer, 1.6g amd, 256m ram, 8g HD, running Hardy
<oskar-> Phreakish, i suggest an error in the file, which some codecs can handle and some not
<shadeslayer> hardy?? why not lbex??
<kraut> moin
<n2diy> shadeslayer, LTS
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> hm still cant that repo
<Daft_Punk>  is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)
<Roxy> Oh ActionParsnip, I already modified the sources.list file with the altered old-release lines. My problem is that when I attempt to do the version upgrade the manager defaults to "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main/debian-installer" which doesn't exist and the prerequists-sources.list will not accept the old-release address
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: is xtleds added in the Kubuntu repos??
<Phreakish> thats another problem when i click vlc media player nothing happens
<ZeRo_FeniX_> How do I create a new file?
<ActionParsnip> !info xtleds
<ubottu> Package xtleds does not exist in intrepid
<shadeslayer> Daft_Punk: use a GTK theme
<Phreakish> same if i right click avi and hit play with vlc
<shadeslayer> checked that already
<n2diy> shadeslayer, I don't need LTS, but I like setting comfortable for three years, if I wanted to upgrade every six months, I could use Windows! :)
<oskar-> ZeRo_FeniX_, touch <filename>
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0: so , is it working ???
<cooldduuudde> phreakish try running vlc in terminal and see what error you get
<ActionParsnip> Roxy: you could edit all the codenames of your release to the next one up in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadeslayer> n2diy: well i like to be on top of things
<Roxy> Okay
<ActionParsnip> Roxy: if its that old, i'd recommend a clen in stall of intrepid / hardy (or wait a few weeks for Jaunty)
<cooldduuudde> cooldduuudde
<Daft_Punk> shadeslayer, i am using a gtk theme but using a file in my home dir, i can only make the text for icons white or black, not white with black outline or something so they can be seen on both dark and light bg's
<|HSO|SadiQ> I get disconnected from the internet .... NetworkManager: <WARN>  pppd_timed_out(): Looks like pppd didn't initialize our dbus module
<ActionParsnip> Roxy: there may be a more graceful way to do it but im not sure
<Phreakish> cooldduuudde vlc is not supposed to be run as root
<Roxy> Alright, I just assumed Feisty wasn't all that old
<n2diy> shadeslayer, so did I, and then I got burned with the DOS 6.0/6.2 BS, where running chkdsk killed your HD.
<Roxy> I'll try modifying the lines though
<|HSO|SadiQ> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cooldduuudde> phreakish i just said run in terminal, not as root
<shadeslayer> Daft_Punk: Daft_Punk: hmm,maybe you can customize the theme
<Phreakish> i am logged in as root
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> :O
<cooldduuudde> lol...then log in as normal user
<Daft_Punk> shadeslayer, that is not an option for a GTK theme
 * shadeslayer nevers logs in as root
<ZeRo_FeniX_> I found this guide on how to setup some stuff for phpmyadmin and it say to: 3. Go to /etc/httpd/conf.d directory and create a file with the name phpMyAdmin.conf (anything with the .conf extension will be parsed by Apache) and write a simple command: Alias /phpMyAdmin /usr/share/phpMyAdmin  but something doesn't exist anyone have any ideas what to do here?
<panesar_sandeep> chilli0: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xbox-emulator-for-linux-298473/
<shadeslayer> Daft_Punk: uh yes it is
<Phreakish> is there any way to run it in root just out of curiosity
<ZeRo_FeniX_> the httpd dir doesn't exist is it
<Daft_Punk> shadeslayer, ok where is the option in any GTK theme (default) to change just the text color of the desktop icons?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> so I'm assuming that there's a different place where I should be making this file.
<shadeslayer> Daft_Punk: use rt click>appearences>theme>customizw
<shadeslayer> *e
<Daft_Punk> shadeslayer, there is no option in there...
<shadeslayer> in colors
<shadeslayer> tab
<cooldduuudde> phreakish wait a min
<shadeslayer> Daft_Punk: colors tab>selected items
<shadeslayer> >text
<cooldduuudde> nope gksudo vlc isn't workin....u can't run it as root
<SuperMoopies> Lets say I wanted to check then set updates to download automatically only at 2-6 AM. How would I go about doing that ?  A crontab with some kind of apt-get update && (something here) ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Daft_Punk, hey dude ;)
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Any ideas where I should make this file? as stated above?
<Daft_Punk> shadeslayer, perhaps you are unsure as to what i am trying to accomplish, you know the icons on your gnome desktop? they have text underneath them to identify what the icon is. the text is default white, but can be changed to black or another SOLID color by creating a file in your home directory with a simple script that overrides the default. I want to make the text black with a WHITE outline or vise versa so it can be seen on both
<Daft_Punk>  light and dark backgrounds, the way you have mentioned is to change all the text in gnome, not just the desktop ones, also, it does not affect desktop text at all
<b3rz3rk3r> Daft_Punk, i thought you solved that last week?
<|HSO|SadiQ> is there an alternative for network-manager??
<oskar-> SuperMoopies, you may want to use unattended upgrades
<ActionParsnip> SuperMoopies: apt-cron ;)
<shadeslayer> ooohhhhh
<ActionParsnip> !info apt-cron
<ubottu> Package apt-cron does not exist in intrepid
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, why is your not b3r now? also, no, that was to solve it for LIGHT backgronds (changing it to black) but some backgrounds are light AND dark (like a gradient) and renders that useless
<ActionParsnip> !info cron-apt
<ubottu> cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 220 kB
<phreakish> cooldduuudde thanx
<SuperMoopies> ActionParsnip, I'm in Hardy
<ZeRo_FeniX_> does it matter where I put a .conf file for apache to read it>
<Tarinaky> I have a friend who needs '3c509.ko'. I don't use Ubuntu so I've no idea how to find out what package he needs to install.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: find that repo??
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: yes it has to be where its expected
<SuperMoopies> oskar-, how would I check in to that
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: which repo?
<shadeslayer> xtleds
<b3rz3rk3r> Daft_Punk, hehe, ,that sux.. so you want inverse color scheme now?
<matamou> is it possible to backup the Whole ubuntu to a usb-hard drive so that I could bring everything back up after I format my hard drive?
<Tarinaky> I did a google search but this would be easier if I knew what sites or tools you're meant to look this up with.
<ZeRo_FeniX_> ActionParsnip: Well I'm trying to make a .conf file with this in it "Alias /phpMyAdmin /usr/share/phpMyAdmin" where should I put it to work correctly? any ideas?
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, no, i have a background that has a gradient from light to dark and i need the text on icons to be viewable so i need them to be dual colored, or shadowed, or bordered or something like in windows so you can always see it
<doc``> ok has anybody used some usb speakers, mine are driving me crazy, have them working but not properly
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, why is your name b3r now instead of b3z
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/tleds
<panesar_sandeep_> chilli0: heres something for bridging i suppose, http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbgm/
<phreakish> hey cooldduuudde if you can run stuff as root using sudo why do hackers always try to gain root
<b3rz3rk3r> Daft_Punk, ah.. just felt like a change
<phreakish> sorry if im dumb
<panesar_sandeep_> :how do u imploy reverse programming/engineering on windows applications
<Mal3ko> is there something way to tweak to achieve smooth connection
<oskar-> SuperMoopies, it is in unattended-upgrades. but maybe it is not so comfortable in deciding when the download should take place
<Mal3ko> something to*
<SuperMoopies> oskar-, ehh
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, damn text is driving me insane
<panesar_sandeep_> :how do u imploy reverse programming/engineering on windows applications
<NateBenton> Hi there, everybody :)
<panesar_sandeep_> hi
<Daft_Punk> NateBenton, floods?
<NateBenton> I bought myself a dedicated server the other day and plan to rack her in Chicago on the 8th, choosing Ubuntu as my distro of choice for the OS.
<kop> panesar_sandeep, at the risk of getting the boot ,  "with a bigger fsck'n hammer"
<b3rz3rk3r> Daft_Punk, i realize that this isnt really a good fix for your problem, but in the mean time a plain background would do the trick no? At least until you can figure out this text color junk
<NateBenton> However, my only problem is it doesn't have a CD drive. No problem there's the netboot, right? But does the server edition have a netboot version? :/
<panesar_sandeep_> kop: wat does dat mean
<ZeRo_FeniX_> anyone know any opensource alternatives to cPanel?
<NateBenton> ZeRo_FeniX_: zPanel
<NateBenton> not open source, but free.
<NateBenton> It also has Zantastico.
<n2diy> panesar_sandeep, That is probably beyond the scope of this channel, maybe the folks in #linux-kernel would have a clue?
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: what is cpanel, we have no idea
<NateBenton> The free alternative to Fantastico :PO
<kop> panesar_sandeep, honestly w/o being a M$ partner the only way is emulation
<NateBenton> I'm going to be using zpanel myself ZeRo_FeniX_
<|HSO|SadiQ> I get disconnected from the internet .... NetworkManager: <WARN>  pppd_timed_out(): Looks like pppd didn't initialize our dbus module...how can I fix it???
<ZeRo_FeniX_> cPanel is a web control panel for accessing various web functions
<NateBenton> ZeRo_FeniX_: http://thezpanel.liquid-network.net/home/
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, your simpleton answer, has increased my level of frustration and rage towards the situation, and i now feel it appropriate to destroy something
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Says for windows, I'm looking for a unix based one.
<NateBenton> But yeah, does anybody know if the server version has a netboot like the desktop.
 * Daft_Punk slowly turns green and giant with veins buldging out, all of his clothes rip off except for his purple shorts... he screams in agony and anger AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<NateBenton> ZeRo_FeniX_: it is? o_O
<b3rz3rk3r> Daft_Punk, lol.. we wont like you when u are angry?   :p
<ZeRo_FeniX_> That's what it said on the website banner
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, it depends if you like death mwa ha ha
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NateBenton> ZeRo_FeniX_: it works on both
<Stevethe1irate> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daft_Punk> b3rz3rk3r, there you go, angering the ops... perhaps you should be the green one
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NateBenton> "zpanel - Hosting control panel for Linux and Windows"
<Daft_Punk> bazhang, i can't for i am banned from offtopic
<kop> bazhang, kill joy , it's not that busy atm
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Guess I didn't look close enough. I've heard of webmin, might try that.
<aperson> hello, I have a script that I am trying to run via cron, but it isn't working, it mostly runs gnome-screensaver-command -l
<NateBenton> But anyways, I'm assuming there isn't a netboot for the server version :P
<ActionParsnip> aperson: did you chmod +x it?
<bazhang> Daft_Punk, then stay on topic here
 * Daft_Punk cries 
<aperson> ActionParsnip: yes, I tailed /var/syslog and the script runs
<aperson> ActionParsnip: and I keep seeing sh processes spawned, but they aren't locking the screen
<ActionParsnip> aperson: and do you have #!/bin/bash as the top line in the script?
<aperson> ActionParsnip: I can manually run the script fine
<ZeRo_FeniX_> What's the command to download a .deb package then install it?
<ActionParsnip> aperson: then its the cron syntax thats bad
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<aperson> ActionParsnip: it runs via cron
<aperson> ActionParsnip: it just doesn't work via cron
<Administrator_> dawda
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: if its not on repo, download it as a file then run: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: you will have to satisfy deps manually
<OntzA> hi there
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Flightgear takes a lloonngg time to load, initially, hopefully this is all setup?
<Stevethe1irate> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amt2> is there any place where I can ask about IPC?
<petski> aperson, please check where PATH is set to
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: should be, its configuring your profile with default fg stuffs
<Administrator_> hi there
<NateBenton> So would using Ubuntu, even if it isn't the server version, on a dedicated server to rack, there's nothing wrong or unstable about it, right?
<aperson> petski: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<NateBenton> seeing how I can't install the server version due to lack of a netboot
<NateBenton> installing the desktop and then racking it in a datacenter can't hurt, right?
<OntzA> has anyone know if it's possible to mirror existing installation? (I mean, create software RAID-1 adding a new hard drive)
<aperson> petski: should I set that in the script?
<petski> what does `which gnome-screensaver-command` say?
<ActionParsnip> NateBenton: thats fine, you'll be using resouces for X but otherwise its fine
<petski> the PATH cron uses could be different then the path in YOUR shell
<ActionParsnip> OntzA: you can dd the data over and it will be identical
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Yes, while I'm waiting, I could be studying IFR, as I'm running out of daylight. :)
<aperson> /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command
<OntzA> I know
<ZeRo_FeniX_> ActionParsnip: how do I download it as a file? what's the command for that?
<ActionParsnip> OntzA: dd if=/dev/<source disk name> of=/dev/<destination disk name>
<petski> okay, replace "gnome-screensaver-command -l" with "/usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command -l" to see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: do you have a gui?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> negative
<NateBenton> ActionParsnip: Any tips to kill down the resources after it's all installed and done? I'm assuming things like removing the GUI would help :P, but anything else you can suggest?
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: wget http://wwww.whatever.com/path/to/file
<Administrator_> can i do unattended instillation with ubuntu?
<ZeRo_FeniX_> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> NateBenton: you could always uninstall the x server and the desktop environt and the window manager
<OntzA> the question  is how can you set up the raid-1 afterwards or Linux doesn't have any problems when you use mdadm to create the raid with that existing data and partitions
<amt2> is there any place where I can ask about IPC?
<NateBenton> Thanks :) I'm sure that'll help. I mean, it's a shame there isn't a netboot for the server version and all, but, I'll take what I can get, haha :)
<petski> amt2, try here, maybe someone knows the answer
<OntzA> I suppose it adds some sort of sectors to identify raid drives
<ActionParsnip> OntzA: you can just copy the data over then access your raid controller to configure the array
<ActionParsnip> OntzA: if its fakeraid (yuk) then im not sure
<petski> aperson, any luck yet?
<OntzA> I do not have a raid controller, I want to set up Linux software raid
<naoshige> hi
<amt2> well, probably my question is extremely vague, since I don't knwo anything about the specifics of IPC. But basically, I'm listening for a message inside a loop. The first time I send the messages, it is successfully detected by a mailbox. But after that, I keep sending more messages, and it seems like they're never detected. What could be wrong?
<naoshige> how many recipients can i put in gmail's to field?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | OntzA
<ubottu> OntzA: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<aperson> petski: gnome-screensaver is running apparently, but my screen didn't lock
<NateBenton> Anybody have any tips on how to harden the server when it's all installed?
<administrator_> hvhgcvhgcv
<ActionParsnip> NateBenton: get fully updated and configure iptables
<bazhang> administrator_, english please
<ActionParsnip> NateBenton: you could also install bum before removing the gui to remove unnecessary services from voot
<Tryfon>  hi guys just a small question.. how can i get an input that is like "<number>+ <number>" and store each number and operator  into a variable int number 1 ,2 and char sign?
<Tryfon> sorry wrong chanell
<NateBenton> ActionParsnip: thank you for all your help. I'm jotting this all down, haha :)
<ActionParsnip> NateBenton: you have a lot to learn
<NateBenton> Yes, I know. >.<
<ActionParsnip> !bum | NateBenton
<ubottu> NateBenton: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<petski> amt2, could you paste example code in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Daft_Punk> Tryfon, i can see how ubuntu be confused with math...
<Tryfon> lol c++
<Daft_Punk> Tryfon, i can see how ubuntu be confused with c++
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: the terminal command are very C++ like
<Tryfon> hehe
<Tryfon> its c actually X
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, I apologize, I only speak elvish, yittish, klingon and english
<Tryfon> iXD
<NateBenton> I'm sorry if I've been annoying you, ActionParsnip :P But usually, the only servers I ran were test servers in a non-live environment, and I want to make sure i get this right before I rack it.
<petski> aperson, gnome-screensaver might be using some other environment variables as well. Try "man gnome-screensaver" for clues
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I just downloaded a file to my desktop called linuxwacom-0.8.1-6.tar.bz2, and I'm using the next command in the guide which is tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.1-6.tar.bz2 and it's giving me a funky error
<amt2> petski, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/123723/
<victoria> hi
<NateBenton> Hi victoria
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: i speak english, french, some italian, american and australian
<Daft_Punk>  hi victoria
<victoria> hi
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, english, american, austrailian are all the same
<bazhang> Pontif_La_Rouge, did you not try wacom-tools ? its in the repos
<amt2> petski, lines 337-362 are the most relevant i suppose
<ActionParsnip> Pontif_La_Rouge: is the file in your home directory?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> It says cannot open, no such directory, error is not recoverable
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: i know, thats the point )
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Pontif_La_Rouge> it's saved to my desktop
<victoria> i was reading that the splash screes should be on preferences but i cant see it there
<kop> <Pontif_La_Rouge> that's    tar -xjvf
<victoria> any idea where it is
<phreakish> is there any way to downgrade kernal 2.6.27 to 2.6.25 to work with the hirte rt2870 driver
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, your point seems as dull as a butterknife
<Pontif_La_Rouge> oh they must've left out the dash
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: its a joke.....
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, i must have missed the punchline
<bazhang> !info wacom-tools
<ubottu> wacom-tools (source: wacom-tools): utilities for Wacom tablet devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.1.4-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 178 kB, installed size 680 kB
<OntzA> ActionParsnip: that document is too simple, I already know how to set up software raid with new drives. But reading some of the links it has given me an idea
<phreakish> is there any way to downgrade kernal 2.6.27 to 2.6.25 to work with the hirte rt2870 driver
<Pontif_La_Rouge> I got the same error kop
<ActionParsnip> OntzA: as long as you reach the goal then thats cool
<victoria> NateBenton: i wonder where is the splash screens option?
<phreakish> is there any way to downgrade kernal 2.6.27 to 2.6.25 to work with the hirte rt2870 driver
<kop> <Pontif_La_Rouge> that's    tar -xzvf   ?
<ActionParsnip> phreakish: you may need to compile the driver for the older kernel. If you got the module in a package then it will follow you in the kernel once installed
<NateBenton> victoria: What do you mean? When booting a live CD, for example?
<aperson> petski: looked at the man pages for both gnome-screensaver and gnome-screensaver-command to no avail
<matamou> Hello, could anyone please help me removing/formatting my ntfs partition to make it a part of Ubuntu partition?
<Stevethe1irate> Hi, having problems getting my sound working... When opening amarok, getting a "xine could not detect any sound drivers" error...
<Pontif_La_Rouge> yes kop I used tar -xzvfyes
<ActionParsnip> matamou: run: gksudo gparted
<Pontif_La_Rouge> sorry
<Stevethe1irate> !gparted | matamou
<ubottu> matamou: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pontif_La_Rouge> that's what I used and no luck
<phreakish> action parsnip it says i need kernal.lzm to compile but it also says it not work with 2.6.27
<phreakish> on the forum i mean
<ActionParsnip> matamou: you can format it there and then use it as data storage or whatever you wish
<victoria> not a live cd.. i already have ubuntu installed, and i want to change the spalsh screen.. i download one and im reading the instructions that the splash screen option should be on.. sytems > preferences.. but i cant see anything there.. so any idea?
<ActionParsnip> phreakish: then i guess you are stuck
<matamou> thanks, only thing is that I cant see the Ubuntu partition in Gparted?
<tengulre> I want to print process like , Loading 1-100%, I using echo -ne "$COUNT%" COUNT=$(($COUNT+1)), how to do?
<Stevethe1irate> Hi, having problems getting my sound working... When opening amarok, getting a "xine could not detect any sound drivers" error...Anyone keen to help me fix it?
<ActionParsnip> matamou: does it all show in: sudo fdisk -l
<phreakish> what sound card do you have
<Pontif_La_Rouge> ok kop I think I figured out my mistake but now I got a different problem
<Stevethe1irate> phreakish: lspci would indicate 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<matamou> ActionParsnip: it still shows only sda1 and sda2 there :o ?
<phreakish> is there any drivers installed
<kop> Pontif_La_Rouge, as long as it's not contagious
<phreakish> aka does it work at all
<Stevethe1irate> alsamixer says : │ Card: HDA SIS966                                                                                                                             │
<Stevethe1irate> │ Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<Stevethe1irate> oops, formatting.
<victoria> Daft_Punk: hi
<ActionParsnip> matamou: then im guessing your other partitions arenet seen. Im guessing those are your / and /swp
<Pontif_La_Rouge> haha well there's this oozing puss, lol jk  the error I got now is "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"
<victoria> Daft_Punk: im trying to install a new splash screen.. but i cant found the option to change it.. i already download the one i want.. but i just need to know where to change it:)
<cumulus007> how to change Ubuntu's welcome message in teh tty?
<Myrtti> cumulus007: /etc/motd.tail
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Anyone know how to turn off SSL in apache 2?
<Stevethe1irate> phreakish: Otherwise, not sure what drivers are on.
<cumulus007> thanks you
<aperson> would anyone know why this script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/123724/ won't run via cron?
<cumulus007> is it made executable?
<Myrtti> aperson: escape the spaces
<cumulus007> why
<cumulus007> there are quotes around it
<Myrtti> oh, no, wait
<amt2> petski, did you get a chacne to look at it?
<phreakish> try googling drivers for it and installing those otherwise I'm afraid i'm too new to the scene to be of much help
<victoria> hello can someone help me. i need to know where can i change the splash screen
<Myrtti> I'd put ${file}
<aperson> Myrtti: it runs fine by itself, just not via cron
<Stevethe1irate> Hi, having problems getting my sound working... When opening amarok, getting a "xine could not detect any sound drivers" error...Anyone keen to help me fix it?
<Myrtti> victoria: which splash screen, the one when you login in gnome?
<cumulus007> of course
<petski> amt2, i did, unfortunatly, i don't know the answer (I'm at work currently, so i can't dig deeper)
<phreakish> try asking actionparsnip he seems knowledgable
<cumulus007> aperson: cron runs at root
<victoria> Myrtti: yes, i already download the one i want.. now i just need to change it.. where?
<cumulus007> aperson: and cron doesn't know on which tty X runs
<amt2> petski, ok, thanks anyway
<CraigGB> hi, just wondering if i force intrepid to upgrade to jaunty using the 'update-manager -d' method, when the karmic koala early builds are released will it automatically upgrade to them too?, many thanks if anyone answers:)
<cumulus007> aperson: you have to add the screen number of X to the screenshot commands
<Stevethe1irate> phreakish: I'll wait for someone to offer help :D
<phreakish> stevethelirate you might have to ask 5-6 times
<phreakish> i did :)
<Stevethe1irate> phreakish: I am not new to IRC oke.
<phreakish> sorry just trying to help :(
<Stevethe1irate> np
<Peddy> How can I list all symbolic links in a directory?
<ActionParsnip> stevethepirate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102064&page=3
<phreakish> like i said i am really new to the scene
<Stevethe1irate> Peddy: ls -n | grep -> should show most.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: seems like a solution there
<Stevethe1irate> I mean, ls -n
<Stevethe1irate> ta action
<aperson> cumulus007: it is supposed to lock the screensaver, and it is running on my user
<adante> hi, is it safe to install rpms in ubuntu?
<ziroday> adante: no
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: i'd rename instead of deleting though :)
<ziroday> adante: what are you trying to install?
<DIFH-iceroot> !alien | adante
<ubottu> adante: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Dolunay> hi
<adante> ziroday: install vmware server
<cumulus007> aperson: is Cron running on your user, not root?
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: thanks :)
<Peddy> Stevethe1irate, thanks, but it says "syntax error near unexpected token `newline'"
<aperson> cumulus007: I set it up via crontab -e, not sudo crontab -e
<ZeRo_FeniX_> Is anyone familiar with apache? if so how can I turn off ssl?
<ziroday> adante: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<ActionParsnip> ZeRo_FeniX_: i'd ask in #apache
<aperson> cumulus007: and when I tail /var/syslog it says it runs via my user
<cumulus007> aperson: I think you need to specify the screen number
<aperson> cumulus007: how would I go about that?
<adante> ziroday: cheers!
<cumulus007> aperson: I don't know
<Peddy> Stevethe1irate, is there a way of listing just the link names, so I can pipe them into another program?
<dennda> rkhunter reports several files like useradd have been changed recently. I did an update yesterday. Does rkhunter not take into account changes due to updates?
<Marsjanin> Hello. About a year ago I added some command to SOME running/booting script, and now I can't find it. Please, help me. It could be some init.d or initd.something, I'm looking for it almost a hour and nothing. I added some hdparm -S command there, now I want to edit that value.
<Peddy> Stevethe1irate, what I ultimately want to achieve is converting them all to hard-links, problem is there are a lot of them.
<Dolunay> Türkçe bilen var mı :)
<mdoneal> Question: does Linux have good HFS+ support?  I wanted to pull some files from my friend's OSX HD...
<ziroday> Peddy: try ls -H
<ActionParsnip> Marsjanin: try executing: history | grep init
<Peddy> thanks ziroday
<Marsjanin> ActionParsnip: I'm afraid I edit that in gedit :(
<ActionParsnip> Marsjanin: if you want to execute the EXACT command again, use: !<number in list>
<ActionParsnip> Marsjanin: then it should be in recently opened in gedit (maybe)
<quibbler> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Marsjanin> No; I want to find a file :) Recently, nope... after a year? :]
<cumulus007> apgot it
<cumulus007> aperson: got it
<ActionParsnip> Marsjanin: sure why not, it may keep the last say 20 in hich case it may still be there
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Flightgear is not going well, my hard drive has been thrashing for 30 minutes, my screensaver kicked in, and I can't get back to my screen, and I can't Ctrl+Alt+Fx to a terminal, I think I may have to ssh into the box to see what is happening?
<Marsjanin> What _text_ files Ubuntu is processing when booting?
<Testrum> Hello
<cumulus007> run this: DISPLAY=:0.0 xhost +
<Peddy> ziroday, that doesn't list only symbolic links... basically I'm trying to pipe the symbolic links into this program: http://ryans-bliggity-blog.blogspot.com/2006/10/convert-soft-links-to-hard-links.html because I can't understand its syntax.
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: yikes, crazy stuff
<Peddy> Marsjanin, have a look in /etc/init.d/
<aperson> cumulus007: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<CraigGB>  hi, just wondering if i force intrepid to upgrade to jaunty using the 'update-manager -d' method, when the karmic koala early builds are released will it automatically upgrade to them too? as i wish to use jaunty but no pre releases after that, many thanks if anyone answers:)
<cumulus007> aperson: does it work now
<Marsjanin> Peddy: yup... I did already
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, yes, and ssh isn't responding!
<Stevethe1irate> ActionParsnip: Doesn't seem to help :(
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: does ctrl+alt+backspace work?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: bah
<Peddy> Marsjanin, when you first did the text-file thing, were you making a new one or editing a previously-created one?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: make sure amarok is set to use the right sound settings
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, I just tried it, no, wait, I have a terminal now on F2.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: does it work okay after a reboot
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: good enough
<Stevethe1irate> Its set to xine as engine, alsa as output container
<Stevethe1irate> ActionParsnip: Um, I just restarted?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: do sounds work in other apps?
<Marsjanin> Peddy: I'm afraid I don't understand You. I think I'll edit an existing file... Just I cannot find it. I forget what file that was. :/
<Stevethe1irate> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried.. only really amarok
<Stevethe1irate> Ok, VLCs sound doens't work
<Peddy> Marsjanin, so you edited a system file, not created a new one?
<Stevethe1irate> But no error messages
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, I just tried it, and it didn't work. My terminal on tty2 is going to time out at log in.
<aperson> cumulus007: nope
<Marsjanin> I remember SOME "init.d", "init.rd", "initd.something", "rc or rd.local"...
<cumulus007> aperson: I'm sorry, I don't know then
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: well thers your next step
<aperson> cumulus007: thanks for your help
<Peddy> Marsjanin, gedit /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: reboot if you can
<Marsjanin> Yup, I edited an existing file, that has previously "IIRC" only a comment line.
<cumulus007> np
<Stevethe1irate> ActionParsnip: But um, nonetheless.. I still need to fix my sound.
<Marsjanin> Do You think the file could be removed by the system somehow?
<Peddy> Marsjanin, isn't it /etc/rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: well yeah but if sound works in other apps and just not amarok then you have isolated the issue. If yu have zero sound then you have a system wide issue
<Stevethe1irate> Yeah, got that.
<Stevethe1irate> Looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Stevethe1irate> atm
<dennda> What is QM_MODULES?
<shadeslayer> !qmmodules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmmodules
<Marsjanin> Peddy: BINGO. Very big Thanks...
<dennda> ubottu: no worries, me neither :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dennda> ubottu: i know i know...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huffameg> hi! i have a problem with my flash player. when i'm on myspace, i get a message to activate javascript and to download the latest version of my flash player.. i've installed the flash player from adobe but it doesn't seem to help. what am I missing? can anyone help see if i've installed it right and if i've missed something?
<Peddy> Marsjanin, you're welcome, enjoy.
<Huffameg> do i, for instance, have to restart X?
<Marsjanin> :)
<shadeslayer> !flash | Huffameg
<ubottu> Huffameg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<shadeslayer> whats the package for dual display??
<shadeslayer> xandar??
<shadeslayer> !xandar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xandar
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kop> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> shadeslayer, /msg ubottu please
<shadeslayer> xrandr right
<shadeslayer> i am
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, was it you I was setting up Flightgear with?
<bazhang> shadeslayer, no you are not
<shadeslayer> uh yes i am
<shadeslayer> i have a query open with him
<bazhang> shadeslayer, type this: /msg ubottu msgthebot
<shadeslayer>  */her
<bazhang> shadeslayer, that avoids flooding the channel
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: well, i told you of it
<BigMike> .
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i know,but i couldnt remember the package namw
<shadeslayer> *e
<ziroday> BigMike: is there something we can help you with?
<shadeslayer> :)
<bazhang> shadeslayer, then check the factoids list
<BigMike> no just checking to see if I am still online
 * Grimmjow-Laptop is back.
<quibbler> BigMike: you are!
<zilleplus> annyone from belgium
<ziroday> BigMike: #test is probably a better place to check
<vigo> Can I shrink an install of Ubuntu, I would like to resize the partition for backup purposes?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, ok, the box became unresponsive, couldn't bring up o tty, or ssh into it, so I did a hard shutdown, and I'm trying over again, I suspect 256m of ram isn't cutting it?
<zilleplus> hey all got big problem with ubuntu server 8
<Stevethe1irate> ActionParsnip: /dev/dsp cannot be opened.. is that bad? xD
<Stevethe1irate> [00000454] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<BigMike> ok ty no harm done I suppose
<ziroday> zilleplus: well we need to know your problems to help, as well as whether its 8.04 or 8.10
<shadeslayer> xrandr is too complex for me
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: check what FG needs
<zilleplus> okey
<Stevethe1irate> [Just checking out the VLC errors as I download the new the new alsa drivers]
<shadeslayer> something simpler for dual displays??
<ActionParsnip> Stevethe1irate: not sure man, go find out
<zilleplus> i installed ubuntuserver 8 no problem
<hamid11771> hi
<Stevethe1irate> Heh, am doing so.
<zilleplus> but when i started it and logged in
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zilleplus> i can't open anny files
<zilleplus> nothing works
<zilleplus> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<zilleplus> this site is the one i use for information
<quibbler> !enter | zilleplus
<Huffameg> shadeslayer: even after having read the troubleshooting part i still don't know what's wrong..
<ubottu> zilleplus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zilleplus> okeyyy
<Dykam> can't find a way to create a symbolic link / shortcut using nautilus
<shadeslayer> Huffameg: sorry i have to go somewhere,that was just a generic link
<ziroday> zilleplus: what exactly are you trying to open?
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: use terminal
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: its way easier
<zilleplus> /etc/network/interfaces is for the configuration of the network when is use it it say's  no such file ore directory
<Dykam> ok
<defrysk> shadeslayer, try zarfy
 * Dykam opens terminal
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Umm, ok, but I don't think FG knows either, for giggles, I clicked on the mouse, and now I have my control consule, but the HD is still busy. But maybe now I can play/fly?
<glitsj16> shadeslayer: grandr is a gui for randr you might have a look at
<ziroday> zilleplus: what command are you executing to open it?
<shadeslayer> ok byee
<shadeslayer> thanks for the tips
<aperson> cumulus007: apparently cron and gnome-screensaver-command don't work together
<zilleplus> i just logged in and filled this in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: not sure my man, ive not used that in aaaaages. I just know of it
<ziroday> zilleplus: you need to slow down and answer my questions. What exactly is not working?
<zilleplus> /etc/network/interfaces i need to open this file for network configuration
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Ladies and gentelman, please fasten your seatbelts, this _will_ be a rough ride. :)
<ziroday> zilleplus: right, how are you trying to open the file currently?
<zilleplus> but it say's no such fil ore directory
<zilleplus> yes
<zilleplus> just logged in on account
<ziroday> zilleplus: *how* what command you you running
<vigo> zilleplus: su?
<ziroday> zilleplus: using text editor, nano, *how*
<ActionParsnip> o please not su
<zilleplus> well is type in /etc/network/interfaces nothing more nothing less
<CraigGB> hi, just wondering if i force intrepid to upgrade to jaunty using the 'update-manager -d' method, when the karmic koala early builds are released will it automatically upgrade to them too? as i wish to use jaunty but no pre releases after that, many thanks if anyone answers
<vigo> hehe
<cheku> hi
<cheku> #malaysia
<ziroday> zilleplus: well you need to put a text editor there, try sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<cheku> #asia
<ziroday> CraigGB: it won't
<vigo> cheku: /join #whatever
<ziroday> cheku: do you have something we can help you with?
<CraigGB> ah okay, thanks
<zilleplus> hey thanks
<ziroday> !terminal | zilleplus also read this to understand how to use the terminal
<ubottu> zilleplus also read this to understand how to use the terminal: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> CraigGB: you can lock versions of certain packages in apt
<glitsj16> aperson: if you want cron to run GUI applications, you will need to export the display # .. look at the tips section on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Huffameg> i have installed the latest version of adobe flash player and the test page says it's fine, i have also, as far as i can tell, activated javascript, but i still get the error message at myspace telling me to install and activate. i've checked the troubleshooting part on help.ubuntu but i don't understand what's wrong. someone who can help me?
<aperson> glitsj16: I am exporting the display
<ActionParsnip> !info karmic
<ubottu> Package karmic does not exist in intrepid
<glitsj16> aperson: getting any errors (i take it things don't work right know) ?
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: is your linux 32bit or 64bit?
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: i have no idea.. :S
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: can you paste the output of uname -a    in here please
<lollan> H
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: you can copy / paste to and from terminal
<vc6> hi. i've screwed my /tmp folder and now it has the wrong chmod rights. can someone tell me which ones i need to set?
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: uhm. sorry.. you'd have to go step by step for me here.. i'm not fluent in ubuntish. :S
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: open a terminal, type 'uname -a' without 's and press enter, copy the text and paste it in here
<lollan> I installed unbuntu on my USB disk but it wrote grun into the mbr of my internal hdd, so I wrote back the mbr and then I thought that If from the bios I ask to start from the usb key it will work, but it didn't. What I want basically is to install ubuntu on my usb disk, all of it.
 * Ace2017_- fails at booking a plumber
<lollan> s/grun/bgrub/
<ActionParsnip> vc6: mine is owned by my user and it 700 all the way down
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: Linux Brainbug 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Mon Jan 26 00:13:11 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping.
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: nice job
<aperson> glitsj16: holy crap, it locked it, I don't know what I did :)
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: :D
<snek> i'm having a problem with Vino, eventhough I set 256 colors in the client it seems to always transfer fullcolor.. anybody have any ideas about this?
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: ok, it says i686 which means its 32bit
<aperson> glitsj16: though now I can't get it to unlock my screen
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: mine says: Linux fileserver 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:28:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vigo> lollan: Maybe put the USB stick in and run fix grub
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: it says x86_64 == 64bit
<glitsj16> aperson: unlock via cron ? or what do you mean exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: so this is super easy
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: i see.. ok.
<vc6> ActrionParsnip: and this is the default?
<MaxiPsycho> ... i have a question, with wubi and lubi (making the system run inside a loopfilesystem) since lubi doesn't like 8.10 (or 9.04 for that matter) is there a way to do a similar system (or use wubi installer and run it on grub bootloader, not windows)?
<aperson> glitsj16: I am using blueproximity to lock/unlock my display when I am away from my computer
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glitsj16> aperson: ow i see, didn't follow your thread from the start sorry
<lollan> vigo: I am going to reinstall it, since I rewrite the mbr with windows booter, but I don't want to have the same problem twice, my idea was to install ubuntu all on my usb drive and then plug it if I want to run linux.
<sezoom> hello
<sezoom> how to change the order of authentication in ssh to GSSAPI,......, publickey
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: will remove flash as well as all straggling packages doing nothing then will download a fresh copy from the repository and install it
<sezoom> how to change the order of authentication in openssh to GSSAPI,......, publickey
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: okay, i'll try
<aperson> glitsj16: no worries, I'm trying to get my nas to run blueproximity rather than my desktop
<SeJo> all i have set fs.file-max=1048576 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<SeJo> but when starting ulimits -n still shows 1024
<SeJo> why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: if thats no good theres one other way (youo will need to close all browsers before testing)
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping. Any help?
<aperson> so I can have my desktop shut itself off and have my nas turn it back on when I'm in range
<snek> I'm using  xvnc4viewer but even if I select 256 colors the server seems to always end up sending full color.. anybody know any fixes?
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: i doesn't seem to help..
<MaxiPsycho> ...i guess no one knows, typical, just when i like an idea...
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: ok let me get something
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: download and extract this: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<vigo> lollan: Yes, ok, just download the USB or to USB, then maybe want to set BIOS to look for USB as first boot, or just boot into windows, then it might autodetect, that would be like running from a liveCD. sorta
<glitsj16> SeJo: there might be entrees in /etc/security/limits.conf that overrule sysctl
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: then in terminal run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Flightgear is not ready for prime time, it has locked up my test box again.
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: then id log a bug of some sort, try get it up to scratch
<vigo> lollan: If the system is not installed, it is not installed, see what I mean?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: all i can suggest is: apt-cache search flight
<cfenix> hola?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, Rger that, ok on the search, I wanna fly not debug! :)
<lollan> vigo, sorry I didn't get that. what do you mean by download the usb ? The system is installed but can't boot because I deleted grub, I already set the bios to start the usb drive but ubuntu didn't start.
<snek> i actually use flashplugin-nonfree from the jaunty repositories
<SeJo> glitsj16: nope
<SeJo> glitsj16: nothing in there
<quibbler> !es | cfenix
<ubottu> cfenix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vigo> lollan: Right, you need to fix grub, it is a command, hold on
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/jofu/.mozilla/plugins': File exists
<cfenix> ok
<cfenix> i'm getting started
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: thats fine, ok in that archve there is a .so file isnt there
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: copy it to the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<vigo> lollan: Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: i'll make this easier for you, did you by any chance extrct the files on your desktop?
<vigo> lollan: That is fix grub and update grub, which is the most likely error
<latrell> hey guys
<lollan> thanks vigo I got check it out
<glitsj16> SeJo: i take it you did a "sudo sysctl -p" after making changes to /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<SeJo> glitsj16: yes
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: they're called teh same thing.. so i overwrite?
<SeJo> glitsj16: even rebooted
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: yes
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: yes, i did
<latrell> i got a question
 * hamid11771 is seeking for an IRC expert, for setting up an IRC server. anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: thats fine as long as you can get the extracted .so file in that folder i dont care :D
<latrell> ok
<glitsj16> SeJo: odd indeed, can't say i can think of anything usefull right now to assist :)
<SeJo> glitsj16: ok thanks
<latrell> so i installed ubuntu np , i then used the live cd to partition my hdd some more (cause loaded some other os on there)
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping. Any help?
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> hello
<ActionParsnip> hamid11771: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<lollan> vigo: thanks but I have no access to ubuntu anymore, since I could'nt started I'm on windows. What I would like is some info on how avoid to do the same mistake (installing grub into internal hdd instead of the usb hdd) twice.
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: ok now that file is in there, kil all browsers and rerun
<latrell> now when i turn on i have the option for windos server, xp and ubuntu ..but the ubuntu option ....it doesnt go to the actually installed version of ubuntu ist trying to load it from the cd
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: that will give you flash
<latrell> even though ...its installed and i was usuing it like normal a few hours ago....
<latrell> any ideas anyone?
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> The nvidia drivers installer complains it kind find my kernel headers. Getting the headers from the repositories is not an option since this is a custom build. Any idea how to resolve this issue ?
<ActionParsnip> latrell: take youor cd out of the tray?
<latrell> yeah i do that
<latrell> still had ubuntu option and if i load the default one
<latrell> i does this
<erUSUL> Jeanne-Kamikaze: yu have to keep the build directory around if you use a custom kernel
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: ok. done.. but it doesn't fix my problem.. the thing is that i only have a problem with myspace.. normally other sites are working fine..
<latrell> loads gui for ubunto then goes to busybox v1.10.2
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> erUSUL: yeah the directory is /usr/src/linux-2.6.28.7
<king> latrell did you use wubi?
<latrell> and has (initramfs) and i can write somethings
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> and the build and source links in /lib/modules/2.6.28.7 point there
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: it still tells me to activate javascript and download flash 9 or later
<latrell> nope, i dont know what wubi is so i guess now
<latrell> not*
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: can you paste the output of uname -a in here please
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: i'll give you the command
<DIFH-iceroot> !wubi | latrell
<king> ok . sorry than i have no idea..this is a typical wubi error..
<ubottu> latrell: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<quibbler> Huffameg: paste the myspace url
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> Linux sha 2.6.28.7 #10 SMP Thu Feb 26 20:45:52 CET 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<latrell> hmm
<erUSUL> Jeanne-Kamikaze: then the nvidia installer should fin the headers there
<latrell> thing is..it was all working before ....
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> apparently it can't find em :/
<vigo> lollan: Update Grub will update and repair the current Grub, I think the Grub on the USB is faulty, or sounds like it, maybe try a fresh download, check the MD5! then install the new clean Ubuntu onto USB, that is probably or is the best solution that I can muster up.
<latrell> ubottu ..so u think i should install it again?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snek> what is the most recommended VNC Client for Ubuntu? am currently using  xvnc4viewer but having a few problems with it...
<Huffameg> quibbler: it goes for any myspace-page with music on it, but you can try this one: http://www.myspace.com/adrianmyhr
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: isnt that jaunty?
<cygnusX> Hey, i have a simple question about Escrow. I'm going to work on a project as freelancer and the buyer wants to pay me through escrow, the problem is that i have paypal account and that quote isfrom escrow.com "PayPal payments are currently only available when both the Buyer and the Seller are located in the United States." Well, none of us is located in US, so he can't send money to my PayPayl account through Escrow, huh?
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: whats the output of lsb_release -c   ?
<bazhang> cygnusX, that is related to ubuntu in what way
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> jeanne@sha:/usr/src$ lsb_release -c
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> Codename:	intrepid
<snek> hehe
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<lollan> vigo, my problem is that there was no grub on the usb otherwise it would boot when from the bios I boot on the usb drive. can't use update grub because no access to ubuntu.
<quibbler> Huffameg: not my music ..but it plays for me
<erUSUL> Jeanne-Kamikaze: works for me... but anyway we can not support custom kernels or the nvidia installer here...
<snek> lollan you can boot a livecd and install grub from there i think
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: did you just upgrade to jaunty? i'm on the latest everything for intrepid and i'm on 2.6.27.11
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: we'll glob it to make it easier
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> ActionParsnip: I've compiled a custom kernel
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> I had hardy heron
<Huffameg> quibbler: well.. i don't know what it is yet, that's what i want to find out. :P
<fevel> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: i see, then you'll need: sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-2.6.28*
<fevel> I know there is a server version
<vigo> lollan: Right, in windows download a fresh version to that USB, it will or should replace the Grub to a working one.
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: should cover you
<fevel> but can i use plain ubuntu as server?
<n2diy> Stevethe1irate, what does ifconfig tell you about eth1?
<fevel> I like gui
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> ActionParsnip: the 2.6.28 headers are missing and those are for the generic kernel in the repositories
<lollan> ok vigo thanks
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> it will probably not do the job for a custom one
<snek> fevel, yes.. you could install Desktop version and then install the server kernel
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: is it possible that it is being blocked by adblock or something?
<ActionParsnip> Jeanne-Kamikaze: thats all i can suggest
<Stevethe1irate> n2diy: Nothing out the ordinary.
<snek> although, you can install server version with a gui too i think
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: try disabling it
<fevel> snek: can I do the opposite/
<fevel> ?
<latrell> hmmm
<latrell> any other words of advice?
<Stevethe1irate> Except that the base address is dead.
<snek> fevel: yes.. i have one running at home.. installed server without gui, then installed ubuntu-desktop
<n2diy> Stevethe1irate, what does ifconfig tell you about eth1?
<quibbler> Huffameg: type about:plugins in firefox and see where the flash plugin is from..(what path)
<Stevethe1irate> n2diy: Want pastebin?
<fevel> snek: Ok, thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: you could always rename ~/.mozilla to something else, rerun firefox to crate a new profile, then copy to .so between the 2 folders
<n2diy> Stevethe1irate, does it give you an ip address?
<Stevethe1irate> Um.. eth1 is the internal networks NIC
<latrell> i guess ill just reinstall it
<Stevethe1irate> Its got 192.168.0.1\24 addy.
<snek> fevel: no problem, server has some nice extra features i thought, like supporting the service command the way redhat/centos/fedora uses it :)
<snek> that's 8.10 server though
<fevel> yes
<Stevethe1irate> n2diy: Since i assigned it 192.168.0.1, 255.255.255.0
<ViciousPotato> Hi! I'm contemplating dual-booting ubuntu; just wondering what the dual monitor support is like out-of-the-(metaphorical-)box?
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: well.. it seems that the adblock thing worked.. (oh, the shame! :S  ) now I just have to find out how to make adblock make an exception..
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: make sure thats not the LAN ip of your router
<n2diy> Stevethe1irate, \24? can you ping 192.168.0.1?
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: indeed, you have a project now :D
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, ifconfig wouldn't show the router.
<zilleplus> is there a way to open files if you are in nano
<latrell> what does the (initramfs) mean like command line?
<Stevethe1irate> I can ping 192.168.0.1 from the gateway.. but not from any of the clients.
<latrell> its come to that ...wont boot as such
<zilleplus> is there a way to open files if you are in nano
<lollan> vigo there is no grub into my usb
<snek> ViciousPotato, that could take you some time to setup properly.. kind of depends on the support of the nvidia/ati configuration tool
<Myrtti> zilleplus: ctrl - o
<Huffameg> quibbler: okay, no.. not really my kind of thing either.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: just make sure you dont conflict any ip addresses
<ViciousPotato> snek: Hmm. So, would you say I should install ubuntu with one monitor connected at first?
<Myrtti> zilleplus: no...
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, roger that.
<latrell> ActionParsnip is there a way to load ubuntu..from the (initramfs) command line ?
<snek> ViciousPotato: no leave them both connected if you want, it will just only use one
<zilleplus> not ctr O is for saving
<Stevethe1irate> n2diy: I can ping 192.168.0.1 from the gateway.. but not from any of the clients.
<ViciousPotato> Ah, okay.
<ActionParsnip> latrell: the minimal cd allows it
<Myrtti> zilleplus: ctrl - r?
<ViciousPotato> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> latrell: wait scratch that
<snek> ViciousPotato: after having installed the correct video driver through the Restricted Hardware option you should also get a config tool which will let you configure multiple monitors
<latrell> k i guess my installation is currupted
<vigo> lollan: Aha! that is why it will not boot, I think, so do a fresh download, check the MD5 , then put it on the USB fresh.
<ActionParsnip> latrell: sure if you know how to instruct grub to boot
<ViciousPotato> Ah, I see.
<ActionParsnip> latrell: i'd look at reinstalling grub
<cyzie> is partner compoennt in apt repository still suported?
<latrell> well i think i can get to that
<n2diy> Stevethe1irate, ok, I'm probably in over my head already, never worked from a gateway before, but, can the clients ping each other?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | latrell
<latrell> ok
<ubottu> latrell: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<latrell> ok
<lollan> ok vigo thanks, I'm gonna try that ^^
<FloodBot2> latrell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snek> lollan: you could use unetbootin to put ubuntu on a usb stick from an ISO
<latrell> thanks mate
<latrell> ill check it
<vigo> okee dokee
<ActionParsnip> wow floodbot is techy
<snek> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> 2 lines and hes on you like a rash
<quibbler> Huffameg: you can also try a new profile by typing  firefox -p in the terminal and creating a new one to see if that works
<vigo> Botittude
<cyzie> is partner compoennt in apt repository still suported?
<ActionParsnip> quibbler: he found its adblock or something blocking it,he needs to add an exception so myspace doesnt moan
<Stevethe1irate> n2diy: They obviously can communicate.. they are basically acting as peers on a \24 network... Its just they cant talk to the GW
<lollan> snek, can I use it with the last stable ubuntu ?
<Stevethe1irate> n2diy: and as a result, cant get onto the interwebs.
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: ah OK
<snek> yes, it supports auto downloading of most ubuntu versions and also many other distributions
<n2diy> Stevethe1irate, ok, obviously I'm in over my head, GL.
<Stevethe1irate> Heh, ta
<Stevethe1irate> Going to lunch, if anyone is willing to help, plox pm me.
<quibbler> ActionParsnip: that is one of the first things i would have tried...
<mola0> hello people , this is my first time here
<cyzie> is partner compoennt in apt repository still suported?
<snek> lollan: you have the option to download a new iso straight from the makers, or you can tell it to load an ISO from your hdd and put that onto USB
<quibbler> mola0: welcome
<ciapsadm> Hi
<snek> cyzie: what do you mean "supported"?
<mola0> thank you quibller
<mola0> where are you from  ?
<quibbler> mola0: NL
<cyzie> snek, when i enabled that in synaptic and do apt-get update, it just return error.
<lollan> cool snek and it automatically install everything ?
<lollan> into my usb ?
<mola0> nice , I aM FROM Egypt
<snek> lollan: yes
<snek> cyzie: this line works for me: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<snek> cyzie: just make sure you have the right version of course ;)
<cyzie> well, i cant use the official archive.canonical.com cause the last tiem it gave me 1 hell pain in the ass. im using tw.archi... it just return me error.
<quibbler> mola0: salem alkum  (don't know if the spelling is good)
<lollan> thanks snek
<snek> cyzie: it might be a problem with that mirror then
<snek> cyzie: i will try with nl.archive for a sec to test
<bazhang> 	
<bazhang> #ubuntu-eg
<cyzie> ok, good snek.
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna forward a specific port only for certain IP addresses, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> reenignEesreveR: iptables
<bazhang> for help in egypt, mola0 /join #ubuntu-eg
<martin101> does anyone here own a G1?
<reenignEesreveR> ActionParsnip, thanks
<latrell> hey ActionParsnip that worked mate
<aperson> is there a way to have ubuntu shutdown after a period of inactivity?
<latrell> but now it dont show windows server 2003 when i choose to select operating system LOL
<snek> cyzie: it did not work with nl.archive.canonical.com but it did work with nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<cyzie> mmmmm
<maksfray> ыыыыыыы
<noobish> hey all, running into an issue with my wifi
<maksfray> hi
<latrell> in gparted i can see the ntfs partition with windows server 2003 on there
<latrell> its like /devsda1 (ntfs thats XP and it works fine)
<noobish> im not connected to an ap right now and I dont want to be, but when i switch to console mode, im getting noise floor calibration timeouts and gain calibration timeouts
<cyzie> i change the canonical to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> latrell: cool
<noobish> how can I make it stop printing errors to the console about this?
<cyzie> snek, ^^
<snek> cyzie: ok, let me know if it works
<cyzie> snake, whta do u do for living ?
<snek> cyzie: i am a php/mysql programmer and now also system/server admin for my company
<ActionParsnip> latrell: format it to ext3 then you can mount it anywhere on your system (except /proc) anduse it as a storage hold
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: ehm.. i'm trying to disable adblock for different pages on myspace, even for the whole site, but all i get is ugly ads but no player..
<latrell> then its /dev/sda2 (and it has 5 [ubuntu],6 [ntfs windows server 2003],7[2mb of unusded stuff)
<cyzie> snek, cool.
<zilleplus> does annyone know why my ubuntu sever 8 does noet shut down on the command "sudo shutdown now" but he go's to a recovery menu
<ActionParsnip> Huffameg: its not something i use,maybe someone else can contribute
<Huffameg> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks
<latrell> i think maybe because the dev/sda6 is under the dev/sda2 partition ...its not working?
<kinja-sheep> Huffameg: How about adding myspace.com as an exception?  Or just don't use myspace at all. :(
<noobish> the /etc/init.d/networking stop didn't work
<zilleplus> woh do i fix it
<latrell> like my NTFS parition is in side the main parition or something...
<Huffameg> kinja-sheep: that's what i'm trying to do.. i've put adblock on disable for all myspace pages but the player still doesn't work..
<latrell> that not exactly comprehensible though
<latrell> sorry, hopefully u know what i mean
<ActionParsnip> latrell: its a logical partition on an extended partition
<latrell> yeah extended
<snek> Huffamge: you're not using NoScript by any chance?
<kinja-sheep> Huffameg: Disable the plugin and restart the firefox.  Try again.  If that doesn't work, then it sounds like a Flash issue.
<latrell> and in that extended, NTFS partion and the ext3 for ububtu
<ActionParsnip> as long as sudo fdisk -l sees it it doesnt matter
<archman> Hello!
<latrell> just its not listed as a option on bootup now
<latrell> windows server 2003 atleast
<ActionParsnip> latrell: no, you have an extended partition with logical partitions making it up
<latrell> ok yeah
<paul68> what is the keyboard combination to get the rotating cube with compiz?
<latrell> can i pm u mate?
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<cyzie> snek, W: Failed to fetch http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ActionParsnip> latrell: the extended partition doesnt have a file system of its own, you have a primary partition on an extended partition, you then divide the extended into logical prtitions and you get what you want
<archman> Every time I try to install something with apt-get it also lists me the packages that are no longer required. Are those safe to remove (in which also is a linux-headers-2.6.27.11, I use .12)?
<ActionParsnip> latrell: sure i cant think of anything else really
<snek> cyzie: your url now looks like this? deb http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<Huffameg> kinja-sheep: yes, i just did that i found out that it was an adblock problem.. when i'm disabling the whole plugin everything works, but when i try an exception for one page or one site it doesn't work.. that is, it works for the ads but not for the myspace-player..
<latrell> ok
<freeqstyler> hello, i have problem with my archaic intel 845g graphic chipset. In theory, hardware acceleration is enabled (glxinfo returns "direct rendering: yes"), but for example viewport in Blender (or other 3d applications) is much slower than in Windows.
<kinja-sheep> Huffameg: Myspace is an ad.  There you go. :)
<cyzie> snek, so yes : deb http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<snek> Huffameg: i have both adblockplus and noscript, and after allowing myspace in noscript the player works fine.......
<Huffameg> kinja-sheep: haha.. yep..
<ActionParsnip> latrell: check pm
<snek> cyzie: i'm afraid that mirror doesn't mirror the partner repo i guess... maybe try another one?
<Huffameg> snek: that's strange.. how come it doesn't work here..
<snek> Huffameg: are you using adblock or adblockplus?
<cfenix> who can help me? please!
<cyzie> well, im using tw as it is very fast to me, the official give me like 5B/s
<cyzie> shiting slow!
<Huffameg> snek: adblockplus
<archman> ActionParsnip: got a sec?
<snek> cyzie: well there's more mirrors around.. try one from a country close to you
<igor321> anyone know if jaunty is shipping with qt 4.5, google ain't helpin
<cyzie> where is nl snek?
<snek> cyzie: netherlands
<ActionParsnip> archman: sure, sup/
<archman> ActionParsnip: maybe read my above post @ 12:47 ?
<ziroday> igor321: ask in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> igor321: ask in #ubuntu+1
<snek> igor321: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<ziroday> erUSUL: jinx :)
<ziroday> snek: I think he means, will it be shipped with jaunty
 * erUSUL XD
<archman> ActionParsnip: Can I safely remove those old kernel headers?
<ActionParsnip> archman: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<igor321> thanks guys
<snek> ziroday: if it's in the repo's already then it should be shipped with it eventually too, no? :)
<ActionParsnip> archman: sure if the kernelis no longer around, the headers are pointless
<archman> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4a3ad45b
<cyzie> snek, my other repo will go to tw, then the partner, i willt ry some other mirror
<cyzie> snek, what does partner offer?
<archman> ActionParsnip: It can be chosen in my GRUB, if that counts...
<snek> cyzie: yes, that's fine.. i sometimes mix different countries as well, like for some things i have used germany and others belgium
<ziroday> snek: well if its in the repo then yes, but it unlikely to be.
<snek> cyzie: i will have to have a look what is actually in it.. one sec
<cyzie> snek okie dokie
<ActionParsnip> archman: then grub hasnt been updated. You can check for kernels with: dpkg -l | grep ^linux
<archman> ActionParsnip: says nothing...
<snek> cyzie: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/partner/binary-amd64/Packages
<cyzie> snek, nl give error as well.
<snek> cyzie: hmmm that's weird
<ActionParsnip> archman: try: dpkg -l | grep image
<cyzie> snek, what's the url again?
<snek> cyzie: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<archman> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5c23844e
<cyzie> k just wont work.
<pmitros> How is free software support for ATI cards in Intrepid and Jaunty? I know ATI released a lot of documentation about a year back, and the latest x.org snapshots claim to have okay support. I'm not sure how it is in shipping/pre-shipping Ubuntu yet. Is there stable 2d? Is there stable 3d? Does it work with hibernate/suspend?
<ActionParsnip> archman: ok then look at what its saying can be removed and look at the linux-image packages in that list and compare, the version numbers must match exactly
<snek> cyzie: ok, i am not sure what the problem could be then.. strange that it only happens for that repo but not the other ones.. i'm stumped!
<ActionParsnip> archman: you can uninstall old kernels if you dont use them to gain ~30Mb a kernel
<archman> ActionParsnip: uname -r says 2.6.27-12-generic, just to make sure...
<YAA1> !info amba
<ubottu> Package amba does not exist in intrepid
<YAA1> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<cyzie> snek, where does the file that stored all the ubuntu server url ?
<snek> cyzie: not quite sure what you mean
<dfwef> could someone help me with WPA?  I have been through the wireless docs, and I can get it to connect with WEP but I can't get it to connect WPA
<ActionParsnip> archman: good call
<snek> cyzie: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cyzie> snek, when u run synaptic, u can choose the best servers around, now where does the synaptic refer the list from
<cyzie> ?
<snek> cyzie: oh i don't know.. i do everything by hand and never use synaptic :P
<snek> cyzie: the whole graphical interface just confuses me and i prefer aptitude from commandline
<cyzie> snek, i ussing my hand to type too.
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | dfwef
<ubottu> dfwef: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fevel> can someone give me a hand? I am trying to build a script to check all txt files on a directory. If it finds any, it will interpret the first two lines as user and pass and create it with htpasswd. After that it removes all .txt on the dir
<fevel> I have this...
<dfwef> I have been through the docs
<dfwef> I did the wpa_password thing, and it didn't work
<naymyowin> hi
<archman> ActionParsnip: ok, in those two lists just ...-generic is what matches, linux-headers-2.6.27-11 is not in this dpkg list, and also, why does apt-get not list these 2.6.22 and ...24 headers for removal also? :-/
<dfwef> and its not a matter of installing/enabling supplicant
<cyzie> snek, seeing is beliving
<naymyowin> talk to me
<paul68> !pastebin | fevel
<ubottu> fevel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<naymyowin> i have goot uubuntu problem
<xiq> hello, how can i download the xgl package for xubuntu
<quibbler> !ask | naymyowin
<ubottu> naymyowin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fevel> cat *.txt| awk -F '{print "htpasswd -bp passwordsfile "$1" "$2"}'| rm *.txt
<naymyowin> where can i get free shipment of UBUNT DVD version of Intrepid?
<fevel> paul its a one liner
<naymyowin> whenever i requested, i got free CD only
<ActionParsnip> archman: if those kernels are installed, the headers are still useful
<naymyowin> CD has no all feature includeds
<snek> xiq: you mean glx?
<naymyowin> i have no internet connection on my server
<archman> ActionParsnip: no no no sorry, nothing matches...
<paul68> fevel: sorry didn't know that was just informative no harm done
<fevel> its not working. it simply removes all txt files but doesnt add to htpasswd
<ActionParsnip> archman: then you can uninstall the headers as they are pointless
<xiq> @snek: no, xgl for compiz super fusion
<xiq> or w/e
<fevel> paul68: no problem buddy
<snek> xiq: super fusion even? hehe
<xiq> oO so can you help me?
<fevel> does anyone know what I got wrong on the one liner? Or have any sugestions
<snek> xiq: i'm pretty sure you mean glx (and fglrx if you have an nvidia)
<archman> ActionParsnip: so in dpkg list remains that what is used momentally?
<paul68> fevel: question is it a type of archive that you are creating ?
<xiq> i have ati hd
<snek> xiq: if you install the restricted drivers it should auto install it for you
<ActionParsnip> archman: if you are happy with your current kernel then you dont really need the older ones
<xiq> well thats my problem... where can i do that
<archman> ActionParsnip: yes, i'm good with new...
<snek> xiq: System/Admin/Restricted Hardware
<ActionParsnip> archman: i like to keep the previous kernelas a fallback, unless i up my release then I start clean
<xiq> thank you
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping. Any help?
<fevel> paul68: I create txt files with user and passwd and I just throw it in the directory. The script will interpret the first two lines as user and pass and add it to htpaswd
<archman> ActionParsnip: oh, sort of a backup? ok, the best ;) thanks!
<xiq> you mean hardware driver
<snek> xiq: or emmm System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<snek> :)
<xiq> yes xD
<paul68> fevel: ok but the htpaswd whats that? is that an archive or is it a file
<snek> xiq: it differs per version of ubuntu i think
<xiq> yay! thank you :D
<snek> xiq: you will want to install another tool to configure compiz.. one sec
<xiq> i have
<Stevethe1irate> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xiq> oh!
<archman> ActionParsnip: sorry for taking your time, but just one question more. How can I see how much space the unused kernels are taking?
<fevel> its an apache tool that creates passwords and can be used for different stuff
<zilleplus> how can you test you internet connection on ubuntu 8 server edt
<archman> ActionParsnip: I mean, where are the files?
<snek> xiq: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-backend-gconf
<fevel> zilleplus: have you tried pinging?
<zilleplus> no
<fevel> then...
<zilleplus> just beginner on linux
<fevel> its not really linux related
<fevel> ist basic networking
<mostafa> how can i open yahoo massenger at ubuntu
<fevel> basic of the basic
<ActionParsnip> archman: use ubottu ;)
<paul68> fevel: if it was a type of archive I could help you with an solution but now Its just out of my scope sorry
<archman> ok
<mostafa> how can i open yahoo massenger at ubuntu
<no_bother> hey
<SpareBit> mostafa: use pidgin for yahoo
<no_bother> hey
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27-11.27 (intrepid), package size 22897 kB, installed size 92184 kB
<zilleplus> but how do i test my internet connection
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<_DEL> mostafa, probably use pidgin
<fevel> paul68: ok, I appreciate your help
<archman> thanks!
<quibbler> !pidgin | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<fevel> paul68: thanks
<mostafa> ok
<ActionParsnip> archman: i'd /msg him too, so you dont flood the room with crap
<mostafa> how an i find this
<stickboyy> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 64bit. Just built and installed MySQL Workbench from source, but I'm not seeing anything in Applications. Do I run from terminal? Can't seem to find the command. Any ideas? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> archman: /msg ubottu !info linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> archman: you can have a 1 to 1
<archman> ok, tnx ;)
<jrib> mostafa: in your Internet menu
<paul68> fevel: if you like I can give you still that archive thing that works with rar
<snek> stickboyy: have you tried going to terminal and typing mysql and then pressing tab a few times to show possibilities?
<SpareBit> mostafa: pidgin is in the Applications|Internet menu on ubuntu
<mostafa> ok i signed in thanks
<snek> stickboyy: i might just install it myself, i could use it for work.. if you can't figure it out
 * ActionParsnip loves pidgin
<quibbler> mostafa: apps-internet-pidgin internet messenger
<SpareBit>  lol @ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: of alt+f2  type pidgin   press enter
<SpareBit> <== is using Pidgin to see this room
<_DEL> i prefer XChat
<DigitalKiwi> pidgin is fail for irc
<DigitalKiwi> irssi is win
<stickboyy> snek: nothing that i would guess is for workbench, nothing too obvious anyway. I have an assignment due in 2 hrs that I need it for, heh. Spent yesterday and was up all night trying to get this to work.
<tparcina> what package I need to install if I would like to install OpenOffice.org 3 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<DigitalKiwi> xchat is nice if you insist on yucky gui
<snek> stickboyy: compiling now, one sec
<_DEL> i ussually just go with cmnd line for evverything
<snek> stickboyy: you used the autogen.sh command?
<_DEL> hardly ever use gui
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping. Any help?
<no_bother> can someone give me a hand installing nVidia drivers onto ubuntu? Im brand new to this
<stickboyy> snek, since there's no 64bit version i used the source package at http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/MySQLGUITools/mysql-workbench-oss-5.1.7.tar.gz/from/http://mirror.trouble-free.net/mysql_mirror/ the scripts there didn't work and the readme file doesn't have any linux help.
<archman> ActionParsnip: I see that synaptic lists all of the kernels i don't use (I upgraded from gutsy to intrepid) in the Local or Obsolete section.
<snek> stickboyy: check my pm
<_DEL> when useing it, cn you pin 27.0.0.1 Stevetheliterate
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: i use nearly all of pidgins protocols so to install an extra app for irc is a stupid idea
<SpareBit> add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main into /etc/apt/source.list and update
<ActionParsnip> archman: then you can get rid of those too
<SpareBit> <== for open office 3
<_DEL> try to ping that number first, then a local ip, then a website
<archman> ActionParsnip: ok, I hope that I'll boot the next time i turn on my laptop ;)
<DigitalKiwi> irssi/weechat + uh that one thing
<_DEL> *locl ip of another comp on network
<SpareBit> ﻿tparcina: see what I have typed
<ActionParsnip> archman: then evaluate what you have installed before rebooting
<DigitalKiwi> bitlbee
<xiq> @snek: this backend thing deleted 510mb oO
<erUSUL> !nvidia | no_bother
<ubottu> no_bother: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> no_bother: System<Admin>Hardware Drivers
<_DEL> Stevetheliterate the result of when the pings fail will tell you where the prob is
<no_bother> thanks
<no_bother> Im sorry, Im just still trying to get my head around the whole ubuntu thing
<archman> ActionParsnip: mhm, I'm stuck again, how?
 * xiq thinks linux is the best!
<ActionParsnip> archman: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<no_bother> I like it already
<erUSUL> no_bother: no problem. we all have been begginers at some point
<no_bother> its just a bit of a change from vista
<ActionParsnip> archman: then read /boot/grub/menu.list
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: what, its a tonne faster? :)
<archman> ActionParsnip: ok
<no_bother> It took me over 2 days to install chatzilla..... I tried it from source, and thenf ound that nifty add/remove programs yolk
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone here willing to help me with some netorking problems? Trying to set up NAT/ICS using firestarter, but local side [eth1] is not working... Can't even ping. Any help?
<_DEL> no_bother, i think you will come to like ubuntu very much after you learn  it more
<no_bother> no, I have 4GB of ram and a 9800GX2 graphics card, so it wont run any faster
<no_bother> yeah I like it already, Im just struggling atm
<tparcina> SpareBit: OO.o isn't on official Ubuntu repository?
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: you will have teething problems ut hang in there
<SpareBit> no you have to add http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice to your source list
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: it is but ver 3 isnt
<_DEL> i was in your shoes about 1 year ago, now im big into linux networking, i really like the server edition
<quibbler> no_bother: don't worry you have brothers here
<SpareBit> I am running OOo 3 on hardy
<tparcina> SpareBit: ActionParsnip: thank you both!
<SpareBit> hardy only had 2.4 when I installed it
<lanoxx-> hi, i have a question, is it possible to buy less intensive support than the 9-5 desktop support for 150pounds? something that only includes email support or response times of a week maybe?
<jrib> lanoxx-: ask canonical
<no_bother> AAARGH
<no_bother> drivers
<lanoxx-> jrib, where should i ask?
<no_bother> I like this two workstation thing though
<no_bother> command not found  :(
<archman> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfe5bbe4
<SpareBit> tparcina: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml <-- installing on intreid
<jrib> lanoxx-: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<SpareBit> I used that to install onto hardy
<ActionParsnip> archman: seems to marry up nicely
<tparcina> SpareBit: ActionParsnip: Do you know why OO.o 3 isn't on official Ubuntu repo?
<quibbler> lanoxx-: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<jrib> tparcina: because it wasn't ready when 8.10 was released
<SpareBit> ubuntu only has well managed packages on its lists ... right ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: not sure, maybe the repo managers havent put it up
<tparcina> jrib: and they stop adding new packages once afther the new version comes out?
<jrib> !sru | tparcina
<ubottu> tparcina: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ActionParsnip> SpareBit: you'd have to ask te maintainers
<snek> xiq: what did it delete?
<SpareBit> LOL ActionParsnip
<archman> ActionParsnip: How can I evaluate that everything will boot after the reboot?
<ActionParsnip> archman: your entries in menu.list match the kernels that you have installed so whichever kernel you pick (even the 2.6.22-14) it will boot
<SpareBit> ActionParsnip: like the "real name" on info .... "purple", is that a purple people eater ? <teasing>
<ubuntistas> hello i have problem with my lexmark printer anyone for help
<ubuntistas> ?
<jrib> !print > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<Saviq> guys, I'm trying to use debmirror on a nightly basis but GNUPG can't locate the keys when issued from cron... I've set GNUPGHOME but still it only works when issued from a shell, any idea what else do I need to do to get it to work?
<ubuntistas> ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: can you expand please
<SpareBit> is there drivers for lexmark printers on ubuntu ??
<ubuntistas> i wanna send a letter to my bro but i want to print it first and i cannnot
<archman> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try with autoremove, but how can I see that list of packs that can be removed again? (:D)
<oskar-> Saviq:  i don't know, but you could "env > file" from cron and compare it with your set of environment variables
<Stevethepirate> _DEL: So, you have an idea?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip
<Saviq> oskar-: I'll try, thanks
<jrib> ubottu: did you check the pages ubottu sent you for information about your printer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> ubuntistas: did you check the pages ubottu sent you for information about your printer?
<_DEL> Stevethepirate; idea abt what
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: ok has it ever printed?
<ubuntistas> yes
<no_bother> hey again, I think I got the drivers installed, but it still wont let me change my resolution
<jrib> !who | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Stevethepirate> I'm trying to set up NAT.. I have 2 network cards, a DHCP IP assigned eth0 for the main external network, and eth1, a statically assigned local network addy of 192.168.0.2\24
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: have you recently done a large upgrade
<Stevethepirate> But I can't ping the GW from the clients
<_DEL> my fave, !test
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<SpareBit> ubuntistas: have your tried installing the printer with the System|Administrator|Printing menu ?
<ubuntistas> no sparebit how?
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | _DEL
<ubottu> _DEL: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<SpareBit> click on System menu, then select Administrator, then select Printing menu item
<Stevethepirate> !broken | Stevethepirate
<ubottu> Stevethepirate, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip i have printed only in windows and now i have ubuntu
<SpareBit> it is quite straight forward ...
<Stevethepirate> _DEL: Any ideas?
<xiq_> hey, what is the super button?
<Stevethepirate> [Windows key]
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: ahh so I'll rephrase. Have yuo ever printed to the printer from Ubuntu?
<xiq_> oh
<Stevethepirate> [or the mac "super button]
<xiq_> thanks
<Stevethepirate> np
<SpareBit> ACtionParsnip: no I do not think he has
<ubuntistas> yeah sparebit i didn't find a suitable drive for lexmark x1190
<ubuntistas> no actionparsnip
<xiq_> and how can i change the Window decorator in compiz? the only option is GTK, but i have xfce
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<hughszg>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hughszg zurziegqwbrb
<_DEL> Stevethepirate; i have many ideas, what do you ant to know about in specific?
<SpareBit> ubuntistas:  Okay, sorry I can not help any more on that matter
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: Lexmark X1150 (using devfs, using udev: black & white only)
<oskar-> *ahem*
<_DEL> nvrmnd, i am reading it now
<SpareBit> Time to go .... bbl
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip i have lexmark x1190 what can i do
<_DEL> Stevethepirate; nvrmnd, i am reading it now
<Stevethepirate> _DEL :D
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: Lexmark X1190 (using udev, only Printing; somewhat slow...)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: try clicking the links I send
<karolis> hello, how can I change my theme via command line? is there a file such a information is stored in?
<linny1> anyone know of a tool that can recursively scan a dir tree and extract split rars ?
<jrib> karolis: it's in gconf.  Use gconftool
<jrib> linny1: find and unrar I guess....
<DigitalKiwi> bash foo!
<karolis> jrib - you mean like gcongtool in console?
<karolis> gconf*
<jrib> karolis: yes
<karolis> ok will try
<jrib> karolis: you just need to find the right key
<Extreme_b> hi. can anyone please help me with this: i have installed ubuntu 8.04 server. how do i set my respository file to install NFS?
<ActionParsnip> linny1: remond me, do they start r00 or r01
<Saviq> oskar-: seems that GNUPGHOME doesn't do anyhting, I had to set HOME properly to get it to work
<Saviq> thanks for the tip
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip i cannot find a solution
<_DEL> Stevethepirate; on the comp you cant ping to, can you ping 27.0.0.1?
<oskar-> Saviq:  ok ;) no problem
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: follow that guide
<linny1> ActionParsnip: yes some of them do the usally have .rar then r00 r01 etc
<Stevethepirate> _DEL: Yeah.. all the clients on the eth1 segment can ping each other fine.. Just not the GW
<ubuntistas> what guide for lexmark z600 driver?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip
<linny1> ActionParsnip: each set usally has one .rar i think
<coz_> hey guys.. I have noticed in intrepid when in an application   Open and the dialog opens to choose a file it takes forever for it to be populated.. its extremely slow  any solugions/
<ActionParsnip> linny1: find -name "*.rar" -exec rar x {} \;       will extract all the rar files as long as they are named .rar
<sipior> Extreme_b: you can install the nfs-kernel-server package, which should install all dependencies en passant.
<ActionParsnip> linny1: it could be 's instead of "s
<jrib> coz_: using a non-default theme maybe?
<coz_> jrgp,   ah yes I am
<coz_> jrgp,  that's the issue?
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, remember you told me to reboot with my wifi dongle plugged in, here is the log: http://pastebin.com/de1b048b - btw, I discovered I saved it to a file at 13:37
<linny1> ActionParsnip: cheers
<Extreme_b> sipior: do i have to set the respository
<Extreme_b> ?
<jrib> coz_: I have no idea if it's the issue.  You can revert to defaults and find out though :)
<coz_> jrgp,  true I will test it  now another question.. I have read that wallpapers on jaunty have a fade effect  is that possible to backport to intrepid?
<sipior> Extreme_b: shouldn't do, no
<jrib> coz_: no idea
<sipior> Extreme_b: the basic repositories should have all that you require for this
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip what guide reply
<zilleplus> i haven't got ethernet on my ubuntu server how do i connect manualy????????????????????????????????????????
<zilleplus> i haven't got ethernet on my ubuntu server how do i connect manualy????????????????????????????????????????
<Dykam> ActionParsnip?
<sipior> zilleplus: question marks are known to disrupt ethernet packets: use them sparingly!
<Extreme_b> sipior: i am very new to ubuntu.. can u guide me through the processes. i will really appreciate it
<zilleplus> i haven't got ethernet on my ubuntu server how do i connect manualy?
<coz_> jrgp,   well themes have nothing to do with the long delay in open dialogs
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: sup?
<sipior> Extreme_b: well, are you looking to act as an nfs server, or just as a client?
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, remember you told me to reboot with my wifi dongle plugged in, here is the log: http://pastebin.com/de1b048b - btw, I discovered I saved it to a file at 13:37
<jrib> coz_: "jrib".  Check if it happens with a freshly created user
<Extreme_b> sipior: i want to act as a nfs server
<coz_> jrgp,  well this is a fresh install of intrepid
<coz_> jrgp,  with all updates  and it occurs only after completeing the updates
<oskar-> zilleplus:  with a serial line
<jrib> coz_: ok.  Check if it happens with a freshly created user
<coz_> jrgp,  consitent now with three installs
<oskar-> zilleplus:  or with keyboard/monitor
<sipior> Extreme_b: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<zilleplus> keybord monitor
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip what guide?
<cherva> can someone help me resolve random lockups on my ubuntu 8.10, they started yesterday and I don't have a clue from where to start to debug. I tried an older kernel and didn't help
<zilleplus> oskor you know how??
<quibbler> ubuntistas: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<C4N> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<C4N> !pr C4N
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr C4N
<C4N> !br C4N
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br C4N
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: [   29.983472] ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:435): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<Extreme_b> sipior: yup . becos whenever i run the sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server  ..... it will say package not found
<sipior> cherva: "dmesg" to start with, then start looking through /var/log/messages and the like to see if you can figure out what was going on at the time
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, I know it trhows such errors, but why does the driver work when pluggin it in later on
<cherva> sipior: tried that and nothing showed up
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: did you try without acpi enabled?
<Extreme_b> sipior: so i suppect that it is because of my package
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, how?
<Phreakish> How would i make the command "Modprobe Ndiswrapper" run at startup
<Dykam> I don't know how the bootfile works
<oskar-> Phreakish:  echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<oskar-> ;-)
<sipior> Extreme_b: probably means your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken. can you try an apt-get update?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Dykam
<ubottu> Dykam: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bullgard4> There is an Evolution plugin 'Calendar Publishing'. What are its disadvantages against concurring programs?
<sipior> Extreme_b: also, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip do i have to follow the instruction for that printer? because i have another version i just said you
<Phreakish> oskar im an extreme newb what do i put that in/do with that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: thats what that guide says. Thats all i can advise
<zilleplus> hey can nnyone help me my ubuntu server 8 won't connect with my internet wath do i do now?????
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: does ifconfig give you an ip that falls in your subnet?
<vigge_sWe> hello
<zilleplus> no he doesn't
<karolis> how to change login screen via command line? I've installed new theme and now I can't login
<oskar-> Phreakish:  you have to add a line with only the word of the modules name to /etc/modules
<vigge_sWe> why does my computer run really slow when I nstall the nvidia quadro FX 570M drivers?
<vigge_sWe> I tried 98, 100 and 108
<zilleplus> w8 i check it
<archman> ActionParsnip: autoremove worked just fine, freed 175MB, I booted as usuall, thank you for understanding a dumbass like me :) But still, I don't get why autoremove won't list older kernels? Is he still using it somehow? Although they are listed in Synaptic as Local OR Obsolete...
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: if you set a static ip with /etc/network/interfaces does it work ok: http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/&ei=TeGnSdnUJuH8tgfEpPH3Dw&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNEkD9uJ745_RAGYtyNU1lq-eZY2Hw
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, what side effects could this switch give me?
<Dykam> noacpi
<zilleplus> it gives a inet adrr and a mask
<vigge_sWe> every driver makes to computer unuseable as it runs so slow
<ActionParsnip> archman: np duder
<vigge_sWe> every driver makes to computer unuseable as it runs so slow
<cherva> sipior: any other ideas ?
<vigge_sWe> why would this happen?
<FloodBot2> vigge_sWe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigge_sWe> I didn't flood?!
<sipior> cherva: without knowing what you were doing at the time the system crashed, i would say no, i don't.
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: no notification of battery expiration not sure of others really
<Extreme_b> sucitor: will like to enquire that do i need to do a sudo apt-get update in order to get the package of nfs ?
<Phreakish> so i enter the command in terminal and it will work
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, hehe, it is a desktop, no battery stuff
<archman> ActionParsnip: I see they use up to an additional 200MB...
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: then very very littel
<sipior> cherva: had you upgraded anything around the time of the crash?
<cherva> sipior: yesterday they started when I was playing Counter Strike with wine 1.1.5 and today it locked up in firefox
<ActionParsnip> archman: well theres the hardware modules they use too
<Phreakish> so i enter echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules in terminal and next time i boot it will modprobe ndiswrapper?
<cherva> sipior: no
<uriol> hi
<uriol> good morning
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: it can make system fans go insanely fast
<Dykam> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: you can always remove them if its no good
<Dykam> :p
<cherva> sipior: another crash in a native linux game
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, would this fix the problem, or give other error messages
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip iam in the seventh advice and the terminla is saying me use the scripts parameter to include the scripts
<uriol> i'm sorry i have a very lame question
<Extreme_b> sucitor: is there also any place where i can just download the package and put it into my server ?
<lluc> hey.. anybody here knows where seahorse saves private keys by default?
<uriol> but i don't know where it is located... my user folder ?
<vigge_sWe> anyone?
<sipior> cherva: if the software hasn't changed recently, might be indicative of a hardware problem.
<uriol> in usr ?
<uriol> share ?
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: theres no way to know other than try
<oskar-> uriol:  in /home
<uriol> ok
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, I mean... why do you think this could solve/be the problem, is it commonly know?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip?
<cherva> sipior: yes that ran throught my mind too
<uriol> i don't see any folder named /home
<uriol> is it in /usr ?
<sipior> cherva: might be worth running memtest, and lots of looking through logs, of course.
<jrib> !who | uriol
<ubottu> uriol: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lluc> anybody here familiar with gpg/gnomekeyring/seahorse?
<cherva> sipior: I'm looking trought the logs right now
<jrib> uriol: what exactly is your question?
<jesus_> how does on deactivate the 'smart' (stupid) bash completion? That is, the one that must look at file endings.
<uriol> i can't find my username folder
<uriol> on the root tree
<jrib> uriol: why are you looking for it?
<sipior> cherva: unfortunately, random crashes can be very frustrating to debug, and your best weapon is the careful collection of information over many events. so, i encourage you to keep a short written log of every crash, the time, what you were doing, &cet., until a pattern (ideally) emerges.
<oskar-> uriol:  if you have a linux, then there should be a /home with a home-folder for each user inside. but the layout may be different, for example home folders in /usr/home
<uriol> i am trying to use the program gnomad to uload some mp3 to my mp3 player
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: some system use weird power management which the kernel may not like so disabling th acpi functionality can make things work
<zilleplus> i don't get it if i type in auto eth0 then its say's the cammand not found
<co_sweet-kesepia> rara
<jrib> uriol: and you are using the open file dialog in gnomad then?
<cherva> sipior:  good idea
<trae> I came in this morning and I can't log into my Ubuntu box.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: thats all i can recommend, its off the official guides so i'd go with it
<vigge_sWe> How do I install the nvidia drivers so the computer is running fast and not crashes?
<uriol> gnomad2
<uriol> yes
<trae> I put in my username and it says login failed.  (I haven't even put in my pass yet!)
<ubuntistas> oc dude thx anyway
<jrib> uriol: do you see HOME or Filesystem anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: in terminal run: lspci | grep -i vga
<Dykam> ActionParsnip, coud,l the fact that standby sometimes fails in XP proof my system fails?
<bullgard4> There is an Evolution plugin 'Calendar Publishing'. What are its disadvantages against concurring programs?
<vigge_sWe> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)"
<ActionParsnip> Dykam: possibly, you are going to have to poke your system to see whats gong on and see what makes it work
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: ok and whats the output of:lsb_release -c
<uriol> i found
<uriol> typing the address
<uriol> manually
<vigge_sWe> Codename:	intrepid
<ActionParsnip> cool
<trae> has anyone seen that before?  You put in your user name hit enter, and then you get: Authentication failed
<no_bother> hey again
<uriol> jrib, thank you
<zilleplus> how do i open an tirminal in ubuntu server 8
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<akventure> http://www.pastebin.ca/1348707
<akventure> ZNC issue on ubuntu 8.04
<zilleplus> its ubuntu server edition
<akventure> issue=n00b error
<no_bother> hey, how can I tell which nvidia drivers I should use
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: then there is no X server by default so you are in terminal
<zilleplus> okey
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: I use my tried and tested method: run lspci | grep -i vga
<zilleplus> just wathing the link you gave me but the commands does not work
<akventure> if i want to kill ZNC and reconfigure its settings... what do i type in the terminal?
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: should I restart now?
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: no, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zilleplus> .
<no_bother> ActionParsnip: that just tells me which card I have, but what drivers? theres 4 choices isnt there?
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: example is: Quadro FX 570M
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: so i search for: Ubuntu Quadro FX 570M nvidia-glx
<no_bother> ah okay
<no_bother> get ya
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: a prize every time
<vigge_sWe> is the warnings normal?
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: just pick the one that appears most, 177 covers a lOT of cards
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: yep, now hit ctrl+alt+backspace if it convenient to do so (will log you out and kill all apps)
<no_bother> ah Ill just go for 177
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: when you log back in: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> its what makes nvidia great :)
<no_bother> okay, i have them installed already, but is there any way to change my resolution?
<zilleplus> can someone explane to a beginner how to connect a ubuntu server to the inthernet
<Samma3l> is computer janitor a real package?
<zilleplus> can someone explane to a beginner how to connect a ubuntu server to the internet
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: if you are failing dhcp and you expect it i would look into that
<simplexio> zilleplus: yes. but one cable to server and one to wall ;D
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: run: lshw -C network to make sure your network card has a driver
<no_bother> YAY
<no_bother> done
<cooldduuudde> wich is the best browser avlbl for ubuntu other than firefox?
<Samma3l> zilleplus: what is the interface you are trying to use?
<no_bother> thanks so much guys
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: you need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Samma3l> cooldduuudde: opera
<co_cari> uyy..
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<trae> hey guys how do I purge winbind and samba from my machine?
<no_bother> okay
<no_bother> I got it
<no_bother> I ahd the drivers installed already, I just couldnt find that xconfig
<no_bother> thanks so much guys
<erUSUL> !best | cooldduuudde
<ubottu> cooldduuudde: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> easy peasy with nvidia
<ActionParsnip> trae: do you mean uninstall completely?
<bullgard4> There is an Evolution plugin 'Calendar Publishing'. What are its disadvantages against concurring programs?
<trae> ActionParsnip, yes
<jesus_> how does on deactivate the 'smart' (stupid) bash completion? That is, the one that must look at file endings.
<quibbler> !browsers | cooldduuudde
<ubottu> cooldduuudde: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<cooldduuudde> cool...thnx
<Samma3l> w3m>forefox
<mostafa> how can install jboss
<ActionParsnip> trae: sudo apt-get --purge remove samba; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<co_cari> uyy..
<trae> ActionParsnip, I'm at a point where, i either have to nuke and re-install... because I can't log in to my box except from recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> trae: i'd imagine its the same with winbins, if its not a dep of samba
<zilleplus> i runed it as sudo and it say's tath i have internet but if i want to shut down my server it say's that there are broken files when i want to reapire them it say's that it hase to update when i update it error
<fader> jesus_: Are you talking about tab-completion?
<mostafa> how can install jboss
<obi> Im trying to build a compressed file, can anyone walk me through it, im newish to linux.
<ActionParsnip> !info jboss
<trae> ActionParsnip, thanks bud, hope this works ;)
<ubottu> Package jboss does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find boss
<ubottu> Found: libosso-dev, libosso1, libosso1-dbg, libosso1-doc, libossp-uuid-dev (and 44 others)
<jrib> obi: right click, create archive
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: try: apt-cache search boss | less
<jesus_> fader, yeah.
<obi> jrib: thats all. its a wireless driver, will doing that in stall it?
<zilleplus> :ActionParsnipe i runed it as sudo and it say's tath i have internet but if i want to shut down my server it say's that there are broken files when i want to reapire them it say's that it hase to update when i update it error
<jrib> obi: no, what exactly are you doing?
<trae> ActionParsnip, :(  when I go to log in to my machine.  I put in my username, hit enter, and it comes back {without putting in a password at all!}  "Authentication Failed"
<jesus_> fader, bu tnot the usual one, which gentoo and other systems usually use. But the "smart" (or what I would call stupid) that ubuntu uses.
<ActionParsnip> trae: boot to recovery mode (esc when grub shows) and drop to root console
<obi> jrib: Im trying to install a mad wifi driver, i have a tar.gz file and i need to figure out wow to install the driver
<ActionParsnip> trae: make sure your username is a member of the admin group
<trae> ActionParsnip, yeah I can get in as root there, (that's how I removed the stuff you showed me)
<ActionParsnip> trae: you can also pull out samba from there
<fader> jesus_: I have no idea what Ubuntu does differently with bash than any other distro.  (It certainly doesn't have anything to do with file extensions...)
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | trae
<ubottu> trae: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<fader> jesus_: Can you tell me what the behavior is that you're seeing that is bothering you and how it's different?
<jrib> !madwifi | obi
<trae> ActionParsnip, heh... the account already existed
<ubottu> obi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> obi: have you read the madwifi page on there?
<ActionParsnip> trae: you can also change your users password from root so you KNOW its correct
<trae> I think my system is trying to do active directory crap
<heath|work> ?
<trae> ActionParsnip, it's not even asking me for a password
<jrib> obi: "The built-in drivers/modules (ath5k) are in linux-backports-modules-intrepid package"
<ActionParsnip> trae: then use the root console to set one: passwd <your user name>
<dhalsimm> hi, I can't install iceweasel (can't find package) , I'm using 8.10
<trae> ActionParsnip, heh  I'm not sure you follow.l...  there are users present...   as root I can do:  su - $myuser
<jesus_> fader, yes it does. When I write "$ evince " press tab I do not get any completion options unless there is a file named .pdf or .dvi or any other filename that it recognize. But I use arxiv,org in my work and their naming of pdfs are not .pdf but just YYMM.XXXX and I cant tabcomplete them!
<trae> ActionParsnip, but...  I when I go to log in... I can't  it asks for username but not a password
<obi> jrib, basically from what i can gather i need to navigate to the file and the run build essential. and i dont knwo how to navigat there or run build essential. this is the driver i need, its complicated but this driver is definatly the way i want to go
<quibbler> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<jrib> obi: have you read what I've just told you?
<ActionParsnip> trae: while you are root, type the command: passwd <your user name here>
<fader> jesus_: Huh, you're right. :/  I stand corrected.
<ActionParsnip> trae: you will then SET the password so you know its set and you are sure what it is
<jesus_> fader, and you dont know how to fix this windows-like feature? (win-like as in, it is a bad feature)
<ActionParsnip> trae: you can also make sure you are in the admin group so you can use sudo and stuff
<trae> ActionParsnip, thanks for trying mate.  Not sure you are hearing me.  It's never getting to the password stage.  It should at least prompt me for a password.  it doesn't
<fader> jesus_: Calm down, it takes me a few minutes to google things just like anyone else
<xXChippoXx> hello how do i check my ubuntu version ?
<ActionParsnip> trae: the root login doesnt have a password
<fader> jesus_: You can fine-tune it in /etc/bash_completion
<ActionParsnip> trae: as you are interfacing directly with the systems local keyboard
<trae> ActionParsnip, thanks bud for trying to help.
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: lsb_release -a
<xXChippoXx> thanks
<obi> jrib: i need to know how to navigate to a file
<jesus_> fader, oh, I thought you just knew. Most people on IRC either knows or says "you google it". I'll take a look at that file. thnx.
<fader> jesus_: or turn it off entirely by commenting out the lines with "bash_completion" in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Incarus> trae, whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> trae: if you drop to recovery mode root console (instead of booting to ubuntu properly) you can be root and have guarunteed full access
<Incarus> <obi>, cd
<xXChippoXx> i have probs with wine , it it whows gui but no content
<ActionParsnip> trae: you can then set passwords and user group access
<jesus_> fader, but doen't that disable bash_completion entirely?
<xXChippoXx> only sometiems in some tabs if i switch tabs multiple times
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | xXChippoXx
<ubottu> xXChippoXx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Chikkis> hi everyone
<Incarus> <xXChippoXx>, try to reinstall wine
<xXChippoXx> i did
<jesus_> fader, I still want the usual completion, just not the ubuntu-one.
<xXChippoXx> also rm -rf .wine
<xXChippoXx> on the config
<jrib> obi: ok, you seem to just be ignoring what I say for some reason.  The documentation I linked you to says that you can use the ath5k driver in linux-backports-modules-intrepid package.
<Incarus> <xXChippoXx>, purge first
<xXChippoXx> didnt make any difference
<heath|work> xXChippoXx, look at winetricks
<xXChippoXx> hmm ok let me test purge then
<bullgard4> There is an Evolution plugin 'Calendar Publishing'. What are its disadvantages against concurring programs?
<Incarus> <xXChippoXx>, every prog, or just 'special'?
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: have you got the wine version from the official wine repo?
<fader> jesus_: If you disable the bash_completion stuff entirely, it should still tab-complete, but based only on what you've started typing.  e.g. "cd D[tab]" should complete anything that starts with "D" whether it's a directory or not
<fader> jesus_: so my leaning would be to edit /etc/bash_completion to get rid of the PDF settings rather than turning it off entirely, but it's obviously up to you
<xXChippoXx> winecfg , and when i try to install my photoshot cs3 it shows same stragnge lack of tesxts and images
<snek> xXChippoXx: have you installed wine-doors?
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: do you have the wine off the wine repos or the one from the repos you get when you first install ubuntu
<jesus_> fader, ok. thanks for clearing things up for me.
<xXChippoXx> no wine-door what i know of
<fader> jesus_: no problem :)
<Incarus> <xXChippoXx>, install latest unstable wine
<xXChippoXx> the repos fgrom the first install i guess
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: i'll get you a link
<heath|work> xXChippoXx, what are you needing wine for?
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<xXChippoXx> can i add some special repos for wine ?
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: yes, winehq have their own repo
<xXChippoXx> heath|work, running photoshop
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: its a later version than the ubuntu official ones
<xXChippoXx> ok thanks
<xXChippoXx> ill try
<Wazle> some1 here who really knows about ubuntu and has some minutes time for me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Wazle
<ubottu> Wazle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heath|work> xXChippoXx, have you tried GIMP?
<Wazle> ok :D
<xXChippoXx> i have tried inkscape and gimp
<Incarus> Wazle, ask your question
<xXChippoXx> but i dont ahve the time to relearn stuff
<heath|work> I know what you mean
<xXChippoXx> i jsut want photoshop which i already know how to work with right off
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: which version do you use?
<snek> i wish there was a GimpShop for Linux
<Kivary> wikipedia-zh
<obi> jrib: you seem not to be listening to me, i need another driver, the one i described. i know all that already, and i dont want to go into all the reasons i need the other driver. if i need to know what driver i needed i would have asked that question.
<Seveas> xXChippoXx, then you should install windows and photoshop. It doesn't run on linux.
<Seveas> snek, there is :)
<xXChippoXx> photoshop runs on wine
<Seveas> the name is even gimpshop, tries to mimic the photoshop ui but misses functionality
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: whch version of PS??
<Wazle> i do have a netbook with a screen of 1024*576 pixels, i want to play some games with wine, but there are problems with this solutions in some games, i want to have script, which changes solution if i execute it, and another script, which changes back to native settings.
<xXChippoXx> thats what i made sure before installing ubuntu
<Incarus> obi, whats the prob?
<Kivary> how I can join #en-wikipedia?
<DaDa|Urka> Does someone know if xfce 1.6 will make it in xubuntu 9.04?
<snek> seveas: hmm i could never find it.. that makes me feel like a nub now haha
<jrib> obi: well good luck with your issue.  The link I gave you covers compiling the driver as well
<ActionParsnip> DaDa|Urka: you can install any DE you like dude so I'd say yes
<Incarus> <Wazle>, try winecfg in terminal
<snek> seveas: jeez, you're right.. it's right there on the download page! /me hides in shame
<Incarus> <Kivary>, "/join #en-wikipedia"
<Wazle> is it possible to change the game solution directly in wine?
<DaDa|Urka> ActionParsnip : i know, but i hope it will be a feature out-of-the-box
<Incarus> Wazle, yes
<ActionParsnip> Wazle: i've screwed my wine down so it uses a window of restricted dimensions, Its the only way I could get postal2 to run
<Incarus> Wazle, i think so
<Wazle> ok thx, that solves my problem
<Wazle> bb
<zilleplus> Is it possible to ping without an static IP adress
<ActionParsnip> Wazle: by using it it doesnt bork your display when it exits out too
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: yes
<Samma3l> zilleplus: what are you using to ping?
<zilleplus> just testing of my internet still not working :-(
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: ping needs a source ip for the pinged host to use as the reply destination
<xXChippoXx> hmm i had some probs with adding the repos
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, try "sudo dhclient3" and paste the output
<Samma3l> zilleplus: CLI - ping <address> -c 4
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: we'll do it the easy way, the guide is pretty bloated
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jose__> CE_mhachoe
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: scroll to the bottom and paste: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main
<jose__> hyyy
<xXChippoXx> i suspect i want to add some repos in the future so i might want to figure this
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: on a seperate line and press enter on the end of it
<no_bother> Next question: can anyone help me install beryl?
<zilleplus> incarus i get can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: premission denied
<Incarus> !en | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: its compiz fusion now
<xXChippoXx> hm seemed to be a non serious prob
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, yes, with sudo!!!
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: ok then save and exit gedit
<no_bother> okay
<bullgard4> There is an Evolution plugin 'Calendar Publishing'. What are its disadvantages against concurring programs?
<ActionParsnip> no_bother: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<no_bother> yeah I got it
<zilleplus> incarus i get network is down
<no_bother> I couldnt find the one for beryl, that would explain it
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: is it working ok ?
<akventure> when using ZNC can you type in anything you want when it asks you for "vhost (optional" ?
<no_bother> thanks
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, ?
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | no_bother
<ubottu> no_bother: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, down?
<xXChippoXx> och nope
<zilleplus> don't know why my server dopes't want to connect with internet
<xXChippoXx> same prob
<xXChippoXx> even after the updaet
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: is it saying about a key?
<zilleplus> send_packet: network is down
<joseph> hello all you running linux here?
<xXChippoXx> what kind of key ?
<zilleplus> send_packet: network is down
<joseph> huh?
<akventure> when using ZNC can you type in anything you want when it asks you for "vhost (optional)" ?
<Incarus> <joseph>, 1417 users wont answer
<akventure> what happens if you leave it blank? will you not be masked?
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: cd ~/; wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg; sudo apt-key add Scott\ Ritchie.gpg; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: you have keys so you know what is coming from the repos you add is legit and expected
<arshad> HI
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: copy all that into terminal and it wil lgrab the wine key for you
<arshad> HAve a problem in Ubuntu 8.10
<joseph> uhm, why is it so hard to install things...
<xXChippoXx> well i ignored that it was unsigned if that is what you mean
<arshad> I Have a problem in Ubuntu 8.10
<quibbler> !ask | arshad
<ubottu> arshad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: ok thats fine, the command I gave makes them signed but once installed its fine
<zilleplus> is there not a command for ubuntu server 8 to automatic connect with internet
 * Ace2017_- is showing call center staff the tos details :(
<joseph> mmm
<ActionParsnip> joseph: its not hard, depends what you are installing
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, yes, wait a sec
<joseph> firefox 3
<Ace2017_-> sry offtopic :(
<xXChippoXx> what difference will that do to the GUI prob ?
<ActionParsnip> joseph: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> joseph: 2 commands, not that hard
<joseph> that all i have 2 type in?
<xXChippoXx> wine works fine with photoshop on my gentoo
<zilleplus> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> joseph: yep, thats it, in terminal
<zilleplus> lolol
<arshad> <ubottu>     when i lock the screen and leave it for an hour or so the system gets restarted........ the last time it happened it was left on updating Synaptic
<zilleplus> wrong keybord
<joseph> root terminal?
<xXChippoXx> but this is beyond me why wine doesn work in ubunto on this computer
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: thats cool then we know its compatible
<ActionParsnip> joseph: no, never root terminal, use sudo
<Incarus> <arshad>, ubottu is a bot, he wont answer
<jrib> xXChippoXx: be more specific
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, try "sudo ifup -a"
<xXChippoXx> i wonder if nvidia drivers can put this into some probs
<zilleplus> just tested if i coud download firefox and it worked
<joseph> is it called sudo?
<joseph> can't find it
<ActionParsnip> joseph: so, i'll answer your question with another question. Is it hard to install stuff?
<ActionParsnip> joseph: do you have a www connection to your ubuntu system?
<Incarus> <arshad>, change settings in power manager
<joseph> yes
<ActionParsnip> joseph: then copy / paste the command to terminal and it will install
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<joseph> ok il try
<ActionParsnip> joseph: no connection == no install
<arshad> .  . . . . . . . . . wher do i find power manager. . . .
<Incarus> <arshad>, in the systray or in the system settings
<joseph> its working! yay
<quibbler> arshad: system-preferences-power management
<YAA1> judd
<Stevethepirate> Note to the channel.
<Stevethepirate> If you use teamspeak client on linux
<ActionParsnip> joseph: ok now... i have a question for you
<Stevethepirate> it hogs /dev/dsp, so it seems like your sound is broken
<YAA1> !versions samba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions samba
<ActionParsnip> joseph: is it hard to install stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<Stevethepirate> Just a friendly point that took me 2 hours to find.
<Stevethepirate> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<joseph> wait it says this! E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0
<YAA1> !versions samba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions samba
<ActionParsnip> joseph: try using just firefox instead of firefox-3.0
<Incarus> joseph, firefox=firefox 3.0
<joseph> ok
<vigge_sWe> hai
<vigge_sWe> I installed the nVidia drivers once again
<vigge_sWe> but now it takes 2 - 3 min to start a program
<Incarus> !ask | vigge_sWe
<ubottu> vigge_sWe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigge_sWe> because everything freezes
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: are you fully updated from the repos?
<mostafa> how can install jdk
<joseph> same message...
<ActionParsnip> !java | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip> joseph: apt-cache search firefox
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: I followed what you said before
<Incarus> vigge_sWe, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: but have you fully updated your system as well?
<joseph> and then?
<DJones> joseph: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Incarus> vigge_sWe, and enter "fglrxinfo | grep direct"
<ActionParsnip> joseph: do you see any packages relating to firefox?
<vigge_sWe> idk, I ran the update manager and it updated
<panesar_sandeep> mostafa:download linux ver of jdk from sun.com
<joseph> 3 packages
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<YAA1> I WANT TO KNOW what version of samba is included in all ubuntu versions.. is there some command available here in chat ?
<joseph> i don't know, where do i check
<ActionParsnip> joseph: the left hand word is a package name, use sudo apt-get install <package name> to install on of those packages
<Incarus> YAA1, look at packages.ubuntu.com
<joseph> ok thanks
<mostafa> which command to install java
<ActionParsnip> !java | mostafa
<mostafa> yes java
<zilleplus> incarus and actionpar thanks for help got internet on server :-)
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: apt-cache search java
<Incarus> vigge_sWe, and enter "fglrxinfo | grep direct"
<Incarus> <zilleplus>, np
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: that will list all java packages, ou can then install one from there, or you can search with synaptic to installwhat you need
<vigge_sWe> I am installing the missing package now
<Incarus> vigge_sWe, and enter "fglrxinfo | grep direct"
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: do you have a few to install?
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: like about 150Mb worth?
<vigge_sWe> I am installing fglrxinfo
<panesar_sandeep> actionparsnip:thats a gud cmd 2 remember. thanx :)
<joseph> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<joseph> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vigge_sWe> wasn't installed
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> panesar_sandeep: its what i use instead of slowassed synaptic
<mostafa> which command like yum in fedora and how can i use it
<jrib> !apt | mostafa
<ActionParsnip> panesar_sandeep: you can grep the output too
<ubottu> mostafa: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: sudo apt-get install|remove <package name>
<panesar_sandeep> actionparsnip:thank u
<joseph> damn
<ActionParsnip> joseph: ?
<lightraz> hello ppl
<lightraz> hey guys, I've got a prob with my nvidia card in ubuntu 8.10
<zilleplus> mustafar https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/apt-get.html
<lightraz> I just installed driver 180
<lightraz> 180.35
<Incarus> !ask | lightraz
<Werder`Brema> hi
<ubottu> lightraz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joseph> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<joseph> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wolter> hello
<lightraz> ok
<Werder`Brema> hey guys, does ubuntu 8.10 has full supported for ppc ?
<jrib> !ppc | Werder`Brema
<ubottu> Werder`Brema: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wolter> jesttu ktoœ z polski ?
<Seveas> !pl | wolter \
<ubottu> wolter \: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Werder`Brema> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lightraz> I've installed nvidia 180.35, when my system loads up it just doesn't work correctly but if I press ctrl+alt+backspace it works fine, what should I do?
<Werder`Brema> what does it means: "Future versions will be community supported"
<joseph> u get it?
<panesar_sandeep> mostafa:http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
<Incarus> lightraz, what means not correctly?
<agabus> when manually preparing partitions for an install, generally where should i set the mount point for my storage partition?
<Werder`Brema> !ubuntu 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 8.10
<joseph> can anyone help here
<Incarus> <agabus>, "/"
<Incarus> joseph, yes
<Incarus> joseph, whats the problem?
<lightraz> if a point to a software, it flickers the screen and if I open a software with sometabs I can't put to anyother than the first one, and the scrollbar doesn't work
<sipior> Werder`Brema: just that: not supported directly by canonical, but by volunteers only.
<agabus> <Incarus> thankyou
<Werder`Brema> sipior: thank you, I can't find the iso dvd image for ubuntu 8.10 ppc
<Incarus> lightraz, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Incarus> agabus, np
<lightraz> paste here?
<joseph> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<joseph> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Werder`Brema> sipior: there isn't direct link in ubuntu.com
<arshad>     i have checked the power options theres no option to close the system
<ftab> is there any software to read IMAT K JAM Phone on Ubuntu?
<lightraz> it's big
<DJones> !paste | lightraz
<Myrtti> !paste | lightraz
<ubottu> lightraz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sipior> Werder`Brema: no, there won't be. you'll need to find the community 8.10 ppc site.
<quibbler> joseph: what version of firefox do you have installed?
<ftab>  is there any software to read IMAT K JAM Phone on Ubuntu?
<lightraz> oh ok
<arshad> <quibbler>                         i have checked the power options theres no option to close the system
<arshad> <quibbler>                         i have checked the power options theres no option to close the system
<ftab>  is there any software to read IMAT K JAM Phone on Ubuntu?
<GaRRu> Hello
<lightraz> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/123802/
<joseph> like 1.0
<Werder`Brema> this link work from you?
<Werder`Brema> cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<ftab>  is there any software to read IMAT K JAM Phone on Ubuntu?
<GaRRu> I have a question If someone may answer me ill be glad
<ftab>  is there any software to read IMAT K JAM Phone on Ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> GaRRu, dont ask to ask
<panesar_sandeep> garru: pl ask
<GaRRu> oh xD
<GaRRu> well
<joseph> quibbler: like 1.0
<dtcrshr> its already a question
<vigge_sWe> fglrxinfo | grep direct didn't output anything
<panesar_sandeep> garru:pls b straight
<lightraz>  j[[
<GaRRu> I saw in the ubuntu forums a Alarm Clock Date and Time Telling and more
<lightraz> vigge_swe   shouldn't the command be  glxinfo | grep direct?
<arshad> <GaRRu>                dont aska question to ask..................  just ask the question
<GaRRu> I downloaded (yeah thanks for the b stright) the files I saw
<vigge_sWe> I copied the comand someone here pasted
<GaRRu> and
<SuPeRhAm> question, flash plays like an old silent film, somewhere around 15 frames. any good way to fix? using macromedia flash plugin and 8.10-64bit
<GaRRu> I don't know how to use them in ubuntu
<GaRRu> any help?
<quibbler> joseph: what version of firefox do you have installed? not like what version exactly and what version of ubuntu
<GaRRu> how to activate it
<lightraz> vigge   try the command   glxinfo | grep direct
<GaRRu> exc
<GaRRu> ext
<GaRRu> etc**
<Incarus> lol
<sipior> is this a tla competition?
<vigge_sWe> as fast the terminal pops up (takes around 3 min)
<ftab>  is there any software to read IMAT K JAM Phone on Ubuntu?
<lightraz> I've posted my xlog file in   http://paste.ubuntu.com/123802/
<S_A> Hi! Is there anyone who has rdesktop working with eToken Smart card support ?
<cr3> hi i've installed old Ubuntu v 6.0.6, and in repo newest kernel version is 2.6.15-53.... how can i upgrade my kernel? (except compiling)
<Incarus> joseph, "ps -u USERNAME | grep xorg"
<quibbler> arshad: check again under the general tab
<sipior> cr3: upgrading to a newer version of ubuntu would be the only reliable way, short of recompilation of course.
<Incarus> oh, not joseph, wrong name
<Incarus> lightraz, "ps -u USERNAME | grep xorg"
<cr3> sipior, can't i just change repo url's or something?
<vigge_sWe> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cr3> kernel is kernel.... 20mb....
<sipior> cr3: in a sense, that's what an upgrade of ubuntu basically entails
<GaRRu> That's my help I need :P How to use those files in Ubuntu so it will start up the programme... if you need the files, I have them saved in the PC Ill be glad to send it
<cr3> not 600mb distro
<lightraz> incarus   it doesn't show anythings
<Incarus> <lightraz>, good
<cr3> sipior, so i'll add hardy herons repository and upgrade the kernel (?) !
<vigge_sWe> lightraz: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<sipior> cr3: well, kernel plus appropriate c libraries, and then you must ensure that all packages are linked against the correct libraries...
<lightraz> no, direct rendering says    yes
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, ...
<ActionParsnip> cr3: you also have the kernel modules
<sipior> cr3: really just best to grab a recent install disk
<lightraz> ohhh sorry vigge
<vigge_sWe> that's the output...
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, yes, for ME
<lightraz> I guess your video drivers are not installed or configured
<lightraz> what's your linux distro?
<cr3> well i don't have whole internet on cd's on my shelves, or something
<lightraz> and video card
<vigge_sWe> 8.10
<GaRRu> Privet Messenge maybe?
<vigge_sWe> nvidia quadro FX 570M
<sipior> cr3: then rebuild your kernel. it's not terribly hard.
<vigge_sWe> notebook GPU
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<lightraz> open synaptic and installed nvidia-glx-180
<vigge_sWe> ok
<lightraz> ops sorry
<lightraz> if it doesn't work, try nvidia-legacy
<lightraz> incarrus, my drivers work fine if I reboot the graphics mode with ctrl+alt+backspace but it doesn't work correctly when the system loads up
<Delaya> which compiller is better for Fortran programming, f77 or f95?
<lightraz> do u have anyidea y?
<sipior> Delaya: obviously depends in what version of Fortran you plan on programming in :-)
<elhoyos> hi all
<ActionParsnip> lightraz: boot to the desktop (without restarting x) and read dmesg
<sipior> Delaya: gfortran is the standard now, i believe
<lightraz> dmesg??? what is the command?
<lightraz> hi elhoyos
<vigge_sWe> http://pastebin.com/d3710bd72 <- the log
<Incarus> <lightraz>, yes, could be an AUDIT MIT cookie error
<Incarus> <lightraz>, dont know
<lightraz> what command should I use to read the dmesg?
<panesar_sandeep> lightraz:try <man dmesg> from terminal
<xXChippoXx> hello there backa gain
<lightraz> oh ok
<elhoyos> There's a jaunty package for gnome-format: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gnome-format
<SlimeyPete> lightraz: just type "dmesg"
<erUSUL> lightraz: dmesg
<xXChippoXx> power to the computer were cut off by accident hehe
<lightraz> I'll be right back then
<lightraz> tnx
<Incarus> k
<vigge_sWe> it has a lot of "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop."
<elhoyos> Is there any way to convert that package (gnome-format) to hardy?
<xXChippoXx> anyways ive put up some screenshots on the prob i have with wine so you can see what i mean
<panesar_sandeep> lightraz: to get the output to a file use --> "command"|cat>filename
<uwe> is here germani
<xXChippoXx> http://www.norswedian.se/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=36&Itemid=54
<Incarus> !de | uwe
<ubottu> uwe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Incarus> uwe, privat chat
<vigge_sWe> should I try another driver?
<uwe> mercy danke kann leider kein englisch tschaui
<Incarus> uwe, -> privat chat
<xXChippoXx> so there you can see what i mean that the tabs shows but there is no text in it
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, yes
<xXChippoXx> is it a font prob ?
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, you dont have direct rendering
<wlidha> hiredgoon, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bacchist> are there licensing issues which prevent ubuntu livecds from including the b43 firmware?"
<vigge_sWe> so I should try 180?
<xXChippoXx> vigge_sWe, how to fix that ?
<erUSUL> bacchist: yes
<wlidha> can some one help me with that ?
<wlidha> echinos: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erUSUL> bacchist: only broadcom can distribute the firmware
<Incarus> <wlidha>, "ps -u root" and paste
<bacchist> i hate broadcom
<wlidha> Incarus i paste that where ?
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, which GraCa?
<lightraz> I'm back, I've posted my dmsg here on http://paste.ubuntu.com/123808/
<Incarus> !paste | wlidha
<ubottu> wlidha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xXChippoXx> an nvidia
<wlidha> ok ty
<erUSUL> bacchist: you can install the firmware doing "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" it requieres internet connection
<lightraz> !paste | lightraz
<ubottu> lightraz, please see my private message
<Incarus> lightraz, try the latest xserver (1.6) should work then
<wlidha> Incarus http://paste.ubuntu.com/123809/
<tommy```> hi
<vigge_sWe> dev or non-dev?
<vigge_sWe> nvidia quadro FX 570M is my gpu
<bacchist> yeah i know... the "requires internet connection" bit is kind of an issue when trying to get networking components to work
<lightraz> ok incarrus, is it in ubuntu repo?
<lightraz> cause my system is up to date
<tommy```> hello
<Incarus> <lightraz>, no, use the jaunty package or compile from source
<Incarus> <lightraz>, Incarus, not incarrus
<erUSUL> bacchist: use ethernet there are a way to do it by hand search google "b43-fwcutter offline install" or something like that
<lightraz> oh ok
<lightraz> I'll try
<lightraz> tnx
<bacchist> well my solution has been to keep a copy of the cafuego b43 deb on hand
<xXChippoXx> i think it is an anvidia geforce mx400
<xXChippoXx> or 400
<xXChippoXx> i eman 4000
<tommy```> anyone knows what kernel needs VPN cisco ?
<xXChippoXx> old stuff =) still workin
<DIFH-iceroot> tommy```: there are patches for almost all kernels
<abhinavm> tommu : try vpnc
<tommy```> sudo apt-get install vpnc ?
<abhinavm> and kvpn / network-manager-cpn
<DIFH-iceroot> abhinavm: vpnc is not running well with some vpns
<abhinavm> eyah
<abhinavm> I use vpnc / kvpn with Cisco
<abhinavm> works fine
<xXChippoXx> still mi wondering if it is the nvidia driver that makes the wine prob or not
<abhinavm> have been using it from a long time on ubunu .. right from around hoary
<DIFH-iceroot> abhinavm: at work and school only vpnclient (cisco) is working and not vpnc
<wlidha> Incarus, still there ?
<Incarus> <wlidha>, ...
<wlidha> Incarus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/123809/
<Incarus> yes
<abhinavm> DIHH-iceroot : OK ..what is the error you get ?
<DIFH-iceroot> abhinavm: the server say "wrong client version" :)
<bacchist> are there any plans to switch over to pulseaudio for future versions of ubuntu?
<Incarus> wlidha, k, i dont know
<bosco> does anyone know of a good website help me install e17 in ubuntu 8.10 that works
<bosco> ??
<Seveas> ubuntu has used pulseaudio since 8.04 already bacchist
<abhinavm> hmm :) I use vpnc / kvpn to connect all the time .. never faced that error
<tommy```> DIFH-iceroot: yes in my university, use VPN cisco
<bacchist> Seveas: is it the default?
<abhinavm> I just imported the .pcf file into kvpn and it worked out of the box
<Seveas> bacchist, yes
<DIFH-iceroot> bacchist: ?? its using pulseaudio already
<wlidha> Incarus, ok np
<DIFH-iceroot> abhinavm: as i said, not alle vpns working with vpnc
<bacchist> ah ok... i don't see any of the gui tools installed
<David2> hi
<spike_> how can I install kiba-dock on intrepid please
<tommy```> DIFH-iceroot: where is the patch for my kernel to work with vpn cisco?
<S_A> Hi! Is there anyone who has rdesktop working with eToken Smart card support ?
<abhinavm> DIFH-iceroot : Sure ..  Maybe there is some special config/setting your network admin has done
<_DEL> gui hinders performance, terminal is an operators best friend
<DIFH-iceroot> tommy```: google :(
<woodong50> here is linux channel?
<DIFH-iceroot> woodong50: ubuntu-channel
<tommy```> woodong50: no xp
<Bram_P> my second ubuntu is nearly installed 96%
<abhinavm> tommy``` : there is a cisco client for linux available for download on cisco.com .. you could use that
<woodong50> really
<_DEL> wodong50, yes this is specific to ubuntu linu though
<tommy```> abhinavm: my uni has a direct link with cisco vpn client, i don't know if you could work
<_DEL> woodong50, yes this is specific to ubuntu linu though
<spike_> can I install kiba-dock on Intrepid ? please
<woodong50> ubuntu is difficult?
<_DEL> ubuntu is very easy once you get the hang of things
<linny1> Actionp
<DIFH-iceroot> woodong50: its the easiest linux distro, imo
<arshad> Help   PLzzz                    THe USB startup disk in Ubuntu  8.10  is not accepting mu USB Pendrive
<linny1> ActionParsnip you here ?
<panesar_sandeep> woodong50:ubuntu i very easy and user-friendly
<woodong50> ok i will learn it
<arshad> Imean the option in System  >  Administration
<DIFH-iceroot> woodong50: you have already a running ubuntu?
<panesar_sandeep> woodong50:if u experience any problems u can ask 4 help here anytime
<arshad>  Help   PLzzz                    THe USB startup disk in Ubuntu  8.10  is not accepting mu USB Pendrive,  I mean the option in System  >  Administration
<woodong50> ok
<ActionParsnip> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<panesar_sandeep> arshad:check if the filesystem on pndrv is intact
<_DEL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<freegoo> ok guys here the problem. i delete my mac osx boot partition. i can not boot my ubuntu harddrive partition with out using the ubuntu cd "BOOT FROM HARD DISK". nstall
<freegoo> i tryed grub "install (hd0)" but it did work
<panesar_sandeep> ubottu: will updates stop for older versions or for all versions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_DEL> freego, did you install before or after you installed ubuntu?
<panesar_sandeep> bot??
<_DEL> freego, did you delte OSX before or after you installed ubuntu?
<Bram_P> my new ubuntu is installed
<freegoo> _DEL: when i installed ubuntu on the hard disk. i only installed grub on the partition sda3. not the whole drive
<ztx> how can i convert a ubuntu server installation to ubuntu desktop (want it to start using a desktop kernel and so on)
<oCean_> panesar_sandeep: the answers ubottu gives are scripted.
<SlimeyPete> ztx: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<freegoo> i used rEFIt to boot osx and ubuntu
<Alterios_in_Win> panesar, the end of life for standard releases is 18 months and 5 years for LTS releases
<defrysk> or kubuntu-desktop
<Cyntek> is it possible to install an NTFS drive with data on it, and mount it on ubuntu-server ?
<oCean_> !bot > panesar_sandeep
<ubottu> panesar_sandeep, please see my private message
<SlimeyPete> ztx: hrm, not sure if that will replace the kernel though
<freegoo> del: i used rEFIt to boot osx and ubuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> !ntfs | Cyntek
<ubottu> Cyntek: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<SlimeyPete> it'll install all the desktop apps
<Alterios_in_Win> so each regular release will be supported for 18 months after it's release
<ztx> SlimeyPete: nope, it wont :/
<SlimeyPete> ztx: you can always just install another kernel via apt-get...
<panesar_sandeep> ocean:thanks
<_DEL> if you deleted OSX after, you may have to reinstall ubuntu, i had that problem once freegoo
<ztx> SlimeyPete: well, thats true.. but i dont want to do that manually, i want it to fetch -desktop from now on
<freegoo> _DEL: thanks. there must be a way of install grub back on the harddrive
<DIFH-iceroot> _DEL: just fix grub
<SlimeyPete> ztx: it will do, if you install the desktop kernel from apt-get.
<Bram_P> How can I install a wifi card on my laptop with new ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> it'll continue to use & update it
<GaRRu> will someone help me in privet message please I don't know nothing about linux and I need some help around
<ztx> SlimeyPete: oh, nice :)
<erUSUL> ztx: install the ubuntu-desktop package and the kernel
<_DEL> yeah, that can be done
<GaRRu> Thanks _DEL
<Bram_P> how can I get a wifi card to work in my laptop with new ubuntu?
<freegoo> DIFH-iceroot: when i installed ubuntu on the hard disk. i only installed grub on the partition sda3. not the whole drive
<arshad> <panesar_sandeep>    How do i check it . .. . .. ??
<arshad> <panesar_sandeep>    How do i check it . .. . .. ??
<SlimeyPete> you're going to have to give more detail Bram_P
<spencer> Where is the network manager? It wants a password and I did not put one in.
<SlimeyPete> like what wifi card it is, for a start
<SlimeyPete> spencer: try your standard user password
<freegoo> DIFH-iceroot: i am using a macbook pro, and since i delete my osx partition i can not boot ubuntu
<spencer> I did and it refuses it
<SlimeyPete> network-manager can be found via the two-computers icon in the system-tray
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: well I did install ubuntu on my old laptop, but how can I get my wifi card to work there? since the cd only contains .exe
<DIFH-iceroot> freegoo: use a live-cd and install a new grub
<freegoo> DIFH-iceroot: i tryed using grub "install (hd0)" but that didnt seem to fix it
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: what card is it?
<SlimeyPete> there may be a linux driver available.
<spencer> Then I deny and it goes on
<freegoo> DIFH-iceroot: yes i did use the live cd
<SlimeyPete> also you could try ndiswrapper:
<SlimeyPete> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: it's a BELKIN wireless G Notebook card (54mb)
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: pcmcia?
<SlimeyPete>  / cardbus
<arshad> How do i make a startup USB Pendrive . . . . . . . . ??
<SlimeyPete> i.e. the sort you plug into the slot on your laptop, as opposed to it being built-in
<arshad> How do i make a startup USB Pendrive in  Ubuntu 8.10 . . . . . . . . ??
<arshad> Help PLzzzz
<arshad> Help PLzzzz
<arshad> How do i make a startup USB Pendrive in  Ubuntu 8.10 . . . . . . . . ??
<FloodBot2> arshad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> !repeat | arshad
<ubottu> arshad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Myrtti> !usb | arshad
<ubottu> arshad: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Charliehorse> i need help
<freegoo> arshad: if u have ubuntu 8.10 u can look user the vmenu System > Administration >Create, A USB Start up disk
<Myrtti> !ask | Charliehorse
<ubottu> Charliehorse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: well I don't know if Belkin is owned by pcmia
<arshad> <Myrtti>    A pendrive
<freegoo> DIFH-iceroot: any ideas??
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: no, PCMCIA / cardbus are socket types
<Charliehorse> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a dual boot macbook
<SlimeyPete> they're the technical names for the slots you find on laptops
<Charliehorse> how do i mount mac drive
<SlimeyPete> so what I meant is: is this a card you plug into the slot on your laptop, or is it USB, or is it built in?
<DIFH-iceroot> freegoo: sorry, dont know, never had to fix grub
<freegoo> DIFH-iceroot: ok thanks
<Charliehorse> i can see the hard drive, but i can't look into my user folder, it says permission is denied
<erUSUL> Charliehorse: mount -t hpfs /dev/sdxx /mount/point
<Charliehorse> do i need to sudo that?
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: one moment, I'll look it up, it isn't shown on the card
<mostafa> how to install flash player
<erUSUL> mostafa: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> where can i find the package: libisofs-1 (0.6.2)    ?
<erUSUL> !find libisofs
<ubottu> Found: libisofs-dev, libisofs-doc, libisofs6
<erUSUL> !info libisofs6 > Ben_Cs
<mostafa> is there any flash player for free
<ubottu> libisofs6 (source: libisofs): library to create ISO9960 images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2.1-1 (intrepid), package size 71 kB, installed size 208 kB
<erUSUL> mostafa: there is gnash and swfplayer iirc
<DIFH-iceroot> !gnash | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Ben_Cs> erUSUL: how can i install that version on hardy?
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: It's cardbus
<erUSUL> Ben_Cs: from source? dunno libs are usually not backported
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: ah, right. Okay. You need to find out what chipset it has, and for Cardbus + PCMCIA you can do that by: 1) open terminal from 'Applications' -> 'Accessories' menu; 2) type "lspcmcia". You need to insert your card before you do this.
<SlimeyPete> the output of "lspcmcia" should tell you what chipset the card uses. This will make it easier to find out how to make it work with Ubuntu.
<Charliehorse> how do i find out what volume my MAcOS install is on? like what dev/sdxx?
<erUSUL> Charliehorse: sudo fdisk -l
<Charliehorse> erUSUL ty!
<Charliehorse> When i try to mount my HFS+ partionon, i get this: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/leGAWV
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: That gives some socket information, what part do we need? since it's quite hard to type it all over...
<Droopsta915> I made a rar archive file with a password, and now I can't remember the password. Is there anyway Ican extract it?
<SlimeyPete> !paste | Bram_P
<ubottu> Bram_P: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Known_problems> dica de uma otica placa de captura para fazer circuito interno, com linux ?
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: please put all of it into a pastebin and then give me the URL so I can see it
<SlimeyPete> oh wait
<mgolisch> Droopsta915: other than bruteforce cracking i geuess no
<SlimeyPete> you can't copy-paste?
<SlimeyPete> separate machine then... figures :)
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: I can't, it's on my other laptop without internet access(that's why I need that wifi card...)
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: just look for anything which mentions networking, 802.11, Belkin, etc.
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Charliehorse> i tried this: sudo mount -t hpfs /dev/sda2 '/home/evantandersen', and got this : http://www.mibbit.com/pb/leGAWV
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: hmm, hang on
<SlimeyPete> there's a simpler way, I think
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: try just "lspci"
<_DEL> battery went dead yall
<Droopsta915> mgolisch: oh well, all my girls naked pictures are going in the trash bin. I got the originals anyway:)
<SlimeyPete> I think it picks up cardbus cards too, and is simpler to read
<khirr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete: i think thats lsusb
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete: depends what bus its attatched to inside
<tommy```> DIFH-iceroot: I found patch for vpn cisco, but I think that works only on 686 not ppc
<SlimeyPete> ActionParsnip: bah, computers are never simple >.<
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: PCI 1225is that what we need?
<SlimeyPete> that doesn't sound right
<ActionParsnip> !cisco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DIFH-iceroot> tommy```: dont know, i am only using x86
<mostafa> how an i install gz file
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: tar zxvf <file>
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: i have just installed unifiedlinuxdriver for my printer ... it seems to work but configuration form have line text so little that i can't read nothing of what is written...
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: its rare to need them, whats it for?
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: did you try lspci?
<tommy```> DIFH-iceroot: don't worry dude, it's only that apple is crap
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: i think that it haven't the right font
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: yes, and that's all I can find in it, the rest is processor etc.
<Oli``> How can I see what is running on port 80?
<Oli``> (on my local machine)
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: Hrm. lsusb?
<UDP-00> ps -aux
<oCean_> Oli``: "sudo netstat -anp | grep 80"
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: netstat -a
 * UDP-00 slaps oCean_ around a bit with a large trout
<UDP-00> :)
<SlimeyPete> I'd expect the chipset to be called something like "Realtek ... " or "Broadcom ..." or "Atheros" or something
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: no, nothing...
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: okay, time to bring out the big guns
<SlimeyPete> try: sudo lshw -C network
<SlimeyPete> (it'll ask for your password)
<Oli``> oCean_ & ActionParsnip: thanks
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: I did also found something called ndiswrapper, will that work?
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: ndiswrapper might work, yes. It works for some cards, as a last resort.
<ActionParsnip> why does lshw say to run as sudo but still outputs fine???
<mostafa> i unrared it how can i install it
<quibbler> mostafa: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<SlimeyPete> ActionParsnip: I dunno, tbh. I just use sudo out of habit. Maybe it prints slightly more info in some circumstances?
<mostafa> gnash-0.8.4.tar.gz
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: well, what's easier? then I'll try that first
<ActionParsnip> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 242 kB, installed size 868 kB
<mostafa> i unrared it how can i install it gnash-0.8.4.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: its on the repo, same version
<sera|work> i think i screwed up my installation, but perhaps someone here can rescue me. i wanted to add the initial user to another group, but i forgot -a while using -G ... now the user isn't in the admin-group anymore. do i have to use recovery-mode now to put him in again?
<Chousuke> mostafa: sudo aptitude install gnash
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: sudo apt-get install gnash
<Chousuke> (either works)
<oCean_> sera|work: yep, recovery mode it is
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: I suppose you may as well try ndiswrapper, yes. If that fails, do the lshw command I gave you and look for the Product Name - that'll usually give a clue as to exactly what chipset your card uses, and then you can type that into google or the ubuntu forums (or IRC) to find out how to make it work.
<Seveas> sera|work, yes, unless you have set a rootpassword or have another admin user
<erUSUL> sera|work: adduser $USER admin
<erUSUL> sera|work: allways use adduser useradd is dangerous (as you found out)
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: ok, I'll try it many thanks for all your help
<juro> hi, I am using VLC v 0.9.4 Grishenko on Ubuntu 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04). When I play any media, the video hangs randomly a few seconds and then continues ... audio does not have this problem. Any ideas who I can debug this?
<SlimeyPete> no problem. Good luck :)
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: most stuf you need is on the repos, you will rarely download tar.gz files
<erUSUL> sera|work: from the man page  useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead.
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: try searching the repo first before grabbing an archive like that
<oCean_> erUSUL: think she usermod'ed an existing one
<Seveas> oCean_, usermod is equally dangerous for this :)
<Seveas> gpasswd or adduser are your frinds for group manglement
<erUSUL> oCean_: s/useradd/usermod/ in my comments ;P
<blutrille> I am trying to get Citrix ICA client to work and this is the message i recieve any help? "could not be validated. (SSL provider code: 20, SSL error 86)"
<ActionParsnip> !citrix
<ubottu> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<burkmat> Curious: Why isn't truecrypt in the repos? Is it a security issue?
<linny1> ActionParsnip: that line for unraring works great the thing is it unrars to the cwd how could one alter the line to make each set of rars extract to the dir the respective rars are in ?
<linny1> find -name "*.rar" -exec rar x {} \;
<TuxMan> any suggestion for a good code editor (not an IDE) for C++??
<r3dux> TuxMan,  >> gedit
<SlimeyPete> I believe the canonical answer is vi/vim
<ActionParsnip> !ide | TuxMan
<ubottu> TuxMan: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<DIFH-iceroot> sure
<TuxMan> I dont like vi / vim
<SlimeyPete> Kate is rather good for code
<r3dux> I hate vi/vim - don't be gay and use that archaic stuff
<TuxMan> in gedit , I cant mass comment
<GaRRu> I have Ctl + Alt + Left or Right to switch pages how do I do to change it like a square mode? that I see all the pages in a square?
<SlimeyPete> does syntax hilighting etc.
<SlimeyPete> r3dux: I am gay, and I rather like ViM thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> linny1: i'm unsure, stdin would be able to help here. he's got sweeter skills than I. maybe check man rar
<GaRRu> I have Ctl + Alt + Left or Right to switch pages how do I do to change it like a square mode? that I see all the pages in a square?
<SlimeyPete> though vi is a pain
<r3dux> Slimey > awww.....
<sera|work> erUSUL: i used usermod
<linny1> ActionParsnip: thanks youve been a great help :)
<GaRRu> I have Ctl + Alt + Left or Right to switch pages how do I do to change it like a square mode? that I see all the pages in a square?
<altrortla> Isn't my question pertinet.... what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> GaRRu: make sure have 3d accelleration and install compizfusion
<ActionParsnip> linny1: try in #bash
<erUSUL> sera|work: s/useradd/usermod/ in my comments ;P
<r3dux> I don't find vi usable. Or care about vim. Emacs I could give a shot... but honestly, life's too short
<linny1> ActionParsnip: thanks again
<Seveas> !repeat | garru
<ubottu> garru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> linny1: np man
<SlimeyPete> ViM's basically usable vi, really. But it's an acquired taste.
<ActionParsnip> linny1: find and exec are hugely powerful
<SlimeyPete> Modal editing can be frustrating
<sera|work> erUSUL: ah. adduser can work with existing users. didn't know that, thanks!
 * ActionParsnip uses nano
<dreamweaver> hello
<erUSUL> altrortla: probably nobody know anything about your problem... myself never heard of the driver you mentioned
<Incarus> altrortla, whats the problem?
<r3dux> I've got my standard make file, I've got gedit - I'm happy.
<r3dux> I should prolly use eclipse, but... there's no rush.
<SlimeyPete> Eclipse is... big
<erUSUL> GaRRu: use simple-ccsm
<SlimeyPete> and on my Intrepid system it fails to work
<erUSUL> !ccsm | GaRRu
<ubottu> GaRRu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<r3dux> Too big for a small prog, hence gedit and make
<SlimeyPete> I think the Sun-Java6-jdk package was compiled against an X library that's missing a bit in Ubuntu, or something
<SlimeyPete> anyway, it's error-tastic
<r3dux> SlimeyPete,  - I don't have errors w/ it (x64)
<ActionParsnip> i use the ia32-java packages or icedtea
<SlimeyPete> r3dux: Hmm, I'm on x64 too. Though... Eclipse *did* work the first time I ran it, then I installed SoapUI and it stopped working. Perhaps that's the cause.
<ActionParsnip> java sucks anyway
<SlimeyPete> Maybe SoapUI tries to make use of some graphics stuff that standard Eclipse doesn't.
<lorenzosu> Hi all.. I am trying to convince some colleagues that ubuntu is doable even in business environment... Their strongest argument is thta with Windows "you can do 1 install and replicate on 100 machines"... I'm sure there's a way of doing it for ubuntu to... any ideas?
<doctor_flash> hello
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: get an apt-server which will act as a local repo
<Scunizi> !clone | lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<r3dux> lorednzoud, many.
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: you can then put packages on there and it will install
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: use clonezilla
<SpareBit> ActionParsnip: How does that work ? (apt-server)
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: can replicate to 100 machines over the network or so they claim
<r3dux> I don't find the need to shout the joys of linux from the rooftops. Anyone who uses it will see the ups and downs.
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: http://clonezilla.org/
<Scunizi> SpareBit: perhaps to make it easier.. since most packages you use are preinstalled anyway.. any additional packages can be done with aptoncd..
<SpareBit> <== IT Tech for school in somerset UK
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: me neither, its another OS with its fair share of issues
<Scunizi> !aptoncd | SpareBit
<ubottu> SpareBit: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<SpareBit> thanks Scunizi
<lorenzosu> thanks all..
<r3dux> ActionParsnip,  I use linux because I'm now comfortable with it and it does 99% of what I used to do in windows, and another 80% of things I couldn't.
<lorenzosu> So what would be the procedure?
<lorenzosu> - install on a machine
<lorenzosu> - do clonezilla
<lorenzosu> - How to replicate automatically, say over network boot?
<FloodBot2> lorenzosu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: snap
<ActionParsnip> SpareBit: http://techydinesh.wordpress.com/2008/02/08/setting-up-repository-for-linux/
<r3dux> I can't play things on Steam in Linux, but I just use my 360 for that kinda stuff anyway. Works for me.
<lorenzosu> oops sorry abiouthat
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: read the help for clonezilla server editon everything is on the page a gave
<SpareBit> thanks ActionParsnip
<oCean_> lorenzosu: you also might ask in #ubuntu-server to see if ppl there have experience doing that
<vigge_sWe> hai
<ActionParsnip> SpareBit: just check any weird software they use will run on linux but standard stuf is fine
<jpds> lorenzosu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clonezilla_Server_Edition
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: thanks... I guess I'm not going to use this myself.. just a kind of "proof of concept" if you get what I mean
<kevinly> I'm having a really weird problem
<kevinly> I can't enter any text into the Username box on my login screen
<gpled> anyone running quad monitors?
<ActionParsnip> SpareBit: you may think Ubuntu is great but if it doesnt fit the requirements if the system as an OS then its not good
<kevinly> my keyboard is working (caps lock, alt f4 gives me shell@)
<Ronald> How do I open a program in the terminal and then have my terminal back?  I'd like to open gedit with sudo but that takes over my terminal
<kevinly> Ronald: gedit &
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: can you use mouse to choose console login?
<vigge_sWe> I downloaded a deb package, but it said I should install with apt-get wiith force install, how can I point apt-get to a path?
<erUSUL> !gksudo | Ronald
<ubottu> Ronald: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kevinly> ActionParsnip: no mouse either
<vigge_sWe> because I already got it downloaded
<ziroday> Ronald: gedit & disown if you want gedit to stay open if you close the terminal
<gpled> kevinly: sweet!
<TuxMan> how in gedit I make it to mark the closing curly brace when I point to the opening one?
<jpds> vigge_sWe: sudo dpkg -i package.dev
<jpds> vigge_sWe: Or open it with gdebi
<Ronald> thanks guys.  I'll have a look at that link
<ActionParsnip> Ronald: put a & at the end of the command, it will give you the terminal back and the command will run. If you close the console, any apps it spawned will die too
<Incarus> <vigge_sWe>, sudo dpkg --force-all -i xyz.deb
<ziroday> TuxMan: look in the preferences
<erUSUL> TuxMan: Preferences first tab
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: I did download all the packages and installed them, what should  do now? since I can't find it...
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: power off and check the connections
<vigge_sWe> ty
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: you may have to rest your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> *rset
<kevinly> ActionParsnip: it's a laptop and i've reset a few times
<ActionParsnip> *reset
<TuxMan> ok will do
<kevinly> ok
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: ten check in bios to make sure its all enabled
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: so you're trying ndiswrapper?
<Incarus> any problems here?
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: can you press esc to bring up the grub menu?
<SpareBit> ActionParsnip: Currently all the windows users only use Office 2003 (Access, Excel, PowerPoint, Publisher, Word) nothing out of the ordinary
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: yes I am
<ActionParsnip> SpareBit: then linu is fine
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: okay, did you get as far as installing the Windows drivers?
<SlimeyPete> or are you stuck before that?
<kevinly> ActionParsnip: no
<kevinly> i can  alt-f4
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: no, I did download the files, put them on an usb and clicked and installed them in the other laptop
<altrortla> Incarus: still here buddy?
<Incarus> <altrortla>, ...
<Incarus> <altrortla>, yes, whats the prob?#
<altrortla> i have just installed unifiedlinuxdriver for my printer ... it seems to work but configuration form have line text so little that i can't read nothing of what is written...
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: do you have a usb keyboard and mouse?
<GooD2KnoW> i want to mount a smbfs drive in the fstab .. but it only works if i type sudo mount -a .. not while booting (fail). any tips?
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: Okay... there is a howto for ndiswrapper here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper     it sounds like you need to go from step 3.3, though of course you have the driver on CD rather than having to download it
<Incarus> <altrortla>, a line text? make a screenshot
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: is there a button to lock the keyboard and mouse, some laptops have that
<GooD2KnoW> and how can i autostart some custom commands right after booting?
<erUSUL> GooD2KnoW: add auto on the options filed
<ActionParsnip> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !bootup
<altrortla> where i can past it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup
<ActionParsnip> 1bum
<erUSUL> GooD2KnoW: add auto on the options field
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: note point 3.3.2 - you'll need to use unshield, I imagine
<altrortla> where i can paste it?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | altrortla
<ubottu> altrortla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GooD2KnoW> erUSUL, i have, it tries to mount it .. but it fails
<altrortla> also a screenshot?
<GooD2KnoW> maybe the network interfaces arent initialized or sth like that
<cr3> dżizas krajst
<erUSUL> GooD2KnoW: maybe you do not have inet connection at that point? you use network manager ?
<Incarus> hm, SELinux isnt good for linux/ubuntu -> its from the nsa, the codebreaker of the usa!?!?!?
<GooD2KnoW> erUSUL, its a local network :/
<_infidel> hello, im having trouble adding an OpenLDAP entry. output:http://pastebin.com/d2c24ff59. My init.ldif file: http://pastebin.com/d389cef87. Thnx in advance
<ziroday> Incarus: you can uninstall it if you don't want it
<GooD2KnoW> erUSUL, and its working right after the boot.
<erUSUL> GooD2KnoW: you use NM or /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Incarus> <altrortla>, http://image-upload.biz/
<Incarus> <ziroday>, i know
<gpled> hmm, the ability to paste screen shots would be a cool adon to pastebins
<GooD2KnoW> erUSUL, /etc/network/interfaces
<altrortla> Incarus: OK
<kevinly> ActionParsnip: no button (afaik and i'm pretty sure) and usb makes no difference
<ziroday> !imagebin | gpled
<ubottu> gpled: Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: is usb disabled on the laptop in bios?
<gpled> ziroday: cool, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Incarus: SELinux looks like tinfoil hat time
<ikonia> !away > dtchen
<ubottu> dtchen, please see my private message
<ikonia> !away > dtcrshr_OUT
<ubottu> dtcrshr_OUT, please see my private message
<Incarus> <ActionParsnip>, tinfoil?
<evride> hey dudez
<evride> i dont have any sound any more
<ActionParsnip> Incarus: the government scanning your brainwaves, tinfoild stops it
<evride> i used to have sound but it quit working on me
<ziroday> evride: all the time, or just for this session?
<Incarus> <ActionParsnip>, oh, yes
<evride> all the time
<Incarus> <ActionParsnip>, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat
<ActionParsnip> evride: does it work after a reboot
<ziroday> evride: if you restart do you have sound?
<dtcrshr_OUT> sorry ikonia
<evride> idk
<dtcrshr_OUT> bad habit
<gpled> whats a reboot :)
<evride> brb
<rondnelly_> Does anyone have problems during an ATI Driver instalation?
<Incarus> <ActionParsnip>, selinux have to be a backdoor, linux is really secure, but most of the distros got selinux from the nsa.
<ziroday> rondnelly_: what is not working
<altrortla> Incarus: first time that i sent a photo with this system http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=6ZMAzPrX4S
<ActionParsnip> Incarus: some people get super paranoid with teir linux installs and install all sorts of nonesense to make it more secure but it ends up making it cluttered
<altrortla> Incarus: tell me if you see this
<freegoo> How can i format a partition as HFS???
<TheGambler> ActionParsnip: that actually is happening to me, I think
<Incarus> <ActionParsnip>, yes
<TheGambler> I can't get FreeNX to work because my firewall settings and ssh settings are too locked down
<ActionParsnip> !ati | rondnelly_
<ubottu> rondnelly_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<diginux> freegoo: dont think you can
<TheGambler> because of an online tutorial LOL
<erUSUL> Incarus: stop the offtopic please.
<kevinly> ActionParsnip: i dont think so, but why can i alt-ctrl-del but not enter my username
<freegoo> diginux there must be a toool
<liemwei> newbie here
<rondnelly_> ziroday, my friend has a problem installing it...
<Incarus> erUSUL, k
<gpled> liemwei: you call?
<sipior> freegoo: you can have a look at the hfsprogs package
<ziroday> rondnelly_: well as long as you follow the instructions you should be fine.
<diginux> freegoo: don't think so, its propietary
<sipior> freegoo: or just use a mac, i suppose :-)
<freegoo> thanks sipior
<ActionParsnip> kevinly: strange, i would check that usb is enabled in bios, the keyboard and mouse are usually attatched to the usb bus
<rondnelly_> Ok, Thankyou o/
<Incarus> <altrortla>, zoom it, or change font size
<liemwei> im newbie in ubuntu
<liemwei> %C3 yeap
<storbeck> !ask | liemwei
<ubottu> liemwei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Incarus> lienwei, whats the problem?
<mohan_> Hi..
<liemwei> im sorry
<Bram_P> SlimeyPete: I can't find the chipset, ubuntu can only see my mouse as extern plugged in
<altrortla> Incarus: i have try to change screen resolution or use a zoomer ... the result is the same
<_infidel> hello, im having trouble adding an OpenLDAP entry. output:http://pastebin.com/d2c24ff59. My init.ldif file: http://pastebin.com/d389cef87. Any suggestions? Thnx in advance
<mohan_> Is there any software from which i can make Dubbing (Voiceover)?
<ziroday> mohan_: audacity?
<Yorix> does anybdy know a good and complete tutorial on installing apache2/tomcat6 on intrepid?
<altrortla> Incarus: ok another photo
<liemwei> thx Incarus
<ActionParsnip> mohan_: if its for video, kino or avidemux
<erUSUL> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<mohan_> it doesn't support importing of vedio right?
<gpled> altrortla: what irc client are you using in that screen shot?
<Incarus> <altrortla>, seems to be a bug
<just_use_ssh> leave
<Cube3D> hey, how can I use bluetooth in ubuntu 8.10?
<SlimeyPete> Bram_P: Hrm. I think your problem may be a bit beyond me then, I'm afraid, if Ubuntu can't see the hardware at all
<ActionParsnip> !blutooth | Cube3D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blutooth
<ziroday> mohan_: for video try kdenline, kino or pitivi
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth | Cube3D
<ubottu> Cube3D: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cube3D> ActionParsnip: I know, but I can't
<mohan_> ziroday: I think those software may not be able to record audio..
<Cube3D> :S I don't know why
<ActionParsnip> Cube3D: does the device show up in lspci or lsusb?
<Incarus> Cube3D, you need drivers first (dont ask me)
<mohan_> those are all video editing package right?
<ziroday> mohan_: yes they can
<Cube3D> ctionParsnip: yes, bluetooth appear, sorry for my english
<ziroday> mohan_: possibly not kino
<sina> hi , my pidgin messenger is crashed what can i do now???///
<ActionParsnip> 1info  kdenline
<mohan_> pitivi also doesn't record audio..
<mohan_> i tried..
<ziroday> sina: start it from the command line and pastebin the output
<storbeck> Cube3D: You probably need to enable it in your kernel
<xXChippoXx> now ive purged wine ,s till the GUI lacks text etc as in http://www.norswedian.se/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=36&Itemid=54
<ActionParsnip> sina: killall pidgin
<rondnelly_> sina, try reinstalling it
<rondnelly_> zina*
<gpled> sina: what error message are you getting?
<xXChippoXx> i mean i purged and reinstalled fron wnieHQ repos
<ActionParsnip> sina: then rerun it as normal
<rondnelly_> or use emesene  :D
<Incarus> <xXChippoXx>, or manually download it from wine page
<Cube3D> storbeck: how can I enable?
<freegoo> sipior: hfsprocs is great, lil question what version of debain is used for ubuntu 8.10
<sina> it dont show any error
<storbeck> Cube3D: Search Google
<Cube3D> :P ok, thanks
<xXChippoXx> Incarus, can u post the url again pls ?
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine_old
<Incarus> Does anyone have 3d or screen problems?
<sina> but it doesnt open normal
<altrortla> Incarus: i have used Kmag you can see the result http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=0W6mNIjJV
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: have you read the entry for the app in appdb?
<ActionParsnip> sina: try a reboot
<sipior> freegoo: ubuntu releases aren't tied to a specific debian release, to my knowledge. did you mean the package version of hfsprogs?
<xXChippoXx> huh ?
<erUSUL> !appdb | xXChippoXx
<mlbarnes> I setup an email server using postfix and dovecot. When I connect from my home computer I get an error saying my security certificate doesn't match the domain. The security certificate says localhost.localhost. How and where do I fix that?
<ubottu> xXChippoXx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xXChippoXx> its a fresh install and wine never worked, che k the appdb? not even wincfg gives any san UI
<xXChippoXx> san = sane
<S_A> Hi! Is there anyone who has rdesktop working with eToken Smart card support ?
<Incarus> <xXChippoXx>, http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_1.1.15~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<storbeck> mlbarnes: Do you have a certificate?
<burkmat> Attempting to mount a remote FS using sshfs but I can't seem to find an option for IdentityFile... Any clues?
<mlbarnes> storbeck: negative
<altrortla> Incarus: no is no correct... I'll try again
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: rename your .wine dir and try again
<storbeck> mlbarnes: Then you can't fix it.
<storbeck> You have to buy a certificate
<kernu> stupid question, but how do i avoid having to confirm overwrite when copying files
<r3dux> I'm teaching this guy who reckons he's "porting OS apps to other architectures" - he doesn't know what a variable is. First week teaching is good...
<mlbarnes> storbeck: it is not a SSL connection though. It looks more like a host problem but I don't see that
<kernu> like i do cp -r /home/hope/files/* /home/hope/backup and it keeps me asking for every file to confirm if i want to overwrite
<storbeck> kernu: cp -f
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: or: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install wine
<n8tuserf> kernu -> umm do not have the options -i  ?
<erUSUL> kernu: add -f (force ) to the options
<diginux> r3dux: what class?
<storbeck> kernu: You don't need to use the '*'
<kernu> i tried f and it was the same, let me try again
<storbeck> cp -rf /home/hope/files /home/hope/backup
<r3dux> diginux, Multimedia stream C++ @ Ballarat Uni
<Incarus> <altrortla> i dont know
<kernu> [root@radiusweb images]# cp -rf /var/www/vhosts/radiusnautica.com/httpdocs/upload/* /var/www/vhosts/radiusnautica.com/subdomains/nautica/httpdocs/upload
<kernu> cp: overwrite `/var/www/vhosts/radiusnautica.com/subdomains/nautica/httpdocs/upload/adria2.jpg'?
<kernu> there
<FloodBot2> kernu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mjateznik> Hello evryone
<kernu> it asks for overwrite
<kernu> even tho i did -rf
<r3dux> I am so hungry.
<xXChippoXx> how many times am i supposed to repeats this to verify this aint gonna work ???
<Mjateznik> I got a problem with case sensitivy in Flash.
<Mjateznik> Flash can only read either "up" or "left" though it can get a "up-right" command
<ActionParsnip> kernu: have a step before to remove the previous version
<sipior> kernu: do you have cp aliased to something? type "alias" in a terminal to see.
<r3dux> I think I'm going to go eat.
<storbeck> Why aren't you compressing it anyway?
<r3dux> Gnight.
<tommy```> life is better without segmentation fault
<ikonia> kernu: unalias rm
<Incarus> ok, i have to go
<Incarus> bye
<sina> and how can i play a DVD movie whit it menu
<kernu> yeah
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | sina
<ubottu> sina: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Incarus> <sina>, install libdvdcss2
<kernu> alias cp='cp -i'
<kernu> how can i remove that?
<sipior> kernu: then "unalias cp"
<ikonia> kernu: unalias cp
<mlbarnes> storbeck: if my server did come with a certificate, where would I find it to edit the settings?
<ActionParsnip> kernu: edit ~/.bashrc
<Incarus> <sina>, or use vlc
<kernu> thanks a lot guys
<Incarus> bye
<ActionParsnip> kernu: and comment out the alias you dont want
<xXChippoXx> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install wine <------------- already done.... didnt do anyt difference
<kernu> thanks so much guys, been really confused, and obviously i didn't know about aliases
<kernu> hm, can i use alias for example to access directories i commonly use?
<sipior> kernu: yep
<kernu> like alias something cd to my dir
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: let me websearch
<kernu> awesome
<storbeck> kernu: You should compress your backups
<kernu> it's not backup
<kernu> we are splitting site into 2 subdomains
<xXChippoXx> http://www.norswedian.se/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=36&Itemid=54  shows you what i see everytime wine is run from this computer
<kernu> i use plesk for backing up
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/74990-no-fonts-wine.html
<storbeck> Plesks backup feature is a joke :/
<kernu> (and plesk backups sucked so far, lots of problems with remote repos)
<kernu> yeah it stinks
<Mjateznik> Why don't my computer accept "left" and "up" arrow key at the same time. But works perfectly fine for "right" and "up"
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Fonts
<n8tuserf> amanda is good for backing up
<kernu> but i'm using command line plesk backup options, plesk gui feats are poo
<zeltak> BYE
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: do they generate events in xev?
<Mjateznik> I don't know. how do I check? or what is Xev the short for?
<storbeck> kernu: Just put this in a cron job: tar -cf /var/www/vhosts/radiusnautica.com/backup"
<altrortla> inca
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: X EVent
<Mjateznik> running it in terminal
<storbeck> kernu: Just put this in a cron job: tar -cf "/var/www/vhosts/radiusnautica.com/backup-$(date +%m%Y)" /var/www/vhosts/radiusnautica.com
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: its a terminal command and will tell you wen an input is recieved form any source
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | xXChippoXx
<ubottu> xXChippoXx: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<spike_> Is there someone have a tutorial to install kiba-dock for intrepid please
<kernu> storbeck: thanks, but that doesn't back up databases and mailboxes
<xXChippoXx> i already ahve mstcorefonts
<Mjateznik> no
<xXChippoXx> i made sure to cover that
<kernu> so what i do is use plesk command line backup to backup complete client, then sftp it to remote ftp
<xXChippoXx> still im wondering if nvidia driver can spoil wine
<kernu> i had major problem recently, you wouldn't beleive
<ActionParsnip> spike_: is your linux 32bit?
<Mjateznik> actionparsnip: they generate alone but not togheter
<storbeck> You can easily backup your databases...: mysqldump -u user -p database > database.sql; tar -cf database.backup.tar database.sql
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: wine looks in your windows\fonts folder, id suggest you put some fonts in there
<kernu> we upgraded plesk and it turns out that serbia and montenegro split between 2 versions of plesk and became 2 separate countries, so i couldnt import our backups due to "unkown country code scg" :d
<spike_> ActionParsnip: Yes
<storbeck> Don't use sftp when moving larges amounts of files
<storbeck> Use scp
<altrortla> This is what appen.... NOW I HAve a good screenshot .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=YUXwhJevV
<kernu> storbeck: what about mailboxes?
<storbeck> That depends on what kind of mail structure you have
<storbeck> Is it mbox...maildir..mh?
<glitsj16> spike_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728231 for kiba-dock .debs and instructions
<ActionParsnip> spike_: try this, someone has made a deb: http://fred.cpp.googlepages.com/kiba-dock_0.1cvs20061018-1_i386.deb
<kernu> i have to check, it's what came with plesk as default
<ActionParsnip> spike_: you will need to satisy deps
<Lint01> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<juro> !vlc
<ActionParsnip> spike_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972117
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<spike_> ActionParsnip, glitsjl16: Thanks
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: pressing RIGHT arrowkey gives output 114, UP 111 and LEFT 113. When I press UP and RIGHT arrowkey at the same time both figures turn up as output. When pressing LEFT and UP only one turn up but generally two times
<altrortla> Incarus is gone?
<altrortla> azz
<evride> hey dudez
<ActionParsnip> Mjateznik: then your keyboard isnt mapped properly
<evride> so i restarted to see if my sound works
<xXChippoXx> a proof that i actualloy ahve the fons is that when switching tabs
<evride> my sound does work
<kernu> hm, so how do i add alias
<xXChippoXx> i can actuaklly see glimpses of the texts
<storbeck> kernu: read the man page :)
<evride> but my microphone does not work
<xXChippoXx> still the problem is that it åuts the UI without text most of the time
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: i'd try to get the file the guide talks about - Tahoma.exe or whatever and install that with wine
<ActionParsnip> xXChippoXx: or ask in #winehq which will give better answers
<storbeck> kernu: alias poop='echo poop'
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | Mjateznik
<ubottu> Mjateznik: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<kernu> thanks, think i just messed something up one dir is missing :S
<evride> anyone have an HP laptop with built in microphone?
<blutrille> I am able to get Citrix to work through the web interface but unable to get the client up and running. I have copied the security cert from firefox to the cacert folder for the ICA client but still get an error. any help?
<giaco> what the hell why loggin in inside a frameset with firefox doesn't worl
<giaco> work
<kernu> ok this was weird, i was in images folder and ls gives me nothing, i cd .. and go back and now files are there o.O
<storbeck> blutrille: What is the problem?
<kernu> phew
<mib_xvcepyoe> hey guys
<mib_xvcepyoe> is anyone here?
<mib_xvcepyoe> ?
<evride> lots of people
<bazhang> mib_xvcepyoe, yes
<xXChippoXx> i start to wonder the problem is becaue of the swedisn language settings
<evride> 1438 people in the room
<mib_xvcepyoe> is there anyone who can help me with a problem i have with my ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> blutrille: do you have read access to the file, and write access if its needed
<keyton> is there any altrenative plugin of izotope ozone for linux
<storbeck> !ask | mib_xvcepyoe
<ubottu> mib_xvcepyoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | mib_xvcepyoe
<ubottu> mib_xvcepyoe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blutrille> storbeck: I am getting an error code 20, error 86 when trying to start up the Citrix ICA client for Linux
<cr3> what does it mean "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"? wat to do??
<evride> i've got a question, how do i get my microphone working?
<storbeck> blutrille: That means nothing to me, tell me what the error itself is
<evride> i've tried every single driver or device in the Sounds config
<storbeck> evride: type in alsamixer
<kernu> another question and i stop wasting your time guys, can i for example make alias abc="/some/folder/deep/in/the/tree/" and then use cp something abc
<storbeck> and see if it's enabled
<evride> k
<kernu> or any other command
<ActionParsnip> cr3: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91073.html
<mib_xvcepyoe> I'm new to ubuntu and set up a server yesterday, the problem I'm having is I cannot get the laptop to show up on the network, it might be that the network adapter is not being detected by ubuntu but im not sure
<storbeck> no kernu
<nuudle> hi, folks
<cambazz> hello. i am trying to mount a mac disk to the ubuntu server. it mounts it but as vfat, and nothing shows inside
<ActionParsnip> cr3: make sure you run: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<evride> a little app showed up storbeck
<storbeck> evride: look for mic
<cambazz> and fdisk /dev/sdb1 shows the partition a GPT
<nuudle> mib_xvcepyoe, Can they ping each other?
<blutrille> storbeck: The security certificate "*.cetrom.net" could not e validated. (SSL provider code 20, error 86)
<evride> i dont see mic, i see capture
<storbeck> blutrille: Did you buy the certificate?
<storbeck> evride: It's the same thing...
<evride> k
<evride> and just raise the level all the way up?
<storbeck> yes
<storbeck> and make sure it doesn't say 'MM'
<nuudle> What's the apt-get equivalent to rpm -qi ?  That is, how do I show a pkg's description and/or files?
<blutrille> storbeck: no this is a valid cert that is working when using the web interface via firefox. i exported the cert and renamed it with .crt as told but get this error
<serge> привет
<storbeck> nuudle: apt-get -s
<serge> ктота знает, как можно проиграть .ape extension ?
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help! Though it seems none of the DELL layouts work out perfect, though this problems solved
<nuudle> storbeck, Thanks, Storbeck
<storbeck> blutrille: Did you restart apache?
<xXChippoXx> i think its because of my nvidia card
<evride> how do i totally kill a skype instance if i there is not window?
<blutrille> ActionParsnip: yes i can edit the file if ness
<serge> sorry, missed channel
<Mjateznik> ActionParsnip: The problem is probably that DELL have changed their keyboardmap in the latest laptops of the Latitude Serie, where should this bug be reported?
<nuudle> storbeck, Er, can you give me an example please?
<storbeck> evride: find the PID using ps aux, then kill -9 pid#
<stealth-> I hook up my MP3 and nothing happens. Its pretty old, but there is nothing in fdisk about it, and its not already mounted. What can I do if I cant find it in fdisk?
<evride> k
<TimothyA> how do i check my local mail?
<blutrille> storbeck: would restarting the whole system have done the same thing? if so then yes
<storbeck> nuudle: apt-get -s firefox
<Mjateznik> TimothyA: please elaborate
<Melik> I had a question about USB installations, instead of a casper/live CD USB installations can i just install grub and a traditional ext2 filesystem
<cdavis> kvpnc requires pppd but there is no package called pppd? Do I install ipppd>?
<TimothyA> i'm in a console. and at the moment my SSH is popping up with notifications that I have mail
<nuudle> storbeck, "E: Invalid operation firefox"
<TimothyA> but i can't access the 'mail' command for some reason as it doesn't exist
<cr3> wat wat in tha batt, i install libcairo ibatk ilibpnago coz i dont have gtk to run ff3 and i see kids in hoods outside walkiing all 10 tenyeraold all inn hoods
<lenswipe> has the 9.04 come out yet?
<lenswipe> or is it just in  beta/
<nuudle> TimothyA, pine?
<lenswipe> im a little out of touch
<lenswipe> lol
<mib_xvcepyoe> lenswipe still in beta
<Mjateznik> lenswipe: 9.04 comes out 2009-04
<lenswipe> also does anyone know if its an LTS versoin
<evride> 9.04 means april 09
<lenswipe> version*
<evride> year.month
<cdavis> does ipppd package satisfy pppd needs for kvpnc?
<david_> hello, can i have a ls -lah of somebodys /dev/cdrom please
<mib_xvcepyoe> how do I get my ubuntu server to show up on my lan so i can ssh to it?
<nuudle> cdavis, apt-get install ppp doesn't work?
<drag0n1> Hey guys, quick Q about kvm migration on hardy. We have a hardy vm installed successfully on a logical volume on the host (also hardy). when we were trying to migrate the vm to another host, we ran into trouble in two places. We couldn't transfer the logical volume to a new external machine and we also found out that migration isn't supported in hardys version of kvm. Any ideas how we can overcome these issues?
<TimothyA> nuudle; pine?
<oCean_> mib_xvcepyoe: if it's in the same network, you should be able to ping the ip of the server
<lenswipe> mib_xvcepyoe: yeah if u mean show up and announce itself isnt that into the realms of UPnP?
<nuudle> TimothyA, biff off lol
<cdavis> nuudle: hmm, ppp is already installed, maybe kvpnc is confused
<storbeck> nuudle: apt-get -s install firefox
<oCean_> mib_xvcepyoe: if you want to use hostnames, you'll need setup /etc/hosts or even dns
<kipseron_> hi how i can check the system installation date?
<mib_xvcepyoe> oCean: it actually seems like its not connected even though it is because i do not see it as being online in my router homepage, it doesnt show up
<david_> please guys  somebodys ls -la /dev/cdrom
<storbeck> david_: Why is that of any importants to you?
<nuudle> storbeck, firefox is already the newest version.
<blutrille> storbeck: I have been unable to find any info that is useful for this issue so far... any ideas?
<storbeck> It just simulates the install
<nuudle> I see
<storbeck> What is it you're trying to do?
<Scunizi> david_: try ls -la /media/cdrom0
<nuudle> I want it to print out the package description
<david_> storbeck: i just need to see if the rights are different to suse
<nuudle> I'd also like to be able to print out the file list
<Dive7> saludos desde españa a todo el anal
<nuudle> ala rpm -qi and rpm -qf
<nuudle> rofl @ Dive
<david_> Scunizi: i need _your_ right info on cdrom :D
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<storbeck> I don't know red hat, so I was just taking a shot in the dark :)
<mib_xvcepyoe> oCean ok good news im able to ping it, odd, but i cant ssh to it
<storbeck> I'm more of a gentoo man :P
<cdavis> nuudle: kvpnc complains that pppd isn't found
<nuudle> storbeck, Fair enough.  Thanks anyway
<kipseron_> hi how i can check the system installation date?
<storbeck> np
<nuudle> cdavis, What, specifically, does it say?
<sipior> kipseron_: check in /var/log/installer
<blutrille> storbeck: the cert works in firefox with no issues it is not able to be validated when trying to use the ICA client directly?
<oCean_> nuudle: dpkg -L <packagename> list all files, dpkg -I <packagename-version.deb> will print the info
<Mjateznik> lenswipe: next LTS seems to be coming 2010, 3 years after the last LTS which was s8.04
<cdavis> nuudle: debug: [pppd] sh: /usr/sbin/pptp: not found
<nuudle> oCean_,  Awesome!  Thanks, oCean_ !
<storbeck> I don't know blutrille. It's hard to troubleshoot ssl issues when I'm not sitting in front of it
<evride> stobeck:my microphone still doesn't work
<nuudle> pptp is not pppd, it's pptp
<evride> turned up the sound all the way with alsamixer
<Mjateznik> so I would guess the second release in 2010 is ment to be Long Term Support (3years)
<evride> tried everything
<storbeck> Are you sure it's not muted?
<evride> yes
<storbeck> Can lscpi find it?
<cdavis> Isn't there a ubuntu program similar to provides?
<ibuclaw> evride: is this using the onboard soundcard?
<nuudle> cdavis, That was going to be my next question
<blutrille> storbeck: agreed, should i need to have anything other than the cert in the cacert folder with .crt added onto it?
<nuudle> cdavis, How to go the other way and ask apt which package some random file goes to
<tommy```> ubuntu 8.10 for ppc don't reveal my cdrom device.... solution?
<evride> ibuclaw:yes i believe so, its an integrated microphone
<storbeck> blutrille: Make sure you have the right path in your ssl.conf, then restart apache (something like /etc/init.d/httpd restart)
<nuudle> tommy```, dmesg, look for interface
<oCean_> nuudle: dpkg -S <filename> , however it does not seem to be as sophisticated as rpm -qf  imo
<storbeck> If the server restarts ok, and the cert is in the right place, then the cert is fine
<blutrille> storbeck: ok will do thx
<tiredbones> My distro is 8.10. I'm trying to upgrade to OO 3.0. I do:  system -> administration -> software sources. I get the following error      W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF. could someone help?
<nuudle> oCean_, Fair enough.  Thanks again mate
<mohook> hi
<ibuclaw> evride: not sure if this will help, but I always use asoundconf before I use any audio devices in a new install.
<ibuclaw> evride: asoundconf list # will list all devices
<tommy```> nuudle: how? I'm in cd installation
<evride> k
<ibuclaw> evride: asoundconf set-default-card CARD # will set that device as the default
<nuudle> tommy```, You mean a livecd?
<mib_xvcepyoe> how can i make sure that openssh is installed?
<storbeck> mib_xvcepyoe: ssh to something
<tommy```> nuudle: yeah sorry for my english
<nuudle> mib_xvcepyoe, apt-get -s install sshd
<evride> all that shows up after typeing asoundconf # is Intel
<nuudle> mib_xvcepyoe, apt-get -s install openssh
<nahmin> how i set the root passwd? i forgot. sudo -su..passwd? ?
<ibuclaw> evride: then run:  asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<david_> su -c "passwd"?
<storbeck> nahmin: sudo su
<mohook> erm, ive some trouble with my notebook, capslock does not work correctly, if its activate everthing is in lowercase and if ist deactivate everything is in uppercase. i use 8.04
<evride> k
<storbeck> then login
<mib_xvcepyoe> storbeck: I tried to the laptop but it doesnt work so I'm trying to find out whats wrong whether openssh is installed and everything
<nuudle> tommy```, type mount, see what cd is already mounted as
<storbeck> then passwd
<AJC_Z0> mib_xvcepyoe: # dpkg -l openssh*
<mohook> can someone help me?
<oCean_> !root | nahmin
<ubottu> nahmin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nahmin> hmm
<nahmin> i`m there
<nahmin> on that page
<AJC_Z0> How do I stop Update Manager stealing focus?
<csk_> hi all!
<DIFH-iceroot> !enter | nahmin
<nahmin> but the command is more easly i just forgot it
<nuudle> hi, CSX
<ubottu> nahmin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BinaryDragon> Hello everyone
<tommy```> nuudle: how can I use dmesg | cdrom ?
<nuudle> hi, BD
<csk_> ;) .... i have a little question, i hope you can give me some advice
<ibuclaw> evride: again, I'm sure if it will help. it's just what I do as I have a few soundcards that I switch between all the time, and it always ensures that the application I'm about to start will use that device.
<storbeck> tommy```: With your keyboard
<mib_xvcepyoe> nuudle ill try that now thanks
<csk_> i'am havin problems with my wireless connection
<storbeck> csk_: That's vague
<nuudle> lol... don't we all
<csk_> ok ok
<evride> well it hasnt worked
<csk_> i mean ... with wpa
<storbeck> csk_: Again, that's vague
<csk_> ok ok
<storbeck> What is the actual problem?
<nahmin> i resolve it
<csk_> be patient, i don't speak very well english :P
<evride> i guess im ok to go without a microphone for awhile, i just hope it gets fixed in the next release
<oCean_> nahmin: what the page says is that it is very rarely necessary to enable the root account. You have to be *really*, *REALLY* sure that there is no alternativve
<csk_> ok ... the problem is, when i try to connect to my wireless connection (WPA) it doesn't connect
<loa_router> where i can find jaunty reps&
<loa_router> ?
<loa_router> i need few packets from it.
<csk_> but i have other computers that don't have the problem , it isn't an router problem
<storbeck> csk_: if you keep asking generic questions, we'll keep giving generic answers
<nuudle> lol
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I'm getting this error
<HoNgOuRu> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postgresql-8.3_8.3.6-0ubuntu8.10_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<mohook> csk_, what say ifconfig
<skorasaurus> hi, i'm trying to format a USB drive using mkdos fs and I am receving an error that says 'unable to open /dev/sdc1
<csk_> ok ... the curious think is that with an usb wireless dev it works perfect
<skorasaurus> I already unmounted the drive using umount.
<ibuclaw> loa_router: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<csk_> ifconfig ... gives no ip
<storbeck> mohook: You don't use ifconfig for wireless
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I'm getting this error
<loa_router> ibuclaw, thx
<HoNgOuRu> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postgresql-8.3_8.3.6-0ubuntu8.10_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<storbeck> csk_: What interface do you have?
<diginux> is there a reason an app would run better with wine in kubunt 8.10 vs ubunti 8.10?
<mohook> storbeck, if you use ifconfig you can see if he gets an ip
 * enissay_ test
<sipior> diginux: not an obvious one
<csk_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<storbeck> mohook: You do not use ifconfig for wireless.
<mohook> maybe only the gateway is missed or something
<csk_> comes with dell mini 9
<diginux> sipior: interesting: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<GaRRu> Hey How do I change the programme switching view to a square view??
<storbeck> csk_: That doesn't tell me anything. What interface are you using?
<nuudle> GaRRu, compiz
<GaRRu> I have installed the 3d and the conztlation
<csk_> now, ethernet
<GaRRu> ha?
<xXChippoXx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978050   <---- this sounds exactly like my wine prob
<GaRRu> compiz?
<n8tuserf> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<storbeck> csk_: what interface?!
<nuudle> compiz-fusion
<csk_> that is what ypu mean?
<mohook> i can see my wireless connection if i use ifconfig @storbeck
<csk_> scruce me again
<skorasaurus> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<storbeck> ath0 ath1 wifi0 etc
<csk_> ok
<csk_> eth1
<Lint01> !tab
<storbeck> eth1 is not for wireless....
<nuudle> with some drivers it is, actually
<loa_router> ibuclaw, sorry again but how i can update my system to jaunty?
<csk_> ?? ... but wait
<csk_> that's not the problem
<csk_> with wep it works good
<k371n> Very nice chat. :)
<storbeck> csk_: You never told me what the problem is
<nuudle> loa_router, apt-get upgrade?
<tiredbones> My distro is 8.10. I'm trying to upgrade to OO 3.0. I do:  system -> administration -> software sources. I get the following error      W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF. could someone help?
<csk_> wpa is the problem
<oCean_> !who > csk
<storbeck> wpa works fine
<csk_> but only with the integrated wireless dev
<ibuclaw> loa_router: full upgrade? or just a few packages?
<csk_> with an usb it works good
<oCean_> !who > csk_
<ubottu> csk_, please see my private message
<nuudle> tiredbones, download the gpg key from the website and add it
<loa_router> ibuclaw, full
<mohook> erm, ive some trouble with my notebook, capslock does not work correctly, if its activate everthing is in lowercase and if ist deactivate everything is in uppercase. i use 8.04. can someone help me?
<storbeck> What exactly is the problem you are having? other than "it doesn't work"
<csk_> ;)
<tiredbones> nuudle, how do i do that?
<nuudle> mohook, lol... that's hilarious
<mohook> thats stupid 0o
<loa_router> ibuclaw, i want mesa 7.3 but i think i need many another deps for it
<csk_> storbeck: when i say it doesn't qwork i mean it doesn't connect
<storbeck> ugh
<csk_> storbeck:  i think it is a driver problem .. but ot sure
<GaRRu> nuudle I installed that too
<mohook> csk_, did you see your wireless network?
<ibuclaw> loa_router: hmmm .... sounds like you only want to partially upgrade then. There is such a thing called pinning
<csk_> storbeck:  any advice3?
<storbeck> csk_: no
<csk_> mohook: yes
<mohook> so i think thats no driver problem
<loa_router> ibuclaw, pinning?
<storbeck> csk_: You're still not giving me what the error is when trying to connect
<csk_> maybe NetworkManager problem?
<nuudle> tiredbones, http://amazing-development.com/archives/2006/02/24/fixing-gpg-errors-with-apt-get-for-dummies-like-me/
<mohook> nuudle, any solutions about the caps lock problem?:>
<loa_router> ibuclaw, sorry for be stupid, but what is it?
<ibuclaw> loa_router: one min, I'll just IM you.
<storbeck> csk_: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-iwconfig/
<nuudle> mohook, Sorry, no.  I just find it hilarious
<tommy```> nuudle: i've resolved with modprobe ide-scsi, why?
<csk_> storbeck: ok, i will read iwconfig
<csk_> storbeck: but ... iwconfig isn't for wpa ... is it?
<nuudle> tommy```, Could be sata or some livecd voodoo on the drive
<GaRRu> nuudle: its installed already what now should I do? how do I change it?
<nuudle> wpa_supplicant
<csk_> storbeck: i think it is something with wpa_supplicant
<evride> ya nothing has worked for my microphone, thanks for trying to help tho stobeck and ibuclaw
<tommy```> nuudle: read here please: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964904&page=5
<nuudle> brb
<disappearedng> hey my ubuntu can't detect my widescreen display any ideas on how I could do that? \
<evride> new question, how do i make the title bar opaque when it's not in focus? I don't want it to be transparent
<csk_> nuddle: :P
<csk_> nuddle: 8.9'' screen, sorry
<mohook> hmm im trying to restart gdm maybe my problem get solved
<mohook> brb
<jexmex> whats the best way to share my files between linux/windows? Right now to get my music, i have to mount c: then browse to the my music directory on my windows partition, I did not give enough space to linux to copy my music over
<evride> jexmex, i do that
<jexmex> maybe a symlink?
<evride> wait, is the music on another computer?
<jexmex> no
<xXChippoXx> problem solved by ; http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-dec980f6deabdb11b789c981bf49e10e70929eaf : question 6.21.
<evride> o
<evride> well nvm then
<mohook> jeah
<S_A> Hi! I am using eToken pro support package on 8.10 and rdesktop with smart card support. I am not able to login to remote server with Smart card. Can anyone help me ?
<evride> guess symlink
<mohook> restart of gdm has solved my problem \o/
<mohook> thx anyway
<evride> how do I make the title bars of applications that aren't in focus opaque and not transparent?
<evride> anyone?
<jexmex> evride: have you checked in the appearances area?
<presshere> evride: there is a option in visual settings
<evride> ya
<GaRRu> I downloaded the 3d and everything to make the Square application and I still don't know how to install it
<rdancer> is there a TeX support in eclipse?
<evride> where's visual settings at?
<presshere> evride: gnome desktop?
<BinaryDragon> test
<evride> o, i got set visual effects to none in appearance and it fixed it
<evride> so thanks for the idea dudez
<presshere> evride: you welkome
<pronoy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mib_efghw1ho> when i try sudo apt-get install openssh-server I'm getting Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<pronoy> how to set java environment path in ubuntu, I have installed java.bin and need to run a .jar file
<joaopinto> !java | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pronoy> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<joaopinto> pronoy, to execute a jar file, use: java -jar file.jar
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: what version ubuntu are you running?
<oCean_> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<lasivian> "update-modules" is deprecated, what has replaced it please? thanks :)
<HoNgOuRu> can someone help me??? I' trying to uninstall postgres ... here is the output.... http://pastebin.com/m4a34279f
<mib_efghw1ho> its the latest one i just dled and installed it yesterday
<pronoy> joaopinto: but if i just type java...then it shows me a list of packages that can be installed
<pronoy> joaopinto: i think i need to set the environment variable path
<HoNgOuRu> can someone help me??? I' trying to uninstall postgres ... here is the output....
<HoNgOuRu> http://pastebin.com/m4a34279f
<tommy```> ubuntu works on xbox360 ?
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: it's 8.10 i beleive its the latest one
<skorasaurus> how do I delete a thread in the ubuntuforums ?
<skorasaurus> i double posted.
<skorasaurus> (making two threads)
<diginux> HoNgOuRu: forums might be more helpful for this kind of problem
<evride> ... set it as solved?
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<Pici> skorasaurus: Please ask in #ubuntuforums
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: "lsb_release -a" will show, however the openssh-server should be in available in component main. Hmmm...
<skorasaurus> k.
<lasivian> it's funny that "man update-modules" does not tell you what the new command is :P
<RPS> Hello Guys,
<mohanohi> Hi
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: i believe when i was installing ubuntu yesterday i accidently forgot to set the openssh package to be installed from the menu with the others such as lamp and mail
<RPS> Hello Guys, I lost my audio and I can't remember the command to restart it
<mohanohi> How can i record dv data from firewire directly to mpeg2 (dvd compatible) format?
<evride> where can i find more panel widgets?
<pronoy> how do i set environment variable of java to access java -jar
<pronoy> ????
<mohanohi> I mean not getting uncompressed data which takeup lot of space..
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: type "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search openssh"
<evride> RPS try just restarting the computer
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: ill try it right now
<shadeslayer> hi i have a gnome-sensors applet which measures sensors using lm-sensors,it has settings for alerting me when the temps get too high
<evride> did it for me just a couple minutes ago
<lasivian> how do I load the recent changes I made to the modprobe.d/blacklist?
<lasivian> the tutorial i'm reading is instructing me to use a deprecated command to do so and i'm stumped :)
<pronoy> little help please
<mohanohi> is there any package that do direct dv to dvd?
<shadeslayer> nm
<badfish69> !help | pronoy
<mohanohi> pls anybody..
<ubottu> pronoy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evride> RPS: or you can try some commands
<badfish69> or uh
<n8tuserf> pronoy -> set $CLASSPATH
<evride> RPS: sudo killall pulseaudio
<RPS> evride, it gets old having to reboot every day or two ...I've tried to resolve this problem before, but had to give up after a few hours of banging my head against the wall. .LOL
<evride> RPS: sudo also force-reload
<evride> i mean alsa force-reload
<pronoy> n8tuserf: a bit of a noob here
<n8tuserf> pronoy -> a bit of noob with java?
<pronoy> n8tuserf: could you please elaborate
<pronoy> n8tuserf: new to linux
<pronoy> n8tuserf: done it with windows :)
<storbeck> pronoy: That is not an Ubuntu issue.
<evride> sorry I'll repeat that: sudo killall pulse audio                   sudo alsa force-reload
<n8tuserf> pronoy same for windows, you set $CLASSPATH
<pronoy> storbeck: setting a classpath not an issue ??!?! dude wtf ?
<evride> did that work for you RPS?
<mohanohi> ok... I think there is no package that do realtime mpeg2 capturing in ubuntu..
<storbeck> pronoy: That's a question for #java - not #ubuntu
<RPS> evride, it gave me an error message
<pronoy> storbeck: its a standard os question
<evride> what'd it say?
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: hmm that seemed to download some packages probably also openssh
<pronoy> storbeck: every os requires classpath
<pronoy> nm
<storbeck> pronoy: Ubuntu is not an os
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: would i need to now restart?
<storbeck> It's a distro
<storbeck> You will want to ask in #java
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: the apt-get update is only to re-sync indexfiles
<pronoy> storbeck: yeah a distro on the linux os right...??
<maowos> After updating, I cann't enter into desktop.   How to do?
<storbeck> pronoy: Is UBUNTU ITSELF the cause of your problem?
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: lol sorry im kind of new to linux
<lasivian> how do I reload changes in the modprobe blacklist without rebooting please?
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: if the apt-cache search command did output (amongst others) the openssh-server package, that you might want to try to install again
<RPS> evride, I pasted it into a pm
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<pronoy> storbeck: nm i said
<n8tuserf> pronoy -> add $CLASSPATH to  /etc/environment
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: ok so the command you told me downloaded the packages from ubuntus server?
<Huufarted> What's the name of the VNC Client 'Remote Desktop' that Ubuntu's got installed by default?
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: no not really, it fetched indexfile of all specified repositories specified in /etc/apt/sources.list
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: throuth the indexfiles, apt-get know where to download a certain package from. Since there are more than one repositories
<n8tuserf> Huufarted -> vino
<maowos> Is there a console-used xchat tool?
<GaRRu> can someone IM me please for a check on the Square moving programme
<oCean_> *through
<Huufarted> n8tuserf, thanks
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_:hmm lol idk I'm a noob when it comes to linux i got windows down but im horrible at understanding linux
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_ im guessing you mean it like dled a list of where the source of the packages?
<storbeck> maowos: What are you talking about?
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: once you get the hang of it, you'll never return. :-)
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: yes, indeed
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: hmm makes sense now
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: and now, apt-get (probably) knows where to fetch the openssh-server, so you can try the install command again "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<maowos> Yesterday, I updated my ubuntu 9.04. Now I cann't view my desktop's toolbar after logged in.  How to do?
<Pici> maowos: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: so the sudo apt-get update command updated the sources but what did the apt-cache search openssh do?
<jeremyclarke> Hey guys, I have an eeepc with ubuntu and the wireless connection is completely missing
<maowos> ok
<storbeck> mib_efghw1ho: What is your guess as to what it did?
<jeremyclarke> any ideas for getting it back?
<jeremyclarke> it used to work
<storbeck> jeremyclarke: Can lspci find it?
<mib_efghw1ho> storbeck: guessing it searched to see if the package source was now available?
<jeremyclarke> storbeck: huh, thanks, i'll try that, CLI program right?
<storbeck> yes jeremyclarke
<storbeck> yes mib_efghw1ho
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: well the 'update' did in fact an update of the apt metadata. (not 'source') the apt-cache performs operations (such as search) on/in that metadata
<lasivian> how do I reload changes in the modprobe blacklist without rebooting please? thanks
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: Ok cool thanks and before i stop bothering you lol let me ask one more thing
<erUSUL> lasivian: modprobe -r the blacklisted module and try to load it again ?
<jeremyclarke> storbeck: its showing the ethernet controller but nothing about wireless
<mohsen> سلام
<storbeck> jeremyclarke: Then your kernel doesn't have it enabled
<erUSUL> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mohsen> کسی هست که بخواد فارسی چت کنه
<Pici> !sa | maowos
<ubottu> maowos: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Pici> maowos: sorry, that was for mohsen
<loa_router> O_O
<tommy```> O_O
<jeremyclarke> storbeck: how would I enable it?
 * erUSUL allways get that wrong
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: recently i went over my neighbors house to format their pc which always ends up ridden with spyware, adware, and other garbage I decided to install ubuntu desktop so they could not manage to screw it up again only problem was that openoffice would show dashes in all of the menus on the top like file view those menus would show just dashes any clue?
<mohsen> hello
<storbeck> jeremyclarke: go into /usr/src/yourkernel   -  then sudo make menuconfig
<evride> darn RPS left
<storbeck> then reboot into the new kernel
<mohsen> i want to learn speak english
<mohsen> any body home?
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: sorry, never saw *that*. Did you install openoffice from the ubuntu repositories? That works fine for me
<storbeck> mohsen: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not an English tutoring channel
<jeremyclarke> storbeck: thanks, thats very specific, how do I know which kernel is active?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat mohsen
<storbeck> jeremyclarke: uname -a
<mib_efghw1ho> well actually it was automatically installed with the ubuntu desktop
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: check out free download of ubuntupocketguide at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index2.html
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: yes that makes sense :)
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_	: lol cool never knew this existed thanks
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: the apt-get install worked too let me now see if i can ssh to it
<altrortla> it's possible to have several user on kubuntu with different language interface?
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: nice it works now, wow
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: meanwhile, i found something on OO and dashes: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/openoffice.org-menu-turned-to-dashes-703059/
<rndm> i need to type bjork with the proper 'o' into a music search program. I know I can do that with charactermap, is it possible to do that from the keyboard without additional software?
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: ok!
<storbeck> altrortla: yes
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: yeah thats how it was exactly the other day
<jeremyclarke> storbeck: hmmm, when you say "reboot into the new kernel" does that involve more than a normal reboot?
<storbeck> jeremyclarke: yes
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: i didnt understand why it was happening all i did was an update nothing else and it became like that
<storbeck> You have to add the new kernel to your boot manager
<Myrtti> rndm: switch to another keyboard layout ;-)
<rndm> Myrtti: i know nothing about the non-us layouts. I was hoping for some sort of control sequence
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: I just skimmed the link I send. Maybe a solution is in there.. on those issues most likely Google is your friend :)
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: Nvidia driver wow thanks man thats why wow i installed teh nvidia proprietory driver
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: there you go :)
<mohsen> how i can to install new font in ubuntu?
<storbeck> mohsen: Search Google
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: lol i searched google but couldnt find anything wow you got the keywords right i guess, nice thanks
<bazhang> storbeck, please dont recommend that here
<storbeck> What? Don't recommend Google?
<bazhang> storbeck, indeed dont
<bazhang> !fonts | mohsen
<_VIM_> if people wanted to search google all day, they'd not be here asking for help :)
<ubottu> mohsen: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: now i know ive asked a lot of questions but let me ask one more question lol, is it possible for me to do something liek launch a movie on my home computer rom school through ssh or not?
<storbeck> Wow
<RPS> Hello Guys, I did a reboot and of course everything is running smooth again just like it always does for a day or two and then my sound will drop out or hang up and I'll reboot again ....uh, this was one of the reasons I stopped using MicroCrap's WinBlows ...I have had some very sharp minds try to help me fix this problem, but we had No luck and I'm frustrated. I have been told that there were some sound issues with pulseaudio when 8.10
<RPS> was released (if I'm remembering correctly.) Will these sound problems be worked out on the next release?
<mneptok> storbeck: "go find the answer yourself" is not an answer.
<evride> how do i restart sound?
<evride> without restarting my computer
<rndm> RPS: if it does it in windows too it's probably your hardware
<storbeck> _VIM_: give a man a fish and he eats for a day, teach a man to fish and he eats for a lifetime ;)
<jeremyclarke> storbeck: how do I add it to the boot manager?
<_VIM_> well that theory doesn't work here storbeck
<evride> lol RPS, i killed my audio trying to see what you are experiencing
<evride> now i cant start it again
<storbeck> jeremyclarke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mneptok> storbeck: so let's set the /topic to http://google.com and set +m
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: well, yes. ssh takes the -X argument to forward X. There are also some options to connect remote using VNC, XDMCP, freenx etcetera
<RPS> rndm, this laptop is a Dell D620 that I've never used XP on, except when I 1st got it.
<_VIM_> mneptok: lmao
<storbeck> mneptok: That's a little extreme.... but whatever. It's apparently the rules here so I'll adbide by them...
<mneptok> storbeck: thank you
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_:well, i know vnc but from what i know that requires a graphical enviroment unless im wrong
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: yes it does, but running a movie requires that also :)
<_VIM_> but to tunnel via ssh, don't the school have to have ssh ports open?
<RPS> As far as I know this is a Ubuntu problem and I have my fingers crossed that it will be worked out with the next release
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: I think i was a little bit unclear what i meant was like i have a computer at home or w.e. and im at school but i want to be able to play a movie like launch a movie player and play a movie on my computer at home not at school so basically use the computer at school as sort of a remote control
<oCean_> RPS: those issues ('works fine for 2-3 days, then... ) are the hardest.
<RPS> oCean_, thanks for the info ....as sad as it is to hear. .LOL
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: Also, im talking about this in terms of lets say i install openssh on my windows desktop can i control it from a school computer
<oCean_> RPS: sorry. Did not mean to make you even sadder...
<credo> mib_efghw1ho: is that even possible? imagine how much bandwith it takes
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: once ssh'd into a machine, you can execute everything on *that* machine to run on *that* machine, yes.
<mib_efghw1ho> credo: why would it not be possible ure not streaming anything ur just using the laptop as remote control not streaming the movie or w.e. to the laptop at school
<credo> ok if that, then- maybe
<credo> but not streaming
<mib_efghw1ho> oCean_: ohh ok cause ive looked online at some ssh commands but never found anything to launch a program or open a  video file only to copy files and move them
<bazhang> !away > storbeck`afk
<ubottu> storbeck`afk, please see my private message
<csk_> hi all! i'am back again ... i'am having a problem with NetworkManager and wpa
<RPS> oCean_, I've been away from my home this winter and I've talked with lots of people over the phone about how much I'm enjoying Ubuntu, but this one issue is the only thing I've ran into that I can;t seem to over come. I have tried to create every type of issue I can think to work on and I've conquered them all but this sound issue and iTunes. Everything else is smooth and trust me when I say I've tried a zillion experiments. .LOL
<csk_> i just uploaded the log to pastebin
<csk_> http://pastebin.com/d47fe967c
<Audacitee> hi guys\
<mib_efghw1ho> RPS: ur running itunes through wine?
<oCean_> mib_efghw1ho: well, once ssh'd into a server, when you do something like "export DISPLAY=:0.0" (which would be the server's display) you can run "xclock" and it will start on the server's display. So you should also be able to -in stead of xclock- run "totem file.avi"
<Audacitee> RPS, itunes runs in linux?
<bazhang> via wine but very very slow
<Audacitee> iTunes runs badly in Windows
 * erUSUL Apple's DRM....
<mib_efghw1ho> RPS: itunes is garbage use teh rythombox player
<Audacitee> or Audacious
<bazhang> RPS, indeed rhythymbox can sync with ipods quite well
<zhwu> how about iphone?
<mib_efghw1ho> i, myself, use foobar2000 but then again i dont have ipod and i primariy run windows 7
<RPS> I've had No luck getting iTunes to work and Yes it hardly works in WinBLows, but I have a ipod touch and it will not work with anything but iTunes, from what I have been told.
<Droopsta915> Whats the short cut for minimizing a window?
<mib_efghw1ho> Yeah RPS is actually right ipod touch doesnt work in anythign else from what I've read
<melrockz> Which other linux distributions are that wholesome as Ubuntu?;-)
<zhwu> yes, l like it, foobar2000 rules, but it seems they'll never develop one for linux...
<mib_efghw1ho> RPS: what i would suggest is to install virtual machine of windows xp or w.e. and use itunes on there
<James296> can someone here tell me how to enable hardware acceleration on a Acer Aspire X1200 desktop?
<RPS> If anyone know figures that trick out, I'll sell the BRAND new Asus laptop that is sitting folded closed sitting 3 feet to my left as I'll have No reason to own it.
<mib_efghw1ho> RPS: that shouldnt give u a problem
<melrockz> Why is virtualisation using qemu or wine very very slow???
<Huufarted> RPS, give me a minute.  I know a link for you.
<James296> anyone?
<RPS> I'll admit that I'm a bit lost on running virtual machines
<Huufarted> RPS, are you averse to jailbreaking your iPod touch?
<Audacitee> bro, World of warcaft running off a NTFS disk in opengl is slow
<Audacitee> with 180.22 nvidia drivers
<polytan> hi
<lasivian> is there any good way to just list wireless networks by strength of signal?
<lasivian> or program that will show that
<melrockz> Hi folks. Know any good video editor with lots of features and supports lots of formats???
<James296> for me WoW ran faster that way than Windows
<around2it> lasivan  iwlist scanning
<Audacitee> off NTFS partition?
<mib_efghw1ho> Ocean_ would you happen to have a link to the commands to launch programs and run things like the one u sent me? except for running programs in windows through ssh?
<zhwu> RPS: why? have you tried VMWare server?
<James296> yea but this was using Linux Mint
<RPS> Huufarted, I don;pt have an ethical issue with it in the slightest, but I want them to get it all figured out before I disappear down that rabbit hole.
<Huufarted> RPS...  are you averse to jailbreaking your iPod touch?
<Huufarted> RPS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<defrysk> melrockz, kino
<Huufarted> RPS, get WHAT figured out?
<Audacitee> James296, I have slower FPS in Wintergrasp and raids in Linux - solo is ok
<Audacitee> James296, but not great
<mib_efghw1ho> RPS: jailbreak it, shh to it, and copy songs to it, done
<melrockz> kino has lots of effects?
<defrysk> effects ?
<RPS> I have VirtualBox installed
<defrysk> not sure about that :s
<James296> I REALLY would like help from someone on enabling hardware acceleration on an Acer Aspire X1200!
<melrockz> yes, video filters sort of thing.
<zhwu> well, haven't tried that before, but for me vmware server is pretty easy to install and use
<djbender> so i just freshly installed ubuntu and wanted to install gnome-do(v 0.8), but i'm stuck in dependency hell for some reason. anyone seen this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/123886/
<polytan> I've just finished to install ubuntu. I added a few repo in sources.list. the gnome program to install software (not synaptics) find them. Synaptics find nothin, it's like it only look at the main packages
<RPS> mib_efghw1ho, (shh to it) I'm lost on that line
<defrysk> 年代の音
<Lint02> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<polytan> and apt-get install synaptics find nothing :(
<defrysk> heh
<polytan> did you already had this problem ?
<cooldduuudde> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Huufarted> it's not synaptics it's synaptic
<GaRRu> I realy need someone who knows how to use Linux Ubuntu very well to explain me how to install a script I got in Privet Messege PLeaseee its importanttt!!
<cooldduuudde> !out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out
<SlimeyPete> polytan: have you updated your package lists? Click 'Reload' in Synaptic
<quibbler> melrockz: look here: http://www.kinodv.org/
<Huufarted> Ooh....  Linux Ubuntu?  Not sure if this is the room for that.
<polytan> I reloaded a lot of times
<polytan> but synaptic is dumb
<polytan> it is really strange
<Audacitee> hmmm new updates i hope i dont have to reboot
<asternic> join #asterisk-peru
<polytan> for example, synaptic doesn't find "eclispe" but apt-get and the gnome program can
<RPS> I have a 2nd gen. touch and the jailbreak is only a couple of weeks old ...I figure I can get thru it, but I've read a ton of threads with people struggling with the process ...although I have not looked into it in the last week or so
<defrysk> Audacitee, dont update ad no worries about reboot
<GaRRu> im unvisible I see
<Audacitee> defrysk, haha good point
<Audacitee> 10 min download anyways
<James296> so no one knows about Acer Aspire X1200 then
<erUSUL> GaRRu: simply copy it to somewhere in your path.. /usr/local/bin
<erUSUL> GaRRu: give it executable permissions
<defrysk> GaRRu, ask a question without help! and whatever blah!
<erUSUL> GaRRu: also make sure you trust the source of the script or that you know well what it does
<hatter243> !pastebin | GaRRu
<ubottu> GaRRu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ztx> anyone using ati 3dacc with 2 monitors and has a working conf I could look at? :\
<defrysk> GaRRu, does that answer your q ?
<polytan> after reinstallation it work
<polytan> after reinstallation it work
<GaRRu> I think so :-*
<GaRRu> :P
<d_rugs420> im trying to change permissions on some folders. i used sudo chmod 777 as well as right click the folder and giving write permissions, and doing the same with nautilus. Every time I click on "apply permissions to enclosed files" or close, the permissions disappear. any clues?
<hatter243> d_rugs420, do you have write permissions to that folder yourself?
<oskar-> d_rugs420, does the file system, that contains the folders, support permissions?
<hatter243> d_rugs420, oh! "sudo chmod 777" =/ sorry
<d_rugs420> oskar-, i think so. how do i check?
<doctor_flash> hi
<Travis-42> can dist-upgrade be used to upgrade to 64-bit Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Travis-42, from 32bit?
<defrysk> trae, hardly
<Travis-42> bazhang: yes, sorry, that's what I meant
<bazhang> Travis-42, afraid not, no
<doctor_flash> fucking hi
<bazhang> doctor_flash, watch the language
<Guest15002> awe09
<doctor_flash> sorry
<quibbler> !ask | doctor_flash
<ubottu> doctor_flash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<defrysk> Travis-42, there are no huge advantages over using 64 bit
<Guest15002> join awe09
<Travis-42> ok thanks bazhang :-), I guess I'll wait till I next decide to do a fresh install and use 64-bit then
<oskar-> d_rugs420, look in the output of "mount", which type it is
<Tod-Laptop> I need to install an older version of perl.  I can only see 5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2 and .10.0-11.1ubuntu2.2, but I need 5.8.7-10ubuntu1.2   It's ubuntu server 8.10.  I get the version numbers I can see from apt-get showpkg perl
<doctor_flash> did i ask a question?
<Guest15002> join #awe09
<Tod-Laptop> How would I get info about the older versions so I can install it?
<Travis-42> defrysk: There are a couple for what I do, minor but they are there
<d_rugs420> oskar-, ext3
<KDE4000> Guest14305: its /join
<bazhang> doctor_flash, this is ubuntu support, do you have a question?
<doctor_flash> ive got lots of questions
<arghh2d2> bazhang: is there anything better than ubuntu?
<d_rugs420> oskar-, i have been able to chmod files in the past but for some reason its not working now
<IntuitiveNipple> Tod-Laptop: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/
<defrysk> arghh2d2, there surely is
<hatter243> !ot | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot > arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2, please see my private message
<doctor_flash> arghh2d2: what the hell man
<arghh2d2>  what the hell?
<Tod-Laptop> IntuitiveNipple: thanks.  We'll give that route a try =c)
<defrysk> doctor_flash,, this is a family oriented channel, language please
<BinaryDragon> arghh2d2, yes, is call sex lol
<leonardo_> oi
<doctor_flash> sorry im just pissed off
<Daft_Punk>  is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)\
<blutrille> do i need to be running apache at the desktop to handle ssl or would the server that i am trying to authenticate to be the one running this?
<doctor_flash> how can i run a windows thing in linux, is it possible
<erUSUL> blutrille: the later
<erUSUL> !wine | doctor_flash
<ubottu> doctor_flash: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> doctor_flash, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | doctor_flash
<doctor_flash> does the program work 100%
<ubottu> doctor_flash: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bong> I try to install eBox. after apt-get update, I got a message GPG error
<bazhang> doctor_flash, you need to check
<doctor_flash> thank you
<peterm> hi, i receive the ,,socket: Too many open files (24)'' while tring to benchmark an application using ab. how do i increase the max file descriptors?
<blutrille> erUSUL: what would cause an authentication error with ssl from with in the Citrix client that is not an issue with the web interface to the same server?
<doctor_flash> if i want to start programming in linux, where do i start
<erUSUL> blutrille: not familiar with cytrix or rdp...
<blutrille> erUSUL: aye thx either way
<AngryElf> how can I create a keyboard shortcut for launching a command, say super-T to launch terminal
<doctor_flash> goodness
<erUSUL> blutrille: no problem
<blutrille> any here familar with Citrix ICA Client for Linux?
<oCean_> Daft_Punk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89197
<doctor_flash> please
<bong> Anyone help! I try to install eBox. after apt-get update, I got a message GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release
<oCean_> Daft_Punk: I don't think it's "variable" though... it's all dependent on theme
 * doctor_flash angry
 * doctor_flash is angry
<Pici> !ppagpg | bong
<ubottu> bong: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<blutrille> ok what about getting the windows ICA client to run in wine? anyone here with success there?
<doctor_flash> yes
<Myrtti> doctor_flash: install build-essential and get crackin'
<erUSUL> doctor_flash: go outside take walk and a few deep breaths
<oCean_> blutrille: why do that. There is ica client for linux
<doctor_flash> thank you
<quibbler> AngryElf: open configuration editor  /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal
<blutrille> oCean_: i agree although i am having issues getting it to work correctly ... ie security certs not able to be validated... although this is the same cert that has no issues working through Firefox web interface
<doctor_flash> am i able to connect any hardware to linux and will i be graunteed of compatibility?
<blutrille> oCean_: any input is welcome i have found very little info on this subject or more specifically this issue
<oskar-> doctor_flash, linux comes without any warranty
<Huufarted> doctor_flash, no way not a chance of any kind of guarentee that hardware will be compatible
<Kartagis> hello
<wolverineX> hi
<oCean_> blutrille: right, I had to fiddle something w/ that before it worked. That was couple of months ago..
<doctor_flash> ok thank you
<lenswipe> talking of programing...
<lenswipe> is there an IDE for linux
<Huufarted> doctor_flash, if you have a piece of hardware, just search for it and 'ubuntu' together and you'll find out if it's compatible
<lenswipe> similar to VB
<wolverineX> is possible to boot linux without logo?
<doctor_flash> i will try
<lenswipe> where i can draw out a user interface and then write code to go with it
<lenswipe> anyone know of anything like that?
<oskar-> wolverineX, yes, remove the "splash" boot parameter
<wolverineX> oskar-: i can't, I've error during boot
<blutrille> oCean_: i have exported the cert from firefox and renamed it with .crt and looks like the last step is getting the cert validated ... it gets stumped here
<ajesh> put verbose
<erUSUL> lenswipe: which programming language?
<bazhang> !hcl | doctor_flash
<ubottu> doctor_flash: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wolverineX> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<oskar-> lenswipe, perhaps glade
<doctor_flash> than kyou
<lenswipe> erUSUL: well anything thats easy to pickup i guess, im a former VB programmer
<bazhang> np
<oskar-> wolverineX, do you have the logo hiding the error?
<erUSUL> lenswipe: try gambas is a visual basic for linux
<lenswipe> oskar: what language does glade work with? or is glade a langugage itself?
<oCean_> blutrille: hmm.. don't remember what fixed it for me eventually. .crt sounds correct. Is it in the right location?
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | lenswipe
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Huufarted> !splash
<Kartagis> when I add the line local7.debug /var/log/dhcpd.log to syslog.conf, sysklogd logs to both /var/log/messages and /var/log/dhcpd.log. how can I make it log ONLY to /var/log/dhcpd.log?
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<lenswipe> erSUL: so can i use VB code with Gambas?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html doctor_flash you may find this of interest as well
<wolverineX> oskar-: during boot my laptop display has a problem
<acorb> hi i have a question
<Huufarted> VB code is an abomination that MIcrosoft created.
<lenswipe> erSUL: or do i need to learn a new language for gambas?
<bong> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Daft_Punk> oCean_, that is what i am using now, i wanted something so that i can use a wallpaper that is both dark and light (gradient) but that method is only 1 solid color, either white or black or whatever, not shadowed or layered like in windows (if you know what i mean)
<erUSUL> lenswipe: is not the same visual basic as MS's is basic and it has interface designer and all the goodies
<lenswipe> Huufarted: kk, btw lol are you name
<acorb> why my motd does not save ?
<erUSUL> lenswipe: it is not compatible
<acorb> i edit it but after restart it comes in default
<lenswipe> erSUL: ok thanks
<Huufarted> lenswipe, yeah...  I have no clue what you just said.
<lenswipe> Huufarted: i said, thanks for the help and your name is funny
<Huufarted> ah, gotcha.  Thanks.  :)
<wolverineX> oskar-: I've fix during boot: Linux video=ofonly nosplash <-- ok?
<doctor_flash> is ubuntu good compared to the lateset windows 7?
<oCean_> Daft_Punk: I understand. Saw you question pass here yesterday I think. It seems that with gnome it's always 1 color :(
<doctor_flash> latest
<nicetry> I'm trying to figure out which groups have which privlages, so I know which ones to join when I make a new user. How do I go about finding out information about groups?
<lenswipe> doctor_fish: i think my toaster is good compared to windows seven, lol
<acorb> lol
<doctor_flash> hahaha
<lenswipe> doctor_fish: well its not too bad, its what windows vista should and could have been with more wok
<bazhang> doctor_flash, you should really take chat type questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenswipe> doctor_fish: work
<Huufarted> Windows 7 ROCKS.  There's no reason any user should ever need to run more than 3 programs at one time
<oskar-> wolverineX, you should be able to remove "splash" from the grub menu before boot. as a second option you can press ctrl+f-keys to switch to the vts while booting. nr. 8 should contain the error messages. and as a third you can remove it from the grub config, if you want
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: ohhhh, you name is doctor flash, i msread it for doctor fish LOL
<lenswipe> Huufarted: Yeah, wtf is up with microsoft??? 3 apps at once??!?!?!
<doctor_flash> would i be able to emulate win 7 on linux?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lenswipe> Huufarted: i read about that on slashdot i think it was
<Nevtus> to be fair, that's only going to be on the really cheap version of Windows 7
<wolverineX> oskar-: I'm checking now but i haven't grup, I've yaboot.conf
<bazhang> lenswipe, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenswipe> Nevtus: but still you must admit its pretty stupid...
<lenswipe> bazhang: ok
<acorb> why my motd does not save ?
<Nevtus> lenswipe: nobody could argue otherwise
<doctor_flash> would i be able to emulate win 7 on linux?
<shausam27> dose anyone know where kmldonkey put the down load files  ican not seem to fine them
<quibbler> doctor_flash: you can run it in virtualbox
<Huufarted> acorb, modify the file /etc/motd.tail
<oskar-> wolverineX, is that for powerpc hardware?
<Nevtus> doctor_flash: no. if you want windows 7 go get it
<doctor_flash> awesome
<Huufarted> !virtualbox | doctor_flash
<ubottu> doctor_flash: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<doctor_flash> hey im just asking buddy don't get upset
<nicetry> Does anybody know how to manage groups on the command line?
<oskar-> wolverineX, then i don't know the behaviour, sorry.  i thought of pc...
<Huufarted> doctor_flash, nobody got upset.  Use VIrtualBox.
<flice> hi
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: learn how to make batch files with commands like "del C:/" and your already halfway to writing a vista derivative..
<Huufarted> doctor_flash, when Win7 is released, you can still use it within Ubuntu we all assume so far
<oCean_> nicetry: 'manage' can mean lots of things. What is your question?
<flice> I've got a .wav and .cue. How can I convert it to separate tracks in ogg vorbis?
<doctor_flash> lol
<doctor_flash> are there any viruses in linux?
<nicetry> oCean_:  I'm trying to figure out which groups have which privlages, so I know which groups to add to users when I create them.
<oskar-> nicetry, id
<MTecknology> What do I need to install to make this work? http://pastebin.ca/1348860
<Nevtus> doctor_flash: I thought you meant is there a way to make ubuntu "like" windows 7. Yes you can run it under Virtualbox or VMWare in a linux system
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: yes, but nearly as many as for windows
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: not nearly as many*
<oCean_> nicetry: privileges are on files, not on groups.
<Nevtus> depends what your definition of virus is. There was/is a few but hardly ones that are in the wild
<doctor_flash> oh thank goodness
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: someone is coming up with viruses for macs now with the popularity of apple computers rising through the ranks
<Huufarted> flice:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=convert+.cue+to+ogg
<doctor_flash> i can imagine, time for mac antivirus
<melik> whats the command for auto xorg configuration?
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: i once read an article that stated that there were about 140,000 viruses and security threats for windows but only 100 for linux... so there you go :)
<Nevtus> don't mix up viruses with trojans ;)
<erUSUL> !info shnsplit | flice
<ubottu> Package shnsplit does not exist in intrepid
<Ramdac_> Hello
<doctor_flash> thanks:D, would it be easier to create a virus in windows than in linux?
<flice> hehe
<melik> anyone know the command for auto xorg configuration?
<oCean_> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: i guess... idk
<rakudave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nevtus> it used to be anyway
<shausam27> dose any one know any thing about kml donkey it has no help files  when i ask for them it said do no exist
<erUSUL> !info shntool | flice
<ubottu> shntool (source: shntool): multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> any else's flash plugin for firefox completely hanging ?
<nicetry> oCean_: thanks, that clears things up
<lasivian> my wireless died and "modprobe ath_pci" is not working saying "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/ath_pci.ko): unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (this worked just 20 minutes ago)
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: im quite glad to hear about the viruses for macs actually because. while i dont have a problem with macs, the apple fan boys really get up my nose, as do any other type of fan boy... lol so it will be a good thing to share with them that their sacred OS is no longer virus free
<Ramdac_> Excuse me guys could any body tell me where to find the documentation of the interface file in the /etc/network directory
<shausam27> dose any one know any thing about kml donkey it has no help files  when i ask for them it said dose not exist
<stroyan> melik: "xorg -configure"
<nicetry> oCean_: groups are arbitrary collections of users and the applications allow privlages to selected groups.
<Nevtus> lenswipe: has there been any _viruses_ yet though? So far all I've heard is malicious programs that trick the user into giving their admin password to it
<acorb> why my motd does not save ?
<doctor_flash> haha yea
<razor7_996> hello...I have a really strange issue with PIDGIN and MSN account...
<razor7_996> any help?
<Huufarted> !ask | razor7_996
<ubottu> razor7_996: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<melik> stroyan:  i get xorg no command found :/
<oskar-> nicetry, i read too fast with my "id" answer. but maybe you want to search for files with a special group and list the permissions?  find / -group <groupname> -exec ls -ld {} +
<Ramdac_> ould any body tell me where to find the documentation of the interface file in the /etc/network directory
<nicetry> oCean_: I guess what I'm curious about is all the pre-configured groups in UBUNTU, and where I can find documentation about the fucntionality/perpose of these groups
<razor7_996> ohh...really sorry
<lenswipe> Nevtus: i honestly couldnt tell you, i know there are some (very very few) for linux, as for mac, again i think people are making them but there arent that many
<razor7_996> ok...this is the issue, I have a MSN account annd pidgin worked ok by about 2 months
<razor7_996> but now, it seems to connect but the buddy list is empty
<erUSUL> razor7_996: man interfaces
<baz> i am running an ssh socks proxy to my home connection and would like to proxify some apps that do not support it. Is TSOCKS the leading simple yet effective app to do this with? Is PROXYCHAINS better? Is using TOR ovekill for this? I've noticed that these apps haven't been updated in a couple of years...
<stroyan> melik: "sudo /usr/X11R6/bin/X -configure"
<razor7_996> i have some screenshots for you to see
<doctor_flash> am i able to install linux on my mac laptop(if i had one)
<Nevtus> yes doctor_flash
<oCean_> nicetry: yes, I understand. I don't know of any command that shows you what group "audio" or group "lpadmin" or group "admin" can or cannot do
<erUSUL> Ramdac_: man interfaces
<doctor_flash> cool
<razor7_996> ok...will run that command
<TopKatz_> hello
<oskar-> oCean_, find /dev/ -group audio -exec ls -ld {} +
<oskar-> ;-)
<TopKatz_> any trick to getting ff3 in ubutnu to play all the flash and stuff
<shausam27> where can i fine 8.10
<TopKatz_> I always have a big play button
<lenswipe> TopKatz: you need a plugin...
<oCean_> nicetry: in fact, since permissions are on files (everyting is a file in unix) one would need a listing of files owned by such group
<doctor_flash> whats the offtopic channel called
<Nevtus> shausam27: where can you find what?
<TopKatz_> and some times it chokes on the flash
<oCean_> oskar-: well, yes something like that indeed..
<blutrille> oCean_: as far as i know it is in the correct location as is says that it cant be validated not that it cant find it all together
<quibbler> doctor_flash: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenswipe> doctor_flash: ubuntu-offtopic i think, wana take this conversation there?
<nicetry> oCean_ and osker-: is there any documentation online about what the default ubuntu groups are ment to be/do?
<Ramdac_> erUSUL:Thanx i couldnt know that i can man interfaces
<doctor_flash> yes
<Huufarted> shausam27, you must be an officer of the law to fine 8.10.  I ASSUME you really mean find.  In that case, http://www.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> Ramdac_: section 5 of man is for conf files
<MTecknology> hrm... what do I need to install to work with Windows filesystems?
<blutrille> oCean_: do you know of anything that would prevent the cert from being validated?
<oCean_> blutrille: strange thing is, it worked through firefox (as you said). Sorry I can't remember what fixed it for me. One thing: maybe permissions? on the cert?
<Huufarted> MTecknology, Ubuntu will be able to read and write to ntfs and fat32 out of the box
<razor7_9961> ok...changed the connect mode to DHCP but my bu8ddy list strill does not appears
<Ramdac_> erUSUL:Did u try Slackware before?
<erUSUL> Ramdac_: nope
<blutrille> oCean_: ill check the permissions, did you install to the usr or root?
<nick_h[laptop]> i'm running the Intrepid live CD on my MacBook Pro. i can't get a wifi connection from my bedroom in Ubuntu. i need to be in the same room as the router. however, Mac OS X can connect from my bedroom. any idea how i can fix this in Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Huufarted: right... but what do I need to install?
<oCean_> blutrille: user
<Huufarted> MTecknology, out of the box means it will work WITHOUT additional installs
<MTecknology> Huufarted: ya... I know
<bobbob1016> I'm getting "ata2.00: status :{ DRDY ERR }", "error UNC" "exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x0" "irq_stat 0x400000001 cmd c8/00:05:50:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 rag 0 dma 4096 in" "res 51/40:01:51:00:00/00:06:57:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)" even on a boot from a Flash Drive.  I had a bad HD I removed, and still no luck.  Any ideas?
<blutrille> oCean_: this lack of right may be the issue good point ill install to usr instead of root
<MTecknology> Huufarted: what do I need to install for it to work
<Huufarted> MTecknology, OUT OF THE BOX MEANS YOU DO NOT NEED ADDITIONAL INSTALLS
<oCean_> blutrille: at least worth a try....
<MTecknology> Does anyone know what I need to install to work with Windows filesystems?
<bazhang> MTecknology, to do what
<oskar-> MTecknology, yes: nothing
<Huufarted> MTecknology, you're not listening.  It will be able to mount the drive and read and write to it WITHOUT INSTALLING ANYTHING EXTRA
<erUSUL> MTecknology: as already told to you you do not need to install anything
<bazhang> Huufarted, lose the caps
<MTecknology> erUSUL: yes I do
<lx401396> ciao
<erUSUL> MTecknology: what version of ubuntu?
<oingoboingo> hi folks. I have an external HD formatted on a mac with HFS, in ubuntu i can't write to the drive, but i can read from it. can i change this?
<MTecknology> erUSUL: I don't have a vanilla install
<pal_> i need to transfer photos from my Nokia N-73 to my pc how can i do it can u tel me?
<erUSUL> !details | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MTecknology> can I just get an answer instead of a flame?
<XPS_M1330> Does anyone know email well? Especially charset issues? Since I use evolution half the mails I send end up unreadable
<MTecknology> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<MTecknology> hrm
<MTecknology> !search vfat
<ubottu> Found: addingfs, vfat
<bazhang> MTecknology, most works right away; unless you had some specific details you would care to share
<MTecknology> !info vfat
<ubottu> Package vfat does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> MTecknology: we have to guess how your system is installed??
<erUSUL> MTecknology: vfat is kernel module that comes with the kernel
<MTecknology> bazhang: it's not that complicated - I don't have the package required to do it. I need to figure out what I need to install to work with them.
<MTecknology> !search mkfs
<ubottu> Found: mount-#kubuntu
<nick_h[laptop]> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> MTecknology, networking/sharing files?
<MarsD> ntfs-3g
<daredevilthere> How to chage a shell?
<MTecknology> MarsD: thanks :D
<[ifroog]> !find spca5xx
<blackest_knight1> got a logitech ex100 keyboard but the arrow keys del pg up down home end keys are not working
<oskar-> MTecknology, maybe also dosfstools
<ubottu> Package/file spca5xx does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> MTecknology: to work with what? fat32 SMB mounts CIF ntfs? again we have to guess??
<MTecknology> erUSUL: get over it, you didn't know the answer to the question, it's not a big deal
<erUSUL> MTecknology: ok
<Huufarted> lol MTecknology you don't know what the question is obviously
<bazhang> MTecknology, that is not appropriate
<MTecknology> bazhang: sorry
<oskar-> i think, it is answered
<elliott> so, eclipse just deleted my entire c++ folder
<bazhang> MTecknology, you need to share details to get answers
<elliott> is there any way to recover it or the files in it?
<MTecknology> oskar-: yup
<XPS_M1330> What can cause one gmail account to display an email properly and another gmail account to render it badly?
<Huufarted> MTecknology, tell us what you are trying to do.  Are you mounting an ntfs partition?  fat32?  Are you trying to access the partition on a Windows machine running seperately from Ubuntu?
<kristian_> can someone recommend me a good cli audio player software?
<oskar-> elliott, photorec
<XPS_M1330> Anyone uses evolution?
<Huufarted> Ubuntu already has all of the software installed and ready to work with windows partitions in any way you need, but in order for us to tell you how, you NEED to tell us what you need to get done.
<oingoboingo> does ubuntu work with mac partitions?
<oskar-> we shouldn't force people to tell answers, where no problems exist ;-)
<MTecknology> Huufarted: just stop already - you didn't have an answer, I got an answer - it's done
 * erUSUL smells troll
<XPS_M1330> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<stip> how do i change the default boot in grub?
<MTecknology> oingoboingo: I think you can work with HFS partitions.
<MTecknology> stip: what exactly are you trying to change?
<erUSUL> XPS_M1330: yep it matches all that behavior
<oskar-> stip, change the line with "Default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Huufarted> stip, sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst     change the 'default' line
<stip> MTecknology: i;m would like to change the default boot os
<Huufarted> oskar-, nice timing.  :)
<oskar-> :)
<MTecknology> stip: you can edit the way stated above, I think the startupmanager application can do it too
<MTecknology> oingoboingo: "aptitude search hfs" Gives you a list w/ nice descriptions
<TopKatz_> my ff3 with  swfdec-mozilla keeps barfing on youtube
<stip> oskar: i'm viewing menu.lst.. which default line?
<Aneurysm> "sudo apt-get install kgrubeditor" can edit it as well
<oingoboingo> ok, i have an external HD formatted on a mac, i can read from it in ubuntu, but i can't write to the drive.
<TopKatz_> should I be using a different plugin?
<XPS_M1330> evolution vs thunderbird, which one is less bad?
<oingoboingo> and it was formatted using mac os extended (journaled)
<Audacitee>  /me is waiting for WoW support
<carpii> im clicking a link to a video, and firefox instead downloads a .3gp file.   Is this some form of stream, and is there any software which can use it?
<oskar-> stip, there should be one near the beginning, without comment characters in front
<Audacitee> ok that doesnt work
<nicklas_> hello, when im about to install eeepc-acpi-scripts with synaptic, it wants to remove acpi-support, moonos-meta and powermanagement-interface. what are these, what do they do and is it safe to remove them? im using moonos (ubuntu based but with lxde+enlightenment instead of gnome+metacity/compiz) on an asus eee 900.
<nicklas_> hello, when im about to install eeepc-acpi-scripts with synaptic, it wants to remove acpi-support, moonos-meta and powermanagement-interface. what are these, what do they do and is it safe to remove them? im using moonos (ubuntu based but with lxde+enlightenment instead of gnome+metacity/compiz) on an asus eee 900.
<quibbler> TopKatz_: yes the flash plugin
 * Audacitee how about this
<MTecknology> !repeat | nicklas_
<ubottu> nicklas_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<djbender> lol what is that command anyways Audacitee?
<stip> oskar: is this correct: "default		0"?
<Audacitee> djbender, it/s the short version of /action
<nicklas_> sorry, the whole meassage wasnt there the first time
<TopKatz_> quibbler - is that in synaptec?
<Huufarted> nicklas_, that question is best asked at http://www.eeeuser.com
<oskar-> stip, yes. simply put into a 1 or 2
 * Audacitee is waiting for WoW support
 * djbender thanks audacitee
<stip> oskar: is it 1 or 2?
 * Audacitee smiles
<quibbler> TopKatz_: yes  or in the terminal do   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Audacitee> cool news!
<TopKatz_> k
<Audacitee> i didnt have to reboot after updates on this sytem
<vadim> hi everyone. I need some help with my webcam - it is detected and my system sees it but there is no picture - the screen is black. How can I fix it? Please help!!!
<Huufarted> Audacitee, you won't have to, either.  :)  At least not unless there's a new kernel
<DJones> carpii: According to this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409794 VLC Media player can play .3gp files
<razor7_9962> hello, pidgin still does not shows me the MSN account contacts
<Audacitee> Huufarted, that's comforting
<carpii> great, thanks DJones
<razor7_9962> i can login correctly using aMSN or emesene
<stip> oskar: i'll try 1.. i'm going to reboot now.. thanks :-)
<Huufarted> Audacitee, rebooting a lot of times does make starting up a daemon much easier if you're not comfortable with the command line
<Audacitee> I just need to solve bad FPS vs Windows on WoW then i can be rid of Windoze forever
<razor7_9962> anyone is having this same issue?
<Audacitee> Huufarted, I <3 Terminal
<Huufarted> Audacitee, in my opinion, dual boot with Windows for WoW.
<XPS_M1330> would someone look at that page http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/10.0-Alpha-1/intel-linux/ and tell me which package I should download?
<God_Like> i386
<Audacitee> Huufarted, atm - I have to because WoW runs better in windows and Ventrillo hasn't released their Linux client yet.
<Aneurysm> Ventrilo works fine in wine for me
<XPS_M1330> gcc2, gcc2, qt3, qt4... ?
<Audacitee> Aneurysm, i can get mixers
<vadim> hi everyone. I need some help with my webcam - it is detected and my system sees it but there is no picture - the screen is black. How can I fix it? Please help!!!
<Huufarted> Audacitee, until Blizzard actually releases a Linux WoW program, you are better off keeping a dual boot for Windows
<Audacitee> Huufarted, I agree
<quibbler> razor7_9962: maybe you will have more luck in #pidgin
<Audacitee> Huufarted, they have made an OSX version, maybe WoW 4.0 is the go
<Huufarted> Audacitee, OSX version was out since release if I remember right.  EIther way, let's try and stay on topic with Ubuntu please.
<usser> Audacitee, blizzard always commited to osx
<quibbler> !webcam | vadim
<ubottu> vadim: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nicklas_> so nobody knows?
<Audacitee> usser, Blizzard only got serious about OSX  a year after release.
<Audacitee> I just tied it in with the Apple is now intel thing personally.
<usser> Audacitee, warcraft 3 was osx since get go, they've been supporting osx for a long time
<razor7_9962> ok thanks
<Huufarted> !ot | usser audacitee
<ubottu> usser audacitee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elliott> wine supplosedly runs wow perfectly
<Audacitee> elliott, i hear that, but it's not the case on my machine - windows runs it better
<aka> I am going to buy a laptop to run Ubuntu on and I was wondering if anyone is using the Intel WiFi Link 5100 mini card and if it works out of the box.  If it doesn't work out the box how much of a hassle is it to get working?
<siropio> how to disable and start my X windows??
<siropio> i dont need sometimes the interface but just the commnd line
<aka> is there a list of support wireless cards in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> siropio: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Aneurysm> one moment aka I am checking
<kristian_> what can i install via "sudo apt-get install ?????" to get the codecs i need to play .mp3, .avi (xvid), and other common file formats/codecs? thanks. :-) im using vlc, which comes with codec built in, i think, cause i could play .avi (xvid) with no codec install, but rhythmbox won't play .mp3's, so what do i need? :-D
<erUSUL> siropio: if you want to go to gui just "startx" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<erUSUL> kristian_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<erUSUL> kristian_: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<siropio> and the command to undo remove?
<erUSUL> siropio: sudo update-rc.d  gdm defaults
<siropio> thanks erusul
<erUSUL> siropio: no problem
<quibbler> aka: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupport
<kristian_> erUSUL : downloading right now... hope it works. :-)
<aka> thanks
<timahvo1_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to mount a mac image file (machd.dmg) but it is telling me it not a recognized FS type.  I beleive it is compressed ... when I do a file machd.dmg I get "VAX COFF executable not stripped"  any ideas ?
<kristian_> i have a problem, i ran rhythmbox from terminal, and when i exit rhythmbox it does not return me so i can write further, what can i do except close the terminal? im using screen, so i dont want to close all running terminals.
<quibbler> Whitor: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786185
<nubcake> hi there, if i do a cfdisk /dev/sdh i get partition 3 ends in the final partial cynlinder.  ive tried cfdisk -z, fdisk, dd bs=512 count=2 etc, and nothing seems to let me wipe out the partition table.
<Kurlon> Anyone have a guide to troubleshooting fdi policies?  I can't for the life of me get a policy for my synaptics touch pad to have any effect.
<turtle_> any thoughts on a fully rotating Desktop Shpere?
<nubcake> gparted reports run chkdsk /f in windows, but xp/vista/7 all lock up if i plug drive into them.
<_VIM_> nubcake: have you tried the Live Partimage cd?
<Whitor> quibbler, thx looking now
<KomarX> hi, can I found her someone how talk in polish language?
<nubcake> _VIM_ the live gparted one yes.
<_VIM_> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Huufarted> !compiz | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<KomarX> thc
<KomarX> thx;D
<oskar-> kristian_, it should return, hmmm..  you can call it with a & behind to run it in the background. you can press ctrl+z to stop the process and type bg to put it into background
<turtle_> ubottu, ill check it out?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quibbler> turtle_: a better place to discuss that would be #compiz-fusion
<turtle_> good point
<kristian_> oskar- : thanks. ctrl+z worked. :-)
<mikeypizano> hey, can i sync rhythmbox between comps
<_VIM_> nubcake: No Gparted Live cd is different than Partimagic cd, at least I think hehe
<usser> mikeypizano, what do you mean?
<Huufarted> quibbler, he didn't know the program that did it.  He was just asking how he got the 3d manipulated desktop, that's all
<mikeypizano> rating/play count, new songs added
<isi> how can I check my root filesystem at boot time?
<quibbler> Huufarted: ah misunderstood
<Ruadh> Where do I find the firewall in ubuntu?
<usser> mikeypizano, i'd guess its all stored in your home folder either in ~/.rhythmbox or ~/.config/rhythmbox
<oskar-> kristian_, remember, ctrl+z stops processes. you normally want to continue them with "bg" or "fg"
<quibbler> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<usser> mikeypizano, so copy that folder across the machines, and all your settings will get transfered apart from the collection itself of cource
<mikeypizano> the thing is i have 2 comps (laptop and desktop) and would like to sync both, maybe using a usb hdd?
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: you could try to use rsync for what usser is talking bout
<Huufarted> !firestarter | Ruadh
<ubottu> Ruadh: please see above
<nicklas_> anyone using timevault?
<mikeypizano> is rsync in by defualt?
<Huufarted> bah....
<Huufarted> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kristian_> oskar- : i closed rhytmbox by clicking the x in gui, but somehow it didnt close down in cli. (did that make sense) :-P
<Huufarted> mikeypizano, rsync client yes.  rsyncd (daemon) no
<Ruadh> Huufarted and ubottu thank you
<mikeypizano> ah so what would i need to do
<Huufarted> ruadh, the program is Firestarter.  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<usser> Ruadh, ubuntu has a built in firewall, iptables, it also comes with command line front end to iptables ufw, which is disabled by default, there are various gui frontends as well, like firestarter
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: In theory you'd have to use rsync to sync both rythembox profiles
<Huufarted> ruadh, I'd recommend looking up the article on using Ubuntu as a router
<corey> Hello all! My first day using linux
<Huufarted> !welcome | corey
<ubottu> corey: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<kristian_> Audaciteedo most people install ubuntu-restricted-extras? and do most people install all of it?
<oskar-> kristian_, if it is really inactive, you can also press ctrl+c, to kill it, instead of ctrl+z. but be sure it is not yet writing its database while doing that ;)
<mikeypizano> so id do what exactly, sync profile to a flash drive?
<_VIM_> mikeypizano:  there is a GUI for rsync called grsync :)
<Res2216firestar> corey: Yay! enjoy
<_VIM_> no
<corey> I am probably going to further shrink my vista partition now
<mikeypizano> in repo or do i add a new repo for grsync
<bysse> corey: remove it ;)
<Audacitee> corey, thats not a bad thing
<_VIM_> it doesnt have to go on a flash drive unless the other comp is not connected to your network
<kristian_> oskar- : alright, thanks for the info. :-)
<usser> kristian_, if you're on the stock default installation, then yes thats the way to go. but if you're using a different video player audio player etc then ubuntu-restricted-extra wont help you much, it will install alot of bloat however
<corey> I cant do that! My mom will kill me. She thinks I am going to break my laptop
<Huufarted> _VIM_, good morning.  First time seeing you in here today.
<_VIM_> Hiaya Huufarted :)
<mikeypizano> corey i removed vista and mine didnt break yet lol
<ToKico> corey: Use WUBI.
<Huufarted> corey, key words.  YOUR laptop.
<usser> corey, well its YOUR laptop :)
<Huufarted> hahaha usser
<usser> lol
<Res2216firestar> wubi ftw
<Ruadh> Huufarted and ubottu I take it firestarter can be installed in Debian?
<corey> Yeah I know but, It would make living with her difficult
<Audacitee> dont use Wubi
<mikeypizano> if anything vista breaks it ;)
<ToKico> corey: How old are you?
<Huufarted> ruadh, I don't know any reasons why not.
<corey> 18
<usser> dude come on!
<corey> I dont like wubi
<Ruadh> Thanks for your help
<Huufarted> ruadh, ubottu is just a bot.  He's just our information slave.
<Audacitee> Hi ubottu
<ToKico> corey: and I'm 13, English is not my native language, but still I installed Ubuntu on my PC with WUBI.
<Audacitee> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Huufarted> he's like a sponge.  We squeeze him and juicy bits come out
<mikeypizano> lol
<corey> I had stability probs with wubi
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: unison is also nice for syncing data between two connected (local?) computers (not sure if it can do outside of local net) if you search synaptic theres a GUI for unison too i think it's Unison-gtk :)
<abjurian> lol
<mikeypizano> well, at the moment theyre on 2 diff routers but both have firewire
<mikeypizano> vim, may i pm u?
<_VIM_> um no i dont do pm's sorry :)
<ToKico> corey: Then, it's safe to resize the Vista partition with GParted. I did it once and it's safe and reliable.
<mikeypizano> have aim or anything?
<_VIM_> !pm | mikeypizano (And this is why)...
<ubottu> mikeypizano (And this is why)...: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<corey> Thats what I did
<mikeypizano> actually i was just looking to chat
<corey> It took 5 hours to shrink my 250G vista partion by 20G!
<_VIM_> mikeypizano:  its better to ask the room for support issues , chat is in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<otacon> corey: you should of format it and install ubuntu over :P
<mikeypizano> oh
<otacon> i dual boot and god i dont use window anymore
<ToKico> corey: Of course, that's normal. Today I resized a 4gb usb stick partition to 1gb and it took almoust 15min
<corey> I still need to transfer all my funny pictures...
<mikeypizano> can i sync unison with fw400?
<rakudave> otacon: +1 :-D
<otacon> lol
<corey> I had no idea it would take that long and I had to miss class
<Otacon22> hey, he is a my clone!
<ToKico> corey: you could install on a separate partition, then, when you're ready, remove vista partition.
<MountainX> after I install Ubuntu (8.10, alternate CD 64 bit) on a computer with 5 HDD's, and reboot at the end, the computer fails to boot (black screen, blinking cursor, no message). I think it is looking in the wrong place for the /boot partition. What is the correct way to install a boot partition that isn't on (hd0,0)?
<usser> mikeypizano, or you can just tar your entire home directory and copy it over to the other machine, that will transfer ALL your setting for all your apps
<otacon> rakudave: im having a hard time with my usplash screen settings :P
<Serraphyn> does anyone know of a text to speech program for ubuntu?
<corey> thats what i did
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: well I do know unison has the capability to do ssh connections, not sur ebout Firewire though.
<otacon> Otacon22: wait a sec :P
<lasivian> everything looks right but I have no wifi
<mikeypizano> well i could always unplug second router...
<corey> This is also my first time on IRC and I am loving it
<xshell> ndiswrapper
<mikeypizano> how do i use grsync?
<ToKico> corey: Then what's your problem? (not my intention to offend)
<vadim> how can I add gspca module to kernel?
<lasivian> wifi shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig, the right driver is loaded that has worked before, Even gnome shows a wireless connecting but shows no networks
<_VIM_> just type it in a terminal mikeypizano
<lasivian> i'm totally stumped
<corey> What do you mean?
<Res2216firestar> Do you have a question?
<mikeypizano> i opened the gui app, i mean options wise and stuff
<corey> Why do I still have vista?
<mikeypizano> vim, can unison do the files too??
<nick_h[laptop]> is it possible to improve/increase your wifi card's signal strength?
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: one last thing if you wanted this to be automatic like every day, you can use gnome-schedule (GUI for cron) and set up rsyncs command in that
<ToKico> corey: No, what are you doing in this chat, what is your question, your problem (if any) :D
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: of course
<MountainX> anyone know how to install new deb packages into the command shell of the alternate CD installer? It is /bin/sh.
<mikeypizano> ah
<Serraphyn> Has anyone done Text to Speech with linux or now how to do it, please let me know, I'm trying to make a laptop for a friend that was recently unable to speak due to a stroke and woul dlike to give him something simple where he can push buttons to do simple replies.
<quibbler> !festival | Serraphyn:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival
<guss606> hello
<corey> Oh. I didnt know that this was for support only.
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: not usually on the card end, but if you are using something like OpenWRT on your router you can change power/sensitivity settings there
<guss606> i need help guys
<_VIM_> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<Res2216firestar> !ask guss606
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask guss606
<corey> What is a good general chat channel?
<praet> !ask | guss606
<ubottu> guss606: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ToKico> corey: no, no! sorry! it's not only for support, it's for anything related ubuntu. sorry :D
<C_Kode> Hey all.  Someone stripped all the config options out of the menu of Ubuntu.  I was able to start restricted-manager and enable restrictied drivers, but nvidia-settings says nothing is running.  Second, I cannot change the resolution of the monitor.  I have Desktop Resolution, but it only offers 600x800
<quibbler> _VIM_: thanks
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: unfortunately, i'm not running OpenWRT/Tomato/etc
<_VIM_> #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<mikeypizano> see heres the thing, i have over 9k songs, and i lost all my ratings (THANKS ITUNES!) and i use ratings to weed through my collection (1 star = delete, 2-5 = keep)
<ToKico> corey: yes, i can't find one too...
<guss606> i just installed 8.10, and i updated to kernal 11
<C_Kode> Anyone know how to change these settings
<neeto> If I had adobe flash 9 installed, and I instlalled flash 10 with a .deb package, how do I uninstall flash 9, which I installed through a binary?
<Reav3r> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu Server and I installed several NICs. Three of the four are PCI, and the three PCI NICs aren't listed in ifconfig
<C_Kode> Ubuntu 8.0.4
<Reav3r> How do I install then?
<corey> NP. No one will judge you for being mean to a noob such as myself
<mikeypizano> so i keep deleteing stuff, like duplicates
<guss606> when i restarted, it said "system halted"
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: i've just booted into Intrepid on my MacBook Pro, and i'm finding that i have poor wireless reception
<corey> not what I meant
<guss606> so now i booted on kernal 7
<ToKico> neeto: you can install over it
<guss606> what should i do
<Reav3r> I grabbed the 3c905x drivers, but I have no idea what to do with them.
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: correct, your ratings are stored onto a file in .rythembox folder
<corey> It could sound mean
<Serraphyn> When i search for FESTIVAL in add/remove it shows a codec package and kttsmgr, are those the programs I should install?
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: Are you using your own access point or on a public wifi?
<mikeypizano> ok, i have an ipod, can i make it so i can sync to rythmbox on BOTH comps?
<ToKico> corey: you want a generel chat channel, right? and i said me too.
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: so this is why you need grsyn/unison type app to have rythembox profile on both comps
<corey> I am having problems draging things with my touchpad
<mikeypizano> id prefer to sync all my meda to my usb hdd
<bazhang> corey, ToKico #ubuntu-offtopic is that channel
<andersfeder> I have a frustrating problem - the Ubuntu screensaver does not accept my password. Going into a console (Ctrl-F1), logging into a shell, and killing the screensaver works, but... I would really rather that it just accept my password. What do I do?
<corey> cool thanks!
<neeto> ToKico: ok it's good thanks
<ToKico> cool!
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: I think Amarok does that but im not too sure...
<ToKico> neeto: you're welcome
<guss606> anybody?
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: my own access point. it's a new-ish Linksys WRT54G
<mikeypizano> dont like amarok
<lasivian> is anyone running madwifi drivers on ath5k?
<corey> how do i change channels?
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: and the same principle would work for Amarok's folder
<mikeypizano> corey "/join #"
<corey> thanks and goodbye!
<ToKico> thanks mikey
<mikeypizano> no problem
<MountainX> what is the best channel for help installing Ubuntu?
<Reav3r> Anyone?
<_VIM_> this one
<mikeypizano> vim, the thing is for desktop, id prefer to keep files on usb hdd since if my friend pulls through, im replacing this vaio soon
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: So you have a few options with bad reception:  1- you can move; 2- get higher gain antennae for your router 3- install OpenWRT on your WRT54G and change the settings on it.  Or possibly a combination of those.
<mikeypizano> would i have to do library seperate?
<tiredbones>  I'm using distro 8.10. I just installed oo 3.0. when i enter the command   man openoffice --version, openoffice start up. is the a know problem?
<_VIM_> mikeypizano:  well that's possible too with rsync/grsync or unison , very very powerful app , not much it cannot do. :)
<guss606> I just reinstalled ubuntu 8.10, and i updated it. it updated the kernal to 11, when the system restarted it said "system Halted" and it won't boot, so now I'm booting from kernal 7... what should i do? please help!!
<tiredbones>  I'm using distro 8.10. I just installed oo 3.0. when i enter the command   openoffice --version, openoffice start up. is the a know problem?
<mikeypizano> ok so can u walk me threw setting up grsync real quick?
 * lasivian sighs
<victoria> hi
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: no, just set the library on computer 1.... let grysnc/unison transfer stuff to computer 2
<mxiao> #ubuntu
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: yeah, i've thought about each of those options. however, they fix the problem at the router rather than at my box. if i move to a different location, i'll have poor reception again
<mikeypizano> how do i set it to transfer tho
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: did you install it yet? just type grsync in a term
<mikeypizano> i did
<lasivian> no wifi, it shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig, the right driver is loaded that has worked before, Even gnome shows a wireless connecting but shows no networks, any ideas?
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: by "move to a different location", i mean to a different router/wifi network
<mikeypizano> but i need to set up first run
<nick_h[laptop]> lasivian: how close to the wifi AP are you?
<kylefox> so this might be a silly question -- but is there an easy way to install git on ubuntu?
<lasivian> nick_h[laptop]: 14 inches
<Scunizi> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: 14 inches from it?!  You are probably desensing the receiver on the card.  If you are that close, plug in
<lasivian> nick_h[laptop]: this was working just recently, I tried to add a newer usb wifi item with a different chipset and since then it has not worked even after rebuilding the madwifi drivers
<Scunizi> sorry .. should have done that with /msg.. I was just curious what it was.
<guss606> HELLLOOOOO
<Reav3r> Is there a special way to install PCI Nic drivers? Or do I need to recompile the kernal?
<guss606> ppl good evening plz i need help ...!!
<_VIM_> mikeypizano:  ok you need to set up a source and destination... so you have to choose if you want computer #1 to put the data on a usb or whatnot...
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: The power density at that range is probably just wailing the card inside your comp.
<mxiao> hello, new to ubutnu and linux OS need help
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: no no, i'm about 6 feet from the router. lasivian is 14" away
<mikeypizano> ok, so where is source again
<_VIM_> so source would be something like /home/mikey/.rythembox/  or however it's spelled
<erUSUL> Reav3r: most drivers come already with the kernel. just plug the pci card and boot
<Scunizi> Reav3r: Most all nic's are recognized and functional.. if your's isn't they are cheap and you might consider just replacing what you have.
<MountainX> where can I get advanced help installing Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !install | MountainX
<ubottu> MountainX: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Reav3r> It's a 3com 906
<mikeypizano> k hold on, how big is this file?
<Reav3r> 905*
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: phew... have you tried reorienting your antennae?
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: its very small prolly under 2 megs at the most
<MountainX> is ubottu a bot?
<Reav3r> I checked their support site, and they have the driver modules for Redhat
<_VIM_> yes it is MountainX
<andersfeder> where is the best place to get community support for ubuntu?
<MountainX> thx
<Reav3r> But it wouldn't let me ./install3c905
<mikeypizano> ok so i can use a sm all drive, wanted to make sure before i tried to dump 40gb onto a 1gb drive
<Res2216firestar> andersfeder: Ubuntu forums or here
<_VIM_> andersfeder: I already answered you, it's here :)
<Scunizi> Reav3r: does the live cd work?  if it does and you have internet connectivity then you don't need their drivers.
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: yeah, i've tried a few different antenna positions. i think the ath9k driver's performance must be poor
<_VIM_> mikeypizano: unless you planning on syncing /home you should be ok
<dragon_flam> hi
<Reav3r> Scunizi: I don't have a LiveCD, it's just pure Ubuntu Server. The onboard works.
<mikeypizano> oh i can sync whole /home? thats a good idea lol
<dragon_flam> how to enable the medibuntu repository in the synaptic
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: i'm just wondering if it's possible to bump up the sensitivity of the wifi card or driver
<_VIM_>  /home can get pretty large after awhile, 5 gigs+ easy, and that's zipped
<fosco__> !medibuntu | dragon_flam
<_VIM_> yes you can
<ubottu> dragon_flam: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Reav3r> Scunizi: I'm using eBox to substitute for a router.
<onaogh> yo all
<mikeypizano> mines like 50, but for backups, great ida
<andersfeder> _VIM_: you answered my first question? i dont see the answer
<erUSUL> Reav3r: lspci | grep -i net
<dragon_flam> !no | fosco__
<ubottu> fosco__: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<MountainX> how do I join lists.ubuntu.com?
<Reav3r> erUSUL: IIRC, it gave me the 509 drivers but not the 905
<_VIM_> !ask | andersfeder
<ubottu> andersfeder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quibbler> dragon_flam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<dragon_flam> I meant not via .. www.medibuntu.com
<Scunizi> Reav3r: so if you want to test the nic card put it in and have the server use it as a test
<clandestine_j> nick_h[laptop]: It may also be inaccurate - the power calculations are based on dB above noise threshhold.  It is unlikely you can tailor those settings - they're most likely hardware based.  If there was anything that could do it, I would try madwifi
<clandestine_j> you may want to thumb through the docs there
<Reav3r> Scunizi: I had them working on Windows 2003 for months, so I'm sure they work.
<dragon_flam> i had done this before also .. there was a cmd that i entered in the terminal and i got default medibuntu extras in the normal synaptic
<mikeypizano> ugh i hate touchpads sometimes
<andersfeder> _VIM_: ???? i think you need to take a little break from this channel now and then
<_VIM_> me too
<Scunizi> Reav3r: plug them in and see if they work on linux without any additional drivers.
<mikeypizano> i cant find .rythmbox
<dragon_flam> !sex | fosco__
<ubottu> fosco__: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<_VIM_> um ok
<mxiao> hello I an new to ubuntu and need hellp
<Reav3r> Scunizi: Would I test if they work by ifconfig eth1 up
<quibbler> dragon_flam: what version of ubuntu do you have
<fosco__> dragon_flam, please, stop it
<dragon_flam> hehe ok ok
<dragon_flam> sorry
<theunixgeek> If I understand the points of CinePaint correctly, can I drag in a black-and-white video and color it?
<bobbob1016> I have a failing / drive.  When I boot from CDROM/USB it gives me errors, any ideas?
<dragon_flam> i got ubunt 8.10
<lasivian> hrrm, it's only using the wireless usb adapter now and ignoring the on-board wifi
<mxiao> can anyone help me?
<Scunizi> Reav3r: that might work but don't forget to take eth0 down
<quibbler> dragon_flam: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Reav3r> Scunizi: When I tried it, it says eth1-3 don't exist.
<nick_h[laptop]> clandestine_j: i started to install madwifi, but "m-a a-i madwifi" failed to find the madwifi sources. also, wasn't madwifi abandoned/discontinued?
<nubcake> if i plug a usb hard drive in, i should see info under /proc/bus/usb   right ?
<Reav3r> Scunizi: The cards also have no power, the lights are not on, at all.
<onaogh> there are license issues, metasploit cant be packaged.
<perone> oi
<quibbler> dragon_flam: then the key:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<mxiao> if someone can see this type "1" please
<siropio> i forgot the most important after "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaultes" which command i am suposed to give for restart????
<onaogh> 1
<Xyc0> How do you change DNS through network manager?  It keeps changing it back :\
<Reav3r> 1
<clandestine_j> 1
<Scunizi> For months I've been moving data between my vm of win2k and ubuntu (same box)  now when I try and ubuntu askes for my uname and pass I get "The credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials".. nothing has changed to make this happen.. where do I start to diagnose this?
<mxiao> thanks new to irc
<Vog-work> What is the proper way to ask for help with a previously reported bug that hasn't beenfixed yet?
<onaogh> mxiao welcome
<Scunizi> Reav3r: do lspci to see where they are actually located.. I'm not the best at this networking stuff. you're getting into areas that I don't have any specific info on.
<siropio> i forgot the most important after "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults" which command i am suposed to give for restart???
<lasivian> sigh, this is really starting to annoy me, the wireless works on the new USB adapter, but the onboard adapter does not function at all, even tho all settings show it SHOULD
<dragon_flam> o cool
<dragon_flam> thanks guy
<Reav3r> Scunizi: You mean, get the actual hardware location (PCI bus nunber, etc?)
<dragon_flam> thanks quibbler
<Scunizi> Reav3r: that and maybe just ifconfig to see where it's listed.
<_VIM_> Now i have a question myself... I installed cairo-dock but it's very very slow, I looked on google and apparently there's a few bugs that were filed, but I didnt see a easy solution, does anyone know if this issue is or will be fixed soon? It's a really cool dock! :)
<mxiao> hello, trying to run pydev on eclipse, but can't locate the python interpreter, can someone help?
<lasivian> how do I remove an installed driver?
<Reav3r> Scunizi: Do you know of any NICs that are plug and play compatible with Ubuntu?
<baz> hey, i always start an ssh socks proxy on my work computer to my home. I remeber there being a nice little gui utility that resided in the tray that helps manage these connections... anyone remember what it is?
<dragon_flam> how to get libproxy
<dragon_flam> libproxy-1.0
<dragon_flam> package
<onaogh> VIM, make icons smaller
<baz> dragon_flam, is that directed at me?
<onaogh> bigger icons make it slow
<dragon_flam> do u know how to install libproxy-1.0 package
<dragon_flam> its something to do with libsoup
<lasivian> my atheros does not show in the gnome listing, but it does show in iwconfig and ifconfig
<dragon_flam> i hope u know tht
<Scunizi> Reav3r: most everything that I've ever tried.. linksys, 3Com etc.
<_VIM_> hmmm ok ill give that a try,,, from what i read, the issue is more related to it not using glib or something onaogh
<_VIM_> ty :)
<dragon_flam> !baz | learn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baz
<_VIM_> oh i remember, it wont use opengl, so that's why it goes 100% cpu  onaogh
<dragon_flam> !learn | baz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn
<dragon_flam> !sex | aleX-xx
<ubottu> aleX-xx: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<onaogh> i had it once, slow like that. making icons smaller made it normal
<Reav3r> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156107 <-- Would that work?
<Scunizi> After activating a share do I have to restart a service for the system to make that share accessable?
<dragon_flam> can some one help me with libsoup
<dragon_flam> libproxy-1.0
<dragon_flam> !breasts | aleX-xx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breasts
<dragon_flam> !breast | aleX-xx
<hatter243> Scunizi, like after you enter it in the samba config? Yes /etc/init.d/smb restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breast
<onaogh> why u want install cairo anyway
<lasivian> why screw it, i'll just reinstall
<onaogh> make it simple
<dragon_flam> !boobs | aleX-xx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs
<dragon_flam> !pussy | aleX-xx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pussy
<onaogh> mxaio check pvt
<lasivian> it worked before so it'll probably work again if I wipe the drive
<quibbler> dragon_flam: knock it off
<Scunizi> hatter243: I'll give that a shot.. I actually right mouse clicked it .. It's been working for months w/my vm of win2k and suddenly stopped.. just trying to rectify it.
<onaogh> where is metasploit channel
 * lasivian throws her notebook out the window
<hatter243> Scunizi, wait... is this problem on win2K or a samba share on ubuntu?
<onaogh> on which server /
<hatter243> bazhang, how did you request the kick? I was wondering about what to do about that fellow...
<onaogh> brb
<lasivian> how can I "make uninstall"?
<Huufarted> hatter243, in an emergency you can use !ops
<Scunizi> hatter243: on ubuntu.. win2k trys to connect and I'm prompted for username and password but then it fails with "The credentials supplied conflict withan existing set of credentials."
<hatter243> Huufarted, cool deal, thanks!
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, anyone know of a good game i can download? I got a not money and a week of nothing to do lol
<webkit_s> !talk | dragon_flam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk
<Huufarted> hatter243, it gets about 50 ops in here all at once to clean stuff up.
<webkit_s> ok
<webkit_s> so how to stop a person from unnecessarily talk
<webkit_s> :)
<hatter243> Huufarted, hah, what about just one punk? 50 seems a touch excessive
<masterCocaine> Hi :)
<Huufarted> newfie_rich, get Charred Earth 3D
<Huufarted> hatter243, nothing's excessive when that happens
<G-Bleezy> Does anyone know how i can force network manager to connect to the internet through wlan0 even if an internet connection through ethernet (eth0) is available??
<Newfie_rich> Huufarted: thanks
<mxiao> hello I am new to ubuntu and need help
<Huufarted> newfie_rich:  do this on google:  top 10 games on ubuntu
<djbender> G-Bleezy, turn off your eth0?
<Huufarted> !ask mxiao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mxiao
<masterCocaine> any Ubuntu developers here?
<Huufarted> !ask | mxiao
<ubottu> mxiao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<G-Bleezy> lol I need both on
<webkit_s> how to install libproxy 1.0
<pingvinas> hello
<djbender> G-Bleezy, not sure :-/
<Newfie_rich> HuFarthed thanks
<G-Bleezy> i need to send files on my network connected to via eth0...over the internet which is connected on wlan0
<Huufarted> Question about vino, the default VNC server in Ubuntu.  I have mine set to listen, but netstat -an does not show anything listening on 5900 and I can't connect to it.  I'm connecting locally on a LAN
<lasivian> I have a wireless issue when anyone has some time, thanks
<Huufarted> !tab | newfie_rich
<ubottu> newfie_rich: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mxiao> I am trying to run pydev on eclipse, but can't locate the python interpreter
<Scunizi> hatter243: I know I"ve had samba installed but when I sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart nothing is happening..
<giovani> Huufarted: is the process running?
<Scunizi> hatter243: doh!  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Huufarted> giovani, is it 'vino'?
<hatter243> Scunizi, :P
<GaRRu> what is the name of the square workspace changer??
<giovani> Huufarted: I don't know ... look
 * lasivian needs to know how to remove a compiled driver since it is probably screwing things up
<bazhang> !cube | GaRRu
<ubottu> GaRRu: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Huufarted> giovani lol if I don't know the name, I don't know what to grep for in ps -ef.  nothing with vino shows up, however
<oskar-> webkit_s, install it using you package manager. if it is not in the ubuntu repository, then perhaps in that of debian. in this case download the deb and install it with: dpkg -i file.deb
<giovani> Huufarted: then who says the process has been started?
<masterCocaine> hi, my name is Phaneendra, Im from India. I want to participate in Ubuntu development. Iv been using ubuntu from 3yrs now and am pretty comfortable with the environment. But the prob is i dunno where to start with, with my skills and all. any1 ther to help?
<mib_pm48lft1> i hav a problem in ubuntu
<mib_pm48lft1> plz hep me
<Huufarted> giovani, I'm going off of the system-preferences-remote desktop
<Scunizi> hatter243: It restarted but same issue. :(
<giovani> Huufarted: you're asking us why it doesn't have a listening port open -- either you've misconfigured it, it's broken, or it's not running in the first place
<webkit_s> thanks oskar
<Huufarted> right, giovani.  I understand that.  That's what I'm trying to figure out.  I don't know if it's handled through inetd or if it's a standalone
<hatter243> Scunizi, try smbpasswd -a <username>
<giovani> Huufarted: yeah, unfortunately, neither do I -- but I'd figure out how to start it first :)
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in my GUI
<Huufarted> giovani, if it's under inetd, you won't see vino and if it's standalone, I assume I would.  But since I don't know for sure how it's set up (but I'd assume standalone), I'm not entirely sure how to proceed
<frankS2> Hi, why has ubuntu "pulseaudio"? doesnt it use OSS or ALSA??
<mib_pm48lft1> but can login in CUI
<lasivian> I have a wireless issue when anyone has some time, thanks
<Huufarted> giovani, yeah frustrating.  Thanks, bud.
<jbuncher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<giovani> Huufarted: in the file list for vino I see /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<giovani> I don't know if that's its executable, despite being in lib
<lasivian> jbuncher: I have been asking, for a few hours now, and I figured it would be less annoying if I just asked every so often till someone had some time
<giovani> http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<Scunizi> hatter243: nope.. same result.. gad I hate networking with windows..
<giovani> I'd read that
<webkit_s> !sex | Aperobic
<ubottu> Aperobic: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<bazhang> webkit_s, stop that now
<webkit_s> ok sorry
<webkit_s> learnt something new so tried
<webkit_s> :)
<webkit_s> was having a blast lol
<bazhang> webkit_s, next time is removal
<elad`> I know this might not be the right channel: As preparation for writing my own mail reader, I'm trying to send myself an email manually, via telnet. However, telneting to gmail.com on port 25 doesn't work. Why?
 * lasivian has a wireless issue with an ath5k adapter not working, probably tied to adding an edimox usb wifi adapter and doesn;t know how to fix it, any ideas?
<webkit_s> ok ok
<webkit_s> i said nah sorry
<lasivian> right now I have no wireless with either adapter and I don;t know how to remove the new drivers
<giovani> elad`: because gmail.com is not the name of their SMTP server, obviously
 * webkit_s is quite sorry.. being a developer its hard to act kiddish but being kid inside its weird to be all grown up
<bazhang> !ot | webkit_s
<ubottu> webkit_s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scott_ino> hey i got a question.. how do i make it so i don't automaticaly login to this channel via xchat, because it's annoying
<elad`> How does one find out the name of the server, when given only the address of the recipient, giovani?
<webkit_s> hey
<oshua86> hello
<giovani> elad`: sounds like you need to learn the basics of DNS and mail
<eth01> it's smtp.gmail.com
<Scunizi> webkit_s: you can play with the bot privately by /msg ubottu !<topic>
<giovani> elad`: you'd look up the mx record for gmail.com
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<giovani> eth01: that's actually the client-side smtp server
<bazhang> webkit_s, this is not a chat channel
<frostburn> what's the ubuntu/debian way of adding/removing a service without manually editing the rc.*
<webkit_s> ok
<lasivian> How do I uninstall a compiled third party driver?
<webkit_s> sorry
<jatt> hi I do wanna test if the internal microphone of my laptop is working how can I do that?
<giovani> not the incoming smtp server for the internet
<jatt> is there an application to record voice?
<elad`> giovani: The book I'm reading has said nothing about mx records.
<eth01> giovani: yes, which is A named to several different ones - which google update unexpectedly.
<giovani> elad`: I don't know what book you're reading
<oshua86> do u see my screen name?
<zimbres> to uninstall a software that was installed with make install, should I just type "make uninstall"?
<hatter243> Scunizi, I guess I'm not that awesome. I think you're having trouble with Samba and not Ubuntu. maybe #samba will be of more help to you
<bazhang> oshua86, yes
<lasivian> zimbres: no, I tried that it doesn't work
<frostburn> zimbres, yes if it has an uninstall script as well
<giovani> eth01: they're different than external smtp servers
<eth01> giovani: unfortunately not.
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<giovani> eth01: yes, they are
<Scunizi> hatter243: I'll give them a shot.. of couse I might get "ubuntu changes things" but I'll deal with that if it comes to it.
<eth01> giovani: no. please stop, also.
<elad`> giovani: What should I connect to, then?
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<giovani> elad`: you should connect to one of the servers listed in the mx records for gmail.com
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<eth01> http://www.robtex.com/dns/smtp.google.com.html for your reference.
<ZeRo_FeniX> Don't spam bro
<mib_5co2lhui> can anyone help me with scp i cant get it working
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<elad`> How do I find out the mx records for a given site?
<ZeRo_FeniX> mib_pm48lft1: Don't spam you're going to get kicked.
<inSanity_> hey ppl
<mib_5co2lhui> scp wont copy the files i need
<Pici> !repeat | mib_pm48lft1
<ubottu> mib_pm48lft1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<inSanity_> anyone familiair with the awesome window manager?
<eth01> elad`: http://www.robtex.com/dns/smtp1.google.com.html
<eth01> (for the second time)
<mib_5co2lhui> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<giovani> eth01: you seem to want the last word -- if you do dig mx gmail.com you WILL get a different list than doing a dig a on smtp.gmail.com
<oskar-> mib_5co2lhui, what do you type, and what do you expect?
<elad`> eth01: Generally speaking, not specifically gmail, though?
<giovani> gmail-smtp-msa.l.google.com for internal
<eth01> giovani: that is what you asked for.
<giovani> gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com for external
<webkit_s> !seduce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seduce
<eth01> giovani: it's 'dnsless' - wouldn't work nonetheless
<mib_5co2lhui>  scp -r "george@192.168.1.4:/home/george/" "192.168.1.2:C:\"
<giovani> elad`: you need to look up the mx records for gmail.com -- you can do this with dig, or any other tool by doing "dig mx domainname.com"
<giovani> however, this is not something the mail client does
<giovani> this is something the MTA does
<Pici> mib_5co2lhui: Are you running an SSH client on "192.168.1.2
<mib_5co2lhui> im trying to copy that directory from my linus server to my windows desktop
<giovani> so, your mail client shouldn't be involved in this process
<mib_pm48lft1> sorry for repeated questions
<mib_5co2lhui> yes im using putty on the windows desktop located at 192.168.1.2
<Pici> mib_5co2lhui: You can't do that from within putty. You'd have to use pscp.exe from within windows to copy files from a remote ssh server to your local windows computer.
<oskar-> mib_5co2lhui, do you use also a ssh server on the machine 192.168.1.2?
<elad`> giovani: I'm writing an email client. It can't have that done manually.
<giovani> elad`: your mail client does not talk to the receiving smtp server directly
<giovani> that's what an MTA is for
<elad`> Oh, right. Silly me.
<mib_5co2lhui> no, I do not have a server, but i though i could copy it through putty ohh well
<giovani> your mail client talks to YOUR MTA (your smtp server)
<giovani> and your MTA talks to gmail's MTA
<giovani> and it handles lookup the MX records for the domain
<Pici> mib_5co2lhui: pscp.exe is available on the PuTTY website
<mib_pm48lft1> can anyone help me plz?
<giovani> your client does not get involved with that
<zimbres> in what directories the system looks for shared libraries by default?
<eth01> giovani: you are being a bit too specific
<eth01> giovani: google has different setups for mail services.
<mib_5co2lhui> Pici: ok sounds great just one question if i was running server i could copy it no problem right?
<giovani> haha
<Iceman_B> is there any way of determining the ssh host fingerprint of a machine before I connect to it remotely via putty ?
<oskar-> zimbres, cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<victoria> hello, i just download a new splash screen from gnome-look.com i now just wonder how can i change it? where is that option?
<inSanity_> Iceman_B, what do you mean?
<giovani> I'm being specific to this situation -- he wants to know how an MTA locates the proper smtp server to communicate with for gmail.com
<eth01> giovani: not everybody has the free gmail ;-)
<oskar-> zimbres, afaik that gives the ansver
<oskar-> w
<giovani> if you're not using "free gmail" then you're not using gmail.com
<inSanity_> Iceman_B, a fingerprint is received when you connect
<giovani> which is what he asked for
<inSanity_> not earlier
<Pici> mib_5co2lhui: If you were running an SSH server locally you could ssh to the remote server and scp
<mib_pm48lft1> i am not able to login in GUI of ubuntu 8.04 but can login in CUI . when i boot ubuntu it asks for username and password after that desktop screen appears but no icons or top and panel panel are shown .only mouse pointer is shown with no effect on clicking. onlu CUI works. can anyone help me out
<eth01> giovani: too complicated. nevermind.
<mib_5co2lhui> Pici: ohh ok makes sense thanks fo r the help
<giovani> welcome to my ignore list -- someone who can't differentiate the mx records list from an a record for smtp.gmail.com
<inSanity_> mib_pm48lft1, do you use special characters?
<eth01> giovani: thanks
<mib_5co2lhui> Pici: hmm pscp.exe doesnt seem to be working
<Iceman_B> inSanity_: when I connect to a machine, I receive a fingerprint, right? How do I know that fingerprint is correct? The remote machine is server I recently set up
<Pici> mib_5co2lhui: You'd have to run it from within dos.
<mib_5co2lhui> Pici: would i just put it in the same folder for the functionability or something?
<mib_pm48lft1> inSanity: i dont hav used
<hellocuckoo> hello, Im interested in Ubuntu development but dunno where to start with my skill set... any1 there to help ??
<Pici> !contribute | hellocuckoo
<ubottu> hellocuckoo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<mib_5co2lhui> ohh its dos lol ok thanks
<ZeRo_FeniX> mib_pm4lft1: well if you aren't worried about losing anything I'd just write 0s to the drive and start from scratch personally. What Interface are you trying to use? Gnome?
<raylu> Iceman_B: by connect, you mean over ssh, not ssl (https, etc), right?
<mib_pm48lft1> i hav cui running. But can i get my gui back to previous state?
<hellocuckoo> ubottu: iv seen that, i read about MOTU and all that stuff....but i cudnt find any clear way.....iv logged into ubuntu india and ubuntu-devel channel, but got no answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iceman_B> raylu: yes, I connect via putty, using ssh
<inSanity_> Iceman_B, excuse me
<ZeRo_FeniX> lol
<raylu> Iceman_B: your .ssh/known_hosts keeps track of keys you've seen before. you could add the fingerprint of the server manually to that file if you really wanted to be sure
<raylu> Iceman_B: ssh only keeps track of keys its seen before and makes sure they match. https has the benefit of certificate authorities
<Iceman_B> I simply want to determine the fingerprint of my own server
<aka> hey guys I am looking for a laptop that ubuntu supports for under $1000, anyone ahve advice?
<Pici> hellocuckoo: Someone responded to you in -devel
 * lasivian has a wireless issue with an ath5k adapter not working, probably tied to adding an edimox usb wifi adapter and doesn;t know how to fix it, any ideas?
<inSanity_> Iceman_B, the public key is stored into
<inSanity_> your authorized_hosts
<inSanity_> file
<mib_5co2lhui> Pici: hmm im getting connection refused for some reason
<Iceman_B> okay
<giovani> Iceman_B: ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<hellocuckoo> ya got it
<Iceman_B> ahhh, I see
<mib_pm48lft1> ZeRo_FeniX	: can i get my xserver back to previous state?
<inSanity_> when the fingerprint changes, your ssh client will notice
<giovani> Iceman_B: that will print the fingerprint of your server's key
<raylu> inSanity_: known_hosts, you mean
<inSanity_> yeah :)
<Iceman_B> giovani: thanks
<raylu> inSanity_: but he's asking about the first time
<Iceman_B> exactly
<Pici> mib_5co2lhui: pscp remoteserver:/path/to/file c:\path\to\dir\
<ZeRo_FeniX> mib_pm4lft1: You could try reinstalling your Interface or trying a new one like Xfce, but I'm no expert so I'm not really sure.
<Iceman_B> giovani: I got the fingerprint, thanks!
<hellocuckoo> with java, webdesigning html/css/js and php..... any advise where to start
<mib_pm48lft1> ZeRo_FeniX	 thanx for the reply
<giovani> Iceman_B: have fun -- there's also a new feature in OpenSSH 5.1 I think that has "visual" fingerprints
<mib_pm48lft1> i will try reinstalling
<giovani> Iceman_B: to make it easier to identify, rather than a long string of numbers
 * lasivian needs a wifi guru
 * lasivian grovels
<Iceman_B> im running OpenSSH 5.1p1, apaprantly
<zimbres> An executable is complaining It cannot find a shared library "libCore.so.5.22" but the file is in /usr/local/lib/root/libCore.so.5.22 does anyone have any idea about what is happening?
<giovani> Iceman_B: you can run ssh-keygen -l -v -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<giovani> to get the "visual" fingerprint
<wwWolf> servus @all
<oskar-> lasivian, what is the question?
<Iceman_B> ah. cool. lemme try that
<inSanity_> giovani, gee never knew that
<giovani> inSanity_: it's a brand-new feature
<lasivian> oskar-: how can I figure out why my wifi shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig yet not in gnome?
<wwWolf> :-) o no german baba
<Iceman_B> haha, what a funky picture
<giovani> http://www.screenage.de/blog/2008/10/15/having-fun-with-openssh-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-visual-host-keys/
<giovani> there's some more info on using it on the client
<lasivian> oskar-: everything looks right and has worked before but it is not working now
<giovani> if it's not on by default in your client's openssh config
<oskar-> lasivian, is there a line entry in /etc/network/interfaces for the network device name of your wifi device?
<M1DLG> I have done something and cant get back to the desktop - trying to avoid a reboot. x is running, but in the background? io have text login only, how do i get back to non-text gui
<giovani> M1DLG: ctrl-alt-f7
<lasivian> oskar-: no
<M1DLG> cool thank you
<selocol_> I'm using urxvt and it doesn't support all the colors. I think it only has 88 colors. What's a terminal with a lot of colors?
<oskar-> lasivian, ok... if you right-click on the network connections icon next to the clock, is wireless networking enabled?
<M1DLG> the wine app i was running has crashed thiough and i cant shut it down, any ideas?
<lasivian> oskar-: yes
<giovani> M1DLG: identify the process, and kill -9 it
<M1DLG> i'll play
<giovani> you can find the process by looking at the output of "ps aux
<giovani> "
<Pici> M1DLG, giovani: kill -9 is overkill. Try just kill first.
<dayo_> M1DLG: ps -aux | grep wine
<dinsdale07> Is there a way to get "smooth scrolling" with Compiz using the wheel of my mouse? I don't want jump 10px  every time but shift the screen more gradually
<giovani> Pici: it was just in the effort of shortening the instruction list
<zimbres> I am not finding the environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH shouldn't it be defined by default?
<oskar-> lasivian, and if you left-click on it, is there a caption with wireless networks?
<M1DLG> soi i need the text interface again then log-in followed by some way of veiwing running tAsks?
<giovani> M1DLG: you can do this from a gui terminal
<M1DLG> i dont have full gui - the wine app is taking over the whole screen
<lasivian> oskar-: yes, but with no interfaces listed
<giovani> M1DLG: then yes, you should switch into a tty
<giovani> ctrl-alt-f1
<M1DLG> i am coping a disk so cvant shut down
<dayo_> M1DLG: open you terminal and type:   ps aux | grep wine         the row that contains the word wine, look for the number in the second column. use that number in this command:   kill -9 <number>
<M1DLG> thank you all
<dayo_> M1DLG: did it work?
<M1DLG> i dont know how i got to the text interfACE so i'm still trying that bit
<oskar-> lasivian, the list below the caption normally contains wlan ssids, not interfaces
<giovani> M1DLG: I told you -- ctrl-alt-f1
<M1DLG> sry
<giovani> will bring up the first tty
<dayo_> M1DLG: which desktop environment? gnome?
<giovani> then run the command(s) dayo_ just mentioned
<M1DLG> thinnk so
<jarco> whats the command to get in the compis configuration screen again in cli?
<areay> i want to set up centralized logins and authentication for my network. i've looked at openldap, but it's ridiculously overcomplicated and i have no real need for windows compatibility.
<lasivian> oskar-: it shows eth0 under wired and nothing under wireless
<dayo_> M1DLG: if gnome,in your Menu bar click  Applications --> Accessories ---> Terminal
<lasivian> there are no ssids listed for wireless access points
<giovani> dayo_: he's said twice that the entire screen is white, and taken over by wine
<dayo_> giovani: sorry, i must have missed that.
<mib_5co2lhui> Pici: pscp -r "george@192.168.1.4:/home/george/" "C:\aram" thats exactly what I'm doing and its saying security violation: remote host attempted to write to a '.' or '..' path!
<dayo_> M1DLG: try Alt+F2   then in the pop-up type:  gnome-terminal
<jarco> whats the command to get in the compiz configuration screen again in cli?
<dayo_> jarco: try typing compiz, then press TAB twice
<fooman> hello people
<dayo_> !welcome | fooman
<ubottu> fooman: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<jarco> dayo_, thx i just found it its ccsm
<fooman> anyone could help me with troubleshooting ar5007eg?
<dayo_> jarco: cool
<mib_5co2lhui> why do i get security violation: remote host attempted to write to a '.' or '..' path!
<n_nick> on_flam
<porter1> Which channel is ubuntu app devel?
<fooman> anyone could help me with troubleshooting ar5007eg? kismet doesn't see any network.
<fooman> anyone could help me with troubleshooting ar5007eg? kismet doesn't see any network.
<uptill3> Anyone know how to get the dpkg equiv. of 'rpm -qa --changelog' ?
<areay> how can i set up centralized logins for my network? i want the linux equivalent of a domain controller and active directory... but without the windows compatibility
<uptill3> areay: look into OpenLDAP
<uptill3> areay: OpenLDAP + nsswitch and pam_ldap will do it
<uptill3> areay: there's also Kerberos and NIS+  (I'd go with openldap or kerberos though)
<areay> uptill3, i've looked at openldap, but it's ridiculously overcomplicated... all the tutorials i've followed are like 12 pages long and don't work
<uptill3>  areay i fyou use pam_ldap, you can simply use a windows ad server if that's easier for you
<mib_5co2lhui>  why isnt pscp -r george@192.168.1.4:/home/george/ C:\ working in pscp
<uptill3> mib_5co2lhui: what's it say
<lasivian> does anyone have experience with madwifi drivers and ath5k chipsets?
<M1DLG> Thanks guys, it didn't work - i must hjave had something worse going on - there was a random beep and then it rebooted - i didn't kill the wrong app and judging by the disk noise that MIGHT have finnished copying
<mirak> hi
<mib_5co2lhui> security violation: remote host attempted to write to a '.' or '..' path!
<mirak> is there package with xine vdpau somewhere ? will vdpau be integrated to jaunty ?
<M1DLG> ....but i have learned some thing from everyone
<areay> uptill3, it would be easier to use windows i know... but i really wanted to go with linux
<areay> uptill3, without the 47 huge config files and guesswork
<areay> uptill3, i know they used to go hand-in-hand, but that was like 10 years ago... does nobody care enough about centralized logins to make a gui?
<h141> hi all
<uptill3> areay: there is a gui for openldap now
<fooman> anyone could help me with ar5007eg? kismet doesn't see any network. the capture source is madwifi_g,wifi0,madwifi
<uptill3> mib_5co2lhui: windows doesn't like writing those . files I guess, with pscp - it supposedly works in cygwin
<areay> uptill3, to setup and configure it? i found that phpldapadmin thing but it didn't help much...
<uptill3> areay: heh, you can try using a different ldap server
<areay> uptill3, i've scoured google and the ubuntu docs, and there is no straightforward guide or program that i can find to do the job
<uptill3> areay: try using Sun Java Directory Server or uh
<fooman> anyone could help me with ar5007eg? kismet doesn't see any network. the capture source is madwifi_g,wifi0,madwifi. googled a lot about it, nothing as far.
<uptill3> areay: or redhat directory server
<uptill3> areay: but no, openldap does suck from that perspective still :)
<areay> uptill3, i know it's free, but jeez
<mario__> hello
<mib_5co2lhui> uptill3: lol windows doesnt like writing the avi file and folder that is in there?
<areay> uptill3, they'd have to pay me to use it
<mario__> new to this
<zimbres> I'm having lots of problems because some environment variables are not defined by default, where could I find a file containing some definitions?
<uptill3> mib_5co2lhui: try doing a user@host:/path/* instead of just the /path/
<uptill3> areay: Oh, and if you dont mind non-opensource, Novell's eDirectory rocks socks and runs on linux
<uptill3> not sure if it runs on ubuntu yet or not
<uptill3> but it kicks serious ass
<uptill3> zimbres: what kind of defintions?
<mario__> rigth does anyone  anything about this modded version of ubuntu 8.04 for acer one minilaptops?
<uptill3> zimbres: of your environment variables?
<mario__> called linux4one
<uptill3> 'env' will show you whats' currently defined
<areay> uptill3, thanks i'll check it out :)
<uptill3> areay: no prob
<baz> i am trying to use an application that accesses ports 7001, 7002, and 443 from behind a restricted network. The app does not support a SOCKS proxy, but it does support an http proxy. The problem is (i think) that an http tunnel can only be set on one port at a time. So i can get hald the app to work by tunneling port 7001 thru ssh to my home pc, but not the others. I also tried tsocks but that didn't seem to help. Any ideas?
<uptill3> areay: I've used edirectory with 150k+ users on 30k machines (windows and linux)
<balachmar> Hi, does anybody know an imageviewer that can create a slideshow of various directories at once?
<mario__> ok ignore me then thats ok thought linux users were friendly people guess thats not the case
<lasivian> madwifi-hal driver no workie, should ath_pci or ath_hal be blacklisted?
<balachmar> mario__ They generally are though :)
<oskar-> lasivian, that seems to be normal behaviour. a second wifi card would get a second wireless caption with a own list of ssids
<mario__> cvould have fooled me
<glenrock> mario__: sorry, don't know anything about it
<elad`> When telneting to my mail transfer agent, what should my HELO line look like?
<saurabh> HOW TO COMPILE AND RUN C++ PROGRAM IN UBUNTU
<uptill3> elad`: depends on the MTA
<saurabh> HOW TO COMPILE AND RUN C++ PROGRAM IN UBUNTU
<mib_5co2lhui> uptill3: i tried going another folder deep and now im getting this: multiple-level wildcards unsupported any clues>?
<Lint01> use gcc
<lasivian> oskar-: the second wifi card has been removed
<balachmar> mario__ What is your problem?
<elad`> uptill3: Generally?
<Pici> !compile | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<balachmar> saurabh : Try installing build-essential
<uptill3> elad`: HELO domainname/hostname
<lasivian> oskar-: right now I just want to go back to what previously worked, namely the madwifi-hal drivers.
<uptill3> elad`: HELO example.com
<elad`> uptill3: Of? My own?
<elad`> uptill3: Won't it be rejected as spam if I put in the wrong thing?
<uptill3> elad`: typically it's of the domain/hostname you are connecting from
<uptill3> elad`: depends entirely on the configuration of the MTA you're connecting to
<oskar-> lasivian, if you have tow, their names are shown. if you have only one, its name is hidden
<fooman> anyone could help me with wireless Atheros card AR5007EG? kismet doesn't see any network. the capture source is madwifi_g,wifi0,madwifi. googled a lot about it, nothing as far.
<elad`> uptill3: I don't know where I'm connecting from.
<areay> uptill3, it's like almost 8pm where i am... realistically, no matter what i use, am i gonna get this set up tonight? i mean non open-source means paying for it and waiting for software to show up, and (it seems that) open-source means spending 10 years of trial-and-error editing config files and hoping for the best...
<uptill3> fooman: does the card connect/associate?
<vadim> Please anyone! I really need your help! Need to get working my Gembird CAM44U webcam. It is detected but the output is only the black screen. Please help me out.
<uptill3> areay: heh, probably not?
<lasivian> oskar-: when I plug in the usb it shows 2 devices, but neither of them is the ath/madwifi that is onboard, nor do either of them work
<uptill3> elad`: then make something up?
<fooman> as far as i tried form terinal, no
<areay> uptill3, lol thanks... i'll go crack open a beer then ;)
<fooman> *terminal
<zimbres> uptill3, yes, some executables are not finding shared libraries and headers, how to solve this?
<uptill3> areay: enjoy!
<Bram_P> My wifi doesn't work in my whole house, what can I do about it that I can access it from all rooms?
<uptill3> zimbres: check out ldconfig
<areay> uptill3, thanks :) i'm quite literally drinking away my problems... :P
<lasivian> oskar-: it shows a list of ssids, but the boxes that should show connection strength are all empty
<uptill3> areay: works for me!
<areay> uptill3, lol
<fooman> uptill3, as far as i tried form terminal, no
<balachmar> Does anyone know a pricture viewer that can make a slideshow view of multiple directories?
<uptill3> areay: maybe after a few beers, the openldap docs will make more sense :)
<TheGambler> Hi, I tried to get FreeNX running last night on Hardy. When I tried to connect with NX Client, it kept saying FreeNX was not running even though I know it was. Are there any gotchas with FreeNX configuration, as far as iptables, sshd_config, etc.?
<uptill3> fooman: can you confirm that the card is seen by linux, and that there is a wifi network to see?
<oskar-> lasivian, maybe the driver does not report signal strengths? if the device can detect ssids, it is working at least a bit ,9
<oskar-> ;)
<Tiffany> Hello my name is Tiffany and I'm new to Ubuntu
<areay> uptill3, maybe on acid they would... i think that's what the developers were taking when they wrote the docs
<fooman> uptill3, yes, i see wifi0
<mib_5co2lhui> Multiple-level wildcards unsupported - what the hell i sthat supposed to mean?
<lasivian> oskar-: but the ath5k by itself does not work at all, and I have no idea how to figure out why
<Tiffany> Trying to figure some things out
<uptill3> mib_5co2lhui: it means winscp makes that sort of crap WAY easier :)
<lasivian> oskar-: dmesg | grep madwifi comes up with nothing, which doesn't make any sense
<uptill3> mib_5co2lhui: I always hated pscp
<elad`> uptill3: I keep getting it discarded as spam.
<mib_5co2lhui> lol
<Trijntje> I'm having problems with remote login form ubuntu to xubuntu. `vncviewer 10.0.0.53:0` from ubuntu times out. I have vino installed on the xubuntu box. Any suggestions?
<Tiffany> Can someone help me? I can't get the cube  working.
<mib_5co2lhui> yeah wtf wildcards cmon
<uptill3> elad`: does it reject you immeadiately after your HELO ?
<vadim> Please anyone! I really need your help! Need to get working my Gembird CAM44U webcam. It is detected but the output is only the black screen. Please help me out.
<elad`> Not immediately. After I finish the DATA. uptill3
<elad`> uptill3: Maybe it's looking for my username and password? What's the syntax for providing those?
<mib_5co2lhui> the cube, the cube u need to turn on compiz fusion
<ZeRo_FeniX> is there a channel for vbox on here?
<lasivian> oskar-: I rebuilt the driver and rebooted and nothing changed
<oskar-> lasivian, look for the network device name and search for that in the output of dmesg
<pochi> Hi. What program must I install to be able to type Japanese in Firefox?
<uptill3> elad`: there is no user/pass for SMTP necessarily
<Tiffany> I think its on. the wobbly effect is working, and I have the cube option on.
<fooman> uptill3, i see only wifi0 as a w/l interface, there is also ath0, but not shown on ifconfig
<dragon_flam>  how to install sqlite3 i want to install tht i get it installed in synaptic buts i get error msg on terminal No package 'sqlite3' found Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<elad`> uptill3: How would the server know the message is really coming from whoever is claiming to be it in the MAIL FROM header, then?
<lasivian> oskar-: it finds the chip and uses an atheros driver it seems
<oskar-> lasivian, isn't it supported out of the box in ubuntu? (i don#t know; i had luck in three cases)
<vadim> Please anyone! I really need your help! Need to get working my Gembird CAM44U webcam. It is detected but the output is only the black screen. Please help me out.
<uptill3> elad`: it doesn't, which is why you can spoof emails
<uptill3> vadim: take the tape off the camera? :)
<mib_5co2lhui> uptil3: theres no difference between winscp and lets say filezilla right? they both have sftp
<elad`> uptill3: OK. Why does it think I'm sending spam, though?
<uptill3> mib_5co2lhui: yeah, they should both work
<dragon_flam> uhh guys my problem
<lasivian> oskar-: which should be disabled, I followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L
<Daisetsu> vadim: it's unlikely that the device is supported, or you're missing some codec that it use.
<vadim> uptill3: very funny)) this is the last thing i did)) lol))
<Trijntje> vadim: have you tried turning up the brightness? sometimes it is that simple
<uptill3> elad`: depends on a bunch of things - my MTA will reject your email as spam if your HELO hostname and the reverse DNS of your IP don't match
<uptill3> elad`: for example
<Tiffany> I can't add more than one desktop, dont you have to have more than one of have the cube work?
<uptill3> Tiffany: I think so
<elad`> uptill3: So I should do "HELO <my own IP>"?
<lasivian> Tiffany: where are you trying to add another workspace?
<fooman> uptill3, are you there?
<uptill3> elad`: do you control the MTA you're telneting to?
<uptill3> fooman: yeah, sorry
<fooman> uptill3, i see only wifi0 as a w/l interface, there is also ath0, but not shown on ifconfig
<Tiffany> in the compizconfig settings
<vadim> Daisetsu: it works partially when i load module gspca-zc3xx with parameter force_sensor=7 but the picture is wrecked totally
<uptill3> fooman: does ifconfig -a show ath0?
<Tiffany> manager
<elad`> uptill3: No.
<oskar-> lasivian, i have never used that driver and don't know enough about it to help you. sorry...
<vadim> Trijntje: how do I turn up the brightness?
<Trijntje> Tiffany: you can set more desktops in the 'compizconfig settings manager' under general options
<fooman> uptill3, nah
<uptill3> elad`: what's the rejectio message say specifically?
<Tiffany> ok I'm going to look
<lasivian> Tiffany: which catagory?
<uptill3> fooman: what sees ath0 then?
<uptill3> kismet?
<fooman> uptill3, only airmon-ng stop
<elad`> 250 2.7.0 Ok, discarded, id=21179-13 - SPAM
<Tiffany> under # of desktops it won't let me do more than one
<gaintsura> whats a really slim wm?
<Trijntje> vadim: sometimes the program you try to use the webcam with has some configuration options. Brightness is usualy one
<uptill3> gaintsura: xfce
<fooman> uptill3, it was there before but disappeared
<Tiffany> desktop size
<Cool_Nick> mkinitramfs/upgrade-initramfs does not work for me...I cant seem to find mkinitrd.  (does not work means 'waiting for root filesystem' during boot up)
<gaintsura> uptill3: tbh I didn't like xfce
<vadim> Daisetsu: btw when I run lsusb it detects my cam as Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 WebCam
<uptill3> elad`: do you knwo fi they're running spamassassin or anything?
<uptill3> gaintsura: icewm?
<lasivian> I need help with an aspire one and the madwifi-hall driver, thanks
<uptill3> gaintsura: the ultimate in light wms is lwm :)
<vadim> Daisetsu: and as far as I know it can be run on Linux but I don't know how to do it
<elad`> uptill3: No. I suppose they are. I'm trying to learn more about SMTP, etc., by programming a simple mail reader/sender. Maybe I should use some free, public server for these debugging runs? You know of any?
<fooman> uptill3, btw, i'm using bt4 beta based on ubuntu
<Trijntje> vadim: you might want to google the ID xxxx:xxxx part of the output from lsusb. That is the unique identifier for the webcam
<spike_> is there someone have a tutorial for conky please : )
<fooman> uptill3, hope it helps
<ozzloy> it prints out all files in all directories made 7 days ago
<uptill3> elad`: you could always setup your own localhost setup?  or create a gmail account :)
<ozzloy> how do i count the number of files in directories created 7 days ago?  i'm stuck at find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -mtime 7 -print0 | xargs -0 ls
<Bram_P> I have a laptop in a room which my wifi signal doesn't reach, how can I make that it does work and it can find the wifi?
<Tiffany> I still can't add more than one desktop
<histo> spike_: the config is pretty much the tutorial. If you go on the forums theres a lot of usefull info.
<Tasha> all hello . âñåì ïðèâåò
<elad`> uptill3: I have a gmail account. Why? What's that got to do with it?
<spike_> histo: ok I'll check it
<uptill3> elad`: you can telnet to gmail's mta and tst against it that way?
<histo> spike_: theres a subsection on the forums for desktop customization and stuff.
<Bram_P> I have a laptop in a room which my wifi signal doesn't reach, how can I make that it does work and it can find the wifi?
<Audacitee> where does my screen shots go when i save after prnt screen button?
<uptill3> fooman: when was ath0 there but not now? previous bt version?
<Rave1_> Tiffany right click panel click add to apnel scroll to desktop switcher add that to panel
<ozzloy> Audacitee: check your desktop
<Bram_P> I have a laptop in a room which my wifi signal doesn't reach, how can I make that it does work and it can find the wifi?
<elad`> uptill3: Had problems with that before. Plus, I've always thought people couldn't fake mails from my gmail account. Don't they use something a little more sophisticated?
<Audacitee> ozzloy, not there
<fooman> uptill3, before i made airmonstop
<uptill3> Bram_P: get a btetter atennna or stronger access point
<tripps> how do I restart the audio system on ibex? once again audacious crashed, leaving my audio system borked, with the last note of music playing constantly over and over again
<ozzloy> Audacitee: but there should also be a dialogue window that pops up and asks you where to save
<ozzloy> Audacitee: is there a popup dialogue?
<Tiffany> I don't know where you talking about
<uptill3> elad`: smtp is smtp...
<Bram_P> uptill3: just at the local computer store?
<porter1> When you move a symbolic link in nautilus, will it break the location of the link?
<Audacitee> ozzloy, nah it's in /home/user/
<elad`> uptill3: So anyone can send mail from <myaccount>@gmail.com?
<Trijntje> I'm having problems with remote login form ubuntu to xubuntu. `vncviewer 10.0.0.53:0` from ubuntu times out. I have vino installed on the xubuntu box. Any suggestions?
<ozzloy> Audacitee: oh.  cool then.
<elad`> My god, why don't people switch to a better standard?!
<uptill3> elad`: not TO your gmail account as you, but yeah, I could send an email to somebody as you
<Rave1_> Tiffany  windows user would callit the task bar
<uptill3> elad`: because it works everywhere :)
<zimbres> uptill3, For example the executable is not finding "iostream" and Rtypes.h(that is in /usr/local/include/root/Rtypes.h).
<victoria> hello, can someone help me please.. i download a splash screen from gnome-look and now i would like to change the ubuntu one with this one.. how can i do that?
<uptill3> elad`: the solution is to digitally sign your stuff :)
<tripps> is there a way to restart the audio system in ubuntu without rebooting? it is very unstable and at the whim of crappy audio software
<Tiffany> ok right click that?
<Rave1_> Tiiffany yes
<Tiffany> add workspaces?
<Rave1_> yes
<uptill3> zimbres: /usr/local/include/root* isn't going to be in your path unelss you add it?
<Tiffany> for cube how many col and row
<elad`> uptill3: Does GMAIL support automatically digitally signing my stuff?
<Rave1_> Tiffany I use 4 but is up to you
<MTecknology> elad`: you mean like GPG?
<Rave1_>  
<Tiffany> 4 each?
<alessia91> I'm an hacker! :D If you want to become hacker and destroy pc add me in msn to brunofix@hotmail.it :)
<elad`> MTecknology: Yeah.
<MTecknology> elad`: no, they don't support it
<fooman> uptill3, you there?
<uptill3> elad`: yes
<uptill3> fooman: I am
<Rave1_> Tiffant we may be talking about two diff things here
<uptill3> fooman: you didnt' answer my last question
<fooman> uptill3, it disappeared when i did airmon-ng stop
<bobbob1016> I have a drive that won't boot on one computer.  It boots on this computer though.  It's SATA, and I also tried a PCI to SATA card, that let me boot that drive on this machine, and the other machine still won't boot, any ideas?
<vadim> Trijntje: please could you help me a little? I found the solution ( I think so) but don't particularly know how to do what I want
<uptill3> does it show back up when you airmon-ng start?
<zimbres> uptill3, But what is the environment variable? I thought the include directory in /usr/local was included automaticaly.
<tripps> can I restart alsa or something like that?
<Tr3y-> Hey, when I plug in my usb headset in ubuntu it can't find it at all
<oskar-> bobbob1016, some machines don't want to boot from sata or pci-controllers (with sata)
<Tr3y-> even after a restart
<victoria> hello can someone help me please
<victoria> :)
<bedo2991> How can I mount a Device As soon as I run aMule?
<Rave1_> Tiffany you want to add Workplace swic=tcher to your panel
<fooman> uptill3, yes
<uptill3> zimbres: are yout rying to compile software?
<Tiffany> at the bottom right of the screen
<uptill3> zimbres: /usr/local/include is included in the library search path by default
<MTecknology> elad`: it appears I may be partially wrong. It doesn't look like they directly support it, but it looks like there's firefox tools that can add a signature to your text.
<Tiffany> like task bar on windows
<vadim> Trijntje: can I PM you please?
<uptill3> zimbres: but /usr/local/include/root isn't
<Rave1_> Tiffany sorry thats switcher
<uptill3> zimbres: you'd have to include root/filename
<Firztspawn> hi, how can I remove an icoon from within my workgroup (network)
<uptill3> zimbres: instead of just filename
<hvgotcodes> hey i just got a brand new xps studio 16.  I want to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu with encrypted lvm -- which iso do i want?
<Trijntje> vadim: yes
<Firztspawn> I try to do it manually and it says "Access Denied"
<bobbob1016> oskar-, It did originally.  This machine has been my boot drive for a while.
<Rave1_> Tiffany it installs by default with 4
<Tiffany> what is the workspace for?
<oskar-> Firztspawn, a smb file sharing workgroup?
<zimbres> uptill3, How do I include this path?
<Firztspawn> oskar-, no
<Tiffany> ok I don't see 4? I'm sorry
<Rave1_> Tiffany that will install the icon on the panel to cange desk tops and hence spin the cube
<Audacitee> good png editor for linux?
<hvgotcodes> there does not seem to be an x86 64 bit install image...
<Bram_P> hvgotcodes: go to ubuntu.com choose get ubuntu and choose download, and choose 64 bit instead of 32 and download
<Tiffany> how do you change desktops? I don't think its working.
<Firztspawn> oskar-, a user managed to get into my workgroup wirelessly (before I secured the connection)
<oskar-> Firztspawn, what kind of workgroup is it?
<Tiffany> I have it enabled.
<Rave1_> Tiffany,  if you don't have 4 right click on the icon and add more if you wish
<Audacitee> Tiffany, ctrl + alt arrow (i like left0
<Audacitee> 0 =)
<hvgotcodes> Bram_P will the 8.10 installer do an encrypted install?
<Firztspawn> oskar-, I am asking on behalf of, I think its just an ordinary workgroup
<hvgotcodes> or do i need the alternate?
<Tr3y-> anyone familiary with alsa and oxygen hd modules?
<oskar-> Firztspawn, how do you list the workgroup "icons"?
<Rave1_> Tiffany,  good luck I have to go lunch break over
<Tiffany> when I right click i get preferences
<Tiffany> ok thanks
<tripps> restarted alsa stops the annoying repeating audio noise but it starts up again right where it left off. anyone help please? I shouldn't have to restart linux because of a crashed audio player!
<sushiX> which wireless keyboard is best for ubuntu which wont give me any driver issues
<Audacitee> Tiffany, use the keyboard shortcut
<uptill3> zimbres: depends on what you are using to compile?
<Audacitee> unless its not enabled
<Rave1_> Tiffany,  ok click on pref
<Firztspawn> oskar-, unsure sorry, I am asking on behalf of, and this guy is not too sure either, he just set it up
<M1DLG> almost any bluetooth keyboard if you have bluetooth enabled correctly, most wireless ones use there own protocol hence the need for there own dongle
<Firztspawn> I am not local to his setup either
<lasivian> Looking for help with an Atheros chipset on an aspire one, looks fine but is not working, details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123967/
<ZeRo_FeniX> so I tried using sudo tastsel install lamp-server and it started to load but it's at 0% and it just says
<ZeRo_FeniX> "Please wait..." any ideas what's wrong?
<Firztspawn> oskar-, can he just open Nautilus with root permissions and delete it that way?
<sushiX> any brand that works best
 * lasivian grovels
<oskar-> Firztspawn, workgroup is afaik a M$ term for a group in the smb file and printer sharing service. he should find out the master browser of the group and restart it. but if the intruder is no more on the network, his icon in the workgroup is only a cosmetic problem
<C_Kode> I installed the nvidia driver for my video card, and now my nvidia sound isn't working.  lspci -v shows the video card, but asound list doesn't list it.
<zimbres> uptill3, I thought it would look recursively in /usr/local/include and /usr/local/lib etc. I some other directories in /usr/local/lib/root/... . I am using ./configure make and make install, it compiles ok, and install ok, but when I run the executable generated in /usr/local/bin it does not find some files as I said.
<fooman> uptill3, BRB
<Daemonik> What is console-kit-daemon? What would happen if I killed it?
<lasivian> I don;t really know what to try and fix at this point, i've rebuilt the drivers even
<Firztspawn> oskar-, yeah, but its that cosmetic problem that he wants to get rid of
<selocol> Is there a way to display all the supportable colors in my console or a program that can test colors? Thanks.
<uptill3> zimbres: I dont think it looks recursively? I think you have to give it a relative path
<oskar-> Firztspawn, then he should restart all computers in the network to be sure, the master browser also got restarted  ;)
<Tiffany> I got it working :D
<zimbres> uptill3, how do I give the path name, in the configure script?
<mrwes> Any reason why my touchpad, padtouch feature would just stop working?
<Bram_P> how can I delete all network configurations to configure it again?
<sushiX> when i click on a file a new window opens up any idea why this could be happening
<uptill3> LDFLAGS=-L/path/to/whatever ?
<lasivian> how can I delete all wireless drivers and start over?
<lasivian> I don;t really know what else to try except a total reinstall at this point
<Firztspawn> oskar-, so on reboot, the master browser will search the network for all connected computers/nodes, and ONLY show the connected computers/nodes?
<Firztspawn> oskar-, Im not 100% sure how Ubuntu does things, hence being here
<oskar-> Firztspawn, after that a master browser will be elected and then collect the advertisements, afaik
<Trijntje> I'm having problems with remote login form ubuntu to xubuntu. `vncviewer 10.0.0.53:0` from ubuntu times out. I have vino installed on the xubuntu box. Can someone help me?
<TheGambler> Hi. Any good FreeNX troubleshooting resources? NXClient keeps saying that FreeNX is not running; I believe I may have something wrong in iptables or sshd_config but I can't figure it out
<vadim> Please can anyone assist me in compiling a driver from source and installing it like a module for kernel??
<sanity-> is it possible to set swappiness on a per-process basis (rather than system-wide)?
<lasivian> ok, why would a wifi show up in ifconfig and iwconfig but show no ssid's in gnome?
<Firztspawn> oskar-, ok, will tell him to try a reboot
<RobF> Greetings all
<ikavec`> //mode
<nOStahl> hey all why is wpa not an option in networkmanager applet?
<exodus_ms> !offtopic > exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms, please see my private message
<lasivian> maybe if I just pound my fist on the notebook enough it'll work
 * lasivian beats the holy crap out of her notebook
<exodus_ms> go for it lasivian, you will be amazed at how relieving that is
<ZeRo_FeniX> could the ssid be turned off?
<lasivian> exodus_ms: unfortunately it (nor anything else it seems) fixes the issue
<oskar-> lasivian, have you already tried a reboot?  what does Tx-Power in the iwconfig output show?
<ZeRo_FeniX> I turn mine off after I get connected
<lasivian> oskar-: many reboots, with all many of selections in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tripps> ugh that totally sucks. had to restart computer to solve audio problem. might as well be winblows
<lasivian> ZeRo_FeniX: I can normally see a dozen networks here
<lasivian> tripps: be glad it works
<ZeRo_FeniX> fair enough
<lasivian> tripps: i'm sitting here with soemthing that previously worked and when I tried to add new hardware I apparently broke it and can;t figure out how it's broken :)
<tripps> lasivian, I hear you
<lasivian> I added a edimax usb adapter and compiled a driver for it, after that neither adapter worked
<Arne> hi there, where can I find an info about the default licence of the entries in the official Ubuntu wiki?
<lasivian> I can;t figure out how to remove the new driver, or even if that has anything to do with the issue
<mrwes> lasivian, you on a laptop?
<lasivian> mrwes: yes, Aspire One 110L
<tripps> the audio problem (stuck music) stopped about midway through the shutdown process, so clearly there was a runlevel process I could have restarted to fix it. Is the full audio stack described in detail somewhere with processes, services, etc.?
<jcsteele> i am managing about 30 ubuntu desktops in a compute lab and I need to be able to shutdown the desktops after being inactive/idle for X minutes - any ideas how I can do this?
<mrwes> lasivian, don't take this wrong, but is the wireless turned on? Fn + F2 ?
<lasivian> mrwes: trying to just get back to the simple Madwifi-hal driver for the Atheros
<mrwes> ahh...ic
<lasivian> mrwes: the connection light is blinking, so I assume so, fn-f2 does nothing
<thomasdelbeke> Hello, I experienced a gdm fatal crash while having a webform open with an awful lot of text in it. I had to reboot although the gdm's (one child) did not die. Any chance of retrieving that from cache?
<lasivian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123967/ <-- ifconfig, iwconfig, dmesg | grep ath
<crdlb> lasivian: I'm pretty sure madwifi doesn't work on that chipset
<redzheb> hi, anybady help with installing alsa driver. When i trying to move my alsa driver to alsa foler i am receiving a messega   no such file directory. Sorry for my bad english anybady help
<lasivian> crdlb: i've been running it for weeks
<lasivian> crdlb: otherwise I would be willing to entertain that possibility
<crdlb> lasivian: what does lspci call it?
<lasivian> crdlb:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L#WLan <-- the instructions for madwifi that I followed
<lasivian> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/123974/ <-- lspci
<thomasdelbeke> redzheb: you tried sudo apt-get install alsa-<something>?
<Besogon> iwebcam
<Besogon> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<crdlb> lasivian: I see, I have the same one in a new toshiba; madwifi did nothing OOTB, but ath5k works almost perfectly (occasionally it fails on resume and I have to suspend-and-resume it again)
<redzheb> ok i 'm trying
<lasivian> crdlb: ath5k worked, but it was horribly unreliable and slow
<redzheb> ok
<thomasdelbeke> redzheb: it works?
<yonarox> excuse me, someone can tell me what is the meanning of "at hand"
<thomasdelbeke> yonarox:"available"
<spook_> hi
<mrwes> within reach -- close by
<spook_> this is strange
<spook_> iam newbie, lol
<redzheb> I have downloaded the new version of alsa
<redzheb> 1.0.19
<redzheb> no it's not working
<spook_> differend from mirc
<thomasdelbeke> redzheb: ok? how? problem?
<spook_> everything is mirrord
<spook_> and where are the nicknames
<oskar-> lasivian, i do not want to anger you. but if you don't get it to worl i suggest to think about buying an additional wifi card. they should be quite cheap. much less than the cost of one hour of trouble is worth
<spook_> lol
<yonarox> thomasdelbeke: and what do you think when you read it? "... at hand..."
<redzheb> ok just a second
<mrwes> oskar-, that's what I did :)
<spook_> brb, must test xchat
<thomasdelbeke> yonarox: you mind completing the sentence?
<yonarox> What do you think when read "...at hand..."???
<spook_> Wow what a lot users in this room!
<lasivian> oskar-: HAHAHAHA, that's actually exactly what I did that caused the onboard card to stop working
<mrwes> "Before you starting installing Ubuntu 8.10, you should have the Live CD at hand
<yonarox> that is the sentence
<uptill3> Does anyone know how to get the dpkg equiv. of 'rpm -qa --changelog' ?
<lasivian> oskar-: and actually the usb card doesn't work either
<mrwes> lasivian, and the onboard card was a...?
<spook_> but ok, Ubuntu rules, because, if u like to see movies on your pc...
<lasivian> so like I said I KNOW it worked before and while it seems totally idiotic when talking about Linux i'm thinking of doing a complete reinstall
<nety350> salut
<spook_> it works perfect on ubuntu
<lasivian> mrwes: ath5k running the MadWifi driver
<spook_> whit windows i has problems to see subtitles of other problems
<mrwes> lasivian, and you've added a USB dongle? Maybe you need to blacklist the first one
<spook_> whit linux ubuntu no problem, lol, it just works
<lasivian> mrwes: I have tried blacklisting both the first and the second and still neither works
<lasivian> in fact blacklisting seems useless, the module still loads
<spook_> but xchat gnome, that sucks...
<spook_> lol
<spook_> looks strange
<spook_> not much options
<spook_> hoi
<meho_r> pretty crippled :)
<yonarox> what do you think when read "AT HAND" ?????????????
<spook_> hi everybody
<yonarox> what do you think when read "AT HAND" ?????????????
<spook_> what a damn lot a people overhere!
<spook_> heheh
<yonarox> what do you think when read "AT HAND" ?????????????
<yonarox> what do you think when read "AT HAND" ?????????????
<yonarox> what do you think when read "AT HAND" ?????????????
<FloodBot2> yonarox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spook_> why is my nick grey?
<yonarox> sorry
<mrwes> WTF d00d
<spook_> i dont flood
<oskar-> spook_, are you marked as being away?
<mrwes> yonarox, we answered you like five times!
<meho_r> by me you're yellow spook_ :D
<spook_> to lazy to read the f@ manuel eh
<spook_> lol
<spook_> ok eho
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<spook_> sorry, i know mirc
<spook_> this is new for me
<TheKing> Hi all, can somebody explain me what is the difference between Ubuntu desktop edition and Ubuntu server edition ? Thanks !
<Seveas> TheKing, the server edition by default has no desktop :)
<CrocoJet> when I connect my digital cam, where (directory) this device is mounted?
<spook_> this chat prog looks total differend than mirc or... pirc
<DIFH-iceroot> TheKing: server = no gui, longer support, another kernel
<lasivian> ok, I have a backup copy of everything on my HD, how do I restore it?
<Seveas> spook_, try xchat, looks more like mirc
<CrocoJet> ./mnt is not
<meho_r> pirc???
<DIFH-iceroot> CrocoJet: /media/
<Seveas> lasivian, depends on how you made the backup :_
<spook_> Seveas, yes i try before!
<CrocoJet> at file browse show: gphoto2://[usb:001,002]/DCIM/100NIKON
<spook_> but this is better i think
<spook_> that old program bitch-x from unix
<CrocoJet> but I would like go there via terminal
<spook_> that works on linux to right?
<lasivian> Seveas: rsync
<Seveas> spook_, yes it does
<Seveas> spook_, but for command-line irc, irssi is much better
<TheKing> Seveas, can you give me any video clip in which i can see what is the defference ?
<spook_> 12 years ago i chat on unix system whit bitch x
<spook_> ok also simple chat prog
<spook_> hmmm i learn fast, maybe is xchat not so bad
<MILIND> hi :)
<Seveas> hi MILIND
<spook_> hi MILIND
<CrocoJet> where is mounted devices USB at intrepid ubuntu ? someone knows?
<meho_r> hi MILIND
<Seveas> CrocoJet, under /media usually
<Seveas> CrocoJet, but a gphoto:// device doesn't show up as a harddrive, so it won't be mounted there
<CrocoJet> not there
<spook_> this room u can ask everyting about ubuntu distro right?
<Seveas> CrocoJet, try in /home/yourloginname/.gvfs
<spook_> ok iam newby
<turtle_> noob
<turtle_> hahahahaha
<MILIND> can any one help me run Ubuntu from a USB drive
<spook_> if i ask stuppid thing
<CrocoJet> I have USB (digital cam) mounted but I would like access via terminal command
<ali_> hi
<CrocoJet> let me see
<Seveas> spook_, you can ask everything about ubuntu, new users are welcome too :)
<spook_> possible people anser read the fucking manual
<spook_> lol
<ali_> my question is not related to ubuntu
<meho_r> It's an option too :D
<spook_> ok ok Seveas
<Seveas> spook_, well, it's usually a good idea to do so :)
<CrocoJet> Seveas, thank you !
<CrocoJet> :)
<Seveas> CrocoJet, no problem!
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated
<spook_> look i also read my rfm, lol
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<lasivian> if gnome shows an alert triangle on the network icon in he panel where do I find out what is wrong?
<saurabh> failed to execute the terminal program: in geany
<MILIND> can any one help me run Ubuntu from a USB drive
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<MILIND> or any other OS for that matter
<spook_> but funny, my friends came overhere, and see my pc, whit ubuntu
<Seveas> lasivian, the alert triangle simply means 'no connection active'. Click on it to select a connection to use
<saurabh>  error: ‘cout’ was not declared in this scope
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<ali_> is the motherboard and the processor r saperated?
<FloodBot2> ali_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> !ops | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<spook_> they say what the fuck is this? i wanna read email on your pc, i dont know the way?
<MILIND> no Ali
<lasivian> Seveas: the problem is there is no connection listed
<Tiffany> Does anyone know how to change the desktop to have a different picture on different desktops?
<saurabh> failed to execute the terminal program
<Seveas> lasivian, not even the wired?
<spook_> they think i use windows
<saurabh> failed to execute the terminal program: in geany
<spook_> but it was ubuntu, gnome desk
<Myrtti> Seveas: floodbots ♥
<lasivian> Seveas: the wired is not an issue right now so I dismiss it
<saurabh> failed to execute the terminal program:in geany
<lasivian> Seveas: my wireless shows up in ifconfig and iwconfig but does not show up in gnome
<spook_> my friends say, hmm, strange desktop.. but it works nice, fast
<Seveas> saurabh, that compiler error means you forgot to include the iostream header or you forgot to use the std namespace. But this is not a programming help channel.
<spook_> but, it dont look nice!!!
<meho_r> what do you have spook_?
<spook_> so iam buzzy to pimp my ubuntu gnome desk
<picolo> join #ubuntugr
<picolo> join #ubuntu.gr
<FloodBot2> picolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saurabh> srry\
<Seveas> lasivian, rightclick on the network-manager icon, maybe wireless is disabled for it
<picolo> ok
<spook_> what i have meho_r
<meho_r> yeah, on your desktop when it's not nice
<spook_> the latest version ubuntu installed
<meho_r> hehe
<spook_> and whit the updates
<meho_r> brown I guess it it :)
<meho_r> it is I mean :D
<lasivian> Seveas: no, it's enabled
<spook_> and... at first the desktop is simple, not so sweet like windows vist
<spook_> heheh
<spook_> yes brown
<meho_r> bah, Vista's good look is all it has :)
<spook_> that i chanched
<Seveas> spook_, enable all the desktop effects if you want a desktop to drool at :)
<meho_r> yeah, and try i.e. Slickness theme
<dolo> Hi my flash works great on ubuntu it took some fixing with that whole no sound on youtube glitch, well it all works fine now my update manager today is saying theres an update and i should install the flashplugin - non free but im worryed this may mess up my already working flash player
<Myrtti> T-REX_BUTTSECKS: mind changing your nick to something more suitable?
<ehloreverse> Hi, i'm search a staff of irclogs.ubuntu.com
<TheRedFox> try shiki colors :)
<Tr3y-> hey all I just got a Razer Baracuda USB headset and I can't seem to get itto work
<ehloreverse> Hi, i'm search a staff of irclogs.ubuntu.com
<spook_> my brother was here today, he say what the fuck u do whit your pc!!!
<ehloreverse> or ubuntu.com staff
<T-REX_BUTTSECKS> fine
<lasivian> I have no wifi devices listed in /etc/network/interfaces, yet I have a device "ath0:avahi" that has an IP address, that makes no sense
<spook_> i dont now, how to surf, read email
<Seveas> ehloreverse, for which purpose?
<spook_> i say, dont look down, look up...
<spook_> lol
<meho_r> At first I thought you haven't GUI at all spook_:D
<Seveas> spook_, :)
<ehloreverse> Seveas, for a legal issue
<lasivian> Seveas: i've been fighting this for about 3 hours now, it's not a simple issue unfortunately
<spook_> a friend from my, has new internet, whit wifi
<Seveas> ehloreverse, can I pm you?
<spook_> he has problem whit his pc
<Huufarted> Is there a way to tell from the command line if a headless machine is logged in to Gnome or not?
<Mr-Woof> Regarding Ubuntu Server, it there any sort of GUI available for it just to make it a bit easier for us windows guys :)
<ehloreverse> Seveas, of course, please.
<Michi4300> Hallo liebe Ubuntugemeinde :)
<spook_> he cannot make contact to his wifi modem
<dolo> anyone here can an update for flash non-free
<spook_> i came to him i take my linux ubuntu cd whit me
<Huufarted> Mr-Woof, Ubuntu is Ubuntu.  It isn't Windows, however things should be VERY easy for a Windows user to start using immediately
<spook_> i put it in his pc...
<spook_> contakt!!
<dolo> did any one here get the nw update for flash non-free
<spook_> hahhaa
<Huufarted> Mr-Woof, I apologize, you said Ubuntu Server.
<Seveas> lasivian, what kind of wifi chipset?
<Mr-Woof> Ubuntu Server edition not the desktop edition
<meho_r> contakt or kontact spook? :D
<lasivian> Seveas: Atheros Ath5k with the Madwifi-hal driver, this was functioning before
<spook_> that proofs , ubuntu linux is verry simple for user
<spook_> kontakt?
<spook_> ;p
<meho_r> :D
<lasivian> Seveas: I added a edimax usb device and installed third party drivers for it and now both devices do not function completely
<Huufarted> How can you tell from the command line if there's an X session running?  ANybody know?
<meho_r> Of course it's simple spook_
<meho_r> till first problem :P
<nubcake> Huufarted: man ps
<Tr3y-> anyone familiar with alsa and the oxygen driver for it?
<lasivian> Seveas: now i'm just trying to do damage control and get the original setup working, and it appears fine except it gets no ssids
<Huufarted> nubcake, I know how to use 'ps', but what process am I looking for?  WIll X only be running if they're past the login prompt?
<spook_> but ok, i take back my old books about SCO UNIX
<spook_> all the commands for the bash shell looks the same
<Seveas> lasivian, did you install nono-ubuntu versions of the atheros driver or network-manager?
<lasivian> Seveas: I don;t know how to get rid of the usb driver, or even if that is what caused this, but it's the only thing I changed
<Myrtti> T-REX_BUTTSECKS: I'm waiting
 * red-lichtie does happy dance ... finally my WLAN connection is stable \o/
<dolo> Did any one her get  the new flash plugin update ?!?!
<Myrtti> dolo: no
<gotOS> so what is the default file manager in ubuntu? and where do i find it in the menu?
<gotOS> nm
<lasivian> Seveas: I built drivers, that's as much as i'm aware of
<spook_> in past i know the kornshell or something, but i see linux also know that commands
<lasivian> no different network manager that I know of
<T-REX_BUTTSECKS> i haven't used IRC in a long time whats the command to change nickname
<T-REX_BUTTSECKS> sorry for my n00bish question
<meho_r> gotOS: nautilus
<Huufarted> T-REX_BUTTSECKS, /nick
<oskar-> gotOS, nautilus, with most entries in the places menu
<spook_> gebruik /nick
<spook_> use /nick
<T-REX_BUTTSECKS> ahhh so obvious
<T-REX_BUTTSECKS> cheers
<gotOS> yeah. found it
<Huufarted> T-REX_BUTTSECKS, please use it.  :)
<spook_> ;-)
<Huufarted> lol thank you
<Myrtti> thank you, angus
<usser> spook_, the commands that sco unix used are standard sh going back at least 30 years
<spook_> irc commandos looks bit on unix or linux commands
<spook_> finger
<spook_> etc
<spook_> dns
<FloodBot2> spook_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> anyone uses modem on their system76 laptop?
<red-lichtie> Any of you having connection problems with the iwlagn module ? If you are, then adding "options iwlagn 11n_disable=1" to "/etc/modprobe.d/options" fixed them for me, so YMMV :)
<lasivian> Seveas: Kismet sees networks when I put the card in monitor mode tho
<spook_> is there also a dutch room about ubuntu linux?
<nubcake> Huufarted: why dont you login to console, run ps and examine, than run startx and open another console and examine, then login and re-examine.
<spook_> yeahh, iam to lazy to read the rftm
<Seveas> lasivian, does /var/log/messages say anything about network-manager seeing the card?
<lasivian> Seveas: is it possible to reinstall the network manager?
<ZeRo_FeniX> what's the command to delete a folder?
<oskar-> !nl > spook_
<ubottu> spook_, please see my private message
<Huufarted> nubcake, I'm at work and I'm attempting to get vnc running on a home PC, that's all.
<CaptainMorgan> !sale
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sale
<usser> ZeRo_FeniX, rmdir
<spook_> ok thankssss
<ZeRo_FeniX> can I cd to a dir and just type that in and it will delete that dir or would I have to do rmdir /blah/blah
<Seveas> ZeRo_FeniX, rmdir /path/to/folder will delete an empty folder. rm -r /path/to/folder will delete a folder including all contents recursively
<lasivian> Seveas: not exactly sure what to look for, the device is mentioned
<Seveas> ZeRo_FeniX, you cannot delete a folder you're in :)
<ZeRo_FeniX> makes sense
<gotOS> what's the panel applet that shows what windows are open?
<Seveas> lasivian, could you pastebin the logfile? Maybe I can see something useful
<lasivian> Seveas: "unable to load wlan_scan_sta" is the only thing that looks, "strange"
<Seveas> gotOS, 'window list'
<gotOS> thx
<Huufarted> nubcake, I found the problem anyhow.  ps DID show me my problem...  'Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode</b></big>\n\nThe following error was encountered.  You may need\nto update your configuration to solve this.\n\n(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.?(EE) Screen(s) found, but none oave a usable configuration.'  Looks like it won't boot normally headless.
<Huufarted> nubcake lol that showed up as an argument to a running program
<ZeRo_FeniX> thank you much.
<Huufarted> so it looks like X is running in a failsafe mode
<ZeRo_FeniX> what's the command to delete a file then? rmfl or something?
<meho_r> rm
<defrysk> rm
<jatt> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lasivian> Seveas: oooh, paydirt
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, on a related note, 'rm -rf' will delete a directory, even if it has files in it.  a regular 'rm' will not remove directories.
<gralco> how do i install stepmania
<Seveas> !info stepmania
<ubottu> Package stepmania does not exist in intrepid
<Seveas> meh
<lasivian> Seveas: (From forum post) "The issue is due to a conflict between the rt73 driver and madwifi"
<lasivian> Seveas: the usb card I tried to add was in fact rt73
<ZeRo_FeniX> Well I got a lamp server sorta working :) that makes me happy.
<balachmar> Where do I find the error log than a cronjob might produce?
<nubcake> gralco: http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Downloads
<Seveas> lasivian, ah so you want from crap to shit (atheros to rt73) :)
<Seveas> went*
<saurabh__> c.ubuntu.com..
<saurabh__>  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (89.16.176.16) port 8001..
<saurabh__>  Connected. Now logging in..
<lasivian> Seveas: yes, well... *shrug*
<saurabh__> heloo
<lasivian> not alot of usb wireless options with external antennas
<lasivian> now the problem is how to remove the rt73 and repair the madwifi
<saurabh__> in geany: failed to execute terminal program
<saurabh__> in geany: failed to execute terminal program
<ZeRo_FeniX> Time to make it an FTP server too. Now I've created this server on a Windows Vista machine using VBox. How could I view it on my host machine. I tried http://10.0.2.15/ which is the ip addres ifconfig gave me but that doesn't do anything.
<Seveas> ZeRo_FeniX, ftp isn't http...
<ZeRo_FeniX> I know
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm setting up FTP so I can talk to it with dreamweaver
<ZeRo_FeniX> But I want to be able to view it through http on my host machine.
<gralco> nubcake there are no debain packages
<hfish> (I tried ask this question on some music channels, but they are all asleep there)hello, does anybody know the name of singer and song of the following music video clip I am trying to describe: First you see the president of america having a speech. Then he tears apart his rubber mask and a black rapper comes out of this mask. He is doing his rapping until the refrain. The refrain is song by a cute girl and the main text of the refrain is "get to superstar" acc
<saurabh__> in geany:failed to execute terminal program
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, try ftp://10.0.2.15
<Huufarted> !ot | hfish
<ubottu> hfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lasivian> Seveas: "The problem exists when the ralink driver is modprobed before the madwifi drivers" this would indicate I need to force modprobe he ath5k first, right?
<saurabh__> in geany:failed to execute terminal program
<Seveas> !repeat | saurabh__
<ubottu> saurabh__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hfish> ubottu: thank you for the info. I will do so.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glitsj16> hfish: offtopic, but it rang a bell --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghetto_Supastar_(That_Is_What_You_Are)
<Trijntje> how do i make a service start at boot (or before login at least)?
<Huufarted> !rc.d | Trijntje
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d
<_VIM_> Trijntje: system > preferences > Sessions
<Seveas> Trijntje, if it doesn't have a proper initscript, a quick hack is to add it to /etc/rc.local
<Seveas> _VIM_, *before* login :)
<_VIM_> doh
<_VIM_> nice catch ;)
<Trijntje> Seveas: thnx, ill do that
<ZeRo_FeniX> Well I got proftpd installed and everything and I still can't connect to it even with ftp:// or http:// though http is how I want to view it. I might just change the network settings again that way it gets a dchped ip from my router.
<nubcake> zero_fenix: does it work from the localhost?
<Huufarted> you cannot use http to view ftp
<ZeRo_FeniX> Like I can look at http://localhost/ on the linux box. And I wasn't trying to view http through ftp I'm trying to actually load it up as a webpage on my host machine and connect to it through and ftp protocal.
<Huufarted> k, then here's something to understand.  you need to use ftp://<ip_address>
<Huufarted> now I understand what you mean
<BlackClouds> Macon AB ? http://mange.dynalias.org/linux.html
<hfish> glitsj16: Thank you very much. I just have found the song on youtube.
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, if you type http://, it will try and connect on port 80 using http.  It won't touch ftp.  At all.  Ever.
<gotOS> can ubuntu be booted into ram to free up the optical drive?
<glitsj16> hfish: you're welcome, nice song ;)
<nubcake> zero_fenix: well if it works locally but not from another machine, than iptables -L or check your other firewall settings.
<gotOS> can ubuntu be booted into ram to free up the optical drive?
<Huufarted> ZeRo_FeniX, so if you instead use ftp://, you will get exactly what you're looking for as soon as your server is configured properly
<Charliehorse> i have an odd problem. When ever i log into an account from the main login screen, a loud screeching noise ensures to play until i am fully logged in
<Huufarted> nubcake, you're looking too far into it I think.  More than likely the server is only listening on 127.0.0.1
<Charliehorse> ubuntu 8.10
<ZeRo_FeniX> I'm trying to do two different things, I think that's where the confusion lies.
<BULLE> Charliehorse: does sound work well after the login has ended ?
<gotOS> or if i boot to ram will that allow me to use my optical drive?
<Charliehorse> BULLE : yes
<lasivian> how do I rearrange the order that things are modprobed?
<meoblast001> hi..... SynfigStudio won't work on my system.... i just installed straight out of the repos
<BULLE> Charliehorse: just tried to disable the login sound ?
<lasivian> (yes, this is probably dangerous to mess with, but I think it is vital to fixing my problem)
<Charliehorse> how do you do that
<BULLE> Charliehorse: no idea, i dont use the gui stuff
<Charliehorse> i can do it through command line if it's easier
<glitsj16> Charliehorse: if you use gdm, gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup ... i think sound prefs are in a tab called accessibility
<DVA5912> Is their a program for linux that can convert avi files to windows media format? Im wanting to upload videos to my Pocket pc..
<cokernel> I mistakenly installed the git package which installed gnuit. however, gnuit failed to install and now it won't install and it can't be removed. How can I force it to be removed.
<Charliehorse> handbrake
<Charliehorse> DVA5912:handbrake
<DVA5912> Charliehorse: Checkint it out
<unop> cokernel, find out why it fails, fix that issue and then you solve both problems
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: Dom soporna bor i Valbo i gävle
<Huufarted> DVA5912, my advice is to dump windows media format.  It's terrible.
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: Macon asso
<ZeRo_FeniX> Alright, I set the VBox up so that it got a DCHP ipaddress from my switch and now everything is working as I wanted all I have to do is put in 192.168.1.12 and I can connect to it via http, and ftp.
<unop> !english | BlackClouds
<ubottu> BlackClouds: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DVA5912> Huufarted: Yeah, if i could find an avi player for my ppc i would use it
<Trijntje> remote view desktop takes ~100KB/sec. Is command line only cheaper in network usage?
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: Har snackat lite med några schyssta polare ;)
<helloha> how to download file from remote server to my local machine in ubuntu?
<Huufarted> DVA5912, have you tried VLC?
<cokernel> unop: The only message I get is: install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information.
<BlackClouds> We are mostly Swedes
<BlackClouds> but ok
<unop> Trijntje, yes, off course
<Huufarted> DVA5912, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
<Trijntje> unop: thnx (newb question ofcourse)
<unop> cokernel,  paste the output of this command.   sudo aptitude remove gnuit
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: Im seding over some guys on sunday night... they just left the penn :=)
<Huufarted> DVA5912, that's actually an app in Ubuntu as well.  It includes all necessary codecs for pretty much any format you can think of
<DVA5912> No Pocket PC
<CyberGabber> My FireFox browser freezes everytime when i play an YouTube-movie.  How to solve this?
<glitsj16> helloha: wget <url-for-the-file-you-want> .. that will download it to the dir you are in when you run the command
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: Stockholm and gothenbourg etc... very potent guys
<cokernel> unop: http://pastie.org/402509
<Trijntje> CyberGabber: if you start firefox from a terminal you can see the output it generates
<ZeRo_FeniX> Anyone know how to restrict the viewable folders through proftpd
<CyberGabber> Trijntje: I'm on #ubuntu-nl ....
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: Those kids are so tiny you can brush your teeth with them :)
<mugg> whats the best ghost software in your opinion
<unop> cokernel, ok, do you have a file at this location?  /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnuit.prerm
<redzheb> anybody help me with this code: redzheb@redzheb-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa
<redzheb> redzheb@redzheb-laptop:~$ cd /usr/src/alsa
<redzheb> redzheb@redzheb-laptop:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/ALSA/1.0.15/* .
<redzheb> cp: cannot stat `/home/redzheb/ALSA/1.0.15/*': No such file or directory
<redzheb> redzheb@redzheb-laptop:/usr/src/alsa$
<FloodBot2> redzheb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> Ok.. this is driving me nuts and for some reason it JUST started happening. Ubuntu refuses to authenticate me when I try "printing a pdf" from a win2k pro VM to a shared folder on Ubuntu.  However I can open "network places" in Win2k, see all my Ubuntu shares and access them AND drag and drop to them for file transfer. Any suggestions?
<cokernel> unop: Yes.
<Trijntje> CyberGabber: kan ook, minder druk
<unop> cokernel, ok, open if up in your editor   gksu gedit    and add this at line #2   set -x   save the file and run the aptitude command again
<meho_r> What is this "Don't flood" thing that is up from time to time?
<BlackClouds> BlackClouds: If this is not fixed by wednesday next week they will meet halls worst prisoners. Personally im mostly humane by nature but ok, if they wanna piss on a part of the country ;)
<BlackClouds> I call that Black clouds
<unop> !ot | BlackClouds
<ubottu> BlackClouds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scunizi> meho_r: don't use enter as punctuation.. some people paste large amounts of text to the channel etc.. it prevents floods.
<BlackClouds> Sssh
<redzheb> anybosy help me with this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/124006/
<cokernel> unop: http://pastie.org/402512
<lasivian> To all who care my network problem has been fixed
<lasivian> the rt73 driver added a file /etc/modprobe.d/ralink that conflicted with the madwifi driver
<lasivian> deleted it and all is well
<unop> cokernel, ok, seems harmless this error message .. edit that same file again. this time change line #2 to   exit 0    and run the aptitude command .. it should remove the package
<unop> redzheb, doesn't look like you have anything at /home/redzheb/ALSA/1.0.15/  ..  are you using the right directory?  does it exist?
<cokernel> unop: Great, thanks for all of your help.
<mrwes> lasivian, what ended up fixing it?
<lasivian> mrwes: removing that file
<meho_r> Scunizi: that means that people shouldn't use enter key to much, right? Better to put all in one sentece than in 5 successive
<lasivian> mrwes: the combination of 2 incombatible 3rd party drivers was the issue
<mrwes> lasivian, ahh -- so you're back to being happy :)
<lasivian> yep
<ZeRo_FeniX> how do I open a .tar.gz file?
<Sethrii> Is anyone familiar with the linux distro Deli?
<mrwes> tar zxvf tarfile.tar.gz
<red-lichtie> Sethrii: Is there a #deli channel ?
<Sethrii> Not that I am aware of.
<Carstairs> deli = delica by mitsubishi?
<helloha> transferring file from remote server to local machine
<helloha> help
<SuperMoos> My DVDs are "faint" sounding, I'm playing them in ogle , and VLC.  Yet, none of them make the walls rattle.
<kolin> i have a ubuntu question
<SuperMoos> Is there something I can do about that ?
<Carstairs> kolin: just ask
<Sethrii> I usually run Mint or Ubuntu, but they are too heavy for the comp I want a distro on.  http://www.delilinux.de/
<SuperMoos> When I play a common mp4, wmv, etc, it's as loud as it should be
<SuperMoos> Just the DVDs are faint
<mrwes> SuperMoos, right click on the sound speaker in the notification area and check your levels
<SuperMoos> mrwes, they are all up besides Master
<helloha> transferring file from remote server to local machine
<helloha> help
<meho_r> @Sethrii: Tried Debian Lenny with XFCE?
<mrwes> SuperMoos, in VLC hold the ctrl key down and hit the up arrow key
<mikewu> helloha: what's the problem? are you trying to transfer from a server you have access to or is it a web server?
<mrwes> helloha, from nautilus try  File | connect to server
<Scunizi> meho_r: yep
<Scunizi> !enter | meho_r
<ubottu> meho_r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SuperMoos> mrwes, I'm at 400% and nothing happens
<mrwes> SuperMoos, hrmm
<redvamp128> Sethrii:  I would try asking questions in #pupplinux  since it is a distro that is based on puppy.
<redvamp128> Sethrii:  correction #puppylinux
<mrwes> SuperMoos, PCM level is up you said right?
<helloha> hey mrwest
<SuperMoos> Roger
<helloha> server i have access
<helloha> to
<helloha> i already login to that server with ssh
<SuperMoos> It is
<helloha> in ubuntu
<redzheb> it's nothing help http://paste.ubuntu.com/124014/
<Carstairs> what is a decent video card for ubuntu 512mb ?
<zash> Where would the best place to put a custom keyboard layout?
<mikewu> helloha: if you're already ssh'ed in then use scp path_to_file user@your_ip_address:/path_to_where_you_want_it
<helloha> my_ip_address of local machine?
<helloha> how to find out?
<helloha> ifconfig?
<mikewu> helloha: http://www.myipaddress.com/show-my-ip-address/
<unop> helloha, yes
<meho_r> OK, thanks Scunizi for explanation :)
<DVA5912> Where did my desktop icons Go??!>!>! their gone...
<o0splitpaw0o> I loove webmin! Sorry..
<[T]ank> I am experiencing a problem where VMware crashes my xsession. Sometimes it right when I start it up... sometimes I can work for hours in my vmware session then it happens. But the one thing that is constant is that vmware is the only thing that ever causes this.
<redvamp128> helloha:  ifconfing (is the linux equivalent to windows ipconfig)
<mikewu> unop: won't that give local ip address?
<helloha> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:04:d8:cd:6f
<helloha>           inet addr:192.168.3.135  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<helloha>           inet6 addr: fe80::250:4ff:fed8:cd6f/64 Scope:Link
<helloha> which one to choose?
<SuperMoos> mrwes, can totem play DVDs?
<FloodBot2> helloha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> zash, depends on the utility that sets the keymap .. but usually in your home directory
<redvamp128> SuperMoos:  Yes but you have to install restricted formats.
<mrwes> SuperMoos, sure
<Zarel> Hey everyone.
<redvamp128> !restricted | SuperMoos
<ubottu> SuperMoos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> helloha, you appear to be behind a NAT router - you'll need to use the address found at http://whatismyip.com or something similar
<Zarel> How would I go about finding out whether or not my install of Ubuntu is 64-bit?
<redzheb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124014/
<mrwes> ubuntu-restricted-packages
<SuperMoos> mrwes, redvamp128 , it still is faint , even opening the VOBs themself
<redzheb> whAT'S WRONG
<unop> helloha, but since you can already ssh to the remote machine .. why not open another shell and use SCP ?
<SuperMoos> in Toten
<SuperMoos> totem
<DVA5912> Where did my desktop icons Go??!>!>! their gone... how do i get em back
<mrwes> SuperMoos, I can't of anything else -- hrmm...in volume control what is the volume set to control? master ....?
<zash> unop: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ is full of files in the same format
<SuperMoos> mrwes, yes
<unop> redzheb, what does this give you?  ls -l ~/home/redzheb/ALSA/1.0.19/
<zash> DVA5912: try alt+f2 and run "nautilus"
<redvamp128> SuperMoos:  To open a Vob you may want to consider xine or gxine (I think vlc will do it also) once you install the restricted formats and the libdvdcss2.
<zash> DVA5912: if the desktop krached that would restatr it
<Xamusk> Jack_Sparrow, about the kernel panics, they keep coming
<DVA5912> zash, that fixed it. Thanks
<SuperMoos> redvamp128, It plays like VLC, etc, but the sound is still faint
<ZeRo_FeniX> what is the unix equivilant of the program files dir?
<SuperMoos> redvamp128, I have the ISO mounted in /media/image , and tried opening the original ISO too
<mrwes> SuperMoos, desktop speakers?
<unop> ZeRo_FeniX, ls
<[T]ank> anyone have any ideas on my issue with vmware?
<SuperMoos> mrwes, yes
<SuperMoos> mrwes, Perhaps DVD-Shrink messed up the sound on this one ISO ?
<SuperMoos> mrwes, Let me go get an original DVD
<theunixgeek> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<helloha> scp rs933RTC_Eclipse_iranger.tar.gz yparsak@72.12.209.138:/home/
<unop> ZeRo_FeniX, ohh .. misread .. it depends .. /usr/share, /usr/loca/share
<mrwes> SuperMoos, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now you mention that! :)
<helloha> doesnt work
<redvamp128> SuperMoos: I know with xine (gxine) you can adjust the gain on the sound .
<mrwes> heh
<helloha> scp rs933RTC_Eclipse_iranger.tar.gz yparsak@72.12.209.138:/home/
<mikewu> ZeRo_FeniX: /usr/bin
<unop> ZeRo_FeniX, /usr/local/share
<helloha> scp filename yparsak@ip  /home/
<unop> helloha,  which host have you used SSH to access?
<Xamusk> even without additional drivers
<SuperMoos> I don't like Gxine
<mrwes> SuperMoos, who does
<redzheb> unop: it's give me that http://paste.ubuntu.com/124018/
<_VIM_> ZeRo_FeniX: depends if you have gnome or kde, etc. like I think kde's "Program Files" dir is /home/whoever/.kde/share/apps ... something along those lines
<unop> redzheb, right, so you are trying to copy files from a directory that doesn't exist -- did you download this ALSA package?
<redvamp128> SuperMoos:  I was suggesting that because it allows more freely the adjusting of the sound processing . plus it has an equalizer that you can use to boost the volume is too low.
<Nottelling_> what is the room for 9.04 alpha? btw I love where 9.04 is going!!!
<ZeRo_FeniX> Well I'm looking to install ventrilo server on an xubuntu machine. Where would I want to unzip the package to correlate to the rest of the programs?
<x41> you for using freenode!
<x41> [27-Feb:21:45] -NickServ!NickServ@services.- This nickname is registered.
<x41>          Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ
<x41>          identify <password>.
<x41> [27-Feb:21:45] -NickServ!NickServ@services.- You have 30 seconds to identify
<FloodBot2> x41: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitsj16> SuperMoos: there's totem-xine which works great, full dvd menu-support etc., just another option if you haven't seen that already
<redzheb> yes i downloaded
<danbhfive> ZeRo_FeniX: opt I think
<redvamp128> SuperMoos:  also Mplayer also has the eq feature.
<x41> I don't remember askin' you a Goddamn thing! You were saying?
<usser> Nottelling_, #ubuntu+1
<Nottelling_> ty
<Guest41693> Look, I'm not stupid. It's the Big Man's wife. I'm gonna sit across from her, chew my food with my mouth closed, laugh at her fucking jokes, and that's it.
<SuperMoos> I'm trying my Star Wars DVD
<InsomniaCity> Hi! Recently, my ubuntu 8.04 install has started opening file mounts in gqview instead of Nautilus
<Guest41693> Naw man. I'm pretty fuckin' far from okay.
<unop> !ot | Guest41693
<ubottu> Guest41693: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<InsomniaCity> eg, if I mount a new windows share, it opens gqview on it instead of nautilus
<InsomniaCity> Does anyone know how I can change this back?
<SuperMoos> the original DVD sounds a lot better
<mrwes> SuperMoos, must have been the iso file
<Guest41693> ubottu: What now? Let me tell you what now. I'ma call a coupla hard, pipe-hittin' niggers, who'll go to work on the homes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helloha> yes
<helloha> i use ssh
<DJones> !ops | Guest41693
<ubottu> Guest41693: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<SuperMoos> WTF
<mrwes> b00m
<_VIM_> pwnage
<mrwes> that was quick
<unop> he's not been mistreated
<Myrtti> moving on
<mrwes> yes of course Myrtti
<mrwes> twas a mere flash
<mrwes> heh
<Myrtti> the less attention you give to trolls, the better
<SuperMoos> So, what is a replacement for DVD-Shrink that is native ? All I heard was k9copy
<mrwes> right
<mrwes> SuperMoos, yah K9copy works well
<prince_jammys> guy was spewing out the whole screenplay of Pulp Fiction
<SuperMoos> mrwes, as well as a bum tooth
<Platyna> Hi.
<prince_jammys> hello
<redvamp128> SuperMoos:  you could read this page- RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs>
<Platyna> Anyone has an account on ubuntuforums.org?
<Myrtti> Platyna: I'm sure many of us have
<Platyna> Can you download for me these two files:
<Platyna> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=91520&d=1226052386
<[T]ank> how do I know if I am running compiz?
<Platyna> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=91521&d=1226052386
<Platyna> And send me them>
<Platyna> ?
<unop> helloha, if you ssh to a host .. you can also use scp to copy files to/from that host.
<FloodBot2> Platyna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redzheb> unop: ?
<Platyna> I can't register.
<helloha> how unop
<Platyna> FloodBot2: You are quite a dumb bot. ;p
<InsomniaCity> Anyone got any idea on why Nautilus is opening new mount points in gqview instead of nautilus?
<Platyna> Come on people. :P
<unop> helloha, let's say you ssh to example.org ..  with scp you would do something like.   scp you@example.org:/path/to/remote_file  /path/to/download_to
<unop> redzheb, if you address someone, mention their name so they get your responses
<unop> redzheb, now, did you extract that package anywhere?
<redvamp128> [T]ank:  easiest way is hold down the ctl-alt- right arrow key-- if the change desktop appears then no -- if the screen kind of flips and turns then yes.
<prince_jammys> Platyna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124020
<meho_r> catch Platyna
<redzheb> ok
<[T]ank> redvamp128: how do i turn it off permanently?
<nicklas_> hallå
<Platyna> prince_jammys: Which one is it?
<BSG> Howdy guys, I'm coming from the eeebuntu forums trying to fix a problem with my webcam in relation to stickam.
<redzheb> i extracted on desktop
<Platyna> meho_r: I can't. ;p
<redvamp128> [T]ank:  system - preference -appearance then visual effects and select none
<helloha> scp sth(remoteserver):/home/fileiwantocopy (localdrive)/home/fuckyou/
<meho_r> Why not
<helloha> but it doesn'tw ork
<[T]ank> thank you
<uvacav> anyone have ie8 running in linux?
<Platyna> Because dcc doesn't work here.
<kurrata> [T]ank:  system->preferences->appearance->visual effects
<meho_r> Oh
<helloha> it says can't find "/home/fuckyou"
<unop> helloha, please mind the language ..
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal?
<meho_r> Just a sec.
<prince_jammys> Platyna: what do you mean which one is it?
<Platyna> prince_jammys: There are two files.
<BSG> If you'd like to read more specifically what my problem is, read this thread:  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<Platyna> Which one of them you have pasted?
<[T]ank> kurrata: I have it set to none... however as was suggested by redvamp128 I did a ctrl+alt+ right arrow and was able to switch desktops. meaning I thought that it was running.
<helloha> scp sth(remoteserver):/home/fileiwantocopy (localdrive)/home/user/
<helloha> it says can't find "/home/user"
<prince_jammys> Platyna: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=91520&d=1226052386
<helloha> /home/user is my local machine path
<BSG> (is there a way to set pidgin to not show the join and exit messages?
<unop> helloha,  does /home/user/  exist?   ls -ld /home/user/
<kurrata> isnt that key combo moving thought your virtual desktops...they arnt part of compiz
<lasivian> does anyone know the source type for an ralink card in kismet?
<redvamp128> [T]ank:  if the desktop switch jumped up then no it was not enabled- but if your screen kind of flipped around then compiz is enabled.
<[T]ank> ahhh gotcha.
<[T]ank> ok
<Platyna> prince_jammys: ...
<[T]ank> so its good then.
<helloha> i login to remote server with ssh
<[T]ank> any other ideas maybe why vmware crashes my x session when i have it running?
<helloha> ofcourse it's not. how come remote server can access local machine
<meho_r> Platyna, try now, I zipped them both: http://www.mediafire.com/?lybzhillgzz
<prince_jammys> Platyna: this is the other one http://paste.ubuntu.com/124023
<Platyna> I would never suppose that grabbing two files and passing them is so challenging.
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal? Alternatively, should I be worried?
<exodus_ms> have a problem with sound. I have a sb card that works fine but I cannot use the volume control to increase/decrease sound. When playing video/music through a player sound can be adjusted, but not from the master control found on the panel
<kurrata> [T]you gave it to much ram,
<prince_jammys> Platyna: i would never think pasting an entire question on one line was challenging
<kurrata> [T]ank:   you gave it to much ram,
<[T]ank> is there a limit?
<[T]ank> obviously not more than I have, I know
<kurrata> [T]ank:   if you dont have enought left you main system cant work and hangs
<BSG> So would anyone like to help me get my webcam talking to flash properly?
<nicklas_> how do you create new irc channels?
<BSG> just join it, nicklas
<frostburn> anyone know why when i snmpwalk hrSWInstalledTable it wont respond?
<glitsj16> BSG: activate a plugin in pidgin called join/part hiding, that exists if you have installed pidgin-plugin-pack
<[T]ank> kurrata: opening vm to see what I have set
<BSG> type /join #newname
<redvamp128> [T]ank:  this is what I meant about the flipping around http://imagebin.ca/view/qsV4PK.html
<Xamusk> I'm having random kernel panics which aren't getting registered on the logs. I have a Dell Vostro 1310 (core2duo 4GB RAM, ubuntu 8.10, nvidia video without proprietary drivers) what could it be or at least how can I debug it?
<Flare183> !spam | BSG
<ubottu> BSG: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<helloha> thanks
<helloha> it's working
<helloha> how to use sftp
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal? Alternatively, should I be worried?
<helloha> i know how to use scp to grab file
<Cont|nuuM> any idea on why I am having issues using x forwarding on a headless ubuntu vps?
<[T]ank> So my system has 3110900 kB I set vmware to use 512 MB
<helloha> how to use sftp to put file on remote machine?
<unop> helloha,   http://pastebin.com/d7fc82647
<helloha> or copy file from remote machine
<lu6cifer> on terminal, after I deselect 'show menubar', is there a way to get the menubar back?
<carpii> you can just sftp login@machine
<carpii> then put filename
<joerack> please help me .. I keep getting "Audio Playback does not work" everytime I open dragonplayer
<kurrata> [T]ank:  what about video card ram?
<Cont|nuuM> x forwarding is set to yes in the sshd_config
<Cont|nuuM> x11-apps, xauth etc are all installed
<Surlent777> lu6cifer: right click and reselect it
<helloha> yes
<helloha> unop
<helloha> i get it to work with scp
<helloha> anyway thanks
<FloodBot2> helloha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[T]ank> autodetect
<Cont|nuuM> but if I do xclock (after logging in with ssh -Y user@host) it says: Error: Can't open display:
<metyl> quit
<Mraedis> There sure are alot of people here
<Surlent777> yeh
<Surlent777> trolls feel bad for this channel and don't even bother coming in to flood it
<[T]ank> kurrata: did not post specifically to you... so you may not have seen that I posted: I have it set to autodetect
<Mraedis> lol Surlent777
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal? Alternatively, should I be worried?
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  check the chat logs about 10 min ago they booted someone who was obscene to ubottu
<guntbert> Mraedis: do you have a support question?
<Mraedis> Well
<Platyna> meho_r: Thanks alot. *hug*
<Surlent777> redvamp128: Really? heh, cool
<joerack> please help me .. I keep getting "Audio Playback does not work" everytime I open dragonplayer
<Mraedis> I'm new to Ubuntu
<kurrata> [T]ank:  try setting it manual maby it detects it wrong. when my virtualbox was hanging my system i messed little bit with memory and it stoped doing it
<Platyna> prince_jammys: Bite me. :P
<Mraedis> Just cruising about
<prince_jammys> Platyna: get lost.
<Platyna> Have a nice evening boys. ;)
<[T]ank> kurrata: I dont see any setting for memory, only resolution.
<Mraedis> My computer sounds like a serverpark
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/27/#ubuntu-x.txt <http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/27/%23ubuntu-x.html>
<Mraedis> But that's because of the billion fans on it
<Mraedis> =P
<exodus_ms> have a problem with sound. I have a sb card that works fine but I cannot use the volume control to increase/decrease sound. When playing video/music through a player sound can be adjusted, but not from the master control found on the panel
<Cont|nuuM> anyone in here using a headless ubuntu vps with xforwarding?
<guntbert> Mraedis: this the ubuntu support channel, if you want just to chat please visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mraedis> Oh, sorry
<[T]ank> kurrata: testing now... see you later if it dumps me :-D
<Surlent777> redvamp128: I don't see any kick or ban notifications there
<Cont|nuuM> I've done it on gentoo np but having a hard time with ubuntu
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  correction /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/27/#ubuntu.txt <http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/27/%23ubuntu.html>
<glitsj16> exodus_ms: tried right-clicking the panel applet and checking properties, i believe you can set some soubd card related options there
<exodus_ms> glitsj16, thanks, ya I just found that option, adjusted the 'master' and 'pcm' volume
<acfrazier> How can I get dual monitors working?
<redvamp128> Surlent777:  check around 21:50
<glitsj16> exodus_ms: you're welcome, enjoy the soubd :)
<upof88> hi, i'm a total noob, so please forgive my noob-ness!
<kw0lf> Hallo
<exodus_ms> glitsj16, more than my neighbors :P
<glitsj16> lol
<[T]ank> kurrata: So far so good.... I will keep at it and see. thanks for taking the time to reply.
<guntbert> upof88: we all were once - please ask
<Lenin_Cat> how do I extract something with 3 processers
<kw0lf> I have a laptop together with an external monitor here. Is there a way to start the login (gdm) directly on the external one?
<BSG> If anyone was wondering about removing part/join messages in pidgin, there's a plugin, just look for it in the plugin directory under pidgin.
<acfrazier> How can I get my dual monitors working?
<kw0lf> I want to keep my laptop closed when starting, thats why..
<glitsj16> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal? Alternatively, should I be worried?
<acfrazier> I have an ATI card.
<gotcha> [T]ank stop writing "gotcha" ;[
<guntbert> !ot | BSG
<ubottu> BSG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acfrazier> glitsj16: I have an ATI card.
<upof88> thanks guntbert. i'm just after switching from winxp. i want to know if there is a xubuntu equivalent to winxp's mouse settings, for an external usb mouse?
<TheRealAnna> I need some freakin help!
<kw0lf> Anyone an idea?
<[T]ank> gotcha: wtf are you talking about
<TheRealAnna> I can't get stopmotion to work
<shear> hmm. can anyone tell me why my xorg.conf file in 8.10 is a grand total of 16 lines? Everything's working fine mind you, I have compiz enabled and all that, but I'm installing Arch on this machine, and I was just going to cut and paste from the ubuntu xorg.conf
<glitsj16> acfrazier: i don't use dual setup all the time, you might want to look at http://navetz.com/v/132/Simple-dual-monitor-setup-with-XrandR-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<TheRealAnna> digikam won't make an mpeg slideshow either!
<Cont|nuuM> I guess no one uses google in here...
<TheRealAnna> i looked everything up
<kurrata> shear:  ubuntu stores configs somewhere else
<TheRealAnna> I tried just about every tut out there
<unop> shear, the new Xorg is aiming to be as automagic as possible - not relying on a configuration file but generating one on the fly (though, you can stil force it to use a configuration file if you want)
<Cont|nuuM> note to self, never use ubuntu again
<TheRealAnna> i mean really if no one wants to help just say so
<Cont|nuuM> gentoo > ubuntu
<guntbert> upof88: sorry, I don't know about that, but please ask your question once again "to the channel" (= without a nickname in front), so that all will read it, not just me :)
<shear> kurrata, unop, can I then take a look at the settings ubuntu is using, in the xorg.conf format?
<shear> or is that all hidden away now
<racecar56> i manually remove gnome and installed XFCE, now my login screen is messed up, how do i install a login screen that goes with XFCE?
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal? Alternatively, should I be worried?
<kurrata> shear:  never found them when i tried to find them y-y
<Surlent777> racecar56: AFAIK, Xfce is meant to use GDM
<shear> kurrata, awesome :):P
<unop> shear, no unfortunately, but you can have a look at the settings its chosen in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheRealAnna> How to I update FFMPEG?
<shear> ty unop
<Huufarted> Anybody know a decent way to monitor bandwidth from the terminal?
<Huufarted> TheRealAnna, try this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jerem> bsr
<upof88> i want to know if there is a xubuntu equivalent to winxp's mouse settings, for an external usb mouse please and thank you!
<Dillizar> i have broken my Totem player is there i way i can fix it ??
<TheRealAnna> I have the latest version on Ubuntu
<guntbert> TheRealAnna: its the other way round: if someone knows an answer to your problem, they will most likely answer
<carpii> when i SSH to my servers in Konsole, and then use nano, hitting HOME just inserts a H character. How can I fix this so the keyboard maps correctly ?
<TheRealAnna> I did the get update too
<TheRealAnna> nothing
<TheRealAnna> i mean it worked obv, but the digikam and stopmotion will not convert my slidehsows to videi
<TheRealAnna> *video
<glitsj16> racecar56: run "gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup" and check what session you have active in the general tab, xfce session should be an option
<kurrata> Dillizar:  delete .totem in home or reinstal it
<racecar56> brb
<shear> unop, one more thins if you don't mind. is this change an xorg thing, or an ubuntu thing
<unop> shear, Xorg in general .. though most distros still have to take 'advantage' of this autoconfiguration
<Dillizar> kurrata, its not in home and i have tried to reinstall it
<Surlent777> quick question: should trying to install kubuntu-desktop mark displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends for removal? Alternatively, should I be worried?
<TheRealAnna> I'll try the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade again
<shear> unop, insteresting. Well, obviously Arch hasn't done it yet. Back to hacking xorg.conf piece by piece then i suppose
<shear> ta
<glitsj16> Surlent777: quick answer: no worries
<unop> shear, arch might have something like xorgconfig (or similar) to aid you
<kurrata> Dillizar:  find /home/acc -name *totem* try this to make sure it isnt there
<j0hn> #
<shear> unop, it does, but it doesn't work perfectly
<upof88> i want to know if there is a xubuntu equivalent to winxp's mouse settings, for an external usb mouse thank you!
<unop> carpii, try setting  TERM=xterm  or  TERM=rxvt  -- it might fix it
<BSG> Huufarted: vnstat
<Surlent777> glitsj16: can you elaborate slightly? I want to make sure that I can run GNOME/KDE/Fluxbox without anything messing up; I don't intend to switch to KDE exculsively
<o0splitpaw0o> nicklas_:  just type in /join #nameofchannel
<glitsj16> Surlent777: that's by design, i don't think even regular ubuntu-desktop in intrepid doesn't have displayconfig-gtk anymore, the kubuntu desktop you are installing will have alternative packages to get the same functionality
<SuperMoos> What would be a good sensor viewer , such as SpeedFan in Windows ?
<Xamusk> I just looooove those kernel panics :( can anyone help me with that?
<Dillizar> kurrata, i am now sudo apt-get remove totem
<Surlent777> glitsj16: ok, I'll take your word for it...here we go.
<ubuntuphr3k> Xamusk, depending on what kind of kernel panic ...
<Dillizar> kurrata, and now install
<BSG> SuperMoos:  lm-sensors
<Huufarted> BSG, thanks.  :)
<SuperMoos> BSG, how do I use it
<nicklas_> ok, now i have registered the #moonos channel, try connecting to it and see if it stays there when i shut down my irc client
<Xamusk> ubuntuphr3k, the problem is that I can't find what's causing it, so I have no idea what's its kind
<BSG> SuperMoos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<redzheb> how i can to delete directory in ubuntu
<BSG> There's a couple applets/applications, gdesklet and gkrelm that work with it
<acfrazier> Is there anyway using BigDesktop to change my resolution to 2560*2048? It defaults to 2048*768 and that's just too big.
<oHnoez> who can help me with grub?
<oHnoez> please pvp with me
<oHnoez> (A)
<upof88> please provide a link which explains the main differences between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<acfrazier> or rather 2560*1024
<BSG> I am trying to get my EEEBuntu EEEPC 900s webcam to work with Stickam.com.  After reinstalling the x86 flash plugin, I am still unable to access the grayed out "Settings" unless I visit the adobe settings page online.  Using Flock, I'm able to get a single webcam capture before it shuts down.  I'm trying to figure out how to get the two to work.
<redzheb> how i can compile alsa driver
<TruthTaco> i wanna download some cool shit for ubuntu
<TruthTaco> anyone know some cool shit i can download
<Huufarted> is there a command that can show all of your apt-get commands you've ran in the past?
<chupy> i have a problem with my headset when i record in sound recorder its sounds good but in skype sounds awful what cant it be?
<zash> Huufarted: history | grep apt-get
<bruenig> Huufarted: history | grep apt-get
<bruenig> wut
<Huufarted> thanks!  :)
<zash> bruenig: wat
<bruenig> hmm
<acfrazier> So how can I change my resolution for BigDesktop?
<acfrazier> I want it to be 2560*1024
<BSG> You can read more specifics about my problem on the eeebuntu forums.  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<TheRealAnna> well I did the get update and the get upgrade, Stopmotion still will not convert my slideshow to video
<Xamusk> ubuntuphr3k, there's nothing about the panics in the logs
<guntbert> TheRealAnna: as I see it, you have a problem with a special application - right?
<TheRealAnna> Yes + I posted the problem in the forum
<TheRealAnna> I removed a lot of un used programs
<guntbert> !who | TheRealAnna
<ubottu> TheRealAnna: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntuphr3k> Xamusk, when you see the actual kernel panic, what does it say specifically?
<TheRealAnna> well i am talking to whoever wants to help me figure this thing out
<TheRealAnna> I feel like smashing my computer
<guntbert> TheRealAnna: you might get better results by asking the developers of you app
<guntbert> *your
<evil_tech> exit
<evil_tech> exit
<TheRealAnna> HA! When it comes to me i never seem to get a response!
<Huufarted> bruenig or zash (or anybody else) is there a way to list the history from a previous terminal session, say yesterday?
<glitsj16> chupy: don't know about soundrecorder, but http://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2009/02/recording-application-sound-ou.html might offer an alternative route
<bruenig> Huufarted: history has all of the history you got
<bruenig> Huufarted: if you want more history, you need to set the history size to be larger
<TheRealAnna> Well is there a way where I can add additional codecs to FFMPEG?
<kurrata> Huufarted:  in your home thers text file basg history or something like that
<chupy> thanks
<Huufarted> bruenig, does it carry over from previous sessions?
<BLACKthroat> Is the setup/config for lirc the same for intrepid as it is for hardy?
<TheRealAnna> I did the get update and ugrade (worthless nothing as I have ecerything updated)
<bruenig> Huufarted: yes
<bruenig> Huufarted: it is based on numbers
<bruenig> Huufarted: so the last 1000 commands for instance
<Huufarted> bruenig, thanks.  :)
<guntbert> TheRealAnna: you are repeating the same sentences over and over again, why don't you ask the developer of your app?
<BSG> He left
<BSG> or her
<qcjn> is there something like hotkeyp available under Ubuntu ??
<kurrata> system_preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<ubuntuphr3k> qcjn - yes
<ubuntuphr3k> nevermind kurrata already told you
<picca> anyone here managed to get ubuntu 8.10 working on a philips x55
<qcjn> :)
<nomiculus> if i copy to /media/cdrom0 and then put the disk into another machine running ubuntu it says its a blank disk ... i've used cp filename /media/cdrom0 .... why is this pls anyone
<BLACKthroat> can someone please point me to a guide for setting up lirc in intrepid?
<qcjn> ok, thanks
<timsandtoms> ;_; I formatted one of my flash drives in Gparted, and now I can't do anything with it. It mounts, I just can't write to it, or read the folder it now randomly has(Lost+found)
<guntbert> nomiculus: I would not expect to find a burner under /media/cdrom
<ubuntuphr3k> BLACKthroat - go to your terminal
<ubuntuphr3k> and type sudo apt-get install -y lirc
<Mraedis> What's lirc?
<BLACKthroat> ubuntuphr3k, ok
<Mraedis> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<guntbert> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 392 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Mraedis> Oh
<davide_> oi
<ubuntuphr3k> yeah its for remote controls
<Huufarted> wow...  the 'man history' page is the most convoluted garbage I've ever seen...  how do you increase the size of the history it maintains?
<davide_> ca va
<Mraedis> Thought it was some kind of IRC thing
<ubuntuphr3k> yeah
<ubuntuphr3k> heh
<guntbert> !fr | davide_
<ubottu> davide_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BLACKthroat> can't quite do that yet because i'm in the middle of a top chef episode =)
<nomiculus> ok fine now i'm using gnome to do it
<davide_> je se pa lo fe jen  sui portugues
<BLACKthroat> ubuntuphr3k, do you know much about pvr-350 and mythtv?
<guntbert> !pt | davide_
<ubottu> davide_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<davide_> pa cull
<Mraedis> !pt davide_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt davide_
<Mraedis> ?
<Mraedis> :p
<Mraedis> Oh
<davide_> es rasista ha se cull
<guntbert> !pt > davide_
<ubottu> davide_, please see my private message
<psyk> hi guys, may someone can help me,..i wanna install an external usb dvb-s tv card, but on its webpage are just windows drivers provided (EasyWatch USB).. is there an way to get it working?
<timsandtoms> I formatted one of my flash drives in Gparted, and now I can't do anything with it. It mounts, I just can't write to it, or read the folder it now randomly has(Lost+found). How do I make it work again?
<qcjn> ubuntuphr3k: how can i add application so i can put a keyboard shortcut ??
<BLACKthroat> ubuntuphr3k, i already have it installed to the newest version. how do i run the configuration for it?
<hatter243> Hrm... firefox / thunderbird just flipped out for some reason I can't discern. I was at a black screen saver and my password prompt never came up, so I sysrq oom_kill and it killed thunderbird and firefox and I'm back alive again...
<InsomniaCity> Anyone got any idea on why Nautilus is opening new mount points in gqview instead of nautilus?
<ziggles> hi guys is there  a way i can tile all of my open windows in gnome?
<jbuncher> ziggles, if you have compiz enabled, ctrl+shift+up
<ziggles> jbuncher, hmm.... i do have compiz enabled but that does nothing
<lorenzosu> My audio is completely "crackling", help please!
<Surlent777> ok, I thought that I had deleted EVERYTHING related to KDE, but now I see that that is not the case, and compiz STILL wants to start up with KDE. Is there any way I can possibly make compiz NOT start up with KDE, but only with GNOME?
<ziggles> jbuncher, any idea where in CompizConfig settings manager i can look to check my key binding?
<hatter243> !puregnome | Surlent777
<Nefasto1> Hi all!
<ubottu> Surlent777: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<jbuncher> ziggles, check under the "scale" plugin
<Surlent777> hatter243: I'm not sure that'll help =(
<hatter243> ...compiz starts up with kde? What do you mean?
<Nefasto1> I´m having a little trouble getting WebDAV running on linux... I´ve followed the Subversion document on help.ubuntu, done it step-by-step, but the error message leaves me no where else to go!
<psyk> can nobody help me with my tv card? :(
<Nefasto1> could someone please spare a couple minutes just to put me in the right track? Google didn´t help much.. :S
<Surlent777> hatter243: I mean, when I first set up KDE, it used KWin exclusively, and GNOME did it's thing and booted up Compiz. So, being bored one day, I decided to see if Compiz would work nicely with KDE4. It did, but then I wanted to go back to a "pure" KDE (KWin), and it won't let me. Compiz keeps turining itself on every time I boot into KDE.
<ziggles> jbuncher, dang, dont see anything in there... ne other ideas? :)
<jbuncher> ziggles, sorry, none
<ziggles> jbuncher, oh well... thank you for the help
<acfrazier> is there any way to increase my resolution size in BigDesktop? 2048*768 isnt cutting it, I
<BLACKthroat> how do i know if im using mceusb or mceusb2?
<miro> ciao a tutti
<acfrazier> would like a larger resolution
<Nefasto1> anyone?
<darrend> hi.  I have a problem with a  music player (UMS) that used to be recognised and mounted when I plugged it in, but no longer is.  Where do I start looking to troubleshoot this?
<acfrazier> darrend: Did you try a different port?
<darrend> dmesg shows the device is recognised, so I guess it's udev somewhere, but where?
<darrend> acfrazier: ^^^
<darrend> I can mount/umount it manually (as root) but obviously it's tedious - especially as root then owns all the files/dirs on it which is annoying for transferring files
<nicklas_> http://www.moonos.co.cc/
<n8tuser> darrend -> udev rules are in  /etc/udev/rules.d/   look into each script for your device
<BSG> I'm having a problem with flash in eeebuntu.  You can read more specifically about my problem here.  Thanks,  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<BSG> Flash adn webcams, sorry to be unspecific.
<acfrazier> How can I increase my resolution using BigDesktop
<claudio> hola amigos de ubuntu. soy nuevo en linux y deseo recuperar todos estos años de ignorancia y malintenciones de microsoft volcandome a linux
<darrend> n8tuser: ok.. I see it listed in 2 of the udev scripts..
<Surlent777> claudio: nosotros hablos ingles aqui
<claudio> oh, donde puedo chat en spanish?
<darrend> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Surlent777> si, #ubuntu-es
<victoria> hello
<victoria> i need help :)
<Surlent777> so do we all :)
<claudio> ok amigo
<Huufarted> !ask | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Athunye> victoria: Just ask :)
<ziggles> guys, any suggestions on where to find some cool themes for gnome?
<rww> !themes | ziggles
<ubottu> ziggles: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<claudio> please guide
<Huufarted> lol ubottu is getting a workout today
<Surlent777> claudio: /join #ubuntu-es
<Huufarted> claudio, /join #ubuntu-es
<Huufarted> haha
<Surlent777> beat ya :D
<claudio> tank you
<acfrazier> How can I increase my resolution using BigDesktop? I'm stuck with 2048*768 but I want 2560*1024
<victoria> OKK GUYS :) Well I just download a new splash screen.. andd... i want to change it now.. but i cant found any option for splash screens.. mmm?
<Surlent777> claudio: de nada
<IdleOne> what can I use to convert .bmp to .jpg?
<Surlent777> victoria: what kind of splash screen? usplash? Compiz? GNOME? KDE?
<Surlent777> IdleOne: GIMP
<Surlent777> IdleOne: It can do almost anything
<IdleOne> Surlent777, ty
<miro> notte
<victoria> Surlent777: JUST UBUNTU GNOME I GUESS.. IM USING DEFAULT UBUNTU
<Surlent777> victoria: Try getting gTweakUI. Look for it in the Synaptic Package Manager
<WoodsDog> maybe someone can help me.  When I middle click my mouse (to paste, or to open in new tab in firefox), the cursor jumps up 5 lines and then pastes.  it's really annoying
<WoodsDog> anyone seen that?
<Mraedis> Do you have your middle mouse set to anything that jumps 5 lines? =P
<Huufarted> !caps | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<WoodsDog> don't think so
<Surlent777> Victoria: It should let you set a splash screen for GNOME pretty easily. Get startupmanager for usplash (the ubuntu logo with the bar). Just be careful when messing with this stuff
<darrend> so can anyone help with this udev thing?  I see the device recognised in dmesg, and I see /dev/sde created.  But no auto-mount occurs..
<nubcake> darrend: /etc/fstab ?
<rww> !fstab | darrend
<ubottu> darrend: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Brad777> Has anyone here ever had any luck getting a microphone working? I am using onboard realtek audio
<victoria> Surlent777: im confused now.. so i should get gtweakui or startupmanager for usplash?
<wolter> how can i create an archive format?
<darrend> nubcake: well it's not listed in there, but it's a removable USB drive - why would it?
<Surlent777> Brad777: Make sure that everything in the Volume Manager is turned all the way up
<Huufarted> !tar | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<victoria> Huufarted: sorry for hurting your delicate ears :)
<Surlent777> Brad777: And that the mic is plugged into the right hole...silly, but sometimes it's the little things :)
<_DEL> is there a way to change wallpaper in terminal, in using fluxbox instead of gnome
<Huufarted> victoria: it's merely simple netiquette
<wolter> Huufarted, i want to create a file that will hold ebook contents together, and when i open it, some script will pass an html to the internet browser
<darrend> rww: this is a hotplug device.. my music player
<Huufarted> wolter:  ebooks in what format?
<wolter> can tar let me do that? I don't want to compress
<wolter> Huufarted, html
<wolter> Huufarted, all packed in a Some Book.book
<wolter> file
<Huufarted> wolter, tar archives them into a file but does NOT compress it.  Why do you not want to compress it?
<Surlent777> _DEL: there is. It's the fbsetbg tool. Look at it's man page
<wolter> because its just to wrap the files in one single file.
<_DEL> aight, thank ya Surlent777
<Surlent777> _DEL: np
<wolter> Huufarted, anyway, thats awesome i think.
<Huufarted> wolter: I understood that, but the speed of computers nowadays there won't be any performance issue with compressing them at the same time.  HOwever, Tar will archive them without compression.  Not sure you can really do anything with it unless you pair it with a shell script to untar and execute a command
<hmw> wow - my ubunut wakes up, when i connect to it via ssh. How does that happen and where would I configure the behaviour?
<Huufarted> wolter:  tar SOUNDS like it would be an option.  Compression is optional.  'tar cvf /filename.tar file_to_archive.html' or to compress:  'tar xvjf /filename.tar file_to_archive.html'
<J-_> Is it possible to adjust the size of my ext3 partitions that already have Ubuntu on em with a GParted disc so I can dualboot with another codename?
<Huufarted> wolter:  tar SOUNDS like it would be an option.  Compression is optional.  'tar cvf /filename.tar file_to_archive.html' or to compress:  'tar cvjf /filename.tar.bz2 file_to_archive.html'   (I typed the previous line wrong)
<wolter> Huufarted, yeah, actually that's the idea
<Huufarted> J-_, gparted will do that perfectly.
<wolter> Huufarted, so, if a tar file is not compressed, untaring it would last nothing?
<Huufarted> wolter: repeat that please?
<J-_> Huufarted: Cool, thanks. :)
<wolter> well, techically, my computer would save the work of uncompressing the file, and it will just change its location, right?
<dtcrshr> anyone knows a nice system wide audio equalizer?
<Huufarted> wolter, sorta.  tar will add a BUNCH of files to a single container
<Huufarted> wolter:  compressing it will do the exact same thing, won't take any additional time, but will save a TON of space, especially with text files.
<nubcake> darrend:: well either setup UUID matching in fstab for that device for when its detected or look into pysdm
<Surlent777> so, does anyone have any idea on how to make Compiz stop startting with KDE4?
<Surlent777> starting*
<Xamusk> ubuntuphr3k, actually, everything freezes and scroll lock and caps lock starts blinking
<wolter> Huufarted, ok, so which tar should I use?
<Surlent777> ok, nm, I got an idea...time for science
<BLACKthroat> I've gotten to the point of testing my usbmce2 remote with irw, but do not see anything when i push buttons
<rww> wolter: tar cvf filename.tar file1 file2 file3
<Huufarted> wolter, if you want to compress it:  tar cvjf /filename.tar.bz2
<Huufarted> wolter, otherwise:  tar cvf /filename.tar file1 file2 file3
<Huufarted> wolter, sorry.  ON that first command you need to add the names of the files you want in it.  lol, that's important
<charchil> ola
<Huufarted> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<charchil> ai alguien conectado
<J-_> With dualbooting 2 Ubuntu installations, will I have to fool around with grub?
<rww> !es | charchil
<ubottu> charchil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BLACKthroat> #lirc
<BLACKthroat> oops
<Brad777> Surlent777: Everything is plugged in and I have the mic to where I can hear it but none of the applications I'm trying pick anything up
<fixerofthings> I have a question on Kubuntu..
<Huufarted> !ask fixerofthings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huufarted> !ask | fixerofthings
<ubottu> fixerofthings: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wolter> nice
<fixerofthings> why wont      sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf work in terminal
<Xamusk> ubuntuphr3k, and I get nothing in the logs
<Brad777> fixerofthings: you need to do sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Huufarted> fixerofthings, use gksudo, not sudo
<Kirsch> hey all, my server got rootkit'ed... so i was forced to do a reinstall, does anyone have any typical guides that they usually follow to avoid this kind of thing?
<Brad777> or huufarted's idea works :-)
<J-_> fixerofthings: gksu
<Huufarted> Kirsch, don't install stuff unless you trust it and don't leave services open to root access
<nicklas_> hello, anyone fells like going in to #moonos and see if topic works?
<hmw> fixerofthings gksudo gedit ...
<stefan__> Where can I find the official wine channel? :x
<Kirsch> Huufarted: i've only installed apahce, mysql, and postfix
<rww> fixerofthings, Brad777, Huufarted: gksudo for GNOME, kdesudo for KDE.
<fixerofthings> thanks both :)
<Huufarted> Kirsch, SOMETHING got executed as root if you got a rootkit
<Kirsch> Huufarted: right...so i installed the new system...
<wolter> Huufarted, hah yeah
<Kirsch> and i'm seeing that apache is being run by root but only by 1 instnace, the rest are www-data
<J-_> With dualbooting 2 Ubuntu installations, will I have to fool around with grub?
<Kirsch> this is straight out of repository
<mahalie> ﻿oops, i installed the default netbeans ide...for java dev. searched apt-cache, anyone know if the php version is in repo? couldn't find it
<Huufarted> kirsch, it's hard to give you advice unless you know what caused the security oversight to begin with
<fixerofthings> so, kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf then?
<rich> anyone know how to downgrade from janty to intrepid?
<rww> fixerofthings: that should work, yes
<rich> jaunty
<rww> rich: you can't
<rich> really??
<rich> ugh . .
<mrwes> rich, reinstall
<rich> noooooooooo
<rww> !downgrade | rich
<Kirsch> Huufarted: http://pastebin.com/d1aba31e
<ubottu> rich: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rich> that whaty i hoped i didn't have to do
<SirTophat> that lastest release sure does look great
<SirTophat> I can't wait for the next beta
<fixerofthings> is posting a link acceptable- i have one more question..
<nicklas_> yes, the topic resets if the channel is empty :-S
<Kirsch> Huufarted: does line7/8 look odd?
<rich> yea . . .but my moniter is not found
<mrwes> rich: you have /home on a separate partition?
<wolter> Huufarted, do you know bash? I just need some help with an if snippet
<rww> fixerofthings: yes, it's fine as long as it's on topic
<Huufarted> !ask | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_DEL> who here knows fluxbox well?
<rich> no
<rww> rich: the installation and upgrade instructions for jaunty explicitly state that you shouldn't upgrade to jaunty if you're not comfortable with random and pervasive breakage.
<rich> i backed up though
<mrwes> rich: well when you reinstall do so :)
<rich> i know that
<rww> rich: then restore your backups
<rich> i can't get my internal card to work
<Huufarted> Kirsch, it looks ok to me.  It does need to run as root.  Apache should be good to go.  My guess is your previous installation, you installed something that wasn't Kosher.
<fixerofthings> with this website, http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html, and since im using KDE, i would subsititue kdesudo for Sudo as recommended on the site?
<Kirsch> Huufarted: i wonder what it could have been, everything i installed was from repository.
<rww> fixerofthings: you use kdesudo for graphical applications and sudo for terminal-based ones
<Huufarted> Kirsch, perhaps you got hit by an SQL Injection Attack?
<Kirsch> Huufarted: are there any services that could be more vulnerable?
<fixerofthings> so then, but the first question i asked was a terminal based?
<rww> fixerofthings: looks like all of the uses of "sudo" in that page are for terminal-based commands, yes.
<Huufarted> kirsch, official repositories?
<Brad777> rww: i use sudo on both
<rww> Brad777: you shouldn't
<Kirsch> Huufarted: yep
<Brad777> rww: why not?
<rww> !gksudo | Brad777
<ubottu> Brad777: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rww> same reasoning applies to kdesudo
<Brad777> rww: so if i'm using gnome i should use gksudo?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> heyguys
<fixerofthings> okay, Graphical means- non essential applications, where as terminal= esentials?
<rww> Brad777: you should use gksudo to run graphical apps as root, yes.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> anyone know a good program to convert video files to dvd images?
<rww> fixerofthings: terminal means things that you run in a terminal and that don't create separate windows. graphical means applications that don't run in a terminal
<_DEL> graphical looks pretty, terminal is just words, fixerofthings
<Huufarted> Brad777, not on Ubuntu, but on Windows, DVDShrink
<Brad777> rww: and kde is kdesudo?
<rww> Brad777: yep
<Bsims> I am looking for a simple to use way to do web dj on linux, I want it to work with amarok if possible
<danbhfive> Kirsch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardenedUbuntu/
<ohletmeinnowjesu> anyone know a good program to convert video files to dvd images?
<xSlack> Does anyone know why I cant access my router from 192.168.1.1
<Brad777> xSlack: that's not the ip address prolly
<danbhfive> ohletmeinnowjesu: check out getdeb.net   I think they have a good listing
<_DEL> ohletmeinnowjesu, there should be a shell script to do it
<Huufarted> ohletmeinnowjesu,, not on Ubuntu, but on Windows, DVDShrink.  I don't know of any Ubuntu programs for it
<rww> xSlack: what type of router do you have?
<fixerofthings> Im just confused, as i would use kdesudo for kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but just plain sudo for the things on the site.
<TeslaTony> xSlack: What brand is your router? Some don't go in through that IP
<_DEL> ill try to find one
<xSlack> I was just in the router the other day with that addy
<xSlack> Now it wont load
<rww> fixerofthings: the things on the site run in your terminal. kate is a graphical application.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> no ubuntu software to make dvds from avi files?
<Bsims> fixerofthings: basicaly you use ksudo for graphical applications and sudo for shell applications
<fixerofthings> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I got it :P...
<mrwes> ohletmeinnowjesu, DeVeDe
<fixerofthings> thanks :) for the help... yall are nicer than other distro sites so far :P...
<Bsims> ohletmeinnowjesu: try k9copy
<trksh22> would like help, if possible, my keyboard is acting up and I have yet to find a solution. Arrow keys prompt screen shot and the 6 keys above those don't work... Please and thank you :)
<Guest42926> hello
<oshua86> hello guys, I am trying to install the bitchx client, doing sudo apt-get install bitchx and it wont work
<_DEL> brasero is the only dvd burning proggy i use
<TeslaTony> xSlack: If everything else is working fine, then you probably changed the address to access it through. If you made the connection secure you may need to type https://192.168.1.1 instead
<oshua86> it cant find the package
<Kirsch> danbhfive: interesting, i've never seen this before, but it seems more like a spec, i can't see any howto docs... am i missing something>
<rww> !bitchx | oshua86
<ubottu> oshua86: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<nicklas_> everyone, to keep channel topic even if empty: /msg chanserv set #moonos keeptopic on
<dudu> ubuntu-br
<rww> !ot | nicklas_
<ubottu> nicklas_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ohletmeinnowjesu> Bssims im trying out devede
<dudu> ubuntu-br
<trksh22> ohletmeinnowjesu have you tried getdeb.net? A lot of the programs there worked for me!
<dudu> boa noite a todos
<danbhfive> Kirsch: no, I don't think you arent missing anything.  But it may be one of the best resources.  I'm not really sure.  I thought I saw that there was an email list that you could join and post to...
<trksh22> 0would like help, if possible, my keyboard is acting up and I have yet to find a solution. Arrow keys prompt screen shot and the 6 keys above those don't work... Please and thank you :)
<sileni> hey guys im on ubuntu intrepid, and i have a .mp4 file and i want to play it in my dvd player so i need to convert it to vcd. What is the best way to go about doing this on ubuntu?
<oshua86> anyone help with the bitchx?
<mrwes> sileni, you can convert it to DVD with DeVeDe
<trksh22> sileni go to getdeb and get DeVeDe
<rww> trksh22: try running the following from the command-line: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard
<mrwes> sileni, or Avidemux
<sileni> mrwes, thank you so much for the quick response
<Kirsch> danbhfive: got it, thanks! i might look into it if all else fails.. i hate waiting for responses considering that i'll probably get hacked in a few minutes.
<rww> oshua86: bitchx is unmaintained, has unfixed security problems, and has many bugs. It's been dropped from Debian and Ubuntu for these reasons.
<Bsims> I am looking for a simple to use way to do web dj on linux, I want it to work with amarok if possible
<sileni> mrwes, if i convert it to dvd format will i still be able to burn it to a cd-r and play it in my dvd plaeyr ?
<mrwes> sileni, your welcome
<bombshelter13> oshua86: no, but i can recommend irssi!
<rww> !bitchx > oshua86
<ubottu> oshua86, please see my private message
<mrwes> sileni, no...try Avidemux and it has presets for VCD
<trksh22> rww: thanks, but it didnt work :(
<redvamp128> oshua86:  did you enable multiverse?  amd there does not appear to be an intrepid version of that ..  Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- bitchx <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bitchx&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<sileni> mrwes, sudo apt-get install abidemux works, is that ok ?
<oshua86> rww, thanks...which is a good command liken IRC client?
<rww> oshua86: irssi is the most popular one
<oshua86> i am currently using ircii, but it doesnt have any colors and its dificult to read because of it
<deniz> can someone please help me solve my mnemosyne launch problem? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6810901#post6810901)
<sileni> mrwes: avidemux is awesome, it says rebuilding frames. so i clicked ok... and its rebuilding now do you know what it is doing... i don't want it to screw up the file so that audio and frames are off
<blip-> hi,  this question is probably asked very often here.    I'm running 8.04 now.  I want to reinstall because too much is messed up and I'd like to start fresh.  would installing 8.10 be a good idea if I value stability ?   what about repo size and updated version software ?
<rww> trksh22: can you copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link to the page it creates, please?
<rww> blip-: Ubuntu 8.04 is supported until April, 2011. Ubuntu 8.10 is supported until April 2010. 8.10 has newer software, and is used by more people. 8.04 has older software, but is theoretically a little more stable.
<nicklas_> anyone fells like changing distribution? :-D
<rww> nicklas_: as I already said, this channel is for Ubuntu technical support. For other topics, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Nytrix> nick, not really
<exmachina> i can't wait till I can play FFX on linux =D
<exmachina> only another 30 minutes
<BSG> I'm having a problem with my eee pc 900, the webcam, and flash in eeebuntu.  You can read more specifically about my problem here.  Thanks,  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<Nytrix> nicklas_, not really
<blip-> rww: thanks for the info.   how come 8.04 which is older is supported for more years than 8.10 though ?
<prince_jammys> blip-: it's a Long Term Support version
<rww> blip-: 8.04 is a Long Term Support release. They're supported for 3 years from release instead of the normal 18 months.
<KenBW2> if im looged in to a non-admin account, how do i issue a command as an adminstrator?
<KenBW2> logged*
<Nytrix> ken sudo
<rww> KenBW2: sudo commandname for command-line stuff, gksudo commandname for graphical stuff.
<KenBW2> rww: as stated, im not on an admin account
<dtcrshr> u can use sudo
<KenBW2> rww: but there is another account that is admin
<Nytrix> kent, u can still type sudo
<w33d5> does anyone know a quick way to ln -s the full path of all the folders within a directory?
<rww> KenBW2: oh, I see, you mean you're not in the sudoers file either.
<Nytrix> Kenb, u can still type sudo
<nicklas_> what was the command to find out what kernel you are using?
<Nytrix> KenBW2, u can still type sudo
<dtcrshr> !visudo
<wolter> Huufarted, does the tar mind extracting a file that its not named parallely to its compression method?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo
<KenBW2> rww: crrect
<rww> nicklas_: uname -a
<hmw> for testing purposes, i created a subnet behind my notebook, but i didnt want to reconfigure the system. I just configured the second IF, set up dhcpd and activated f'wall and forwarding, which works. But after a while, I keep loosing the IP address of the subnet's IF and I dont know why. Log talks about martian source. Please give me advice on how to track this down
<dtcrshr> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Huufarted> wolter, elaborate please?  Not sure what you mean.
<hmw> (i mean, i started and configure all the stuff in the terminal by hand)
<yorky501> hey quick one, how do I set programs to run on start up
<wolter> Huufarted, if I named my tar.bz2 files to foo.some, would tar extract it without problems?
<wolter> or does it need a tar.bz2 handle?
<Bsims> wolter: should just work, try it and see
<Nytrix> !start up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start up
<Nytrix> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rww> KenBW2: If you know the password to the admin account, you could do "su adminusername" to get an interactive shell running under that account, then use sudo as normal. There might be a better way of doing it that I don't know about, but that should work.
<wolter> ok Bsims
<yorky501> bzip files need a bz2 extension
<hmw> how can i start/restart the network manager at the shell, without permanently disabling it?
<KenBW2> rww: that should be fine thanks
<Huufarted> wolter:  it doesn't care about the extension as far as I know.  It looks at the content itself.
<hmw> wolter Huufarted - most Linux programs don't care about the file name (extension) - they look at the header to determine, what's inside.
<trksh22> rww, where can I find /etc/X11/xorg.conf???
<wolter> hmw, yeah, just wanted to check
<rww> trksh22: if you're using gnome, running "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal should open it.
<mais_> Hello, somebody knows why i cant browse my Gps reciver ? Klick here : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394294/
<hmw> wolter: but with tar i remember vaguely about one certain program, that can do more, if the extension is present. It might have been some setup thing. Don't remember more.
<Xamusk> can anyone help me with a random kernel panic?
<hmw> mais_ No idea. Try looking at the system's log files in /var/log/...
<Nytrix> #kernel
<trksh22> rww I appreciate you helping me with this! :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/124053/
<Nytrix> join #kernel
<Xamusk> thanks, I will
<nicklas_> ne, dags o gå o sova nu, tack för all hjälp o gonatt
<yun-haow> how can iam install this : scriptkitties tclplugin
<Stix> hello
<hmw> Xamusk Try looking at the system's log files in /var/log/...
<Xamusk> hmw, there's nothing useful in the logs
<wolter> Huufarted, how do I tar.bz2 a directory? it's giving me trouble.
<Stix> My external hdd randomly re automounts
<Xamusk> not even the panic's indication
<alixx> hello everyone, i have a question that im hoping someone can help me. im new to ubuntu and i just installed it on my XPS1530 notebook and whenever i try to use the touchpad, it freezes, then the mouse jumps all over the screen while clicking randomly. i can however use my wireless usb mouse, (whose transmitter was in the usb port while ubuntu 8.04 was being installed.. idk if that matters or not)... any farmilliar with the issue or know 
<hmw> Xamusk - I feared so. If you don't find a pattern behind it, it will be hard to find out. You could remove hardware, exchange RAM modules and see, if it continues to happen.
<Xamusk> hmw, it's a brand new laptop
<Nytrix> probably the touchpad is messed up
<hmw> Xamusk - too bad. My first guess would have been damaged or overclocked hardware.
<Xamusk> yeah
<Bsims> Xamusk: run memtest86 on it
<hmw> Xamusk - do you have another operating system on your machine? Does it crash, too?
<godoshian> hello can repartition a 120GB drive and format it fat32 with ubuntu and please tell me how
<alixx> nytrix, do you know of anyway to correct or reset the hardware/driver
<Xamusk> I thought it was the nvidia video card, but I uninstalled the proprietary drivers and still have a problem
<Nytrix> no sorry
<Bsims> godoshian: gparted
<w5ew> how do I mount a UDF Volume in 8.10 ????
<hmw> godoshian - you sure about FAT32? These days, you would be happy with NTFS in most cases, too.
<Xamusk> hmw, I have Vista, but I haven't been enough in it to crash
<Xamusk> Bsims, nice idea
<godoshian> hmw, well how do i defrag NTFS with ubuntu?
<hmw> Xamusk - if it would crash, too, it would strongly indicate hardware problems. How often does the panic happen?
<Bsims> Xamusk: also install sensors and see if its overheating
<milligan_> I have a perl process dominating my cpu usage, but it's being executed by www-data. How can I figure out what file is being run?
<elkastor> with the cd install
<Bsims> godoshian: man fsck
<elkastor> it ask you how you want to frag your disk
<Nytrix> alixx, try to disable it then enable it back again
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: "top" ?
<rapha> How can I share my printer over the network to another Ubuntu PC?
<rww> trksh22: did you log out and back in after running that unset line I told you earlier? apparently it might require that.
<hmw> godoshian - uhm. You wouldnt usually defrag. Maybe with windows or even some Linux tool, but I dont know of any. Most people, I know, just copy the stuff to another partition/tape and then copy it back - e voila - defragged.
<ziggles> where can i buy a cheap computer?
<mrwes> rapha,: open your browser and point it to http://localhost:631 -- the CUPS Web GUI
<milligan_> maxbaldwin, top is where I see the process, and the command is "perl" .. run by www-data. Taking a look at the strace, it's just doing some kind of select, that's failing.
<rww> trksh22: I'm looking up some alternate solutions in case that doesn't work, though
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: You didn't write the perl file then.
<trksh22> rww: I have not, but I will do that and return! Thanks for helping!
<Akuma> hello, I seem to have some problems with my network adapter and kernel 2.6.27 on intrepid: my wireless adapter doesn't work and my ethernet adapter doesn't ping anything even though it shows up with an IP address and I can ifup and ifdown
<milligan_> maxbaldwin, no. I want to know what user has started the job .. and what the file contains.
<rapha> mrwes: I found out about that address with Google, but what do I do there?
<hmw> Akuma - can you ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: ps auxw | grep www-data
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: ps auxw | grep perl
<Akuma> I didn't try that
<maxbaldwin> should limit it down to just one process
<node357> please help, I installed restricted nvidia driver and now my screen will not go past 640x480
<Nytrix> alixx, try to disable it then enable it back again under System>Preferences>Mouse>Touchpad
<mrwes> rapha, you can add a printer; It might see it on the network, or you can add it using IPP - Internet Printer Protocol
<maxbaldwin> and then you can optionally kill it with     kill 'pid'
<Barridus> is brasero just problematic?
<rww> Barridus: works fine for me :/
<Xamusk> hmw, it's random
<Akuma> that said, when I rebooted under 2.6.24-19
<mrwes> Barridus, use K3B
<Akuma> it would work again
<hmw> Akuma - maybe your firewall is blocking? To completely clear all rules, you need to issue iptables 4 times with certain params: http://pastebin.com/m5782edee
<Brucey> how can you view a file to see which backup was store or file date modification?
<hmw> Xamusk - once an hour/day/week/century?
<evride> hey dudez i got a bad problem
<Akuma> firewall on the box I just upgraded?
<Barridus> arwes, isn't k3b for kde?
<evride> lots of rights problems
<milligan_> maxbaldwin, www-data 17373 99.5  0.4   4696  2444 ?        R    Feb19 11872:44 /usr/sbin/apache/log <- that's the perpetrator. That file doesn't exist though.
<evride> i cant edit the applications menu
<mrwes> Barridus, it'll run in GNOME too
<Xamusk> Bsims, I'm trying to install lm-sensors, but the sensors applets says no sensors were found
<evride> program to edit the menu never starts
<hmw> Akuma - possible. Can you ping the localhost? (127.0.0.1)
<Xamusk> hmw, from 2 to 10 times a day
<hmw> Xamusk - i
<Akuma> I'm rebooting
<Nytrix> evride, right click Apps menu
<Akuma> I'm going to try that
<Brucey> how can you view what backup is the latest one? in ubuntu
<rww> !lm-sensors | Xamusk: try these instructions for lm-sensors
<ubottu> Xamusk: try these instructions for lm-sensors: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<evride> nytrix i've tried
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: That looks normal. is this a server you are on, or a home computer?
<milligan_> maxbaldwin, server
<Brucey> or to view a file that was modified , to see the date of modification/ creation
<evride> seems my user rights is all screwed up
<Droopsta915> My internet history cleares at the default setting, is there any way I can retrieve it?
<hmw> Xamusk - I'd let one or more terminal windows open, running tails over the log files. Maybe you can find a pattern somehow.
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: you might get it solved quicker that I could help in #ubuntu-server
<milligan_> maxbaldwin, look at how long it has been running for though ... and how much cpu it's consuming
<Nytrix> evride, maybe u have the panel locked
<node357> please help, I installed restricted nvidia driver and now my screen will not go past 640x480
<maxbaldwin> because I'm not so sure about it... :P
<Bsims> Xamusk: man sensors... think you need to run sensors-detect or something like that
<Nytrix> unlock it
<evride> earlier i couldn't change the open with on a file
<grandrew> hi all! does anybody remember how that cute proggy to have another X user session nested in a window is called? is it in apt repo?
<evride> cause i didnt own the right folder
<rww> grandrew: xnest?
<evride> and before i couldnt open up synaptic cause i wasnt root or something
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: ouch... If it was me, I'd kill it. but that might mess something
<evride> even tho i was
<Nytrix> evride, is the panel locked?
<evride> no
<Nytrix> the i dont know
<evride> user rights or something is all screwed up
<grandrew> rww: maybe :-P will check thanks
<maxbaldwin> milligan_: try rebooting and see if it resolves itself
<evride> file ownership stuff like that
<Nytrix> some1 here might
<rww> grandrew: although I think it's recommended to use xserver-xephyr instead now
<Barridus> ok i will try k3b, arwes, thanks
<rapha> mrwes: I have it added now on the client PC, but when I try to print the test page I get "client-error-not-found"
<Xamusk> Bsims, thanks, just using sensors-detect gave me the hint on what module to load
<Barridus> i couldn't get brasero to burn a data DVD on 3 different machines XD
#ubuntu 2009-02-28
<mrwes> rapha, did you use IPP ?
<grandrew> rww: hm. will do both
<Akuma> hmw: it pings 127.0.0.1
<Xamusk> Bsims, 45 C on both processors
<Akuma> I also just installed linux-backports-modules-generic, and my wireless works as well
<Xamusk> hmw, I've looked at the logs and seen no pattern
<hmw> Akuma - type "ifconfig" to find the IP address of your network card. Can you ping it?
<Akuma> however I still can't do anything with eth0
<trksh22> rww: I want to say THANK YOU!!!!!!! It worked! I forgot my username so I had to restart my whole computer. I wonder if Open Office had anything to do with it?
<Akuma> I can ping my own IP
<Akuma> being 192.168.99.103
<evride> like i was saying, earlier today I someone got onto the actual root account in ubuntu after installing the very latest Nvidia driver (i quit out of X Windows server), it said my username was root and i could do whatever i wanted without typing in my password, since then i've been haviing to change ownership of files and many other settings to make my user account control files, settings and folders
<mrwes> rapha, did you allow sharing of the printer on the other computer?
<mrwes> damn
<Bsims> Xamusk: Hrm not over heating then
<Xamusk> and it would be pretty hard to keep a terminal running always because that thing is pretty random
<Brucey> can anyone help me please? i want to see a file that was recently put in there, however i see 3 copies of it in 3 directories, with the same name, i want to see the latest one, anyway i can see the date of the file was made?
<hmw> Xamusk - I meant, let them run, so that you always can see, what is written to the logs. With time you might find a pattern, by remembering, what was called/done just right before the next crash.
<maxbaldwin> ...?
<Nytrix> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maxbaldwin> what's -e flag do?
<mrwes> rapha, did you allow sharing of the printer on the other computer?
<Akuma> my wifi adapter can now ping the router as well
<hmw> channel itself is spamming??
<rww> trksh22: awesome, glad I could help :). I'm not exactly sure on the cause, but it looks like it might be a weird edge case with certain keyboards and some upgrades... hopefully it won't happen again :)
<Akuma> lol
<BSG> I'm having a problem with my eee pc 900, the webcam, and flash in eeebuntu.  You can read more specifically about my problem here.  Thanks,  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<Pricey> maxbaldwin: Please see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pricey> Nytrix: Was that to me?
<hmw> Xamusk - that's the way I would approach random lockups, if I can't exchange hardware (which would be the first, I'd try)
<rww> Pricey: did the Floodbots stop clearing ban exemptions or something?
<Nytrix> :-)
<Brucey> can anyone help me please? i want to see a file that was recently put in there, however i see 3 copies of it in 3 directories, with the same name, i want to see the latest one, anyway i can see the date of the file was made?
<node357> how do I get my resolution beyond 640x480? the resoltion control doesnt allow a higher resolutiuon
<trksh22> rww: Yes, lets hope not! Anywho, thanks again!
<hmw> Brucee - ls -l FILENAME
<Brucey> thanks
<Pricey> rww: ish
<Zaz> Is there any way I can add a script that will run any time the computer boots, under a specific user?
<Xamusk> hmw, then I guess I should start using Vista for some time?
<rww> !startup | Zaz
<ubottu> Zaz: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Brucey> hmw : -bash: -: command not found
<Nytrix> !script
<Xamusk> that sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script
<hmw> Xamusk - yeah, would get you a step further.
<Nytrix> !scripting
<Daft_Punk> !linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<hmw> Brucee without the trailing - sorry.
<rww> Brucey: Just "ls -l FILENAME"
<Zaz> nono, its a terminal server without a screen, I only ssh to it
<Nytrix> !scripts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts
<hmw> Brucey just "ls -l FILENAME"
<Dextl> Im new to Linux, can anyone help me to understand how Wine works?
<viezerd> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Daft_Punk> !msg
<Nytrix> !wine
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<usser> Dextl, what do you want to know?
<UncleD> I am using apache and vsftpd un ubuntu. I created a user with ftp access and when the user uploads files to their directory, they are permission denied via www until they are manually chmod 4755'd. Is there a way to automate this?
<Dextl> Im trying to get WC3 to work
<Dextl> but when I run it, my screen just goes crazy
<usser> UncleD, umask and setguid on the directory
<Nytrix> !wine | dextl
<ubottu> dextl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<weatherkid> Can someone help me with a Atheros Wi-Fi Card
<node357> how do I get my resolution beyond 640x480? the resoltion control doesnt allow a higher resolutiuon
<azlon> how can i make an ISO of my current HDD so i can restore at any time from a live CD?
<UncleD> Folders uploaded and created are set to "drwx------ ", I want them to be "drwsr-xr-x"
<UncleD> usser: umask?
<rapha> mrwes: Oh I found the problem, I had tried to rename the printer on the client ... if you don't do that then it works
<rww> Dextl: do you have 3D accelerated drivers for your graphics card? do you have compiz disabled (you should)?
<BSG> A ghost, azlon
<mrwes> rapha, yah it has to be the exact name
<Guest57061> how do i remove and install (reinstall) every single python related data on my comp using terminal?
<flame> omg
<flame> hey guys
<Dextl> I do have the 3d accelerated drivers, but I dont know what that second thing is
<flame> :D
<Akuma> hmw: yea, pings fine, 127.0.0.1, 192.168.99.103 but doesn't go outside
<flame> I love ubuntu !
<hmw> azlon - either you mount the file system form a live cd and use tar, or you google for the "Linux Recue" boot cd.
<weatherkid> Can someone help me with a Atheros Card?
<azlon> BSG: ghost? isnt there a cmd i can run from terminal to make a bit for bit backup in a gzip or iso file?
<hmw> azlon "Linux Rescue" of course
<Nytrix> join #python
<usser> UncleD, edit the /etc/profile a umask at the bottom umask 002 corresponds to 775 permissions. umask sets all files that are created to have certain permissions, 775 if umask is 002
<UncleD> usser: in technical terms, what is the name for my problem?
<usser> UncleD, permission problem :)
<UncleD> usser: ahhhh
<UncleD> usser, i didn't realized that.
<weatherkid> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hmw> Akuma - enter "route". 1) does it come up immediately, or does it hang for a short while? Please pastebin the output.
<Nytrix> Guest2029, join #python
<Nytrix> Guest57061, join #python
<Daft_Punk>  is there a way to have the icon text (for the icons on desktop) to be readable on light AND dark backgrounds? (like in windows)\
<evride> hey nytrix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6811591
<SJr|Work> I need to make the kubuntu 8.10 alternate installer cd bootable off of USB in Windows, how can I do that.
<node357> HELP PLEASE
<evride> thats what i meant
<hmw> akuma - can you ping the gateway? (Router)
<Guest57061> Nytrix, why? i'm asking a linux question
<Akuma> nope
<Akuma> not with this kernel
<Akuma> when I boot the other one, it works fine
<Nytrix> :-)
<rww> SJr|Work: Download unetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/) and either use its built in list of ISOs or download the alternative ISO and specify it in the program
<hmw> Akuma - aah you changed the kernel!? Did it come with the updates or did you create a new kernel?
<Akuma> it came with the updates
<UncleD> usser: umask worked, now i jsut need a list cuz 0002 made it drwxrwxr-x
<Nytrix> evride, reinstall ubuntu
<Akuma> when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<evride> seriously?
<flame> guys I want to remove package config files and clean up from ubuntu server
<flame> any help how to do that ?
<flame> for example
<evride> no ideas at all?
<Nytrix> i dont know
<Daft_Punk>  flame, use one line for your question so its easy to read
<evride> besides that
<evride> k
<Akuma> that said, it works normally when I am on 8.10 with 2.6.24
<usser> UncleD, umask is reverse of the permissions so if you need 755 umask has to be 022
<flame> sorry Daft_Punk
<Nytrix> evride, someone else might be able to help u
<flame> you know a solution ?
<rww> evride: How did you "start X Windows again"?
<Akuma> but I get this problem with eth0 on 2.6.27-11
<rww> evride: i.e., which command did you use?
<flame> I can do that from GUI but I use CLI now and I don't know how
<flame> any ideas ?
<Daft_Punk>  no sorry flame i dont know a solution for your particular issue, just keep asking your question every couple minutes, all on one line and hopefully someone that knows the answer will respond
<hmw> Akuma - I see. For your pitty, I never upgraded successfully. I would guess, that the Network Manager has some headache now. Please ask someone else or try google with keywords like "upgrade ubuntu network problem" or similar.
<flame> thx Daft_Punk
<Akuma> ok
<evride> rww: it was  - sudo startx
<Akuma> Thanks for the help
<zash> sudo startx?
<zash> why sudo
<evride> ya
<evride> cause i was in the sudo mood
<UncleD> usser: thanks all is perfect now :)
<rww> evride: there's your problem. You shouldn't have used sudo
<evride> didnt think it would cause a big problem like that
<zash> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<david_> Hello xD
<Dextl> Can anyone help me figure out how to get Warcraft3 to run correctly?
<evride> well just one like of code can cause all those problems?
<Daft_Punk>  evride you should never run ubuntu as root...
<rww> evride: sudo runs commands as root. running sudo startx... runs startx... as root
<Nytrix> Dextl, what wrong with it?
<evride> i mean one line*
<evride> i didnt mean to daft punk
<usser> UncleD, no problem, if you want the files in the dir to be owned by a certain group google for gsuid
<Dextl> it just stops working when I alttab or switch workspaces
<evride> rww:but why would it change all my rights and permissions and stuff
<Daft_Punk>  evride ubuntu is open source, meaning you can break it easily, especially if you run as root and delete some system files accidentally, that is why you should never run as root
<evride> didnt mean to daft, lol
<hmw> rww evride - it is strongly advised, not to run x as root. You can run certain programs with gksudo (think of nautilus).
<evride> sorry
<rww> evride: Because sudo startx makes Xorg and GNOME run as a root user, but doesn't change your environment variables, so they still use your home directlry and stomp all over it.
<slerder> Hi everyone. Im having a bit of a problem. Ever since today when I have my vlc window maximized i cannot see the top menu bar (organe) with the quit, maximize and minimize buttons. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<evride> so i should chown my home directory?
<rww> evride: try sudo chown -R evride:evride /home/evride (replacing evride with your username).
<evride> and make all sub folders mine?
<rww> evride: yes
<evride> k
<Daft_Punk>  evride, since you ran your account as root (not the root account) it re-wrote permissions for all your files and messed them all up. the best thing to do at this point is backup any important data you have and reinstall ubuntu from the livecd
<rww> evride: get out of that root xorg session first, if you haven't already
<caveman26> How do I find out what video driver im using, and how do I configure it in 8.10? xorg.conf is practically blank...
<Daft_Punk> evride, unless you want to preserve your system you have to do some chmods
<slerder> Hi everyone. Im having a bit of a problem. Ever since today when I have my vlc window maximized i cannot see the top menu bar (organe) with the quit, maximize and minimize buttons. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<evride> im already out rww
<rww> Daft_Punk: chowns, actually, and we already gave him the command
<Daft_Punk> rww, yeah sorry
<rww> evride: okay, then just run that sudo chown -R thing and it should fix things
<evride> aw thanks dudez, it works
<rww> caveman26: there's an Xorg log in /var/log/. It'll say somewhere in there. xorg.conf is practically blank because xorg autodetects most of its settings now.
<caveman26> ok
<hmw> slerder: only VLC does that? Maybe it still has all the window gadget, but they are simply out ouf the screen? Hold ALT and try dragging the window, by clicking at some unused space right in the middle.
<caveman26> how do I manually change them?
<DEA7H> if i ask a question about 8.04 am i likely to get a response as i know 8.10 is out now?
<rww> evride: You're welcome. In the future, "startx" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" would be better than "sudo startx" ;)
<rww> DEA7H: 8.04 is still supported, yes
<evride> ya, i'll keep that in mind
<rww> caveman26: change the driver? Add the required command to xorg.conf. Settings that are put in there override the autodetection.
<caveman26> ok.. so I can still use the xorg.conf.... thats good
<hmw> evride: if you like being root, you might want to look the the -i switch of sudo.
<caveman26> TY
<rww> caveman26: you'd put a ``Driver "drivername"`` line in the Device section, specifically
<Akuma> I have another problem: sessions are not remembering my running applications between logins in gnome
<Akuma> any one know how to solve this?
<sethyy> bonjour tout le monde
<evride> hmw:will that keep me in root all the time?
<blip-> toot
<dibblego> how can I view the network traffic of each process?
<flame> but why
<rww> Akuma: System > Preferences > Sessions > Options > check "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<rww> !fr | sethyy
<ubottu> sethyy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<[_flame]> nice
<hmw> evride - its like "su", but works also, if the root account is "disabled" as it is in ubuntu.
<Akuma> yea, it's checked
<slerder> hmw: yeah, only vlc does that... HOlding alt and draggin the window does not work.. I cant move it, its maximized.. I still have the Menu with Media, Audio, Video, etc, but that bar that has those options (audio media, video,) is replacing my task bar (applicaction, places, system)... What could it be?
<evride> k
<slerder> hmw thanks
<litb> hello all
<Akuma> rww: but it doesn't remember my applications between logins
<litb> does ubuntu use dash and not bash by default?
<hmw> slerder: if only one program does it like that, I dont know.
<Nytrix> Dextl, msg me
<hmw> slerder - you could look in your home directory for stuff like .vlc and delete it.
<azlon> hrmm
<usser> litb, dash for system shell, bash for user shell
<rww> Akuma: hmm, that's odd
<azlon> is there a way to copy the whole directory to a file?
<usser> azlon, mkisofs
<hmw> slerder - in hope on removing some faulty presets
<azlon> YEAH!!
<Akuma> rww: I agree, also happened after I upgraded to 8.10
<azlon> thanks
<hmw> azlon: tar
<azlon> !mkisofs
<rww> litb: /bin/sh is a symlink to dash. Users' shells are set to bash by default.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs
<bonez451> without digging into the man pages.. what simple commands could I run.. on either machine.. both of which are networked.. I can ssh to one machine from the other.. to move all the files, data. and applications from one to the other.. I don't care if it takes all night to run, don't need to compress....
<bonez451> suggestions?
<vertigo> does anyone know the solution to the mysterious "beige screen of death" problem
<usser> bonez451, dd
<slerder> hmw, nope didnt work..
<LjL> bonez451: err, while both machines (or at the very least, the target machine) are booted from a live cd, right?
<usser> bonez451, but you'll have to use livecd for dd since it copies entire partition/harddrive
<ziggles> damn dd over the network... that is Awesome
<hmw> slerder - did you log out and in again already?
<rww> bonez451: You'd use scp. Something like scp /path/to/copy/from username@destination_server:/path/to/copy/to
<DEA7H> excellent. finnaly managed to coax my Nvidia Quadro 64mb card to support a dualscreen setup. However, even though ive configured the monitors to use 1024x768, im only getting 800x600 on both screens and gnome is scrolling the desktop. xorg conf here: http://dorset.pastebin.com/m65dbea58
<bonez451> LjL   are you saying i should boot both fromlivecd?
<slerder> hmw, nope, simply reopened vlc..
<hmw> slerder: then relog, maybe youre lucky.
<LjL> bonez451: you're basically asking about replacing the entire disk on the target machine with the source disk - so, yes, you should
<bonez451> ok..
<kabukan> Anyone know how to get ubuntu 8.10 see my SATA HD
<Sylphid> can anyone tell me how to force an app to release my mouse and keyboard... specifically nexuiz
<bonez451> LjL   so, boot up both and then what would I run?
<LjL> bonez451: otherwise your system would stop working during the copy
<ziggles> anyone know where i can find a cheap computer?
<azlon> i have an external HDD plugged in, is the path to it /media/NameOfDrive?
<azlon> or is it /home/media/NameOfDrive?
<nellmathew> hey guys.. i was wondering, for a few different reasons i would REALLY like to use the "LiveCD" but what i noticed i have issues with is that my laptop's cdrom won't read the cds properly, so it freezes half way through while loading. i know this is the issue cause i had problems installing with alternate installer too, until i loaded the install up and right before "checking for cd-rom's" ect.. in alt
<hmw> azlon - should be /media
<LjL> bonez451: dd, as they mentioned, is an option. they didn't mention *how* you'd use it over a network - you can do that by piping it to "netcat"
<slerder> hmw, i found (googled, damn gotta love google) i used the command "metacity –replace". article here.. nice little read/tip metacity –replace
<Sylphid> ziggles, define cheap
<rww> azlon: probably the first. It could also be /media/disk/ or something similar.
<usser> ziggles, sidewalk :)
<Huufarted> azlon, normally yes but it should be located in /media
<nellmathew> install, i put it in an external cd.. how would i do the same with livecd?
<LjL> bonez451: scp is certainly another option, though
<slerder> hmw thanks anyway ;) that might just help you out in the future ;)
<ziggles> Sylphid, less than $500 and AWESOME :)
<bonez451> I am comfy with scp.. have used it often..
<bonez451> ok..
<ziggles> usser, lol... mine feels like it belongs on a sidewalk
<Scunizi> kabukan: are you trying to install and once you get past the first screen on the live cd then .. nothing?
<hmw> slerder - same as relogging. should remember that - how was the command to type? you can also install fusion-icon - lets you do it with the mouse, and you can switch off compiz temporarily without messing up its settings.
<ziggles> been looking @ slickdeals and the dell outlet, but was hoping someone awesome might know a better source for being cheap.
<Sylphid> ziggles, check out the custom builds that cnet does every so often
<hmw> slerder - not the same as relogging, but the same effect, i wanted you to cause
<LjL> bonez451: personally, since i'm not familiar with scp myself, i'd use tar piped to netcat, but that's a bit... crude, and i'm sure scp is a better option
<ziggles> Sylphid, what should i google to find it?
<Sylphid> ziggles, sorry... not cnet but toms hardware
<hmw> slerder - problem solved?
<Scunizi> ziggles: check out the "business" section on dell.. they don't package all the bloatware with those machines and they are less $$'s
<usser> ziggles, my first computer was from sidewalk, but on a more serious note, buy parts from newegg.com and assemble it yourself you'll easily fit in 300$ with a pretty beefy machine
<Sylphid> ziggles, looking
<vertigo> anyone familiar with the "beige screen" hangs after login screen problem
<Scunizi> kabukan: ping
<kabukan> Scunizi i can do everything till partitioning wont see drive
<nellmathew> ugh.. lol. is there anyway for me to use an external cdrom for LiveCD? (my bios doesn't support usb & i got my alternate install working by switching the ubuntu cd into the external cdrom right before "checking for cdroms".. my issue is that my laptops cdrom doesn't properly read the cds so i need to use the external..)
<usser> Scunizi, really, we're paying 1200$ for dell 755's with a 19" monitors
<Scunizi> kabukan: is it a 8200 chipset board?
<hmw> vertigo - thats probably not one single "beige screen" problem. Several problems could cause that. You could try switching to the console (CTRL-ALT-F2) and examine the log files or simply kill the X server with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE - in some cases restarting X helps.
<vertigo> it works when i boot from recovery mode and type "startx" but when it loads from regual kernel it hangs after login screen
<Scunizi> usser: ??
<bonez451> LjL just one problem.. the older machine, fromk which I hope to copy all the files.. had no CDROM in it.. can I still do this if i run at level 1, or whichever level would allow me to be unmounted and yet keep the networking intact?
<kabukan> Scunizi: GA-M61P-S3 (rev. 1.0)	 addthis_url=location.href;addthis_title=document.title;addthis_pub='angrakiller';Help      NVIDIA® GeForce 6100 / nForce 430
<usser> Scunizi, dell business section pcs, im just saying we pay 1200$ for optiplex 755 and we buy in pretty large bulks
<rww> bonez451: can it boot from USB? you could make a liveusb disk.
<vertigo> hmw: i have my nvidia installed correctly because i can get gnome to load just fine using the recovery boot option and then going to root and typing start x
<LjL> bonez451: should be doable. actually, the networking might not be *very* intact if it's handled by network-manager... but it should be if you just have it configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<bonez451> I guess I could do that.. with a thumb drive.. ok
<Scunizi> usser: ah.. I got a lappy there.. vostro 1401 upgraded mem, wireless & vid card 470 a year ago.. haven't checked in the last few months.. :)
<Sylphid> ziggles, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-e5200-radeon,2144.html .... they do one every few months
<hmw> vertigo - Maybe X is using VESA drivers, when you start from recovery. Check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log, when your screen hangs (ctrl-alt-f2)
<elad`> How do I install and run my own SMTP server?
<yun-haow> please join #hacker-ubuntu
<vertigo> thanks will do
<ziggles> Sylphid, thanks! checking now
<LjL> bonez451: if you know the syntax of /etc/network/interfaces, you should have no problems. if you don't, but have DHCP on the router, then just two lines saying "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" will be fine
<LjL> yun-haow: please don't advertize channels in here. thank you.
<bonez451> ok...
<rww> !smtp | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<usser> elad`, ubuntu should have a built in smtp server, sendmail, there are alternatives, exim, postfix. they are not that trivial to configure though
<yun-haow> iam sorry,,,
<Scunizi> kabukan: might be a couple of things.. bad drive (just experienced that myself), a drive that the archetecture can't be seen because of a bug in the kernel (I think that's where it is) or the chipset. If it's the chipset at the first screen on the live cd hit F6 and at the end of the kernel line after erasing quiet & splash put pci=nomsi.. that's what fixed my problem.
<hmw> vertigo - the log file is large. Dont let it confuse you, be patient.
<ziggles> right now i use a 32bit proc ... u guys think if i switch to a 64bit proc ill run into probs iwth ubuntu?
<ziggles> i can afford to wait till things get better
<bonez451> LjL  can I find a USB image on www.ubuntu.com? it is fairly easy to set up on a usb device? would a usb zip drive work?
<LjL> ziggles: no reason why you should
<kabukan> Scunizi will try doing it now
<LjL> bonez451: it's not *incredibly* easy
<rww> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<bonez451> LjL but with time and persistence. it's doable.
<rww> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LjL> bonez451: but are you sure you shouldn't just be doing it the way you said - from a single-user (recovery) mode system?
<ziggles> LjL, i'm sorry, what?
<rww> I get that mixed up all the time >>
<Pici> !usb
<elad`> In Eclipse's settings, I've chosen the compiler compliance level to be 6.0 by default, but when creating projects, java-1.5.0-gcj is my only option. Help?
<LjL> ziggles: i meant, i can't see why you'd run into problems
<chupy> does anyone know a voice changer for linux?
<ziggles> ah got ya.  thx :)
<LjL> ziggles: you can just keep using the 32bit version of ubuntu even on a 64bit processor
<ziggles> but 64bit costs more :)
<kabukan> Scunizi: if this works i wont have to do it again right it will see my sata drive always
<rww> ziggles: most relatively-new processors are 64-bit. The entire Intel Core 2 line, for example.
<nellmathew> is there anyway for me to boot the livecd off of a usb-externel cdrom without usb bios support? (maybe from within the alt installer or something?.. my internal cdrom corrupts data sometimes..)
<rww> ziggles: it's not the 64-bit that makes them cost more, it's the newerness
<hmw> chupy - what does voice changer program do?
<wolter> how can i create a tar from all the files in a folder?
<LjL> chupy: not voice changers per se, but "apt-cache search real time audio effect" will give you a couple of programs that can do stuff to realtime audio
<Pici> wolter: The tar manpage has some good examples.
<biouser> is there a recursive chown?
<LjL> wolter: tar -cf archive.tar folder/
<LjL> biouser: the -R option.
<rww> biouser: chown -R
<chupy> hmw LjL thanks audacity works?
<wolter> LjL, yeah, but that will put all folder's files inside folder. I want just to have all folders files loose inside the tar
<biouser> right, capitol R, found it in the man, was about to panic ;) ty LjL rww
<weatherkid> I need some help with a Atheros Card
<SuperMoos> How does one replace Speedfan with a program ?
<SuperMoos> (in linux)
<elad`> In Eclipse's settings, I've chosen the compiler compliance level to be 6.0 by default, but when creating projects, java-1.5.0-gcj is my only option. Help?
<LjL> chupy: no, not audacity, that's not realtime. i was thinking more "creox", "ecamegapedal" or "tapiir"
<Sylphid> can anyone tell me how to force an app to release my mouse and keyboard... specifically nexuiz
<litb> rww: oh
<ziggles> dell inspiron mini 9 netbooks are going for $185 right now.... geeze (with ubuntu)
<kabukan> Scunizi: doesnt see the drive at all in the partitioner tried using gparted it doesnt see the drive either, its a brand new seagate barracuda
<chupy> i am gonna tate all of them
<litb> is there some reason why to prefer dash for the system posix compliant shell to bash?
<LjL> chupy: if you don't need it real-time, though... then just about any soundfile editor (including audacity) will let you, for example, change the pitch of audio - and that's a crude but effective way to change a voice
<Pici> elad`: You need to tell Ubuntu to use a different java version: sudo update-alternatives --config java  (and perhaps javac as well)
<chupy> no i want it in real time
<wolter> is there a tar irc channel?
<rww> litb: dash is POSIX complient and a lot faster than bash
<litb> #gnu, wolter
<litb> oh
<LjL> wolter: sorry, didn't understand your concern here
<litb> i see
<wolter> LjL, do you understand me now?
<rww> litb: there's more info about it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<litb> and what about 4.0 ?
<litb> oh
<weatherkid> !atheros
<LjL> wolter: err... no
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hmw> chupy - you might google for a "vocoder" program.
<Pici> elad`: Actually, sudo update-java-alternatives should do them all at once
<rww> litb: bash 4.0 isn't in the repositories yet
<elad`> Pici, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java is the currently selected. Shouldn't that be the one?
<redzheb> please help with sound problem in my notebook. I have no sound at all
<b1n42y> has anyone run windows games in any xp virtual machines successfully
<wolter> LjL, uh ok. supposed i have file.cpp in folder/. I want to make folder.tar have file.cpp inside it, not folder/file.cpp.
<ziggles> b1n42y, solitare in vmware
<litb> rww: nice thanks
<chupy> hmw searching...
<b1n42y> ziggles: no 3d support?
<hmw> b1n42y - some of my programs refused to work, because the copy protection thought, the CD would have been a virtual CD.
<wolter> LjL, do you understand now?
<LjL> wolter: oh - yes, i do now. well, one simple way is to just "cd" to the directory first
<Kirsch> are there any anti-rootkit "helper daemons" that exist to notify me if one looks like its gonna be installed in a repository?
<rww> wolter: cd folder; tar -cf filename.tar *
<wolter> rww LjL thanks!
<hmw> chupy - a machine making robot voice in real time is called "Vocoder". I hope, you find some.
<LjL> Kirsch: a rootkit installed in a repository...?
<Kirsch> LjL: anti-rootkit
<LjL> Kirsch: ah, yes.
<azlon> im reading about mkisofs but there are quite a few tags, how can i create an ISO of my current filesystem using mskisofs?
<LjL> Kirsch: "chkrootkit" and "rkhunter"
<Kirsch> LjL: thanks
<azlon> mkisofs / /media/WD Passport/image.iso?
<chupy> i found an extention for xmms
<Kirsch> any preferences to either?
<LjL> Kirsch: standard practice according to google is... to use both
<rww> azlon: for a start, you'd want to change "WD Passport" to "WD\ Passport"
<Kirsch> fair enough :-)
<b1n42y> azlon: oh what you can create isos of current system... nice like ghosting ...
<rww> chupy: xmms1 isn't supported any more
<LjL> Kirsch: they don't really run in the background anyway - you have to run them manually when you want to check (although i believe the packages install a cronjob for you)
<azlon> b1n42y: yeah, i now have my system working exactly the way i want it, now i want to keep it for when i mess it up in a couple days :)
<chupy> :(
<LjL> Kirsch: if you want something that *actually* works in the background as a daemon, then i'm afraid you're out of luck... although you could use broader-scope security-checking packages that can monitor for changes to any files, for instance
<LjL> Kirsch: but those things aren't specific to rootkits, and can be annoying on a desktop install i suspect
<elad`> I installed Postfix, telneted to 127.0.0.1 and sent a message to my gmail account. It told me the message was queued. I then QUIT-ed. I can't see the message on my gmail account, neither in the inbox nor the spam folder. I take it that it wasn't delivered. Why? Is it still queued?
<Kirsch> LjL: understood, this is going to be on a server so...
<racecar56> gotta go bye
<Huufarted> azlon, if you have a large fs (> 650 MB) you can use a gparted live cd and burn your entire file system to an image over FTP to a local FTP server
<b1n42y> azlon: you could also setup virtualbox and mess with that b4 messing with your 'real' system
<Huufarted> b1n42y, good call
<rww> elad`: It's possible that your ISP is blocking you from running an SMTP server. Many do.
<elad`> rww, why?
<b1n42y> Huufarted: shanks
<elad`> Oh. Spam. Bastards.
<erUSUL> elad`: to avoid spam and open relays...
<LjL> Kirsch: well, "tripwire" is the first integrity checker that springs to mind to me (still not sure it works as a daemon), but there are more
<elad`> How am I going to learn about SMTP then?
<rww> elad`: exactly
<LjL> Kirsch: do keep in mind that using things like tripwire will mean that you get notified when *any* file in root is changed - even if you changed it and you know you changed it
<elad`> Is there some publicly accessible SMTP server I can interact with through the mail reader I'm writing?
<azlon> hrmm
<rww> elad`: to send mail? your ISP's smtp server or gmail's...
<elad`> Also, how do I use postfix to see if my ISP is indeed blocking me?
<azlon> i just want to create an ISO of my drive on my external HDD... im running a netbook so i cant burn it to CD or DVD
<elad`> rww: My ISP's server uses ESMTP. I'd like to start with the simpler SMTP.
<Kirsch> LjL: tripwire is a good idea, and i've actually written a script to do similar things, my server's been getting hacked pretty consistently the past few days, so if i need something like that, i may us ethat instead of a custom script.
<rww> elad`: oh. I think gmail's SMTP server has complications too.
<TJ-42> i
<Kirsch> rww: is gmail fucked up today for some reason? or was that me?
<elad`> rww, unless ESMTP is actually quite simpler, and you can direct me at an example of a session.
<elad`> rww, could I send you an email then, to see if it is indeed gmail?
<rww> Kirsch: 1) Please don't cuss in this channel, it's against the channel guidelines. 2) It's been working fine for me.
<TJ-42> I'm trying to copy files from an old ntfs partition and I keep getting the message "permission denied" on some, but not all, files, even when I use sudo... what could be wrong?
<Kirsch> rww: ok sorry
<erUSUL> elad`: send only local mail
<b1n42y> does anyone know if theres a way to convert ubuntus ext3 or reiser to ext4 and reiser4 respectively and is it wise to do so?
<elad`> erUSUL?
<rww> b1n42y: no idea about reiser, but Ubuntu Intrepid doesn't support ext4. I hear it's possible to do it in Jaunty, but Jaunty isn't supported here (try #ubuntu+1)
<LjL> Kirsch: you may want to apt-cache search for "integrity check", "intrusion detect", "file change check", you'll get a few good hits. i think (though i haven't tried yet) that if you add "dnotify" or "inotify" as a keyword, you'll likely narrow down the search to those programs that actually work as daemon (since dnotify is the infrastructure in the kernel that lets programs know when files change)
<bcurtiswx> anyone here good with getting a mail server to work correctly with ubuntu?
<rww> elad`: I use gmail, so I don't think I'm the person to ask ;)
<ryanprior> b1n42y: It's not very wise to do so, no. The gains aren't that great, and the risk is reasonably high.
<b1n42y> rww: thanks, i guess i'll wait till april
<erUSUL> b1n42y: for ext3 --> to ext4 is possible but not wise
<elad`> How do I see postfix's logs, or whatever, to see if the message is still in the queue?
<Kirsch> LjL: that sounds like a great way for me to go, thanks! i'm gonna do this now and see. thanks for the help!!
<b1n42y> THANKS
<propagandhi> bcurtiswx: ask a more specific question
<ryanprior> b1n42y: If you have good backups and you're running a high-performance system which needs every bit of performance, then it's probably a good idea to do a restore from backup after formatting as ext4.
<nellmathew> anyone know how i can mount an external usb cdrom & boot it from within the alt. install cd?
<elad`> elad@elad-desktop:~$ postfix start
<elad`> postfix: error: to submit mail, use the Postfix sendmail command
<ryanprior> nellmathew: What do you mean, from within the alternate install CD?
<b1n42y> ryanprior: im just trying to squeeze out every drop from my laptops 5400rpm HD
<elad`> oh
<elad`> sudo
<elad`> sorry
<FloodBot2> elad`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nilbus> has anyone noticed issues recently Totem streaming internet radio?
<LjL> Kirsch: but anyway i would also try to think of the root of the problem, as you say you're getting "hacked pretty constantly" - that's kind of worrying, isn't it? i mean, sure, *detecting* an instrusion is useful, but preventing them is even more so. does your server have and need very many services open to the internet?
<nellmathew> ryanprior: from within the command line maybe?.. my internal cdrom won't read cds properly.. and i don't have bios usb support.
<rww> b1n42y: pretty sure ext4 on a laptop isn't going to get you any significant performance gain
<bcurtiswx> i did the tutorial for how to set up a mail server at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer i see the messages in /var/mail/<my username>
<ryanprior> b1n42y: Ah. ext4 is mostly designed to allow higher performance for servers with big hard drives and make things nicer for system administrators. If you want better laptop performance, you should get a faster hard drive or SSD; filesystem changes won't affect you much, since 5400 rpm is always going to be slow.
<bcurtiswx> i installed squirrelmail
<MidtownNewbie> all: i have a usb thumb drive that i can't seem to use on any type of machine. i'd like to reformat it, but how do i know what /dev/sd# number it is?
<bcurtiswx> and tried using evolution
<bcurtiswx> but i can't get it to grab those messages into a mail GUI
<fearful> !enter | bcurtiswx
<ubottu> bcurtiswx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ryanprior> nellmathew: If you don't have bios usb support, you're probably going to be out of luck.
<b1n42y> rww: ryanprior: thanks looks like it just noatime and maybe writeback journaling for me then , yes?
<ryanprior> nellmathew: You might try netbooting, if your BIOS supports that.
<bcurtiswx> haha, ok, one more time here..
<stevetarot> is there a way i can kill my onboard PCI Intel video card so it doesnt load into Xorg
<elad`> rww, can I check if postfix has messages it didn't manage to deliver?
<b1n42y> stevetarot: bios?
<propagandhi> bcurtiswx: are u using pop or imap
<bcurtiswx> i did the tutorial for how to set up a mail server at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer i see the messages in /var/mail/<my username>, i installed squirrelmail, and tried using evolution, but i can't get it to grab those messages into a mail GUI
<bcurtiswx> im using imap
<propagandhi> and what errors do u see
<bcurtiswx> i've tried pop3 too, (i didn't restrict which i would use).
<stevetarot> b1n: i set bios to PCI but when i boot up it still sees my Intel card, im afraid this is messing up my boot
<bcurtiswx> propagandhi: nothing abnormal
<propagandhi> well what happens when u try to connect to the mailbox
<WarriorSlayer> ppl there's any way to mount a ext4 fs in ubuntu 8.10?
<bcurtiswx> nothing.. it asks for password.. then nothing gets downloaded
<WarriorSlayer> just for ro no write
<ryanprior> WarriorSlayer: You can mount ext4 as ext3 or ext2 for read-only access.
<WarriorSlayer> ryanprior: how?
<propagandhi> bcurtiswx: is anything recorded in the logs
<ryanprior> WarriorSlayer: Same command you would use to mount an ext3 or ext2 filesystem as read-only.
<WarriorSlayer> ryanprior: mount -ro source dest?
<b1n42y> stevetarot: didnt you say you want to kill your onboard gfx card
<b1n42y> pci*
<ryanprior> WarriorSlayer: mount -ro -t ext3 source dest
<rdz> is there a cool frontent for lame, that lets me convert a few tracks in one go?
<propagandhi> bcurtiswx: and which  did u go with courier, cyrus or dovecot
<illumin8> Question, how does ubuntu handel terabyte drives? any issues reported?
<stevetarot> yes, i have two video cards, one is onboard one is nvidia
<bcurtiswx> propagandhi: theres a nice test at http://www.zoneedit.com/smtp.html and it works, yes there are things in the logs, but its not error messages, "Feb 27 19:44:37 weather dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<username>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, TLS"
<Scunizi> rdz: ripperx
<WarriorSlayer> ryanprior: ty very much dude :]
<rdz> Scunizi, thanks
<stevetarot> but im afraid autoboot loads up the onboard one and not nvidia
<Spang> Has anyone asked google what the latest Ubuntu release is recently? :)
<Scunizi> rdz: it's in the repo's.. :)
<stevetarot> is there a way i can see wich video card xorg is trying to use
<rdz> Scunizi, very cool. already found it
<ryanprior> stevetarot: lsmod
<b1n42y> stevetarot: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hmw> my notebook has 4 primary partitions (ntfs system, huge ntfs data, swap, linux) and i need more. Can I convert a primary into an extended partition? Do I have to delete hda2 (ntfs data) and make it all new?
<Spang> http://www.google.com/search?q=latest+ubuntu+release
<Flannel> Spang: #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place for non-support questions
<ryanprior> hmw: You could resize an old partition with extra space on it in order to create a new one.
<hmw> ryanprior - i already have 4 primary partitions.
<rdz> Scunizi, i actually have wav files, no cd. do you know, if there is way to use ripperx to also encode wav files to mp3?
<Spang> Not so much a question, just thought google's answer might have been of interest. Apologies :)
<Drakeson> how can I add a new virtual font to my system (I want to instruct my system to show dejavu when it is asked for bitstream vera)
<Scunizi> rdz: hmmm.. never tried that one.. just a sec
<stevetarot> if I want to use NVIDIA PCI:2:0:0 is that something i should put in xorg.conf
<rdz> Scunizi, aha.. nevermind.. i guess you can only rip from cd
<b1n42y> by the way if anyone has encountered bottom panel getting stuck, disable animation in panel properties in configuration editor
<hmw> ryanprior - i already have 4 primary partitions, so I have to cancel one, to make an extended there. (you only got 4 partition entries. With extended you have max. 3 primary + several in the extended)
<Scunizi> rdz: not true
<rdz> Scunizi, the name says it all, doesn't it?
<ryanprior> hmw: You can create as many primary partitions as you acn stomach.
<rdz> Scunizi, ah... cool...
<hmw> ryanprior - no.
<Scunizi> rdz: you can do what you want.. open the configuration button and take a look.. you'll see an option to "convert from existing wav" to mp3
<hmw> ryanprior - not with the MBR (msdos) we are using.
<rdz> Scunizi, found it.. many thanks
<overmind> ey, what messenger support webcam please, i don't like amsn
<Scunizi> rdz: :) .. my paypal account is......
<hmw> overmind: skype
<Scunizi> overmind: ekiga  .. and it's built in
<b1n42y> stevetarot: if im not mistaken there should be a GUI program for selecting GFX card, which will dump it into your xorg file
<MidtownNewbie> All? Help with a usb thumb drive?
<Scunizi> not mounting?
<overmind> ok friends thank's
<MidtownNewbie> Correct.
<MidtownNewbie> Not even an option.
<ryanprior> hmw: Ah, you mean you aren't using LVM. That sucks.
<MidtownNewbie> But others do.
<b1n42y> stevetarot: have you tried system > admin > hardware drivers
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: check this out.. I just had to use it for an older mp3 player that won't mount anymore on ibex.. did on hardy but not 8.10  .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<hmw> ryanprior - yes, it does. Stupid me... guess I will resize the data partition and reinstall Linux to an extended partition.
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: I plugged mine in and then immediately typed dmesg into a terminal.. with that info I was able to use the mount command
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: okay, but i should've mentioned that the drive doesn't seem to work on *any* machine.
<ryanprior> hmw: Make sure you have good backups. Don't feel stupid -- the installer never says "Hey, it would be a really good idea to use LVM!" which it should IMO.
<stevetarot> Im afraid thats where my boot fails and hangs, its saying my nvidia card is on (0@2:0:0) but my xconf has a line "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: any linux machine or ANY machine?
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: any machine, linux or otherwise
<stevetarot> im working in shell right now because when i boot into gnome in safe mode most utilities dont work including the ones you gusy mentioned
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: once plugged in does lsusb return anything or dmesg?
<ryanprior> MidtownNewbie: It's busted then. Buy a new one.
<hmw> ryanprior - Still stupid me - I wanted 4 primaries, for whatever reason I might have had in mind.
<rdz> Scunizi, i still don't see, how you can set the sourcefile..
<bcurtiswx> Anyone, i installed an ubuntu mail server through the ubuntu guide.  Using dovecot, I seem to get the messages (as they are sitting in /var/mail/<my username>) but i can't retrieve them using a GUI (like squirrelmail or evolution).. can anyone help me find out why (i've searched the internet with no help, and logs don't show any errors).
<b1n42y> stevetarot: tried booting in safe mode?
<Scunizi> rdz: hang on
<b1n42y> stevetarot: ahh
<stevetarot> b1: safe mode works and its using my nvidia but regular kernal boot hangs
<rww> bcurtiswx: you probably need to use a mail reader that supports mbox. I think thunderbird can do that.
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior / Scunizi: lsusb does return something...  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp.
<rww> bcurtiswx: or "local mail delivery". I forget what exactly it calls it
<b1n42y> stevetarot: so can you boot in safe mode and try sys>admin>hardware drivers
<bcurtiswx> rww: will Mailbox make it so most e-mail software can get mail from my server?
<stevetarot> right now im reading Xorg.0.log but im not seeing anything special
<Sylphid> can anyone tell me how to force an app to release my mouse and keyboard... specifically nexuiz
<ryanprior> MidtownNewbie: Have you tried reformatting it?
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior: that's what i'd like to do, except i don't know what /dev/sd# it is
<stevetarot> ok hang on b1 let me reboot
<ryanprior> Sylphid: ctrl+alt+backspace kills X in a way that nexuiz shouldn't be able to stop.
<jcapinc> can anyone tell me what the purity package is and what it is used for?
<Scunizi> rdz: I think you just set the directory for where the wav files are located and the directory you want to mp3's to be then click "OK" to get back to the main part of the program and "scan".. I don't have any wav's to test sorry..
<stevetarot> but from what i can remember that doesn't work in safe mode, throws an error
<wng-> is it possible to use turbotax online w/ ubuntu? I swear there used to be a way to skip the system compatibility check
<ryanprior> Sylphid: If that doesn't work because X is borked, alt+sysrq+r puts the keyboard in raw mode, taking control away from x.
<badfish69> i have no sound in snes9x-gtk
<stevetarot> is there a command line equivalent of admin->hardwaredrivers
<rdz> Scunizi, there is no option to set source directory.. where have you seen it?
<Akuma> where does gnome keep the session files
<ryanprior> MidtownNewbie: It won't be a /dev/sdx I don't think.
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: you might be able to find the sd<x><x> location using dmesg
<Akuma> where all the data for the programs that should be running is?
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: i don't think i saw it in there
<b1n42y> stevetarot: mmm, i think there is actually
<Sylphid> ryanprior, i know ctrl alt backspace doesnt work because nexuiz catches it for some reason
<Akuma> like for when loging out and logging back in
<azlon> can anybody tell me why this doesnt work: sudo mkisofs -split-output -o test.iso / /media/WD\Passport
<Akuma> so my programs appear again
<Sylphid> ryanprior, ill try sys+r thanks
<stevetarot> im going to boot gnome in safe mode anyway
<Scunizi> rdz: it doesn't say source.. just "wav" directory and "mp3" directory.. I guess you have to accept that it might be smart enough to figure out what you're doing with the switches you've checked.
<wolter> with witch command do I access the default internet browser?
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior: i got the /dev/sd# idea from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/ ...  any other way to format it?
<b1n42y> stevetarot: more to do with X setup than hardware
<hmw> Sylphid - did you try kill -9 PROCESSNAME   ?
<b1n42y> stevetarot: cant remember how to invoke it
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: unplug it and plug it back in then check .. should be the last thing in dmesg from terminal
<Sylphid> ryanprior, can you tell me how to put it back to a normal mode?
<ryanprior> MidtownNewbie: Actually, when I put mine in it mounts it as sdb, so maybe that would work.
<stevetarot> what are you lookin for exactly
<Scunizi> ryanprior: MidtownNewbie unless he has other drives in the machine..
<bcurtiswx> rww: did you get my last message?
<ryanprior> Sylphid: I don't know. The only time I put the keyboard in raw mode is when my kernel is locking up and I'm trying to shut it down before it starts my 'puter on fire.
<avian> Question: I'm trying to setup a DHCP server to seperate out known and unknown clients into different subnets - does anyone know a good tutorial?
<stevetarot> damn in recovery mode my computer works perfect
<stevetarot> well almost
<Sylphid> hmw, im unable to because trying to switch to a console or a vty is unsuccessful because the game catches the keys and for some reason X does not
<b1n42y> you could also look into apt-get install insert nvidia-package here
<unop> Sylphid, how about CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<stevetarot> my video card works perfect that is
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior / Scunizi: shall i pastebin the dmesg output?
<ryanprior> MidtownNewbie: Ah, that came out wrong. I didn't mean "reformat sdb and see if that works"!
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: sure
<Sylphid> unop, tried... no go.. nexuiz catches it
<hmw> Sylphid - if you got sshd running, you could try from outside
<rdz> Scunizi, it doesn't find them..
<Brucee> how do i exit of the gui and go to terminal? i dont want to run a terminal, i want to exit out of gui
<stevetarot> okay i went to system->admin->hardware drivers and i got "failed to connect to /var/run/dbus"
<hmw> Bruceee - /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<avian> does anyone have a decent tutorial for getting a DHCP server to work?
<azlon> if i create an iso of / will that also add /media devices to the iso?
<unop> Sylphid, the magic sysrq sequence then.  heard of REISUB?
<rdz> Scunizi, i am running ripperx from the directory where the wavs are located, but it doesn't see them. i cannot hit the 'go' button
<Scunizi> rdz: sorry .. you might want to either search synaptic for mp3 or ripper, converter etc.. or read up on lame or mencoder which will also do it..
<bcurtiswx> rww: sorry my last question i meant maildir
<Sylphid> hmw, yes that should work ... my goal however is to put the game into the background to switch tasks
<b1n42y> stevetarot: so try sys>admin>hardware drivers ,by the sound of it in safe mode its using generic drivers for nvidia in normal mode it tries loading somehting else and fails
<Scunizi> rdz: you don't have to run it "from"
<Maior> I'm trying to debootstrap hardy onto my laptop (from Knoppix (I wonder if I should ask this in #knoppix)) - it validates the packages, it extracts the packages, then it fails with W: Failure trying to run: "chroot /mnt/hda1 mount -t proc proc /proc" - absolutely no idea why, google isn't being of much use
<stevetarot> correct
<Maior> any suggestions?
<Scunizi>  rdz from the directory.. just change the directory reference in Config..
<rdz> Scunizi, yo.. i know lame, but i am looking for  a way to convert several files in one go...
<avian> about that DHCP server...
<Sylphid> unop, yes im familiar with magic sysrq
<b1n42y> stevetarot: ok, have you tried installing drivers from command line
<rdz> Scunizi, yeah. the reference is './'.. so the path is ok
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior / Scunizi: http://pastebin.com/d77d23d94
<Scunizi> rdz: you can do that with lame and the find command.. I just don't know the particulars
<Brucee> hmw : says permission denied
<rdz> Scunizi, but thanks for your time
<stevetarot> i installed nvidia drivers command line yea
<Scunizi> rdz: sure
<stevetarot> they work great in safe mode
<hmw> azlon - I used the --exclude switch for making a full backup of my mounted file system. Look at http://harald.ist.org/LFS/lfs-diary/#a-working-backup for an example.
<berni> hi q: how i can i get the freespace of a NOT mounted NTFS partition
<dtchen_> Maior: try passing --verbose to debootstrap
<hmw> Bruceee: sorry, it is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<rdz> Scunizi, yo..i know.. but it needs some time to write that script.. and i am sure, that someone has already written it
<stevetarot> what is the difference between "recovery mode" and regular boot
<azlon> hmw: thanks
<Sylphid> unop, my app is still responsive, my goal is to toggle between an app that grabs keyboard+mouse from X and switch back to standard input
<unop> avian, you can get dhcpd to dish out IP address for clients with known MAC addresses - but that somewhat defeats the point of using a DHCP server in the first place. Also if you change the NIC on one of the clients, you have to reconfigure the DHCPd
<Scunizi> rdz: should be a sort one liner
<Sylphid> unop, trying to multi task gaming+ other
<berni> i need this for an opensource project i'm on
<avian> unop: Thanks, but I think most of that went over my head.
<b1n42y> stevetarot: less drivers generic drivers....
<b1n42y> i guess
<rdz> Scunizi, hehe.. right.. but still, you need to be comfortable with the bash in order to write it quickly.
<bcurtiswx> do mail software like evolution and squirrelmail read from Maildir ok.. (as i was just told they don't from mbox)
<rdz> Scunizi, i'll try anyway.. thanks
<Brucee> thank you hmw ! ;-)
<stevetarot> ahhh dang
<Maior> dtchen_: exactly the same output
<avian> unop: I really just want to seperate computers with known MACs into one subnet, and everything else into a different subnet,
<berni> hi q: how i can i get the freespace of a NOT mounted NTFS partition
<unop> avian, this should give you an idea - http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-networking/61735-dhcpd-conf-fixed-address-concrete-host.html
<avian> unop: Thanks
<b1n42y> stevetarot: smoko time, see if theres a difference in your xorg now, whilst in safe mode
<Scunizi> rdz: someone in here can do it in nothing flat
<stevetarot> will do
<unop> rdz, what are you trying to do?
<Brucee> hmw : seems to halt now, how do i start the gdm again?
<hmw> Bruceee: sorry, it is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<bcurtiswx> dtchen_: do you know a bit about mail servers?
<BlueAidan> question: I'm trying to get the most recent version of xfwm installed in intrepid.
<Scunizi> unop: rdz would like to batch convert some wav files to mp3 using lame
<hmw> BlueAidan: that wasnt a question.
<BlueAidan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/xfwm4 shows             4.4.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is available, but I only see 4.4.2-5ubuntu2
<unop> rdz,  for f in *.wav; do lame "$f" "${f%.wav}.mp3"; done
<BlueAidan> hmw: patience grasshopper
<rdz> Scunizi, i got some 'find' example somewhere... i just need to find it.
<Brucee> hmw : i stopped it, but seems to halt, is not responding to any commands , what can i do?
<BlueAidan> in synaptic
<berni> question: how i can i get the freespace of a NOT mounted NTFS partition
<hmw> BlueAidan: okay. I am the master of patience now.
<rdz> unop, ah.well.... that is cool as well.. many thanks
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior / Scunizi: (reposting in case you didn't see it the first time) http://pastebin.com/d77d23d94
<ryanprior> MidtownNewbie: I don't know what to tell you. USB devices are a mystery to me.
<BlueAidan> nevermind
<Scunizi> rdz: unop comes up with good stuff :)  .. he's been banging that keyboard for some time
<rdz> unop, it is running and saving me a lot of time.. ;-)
<unop> rdz,  find /path/to/somewhere -iname "*.wav" -type f -print0 | while read -d '' f; do lame "$f" "${f%.wav}.mp3"; done  # should work if you want to recurse into subdirectories
<MidtownNewbie> ryanprior: okay, thanks anyway.  Scunizi?
<rdz> unop, isn't there '-exec' for find as well?
<unop> rdz, sure .. but I hate using that because it's another level of quoting
<rdz> unop, already through
<hmw> Brucee - hmm. CTRL-ALT-F2 should bring up the console #2.
<rdz> unop, i see
<Brucee> hmw : thanks again
<Brucee> trying to get familiar with linux
<Scunizi> unop: do you know if lame also converts wma's ?
<unop> rdz,  find /path/to/somewhere -iname "*.wav" -type f -exec sh -c 'lame "$1" "${1%%.wav}.mp3"' _ {} +   # should do
<b1n42y> stevetarot: you could also try removing nvidia drivers in safe mode, then read
<rdz> unop, crazy.. i need to save that one..
<unop> Scunizi, i believe it does - but don't quote me on that - i prefer ffmpeg for most conversions
<b1n42y> stevetarot: !nvidia
<stevetarot> hey
<stevetarot> not sure what you mean, i do need my nvidia drivers dont I?
<ryanprior> b1n42y: instead use "!nvidia | stevetarot"
<b1n42y> thanks
<Scunizi> unop: would the command be the same just substitute ffmpeg for lame?
<b1n42y> stevetarot: well it sounds like you botched nvidia driver install
<b1n42y> !nvidia | stevetarot
<ubottu> stevetarot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> Scunizi, yea pretty much - except with ffmpeg you have to specify the input file with -i  -- in that case it's the "$1"
<wartalker> i want to install kde4.2, but need many dependencies, how i installl those
<stevetarot> hmm ok I will try to reinstall nvidia
<azlon> hmw: you mentioned
<stevetarot> what is the command to uninstall the driver?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<b1n42y> stevetarot: apt-get remove package name, i think
<azlon> hmw: you mentioned "Linux Rescue". i did a search for that in my package manager but was unable to find it. google search gives me tons of unrelated results... where can i find Linux Rescue?
<Scunizi> unop: I'll give it a shot with lame and see how badly these wma's sound after conversion.. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: thta'll ned sudo
<b1n42y> stevetarot: man apt-get
<unop> ActionParsnip, you a yorkshire lad?
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: it will tell him :D
<ActionParsnip> unop: aye, west yorsjire hardcore
<hmw> azlon: its not a ubuntu program, but another system containing an easy to use backup thing, it's very similar to Norton Ghost. Google for stuff like "linux rescue livecd download"
<unop> ActionParsnip, nice, south yorks here :)
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: i just like full commands
<Maior> oh, hmm
<ActionParsnip> unop: barnsley / sheffield?
<unop> ActionParsnip, sheffield
<wartalker> i want to install kde4.2, but need many dependencies, how i installl this one time
<ActionParsnip> unop: i'm leeds represent
<unop> ActionParsnip, I figured from your hostname :)
<ActionParsnip> unop: nice :)
<golpemaestro> hola
<Maior> "mount: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by mount)"
<Maior> probably not healthy
<IndyGunFreak> azlon: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=System+Rescue+CD&l=1
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: i got to go play tennis, help him out if my recommendations dont work, i thought i try seeing how no one picked it up
<Maior> dtchen_: ^^ (I found /media/hda1/debootstrap/debootstrap.log)
<ActionParsnip> unop: smal world eh
<bcurtiswx> Anyone, i installed an ubuntu mail server through the ubuntu guide.  Using dovecot, I seem to get the messages (as they are sitting in /var/mail/<my username>) but i can't retrieve them using a GUI (like squirrelmail or evolution).. can anyone help me find out why (i've searched the internet with no help, and logs don't show any errors).  im using mbox
<Royall> I'm having problems with my external HDD. I am unable to umount it (device is busy) and when I pull the USB and put it back in later, ubuntu doesn't recognize that it even exists without rebooting
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: whats the goal
<Scunizi> unop: nope.. lame was lame with wma's. no conversion at all.. so should the command read... for -i in *.wma; do ffmpeg "$i" "${i%.wma}.mp3";done  ... ?
<dtchen_> Maior: ouch
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: normal boot, he cant post x server, safe mode all good, so his nvidia driver install botched IMO
<Maior> dtchen_: indeed
<bcurtiswx> dtchen_: are you good with mail servers?
<Maior> dtchen_: really don't get why there's quite so much fail. going to try a random non-hardy thing
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: hello?
<dny> is it possible to open a new konsole window an pass some commands that are immediately exectued? like "konsole command" or sth. like that?
<unop> Scunizi,  errm no,    for f in *.wma; do ffmpeg -i "$f" "${f%.wma}.mp3"; done
<hmw> GParted wouldnt let me swapoff, neither did the command line version do it. What could be the reasons? (It seems, i am using 30% of my RAM right now)
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: yep
<Maior> dtchen_: ah
<Scunizi> unop: ah.. ok.. thanks :)
<unop> Scunizi, it's ffmpeg that takes the -i  not for (for is part of bash)
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: hey, um, so, my pastebin?  had a chance to take a look at it yet?
<Maior> dtchen_: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/hardy is a symlink to gutsy :s
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: sounds likely
<hmw> dny: gnome-terminal -x EVERYTHING HERE WILL BE EXECUTED
<unop> ActionParsnip, indeed .. but with ubuntu, the world's not so small after all :)
<ActionParsnip> unop: true true, if you 're in leeds dude look me up
<Maior> dtchen_: though actually, looking at symlinks, I suspect they use the name for things
<unop> ActionParsnip, sure :)
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip: his in the process of uninstalling and starting again after reading bots nvidia link
 * unop runs a physical traceroute on ActionParsnip  :)
<Maior> unop: for what it's worth - Essex/Cambridge ;)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> wow
<dny> hmw: ah thank you, i figured out for kde konsole it's -e
<ActionParsnip> unop: kirkstall uk, come on over
<unop> Maior, you exist in two counties? :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is ebox supposed to install and setup like 4573027320 different services?
<dny> but the window closes :(
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: sorry.. my irc client is acting weird when my nick isn't mentioned first in the line I don't get highlighted on this end.. can you repost it?
<Maior> unop: depends on time of year ;)
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: whats the username
<unop> Maior, ahh - I was beginning to worry then :p
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: http://pastebin.com/d77d23d94
<hmw> dny: -e looks like the thing that only takes the word immediately after the -e. In gnome-terminal -x is the same as -e, but the whole rest of the command is interpreted as to be executed. Might be the same in KDE.
<hmw> ryanprior - just deleted the swap and made an ext of it. Yeah! I dont even have to touch some fstab things!
<uptill3> Is anyone familiar with dpkg?  I'm trying to figure out how to duplicate some rpm functionality
<ryanprior> hmw: Just make sure you don't use it for swap space by accident. =P
<stevetarot> is telinit 3 safe to execute from shell when X is not running?
<unop> uptill3, somewhat. what do you want to know?
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: looks like it's seen but it doesn't respond with a /dev point.. have you tried looking for it with gparted?
<hmw> ryanprior - i am currently trying to activate hda5 as swap
<hmw> ryanprior - hda3 is my ext now.
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: will try, 1 sec
<unop> stevetarot, on debian/ubuntu, runlevels 2 to 5 are all the same -- it doesn't make a difference, but yea, you should be ok to do that
<dny> hmw: well my idea is to open a konsole window with ssh connection via hotkey
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: try '/hilight Scunizi', irssi highlights you even when your nick is at the end of a sentence (or anywhere, for that matter) then
<stevetarot> crap i got a segmentation fault
<stevetarot> why do I keep getting segmentation faults
<hmw> dny: i don't know the KDE terminal. If you encounter problems, you could try encapsulating the ssh command in quotation marks: "ssh user@..."
<uptill3> unop: I'm trying to figure out how to duplicate 'rpm -qa --changelog'
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: Thanks.. I typically do that but I'm ssh'd into a server on my lan that's fairly new.. Needless to say I'm still taming it. :)
<uptill3> unop: within dpkg, if it's even possible
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: ah, all right :D
<unop> uptill3, its been 7 years since I used any redhat - what does that do?
<uptill3> unop: it pukes out the changelog for all the packages installed currently
<b1n42y> stevetarot: seg faults are memory issues, or programs accessing memory issues if im not mistaken if it happens alot run memtest from boot cd
<uptill3> unop: I'm trying to port a script that uses that to search for patch names within the output to verify that certain things have been applied
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: love irssi.. and screen.. espicially with screen split horizontally
<unop> uptill3, I guess this is out of the scope of dpkg .. I think you might be interested in apt-listchanges
<stevetarot> should I re-install Heron Ubuntu, is it more stable?
<dny> hmw: i also tried that, but the window always closes, and a simple "konsole --new-tab" does not work... perhaps my installation is broken
<uptill3> unop: is that a package?
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: me too, but I have yet to try splitting it horizontally
<unop> uptill3, yes
<uptill3> ah, just found it
<b1n42y> stevetarot: whta version you using at the moment
<uptill3> thanks, I'll check it out
<stevetarot> the latest on the ubuntu homepage
<deddert> does anyone know of any at home computer jobs that work
<unop> uptill3, maybe, apt-listbugs too?
<b1n42y> 8.10?
<stevetarot> yes yes
<dny> hmw: now i got it. thanks for your help ;)
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: easy.. ^aS  then ^a TAB to switch from top to bottom.. ^aX to eliminate the split
<hmw> dny: Looks like the command is being executed and the terminal thinks, it wouldnt be needed anymore. Look at the man page.
<uptill3> unop: thanks
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: i don't think gparted sees the usb thumb drive
<deddert> is there a channel that knows about jobs from home that work
<b1n42y> stevetarot: 8.10 seems fine for me, how old is your computer ? when did you get seg faults?
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: that's quite possible.. if it doesn't see it and you can't find it with sudo fdisk -l or in dmesg then toss it.
<stevetarot> i get seg faults all the time i thought it was from not restarting correctly/unmounting
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: I guess, I'd need other windows for it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'm getting an error when I'm running ebox: (Error code: ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher)
<b1n42y> stevetarot: test your memory like i said
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and the interface seems all messed up
<homercycles> can anyone recommend a good note-taking/organizing program for Ubuntu/GNOME, kind of similar to KJots (for use with Kontact PIM in KDE)?
<Maior> dtchen_: so, I just umounted /dev/hda1, re-mkfs.ext3-ed on it, and re-mount-ed, and re-debootstrap-ed, and it worked...
<Maior> dtchen_: cheers though!
<b1n42y> homercycles: basket
<homercycles> b1n42y: thanks. I'll look into that
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: yeah, i'm pretty sure that fisk -l comes up with bubkes.  looks like i'm gonna have to toss it.
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: ?  no.. once you split and move to the empty half then ^ac to get a shell prompt.. when creating the split remember that ^aS is with a capital S .. not a small s which will change the flow control
<b1n42y> homercycles: thats kde but theres no probs in installing software made for kde into gnome
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: good thing is they are cheap and getting cheaper every day :)
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: ahhh, capital... :)
<homercycles> b1n42y: I have one already, I think VirtualBox uses QT libs
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: syntax.. syntax.. syntax  :)
<MidtownNewbie> Scunizi: thanks anyway for your help
<Scunizi> MidtownNewbie: wish I could have done more.. but you're welcome :)
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: thanks, this is awesome :D
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: It's like running two monitors.. once you do it . it's really hard to go back.
<homercycles> b1n42y: I want it to organise all the little chunks of code I've accumulated over the years (unless you know of a better code organizer/snippets collection thing?)
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: isnt that the truth.. (about 2 displays)
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: I used to for work. i find it excessive
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: now install surfraw and from a terminal prompt type ... sr google <search term> and see what happens..
<felixsulla> homercycles: snipt.net is pretty cool
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: lol, blasphemy! :)
<osiris> anyone set up a reverse proxy before ?
<homercycles> felixsculla: thanks, that's good to know, too (but I'm mainly interested in offline programs)
<harry_v> I hear alot about ubunto.Does ubunto have all the libs nessesary to prevent dependacyissues when installing rpms ?
<LjL> harry_v: Ubuntu doesn't use RPMs.
<IndyGunFreak> harry_v: first, its ubuntU.. and second, ubuntu doesn't use rpms
<elad`> Which of these is an authentication method? http://pastebin.com/d7d922d6
<osiris> ubuntu doesnt use rpms
<LjL> !software > harry_v    (harry_v, see the private message from ubottu)
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: I'd been using Terminator to do this, so far... guess I should have read screen's man page a bit more carefully :)
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: I'm hooked but have a hard time getting my wife to give me a kitchen pass to replace my last bad one.. and ActionParsnip until you're dealing with multiple docs that you need to reference on one screen and do something on the other.. well.. there is no need.. or photo editing..
<harry_v> what does it use
<IndyGunFreak> harry_v: its based on debian
<unop> !deb | harry_v
<ubottu> harry_v: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<osiris> .debs
<harry_v> okay
<LjL> harry_v: APT, the Debian packaging system. please check the link i gave you.
<Stupendoussteve> harry_v: .debs, and it has a package manager called apt that manages dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: IndyGunFreak: i RDP to abput 9 servers at one time so 3 I had monitors. I get by now working from home with a single display on a laptop
<harry_v> ive been using apt for 10 years now
<Stupendoussteve> Then you should be familiar with it ;)
<unop> hmm
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: elinks for the terminal is the easiest for me for web browsing.. also mutt for email tied to gmail's imap
<harry_v> very
<RantingHuman> Scunizi: as for surfraw, it's opening my non-default browser... (opera)
<IndyGunFreak> harry_v: then you should be fairly familiar w/ it
<LjL> harry_v: ok, but APT wasn't originally intended to be used with RPMs
<b1n42y> homercycles: ive been looking into note taking apps for my tablet pc basket wasnt it but it should be good for you alternativley google mind mapping, note organising linux... but i think youll like basket
<LjL> harry_v: APT is intended to be used with Debian packages, and that's what Ubuntu employs
<b1n42y> ok tennis time good luck all
<Scunizi> RantingHuman: yea.. you can change the config to revert to terminal browsers if you want... fast search though.
<stevetarot> what does Memtest86+ do?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: so you've been there.. maybe I'll get over my A.D.D. with dual monitors some day too :)
<homercycles> b1n42y: I considered Tomboy but it's just a bit too basic, I think
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: sure its convenient, but for the price of the extra monitors I can go on a holiday to experience new cultures and broaden my horizons, which would you choose?
<Stupendoussteve> stevetarot:  Tests the ram, not needed in most cases and is very time consuming
<Scunizi> stevetarot: checks you ram for errors
<stevetarot> thanks
<stevetarot> yeah its taking forever
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: $79 us.. for a 17 inch.. all I really need for a secondary
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: i can fly to amsterdam for 4 UD
<Stupendoussteve> stevetarot: You only need to run it if you suspect your memory has issues, if you have never had a problem with the system then there's not much reason to use it
<ActionParsnip> *USD
<harry_v> using linux since the days of slackware
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: so i'd rather get educatated than have some poxy monitor, life is too short dude, you need to get out of the house
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: your pc and displays may be a billion times awesome than mine but im sure as hell ive seen a lot more of the world
<CaptainMorgan> !wan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wan
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to spit out my external wan address from the command line?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: if you can fly to Amsterdam, do so
<Iceman_B^Ltop> it's a bit chilly here, but I'll buy you a beer =)
<gareth_> hello all was wondering if any one could give me pointers on setting up a samba share for a virtual machine running in vmware server to accesse
<felixsulla> What is a program that tracks how much time you spend in each application?
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: i have as well as a tonne of other places
<Iceman_B^Ltop> nice, I want to be able to do that as well
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: thing is I probably actually need a few displays more but i choose to sacrifiice to get myself around the world
<MightyTweek> CaptainMorgan: What do you mean by your external WAN address exactly? Are you talking about the IP address of your router?
<Stupendoussteve> A large display isn't much use when traveling anyway ;)
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: my whole job is connecting to servers in america from the UK
<CaptainMorgan> MightyTweek, yea
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: hmm, well, I'm confused. I'd say a monitor costs less than the average ticket that will fly you across the globe, no ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> also ontopic: "sudo aptitude install" says there are 10 updates, how do I install them ?
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: wel then im saving. but no a monitor cost way more than a ticket
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ...what kind of monitor are we talking here?
<sladjan> irc.freenode.net
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how much is you average 20" lcd ?
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: i can fly to germany for about 10 GBP or 17 USD
<CaptainMorgan> MightyTweek, any idea?
<Stupendoussteve> Fly to Los Angeles, it'll cost a lot more than a monitor, and cover more of the world
<MightyTweek> CaptainMorgan: I don't know of a simple way to do that without say, having some web host report back what IP your request came from
<unr3a1> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: pretty cheap, I can experience gemany or buy a monitor and sit in my office, choices eh...
<unr3a1> how do I change the name of my computer?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Royall> Is it possible to force a device/directory to stop being busy?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ActionParsnip: wow, that's a bargain...
<unr3a1> thank you
<Royall> or force the deletion of a directory that is busy
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: yep
<uptill3> Royall: kill the process that's holding it open
<unop> CaptainMorgan,  wget -q -O - http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp
<Royall> uptill3: what if I don't know what that process is
<hmw> Royall - you can try to find out, which program has files open on that partition with lsof
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: www.ryanair.com
<uptill3> ^^^
<n8tuser> CaptainMorgan -> you are in this irc, type  /whois  CaptainMorgan
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ah, yes. shaem they dont fly from holland anymore, I want to go to Riga :(
<Royall> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuseblk file system /media/[re]drive
<ActionParsnip> Royall: see where its busy and kill the processes that are accessing it
<stevetarot> what is Intrepid Ibex?
<ActionParsnip> Royall: lsof | grep /mount/point
<n8tuser> Royall -> lsof -i /dev/sda1
<unop> stevetarot, a release of ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Royall: use fuser
<funkycat90210__> it takes 37 secs to reboot my flash-based ubuntu server
<stevetarot> is that 8.10?
<unop> !intrepid > stevetarot
<ubottu> stevetarot, please see my private message
<Iceman_B^Ltop> anyone know how to install all the updates for my system from the terminal ?
<unop> stevetarot, yes
<homercycles> b1n42y: I found a nice and simple, light-weight, one written using GTK called "notecase" which has a nice and simple node/sub-node thingy on the left and a textarea to the right. Just what I wanted. Your suggestion of basket lead me to this, so thanks
<Royall> Cannot stat /media/[re]drive: Input/output error
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, wth? if I wanted to do that I would- I helping someone remotely through their use of a terminal
<yoyoned1> Iceman_B sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude   dist-upgrade
<unop> homercycles, if you want a wiki on your desktop - there's zim - it's also nice and simple, quite lightweight too
<n8tuser> CaptainMorgan -> hey look you were not clear on your question, I said if it was you here chatting on irc, you do that command,
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, sorry, but I was pretty clear- I said, "from the command line"
<Stupendoussteve> CaptainMorgan: wget is run from the command line
<CaptainMorgan> n8tuser, of course I could use that from here, but that wasn't the question
<CaptainMorgan> Stupendoussteve, thank you, that worked fine, cheers
<prince_jammys> Royall: sudo fuser -vki '/media/[re]drive'
<BSG> I'm having a problem with my eee pc 900, the webcam, and flash in eeebuntu.  You can read more specifically about my problem here.  Thanks,  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<homercycles> unop: hmmm, your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter... that looks good, too :-)
<Roy_M> hi, I just inserted an unformatted micro sd card into my machine. How do I tell which device it is in /dev/ as there are hundreds
<stevetarot> is it better to install nvidia drivers via virtual package or download from nvidia's website
<Royall> prince_jammys: Cannot stat /media/[re]drive: Input/output error
<prince_jammys> Royall: hm. that's not nice
<Stupendoussteve> CaptainMorgan: I didn't notice you were upset about the whois, or whatever. Thought it was your other question. Disregard me :D
<Royall> that it isn't
<bobg> Question:  Website on Firefox wants me to download "Flash Player"  Is it compatable or just for Windoze?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yoyoned1: thanks
<unop> homercycles, i'm against the idea of newsletters :)
<Stupendoussteve> bobg: There is flashplayer for linux
<LjL> !flash > bobg    (bobg, see the private message from ubottu)
<yoyoned1> Roy_M: look in the  last few lines of dmesg
<CaptainMorgan> Stupendoussteve, not upset, don't take it the wrong way, wget is sufficient, thank you.
<homercycles> unop: one that isn't based on dead-tree, of course
<bobg> LjL: where can I find it?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | bobg
<ubottu> bobg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I think ebox broke my machine's internet connectin
<Royall> Isn't there a way to "killall using xxxxx directory"?
<the_rar> how can i change the text terminal screen settings?
<ActionParsnip> Royall: ps -ef | grep <directory>
<Akuma> is there any way to specify on the command line which workspace I want my application to execute on?
<Akuma> in gnome
<funkycat90210> what's the best way to manage iptables on an ubuntu server? i just want to set 'em then have the rules load up ubon boot
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: there is no best
<prince_jammys> Royall: the command i gave does it
<yoyoned1> the_rar: what specificlly do you want to change
<fearful> the_rar, right click inside the terminal and go to Profiles > Profile Preferences
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | funkycat90210
<ubottu> funkycat90210: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<prince_jammys> Royall: does exactly that
<Royall> Neither worked
<n8tuser> funkycat90210 -> iptables-save  ?
<stevetarot> do i have to be online to install a virtual package in ubuntu shell?
<Royall> Well actually
<funkycat90210> ActionParsnip: on centos/redhat, which is what i come from, they provide a neat /etc/init.d script that saves the state upon iptables save, then those are applied at boot
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter | funkycat90210
<funkycat90210> yeah iptables-save
<Royall> ActionParsnip's one didn't bring up an error
<Roy_M> yoyoned1, thanks, I am getting a few funny error messages like "sd 9:0:0:1: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<Royall> But I still can't delete the directory
<Royall> rmdir: failed to remove `/media/[re]drive': Device or resource busy
<the_rar> yoyoned1, the terminal 'outside' of the X session.. i want smaller chars
<Royall> Even after te ps -ef
<funkycat90210> aptitude search doesnt show iptables-save
<ActionParsnip> funkycat90210: one you configure iptables it sticks
<oDesk> hello, i'm using lynx and there is form with <button> tag.. it's not clickable.. how i submit the form ?
<funkycat90210> oh i have iptables-save already
<yoyoned1> the_rar: the options you need to set are at boot time.   add something like "vga=773" to the  end of the kernel line in grub
<oDesk> i dont seem to find a help from google
<unop> Akuma,  have a look at wmctrl
<homercycles> unop: yep, zim is perfection itself. Where has it been all my life. thank you again :-)
<char00les> can some one help me out and explain why this word is highlighted when i am on the terminal (screenshot http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9963/screenshothelp.png)?
<Akuma> unop:
<Akuma> ok
<Akuma> oops
<ActionParsnip> Royall: sudo umount /[re]drive
<Royall> -_- that seems to have done it
<char00les> how do you make it unhighlighted?
<Royall> Now I'm plugging back in the actual external
<ActionParsnip> Royall: you need to umount the mount oint first]
<bobg> Ubottu: There is a warning about AMD.  I have an AMD chip
<yoyoned1> the_rar: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<Pici> bobg: ubottu is a bot
<Royall> It keeps mounting as _[re]drive
<ActionParsnip> bobg: i use only amd
<Royall> reallt annoying
<the_rar> yoyoned1, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Royall: whatever, sudo umount it
<_ryker> clear
<ActionParsnip> bobg: whats this warning about amd chips?
<_ryker> whoops lol
<Royall> ActionParsnip: Ok I got it mounted as [re]drive
<Royall> thanks y'all
<_ryker> hey guys, my router assigns my computer an ip, but i need it to assign the same ip every time, any ideas?
<oDesk> um.. any possible answer or it's not possible ?
<ActionParsnip> _ryker: you can set static ip in /etc/network/interfacses
<MightyTweek> char00les: It's because your .bashrc file has an alias in it to make "ls" color code directory entries by their type
<unop> Akuma,  have a look at the script at the bottom of this page - http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Keyboard_shortcuts#Using_wmctrl
<G87> how's everyone doing?
<_ryker> ActionParsnip: tried that, then the networking didn't work O.o
<bazhang> oDesk, its java?
<oDesk> no php website
<ActionParsnip> _ryker: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<oDesk> bazhang: lynx will not render the [BUTTON]
<ThePass> Ups :)
<Akuma> unop: thanks, I don't think it'll work though... I'm using compiz
<n8tuser> _ryker -> pretty much should be same in the next acquisition, look for the leases in /var/lib/dhcp
<Akuma> I did wmctrl -d,  and it only displays one desktop
<donavan01> anyone know if doing a minimal install will include the wifi drivers?
<unop> Akuma, ahh - guess you'll have to ask the compiz folks then
<Akuma> which I think is devided in 4 given its resolution: 4096x600
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roku> Hey, I need some help guys.  I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on to my friends PC, and I'm having to boot with the "noapic" option.
<stevetarot> when installing nvidia video driver do I install it from  user or root?
<fearful> stevetarot, root
<sebsebseb> roku: noapic option????????  sounds a little familur
<roku> But once the ubuntu bar finishes loading, it comes to a black screen saying "busybox v1.1.3 blah blah, (initramfs)"
<stevetarot> noapic=off
<stevetarot> wait nevermind
<sebsebseb> roku: you installed with Wubi?
<roku> Eh...  No?
<sebsebseb> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<sebsebseb> roku: how much RAM?
<sebsebseb> roku: how old is the computeR?
<unop> donavan01, probably not
<roku> I just Not sure...
<roku> I'm not sure.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know if it's possible to remove eBox and have my system return to its original configuration before I installed ebox?
<roku> I know the computer can NOT handle Windows 7 or vista.
<stevetarot> anyone familiar with installing nvidia drivers via shell? its wanting to install the nvidia-kernel is that ok?
<roku> But it ran XP great.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> it broke my network configurration
<sebsebseb> roku: sounds like maybe the issue this American woman had, but that was Grub issue
<_ryker> n8tuser: the files in there are empty
<_ryker> ActionParsnip: nope, not helping
<roku> ?
<donavan01> unop: yeah thats what I figured thanks
<sebsebseb> roku:  noapic  sounds familur
<sebsebseb> roku:  and you said that was Grub?
<roku> Grub?
<sebsebseb> roku: the boot loader
<sebsebseb> roku: which boots up Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pestilence> flashplugin-nonfree crashes like crazy for me in intreped amd64...is this a common problem?
<n8tuser> _ryker -> files in /var/lib/dhcp3 ?
<Pici> roku: What made you add the noapic option?
<sebsebseb> Pici: ah ha you know what noapic is?  what is it?
<_ryker> yeah, n8tuser
<roku> When it boots, it comes to a black screen with text that suggests it.
<n8tuser> _ryker -> are you using dhclient ?
<_ryker> eh? n8tuser
<Pici> sebsebseb: Its a compatibility option for booting the kernel.
<azlon> ok, i used mkisofs to create an ISO of my system... what command do i use to extract the ISO back to my computer when i need to restore?
<BSG> I'm having a problem with my eee pc 900, the webcam, and flash in eeebuntu.  You can read more specifically about my problem here.  Thanks,  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<n8tuser> _ryker -> how are you acquiring your ip address now ?
<donavan01> let me ask this anyone know a good build that will work on my EEE ... I tied easypeasy but I hated what ever the desktop manager was that they used ... I want a stripped down distro but still have the basic stuff  like drivers and  a decent desktop manger
<n8tuser> azlon -> mount it and then copy it over
<_ryker> okay heres what i did, it was working fine with network manager, but i didnt want to use network manager. so i removed it, and set up my connection in /etc/network/interfaces, n8tuser
<pestilence> azlon: you can mount it using "sudo mount -o loop filename.iso"
<azlon> btw, i use -split-output... how can i ensure all the splits are extracted back to my HDD?
<funkycat90210> well i have iptables-restore in rc.local, but since bootup time is 37 secs it should be ok
<n8tuser> _ryker -> can you post your interfaces file?
<azlon> pestilence: can i do that if it is split? im not sure what -o loop does
<BSG> donavan01: eeebuntu is great
<BSG> I love it
<h4x0r> depend what system are you are usning
<BSG> I'm using that as we speak
<h4x0r> why do you need to know your iop
<h4x0r> ip
<pestilence> azlon: -o loop tells it to mount it using the loopback device, it just tells mount that the iso isn't a physical device
<h4x0r> are you tring to connecyt to anothger sysea\
<pestilence> azlon: so, it depends on what you mean by split
<n8tuser> azlon -> if you split the output to diff files, then you wont be  able to mount it correctly
<Pici> roku: Try changing the 'noapic' option to 'all_generic_ide' and try again.
<donavan01> BSG: will it work fine on a 900A (got the atom cpu but only 1 gb SSD)
<BSG> It'll work better for you than it does for me
<donavan01> BSD sorry 4gb
<BSG> I'm on the first gen 900
<azlon> n8tuser: i couldnt use one single file becuase it would be larger than 4gb and the external drive is FAT32
<BSG> G
<BSG> not D
<roku> trying it.
<roku> Nope.
<donavan01> BSG ... my bad
<pestilence> azlon: why are you backing up to an iso?
<_ryker> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ca/1349251
<pestilence> azlon: that seems like a unsustainable backup solution
<roku> "Starting up ...  [    35.109324] ..MP-BIOS bug : 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<azlon> pestilence: this is what i used for a test: sudo mkisofs -split-output -input-charset default -l -o /media/WD\ Passport/backup.iso /media/WD\ Passport/misc
<n8tuser> azlon then you should have to manage it more carefully
<azlon> pestilence: what should i use?
<donavan01> BSG  any recommendations on which variation to go with ?
<Pici> roku: Okay, try doing: noapic nolapic    instead
<roku> k.
<BSG> The standard works great for me
<Pici> roku: Is this a Dell?
<BSG> But I'm not really familiar with the differences
<BSG> You may want to do more research
<n8tuser> _ryker -> you have a static address assignment so what is the issue?
<BSG> Check their forums, its a common question I'm sure
<BSG> Or the FAQ
<roku> I'm not really sure.
<pestilence> azlon: ah, so it creates multiple .iso's?  (btw, you should test reading from your backups now, not when you are in need of them)
<_ryker> n8tuser: the connection is not working anymore, even though it should, and it worked fine under nm
<roku> Some guy named corky made it, pretty much.
<wolfwalker> I have a file I want to copy to usr/share/xsessions.  I'm a know-nothing.  How do I copy it under the proper authority?
<jediwork_> i was runnning ubuntu just fine on this laptop and for some reason the system started crashing / swaping like crazy a little while ago and after letting it run like that for 10-15 minutes i decided to just power down the machine. Now when i try to to boot, its trying to restore a hibernation state from before, but keeps failing and i have no idea how to force it to just boot up normally and disregard the hibernation info ... also 'safe mode'
<wolfwalker> Running Ubuntu Hardy
<pestilence> azlon: i highly recommend some utilization of "rsync"
<roku> So...  I'm sure my friend is getting useless franken PCs and from a guy named Corky.
<oDesk> seems no way to hit the [BUTTON] over lynx
<azlon> pestilence: i am trying to test it now, but not sure how to read them :\
<pestilence> azlon: because rsync can speed up subsequent backups dramatically
<donavan01> BSG: I think I may just download all of them and see what they look like ... time consuming but at least im sure Ive got what I want
<BSG> Right
<roku> I mean...  I don't think people named corky can be trusted.
<n8tuser> _ryker -> thats because you dont have the correct configs,  man iwconfig  to include the AP essid and whatever else is needed
<azlon> pestilence: just search package manaager?
<BSG> They all function differently, and you might not discover the differences until you get deeper into using them
<pestilence> azlon: whereas if you make iso's, you will have to backup the entire drive everytime you want to update your backup
<BSG> I might give them each a weak of use
<pestilence> azlon: sudo aptitude install rsync
<BSG> week, even
<roku> Loading..
<inTiKam> Napýonuz Lehn (:
<o0splitpaw0o> need a better chmod file permission option where I can both change the prefs the the directories, but there subfiles. Suggestions?
<donavan01> BSG thanks for the assist
<JosephLinkous> Hello, people of the internet
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, what are you using?
<o0splitpaw0o> hello JosephLinkous
<roku> Um...  damn.  Didn't work...
<wolfwalker> How do you copy a file to usr/share/xsessions?  It says I don't have authority to.
<BSG> No problem
<pestilence> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fearful> wolfwalker, through the terminal or nautilus
<felixsulla> What do you use to track how much time you spend in each application?
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: I migrating files over, and like to change the file permissions to the folders, & there contents with a quick command or need a option flag someone might know
<wolfwalker> How do you copy it through the terminal?  I don't know much about command lines.
<wolfwalker> I know append "sudo" to the first of the command
<roku> "ata_id[6309] : main:  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/.tmp-8-0' "
<n8tuser> wolfwalker -> those are owned by root, so have the root priviledge via sudo
<sancho21_> I use ubuntu 8.10. My Kate suddenly does not respond to keyboard.
<roku> and... busybox is back.
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, sudo chmod +755 /
<fearful> wolfwalker, try gksu nautilus on the terminal
<fearful> wolfwalker, it will open nautilus as root
<linny1> ActionParsnip:i went to bash with that line you gave me for unraring it was as simple as changing the -exec to -execdir :) thanks again
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: lesse...
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: thanks for responding quick btw
<_ryker> n8tuser: still not functional, i set the essid, key, channel to auto, ap and is still not working
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, no problem hope it helps usually does for me
<_ryker> doesn't even show the ap in iwconfig , n8tuser
<n8tuser> _ryker -> post it again
<_ryker> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ca/1349255
<felixsulla> What do you use to track how much time you spend in each application?
<linny1> felixsulla: a clock :) sorry i couldnt resist
<BSG> wolfwalker I'm going to kindly suggest you go to the manual, because copying files is pretty basic
<BSG> You should try to learn a little
<Pici> roku: You may need to go through some of the options in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<felixsulla> linny1: And spend all that time reading those complicated hands..? Pff! No way :D
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: chmod: invalid mode: `+755
<Iceman_B^Ltop> when I run "ps aux | grep apach"
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, try 777 then
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I get 9 lines back that contain  /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what's going on ?
<Scunizi> Where is the mail box in 8.04?
<cwortman> hey what is a good dvd making program for Ubuntu. I want something close to iDVD for Mac or Nero Vision for Windows
<sancho21_> Will Jaunty use Lenny?
<cwortman> no
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, sudo chmod +777 /<folder>
<n8tuser> _ryker  i dont think it looks right.. its something like  wireless-essid  xxxxx
<h4x0r> watch with the space
<lstarnes> sancho21_: iirc, ubuntu is based off of debian unstable
<sebsebseb> sancho21_: no, but  Ubuntu's  repo is based on Debian's I think
<cwortman> jaunty uses 2.26.8 kernel from the debian kernel main lost
<o0splitpaw0o> putting the + on the
<linny1> cwortman: i use k3b im happy with it
 * o0splitpaw0o facepalms
<cwortman> k3b has a cool DVD menu making tool linnyl?
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, ?
<JosephLinkous> Question: I want to reinstall Ubuntu Server 8.10 because I may have messed up a few files, but I don't have access to a monitor (only SSH). Is there a command to revert back or something using SSH and the CD?
<lstarnes> Iceman_B^Ltop: they're likely forks of the main apache2 process
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: removed '+' no issues
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ok
<BSG> I'm having a problem with my eee pc 900, the webcam, and flash in eeebuntu.  You can read more specifically about my problem here.  Thanks,  http://forum.eeebuntu.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1794
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, you sure you doing it correctly it has to work..
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well, I did just install ebox
 * o0splitpaw0o checking if it works now..
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but, it installed WAAAAAAAAAY more than I wanted
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, is it an external device?
<quetzal-> hello, how do i view what files belong to some installed package?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I just wanted a webUI to check my system status...
<cwortman> JosephLinkous, Linux is not Windows and there is no need to re-install, just run a software update and apt will fix whatever is messed up
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: if you know what files you messed up, you can just reinstall those packages
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: I'm ssh'd into a machine yea .
<roku> I am REALLY not sure what to do.
<o0splitpaw0o> I can try it locally
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, yes try it
<snlemons> anyone here willing to help me get yoxos' version of Eclipse Ganymede working on 64bit Intrepid?
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, I don't think it'll work if you are SSH'd because you don't own the folder
<cwortman> sudo apt-get -f should go through and see if everything is fixed
<_ryker> n8tuser: i think i have to edit resolv.conf
<cwortman> it will download the files and fix them if need be
<JosephLinkous> Well, I was trying to get the apt-get stuff working. It kept giving me a (101 Network is Unavailable) error when using it, so I followed several sets of instructions given in various forums to resolve the problem. Unfortunately, I didn't make backups first, and now I have a buncha files which are probably in a half- or non-working state
<h4x0r> depends what you want to do
<MIrrorIMage> whois _saw
<JosephLinkous> resolv.conf, hosts.conf, uh, blacklisted ipv6, some other stuff
<n8tuser> _ryker -> see step 5 on this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<redvamp128> BSG:  I don't know if this helps or not-- but in the past -- a person fixed a stickam issue by -- uninstalling flash 10 and installing version 9 from a prior release. (the problem he had is that he could not engage the camera using the flash 10 but under 9 it let him do that option)
<J-_> I'm currently trying to dualboot in 2 Ubuntu distros, I've set my boot flag to one partition to this partition, I didn't set a boot flag to the other one. How can I get grub to notice the other partition so I can boot that one too?
 * cwortman loves ubuntu server
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: those are all relatively easy to fix :-)
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: i'd argue it's easier to fix those than to reinstall...
<JosephLinkous> Freaking sweet
<n8tuser> _ryker -> rather see step 4 on this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<J-_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JosephLinkous> It would be nice to put those back to how they were originally, but I don't know how. Advise?
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful: not locally either.
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, is it ubuntu?
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, the machine your getting the files from
<o0splitpaw0o> trying this chmod 755 -R
<stevetarot> do the ops here work for ubuntu
<snlemons> is there a 32bit JDK for the AMD64 version of Intrepid? I found the 32bit JRE, but no JDK.
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: well, resolv.conf should be regenerated every time you start the network if you are using dhcp
<JosephLinkous> Oh crap, I forgot about the history command. I could get a nice list together of everything I vi'd
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: yea, post your history to the pastebin :)
<oDesk> quit
<JosephLinkous> I think one of the instructions said to make a change somewhere to prevent resolv.conf from being regenerated 'cause they wanted to set it manually
<cwortman> j-_ I find this bootloader to be years ahead of grub and it has replaced grub for me http://chameleon.osx86.hu/
<taylor_> Hello I have a question. Recently I must have done something because in Ubuntu I can no longer view my network applet, and most of the other applets anymore. I am sort of frustrated because that was the only real good net applet I had for my wireless networks. Help would be much apreciated thanks :)
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: oh.  well that's not a big deal if you can resolve names.
<Xamusk> hmw, nothing like another kernel panic to brighten my day
<xun911> hello, very often that i couldn't select which window to type using mouse(keyboad focus got stuck on the previous window), does anyone else experience this problem?
<cwortman> You can use it for just dual booting 2 versions of Linux and Windows if need be and it is all pretty amazing
<hmw> Xamusk - makes it hard to decide, if I should congratulate you.
<o0splitpaw0o> fearful:  That worked! chmod -R 755 /direcory
<Xamusk> hmw, this time I had the terminals tailing kern.log and messages in /var/log... nothing there
<fearful> o0splitpaw0o, nice :p
<redvamp128> taylor_:  right click on the task bar -- choose add to panel -- then choose the Notification Area (that is probably what you closed/removed)
<Xamusk> hmw, also I ran memtest86... nothing there either
<Scunizi> xun911: nope.. but maybe compiz is interfearing  turn it off and test
<huwenfeng> does anyone using Ubuntu on HP 6530s?
<xun911> Scunizi, the only way i could fix it is to restart xorg, but let me try reload compiz now
<hmw> Xamusk - I meant you to look at the logs for a longer period of time. Maybe the lockups are caused by some apparently innocent program. With the tails, you might be able to figure out, who is the evildoer.
<Akuma> how would I go about sudoing myself permanently (kind of like su for other distros)
<huwenfeng> i am using Ubuntu 8.04 in Hp 6530s, and i have some problem with my video card GMA 4500.
<_ryker> n8tuser: im making these changes, but its still not working at all. i dont understand, it really should work
<fearful> Akuma, su
<Akuma> su gives you root?
<bazhang> Akuma, very bad idea
<fearful> Akuma, yes sir.
<osiris> stands for switch user
<fearful> bazhang, Akuma that is true also
<huwenfeng> when i watch movie , or run HardWare test, the system just become black, and no response!
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/zEUTly
<osiris> you can do su joe, if you know joes password
<jrib> !sudo > Akuma
<Akuma> hmm, authentication failure...
<ubottu> Akuma, please see my private message
<JosephLinkous> Sorry, I had to figure out what this 'pastebin' was
<_ryker> for whatever reason, n8tuser, it always says not associated for the access point
<Xamusk> hmw, the only thing I find unusual there are some messages like: CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec
<hmw> Xamusk - it's always a big problem, if a failure happens that rarely. You might consider reinstalling.
<xun911> Scunizi, that does not seem to fix the problem. i think it's xorg, but I hate to having to restart all my apps because of this. it happens so often
<taylor_> redvamp128: thanks so very much! that worked ;)
<taylor_> redvamp128: thanks so very much! that worked ;)
<hmw> hpet
<Xamusk> hmw, I am considering... I'm also considering a 64-bit version, to avoid having to use -server kernel to address 4GB of RAM
<redvamp128> taylor_:  most people seem to want to call that network monitor and not notification area.
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: As you can tell, I went vi crazy and tried going into everything I could find
<taylor_> yes. well anyways, thank you
<wizard23> alright, who knows about fixing sound problems in ubuntu 8.10?
<test_> mas n tem revolta nao, vc me ensinou milhoes de coisas
<test_> ter saudade ate q eh bom é melhor q caminhar sozinho
<snlemons> is there a 32bit JDK for the AMD64 version of Intrepid? I found the 32bit JRE (ia32), but no JDK.
<test_> a esperança é o tom q eu sempre quiiiiiiiiis eu sempre quis
<fearful> !fr | test_
<ubottu> test_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Xamusk> hmw, I suspect the wireless driver... I hate those crappy broadcom chips and the drivers are never the same from one release to the other
<huwenfeng> can i upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 from hard disk?
<deniz> how do you mark a thread as solved in ubuntuforums?
<huwenfeng> i do not get a CDROM
<Flannel> !upgrade | huwenfeng
<test_> tenho um sonho em minhas maos, amanhã sera um novo dia, certamente eu vou ser mais
<ubottu> huwenfeng: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wizard23> i just ran some automatic media updates on 8.10, restarted my computer, and now not only do i have no sound, all my sound controls are gone too
<test_> feliz
<hmw> Xamusk: I gave up on wireless with ubuntu. My Fedora handles all my USB wireless devices without problems.
<wizard23> last time i upgraded and lost sound, the pcm was just set too low, however, it is now only pcm that is in my volume control settings
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: so what doesn't work?
<Akuma> jrib: Thanks, that helped
<Betus> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<azlon_> pestilence: hey, system crashed... can you past that line i told you about earlier? the mkisofs line?
<pestilence> azlon_: ha, sure.
<Xamusk> hmw, my acer was wonderful, but with an intel wifi card... I've had another laptop with broadcom drivers that gave me trouble, but it worked eventually, even with experimental drivers at the time
<MidtownNewbie> Hey, has anyone had any success at getting an Intel 845G chipset working with Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<pestilence> azlon_: sudo mkisofs -split-output -input-charset default -l -o /media/WD\  Passport/backup.iso /media/WD\ Passport/misc
<ubuntu4life> what is the gs program good for?
<Nasra> join #ubuntu-espanol
<JosephLinkous> I need to be able to use apt-get so I can install BOINC (or whatever other stuff I need), but I keep getting connection errors
<azlon_> thanks!
<azlon_> pestilence: you told me to download rsync, right?
<redvamp128> Nasra:  don't you mean #ubuntu-es ?
<Nasra> thats why
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: ok...but you are able to ssh into the machine?
<Nasra> thanks alot
<JosephLinkous> Yep
<JosephLinkous> At least on LAN
<pestilence> azlon_: yes
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: sounds like resolv.conf is still broken
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: Do you have any linux ducttape?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: does nslookup security.ubuntu.com return anything?
<chilli0> hello al or some reason pidgion doesnt connect to msn it just takes for ever
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: Non-authoritative answer: Name:   security.ubuntu.com Address: 91.189.88.37
<azlon_> pestilence: if i wanted to make my current file system a bootable ISO, how could i get the boot.bin?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: that's weird.  what server are you using in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<pestilence> azlon_: don't know the answer to that.
<wizard23> alright apparently alsa got upgraded and took over my system
<pestilence> i suspect you have to build one yourself
<wizard23> the only problem is it doesn't work
<wizard23> anyone had this problem?
<wizard23> ideas?
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: which server? That file's full of domain names
<pestilence> azlon_: or you might be able to steal one from a ubuntu iso
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: paste it into pastebin
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/PhBvTc
<akuwa> Sorry, I'm new at this; am I in the wrong place?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: there's yer problem right there
<fearful> akuwa, what do you want to ask?
<fearful> akuwa, this is the ubuntu support channel.
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: you have no sources for ubuntu.
<linny1> akuwa: wrong place for what ?
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: Aha.
<akuwa> I'm having an issue with the installation that I haven't seen specifically anywhere on the forums, FAQ, etc.
<fearful> akuwa, state the problem and we'll see if we can help we'll try our best
<MIrrorIMage> Akuma: which installation?
<linny1> akuwa: tell us all you can an we will try to help
<fearful> MIrrorIMage, akuwa*
<mib_kpr2u3rw> does anyone know how to adjust the global settings in rtorrent?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: try adding deb  http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<MIrrorIMage> akuwa: which installation?
<akuwa> Ah, it's the Ubuntu 8.1 Alt i386 cd
<xun911> so no one here has ever had this problem? --> very often that i couldn't select which window to type using mouse(keyboad focus got stuck on the previous window)
<MIrrorIMage> fearful: thanks!
<zc00gii> I just restored my ipod touch, and now it has a different RSA key and it doesn't want to connect, anyone know how to clear the RSA key cache or something of that sort?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ubuntu4life> akuwa, 8.1 ?
<fixerofthings> may i ask a general linux question?
<fearful> akuwa, do you mean 8.10?
<azlon_> how can i see how much space is remaining on my HDD?
<pestilence> azlon_: df -h
<ubuntu4life> azlon, df
<linny1> fixerofthings: you can only try ?
<akuwa> Oh, yes my mistake.
<zc00gii> for SSH btw* trying to add a winterboard patch
<fixerofthings> Ive been using Ubuntu and ubuntu offshoots (like mint) for about a year now- in the gnome... Ive expiremented into KDE but Im finding its not quite me... IM wondering what i might try next..... my motto is "sleek, slim, powerful, and hits the ground running" any ideas?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what can anyone tell me about ebox ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what's it good for ?
<mib_kpr2u3rw> How to adjust the global settings in rtorrent?
<MidtownNewbie> All -- one more try -- anyone ever gotten Ubuntu working on an Intel 845G chipset?
<redvamp128> fixerofthings:  you could try lxde or even xubuntu (xfce)
<pestilence> fixerofthings: xubuntu?
<fearful> akuwa, what's the problem you are experiencing?
<linny1> fixerofthings: your not really sposed to talk about them here but i like crunchbang linux
<linny1> fixerofthings:ubuntu with openbox
<fixerofthings> linny- ahh, ill loot into it..
<Akuma> MIrrorIMage: which installation of what?
<akuwa> The installation gets up to 'Starting up the partitioner' and sits at 50% unmoving.
<linny1> fixerofthings:#crunchbang on freenode
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fixerofthings> ive tried kbuntu... not feeling the whole KDE thing..
<linny1> fixerofthings: #crunchbang on freenode
<zc00gii> nvm
<mib_kpr2u3rw> How to adjust the global settings in rtorrent?
<fearful> akuwa, have you left it running for a while?
<redvamp128> fixerofthings:  http://lxde.org/  then how to install lxde on ubuntu LXDE - Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment for Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Geek <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lxde-lightweight-x11-desktop-environment-for-ubuntu.html>
<bazhang> linny1, please dont recommend that here
<Guest71966> hello guys
<akuwa> Oh yes, almost an hour.
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/S5NBev  tell me if that looks right. There's plenty more errors before the beginning, but that's as far back as putty goes
<akuwa> Several times over the course of the day.
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mib_kpr2u3rw> How to adjust the global settings in rtorrent?
<fixerofthings> ill shut up, dont wanna get someone in trouble :)
<redvamp128> fixerofthings:  though you can talk about those things in #ubuntu-offtopic room
<MIrrorIMage> akuma: sorry for the typo. the message was meant for akuwa
<Akuma> Oh ok ;)
<linny1> sorry peeps just trying to advise a fellow user
<mib_kpr2u3rw> How to adjust the global settings in rtorrent?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> mib_kpr2u3rw: check the rtorrent pages, there's a example config file there
<Iceman_B^Ltop> plug that into your home dir and rename it to .rtorrent.rc
<sudo> why can totem play every .flv file i downloaded in windows and none of the ones i dl'ed in linux?
<Guest71966> please, i am using the command passwd but it gives me just the message password updated successfully
<fearful> akuwa, I really don't know what to suggest I need more information like errors, but I understand it won't give you any
<Guest71966> do not ask for the new pwd
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: hrmm.  that is after you modified sources.list?
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: yes. I added it to the end of the list though, perhaps I needed to put it at the beginning, or somewhere else?
<J-_> Dualbooted Hardy And Jaunty, Jaunty isn't detected, How can I get GRUB to detect it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6812131#post6812131
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: no.  anywhere will do
<akuwa> No, there are no errors, it just sits there. It doesn't seem to matter what I do. There are two hard drives, both are completely devoid of data, so I don't understand what's wrong with the partitioner.
<mustangg> hey the chan.  Am I able to use the x86 rather than x86-64 version deb for an application that runs as a console application?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: did you do the "sudo aptitude update" step?
<Guest71966> does anybody can help me?
<azlon_> !dd
<JosephLinkous> pestilence:   192  sudo vi sources.list   193  sudo aptitude update   194  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: ok.
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: it's just weird that in that output, it is trying to get packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com, because you don't have that in your sources.list
<Guest71966> anyone?
<fearful> !justask | Guest71966
<ubottu> Guest71966: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Guest71966, setting a root password?
<bazhang> Guest71966, dont do that ; use sudo
<fearful> Guest71966, sorry my mistake didn't see you posted your problem already
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: and when you ping security.ubuntu.com, you get a response?
<JosephLinkous> Network is unreachable.
<jpadron> ?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: ok...that seems like a problem with the routing table
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: post the output of route -n
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: I broke everything, lol
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: i don't think so.  i would say it is half working
<jpadron> .
<mib_s50thheo> where is ~/.rtorrent.rc located the home directory user folder or something/
<mib_s50thheo> ?
<J-_> Dualbooted Hardy And Jaunty, Jaunty isn't detected, How can I get GRUB to detect it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6812131#post6812131
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Djg63m    Something about the gateway being 0.0.0.0 doesn't look right, lol
<pestilence> mib_s50thheo: ~/ is an alias to /home/yourusername
<Guest71966> well, my question is: when i type passwd ID, the command just give back...password updated successfully...it suppose to ask me the new pwd, but instead that just finish the command
<jpadron> q
<Iceman_B^Ltop> mib_s50thheo: you need to create one yourself, as far as I know. I copy/pasted mine from the rtorrent website
<mib_s50thheo> pestilence: cool thnak si beleive teh folder is invisible then how can i make it visible?
<jpadron> sorry guys if you see some weird comments from me, i am trying some stuff
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: that entry is fine, but you are missing the corresponding entry that routes traffic to the internet
<unop> mib_s50thheo, ctrl+h in nautilus
<bazhang> jpadron, better not to do it here; try ##test
<jpadron> bazhang: I am trying to use the irssi
<jpadron> but none of the commands are working after the /
<bazhang> jpadron, this is not channel for testing though
<jpadron> for example /set nick
<fearful> jpadron, /msg nickserv
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: i think "route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0" should fix it
<mib_s50thheo> unop: im in ubuntu server i dont have nautilis
<jpadron> fearful: not doing anything
<MIrrorIMage> ##test
<mib_s50thheo> unop: any other way?
<Akuma> hello, I have an etherned card Realtek 8101e, uses r8169 module. Now, this works fine under 2.6.24, but when I load 2.6.27-12, even though I can configure the network adapter, I don't get any response from any host connected to the same network segment
<vertigo> is there a way to download restricted drivers via shell
<vertigo> nvidia
<fearful> jpadron, /msg nickserv help
<Akuma> I tried pinging 127.0.0.1 and the ip address of the adapter
<unop> mib_s50thheo,  are you in a shell of some kind?
<Akuma> and that pings fine
<mib_s50thheo> unop: ubuntu server
<mib_s50thheo> ssh
<Guest71966> well, my question is: when i type passwd + userID, the command just give back...password updated successfully...it suppose to ask me the new pwd, but instead that just finish the command
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/erX5kD
<unop> mib_s50thheo,  ls -ld ~/.rtorrent.rc
<jpadron> fearful, nothing, I should be able to just do /help right?
<fearful> jpadron, yes, what irc client you using?
<jpadron> fearful, irssi
<fearful> jpadron, try xchat
<fearful> !xchat | jpadron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<fearful> jpadron, sudo apt-get install xchat
<akuwa> Another question- the BIOS on my computer is quite old (1998) is that a problem at all?
<Conor1313> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to get wireless working on an HP pavillion desktop PC, i believe it has an intel wireless card, the wireless works when im the same room as my router but not when i move 3 rooms away.
<jpadron> fearful, let me try
<Extreme_b> hi guys, will like to make ask if anyone has encountered this before. i installed ubuntu server 8.04 on my ibm x3650. because my server is not connected to the internet, so i did not use the network to get the package files from repository. Therefore, i went online to download the packages and burn it on my CD. When i put the CD into the cd rom and tried the command on the command "cd /media/cdrom0" then i type in the "dir" .. but there isn't any files 
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: ugh.  the flags are wrong.  so, the question becomes...how did you setup the network?
<mib_s50thheo> unop: no such file or directory seems like ill need to mkdir
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: auto-detect dhcp during the installer
<pestilence> oh, and the netmask is wrong too.
<unop> mib_s50thheo, are you sure you got the right name?  and that sounds like a file not a directory
<jpadron> fearful, xchat is not cli, Im sshing to a remote PC and accessing from there
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: have you rebooted the machine?
<dinho> well, my question is: when i type passwd ID, the command just give back...password updated successfully...it suppose to ask me the new pwd, but instead that just finish the command
<azlon_> do i have to create the gz before i run sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > /dev/sdb1/mini9.gz?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: if not, try running "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: I'll do that now. One moment
<mib_s50thheo> unop: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc?rev=latest
<mib_s50thheo> unop: it says to copy the file to that directory
<keres> I am using both gedit or gvim to edit some .shader file, these files are plain text and will ONLY work if plain text. When i edit them and save them it converts the files into C source files, with the .shader extension still on it.
<fearful> jpadron, oh well I don't know I haven't used irssi
<Jim1215> hi can anyone help me with bind9 startup? I just installed it and it works fine. but every time i need to use "/etc/init.d/bind9 start" to start it. how can I start this service automatically?
<JosephLinkous> Someone actually told me not to even try using console-only, that I'd need a GUI. The whole reason I went to Ubuntu was quick responsiveness, and the console definitely gives that in spades
<unop> mib_s50thheo, line #1 says  1 	# This is an example resource file for rTorrent. ...
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: that's silly (the advise to not even try using console only)
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/BsMA19  after restart
<keres> Gedit keeps reformatting some files into a non-usable format. Can this be stopped?
<mib_s50thheo> unop: "Copy to 2 	# ~/.rtorrent.rc and enable/modify the options as needed."
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: and obviously "ping 192.168.1.1" works, right?
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: correct
<mib_s50thheo> unop: it says to copy it to that
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: is that a router?  or another computer?
<mib_s50thheo> unop: im guessing its a folder
<Iceman_B^Ltop> mib_s50thheo: once you have the file copied to your home folder, you need to edit it to suit your needs
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: it's a router
<keres> Gedit keeps reformatting some files into a non-usable format. Can this be stopped? It also happens with mousepad and gvim
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: what kind?  i'm thinking it might not be giving out proper dhcp info.
<Extreme_b> <Extreme_b> hi guys, will like to make ask if anyone has encountered this before. i installed ubuntu server 8.04 on my ibm x3650. because my server is not connected to the internet, so i did not use the network to get the package files from repository. Therefore, i went online to download the packages and burn it on my CD. When i put the CD into the cd rom and tried the command on the command "cd /media/cdrom0" then i type in the "dir" .. but there isn'
<mib_s50thheo> unop: so the file is created in the home user folder, not in a rtorrent folder in the user home folder?
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: Linksys WRT54G/GL/GS  with DD-WRT v23 SP2
<unop> mib_s50thheo, you can try making the directory  - but what are you going to call the file within the directory -- to me that says its a file, it says to copy these contents to the file
<oshua86> fearful: I just restarted the program
<oshua86> seems to be working now
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: weird.  that's a quality router :)
<storbeck> Extreme_b: You might have to mount it first.
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: try "route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0"
<azlon_> hrmm: ryan@mini-me:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip > /dev/sdb1/mini-me.gz
<azlon_> bash: /dev/sdb1/mini-me.gz: Not a directory
<keres> Gedit keeps reformatting some plain text files into C source code, making them unusable Can this be stopped? It also happens with mousepad and gvim
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: You're right. I got it for my GF before we moved in together, and now we share it. I feel like the husband who gets a bowling ball for the wife, lol
<cdm10> !repeat | keres
<fearful> oshua86, ok great! I don't know what caused that tho :\
<ubottu> keres: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JosephLinkous> or a new set of clubs
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: (i'm a little rusty on proper syntax"
<mib_s50thheo> unop: ohh ok got you, i thought it would be more organized and everything, I'm new to linux, then again it seems like a lot of things in linux work well but the files  are kind of unorganized
<Jim1215> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<keres> cdm10: I didn't repeat myself. I made my question more clear.
<mib_s50thheo> !patience
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: I can ping security.ubuntu.com now
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: awesome.
<JosephLinkous> Now lets try apt-get
<etienne> hi all, I'm a new UBUNTU user and I have to say I'm loving it!!!
<cdm10> keres: about 3 times.
<Scunizi> yee ha
<keres> cdm10: each time i had a more clear question
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: apt-get update is now crunching away at files. Sweet
<keres> cdm10: each were about 45 seconds apart, which here is like 2 screens worth of chat
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: cool.  don't know why you have to add the gw by hand
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces so that it will persist after reboots
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: I don't know. Will I need to add that every time? If so, is there a startup script I can add that command to?
<akuwa> Is there a reason why a computer running Ubuntu 7.x couldn't run 8.10?
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: but i think you may have to switch to static IP for that
<storbeck> akuwa: Sure
<cdm10> akuwa: I see things like this a lot... sometimes hardware is finicky like that :-/
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: I think it might be set to static IP already
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: ahh.  that probably explains it :)
<cdm10> akuwa: the system requirements could also have changed, but they don't change much, so I'm guessing it's some driver incompatibility.
<cdm10> akuwa: what doesn't work?
<JosephLinkous> pestilence: Yeah...
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: you just need to add the gateway info to that config file.  probably /etc/network/interfaces
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: syntax is probably just  gateway 192.168.1.1
<unop> Jim1215, sudo update-rc.d bind9 defaults
<akuwa> It does not finish installing, it gets stuck at the Partitioning section.
<pestilence> JosephLinkous: gtg.  good luck
<Extreme_b> storbeck: sorry cos i'm really new to this. Pls guide me through
<cdm10> akuwa: how much RAM do you have on the system?
<JosephLinkous> Thanks
<storbeck> Extreme_b: sudo mount /dev/cdrom0
<_ryker> Hey all, is there a way when using auto-logon to stop nm-applet from asking for keyring?
<Jim1215> unop: thanks unop. but there is already a /etc/init.d/bind9 file, do i still need to do that
<Maxwell`> m
<Conor1313> Hi everyone, I have an HP Pavillion Desktop PC and I can only connect to wireless when in the same room as my router, I believe the Wireless chip is intel and integrated into my computer, which type of driver or software would I need to get the wireless working in a different room?
<storbeck> Or rather /media/cdrom .. or wherever it is
<Extreme_b> storbeck: ok i'll try it now
<akuwa> Oh, it's very old, only 128MB.
<cdm10> _ryker: unfortunately, the keyring password is identical to the login password, which is what makes it only require a password once... but it does need it that one time.
<cdm10> akuwa: that's lower than the published system requirements -- you can try the Alternate install CD.
<storbeck> Conor1313: If your wireless is working, then you're issue is not the drivers
<unop> Jim1215, well, if /etc/rc2.d/ does not have a link pointing to /etc/init.d/bind9, yes  .. it's the files in /etc/rc?.d that matter not the ones in /etc/init.d
<Iceman_B^Ltop> um, HALP. I just typed "sudo aptitude remove ebox" and I get a question about removing package and a score: "Score is -1228"
<cdm10> _ryker: you could try setting the keyring password to blank, but I've never tried it and I'm not sure if it will work.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what does the signify ?
<akuwa> Ah! I'm sorry, I should have specified- I am using the alternate CD.
<_ryker> ah
<brhoward> i'm having trouble installing VIA graphics card drivers on ubuntu
<cdm10> Iceman_B^Ltop: it means it would break dependencies in the package management system.
<Conor1313> storbeck: what would the issue be? It only picks up signal if im a few feet from my router
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cdm10: what if I want to remove all said packaged?
<storbeck> Conor1313: You need to set the Tx
<BSG> thanks redvamp128
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thereby eliminating that problem ?
<cdm10> Iceman_B^Ltop: as long as its suggestion is agreeable to you, go ahead and accept it... as long as you're sure the removal of those packages won't break anything.
<Conor1313> Storbeck: Im a bit new to this, what is Tx?
<Extreme_b> storbeck: it gives me an error saying mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<Jim1215> unop, yes. there is a symbolic file called S15bind9 points to /etc/init.d/bind9
<_ryker> cdm10: trying the empty thing
<cdm10> akuwa: oh... I'm not sure what the requirements for that are, then. Personally, I'd recommend upgrading the system -- RAM is pretty cheap now. I'm not sure what else there is to do, except installing an older version and doing online upgrades until it's at the latest version, which has problems of its own.
<cdm10> _ryker: alright, tell me how that goes
<n8tuser> _ryker -> i stepped out, did you try   sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0   ?
<_ryker> n8tuser: i ended up reinstalling network-manager and setting the static details using that, and it worked fine
<stroyan> Conor1313: Perhaps you have a lot of interference from another source.  You may get better range by changing the wifi channel at your router.
<akuwa> Ha- well, I can install an older version, but the computer doesn't have a network card, so upgrades would be complicated.
<cdm10> akuwa: ouch :-/
<storbeck> Conor1313: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Wireless_FAQ
<cdm10> n8tuser: the problem is that when autologin is used, the system isn't supplied with a password to unlock the keyring, so it still asks for a password to grab the wireless key from storage.
<Conor1313> stroyan: The thing is though, i have 2 other laptops which both pick up the signal just fine
<Iceman_B^Ltop> cdm10: yeah, i'm removing all those packages, ebox is WAY too heavy for what I need, I'll go with phpsysinfo
<unop> Jim1215, then bind9 is failing to start at that point - maybe because networking is not setup at that point?  have a look in the log files in /var/log to find out why
<akuwa> Which version would you suggest I install? I'm not very familiar with Linux, I work with it only briefly in school servers, so a console is not a good idea for me.
<n8tuser> cdm10 -> the key can be inserted there on that interfaces file
<cdm10> Iceman_B^Ltop: not familiar with any of that software, but you seem to know what you're doing.
<Extreme_b> <Extreme_b> storbeck: it gives me an error saying mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<cdm10> n8tuser: does that still work if he's using networkmanager? If so, then you should help him, not me :)
<azlon_> can anybody help with this? ryan@mini-me:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1/sda1.bin
<azlon_> dd: opening `/dev/sdb1/sda1.bin': Not a directory
<arui> am I alive?
<cdm10> akuwa: what version of Ubuntu, you mean?
<azlon_> should i create the bin file first?
<n8tuser> cdm10 -> i thought you and him are one and the same..
<cdm10> azlon_: no, you're writing to a file that doesn't exist
<akuwa> Yes, that is what I mean exactly.
<cdm10> arui: yep
<cdm10> n8tuser: oh, no, I was trying to help him :)
<azlon_> cdm10: am i doing the command wrong?
<Jim1215> unop, thanks. but i am not sure which file to look for, /var/log/syslog?
<unop> azlon_, you cannot write to /dev/sdb1/ like that directly
<cdm10> akuwa: I'd go with an LTS release, if that works.
<cdm10> azlon_: are you trying to image a partition?
<azlon_> cdm10: yes
<unop> Jim1215, i'd try that first, then /var/log/messages,debug
<cdm10> azlon_: where do you want to put the image you're creating?
<akuwa> An...LTS? I'm not familiar with it.
<Conor1313> storbeck: So i need to up the values to get a better signal, is that correct? How would i do that?
<cdm10> akuwa: it's a version of Ubuntu that's supported for longer than a normal release... if you're going to install an old version, that's what you should install. It sohuld be pretty clear on the Ubuntu site.
<cdm10> Also,
<cdm10> !who | akuwa
<azlon_> cdm10: on my external HDD which is sdb1
<ubottu> akuwa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_ryker> cdm10: whoops just figured out how to set it to empty, lets see how that goes...
<azlon_> cdm10: it is in /mount/WD\ Passport
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hmm, apaprantly, eBox installed the clamav daemon, what is that?
<BSG> Any tips on finding a legacy flash driver?
<cdm10> azlon_: and which drive are you trying to create the image of?
<azlon_> my sda1
<Extreme_b> <Extreme_b> storbeck: it gives me an error saying mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<storbeck> Conor1313: man iwconfig
<akuwa> Sorry, I'm not familiar enough with IRC and I'm bothering people- er, thanks for your assistance though.
<redvamp128> BSG I got you the link hold on
<cdm10> azlon_: oh, sorry, misread your command. Your of= bit is going to have to have the mountpoint of your external drive in it, not the device name.
<azlon_> cdm10: which is located in just / when i do df
<_ryker> cdm10: the empty password thing works
<cdm10> _ryker: cool :)
<d_rugs420> anyone have a problem with firebug crashing firefox?
<storbeck> iwconfig ath0 txpower 30mW
<BSG> thanks
<unop> Extreme_b, that's just a warning to say - it's mounting the CD-ROM as read-only because you cannot obviously write to it .. the device should be mounted now
<redvamp128> BSG:  Ubuntu -- Details of package flashplugin-nonfree in hardy-updates <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/web/flashplugin-nonfree> Ignore the hardy part (but first uninstall your flash 10 from synaptic package manager)
<azlon_> cdm10: so i would want /mount/WD\ Passport?
<cdm10> azlon_: right... dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mount/WD\ Passport/sda1.bin
<redvamp128> BSG:  and when it says there is an updated version -- ignore that part
<BSG> already done the uninstall
<azlon_> cdm10: thanks!
<Extreme_b> <Extreme_b> storbeck: thanks alot .. solve
<Kijutsu_> I just use apt-get to install eggdrop.. where the heck did it put it?
<redvamp128> BSG see my pm
<cdm10> azlon_: no problem
<storbeck> Kijutsu_: locate eggdrop
<Kijutsu_> storbeck, returns nothing
<azlon_> cdm10: dd: opening `/mount/WD Passport/sda1.bin': No such file or directory
<storbeck> type: which eggdrop
<azlon_> cdm10: i put a \ for the space in the WD Passport
<Conor1313> storbeck: so I just change the number in " iwconfig eth0 txpower 15" ?
<storbeck> Conor1313: Yep
<storbeck> Obviously change eth0 do you wifi interface though
<cdm10> azlon_: are you sure it isn't /media rather than /mount?
<storbeck> to your*
<azlon_> cdm10: this is what my df gives me: /dev/sdb1             233G   83G  151G  36% /media/WD Passport
<Kijutsu_> storbeck, where's the associated files for it, botchk, script directory, etc?
<cdm10> azlon_: see, it's /media, not /mount :)
<storbeck> Kijutsu_: find / -name eggdrop
<azlon_> cdm10: crap, my bad
<Jim1215> unop, there are several error messages in my syslog file. the one has keyword "bind" is like this:  bind() fd 18, family 10, port 123, scope 2, addr fe80::213:d4ff:fed3:8f33, in6_is_addr_multicast=0 flags=0x11 fails: Cannot assign requested address.  is that the problem?
<Conor1313> storbeck: Alright, Im going to move my desktop and try that out. Would 30 be a good number? Or just trial and error?
<cdm10> azlon_: not a problem.
<storbeck> Conor1313: Should be good
<storbeck> Mine is set at 15 dBm
<Kijutsu_> storbeck, there she is.. thanks much :)
<Conor1313> storbeck: Thank you, Ill try that right now
<storbeck> np, np
<azlon_> cdm10: will this create a bit for bit? i was using mkisofs but that makes a file the size of the HDD. for example, if i had a 4 GB HDD but only used 2 GB of it, it would make a 4 GB ISO... will dd do the same?
<redvamp128> BSG:  any luck?
<natek> #ubuntuforums-beginners
<cdm10> azlon_: yep, it will. What filesystem are you using? There are tools that can be smarter about it.
<natek> ok i am really new to this, how to i connect to #ubuntuforums-beginners
<natek> ?
<n8tuser> azlon_ -> dd is bit for bit -- you can specify bs for block size,  man dd please
<azlon_> cdm10: i ext2 and the external HDD is FAT32
<storbeck> azlon_: Are you trying to make a livecd?
<BSG> redvamp128: that has a file for debian in it
<BSG> Oddly
<azlon_> storbeck: i would like to do that eventually... but right now i would just like to have a backup of my system... this is perfect for formatting and using this
<BSG> Would you ty downloading it to see if I'm crazy?
<BSG> try
<cdm10> azlon_: hmm, I think there's something that'll work for that but I'm forgetting the name.
<storbeck> azlon_: You should not use ext2 for your main filesystem
<redvamp128> BSG:  64 bit or 32bit?
<cdm10> azlon_: aha, it's called partimage.
<Conor1313> Storbeck: It wouldnt let me edit, it was just a manual? How would I edit the number?
<redvamp128> BSG:  it will download a .deb file -- then you install it from that..
<azlon_> storbeck: really? i just installed based on a tutorial i found for putting ubuntu on mini 9
<BSG> I'm x86
<azlon_> storbeck: what should i use?
<storbeck> You should use ext3
<azlon_> cdm10: im looking for that now
<storbeck> ext2 is only good for /boot
<cdm10> azlon_: ext3 would be better... it's easy to convert.
<redvamp128> BSG: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.159.0ubuntu1~hardy1_i386.deb
<BSG> Sorry for my noobness
<cdm10> azlon_: ext3 is identical to ext2 except it has something called a journal, which makes it a lot harder to corrupt the filesystem.
<storbeck> Using ext2 would make your system really slow
<cdm10> storbeck: not true.
<n8tuser> not true i agree
<cdm10> storbeck: it's the same as ext3, without the error-resistance.
<n8tuser> journalling
<cdm10> n8tuser: yep.
<redvamp128> BSG:  just save that file then once it finishes click on it then it will give you something about there is an updated version (ignore that) then click install
<azlon_> ok, well should i convert it before i use partimage?
<n8tuser> azlon_ -> its okay to make a copy of ext2  and then enable the journalling feature when using it..
<cdm10> azlon_: doesn't really matter whether you do it before or after
<azlon_> ok, so how do i either enable journalling or convert to ext3?
<redvamp128> BSG:  did that link work for you?
<BSG> Yeah, going to try it now
<bernz> "azlon_> cdm10: i put a \ for the space in the WD Passport" > not to put too fine a point on it, but i hope you meant you put a backslash-space for the space, not just a backslash ;-)
<cdm10> bernz: according to the error message, he did it right.
<cdm10> bernz: heh, that sounds weird... but it's true :)
<azlon_> bernz: yeah, i put a space :)
<redvamp128> BSG:  this worked for someone else -- the right click to enable camera was disabled using flash 10 but when he installed 9 it let him enable the camera.-- just ignore the updated version availible -- restart firefox... and it should work
<bernz> cdm10, azlon_, cool :-)
<cdm10> azlon_: it's actually a bit tricky, I think. It requires booting into single-user-mode or using a livecd. I mean, not really tricky, but you might want to look at the instructions and then do it.
<cdm10> azlon_: ...I guess that goes without saying, so I'm not sure what I'm trying to say here :)
<azlon_> cdm10: thanks. i am trying to use partition image, have you ever used it before?
<cdm10> azlon_: I've tried it, but never too seriously.
<azlon_> cdm10: looks like i have to unmount it before i can image it... does this sound about right?
<cdm10> azlon_: wait, are you logged into the system you're imaging? That can cause issues -- basically the data will change under the nose of the imager. You might want to do this from a liveCD.
<cdm10> azlon_: yep, which you can't do when you're booted from it.
<konix> french ???
<cdm10> !fr | konix
<ubottu> konix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<azlon_> cdm10: crap... i dont have a cdrom (mini 9)... i know there is a way to create a bootable thumbdrive, but i dont remember how
<konix> lol
<konix> ok
<cdm10> azlon_: if you're on 8.10, go to System>Administration>Create a USB Startup Disk
<azlon_> bah, that was easy... brb
<storbeck> cdm10: assuming he's using gnome
<Conor1313> Storbeck: Txpower wont go above 12, is that the maximum?
<cdm10> storbeck: good point...
<linux_guy> i have an internal 3.5" hdd sitting on my desk connected to my desktop via an IDE to USB cable.  On my laptop, ubuntu will NOT mount the drive because it's NTFS.... On my new desktop installation, it sees the hdd all day.  WHAT.... is the difference?
<storbeck> Conor1313: maybe for your card it is. Mine is by default 15
<ballsax> hello all
<Conor1313> storbeck: alright, thanks again.
<storbeck> np
<cdm10> linux_guy: are you running the same version of Ubuntu? Ubuntu has supported NTFS for a while...
<ballsax> im new to linux
<ballsax> i am running gOS
<ballsax> have you guys heard of gOS?
<Scunizi> yes
<storbeck> !ask | ballsax
<ubottu> ballsax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ballsax> do you like it?
<linux_guy> cdm10: 8.10 on both
<bernz> azlon_, i might not have the whole context here, but if you have a "simple" partition scheme (e.g. very few, or even single), you could split/resize and put your backup image on the newly freed space
<Scunizi> !ot | ballsax
<ubottu> ballsax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<storbeck> You should not run your entire distro off one partition, bernz
<ballsax> Hasorry
<linux_guy> what can i do to make the laptop mount ntfs?
<cdm10> linux_guy: do you cleanly unmount the ntfs partition before you attach it to the laptop?
<cdm10> storbeck: that's the default install, I don't really see a big problem with it except for special cases
<BSG> Well, now I can access settings in flash, but my cam is still black
<linux_guy> yeah
<cdm10> bernz: you could, but then it wouldn't protect againts a hard drive crash.
<BSG> But it detects the cam is installed
<bernz> storbeck, agreed, though it's likely that some users do that for fear of having to understand partitioning ;-)
<BSG> I can select usb cam 3
<BSG> 2
<BSG> er, usb 2.0 cam
<cdm10> linux_guy: I"m really not sure... I don't think it has anything to do with it being a laptop. Have you mounted it manually?
<linux_guy> cdm10: no, im afradi
<linux_guy> skeeered*
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where does apache normally store it;'s config?
<azlon_> bernz: i only have 8GB SSD... im on a netbook playing with linux for the first time
<storbeck> Iceman_B^Ltop: that's a pretty generic question
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: /etc/apache2
<storbeck> Apache has many config files
<bernz> cdm10, fair enough -- i was interpreting azlon_'s desired usage for the backup was to restore after mangling a "current" install ("sandbox")
<cdm10> linux_guy: well, give that a try... do you know how?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> storbeck: hm, okay
<storbeck> What config file are you looking for?
<linux_guy> cdm10: yes, its the 'at your own risk
<linux_guy> part im afraid of
<cdm10> bernz: i suppose. That brings a lot more fun stuff into play, though :)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> storbeck: the most main one
<storbeck> ...
<cdm10> linux_guy: do you get an error message when you try to mount it?
<nathan_406> I cant open Umbrello
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the one that gets called the first I guess? the one with global options etc
<linux_guy> cdm10: yes
<bernz> cdm10, yeah, my suggestions are usually in the "last desperate attempt" category :-)
<storbeck> httpd.conf?
<cdm10> linux_guy: would you mind pasting it? not here, but in a pastebin...
<pretender> i am going to dual boot ubuntu and XP what is the best partition type to use that will work in both OS's.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> storbeck: yeah
<cdm10> !paste | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<storbeck> Iceman_B^Ltop: find / -name httpd.conf
<redvamp128> BSG:  That worked for the other guy-- though I think he enabled the camera using 9 then upgraded to 10 (just made sure to use the remember settigns option) and it worked to keep the camera up.
<nathan_406> can someone help me open Umbrello. I need to do my homework
<wolter> how can i omit from a string stuff in front of it? for example, if I wanted to omit something after it i would do something like ${var%<whatever>}
<storbeck> On all my servers, it's in /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<dsdeiz> hi is there a keyboard shortcut to run the terminal?
<cdm10> pretender: NTFS is well-supported, fat32 is better-supported but has issues with hard shutdowns and system corruption.
<storbeck> dsdeiz: You can make a keybind for it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the first hit says /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<cdm10> dsdeiz: no, but you can assign one... and if you really need a terminal, you can hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get a vtty (alt-f7 to get back)
<storbeck> Iceman_B^Ltop: Well there you go
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so I guess Scunizi was right :) but yeah
<Iceman_B^Ltop> thanks
<redvamp128> BSG:  did you get that?
 * Iceman_B^Ltop fires up an editor
<azlon_> wow, linux is really freaking cool
<hmw> azlon_: yeah, it is.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> azlon_: yeah, I like being able to use putty to control it remotely
<azlon_> im really starting to like this... it gets better after you figure out how to man handle it
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I feel like such a geek ^_^
<adred> does i386 version of ubuntu run on amd64 chips?
<BSG> yes redvamp, I'm going to try installing 10 now
<bernz> dseiz, i went to System | Prefs | Keyboard shortcuts and set up  'CTRL-ALT-T' for it
<redvamp128> BSG:  if it helps you can try running lsusb to see which camera it is
<linux_guy> cdm10: it would take a lot... the laptop is dead, and i'd have to unmount from one and mount to the other... I was really just surprised and interested, wanted to know why
<storbeck> azlon_: Don't forget about the man pages :)
<cdm10> adred: yep, it will.
<ziroday> adred: yes
<BSG> it's video2
<dsdeiz> hmm, probably just the window thingy mode.. (kinda new at this)
<azlon_> storbeck: what are man pages anyway?
<redvamp128> BSG:  the problem with 10 was the not being able to turn the camera on for the other person
<storbeck> azlon_: manual pages
<cdm10> linux_guy: it sounds a lot like the "you forgot to cleanly unmount it" message
<dsdeiz> may i ask how to make a keybind?
<linux_guy> cdm10: i thought linux only worked with FAT style, ext3/4 systems
<adred> cdm10 ziroday: thanks
<cdm10> azlon_: say "man whatever" and it'll tell you about whatever
<storbeck> azlon_: type: man bash
<bernz> dsdeiz, see dseiz... above
<cdm10> linux_guy: it now supports NTFS pretty well.
<azlon_> man bash
<azlon_> oh
<storbeck> Not in irc..
<azlon_> stupid... in terminal
<linux_guy> cdm10: i see.  it was a pleasant surprise
<linux_guy> ok gotta run
<linux_guy> THANKS!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, a question to the masses, would you say its better to always operate within a SCREEN when logged in remotely ?
<redvamp128> BSG:  I just wish adobe would listen to the bug reports-- I had the same issue when I ran Intrepid -- but I reinstalled 8.04 (hardy) and I don't have that issue
<nathan_406> is there a chat room for Umbrello cuz i want help running it
<storbeck> Iceman_B^Ltop: no
<storbeck> It depends on what you're doing
<Scunizi> azlon_: you could do it in terminal with /exec man bash
<dsdeiz> oh, tnx bernz
<BSG> I wonder if I should do that with the EEE pc?
<Scunizi> azlon_: doh.. in irc
<BSG> eeebuntu has a hardy version I believe
<azlon_> Scunizi: thanks
<ziroday> nathan_406: well the site recommends you do sudo apt-get install umbrello-kde4
<storbeck> Scunizi: That depends on what irc client he's on
<Iceman_B^Ltop> well, like just now, I was running the find command, but I guess it took a while before it was finished. if I was running that within a screen, I could detach and continue working.
<bernz> Iceman_B, things are almost never "always", but yes :-) it offers the benefit of keeping certain stuff "happy" in your "absence" (e.g. cleaners yank the cables)
<Scunizi> storbeck: true..
<redvamp128> BSG:  that is your call -- but at least now the camera is enabled
<sebsebseb> Can Ubuntu be installed on a WII?
<storbeck> lol @ sebsebseb
<azlon_> storbeck: im using chatzilla... a firefox plugin... i know i need another one
<sebsebseb> storbeck: heh yeah I didn't think so
<sebsebseb> storbeck: ,but it can on an Xbox
<storbeck> azlon_: use irssi ;)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> lol, irssi
<Scunizi> storbeck: ditto
<bernz> Iceman_B^Ltop, see Iceman_B... above  (argh, twice!)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> irssi is too l33t for me :(
<cdm10> azlon_: try xchat -- irssi is a command-line-only one.
<azlon_> oh, f' command line...
<azlon_> xchat it is
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: you don't see the love yet.. irssi is a great client
<storbeck> Don't be scared of command line
<sebsebseb> azlon_:  no
<sebsebseb> azlon_: Xchat LOL  get Konversation instead
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Scunizi: I was raised with mIRC...so irssi takes a while to grow on me
<nathan_406> ziroday: that gives me -->"E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nathan_406> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and to get configured
<cdm10> ...please, no chat client holy wars?
<storbeck> nathan_406: Are you using sudo?
<sebsebseb> azlon_: Konversation is very nice and graphical
<ziroday> nathan_406: well thats because you installing something else. Wait for it finish
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: there are themes to make it look like mIRC.. :)
<azlon_> ok, konver it is then...
<cdm10> xchat for gtk, konversation for qt, and that's all you really need to know if you don't care much.
<nathan_406> is i did
<azlon_> i dont need anything special
<sebsebseb> cdm10: nah Konversation runs rather nicely in Gnome/GTK
<nathan_406> Yes I did*
<ziroday> !best | azlon_ try them all out and decide :)
<ubottu> azlon_ try them all out and decide :): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cdm10> sebsebseb: after pulling in a load of KDE dependencies... and it looks very different from other Gnome applications.
<pretender> cdm10:  What would you recommend NTFS or Fat32?  Fat32 has a 4GB file size limit.
<sebsebseb> cdm10: so what
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Scunizi: the only thing I want is a persistant nicklist, which is non-buggy
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I guess
<nathan_406> Well am doing an update
<bernz> CLI is still the most powerful and efficient and misunderstood tool ever devised for human/computer interaction, decried chiefly for its intricacy and the years it takes to master
<sebsebseb> pretender: for Linux use Ext3
<ziroday> nathan_406: well when updating you are installing, wait for it to finish
<cdm10> sebsebseb: well, he's a new user... having consistent UIs is quite a good thing.
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop: I never found the need for a nick list..
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have to make do without a GUI for irc(hence irssi) but having that treebar in mirc is mighty nifty
<sebsebseb> azlon_: want to learn Ubuntu properly?
<nathan_406> thats gonna take some time!
<azlon_> sebsebseb: dude, 93 megs for a chat client?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Scunizi: I want to be able to quickly see who is and who isnt in a channel
<nathan_406> but it I must
<cdm10> azlon_: that's because it's Konversation.
<nathan_406> not problem!
<sebsebseb> azlon_: yeah  Linux  programs hardly take up any space
<azlon_> sebsebseb: sure...  i say hesitently
<storbeck> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scunizi> Iceman_B^Ltop:  might be nice for smaller channels but here with 1200+ .. eh. not for me.
<cdm10> azlon_: like I said, on Gnome, pretty much anything beginning with K is going to take up a ton of space.
<sebsebseb> azlon_: ok PM me
<psilocybin> i got a question guys, when i attempt to install nvidia drivers, it says it must be in root folder?, but when i try to copy nvidia drive file to root folder i cannot?
<cdm10> pretender: if you must have Windows support, NTFS is probably the way to go... it's well-supported now under Ubuntu, and fat32 has too many liminations
<azlon_> sebsebseb: i think 93 is big for a chat...
<ziroday> psilocybin: are you using ubuntu
<psilocybin> yes gOS
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ah yes, indeed, there is little need in HERE. but all other (30-ish) channels I hang in....yeah, i'd like to have it :)
<storbeck> psilocybin: Use sudo
<ziroday> psilocybin: that is not ubuntu.
<psilocybin> sudo? whats that
<ziroday> !derivatives | psilocybin
<ubottu> psilocybin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> cut off...
<storbeck> !sudo | psilocybin
<ubottu> psilocybin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hmw> psilocybin: try "man sudo"
<bernz> psilocybin, it's not root folder, it's root user, probably, which it's talking about
<hmw> psilocybin: I mean try "man <whatevercommand>"
<JosephLinkous> So I don't even know what I want to do with my Linux Server now that it's working.
<psilocybin> ? what
<pretender> ok thanks
<redvamp128> BSG:  any luck?
<conorcaplice> storbeck: It's Conor1313, no luck, it can see my wireless network but it wont connect to it. Any Ideas?
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: load irssi on it and mutt, elinks and openssh so you can be on any machine and login and irc, get email, cruz the net.. throw a test joomla site up.. make a media server .. :)
<bernz> psilocybin, if you start a root shell (that is, a shell that has root privileges), you can run things as if you are superuser
<psilocybin> lemme try
<psilocybin> thanks
<storbeck> conorcaplice: Try: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "your ap name"; dhclient ath0
<hmw> psilocybin: some programs need to be run by the root user, which is the user context of the system. Like Administrator in windows. The root user can do anything on your system. Do not try logging in as "root" - that is disabled in Ubuntu by default. Instead call every command, that needs to be run as root, with "sudo COMMAND"
<storbeck> (change ath0 with your wifi interface)
<bernz> psilocybin, presumably the driver installation needs the "permission" to modify deep stuff in your system
<psilocybin> why wouldnt i have permission
<ziroday> psilocybin: if you are using ubuntu, you should not even need to install the drivers manually
<ardchoille> psilocybin: Please understand that gOS is not Ubuntu. It is based on Ubuntu but it is a different distro
<bernz> psilocybin, for your own safety -- by default -- and you can unsafe yourself with usdo
<hmw> psilocybin: for security. You (or any programs you start) cannot really damage the system. That's why Linux doesnt need antivirus software.
<bernz> usdo -> sudo
<psilocybin> sudo
<conorcaplice> ill give that a shot
<psilocybin> how do i install sudo
<hmw> psilocybin: already installed.
<storbeck> psilocybin: Please read the Ubuntu docs
<bernz> sudo is bundled with almost all distros
<bernz> psilocybin, 'man sudo'
<psilocybin> man sudo
<psilocybin> sorry guys, im an ultra noob
<hmw> psilocybin: Man pages are not very pretty. But you should consider looking at the manuals, if you want to find out, what a certain command is doing. man COMMANDNAME
<bernz> psilocybin, i'm afraid you'll have to type that into your shell, not here ;-)
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<psilocybin> ahhh
<BSG> Redvamp, you are my hero
<redvamp128> psilocybin:  applications-accessories-then terminal
<brutus> Hi, my graphics card is not being detected even though restricted device manager says the driver is enabled. I cannot change desktop effects or screen resolution. Can someone please help me out? Here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124110/
<redvamp128> BSG:  the upgrade to 10 turned the camera back on
<BSG> Yes, it's amazing
<ziroday> brutus: what graphics card and what version of ubuntu?
<BSG> You are my savior.
<navetz> how can i set my repositories to download the latest version of flash player?
<cdm10> brutus: what card do you have, and what driver is activated?
<ardchoille> redvamp128: he's using gOS, it has a different menu setup
<JosephLinkous> Alright, I have another question. I can see this getting really out of hand with being unable to keep track of all the programs you install on Server, since there's no simple GUI tool to list user-installed packages
<BSG> What would be a decent place to record my fix so others could figure it out?
<BSG> A place that will give it lots of eyes
<brutus> ziroday, Nvidia 8600GS and Gutsy 7.10
<ziroday> BSG: the wiki
<hmw> psilocybin: Many questions have been answered already. Consult https://help.ubuntu.com/
<storbeck> !nvidia | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brutus> cdm10, Nvidia 8600GS and how do I find out the driver version?
<ziroday> brutus: okay, you're using the vesa driver. Have you got the nvidia driver installed?
<JosephLinkous> Is there a command to list user-installed stuff instead of every single package on there?
<BSG> Link, please?
<bernz> psilocybin, i recommend you copy the terminal shortcut redvamp128 just referred to into your "quick shortcuts" or whatever they're called at the top of your display
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: aptitude is a terminal based synaptic.. sort of graphic..  you'll see what's installed there.. you can also use apt but I haven't figured that out
<redvamp128> BSG:  there has been about 12 bug reports sent to adobe about that one - where the menu to turn cams on is disabled in flash 10 = but downgrade to 9..to enable the cam -- then upgrade to the 10
<BSG> Right, but it'd be nice for that to be more apparent
<bernz> psilocybin, i also recommend you create a key binding (assign a key shortcut) to launch a terminal (shell)... super handy :-)
<redvamp128> BSG:  you could also make reference to that in your eeepc page..
<clayg> how do i determine what chipset  i have on my notebook's wireless adapter
<brutus> ziroday, How do I find out if its installed?
<storbeck> clayg: dmesg
<storbeck> Or lspci
<conorcaplice> storbeck: It came back, i dont have ath0, so i tried wlan0, It came back with "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801"  then "No DHCPOFFERS received" "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<brutus> ziroday, It was working fine before I tried installing the latest 180-something driver from the nvidia site
<ziroday> brutus: pastebin the output of err apt-cache policy nvidia-*
<Scunizi> clayg: or sudo lshw in terminal...
<redvamp128> BSG:  I have sent 3 bug reports to adobe about that issue
<BSG> I plan to
<bernz> clayg, one way is 'lspci -v | less' and page through the results to find what you seek
<ziroday> brutus: and that's why we recommend you don't manually install the drivers. You might want to uninstall it.
<BSG> And I will send a bug report myself
<BSG> I went through a few other long processes
<storbeck> conorcaplice: Sounds like it is a driver issue after all ;)
<JosephLinkous> Scunizi: I didn't even know I could launch Aptitude and have a (sort of) gui thing load up. I was actually going to ask how I could skim through the repositories to see what kinds of things are out there
<conorcaplice> haha
<redvamp128> another good one is dmesg -short
<clayg> trying all, on lshw now lol
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: you'll also need to learn "screen"
<brutus> ziroday, the output is 'unable to locate package'; how do I revert back to my old driver?
<redvamp128> as well as lshw -short
<conorcaplice> so, where would i go to find the correct driver for me?
<storbeck> conorcaplice: What chipset is it?
<sebsebseb> bernz: telling new users,  to do a load of stuff, that they don't understand, isn't that good
<conorcaplice> its integrated into the computer, i believe its Intel
<cdm10> sebsebseb: like installing KDE, for instance.
<ziroday> brutus: do you have two graphics cards?
<storbeck> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brutus> ziroday, No just one 8600GS
<sebsebseb> cdm10: I explained to him in PM about Gnome and KDE
<storbeck> Eh, that's not what I was hoping for
<ziroday> brutus: then why do you have two device lines?
 * bernz tried 'dmesg -short' and was surprised to find 'TCP: Treason uncloaked...' and so on :-)
<conorcaplice> madwifi?
<donavan01> BSG: you still around
<cdm10> sebsebseb: oh, I guess I misunderstood something :-/ oh well then.
<storbeck> conorcaplice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<ziroday> brutus: actually can you pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<felixsulla> I want to add a shortcut to terminal, but I want it to start in a specific folder. I can edit menu, add command gnome-terminal, but how do I make it show up in a specific folder?
<sebsebseb> cdm10: ,but yes he has 8GB so I woudn't recommend he put  KDE4 on which is yucky anyway, and what comes in the Ibex repo
<bernz> sebsebseb, i figure a lot of people are migrating from windows, so i'll mention handy stuff that sounds similar "e.g. "shortcuts"), but point taken :-)
<storbeck> felixsulla: What do you mean?
<sebsebseb> cdm10: however some of it's apps shoudn't take up that much space
<brutus> ziroday, I have no clue
<storbeck> You said two different things
<brutus> ziroday, which one should I remove?
<clayg> sweet lspci seemed to be easiest for me to understand looks like i have a "Intel 3945ABG"
<conorcaplice> Storbeck: Just happened, but It has connected though moving painstakingly slowly, still madwifi to fix it?
<ziroday> brutus: right, can you remove the bottom one please.
<storbeck> Do you want to make a "shortcut" or do you want the terminal to start in a specific folder?
<felixsulla> Say I want a terminal to open in my home folder
<felixsulla> I want to make a terminal that opens in my home folder
<storbeck> conorcaplice: madwifi is the main driver for intel based chips
<azlon_> lol
<ziroday> brutus: err just comment out the bottom driver, screen and monitor parts that have # in them
<ziroday> brutus: basically the last three sections
<conorcaplice> alright, thanks, im going to move my desktop and try and install them.
<storbeck> felixsulla: Run this in a terminal: echo "cd ~" >> ~/.bashrc
<ziroday> brutus: am I making sense?
<felixsulla> Can I make it so the terminal automatically opens in ~
<felixsulla> Or one specific shortcut, rather?
<storbeck> felixsulla: Do what I said
<brutus> ziroday, Yeah, I did it- left our the ServerFlags section though...
<felixsulla> I want to leave the default terminal alone.
<ziroday> brutus: thats fine, can you save and then restart xorg
<storbeck> felixsulla: Tell me what you're exactly trying to do
<storbeck> You keep switching your goal around
<felixsulla> Heh, not trying to.
<felixsulla> I want to make a new item in applications, that is a terminal shorcut, but I want that terminal to open inside my home folder.
<glandon> ok this is probably going to sound like a lame question, but i know there is a way to do it i just dont know how. does anyone know how to compile an install disk of ubuntu that is basically a compilation of everything that i currently have installed in my operating system?
<brutus> ziroday, ok, I'll just get back after doing so....
<sebsebseb> bernz: I know you just tried to help, but maybe you put him off Ubuntu
<ziroday> brutus: I'll wait :)
<ziroday> !aptoncd | glandon
<ubottu> glandon: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<glandon> this will include the OS as well
<Scunizi> glandon: to create an install disk and not use aptoncd would be tough.. the original live cd is always right at the limit of a cd.. with your extra programs you'd have to go to dvd. and still struggle over the how to's
<ziroday> glandon: well you have the normal ubuntu disk and then you aptoncd with all the packages you want.
<storbeck> felixsulla: assuming you're using gnome-terminal, add this to your keybind: gnome-terminal --working-directory /
<matt> just set up compiz fusion, and i only have two screens
<storbeck> oops, change "/" with "~"
<ziroday> glandon: perhaps http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/
<bernz> sebsebseb, nah, i wouldn't worry about that -- it's the overall useability of the OS that makes it live or die; i'm even frustrated by some "simple" problems, but i'm keen, so it won't stop me... many others are keen like that too :-)
<felixsulla> / would do root, gotcha.. thanks storbeck!
<sebsebseb> bernz: simple problems? and how long you used
<matt> how do you get the four screen cube thing running?
<sebsebseb> linux_guy: you need Compiz Fushion installed
<sebsebseb> and a good enough graphics card
<sebsebseb> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<linux_guy> sebsebseb: its installed
<linux_guy> graphics card is pretty good
<bernz> sebsebseb, my mobo-bound USB host controllers won't init since initial install; no kernel messages, and i don't understand udev yet, so i don't know where to continue diagnosis -- PCI-based IO card's host cons are working fine, though
<sebsebseb> bernz: that didn't sound like a basic issue to me :D
<brutus> ziroday, Hey...I rebooted with the changes but it complained that Ubuntu would run in low graphics mode...the same problem as as before
<JosephLinkous> So, if I run Aptitude then simply press G, it seems to already have selected a whole bunch of updates I need. Is that right?
<felixsulla> storbeck: works like a charm.. Can you tell me how you would have phrased my question, just for reference?
<ziroday> brutus: right, yeah remove the -180 drivers
<Stonewall> hello, how do i tall what i should put under the driver line to get my GFX card to work?
<ziroday> Stonewall: what version of ubuntu?
<Stonewall> 8.10
<ziroday> brutus: you probably have two versions installed which are conflicting
<ziroday> Stonewall: what card?
<Stonewall> thats what i'm trying to gather
<brutus> ziroday, how do I do that? I installed the 180 driver by running 'sh blahblahblah.run' downloded from the nvidia site
<ziroday> Stonewall: what does lspci | grep VGA output?
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: you must have tagged a bunch.. for "updates" I prefer sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bernz> sebsebseb, exactly -- and yet, XP on the same hardware gets the USB host cons up and running just fine on first install -- these kinds of issues (out-of-box failures) are the big turn-off for potential converts, i'd say ... of course, my experience could be rare
<ziroday> brutus: there should be an uninstall script there somewhere. Also this is why we strongly recommend you don't install direct from the nvidia site.
<Stonewall> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP8x
<ziroday> Stonewall: thats quite an old card. Do you have the drivers installed?
<sebsebseb> bernz: wireless is an issue for many,  but that's, because the hardware manufactures haven't made proper drivers for Linux
<Stonewall> no, this system is just installed
<Stonewall> there was more
<agentbob> how can i get mysql5.1 installed on my ubuntu
<Stonewall> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP8x
<ziroday> Stonewall: okay, can you open up System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers, are there any drivers there for you to install?
<bernz> sebsebseb, agreed, and wifi itself is still VERY poorly understood by the general public, so that's understandable
<brutus> ziroday, Drat...no uninstall script...I just downloaded one single .run file which installed the driver
<JosephLinkous> Scunizi: haha. Well, most of these said they were updates (updates X.X to X.Y) and such, but if I were to accidentally install a whole crap load of stuff, is there an easy way to remove it all?
<ziroday> brutus: err one sec
<sebsebseb> bernz: indeed loads of insecure wireless connections
<Stonewall> theres no menu entry called hardware drivers
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: you'd have to know what it was and tag it for uninstallation as far as I know.
<ziroday> Stonewall: under System > Administration?
<brutus> ziroday, btw, I have nvidia-settings installed and when I run it it says- "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server"
<bernz> sebsebseb, on the plus side, i'm one of those who will pursue this problem (USB failure) until it's working, and then post results somewhere -- there are sure to be at least a few others with the same mobo trying ubuntu sooner or later
<speedcore> Hi I need a good channel for ubuntu admins?
<garou> Hi. After dist-upgrading to jaunty I have problems with my ATI Radeon HD4850 and its proprietary drivers, but, well, I'd really like to work with OpenGL. This is the problem: http://rafb.net/p/jvetbU33.html
<JosephLinkous> Scunizi: That kinda sucks that there's no log file somewhere that keeps track of aptitude sessions
<Stonewall> ziroday: yea, i should have mentioned that this started as an installation of kubuntu 8.10 >.>
<ziroday> brutus: yeah, because you have two nvidia drivers installed, they're conflicting
<Conor1313> can anyone tell me which repo has madwifi?
<bullgard4> What data does evolution-data-server provide (to other programs)?
<Daft_Punk> garou, #ubuntu+1 is for jaunty
<Stonewall> i may have missed something...
<cmrn> Hi. I wanted to try the netbook remix for ubuntu, so I decided to try to install gnome. I install the package ubuntu-desktop, but when I try to log in to a gnome session it loads the cursor and wallpaper but nothing else. I was installing gnome from xubuntu
<ziroday> bullgard4: its the address book
<ziroday> bullgard4: it provides contact information
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: there might be.. or another way of referencing it. I just never went there.
<sebsebseb> bernz: yeah and  one day you could get proper suppourt from that motherboard manufacture, in the mean time they will ignore Linux, and say it don't have enough market share, so they won't suppourt it with drivers
<ziroday> Stonewall: right, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Stonewall> lemme check
<cmrn> how do I get gnome-panel and company to load?
<JosephLinkous> Scunizi: But hey, Linux cleanly removes things, even big stuff, right? I'm tired of this Windoze crap where uninstalling leaves an unsightly residue in the form of orphan files, folders, and registry keys
<garou> Daft_Punk: What *is* #ubuntu+1? I can't really find anything helpful on Google and nothing with apt-cache search.
<agentbob> are there any recommended ways to install mysql 5.1 on ubuntu?
<donavan01> Im looking for a media player that works, is lightweight and can handle any video type (with the right codecs of course)  any suggestions (its going on my Eee pc)
<bernz> sebsebseb, well, that's why there must be people who will dig at this out of curiosiity (and there will be, even if it's not me or you)... it's just a matter of time; i think even microsoft knows the cat's out of the bag
<ziroday> brutus: okay according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual#Uninstalling%20the%20Driver you should do sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall in the same dir as the .run file
<Stonewall> ziroday: no i do not
<sebsebseb> bernz: maybe something about it on ubuntuforums.org
<Scunizi> JosephLinkous: yep.. sometimes there are personal configuration files left in you /home directory but they are prefaced with a . so they are hidden. ls -la will show them or ls -a
<Cpudan80> !vlc | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ziroday> Stonewall: okay, thats why. Can you install the jockey-gtk package please
<Cpudan80> arg
<garou> !#ubuntu+1
<bernz> sebsebseb, the insane amount of improvements resulting in ubuntu since my first random stabbings at slackware in the 90s are jaw-dropping
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> bernz: MS LOL   the amount of stuff they been able to get away with, since they had most of the market, but the times are changing slowly,  and as time goes by more Desktop Linux users :)
<cmrn> I wanted to try the netbook remix for ubuntu, so I decided to try to install gnome. I install the package ubuntu-desktop, but when I try to log in to a gnome session it loads the cursor and wallpaper but nothing else. I was installing gnome from xubuntu.
<cmrn> help?
<sebsebseb> bernz: and I like to help noobs get set up nicely with  Ubuntu,  so cover the basics.  VNC tunneled over SSH yeah
<donavan01> cpudan80 ... I was thinking about VLC just wasnt too sure how big it was
<Cpudan80> donavan01: hmmm let's find out
<bullgard4> ziroday: I believe that it is not only the address book. At least one Ubuntu developer told me that evolution-data-server does provide more data than that, for example it provides deadlines. So the list of data provided is longer (it comprises more than one entry which you suggested).
<Cpudan80> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Cpudan80> donavan01: 3MB installed
<donavan01> nice
<JosephLinkous> Now, I gotta get me a good C++, C# or Java compiler so I can develop programs remotely
<brutus> ziroday, Hey thanks! I uninstalled it...Should I try restarting xserver now?
<sebsebseb> bernz: if we can win the not so technical  computer users over to Desktop Linux :D
<ziroday> bullgard4: well in theory e-d-s can do alot of things. It uses dbus to communicate.
<Cpudan80> they should really drop totem ... and just use VLC in the default install
<Stonewall> ziroday: done
<anatashinu__> hello?
<ziroday> brutus: yep you can do it with ctrl+alt+bkspace
<donavan01> cmrn ... what kind of netbook
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: hi
<cmrn> eeepc1000h
<ziroday> Stonewall: now type in jockey-gtk
<brutus> ziroday, brb :)
<anatashinu__> Hi I'm having troubles with wifi on my new laptop
<Scunizi> Cpudan80: the problem with that is the non-free codecs in vlc
<anatashinu__> lenovo 3000 n500 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4421652&Sku=T71-15404
<sebsebseb> bernz: what were we just talking about, and now there's someone with one of those issues
<anatashinu__> ubuntu 8.10
<Stonewall> ok, i got the hardware manager and found the driver, activate it?
<Cpudan80> Scunizi: oh ... right, forgot about that
<donavan01> cmrn ... are you just trying to get a small build on you system or are you trying to do something specific
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: ok this is a start
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<bullgard4> ziroday: Why is it necessary to provide the contact information through the evolution data server? Why can the Evolution (client) not read simply directly the address books?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anatashinu__> !wireless
<sancho21_> I'm afraid there is a bug related to firefox in 8.10. Ubuntu eat all my swap and memory
<Cpudan80> !wifi | anatashinu__
<ubottu> anatashinu__: please see above
<ziroday> bullgard4: because not only evolution uses the contact info, its designed so that other apps can query it.
<sancho21_> after many hours passed
<Stonewall> ziroday:  ok, i got the hardware manager and found the driver , activate it?
<ziroday> Stonewall: yep
<scribawf> !2700
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2700
<bohemian> hi everyone
<sebsebseb> bohemian: hi
<bohemian> anyone knows of a good web content filtering
<anatashinu__> Theres probably something in there about my problem, but I dont know
<BSG> No kidding, the cam just shuts off after a few secods now
<anatashinu__> It just wont let me connect.
<anatashinu__> I have the password correct
<anatashinu__> Just tells me to reenter pass
<cmrn> donavan01: I had xubuntu up and running, and I installed "ubuntu-desktop" from Synaptic.  When I restart and choose gnome for my session, I only get the wallpaper
<bohemian> one that can block porn and malicious sites and limit downloads
<Scunizi> bohemian: openDNS  free .. internt side..  www.opendns.com or .org I forgot.
<Stonewall> is the last part of this supposed to take forever?
<bohemian> hi sebsebseb
<Conor1313> can someone tell me which repositiory i need to install wadwifi?
<bullgard4> ziroday: I do not understand: A config file can be read by many programs if necessary. Why cannot be read an address book by other application programs as well, without the intermediary evolution-data-server?
<koshari> Conor1313 you mean madwifi
<anatashinu__> is there some program I need to use wifi?
<Conor1313> right, sorry
<bohemian> Scunizi:  i don't have a dedicated ip, will that work?
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: depends
<brutus> ziroday, hmm...I rebooted but no luck...I tried glxgears, but that gave- "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<anatashinu__> depends on what?
<ziroday> bullgard4: I don't know that far into depth, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: you might need madwifi or  ndiswrapper
<TaG^> ok.. I am running xp run now .. i input the ubuntu .. which option do i chose -->Demo and Full installation  or Inside inside Windows?
<sebsebseb> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stonewall> ziroday: thanks, gotta reboot
<anatashinu__> ok I'll try those and get back to you
<bullgard4> ziroday: Ok, thank you very much for answering.
<Scunizi> bohemian: yes.. if you have a router you simply enter the dns addresses for opendns and away you go.. you need to sign up and once you do that you can tweek the level of filtering..
<nomasteryoda> if you can make it work with the madwifi, that is the way to go
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: well
<nomasteryoda> will be faster
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: not as simple as just that
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: first of all you need to know about the wireless device that you have,  to find out if you need a driver for it or not
<donavan01> cmrn: sounds like a bad install ... was this fresh out of the box install (anything on it)  if so then try eeebuntu BSG(user on here) just told me about it and it seems to work great and the base install only took up 2.2 gbs on my SSD
<TaG^> ok.. I am running xp run now .. i input the ubuntu .. which option do i chose -->Demo and Full installation  or Inside inside Windows?
<anatashinu__> Oh
<sebsebseb> TaG^: don't install it from XP
<bohemian> Scunizi: thanks i'll try that, by the way have you used dansguardian?
<anatashinu__> well let me find out
<sebsebseb> TaG^: boot the computer from the Live CD
<anatashinu__> It was built in to the computere
<ziroday> brutus: ack, can you pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/xorg.0.log please
<cmrn> donavan01: I was installing gnome from xfce, OK?
<brutus> ziroday, just a sec
<Scunizi> bohemian: tried.. If you only have one machine in the house and that's all the kids use.. great. but not easy to maintain.
<cmrn> 80gb HDD, so space != issue
<Scunizi> brb
<TaG^> sebsebseb how much space u need?
<donavan01> crmn: go private
<anatashinu__> 802.11b/g Wireless Networking
<anatashinu__> is that it?
<sebsebseb> TaG^: I would say about 20GB for /   and  do a seperate home partition,  but of course you don't know what I mean yet
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<jplever> long time ubuntu user here, does anyone have any suggestions to solve sudden sound failure? Have checked settings and restarted alsa and am at a complete loss
<bohemian> Scunizi: i'm setting this on a coffee shop as free service with a single computer and wifi access
<JosephLinkous> Question: How exactly do I select things to download in Aptitude?
<JosephLinkous> I pressed enter on something, but it brought up a large information page about it
<TaG^> sebastien i only have 5gig with xp on it..
<sebsebseb> TaG^: 16GB  would be good for /
<sebsebseb> TaG^: what about the rest of the hard disk?
<keres> does the ubuntu repository have an apt-get for python 3.0.1?
<brutus> ziroday, here's the log file: http://pastebin.com/d76c6d1ff
<Iceman_B^Ltop> bed time
<sebsebseb> keres: probably not
<anatashinu__> I think I have a "802.11b/g Wireless Networking" for a wireless device.  How do I find out if I need drivers?
<TaG^> on c:\ drive xp and 5 gig free...
<jeffwheeler> What version of Java does GJC-4.3 roughly correlate to? E.g., will it have generics, etc.?
<sebsebseb> TaG^: Ubuntu should have more than 5GB  altough a clean install would only take up about 1GB
<brutus> ziroday, and here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/md138aa3
<sebsebseb> anatashinu__: maybe you can find out on ubuntuforums.org as well as wait for someone that  can help you properly,  I can't
<panesar_sandeep> tag^, if u just wish to try ubuntu, there's a better option where u wudn't have to touch the original partitions
<Scunizi> bohemian: i'd use opendns.. easier
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: indeed I was thinking about telling him about vm
<sebsebseb> I woudn't recommend wubi
<TaG^> sebsebseb when i instll will it delete my xp?
<sebsebseb> TaG^: not if you dual boot
<sebsebseb> TaG^: ,but by what your telling me you don't have enough free space to make a good dual boot
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, i was going for the same, sunvxm :)
<keithclark> My CD drive no longer works on my laptop, and it will not boot from usb.  Is there a way to install Ubuntu over the current PCLinuxOS installation just over the network?
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: indeed  Virtualbox
<ziroday> brutus: and what does sudo nvidia-settings do?
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, :)
<Decepticon> in crontab, this is every 1:30 hrs ? 30 */1 * * * rsync ... if it is then i dont understand why i have two concurrent rsync processes running (transferring the same LARGE file). is it my bandwidth limitations thats causing the transfer to be in progress, and thus not appear as the actual file on the remot dir, causing rsync to retransfer it, hence lauching a 2nd process?
<TaG^> panesar_sandeep so what do i do?
<brutus> ziroday, gives me a dialog box saying- "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<TaG^> sebsebseb how much space do i need?
<jeffwheeler> Decepticon: the */1 can be simplified to just *
<TaG^> for dual boot?
<jplever> Does anyone have any suggestions to solve sudden sound failure? Have checked settings and restarted alsa and am at a complete loss
<Decepticon> jeffwheeler i guess, but it doesnt address my question
<sebsebseb> TaG^: how big is your hard disk?
<Conor1313> Hello, Which repository do i need to add to install madwifi>
<jeffwheeler> Decepticon: I know; but then it appears that it's running every thirty minutes, not 1:30 hours, right?
<ziroday> brutus: argh, can you reinstall nvidia-glx-new. And I have to run sorry
<Decepticon> jeffwheeler thats correct, its somewhat misleading to me
<ia> hello. If i use ubuntu at lpia arch (netbook with intel atom), then where and what I should write, that apt can download in first turn lpia-packages, and only if some package doesn't exist in lpia version, apt can download package for 386?
<brutus> ziroday, oh ok, thanks a lot for your help anyways
<TaG^> sebsebseb 7gig on c:\ and 3gig on d:\
<panesar_sandeep> tag^, install sun virtualbox from sun.com, then create a virtual machine, 10 gb variable virtual hard disk, and install any flavour of linux to try it inside your windows os, and run it from inside windows.
<sebsebseb> TaG^:  not just free space, how big is the hard disk over all
<Stonewall> ziroday: i am back
<ce_niez> hay
<sebsebseb> ce_niez: ni
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> TaG^: 40GB hard disk?  how big is it?
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: or he could just boot the computer from Live CD to try :d
<TaG^> sebsebseb 7gig on c:\ and 3gig on d:\
<TaG^> 10 gig
<sebsebseb> TaG^: I don't think anyone has a 10GB hard disk???????  unless it's a really old hard disk
<TaG^> with 2 partition
<TaG^> it's a laptop
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, dats the best idea of all....
<TaG^> old laptop
<panesar_sandeep> tag^, how much ram??
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: depends LOL,  I though the Live CD was  idot profe, but then a guy  installed it instead of trying
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: on a lap top, and got wireless issues
<Decepticon> which of these processes is older/newer, i want to kill the newer process because theyre both rsyncing the same file twice... http://pastebin.ca/1349319
<cconstantine> hi all, I'm trying to add a drive to my /etc/fstab and it appears that I need to use device IDs instead of a /dev path (/dev/sda1 for example)  how do I go about figuring out what the device id is fora  given drive?
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: right moaner I was helping him out.  had loads of moaning,  long story,  got him set up nicely now with Ubuntu on another computer though
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, hmmm
<donavan01> anyone out there using EEEbuntu ... got a question on the config program
<panesar_sandeep> tag^, how much RAM ??
<TaG^> sebastien PIII 542MHZ 128MB
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: ,but if he understands what the word try means,  I guess Live CD will be alright
<BSG> Is there a reason my mic stays on mute in the recording settings no matter if I turn it on or off
<sebsebseb> TaG^: oh only 128MB RAM interesting
<TaG^> it's a IBM ThinkPad T20
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: he has 128MB RAM,  later versions of Ubuntu won't even boot from Live CD with that, unless a 512MB or so swap partition is already on there.  something I leant last year, when helping someone get Ubuntu on an old computer
<Conor1313> Can someone tell me which repository i need to add to get Madwifi from synaptic?
<sebsebseb> panesar_sandeep: also Virtualbox is out, because that needs at least 256MB RAM
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, hmmm
<sebsebseb> TaG^: see my two messages above to that other guy
<TaG^> yes..
<maged> Hello i have a little problem and its even worse that im new to linux
<TaG^> my comptuer is to old..
<BSG> I figured it out nm
<sebsebseb> TaG^: no it's not
<sebsebseb> maged: what's the problem?
<TaG^> so there is no way to do the aircrack think on this laptop?
<panesar_sandeep> sebsebseb, he can try lighter flavours of linux like sidlite
<panesar_sandeep> tag^, you can try lighter flavours of linux like sidlite
<sebsebseb> TaG^: puppy Linux and stuff yeah
<panesar_sandeep> tag^, you can try lighter flavours of linux like sidlite
<sebsebseb> TaG^: ,but you can probably have the latest version of Ubuntu on there to,  just need a 512MB  or so swap partition on there first
<bhavu> hi guys
<sebsebseb> TaG^: which is created using the Gparted Live CD in your case
<Decepticon> help, i have a rsync command run to transfer files from A to B, but cron runs it every 1:30 hrs, and sometimes thats not enough time to have transfered everything to B, so i end up with 2 rsync processes within 3 hours all transfering the same file cause it hasnt finished reaching there with the original rsync process
<panesar_sandeep> maged, wats the prob...
<sebsebseb> TaG^: oh old graphics card, probably best to go for Hardy Heron when it comes to Ubuntu on that old computer
<vladuz976> keep getting error that Assembly:   Mono.Addins not found. but i have the package installed. does anybody know if I need to define separate variables?
<bhavu> I want to turn off the master volume when I connect earphone to my laptop
<panesar_sandeep> maged, wats the prob...
<daniel9873> i just installed ubuntu and its working perfectly
<TaG^> sebsebseb would able to run on 128mb of ram?
<usser> Decepticon, run it every 2 hours then, theres not much you can do. if thats how long it takes then its how long it takes
<shine^girlz> you are never walk alone
<sebsebseb> TaG^: with the correct distro,  or this  swap partition already on the hard disk trick that I know about.    Desktop Linux  breaths  life into old hardware including computers with 128MB RAM
<Decepticon> varaible amount of time
<Decepticon> theres no predictability
<TaG^> sebsebseb would Ubuntu able to run on 128mb of ram?
<usser> Decepticon, you can of course write a script that checks if rsync is running already and don start the second instance
<Decepticon> best solution given to me was to use a pid file or to check if rsync is running
<sebsebseb> TaG^: Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 yes
<daniel9873> try xubuntu for 128 mbs
<sebsebseb> daniel9873: I know for a fact that Hardy Heron  with 128MB RAM is possible
<BornOnFire> alguna mina rica?
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu hary
<daniel9873> what chanel is shipit
<nadiela> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<TaG^> sebsebseb do u have the link for my to dl that?
<panesar_sandeep> maged, your prob pls, we'll try 2 resolve it
<sebsebseb> TaG^: you have to burn your own CD  for Gparted first if you want Hardy Heron on there
<maged> I installed reinstalled xp  and Im trying to create the grub for a dual boot but i get this message,
<maged>   Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<maged>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<maged> if im not mistake Dont I have to log in my account first?
<FloodBot2> maged: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> Decepticon, here something like this http://pastebin.com/f362409f4
<sebsebseb> nadiela: hi
<Stonewall> ok, i'm back in gnome!
<BornOnFire> no hay ni una mina rica?
<daniel9873> Can someone please tell me the channel for Shipit
<sebsebseb> there is no channel for shipit
<sebsebseb> go to ubuntu site and f ind shipit stuff
<Stonewall> , general Q: how do i set up ssh?
<daniel9873> oh
<sebsebseb> and you can get your free CD
<usser> Decepticon, err change the line with if to if [ $rsync != "" ] ; then
<daniel9873> becouse i have a question about shiptit
<sebsebseb> shipit.ubuntu.com   I think
<hmw> where are the thumbnails of the desktop backgrounds stored, i mean the ones, you see in the "Appearance Preferences" window (change desktop background). Some "thumbnail factory" keeps crashing.
<BSG> No, no I didn't solve my problem.  For some reason, the mic button keeps staying muted
<sebsebseb> you can ask questions  to do with it using your launchpad acocunt I think
<BSG> No matter what
<Decepticon> gotcha
<sebsebseb> TaG^: ok
<daniel9873> i have orded a shipit 1 ubuntu cd how long does it take to receive it in australia
<jimmio> Hello my Ubuntu friends. Is there a way to force an application to start maximized? The application Blender in the repository has a Blender (Windowed) and it does nothing except start fullscreen...
<sebsebseb> TaG^: need some help getting the CD's burnt and all that?
<usser> Decepticon, oh man, im sorry to if [ $rsync == "" ] ; then
<Decepticon> usser wont this catch it self also
<Decepticon> usser, as in, it will cacth the process grep rsync
<dnet1> CWEK
<daniel9873> if you would like to buy a cd go to here http://www.adsinoz.com/ubuntu
<maged> Whoever is trying to help me (if any) can you pm me with your suggestions? too many writings in here
<sebsebseb> daniel9873: that site uhmmmmmmm
<TaG^> sebsebseb what do i have to burn now?
<usser> Decepticon, no
<sebsebseb> daniel9873: use the offical site
<sebsebseb> ubuntu.com
<daniel9873> ok
<daniel9873> no that site is to order ubuntu cds
<sebsebseb> TaG^: you have to do something special first to the hard disk as well
<Conor1313> hello, can someone tell me how to install madwifi?
<sebsebseb> TaG^: put a swap already on it before the Live CD for Hardy wil even boot on 128MB RAM
<Extreme_b> hi guys, will like to enquire if ubuntu 8.04 server supports external hard disk
<Extreme_b> ?
<usser> Decepticon, not on linux at least
<sebsebseb> TaG^:   have you partitioned before?
<jimmio> Extreme_b: What kind of external harddisk? Most likely yes.
<TaG^> sebsebseb with parition magic
<MarkJones> Does anyone know if there are any audio editing apps for Ubuntu/Linux that can create ACID audio loops?
<Decepticon> usser i asked on #debian, they told me that it would catch itself as well, so i must use pgrep instead
<sebsebseb> TaG^: PM me  and i'll explain stuff properly
<TaG^> sebsebseb i how to do something brb in 20 min okk..
<Extreme_b> jimmio: a 300 gb hard disk.. cos i tried plucking in mine to the usb .. and went to command prompt and keyed in /media .. then dir .. and i dun see it
<usser> Decepticon, hm, i tried to run it, it doesnt list itself
<sebsebseb> TaG^: ok PM me when your back
<vertigo> is endtrace and then crash on boot mean my ram is messed up
<mib_j3qvaj> compiz help needed with the burn effect
<usser> Decepticon, but you're right, pgrep is the way to go
<mib_j3qvaj> i have amd64 arch
<TaG^> ok..
<usser> Decepticon, i wasnt aware of its existence. the guys in #debian are right
<Decepticon> usser i suppose
<Decepticon> i hope its the same syntax
<Conor1313> Can anyone tell me what the main ubuntu repository is that I can get Madwifi from?
<usser> Decepticon, yea
<sebsebseb> Conor1313: you need to get from website for latest version
<aliensplooge> So, I have vista installed on one partition of a striped (matrix raid) raid 0, two 160GB drives split up 100gb and 220gb, and when I try to install Ubuntu doesn't recongnize the raid, just shows the two drives seperately (160gb each), one 3/4 full the other emtpy, any thoughts?
<Conor1313> sebsebseb: I cant use synaptic?
<redvamp128> Conor1313:  you could enable multiverse -- then look in synaptic package manger- also you could try packages - Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- madwifi <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=madwifi&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all>
<tritium> Conor1313: do you need the latest?  If not, a recent version is installed by default.
<usser> Decepticon, also i forgot to terminate if, add one more line "fi" without quotes
<Conor1313> tritium: Im having wifi issues, and was told earlier madwifi would hopefully fix them
<BSG> I fixd my audio problem, but I am still having trouble keeping my cam running for more than 5 minutes
<Conor1313> my problem is, when i try to find Madwifi in synaptic nothing shows up
<tritium> Conor1313: madwifi is provided in linux-restricted-modules
<SEVILLA> can anyone help me with my graphics card  i have an ati Rv250 and my desktop effects dont work
<redvamp128> BSG:  I thought that had it-- though possibly could be a site issue then...
<Stonewall> how do i set up a remote login?
<sebsebseb> Stonewall: why do you want to do that?
<Conor1313> tritium: so how would I use it to increase my wireless strength?
<Stonewall> so i can ssh into my desktop from laptop
<SEVILLA> can anyone help me with my graphics card  i have an ati Rv250 and my desktop effects dont work
<sebsebseb> Stonewall: ok you don't need a remote log in
<tritium> Conor1313: drivers cannot increase signal strength
<sebsebseb> Stonewall: you should be able to SSH into the account that is running
<sebsebseb> oh
<Stonewall> ohh, ok
<sebsebseb> I am thinking remote log in from the  login screen
<sebsebseb> I guess you are as well?
<Conor1313> tritium: Someone in here told me earlier that madwifi would fix my connection issues, is that not the case?
<Stonewall> huh?
<sebsebseb> nevermind
<Stonewall> tty...
<sebsebseb> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SEVILLA> can anyone help me with my graphics card  i have an ati Rv250 and my desktop effects dont work
<tritium> Conor1313: the driver might work better for you, but that's a separate matter from increasing signal strength
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> Conor1313: which driver are you currently using?
<SEVILLA> sebsebseb: yeah its an old dell
<Conor1313> tritium: I'm not certian, I believe its Intel and integrated into my desktop. How would I check?
<tritium> Conor1313: Intel cards do not use Madwifi.
<sebsebseb> SEVILLA: which Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tritium: I think that guy wants help with getting his wireless set up
<SEVILLA> sebsebseb: hardy
<tritium> Conor1313: if you need Madwifi, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi.  But, again, Intel cards do *not* use madwifi
<redvamp128> BSG:  So it turns the camera on but then it shuts down?
<tritium> sebsebseb: obviously
<sebsebseb> SEVILLA: hummmmmm not sure you go on that link the bot gave?
<cpk1> anyone know how to figure out the code for your keys? IE when I press the left ctrl key its registered as "key 88" or whatever number it actually is
<sebsebseb> tritium: yeah obviously, but  he thought he needed madwifi, and I am assuming, because he didn't set up his wireless properly
<sebsebseb> and maybe you can help him do that
<redvamp128> BSG:  suggestion -- possibly try turning off desktop effects if they are enabled... sometimes that helps
<swordlea> hello ,everybody
<Conor1313> tritium: My problem is that when i move my desktop to another room, away from my router, it can barely and mostly not at all, pick up wifi. I was told earlier madwifi would fix it, do you have any idea what would
<sebsebseb> swordlea: hi
<tritium> Conor1313: you need to identify which wireless card/chipset you have, please.
<pedro_long> wow
<pedro_long> hi :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<waxhead_> anyone a maths wiz?
<panesar_sandeep> there was a query for madwifi, heres a solution, http://madwifi.org/Downloads/0.Howto.Install.Madwifi.txt
<swordlea> does anyone meet the problem on installation the skype in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<sebsebseb> waxhead_: wrong channel
<Conor1313> tritium: Im not quite sure how I do that, is it a terminal command?
<waxhead_> why would anyone calculate 9% of a value by using /1.09
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  waxhead
<ubottu> waxhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<panesar_sandeep> waxhead_, out of topic
<waxhead_> sebsebseb:  you never know... you shouldn't presume
<tritium> Conor1313: please run "lspci", and look for information for your wireless card
<waxhead_> right... so people who come to this channel know NOTHING about maths?
<panesar_sandeep> waxhead_, value*1.09 - value
<tritium> waxhead_: the topic is ubuntu support
<swordlea> bye
<sebsebseb> !maths
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maths
<Conor1313> tritium: I'm thinking this is it : "00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 02)" ?
<Scunizi> waxhead_: ##math
<tritium> Conor1313: no
<tritium> Conor1313: another command you can try: "sudo lshw -c network"
<sumit__> need help on asterisk
<sebsebseb> !asterisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk
<sumit__> which channel i should join for asterisk queries
<Conor1313> tritium: I'm not quite sure what it is im looking for, i put the results here if you wouldnt mind taking a look? http://pastebin.com/d4ea1e1b5
<lstarnes> sumit__: #asterisk
<Scunizi> sumit__: not sure but google would be your friend there. #asterisk makes sense but might be a different server
<sumit__> lstarnes,  Thanks
<lstarnes> sumit__: you will need to be registered and identified with nickserv to join there though
<sumit__> lstarnes, no i did not make any registration
<Scunizi> !register | sumit__
<ubottu> sumit__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<azlon> what can i use to make an image of my HDD?
<azlon> other than dd
<sumit__> ubottu, Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Scunizi> azlon: partimage or partition image and there is also I think cloneCD
<sumit__> #asterisk
<azlon> awesome, thanks
<Scunizi> sumit__: type /j #asterisk
<bazhang> clonezilla iirc
<Scunizi> ah.. forgot the name
<panesar_sandeep> is there a way if i wish to export my complete ubuntu installation to another hard disk without reinstalling and need to download updatesand repositories again, as they wud come along
<sumit__> Scunizi, Hooo ... Ok .. actually i am new in IRC
<ziroday> !aptoncd | panesar_sandeep
<ubottu> panesar_sandeep: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Scunizi> sumit__: no worries :)
<panesar_sandeep> ziroday, thank u :)
<gregbrady> Is there anyway to install Ubuntu overtop of another Linux installation just via the internet?  I have a laptop with no CD and no usb boot
<dayo_> i think i've asked this before, but can't remember the answer. what is the ubuntu/linux alternative to fruityloops, protools, cubebase and such tools?
<Conor1313> tritium: I'm not sure if you saw it but, I'm not quite sure what it is im looking for, i put the results here if you wouldnt mind taking a look? http://pastebin.com/d4ea1e1b5
<tritium> Conor1313: I did see it, yet.  Can you also paste the output of lspci, please?
<Conor1313> sure, one moment
<durt> dayo_: you might want to check out ubuntu studio
<ziroday> dayo_: jokosher
<Conor1313> Tritium: http://pastebin.com/d428a554a  Thanks for taking a look
<sumit__> You need to be identified to join that channel.... what does it mean
<tritium> Conor1313: looks like that's not the complete output.
<lstarnes> sumit__: did you register with nickserv?
<sumit__> lstarnes, ya i registered
<dayo_> durt, ziroday: thanks, i will check those out!
<lstarnes> sumit__: you also need to vertify your account before you are able to fully identify.  There should be instructions in your email
<sumit__> lstarnes, /msg nickserv register
<poke006> anyone here
<lstarnes> *verify
<sumit__> lstarnes, checking on mail
 * o0splitpaw0o loks at himself
<BSG> How can I shut off desktop effects?
<Conor1313> Tritium: I ran it again, this is what it cam back with the second time, i think its the same:  http://pastebin.com/d15336a1
<ziroday> BSG: Appearence > Desktop Effects > None
<spitz> whats the off topic room
<lstarnes> spitz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> Conor1313: yeah, it's not listed.
<libertarian4life> I have a question.
<Conor1313> tritium: so what do i do now?
<Conor1313> tritium: or can i even do anything?
<durt> !ask libertarian4life
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BSG> It's already on that
<tritium> Conor1313: if it can wait until tomorrow night, I can help you, but I need to go for now.
<durt> !ask | libertarian4life
<ubottu> libertarian4life: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Conor1313> tritium: allright thank you
<libertarian4life> Ive Just reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10, I have updated it all.. When I go to minimize, it wont minimize to my bottom panel..
<tritium> Conor1313: sure.  Good night.
<Conor1313> tritium: good night
<libertarian4life> the only way to access what ive minimized is to alt+tab and the like.
<azlon> how do i unmount a drive?
<azlon> unmount sda1?
<azlon> !unmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<durt> libertarian4life: is there a bottom panel?
<libertarian4life> yes... Bottom panel is blank. Top panel has the normal app/places/system
<durt> azlon: umount
<Swistaczek> Hello, anybody here ;-)?
<azlon> !umount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<Anacranom> !umount
<sebsebseb> Swistaczek: yep
<durt> libertarian4life: panel chooser?
<redvamp128> libertarian4life:  try this -- right click on the bottom panel-- then choose add to panel - window list (and I hate to do this but it is late) I hope that works for you.
<Swistaczek> I have got simple question: I forgot repo url for my ubuntu/debian. In this repo I had only things that are needed to setup webserver. I could find there precompiled php with sushosin etc.
<Swistaczek> any body know what repo I have in my mind?
<libertarian4life> thats it :P//
<azlon> can i umount a drive and easily mount it again? i want to make an image of it, but i dont know if any harm will come from umount
<libertarian4life> thanks... I hate when my brain farts... must be the margarittas :)
<durt> ole
<BigMike> hi I just moved 8 gigs of ext3 and its still telling me the same thing 2.2 free why isnt it updating?
<redvamp128> libertarian4life:  the other thing people remove (which they seem to think is the network manager ) is the Notification Area (which is where the network tool is)
<Swistaczek> deb http://dotdeb.debian.skynet.be/ stable all
<Swistaczek> deb-src http://dotdeb.debian.skynet.be/ stable all
<Swistaczek> ok, I have it!
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> i booted off a flash drive, now i cant see my primary sda1... how can i find it?
<libertarian4life> well, thanks for the help, I can sleep easy now :x
<durt> azlon: have a look at dmesg and see if the name changed.
<ZeZu> I have an issue that has only happened in the last few updates / days
<azlon> durt: is there any way to filter that down to drives?
<durt> dmesg | grep sda
<ZeZu> Skype and Konsole both suffer the same type of issues,  its a delay in text / console ..  when its entered and return is hit,  it takes a while to appear / happen
<ZeZu> if i hit enter a second time, it normally speeds the process in Konsole
<ZeZu> it doesn't affect gnome terminal
<ZeZu> possibly skype uses a kde library ?
<Conor1313> would NDISWRAPPER solve problems of wireless connectivity for me if I lose wireless by going more than a few meters from my router?
<azlon> durt: [    5.722564]  sda: sda1 sda2
<azlon> when i do df it doesnt display
<ZeZu> also my usb phone acts very strange on skype if anyone has heard of anything like that .. the mic works for maybe 10-15secs then no one can hear me anymore
<durt> azlon: so it's not mounted?
<azlon> durt: first day with ubuntu... if i boot off a live cd, will my physical HDD be mounted?
<azlon> i assume its not mounted since its not in df
<Swistaczek> Could some one help me with this http://pastie.org/402886 ?
<durt> azlon: I would assume not but I don't know for sure.
<cpk1> azlon: i dont think it automounts but you can mount it if you want (obviously)
<azlon> cpk1: i am trying to make an image of it, so i want to leave it unmounted, right?
<cpk1> azlon: if you want to read from the partition you will have to mount it
<Meshezabeel> When I play wmv files, I cannot fast forward or rewind them. Any ideas why?
<azlon> cpk1: hrmm
<cpk1> azlon: is that a problem?
<Conor1313> would NDISWRAPPER solve problems of wireless connectivity for me if I lose wireless by going more than a few meters from my router?
<CK-TECH> how to set aztech WL635usb wireless adaptor on ubuntu 8.10?
<BigMike> i I just moved 8 gigs of ext3 and its still telling me the same thing 2.2 free why isnt it updating?
<bohemian> hi
<azlon> cpk1: i am using partimage to make the iso... it was able to see the disk even though it isnt mounted, but i cant figure out how to change the destination
<bohemian>  is the there an opendns updater for ubuntu? i use dynamic ip
<arvind_khadri> hi, i installed debian, i also have ubuntu installed. the problem is that the grub isnt able to boot both of them. for debian it says that filesystem type is fat and for ubuntu it doesnt recognize the fs at all
<cpk1> azlon: you are trying to make an image of your hdd or burn the ubuntu iso to disk?
<CK-TECH> anyone know how to install wireless adaptor ?
<azlon> cpk1: im trying to make an image of my HDD
<cpk1> azlon: ok I see, using partimage you could just gzip and then burn it to a cd after doing that
<azlon> right, but i want to create the image on an external HDD
<azlon> or on an unused partition, but external HDD is prefferable
<cpk1> azlon: so you just want to change the output?
<CNH> halo....
<azlon> yeah
<CNH> anybody here....
<sebsebseb> CNH: yes
<azlon> do i just launch partimage from the directory i want the image stored in?
<cpk1> azlon: so before running partimage mount the external hdd if that is where you want to output to and then point partimage to where you mounted the external hdd
<Conor1313> I'm sorry to keep asking but, would NDISWRAPPER solve problems of wireless connectivity for me if I lose wireless by going more than a few meters from my router?
<cpk1> azlon: do you already know the label for the partition you want to image?
<azlon> cpk1: i mounted it, but how do i point partimage... its a old school GUI with no destination section
<azlon> uhmm
<azlon> cpk1: /media/WD\ Passport
<cpk1> Conor1313: most likely not, ndiswrapper tends to be the least effective driver for wireless
<kriscolt> can anyone help me with getting samba working...
<cpk1> azlon: so thats where you are outputting, looking at partimages docs there should be a section where you put that in
<kriscolt> all i'm trying to do is see the shared folders on one of my xp machines
<cpk1> azlon: the "image file to create of use" section
<Conor1313> cpk1: darn, do you have any thoughts on a solution for losing wireless by traveling a few meters away from my wireless router?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i installed debian, i also have ubuntu installed. the problem is that the grub isnt able to boot both of them. for debian it says that filesystem type is fat and for ubuntu it doesnt recognize the fs at all....
<BentFranklin> How do I check my DNS on a Kubuntu 8.10 machine?  I can't connect outside my LAN.
<cpk1> Conor1313: what wireless chipset are you using?
<Conor1313> cpk1: I'm not certian, tritium was trying to help me earlier but he and I couldnt figure it out
<Conor1313> cpk1: I think its integrated into the computer? I'm on an HP Pavillion m8724f if that helps at all
<cpk1> Conor1313: try "lscpi -v | grep Ethernet" and see if the wireless card is shown, otherwise just do "lspci -v" and search for the card
<cpk1> Conor1313: i dont have a wireless card so I dont know what the label for it is to make it easier to find, sorry
<Meshezabeel> bohemian: what do you mean an updater for opendns?
<azlon> cpk1: now that i downloaded the doc, i can use man partimage?
<Conor1313> cpk1: im looking thru the information in the second command you mentioned, the first one kept saying "command not found"
<cpk1> Conor1313: my bad, its supposed to be lspci just like in the second one, i made a typo =X
<D3RGPS31> I'm about to format my ubuntu x32 machine to x64, any tips?
<Conor1313> cpk1: ah, okay got it
<Conor1313> cpk1: It comes back with "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Conor1313> "
<ozzy> hi
<kriscolt> anyone here good with samba?
<kriscolt> i can't get my xubuntu machine to see shared folders on my xp machine
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<caveman26> I have a dell inspiron 1526, has ATi graphics, I installed flglrx, and it killed my wireless card.. how can a video driver kill a wifi card?
<bohemian> Meshezabeel: i use an ISP service with dynamic ip address so it changes ip upon restart, but it should update with opendns to apply my filtering
<cpk1> Conor1313: and the E is supposed to be capital
<cpk1> Conor1313: thats not the wireless, the wireless ahs a different label, so you will just have to swim through the output of lspci -v to look for the wireless
<Conor1313> cpk1: tritium was looking thru it earlier as did I, i dont think it is listed
<caveman26> anybody have any idea why video drivers made my wireless stop working? I just dont understand that.. there 2 completely different things
<bohemian> Meshezabeel: there's this link to download updater in mac and windows but none for linux....  http://www.opendns.com/support/article/245
<cpk1> Conor1313: ok, pastebin the output of "sudo lshw"
<kriscolt> sebsebseb: thanks, i'll see if that helps
<sebsebseb> ok
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and i have a small problem; i can hear the sound from my speakers but when i plug in the head-phones, i hear no sound; i tried using two different head phones. while i was in windows i was able to hear the sound from my headphones. i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<ccb0x45> hey has anyone installed ubuntu on an acer aspire one netbook?
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ccb0x45> I cant get it to boot my flash drive
<Conor1313> cpk1: http://pastebin.com/d5bfde918
<mimiloon> ﻿ubottu: thanks for the info, i tried that but no luck; i'll check out the links
<uvacav> heh
<caveman26> got*
<caveman26> oops
<caveman26> wrong window
<dmz> howdy, i need to find an either dialog script or gtk / or very simple X (no gnome/kde) application to manage a ubuntu kiosk system network config...any suggestions?
<azlon> cpk1: wholy crap i think its actually working!
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> I'm about to install 8.10 and dual boot XP, but my partitions are all screwy(http://i43.tinypic.com/2ic5vgg.jpg)... Is there a way to fix them(Merge all the space that wont be used for ubuntu) when I install?
<azlon> crap, my bad
<mimiloon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mimiloon> !sound
<kriscolt> sebseb: doesn't look like it's working
<kriscolt> i can ping the machines
<kriscolt> i just can't access the shared folders
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: ok try this
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: and you told it on Wndows to share those folders?
<kriscolt> yup
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: ok open nautilus the file manager
<kandjar`> hi there
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: in the address/location bar  do this: (and press enter obviously)   smb://yourinternalipaddress
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: hi
<kandjar`> since the last sound update in ubuntu (or one of the latest) it stopped working properly.......
<kandjar`> it's really annoying... does anyone here encounter this issue?
<kandjar`> hi sebsebseb
<Conor1313> cpk1: is it the second to last bit at the bottom?
<kriscolt> ..hmm i have no address bar
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: you can try this as well top panel
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: places network
<kriscolt> i did an alt+f2
<kandjar`> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> whoops
<sebsebseb> sent to wrong guy
<kandjar`> k :)
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: above messages for you
<kriscolt> then typed the smb:// line
<kriscolt> Error: Could not open location 'smb://192.168.1.49'
<melik> hey guys can anyone tell me whats wrong with my /etc/fstab? > http://omploader.org/vMWI1bA/pasta
<kriscolt> when i try going through the places>network option
<melik> it just mounts the first 2 and doesn't mount the last 2
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: been a while since I used samba
<kriscolt> and i double click the 'windows network' icon it gives me an error saying "smb:///" is not a valid location
<kriscolt> i'm not trying to do anything fancy
<sebsebseb> kriscolt: and you installed  smb?
<kriscolt> yup
<kriscolt> i'm running dapper
<kriscolt> on an old imac
<sebsebseb> is that still suppourted????? dapper?
<kriscolt> not officially
<sebsebseb> why not upgrade?
<kriscolt> but none of the newer releases have ppc support
<kandjar`> is there a way to downgrade the sound driver?
<sebsebseb> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sussa> hey guys! I'm using 8.04.2, and an Atheros wifi card. Could someone please tell me how to install madwifi? My connection is very slow.
<sebsebseb> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sussa> thanks!
<Rave1_> asterix
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> I'm about to install 8.10 and dual boot XP, but my partitions are all screwy(http://i43.tinypic.com/2ic5vgg.jpg)... Is there a way to fix them(Merge all the space that wont be used for ubuntu, without losing data) when I install?
<sebsebseb> sussa: ok no problem good luck
<sebsebseb> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Conor1313> cpk1: did you leave me or are you still here?
<kriscolt> woah! wtf? it's working...
<kriscolt> this makes no sense at all
<melik> whats the difference between /media/ and /mnt/
<melik> dont they serve the same purpose?
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> sebsebseb, if that was directed at me... I know how to dual boot fine, but I've always started from having one partition, my windows one, and then taking space from it, I don't know if/how I can add that empty space back in to another partition
<b1n42y> gnu chess needs OpenGl and GTKGLExt support, do i need both and do i install via synaptic?
<redwizard26> @brian I have done that before using the Gparted boot cd
<sebsebseb> yeah or he can use Ubuntu Live CD
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> How would I go about doin it with Ubuntu 8.10 cd? Gonna install Ubuntu, already have CD, might as well use that one :)
<redwizard26> I don't know wether the partition editor on the ubuntu live cd would be capable of resizing the partitions
<usser> kriscolt, here you go http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-powerpc.iso
<kandjar`> how can I install an older version of the sound driver?
<hero> owh what is the partition editor name?
<b1n42y> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<b1n42y> !OpenGL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenGL
<b1n42y> pfft
<kriscolt> nice!
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> gparted is whats on the LiveCD I think
<hero> im a new learner
<Conor1313> cpk1: any luck?
<hero> why is ubuntu very good than other linux?
<hero> and windows?
<redwizard26> @brian yes it is but its a striped down version
<sebsebseb> hero: Ubuntu is very popular, and a good one to start with  and to stay with for most computer users
<hero> owh thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> hero: ,but there are other  Linux and Unix's that are very good as well
<redwizard26> I have never attempted to do it with the ubuntu live disc because I have never looked at it like a repair disc.
<sebsebseb> hero: and it's more secure and stable than Windows
<hero> owh but sometimes my newly installed ubuntu hang
<hero> when playin music
<redwizard26> hero might I add that its FREE (as in cost and speech)
<sebsebseb> hero: which player and how much RAM?
<sebsebseb> hero:  yeah and what redwizard said
<dustin> hey guys, im having troubles getting my linux stuff going.. i have downloaded ubuntu multiple times from diff sources to verify, and made 4 discs now and it seems they are all corrupt at like 32% install.
<sebsebseb> hero: which version of Ubuntu also?
<hero> mplayer
<hero> 1gb ram
<sebsebseb> hero: ok yeah new Ubuntu users,  heh  indeed you are since mplayer for music
<kandjar`> when is the next release planned for?
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: end of April
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: new releases April and October
<sebsebseb> hero: which version of Ubuntu?
<hero> yes sebsebseb...but i've installed vlc..
<hero> hardy heron
<sebsebseb> oh
<dustin> is there something im missing thats making all these discs corrupt?
<hero> realplaye and m player
<cellofellow> If anyone here uses Qalculate!, can they either tell me how to plot a vertical line or point me to a channel or forum where I can have that question answered?
<sebsebseb> Banshee Intrepid Ibex verson is good,  and there is a way to add it to Hardy
<hero> owh banshee sound interesting
<sebsebseb> yeah, but the Hardy version sucks
<hero> i will try to download it right now using synaptic
<tom760`> i'm running ubuntu.  i want to try some other distros as well to compare with.  can anyone recommend good ones for doing pretty custom setups and development work?
<hero> what is bad about hardy?
<sebsebseb> nothing
<sebsebseb> hero: you got a lot of questions it seems, and this is off topic really, pm me
<redwizard26> @dustin I might recomend using Bit Torrent to download it that way you can be sure that there is no error in the download because it is compared to a hash.... and if that is not feasible order some of the free discs through ship it.
<kandjar`> hero: tons of stuff
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: pulseaudio can be bad in Hardy, but otherwise it's quite good
<hero> owh okay sebseb
<kandjar`> hero: my sound was working fine in gutsy, my bluetooth mouse was also working fine in gutsy, now they don't work correctly with hardy
<usser> tom760`, openSuse, Fedora, debian, archlinux and gentoo. last two use source to install packages and are a little hard for a newbie
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: yep gutsy is good
<kandjar`> the only thing which work better with hardy for me, is the wifi
<hero> oh gutsy i think got a problem with firefox
<kandjar`> even my gfx card was working better with gutsy
<CartoonCat> hello all
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hero> it used a lot of resources i think
<kandjar`> hero: didnt have any issue with it
<sebsebseb> !ot Kandjar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Kandjar
<hero> but i do... and with hardy heron its ok
<sebsebseb> !ot | Kandjar
<ubottu> Kandjar: please see above
<tom760`> usser: awesome, thx.  i'll check them out.
<hechu|onsite> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<Sergeant_Pony> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<usser> hi
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> hi
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<Brian8MEJ0mnt> Combo breaker :(
<kandjar`> sebsebseb: what's the diff between ubuntu support and ubuntu-related support???
<hechu|onsite> somebody know how to access a windows mobile phone's storage?
<tom760`> do you guys know what the state of Ubuntu Jaunty is?  i wonder if i should install that on a partition.
<CartoonCat> ive got a odd setup here, onboard ATi card, PCI nVidia card. I want to use the nVidia for 3d and the ATi for 2D. I can not seam to get them both active at the same time. I think it is because the fglrx driver is trying to load (but only the nvidia restricted driver is selected)
<sebsebseb> kandjar`: well not sure where the mods are, but they would be saying  we were off topic
<hechu|onsite> I am using ubuntu 8.10 with newest update.
<usser> tom760`, unstable, not recommended for every day usage
<kandjar`> sebsebseb: why? because we're saying stuff aren't working with hardy???
<tom760`> usser: k.  i'll download all the ones you listed  :)
<kandjar`> sebsebseb: each time I ask help about issue encoutner with hardy; no-one answered :P
<Kaushal> hi folks
<sebsebseb> hi
<usser> hi
<Sergeant_Pony> hi
<kandjar`> +ed
<Kaushal> sebsebseb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<hechu|onsite> did anybody knows how to access a windows mobile phone's storage from ubuntu 8.10?
<Kaushal> IRC: sabdfl on irc.freenode.net
<Kaushal> i dont see him online here
<kandjar`> hechu|onsite: pocket pc mobile?
<huwenfeng> i newly installed the Ubuntu 8.04, and i find out that the system is listening on port 631! how can i stop that? anybody give me some help!
<usser> huwenfeng, thats cups, printing daemon, point your browser to localhost:631 you'll get config page, it only accepts connections from localhost by default
<tom760`> usser: do you know if the kernel and drive developers lean toward a particular distro or two?
<b1n42y> huwenfeng: got firewall
<o0splitpaw0o> huwenfeng: ill reveal that 631 is the cups printer spooler deamon. In your case, it is only listening on the loopback address so it's not reachable across the network by other computers. In mine, I'be enabled remote printing so it's listening on 0.0.0.0 instead.
<usser> tom760`, if anything i'd say kernel developers use gentoo or archlinux, since they're source based or debian
<huwenfeng> o0splitpaw0o: so i can not close it ? can i ?
<tom760`> ok
<usser> huwenfeng, if you dont have a printer you can just kill cups
<huwenfeng> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<o0splitpaw0o> huwenfeng: If you want to stop all network/local printing
<huwenfeng> usser: oh ,just kill it ! but after i restart my computer, it will started again, oh, i know , i should stop it from rc.d
<Chileno_BKN> hi mother fuckers
<Taldo_Ratone> hi
<huwenfeng> o0splitpaw0o: can i do that? or must this be running ?
<Chileno_BKN> any bitch for here ??
<usser> huwenfeng, or uninstall it altogether
<huwenfeng> i think i do not need to print anything.
<Chileno_BKN> alguna perra culia wena pal pico ?
<o0splitpaw0o> huwenfeng: shutdown cups I'm sure
<Taldo_Ratone> i need nintendo sisty fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<vertigo> when type1 failes in the xorg log what does that mean
<o0splitpaw0o> huwenfeng: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<Taldo_Ratone> sudo make install
<Aeosynth> how do i clone my laptop display onto my tv? I have the cables and it works in windows
<Taldo_Ratone> Aeosynth with correct driver
<waylandbill> hello fellow ubunteros.
<o0splitpaw0o> Aeosynth: got FN keys on the lappy? hit FN then look at your F keys (F!,F@,F3,,,,) one has to have a pic of a monitor hitting that should rotate displays from single to dual
<hechu|onsite> kandjar`, yea. runs with windows mobile 6.1.
<Taldo_Ratone> hola amigos
<laron> eth0 wont connect after update
<kandjar`> id be insterested in too ;) I have a dell axim :)
<laron> any ideas?
<Aeosynth> o0splitpaw0o: awesome, thanks
<laron> auto eth0 will not connect after 8.10 update
<laron> worked before hand, updated and now will not work
<laron> is this the right channel to be asking this in?
<tom760`> Does anyone know if running a core2 duo CPU in 64bit mode improves program compilation performance much over 32bit mode?
<crdlb> tom760`: as in the speed of compilation? I would guess so, but not to the same degree as tasks which make heavy use of floating point
<waylandbill> laron, yes it is. I've found that I have to run a livecd before a dist-update or sometimes the kernel changes enough to have issues with my hardware. If it is a production system I stick with LTS.
<tom760`> crdlb: ok, i'll give 64bit a try.  it really makes a big improvement with floating point stuff?
<waylandbill> crdlb, doing some compiles on multiple cores... maybe you'll get a little bit of performance boost from 32-64. It's not going to really make a difference until you seriously number crunch like do some video editing.
<anilalur> Hi, how do I change DNS in network manager with DSL connection?
<crdlb> waylandbill: did you mean to say that to tom760` ?
<waylandbill> crdlb, yes. sorry.
<hechu|onsite> did anybody knows how to access/read/write a windows mobile phone's storage from ubuntu 8.10?
<tom760`> :)  ok.  it's nice to have an idea what to expect. thanks.
<anilalur> I tried changing resolve.conf but it doesnt seem to work
<laron> <waylandbill> now that ive updated, what can i do to fix it?
<waylandbill> tom760`, don't make me think that 64 bit kind of sucks. I'm on a 64-bit system and love it. I do some intensive stuff though, so you should know what to expect.
<usser> anilalur, adjust /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<usser> aniiena, look at prepend lines
<bexamous> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf  :P
<bexamous> i hate dhcp changing stuff
<bexamous> tho that'd be wrong way do doing things
<anilalur> usser: I added opendns in prepend n removed domain-name-server from request
<anilalur> still doesnt work
<tom760`> waylandbill: i'm looking forward to trying it  :)  i just bought a new hard drive i haven't even opened yet.  now i need to figure out a good partition / os setup.
<usser> anilalur, you have to reconnect or rerun dhclient
<waylandbill> laron: may not like the answer, but your update was logged to apt and dpkg logs. You may at the worst have to do some rolling back with those logs. First though is that your previous kernel is still there. Grub may still have the entry. You need to boot in the previous kernel and see if that is the issue.
<laron> ok
<anilalur> usser:OK I even restarted, it still uses the same DNS. is there something else I need to remove from request?
<kandjar`> this sounds stuff is really irritating
<laron> previous kernel does work
<Hacker> does anybody have "Old Vmware Ubuntu images which contains Old version of Apache, mysql, php for pentesting lab pratice"?
<Hacker> i really need it
<vertigo> if my system  hangs on gnome load after the login screen where can i see the logs on what is happening
<usser> anilalur, whats in /etc/resolv.conf your opendns server?
<b1n42y> !intel gfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel gfx
<waylandbill> tom760`, personal preference is / and /home. Enough to hold the system on / and the rest on /home for your data. I put 10. Even now after 8-10 years, 10 gig is plenty for the system. Default install combines the two, but /home has many advantages.
<b1n42y> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<b1n42y> geesh
<laron> <waylandbill> i booted in the previous kernel and I am able to connect
<b1n42y> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<anilalur> usser: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<anilalur> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<anilalur> 	domain-name, domain-search, host-name,
<anilalur> 	netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope, interface-mtu;
<b1n42y> :_
<FloodBot2> anilalur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crdlb> b1n42y: what are you looking for?
<usser> anilalur, right did those two server show up in /etc/resolv.conf?
<b1n42y> crdlb: gnu chess wont play in 3d
<waylandbill> laron, I thought that was what was happening. You can hold that kernel with synaptic or other package manager if you use another apt program.
<anilalur> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124147/
<b1n42y> crdlb: i installed both python packages
<usser> anilalur, thats your resolv.conf?
<b1n42y> crdlb: so im guessing driver for laptops intel card is dodgy
<crdlb> b1n42y: what happens exactly?
<anilalur> usser: no, the resolv.conf still has the old server names
<usser> anilalur, try putting domain-name-servers back in request
<anilalur> usser: thats my dhclient.conf
<b1n42y> crdlb: before i installed python libraries it asked me to do so, now it tries to render in 3d and falls back to 2d
<waylandbill> laron, I say hold, because we don't control the kernel and the build and modules. You can talk to the packagers/developers, but the best thing to start with is a working system... hence the hold to keep you up and running
<Stevethepirate> Whats a good way to securely share all my music so I acccess it [seemingly] natively from another PC... i.e. I want to be able the source as a dir on amarok, not have to download the song I want to listen to via ftp, add to library, listen, delete.
<usser> anilalur, right, put domain-name-servers back in request. how do you connect to dsl? using networkmanager?
<b1n42y> crdlb: my gfx card isnt crash hot but it should handle this, after all it manages to get scrorched 3d up (not playable though)
<crdlb> b1n42y: pastebin the terminal output of glchess
<usser> Stevethe1irate, sshfs
<laron> <waylandbill>thanks, whats the proper way to hold the kernel?
<Stevethepirate> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Stevethepirate> Ta, let me spam his.
<Stevethepirate> *this
<b1n42y> crdlb: so i run chess from terminal with 3d marked on ?
<anilalur> usser: I put that back n reconnected. resolv.conf still has old DNS
<crdlb> b1n42y: erm, when it fails, you will get the error in the terminal output
<waylandbill> Stevethepirate: nfs, samba, some sort of networking file system to make the transfers appear seemless.
<usser> anilalur, try removing one dns server from prepend line, cause im not sure what the separator between them should be?
<usser> anilalur, are u using network manager to connect?
<anilalur> usser: yes I use network manager,
<laron> <waylandbill>whats the proper way to hold a kernel, or where can I find out?
<Hacker> does anybody have "Old Vmware Linux images which contains Old version of Apache, mysql, php for pentesting lab pratice". I would really appreciate your help.
<waylandbill> laron, Synatic, aptitude, etc.. the package managers give a hold option right in them when you mark the upgradable packages.
<Hacker> I'm creating a lab for student
<waylandbill> laron, you mark to upgrade, and then select the ones to put on hold. They will recall the hold the next time around.
<b1n42y> crdlb: well im not sure how its supposed to output errors to terminal, but anyway i just ran it from terminal and it worked, however as soon as i make a move the screen turns to random coloured pixels the returns to normal
<crdlb> b1n42y: are you using compiz?
<laron> <waylandbill> thanks, greatly appreciated
<waylandbill> laron, obviously, you mark the upgrade but modify it before submitting.
<b1n42y> crdlb: not unless its installed by default
<crdlb> b1n42y: it is
<b1n42y> oh
<disappearedng>  my ubuntu can't detect my widescreen any ideas on how I can do so?
<Stevethepirate> waylandbill: I think that sshfs is exactly what i want.
<b1n42y> crdlb: to turn off appearance or do i need to remove it
<Stevethepirate> Secure, transparently mounted, probably fastish.
<duxbarak> whenever i try to watch video files, it plays really choppy, i'm running 64-bit 8.10 with an ati video card, help, anyone?
<Stevethepirate> But thatnks for offer.
<crdlb> b1n42y: due to limitations in Xorg, compositing managers like compiz pretty much break 3d apps with any driver other than nvidia's (which implements everything itself)
<crdlb> b1n42y: just disable it in appearance
<b1n42y> crdlb: thanks lets see if it works
<fuji> nikmatin kebebasan dulu ah . .
<b1n42y> crdlb: magic! lol thanks
<waylandbill> Stevethepirate: yes. sshfs sounds reasonable. Keep in mind that a peer problem will need you to manually remount the way it was the last time I used it. Would be awesome if it was different since then.
<b1n42y> crdlb: so is there an alternative that i can use for eye candy ? and can i still implement a pretty dock, widgets etc
<usser> Stevethepirate, sshfs is not fast though, encryption overhead etc
<crdlb> b1n42y: no, DRI2 will eventually allow it all to work toegether though
<b1n42y> !DRI2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DRI2
<crdlb> -_-
<anilalur> usser: changed permission of resolv.conf, the nameserver goes blank, still connected with old DNS
<waylandbill> Stevethepirate: usser has a good point too. The gui if you use one could appear hung from the timing of sshfs. Don't know if that would be a concern for you or not
<usser> anilalur, im not sure whats going on there sorry. :(
<b1n42y> crdlb: composition manager is that for desktop effects, can i still install a dock and widgets?
<crdlb> b1n42y: without a compositing manager, the transparency used in both will not work
<melik> whats the difference between compositing and a window manager?
<anilalur> usser: OK, thanks. I will try with wicd
<crdlb> melik: one manages windows, one composites pixmaps (of window contents) together using either XRender or OpenGL
<b1n42y> crdlb: when is this DRI2 going to be stable and implemented mainstream?
<b1n42y> crdlb: wiki makes little sense to me too technical
<disappearedng> hey any1 here uses widescreen with ubuntu
<crdlb> melik: compiz does both, and xcompmgr is a simple proof-of-concept that was only a compositing manager
<Stevethepirate> waylandbill: Just going to add the mount point to amarok
<Sativ1> anyone ever play COD 4 on crossover?
<Stevethepirate> so, it will be indexed
<Stevethepirate> so, I dont mind a bit of lag
<Stevethepirate> O(log(n))
<Stevethepirate> or w/e the timing is
<Sativ1> or anyone have crossover experience period?
<Stevethepirate> Since my music directory is relatively shallow
<Stevethepirate> Sativ1: I have.. Its not brilliant
<Stevethepirate> But for some things it gets the job don
<Stevethepirate> e
<Sativ1> well Stevethepirate , i am trying COD 4 and it supposedly works on CrossOver because my friend says he used it and ive checked forums..
<usser> Sativ1, dont need crossover for that http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<crdlb> b1n42y: I believe there should be _experimental_ support for intel in jaunty (not enabled by default)
<b1n42y> crdlb: ahh cool thanks for that ill keep that in mind for april
<b1n42y> crdlb: can i have themes for windows and mouse pointers now?
<crdlb> b1n42y: what do you mean?
<b1n42y> crdlb: different icons, windows mouse pointers
<realsifo> help me
<b1n42y> crdlb: windows,*   i guess its a silly question .. works now so ...
<waylandbill> Stevethepirate, if it works that is all that matters.
<crdlb> b1n42y: can't you set that all in Appearance?
<realsifo> how to install nvidia gforce 4 mx in ubuntu?
<b1n42y> crdlb: ye i can but im asking if i can add different ones of net
<waylandbill> realsifo, there is the ubuntu way on help.ubuntu.com or the nvidia way from nvidia's site. Both work, but look up the differences before trying.
<disappearedng> where is the file xorg.conf?
<wartalker> join #ubuntu-cn
<b1n42y> crdlb: anyway thanks, that compiz screwing with 3d and other things like screen redraw, that was annoying so thanks for letting me know about that
<Stevethepirate> disappearedng: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<realsifo> thanks
<disappearedng> Stevethepirate it's not there
<crdlb> !themes | b1n42y
<ubottu> b1n42y: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<b1n42y> crdlb: thanks i like the stability of gnome, but it looks well um like vomit, cheers
<waylandbill> disappearedng, make sure you know the changes you are making or... make a backup copy before editing that file
<waylandbill> guess that disappearing was literal... since they are long gone
<Stevethepirate> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jose> co_basket
<Stevethepirate> !xorg > dijital1
<ubottu> dijital1, please see my private message
<Stevethepirate> fuuuuck
<Stevethepirate> Soz
<SicksDHurts> so anybody sucessfully g et the prism wifi in an ibm a30 woring in 8.10?
<Stevethepirate> !language > Stevethe1irate
<ubottu> Stevethe1irate, please see my private message
<Stevethepirate> !language > Stevethepirate
<ubottu> Stevethepirate, please see my private message
<tzhcn> 大家好，想请教个问题
<waylandbill> !family > waylandbill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family
<magnetron> !zh | tzhcn
<ubottu> tzhcn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SicksDHurts> ohh...kanji..didnt know i had that font in
<tzhcn> Unlock -> "Could not authenticate. An unexpected error has occurred."
<b1n42y> how do i msg myself about a a subject
<magnetron> b1n42y→ /msg ubottu help
<zs> with open-source drivers... why does my xorg.conf have "configured video device" ?
<crdlb> zs: because it's all automatic now
<zs> and not settings for the particular card
<zs> so if I want to fine tune it then?
<disappearedng> Hey my ubuntu keeps crashing when I do a download and install drivers for hardware drivers... anyidea what I could do?
<crdlb> zs: you can still specify options as before
<zs> oh sweet
<crdlb> you just don't _need_ to
<zs> well compiz won't work
<Vinceman> why are there avi's on the web without video?
<crdlb> zs: what GPU?
<defrysk> !why
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why
<Vinceman> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zs> radeon x300
<zs> it works
<zs> but
<crdlb> zs: pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace'
<zs> it has artifacts
<b1n42y> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zs> compiz crash me
<Vinceman> how do I know what in Synaptic conflicts with the enabling of Ubuntu restricted extras?
<Vinceman> anyone?
<Vinceman> !conflict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conflict
<Laibsch> I wonder if somebody can help me with working around a problem I seem to be having with shared interrupts (until a proper fix for bug 334957 is found)
<crdlb> zs: hmm, everything looks ok; I don't know why it's not working
<crdlb> some sort of driver bug presumably
<zs> yeah and I do not want to use the proprietary
<b1n42y> Laibsch: sounds like bios tinkering maybe
<godoshian> hello, i just formatted a usb drive as ntfs file system with gparted by first deleting partitions then creating a new partition table and using whole space as a single partition. after formatting immediately it uses 70mb space. Why does it happen and what is stored in there?
<crdlb> zs: you could try asking #radeon
<zs> hmm kk thanks for the tip
<b1n42y> Laibsch: or switching pci card to different slot if thats applicable
<Laibsch> b1n42y: Actually, I tinkered with BIOS settings a bit after I understood it was a problem with shared IRQ
<Laibsch> Moved a couple of settings from explicit choosing IRQ 11 to "automatic" and rebooted
<Laibsch> Everything is still on IRQ 11 :-(
<MHz128> While running the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, will I be able to run windows apps under wine?
<felixsulla> Anyone know how to set FireFox as the default browser for links in Konversation?
<sebsebseb> yes
<b1n42y> Laibsch: tried os controlled?
<b1n42y> Laibsch: and what exaclty is the problem
<MHz128> thanks!
<sebsebseb> np
<Laibsch> b1n42y: bug 334957 should have the details
<MHz128> sebsebseb, even if the windows apps aren't 64bit?
<Laibsch> No bot for launchpad bugs here?
<lstarnes> ubottu: bug 334957
<sebsebseb> yes  I think so,  and I think in wine config you can tell it if an app is 32bit or 64bit
<sebsebseb> or 16bit
<Laibsch> b1n42y: Essentially, my mouse drifts when wifi load is high
<lstarnes> Laibsch: doesn't look like it
<MHz128> cool!
<disappearedng> hey
<sebsebseb> MHz128: a better channel for Wine questions is #winehq
<sebsebseb> disappearedng: hi
<MHz128> ok
<phorensic> would using an external announcer on demonoid cause it not to recognize me as a seeder?
<b1n42y> Laibsch: oh, dono mate, maybe get different type of mouse easiest solution
<b1n42y> Laibsch: usb or wireless
<Laibsch> b1n42y: will a different mouse likely get a different IRQ?
<Laibsch> I think this even happens with the built-in mouse
<Laibsch> In this case a Trackpoint
<laron> I'm havin a problem with 8.10 recognizing my wireless card
<Laibsch> or whatever this pointing IBM-thingie is called
<kriscolt> anyone know a simple hack to emulate a right mouse click on a mac mouse?
<b1n42y> Laibsch: well i was thinking switching from ps2 to usb or something along those lines
<laron> I have a Atheros AR242x
<Swistak> hello
<Swistak> how to save file using vim?
<b1n42y> Laibsch: sorry dinner time, have you completely explored your bios optins
<Swistak> insert for typing inside, how to save document now?
<kriscolt> Swistak i think if you type !w
<kriscolt> it will save the file
<chachex> @Swistak, press escape, it's !w
<chachex> wait
<chachex> :w
<chachex> my bad
<chachex> if that doesn't save
<chachex> then trying :w! (which forces the save)
<Swistak> escape freeze my vim
<chachex> it shouldn't
<kriscolt> escape switches to command mode
<chachex> that should get you back into command mode
<chachex> from insert (when you press i)
<laron> after insert (i) press esc then :w!
<laron> or :w! filename
<chachex> yup
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey question: trying to burn a sabayon iso to a dvd-r and the write was verified but it doesnt work when loaded. is the dvd too small? it doenst say that it takes up the whole disk...
<chachex> did you do an hash check?
<chachex> *a hash
<disappearedng> Man are there no fast update servers in China?
<Rainium_Isotope_> dont know wat that is..
<chachex> it's when you run it against an md5 hash to make sure it was written correctly
<Rainium_Isotope_> well u know what..
<chachex> the site you got the iso from should have an md5 hash near the download button
<BeBoo_> can someone help me with some wireless issues im having with 8.10? I notice if I go to Hardware Drivers, it sees me "Atheros 802.11 Wireless Card", i entered my wireless information in the Networking Config but it won't connect. any ideas?
<kriscolt> grr.. i'm out of blank cd's
<kriscolt> anyone know how i would mount an image file ?
<Rainium_Isotope_> i only inserted the disk inside windows cus i was able to try ubuntu inside windows before i actually used it, is it possible that you can only load sabayon as a boot disk?
<chachex> yeah
<chachex> ubuntu has wubi which allows it to load in windows
<chachex> most distros don't have that
<zs> BeBoo: are you connected to ethernet as well?
<Rainium_Isotope_> ahhhh
<Rainium_Isotope_> ok
<chachex> unfortunately, i've never used sabayon, so i don't know about that one
<BeBoo_> zs: no
<Rainium_Isotope_> that explains it.
<Rainium_Isotope_> i knew i wasnt doing anything wrong
<Rainium_Isotope_> ok another question..
<kriscolt> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<defrysk> BeBoo_, on intrepid ?
<Rainium_Isotope_> how do i install ubuntu and sabayon alongside each other?
<BeBoo_> defrysk: yes
<zs> BeBoo: are the latest drivers installed through the hardware manager?
<BeBoo_> fresh install
<defrysk> BeBoo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Rainium_Isotope_> what option do i select upon installation when using it as a boot disk?
<BeBoo_> defrysk: thanks, i'll try it
<chachex> @Rainium_Isotope, you need a separate partition for Sabayon, otherwise, grub should detect the other OSes and it should install fine
<Rainium_Isotope_> i dont want to erase ubuntu
<defrysk> BeBoo_, iirc you need to apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Rainium_Isotope_> but do i have to use it as a boot disk to install while still running ubuntu, and it wont erase?
<chachex> if you select a partition that ubuntu's not on, then it won't erase ubuntu, do you know how to partition your hard drive?
<nigga_please> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 This vid on the new Ubuntu release is pretty exciting.
<defrysk> BeBoo_, after install the ath5k module should work  correctly
<BeBoo_> defrysk: looks like it. i'll hook up eth0 and install it
<brandon1> yeah i was about to say
<Rainium_Isotope_> grrr.. no, but i did download a partition editor incase i came across this type of problem..
<defrysk> BeBoo_, good luck
<brandon1> i have 3 ubuntu's on my comp how do i delete them
<BeBoo_> thanks :-)
<brandon1> ?
<nigga_please> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 This vid on the new Ubuntu release is pretty exciting.
<dustin> anyone know why my wireless signal is so crappy on ubuntu compared to winxp (switched) D:
<Rainium_Isotope_> repeat: grrr.. no, but i did download a partition editor incase i came across this type of problem..
<chachex> usually when you run a linux install, it'll start gparted as part of the process
<chachex> that will allow you to resize and create partitions
<Rainium_Isotope_> oh cool
<Rainium_Isotope_> will it notify me before i do something that might erase ubuntu?
<chachex> it should
<Rainium_Isotope_> k
<chachex> ubuntu does, so does fedora
<Rainium_Isotope_> ok good.
<chachex> i don't see why sabayon would be different
<Rainium_Isotope_> would you suggest fedora over sabayon?
<chachex> @brandon, what do you mean 'delete' them?
<Rainium_Isotope_> i need a kde desktop environment
<chachex> are you talking about removing them from grub?
<chachex> if you need kde
<chachex> just install the kubuntu packages in ubuntu
<chachex> no need to install another distro
<nigga_please> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 This vid on the new Ubuntu release is pretty exciting.
<chachex> if you do that
<disappearedng> any1 here in China? my servers are EXTREMELY SLOW
<chachex> when you log into your computer
<crdlb> !ops | nigga_please
<ubottu> nigga_please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<chachex> you click the session button
<brandon1> how do i run a ./config file on ubuntu
<brandon1> ?
<Rainium_Isotope_> k keep going
<Rainium_Isotope_> or wait..
<chachex> and you can select GDM (GNOME, what you're currently using) or KDM (KDE)
<Enissay> is there any application that allow me to control my local network: see everything on it and block/unblock others to access it?
<chachex> lemme find the package, h/o
<Rainium_Isotope_> ahh ok
<Rainium_Isotope_> ok awesome.
<chachex> if you go into Synaptic (the package manager)
<chachex> type in kubuntu-desktop
<chachex> and install that
<chachex> it'll install KDE
<vertigo> how can I boot staraight to shell in ubuntu? bypass login screen
<Rainium_Isotope_> then i can choose kdm or gdm on startup?
<chachex> yup
<Rainium_Isotope_> awesome.
<chachex> i used to do that
<Rainium_Isotope_> thank you!
<chachex> i had gnome, kde, and xfce all installed
<chachex> no problem
<illumin8> i have gnome and xfce now, works great.
<chachex> yeah, ubuntu's pretty good at managing different desktop environments
<dangerum> y'all are fuckin lamers
<Rainium_Isotope_> chachex all thats showing up is KDE4 (kubuntu desktop system) but it says it depends on all of the packages in the kubuntu kde 4 desktop system... what does that mean?
<dangerum> yop, still are
<illumin8> anyone able to verify weather gnome look is down
<illumin8> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<spideryummy> how do i fix my ubuntu filesystem getting damaged suddenly? it just stop booting properly...
<jelly12gen> illimin8: it works for me , but in europe you cant get forecast
<chachex> which filesystem are you using?
<jelly12gen> what is a bug for about frikkin 2 years
<diginux> illumin8: appears down for me
<illumin8> cant get forecast?
<chachex> @ Rainium, did you get my PM?
<panesar_sandeep> spideryummy, have u made an changes to your hard disk after installing ubuntu, like installing windows in a diff partition
<illumin8> diginux, thanks i thought that might be the case
<BeBoo_> defrysk: installing... *crosses fingers*
<D_likescookies> anyone can tell me if gnome have something like the kde's desktop widgets? if so, anyone have a link of where to find them?
<panesar_sandeep> spideryummy,Looks like you have a bad block, which could well be caused by the power outage. Boot with a live CD. Ensure that all partitions on your hdd are UNMOUNTED, and swap is turned off. (sudo swapoff -a) Use the commandsudo e2fsck -c -v /dev/sda to check for badblocks, and mark them so that they will not be used again. If you have the time, you can run a much more through (but much...
<panesar_sandeep> ...longer) check with "sudo e2fsck -v -cc /dev/sda".Replace /dev/sda with your actual hard disk device. If there are too many bad sectors (blocks), maybe you should think about replacing the hard disk.
<cooldduuudde> D_likescookies: google gadgets for linux
<D_likescookies> cooldduuudde will do.
<Gotu> hi
<cooldduuudde> D_likescookies: google hasn't debbed it so ull have 2 compile it
<cooldduuudde> may b ders one avlbl frm getdeb
<Gotu> how to install flashplayer for firefox
<Gotu> plz help me
<Swistak> hello
<Swistak> i need quick help
<Swistak> how to search for file thru command line?
<Gotu> any body helpme
<jelly12gen> Swistak: search for what
<quibbler> Gotu: From the command-line: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<panesar_sandeep> gotu, go to adobe.com, get flash installer when browser says u don't hv flash, select it and install
<jelly12gen> Swistak: just type : man find , man grep
<Swistak> thanks
<D_likescookies> Gotu also this link: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<cooldduuudde> D_likescookies: ders also a widget layer in compiz fusion
<b1n42y> brandon1: make it executable? otherwise theres a cli command but i forget
<Flyboarder> Im looking for boot loader help
<D_likescookies> cooldduuudde thanks for that, seems better than the google one.
<Milos> Has anyone here used the at daemon?
<Milos> atd?
<cooldduuudde> D_likescookies: you're welcome
<b1n42y> Gotu | !flash
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey need some help, just installed kde4 desktop and have a question..
<dangerum> y'all suck ass, BIG TIME!
<b1n42y> are
<b1n42y> arg
<Gotu> yes
<b1n42y> !flash Gotu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash Gotu
<quibbler> dangerum: watch your language please
<Rainium_Isotope_> can anyone help with a kde4 installation?
<dangerum> quibbler U2?
<D_likescookies>  Rainium_Isotope_ do ask.
<cooldduuudde> dangerum: yeah you are in the ubuntu channel there are sensible people here
<b1n42y> !flashplayer Gotu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quibbler> dangerum: is the name of a band
<Flyboarder> boot menu help anyone? Well what I want to do is take the live CD boot menu and make it me boot menu for another cd
<b1n42y> ffs
<b1n42y> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dangerum> u like debian users?
<IndyGunFreak> laron: if you'd have gotten your wireless going before you updated, i could help you get that working on the new kernel, but i've never gotten it to work on anything other than a vanilla install
<pjfry1> Is there a program  I can use to download videos from youtube?
<laron> I actually just got it working, rebooted and now my eth0 is down
<laron> ha
<Rainium_Isotope_> im @ a screen "Configuring kdm-kde4" and it asks me to select a default display manager: either gdm or kdm-kde4, (i want to be able to select between gnome and kde when i start ubuntu)
<IndyGunFreak> laron: i see
<laron> so now wireless works and eth0 doesnt
<laron> odd
<dangerum> cooldduuudde i'm more the kind of sensiTIVE guy
<cooldduuudde> pjfry1: there is a plugin in firefox but it doesn't seem to work these days
<Gotu> ok
<IndyGunFreak> laron: but your wireless should work in the new kernel, right?
<dangerum> and backtrack, while we're on that
<Gotu> thanks
<Axlin> pjfry1: i just use the greasemonkey addon for firefox and a script that adds a download link below the video
<lstarnes> Rainium_Isotope_: kdm-kde4 and gdm both support kde4 and gnome
<D_likescookies>  Rainium_Isotope_ doesn't make a diference, it's just the login screen manager.
<laron> i locked the kernel
<Gotu> how can we install safari
<malakhi> Rainium_Isotope_: either one will offer you the choice of GNOME or KDE
<Rainium_Isotope_> so either one i pick ill be able to choose whether to log in to gnome or kde?
<laron> It didnt work in the new kernel
<malakhi> Rainium_Isotope_: correct
<D_likescookies>  Rainium_Isotope_ yes.
<pjfry1> Thank you Axlin and coooldude
<illumin8> Rainium_Isotope_, after you install the managers you can choose them in your login screen with the sessions button
<Rainium_Isotope_> :) thank you
<cooldduuudde> you can use any manager
<dangerum> you're still boring.. i was hoping to be entertained
<cooldduuudde> gdm, or kdm
<Axlin> pjfry1: oh yeah, check userscripts.org for the script. the one i use is called "Download Youtube Video III"
<Flyboarder> can someone help me with the live cd boot menu?
<laron> whats the password on here to message a specific person?
<laron> im sorry command
<cooldduuudde> dangerum: you are indeed boring us. ask a wuestion or answer one. don't spam
<Sergeant_Pony> it's /msg <user>
<b1n42y> Gotu: have you tried synaptic
<laron> thanks
<Sergeant_Pony> n/p
<dangerum> my question is.. might i actually be entertained THIS time (CEST) of the day
<dangerum> -S
<quibbler> Gotu: look here: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/howto-install-safari-on-ubuntu-with.html
<Flyboarder> anyone?
<Crshman> does anyone else have trouble with nxclient not capturing your alt+tab on an ubuntu box?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i get/install google earth?
<cooldduuudde> CostaRicanQuaker: download and install the .bin package from google site
<Crshman> CostaRicanQuaker: http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<CostaRicanQuaker> then what=?
<panesar_sandeep> gotu, no safari for linux as per apple's website, u can u mozilla, its quiet productive
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i have to compile it?
<Crshman> CostaRicanQuaker: no
<Crshman> just run it
<CostaRicanQuaker> cooldduuudde, do i have to do anything other than just download it
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok then
<Crshman> sh <google earth filename>
<panesar_sandeep> gotu, k try quibbler
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok then
<CostaRicanQuaker> thanks
<Crshman> np
<Crshman> anyone here use no machine?
<laststraw> Hello
<BeBoo_> defrysk: that worked! thanks so much
<GaRRu> Crshman: ha?
<Crshman> GaRRu: do you?
<cooldduuudde> Crshman: what kinda machine is no machine? lol
<quibbler> !welcome | laststraw
<ubottu> laststraw: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<gce> freenx
<Crshman> http://nomachine.com/
<GaRRu> ohh
<laststraw> Hello I am new to this and I need some help please. Hope I'm not intruding inappropriately.
<Crshman> I suppose my issue applies to freenx too gce
<Crshman> laststraw: ask your question, if someone can help they will
<quibbler> !ask | laststraw
<ubottu> laststraw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Crshman> ^
<GaRRu> nop, what does nomachine do?
<Crshman> head over to the site
<Crshman> I linked it
<GaRRu> still don't get what it does
<melik> my partition went wrong.. how can i recover old files?
<rdw200169> melik, if you're *really* lucky, testdisk or photorec can do that
<laststraw> OK. I've just installed Ubuntu and was 'playing' with Dolphin and have set folders to open with Picasa.  I don't know how to undo it.
<rdw200169> melik, testdisk is in the repo, i dunno about photorec, they're both made by the same organization, grc.com i think
<melik> i'll cross my fingers rdw200169 :/
<melik> or else there goes like 100 gigs of music
<rdw200169> melik, well, if the files were not overwritten, you may be able to just *hopefully* restore you're old partition table
<rdw200169> melik, ah, i was wrong, it was cgsecurity.org
<melik> well i was just moving my partition table to another sector on my HDD, and my power cut off
<melik> so it got cut off midway
<beargins> oh melik sounds like you have a problem
<rdw200169> melik, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec this will probably work best... see what it does !
<beargins> boot to a live disk
<Peddyt> melik, testdisk can recover lost partition tables.
<beargins> create a partition for backup
<beargins> mount the bad partitions, and gzip/tar your data
<Rainium_Isotope_> SWEET! im in the kde4 desktop now!
<beargins> move it all to the backup partition
<audifahrer> Hello
<Rainium_Isotope_> k have a question tho:
<beargins> then reinstall
<beargins> hehe
<Rainium_Isotope_> how do i switch the login screen back to gnome?
<DizzyDoo> Just got Ubuntu Server installed on a fresh box, what is the best way to check that it's connected to the internet successfully?
<audifahrer> is there a GUI tool (gtk if possible) to convert various video formats in ubuntu?
<rdw200169> melik, it would be best to refer to the documentation they have in their website :)
<Rainium_Isotope_> i had a custom login screen..
<melik> yeah im reading now rdw200169 thanks a lot guys
<quibbler> laststraw: open picasa  go to file - add folder to picasa   there you can add or remove folders that picasa will use
<rdw200169> melik, ah, with ubuntu, photorec comes with the testdisk package
<KalEl> i found a very nice unbiased comparison between ubuntu & windows xp
<KalEl> i will post it here if you don't mind...
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey can anyone help? just installed the kde4 environment on ubuntu and want to change the login window back to gnome since it was a custom login screen, can anyone tell me how to do that>
<KalEl> http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/windows-xp-vs-ubuntu.html
<Rainium_Isotope_> ?
<huwenfeng> any utility in ubuntu to safely delete a file?
<bazhang> KalEl, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<ziroday> huwenfeng: what do you mean?
<huwenfeng> i mean, really non-recoverable.
<ziroday> huwenfeng: shred
<huwenfeng> safely, securely.
<huwenfeng> ziroday: Oh, good. seems good, thx
<Peddyt> melik, I accidentally my whole partition table, and testdisk easily recovered it. Open testdisk, choose your FS and 'analyse', then, if it finds the partition table, you can choose 'write'. If it does not find the partition table, you can do a 'deep search', which searches, deeper. :P
<Rainium_Isotope_> ...anyone?
<Rainium_Isotope_> alguien puede a ayudarme?
<bazhang> Rainium_Isotope_, at the login screen under options choose the one you wish
<rakzor> Wooo! I LOVE Ubuntu!!!
<Rainium_Isotope_> for the login screen itself?
<quibbler> rakzor: you are not alone
<b1n42y> !writeback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about writeback
<bazhang> Rainium_Isotope_, you will need to log out of kde and get back to login screen
<nathanial> ok. I'm having problems with bind x.x
<dayo_> bazhang, Rainium_Isotope: i think Rainum_Isotope wants to change the *theme* not the session.
<nathanial> "; Got answer:
<nathanial> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 597
<laststraw> Thanks quibbler. Now how do I stop folders opening with shared folders? I should have stopped playing sooner than I did!
<Axlin> hey does anybody know of a good translation app?
<b1n42y> does real time audio include mp3 playback
<Rainium_Isotope_> thanks bazhang
<A|titudeSky> hii... i can see nokia phone in my 'places' but can't seem to transfer any mp3 into it, how do i change the permission of the data storage card?
<DizzyDoo> Question: Just got Ubuntu Server installed on a fresh box, what is the best way to check that it's connected to the internet successfully?
<bazhang> Axlin, translating what
<Axlin> bazhang: one language to another. most importantly, english to german and vice versa
<quibbler> laststraw: i'm sorry, i don't know.....remove folders from shared folder??
<n_nick> ck peterson
<dayo_> DizzyDoo: try pinging something
<bazhang> Axlin, articles, phrases, that sort of thing?
<nathanial> DizzyDoo: find out your ip
<Axlin> bazhang: nah, just single words
<rakzor> I'm so hungry you guys.
<DizzyDoo> dayo: so something like:    ping google.com    would work?
<dayo_> DizzyDoo: yep
<b1n42y> is there a command history for pidgin
<dayo_> rakzor: same here.
<bazhang> Axlin, just for single words the best option is the google translator
<DizzyDoo> cheers dayo
<Axlin> bazhang: i've been using a plugin for gnome do, but it doesn't work too well with accents
<dayo_> b1n42y: chat log, u mean?
<dayo_> DizzyDoo: u're welcome :-)
<bazhang> http://translate.google.com/?hl=en Axlin I generally use that
<b1n42y> dayo_: no like what im typing something like cli history
<Axlin> bazhang: yeah that's what i've been using. i was just hoping for a desktop client. guess i'll just have to settle on google translate still. thanks
<bazhang> Axlin, there is also scim, though that is generally geared to text entry (ie changing languages in what you type) and more so for asian languages
<dayo_> b1n42y: what u're typing? isn't that the chat log?
<A|titudeSky> hii... i can see nokia phone in my 'places' but can't seem to transfer any mp3 into it (but i can view the contents), how do i change the permission of the data storage card ao i can transter files in it..??
<b1n42y> dayo_: default kde 3.5.10 program(ksirc i think has it but i like the setup of pidgin)
<dayo_> b1n42y: aaahh, u mean pressing ArrowUp, right?
<Axlin> bazhang: oh interesting
<b1n42y> dayo goto terminal and press up arrow and ull know what i mean
<nathanial> Ok, is somebody here willing to help me get my bind server up?? Maybe somebody that is willing to remotely take a look? I have a feeling I'm doing something stupid, and that's why it isn't working :/ something small that I'm overlooking.
<dayo_> b1n42y: yeah, i don't think pidgin has that. but maybe there's a plugin
<vigo> A|titudeSky: Are the files locked? or have a little permissions icon on them?
<b1n42y> dayo_:  k
<codename> #/join ubuntuforums
<Mr_Bananas> hello i need help
<bazhang> Mr_Bananas, we need a question
<codename> lol
<dayo_> !help | Mr_Bananas
<ubottu> Mr_Bananas: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dayo_> !ask | Mr_Bananas
<ubottu> Mr_Bananas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quibbler> codename: /join #ubuntuforums
<Mr_Bananas> i am tottally new to linux
<DizzyDoo> Question: I would like to set up a WEP encryption on my wireless network on my Ubuntu Server, what steps should I take?
<Mr_Bananas> how do i install flash player 10?
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mr_Bananas> thanks
<dayo_> DizzyDoo: what kind of wifi AP are u using?
<bazhang> DizzyDoo, wireless server? through a router?
<vigo> Mr_Bananas: Do you know what the synaptic package manager is?
<Rainium_Isotope_> QUESTION: are the gnome and kde-look.org sites down at the moment?
<bazhang> Rainium_Isotope_, the gnome was earlier
<Rainium_Isotope_> not able to load them..
<DizzyDoo> dayo, bazhang: I'm connecting a router
<DizzyDoo> *to a
<bazhang> DizzyDoo, you would first need to set it up there
<Rainium_Isotope_> hmm.. i think they both are
<DizzyDoo> bazhang, I've just plugged it into my ubuntu server box, what set up should I do?
<bazhang> DizzyDoo, let me get you a cli link on how to do that
<laron> Wireless is working, however, eth0 will not work
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 DizzyDoo
<laron> any help?
<bazhang> laron, at the same time?
<DizzyDoo> Thank you Bazhang
<bazhang> laron, is this via a router or direct to adsl modem
<bazhang> laron, lets keep this in channel please, more eyes to watch
<laststraw> quibbler thanks again but there are no folders in shared folders. I've made a right mess of it. I can't see anything in Dolphin that will reset this.  It keeps asking for an application to open folders with.
<bazhang> laron, is it static or dynamic
<laron> dynamic ip
<bazhang> laron, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return
<bazhang> laron, if more than one line paste.ubuntu.com
<laron> ok, one moment
<bazhang> laron, that wont run at the same time as wireless you know
<sany> hi
<laron> i know
<quibbler> laststraw: i use nautilus and don't know dolphin....tell it to use dolphin?
<laron> ubuntu.paste.com/124178/
<laron> past.ubuntu.om/124178/
<laron> im sorry
<BeBoo_> when i boot up,  it asks me for a keyring password. i'm guessing for my wireless.. how do i prevent this from appearing?
<laron> paste.ubuntu.com/124178/
<Mr_Bananas> sorry computer froze... can some one !flash thing again
<Mr_Bananas> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<laron> any ideas?
<naftilos76> Hi every body, why would a <td style="width: 25px; height: 25px; background-image: url('../images/Borders/Blue_border_top_left.jpg');"></td> would work fine in one template view but would NOT in an other view??? I'm working on Ruby on Rails...
<Mr_Bananas> thank you
<bazhang> laron, what was the full paste of that? did it say no offers, sleeping, or mention a lease
<bazhang> laron, also in ifconfig is there an eth0
<Mr_Bananas> where would i download hte flash package?
<Mr_Bananas> the
<bazhang> Mr_Bananas, flashplugin-nonfree from the repos
<quibbler> Mr_Bananas: From the command-line: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mr_Bananas> whats the full console command?
<bazhang> laron, what does lspci show for the chipset of ethernet card
<lucky__> hello
<co_sweet-kesepia> sweet girl
<yahoo> i m having a reliance data card how to i use this
<ziroday> yahoo: reliance data card?
<quibbler> !welcome | lucky__
<ubottu> lucky__: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<laron> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev ff)
<yahoo> llz hep me
<lucky__> 3Q
<ziroday> yahoo: what is a reliance data card?
<bazhang> laron, did it say no offers, or provide a lease
<Mr_Bananas> someone
<Mr_Bananas> help
<bazhang> Mr_Bananas, ??
<yahoo> relaince usb data card for net useing
<Mr_Bananas> how do i search for software packages in the terminal again?
<ziroday> Mr_Bananas: apt-cache search
<Mr_Bananas> thanks
<bazhang> laron, please keep in channel for others to keep eyes on as well
<Mr_Bananas> how do i download it now?
<bazhang> laron, ie dont PM me :)
<Mr_Bananas> apt-get?
<ziroday> Mr_Bananas: sudo apt-get install
<disappearedng> Hey I need some help with graphics
<laron> paste.ubuntu.com/124182
<lucky__> wget
<bazhang> Mr_Bananas, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<disappearedng> Apparently I have this graphics card that uses GEFORCE
<Mr_Bananas> thanks
<paul68> can someone help me with my sound I can see the drivers installed however I don't get any sound
<ziroday> disappearedng: whats not working?
<Rainium_Isotope_> question..
<b1n42y> !restricted | Mr_Bananas
<ubottu> Mr_Bananas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yahoo> any can help me
<yahoo> relaince usb data card for net useing
<bazhang> laron, and this is with wireless connected or not
<bazhang> yahoo, usb modem?
<disappearedng> ziroday: it's really laggy and when I play a file in totem and maximize it it's incredibly shaky
<laron> wireless is connected
<Rainium_Isotope_> im on kde, but i cant edit the desktop background or login themes, the i am not permitted to but i am the root user, how can i enable this?
<yahoo> yes
<Mr_Bananas> HELP
<Mr_Bananas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ziroday> disappearedng: what card and what version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> laron, okay then it wont allow a connection
<ziroday> Mr_Bananas: you are already installing something.
<bazhang> Mr_Bananas, you can only install one thing at a time
<yahoo> bazhang   yes
<Mr_Bananas> im not
<ziroday> Mr_Bananas: and just ask, no need to yell help
<laron> yep im running it real quick after disabling my wireless
<ziroday> Mr_Bananas: do you have the update manager or synaptic running?
<bobbi> where can i find demo's are shareware for ubuntu ?
<disappearedng> ziroday: i am using a card that's from China ( i just moved to china) it uses nvidia and geforce 9
<bazhang> bobbi, no such thing
<b1n42y> abuse Mr_Bananas
<IndyGunFreak> bobbi: shareware?.. most software for linux is free...
<Rainium_Isotope_> bazhang, i cant edit the background image or login themes on kde4, how do i enable this?
<laron> same results
<yahoo> plz give me reply bazhang
<ziroday> disappearedng: okay, is compiz running?
<bazhang> b1n42y, what do you mean by abuse
<IndyGunFreak> bobbi: what do you need an app to do?.
<disappearedng> I am not sure
<bazhang> laron, please no PM
<paul68> in lspci I find the driver this line  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi however in isn't working
<n_nick> i want to install sqlite3
<ziroday> Rainium_Isotope_: might have better luck in #kubuntu
<n_nick> can someone help me out
<disappearedng> well ps aux | grep compiz shows nothing
<Mr_Bananas> its downloading!
<Mr_Bananas> thanks
<Rainium_Isotope_> ziroday, wat does that mean?
<IndyGunFreak> paul68: google should show you some clues on that device, i found something on that device the other day for someone
<Rainium_Isotope_> ohhh
<Rainium_Isotope_> ok nevermind
<Mr_Bananas> i had the synaptic package manager open???
<bazhang> yahoo, keep in channel, ie not PM
<yahoo> ok
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ziroday> disappearedng: okay, what does lspci | grep VGA output?
<b1n42y> Mr_Bananas: yes
<Mr_Bananas> ok so what do i do after i downlaoded the package
<paul68> IndyGunFreak: I already went through several sites and got this far however I don't know how to get the sound out of it
<laron> ok my apologies, i recieved the same results after turning off the wireless
<ziroday> n_nick: install the sqlite3 package
<Mr_Bananas> downloaded
<disappearedng> ziroday: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 042c (rev a1)
<laron> no DHCPOFFERS recieved.
<ziroday> Mr_Bananas: depends on what you have downloaded
<n_nick> yes but what command
<bazhang> Mr_Bananas, did you quit and restart firefox
<Mr_Bananas> flash
<laron> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Mr_Bananas> player
<b1n42y> Mr_Bananas: just surf dude
<ziroday> disappearedng: right
<Mr_Bananas> is flash player automaticlally there?
<n_nick> ziroday: i did sudo apt-get install sqlite and sqlite3
<disappearedng> so what doesa that say?
<ziroday> disappearedng: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<n_nick> is there anything else requred
<lesshaste> how do I stop gnome networkmanager asking me for the keyring password whenever I want to connect to my wireless network?
<ziroday> n_nick: not for just installing sqlite
<paul68> IndyGunFreak: I can see the driver installed in my restricted driver place I can see it in "lspci" but no sound
<disappearedng> ziroday: how do I install the nvdia drivers?
<n_nick> i want to use sqlite3 support for my browser
<n_nick> development
<ziroday> disappearedng: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<IndyGunFreak> paul68: whats the exact lspci output for that device
<ziroday> n_nick: what browser?
<n_nick> browser engine
<disappearedng> whenver I go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers and I click the nvidia to install, it remains at 0%
<panesar_sandeep> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<paul68> IndyGunFreak: 05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<ziroday> n_nick: okay, well then you need to install the libraries to talk to sqlite for that language
<ziroday> disappearedng: are you connected to the internet?
<disappearedng> well if I am talking to you then I guess yes
<disappearedng> lol
<n_nick> yes ziroday
<ziroday> disappearedng: what version of ubuntu?
<disappearedng> Ibewx
<n_nick> can u tell me how to do tht
<ziroday> n_nick: what language is your browser engine in?
<n_nick> c
<n_nick> c++
<ziroday> n_nick: c or c++?
<n_nick> c++ mainly
<yahoo> i m having a reliance data card how to i use this
<yahoo> relaince usb data card for net useing
<n_nick> but i also have some modules integrated which are written in c
<panesar_sandeep> yahoo:wats the make n model
<ziroday> n_nick: ask in #c++
<n_nick> i would like to have sqlite3.h
<paul68> IndyGunFreak: you still here?
<yahoo> how to install this
<n_nick> no its nothing to do with browser its to do with installation
<IndyGunFreak> paul68: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001
<panesar_sandeep> yahoo, wats the make n model
<n_nick> i basically want to install sqlite3
<n_nick> thts it
<panesar_sandeep> yahoo, wats the make n model of your data card
<ziroday> n_nick: in #c++ they will know what package you need.
<n_nick> hmm ok
<n_nick> thanks ziroday
<ubuntistas> i have problem suspending an icon is appearing that vlc has stopped the hibernate from taking place: Playing some media...
<yahoo> i wanna simply use
<timob> hi how can i reinstall a package so it overwrites configuration files with the defaults?
<ubuntistas> what is going on?
<ziroday> disappearedng: try do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<panesar_sandeep> yahoo, can u provide some details about the data card.
<panesar_sandeep> yahoo, use this link http://www.techbangalore.com/having-reliance-netconnect-usb-card-to-work-on-linux/
<disappearedng> ziroday: somehow it says the pkg manager is locked
<ziroday> disappearedng: what is the exact error?
<disappearedng> oh wait
<disappearedng> I am installing some chinese SCIM stuff
<laststraw1> Hello again quibbler. I tried your suggestion and that crashed the system. Not sure what else to do other than reinstall. I set this up for my daughter and was checking to see if anything else might be useful to her. I'll stick with Nautilus next time.
<n2diy>   timob, with Synaptic you can re-install?
<ziroday> disappearedng: you have to wait until thats finished :)
<ubuntistas> i have problem suspending, an icon is appearing that vlc has stopped the hibernate from taking place: Playing some media...
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<quibbler> laststraw1: before you reinstall state your problem again in the chat room and see if someone else can help
<laststraw1> Thanks quibbler
<quibbler> laststraw1: you are welcome.
<b1n42y> why would suspend whilst playing media ...
<b1n42y> maybe we should get ubuntu to make breakfast for us also
<laststraw1> As a new Linux (ubuntu) user I was experimenting with Dolphin and in the process I have set all folders to open with Dolphin. I cannot find a way to undo this so now when I click on Home or any other folder it opens with Dolphin and I get this message: "The file or folder /home/xxxx/'file:/home/xxxx/Pictures' does not exist." Can anyone help me undo this please?
<b1n42y> if i install basket which is designed for kde and it pulls in necessary stuff from kde libs will ubuntu run slower
<b1n42y> laststraw1: there is a page on the net with a script that does that and then a script to undo it, i just reinstalled though
<n2diy> b1n42y, yes, slightly, but you probably wouldn't know the difference.
<b1n42y> n2diy: thanks
<ziroday> laststraw1: right click on a folder, go to open with other application and select nautilus
<n2diy> b1n42y, I run lots of KDE stuff here.
<laststraw1> b1n42y thanks.  Would you have a link to the page? Or is it easier to re-install?
<Salaatti> What is best msn program to ubundu?
<fosco_> !best
<Salaatti> could i hake link to?
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<level> meebo
<fosco_> Salaatti: i like emesene
<IndyGunFreak> Salaatti: pidgin works best in my opinion... if you need webcam.. look at amsn
<Raf_> hi
<b1n42y> laststraw1: sorry, but if you google you should find it was pretty much only 1 there, plus the undo script might not work as you did not use his install script but it will give you an idea on how to undo possibly, if you tinker alot i suggest you setup a virtual ubuntu using one of the many vms, i like virtualbox
<Raf_> can someone please tell me how to configure XChat GNOME IRC Chat so that I can access:
<Raf_> irc.hippo.joyeurs.com:Hippo:::Hippo
<Raf_> ?
<laron> I got it working!
<IndyGunFreak> Raf_: not really sure on xchat-gnome, but all you have to do is add that server to your server list.
<Raf_> :) I tried that, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Raf_> I posted on a forum, and am still awaiting a reply
<IndyGunFreak> Raf_: then i would verify the info is correct
<Raf_> otherwise, can anyone recommend a good IRC client?
<b1n42y> Salaatti: those type of questions are subjective in their answer, google msn linux programs then google review of each
<IndyGunFreak> Raf_: xchat-gnome is ok, xchat is good, irc, etc, there's several
<zafle> pidgin does msn
<IndyGunFreak> Raf_: what link did you follow to add the server?
<pjsturgeon> hey, adding lines crontab seems to do nothing. my command is...   *     *       *       *       *       /home/transmission/scripts/watchdog.sh and it doesnt seem to run
<b1n42y> Salaatti: i find its best to try everything thats available and based on what you need and like gui plugins etc ect you will fall in love with one
<ZmAY> how can i remotley run applications, using ssh, i need to configure display somehow, any help?
<b1n42y> ZmAY: i think theres a 'screen' option with ssh so you can see the remote screen
<b1n42y> ZmAY: if no one can help try man -k insertkeywordhere
<n_nick> !sex | bln42y
<ubottu> bln42y: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<b1n42y> n_nick: ?
<IndyGunFreak> b1n42y: i'd ignore him, he's clearly over sensitive to the word "love"
<b1n42y> ahh lol
<n_nick> b1n42y: sorry
<ZmAY> b1n42y: i mean, i dont need to see screen, for example if i type firefox "Error: no display specified"
<n_nick> worng person wrong thing
<b1n42y> gksu
<IndyGunFreak> n_nick: lol, nobody said anything about anything in that list when you triggered the bot, so how could it have been "wrong person, wrong thing"
<n_nick> b1n42y: ok tell me one thing did u try using Places -> connect to server
<pjsturgeon> anyone? crontab does nothing
<pjsturgeon> even with * * * * * rules
<b1n42y> slaps n_nick with a small 50LB unix manual
<n_nick> b1n42y: ok tell me one thing did u try using Places -> connect to server
<n_nick> well i didnt want to put tht here.. i mistakenly thought it was this comm and did tht
<b1n42y> n_nick: sorry do i have a problem with something that your trying to help me with?
<n_nick> i already apologized
<b1n42y> you're*
<Bushman> hi
<So_it_goes> ZmAy : try and set your display to same hostname  from where you logini
<n_nick> didnt u wanted to see a screen on the other side when u connected via ssh
<b1n42y> no its ZMay
<n_nick> ok
<Bushman> any bluetooth specialist around?
<b1n42y> Bushman: ask your question and wait for response
<haz_> hey guys, i need to write a line into my alsa-base file for my sound to work,can't do that, any help?
<Bushman> b1n42y: i know the rules :P
<ProstheticS> Hi guys, i have Raid 10 and a Mirror running on the onboard intel controller of a X48Ds5 . This controller is ICH9r i beleive, i just tried installing fedora, without success, it see's all the drives singularly. Will this setup work on Ubuntu
<ProstheticS> ?
<Myrtti> haz_: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dones> irc.quakenet.org
<b1n42y> ProstheticS: #fedora
<ProstheticS> binary, im saying will it work on ubuntu
<Myrtti> !hardware | ProstheticS
<ubottu> ProstheticS: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bushman> anyway.. i paired the ubuntu with my mobile device and on the mobile side it says there are none active services from ubuntu bluetooth
<Bushman> is that normal?
<Bushman> and what services i can activate?
<ProstheticS> thx Myrtti
<haz_> Myrtti : lifesaver :)
<Myrtti> ProstheticS: np
<Myrtti> haz_: be careful with that though
<haz_> no worries, i've done this before
<haz_> worked fine
<Myrtti> Bushman: depends on which bluetooth related packages you've installed
<ProstheticS> hmmm Myrtti its a very limited list
<Acedip> is OOo 3 available in the repo
<Bushman> Myrtti: well... none :P
<rww> Acedip: OpenOffice.org 3 was not released in time to be tested and included in Ubuntu Intrepid/8.10. Ubuntu does not update packages in stable releases (like 8.10) to new major versions, so OOo3 will not enter intrepid-updates, but will be in Jaunty/9.04 when the latter comes out. There is no backport for OOo3 yet. Instructions to install UNOFFICIAL packages of OOo3: http://tinyurl.com/ooorg3
<Bushman> but in preferences there are 4 services listed
<Bushman> are those client only?
<zs> wow I no longer have a reason to be here, I think my computer is setup perfectly now!! yay
<b1n42y> !bluetooth | Bushman
<ubottu> Bushman: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Myrtti> Bushman: as Bluetooth isn't exactly something that all the computers come with default, you need to install some knicknacks for a) bluetooth in general to work b) have the services you want
<zs> only if gnome-look.org would load now
<zs> yeah
<zs> like one cool thing you can do with bluetooth is
<zs> your computer can sense when you are near by and it will unlock itself, and when you go away it locks..
<Bushman> Myrtti: in general it does work
<Bushman> and all interesting me services are listed in preferences
<bigzed> zs, you mean it unlocks itselt if your handy is near by?
<zs> yeah, and generally you would have it on you
<b1n42y> zs: lol i think its beeen down for like the last 3 hours im waiting also
<bigzed> but isn't this unsecure?
<bedo2991> I've got resolution issues
<bigzed> someone could copy your mobilphone signal
<bedo2991> I changed my resolution and now I can't get the previus one back
<zs> b1n42y: yeah I finally got compiz to work and now I want some new window decs... all this time and it doesn't work
<bedo2991> when I click on "apply" it doesn't change anything
<DizzyDoo> Question: I've been trying to set up OpenSSH on my server, but I can't seem to connect to it on Putty on my Windows machine. Error being: "host does not exist", what should I check?
<rww> DizzyDoo: what are you putting in as the hostname on putty? the server's IP address?
<b1n42y> DizzyDoo: try connecting by ip
<b1n42y> ;p
<zs> bigzed: yeah but if someone wants your info it doesn't matter what you do, they will get it..
<zs> bigzed: it's just we are all small potatoes compared to who else is out there ie ceo's celebritys
<DizzyDoo> rww, bln42y: The server does not have a static IP, how can I find the IP out? Since I'm on the network with the server, I was trying username@localhost or username@192.168.0.2  but neither work
<b1n42y> can i be a tomatoe
<zs> sure thing
<zs> you just squish easier
<rww> DizzyDoo: on the actual server, the IP address is in the output of ifconfig (look for "inet addr"). Alternatively, if you have admin access to the router you're using, many of them have a page that'll display the IP addresses of connected computers.
<bedo2991> anybody?
<zs> so does anyone know if there is ever going to be a way to browse nfs shares just like you can with samba shares?
<dr_Willis> zs,  i doubt it.
<zs> yeah, since samba works fine already
<DizzyDoo> rww, I am connecting to the inet addr, which says it is 192.168.0.2
<dr_Willis> zs,  thats not the reason.. NFS has a different design goal
<zs> how so?
<b1n42y> !resolution | bedo2991
<ubottu> bedo2991: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bn43> hi is anyone using smstools here? it is shown in the /etc/init.d/ folder but does not start up automatically
<rww> DizzyDoo: "ifconfig" on the server says that? or on the Windows client?
<bn43> what is wrong?
<b1n42y> DizzyDoo: server
<zs> or you can do ctrl+alt+backspace
<DizzyDoo> rww, ifconfig on the server says that
<b1n42y> DizzyDoo: are you sure you should be putting username b4 ip
<Rainium_Isotope_> Q?: How do I configure my system to gnome instead of kde?
<rww> DizzyDoo: odd. Try "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" on the server, then try connecting again.
<fosco_> !puregnome | Rainium_Isotope_
<ubottu> Rainium_Isotope_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<zs> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<b1n42y> Rainium_Isotope_: you need to install it and change type at login
<darrend> hello - if I try to create a second login ("switch user" / gdmflexiserver) the gdm login screen that comes up accepts no mouse or keyboard input at all.  But I can still switch between the 2 with CtrlAltF7 / F9.  Any ideas?
<DizzyDoo> rww: I will (have already done so, but once more, just for you)
<zs> what he/she said
<rww> DizzyDoo: Does Putty take a while trying to connect before it errors out, or does it error out immediately?
<zs> best game for linux... anyone?
<zs> for free
<rww> !games | zs
<ubottu> zs: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> zs please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zs> damn you, I wanted opinions
<zs> ok
<zs> sounds good
<b1n42y> lol
<bazhang> no need for that language zs
<ilovebrownies> can someone give me a few pointers on partitioning my HDD?
<zs> ok, chill
<brunner> what program can I use to dial out on a modem for purposes other than internet access?  it's already set up as a device in /dev.
<b1n42y> !partitions | ilovebrownies
<ubottu> ilovebrownies: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ilovebrownies> i was just wondering if extending my existing ext3 partition might go bad
<b1n42y> ilovebrownies: i have 120 /boot 10gb /root rest /home but it depends if its a server you should have more partitions
<zs> ilovebrownies: nope ext3 can grow and shrink
<b1n42y> ilovebrownies: as always backup
<ilovebrownies> i had an NTFS partition which I've now deleted, and I intend to extend my ext3 partition
<b1n42y> ilovebrownies: and dont interrupt the process of growing and shrinking moving etc
<b1n42y> ilovebrownies: i think you might have to download gparted live cd  - 90 mb
<Rainium_Isotope_> wow... the bots in here seem to be the smartest ones..
<Rainium_Isotope_> lol
<ilovebrownies> ok, but the ext3 partition needs to be unmounted right? should I use a live CD?
<b1n42y> read above
<rww> ilovebrownies: Yes, it needs to be unmounted. If you're running Linux off of it, you'll need to use a Live CD (gparted's or Ubuntu's will work fine)
<b1n42y> Rainium_Isotope_: are you trying to say something
<ilovebrownies> ok thanks
<cooldduuudde> why is der so much of silence?
<bazhang> cooldduuudde, this is support, people chat in #ubuntu-offtopic fyi
<cooldduuudde> lol.....i know it buddy
<Sunflyer> hey I need some help getting my atheros wireless card to work
<b1n42y> !wireless | Sunflyer
<ubottu> Sunflyer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sunflyer> Im trying to install the madwi drivers, but it cant find the package called build-essential ?
<shepherd> i need help.    ubuntu wont install office  2008
<bazhang> shepherd, via wine?
<shepherd> i just paid 250  dollars aamerican for this soft ware,  and it wont install??
<b1n42y> lol
<s_spiff> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10.. (altho I've used Ubuntu extensively before)..it's been a long time since i used it.. so would like to know how do i go about installing the nvidia drivers
<s_spiff> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> shepherd, did you check the appdb?
<rdw200169> s_spiff, it should just be the package nvidia-glx, they took out nvidia-glx-new
<b1n42y> shepherd: are you aware of openoffice
<s_spiff> rdw200169, ohh .. what happened to Envy?
<shepherd> i dont know anything about computers, my cusin sold me   a  computer   and     i bought   windows   office and it wont install
<quibbler> Sunflyer: in a terminal do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Myrtti> !envy | s_spiff
<ubottu> s_spiff: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<rdw200169> s_spiff, its still there, you *can* use that, but first try the supported package
<Sunflyer> Im trying to do this http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html
<s_spiff> rdw200169, ok. thanks Myrtti
<shepherd> what doo i do?
<Sunflyer> but it says cant find package build-essential
<fosco_> !wine | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> !appdb | shepherd check here
<ubottu> shepherd check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<b1n42y> shepherd: what operating system are you using ? ubuntu or windows
<quibbler> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shepherd> am  i still here?
<darrend> shepherd: no
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<quibbler> shepherd: i see you but you are a bit fuzzy
<bazhang> shepherd, did you check the appdb?
<shepherd> the thing is i  gave my cusin my moniter and he gave me this back and said if i had any questions to ask here and peole will be help full: my computer  knowledge is zero.  i need step    by step please help me all i neeed to do is print my resume
<Grom> hello
<shepherd> hi gorm
<susanne> Hello! I want to use wireless internet but after boot, it's connected with the access point but have no ip/router dhcp. When doing /etc/init.d/networking restart it works. How can I make this working from boot on?
<bazhang> shepherd, this is ubuntu ?
<shepherd> i dont know
<bazhang> shepherd, then open office is installed
<Grom> my sudoers file have "parse error" when I try to use "sudo" command
<shepherd> how am i supposed to know?
<Grom> I have no root passwd
<bazhang> shepherd, is it windows?
<bazhang> Grom, dont need one, use sudo
<dominique> Grom: You have to specify your localhost in /etc/resolv.conf i guess.
<shepherd> i have no files saved? i have no  my documents
<bazhang> !sudo | Grom
<ubottu> Grom: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<shepherd> i have no my music or my documents
<Grom> I know whats sudo
<Grom> but if I try to use sudo then I get "parse error"
<rdw200169> dominique, hmm.. you could try adding a network restart to rc.local
<to3000> go to aplcations, office, open office word prosseser, file open, find the resume and click on the printer
<bazhang> shepherd, right click desktop create new document
<to3000> button
<Grom> because I have broken /etc/sudoers
<BeBoo_> is there a x64 flash player?
<rww> Grom: I'm guessing you chose to ignore the note in /etc/sudoers that you should only edit that file using the "visudo" command, not directly?
<dominique> rdw200169: Yeah, but this is a bad solution i think... I mean, networking is executed while booting, isn'it? Why do i have to restart it...?
<to3000> you have a documents folder
<Grom> and I dont know how to fix that.
<s_spiff> rdw200169, i just installed nvidia-glx... no change afaik
<shepherd> why would my cusi do  this to me?  he knows i need  to get a job can this thing even email?
<Grom> rww, yup :P
<bazhang> shepherd, sure it can
<shepherd> i'm  super upset right nwo
<rdw200169> dominique, it may be a problem with the initialization of the wireless related drivers... i dunno.  you may have received an error in your syslog, like it didn't get an IP address in time
<shepherd> i feel like i'm going to puke
<bazhang> shepherd, you should listen carefully, or go talk to your cousin; this is support and not a chat channel
<rdw200169> dominique, i'm not sure, but i think the timeout for dhcp is reduced during boot to prevent seemingly *loooong* boot times, even though some routers are stubborn and make you wait a while for your IP address (like mine :( )
<cooldduuudde> shepherd: i think you would b better off using windows
<rww> Grom: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Myrtti> shepherd: calm down
<shepherd> i'm  listening
<bazhang> shepherd, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<bazhang> cooldduuudde, that is not helpful
<dominique> rdw200169: Yeah, i had troubles last days with wireless, so I installed a few drivers i (probably) don't need. Maybe there's a conflict. Thank you, i'll try to remove some of them from modules
<yellabs> hello all
<ftab> Where can I find the Ubuntu Humun Theme Icons?
<rdw200169> s_spiff, hmm... i'm not sure with intrepid (i'm still using 8.04), but i think you need to set the driver in 'Screens' or something like that...
<yellabs> is there someone who uses the hp mini mei dark theme?
<yellabs> or any dark theme?
<dominique> how can I login as a superuser while logged in as a non sudoer?
<rdw200169> dominique, you should check the syslog for a boot message that might help ;)
<dominique> rdw200169: k... :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> dominique,  sudo -s, to get a root shell.. or otehr ways - depending on the task
<s_spiff> rdw200169, okies... why's intrepid still so unorganized... ?
<rww> ftab: They're in the human-icon-theme package, which installs them to /usr/share/icons/Human/
<bazhang> shepherd, right click desktop
<rdw200169> s_spiff, i dunno, like i said, i'm still not using it.  regardless, did the restricted drivers manager give you a popup saying you had proprietary drivers available?
<dominique> Dr_willis_AAO: doesn't work, it asks me for the root password for the account i'm logged in
<bazhang> shepherd, select create new document
<s_spiff> rdw200169, hmm..thanks :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> dominique,  it will only work for accopunts in the proper group. ie: the initiallymade user.
<rdw200169> s_spiff, and, on a side note, it seems that jaunty is gonna have  a very nice gui for X.org
<ftab> thank you rww:
<ftab> :)
<shepherd> look i dont want to creaate a new resume, i want the one my mom made for me
<rww> ftab: You're welcome :). Glad I could help!
<dominique> Dr_willis_AAO: k... so i'm not able to do it atm :)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html here is a comprehensive guide shepherd
<s_spiff> rdw200169, hmm..but that means it's just cleaning up the 8.10 :P
<ftab> I just wanted to use those icons in my desktop application
<bazhang> shepherd, then load it up, and edit or print after opening with open office
<b1n42y> shepherd: ask your mom where the document is
<rdw200169> s_spiff, i'm sorry i couldn't help more... what I *do* know is that X.org doesn't *need* a config file anymore... you may need to use the nvidia config tool to create a quick xorg.conf so it will load the nvidia driver
<shepherd> look, i have a job interview in six hours i dont have time  to read i need answers now
<Mr_Bananas> hello ubuntu technicians
<bazhang> shepherd, from usb or wherever, right click and then it will open in open office automatically
<shepherd> my mom is mexico on vacation
<rdw200169> Mr_Bananas, technicians get paid...
<b1n42y> IMO shepherd is pulling the wool over our eyes
<Mr_Bananas> haha well you guys are the liberty technicians
<bazhang> shepherd, we have no idea where the document is; this is ubuntu support, and not a chat channel
<shepherd> i have nothing saved it was all  saaaved on this computer. it is not in the c:/ driver where is my c:/ driver?
<b1n42y> roflmao
<s_spiff> ok i think i was supposed to install version 177..but i've installed 180... so when i try to remove it.. i get an error: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shepherd> nothing is rolfmayo
<bazhang> shepherd, so if you have a support question, then fire away, but for document management re your home environment please take it elsewhere
<shepherd> thgis is serious
<Myrtti> b1n42y: if you don't have anything constructive to say, please don't
<rdw200169> Mr_Bananas, having read over what i wrote, i realize that i may have been misleading... i was joking, not trying to extort money ;)
<shepherd> well i mise well  go kill my self, thank you ubuntu
<b1n42y> Myrtti: its obvious hes having a joke he doesnt know anything about computers but know the acronym roflmao
<b1n42y> C
<bazhang> b1n42y, no
<Myrtti> b1n42y: drop it
<bazhang> b1n42y, not helpful
<b1n42y> oh ok, what have i been doing for the last 2 hours
<b1n42y> ...
<bazhang> b1n42y, chat elsewhere not here; support here, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rdw200169> b1n42y, you don't want to anger bazhang, he spends a *lot* of time in here... i don't think he sleeps...
<Mr_Bananas> why is flash player 121 mb????
<Dr_willis_AAO> Mr_Bananas,  because adobe says so?
<Mr_Bananas> for windows and mac its like 1 mb
<b1n42y> Mr_Bananas: libraries needed to run it
<b1n42y> Mr_Bananas: once you install them its possible they will get used for another program
<Dr_willis_AAO> Mr_Bananas,  for windows and mac - from what ive seen.. youy download their installer.. then it gets the rest
<vpol> can anybody suggest? when i maximize gnome-terminal, Xorg process takes 56% cpu. in normal mode 5% cpu.
<Dr_willis_AAO> but does it really matter? If you want flash you do the download...
<Mr_Bananas> yes yes but i thought the plugin to be somewhat smaller
<WizardJames> So whats the chances that ubuntu installing on my laptop will pickup the wireless just fine, or should i start finding a cable to hook it up to the switch?
<b1n42y> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_willis_AAO> WizardJames,  totally depends on the chipset.. I would find a cable.
<dominique> Where can i specify programs that have to be executed after booting but before x starts for all users?
<rdw200169> WizardJames, going with what Dr_willis_AAO says, find the chipset you're using and make sure it is compatible
<Dr_willis_AAO> dominique,  what sort of programs?
<dominique> Dr_willis_AAO: like /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rdw200169> dominique, you can do that it /etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis_AAO> dominique,  /etc/rc.local if needed for that stuff
<WizardJames> Well i found a few guides of people installing it on the same laptop and they had no problems, basicly does the cd install come with the wireless stuff
<b1n42y> dominique:  sys > admins > services?
<dominique> rdw200169: Dr_willis_AAO: thank you!
<quibbler> dominique: system-preferences-sessions
<rdw200169> Dr_willis_AAO, i win ;)
<Dr_willis_AAO> dominique,  since you want it done befor even anyone can login. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> rdancer,  you where slow here...
<dominique> rdw200169: No message found in boot log, i'll put restart networking into /etc/rc.local
<dominique> Dr_willis_AAO: That's it :)
<rdw200169> dominique, i find the quick fix like that to be much easier than trying to dig in /etc/init.d/ files ;)
<dominique> rdw200169: I can just put the line '/etc/init.d/networking restart' into the file?
<FredofzeVosges> Hi!
<rdw200169> dominique, yeah
<dominique> rdw200169: yeah... but i'm not a fan of these quick'n'dirty since ubuntu is so brillant
<rdw200169> dominique, test it by running that file like a normal script to make sure it works
<Mr_Bananas> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<FredofzeVosges> Does anyone know how to print 598 xls files with a code?
<dominique> it works
<rdw200169> FredofzeVosges, isn't that windows proprietary?
<dominique> rdw200169: thank you :)
<FredofzeVosges> The thing is I need to parse these files, but I would like to have them displayed all together like pictures in Picasa for instance
<dominique> I'll do a reboot and have a look if it doing his job... brb
<rdw200169> dominique, if you want to get deeper into the problem... for example if you have random network drops... you can use something like monit to watch the network connection and restart it when necessary
<FredofzeVosges> These are not my files, these are orders, and I have been asked to create a study on the parts ordered, costs...
<Mr_Bananas> are there any HD movie player for linux?
<Mr_Bananas> players
<rdw200169> dominique, i have to do this with my wireless connection... it has a bad habit of going stale or something ( i think its the garbage wireless router... )
<dominique> rdw200169: I got the network manager applet in the panel, which shows when somethings wrong, then i execute networking restart on my own
<FredofzeVosges> I have OpenOffice installed, but this does not solve my problem...
<rdw200169> dominique, ah, that works too ;)  i don't use NetworkManager b/c i have a lot of whacky networking things going on ;)
<FredofzeVosges> How can I print them all with cups-pdf (my default printer)?
<rdw200169> FredofzeVosges, well, openOffice has the good 'ole print to pdf button in the toolbar...
<dominique> rdw200169: hehe :) for me it's suffisent... worst things happen when i'm at my friends and log into his WAP encrypted wlan... this works awesome, but when i go home afterwards i have to take two hours before i can get into my unencrypted wlan...
<Dr_willis_AAO> Mr_Bananas,  You mean for HD-Movies on blueray disks? or somthing? or just 'hd' avi files?
<rdw200169> FredofzeVosges, you could try exporting the proprietary .xls file into something much more manageable
<FredofzeVosges> rdw200169: I can not open and close 598 times!!!
<Mr_Bananas> how can i view my blu-ray movie?
<rdw200169> FredofzeVosges, ohhh, i get it now, what you meant... i thought it was a typo...
<dominique> Mr_Bananas: Bluray cd drive, bluray driver..you got these things?
<FredofzeVosges> rdw200169: I have found how to export in batch my xls to ods, but it does not help me on how to have them printed  in pdf
<Dr_willis_AAO> you could some how script openoffice to open/pring them I imagine..
<FredofzeVosges> Dr_willis_AAO: any clue of where I can find such code?
<rdw200169> Mr_Bananas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Dr_willis_AAO> FredofzeVosges,  google I guess.
<FredofzeVosges> already tried... no luck
<dominique> FredofzeVosges: look at this, maybe it helps you: http://www.cpanforum.com/threads/2161
<Dr_willis_AAO> learn  the OOo Scripting language i guess.
<nospys> hello I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a laptop, can't boot into graphical enviroment x says no devices found safe graphics mode, also promblesm mounting filesystems
<dominique> ,xorg.conf | nospys
<Mr_Bananas> thnaks
<FredofzeVosges> dominique: It seems promising, thanks
<Mr_Bananas> thanks
<dominique> FredofzeVosges: ur welcome
<dominique> !xorg.conf | nospys
<ubottu> nospys: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nospys> problem is this is hapening when i try to install from livecd
<dominique> nospys: But the installation completes successfully?
<oscar> wenas a tod@s
<rdw200169> nospys, you could take a shot at the alternate cd
<oscar> alguien k me pueda ayudar con el emule??
<nospys> no can't install, livecd goes to reconfiguration mode can't reconfigure
<dominique> oscar: 1. ubuntu here 2. english here
<rdw200169> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cube3D> #xubuntu-es too:P
<nospys> but how hard is it to partition in alternate install? don't want to destroy windows if I can't install linux
<oscar> #ubuntu-es
<Cube3D> yes
<oscar> como entro??
<Cube3D>  /join #ubuntu-es
<hmw> what is the name of the program, that can tell stuff like last (failed) login?
<oscar> Cube3D,  thank you
<Cube3D> :)
<rdw200169> nospys, this video runs through the partitioner in the alternate cd.. try fastforwarding through the beginning, its in the middle somewhere... http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/10_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_2
<dominique> hmw: probalby auth.log
<hmw> the program, that displays it, dominique
<dominique> hmw: /var/log/auth.log
<dominique> hmw: cat
<rdw200169> hmw, or editor
<dominique> hmw: or less, or just open it in a random graphiacl editor liek gedit
<micro-`> hello, im using ubuntu-server, how can i put myself into the "testing" tree to get the most updated packages?
<hmw> you mean, all linuxes, who are telling me such info after login, do it with grep and such stuff?
<rdw200169> micro-`, hmm... i dunno, you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<hmw> i want to get the typical message after login, which tells me about my last (failed) login
<micro-`> ty
<dominique> hmw: ah ok... maybe you could write a script that reads from auth.log since last login (very easy to make with grep) and put it in your ~/.desktop
<hmw> dominique - i could, but i guess, there is something similar to lastlog, but the output format is not as I know it
<nospys> also does anyone know what could be causing problems with not mounting during install, I tried installing jaunty(graphics worked there) but it refused to see my physical hard drives(also opensuse install atempts also borked in what to my aumetuer eyes looks like mounting problems by looking at the cryptic output I got by switching to virtual terminals to see what the problem was)
<dominique> hmw: try tail /var/log/auth.log ... maybe this already serves you right
<hmw> dominique - nope. I would have to make a quite complex statement to get all info together. I will make a little script, when I get bored asking google about it ;-)
<WizardJames> Ah well. it did find my wireless networks and it works just fine, but now i need to remember what i put the password for the wireless ...
<Dr_willis_AAO> try 'password'?
<lsolesen> I am using banshee for my music. Is there a way to get it to monitor a folder (so I do not have to update manually if i make changes)?
<b1n42y> lsolesen: in amarok theres a watch tickbox maybe banshee has similar
<^shakia^> .dal.net
<SeySayux> which package contains the kernel headers and where are they installed?
<Haz1> hey guys, what's the channel and server to get help for compiz app? smbdy gave it to me here earlier and i've forgot...
<jai> hi
<Dr_willis_AAO> !compiz |  Haz1
<ubottu> Haz1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jai> how to install ie
<Dr_willis_AAO> jai,  there are some unofficial 'scripts' that install internet explorer in wine.  for 'testing' sstuff.
<WizardJames> o yay...install updates:  276mb.    Well could be worse..  bluetooth and wireless working right off the disk
<Guest69284> hi
<Dr_willis_AAO> ies4linux i think its called.
<Guest69284> yes
<Chiliblack> I want to run something from rc.local is it just a matter of adding the /path/to/command or do I have to sh /path/to/command
<Dr_willis_AAO> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Dr_willis_AAO> Chiliblack,  no sh needed. you may want to put a & at the end of he command
<Chiliblack> true good poitn
<Dr_willis_AAO> sh /path/to/script MIGHT be needed on some rare scripts
<Chiliblack> thanks Dr_willis_AAO
<Chiliblack> it is an binary actually
<Dr_willis_AAO> then you dont need sh. :)
<Chiliblack> it is a lcd_daemon for an old server
<Chiliblack> the binary is from RH6
<Chiliblack> but it does run , just the init.d script doesn't want to work for some reason which I haven't tracked down yet
<lsolesen> b1n42y: not that I can find :(
<spyeye> is there a german channel here?
<abchirk> what was the command to show the ID's of my harddisks? I mean that I can add my USBspace into fstab to get mounted under same mountpoint every time
<spyeye> oh
<spyeye> cu
<abchirk> spenser #ubuntu.de
<b1n42y> lsolesen: wait one
<fosco_> !uuid | abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fosco_> abchirk: sudo parted -l for partition names
<nospys> does anyone knowe if ndivia geoforce is suported?
<rdw200169> hmw, check the man page for pam_tally
<abchirk> ah thany you fosco_ :)
<nospys> does anyone knowe if ndivia geoforce 8200 Mis suported?
<fosco_> !nvidia | nospys
<ubottu> nospys: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chiliblack> any recommendations on a pcie videocard with hdmi out?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Chiliblack,  i stick with nvidia. and it depends on your needs/budget
<WizardJames> Nvidia anything haha
<b1n42y> lsolesen: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Banshee_1_3_0_Released_Includes_folder_watching
<s_spiff> guys i have two ethernet cards... one (one board) one gets detected... the realtk one..doesn't seem to be detected..what do i do?
<Chiliblack> Dr_willis_AAO, are you on a AAO?
<Dr_willis_AAO> s_spiff,  'ifconfig' dont show them both? how about 'lspci' Mostt realteks are very well supported
<Dr_willis_AAO> Chiliblack,  Yes.
<rraj_be> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082675
<rraj_be> need answewrs please
<Chiliblack> I have one running osx...
<s_spiff> Dr_willis_AAO, will check out
<sky_> hamachi for linux ?
<micro-`> hello, im using ubuntu, i want to get the most updated packeges, how can i enter the "unstable" (debian like) apt tree?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Chiliblack,  Thats scary in ways :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<s_spiff> Dr_willis_AAO, it not showing on either of them :(
<Chiliblack> Dr_willis_AAO, My needs for a video card are little really (I made the mistake last time and got a ATI card which is a bit of a pain really
<joakimk> Hi all! New user here, migrated from FC10 :) My C++ project uses libpq-fe (postgresql); how can I install the packages/libs I need to compile my project?
<sky_> exist hamachi for linux ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> s_spiff,  try the commands with sudo? pehaps
<Dr_willis_AAO> !find hamachi
<ubottu> File hamachi found in linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic, linux-headers-2.6.27-11-server, linux-headers-2.6.27-3-rt, linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic, linux-headers-2.6.27-7-server (and 9 others)
<abchirk> fosco_ so I added it with the UIN, next reboot is the UIN the same for the partition, right? Or if I plug it into another USB-slot?
<s_spiff> Dr_willis_AAO, umm.. ok
<s_spiff> Dr_willis_AAO, no change :(
<fosco_> abchirk: not sure, just try, if uuid does not work use partition names
<Chiliblack> Dr_willis_AAO, The AAO works pretty well under osx and I just neded 'something to sync my garmin watch and my ipod too without running through hoops and couldn't face windows anymore
<abchirk> ok
<Dr_willis_AAO> s_spiff,  ive had dozens  of realtek cards. and most all have worked fine. if lspci isent showing it.. theres some deep issue going on.
<b1n42y> s_spiff: tried disabling onboard in bios?
<s_spiff> Dr_willis_AAO, i know! this used to work on hardy... dunno whats wrong right now.. altho i've had such an issue before too.. the only thing resolved it was a fresh reinstalltion
<joakimk> g++ tells me, "graph.h:27:20: error: libpq-fe: No such file or directory"
<s_spiff> b1n42y, umm.. i need both my cards :|
<joakimk> where line 27 is #include <libpq-fe.h>
<Chiliblack> find a live cd of hardy and try it
<joakimk> ...I'm thinking this is more an Ubuntu issue, than a C++ issue :)
<joakimk> I've tried apt-get install libpq, and variations like libpq-dev, etc
<rdw200169> hmw, you would add the .so for pam_tally to the /etc/pam.d/common-auth, then use pam_tally binary to print the count using some bash-magic (very easy)
<quibbler> joakim-: in a terminal type: apt-cache search libpq
<hmw> rdw200169 - thanks for the hint, quite interesting stuff. I still need to look at pam. btw: pam_tally seems not to display "my attempted logins' status"
<b1n42y> s_spiff: tturn it off, see what happens, if it picks up realtek turn on onboard
<rdw200169> hmw, that is because, by default, that pam module is not used
<b1n42y> s_spiff: might be an irq issue
<joakimk> quibbler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124221/ :)
<rdw200169> hmw, ubuntu uses Pluggable Authentication Modules for the auth process of, well, pretty much everything... a very powerful and useful system
<Dr_willis_AAO> s_spiff,  check dmesg output perhaps some info in there..   This maybe a bit hard to troubleshoot.
<hmw> rdw200169 - ic, thanks. Guess i will be either grepping the faillog or living with the output of lastlog
<rdw200169> hmw, for example, using PAM, you can use a card reader and a Smart Card to log in, circumventing /etc/passwd
<joakimk> btw, here's my compiler errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124222/
<hmw> rdw200169 - that' quite cool
<rdw200169> hmw, trust me, this is *much* easier
<s_spiff> b1n42y, Dr_willis_AAO okies..will check
<quibbler> joakimk: you are on your own now ...i know zero about c++....
<joakimk> quibbler: :) But did apt-cache tell you something?
<joakimk> quibbler: didn't mean to hit you with compiler dump ;)
<hmw> rdw200169 - i got a reader, where do i get a card?
<s_spiff> b1n42y, what's an irq issue?
<rdw200169> hmw, once the pam_tally.so is in your /etc/pam.d/common-auth, failed attempts end up in /var/log/faillog... then you would just add a line to your bashrc that runs the binary, pam_tally --user $USER
<quibbler> joakimk: it's telling you what files are available in apt-get relating to libpq
<rdw200169> hmw, hmm... you can either use something like the OpenPGP card (which is a *pain* to get), or use something like a DoD Common Access Card (that's what I do)
<b1n42y> s_spiff: interrupt requests
<rdw200169> hmw, you can also use something like pam_poldi to use a thumbdrive to log in based on the UUID of the drive
<rdw200169> hmw, but i don't consider that very safe... it does work though ;)
<hmw> rdw200169 - i was about to ask... that's good news
<s_spiff> b1n42y, umm ok.. sorry non-techie here... used to mess around with ubuntu a lot before..but its been over a year since i touched it.. so kinda forgotten stuff.
<b1n42y> s_spiff: some devices may want exclusiveness, in the old day sound cards wanted irq 5 and werent happy to share maybe something along those lines is happening
<hmw> rdw200169 - how would I approch faking such a thumbdrive?
<hmw> rdw200169 - i mean, if i was to "steal" my own key
<rdw200169> hmw, it's nothing about faking... hold on, lemme get you a link
<disown> i'm looking for some command-line scripts that let you show gui components. I think i've seen it before, but forgot the name...
<s_spiff> b1n42y, but i have had the same setup ( same two controllers) work on breexy.. hoary.. edgy and hardy
<s_spiff> so no reason it shouldnt work on intrepid
<b1n42y> s_spiff: if after disabling onboard, realtek works try moving realtek to dif pci slot and enabling onboard
<hmw> rdw200169 - in other terms, what is the security issue with a flash drive?
<joakimk> I've installed (apt-get) libpqxx-dev. Do I need to reboot or something for these to take effect? I'm still getting compiler errors.
<s_spiff> b1n42y, i will do that in a bit and get back to you.
<b1n42y> s_spiff: its a suggestion
<disown> something like '$show-alert: out of battery'
<s_spiff> b1n42y, i understand :) thanks.
<b1n42y> np hope it works
<rdw200169> hmw, wait, i was thinking of pam_usb... i.e. libpam-usb
<Oli``> Anybody know how I can "virtually" merge the contents of two real directories into one? I have two directories on two drives storing different parts of a ton of video clips. I want to merge them (in a read-only way, if that simplifies things) so I can put them out as a samba share and they'll look like one directory
<hmw> rdw200169 - are UUIDs changeable?
<rdw200169> hmw: http://pamusb.org/  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17571   http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Pam_usb_authentication
<rdw200169> hmw, those links should get you started in trying this.. just be careful!  if you screw up your PAM configuration(s)... you computer becomes quite difficult to login to!
<Dr_willis_AAO> you can change a drives UUID yes. :)
<hmw> Dr_willis_AAO - thx
<quibbler> joakimk: you may have more help in ##c++
<rdw200169> hmw, i used to use that PAM module to immediately lock the screen when i pulled the thumb drive out... then when i needed to log in, i put the drive back in *and* put in my password
<hmw> rdw200169 - nice
<hmw> rdw200169 - how will sudo look like?
<rdw200169> hmw, sudo is un-changed and for the most part, unrelated
<hmw> ic
<rdw200169> hmw, sudo relies upon PAM, just like everything else
<hmw> doesnt matter, i am a fan of sudo -i
<rdw200169> hmw, if PAM says a user is authenticated, then sudo is happy
<hmw> i want to be asked, and answering with y/n
<rdw200169> hmw, then sudo authentication gets into visudo, but that's a story for another day
<tjanda> im back
<rdw200169> hmw, if you look in the /etc/pam.d directory, you will notice that many login related apps have their own files in there
<rdw200169> hmw, and most of them point to common-*
<dayo_> mv doesn't work on directories. what does?
<b1n42y> has anyone successfully setup evolution with gmail and imap
<rdw200169> hmw, if you want, for example, sudo to *always* request a password from /etc/password, then you would modify /etc/pam.d/sudo to reflect that
<hmw> rdw200169 - that's why i wanted an LFS as a workstation - too much stuff in Linux *g* I am still learing
<rdw200169> hmw, LFS?
<hmw> dayo_ what are you to move?
<hmw> rdw200169 - www.linuxfromscratch.org
<rdw200169> hmw, ah, you have fun with that, i'll be content to just tweak what works to do what i want
<Lou_> I have the delay for the repeat key set as long as possible, but it is still far too sensitive. How can I lengthen the delay more?
<Administrator___> This is my first time to use ubuntu, any good suggestion?
<hmw> rdw200169 - LOL
<dayo_> hmw: i want to move a directory.
<hmw> dayo_ what dirs are you trying to move? mv should do it normally.
<rdw200169> hmw, just go do some research in PAM and you'll be setting up ldap directories with Kerberos back-ends in no time
<dayo_> hmw: hang on, let me try something
<hmw> dayo_ maybe you tried to move something, which contains a mount point to another file system
<nosyc> what sftp server should I use?
<rdw200169> nosyc, openssh-server is a sftp server
<nosyc> so I connect to it on the ssh port?
<quibbler> Oli``: i don't know if this is what you are looking for ; but have a look : http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-and-use-unionfs-merging.html
<hmw2> .
<Oli``> quibbler: yup
<Oli``> quibbler: awesome thanks
<Pinomaxxx> ciao a tutti
<quibbler> Oli``: unionfs is in synaptic
<Pinomaxxx> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<rdw200169> nosyc, from linux -> ssh, just use the sftp command like you would the ssh command
<rdw200169> nosyc, like sftp user@example.com
<nosyc> I want to host an stfp server
<oCean_> !it | Pinomaxxx
<ubottu> Pinomaxxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nosyc> not connect
<rdw200169> nosyc, who will be browsing it... what OS?
<nosyc> windows
<Art4k> How to install Nvidia drivers ?
<nosyc> rdw200169: I can't connect with winscp
<rdw200169> nosyc, there is a sftp client ... it's related to PuTTY
<Art4k> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosyc> how easy is it to enable ssl for ftp?
<rdw200169> nosyc, http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<rdw200169> nosyc, it's psftp
<rdw200169> nosyc, from ubuntu, it's really easy, just Places -> Connect to Network... ; then just select server type as SSH
<oCean_> nosyc: might also want to look at filezilla: http://filezilla-project.org/
<rdw200169> nosyc, whoops, mean Connect to Server...
<alex_> need some help installing matlab
<joakimk> locate libpq-fe.h gives me /usr/include/postgresql/libpq-fe.h My compiler complains about my #include <libpq-fe.h>: graph.h:27:20: error: libpq-fe: No such  file or directory
<joakimk> I think this is not so much a C++ issue...
<Art4k> who can help me with nvidia drivers ?
<oCean_> !info freemat
<ubottu> freemat (source: freemat): mathematics framework (mostly matlab compatible). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6+dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 1303 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<joakimk> Doesn't it look like I've got libpq-fe installed?
<rdw200169> nosyc, the SSL thing... the transport layer is encrypted, that's kinda the point of SSH (Secure Shell)
<maximoos> Hail !
<nosyc> rdw200169: I've given up on sftp and am going to try ftps instead
<nosyc> rdw200169: I just need to generate a certificate for vsftpd
<rdw200169> nosyc, well, i tried.
<s_spiff> anyone know how to install a unbranded webcam with a inbuilt mic?
<rdw200169> nosyc, on this one, you should blame windows :)
<degrit> I have a laptop with damn small linux (yeuch) and I would like to install ubuntu on it, but the dvd drive is broken. Also the boot from usb doesn't seem to work, even tho it's in the bios options. Any ideas ?
<s_spiff> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nosyc> rdw200169: nope, winscp usually works fine
<alex_> !matlab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab
<jrib> alex_: there's a page on help.ubuntu.com/community about matlab
<joakimk> Noone in the Ubuntu/C++ crossover here? :)
<jrib> joakimk: huh?
<jrib> !install | degrit
<ubottu> degrit: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<joakimk> jrib: thought that'd catch some attention :P
<b1n42y> s_spiff: so did it work?
<joakimk> jrib: I can't get my c++ project to compile on my new ubuntu box
<joakimk> jrib: it can't find libpq
<oCean_> alex_: matlab is not in the repositories, "freemat" is. Installing matlab might be a problem. However, you can share your current problem here, and if anyone knows the answer, you'll probably here it...
<jrib> joakimk: be more specific/provide more details
<s_spiff> b1n42y, haven't gotten to that yet.. just installing some packages
<s_spiff> will do in a bit
<s_spiff> brb
<oCean_> hm
<degrit> jrib, aye aye cap'n
<b1n42y> np message me im curious
<jrib> degrit: there's also some way to boot from a .iso on your hard drive with grub iirc, but I have no idea how.  You might rty to figure out how to do that if the methods in the wiki fail
<joakimk> jrib: Well, apt-cache libpq gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124221/. I installed libpqxx
<nosyc> joakimk: #include <postgresql/libpq-fe.h> ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> ive seen booting iso files befor.. but you need to get a proper kenel/initrd  for that
<jrib> joakimk: what are you compiling?
<joakimk> nosyc: let me try
<joakimk> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124222/
<joakimk> jrib: compiler output
<degrit> jrib, thanks, will try
<b1n42y> anyone know if pidgin has a plugin that displays irc messages addressed to user if irc window not in focus?
<nosyc> b1n42y: #pidgin
<jrib> joakimk: you installed libpqxx-dev ?
<ville_> How can i found finnish chat ?
<rdw200169> nosyc, wait, for the ssh thing, did you make sure that your desktop was accessible?  i.e. no firewall blocking port 22?
<bazhang> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<bazhang> ville_, /join #ubuntu-fi
<nosyc> rdw200169: it's a server and yes. The problem is probably that I'm not actually running openssh but sshd or something
<joakimk> jrib: yes both :)
<joakimk> nosyc: that seems to work
<dayo_> hmw: i was trying to move another user's directory as root. didn't work with mv, until i chown -R root:root *
<nosyc> joakimk: you are welcome
<joakimk> nosyc: but why postgresql/ ?
<joakimk> nosyc: thanks :D
<luciash> hi, any idea why my ~/.bash_profile exports are ignored in Intrepid while it worked earlier when logging in ?
<spsneo> There are few repositories which are local and few others like medibuntu behind  proxy. How can I use apt-get to use both repositories.
<jrib> luciash: be more specific....
<rdw200169> nosyc, well, sshd *is* openssh-server
<herve76__> Hello
<nosyc> rdw200169: why doesn't it work then. I can ssh in
<spsneo> There are few repositories which are local and few others like medibuntu behind  proxy. How can I use apt-get to use both repositories. I don't know how to ignore proxy for few addresses
<luciash> e.g. i have "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/" there but echo $JAVA_HOME prints nothing
<luciash> jrib: ^
<hmw> dayo_ that should also work (just tried it) - maybe some programs had a file open in that directory? lsof shows opened files
<oCean_> luciash: I'm not sure what 'while it worked earlier' is, but in intrepid i have ~/.profile (working) and not ~/.bash_profile
<jrib> luciash: have you closed your terminal and opened it again?
<luciash> oCean_: it worked in Hardy
<herve76__> I have a simple permission question. I have two users on the same group. I setup a folder as 770 and this file is owned by this group. my problem is that the second user cannot access to this folder and I don't understand why
<luciash> i'll try ~/.profile
<herve76__> Can someone please help me
<jrib> luciash: erm.  Wait.  Are you using automatic login?
<luciash> jrib: yep, i tried many times, logging out of the desktop environment or launching new terminals
<herve76__> I have been struggling with this for the past two hours. I am running out of ideas.
<oCean_> herve76__: just state your problem/issue/question, and see if anyone know the answer
<luciash> jrib: nope, i use gdm
<rdw200169> nosyc, check the end of /var/log/auth.log
<luciash> no automatic login
<freedomyug> can anyone help me fixing this ltsp issue on ubuntu interpid (8.10) , i am looking at the frozen screen since last one day and need to fix it asap on this remote site
<herve76__> How can I setup a folder so it can be accessed by user from the same group ?
<Boohbah> freedomyug: can you be more specific?
 * luciash is going to symlink his ~/.bash_profile
<Boohbah> herve76__: chgrp group file
<jrib> !permissions > herve76__
<ubottu> herve76__, please see my private message
<freedomyug> boohbah, i have installe dubuntu 8.10 and then installed ltsp server etc, built i386 client image
<nosyc> how do I sync my date/time with a timeserver?
<herve76__> I know how to setup permissions
<jrib> !ntp | nosyc
<ubottu> nosyc: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jrib> herve76__: then what's your question?
<oCean_> nosyc: "ntpdate"
<freedomyug> as soon as i connect the client , it does pxe boot, tftp, takes up image using nbd, and then stuck at graphical login,
<herve76__> chgrp or chown do not do it
<rdw200169> nosyc, ntp
<jrib> herve76__: do not do WHAT?
<herve76__> the second user cannot read the folder
<nosyc> oCean_: thanks
<rdw200169> ah, i wasn't paying attention
<herve76__> but the folder is set to be owned by the group
<jrib> herve76__: because you haven't given the folder's group read permissions then
<Boohbah> herve76__: does the file have group read and execute permissions?
<shadeslayer> hi i am having a bit of a problem with CPU scaling
<herve76__> yes Idid
<herve76__> 770
<jrib> herve76__: pastebin.
<shadeslayer> i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<herve76__> pastebin ? what is that ?
<shadeslayer> but my configurration isnt being saved
<shadeslayer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> herve76__: run a series of commands that shows what you are saying and pastebin them
<luciash> oCean_: hmm, .profile symlinked to .bash_profile behaves the same when i launch new terminal
<nosyc> as root: ntpdate[24080]: step-systime: Operation not permitted
<jrib> luciash: .profile will only get sourced on login
<Dr_willis_AAO> luciash,  i was thinking ONE or the OTHER got read by the login shells..
<WizardJames> O wow things have changed so much in the past years,   connected to my vista computer without a problem..heck, most xp computeres wont connect to my vista computer without something going wrong
<jrib> nosyc: ... read the links ubottu gave you instead of just running commands
<Dr_willis_AAO> luciash,  xterm -ls, would read .bash_profile if it exists not .bashrc,,, normal xterm would read just .bashrc :)
<oCean_> luciash: edit ~.bashrc
<oCean_> luciash: that'll do the trick
<luciash> i will try, thanks
<Dr_willis_AAO> luciash,  to test all this you can put a 'echo This is .bash_profile' or similer line at the start of eah file.. to see when each one is getting read.
<nosyc> jrib: have you read it? It says run `ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com`
<Dr_willis_AAO> luciash,  and you can 'source'  one from the others.. ie. .bash_profile could 'source .bashrc'  at the end.
<freedomyug> boohbah, any clues ?
<freedomyug> on ltsp stuff?
<luciash> well, i'll try to play with it... i have no idea when it got changed and why exactly
<Boohbah> freedomyug: unfortunately you haven't provided enough information for anyone here to diagnose the issue
<herve76__> now it is working I had relog again to make it work
<herve76__> thankx guys
<herve76__> have a good idea
<Boohbah> freedomyug: do you see any relevant error messages in syslog or Xorg.0.log ?
<jrib> nosyc: none of the links say that.  You might get the same error though if you do what the links do say
<shadeslayer> so no idea of what im doing wrong??
<s_spiff> b1n42y, didn't work... tried a different PCI slot... and still not detected...
<s_spiff> :(
<freedomyug> i dont see anything fishy in the error logs, neither Xorg.6.log on client, nor in syslogs, ldm.log etc
<shadeslayer> i save the file,its contents are the same,but it gives me a error
<freedomyug> there is an nbd error, which is ignorable., as i also switched to nfs and tested, its the same
<sky_> how i can install linux distros under vbox ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> sky_,  run vbox, tell it to mount the iso.. boot the iso.. start installing
<shadeslayer> sky_: its quite simmple
<shadeslayer> yeah
<jrib> nosyc: so is this on a vps?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Time to read the vbox docs. :)
<jrib> or some virtualized system?
<luciash> sky_: dload linux distro iso and then just follow the wizard
<shadeslayer> then install using the iso and wallah
<shadeslayer> *voila
<nosyc> jrib: yeah, the clock needs to be set on the parent machine instead
<shadeslayer> the wizards is perfect for n00bs
<freedomyug> i does pxe boot, tftp, nbd image, initializes, and just at the graphical screen it is stuck
<shadeslayer> i used it and found no problems
<Dr_willis_AAO> be sure to enable the proper sound device in vbox settings :)
<shadeslayer> and the addons
<shadeslayer> guest addons
<shadeslayer> ><
<juan> hi
 * shadeslayer 's notebook is getting HOOOTTTT
<Boohbah> shadeslayer: turn up the fan speed
<shadeslayer> CPU=55oC :O
<juan> nic
<juan> e
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: CPU freequency disabled
<shadeslayer> i just need to enable CPU scaling
<juan> my notebook also used to overheat
<juan> then I moved to xfc from gnome
<shadeslayer> can anybody tell me if this command is wrong or right
<shadeslayer> devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor=ondemand
<shadeslayer> thats what shows as error in boot
<paul68> is there a way that you can copy with scp a file to my server through a script without having to enter the password of that given user?
<wifinet> 7iu
<timahvo1> what is the kde equivalent of gnome-do ?
<guntbert> paul68: yes, you must work with ssh keys
<Dr_willis_AAO> you can set up ssh and thus scp to use no passwords by copyin gover the proper keys first
<freedomyug> hey now i tried with my laptop as a client and it works
<paul68> guntbert: can you explain?
<shadeslayer> timahvo1: maybe #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> so can anyone tell me whats wrong in the command??
<Dr_willis_AAO> paul68,  read up on ssh and keys - and the  2 commands -->  ssh-copy-id  ssh-keygen
<b1n42y> s_spiff: :/
<dayo> paul68, Dr_willis: there's a nice guide on setting up ssh keys:  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_backuppc_p4
<jcdyer> Has anybody gotten a lifechat ZX-6000 wireless headset working with Ubuntu?  I was thinking about getting one, but I want to make sure it's going to work.
<s_spiff> b1n42y,  i guess t means a new install :P
<jcdyer> I have Intrepid
<Boohbah> timahvo1: i don't know if there is anything equivalent in kde but this may help: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=KDE_Users
<dayo> paul68, Dr_willis: it's a guide for configging BackupPC, but the keys part is what u need
<paul68> dayo: thanks
<Dr_willis_AAO> paul68,  ssh  and its related parts are documented all over hte place. :) theres even books on the topic.. its an amazing tool.
<dayo> paul68: you're welcome
<shadeslayer> !scaling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaling
<jcdyer> Alternatively, is there any other wireless headset people would recommend?
<shadeslayer> anyways
<paul68> Dr_willis_AAO:  I know that that's why I want to explore a bit my horizon
<dayo> jcdyer: ask the FBI :P
<Dr_willis_AAO> paul68,  i dident even notice that  ssh-copy-id   except by accident. :)
<Boohbah> jcdyer: something that does bluetooth HSP
<zicho> how do i check if a port is open?
<Dr_willis_AAO> paul68,  it makes it handyer to copy keya around
<setnew> #ubuntu-cn
<Boohbah> zicho: nmap -p port host
<setnew> hello
<Boohbah> !hi |setnew
<ubottu> setnew: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zicho> ty Boohbah
<dayo> Boohbah: isn't it the other way round? nmap -p host port ?
<Boohbah> dayo: no
<Cube3D> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gqwerty> is it possible to configure lpia kernel to other cpu family then generic 586/686, like GEODE on geode based netbook?
<jcdyer> Boobah: so is that a no on the LifeChat ZX-6000?
<Cube3D> how can I use custom kernel?
<panesar_sandeep> !lpia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia
<shadeslayer> whats the applet which displays things like bittorrent transmsion client
<shadeslayer> etc
<Dr_willis_AAO> paul68,  ssh-copy-id REMOTESERVER , then ssh  REMOTESERVER :) no password...
<WizardJames> Hmm 5:39 am, tryin to think what the name of that program with the cube desktop and stuff
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: notification area
<Boohbah> !compiz | WizardJames
<ubottu> WizardJames: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shadeslayer> oh so that was the thing
<shadeslayer> ><
<WizardJames> ah thats it
<Boohbah> Cube3D: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Cube3D> Boohbah: thanks:)
<shadeslayer> :( my cpu doesnt save the settings
<paul68> Dr_willis_AAO:  thanks
<micro-`> when i am using Aptitude my interface is messed up with some wiered asci chars, and i cant see the text well, i know there was some command with POSIX to fix it
<godsyn> please assist. using 2.6.27-11-server. I acquired an HP webcam (15b8:6002) that isn't detected. Dmesg shows a new HID ([HP HP WEBCAM])] on the bus, but seems to fail to use any drivers. To my understanding: they, as of intrepid, are in the kernal  Help?
<shadeslayer> ok wait
<shadeslayer> i have a n00b question
<shadeslayer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<shadeslayer> there it says in step 6
<shadeslayer> do i also insert the output from step 3??
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<degrit> do you know anything about uNetBootin for installing without a cd drive ? is it any good ?
<shavin> where is the open office template directory located on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> http://freshmeat.net/projects/evolution-data-server/ "The Evolution Data Server provides a single database for common, desktop-wide information, such as a user's address book or calendar events." Where can I find listed what other data are listed in this database?
<WizardJames> Where do i set defaults for when i open a type of file, what program it should use..
<defrysk> WizardJames, in gnome ?
<WizardJames> yes
<erUSUL> WizardJames: right click on a file --> Properties --> open with
<marko_> hello, im a complete noob and would like to install the nodoa dust theme from http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/themes/nodoka-dust.html#more-461 can someone please give me a hand? i've never installed themes on ubuntu b4
<defrysk> WizardJames, rightckick the app in nautilus
<shadeslayer> yeah so do i have to add the output from step 3 in step 6??
<defrysk> WizardJames, select properties and then select open with
<shadeslayer> marko_: #gnome
<shadeslayer> theyll help out better
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: no
<WizardJames> got it
<shadeslayer> make that ##gnome
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: i cant get the settinaygs to save either w
<shadeslayer> *ay
<marko_> thanks shadeslayer
<dli> how do I install from usb-stick, starting from windows?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: did you used sudo?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<erUSUL> !install | dli
<ubottu> dli: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<quibbler> shavin: in writer go to tools - options -paths -templates
<defrysk> markl__, sudo apt-get install gtk2-engine-nodoka iirc
<shadeslayer> sudoedit
<shadeslayer> dli: nope
<defrysk> markl__, sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-nodoka that should be
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: how are you saving the file/which editor do you use
<shavin> quibbler: thank you
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: its not a problem of saving,its actually the commands which are wrong i tthink
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: well i use sudoedit /etc/modules
<shadeslayer> and then nano opens up
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: well then you will have to explain the problem with more detail
<dli> erUSUL, if I boot from grub4dos, can I resize the XP partition which holds ubuntu installer?
<shadeslayer> devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor=ondemand
<shadeslayer> that command is wrong i think
<defrysk> markl__, no privating, thanks.
<erUSUL> dli: i dunno never tried that
<micro-`> when i am using Aptitude via terminal my interface is messed up with some wiered asci chars, and i cant see the text well, i know there was some command with POSIX to fix it
<shadeslayer> coz that is the one that comes up as a error while loading
<shadeslayer> no splash image ><
<marko_> hey why does it say "E: Couldn't find package gtk2-engine-nodoka"?
<shadeslayer> not in repo
<shadeslayer> maybe
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: that's not a command is a line to add to /etc/sysfs.conf
<defrysk> its gtk2-engines-nodoka
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: if you have sysfsutils
<shadeslayer> yeah i know
<NFischer> How do i mirror a FTP server on my machine?!
<shadeslayer> but when i add it
<shadeslayer> i.e on the reboot
<shadeslayer> it shows up as a error : Error :Could not load devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor=ondemand
<marko_> awesome thanks
<hmw> what simple alternatives to gedit are there? I am looking for somthing to code with, but just a tiny program
<defrysk> yw
<quibbler> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pthagonal1> NFischer: just mirror it once, or keep in sync?
<quibbler> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<Dr_willis_AAO> I like the Geany Text editor. :) its good for programming also
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: any idea??
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<shadeslayer> i like nano
<shadeslayer> :P
<rdw200169> i like vim + pida
<marko_> defrysk: so i've done that, now how do i activate it?
<yowshi> i need msome help trying to reinstall my old drivers after a failed atempt to inastall the latest in thew 180.xx series?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: maybe the sysfs file does not exist on that stage of boot
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> so what do i do?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: becouse the modules are loaded later
<shadeslayer> dunno
<rdw200169> yowshi, at this point, you should really take a shot at envy-ny... it has good success restoring the nvidia drivers to a workable condition
<defrysk> marko_, check system > prefs > appearance
<SliMM> hello
<yowshi> rdw200169: whats envy and where do i get it?
<NFischer> pthagonal1, keep it synced
<marko_> i did
<marko_> it wasnt there
<rdw200169> !envy | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<NFischer> pthagonal1, well both.. sync it first and then keep it synced
<defrysk> marko_, check customize
<SliMM> I need help with setting up a ppp connection to acces the internet through my bt mobilephone
<pthagonal1> NFischer: see if they will give you rsync access
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: could you be a *bit* more quick,im running out of battery time
<defrysk> marko_, then controls and do some nodoka adjusting
<shadeslayer> 20min left
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: dunno; my kernel allways load the ondemand governor by default which is the (best/what i want)
<marko_> ahh i see
<yowshi> rdw200169: where do i get it as opposed tto envy24?
<SliMM> i have set up my rfcomm.conf and it worked fine, but now (after a restart), rfcomm connect 0 connects for a short time and then it disconnects, without any apperent reason
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: could you paste your modules file??
<NFischer> pthagonal1, rsync does not work with ftp
<quibbler> !info envy
<ubottu> Package envy does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: you can just set the governor in /etc/rc.local with a call to cpufrq-set -g ondemand
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: rc.local runs later on the boot
<quibbler> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<rdw200169> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): dummy package to envyng-core. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Haz1> hey guys how can i install a theme under GNOME, downloaded a theme i .tar , unpacked opened the appearance manager , tried to add theme, no file to add from the .tar ... what 2 do?
<shadeslayer> but i want to load them when the system runs
<SliMM> help?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: i do not load those modules via /etc/modules they get loaded automatically
<Bushman> hmm....
<shadeslayer> not only at boot
<pthagonal1> NFischer: its the best way if the remote site will give you rsync access- else dig into wget's options
<defrysk> !envyng-gtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-gtk
<shadeslayer> could you paste your modules file
<shadeslayer> that would be a bit helpful
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: that's what is supposed to happen anyway
<defrysk> !envyng-core
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-core
<shadeslayer> defrysk: please use query
<marko_> defrysk: how come it doesnt look anything like the picture? in the pic its supposed to have this bar down the bottom like a MAC
<NFischer> pthagonal1, yeah, im familiar with wget.. i just wanted to have a daemon running which does the job
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: i dont care what it does while it boots,i want it to load the modules after the boot too
<NFischer> pthagonal1, well thx
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: you insisted... bus as i said no mention of cpufreq modules there http://paste.ubuntu.com/124240/
<defrysk> marko_, you probably want awn
<defrysk> havent seen the image tho
<nomasteryoda> avant window navigator = awn
<shadeslayer> hmm true
<panesar_sandeep> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<shadeslayer> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<panesar_sandeep> !envyng|defrysk
<ubottu> defrysk: please see above
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: the drivers should autoload and indeed they do on my amd athlon64 x2
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: any ideas ??
<marko_> defrysk: how do i get awn?
<pthagonal1> NFischer: most big mirrors use rsync run from cron as it is most efficient on bandwidth
<Haz1> hey guys how can i install a theme under GNOME, downloaded a theme in .tar , unpacked opened the appearance manager , tried to add theme, no file to add via the appearance preferences... any help?
<nomasteryoda> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<shadeslayer> marko_: sudo apt-get install awn
<defrysk> marko_, sudo apt-get install <foo>
<panesar_sandeep> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: well dont
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: i dunno what is the problem... i did not have to do anything for the cpufrq to work on my system
<marko_> whats <foo>?
<Bushman> every tutorial/howto/example i've found about bluetooth audio is only for devices like headset.
<NFischer> pthagonal1, rsync does not work with ftp
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: the how to you are folowing is superflous for me
<shadeslayer> cpufreq crashed about a week ago
<shadeslayer> superflous??
<Bushman> how do i configure ubuntu to ACT like a bluetooth headset/handset ?
<shadeslayer> ><
<nomasteryoda> marko_, alternatively and easier for new users would be synaptic ... System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager then search for avant
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: yes; not needed at all
<defrysk> marko_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo
<Bushman> so i can discover the audio service on the mobile device and connect to it from the mobile device?
<shadeslayer> hm
<marko_> thanks
<shadeslayer> grr
<shadeslayer> this is making me a bit mad
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: just remove powernowd and everything should work
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: at least it works for me
<panesar_sandeep> bushman,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shadeslayer> i dont have powernowd LOL
<panesar_sandeep> !powernowd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd
<shadeslayer> :P
<Veselushko> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shadeslayer> use kpowersave
<pthagonal1> NFischer: I think you said that already. However big mirrors use rsync to keep in sync and then serve individual files by ftp as well. They don't sync with each other via ftp.  Maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror will help
<NFischer> i see thx, pthagonal1
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: i'll repeat since you haven't understand me: how do i configure ubuntu to ACT like a bluetooth headset/handset ?
<shadeslayer> Bushman: Acting classes??
<shadeslayer> :P
<yowshi> rdw200169: envyng says the driver i want is already enabled but my system wont use it
<Veselushko> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> !foobar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<shadeslayer> !foo bar
<defrysk> shadeslayer, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo bar
<Veselushko> !foo is foobar
<bazhang> shadeslayer, please stop
<Veselushko> !foobar
<shadeslayer> ok
<Bushman> shadeslayer: ha... ha... ha... -_-'
<Veselushko> !foobar is foo
<Veselushko> !foobar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<Veselushko> hm :)
<bazhang> Veselushko, /msg ubottu in private
<defrysk> foo is nnot fubar
<quibbler> Haz1: system-preferences-appearance and drag and drop the tar file on the theme tab
<Bushman> anyone?
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, does that mean u wish to play audio on an external device and receive it via your system??
<Bushman> yup
<Bushman> something like that
<weatherkid> I have a big problem with an Atheros card:'(
<shadeslayer> bazhang: sorry
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: i want my system to work exactly like bt headset
<shadeslayer> i want something opposite to that
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: or wireles handset you might say
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, wats make n model of your bluetooth device
<jms32> ;
<erUSUL> !inesharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inesharing
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: i want it to work with ANY model of mobile device
<Bushman> i don't need model-specyfic solution
<sky_> anyone know some good FTP client ?
<bazhang> Bushman, you need to check hcl
<Bushman> or you mean the bluetooth dongle?
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, yup
<Veselushko> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<defrysk> weatherkid, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Bushman> sorry, what's hcl?
<ikonia> sky_: ftp is the "norm", use synaptic to try some ones you may like
<bazhang> Bushman, it wont work with 100% of devices
<ikonia> Bushman: hardware compatability list
<defrysk> weatherkid, that should fix it
<weatherkid> defrysk: on LTS that would be...
<defrysk> weatherkid, ooh
<panesar_sandeep> !hcl|bushman
<ubottu> bushman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, wats the make n model of your bluetooth dongle, or is it a local one without exact secifications
<WizardJames> Hmm  Tried a few ways and cant find it..   trying to "mount" a shared folder from my vista computer on my ubuntu laptop,  basicly so i can play my music on my laptop without copying all the files
<defrysk> weatherkid, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<shadeslayer> yayy the electricity is back
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: any other commands??
<xy> hello
<shadeslayer> hey
<defrysk> weatherkid, in the site are docs on how to install the drivers and what not
<quibbler> !welcom | xy:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcom
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: well i would just put "cpufreq-set -g ondemand" on /etc/rc.local
<quibbler> !welcome | xy:
<ubottu> xy:: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<pthagonal1> Anyone here an expert on iostat?   If I do iostat -d 1 5 /dev/sda  I only get Blk_read/s and Blk_read results for the first set of results - the next 4 are always zero.  Known bug?
<DexterF> hi
<xy> 3ks
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, it also depends on your mobile device whether it is supports wireless audio transfer to devices other than headsets
<quibbler> !welcome | DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: http://bushman.pastebin.com/d512a57cc
<Bushman> that's my dongle
<DexterF> went to a remote box with ssh -X to run mplayer from there. works, but no sound, mplayer says [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1248:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<weatherkid> defrysk: shouldn't that package that you told me earlier work but instead of intreped hardy
<DexterF> how come? should have thought alsa mixes it like any other app
<Bushman> and my device is (don't laugh) Windows Mobile 6 powered HTC Blue Angel
<defrysk> weatherkid, ath5k is the new module and your lts kernel does not have that module yet and has to be installed manually now
<weatherkid> defrysk: thanks
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: let's focus on the ubuntu first
<Laeborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5200135&postcount=5 - im trying this, but when I try ./configure it says its missing the jack package, but apt-get says the jack package is the newest version
<weatherkid> defrysk: compat-wireless of the old one
<defrysk> weatherkid, if you click the download link youll get detailed howto's and info before install
<OptimusPrime> Is there any way to restart audio? Kind of like restarting networking. My audio suddenly doesn't work and I don't want to reboot to fix it
<bazhang> Bushman, not sure about bluetooth but with ubuntu you can use that as a wireless modem http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=177252
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: i have acces to diferent models of mobiles with bluetooth audio support
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, there is an option in ubuntu for configuring bluetooth devices, but i'm not sure if it wud work as wireless audio client
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, wait
<xy> ubuntu & IRC newbie to this world~
<DexterF> can I have 32bit mplayer in 64bit ubuntu somehow?
<Boohbah> Bushman, panesar_sandeep: that really depends on what bluetooth profiles it supports
<xy> there are so many messages, how can i deal with it!?
<KazaLite> hi all
<Boohbah> xy: break it into smaller pieces
<bazhang> xy, ask a question, someone will highlight you
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, it may be, ihv used bletooth for file transfers but dis is a bit different, let me check
<ircmaxell> How can I tell what kernel module is running my trackpad (it's failing after suspend, and I want to try to reload the module)
<craryfans> hi
<OptimusPrime> Is there any way to restart audio? Kind of like restarting networking. My audio suddenly doesn't work and I don't want to reboot to fix it
<bazhang> xy then when you respond, highlight them by typing first two or three letters of their nick and hit tab key
<craryfans> anybody?
<bazhang> craryfans, need a question
<craryfans> en ?
<ircmaxell> OptimusPrime: I've had luck with `sudo alsa force-reload`
<craryfans> waht?
<Bushman> Boohbah: what do you mean by "profiles it support"? if the audio in both work in one way, it should work in the other way (atleast with the linux and BT dongle since it's only an interface between radio and system
<bazhang> xy please keep it in channel
<craryfans> alsaconfig?
<OptimusPrime> ircmaxell: that did it
<OptimusPrime> thanks
<ircmaxell> ++
<mib_nj2q6j> Hi. I'm going to use someone's VPN account on my ubuntu box, and He doesn't want to give me his login information, and he can just enter the login information in someway that I could not find the password (I'm the root). Is there anyway to do this? (Like in windows, where passwords can be saved in connections)
<xy> bazhang, i think i am on ...
<Boohbah> Bushman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_profile
<yowshi> well envy failed and i still need help geytting my drivers working
<Boohbah> Bushman: meaning your phone must support DUN profile to be used as a modem
<Bushman> modem?
<Bushman> wtf?
<Bushman> what for?
<Bushman> i don't need my phone to act like a modem (tho it does have this profile)
<xy> bazhang, how can i highlight my response message?!
<Bushman> i need ubunto to act like bluetooth headset
<Bushman> like any other headset bought in the store
<bullgard4> http://freshmeat.net/projects/evolution-data-server/ "The Evolution Data Server provides a single database for common, desktop-wide information, such as a user's address book or calendar events." Where can I find listed what other data in this database?
<Bushman> makin long thing short i want my ubuntu to work like any of these http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=bluetooth+headset&btnG=Search+Images
<xray7224> how do i add things to boot i come from gentoo so im use to rc-update <program> default but it doesnt seem to work
<mib_nj2q6j> Hi. I'm going to use someone's VPN account on my ubuntu box, and He doesn't want to give me his login information, and he can just enter the login information in someway that I could not find the password (I'm the root). Is there anyway to do this? (Like in windows, where passwords can be saved in connections)
<nacer_> salut
<nacer_> hello
<shadeslayer> :)
<nacer_> you are french ?
<xray7224> why hello there shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> howdy partner
<nacer_> vous ètes français
<MIrrorIMage> nacer_, no, English only
<nacer_> ok
<shadeslayer> me too
<MIrrorIMage> nacer_, As-tu des questions en Anglais?
<shadeslayer> !fr | nacer_
<ubottu> nacer_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nacer_> bah je voulait juste savoir ?
<Veselushko> mib_nj2q6j: /etc/ppp/chap-secrets but you`re root you`ll be able to see the password
<Veselushko> mib_nj2q6j: /etc/ppp/chap-secrets but if you`re root you`ll be able to see the password
<Veselushko> oops 0_0
<shadeslayer> lalala
<wers> my brother's lcd is broken. the lower and right parts of the screen are physically broken. what can I do to make ubuntu use a smaller screen space to avoid the lower and right parts?
<mib_nj2q6j> Veselushko: any idea?
<Veselushko> mib_nj2q6j: if you store the password in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets file you will be able to connect to vpn server using: pptp <server IP> user <user>
<ircmaxell> Any thoughts on fixing my trackpad (I don't know which module it is or how to find which module it is, so I can't reload it)
<JoeA1> hi, when I move a window on my ubuntu it gets invisible and a grid appears, where I can disable that?
<Dykam> How to check which file is runned when executing a command, to see which folder it is located. Don't wan to check all the PATH dirs
<root> ??
<ircmaxell> which
<Dykam> thanks
<Haz1> hey guys how can i mount a partition in to a folder?
<spaceninja> Am I the only one who is experiencing a buggy border window?
<Dykam> and how to copy a string to clipboard? (echo test > ?)
<ircmaxell> Haz1: sudo mount /dev/partition /path/to/folder
<Haz1> tnx
<cooldduuudde> spaceninja: i have a buggy border window too in 8.10. it's the title bar
<spaceninja> yes
<cooldduuudde> wen i have mouse over minimize button the bar gets decolorised
<spaceninja> I mean, is it gnome or is it some wierd ubuntu thing?
<cooldduuudde> it happened ever since i installed KDE wid gnome
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, are you using compiz?  i.e. advanced wobbly windows and all that?
<rakudave> spaceninja: Known issue, no fix. But you could install emerald, a different window-decorator...
<cooldduuudde> rdw200169: i tried disabling and enabling everything in compiz
<rdw200169> rakudave, i was gonna suggest the same thing
<spaceninja> yes I'm using some flashy things
<spaceninja> but I guess it's ok
<Besogon> cooldduuudde, turn off compiz
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas on how to change the desktop picture from the console?
<rdw200169> cooldduuudde, the window borders are controlled by metacity, a different window manager, like emerald, could resolve your problem
<spaceninja> where do you turn of compiz
<spaceninja> ?
<rdw200169> shadowhywind, you have to do that in ~/.gconf, not fun
<rakudave> shadowhywind: gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename the_picture.jpeg
<sandeep> bushman, is your prob solved
<cooldduuudde> k....I'll try. spaceninja: right click on desktop> change background>visual effects tab>none
<yowshi> i ned help getting my nbvidia gra[phics drivers workoing they are installed just every time i try to get the system to recognize that fact it frags up
<Bushman> sandeep: no
<rdw200169> rakudave, classy, very classy sir.  i applaud.  i've always used python-gconf ;)
<rakudave> :-)
<spaceninja> cooldduuudde: aha thanks
<Bushman> panesar_sandeep: still no clue how to do that
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, does your ubuntu detects your mobile device??
<shadowhywind> rakudave: thanks will look into that
<Haz1> Guys, i've mounted a partition to a folder , but i can't edit the content, how can i remove the protection?
<panesar_sandeep> bushman, does your ubuntu detects your mobile device??
<Bushman> sure
<JoeA1> hi, when I move a window on my ubuntu it gets invisible and a grid appears, where I can disable that?
<Haz1> Anybody can help me? i've mounted a partition to a folder, but i can't access the content...
<NFischer> Haz1
<Eritrean> Hi
<yowshi> i need help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working they are installed just every time i try to get the system to recognize that fact it frags up and goes into low graphics mode which forces the screen outside the bounds of my monitor
<Eritrean> What's a good user-friendly gui video editor for 8.04 -- (is Cinelera intuitive)?
<SlickyMax> hello all .. im new to ubuntu yay
<Veselushko> JoeA1: have you tried: system -> preferences -> appearence: "visual effects" tab "none" option ?
<herve76__> Hi again
<Eritrean> What's a good user-friendly gui video editor for 8.04 -- (is Cinelera intuitive)
<hareldvd> Any idea if I can connect a Linux Ubuntu box on an ip-vpn network and what does it take to do so?
<alienbrain> On 8.10, Does anyone know how to change a wired connection IP settings from a terminal?
<aboSamoor> where should the PPD files in ubuntu placed ?
<herve76__> I installed ProFTP as standalone. I did sudo update-rc.d proftpd defaults so it start at boot time but it does not
<hareldvd> alienbrain: I would start with ifconfig command.
<herve76__> any idea why ? on my logs I dont see anything
<KazaLite> how to secure my ubuntu machine?
<Veselushko> hareldvd: sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<Eritrean> Is that a video editor as well?
<Veselushko> and then: pptp <IP> user <user> password <password>
<alienbrain> hareldvd: but that won't have it permanently
<Guest11247> Hi, I have little problem with xUbuntu. I want install it on one old pc but after first restart, installer show only black screen and wait for anything. I try use mini.iso but this image need network connection and when I configure IP adress,gateway,... system tell me that "no network found" but when I use same data in INSERT linux(Ultimate boot cd) or RedHat(Live CD) it works property. Any solution? :( Is possible that xUbuntu need net
<Guest11247> installation ? :(
<Veselushko> and then: route add default dev ppp0
<KazaLite> since there are no anti-virus programs for linux.....then what measure do i need to take to ensure that my machine is secure?
<yowshi> i need help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working they are installed just every time i try to get the system to recognize that fact it frags up and goes into low graphics mode which forces the screen outside the bounds of my monitor
<hareldvd> alienbrain: Let me check.
<alienbrain> hareldvd: thanks!
<nosyc> why is the second job I launch with `php script.php &` causing the first to pause?
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with Konica 7222 printer , I had a new driver from the company but I don't know how to install !
<alienbrain> nosyc: it shouldn't
<nosyc> alienbrain: what could be the cause? Php?
<alienbrain> nosyc: nop
<alienbrain> nosyc: are you sure the first is stopped?
<Veselushko> alienbrain: make a bash script with ifconfing commands and put the script in /etc/rc.local
<alienbrain> Veselushko: I was afraid I would be told this :)
<yowshi> i need help getting my nvidia graphics drivers working they are installed just every time i try to get the system to recognize that fact it frags up and goes into low graphics mode which forces the screen outside the bounds of my monitor
<nosyc> alienbrain: just tested, they're both listed as Stopped
<Besogon> yowshi, no problem. I try to help you.
<nosyc> why is a job I start with `php script.php &` stopped straight away by default on the jobs list?
<yowshi> Besogon: cool
<tuffgong> hi I have a problem... with firefox
<tuffgong> during the usage of firefox, it suddenly goes off....
<tuffgong> closes by itself
<tuffgong> even for SCREEM it is the same
<yowshi> Besogon: http://pastebin.com/f5991bfbf my xorg.conf
<Besogon> yowshi, one minute, please.
<herve76__> Any idea how to start ProFTP at boot time. I already did the update-rc.d but ProFTP does not start at boot
<herve76__> Proftp is as standalone
<herve76__> I can start manually but it does not start autmaticaly
<shadeslayer> !reset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset
<Besogon> yowshi, what is name you video card?
<shadeslayer> how do i reset my *buntu installatoin
<yowshi> Besogon: an 8800 gts
<yowshi> but  i call it larry :)
<shadeslayer> back to all the deafult settings
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> i call mine herbie
<core5> koli
<eanda> can anyone help me with auth-client config?  I upgraded to 8.10 and now my users can no longer log on
<tuffgong> has anybody had this problem or found a solution: FIREFOX is closing by itself, in the middle of usage... SCREEM is also closing by itself
<core5> hae
<core5> hn6f5ku67
<shadeslayer> :O
<abcabc> hi
<dhananjay> my amarok is closing when i chose 2 play a song from any partion other than ext
<shadeslayer> how do i reset ubuntu then??
<shadeslayer> dhananjay: use VLC then
<abcabc> Please view http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=13667589 English, Japan, China, French, Spanish
<Besogon> yowshi, ok. when you have installed nvidia drivers you should type nvidia-xconfig and ran it. After that you dont need touch your xorg.conf
<t_> how to take the spy out of ubuntu???
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> spy??
 * WizardJames starts to think that using ftp server on a vista computer, and using gnomes default ftp to transfer 100gigs of files to his laptop ..
<lynch> quebec
<atla> is there no usbserial module in the jaunty alpha?
<dhananjay> there is no fix for amarock? i love it
<shadeslayer> WizardJames: samba??
<t_> government spy how to disable the spy????
<shadeslayer> dunno any patches
<WizardJames> i tired that, went way WAY to slow, so i started my ftp server on my vista computer and used that to transfer
<shadeslayer> :)
<Besogon> yowshi, it was first. Second, open file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add something like this line: DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<tuffgong> WizardJames, Vista is Evil! :)
<tuffgong> has anybody had this problem or found a solution: FIREFOX is closing by itself, in the middle of usage... SCREEM is also closing by itself
<WizardJames> Its just..touchy
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yowshi> Besogon: i am gonna restart X now brb i hope
<shadeslayer> botchy as well
<dhananjay> can you tell when will be the new ubuntu hatch out?
<shadeslayer> March
<shadeslayer> last week
<shadeslayer> 21st if i am not mistaken
<shadeslayer> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<shadeslayer> april :O
<WizardJames> I think i shoulda got another ftp program on ubuntu that supports mutupple connections to ftp servers..
<dhananjay> ....and its name?
<shadeslayer> they pushed it back
<shadeslayer> Jaunty jackalope
<shadeslayer> alpha CD's out now
<t_> i have vista to 1 gig memory  150 gig hd  with all the updates and 15 to 20 programs  and a turtle could out runn it
<shadeslayer> nope linux easily can
<t_> what is alpha windows 7??
<shadeslayer> bets
<shadeslayer> *a
<shadeslayer> not alpha
<Jeremy93283> What do you think Apple will release next and when roughly?
<shadeslayer> t_: use ##windows
<WizardJames> windows 7 beats vista by a bunch from the testing iv done,   also more support for networking across *nix systems
<shadeslayer> Jeremy93283: #mac
<odog> Hey guys , I have ubuntu 8.10 running on amd 64 bit Turion , HP DV9700 , I have my nic working at 100mbit, but want to know if there is a gigabit driver avialable?
<shadeslayer> youre gonna get kicked
<Jeremy93283> Sorry
<tuffgong> has anybody had this problem or found a solution: FIREFOX is closing by itself, in the middle of usage... SCREEM is also closing by itself?????
<hub_> gtk dev Package name is ?
<fearful> Ubuntu beats any Winblows :)
<shadeslayer> dont worry im  not an OP
<t_> vist has a bunch of new gadgets and whistles and bells
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WizardJames> odog whats the nic?
<Titan8990> tuffgong, run ff in a terminal, wait for it to crash, check the error in the terminal
<odog> 1 sec please WizardJames
<hub_> The gtk dev Package name is ?
<odog> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2) , WizardJames
<tuffgong> Titan8990, thanks
<shadeslayer> odog: whats the color of the two leds
<shadeslayer> green??
<tuffgong> Titan8990, what is ff? and how do i run it?
<shadeslayer> hahaa
<shadeslayer> tuffgong: firefox
<tuffgong> lol
<tuffgong> :)
<odog> green and orage
<tuffgong> i thought is was some terminal prog
<tuffgong> heh
<tuffgong> okay
<shadeslayer> tuffgong: do Alt+F2>terminal>firefox
<FloodBot2> tuffgong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> odog: oh food
<shadeslayer> *g
<t_> any one ever run three os on one pc  i did several combos of ubuntu vista and xp i wanted to try all three but did not get to it yet can it be done
<shadeslayer> it supports gigabit then
<shadeslayer> t_: virtual machine
<panesar_sandeep> t_
<yowshi> Besogon: didnt work i got a black screen
<odog> shadeslayer, im eastinga pizza , whast food to do with anything lol :)\
<shadeslayer> and OT again
<shadeslayer> *good
<shadeslayer> not food
<danes> how can I connect to an ftp server using the terminal?
<panesar_sandeep> t_, try reinstalling grub after installing third OS
<hmw> t_ get the windozes installed before ubuntu
<yowshi> Besogon: didnt even gpo into low graphics mode just booted intoi black
<ActionParsnip1> t_: sure, install the windows OSes, then install linux last. Why do you want XP and Vista?
<Titan8990> danes, man ftp
<nosyc> danes: try ftp user@ftp.example.com
<shadeslayer> XP>games??
<shadeslayer> Vista>candy
<shadeslayer> linux>work
<t_> halo photoshop games
<shadeslayer> :P
<Besogon> yowshi, did you change /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<ActionParsnip1> i'd sack of vista and stick with xp and apply the vista theme
<panesar_sandeep> shadeslayer, candy ??
<tuffgong> shadeslayer: how do i run in firefox in terminal
<shadeslayer> eye candy
<fearful> t_, I have photoshop on ubuntu
<yowshi> Besogon: i have no idea what that is or how to chamnge it
<hmw> Vista> and Linux>Candy,Work
<Titan8990> tuffgong, open the terminal and type: "firefox"
<tuffgong> it says no display specifief
<ActionParsnip1> tuffgong: type: firefox &  in terminal
<Besogon> yowshi, did you change /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<Crazy|One> hi all, i recently installed ubuntu onto a Toshiba L300D Laptop, all is fine until i try to watch a film or run a 3d graphic game.  I installed the proprietary drivers for my graphics card
<shadeslayer>  tuffgong: do Alt+F2>terminal>firefox
<WizardJames> odog Not sure,  nvidia's nforce drivers come with the lan drivers..   dunno what they got for linux drivers or whatnot ,
<yowshi> Besogon: no because i dont actually know how to do that
<tuffgong> shadeslayer, that throws an error saying no display specified
<Besogon> yowshi, it was first. Second, open file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add something like this line: DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<shadeslayer> :O
<tuffgong> should i use gui terminal or the Alt+F2 terminal?
<yowshi> Besogon: what the heck does first, second mean
<Titan8990> Besogon, there should never be a need to blacklist video drivers because they should not load if they are not defined in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> tuffgong: all will work, if you use terminal and close the terminal, firefox will close too
<hmw> cant i send an "eval" command to the background with & ?
<Besogon> yowshi, see examle (but it only for my graphics card) http://pastebin.com/m24a984a2
<t_> if you go to on line collage you need vista  to work with them  xp for older games ubuntu for surfing
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<shadeslayer> tuffgong:  use alt+F2 then type terminal and then type firefox in the DOS like terminal
<fearful> t_, why can't you work with on line collage?
<sefer> ubuntu kullanan arkadaşlar
<Crazy|One> no help available for my situation?
<fearful> t_, I'm sure ubuntu can do that much better than vista
<Titan8990> Besogon, not defining them is as good as blacklisting them
<panesar_sandeep> t_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nosyc> why are tasks I send to the background with & starting as "stopped" even though I can use `bg` to start them?
<tuffgong> 'DOS' like terminal... lol!!!!! :)
<odog> shadeslayer, whast has the led colors got to do with speed?
<ActionParsnip1> tuffgong: huh?
<shadeslayer> odog: orange+orange == 100Mbps
<Besogon> yowshi, have you ubuntu 8.10?
<shadeslayer> odog: green+orange == 1000Mbps
<t_> you have to have vista to do online collage
<yowshi> Besogon: ok thats done
<yowshi> Besogon: yes i am on intrepid 64 bit
<Crazy|One> does anybody know what i need to check if i get a distorted screen when trying to run a game, or choppy screen when watching a film?
<ActionParsnip1> t_: thats ridiculous, your college sucks if it NEEDS vista
<fearful> ActionParsnip1, hah! agreed.
<ActionParsnip1> Crazy|One: have you installed video drivers?
<t_> whats the best ubuntu fof 733 mhz  celeron
<mlindenmann> Hi there,
<mlindenmann> i ran into an obvious well known problem with libpam-smbpass; First problem was, that i was not able to log into ubuntu after an update (1month ago) after that i dropped into single-user mode as root and purged libpam-smbpass ... that fixed the logon problem, but now i cannot start up samba (nmbd running / smbd not running) - any ideas?
<fearful> t_, try xubuntu
<t_> this is 8.4
<Crazy|One> ActionParsnip1 i have installed the Proprietary drivers for my gfx card
<fearful> t_, 8.4?
<yowshi> Besogon: alt + ctrl + backspace now?
<ActionParsnip1> t_: i'd suggest xubuntu but doesnt mean its the best. You could easily install unbuntu and use fluxbox, then you would have all the gnome apps with a light DE
<Besogon> yowshi, yes
<t_> 8.04
<panesar_sandeep> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<odog> shadeslayer, how sure are you on that advice you just gave?
<ActionParsnip1> Crazy|One: ok, what game is giving you grief?
<delaneys> hey guys slight problem for a while now the following packages refuse to update...kde4libs-bin kdelibs5  kdelibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> 110 pc
<Crazy|One> all of em, also i cannot display a film full screen, due to choppy and flickery display
<shadeslayer> one sec
<mlindenmann> sry forgot: Im using Ubuntu 8.10 and samba 3.2.3
<shadeslayer> ive seen them myself
<shadeslayer> i have a 100 MBps card,my friend has a 1GBps card
<ActionParsnip1> Crazy|One: wht video card?
<t_> what is somba
<Besogon> Titan8990, why does he cant install nvidia driver then? He have 8.10 64 bit.
<ActionParsnip1> !info samba | t_
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<Crazy|One> ATI Radeon
<fearful> !samba | t_
<ubottu> t_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<odog> WizardJames, it seems the driver being used is called  forcedeth
<Crazy|One> im just checking model right now
<assarix> Hi, my sound in Ubuntu got muted somehow. I can't find where to unmute it. The strange thing is that the master volume thing on the panel is not muted and is at 100%. I checked mplayer, it's not muted and at 100%. The beep command works. Sound in Windows (it's a dual boot) works. I don't know any other places where to check. I don't know what caused the mute, I didn't install updates or something like that ... Anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> Crazy|One: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-494999.html
<Crazy|One> ATI Radeon™ 3100 Graphics
<shadeslayer> odog: ask in ##hardware
<fearful> assarix, have you seen if the PCM is not muted or put down?
<shadeslayer> to get a second opinion
<ActionParsnip1> assarix: try restarting alsa / hal / pulse
<Crazy|One> ActionParsnip1 checking the site now,
<CrocoJet> is possible make "reset" sounbd of ubuntu intrepid? if yes .. how?
<Dykam> ActionParsnip1, remember you told me to boot ubuntu with noacpi, because of ndiswrapper, ubuntu fails to boot at avahi deamon (something names like that)
<CrocoJet> sounbd = sound
<hmw> assarix - double click the volume icon and check the PCM setting
<shadeslayer> CrocoJet: im working on that myself
<odog> ok cheers shadeslayer . I dont think the lights you described are correct as im defo on 100mbs and my colours are green orange
<ActionParsnip1> Dykam: see what that is and remove it if its unneeded
<shadeslayer> well ill ask in ##hardware to confirm
<yowshi> Besogon: nope black screen again
<CrocoJet> shadeslayer, oh ok ... sometimes he stop to work and only rebooting computer
<mlindenmann> i ran into an obvious well known problem with libpam-smbpass; First problem was, that i was not able to log into ubuntu after an update (1month ago) after that i dropped into single-user mode as root and purged libpam-smbpass ... that fixed the logon problem, but now i cannot start up samba (nmbd running / smbd not running) - any ideas?
<mlindenmann> testparm returns that the config is OK - and no i will not use SWAT or webmin^^
<shadeslayer> :)
<Dykam> ActionParsnip1 http://avahi.org/
<BaliBluesGay> sapa yang gay disini ?
<Dykam> don't I'll remove it
<hareldvd> alienbrain: Sorry, I didn't find a proper answer yet. I think that the answer has to do with user level configuration files however, if you look into /etc/network/interfaces maybe if you do something like: http://pastebin.com/m3a613d2d (taken from a debian system)
<Besogon> yowshi, hm... May be you will install driver from deb? I never work with ubuntu 64 bit... Sorry.
<jhonnyboy> Upon a warm reboot from the Ubuntu OS my computer freezes at the BIOS screen. I am dual booting XP and Ubuntu. Does anyone know what it could be?
<shadeslayer> i want to find a way to reset everything
<BaliBluesGay> my header was gone :((
<shadeslayer> header??
<yowshi> Besogon: yeah ponly i cant get debs of the drivers nor will X ever  shut down for me
<alienbrain> hareldvd: no problem man. I couldn't find anything either. but thanks a bunch for the help
<wers> on the right click menu on firefox, the first option is to open the link in a new window. is there a way for me to make it open the link in a new tab instead?
<ActionParsnip1> Dykam: ok, you could take it out of the bootup and add the services startup  as part of your user logon
<alienbrain> hareldvd: I guess I will uninstall networkmanager and use /etc/network/interfaces as you suggested
<Crazy|One> ActionParsnip1 unfortunately that website is no help for my problem
<erUSUL> wers: is the second option
<ActionParsnip1> Dykam: not graceful but you gotta work with ndiswrapper because your usb stick is sucking in your system
<wers> erUSUL, yep. is there a way to move them?
<Dykam> yes
<wers> erUSUL, to interchange?
<hmw> jhonnyboy - weird. Maybe dmesg helps
<yowshi> can any one please help me get my graphics drivers working.
<erUSUL> wers: no that i know of... i just use middle click to open everything on tabs
<Besogon> yowshi, envyng?
<yowshi> Besogon: envy failed
<jhonnyboy> haw: what do i look for in dmesg?
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<hmw> jhonnyboy - unusual things happened at boot time
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: don't use envy
<jhonnyboy> haw: Could it be Grub?
<EdwardIII> hey
<jhonnyboy> haw: when i reboot from XP it doesn't happen
<yowshi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) ActionParsnip1
<hmw> jhonnyboy - some hardware not used in the same ways, as XP does it, bad drivers/modules, something that can survive a warm boot. Most probably some hardware register. YOu might pull out all hardware and disable in BIOS for finding, which one is the evildoer
<EdwardIII> when i plug a usb drive into my machine i've read it should be automounted to somewhere in /media but this doesn't seem to be happening? the port definitely works as i tried plugging a mouse into it and this works ok
<ActionParsnip1> Crazy|One: it appears that you need extra options some place, seems the 1300 is a bit weird
<Crazy|One> ActionParsnip1 is there any direction you could forward me to?
<EdwardIII> this from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d786be582
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<assarix> that PCM thing was it: thanks a lot guys!
<BaliBluesGay> my header was gone :((
<aboSamoor> I have a missing filter for my printer PPD file, any idea ?
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: its fully supported there
<BaliBluesGay> so i can'tclose anything
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: yes they are installed already.
<jhonnyboy> haw: Damn sounds like a big job lol, have to get down to business. Thanks!
<Crazy|One> its 3100
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: getting the systemt ot use it is the problem
<Besogon> yowshi, how did you said name your video cadr?
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig, restart x, then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: remove all the envy rubbish too
<libin> dfduj
<Titan8990> yowshi, you typically need to reinstall nvidia drivers after each kernel upgrade
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: besogen had me try that x restarts to a blACK SCREEN
<libin> who
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: AND ENVY IS LREADY REMOVED...I HOPE
<yowshi> ooops styupid caps lock
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: i can read lowercase dude, kill the caps
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: was an accident
<shadeslayer> :)
<yowshi> oi
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: then i would remove all nvidia stuffs as well as ~/.nvidia* and reinstall it all. remember to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noobish_> hey all, i just screwed up my wired connection
<noobish_> i did an apt-get remove on wpasupplicant because i didn't think i needed it
<noobish_> now i cant connect to the internet via a wired line
<tiky> 1111111111
<noobish_> knetworkmanager is gone also
<bazhang> tiky, english please
<noobish_> i need to do some updates, but i cant get a connection. what can i do to get the network working again? (/etc/init.dnetworking restart), didn't work either)
<Haz1> guys, how can i make a partition automount to a folder on startup? tried the mount /dev/sda/ /home/~/  in the sessions editor, didn't help
<EdwardIII> noobish_: have you pluged the machine into a network via ethernet?
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: np man
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: can i run that dpkg command from a terminal right now? i will never remember it after ythe reboot
<raykid> noobish_ what about installing the packet you removed before ?
<noobish_> no edward, i just stare are the space between the ethernet cable and the rj45 jack waiting to see something happen...
<noobish_> :P
<Besogon> yowshi, may be you have downloaded for ubuntu 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip1> yowshi: sure, it will default your xorg.conf to standard settings
<Besogon> yowshi, drivr?
<yowshi> Besogon: no because i got the drivers from the repo
<Haz1> how can i make a partition automount to a folder on startup? tried the mount /dev/sda/ /home/~/  in the sessions editor, didn't help
<noobish_> yes, i have plugged in the cord. i did a reboot afte also because i thought it just wouldn't recognize the connection
<unop> !fstab > haz1
<ubottu> haz1, please see my private message
<EdwardIII> noobish_: :p can you pastebin your ifconfig? does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart produce any errors?
<ktebit> when i run the apt-get install command from the command line the proper syntax would be "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" is this correct
<noobish_> networking restart produces no errors
<unop> ktebit, right
<Haz1> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<EdwardIII> noobish_: any hints in /var/messages ?
<noobish_> none that i can see :(
<EdwardIII> noobish_: do you use dhcp on your network?
<noobish_> course im not exactly sure what im supposed to be looking for
<noobish_> yeah its dhcp
<noobish_> im looking for eth0 in my var and i got nothing
<EdwardIII> ok - if you run ifconfig does eth0 show up there?
<ktebit>  and then once at the command line login i would run startx to start the GUI ?
<noobish_> nope, just lo
<EdwardIII> sounds sick to me - try running dhclient
<EdwardIII> sudo dhclient rather
<bullgard4> http://freshmeat.net/projects/evolution-data-server/ "The Evolution Data Server provides a single database for common, desktop-wide information, such as a user's address book or calendar events." Where can I find listed what other data is in this database?
<Besogon> yowshi, did you tryed "NVIDIA-blablabla --uninstall"?
<noobish_> ok, ill give that a shot. be back in a minute
<ktebit> anyone?
<ktebit>  and then once at the command line login i would run startx to start the GUI ?
<yowshi> Besogon: not yet i am trying to figureout what to type for the uninstall
<videoDriverHelp> i need some serious help with my video problem
<mrjohns1> When I try to enable quota on a ext3 partion, I get an warning that I should use journaled quota. This is so little documented and I'm not sure I wanna use that in a production environment. Is it ok to use regular quota on a ext3?
<awell> Good Morning. I am looking for help with using webmin and setting up my FTP to my apache server. I can FTP to the folder but can't make changes. What do I need to do?
<awell> Sorry newbie question
<Titan8990> awell, what ftp daemon are you using?
<awell> vsftpd
<ActionParsnip1> ktebit: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  is correct
<Besogon> yowshi, "sudo sh /your path to driver/NVIDIA-blablabla --uninstall"
<ktebit> OK
<videoDriverHelp> i just installed 8.04 and it freezes all the time and is very choppy just when using the terminal. I am new to linux so I don't really know how to troubleshoot the problem. Can anyone help me??
<ktebit> and then once at the command line login i would run startx to start the GUI ?
<yowshi> Besogon: only i dont know my path to
<ActionParsnip1> ktebit: you can also install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<Stilo> Hi! how do i handle empty spaces in the command line of a shell script? for example: /Documents and Settings/
<unop> Stilo, quote it.  "Documents and Settings"
<unop> Stilo, or escape spaces.   Documents\ and\ Settings
<Titan8990> awell, this guide looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<ActionParsnip1> ktebit: ubuntu-desktop will install gdm
<Besogon> yowshi, well. How does you install driver if you dont know where is it and name of? go to nvidia.com and download driver
<videoDriverHelp> can anyone help me with this freezing problem?
<ActionParsnip1> ktebit: so you will get a graphical login
<yowshi> Besogon: i used synaptic
<Stilo> hm..unop.. the second solution doesnt work.. i will try the first
<Titan8990> yowshi, synaptic does not configure xorg for you like jockey-gtk
<ktebit> ok, see im new to linux ive only been using mandriva for about a week
<ktebit> are there any other files that i would need to dl from the command line to make gnome work ?
<videoDriverHelp> ***************Hello, ﻿can anyone help me with this freezing problem?
<Besogon> yowshi, ha ) All this time I have thought that you try install your driver from RUN file. ))
<yowshi> Titan8990: i know that but nothing else was working and i had an idea for copying over an old working xorg.conf
<exodus_ms> ktebit, are you using Ubuntu and if you are what version and type i.e Ubuntu 8.10 kubuntu 8.10 desktop or server edition?
<yowshi> Titan8990: it didnt work but i figured it might be worth a shot
<awell> Can you explain this term "To jail/chroot users"
<ktebit> brb folks
<ActionParsnip1> ktebit: please put my name at the start of your texts so it highlights as I am highlighting yours, you can tab complete my name
<ActionParsnip1> awell: it will force users to use their home folders (i imagine you are configuring an ftp server)
<yowshi> i never should have tried changing to the 180.xx series
<Stilo> unop: do you think this will work? :i want to do backups of these directories: in the shell script i have the line: QUELLEN="/root/ /etc/ /home/ "/windows/Dokumente und Einstellungen/" "
<awell> I'm using vsftpd
<koko> Hello! I just installed 8.10 and have problem (Gurb error 2). I chrooted in system and found out, tha _none_ of my disc are in /dev, so I can not even change grubs device.map. Maybe anybody have some suggestions. (Excuse me for my english)
<awell> I have webmin to help configure it.
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | koko
<ubottu> koko: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<awell> I can ftp into the folder but I can't edit anything there
<Stilo> awell you have no rights..
<awell> I can't edit the index.html page
<ActionParsnip1> koko: make sure your partitions are referenced correctly in fstab
<awell> how would I grant rights?
<exodus_ms> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<panesar_sandeep> i am unable to install an appliaction. evrytime i try to install i get following mesg, Errorr: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglade-ruby
<ActionParsnip1> awell: then you need to grant the username you log in to have write access, also make sure your ftp service allows file uploads
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: i dont want to be uninstalling the xserver-sorg-video-nv do it?
<exodus_ms> have you tried installing libglade-ruby?
<Besogon> yowshi, first delete in synaptic files: nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, then reboot, download drivers form nvidia.com and install it.
<awell> Can I do that using webmin?
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, yup
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ActionParsnip1> !webmin | awell
<mrjohns1> When I try to enable quota on a ext3 partion, I get an warning that I should use journaled quota. This is so little documented and I'm not sure I wanna use that in a production environment. Is it ok to use regular quota on a ext3?
<ubottu> awell: please see above
<koko> ActionParsnip1: how can they be referenced corectly if they doesn't exist in /dev/?
<panesar_sandeep> i am unable to install an appliaction. evrytime i try to install i get following mesg, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglade-ruby
<ActionParsnip1> awell: check your ftp servers config file, you can edit it with ssh
<noobish_> hey all, i need a massive repo for 8.10
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, what app
<pieces> Hi all, I just got a new video card (radeon 3650) and am running dual monitors everything is working fine, except it is treating both monitors as on big one, which would be fine but one is wide screen and one is not, is there any way to change the screen resolution of just one monitor?
<bazhang> noobish_, how massive
<unop> Stilo, that won't work. you'll need to use an array instead.  QUELLEN=(/root /etc /home "/windows/Dokumente und Einstellungen");  echo "${QUELLEN[@]}"
<noobish_> the one that i currently have came with the distro, and i cant find a package with libn1 in it :(
<ActionParsnip1> koko: if its not in dev then i would read through     dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip1> koko: see why the drives arent coming up
<noobish_> bazhang: big enough to find this freaking dev package :)
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, linudent
<awell> !webmin means?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmin means?
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: alsa i dont have any ~/Nvidia*
<bazhang> noobish_, what are you trying to accomplish
<awell> Sorry new to terminology
<koko> ActionParsnip1: in live cd everything works fine
<noobish_> i need to get iw installed
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, its a .deb package
<hatter243> !webmin | awell
<ubottu> awell: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Besogon> yowshi, dont delete any files except those I said. Only nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel
<wers> why do i have permissions problems with my optical media drive? brasero says that i don't have permission to eject my newly burnt disks. also, i cant mount cds (that aren't blank). any idea why?
<noobish_> but the make is complaining about libn1 neding to be atleast version 1.0
<noobish_> bazhang: i dont have any version installed and google / apt-cache search, are giving me no hits
<bazhang> noobish_, iw?
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, ah, ok, I couldnt find it at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hatter243> awell, just type !<searchterm> and nothing else
<ActionParsnip1> koko: then run lsmod to see what drivers are loaded, then boot too root recovery console and do the same to comare
<noobish_> bazhang: its a wireless module
<erUSUL> noobish_: the libnl from intrepid is enough
<ActionParsnip1> koko: you could also read dmesg in root console
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, try to google it, its an opensource app
<yowshi> Besogon: nvidia.com doesnt want to give me the 177.xx series drivers. or i cant find it anyway
<erUSUL> noobish_: i compile the git version and it works... i remember that the hardy's was too old
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, u'll find it on sourceforge.net
<awell> ebox free?
<noobish_> erUSUL: i dont have it
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, ya, a app for dental practice managment?
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, yup
<erUSUL> noobish_: you do not have what=? install libnl-dev
<Besogon> yowshi, why do you so need that series?
<ActionParsnip1> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<noobish_> erUSUL: nope, no libn1-dev... cant even find the package for it
<erUSUL> !info libnl-dev | noobish_
<ubottu> libnl-dev (source: libnl): development library and headers for libnl. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-3 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 300 kB
<noobish_> no libn1 anything for that matter
<erUSUL> noobish_: it is on main so you have to be able to find it
<yowshi> Besogon: because i tried the 180 when i first upgraded to intrepid and then today when my driver system went ot hell. and today i did try installing form the run file only i had to do it from the failsafe in the grub options
<noobish_> yeah thats fine and dandy, but its no installed on the system currently, nor does "apt-cache search libn1' return any results
<erUSUL> noobish_: is libnL not 1
<yowshi> Besogon: because i cant get X to shut down on my system
<noobish_> ohhh
<erUSUL> noobish_: libNetLink
<noobish_> well that would explain that then :P
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, last update Sep 4 2002 ?
<theunixgeek> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
 * erUSUL people should use fonts that make it clear the difference between 1 an l and between O and 0
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, so does dat mean it wont work anymore ???
 * erUSUL Terminus rocks
<ActionParsnip1> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<yowshi> so files deled dpkg run time to restart X no?
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, I dont know, just means that their not very active with it
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, hmmm
<shubbar> my webcam isn't working
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, any other dental or medical practice opensource app dat u could prefer...
<Besogon> yowshi, save your time. Save your home dir and do clear installation of the ubuntu 8.10.
<shubbar> how can i enable my webcam?
<Crazy|One> blah his is beginning to annoy me lol, i am looking high and low, i have had ubuntu on an older laptop before and there was no problems with the display
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, you can try to find the source files and compile it your self, maybe whoever packaged the .deb left out some of the dependencies your distro needs
<NotToBeNamed> hello together. i am interested in your opinion: which is the best free virtualization solution if i want to use features like pci- and usb-pass-through? still xen? and what hardware would you recommend? i want to set up 4-6 small virt. machines.
<yowshi> well that was interesting the run file failed to install
<panesar_sandeep> exodus_ms, hmmm, okay
<erUSUL> NotToBeNamed: maybe a better place to ask is #ubuntu-server
<NotToBeNamed> erUSUL: ok thx
<cooldduuudde> !best | NotToBeNamed
<ubottu> NotToBeNamed: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Stilo> unop: thank you very much! cya
<rain> Hi Does anyone know any sound equalizer that works with any applicatipn?
<erUSUL> cooldduuudde: well to be fair he sets a very clear requisite... pci passthrugh is not something you find in every virtualization software...
<archman> Is there an auto-suspent command like shutdown -h for halt?
<shavin> I just installed this extension in OO impress using extension manager but how do i now use the template? http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/simpletemplateone
<archman> rain: you mean an eq for the whole ubuntu? not just some app?
<archman> rain: I'm looking for it too...
<rain> whole
<archman> rain: well, my sound is driven by gstreamer, maybe gstreamer has som plugs... anyone?
<rain> under windows xp I have this
<rain> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T0FGJ8YiXOs/SOd-Ow4qbHI/AAAAAAAAAiw/yb6TXX9l5PA/s400/Realtek+AC97+AudioConfiguration.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> shavin: i'd ask in ~openoffice
<rain> Now I want similar thing for ubuntu
<archman> rain: yeah, it's nice, i don't get why ubuntu don't have it
<shavin> ActionParsnip1: right
<ActionParsnip1> rain: alsamixer
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, you can try the tar.gz file here, it's an earlier version however --> http://freshmeat.net/projects/linudent/?branch_id=5828&release_id=18858  here is the README file from the arhive --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124273/
<awell> Can you explain the issues with webmin and the ubuntu 8.04 server?
<wolter> can i make a specific folder-name pattern to be opened differently?
<shubbar> how can i grap what i need using dmsg?
<archman> Guys, anyone found some eq plugin for ubuntu?
<wolter> for example, folder.book will be opened with a script I made, and other folders will just be opened normally?
<Titan8990> shubbar, dmesg | grep -i 'STUFFHERE'
<ActionParsnip1> awell: it doesnt bond with the way ubuntu handles things as its made for debian and debian != ubuntu
<panesar_sandeep> archman, eq ??
<ActionParsnip1> !webmin
<panesar_sandeep> !eq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eq
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I know this is not ubuntu specific, but I'm trying to install ut2004 and I can't seem to patch it.. the version is stuck on 3186
<panesar_sandeep> na-fiann, wats ut2004
<archman> panesar_sandeep: yeah, which will control alsa output. got it?
<awell> What is ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> !debian | awell
<ubottu> awell: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<panesar_sandeep> archman, ohk
<koko> ActionParsnip1: dmesg shows, that devices are attached, but I dont see them in chrooted environment
<Na-Fiann> panesar_sandeep: unreal tournament 2004;)
<yowshi> well what do you know the 180 series worked this time
<scunizi> Na-Fiann: there's lots on setting up and patching ut2004 in the the forums.. www.ubuntuforums.org
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: thanks for you help
<Na-Fiann> thanks, I'll try that
<erUSUL> archman: maybe : « echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state »
<yowshi> ActionParsnip1: if you see besogen around thank him too for me
<zilleplus> how do i see my hostname (linux server!)
<awell> Where can I find a good step by step setup for ebox?
<Titan8990> zilleplus, cat /etc/hostname
<erUSUL> !ebox | archman
<ubottu> archman: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> !ebox | awell
<ubottu> awell: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<erUSUL> archman: sorry :)
<archman> heh, np ;)
<archman> *tilt* heheh
<ActionParsnip1> zilleplus: cat /etc/hostname
<archman> panesar_sandeep: you got that eq?
<archman> rain: found something?
<panesar_sandeep> archman, still looking, wait
<rain> not yer
<rain> *yet
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone knows about bonding to internet connections to a remote server to double (or more) the bandwidth?
<phantom> Hi im going to buy a monitor and have a question: Is HDMI an alternative to DVI-D or something i soudn't live without?
<SiDi> Hi, does anyone know where i can find libiptc ?
<rain> alsamixer can only set how loud is voice, but it dont let me tell if I want more or less bass
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: if its on the same single wan connection (single isp) you wont gain any speed
<SiDi> phantom: HMDI is practical cause you can plug next-gen consoles on it, avoiding the cost of a tv :)
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: 2 isps can give you more speed (2 wan ips)
<Titan8990> phantom, hdmi will transfer both sound and video, its good for home theatre but not very nescessary for computers
<JM42> hmmm, and the very reason why I want to bond two adsl lines rears it's ugly head again... bah, got disconnected lol
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip1: that's what I'm doing
<JediMaster> I've got two different ISPs on two seperate ADSL lines/telephone lines
<phantom> thanx all you said exactly what i was hoping
<rain> is there difference between mixer and equalizer?
<scv> oi
<JediMaster> I want to try and connect the two lines together and create some sort of bonded VPN to a remote server that has a 100Mbps net connection
<qcjn> hi, can i add app in keyboard shortcuts ?? if so how ??
<cooldduuudde> rain yeah it's a mixer not an equiliser
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481961
<rain> <cooldduuudde> ok
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: if you had a cisco 1200 i can tell you how in a second :)j
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: did you find anyrhing??
<scunizi> JediMaster: won't work
<scv> oi
<panesar_sandeep> archman, is it sumthing to do with LADSPA EQ Plugin
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: you could have half the web accessed on one link and half on the other using route
<archman> panesar_sandeep: ok using pulseaudio
<archman> panesar_sandeep: or***
<phantom> Titan8990:By the way are there converters from HDMI to DVI and do they have any kind of problems?
<archman> panesar_sandeep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Titan8990> phantom, there are converters, I am not sure about problems they might have
<labeau> hello all
<phantom> thanks
<SiDi> qcjn: if you want to launch an app with a keyboard shortcut, go to your keyboard preferences, and when you create the shortcut, just put the name of the app as a command.
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip1: thanks, but not quite what I was looking for
<usuario> hola
<wolter> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip1: surely it's possible with some sort of VPN to split the datatranser down two lines and recombine at the other end with an IP on the remote network?
<wolter> hola
<Titan8990> JediMaster, typically, what you are talking about is only used to add redudendency(sp) and not additional speed
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, you still looking for dental management application?
<scunizi> JediMaster: you want to bind them kinda like the older isdn line use to work.. actually some radio stations still use that technology.. unfortunatly it won't work in your case
<JediMaster> Titan8990: I understand failovers etc, but that's not what I'm looking for
<qcjn> SiDi: ok
<JediMaster> scunizi: why not?
<JediMaster> I still don't understand why there's not a nice easy way of splitting bandwidth in a round-robin way through a vpn through two WAN IPs to a remote server that then recombines it?
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Is there a script or other software available to PERMANENTLY fix the no-floppy-support bug in intrepid?
<diuneigh> can someone help me install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29.pkg1.run ?
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: are you talking upstream or downstream connections?
<Titan8990> !nvidia | diuneigh
<ubottu> diuneigh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scunizi> JediMaster: you've got two pipes from two vendors going different directions.. one can't check and direct the data packets on the other.. any data responses you get can't be managed down two seperate pipes from "anywhere"
<Titan8990> diuneigh, you should use ubuntu methods and not that package
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: seems like shorewall can do it, its not something ive done
<diuneigh> !nvidia
<JediMaster> Jeruvy: both ideally, downstream if not
<SiDi> May someone explain me why the hell iptables-dev doesn't install iptables.h in /usr/include and doesnt install libiptc ? :(
<diuneigh> titan8990 you mean the 177?
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: well I'd like a mansion and two butlers, but what are you doing is more the question :)
<JediMaster> scunizi: I'm talking about setting up a VPN on a remote IP on a completely seperate 100Mbps connected server
<JediMaster> Jeruvy: lol
<exodus_ms> panesar_sandeep, well, if you are take a look here, might be something you could work with --> http://opendental.carlier-online.be/ubuntu.html
<Jampiter> Is there a script or other software available to PERMANENTLY fix the no-floppy-support bug in intrepid?
<diego_> me sacaron
<diego_> #ubuntu-es
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: most load balancing solutions simply work on downstream connections
<JediMaster> Jeruvy: I've got backups of 3 servers coming down one adsl line at the moment, which failed last night, so I want the redundancy of two lines but also the extended speed of two lines, there's nearly 100GB of backups from one server nightly
<gldtn> hello all.. how can I give my workspace name in gnome panel?
<diuneigh> !nvidia
<JediMaster> Jeruvy: As I was trying to say before, I have remote server that I could potentially install a VPN on, so there shouldn't be any problem splitting upstream and downstream between the two ISPs
<exodus_ms> gladideg, right-click on the workspace located on the panel, choose preferences and change the names from 'Desktop 1' Desktop 2' etc
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: that could be done, but it would take a fair bit of configuration, from the sounds of it, why not just establish two tunnels and use each one separately?
<gldtn> exodus_ms, no such config option under preferences :/
<Laibsch> I wonder if somebody can help me with working around a problem I seem to be having with shared interrupts (until a proper fix for bug 334957 is found)
<archman> panesar_sandeep: also they say there's an eq plugin in gstreamer-plugins-bad, which we already have, but I don't know how to use it...
<JediMaster> Jeruvy: because the bulk of the data is coming from one server, and it's tough to split it through two streams
<JediMaster> Jeruvy: I don't mind the configuration =)
<panesar_sandeep_> archman, does it solves your prob ??
<philipp> i need a program to burn a iso
<dli> philipp, k3b
<dli> philipp, nautilus-cd-burner
<exodus_ms> gldtn, did you right-click on the box on the panel that is representing the workspaces you have open, you should be able to do that and get 'Workspace Switcher Preferences' Dialog box
<SiDi> Hi, does anyone know where i can find libiptc ?
<philipp> but every program i try ends in an error message
<panesar_sandeep_> philipp, try imgburn
<archman> panesar_sandeep: not really, as i don't know how to use it...you found something?
<cooldduuudde> what can i use to extract .mdf DVD images?
<panesar_sandeep_> archman, check this if this helps u, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Alsaequal-39666.shtml
<archman> panesar_sandeep: you tried it?
<scunizi> JediMaster: think of it this way.. if you have two bound channels with different isp's and your machine sends out packets.. some will travel on one isp and some on the other.. the address header in a stream of packets lets routers know what to expect.. if a router doesn't recieve what is expected because a packet goes down the other pipe then it will reqeust that it be resent.. if it's resent down the opposit pipe it'll request again, and 
<philipp> panesar_sandeep_ there is no such programm
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: well one of the better packages I know of is Pure Load Balancer, but I've never used it with ubuntu.
<Jampiter> Is there a script or other software available to PERMANENTLY fix the no-floppy-support bug in intrepid? Anyone at all?
<gldtn> exodus_ms, yes, I did get that, but there is no option to change the name.. do you think I need this>http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Workspace-Name-Applet-15863.shtml
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: but it works (I have twin wan also)
<erUSUL> Jeruvy: if you describe the bug or give a link to te bug report.....
<JediMaster> scunizi: I think I'm not quite explaining this properly, I'm not asking my ISPs to do anything, I want them to send/receieve packets to/from a server I have externally from this location, that will then recombine it on that end using something like a VPN
<JediMaster> on the remote server
<scunizi> JediMaster: no.. I got it.. but consider that there are lots of routers that are looking at your data between you and your endpoint..
<exodus_ms> gldtn, when you right click on the workspace box on the panel did you get a Workspace Switcher Preferences box? Inside tha box should be an area labled Workspace names:
<archman> panesar_sandeep_, ok i'm gonna try it, you tried it already?
<JediMaster> scunizi: the routers between my ISPs and my external server shouldn't care about it
<drhouse_> how can i install kde 4 on ibex?
<scunizi> JediMaster: those in-be-tween routers are expecting to pass complete packets.. if part of a packet makes it down the opposite pipe confusion results.
<exodus_ms> gldtn, after you have made the name changes, check the box that says: Show workspace names in switcher
<JediMaster> scunizi: I can see how synchronising the packets could be tough, but with some sort of buffer it shouldn't be too hard
<Jampiter> Is there a script or other software available to PERMANENTLY fix the no-floppy-support bug in intrepid?
<Jeruvy> JediMaster: it's near impossible upstream.
<JediMaster> scunizi: these routers will see a full packet going to a server and just send it, as it'd be encapsulated in some vpn protocol
<erUSUL> Jampiter: describe the bug or give a link to te bug report.....
<sandeep_p> archman, does that link helped u ???
<JediMaster> I've gotta run, will bbiab
<wathek> hello all
<JediMaster|away> thanks for the help guys =)
<archman> sandeep_p, I didn't tried it yet. You??
<Jampiter> erUSUL: I'm told it's a well known bug that the Intrepid programmers forgot to add floppy support
<Lockpicking_Tux> does anyone knows a security discution channel?
<scunizi> JediMaster: this is really for the offtopic channel.. but it's a good project. good luck with it.
<sandeep_p> archman, i don't use alsa...
<wathek> I need to get qt 4.5 rc1 which is in the jaunty repos is it possible to add the jaunty repos to my kubuntu intrepid to update qt ?
<philipp> k3b is unable tu born
<philipp> *burn
<JediMaster|away> scunizi: thanks, I know it's not directly ubuntu related, other than the fact the linux boxes on either end are running it =)
<quibbler> wathek: not advised
<sandeep_p> philipp, did imgburn solve your prob ???
<JediMaster|away> bbl
<archman> sandeep_p, oh...
<philipp> sandeep_p there is no programm like that
<exodus_ms> gldtn, don't know if you still need help but it should look something like this --> http://imagebin.ca/view/GHuLRphZ.html
<smacfarl> when I install ubuntu 8.10 I get a out of range resolution error on my monitor. What do I do during the install to force a correct resolution to my lcd monitor?
<SiDi> wathek: i don't think you can, but you should browse launchpad and look for a QT PPA
<erUSUL> Jampiter: well i see the floppy module in the intrepid kernels (i can not test it because i do not have a floppy drive)
<wathek> SiDi, ok
<smacfarl> Found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution but I am not sure how to use this info in relation to the livecd
<gymrat2k> Jampiter: "To get the floppy to load when you boot add the line "floppy" to the file /etc/modules." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977010
<fargiolas_> hi I need some quick help for a friend pc I'm trying to boot. It somewhat has a corrupted mbr that prevents him to run windows. I tried several live cds telling them to boot from the first disk but it doesn't work. I tried to boot with grub from floppy and nothing. The only way to boot windows correctly is to run Ubuntu Intrpid live cd and select Boot from first disk. It boots windows flawlessly. So does anybody kno
<fargiolas_> w which command does it run? is it possibile to reproduce it from grub?
<Jampiter> gymrat2k: Thank you :)
<philipp> hello?????
<philipp> anyone there?
<Titan8990> fargiolas_, I would put the harddrive in another machine, and fix the MBR using a windows disc
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: boot with windows install disk go to recovery console run fixmbr
<gldtn> exodus_ms, may I send you a screenshot.. I don't have the options you're talking about
<quibbler> !grub
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: more details in ##windows
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fargiolas_> erUSUL, no restorecd
<Titan8990> fargiolas_, contact microsoft
<exodus_ms> gladideg, http://imagebin.ca/
<Titan8990> fargiolas_, the vendor, and good luck hehe
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: well i'm afraid problems with windows are offtopic here
<gldtn> exodus_ms, cool didn't know they had a pastebin for images ;)
<quibbler> !ask | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smacfarl> any takers on my 8.10 install question?
<fargiolas_> Tidus_, erUSUL I don't need a solution for a windows problem
<Titan8990> fargiolas_, actually, ultimate boot cd should do it, but yes this is OT
<fargiolas_> I need to know *exactly* *what* boot from the first cd in ubuntu live cd does
<scunizi> erUSUL: lol.. I think it's great that we're now fixing windows mbr's with grub.. maybe we can insert a line in the menu saying "for a complete computing experience, use Ubuntu" or some such :)
<Jeruvy> fargiolas: it uses a grub boot record and selects the first disk it finds with a valid partition
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: it is windows who's refusing to boot; isn't it?
<bazhang> fargiolas_, is ubuntu installed?
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: becouse you are not asking how to restore/fix grub
<philipp> i already have sayed it several times... no burning utillity is able to burn
<Jeruvy> scunizi: I have been advocating this for at least a year now :)
<fargiolas_> bazhang, erUSUL; I'm asking if you know what that ubuntu function does
<scunizi> Jeruvy: I like it! ;-)
<philipp> i already have sayed it several times... no burning utillity is able to burn
<gldtn> exodus_ms, http://imagebin.ca/view/B2xnjlWh.html
<bazhang> fargiolas_, ubuntu support here for ubuntu installations; do you have ubuntu on that machine or is this about windows booting from that computer
<quibbler> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: it uses grub (i think) to boot whatever is in the bootable partition on the first disk
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: you may want to try super grub disk
<fargiolas_> erUSUL, apparently it doesn't use grub because grub from floppy doesn boot
<perlmonkey> hmmm
<philipp> i already have sayed it several times... no burning utillity is able to burn
<philipp> i already have sayed it several times... no burning utillity is able to burn
<philipp> i already have sayed it several times... no burning utillity is able to burn
<philipp> i already have sayed it several times... no burning utillity is able to burn
<FloodBot2> philipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smacfarl> having windows problems windows with windows an windows Ubuntu windows 8.10 windows install
<smacfarl> any windows takers windows?
<perlmonkey> I've just done an apt update and upgrade, and installed mythtv-backend and my system is showing unmet dependencies :-/
<philipp> but noone sees to notice my problem
<Jeruvy> fargiolas_: Grub is a boot manager.  So your statement would be false
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<perlmonkey> why is it so easy to break your system in Debian/Ubuntu with a package upgrade?
<gldtn> exodus_ms, see what I mean
<SiDi> philipp: did you try with brasero ? and btw, saying what error message you get helps people to help you
<Jeruvy> perlmonkey: the same way its easy to fix by removing said package
<scunizi> perlmonkey: have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fargiolas_> Jeruvy, ubuntu live cd does something different than just booting from the first sector in the first disk
<perlmonkey> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  mythtv-backend: Depends: mythtv-common (= 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1) but 0.21.0+fixes18207-0ubuntu4~hardy1 is to be installed  Depends: mythtv-transcode-utils (= 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<perlmonkey> phew
<perlmonkey> I will try
<ActionParsnip1> philipp: try multiple burning apps, burn as slow as you can if you intend to boot from the cd
<exodus_ms> gldtn, ya
<SiDi> philipp: also, check your burning drive is correctly mounted, and check that you can read CDs on it (since burners are obviously also able to read, if it doesnt read its a drive / driver problem, not an app problem)
<philipp> sidi yes brasero, k2b burn and a view other
<qcjn> hi, i can't put xchat in the keayboard shortcuts, can only assigned a shortcut in whats already there
<Jeruvy> fargiolas_: do you have a pointer to some facts?  I'd be interested in comparing notes.
<archman> sandeep_p, do you know where is .asoundrc file located?
<gldtn> exodus_ms, what version of ubuntu you on?
<exodus_ms> gldtn, 8.10
<SiDi> philipp: is your drive actually mounted ? when you put a CD with data inside it, does the CD popup in the drives list in nautilus ?
<perlmonkey> jeruvy: the package in question WONT install but i need it installed. I have no idea why, how can I "undo" the upgrade I did
<saurabh> how to uninstaLL AN APPLication in wine
<gldtn> exodus_ms, same here.. how come I dont have those preferences?
<kriscolt> i'll bet philipp doesn't realize he's using a cd rom... not a cdr
<perlmonkey> scunizi: do you recommend that in this situation?
<erUSUL> fargiolas_: it seems to use syslinux not grub on the livecd
<fargiolas_> Jeruvy, I booted the first partition with rootnoverify (hd0,0) makeactive chainloader +1 boot and it hangs with a black screen
<exodus_ms> gldtn, don't know, I'm reading something right now, might be what we are looking for
<philipp> sidi mom ill try
<fargiolas_> Jeruvy, ubuntu live cd instead boots it correctly
<smacfarl> 8.10 livecd install problem. Monitor out of range error when loading X. How do I change the way the install works to force the right resolution
<gldtn> exodus_ms, thanks
<Titan8990> smacfarl, use the alternate installer, configure xorg.conf manually before first boot
<scunizi> perlmonkey: it won't "upgrade" to the next release.. it occationally pulls packages that need upgrading.. I always sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<quibbler> saurabh: under apps-wine-uninstall wine software
<ActionParsnip1> smacfarl: did you md5 check your iso and check the cd once it was burned?
<philipp> sidi yes... it pops up even the cd is empty
<simplex> I cant play flash games. Can anyone help?
<saurabh> it doesnot work
<smacfarl> titan8990: link to instructions or info about the alternate installer.
<perlmonkey> scunizi: ok thanks for explaining fingers crossed that should be it
<ActionParsnip1> !flash | simplex
<ubottu> simplex: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<exodus_ms> gldtn, are you using visual effects?
<Titan8990> !alternate | smacfarl
<ubottu> smacfarl: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<archman> saurabh: simply erase the folder ;)
<gldtn> exodus_ms, yes compiz fusion emerald
<smacfarl> actionparsnipl: I have noticed this problem since 8.04 with my monitor and graphics card. It's pretty common.
<saurabh> even if i uninstall wine i still get that option in my appl
<Jeruvy> fargiolas_: so your mbr is pooched, fix it :)
<ActionParsnip1> smacfarl: checking md5 hashes is critical for OS installs
<saurabh> i have erased .wine folder in my home folder but
<ActionParsnip1> smacfarl: you could also try some bootoptions
<saurabh> wine is still there
<philipp> sidi yes... it pops up even the cd is empty
<saurabh> under application
<shavin> I tried on #openoffice but din get any joy. i just installed an extension http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/simpletemplateone But cannot find the template anywhere. any ideas?
<SiDi> philipp: well i don't know then. i never use burning apps so i don't know what to do after that, if noone answers here you should have a look at the forums though
<archman> saurabh: wait, do you want to erase wine or erase some app under wine?
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<smacfarl> Actionparsnipl:boot options?
<exodus_ms> gldtn, ok, looks like a compiz problem. The workaround would be to turn off Compiz, change the workspace names and then turn Compiz on again (through System -> Preferences -> Appearance). The changes should "stick".
<saurabh> wine
<saurabh> complete wine
<quibbler> saurabh: do you want to uninstall wine itself?
<saurabh> yes
<saurabh> uninstall wine
<saurabh> itself
<archman> saurabh: and when you click the wine in the menu, does it opens wine?
<ActionParsnip1> saurabh: are you using wine from ubuntu repos or the wine repos?
<saurabh> ya
<archman> saurabh: did you erase wine?
<archman> saurabh: in synaptic?
<wers> something must be wrong with my fstab. i cant mount any optical media
<philipp> sidi it seems like he notice that i have injected a cd but i cant acces on it
<saurabh> i had three aplicationm all gets listed then when i click on one of them it says starting the app but then in few mnin it disappers
<wers> can i just delete my /etc/fstab/ will it come back properly configured?
<philipp> i cant get any things from a cd
<ActionParsnip1> saurabh: add the wine repo and install wine from there, i find it a more stable version
<lasivian> firefox keeps crashing on me for no reason, where would I find info that might explain why?
<saurabh> wats wine repo
<saurabh> ????????
<scunizi> wers: no..
<gldtn> exodus_ms, doesn't stick :/
<SiDi> philipp: then maybe its a problem with the rights with which the CD is mounted
<ActionParsnip1> philipp: when you insert a cd, wait a little bit then run   dmesg | tail
<saurabh> wats wine repo?????????
<ActionParsnip1> philipp: see whats going on
<wers> scunizi, i'm on my administrator account. any idea why i dont have permissions?
<exodus_ms> gldtn, so, got to system>preferences>appearance>none   then  right click on your workspace on the panel and choose preferences>change workspace names and check the box 'show workspace names in switcher. See if it works, if it does, then enable your visual effects by going to system>preferences>apearance
<archman> saurabh, it's some place from where you take apps LOL
<SiDi> philipp: possibly your system thinks its a normal CD drive and mounts it only with reading rights, instead of read/write rights
<saurabh> how to add wine repo
<g00se> Despite searching for some time, i can't find a repository for OpenOffice 3 on Intrepid. Is there one?
<ActionParsnip1> saurabh: if you put my name at the start of the line, i will know you are addressing me
<scunizi> wers: I missed something.. don't have permissions to do what?
<archman> !repositories |  saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jeruvy> lasivian: try by disabling all your plugins to see if they are the problem.
<SiDi> philipp: you should check your /etc/fstab file, there should be a line for your CD burning drive, and on this line, there should be a "ro" amongst the options
<ActionParsnip1> saurabh: see how i write your name at the start of every line, thats not an accident
<kneeki> When I attempt to format a new 250gig drive as ext3, i am unable to create folders on the newly formatted drive. All that is there is 'Lost + Found'. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> saurabh: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<philipp> sidi i am also unable to reed dadas FROM the cd
<SiDi> philipp: if you remove it, and then type "sudo mount -a" in a terminal, it should work
<wers> scunizi, mount: only root can mount /dev/loop0 on /media/cdrom0
<erUSUL> g00se: i think there is a ppa for it
<ActionParsnip1> saurabh: you can tab complete them too so its easier
<Jeruvy> g00se: no, 2.4.1 I think is the current
<erUSUL> wers: use sudo
<Julius_Cesar> well i tried to upgrade transmission with this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ubuntu intrepid main"  but it siad the public key is not available
<philipp> sidi i am also unable to reed dadas FROM the cd
<g00se> erUSL: Tried it. Seems empty
<erUSUL> !ppagpg
<ubottu> Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<scunizi> wers: if you're doing it right you still have to use sudo at the beginning of the commmand
<ActionParsnip1> wers: press up cursor, press home and type sudo
<SiDi> philipp: then its likely your system doesnt recognise the burner... i don't know what to do about that
<archman> saurabh, you still here? need help?
<wers> erUSUL, scunizi, ActionParsnip1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/124304/
<saurabh> let pls wait
<lasivian> Jeruvy: thanks for the idea, I was figuring maybe there was a log file I couldn;t find :)
<erUSUL> wers: what are you trying to mount?
<philipp> sidi i guess some programm blocks the cdrom so the burning utillitis cant use it
<g00se> Jeruvy: I'm hoping there's one somewhere. Backports? Apparently not..
<doolph> hello
<archman> saurabh, you can address a person who you're talking to...
<fly_> ciao
<g00se>  erUSUL: Tried it. Seems empty
<doolph> I am willing to play $10 to somebody that can help me to extend a HD using LVM
<erUSUL> g00se: then i dunno
<Julius_Cesar> any help ??
<g00se> OK
<philipp> sidi never mind... i think the cd rom is broken
<wers> erUSUL, scunizi, ActionParsnip1, that's what happened when i ran as root
<Jeruvy> g00se: I'll drink to hope!
<alienkid> hi I followed this: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/ guide and didn't install emerald so I put xfwm4 in the decorator command and now when I start compiz the screen goes white.
<SiDi> philipp: if you cant read / write when you put a CD in the drive, either the drive is not recognised or it is badly mounted. but i can barely help you on that, i don't know much about these subjects
<lasivian> nope, just crashed again in the background.. hrrm
<fly_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip1> wers: what mount command are you using?
<scunizi> wers: erUSUL asked what you were trying to mount
<erUSUL> wers: yep; i see. again what type of image are you trying to mount? iso ?
<wers> ActionParsnip1, sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<g00se> Jeruvy: I thought *some* Intrepid user might have done it ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> wers: thats incorrect
<ActionParsnip1> wers: what are you mounting? a cd? an iso?
<Jeruvy> g00se: you can "manually" install it, but there is no "official package" yet afaik.
<wers> ActionParsnip1, cd
<kriscolt> !synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<ActionParsnip1> wers: sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /media/cdrom0
<Titan8990> wers, that will only work if you have /media/cdrom0 defined in /etc/fstab
<DarkKnight> hey whenever i hibernate my system and then come back from hibernation i get a error message saying that there was an error in hibernation...cn anyone help me out
<wers> ActionParsnip1, mount: special device /dev/sdc0 does not exist
<Titan8990> wers, need to use action's command
<archman> saurabh, uninstalled it?
<ActionParsnip1> wers: mount synatx is: mount <thing to mount> <mount point> (optional -t <type> -o <options>)
<scunizi> DarkKnight: make sure your swap is 1.5x your ram for hibernation
<wers> oh yah. wait
<wolter> what does the %M parameter stand for?
<g00se> Jeruvy: Yes, but reluctant to do that. Are there binaries? - i certainly don't want to compile it
<ActionParsnip1> wers: what is the output of: file /dev/cdrom
<saurabh> archman:just a min i m doing it
<MeI> hello, i have a problem with a dependency cycle
<wers> ActionParsnip1, /dev/cdrom: symbolic link to `scd0'
<MeI> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<archman> saurabh, do you want to install it back then?
<saurabh> archman:yes
<ActionParsnip1> wers: oops i said dc in my command
<archman> saurabh, ok, tell when you're ready
<libertarian4life> how do i tell if i have Metacity, or Compiz, or GTK??  I have the compiz fusion as in the cube.....
<ActionParsnip1> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<wers> ActionParsnip1, thank you very much! it's just that, i have to run this code everytime now. before, cds mounted automatically
<erUSUL> libertarian4life: then you use compiz and not metacity
<Jeruvy> g00se: I have no idea, check out openoffice.org for details.
<glandon> had anyone had an issue with vlc playing dvds? i have it set as the default program but vlc comes up and just sits there
<g00se> OK. Ta
<ActionParsnip1> wers: check in /etc/fstab
<libertarian4life> what about GTK?
<scunizi> ActionParsnip1: probably a typo.. scd0=sdc0
<philipp> sidi the cdrom is broken
<ActionParsnip1> scunizi: thats the one
<Titan8990> libertarian4life, gtk is not a window manager
<wers> ActionParsnip1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124309/
<MeI> anyone can help me with a broken package?
<blaze_> hi all
<blaze_> generell Question...
<Titan8990> libertarian4life, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gtk
<ActionParsnip1> wers: ok so its there, if you put a cd in you can run: sudo mount -a
<Jampiter> Hi
<panesar_sandeep_> philipp, does this help u ???
<Titan8990> !ask | blaze_
<blaze_> Gaming not avaibale by Linux?!
<ubottu> blaze_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickrud> MeI, no promises, but put the full error from sudo apt-get -f install on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Titan8990> !wine | blaze_
<ubottu> blaze_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip1> blaze_: sure it is
<blaze_> how?
<del> I
<ActionParsnip1> blaze_: sudo apt-get install fretsonfire ;)
<panesar_sandeep_> philipp, does this prog help u ???
<MeI> ok
<ActionParsnip1> blaze_: wine plays some games
<glandon> vlc wont play dvds for me it just sits there can anyone help me fix it or lead me to another program that will play dvds better
<wers> ActionParsnip1, but it wasnt like this before. cds are supposed to mount automatically. what can i adjust on my fstab?
<archman> blaze_ look in the wine database which games work through wine
<Jampiter> Is there a way to pipe the internet connection using a network cable from a PC with ubuntu and a wireless connection to a PC with Freedos and no drivers for a wireless connection?
<ActionParsnip1> wers: im unsure i dont use automount
<libertarian4life> blaze- programs called wine
<ActionParsnip1> blaze_: there are loki installers for some games
<del> had trouble with network manager and had to bypass it and edit /etc/network/interfaces and got things working again.  I'
<panesar_sandeep_> !loki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loki
<blaze_> allright guys
<blaze_> thanks
<wers> ok. thanks. i'm fine with this for now, ActionParsnip1. time to hit the forums. haha
<ActionParsnip1> blaze_: doom 3 has a native installer from ID software
<kneeki> Changing a folders permissions with chmod in terminal, what command do I use for everyone read/write?
<MeI> 124311
<panesar_sandeep_> philipp, does this prog help u ???
<del> 'm thinking I should I should dissable network-manager. Any advise?
<nickrud> !who | MeI (looking at errors)
<ubottu> MeI (looking at errors): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<saurabh> archman:r u there
<archman> yes
<Jeruvy> kneeki: chmod to change permissions and chown to change owners/groups, see 'man chown' for details.
<archman> saurabh, uninstalled?
<Jampiter> >	Is there a way to pipe the internet connection using a network cable from a PC with ubuntu and a wireless connection to a PC with Freedos and no drivers for a wireless connection?
<kneeki> Jeruvy: Thanks!
<libertarian4life> okay, well what packages would i need installed to have it installed correctly? Im trying to add themes and it says "error ---- GTK"
<MeI> nickrud, i posted it . thanks
<saurabh> actually i had installed wine through apt-get command
<panesar_sandeep_> philipp, u can also find this "jcdwriter" on sourceforge.net
<saurabh> then installed flash get and rediff bol in it
<panesar_sandeep_> ok ,bye folks
<archman> saurabh, which version? (address me...)
<Jeruvy> del: if its a problem then sure.  You'll have to configure manually but..
<del> have lost the onboard NIC and am using a new one that I installed, eth1
<Titan8990> Jampiter, know as ip masquerading, its a very advanced networking topic
<perlmonkey> scunzini: did the dist-upgrade, still getting unmet dependencies error
<del> Jeruvy: This compouter will only need static ip.
<Jampiter> Titan8990: Oh, ok
<hmw2> I cd ..
<saurabh> archman:now i m installing wine through repository
<DarkKnight> scunizi; my swap is 3GB and RAM is 1GB
<archman> saurabh, which repository??
<nickrud> MeI, how is it that apt is a new package on this installation? did you try upgrading, or using some obscure installation method?
<hmw2> I cd / and still see a .. directory? http://paste.ubuntu.com/124312/
<saurabh> archman:somone among u people said its more stable
<del> Jeruvy: eth0 has lost it's ability to communicate
<archman> saurabh, wine rep on ubuntu rep?
<del> Need to make sure it does not try to use eth0 any more.
<Jeruvy> del: should be fine.  hmm, that could be a bad nic card?
<saurabh> archman:http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<del> Jeruvy: Yes it is, a bad NIC. But it is onboard.
<saurabh> <archman:all thats mentioned here
<MeI> nickrud, i been working like this for a while, however, my last kernel update had some problems, so i am using a pre kernel version, it saying i have to filter the broken packages.
<Jeruvy> del: test it static and make sure ARP is working properly for the device.
<archman> saurabh, ok, works ;)
<del> Jeruvy: Cant get rid of it.
<Titan8990> hmw2, what is the problem?
<saurabh> <archman:let me see
<archman> saurabh, done that already?
<saurabh> it will take 15 min
<archman> saurabh, what, to download??
<del> Jeruvy: I have already replaced it.
<Jeruvy> del: its easy enough to add another nic ;)
<perlmonkey> well my system appears to be well and truly busted and all i've done is a apt upgrade and dist-upgrade
<saurabh> <archman:its donloading
<del> Jeruvy: I already have replaced it.
<glandon> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING DVDS TO PLAY IN VLC
<Jeruvy> del: ah ok.
<archman> saurabh, through synaptic?
<bazhang> glandon, caps
<perlmonkey> im tired of this problem, seems to keep happening with debian/ubuntu if you dont upgrade regularly
<saurabh> ya
<ActionParsnip1> glandon: kill caps
<del> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archman> saurabh, ok then, i'm out
<glandon> sorry bazhang
<Titan8990> glandon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<saurabh> <archman:no through software sources
<saurabh> <archman:why
<perlmonkey> i repeat, why is it SO EASY to break your system in Debian/Ubuntu by just not upgrading often and then doing an apt upgrade? surely this should be sorted out
<hmw2> Titan - I just don't understand. I issued cd / and saw a different listing, than I saw, when I additionally issued cd ..   - the .. dir was gone
<archman> saurabh, ...are you following the guide? I can hardly follow you, man..
<MeI> nickrud, i went to filter broken package.  then i try to apply changes this is what it says :E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<bazhang> perlmonkey, lets see your sources.list
<nerve> hello ppl..
<nickrud> MeI, put up a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list , the results of lsb_release -a
<MeI> nickrud, ok
<Titan8990> hmw2, which directory?
<perlmonkey> bazhang: ok will paste up, just a sec
<saurabh> <archman:can u wait for 4 min i will come back after installing it if i have a probv
<bazhang> perlmonkey, sounds like you have something odd there
<archman> saurabh, ok
<saurabh> <archman:srry for taking ur time
<nerve> i am new to Ubuntu
<hmw2> Titan - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/124312/
<archman> saurabh, np
<nerve> and i have a project inperl to be used
<nickrud> MeI, also aptitude search ~b    (that character is the tilde)
<nerve> ne editor u can suggest
<Jeruvy> nerve: type 'gedit'.
<nerve> well is der in ide
<MeI> nickrud, 124314
<perlmonkey> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/d6531806c
<nickrud> MeI, it helps if you give the full link :)
<hmw2> Titan8990: oops. Got it.
<ikonia> MeI: what ?
<nerve> since i will be startin wid perl for the first time.
<Titan8990> hmw2, I saw that, would you mind telling me which directory so I don't have to compare each one?
<Titan8990> hmw2, kk
<nerve> ne help guys
<MeI> nickrud, /124315/
<ikonia> nerve: what is the problem
<nerve> i mean i badly need to complete thisproject
<ikonia> nerve: what is the problem
<simplex> One of my file browser windows has become unresponsive. How do I close it?
<Jeruvy> nerve: type 'gedit'....
<nerve> i ve a perl project to be submitted
<nerve> and i needed a ide
<nerve> for perl
<bazhang> perlmonkey, where did you install mythtv from, that sources.list seems a bit truncated
<Titan8990> simplex, ps aux | grep 'nautilus'
<MeI> nickrud, lol sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124315/
<nerve> but i cant get ne.
<nickrud> MeI, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/124314/ . But I've seen that one. I also need   /etc/apt/sources.list , and the output of  aptitude search ~b
<Titan8990> simplex, then:  sudo kill PIDOFNAUTALIS
<nerve> so i decided to stick to editors
<Jeruvy> !enter | nerve
<ubottu> nerve: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> nerve: I'm not aware of perl ide's  - I'd look in #perl for advice
<Jeruvy> nerve: go to activestates web site for an ide.
<perlmonkey> bazhang: i just did an apt-get install mythtv-backend, after doing apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade
<Titan8990> nerve, usually only compiled languages have IDE becuase they are not needed for scripting languages
<bazhang> perlmonkey, no other repos? that seems to be a truncated sources.list
<DarkKnight> hey whenever i hibernate my system and then come back from hibernation i get a error message saying that there was an error in hibernation...cn anyone help me out
<Chaorain> Is there a way to install parts of another ubuntu install? i.e. get part of Ubuntu UE on a vanilla Ubuntu (wubi install inside vista)
<nerve> i tried Eclipse with a perl plugin but i cant seem to get it working
<ActionParsnip1> DarkKnight: run dmesg | tail
<ikonia> Chaorain: ubuntu UE is not an ubuntu product
<smacfarl> can i add an xrandr command to the livecd boot options?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkKnight: when you unhibernate
<ikonia> Chaorain: it is also not supported here
<perlmonkey> bazhang: nothing, i dunno what happened to my sources.list
<nerve> so the final verdit on a good editor for programming would be
<Titan8990> nerve, just use gedit, vim, or emacs
<Titan8990> nerve, or jedit
<ActionParsnip1> or xedit
<simplex> titan8990: that didnt help
<Chaorain> ikonia, is that a no or a we don't care?
<ikonia> nerve: what ever text editor you are comfortable with
<Titan8990> simplex, sorry?
<bazhang> perlmonkey, did you have to force install anything or get other errors associated with myth install?
<nerve> ok thank you titan and action ,ikonia
<simplex> its tempting to press ctrl alt del
<nerve> cheers guys
<ikonia> Chaorain: 1.) ubuntu UE is nothing to do with ubuntu 2.) ubuntu UE doesn't have anything ubuntu does 3.) ubuntu UE is not supported here
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip1; http://paste.ubuntu.com/124316/
<Titan8990> simplex, if anything, ctrl+alt+backspace
<perlmonkey> bazhang: i first installed xmltv, that went smoothly.. I didn't install or force install anything before that
<Titan8990> simplex, did nautilus not show up in ps aux?
<simplex> Titan8990: that make it restart doesnt it?
<scunizi> nerve: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31434.html
<PrimoTurbo> I want to recompile the kernel with a custom configuration, I am looking for a website that outlines each option in detail. I can't find one, has anyone come across such a site? Thanks.
<simplex> titan8990: let me try again
<nickrud> MeI, still there?
<Titan8990> simplex, only restarts x server, not the whole machine
<Titan8990> simplex, I may be spelling nautilus wrong
<Titan8990> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: why do you want to recompile the kernel - what option do you want ?
<bullgard4> http://freshmeat.net/projects/evolution-data-server/ "The Evolution Data Server provides a single database for common, desktop-wide information, such as a user's address book or calendar events." Where can I find listed what other data is in this database?
<Chaorain> ikonia. are we talking about the same Ubuntu UE? http://ultimateedition.info/
<bazhang> perlmonkey, which version of mythtv? were you mixing repos or something along those lines?
<ikonia> bullgard4: that is not an ubuntu issue
<smacfarl> titan8990: can i add an randr command to the livecd custom boot command line?
<ikonia> Chaorain: correct NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> Chaorain, its not supported
<bazhang> Chaorain, please stop
<del> I need to make sure that eth0 and eth1 do not switch NIC's. My question is, what file do I edit?  In looking around, I see that /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules looks to be the file to edit. Am I correct?
<PrimoTurbo> I just want to recompile the kernel to speed up my system (whatever the insignificant increase is) I need an outline of all the option and infomation about them I know gconfig provides that but I want more detail about each option and how it's used.
<Titan8990> smacfarl, not sure, I always use the alternate installer
<nickrud> PrimoTurbo, in the docs section of the kernel source
<Titan8990> smacfarl, which is why I recommended it, its yet to fail on me
<perlmonkey> bazhang: phew I'm not sure, I had mythtv installed on this machine ages ago but I thought I had removed it, it's not on my Xfce Menu anyway
<awell> I have ebox setup on my ubuntu server. Where is a good guide to help me understand it?
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: thats nothing to do with ubuntu either 1.) recompiling your kernel won't make your system any faster 2.) it will cause problems if you don't know what the options are 3.) it will break your package manager of any packages related to the kernel 4.) it will not be supported here
<smacfarl> actionparsnip:can i add an xrandr command as a boot option on the live cd?
<ikonia> awell: the ubuntu introduction on "http://start.ubuntu.com"
<ActionParsnip1> DarkKnight: is that pastebin after you wake up?
<bazhang> perlmonkey, you are using hardy currently correct?
<scunizi> perlmonkey: you might have a ~/.<something> config file/directory hiding.
<Titan8990> smacfarl, I don't think xrandr is a kernel boot option...
<Titan8990> smacfarl, if it was, then yet
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip1; yes
<ikonia> awell: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html
<perlmonkey> bazhang: I think I was using 7.04 feisty before I did dist-upgrade
<bazhang> sources.list.d?
<perlmonkey> ok I will check
<Titan8990> smacfarl, but I guess you could try booting then switching to a tty and trying
<PrimoTurbo> ikonia: I am not worried about any of that, I am simply asking for a list of all the options. An yes recompiling the kernel can have some increase in speed if done properly.
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: then you should know what your doing
<picca> wow managed to get ubuntu 8.10 to work with my freevents x55 - this is a great day
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: providing kernel option support is not part of ubuntu's support
<bazhang> perlmonkey, did you upgrade feisty correctly before upgrading version, and how long ago was this
<perlmonkey> phew I got like sources.list.d  sources.list.distUpgrade  sources.list.save
<ActionParsnip1> DarkKnight: i'd read all of dmesg but start at the bottom mand read back
<del> Looks like /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules already has lines that will keep the eth0 and eth1 with the same NICs so... maybe there is no need to change or edit anything.  RIght?
<del> I guess that used to be a problem, but not any more... ?
<PrimoTurbo> ikonia: I know what I am doing but I need more options, simply asking if anyone knows a site that lists them all. Offically ubuntu support doesn't support a lot of things but people still ask?..
<perlmonkey> bazhang: feisty was done properly I think and running fine until now.. I did apt update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade today
<awell> How do I add services or modules to ebox?
<ikonia> PrimoTurbo: nothing to do with this channel, and if you know what you'll doing you know how to use the "info" or "help" option for each option
<bazhang> perlmonkey, did you switch to the correct eol archive for feisty upgrade?
<PrimoTurbo> sigh...
<perlmonkey> bazhang: not sure what that means, if you mean did I edit sources.list no
<zilleplus> annyone knows a site where there is an explication how to post a site on an ububtu server (php site)
<zilleplus> annyone knows a site where there is an explication how to post a site on an ububtu server
<avis> is the acpi-support service entirely for laptops ?
<bazhang> perlmonkey, to the old-releases.ubuntu ones?
<ikonia> zilleplus: do you mean how to host a website ?
<shadeslayer> hi i want in stall various boot splash images
<shadeslayer> how do i do that??
<perlmonkey> bazhang: never touched sources.list
<shadeslayer> i have splashy
<zilleplus> ikonia yes to host a site ig ot server up and running and apache to running
<bazhang> perlmonkey, how long ago was the feisty to gutsy to hardy upgrade
<ikonia> zilleplus: just put the data in /var/www/htm l
<zilleplus> how do i get a site on it
<ikonia> zilleplus: or check the docs on https://help.ubuntu.com
<perlmonkey> bazhang: phew I can't remember exactly, quite a while ago a year maybe
<ruhaan_> is there a multi threaded ftp downloader for ubuntu?
<bazhang> perlmonkey, you didnt go direct from feisty to hardy by switching sources.list by chance?
<ruhaan_> i need somethin that will create the directories lcoally to
<ruhaan_> *locally
<bazhang> perlmonkey, I think the feisty incomplete update has likely left things in this state
<jtaby> hey, how can I see if smtp is running and the config I need to use it?
<ruhaan_>  is there a multi threaded ftp downloader for ubuntu?
<ruhaan_> i need somethin that will create the directories locally to
<gerber> how can i lock one  web site on the internet no block it lock it ?
<scunizi> ruhaan_: gFTP ?
<perlmonkey> bazhang: am I going to have to reinstall and start from scratch?
<scunizi> gerber: how do you mean? not block but lock?
<ruhaan_> scunizi: does gftp support multiple threads per download?
<MeI1> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124317/
<MeI1> i was disconnected :(
<perlmonkey> because if I am this will be the time change dist I think because this keeps happening to me
<perlmonkey> its too easy to break Ubuntu
<eubey> my laptop (ubuntu 8.10) is taking a long time when booting at "Starting up..." (like 10 seconds or so) is there a known way to fix that?
<scunizi> ruhaan_: not really sure.. it's a nice client if that doesn't work there's also filezilla ..
<gerber> I just want to lock  web site that i'm the only one to see it
<ruhaan_> i have checked filezilla it doesnt support multiple threads
<ikonia> gerber: then you need to use a proxy service like squid
<ActionParsnip1> eubey: do a reboot then read   dmesg | less
<ikonia> gerber: or use iptables to set an allow rule so only your IP address is allowed to that site
<ActionParsnip1> eubey: you will see the bootup process
<bazhang> perlmonkey, no idea, as that sources.list and what you are saying about the feisty upgrade seem incomplete
<perlmonkey> bazhang: I appreciate your trying to help me anyway, I don't know what happened, but i guess now its time to change a new distro that's not so easy to break
<nickrud> MeI, you have a lot of duplicates in there, along with proposed (eww, unless you're a debugger). You should straighten that out. Also --
<maDChoPR> what's the recommended vncviewer to install on ubuntu?
<gerber> what is squid or iptables ?
<maDChoPR> squid is a proxy ap, and iptables is firewall or ip routing
<scunizi> maDChoPR: it's already installed.. look in Applications/Internet
<maDChoPR> *app
<Jeruvy> maDChoPR: vncviewer :)
<ikonia> gerber: they are applications. one is a proxy, the other is a firewall/routing application
<maDChoPR> ah thank you scunizi
<nickrud> MeI, did a bit of digging, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/124895/comments/8 seems to lead to a solution. Exact package names may not be correct.
<maDChoPR> Jeruvy: yea, i type 'vncviewer' and it says install these vnc apps with apt-get install.. etc.
<gerber> where can i get it ?
<ikonia> gerber: ubuntu software repos through the package manager
<eubey> ActionParsnip1: so i reboot then in terminal once gnome is booted run dmesg | less? or do i need dmesg less running during the boot?
<scunizi> maDChoPR: terminal server client and remote desktop viewer.. both in the location I mentioned before
<Jeruvy> maDChoPR: ah, so you know already then excellent.
<nickrud> MeI, a quick way to create a good default sources.list is to move the original out of the way, and then use system->admin->software sources to turn on the repos you want
<gerber> so just type repos
<ActionParsnip1> eubey: one you get logged in, run: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip1> eubey: and use cursors to read up and down the log
<gerber> I,m sorry buy i,m new on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> eubey: its gonna be a lot but you can see yur pc being setup
<picca> how do you make ubnutu always start with cpu scaling at 100% - e.g. performance mode
<ikonia> !synaptic > gerber
<ubottu> gerber, please see my private message
<thebloggu> can someone tall me how can i build a gnome icon theme ?
<gerber> thank you
<maDChoPR> scunizi: remote desktop viewer?  what happened to vncviewer?
<sdf> hi, does linux need some special drivers to work with DVI? the screen is darker in TTY (in console) than using RGB connection
<ikonia> sdf: no
<scunizi> maDChoPR: the vnc viewer is called terminal server client
<maDChoPR> aah interesting
<maDChoPR> what is the difference bteween 'remote desktop viewer' and 'terminal server client'
<sdf> ikonia, well.. and it fades a lot
<sdf> ikonia, it fades then comes back to *normal* brightness
<NFischer> maDChoPR, x vs w/o x
<maDChoPR> NFischer: aah thank you
<scunizi> maDChoPR: if you have an ubuntu machine setup to do remote login from System/Preferences/Remote Desktop it uses remote desktop viewer. RDP protocol.. if you're going to a machine using vnc then Terminal Server Client will use RDP or VNC protocol
<awell> Help with ebox. How do I see the different services?
<maDChoPR> scunizi: very nea, thank you;
<nosyc> how can I check if a mysql $link is still valid?
<maDChoPR> scunizi: i'm used to vncviewer command line :)
<ikonia> nosyc: $link ?
<nosyc> ikonia: return value from mysql_connect
<perlmonkey> does anyone know where I need to go to file a bug report on this mess with Ubuntu's package system breaking the entire system when you do an upgrade?
<NFischer> oh i was wrong, sry maD
<ikonia> nosyc: isn't that a php function ?
<nosyc> wrong channel sorry
<erUSUL> !bugs | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sdf> anybody knows anything about DVI issues ? i have weird fading problems in TTY then with using the RGB connection, i have a pc not a laptop
<thebloggu> can someone tall me how can i build a gnome icon theme ?
<ColonelJ> !bugs | hardwaremanager
<ubottu> hardwaremanager: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> ColonelJ: ?
<perlmonkey> thanks
<ColonelJ> lol
<ColonelJ> Anyway, yeah, I'm having a problem with the hardware manager thing
<ColonelJ> it just displays a lack-of-progress bar always at 0%
<shadeslayer> hey can someone help me go back to GRUB1 from GRUB2
<ikonia> shadeslayer: just re-apply grub ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I'm not aware that ubuntu has a grub2 package available
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i want to go from grub2 to 1
<ikonia> shadeslayer: yes, you said that
<shadeslayer> well i installed it in KDE
<shadeslayer> ><
<ikonia> shadeslayer: just re-apply grub
<ikonia> shadeslayer: kde is nothing to do with grub
<shadeslayer> so whats the full command
<rastat> greetz
<shadeslayer> someone at #grub guided me
<ikonia> shadeslayer: 1.) how did you install grub2
<giovani> shadearg: what makes you think you have grub2?
<shadeslayer> above
<ikonia> shadeslayer: roughtly what did you do to install grub2
<shadeslayer> mm some commands,i dont remember
<thebloggu> can someone tall me how can i build a gnome icon theme ?
<shadeslayer> they have a guide there i think
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I suggest you speak to the guy who helped you install it
<giovani> thebloggu: #gnome
<shadeslayer> :(
<ikonia> shadeslayer: the bottom line is install the "grub" pacakge in #ubuntu then follow this guide
<shadeslayer> no reply there
<ikonia> !grub > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<andash> shadeslayer: but where did you find the guide? why did you install it?
<andash> oh in #grub, sorry
<shadeslayer> andash: i thought it was better ><
<shadeslayer> :P
<ikonia> shadeslayer: a "better" boot loader ?? it boots your OS...how much better do you need ?
<shadeslayer> :)
<PAP-ION> official statistics of crash : Ubuntu 75% crash, and Windows 98 25% crash.
<shadeslayer> i thought that since 2>1,so grub2 >>grub 2
<shadeslayer> *1
<ikonia> PAP-ION: ?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: some boot loaders cant boot certain things :)
<PAP-ION> Bien oui ubuntu c'est de la merde.
<ikonia> PAP-ION: this is an english support channel for ubuntu
<n8tuserf> PAP-ION -> swearing in french is not acceptable
<BiGG_D> lol
<shadeslayer> cant i do
<ikonia> shadeslayer: can't you do what ?
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get remove grub
<MoLoot> If you r gonna swear in an english support channel, at LEAST do it in english...
<shadeslayer> and then sudo apt-get install grub
<ikonia> shadeslayer: no - thats grub1 - you want grub one
<shadeslayer> :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you didn't insall grub one
<shadeslayer> i did
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you need to follow the guide I sent you
<shadeslayer> i replaced it
<ikonia> !grub > shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> i have it
<shadeslayer> but how do i rewrite grub 2 to grub 1
<shadeslayer> no instructions there
<ikonia> shadeslayer: follow the guide I sent you
<ilowe> how can I prevent an entry from being added to my routing table when eth0 becomes available? It is supposed to be part of a bridge and the new entry in the routing table fscks everything up.
<cdavis_> what xinput command can I use to speed up my touchpad?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: yes there is
<shadeslayer> oh ic
<BiGG_D> So uhh...   I was just wondering, whats the difference between running the alternate version install CD in text mode n' the server installer CD of ub 8.10 x64 ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it shows you how to re-apply grub to the boot sector
<shadeslayer> at the bottom
<jatt> how do I configure a fully-qualified and globally unique name. An application (leafnode) complains with:
<jatt> Leafnode must have a fully-qualified and globally unique domain name, not just "dell-desktop.example.com". Edit your /etc/hosts file to add a unique, fully qualified domain name.
<ikonia> shadeslayer: helps if you actually read the text before saying it doesn't work
<ColonelJ> hi again, when I go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, nothing happens except a lack-of-progress bar comes up stuck at 0%.  Any ideas what the problem is, or how can I get the info through terminal commands?
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> sorry
<BiGG_D> Anyone, Anyone ?
<ikonia> BiGG_D: what good is saying "anyone" ?
<NFischer> ikonia why would you kick PAP-ION?
<zilleplus> does anny one know why this command is wrong                            sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/zaphu
<ikonia> NFischer: bad language
<BiGG_D> Uhh...   to see if anyone has an answer to the question I poised ?
<zilleplus> does anny one know why this command is wrong                            sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/zaphu
<shadeslayer> ok done
<NFischer> ikonia, but i dont see any Oo
<ilowe> BiGG_D: very little when running them
<shadeslayer> meet you on the other side of the rebooy
<ikonia> BiGG_D: if they didn't answer they either a.) didn't see the question, b.) don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't fix either of those
<shadeslayer> *t
<ColonelJ> are you allowed to continually repost your question?
<mindriot67> enable:  Quit Gossipy?
<zilleplus> does anny one know why this command is wrong                            sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/zaphu
<ikonia> ColonelJ: once every 10 minutes is a good split
<ilowe> BiGG_D: The alternate install CD is for customization and OEM stuff in general. Your question was a bit vague.
<ikonia> zilleplus: cp -R
<ilowe> ColonelJ: yes: at 5 day intervals
<BiGG_D> ilowe, would it make any difference running one vs. the other in XenServer ?  I seem to be having some issues getting PV working...   :/
<zilleplus> no iKonia does noet work either
<ikonia> zilleplus: what is the error
<ilowe> BiGG_D: shouldn't make any difference; can you run other ISO images?
<mindriot67> any bon bon bunns avail.
<zilleplus> unable to resolve host zilleplus
<ikonia> mindriot67: what ?
<ikonia> zilleplus: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<zilleplus> 8.10
<ikonia> zilleplus: it measns sudo can't resolve it's hostname of it self
<BiGG_D> ilowe: Yea, server build runs like a champ, but it seems as though cpu's are vpin'd and I'd like to run more than 2 virt instances on a dual core proc
<ikonia> zilleplus: look in /etc/hosts for your host name
<JosephLinkous> There's a program I want to install on Ubuntu Server 8.10 which is in a .tar.gz. First, how do I go about getting that file to my server? Since there's no GUI, I can't just open a browser and click a link
<ilowe> BiGG_D: so what's the problem with the alt?
<ikonia> JosephLinkous: what application do you want
<BiGG_D> Havent really fiddled with it too much yet, but from what I did -it seemed as if it was exactly the same as server ?
<zilleplus> Ikonia i see 2 names one with 127.0.0.1 and one with IP 127.0.1.1
<ilowe> JosephLinkous: try "wget <url>" on your server
<NFischer> JosephLinkous, man tar
<ikonia> zilleplus: can you pastebin your /etc/hosts file please
<JosephLinkous> I'm using no-ip.com use a url to point to my home server. They have a program which automatically updates the IP address which that URL links to if your home IP changes
<dead_agent> Hi Everyone
<BiGG_D> Hey Dead
<zilleplus> Ikonia shoudn't know how !
<ikonia> !pastebin > zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus, please see my private message
<ilowe> BiGG_D: The difference is mainly in the menuing system that's built into the CD image; the package structure of the base install is the same by default
<JosephLinkous> That way, instead of needing to look up my IP from home every day before going to work, I could simply SSH using that URL
<wizzer> whenever i update, it makes my sound drivers unable to work until a restart
<ilowe> BiGG_D: The real difference is with the desktop edition (and the K/X Ubuntu stuff)
<ilowe> BiGG_D: all your packages should be coming from the same place anyway aren't they?
<ilowe> BiGG_D: I mean, are you using a local apt cache?
<BiGG_D> So the kernel & everything else is the same between the 2 builds is just the front end of the installer ?
<ilowe> BiGG_D: absolutely
<dead_agent> <BiGG_D> : Heyaa...
<ilowe> BiGG_D: remember that intrepid won't run properly as a dom0 without a manually built kernel
<BiGG_D> k -So, I suppose my next question becomes I hear 8.10 server is virtualization optimized. is there anything special that needs to be done to get it to run as DomU ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i now have grub 1,but my kernel went from 2.6.27-11 to 2.6.27-9
<shadeslayer> :(
<ikonia> BiGG_D: I'm not aware of that
<ikonia> shadeslayer: do a kernel update then through synaptic
<BiGG_D> Right, Ive seen that there are issues with it running as Dom0 -Which Im not really too concerned with -Im more concerned about DomU
<ColonelJ> ilowe: so I'm guessing you spend all your time on irc and read every single comment to be annoyed by something posted in less than 5 days
<shadeslayer> can you gimme the command line??
<ilowe> BiGG_D: the kernel as of intrepid is supposed to contain the VT switches so it can run as domU
<ilowe> ColonelJ: lol, of course not
<ikonia> shadeslayer: open the packge manager and make sure your kernel is up to date
<JosephLinkous> Alright, next question. Is there anything I need to know about installing from source that is different than simply using apt, other than the obvious? For instance, will it be just as time consuming to uninstall it if I don't need it anymore?
<shadeslayer> ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what part is not clear ?
<BiGG_D> Ahhh, so nothing prebuilt then eh ?   Do you know what I need to do (or can you point me in the right direction) for 8.10 server DomU optimization ?  =)
<shadeslayer> i open synaptic then??
<ikonia> BiGG_D: what sort of optimisation
<ikonia> shadeslayer: check your kernel is at the latest package
<ikonia> shadeslayer: if it is you need to update /boot/grub/menu.lst with the info for the new kernel
<ColonelJ> this is surely a n00b question: how do I check which 3rd party drivers are installed and if they are enabled or not?
<ilowe> BiGG_D: pre-built intrepid is "supposed" to run as domU out of the box
<BiGG_D> ikona: getting it to run in XenServer PV'd
<wolter> how do i get openoffice 3 in ubuntu?
<ikonia> BiGG_D: it should run fine out of the box - as any install should
<f0urtyfive> anyone have any info on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/310298 ?
<wolter> do i have to download jaunty?
<BiGG_D> ilowe, Yea...   thats what I always thought...
<ikonia> wolter: if you want to use it yes
<ilowe> either way the issue is not which install cd you pick
<zilleplus> Ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/124329/
<MoLoot> f0urtyfive, synaptic package manager and search for open office
<ikonia> zilleplus: your hostname is not in that file
<Stringcheese> hi all
<ikonia> zilleplus: you need to put your hostname in that file and map it to 127.0.1.1
<f0urtyfive> moloot: I think you were talking to wolter ;)
<zilleplus> i know its in hostname
<BiGG_D> ikona, yea...   Like I say -out the box, it runs like a champ it just seems as though it vpin's the cpu's, so Im only running 2 DomU's on a 2 core proc...   :/
<f0urtyfive> unless openoffice will fix my video card not outputting HDMI :D
<jatt> hi, I got a dynamically assigned IP address from the wlan of my university. I also have a no-ip domain which maps a domain name to that IP address. How do I add this mapping to the /etc/hosts file automatically so I get a fully qualified domain nama?
<ikonia> zilleplus: you need to put it in /etc/hosts
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im lost,please give me a command line
<Stringcheese> can someone help me with a small problem ?
<zilleplus> Ikonia put it next to 127.0.1.1 ???
<ikonia> zilleplus: yes
<zilleplus> done
<nicklas_> yo
<ikonia> shadeslayer: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to have the new kernel details in - use what's there already as a template
<shadeslayer> well i lost my old menu.lst
<shadeslayer> :(
<n8tuserf> jatt -> perhaps am mis-reading you.. you want the ip address assigned to you to appear in your /etc/hosts  ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it sounds like your machine is in a mess, I suggest you re-install it and take more care in future before doing things you don't understand
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> noo
<shadeslayer> i can boot everything fine
<ColonelJ> how do you see which 3rd party drivers are enabled/installed?
<shadeslayer> fourtunately
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so update your menu.lst
<shadeslayer> how??
<BiGG_D> mistaking water for hydrogen sulfide?   HTF does anyone mistake water for a fart ?
<jatt> n8tuserf: well I think yes. leafnode is complaining that I need a fully qualified name
<ikonia> shadeslayer: use what is there as a template to add the new lines for your kernel
<ikonia> shadeslayer: with a text editor
<shadeslayer> i dont remember the old settings
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you don't need to remember
<ikonia> shadeslayer: look at what's there - use it as a template
<zilleplus> how do i make a new file with nano and not overwrite one???
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<jatt> n8tuserf: I currently have dell-desktop.example.com and leafnode refuses to start with it
<n8tuserf> jatt -> you can manually enter it, or write a script to read the address from ifconfig results and then append that to your /etc/hosts
<ikonia> zilleplus: chose a unique name
<nerve> how do i write multi line comments in perl
<JanKunder> zilleplus,
<BiGG_D> zile, name as you do with vi...    sudo vi <new file name>
<JanKunder> zilleplus, just write nano NewFileName
<jatt> n8tuserf: I see, I will try to do it manually first to see if leafnode starts. Thanks!
<nerve> how do i write multi line comments in perl
<ikonia> nerve: join #perl for perl help
<lubomir> does anyone know when the 29 final will be released
<n8tuserf> jatt am not sure what leafnode is, but if you can not even resolve a internet ip address, then your /etc/resolv.conf is misconfigured
<lubomir> i mean kernel 2.6.29
<ikonia> lubomir: nothing to do with ubuntu - pleae don't ask here
<rdavila> Hi friends, one question please
<rdavila> how to I can presever the config made with gnome-display-properties?
<lubomir> ikonia, okay.thx anyway
<rdavila> I have setup dual monitor, but when I reboot the machine this config is lost and I have to make the work again
<zilleplus> i made a file in Nano and want to save it how do i do this without overwrithing
<ColonelJ> maybe I should join #perl for ubuntu help...
<ilowe> zilleplus: control-O
<ikonia> ColonelJ: please don't be silly - people are helping you here
<n8tuserf> rdavila -> dont know if your ~/.gconf  are the configs you need save?
<BiGG_D> lol
<zilleplus> yes i know but how do i save it now in the right derictory
<n8tuserf> ColonelJ -> am not going to stop you from joining them
<nerve> sorry guys
<ilowe> zilleplus: type the full path to where you want to save it; or save it somewhere and move it
<ColonelJ> n8tuserf: it was a joke... sorry
<IdentifyTarget> hello. I have a few questions about using software RAID0 in ubuntu
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: remember to have a seperate boot partition
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: /boot can't be on raid0
<IdentifyTarget> 1) Is it easy? 2) If I reinstall ubuntu will I lose my RAID?
<n8tuserf> ColonelJ -> whats the issue? clarify please and if anyone has a solution for you
<IdentifyTarget> yes the raid will not be boot
<tomanak> re
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: yes it's easy - but a very bad idea to use raid0 as a root file system
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: yes you will lose your raid if you re-install
<IdentifyTarget> will not be root
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: then you will not lose your raid if you re-install
<IdentifyTarget> hmmm...why? is there data stored on the OS particular to my RAID?
<ColonelJ> the issue is the hardware drivers manager is failing, and I want to either find out why, or configure drivers another way
<IdentifyTarget> ah ok
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: disk headers
<rdavila> n8tuserf: do you know if I can write the config of gnome-display-properties to xorg.conf ?
<nivalis> ikonia, how about --assemble it after re-install?
<lanoxx-> is there a tool that can check sd cards for defects, i have an sd card which has a couple for pictures that suddenly turned unreadable
<sdf2> hi
<ilowe> ColonelJ: what drivers are you trying to configure?
<ColonelJ> graphics
<NFischer> sdf2, hey
<n8tuserf> rdavila -> sure you can, read the results of gnome-display-properties  and then make sure the entries in xorg.conf matches
<gerber_> how can i put a password in a web site ?
<ColonelJ> but I don't even know which drivers are installed because the admin thing won't open
<ikonia> gerber_: use an auth module
<sdf2> i just started using ubuntu and actually, i can't configure my soundcard atm
<ikonia> ColonelJ: as a test please do "sudo apt-get update"
<gerber_> how
<sdf2> i have a notebook asus f3sv and the i have an integrated soundcard in it, and an usb soundcard
<n8tuserf> gerber -> have you done any tutorials like apache?  perhaps thats in order so you can learn these techniques?
<IdentifyTarget> ikonia: will the RAID be recognized by any linux kernel if I reinstall?
<ilowe> ColonelJ: what's the problem with the graphics driver?
<sdf2> i'm trying to use the usb soundcard, but in teamspeak, i hear my friends from the notebook, and not from the usb soundcard
<DottAgasa> hello
<ColonelJ> it's probably nothing
<sdf2> is there a way to fix this?
<ColonelJ> But it concerns me that I can't check
<gerber_> how can i put a password in a web site ?
<DottAgasa> i am searching for a livecd that can write on ntfs immediately without setting up anything
<ilowe> ColonelJ: it's probably nothing and you've been complaining that people won't help you?
<DottAgasa> can ubuntu do that?
<DottAgasa> i'm a newbie, i must say.
<n8tuserf> gerber -> have you done any tutorials like apache?  perhaps thats in order so you can learn these techniques? https and such..
<ilowe> ColonelJ: try "dpkg --list" and look at all the packages
<ikonia> IdentifyTarget: yes
<ColonelJ> well actually there was a problem because I can't enable the visual effects
<IdentifyTarget> excellent
<nicklas__> http://www.moonos.co.cc/
<maDChoPR> gerber: look up .htpasswd authentication and apache
<lanoxx-> DottAgasa, the ntfs-3g driver can write on ntfs
<ikonia> ColonelJ: as a test please do "sudo apt-get update"
<n8tuserf> DottAgasa -> i believed the 8.10 can  .. you tried yet?
<ColonelJ> ikonia I did that
<ikonia> ColonelJ: what happened ?
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Have you installed the restricted drivers?
<ColonelJ> loads of stuff came up
<ikonia> ColonelJ: any warnings or errors ?
<lanoxx-> DottAgasa, i think that was already possible since 8.04
<_VIM_> nicklas_ is that a spam link?
<DottAgasa> n8tuserf: i didnt try yet as i do not have more that a cd to spare.
<gribouille> hi
<sdf2> hi
<DottAgasa> n8tuserf: i wanted to be sure beforehand.
<ColonelJ> ikonia: just a list of lines starting with Hit
<ColonelJ> and reading packages... done
<ikonia> ColonelJ: ok, that's good.
<ikonia> ColonelJ: so when you visit system->administration->hardware drivers the gui doesn't open ?
<ColonelJ> rayne_: how do I install restricted drivers?
<gribouille> I'm trying to install the NVIDIA drivers, but the installer complains because it can't find the kernel source tree. how can I install it ?
<n8tuserf> DottAgasa -> do you have ubuntu installed persistently?
<rayne_> ColonelJ, are you working off a livecd?
<sdf2> anybody can help me with laptop sound problem?
<ColonelJ> no, it's installed to hard disk
<cconstantine> has anyone gotten nvidia's 180x driver to work in nvidia
<DottAgasa> n8tuserf: i have debian on the laptop, but the problem (crashed windows registry system hive) is on the workstation.
<rayne_> ColonelJ, What video card do you have?
<ColonelJ> it's an ancient one
<ColonelJ> RAGE128
<green0> hi
<sdf2> hi
<green0> when i install a minimalist ubuntu system, is there no service running like it would be in debian ?
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Is the the desktop effects that you are trying to enable and it isn't letting you?
<ColonelJ> Yes
<ikonia> green0: it's minimal - only running what you installed
<ColonelJ> the 3d screensavers work albeit slowly
<green0> can i ihave gnome without installing ubuntu-desktop?
<ColonelJ> slower than it should be I reckon
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Okay, some drivers cannot be installed by default by Ubuntu, and are installed using the Restricted Drivers Manager
<ikonia> green0: sure
<green0> ikonia, sounds good :)
<gribouille> I'm trying to install the NVIDIA drivers, but the installer complains because it can't find the kernel source tree. how can I install it ?
<ColonelJ> If Restricted Drivers Manager = Hardware Drivers, that's my problem
<ColonelJ> (I'm in Ubuntu 8.10)
<green0> is it possible to install this minimalist system from the ubuntu livecd?
<ikonia> gribouille: use the restricted driver mnager
<ikonia> gribouille: no
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Goto 'System' --> ' Admin' --- > "hardware Drivers'
<Flannel> green0: No, just the alternate CD
<ikonia> gribouille: sorry
<ikonia> green0:  no
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> green0: well, alternate/server/minimal (all the non-desktop CDs
<ColonelJ> rayne_ when I do that I get a progress bar stuck on 0%, that was my first question
<green0> ok thanks
<green0> is there a way to boot from this alternate ISO without buring a new cd?
<wizzer> whenever i update, it makes my sound drivers unable to work until a restart
<ColonelJ> rayne_: I'll try it again, and let it run for a bit...
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Ah, I didn't see that question. You try letting it sit for a bit?
<Flannel> !install | green0
<ubottu> green0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<nivalis> green0, yes
<Flannel> green0: That page has a few methods that don't require CD burning (which one is best depends on what you have available)
<DottAgasa> i'm downloading 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) live cd. is it the right choice?
<ColonelJ> rayne_: does it come up immediately for you or does it take time to load?#
<sdf2> anybody can help me with my usb soundcard problem?
<green0> Flannel, thank you
<rayne_> ColonelJ, It takes a little time, as it scans your system for devices
<ColonelJ> ah
<green0> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dayo> !squid > dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<sdf2> i get ignored again TT
<ColonelJ> I have another problem which is probably related, there are two soundcards on the system, but ubuntu only detects the internal one
<Flannel> !repeat | sdf2
<ubottu> sdf2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rayne_> ColonelJ, One problem at a time :)
<DottAgasa> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ColonelJ> rayne_: yeah sure
<Akuma0n3> hello
<green0> DottAgasa, for installin a desktop system?
<sdf2> i have 2 soundcards in my laptop, the integrated one, and the usb one, i wanna use the usb soundcard, but oss programs don't play sond to my usb soundcard only alsa does
<Flannel> sdf2: Also, the forums (ubuntuforums.org) are a good, they seem to cover a lot of sound things and may already have your soluion in the archive
<DottAgasa> this bot is fantastic.
<sdf2> how can i fix this?
<jatt> hi, I did change my /etc/hosts manually entering the following entry:
<jatt> 172.20.100.151  m123.no-ip.info              m123
<jatt> however /bin/hostname returns:
<jatt> dell-desktop
<FloodBot2> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoLoot> sdf2, You can always post on ubuntu support forms as well
<jatt> which is an old entry I deleted from /etc/hosts
<jatt> are /etc/hostname contents cached?
<rayne_> sdf2, ubuntuforums.org has been extremely useful for me.
<Akuma> I have just installed ubuntu 8.10 with netinstall and I ran into some problems: first it didn't finish the install, but I managed to install grub.
<Akuma> Now my main concern is that I have windows partition
<Akuma> that still appear in cfdisk
<rayne_> sdf2, You can just search for your sound card and most times you will find someone that had the same problem and there is a guide on how to fix
<Akuma> that I have not touched in the partitioning process
<Guest63792> hey guys... I would want to disable ipv6 on my macmini ubuntu. ive added alias for that in bad_list. but it doesnt seems to help. the problem is that i dont get internetconnection through my router to the machine. any ideas?
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Any progress with the drivers manager?
<gribouille> I'm trying to install the NVIDIA drivers, but the installer complains because it can't find the kernel source tree. how can I install it ?
<ColonelJ> rayne_: the progress bar is at 0% still
<Akuma> now, when grub got installed
<ilowe> gribouille: you probably need only the "linux-headers" package
<Akuma> I couldn't boot XP anymore
<ColonelJ> rayne_: ok it just disappeared
<ilowe> gribouille: if that's not enough try "linux-source" or something
<Akuma> the system said: "Partition doesn't exist"
<ActionParsnip1> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Did it pop up with a little window?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ColonelJ> rayne_: nope just disappeared & left nothing
<Akuma> even though I haven't played with my windows partitions
<shadeslayer> f0urtyfive: softpedia has a guide
<n8tuserf> grymme -> alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off   in aliases file
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Well... that is interesting. Try posting/searching ubuntuforums.org, I'm not sure where to go from where you are now.
<Akuma> the partitions still appear in cfisk
<grymme> n8tuserf: tryed that too. :P
<grymme> n8tuserf: didnt work
<Akuma> with the right size and everything
<wizz3> join #ubuntu-helpteam
<rayne_> What is a good partitioning program?
<n8tuserf> grymme -> thats the usual place to disable ipv6
<magnetron> rayne_→ gparted.
<ilowe> ColonelJ: unless you installed proprietary drivers, nothing will appear in that window
<n8tuserf> alias ipv6 off
<racecar56> is it possible to get vlc 0.9.8a on 8.10
<grymme> n8tuserf: thx.
<ColonelJ> ilowe: the window didn't even appear
<rayne_> magnetron, Is it GUI or terminal?
<magnetron> rayne_→ it's GUI.
<ilowe> ColonelJ: did you install proprietary drivers or is your machine "out of the box"
<ColonelJ> ilowe: I haven't installed any myself
<grymme> n8tuserf: i found some other instructions here. ill give them a try. im running a old ubuntu for my g4 macmini. so it might work. and might not work. :)
<grymme> n8tuserf:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 here a meant. :)
<rayne_> magnetron, Thanks.
<ilowe> ColonelJ: then don't worry about it; you don't have any drivers to manage in that window
<ColonelJ> ilowe: but the problem is the visual effects won't enable
<ilowe> ColonelJ: your problem (if there is one) is somewhere else
<ColonelJ> ilowe: and the visual effects thing tries to fire up the drivers manager
<ColonelJ> since the behaviour is the same
<ilowe> ColonelJ: have you checked that your gfx card is supported and everything?
<Rayan> wahoo http://wallywashis.name/in?58f96f46fb0f
<ilowe> I mean that effects are supported on it?
<ColonelJ> ilowe: I don't see how that's relevant to the drivers manager
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ColonelJ> ilowe: it's possible that it doesn't have the necessary features
<ilowe> ColonelJ: because you said your card was ancient
<ilowe> ColonelJ: so it may not support the effects (stab in the dark here)
<ilowe> ColonelJ: where did you go to enable the effects?
<ColonelJ> ilowe: I got a 404 on the page that tells you what the requirements are
<ColonelJ> ilowe: and then I got redirected to a page saying that the page was deleted
<ilowe> ColonelJ: OK, can you do "lspci" and pastebin the results?
<ColonelJ> ilowe: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<ColonelJ> ilowe: normal doesn't work either
<ilowe> ColonelJ: what card are you using?
<ColonelJ> ilowe: http://rafb.net/p/gulXb977.html
<ColonelJ> ilowe: ATI Rage 128
<WaltzingAlong> racecar56: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<JanKunder> sadasdas
<Jan___Kunder> asdas
<ilowe> ColonelJ: OK, should be no problem. What happens when you select the other effects options?
<voglster> anyone else have issues with ubuntu's remote desktop only showing a black screen?
<JanKunder____> sorry for test ;lk;lk;
<JanKunder> sorry for testFN
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<sdf2> is there any way, to make teamspeak(oss) to play sound to a specified soundcard?
<ColonelJ> ilowe: ok currently the setting is on none, and it appears to be working fine
<ColonelJ> as soon as I click on either of the other options I get a window come up saying "Searching for available drivers"
<voglster> can anyone point me in the right direction of being able to see the current session and desktop on a remote computer?... the one that comes with ubuntu seems to only display a black screen... though the mouse works fine
<ColonelJ> (exactly the same thing that happens when I try to open the drivers manager
<ilowe> ColonelJ: interesting.... well... I can't say I know why it's doing that
<ActionParsnip1> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<rayne_> I get this error when trying to test my sound capture device, http://pastebin.com/d2a60a509
<sdf2> anybody can help me with alsa-oss package?
<sdf2> actually when i start my oss program with aoss then it recognize no sound
<nosyc> how can I check how much bandwidth I've used from the terminal?
<rayne_> Need help, I get this error when trying to test my sound capture device, http://pastebin.com/d2a60a509
<n8tuserf> voglster -> you need to install x11vnc to make that happen
<ColonelJ> ilowe: I let the progress bar continue doing nothing and eventually it disappeared and then I got an error saying visual effects could not be enabled
<ColonelJ> and it switched back to none
<chaitan3> nosyc,  cat /proc/net/dev
<ilowe> ColonelJ: that would be your answer then
<voglster> n8tuserf, do you know what the default (gui based) desktop sharing app is?
<ColonelJ> ilowe: nah there must be something wrong
<silas_5181> oye..
<n8tuserf> voglster -> vino, but it would not do a current session remotely to appear
<silas_5181> can any one help me with how can i delete the temp internet folders
<voglster> n8tuserf, strange thing i can connect.. system is listening on 5900 mouse and keyboard sending works... just get a black screen though
<voglster> n8tuserf, thanks, time to do some reading
<Vdub> Can someone help me with AWN?
<Vdub> It's probably a dumb question. But is there a way to have Avant mount on the sides? Rather then just at the bottum?
<Vdub> A quick read through the prefferences doesn't show anything right off.
<rayne_> ColonelJ, Your video may not support the advanced desktop effects
<perillux> can someone tell me how to stop certain startup applications.  I mean applications that I can stop by doing  sudo /etc/init.d/foo stop   Is there a way to prevent them from automatically starting, such as SAMBA?
<dayo> silas_5181: which browser?
<ColonelJ> rayne_: I would like to know for certain
<rayne_> ColonelJ, I am still searching.
<ColonelJ> rayne_: a web page telling me the minimum requirements would be really nice
<hlfshell> Hmm... video is blinkin in and out and freaks out whenever I have compiz effects enabled. this didn't USE to happen... :-/ anyone with an idea of whats causing this?
<n8tuserf> perillux -> use of invoke-rc.d    its like the sys V way of starting scripts, like a chkconfig of rpm based systems
<darksifer> hi everyone
<anakiya> alguém fala portuguÊs?
<hal_> hello, and welcome to the machine
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<whiten0ise> whats more used -- pidgin or gaim
<Joh739> pidgin
<hal_> i like pidgin
<Joh739> I use Empathy
<perillux> n8tuserf: so what would be the command then to stop samba from starting?
<sjoerd> whiten0ise: gaim was reneamed to pidgin
<whiten0ise> i'm thinking of taking up a dev project, was wondering if it would be worthwhile to take pidgin apart and rework some of it
<hal_> was it?
<whiten0ise> since its not that great
<hal_> well, it works
<whiten0ise> and like Windows has MSN messenger, we could have... Ubuntu Messenger!
<dayo> whiten0ise: please add webcam support to pidgin, kthx
<whiten0ise> there's an idea, i could do that.
<n8tuserf> perillux -> well you look for the entry in /etc/init.d/  or /etc/rcS.d/K*   that relates to samba
<hal_> i think someone is working on ubuntu mess.
<darksifer> i have a line of 1megabit per sec download and 256 kilobit per sec for upload. i download at 75 kilobyte per sec. is that the download speed of this line?????? plz tel me
<nivalis> whiten0is, you mean.. like jabber?
<whiten0ise> i'll ask in ubuntu-devel..
<whiten0ise> no
<n8tuserf> perillux -> but i'd like to you to investigate the usage of invoke-rc.d please
<markl__> darksifer: speakeasy.net has a bandwidth test
<n8tuserf> darksifer -> a byte == 8bits ...do some mathematic-king  lol
<perillux> n8tuserf: ok thanks
<markl__> http://speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<darksifer> yeah i tried http://www.speedtest.net/ thx
<sammy> anyone else running jaunty notice the orange gear update-manager icon doesn't show up anymore?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 sammy
<sammy> bazhang, I was just asking ubottu if there was a chatroom for jaunty :) thanks
<storbeck> w00t. My speakeasy is 8266/1097
<sammy> storbeck, speakeasy++
<giovani> speakeasy's gone to hell recently :(
<Guest26016> Anyone have much luck using IBM ServeRaid  SCSI controllers with Ubuntu
<TheGambler> noob question here; is it possible to administer a LAMP setup on Hardy Heron completely from the command line?
<sammy> giovani, thats what happens when best buy buys you out, I guess. no longer the service, geek driven service they used to be
<giovani> TheGambler: uh ... absolutely -- that's the only way anyone experienced would do it
<genii> Guest26016: You might find someone more knowledgeable on that subject in #ubuntu-server
<Guest26016> Thanks
<giovani> in fact, the vast majority of administration/configuration can only be done from the command line
<TheGambler> excellent
<sdf2> where can i set, my default soundcard?
<ColonelJ> I tried to run chromium and the whole system crashed
<storbeck> sdf2: asoundconf
<TheGambler> giovani: I an new to the Linux environment but what I see so far, I like very much
<Art4k> How to extract .tgz files
<giovani> TheGambler: I'm glad -- we like it too :)
<rayne_> ColonelJ, If desktop effects are not being enabled, either the drivers are not installed or your card cannot handle the effects. Since you can't check the drivers manager, I would troubleshoot that problem first. I have yet to find anything, so try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<storbeck> Art4k: tar xvzf file.tgz
<jackie999> I have an absolute beginners question..when I copy files over from, say a CD to my home folder there is a 'lock' showing and I can't make changes ..is there someway to stop this from happening everytime?
<storbeck> jackie999: Fix the permissions
<TheGambler> giovani: I have been a Windows developer for 12 years; I want to jump ship from this craptastic platform
<jackie999> I can fix individually ..but want to stop it happening every time..how do I do that?
<giovani> TheGambler: a developer? ok, cool, what do/did you develop? in what language?
<storbeck> jackie999: As I previously said, fix the permissions before you move them
<ColonelJ> From what I've seen so far Ubuntu has very bad support for old hardware
<ColonelJ> and in Windows XP it works just FINE
<TheGambler> giovani: VB5/6, VB.Net, c#, asp, ASP.Net, T-SQL (Since 6.0)
<jackie999> how would I do that? I select on CD and paste into home..where do I fix permission?
<TheGambler> giovani: DCOM, etc
<storbeck> Files on the cdrom are by default read only, since you obviously can not re-write a cdrom r disk
<giovani> TheGambler: uh ... ok
<giovani> that's all fake microsoft stuff
<ColonelJ> TheGambler: that isn't a very diverse mix of language
<sdf2> storbeck: when i use, asoundconf list, i can't see the soundcard i wanna set to default
<sdf2> its an usb soundcard
<storbeck> jackie999: for i in /media/cdrom/*; do mv "$i" ~/; chmod 644 "~/$i"; done
<Wazle> how can i change the solution wine is running the windows programms?
<TheGambler> I am aware of this; however I can learn anything. I have built sites with perl and PHP on MySQL and PostgreSQL
<jackie999> ty storbeck
<storbeck> np
<TheGambler> I listed my core work experience
<LiraNuna> how can I cross compile 32bit applications (for now trying a single .cpp file)?
<giovani> ok
<TheGambler> I'm not one to pad resume because I did half a dozen small projects with a lang
<giovani> well good luck with your linux immersion
<LiraNuna> I've tried g++ -m32 but I get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++" as error
<TheGambler> thanks, I am reading/doing
<TheGambler> it helps that I have plenty of embedded systems devs as friends
<storbeck> sdf2: Can lscpi find it?
<elena39> server otrere.irc.gr
<Wazle> does anyone know how to change the solution wine is running my windows programms?
<TheGambler> anhow, thanks for confirming about the CLI
<giovani> Wazle: what do you mean "change the solution"
<ColonelJ> are there any good 3d graphics testing programs on ubuntu to check that features are working
<Wazle> i do have a netbook with solution of 1024*576 and i want wine to run windows programms in this solution
<storbeck> ColonelJ: compiz
<ColonelJ> except compiz, since I can't enable it
<giovani> ColonelJ: what features?
<storbeck> ColonelJ: glxgears
<_VIM_> resolution*
<LiraNuna> Wazle, you mean resolution, and to change it, use winecfg -> graphics
<herlon> quit
<giovani> Wazle: your netbook and resolution has nothing to do with wine
<giovani> ohh
<defrysk> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<giovani> heh, how you get from solution to resolution?
<LiraNuna> and untick virtual desktop
<herlon> exit
<herlon> quit
<anatashinu> hi
<LiraNuna> giovani, probably not a native english speaker
<storbeck> defrysk: That's a pretty descriptive irc bot, isn't it? Haha
<ColonelJ> defrysk: I see gears... turning
<anatashinu> hey, can anybody help me with some wifi troubles onn my new laptop?
<giovani> LiraNuna: there are other language support channels for ubuntu, no?
<nivalis> !love
<ColonelJ> ...turning...
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<storbeck> ColonelJ: How's the fps?
<Wazle> thx luna this solves my problem
<LiraNuna> giovani, yes, maybe he doesn't know that
<ColonelJ> circumgyrationtastic
<_VIM_> lmao at !love factoid
<storbeck> Then your 3d is fine :)
<ColonelJ> storbeck: it doesn't say
<ColonelJ> but it looks smooth enough
<anatashinu> anybody?
<LiraNuna> how can I cross compile 32bit applications (for now trying a single .cpp file)?
<ColonelJ> however, that doesn't really prove anything
<LiraNuna> I've tried g++ -m32 but I get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++" as error
<storbeck> ColonelJ: If you let it run long enough, it will print it out
<ColonelJ> that's just a simple 3d object
<anatashinu> hello?
<storbeck> 3821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 764.132 FPS
<defrysk> usually glxinfo | grep direct gives the info you need
<giovani> ColonelJ: it proves that your 3d accerlation is working -- that seems to be what you wanted
<pagoda> i have a laptop running ubuntu with a monitor plugged in.  the monitor is duplicating what's on the laptop screen, and it's distorted because the resolutions are the same but the aspect ratios are different.  how can i mess with these settings?  i don't think it's detecting the second monitor in the screen resolution dialog.
<giovani> if you wanted something else -- try being more clear and explicit
<erUSUL> LiraNuna: g++ -m=ia32
<erUSUL> ?
<ColonelJ> giovani: I'm happy with the answer
<anatashinu> I just got a new laptop, but when I enter the passphrase for the wifi connection, it won't accept it.
<storbeck> pagoda: Edit your xorg.conf
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-m=ia32"
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, I'm sure -m32 is the correct one, I'm just missing libraries
<pagoda> storbeck, do you know what in there i have to edit?
<Nith> pagoda: are you runnint intrepid and did you start the machine up with the monitor attached?
<anatashinu> can anybody hear me?
<ColonelJ> storbeck: it still hasn't told me FPS
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, I got no clue if there's an ia32-dev package or anything
<Nith> s/runnint/running
<anatashinu> echo! echo!
<storbeck> ColonelJ: Then you have a weird setup :)
<nivalis> anatashin, yes
<anatashinu> o on
<pagoda> Nith, i don't think i'm running intrepid. i did start it with the monitor attached
<anatashinu> ok*
<storbeck> ColonelJ: http://pastebin.com/d40ac37b0
<LiraNuna> pagoda, what's your graphic card?
<erUSUL> LiraNuna: is -march=i386 or something like that... check the docs just pointing you in the right direction ;P
<anatashinu> then can somebody please help me with wifi?
<pagoda> LiraNuna, ati radeon mobility x1400 or somesuch
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, -march is for optimization, not cross compiling
<ColonelJ> storbeck: oops
<ColonelJ> thought you meant it would come up in a window
<storbeck> Nope :)
<marcel-halls> Boa tarde! estou com um problema interessante, baixei o kubuntu 8.10 e instalei em um notebook Positivo v95+ com placa de video VIA Chrome 9, o estranho é que logo apos o boot, da tela de kubuntu que fica com uma barrinha pra um lado e para outro e tela fica preta e eu nao conigo tem ir para uma console ( control + alt + 2 ), a maquina trava literalmente.
<JosephLinkous> Question: I just installed a program via tar.gz and make install. Where would it install to, and can I remove the unpacked directory created when un-tar'ing the original file?
<anatashinu> can somebody tell me where I can find help for wifi atleast? (with a real person)
<storbeck> !wifi | anatashinu
<ColonelJ> storbeck: FPS is ~ 1200
<ubottu> anatashinu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LiraNuna> pagoda, try System -> Perfs -> Screen resolution
<storbeck> ColonelJ: Sounds like it's working :)
<anatashinu> with a real person?
<pagoda> Nith, oh intrepid is a version of ubuntu.  no i have hardy
<chaitan3> LiraNuna, try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9957.html
<LiraNuna> pagoda, if you're using the propitiatory drivers, you should be able to manage your screens
<grymme> hey guys, is DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 standard procedure? i dont get an IP# even though other computers can connect to the router without issues. but i cant connect on my wired eth0 to the router, any ideas?
<giovani> anatashinu: your question is too generic -- a lot of people need help -- try using the documentation first
<storbeck> grymme: Are you sure your interface is eth0?
<pagoda> LiraNuna, it only shows one screen ("unknown") and it doesn't detect the external monitor
<LiraNuna> pagoda, I'm sorry, I don't have experience with ATI and dual head
<andreic> JosephLinkous yes you can delete it
<grymme> storbeck: i only have 2. lo and eth0.
<pagoda> LiraNuna, no worries. thanks anyway
<LiraNuna> chaitan3, "m32 works if gcc was built with multilib" do I need to install a diffenret -multilib gcc?
<storbeck> grymme: pastebin your whole: dhclient ath0
<storbeck> err, eth0*
<anatashinu> When I enter the password for the wifi, it doesn't accept it. I have tried to translate it to hex, but nothing happens
<ColonelJ> storbeck: any programs to check actual 3d effects like mipmapping textures etc. etc.
<storbeck> ColonelJ: Urban Terror
<LiraNuna> chaitan3, trying to install g++-multilib package
<Nith> pagoda: ATI is bad news with multi-monitor. Make sure you've backed up your xorg.conf
<giovani> anatashinu: there could be a dozen things wrong there -- there are many online resources for troubleshooting this -- what type of encryption does the network use?
<Nith> pagoda: Thats about the best advice I can give
<anatashinu> I'm not sure. It's a belkin54g
<anatashinu> router
<pagoda> Nith, ok thanks man.
<LiraNuna> chaitan3, thank you very much! that solves it
<storbeck> That doesn't tell us anything, anatashinu
<ColonelJ> storbeck: urban terror doesn't appear to be in the package manager
<anatashinu> I have a lenovo 3000 n500 laptop
<giovani> anatashinu: well, if you don't know -- there's very little anyone can do to help troubleshoot it
<storbeck> ColonelJ: So?
<anatashinu> how do I find out?
<grymme> storbeck: its pretty much what he writes here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/76096-dhcpdiscover-error-when-configuring-eth0.html
<Nith> pagoda: and a fair warning, I have lost days to that when I first started, so it depends on how much you want it as well
<giovani> anatashinu: you'd go into your router's configuration, where you entered the password, and look
<webo> Hi... I have a problem with the Desktop Effects, can someone help me?
<anatashinu> ok...
<erUSUL> LiraNuna: is "-m32" finally found it XD
<ColonelJ> storbeck: So... yeah
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, I know..
<Guest88690> I am new to ubuntu...how do I find out how much hdd was used when i installed ubuntu?
<Guest88690> I am using the terminal
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, the problem is GCC was compiled without multilib
<giovani> Guest24182: you can find out how much is used now -- but not in the past
<LiraNuna> erUSUL, installing g++-multilib solves it
<giovani> Guest24182: df -h from the command line
 * roney`away está away; vou fazer comida - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<chaitan3> LiraNuna, i know nothing about cross compiling, i just googled for "m32 g++ cross compile" and got the link
<grymme> storbeck:  but i dont get help from starting and stopping the network " /etc/init.d/networking stop" and start
<ColonelJ> storbeck: the installer is 700MB
<webo> I use Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 5 and the desktop effects are incompatible with my Intel GMA945
<storbeck> ColonelJ: It's a game
<webo> T_T
 * roney retornou do away; vou fazer comida - duração[8s] -=[Cyber]=-
<LiraNuna> chaitan3, I googled for stuff too, but I thought I was missing a library
<anatashinu> ok, so what am I looking for in the router page?
<bazhang> !away > roney
<ubottu> roney, please see my private message
<LiraNuna> chaitan3, I didn't figure that gcc was the problem
<ColonelJ> storbeck: I know that...
<Guest88690> sweet...I was hoping to stay under 4G!....LOL
<Guest88690> its 2.3G
<ColonelJ> storbeck: I have limited internet usage per day
<giovani> anatashinu: the encryption type
<Guest88690> thanks
<anatashinu> ok
<g0g0r1n> hi .. does have debian something like is quickpkg in gentoo? i mean something to create .deb file from already installed package
<storbeck> ColonelJ: neverball
<countess> I have an issue
<storbeck> !ask countess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask countess
<storbeck> !ask |count
<ubottu> count: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<storbeck> ugh..
<countess> a install of a package was interputped when being installed
<countess> and now I am having issues doing anything with apt
<countess> I can't get it to remove
<pi-meson> i have a family member running ubuntu, and I'd like to be able to remotely provide support for their desktop, ala CoPilot or window's Remote Desktop Assistance. is this possible?
<countess> and when I do dpkg --configure -a it spits out really weird stuff
<jackie999> storbeck, thanks that worked..now have another quick question  ... man rename didn't help..how to rename the .JPG to .jpg files in folder, seems my CD rom files are in CAP's and photobucket doesn't see them as CAP
<Ubuntuuu2> Hey, U have a big problem.  I'm using the live ubuntu cd right now because whenever I try to boot into ubuntu, it gets past the ubuntu loading screen thing then the screen is black and I can only see my mouse cursor.  I thikn I know what the problem is though.  The last time it worked, I made ubuntu login automatically by going to /usr/sbin/gdmsetup or whatever, and then I enabled auto login to my account.  I thikn if I unable it, I'll b
<SB6789> hello IntuitiveNipple .  can i request your assistance once again?
<Ubuntuuu2> I have a problem not U, sorry
<ColonelJ> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: what've you done this time? :D
<storbeck> jackie999: mv file.JPG file.jpg
<jackie999> thanks again..am noting all this stuff down so I don't bug again :)
<storbeck> ok
<ColonelJ> what's the difference between .JPG and .jpg by the way
<blankassumption> I have an issue with getting plantronics headset for audio, I'm on Jaunty. can somebody help ?
<SB6789> :)  all is still well with what u did last time.  however, when i tried to use the web cam with aMSN, it doesn't work
<storbeck> ColonelJ: capital letters
<RainCT> Hey. Anyone knows how to resize a .ogv, and remove the sound for it?   (if possible without using any GUI)
<ColonelJ> storbeck: won't either work?
<bazhang> ColonelJ, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<storbeck> ColonelJ: yes, but that wasn't her question
<voglster> n8tuserf, thank you very much this x11vnc works perfectly for what i need
<storbeck> RainCT: I don't know how to do it without a GUI, but you can use audacity
<n8tuserf> voglster -> you're welcome
<jackie999> to upload files to photobucket ..an image window pops up asking which files..it doesn't see JPG ..only sees jpg..linux caps sensitive I think
<grymme> anyone knows how to revert the last synaptic update? like headers and so?
<storbeck> grymme: apt-get remove
<wal3> hello. whats wrong if sshd still asks for password when I stored ~/.authorized_keys?
<storbeck> wal3: authorized keys only accepts the ssl key
<storbeck> wal3: man ssh-keygen
<wal3> storbeck: it works on other machince tho
<IntuitiveNipple> SB6789: Some applications can't handle some cameras because they don't know how to decode the 'signal'
<storbeck> wal3: Well, it shouldn't. You need more than an authorized_keys file
<RainCT> storbeck: for video?
<storbeck> RainCT: I think so
<storbeck> I don't know what you mean by 'resize' but it will do the audio stuff
<SB6789> when i go to preferences to try and set it up, it says - "no webcam were found or your webcam is already in use by another program)
<Ubuntuuu2> Ca I log into my regular ubuntu user account when I use the ubuntu live cd?
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: you can mount it and chroot to it
<Ubuntuuu2> how?
<storbeck> man mount and man chroot
<Ubuntuuu2> Because all i need to do is edit a file
<storbeck> basically, mkdir /mnt/sda, mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda, chroot /mnt/sda bash
<green0> one last question :)
<storbeck> You should really read the man pages though
<green0> will also an alternate installation add windows to grub?
<lirijavdekje> ?
<Ubuntuuu2> Permision denied
<storbeck> Use sudo...
<Ubuntuuu2> All I need to do is edit the file gdmsetup so I can make it so my regular ubuntu instalation dosn't autoboot
<Ubuntuuu2> because I think thats whats making it so I cant boot
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: I already told you how to fix it.
<storbeck> Now do it
<Ubuntuuu2> how?
<storbeck> I already told you!
<LeChacal> does anyone know where in the ubuntu script for x start up that control numlock being turned on? or how to turn numlock on an off from a script without installing the numlockx package?
<hunt577> Hey everyone
<Ubuntuuu2> It didn't work
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: Read the man pages. You did it wrong.
<Ubuntuuu2> it said cannot create directory
<storbeck> Because you're not using sudo
<Ubuntuuu2> yes I am
<aw1231> i can't install the nividia graphics driver
<_VIM_> fight fight!
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: pastebin exactly what your terminal says. From start to finish
<RainCT> storbeck: nope, it hangs if I try to open the video :S
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hal_> anyone know how fast ubuntu is spreading in the usa?
<burkmat> If I wanted to SSH into a box and play a video in an active gnome session, how would this be done easily?
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124370/
<storbeck> !ot | hal_
<ubottu> hal_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> hal_, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<storbeck> ugh!
<hal_> boom!
<storbeck> don't use commas. I was doing that for irc
<storbeck> Either use a semi-colon or do it on different lines
<Ubuntuuu2> WHAT?
<storbeck> DON'T USE COMMAS
<ColonelJ> ok thanks #ubuntu. bb.  storbeck: neverball works... yay?
<Ubuntuuu2> I didn't, I paisted exactly what was in the termina;
<green0> to install a working xserver on a minimalist intrepid
<green0> do i just need to install the package "hal" ?
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: copy paste this: sudo mkdir /mnt/home; sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/home/; sudo chroot /mnt/home
<storbeck> (i'm assuming you're using sda)
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck:   No such file or directory
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: Then you're not using sda
<storbeck> What are you using?
<defrysk> green0, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck:  whats that?
<storbeck> Your hard drive.
<green0> isn't there an official manual for this?
<storbeck> !xorg | green0
<ubottu> green0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_VIM_> green0: for what?
<green0> > to install a working xserver on a minimalist intrepid
<Heme^> hola
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck:  um, would it be a problwm if my live cd is ubuntu 7.10 and my regular ubuntu is 9.04?
<green0> i read on a german site that in intrepid i just need hal
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: No
<epitop> I have a question. I added a repository (for scilab actually) but one of the packages keeps showing the version in the official ubuntu repositories instead of in the 3rd party repository I added. I know the package is available because I just tried it on another computer.
<todd> hi
<storbeck> The problem is, you don't know what kind of hard drive you have
<todd> I need help, i want to remove the ubuntu splash scree, i want to see the comand line version like othere distros, is this possible??
<storbeck> epitop: comment out the other repositiory in the sources.list
<bazhang> Ubuntuuu2, this is jaunty?
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck:  so, there isn't any easier way to edit gdmsetup?
<mobodo> I'm on intrepid, is there a simple way to momentarily pretend that I'm on gutsy? I'd like to install a old package from its sources and I need to build its dependencies as they were on gutsy
<Ubuntuuu2> bazhang:  ya
<bazhang> Ubuntuuu2, wrong channel
<epitop> storbeck: the version it keeps showing is from ubuntu official repositories, not a 3rd party
<Heme^> my ubuntu installation has failed at 85% several times now, any ideas why?
<storbeck> So?
<randomwalker> in gnome terminal, what does the option "use keystrokes to scroll on alternate screen" mean?
<_VIM_> green0: I guess this is "official" but it's not really a guide, but it might work :)   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970960
<bazhang> Heme^, sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<bazhang> Heme^, check the md5 of the iso first
<Ubuntuuu2> Look, all I need to do is make it so my regular installation of ubuntu doesn't autoboot anymore bur do that from the live cd.
<bazhang> !md5 | Heme^
<ubottu> Heme^: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> Ubuntuuu2, #ubuntu+1 not here
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: You HAVE to chroot and edit your grub entries
<Heme^> bazhang, I've tried ubuntu 8.10 and kubuntu 8.10 obviously diff isos, both alternatives
<green0> _VIM_, so will gnome also install a working xserver?
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck:  but that doesn't seem to be working
<bazhang> Heme^, and you burned them slowly after checking md5 sums and doing integrity checks?
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: Because you don't know what you're doing
<Heme^> bazhang, well no I didnt, but it has worked before :>
<Ubuntuuu2> storbeck:  thats true, that why I came here
<bo7amny> can i use ubuntu login sound in my projects?
<epitop> storbeck: When I comment out multiverse, it no longer even lists the package. hrm.
<bazhang> Ubuntuuu2, please take this to the correct channel
<storbeck> epitop: Maybe you put in the wrong 3rd party repo then
<_VIM_> green0: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should install a working xserver, from what I've been told anyways
<storbeck> epitop: this is prob a stupid question, but you did an apt-get update, right?
<epitop> storbeck: it literally just worked on my other ubuntu machine (same version -- 8.04)
<epitop> aye
<storbeck> Did it give you any errors?
<andreic> need some help
<Ubuntuuu2> bazhang:  please shut up
<andreic> my ubuntu machine does not start
<epitop> I've removed and added this repository so many times too to be sure
<epitop> storbeck: errors at what point?
<green0> _VIM_, i install a minmalist system + X just to NOT have a bloated ubuntu :) (ubuntu-desktop will instal a lot....)
<storbeck> When you did an update
<andreic> it stucks in loading, please wait..
<theCarpenter> i wanted to fool around with packet sniffing so i got an external USB wifi dongle. its detected as usb device, but now i want to set it to eth0 (is that possible?) eth1 is configured out-of-the-box as the builtin wifi device on my laptop
<epitop> just gpg key errors i believe
<storbeck> Hm
<mobodo> if I want to use the packages from a different ubuntu release, all I need to do is change the paths in /etc/apt/sources.list, right?
<_VIM_> green0:  fine, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :P
<epitop> Yeah, just gpg key errors
<storbeck> send me the repo and package name, I'll try
<epitop> It'll work I bet.. works fine on my other computer
<bazhang> mobodo, bad idea to mix repos it is not supported and will break things
<storbeck> There's only 1 way to find out
<erUSUL> theCarpenter: if it is recogniced it will get a iface name automatically such as wlan0 or something like that
<epitop> storbeck: http://www.scilab.org/team/sylvestre.ledru/ using that... the packages all work fine but the scilab-bindoes not on this computer
<mobodo> bazhang: I know, but I've been trying to install something for three days now and it doesn't work.  and I had it working on gutsy
<kriscolt> i just grabbed synergy from apt... but not sure where it went...
<kriscolt> any ideas???
<epitop> err storbeck are you 32 or 64 bit?
<mobodo> bazhang: it's pretty much my last option
<_VIM_> green0: other than that, im out of solutions,,,unless I cheat and start using google for all your answers, which we'd be here all day in that case ;)
<epitop> I just realized that this laptop is 64 and the desktop was 32
<epitop> perhaps he errored and for some reason the package for 64 for scilab-bin is absent
<bballplaya344> Has anyone ran ubuntu on the HP 2140 mini?
<storbeck> epitop: W: Failed to fetch http://www.scilab.org/team/sylvestre.ledru/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<anatashinu> hey, can somebody tell me how to get large files from one machine to another easily? I was thinking ftp, but that didn't work quite right.
<theCarpenter> anatashinu: scp
<theCarpenter> anatashinu: or hard drive :)
<anatashinu> scp?
<_VIM_> unison maybe
<theCarpenter> anatashinu: or rsync
<epitop> storbeck: err, i don't get that. I can see everything just not the scilab-bin package on amd64. I'm starting to thim he omitted it.
<anatashinu> wats that
<racecar56> does anybody know the lightest fastest window manager ever that supports desktop icons?
<racecar56> and is in the repos
<theCarpenter> anatashinu: just google them, it'll get you started. they're all meant for transferring large files
<bazhang> lxde racecar56
<anatashinu> ok
<anatashinu> thnx
<theCarpenter> anatashinu: sure
<Dekkard> vould try lxde
<_VIM_> racecar56:  omg bazhang beat me to it
<usser> racecar56, i agree lxde is absolutely awesome
 * _VIM_ fails at typing fast today
<racecar56> ok
<racecar56> hi vim
<_VIM_> hiya :)
<storbeck> epitop: http://pastebin.com/d76b082a4
<storbeck> Is that what you get?
<oliver3> Okay people, I just finished building my new PC, and I'm trying to decide whether to use the 64bit version of 8.10 or 32bit. I'm installing a total of 4gigs RAM, so will need 64bit for that, but can I still run 32bit software in the 64bit version, especially Windows software via wine?
<racecar56> ive used lxde before (i found out about it when i got a knoppix 6.0.1 live cd)
<racecar56> yeah it is cool
<meho_r> oliver3: yes, you can
<storbeck> oliver3: Do you have a 64bit arch?
<oliver3> storbeck, core 2 quad ;)
<storbeck> w00t
 * oliver3 whacks weedwacker 
<storbeck> Go for the 64bit
<Heme^> bazhang, md5 at least is correct
<oliver3> storbeck, ya
<oliver3> yay
 * oliver3 downloads
<FloodBot2> oliver3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anatashinu> so how do I use scp?
<oliver3> <_<
<bazhang> Heme^, you may wish to check bootoptions
<epitop> storbeck: that doesn't say what version it is, try doing an apt-cache show scilab-bin and check the version please
<anatashinu> like scp 192.168.2.3?
<bazhang> !bootoptions | Heme^
<ubottu> Heme^: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<storbeck> anatashinu: scp user@server:/your/path/file /your/new/directory
<epitop> storbeck: and are you on i386 or amd64?
<meho_r> oliver3: I ran some games (Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcase was the last one). No problem at all.
<anatashinu> soo
<Heme^> aight bazhang
<anatashinu> scp anatashinu@192.168.2.3:/home/anatashinu/Desktop
<diego_> hola
<anatashinu> like that?
<storbeck> Version: 4.1.2-5
<diego_> hello
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<diego_> can someone hellp me with synaptic?
<oliver3> meho_r, if I'm honest, I wanted to install Windows for games. But when I tried there was either something up with the discs, or something up with my optical drive, and it kept erroring out at the "copying files", stage. :'(
<storbeck> anatashinu: after Desktop, put a space, then where you want the file to go on your local computer
<epitop> storbeck: that's the one available in multiverse, not from the repos that sylvestre is supporting
<diego_> my synaptic is only searching in the packages i allready have
<anatashinu> hmm
<anatashinu> so
<diego_> do u know why?
<storbeck> scp anatashinu@192.168.2.3:/home/anatashinu/Desktop /home/myotheruser/Desktop
<anatashinu> that would transfer my desktop to other computer?
<meho_r> oliver3: I have Win for games too. Check your CD disk for scratches
<storbeck> epitop: Then it looks like it's a repo problem :)
<oliver3> meho_r, eventually settled to install Ubuntu from an old 6.04 disc, now I'm downloading 8.10 for a fresh install of that.
<oliver3> meho_r, used 3 different discs for XP, one for Vista, all failed.
<epitop> storbeck: blah! thanks for testing and helping me
<epitop> i appreciate it
<storbeck> np
<nicholashubbard> can someone point me in the direction of a program can execute a command when a cd/dvd is automatically inserted
<oliver3> oh damn he left, I was starting to like that guy too
<oliver3> oh yay
<oliver3> wb meho_r
<meho_r> oliver3, strange. Then it's maybe your CD/DVD drive.
<oliver3> nicholashubbard, automatically inserted by what?
<mykz> hey could anyone help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6814693#post6814693
<anatashinu> so I would say this?
<anatashinu> scp anatashinu@192.168.2.3:/home/anatashinu/Desktop
<nicholashubbard> oliver3: a person puts the cd in
<anatashinu> oops
<storbeck> anatashinu: no
<oliver3> meho_r, yeah I thought that. I installed an old PATA drive to test, but that one just went so slow I gave up. It performed slower than in the old box! Oddness.
<anatashinu> scp anatashinu@192.168.2.3:/home/anatashnu/Desktop/test /home/anatashinu/Desktop/test
<meho_r> oliver3. Indeed :(
<anatashinu> that?
<oliver3> nicholashubbard, you might wanna look into HAL, maybe there is something in System -> Preferences too.
<storbeck> anatashinu: Yep
<anatashinu> or without test at end?
<bo7amny> can i use ubuntu login sound in my projects?
<bo7amny> is it free?
<nicholashubbard> oliver3: im using ubuntu server edition with no gui
<anatashinu> ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.3 port 22: Connection refused
<lokpest> Hi, what software is used for Ubuntu Brainstorm? Is that some kind of distributed free software?
<storbeck> anatashinu: Either sshd isn't running, or your router is blocking it
<nightrid3r> bo7amny: probably yes but best to contact canonical and ask
<oliver3> nicholashubbard, oic, I can't help then sorry.
<theCarpenter> anyone have any success configuring ubuntu as a router?
<OrEvA> Can anyone tell me the command to make gdm as default display manager... currently i have kdm as my default display manager
<anatashinu> should i type sshd?
<bo7amny> ok thanks
<n8tuserf> nicholashubbard -> look into event  ; supposedly newer linux is migrating to these but have not quite polished the setup yet
<storbeck> anatashinu: On the server you're trying to connect to: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<anatashinu> ok
<nicholashubbard> n8tuserf: thanks
<kriscolt> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kriscolt> does anyone know the command to reload fstab?
<storbeck> kriscolt: shutdown -r now
<mobodo> kriscolt: I usually just reboot
<porter1> Hello, anyone know how I go about adding the /usr/lib32 path to have some 32 bit libraries included? I've tried -L/usr/lib32 but it doesn't seem to work.
<jtaji> kriscolt: 'mount -a' will mount everything listed in fstab
<mykz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6814693#post6814693 anyone?
<kriscolt> thanks jtaji
<mobodo> kriscolt: but your changes are normally effective right away, you can do mount /newmount right after you added newmount in your fstab
<mobodo> anyone has installed netatalk from the CVS and got it working?
<storbeck> mykz: check the md5sum
<taz_> hello  to alll.... any one know about pidgin???
<kriscolt> it worked... sweet
<storbeck> ask | taz_
<storbeck> !ask | taz_
<ubottu> taz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mykz> storbeck how would i go about doing that?
<kriscolt> now that i got dapper working... i'm hesitant to up to heron
<storbeck> mykz: What os are you on
<mykz> windows xp
<nivalis> taz_, if you mean the application, then yes. if you mean the protocol (rfc1149), then just in theory.
<anatashinu> no such file or directort
<storbeck> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<user___> kriscolt: intrepid is the most recent ;-)
<anatashinu> directory*
<storbeck> anatashinu: Then your path is wrong
<mykz> ty storbeck
<meho_r> mykz: 64bit processor and you're trying to install 32bit version of ubuntu?
<taz_> i have pidgin 2.5.2  .. how i can  download with 2.4.5  i did try but i do not understand it work??
<kriscolt> i know intrepid is the way to go, but i'm on a ppc imac g4
<user___> ah
<mykz> it's a 64bit processor?
<mykz> oh god no
<racecar56> taz_ getdeb.net
<kriscolt> there's no intrepid port for ppc yet
<meho_r> mykz: It was a question:)
<kriscolt> there is for heron
<Uplink> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<Uplink> any ideas?
<anatashinu> will this take a file or send a file?
<kriscolt> the only reason i would up right now is for the codecs
<meho_r> mykz: Do you maybe have 64bit processor?
<storbeck> anatashinu: scp takes a file
<mykz> i don't think so
<anatashinu> ok
<user___> kriscolt: does dapper still have sec updates?
<magcius> Is there an easy way to get MIDI to work with GStreamer? I'm using OSS4.
<storbeck> !midi | magcius
<ubottu> magcius: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<kriscolt> not that i know of
<jtaji> anatashinu: the remote server can be either the source or destination
<mobodo> is there a way to query what are the dependencies for a package?
<mykz> it's a celeron
<Uplink> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".  <--- any ideas? i need help
<kriscolt> how do u do that...? send a msg to just one person instead of hitting the entire chan
<OrEvA> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<meho_r> mykz: try turning off acpi. Type at boot as option this: acpi=off or type this: pci=noacpi
<anatashinu> I have thefile on both computers just in case
<anatashinu> I checked the path
<storbeck> mobodo: man apt-get
<OrEvA> Can anyone tell me the command to make gdm as default display manager... currently i have kdm as my default display manager
<mykz> meho_r
<anatashinu> I think its right
<mykz> allready tryed that
<mykz> still same#
<anatashinu> o nvm spelled my name wrong >.<
<anatashinu> awesome
<meho_r> mykz: did you try any other distros?
<anatashinu> can this work with a folder?
<mykz> yes
<homeskill> i have a laptop with a vga port on it, is it possible to plug my 22" lcd monitor into it and have dual-monitors?
<storbeck> OrEvA: vi /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mykz> it black screens
<andreic> homeskill yes it is possible
<anatashinu> thank you so much
<mykz> my machine is a compaq 6720s
<Ubuntuuu2> Hello again,  I'm on a live cd right now because my regular ubuntu installation wont boot up.  I'm trying to fix this by trying to make it so my regular ubuntu wont auto login because I think thats the problem, does anyone know how to do that?
<storbeck> mykz: What speed did you burn it at?
<homeskill> andreic where can i learn how to do it?
<mykz> lowest i could
<meho_r> mykz: well, that computer of yours really doesn't like linux them, ha?:)
<mykz> i have 6 disks
<arvind_khadri> Ubuntuuu2, wont boot up as in?
<mykz> 8.04,8.10
<jtaji> anatashinu: yes with the -r option
<mykz> both alt disk and live
<mykz> and mini version
<anatashinu> -r is for folders?
<mykz> all do the same
<anatashinu> thanks
<storbeck> Ubuntuuu2: I already told you how to fix it. Do not repeat the same questions
<Ubuntuuu2> arvind_khadri:  as in it gets past the loading screen then the screen is black and I can only move the cursor
<bruce89> I'm from ubuntu+1
<mykz> i just really don't understand why it wont install
<bruce89> and this is unreasonable
<oCean_> !dualhead | homeskill
<ubottu> homeskill: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mykz> been playing with it all day :(
<storbeck> mykz: Maybe your cdrom drive is bad
<gmap> can apache play sound?
<Ubuntuuu2> arvind_khadri:  and the last thing I changed befor I rebooted and had the problem was the auto login
<storbeck> gmap: ...
<simplex> Is there a version of ubuntu that works on the old iBooks?
<user___> gmap: no
<mykz> storbeck i get the same using penstick version
<meho_r> mykz: I had same problem when I tried to install 32bit Ubuntu on amd64. pci=noacpi solved it though
<homeskill> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gmap> storbeck im trying to play sound with php sing exec("aplay somefile.wav"); it works with php cli but not in the browser
<arvind_khadri> Ubuntuuu2, which ubuntu ?? and i guess storbeck had solved your issue ?
<gmap> so its gota be some kind of user permission
<storbeck> gmap: That's not how you do it
<OrEvA> storbeck : what do i do now
<user___> gmap: it plays on the ser machine, never on the client
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: Does the laptop use an Nvidia video chip-set? If so, the nvidia-settings utility can configure the dual monitors for you.
<Ubuntuuu2> umm
<storbeck> OrEvA: change it to the new login manager
<gmap> no
<gmap> im on localhost
<Ubuntuuu2> Ubuntu 8
<nivalis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Ubuntuuu2> =D
<storbeck> gmap: It doesn't matter
<kriscolt> grr... mp3's don't work
<simplex> is there a ppc version of ubuntu
<mykz> i guess i should give up :(
<storbeck> !ppc
<oCean_> simplex: not anymore
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kriscolt> anyone know what libs/codecs are out there
<gmap> storbeck, the browser is the same machine as the host
<storbeck> gmap: It doesn't matter
<arvind_khadri> Ubuntuuu2, ubuntu 8 doesnt mean anything.
<simplex> ocean_: is there an older one?
<gmap> storebeck so what can i do to accomplish this?
<oCean_> !ppc | simplex
<OrEvA> storbeck : how
<ubottu> simplex: please see above
<storbeck> gmap: check with #apache for more info
<user___> kriscolt: apt-cache search codec
<meho_r> mykz: maybe someone on ubuntuforums will answer. Be patient
<TMN> will xinerama let me use two monitors with different resolution (ati proprietary)
<storbeck> OrEvA: how what?
<simplex> ocean_: it didnt work
<brett_h> is there a proper way to edit sudoers non-interactively?  I want a provisioning script to change the file, visudo won't do
<Ubuntuuu2> arvind_khadri:  what does it matter which ubuntu?
<anatashinu> what do i do with scp for directories with spaces?
<mykz> ok thanks meho_r
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple yeah it's an nvidia geforce 6150 LE
<kriscolt> simplex: i'm running ppc ubuntu
<mykz> i'm going to maybe give it another go in a min
<arvind_khadri> Ubuntuuu2, sorry i dont know about your problem
<storbeck> anatashinu: file\ with\ space.txt
<meho_r> mykz: sorry for not being of much help
<anatashinu> ok
<simplex> kriscolt: cool! could you give me a link?
<Ubuntuuu2> arvind_khadri:  ok, its ubuntu 7.10
<OrEvA> storbeck : how do i chane it do new login manager
<storbeck> OrEvA: you type in the new path with your keyboard
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: Try Applications > System Tools > NVIDIA X Server Settings. If it doesn't exist, install the nvidia-settings package and try again
<dustin> hey, does anyone know why when I go to hardware drivers and try to activate my nvidia graphics driver it opens up and shows downloading and installing 0% then disappears instantly?  i cant get my nvidia driver installed D:
<anatashinu> thank you so much storbeck, you were VERY helpful
<anatashinu> =)
<storbeck> np anatashinu
<storbeck> !nvidia | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JanKunder> Hi. Is in 8.10 something like inittab in Lenny? Is possible to boot in CLI in 8.10? How?
<storbeck> JanKunder: Yes @ your second question
<wizz3> hi, does anyone know how i change the permissions for my external hdd so it works with users and not just with root (im using ubuntu 8.10)?
<storbeck> Remove all display managers you have installed
<f0urtyfive> hrmmmm... My windows in ubuntu have no borders
<f0urtyfive> and I cant resize or move them...
<storbeck> wizz3: sudo chown -R youruser /mnt/externalhdd/
<storbeck> f0urtyfive: type in a terminal: metacity --replace
<user___> wizz3: for a permanent solution: man fstab
<oCean_> wizz3: if external hdd is ntfs, use umask option in fstab
<mykz> yay i have a reply on the forums :)
<wizz3> storbeck: how do i see what to write in "external hdd" ?
<Hell-Razor> all i have to say is ubuntu sucks, it shouldnt be called linux
<shminux> how do I apt-get from a specific location?
<MindVirus> When will I have Python 2.6?
<Hell-Razor> it should be called a piece of shit operating system
<giovani> Hell-Razor: stop trolling, and leave
<felixclase> hola idiotas
<storbeck> wizz3: ls /mnt
<user___> Hell-Razor: shut up
<JanKunder> storbeck, but how can I boot into CLI if I have Ubuntu with Gnome, not server version? There is no inittab ..
<JanKunder> storbeck, anyway, ty for giving me hope :)
<felixclase> saben español putos american
<storbeck> JanKunder: sudo echo "" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<magcius> Dammit... who gave me that MIDI page?
<storbeck> I did
<JanKunder> storbeck, many thanks
<storbeck> np JanKunder
<MindVirus> When will Python 2.6 exist in the repositories?
<giovani> JanKunder: inittab was replaced by upstart -- go into /etc/event.d/
<magcius> storbeck: I ran qsynth, and it froze my computer.
<wizz3> storbeck: hmmm... no such file or directory
<magcius> storbeck: supposedly it was looking for ALSA. I'm running OSS4.
<JanKunder> giovani, I'll try, ty
<shminux> how do I apt-get from a specific location?
<f0urtyfive> storbeck: Thnx, metacity was missing, apt-get install and the --repace fixed it.
<giovani> shminux: you change your apt sources?
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, hw much is your ram
<storbeck> np f0urtyfive
<magcius> storbeck: I had to restart right now.
<storbeck> wizz3: maybe check /media
<shminux> no way to give the path on command line?
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple do i have to plug the second monitor in first, or after i install the drivers?
<storbeck> glad it's fixed, magcius
<magcius> storbeck: it's not fixed. I still can't listen to MIDI.
<storbeck> oh
<invisibleninja> When I click on Windows Network, I am getting "failed to retrieve list from server". What could be the cause? Using Intrepid Ibex.
<mobodo> changing my sources.list back to hardy/gutsy didn't make it :-/ I guess I'm not supposed to use older packages with a newer ubuntu
<mykz> panesar_sandeep_ my ram is 1 Gig
<magcius> storbeck: the program made the OS unresponsive. Neither Ctrl+Alt+Backspace nor Ctrl+Alt+1 worked.
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: Assuming you're already using the Nvidia proprietary driver, as long as the monitor is connected before you try to log-in (when GDM/KDM starts) the monitor will be detected and you can configure it once logged in
<magcius> err... s/1/F1
<giovani> shminux: nope, that's not how apt works -- you're not downloading a single file, you'll downloading lots of metadata from the repository ahead of time
<storbeck> Weird, sorry magcius
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple thanks
<mykz> i'm just doing a md5 thing now :)
<storbeck> I've never had any issues with midi, so I can't help. I only know that there is a !midi command for ubottu :)
<shminux> now I miss windows... just d/l and double-click
<invisibleninja> hello anyone?
<wizz3> storbeck: ok, tried it , now it says "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the
<wizz3> external FUSE library"
<shminux> oh well
<Ubuntuuu2> invisibleninja:  Hi someone
<storbeck> Nice
<storbeck> wizz3: refer to the fstab suggestions earlier
<invisibleninja> any explanation for "failed to retrieve list from server" on clicking Windows Network?
<wizz3> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, i had a same prob a few months back, there was a prob with my CD, have you checked the installation media for error???
<sdf2> anybody have any guide, how to set up an usb soundcard to work with ubuntu 8.10?
<storbeck> invisibleninja: the server might be down
<storbeck> sdf2: asoundconf
<sdf2> 9 hours of messing and its still not working as i want
<sdf2> when i try asoundconf list
<sdf2> it does not list my usb soundcard
<olmari> Okay I have an problem with jaunty netboot installation
<porter1> Anyone know howI force ld to search blib32 for libraries?
<porter1> lib32*
<storbeck> olmari: This isn't the correct room for jaunty
<oCean_> olmari: join #ubuntu+1
<ar3ac> buona sera
<user___> sdf2: you could pastebin your dmesg and we have a look at it
<porter1> Instead of using just /usr/lib
<storbeck> Pastin your lspci as well
<storbeck> lscpi *
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, there is an option to check cd for defects in the boot menu, try that
<wizz3> storbeck: how long ago was this fstab discussion, ?
<storbeck> oops, it was lspci. hehe
<storbeck> wizz3: sudo chown -R youruser /mnt/externalhdd/
<storbeck> ehh. disregard that ^
<oshua86> hello guys, do you guys know if there is a channel for IRSSI?
<invisibleninja> storbeck: you mean the Samba server?
<sdf2> btw i tryed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506
<LjL> oshua86: #irssi
<user___> oshua86: sure just try it
<sdf2> installed all the packages and set things
<storbeck> 14:10   oCean_: wizz3: if external hdd is ntfs, use umask option in fstab
<mykz> panesar_sandeep_
<mykz> i've tried that
<mykz> just black screens
<mykz> same as install
<storbeck> mykz: What kind of computer do you have?
<oshua86> thanks
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, wat happens if u try to login via live cd mode??
<mykz> compaq 6720s
<mykz> is my laptop
<mykz> login via live CD
<mykz> panesar_sandeep_ can you explain how i do this
<mykz> i'm using the alternative disk right now
<mykz> v8.10
<sdf2> http://pastebin.com/d8c0b39
<simion314> hi, i need a hint about sharing files between two ubuntu computers, a wiki page or a program
<storbeck> sdf2: Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, hmmm
<user___> sdf2: maybe incomplete c&paste?
<storbeck> !ftp simion314
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp simion314
<storbeck> !ftp | simion314
<ubottu> simion314: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<user___> its http://pastebin.com/d8c0b839
<sdf2> http://pastebin.com/d4402a070
<hunt577> I am a newbie to Ubuntu, have always had Windows.  I just got an Acer Aspire 6930 laptop, first time on Vista and its just too clunky and it bogs down this nice lap top so I want to try Ubuntu, but I want to try it without erasing Vista incase I need to get it back
<LjL> simion314: nfs is an option
<mykz> panesar_sandeep_ i've at this all day sat in the efnet channel
<LjL> !nfs > simion314    (simion314, see the private message from ubottu)
<mykz> until i tried here
<LjL> simion314: samba is another option although it's mostly made to talk to windows computers (/msg ubottu samba)
<eseven73> !wubi | hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<panesar_sandeep_> !efnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efnet
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple i apt-get installed nvidia-settings but it's still not showing in applicaitons->system tools
<hunt577> thank you ubottu
<LjL> simion314: but anyway i do believe - although i don't use GNOME so i don't really know - that there's something about it either in the preferences, or when you right click and hit Proprieties on a directory
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: run it with: gksudo nvidia-settings
<mykz> panesar_sandeep efnet is like freenode :P
<mykz> just an irc network
<chazco> Hi... is there a remote desktop style system for Ubuntu? ie, allows full screen resolution of the desktop. Tried VNC (no fullscreen) and SSH with X tunneling (only one application at a time). Any suggestions?
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: Hmmm... try launching it via Alt+F2 and then "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<sdf2> actually i did dmesg in terminal
<sdf2> anc can't see more
<hunt577> ubottu I already burned the ubuntu image onto a CD-R but not sure how to get in BIOS to install it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hunt577> I hit F1 when my computer it takes me to a screen but says nothing about ubuntu
<hunt577> starts*
<simion314> LjL, if i go to network i see only windows network, do i need to start  samba manualy in the other computer? i can acces windows but not ubuntu
<eseven73> chazco: tightvncviewer should have full screen
<chazco> homeskill - nvidia-xsettings should be under System->Administration i think (not apps->system tools)
<ActionParsnip1> hunt577: read the screen after reboot, you need to enter setup, try del, f10 anf f1
<oCean_> !xdmcp | chazco
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple ok i ran it and it says 'you dont appear to be using the nvidia x driver. please edit yoru x config file and restart the x server'
<ubottu> chazco: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<sdf2> actually my actual problem is that i can't make teamspeak(oss) play sound with alsa-oss wrapper
<guntbert> eseven73: why do you recommend wubi instead of a live CD?
<oCean_> chazco: and also: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/RemoteAccess#Remote_Login_via_XDMCP
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, the live cd installer can complete the process in less than fifteen minutes. It does this by copying the installed system from the cd to the target partition on the disk.That’s an order of magnitude faster than the alternate installer.The alternate installer installs each package individually and usually takes about forty or fifty minutes longer than the live cd installer. Sure the...
<panesar_sandeep_> ...live cd take a minute or two longer to boot, but it still comes out to being way faster using the live cd.
<chazco> oCean & eseven73 - Thanks, will look into them :)
<satch5150> hi all - I can't seem to update my fiesty server (no X11 on it btw) - keep getting 404 not found errors no matter what mirrors i use
<eseven73> thats a very good question guntbert, i just woke up , good catch :)
<eseven73> you're welcome chazco
<user___> sdf2: hmm, l210, but no clue if its relevant or how it could be fixed
<LjL> simion314: yeah, you have to do stuff on the serving computer... let me try to look it up
<sdf2> :(
<satch5150> anyone have any suggestions ?
<homeskill> chazco you're right, it's under system->administration->NVIDIA X Server Settings
<MightyTweek> hunt577: If you're using Wubi you don't need to boot from the CD, just insert it while Windows is running and it should let you run the installer
<guntbert> eseven73: ;-)
<oCean_> satch5150: are you using the old-releases repos?
<eseven73> no dont use wubi, guntbert is correct get a live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: Ahhh, you haven't installed the Nvidia proprietary driver. You need to install it from the Restricted Drivers manager
<sdf2> and i installed like 80+ packages for nothing
<mykz> panesar_sandeep_ i have tried the live cd same problem
<sdf2> makes me sick
<satch5150> I guess I was, but I tried the mirrors from internode i believe it was
<satch5150> same thing
<panesar_sandeep_> satch5150, try pinging to the server, 404 is usually a host not found error
<oshua86> .
<panesar_sandeep_> mykz, hmmm
<user___> sdf2: have you worked through http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=faq&cat=client&rate=47#howto_fix_alsa_problems
<mykz> reason why i used the alt disk
<satch5150> they ping
<satch5150> 91.189.88.31
<guntbert> panesar_sandeep: 404 is "not found on this server"
<eseven73> ok i got a question of my own, Im looking for a good backup system that can create compressed archives and automatically burn them to DVD, so far ive only found solutions for backing up to another hdd or tape...
<oCean_> satch5150: is that old-releases repo?
<satch5150> that one is, yea
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<storbeck> eseven73: It's not hard to write a script to do that
<LjL> simion314: ok, it should be like this: install the "samba" package first (sudo apt-get install samba), then right click on a folder that you want to share, and select "Sharing options". it should be straightforward from then on
<eseven73> storbeck: im not a scripter
<storbeck> eseven73: Give me a few minutes and I'll write one for you
<Tetracomm> How can I control the voltage of my serial port? If I can't control the serial port voltage, then how do I control my parallel port voltage? (or amperage, whatever)
<storbeck> What do you want to backup?
<panesar_sandeep> guntbert, sorry, meant same thing but wasn't precise, sorry
<eseven73> storbeck:  /home and /root
<satch5150> ok, so, where can I get a list of mirrors, or a complete sources.list file, known to work ?
<oCean_> satch5150: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: all youd do is run the backup app to create the file, then the next line would be to burn the cd
<mykz> right time for some beers
<user___> Tetracomm: also try #debian and #linux (dont mention ubuntu at first hand ..)
<mykz> thanks for all the help guys
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<oCean_> satch5150: there's the working sources.list
<homeskill> how do you restart the x server? ctrl+alt+backspace?
<eseven73> ActionParsnip1: assuming i can script
<panesar_sandeep> mykz, is your prob solved??
<satch5150> oCean_: Gutsy though ?
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: can you use terminal?
<mykz> <panesar_sandeep nope
<satch5150> not that I wouldn't love to upgrade, I would
<mykz> i'm close to giving up
<eseven73> I would hope so ActionParsnip1 ;)
<storbeck> ok eseven73, give me a few minutes
<oCean_> satch5150: you have to go through gutsy
<satch5150> to intrepid in fave
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: then you can script
<satch5150> fact
<eseven73> storbeck:  ok
<panesar_sandeep> mykz, don't worry, m still workin on it, u go n hv your beer...
<oCean_> !feisty | satch5150
<ubottu> satch5150: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<eseven73> ActionParsnip1: bah that's not very helpful advice :(
<oCean_> satch5150: meaning, you *have* to upgrade
<mykz> panesar_sandeep just post to my thread if you work anything out
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: create a text file with   #!/bin/bash      at the top, then type a list of commands to execute like a program.
<mykz> and big thanks for help dude
<dopplerdeffect> Is there a way to set up my .ssh/config file to execute a command on the remote machine on connect? (I found LocalCommand in the documentation but no mention of remote)
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: then chmod +x the fileand it is a script
<panesar_sandeep> mykz, okay
<satch5150> ok, so upgrading is just a matter of getting the sources.list from whatever distro I want to upgrade to ?
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: thats literally all thereis to it
<eseven73> ActionParsnip1: ok so what would be the command to put the tar on a dvd?
<Sarge_TJ> Hey, anyone familiar with mySQL? I'm just wondering which packages i need to install to get mySQL up and running?
<LjL> Sarge_TJ: mysql-server and quite possibly mysql-client would be a good start
<oCean_> Sarge_TJ: "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" . Done
<LjL> !lamp > Sarge_TJ    (Sarge_TJ, see the private message from ubottu)
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: create an iso of the file and you can use cdrecord which will burn a cd at command line
<braddcadd> anyone know the latest on any "netflix watch now" hacks
<homeskill> how can i tell if i'm using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<syntropy> how can i get this tutorial to work? http://tinyurl.com/csq2uq
<Sarge_TJ> Allright, thanks guys. I first tried installing only the mysql-client, and it didn't obviously work that well...
<eseven73> ActionParsnip1: will that burn DVD?
<ActionParsnip1> syntropy: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> eseven73: sure
<eseven73> ok
<syntropy> LOL
<ActionParsnip1> syntropy: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<eseven73> ActionParsnip1: thanks ill check it out
<user___> homeskill: maybe lsmod
<syntropy> ActionParsnip1: not much.
<Rocket101> hello  iam  have  some  strang issuse   with with  icon's
<ActionParsnip1> syntropy: then why paste it in the official ubuntu support channel?
<dn5a-b> hey people
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LjL> syntropy: you do that again, you get banned
<dn5a-b> there is a cool tool for gnome called googlizer
<syntropy> ActionParsnip1: because there are a lot of people in here and i'm looking for some lulz
<syntropy> anway
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: If it's in use you'll see something like: "[    0.098197] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia""
<syntropy> it's boring here
<eseven73> luckly i use NoScript, so i didnt get rick rolled :P
<ActionParsnip1> syntropy: take it to offtopic then, this is a support channel
<dn5a-b> i was wondering if you guys know of any dictionarizer of a sort i could put on a tool bar?
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple thanks. also it's sayi i need to run 'nvidia-xconfig' but i dont seem to have it
<dn5a-b> anyone knows?
<spitz> whats the off topic room?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple that grep turned up nothing, how can i install the nvidia X driver?
<eseven73> dn5a-b:  actually there is, right click on the panel then Add to Panel
<Rocket101> any one can help in small thing  iam  have  all file .conf changed to be with  exe icon
<eseven73> you'll see dictionary
<user___> dn5a-b: apt-cache search dictionary
<Xonnie316> hey people
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: From the System > Administration > Restricted Drivers (or Hardware Drivers) option
<Xonnie316> i need help
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | Xonnie316
<ubottu> Xonnie316: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: wassup
<Xonnie316> just installed ubuntu for the 1st time
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: ask the room and it will reply
<dn5a-b> user___: i'll try. Thank you.
<Xonnie316> and i want to know if i didn't lose my windows vista
<Xonnie316> because i can't access the C:/ folder through Ubuntu
<Xonnie316> when I installed it, i chose the first partition, not manual
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: run sudo fdisk -l    if you see an ntfs partition then most likely vista will still be on there
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: oh, thats not sounding great
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple i went there but it just says 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<Xonnie316> where do i do the run sudo fdisk -|
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: in terminal
<Xonnie316> new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal | Xonnie316
<ubottu> Xonnie316: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<satch5150> thanks everyone
<homeskill> IntuitiveNipple but it's not shwoing me a list of drivers to install either
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: what does lspci | grep -i vga say?
<Xonnie316> so is it just "run sudo fdisk"
<Xonnie316> or "run sudo fdisk -|"
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: without the word run
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: You maybe need to enable the Restricted drivers repository. System > Administration > Software Sources
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 that says '00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: sudo fdisk -l
<PC_Nerd> Banshee - its music directory is the same as itunes (data partition) but it wont load album and artist info (form the path) for any of the .wav files  any ideaS
<PC_Nerd> ?
<dn5a-b> eseven73: i'm not sure whether we're talking bout the same thing. I have dictionary on my toolbar, but i have to turn it on and then copy paste the word. In googlizer, i can just mark any text and click on it, and it'll conduct automatic search that's so unbelievably time saving, i'd say the best tool ever. I need dictionary-one, where i could just mark the text and click on it, and it will show definition right away.
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: you can copy / paste to the terminal
<eseven73> dn5a-b:  ok then try google desktop then
<Xonnie316> sudo fdisk -|
<PC_Nerd> * and rythmbox had the same isssue
<Xonnie316> oh ok now it brings up a list of directories
<Tylerdurden> can someone help me with my video drivers on ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: looks like it uses the intel driver  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/266965
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: sudo fdisk minus ell
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: thats how its said
<ActionParsnip1> Xonnie316: it will show you your partitions
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 cra i thought it was nvidia, im thinkin of my other computer :(
<TuxMan1> hi
<Xonnie316> oh ok on the C:/, that it used to be in the past
<TuxMan1> If I have a source program , which I ran configure & make for it , and I want to erase all the objects which 'make' created ,how do I do it???
<storbeck> eseven73: http://pastebin.com/d1ababdf3
<Xonnie316> it says linux, extended, and linux swap / solaris
<sirjoebob> hey all. i was wondering if anyone knew how to make mono stop asking for default keyring password whenever I log in?
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: yep, lspci will telll you what is in the pc
<storbeck> That's not tested, but it should work
<storbeck> You'll need to install dvdrecord if you don't have it already
<Xonnie316> /dev/sda1
<Xonnie316> /dev/sda2
<Xonnie316> /dev/sda5
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 will i be able to run dual monitors on my laptop running an intel video card?
<felixsulla> Does anyone know how to change Konversations default browser when you're running Gnome?
<storbeck> whoops
<TuxMan1> If I have a source program , which I ran configure & make for it , and I want to erase all the objects which 'make' created ,how
<storbeck> it needs work, 1 sec
<pjsturgeon> Wake on Lan is failing. I have the computer fully off and try to use a mac client i know to work on other machines (have tried onprevious home networks) and this machine does not wake. I have run ethtool and my mobo supports it, i have even set the enable command to run on boot and have checked it is always enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> homeskill: :D
<pjsturgeon> where am i going wrong?
<sirjoebob> felixsulla: go to system>preferences>preferred applications
<storbeck> http://pastebin.com/d43672168
<IntuitiveNipple> pjsturgeon: I've seem some bugs recently with WoL getting disabled at halt.
<_VIM_> storbeck: ok ty (im eseven73)
<felixsulla> sirjoebob: FireFox is already the default there
<storbeck> ah ok
<TuxMan1> If I have a source program , which I ran configure & make for it , and I want to erase all the objects which 'make' created , how do I delete all the things that 'make' created??
<storbeck> it may need some tweaking, but it should work
<pjsturgeon>  IntuitiveNipple disabled at halt?
<sirjoebob> felixsulla: you can change it to whatever program you want
<felixsulla> I want it to be Firefox, but under Konversation it loads Opera :/
<IntuitiveNipple> pjsturgeon: Yes, let me find the bug. It may have been specific to Jaunty but I'm pretty sure it was more widespread
<otacon> hey guys, i need help concerning the command line for application installation (compile-link) thing, i dont wanna use the application manager anymore !! I have a tar ball extracted to desktop in a directorie
<hewb> part
<pjsturgeon> im on interpeid, but who knows
<pjsturgeon> intrepid* :$
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<otacon> ActionParsnip1:: whats this ?
<felixsulla> I'm curious about Tuxmans question, too, how do you remove what make makes?
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: if you are compiling, you need a compiler + libs
<storbeck> make uninstall
<otacon> ok!
<otacon> and then the make would work properly ?
<storbeck> it should
<ActionParsnip1> o!pase
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guntbert> TuxMan1: that is not an ubuntu support question exactly :)
<sdf2> is there any way to disable an integrated soundcard in a laptop?
<otacon> ActionParsnip1: got it, now i have my directory on my desktop. what should I do to install it, when i type make, it gets pretty confusing
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: read the readme and install files
<sdf2> actually i don't see any options in bios
<sdf2> to disable it
<storbeck> sdf2: disable the module in the kernel
<otacon> ActionParsnip1: where did it go actually...
<sdf2> how?
<storbeck> sdf2: That's a little too complex to get into via irc
<user___> sdf2: you need to "blacklist" the kernel module
<otacon> 
<DIFH-iceroot> sdf2: disable the soundcard in the bios is the easiest way
<IntuitiveNipple> pjsturgeon: See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=wake+on+lan&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_
<IntuitiveNipple> no_package=
<pjsturgeon> cheers
<sdf2> i'm in the bios
<sdf2> but i don't see anything related to soundcard
<satch5150> hi all, im back :) - do-release-upgrade is failing, says it can't download the prequistes
<IntuitiveNipple> pjsturgeon: I *think* (but am not sure) that #324295 might be what I noticed
<user___> sdf2: maybe ask in #hardware or a channel like that
<storbeck> satch5150: What are you upgrading to?
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: where did what go?
<sdf2> nah i simply go and reinstall my ubuntu
<sdf2> it worked better wihtout my messing...
<user___> sdf2: :-)
<akuarius> ciao a tutti
<otacon> ActionParsnip1: when i install the install-essential pack i dont know where it went. like by default where should it go so i can i find it and read the read me file...
<otacon> lol
<sdf2> i went into a bounch of unknown pulse audio package installing deadzone to my head
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: yu dont have to worry where it is, its on your system and you can use t freely
<sdf2> btw
<user___> otacon: dpkg -L essential-package-name lists the files it installed
<satch5150> storeback: 7.04 -> 7.10
<sdf2> if i plug in my usb soundcard after the system is booted up
<Otacon22> ghgh
<sdf2> does it see it?
<otacon> ok !
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: you just need to run through the building instructions in the file you extracted
<akh3n4t0n> hi; can anyone, please, tell me to which "gnome's bluetooth manager" [the bluetooth icon in the tray] belongs? i can't check it myself as i'm not near my ubuntu system; thanks
<storbeck> otacon: maybe
<ActionParsnip1> otacon: same way you have firefox installed but you dont know where it is or what files it uses to run, it just runs
<akh3n4t0n> which package
<storbeck> sdf2: maybe**
<satch5150> any clues what's wrong ?
<homeskill> i just plugged my lcd monitor into my laptop's vga port, right now it's mirroring the same screen on both minotors by my separate lcd monitor is making loud sounds, will it break it and what should i do?
<akh3n4t0n> can someone take a look and tell me which package contains the bluetooth icon/applet in the tray? thanks
<akh3n4t0n> can someone take a look and tell me which package contains the bluetooth applet in the tray [for the default gnome/ubuntu install] ? thanks
<zash> ~$ dpkg -S `which bluetooth-applet `
<zash> bluez-gnome: /usr/bin/bluetooth-applet
<akh3n4t0n> zash, thanks
<zash> np
<kindofabuzz> anyone know where i can get a whole pack of emerald themes?
<akh3n4t0n> zash, i am not near my ubuntu system and i couldn't do that; thanks man, you saved my day
<zash> :D
<Guest88690> so if you activate a hardware driver for video and your monitor doesnt come back....options?
<user___> why does apt-cache search bluetooth | pastebinit not work?
<joshp> whats my sound device if its not /dev/dsp?
<shminux> trying to find luasql for dapper... any suggestions?
<satch5150> let me restate my problem, I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 server to 7.10, do-release-upgrade is failing, saying it can't download the prerequisites, can someone help ?
<ActionParsnip1> !7.10
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Guest88690> I heard the ubuntu click clock and now all i see is that my monitor is in power saver mode......options?  total reinstall.....I hope not
<jtaji> satch5150: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<EDinNY> I seem to be having update problems.  I tried googleing but can't find the answer.  It says "Not all updates can be installed"
<satch5150> yea, that's the page i've been following
<Guest88690> thats funny..last time I installed the driver it worked fine..in 32 bit that is
<green91> Is it normal for processors with hyperthreading to show up as 2 processors under /proc/cpuinfo ?
<oshua86> oshua86
<satch5150> everything works til I run do-release-upgrade
<joshp> im trying to get gtick to work, i have to tell it where my sound device is, default /dev/dsp doesnt work
<satch5150> then it fails saying it can't find the prereqs
<xiq> hello, how can i see the name of my network card?
<green91> xiq: ifconfig
<Myrtti> EDinNY: which version of Ubuntu do you run?
<xiq> thanks
<satch5150> so, I need some help beyong the info on the GutsyUpgrades page
<EDinNY> Myrtti: latest
<joshp> whats the sound device called in intrepid? its not /dev/dsp?
<Myrtti> EDinNY: be more spesific, what do you get when you type 'lsb_release -r' in terminal?
<satch5150> anyone know what might be wrong or have a suggestion I can try ?
<erUSUL> joshp: /dev/snd/*
<cmorgan> green91: i think it is normal
<EDinNY> Myrtti: 	8.10
<Myrtti> EDinNY: ok
<joshp> thanks
<xiq> green91: it doesnt show the name
<EDinNY> Myrtti: my guess is that the problem is in the kde updates
<erUSUL> satch5150: i suspect is becouse 7.04 is no longer supported...
<Rocket101> any one can help in small thing  iam  have  all file .conf changed to be with  exe icon
<erUSUL> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<green91> xiq: what name exactly are you looking for?
<satch5150> according to the GutsyUpgrades page it should still work
<green91> cmorgan: thanks. I was wondering why my dual proc server was listing 4 processors and figured it had to do with hyperthreading.
<xiq> green91: i use xubuntu and windows xp, and on xp my "ethernet card" doesnt install so i need the name to download the drivers
<nivalis> EDinNY, try apt-cache update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cmorgan> green91: i see two entries here with a core 2 duo but i recall seeing two entries with a p4 single core
<EDinNY> nivalis: do I want to do a dist upgrade?
<hunt577> I burnt the CD Image for Ubuntu on a CD-R blank CD.  I have an Acer Aspire 6930 laptop with Windows Vista, when I restart my computer I hit Delete and it comes up with "Windows Boot System" but the only Operating System listed is Windows Vista
<nivalis> well, i dont know :)
<cmorgan> green91: is hyperthreading removed from the core2 series? that might explain the difference
<satch5150> googling for the problem suggested proxying could be a problem, im behind a soho router firewall, but not using proxying on anything else to access the web
<hunt577> Did ubuntu not burn onto the CD properly?
<green91> xiq: you can use lspci to show devices on your pci bus, gives the exact model of the cards on my machine.
<homeskill> i just plugged my lcd monitor into my laptop's vga port, right now it's mirroring ubuntu linux, ie the same screen on both monitors but my separate lcd monitor is making loud buzzing sounds, will it break my monitor and what should i do?
<xiq> thank you
<green91> cmorgan: quick research shows no core2 cpus support hyperthreading
<jatt> hi I do want to change my hostname dynamically how can I do it? My laptop gets a dynamically assigned IP and I am registered to no-ip.com which maps a hostname to that IP address
<cmorgan> green91: ahh, so yeah that explains the difference
<xiq> green91: it says nvidia mcp51
<GenesisOrion> Hi there.
<GenesisOrion> ¿Somebody from Mexico?
<arooni_____> how do i pair my motorola bluetooth headphones (s9) with my pc, such that i can hear audio from my computer on it?
<green91> xiq: as the ethernet? I know there were a few mobos with nvidia chips that had also had nvidia ethernet.
<user___> GenesisOrion: google ubuntu irc channel mexika i believe there is
<GenesisOrion> Yes thanks, I only was asking for somebody from Mexico.
<hunt577> Can someone help me with the installation of ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 6930?  I have already burnt the image onto a CD-R
<xiq> green91: i run xub on ram, maybe thats why. in hardware drivers section, the nonfree driver is Atheros
<GenesisOrion> <hunt577> Google it man, it's very easy
<_VIM_> storbeck: the last line concerns me the most, but the permissons issue should be easily solved by just adding a sudo infront of the commands no? http://paste.ubuntu.com/124428/
<xiq> green91: no wait, atheros wlan card
<green91> xiq: so you're trying to find the windows driver for your ethernet?
<jango> linux rulez
<xiq> green91: yes, but i needed to find the name via linux ;D
<erUSUL> jatt: with the command "hostname"
<johan12> here's the deal: accidently update mbr through paragon partiton manager, and now i get my comp can't find grub, what do i do?
<green91> xiq: gotcha. my asus board has nvidia ethernet on it.. you may be better off to find the driver by the model # of your mobo honestly
<erUSUL> xiq: lshw -C Network
<erUSUL> !grub | johan12
<ubottu> johan12: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xiq> green91: oh thank you
<erUSUL> xiq: nvida bundless all the drivers for its mobos in the nforce driver... afaik
<amaurea> hello, I seem to have a package dependency problem. I keep getting told that there are upgrades available, but the upgrade manager won't actually install them, telling me to fix broken packages first. how do I do this?
<xiq> erUSUL: thank you very much!!
<mchelen1> how can my bluetooth headset play sounds? it is paired and a2dp enabled with blueman
<johan12> erUSUL: thx u very much
<erUSUL> amaurea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<shagohod>  what package has xfburn
<ActionParsnip1> !ifo xfburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifo xfburn
<ActionParsnip1> !find xfburn
<ubottu> Found: xfburn
<shagohod> nvm found it
<redvamp128> amaurea:  if that does not work then try sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<amaurea> erUSUL: thank you, running it now. I'll see what happens
<zertyuio> hi
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, that page seems really out of date, is there no way to get bluetooth audio with editing config files?
<green91> !ifo pico
<brandon_> how do i run a ./config
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifo pico
<hunt577> Anyone have any advice regarding ubuntu installation?  Have burnt the image onto a CD-R but when I go into Windows Boot System after pressing Delete on startup the only option I have is Windows Vista and Ubuntu is not listed
<erUSUL> amaurea: no problem
<ActionParsnip1> !info xfburn
<ubottu> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (intrepid), package size 247 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<ActionParsnip1> shagohod: ^
<erUSUL> hunt577: you should configure the bios to boot from cdrom first
<tmg1|riemann> hunt577: you'll need to tell your bios to boot your cdr
<dustin> i am using the default wireless connection that comes with a fresh ubuntu 8.10 and my signal strength is very very weak.. i am downloading at 10-25kb/s when i should be at about 900k/1.2mb average - is there something wrong with this default driver?
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: if theres a guide to walk you through the config files, i'd use it
<hunt577> how do I do that?
<redvamp128> brandon_:  do you have build essentials installed? sounds like you are trying to compile
<tmg1|riemann> hunt577: depends on your computer somewhat, but usually there's a 'press f1 to enter system' when you're booting
<tmg1|riemann> right when it's doing the memory checking most likely
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, thats the closest found, however it seems absurd you can't use bluetooth audio in intrepid with gui
<hunt577> oh ok and make the cd drive option 1 under boot menu?
<brandon_> um hold on i will brb im using windows right now
<zertyuio> i cant able to boot to my ubuntu
<erUSUL> hunt577: enter your bios setup and change boot order... or enter into the boot menu (it may be one in you bios) and boot from the cdrom
<tmg1|riemann> either that or your cdr is defectively burned
<erUSUL> hunt577: yes
<Henri> Hey does anyone know a good way to boot of an external CD drive?
<brandon_> and idk if i have it installed
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: some things are easier setting up without a gui app
<hunt577> oh ok got it
<hunt577> thanks guys your a lot of help!
<tmg1|riemann> Henri: bios either supports it, needs firmware, or doesn't
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: if yu are so averse to conf file editting then keep it as a backup
<tmg1|riemann> imho
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, not for alot of people
<amaurea> erUSUL: hm, that produces some messages about unknown media types. they don't seem to be fatal though. is it normal?
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: if it works then run with it
<Guest88690> so if your restricted video drivers from nvidia dont work and you get a black screen is there anyway to recover without reinstall of whole box?
<Henri> How do I find out if my BIOS supports it?
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, there is no guide for using gui found so far
<zertyuio> hi there
<zertyuio> i can't log in to my ubuntu
<tmg1|riemann> is there a key to go into/out of sleep mode in gnome/xorg?  Because after about 5 minutes of being logged in i'm being kicked into some kind of sleep mode...
<Henri> Or, if there is any firmware to download.
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: samba is a great example where conf file editting is easier than gui, specially people who use ssh
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: when did this start?
<erUSUL> amaurea: can not tell without seeing the actual mesgs but if the configure run until completion it may be harmless
<dustin> anyone know much about ubuntu wireless? D:
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: then i guess its your only choice
<zertyuio> when i turn on my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> dustin: is it internal or usb?
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, its not though, the nautilus file sharing is much easier to config samba
<wait> .org
<zertyuio> i got a black screen where is display :
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: not if you want decent secure settings
<user___> tmg1|riemann: preferences -> screensaver could help
<erUSUL> dustin: maybe forcing a connection rate helps... « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M »
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, actually i dont mind editing files, it will be too difficult for other users though
<zertyuio> fatal server error :  could not create lock file in /tmp/.txo-lock
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, which depends on your usage, so in some cases cli is better, other times gui is fine
<zertyuio> xinit : connection reffused
<george> \quit
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: try booting into  single user mode
<zertyuio> errno 111 :
<scman> irc.netuno.com.br
<zertyuio> how to do ?
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: if they can type, they can edit files. If a gui app exists then great but if all that can be found is a conf file edit and its done, i'd run with it
<zertyuio> plz
<tmg1|riemann> you can get there through grub
<scman> join #irc.netuno.com.br
<tmg1|riemann> when the system is booting, it usually asks you to 'enter grub in 3 2 1 ' press escape then
<erUSUL> !details | zertyuio all in *one* line
<ubottu> zertyuio all in *one* line: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, its just too much hassle for an every day kind of task, there should be gui option
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: and the time taken trying to find a different guide you could have editted the file and be done rather than wasting time trying to find a gui way
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: or make your own gui for the file
<Myrtti> scman: /connect irc.netuno.com.br
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, thanks it not a waste, because ill have to do it on several computers
<user___> +1
<dustin> erUSUL: ty much man... 90%-100% signal again and me speeds are increasing =D
<dustin> it was running at 1mb previously, haha :D
<erUSUL> dustin: you will have to do it by hand everytime i'm afraid :|
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: if you have to do it on many computers you could create a script to populate the file appropriately, including the bluetooth scan
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: so editting the file is even better suited here
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: you can run the script on the systems remotely
<dustin> im kinda linux newb still, is there a boot config or something i can add that to? startup line of some sort?
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, yeah but half the point is to find an easy method so new ubuntu users can follow
<erUSUL> dustin: you can add it to /etc/rc.local
<zertyuio> do i choose recovery mode ?
<zertyuio> is it ?
<tmg1|riemann> yes
<zertyuio> tmg1|riemann:
<zertyuio> ok
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: sometimes a gui doesnt exist for some purposes
<dustin> erUSUL: and thats a startup line to prevent entering that everytime?
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: i hope you find one as a gui would be nice for new users as you say but i think in this case hands are going to have to be dirtied
<erUSUL> dustin: put « iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M » before the exit 0
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, yeah im just surprised, since its a very common task, makes me think there is an easier way im not aware of
<dustin> no need for sudo? :o
<^paradox^> quick question
<zertyuio> no i got
<zertyuio> now i got
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/15183
<zertyuio> a black screen
<brandon_> okay I am back
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: what you are saying is a bug
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: is it asking for you to login at all?
<zertyuio> yes
<cconstantine_> there are two package sets (nvidia and alsa) in feisty I want to install from intrepid, how possible is thits?
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: what happens when you try
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: so right now there is no gui
<zertyuio> root@mydesktop:#
<tmg1|riemann> so that means you logged in successfully
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, ah yes, basically it should just work out of the box, also im having trouble following that guide
<tmg1|riemann> try 'cd /tmp
<^paradox^> today i plan on upping my computer's ram from 1gig to 2gigs. under windows it was always a simple task of removing the old chip, snapping in the new one and turning on the computer and ur done
<tmg1|riemann> '
<brandon_> okay how do i run ./config
<brandon_> again
<erUSUL> dustin: could be. i'm not sure becouse at the time that file is run your wifi connection is not up and may have no effect
<^paradox^> would it be the same under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: ive not paired bluetooth as i find bluetooth too slow so dont use it
<user___> brandon_: whats inside config?
<cconstantine_> ^paradox^: yes
<erUSUL> dustin: no; no sudo in rc.local that file already runs as root
<dustin> k
<zertyuio> when i try what ?
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, it is for an audio headset
<brandon_> user___: its a IRCd ./config file
<dustin> when these updates finish i'll reboot and see if it works :D
<zertyuio> now i got a black screen where it written  root@mydesktop:#
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: i use my bose headset, i like sound quality
<zertyuio> what i have to do ?
<user___> brandon_: ? what does 'file ./config' give?
<zertyuio> tmg1|riemann:
<zertyuio> sorry what i have to do ?
<^paradox^> cconstantine: fantastic. lol walmart has a 2gig pny chip for $45. not a bad deal
<istvan_> I am having trouble with rose garden, why cant I make it make sound?
<cconstantine_> ^paradox^: nice :)
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, in theory you can get good quality from bt, id like to be able to alternate between my wired headphones and wireless
<ActionParsnip1> mchelen1: that guide is all i know for  that sort f thing.
<zertyuio> r u still there tmg1|riemann
<^paradox^> i was told id see a deal of improvement with the internet too. well im off then
<ENERGIZE> hey everyone i am using frostwire for a while now but i sometimes have problems with it is there a better music downloading software that anyone would recommend
<ActionParsnip1> istvan_: do you get sounds elsewhere?
<erUSUL> !p2p | ENERGIZE
<ubottu> ENERGIZE: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<homeskill> do i need to use 'envy-ng' to enable dual monitor support for my laptop running ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: no dont use envy
<mchelen1> ActionParsnip1, it seems out of date, the bluez page specifically says bluetooth-alsa is obsolete
<homeskill> my laptop has an intel video card
<brandon_> user___: i do not know what you mean so here is the ./config file > http://bizzareirc.pastebin.com/d3824f8b0
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 what should i use
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | homeskill
<ubottu> homeskill: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mchelen1> homeskill, envy is only for nvidia and ati afaik
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: make sure you install video drivers for the intel
<ActionParsnip1> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<tmg1|riemann> user___: nope, that wasn't it
<zertyuio> tmg1|riemann: I dont understand
<zertyuio> plz help
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: envy is for ati and nvidia only, mchelen1 is right
<zertyuio> i m still waiting
<homeskill> ok
<arooni_____> with ibex;  i cant get my s9 bluetooth headphones to connect to my pc... i even tried install blueman;  no luck :(
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: you're logged in
<mchelen1> brb need reboot
<tmg1|riemann> try looking at what is in /tmp
<ActionParsnip1> zertyuio: what are you trying to do
<user___> brandon_: ok, you need to read 'man $your-irc-server-program' and find out where to put the config file and how to restart the irc-server
<tmg1|riemann> is the directory itself broken?
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 when i plug a second monitor into my laptop's vga port it makes a loud buzzing sound, but i need the second monitor plugged in in order to install/configure dual monitor support.. what should i do to be safe?
<tmg1|riemann> you know, i think my problem might be a hardware issue
<tmg1|riemann> i smell dead computer :(
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: then you need to read the dual head guide
<green91> homeskill: im going to guess your resolution is wrong
<smacfarl_> so what if I download an ubuntu iso from an approved hosting location and the md5 is not even in the same ballpark?
<redvamp128> !compile | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<user___> tmg1|riemann: maybe preferences -> screensaver -> powermanagement??
<green91> or refresh rate
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: if yuo rebooot with it in does it detect?
<sdf2> do u guys recommend ubuntu 8.10 updates?
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 it detects it in the sense that it clones my screen on both monitors
<sdf2> i see 259 updates available
<Biermacht> hi guys, anyone synchronized a Symbian 9.3 Phone with Evolution??? or maybe other PIM ???
<guntbert> smacfarl_: your download got corrupted on the way :)
<ActionParsnip1> sdf2: yeah sure
<homeskill> sdf2 yes why wouldnt you want updates
<tmg1|riemann> holy crap my video card is hot
<zertyuio> how to login ?
<user___> sdf2: yes, they include sec updates
<tmg1|riemann> i think it may be overheating :/
<Cool_Nick> I know how to compile a kernel...Im only having many issues trying to compile a kernel for ubuntu.  Anyone have experience with this that could get me around some errors/issues Im dealing with (Im pretty vague cause I have tried multiple ways and each way has its own outcome...)
<zertyuio> i just got a black screen where it written  root@mydesktop:#
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: you need to install your drivers for your video card
<madmartian> how do I unlock a disk so I can burn to it?
<dustin> erUSUL: my download speeds aren't picking up past 150kb/s ish.. is there something else holding it back you think? or am I just going to have to deal with it? lol better than 10.3kb/s i guess :D
<tmg1|riemann> i just burned my hand from touching my video card <_<
<green91> Then dont do it.
<ActionParsnip1> madmartian: sudo umount /mount/point
<thiebaude> Hi ActionParsnip1
 * madmartian facepalms
<zipper> hi everyone
<madmartian> thanks ActionParsnip1
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: you are logged in
<zipper> can anyone help me
<sdf2> hi
<tmg1|riemann> as root, anyway
<ActionParsnip1> zertyuio: if you have a prompt like that you are logged in, try typing startx
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: what you want to do is see if there's anything wrong with your filesystem
<guntbert> !ask | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zipper> ok nice
<istvan_> yes, the rest of my system will make sound, but I can't get a demo in rosegarden to. help!
<madmartian> wasn't that simple, sorry
<user___> Cool_Nick: google irc ubuntu channel, then grep for developers or kernel (two of them exist afaik)
<zertyuio> doing startx
<madmartian> Session error : The drive cannot be locked (Burning CD/DVD) (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2650)
<zertyuio> it gives
<zipper> i got problem with ?ubuntu at boot
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 i have an intel 945GM video card on the laptop. where can i get the drivers
<zipper> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/toxicityj/100_1272.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> zertyuio: that will start the graphical environment. i have no idea what you are trying to do
<wizard23> can someone help me with alsa on 8.10?
<zertyuio> xauth : error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: you have the drivers installed, just xorg.conf is not configured to use them
<tmg1|riemann> wizard23: what about?
<smacfarl_> do i tried to torrent the alternate cd iso. I got to 99.93 and then it wouldn't complete i got like 80 mb straight of bad dowload bits. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/266965
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: does 'ls /tmp' give any errors?
<wizard23> i upgraded and now dont have sound
<AfterDeath> anyone know if http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7806804&type=product&id=1142293514033 will work easily and well with ubuntu/linux?
<wizard23> and a lot of my controls are gone
<Cool_Nick> user___, Im not trying to develop a kernel or any part of one...Im just trying to compile a newer version to hopefully fix a few issues I am getting
<wizard23> like when i try to open card properties on gnome alsa mixer, it crashes
<tmg1|riemann> wizard23: upgraded to a default kernel?
<zertyuio> no error
<tmg1|riemann> do you have a newish soundcard?
<wizard23> mmm maybe
<wizard23> nah intel
<zertyuio> by doing ls /tmp
<Codd> I was looking around at www.gnome-look.org and read that all I have to do is download the theme (*.tar.gz) and drag it onto the 'theme' tab of "Appearance Preferences" but every time I do it says the format is invalid, what am i doing wrong?
<wizard23> old thinkpad
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: was there anything in /tmp ?
<zertyuio> it just list everything
<wizard23> was working fine, and then an auto install
<Codd> is there another / better way of installing themes?
<wizard23> of updates broke it, wish i had read the updates, but looked like a lot of media stuff
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: what about 'ls /tmp/.whateverfileyouwrote' ?
<tmg1|riemann> or 'touch /tmp/testme'
<tmg1|riemann> any of those bring up errors?
<user___> Cool_Nick: since most (any?) of us compile kernels everyday chances are a kernel channel will help you further
<zipper> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/toxicityj/100_1272.jpg problem at ubuntu boot.
<tmg1|riemann> wizard23: sometimes another kernel has more support for your specific hardware than the default
<homeskill> how do you restart the X server?
<user___> Cool_Nick: s/compile/dont compile
<tmg1|riemann> wizard23: other times you need to run 'alsaconf', but that's not recommended
<zertyuio> ls /tmp
<guntbert> zipper: is this a fresh install?
<zertyuio> gives me
<Cool_Nick> user___, Im actually fine with compiling...just the mkinitramfs isn't making a functioning initrd
<zipper> yes its fresh install
<zertyuio> tracker-mydesktop.5627
<madmartian> !pastebin | zertyuio
<zipper> ubuntu cd boot
<ubottu> zertyuio: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tjh_> hey guys i need help installing a printer
<zertyuio> keyring-LXe2Zs
<wizard23> well i got 2.6.27-generic kernel
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: what i want to find out from you is whether or not there's undeletable, unwritable files in /tmp that are
<guntbert> !who | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zertyuio> orbit-mydesktop
<Cool_Nick> user___, or if I use the ubuntu way of compiling...then I get stuck early on with missign make file for Xen
<AfterDeath> apparently it's a WMP-300N - any ideas?
<Tjh_> it is there in the printer lists, but i give a print command  it whirrs as if it is going to print, and does nothing
<zertyuio> pulse-mydesktop
<ze__> ubuntu muito pesado em p4
<green91> Are there any good alternatives to webmin ?
<Cool_Nick> user___, which is funny since Im using git with the ubuntu site to keep it up to date
<AfterDeath> I'm looking to avoid ndiswrapper or other such complications
<zertyuio> ssh-IWJNmm5363
<guntbert> zipper: did you check the iso before burning?
<zagabar> Hi.
<homeskill> ActionParsnip1 i dont think that bug applies to me because i'm currently running my intel 945GM video card at 1280x800
<zertyuio> virtual-mydesktop.gYloTA
<zertyuio> that's all
<guntbert> !webmin | green91
<ubottu> green91: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zagabar> How can I compile a program that I downloaded?
<user___> Cool_Nick: hmm, cant be of much help sorry, you can post one problem and wait for answers. maybe someone can help
<redvamp128> !compile | zagabar
<ubottu> zagabar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zipper> guntbert yes i  did
<ze__> best distro for a pentium 4 512 mg??
<nomiculus> how do i find the ip address of a client machine i wish to put into the file 'exports' for NFS sharing pls anyone
<zagabar> hank
<zagabar> Thanks**
<eseven73> on a +RW dvd how can i delete like one file from it? I'm only seeing an option in k3b to delete entire dvd, or is this not possible?
<guntbert> zipper: ok, is your problem with the live CD too or after the installation?
<user___> Cool_Nick: i mean you are allowed to ask more then one question of course (no limits or fees stuff..), just post a concrete error message, thats what i was trying to say
<green91> guntbert: thanks. Ive still been using webmin but it had been acting strangely.
<Cool_Nick> simplified issue: How do I make a WORKING initrd? (mkinitramfs and upgrade-initramfs are not doing it. not bringing up the correct /dev/*)
<Codd> ze_; im running Jaunty right now on a p4 2.53 w/ 512mb ram .  its pretty quick with ext4 filesystem
<wizard23> tmg1|riemann: when i try to run alsa commands i get cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<ActionParsnip1> homeskill: then its ok then, read the dual head guide to setup the display
<magnetron> eseven73→ you need to use UDF filesystem or similar to be able to delet files
<zipper> guntbert: my problem with cd boot.
<Cool_Nick> user___, k, Ill go get the error and paste it here
<eseven73> magnettron but its a dvd how do i format it for that?
<Scunizi> Is there a way to "balance" split windows in terminator?
<guntbert> zipper: strange, and you really checked the image with md5sum?
<magnetron> eseven73→ how did you format it in the first place?
<redvamp128> ze__:  there is no best distro ( it all depends on what works with your hardware the best) for example I ran Intrepid and it ran but I had some issues with it (video and flash not working) but when I run hardy I don't have as many issues.
<zipper> guntbert: yes i did . even i shiped a cd from ubuntu. but there is a problem at cd boot
<Louis> Hi guys.  Just a quick question... why do some packages get "kept back" when running apt-get updgrade?  Should I be concerned about this?
<eseven73> magnetron: I used k3b, but it did not give me options, it only said something like "Format disk"
<user___> Louis: no (people will correct me, hehe)
<magnetron> eseven73→ did you format it to UDF in the first place? if not, you can't delete individual files
<benste> did so try to work with DLNA Client / Server on Ubuntu? -> Scenarion: I have got 2 ubuntu machines connected to a wifi network, musik sharing via DAAP in ryhtmbox works fine. But now I want to be able to have a video eg. WALL-E as avi on my machine and watch in on the other machine which has got a better sound and grafic system.
<Louis> user____:  thanks!  Any idea why it happens?
<eseven73> magnetron: apparently i didnt, but it did not give me any options to format it to UDF
<guntbert> zipper: did the same CD work in another computer? (you see I'm just fishing around...)
<user___> Louis: its just an effect of partial delay.. should be fixed later then automatically then
<eseven73> is there a command line way of formatting dvd's to UDF?
<zipper> guntbert: yes. cd works on another pc as well
<Louis> user___:  what's partial delay?
<ze__> Jaunty uses the last kernel version??, if so, will be as slow as ubuntu 8.10
<Codd> does any one here customize using themes?  if so how do you get them and install them?
<mib_lv1wa4> hi, i wanted to ask this in a kubuntu channel as it is not really something ubuntu specific. could a nice soul take a look at this website with Konqueror and tell me if it shows plain text or renders fine? thanks a lot! http://www.quaddicted.com/reviews/nsoe.xml
<redvamp128> !jaunty | ze__:
<ubottu> ze__:: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<guntbert> zipper: so its just this one - what about a "different" live CD (knoppix...)?
<user___> Louis: the bits and pieces shouldnt be upgraded all of them at one time
<Cool_Nick> Can I take an old initrd and mount it to upload modules from a newer kernel to it (to match the kernel I have compiled and want to run)?
<Louis> aah i see. okay thank you!
<zipper> guntbert: friend all new distros dont work . im getting same error
<wizard23> how do i role back a kernel-image?
<TriBeCa99> hi everyone, can someone tell me how to configure my samba server in ubuntu to allow a remote machine (not on the same host) to mount the shares?
<zipper> guntbert: but all old distros working
<wizard23> the newest kernel has a bug apparently with my soundcard and i want to use the older generic image
<TriBeCa99> it works fine if the machine where i'm mounting the drive is behind the same domain, but when i try to connect remotely it won't let me
<ze__> Ubuntu 8.10 and pentium 4, a little slow??
<Spirits-Sight> Are there any good program that would allow you to see a website in different resourlation (screen sizes)?
<Sartre>  /server irc.quakenet.se
<tmg1|riemann> wizard23: synaptic should allow this??
<tmg1|riemann> or do you want the pre-upgrade kernel
<redvamp128> wizard23:  if you haven't removed them = you sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the lines the of the non working kernel
<mib_lv1wa4> Spirits-Sight: there are firefox addons for that i think
<tmg1|riemann> wizard23: what redvamp128 sayd
<user___> Spirits-Sight: i heard they have online webservices for this, not so much desktop based
<guntbert> zipper: strange, please ask your question to the channel again (without a nickname in front) - I'm out of guesses :-(
<wizard23> cool thanks, im going to try that
<zipper> guntbert: friend i researched this problem by nvidia card. but i tryed everything but no way for my comp
<gescape> hi
<diogo> hi
<benste> someone ever tried DLNA on ubuntu?
<redvamp128> wizard23:  also you may want to coment out the recovery for that kernel as well
<diogo> hi
<ze__> Diogo, português
<ze__> '
<gescape> I wonder why there are no 8.04.2 dvd ISOs available ???
<Spirits-Sight> user___: do you know of a name www address mib_lv1wa4 do you by any chance know where I could look for such
<diogo> eu sou
<diogo> sou brasileiro
<diogo> como sabe?
<user___> Spirits-Sight: sorry no, i think you already have the right keywords for a potential google search
<redvamp128> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<user___> Spirits-Sight: found by yourself
<mib_lv1wa4> Spirits-Sight: http://browsershots.org/ is handy. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1985 what you want :)
<diogo> valeu!
<ze__> Diogo, sabes se existe alguma versão mais leve para um pentium 4 com 512 ram, instalei o 8.10 e isto arrasta-se?
<zipper> who is best in this chanell to fix my problem http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/toxicityj/100_1272.jpg
<user___> zipper: too late for us, file a bug in launchpad against the kernel
<mib_lv1wa4> Spirits-Sight: actually check out the comments on that addon page: just enter this in your address bar to get a window or 800x600 for example: javascript:window.resizeTo(800,600)
<tmg1|riemann> aha my video card fan isn't moving. not clogged with dust. i wonder if it moves in windows
<nomiculus> how do i find out what 'hostname' or ip address to put into /etc/exports for a client?  pls anyone
<guntbert> zipper: a hint: you might get better response if you formulate your problem in words and stated it all in one line :-) (so its easier to read)
<nomiculus> i don't have a static i.p.
<tmg1|riemann> will having a lower resolution / something like that put less strain on a video card?
<benste> does someone know about DLNA ?
<ze__> Diogo, alguma distro mais leve que o 8.10? (pentium 4)
<user___> benste: whats the concrete error message?
<TriBeCa99> let's try again
<TriBeCa99> can someone tell me how to configure my samba server in ubuntu to allow a remote machine (not on the same host) to mount the shares?
<mib_lv1wa4> tmg1|riemann: you could try disabling all the fancy effects (i don't use ubuntu myself so i don't know the correct term, desktop effects or something). but i doubt it would help much. do you have an nvidia card?
<TriBeCa99> it accepts connections from behind the same domain (columbia.edu) but not from elsewhere (i.e. my apartment)
<veckt> hello, i got a problem. i used to have fedora and i backed up all my data on a LVM disk, now i installed ubuntu and i would like to get my data back, but ubuntu doesn't recognise the LVM. what should i do? i'm pretty new at linux..
<user___> !samba | TriBeCa99
<ubottu> TriBeCa99: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<benste> user___ the problem is that I don't know how to set it up for video sharing, my original post was:
<benste> (21:51:45) IRC - Ubuntu: did so try to work with DLNA Client / Server on Ubuntu? -> Scenarion: I have got 2 ubuntu machines connected to a wifi network, musik sharing via DAAP in ryhtmbox works fine. But now I want to be able to have a video eg. WALL-E as avi on my machine and watch in on the other machine which has got a better sound and grafic system.
<tmg1|riemann> mib_lv1wa4: nope, ati radeon x1650 series
<user___> benste: never heard of dlna so far, sorry
<user___> benste: maybe there is a dlna channel or a streaming channel?
<mib_lv1wa4> tmg1|riemann: no idea then. for nvidia there is a tool called nvclock which allows setting eg. the fan speed. maybe there is something similar for ati
<nasso> does anyone know if its possible to show multiple tabs in gnome-terminal at the same time?
<benste> user___
<benste> the problem is what should I open to view it - Google just told me about DLNA server
<benste> by the way: http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/technology/technology/theme/dlna_01.html
<tmg1|riemann> looks like there is, for windows at least
<FloodBot2> benste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newpers> i installed ubuntu server in virtual box on windows xp.  when it boots i get an error that the cpu does not support pae.
<nasso> kind of like you can do in windows, "organize horizontal" or what it says
<tmg1|riemann> i'll try that first, the card could just be cooked too
<redvamp128> mib_lv1wa4:  there is an nvclock -- you have to  add mediabuntu -- to you repository -- I have it installed
<newpers> is there a way to disable the pae requirement when i boot the kernel in grub?
<dmz> howdy y'all, i just got my base system live cd running great, now i need to be able to install it onto a local disk. i have install ubiquity but do not know what to run when it boots to get it to install, any suggestions?
<benste> nasso there is a project which isn't in the ubuntu resp which allows you to use multiple shells
<crdlb> nasso: no, it doesn't have a split view; though you can do a horizontal split with gnu screen
<redvamp128> mib_lv1wa4:  Medibuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu>
<mib_lv1wa4> redvamp128: you misunderstood, i was wondering if there was an equivalent for ATI
<nasso> crdlb, oh. i use screen anyway
<redvamp128> mib_lv1wa4:  I run nvidia so I don't know
<benste> nasso: see https://launchpad.net/terminator
<nasso> crdlb, do you know how or should i google it? :)
<mib_lv1wa4> yes, me too ~_~
<nasso> benste, thanks. will look it up
<kb3ien> just installing 8.10 PPC whats the best way to install kbe, there still a meta-pkg for it?
<kb3ien> err kde
<user___> benste: so basically you need a dlna media player application for ubuntu?
<benste> user: yes
<cconstantine_> I'm trying to download the upgrade script in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810 and I get an error claiming I don't have permission.  I created a forum account, and I still can't get it.  Any ideas?
<benste> user___ best would be nautilus and totem to support it like this shit of WMP in M$
<newpers> i'm installing ubuntu in virtualbox, but it won't boot because it claims my cpu doesn't support pae.  any suggestions on what to do?
<jsn> Hello. I'm running hardy/2.4.24-23-generic and just bought (whee!) a wacom bamboo tablet (650-cte). It's not detected in any of the ways the HOWTO expects. I've tried both vanilla and compiled drivers, but I think the problem might be one step back from the driver.
<_VIM_> storbeck: the last line concerns me the most, but the permissons issue should be easily solved by just adding a sudo infront of the commands no? http://paste.ubuntu.com/124428/
<crdlb> nasso: C-a S to make one, C-a Tab to switch
<user___> benste: just found http://certification.dlna.org/products/Default.aspx - does it give you something if your search for linux or similar?
<benste> user___ I'll take a look just hang on a min
<nasso> crdlb, thanks alot
<benste> user___ this may be helpful for buying additional hardware, but not for searching an opensource implementation for it
<nasso> crdlb, screen is the best invention since the friccin wheel... or dr pepper
<Guest88690> is there a known problem with ubuntu 8.10 x64 and the nvidia drivers...I only find maybes everywhere I look...Google the forums
<user___> benste: havent found anything, maybe dlna is more appliances oriented designed, software wise you would for other technologies (which there are plenty of)
<Guest88690> they seemed to work when I accidently installed 32bit ubuntu...but they don't seem to for 64bit...weird...those extra bits will getcha everytime...I guess
<D3RGPS31> How do I install 32bit packages on 64bit ubuntu :D
<jatt> do the script in /etc/cron.d run hourly, daily or monthly? or they just don't run at all automatically?
<benste> user___ ehm DLNA is very famous on windows machines, it comes nearly with all TVs, PS3, laptops ...
<Guest88690> D3RGPS31: find the 64bit ubuntu package or recompile from source are the only two I know
<jsn> jatt: if you have a laptop and are using anacron, it isn't even that. but to answer your question, iirc, some run daily, some weekly, etc\
<user___> benste: so its like standard in windows media player?
<benste> user___ but by the way which solution would you propose me to watch a video from a PC which is in the home network?
<jsn> I'll try rebooting again
<D3RGPS31> Guest88690: thank you :D
<jatt> jsn: I have a laptop and I have currently anacron and cron installed, I'm not sure even if both are running
<benste> user___ it is installed per default in WMP but I don't like WMP because it'S M$
<jatt> are the /etc/cron.d/ entries anacron only?
<Guest88690> I am going through synaptic, so the version I am "activating" should be the 64bit version, right?
<Jufis> how to rename folder in terminal?
<jatt> Jufis: mv
<user___> benste: i would setup a network file system or use a streaming protocol if ad-hoc-bandwith (while playing the movie) is a problem
<nasso> is anyone else here totally inlove with joe? (the editor, not some dude)
<benste> user___ NFS like using a samba server?
<benste> user___ there a windows machines left in our network who should be able to acces the videos and music too
<Jufis> jatt, thanks
<zertyuio> hekki
<Jophish> not me then
<mrpockets> fellas
<zertyuio> hellog
<mrpockets> i've got a GeForve 8600GT
<mrpockets> and love it
<mrpockets> running dual monitors one per head.
<user___> benste: yes, or streaming like vlc media player with udp://, but in the end its really a bandwidth calculation which only you can answer
<zertyuio> is there anyone h ere can help mz
<mrpockets> If i get a seccond 8600GT, how hard would it be to run another 2 monitors for a total of four?
<zertyuio> i can boot to unbuntu
<zertyuio> it give this error
<guntbert> nasso: no, but I use it now and then
<zertyuio>  got again the black screen
<zertyuio> 	<zertyuio>	where it writen
<zertyuio> 	<zertyuio>	an automatic file system check fsck of the root filesystem failed
<zertyuio> 	<zertyuio>	a manual fsck must be performed
<zertyuio> 	<zertyuio>	then the system restarted
<FloodBot2> zertyuio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zertyuio> 	<zertyuio>	the fsck should be performed in maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounted in read only mode
<Hilikus> hey guys, after updating to 8.1 i cant mount my mp3 player like i could before
<benste> user___ the problem with streaming with udp is that I have to start this process manually on both machines, DLNA allows you to acces media from another machine without doing something else on the server machine
<nasso> guntbert, i totally love its. its so easy to use. its kind of like vim but easier to use and learn. the help at C-k C-h is great
<Hilikus> hilikus@mazinger:~$ pmount /dev/sdc1
<Hilikus> [error404notfoun1]: device /dev/sdc1 is not removable
<zertyuio> helllo
<fidelitysystem> Hello
<guntbert> !ot | nasso
<ubottu> nasso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fidelitysystem> where i can install the java ??
<Hilikus> i dont know why its not recognizing it as removable
<fidelitysystem> cos i trying sudo apt-get install java but nothing..
<benste> fidelitysystem open synaptic and search for java
<user___> benste: you can login into the server machine via ssh.. or do you need a girlfriend-saturday-evening-hugging-environment?
<benste> fidelitysystem the package is named jre6....
<benste> yes I need this type
<fidelitysystem> mm no
<fidelitysystem> i will find in synapitc
<benste> user___ for all my three sibling and my parents who are not familiar with ubunt
<benste> ;-)
<kb3ien> here goes apt-get install kde. but lots of broken depts...
<fidelitysystem> where is synaptic i dont find..
<user___> benste: so give them winxp for the client and have fun with ubuntu as server wizard of the family
<benste> user___ I want to ban all M$ software from my home !!
<benste> user___ otherwise I could use the preinstalled system on my vaio which already includes a configured DLNA server
<user___> benste: thats difficult when having a family (no offence included.. !)
<pyrohotdog> Is there a way to record audio from flash players?
<tmg1|riemann> zertyuio: what device did it say about the manual fsck?
<tmg1|riemann> and do you know what kind of filesystem this is for?
<nasso> im running spotify in wine on my ubuntu machine. while im doing that im sometimes having graphical problems in other applications. its kind of like the screen of the applications doesnt upgrade. when you scroll back and forth in firefox images and text kind of "sticks" and makes it hard to read. have anyone had this problem or know what might cause it?
<Hilikus> so any ideas? my UMS mp3 player is reported as not being removable so i cant mount it with pmount
<pirvings> pyrohotdog: ffmpeg
<mib_e0hpl1> i downloaded kubuntu, but not able to get WiFi working .. anyone had same issue_
<mib_e0hpl1> ?
<benste> user___ so no other ideas left,? eg I read about http://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/Nautilus but didn't get the point
<tmg1|riemann> the fact that you're having this problem is a bad sign imho, i thought ubuntu dealt with this issue
<amaurea> after being updated to 2.6.27.12 from 2.6.27.11, I have a small but irritating problem with the nvidia driver (180.22): In some games there seems to be some kind of resource leak. things slow down after a while, and the game crashes. any ideas of what could be wrong? I have tried reinstalling the driver (which was necessary anyway)
<IndyGunFreak> mib_e0hpl1: wel, first, type "lspci" no quotes, in a terminal, and figure ut what your wireless device is
<meho_r> pyrohotdog: you mean extract audio from flash? Try avidemux
<alito66> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<newpers> any reason why i can't ssh into my machine.  ssh server is running and i see it listening on 0.0.0.0:22.  i can ping the server, but i get a network error: connection refused when i try to ssh into it
<kb3ien> i'm starting with gnome, i'll see if that works.
<user___> benste: seems to be a server also, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coherence_(UPNP)
<D_likescookies> I'm having trouble, how do I run terminal as root?
<benste> user___ what is coherence ? is it just a name?
<kb3ien> some mention of debian 'sid's was found by google, but i've had both kde and gnome before....
<RichW> I plan to get a 1TB drive and partition it so that it dual boots vista and ubuntu. Vista has its own bootloader (bootmgr?) and linux has grub... a drive cant have two bootloaders can it?
<guntbert> !root | D_likescookies
<ubottu> D_likescookies: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RichW> I am a bit confused about this.
<user___> benste: its a software, read the article, it mentions gstreamer and *rhythmbox* for the client side
<D_likescookies> ty guntbert
<shear> RichW, if you install windows then linux, grub can handle the booting for both
<theilluminatic> which parts of the gstreamer pipline
<theilluminatic> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<theilluminatic> would I change if I want to rip v0 mp3?
<lmoretti> Hi- Having issues with a newly installed eSATA drive: getting the following every 5 sec /var/log/messages- Feb 28 15:29:43 notlame kernel: [  489.470050] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 0)
<lmoretti> Feb 28 15:29:43 notlame kernel: [  489.470072] ata3: EH complete
<lmoretti> Feb 28 15:29:43 notlame kernel: [  489.473108] ata3: hard resetting link
<RichW> grub duplicates what vista does for booting?
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: grub will overwrite vista's boot loader, the bootloader will load first, then assuming all goes well, you'll be able to choose which os you want to boot
<RichW> So grub has a windows bootloader implimentation?
<shear> RichW, I've never done it with vista, but dual booting with XP works fine with GRUB as the bootloader
<tmg1|riemann> RichW: it can...but it might take some doing
<RichW> I have vista
<RichW> I plan to use vista for games.
<nasso> guntbert, i "activated" my root account with sudo passwd, is there a simple way to deactivate it again? just choose a random long password and forget it? :P
<guntbert> D_likescookies: yw, if you *really* need a root shell (and not just single commands as root) use sudo -i
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: no, grub will give you a menu entry of "Windows vista" for example, and you choose it, and it boots vista
<tmg1|riemann> RichW: put it this way, at work we were seriously using grub to boot windows server 2008 since we were having so much trouble getting windows bootloader to do it properly
<dmz> anyone here familiar with ubiquity?
<tmg1|riemann> nasso: you go into /etc/password and change the password string there from whatever it is to whatever it is that represents 'no password'
<tmg1|riemann> i think it's just * but you'll see most of the other users in that file will have it
<RichW> Can you explain how it does it technically.... since vista requires its own bootloader to boot doesnt it? does grub read ntfs?
<user___> benste: not sure if that make sense with rhytmbox though since we talk about movies
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: use google
<guntbert> nasso: don't follow tmg1|riemann !
<Hilikus> even lshal is marking my device as non removable
<Hilikus> hilikus@mazinger:~$ cat /sys/block/sdc/removable
<Hilikus> 0
<tmg1|riemann> guntbert: ?
<Hilikus> but it is
<amaurea> How do I go back to an earlier version of the kernel? The one I recently upgraded to is giving me trouble
<lmoretti> RichW: I've usually seen it "Chainload"- it boots the GRUB loader, then when you select Windows, it hands off to the Windows Bootloader.
<theilluminatic> which part of this gstreamer pipeline
<theilluminatic> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<theilluminatic> do I change to rip v0 mp3s?
<guntbert> tmg1|riemann: there are no passwords in /etc/password
<RichW> Perhaps i will have to test inside a virtualbox.
<RichW> Imoretti: your suggesting a hard drive can have two bootloaders?
<theilluminatic> anyone?
<nasso> tmg1|riemann, no password means that just can log in without a password. that doesnt sound like a good idea on a root account
<mysyfy> hi, i just erroneous executed chown -R user.users * at /var
<mysyfy> is there any easy way to restore previous ownership ?
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: there are plenty of people who dual boot vista/ubuntu.. if there were an issue w/ the bootloaders, it would show up in google... I've told you how it works, and you insist on not listening... i can't make you see the forest if you're blinded by the trees
<tmg1|riemann> there is a default symbol that doesn't allow login though
<RichW> Ok i guess a drive does support two loaders then.
<lmoretti> RichW: Sort of- most OS's don't store the whole bootloader in the sector 0 anymore- not enough space: so they write a small piece of code there that calls a "Secondary" bootloader off another area of the drive: /boot in the case of linux.
<tmg1|riemann> x ?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<tmg1|riemann> i think it's x
<IndyGunFreak> RichW: lol
<imperator_> #xbins
<tmg1|riemann> x not *
<guntbert> nasso: tmg1|riemann, edit /etc/shadow (as root), find the line root: ... and replace the string between the 1st and 2nd colon with an exclamation mark
<mysyfy> chmod -R 777 * ???????
<tmg1|riemann> sorry /etc/passwd
<Decepticon> how do i tell where the largest files on the hdd are
<Umeaboy> I need some help by looking at a problem if it is caused by a bug.
<nasso> tmg1|riemann, if you use /dev/false as shell in /etc/passwd you cant login
<manaus> boa tarde
<manaus> alguem pode me ajudar
<nasso> thats not what i want though
<Umeaboy> I don't know if the problem is caused by a bug or a faulty graphicscard.
<RichW> IndyGunFreak: Thanks, thats what i wanted to know in first place :)
<cconstantine_> Could someone help me upgrade alsa?  I need version 1.0.18 or newer.
<nasso> guntbert, will try that, thanks
<tmg1|riemann> nasso: that works too
<lmoretti> RichW: so what it does is the part of Grub in the sector 0 calls the GRUB program in /boot.  When you select the "Windows" entry, it then calls the Windows bootloader off your windows partition.
<Umeaboy> manaus: #ubuntu-br please.
<tmg1|riemann> wait
<tmg1|riemann> no
<tmg1|riemann> it's not that you don't want to be able to login maybe
<RichW> IndyGunFreak: Makes alot more sense now.
<manaus> estou com um problema com o meu pen drive
<tmg1|riemann> i'm not sure if the /dev/false thing will screw with sudo/pam or not
<Umeaboy> manaus: Pen drive? This isn't the right channel for pen drive-support.
<unop> Decepticon, if you want a GUI representation - baobab should help. if you want a command line solution, let me know and i'll paste one.
<RichW> Imoretti*
<Decepticon> im using ncdu
<guntbert> nasso: yw , just do it in /etc/shadow and not in /etc/passwd
<Guest88690> i wonder why apt-get upgrade doesn't seem to pickup the kernel updates
<Umeaboy> manaus: #pendrive is also a place you should visit.
<lmoretti> RichW: Yes?
<manaus> ?
<RichW> Imoretti, sorry i was quoting IndyGunFreak by accident.
<benste> user___ sorry I was away - rhytmbox was only named because it has a working DAAP solution and a hopefully working DLNA server plugin
<benste> for audio only
<nasso> guntbert, /etc/shadow doesnt specify shell. /etc/passwd do
<user___> benste: i just got word that vlc 1.0 should have dlna client support (in the future)
<manaus> Disco /dev/sdb: 33.5 GB, 33554432000 bytes
<manaus> 64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 32000 cylinders
<manaus> Units = cilindros of 2048 * 512 = 1048576 bytes
<manaus> Disk identifier: 0x5db11f9f
<manaus> O disco /dev/sdb não contém uma tabela de partições válida
<FloodBot2> manaus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nasso> guntbert, added the ! in shadow. works like a charm. thanks
<manaus> ok
<manaus> obrigado
<pj_> ls
<benste> user___ ok in the future and now there is no way?
<benste> user___ wiki quote: Coherence also acts as a Python framework to enable applications access to digital living network resources
<guntbert> nasso: glad to help, no need to change the shell
<benste> user___ so it works a client as well or?
<Guest88690> if you are going to run most of what you are doing in VMs anyways, should I really care about using the nvidia drivers...do they buy me anything?
<Rocket101> any one can help in small thing  iam  have  all file .conf changed to be with  exe icon
<lion_> ping
<dr_Willis> Rocket101,  if the file is made 'executable' it might be using that icon incorrectly.
<benste> user___ PS3 seems to use coherence, so that's the solution I'm looking for
<lion_> hi piplz
<theilluminatic> which part of this gstreamer pipeline
<theilluminatic> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<theilluminatic> do I change to rip v0 mp3s?
<Rocket101> dr_Willis, yes  its executable  how can i get it back to normal?
<Rocket101> normal=txt icon
<user___> benste: hmm, i feel that if you set all on context its a server only system
<benste> but PS3 is a client only DLNA
<benste> PS:
<benste> python-coherence
<fidelitysystem> hi i have question
<benste> is user___ installed by default with ubuntu
<fidelitysystem> how  i trying to connect with windows via putty but the ip dont response ..
<whisperkiller> can someone help me out?  I installed wine-doors and I cant get it to work
<nasso> fidelitysystem, is there a ssh server running on the computer you are trying to connect to?
<whisperkiller> it won't come up when I try to run it
<fidelitysystem> no i need to install ?
<user___> benste: coherence is a server, look at http://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/DocumentationDepartment#Configuration
<lion_> as farasI know putty can connect via telnet also
<mib_e0hpl1> IndyGunFreak: my device is a Atheros wireless
<dr_Willis> Rocket101,  make it non executable. :) chmod -x filename
<whisperkiller> can soemone help me figure out why i cant start winedoors?
<IndyGunFreak> mib_e0hpl1: well, there's a lot of atheros wireless devices...
<nasso> fidelitysystem, yes you do, just a moment
<fidelitysystem> im installed
<fidelitysystem> with sudo apt-get install ssh
<nasso> fidelitysystem, run; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fidelitysystem> o another ok
<nasso> fidelitysystem, that only installs the client, i would guess
<benste> user___ ok thanks for your time, I'll try to go on searching how to use it with gstreamer and so on
<fidelitysystem> done and now i can connect ?
<fidelitysystem> with my ip of internet
<nasso> fidelitysystem, the server and client is separate
<Rocket101> dr_Willis, LoL but ubuntu mount windows drivers with exec :( how can  i avoid it :P
<mib_e0hpl1> IndyGunFreak: Atheros AR242x
<user___> benste: ok, good luck :-)
<nasso> fidelitysystem, try if it works
<benste> thanks
<lion_> btw, I also have a question
<IndyGunFreak> mib_e0hpl1: 32 or 64bit?
<whisperkiller> can someone help me figure out why i cant start wine-doors in 8.10?
<Rocket101> dr_Willis, its big prop for me  i hate exe icon
<guntbert> !repeat | whisperkiller
<ubottu> whisperkiller: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fidelitysystem> mmm Network refused
<fidelitysystem> why :S
<chuckc> i get no sound under 9.04.  alsamixer says digital is on and analog is off, but i can't figure out how to turn on analog,  hda intel iec958
<whisperkiller> scuse me gunbert but my question scrolled off screen i dont see how that is repeating quickle
<nasso> fidelitysystem, if it doesnt, you probably have a router or firewall in the way. you could connect to it using the local ip. run the command; ifconfig to see what ip you have locally
<nasso> fidelitysystem, run it on the machine with the openssh-server
<whisperkiller> im nost spamming...if you dont want to answer me then kindly keep to yourself
<pmitros> Hi. I'm trying to make X allow tcp connections. I am aware of the security risk, but it is on a private network, and temporarily necessary. I changed /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc, as well as /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, and finally X starts without -nolisten tcp. It still doesn't listen on TCP, however. nmap shows port 6000 closed, and X forwarding doesn't work.
<dr_Willis> Rocket101,  its trivial.. the only real propblem is that if you double click on it.. it might try to run.  If you copy things from windows filesystems. often the exe bit gets set wrongly.
<pmitros> Any clues as to how to force X to accept TCP connections?
<dr_Willis> # Script to fix permissions on all files below current dir. *make the files NOT exeutable *
<dr_Willis> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<dr_Willis> :)
<Rocket101> dr_Willis, its OK thanks man
<fidelitysystem>  inet addr:192.168.1.105 this mean what my ip internet?
<dr_Willis> pmitros,  ive had x forarding work without having to do that..  but that may be due to me using ssh i guess...
<lion_> I'm trying to NATing one computer via ubuntu running on second one.. i've enabled ip_forwarding, have enabled masquerading in iptables, but packets not returning to me
<dr_Willis> pmitros,  or it could be theres some other way to 'x forward' that ive never messed with :)
<Caplain> lion_: did you setup the masquerade chain in iptables and routing?
<pmitros> dr_willis: ssh uses a Unix domain socket and ssh port tunneling to set it up (which has the advantage of being secure). It doesn't do normal TCP x forwarding.
<fidelitysystem> ls
<dr_Willis> pmitros,  too many similer terms i guess. :) confuses us  non-cs majors. :)
<nasso> fidelitysystem, that is you local ip on the local network
<whisperkiller> can someone help me figure out why I cannot get winedoors to start up in 8.10?
<nasso> fidelitysystem, you can connect to the ssh server using that ip
<lion_> <Caplain> under root: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADING
<dr_Willis> pmitros,   and that differs from doing a 'xhost + localhost' "export DISPLAY=' and running somthing    In what way? ive ran apps that way befor..
<pmitros> dr_willis: On classic Unix systems, X listens on TCP port 6000. To connect to a machine, you'd simply "xhost +machine-name-one" to permit that machine to connect, and "export DISPLAY=machine-name-2:0.0" to tell X what machine to display to.
<Caplain> lion_: pm me
<fidelitysystem> mm but if trying for another computer
<fidelitysystem> how i can do that
<lion_> <Caplain>: how?
<nasso> fidelitysystem, start putty and connect to 192.168.1.105
<fidelitysystem> but that is the ip local ?
<pmitros> dr_willis: X went unencrypted over the network. Very insecure. ssh introduced a secure way to do it. Years later, distributions started to shut off X's ability to listen on a tcp port. Normally, it is a settable flag, but Ubuntu appears to have broken it so you can't unset it.
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have a suggestion of a grey/brown theme?
<Hilikus> my ums mp3 player is reported by sysfs as not being removable and i cant use pmount to mount it anymore. i was able to pre 8.1. any ideas why this changed?
<nasso> fidelitysystem, it is the local ip for the linux computer yes. if you have a router at home all computers on your network gets a local ip each. they all share one extenal ip
<fidelitysystem> ok and if my friend wants to connecting how he can connect ?
<nasso> fidelitysystem, the local ip can be found using ifconfig in linux and ipconfig in windows in the cmd application.
<hunt577> Hi, I got to the screen in BIOS where I clicked on "Run Ubuntu without changing anything on my computer" but when I hit enter on that nothing ever happens, it just sort of freezes.  Tried burning the image onto another CD-R but same thing
<fidelitysystem> but my friend can`t connect to my server because is not in my network ...
<cconstantine_> fidelitysystem: you need to configure your router to forward to your internal IP (192.168.1.105)
<nasso> fidelitysystem, if a friend want to connect you have to forward a port from the router to the computer with the open-ssh server. and he connects to the ip that you see if you surf to http://www.ip-adress.com/
<rambo3> I has problem with mouting speakers
<nasso> fidelitysystem, cconstantine_ , yeah. and you probably need to set up your dhcp-server so that 192.168.1.105 keeps that ip
<alex_mayorga> rambo3: what's the problem?
<fidelitysystem> whats the dhcp srever
<jpds> !dhcp | fidelitysystem
<ubottu> fidelitysystem: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<cconstantine_> fidelitysystem: most likely the router
<nasso> fidelitysystem, its a function on the router that gives computers ip-addresses. you can configure it to always give the same ip the a computer
<guntbert> fidelitysystem: please ask in ##networking for further assistance with that
<alex_mayorga> fidelitysystem: is the host in the network that assigns dynamic IPs to other hosts
<fidelitysystem> ok
<fidelitysystem> and now jeje im bother u but how i can install the apache
<dmz> is there a web page for ubiquity? i am only finding bug reports and no real details on how it's put together anywhere
<guntbert> fidelitysystem: sudo apt-get install apache2
<fidelitysystem> thanks
<jeff_> hello
<nasso> does anyone know how to scroll in a screen session?
<tmg1|riemann> huh, i gave the fan a spin, and it started spinning on its own. that makes some sense
<alex_mayorga> can I install Ubuntu from Damn Small Linux?
<dayo> nasso: irssi?
<Limlik> Quick question, Used the usb boot option from 8.10 boot disc, all I get is Missing Operating System, any ideas?
<mib_u8lmqz> I am at the main Ubuntu screen in BIOS right now on my Acer Aspire 6930 Lap top.  "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer is highlighted", however, when I hit enter nothing happens and it seems to freeze
<nasso> shift + page up doesnt work
<nasso> dayo, no, just bash in a screen
<jeff_> Can someone Personal Message me RE: installing Yahoo Instant Messenger for Gutsy Gibbon?
<dayo> nasso: let me check my config file
<matiasag> nasso: ctrl + escape, then arrows or ctrl+b, ctrl+f
<NFischer> Ho to make a mp4 or divX out of a *.m2t file?!
<tmg1|riemann> NFischer:  can ffmpeg do it?
<NFischer> tmg1|riemann, i dont know which tool can do this...
<jeff_> Can someone with Gutsy Gibbon Please PERSONAL MESSAGE ME!
<_VIM_> !pm | jeff_
<pmitros> So X in Intrepid seems seriously broken. TCP X forwarding doesn't work. xdmx core dumps.
<ubottu> jeff_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tmg1|riemann> NFischer: ffmpeg
<dr_Willis> pmitros,  you sure its not yet another thing the X developers 'fixed' ? ;)
<ramukaka420> (l)
<nasso> matiasag, i cant get that to work
<ramukaka420> im so kool
<guntbert> nasso: I googled that, it seems to be a thing between ubuntu and screen
<ramukaka420> rite
<mm1> how to start installing tv tuner card on ubuntu 8.10?
<ramukaka420> i kno rite
<ramukaka420> totally
<nasso> guntbert, a bug?
<jeff_> How Do I Install Yahoo Instant Messenger On Ubuntu 7.10 The Gutsy Gibbon???
<Hilikus> my ums mp3 player is reported by sysfs as not being removable and i cant use pmount to mount it anymore. i was able to pre 8.1. any ideas why this changed?
<pmitros> dr_willis: xdmx seg faulting? I'm pretty sure that's a bug. The TCP forwarding may be "fixed" -- like you do a pet.
<_VIM_> ramukaka420: do you have a question?
<dr_Willis> mm1,  if the proper modules are loaded.. you sould see a /dev/video0  device.
<cyrus_mc> on the GDM login screen there is an option under sessions called Xclients. I assume this is the session you want to use if you j ust want to start up X number of applications. Question is, how do I setup up what apps to start
<jsn> Given a loaded module, how can I determine which version it is?
<guntbert> nasso: it seems so - or they call it a feature ;-)
<fidelitysystem> mm installed but my friend try to connect but nothing .. how my friend can see?
<Hilikus> jsn modinfo
<nasso> guntbert, not being able to scroll is a feature? :P
<mib_u8lmqz> I am at the Ubuntu Installation Screen in BIOS, and I had "Try Ubuntu Without Any Change To Your Computer" selected, I then hit enter and it seems to freeze and do nothing.  What have I done wrong?
<mm1> dr_wills any terminal commands to cheecck  if these are installed?
<dr_Willis> cyrus_mc,  i think your assumption is wrong.. that 'session' runs the .Xsession (or was it .Xclient) script to  learn what to run for the X  session.
<jsn> thx, Hilikus, I'll try that right now.
<matiasag> nasso: are you on a screen session? I always did that with ctrl+esc. Just make sure you don't press escape again because that takes you out from the copying mode.
<_VIM_> mib_u8lmqz: did you check cd for errors?
<nasso> yes im in a screen session. im have split the screen, that should matter, right?
<dr_Willis> mm1,  lsmod to see what modules are loaded.. as for what ones need to be loaded.. i would google for 'your specific tv tuner card and linux '
<C0de> Anyone elce think the wild fires in Aus are realy funny?
<guntbert> nasso: not for me, anyway it works on other distros, and somewhere I read, that the ubuntus spoilt that...
<mib_u8lmqz> _VIM_ it freezes when I hit enter on that option too
<mm1> ok lemme check dr willis
<_VIM_> !ot | C0de
<ubottu> C0de: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<C0de> is that a no?
<_VIM_> mib_u8lmqz: hmm try to burn another disk at a slower speed maybe
<matiasag> nasso: I'm sorry, the correct combination is  ctrl+a and then escape. This works until you press escape again, or the space bar twice.
<Gnea> C0de: that's a "take the topic elsewhere"
<C0de> oh i see
<arlbee> Hi there...I have an external Windows HDD with some possible bad blocks & I want to check it. Is there a command or an app I can use in Ubuntu Hardy to do this ?
<C0de> Don't you think slackware is a bit shit?
<mm1> is mod i geet command not found drwills
<nasso> matiasag, ah. supersweet :) 100 thanks
<Gnea> !poll | C0de
<ubottu> C0de: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_Willis> C0de,  yet another 'not-ubuntu-related' topic...
<jsn> Wasted pretty much a WHOLE day trying to get this tablet to work
<C0de> What's ubuntu some kind of shitty MMORPG?:
<jsn> i'm not a kid anymore
<_VIM_> C0de: please stay on topic or go to #Ubuntu-offtopic channel
<guntbert> matiasag: thx from me too :)
<xjunior> Hi, I have an ubuntu desktop, after I remove a HD it doesn't start anymore with kernel panic
<C0de> What's ubuntu some kind of shitty MMORPG?:
<NFischer> tmg1|riemann, can you tell me the command?!
<jsn> Throw C0de's stupid ass out
<_VIM_> !ops | C0de
<ubottu> C0de: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnea> C0de: no, are you?
<Diztract> hi
<Gnea> !ubuntu | C0de
<ubottu> C0de: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<C0de> A shitty MMO?
<mm1> dr wills are all ports closed by default on ubuntu?
<C0de> So how do i install ubuntu
<C0de> though control panel?
<Pricey> !install | C0de
<DBO> woops
<ubottu> C0de: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Droopsta915> Why doesn't my movie player play my dvd, I tryed different movies and this is the only one that doesn't play?
<dr_Willis> mm1,  actually they are not 'closed - as in blocked' - there are normally no services running on them..
<C0de> What's KDE?
<_VIM_> Droopsta915: do you have all the codecs?
<dr_Willis> mm1,  no sericvces = no responze. so :)
<_VIM_> !codecs | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<presshere> !kde | C0de
<ubottu> C0de: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mm1> i tried team viewer through wine dr wills
<matiasag> nasso, guntbert, glad I could be of any help.
<mm1> incoming connections fail
<dr_Willis> mm1,  whats 'team viewer' ?
<C0de> hm
<C0de> I have a eeepc
<elliott> can anyone help me with eclipse with C++? Whenever I type the closing bracket on a template (for example, vector<int>), eclipse locks up for a good 15 seconds, then is fine afterwards.
<C0de> But i cant fidn the diskdrive
<C0de> :s
<FloodBot2> C0de: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_Willis> mm1,  that may have more to do with your router then linux.
<mm1> 'remote desktop like vnc
<xjunior> Hi, I have an ubuntu desktop, after I remove a HD it doesn't start anymore with kernel panic
<ScottG489> How do I mess around with what wm starts when gnome starts?
<mm1> i checked it  its not router
<dr_Willis> mm1,  'sudo iptables --list' shows all firewall rules.. if they are blank.. nothing is being blocked..
<mm1> ok
<nasso> ScottG489, check session in system->prefs
<dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<C0de> Whats the diference between ipchains and iptalbes
<dr_Willis> C0de,  about the same as a henway
<Diztract> hi i just installed ubuntu, i was told i dont need an anti-virus protection. Is this true?
<Geek`N`Proud> C0de, IPTables is what is used on the newer kernel
<_VIM_> true
<Geek`N`Proud> Diztract, yes that is true
<Diztract> sweet
<benxx> hi
<Diztract> tysvm
<_VIM_> !virus | Diztract (read this to find out why)...
<ubottu> Diztract (read this to find out why)...: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Diztract> does anyone know where i can go to learn more about linux?
<Geek`N`Proud> Diztract, GNU/Linux viruses depend upon exploiting root processes to spread effectively
<C0de> is a kernel like windows N
<C0de> T
<Diztract> like a linux for beginners or dummies
<benxx> does anybody know to install aim
<Geek`N`Proud> Diztract, so therefore they don't spread for long
<alex_mayorga> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Diztract> niceeeeeee
<Geek`N`Proud> Diztract, stick around and you'll hear of new concepts
<mm1> dr wills i get chain forward, input and output on typing iptables--list
<dr_Willis> Diztract,  google has  10000's of sites. :)  linux is so documented.. its scary.. of course its a Huge topic also.
<Geek`N`Proud> you can always research things you don't understand
<Diztract> im loving this OS
<dr_Willis> mm1,  yes.. its showuing theres no rules for those 'tables'
<Diztract> actually i dont know anything about linux period! so i really need to know where to start
 * jsn is not compeletely unhappy editing xorg.conf (if it works) instead of wacomcpl or xsetwacom
<dr_Willis> mm1,  'blank rules output' ---> http://superstud.pastebin.com/f2ab0abcc
<C0de> cv\b
<C0de> fdgfdgdfg
<C0de> df
<C0de> g
<C0de> df
<C0de> g
<FloodBot2> C0de: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuckc> i have no sound and don
<chuckc> t know what to do
<will00> why would it be taking so long to print from a pdf?
<mm1> yes i can c the same stuff on terminal
<dr_Willis> mm1,  you have a 'blank' empty iptables rule set then. ie: no firewall.
<xjunior> Hi, I have an ubuntu desktop, after I remove a HD it doesn't start anymore with kernel panic
<sprinkmeier_> Diztract, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<arlbee> Hi there...I have an external Windows HDD with some possible bad blocks & I want to check it. Is there a command or an app I can use in Ubuntu Hardy to do this ?
<mm1> dr wills i have got dib7700 tv tuner card
<Diztract> tysvm all
<dayo> will00: sudo aptitude install xpp
<mm1> how do i start dr wills??
<_VIM_> Diztract: here's a free ubuntu ebook http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<alex_mayorga> no one in #ubuntu-locoteam ?
<will00> dayo, does that decrease the printing time or is that a seperate application from command line?
<Diztract> ty VIM
<_VIM_> np
<mm1> is there a wiki or site u can suggest for tv tuner
<dayo> will00: separate app
<Rodya> usb-creator isn't detecting my usb flash drive, any ideas why?
<_VIM_> !TV | mm1
<ubottu> mm1: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<will00> dayo: ok ill try that for a while
<sprinkmeier_> arlbee, Why not check it form Windows? Linux has NTFS support, but native should be better
<dayo> will00: works better with pdfs than the default printing app
<will00> ok
<Diztract> ok bbl gonna go study. so much info to intake. thanks e1! :)
<mm1> yes it is tvtuner vim
<_VIM_> mm1 you need to read that link
<arlbee> I don't have a Windows machine available
<mikeee> what file controls resolution setting that i can change
<will00> ok i did some experimenting (yes even with xpp) and it appears that the printer will only print after it has been reset
<detrix> need some help getting fglrx to work.  when I install the ubuntu recomended package, it boots up in low graphics mode only.  I have read lots of documentation.  I Have a Radeon 9000 All-in-Wonder
<xjunior> Hi, I have an ubuntu desktop, after I remove a HD it doesn't start anymore with kernel panic
<LogicFan> how do you force synaptic to update in the same way that issuing apt-get update or aptitute update does?
<_VIM_> !tv > mm1 (here's that link again)
<ubottu> mm1, please see my private message
<sprinkmeier_> arlbee, which filesystem is it? NTFS? FAT?
<oliver3> I have an Asus P5QL mobo with an Intel High Definition 82801JI on-board audio controller, drivers are apparently all installed and working, but I get no audio. Anyone got any tips?
<arlbee> NTFS
<LogicFan> sometimes when i update repos and keys via command line and then open up synaptic, the same pkgs cannot be found
<LogicFan> even when hitting reload
<fidelitysystem> how i can enter to my router :S
<johnzorn> does ubuntu use a default sound system? and if so is it possible to restart it?
<sprinkmeier_> arlbee, I usually mount NTFS read-only (which prettymuch precludes checkdisk type stuff). Personally I'd mount it RO and slurp off the data.
<_VIM_> fidelitysystem: that's not really an Ubuntu question, but normally its http://192.168.0.1
<LogicFan> johnzorn, yes, ALSA or pulseaudio
<johnzorn> LogicFan, so doing a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart should restart alsa?
<sprinkmeier_> arlbee, usually the data is worth more than the media. If you have doubts on the disk either ditch it or make sure you have a backup copy.
<mib_u8lmqz> _VIM_ sorry I missed your response earlier, what speed do you recommend I burn the Image at?
<_VIM_> mib_u8lmqz: maybe 50% slower than what you had it mib_u8lmqz
<LogicFan> johnzorn, almost, it doesn't totally unload the modules
<mib_u8lmqz> thank you
<tsrk> How can I find out what program is using a USB device and causing it to be inaccessible by another program?
<LogicFan> johnzorn, do this first: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Family> loaded ubuntu 8.04 - ndiswrapper works. can see the wireless network, network light is on (on wireless card) but cant connect to the internet. any ideas ?
<sprinkmeier_> johnzorn, try 'fuser /dev/dsp' sometimes an app will grab audio and not share... kill the app and sound should return
<LogicFan> johnzorn, then do the command you said to re initalize
<LogicFan> johnzorn, and possibly killall pulseaudio if you have it running
<arlbee> Thanks very muchSprinkmeier
<Dillizar> a client for virtual cd??
<johnzorn> LogicFan, Thanks that worked!
<LogicFan> johnzorn, np :)
<xjunior> Hi, I have an ubuntu desktop, after I remove a HD it doesn't start anymore with kernel panic
<kleber> boa noite galera
<xjunior> kleber: #ubuntu-br
<Jackalope85> Hello?
<nasso> Jackalope85, hello :)
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, HW still OK? (i.e. did removing the HDD cause a static zap or something horrible). try booting off a live CD
<kleber> alguem pode me ajudar
<dmz> jackalope...hmm you the same as the one who DJ's in vegas?
<_VIM_> !hi | Jackalope85
<ubottu> Jackalope85: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Family> loaded ubuntu 8.04 - ndiswrapper works. can see the wireless network, network light is on (on wireless card) but cant connect to the internet. any ideas ?
<kleber> instalei o broffice3 e nao consigo acessar pelo menu broffice base
<Jackalope85> I have been having a lot of trouble with wireless on my laptop.  Just installed Intrepid Ibex.  Now I cannot get my wireless card (broadcom 4306 I think) to work.  Plz help.
<imaginativeone> what is freenas?
<fidelitysystem> HI my friend wants to see my page but my stupid ip adress are local ...
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: boot from a live CD and what?
<Jackalope85> I've been sitting here so long my back is killing me.
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, Just boot from it to verify that the HWis still OK. kernel panic might mean that RAM is fried or something.
<guntbert> fidelitysystem: you will have to ask in ##networking
<sprinkmeier_> Family, can you ping your gateway? can you resolve hostnames?
<gablin> I'm struggling with getting wifi to work on my newly installed Samsung NC10. Anyone feel like assisting?
<LogicFan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Family> <sprinkmeier_> i cant ping my gateway
<LogicFan> gablin, anything helpful in there?
<imaginativeone> what is freenas?
<gablin> LogicFan: Just came from there.
<Jackalope85> The documentation hasn't helped me much.
<nasso> fidelitysystem, check out http://portforward.com/ . you need to forward port 22 to the local ip of the computer with the ssh-server
<Dillizar> i need a program for virtual cd! any one
<LogicFan> imaginativeone, a special linux distro for network-attached-storage devices (NAS)
<sprinkmeier_> Family, run 'ifconfig', 'ip route'. use pastebin for replies
<awell> I have ebox v 0.12 installed on my server and it's working. I need an ftp service. What's the best on to use in conjunction with ebox?
<CentHOGG> hi I've just installed XFCE on a PPC and everything is ok. The only thing is that the menus are very fast. What I mean is this. For example If I pop up the mouse-finder menu and look at what my options there are, the menu will close within 4 secs (too quick). Is there a way to set this longer or turn off the menu reset entirely? thx
<LogicFan> gablin, do you have supported hardware or having to use something like ndiswrapper?
<imaginativeone> LogicFan: do I need to set it up in its own box?
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: hummmm ok
<LogicFan> imaginativeone, you could use virtualmachine software...
<gablin> LogicFan: It's an Atheros 242x, I believe.
<Family> i can see wlan0 in ifconfig with the ip address etc
<LogicFan> but generally, a seperate machine is preferable
<LogicFan> gablin, what card exactly?
<gablin> LogicFan: Hold on.
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, sorry about vague help, but problem description isn't too speciffic. Trying to knock off the easy ones first before looking at grub config files :-)
<Jackalope85> Someone plz help?
<gablin> LogicFan: Atheros AR242x Wireless 802.11 b/g
<imaginativeone> LogicFan: what I'd like to do is set up my 4 200GB hard drives in a headless box, can I do that with freenas?
<LogicFan> gablin, i mean the manufacturer
<stefano> hi. i've just performed an upgrade (some weeks after last one) of my 8.10 on my acer aspire one.It worked, but now when I maximize a window in gnome, the the upper part disappear. the title bar does not exist anymore, as well as the buttons for maximizing, minimizing, etc. Same thing happen with xfce. how could i solve?
<LogicFan> imaginativeone, you can use any amount of storage with FreeNAS
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: are you using 32bit or 64bit?.. there's a lot of tutorials for that device
<gablin> LogicFan: I think the manufacturer of the card is Ahteros, but the computer is a Samsung.
<imaginativeone> LogicFan: thanks very much for your help
<LogicFan> gablin, oh, laptop
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: I'll take a look on memory, after you say it I remmembered that I changed the memory from slot
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: 32-bit
<sprinkmeier_> stefano, sounds like monitor does not support resolution, or horizontal hold is off or something....
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: manufacturer is irrelevant, you posted the right info.
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=193
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: you have internet access other than wireless?
<Family> sprinkmeier_>ip route = 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.40
<Jackalope85> Huh?
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, using all the anti-static precautions? (I never do either :-)
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, through the cable. The only problem is that I only have one cable so I have to yank it out from this computer and insert it into the laptop... -_-
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> http://linuxfans.betaserver.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46:broadcom-guide-for-ubuntu-hardy-and-newer&catid=34:guides&Itemid=61   1st paste from wrong clipboard
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: ok.. that really shouldn't be to big of a problem.. two more questions, are you using 8.10, and have you updated (this is a pain in the ass if you have)
<stefano> sprinkmeier_, i can see the upper bar of the desktop environment. just the windows lose their upper frame
<stefano> sprinkmeier_, in xfce you can see a blank space instead of the frame
<sprinkmeier_> Family, so your wireless NIC is 192.168.1.40?
<sprinkmeier_> Family, I'm looking for the default route, something like 'default via 192.168.1.1 dev ath0  metric 100 '
<Dillizar> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu, meaning 8.10. Installed it just a few hours ago, and I run the package update on the whole system.
<Jackalope85> I will check it out, but I have been pouring over all available documentation all day.  I barely know how to use linux, and I cannot get my wireless card to work.
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: hehehe, nop, but I know that the video board was taking some space from the memory board, so it may be the problem
<dean> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: honestly, i can never get that device to work on a system thats updated(I have it on 3 laptops)
<dean> gablin
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: youc an try ndiswrapper, but the easiest way is to install the backport modules, ut it never works on an updated system.
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: By "that device" you mean the wireless card?
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: yes
<n8tuserf> sprinkmeier_ -> type  sudo ip a
<Family> <sprinkmeier_> default via 192.168.1.254 dev wlan0 metric 100 (pardon me if its slow im typing from the other screen)
<funkycat90210> when i do su - user -c 'echo $PATH", I see a different path than su - user then echo $PATH
<funkycat90210> shouldnt they be the same?
<dean> if it is intrepid, linux-backports-modules intrepid generic has ath5k which is atheros
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: I've followed two tutorials, one involving some backports.
<IndyGunFreak> dean: problem is, if he's updated, it won't work.
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: And I've installed some ndiswrapper as well, using the Windows drivers.
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: By now my computer should be a spaghetti mess of drivers, heh.
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: if you had updated before you installed the backports, thats probably why it didn' twork
<JEEBcz> Hey, has anyone gotten the latest svn of irssi to build on Ubuntu 8.10?
<dean> ath5k drivers are included in jaunty
<Stalker72> My router automatically assigns an IP address to Ubuntu, but not to XP (pirated). What could be the problem?
<n8tuserf> funkycat90210 -> compare the env   command
<Jackalope85> Is there a sure combination of drivers/etc that will run the factory wireless card in a Dell Inspiron 8500?  I'm using Intrepid, btw.
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Uh... Dammit.
<ScottG489> Well when I check sessions the command that starts the window manager is gnome-wm but that doesnt tell me much. right now my main wm is compiz
<IndyGunFreak> dean: which doesn't help much w/ intrepid
<dean> jaunty is in alpha though
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: when did you install?
<kamilkalahurski> I don't have any sound on Ubuntu 8.10 although I once had
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> pirates does not deserve ip addresses :P
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: The dist? Some 2-3 hours ago.
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: lol
<funkycat90210> n8tuserf: will do, note that i set the path in /etc/bash_completion.d/vars which is used for suing into the user but not via the cmd, doing diff of env
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: if it were me, i'd just reinstall... you're n ot that far into it, and reinstall, and before updating,f ollow the instructions you followed for installing the backports
<kamilkalahurski> Could anyone help me (no sound)?
<crdlb> ScottG489: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager in gconf
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> it should be easy though to make it work, make sure you have good cables
<sprinkmeier_> Family, ...254 is the highest addressable IP in the subnet. It's the default default route (that's not a typo).
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Are there some new updates that screw up the system...? Sounds... precarious updating. =/
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: Shall I try another cable?
<sprinkmeier_> Family, most routers are ignorant of this and use ...1 as their address. If you have ...254 I'm wondering if your network is properly set up.
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> yes, maybe you have a loose one, make sure they fit snugly
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: no.. i'm really not sure why it causes the problem.. but if you install the backport modules first, then update, it goes fine (at least it has on all 3 fo my laptops that have that device)
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: But Ubuntu, on the SAME PC, gets an IP address instantly..
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: I've had an Internet connection on my XP before last week.
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> perhaps you can tell us what is your network layout like, describe in details what is connected to what? what devices are there?
<gilda> there was the minor issue with ibex64 bit and flash/ wine not sure if thats still affecting sound
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Hah, that's really strange. Oh well, guess I'll just have to try that. First install, then backports modules, and then update. Got it. Thanks for the help, but I think I'll try that tomorrow.
<dean> is there a windows version of the open source dhclient
<Family> sprinkmeier_>the network is already up and running, im just trying to connect to it. I get internet from the landlord next door and the windows machine (this that im on) works ok. sorry for any miscommunication
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: hang on, i'll get you the instructions...
<fidelitysystem> whats the name of the channel network :?
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: What instructions...?
<crdlb> fidelitysystem: freenode?
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: http://games.dlink.com/products/?pid=643&#DGL-4500 .. that is my router
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: oh thats right, you already have installed from the backporst, never mind
<dean> fidelitysystem: irc.freenode.net channel #ubuntu
<fidelitysystem> mm i dont know something ##network
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Got them from http://unsharptech.com/2008/10/31/atheros-wireless-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<fidelitysystem> i dont know
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: the instructions you followed, they  mentioned disabling the restricted driver, etc
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: One other PC is connected to the router. Internet works on it.
<crdlb> fidelitysystem: oh, ##networking
<n8tuserf> Stalker that dont describe your network layout.. please clarify
<sprinkmeier_> Family, Can you compare network settings between windows and ubuntu machine? (same DNS, same router, same subnet...)
<Family> sprinkmeier_>when i do ipconfig /all in xp i get that gateway ip so i put it in
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: yeah, those are right, follow those instructions
<awell> What is a good ftp server to use with my ubuntu server?
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Ok. A new day, a new attempt at Ubuntu! Thanks. =)
<CentHOGG> hi I've just installed XFCE on a PPC and everything is ok. The only thing is that the menus are very fast. What I mean is this. For example If I pop up the mouse-finder menu and look at what my options there are, the menu will close within 4 secs (too quick). Is there a way to set this longer or turn off the menu reset entirely? thx
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> ubuntu host attached to such router via ethernet works okay?
<IndyGunFreak> gablin: np. like i said, as long as you do that before updating, and you're using 32bit, you shoudl be fine.. i've never had a prob w/ it
<n8tuserf> awell -> proftpd
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: Ubuntu's internet works OK. Not XP's internet.
<awell> Does proftp work with ebox?
<sprinkmeier_> Family, So ubuntu didn't auto-configure (using DHCP orr the gateway, which I assumeis how Windows did it)?
<sprinkmeier_> s/orr/off/
<gilda> Family~ can you ping your gateway ?
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: The router doesn't assign XP an IP address, only Ubuntu.
<gablin> IndyGunFreak: Let us hope so. This is my third attempt at Linux. I'm hoping this one will last.
<Jackalope85> Was intrepid a mistake for running an older broadcom wireless card?
<Family> <sprinkmeier_>cant ping the gateway
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> well you can check temporarily, borrow same ethernet cable from ubuntu and plug it in to the XP hosts and see if it works
<sprinkmeier_> Stalker72, I've said that for years...
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> broadcom chips are well known to make you loose hair when using with linux..
<Stalker72> n8tuserf: I dualboot XP and Ubuntu. I'm talking about the same PC.
<brunner> is there an application I can use to detect a certain frequency or a modem carrier in a wave file?
<sprinkmeier_> Family, sounds like problem is lower down, i.e. not even connecting at layer 1/2.
<sprinkmeier_> Family, WPA? WEP? WPA2?
<Accesshater> Can sombody help me with nvidia drivers? I have a nvidia 8600M GT, and my xorg.conf is broken. I tried to run sudo nvidia-xconfig a couple of times but it didnt help. I also tried to run xfix in recovry mode. The problem occurs if i try to install the 177 driver. I should never have tried the driverfrom the nvidia site =(.
<Jackalope85> N8tuserf - the laptop is a Dell I8500.  I don't think I can just rip the card out.  Am I going to be stuck trying to get/use an external card?
<CentHOGG> xfce anyone?
<n8tuserf> Stalker72 -> you do know this is ubuntu help channel, for windows you really need to visit #windows..but, anyhow it should be just plug n play, check your xp settings
<dean> Xp doesn't support WPA2
<piplite> hello all
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> i gave you a link earlier..they have a solution..
<piplite> any ideas where i can talk about mobile phones ?
<kamilkalahurski> how to set up network connection under kubuntu ?
<Accesshater> voor wpa in xp you could install securew2
<Family> <sprinkmeier_>thats where im clueless. xp has WPA-PSK whats the equivalent for ubuntu?
<Accesshater> wpa2*
<Jackalope85> N8tuserf - besides, the laptop is 5 years old.  BTW - I checked out the link.  They don't appear to have the solution.
<n8tuserf> dean depends on the driver you use with your wifi... therefore all wireless is driver dependent
<sprinkmeier_> Family, WPA PSK is "pre-shared key", that's problaby the mode you should be using.
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> you can try to use ndiswrapper
<sprinkmeier_> Family, Ubuntu should automagically pop up a dialog asking you for the "PSK". Unless it does that there's no point going further.
<Jackalope85> N8tuserf - I've been reading documentation like that all day.  Hasn't helped at all.  I tried using NDSwrapper, but maybe the driver I used was junk.  I'll try another one.
<piplite> any ideas where i can talk about mobile phones ?
<sprinkmeier_> Family, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> broadcom chips are infamous for difficult to make work, you were not the first..
<gmap> hello, how do I dial into a GPRS USB Modem
<Plugh> I finally figured out how to get Ubuntu 6.06 booting reliably with my new computer. The auto notification thing is telling me that 8.0.4.1 is available. How safe is it for me to jump from 6.06 to 8.04.1?
<Family> <sprinkmeier_>i see the network its name etc at 54% its just the choice of wep hexadecimal etc that makes me clueless
<Jackalope85> N8tuserf - I am starting to realize that.  I should have known, but I bought it 5+ years ago.
<dean> Plugh: should be safe
<Plugh> I can (and will) backup the 6.06 partition before attempting the update. Last time I tried it, it didn't go so well but I had to do part of it manually.
<Plugh> dean, ok thanks.
<sprinkmeier_> Plugh, a lot safer than staying at 6.06 :-) try a live CD first to make sure HW is supported
<Jackalope85> N8tuserf - thanx.  I guess I'll get out of your hair.
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> the only thing i can really suggest is keep working on that ndiswrapper
<Plugh> sprinkmeier_: I have a partition with 8.04 and it boots. Due to how I managed to do the update from 6.06 the GUI is very unstable. With 6.06 booting properly, I'm hoping things will go more smoothly this time.
<n8tuserf> Jackalope85 -> or get an external wifi card, pcmcia perhaps
<sprinkmeier_> Family, What happens iff you try to connect to the network? Do you get the WPA prompt?
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_:
<Family> <sprinkmeier_> ubuntu has WEP hexadecimal/WEP ascii/WPA personal/WPA2 personal
<n8tuserf> Plugh -> may i suggest doing a fresh install instead of upgrade, many people experience issues with upgrading
<sprinkmeier_> WEP is worthless, and you're not using it anyway. Try WPA personal, it's what Windows seeks to be using (WPA-PSK). WPA2 is better but not always supported.
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: http://paste.milk-it.net/1065
<ktebit> ust for giggles, I'm going to reboot this box into Ubuntu.  Apparently there is a new version?  Jaunty Jaybird or something?
<graingert> ktebit-> no not het
<n8tuserf> ktebit jaunty if far too new
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Dante123> hey all, I am on a dell inspiron 1300 and when I ran hardware drivers from livecd it detected the broadcomm 43 wireless driver-  now after I installed ubuntu- it doesn't detect it anymore and wireless is no go although it shows up under iwconfig
<Dante123> Any suggestions?
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, at first glance looks like the grub config file is either missing or pointing at something that's missing. HDD's should be identified by UUID (univerally unique ID), so removing an unused HDD shouldn't matter. If you're addressing by /dev/sd??? then you might have to rewrite the grub config file.
<Dante123> Could the driver be blacklisted??
<imaginativeone> is this what I want to do with freenas?
<imaginativeone> - put it on its own headless box
<imaginativeone> - use ANOTHER box for ubuntu
<imaginativeone> - use the ubuntu box for CD/peripherals/etc
<imaginativeone> - use the hard drive box for storage?
<simplex> yes
<FarmCretin> hey all, will it damage my system if i put my HDD into my new computer? or do i have to reinstall the OS?
<Plugh> n8tuserf: I can't do a fresh install. It wants to write to my partition table. It shouldn't need to do that. I don't want to risk it messing up my 11 partitions.
<simplex> depends
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> while in livecd do you recall the name of that driver? maybe you need to boot back tolivecd and see what it is and where within /lib/modules/`uname r`/  its located?
<ScottG489> crdlb: Thanks. Sorry for the slow response im at work
<Izinucs> FarmCretin: go for it
<ScottG489> crdlb: The windowmanager is metacity
<Dante123> is is broadcomm bw43fwcutter or something like that
<ktebit> ubuntu's website still has intrepid listed
<ktebit> where the heck is the new one
<ScottG489> crdlb: Where does conky override it?
<ktebit> t hasn't been any where close to 6 months
<FarmCretin> Izinucs:  does that mean you know it wont hurt, or go for it an see what happens?
<simplex> farmcretin: yeah. It shouldnt hurt the os but, it probably wont work
<sprinkmeier_> FarmCretin, BACKUP!!
<simplex> farmcretin: Live dangerously! Dont backup
<n8tuserf> Plugh -> depends on how you are doing the install, you have a choice to manually select the destination partition for install
<imaginativeone> ktebit: why would ubuntu's web site have intrepid listed?
<ktebit> ubuntu's website still has intrepid listed
<crdlb> ScottG489: conky doesn't override anything
<ktebit> because its the case?
<imaginativeone> ktebit: why wouldn't ubuntu's web site have intrepid listed?
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf ﻿s is broadcomm bw43fwcutter or something like that
<ktebit> where the heck is the new one
<ktebit> ?
<FarmCretin> its all backed up. im not worried about losing the data, its that my build doesnt have integrated or card graphics and i dont want to buy a new one for a server....
<simplex> Do games played in wine have lower performance?
<Plugh> n8tuserf: I do manual partitioning, tell it what to use for root and boot and it still always says at the end that it will be updating the partition table. Even though I just told it to use existing partitions.
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf could it be blacklisted
<savvas> FarmCretin: I would try and run it, the only problem I can think of when I upgraded from amd K7 32-bit motherboard to intel 64-bit dual core was a problem with the nvidia graphics driver, which was fixed with an upgrade of the package :)
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> now see if that exist on the new install you have
<ktebit> so?
<ktebit> where the heck is the new one?
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: how can I do it? booting on a livecd and...?
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> it can be not even be installed or loaded
<ben34> I am looking to change to wireless N which is the cheapest support solution, (I am in the UK)
<person> simplex: Than the same game played in Windows or than an equivalent game in Linux?
<elmaschulo> hellow, guys is anybody following the DreamLinux countdown?
<person> simplex: I have no idea by the way
<savvas> FarmCretin: a backup is a good idea however, if you have sensitive data
<lion_> can anyone suggest me what should I do to stop blinking screen while video output
<Plugh> DreamLinux countdown? Never heard of it.
<simplex> person: the same game obviously
<lepassive2> Hi i've  HP laserjet 6p and I 'm trying to get it working ??
<ktebit> ubuntu's website still has intrepid listed?
<ktebit> where the heck is the new one????
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, ... mount the local drives, look at the files (this is darn difficult to do remotely like this :-(
<meho_r> what new, ktebit?
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: that's ok, I'll take a look
<elmaschulo> www.dreamlinux.com.br
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf there is a broadcom folder under /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/include/config
<amaurea> should the mesa packages be installed if one uses the nvidia driver?
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf you think I need to modprobe???
<Plugh> Yet another Linux distro
<lion_> no, I'm using ati
<meho_r> elmaschulo: oh, new dreamlinux. Nice:) Thanks
<Laeborg> restart alsa = sudo alsa reload ?
<ben34> Any suggestions for any solution for wireless N on ubuntu
<navetz_> where can i find an ip nuker?
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, can you drag the PC to a local LUG? you should be able to find someone there who can help.
<graingert> ben34-> it just works
<amaurea> navetz_: what would that be?
<Plugh> If I can free up one of my Ubuntu partitions, I may give DreamLinux a try out of curiousity
<xjunior> sprinkmeier_: LUG?
<navetz_> amaurea: send massive amounts of packets to some up
<ben34> graingert: do you have a wireless n card, if so which one
<sprinkmeier_> xjunior, Linux User Group
<amaurea> navetz_: ping could do that, I guess
<meho_r> it's live cd, Plugh ;)
<Plugh> gotta reboot to back up some partitions before attempting to go from 6.06 to 8.04 again.
<fidelitysystem_> mm somebody help me my friend wants to see my page but configure the port 80 etc. but nothing :???
<graingert> ben34-> the intel one iwl
<hanasaki> what causes packages to be "kept back" when doing an safe-upgrade?
<Plugh> meho_r, True. I can always go that route to check it out.
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf any suggestions???
<meho_r> I tried v.3 and liked it:)
<Plugh> bbl
<lion_> overlay blinks.. is it normal?
<satch5150> hi all, Im back again :)
<n8tuserf> Plugh -> you're referring to the grub writing to mbr, you dont have to install grub if you want to use the existing one
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> or look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> i lost my link..what was the question?
<Plugh> n8tuserf: I told it not to install grub. It still wants to update the partition table.
<mcphail> hanasaki: they are kept back if they need to pull in new packages with the upgrade
<Frenchie> I have automatic updates turned on both for download and install is there a way to see the recent updates that have been installed on my system?
<n8tuserf> Plugh -> i dont know, definitely your /etc/fstab have to be updated
<satch5150> upgraded from 7.04 -> 7.10 finally, then started to upgrade to 8.04 - everything was going great until half thru the installation of the new packages, got some erros abotu apparmor, mysqld wouldn't restart, then it said upgrades couldn't be installed
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf there is a broadcom folder under /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic/include/config
<SuperMoopies> How do you install lm-sensors ?
<SuperMoopies> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<SuperMoopies> is no help
<Plugh> n8tuserf: my /etc/fstab is already correct.
<satch5150> no the question is
<satch5150> what didn't get upgraded
<satch5150> and how bad will it be when the system restarts as is :)
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> you are looking at the source directory, not whats in your current modules path
<Plugh> oh, well. dinner is ready. backups and update attempt will have to wait.
<Droopsta915> How do I overwrite a dvd rw, or what program can I use to do so?
<satch5150> I ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and it only upgraded one package
<satch5150> so, what do I do now ? :)
<dustin> how can i open/run a .run file with synaptic package manager to install/run it?
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf i do not see it in either place you mentioned
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> then it is not even loaded at boot then..
<satch5150> anyone ?
<mcphail> dustin: ".run" files will not be handled by the package manager
<dustin> heh, trying to google problems and thats the only lead i got.. how can i run it? D:
<mcphail> dustin: first, do you trust it?
<dustin> yea
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf well, I try going back into restricted drivers and it says there are none on my system (so there is no place to enable the broadcom driver) however under livecd it did detect it
<mcphail> dustin: it will probably be a shell script. Open a terminal and type "chmod +x file.run"
 * satch5150 is desperate and will consider any suggestions, no matter how insane
<mcphail> dustin: then run it with "./file.run"
<npodges> where is Trash:/// actually located?
<Dante123> ﻿n8tuserf maybe I will try reinstalling....
<n8tuserf> Dante123 -> to enable the modules, it needs to be in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/
<n8tuserf> so copy it over
<sprinkmeier_> npodges, .Trash
<jjlee> satch5150: what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> when i install ubuntu, how can i install grub to a seperate 50 mb partition?
<npodges> on 9.04 alpha? because .Trash doesnt exist.
<mcphail> dustin: if it complain about needing root priveleges, use "sudo ./file.run"
<satch5150> upgrade from 7.10 server -> 8.04
<satch5150> went well until I got installation errors with apparomor and mysqld
<dustin> mcphail: its running now, ty :)
<satch5150> then it said upgrades couldn't be installed
<satch5150> and halted
<mcphail> dustin: np
<crdlb> npodges: at some point it moved to ~/.local/share/Trash
<satch5150> was using do-upgrade-release btw
<dustin> < newb to linux, learning :)
<npodges> thanks!
 * satch5150 even tried killing himself, but the gun jammed :(
<mcphail> dustin: these ".run" files are non-standard. Try to stick to the repos as much as possible
<ScottG489> crdlb: So then if gnome is setting metacity as the wm how is conky running on boot?
<littlewookie> hey, i've got a bluetooth headset, and i added it to the asoundrc, it works with skype if i set the profile, but how can i chose this profile with other programms that don't accept these settings, can i set the whole output to the headset?
<crdlb> ScottG489: conky is not a window manager?
<ScottG489> crdlb: I thought it was. What is it then?
<ScottG489> crdlb: sry ive been meaning to say compiz*
<dustin> alright
<ScottG489> :(
<littlewookie> crdlb: conky is a screen monitor for various informations
<crdlb> ScottG489: a little system monitor window
<jjlee> satch5150: could try uninstalling all multiverse packages then running apt-get dist-upgrade
<ScottG489> im working with both right now lol. so if i never say conky i meant compiz
<jjlee> satch5150: since you asked for random suggestions.  Don't assume I know what I'm talking about, though :-)
<sprinkmeier_> ubuntu_, choose 'manually setup partitions" and create a "/boot" partition. Use more than 100MB, the partition has to hold all the Linux kernels and disk space  is cheap.
<satch5150> lol
<satch5150> my next question, how would I do that ? :)
<crdlb> ScottG489: if compiz is starting, there must be some autostart entry doing it
<ScottG489> crdlb: Yea. I think I need to stop metacity from starting and then start compiz. and then tell all my programs that run on start to wait like 10-15 secs to wait for compiz and then start
<ubuntu_> sprinkmeier_: is it fine if i just used 100 mb for /boot partition
<ScottG489> crdlb: compiz handels their placement and they get placed weird on startup probably because compiz hasnt started yet
<greatbitbucket> Hello everyone!
<crdlb> ScottG489: as a workaround, you can just make them sleep beforehand, I guess
<jjlee> satch5150: somewhere I have a script to list & maybe uninstall / install packages...
<satch5150> let me go about this from a different direction, the storage drives on this server are striped together in a software raid array - if I were to wipe the drive with the os on it, could I preserve the data on the raid array (i.e. wouldn't have to rebuild the array) ? and if so, how ?
<Louis> How can I get Ubuntu to run a full check of each filesystem at startup?
<ubuntu_> Louis: add entries to /etc/fstab
<satch5150> that way I could just do a full installation of intrepid and be done with it
<ubuntu_> i think
<Louis> ubuntu_:  which entries do i add?
<sprinkmeier_> ubuntu_, should be fine unless you go on a kernel shopping spree :-) my point is that at less than1c/MB you might as well be generous
<ubuntu_> erm, find a guide how to edit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_> sprinkmeier_: i just redid my partitions again and just gave it 300 mb
<ubuntu_> better safe than sorry :)
<sprinkmeier_> Louis, 'sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot' USUAL WARNING ABOUYT RUNNING COMMANDS OFF THE 'net WITH SUDO IN THEM!!!
<oskar-> Louis, do you want that once or every timeß
<Louis> oskar-  every time
<Louis> sprinkmeier_ :  i add that line to fstab?
<Louis> or is that a command?
<g[r]eek> Hi all. I cannot hear any sound on youtube videos (mp3's and downloaded movies work just fine though; it's only youtube videos). Using firefox 3 and Ubuntu. It works on my other PC though, same setup.
<sprinkmeier_> Louis, it's a command. /forcefsck is a flag file checked in ec.local, it forces a checkdisk on boot.
<Louis> sprinkmeier_:  Okay thanks.  And it makes the change permanent, right?
<ubuntu_> thanks sprinkmeier_
<sprinkmeier_> Louis, No. /forcefsck is removed when boot finishes. You could add the 'touch' line to /etc/rc.local.   Why check every time?
<ubuntu_> i'm redoing all my partitions to be more organized as in seperate boot loader, seperate home folder, etc.
<fidelitysystem_> how can i install pico ??
<Louis> sprinkmeier_:  it's a server with an average uptime of a few weeks, so i figured it wouldn't hurt
<usser> fidelitysystem_, pico is proprietary use nano
<oskar-> Louis, shutdown -F   may be also interesting, if you also work with other distributions
<usser> fidelitysystem_, and it should be included by default
<sprinkmeier_> Louis, Fair enough..... I thought it might be dodgy HW, in which case I'd recommend getting new disks and saving yourself the hearache.
<Guitarbandit90> Huh, this is my first time using Ubuntu. Pretty retro. :D
<Guitarbandit90> I like it.
<jjlee> satch5150: what devices have you striped?  whole disks?
<Louis> sprinkmeier_:  haha yeah i had an I/0 disaster a while ago... I'm all about buying new hardware when the old stuff flakes now...
<Guitarbandit90> Heh.
<Guitarbandit90> Any good games for Ubuntu?
<graingert> Guitarbandit90-> try emulators
<oskar-> !games > Guitarbandit90
<ubottu> Guitarbandit90, please see my private message
<Guest88690> Guitarbandit90: yeah...its called install and reinstall and reinstall again ... :)
<LogicFan> Guitarbandit90, also, seach google for "top linux games"
<LogicFan> there's a bunch
<Guitarbandit90> Alright, thanks. :D
<Louis> sprinkmeier_:  so just to be clear.  if I add "touch /forcefsck" to /etc/rc.local it will run fsck at every boot?
<LogicFan> !games > LogicFan
<ubottu> LogicFan, please see my private message
<mikeshollen> Would someone please help me with my wireless card?  I reformatted my computer and tried to install it the same way but for some reason the driver isn't installing properly. I'm running ubuntu hardy 8.04 with a broadcom rtl8185 wifi card.  Here's what happened when I tried to install the card http://pastebin.com/me34d816
<Guest88690> anyone using VM like with qemu, kvm, or virtualbox on 8.10?
<LogicFan> i use virtualbox
<graingert> Guest88690-> virtualbox-cse works well
 * MellowDude slaps _adele_ around a bit with a big slimy trout.
<Guest88690> how did you get it...all I can see in synaptic is OSE, no gui....if i get the .deb file from sun....crashes my kernel
<Guest88690> but on the upside the gui works
<graingert> Guest88690-> you need to get the repo
<graingert> Guest88690-> from sun
<ScottG489> crdlb: Yea, I don't really get how ubuntu's "sessions" autostarts things though
<fidelitysystem_> excuse im install apache but where i can put my files of my page ?
<Louis> I read somewhere that changing the last "1" at the end of a partition's line in fstab will make ubuntu run fsck at boot... is this right?
<Guest88690> graingert: is there a handy dandy howto on that one?
<graingert> Guest88690-> on suns weby stie
<imemine> just bought a GA-EP45T-DS3R (review at phoronix a couple of months ago... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gigabyte_p45_mobos&num=1 ) and now I'm trying to install intrepid on it... only I can't... the cd won't boot (works on another computer, so nothing wrong with the cd)... has any one had any trouble booting from a ide drive on a similar mb?
<graingert> Guest88690-> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Guest88690> graingert: you mean this?  Debian-based Linux distributions: Add one of the following lines according to your distribution to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<graingert> Guest88690-> yeah
<orci> hi all, I have 8.04 on a desktop, if I edit the sources.list and replace hardy with intrepid, and do a apt-get dist-upgrade, would that work?
<Guest88690> k..thanks....I had to reinstall ubuntu again...LOL
<Guest88690> its almost ready now
<Janos> having a problem with pulseaudio, hav two sound cards, on board intel and an audigy 2, while using pulseaudio everything works great with the intel card but i get no sound on my audigy, if i use alsa everything works with both cards, anyone have any idea why this could be ?
<graingert> Guest88690-> Note: Ubuntu users might want to install the dkms package (not available on Debian) to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel modules (vboxdrv and vboxnetflt) are properly updated if the linux kernel version changes during the next apt-get upgrade.
<Guest88690> gotcha
<Guest88690> I still have to do the first system updates before I try it
<Guest88690> but we are almost there
<awell> Frustrated. How do I ftp into my webserver so I can add pages to my website?
<Guest88690> again!!11
<Charliehorse> i am having a problem. Full deatails here. What should I do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083161
<Guest88690> graingert:  any ideas why when I do a sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it never finds the kernel updates...I have to go through the update manager for those...np...just weird
<Janos> having a problem with pulseaudio, hav two sound cards, on board intel and an audigy 2, while using pulseaudio everything works great with the intel card but i get no sound on my audigy, if i use alsa everything works with both cards, anyone have any idea why this could be ?
<Chewy> hi all
<Chewy> quick question...I am about to do my 50th install of ubuntu (dont ask), and I dont have access to an ethernet cable this time around to get my atheros card working after running the good old: "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic"
<graingert> Chewy-> apt on cd?
<Chewy> I am wondering if I can run it any other way? I was told it would run right off the cd but I cant get sudo apt-get to recognise it
<lucax> any one has any idea how to make global menu work with firefox and openoffice?
<Tuxprobe> hay allz
<Chewy> graingert, I think that sounds right but im not sure how to do it. I found the package and tried to run it but it has other dependencies and wouldnt let me proceed by doing it through the GUI
<graingert> Chewy-> ok
<Charliehorse> i have a weird problem when using a mounted HFS+ drive. Any file i can copy to desktop, will then open, but If I try to open it directly from the drive it will crash the program trying to open the file
<Tuxprobe> my little server-box has troubles putting discs on ice so id like to place '/var' in memory as squashfs un-/-squashed on initlvl's
<Tuxprobe> but apt-get stores all its files in /var/cache/apt - any ways to reconfigure aptitude perhaps?
<zash> Tuxprobe: tmpfs?
<zash> Tuxprobe: and /var/cache/apt could be a symlink to somewhere else
<Tuxprobe> zash what, as environment var?
<satch5150> jjlee: sorry, was afk, yes, I've striped 2 whole 250 GB disks
<zash> Tuxprobe: no mount -t tmpfs
<zash> Tuxprobe: tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime,size=512m)
<Chewy> could you tell me exactly what I would need to do? what i have done in the past is used the cd as a source in the GUI... then gone to terminal and "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install ... etc"   but that returns an error
<oskar-> Charliehorse, you can run the program from console with "strace" in front (you first have to install it). that might get you nearer to the cause of the error
<Tuxprobe> zash ah well ok, was going for ramfs in stead - but i think its about the same
<miso> hi, i have last kernel from git build with make-kpkg , and want to build lirc modules (on intrepid) from lirc-modules-source with dkms, but i have a problem with running dkml build ..., any advice for me  ?
<Dillizar> what is the command line to run root
<Tuxprobe> zash going to create a ramdrive in initial runlevel and un-squash the previous image of '/var'
<Chewy> Dillizar, "sudo"
<zykes-> anyone here know if nfs has some "max clients" limit or so on version 2 ?
<temperature> I updated from 8.04TLS to 8.10 and the "sensors"  command shows 10° higher temperatures. Why is that?
<Tuxprobe> but my problem lies in 200+MB of apt-get data
<Guest88690> I hate our new Dell laptops
<zash> Tuxprobe: cool
<Dillizar> Chewy, it was smt like sudo x
<jjlee> satch5150: sounds unlikely, but I don't know
<Chewy> :)
<Tuxprobe> zash with squash i dump it on every shutdown/halt and save my old logs etc
<Guest88690> they are so flaky...the post is either instantaneous or it takes like 2 minutes...nothing in between....stupid Dell laptop E6500
<satch5150> kinda screwed then huh ? :-)
<Chewy> so can anyone tell me how I can set up apt-get to install the backports package from the cd so I dont have to connect ethernet to get my wireless working?
<cs_student> Whats a good html editor for linux with syntax highlighting, auto-indenting, etc.?
<Guest88690> emacs or vi
<Guest88690> vim...sorry
<Charliehorse> how do i run totem from command line?
<Dillizar> what is the command line to run as root
<Tuxprobe> zash guess i _could_ symlink the apt folder but imo there should be a configuration directive .o.O
<Charliehorse> Dillizar: sudo
<Chewy> Charliehorse, just type "totem" if you dont want any particular movie playing
<Dillizar> Charliehorse, you dont understand i want to delete smt and i must be in as root
<Charliehorse> i got this error:http://www.mibbit.com/pb/puFkV8
<Chewy> so   last call to help me out? noone can tell me how to get apt-get to update the backports package from the cd after an install?
<lun4tic> hi
<Chewy> Dillizar: go to terminal, type "sudo rm /*path" where *path is the actual path of what you want to delete
<wad> Setting up my first Ubuntu box, but I've got a question: The taskbar is only showing apps running on the current side of the desktop cube. I need to be able to ALT-TAB through all of them, whatever desktop they are on. Is this possible?
<Chewy> but before you do that, if you dont know waht your doing or using an option, use ls first to show you what files will be deleted next
<lun4tic> anyone familiar with tomcat6 and eclipse (ganymede) under ubuntu(intrepid)?
<Charliehorse> i got this error while trying to play a song file in totem off of an HFS+ mounted drive
<Charliehorse> i got this error:http://www.mibbit.com/pb/puFkV8
<sapage> how can you force apt-get to upgrade amarok to a newer version?
<zash> sapage: apt-gte upgrade ?
<lun4tic> eclipse seems to need allof tomcat in a single directory. otherwise it complains about missing files. is there any way i can "tell" eclipse that tomcat6 is in the ubuntu directory structure or do i have to symlink all of the directorys in one single install directory?
<sapage> zash: i want a new version than in apt-get
<zash> sapage: you cant (with apt-get) install a version that is not in repos
<Tuxprobe> hang on, got it :) (/usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz
<zash> unless you add a repo, install from source or some package
<sapage> zash: ok thanks
<ookz> Can anyone suggest a book for me to learn Linux/Unix Terminal?
<Guest55893> the linux users guide
<ookz> Linxor
<ookz> ?
<fiantres> quick question: does xen server REQUIRE a processor with hardware-based virtualization support?
<fiantres> or does it just work better with one?
<zash> ookz: www.google.com/search?q=bash+tutorial
#ubuntu 2009-03-01
<Charliehorse> i got this error while trying to play a song file in totem off of an HFS+ mounted drive http://www.mibbit.com/pb/puFkV8
<orci> hi all, I have 8.04 on a desktop, if I edit the sources.list and replace hardy with intrepid, and do a apt-get dist-upgrade, would that work?
<zash> orci: maybe
<unko> orci, there's a command to do distro update
<zash> orci: do-release-upgrade !
<unko> i forget it tho
<unko> yeah that one
<Dand> hola
<zash> unko: if you have the gui, look in Software Sources
<zash> under Updates
<dougl> I am running 8.04 and when I try to update system there are 4 packages that give me "Error authenticating some packages" they are all xbmc related - can anyone help me out with this?
<mib_u8lmqz> What program should I use to burn the image onto the CD for ubuntu?
<brandon_> volcomskater
<zash> dougl: you should probably disable the xbmc repos before
<IndyGunFreak> mib_u8lmqz: if you're in ubuntu, gnomebaker, k3b, both will be fine
<Charliehorse> mib_u8lmqz: what system are you using?
<mib_u8lmqz> I am using Windows Vista at the moment
<brandon_> does any body no what is a good video editing software
<unko> zash, huh
<incubii> mib_u8lmqz, try ImgBurn
<incubii> mib_u8lmqz, itr free
<mib_u8lmqz> cool and is there a recommended speed to burn it?
<incubii> mib_u8lmqz, just let it auto-detect the speed
<brandon_>  does any body no what is a good video editing software
<zash> unko: http://pix.zash.se/i/hQ.png
<dougl> zash - not that I know how to disable but if I accomplish this how do I update xbmc and supporting packages?
<brandon_>  does any body no what is a good video editing software
<zash> dougl: software sources!
<mib_u8lmqz> thanks inclubi and charliehouse and the others
<unko> zash, why am i doing this again? i don't need help if thats what your asking
<brandon_>  does any body no what is a good video editing software
<Mox`> hmm when I try to save fdisk i get this error: "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy." - how do I fix this? :S
<IndyGunFreak> brandon_: take a xannex, if nobody knows, its not gonna get you an answer asking every 10sec
<incubii> Mox`, maybe the device you are partitioning is still mounted ?
<Mox`> incubii how do I check? Mount?
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<incubii> Mox`, type mount in the cli, that will list all mounted devices and where they are mounted too
<incubii> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ScottG489> How do I find out what my wifi is called. Like my ethernet connection is eth0 but I don't know what my wireless is.
<incubii> ScottG489, in commandline type iwconfig
<incubii> it will list the wireless if it is indeed there
<ScottG489> incubii: Hm, ok thats what I thought. I guess its eth1
<wad> I'd like to use compiz, but when I put apps on different desktops, I can't use ALT-TAB to cycle through them anymore. Also, each desktop only shows the apps on that taskbar. Is this a configuration option, or am I just out of luck?
<ScottG489> incubii: It also lists eth0 though, just no connection (im on wifi right now)
<incubii> ScottG489, yes it will list everything, but only the wireless adapters will have more information
<ScottG489> incubii: in ifconfig it has the line "eth1      Link encap:Ethernet"
<incubii> ScottG489, it lists eth0 in iwconfig for me but says No Wireless Extensions
<ScottG489> incubii: SO that confused me cuz it said ethernet next to what I thought was my wireless
<ScottG489> incubii: eth1 doesnt seem to work in conky
<ScottG489> hm nvm i take that back
<mxiao> do I need the items in /temp or can I discard them?
<Guest88690> this is too weird
<mxiao> do I need the items in my /temp folder or can I delete them?
<picardo> /j #cappuccino
<Guest88690> sometimes when I install ubuntu 8.10 i get 1600 x 1200...but sometimes I only ge 800x600....what gives?  Nvidia drivers don't work.....so I have to keep reinstalling until I get one with 1600x1200 again?  Anyone know a way around this.  The stupid nvidia drivers worked in 32bit, but not 64bit....before and after kernel updates....sssshhhhh!
<Sergeant_Pony_> can the order in which programs load be changed? I want compiz-fusion to start before my applet taskbar
<ubuntu_> Hi
<Sergeant_Pony_> hi
<eubey> I am having trouble pinpointing why my computer is hanging for 10-20 seconds at the "Starting up..." phase after(or perhaps during?) GRUB. Any ideas?
<ubuntu_> i want install ubuntu
<ubuntu_> i was write iso to dvd
<ubuntu_> and installation was start
<ubuntu_> but
<ubuntu_> i have get this error : [Errno 5] Input/output error
<mib_u8lmqz> I am getting a "write error" when I try burning the image on ImgBurn
<mib_u8lmqz> I am using CD-R
<ubuntu_> but
<eubey> mib_u8lmqz, did u check the md5 hash?
<ubuntu_> i have ubuntu iso in the live session
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_> Sorry.
<mib_u8lmqz> is that an option I should leave uncheck eubey?
<BigMike> hi all
<eubey> mib_u8lmqz, no its a way to see if the file you downloaded is identical to the one on the server
<BigMike> my ext3 drive isnt updating its stayin at the same size what can I do?
<Guest88690> dangit....800x600 again.....
<mib_u8lmqz> oh ok eubey, how do I check that?
<Guest88690> its just soooooo randome
<storbeck> mib_u8lmqz: man md5sum
<exodus_ms> any of you all use songbird in Ubuntu 8.10? I have a small problem, I'm unable to right-click the media player and select a workspace to switch it to, this option is also unavailable in 'mini' mode
<mib_u8lmqz> I am on Vista at the moment, trying to get ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !res > Guest88690
<ubottu> Guest88690, please see my private message
<zash> exodus_ms: try Ctlr+Alt+Arrowkeys
<eubey> http://www.mgillespie.plus.com/MD5Check.zip use that and the find the md5 files on the server
<eubey> and see if the number generated is the same as trhe one in the file mib_u8lmqz
<eubey> I am having trouble pinpointing why my computer is hanging for 10-20 seconds at the "Starting up..." phase after(or perhaps during?) GRUB. Any ideas?
<mib_u8lmqz> if it is eubey, what should I do?
<Guest88690> IndyGunFreak: if that works...you totally rock
<exodus_ms> zash, ya, that just toggles through the workspaces, the player still remains on 'Desktop 1'
<fiantres> does synaptic package manager use a different set of repositories than apt?
<ubuntu_> I want install ubuntu, i was start installation but i have get this error "[Errno 5] Input/output error" but i have ubuntu iso file in the now live session, i guess dvd files is broken, can i install other iso files ? I have ubuntu iso file in the live session, i'm now live session. i dont have empty dvd, ubiquty in the my desktop now, please help me.
<jjlee> my /dev/urandom stops growing at around 400 bytes, yet cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/poolsize yields 4096
<zash> exodus_ms: right, add shift
<eubey> mib_u8lmqz, if its different u need to redownload, if its the same then i dunno
<crdlb> fiantres: it's just a frontend
<exodus_ms> zash, ty
<jjlee> cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail gives around 3600 bits max pretty consistently
<ubuntu_> can i install from other iso file (in the live session desktop)
<ubuntu_> ?
<jjlee> up until then, entropy_avail keeps growing until it hits the magic 3600-odd
<jjlee> why??
<ubuntu_> i have a windoze other partitions.
<mib_u8lmqz> thank you eubey
<ubuntu_> and i can't open windows..
<orci> zash, update-manager told me that there is no nvidia driver in 8.10 for my card. is that true?
<fiantres> crdlb: interesting; i've run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and show 0 packages needing updates, but synaptic just found 8 packages to download all on its own...
<ubuntu_> and can't install ubuntu
<ubuntu_> what's up me ?
<ubuntu_> :)
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: install from Live CD
<fiantres> crdlb: any ideas?
<jjlee> assuming poolsize is also in bits, why does my entropy_avail stick at 3600 rather than 4096 ish?
<exodus_ms> zash, one more question, is there a keyboard shortcut for showing the app across all workspaces
<eubey> where can i see the log outputted by grub?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: and you can install form a USB stick
<zash> orci: yes, intrepid does not work with my geforce 3 :(
<Guest88690> does ubuntu have whatever-Fkey to go into terminal?
<mib_u8lmqz> it says MD4 Sums don't match so I will redownload
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: onlly if his machine will boot usb
<temperature>  How to enable cpufreq on 8.10 server. "$cpufreq-info" gives " analyzing CPU 7: no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb:  i don't have now usb stick
<Guest88690> usermode
<mib_u8lmqz> MD5*
<orci> zash, ah but 8.04 does how ocme?
<mikeshollen> Hey guys, does anyone know how to inject terminal commands into a file to start up when ubuntu hardy loads?  I have a three liner that I want to auto run so I don't have to rebuild my wifi card's driver everytime I restart.
<ubuntu_> i'm in the live session now
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: can you boot from Live CD?
<crdlb> fiantres: upgrade will not install any new packages, whereas dist-upgrade will
<zash> Guest88690: (ctrl + ) alt + F# = switch to virtual terminal #
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: yes i do.
<wad> Where do I configure the behavior of my Static Application Switcher?
<mxiao> ubuntu not recognizing my C drive can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> i'm in the live session now.
<fidelitysystem> what mean this
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: ok you need to partition your hard disk and then install
<fidelitysystem> .. waiting [Sat Feb 28 16:27:53 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 189.220.50.209:80 has no VirtualHosts
<fidelitysystem> (99)Cannot assign requested address: make_sock: could not bind to address 189.220.50.209:8000
<fidelitysystem> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<fidelitysystem> Unable to open logs
<fidelitysystem>                                                                          [fail]
<fidelitysystem> fidelitysystem@fidelitysystem:/var/www$ ls
<FloodBot2> fidelitysystem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: how ?
<zash> exodus_ms: iduno, there is in the alt+rightclick menu
<fiantres> so dist-upgrade is how you upgrade you kernel? that would make sense because the packages synaptic is downloading are all kernel or kernel header updates
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: you want to dual boot with Windows?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> !dualboot
<fidelitysystem> mm
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<exodus_ms> zash, again I am humbled by your keyboard skills, thanks again
<fidelitysystem> whats virtualhost?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: i can't install ubuntu, i wan't open windows but i can't it.
<ubuntu_> because, i need install ubuntu
<zash> exodus_ms: :D
<ubuntu_> and i want install ubuntu, i want use ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: you want to have Windows and Ubuntu on the computer?
<ubuntu_> but for it  before install :)
<storbeck> ubuntu_: http://wubi-installer.org/
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: you say windows won't boot, are you getting grub errors?
<sebsebseb> storbeck: I woudn't normalely recommend wubi
<IndyGunFreak> storbeck: thats useless, windows won't boot
<storbeck> Eh, I can't understand what he's saying
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: I can't boot Windows
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zash> orci: what you say??
<Fosco__> is there a way to check what programs were recently removed by apt-get autoremove?  I know it wouldn't be in my bash_history
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: if you want help, you'er going to have to 1. learn to ask a question, and 2., how to answer one, i know windows won't boot, i asked are you getting a grub error
<ubuntu_> i did write iso file to dvd
<sebastienYoga> Hello every body
<sebsebseb> sebastienYoga: hi
<ubuntu_> IndyGunFreak: so sorry, i dont write more english.
<ubuntu_> i can't write more english
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: where are you from?
<ubuntu_> i don't know english..
<fidelitysystem> HELPPP
<sebsebseb> which language do you know?
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: in the Turkey
<fidelitysystem> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<fidelitysystem>  What mean that ???
<fiantres> anyone know about virtualization options in ubuntu 8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu_: thats fine, you can't boot windows, i understand that, when you boot your machine, do you get a grub error, like does it say, "Grub error 17, or Grub error 21", or something like that
<sebastienYoga> I have a question, I want to restrick a user to his home directory, but, i don't want use the path for ssh for use chroot, is it possible ?
<sebsebseb> must be a channel for turkey some where on here
<sebsebseb> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<sebsebseb> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: thank you :)
<sebsebseb> ok good luck with Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> sebsebseb: thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> i bet that channel is empty, most of the foreign language ones are.
<Decepticon> how can i kill this user's processes
<Decepticon> how can i kill this user's processes safely, then lock his user
<Fosco__> kill (process id)
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: yeah maybe,  but I know the Swedish and Spannish ones aren't and dutch
<Decepticon> how can i kill ALL of this user's processes safely, then lock his user
<Dextl> Whenever I run WoW in Wine, it just crashes.... can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: yeah, maybe.. lot of times there's people there but nobody talking
<sebsebseb> not in the Swedish channel :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dextl: thats a wine issue, not an ubuntu issue
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: still here?  any luck in there?
<rdw200169> Dextl, try opengl on the command line.. like 'wine WoW.exe -opengl'
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: i'm watching there, nobody is answerng him
<storbeck> Decepticon: pkill
<storbeck> Or skill, rather
<storbeck> skill -u username
<Fosco__> is there a way to check what programs were recently removed by apt-get autoremove?  I know it wouldn't be in my bash_history
<andyh2> how do i run internet explorer in ubuntu
<storbeck> andyh2: ies4linux
<andyh2> wuts this firefox ting
<storbeck> Firefox is another web browser
<Decepticon> storbeck that didnt do anything
<sebastienYoga> do you have a solution for my problem ?
<presshere> ! firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<hikenboot> hello all how do i identify which snapshot of a volume is the active one ?
<storbeck> Decepticon: man pkill and man skill
<fidelitysystem> HI i want to know how i can delete apache
<fidelitysystem> please
<fidelitysystem> help me
<IndyGunFreak> andyh2: why on Gods green earth, would you run IE on Linux?
<storbeck> fidelitysystem: apt-get remove apache
<knubbli__> heyho
<hikenboot> according to lvdisplay it looks like my initial partition and the snapshot are both running this is puzzling anyone able to explain this?
<andyh2> IndyGunFreak No idea :)
<storbeck> IndyGunFreak: Maybe he's a web developer and he wants it for testing
<knubbli__> check this out http://tinyurl.com/rolfxd lol
<IndyGunFreak> storbeck: well considering he just said no idea, id rule that out
<unop> IndyGunFreak, to run ActiveX Controls? :)
<storbeck> IndyGunFreak: I was just trying to make it sound better :)
<IndyGunFreak> unop: lol, Actively eXposed
<orci> zash, 8.04 drivers for nvidia exist. wht not for 8.10?
<zash> orci: i wonder that too
<orci> zash, shouldn't what work in 8.04 work in 8.10 as well?
<zash> orci: tried to upgrade my xbmc-box to intrepid, went from acceptable framerate to like 1fps
<zash> orci: appearently not :(
<MarkJones> Is 8.10 even close to the speed and responsivness of 8.04 now with all updates installed or is it still IMO a bit laggy?
<ActionParsnip1> orci: they do
<ActionParsnip1> orci: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<storbeck> MarkJones: That depends entirely on how you have it setup.
<storbeck> 8.10 is just a release version. It can always be modified.
<orci> ActionParsnip1, geforce4 mx 440 agp
<ATC_203> Hey can I get some help with an upgrade problem?
<MarkJones> What do you mean? Its just a standard default install.
<orci> rev a2
<storbeck> You never said `standard default install`
<ActionParsnip1> orci: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip1> orci: restart x server then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<fidelitysystem> hey removed apache but now i can installed .. why ??
<orci> ActionParsnip1, is this all? I'll try it oncethe upgrade to intrepid finishes
<orci> zash, can you try it too?
<ActionParsnip1> orci: yep, thats it
<zash> orci: try whatnow
<ActionParsnip1> orci: linux + nvidia == best mates
<orci> zash /lastlog ActionParsnip1
<mikeshollen> What's the terminal command to empty the trash when you're having permission problems
<ActionParsnip1> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mykz> anyone available to help with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6816236&posted=1#post6816236
<zash> orci: i tried all nvidia-glx-* and none worked
<zash> i think
<nomiculus> stuff has to work on the command line too!   :)
<Fosco__> is there a way to check what programs were recently removed by apt-get autoremove?
<ActionParsnip1> nomiculus: indeed, you can do anything you can do in gui that you can do interminal, except flash in websites
<nomiculus> i recognise that actionparsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> nomiculus: good lad
<nomiculus> O_o
<mimmo> ciao
<storbeck> Fosco__: sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log
<mimmo> ! lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<_VIM_> !it | mimmo
<ubottu> mimmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mimmo> grazie
<_VIM_> storbeck: the last line concerns me the most, but the permissons issue should be easily solved by just adding a sudo infront of the commands no? http://paste.ubuntu.com/124428/
<mykz> can anyone tell with my current problem?
<storbeck> _VIM_: sudo apt-get install dvdrtools
<storbeck> :)
<Droopsta915> Why doesn't my default player play my dvd, but vlc does?
<storbeck> _VIM_: I'm interested to see how well it works
<_VIM_> storbeck: that would help hah? hehe, ok hold on, you gonna be on for abit?
<ActionParsnip1> Droopsta915: maybe you need to give it the dvd plugin for it
<storbeck> Yep
<_VIM_> k brb then
<Droopsta915> is there a command to install everything i need for the player>
<storbeck> _VIM_: It would be neat if you left the dvd in the drive the majority of the time, then added the script in cron. You could have a dvd of backups for each month :)
<Hogren> bonjour tt le monde
<fidelitysystem> hi helppp
<fidelitysystem> /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgid.load what mean that
<Hogren> euh j'ai un petit souci
<storbeck> !it | Hogren
<ubottu> Hogren: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Hogren> d'ordre carte graphique
<_VIM_> storbeck: yeah ill just stick the script on a cron if it works, and have it do backups like once per night, it's a rewriteable disk too so i could have it delete old backups every so often too
<storbeck> w00t!
<Hogren> voila j'ai installer manaworld
<fidelitysystem_> help
<Hogren> et le message suivant apparai
<Hogren> Could not initialize SDL: No available video device
<Hogren> (quand je le lance)
<homeskill> does xinerama let you use dual monitors in the normal sense of the word, like seeing one work space on one monitor and the other on another ?
<Hogren> sur le FAQ du site il mette quil faut toucher au variable
<Hogren> mais je n'ai jamais fait
<Hogren> oups sorry
<Hogren> i am not in the good channel
<Hogren> bye
<mikeshollen> can anyone help me to get 3 terminal commands to run automatically during startup?
<storbeck> mikeshollen: Add it in your .bash_login
<fidelitysystem_> somebody fuck u help me ?
<fidelitysystem_> this channel never helps ..
<storbeck> LANGUAGE!
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, watch your language
<mikeshollen> relax man
<mikeshollen> everyone here is a volunteer
<eseven73> please remember there are children here mikeshollen
<fidelitysystem_> i have like 2 hours to please help me and nobody helps me
<Huufarted> cussing will TOTALLY convince us to help you
<eseven73> oops sorry mikeshollen wrong nick ;)
<mikeshollen> that's ok, i
<mikeshollen> i'm still offensive to children
<eseven73> lol
<Huufarted> !ask | fidelitysystem_
<ubottu> fidelitysystem_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fidelitysystem_> well my problem is that apache2 dont install ..
<storbeck> fidelitysystem_: What is the problem?
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, how are you trying to install it?
<fidelitysystem_> with sudo apt-get
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, and what's the error you get?
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, the exact command, please.
<_VIM_> storbeck:
<_VIM_> dvdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<_VIM_> dvdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<_VIM_> :(
<mikeshollen> where is my .bash_login
<FloodBot2> _VIM_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidelitysystem_> ERROR: Module cgid does not exist!
<Huufarted> hhahahaha VIM
<vader> Anybody know what config file I can edit to change the terminal font? for 8.10? (Not the gui terminal, the ctrl +alt +F1 cli)
<storbeck> _VIM_: pastebin the cdrecord -scanbus output
<fidelitysystem_> when i press sudo apt-get install apache2 = ERROR: Module cgid does not exist!
<_VIM_> sorry bout that flood, it was 2 lines, in terminal=5 lines in IRC  :/
<fidelitysystem_> It looks like you've deleted /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgid.load, so mod_cgid cannot be enabled.  To fix this, please purge and reinstall apache2.2-common.
<_VIM_> ok storbeck one sec
<fidelitysystem_> i do that im reinstall apache2.2-common ..
<Huufarted> lol you deleted the files manually then went back for a reinstall
<Huufarted> that's why you don't do that
<fidelitysystem_> jeje yes
<fidelitysystem_> and now ?
<Guest87778> http://ihateyoujessica.com/?id=cyjr8ay0ecr5najbrw35i0rqqv0jxf
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, try this:  sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, and then re-attempt sudo apt-get install apache2
<storbeck> !troll | Guest88690
<ubottu> Guest88690: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/124505/
<mikeshollen> storbeck: i don't seem to have a .bash_login, do I need to create one?  if so, how?
<storbeck> mikeshollen: vi ~/.bash_login
<fidelitysystem_> thanks so u much Huufarted !!!!
<mikeshollen> see, you got helped
<mikeshollen> :-)
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, it's hidden so use 'ls -la' to find it to make sure if it exists  or not
<storbeck> Hm, _VIM_, can you pastebin the code again? I deleted it :)
<mikeshollen> i used show hidden files in nautilus
<mikeshollen> it didn't show
<_VIM_> ok
<fidelitysystem_> Huufarted do u know now another thing jeje that nobody answer me .. im trying to connect to my apache with a different computer outside of my network computer bu i cant .. im opened the port 80 ..
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, stand by..  Killing Patchwerk
<fidelitysystem_> ?
<mikeshollen> I have a .bash_logout
<mikeshollen> but no .bash_login
<Jendra> heyho
<mikeshollen> i'm using hardy btw
<Jendra> watch this http://tinyurl.com/pwnd44 xD
<_VIM_> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124506/
<fidelitysystem_> where i can modify the files of my home page
<_VIM_> jendra = fly by spammer
<Naddiseo> fidelitysystem_,  /var/www
<fidelitysystem_> ok..
<fidelitysystem_> Naddiseo do u know how to install vnc-server ?
<Fosco__> How can i check was versnio my graphics driver is
<Sativa> hey has anyone used steam on crossover before?
<wolter> is there a gnome visio or something similar?
<presshere> Fosco__ System -> Preferences -> Hardware drivers
<mikeshollen> huufarted: can i just create a text file and call it .bash_login with my 3 terminal commands in it?
<wolter> Sativa, it works on wine
<storbeck> Alright _VIM_, give me a few mins :)
<CRY> ciao
<_VIM_> np
<_VIM_> !it | CRY
<ubottu> CRY: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Fosco__> presshere, I dont have the option 'hardware drivers'
<Naddiseo> fidelitysystem_, xvnc4viewer
<Huufarted> Sorry, Mikeshollen.  I was killing a mob in World of Warcraft.  :)
<Fosco__> presshere, nvm its in admin
<Huufarted> mikesholllen, I don't know what the original problem you were having is.
<presshere> Fosco__ sry, System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<_VIM_> Huufarted: you doiong that with wine?
<_VIM_> doing*
<Fosco__> presshere, but that doesn't tell me what version it is anyways
<storbeck> _VIM_: try running dvdrecord -scanbus
<Alaisa> look at that http://tinyurl.com/omfg11 lol
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, to see Apache from outside, you need to make sure the port is forwarded to the proper internal IP
<_VIM_> ok
<storbeck> --scanbus *
<Gnea> Sativa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<Huufarted> _VIM_, no.  Windows
<_VIM_> O.o
<_VIM_> I had respected you
<_VIM_> hehe j/k
<mikeshollen> huufarted: the faster you help me, the faster I can help you kill mobs in world of warcraft :-) j/k
<Fosco__> How can I check what version my graphics driver is?
<Huufarted> _VIM_, hahaha, I'm at 2/3 PCs on Ubuntu.  I'm working that way
<_VIM_> Huufarted: been there, just last year infact
<mikeshollen> huufarted: I have a realtek wireless card and i have to compile a driver everytime my system restarts, i want to automate it
<_VIM_> totally converted now
<zash> Fosco__: aptitude show PACKAGE
<zash> Fosco__: | grep Version
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, the chipset is realtek?
<fidelitysystem_> Huufarted> i do that
<mikeshollen> huufarted: everytime my system loads, i have to type out a CD command, then ./makedrv, then./wlan0up
<mikeshollen> huufarted: correct, 8185
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, there are too many variables.  I have no way of knowing what the problem is without seeing your config.  Is your server set to a static IP internally?
<fidelitysystem_> mm i dont know
<storbeck> _VIM_: Did it finish running yet?
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, that would be done in .bash_profile I think, but there's a deeper problem with it.  The real problem is why it doesn't load to start with
<mikeshollen> huufarted: i got this to work before i reinstalled ubuntu by adding it to etc/init.d/rc.local but now when i try to edit rc.local it tells me that i don't have permission even tho i went in using sudo nautilus
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/124509/
<_VIM_> sorry for that delay
<storbeck> _VIM_: hehe, run it as sudo
<_VIM_> k
<Chymera1>  anyone of you guys use winefish?
<Chymera1> I wonder if the spellcheck can also do highlighting
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, first I'd recommend learning vi.  :)  then you can do that through the command line, but that's another ball of wax.
<Huufarted> beyond that, mikeshollen I can't help you.  Working with the wireless drivers is over my head.
<mikeshollen> huufarted; i got it working before and I was VERY happy with it, i just need a file that will run 3 commands automatically when the system starts
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, you need to resolve that issue in my opinion, not the rebuilding of the drivers each time
<Naddiseo> Anyone here use 64bit, and Perl. Could you try to install Tkx via cpan.. need to see if it's just me getting a segfault.
<Huufarted> to be honest mikeshollen I don't know how to add it to system startup
<mikeshollen> np
<Huufarted> I know how ot add it to individual logins
<Chymera1>  anyone of you guys use winefish?
<Aquina> Someone knows where the usplash messages come from? I removed the parameter "quiet" from defoptions ind menu.lst. I searched through all the /etc/init.d/ scripts but couldnt find these messages printed.
<Chymera1> I wonder if the spellcheck can also do highlighting
<storbeck> mikeshollen: Make a script and add it to rc
<ScottG489> What is gdl indexer?
<mikeshollen> storbeck: great idea, but I can't open rc or rclocal
<storbeck> Why not?
<mikeshollen> storbeck: it keeps telling me I don't have permission even when I am using the super user nautilus
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, what are the permissions on the rc.local and rc.d directories?
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/124510/
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, the directories themselves
<storbeck> _VIM_: Which one is your dvdrom drive?
<storbeck> "DVD Writer 1040d"?
<_VIM_> HP DVD writer
<Chymera1>  anyone of you guys use winefish? I wonder if the spell check can also do highlighting
<Diztract> hi i need some help
<Huufarted> !ask | diztract
<ubottu> diztract: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobodo_> I'd like to backup a full drive, is there a tool that would let me make an iso out of a harddrive?
<Diztract> im on the youtube site, and i cant play videos
<storbeck> ok 1 sec
<Darkwolf1> org
<Huufarted> diztract:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Diztract> ty
<mikeshollen> huufarted: i'm not quite sure what you mean, when I go into etc/init.d/rclocal or rc it won't open and it seems to be owned by root
<warloc> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<Huufarted> mike:  ls -l /etc/init.d  copy/paste the permissions for rclocal
<mikeshollen> huufarted: which doesn't make sense because I thought typing sudo in front of nautilus would give me the ability to edit that file
<Huufarted> !troll | warloc
<ubottu> warloc: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<storbeck> _VIM_: http://pastebin.com/d843d801  -  give it a whirl :)
<_VIM_> ok storbeck
<mikeshollen> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   522 2009-02-27 23:10 rc.local
<mcphail> mobodo_: what do you mean by "make an iso"?
<mobodo_> mcphail: it's alright, sorry for asking, I just realized I can do it with dd :)
<Diztract> ﻿sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<storbeck> mikeshollen: Are you not the admin?
<Diztract> oops
<Diztract> lol
<Diztract> guess that didnt work
<Huufarted> mikeshollen, try using 'gksudo' in front of nautilus instead of suudo
<Huufarted> diztract, in a terminal
<mcphail> mobodo_: yes, i was going to suggest that!
<mikeshollen> storbeck: i thought I was, when i created the install i used michael as the login name and that's what i always use to log in
<fiantres> does anybody have an opinion on the easiest virualization option for ubuntu 8.10?
<Diztract> what's a terminal?
<Diztract> =/
<Chymera1>  anyone of you guys use winefish? I wonder if the spell check can also do highlighting
<mikeshollen> diztract: terminal is a command prompt
<storbeck> mikeshollen: What happens when you type, sudo vi
<storbeck> Or something to that affect?
<Diztract> ohhhhhhh
<johnny5> Does anyone here use Mumble, the voip chat program? I have it installed and I've been trying to find a english speaking server. Seems like there isn't any. Is there any linux Mumble servers I can try out??
<Huufarted> diztract, Applications, Accessoriies, Terminal.  Then type in that command
<Diztract> like the dos prompt
<mikeshollen> diztract: you can find it in applications accessories
<mikeshollen> it gives me a vi screen
<mikeshollen> what do you wanna know from there?
<storbeck> mikeshollen: Then you do have access to rc :) you can get root
<Huufarted> Diztract, referring to it as the 'DOS prompt' will get you strung and quartered.
<Diztract> yikes
<mikeshollen> storbeck: that's what i thought but I assumed sudo gave me that access
<Diztract> hahha
<storbeck> mikeshollen: move your script to /etc/init.d/ then run update-rc.d yourscript defaults
<Diztract> ok my bad :P
<storbeck> err, sudo update-rc.d yourscript defaults
<Chymera1>  anyone of you guys use winefish? I wonder if the spell check can also do highlighting
<mikeshollen> storbeck: i don't think I fully understand, i don't have a script file.  The last time I did this, i used sudo nautilus and displayed the rclocal file then just typed the 3 lines in there.  I don't know how else to do this.
<Diztract> it said that it couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<storbeck> mikeshollen: PM me the three commands you want run
<Aquina> Someone knows where the usplash messages come from? I removed the parameter "quiet" from defoptions ind menu.lst. I searched through all the /etc/init.d/ scripts but couldnt find these messages printed.
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/124511/
<nbenton> Ok, so I'm having my ubuntu server running an ftp server
<Diztract> is it sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree or
<Diztract> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nbenton> and have created a user, who's home directory is /var/www/
<nbenton> when I upload files via ftp, I have to manually chmod everything
<_VIM_> !enter | nbenton
<ubottu> nbenton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nbenton> for exmaple, I have to chmod index.html for it to be viewed publicly.
<Gnea> !server | nbenton
<ubottu> nbenton: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<merther> I'm running 8.04 with 2.4 single core processor, 2gigs of ram, and an nvidia 256MB video card but the system seems to be running slow even with no visual effects.  windows tend to tear when dragged and the processor jumps to 100% often for single programs.  I've tried to minimize the amount of services running but it still seems slow.  Can anyone help with or suggest ways to improve performance?
<nbenton> How can I set up the server so that I don't have to manually chmod every little file?
<Gnea> nbenton: you'll have to consult the documentation of the specific ftp daemon that you're running
<nbenton> I don't think it has to do with the ftp dameon, I think it has something to do with the chmodding of the /var/www/ folder, no?
<Chymera1>  anyone of you guys use winefish? I wonder if the spell check can also do highlighting
<Huufarted> nbenton, tell us the problem you're having, first.
<_VIM_> he did, but he took 6 lines to explain the problem Huufarted
<Gnea> nbenton: based specifically upon what you've said so far, the ftp daemon is controlling the attributes of /var/www/
<Diztract> plz help! i need flashplayer & tried this >> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Diztract> but it didn't work
<nbenton> For example, when I ftp into /var/www/, if I upload a file, let's say "index.html", when going to my servers address, I get a denied permissions. The problem being, I have to manually chmod index.html
<Huufarted> _VIM_, whoops
<mcphail> Chymera1: repeating every few seconds will not help. Why not wait 10 minutes until new people are around to ask?
<Huufarted> nbenton, what WERE the permissions on index.html?
<sparebit> I have just set up AWN on Hardy and installed the ubuntustudio theme, how do I make the "Cube 3D" effect ? (what are the keyboard keys to do it)
<Diztract> It said that it couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<Gnea> nbenton: no, that's a solution, not a problem
<nbenton> Huufarted, xxx
<_VIM_> !ccsm | sparebit
<Huufarted> diztract, try flashplugin-nonfree.  I forget the exact name
<ubottu> sparebit: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nbenton> Gnea, my question is, how can I set it up so I don't have to manually chmod every single file I upload? :P
<Huufarted> nbenton, xxx?  It needs to be 644...
<Gnea> nbenton: xxx is impossible. perhaps you meant ---x--x--x?
<nbenton> Gnea, yes...
<sparebit> thanks VIM
<Huufarted> gnea, my thoughts exactly
<Diztract> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Huufarted> nbenton, that's your problem
<sparebit> I have installed the compizcongif-settings-manager
<Huufarted> nbenton, it is not a script so it should not be executable.  And with no read nobody can read it.  How did it get to 111 permissions?
<Chymera1> mcphail: yeah, I'm sure everybody sits the whole time in front of the screen and scrolls the logs :-|
<sparebit> and enabled the items .. how do i "see" it work though ?
<Gnea> nbenton: and, as I answered already, your ftp daemon controls how the file lands on the filesystem. therefore, the documentation for that daemon will likely explain what steps you need to take in order to solve the problem. what ftp daemon are you using?
<storbeck> _VIM_: 1 sec
<Huufarted> Gnea, I have a suspicion they were changed manually
<_VIM_> sparebit System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<nbenton> Gnea, vsftpd
<_VIM_> storbeck: no hurry
<Huufarted> nbenton, how did they get to ---x--x--x?
<sparebit> vsftpd is a good ftp daemon
<sparebit> thanks _VIM
<_VIM_> np
<mcphail> Chymera1: for what it's worth, I don't use that package. But vim can spellcheck and highlight tex files quite nicely...
<_VIM_> and SSH is safer than FTP :P
<Huufarted> nbenton, did you save the files directly on the server or did you FTP them to the server?
<billisnice> Today, i put three home computer on ubuntu 8.04 at home. I have one more i would love to change over, does ubuntu do IPOD easy?
<nbenton> Huufarted, it just happens when I upload it via ftp through the user account I created to be assigned to /var/www/ as their home directory
<mib_u8lmqz> ok this is probably a dumb question, but if my drive is a DVD RW it is a given that it will burn CD-R correct?
<Gnea> nbenton: ah, then it has the ability to set the permissions correctly, please look in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/ and check the manpage for vsftpd.conf
<nbenton> Huufarted, ftped them
<Xamusk> there's no place like Kernel Panic
<Huufarted> gotcha, nbenton.  You need to look for the 'umask' variable with vsftpd.  If I wasn't about to kill Gluth, I'd go into more detail.
<nbenton> Gnea, thank you. I really appreciate it, you too, Huufarted
<tuxtox> Hi! I am using 8.04 on an acer 5335.  Everytime I try to play a DVD, or an AVI file, or use cheese, my computer totally crashes and I have to reboot.  I am not sure if I have all the codecs or not, or why its doing it.  any ideas?:
<Huufarted> nbenton, edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and look for the umask setting.  I recommend 022
<Chymera1> mcphail: yeah, I used both vim and gvim, they look a little bit too edgy for me, I'm fairly sure spellcheck should work properly with winefish
<Chymera1> maybe I forgot smth
<nbenton> Thank you, Huufarted
<Gnea> nbenton: what Huufarted said
<Xamusk> I reinstalled the whole Ubuntu and it took some time, but eventually it locked again
<ASUSBlue> Is there away to setup a hardlink between my vista partion mymusic folder and music folder in ubuntu
<ASUSBlue> I think it's call LN
<ASUSBlue> but not sure how to use it
<storbeck> _VIM_: http://pastebin.com/d30ed279
<_VIM_> gotta learn VI some time or at least Nano,  at least a few times a year you gonna have no GUI, what you gonna do then?
<_VIM_> ok storbeck
<Xamusk> hmw, locked again, this time with a fresh install (without updates)
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: you'd have to mount the partition using samba/cifs on the ubuntu system, then make a symbolic link
<fidelitysystem_> whats the command of terminal to know my ip adress
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, ifconfig
<mcphail> ASUSBlue: you can't hardlink between different partitions
<voglster> fidelitysystem_, ifconfig
<ASUSBlue> Is there away to setup a hardlink between my vista partition mymusic folder and music folder in ubuntu I want to be able to just click on music in ubuntu and it just bring up all my music
<Gnea> !repeat | ASUSBlue
<ubottu> ASUSBlue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_u8lmqz> Can't wait till I get Ubuntu installed.  All I've ever used is Windows and everyone says Linux is so much better
<mib_u8lmqz> it will be my first time using it ever
<ASUSBlue> well get ready to config mib
<fidelitysystem_> why dont show me the ip of my internet :(
<fidelitysystem_> only the stupid ip local and i want to connect me with the vnc ..
<n8tuser> mib_u8lmqz -> use the livecd to get a feel
<Gnea> mib_u8lmqz: there's a much tighter learning curve with linux, but it's worth it
<voglster> fidelitysystem_, yu want your public ip address?
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, you're behind a router.  http://www.whatismyip.com
<Chymera1> mib_u8lmqz: you've got a long way ahead, take my advice and don't start here ;)
<mib_u8lmqz> live cd?
<fidelitysystem_> i know my public address
<fidelitysystem_> but dont answer me
<voglster> fidelitysystem_, links checkip.dyndns.org
<fidelitysystem_> anybody can see my apache and my vnc ..
<n8tuser> fidelitysystem_ -> what question did you ask him?
<fidelitysystem_> because the stupid ip dont understand
<ASUSBlue> can i setup a symbolic link
<mib_u8lmqz> I am going the route of using it without changing anything on my computer first
<Pici> fidelitysystem_: You need to forward the ports from your router to your computer.
<Huufarted> fidelitysystem_, calm down, dude.  Don't get all ticked off...
<n8tuser> fidelitysystem_ -> he understand english only
<Pici> !porforward | fidelitysystem_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porforward
<Pici> !portforward | fidelitysystem_
<ubottu> fidelitysystem_: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: I do believe I've already answered your question.
<fidelitysystem_> i   know that ..
<ASUSBlue> sorry didn't see if
<ASUSBlue> gnea
<storbeck> How did it turn out _VIM_ ?
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: you'd have to mount the partition using samba/cifs on the ubuntu system, then make a symbolic link
<ASUSBlue> it**
<fidelitysystem_> i dont get why dont works..
<n8tuser> fidelitysystem_ -> did you ask nicely or where you rude?
<meh_ivan> ASUSBlue, move your mouse to either the windows partition or the Ubuntu partition, then mount the vista partition in Ubuntu or use a driver for ext3 in vista to access your ubuntu partition
<mib_u8lmqz> I'm using the Acer Aspire 6930 Laptop and most people have said the built in mic for some reason doesn't work with Linux, noone is sure why
<ASUSBlue> I have set it up with auto mount already
<meh_ivan> s/mouse/music/
<voglster> fidelitysystem_, if you want the public ipaddress just type in the terminal "links checkip.dyndns.org"
<_VIM_> storbeck:  so far it keeps asking me for root's pass
<voglster> fidelitysystem_, that will bring up a text based web browser and that website lists your ip address
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: and can you browse/load the music already?
<storbeck> oh
<ASUSBlue> what you mean
<DVS01> is there a way to disable keyboard shortcuts for a specific app? i'm trying to make it so that vnc viewer allows me to press alt-tab and alt-f4 within the guest session, instead of my local machine taking the shortcuts
<Takyoji> Anything I do with sudo or gksudo has a segmentation fault error. Any suggestions for fixing this issue? I've been using Ubuntu just fine for so long (about a year). I'm running a 64-bit system
<Charliehorse> whenever i try to open an mp3 file directly from a mounted HFS+ (Mac OSX 10.5 Journaled) drive, totem will crash!
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: you said you were able to automount it - what did you do to get that setup?
<Huufarted> voglster, what is 'links'?
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> what is the exact command you issued?
<ASUSBlue> modified the fstab
<Huufarted> !links
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links
<voglster> whats the quickest way to fix a system that you effed up the sudoers file in?
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: could you please pastebin it?
<Takyoji> Anything. Such as 'sudo sleep 1', 'sudo apt-get install (whatever)', 'sudo echo'
<n8tuser> voglster -> boot in livecd and fixed it from there
<Takyoji> all results in a segmentation fault in the CLI
<Gnea> voglster: boot a livecd, mount the filesystem, edit the file, save it, unmount the fs, reboot
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://pastebin.com/d6630cb8d
<voglster> booo... i dont wanna reboot my server! lol
<voglster> but thank you
<Gnea> :)
<voglster> all i did was edit the darn file and forgot to set permissions back to 0440
<Charliehorse> whenever i log in i get a loud beeping noise that persists from the second i hit enter to the second the desktop picture shows up.
<ASUSBlue> /dev/sda2 /media/Vista64 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 Gnea
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> umm.. how about sudo -i    what does that do?
<storbeck> _VIM_: do a chmod 644 /home/eseven73/.gvfs and try it again
<_VIM_> k
<n8tuser> !who | Takyoji
<ubottu> Takyoji: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fidelitysystem_> somebody know about vnc ?
<ASUSBlue> Gnea not sure if you got that
<_VIM_> chmod: cannot access `/home/eseven73/.gvfs/': Permission denied
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Just another segmentation fault
<storbeck> Oh, it's a folder
<_VIM_> ah
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: hrm, okay
<bluej> can mouse sensitivity be adjusted with Xorg?
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: where do you want to make the link to?
<storbeck> do a, sudo chmod 755 /home/eseven73/.gvfs
<Charliehorse>  ASUSBlue: I think you are doing roughly the same thing I am. you have a previous OS installed onto another partition, and are trying to play teh music from it?
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> after a fresh reboot, you get same results?
<ma3x> is ubuntu bleeding edge?
<Takyoji> I shall try. One moment
<storbeck> ma3x: Ubuntu is just a distro
<_VIM_> same thing storbeck
<ASUSBlue> I want to link the music folder in vista partition to the music folder in ubuntu
<mcphail> ma3x: no - stable
<Takyoji> n8tuser: I shall try. One moment*
<storbeck> what the heck
<n8tuser> ma3x -> you like to bleed?  try  apache's cocoon2 webapp
<islan> does anybody know if WinXP can run well as a virtual machine in Ubuntu?
<ASUSBlue> I want to click music folder in ubuntu and see all my music
<ASUSBlue> not have to setup a link then click on it then see music
<_VIM_> islan: it runs very well in a VM on Ubuntu
<Charliehorse> ASUSBlue: yeah I want to do that, but whenever i do that, totem crashes when it tries to play my music!!!
<Diztract> ok in case anyone have the same problem i have with flashplayers, I figured out the problem. I already have flashplayer, but it was blocked by a firefox add-on called flashblock.
<diuneigh> can someone help me install some themes?  I see so many wonderful ones, but I have problems with emerald.
<storbeck> _VIM_: pastebin ls -alh /home/eseven73/
<Diztract> :)
<n8tuser> islan come back again?
<_VIM_> ok
<islan> _VIM_: what VM program would you recommend?
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: okay, try this then: mkdir ~/Music/Vistatunes &&  ln -s /media/Vista64/Documents\ and\ Settings\user\My\ Music\ ~/Music/Vistatunes
<mcphail> ASUSBlue: you can make a simlink between folders
<ma3x> what's the latest kernel in ubuntu?
<islan> n8tuser: I'm sorry?
<_VIM_> islan: Virtualbox
<n8tuser> island i dont understand your question
<ma3x> does ubuntu have stable testing and unstable?
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: or whatever the dir is on the vista partition
<ASUSBlue> yeah but thats no exactly what iam lookin for
<islan> thanks
 * islan gets to work
<mib_u8lmqz> oh wow ubuntu is loading for the first time on my computer
<n8tuser> ma3x yes it does, kindly visity #ubuntu-motu
<mcphail> ma3x: not really
<mrUnagi> what are the differences between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<Charliehorse> ma3x: yes. Current stable = 8.10, current beta - 9.04
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://pastebin.com/m4bb6f966
<Charliehorse> ubuntu server is for servers
<zash> mrUnagi: preinstalled packages
<_VIM_> islan: np :)
<Charliehorse> yeah
<mcphail> ma3x: you can use the development version if you want "bleedin edge", although that sometimes == "brolen"
<mrUnagi> how can i see which ones are installed on server so that i can turn ubuntu into server
<Charliehorse> and support length
<mcphail> *broken
<mib_u8lmqz> it just froze...again
<storbeck> _VIM_: Is anything even in that folder?
<zash> mrUnagi: the metapackage ubuntu-server
<_VIM_> ill check
<mrUnagi> whats that
<ASUSBlue> Gnea you rock it works thanks
<Gnea> ASUSBlue: cheers :)
<n8tuser> mrUnagi -> customize to your needs, not copy what another server has
<mib_u8lmqz> maybe its still loading I don't know
<ma3x> what's the code name for stable/testing/unst ?
<zash> mrUnagi: a .. package without any files, only dependencies
<mrUnagi> can ubuntu do vpn connections?
<_VIM_> storbeck: nope
<mrUnagi> !vpn
<storbeck> pfft, rm -rf that sucker
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<zash> mrUnagi: the desktop version installs the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<JPSman> Oh hey guys
<_VIM_> ok
<mib_u8lmqz> All this freezing up and stuff maybe its just not worth me getting ubuntu
<JPSman> what is the name of that program that displays system resources on the desktop yet uses very little itself?
<n8tuser> mrUnagi -> come to think of it, run   ..
<mrUnagi> i basically want to turn my ps3 into a gateway server that i can use to access my network when im away.......is that possible?
<storbeck> JPSman: I use conky
<n8tuser> !clone | mrUnagi ->
<Charliehorse> max3: Stable = Intrepid Ibex, Testing - Jauntry Jackalope
<Charliehorse> *max3x
<Gnea> Charliehorse: negative.
<Huufarted> sudo apt-get install conky
<[2]PC_Nerd> Hi,  I know this is #ubuntu not ##windows, however windows cannot (will not) see a network card that ubuntu is loading fine on startup.  I made no tinkering's with teh hardware simply reformatted teh disc and reinstalled XP pro - and now for some reason only linux finds the network card... any suggestions?
<Charliehorse> Gnea: what?
<ma3x> Charitwo: can you choose which one you want to install when you install it from the cd?
<storbeck> [2]PC_Nerd: Don't use Windows, that's my suggestion :)
<JPSman> storbeck, Huufarted, thank you.  is it in synaptic?
<Gnea> ma3x, Charliehorse: stable = hardy heron (8.04), testing = intrepid ibex (8.10), unstable = jaunty (9.04)
<_VIM_> storbeck: i cant even remove it with sudo rm -rf /home/eseven73/.gvfs
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Same issue. Segmentation fault even after reboot.
<Huufarted> yes, JPSman
<Gnea> Charliehorse: stable is always LTS
<ma3x> Charitwo: also can you use stable/unstable/testing instead of the codenames in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<storbeck> lol _VIM_
<[2]PC_Nerd> I completely agree - accept the course im doing says I HAVE to use vb6 and pascal :P - otherwise itd be python all the way
<mcphail> ma3x: no - this is not debian
<storbeck> That folder is the devil
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> you have updated any package at all before you noticed this?
<_VIM_> storbeck: i might have to start up a live cd and remove it, or would that fail too?
<storbeck> That should work
<_VIM_> k
<storbeck> I really don't know why it won't uninstall though
<mcphail> ma3x: the ubuntu release philosophy is different from debian's
<storbeck> err, remove*
<Charliehorse> Gnea: oh. :) when I downloaded it it just said "latest version" not testing. I'm still a linux newbiw
<Gnea> ma3x: no, you have to use the names
<Charitwo> ma3x: it's rude to ping random people
<diuneigh> how can I get help on installing themes with emerald?
<Gnea> Charliehorse: it's all good :)
<ma3x> Charitwo: what the hell are yo utalking about?
<ma3x> i didnt ping you
<bazhang> ma3x, watch the language
<Charitwo> yes, you did
<Gnea> ma3x: tone down the attitude, please...
<ma3x> no i didnt
<_VIM_> storbeck:  OMG It shows up in Krusader as a 16 gig file!
<storbeck> _VIM_: try logging out and running it from ctrl+alt+f1
<tuxtox> Hi! I am using 8.04 on an acer 5335.  Everytime I try to play a DVD, or an AVI file, or use cheese, my computer totally crashes and I have to reboot.  I am not sure if I have all the codecs or not, or why its doing it.  any ideas?
<_VIM_> its a file system of some sort
<Gnea> :p
<Charliehorse> Gnea: do you know anything about accessing a mac osx journaled partition from ubuntu? I can mount it, and copy files but If I try to directly launch an mp3/mov file, it will not work. Why?
<ma3x> what's the ubuntu philosophy so different than debians? ubuntu is debian based we all know that
<bazhang> ma3x, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<storbeck> Oh, wow
<Takyoji> n8tuser: I don't recall installing an update for sudo, but otherwise I noticed this issue after: I added a new printer using the web-based CUPS interrface (that was shared over SAMBA) by manually writing out the URI, then as I added it, I had an issue and apparently Firefox wasn't able to reach the web-based interface anymore, all printers were gone, I restarted, and the printers were back, then later on in the day I noticed this 
<Gnea> Charliehorse: I'm not sure, never done that before... what protocol are you using?
<storbeck> Don't remove .gvfs
<_VIM_> lol
<_r1_> hi
<storbeck> GVFS [1] is a replacement for GnomeVFS, [2] the GNOME Virtual File System.
<Charliehorse> Gnea: htfsplus
<_VIM_> i formated this drive to ext3, donno where i got gvfs
<Charliehorse> Gnea: here i'll pastebin the error from terminal that i get
<_VIM_> O.o
<storbeck> lol, ok. 1 more sec
 * presshere rauchen
<Gnea> ma3x: because 'based on' has a different meaning with ubuntu than what you're thinking.
<Gnea> Charliehorse: okay
<_VIM_> Ive never heard of the Gnome Virtual File system before, new one on me, storbeck
<Huufarted> it's a derivative of Debian.  Lots of differences, though.
<_r1_> just after a pvresize, I want reduce the partition used for this physical volume. Any idea ? (parted or cfdisk provide me only a "destroy")
<Xamusk> those are the times when I start to consider gentoo and etc
<Huufarted> _rl_ use a gparted live cd
<Charliehorse> Gnea: here is the error when i ran "totem musicfile from hfsplus drive" http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Dw7V0k
<voglster> Xamusk, portage is soo nice
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> if you can try strace or ltrace to start sudo  and see where it fails.. see if that gives any clue
<_r1_> Huufarted: gparted livecd allows to resize lvm partition ?
<Gnea> the only thing that Ubuntu and Debian share in common is the package management system. Everything else is different, although, once in awhile, some packages will just be re-packaged debian software, but it will often be in-line with the Ubuntu structure
<_r1_> Huufarted: great thanks (good to know)
<Huufarted> _rl_ allows you to resize, remove, do anything you want
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Shall I provide the output to you via pastebin, or?
<storbeck> _VIM_: try adding the folowing to the tar line for /home --exclude /home/eseven73/.gvfs
<_VIM_> Gparted can easily remove LVM partitions I did that very thing a few days ago
<_VIM_> ok
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> that would be huge, umm try to read it yourself and see if you can make sense out of it..whre it fails
<storbeck> I'm not sure if that will work or not, but hopefully it will
<Gnea> Charliehorse: what if you use a different player, such as mpg123?
<Huufarted> ok...  I just installed corky, but now I can't find it in any menus.  Where is the default menu location for corky?
<tc111> i'm looking for the k10temp or amdtemp module/driver... anyone know what the status is on this and/or where i can find it?
<Charliehorse> Gnea: VLC, also brings an error
<Takyoji> n8tuser: It's actually about like 40 lines
<Gnea> Charliehorse: did you fstab it?
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> go ahead and  post it in pastebin..
<Charliehorse> Gnea: ? Sorry i'm a linux newbie
<Gnea> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<islan> if I have Ubuntu installed on one hard drive and I want to install WinXP on another hard drive, will there be any problem?
<Takyoji> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d29a62374
<_r1_> Huufarted: mmmm Gparted LiveCD documentation says that it does not handle LVM
<Gnea> Charliehorse: what I meant was, did you make the remount mount permanent in the /etc/fstab file? :)
<Huufarted> _rl_ sorry, out of my league then
<_r1_> so somebody has any Idea ?
<_VIM_> storbeck:  like this: sudo tar -cf "/tmp/home.tar" /home --exclude /home/eseven73/.gvfs?
<storbeck> yep
<Xamusk> voglster, I tremble just of having to compile everything, also last time I checked it was pretty hard to install (specially coming from a debian/ubuntu world)
<Charliehorse> Gnea: i just have a line in my .bash_login file that mounts the drive to a directory.
<Gnea> Charliehorse: and what is the line?
<voglster> Xamusk, not horribly difficult... and you should do it at least once... taught me SOOO much about linux and how everything works.. just make sure you set aside a day or two for your first time installing
<n8tuser> _r1_ -> it cant from livecd from what I understood
<Charliehorse> Gnea: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda2 'home/evantandersen/macbook/'
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> i cant click that, is that a valid url
<n8tuser> ?
<Xamusk> voglster, not the time I have around... and won't guarantee that won't happen the same panics I have with ubuntu
<voglster> Xamusk, use genkernel first
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://pastebin.com/m24bac3cc
<Guest88690> I am still having trouble with the resolution...the weird thing is that during the cylone ubuntu screen it is perfect and then changes to 800x600 when the desktop starts up...help??
<Gnea> Charliehorse: oooh, okay - I wasn't sure if you were mounting it locally or across the network :) one sec..
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> i cant click that, is that a valid url?
<voglster> Xamusk, makes your life soo much easier to get a bootable system before ou start configuring your true kernel
<_r1_> n8tuser: what you mean ? which Livecd ?
<storbeck> arg
<Xamusk> voglster, ???
<storbeck> Are you still using dev=4,0,0 ?
<_VIM_> yeah
<PC_Nerd> Bump re: the networkign card in windows.... any ideas on how to debug?
<zomby_woof> _r1_, http://evms.sourceforge.net/
<Charliehorse> Gnea: yeah sorry for not making that clear
<dediku> hello world
<n8tuser> _r1_ -> you can run lvm repair from within livecd ?
<voglster> Xamusk, genkernel makes your first boot alot safer ;-)
<storbeck> Well that doesn't make sense
<Takyoji> n8tuser: It is a valid URL, I don't see why it's not accessible..
<storbeck> It started to write before
<_VIM_> storbeck:  actually no
<_VIM_> sudo dvdrecord speed=4 dev=2,0 "/tmp/backup-$(date +%m%Y).tar"
<_r1_> n8tuser: nothing to do with "repair"
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> repaste the url..i was not able to
<Takyoji> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d29a62374
<storbeck> Change it to dev=4,0,0 :)
<_VIM_> ok
<Xamusk> voglster, I'd hate to lose my home partition, so I'm usually a lot cautious about that stuff
<_r1_> zomby_woof: I watch
<Gnea> Charliehorse: no problem, everyone's a noob at some point ;)
<_r1_> zomby_woof: it's another technology right ?
<voglster> Xamusk, u got in on a separate partition?
<Xamusk> voglster, I'm not a newbie to kernel compilation, but ubuntu makes instalation quite smooth, specially about drivers
<Gnea> Charliehorse: okay, let's see if there are any FS errors when you try to play it - can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command? i would suggest installing the pastebinit package in order to make it easier, like this:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<Xamusk> voglster, yes, but I've lost files with kernel problems more than once
<mrUnagi> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<islan> sorry about the repeat, this'll be the last time:  if I have Ubuntu installed on one hard drive and I want to install WinXP on another hard drive, will there be any problem?
<voglster> islan, install windows first
<voglster> islan, then you dont have to fix grub
<storbeck> _VIM_: also, add the -dao in there after the dev
<deco_> what's  the difference between ubuntu desktop and server ?
<zomby_woof> _r1_, it will allow you to resize lvm
<islan> voglster: well I have the problem that the linux OS has all my backed-up files
<voglster> islan, and put windows on the first drive
<islan> voglster: is it easy to fix grub?
<Charliehorse> Gnea: k i installed it, now what is the command?
<JPSman> my conky keeps opening up into a window!  how do I merge it with the desktop?
<voglster> islan, ya not too hard
<islan> voglster: then I'll have to do that; is there anything else I should be worried about?
<voglster> islan, but windows will destroy the bootloader so you gotta boot to a livecd to do it
<Gnea> mrUnagi: I'm sorry, I've tried to get them to change the vpn link there, but they haven't listened... check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<storbeck> JPSman: in your ~/.conkyrc change one of the lines to: own_window no
<islan> voglster: ah, okay
<nbenton> Huufarted, your suggestion worked.
<Gnea> Charliehorse: dmesg | pastebinit
<dhalsim> hi, I downloaded icecat and unzipped to home, how can I add it to the path?
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> whats the perms of   /usr/bin/sudo   ?
<_r1_> zomby_woof: ok (I still don't want resize lvm but thanks)
<Xamusk> too bad, I really liked ubuntu
 * islan searches the net for how to fix grub
<voglster> islan, no not really.. and there are plenty of howtos on google for fixing/reinstalling grub
<deco_> what's  the difference between ubuntu desktop and server ?
<voglster> islan, google is your friend there...
<islan> voglster: indeed
<Calamity>  
<_r1_>  
<voglster> deco_, just packages
<Guest88690> is there a way to rerun the xconfiguration scripts....dkpg....something....
<Calamity>  
<deco_> voglster: like which ones?
<Gnea> mrUnagi: this one is good too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Charliehorse> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f4fc096a2
<Gnea>                                                                                                                                                                                                hey look, I can press spacebar, then enter too! now, please, cut it out. :p
<dhalsim> I tried ln -s icecat /usr/bin/icecat, but didn't work...
<voglster> deco_, to be honest i dont know... jsut the default pkgs on server are more server based... i dont think x11 is preinstalled on ubuntu server
<n8tuser> dhalsim -> were you root?
<dhalsim> n8tuser: yes
<aSt3raL> can someone help with a linksys usb wireless device on a 8.10 server?
<storbeck> !ask | aSt3raL
<ubottu> aSt3raL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> dhalsim -> what error were you getting?
<aSt3raL> i tried both the native and ndiswrapper drivers and cant get either to work
<mrUnagi> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Owner: read & write, group: read-only, others: read-only; executable
<aSt3raL> how do i get it to connect?
<n8tuser> dhalsim -> you realized its  ln -s  source  destination    right?
<aSt3raL> hows that heh
<tess_> sorry lost connection. using 3 mobile prepaid broadband and have a question is any one out there using 1 of these?
<storbeck> aSt3raL: dhclient eth0
<Charliehorse> Gena: it says in that pastebin that the hfs drive is read only, but that shouldn't affect reading of the mp3, should it?
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell how i can access Windows in my other Hard Drive in Ubuntu using VirtualBox
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> shoudl be liked  -rwsr-xr-x
<Nasra> Can any1 help me with compizconfig ...it does not want to work for me....maybe  i am doing  something wrong...
<Charliehorse> Gnea: it says in that pastebin that the hfs drive is read only, but that shouldn't affect reading of the mp3, should it?
<_VIM_> storbeck:  same error :(
<detrix> can someone help figure out what I am doing wrong with getting the ATI Radeon fglrx driver to work right.  I have a Radeon 9000 All-in-Wonder
<macman> guys .. i just booted to a live cd .. i wanted to rsync the mounted windows drive to an extrernal.. what is a good rsync command ?
<crdlb> detrix: fglrx does not support that
<Peddy> Where is the xchat notification-area icon stored?
<CompuHacker> Gentlemen. Ladies.
<Gnea> Charliehorse: exactly - i don't *think* it would matter, but I'm really not sure on this one...
<detrix> crdlb:  thanx
<Nasra> need help with compizconfig....pleaasee....maye I am doing something wrong....
<Nasra> loo....
<aSt3raL> i have a wusb854g v4
<Nasra> thanks
<detrix> crdlb:  was beginning to think that
<crdlb> detrix: for several years now, they've only supported 9500 and up
<tess_> any one using 3 prepaid braodband
<storbeck> _VIM_: about the folder?
<_VIM_> no
<crdlb> detrix: the radeon driver should be able to do 2d and 3d acceleration, and possibly tv-out
<icui2i> noen norske her?
<_VIM_> dvdrecord
<storbeck> pastebin the script you're using
<Pici> !no | icui2i
<ubottu> icui2i: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<aSt3raL> and i have wlan0 up with ndiswrapper
<_VIM_> its same one but with 4,0,0
<storbeck> Did you ad the -dao ?
<aSt3raL> but when i do iwlist wlan0 scan i get nothing
<icui2i> tnx
<_VIM_> oops guess i didnt see that command, what was it again?
<crdlb> Nasra: join #compiz-fusion
<Nasra> crdlb:
<storbeck> Just add -dao after the dev
<Nasra> thanks alot
<_VIM_> ok
<Nasra> okay
<storbeck> And make sure its dev=4,0,0 :)
<aSt3raL> ive looked at the forums and it seems like im missing something
<tess_> any one using 3 prepaid braodband
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> your wifi driver loaded? check  sudo lshw -C network
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: it shows up
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell how i can access Windows in my other Hard Drive in Ubuntu using VirtualBox
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> whats the drive loaded? is the interface up?
<aSt3raL> driver=ndiswrapper+rt2500usb
<Guest88690> is there a way to force ubuntu to "rediscover" the modes for your monitor?  I installed nvidia and it killed those settings...had to go back because nvidia drivers mad a beautiful black screen
<Linuxbeak> Hi everyone, I just installed 8.10 and I have no sound beside PC speaker beeps. Any suggestions as to where to start?
<Gnea> Charliehorse: out of curiosity, do you have the hfsutils package installed?
<aSt3raL> what do you mean is the interface up
<Gnea> !sound | Linuxbeak
<ubottu> Linuxbeak: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Charliehorse> Gnea: considering i've never heard of it, no
<Gnea> Charliehorse: :) give it a shot and see what happens
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> any indication that it is not up?
<Gnea> !info hfsutils
<ubottu> hfsutils (source: hfsutils): Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-11build1 (intrepid), package size 73 kB, installed size 228 kB
<danbhfive> Guest88690: intrepid?
<aSt3raL> n8tuser when i do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i dont get errors
<aSt3raL> and it shows up with iwconfig
<fidelitysystem_> omg please help me :(( i have like 4 hours trying to connect the stupid port 80 :(
<Guest88690> yeah...just installed 8.10 64bit..sorry
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> can you post the results of those?
<aSt3raL> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<aSt3raL>           Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<aSt3raL>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-121 dBm
<aSt3raL>           RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B
<aSt3raL>           Power Management:off
<aSt3raL>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<FloodBot2> aSt3raL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> Guest88690: what does xrandr say?
<Guest88690> found out only too late that the nvidia drivers [recommended] don't  work
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell how i can access Windows in my other Hard Drive in Ubuntu using VirtualBox
<Charliehorse> Gnea: should I restart, i unmounted then remounted drive, still nothing
<danbhfive> Guest88690: I think you can just uninstall them through the same dialog
<Guest88690> Screen 0: min 640x480, current 800x600, max 800x600
<fidelitysystem_> somebody please :(
<storbeck> _VIM_: if it still doesn't work, try just taking dev out altogether
<storbeck> all together, rather
<eseven73> ok
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> post it in pastebin
<Guest88690> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mmx 0mm
<aSt3raL> dunno how to use pastebin
<smashagnome> DarkKnight - what you want to do is actually quite difficult.  it wasn't intended to be used with actual partitions, but i do think i saw a howto the other day
<Guest88690> 800x600     61.0*
<storbeck> !paste | aSt3raL
<ubottu> aSt3raL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> if you do sudo dhclient wlan0   see if it acquires an ip address
<voglster> anyone use a wacom tablet and dual monitors? can i pick your brain for a sec?
<Linuxbeak> Gnea, that's not helping (re sound). I've already done the basic steps
<Linuxbeak> Pulseaudio is installed by default
<Linuxbeak> but this mentions nothing about pulseaudio
<ypcx> got problem with 100% cpu under X and repeated log messages in Xorg.log about EDID detection, any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/d13dfdfec
<Guest88690> 640x480    60.0
<Charliehorse> ypcx: running Jaunty?
<Guest88690> thats it
<Gnea> Charliehorse: not sure if that'll help or not... you might want to try adding it to /etc/fstab instead of having it mount via the .bash_login
<aSt3raL> it wont
<aSt3raL> i cant even get on the essid
<DarkKnight> smashagnome; i have some flash related problems in linux...so i planned to use the XP which is in my other hard disk. i have 2 disks... 1 eith ubuntu and the other with XP. now whenever i want to use XP..i dont want to reboot..any idea about that
<aSt3raL> its not seeing any essids
<n8tuser> !who | aSt3raL
<ubottu> aSt3raL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> Linuxbeak: perhaps pulseaudio is breaking things? have you tried changing the output default devices in System->Preferences->Sound?
<smashagnome> darkknight - it's way outdated unfotunatly but here is the link http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<ypcx> Charliehorse: that one is on gentoo, but it relates to fglrx, so I thought someone here might have some experience with it
<Linuxbeak> Gnea, yeah, I've tried it
<Takyoji> n8tuser: The permissions of /usr/bin/sudo on this system is -rwsr-xr-x
<Linuxbeak> I'm still not getting output
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: when i do a iwlist wlan0 scan i get nothing
<lordbah> What cmd am I looking for to update the kernel image with an updated driver?
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> looks good, umm dont know if you can update sudo or reinstall ?
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: i should be able to see all the wifi around here
<storbeck> aSt3raL: don't use wlan0, just do iwlist scan
<Charliehorse> gnea: so i did sudo nano /etc/fstab, now what?
<n8tuser> storbeck -> hes got it correct
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: that worked file
<DarkKnight> smashagnome; thank you... i am going through it...but i use hardy...and this is for fiesty fawn
<aSt3raL> *fine
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Would I have to go into single-user mode and try to re-install it?
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: i think the problem now is connecting to my network
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> dont think so, if you have access to root
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> you're getting associate to your AP ?
<Takyoji> n8tuser: How would I get access to root without sudo though?
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: well i dont broadcast mine
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: i cant get it to pick up mine no
<_VIM_> storbeck:  dvdrecord: No such file or directory. No read access for '/-dao'.
<storbeck> Takyoji: sudo su will put you in root
<danbhfive> sudo -i
<smashagnome> darkknight:ya i know it's kinda old.  virtualbox is awsome at running xp or ubuntu virtually, but not off the actual HD, it's really meant to use it's own virtual images instead :(  It would be awsome if a future version supported it...
<ubooboo> danbhfive: i got the nvidia uninstalled, but now xrandr says : Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<ubooboo> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<ubooboo>    800x600        61.0*
<ubooboo>    640x480        60.0
<storbeck> _VIM_: try taking out -dao
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> okay, you cant without a prior setting of root password, so you go ahead and do it from single user mode to update
<FloodBot2> ubooboo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubooboo> doh...sorry
<_VIM_> ok
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: actually i have broadcast ssid on now and its not seeing it
<Takyoji> n8tuser: But sudo segfaults
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> not in single user mode
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Okay, just read your message
<demachina> question: just installed ubuntu 8.10 x64, and I can't get gnome to activate the proprietary nvidia drivers
<tess_> any one wiht knowledge of mobile broadband devices
<presshere> demachina: did you update your system?
<nomiculus> if i tar as superuser from root like tar the whole system to a backup drive will i be able to restore it easily ... i mean is that a safe backup ... how can i recover a pc from a simple tar archive of the whole system from root (anyone)?
<demachina> presshere: just a moment, lemme see what's available
<smashagnome> does anyone happen to know how to update the usplash themes from the old version to intrepid?  i know that some of the theme artists have put out updates for intrepid but not many at all.  i don't really want to install splashy as a work around.??
<danbhfive> ubooboo: hmmm, Im probably the wrong person to ask.  I suck at this stuff.  maybe try deleting your xorg.conf file?  I thought xorg was supposed to autoconfigure.  BUT, the last time I had this problem, was because I had a bad cd burn, so I ended up having to reinstall
<storbeck> nomiculus: Yes
<nomiculus> ok
<presshere> demachina: sudo apt-get update
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> lets step back.. post in pastebin..  ifconfig; iwconfig; cat /etc/network/interfaces;  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Huufarted> nomiculus, my recommendation is to make a g4l live cd and back it up that way
<iShock> What's the difference between 64 and 32 bit OSes?
<Charliehorse> gnea: i have to go, thanks for the great help, Like really thanks a lot. Its good to see someone that cares that much
<storbeck> nomiculus: When you uncompress it, just use -r
<nomiculus> i prefer to use tar
<usser> nomiculus, you'll have to be booted into livecd to tar the root filesystem
<presshere> !x86-x64 | iShock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86-x64
<usser> nomiculus, try partimage
<nomiculus> how would i install a system from a tar archive (of root, downwards) onto a new pc
<Huufarted> nomiculus, it does use tar, but it also compresses it and allows you to save it over a network, but your choice...
<demachina> presshere: updating
<storbeck> err, not -r
<storbeck> use -p to preserve the permissions
<_VIM_> storbeck:  dvdrecord: No such file or directory. No read access for 'tmp/backup-022009.tar'.
<storbeck> (when uncompressing)
<usser> nomiculus, format, mount it. cd / && sudo tar -xvf tarfile.tar.gz
<presshere> demachina: then reboot
<storbeck> bah!
<nomiculus> ty usser ty
<usser> nomiculus, but you'll have to install grub manually
<storbeck> _VIM_: do you have a slash in front of /tmp ?
<nomiculus> gotcha usser
<ubooboo> no worries.....
<usser> nomiculus, ie sudo grub-install --root-directory /where/you/mounted /dev/partname
<usser> nomiculus, ie sudo grub-install --root-directory=/where/you/mounted /dev/partname sorry
<eseven73> yep storbeck
<nomiculus> sounds good that means i can boot from one machine into another drive excellent ...
<eseven73> oh wait
<eseven73> it didnt LOL sorry
<storbeck> hehe
<eseven73> stupid vim error
<iShock> What's the difference between 64 and 32 bit OSes?
<storbeck> eseven73: At least we're getting closer :D
<eseven73> me of all people having vim probs
<storbeck> iShock: one uses 32bit and one uses 64bit
<ubooboo> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...no luck.. :)
<nomiculus> the difference is in the address width of the processor ishock
<nomiculus> the address bus
<danbhfive> ubooboo: did you try deleting xorg.conf?
<nomiculus> 64 bit can address far much more memory than 32 bit
<nomiculus> in fact twice as much
<danbhfive> ubooboo: or moving it, just to be safe I suppose
<ubooboo> not yet...do i have to restart after that I guess.
<danbhfive> nomiculus: twice as much?
<nomiculus> yes an
<nomiculus> 64 bit is like a myth man
<nomiculus> its just about addressing
<nomiculus> no software now needs anything more than 32 bit
<demachina> presshere: now "downloading and installing driver" is stuck at 0%
<danbhfive> nomiculus: 33bit addressing will access twice as much memory as 32bit  :p
<mluser-home> Anyone know how I can disable pulseaudio system wide?
<iShock> Does Ubuntu with Wubi install as 64 bit if it is at all possible?
<presshere> iShock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<nomiculus> i agree danbhfive
<presshere> demachina: did you reboot?
<hangthedj> I'm having trouble with IP tables, can anybody tell me why this http://paste.ubuntu.com/124528/ won't forward port 23 to port 2323?
<demachina> presshere: lemme try that, bbiab
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m1907dfc7
<presshere> demachina: search in synaptic nvidia driver
<iShock> Does Ubuntu with Wubi install as 64 bit if it is at all possible?
<macman> anyway to fix this http://i42.tinypic.com/11t1or8.png ?
<ubooboo> do i shutdown -r after moving xorg.conf...or will that break things....LOL
<demachina> presshere: hmm, it seems to have activated all of a sudden.. . if I'm not back it means it worked, so thanks in advance if that's the case :)
<jlink> Wow, Irssi was quick to setup and connect with.
<smashagnome> Ubooboo: CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<presshere> demachina: to test if the driver is activated try to activate maximum visual effects
<mib_1jrw5j> hey i have a MAJOR inconvenience with ubuntu. is there a way to have more than one program use root/sudo like add/remove programs and apt-get. i get an error saying that it cant get a lock.
<storbeck> jlink: I'm glad to hear you've switched to the good side ;)
<mluser-home> Anyone know how I can disable pulseaudio system wide?
<aSt3raL> mluser-home: modprobe -r
<bazhang> mib_1jrw5j, no just the one process at a time
<jlink> storbeck: I'm having problems switching my nickname though, what's the command?
<Flannel> mib_1jrw5j: Right, you can only use one package manager at a time.  More things can use sudo though.  That's a property of the package manager things.
<mluser-home> aSt3raL: but no kernel modules are involved
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> can you also post your  sudo lshw -C network  results?
<presshere> jlink: /nick <your nick>
<Peddy> How do I change the resolution of tty terminals?
<JosephLinkous> :D Sweet, htanks
<JosephLinkous> *h-tanks, the wave of the future
<storbeck> jlink, /nick newnick
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m63e0859f
<JosephLinkous> Alright then, I'll stop wasting IRC space, I just wanted to check out irssi. Cya
<JosephLinkous> quit
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> something is missing here, what chip? what vendor? those should have show in lshw results
<fidelitysystem> Hi, i have question i want to use my USB internet not my ethernet
<fidelitysystem> what drivers i need to recognize
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> there are ndiswrapper commands to check if its loaded and such can you run those?
<hmw> someone here willing to help me checking out, how to use irssi/epic (help not available) - I want to learn, how to "open new windows" for misc. channels/private messages and switch between windows
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: nidswrapper -l says its installed
<storbeck> eseven73: How's it working
<wers> this is terrible. in order to make a partition in the middle of my hard drive, i resized and moved existing partitions. gparted is going to make every adjustment that i made while setting my desired partitions up. it's going to resize my 113gb partition thrice and I cant stop it because the process is already starting
<danbhfive> aSt3raL: did you modprob it?
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> umm usb wifi seems still problematic with ubuntu.. you proly have to google for correct drivers for you chip
<wers> i think, this is going to take the whole damn day
<mobodo_> if I dd if a whole drive (e.g. sda) instead of a partition (e.g. sda1), will I get a iso with multiple partitions?
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: i had it working in ubuntu 7
<HMAN> hello i have a problem with the sound can somebody give me a hand please
<hmw> mobodo_ afaik, dd does copy sectorwise, so i would say, yes.
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> then perhaps go back to 7 ?
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: thanks for the help though
<HMAN> hello i have a problem with the sound can somebody give me a hand please
<aSt3raL> HMAN: what kinda problem
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> one last check.. post what is in     cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf
<usser> mobodo_, dd copies bytes not sectors and yes you'll get entire hdd with all the partition mbr, the whole works
<Guest88690> wow that worked!!!  This is Ubooboo
<danbhfive> glad it worked out
<aSt3raL> n8tuser: not sure what you are looking for there its a directory
<HMAN> aSt3raL i cannot listen any sound, i can only listen when i log in the system
<n8tuser> aSt3raL -> why not tell me whats listed there?
<storbeck> !sound | HMAN
<ubottu> HMAN: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hmw> is there a channel for people, who have questions about IRC?
<Gnea> hmw: #irchelp or #freenode
<hmw> thx
<Gnea> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<Stepan1> Does samba allow a Windows printer to print from a location thats not on the network?
<Gnea> Stepan1: probably better to ask that in #samba
<iShock> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<Shooter_>  Is there anyone around that can help me with setting up a 16 GB flash drive with Ubuntu 8.10 for use on my windows laptop?
 * nbenton is away: auto-away
<hmw> gnea: the channel just told me, that #irchelp was a long time ago. I shall joint #help.
<Stepan1> Gnea: didn't know a room like that existed, thanks
<Gnea> hmw: ah okay, my mistake
<Flannel> !away > nbenton
<ubottu> nbenton, please see my private message
<buck> hey
<diuneigh> where can I d/l the watermark cpu information for my desktop?
<Gnea> !usb | Shooter_
<ubottu> Shooter_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aki_> sup guys?
<Gnea> diuneigh: 'watermark cpu information'?
<tc111> i'm looking for the k10temp or amdtemp module/driver (possibly this is just built into lm-sensors?)... anyone know what the status is on this and/or where i can find more information?
<Gnea> tc111: lm-sensors should have it
<diuneigh> gnea: ya...like ram and hdd usage..... on the desktop
<tc111> Gnea: is there a specific version i need to look for to compile for intrepid?
<Gnea> diuneigh: oh, you mean 'system information'.  you said 'cpu', that meant you were talking about the CPU itself, not the other parts of the system.
<usb-onfire> ;pcu
<win2key> ping
<Gnea> diuneigh: there is a system information applet that you can put on the top of your desktop - just right-click and add applet and look at the list
<usb-onfire> whoops cpu
<Gnea> tc111: it's in the repositories already:  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<diuneigh> gnea: yes.. all of those things... I don't have that with the right click... do I need to install that applet?
<tc111> it tells me that the k10temp is not yet written (the one from the repos)
<linux77_> hello all
<tc111> Gnea: it tells me that the k10temp is not yet written (the one from the repos)
<Raf> hi
<linux77_> is there a way to see if Apache is running from the command line
<Gnea> diuneigh: if you want something that's easy to access on the desktop, yes
<Raf> does anyone know if I can suspend Ubuntu, and boot into Windows?
<Takyoji> n8tuser: reinstalling sudo didn't make the difference
<Takyoji> make a difference*
<Gnea> diuneigh: ah, you want 'system monitor'
<danbhfive> linux77_: ps -e | grep apache  ?
<linux77_> thanks @ dan
<usb-onfire> huh
<tc111> Gnea: currently at: Version: 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> thats pretty serious then, were you able to enable root user since you cant use sudo anymore?
<homeskill> how can i enable the horizontal scroll on my laptop mousepad?
<Takyoji> n8tuser: Erm, crap. I forgot about changing root's password
<Gnea> tc111: and?
<linux77_> not really sure what to make of the outuput dan :-(
<Gnea> tc111: it's not written?
<n8tuser> Takyoji -> that fairly easy..
<linux77_> looks like 6 instances...but all 00:00:00s
<diuneigh> gnea: yes that is correct system monitor...
<linux77_> probably not running
<danbhfive> linux77_: well, it lists every running process with the name apache in it
<Takyoji> n8tuser: I just meant I forgot to do it
<usb-onfire> compile the code?
<linux77_> right
<homeskill> how can i tell what my monitors horizontal sync value is supposed to be?
<homeskill> from linux software, since i dont have the manual and i cant find it on google
<tc111> Gnea: it detects the k10temp, but when it displays what should be in 'modules', it says the k10temp is not written yet.
<danbhfive> linux77_: I think apache starts several instances, to handle different connections.  So, they are probably just sleeping, waiting for someone to access your lonely webserver
<linux77_> <----webserver is lonely :-(
<ubuntuphr3k> question
<ubuntuphr3k> i have this built so far
<ubuntuphr3k> AMD Phenom X4 2.2Ghz Quad Core / 500GB Seagate Barracuda SATA / 4GB RAM
<ubuntuphr3k> GeForce 9600GT 1GB Video Card / Samsung 22x SATA DVD R/W
<diuneigh> gnea:  where to d/l a system monitor?
<ubuntuphr3k> 22" LCD Monitor / Wireless Keyboard/Optical Mouse Combo
<hmw> homeskill - you gotta find the specs (keep trying google, this can be hard sometimes) or you start with some very low values for a model, that has lower refresh rates and test yourself all the way up, until the monitor refuses to display things.
<ubuntuphr3k> anything im missing? :X
<christian_> does anyone know mysql, and if so can anyone help me create a system like this: http://pastebin.com/d2e8600f5
<homeskill> hmw i found the specs, my laptop's video card runs at 1280x800 but i dont know what the horiztonal and vertical sync values are supposed to be, any ideas? i cant find it anywhere
<homeskill> i think it also says 60hz
<Gnea> diuneigh: as i said: right-click on the bar at the top of the desktop, click on add applet, and add the system monitor applet
<usser> homeskill, try 50 50 its usually safe
<hmw> homeskill - the resolution is just a part of the specs. Write a mail to your notebook's vendor or keep googleing or start testing systematically
<Gnea> tc111: hrm, according to ubuntuforums, that's correct.. :/
<homeskill> ok
<Gnea> tc111: perhaps there's a fix in jaunty...
<_VIM_> storbeck:  sorry about that, had to help someone with their Facebook,,, here ya go http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<Aquina> why does "set" when entered in a shell return only script code instead of the variables?
<macman> guys .. im trying to create a new partition on a external .. is it fdisk /dev/sdc1 ?
<Gnea> Aquina: because that's what it's designed to do.
<hmw> homeskill - finding our what chip your graphics adapter is using might help on the google search
<Gnea> Aquina: different shells use set in different ways.
<diuneigh> gnea:  thanks for your help... but I want the ones that are on the right side of the desktop and they are like a watermark.. is it conky?
<tc111> Gnea: ok... :( i'll just have to keep checking the forums and lm-sensors page until something happens... thanks for the help and confirmation of my suspicions.
<Gnea> diuneigh: i don't understand your definition of a 'watermark'
<_VIM_> transparent
<Gnea> tc111: cheers
<_VIM_> and yes it sounds like conky
<Aquina> Gnea it puts the sript of itself out not the default names and values of all shell variables and functions as mentioned in the faq,
<hmw> diuneigh - you might be looking for "desklets"
<Gnea> _VIM_: okay - that makes sense now
<_VIM_> :)
<_VIM_> grammar ftw
<Gnea> lol
<exodus_ms> is there a faster/simpler way to create borderless/transparent terminal window without installing devilspie creating a congif file, setting devilspie to run at startup etc..
<Gnea> exodus_ms: Eterm
<spike_> someone how can I put it on my panel please : http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture4qn8.png
<diuneigh> hmw:  yes.. I believe that is it... googling it now.. thanks too GNEA
<exodus_ms> !info eterm
<ubottu> eterm (source: eterm): Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 352 kB, installed size 1064 kB
 * Gnea does a  sudo apt-get install conky
<exodus_ms> Gnea, is eterm the same as screen?
<hmw> diuneigh - stop google for a moment and start using synaptic *g*
<Gnea> exodus_ms: no, it's like xterm, rxvt or aterm, only it's much more configurable through a menu system
<storbeck> _VIM_: did it work?
<exodus_ms> ah, ok. Thanks for the help Gnea
<homeskill> i need to edit my xorg.conf to enable xinerama so i can use dual monitors on my laptop which has an intel integraded graphics controller but xorg.conf says 'some config settings are now auto configured by the server and settings here are ignored' how do i know what i should be editing? i need to add a "ServiceLayout" section which it doesnt have by default
<_VIM_> storbeck: I guess you didnt get my last message...
<_VIM_> storbeck: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<_VIM_> oops bad link hang on
<storbeck> hehe
<fidelitysystem> where i can find a driver of my modem
<storbeck> fidelitysystem: On the internet
<fidelitysystem> yeah but i dont found..
<storbeck> sorry
<Gnea> !modem | fidelitysystem
<ubottu> fidelitysystem: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<spike_> someone know how can I put it on my panel please : http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture4qn8.png
<_VIM_> storbeck:  http://pastebin.com/m7ff5d214
<diuneigh> hmw: ok.. which desklet?  gdesklets-data, adesklets, or gdesklets
<homeskill> anyone? does ubuntu require manually editing xorg.conf at all for dual monitors with an intel integrated video card?
<storbeck> well, you're going to have to set a dev
<Peddy> Does Ubuntu have a GUI for printer sharing yet, or do I have to configure smb.conf?
<storbeck> Just keep playing around with it until you get the drive right, dev=2,0,0 dev=3,0,0 etc
<_VIM_> hmmm
<storbeck> I can't stay to help. I'm off, good luck!
<_VIM_> ok cya storbeck :)
<hmw> diuneigh - don't know. I think there was one with nice statistics. You gotta read the descriptions. Some desklet stuff allows additional plugins, but I saw one, that was to be installed just like that. But I didn't keep it and forgot the name
<spike_> someone know how can I put it on my panel please : http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture4qn8.png
<mib_047h9g3e> Where is it possible to download linux slot machines?
<_VIM_> mib_047h9g3e:  apt-cache search slot
<DVS01> (10.72 MB/s) - `ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso' saved [732766208/732766208]
<DVS01> w00t
<OldFarter> so how bout blueray?
<_VIM_> mib_047h9g3e:  or try looking in http://www.getdeb.net
<spike_> someone know how can I put it on my panel please : http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture4qn8.png
<SJr> Is there an updated information on the win32codecs installation, I seem to only be finding instructions for dapper
<_VIM_> !repeat | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: what type of slot machines are they?
<_VIM_> no clue
<_VIM_> that first command should list all the slot type games
<spike_> Okay!
<homeskill> i hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X but it's just saying '* Reloading system log daemon...' forever
<OldFarter> What kind of specs should i get for media computer if i want to crank HD movies from harddisk
<OldFarter> ?
<keres> how do you add a symlink to launch a wine application?
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: is there any like in casinos where I know the computers run a linux desktop and tehyre dedicated to just the slot machine?
<Aquina> Thank You, Gnea! ;-)
<nomasteryoda> homeskill, try Ctrl+alt=F1
<_VIM_> mib_047h9g3e: not sure what you're refering to
<homeskill> nomasteryodai did that and it says stuff ending in a login prompt
<Aquina> I messed up "set" with "env", goddamn...
<nomasteryoda> homeskill, then login as your user
<nomasteryoda> homeskill, then issue "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: like in casinos there are slot machines with games and they run linux is there any way to donwload teh slot machine software that runs on the linux?
<diuneigh> hmw: how can I configure the desklet after install?
<_VIM_> oh that i dont know sorry
<_VIM_> im sure its propriotary anyways mib_047h9g3e
<Takyoji> n8tuser: I changed the root password, yet I can't switch to the root user with the su command.
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: ohh thanks anyway ill keep trying
<homeskill> nomasteryoda ok i did that but when i hit alt+f7 to go back into x it still says the same thing '*reloading system log daemon...' forever
<homeskill> nomasteryoda is this because it doesnt like my xorg.conf edits?
<nomasteryoda> homeskill, then try another tty ... Alt+F8
<nomasteryoda> or Alt+F9
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: i'm guessing your probably right, I just wish there was somehwere where I could download somthing like that doesnt need to be exactly that but something like it
<_VIM_> mib_047h9g3e: more than likely it's not availble to the public, it was probably custom made
<Xamusk> do amd64 releases work fine in a Core2Duo?
<ohzie> Hey what is the nautlis desktop process called?
 * Takyoji wonders if n8tuserf is an replicate of n8tuser
<ohzie> nautilus*
<presshere> Xamusk: excelent
<usser> Xamusk, yes
<Xamusk> presshere, thanks
<homeskill> nomasteryoda none of them are showing my X window
<_VIM_> Those are trade secrets, and Las Vegas, is not about to share those secrets any time soon mib_047h9g3e :)
<Xamusk> I'll try amd64 before trying gentoo
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: Yeah, I'm guessing your right I just wish someone would make a linux distro with dedicated slots
<donavan01> so I have a portable USB HD formatted with NTFS ... apparently at some point it go unplugged with out dismounting no it and its giving me a cannot mount volume error .... any ideas
<mib_047h9g3e> _VIM_: well its more like Yonkers here but your right lol
<_VIM_> :)
<unko> donavan01, it has to be formated in fat32
<mxldr> how do i install google earth?
<mxldr> i get this error:
<_VIM_> !medibuntu | mxldr
<ubottu> mxldr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dr_Willis> donavan01,  plug it into a windows box.. and let windows scan it/fix it/ then plug it back into the linux box.. after you 'properly' remove uit from windows machine
<diuneigh> hmw: how can I configure the desklet after install?
<_VIM_> mxldr: its in the medibuntu repos
<J4G4D> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mxldr> he following packages have unmet dependencies: googleearth: Depends: libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.0) but 2:1.1.3-2build1 is to be in
<J4G4D> somebody help me please
<J4G4D> :(
<_VIM_> !helpme | J4G4D
<ubottu> J4G4D: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<donavan01> dr_willis: thanks... can I just format the drive as unka suggested ... there isnt anything on the drive
<presshere> J4G4D: whats the prob?
<dr_Willis> donavan01,  its your drive.. do whatever you want. :)
<hmw> diuneigh: I don't know, try right clicking, read help about the desklet (or google it), find some conf files in your home folder, cast a spell onto it...
<dr_Willis> donavan01,  fdisk, partition, format...
<J4G4D> i needed free shells
<mohanohi> hi
<_VIM_> !ot | J4G4D
<ubottu> J4G4D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> J4G4D: for what?
<donavan01> dr_willis: yeah I just wasnt sure if it  would even see the drive enough to wipe it .... still not too good with linux file systems and whatnot
<_VIM_> !hi | mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<J4G4D> for eggdrop
<hmw> diuneigh - did you ever try to use "add-to-panel" and add the system monitor? you can also install some panel addons for displaying temperatures.
<Gnea> J4G4D: please ask in #freenode
<presshere> J4G4D: wrong addres
<J4G4D> there can help me please ?
<Gnea> J4G4D: type this:  /join #freenode
<mohanohi> i have 2 etx3 drive.. and not able to use it.. showing access denied
<unko> J4G4D, do /join #freenode
<Gnea> J4G4D: and ask there. you're asking in the wrong place.
<dr_Willis> donavan01,  if  'sudo fdisk -l' sees the drive.. then you can partition it to whatever you want with gparted easialy enough. :)
<J4G4D> ok thx
<dr_Willis> mohanohi,  the directories/files on the drives need to have proper permission./ownership set - to allow the users to access them..  root should be able to access them'
<fidelitysystem> hi somebody use vnc?
<donavan01> dr_willis: good deal thanks
<mxldr> i get this error:
<mohanohi> ok.. how can i change the permission to use it?
<mxldr> he following packages have unmet dependencies: googleearth: Depends: libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.0) but 2:1.1.3-2build1 is to be in
<mxldr> how do i nstall google earth?
<dr_Willis> mohanohi,  chmod, and chown commands.
<boxy_dude> hey, where are the application menu entries defined?
<_VIM_> mxldr: have you installed the medibuntu repos yet?
<homeskill> after editing my xorg.conf and rebooting i't s now saying kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... and not showing gnome. any idea why?
<mxldr> no, how do i install the repos? _VIM_
<mohanohi> will it be permanent afterwards?
<_VIM_> !medibuntu > mxldr (here you go again incase you missed it)
<ubottu> mxldr, please see my private message
<mxldr> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mohanohi> i mean the permission after i reboot the system also?
<_VIM_> it's very easy mxldr, just go to that link, you'll copy 2 lines of commands,,and another for the key and reload stuff, then after thats done, just type in sudo apt-get install googleearth   in a terminal
<emma> so unusual for this channel to be so slow?
<boxy_dude> hey, where are the application menu entries defined?
<_VIM_> emma very
<emma> maybe we have finally solved everyone's problems.
<_VIM_> it's been kinda slow these past few days
<_VIM_> hehe maybe :)
<emma> _VIM_: Wow it is quiet though. Weird. Makes me wonder if my IRC is working.
<homeskill> after editing my xorg.conf and rebooting i't s now saying kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... and not showing gnome. any idea why?
<Diztract> lol emma
<kreino> help, how to resize my ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<sheena1> hi all, anyone got time to help troubleshoot an online-video issue?
<emma> kreino: You dual boot you mean with windows on an ntfs partition?
<dr_Willis> kreino,  if you have vista - the vista  tools can 'shrink' a ntfs partition much faster then  linux can.
<_VIM_> sheena1: that's kind of offtopic for here
<dr_Willis> kreino,  and last i tried it it was like  vista taking 20 sec.. vs linux taking 3+ hrs..  to resize a ntfs down a few gb. Ive no idea how vista does it so fast.
<sheena1> _vim_: is there somewhere it's more on topic? I'm confident it's a setting somewhere in my ubuntu stuff, rather than a firefox issue, but i could be wrong.
<emma> sheena1: have you installed all the codecs and flashplugin and all that?
<Alex_21> Hi, is 512 MB enough of a hard drive with 512 MB RAM and 266 CPU for a XFCE core with Gnome games and KDE games installed?
<bonobo> hello there, i am having issues real player, i can't listen to radio streaming,  because there is no sound!
<emma> sheena1: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fidelitysystem> hey somebody recommend a program to connect to linux in my computer windows
<sheena1> emma: yes, and it worked fine two days ago, i don't even know that i've updated since then. any chance rebooting might cure it?
<bonobo> and mplayer does not recognize ram files
<_VIM_> sheena1: ah ok so it's a flash issue then, I was thinking something different by "online Video" ummm don't ask.
<fidelitysystem> but not the terminal i wants to connect to the desktop ..
<fidelitysystem> please
<shune> hola
<emma> sheena1: yeah always possible.
<_VIM_> !welcome | shune
<ubottu> shune: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Alex_21> So is this the minimum specs?
<mobodo_> if I want to use a static ip instead of DHCP, where do I do that? I did it in Network Connections, but it keeps being reset everytime I reboot...
<sheena1> _vim_: I won't ask. sorry if i gave you a different idea
<Alex_21> Or do I need to upgrade something
<shune> donde estoy ???
<emma> !es > shune
<dr_Willis> fidelitysystem,  vnc is handy, or you can  install xming on the windows box, and ssh/putty to the linux box and have X apps appear on the windiows desktop that way
<ubottu> shune, please see my private message
<sheena1> emma: i'm going to reboot now. If it's not cured, i'll be right back! thanks!
<_VIM_> sheena1: hehe
<fidelitysystem> dr_Wills my computer have that
<fidelitysystem> but i only see terminal
<Alex_21> Hi, I need to know if, is 512 MB enough of a hard drive with 512 MB RAM and 266 CPU for a XFCE core with Gnome games and KDE games installed?
<fidelitysystem> how i can connect to desktop cos im connecting but i see terminal only
<emma> I'm not  any kind of linux expert and I don't consider 'turn it off and back on' really great advice, though that does fix my own audio problems quite often.
<dr_Willis> aleX-xx,  512mb hard drive.. ?  thats a bit tiny.
<_VIM_> that's kind of stretching things a bit aleX-xx
<Alex_21> Too tiny do you think for XFCE-Core, Gnome-Games, KDE-Games, Firefox and nothing else
<dr_Willis> aleX-xx,  tjhat low end of a system - you might want to check out PuppyLinux, or TinyCoreLinux,    ive installed ubuntu on a Pent 1 100, with 6gb hd.. and it worked.
<rdw200169> emma, yeah, i deal with the audio problem(s) too, i think it has something to do w/hal, i have two audio cards, and they get their identities switched once in a while upon bootup
<dr_Willis> aleX-xx,  those games will be  way more then 512mb.
<moon> hi
<_VIM_> yeah go for Puppy or one of it's derivitives
<emma> rdw200169: seems to happen to me after i have been listening to youtube videos too much.
<rdw200169> emma, i get the same thing with mice, consequentially...
<Co_melodic> kon
<Alex_21> I can expand it to 1GB of HD space if that is enough
<rdw200169> emma, that's interesting.. perhaps it has something to with pulseaudio... hmm.. for flash, i remember i edited some file to give it pulseaudio support, then i set up alsa with the default pointing to pulseaudio so alsa apps worked right
<Dillizar> !gmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmount
<dr_Willis> Alex_21,  you could get a 8gb thumbdrive for like $20 and use a puppy live cd to boot. :) and have the system all on the thumbdrive also...
<dr_Willis> 1gb of hd.. would be tight. you will want a few mb of swap space at least.
<Alex_21> My biggest thumb drive is 1 GB at the moment if that will do
<emma> rdw200169: yeah but Hardy just killed me with pulseaudio/flash, intrepid has been much more stable that way, only now and then does the audio go out and the easiest way to get it back is reboot.
<keres> where can i download opengl headers for programming?
<rdw200169> emma, i still use hardy.  i just get random firefox crashes when the sound doesn't initialize right w/flash
<Alex_21> I'm using an Apple HD
<emma> Yep that's it.
<usser> keres, sudo apt-get install libglut3-dev
<usser> keres, and libglut3
<keres> usser: thanks!
<rdw200169> emma, i generally have a 80% success rate w/sound+flash+firefox... the other 20% is a crash of firefox but sound still works
<carltonhanna> is there a way to go directly to install instead of having it use the live disk?
<Alex_21> Get the alternate installer cd for that
<carltonhanna> can you send me a link
<emma> rdw200169: yeah i recall when using hardy my choices were (1) Either not be able to use youtube and also any other audio device, or vice versa or (2) Have a very unstable firefox when using flash.
<Alex_21> Also, is 266 MHZ a little tight or will that do what I want with 512 MB or so of RAM
<keres> usser: ok. when doing a #include, is it <GL/header.h> , right?
<usser> keres, actually, freeglut3 and freeglut3-dev
<rdw200169> emma, is it better w/intrepid?
<emma> rdw200169: yes much.
<keres> usser: i meant in the actual c file, #include <GL\glut.h>
<usser> keres, yea that works
<Alex_21> Get the alternate CD by checking the box at download time that states "I need the Alternate CD" or something
<rdw200169> emma, ah, but, does flash work WITH pulseaudio, by default, with no special configuration heck having to take place?
<keres> usser: main.c:20:18: error: glut.h: No such file or directory
<usser> keres, sorry i made a mistake its freeglut3 and freeglut3-dev
<Alex_21> So, because it is a SSD 1GB Apple stick, can I squeeze all the games onto that and will they run OK
<keres> usser: got those
<Alex_21> Also with 266 MHZ and about 512 MB of RAM
<usser> keres, hang on
<usser> keres, /usr/include/GL/glut.h is in freeglut3-dev
<usser> keres, you should have that
<keres> usser: ok. I have #include <GL/glut.h> in my main.c, still not picking up
<Alex_21> I can actually use 512 mb on a seperate HD for swap if need be
<usser> keres, can you do "locate glut.h"?
<usser> keres, does it find it?
<Alex_21> So any ideas about the storage capacity
<keres> usser: yeah it's in /include/
<Alex_21> I really don't know what I'm doing right now
<Alex_21> I'm over my head with Linux
<usser> keres, how do you compile?
<keres> usser: i don't think this is right : http://pastebin.com/m6e341cfb
<ScottG489> Is there a way for me to restart w/e is running my sound? Pidgin is making weird crackling noises when people sign on or send me messages and MPlayer opens with a totally black screen
<keres> usser: gcc main.c
<keres> usser: should i 'gcc main.c -lgl' or something?
<sheena1> emma: i'm back. rebooting didnt help, and i can watch some flash but not others..
<usser> keres, try with that gcc -lGL -lglut -Wall file.c
<emma> sheena1: hmm.
<emma> sheena1: you were watching this same video stream before but not now?
<Flare183> How can I move the AWN to the right side of my screen?
<Alex_21> I really need some help installing
<keres> usser: works flawless. Thank you
<usser> keres, no problem
<sheena1> emma: i can see videos on youtube, but not on TED.com. I could watch the TED videos a few days ago, though
<emma> http://ted.com
<emma> let me see if I can view them
<Alex_21> I have 266 MHZ with 6 GB internal HD which has another OS on it, 1GB HD that can house Ubuntu and another 512 HD at my disposal with 512 mb of RAM
<sheena1> emma: thanks
<Alex_21> No problem
<Alex_21> I really need some help aranging this setup to install XFCE-core with Gnome-Games and KDE-games
<_VIM_> Flare183: not sure, last i heard it's not possible to move AWN, have you tried cairo-dock, + a nice cairo theme?
<emma> sheena1: yes the video there is working on my system.
<Flare183> ok
<pandase> hello, i need to find the i/o port for my sata card i tried lshw as root and it shows the card but does not tell me the port
<Flare183> Figured taht
<Flare183> that*
<sheena1> emma: good to know. any ideas why it's not working on mine?
<Co> haiiii
<JosephLinkous> I wonder... is this soley for technical support, or just kind of a hang-out area for ubuntu?
<_VIM_> Flare183:  i got my cairo looking/acting just like OSX's dock
<emma> sheena1: have you definitely installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<usser> JosephLinkous, hang out area is here #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alex_21> This is what I propose to do. 512 MB hd for swap, 1GB hd for XFCE-core and the games, and the 6GB alone with its OS
<Flare183> _VIM_: Awesome
<sheena1> emma: yep, but i'll check again
<JosephLinkous> usser: Nice, thanks
<rai> how to upgrade to 9.04 from 7.10?
<usser> rai, the only way to do that is to go through 7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04
<sheena1> emma: reinstalling now
<Alex_21> sudo do-release-upgrade until you get to 9.04
<Alex_21> Any help with my preposed setup
<pandase> i really need to verify the port
<pandase> ioport*
<rai> usser  how to upgrade to 8.04?
<pandase> i am pressed for time the client is gonna kill me
<usser> rai, sudo update-manager -d
<lanman> anyone from Ukraine here?
<samba_> hello, how to download a dir using wget without download all the server http ?
<Alex_21> Like I said "Sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Dimensions> Hiya ... im trying to configure my new server with openSSL ... i have an old server which already has SSL installed but i dont know which type of SSL that is ... in its settings it loads three files ssl.key ssl.cert and ssl.ca ...  can some one help please ?
<pandase> usser: any idea regarding display of ioport of a sata card
<usser> pandase, i dont know what that it is sorry :(
<sheena1> emma: i reinstalled the extras, still havin the same problem. No video plays, no play/stop buttons or volume control displays, just a plain blue box where the video should be
<Alex_21> Can anyone help with my setup
<Search4Lancer> so, is it pretty much impossible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 now or what?
<Alex_21> No it isn't
<emma> sheena1: that is truly weird. I don't know.
<eastray> Hello, When i volume up or down in alsa mixer, somtimes  left and right chain is unlock. I want to always L and R chain lock when i control volume in mixer.
<nomasteryoda> Search4Lancer, its much faster and easier to just install over it... but backup /home
<emma> sheena1: could it be you have turned off javascript or something like that in your browser?
<Dillizar> umount: /media/cdrom is not in the fstab (and you are not root) how can i do it
<lanman> Greetings I am looking for information on how to scan a website's sub-domains
<lanman> Anyone?
<sheena1> emma: i would think youtube would be broken too, if that were the case.
<Search4Lancer> nomasteryoda: not an option for me, cd burner is busted, all I have is an old 7.04 CD
<Search4Lancer> getting the good old "Can not find backport 'release-upgrader-apt'" problem
<emma> sheena1: yeah
<Search4Lancer> despite changing the sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<sheena1> emma: thanks for trying. i'll figure it out eventually
<nomasteryoda> can you pull the hd out and put into another system then install then put back in?
<atari2600a> are the apt servers down?
<Search4Lancer> nope, laptop
<atari2600a> I can't seem to get a connection from them at all
<emma> sheena1: are you able to feed the link to a standalone player like vlc or mplayer?
<lanman> no
<emma> not the url to the page but the actual link to the feed.
<lanman> type in
<Alex_21> I really need help installing. I need to know how best to arange my drives
<Anacranom> i just installed sauerbraten, nope, the servers are up
<lanman> sudo apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> oh well... i do that on all my laptops what have bad cd-roms ... i've got a USB adapter and an internal ide to laptop ide for the desktop
<sheena1> emma: i'll try that. ted also lets me download an mp4 file to watch, if i need to.
<lanman> that's your problem with the apt servers
<Dillizar> umount: /media/cdrom is not in the fstab (and you are not root) how can i do it
<atari2600a> lanman: wow, that's totally something I haven't already done
<atari2600a> :P
<atari2600a> still nothing, of course
<hmw> is this still going to #u'offtopic??
<lanman> well they ain'tdown
<atari2600a> can someone pull an apt-get update just to make sure they aren't down?
<ed1t> why does vi work weird on ubuntu? like when i press arrow keys in insert mode...it adds A ?
<unko> anyone in here use cedega? were's the folder wherer the games are held? like installed?
<lstarnes> ed1t: try running it as vim and adding "set nocp" to your ~/.vimrc
<Alex_21> For Vi do "sudo apt-get install vim-full"
<spine55> ed1t, also you can install vim-full
<unko> never mind i found it
<vajar> hi leh kenal gak
<Alex_21> I really need to get this machine running
<ed1t> thx
<vajar> jancok
<Alex_21> Any ideas?
<ed1t> lstarnes: so by getting vim-full will fix it or i also need to add set nocp
<ed1t> ?
<_VIM_> Flare here's that dock I was talking about, my desktop is kinda cluttered but at least you get an idea of the dock http://www.pixball.com/images/yzmaScreenshot.png.png
<keres> what is a popular c++ compiler for linux? does gcc work for c++?
<atari2600a> still can't connect to the apt servers
<lstarnes> keres: g++
<Alex_21> Just get Vim-full and you should be good
<lstarnes> ed1t: I would do both.
<keres> lstarnes: thanks
<unko> i have a question...say if i have a game installed already... but it's in my wine folder... how can i transfer it to my cedega game foler?
<nomasteryoda> atari2600a, can you ping them?
<lstarnes> ed1t: using "set nocp" should fix some issues with vim acting like vi, but vim-full has some additional things which can be very useful
<Alex_21> How can I best find out the size of packages without installing
<ed1t> cool
<atari2600a> no
<nomasteryoda> but you are online here in this channel
<RHorse> Alex_21: apt-cache show
<atari2600a> yes
<old> how can I prevent a drive from being seen in nautilus?
<lanman> chmod 666
<lanman> not
<Dillizar> umount: /media/cdrom is not in the fstab (and you are not root) how can i do it
<ed1t> how do i check which version am i getting when i do apt-get ? some packages doesnt have version in the name
<Alex_21> Well, what I want is to set up a drive with 512 mb swap and another drive with 1gb ext3 partition and the last left alone completely
<atari2600a> sudo -f umount /media/cdrom
<atari2600a> or /media/cdrom0
<keres> lstarnes: sweet. How do you include files from the command line? I need something like  gpp -lGL -lglut -Wall main.cpp i guess
<atari2600a> err
<atari2600a> sudo umount -f
<MarkJones> Hi guys I really hope I can solve this problem.I have this GeForce 6200 AGP card installed and when I enable the restricted driver from the admin menu driver tool, and reboot, then I have woobly windows and such which is great.But whenever I install compiz config settings manager and change any settings at all, my system freezes.Are there any other ways of changing compiz effects?
<nomasteryoda> atari2600a, what about  a traceroute?
<Alex_21> How do you set this up as it is across two drives
<nomasteryoda> say to archive.ubuntu.com
<qcjn> hi, to chmod the whole content of a directory chmod ugo+rx /music or chmod ugo+rx -r /music
<exodus_ms> anyone experiencing a problem with the forums?
<MarkJones> Or is there a workaround for CCSM freezing?
<atari2600a> currently bouncing around my ISP
<Dillizar> atari2600a, umount: /media/cdrom: device is busy
<Dillizar>  
<atari2600a> that's what the -f is for
<old> can anyone help me?  how can I prevent a drive from being seen in nautilus?
<hmw> aaah epic is awful
<Dillizar> atari2600a, doesnt work
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: forums are working fine for me (using Opera)
<atari2600a> pull the tray out w/ the paperclip-hole, then unmount
<atari2600a> worked for me once
<lstarnes> keres: you could add -I<directory> to add a directory to the path that gcc/g++ uses for finding headers
<Akuma> hello, how can I remove a package without removing it's dependencies?
<exodus_ms> _VIM_, cool, I'm looking at it right no with FF and it looks as thought the css stylesheet has been removed or not being linked to
<Anacranom> old, rename it with a "." in front of the name, like ".hidden-file"
<Dillizar> atari2600a, i think its because i am installing a game with wine
<atari2600a> Dillizar: yeah, I had the same problem
<RHorse> Akuma: man dpkg
<Akuma> thanks
<atari2600a> again, force the tray out through the manual eject hole, then force a remount
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: that's firefox for ya :P
<atari2600a> err
<atari2600a> didn't mention the -r before, but yeah, it worked for me
<spitz> whats the off topic room
<usb-onfire> ubuntu hip hop
<Dextl> when using Ubuntu, my max volume is much lower then it is on Windows.... is there a way to fix this?
<Dillizar> atari2600a, its a virtual
<_VIM_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<exodus_ms> _VIM_, yeah, opera what ? :P
<usb-onfire> whoops that crap called these days
<_VIM_> lol
<storbeck> _VIM_: did ya get it to work?
<graath> When I login to Ubuntu I get a blank desktop and can't do anything, even if I uses the "Failsafe Gnome" session, what should I do?
<old> anacranom:  it doesn't allow me to rename..
<usb-onfire> ubuntu crap
<Anacranom> old, chmod it
<usb-onfire> i mean C-rap
<old> I don't know what chmod it..
<Noah0504> What's the easiest way to share my home directory from a command line system to Mac OS X?
<_VIM_> storbeck: na kind of taking a break :) at this time of night, my brain is like oatmeal
<hmw> bhelp window
<Anacranom> old,  sudo chmod <username>:<group> /path/to/Directory
<old> thank you.
<Anacranom> old, wait
<usb-onfire> do they make a racist version of ubuntu
<Anacranom> old,  sudo chmod <username>:<group> 755 /path/to/Directory
<usb-onfire> fo racist midgets
<old> ok..will do..
<keres> lstarnes: i did gpp -I /usr/include/ main.cpp, didn't work
<neil_d> Hi, I have installed tftpd, when I get a client to request /var/tftpboot/pxelinux.0 an "Access violation" error, the file does exist on the server, there are no errors in the syslog :( what could be wrong ?
<rdavila> hi friends, i have a widescreen monitor of 15.4 inches and nvidia nvs 140m graphic card, I like the 1280x800 resolution but this doesn't appear in the list of resolution avalaibles in "Screen and graphics"
<usb-onfire> so once we learn how to run ubuntu where we go man
<lstarnes> keres: what error message did you get?
<shyam_k> hi  i am getting error from apt-get, "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/" "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." for apt-get install and for apt-update E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing." and to my surprise, i am missing even the directory /var/cache/apt/ and all things worked perfectly before.. What could be the problem?
<keres> lstarnes: main.cpp:21: error: Requested include file not found
<neil_d> shyam_k: are you root ?
<lstarnes> keres: which file is included on line 21?
<shyam_k> neil_d: yeah
<_VIM_> !fixapt | shyam_k
<ubottu> shyam_k: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrUnagi> does anyone here know anything about vpn servers?
<rdavila> here is my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/403556
<keres> lstarnes: i changed to to a forward slash, GL/glut.h:18: error: Requested include file not found
<_VIM_> mrUnagi: try that in ##networking
<usb-onfire> i know there vuertual private servers
<mrUnagi> ty
<usb-onfire> mr hows it
<RIb> bonsoir tout le monde
<lstarnes> keres: you might need to have freeglut3-dev installed
<shyam_k> _VIM_: should i restart session or something? i issued that command and it quickly returned without any message..
<_VIM_> usb-onfire:  do you have a question relating to ubuntu, so far you're just typing random rubbish
<mrUnagi> im trying to use my ps3 as a vpn server so i can access my home network when i am away
<keres> lstarnes: already installed
<usb-onfire> mr. don,t be shy just fu
<keres> lstarnes: it works in gcc
<_VIM_> shyam_k: could try,
<mrUnagi> huh?
<neil_d> shyam_k: don't know what to do sorry.
<usb-onfire> mr. don,t be shy just say fu
<_VIM_> !ops | usb-onfire Trolling
<neil_d> Hi, I have installed tftpd, when I get a client to request /var/tftpboot/pxelinux.0 an "Access violation" error, the file does exist on the server, there are no errors in the syslog :( what could be wrong ?
<ubottu> usb-onfire Trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Alex_21> How do you leave a disk untouched during an install and also how do you put swap on one, and the rest on the second
<qcjn> can i see live if someone  is on my apache webpage ??
<usb-onfire> my room mate is playing so much ram my ears are melting off
<graath> When I login to Ubuntu I get a blank desktop and can't do anything, even if I use the "Failsafe Gnome" session, what should I do? Is there a log file I can look at?
<danes_> how can I install make offline? my laptop only has a pcmcia wireless card, but i need to install wireless-tools, but I then need make to install wireless-tools
<Anacranom> old, did that work for you?
<mrUnagi> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<old> anacranom:  it is not a dir but a 60 gb drive that I don't want to appear in nautilus....
<nellmathew> hey guys do i need "Tracker" & "Tracker Applet" in startup programs?.. what are they for?
<_VIM_> nellmathew: that is for searching files/folders quickly
<nellmathew> _VIM_ can i safely disable it if i rarely search for files?.. searching will still work right?
<locainex> does anyone know if its possible to use windows drivers for devices used in wine?
<_VIM_> yep
<graath> Is there a log file I can look at to see why gnome isn't starting correctly?
<locainex> im tryin to use a mouse, the buttons arent recognised in nix, but i only want to use them in wine anyway
<shyam_k> _VIM_ even after an x restart the problem persists..
<Anacranom> old, does it show up in /etc/ fstab ?
<mib_k83r0z3c> how can i set up a mail serve ron my ubuntu server, I've installed postfix and mailx but I cant send an e-mail to the server
<Guest7839> hi
<_VIM_> shyam_k: not sure then, you could try the forums
<Guest7839> sir i have duel boot windows and ubuntu 8.10 ,but i want to re install windows will my data in ubuntu will loss?
<old> anacranom: no.. it is a NTFS drive.. but it appears in nautilus
<Lum|n3> does anyone know if i have to do anything special to turn a liveCD package that was designed for (err..CDs..) into a "liveUSB"? or do I just put the contents of the iso onto the USB key and give it a whirl
<mib_k83r0z3c> guest will it get lost if what?
<nellmathew> _VIM_ can i safely disable "User folders update" too?.. I'm guessing this is for incase the Music/Documents folders get deleted?
<graath> Is there a log file I can look at to see why gnome isn't starting correctly?
<shyam_k> _VIM_: ok will do some more tracing myself. Btw i have more serious problems like the system shows "failed to initialize HAL!" at startup and never shuts down properly, shutting down stucks at stopping firewall ufw.. !!:)
<mib_k83r0z3c> how can i set up a mail server on my ubuntu server, I've installed postfix and mailx but I cant send an e-mail to the server?
<_VIM_> nellmathew: i wouldnt
<nellmathew> ok
<Guest7839> no i meean duel boot
<tomfromwkup> Hi!
<jekkyz> yes u can dual boot Guest7839
<tritium> Guest7839: no you don't
<tomfromwkup> I'm using 8.04PPC live cd. And I would like to mount a partition and write on it... But even if I use rw I can'T write on it! What's the problem?
<_VIM_> shyam_k: just keep asking in here like every 10 mins, if someone knows the answer, they will respond :)
<shyam_k> hah
<locainex> whats the wine channel again?
<mib_k83r0z3c> Guest: if you split your hard drive into two partitions the only thing that will happen is your booter will get overwritten with grub
<shyam_k> _VIM_: confused which problem i should address first:)
<mib_k83r0z3c> you will not lose your windows partition
<jekkyz> whats ur question shaym?
<redzheb> anybody help with sound problem in my notebook. I have no sound in my notebook at all
<mib_k83r0z3c> how can i set up a mail server on my ubuntu server, I've installed postfix and mailx but I cant send an e-mail to the server?
<shyam_k> _VIM_: anyway thanks a lott.. have a nice march this year:)
<_VIM_> same to you :)
<jekkyz> redzheb
<itsatrick> Hello.  In a C Makefile, what does it mean if I get this result: "make: 'myexecutable' is up to date".  myexecutable really isnt.
<tomfromwkup> Could someone help me please?
<itsatrick> *isn't*
<graath> Is there a log file I can look at to see why gnome isn't starting correctly?
<mib_k83r0z3c> VIM got any ideas on how can i set up a mail server on my ubuntu server, I've installed postfix and mailx but I cant send an e-mail to the server?
<lstarnes> mib_k83r0z3c: did you do any configuration of postfix?
<JosephLinkous> More questions! Yay! Alright, first: How do I close connections in irssi? For instance, if I'm in three or four rooms, and I want to leave room 1 and 2.
<redzheb> anybody help
<_VIM_> hmmm mail servers are not my thing mib_k83r0z3c and kind of offtopic :)
<Anacranom> old, is it an internal drive?
<lstarnes> JosephLinkous: /part #channel
<lstarnes> graath: look in /var/log/gdm
<graath> ok thanks
<weternal> is there some way to run boxee or xbmc on an alpha build of jaunty?
<tritium> JosephLinkous: or /wc (window close), when in that channel
<mib_k83r0z3c> hmm havent configured anything, no. Offtopic?
<JosephLinkous> lstarnes: Nice, worked perfectly
<sprinkmeier_> itsatrick, probably means your dependancies are out of date
<itsatrick> redzheb: What's the problem?  I MAY be able to help.
<_VIM_> weternal: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Lum|n3> err actually i think i figured this out for myself, cheers anyway guys
<JosephLinkous> Alright, question 2: I need a CD burning program that can be fun through SSH. Any suggestions?
<itsatrick> sprinkmeier_: My cc dependencies?
<mib_k83r0z3c> ok thnaks
<old> anacranom: yes internal
<tomfromwkup> Damn it.
<weternal> _VIM_ thanks
<JosephLinkous> Mainly, I need to be able to burn .iso images, like a second Ubuntu 8.10 copy
<sprinkmeier_> itsatrick, yes, or whatever 'source' files the final result depends on (things like lexx or whatever)
<mib_k83r0z3c> lol, why would you want to run a cd burning software through ssh you would still need to get up and put cd in burner
<Anacranom> old, then look in /etc/fstab for that mount and remove it
<JosephLinkous> mib_k73r0z3c: Because I don't have a monitor to hook up to the server.
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, real men do _everything_ through ssh!
<tomfromwkup> I need help, could someone help me please?
<mib_k83r0z3c> lol
<redzheb> itsatrich: My problem is: I'm installed ubuntu 8.10 2 weeks ago, and i have no sound at all i can't listen music and other. sorry for my bad english
<mib_k83r0z3c> ok that makes sense then
<old> anacranom: it is not in the fstab.
<Out_Cold> anyone here willing to offer a shell so i can do some traceroute problems?
<Out_Cold> 8*path
<vin> can i format windows partion
<mib_k83r0z3c> i just want to make sure its possible to send mail to an ip address right there doesnt need to be a domain name?
<vin> and install windows
<matheew> hi
<Anacranom> old, can you pastebin your fstab?
<quarelsome_girl> hi
<cpk1> JosephLinkous: cdrecord?
<matheew> hi. i need some advice.
<quarelsome_girl> helaaw
<matheew> I teach at a community college and we are trying open source solutions instead of paying microsoft the money
<mib_k83r0z3c> i just want to make sure its possible to send mail to an ip address right there doesnt need to be a domain name?
<redzheb> itsatrick: please help  i'm liking very much ubuntu but i 'm new user and I understand nothing yet
<matheew> We have a lab of 28 computers.
<matheew> which distro do you guys recommend?
<mib_k83r0z3c> ubuntu?
<matheew> please, no bias. frank opinions only
<hardcampa-> wrong channel for no bias
<weternal> matheew that depends on what you want
<sprinkmeier_> matheew, well... since you're on the ubuntu forum....
<mib_k83r0z3c> your in an ubuntu irc channel and asking for nonbias opinions lol
<cpk1> matheew: distrowatch.com
<lstarnes> matheew: this is a channel for ubuntu so it will almost certainly be biased towards ubuntu.  ##linux might be less biased
<quarelsome_girl> ubuntu?
<matheew> c'mon I'm sure there are reasonable and neutral people here. I think most of you are neutral from the inside. can we be serious?
<sprinkmeier_> matheew, the answer is, unfortunately, "it depends". If you already have some RHEL servers then fedora might be a good choice.
<hardcampa-> join #linux or somesuch
<nomad> 8-)
<old> anacranom:  sorry I an new to linux.. I don't know how to pastebin
<quarelsome_girl> :-)
<mib_k83r0z3c> old its a website
<mib_k83r0z3c> search google for pastebin
<sprinkmeier_> matheew, if you have someone with lots of expirience with distro-X then use that (just for the local support). Failing that, use Ubuntu
<itsatrick> redzheb: What seems to be the problem?
<tritium> matheew: we're in here because we've chosen ubuntu.
<mib_k83r0z3c> i just want to make sure its possible to send mail to an ip address right there doesnt need to be a domain name?
<lstarnes> old: go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, paste what you want to paste into it, submit it, then give the link to what you pasted to whoeever is interested in it
<JosephLinkous> cpk1: Nice, I'll look that up and see what I can come up with. Thanks!
<Anacranom> old, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lstarnes> old: there are other pastebins, but pastebin.ubuntu.com is the main one used for this channel
<Zak28> hello guys
<cpk1> JosephLinkous: on the desktop I think it is already installed, not sure about server edition though
<weternal> I'm having trouble with an external display in ubuntu
<redzheb> itsatrick: I have no sound at all
<matheew> Are you guys going to be serious about my question?
<old> anacranom:  http://pastebin.com/m453949e1
<itsatrick> I've been there. :) Do you know what your sound card is?
<sprinkmeier_> matheew, trying....
<itsatrick> ^ redzheb
<JCDG> hello, does someone know how is the estate of the development of the linux kernel for the i7 processors??..
<cpk1> matheew: I told you, go to distrowatch.com and look and some of the distros there, they also have some explanations for some distros too
<tritium> matheew: we're in this channel because we've made a choice.  You can anticipate what our recommendation will be.
<old> thanks lstarnes.. bookmarked it.
<Anacranom> old, hrmmmm, not there... please do a df -h
<wifinet> ogo
<redzheb> itsatrick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124539/
<old> anacranom:  where to put the df -h?
<Anacranom> old, in terminal
<sprinkmeier_> matheew, your's asking a toyota chatroom "what kind f car should I buy". Not only isn't there enough information, there's likely to be a bias.
<islan> I'm trying to reinstall grub, and I used the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 to no prevail
<old> anacranom:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124541/
<matheew> hi
<mib_k83r0z3c> I configured my postfix but i still cant get any e-mail any clues anyone?
<ganymede_> hello, i'd like to enable anti-aliasing for CJK fonts on all sizes, i'm not sure how to accomplish this. i created a .fonts.conf but that seems to have gotten deleted
<matheew> i have my details at http://www.pasteplace.net/premium/matheew/distro.htm
<matheew> if anyone wants to read what my problem is
<matheew> :(
<ed1t> anybody know a package name for mod_rewrite?
<Pici> Do NOT visit that url
<ed1t> for apache2
<Anacranom> old, where is this ntfs drive? i'm not seeing it?
<islan> can anyone tell me how I am suppose to reinstall grub when my comp seems to use sda instead of hda names?
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, what fails? DNS-MX lookup? port25 not open? domain name mismatch? error messages?
<old> anacranom:  it is the /dev/sdb1
<cpk1> Pici: but now I MUST know what it is
<itsatrick> ICH9...Don't recognize that family.
<old> anacranom:  I am running 8.10 ubuntu
<itsatrick> redzheb: What, if any, audio drivers have you tried?
<donavan01> can someone explain to me what to do with a theme that I find on gnome-look  I downloaded it but I havent the foggiest what to do with it
<JCDG> hello, does someone know how is the estate of the development of the linux kernel for the i7 processors??..
<sprinkmeier_> islan, sda == SCSI, had == IDE. otherwise it's all the same
<itsatrick> donavan01: Drag 'n drop into the theme manager. :)
<weternal> that's a malicious link
<Ghost_> does ubuntu-server edition not contain crontab?
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: I forwarded port 25 to the server and set up postfix, when I send an e-mail to the server's ip address with the name, it doesnt go through, I send it like this george@71.172.56.21
<jekkyz> For those people having trouble installing their S3 Via Chrome9 HC3 IGP just pm me
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to make xine recognize audio drivers?
<redzheb> yes i installed alsa 1.0.19
<sprinkmeier_> islan, SDA == [SCSI|SATA] oops.....
<|unjustice|> just update the drivers?
<islan> sprinkmeier_: so the command grub> root (hd0,0) should still be the same?
<lstarnes> ed1t: it's part of apache2.2-common, which is required by apache2
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, have you tried the old telnet to port 25 to do it manually? what error messages do you get?
<redzheb> itsatrick: please help what i must to do
<sofakng> where do i start debugging why Ubuntu is saying:    "Starting remote control daemon: lirc   [fail]"
<jekkyz> For those people having trouble installing their S3 Via Chrome9 HC3 IGP just pm me and I will assist you
<cpk1> old: what is it exactly you are trying to do?
<sofakng> my MCE remote isn't working :(
<sprinkmeier_> islan, hd0,0 is grub's way or numbering disks, independant of SDA/HDA (details getting a bit fussy, been a while since I've done this).
<itsatrick> redzheb: Have you tried installing any audio drivers?
<islan> sprinkmeier_: well it didn't seem to work, it still boots into Windows
<sprinkmeier_> islan, once grub knows which disk to use it has to tell the kernel which one to mount, that's where it uses sda, hda etc...
<badcrc> does anyone have the intel wifi link 5100 working with wpa?
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: the only thing i get when i telnet to it is 220 server ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<mib_k83r0z3c> it doesnt allow me to inpput anything
<itsatrick> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/opensearch_desc.php
<donavan01> itsatrick:   that was way easier than I thought it would be ... thanks much
<mib_k83r0z3c> actually wait it does
<donavan01> same deal with icon packs
<redzheb> itsatrick: yes I tried to install alsa drivers
<mib_k83r0z3c> one second
<old> cpk1: I want to prevent a drive from being noticed in nautilus
<itsatrick> Your welcome, donavan01 .
<sprinkmeier_> islan, in other words the BIOS is bypasing GRUB? re-install GRUB MBR?
<islan> sprinkmeier_: that's exactly what I tried to do, I used the instructions here:
<itsatrick> redzheb: How about Open Sound System? Enlightened Sound Daemon?  Those are the other two I know of.
<islan> sprinkmeier_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, Do you know how to send emails from telnet (i.e. RFC822, HELO, MAIN FROM: ....)
<jekkyz> For those people having trouble installing their S3 Via Chrome9 HC3 IGP just pm me and I will assist you
<itsatrick> redzheb: I remember for me ALSA didn't work, but OSS worked perfectly.
<redzheb> itsatrick : from where i can download this driver
<marine1> I reflashed my bios now i can't shut down properly
<itsatrick> redzheb: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/opensearch_desc.php
<sprinkmeier_> islan, OK, sorry, that's about as much as I know about grub. Without sitting in front of the box to play with it I don't think I can help. Take it to a local LUG?
<whabo> hello
<itsatrick> redzheb: Woops.
<islan> sprinkmeier_: LUG?
<redzheb> itsatrick : thank you
<JosephLinkous> exit
<itsatrick> redzheb: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/opensearch_desc.php
<itsatrick> Ah, still the wrong url.
<itsatrick> redzheb: http://www.opensound.com/
<FloodBot2> itsatrick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cpk1> old: I dont have gnome but I am going to assume nautilus is much like dolphin where it tries to mount unmounted devices for you.  Just dont tell nautilus to mount the partition?
<itsatrick> I know, FloodBot2!
<marine1> i reflashed my bios now i can't shut down properly
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: in telnet everythigns good but when i type this: RCPT TO: george@71.172.56.21, it says 501 5.1.3 Bad recipient address syntax
<sprinkmeier_> islan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_User_Group     find your local one, usually full of helpful people.
<mib_k83r0z3c> i can only get that far
<old> cpk1: then how to do that?  I unmount it but I can still see it... although I can't open the files..
<redvamp128> sprinkmeier_:  and islan (check in your bios for virus protection)  sometimes that will make the mbr be read only - either that or some bios have been setup for os install mode on and off ( this can also block the mbr from being written to )
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, name@IP address is 822, but by default usually disabled as it's usually only used by spammers.
<itsatrick> redzheb: If you're still having trouble...http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html
<islan> redvamp128: I had grub installed earlier just fine before I installed Windows
<redzheb> itsatrick: ok, thank you i will install oss
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: sorry im new to all this not really sure what you mean?
<marine1> any one i reflashed my bios now i can't shut down properly
<sprinkmeier_> islan, Windows nukes the MBR, that's why I always install it first on dual-boot machines...
<islan> sprinkmeier_: yes, but I didn't have that option
<cpk1> old: once its umounted you cant use it unless you mount it again, it will still tell you the device is there but you wont be able to read/write until you mount it
<JoshuaRL> my friend has a 1080p tv that he is trying to connect to his nvidia card.  he has the proprietary drivers, but it overscales.  and nvidia-settings doesnt have a anything to fix it.  any ideas?
<islan> sprinkmeier_: I had to install Linux first in order to backup my files
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, RFC822 describes te SMTP protocol (i.e. how to send emails). It says that name@ip.address is legal, but by default it's usually not supported because smappers abuse it.
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: so are you trying to say i cant send an e-mail to an ip address?
<marine1> i reflashed my bios now i can't shut down properly anyone??
<redvamp128> JoshuaRL:  depending on the model there may actually be a setting on the tv for resize/scale the image --
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, not using that address syntax. You could try just "rcpt to: username", and it should deliver to the local account by that name. All depends on how postfix is configured.
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: hmm idk kind of confusing ill try that now
<old> cpk1: it always automounts the drive
<redvamp128> JoshuaRL:  In the case of my tv there is a zoom -- which makes it go through the modes like - widescreen - squeeze - letterbox -  normal - and crop
<cpk1> old: how? its not in fstab and hopefully nautilus needs admin rights to mount things...
<sprinkmeier_> cpk1, depending on which groups you belong to nautilus auto-mounts removable media
<Anacranom> cpk1, thats where i was getting lost,,,, not auto mounting...
<JoshuaRL> redvamp128: asking now
<redvamp128> marine1:  you could try looking at this post - Ubuntu Shutdown issues - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414585>
<Anacranom> sprinkmeier_, its an internal hdd
<redvamp128> JoshuaRL:  Probably the option he wants is Crop (which will make it fit the screen) either enlarge or shrink the image
<sprinkmeier_> Anacranom, what does /etc/fstab say about it?
<cpk1> either way I dont see why it can just go mounting willy nilly without admin rights
<old> cpk1: I don't know.... I'm completely new to ubuntu...
<cpk1> prompting I can see but just silently doing it...
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: i managed to send the e-mail but when i type in mail it doesnt find any messages
<redzheb> itsatrich: how can I install OSS driver, I am downloaded the deb file but when I am clicking on the file it's opening with synaptic manager for install and it give me the error that a have no permission for opening this file
<redzheb> itsatrich: how can I install OSS driver, I am downloaded the deb file but when I am clicking on the file it's opening with synaptic manager for install and it give me the error that a have no permission for opening this file
<mobodo_> how can I make it such that files created in a directory belong to a the same group as the parent directory?
<Anacranom> sprinkmeier_, http://pastebin.com/m453949e1
<cpk1> redzheb: sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<redzheb> cpk1: ok i will try this
<JoshuaRL> redvamp128: on the tv, not in nvidia-settings, right?  and he'll have to use forced GPU scaling too, correct?
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, accepting mail is only half the battle.... now you need to get postfix to deliver it. What do the postfix logs say?
<marine1> redvamp128 thanks
<Crewsr3_2> I have vmware 2.0 installed on my computer, there has been a kernal update, how do I get vmware working again
<wers> how do i create a secondary partition? i'm on the intrepid live cd now
<JosephLinkous> So, Ubuntu says that if I want to use cdburner, I need wodim, and after looking at the documentation for it, it seems out of reach to my current knowledge of Linux/Ubuntu. So sad, lol
<Out_Cold> anyone familiar with traceroute or tracepath?
<sprinkmeier_> Anacranom, AFAIKT it should only mount /, /home and swap. /media/cdrom if it pops up.... which extra partition is it mounting?
<cpk1> old: I suppose try checking in nautilus settings to see if you can turn off automounting? sorry but I have never tried gnome...
<Out_Cold> DNS servers...
<redvamp128> JoshuaRL:  the tv may actually do the work for the gpu (depends on model) I had my geforce4 mx4000 hooked up to my 24inch Rca tv and didn't have to change anything (just used the crop) but now moved computer in other room so now back on my 20 inch monitor
<jeremie> i need help wene i try to play a dvd totem crashes
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: i managed to send the e-mail but when i type in mail it doesnt find any messages
<clintbradford>  
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, postfix logs? postfix status? try #postfix list?
<Crewsr3_2> I have vmware 2.0 installed on my computer, there has been a kernal update, how do I get vmware working again
<wers> how do i create a secondary partition with the live cd?
<Anacranom> sprinkmeier_, this is for old .. he wants to "hide" a ntfs partition found in df -h  (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124541/)
<jeremie> i need help wene i try to play a dvd totem crashes
<dtchen_> jeremie: i've given you hints in the other channel
<jeremie> ohh
<old> cpk1 and anacranom: thanks for your help and patience..
<Anacranom> old, np
<redvamp128> jeremie:  have you disabled compiz? sometimes that will have an effect on DVD playback.
<jeremie> i dont have compiz
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_	: postfix/postfix-script: the Postfix mail system is running: PID: 8846
<redvamp128> jeremie:  that is desktop effects
<jeremie> waite ill try
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, nothing in the logs about accepting the email?
<cpk1> JosephLinkous: wodim filetoburn dev=/dev/mycdburner  ?
<old> sprinkmeier: do you have an idea on my problem?
<mrpockets> so
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: it seems to be running fine
<jeremie> doesnt work
 * nbenton is back (gone 02:13:33)
<sprinkmeier_> old, seems to be 2 parts: why is sdb1 mounting when it's not in fstab, and how do you get nautilus to hide it.
<mrpockets> when i change the ubuntu login sound to a .wav nothign plays
<redvamp128> jeremie:  system - preferences- appearance - visual effects tab then set it to none
<mrpockets> also when i get email, the PC just beeps
<jeremie> thats what i did
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, if it's running fine then it should have a log entry about the email you gave it using telnet.
<SuperMooo> How do I install OpenOffice 3 from a repo in hardy ?
<nbenton> "<ubottu> <Gnea> wants you to know: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also ?/msg ubottu Guidelines?"
<nbenton> You know what's even more annoying? Stuff like that ;)
<Anacranom> true-dat sprinkmeier_
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: hyow can i get the log entry?
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  you could try at packages --- Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>
<old> sprinkmeier: yes... that's right
<JosephLinkous> cpk1: ...it's that easy? Well crap, I must have gotten hung up with all the different syntax possibilities to look for such a simple set of arguments
<hunt577> Hi all
<sprinkmeier_> mib_k83r0z3c, /var/log/postfix??? It's been ages since I've messed with MTAs, you're probably better off in #postfix
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: hmm let me try that thanks
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  that will download a .deb and it has the search at the bottom of the screen
<jeremie>  wierd, with mplayer i can read ONE dvd but not the others
<SuperMooo> who what where
<SuperMooo> I can't find nothing on this page
<Crewsr3_2> I have vmware 2.0 installed on my computer, there has been a kernal update, how do I get vmware working again
<hunt577> imgburn keeps giving me an I/O Error when I try to burn the image
<adante> hi, can someone tell me how to install perl modules in ubuntu? i am reading forum posts which say just use the provided packages but there are some modules i would like that do not have packages
<hunt577> I am using vista
<hunt577> trying to get ubuntu
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cpk1> JosephLinkous: I've seen bigger man pages =P But to be fair thats what I am assuming it is, the speed might need to be set too...
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: nah theres no postfix entry in that folder
<adante> i can install via cpan but it puts it in a dir which is not in perl lib by default, i just want to know what the best practice is
<SuperMooo> redvamp128, Roger.  It's badly made, I can't find nothing
<mib_k83r0z3c> sprinkmeier_: weird
<cpk1> JosephLinkous: -v will tell you the progress
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  all i did was type open office -- then switch the search to the hardy and it came right up
<tritium> SuperMooo: that's good!
<SuperMooo> tritium, eh
<Dekkard> hmmm
<thechris> Synaptic is very slow, and nearly hangs when attempting to calculate dependencies.  takes around 1min to do so, even with no deps
<tritium> SuperMooo: to not find nothing is to find something.  That's a good thing.
<hunt577> can anyone help me with finding a working program that will burn the image onto a CD-R
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- open office <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=open+office&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=hardy&amp;section=all>
<SuperMooo> tritium, Nazi talk?
<shux> Hello :)
<tritium> SuperMooo: don't be inappropriate, please
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  not nazi talk but psychology  or possibly logic major
<SuperMooo> tritium, same to you
<jeremie> %C12hunt557: brasero
<hunt577> thanks jeremie
<cpk1> JosephLinkous: maybe something like wodim -v speed=16 dev=/dev/mycdburner thisismyfile.iso
<jeremie>  it comes with ubuntu
<cpk1> oh, he left a little too early
<SuperMooo> redvamp128, I'm seeing a list of stuff.
<shux> I type in slow mo so please bear with me
<tritium> SuperMooo: you've been warned
<SuperMooo> tritium, OK ?
<ltracy_> Has anybody else had trouble with audio on intrepid?
<bobJR> im having a problem ive got a 200gb usb external it was in ntfs and i tryed writing to it etc and couldnt i tryed everything everyone told me to do and it wouldnt work so i formatted it to ext3 and i cant right to it now im running xubuntu can anyone help me please
<hunt577> I am using vista at the moment
<Gelora> halo all
<hunt577> trying to get ubuntu
<Gelora> can i ask something
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  the second one Package openoffice.org is the suite which should install the whole package
<thechris> so, some apps turn grey and are temporarily unresponsive.  any fixes?
<ltracy_> Both my desktop and my laptop seem to lose audio functionality, e.g. try to play flash video and nothing plays, from time to time now.  Reboot solves this issue
<jeremie>  hunt557 What??
<SuperMooo> redvamp128, "Package openoffice.org" ? How do I know it's going to be 3  though ?
<jeremie> ubuntu.com
<old> sprinkmeier: it appears that smb is installed with 8.10.. would that matter?
<Gelora> Can't locate loadable object for module XSTools in @INC
<shux> Does anybody know where I can grab a reliable codec package for Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid...gstreamer isn't playing back my music dvds properly
<hunt577> I have Windows Vista and I am trying to get ubuntu
<Gelora> who know how to RUN openkore in ubuntu
<hunt577> This brasero won't open on windows vista
<old> shux: I just use vlc player
<SuperMooo> redvamp128, it appears it's going to be 2.4 ?
<JoshuaRL> hunt577: what cd burning software do you have?
<s_spiff> would like to know if anyone has setup a unbranded webcam on ubuntu??
<hunt577> imgburn
<s_spiff> if so..what how to?
<shux> @old...where can I find vlc player?
<ltracy_> hunt577, try clonecd or search around for another freeware windows burning program.  That is if you really don't have anything else that can burn an ISO
<jeremie>  hunt557 download http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and use active iso burner to burn rhe iso
<hunt577> I have imgburn but it keeps giving me errors
<Rave1_> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/Vista.htm   hunt 577 try this
<Dextl> My max volume in Ubuntu is much lower then it is in Windows... can anyone help me fix this?
<shux> It didn't come bundled with my Ubuntu disk
<Anacranom> shux,  sudo apt-get install vlc
<JoshuaRL> hunt577: what kind of errors?
<Gelora> anyone
<Gelora> can help me
<jeremie> Ravel1_: iso burner is better
<Dekkard> Dextl open the mixer by double clicking the volume icon in the menubar.. adjust pcm
<hunt577> gives me an IO Error on imgburn when verifying
<Dextl> Dekkard: its allready at max
<Dekkard> adn master?
<shux> Anacranom...you mean with Synaptic Package ..I didn't see vlc listed?
<Dekkard> and that is
<donavan01> does anyone know of a place that I can get a giant icon package ... I know gnome-look has a bunch of icons sets but I want a rediculous amount and I dont want to have to download a new set every time I need a new icon
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  here I think I found it for you at the open office site -- download: OpenOffice.org Download <http://download.openoffice.org/other.html>
<Rave1_> Jeremie   maybe long time since I burner anything on MS
<ltracy_> Dextl, maybe hit preferences and look at the other available controls.  I think I had to do that on my desktop to get to `front', 'side' and whatnot
<jeremie>  HUnt557 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eah7QXPOPrY its a tutorial
<SuperMooo> redvamp128, Then I'd need the DEB packages ?
<marine1> reflashed bios and now i can't shut down properly
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  it says -- it is a gziped deb file
<Anacranom> shux, enable in sources
<Dextl> Itracy_: I feel stupid for not having thought of that myself
<Dextl> thanks
<cpk1> shux: you could always try mplayer as well
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  instructions -- say download gz file unzip and install deb
<hunt577> thanks jeremie
<hunt577> thanks everyone
<jeremie> welcom
<jeremie> ;-)
<shux> mplayer...I'll try that
<marine1> i reflashed bios and now i can't shut down properly
<ltracy_> np :)
<s_spiff> anyone here has successfully installed any non-logitech webcams on uibuntu????
<cpk1> shux: mplayer I think has a gui but its pretty much command line driven
<islan> okay, running out of ideas, so I guess I'll ask here again
<redvamp128> goodnight all --
<islan> I cannot reinstall grub from the terminal using the actual grub command, is there any other way?
<cpk1> islan: you mean by putting in the live cd and using the repair option?
<usser> islan, why not?
<shux> stoopid question here maybe...but I used to run Windows 98...I never did upgrade...so now I have Intrepid...is there an equivalent codec package for Intrepid like K-Lite for Windows?
<islan> cpk1: would that be all I need to do?
<marine1> need help i reflashed bios and now i can't shut down properly
<rww> islan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows . That should work.
<islan> usser: it seems to work, says it is a success, but I reboot and it still boots into windows
<usser> shux, vlc media player, ow mplayer with w32codecs
<redvamp128> SuperMooo:  I don't know if you would get it to work but jaunty does have the 3.0 in its repository- Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- open office <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=open+office&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=jaunty&amp;section=all>
<usser> islan, how do you install it?
<islan> rww: that's exactly what I did, to no avail
<usser> islan, may have to install it to mbr
<islan> usser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rww> !details | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jeremie>  Marine1 can u say more details
<redvamp128> goodnight
<mib_k83r0z3c> can anyone help me with my mail server?
<shux> usser..thx..can I download vlc from soundforge?
<islan> I might need to note also, that the two OS's are on separate HDD's
<usser> shux, vlc is in the repos, sudo apt-get install vlc
<shux> Understood...thx
<jeremie>  whats the best linux distribution
<spike_> I have downloaded a font but I can't use it =/ It's a .ttf font, I put it in /usr/share/fonts but It doesn't work with my conkyrc configuration, but in openoffice it works very well = /
<usser> islan, ran grub-install --root-directory="blah" /dev/blah part?
<rww> SuperMooo: what are you trying to do? install OpenOffice 3?
<redzheb> anybody fo r help. I installed oss driver and I have allready sound in my notebook but not in my headset
<SuperMooo> rww, that's correct.
<rww> SuperMooo: Are you using Ubuntu Intrepid/8.10?
<islan> usser: should it still be /dev/hda?
<SuperMooo> rww, absolutely not.
<Alex_21> I'm not sure where to ask this so I'm posting here and a few other places. I have a 1 GB IPod I want to use as an HD to install Linux. Am I better off with the USB Memory stick from Kingston with the same capacity or will I shorten the life of the IPod. It is a 1G IPod Shuffle.
<SuperMooo> 8.04.2
<Alex_21> Any help is appreciated
<marine1> Jeremie when i shut down it hangs saying shutting down alsa
<cpk1> islan: it should be whatever dev you are booting from afaik
<islan> cpk1: and how do I know what dev that is?
<JoshuaRL> redvamp128: nothing going man.  any other ideas?  im pretty sure its a nvidia to TV issue because its widescreen HD
<rww> SuperMooo: Using the repository at https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa should work with Hardy too.
<jeremie>  marine1 it did that to my friends computer and we re-install ubuntu and thene it was ok
<usser> islan, sudo fdisk -l
<marine1> rww, i reflashed my bios after installing a new cpu now i'm having trouble shutting down
<usser> islan, you have to know your partition table, really
<rww> SuperMooo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml is written for Intrepid, but the PPA it tells you to use has Hardy packages as well, so maybe it'd help.
<mib_k83r0z3c> can anyone help me with my mail server?
<shadowh511> mib...:
<islan> usser: the boot partition appears to be /dev/sda1, so that's what I should put instead?
<shadowh511> what problem is it?
<jeremie>  marine1: just google it ;-)
<sofakng> how can I tell if Lirc is seeing my remote control button presses?
<marine1> Jeremie i've tried that already
<rww> marine1: okay, obvious questions: what type of motherboard do you have, what do you mean by "trouble", do you get error messages, etc...
<Alex_21> I'm not sure where to ask this so I'm posting here and a few other places. I have a 1 GB IPod I want to use as an HD to install Linux. Am I better off with the USB Memory stick from Kingston with the same capacity or will I shorten the life of the IPod. It is a 1G IPod Shuffle.
<hunt577> Isorecorder won't open for me, just keeps asking if I want to repair the program or uninstall
<Alex_21> Please?
<usser> islan, /dev/sda, it will install in mbr
<mib_k83r0z3c> when i send an e-mail through gmail it does not reach my server and when i sent it through telnet it seemed to go through but when i check theres nothing there
<shadowh511> marine1: are you using a toshiba computer?
<marine1> rww, m2npv-vm asus motheroard reflashed with latest bios 1401
<jeremie>  hunt557 get active iso recorder its better
<spike_> I have downloaded a font but I can't use it =/ It's a .ttf font, I put it in /usr/share/fonts but It doesn't work with my conkyrc configuration, but in openoffice it works very well = /
<rhosigma> via /msg NickServ identify fartmode3
<cpk1> islan: no, sda1 is hd0 i think, grub uses a different scheme
<spike_> there is noboby to help me ?
<JoshuaRL> any other ideas anyone?  nvidia to TV out has overscaling problems, and nothing works to make it fit the screen right.  the panels are almost unusable.
<shadowh511> mib_k83r0z3c: are you using evolution?
<jeremie>  i mean active iso burner
<thechris> alex_21, i'd probably go with the memory stick if you have it.
<hunt577> ok jeremie
<islan> cpk1: okay, now you guys have lost me
<Rave1_> Alex_21,  1gig flashdrive maybe 10 dollars ipod  ??? you decide
<SuperMooo> rww, I can add intrepid repos/
<SuperMooo> ?
<hunt577> thanks
<mib_k83r0z3c> shadowh511: nah im checking it through ssh with the mail command
<shadowh511> JoshuaRL: linux + tv out = big sad face
<islan> and I'm not understanding the commands in this website, they are too dependent on the creator's comp
<cpk1> islan: grub doesnt number devices by /dev/sdXY it does it by hdX,Y
<rww> SuperMooo: that PPA has hardy and intrepid repos. That's my point.
<tritium> JoshuaRL: overscan is largely a problem on the television side, not the video card
<JoshuaRL> shadowh511: yeah, thats what im worried about
<shadowh511> mib_k83r0z3c: cant you just use thunderbird? gmail HATES manual ssh access
<marine1> shadowh511,  m2npv-vm with latest ios flash 1401
<JoshuaRL> tritium: so its the TV that sends wrong EDID or what?
<rww> marine1: okay, and what happens when you try to shut down?
<shadowh511> marine1: I have the same problems with my toshiba laptop
<cpk1> islan: are you on the computer you are trying to fix right now?
<tritium> JoshuaRL: they certainly can, but overscan is quite typical as well.
<Ik_> Anyone in here run eve online?
<sauvin> Toshiba problems?
<old> shux:  google vlc media player... then follow the install instructions
<islan> cpk1: yes
<thechris> JoshuaRL: I had an issue.  you might need to use the actual remote control to get to the menu to set the zoom.
<shadowh511> marine1: does it stop with a black screen?
<rwparris2> were are the compilers located on ubuntu?
<marine1> rww, it hangs and doesn't do anything yes on my text screen
<usser> rwparris2, /usr/bin
<SuperMooo> rww, I see, I can switch to hardy
<shadowh511> rwparris2: apt:build-essential
<old> sprinkmeier: do you have an idea on my problem?
<sauvin> rwparris2, if you have to ask that question, you probably need to install build-essential
<jschall> i need to somehow set up a firewall to keep people outside of the 192.168.0. range off of port 5583, what's the simplest way?
<tritium> rwparris2: in the repositories, like any other package.  Install build-essential, to use them.
<mib_k83r0z3c> shadowh511: not sure what u mean, i have an ubuntu server set up with a mail server running postfix and i try sending an e0mail thorugh gmail and it doesnt go through
<marine1> shadowh511, yes because i have it opening and shutting down showing text
<rwparris2> no, I don't need them directly, I need to set a symbolic link for ccache, do I still need install build-essential ?
<cpk1> islan: ok so by going what you gave me and taking no responsibility i think you want "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda"
<shadowh511> mib...: then I have no clue sorry
<cpk1> islan: that is part guess =P
<mib_k83r0z3c> ok thanks anyway
<rww> marine1: okay, so it does the normal shutdown text, then the screen goes blank and it hangs?
<shadowh511> marine1: just hold down the power button, its the hardware
<Anacranom> old, vlc is in the repos, do the sudo apt-get install vlc
<shadowh511> marine1: /me has the same problem XD
<shadowh511> XP*
<cpk1> islan: actually I guess do ls /boot first too make sure / really is mounted as root, and I am assuming you already have your drive mounted and everything
<islan> cpk1: I might should also note that I'm currently in LiveCD
<cpk1> islan: ah ok so it isnt mounted?
<marine1> rww, thw screen doesn't go lank i can see text but it just hangs
<mib_k83r0z3c> http://pastebin.com/d1ea537c2
<mib_k83r0z3c> can someone who knows about mail servers take a look at it?
<islan> cpk1: from what I can get from how far I've followed this website's instructions, I currently have my linux partition mounted on /mnt/root/
<mib_k83r0z3c> its my log
<shadowh511> woah, gmail looks pissed in there
<rww> marine1: okay. What's the last line of text on the screen?
<donavan01> I need a graphical diskmanager ... something that will let me format and all that disk related junk with out the command line
<cpk1> islan: so ls /mnt/root/boot has systemmap and what not in there?
<rww> !gparted | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mib_k83r0z3c> lol yeah
<islan> cpk1: ls /mnt/root/boot/ gives System.map files, yeah
<marine1> rww, it's either stopping bluetooth or stopping alsa
<mib_k83r0z3c> ive tried gmaiul and telneting
<shadowh511> donavan01: gparted FTW!!!
<vin> hi
<shadowh511> vin: hi, any questions?
<grendal_prime> hey guys anyone ever had a jpeg that is broken?  i have a ton of jpg's that all of the sudden have crazy names. the mime type is set to text.  there are a few jpgs on the same device (camera card) that show up fine.  someone said they may have lost there headders?
<donavan01> rww: shadowh511:  thank you for the life of me I couldnt remember what it was called
<marine1> rww, how do i increase the size of the letters here
<cpk1> islan: ok so then i think you want "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda"
<islan> cpk1: for some reason these instructions were telling me to mount another separate partition to /mnt/root/boot, that's where it lost me
<shadowh511> grendal_prime: its usually kos its corrupted, restore it from a backup
<islan> cpk1: okay, I'll give it a try
<shadowh511> marine1: you have to manually change the kernel boot arguments, i wouldn't
<islan> cpk1: it seems to have been a success (though it said the same when I ran grub), so I'll restart and see what happens
<mib_k83r0z3c> http://pastebin.com/d1ea537c2 anyone got a clue?
<islan> cpk1: thanks
<marine1> shadowh511, it shows that it's stopping programs the it just hangs and does nothing
<shadowh511> islan: just pray and it should work
<islan> yay, prayers to the great penguin in the sky!
<shadowh511> marine1: oh, its THAT kind of problem
<marine1> shadowh511, o.k. but before the flash everything was fine
<cpk1> islan: if it doesnt work then it most likely isnt trying to boot off of sda
<SuperMooo> rww, I'm installing the updates now to see if it works.
<marine1> shadowh511, could it be the acpi
<rww> marine1: okay. I'm not seeing any existing bug reports about it, so if you have time, it'd probably be best if you opened one. There's also some possible fixes at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5193 for general shutdown problems.
<islan> cpk1: well I think sda1 is my Windows
<shadowh511> marine1: try booting in recovery mode, getting a root shell and running the command "halt"
<rww> !bug | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<islan> cpk1: so it should be right
 * islan crosses fingers
<grendal_prime> shadowh511: there is no backup this came off a cameria
<rww> marine1: I have to go do some other stuff now, but someone else might have some other stuff you can try.
<shadowh511> oh crap rww, you just borked islan's windows
<sofakng> can anybody help me?  I'm getting    * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC    [fail]
<shadowh511> sofakng: what do you use a remote for?
<sofakng> xbmc
<shadowh511> try manually installing the latest SVN of lirc
<sofakng> how can I tell why it's failing to start?
<shadowh511> i forgot where the logs for lirc are :D
<mrUnagi> how do u eject a cd from the command line
<cpk1> mrUnagi: eject =P
<shadowh511> mrUnagi: sudo umount /dev/cdrom then remove it
<mrUnagi> what does no block device mean
<mrUnagi> im on a ps3 so i have no idea what the dev name is
<mrUnagi> unable to find or open device for cdrom
<LimeBurst> i seriously don't get linux filesystem...
<shadowh511> LimeBurst: ditto, but there are some cool things
<shadowh511> mrUnagi:
<LimeBurst> hmm
<mrUnagi> ?
<LimeBurst> yes, i agree, linux rocks
<usser> LimeBurst, why its easy
<tritium> !filesystem | LimeBurst: perhaps this will help
<ubottu> LimeBurst: perhaps this will help: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<shadowh511> mrUnagi ! dev
<mrUnagi> !eject
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eject
<mrUnagi> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<islan> cpk1: okay I'm on my Ubuntu install now; except grub doesn't see Windows XD
<shadowh511> !dev
<mrUnagi> ugh
<thechris> Synaptic nearly hangs.  this is not normal.  how do I fix this?
<usser> LimeBurst, /etc is for config files, /lib for shared libraries /bin for executables /share for misc data files
<mrUnagi> i really dont want to restart this installation
<Ik_>  Hey guys I am trying to stick eve on a linux box using wine
<Ik_>  and when I open it the initial user agreement wont load so that I can scroll to the bottom and agree
<islan> cpk1: I recall that there's a file somewhere that I can edit to fix that, but I need to find what one first
<SuperMooo> Oh yes.  I also have a problem with accessing my windows computers on the network . Samba sometimes asks for passwords , which there is none.  And it keeps asking and asking.  And wont let me access the files, then later on it magically lets me access them.  What's the deal ?
<LimeBurst> is that a bot, or is it because their typing is horrifingly fast?
<mrUnagi> whos a bot
<tritium> LimeBurst: I had the bot send you that info
<Ik_> me?
<LimeBurst> usser
<LimeBurst> and
<LimeBurst> ubottu
<cpk1> islan: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<usser> i aint a bot
<tritium> LimeBurst: just ubottu
<thechris> mrUnagi: what are you trying to do.  a "block device" refers to things like hard drives or cd-rom drives which transfer data 1 block at a time
<usser> u can turing test me
<LimeBurst> oh ho
<islan> cpk1: thanks, just found it too
<LimeBurst> your typing is extreame
<LimeBurst> extreme
<cpk1> mrUnagi: I think you can try eject -m I think that makes it try to eject it without trying to check if it is unmounted or not
<LimeBurst> typo;(
<mrUnagi> forget it ill just start the installation over
<shadowh511> islan: you just killed windows, welcome to the ubuntu brotherhood
<shadowh511> thechris: run less programs
<shadowh511> mrUnagi: /dev is where devices are located
<shadowh511> mrUnagi: you can use the mount and umount commands to maunt and unmount them
<FloodBot2> shadowh511: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LimeBurst> anyone know what NAS is?
<islan> cpk1: do you know of a site that shows me exactly how it should look?
<usser> thechris, cdrom is not a block device
<LimeBurst> not tetwork attached storage
<tritium> LimeBurst: networked attached storage
<mrUnagi> shadowh511, if only i knew what the cdrom on the ps3 is called
<LimeBurst> something else
<islan> shadowh511: I killed Windows a long time ago, but I still have to resurrect it for gaming purposes
<shadowh511> i dont know
<thechris> usser: does the ata protocol allow non-block devices?
<LimeBurst> i think it is network audio server...
<cpk1> islan: step 6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mrUnagi> ah the lengths ill go to, to have a vpn server in my home
<LimeBurst> what can you do with network audio server?
<LimeBurst> i really don't get its usage
<cpk1> islan: although i thought grub can automagically find windows partitions
<cpk1> mrUnagi: just plain eject didnt work?
<mib_k83r0z3c> wow not very nice people at postfix lol
<islan> cpk1: it's suppose to, but it seemed to fail here
<thechris> shadowh511: synaptic was running alone.  and hangs for about a minute when calculating deps
<shadowh511> cpk1: Linux stuff is "stupid" in that things don't exist unless you say otherwise
<usser> thechris, actually i think i'm wrong on that one it is
<shadowh511> thechris: open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade" and that should do the trick:3
<mrUnagi> cpk1 no, i got some crap about a block device
<shadowh511> eject /dev/cdrom
<mrUnagi> tried it
<thechris> shadowh511: see, ubuntu always seems buggy, I'm trying to reduce this.
<cpk1> mrUnagi: you try eject -m? that should be more forceful
<islan> cpk1: in menu.lst should it be hd0,0 or sda1?
<shadowh511> thechris: what release are you using
<shadowh511> islan: hd0,0
<cpk1> islan: is sda1 the windows partition?
<mrUnagi> i had already restarted by the time that was suggested cpk1 ty tho
<islan> cpk1: yes, sba1 is Linux
<islan> cpk1: they are on separate HDDs
<thechris> shadowh511: 8.10, ubuntu
<shadowh511> mrUnagi: straighten out a paper clip and eject it manually!
<hunt577> I am on ubuntu now!
<mrUnagi> its a ps3
<shadowh511> thechris: whats the cpu and ram?
<hunt577> but I don't think my microphone is working
<hunt577> on ubuntu
<shadowh511> mrUnagi: :D i forgot
<cpk1> mrUnagi: eject -n will do nothing but should tell you what device it is trying to work on
<mrUnagi> lol
<shadowh511> hunt577: i have the same problems
<thechris> shadowh511: 1GB, amd64, 2GHz
<cpk1> islan: then yaeh hd0,0 i think is sda1
<hunt577> I tried the sound recorder program but can't seem to record any audio
<shadowh511> thechris: are u running 64 bit ubuntu?
<islan> cpk1: so I should just leave it as hd0,0?
<thechris> shadowh511: yes
<islan> cpk1: in grub's menu.lst
<shadowh511> islan: YES YES YES
<cpk1> hehe
<islan> shadowh511: thank you, but I would prefer to get advice from only one person in order to avoid confusion
<shadowh511> thechris: it probably is a buggy synaptic
<islan> alrighty, time to reboot then
<silleme> pls assist... I would like to hide non-mounted drives (windoze and other  partitions) on my dual boot system...  Woudl like the non-mounted hidden in dolphin file manager. Can anyone assit with this issue?
<islan> again
<cpk1> islan: yes, grub doesnt see things as /dev/sda1 and etc it sees things in hd0,0 etc
<shadowh511> islan: sorry, i hate watching people fail
<cooldduuudde> hunt577: is it a desktop or laptop?
<islan> shadowh511: heh, understandable
<thechris> shadowh511: yes, as i've said, things are often buggy in ubuntu
<Awwzy> <thechris> im running the exact same sysytem with a 32" lcd
<shadowh511> silleme: can you put the contents of the file /etc/fstab in pastebin.nl?
<hunt577> Adobe Flash Player is supported on Linux right?
<hunt577> Trying to test a youtube video
<dtchen_> hunt577: yes
<shadowh511> hunt577: not officially, my best advice is to download flashplayer manually
<dtchen_> hunt577: via multiple plugins
<hunt577> hmmm how do I do that?
<Macwinux> How do I remove that little ^ on my main menu button?
<shadowh511> hunt577: go to adobe.com and download it for other systems
<shadowh511> hunt577: then extract it, open a terminal, browse to that directory, sudo run it, and then press enter several times
<cpk1> silleme: well... if you close the "places" pane then you cant see the unmounted drives anymore =P
<spideyman> <hunt577> are you 32 or 64 bit system?
<hunt577> 32 bit
<shadowh511> hmmm
<SuperMooo> rww, It appears to have installed 3
<shadowh511> can you open /etc/fstab in kate for me?
<Macwinux> I changed my "start-here" icon and the ^ thing on it looks aweful. Is there any way at all to remove it?
<silleme> shadowh511: the only drives(partitions) are the ones I manually placed in fstab... teh non-mounted ones are not listed there...
<hunt577> brand new newbie to this, what is kate?
<spideyman> <hunt577> ok cause theres an easy fix for the 64 ubuntu now just place the .so in the plugins folder and voilla
<silleme> cpk1: ??huh??
<hunt577> ahh
<shadowh511> silleme: its just dolphin then :P
<JoshuaRL> thanks for trying to help with the nvidia tv-out problem dudes, no dice
<cpk1> silleme: the reason why the unmounted drives are in dolphin is just to let you know that you have devices that it can mount for you
<cooldduuudde> cpk1: you can go to unmounted drives from the places menu
<Macwinux> Should I try back later?
<sprinkmeier_> hunt577, if all you want to do is watch youtube then you could always youtube-download them and watch them in VLC
<cpk1> hunt577: or you can just use apt to install flash...
<cooldduuudde> sprinkmeier_: it doesn't work anymore these days
<shadowh511> hunt577: downlaod the rpm and convert it with alien (found in the repos)
<hunt577> Does Deb install it as well
<hunt577> Adobe.com had me download something called deb
<cpk1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cooldduuudde>  shadowh511: deb is there on adobe site
<cpk1> hunt577: you dont need to use the deb from adobe just use apt
<sprinkmeier_> cooldduuudde, youtube keep changing it, youtube-dl keep fixing it.... it's an arms-race. Worked last time I tried (a few days ago)
<cooldduuudde> try now
<hunt577> where can I get apt?
<hunt577> Deb didn't do anything
<cpk1> hunt577: in a terminal type "sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin"
<shadowh511> hunt577:you are using ubuntu, right?
<Macwinux> hunt577: see my PM please
<hunt577> yes
<silleme> yes... I would love to hide them from view when opening up the "storage media" bookmark in dolphin...  It is less messy for me to see and save files to my few mounted drives.  really would rather my unmounted windoze drives (partitions) not show.  anyone know how i would get by with hiding these from view??
<cpk1> hunt577: after that you will have flash installed, and have used apt at the same time
<shadowh511> hunt577: then you have apt as a free gift with ubuntu
<hunt577> oh cool
<shadowh511> sillieme: you have MULTIPLE  windows installs?
<cpk1> hunt577: after doing that come back if sound on youtube doesnt work
<shadowh511> hunt577: yeah, theres lots of cool stuff like that packaged in :D
<cpk1> silleme: right click the drive you dont want to see and select hide
<sprinkmeier_> cooldduuudde, tried 'youtube-dl --title TQ4iIM8Eljc', worked
<hunt577> Yeah I like the speed
<hunt577> its pretty speedy and yet I am running it from the CD only
<cooldduuudde> sprinkmeier_: hmmmm. I'll have to try it then. the firefox plugin atleast doesn't work
<hunt577> thanks for your help guys I really appreciate it!
<silleme> shadowh511:  no.. dual boot xp/kubuntu. however, i do have 2 drives that have multiple partitions.  4 for kubuntu use... 3 for wi xp use...
<cpk1> silleme: in the future consider only having one ntfs drive, the one windows needs to boot and the rest ext3, windows can read write ext3 no problem
<sprinkmeier_> cooldduuudde, I haven't tried the plug-in, I use the command-line utility (just cut-and-paste the you-tube URL (use ' to make sure &s are defused))
<spideyman> <cpk1> since when does winblows read ext3
<sprinkmeier_> spideyman, third-party drivers....
<mobodo_> I'm trying to delete a raid array, but no matter what, /dev/md0 remains there... anybody knows what I might be missing?
<spideyman> ?
<cooldduuudde> sprinkmeier_: I've read about it. i also tried a couple of sites where they offer such downloads. the download starts but ends in a second showin the file size 0 kb.
<cpk1> spideyman: since about 2002
<shadowh511> mobodo_:reinstall
<mobodo_> shadowh511:  as in reinstall ubuntu?
<Imo> hello, one stupid quastion ;) can i install voicebuntu?
<cpk1> spideyman: maybe there was a newer driver before that but the one at fs-driver.org seems to be one of the better ones
<shadowh511> yeah, sorry, buts its the quickest way
<cpk1> spideyman: technically it read writes ext2 but you only lose out on journaling really
<spideyman> <cpk1> Im not being an ass Ive never heard of it , allthough never needed it either
<shadowh511> !voicebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voicebuntu
<Imo> hmm
<Huufarted> good evening, all
<Ubuntuu2> Hello, my Ubuntu installation wont boot up anymore so I need to backup the files on that installation from the ubuntu live cd.    The problem is, when I try to go into the media/disk/home/Luke, it wont let me because it says "you do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of Luke.  So, how do I go in there and get my files back?
<cpk1> spideyman: oh, well ok, but yeah fs-driver.org has been really effective for me, and its much nicer to use ext instead of fat32 so that way I dont have a file size limit
<shadowh511> Ubuntuu2: open a terminal
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, 'sudo su -' in a terminal. then you're root and can copy, tar, scp, whatever the files
<Ubuntuu2> ok
<shadowh511> type in gksu nautilus, then backup your data
<Huufarted> Ubuntuu2, make sure ALL parent directories have EXECUTE permissions across the board.
<hengha> hi, I am on hardy , when I tried to man open C function in the shell, it gave me the open command , not the function prototype, where can I get the open function prototype ? thanks
<Fale> hello guys
<silleme> cpk1:  no "hide" option with right click...                                   re: ext3 and windows... i didn't know this... however, I wanted to keep my OSs from seeing ea otehr... therefore xp has main(ntfs), swp, and exe partition.  kubuntu set for main (ext3), linux swp, and 2 fat 32 partitions (movie, avis, mp3s) that both xp and linux can shre.that I am able
<Ubuntuu2> Huufarted:  how do I do that?
<sprinkmeier_> hengha, 'man -a open'
<spideyman> <cpk1> Well i learn somethin every day i had no idea winblows could read a linux partition
<shadowh511> spideyman: which windows?
<Fale> is there a recursive command to convert FLACs to OGGs and delete the FLACs after the convertion?
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  sorry, how do I do that?  I'
<sprinkmeier_> spideyman, vanilla windows can't, but as usual third-party stuff comes to the rescue :-)
<Ubuntuu2> I'm a beginner
<shadowh511> Fale: thats a touch one...
<hengha> sprinkmeier_: same, still load the Linux User Manual open
<Fale> shadowh511: what do you mean?
<shadowh511> tough
<cpk1> silleme: using dolphin? and using the "places" pane on the left you cant right click the drive and select hide?
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, open a terminal (ALT-F2, type in 'xterm' and hit ENTER).
<Huufarted> Ubuntuu2, at the command line:  sudo chmod 755 /media && sudo chmod 755 /media/disk && sudo chmod 755 /media/disk/home && sudo chmod 755 /media/disk/home/Luke
<silleme> as for the hidig of non-mounted in dolphin... is this possible??
<spideyman> Im workin on a triple boot system as we speak installing OSX for the 3rd time
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, then type in 'sudo su -' to turn your terminal session into a superuser one.
<shadowh511> HuuFarted: you can use ";" instead of "&&"
<sprinkmeier_> Huufarted, BAD IDEA! Don't change things you're about to back up.
<Fale> shadowh511: you mean that there is no way?
<Huufarted> sprinkmeier, it's granting permissions to the parent directories.  It's not changing the contents
<funkycat90210> i am upgrading ubuntu server and it wants to make these http://dpaste.com/3740/ changes to my grub menu.lst, if I do those changes will my machine be fubared?
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  then what?
<shadowh511> Fale: you are gonna need oggconvert :D its in the repos
<sprinkmeier_> Huufarted, you need to mount R/W to do it...  best not to do that in the first place (i.e. mount R/O)
<cpk1> silleme: really the only things you want to keep away from each other is linux away from ntfs and windows away from everything but /home and /media
<EnriqueI> Hey guys I am having a few problems getting my NIC to work
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, Where are you planning to back the files up to? external drive?
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:   Yeah
<EnriqueI> It loads the module for e1000e, but I can't seem to get a DHCP lease
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  just my pictures and documents and videos
<cpk1> silleme: yes I just did it
<hengha> sprinkmeier_: ha, got it on the sedond page, thanks
<shadowh511> funkycat90210: maybe, grub is a weird SOB
<EnriqueI> my nic lights are active, and the gui tool makes it look like its trying
<EnriqueI> but no luck
<Fale> shadowh511: I don't have any problem about installing software... the problem is that I don't know the command to remove the FLACs after have converting them to OGG
<EnriqueI> I've tried 2.6.24, 2.6.25, and 2.6.27
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, 'tar --create --gzip --file /path/to/external/drive/backup.tar --directory /home /'
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, 'tar --create --gzip --file /path/to/external/drive/backup.tar --directory /home .'
<sprinkmeier_> (ignore first one....)
<funkycat90210> where is it getting UUID=566bd3e3-f970-446d-b642-2c96e7dcbdde in the menu.lst, where does that come from?
<mib_k83r0z3c> hey can someone tell me whether a hp tx2510us will work with ubuntu?
<EnriqueI> Can anyone help me out with my little issue?
<mib_k83r0z3c> I'm thinking about buying it
<thechris> funkycat90210: from the program vol_id
<paul68> Is there a way that I can copy through scp without having to enter a password I tried with ssh keygen but still have to enter a password
<Huufarted> sprinkmeier_, simplify that:  tar cvzf /path/backup.tar.gz /home /
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, TAR will create a compressed tarball which preserves ownership/permissions. I assume the target drive is VFAT (which would nuke permissions).
<EnriqueI> Huufarted, are you familiar with Intel nic issues under ubuntu?
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  it didnt work
<cpk1> funkycat90210: thats the id for the hard drive
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, If the target media supports you can 'cp --preserve'
<Huufarted> EnriqueI, sorry I'm not
<EnriqueI> alright thanks :(
<EnriqueI> For some reason my NIC isn't working, but the module is loading
<EnriqueI> it works in XP
<EnriqueI> and it worked under wubi
<sprinkmeier_> Huufarted, short command-line options are not simpler, just more dangerous :-) if you mis-type something you end up nuking instead of getting an error message.
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, did you try / or . as the last argument?
<cpk1> funkycat90210: looks mostly like it is just updating grub for a new kernel
<Huufarted> lol ok....  sure.
<spideyman> <sprinkmeier_> so true
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, (oh, and maybe add a '--verbose' so you can see what it's doing)
<cpk1> funkycat90210: and switching over to using uuid
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  /
<mib_k83r0z3c> 	hey can someone tell me whether a hp tx2510us will work with ubuntu?
<Fale> shadowh511: with the command "oggenc *.flac -q8" I can convert FLACs to OGG. But this command has two problems: is not recurevly and it keeps the FLACs
<EnriqueI> is there an ubuntu kernel channel?
<funkycat90210> cpk1: i'm not familiar with UUID so that scares me, how can I verify the UUID?
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, my bad... see the line I posted just after that
<Huufarted> mib_k83r0z3c, try checking on google
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  ok, add a what?
<silleme> cpk1:  yes using dolphin... the pane on the left is the "bookmark" area... shows list of icons vertically (top to bottom) : home, storage media, network, root, new bookmark.  No right click option to "hide".
<ASUSBlue> hello room
<EnriqueI> !help kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help kernel
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2,  tar --create --verbose --gzip --file ......
<EnriqueI> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<EnriqueI> =\
<EnriqueI> bots suck...
<paul68> Is there a way that I can copy through scp without having to enter a password I tried with ssh keygen but still have to enter a password
<EnriqueI> !e100e
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e100e
<cpk1> funkycat90210: not too sure, never wanted to try... but by looking at your pastebin it looks like grub already had the uuid stored if you look at lines 15 and 22 it has uuid and it isnt being added
<sprinkmeier_> paul68, did you distribute the public key?
<Huufarted> paul68, are both computers on a LAN?
<sprinkmeier_> paul68, did you set a password on the generated key?
<EnriqueI> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my nic issues?
<paul68> sprinkmeier_: yes I did do that but then when testing it  I get nothing no didn't use passwrd
<paul68> Huuf
<funkycat90210> i see the uuid /etc/blkid.tab which points to /dev/sda1 so that should be fine
<cpk1> silleme: ok so yours is set up a little different than mine, right click on the drive where ever it is and see if it lets you hide it (make sure it is unmounted first)
<funkycat90210> cpk1: thanks, so ubuntu's changes look fine
<paul68> Huufarted: both machines are on lan
<sprinkmeier_> paul68, permissions on .ssh and .ssh/authorized_keys? sshd is _very_ fussy, use 400 and 600 respectively
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  I dont know if its working, theres just a > that came up when I pressed enter
<Huufarted> paul68, you may want to consider another option, such as an nfs share
<EnriqueI> :(
<paul68> sprinkmeier_: I noticed lol
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, you probably copied a ' from my example command-line
<Huufarted> paul68, this would mount the other PC as a directory on the one you're accessing it from permanently if you wanted.
<cpk1> funkycat90210: I think more interesting is your slash option?...
<Ubuntuu2> sprinkmeier_:  and how do I pick what external thing to write it to?
<EnriqueI> How do I find what network card I have?
<EnriqueI> lspci?
<funkycat90210> cpk1: yeah not sure where the heck that comes from!
<sprinkmeier_> Ubuntuu2, where is it mounted? (sorry, gotta go, family taxi service....)
<funkycat90210> cpk1: oh it comes from /etc/blkid.tab:<device DEVNO="0x0801" TIME="1235888479" UUID="566bd3e3-f970-446d-b642-2c96e7dcbdde" TYPE="ext3" LABEL="slash">/dev/sda1</device>
<cpk1> oh
<ASUSBlue> I have compiz manager installed but how do i change the way windows open and close like clicking the close i want it to burn the current program where do i go for these settings
<paul68> Huufarted: so you create a mountpoint and use that as transfer point  how do I achieve this
<cpk1> funkycat90210: that was simple
<spideyman> <EnriqueI> yes
<Huufarted> paul68, give me a minute.  It does provide a more permanent solution.
<funkycat90210> i'm anal because, if this doesn't work, i'll have to drive 2 hours to make it work, thanks for the help
<EnriqueI> thanks. Found it
<cooldduuudde> sprinkmeier_: open compiz config
<EnriqueI> Half blind apparently.
<paul68> Huufarted: no problem
<Huufarted> paul68, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<EnriqueI> 82566MM
<ZeRo_FeniX_> how do you pronounce ubuntu? you-bun-too?
<Huufarted> I pronounce it Ooh-Bun-too
<Zykotic-K9> ASUSBlue, System / Preferences / Compiz Manager - then under the Effect section "Minimize Effect"
<cooldduuudde> sorry  ASUSBlue: i meant
<cpk1> funkycat90210: I know the feeling, although granted I just have to climb down into the basement and drag the machine up to a monitor =P
<paul68> Huufarted: back to the reading board thanks
<Huufarted> paul68, by your initial questions, you seemed to be technically inclined so you should be good to go with that forum post
<ASUSBlue> Zykotic-K9 sorry did not work
<funkycat90210> cpk1: nice.. well i rebooted and it worked, whew
<ASUSBlue> there is no option for that in there
<funkycat90210> i have a flash drive so it takes 30 secs to reboot which is nice
<Zykotic-K9> ASUSBlue, did not work? was the "minimize effect" option there?
<ASUSBlue> i remember when i installed ubuntu before it had custom under visual effects
<ASUSBlue> that is no longer there
<ASUSBlue> Yeah it allows me to check it in but there is no option for it
<letalis> ASUSBlue: its an installable package now
<ASUSBlue> like burn or plan
<danes_> how can I install a C compiler on a computer that does not have an internet connection?
<letalis> the custom option in visual effect
<mib_k83r0z3c> can anyone tell me if the tx2510's ethernet card is compatible with backtrack i have a list form backtrack but cannot find model of laptop card?
<corinth> I browse fullscreen in Firefox. Is there a way to be notified of windows wanting attention while in a fullscreen browser? Such as when a contact messages me in Empathy.
<Zykotic-K9> ASUSBlue, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mgolisch> its probably only visible if ccsm is installed
<danes_> I aready downloaded gcc, but it requires make. then make requires a C compiler :s
<ASUSBlue> i have compiz installed though
<mgolisch> danes_: install build-essential package
<cpk1> !build-essential | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<letalis> yeah the one Zykotic-K9 reccommends is superior to the options found in cssm
<Huufarted> corinth, the programs notify by way of the panels.  The panels would have to be displayed.
<Zykotic-K9> ASUSBlue, but to you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?  they are not the same thing.
<Huufarted> corinth, otherwise the programs individually must bring a window to the forefront.
<corinth> I was thinking along the lines of an alternative notification package, it was a longshot. Thanks. :-)
<funkycat90210> the problem is you can't start with source only, you at least need a binary compiler, that is how whatshisname, put in a trojan horse allowing access to login to any unix system since the compiler he gave everyone had a trojan.
<EnriqueI> I find it it hard to believe that Ubuntu won't work out of the box with a common Intel NIC
<Zykotic-K9> letalis, actually that is the options in ccsm
<ASUSBlue> I have compizconfig-settings manager installed under system prefences
<Huufarted> EnriqueI, it does for me.  /shrug
<EnriqueI> What nic do you have Huufarted?
<Huufarted> Intel Atom motherboard with on-board NIC.  I'd have to look it up.
<Huufarted> unless you can give me the command to find it at the terminal
<EnriqueI> lspci | grep Ethernet
<letalis> Zykotic-K9: theres nother package you can install that give the custom option in appearance and i cant remember what the packagename is
<ASUSBlue> I installed ubuntu before I remember that there was a setting but the the compiz manger setting thing that allowed to pick different minimizing effects setting up water and fire under a profile name
<Huufarted> EnriqueI, I stand corrected.  Apparently Intel doesn't trust their own NIC chips.  It's a Realtek
<Zykotic-K9> ASUSBlue, when you open ccsm does it have an Effects section?
<Myxb> ASUSBlue: look for something like compizconfig-backend-gnome. threre are 2 utilitities, one "full" and is "simple". the "simple" one gives the option "custom" in the menu.
<EnriqueI> I think atom is 10/100 though, so different NIC than what I have =\ but like I said it's lspci | grep Ethernet
<EnriqueI> ah
<ASUSBlue> yes it does
<islan> okay, so now whenever I select Windows XP from my grub menu, it just brings me back to the grub menu
<EnriqueI> !82566MM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 82566MM
<Zykotic-K9> letalis, i'm not sure - i think in older versions of compiz it might have been there by default - not sure
<letalis> islan: sounds like the MBR in windows xp may be damaged
<mohan43u> anybody know the key combination to enter unicode in console?
<islan> letalis: I just installed it, and I can still boot Ubuntu
<letalis> islan: you installed xp after ubuntu?
<ASUSBlue> k if you right click on the desktop go to visual effects there should be a custom option there and there is not
<islan> letalis: I installed xp after ubuntu, and then I reinstalled grub via livecd
<ASUSBlue> now you can access compiz manager from system prefences but thats not what iam looking for
<ASUSBlue> there should be a list of all the effects for minimizing for opening for closing
<ASUSBlue> under this one program i just cant remember where i can access it from
<islan> letalis: one weird thing is that fdisk -l tells me that two partitions are labeled as boot (one on each HDD)
<Myxb> ASUSBlue: i think you need to install package simple-ccsm
<letalis> islan: id look through your grub configuration in ubuntu, there may be a problem with how grub detected where the xp partition is
<islan> letalis: the thing is, it didn't.  I had to manually insert Windows XP into the menu
<islan> letalis: pro'lly cuz they are on separate HDDs, maybe
<funkycat90210> how can i see if my nic is connected to the switch w/ gigabit?
<EnriqueI> funkycat90210: the switch should show green
<EnriqueI> green = gigabit
<EnriqueI> yellow 100mbit
<EnriqueI> usually
<funkycat90210> EnriqueI: unfortunately i don't have access to the setup to see the color ofthe switch
<EnriqueI> right click on the nic plugin
<EnriqueI> connection information
<EnriqueI> connection speed
<pbeanbag> how can i use my verizon wireless aircard in ubuntu?
<EnriqueI> (using gnome... not sure how to check via kde)
<ASUSBlue> Myxb thank you very very much that is what I was looking for
<funkycat90210> EnriqueI: this is server so i'll try to find the cmd line vers
<Rave1_> ASUSBlue,  go into advanced search in the CCSM window
<EnriqueI> ah
<ASUSBlue> One last question how do i get emerald to work with ubuntu 8.11 64bit
<EnriqueI> hmm not sure funkycat90210
<EnriqueI> Sorry
<ASUSBlue> I installed it and installed a package but it does not do anything
<ASUSBlue> have any suggestions for me
<Zykotic-K9> ASUSBlue, sorry man I lead you astray - for me it's in Animations - then there are tabs for Open/Close/Minimize - with options like "curved Fold, Fade, Magic Lamp, etc" I always liked Burn and it doesn't seem to be there anymore.
<corinth> ASUSBlue: run
<corinth> emerald --replace
<Myxb> ASUSBlue: <grin> i was doing the same a couple of days before. they should make it a part of the default install.
<Jangari> bash question, but there ain't no one there: is there some variables I can stick in a bash script that will return the day, month and year in 2 digits each?
<ASUSBlue> what does emerald --replace do
<EnriqueI> screw it gonna try debian
<EnriqueI> ironically I've had better hw support with debian in the past anyway
<Zykotic-K9> Jangari, date is some variable i don't know :)
<redalpha> could someone tell me why i keep getting "Could not access CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again" when trying to install 8.10 inside of windows?
<ASUSBlue> sorry didn't get that what does emerald --replace do
<Zykotic-K9> Jangari, "date +%F" gives "2009-03-01" close?
<EnriqueI> redalpha: are you running yahoo messenger right now?
<funkycat90210> ethtool does it
<redalpha> no
<EnriqueI> oh nevermind then
<redalpha> hmmm
<redalpha> let me close some application then and try again
<ASUSBlue> Last question room I installed emerald and installed a theme but it does not do anything seems to be working i have ubuntu 64bit
<islan> okay, I found something that doesn't add up with my grub problem:  fdisk -l tells me that Windows is on /dev/sdb1, and grub/device.map tells me that /dev/sdb is hd1; however, when I boot Ubuntu, it says it is booting hd1,0
<islan> while Ubuntu, according to fdisk -l is suppose on /dev/sda, what grub calls hd0
<islan> suppose to be* on
<Zykotic-K9> islan, when ubuntu boot the root partition become sda regardless of what drive it's on (i think)
<mobodo_> is there a way to tell why a device might be busy?
<danes_> I cannot install build-essential because it asks for make and make is not installed neither a C compiler, what can I do?
<funkycat90210> i got jipped, the host has me on a 100Mb/s switch grh
<Jangari> Zykotic-K9: yes, thanks, actually just managed to get that from the man page
<islan> Zykotic-K9: okay, good to know
<islan> using my BIOS though, booting from either HDD gives me grub, and selecting Windows XP from either just returns me to the menu
<Trinithis> is there a way i can allow someone to have access to my computer via tcp/ip protocols or something similar? I want to create a SVN repos on my machine
<Zykotic-K9> islan, grub gets installed on the MBR and the Bios goes looking for that
<redzheb> anybody help  with installing  deb file. When i 'm trying to install it with synaptic manager it says me that i have not permission
<djPlural> has anybody tried setting up ubuntu via wubi on windows 7 and gotten it to work?
<ASUSBlue> installed a theme in emerald theme manger but nothing happens any suggestions
<redalpha> normally i would install ubuntu with booting with the CD, but i've had terrible luck trying to setup dual boot with doing this way...almost always it somehow cause an error on the windows parition and i can not longer boot windows
<ASUSBlue> could it be a conflict with simpe ccsm or ccsm
<islan> Zykotic-K9: well I'm still stuck being unable to access my Windows partition
<Jangari> champion, Zykotic-K9, that was all i needed to write a cronjob to download daily my favourite newspaper's crossword
<Myxb> ASUSBlue: sorry, never tried emerald (it is just a decorator: to get new themes i think). if you ruin the configs, just use the "simple" utility to revert to one of the defaults. or try to remove emerald.
<redalpha> I'm still getting "Could not access CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again" from installing inside windows, does anyone have any other suggestions?
<ASUSBlue> Myxb but it does not allow to install a theme
<ASUSBlue> I download a theme i click install it shows
<ASUSBlue> in the box window but nothing happens
<ASUSBlue> nothing changes
<redzheb> anybody help  with installing  deb file. When i 'm trying to install it with synaptic manager it says me that i have not permission
<Zykotic-K9> Jangari, i've used date for the exact same reason :) had a cron job to download dilbert everyday into a folder using the date as a name.
<Jangari> ah, totally
<Jangari> good idea
<ASUSBlue> I will try a few things here
<ASUSBlue> and there
<Jangari> and very useful using those backticks
<Zykotic-K9> redalpha, "sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb"
<redzheb> anybody help  with installing  deb file. When i 'm trying to install it with synaptic manager it says me that i have not permission
<foo123> hey
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, "sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb"
<Sativa> hello
<lemonsarecool> hi
<Sativa> is there an HTML editing program for Linux?
<Myxb> ASUSBlue: sorry, can't help here. to be honest after a new install i set up compiz to my liking and turn it off until next system install/upgrade. i love my system as simple as possible, the compiz is only to impress others. for me
<lemonsarecool> can anyone hear me?
<Sativa> like dreamweaver? or frontpage?
<foo123> 8.10 amd64 installer barfs 'io error on sr0' and dies
<quibbler> redalpha: something in windows is locking the cd try outlogging and inlog and try again
<jmpsoftware> yes kdevelop
<foo123> that's a sata cdrom
<corinth> redzheb: Launch it using gksu synaptic
<lemonsarecool> anyone?
<djPlural> anybody have any ideas for wubi + windows 7?
<foo123> uh, please?
<quibbler> redzheb: what deb are you trying to install
<redalpha> hmm logging off? okay ill try that
<lemonsarecool> i don't really know how to use this irc client.... i just got it
<dayo> Sativa: bluefish,vim,nvu
<lemonsarecool> kompozer
<lemonsarecool> it replaced nvu
<redzheb> quibbler: i am trying to install oss-linux-4.1-1051_i386.deb
<jmpsoftware> but me I prefer vim
<jmpsoftware> why
<quibbler> redzheb: had you downloaded it from somewhere?
<dayo> lemonsarecool: i see
<Myxb> ASUSBlue: BTW if you later turn off compiz, you have to check all the keyboard short-cuts in gnome. some of them get wipes (usually it is task switching - Alt-Tab)
<lemonsarecool> just call me lemon
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, that's probably not a good idea to install  oss-linux-4.1-1051_i386.deb, there is an OSS compatibility layer for alsa or pulse which would probably work better....?  but don't know why you want to install oss
<dayo> lemonsarecool: but then it will be harder for u to see post directed at u
<dayo> lemon: see?
<redzheb> quibbler: yes I have downloaded it in my desktop when i am trying with sudo dpkg -i http://paste.ubuntu.com/124577/
<lemonsarecool> no
<lemonsarecool> o wait
<lemonsarecool> is there someone called "lemon" here?
<jmpsoftware> lemon hi
<dayo> lemonsarecool:   /names
<lemonsarecool> oh
<juan-arg> pppppp859fpu656'34trfhup9e58t0458t6idf09hguj0r586uj48508yujh89ǵyu569384y5823tgrrrrrrrrrrrrsdjfnklawjmer23iop54y829458y34'9568320u208934u0983uj48342fnm3jy7v3kc59840tdfg7df89ghygy9df9gdf89u8gf8ugfu8u8k8gd8u9gkut34ut4tu8t4u89tu83thjgbjlkxcn vm,x ng,dh,fjgh=?¡()=%/%$yjknghklsdjffasdoiwqje423954 u284534u0635860945u7894u623094edfgi9,dhf
<dustin> how can i run a .package file to install somethin? :o cant seem to figure it out :<
<TwistedGhost> i am working on getting my graphics working corectly but it wont give me more than a couple of choices
<juan-arg> sorry
<quibbler> lemonsarecool: please do not pm me.
<lemonsarecool> ok jeez sorry quib
<TwistedGhost> i tryed to install the ati drivers and they messed up my resolution so i had to use text to uninstall but now i can only go so big
<lemonsarecool> my gnome is broken
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, " sudo dpkg -i http://paste.ubuntu.com/124577/" wouldn't work!  you'd have to wget the file first
<lemonsarecool> when i log on it has no panel
<lemonsarecool> and i can only right-click and change my wallpaper
<lemonsarecool> what the hell?
<TwistedGhost> so i guess my main question is how do i reset to the main ubuntu graphics drivers?
<lemonsarecool> anyone still there?
<rww> lemonsarecool: Does Alt-F2 pop up a "Run Application" window?
<redzheb> Zykotic-K9: with alsa and pulse a have not sound at all in my notebook
<lemonsarecool> nope
<lemonsarecool> can't open anything
<EnriqueI> so how many sysadmins in here?
<lemonsarecool> i found out that gnome-panel wasn't installed
<lemonsarecool> *idea*
<lemonsarecool> oooohhhh
<lemonsarecool> i uninstalled evolution-data-server....
<Myxb> TwistedGhost: what graphics card do you have installed?
<lemonsarecool> which was a dep of gnome-panel....
<lemonsarecool> 9800m gts
<redzheb> Zykotic-K9: but how can I wget the file?
<Zykotic-K9> TwistedGhost, sorry I can't be of help - I only use Nvidia - for years.  Ati is a major problem with linux drivers, ubuntu is begging ATI to make better drivers - and the hilarious thing is ATI develops there cards and drivers under linux???
<TwistedGhost> i have a ati radeon 9something series
<quibbler> redzheb: close synaptic if you have it open... simply double click the deb on your desktop
<b3rz3rk3r> could someone plz help me with wireless on an Eee PC 1000?
<rww> lemonsarecool: that'd be a problem. Do ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a command line, log in, and do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. That should install everything you removed by removing e-d-s.
<lemonsarecool> redzheb:  cd to the download dir and then "wget <url>"
<TwistedGhost> so whats the easyest way to get back to only the drivers that ubuntu installed with?
<redalpha> Hmm, still can't seem to install 8.10 inside of windows
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, you don't have the complete path to the file you need at "http://paste.ubuntu.com/124577/" there is a file inside this
<lemonsarecool> redzheb:  after that, type "sudo dpkg -i <file>"
<redzheb> quibbler: it's not working
<redalpha> i have no idea what other application is using the cd, tho =/
<Myxb> TwistedGhost: i also use nvidia so not first-hand experience here :(.
<TwistedGhost> grr lol
<dayo> my firefox flash videos don't have sound anymore, after disabling pulseaudio. what to do? going back to pulse is not an option.
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, sound on laptops can be tricky
<TwistedGhost> can anyone help me revert to only the grapichs drivers that ubuntu installs with?
<lemonsarecool> redzheb, you have to download the file first, and make sure that for the dpkg command after you download it, you typed the full path
<redzheb> lemonsarecol: it's not working too
<rww> dayo: are you using flashplugin-nonfree for sound?
<rww> dayo: for flash **
<lemonsarecool> so can anyone finish helping me with gnome?
 * lemonsarecool whistles
<fidelitysystem> why my amsn dont open
<lemonsarecool> use pidgin
<TwistedGhost> also any time i try to watch a movie i get to watch about 1 - 2 mins then i have to hard reset my computer the picture freezes but the sound keeps going
<rww> lemonsarecool: I just provided you with instructions. Do ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a command line, log in, and do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  That should install everything you removed by removing e-d-s.
<dayo> rww: yeah  Automatically installed: yes
<dayo> Version: 9.0.159.0ubuntu1~hardy1
<lemonsarecool> oh
<lemonsarecool> i missed that
<quibbler> redzheb:do as lemonsarecool say open a terminal and do: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/oss-linux-4.1-1051_i386.deb
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, i had the same problem with flash and sound before upgrading to intrepid - could only go back to pulse to fix it
<lemonsarecool> but AFTER YOU DOWNLOAD IT
<lemonsarecool> and type the FULL PATH
<redalpha> Does anyone else know why i'm getting "Could not access CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again" when trying to install ubuntu install of windows
<redalpha> ?
<lemonsarecool> cya
<redzheb> zykotuc-9: but how?
<rww> !who | lemonsarecool
<quibbler> lemonsarecool: he hasn't downloaded it?
<dayo> Zykotic-K9: damn. i'm trying to avoid upgrading to ibex
<ubottu> lemonsarecool: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fidelitysystem> Hi what is the command on terminal to create a user?
<lemonsarecool> i don't think he has
<lemonsarecool> he didn't know how to wget
<Flannel> fidelitysystem: adduser
<lemonsarecool> and hasn't indicated that he did after i told him how
<TwistedGhost> mabey you have a aplication that auto opes the cd when inserted that isnt working corectly
<Rave1_> b3rz3rk3r,  maybe look at this,  http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<lemonsarecool> cya guys
<fidelitysystem> Flannel and to give sudo ?
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, i love ibex - it's the best ubuntu yet
<Flannel> fidelitysystem: Yeah, you'll need to use sudo.
<b3rz3rk3r> Rave1_, thx, il take a look now :)
<dayo> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<quibbler> redzheb:have you downloaded the file to your desktop or not?
<dayo> ?
<Zykotic-K9> i upgraded my desktop, eee, and htpc within the last month and have NOT looked back
<nitish> Hi guys! can anyone tell me how can i change my ip address without having to restart pc..
<fidelitysystem> i know but i wants to my new user can use sudo..
<fidelitysystem> how i can give sudo to that user
<Flannel> fidelitysystem: ah, you need to add that user to the admin group: adduser username admin
<redalpha> twisted, not that im aware of
<TwistedGhost> why would this happen--->  any time i try to watch a movie i get to watch about 1 - 2 mins then i have to hard reset my computer the picture freezes but the sound keeps going
<dayo> Zykotic-K9: what's the best way to upgrade?
<Zykotic-K9> nitish, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<rww> !upgrade | dayo
<ubottu> dayo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<redalpha> my auto play seems to be working fine
<Flannel> fidelitysystem: (thats after you've added them as a user)
<Flannel> !away > doppler|zzzZZZzz
<ubottu> doppler|zzzZZZzz, please see my private message
<danes_> where can I get dpkg-dev in .tar.gz extension?
<redzheb> qubbler: yes i am downloaded on my desktop
<fidelitysystem> thank u :)
<dayo> rww, Zykotic-K9: and i really like hardy :-(
<danes_> where can I get dpkg-dev in .tar.gz extension?
<redalpha> Can anyone think of anything else?
<quibbler> redzheb: the file is on your desktop.
<redalpha>  =/
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, I clean installed everything - but a buddy of mine upgraded with almost no problems at all.
<rww> !repeat | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<danes_> sorry
<clem> who
<clem> oops
<redzheb> quilbbler: Yes it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/124578/
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, I've been using ubuntu exculsivly for several years and love it, every version is good
<TwistedGhost> does anyone know why would this happen--->  any time i try to watch a movie i get to watch about 1 - 2 mins then i have to hard reset my computer the picture freezes but the sound keeps going
<Zykotic-K9> TwistedGhost, the next time it happens try pressing "ctrl-alt-F1" and see if you get a console
<dayo> Zykotic-K9: well, i think i'll opt for the clean install, even though i hate reinstalling my laptop. it's a pain, and i often forget to backup my bookmarks and stuff like that
<TwistedGhost> Zykotic-K9i cant do anything
<lemonsarecool> hi
<lemonsarecool> i'm baacckkk
<Zykotic-K9> TwistedGhost, doesn't sound like you have an actual lockup if the sound keeps going (it's also not long enough for your scrensaver to be coming on???)
<Jangari> what's the syntax of the crontab in ubuntu?
<lemonsarecool> fixed
<lemonsarecool> it
<redalpha> no one =/
<redalpha> =*(
<jmpsoftware> hi redalpha
<jmpsoftware> :)
<lemonsarecool> i love compiz :)
<nosyc> how do I unzip multipart zip files without concatenating them first? Can p7zip do it?
<TwistedGhost> nothing does anything i could push every button that is supposted to do anything at anytime and it does nothing cant ctrl alt bkspace or anything
<dayo> Jangari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<lemonsarecool> i can't stand to use "hard" windows after that!
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, it your running linux right now on your laptop just backup your entire /home/<USERNAME> folder with all hidden files and folders and everything will be the same after you copy it back after the reinstall
<quibbler> redzheb: do the same command (with a capital D not d in Desktop) : sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/oss-linux-4.1-1051_i386.deb
<TwistedGhost> it doesnt let me even turn down the volume
<lemonsarecool> assuming you downloaded it to your desktop
<hmw> what will be imported from a Fedora 10 user?
<redalpha> hey =)
<lemonsarecool> hello?
<dayo> Zykotic-K9: i have /home on a separate partition, actually. can i just keep that during the reinstall?
<quibbler> lemonsarecool: we have to assume he has eyes
<Zykotic-K9> hmw, quite a lot of the settings files sould be transferable if your talking about the home directory
<redalpha> lol
<redzheb> quilbbler: thank very much sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/oss-linux-4.1-1051_i386.deb it's working :)
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, LOL if you /home won't be affected by a reinstall then your home-free!
<quibbler> redzheb: fine
<usser> dayo, definetely
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, just be careful not to overwrite it!
<lemonsarecool> i have no desktop icons....
<bullgard4> "The Evolution plugin 'Subject Threading' indicates if threading of messages should fall back to subject." What does it mean it falls back 'to subject'?
<Zykotic-K9> lemonsarecool, can you open a terminal?
<quibbler> lemonsarecool: i too
<dayo> Zykotic-K9, usser: oh, that's great, then! :-)
<Zykotic-K9> lemonsarecool, what happens if you ctrl-alt-backspace?
<redzheb> quibbler: but now I have other problem please see that http://paste.ubuntu.com/124581/
<Zykotic-K9> if the guy about Windows 7 WUBI is still around - looks like it can't be done http://www.ubuntu-news.net/2009/01/31/how-to-solve-windows-7-and-ubuntu-810-under-wubi-boot-problem/
<clem> hi
<redzheb> quibbler: but now I have other problem please see that http://paste.ubuntu.com/124581/
<melik> Hey guys is it possible that the ubuntu desktop could just display my home folder instead of /home/*/Desktop?
<hmw> melik: it is.
<redalpha> Noo!! still getting :  "Could not access CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again" when trying to install ubuntu install of windows
<Zykotic-K9> melik, it's possible, not sure why
<redalpha> any help? =/
<nosyc> when something takes a parameter like this: -i[r[-|0]]{@listfile|!wildcard}: Include filenames, what exactly is the syntax?
<melik> any idea how i can set nautilus to do that?
<disappearedng> how do I mount my second harddisk?
<Zykotic-K9> melik, Desktop is just set to HOME/Desktop folder right now
<Flannel> melik: http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?201-the-aristocratic-desktop-part-2-home-is-desktop  There's a gconf setting for it
<hmw> melik: there is a file somewhere in your home dir (probably .gnome) which lists roughly 6 directories. change your desktop entry there. (cant look, what file, because my ubuntu isnt up right now)
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, do you know what the dev address is?  ie /dev/sdb1
<rww> melik: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir in gconf-editor
<hunt577> Ok, I was installing ubuntu and then it said that it couldn't finish installing and to check the CD/DVD, then when I went to restart the computer my Windows Vista won't come up, just a black screen with a cursor
<disappearedng> Zykotic-K9 no, but how do I find that out?
<melik> thanks a ton guys
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, are they IDE or SATA drives
<hunt577> what do I need to do to get Vista back?
<melik> i was always sick of that Desktop folder :D
<jschall> how can i eliminate audio lag in flash?
<dayo> hunt577: sacrifice a virgin?
<disappearedng> SATA
<dayo> hunt577: try your vista recovery disk?
<hunt577> my computer didn't come with any Vista disk
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, both drives?
<disappearedng> yeah
<dayo> hunt577: maybe find someone who has a recovery disk. or try to reinstall ubuntu again
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, type "mount | grep sd" and let me know
<jschall> hunt577: i'd try a different ubuntu disk
<hunt577> it won't apparently since there is something wrong with CD....wish it wouldn't have wiped out my computer before it installed
<dayo> hunt577: get a new ubuntu CD?
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, each letter after sd<letter> is a different drive, and each number after sd<letter> is a partition
<dayo> hunt577: is it scratched up, or something?
<marko_> can someone please let me know how i can get awn to start on startup? i know i have to go in system - preferences - session but im not sure where the program is installed
<disappearedng> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro) and /dev/sda2 on /mount/350gb type ufs (rw,ufstype=ufs2)
<hunt577> no dayo
<hunt577> I didn;t think it was going to take away Vista
<jschall> hunt577: what exactly happens when you start the computer with no disk in the drive?
<hunt577> nothing really
<usser> marko-_-, just set it to custom and type avant-window-navigator in the command field
<hunt577> just a black screen with a cursor blinking
<jschall> hunt577: ok, can you boot from your current livecd?
<disappearedng> Zykotic-K9 /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro) and /dev/sda2 on /mount/350gb type ufs (rw,ufstype=ufs2)
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, you've lost your boot loader and i have no idea how to reinstall it in Windows 7 (couldn't even do it with Vista, but i think i could do it with XP)
<lemonsarecool> ok ok sooo guys
<lemonsarecool> i have no icons
<lemonsarecool> well
<lemonsarecool> yeahh
<lemonsarecool> halp?
<FloodBot2> lemonsarecool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martin_henry> lemonsarecool: go easy on that Enter key man
<lemonsarecool> sorry
<deadtech> Oh crazy.
<lemonsarecool> so can someone help?
<dayo> hunt577 Zykotic-K9 jschall: is there anything like Press F8 for Rescue Mode in Vista?
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, that's two partitions but only one drive
<jschall> hunt577: you can install the grub bootloader from the ubuntu livecd and get into windows that way.
<Zykotic-K9> dayo, don't know?
<giovani> dayo: there's no rescue mode if you can't load the operating system
<martin_henry> lemonsarecool: are you in ubuntu? what version? do you have gnome panels?
<vigo> lemonsarecool: Reboot and choose Restore, or \\
<disappearedng> Zykotic-K9 oh I am actually using Gparted and I got everything fixed thanks
 * dayo rushes to lemonsarecool's keyboard with a fire extinguisher to save the Enter key
<bullgard4> "The Evolution plugin 'Subject Threading' indicates if threading of messages should fall back to subject." Was bedeutet das: "Es fällt zurück auf Betreff"?
<bullgard4> "The Evolution plugin 'Subject Threading' indicates if threading of messages should fall back to subject." What does it mean it falls back 'to subject'?
<dayo> giovani: i see
<marko_> thanks usser
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, cool
<hunt577> ok jschall and I can get back into vista?
<martin_henry> lemonsarecool: you still there?
<giovani> dayo: what he needs is a vista install cd, or a recovery cd, or to install grub
<Flannel> bullgard4: Probably that it'll look for "Re: [old subject]" if theres not a proper in reply to header
<dayo> !paste | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> dayo: erm, pastebin doesn't apply in that case.
<jschall> hunt577: probably. depends what exactly happened and how you were trying to install ubuntu.
<dayo> giovani: yeah, or maybe look for a different ubuntu cd
<bullgard4> dayo: I did not flood the channel.
<jschall> hunt577: can you get into the livecd on the ubuntu disk?
<hunt577> yes
<hunt577> that will load
<dayo> bullgard4: Flannel: yeah, i saw that just now. sorry
<Dillizar> what was the command or the name of the package for nvidea drivers
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey does anyone know how to change ubuntus default configuration back and forth from gdm & kde4-kdm?
<jschall> hunt577: ok, are you in it now?
<hunt577> loadingm now
<deadtech> Hello folks, I have a question about TV-out on my laptop.
<Dillizar> !nvidea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea
<livingdaylight> if i get kernel panic can my laptop be rescued?
<dayo> !nvidia | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<louis`> how i can change my screen resolution in terminal
<bullgard4> Flannel: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<lemonsarecool> louis`, with xorg.conf
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, jschall if this helps??? Reinstall Grub after Windows Install / Boot off LiveCD / sudo grub / root (hd0,0) - setup (hd0) - exit
<Dillizar> lol dayo f*** miss spell :D
<louis`> where is that lemon
<Flannel> Rainium_Isotope_: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<louis`> in /etc/?
<Flannel> Dillizar: obfuscated swearing still is.  Please refrain from it.  Thanks
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: those numbers might be a bit different
<louis`> where is xorg.conf?
<hunt577> livecd loading now
<lemonsarecool> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zykotic-K9> jschall, YES!!!! very true
<livingdaylight> hello
<louis`> thanks
<livingdaylight> hello?
<Rainium_Isotope_> Flannel, and what if the default is kdm?
<jschall> hunt577: ok if i PM you? it's a bit crowded in here
<Zykotic-K9> jschall, but that's the steps!!!  Partitions could be differnt don't overwright something!!!
<livingdaylight> my laptop get kernel panic after i did dist-upgrade. Can it be rescued please?
<Dillizar> dayo the link doesnt work
<Flannel> Rainium_Isotope_: reconfiguring gdm should allow you to choose between display managers, regardless of whichever one you're on.  If not, try switching gdm to kdm (or kde4-kdm or whatever it is)
<Zykotic-K9> louis`, /etc/X11/
<Rainium_Isotope_> ok cool, but it wont delete any settings will it Flannel?
<Flannel> Rainium_Isotope_: Nah, you're just choosing which display manager to use
<livingdaylight> hallo?
<Rainium_Isotope_> awesome, thank you Flannel
<dayo> Dillizar: works for me :-/
<livingdaylight> my laptop get kernel panic after i did dist-upgrade. Can it be rescued please?
<vigo> livingdaylight: Use the Restore at boot, you can choose the previous kernel or whatever.
<livingdaylight> is this a diffficult question?
<deadtech> I looked at the link, I don't think I need that one.  My built-in laptop monitor works fine, and I even got the TV-out to display on my tv, but the tv only shows the bottom right 2/3rds of the screen.  Any ideas?
<hunt577> loaded livecd but geez, just a blank screen now
<livingdaylight> vigo, because i did upgrade from feisty all previous kernels are of the 8.10 variety
<usser> livingdaylight, try booting into older kernel
<jschall> hunt577: probably something wrong with the cd. try pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<livingdaylight> usser, as i said this doesn't resolve the problem
<usser> livingdaylight, the grub may report that kernels are blahblah(intrepid) but they are actually old ones unchanged
<livingdaylight> i can't even get into a #shell
<vigo> livingdaylight: That is why every OS suggests that regular backups are made of stable installs. Ubuntu and others have a restore feature in the boot or grub that can help that.
<mobodo_> anyone has set his IP to a static ip? I can't seem to get it right
<livingdaylight> please tell me how i can restore?
<usser> mobodo_, whats the problem?
<sear> hi I don't have root assess on my machine, I deleted the user that did
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey Flannel, it says they can run simultaneously, but to edit each of their init scripts, and disable something, u know anything about that?
<vigo> livingdaylight: Reboot. select the last stable kernel
<livingdaylight> usser, well, i chose older ones to try and it takes me to login screen where mouse is frozen
<usser> livingdaylight, if you didnt have a backup you can boot into livecd backup your /home and do a clean install
<vigo> or what usser said
<livingdaylight> usser, now that is helpful... thx i'll do that
<mobodo_> usser: when I use the Network Configuration tool it's not permanent, when I edit /etc/network/interfaces, I don't see eth0 in my ifconfig
<livingdaylight> vigo, thx, but as i said i tried your suggestion to no avail
<usser> mobodo_, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<jschall> i love how transmission gives ridiculously low ETAs even when it has a consistent amount of bandwidth. it said 9 minutes remaining literally 50 minutes ago and it's had a steady 160KB/s down since it started.
<sear> usser: I lost my root acsess :((
<livingdaylight> usser, how do i access my files on a hard drive from a live cd?
<jschall> and it's just barely finishing now
<usser> jschall, corrupt chunks may have caused that
<jschall> usser: failed DL: none.
<vigo> livingdaylight: I did the same thing, had to re-install once, once I used the restore, I do not know if that is still available after a kernel/distro upgrade.
<mobodo_> usser: http://pastebin.com/m3eae64a5
<Zykotic-K9> mobodo_, are you running ibex?
<usser> livingdaylight, you have to mount your ubuntu partition, look into /dev/ its usually sda1 or sda2
<livingdaylight> vigo, apparently not
<hunt577> ok jchall I am in the livecd now
<jschall> usser: it does this to me consistently, with everything i download. so annoying.
<The|Smurfanizer> Ok.. is there a way to get the tool bar back on this thing?
<bullgard4> ppq: Ein Ubuntu-Offzieller vermutet: Wenn dieses Plugin installiert und eingeschaltet ist und im Kopf der empfangenen E-Mail keine passende Zeile 'In reply to' findet, nimmt Evolution dafür den Inhalt der Zeile "Re: [old subject]".
<Zykotic-K9> mobodo_, my static seems to reset sometime after reboot for some reason.
<Flannel> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<livingdaylight> usser, i have to 'mount' ok-thx
<Flannel> Rainium_Isotope_: Why are you interested in having them both run?
<jschall> hunt577: ok, click applications, accessories, terminal
<mobodo_> Zykotic-K9: in my case, it's on every reboot
<usser> mobodo_, add auto eth0
<Zykotic-K9> mobodo_, ibex?
<livingdaylight> bullgard4, lol
<gaurav__> hello every one
<mobodo_> Zykotic-K9: not sure what that is, but "which ibex" returns nothing
<gaurav__> i m new to use this program
<gaurav__> can anyone tell
<livingdaylight> bullgard4, heisst der Ubuntu-Offizieller Tom Cruise?
<mobodo_> usser: before the iface eth0?
<gaurav__> wht is it all abt
<Rainium_Isotope_> because i will probably run kde4 desktop just as much as gnome
<livingdaylight> gaurav__, which program?
<sear> yukki scientology
<Zykotic-K9> mobodo_, what version of ubuntu are you using
<usser> mobodo_, yea
<gaurav__> Xchat livingday~
 * sear hates tom cruise
<hunt577> ok jschall I am there
<gaurav__> and thx for rep
<Flannel> !offtopic | livingdaylight, sear
<ubottu> livingdaylight, sear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<The|Smurfanizer> Grrr at Tom Cruise
<Rainium_Isotope_> flannel- because i will probably run kde4 desktop just as much as gnome
<mobodo_> usser: seems to have done it :)
<usser> livingdaylight, sudo mount /dev/sda[1-9] /mnt
<The|Smurfanizer> He used to be cool... and now he just sucks
<jschall> hunt577: type "sudo grub" (without the quotes)
<disappearedng> Any1 here knows how I can mount a ext2 extension to my system?
<Zykotic-K9> mobodo_, "cat /etc/issue" is it 8.10?
<Flannel> Rainium_Isotope_: Ah.  You can choose them (regardless of desktop manager) by going to "sessions" on that screen and chosing one.
<mobodo_> Zykotic-K9: yes
<hunt577> ok jschall done
<The|Smurfanizer> Any way to get the toolbar back?
<jschall> hunt577: you have a grub> prompt?
<Zykotic-K9> mobodo_, does your /etc/network/interfaces look like: auto lo
<Zykotic-K9> iface lo inet loopback
<Zykotic-K9> auto eth0
<Zykotic-K9> iface eth0 inet static
<Zykotic-K9> address 192.168.1.50
<Zykotic-K9> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot2> Zykotic-K9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hunt577> yes jschall
<gaurav__> hello livingdaylight
<gaurav__> i have just tired to add u to my frnds
<Rainium_Isotope_> Flannel: i know but it still inhibits you from doing certain things once youve reached the desktop in that environment if your running on the opposite configuration.
<gaurav__> did u get my request
<gaurav__> ?
<Flannel> Rainium_Isotope_: I've never heard anything like that.
<disappearedng> Zykotic-K9 hey I actually formatted it correctly but how do I still mount it now ? (sorry for troubling you again)
<livingdaylight> gaurav__, no, i did not. I try too to add you to my buddy list
<gaurav__> dnt knw how to add u
<Zykotic-K9> disappearedng, "mount /dev/sd?? /mnt" sorta thing?
<livingdaylight> gaurav__, don't worry about it... you are in my heart
<Rainium_Isotope_> Flannel: Like it wont let me adjust certain gnome settings if the default config is set as kde
<jschall> does anyone know grub setup better than i do?
<gaurav__> thx for tht
<The|Smurfanizer> Uhmm... anyone?
<gaurav__> same place u have got
<gaurav__> so now i get
<gaurav__> it
<gaurav__> this place is for all technical
<Zykotic-K9> jschall, what are you trying to do? with grub
<gaurav__> persons
<FloodBot2> gaurav__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louis`> what is the command to connect in terminal another account?
<quibbler> !enter | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: hunt577 needs to know what to type into the grub prompt to install grub and get windows vista booting
<Rainium_Isotope_> Flannel: well anyway thanks for the help, ill figure it out from here if i want to go any further. thanks again!
<disappearedng> yeah
<gaurav__> hey living day light did u read tht msg for my name,wht does tht mean?
<disappearedng> well how do I know what is the name of the /dev/sd??
<hunt577> I am at the grub prompt now
<The|Smurfanizer> v.v
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, jschall i'm not certain... is there any boot loader right now?
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, jschall or just flashing cursor right?
<Dillizar> how can i make that checking of the hdd at booting manually
<Flannel> Dillizar: You want to fsck the next time you boot?
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, there is a sort of autocomplet in grub... it's kinda neat
<prob> ㅇㄹㅇ
<prob> 움,,
<Dillizar> yes Flannel
<realsifo> helo all. i have a question. how to make repo in usb flashdics
<hunt577> flashing cursor next to grub
<Flannel> Dillizar: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, do you want to reinstall grub onto the MBR?
<hunt577> I need to be able to load up Vista
<Flannel> !ko | prob
<ubottu> prob: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Dillizar> thanks Flannel lemme try ;)
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: yes, he wants to
<hunt577> right now I can't and just get a blank screen when I power on my computer
<lemonsarecool> anybody know how to enable 32-bit color?
<realsifo> i need repo in ufd because my cd is broken
<hunt577> I am there now where it says grub, what comes next?
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, try tying "root (hd<press the tab key>" but cancel the line out (DO NOT PRESS ENTER)
<rww> !usb | realsifo
<ubottu> realsifo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nxmehta> i'm trying to use a usb webcam in a virtual machine... how do i make sure ubuntu isn't accessing it so it's available to the vm?
<quibbler> gaurav__: it means that when you say something here, type everything on ONE line and do not use the enter key until you are finished with what you wish to say...this is a support channel and if you only wish to chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, it sould autocomplete a little and show you the possible drives
<lemonsarecool> can i say penis?
<lemonsarecool> jeez
<realsifo> thanks
<lemonsarecool> be glad i asked
<rww> lemonsarecool: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#32-bit_color , and no, as far as I know you can't "enable" 32-bit color on Linux.
<hunt577> type in root and hit tab?
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: This is a support channel, please remain on topic.
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, like the TAB button on your keyboard, it should automatically type in probably "(hd0,0)" sorta thing
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, is your prompt a ">"?
<bamhm182> hey, I've been trying to make a file for the last hour or 2, but it's not letting me
<martin_henry> bamhm182: what kinda file?
<hunt577> it doesn't do anything
<bamhm182> http://pastebin.com/m5f118253
<bamhm182> dmg2img
<hunt577> just says root rootnoverify
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, is your prompt a ">"
<hunt577> no
<martin_henry> bamhm182 do you have build-essential?
<rww> !pm | lemonsarecool
<hunt577> what is the exact thing I should be typing in here?
<ubottu> lemonsarecool: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bamhm182> I just installed it
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, I thought you said you where in grub?
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: he is typing root and pressing tab, the autocomplete is suggesting 2 commands, root and rootnoverify.
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: he definitely is
<rww> lemonsarecool: and no, considering that 32-bit color essentially /is/ 24-bit color, I've never noticed a difference on Windows (which is the only place I've seen it).
<lemonsarecool> rww, jeez sorry
<bamhm182> Well, I installed it about 15 minutes ago
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, jschall I thought is was in grub?  but the grub prompt is a >
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: he wants to type "root (hd" then press tab
<lemonsarecool> so monitor's can't even really display 32-bit?
<lemonsarecool> monitors*
<rww> lemonsarecool: did you read the wikipedia link I sent you?
<jschall> no.
<jschall> lemonsarecool: they can't.
<martin_henry> bamhm182 try running as root (type "sudo" before the command)
<jschall> lemonsarecool: you want 24-bit color depth
<lemonsarecool> rww: what link...
 * rww facepalms
<lemonsarecool> ok ok i get it now
<lemonsarecool> oh that one
<bamhm182> martin_henry yeah, I tried that too, I've tried just about everything
<lemonsarecool> missed it.  sorry
<rww> lemonsarecool: whatever. 32-bit color depth is basically the same as 24-bit color depth. use 24-bit color depth. it works fine. fin.
<lemonsarecool> i get it!
<martin_henry> bamhm182 can you try to re-download? or can you get a different version of that program?
<mobodo_> once I have dd a drive to a file, is it possible to mount it from the file?
<lemonsarecool> oh what emerald theme to use....
<lemonsarecool> so many choices....
<jschall> lemonsarecool: please don't troll again in the future. it probably helped you get attention this time, but next time it's more likely to get you banned, and your issue won't be solved.
<hunt577> what should I do next?
<lemonsarecool> jschall: ?how did i troll
<bamhm182> martin_henry, I think the problem may be with vfdecrypt
<rww> mobodo_: sudo mount -o loop filename_of_file /path/to/mountpoint
<bamhm182> martin_henry this time it looks like it actually made the file
<mobodo_> rww: thanks :)
<Zykotic-K9> jschall, hunt577 i can't figure out if your at a bash prompt or the grub prompt?
<martin_henry> bamhm182 ok good
<jschall> lemonsarecool: hint: you got kicked for it.
<hunt577> I am at the grub prompt
<jschall> Zykotic-K9: he's clearly at the grub prompt
<bamhm182> martin_henry, when I type in sudo make install, it tells me this http://pastebin.com/m511b9bab
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, if you want to install grub to the MBR the line should look something like "root (hd0,0)" then press enter (step 1)
<lemonsarecool> jschall: well that was a kinda late response...
<Flannel> lemonsarecool: Please stay on topic
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, the next line is like "setup (hd0)"
<lemonsarecool>   /facepalm
<jschall> lemonsarecool: just some friendly advice.
<martin_henry> bamhm182 i'm not sure I can help, sorry
<Zykotic-K9> hunt577, then type "exit" (step 3 - last step)
<Cool_Nick> though check: I have compiled a new kernel and was wondering if I could just copy the new modules into an old initrd?
<bamhm182> alright, no problem, I'll try installing vfdecrypt and see what happens
<lemonsarecool> i have no desktop icons
<hunt577> Error 17: Cannot Mount Selected Partition
<lemonsarecool> files, folders, and launchers show up, but the trash, computer, network, and home icons that i enabled in gconf-editor don't
<lemonsarecool> louis` was gay
<prob> 아이이아ㅣ
<kalvin_> hi can someone help, im using a program called ushare to stream my movies, is there a way i can find out what the ip and port that its using?
<hateball> kalvin_: netstat
<Dillizar> it seems my sound doesnt work any more, and the startup music its one one sec and then STOP
<Dillizar> help :)
<hunt577> thanks for the help guys I will try to find some sort of restore CD I don't think I have one, hopefully my computer is not dead
<kalvin_> how can that help me? i dont see anything
<Zykotic-K9> kalvin_, from the man page it says ushare uses a random port above a certain number, but it can be set to run on a specified port
<Zykotic-K9> kalvin_, UPnP that's cool
<Dillizar> i have this all the time 'Audio output unavailable; the device is busy'
<Zykotic-K9> Dillizar, do you know what audio subsystem your running?  OSS is old and not too good with sharing, Alsa is better with sharing and Pulse seems to be the best.  YMMV
<bartmon1> Lol, audacity froze my box twice in a row now. couldn't even ssh in to kill it.
<Styles> Hey, I'm using Kubuntu (KDE 4.2) and I set a desktop setting ... and now my screens all black... and I don't know how to reset it back to normal ...
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, i think i have ALSA
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, how can i check what i am using
<Zykotic-K9> Dillizar, do you know if it's one app in particular that is stealing the audio?
<Cool_Nick> mkinitramfs is not making a bootable initrd for me.  Gets stuck at 'waiting for filesystem...'.  The kernel I compiled uses the same options as the ubuntu kernel (just newer version).  What should I do?
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, nope i just turn on the PC
<Zykotic-K9> Dillizar, so you have no audio at all?
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, nope when i started the start up song jammed
<Zykotic-K9> Dillizar, have you ever had sound?
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, yeah just before i installed Nvidia
<Zykotic-K9> Dillizar, nvidia would have installed or reconfigured your kernel, anything special about your sound card?
<[chr0n0s]> y0
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, its onboard :D
<natschil> hi, I have a problem with NetworkManager, I am using a mobile broadband card which I want to share to other computers. when i set the ipv4 settings to "shared to other computers" for a Wired connection, this works allright, but I can't access the other computers on the network. Suggestions?
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, standart AC97
<Dillizar> Zykotic-K9, intel i think
<Zykotic-K9> Dillizar, ya got the same sorta sound setup on two machines :)
<bamhm182> Whenever I type anything in in terminal, it says no file or directory exists
<natschil> Dillizar: have you tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<sezoom> morning , how may i list all the users who are connected using ssh?
<bamhm182> sudo: unable to execute ./vfdecrypt: No such file or directory
<bamhm182> I know for a fact that it does exist
<natschil> bamhm182: you need to make the file executable (e.g. "chmod 755 /path/to/file")
<rww> bamhm182: chmod +x vfdecrypt
<Dillizar> natschil, do ya know the name of the nvidia drivers so i can apt-get them
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, are you in that directory cause the ./ means right here
<natschil> Dillizar: well, how did you install them in the first place ?
<natschil> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bamhm182> Yeah, I'm there
<redzheb> anybody help. I installed oss driver and now when i cheked for my sound card it's tell me that no found sound card. Please help. How i can install my sound card
<Dillizar> natschil, WELL hardware drivers
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, did you set it executable as natschil suggested?
<bamhm182> also, I typed in chmod +x vfdecrypt and it didn't work
<redzheb> anybody help. I installed oss driver and now when i cheked for my sound card it's tell me that no found sound card. Please help. How i can install my sound card
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, (SORRY) but didn't i suggest that it might not be a good idea to install that like an hour ago (SORRY kinda funny if it is though)
<Dillizar> something is wrong with sudo lshw -C video my graphic card is not 32bit
<Zykotic-K9> redzheb, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling "alsa-base" from Synaptic?
<bamhm182> I also tried chmod 755 /path/to/file as per natschil's suggestion
<bamhm182> didn't work
<bamhm182> This computer hates me...
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, wait a sec what is the full path?
<bamhm182> /home/bamhm182/Desktop/vfdecrypt-linux/vfdecrypt
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, what is vfdecrypt? vf sounds like virtual filesystem?
<bamhm182> not exactly sure
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, LOL your trying to get files off an ipod or iphone
<bamhm182> I'm trying to get the iPhone SDK installed on Ubuntu and I was trying to install dmg2img and than it kept giving me errors about vfdecrypt
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, sorry man i have zero experience with an apple stuff, especially iphone/ipod stuff - don't own any...
<bamhm182> alright
<bamhm182> Too bad I don't have 100k to blow on a mac ><
<bamhm182> I've been trying since Wednesday to get access to the iPhone SDK,,,
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, ehhh i prefer linux to be honest - don't get me wrong Apples are sexy, my ex use to have on, i installed x and install a quasi-ports tree ala: freebsd very neat stuff.  but i still prefer linux :)
<bamhm182> I'm really don't like Macs, but I really want to mess with the iPhone SDK
<Zykotic-K9> bamhm182, i think iphones are very cool, probably the best phone on the market, but i'm also really hopeful for the Google G1
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bamhm182> Yeah, I got an iPod Touch last week, almost haven't put it down since I got it
<natschil> bamhm182: well, I wouldn't think that you can just "execute" random files from the iphone, as you'll probably need the iphone kernel to do this.
<rdw200169> bamhm182, it has some pretty fun games :)
<bamhm182> I know
<bamhm182> I've looked into it
<bamhm182> Indeed it does rdw
<Flannel> bamhm182, rdw200169, natschil: mind taking this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<bamhm182> You need to make the game, than pay $100 and you get a license that lets you put it on the iPod/Phone than you can use it
<natschil> If you really do want to execute this file, doing something like using sudo chmod 755 <path to file> might help, as I'm not sure about whether you have the permissions to do so
<natschil> Flannel : sure
<bamhm182> Flannel, no problem
<mostafa> hi
<mostafa> how can install tar file
<ziroday`> !compile | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<natschil> anyway, I have another question: Is there a way to share internet connetions using nm but still be able to access the computers you are sharing the internet to?
<Zykotic-K9> mostafa, a tar file is a compress file (sorta, not really compress at all), from the terminal you can use "tar -xvf file.tar" to extract it, but be careful if there are lots of files inside
<mgolisch> its an archive..
<Cool_Nick> How do I copy files from directory a to directory b using directory c as a reference for which files to copy (must be recurrsive and keep links as links)?
<huwenfeng> hello, i got a HP 6530s laptop, with Intel 7370, and GMA 4500 on board graphic card. and my problem is that : " when i use "Movie Player" or "MPlayer" to play movies , the screen goes black, and the system just do not response any more. I can only Press The Power key to let the system down, and then restart the computer. But when i use the RealPlayer to play rmvb movies, it's all right! and what's more. In my Windows in  VMware, when i use Kmplayer to 
<Zykotic-K9> Cool_Nick, that's beyond my scripting abilities but good luck (it's that using directory c as a reference) that makes thinks more difficult
<huwenfeng> OH, i am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, and when i use the Hardware Test, when comes to the Graphics Card Test, the system crashes. How can i solve this!
<Cool_Nick> Zykotic-K9, I was hoping some utilitie would do that like rsync or some advanced copy command
<Zykotic-K9> huwenfeng, <joke>don't do the Hardware Test
<huwenfeng>  hello, i got a HP 6530s laptop, with Intel 7370, and GMA 4500 on board graphic card. and my problem is that : " when i use "Movie Player" or "MPlayer" to play movies , the screen goes black, and the system just do not response any more. I can only Press The Power key to let the system down, and then restart the computer. But when i use the RealPlayer to play rmvb movies, it's all right! and what's more. In my Windows in  VMware, when i use Kmplayer to
<Zykotic-K9> Zykotic-K9, it's that comparing with directory c thing that messes it up???
<rww> !repeat > huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng, please see my private message
<magnetron> Cool_Nick→ maybe you could first do a rsync copy from c to b, then do an rsync update on the files in b by syncing from directory a?
<Borgon> hello, is there a way to make google show only 1 domain per slot? it keeps showing same domain just diff links.
<Cool_Nick> magnetron, Im trying to read how to do that now...never really used rsync before
<magnetron> Borgon→ we don't provide support for google here. you are asking in the #ubuntu channel.
<Borgon> i figured that, and why cant u just answer the question
<Borgon> stop being a ahole
<Acyd> lol
<hmw> There seems to be a problem, when your extended partition is not the last entry (hda3 instead of hda4): (Ubuntu 8.10) hda1(ntfs) hda2(ntfs) hda3(EXT.PART) hda4(ext3) hda5(swap) hda6(ext3) hda7(ext3) - can I make Ubuntu see hda4 automatically? I can mount it in the shell. (my IDE drives show as sda of course) Mounting hda4 manually to /media/somename does not work really (doesnt appear on desktop, or shows "/")
<Flannel> !attitude | Borgon
<ubottu> Borgon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bamhm182> http://pastebin.com/m6c4b307
<bamhm182> anyone know why terminal refuses to see ANYTHING?
<Borgon> ok up tight mofos
<Acyd> bamhm182, is your monitor turned on?
<bamhm182> lol
<Flannel> Borgon: This is a help channel for Ubuntu, please respect that.
<Acyd> By see you mean show you graphically or find things?
<Guest87511> #psychedelic
<Zykotic-K9> hmw, if you mount something from the terminal it doesn't show up on the destkop, it show up where you mounted it /media/somename (that also requires the /media/somename to exist)
<Acyd> Zykotic-K9, interesting, didn't notice that!
<bamhm182> I mean find things, for EVERYTHING that I type in, it says it doesn't exist
<Acyd> type ls
<Acyd> See anything?
<rww> bamhm182: pastebin the output of "ls -la", please
<bamhm182> yes, stuff happened
<bamhm182> http://pastebin.com/m66f4f43c
<bamhm182> there it is rww
<Squynti> hello I have two computers here as othe other computer is dual booting windows with ubuntu however i ve encountered problems here that there are two seperate ones are: ubuntu cannot find one specific file to get it installed and, somehow ubuntu messed up the windows partition by hiding it...
<rww> bamhm182: I meant in the same directory that you did the command before
<Squynti> anyone could care enuff to help me out?
<bamhm182> alright
<bamhm182> sorry
<bamhm182> http://pastebin.com/m1a97a9e8
<bamhm182> there it is rww
<yoyit2> i have a folder called Allgrey.tar that i downloaded as a icon theme. how do i install it?
<crdlb> yoyit2: icon themes can be dragged into the Appearance preferences window
<GeneralGustav> If im doing a bunch of piping do i need to specify sudo per segment?!?
<GeneralGustav> For instance, blah | blah | blah
<Flannel> GeneralGustav: yes.
<GeneralGustav> Ahhhhhh that'll be my problem. hehehe.
<GeneralGustav> Thanks
<Flannel> GeneralGustav: and if you need to output to a file (>) use `| sudo tee` instead (or >> becomes | sudo tee -a)
<yoyit2> crdlb: it says its not a valid them file
<bamhm182> did you get that link rww?
<crdlb> yoyit2: ok, manually extract it with file-roller
<GeneralGustav> Flannel, Cool, thanks for the tip! Im trying to turn a clonezilla backup into an img.
<rww> bamhm182: what's the output of "file vfdecrypt" (again, in that directory)
<yoyit2> crdlb: im REALLY new to ubuntu (x vista user) how do i do all this? walkthtough?
<crdlb> yoyit2: you can put it in ~/.icons so that you see the following layout: ~/.icons/THEME_NAME/XXxYY/ (there should be several size directories at this level)
<bamhm182> rrw, http://pastebin.com/m5eb759bc
<bamhm182> *rww
<crdlb> yoyit2: maybe I should take a look :) Where did you find this icon theme?
<rww> bamhm182: give me a minute or two, i'm gonna test something.
<yoyit2> crdlb: http://sudosys.be/?q=fully_transparent_ubuntu
<Squynti> no one seem to understand myproblem?
<bamhm182> alright
<bullgard4> How can I use an Evolution adressbook on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer on another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer in the same LAN?
<GeneralGustav> Flannel, Gah, its being a pain...  Its asking me for my pw but ntfsclone gets in the way... Is there anyway of sudoing the entire string in one go?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, i kinda understand your problem but messing with boot tables can be very messy (especially across irc)
<Flannel> GeneralGustav: You could.  Or you can `sudo -i` and open a root shell (and then 'exit' once you're done)
<GeneralGustav> Flannel, I think i'll do that.
<Dillizar> my nvidia druvers are in use but still 640x480 an ideas
<GeneralGustav> Flannel, Thanks
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, is it that grub can't boot windows anymore?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: ok i appreciate if you helpme as I'll be careful and I can explain to you  as much depth as I can s'alrite with you?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: actually i do see grub prompt
<Squynti> let me go in that os right now...
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, when the computer first starts up?  do you see any choices?
<GeneralGustav> YESSS It works.
<Shay26> Hello , I need help please , i would like to play wmv movie on Ubuntu , but it seems the sound have delay ?
<crdlb> yoyit2: I see what happened
<GeneralGustav> Flannel, Thanks! Also, I just thought, If I wanted to, I could turn it into a shell script and sudo that, right?
<Cool_Nick> How do I force an rsync if the files aren't newer?
<yoyit2> crdlb: so how can i get this to work?
<crdlb> yoyit2: .tar is an archive (a collection of files in a single file), which is then compressed (.gz)
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: do you mean boot menu? windows -> ubuntu? yes
<crdlb> yoyit2: you need to rename the original .gz file you got from the website to .tar.gz
<nbenton> is on average 300mb of ram usage good? x.X
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, and what happens for each?
<crdlb> otherwise, gnome gets confused
<yoyit2> crdlb: then once ive renamed it, then it will work to drag and drop it into appearence pref?
<rww> bamhm182: okay, so "sudo ./vfdecrypt" gives you that "unable to execute" error?
<crdlb> yoyit2: yeah
<rww> bamhm182: when you run it inside the dmg2img-1.3 directory?
<rww> bamhm182: because I just downloaded http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/download.pl?dmg2img-1.3.tar.gz , untarred it, installed the libssl-dev and zlib1g-dev packages, ran make inside the dmg2lib-1.3 directory, and then did "sudo ./vfdecrypt" and it worked fine.
<bamhm182> rww, it says sudo: unable to execute ./vfdecrypt: No such file or directory
<yoyit2> crdlb: so i renamed the folder from ALLGREY.tar to ALLGREY.tar.gz and it still just flots away when i drag and drop into the Appearance Preferences
<Squynti> well initally, after ubuntu installed, i could boot both just fine until the last boot into ubuntu as it was asking me to find (find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst     error 15: file not found then i somewhat fiddle a bit afterwards in the grub before rebotin into windows then...
<Zykotic-K9> rww what's the output of ls -l vfdecrypt
<rww> Zykotic-K9: -rwxr-xr-x 1 robert robert 21625 2009-03-01 00:47 vfdecrypt
<Squynti> I get into windows error such as autochk program not found skipping autocheck
<Squynti> !!!
<rww> Zykotic-K9: that's fresh off the "make" command. No chmod needed.
<bamhm182> where did you find libssl-dev and zlib1g-dev?
<DarkKnight> can anyone help in this discussion.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083335
<crdlb> yoyit2: no, the original .gz from deviantart
<bamhm182> I looked in the package manager and can't find them
<rww> bamhm182: they're in the repositories. sudo apt-get install libssl-dev and zlib1g-dev
<rww> bamhm182: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<yoyit2> crdlb:  ??
<Zykotic-K9> rww, ?
<rww> Zykotic-K9: what?
<bamhm182> 8.10
<crdlb> yoyit2: http://amadme.deviantart.com/art/ALLGREY-79798529
<Zykotic-K9> rww i have no idea, sorry.
<crdlb> yoyit2: the file you get when you click download there
<rww> bamhm182: they're both in Intrepid's main repository.
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, could you do me a favour and start any responses directed at my with my Handle typeing "Zy" then pressing tab might autocomplete it
<bamhm182> http://pastebin.com/d40a526e3 rww, it says that
<bamhm182> brb, I need new batteries
<Squynti> <Zykotic-K9>  Im on mirc (which I really hate) and iot wouldnt work but Illkeep in mind
<rww> bamhm182: firstly, you don't need the "and" there ;). secondly, that error means you have another package manager open. close any synaptic windows you see.
<Squynti> is this ok?
<bamhm182> whoops
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, that grub error about error 15 usually means that it can't see even your root partion, if you boot off the live cd can you see both partitons
<bamhm182> sorry, I'm tired ><
<bamhm182> that works
<yoyit2> crdlb: thx
<zertyuio> hi there
<crdlb> yoyit2: even though that file's extension, is .gz, it's really a .tar.gz
<zertyuio> i cant to able to boot correctly to my ubuntu
<zertyuio> i got a black screen
<bamhm182> alright, got those installed, now what rww?
<zertyuio> doing startx
<zertyuio> nothing change
<zertyuio> have i reinstall ubuntu completly  ?
<bamhm182> still says it doesn't exist
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: actually Im not too sure of the last part whatyou said... but im  goin to assume that I dont see it because I dont know of it
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: also I'd have to assume that ubuntu had hidden my windows partition somehow??
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, just so i'm clear - can you boot into windows right now?
<rww> bamhm182: then I ran the "make" command from the dmg2img directory.
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: no
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, i've never heard of hidden partition really.  can you get into ubuntu right now then?
<yoyit2> crdlb: yea thx. u know how Xchat has a transparency option, how the border of the window is solid, but the background to the window is transparent, how can i do this with the reest of my theme????
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: as I mentioned i received the windows error : autochk program not found skipping autocheck
<harlemdavvey> hey guys, i have a quick question: will my cd burner work with ubuntu 8.10 if i always had problems with it even when i was in Windows xp?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, and ubuntu can you get into it?
<zertyuio> hello
<bamhm182> rww, it made it like it was supposed to that time
<zertyuio> noone helops
<zertyuio> ???
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: technically I can go into ubuntu but only at grub prompt
<zertyuio> i got a black screen
<zertyuio> i cant to able to boot correctly to my ubuntu
<zertyuio> have i reinstall ubuntu completly  ?
<rww> harlemdavvey: I assume that would depend on what's wrong with your CD burner. If it's broken hardware-wise, I'd assume not.
<crdlb> yoyit2: that can only be done if the application supports it
<bamhm182> now I ran dmg2img -i image.dmg -o newimage.img and it looks like it's thinking about it
<harlemdavvey> rww: well, it always had some problems but it depended on windows xp
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, so that's really a no unfortunatly.  you have no working os to actually make any changes, except the grub prompt - so we need to make it boot into something.
<rww> bamhm182: huzzah
<yoyit2> crdlb: but there arnt any transparency themes? the one on the link i sent you http://sudosys.be/?q=fully_transparent_ubuntu doesnt work for me
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: so what am I to do now?
<aperson> I have this script running every minute as root, why won't my computer shutdown?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124614/
<harlemdavvey> rww: i'm not expecting to have it working with ubuntu but i'm just asking if it's possible to "predict" if it will be working good in linux without trying it
<bamhm182> Now hopefully it finishes working, thanks for your help rww :)
<bamhm182> Archive successfully decompressed as  newimage.img :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<georgeaf> hey guys, can i use the new kernel with intrepid ?
<rww> bamhm182: you're welcome! Glad I could help :)
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, there is a way to edit the lines in grub so we can try poining it to different drives, hold one sec
<harlemdavvey> georgeaf: sure!
<rww> georgeaf: which "new kernel"? what version?
<rww> harlemdavvey: Again, it depends on what's wrong with it, so no.
<georgeaf> 2.6.28
<georgeaf> it's not there for interpid in the repositories
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, are you or can you get to your grub prompt?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: I searched the web about autochk issue and said it had been hidden somehow for my case from ubuntu cuz I accidently messed something up... forgot what command I made it happen cuz I got into windows just fine while ubuntu installed
<crdlb> yoyit2: that link has you use compiz to make the entire window transparent, which causes the text to be transparent, not just the background
<rww> georgeaf: You could theoretically install the Jaunty package of 2.6.28, but that's a Bad Idea and might break your Ubuntu system, so we don't support that.
<rww> georgeaf: as far as I know, Intrepid isn't going to get an official update to 2.6.28, though.
<crdlb> yoyit2: you can do that; it's just not ideal as it reduces legibility
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9:
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, are you at the grub menu?
<georgeaf> rww: so i should download another ubuntu cd just for getting a new kernel ? something's wrong here
<yoyit2> crdlb: i know, but in compiz, it doenst give me the option for transparency
<shepherd> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: uhm actually im in some kind of find lines in there so I guess I wud say yes for grub prompt
<harlemdavvey> rww: i hasn't something wrong.. i mean.. in windows xp, it had some problems with the software because when the software knew that the amount of bytes to burn was more than a certain size, then the content of the disc was deleted during the burning session.. and the cd had to be thrown away:) so.. i don't know..it probably doesn't have some problems the cd burner itself
<rww> georgeaf: Ubuntu does not upgrade stable releases with new kernel versions, because that's kinda the whole point of stable releases.
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, ummm, not entirely sure what you mean....  do you see choices like "Ubuntu 8.xx ..." and Windows?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: Im in grub prompt there right now...
<bamhm182> any idea how I can install it now rww?
<crdlb> yoyit2: ah, they moved it into Opacity, Brightness & Saturation
<harlemdavvey> rww: can it be that a cd burner can work good with a certain OS and bad with another?
<yoyit2>  oh ok
<yoyit2> crdlb: oh ok
<bamhm182> I've got the file as an .img and I've got it extracted
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, grub prompt? does your prompt look like a > , what do you see?
<rww> harlemdavvey: it's possible, yes.
<yoyit2> crdlb:  off topic, but emerald never works for me, it always frezes and/or doenst ever change the theme
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: right now grub>_
<crdlb> yoyit2: yeah, it's basically abandonware
<harlemdavvey> rww: what would you suggest me to use to burn my discs on ubuntu 8.10? i've tried brasero yesterday but it had some problem when i wanted to add mp3s to the compilation (logically.. xD)
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, OK, you really are at a grub prompt!
<zeltak> Hi guys...anyone using remind on his computer by any chance?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: yes apparently so
<yoyit2> crdlb: sorry what?? its abbandond?
<rww> !burning | harlemdavvey: brasero works fine for me. Try one of these, maybe?
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: brasero works fine for me. Try one of these, maybe?: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<crdlb> yoyit2: it hasn't been developed in quite a while
<DarkKnight> help in this discussion  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083335
<famicom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/285562
<harlemdavvey> rww: thanks so much i'll give this programs a try;)
<yoyit2> crdlb: hmm
<famicom> goddamn that's fucking stupid
<rww> !ohmy > famicom
<ubottu> famicom, please see my private message
<yoyit2> crdlb: whats another way to change the theme?
<famicom> is tis steve tard an actual packager?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, but you shouldn't really see this?  and this is why helping you in this mater is so difficult - I can't see what your seeing and I don't want to mess up your paritions...  but grub is very messed up right now for you.
<zeltak> anyone knows if you can get remind to pop up a gui window?
<harlemdavvey> what is the best burning program to burn mp3s on ubuntu?
<rww> famicom: Yes... yes he is.
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: shouldn't see this what?  at least what you have totell me and I ll consider the risk ok?
<rww> famicom: now. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<nbenton> Hmm. I'm trying to remove the graphical interface on my server now. apt-get remove gnome should work, right?
<jmpsoftware> do u have K3b
<famicom> yeah, why is ubuntu run my complete fucking morons?
<jmpsoftware> if no download it
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: and not to worry I can't sue you for this lol
<jmpsoftware> it 's the best
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, give me a sec... reading
<bamhm182> rww, it says run sudo apt-get install xar in terminal on this tutorial, but I'm not sure how, I typed in apt-get and it refused
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: care to share it?
<harlemdavvey> jmpsoftware: are you telling that to me?
<rww> famicom: watch your language. This is a family-friendly channel.
<famicom> bamhm182 does xar even exist in any of the repos
<bamhm182> nevermind, I was being stupid, got it
<livingdaylight> usser, hi... i'm in my laptop with live-usb but can't transfer anything over to my external hard drive. No Permission it keeps telling me.
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, ok, your right, i should say searching instead of reading :)
<jmpsoftware> yes
<famicom> livingdaylight is it mounted as readonly
<crdlb> yoyit2: if you don't use emerald, you can change the window border theme in Appearance
<harlemdavvey> livingdaylight: what are your privileges in the system?
<livingdaylight> famicom, seems so, but how do i change it?
<harlemdavvey> jmpsoftware: ok;)
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, what's happens with "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<famicom> livingdaylight what does your fstab say
<famicom> or mtab
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: k
<livingdaylight> famicom, how do i read that?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, "Error 15: File not found." i bet LOL
<famicom> cat /etc/mtab
<famicom> Zykotic-K9 you nuked your partition and now grub wont start
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: you got that right...
<Zykotic-K9> famicom, not me, i'm not the one with the problem
<livingdaylight> famicom, i did gksudo nautilus in a terminal and hoped that would give me the permissions to transfer files over
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, do you have an ubuntu livecd?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: hope he's joking about nuking...
<famicom> no, i'm not
<famicom> you destroyed the grub config file and now it's cluetarded about how it should boot what
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, we need some way of seeing if there are actually partitions left on your drive
<Squynti> famicom: and now its actually "dead"?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: yes I do understamd
<famicom> Squynti not really, restoring /boot/grub/menu.list should be fine
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, it can be fixed if you have a live cd
<DarkKnight> please participate in this dicussion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083335
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: i do have live cd matter of afact
<famicom> livingdaylight what filesystem does your esternal drive have
<Squynti> famicom: regardless of that it seem can't find that particular file
<famicom> yeah no shit
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, well get her spinnin'
<quibbler> !virtualbox | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rww> famicom: for the third time, swearing is not permitted in this channel.
<DarkKnight> quibbler; is PUEL a non-free version
<famicom> can you provide me a list of banned words?
<Myrtti> famicom: cursing.
<famicom> !?
<quibbler> DarkKnight: puel>
<Squynti> ha ha
<Myrtti> famicom: this channel is meant to be fit for all ages
<quibbler> *?
<Myrtti> famicom: from 5 to 90
<livingdaylight> famicom, does it have to have a filesystem? prolly ext3 not sure
<famicom> so, i'm not posting porn links?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: it's in the drive if thats whatyou speak of?
<bamhm182> rww, I've got 2 folders, iPhone SDK.mpkg and Packages, and About iPhone SDK.pdf, and idea how to install it on Ubuntu?
<DarkKnight> quibbler;?
<famicom> livingdaylight ok what does fdisk -l say
<Myrtti> famicom: unless you want to be kicked and probably banned too (since you now can't claim you did it by accident)
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, this whole time?  what if it isn't in the drive?
<quibbler> DarkKnight: puel? means?
<Answer|28> hey, im hoping someone here is familiar with aircrack and installing programs. I used apt-get to install it. I installed the driver for it as well "ipwraw" , removed the previous module and loaded ipwraw ..how can i tell if its loaded properly?
<rww> bamhm182: I know next to nothing about Apple stuff, so I'm probably not the right person to ask :/
<bamhm182> rww, iPhoneSDK.mpkg and Packages are the names of the folders
<DarkKnight> quibbler;personal edition
<famicom> i have tourrette's you insensitive clod
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: I don't know...=-(
<Squynti> maybe Ive overlooked?
<bamhm182> shoot. Got this far but have no idea how to continue >< oh well...
<bamhm182> google knows all
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, LOL try rebooting without the CD in the drive
<livingdaylight> famicom, /dev/sdb1
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, you also don't have any usb drives attached to your computer do you?
<quibbler> DarkKnight:read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox  you can download it from: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Cool_Nick> How many rows and columns is linux console by default?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: actually ive done that without the Cd the other day and does not give me any different result but ill again but thi stime what am I expect it to do?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: no usb that is
<hmw> Cool_Nick 25(?) x 80. you can change the command in the launcher (menu) "gnome-terminal --geometry=100x35"
<Cool_Nick> hmw, thanks
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, ok so is your boot order not set to automatically boot from cd then?  if it isn't then lets just start the livecd like boot off the cdrom.
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: ah, why didnt i think of that... let me try this
<Neggy> good morning everyone
<jmpsoftware> hi
<quibbler> !hi | jmpsoftware:
<ubottu> jmpsoftware:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Neggy> ok now i must work on my tf2 serer;s..always fun
<jmpsoftware> thanks
<livingdaylight> famicom, ?
<Neggy> anyone have epierence with souremod running in just bash with the HLDS?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: invaild system disk error
<Neggy> expierence*
<jmpsoftware>  quibbler what release do u use ?
<quibbler> jmpsoftware: 8.04
<bullgard4> How can I use an Evolution adressbook on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer on another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer in the same LAN?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: disregard that
<jmpsoftware> ok the heron
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, ? "invalid system disk" tell me you have a floppy disk drive?
<Until_It_Sleeps> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Neggy> 8.1.0
<Neggy> 8.10*
<jmpsoftware> I used it before migrate on 8.10
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: I changed the boot process to cd at top (first) but at no go as itseemed
<Neggy> sry
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, are u sure that's a livecd?
<Dillizar> my sound doesnt work :(
<rww> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dillizar> k
<Neggy> Remember Google is your friend
<BrixSat> Morning ;D
<Neggy> Morning
<livingdaylight> is anyone my friend?
<Dillizar> i dont have sound when i play for ex amarok say that my sound card i busy
<BrixSat> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 and i dont have wifi :(
<jmpsoftware> Dillizar do you heard a sound when u log in ?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: that what it says on the cd...
<livingdaylight> why is it i cannot copy anything over to my external hard drive?
<Dillizar> jmpsoftware, just a lil then the sound got jammed
<livingdaylight> im in livecd via usb trying to rescue my /home partition
<bamhm182> 8.10 is intrepid, right?
<rww> bamhm182: yes
<Neggy> Did u mount the external drive?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, where you able to boot off this same cd to install from???  i'll brb, but i gotta take the dog for a walk.
<bamhm182> alright, thanks rrw
<livingdaylight> Neggy, u talking to me?
<Neggy> Yes
<livingdaylight> then please use name autocomplete so that i know
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: where or were?
<Neggy> sry not use to using xchat atm been a while. my ubuntu box has been down lol
<livingdaylight> Neggy, i just plugged the external hard drive into the laptop which the livecd reads
<jmpsoftware> ok you must launch an audio file with another soft
<jmpsoftware> like vlc
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: Im guessing its were...and yea i have two cd drives and I know which one I used it install it
<livingdaylight> Neggy, the computer sees external usb hd but the problem is when i transfer or copy over i don't have permission
<BrixSat> where can i view installed hardware?
<rww> BrixSat: lsusb, lspci, and lshw
<Neggy> hmm
<Neggy> lemme look
<Neggy> i had the ssame issuie with my USB thumbdrive
<Neggy> issue*
<rww> livingdaylight: what format is the external hard drive using?
<livingdaylight> rww, i dunno
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: Ok, I had to manually boot into the Cd and Im in the install window on its own...
<Neggy> libingdaylight: look here. http://www.jarrodgoddard.com/linux-web-hosting/mounting-an-external-usb-drive-in-linux
<BrixSat> rww:  im having problem instaling a wifi card on a laptop :(
<livingdaylight> rww, but it already has a ton of other files on it . I've used it sccessflly in the past to tranfer things to and from on ubuntu installs
<rww> !wireless | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dillizar> is there any way i can reinstall ubuntu ! without removing the home folder and puting it on a another partition
<celeritas> Dillizar: by copying everything to another partition/disk
<celeritas> Dillizar: well, copying all of /home
<livingdaylight> Neggy, but laptop has no problem detecting the external usb hard drive. You suggesting i still need to 'mount' it?
<Dillizar> i know that celeritas but i am searching for a simpler way
<Neggy> perhaps. i'm trying to remembet how I did it
<Neggy> don't mind mt typing. I'm still half asleep
<Neggy> my*
<celeritas> Dillizar: that's the simplest way, really. There are partition resize tools, but that sounds dangerous and not easier
<Mike4x4> helloo
<quibbler> !who | Neggy
<ubottu> Neggy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yoyit2> how do i get my dual core to boot faster?
<Neggy> =P
<Mike4x4> anyone good at advanced web  coding
<Neggy> Gotcha
<shay27m> Hello , I need help please , i am using Pidgin MSN , pidgin crash sometimes when i send msgs ?
<Neggy> brb coffee
<Mike4x4> if somone is good at web coding please private me i need to ask a question
<Dillizar> celeritas, can i make a lil partition for the new ubuntu and then merge them :P
<celeritas> Dillizar: merge?
<Dillizar> the two partitions in one :)
<celeritas> Dillizar: well, if you want to use LVM/RAID0, you're gonna have to do some copying data around
<Dillizar> damn
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I can't ping _anything_ via eth1 .... although I can detect some pc's with arp -an ... cannot ping them
<celeritas> Dillizar: what's your partition setup?
<LimeBurst> what does floodbot do?
<Dillizar> celeritas, i have only one
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, you still there?  are you at the desktop of the livecd?
<celeritas> Dillizar: okay, do you have any other disks available?
<Myrtti> LimeBurst: live and learn :-)
<Dillizar> yeah i think i have lil 40gb around here
<Neggy> wooo 50% done
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: Im still here and Now I understand what am I gonna do, thanks toyou as im in the partition dialog box atthe moment....but Im considering aborting it so I can fix the next problem
<genesis> If my psyhical RAM is 4GB, is there even a point to having a swap?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, should i ask?  what is "the next" problem?
<celeritas> Dillizar: is it internal/fast? if not, you'll want to partition the disk and copy it back again after reinstall
<Myrtti> genesis: if you plan to hibernate your computer
<genesis> Myrtti: it'll actually be used as a server.
<celeritas> Dillizar: if it is, you just copy once, and mount it as /home
<Myrtti> genesis: in that case, no
<genesis> That's what I thought.
<Dillizar> celeritas, k i can do that
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: You don't have to haha but I want my windows back and I'd guess you wudnt helpme with this one/
<LimeBurst> Myrtti//is it a defense solution for channel terror?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, also is this a live cd or an install cd?
<genesis> Thanks for the clarification, Myrtti.
<bullgard4> How can I use an Evolution adressbook on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer on another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer in the same LAN?
<Myrtti> LimeBurst: something like that
<Squynti> liveCD I guess is there a difference?
<LimeBurst> thanks
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, livecd give you an ubuntu desktop, install cds just give you an install
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, cause i really wanted a live cd, not to restart the install in anyway, but there are tools we can use on the livecd
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: lety me verify it
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, do you see icons? and the "Applications / Places / System" menu at the top?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: it seem says liveCD
<Squynti> no
<Squynti> it showing the partition dialog box right now
<Stevethepirate> I have 2 network cards, planning to NAT them... but for now, I can't ping _anyone_ on my local subnet [connected to eth1] from the gateway, nor can they ping the GW ... although with arp -an I can see them...
<Stevethepirate> And help/ideas?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, what does the cd say on it?  is this an ubuntu cd?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, what version?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: 8.04 and yes its ubuntu... why else I be in this channel? =-)
<Dillizar> how can i check if i am using alsa or oss?
<celeritas> Dillizar: you're using ALSA unless you installed OSS. Trust me, you'd know
<Dillizar> and where i can find the alsa config file :)
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, just making sure.  i don't remember the cd bringing up the partition dialogure right away though???
<celeritas> Dillizar: /etc/asound.conf (apparently this can be used with oss for bluetooth devices, though)
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: not right away actually its a seven part installation as im in 4th of the 7
<celeritas> Dillizar: what are you trying to do? I never needed to configure asound.conf
<Squynti> whewreas partition
<Dillizar> celeritas, well i want my sound back :P it doesnt work any more :(
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, did you start the install after the cd started?
<celeritas> Dillizar: since when? an upgrade? a reboot? just stopped at random?
<inzi> hello everyone
<Gartral> i can't get sound under wine, i have 2 sound cards, the one that works, and the intergarated one that doesn't...
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: i guess so after startin from the "liveCD"
<Lincid> Squynti: What exactly are you wanting to do/trying to do? ;)
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, like the cd started and you clicked an icon on the desktop like "install ubuntu"???
<Cyclist> Hello, all; my pc does not play CD's when I boot into Ubuntu [it works fine on WinXP, though... {I have a recent dual-boot system with Wubi}]: I simply inserted the music CD into the tray expecting the pc to play it as usual and was surprised to find that not one of the available media players could do much with it [I noticed that the file type came up as ''wma'' instead of ''cda'']; I wonder if anyone on-line now has experienced the same problem and could
<Squynti> lincid: to get my windows back in working order!! =-P
<celeritas> Dillizar: most people have trouble flipping the switches and sliders on oss' mixer. consider yourself lucky
<Squynti> whilst I know what to do withunbuntu fortunately!!
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: yessir it seemed so I did
<Lincid> Squynti: Mind if I ask what the Windows problem is? As installing Ubuntu isn't going to fix it, hehe :P
<Squynti> licid: i'd just wanna have my windows back pasting the autochk error
<inzi> Cyclist.. if u have inserted a cd containing mp3's then unless u download the codecs for ubuntu nuthing will work
<Squynti> licid: don't I know it? LOL
<Stevethepirate> I have 2 network cards, planning to NAT them... but for now, I can't ping _anyone_ on my local subnet [connected to eth1] from the gateway, nor can they ping the GW ... although with arp -an I can see them...
<celeritas> Dillizar: did you do an upgrade and sound stopped working?
<Dillizar> celeritas, i reboot and after that my it stopped
<celeritas> Dillizar: that's strange, but not so much with Pulse
<Dillizar> celeritas, and put a new graphic card
<Gartral> i can't get sound under wine, i have 2 sound cards, the one that works, and the integrated one that doesn't...
<Dillizar> !wine | Gartral
<ubottu> Gartral: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<celeritas> Dillizar: that would have nothing to do with it. unless it auto-updated.
<Lincid> Squynti: What kind of autochk error?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, Lincid i certainly didn't mean for you to start the install again, all i wanted to do was start off the livecd and see if ubuntu can see any of your partitions - as your grub is pointing either to the wrong drive/partition - or your partitions have been deleted or corrupted or something..........
<celeritas> Gartral: winecfg doesn't even see the cards?
<Dillizar> celeritas, auto-update what?
<Gartral> let me see
<Cyclist> inzi: the CD was not coded in mp3 [I can play files in mp3 fine], but maybe the system has not configured my CD drive correctly...?
<eper3z> howcome when i go to system tool> Sun xVM the gui won't start..but virtualbox is installed..this seemed to happen after i install kde? any help?
<celeritas> Dillizar: if auto-update ran, there's a chance there was a regression (something that used to work now doesn't)
<redzheb> anybody help. I installed oss driver and now when i cheked for my sound card it's tell me that no found sound card. Please help. How i can install my sound card
<Lincid> Zykotic-K9: Oh, I understand. I just stepped in the middle and was kind of confused what exactly was going on. ;)
<sezoom> Geeks, how may i connect ssh to a remote host to a certain directory instead of home directory
<celeritas> redzheb: you installed oss4?
<Dillizar> celeritas, i think i did am i Sc****
<redzheb> celeritas: yes i installed oss4
<Zykotic-K9> Lincid, to be honest i'd love for you to take up this case, i'm getting very tired, it's 5AM where i am...  but i kinda don't want to just abandon Squynti
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: actually my problem are being resolved acording to you (again thank ya!) and as Im considering of aborting it so that I can focus on windows bvecause I have my works info on that partition that I need it back so i can back it up jus in case I'd [BEEP] it up!!
<celeritas> redzheb: pastebin output of "ossmix"
<celeritas> redzheb: err, ossinfo
<celeritas> redzheb: then osspartysh... shoot, not on open network now
<Gartral> celeritas: what am i looking for, as of looking through ALSA and OSS, i don't see anything labeled as my cards, no, but there are alot of entries
<Dillizar> celeritas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124641/
<celeritas> Gartral: if there's pulse output, choose it. not sure how wine handles pulse though
<inzi> did it work cyclist
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: im tired too as well LOL been atthis since 11 30!! guess we're about to be done eh?
<hay_ig2000> hi all, how to change the startup sound/music?
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, i don't think your problem is solved at all!  you can't book into windows or ubuntu, and we haven't really been able to use the livecd at all either
<redzheb> celeritas: but i don't know how make i this
<celeritas> Dillizar: that's ... strange, ass I have NEVER seen ossinfo/ossmix output that
<Gartral> pulse? never seen/heard of that, i have ALSA, OSS, JACK, and NAS
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: true but
<sprinkmeier> sezoom, if I understand your requirements then you want to run sshd in a chroot jail or something.
<redzheb> celeritas: i'm ubuntu users since two weeks
<celeritas> Dillizar: oops, thought you were running oss like red :(
<quibbler> hay_ig2000: system-preferences-sound-sounds
<Dillizar> lol celeritas :D
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: itsnotmuch of a problem now as I know what and how to boot it in from live cd so called so now I wont have to worry as I understand it better now....
<n2diy> I archived my home directory, moved it to my test, box, I end up with /home/me, and home/me(2), am I doing something wrong?
<Dillizar> celeritas, so i am good :)
<celeritas> redzheb: you installed oss4. you must know something about how to open a terminal, enter a command, and paste output
<Zykotic-K9> Squynti, BEST of luck with your issue -- but I believe your grub is pointing to the wrong places!  Sorry I wasn't able to help you through it.
<celeritas> Dillizar: I think it's gstreamer that's borked
<corinth> How can I change my default file manager
<corinth> ?
<Gartral> celeritas: pulse? never seen/heard of that, i have ALSA, OSS, JACK, and NAS
<hay_ig2000> thanks
<redzheb> celeritas: I just downloaded deb file and installed with synaptic manager
<Dillizar> celeritas, i was thinking the same thing cuz i have problems with playing songs too
<celeritas> Gartral: not running pulseaudio?
<Squynti> Zykotic-K9: hm, from what I see here I doubt that Iam as imnot in grub now... as it lookslike it asit has awindow loaded fromthe cd (partition table) 4th of 7
<Droopsta915> What can I use to burn an mp3 disc on Ubuntu/
<celeritas> Gartral: that's the new thing in Ubuntu. but alsa support in wine /should/ be enough
<Squynti> beleive it oir not Zykotic, yahelpedme around someways!
<quibbler> !burn | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<redzheb> celetitas: and with this command in terminal: sudo dpkg -i ~/desktop/oss.deb
<celeritas> redzheb: oh, I see. open applications->accessories->terminal
 * Gartral has 8.10 KUbuntu, running gnome and mostly ubuntu packages
<Droopsta915> Im ussuming k3b does it?
<redzheb> celeritas:ok
<celeritas> redzheb: type "ossinfo", hit enter, copy and paste into paste.ubuntu.org
<sprinkmeier> corinth, changing your window manager should work (file-managers and window-managers are closely related). failing that, just create an icon for the file manager you want to use
<bullgard4> How can I use an Evolution adressbook on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer on another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer in the same LAN?
<n2diy> I archived my home directory, moved it to my test, box, extracted it, and I I end up with /home/me, and home/me(2), am I doing something wrong?
<t_ras> I can't connect to network:
<t_ras> I have router without natting (all my comps and router have real IPs). I gave exactly the same settings it had 30 minutes before reinstalling, which were working, I gave them through "new connection" and I get in syslog:
<t_ras> wait_for_conection_expired...connection failed to activate (timeout): (0) Connection was not provided by any settings service
<t_ras> adpater through dashboard says "Disconnected"
<FloodBot3> t_ras: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t_ras> Any ideas?
<redzheb> celeritas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124642/
<t_ras> ?
<corinth> sprinkmeier: I want to change my file manager from nautilus to pcman in gnome
<Dillizar> celeritas, i will remove and then reinstall every gstreamer i have
<Dillizar> :)
 * Gartral has installed pulseaudio, will see if it fixes his problems
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, which tools did you use to archive/exrtact? looks like the extract tool saw the existing directory and tried to be 'helpful'
<t_ras> I can't connect to network:
<t_ras> I have router without natting (all my comps and router have real IPs). I gave exactly the same settings it had 30 minutes before reinstalling, which were working, I gave them through "new connection" and I get in syslog:
<t_ras> wait_for_conection_expired...connection failed to activate (timeout): (0) Connection was not provided by any settings service
<t_ras> adpater through dashboard says "Disconnected"
<FloodBot3> t_ras: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t_ras> Any ideas?
<celeritas> redzheb: got that?
<quibbler> n2diy: when you extracted it you set it back to it's original place...extract to a directory on your other box
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, what ever Nautilus uses when you right click on a dir?
<redzheb> celeritas: yes
<sprinkmeier> corinth, never heard of pcman, not sure if it plays nice with gnome windows manager. try the 'create an icon' option?
<celeritas> redzheb: what does osstest do?
<Droopsta915> I want to make an mp3 cd, what cd can I use?
<Dillizar> !flood | t_ras
<ubottu> t_ras: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n2diy> quibbler, I archived and extracted from /home, on both boxes.
<celeritas> redzheb: sound card is very much detected, so is the main codec
<t_ras> haaaa, now I understand the paste thing.. thanks\
<corinth> sprinkmeier: It's a very fast, lightweight file manager made for gnome.
<Lincid> !burn | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Gartral> celeritas: i should restart after installing pulse, shoudn't i?
<Guest40633> hello there.
<t_ras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, OK... I think that's a case of the extracter being too helpful, refusing to clobber the existing directory, hence the (2) one. Can you move the files you want from ...(2) to ...?
<Guest40633> Need a bit of help.
<corinth> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<t_ras> please help with my paste :)
<celeritas> redzheb: no guarantees that the sound card actually gets initted, though, which means sending stuff to codec does nothing (as the card isn't even on)
<pyrohotdog> I there way for me to use my wifi card and 3G modem at the same time?
<redzheb> celeritas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124644/
<quibbler> n2diy: what are you then trying to do?
<Guest40633> Cant use the privative drivers fr my ATI card.
<Rocket101> hello iam  need some help with mount ntfs-3g with out making all files executable
<celeritas> redzheb: no, I mean does osstest emit audio?
<celeritas> redzheb: you can't paste that little detail :P
<livingdaylight> thhis whole permission thing sux -  i can't even access my own media! and transfer it
<celeritas> redzheb: oh
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, I suppose I could? I was wondering if I could delete /home/me, then extract the archive, would /home/me be rebuilt? /home has it's own partition, on both boxes.
<Droopsta915> Lincid: Guess I can't do it using Ubuntu. Cool I'll find a way. I'm an Ubuntu Head forLife!!
<n2diy> quibbler, I'm trying to make a clone of this box, on my test box.
<Guest40633> Cant use the privative drivers fr my ATI card.
<redzheb> celeritas: i see, but i liked very much ubuntu. I am installed it since 2 weeks and i have no sound. Thank you for your help
<Guest40633> didn't let me select it
<t_ras> ?
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, that should work, assuming there's nothing in the old /home you want to keep (i.e. BACK IT UP just in case). Also, are both systems runing the same distro? lots of config files get dumped in ~, and if you're moving from one distro to another (with different versions of apps) you could break things
<Gartral> should i restart?
<Guest40633> Socorro!!!
<t_ras> Sotambien :D
<celeritas> redzheb: paste ossinfo -v3
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, fine business, it is a test box, so no worries about losing stuff, and yes, both are running Hardy.
<hmw> gnome-mplayer: i thought, mplayers uses the 'a' key to change audio tracks of a dvd, but the version of gnome-mplayer does not do it. Any hints, why?
<sdf2> my problem is that, asoundconf does not list my usb soundcard in my laptop, only the integrated soundcard, is there a way to fix this?
<redzheb> redzheb: ok
<eegore> I get this error when I try to update repositories or update system. E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hppt could not be found. E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hppt could not be found.
<celeritas> sdf2: aside from installing another sound system, no
<Gartral> celeritas: should i install pulseaudio, and should i restart afterwards?
<eegore> this is 8.10, anyone with an idea what needs fixing
<celeritas> Gartral: try to restart it
<redzheb> celeritas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124648/
<quibbler> n2diy: did you have a /home on the test box before you extracted?
<sdf2> celeritas: what do u meant by installin another sound system?
<celeritas> sdf2: I mean it's not trivial
<Gartral> thats the second question but what about the first?
<sdf2> i've plugged in my usb soundcard, and alsa plays the sound to it, but oss plays to the integrated soundcard
<Dillizar> what was the command to get some file from the root?
<t_ras> Will it make a difference if I try ubuntu instead of kubuntu? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/ )
<Gartral> celeritas: should i download and install pulseaudio through synaptic,, and if so, should i restart my computer afterwards
<rubberducky> when, in Nautilus, i go to Network it gives Windows Network if i open it it says: Unable to retrieve share list from server
<n2diy> quibbler, yes, of course I did!?
<rubberducky> why is that?
<Laeborg> Hi. I have a USB Microphone, named USB Microphone in KMix. I want to use this microphone in IDJC, and I can see my currently microphone (one in my monitor) is named alsa_pcm:capture_1 in IDCJ, how can I see what to type for use my USB microphone?
<Rocket101> hello iam  need some help with mount ntfs-3g with out making all files executable
<rubberducky> when, in Nautilus, i go to Network it gives Windows Network if i open it it says: Unable to retrieve share list from server
<celeritas> redzheb: looked at it, no errors visible there. maybe you have to be in 'audio' group
<Gartral> celeritas: should i download and install pulseaudio through synaptic,, and if so, should i restart my computer afterwards
<Zykotic-K9> Rocket101, i thinks that's just a problem with NTFS and FAT, i think all there files executable
<t_ras> Will it make a difference if I try ubuntu instead of kubuntu? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/ )
<celeritas> redzheb: try running sudo osstest
<redzheb> celeritas: how i can to be in audio grup. I haven't sound yet
<redzheb> ok
<redzheb> celeritas: ok
<celeritas> redzheb: the errors looked permissions-related, but they could be broken channel related, as well
<celeritas> Gartral: yeah
<Gartral> and restart?
<teddys> anyone using the Geforce fx5200 card ?
<drhouse_> hello. i have xp. i've install vmware. i've virtualizated ubuntu. i have created a share folder. how can i see this folder under ubuntu?
<celeritas> Gartral: if just installing and restarting the server doesn't work
<quibbler> n2diy: how did you expect it to over write your /home directory?
<alberto__> hola
<alberto__> Hello
<celeritas> drhouse_: by installing the virtualbox-ose-modules
<Rocket101> Zykotic-K9, then i can't chmod files?
<Gartral> celeritas: ive installed it, is there any special crud i have to do to make it work?
<t_ras> teddys - Im usng it and it works finr, I did nothing. only ond't try kde4.2 spetial efects - youl get black screen
<alberto__> .
<quibbler> !clone | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<drhouse_> i use vmware
<drhouse_> vmware tools are installed
<Zykotic-K9> Rocket101, no you can't apply Linux permissions to a MS filesystem...
<celeritas> Gartral: not that I know of. Ubuntu installs that by default, though lots of people have been having issues with it
<teddys> hey i got a Geforce fx5200 card, not sure as to how recent of a kernel i can use to get nvidia working
<redzheb> celeritas: it's give me everything errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/124656/. How i can fix it?
<t_ras> teddys, I just install last kubuntu 8.10 and it works - only don't try spetial effects
<n2diy> quibbler, it is an archiving extraction tool, isn't that what it is supposed to do? Thanks for the cloning info, that would have been handy when I installed my apps with Synaptic.
<Rocket101> Zykotic-K9, ok thanks  for helping by the   way  how  can i make .conf  file's  in executable state  look with icon for text not exe icon
<celeritas> redzheb: not sure, what does "dmesg|grep oss" say
<teddys> t_ras: what kernel version is it ? 2.6.28 ?
<Zykotic-K9> Rocket101, you wouldn't want to make a .conf file executable!!  but it would be "chmod +x file"
<celeritas> redzheb: also sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
<NFischer> wie kann ich meine Uptime logen?
<BrixSat> :(
<NFischer> sry
<shavin> 214 updates available! which ones should i choose. Do i need to choose any in the first place?
<NFischer> how to log my uptime?!
<dwarder> what software should i yse to check hdd after it was dropped
<dwarder> *use
<bullgard4> How can I use an Evolution adressbook on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer on another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer in the same LAN?
<Zykotic-K9> shavin, just update them all
<Rocket101> Zykotic-K9,  they  in ntfs drive  then they executable :(
<t_ras> Teddys: no idea (neither do I know how to check it) just downloaded from internety and installed
<n2diy> quibbler, it is an archiving extraction tool, isn't that what it is supposed to do? Thanks for the cloning info, that would have been handy when I installed my apps with Synaptic.
<teddys> t_ras: uname -r
<Zykotic-K9> Rocket101, using "ls -l" will tell you if there is an x
<shavin> that would be too much bandwidth! besides i run ubuntu on a usb pen drive(8 gb). Wont the space be a problem?
<BrixSat> I need help instaling madwifi on ubuntu :( http://pastebin.com/m1c9379c1
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, quibbler , I trashed /home/me, extracxted the archive, and /home/me was recreated!
<quibbler> n2diy: if it is set that way yes...in this case you had it set differently
<redzheb> celeritas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124658/
<bn43> hi I am using apcupsd for my apc ups and would like it to email any issues to an external email address - but I can't figure out how to configure exim to do this
<bn43> can someone help please?
<quibbler> n2diy: that was my next suggestion
<Rocket101> Zykotic-K9,  -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  2415 2008-08-23 18:48 suhosin.conf becuase  they  in ntfs drive  as u said its all executable
<t_ras> teddys 2.6.67-7 generic
<yoyit2> how do you make dual cores boot faster?? somthing about CONCURRENCY=shell???
<Zykotic-K9> Rocket101, rwx means read/write/execute for everybody, user group and other
<celeritas> redzheb: and the other command didn't even emit static? looks like the card is totally unsupported by oss
<n2diy> qubbler, I did't "set" anything, I just right clicked on the file, archived it, moved to the new box, right clicked on the file and extracted it. Whatever is "set" was done so by default, where would I change the settings?
<user____> bn43: what exactly doesnt work?
<Rocket101> Zykotic-K9,  i know  man  but  iam asking   how i can  make thes icon   changed because  all me .conf in windows drive  then  its mounted with x stat
<rww> yoyit2: change the CONCURRENCY value in /etc/init.d/rc. It may break on pre-Intrepid (maybe pre-Hardy) versions of Ubuntu.
<BrixSat> :( is there anu madwifi deb file?
<t_ras> dd
<quibbler> n2 in the dialog box when you click extract
<celeritas> yoyit2: also, disable all the things you don't need to start up automatically. if there are any
<bn43> user____: I need to configure exim to use an smtp but don't want to stop internal mails as well - is there a way to do this?
<redzheb> celeritas: ok, but how can i get the sounds in my notebook
<celeritas> redzheb: it didn't work with ALSA?
<redzheb> celeritas: no it's not working
<celeritas> redzheb: ALSA has hardware support, OSS has quality
<t_ras> hooo my internet connection ;(
<BrixSat> rww no succes on the wiki you gave me :( http://pastebin.com/m1c9379c1
<t_ras> It was so good...
<celeritas> redzheb: if it doesn't work with alsa, you need a new sound card
<sdf2> and why asoundconf doesn't list my usb soundcard? TT
<t_ras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124643/
<Firania> Anyone that know which command I should use on the Ubuntu server in order to list all my hardware devices? (like a terminal text based "sysinfo" or similar)
<redzheb> celeritas: ok but in windows everything is ok. I have sound, but in ubuntu haven't
<hateball> Firania: lshw
<Firania> hateball: Tanks mate! :)
<yoyit2> rww: celeritas i was using a "tutoriol
<hateball> Firania: there's also "lspci" and "lsusb" depending on what you're looking for
<n2diy> what is /home/me/.gvfs, and why is it using 5.6gigs of my HD?
<NFischer> Firania, sudo fdisk -l for Harddrives
<yoyit2> rww celeritas http://www.red91.com/2008/11/02/get-ubuntu-to-boot-faster and it says to change a value, but when i go to do it in that file, there are many placeses and i dont know which value to change
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, gnome virtual filesystem. It's a way of network mounting windows boxes (among other things)
<Firania> hateball: I wanted to find out which brand my ethernet adapter is.
<celeritas> redzheb: windows works quite well with broken hardware
<user____> bn43: dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config, choose "mail sent by smarthost: received..". this will not disable internal mail afaik
<rww> yoyit2: the one on the line that starts with "CONCURRENCY"...
<hateball> Firania: It wont tell you the brand, you'll get the information about the chipset
<BrixSat> :S
<ftab> I just increased my system RAM do I also need to increase the Swap?
<bn43> user____: thanks I will try this!
<redzheb> celebrates: it means that i have not sound on ubuntu always
<sprinkmeier> t_ras, ifconfig output?
<yoyit2> rww: this wont mess up my system?
<shavin> is there any free photo hosting site which does not take a user to its own website when user clicks on a photo embedded in my blog or something?
<rww> yoyit2: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<quibbler> Firania: lspci
<rww> !ot | shavin
<ubottu> shavin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ftab> rww: I just increased my system RAM do I also need to increase the SWAP?
<yoyit2> rww inter
<shavin> ubottu: :-) sorry and thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> yoyit2: Intrepid should handle it without problems.
<yoyit2> rww the one in line 32, no other lines?
<shavin> yeps
<sprinkmeier> ftab, do you wnat to be able to hibernate? if so, then swap >= RAM
<Firania> quibbler: Yeah! That one did it! Thx! :)
<rww> yoyit2: yeah
<quibbler> Firania: no problem
<yoyit2> rww: so what happens if it dosnt boot cuz of this file?
<ftab> nopes, I just increased my system RAM so do I also need to increase the SWAP space which was created by UBUNTU at install time
<rww> yoyit2: you boot from a LiveCD or the rescue environment and change the file back.
<diskin> What should be run to detect and configure eth0? I chose "skip network configuration" during install, and now there is no eth0, only "lo".
<rww> yoyit2: it works fine for me on Intrepid, though.
<yoyit2> rww ok.. um whats the rescue environment?
<t_ras> sprinkmeier: thanks, I can't paste it since I fdon't have netowkr (this is my laptop). ANy thing spetial I should be looking for/
<t_ras> BTW i have to NICs and I tried both
<sprinkmeier> ftab, rule of thumb is swap = 1.5 * RAM. That rule of thumb is as old as the hills, no one knows where it came from, and with disk space being so cheap the installer implements it.
<quibbler> ftab: only if you are having trouble with hibernation
<rww> yoyit2: there's an option for it during startup at the GRUB menul.
<sprinkmeier> t_ras, ip address and subnet for starters.
<Daft_Punk> I am looking for a remote desktop program (client and server) that is easy to use and GUI (no terminal interface or commands required), i looked at VNC but it seemed to be all terminal commands according to man pages
<Dillizar> my sound card its busy all the time any one has an idea
<t_ras> What do you mean "for starters"? I just created a new conncetion and gave it all the ip (adress+subnet+gateway+dns)
<BrixSat> either im stupid, wich is an option or the madwifi are way complex to install!
<minimec> Hi folks. Does anyone have some experience with 'thelastripper' software. I can't get that thing working, alltough it worked the first few days...
<sprinkmeier> t_ras, once those are confirmed to be right we move on to default gateway, DNS, firewall, proxy etc. etc. etc.
<user____> Daft_Punk: there are gui clients for vnc (its just a protocol), about server guis i am not sure there is
<Dillizar> my sound card its busy all the time any one has any ideas why or how can this happen and how i can fix it
<user____> minimec: error message?
<sprinkmeier> Daft_Punk, a little command-line is good for the soul!
<ftab> I guess when the RAM is increased the SWAP is automatically increased to the size of RAM
<Daft_Punk> user____, ok well i have a remote desktop program (gui client) i think it was default with ubuntu, but im more concerned about the gui server
<ftab> is that true?
<Daft_Punk> sprinkmeier, yeah im sure it is but i dont want to devote that sort of time to it, i just need it for a quick 1 day thing pretty much
<t_ras> well ip is 212.143.241.131, subnet is 255.255.255.248, gateway is 212.143.241.129
<t_ras> thanks
<diskin> What should be run to detect and configure eth0? I chose "skip network configuration" during install, and now there is no eth0, only "lo". Can it be because of I skipped this step? Previous install of ubuntu automatically detected the card.
<BrixSat> i need some help instaling my atheros wifi card, from what i read i need madwifi but when i compile it i get http://pastebin.com/m1c9379c1
<minimec> user____: wait... I will start it in a console... Basiclly the software starts up, but doesn't start to rip. I opened a seperate account for it too.
<sprinkmeier> ftab, no.... if you install with more RAM the installer automagically suggests a bigger swap. Adding more swap is trivial, but there's no point unless you have hibernate problems or are getting OM errors)
<quibbler> ftab: not automatically
<minimec> user____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124670/
<ftab> when I was installing Ubuntu my RAM was 512 RAM and i let Ubuntu adjust my swap, now I just increased my RAM to 1GB wondering if the space would have been increased or not?
<sprinkmeier> t_ras, (too tired to do the HEX maths, I'll just assume the ranges are OK). what happens when you try to ping? try running 'tcpdump -npi eht0' in another window to see exactly which packets are sent/received
<diskin> can eth0 be missing because of some configuration, or it was not simply detected and module was not loaded?
<BrixSat> any expert help :(
<user____> Daft_Punk: system - preferences -remote desktop (never used it myself yet though)
<drhouse_> how can i use for the root application the system theme under kde?
<t_ras> pinging loopback works, pingint 212.143.142.131 gets network unreachable. also at ifconfig I see no IPs
<sprinkmeier> ftab, not automatically. IF you're using a swap partition (the old way) you're probably SOL increasing it easily. If you used a swap file then you can increase its size fairly easily.
<quibbler> ftab: you were told by sprinkmeier
<user____> minimec: is it a closed source program?
<guntbert> ftab: please don't ask the same question again after sprinkmeier told you his opinion (which I share), instead answer what he asked: is hibernate a problem?
<diskin> BrixSat, did you google the error?
<minimec> user____: http://thelastripper.com/
<sprinkmeier> t_ras, are you using DHCP?
<BrixSat> yes and Nothing diskin
<diskin> BrixSat, http://n2.nabble.com/compilation-stop-with-error-td1332516.html
<t_ras> I'm not, but the dump shows a lot of DHCP requests...
<annoia> I have an Asus M3A motherboard, running Ubunutu Intrepid. Whenever I create a lot of IO (Ie. copying a file from one harddisk to an other) I use about 50% CPU on "wait", and the system becomes VERY sluggish. Is there something I haven't enabled?
<BrixSat> diskin: checking ;)
<t_ras> I think that might be the problem. Any way to disable DHCP? The router isconfigured for fixed IPS
<minimec> user____: Looks like last.fm changed the protocol, but there is a new inofficial version of the software ... ;)
<user____> minimec: try to build the latest source by yourself
<sprinkmeier> t_ras, if you're not using DHCP then you have to manually configure the IP addresses. how you do that depends on distro and personal preferance (munging files in /etc, network manager, whatever). Until you do that, and get an IP address, you won't get networking.
<t_ras> I'm using kubuntu ,sno I roght clicked on the "globus"icon (probably netowrk manager 7) and created a new connection for eth0  with the IPs I sent you.
<t_ras> What is the file I can edit for IP configuration to override networkmanager?
<rww> t_ras: /etc/network/interfaces
<t_ras> thanks all. Ill edit the file directly
<roccity_> hey guys whats happening
<diskin> ifconfig does not show eth0 - where it can be enabled? the module is included in distro, because it worked in previous install..
<Almindor> hello
<guntbert> roccity_: whats the problem?
<Almindor> how would you go about converting a .avi to a DVD (mpeg I guess) with embedding subtitles?
<sdf2> how can i check what is my default soundcard?
<Almindor> (windows cp1250 encoded .srt subtitles no less)
<roccity_> diskin have to tried modprobe <module>?
<sprinkmeier> Almindor, I've used DeeVeeDee but I'm a video noob, I'm sure there's a better way
<Almindor> sprinkmeier, it can do subs?
<dan_g> Good morning all - I'm having trouble getting my middle scroll button working on a Thinkpad R61. Tried following the instructions I found at http://is.gd/lidj for configuring it through HAL, but it's still not working. Anyone have any ideas?
<sdf2> i set my default card, with asoundconf set-default-card but i think it changes back after i reboot
<dot> I have ubuntu easypeasy on my minilaptop and my wireless network worked a day ago I installed it, now it has forgotten it
<sprinkmeier> sdf2, cheat.... put the set-default command in /etc/rc.local :-)
<dot> I took and disabled wireless and enabled it again and it's just like dead
<dot> what can I do?
<diskin> roccity_, I'm not near that PC now, but it run another install of Ubuntu, and the card was up automatically.
<diskin> roccity_, But then when I installed the new system, I choose "skip network configuration" during install - can it be the reason of not activating eth0?
<roccity_> diskin: you can try lsmod and see if the card is listed, if not you can try sudo modprobe the name of the module
<sprinkmeier> Almindor, NFI, my AVI's didn't have subtitles
<roccity_> diskin: what kind of card is it
<diskin> roccity_, yes, I will boot into the old install and compare lsmod
<diskin> roccity_, don't know right now:( - friends's PC
<Almindor> sprinkmeier, seems it can
<icu2> cannot get DVD playback working in Hardy
<icu2> please help
<user____> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roccity_> diskin: ok come back and let us know how it went
<dot> anyone knows about easypeasy and wireless network?
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can see which versions of a specific package can be installed using apt-get ?
<diskin> roccity_, I will, thanks!
<Dillizar> my sound card its busy what can i do
<icu2> please help
<soulchild> Hi all,... there was a command to get all necassary librarys of a programm... what was that ?
<icu2> no DVD playback
<rww> esperegu: apt-cache policy packagename
<lstarnes> !dvd | icu2
<ubottu> icu2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diskin> annoia, did you receive a reply? I'm interested about the problem too.
<sdf2> this rc.local runs every time as i start linux?
<AndroidData> hi. I've been running Ubuntu Server Edition on a spare computer to run as a server. It was hosting my websites fine and dandy until a couple of hours ago, when the machine overheated or something and broke down. Since then, I've moved the harddrive over to another machine which I intend to use to continue serving websites with.
<AndroidData> The problem I'm having is that the network card is not being detected properly, and as such there is no network connection. lspci shows the network card in the list (Realtek RTL-8110SC/8169SC) but ifconfig does not show the card.
<AndroidData> What would be the easiest way to get my network card back up and running? I should still have the original Ubuntu CD, so the drivers should eb on there. Is there a command I can run that will automatically install it for me if I put the CD in?
<FloodBot3> AndroidData: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sprinkmeier> sdf2, yes, /etc/rc.local is the unix 'autoexec.bat'
<b1n42y> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<user____> AndroidData: you need to load the appropiate kernel module
<user____> AndroidData: load ubuntu live cd on the new machine and do lsmod, then you know which module to load when not starting from the live-cd
<nils_> hi you all
<Laeborg> need a program to burn .img movies. anyone?
<sprinkmeier> !burn | Laeborg
<ubottu> Laeborg: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<risent> is there any one who know a input method named "ibus"?
<Incarus> !ibus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibus
<icu2> ﻿lstarnes: hey .. I tried all that ... still no joy
<risent> oh
<Almindor> sprinkmeier, perfect soft, a gem, thanks mate
<quibbler> icu2: what player are you using?
<Dillizar> my sound card its busy all the time what should i do
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: vlc, totem and mplayer
<Incarus> Dillizar: describe your problem... busy?
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: I have also tried doing what was on the medibuntu site with no luck either
<Laeborg> !burn img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn img
<Laeborg> !burn .img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn .img
<quibbler> icu2: do you have the medibuntu repos in your source list
<Laeborg> !.img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<Laeborg> !img
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: not anymore .. and I undid everything I did with that
<Dillizar> Incarus, when i try to play something i have " sound card busy" when i start my ubuntu the song stops in the middle
<sprinkmeier> Laeborg, try !ubottu
<Laeborg> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> Incarus:  does that help? http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<pro-rsoft> I booted my computer today and suddenly the Up key mapped to Print Screen.
<quibbler> icu2: put the medibuntu repos back  and then install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<pro-rsoft> and also other annoying keyboard mapping issues.
<Incarus> guntbert, ?
<sprinkmeier> Dillizar, what does fuser say? (fuser /dev/dsp or whatever device you're trying to use)
<Incarus> guntbert, ... wrong name
<guntbert> Incarus: sorry
<quibbler> icu2: vlc should then be able to play your dvd
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: I had that all installed and nothing
<guntbert> risent:   does that help? http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<Dillizar> sprinkmeier,  i dont understand gimme a command and i will give you the out put
<Incarus> guntbert, np
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: this is the second machine I have had this issue with in Hardy
<quibbler> icu2: then i can't help further....i'm on hardy and i have no problem..the only other thing i can think of is the dvd is no good
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: tried several dvd's
<icu2> ﻿quibbler: thanks anyhow
<quibbler> icu2: OK
<Incarus> quibbler, vlc should be able to play dvd's without installing libdvdcss2
<quibbler> icu2: i do not know i have libdvdcss2
<Dillizar> sprinkmeier, ??
<Incarus> icu2, whats the problem?
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: no dvd playback
<quibbler> icu2: and you need the medibuntu repos to install
<sprinkmeier> Dillizar, sound on my 8.04 box dies occasionally. 'fuser /dev/dsp' tells me which process is using it, and 'fuser -k /dev/dsp' kills that process and frees up the sound
<Incarus> icu2, have you got vlc installed?
<nosyc> can a user be part of more than one group?
<Incarus> yes
<pro-rsoft> nosyc, yes
<nosyc> cool
<sprinkmeier> !restrictedformats | icu2
<ubottu> icu2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Incarus> icu2, have you got vlc installed?
<nosyc> so if I want apache and a user to be able to write to a file, should I create a new group and put them both in it?
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: yes
<Incarus> icu2, run vlc in terminal and paste exact output
<Dillizar> sprinkmeier, shows nothing and i am 8.04 user too
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: I have the packages from medibuntu installed as well
<Incarus> icu2, k
<sprinkmeier> Dillizar, you've reached the limits of my ignorance (didn't take long :-) try a #sound group, you might have better luck there
<icu2> ﻿Incarus:  http://pastebin.com/m4542231b
<xukun> hi all. I got intel quad core pc. I need your advice for choosing either ubuntu 32bit or 64bit. Which one shall I install?
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: I had to change the region of the DVD player ... should I restart after that?
<Incarus> icu2, wouldnt help
<sprinkmeier> xukun, 64 is the way of the future, no 4G limit. But it's a bit iffy (see flash support for one issue :-). If you're feeling brave use 64, if you're feeling conservative use 32
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: so whats the issue? .... its worked fine on my other machines
<Incarus> icu2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575729&page=3 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581981
<Incarus> icu2, totem-xine, w32codecs, libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread3
<xukun> sprinkmeier: thanks a lot m8
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: all installed
<Incarus> icu2, k, moment
<sdf2> is there a way, to fix that, so my OSS programs will play sound to my usb soundcard instead of integrated one?
<Incarus> icu2, <<You need to REINSTALL livdvdcss2 to get VLC and MPlayer to play DVDs.>>
<Incarus> icu2, remove libdvdcss and install: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: I have reinstalled it like 4 times
<sdf2> i'M messing with teamspeak, for 2 days, now and it still plays sound to my integrated laptop soundcard instead of my usb soundcard
<Firio> Hi all. i got 2 questiions..
<Firio> Question 1.): i can use Pidgin on Windows Vista.. But can I put in scripts and stuff on Pidgin too?
<Incarus> icu2, wait
<Incarus> icu2, install libxine1-ffmpeg and it should work
<sdf2> i set asoundconf set-default-card to my usb soundcard, and everything is fine, instead oss aplications
<Firio> Forget that i had 2.. just got 1
<magic_ninja> any overclockers in here
<Incarus> i have to go
<Incarus> bye
<icu2> ﻿Incarus: already installed
<sprinkmeier> !ot | Firio
<ubottu> Firio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<imo> hello
<magic_ninja> hi
<imo> i know this here is not asterisk
<imo> but i cant go in to #asterisk
<imo> i dont know way but it is so
<imo> is somebady here who can help me ??
<imo> please
<cooldduuudde> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<imo> i have asterisk 1.6
<imo> at the first time installes
<imo>  installed
<imo> and know i dont get incomming calls
<imo> when i call my number
<imo> i get this from my CLI
<imo>   == Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
<imo> only this
<quibbler> imo: /join #asterisk
<imo> i cant join
<imo> sorry
<sprinkmeier> !pastebin | imo
<ubottu> imo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lstarnes> imo, quibbler: you need to be registered and identified with nickserv to join that channel
<imo> ??
<imo> please help me when you can
<quibbler> !nick | imo
<ubottu> imo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<imo> i sit in my company and we need this telefon
<imo> i dont have time
<imo> sorry
<imo> please
<imo> my chef kill me when we dont get calls
<imo> cooldduuudde: have you an idee ?
<user____> imo: theres not much chance you will get asterisk working when you cant register on irc
<cooldduuudde> no
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me form where i can download the VirtualBox PUSE...i searched but i didnt get
<imo> whre i must register me ?
<elky> imo, stop hitting the enter key so often.
<quibbler> !nick | imo
<DarkKnight> quibbler;personal edition
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me form where i can download the VirtualBox PUSE...i searched but i didnt get
<imo> ????
<sprinkmeier> imo, look at ubottu's post for links to instructions. user____ 's comment is harsh but probably true, if you're having trouble with irc registration then chances are asterisk will be _very_ difficult.
<user____> sprinkmeier: ok, i will try to better take care :-)
<quibbler> DarkKnight: in synaptic
<xukun> which package do I need to install if I want change the default sound card. I think alsaconf but I cant find it with apt-get
<DarkKnight> quibbler;not virtualbox-ose
<quibbler> DarkKnight: then here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<magnetron> hi! how do i set up default user names for specific ssh servers, for the standard ssh client?
<diskin> magnetron, in ~/.ssh/config
<sprinkmeier> magcius, .ssh/config
<magnetron> xukun→ usually pavucontrol
<magnetron> diskin, sprinkmeier→ thank you
<ElGee> hi friends, i'm having trouble finding a video editor that can edit/convert .DAT files. tried Kino, but it does not let me open a .DAT file. Any suggestions?
<sprinkmeier> (not only did diskin beat me, he even answered the right guy :-)
<DarkKnight> quibbler;Thanks
<sprinkmeier> !codec | ElGee
<ubottu> ElGee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<picca-> is there a way to set the default cpu speed on intrepid, so it remembers it after reboot
<ElGee> thanks very much ubottu & sprinkmeier :-)
<n2diy> Ok, I munged my test box. I ran nautilus as gksudo, delete my home directory, restored it from an archive, restarted my machine, and X is giving me errors. So I started up in recovery mode, deleted me again, then did adduser, to recreate me, but still X won't start for me, ideas?
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, so test machine now has a fresh, clean homedirectory, and X still won't work.... error messages?
<kane77> can anyone suggest good console audio player? I had one but I can't remember the name (not mpd) :(
<WXYZ-2> mplayer?
<gill> hello, i ave a problem with a graphic card (radeon HD 3650) can you help me?
<picca-> is it possible to set a default cpu scale in intrepid - i find i can set it to performance, but after reboot in defaults to ondemand
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, yes, the first message is about my /home/.dmrc file, which is being ignored, I must own the file, and I must own my home directory. The second message states "unable to lock file /home/me/ICEauthority, and I should report it as a bug. Of course I won't do that, as I'm the bug. :)
<sprinkmeier> picca-, what do you do to set it? if it's a command then put it in /etc/rc.local
<abhi___> i'm trying to install ubuntu in flash drive of 4 gigs,can i modify or download some softwares after boot up from flash drive?
<crdlb> kane77: maybe moc?
<picca-> sprinkmeier, i am using the cpu frequency scaling applet
<picca-> should i hardcode an echo statement in the rc.local
<decembre> hello
<DarkKnight> hey how can i get my XP working in ubuntu using VirtualBox..can anyone say that??
<realist> I can't get WPA2 to work, using NetworkManager and the Broadcom restricted drivers (8.10)
<decembre> I know kde use a system similar to gnomevolumemanager
<decembre> which allows to mount devices dynamically (like usb key...)
<sprinkmeier> n2diy, sounds like the name is the same, but the UID/GID are mismatched (i.e. just because the directory is called /home/foo does not give user 'foo' access to it, the UID/GID have to match). chown --recursive uid.gid /home/foo is a ham-fisted way to change uids, might fix your peoblem
<decembre> which allows to mount devices dynamically (like usb key...)
<decembre> which allows to mount devices dynamically (like usb key...)
<decembre> anyone knows here ?
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, ok, I'll give it a try.
<decembre> sorry for the double sentence
<sprinkmeier> picca-, if you have the command-line equivalent of whatever the applet does then put that in rc.local
<user____> DarkKnight: do you want to clone your xp in virtualbox? or maybe start with a fresh install?
<sprinkmeier> decembre, these days it's HAL (hardware abstraction layer)
<picca-> okay will do that; just wondered if it was possible via some other mechanism, but seems they've removed the cpufreq in gnome-conf for intrepid
<abhi___> anyone here?
<decembre> yes, I know it's hal
<abhi___> i'm trying to install ubuntu in flash drive of 4 gigs,can i modify or download some softwares after boot up from flash drive?
<DarkKnight> user_; clone...i have two disks one with ubuntu and the other with XP...so if i want to work with XP.i dont want to reboot from Ubuntu
<DarkKnight> user_; can you tell me how i can do this..
<decembre> but how do I configure it ?
<decembre> if you know !
<baldaris> hi..i have a server setup in ububtu...i am using putty to login via ssh, but now it gives me a error connecting network error can not connect...can any one tell me why?
<decembre> baldaris : why don't you use ssh commande ?
<user____> DarkKnight: its complicated, i would look into the tool 'dd'
<error404notfound> I applied flook theme to firefox, and now its kindda of corrupt, even the place where page's content appears is filled by icons. How can I run firefox in safe mode and change theme?
<decembre> it's easier than putty !
<baldaris> i tried /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<DarkKnight> user_; whats that tool??
<decembre> baldaris : no !
<baldaris> ssh commande
<sprinkmeier> DarkKnight, do you want to access the XP files from Ubuntu?
<user____> DarkKnight: it copies disk segments on a low level.
<decembre> in your client machine (your actual pc)
<baldaris> where can i get it
<decembre> I think you have it !
<decembre> run "ssh your-server"
<Dillizar> i think my gstreamer is broken i dont have sound i cant play a song and all the time i have this msg " audio card busy" pls help
<decembre> ok ?
<sdf2> ubuntu owned me
<user____> DarkKnight: yeah, like sprinkmeier said. you need xp data files only or also executables?
<DarkKnight> sprinkmeier; i can access it...but suppose i want to view some of my University notes in flash..viewing them from WIndows makes it easier for me
<DarkKnight> sprinkmeier, user_; i can access it...but suppose i want to view some of my University notes in flash..viewing them from WIndows makes it easier for me
<user____> theres also flash for ubuntu
<sdf2> why is that, my ubuntu startup sound disappeared?
<sprinkmeier> DarkKnight, 4 choices... dual-boot, mount the windows partitions (I recommend read-only) or run windows in a VM or try wine
<DarkKnight> user___; yes but i am pissed off with using it and its being months since i had been asking how to solve the issues with flash
<baldaris> hey any one why am i getting this error message
<DarkKnight> sprinkmeier; i was told that VBOX is better than VM
<baldaris> ?
<Incarus> back
<Incarus> icu2, on?
<Dillizar> i think my gstreamer is broken i dont have sound i cant play a song and all the time i have this msg " audio card busy" pls help
<sprinkmeier> DarkKnight, VM == your favourite virtual machine (vmware, virtualbox, whatever....)
<Incarus> DarkKnight, you can also use qemu
<quibbler> DarkKnight: look here: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-2.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.10-desktop
<DarkKnight> Incarus; another alternative to VM
<sprinkmeier> sdf2, check that it's still set, System->Administration->Login window, Accesibility tab
<Incarus> Dillizar, open a player in terminal and try to play a song and paste output
<DarkKnight> quibbler; i use 8.04
<quibbler> DarkKnight: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-2.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04-desktop
<n2diy> sprinkmeier, ok, that did the trick, it wasn't the precise command syntax, but close enough for me to figure it out, thanks.
<user____> DarkKnight: how about accessing the flash files from a fresh win install (+flash) in virtualbox client and ubuntu host, while ubuntu host has windows harddisk files mounted and host networking filesystem
<DarkKnight> quibbler; installing is not my problem...but using windows in ubuntu
<Incarus> DarkKnight, whats the problem?
<quibbler> darkk
<Dillizar> Incarus, how can i run a program in terminal for ex VLC
<Incarus> Dillizar, open terminal and enter "vlc"
<Dillizar> k
<sprinkmeier> Dillizar, ALT-F2
<DarkKnight> user___; i didnt get the 2nd part of your question... i can view the Windows files...but i want to use the internet in pure Windows mode via ubuntu and also if possible use .NET tools and other tools on this Windows
<Dillizar> Incarus, no out put nothing
<DarkKnight> Incarus; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083335&page=1  refer this
<natschil> hello, how can I tell networkmanager not to manage a device in intrepid?
<quibbler> DarkKnight: you start virtualbox and make a new drive for xp and install it
<DarkKnight> quibbler; can't i make use of an existing installation??
<Incarus> natschil, delete settings in network manager
<natschil> what do you mean?
<ximre> Hi everybody! My problem: I cannot find a linux version of PPS (www.pps.tv). With this program you can watch many chinese television channels. I installed the windows version with Wine, but it does not work on Ubuntu.
<sdf2> do not install alsa-oss package
<sdf2> it fully messed up my sound
<quibbler> DarkKnight: maybe you can, but i don't know how. i had a xp disk and just  intsalled from that
<natschil> Incarus: thanks, I got it working.
<DarkKnight> quibbler; so this is my problem...wanted to know if this was possible
<user____> DarkKnight: just install vbox-ose and install a fresh winxp in it, plus .net, flash and whatelse you might need. then create a networking filesystem between ubuntu and the vbox windows. for your "old" windows files you then have a bridge ala: windows old -> mounted by ubuntu vbox host -> networked filesystem to vbox client
<quibbler> DarkKnight: i take you have no xp disk
<DarkKnight> quibbler; i have
<DarkKnight> user___; someone told me that using the space in ubuntu to put up as you said decreases the performance??
<quibbler> DarkKnight: then start virtual box and install
<user____> DarkKnight: sure, the vbox software emulates a complete second computer
<DarkKnight> quibbler; did i give you a clear idea of what my problem is
<linxeh> is there a command line player that can cope with flac in the repos ?
<Incarus> DarkKnight, qemu with kqemu module got more speed the vbox
<Dillizar> Incarus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124695/ there you go
<DarkKnight> Incarus; and will i be able to make use of existing XP in another disk??
<quibbler> DarkKnight: what is your exact problem...
<DarkKnight> quibbler, user___; did you go through this post... user____; did you go through what had been dicussed here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083335&page=1
<DarkKnight> quibbler, user___; i have been asking here...i hope you get my problem
<Incarus> DarkKnight, yes, really easy
<magic_ninja> linxeh, use mplayer
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, use virtualbox its lean and fast and very nice i think anyway
<DarkKnight> Incarus; vow is it much better than VirtualBox...but i never heard of people using it..
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, i used to run 2-4 diablo II bots via it
<Dillizar> Incarus, any luck
<hmw> to disable automatically loading the whole GUI, but being able to start X later with startx, would chmod 000 /etc/init.d/gdm be sufficient?
<sdf2> anybody actually can tell me why linux uses this oss sound system?
<Incarus> Dillizar, mom
<DarkKnight> magic_ninja; and will i be able to make use of existing XP in another disk??
<sdf2> i can't make any program which uses it, play sound through my usb soundcard
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, k, you can look on their homepage
<Incarus> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ximre> Anybody helping me?
<baldr> Ciao a tutti
<sdf2> and after 4 hours of setting, my sound settings messing up and then i can't hear any sound
<Incarus> !ask | ximre
<ubottu> ximre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quibbler> DarkKnight: yes i read it...you say you installed virtualbox fine..now start virtualbox
<burkmat> Using Ubuntu on an Eee PC, I've noticed that while everything looks pretty good, configuration windows (such as Pidgins preferences, or plugin configs, or xchats settings) have a tendency of being "too big". That is, I can usually see all the options, but the "Cancel"/"OK" part is hidden below the display... Any ideas?
<baldr> Can someone please tell me the italian irc ?
<burkmat> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<baldr> Thank you :D
<DarkKnight> Incarus; okk i'll install it
<Incarus> Dillizar, turn up volume under "alsamixer"
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, k , try it, i used it, its really good
<Dillizar> Incarus, its MAX
<DarkKnight> quibbler, i uninstalled it and i am presently downloading virtualbox-puse ..its not in repos
<zhanxuw> ximre : i think you should install media player first
<Nasra> !customer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customer
<Dillizar> Incarus, master and PCM
<DarkKnight> Incarus; so now i can use the existing Windows in Ubuntu....
<Dillizar> !customization
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customization
<Nasra> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<quibbler> DarkKnight: i thought you had already done that
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, no because that install is for your actual pc, a virtual PC emulates pc hardware so you can run the OS, so you won't be able to dot hat
<DarkKnight> quibbler; no i first installed the ose version...then someone told me that PUSE is better
<Incarus> Dillizar, yes
<Incarus> Dillizar, k
<lanoxx-> is anyone familiar with gnuplot?
<Incarus> !gnuplot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnuplot
<quibbler> DarkKnight: ok that is what i also have
<Dillizar> any other ideas ?? Incarus
<DarkKnight> magic_ninja; about which package are you talking VBox or ...
<Incarus> Dillizar, hm, change from also to oss or something like that
<vlan> hello all, i have some touble when im trying to compile kernel ->  http://pastebin.com/m663b1c0b
<vlan> i think some libs missed but i dont know how to solve this
<Incarus> Dillizar, wait!
<Incarus> Dillizar, install vorbis-tools
<shyam> http://www.swathanthran.in/try.wav have a trial recording with my mic, it is having an internal background noise, which i wish to reduce.. any idea?
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sfm> ciao a tutti
 * shyam doing recording with arecord
<Incarus> vlan, output is too short
<Dillizar> Incarus, installed now what
<shyam> alsamixer have capture0 at 84 and capture1 at 100 digital at 44
<quibbler> magic_ninja: he doesn't want virtualbox-ose he wants it from Sun
<shyam> #a
<shyam> ops sorry..
<Incarus> Dillizar, try again
<Gartral1> !dvd Gartral1
<Incarus> Dillizar, the music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd Gartral1
<shyam> its a laptop
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i just saw that page..the installation is shown only for 7.10...i use 8.04
<Gartral1> hmm, how do i play dvd movies?
<vlan> Incarus, output is too shot ? dont understand ...
<Incarus> Gartral1, install libdvdcss2
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.1.4/virtualbox-2.1_2.1.4-42893_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<Gartral1> is in synaptic now?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Incarus> Gartral1, http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<DarkKnight> magic_ninja; yes i am downloading it..thank you
<Nasra> any1 knowto make my desktop loolk like Mac?
<ubuntu_> can somebody help me with the installation process of Ubuntu 2.0 Ultimate using Wubi?
<Incarus> vlan, forget it
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, ?  http://bellard.org/qemu/download.html
<ubuntu_> I've installed it inside a partition with 39 GB free space
<Dillizar> Incarus, still nothing
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i searched my repos...its there...
<Incarus> Nasra, oxygen and avant window manager
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, k, start vlc in terminal and give output again
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, k
<DarkKnight> Incarus; should i install from there...which other packags should i install along with that...
<Gartral1> thankyou very much
<Nasra> Incarus:
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, just qemu, but you can also compile kqemu from the page
<Incarus> Gartral1, is it working?
<Incarus> <Nasra>, ...
<DarkKnight> Incarus; kqemu is also available in repos...
<Nasra> Incarus: yeap,....but where do I go for that?
<vlan> Incarus, why "forget it" ??
<Incarus> <Nasra>, search in synaptics
<Incarus> vlan, my english isnt good enough to tell it
<Nasra> Incarus: but how I do seach it ...like what do I put in there?
<Nasra> thanks
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, don't mention it
<Incarus> Nasra, just a sec
<Dillizar> Incarus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124703/ i thi this will help
<Incarus> vlan, Your output does not help us further
<Nasra> Incarus: like Mac Desktop something like that....
<Incarus> Nasra, search it in google
<Nasra> Incarus: okay thanks....lemme try that...
<Nasra> brb...
<Incarus> Dillizar, 8.10? its a bug in alsa driver
<sfm> ciao a tutti
<sfm> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dillizar> Incarus, 8.04
<Incarus> Dillizar, install "libsdl1.2debian-all"
<n2diy> sprinkmeier,  are you still here?
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, http://turbotting.net/virtualbox-howto-for-linux-and-windows-t53.html
<sfm> ciao a tutti
<Dillizar> Incarus,  Package libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio is not installed.
<magic_ninja> DarkKnight, thats a howto i wrote a while back for diablo II botting on linux/with virtualbox but ignore the d2 stuff just go to the part about getting the OS installed (probably 256-512 memory is going to be enough for you btw and mabye 2 gb of disk space)
<Incarus> Dillizar, or upgrade your system or alsa (www.alsa-project.org)
<alphae> php free  radio script ?
<user____> alphae: whats a radio script?
<quibbler> !it | sfm
<ubottu> sfm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Incarus> !ask | alphae
<ubottu> alphae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magic_ninja> !abuse | Incarus
<ubottu> Incarus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Incarus> Dillizar, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/150129
<Incarus> magic_ninja, ?
<magic_ninja> love ya
<magic_ninja> well ima go get some sleep
<magic_ninja> have fun guys
<alphae> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alphae> what
<Incarus> Dillizar, <<ALSA 1.3.5 Ouptut plugin does not work>>
<n2diy> Ok, I was playing around on my test box, and munged it up pretty good, but for the most part it is working again. On problem is Synaptic dissapeared from my System menu, and I can't run it with gksudo. I can run it as user, but I'm told I can't apply changes, just export the markings, thoughts?
<Dillizar> Incarus, you are telling me or asking me :)
<Incarus> Dillizar, telling
<Dillizar> so now
<Incarus> Dillizar, try "asoundconf reset-default-card"
<Incarus> or something
<Gartral1> bugger.. it plays, for about 2 minutes, then the video stops and wont come back
<selkies> can't mount external hard disk........ help anyone.. on ubuntu 8.10
<Gartral1> sound keeps going though
<sfm> ciao a tutti
<sfm> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dillizar> Incarus, Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<Incarus> Gartral1, change video memory settings in bios
<Incarus> <Dillizar>
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, with sudo
<quibbler> sfm: /join #ubuntu-it
<Dillizar> yes with sudo
<Gartral1> Incarus: bios doesnt have that setting on this chipset
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, try "sudo killall -s KILL pulseaudio"
<Gartral1> Incarus: this system has pretty shitty bios
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, k, which player do you use?
<Dillizar> Incarus, audasmt
<selkies> can't mount external hard disk........ help anyone.. on ubuntu 8.10??? plz
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, what?
<alphae> l am looking for php script for my web site
<Dillizar> Incarus, audacious
<Gartral1> selkies: does the drive show up in a window manager?
<Incarus> selkies, "sudo mkdir /dev/sdb1" and "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" and paste output
<andre-r> hi
<DarkKnight> magic_ninja; ohhh but that's a new instalaltion of XP i suppose
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, try "sudo killall -s KILL pulseaudio"
<DarkKnight> Incarus; can you help me about the flash issue
<Incarus> DarkKnight, which issue?
<user____> alphae: google can answer your question way better than us: we use ubuntu, but not necessarily php scripts
<alphae>  am looking for php script for my radio
<alphae> no google
<Incarus> alphae, wrong chat, join php irc
<selkies> Gartral1: i am really new to linux.. can u plz show me the way
<user____> alphae: please show us your google search query
<Incarus> selkies!
<Incarus> selkies, "sudo mkdir /dev/sdb1" and "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" and paste output
<thecookie> Howdy, I'm using 2 monitors. I can't seem to move windows between them tho. They just get moved between virtual desktops.
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i am able to view youtube videos....but when i move the scrollbar of the video.,..the video gets stuck...and watching a video in ubuntu is not same as in XP...
<n2diy> ha92910
<scizzo-> thecookie: sounds like you have edge flipping on
<Gartral1> it seems poidgin and vlc collide, huh
<scizzo-> thecookie: I am using 2 monitors also
<Incarus> DarkKnight, install latest flash player (10)
<vigo> thecookie: How many Desktops do you have open?
<selkies> Incarus: where do i paste the output??
<Dillizar> Incarus, lemme restart
<Incarus> DarkKnight, which browser?
<thecookie> vigo: I just have 2 horizontal
<thecookie> I guess I'll try to turn of edge flipping
<vigo> !pastebin
<Incarus> Dillizar, k
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i did that...but it didnt help...i use firefo
<selkies> Incarus: paste bin?/
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkKnight> Incarus; firefox
<Incarus> selkies, yes
<Incarus> DarkKnight, you can also try opera
<Incarus> !opera | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vigo> thecookie: Ok, I was just thinking it may be those getting 'confused'
<selkies> Incarus: what the link for paste bin .. plz
<Incarus> !paste | selkies
<ubottu> selkies: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkKnight> Incarus; also i am not able to watch certain pages which contains flashpaper embedded into it...
<DarkKnight> Incarus; is opera as good as firefox
<Incarus> DarkKnight, its faster on linux
<Incarus> DarkKnight, can you give me an output of "ps -u root"
<DarkKnight> Incarus; okk...what about this flashpaper issue
<Incarus> DarkKnight, hm
<selkies> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124711/
<Incarus> ups
<thecookie> scizzo-: Hmm. How would I turn off edge flipping? can't find it in the compiz manager
<Incarus> selkies, "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1" and "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" and paste output
<Incarus> my mistake
<Haz1> Hey guys, can anyone help me , i have a built-in microphone problem, the thing just won't work... any suggestions?
<Incarus> DarkKnight, x86 or x64?
<Dillizar> Incarus, now my graphic card doesnt work! i think the drivers may did something wrong
<Incarus> Haz1, turn up the volume in "alsamixer"
<scizzo-> thecookie: hmmm maybe its not in the compiz stuff or even that its in that place from the start
<Dillizar> and i still dont have sound Incarus
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i just checked the opera support in ubuntu...and i saw something about shared version...what is shared version
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, in ubuntu or qemu?
<DarkKnight> Incarus; x64
<selkies> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124712/
<vigo> I need a cup of java before I can answer any of these..
<Dillizar> Incarus, ubuntu
<scizzo-> thecookie: its called Edge Flipping
<DarkKnight> Incarus; http://paste.ubuntu.com/124714/
<Incarus> DarkKnight, http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<scizzo-> thecookie: now I am not sure how much effects you have and also I am not sure how you have setup the dual monitors also...would help a little know that also
<thecookie> scizzo-: I'm doing a filter using the filter function in the manager and I can't find a plugin named that
<scizzo-> thecookie: its not a filter
<killerboy> hello
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, k, looks good
<scizzo-> thecookie: right..Desktop Wall -> Edge Flipping
<thecookie> scizzo-: I meant.. the filter search function.. to filter out plugins so it's easier to find.
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, ? your graca isnt working?
<thecookie> scizzo-: Ah.
<DarkKnight> Incarus; in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser   there is a mention about shared version...what does this shared version man
<scizzo-> thecookie: if you are using edge flipping
<DarkKnight> Incarus; in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser   there is a mention about shared version...what does this shared version mean
<killerboy> what should i use for transforming my ftp account on server to version control system?
<Dillizar> Incarus, what is graca
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, not so important
<Haz1> Hey guys, can anyone help me , i have a built-in microphone problem, the thing just won't work... any suggestions?
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, graphic card
<DarkKnight> Incarus; okk
<thecookie> scizzo-: Ah. There is a "Multimonitor behaviour" too
<Dillizar> Incarus, the drivers a not working
<C-S-B> Haz1, latest drivers?
<C-S-B> ALSA?
<killerboy> i'd like to have some package which controls which files i've changed in my local directory and send only these
<killerboy> is it possible?
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, not working, but you can chat with us?
<Dillizar> Incarus, i stared to have problems when i installed the nvidia drivers
<Haz1> yeah...
<scizzo-> thecookie: right
<baldaris> hey i am trying to create ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Haz1> had a sound problem first, fixed it
<baldaris> what do i need to do that i am using nano ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Haz1> now the microphone
<baldaris> is that correct?
<thecookie> scizzo-: Hmm.. Not much of a different turning edge flipping off
<DarkKnight> Incarus; thank you it takes nearly 20 minutes to download
<Dillizar> Incarus, i cant its 640.480
<Dillizar> brb
<Incarus> DarkKngiht, k
<selkies> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124712/
<scizzo-> thecookie: right...then you need to explain a few things
<alaa> i want good tutrial to learn how to install svn in ubuntu server?
<DarkKnight> Incarus; finished installing qemu...but i dont see anywhere in the menus
<thecookie> scizzo-: I have the dual monitors set up as seperate x windows in the nividia manager
<hmw> how do I get sysntax highlighting in vim?
<Haz1> Hey guys, can anyone help me , i have a built-in microphone problem, the thing just won't work... any suggestions?
<sfm> ciao a tutti
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, the GraCa is working, but you have the wrong solution or what? any errors?
<sfm> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scizzo-> thecookie: 1. How is the monitors setup? 2. How are you moving the windows? 3. Are you using Xinerama or Twinview or what are you using?
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, yes, start over terminal
<Peanut> Hi everyone - any suggestions on backup up an Ubuntu system? I've bought an external USB disk, and now I'm trying to decide between 'cp -r', 'rsync', 'tar', whatever..
<DarkKnight> Incarus; do i have to do that everytime
<baldaris> hey i am trying to create a file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<baldaris> please tell me how to ?
<user____> killerboy: you need a ftp mirror tool with timestamp functionality, apt-cache search ftp | grep mirror
<frog> hi, which ports should i allow on firewall to make mrtg working?
<Incarus> selkies, hm
<baldaris> newbi here..
<Incarus> selkies, i dont know
<killerboy> user____, thanks
<scizzo-> thecookie: I never trusted that setup I have done everything in xorg.conf instead...since the dual monitor stuff is very broken IMO
<Peanut> baldaris: It should contain the public key that you want to authorize, just cut and paste the whole line and make sure that the permissions of the file and directory are ok.
<thecookie> scizzo-: They're just set up as "Seperate x windows" maybe that's the wrong one?
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, no, just for generating the image
<scizzo-> thecookie: might be...you should try a little different setups
<thecookie> scizzo-: Neither twinview nor xinemera
<DarkKnight> Incarus; okk can you tell me the command
<scizzo-> thecookie: save the config and try a new
<baldaris> yeah when i am doing that i am getting a error message file does not exist
<scizzo-> thecookie: using twinview with nvidia cards is recommended AFAIK
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, i dont know the command, try "qemu --help"
<thecookie> scizzo-: Yeah. Is x restarted with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<realist> Guess I don't belong here.
<Peanut> baldaris: Who gives you that error message, how do you trigger that?
<DizzyDoo> Question: I currently cannot access the internet from my router which is plugged into my Ubuntu Server box, presumably because I have not set it up. The manual says I require a Static IP and a host name, what is a host name in this circumstance?
<scizzo-> thecookie: why not just logout and login again?
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, http://bellard.org/qemu/qemu-doc.html
<baldaris> peanut: i am wrting this in my dedicated server console.
<thecookie> scizzo-: true. brb :)
<baldaris> when i try nano ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Dillizar> is there a way i can return to the kernel i had when i had a fresh installation
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, i think "localhost"
<baldaris> it opens a terminal
<Peanut> Ah, ok, maybe the .ssh directory doesn't exist yet?
<baldaris> and paste the public key
<baldaris> yeah
<baldaris> paenut:correct
<baldaris> how can i craete it
<DizzyDoo> Incarus, what?
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, you can reinstall the old kernel from repo
<Nasra> making your Ubuntu 8:10 looking like Mac Os..
<Peanut> baldaris: From your home directory, type mkdir .ssh
<Dillizar> Incarus, how can i do that
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, dont know
<Dillizar> lol
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, do what? i forgot it
<Dillizar> oh i<Incarus> <Dillizar>, you can reinstall the old kernel from repo
<alaa> how to install svn in ubuntu?
<baldaris> yeah ofcource
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, k
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, wait a sec
<baldaris> thanks quite stupid of me actually
<baldaris> but thanks a million
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, what was the kernel version?
<user____> alaa: package name is subversion ;-)
<Incarus> !svn | alaa
<ubottu> alaa: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Dillizar> Incarus, wait nee cig :)
<n2diy> Messing around with my test box, and I managed to lose my sudoers prvledges, how can I fix that?
<Incarus> <Dillizar>, ? "nee cig"?
<alaa> <ubottu> i want the steps to install it
<Incarus> alaa, ubottu is a bot, he wouldnt answer
<scizzo-> alaa: apt-get install subversion
<alaa> <Incarus> can you help me to install svn in ubuntu?
<thecookie> scizzo-: Hmm. Now the other monitor is just dark :P
<Incarus> alaa, terminal -> "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<alaa> i do but how to put my project on it and use it
<alaa> ?
<scizzo-> thecookie: http://pastebin.com/mcaabee2
<scizzo-> thecookie: that is the setup I have
<Incarus> n2diy, did you change your sudoers file?
<scizzo-> alaa: hold on..you want help with _using_ subversion?
<scizzo-> alaa: I mean creating a project and putting it in subversion?
<alaa> <scizzo>yes
<Incarus> scizzo, <<alla <Incarus> can you help me to install svn in ubuntu?>>
<Incarus> k
<Incarus> oh
<scizzo-> Incarus: read again
<thecookie> scizzo-: Thanks. I'll test around a bit to see if I can get it working
<Incarus> yes
<n2diy> Incarus, umm, no, I deleted my user, and then added him again, and I had to do a chown --recursive user /home/user, just to be able to log back in again.
<grobda24> Hello. I've seen this mentioned as a bug ... but how can I simply get my sound to play again without rebooting ? "module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy"
<Incarus> n2diy, and what is the exact error?
<scizzo-> alaa: I am sorry to say this but that is something that you will have to read from the subversion website
<Peanut> Is there a way to tell whether the USB port I'm using for an external disk is a 'fast' USB port or a slower one?
<scizzo-> alaa: how to setup a host and then creating a project to put on a subversion host is beyond my knowledge at least....
<alaa> scizzo: thanks
<scizzo-> alaa: http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Incarus> Peanut, where's no fast and slow, do you mean usb 1.1/2.0?
<Haz1> Hey guys, can anyone help me , i have a built-in microphone problem, the thing just won't work... any suggestions?
<selkies> Incarus: this is the error i get ... "http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/GELCsYvav6mvs5WZcYOYvQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCO6f5eD18KLq9gE&feat=directlink"
<xukun> Hi all. I have a system with onboard nvdia sound card with spdif, how can I see if it's active?
<mirak> hi
<Peanut> Incarus: yes, the USB people have completely confused me with their 'hi speed' and 'full speed', but 2.0 is probably what I meant :-)
<scizzo-> thecookie: sure....most of the sites I have seen and followed have said to use twinview with nvidia cards
<mirak> to develop a C programm on linux what is the best IDE ?
<scizzo-> thecookie: just keep that in mind
<mirak> or just to browse it
<scizzo-> thecookie: I have tried the other tools for dual monitors but IMO they are not 100% good at the moment
<n2diy> Incarus, with gksudo I'm prompted for my password, and then told I'm not authorized by sudo to run the app, with sudo, I'm told I am not in the sudoers file.
<Incarus> Peanut, if you connect an usb device to an usb 2.0 interface and the device works, then it should be high speed and working)
<scizzo-> mirak: any text editor I would say
<Incarus> <n2diy>, can you use vim?
<Peanut> Incarus: sure, but how do I find out if the interface I've plugged it into is USB2.0 capable?
<mirak> scizzo-: haha
<selkies> guys this is the error i get on mounting a ext HDD.. "http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/GELCsYvav6mvs5WZcYOYvQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCO6f5eD18KLq9gE&feat=directlink"
<Incarus> Peanut, i dont know, ask somebody else
<n2diy> Incarus, I've never used it before.
<Peanut> My dmesg does say: "usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<Incarus> <selkies>, "sudo umount /dev/sdc1" and then: "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1"
<Incarus> n2diy, you have to add your user in "/etc/sudoers/", but i dont know the exact syntax
<scizzo-> selkies: have you tried what it says in the error?
<grobda24> Haz1, what system ?
<n2diy> Incarus, ok, that's a start, thanks.
<Incarus> np
<Incarus> n2diy, if you just add your user, he'll be super user, so be carefull
<forces> how can I know if I have a 32 or 64 bits system?
<Peanut> Seems I picked the right USB port then, jay :-)
<n2diy> Incarus, roger that.
<achilles> hello, I use ldap to authenticate my users by pam_ldap, users login and everything is perfect, I just have one problem, uses that belongs to a certain group can't access group shared folders, even 'id' returns the correct group . any help ?
<Incarus> selkies, does it work?
<Incarus> n2diy, k
<grobda24> selkies, have you tried what is suggested in that error message ?
<forces> wich comand can I use?
<grobda24> Anyone know how to clear an "alsa in use" message ?
<Incarus> <selkies>, "sudo umount /dev/sdc1" and then: "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1"
<selkies> grobda24: how to do the second option??
<Incarus> selkies, look at my solution
<user____> forces: uname -m
<Garcon_> hikenboot, I need to set a range of IPs on a ubuntu server 8.10. Is there any way to do similar to this: http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/RangeOfIpsOnEthx ?
<selkies> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124727/
<forces> user____, thanks
<Incarus> k, selkies, try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/ANIL -o force"
<jw> hej
<selkies> Incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124731/
<Incarus> selkies, "sudo mkdir /media/sdc1" and then: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 -o force"
<Guest46039> Jak skonfigurować dźwiek w Ubuntu 8.10 na laptopie asus ?
<TaTo> hi all
<Incarus> !pl | Guest46039
<ubottu> Guest46039: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<Incarus> !cz | Guest46039
<ubottu> Guest46039: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<zertyuio> hi there
<TaTo> i have a big problem
<zertyuio>  i like your pastebin website
<gabriel> I need to know if there is any good translation software for ubuntu like systran translator
<n2diy> Incarus, I have no /etc/sudoers flie!
<TaTo> there is somebody can help me?
<b1n42y> !pl | Guest46039
<ubottu> Guest46039: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<thecookie> scizzo-: I seem to have it working now. The background image is really streched out tho.. this meta resolution thingy seems to be the issue
<zertyuio> is it possible to intergrate the pastebin to our website
<selkies> Incarus: bro it worked...
<Haz1> Hey guys, can anyone help me , i have a built-in microphone problem, the thing just won't work... any suggestions?
<Incarus> n2diy, open as super user
<selkies> Incarus: can u plz tell me wat was the prob..
<b1n42y> Incarus, FYI that was pl ;p
<zertyuio> is there any code for user comes to my website
<Incarus> !ask | TaTo
<ubottu> TaTo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zertyuio> can be poste
<TaTo> LOL
<zertyuio> pastebin things
<Incarus> <selkies>, the device did "unclean" shutdown, you had to force your ubuntu to mount it
<Incarus> <b1n42y>, kk
<scizzo-> thecookie: no suprise....just keep working with it and you will get it working
<n2diy> Incarus, I booted in recovery mode, went to a root shell, started nano, and there is no /etc/sudoers file?
<selkies> Incarus: u mean from windows... i also ve windows
<gabriel>  I need to know if there is any good translation software for ubuntu like systran translator, can somebody help me?
<user____> zertyuio: try sourceforge.net and search for pastebin
<Incarus> k, selkies, next time press right click on systray in windows and then remove
<Incarus> <b1n42y>, did look like czech
<Incarus> n2diy, you can create one
<zertyuio> thx a lot user____
<TaTo> i need to use an usb smart card reader through rdesktop to a windows server 2003 how can i do this????
<n2diy> Incarus, ok, I'll touch it.
<MarsD> eish
<MarsD> i think use visudo rather n2diy
<Incarus> n2diy, create one with this line: "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" and then chmod to 666 the file (the number of the beast XD)
<user____> gabriel: i feel you need check with the vendors for linux offers, its a market with propietary algrithms so i doubt there are open source projects so far
<n2diy> Incarus, roger
<gregor_> Is there any GTD, like http://gtd-free.sourceforge.net/index.html in Ubuntu?
<gregor_> *GTD-application
<selkies> Incarus: i tried wid couple of other ext hard disk too.. but had this same prob.. so next time if i get the same error wid other HDD .. m i suppose to jus type the "sudo mkdir /media/sdc1" and then: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 -o force"
<user____> gregor_: apt-cache search todo
<thecookie> scizzo-: You know if there is some way you can make the second monitor get its own bottom bar? So that apps opened and is on the right monitor isn't in the left panel
<Incarus> selkies, no just "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 -o force"
<TaTo> nobody??? :'(
<Incarus> TaTo, whats the problem?
<TaTo> i need to use an usb smart card reader through rdesktop to a windows server 2003 how can i do this????
<gabriel> thanks user__
<selkies> Incarus:  thanks a million bro.. i owe u ..
<Incarus> TaTo, remote?
<bartbes> GDM always says "Login failed" before I can even enter my name and password, does somebody know what it might be?
<Incarus> selkies, np
<TaTo> yes
<achilles> guys, if some users are in the same group, and a directory permission 770 nobody:GrpName , can't those users access this directory ?
<Incarus> bartbes, could be a bug, try to install kdm
<minimec> bartbes: can you login normally after the error message?
<n2diy> Incarus, I do have the file, I didn't scroll down far enough to see it. and the entry for root is there.
<Incarus> TaTo, is the device not working? or is it only when you try it remote?
<GeneralGustav> Anybody know a good GUI or terminal app to mount and unmount .isos and .imgs easily?
<pescanova> hola a todos
<Incarus> <n2diy>, k
<bartbes> minimec: no, it keeps returning, if I hold escape it just keeps closing message boxes
<Incarus> <n2diy>, do you have got 8.10?
<TaTo> incarus look at this http://nopaste.com/p/aanOEFgHj
<n2diy> Incarus, no 8.04.
<TaTo> i think it works
<killerboy> bye
<TaTo> but i'm not soure
<pescanova> alguien habla español?
<TaTo> *sure
<Incarus> TaTo, yes
<Incarus> <n2diy>, its a bug, i'm sure, i also had this problem, you can upgrade to intrepid ibex, and it should work
<TaTo> ok it works
<Incarus> !es | pescanova
<ubottu> pescanova: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TaTo> but i don't know how to pass it to the server
<TaTo> :(
<minimec> bartbes: maybe you got the autologin function on... switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>F1, login and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. That will reconfigure gdm to the defaults. Then type reboot in the console
<n2diy> Incarus, I don't think so, everything was cool until I deleted myself! :)
<Incarus> n2diy, hm
<linduxed> what was the virtual machine package that is available through synaptic called?
<Incarus> n2diy, you can delete your user again (but over user manager) and adding a new one
<n2diy> Incarus, I have the file open now, I'll add myself, and hope for the best, it is a test box, so this is what it exsists for.
<n2diy> Incarus, can't do that, because I don't have sudo privvies!
<Incarus> n2diy, could work, but i'm sure that that isnt a problem of /etc/sudoers, it is a bug in hardy
<Incarus> n2diy, login as root at the login screen
<n2diy> Incarus, I am root, in the recovery console.
<bartbes> minimec: autologin is the only way I can log in at the moment
<Incarus> n2diy, yes, thats a real problem...
<minimec> bartbes: Why that?
<Incarus> n2diy, its not sudoers, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<n2diy> Incarus, duh, why don't I just look at sudoer file on this box, that should show me what I need to know!
<fatbrain_t> Hello, can I compile (target) 32-bit systems when compiling on my ubuntu-64bit?
<bartbes> minimec: because when it's disabled I get that "Login failed" dialog
<Incarus> bartbes, 8.10?
<bartbes> Incarus: yes
<aurax> Hello, I'm trying to set up few outgoing pptp connections and want to be able to bind those connections to a certain interfaces, any idea how to bind them ?
<minimec> bartbes: I have a working gdm in 8.04 and 8.10. I would do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'.
<selkies> Incarus: will i have to it again next time i connect the HDD..
<mrgreen> HI
<bartbes> minimec: ok, I'll try, but if I crash it'll probably take a minute or 10 before I'm back
<mitesh> where do i request for free stickers, flyers which i would require for the ubuntu install fest being organized in our college
<Incarus> bartbes, paste "cat /var/log/gdm/:0.log"
<minimec> bartbes: no problem.
<Incarus> selkies, maybe, if you dont securely remove the device in windows
<mrgreen> i have got a problem i can't install programs anymore
<Incarus> mrgreen, paste error
<bartbes> Incarus: seems to be an old one reporting about when I was installing my video card drivers
<Incarus> k
<mrgreen> i haven't got the program list
<Incarus> bartbes, have you got the latest updates?
<Incarus> mrgreen, describe your exact error
<achilles> guys, if some users are in the same group, and a directory permission 770 nobody:GrpName , can't those users access this directory ? please any help ?
<bartbes> Incarus: I'll do the dpkg-reconfigure first, be back as soon as possible
<TaTo> incarus any
<TaTo> 	
<TaTo> suggestion
<TaTo> ?
<FloodBot3> TaTo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> archilles, no
<Incarus> archilles, chown the directory
<Incarus> TaTo, i dont know
<Incarus> bartbes, k
<mrgreen> if i open the client to install programs i don't get any categories programs or error messages
<selkies> Incarus: bro now i can unmount the hdd.. it says its been mounted manually.. help again plz
<Incarus> selkies, just a sec
<Incarus> selkies, "sudo umount /dev/hdc1 -o force"
<TaTo> incarus ok tnx i know that isn't a normal question :)
<Incarus> TaTo, i never used a card reader
<mrgreen> if i open the client to install programs i don't get any categories programs or error messages
<Incarus> in ubuntu
<TaTo> i started 2 days ago :D
<Incarus> mrgreen, paste it, or make a screenshot
<TaTo> bye all
<selkies> Incarus: won't it mount automatically mount by itself..
<Haz1> guys i have a microphone problem, it actualy works but there's a problem with playback... any suggestions?
<Incarus> selkies, normally, but if you remove your device "unclean" in windows not
<DizzyDoo> Question: I currently cannot access the internet from my router which is plugged into my Ubuntu Server box, presumably because I have not set it up. The manual says I require a Static IP and a host name, what is a host name in this circumstance?
<Incarus> what is circumstance?
<mrgreen> It tells me that the program i searched for is not avaiable but the search field is empty
<Incarus> k, i searched circumstance in a dictionary
<Incarus> <mrgreen>, in a packet manager?
<selkies> Incarus: i am gettin this erron on unmount .. "http://paste.ubuntu.com/124741/"
<mrgreen> yes
<Incarus> selkies, sorry
<Incarus> selkies, "sudo umount /dev/hdc1 -O force"
<bartbes> minimec: didn't work
<bartbes> Incarus: I'll check for updates
<Incarus> DizzyDoo, where do you need the static ip, in the router or in ubuntu?
<Incarus> bartbes, you can also try to use another display manager like kdm
<DizzyDoo> Incarus, the router requires a static IP.
<bartbes> Incarus: ok, installing..
<selkies> Incarus: error again bro "http://paste.ubuntu.com/124742/"
<bartbes> Incarus: though I always preferred gdm
<bartbes> Incarus: and this costs me 116 MB
<s_spiff> anyone here has experience in setting up realtek audio drivers for 4.1 systems?
<Incarus> DizzyDoo, a hostname from what? from the provider?
<Incarus> bartbes, its a gdm bug
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Incarus> bartbes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412320
<Jufis> I have some folders in Trash that I cannot delete. It gives an error "Directory is not empty".
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I am attemping to set up my router, which requires a static IP and a hostname, I have no idea what a hostname is
<killerboy> hello
<killerboy> i'd like to mount ftp as filesystem, what should i install for it?
<Incarus> bartbes, check numlock key
<Incarus> killerboy, check out nautilus
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> setup your ubuntu box as a router or standalone router?
<unclben> hello, all. i'm running Intrepid and trying to compile my own kernel to debug a... bug. i'm reading the kernel compiling howto at help.ubuntu.com and it says i need to do apt-get build-dep linux. when i try that, it says i need to enable new repos. which repos do i need to add?
<killerboy> Incarus, i'd like to mount it, not some virtual nautilus stuff
<Incarus> DizzyDoo, try "Localhost" as hostname
<Incarus> DizzyDoo, "localhost"
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: it's a standalone router
<DizzyDoo> Incarus, that does absolutely nothing.
<Incarus> <killerboy>, google is your friend
<killerboy> Incarus, of course, lufs is out of date
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, cant you access the internet?
<killerboy> last update 2003
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> what make you believe your router requires a static ip address?
<massimoloffredo> ubuntu_it
<erUSUL> !it | massimoloffredo
<ubottu> massimoloffredo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Incarus> n8tuserf, it need a static ip adress, but not a host name
<Jufis> Hello. I have some folders in Trash that I cannot delete. It gives an error "Directory is not empty". How to get rid of them for good?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> which brand of router is this?  is it hooked up to you ISP?
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: rm -rf <folder you cant delete>
<massimoloffredo> #ubuntu-it
<n8tuserf> Incarus -> no it does not require a static ip address
<Incarus> <Jufis>, go into the directorys and delete the files
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: The manual says it requires a static IP when installing on Linux
<n8tuserf> Incarus -> no it does not require host name either
<Incarus> <n8tuserf>, yes
<Incarus> <n8tuserf>, i think the static ip address will be the router ip
<n8tuserf> Incarus do you realize that my router does not require a static ip address when I connect to my ISP?
<Jufis> Incarus, those folders doesn't exist anywhere but Trash
<killerboy> thanks
<n8tuserf> Incarus -> you think? you are not even sure?
<GeneralGustav> I would I copy all files with the same file extentions form a drive? Say .mp3 or .blend ?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: It's a netgear DG one, plugging it in does not light up the "internet" light, and when I do an ifconfig, the Internet addr is a localhost number
<dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Incarus> n8tuserf, some router dont give you the ip of the provider, just another ip (like a proxy)
<dr_Willis> often if you run the file maangers as root and stuff.. you can get directoreis/files in the Trash directrory that you must use root to 'delete'
<aso> wow to irc!
<erUSUL> GeneralGustav: use shell globs... cp folder/*.mp3 destinationfolder/
<selkies> Incarus: error again bro "http://paste.ubuntu.com/124742/"
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> you have to understand how a router works, 1st one interfaces is  towards you ISP, the othe is towards your local lan
<dr_Willis> sudo rm /home/.local/Trash/whatever
<erUSUL> !cli | GeneralGustav
<ubottu> GeneralGustav: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: find -name *.mp3 -exec cp {} /directory/to/copy/to \;
<n8tuserf> Incarus -> i dont know what you are talking of, but a router does not require a static ip address!
<bartbes> Incarus: I'm going to try using kdm, I'll report back (hopefully from enlightenment)
<Incarus> selkies, you dont need to unmount it
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: that will find all mp3s and copy them wherever you say, replace *.mp3 to "*.mp3"
<Incarus> <n8tuserf>, k
<Incarus> <bartbes>, k
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: okay, could you please explain exactly how to set up my router in linux, as plugging it in does not appear to get me anywhere
<DarkKnight> Incarus; so what tool id required to watch flash videos in OPera
<selkies> Incarus: u mean i can jus unplug the hdd..
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Even into deep directory structures?
<Incarus> <selkies>, yes, that wont broke it
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> its not specific to linux, its the same for windows..you follow?
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: find will work recursively through all subfolders from where you launch it from
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, none, it use the plugins of firefox
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Excelent. Thankyou.
<selkies> k
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf, this is Ubuntu server though
<Jufis> ~/.local/share/Trash/files has only one folder but there's about 20 of them that I cant delete.
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i just visited youtube and i am not able to watch the video
<Jufis> in the Trash
<rai> i have  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)    how to enable desktop effects?
<aso_> hello
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: if it finds a file that matches it will execute the command, {} just means the found file (it will be the absolute bath from /)
<nightrid3r> n8tuserf some providers require a hostname and static ip, but this is only if you order a "office class" line
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> it does not matter, it could be a client host or a server, whatever is on the lan side of the router..
<dr_Willis> Jufis,  you coukld delete the whome 'Trash' directrory as root if you wanted. it will get remade
<massimoloffredo> #ubuntu.it
<Jufis> dr_Willis, how to delete it as root?
<Incarus> DarkKnight, Tools, Preferences, Advanced, Content, and press plugins
<Incarus> Jufis, "sudo"
<nightrid3r> massimoloffredo type /join #ununtu-it
<dr_Willis> Jufis,  with the sudo rm ..... command as i mentioned earlier
<nightrid3r> grmbl
<n8tuserf> nightrid3r -> umm yes if its use for business class, but am sure am assuming here that the person am assisting does not have that type of service
<Jufis> oh.. ok
<caktux> hi guys.. i must be waaaaaaay too tired to find what im looking for right now, ive been running solely on ubuntu for the last 4 years but can't even get it out of google right now..   How do I set the write protect flag to on a usb stick from the command line?? must be a command im simply forgetting and its creeping me out!
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> have you done any tutorials on networking yet?
<caktux> ^ to "On" on a usb stick
<caktux> tired i am
<caktux> lol
<Incarus> caktux, "sudo chmod"
<caktux> but its vfat fs
<DarkKnight> Incarus; saw two plugins...gcj and shockwave
<broonsparrow> hi. can anyone help me with a LAMP/wordpress install on a localhost? when i try and open .../wp-admin/install.php in firefox I get a "forbidden you don't have permission to to access..." any ideas?
<Incarus> DarkKnight, hm, should working
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: No. I assumed that following the manual would get my router set up.
<caktux> where it gets mounted elsewhere, no such perms for sure..
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Im getting an error: find: paths must precede expression: clothtest.blend
<Incarus> DarkKnight, try "sudo killall -s KILL firefox" and "sudo killall -s KILL opera" and try again
<Incarus> GeneralGustav, wrong chat, ask in blender irc
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> two pieces of equipment with different functionalities, a router which connects to your ISP via a dsl modem or a dialup modem
<Incarus> caktux, chmod the directory of the usb device in /media/
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid with Kde 4.2 stable and my pvr is only playing static for some reason in vlc with my Hauppague PVR card...any help?
<Jufis> dr_Willis, I deleted it but the folders are still in there. They dont show up if I look at the Trash in terminal but if I open the Trash from bottom-right, there they are :(
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, How is this related to blender? Besides the fact that they are .blends.
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> and what ever connects to that router as a device on the lan side, can be a client host, or a server host
<gregor_> is it possible to save streams with totem?
<rio> hi, where did the samba sharing configuration dialog go? i just created a share in nautilus using the context menu, and now i cant unsahre it :(
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: after find put a .
<dr_Willis> Jufis,  i would imagine you deleted the wrong users, or the root users Trash, not the user you are currently running's trash
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, thats no problem of/in ubuntu#
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: find . -name ....
<caktux> Incarus: youve gotta be kidding.. i knew i was forgetting something reeeeeeeeeeally stupid.. thanks mate :p
<Incarus> caktux, k
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, What, how to copy a file? You know they will tell me to come straight back here.
<n8tuserf> caktux -> you forgotten the 4 years of know how in a jiffy?  lol
<DarkKnight> Incarus; tried it...but its not coming
<Jufis> dr_Willis, so where would my trash be? I'm the only user.
<rio> .. where to remove samba shares created with nautilus?
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Its not working. I'll figure it out. Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: find . -name "*.mp3" -exec cp {} /directory/to/copy/to \;
<dr_Willis>  Jufis  /home/USERNAME/.local/share/Trash/files
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, it means you have to say how the file should running, try "blender FILE"
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> this router you speak of is the same as what you are using now to get into the internet?
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: you can use $USER instead ;)
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, what you mean?
<GeneralGustav> Incarus, The only thing im doing with the file is copying it.
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: try: echo $USER
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf, I'm afraid not, I'm using an older US Robotics wireless router. The router I speak of is a newer Netgear one.
<hmw> is there a packet i can apt-get, to get syntax highlighting in vim? or should it be active already??
<Incarus> <GeneralGustav>, cp
<gregor_> is it possible to save video-streams with totem?
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: it outputs the user who is active in that terminal
<Jufis> oh
<bartbes> Incarus: thanks, it works
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: so you can use that when giving commands
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i had run the command in terminal and opened Opera again...but i still can't watch the video
<Incarus> DizzyDoo, simple configuration mistake
<killerboy> bye
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: if you want to referenct the home dir use ~/
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, x64 or x86
<Incarus> bartbes, np
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: e.g. cd ~/Desktop
<DarkKnight> Incarus; x64
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Silly silly me... It works. Thankyou.
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: good lad
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: find and -exec will give you huge power
<DizzyDoo> Incarus, what are you talking about? I have done no configuration at all, as of yet. My original question was simply: "How do I find out my host name"
<caktux> n8tuserf: lol seems so! a couple good hours of sleep should do the trick ;) .. some self promo of my good side after 1380 ppl got aware of that black hole in my head...heheh ;) My latest realisation (except the design and contents feeded by drupal), http://www.lechateau.com/en/style
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> old or new, their functionality should be the same, a router "routes" .. please tell us about your netgear router?  is it an AP also?
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, install x64 opera with x64 flash
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: you can use it to find ALL mp3 files and convert them to ogg
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Looks like it... Thankyou for showing me!
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, i dont know
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: and other such stuff
<DarkKnight> Incarus; so i need to download again??
<n8tuserf> caktux -> yeah, take a good nap, so you regain your know how and energies
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Hehe, I was just trying to copy my .blends but I used .mp3 as an example because not eveyone is familiar with .blends. Thanks again!
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, hm, try it, i dont know much aout opera with x64 flash
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, wait a sec
<WizardJames> Hello, iv been having some problems with firefox on my day old install of ubuntu ,  it looks like i am missing a font ..  http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Azjol-Nerub&n=jameses  the hoverover stuff is not showing up and the words "chartaer , talents reputaton" that whole row is not showing any text.
<rai> i have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)       how to enable desktop effects
<Incarus> <DizzyDoo>, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931423
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: No idea what an AP is, sorry, it's just a normal household router. Upon plugging it into my Linux server, there is no internet connection. The manual for the router talks through how to configure it on Linux, which apparently requires a static IP and a hostname.
<RichW> rai, should work out the box?
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: you can use any globbin, you can even have some logic in the find statement
<ProstheticS> quick question , ive installed ubuntu 8.10 on my pc using the alternate install (i have an odd raid setup) .. however im wondering where the Add/remove version of synaptic has gone, and whether i can get it back, i prefer the easy layout
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: this is why command line is much more usable than gui
<DizzyDoo> Incarus, I never asked anything about Opera. You must mean something else
<Incarus> DizzyDoo, sorry, wrong name
<rio> .. where to remove samba shares created with nautilus?
<RichW> rai, rich click desktop and click change desktop background, theres a effects tab
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931423
<rai> ﻿RichW: its not working
<ProstheticS> or what its called so i can install it with synaptic
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> ahem, look at your older US Robotics, you see a cable attached to a wall? another cable on the lan side connected to your host now?   it should be exactly same connectivity for your netgear
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, dr_Willis, deleted that Trash but didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> rio: right click and unshare them the way you shared them, or remove their entry in n/etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jufis> I think they are from a mounted drive...
<Jufis> so would that trash be in the same place?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Agreed. Once you know what you want you can excecute it in one simple command. I'll have to get my step dad to show me a few more tricks like this -exec lol.
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I would of thought so too, however I'm not getting any internet connection through it. Why would that be?
<Incarus> i have to go now
<Incarus> bye
<rio> ActionParsnip: context menu dialog tells me its not shared, and no entry in smb.conf, though after restarting samba its still there
<ProstheticS> any1?
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: -exec is awesome
<broonsparrow> hi. can anyone help me with a LAMP/wordpress install on a localhost? when i try and open .../wp-admin/install.php in firefox I get a "forbidden you don't have permission to to access..." any ideas?
<rai> ﻿RichW:even compiz-check passed..but no effects
<ActionParsnip> rio: then share it, then unshare it
<cuim> hello,everyone
<old> which antivirus do you suggest for ubuntu?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> well thats because it has to be configured first, just like your USRobotics that had to be configured too before your ISP can dole out an ip address to it, like log-in name to your ISP, etc
<ActionParsnip> rio: sort of put sharing on what it thinks is shared, then when you remove it it will hopefully unshare it
<rio> ActionParsnip: hm, worked, thanks
<cuim> I am a new player, and I want to have a try.
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Righto, how should I go about configuring it? If the manual is talking rubbish about static Ips and hostnames?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> so kindly read the manual of your netgear, is it the netgear 614L  newest model?
<ActionParsnip> rio: i used to look after a uniix system like that, to deny  access you had to give a user access then take it away, weird
<Jufis> how to show hidden files in terminal?
<lstarnes> Jufis: ls -a
<Jufis> thanks
<old> I'd like to get one that will protect other window machines.. and my own.. any ideas?
<gregor_> how can i save video-streams with totem?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: the router is a DG634 (version 4). I've read the manual, but it says I need a static IP to install and configure on Linux and I need to know my host name
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> make sure you are reading the correct section, are you referring to the ISP side or lan side?
<bluej> am I stating the obvious that DWM doesn't support bitstream/déjà vu?
 * n8tuserf boils water to get a cup of joe
<|f|> could someone post an url, I need to test a little script
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I have no idea, it's just the "Install and Configurel Router on Linux" section
<ActionParsnip> |f|: www.bmezine.com
<|f|> ActionParsnip: danke
<Jufis> dr_Willis, okay, I found the directories from /media/Data/.Trash-1000 but can't delete them. it says "Directory not empty".
<ActionParsnip> julle_: you could try sudo rm-rf <thing> but be massively careful, its very aggressive
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> well also try to get an idea, i have hinted to you to do a tutorial on networking, and I also have indicated that there are two sides to the router, towards ISP and a local lan right?
<ActionParsnip> julle_: and can delete stuff you need if missexecuted
<ActionParsnip> julle_: but if used correctly it can be useful
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, I tried sudo rm -rf but still get the same error
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Yes, you have. I wouldn't think I would have to take a course in networking to install an off the shelf router.
<WizardJames> Hello, iv been having some problems with firefox on my day old install of ubuntu ,  it looks like i am missing a font ..  http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Azjol-Nerub&n=jameses  the hoverover stuff is not showing up and the words "chartaer , talents reputaton" that whole row is not showing any text.
<GeneralGustav> Can I look up a PID to see what it is??
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: try deleting the files one by one with: sudo rm -f <file>
<Stevethepirate> Hi, I have a problem with my network card working in ubuntu, and found [with some help] this bug report.. http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11073 ... however there are 2 possible bug-cases.. How can I differentiate between them
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> no you dont have to take a whole course, but you have to get an idea of the terminologies, and and idea of which side is which? get it?
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, okay I'll try
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: ps -ef | grep <pid>
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Hehe. Thankyou for being so helpful!
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> and the manual for installation does not have a picture?  pictures is worth a thousand words eh
<Peanut> GeneralGustav: ps -p <pid> -f
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: np man, youu are using terminal which is where i am good
<Peanut> GeneralGustav: actually, if you use the <pid> as the last argument, you don't even have to use -p
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Mind helping me interpret a bug report quick?
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, PTS seems to be using /mnt and I want to unmount..... Would it be safe to kill??
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I apologise that I do not understand the technical terms, but all I really need to know to follow the set up guide in the manual is how to get my hostname.
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: you could use: lsof | grep mnt | less
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, "rm: cannot remove '****': it is a directory"
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: see whats open on it
<oCean_> GeneralGustav: or "fuser -m /mnt"
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: is that the actual error?
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, there are no files, only empty directories that have some empty sub-directories
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, yes
<neer> Hi
<neer> I am using the internet through Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: never seen one with asterisks in, creepy
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: try tab completing
<shavin> Guys i run ubuntu on a pen drive. how do i check space left on my pen drive? I confess i asked this same question some days ago but forgot the command
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, Bash?!?
<neer> and I want to share that connection with another computer using XP
<GeneralGustav> AHH! Im an IDIOT
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, the folder's name supposed to be there, I just replaced it with asterisks because all folders give same error
<neer> using wireless connection
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> am at the Netgear web site, your product is DG634 not a DG834?  634 does not show up on the list
<oCean_> GeneralGustav: probably your own shell :)
<GeneralGustav> LOL Yes...
<GeneralGustav> oh god...
<Stevethepirate> !ics > neer
<ubottu> neer, please see my private message
<neer> Does anyone have any idea about it?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Yes, sorry, you are correct
<Stevethepirate> neer: check your private messages
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: you could launch you file browser with gksudo then delete the folders in there
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, when I try to delete with rm -rf it says "directory not empty". but when I look at what's inside of it, there's nothing (no hidden files or anything)
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, I didnt realize being in that dir with the command line would cause issues LOL. Now I know..
<GeneralGustav> Im glad i didnt kill it...
<Stevethepirate> !recompile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile
<sdf2> i can run alsa-oss package without any problems on my debian
<Stevethepirate> !kernel modules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel modules
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: you could make a file in the folder, just to humour it
<Stevethepirate> x(
<sdf2> but it fails to run correctly on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> GeneralGustav: yeah that means the shell is using it
<GeneralGustav> ActionParsnip, And I was going to kill it too .lol
<Stevethepirate> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38994  <-- anyone want to explain where I can find \drivers\nets\sis190.c that "john zhang" refers to?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | sdf2
<ubottu> sdf2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: this may help
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> lets go over this manual okay?  ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/DG834Gv5_SM_31Mar08.pdf
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Sure, probably won't make a difference but my router is version 4, rather than version 5, but oh well :)
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, lol. I made a file in one of the folders and tried to delete it. "Directory not empty". Then I checked the folder and the file had been deleted but the folder remains and can't be deleted.
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> okay go to page 14 and you see how it connects to the telephone outlet ?
<sdf2> double click volume control?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Still loading (slow old router)
<old> which antivirus do you suggest for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> julle_: try: sudo chown -R $USER /path/to/folder; sudo chmod -R 7777 /path/to/folder
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, you mean me?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> page 15 would show a total connectivity too
<ActionParsnip> julle_: that will make the folder accessible to anybody ever and your username will be the owner
<ActionParsnip> julle_: ignore that, Jufis yeah i meant you
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, k. let's try
<n8tuserf> !virus | old
<ubottu> old: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<deany> old, avast
<gregor_> how can i save video-streams with totem?
<mun> does anyone know how i can call tar as a separate thread from a bash script?
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, didn't help... this is pretty frustrating.
<old> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<old> ubottu... thanks.. I've been doing research too.. basically I want to protect other windows machines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, I'll take a break and try to delete those folders later. Thanks for your time and help
<oCean_> Jufis: is there a mountpoint below the dir?
<ActionParsnip> Jufis: np bro
<old> thanks deany.. do you have it installed?
<Jufis> oCean_, what? sorry, I'm new to linux
<Jufis> oCean_, the folders are in /media/Data/.Trash-1000/files if that helps
<oCean_> Jufis: what I meant is, is one of the subdirectories in that folder, the one you can't delete' maybe in use as a mountpoint.
<oCean_> ok
<Jufis> oCean_, no
<oCean_> Jufis: just curious. Seems weird issue.
<Stevethepirate> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38994  <-- anyone want to explain where I can find \drivers\nets\sis190.c that "john zhang" refers to?
<Jufis> oCean_, yeah. I've tried googling and nothing helps. But now the break.
<aurax> Hello, I'm trying to set up few outgoing pptp connections and want to be able to bind those connections to a certain interfaces, any idea how to bind them ?
<deany> old, yup.  there is a deb for it...
<WizardJames> Hmm i somehow fixed my problem in firefox with wowarmory.com not working(showing text)   randomly grabed some font packages and changed the default font in firefox..guess that worked..
<old> deany: yes d/l it now... so it is free right?  just register it?
<rainchen> Could somone tell me how to set shortcut "Super L" to the "Applications" menu
<votaguz> Hi i need to know, where is the python executable exactly anybody can Help me ?
<deany> old, yup.
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I have the router set up exactly as on page 15. But the internet light is not green. If you go to page 11, those are the steps I am trying to follow.
<old> thanks.
<sdf2> anybody could make this alsa-oss wrapper work?
<lstarnes> votaguz: /usr/bin/python is likely what you're looking for
<votaguz> Thanks :)
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: That is where it says you need a static IP, a DNS address, an "internet login and password" (?) and a host and domain name.
<lstarnes> votaguz: you could also try running "which python" to find its path
<votaguz> :O
<votaguz> :D
<quibbler> rainchen: open the configuration editor and go to apps/metacity/global_keybindinds
<oCean_> rainchen: either through metacity or xbindkeys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<Stevethepirate> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38994  <-- anyone want to explain where I can find \drivers\nets\sis190.c that "john zhang" refers to?
<old> what is a good iTunes software for ubuntu?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> they have a typo, they meant dynamic or static
<rainchen> thx , I try it now
<dhalsim> hi, I installed icecat and gnash. I need to link gnash to icevat but libgnashplugin.so is missing in /usr/lib/gnash.
<quibbler> rainchen: look for panel main menu
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: How can you be sure? A static IP is also called a fixed address
<Mox`> hi, when I try to cat /proc/cpuinfo it takes a really long time? i'm controlling the server through ssh and don't have any other access to it... how to fix this? yesterday it wasn't slow :S
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> anyhow, do you have the answer for all those? what is your type of subscription from your ISP?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> am sure
<mchelen> old, try rhythmbox or gtkpod
<old> thanks..
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: But if it were a typo that would be like saying "You need an IP address". I have a Business subscription from  Tiscali.
<oCean_> dhalsim: (my) libgnashplugin.so was installed from package "mozilla-plugin-gnash"
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> okay if it was  a business subscription then you have a static ip address, do you know what that is?
<rainchen> quibbler: where is the "configuration editor"?
<quibbler> rainchen: system tools
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> does it appear on same outlet as where your USRobotics is attached to know ? or you have a separate outlet ?
<old> thanks mchelen...
<oCean_> rainchen: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<rainchen> quibbler: do you mean the "Keyboard Shortcuts" ?
<old> and does anyone know of a CDisplay for comics?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Unfortunately, Tiscali have not yet set up the static IP address, I'll have to wait for that. What do you mean outlet?
<oCean_> rainchen: after that go to apps -> metacity -> keybinding_commands, and now choose a command
<quibbler> rainchen: no run in a terminal  gconf-editor
<DonnieDarko> hi
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> see page 14, see how it connects to the wall ?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: then in that case, very same outlet
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> are you using the current services now from your ISP or they promised you that will be installed much later?
<marko-_-> i have a question... let's say i have a file named "test" and in that file there are words "evil evil evil evil" in every line and somewhere in between those lines there is a word "evi" (without L) how do i find that word with grep ? cat test | grep evi print's everything
<rainchen> There is no "Configuration Editor" in the "System Tools" menu. Checking out the cmd "gconf-editor"
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I am currently connected using Tiscali "Home" service, am waiting for them to get round to upgrading to "Business".
<Raiders32> What is the easiest way to update a
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> they recommended this netgear router to use for the new service?
<Guest88690> if the nvidia hardware drivers don't work, there really isnt a way around that ....yes?
<hunt577> I guess I will have to return my computer.  Tried installing ubuntu last night and it gave me a CD/DVD error and when I went to load up Vista again I get just a black screen with a cursor.  This laptop came with no recovery CD or Windows Vista CD.
<hunt577> I am still within 15 days since I bought it at Wal-Mart so they should take it back
<Raiders32> What is the easiest way to update an Ubuntu system that has no internet connection.  I'm looking for a way to avoid manual downloads (and dependency hell)
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: No, they don't recommend a router, and the one they send in the post is absolute rubbish. This netgear router is the highest rated one on ebuyer.com so I decided it was a pretty safe bet.
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<hunt577> I assume during the attempt to install ubuntu it erased windows off the computer
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me a program in ubuntu for making webpages?... I used to use Frontpage and would like something to do some simple web pages with
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> tell you what, you dont need to hook it up to the wall yet,  follow the steps on page 16, it would not be connected yet to your ISP but we can configure your router only
<cyzie> anyone has bugzilla3 install in ibex? why is the skin so plain.
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Hmm, I have already tried the steps on page 16, typing in http://192.168.0.1 brings up a 404 error, despite me being connected to the Netgear router wirelessly.
<bardyr> DizzyDoo, try http://192.168.1.1
<DizzyDoo> bardyr: I actually tried that too :P  and 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.2.2 just to be sure.
<jeremie> hi i downloaded tilracerbut the window opens and close imediatly
<mrgreen> how can i get my ip offline?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> how do you verify that you are really connected to the netgear wirelessly?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: I use my US Robotics wireless software to scan for the router, it finds it, and then I connect and it says "Successful". I can see the signal strength after that.
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> not adequate,  what is the ip address assigned to your box now? is it in the 192.168.0.x range also?
<jeremie>  hi i downloaded tilracer, but the window opens and close imediatly
<hunt577> does anyone know where I can download a Windows Vista Recovery Disc?
<hunt577> my computer did not come with one
<glaroc> Hi, I have a problem: Baobab tells me that there are 16,7 Gb worth of files in my file system (/), but that 40.4Bg are actually being used.
<shavin> there is no disk space left on my  ubuntu. How do i purge my /tmp folder? I mean just click and delete or some safer way?
<sdf2> i'm having an asus laptop with integrated soundcard, and an usb soundcard, and my problem is that when i use an OSS program like Teamspeak, which plays sound with OSS, it plays my sound to my integrated soundcard instead of my usb soundcard, while programs use alsa play sound to my usb soundcard
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: When I type a ifconfig command, I get 192.168.0.2 as the address (it's written twice for some reason)
<Raiders32> hunt577:  does Vista let you make one?
<sdf2> is there a way to fix this?
<hunt577> not sue Raiders32
<hunt577> I am just worried that if Wal-Mart sees it won't load windows, they won't grant my return
<jeremie>  hunt557 http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<Stevethepirate> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38994  <-- anyone want to explain where I can find \drivers\nets\sis190.c that "john zhang" refers to?
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> you are using ubuntu to connect to Netgear?
<quibbler> hunt577: look here: http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<Raiders32> hunt577:  I've never used Vista but I know older Windows versions did
<hunt577> thanks jeremie, looks like I will need to get a torrent program and the only way I can get anything up on my computer is through the livecd on ubuntu.....know of any good torrent download programs for ubuntu?
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: No, the router is plugged into the ubuntu server box, but to test the wireless connection I am on Windows XP.
<marine1> i have reflashed my bios now i an't shut down properly the system just hangs
<sdf2> well maybe its easier for me to switch back to debian...
<Raiders32> hunt577: do you know how to create an image of your hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: ubuntu isnt for everyone
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> something is amiss with your troubleshooting,  no such command ifconfig  on xp
<hunt577> no I don't Raiders32
<sdf2> yes i feel this
<sdf2> 3 days of nonstop messing and my soundcard still not working
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: <insert any distro name> isnt for everyone
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Oh, sorry no, I typed that in on the server box, apologies, misunderstood
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> so lets get it straight, i hate to get wrong informations
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: try a few distros see which you like
<hunt577> for some reason I can't get the livecd on ubuntu to find my wireless connection
<old> can someone suggest a good torrent program for ubuntu?
<hunt577> need to be able to connect to the internet
<sdf2> this one is good unless u can't setup sound
<jeremie> Hunt557>> i think client BItTorent (it cimes whit unbutu)
<Raiders32> hunt577:  i didn't see jeremie's recommendation.  that web link should help
<quibbler> old: deluge
<marine1> anyone I have reflashed my bios now i can't shut down properly the system just hangs
<hunt577> thank you
<sdf2> alsa-oss package worked fine on my other computer with debian but i can't make it work with ubuntu
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> do you have a browser on your server?
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: what is the line in lspci that identifies your sound card
<hunt577> need to be able to connect in order to download
<ActionParsnip> hunt577: is it usb or internal?
<old> quibbler: thanks.. and do you or anyone else know of a good DC++ program?
<hunt577> its internal
<glaroc> Hi, I have a problem: Baobab tells me that there are 16,7 Gb worth of files in my file system (/), but that 40.4Bg are actually being used. I keep deleting files, but it always comes back to being full.
<Raiders32> hunt577:  I had to use a wired connection before Ubuntu would be able to locate and download the wireless drivers
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: A browser? No, the OS is Ubuntu Server, which is totally on the Command Line, so I don't think it has a browser
<quibbler> old: i don't
<shavin> is everything , all the serious looking folders in the /tmp folder dispensable? I mean can i remove them without harm?
<hunt577> ahh I see
<jonkenny> does anyone know anything about Deluge and it's block list plugin
<jonkenny> ?
<hunt577> I wiped out something on my computer
<ActionParsnip> old: apt-cache search dc++ | grep -i client
<hunt577> this recovery disk may not work if Windows was wiped out of the computer
<ActionParsnip> hunt577: one line in lspci will identify your wifi adapter, you can websearch how to get it up and running
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> tell you what, move the cable from your ubuntu, and plug that in to your XP -- so xp is wired in to netgear
<sdf2> with lspci i can't see it, i can't see my usb soundcard
<aurax> Hello, I'm trying to set up few outgoing pptp connections and want to be able to bind those connections to a certain interfaces, any idea how to bind them ?
<jimtucker> Question: How do I install a .run file on Ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: then run lsusb
<hunt577> I am just going to take this computer back to wal-mart and tell them I woke up this morning and nothing would load....
<hunt577> I am still within 15 days
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: one line will identify the device
<jeremie> hunt557: did u download 8.10 or 8.04
<hunt577> 8.10
<jeremie> ok
<sdf2> i thought, but i don't see any line related to it
<sdf2> i check again
<magnetron> jimtucker→ you can't, you can just run them. however, don't try to install the nvidia drivers that way
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: What are the repercussions of setting up the server on XP, and then plugging it back into the Linux box? Will the configuration still work?
<DizzyDoo> *setting up the router
<jimtucker> nvidia is already up and running
<glaroc> hunt577: what computer brand is this?
<rainchen> how about setting the "Super_L+r" for panel_run_dialog? I tried "<Super_L>r", not working
<hunt577> Acer Aspire 6930
<sdf2> no line related to my usb soundcard in lspci
<hunt577> brb
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> no no, move the cable connecting that connects to your server, leave the other end of it connected to netgear,
<quibbler> rainchen: you want the windows key to open apps on the panel
<ActionParsnip> good ol acer :(
<old> actionparsnip: are those two programs?
<glaroc> hun577:you can reinstall Vista from the recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> old: its a terminal command made up of 2 commands
<mirak> how can I know the output name for xrandr --addmode ?
<old> actionparsnip: for search or installation?
<sdf2> ActionParsnip: no lines related to my usb soundcard
<DizzyDoo> n8tuserf: Well I assume that when I plug the router into the XP machine, I then set it up using the guide on page 16, and then once it's done, plug it back into the server box, right?
<rainchen> quibbler: I set the "Super_L" to "panel_main_menu", and then I want to set the window key + r key for staring the "panel_run_dialog"
<n8tuserf> DizzyDoo -> yes
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: then its not detected
<sdf2> i can hear sound from it
<ActionParsnip> old: no, apt-cache searches the repo at command line
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: then theres some black magik afoot
<quibbler> rainchen: you can't do that because as soon as you press Super_L the apps open and you don't get to another key
<ActionParsnip> mirak: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2   may help
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: if i type in aplay -l then it detects it
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: okk thats cool
<raven> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: theres 59 people in #alsa
<sdf2> #alsa
<old> actionparsnip: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sdf2: what is this wrapper thing?
<raven> could anyone tell me if the STANDBY PROBLEM (eg with laptops) already solved is or what i can do to enter standby and hibernation without errors??
<sdf2> emm, there is a wrapper: alsa-oss
<rainchen> quibbler: how about the Ctrl and Alt keys ? Can make the Super L key work as a functional key ?
<sdf2> but if i install the package it messes up my sound
<quibbler> rainchen: you will have to make main menu something like Super_L+a  and run as Super_L+r
<gkahla> anyone know how to disable GNOME's "Recent Documents" tracking? 8.04 / GNOME 2.22.3 . . .
<gkahla> raven: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> gkahla: make recently-used.xbel read only
<raven> 8.1
<rainchen> quibbler: so how can I do that ?
<gkahla> ActionParsnip: you rock n' stuff - thx!
<ActionParsnip> gkahla: or ~/.recent*  whatever gnome makes (i use kde so im unsure if its different)
<raven> gkahla 8.10
<gkahla> raven: do you have a swap partition on the laptop's hard disk?
<ActionParsnip> gkahla: i'd test it too so you can undo if it doesnt work, makes sense to me though
<raven> yes
<gkahla> never really liked the lack of data hygiene that kind of thing caused (even in Windows)
<quibbler> rainchen: in panel_main_menu edit it to Super_L+a     then in panel_run_dialog to Super_L+r
<luisito> hello
<gkahla> raven: i'm not using 8.10, but I seem to recall someone finding a way to overcome the problem on the mydellmini.com forums - just a sec
<raven> ok
<quibbler> rainchen: i'll be right back
<weatherkid> raven: what is the issue
<rainchen> quibbler: not working. the shortcut combination value use "<Control><Alt>d" format. "+" seems not working
<lenswipe> hey all
<lenswipe> can someone help me with audacity
<lenswipe> i cant get audacity to work
<tesseracter> morning! my sound stops working(crashed wine program?) and i can never get it back without restarting. Pulse Audio Volume Control says "connection refused" when i try to load it up. ideas to get sound working again?
<lenswipe> the sound doesnt work with audacity
<weatherkid> lenswipe: did you try the cmd line
<weatherkid> oh! ALSA?
<lenswipe> weatherkid: im not sure what im sposed to do with terminal (cmd = windows)
<lenswipe> weatherkid: just saying to try the cmd line doesnt really mean much, its like asking someone to click the applications menu to fix a problem
<tesseracter> lenswipe, first step, type "man audacity"
<lenswipe> no i know how to work audacity
<lenswipe> its just
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: run audacity from terminal, you will see intelligent outputs
<lenswipe> audacity isnt working on my machine for some reason
<lenswipe> ok
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: so what weatherkid said wasnt a bad thing
<shorti> hi... anyome here who knows polish??
<peleg> I get "An application is preventing the volume 'Londie' from being unmounted." -- how can I figure out which application prevents it?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: when you do anything at all the terminal will output stuff
<raven> the error is: i activate "standby" / close the laptop and the monitor turns off (of course...) but nothing more happens. and when i open it again only a cursor flashs on a black screen and i have to reset...
<quibbler> rainchen: i'm back
<ActionParsnip> peleg: lsof | grep Londie
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: yeah im doing that now, im getting a load of stuff about pcm running out at something
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: ill pastebin it to you
<deepfriedsquirre> To remove a symbolic link, do I rm it? Wouldn't that delete the link's target?
<weatherkid> raven: is it a Wubi or Full install
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then you can websearch those messages with what you already know
<tesseracter> so anyway, back to my problem?
<tesseracter> morning! my sound stops working(crashed wine program?) and i can never get it back without restarting. Pulse Audio Volume Control says "connection refused" when i try to load it up. ideas to get sound working again?
<raven> weatherkid full
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: restart hal and/or pulse
<jeremie> bye
<rainchen> quibbler: not working. the shortcut combination value use "<Control><Alt>d" format. "+" seems not working
<Stevethepirate> Anyone willing to walk me though a kernel module compilation?
<weatherkid> raven: well... can you give me a lspci
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | Stevethepirate
<ubottu> Stevethepirate: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: well heres the pastebin anyways
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: see if you can make sense of it http://pastebin.com/f5d3cb92a
<deepfriedsquirre> looks like my problem is solved
<quibbler> rainchen: that's what i was trying i know  i only changed my Super_L to open a terminal for me
<onats> what's a good music player? other than amarok?
<shyam> my system isn't shutting down properly it gets stuck at the system clock part that i have to press the power button everytime, to shutdown or restart the system. now i am at another debian lenny which works fine. where can i get the logs of last boot of the other partition?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: I have the source file [sis190.c] from the SiS site.. I have followed 2 tutorials, but it seems like either the .c is wrong or I am missing something....
<quibbler> rainchen: just experiment around and see what works.... you can control many thing from that editor
<Stevethepirate> I make a Makefile, as I would for a normal .c file... fill in the details, run make
<Stevethepirate> and it gives errors.
<rainchen> quibbler: I'm googleing this issue
<tesseracter> ActionParsnip, nope, hal restarted ok, no change in behavior. anything else to try?
<quibbler> rainchen: ok
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: ive googled for a solution to my problem, and it said something about making sure nothing else is using the sound card....
<lenswipe> ActionParsnipL ....nothing is.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482284
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: restart alsa or pulse (whichever you use)
<Guest22798> I am trying to install the nvidia 180.06 drivers in ubuntu 8.10, but I am having trouble understanding what it is asking me to do. The first time I tried to run the driver install it told me to drop out of x before continuing, so I restarted into the root shell which it also didn't like...how else can I "drop out of x"?
<fdr> I want to make a file on my homedir to be used as loopback device with a crypto fs (or something equivalent). Could you please point me to some uptodate tutorial about how to do it, or tell me which are the up-to-date tools to do it? I tried googling a bit, but there seem to be several old and possibly unmantained tools... thanks!
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: Heres what audacity is saying to me http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/Screenshot-1.png
<panfist> i have built a raid5 array using mdadm and it synced overnight. i checked it this morning and it says one of the disks has failed...does it tell me why? SMART reports nothing wrong with the drive
<peleg> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: make sure your audacity settings and pulse / alsa choice match
<ActionParsnip> peleg: np man
<baldaris> hey how can i check directory listed in root folder?
<baldaris> i am a newbi
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: Yeah, i have everything in audacity set to ASLA same with the pule settings
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: oops typo
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then make sure you are using alsa for sound
<Cool_Nick> distcc for kernel...whats the best way to get a windows machine included(virtual machine or cygwin)?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: I have my audacity settings set to asla and the same for sound, altho ill chekc it again..
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: looks like its gonna be a mesy job duder
<baldaris> ?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: you wil need the kernel headers for your current kernel, and yu will have to compile the module every time you get a new kernel
<Sonderblade> where can i download feisty?
<ActionParsnip> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: feisty is dead
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip, i want to download it still
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: so you may find an iso but there will be zero updates for it
<nafur> hi.... is there any list or something of supported wlan devices? (i'm especially looking for usb wlan sticks...)
<ActionParsnip> ok, i'l try find an iso for you
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: i know
<baldaris> hey how can i get a list of direcoties
<baldaris> ?
<baldaris> directories?
<zagabar> Where are ".bashrc" ?
<magnetron> Sonderblade, ActionParsnip → we don't provides support for it anymore. the isos can be found with a simple google.
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/     These images are vulnerable to USN-612-1, a very serious flaw in the cryptographic library used to generate encryption keys. It is essential that you apply all security updates after installation before making any use of your system.
<ActionParsnip> but there are no updates
<nafur> zagabar: /home/<username>/ or in /etc/
<arevans> does a hp tv tuner express card work on ubuntu
<zagabar> Okay, thanks.
<Sonderblade> ime feisty works well on older computers, all more recent ubuntu releases are slower than it
<ActionParsnip> nafur: you can use ~/ instead of /home/<username>
<ActionParsnip> nafur: or you can use /home/$USER
<nafur> zagabar: i think the /etc/ one is called bash.bashrc or so...
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: thats my sound settings, as you see they are all set to ASLA http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/Screenshot-1.png?t=1235920377
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: i'm only showing where the isos are and giving a warning about why its bad to use
<arevans> does the sling box work on 8.10
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then ive no idea
<lenswipe> arevans: whats slingbox?
<zagabar> nafur:  what does "append the line <line with command>" mean? Should I just add that line at the bottom?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: k thanks anyway
<arevans> nm
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: maybe someone else can help
<shadeslayer> hey whats the package name for amarok??
<lenswipe> can someone help me with audacity i cant get audacity to work?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: or try later
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: maybe theres an audacity channel
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: hmm, mebbe i will
<shadeslayer> 2.1
<strange> hey guys, im having a problem with firefox + flash, youtube videos etc work but wehn i go fullscreen it doesnt, any suggestiosn?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: amarok
<Guest22798> does ubuntu have an inittab?
<strange> suggestions*
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: maybe, but im guessing like most channels for software apart from #ubuntu there is nobody in it
<shadeslayer> ok
<nafur> zagabar: don't know, i don't have this line in my bashrc... is it in ~/.bashrc?
<glaroc> lenswipe:What's wrong with Audacity?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: its worth a try at least
<lenswipe> glaroc: it wont play anything
<shadeslayer> does not work
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Where do I plonk the kernel module again?
<Stevethepirate> the .ko
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok
<lenswipe> glaroc: it freezes for a minute then gives me an error message saying.....sec...
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: once compiled?
<Stevethepirate>  /lib/modules/{uname -r}
<Stevethepirate> hey?
<selkies> my card reader is not workin .. help plz?? anyone
<Stevethepirate> Begins like that
<zagabar> nafur:  The line is:
<zagabar> export VST_PATH=~/vst
<shadeslayer> no
<glaroc> lenswipe: its could be a problem with pulseaudio or your sound server
<Stevethepirate> Managed to compile this .c first time..
<shadeslayer> i have 1.4.3
<rainchen> quibbler: I got it. Check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514654
<glaroc> lenswipe: try changing the options in systems->preferences->sound
<F-3000> Hello! I'm wondering what's the name for the GUI-based admin-tool you can manage users?
<nafur> zagabar: no idea... VST_PATH is not defined for me... what is vst? and what do you try to do anyway?
<quibbler> rainchen: good find man
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: try in n/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net   (change the kernel version for your own)
<selkies> my card reader is not workin .. help plz?? anyone
<lenswipe> glaroc: " i have done, they are all set to ASLA as are the settings in audacity
<ActionParsnip> selkies: run lsusb
<strange> ALSA*
<Vadi3> How can I downgrade a package version without having it remove all packages dependent on it?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Yeah, just worked it out.
<lenswipe> glaroc: right now i cant tell you what the error message says as ubuntu currently wont let me copy and paste into KSric, which is pretty dumb, but there we go -.-
<glaroc> lenswipe: try changing them all to pulseaudio then...
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Hopefully the changes I made don't screw it up completely.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: nice
<lenswipe> glaroc: kk ill give that a try
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: copying a file there should be fine
<selkies> ActionParsnip: how can i know that its been recognised my ubuntu .. i mean the card reader.. well i am new to linux
<nafur> is there any compatibility list for usb wlan sticks?
<zagabar> nafur:  vst stands for Virtual studio technology. It is a framework for musical software. I am following a guide that is supposed to link a vst-directory to the one in usr/lib so that I can add vst-files to it without being root.
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: If its a borked file, and the kernel tries to load it
<Stevethepirate> What will happen? Gracefully ignore it? or crash the system?
<zagabar> But I dont know what "append the line" means
<zagabar> Should I change something or add something?
<ActionParsnip> selkies: run lsusb   and it wil show up, if you put in a card and wait a few seconds then run: sudo fdisk -l you may see the partition
<Vadi3> add something
<zagabar> Where? Anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: then boot to recovery root console and mv it out
<Moult> where do i download the latest ubuntu (alpha) i want to see if my webcam is supported yet
<lenswipe> glaroc: theres the error message i get http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/Screenshot-Error.png
<nafur> zagabar: i'd try chmod the directory to something you might write into and then do ln -s ...
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: kk, brb.. Hopefully :D
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: append means "add to the end of"
<zagabar> Okay thanks all.
<rainchen> quibbler: but a new problem, after setting "Super is mapped to the Win-keys", I can use win key combination. But at the same time the single win key is not working any more.
<Cool_Guy> has anyone used vmware with distcc? or could there be issues? (current kernel compile takes 6hrs and only have windows machines on the network)
<lenswipe> glaroc: there isnt a pulse audio option in audacity....
<panfist> i'm trying to set up a 5-device RAID5 array using mdadm and even though i don't specify to have any spare devices, it keeps automatically assigning one of my drives as a spare
<lenswipe> glaroc: im tempted to just go for a reinstallation of ubunt
<xrand> hi there, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I have some issues with CH341 usb-to-serial converter
<selkies> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124794/
<lenswipe> theres so many thing that dont work on here right now
<rainchen> quibbler: what I means I want to set win for panel_main_menu, win+r for panel_run_dialog.
<lenswipe> glaroc: sound is the least of it
<lenswipe> xrand: join the dammed club :(
<ActionParsnip> panfist: its not raid if you dont have a spare
<selkies> ActionParsnip: i can't figure out..
<stephans> HI! I am using Banshee to manage my music, and I need to remove a ton of orphan entries in the library (directly deleted or moved music)
<glaroc> lenswipe: it works for me with OSS
<ActionParsnip> selkies: is the card in your card reader a 64Mb card by any chance?
<stephans> Any ideas where Banshee stores its configurateion and metadata?
<lenswipe> glaroc: kk so u set audacity and the system sound to OSS?
<selkies> ActionParsnip: ya the card is in.. and its 64mb..
<nafur> stephans: it's more a banshee related issue... have you checked it's docu?
<xrand> lenswipe: :(, When I hotplug it (i'm using udev actually), there ocuur big fancy error "ch341: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5"
<ActionParsnip> selkies: read the link you gave and lok at the bottom
<LoKi[MK]> hi
<glaroc> lenswipe: no, I have pulseaudio and OSS
<quibbler> rainchen: what's wrong with alt+1 and alt+2 for these
<DarkKnight> hey i am not able to see flash in opera...can anyone help
<Ruadh> Can anyone tell me if there is OOo 3.0.1 for ubuntu 8.10?
<lenswipe> glaroc: so you have pulseaudio in the system round and OSS in audacity?
<ActionParsnip> selkies: you just need to mount it
<glaroc> lenswipe: correct
<ActionParsnip> selkies: i'll give you the full command to mount it
<quibbler> rainchen: in any case i'll keep mine as is....i like opening the terminal with the windows key...i like irony
<lenswipe> glaroc: because if i select anything other than ASLA in system sound, none of the audio works and i get loads of error messages about the sound card not being available or something
<lenswipe> glaroc: im seriously concidering a re-installation
<usser> DarkKnight, go to tools->preferences->advanced->content->plugins
<zhanxuw> hello boys ,my host OS ubuntu and guest OS xp connot connect to internet at the same time,anyone can help
<ActionParsnip> selkies: sudo mkdir /media/64mb; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/64mb -o uid=1000
<usser> DarkKnight, try adding a directory where you libflashplugin.so is
<glaroc> lenswipe: did you try OSS in Audacity and ALSA In system?
<nafur> stephans: anyway, it should be stored in ~/.config/banshee-1/ and is a sqlite database... according to it's FAQ *hint* ;-)
<hunt577> Guys, I may have wiped out Windows Vista on my computer but I managed to get Ubuntu successfully installed and its up on my computer, now I am trying to figure out how to get interenet to work....trying to get it it work on my wireless connection
<lenswipe> glaroc: ill try it
<ActionParsnip> selkies: the card is detected but is just not mounting
<DarkKnight> usser; didnt get you..
<usser> DarkKnight, did you open the content preferences in opera?
<Sylphid> hunt577, what wireless card do you have?
<selkies> ActionParsnip: wid that command ... it says only root can do that???
<DarkKnight> usser; yes
<usser> DarkKnight, cool click on plugin options, what do you see?
<ActionParsnip> oops
<lenswipe> glaroc: ok OSS doesnt work in audacity either
<hunt577> Its a built in wireless connection, 802.11a/b/g
<ActionParsnip> selkies: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/64mb -o uid=1000
<DarkKnight> usser; i see GCJ plugin from mozilla
<shavin_> I cant install anything on my ubuntu installed on pen drive. It says no space on the device. Please help
<usser> DarkKnight, alright click on change path button
<lenswipe> glaroc: actually, i just selected OSS /dev/dsp1 and it plays, but i cant hear anything
<ActionParsnip> selkies: if you then open your file browser and browse to /media/64mb  you will see the data
<DarkKnight> usser; yes
<glaroc> lenswipe: what Ubuntu version do you have?
<nafur> shavin_: might it be possible that the drive is full? have you checked df?
<lenswipe> glaroc: 8.10
<lenswipe> glaroc: no wait
<DarkKnight> usser; i see three options
<Sylphid> !who | hunt577 , open a terminal and run lspci and pastebin it please
<lenswipe> glaroc: 8.04
<ubottu> hunt577 , open a terminal and run lspci and pastebin it please: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usser> DarkKnight, click add and add the following path /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<shavin_> nafur: yes the df -h shows only 63% used
<DarkKnight> usser; already that option is selected
<glaroc> lenswipe: I had a lot of sound problems in 8.04
<hunt577> thanks ubottu, brb
<selkies> ActionParsnip: got an error.. "http://paste.ubuntu.com/124795/"
<usser> DarkKnight, close the change path dialog, and click on find new button
<glaroc> lenswipe: maybe upgrading instead of reisntalling?
<nafur> shavin_: is it mounted as writable? how much space is left?
<lenswipe> glaroc: mebbe, although like i said, there are so many problems with this, the sound being the least of it
<shavin_> here is the output.
<shavin_> http://dpaste.com/4059/
<DarkKnight> usser; no new plugins detected
<ActionParsnip> selkies: well that makes no sense at all, as fdisk clearly shows the partition as /dev/sdb1
<Guest22798> whats in the meta package for the virtualization server in ubuntu 8.10?  does it have enough to run virtualbox?
<lenswipe> glaroc: this laptop also has a faulty HDD with a bad sector, which upgrading wont help, so, ima just send it back then when they load that microsoft crap back onto it, delete that and install ubuntu 9.04 or something over the top
<stephans> nafur, thank you for the tip
<shavin_> This started happening after i downloaded all the updates available. Now even fireox is behaving strangely.
<ActionParsnip> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/64mb it vfat -o uid=1000
<usser> DarkKnight, do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed? Do you see Shockwave Flash as one of the lines in opera's content settings?
<nafur> stephans: np :-)
<ActionParsnip> selkies: if you open your file browser, does the device show up in the places bar on the left??
<DarkKnight> usser; shockwave isn't there
<glaroc> lenswipe: your sound problems are very likely not hardware related...
<tiredbones> I just upgrade my system to 8.10 from 8.04. I backup my home directory before the update. I'm trying to restore my evolution files. I replace .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution with my backup files. I rebooted my system. when I start evolution i'm ask to initialize evolution again. is there any other files i need?
<glaroc> lenswipe: can you play anything in Rythmbox?
<nafur> shavin_: mounted writable? what says "mount | grep sdb1"? (sdb1 is your pen drive, isn't it?)
<skeeel> hello i just upgraded to jaunty (stupid idea i know) but i have trouble with the ati driver , xorg.log gives me [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.-1.902, required X.org 7.4.-1.906 , any idea ?
<rainchen> quibbler: I came from Windows.I used to these combinations
<usser> DarkKnight, can you type that on the command line sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glaroc> problem: I have 16 Gb of files in /*, but the system monitor tells me I use 40 Gb. The Linux filesystem is the only mounted....? Any ideas?
<usser> DarkKnight, you do have flash in firefox
<usser> DarkKnight, right
<Mox`> have anyone tried asp.net with apache2?
<DarkKnight> usser; i downloaded flash plugin but it says missing libpango
<usser> DarkKnight, downloaded from where?
<DarkKnight> usser; yes i have in firefox
<DarkKnight> usser; from adobe flash
<selkies> ActionParsnip: under my removable media.. i can see "usb drive"
<quibbler> rainchen: me too ...but if i can change at my age so can you!
<lenswipe> glaroc: when the HDD check runs at boot time i get a shitload of errors about corrupt HDD or something, so like i said the sound is the least of it on here....
<skeeel> glaroc, what give you df , just type df in a xterm
<usser> DarkKnight, oh ok, where did you put it?
<usser> DarkKnight, there was an installer right, it should have told you what directory its putting the plugin
<DarkKnight> i just downloaded it and open it from the downloads tab
<glaroc> skeel: /dev/sda5             48411204  42365464   3586592  93% /
<usser> DarkKnight, alright do this on the command line locate libflashplayer.so
<Laeborg> can i configure alsa to use my usb microfon instead of the one in my monitor ?
<DarkKnight> usser; it downloded to /home/roshan/.opera/cache4/temporary_download
<ActionParsnip> selkies: great, right click it and mount it
<shavin_> nafur: it says this ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount grep|sdb1
<shavin_> mount: can't find grep in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shavin_> bash: sdb1: command not found
<skeeel> glaroc so it seem you have more stuff than you tought
<DarkKnight> usser; do you know how to locate??
<nafur> shavin_:  oops... typo -.- "mount | greo sdb1"^^ sry
<nafur> grep
<glaroc> skeel: baobab tells me I have 16 Bg in /
<Nethe> Hi
<magaio> How can I convince my laptop to output 1440x900 to my VGA out? I've got an Intel GMA 965
<usser> DarkKnight, Right never mind. is there any particular reason why you're not using the flashplugin from the repositories?
<usser> magaio, xrandr
<DarkKnight> usser; actually i dont have much idea about it
<shavin_> nafur: it says     bash: greo: command not found   :-)
<usser> DarkKnight, right try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DarkKnight> usser; i am facing problems with flash in firefox when someone told me to use opera
<selkies> ActionParsnip: nothin happens... and even when i take out the card the "USB drive" is still there
<nafur> shavin_: ah, damnit, just take "mount"^^
<skeeel> glaroc,  i don't know baobab
<rainchen> quibbler: That will make the migration feel more comfortable
<ActionParsnip> magaio: make sure you configure your xorg.conf to use that res, it uss the intl driver
<DarkKnight> usser; its installed already
<glaroc> skeeel: Accessories->Disk space analysis
<ActionParsnip> selkies: try rebooting ith the card in the reader
<Sonderblade> why are some of my apps in english?
<DarkKnight> usser; but i am unable to watch youtube videos
<tiredbones> I just upgrade my system to 8.10 from 8.04. I backup my home directory before the update. I'm trying to restore my evolution files. I replace .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution with my backup files. I rebooted my system. when I start evolution i'm ask to initialize evolution again. is there any other files i need?
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: instal flash
<quibbler> rainchen: that is so, i just like learning new things
<Xzeper> Hi all! Is it nessecary to do any configure on a firewall or use of any anti virus software on Ubuntu? I got a fresh install on my laptop. I have not tuched any settings (just installed firestarter of curiosity).
<skeeel> glaroc, yes i seen it , but i use df , and i trust him :)
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i downloaded then it says missing dependence
<shavin_> nafur: was it mount|grep sdb1? if it was it says this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount|grep sdb1
<shavin_> /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (rw,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1)
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; i downloaded then it says missing dependency
<selkies> ActionParsnip: ok.. i will get back after rebooting wid the card..
<glaroc> skeeel: or if I right-click on the filesystem and look at properties
<DarkKnight> usser, ActionParsnip; i downloaded then it says missing dependency
<nafur> shavin_: ah, that's cool... it's mounted as writeable...
<usser> DarkKnight, alright. if it doesnt work for you remove it then. sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<nafur> shavin_: what exactly did you try to do and what was the error message?
<usser> DarkKnight, download flash from adobe's site put the archive on your desktop
<glaroc> skeeel: That is my problem, there is a difference between the amount of space occupied by files and the space presumably used
<tiredbones> What file has the information gather my the initialization when starting evolution for the first time?
<DarkKnight> usser, done
<usser> DarkKnight, extract it
<hunt577> ok ubontu, I ran lspci in the terminal
<usser> DarkKnight, open terminal
<DarkKnight> usser, done
<rainchen> quibbler: Thanks anyways, the global_keybindings tips is very helpful to me. Time to bed, c u.
<skeeel> glaroc, i can't explain why
<hunt577> ubottu*
<DarkKnight> usser, done
<usser> DarkKnight, on the terminal cd ~/Desktop/flashdirectory
<quibbler> rainchen: you are welcome..sleep weel
<quibbler> well
<Sonderblade> on ubuntu 8.10, gnome-terminal is in english, xchat is not, how come?
<shavin_> i downloaded all the updates there were, and went off for a drive, came back and saw some were installed some were not, it said no space on device. even now if i run update manager and try to install somwthing it says no space on device. And to top it firefox has started behaving strangely. like the inbuilt search box on top right does not work any more. and i cant seem to download and save...
<shavin_> ...any file from web
<usser> DarkKnight, you downloaded .tar.gz file right?
<hunt577> Trying to get my wireless connection to work on ubuntu, I have run lspci in the terminal, what should I do next?
<DarkKnight> usser, no .deb
<usser> DarkKnight, ah bummer get .tar.gz
<DarkKnight> usser, okk
<selkies> ActionParsnip: bro.. its worked.. it was mounted automatically.. but wat was the prob by the way???
<nafur> shavin_: your "/" is full... thats probably the problem
<usser> DarkKnight, got it?
<hunt577> Anyone have any recommendations on what to do next in order to get wireless network running on ubuntu?  lspci has already been run
<DarkKnight> usser, takes 5 min's
<skeeel> ok question 2 , is there a way to downgrade a 9.04 to 8.10 ?
<usser> DarkKnight, once its done cd ~/Desktop && tar -xvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<DarkKnight> usser, takes 5 min's to finish downloading
<Guest22798> so the difference between server and desktop are just a matter of packages?
<usser> DarkKnight, ok
<usser> Guest11599, kernel
<selkies> ActionParsnip: How to format drives.. in a GUI way... ?? any softwares ??
<DarkKnight> usser, okk
<Sylphid> !pastebin | hunt577 post the output of lspci for us to see
<ubottu> hunt577 post the output of lspci for us to see: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hunt577> I am on a completely different computer than the one I am trying to get working so how do I paste ubottu?
<oCean_> !downgrade | skeeel
<ubottu> skeeel: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: I won the game
<Sylphid> !what | hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skeeel> ok thanks oCean_ (that suck)
<hunt577> Oh wow
<hunt577> Is there a real person that can help me with this?
<Sylphid> hunt577,  i am
<hunt577> oh ok Sylphid cool
<Myrtti> hunt577: there's plenty of us real people here
<hunt577> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hunt577> ok cool Sylphid, how do I paste the output if I am on a different computer
<oCean_> hunt577: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs for wireless
<hunt577> thanks oCean_
<Sylphid> hunt577,  you will need to manually type it if you have no net access on the computer... what were looking for is a network line that mentions your wireless
<durt> hunt577: might take you a few minuets to set up but, synergy, quicksynergy will work to cut/paste between computers on a working network
<DarkKnight> usser, i have run the tar -xvf command
<hunt577> thanks guys I will type it in
<dwarder> toyota's subdivision got car model something like BC or something
<hunt577> this will take a bit
<dwarder> anyone knows ,
<dwarder> ?
<dwarder> subdiviosion name
<Dillizar> i dont have sound the start up song is just 1 sec after that nothing and i cant play any music cuz my audio card is busy can anyone help me
<sdf2> where can i set, which soundcard will be used by alsa?
<storbeck> !ot | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oCean_> dwarder: you're in #ubuntu channel
<J-_> How many primary partitions can I made? 4?
<swalko> 4
<dwarder> maybe i want to install ubuntu on it:) joke, ok
<J-_> Cool. My setup will be, /swap, /hardy, /jaunty/, /storage. :D
<J-_> s/made/make
<nickoe> hi
<tekstacy> I need a fairly cheap scanner/printer that works out of the box with Ubuntu. Any reccomendations?
<Sonderblade> pulseaudio and flash still doesnt work?
<erisco_> how can I turn a directory of png images into a single gif animation?
<nickoe> tekstacy, take you laptop wth you at the shop and try it
<DarkKnight> i have downloaded the flash plugin. how do i install it so that i can use it for opera
<fdr>  tekstacy I've used with sucess some all-in-one from hp
<Dillizar> DarkKnight, i think you need flash player 9 for opera
<Dillizar> the 10th doesnt work
<tekstacy> cool, I hear hp is fairly compatable
<DarkKnight> ohh...
<mucku> i have 10 and it worls
<Gartral1> how do i set my applications that the "prefered applications" app doesn't cover?
<Dillizar> mucku, you have 8.10?
<Vdub> Hey guys...i have a question about a screenlet.
<mucku> Dillizar: last time i checked wait
<cooldduuudde> what is the default download location of videos downloaded via youtube-dl?
<nickoe> Does anyone of you know why my clock/time is ofset by one hour sometimes? But if i use ntpdate to correct it, it will satay correct for some reboots
<Dillizar> mucki open the opera go to a flash right click and tell me if its 10
<glenrock> Gartral1: one way is to rightclick on a file and choose Properties, then the Open With tab.  that will set it for that file extension
<Dillizar> well yeah mucku cuz 8.10 comes with 10
<Gartral1> its a drive on my desktop
<gregor_> how can i save video-streams with totem?
<Gartral1> glenrock: its a drive on the desktop
<Vdub> I'm using the System Monitor Plus. Everytime I restart the computer, the monitor resets to default settings. What do I need to do to keep the settings I choose for it?
<Dillizar> but all the other versions of ubuntu the opera works with 9 Mucki
<glenrock> Gartral1: then i don't understand what you want.  you want to specify what app opens the drive?
<mucku> You have version 10,0,22,87 installed
<Gartral1> glenrock: yes
<glenrock> Gartral1: what app is opening it right now
<Gartral1> VLC
<Dillizar> i dont have sound the start up song is just 1 sec after that nothing and i cant play any music cuz my audio card is busy can anyone help me
<glenrock> Gartral1: vlc is opening a drive on your desktop
<mercutio22> its the second time opening evince crashes my pc... I wonder whats happening?
<Gartral1> when i plug it in, yes
<khamael> how do I change the device xsane scans from? now it thinks my webcam is a scanner
<glenrock> Gartral1: is it a dvd
<Gartral1> no, a rockboxed sansa e250
<shavin> something is seriously gone wrong with my intrepid on pen drive. when i click on firefox>tools>addons firefox crashes!
<mucku> Dillizar: ah i see
<ScottG489> What are files that have a ~ at the end of them?
<amartin83> hi, i'm new to irc, how to register my nick?
<glenrock> Gartral1: is vlc selected on the Multimedia tab of System > Preferences > Preferred Applications?
<shavin> i think it is ssurely something in the updates i installed today
<sdf2> actually how is this pulse audio thing manages to use alsa? And how can i configure them?
<Gartral1> no, costom, with VLC typed in
<glenrock> Gartral1: cool, i believe that's whats controlling that.   what app do you want to use?
<Gartral1> none, i just want it too sit there, till i decide what i'm gonna do
<Gartral1> i want it too mount, and sit
<shavin> I think the some ubuntu version of some addon in firefox has installed itself. i want to disable it but cant reach the addon manager window
<glenrock> Gartral1: i understand.  hang on a sec
<Dillizar> i dont have sound the start up song is just 1 sec after that nothing and i cant play any music cuz my audio card is busy can anyone help me
<shavin> the firefox forward and back buttons are not working either! :-(
<storbeck> shavin: start firefox via a terminal and pastebin the error
<shavin> nor is the inbuilt search box on top right
<mm1> can anyone guide me on installing gtalk
<silv3r_m00n> hi there..
<emma> Anyone here have any experiences making podcasts with aps that run on ubuntu?
<sky_> how i can identify my nick on irc freenode ?
<Jufis> ActionParsnip, hello again. I just wanted to say that I kinda solved the "can't empty trash" case. I booted to windows (this is dual-boot laptop) and found out that there were some files in the folders that for some reason didn't show up in ubuntu. So I deleted the whole .Trash-1000 folder and now the trash is empty and no errors whatsoever.
<storbeck> sky_: /msg nickserv identify pass
<sky_> thank you
<silv3r_m00n> ﻿I installed many -dev packages from synaptic and found that most of them install .h and .so files mainly .. why don't they have  .lib files too ?
<sdf2> ActionParnsnip: what is this pulseaudio thing?
<mimmo> o
<mimmo> ciao
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: dev files don't need lib
<pietro> hi all
<mm1> is there g talk installlation  please
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: then against what will an c program be build ?
<Dillizar> last time i was in my bed it was 48h a go i cant fix my sound pls i need help and a good sleep
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: c programs only need header files
<mucku> wtf?
<sky_1> great
<Gartral1> glenrock: it tries to open _everything_ on the root of the players drives
<littlewookie> hey, anyone an idea how to fix this http://pastebin.com/m1bce3270
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: strange... you mean no need of function implementation ... only the names ?
<shavin> firefox does start all right, i am able to surf pages but it crashes when i click on tools>addons. the forward and back button is not working. and the downloader is not working. i cant download and save anything off the web
<rampageoberon> hi, ubuntu doesn't recognise my sata harddrive at times when resuming from standby, why could this be and how can it be fixed? This drive is NTFS formatted which i always unmount before going into standby. it picks the ext3 drives fine
<glenrock> Gartral1: ya, i forget how to disable that, im researching now
<Gartral1> glenrock: oh, thank you
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: The functions are implemented in the header files
<pietro> do you know ext4 is efficient ?
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: sure ? I thought that header files only have the protoypes
<emma> pietro: i would think so. Did you know it has nanosecond time stamping?
<storbeck> !wak | rampageoberon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wak
<storbeck> !wake | rampageoberon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake
<storbeck> hm
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: by the way what are these .a and .la files ?
<shavin> besides this i cannot save any thing on my pen drive(i am running ubuntu installed on my pen drive). It says no disk space! there is surely space left
<pietro> ho i did not know that
<rampageoberon> storbeck: it does pick it up at times, so not sure what the problem could be
<sdf2> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<killerboy> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<shavin> df -h tells me that only 63% is used
<killerboy> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<carpii> can i run the alternate install cd from vmware, and have it installed onto a physical pen drive ?
<sdf2> now i'M totally confused
<sdf2> ubuntu istalls pulseaudio on my desktop
<sdf2> and i'm trying to configure alsa...
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: .a is a unix static object code library, la is a gnu libtol library file
<shavin> please help! is there a way to roll back my installation to the point before today's updates?
<Grom> hey. Anyone know python library to get used colors from gtkrc file?
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: so .a files shud have the pseudo code , .so files the real function implementation and .h files the prototype ?
<TaG^> can I install ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386 while running xp?
<Cool_Guy> Will distcc work with ubuntu under vmware?
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: What is the actual issue?
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: just trying to understand what has what
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: You may want to join ##c if it's not an ubuntu related issue
<durt> TaG^: do you mean dual-boot or running the installer(wubi.exe) off of the disc. either way, yes.
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: the topic is linux related
<shavin> God! i started firefox -safe-mode and tried going to addons window and it still crashed!
<storbeck> shavin: Run firefox in gdb
<shavin> storbeck: sorry i dont know whats gdb?
<TaG^> durt .. have xp running then input ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386 and run it from xp..?
<storbeck> gdb is the gnu debugger
<Jack_Sparrow> SiliconViper But not Ubuntu related
<shavin> do i have to install gdb?
<storbeck> No, it should already be installed
<rampageoberon> any ideas why a hard drive will not be recognised when resuming from standby
<Jack_Sparrow> TaG^ I really dislike wubi installs..
<TaG^> why?
<storbeck> shavin: http://sources.redhat.com/gdb/current/onlinedocs/gdb_toc.html
<ftab> how do
<durt> TaG^: I highly suggest reading the installation instructions first, anybody know the url?
<ftab> how I increase the swap space ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TaG^ I know all about them and I would not ever do it
<TaG^> what is the min system requirement for ubuntu-8.10 .. ram, HD space and cup speed?
<will1911a1> Hey everyone.
<glenrock> Gartral1: i found it, still here?
<CrazyLemon> Can someone please tell me how can i dim the brightness on ubuntu 8.10 ? Coz the default is still too bright and i need all the battery i can get :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab how much are you using?
<durt> TaG^: it's all on the web-site
<shavin> storbeck: i checked and gdb is installed but i dont know how to use it
<storbeck> TaG^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Gartral1> glenrock: yea
<durt> !installation | TaG^
<ubottu> TaG^: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kattollikisd> TaG^, I used wube before...... on the wubi you cannot do what you can do in ubuntu if you boot it and install it with the live CD...
<TaG^> thankx
<crdlb> CrazyLemon: system > prefs > power management
<storbeck> shavin: See the link that I posted to you.
<Cyclist> Hello, everybody! just a couple of question for the interested in answering them:
<Cyclist> 1] my CD drive does not work under Ubuntu 8.10 [at least, not for the playing of music CD's] and I do not have a clue as to how to fix it;
<Cyclist> 2] I am trying to find a tabbed dual-paned file manager for Gnome, but the only mentions on the Web so far are not even being listed on my system whenever I perform a search for new programs [all sources...]
<glenrock> open file browser (nautilus
<FloodBot3> Cyclist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ftab> I just increased my RAM which was 512 MB and now it's 1GB
<glenrock> Gartral1: edit -> preferences > Media tab
<ftab> I am not sure if Ubuntu has increased my SWAP space accordingly or not
<Cyclist> anyone interested, please send me a private message, ok?
<Cyclist> Thank you, very much!
<ja2> Hi I often get messages like this "Depends: libpq5 (=8.3.1-1) but 8.3.5-0ubuntu0.8.04 is to be installed" how do I get around that in a smooth way?
<glenrock> Gartral1: for Music Player, choose "Do Nothing"
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab No, it cant do that by itself
<n8tuserf> ftab no it has not
<ftab> so I would need to modify that explicitly ?
<n8tuserf> ftab yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab yes, you would.  It is a partition and you would need to resize it
<ftab> how ? :-)
<Gartral1> glenrock: THANK YOU!
<ilowe> anybody have any experience running multiple internet connections at a time? I'm having trouble with my routing tables
<glenrock> Gartral1: welcome :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab first lets verify you actually need more swap
<J-_> Would it be possible to encrypt a partition and still have my Hardy and Jaunty partitions be able to access it?
<n8tuserf> J-_ -> yes it is possible, its when you need to mount it, where you need to supply the credentials
<tiredbones> has anybody here backup evolution and restore the backup file so that you where able to save all your settings and mail?
<J-_> Or at least have a password prompt when I try to access the mounted partition?
<rampageoberon> hi, ubuntu doesn't recognise my sata harddrive (NTFS) on some occasions when resuming from standby, why could this be and how can it be fixed? the ext3 partitioned drive is accessible on wake up.
<storbeck> tiredbones: tar -cf backup.tar ~/.evolution
<ftab> ok sure, When I installed ubuntu 8.10 I had 512 MB RAM  and now I increased that to 1GB,  also I let Ubuntu create SWAP partition for me
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab What does free tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> staticvector sudo fdisk -l will show you the size of your swap partition
<antoranz> hi, guys!
<antoranz> Is there areason why I can't compile bash from GNU's source?
<ftab> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/124809/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<svendbent> Hey... does any of you guys know if this can work on ubuntu? : http://www.tenda.cn/product/show.php?productid-337.html
<storbeck> There is no reason to run fdisk to find out the sizes
<antoranz> I had this error that "C compiler can't generate executables" both in bash 4.0 and 3.2.48
<shavin> storbeck: gdb is not for me :-( i am just a lay user
<storbeck> ftab: cat /proc/partitions
<crdlb> antoranz: have you installed build-essential?
<NativeAngels> does anyone here know about bind9
<storbeck> !ask | NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ftab> storbeck: what will that do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab Yur are fine.. dont bother resizing your partition
<storbeck> ftab: It will show your partitions layout & sizes
<ftab> i see
<svendbent> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab you have 1.5 gig swap
<antoranz> crdlb: yes, it's installed
<ftab> Jack_Sparrow how do  you say that, that's fine, Sorry I am new bie
<ftab> :)
<n8tuserf> storbeck -> using cat /proc/partitions  does not tell you what file system is on it though
<CrazyLemon> crdlb: yea..those are the default settings that are too bright :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab You have 1.5 times your ram as swap space and you are currently using no- swap
<crdlb> antoranz: hmm, no idea, you could try apt-get build dep bash
<storbeck> n8tuserf: On an ubuntu install, swap is last
<shavin> is there a way to roll back my updates to a previous state?
<tiredbones> storebeck, I used dar and backup my all of home directory. I then restored my home directory in a tmp file system. I restored .evoulution to my current home directory. I'm still not able to get at my old mail.
<shavin> like the option in windows?
<n8tuserf> storbeck -> how would you know which one is ntfs from that list? you dont..so fdisk -l gives you an extra info
<ftab> hmm that's cool :-) I am happy that guys like you are on Ubuntu channel which encourage people to use Ubuntu and also people get motivated
<ftab> :)
<crdlb> antoranz: apt-get build-dep that is
<shavin> i do not want to loose my pen drive intrepid!
<antoranz> what does that do? remember I downloaded the raw sources from gnu
<storbeck> n8tuserf: Lets just agree that there are multiple ways to find what he's looking for and both are good depending on what it's being used for.
<crdlb> CrazyLemon: there's a brightness slider for when on AC power, but not for battery power; that's really weird
<Jack_Sparrow> storbeck which is why I suggested sudo fdisk -l earlier as it actually shows the swap partition as swap
<storbeck> No reason to argue.
<user_> shavin: not directly
<n8tuserf> storbeck -> agreable
<crdlb> antoranz: it installs the build dependencies of the bash source package
<CrazyLemon> crdlb: yea i agree
<Sonderblade> why does apt-get install subversion install mysql packages?
<Karloo> ubuntu
<rampageoberon> how can i get a drive to spin up? One of my drives is not being picked up by ubuntu after resuming from standby.
<storbeck> CrazyLemon: Use DimScreen
<shavin> user_: there must be way to save my installation. things have gone wrong. linux is so flexible. is there a way to make things back to normal?
<Karloo> ubuntu
<rampageoberon> the drive is formatted as NTFS, not sure if thats causing the problems
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon is it external?
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: no its an internal drive
<lchi> hey i have a question about bluetooth
<antoranz> can anybody translate this for me? Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Karloo> ubuntu
<user_> shavin: its only mysql client packages
<lchi> I'm trying to bind a channel with rfcomm
<user_> shavin: sorry
<n8tuserf> Dual Intel Xeon 2.8GHz CPU + 2G mem + 100G hd  for 120 bux... seems cheap but i dont know why i want to haggle for 100
<user_> Sonderblade: its only mysql client packages
<lchi> and i put into the terminal sudo rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0
<lchi> but no device is created
<lchi> and i receive no error
<lchi> what am I doing wrong?
<Sonderblade> user_: it still makes no sense
<Karloo> ubuntu
<user_> shavin: you can deinstall any program easily, but reversing version numbers is not easy.
<storbeck> shavin: How did you install the packages?
<mobodo_> if I dd a whole drive, it will include the MBR, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> lchi Please try to keep your question all on one line.  give details.  Are you following a tutorial, what wifi card are you dealiung with etc
<shavin> storbeck: through update manager
<Jack_Sparrow> mobodo_ yes
<user_> Sonderblade: i dont know of the details, but say subversion has a mysql bridge ande the packagers decided its worth including for ubuntu..
<n8tuserf> mobodo_ -> your destination better have as much space
<simen_> what is this?
<CrazyLemon> storbeck: as google tells me DimScreen is for Windows only..so ..DimSCreen + wine works fine? :)
<Karloo> ubuntu
<mobodo_> like dd -if /dev/sda -of /dev/sdb, I should be able to boot from /dev/sdb after if I was booting from /dev/sda before?
<noname-> I have Feisty Ubuntu installed right now, I notice they no longer support this distro.. what should i upgrade to and how do i Do it from commandline only?
<simen_> i love ice cream
<Myrtti> !ot | simen_
<ubottu> simen_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Karloo> ubuntu
<Myrtti> !no | simen_
<ubottu> simen_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<n8tuserf> mobodo_ -> no, you have to modify your bios too
<killerboy> tell Crixsat, that i had to go
<Myrtti> Karloo: stop it
<Karloo> stop what
<killerboy> tell Brixsat, that i had to go
<shavin> now there are three main problems, ubuntu says no disk space, whereas there is. second the firefox thing, thirdly some app crash report is coming again and again.
<killerboy> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> noname- You would need to rebuild your sources list to the special repos, go through the uddate and upgrade then distro-upgrade...  I suggest a fresh install as that is a lot of d/l's
<shavin> and now when i try to run update manager again, it says failed to fetch some packages
<shavin> error 404
<storbeck> CrazyLemon: DimScreen is not for Windows only
<Karloo> ubuntu
<thomasdelbeke> 	=-=	YOU (thomasdelbeke) have been booted from #ubuntu-security by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas or is reboot my only option?
<thomasdelbeke> Is this correct?
<Myrtti> Karloo: repeating "ubuntu" all the time
<Karloo> but it's correct
<user_> shavin: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Myrtti> Karloo: huh?
<shavin> intrepid
<noname-> Jack_Sparrow: upgrade and dist-upgrade do not work, as it complains about not being able to fetch sources/packages from the URLs in my sourcelist
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon no idea but I would google up that dirve info and ubuntu and see what you get
<Sonderblade> user_: it has no mysql bridge. subversion is a version control system and mysql is a database, there is no relation between them
<Karloo> myrtti: ubuntu is correct
<shavin> user_: ubuntu 8.10
<Myrtti> Karloo: correct for what?
<Jack_Sparrow> noname- YOu ignored the first part of what I told you
<degrit> where can I look to figure out why my old laptop (1.6ghz, 256mb ram) hangs completely as soon as I log in ?
<thomasdelbeke> Hi people, is ubuntu-security an invite only channel?
<user_> Sonderblade: launchpad, maybe they already have a report discussing it..
<Jack_Sparrow> noname- If you get the sources right it can find the packages
<thomasdelbeke> 	=-=	YOU (thomasdelbeke) have been booted from #ubuntu-security by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> thomasdelbeke yes
<n8tuserf> degrit same if you logon via  console? ctrl+alt+f1  ?
<oCean_> noname-: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes. As Jack pointed out upgrade is a looong way, since you have to go through gutsy and hardy
<gregor_> how can i save video-streams with totem?
<minimec> degrit: Looks like a graphics error. I often had that with ATI cards...
<storbeck> CrazyLemon: Are you trying to increase the brightness, or decrease it?
<noname-> oCean_: ok, so downloading and reinstalling is a better option?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi oCean_
<degrit> n8tuserf, at what point do I press ctrl-alt-f1 ? and it does load the desktop, then it hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> noname- yes, by far
<n8tuserf> degrit -> do it now
<oCean_> noname-: indeed
<Karloo> myrtti: saying ubuntu is correct
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: aye! :)
<Gartral1> whats the command to sync all waiting data to a flash drive/external drive?
<Myrtti> Karloo: no it's not, you're saying ubuntu without a meaning, adding useless noise to the already busy channel. Stop it.
<degrit> n8tuserf, the laptop is currently on the menu for the recovery mode - I assume I should get to the logon screen ?
<noname-> oCean_: thats ok i guess, its just too bad the computer is way out of reach and i have no monitor hookup :\ ohwell
<CrazyLemon> storbeck: decrease it..so i can increase battery lifetime ..i tried fn + f7 /f8 ..but no success ..tried to set it up on hotkeys setup..but the damn thing just doesnt recognize it
<n8tuserf> degrit -> console does not have gui, but i'd like you to test-- if you logging in -- works okay?
<onats> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Karloo> you're saying, ubuntu is not correct? on this channel? shame on you!
<degrit> n8tuserf, sure, bootin up
<onats> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<tiredbones> I used these instruction for backing up my home dir before upgrading to 8.10, but i used DAR instead of TAR. After the upgrade I extracted my files from the cd to a tmp file on disk. I then removed the new .evolution and /gconf/apps/evolution. Last I copied these file to my tmp directory to my current home directory. Did I miss a step? I can not get at my old mail.
<n8tuserf> degrit -> you are trying to do what?  you somehow did not provide a complete info
<Myrtti> Karloo: stop it.
<degrit> n8tuserf, if I press ctrl alt f1 from the logon screen nothing happens
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: already tried that, not much help there (probably not suing the right search terms)
<Karloo> stop what? ubuntu is correct
<user_> Karloo: shut up
<rampageoberon> anyway going to have to reboot by the looks of things
<n8tuserf> degrit -> you sure?  how about ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<rampageoberon> thanks :)
<storbeck> CrazyLemon: pastebin the output of cd /proc/acpi; find . -name brigtness
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tiredbones> I used these instruction   http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/   for backing up my home dir before upgrading to 8.10, but i used DAR instead of TAR. After the upgrade I extracted my files from the cd to a tmp file on disk. I then removed the new .evolution and /gconf/apps/evolution. Last I copied these file to my tmp directory to my current home directory. Did I miss a step? I can not get at my old mail.
<degrit> n8tuserf, I take that back, it shows the console logon, albeit with some odd graphics glitch on the screen
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there, I think Mallory placed an extra chip on my motherboard, where to ask?
<Gartral1> whats the command to sync all waiting data to a flash drive/external drive?
<noname-> oCean_: Will I have to backup all my files when upgrading?
<degrit> n8tuserf, I am logged in at the console prompt
<n8tuserf> degrit -> then try to log on. to test your user..
<n8tuserf> degrit so it works..
<oCean_> Gartral1: it's "sync" I guess... If the device is on the laptop, you could also right-click and choose unmount volume. It will do the sync first
<degrit> n8tuserf, I am also able to start a xterm session
<oCean_> noname-: backup is *alway* a wise thing to do.. Especially before major actions like upgrading.
<n8tuserf> degrit -> actually you are already in a console, no need to start an xterm
<degrit> n8tuserf, true that, just mentioning
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Weird.  Vista can wake itself from hibernate to do updates.
<luciano> ciao
<Gartral1> oCean_: i know how to unmount it, and thats what i don't want to do, i want to synk data without unmounting
<durt> thomasdelbeke: do a google search on th P/N on the chip, that'll tell you what it does.
<luciano> lista
<user_> Gartral1: its 'sync' indeed ;-)
<Gartral1> gui doe not have a sync....
<Gartral1> does*
<thomasdelbeke> I am not entirely sure which chip it is,
<oCean_> Gartral1: no it's command for commandline
<Gartral1> oCean_: i figured, how do i sync from withing gnome/nautilus?
<htrejh> hi
<mrwes> o/
<n8tuserf> Gartral1 -> i dont think you can, but you can create a gui from the launcher and the command behind it is sync
<storbeck> CrazyLemon: Actually, just apt-get install xbacklight
<oCean_> Gartral1: only way I can think of <alt><f2> and enter 'sync' as command to run
<storbeck> Then use something like xbacklight -set 40
<user_> Gartral1: oCean_ +1
<Gartral1> at the root of the drive i wish to sync?
<CrazyLemon> storbeck: tnx..will try that now :)
<user_> Gartral1: anywhere
<storbeck> brb
<bullgard4> How can I use an Evolution adressbook on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer on another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer in the same LAN?
<Gartral1> ahh, that would sync all, how do i do it specifically
<hifi> intrepid/jaunty hard lock with S3 86C380 ProSavageDDR K4M266 (Twister?) graphics adapter wihen direct rendering is not disabled in xorg configuration (option dri false)
<shavin> is there a way to re-install intrepid on my pen drive without losing my files on the drive?
<oCean_> Gartral1: I'm not sure there is an option. Sync just flushes all filesystembuffers
<user_> Gartral1: that doesnt seem to be possible, you can remount and give sync options, maybe theres an interval switch
<mrwes> bullgard4, might need a LAPD server?
<Gartral1> bugger
<user_> Gartral1: that doesnt seem to be possible, you can remount and give sync options to the mount command, maybe theres an interval switch
<bullgard4> mrwes: What DEB program package includes a LAPD server?
<carpii> lapd ?
<Cicero> ciao a tutti
<carpii> LDAP you mean?
<user_> bullgard4: apt-cache search ldap | grep server
 * oCean_ goes aaah, ldap :)
<carpii> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<mrwes> bullgard4, try this site: http://www.go-evolution.org/EDS_Architecture
<D_likescookies> anyone can help me? How can I run a program that doesn't have a file association nor extension? I know it's something like an executable file.
<panfist> how do i send a message to a mailing list?
<user_> D_likescookies: start it from the terminal
<sydney> does anyone know what the fortran compiler in ubuntu is called?
<n8tuserf> who has actually amongst you deployed an LDAP server and uses it for authentication and doling out services?  works great?
<user_> panfist: put the maillist address in the recipient field
<user_> of your email program
<panfist> i did that and the mail was returned
<ortsvorsteher> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<user_> sydney: apt-cache search fortran | grep compiler
<user_> panfist: are you subscribed to the maillist?
<sydney> thanks
<panfist> i sent an email here: linux-raid@vger.kernel.org
<panfist> yes i have received two messages from it so far
<user_> panfist: maybe its a single way maillist?
<panfist> "Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain"
<D_likescookies> user should I do run filename?
<user_> panfist: maybe it was classified as spam?
<oCean_> panfist: contact the maillist administrator(s)
<hunt577> ok guys I am back
<hunt577> I know it took me awhile
<panfist> ok ocean_ i will try
<Demetra> ciao
<n8tuserf> panfist i think because vger.kernel.org does not have ptr
<user_> D_likescookies: just open a terminal, 'cd program-path' and then just './program'
<hunt577> I am the person needing assistance with getting my wireless connection to work on ubuntu and I had to manually type in the lspci from the lap top I am using ubuntu on
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<panfist> n8tuserf what does ptr mean
<n8tuserf> panfist -> dns  terminology, i dont recall the exact meaning
<rubberducky> when i compile libnet: core/config.c: In function ‘__libnet_internal__seek_section’:
<LeonWP> hi
<hunt577> are you all ready for me to paste the lspci?
<Gartral1> !webcam gartral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam gartral
<Gartral1> !webcams gartral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcams gartral
<oCean_> hunt577: not here!
<n8tuserf> panfist i think when an address does not have a reverse entry in the DNS
<oCean_> !pastebin > hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577, please see my private message
<bullgard4> mrwes: I'm reading... Thank you.
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | Gartral1
<ubottu> Gartral1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n8tuserf> !pastebin | hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hunt577> thank you
<hunt577> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sozob> OOPS...I installed ubuntu x64 and I really wanted gnome..just no games/gimp/openoffice/etc.   Is there a good way to add gnome/synaptic/the panel-goodies to the ubuntu server?
<panfist> ok i must sound like an internet retard, but i can't find the lists administrators. there's a dead link on their archives page and theres a link to what looks like domain-squatting-spam instead of an FAQ about the list
<rubberducky> core/config.c: In function ‘__libnet_internal__seek_section’:
<ortsvorsteher> !who | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NativeAngels> does anyone know about bind9 server on ubuntu ?
<n8tuserf> panfist A PTR record is what lets someone do a "reverse" DNS lookup - that is, they have your IP address and want to know what your host/domain is
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LeonWP> I wrote an init script which works fine when used with invoke-rc.d. Now I'd like to have it started up
<nils_> moin
<rdz> hi all. any hints about how to use an ipod touch with ubuntu?
<LeonWP> at boot time, so I did update-rc.d ftpd-topfield defaults, though it doesn't get started at boot time. It works fine when I start it manually then.
<mrwes> NativeAngels, google it -- there are plenty of web sites that do that
<LeonWP> how would I debug that?
<nils_> no
<user_> NativeAngels: feel free to ask a more concrete question(error message) and if someone knows they are going to help you
<Gartral1> how do i get my webcams to work?
<LeonWP> is there anything else I have to do besides update-rc.d?
<bullgard4> user_: I am studying the output of the command which you suggested. --  Thank you.
<user_> Gartral1: which webcam?
<Gartral1> both, preferably
<n8tuserf> LeonWP -> how do you know it did not get started at init level 5 ?
<user_> bullgard4: your welcome
<CrazyLemon> storbeck: xbacklight keeps saying no outputs have backlight property -.- ..i tried xbacklight -40 ..and xbacklight -dec 40 ...nothing worked
<ortsvorsteher> !webcam | Gartral1
<ubottu> Gartral1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LeonWP> n8tuserf, it should still be running then if I login, no?
<LeonWP> s/if/when
<n8tuserf> LeonWP -> thats what am asking you, how did you verify?
<LeonWP> I login and /etc/init.d/ftpd-topfield status says it's not running
<LeonWP> I can verify this by checking the process list
<n8tuserf> LeonWP -> well, check all the S*  in /etc/rcS.d/   if it mentions that
<oCean_> !runlevels | LeonWP
<ubottu> LeonWP: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<edmond> kanas ellhnas yparxei edo messa?
<LeonWP> n8tuserf, hm no
<n8tuserf> ortsvorsteher -> can you be a bit more verbose when you assist instead of just triggering the bot ?
<edmond> kanas ellhnas yparxei edo messa?
<n8tuserf> LeonWP -> then it was not installed in the proper levels
<oCean_> !fi | edmond
<ubottu> edmond: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<edmond> nai
<edmond> tell me
<LeonWP> n8tuserf, I thought update-rc.d would do everything fine, do I have to link it manually?
<ortsvorsteher> n8tuserf: i try
<edmond> oCean?
<n8tuserf> LeonWP -> i dont remember the full details but you can use invoke-rc.d also, man them both
<LeonWP> ok
<edmond> kanas ellhnas yparxei edo messa?
<edmond> ndonje Shqipetare eshte aty?
<oCean_> edmond: this is english channel only Join #ubuntu-fi for finland chat
<edmond> ok
<edmond> just
<edmond> I was sending in Greek
<shavin> if i re-install intrepid on my pen drive. is there a way to partition the drive into two and install os on one and leave the second partition for my documents? So that in case of future re-install i can have my documents all safe in the second partition?
<edmond> if there is any greek
<ortsvorsteher> !gr | edmond
<ubottu> edmond: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ortsvorsteher> edmond: there is a greek channel ;)
<edmond> ok
<n8tuserf> shavin it is possible
<edmond> thanx
<satansaunt> my sound has suddenly vanished...
<Cyclist> Hello, again! has anyone of you ever had a problem with your CD drive not playing a music CD? the hardware is OK [I am sure of it], but the media player only returns the message ''not playing''
<s3a> im running debian in virtualbox-ose and the resolution of debian is larger than the one of ubuntu or my screen for that matter, I cant lower the resolution from debian? anyone know what i should do?
<LeonWP> n8tuserf, well, thanks. the invoke-rc.d man page doesn't mention anything useful, I'll just link it manually.
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: the cd is mounted? can you read the files on the cd? which format do they have?
<satansaunt> my sound has suddenly vanished...
<shavin> n8tuserf: could you guide me please? i am stuck with an error after updates. and i think i being a lay user i should just move my docs to another drive and re install intrepid
<satansaunt> for no apparent reason i can't hear anything
<Rhonda> I would like to have someone to speak to with respect to the required security updates for the wesnoth packages in releases other than jaunty.
<storbeck> !sound | satansaunt
<ubottu> satansaunt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<user_> s3a: #debian can better help than us
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: I do not know whether it is mounted or not
<s3a> user_, but my host OS is ubuntu 8.10 and im using virtualbox-ose
<Cyclist> i inserted the CD and the media player started, then stoped...
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: insert the cd in drive, close it. open a terminal and type there "mount"
<phixxor> hey guys I can't boot into Grub anymore. After bios, the computer says 'system boot error, please insert systems disk' and lets me boot from a live cd. This happened after I got a blue screen upon shutdown in windows
<n8tuserf> shavin -> what are you trying to do?
<Cyclist> ok
<storbeck> phixxor: Run fdisk
<phixxor> and now gparted doesn't see my hard disks
<storbeck> err, not fdisk. fsck *
<user_> s3a: ok, just booting a lenny and looking
<phixxor> storbeck: should i run it with any parameters, or just "fsck"
<storbeck> phixxor: man fsck
<s3a> user_, i also booted lenny if that helps
<user_> s3a: host intrepid?
<n8tuserf> phixxor -> you can add the specific partitions you like fsck'd
<s3a> user_, ya
<phixxor> storbeck: the problem is gparted doesn't see any of my partitions anymore
<s3a> user_, well guest additions i think would do what i need but i remember not knowing how to install it last time
<ftab> How do I disable the System beep on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: I assumed that the CD drive would have been ''mounted'' when the system acknwoledged its existence by opening the media player...
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: it is a music CD
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: yes, i think you are right. may you can open nautilus to look which files are on the cd
<ftab> How do I disable the System beep on Ubuntu 8.10?
<furenku> my system is hanging on shutdown; i get a "saving system clock" message, but then it just freezes... i'm on Ubuntu Intrepid
<ewomer> is there an older version of ubuntu installl cd that boots with syslinux instead of isolinux
<shavin> n8tuser: i hhave intrepid on a 8gb pen drive. all good until today afternoon when i choose(sadly) to install the hundred updates available through update manager. They installed partially with some failings. Now ubuntu says there is no disk space left ie on my pen drive. Although df -h tell me there is certainlt space left. I can create and save any more docs. Besides this firefox has gone bad a bit too
<phixxor> ﻿I can't boot into Grub anymore. After bios, the computer says 'system boot error, please insert systems disk' and lets me boot from a live cd. This happened after I got a blue screen upon shutdown in windows. ﻿And now gparted doesn't see my hard disks. What do I need to do?
<hunt577> Once I paste the text from pastebin into it, how do I get it in here?
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: are there files on the cd like .ogg? or mp3?
<ftab> How do I disable the System beep on Ubuntu 8.10?
<storbeck> phixxor: Please do not ask the same questions over and over.
<phixxor> storbeck got no answer
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher:funny thing about that; the CD files should come up as .cda [I think] but in the Nautilus they are identified as .wma
<shavin> hunt577: just copy the address from the address bar
<nickoe> hunt577, copy the link
<phixxor> seeing if anyone else can help
<benxx> anybody know how to install aim
<ftab> How do I disable the System beep on Ubuntu 8.10?
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: are you familiar with commandline?
<user_> s3a: installing guest extensions is easy, just mount the extensions iso and execute the right program
<hunt577> thank you shavin and nickoe
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: no, not really...
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: no problem. may you open a terminal. type there "mount" please. look where youre cd is mounted
<nickoe> ftab, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/07/17/disable-your-internal-speakers-beep-in-linux/
<storbeck> phixxor: You are not going to get any help if you do not try the suggestions that were given to you.
<panfist> i'm trying to figure out what "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" is telling me. at the bottom there is a table with the following column headers "Number Major Minor RaidDevice State" ... what do major and minor stand for?
<phixxor> storbeck: I can't run fsck because I don't have any partitions anymore
<user_> s3a: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not do the trick here (dont know if i installed guest extensions, probably no, its debian running since a long time.. ;-)
<hunt577> shavin and nickoe, I am not seeing a link after I click "paste"
<hunt577> Just says Paste from hunt577 at Sun, 1 Mar 2009 18:10:13 +0000
<storbeck> If you absolutely do not have any partitions left, then you have to re-install.
<phixxor> storbeck: no
<phixxor> you can recover partitions
<phixxor> I just can't remmeber how
<storbeck> Then do it
<gregor_> how can i save video streams with totem?
<nickoe> hunt577, the URL
<inntegra> good morning 2 u all guys i have just installed xubuntu intrepid this morning at my offices laptop the thing is that i do need to print with this CANON imageCLASS D340 but this os cannot dopwnload drivers for it and i cant find any gui about it, can somebody help me to install it or if is not possible tell me so i can change my os pls?
<user_> gregor_: does it have to be totem? vlc can for sure
<hunt577> ahhh got it
<hunt577> my bad!
<mortne> Need a bit of help configuring default soundcard. Tried using asoundconf-gtk to set the default card to HDMI, but when I do a speaker-test afterwards, I get 'playback device is default [...] channels count (1) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument. Setting of hwparams failed: Invalid argument' - Should I restart something to make the new setting become active?
<melrockz> Hi. I've been trying to connect to a windows share via 'connect to server' option in the places menu, in Ubuntu 8.10. It only gives an error 'no application is registered for handling this kind of file'. Ubuntu 7.10 had no such problem. File sharing is over an ethernet connection and it is connected. In Windows, there seems to be no problem. What could be the problem here?
<Akuma> hello, how do I edit the locations in the "Places" menu in gnome?
<tsuna27> how can i get japanese characters working on firefox
<bullgard4> mrwes: I am confused: 'Linux Magazine' in 2006-05 wrote: "GNOME says good bye to the standardization monster Corba and puts one's shirt on D-Bus." Evolution is using GNOME very much. So is a try to use Evolution Data Server in vain as e-d-s i a Corba component?
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: ok, but that try will have to be postponed until tomorrow, as I cannot restart my pc now [I have a dual-boot system and am using the WinXP OS at the moment...]
<inntegra> does any one was able to read my questions cause this guys wrote a lot and i didnt so my own question
<hunt577> Ok this is the lspci information on ubuntu, I am trying to get my wireless internet connection working - http://paste.ubuntu.com/124833/
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: is that all I need to type: ''mount''?
<gregor_> user_, is vlc free?
<storbeck> gregor_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<user_> gregor_: yes, its included in ubuntu's repos
<benxx> does anybody know if there is a fax program for linux
<sozob> is there an easy way to get rid of a lot of the software added to the normal desktop install?  I need gnome and all the configuration apps would be nice, but I don't need openoffice/gimp/etc.  I need it to almost be a server.  It's just going to serve VMs mainly, but I also need to use the VMs locally, so I am thinking about virtualbox.  I would also like firefox too.
<user_> benxx: hylafax f.e.
<storbeck> benxx: apt-cache search fax
<storbeck> There are many
<benxx> ok
<s3a> user_, in 8-9 min the .iso will be complete so ill be bak then if theres problems, k?
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: okay. so come back when you need. no, not at all. mount shows you where the cd is mounted. cd to location of the cd. after you listed the files, you can look which format they are with "file music.wma"
<user_> s3a: sure
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install gfax
<Akuma> hello, how do I edit the locations in the "Places" menu in gnome?
<gregor_> storbeck, not found
<storbeck> gregor_: If your apt-get can't find vlc, then your sources.list is messed up
<melrockz> Hi. I've been trying to connect to a windows share via 'connect to server' option in the places menu, in Ubuntu 8.10. It only gives an error 'no application is registered for handling this kind of file'. Ubuntu 7.10 had no such problem. File sharing is over an ethernet connection and it is connected. In Windows, there seems to be no problem. What could be the problem here?
<phixxor> gregor_: make sure you have the right repos enabled by looking in synaptic/settings/repositories
<tsuna27> how can i get japanese characters working on firefox
<arbir> hello
<arbir> how does deal with a .asx streaming file's redirection ? mplayer or vlc is not able to handle it
<storbeck> tsuna27: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-432011.html
<user_> tsuna27: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<storbeck> arbir: vlc can play it
<cdavis> How does one adjust the margins when using lpr to print?
<Cyclist> ortsvorsteher: thank you; I will be here tomorrow by this time; if necessary I will call on you again [I hope you wil not mind it]; o/
<inntegra> so guys i was asking at xubuntu channels and they say my issue belong to ubuntu, so is it possible to install a CANON imageCLASS D340 on xubuntu ???
<phixxor> the problem is my computer can't find the harddisk
<arbir> storbeck: my vlc plays the first screen, and stops.
<storbeck> arbir: Maybe the file is messed up
<ortsvorsteher> Cyclist: if i am here, no problem. :)
<hunt577> Can someone help me with getting my wireless connection setup, I have already run lscpi
<arbir> storbeck: that works on windows!
<hunt577> I can put the pastebin url in here
<ortsvorsteher> !pastebin | hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<storbeck> arbir: Perhaps they're streaming a wma
<hunt577> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124833/
<ortsvorsteher> hunt577: also you can install pastebinit if you like
<arbir> storbeck: vlc can play streaming wma :-)
<ortsvorsteher> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<NativeAngels> can anyone help with bind9 ?
<hunt577> thank you, did you get my URL?
<hunt577> ortsvorsteher
<storbeck> arbir: send me the URL, I'll try
<user_> cdavis: man lp, line 46
<ortsvorsteher> yes...
<arbir> one sec storbeck
<tsuna27> i am using 8.04 LTS
<inntegra> any one knows???
<ortsvorsteher> hunt577: i am not so familiar with wireless. did you read the documentation?
<hunt577> thanks ortsvorsteher, what should I do next?
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hunt577> I will read it again
<mortne>  sound problem experts, anyone?
<user_> tsuna27: which webpage doesnt show japanese characters. i tried a few here with an english ubuntu but i remember there are two alphabetes in japan
<Droopsta915> What program can I use to make an mp3 disk?
<storbeck> Droopsta915: cdrecord
<storbeck> !sound | mortne
<ubottu> mortne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fosco_> Droopsta915: brasero, k3b...
<arbir> storbeck: try this URL, and the 3rd MMS link at the right side bottom is the one, that works from windows, but not here. http://tinyurl.com/cqmweo
<inntegra> ok how can install a CANON imageCLASS D340 on an office laptop ????
<tsuna27> user_:http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/21f/21f.501/f02/kanji/kanji03.html
<usser> Droopsta915, brasero, k3b
<s3a> user_, ok i have it downloaded in home
<arbir> storbeck: i see the first, screen play, which also plays in windows, and then windows media player, magically redirects the output to another screen while vlc, just quits.. , same problem with mplayer too
<user_> tsuna27: i see, let me check
<mortne> If I don't have the volume control icon anywhere, how do I open that control panel?
<user_> tsuna27: how is the "bigger" japanese alphabet called?
<arbir> mortne: right click on the tastbar, and add the volume control applet
<Akuma> hello, how do I edit the locations in the "Places" menu in gnome?
<tsuna27> user_: kanji?
<arbir> Akuma: you can get more places, by adding it to favourites in the Nautilus browser
<crdlb> Akuma: use the add and remove buttons in any gtk+ file chooser dialog
<Akuma> Thanks
<arbir> storbeck: any luck ? :-)
<melrockz> Hi. I've been trying to connect to a windows share via 'connect to server' option in the places menu, in Ubuntu 8.10. It only gives an error 'no application is registered for handling this kind of file'. Ubuntu 7.10 had no such problem. File sharing is over an ethernet connection and it is connected. In Windows, there seems to be no problem. What could be the problem here?
<storbeck> arbir: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/865
<kingnerd> hey guys I have a question about virtualization
<arbir> storbeck: let me see that
<kingnerd> I want to install virtualbox but the OSE keeps giving me these weird kernel error
<kingnerd> errors*
<kingnerd> I'm on Intrepid fully updated
<Nova1> Quick question. When I come back from sleep(Suspend) mode I can't get online. Is there a way to fix this or should I report it as a problem?
<user_> tsuna27: there are a lot of kanji packages in package-manager. i dont know which one to choose. maybe #ubuntu-jp can help you further?
<kingnerd> Anyone here know how to get virtualbox running in 8.10?
<tsuna27> user_: thank you 4 the help
<arbir> storbeck: i dont quite understand!
<kingnerd> I can't find anything on the wiki or google
<arbir> storbeck: what was the result of your playing that page ?
<arbir> kingnerd: did you install it ?
<hunt577> I can't find System ---> Administration ----->  Networking on my computer
<hunt577> on ubuntu
<kingnerd> yes arbir
<hunt577> I see Network Tools...but not Networking
<kingnerd> the OSE gives me a weird kernel error
<storbeck> arbir: It didn't work.
<arbir> kingnerd: well... i cannot help you with kernel errors, sorry friend
<arbir> storbeck: are you getting what i mean, by automatic redirection now ?
<arbir> storbeck: i tried using mplayer, with the same result.
<NativeAngels> how do you setup dns server on a ubuntu server
<n8tuserf> hunt577 -> Network
<n8tuserf> NativeAngels -> there are tutorials for that, have you tried to google for it?
<phixxor> my hard drive isn't being detected any more. I don't know what to do. If anyone can help, more details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6819140#post6819140
<mortne> Although I select add on the 'volume control', the dialog disappears but the applet is not added
<storbeck> arbir: You may want to submit a bug. I've made a pastebin that you can reference: http://pastebin.com/d542309dd
<n8tuserf> phixxor -> are you on livecd now?
<phixxor> n8tuserf: ues
<phixxor> yes
<hunt577> thank you n8tuserf
<arbir> storbeck: alright let me do that . thanks
<NativeAngels> i have looked n8tuserf but a bit confused by it
<storbeck> np
<n8tuserf> phixxor -> then get into root mode, and type   fdisk -l   and tell me what gets listed, post it in pastebin
<zacktu> nova1: If you return from suspend and networking is off, you can right click on the network manager applet in the toolbar and select "Enable Networking"
<jeremie> #cool
<kijutsu> I installed ubuntu on a quicksliver g4 powermac.  works great.  however, it has an AGP ATI radeon card that I rather hate.  I also have a PC-based GeForce 3 agp card.. if i pop it in, will it work?
<jeremie> #cool
<n8tuserf> NativeAngels -> well read through it, and try you hardest to understand, then we can clarify difficult to understand topic, but not hand hold you all the way through, i hope you also have networking background
<phixxor> n8tuserf: you go it
<smith> I cant get sound out of my on-board spdif exit. actually I think the laser doenst even light up :(
<Nova1> No, networking is enabled it just doesn't connect/see anything
<hunt577> my ubuntu says I don't have network admin installed
<Nova1> hmmm
<storbeck> arbir: Here is another one http://pastebin.com/d17c36db0
<Nova1> I can't change my nick ;-;
<phixxor> n8tuserf: it returns nothing
<storbeck> It looks to me like a server issue
<phixxor> (pasting)
<storbeck> Nova1: type /nick yournewnick
<phixxor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124839/
<hunt577> "gnome-network-admin" command not found
<Lichig0> Wouldn't let me switch to Nova....
<storbeck> phixxor: re-install
<baldaris> hey..i have made a email server ,i am trying to install cubemail , can any one help me?
<storbeck> baldaris: This is not the correct channel for that.
<n8tuserf> phixxor -> or you can let it cool off for a few, and the reboot to livecd again to see if somehow you system just overheated for a few and unresponsive
<Lichig0> afk
<Lichig0> ...
<phixxor> storbeck: think about what your saying. my computer can't detect the hard disk -- what can I install on?
<Lichig0> Actually I'll just post something on the forums.
<shavin> Guys i just wish to report that my no disk space error on usb intrepid seems to have gone away after i emptied the trash(i did not know i had to do that!) My bad.
<phixxor> n8tuserf: alright, I'll give that a try
<phixxor> thanks
<s_spiff> guys need help!
<s_spiff> i just tried to install realtek HD audio drivers on intrepid
<s_spiff> now i don't see a desktop
<n8tuserf> phixxor -> get breakfast, and come back later
<hunt577> May I get some help with getting my wireless connection working with ubuntu, the wifidocs is not helping because I don't have network admin installed on ubuntu
<H4RDW4RE> hi
<user_> shavin: no worry, that happens to a lot of people..
<storbeck> hunt577: What is the problem you're having?
<mlbarnes> I have a amavis and postfix setup for a imap/smtp server. When ever I receive an email I get this error in my mail.log.  warning: do not list domain thecyberyardsale.com in BOTH mydestination and virtual_alias_domains. I have tried removing the domain from my /etc/postfix/virtual/domains and /etc/postfix/virtual/addresses. Where do I need to remove the domain from? It doesn't look like it is double listed
<marcelo_1> hi, If I want the dynamic loader to look for libraries in /usr/local/root/... would I have to edit /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf? And what about headers how can I include /usr/local/include/root/?
<hunt577> storebeck it won't connect to my wireless network, its not finding it.  Yesterday when I ran the livecd it did find it though but thats before I fully installed ubuntu
<storbeck> hunt577: pastebin iwconfig
<hunt577> thanks storbeck will do
<hunt577> just a moment
<shavin> thank you all for your time and trouble you took
<Myrtti> shavin: we're here to help :-)
<Myrtti> shavin: if you want, you can stay here and in turn help others :-)
<mlbarnes> brb
<shavin> i shall, but i hardly know much :-)
<toddoon> Where can i find information about process running automatically?
<n8tuserf> marcelo_1 -> i think you are in the right path
<Myrtti> shavin: that's the way to learn, watch others solve problems :-)
<storbeck> toddoon: man init
<shavin> Myrtti: yes you are right
<Cody_> Hello helpers, simple question I have. I have a 32 bit windows Os, can I download and use a 64 bit ubuntu Wubi program?
<dougl> does anyone know what format a usb key that was just erased on the xbox uses, my ubuntu 8.04 does not auto mount this device
<n8tuserf> shavin also get a pot of coffee ready to keep your energy up.. lol
<Myrtti> Cody_: if your processor supports it, yes
<storbeck> n8tuserf: no kidding
<Cody_> Myrtti: many thanks
<toddoon> storbeck: there isn't much informations in man page
<shavin> n8tuserf: he he i am a tea drinker from india. india the great tea drinking nation. :-)
<mlbarnes> I have a amavis and postfix setup for a imap/smtp server. When ever I receive an email I get this error in my mail.log.  warning: do not list domain thecyberyardsale.com in BOTH mydestination and virtual_alias_domains. I have tried removing the domain from my /etc/postfix/virtual/domains and /etc/postfix/virtual/addresses. Where do I need to remove the domain from? It doesn't look like it is double listed
<n8tuserf> storbeck -> yep
<n8tuserf> shavin -> thats proly even better, tea has stronger kick
<Cody_> O and one more, Can I use a real time kernel for Wubi instead of the generic kernel?
<storbeck> toddoon: man 8 initctl
<ville_> Suomalaista serveriä etsiskelen ?
<ville_> mistä pääsen
<Myrtti> !fi | ville_
<ubottu> ville_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<n8tuserf> Cody i dont think wubi was intended with that kind of kernel, but you can try and let the community know how it went okay?
<hunt577> storbeck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124843/
<furenku> my system is hanging on shutdown; i get a "saving system clock" message, but then it just freezes... i'm on Ubuntu Intrepid
<Cody_> ok, last time i tried a dual boot it didnt end so well
<storbeck> hunt577: what is your router called?
<n8tuserf> Cody_ -> keep on trying til you succeed
<hunt577> linksys
<storbeck> sudo hunt577: iwconfig wlan0 essid "linksys"; sudo dhclient wlan0
<Answer|28> hey, im pretty new to ubuntu. Im wondering how do install just one driver "iwl3965" , can't seem to find a download for it off google
<storbeck> err
<storbeck> change the sudo hunt577 to: sudo iwconfig etc etc :)
<hunt577> thank you storbeck, am gonna try that now
<n8tuserf> Answer|28 -> how did you figure out thats the driver you needed?
<Cody_> lol thanks, but it takes2 hours to install a NTFS partition on a 500 gb disk
<presshere> were can i get conio.h for c?
<storbeck> Answer|28: Try using: modprobe iwl3965
<n8tuserf> Cody_ -> we all go through such pain, but somehow look on the bright side, you learn immensely
<Answer|28> n8tuserf, someone else told me that's the driver i want to get a program working
<DustBunny> 8.10 has serious issues for me >.>
<user_> presshere: which software?
<Cody_> it is true, but i hope ubuntu studio supports wubi...
<DustBunny> Does anyone else have problems with 8.10 ?
<presshere> user_ i need header conio.h for compiling c code
<Answer|28> storbeck, i get "Module iwl3965 not found."
<crdlb> presshere: C code from where?
<storbeck> I think that uses madwifi.... 1 sec
<presshere> crdlb: writted by me
<akahn> What is the filesystem supposed to be on the USB key I am creating to install ubuntu on my machine with?
<hunt577> storbeck, its asking me for a password but it won't let me type anything
<n8tuserf> Answer|28 -> ubuntu version?
<user_> presshere: is it part of the standard c library?
<crdlb> no, it'snot
<Answer|28> n8tuserf, sorry how do i check that?
<Answer|28> im in a terminal already if that helps
<crdlb> according to wikipedia, conio.h is a MS-DOS header
<storbeck> hunt577: It lets you type : ) it's just invisible
<n8tuserf> akahn -> vfat16 is something linux can boot from, and ext2 off course
<overlord> I just switched from Gnome to KDE. Can anyone tell me how do I edit start-up apps ?
<storbeck> Answer|28: Try doing, sudo modprobe -r iwlagn; sudo modprobe iwlagn
<presshere> user_: hm..but there must be for UNIX for sure
<j0nr> hi all. How do I stop Keyring Manager asking me for a password everytime I reboot please?
<n8tuserf> Answer|28 -> lsb_release  i think..
<hunt577> ok thanks storbeck, its doing something now
<user_> presshere: http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread17584.html
<hunt577> some intervals
<Guest90428> hey i've been reading a tutorial and it told me todo "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" to install phpmyadmin and said i would be able to access it via http://localhost/phpmyadmin after install any idea's why i can't view it via the following url?
<n8tuserf> Answer|28 -> you dont recall which one you installed?
<leafw> firefox crashed -- is there any way to recover the contents of a text area? perhaps in the sqlite database?
<leafw> I have not yet restarted firefox.
<leafw> (but I had to reboot the machine -- hard froze with flash)
<akahn> n8tuserf: so either of those would be ok?
<Answer|28> n8tuserf, i think its 8.0.4 ..but im not 100%
<n8tuserf> akahn -> yes, as linux can not boot from ntfs
<kristian_> i was going to "cd" to a dir in terminal and i had " infront of the dir name since it contained some symbols, and then i forgot to add the " mark at the end of the dir name and hit enter this is what happened... http://paste.ubuntu.com/124846/ how do i get back to "command line"? i can't close terminal cause im using screen and i dont want to close the running processes. any thoughts?
<evocallaghan1> What the hell, You lads know if Acrobat Reader is av. for x64 ?
<akahn> ok. i'm attempting to install on an eeepc, is one of those filesystems more or less likely to let that machine boot from the USB stick, n8tuserf ?
<evocallaghan1> They only seem to have 32bit packages
<storbeck> Answer|28: try installing backports-modules-2.6.24-19
<evocallaghan1> and if you have a 64bit install, you can not install
<n8tuserf> Answer|28 -> look in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/     to see if your iwl driver is there
<hunt577> storbeck, it comes up says "No DHCPOFFERS received.:  :No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<storbeck> Then modprobe your lw module again
<storbeck> hunt577: Do you have encryption turned on?
<n8tuserf> akahn -> vfat16 is a nice default to boot from
<ph8> hi everyone, i've got read errors on ata8 - can anyone tell me how to relate that to a /dev/sd*?
<ph8> i don't know which drive it is
<hunt577> storbeck, where do I turn that on at?
<storbeck> If you don't know, then you probably don't :P
<Answer|28> storbeck, how do install that, sorry im very new to this all? apt-get? :S
<akahn> n8tuserf: thanks, i will keep that in mind. if the stick is not mounted yet, can i format it vfat16 and then mount it? how do i format it?
<storbeck> Yes, Answer|28
<hunt577> oh ok storbeck, lol, does it need to be turned on?
<storbeck> no hunt577
<storbeck> hunt577: How close are you to the router?
<n8tuserf> akahn -> tools like fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, gparted
<hunt577> ok
<hunt577> very close its right here on the same desk
<hunt577> storbeck
<fish__> Does anybody have nvidia 8600? I have a problem in installation :/
<storbeck> hunt577: Does your laptop have a wireless switch? I know I've spent hours troubleshooting before my wifi switch was turned off :P
<exodus_ms> kristian_, have you tried crtl+c
<storbeck> before realizing *
<n8tuserf> akahn -> ummm you have linux already installed on your eepc?
<hanasaki> what can I install on a client computer to keep its tiem in sync with a server?  ntpdate only runs when called.   ntpd is also a sever so I do not want to run that
<Answer|28> "Couldn't find package backports-modules-2.6.24-19"
<akahn> n8tuserf: yeah but it's not good, i'm trying to put ubuntu on it
<hunt577> storbeck, it has a button on the top of the laptop for wireless but when I click on it nothing happens
<kristian_> exodus_ms : thanks! :-)
<n8tuserf> akahn -> which distro?
<storbeck> hunt577: What driver are you using?
<exodus_ms> kristian_, np
<hunt577> storbeck, how do I determine that?
<storbeck> hunt577: pastebin lspci
<hunt577> http://paste.ubuntu.com/124833/
<akahn> n8tuserf: it has xandros but i am also working on a gentoo machine to set up the USB key
<storbeck> I'll be right back hunt577
<hunt577> thank you storbeck
<n8tuserf> akahn -> okay...go on and continue
<Guest46944> can anyone tell me how to fix the problem with wpa wireless connections in intrepid? can connect.
<j0nr> hi all. How do I stop Keyring Manager asking me for a password everytime I reboot please?
<Daft_Punk> is wpa fixed on intrepid yet?
 * n8tuserf thinks those nick with Guest* should try to change to something else other than guest*
<Droopsta915> I downloaded a file but it has to packages, x86.deb and x86.rpm. which one should I pick?
<eyal_a> x86.deb
<crdlb> n8tuserf: it's ok as long as we don't have more than one talking at once :)
<johan12> evening y'all. installed winxp and grub disappeared, restored with a guide from ubuntu website but now winxp is not listed. what do i do?
<baldaris> hey can any one help me installing, cubemail on my server?
<|f|> is world of goo out for linux now?
<n8tuserf> crdlb -> its difficult enuff to type, they ought to do their part..
<baldaris> would really appreciate it, i am a newbi
<crdlb> n8tuserf: guest<tab>
<baldaris> ?
<n8tuserf> crdlb -> and one gets a dozen or so
<n8tuserf> crdlb -> they need to do their part
<leohartx> |f|: yes it is
<crdlb> n8tuserf: but the most recent gets completed first on a sane irc client
<toddoon> Is there a way to output booting process time?
<n8tuserf> crdlb -> numerical order on mine..
<Guest46944> is there a way to fix wpa in ubuntu
<J-_> Is it possible to label a partition without reformatting it? I want to call the partition Jaunty, and another one storage.
<crdlb> n8tuserf: xchat, I presume? that can be fixed in its settings
<leohartx> |f|: install playonlinux for that game
<crdlb> Guest46944: what wireless chipset?
<n8tuserf> crdlb -> possibly, i dont know which settings..
<Guest46944> crdlb: atheros5007 its an eee pc
<crdlb> Guest46944: did you install linux-backports-modules-intrepid and switch to ath5k?
<Guest46944> crdlb: i dont know, but i have that as a driver option
<trooper925> anyone wanna buy a 50?...check out www.halo3levelin.com for all your halo3 needs
<crdlb> Guest46944: if you run 'lsmod | grep ath' in a terminal, do you see ath5k or ath_pci?
<trooper925>  
<trooper925>  
<trooper925>  
<trooper925>  
<trooper925>  
<FloodBot3> trooper925: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest46944> crdlb:i see ath5k
<sark666> my buddy has screwed up his xp install  (basically sounds like some malware and properly has viruses.  aren't there linux live cd's for scanning for viruses on a windows partition?
<Pricey> sark666: probably better luck in ##windows
<crdlb> Guest46944: hmm, I don't know why WPA wouldn't work then, I have a similar wireless card which works fine with that driver
<baldaris> storebeck:my server os is obuntu hardy ..
<J-_> Is it possible to label a partition without reformatting it? I want to call the partition Jaunty, and another one storage.
<baldaris> can any one tell me which channel?
<Aero> i want to get rid of a third-party repository. how can i list all currently installed packages from that (and only that) repository, so i can uninstall them first?
<zamba> i'm trying to mount a share over cifs.. problem is that the files and folders i create gets owned by nobody/nogroup and with permissions set so that i can't change or delete my own files.. what can i do about this?
<johan12> how do i add win xp to grub?
<Guest46944> does anyone know how to fix intrepid connecting to wpa network
<strange> anyone here on intrepid 64bit that cant get youtube or any other web videos to play fullscreen?
<aidan_> I just enabled the window blur effect on ubuntu 8.10, but my graphics card is too crap and all I see is black - how to I disable it?
<strange> apt-get remove compiz
<marcelo_1> What file do I have to edit to make my system look for headers in a specified directory? For example in /usr/local/include/cint.
<aidan_> can't see terminal
<Flannel> johan12: There's a sample entry near the top of your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) copy that down to the bottom (below ## END AUTOMAGIC DEBIAN KERNELS) and modify it if needed (most modification will be the harddrive)
<aidan_> and if I remove it would I remove all the stuff I have changed?
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me when you use this command sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart all i get is stopping server but its not starting it again any ideas ?
<J-_> Will I have an ext3 partition that I want to label, if I label it with e2label, will I have to reformat it again, or will it work still with the filesystem intact?
<Guest3636> hi
<Guest3636> hi
<aidan_> strange: I am on another login, I do not have permission to sudo- what can I do?
<exmachina> yay i got my PS2 emulator working on linux =D
<exmachina> I'm playing FFX =D
<Guest3636> hey guys how do i change my name???
<Zykotic> J-_, no e2lable just adds a new label, it leaves the partition as it is
<bigzed> xD
<storbeck> exmachina: I've beeln playing Tekken for quite a long time :P
<exmachina> storbeck, which emulator are you using
<J-_> Zykotic: Cool, thanks. :)
<martin_henry> guest3636: /nick namehere
<aidan_> how can I use sudo when I am using a different login without permissions?
<storbeck> PCSX2
<Guest3636> nthn happned
<exmachina> storbeck, version?
<strange> aidan_: su ?
<toddoon> Is there a way to determine process booting time when computer starts?
<strange> and use root password
<aidan_> howdo I know the password for su?
<Zykotic> aidan_, your user must be an admin to sudo
<storbeck> I don't know exmachina, I'm on a different computer
<exmachina> storbeck, oh
<exmachina> i didn't know ubuntu had it in the repos
<Flannel> !bootchart | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<storbeck> I don't think it does
<NFischer> HI evrbdy i try to get my host connected with my guest through ethernet ..."Host Interface"-Network device does not work.. my host system is Ubuntu hardy guests are various?
<aidan_> I can't access my account - I enabled an effect that my graphics card can't handle
<grobda24> Hello, I'm getting "pulseaudio[5815]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM" ... I deleted a pulse audio cookie file .. could that be related ?
<exmachina> i hda to compile it from source
<toddoon> Flannel: thanx a lot!
<Flannel> aidan_: Choose failsafe gnome from the login screen
<aidan_> ok thanks
<storbeck> exmachina: If I remember right, I think I was actually using pcsx2 in wine
<hamza> join #ubuntu-fr
<exmachina> storbeck,
<exmachina> I'm running it natively
<exmachina> there's a linux build in the svn
<slide> I'm having trouble with my term and vi in ubuntu. whenever I try to insert anything and use an arrow key, it puts either A B C or D in the file
<hamza> sorry
<storbeck> Is there? I'll have to take a look later :P
<slide> this is only for a local vi, if i ssh to a remote server it works fine
<dr_Willis> slide,  install the 'vim-full' package.
<mleger> Hey
<slide> dr_Willis, thanks let me try
<dr_Willis> slide,  i would guess the remote has  the full vi installed.. not the  lighter versuion  - thats the default
<mleger> New Ubuntu user here
<slide> ah
<mleger> Love it!!!! Hopefully within 6 months I'll be rid windows
<Zykotic> slide, do the letters appear when you are using the arrow keys?
<dr_Willis> slide,  i always install the full. and tweak my  system wide vimrc configs :)
<slide> Zykotic, yes
<mleger> I was just wondering, I'm having a lot of trouble getting sound to work. I tried everything under google and still no luck
<mleger> could anyone help me? Please?
<storbeck> !sound | mleger
<ubottu> mleger: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_Willis> slide,  you are describing exactly what happens when i forget to install the full. :) the reason for it - is that the arrowes are sending 'escape' codes. and thus kicking you out of insert mode.
<Flannel> slide: install "vim"  vim-tiny is a sad excuse for a text editor
<slide> arrows keys working, that doesnt sound like it should be an 'extra' feature lol
<storbeck> vim-tiny works good if you alter the key codes
<mleger> anyone?
<slide> awesome! thanks guys it works now :)
<storbeck> I got it working on my roommates cygwin :P
<zamba> is there a way to install firefox extensions system-wide?
<Zykotic> slide, actually i bet the arrow keys work fine when your not in "insert" mode though right?
<dr_Willis> slide,  originally vi dident use tha arrow keys anyway :) thats a new feature in pcs :) heh well was new in 1980's
<Flannel> Zykotic: vim-tiny doesn't have modes
<slide> Zykotic, yea
<slide> 1980 ha
<slide> 'new' cant even be described now adays by things 6 months old hehe
<dr_Willis> Arrow keys send escape code..  thats what gets you out of insert mode.. thus you see the extra code it also sends.
<storbeck> dr_Willis: That's like saying casettes are new :P
<Zykotic> Flannel, slide I have the exact same problem with vi (and if the default ubuntu is lite - it certainly has insert mode)
<dr_Willis> storbeck,  i still have a casset-recorder for my C64! :)
<storbeck> Ha!
<storbeck> Nice
<slide> ok brb now to see if i got grub default saved to work
<wobbiebobbie> anybody here live near canton georgia
<hunt577> storbeck, did you find anything about my wireless connection?
<zamba> i have a problem with my cifs mounted share.. i'm unable to delete or modify existing files, even if i mount stuff with the noperm option in addition to uid=nobody,gid=nogroup,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: whats wrong w/ your wireless connection
<jtaji> wobbiebobbie: try #ubuntu-us-ga
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, its not finding my wireless connection on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: what device?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, the router is a linksys
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: which is totally irrelevant, what wireless device
<mleger> Hey has anyone have any problems with sound on Hardy using Realtek ID 663 chipset?
<ahsan> hi i have installed ubuntu for the first time i am unable to get start with flv file any suggestion!
<mleger> and could help me with mine?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<pronoy> hello...i was wondering is there any way to download all updates for ubuntu 8.10 on windows and transport them to ubuntu ?
<mleger> using HDA intel card
<wobbiebobbie> thanks jtaji
<user_> pronoy: not really
<pronoy> !offline-installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zykotic> Flannel slide - yup installing "vim" does solve the arrow problem
<pronoy> user_: but there is a way for offline package installation
<user_> pronoy: yes, but you need an ubuntu to determine which packages to download
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, is that what you were asking for?
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: yes
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<pronoy> user_: ok check this out....i somehow manage to get a list of all packages and dependencies generated by synaptic....is there a way to download them then ?
<furenku> my system is hanging on shutdown; i get a "saving system clock" message, but then it just freezes... i'm on Ubuntu Intrepid
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: honestly, i know some of the really new intel wirelss devices don't work as well as the old ones, but i thought they should work w/ ndiswrapper, but i'm not really amiliar w/ them to be truthful
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: did you try searching the forum?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, oh I see.  I am in a bad position then as Windows Vista that came with this computer was wiped out when I installed ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: well that wasn't very smart.. did you hose the restore partition to?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, I have , but most of it is greek to me and I have no idea where to begin
<user_> pronoy: yes, but you cant use a list of all packages. you need to somehow do a dry update on the linux box, parse the package names, then batch-download on the windows machine
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, Yes I believe so, not sure what I did wrong
<h_> 1
<runningfalling> I hate coming up with silly names... ;)
<mleger> HI I have to ask again: I have a HDA Intel card Realtek ID663 chip and cannot get the audio to work on ubuntu Hardy
<mleger> This is my first time using ubuntu
<mleger> Anyone could offer assistance? I tried to update all the latest ALSA drivers
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, this computer came with no restore CD's for Vista either
<Guest56224> hello?
<runningfalling> is there a way to not install all of desktop or have more control over what is installed from 8.10 64bit install?
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: yeah, most of the time, the "restore" is on a partition on the hard drive, sounds like you probably overwrote it when you installed ubuntu
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, that may be what happened.
<pronoy> user_: how to do that ?
<h_> 1
<h_> 1
<user_> pronoy: what to do?
<slogger_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083539 : As shown in link, on an ubuntu server install, when running gui via startxfce/startx commands, my users seems to lose membership in the users group only for gui and gui spawned things
<Flannel> mleger: It seems no audio people are awake right now.  You should repeat the question (and maybe make it more detailed, if you can) every 20 minutes or so (so new people can wake up).  While you're waiting, you can try the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<dr_Willis> I had to pay $15 to get actual 'restore' media for my last pc i bought. it did have directions for making your own restore media also.. :)
<sanket> heyy.... wanted to share an idea for ubuntu... is this the right place or there a devel channel also!?
<marcelo_1> Any idea about why a program is not finding its headers in /usr/local/include/cint?
<pronoy> user_: how do i do a dry update on a linux box ?
<user_> pronoy: good question, let me check
<sanket> wanted to share an idea for ubuntu... is this the right place or there a devel channel also!?
<exodus_ms> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<mibbb> hi, on a 64bit intel core 2 of 1.6ghz, and 2gb of ram, should I install 64bit ubuntu, or 32bit for better performance with those resources?
<ph8> does this from a smartctl --all of my drive mean i'm in a lot of trouble? =>   7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   084   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       9112097180
<ph8> mibbb:  For desktop use?
<hunt577> so since I can't get my wireless working on ubuntu, really no point in me having it, so can anyone assist with uninstalling it?
<d_rugz420> last night I updated my ubuntu on my laptop. I get on today and have no internet. Checked network connections and for some reason the connections for friends and family are there but not my home connection. So I set up my home connection manually but ubuntu still doesnt see my wireless router. any ideas?
<exodus_ms> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: well the problem is.. its the only operating system you have on the PC.
<mibbb> ph8 yeah desktop use
<ph8> i'm tempted to say 32
<ph8> although i'm a 64 desktop user
<user_> pronoy: found apt-get --no-download
<mibbb> ph8: because of the amount of ram right?
<ph8> unless you're doing number crunching i don't know that there are massive benefits, if you google it you'll find a lot of comparisons
<J-_> How would I make my storage partition writable with my current user? would, 'sudo chown user:user /dev/sda4' work?
<ph8> unless you've got a seroius amount of ram i don't think 64 bit's necessary like it is on windows
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, yes I understand.  I just bought this computer a few days ago and I can take it back, just need to have ubuntu off of it when I do....if all it gets is a blank screen with no OS when I pull it up thats fine, just can't have ubuntu on it
<ph8> J-_: Mount the drive, then use chown -R (recursive) to do all files under a folder
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: well.. i guess thats .. i'd try booting a gparted CD, and format the drive.
<user_> pronoy: apt-get -u upgraded ? does that work (i have no update-missing machine at the moment ;-)
<user_> pronoy: apt-get -u upgrade ? does that work (i have no update-missing machine at the moment ;-)
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, where do I get one of those from?
<hunt577> Geez, this is messed up
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: google partedmagic..
<Flannel> hunt577: If you have a LiveCD you can use that (it has gparted on it)
<cornballer> hi, I have an eMachines computer. please help
<exodus_ms> hunt577, can you not trade the current wifi card with a compatible one from wherever you purchased the computer
<IndyGunFreak> i always forget that.
<hunt577> exodus_ms the wifi card is built into the lap top
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: its pretty unlikely
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: well, its probably a mini-pci card
<exodus_ms> hunt577, ok, late to the convo
<dr_Willis> cornballer,  emachines makes a lot of differnt computers..
<hunt577> exodus_ms no problem
<dr_Willis> or at least they did. :)
<pronoy> user_: the problem is i am not logged into my machine at the moment
<user01> hmmm  . . . i just had an idea, i have a large family, maybe i could setup a vpn with them?
<exodus_ms> hunt577, well, you could always disable that built in wifi and use a usb or pcmia card
<d_rugz420> last night I updated my ubuntu on my laptop. I get on today and have no internet. Checked network connections and for some reason the connections for friends and family are there but not my home connection. So I set up my home connection manually but ubuntu still doesnt see my wireless router. any ideas?
<hunt577> exodus_ms but shouldn't the built in wifi work?  It worked yesterday on ubuntu when I ran the live cd
<hunt577> yet when I installed it....it doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> that is strange
<user_> pronoy: just put it down and test it when you can. trial and error. people here will be glad to help you further then
<exodus_ms> hunt577, then it should work, unless the live cd uses the host os for the wifi connection?
<cornballer> yeah
<pronoy> user_: thanks man
<pronoy> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<martin_henry> hunt577: google search "wireless works on livecd, not on install"
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: ?  there is no host OS on a live cd.. it runs from the cd
<hunt577> That was when I still had Windows on my computer as well exodus_ms and when I installed ubuntu it wiped Windows out
<martin_henry> hunt577: many people have had the same problem
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, ya, I thought maybe he had windoze installed (running the live cd ontopof windoze)
<hunt577> martin_henry is there a workaround?  I would think Linux would have a fix to get it working
<martin_henry> hunt577: have you determined what wireless device or chipset you have?
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, got it now?
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: still doens';'t make sense, but ok
<bin10> I am very confused why when I start ubuntu sometimes I am in 1600x1200 and other times I am in 800x600...is there a way to fix that?  I seem stuck in 800x600 now...the last few boots.
<hunt577> martin_henry I have Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<Flannel> hunt577: If it works with the liveCD, you'll almost certainly be able to get it working with a proper install.
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, If he has windoze installed and he runs a live cd I was just curious if the live cd uses the 'host' in this case 'windoze' for the wifi connection
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: to use a "live cd" you reboot, so windows doesn't load
<mollitz>  i'd like to convert a vob file with two audio tracks in it to a xvid file and choose the second audio track to be converted into the xvid file. with this, i automatically get the first audio track in the xvid file: mencoder input.vob -o output.avi -ovc xvid  -xvidencopts bitrate=800 -oac mp3lame
<hunt577> Flannel, just loaded live cd and its not working on it anymore....it only worked on the livecd when I still had windows installed
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: that doesn't make much sense, but if you say so.
<bin10> can you force the driver...you know tell ubuntu that it will be okay... :)
<Ascavasaion> I have ubuntu 8.0X on my laptop.  I have the 8.1 CD and it is added as a source in the repositories.  How do I get it to upgrade the distribution?  apt-get dist-upgrade?  Or should I rather do it through Synaptic?
<martin_henry> hunt577: what version of ubuntu? everything i read says that your device is supported by kernel 2.6.26 or later
<IndyGunFreak> !dist-upgrade | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hunt577> martin_henry it is ubuntu 8.10
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, well, this does not make sense, even if windoze is not running, for some reason without windoze he cannot run a live cd
<Ascavasaion> thank you IndyGunFreak and ubottu
<Ascavasaion> Oh.. ubottu = boit hehe
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: thus my point, he's not making sense
<Ascavasaion> bot
<martin_henry> hunt577: or you may need to configure networkmanager
<hunt577> exodus_ms I feel a driver may have gotten deleted somehow when I installed ubuntu
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, cool
<martin_henry> hunt577: if you have time, i read a suggestion that said to try to boot to livecd and reinstall while internet is connected
<cornballer> hi, I watched paul blart and now my computer doesn't load up
<oberdada> greetings. anyone familiar with geany here?
<omerozkan> #ubuntu_tr
<folke> is there a special channel for 9.04 testing?
<Flannel> folke: #ubuntu+1
<pronoy> hey can anyone gimme the link to the pulseaudio for hardy problem solved
<pronoy> ??
<oberdada> i'm trying to run r scripts under geany
<J-_> ph8: Could I just gksu nautilus and change permissions to user?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, I am just telling how its been on my computer.  I ran livecd before I installed ubuntu....wireless worked.  Then I went to install it.  The first installation attempt failed.  When I turned back on the computer, windows was gone....so tried livecd again and wireless was not working....went ahead and installed ubuntu successfully the 2nd time and still no wireless
<kefler> hunt577 please query me
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: well, something doesn't make sense, because one is unrelated to the other.. if windows doesn't load (which it doesn't when you run a live CD), how do you expect the live CD to access the internet, through windows
<Flannel> hunt577: Have you gone through the wireless troubleshooting wikipage yet?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, it may not have been using Windows, I know Windows did not pull up that time since I was using the livecd,  I just know that first time with livecd wireless worked
<martin_henry> hunt577: my suggestion is just boot to livecd until you get wireless again, then run lspci and dmesg to see what's going on
<grobda24> Hello. I get "pulseaudio[5718]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM" ... I now have no audio on my machine. Any ideas ? I urgently need to have audio working.
<ph8> J-_: Perhaps, i'm a command line bunny sorry
<martin_henry> hunt577: you might also take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879134&page=2
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: i'm not denying that... still doesnt make sense
<pronoy> hey can anyone gimme the link to the pulseaudio for hardy problem solved
<pronoy> hey can anyone gimme the link to the pulseaudio for hardy problem solved
<grobda24> pronoy, I have a pulseaudio problem - is there a recent known prob at the mo ?
<jeremie> hi
<exodus_ms> hunt577, ok, is this correct? You have a laptop (version?) running windoze (version?). You installed a live CD and rebooted. Ubuntu came up in a Live Seesion and you had a look around, wifi worked. you then decided to install Ubuntu, clicked on the Install Icon...
<pronoy> groda24: what version are you using ?
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: no, he borked his windows install screwing w/ ubuntu
<hunt577> exodus_ms, windows is no longer on the computer
<IndyGunFreak> so he has nothing but ubuntu.
<pronoy> groda24: as in is 8.10 or 8.04
<zamba> is it possible to install firefox extensions system-wide?
<exodus_ms> hunt577, you installed ubuntu by selecting all the available space on the drive (prompted during install)
<grobda24> pronoy, 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: well, since he apparently overwrote the restore partition to, i'd say he chose tot ake over the whole drive.. but thats just a guess
<dustin> hey does anyone know why my download speeds are choking in ubuntu?
<grobda24> I accindetly deleted the pulse audio cookie file. It's back now ... but could be source of prob ?
<spideyman> <pronoy>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<pronoy> !pulseaudio > grobda24
<ubottu> grobda24, please see my private message
<hunt577> exodus_ms, yes and when I went to cancel installation because it was confusing me, I guess it was too late and overwrote windows
<frameset> hey, how can i reinstall a new kernel version
<hunt577> Then I decided to go ahead and install ubuntu once I determined windows had been overwritten
<grobda24> pronoy, thanks
<pronoy> grobda24: dude here's the correct one !! so sorry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<exodus_ms> hunt577, There are several prompts before you actuall partion/format your drive, Did you see the one that said something to the effect "this will overwrite etc..)?
<hunt577> exodus_ms yes I believe so
<dustin> anyone know why my download speed is chokin in ubuntu only, upload is fine, but not windows or any other comps?
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: whats the make/model of your laptop?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, Acer Aspire 6930
<exodus_ms> hunt577, and you click on through, deleting you windoze partition, then you changed you mind and canceled the install while it was partitioning/formatting your drive?
<william_> i do I install KDE desktop for 64 bit Ubuntu?
<hunt577> exodus_ms yes thats what I did and thats probably what messed it all up
<user_> dustin: are you downloading via wlan?
<martin_henry> william_: i think you would just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<cornballer> yeah
<william_> ok
<pronoy> guys how do i install grub off a ubuntu disk ? whithout reinstalling the whole system again ?
<Flannel> !grub | pronoy, first link
<dustin> wireless, yea
<ubottu> pronoy, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<exodus_ms> hunt577, you have several options. If you wish to keep windoze you will need the install disk for it, then you can setup a dual boot configuration. You can also use the live cd to reinstall Ubuntu as your primary OS
<JanKunder> aa
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: have you considered calling Acer Monday morning, and asking them to send you a restore CD.. will probably cost you 15-20 bucsk.
<hunt577> exodus_ms yes I installed Ubuntu and its my primary OS at this point
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, I may do that thanks
<exodus_ms> hunt577, do you have a working system?
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, or I may take the computer back
<exodus_ms> hunt577, other than the wifi
<cornballer> how do I uninstall aol?
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: lol, i guess you could do that to.
<william_> martin_henry is that kind of the same thing
<dustin> just did a speedtest on both ubuntu and windows, same machine, same wireless.  have the png results.. 1.5mb/s on ubuntu vs 9.5mb/s on windows, any ubuntu is only downloading at 150kb/s max whereas xp 1.3mb
<maksonico> Checking for package config tool... not found, some idea?
<martin_henry> william_: same as what? it will install kde and any applications that come with kubuntu
<cornballer> no
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, but if I take it back I need to take off ubuntu.....I know they probably would give me my money back if they see a foreign OS load up because they will know I did something then
<hunt577> wouldn't*
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: i'd say thats likely
<maksonico> i will update xfce 4.6
<cornballer> I NEED HELP!
<maksonico> but i can't
<william_> I access it at the login menu?
<user_> cornballer: what is aol?
<martin_henry> william_ yes, you would change "Session" to KDE
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: i'd use gparted on the ubuntu live CD, format the whole drive, and just make it "unallocated".. when theyt urn it on at the PC shop, it will give a boot disk failure
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, that is sooo shady :P
<dustin> user_: you know of any solutions with ubuntu wireless choking downloads? :<
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: its not what i would do, but it'll work
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, thats what I will do and I will explain that this morning I cut on my computer and this is what it gave me
<user_> dustin: there are. question is if you use wireless?
<ville_> #ubuntu.fi
<hyppt> 哎。。。。
<hunt577> IndyGunFreak, am gonna try a few more things first, not giving up just yet haha
<hyppt> 这么晚了有人马？
<dustin> user_: yea, said that up a bit :D
<ville_> suomalainen kanava ?
<hyppt> 有没有不讲鸟语的阿？
<IndyGunFreak> hunt577: yeah, but test it before htey turn it on... and make sure it doesn't show a grub error... if it shows a grub error, you might need to download a super grub disk, and clear the mbr of the drive.
<dustin> user_: wlan0 is the port, default ubuntu wifi stuff atm :)
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, yeah, cool. I just hate seeing someone not being able to get Ubuntu to work, or having a bad experience
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: well, he's got ubuntu working, he just wasn't paying attention during install.
<hyppt> 有没有不讲鸟语的阿？有没有不讲鸟语的阿？有没有不讲鸟语的阿？有没有不讲鸟语的阿？有没有不讲鸟语的阿？
<ville_> Can somebody tell me, why my voices doesn't work?
<user_> dustin: oh sorry, yeah, it can be problematic, tell us about your wireless hardware. if someones knows something they are going to answer
<hunt577> exodus_ms yes it was my fault, I was not paying attention
<ville_> Suomalainen ubuntu kanava ???
<hunt577> exodus_ms I take that back, I was paying attention, just didn't know what I was doing lol
<dustin> user_: ZEW1600 is it, PCI card, few years old lol
<win2key> <hyppt>: перестань нести ахинею
<ville_> aaapia
<ville_> aapua
<ville_> siis
<ville_> haluan päästä suomalaiselle
<ville_> ööäöäö
<ville_> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<aidan_> I enabled something on compiz that my graphics card can't handle. All I see is black. I can't uninstall compiz and I am on an account that can't sudo - HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MoLoot> someone kick ville_
<jtaji> !fi | ville_
<ville_> What is finnish ubuntu server ????
<ubottu> ville_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<djidis> join #ubuntu-fr
<sdf2> i finally fixed my sound problems in ubuntu
<sdf2> the only appearing strange thing, is now, that when my ubuntu starts, i don't hear the login sounds
<aidan_> I enabled something on compiz that my graphics card can't handle. All I see is black. I can't uninstall compiz and I am on an account that can't sudo - HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sdf2> is this some common problem?
<hyppt> i have a problem
<william_> you are my problem.   lol      jk
<nivalis> !ask | hyppt
<ubottu> hyppt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mustangg> !ubottu keymapping
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blacky_> Hi
<nivalis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gaurav__> hey can anyone tell me a method to enable voice and video chat in xubuntu linux?
<mustangg> hey the chan.  What was the app again, allowing for custom keyboard/keymapping? especially of the super key...
<blacky_> This is only english chanel?
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> mustangg, xmodmap?
<steve_baker> hi all
<usser> mustangg, xbindkeys
<hyppt> My englis is very bad...
<jpds> !en | blacky_
<ubottu> blacky_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mustangg> JuDgEn-Zevenos - doesn't sound right.. I remember that it supposedly had direct kernel support for usb as of the latest round.
<steve_baker> i'd like to be able to edit my .config file directly and build a new kernel but it is overwritten by the build process
<usser> steve_baker, make menuconfig, load kernel config
<hyppt> So I can not express my problem with english.....
<steve_baker> usser: in menuconfig i tried to change a driver to load as a module instead of statically linking and i couldn't get it to change?
<jtaji> hyppt: french?
<mustangg> hmm.. how about - is there a way to remap objects such as XF86AudioPlay to my own choosing?
<usser> steve_baker, did it say something like: "dependencies of this driver are compiled statically, blah blah cannot change to module"?
<usser> steve_baker, you probably have to find out what it depends on and change that to module
<steve_baker> usser: it didnt say anything, it just wont change
<dtchen_> mustangg: generally, yes.
<steve_baker> usser: i'll look at that thx
<usser> steve_baker, what driver was it out of curiosity?
<steve_baker> ssb
<usser> steve_baker, hm i wouldnt know about ssb sorry
<gaurav__> hey can anyone tell me a method to enable voice and video chat in xubuntu linux?
<gaurav__> please
<steve_baker> what does -*- mean in menuconfig
<dr_Willis> install some chat client...
<mustangg> dtchen_:  specifically though? since X86xxx mappings don ' t seem customizable via the panel.
<dr_Willis> gaurav__,  such as skype, or  some of the other chat clients out that support voice and video
<steve_baker> ssb is marked with it
<Zykotic> gaurav__, skype has video and chat???
<dtchen_> mustangg: what are you attempting to remap them to?
<dr_Willis> Skype can do voice chat and video last i played with it..
<svendbent> what antivirus is good for linux system?
<gaurav__> but dude via skype u cannot log on to ur yahoo chat for video
<nivalis> svendbent, what is antivirus?
<jtaji> !cn | hyppt
<ubottu> hyppt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dr_Willis> svendbent,  depends on what you want to do. :) most all of them scan windows files for windows viruses...
<hyppt> jtaji: Chinese
<akazawa> hey guys, what's the best way to migrate a currently working site froma  debian server to an ubuntu machine?
<hyppt> Yeah..
<dr_Willis> gaurav__,  you never mentioned a specific  chat client you wanted. :)
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> cool i didnt know that chinese characters was included by deafault on zevenos...
<mustangg> dtchen_:  I'm looking to have my funny keys remapped to the actuall apps I use. Instead of evolution I want - etc..
<hyppt> Today is my first time to use uBuntu
<steve_baker> usser: it looks like this: -*- Sonics Silicon Backplane support
<dr_Willis> I dont know what clients are Yahoo Compatiable withj video. So cant help
<steve_baker> usser: seems anything marked that way can't be changed
<gaurav__> i just want to go for voice and video chat with my frnds on yahoo and gtalk
<gaurav__> now can u help me with tht dr.willis
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> gaurav__, have you tried using pidgin?
<mustangg> dtchen_: I had previously received a suggestion for a particular app that could map the whole kb as I wish but lost the name when I had to restore from a filesystem crash.
<cousteau> "configure: error: Cannot find GL library" - which package should I install?
<gaurav__> yaa I use tht only but it does not support both the required features
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> cousteau, Mesa and mesa utils, most likely.
<dr_Willis> !yahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> gaurav__, Kopete is very good at video conversations, you might have better luck with that,
<IndyGunFreak> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<Ascavasaion> Well, it seems I will be leaving my Ubuntu 8.04 as is, and not upgrading to 8.1.
<IndyGunFreak> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in intrepid
<IndyGunFreak> eh, envermind
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> Ascavasaion, Any particular reason?
<gaurav__> how to get Kopete
<dr_Willis> !find kopete
<ubottu> Found: kopete-cryptography, kopete-plugin-desklist, kopete-plugin-thinklight, kopete-silc-plugin, kopete (and 1 others)
<gaurav__> i mean the command smwht like
<dtchen_> mustangg: ah, i'm not terribly familiar w/ metacity's handling of it, sorry
<mustangg> so xmodmap aside, any other choices if I have the need to remap a keyboard  ?
<gaurav__> sudo apt -get install kopete?
<mustangg> dtchen_: np thanks.
<dr_Willis> gaurav__,  fire up the package manager, searchm install.. its part of KDE  - so it will isntall a lot of extras also.
<Ascavasaion> JuDgEn-Zevenos: Spoke to someone on another server that said it would be more stable this way.  And that I would not notice any difference really.
<gaurav__> search ,m?
<gaurav__> dnt get u
<usuario_> lol
<gaurav__> isnt there any command to issue to the terminal
<dr_Willis> gaurav__,  learn to use the package manager and the SEARCH feature....
<Zykotic> mustangg, System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts?
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> Ascavasaion, probably. Also if you use kde but dont like kde4. 8.04 is the last to have kde3.
<usuario_> tem brazuka aki
<usuario_> ?
<dr_Willis> gaurav__,  yes.. apt also has command line search features also.
<dr_Willis> !apt-get | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<usuario_> ...
<Ascavasaion> JuDgEn-Zevenos: I am using Gnome.
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> Ascavasaion, ok.
<dr_Willis> gaurav__,  but the bot allready said the package name was 'kopete'
<usuario_> kde os brazuka
<mustangg> Zykotic: can't alter what those XF86xxx items point to. I want thunderbird not eevolution for email darnit! ;)
<Ascavasaion> JuDgEn-Zevenos: So you agree with the guy I spoke to's opinion?
<bosco> ok i have a acer bl51 and i am on the easycam website with ubuntu will it work for me i cant seen to even load easycam once i installed it
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> Hello again
<bosco> ??
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> Ascavasaion, There is not too much differences to justify upgrading unless you really want to. But in jaunty there is heaps of new stuff (9.04)
<Ascavasaion> JuDgEn-Zevenos: I am nervous to do major upgrades before they are tested.  Call me paranoid. :)
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> I tried to order Ubuntu's new version from last October. I haven't received it for long time. When I tried to order again, you don't approve my order now.
<ScottG489> What is a good package that has a lot of good fonts? I'm mainly looking for picture fonts like pizzadude or OpenLogos
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> Ascavasaion, in jaunty boot time on this system is just a few seconds, and there is alot of polish added.
<bosco> doesanyone know of a good webcam viewer other than cheese???
<dr_Willis> My Grandson loves to play with Cheese.
<svendbent> what antivirus is good for linux system?
<dr_Willis> !virus | svendbent
<ubottu> svendbent: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dustin> any1 know why my wireless download speed on ubuntu is choking like crazy? upload is fine, but download is messed up
<JuDgEn-Zevenos> svendbent, there is no viruses for linux. But for wine apps you can use ClamAV
<eseven73> svendbent: clamav but it's not needed really
<dr_Willis> svendbent,  theres several in the repos.. it depends on what yiour needs are.
<IndyGunFreak> svendbent: unless your serving or filesharing w/ windows users, its not really a problem
<mustangg> Zykotic: for eg. XF86Mail, XF86WWW and others are stored - how? where? why do they point to defaults not present in a default 8.1 install..?
<nivalis> !virus | svendbent
<Ascavasaion> JuDgEn-Zevenos: Okies.
<Codd> can anyone recommend a good emulator / frontend for roms like nes, snes, n64, sega master sys?  I tried kamefu but it is mostly just an organization / frontend since it can't play the games with out the actual emulators command lines
<svendbent> but is there a lot of vira for linux running around?
<sdf2> from where should i install wine? package, or the offical site?
<tyrion-mx> sera
<giaco> hello
<user_> sdf2: package if you want ""support"" in this channel ;-)
<sdf2> :)
<giaco> I need the book antiqua font, do you know if there's any ubuntu package that contains such font?
<Zykotic> sdf2, the wine version in the repos are kept pretty up-to-date, usually the same time that there is a front page story on slashdot about a new wine versions, it is already waiting in the repos
<sdf2> user_: btw, i installed this pulse sound thing completely and now i can't hear login sounds... any clue?
<ronj> hello
<ronj> I've just submitted to the intarwebs my first demo record. THANKS to the ubuntu{|studio} team and _everybody_ on this channel for the fantastic work/support. My work is CC-licensed, downloadable at www.flyingmolehill.com . Pass the word if you like it.
<FloodBot3> ronj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousteau> ok, it was "xorg-dev" what I needed
<Family> is the Linux WPA Supplicant a must for wireless to work ?
<cousteau> aptitude installed 40 new packages with that one (total: 2 MiB downloaded)
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> I guess all admins are afk.
<Zykotic> Family, only if you are connecting to a WPA protected wireless network
<natschil> hi, how can I tell apt to ignore dependencies?
<user_> sdf2: sound on linux is a bit of mystery to me
<sdf2> i just started winecfg, and i got some erros about my soundcard
<Codd> svendbent: its not that linux is somehow impossible for a bad /malicious program to run because anyone can try to trick the user to install something with admin rights its that linux does not allow self-propagating software where it installs with admin rights with out your explicit permission.  Chances of a worm type of virus on linux is pretty much nil
<sdf2> cannot open device default
<Family> Zykotic>in Xp the network shows WPA-PSK and data encrytion TKIP
<Zykotic> Family, then you'll need the WPA Supplicant...
<sdf2> http://pastebin.com/d18bf0267
<tea_ovedose> Hi, can someone please help me fix the following error? Iptables rules creation: iptables: Invalid argument
<tea_ovedose>  [End iptables rules setting]
<sdf2> this is what winecfg said
<gaurav__> it was helpul
<Family> Zykotic>Thanks - I will go get it installed
<XenThraL> hi, I use nvidia's twinview - was wondering how can I reliably set my vertical sync hz ?
<grobda24> Mysterious. I have reinstalled pulseaudio. Everything seems to think sound is playing ... I get level's and everything. But nothing is coming out of the soundcard.
<user_> sdf2: line 7, have you installed jack?
<kizi> hey folks :)
<sdf2> nop
<sdf2> no jack installed
<bosco> how do i add a program to start up when i start gnome?? like ciaro-clock
<Cool_Nick> I'm runnig dnsmasq and Its not resolving machine names for the server (it is for clients though)
<user_> sdf2: i dont know if it will help since other messages come first, but you never know..
<kizi> i have a little problem concerning an external HDD that doesnt show up anymore..
<Jufis> where should I extract tarballs? to my home directory or is there some other place for applications?
<kizi> im running ubuntu 8.04
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to make screenlets disable if you turn off compiz? I have this big terminal screenlet in my widget layer that takes up a large chunk of my screen if turn off compiz
<cousteau> bosco: System > Prefs > Sessions
<user_> Jufis: tarball =|= application
<tom760> Shit.  I just did something really stupid.  I overwrote maybe the first 100mb or so of a external USB drive that had a single NTFS partition.  Anyone know what recovery options are possible?  I wonder if the filesystem structure is stored at the start of the disk?
<Ascavasaion> how easy is it to install KDE 4.X from CD.  A friend of mine downloaded the files and put them onto a CD for me.
<Jufis> user_, yea I know but this application is in a tarball so how should I install it? Where to extract and so on
<Ll0th666> anyone here familiar with the WINE app???
<user_> Ascavasaion: are they ubuntu packages?
<CarbOon> Qmail: emails are sending to yahoo INBOX from web mail but from outlook it is goin to spam of yahoo.. any one know ???????
<diego> hola
<Notch-1> hi, since i made a loop/raid root filesystem the hibernation stopped working, any idea on where to put loop/raid information to properly restore the system?
<Ascavasaion> user_: Not sure.... let me fetch the CD and look.
<Zykotic> tom760, you could look into something called "testdisk" it can sometime repair partitions and such
<user_> Jufis: you can install where you want. f.e. $home/tmp/my-app. if you want it installed it systemwide check back
<tom760> Zykotic:  ok, i'll look it up.  thanks.
<Jufis> user_, thanks
<XenThraL> does anyone know how I can configure my dual monitor's vertical hertz if I'm using nvidia twinview?
<tea_ovedose> hi, can someone please help me fix the following iptable table issue ? Iptables rules creation: iptables: Invalid argument
<cousteau> Ll0th666: yes, but maybe you want to ask on #winehq
<natschil> hello, I have a package with a broken uninstall script (phpldapadmin), meaning I cannot uninstall the package. Is there a way to do this manually?
<user_> natschil: dpkg -L $package-name lists all files, which you could remove manually
<CarbOon> natschil: you want to unistall phpldapadmin ?
<dustin-laptop> anyone know why my wireless download is slow on ubuntu ? upload is not affected, is there a rate i can change of some sort ?
<CarbOon> natschil: apt-get remove phpldapadmin
<Ascavasaion> user_: Yes, all the file names have ubuntu int he name and have the extension deb.
<user_> Ascavasaion: to be sure can you pastebin a ls for us? thanks!
<slide> I am trying to get grub to boot the last loaded os but it just won't work, has anyone else set this up and can help me?
<natschil> CarbOon: yes, I messed up my apache a little, and so I thought I should maybe do apt-get --purge uninstall apache2.2-common and then reinstall it. The problem is that it has all these dependency issues, and phpldapadmin uninstallation crashes with Errors were encountered while processing: phpldapadmin. The problem is that this is unfixable, and that now I can't use apt anymore :(. Any way to just remove it from the package lists and not care about it
<natschil> anymore?
<kizi> someone here that can help me with an External HDD that doesnt show up in lsusb and fdisk -l ?
<sdf2> anybody here runs worldofwarcraft from wine?
<kizi> it worked fine 2 days ago
<sdf2> may i get some help?
<natschil> CarbOon : I know how to remove packages :)
<CarbOon> $sudo dpkg -e phpldapadmin
<natschil> CarbOon: doesn't that extract the package archive?
<user_> kizi: please pastebin your dmesg
<Ascavasaion> user_: sure... let me do that...
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> Are admins here?
<sdf2> when i tried to run it failed at pulsecore
<jussi01> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-: of course
<CarbOon> natschil: dpkg -L phpldapadmin .. is showing that list of files with path ?
<natschil> CarbOon: yes. What should I do now?
<Ascavasaion> user_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/124936/
<Myrtti> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-: whuzzup
<CarbOon> natshicl.. copy/paste that result on pastebin.com
<natschil> CarbOon: I would, but I just deleted the lot now :)
<pronoy> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<CarbOon> natschil: you wll hav to remove that root folder which is of that package.
<user_> Ascavasaion: thanks! looks ok, however, these packages are quite old -> chances are you will get hacked
<natschil> CarbOon : I did that, but apt still seems to be broken
<Ascavasaion> user_: oh :(
<CarbOon> natschil: apt-get clean
<Flare183> How can I get Konqueror to work with Dropbox?
<Ascavasaion> user_: I am running Gnome now... and to add KDE 4 seems to be a big upgrade on a limited cap Internet account.
<natschil> CarbOon: why do that, that'll delete all my archives :O
<claudio> hola soy nuevo en xubuntu y tengo algunos problemas para cambiar la resolucion de pantalla. alguien podria ayudarme
<CarbOon> natschil: wat u want to do.. you want to install phpadmin ? or
<tazz> having problem while booting  ubuntu intrepid.. i am stuck for 55 secs at "Configuring network interfaces"
<mimmo> ciao
<natschil> CarbOon: now, I want to delete it :)
<juser123> just did an update and i get screens full of "/init: line 191: /bin/sleep: not found and dumped into busybox.  any help is apprecaited.  thanks
<pronoy> hey guys i have hardy and i am getting no sound when i play a file..i have all the required plugins and codecs...and i checked out the pulseaudio trouble shoot....what
<Flannel> !ar | claudio
<Flare183> !english | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ubottu> claudio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pronoy> what's the issue here >
<ubuntum> hi can someone helpme to figure out something about Doplhin file manager please?
<user_> Ascavasaion: yes, just stay with gnome for now. you can ask your friend or order a very recent cd for just a few bucks.
<CarbOon> tazz...... network interface has set on DHCP.. changed it ..
<mleger> pronoy I'm in the channel
<Flare183> ubuntum: I might be able to
<Ascavasaion> user01: Umm... okay.
<tazz> ah ok CarbOon thanks
<pronoy> hello no sound here guys
<anabolix> can anyone tell me what a bind address argument for SSH is exactlY? and if possible a general format of connecting to shell accounts through ssh?
<ubuntum> Is it possible to disable one click  file opening under Dolphin? I would like standard double clicking
<pronoy> checked pulseaudio...all issues solved using the guide
<Flare183> ub
<pronoy> but still no sound
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> !enter | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paul_> hello i have set up dnsmasq on a seperate machine, when i look at the syslog file it seems to be doing a lot of lookups even to web sites i have already been to, when i dig a website i get about 30ms response then i do it again it is 0ms but when i return about 10mins later the response time is back up to 30ms, what am i doing wrong
<Flare183> ubuntum: Yes, you can
<ubuntum> Flare183, I could nto find any option under Dopling config manager, where is that?
<pronoy> Flare183: thanks man....can you also help me with the audio issue as you have done with the enter key ?
<Cassaro> ciaoa  atutti
<Cassaro> qlc ke può aiutartmi?
<anabolix> bind address for SSH, can anyone tell me what this is exaclty? is it the host address im trying to connect to or what?
<SIM_EU> Hi ppl
<pronoy> audio issue please !!
<Codd> pronoy: I have the same problem with Jaunty alpha 5, apparently there is a bug in pulseaudio where a tight loop causes it to sit on the cpu and not let anyone else in.  They will be putting out the fix in the next push
<SIM_EU> Wireless issue here
<SIM_EU> ralink rt2800
<pronoy> Codd: solved in intrepid
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> ﻿/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<pronoy> Codd: funny eh >
<Cassaro> italian room four ubuntu?
<Flare183> !it | Cassaro
<ubottu> Cassaro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Codd> my problem is that I get audio but every once in a while it locks up the system for a couple of seconds and stutters like mad
<keres> what is the most widely used program that is the most like MSVS?
<SIM_EU> portuguese chat room ?
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> ﻿/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<usser> keres, kdevelop
<Myrtti> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-: what are you trying?
<Myrtti> Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-: you've got an extra space there
<Flare183> Myrtti: don't Try anything stupid
<pronoy> mleger: same problem as Codd ?
<usser> keres, also netbeans, eclipse
<Ben348> Hello can anyone link me to a tutorial on how to setup wifi or tell me how. Iv been searching the internet and ubuntu forums and iv found tutorails and ways how but it requires me downloading stuff and the links are out of date so i can't do it. Thanks
<mleger> pronoy: no no sound at all
<mleger> since I installed
<keres> usser: are those used with eachother or seperate programs?
<usser> keres, separate programs
<mleger> sorry dont know how to send private messages here
<pronoy> mleger: even when ubuntu boots ?
<usser> keres, try netbeans
<mleger> pronoy: yea even when ubuntu boots
<mleger> sounds works in windows though
<pronoy> so it isn't pulseaudio
<Codd> pronoy:  mleger; do either of you happen to have an atheros wifi adapter?  I was looking around for a fix and found that most actually have issues with the new ath5k driver
<SIM_EU_Agora> oi
<SIM_EU_Agora> portuguese chat room ?
<felixsulla> I have a Ubuntu guest, which has a shared folder to my Vista host. Whenever I try to save a .txt file with Gedit it says "Unexpected error: Text file busy", and yet GVIM can save fine. Any ideas?
<pronoy> mleger: your hardware specs ?
<sdf2> bah i got wow running but no sound :S
<eseven73> how do I copy a file in CLI to another computer that's on my network?
<redvamp128> !pt | SIM_EU_Agora
<ubottu> SIM_EU_Agora: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mleger> how do I check that pronoy?
<SIM_EU_Agora> obrigado
<Codd> mleger:  'lspci | grep Atheros'
<pronoy> mleger: well what kinda laptop are you using ?
<CarbOon> felixsulla: r u using vmwareworkstation?
<Flare183> ubuntum: ok open dolphin and click the settings menu then click configure dolphin
<kizi> someone here that can help me??
<felixsulla> CarbOon, Vbox
<Codd> mleger:  actually try 'lsmod | grep Ath5k' thats a bit more to the point
<kizi> someone here that can help me with an External HDD that doesnt show up in lsusb and fdisk -l ?
<Codd> pronoy: how about you?  are u using wifi too?
<CarbOon> felixsulla: it dont giv error when save a whole file to host(vista) ?
<pronoy> Codd: was using it...went back to good ol Rj45
<pronoy> :)
<SIM_EU_Agora> ralink rt2800 problem
<SIM_EU_Agora> hee
<pronoy> mleger: dude you with me ?
<Codd> :)
<mleger> pronoy: asus x83vm-x2 4gb ram nvidia 9600
<alex_mayorga1> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<felixsulla> CarbOon:  I can save a file with GVIM, but not Gedit.
<CarbOon> kizi.. which distro r u suing ?
<Codd> pronoy: did you have an atheros card in your system at all?
<pronoy> Codd: hey can you assist with this sound issue...we can't get sound even at boot time
<kizi> ubuntu 8.04
<pronoy> Codd:yeah
<pronoy> Codd: i die
<pronoy> Codd: * i did
<Ben348> Hello can anyone link me to a tutorial on how to setup wifi or tell me how. Iv been searching the internet and ubuntu forums and iv found tutorails and ways how but it requires me downloading stuff and the links are out of date so i can't do it. Thanks
<eseven73> nevermind i got it working
<mleger> pronoy: any other info?
<pronoy> mleger: hang on...
<Codd> pronoy: im not sure trading your problems for mine will make your day any better, I can't get more then 60 seconds of sound with out a nasty studder
<redvamp128> Codd:  from what I understand -- just from reading-- and what people say works - is by going back to the original kernel intrepid installed with and using the drivers at the wireless help page. (that is just from observing what others said)
<kizi> CarbOon, im using 8.04
<CarbOon> kizi.. when you plug hdd.. it giv any error ?
<pronoy> mleger: you say you have sound on windows but not on ubuntu is it ?
<mleger> pronoy: yea exactly
<kizi> CarbOon, no it doesnt give any error what so ever
<pronoy> wierd
<pronoy> can anyone help with this issue please...
<kizi> and the drive works.. have tried it on another box
<pronoy> not getting sound even at boot up
<CarbOon> kizi plug the drive ..which filesystem in on external hdd ?
<pronoy> is it pulseaudio or something else
<Auramus1> Greetings. Ubutnu/Linux novice here. Just install 8.10 on a HP Pavilion laptop. Anyone know the solution to getting the nvidia drivers installed and working? All I have is 800x600 resolution. Not really useable.
<milligan_> pronoy, depends on the error
<Codd> pronoy: unfortunately I didn't really do any magic to get it where I am now, it basically installed like this, I tried making myself a member of the pulse* groups but there hasn't been any notable improvements
<Taras> Hello guys, could please help me, I am experiencing difficulties in deleting a file
<pronoy> mleger: any errors ?
<mleger> pronoy: no error at all when trying to play mp3, dvd, etc just no sound
<CarbOon> Taras: which files ?
<epswing> installed ubuntu 8.10, installed windows xp, followed instructions at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html when i choose Start Grub from the boot menu i get http://bruno.mirror.waffleimages.com/files/02/0243d601502343f00277263d69ac9489ea63f599.jpg
<redvamp128> Codd:  this is the page that most people say they can get it working  but with an earlier kernel (not the latest one that it will autoupdate) WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros>
<pronoy> mleger: any errors at boot time ?
<Taras> home files they dont get deleted
<epswing> my partitions look like http://bruno.mirror.waffleimages.com/files/10/107f236922b64090541aeeb592a5c5ce3182a240.png
<kizi> CarbOon, it has ntfs on it.. and yes i have ntfs-3g installed
<mleger> pronoy: none that I see
<kizi> it worked fine 2 days agp
<SIM_EU_Agora> ralink rt2800 problem here
<kizi> ago*
<pronoy> mleger: usually a small notification like HDA intel ALSA failed to initialize...falling to so-an-so driver
<tom760> Anyone know a good way do a binary diff on two files and output the first byte offset they differ?  I have 2 that should be the same for the first 100mb or so, but I want to find out exactly where they differ.
<mleger> pronoy: I'm going to reset and let you know ok? brb
<NA> does anyone here know how to setup a bind dns server
<Taras> I have an error saying that an application is in use while trying to delete a file, I have switching the programs off though
<Bobzilla> Does anyone in here have any experience using AT&T's U-Verse with Ubuntu?
<feldpauschmkr> anyone know how to increase the screen resolution in 8.10?  screen resolution app stops at 1024 x 768
<mleger> pronoy: no erros
<GaRRu> nop
<weirdo> hey
<GaRRu> I increased the resulotions
<Codd> redvamp128: im not that worried about it right now, like I said earlier I went to the ubuntu-dev room and they told me they know the issue and a patch will be included in the next push, I really came by to see if any one knows of a good mame/n64/snes emulator combo / app just to kill time on a sunday :)
<GaRRu> to 1280x1024
<weirdo> telnetting to any closed loopback port doesn't give the desired RST response
<svendbent> okay allright....im gonna switch to linux on my server...but i am unsure of which distro to choose....i have played a bit around with ubuntu on my laptop....i think its a bit to bloated for server purposes....I will need to run my server as TV-out for DVD/AVI etc., music box, web/ftp/SVN/mail server, and as databackup. What do you think would be a good choice?
<Auramus1> Hey feld, you have more res than I do.
<Ghazilione> hi few
<CarbOon> Taras : which distro r u using ?
<weirdo> leaving programs to time out
<Taras> Ubuntu
<Taras> Ubuntu 8 .10
<pronoy> milligan_: no errors
<Codd> redvamp128: the wifi issue was really a curiosity since I have an atheros card as well
<pronoy> milligan_: none at boot .......just no sound
<redvamp128> feldpauschmkr:  I think if you install the proprietary  driver (intel, Nvidia , Ati) it will allow higher than that resolutions - that and also identify the monitor (install its drivers)
<Taras> It the Decibel Audio player, but i have it turned off and it still says its in use by that application
<user_> svendbent: ubuntu-server is worth a try
<feldpauschmkr> where would I find a driver for SiS 760
<redvamp128> Codd:  I only know that one because a lot of people ask about that one and there were 2 people that said that was how they got it fixed.
<milligan_> pronoy, is the soundcard even detected?
<Auramus1> Later, folks.
<J-_> I once had a umask program that let me select boxes to show me the umask permission. It only did that. Does anyone know the name of the program? I installed it from the repos of course.
<user_> feldpauschmkr: which kind of device is it?
<Taras> How do you bring up that screen which shows all the running applications ?
<redvamp128> Codd:  seems as if there is a major change in the newer kernels -- that just breaks it.
<mleger> pronoy: you here?
<Codd> pronoy: I don't think this issue really provides any errors, I've tried running rythembox / amarok from the cli to see if anything gets printed and havent seen anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg
<pronoy> mleger: check with milligan_
<feldpauschmkr> video card
<CarbOon> Taras: reboot to machien then first remove that files which you want to delete.. dont open this player.. : will see if its still not removing
<Taras> Okay, i will give it a try, thank you
<pronoy> Codd: then how to detect what's the problem ?
<mleger> milligan_: Can you help me with some audio issues? I have all updates on hardy done and pulseaudio configured
<CarbOon> pronoy which prob u hav ?
<milligan_> J-_, umask is very easy as soon as you understand the different levels. Read - Write - Execute. Remember that order. The values are 4 - 2 - 1 . Read = 5 , Write = 2, and Execute = 1. The three "classes" you need to provide acces for, are "owner", "group", "others".
<mleger> milligan_: but no sound whatsoever. No errors just no sound playing on my laptop. Can you help me?
<milligan_> J-_, so if you want the owner to have read,write,execute, and others just read, you would do chmod 744 file.
<Codd> pronoy: apparently the devs know the issue, I guess enough people have complained or it is easy to reproduce
<CarbOon> milligan: READ = 4 :) not 5
<milligan_> Sorry, typo. Read = 4, yes.
<Bobzilla> Could someone please help me establish an internet connection with ATT U-Verse using a wired ethernet connection?  Windows connects automatically but Ubuntu does not.  I have been searching the net all day for solutions and I haven't found anything.
<milligan_> mleger, hard to say mate. Did you check alsamixer that the card isn't muted?
<pronoy> milligan_: i guess there would have been an error if the card wasn't detected right ?
<mleger> milligan_: yes I did nothing is muted. I would really appreciate any help you can lend me
<Codd> mleger: pronoy; what type of sound cards do you have ?  mine is an audigy2
<mleger> codd: HDA Intel
<CarbOon> bobzilla.. Eth0 modules is isntalled.. i meant the driver of NIC is installed checkout $sudo lspci
<milligan_> mleger, pronoy , if you type sudo lspci .. what type of card does it report ?
<carpii> does wubi run within windows? I dont really understand how it lets you boot into ubuntu without altering the partition table
<pronoy> mleger: what's the output ?
<dr_Willis> carpii,  it boots a special kernel that can access the 'installed system' in a single file..  like a loopback device
<mleger> milligan_: HD Audio Controller?
<milligan_> mleger, yeah, probably.
<dr_Willis> carpii,  its installed in windows.. but does not run at the same time windows does
<J-_> milligan_: So what if I wanted to have a directory that only has read right and execute for just root, and another user? I don't want others to read, write, execute.
<carpii> so when im running a wubi based ubuntu, im not in windows at all?
<carpii> ok thanks
<dr_Willis> carpii,  geexbox can do a similer trick also. :)
<mleger> milligan_: I tried just about every how-to and troubleshooting guide I could find
<milligan_> J-_, well, if root was the owner of the file, you would do 700 for just root to have access. If you wanted a user to have access to the file as well, you would do 770, and a chown root:groupthatuserisin file
<Bobzilla> Could someone please help me establish an internet connection with ATT U-Verse using a wired ethernet connection?  Windows connects automatically but Ubuntu does not.  I have been searching the net all day for solutions and I haven't found anything.
<carpii> can wubi just keep consuming drive space till its full ? or do you have to allocate it a certain amount?
<Dizzle> Is there anyone who can help me set up my wireless card?  I have NDISWRAPPER installed and I can see wireless networks, but I can't connect to it.  I have another laptop w Ubuntu connected to it, so I know the configuration.
<milligan_> mleger, do this, and paste me the output: lspci | grep -i "audio device"
<rubberducky> could someone have a look please: http://pastebin.com/m3052ca92
<J-_> milligan_: Cool, thanks. :)
<mleger> milligan_: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<milligan_> J-_, no probs. Did you understand WHY you would do it that way ?
<J-_> Much appreciated.
<milligan_> mleger, hm, strange. Should work by default. Um.. you see the volume controller up by the clock ?
<J-_> milligan_: So others don't read/write/execute the directory.
<mleger> miligan_: Yes it is set to max
<milligan_> mleger, double click it.
<milligan_> mleger, are any of the devices muted or lowered in volume ?
<user_> rubberducky: maybe you need to have the configure-file created first. what does the docu say?
<mleger> milligan_: no both are on maximum
<rubberducky> user_, docu says copy linux.mak to port.mak if you us elinux and run make
<rubberducky> and make install
<mleger> milligan_: they are both locked, does that mean anything? (sorry noob)
<milligan_> mleger, both? Under "Device" in that window .. what does it say? HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) ?
<user_> rubberducky: does linux.mak fit your setup?
<Ex-QuAke[DOD]-M-> thank you guys again
<rubberducky> i use linux:D
<mleger> milligan_: yes that's exactly what it says
<rubberducky> user_, so yes probably
<Bobzilla> Please someone help me with connecting to the internet using Ubuntu.  I don't know how to do it because Windows just automatically connects.
<Dizzle> Can anyone help with a wireless issue?
<pronoy> Bobzilla: just open firefox and role away
<user_> rubberducky: linux is like 'Car'. there a tons of different models ;-)  why you want to compile by yourself btw?
<Bobzilla> pronoy:  I'm not THAT big of a noob
<Dizzle> Network manager just hangs when it says 'attempting to join the wireless network 'xxxxxx''
<[biabia]> Configuration Editor shows my default windows manager:  /usr/bin/metacity
<rubberducky> cross compile
<win2key> hi everybody! i've got a problem - blinking overlay while watching video
<sancas> hi!
<milligan_> mleger, ok, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940689
<sancas> I don't have sound
<[biabia]> is there an xfce window manager
<Bobzilla> pronoy:  Its not working, I just switched providers from comcast to ATT and its not working the same as it always has.
<ohzie> [biabia], xfwm4
<sancas> my lspci exit say 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<[biabia]> ohzie: ok thanks
<GaRRu> I've got a problem, Kalarm doesn't work in Ubuntu anymore problem:
<win2key> does anybody know how to fix it?
<win2key> compiz enabled, videocard is ati
<micro-`> hey, i made a sudo crontab command, i want to check if that works, how can i make crontab execute the command i made to check if it works?
<user_> rubberducky: ps. please quote nicks when replying
<GaRRu>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<Flannel> n
<Dizzle> Does anyone know where I can at least find the logs for network manager?
<sancas> but when I try to play something,
<sancas> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<sancas> aplay: main:583: error al abrir audio: Dispositivo ó recurso ocupado
<pronoy> Bobzilla: ohk you weren't "that" clear earlier :)
<milligan_> afk
<rubberducky> user_, cause i want to cross compile it
<user_> rubberducky: ah crosscompile good luck then. you're sure the task wasnt already solved by someone else? like a patch f.e.?
<[biabia]> ohzie: I have it installed already but its not set to be the one used. do you know how I would set it
<dth> Evening. Im running 8.04 with kernel 2.6.24-23-generic and have a reproducable kernel panic everytime i "use" my bluetooth usb stick. since the kernel isnt syncing i only got a few last lines on paper of output.
<tommy> Hello?
<Bobzilla> pronoy: sorry I wasn't, I have successfully used comcast with ubuntu for about 2 years, I switched to ATTs U-Verse and now my Ubuntu pc will not connect.
<mleger> milligan_: I can't edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst I get an error message
<sebyoga> Goaould
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  system logs and then daemon.log shoudl give you network things
<dr_Willis> mleger,  system type files need to be edited with root permissions.
<Goaould> Hello all
<rubberducky> user_, but first i want to try to compile it nromally
<rubberducky> just make
<mleger> dr_willis: so type sudo before the command?
<GaRRu>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Linux: can't open /dev/dsp (that's what linux say about kalarm anyone any ideas?)
<Goaould> i have a question, when a test if my ubuntu serveur is 64 bit or no...
<ohzie> [biabia], You want to use the xfce window manager with gnome?
<user_> rubberducky: have you checked the ubuntu source package. does it contain patches?
<dr_Willis> !sudo | mleger
<ubottu> mleger: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rubberducky> user_, but its precompile
<dr_Willis> mleger,  or kdesudo, or gnomes equilivent
<[biabia]> ohzie: I use the xfce desktop, but I dont have xfwm4 set as the default wm. it shows /usr/bin/metacity as the current wm
<pronoy> mleger: be careful with sudo...it gives you lot of power......with great power comes great responsibility :)
<Goaould> i have a question, when a test if my ubuntu serveur is 64 bit or no...
<ohzie> [biabia], That's strange and I don't understand why it would do that.
<user_> rubberducky: (almost) every ubuntu package also has a source package, just check in the package manager
<[biabia]> i probably changed a setting that i shouldnt have?
<mleger> dr_WIllis still cant do it. I'm sorry I'm totally a noob learning here
<user_> !source | rubberducky
<ubottu> rubberducky: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<rubberducky> user_, how do i get the source from apackage?
<user_> !source | rubberducky
<[biabia]> ohzie: where is the usual place people set which wm to use
<dr_Willis> mleger,  sudo nano /path/to/file
<Dizzle> In the logs, it says 'Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long, failing activation' 'Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (XXXXX)
<Goaould> Nobody can respond to my question ?
<dr_Willis> Goaould,  your question was rather - vague...
<ohzie> [biabia], To be honest, I'm not sure where this setting would be. I know that on gnome you can change the default wm to something other than metacity with a few changes
<ohzie> but I'm not sure how one does that with xfce.
<[biabia]> ok
<rubberducky> user_, thanks
<Goaould> I have a Ubuntu serveur 8.10. This version is 64bit ? or 32bit ? When a test this ?
<ohzie> Goaould, It would have said so on the iso when you were downloading it
<ohzie> in the filename before you burned it
<farhansportables> I just switched to ubuntu from windows, I disabled pulseaudio and have switched to alsa but if I plug my usb headset in it doesn't get autodetected
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  if you are having connection issues with the network manager you could try using the sudo ifdown eth# (whichever the card number is) then the sudo ifup eht# sometimes that will get it on when network manager can't
<sofakng> how do I run sudo and specify a password on the command line?  (for use in a script)
<Zykotic> Goaould, "uname -a" if it show x86_64 then you have a 64 bit OS
<Dizzle> Goaould: type 'uname -a' in a terminal
<ohzie> [biabia], I'll look around a bit. I know it's probably in ~/.config/xfce4/
<dr_Willis> Goaould,  if you mean 'how' to see if its 64bit of 32bit.   use uname -a
<Dizzle> redvanp128: what does that do?
<Goaould> Linux serveur 2.6.27-7-server #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 07:37:55 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<zamba> i need a capture card (tv card) that is "guaranteed" to work flawlessly under ubuntu.. anyone?
<ohzie> [biabia], but I don't know where, in there, it is.
<dr_Willis> 32bit --> Linux black 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  it is like windows --  ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
<Zykotic> Goaould, that 32 bit then
<Dizzle> Redvamp: gotcha ... replace eth# with wlan0?
<Goaould> What is the memory limit ? 3GO ?
<farhansportables> my problem is that if I accidentially unplug my usb soundcard, I lose sound
<[biabia]> ohzie ok thanks
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  basically the ifdown forces it off -- then the ifup makes it come back
<Goaould> i Can't install 8Go of memory ?
<tommy> how do i start cod5 in ubuntu
<milligan_> mleger, you need to do "sudo nano /etc ..."
<Dizzle> ok.... sudo ifdown wlan0
<milligan_> mleger, normal users don't have write access to the bootmenu
<Dizzle> says 'interface wlan0 not configured'
<Zykotic> Goaould, you can install it, but the OS won't be able to use it...
<user_> tommy: what is cod5
<redvamp128> dizzle: should be eth
<tommy> game
<Goaould> i can update 32bit to 64 bit ?
<Flannel> Goaould: no.  The server kernel as PAE support, so it can support a higher amount of RAM
<tommy> it installed ok via wine
<Dizzle> Redvamp: same output
<Banjo_> Hello I found this on how to get Wifi working on my laptop http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5320298&postcount=5 but the link doesn't work, does anyone have a link to a tutorial that is updated? Thanks
<tommy> but now it wont start, some error with dx textures
<dth> Im running 8.04 with kernel 2.6.24-23-generic and have a reproducable kernel panic everytime i "use" my bluetooth usb stick. since the kernel isnt syncing i only got a few last lines on paper of output.
<user_> tommy: #wine-hq
<Goaould> Flannel: It's ok for 8GO of Ram ?
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  try lshw -short  and also ifconfig should tell you what wireless is
<joanki123> h
<tommy> Is this os really that hard?
<win2key> sofakng: run visudo, find your user name and replace last parameter ALL with NOPASSWD:ALL
<dr_Willis> tommy,  i dont find it hard at all.
<farhansportables> this isn't hard for me
<dr_Willis> tommy,  trouibleshooting the problems i have in windwos.. thats hard.
<Flannel> Goaould: Yeah, i think up to 64G of RAM.  But really, PAE is a bit of a hack.  If you're interested in bigger RAM sizes, you might want to consider moving to 64bit.
<Bobzilla> Hello please someone help me get connected to the internet on ATT, I had my computer working fine with Comcast but switched and now I can't connect.  Is it possible to connect using Ubuntu on ATTs service?
<user_> tommy: wine is causing trouble, not ubuntu ;-)
<tommy> im havin hell, granted its my first time
<osama> looking for an easy way to solve my audio problem in Ubuntu, I need to have audio working everywhere at the same time (flash in firefox, vlc, others??) ... many times I get errors "cannot open /dev/dsp" and similar errors...
<Flannel> win2key, sofakng: No.  That's not a good idea.
<redvamp128> dizzle sometimes you may have to use sudo ifdown force eth#
<farhansportables>  switched to alsa
<yancy> im having real trouble getting my display drivers working, any ideas anyone?
<Flannel> !wine | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<tommy> i have it up now,
<Goaould> Flannel: Ok, think you, can i update to 64 bit my distrib 32bit ?
<farhansportables> I switched to alsa, It seemed to fix all of my audio problems
<sofakng> win2key, thanks.  my username isn't in there so do I just add:   <user> ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL   ?
<Goaould> or i must reinstall all ?
<Flannel> tommy: That page will get you up to speed on wine stuff.  For specific help on particulra applications, you may want to try #winehq, they know all about wine.
<Dizzle> Redvamp: i have eth0, wlan0, and pan0 .. running ifdown on any of them reports the same message
<tommy> it wants me to enter a registery key, however, I have no idea how to do that
<dr_Willis> tommy,  'wine' can be problematic. thats not ubuntus' fault :)
<s_spiff> guys..i'm on hardy heron ..would like to know what to install when it comes to nvidia drivers? i see two in synaptic... nvidia - glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Flannel> sofakng: No, you really don't want to do that.
<user_> tommy: a windows registry key or a software-licence key?
<farhansportables> probably windows registry key
<micro-`> hey, i made a sudo crontab command, i want to check if that works, how can i make crontab execute the command i made to check if it works?
<pronoy> mleger: still troubles ?
<RediXe> Where can I download restricted drivers to burn to a CD? (Ethernet port on the laptop appears to be bad)
<sofakng> Flannel:  well, what I'm trying to do is restart tty2 from a script as a non-root user  (eg. initctl tty2 stop, start, etc)
<Zykotic> tommy, "wine regedit" opens wine's registry editor
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  it all comes down to what version number is recommended by nvidia for your card (I can if you give me the model look up the correct number)
<s_spiff> 9500 GT
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  give me a second to find this out for him
<s_spiff> redvamp128: : 9500 GT
<Dizzle> Can anyone else help me debug a wireless card issue (thanks redvamp).
<Dizzle> red: no problem
<Goaould> Can i update to 64 bit, but i must have a CPU 64BIT ?
<win2key> sofakng: user    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<Dizzle> Goaould: You must have a 64 bit CPU.
<Banjo_> Can anyone help me?
<farhansportables> can nyone help me figure out my soundcard wos?
<kane77> how do I set deluge to be the default application for .torrent files?
<Flannel> Goaould: Yes, your CPU must support it.  And no, you can't upgrade, you have to reinstall.
<Flannel> win2key: *stop* that
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  Nvidia says 180 is the drivers so it would be once you enable the restricted and the multiverse for software sources -- sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Flannel> sofakng: So you have to stop it as root, but then you want to start it again as a regular user?
<Rett> irc.lv
<kpuljek> does anyone know what could make my router restart every half an hour to an hour, if it works properly in windows?
<Goaould> Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6550 is 64Bit ?
<farhansportables> yes
<Flannel> Goaould: Yes
<s_spiff> redvamp128: thanks a ton. will do :)
<sofakng> Flannel: I'm going to be running a script as a non-root user and I need that script to stop and restart tty...
<sofakng> err tty2
<Goaould> Good !!
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  just remember to when you want to change the setings use sudo nvidia-settings
<Goaould> I can update my distrib, or i must reinstall the distrib ?
<farhansportables> I switched to alsa and want alsa to autodetect my usb soundcard
<Flannel> sofakng: Er.. Just sudo the whole script.  And then in the script you'll need to switch back to a regular user to restart tty
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  that is after you install the nvidia drivers
<farhansportables> you have to reinstall for 64 bit
<s_spiff> redvamp128: yes, i'll remember that :)
<Dizzle> Goaould: If your hardware supports it you must reinstall, not upgrade to 64 bit.
<RediXe> Where can I download restricted drivers to burn to a CD? (Ethernet port on the laptop appears to be bad)
<Dizzle> kane77: http://ubuntuswitch.blogspot.com/2007/10/ubuntu-file-association-if-you-want-to.html
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  if you don't it will just change it for that user and go back to default upon reboot
<sofakng> Flannel:  the problem is that the script is executed from a daemon (lirc - a remote control daemon)
<kane77> Dizzle, thaks a lot
<s_spiff> redvamp128: ok
<Dizzle> no problem
<farhansportables> Dizzle:
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  even with the force it still gives you that error
<sofakng> the daemon is running as a non-root user, which I suppose I could change...
<Dizzle> red: it says interface XXX not configured
<picca> can ufw be used with MAC addresses or will i have to drill down to iptables for that
<Goaould> OK, thank you very much for your reponses. I would re-install(re-settle) in the week, there is you he of the things attention of which it is necessary to pay in 64 bit?
<valberodrigues> @search <chiclete com banana>
<Dizzle> red: but if i look at me daemon.log it is doing a bunch of stuff with wlan0
<win2key> Flannel: in my case in works! do you know any other workaround?
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  try this one sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  then try the sudo ifup eth0
<win2key> sofakng: my suggestion - workaround! not official way!
<Dizzle> reD: eth0 is not connected
<Flannel> sofakng: Nah, generally best to keep stuff running as low as possible.  you *can* make it so certain programs (scripts) don't need a sudo password.
<ubuntu4life> what is snmp?
<Flannel> win2key: Its a horrible idea because it means you don't need a password to sudo anything.  We generally try not to break people's systems in Ubuntu channels.
<mleger> pronoy: yes still no luck
<kpuljek> can anyone help me with my router constantly restarting under linux, while it works okay in windows?
<farhansportables> how do you know your router restarts?
<sofakng> Flannel, ok, I understand... what do you suggest?
<mleger> milligan_: Hi, still no luck
<whodevil> can someone tell me where windows shares are mounted in the filesystem. I can get to the files through Nautilus but I want to get at them in my shell
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  try this  sudo lshw -C network
<RediXe> Where can I download restricted drivers to burn to a CD? (Ethernet port on the laptop appears to be bad) Broadcom STA wireless driver is all it's saying to install
<Dizzle> redvamp: what do you want to see from the output?
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  is the card listed there
<Flannel> sofakng: I suppose you'll have to modify sudoers to allow that particular script to be sudoed without needing a password (the daemon would run sudo /path/to/script)
<Dizzle> redvamp: yes it is... ACX 111 54mbps Wireless Interface
<Dizzle> description: Wireless interface
<amonkey> i am trying to add a menu item that starts a shell that requires login. i was triyng xterm -ls but that doesn't seem to work. any suggests?
<Dizzle> and my card WPC54C uses the TI ACX 111 Chipset
<sofakng> ok, thanks for the help!
<mleger> milligan_: followed the site, still no luck any other suggestions you have?
<Jufis> I installed one application from tarball and now I can't get rid of it.
<Goaould> http://ubuntu.mirrors.proxad.net/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso
<Goaould> I have only for amd ?
<Goaould> or is good for Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6550 ?
<Jufis> Goaould, I think that's good for any 64bit processors
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  I am looking at the help file and it should be working  --  usually the sudo ifdown force eth(0,1) then the sudo ifup eth(0,1) and it usually gets online when network manger fails
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  silly suggestion -- any way to reboot the access point?
<Dizzle> redvamp: tried that already
<Dizzle> redvamp: i have another ubuntu machine connecting to it fine
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  At my work I have to reboot one ap at least once every 2 weeks.
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  hold on going to look up the flush dns for ubuntu
<baldaris> hey can any one tell me how to delete a file, create a new file
<baldaris> using command prompt
<Jufis> how to find the place where application is installed?
<Dizzle> redvamp: it seems like it is trying to connect but never gets an ip address.. daemon.log says the connection took to long
<ch0de> Hello. I would like to know how I can filter a terminal output
<redvamp128> Dizzle:  try this one sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<phloat> Today I got a new router and now my computer won't connect to my network despite being wired. Even when I connect directly to the modem and forgo the router, I can't get online. Can anyone help?
<baldaris> rm -r can be used for directory..
<Myrtti> baldaris: rm <file>, touch <file>
<s_spiff> redvamp128: no sign of version 180 in the repos
<baldaris> and editing a file.
<baldaris> i mean change the contents of a file..
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  you have to enable multiverse and restricted in your software sources
<ch0de> if I have a huge output, how can i limit it to a specific query?
<baldaris> is vi corrrect
<Family> can anyone point me to a good ubuntu wireless tutorial ?
<s_spiff> redvamp128: i have.. which is why i'm getting version 1.96 smething and 1.69 something..
<Dr_willis> baldaris:  vi is a text editor..
<kevin_zhong> HI GUYS!
<phloat> Today I got a new router and now my computer won't connect to my network despite being wired. Even when I connect directly to the modem and forgo the router, I can't get online. Can anyone help?
<keet> where would I report a bug in dlopen()?
<Myrtti> !bugs | keet
<ubottu> keet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kevin_zhong> is there any software I can use to defrag files with Ubuntu?
<s_spiff> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<H3D1> what is the best way to install linux onto a G4 PowerBook (Ma)
<ch0de> guys did you see my question?
<Dr_willis> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<phloat> Today I got a new router and now my computer won't connect to my network despite being wired. Even when I connect directly to the modem and forgo the router, I can't get online. Can anyone help?
<Dizzle> redvamp: ran that command... still doesn't work
<Dr_willis> G4 is PPC? i forget.
<win2key> Flannel: could you please help me with my issue? blink screen while I watch movie.
<kevin_zhong> any defrag software for Ubuntu?
<win2key> baldaris: vi <file>
<user_> kevin_zhong: not need in Ubuntu
<user_> kevin_zhong: not needed in Ubuntu
<vega> what's with this flashplugin-nonfree md5sum mismatch nonsense again?
<Dr_willis> kevin_zhong:  there exist ext2.3 defrag tools.. but they are rarely ever needed.
<phloat> Today I got a new router and now my computer won't connect to my network despite being wired. Even when I connect directly to the modem and forgo the router, I can't get online. Can anyone help?
<kevin_zhong> oh, so I don't need defrag
<vega> anybody else get this: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz and The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Dizzle> Family: here is some NDISWRAPPER help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  then I would go with the -new
<kevin_zhong> huh, another reason to love Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> kevin_zhong:  you are thinking in 'windows' terms. :)
<perlmonkey> hi can anyone help, got no audio, on a new system
<s_spiff> redvamp128: ok
<Family> dmesg says ndiswrapper setting encrytion mode to 6 failed - is this critical ??
<kevin_zhong> very much so Dr. Willis
<perlmonkey> no sound at all
<kevin_zhong> very much so
<Family> Dizzle, thanks
<perlmonkey> alsa is installed
<Dizzle> Family: are you using WPA?
<kevin_zhong> I love both Windows and Ubuntu, I see Ubuntu as the best, but I like the challenges of Windows :P
<phloat> Today I got a new router and now my computer won't connect to my network despite being wired. Even when I connect directly to the modem and forgo the router, I can't get online. Can anyone help?
<s_spiff> is there a terminal command to install the updates that ubuntu has proposed?
<kevin_zhong> if only you could use most software from WIndows onto Ubuntu, but that will never happen
<Family> yes Dizzle
<perlmonkey> no sound at all on my system, can anyone fix?
<SuspectZero> hey there
<Dr_willis> s_spiff:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<quibbler> !repeat | phloat
<ubottu> phloat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dizzle> Family: you're probably in for some work
<SuspectZero> if i format is there a way i can save my setttings?
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  for the nvidia you can just type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Dizzle> Family: did you install wpa-supplicant?
<Dr_willis> SuspectZero:  copy them somewhere else first.
<kevin_zhong> guys, where can I learn all the terminal commands and what they mean? Any links?
<Family> Dizzle, working for 2 weeks now
<s_spiff> Dr_willis: the upgrade is for upgrading from heron to ibex right?
<SuspectZero> where are they :S
<Jufis> Hello! how to find the place where application is installed? I got this one application I want to uninstall but apt-get or synaptic wont find it.
<thecyberpreacher> i get the following error when i try to access subproject under localhost "You don't have permission to access /mytesting/ on this server." where mytesting is just one of many projects under localhost
<Dr_willis> s_spiff:  not always.
<SuspectZero> srry my question was which files should i copy somewhere else if i want to save them?
<b1n42y> kevin_zhong, u like bsod, paying for s/w, virus,malware,trojans,worms,rootkits,bloated s/w etc?
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | s_spiff
<ubottu> s_spiff: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<perlmonkey> Hi, i got no sound on my system (new install) can anyone help
<s_spiff> redvamp128: almost installed.. waiting for it to ocmplete
<Family> Dizzle, it was installed when i loaded the OS
<user_> !sound | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<s_spiff> Dr_willis: thanks..will manage :)
<kevin_zhong> bln42y, no, but I like playing games and using interactive software
<kevin_zhong> which is hard to find, because Corporate Greed doesn't believe in Freeware
<perlmonkey> user:thank you
<vega> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_demoniK> anyone know why my ubuntu wireless download is choked , my upload is fine but download sux, and in windows with same wireless/hardware i get my normal speeds?
<s_spiff> guys i have a sata hdd... which has 4 partitions on it.. out of whic one has windows XP sp3 on it.. type of partitions is ntfs ..right now ubuntu is showing only 2 of the partitions..the first ( C drive) and last (F Drive) are missing..what must be the issue?
<tamido> hell o
<BlueEagle> _demonik: Which protocol are we talking?
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: as in wlan0?
<anatashinu> hi
<_demoniK> not to sure what your talkin about , kinda newb :<
<Dizzle> Family: I can't help any more :).. i don't cant even get my networking card to work
<s_spiff> ok i can see even the windows partition..can't see the last partition :(
<tamido> "will python be easy to pick after knowing java?
<BlueEagle> _demonik: No, above that. FTP? HTTP? Bittorrent? scp?
<mleger> hey quick questions. Are the sound issues alot of user experience in 8.04 fixed in 8.10?
<zxm> hi
<mleger> does anyone know if I should upgrade?
<user_> tamido: yes
<_demoniK> anything i do, slow/lagged for download only
<tamido> how easy?
<_demoniK> only on this ubuntu though, trying to figure out what settings i have messed up or something lol
<user_> tamido: maybe easier than java?
<kevin_zhong> guys, where can I learn more about the Terminal commands and the terminology, any tuts online for this kind of stuff?
<H4RDW4RE> ~
<H4RDW4RE> Ubuntu
<H4RDW4RE>  I love Ubuntu
<zxm> How can I make Alt+TAB work in OpenArena?
<user_> !terminal | kevin_zhong have fun! :-)
<ubottu> kevin_zhong have fun! :-): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ziggles> ok guys time for a stupid question...  what do icons with a lock on them mean? (in gnome)
<Dr_willis> kevin_zhong:  theres 100000000000000's of shell tutorials online. google for some :)
<Family> dmesg says ndiswrapper setting encrytion mode to 6 failed - is this critical ???
<H4RDW4RE> ubuntu
<BlueEagle> _demonik: Are you using encrytion on the wireless link?
<kevin_zhong> hehe, ok thanks
<Exploit> swedish?
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: it is encrypted yes
<Newbie23> hi guys, one question
<Newbie23> When you download an icon package and install it, what's the exact location the icons get extracted to???
<magnetron> !sv | Exploit
<ubottu> Exploit: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<BlueEagle> _demonik: Which cipher are you using? WEP or WPA?
<amonkey> for the record peeps, check it: xterm -e su -l -s /bin/bash jukebox, with jukebox being your user name
<Exploit> can some one please help me with EHCP + suPHP/FastCGI
<mkan> hello, can anyone please send me (or tell me where I can get) the initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic from an amd64 machine? i messed up with 32-bit and otherwise have to reinstall...
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: WPA
<Derander> Hi, I'm trying to completely uninstall a package (mysql)  When I run apt-get remove mysql, it gets rid of the binaries but keeps the configurations (which are the borked part.)  Is there a way to get the install completely fresh?
<Newbie23> I've found usr/shr/icons .... but that's like the default icons, not the ones I installed
<Jufis> Hello! how to find the place where application is installed? I want to uninstall this one application but apt-get or synaptic wont find it.
<Dr_willis> Derander:  the purge option.
<user_> Derander: apt-get purge
<Derander> thanks
<mkan> --purge, i think
<Exploit> Please help with EHCP and suPHP + FastCGI !!!
<sdf2> i have a question: after i installed the updates, my áéõúûí letters stopped working in the terminal
<sdf2> emm the non graphical interface
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  how did you install it?
<sdf2> like ctrl+alt+f1
<Dr_willis> sdf2:  thats called the 'console'
<s_spiff> redvamp128: install nvidia glx new didn't work.. no differnce :(
<sdf2> Dr_willis: ty, and do you know how can i fix this?
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: know any solutions possibly? :<
<Jufis> Dr_willis, ./config, make, checkinstall if I remember right... could have been make install too
<Dr_willis> sdf2:  not a clue.
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  then the package managers will NEVER be able to Uninstall it.
<Derander> Thanks, it worked perfectly :-)
<mkan> an initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic from an amd64 machine, anyone?
<GreenDelta> hey, does anybody know a site where i can download all ttf standard fonts like impact, verdana etc.?
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  thats the problem with using 'source'
<anatashinu> Hi, can somebody help me with accessing another computer?
<Jufis> Dr_willis, uh oh.... so how do I get to remove it from my system?
<Aneurysm> Does anyone know a command to reinstall the rt2500usb wireless drivers that come with Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Jufis, Dr_willis: If he used checkinstall, there's a package for it.  But if he didn't use checkinstall, there won't be.
<mnemonic76> I am looking for help with my Netgear WG511v1... I have ndiswrapper installed and I think it is working.
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  did it install?
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  if you are lucky  it has a 'sudo make uninstall' feature.. if not..  and you dident use 'checkinstall' - You gotta do it by hand.
<BlueEagle> _demonik: Well I am thinking that you may be using an inappropriate driver. Which wireless NIC do you have?
<Royall> Anyone know where I can find Marcio Luis Teixeira?
<Jufis> Dr_willis, so how do I find it? where the application and its files are?
<s_spiff> redvamp128: yes
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Whenever I try to update my package list, it delivers an error message about Malformed release files on the primary Ubuntu mirrors.
<zertyuio> hi
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  locate command, or rerun the installer and watch teh output and see wher it puts things
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: NIC? im using the default/stock driver thing off a fresh ubuntu 8.10 (64bit if that matters)
<mnemonic76> I can't actually get it to connect to the internet. I think I can ping the gateway address of the WAP/router
<Jufis> Dr_willis, how to use locate?
<BlueEagle> _demonik: Network Interface Card
<Flannel> Jufis: *hopefully* they're in /usr/local/*
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: ZEW1600 PCI card
<redvamp128> s_spiff:  here is the link to the .deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.14-22.53_i386.deb
<Jufis> Flannel, I'll check it. thanks
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  locate filename
<joanki123> c
<ilovebrownies> Can I get some help resizing an extended partition using gparted?
<Jufis> Dr_willis, of course. silly me :P
<s_spiff> redvamp128: okies
<Dizzle> Is there any way to connect to a wireless network without using network-manager?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Thereby, I cannot update to Ubuntu 9.04; it dies in the process because of the malform issue.
<redvamp128> once it installs -- then you can use the sudo nvidia-settings to change things
<GreenDelta> doesnt anybody know where i can get a package with standard microsoft fonts?
<zxm> What about my question. I want Alt+Tab combination to work in all programms even in fullscreen games. How can i get it?
<Royall> ElNerdoDeGeek: mine did too, then nautilus began infinitely spawning
<s_spiff> redvamp128: ok
<Royall> I had to downgrade nautilus
<Dr_willis> GreenDelta:  theres on in the repos. msstcorefonts - of similer.. install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' to get them
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Royall: ... What the heck? That's weird. So you didn't upgrade then?
<BlueEagle> _demonik: That should be the rt2500 driver.. I think there have been some issues with that.
<ilovebrownies> Anyone?
<Royall> ElNerdoDeGeek: Oh no I upgraded
<root> hi
<root> u r name
<mkan> an initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic from an amd64 machine, anyone?
<Royall> ElNerdoDeGeek: After I upgraded, nautilus flipped out
<ilovebrownies> Can I get some help resizing an extended partition using gparted?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> H/O one sec
<ziggles>  what do icons with a lock on them mean? (in gnome)
<Dr_willis> ziggles:  write protected.. logical eh?
<_demoniK> BlueEagle: Hmm, is there an external driver compatible in Ubuntu that would work?  I mean i get connection, its just 8 times slower than what i normally get and it sucks, trying to peel out of windows xD
<ElNerdoDeGeek> So how'd you stop the errors then?
<ziggles> Dr_willis, write protected for any reason, or is it just when another user owns the file?
<Dr_willis> ziggles:  could be :) could be one, or both reasons
<Pianeur> moin
<rdw200169> _demoniK, when you run iwconfig, what rate does it show your wireless card running at?
<ziggles> Dr_willis, so answer is basically, if for any reason i'm not allowed to write to that file then it will show a lock?
<wizard23> anyone here built as custom kernel for an IBM thinkpad?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> See, every time I try to refresh my package lists it says "Failed to fetch http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/archive.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<Kanja> Hey, I'm having some trouble getting a startup script to run as root - I added an entry in my sudoers file, can anyone tell me why it's not working?
<Kanja> bbeecher   ALL = NOPASSWD: /home/bbeecher/start.sh
<Numbers> Hey guys, running Jaunty.. got a problem with nvidia-glx.. it's wiped out my display, any ideas?
<wizard23> and if so was it worth it?
<_demoniK> rdw200169: already changed that to 54M, it was set to 1M previously which capped my download at 13.3kb/s
<ElNerdoDeGeek> I change mirrors and it still does that
<rdw200169> _demoniK, and its still slow?
<Dr_willis> ziggles:  A+ man. :)
<Numbers> nvidia-glx-180-dev conflicts with nvidia-glx-180 (>= 180.30)
<BlueEagle> _demonik: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/ral.4.html but that might be out-dated
<ziggles> Dr_willis, thx for helping me out man
<_demoniK> rdw200169: it sped up to 150kb/s and my signal went from 10-40% to 80-100% as it normally should be, but i am capable of 1.2-1.3mb/s
<Mic__hael> hello everyone - what happens to my existing old /home/myname/ data when I mount a new USB stick to /home/myname/?
<Pianeur> G'Day
<horndog> !IBM Thinkpad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IBM Thinkpad
<Dr_willis> Mic__hael:  it gets 'hidden' and unaccessable till the other thing gets unmounted..
<ElNerdoDeGeek> ... HALP
<_demoniK> rdw200169: i get 1.2mb/s easy with any other computer on the connection and when i boot the other HD which is XP that im trying to format when im stable here in ubuntu xD
<sdf2> my ubuntu consol does not show accentuated letters, is there a way to fix this?
<mkan> i need an initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic from an amd64 machine... anyone?
<Numbers> rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so' is part of the other error which is breaking it
<Numbers> anybody?
<enrrik_ubuntu> oi pessoal quem aqui usa linux?
<Pici> !br | enrrik_ubuntu
<ubottu> enrrik_ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anouar> hi every body i have a problem and i wanna really find here some answers
<anouar> can i ask ?
<BlueEagle> !ask | anouar
<ubottu> anouar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis> anouar:  youve gottan !ask'd twice now.. heh heh :)
<anouar> i have a problem with the 3D desktop
<BlueEagle> !enter | anouar
<ubottu> anouar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anouar> it's not funny Dr_willis
<anouar> any way we will see if really ur an doctor
<rdw200169> _demoniK, there are some interesting tips in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6108544
<Dr_willis> anouar:  yes it is.     ask your question and  be done with it..  no need to  he-haw around.
<anouar> ok
<mkan> can anyone send me the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic from 64-bit machine, pleaseeee
<ElNerdoDeGeek> And also! Every time I turn on advanced desktop effects, I lose my window decoration (GNOME+Compiz-fusion w/ an old nvidia card)
<anouar> i can't make 3D desktop work, but the other fonctionnalities of compiz work great
<BlueEagle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<djPlural> has anyone tried installing ubuntu using wubi on windows 7 and gotten it to work?
<Dr_willis> anouar:  by '3d desktop' you mean the CUBE spinning around effect?
<Numbers> Hi guys, my jaunty broke on the latest update with nvidia drivers, anybody else have a fix/any idea how to fix?
<anouar> yes it's that
<Dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<cwillu> anyone know a place where "focus prevention level" is actually documented?  The option is rather opaque in what the various levels actually do.
<billybigrigger> Numbers, #ubuntu+1
<anouar> yes only the 3D cude who don't work
<Numbers> billybigrigger, cheers
<billybigrigger> anouar, have you enabled it in compiz-settings-manager?
<Dr_willis> anouar:   you need to set the # of desktops to be 4, in the ccsm control panel general tab. then  enable the cube features.
<_demoniK> rdw200169: think i should try to turn off OpenDNS? some here say it sped theirs up but then one it went down again lol
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | anouar
<ubottu> anouar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mkan> can anyone send me the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic (or ANY initrd) from their 64-bit machine?
<Deputydawg09> Can anyone help? with connecting to a server through nx client or ssh, server pings however after install firestarter seems to be blocking access. thanks
<s_spiff> redvamp128: if i want my pc to execute a series of commands in the terminal (mainly installation of various softwares) while i'm away, how do i write the script?
<melik> where can i find the bootup log file?
<mkan> noone uses ubuntu64? or is there some other room i should be asking?
 * G69 Boa Noite / Good Night
<cwillu> mkan, why do you need that file?
<mkan> because i messed up and lost it
<mkan> and i can't recreate it from 32bit
<tony__> Has anyone setup a checkpoint vpn client on ubuntu?deb?
<anouar> i have all the option in the compiz manager but when i try to enable it, nothing happen
<mkan> (and can't boot on 64bit to update-intramfs)
<Dr_willis> mkan:  search the ubuntu ftp package sites..  is one way to find it.. or rerun the package manager and reinstall the packqage
<anouar> and i can't set the number of desktop
<Dr_willis> mkan:  you can boot live cd and chroot in.
<cwillu> mkan, just remove and reinstall the 64-bit kernel
<eseven73> Is it possible to copy directories using scp? so far I can only copy files else I get an "/home/eseven73/.opera : not a regular file" error.
<cwillu> eseven73, -r
<mkan> i can't boot
<eseven73> ah i did -R , thanks ill try that :)
<mkan> i'll try the livecd though
<Dr_willis> eseven73:  scp is suppose to work almost exactly how 'cp' does..
<eseven73> gotcha thanks guys :)
<eseven73> it worked
<axisys> i have a doc dir with all xml files.. what is a good xml reader?
<anouar> Dr_Willis why i can set the number of desktop ??
<Dr_willis> anouar:  no idea. I rareluy mess with compiz.. and i  hate that lame cube effect.
<anouar> ok dr_willis
<Dr_willis> anouar:  i always disable the cube effect. :)
<anouar> thank's any way
<ElNerdoDeGeek> anouar: I believe that for multiple monitors. I THINK.
<satansaunt> trying to connect to wireless in cli, can't connect- last message tells me that it will renew in 41281 seconds..
<satansaunt> what am i doing wrong?
<liam> hey all
<Dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<GladiatusHelper> Для того чтобы включить куб/цилиндр/другие эффекты, установите пакет compizconfig-settings-manager. Все настройки проводятся в нем
<Dr_willis> i saw some wiki page on getting cube going.. but i forget where.
<Larah> Aufzurwahrheit
<charliehorse55> !English
<GladiatusHelper> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<liam> i gotta say i love ubuntu
<ElNerdoDeGeek> And again... Whenever I turn on desktop effects I lose my window decoration. What's going on?
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:  compiz is crashing sounds like. :)
<Deputydawg09> Can anyone help? with connecting to a server through nx client or ssh, server pings however after install firestarter seems to be blocking access. thanks
<charliehorse55> i am dissassembling an IDE hard disk case, I can't seem to separate the power cord from the hard drive. Is there some trick i need to do?
<tony__> Has anyone setup a checkpoint vpn client on ubuntu/debian?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Dr_willis: But all the other effects work perfectly. Just my window decoration vanishes.
<Dr_willis> charliehorse55:  you mean the white molex plug?
<tony__> charliehorse55: pull harder
<satansaunt> trying to connect to wireless in cli, can't connect- last message tells me that it will renew in 41281 seconds..
<guntbert> !ot | charliehorse55
<ubottu> charliehorse55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GladiatusHelper> charliehorse55: #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<charliehorse55> tony_ i tried that
<charliehorse55> i like pulled fully strength
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:  try  tjhe 'fusion-icon' tool - it helps you set the thing.. and restarts them when they crash
<satansaunt> trying to connect to wireless in cli, can't connect- last message tells me that it will renew in 41281 seconds..
<sd32> If i put netbook remix  on a 4 gig drive will there be room for updating?
<tony__> charliehorse55: enrol into your local gym ;)
<charliehorse55> and yes, white molex plug
<charliehorse55> its from 2003, maybe glued in?
<Cycom> Anyone else using the wl driver in 8.10 notice that, while the signal strength shows up in the network selection menu, it doesn't show the strength on the bar graph?
<tony__> otherwise, i suggest using some form of vise grips
<Dr_willis> sd32:  yes.     but it may get tight ifyou add more stuff.
<tony__> vice*
<Cycom> this is a regression from 8.04...
<sd32> Dr_willis, thanks
<tarfax> hi, are there keyboard shortcuts to move the cursor around on the command line?  e.g. skip cursor to the next work, or next instance of a string?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Dr_willis: Already have that, I'll tool with that for a sec
<Dr_willis> tarfax:  yes.. google for 'bash command line editing'
<Lerxst> /MSG lerxst hello
<charliehorse55> any suggestions, do i just need to pull, really, really hard
<Dr_willis> charliehorse55:  wiggle it a little.
<guntbert> charliehorse55: please take it elsewhere
<sdf2> my ubuntu consol does not show accentuated letters, is there a way to fix this?
<Dr_willis> charliehorse55:  could be stuck.. they just push in and pull off..
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Dr_willis: Ya, that stuff vanishes when I use compiz as window manager, and all the other effects get turn on, but it loses the window dec
<rizvan_> hi, problem with nvidia drivers, had working drivers, but tried to install 177 from nvidia site, so messed up the drivers, now X is not starting with "nvidia"
<kriel> can somebody tell me what's wrong with this command? ~$ gksudo "nice -n -1 wine \"c:\\path\\to\\file.exe\""
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:  theres other window decorators you can use.. but i rarely mess with ciompiz any more.
<eshat> Hi all,... I hope there is a bluetooth specialist here,...
<Deputydawg09> Can anyone help? with connecting to a server through nx client or ssh, server pings however after install firestarter seems to be blocking access. any ideas???
<eshat> I want to use my PC's speakers while playing music on my phone,... on windows I can connect through bluetooth as headphones, is this also possible with bluez ?
<spasticteapot> I have a PowerShot A350 camera. How do I get images off of it?
<Dr_willis> kriel:  you can use the linux path instead.. wine  /home/bubba/whatever.exe
<charliehorse55> k thx
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Dr_willis I don't REQUIRE it, but I do like the effects and custom window decor... is it an issue with emerald maybe?
<kriel> Dr_willis: ooh, I didn't know that. Thanks.
<Jufis> Is there a way to trace location of an application?
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:  could be. emerald is one of the decorators.. try the gnome/gtk decorator
<ElNerdoDeGeek> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Dr_willis: Doesn't help
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:   Now ya know why i rareluy mess with compiz any more.
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:  try metacity --replace  and start fresh. :)
<Davedan2> what is ppa and is it safe to use? for example: https://launchpad.net/~onestone/+archive/ppa
<Dr_willis> ElNerdoDeGeek:  and look for error messagesin the terminals.
<redvamp128> ElNerdoDeGeek:  Nvidia? because there is an easy fix to add them back sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  (then reboot)
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Reconfigged, Rebooting....
<DarkPassenger> is anyone having problems with transmission (1.34) in ubuntu 8.10?
<satansaunt> http://pastebin.com/f16734656- wireless connection won't connect
<tony__> anyone here able to help me with a vpn issue?
<tarfax> thanks Dr_willis
<guntbert> !anyone | tony__
<GladiatusHelper> Factoid 'anyone' not found
<ubottu> tony__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nellmathew> hey guys, if i replace totem-gstreamer w/ totem-xine, do i still need all the gstreamer codecs to remain installed?
<Deputydawg09> Can anyone help? with connecting to a server through nx client or ssh, server pings however after install firestarter seems to be blocking access. any ideas???
<satansaunt> http://pastebin.com/f16734656 help!
<mattgyver83> Anyone familiar with connecting to an Ad-HOC network??  I have some questions and could use assistance.
<schylar> hay hows it going
<Oniak> is it possible to install some form of ubuntu or linux on a 20gb Creative zen portable media player?
<schylar> so i'm a new user
<redvamp128> !welcome | schylar
<ubottu> schylar: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Flannel> !rockbox | Oniak
<ubottu> Oniak: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<DPNP> Hey guys, some of you may know me at this stage, but yeah, I'm having some issues with sound again, I'm running ubuntu.  I can get sound on some things but not others, and what's really annoying is I'm not gettin' sound on flash, any ideas?
<SiDi> mattgyver83: may  you describe your network and explain what you're trying to do with it ? maybe we can help you then
<kriel> Well, here's an interesting one. Trying to run WoW in wine. It runs decently (though abit slow on the framerate) at a niceness of 0. If I try and run it at a niceness of 1; it won't draw anything. Renicing apparently seems to work, though.
<Oniak> theres nothing on rockbox about my zen media center thing
<kriel> run it at a niceness of -1*
<SiDi> DPNP: ubuntu 8.04 ? Flash 9, i suppose ?
<Flannel> Oniak: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aneurysm> What are the commands to unload my rt2500usb drivers and load up my rt2570?  >.<
<DPNP> 8.10, flash 9.
<dundy> ?
<schylar> i'm board
<satansaunt> http://pastebin.com/f16734656 goddamnit
<schylar> d
<schylar> d
<schylar> d
<FloodBot3> schylar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !attitude | satansaunt
<ubottu> satansaunt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mattgyver83> I am tethering a cell phone internet connection.  In windows, the connection is found, established and works correctly... but windows sucks.  In ubuntu, i can see the Connection, it shows signal strength however when i connect to the network I get no actual connection.
<SiDi> DPNP: you should try Flash 10 then :) remove your current flash/gnash installs and install it, Flash 10 supports Pulseaudio (while Flash 9 doesnt)
<satansaunt> crappy wireless connection over here...http://pastebin.com/f16734656
<redvamp128> kriel:  turn off compiz (desktop effects ) also change the run command to include ( -opengl) and frame rates should improve (also ask in #winehq)
<DPNP> SiDi: brb, ty.
<Flannel> !repeat | satansaunt
<ubottu> satansaunt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SiDi> DPNP: be sure to remove packages such as flashplugin-nonfree-pulse or -extras or whatever, and then just install flashplugin-nonfree, it worked for me
<sdf2> my ubuntu consol does not show accentuated letters, is there any way to fix this?
<kriel> redvamp128: compiz is off; I believe I set WoW to use opengl using the configuration file.
<stephan> hi, im getting in my syslog: --> md: syncing RAID array md
<sDaniel> Is there a way to know to get symlinks pointing to specific a folder?
<Flannel> sDaniel: What?
<stephan> does this mean there is a problem with the softraid?
<phloat> My Intrepid box will not connect to a wired internet connection. I've searched around, but can't seem to find a reliable step-by-step. Can anyone help?
<mattgyver83> phloat, how are you connected right now?
<mattgyver83> Is it wifi, or a different computer
<phloat> I'm on a different computer
<sDaniel> Flannel: Let's say I am in folder /var/www/x - I know that symlinks are pointing to this folder but I don't know where from and I want to find out where on the machine symlinks are pointing to /var/www/x
<SiDi> phloat: you should say what wifi chipset you have, its likely to be a driver problem.
<tony__> Has anyone setup a checkpoint vpn client on ubuntu?deb?
<phloat> It was working fine for the longest time, but I got a new router today and now suddenly the computer won't see anything even when I connect directly to the modem.
<Flannel> sDaniel: Ah.  Um, No, I don't believe so (at least, not right away, you could just ls -l your whole computer and check for symlinks pointing there)
<phloat> SiDi, It's a wired connection, not wifi.
<MidgetSpy> Hey all I'm running Ubunte 8.04 server. When I installed I used an onboard NIC (which was eth0 obviously). I just added a PCI NIC and disabled the onboard NIC in the BIOS, but the new PCI NIC is coming up as eth1 and eth0 isn't working (obviously since I disabled it). Is there a way to get the new NIC as eth0 and ignore the onboard one?
<chris-p> sDaniel: I don't think you can easily, because in effect symlinks are just small files, the linked file isn't aware of them
<chris-p> hard links are easier to detect
<Q-42> having trouble with ltps in intrepid. grafik is slightly flickery (wasnt on hardy) and mouse clock is always double click. any ideas
<sDaniel> Flannel: chris-p: Thanks
<nellmathew> does xine need the gstreamer plugins inorder to work properly?
<SiDi> phloat: oh sorry. Via a router or directly via PPPOE ?
<chris-p> sDaniel: no problem, though, as Flannel said, you should be able to with grep and ls -l
<Flannel> sDaniel: ls -alR / | grep /var/www/x
<phloat> SiDi: PPOE? What does that mean? I've tried to connect through a router and also directly to the modem with no router. Neither is working.
<schylar> idk??
<SiDi> phloat: you should try via a router, its easier. Do you know the IP address of your router? are you using DHCP on it ?
<sDaniel> Flannel: chris-p: All right I'll give that a try. (I am setting up a drupal multisite and wand to track down an error...)
<Oniak> is it possible to install some form of ubuntu or linux on a 20gb Creative zen portable media player?
<Notch-1> hi, since i made a loop/raid root filesystem the hibernation stopped working, any idea on where to put loop/raid information to properly restore the system?
<phloat> Yeah, I'm using DHCP.
<phloat> I have it connected to the router now.
<SiDi> and you're connecting via ethernet, phloat ?
<phloat> I'm trying to, yes. I'm talking to you through a seperate computer though.
<storbeck> Oniak: Why would you want to?
<BenEss> Apt-get crashed the kernel, I had to reboot and then it says  "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<BenEss> If I do that it proceeds to crash the kernel again
<guntbert> Notch-1: you must adapt the resume=... expression in /boot/grub/menu.lst. it must point to your swap partition
<gans> as
<SiDi> phloat: add this to /etc/network/interfaces : http://paste.ubuntu.com/125010/
<chris-p> BenEss: what were you installing?
<SiDi> phloat: then type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", and tell me what's the output
<BenEss> java6-sdk
<chris-p> hmm
<BenEss> and it's not even what I needed I think
<chris-p> anything in syslog?
<stephan> found it:
<stephan>  In short: it's a bug. checkarray is actually not a resync, but the kernel
<stephan>   does not distinguish between them.
<phloat> Where exactly do I add that? Just at the bottom of the page? I apologize... I'm still kind of learning my way around this kind of stuff.
<BenEss> Theres a whole lot in syslog
<SiDi> phloat: yes :)
<Notch-1> guntbert: i know, i can resume in normal mode, but now i'm with loop root filesystem, and now does not work... anyway it hangs on the hibernation process, not at boot time
<SiDi> phloat: with this, the system will automatically try to connect you via DHCP on ethernet (unless i made a type in the file, it can happen :p)
<storbeck> typo* :P
<SiDi> phloat: either, you can use the networkmanager's applet, if you right click it there is a way to configure eth0 connections
<chris-p> BenEss: can you pastebin it?
<Oniak> storbeck : Because all it can do is watch movies and play music
<SiDi> storbeck: see what i mean ? :p i slept a lot but am still tired :(
<chris-p> BenEss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<storbeck> Oniak: You might have to write your own drivers.
<DPNP> I can't seem to get flash player to install..damn it anyhow, I'll get a friend to do it, thanks! (: later.
<BenEss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125012/
<Oniak> Well first is it even possilble to install anything on it?
<BenEss> That's after the reboot I think
<sdf2> my ubuntu consol does not show accentuated letters, is there any way to fix this?
<BenEss> but the reboot didn't go that well
<Oniak> Ive heard it has DRM on it?
<guntbert> Notch-1: thats a bit above my actual knowledge :), but your system must know where to store its data during hibernation - is your swap working?
<phloat> sidi: how do I get to that file? What do I type in the terminal?
<SiDi> sdf2: check in your console's preferences that the default charset is UTF-8
<SiDi> phloat: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<SiDi> phloat: gedit is the default text editor, and gksudo allows you to start a program with the superuser's rights (which are needed to modify this file)
<sdf2> SiDi: how can i check it actually? when i type in setupcon it fixes it but after i go to console again later, its bad again
<guntbert> SiDi: thats gksu, not gksudo (IIRC) :-)
<SiDi> sdf2: well, i don't know :$
<Notch-1> guntbert: yes the swap is ok, i think i have to tell somewere how to unmont and remount the loop devices (like i did in the initrd), but i don't know where and what is needed to restore
<BenEss> Is there a way to reset apt-get so that I can remove the partially installed package?
<SiDi> guntbert: gksudo works here :P
<BenEss> I wanted sun java was that it?
<erUSUL> !java | BenEss
<ubottu> BenEss: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<guntbert> Notch-1: sorry, thats as far as I can go with you :-(
<chris-p> erUSUL: he can't use apt at the moment
<Goaould> In the DDR2 (memories), more the timing is high better it is? 4-4-4-15 is better 5-5-5-18 ?
<BenEss> ok yeah that is what I wanted.
<chris-p> erUSUL as it causes a KP
<BenEss> So how do I fix apt-get?
<Notch-1> guntbert: thanks anyway :D do you know who to ask?
<erUSUL> BenEss: have you tried "sudo dpkg --remove --force-all package"
<phloat> sidi: Alright, I edited the file and all. Do you want me to put the output in pastebin?
<SiDi> phloat: yes, but someone will have to continue instead of me, i need to go. Good luck.
<guntbert> SiDi: right you are, didn't want to interrupt
<BenEss> "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove java6-sdk which isn't installed."
<chris-p> BenEss: try apt-get install <something> again
<BenEss> wait I redid apt-get remove and it works now
<phloat> Can anyone help me where sidi left off? I'm trying to get my intrepid box to see my wired connection.
<clayg> I can't find the device manager in gnome, I have checked both admin and prefs but do not see hardware or device manager, what is the actual name of it so I can call it from command line or how can i fix this in gui?
<BenEss> Whew thanks
<guntbert> Notch-1: no, sorry - btw whats the purpose of a loop/raid root filesystem ?
<ScottG489> Is it possible to have any sort of video as your dekstop?
<magnetron> clayg→ did you install it?
<clayg> magnet, no what is it's name?
<BenEss> oh No! i tried to complete the install and crashed the kernel again!
<noot> Hello world!
<clayg> magnetron, , no what is it's name?
<ucitlive> destructoid, launch.
<magnetron> clayg→ go to Applications > Add/remove , then select "device manager" and check the box
<ucitlive> magnetic shielding should never, ever be defeated.
<Oniak> is it possible to install some form of ubuntu or linux on a 20gb Creative zen portable media player?
<Notch-1> guntbert: stability, scalability and cryptography :DD
<clayg> magnetron, thanks i dont know why i thought that was installed by default
<guntbert> Notch-1: ok, some day I'm gonna read a bit about that, thx
<Notch-1> :D
<BenEss> sorry I did try, it tried
<BenEss> when I did remove it tried to fishish the previous install
<unicum> how can i exclude a device (sdb) from the automounting routine?
<ucitlive> oniak, email creative and ask
<storbeck> Edit the fstab, unicum
<magnetron> clayg→ in linux, it's up to the operating system to manage the hardware (not you!) :D
<ucitlive> no, don't
<Notch-1> guntbert: tell me when you understand that :D
<unicum> nah.. i did that
<storbeck> You didn't do it right then
<unicum> but the automounting routine is still active for this device
<clayg> magnetron, i dont see it after installing it
<unicum> we're pretty sure we did
<Dr_willis> unicum:  if the device has a entry in fstab..  automounting normally ignrores it from what ive seen
<clayg> does it have a name i can just type in the terminal to get to it quickly
<Red-Hat> Hi
<storbeck> You didn't
<BenEss> Is it possible to tell apt-get not to try to finish an install in cannot do?
<ucitlive> now ashy, was that real necry
<unicum> ok
<Oniak> lol ucitlive
<Deputydawg09> Can anyone help? with connecting to a server through nx client or ssh, server pings however after install firestarter seems to be blocking access. any ideas???
<Red-Hat> I need help Red-Hat
<Dr_willis> unicum:  or make a entry for it. and use the 'noauto' option
<storbeck> Red-Hat: join #redhat
<magnetron> Red-Hat→ this is the ubuntu channel
<Red-Hat> ok
<Dr_willis> unicum:  but it depends on  the device i guess.. :) and what you are doing witjh it
<unicum> noauto tells the fstab to not jount automatically.. that's not what i want
<guntbert> ucitlive: whats the matter? do you have a support question?
<ucitlive> t-ball heads?
<Oniak> im actually serious, I hate the windows mobile thats on it and it can only play media
<Oniak> cant use apps or anything
<ucitlive> redhat is symbolic for blood-line spill...
<guntbert> !ot | ucitlive
<ubottu> ucitlive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<storbeck> No bashing ucitlive
<ucitlive> ubottu, deshtroy, troys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deshtroy, troys
<someth1> hey guys, I have my primary and secondary DNS entries for my domain pointed to my server.  On that server I setup bind with a master zone to represent that host.   On the local machine where it's setup, when I do ping xx.com it works, and when I do GET xx.com I get the correct content.  However, when I do that from the outside it does not work.  I lowered the expire and TTL on the domain to 1M, and yet I still cannot ping or access it v
<stealth17> I installed Jaunty 9.04 and I've noticed that a lot of programs crash on a daily basis. It's not one specific app, it's like there is a memory leak and the entire system is unstable. I mean I know it's alpha but should I report this major instability?
<storbeck> someth1: Did you setup your router correctly?
<chowder> I'm on the Ubuntu live CD at the moment and I want to install Ubuntu. However, I don't want it to erase my /home partition. What do I do?
<someth1> storbeck, yea my other domains work
<_VIM_> stealth ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> unicum:  that tells the system to not mount it at boot.. not quite the same as mounting 'on the fly' in the gui..  HAL handles that..     last i looked HAL ignored a device if it had a entry in the fstab.   but ive not tested/tried that lately
<Red-Hat> Excuseme I need to now information about software free OPEN ADUIT
<ucitlive> I caint even run it, what's your secret, with jackaloop
<Red-Hat> Excuseme I need to now information about software free OPEN AUDIT
<guntbert> !jaunty | stealth17
<ubottu> stealth17: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Oniak> is it possible to install some form of ubuntu or linux on a 20gb Creative zen portable media player?
<Dr_willis> Oniak:  you have looked on google for answers to that?
<ucitlive> ubotto, fix
<Oniak> Yes
<Oniak> Theres noting
<Dr_willis> Oniak:   that looke like it may be a no then...
<unicum> Dr_willis there's another problem.. it's an ubuntu eee
<storbeck> Oniak: Just try it
<Dr_willis> unicum:  i got an aceraspire one :)
<Oniak> How can I try it
<unicum> which actually does behave kinda strange
<unicum> Dr_willis that's cool
<unicum> we do too
<Oniak> Ive got know idea how to install ubuntu on it
<dmz> anyone here do any customization w/ubiquity & casper?
<Oniak> or any linux
<storbeck> Oniak: If you don't know how to install linux on a media player, then don't. If you do, then try it.
<ucitlive> oh, nooo!
<Oniak> How would I get it to boot to a linux install
<storbeck> That's up to you
<Dr_willis> Oniak:   theres making the device RUN linux.. then theres making it work as a usb thumbdrive to BOOT linux in a pc...
<weatherkid> can someone help me with a Ubuntu ICS Connnection?
<Dr_willis> Oniak:  I would have to say - back to google.. for both answers..
<Goaould> Petite question, quand on parle de timing sur les barretes de memoires, plus le timing est petit mieux c'est ?
<ucitlive> ISYS, or your system, hahaha
<chowder> I'm on the Ubuntu live CD at the moment and I want to install Ubuntu. However, I don't want it to erase my /home partition. What do I do?
<Oniak> Dr_willis : what do you mean, I want it to RUN linux
<_VIM_> !fr | Goaould
<ubottu> Goaould: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> chowder:  you have 2 parittions then a / and a /home eh?
<Goaould> In the DDR2 (memories), more the timing is high better it is? 4-4-4-15 is better 5-5-5-18 ?
<Dr_willis> Oniak:  there are replacement os's for some of those devices.. but you dont just install a generic linux on them.
<chowder> Dr_willis: yes, I actually have a /, /home, /boot and swap
<Oniak> Well how would I get said replacement OS
<gletob> How do you add a folder to your places menu in GNOME?
<guntbert> Goaould: thats a question for ##hardware, I think
<chowder> I'm using archlinux at the moment and I just prefer Ubuntu's simplicity
<Dr_willis> chowder:  you use the installer and be carfull. :) and tell it where to mount /home to.. and be sure you dont format /home
<Dr_willis> gletob:  drag/drop to the left side sidebar :)
<ucitlive> Most linux operating systems are designed for the hardware by developers.  IPAQ's got you covered, go get it?
<chowder> does Ubuntu support ext4?
<_VIM_> left sidebar?
<Dr_willis> chowder:  the next release does.
<weatherkid> Can someone help me with an Ubuntu ICS connection?
<gletob> Dr_willis, Thank you!
<weatherkid> !ics
<chowder> I see
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dr_willis> left sidebar in the nautilus file manager. :) its so obvious people over look it.
<ucitlive> I.C.S. defined how?
<chowder> ok, I'm off to install Ubuntu
<mlopezqc> chowder: but you can always download the latest kernel source and compile it yourself
<ucitlive> many, many incoming satellite systems
<_VIM_> ah I thought you meant left sidebar as in left panel
<ucitlive> connect...connect...breaker.
<Oniak> Dr_willis : Well how would I get said replacement OS
<zamba> i want to run an older version of php on my ubuntu server (php4).. how can i do this?
<zamba> .. using apt
<Dr_willis> Oniak:  google  would be step one. I imagine. i dont use those devices.
<Dr_willis> Oniak:  someone mentioned rockbox earlier
<weatherkid> ucitlive: Internet>Computer 1 with Ubuntu LTS.2>Computer 2 with Ubuntu LTS.2
<satansaunt> rockbox works well on older ipods..
<jeff_> hello
<ucitlive> OK, try null_ethernet port dev. and don't shunt it...
<Oniak> Yes but rockbox doesnt say it supports it on there site
<ucitlive> radia shak got em for about $4
<ucitlive> it will require a connect, my baddd
<storbeck> Oniak: Would you perform open heart surgery if you couldn't apply a bandaid?
<ucitlive> yes, and HE DIDD
<Oniak> Huh?
<Dr_willis> Oniak:  its possible.. that its not possible.
<ucitlive> joke, don't doo it, bad headPHDUH. jokester
<storbeck> Oniak: the point is, don't try to install linux on some weird media player if you don't know how to
<Pilou> Hello, Is there french forum ?,
<storbeck> !fr | Pilou
<ubottu> Pilou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<marine1> new message printer may not be connected
<ucitlive> now, let us not get pushy
<Pilou> ok sorry
<marine1> i have installed the hplip and still nothing (can't print)
<Oniak> well I want something other than the default OS which sucks
<bertolo> wich package should i install for nvidia 7300 gt drivers ?
<weatherkid> Can some please help me with a ICS issue, please...:-D
<Oniak> and theres not much else but linux that I could probably get on it
<ucitlive> weatherkid, go outside an playyy.
<storbeck> !ics | weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<marine1> any one??? new message printer may not be connected
<ucitlive> security, security, security.
<weatherkid> I went there already
<ucitlive> I don't kno man.  Sorry.
<ucitlive> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418446
<ucitlive> post for very ICS sys.
<Flannel> ucitlive: Did you have an Ubuntu question we could help you with today?
<Dr_willis> weatherkid:  you may want to tell the channel the actual 'issue' if you have a specific problem theres also the old-skool 'ip-masquerading' howtos that have a lot of info.
<ucitlive> Yes, why do pupils hack.
<marine1>  any one??? new message printer may not be connected
<Dr_willis> marine1:  is a printer connected?
<marine1> yes hp 3845 inkjet
<bertolo> how can i install nvidia drirvers for my 7300gt in my ubuntu 8.10 ?
<marine1> Dr_willis, yes hp injet
<bmk789> can anyone recommend something like webmin thats more suitable for home servers
<Dr_willis> marine1:  some of those hp printeres  need the HPOJ server installed I recall
<chazco> Hi... are there any alternate drivers for the intel 3945ABG? Currently iwl3945 has some major bugs that are either marked as wont-fix or just not progressing...
<Dr_willis> !find hpoj
<ubottu> Found: hpoj, hpoj-xojpanel
<bertolo> how can i install nvidia drirvers for my 7300gt in my ubuntu 8.10 ? plz
<Dr_willis> !info  hpoj
<ubottu> hpoj (source: hpoj): HP OfficeJet Linux driver (hpoj). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91-14 (intrepid), package size 446 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<amigamia> i was wondering if it is normal for swap file activation to hang? i have to alt-ctrl-del to get past it to load ubuntu. is this typical?
<marine1> Dr_willis, where is that info at
<amigamia> this just started happening.
<Dr_willis> marine1:  what info?  you dident notice what the bot said? :) right below the !info line i typed.
<marine1> Dr_willis, everything was fine until i installed updates now i can't print
<Dr_willis> marine1:  No idea on that then. its possible somthing dident get updated right.
<Jufis> Hello, I manually installed and uninstalled gnome-do but when I type gnome-do, it doesn't give "command not found". Instead it says "Cannot open assembly /usr/local/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe." How to remove the command gnome-do for good?
<lymeca> I need a new version of ALSA for my sound card to work properly.  I will compile 1.0.19 from source, but do I need to uninstall 8.10's existing ALSA first via aptitude?
<BCM43> how do i figure out which SCSI device my usb stick is?
<lymeca> Or can I just compile/install ALSA over the installed packages?
<Gjoko_mk> can anyone help me with password recovery i'm runing into some trouble
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  try  logging out/bnack in.. or try the 'rehash' command perhaps?
<Flannel> Gjoko_mk: What sort of password recovery?
<Gjoko_mk> user pass
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  or your manual uninstall.. missed somtjhing.. what do you mean by 'manual
<Jufis> Dr_willis, rehash: command not found
<Flannel> Gjoko_mk: You can't recover it, but you can set it to something known: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Jufis> Dr_willis, I installed it from tarball and then decided to remove it. so I had to do it manually
<bmk789> can someone recommend a web administration software suitable for home servers?
<Gjoko_mk> i've run edit on the kernel and on kernel line inserted rw -int/bin/bash
<amigamia> sure bmk789 ebpx
<amigamia> ebox
<Flannel> Gjoko_mk: You don't need to do anything that complicated.  Just choose the recovery console (this is all outlined on that page)
<amigamia> ebox-platform.com
<ScottG489> Is it possible to have any sort of video as your dekstop?
<Gjoko_mk> then reboot and passwd user [--mds]passwd[new-config-file]
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  looks like it missed somtjhing somewhere. try 'which gnome-do'
<Jufis> Dr_willis, will do
<lucax> hey guys, i wanted to use awn only on gnome i dont want it to start on kde... how can i do that? is it possible?
<Gjoko_mk> then it won't accept -S or -a command
<silidan> Hi, here is my Problem:  the "1" key doesnt work (the one below esc), but shift+"1" does work, im 100% shure it is ubuntu thing, cause on other pc and on this pc on win it works normal, any ideas?
<Jufis> Dr_willis, it gives /usr/local/bin/gnome-do
<amigamia>  i was wondering if it is normal for swap file activation to hang? i have to alt-ctrl-del to get past it to load ubuntu. is this typical?
<Dr_willis> silidan:  go to the console and see if it works there..
<Flannel> Gjoko_mk: Follow the instructions on that page
<Jufis> Dr_willis, should I delete that?
<bmk789> amigamia, thanks ill look at it
<silidan> nope it doesnt wokr system wide
<amigamia> ok
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  logically... yes..
<orb> if somebody can using ventrilo(2.1.4) on ubuntu pls pm me
<Gjoko_mk> ok i'l try
<amigamia> you can visit them @ #ebox
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  your manual removal dident seem to remove much :)
<silidan> o
<silidan> i mean in the terminal it doesnt work
<Jufis> Dr_willis, well, yeah. I deleted all other files ( I hope so ) but that :P
<silidan> but on the normal console it works
<chazco> Hi... are there any alternate drivers for the Intel 3945ABG?
<Gjoko_mk> btw i'm duall booting and i never see the grub goes straight to loading what do i do?
<silidan> Dr_willis: it works in console but not in terminal
<bosco> ok i sound like a noob here but i had a panel up top origianal to gnome and it displayed my wireless networks i accendlty deleted that and the other one that i can put on there doesnt do that i need to know how to get the thing back???
<bosco> the butten
<bosco>  the button
<Jufis> Dr_willis, now I get this when trying "gnome-do": bash: /usr/local/bin/gnome-do: No such file or directory
<lucax> chazco: i have the same hardware whats the issue?
<Dr_willis> silidan:  could be your keymap/keyboard local is wrong..
<turtle_> KDE
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  and its telling the truth isent it. :)
<Jufis> Dr_willis, is there something that points to that location when I type gnome-do?
<redvamp128> Gjoko_mk:  sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.lst   (then comment out the hidemenu with #hidemenu) then where you see the timeout 5 change that to like 10.. save the file and reboot.
<Jufis> Dr_willis, or is that just normal error? :o
<Dr_willis> Jufis:  it rembers it was there
<chazco> lucax - WPA Enterprise networks are unstable (works fine under Vista or with WPA home) is the main one
<silidan> how can i change the keymap?
<zROFLz> how can anybody claim that linux is more stable than windows? i'm running a FRESH install of ubuntu on this laptop and it locks up every 20-30 minutes, windows never did that.
<Jufis> Dr_willis, ahh. okay
<Dr_willis> Jufis: logout/reboot/gosmoke a cig.. dont worry about it..
<Jufis> Dr_willis, so what was this command rehash you told me about?
<Flannel> zROFLz: Non-support discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<marine1> Dr_willis, where is component universal
<zROFLz> what a load of shit ubuntu is, i hope you all die choking on cocks
<zROFLz> fucking faggots
<FloodBot3> zROFLz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bosco> iwconfig tells me that i am using ath0 to connect wirelessly but what is the command in terminal to connect
<lucax> chazco: u could install .inf files and check it out theres a tool for that
<redvamp128> !ops | zROFLz
<ubottu> zROFLz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gjoko_mk> will try that now
<Gjoko_mk> tnx
<Dr_willis> Gee. my wifes new iwndows machine locks up every 10 min.. so...
<Jufis> !rehash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rehash
<Jufis> hmph
<chazco> lucax - Ndiswrapper... im considering it but not sure its a good idea... other iwl3945 bug is the killswitch bug
<ojcme> Can someone suggest to me the best system for building C++ Programs for linux?
<silidan> what package to i need to reinstall to fix my keymap problem?
<Dr_willis> !info geany | ojcme
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<redvamp128> Gjoko_mk:  What I told it to do= just for your reference - the #hidemenu (makes the menu visible and the timeout value just gives you more time to choose
<ojcme> I'm used to using visual studio
<lucax> chazco: http://guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalar_driver_de_tarjetas_WIFI_con_Ndiswrapper there u can find some info, its in spanish but is easy to understand... and im not sure if there are other drivers......
<chazco> lucax - Ok, thanks for the help :)
<grndslm> what's the easiest way to edit PDF files in linux?
<silidan> to have an open office dokument of the pdf file :)
<lucax> no one know how to make apps start ONLY on gnome desktop and not in kde??
<bosco> ls
<Dr_willis> lucax:  you can edi the sessions in kde/gnome desktops.. or i think you can tewek their .desktop files
<turtle_> yeah man, get hip or quit
<turtle_> lol
<MoonMaker> Hi! I have a "language (UTF-8)" problem with gnucash. I installed it but the menu's are not in german language. I'm using Intrepit on AMD64. Have anyone a tip for me to using it in german?
<lucax> Dr_willis: k thanks.......
<ojcme> Thanks guise
<Mox`> Hi, how do I add a user which shall only have access to run a program?
<Dr_willis> Mox`:   You mean ONE and only one program?
<Mox`> well only one program in a directory?
<Dr_willis> Mox`:  thats not very clear..    if you wantd you could set their path to only be that one directroy
<marine1> Dr_willis, where is component universe
<Mox`> Dr_willis I want to run ventrilo as something else than root
<Dr_willis> Mox`:  thats not what you asked then. :) .. a normal user should be able to run that..
<Dr_willis> Mox`:  the 'sudo' command can run stuff as other users..
<grndslm> what's the easiest way to install open office 3 on hardy??
<Dr_willis> !repos | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<redvamp128> !sudo | Mox`
<ubottu> Mox`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<turtle_> how do you make that line before grep
<turtle_> you   know like l grep
<Mox`> redvamp128 I know sudo.. I just wan't a user with not home dir who can run the program..
<turtle_> |grep
<tanish> turtle: thats called 'pipe' |
<Dr_willis> turtle_:  check teh grep options perhaps they have a line numbering feature?  ive never noticed it doing that.
<sglasser> turtle_: grep -B1 ?
<turtle_> nevermind
<turtle_> maybe its | grep
<robertzaccour> i installed ubuntu on my dell mini 9 and on some pages i cant scroll all the way down because of the short screen, one being my site editor
<schnauzer> When I try to launch Half-Life 2 in Wine, the video is slow and it will not load to the menu.
<Dr_willis> turtle_:  you mean the PIPE symbol?    ||| ||| ||| || :)
<turtle_> yeah
<robertzaccour> on the installation i had to blindly hit the tab button
<robertzaccour> is there a way to fix this?
<schnauzer> Are there any options I should be launching it with?
<turtle_> it looks diff on the keyboard
<Dr_willis> !appdb |  | schnauzer
<ubottu> | schnauzer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<turtle_> ||||||||
<schnauzer> thanks
<turtle_> hey
<turtle_> KDE looks better than GNOME
<redvamp128> Mox`:  in windows -- though I would not know how to do it in linux- you would create a group then associate that group with the program -- then add that to the guest /user/super user /admin accounts
<robertzaccour> i installed ubuntu on my dell mini 9 and on some pages i cant scroll all the way down because of the short screen, one being my site editor. how do i fix this?
<Dr_willis> turtle_:  some would not agree with that.
<robertzaccour> oh and turtle, kde looks more like windows
<schnauzer> turtle_: are you trying to start a flame war? :P
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:   i use  the alt-click to drag windows around at times to reach all of them.. theres some tricks to make it easier also.
<m4rk> turtle_: u should try xfce then
<m4rk> it is the business
<redvamp128> robertzaccour:  you could try the package of fennec (which is a mozilla based browser) it has the grab and drag function enabled ... Fennec M9 (user experience alpha) for Maemo release notes <http://www.mozilla.org/projects/fennec/1.0a1/releasenotes/>
<robertzaccour> thanks
<redvamp128> robertzaccour:  the alpha is very stable-- and an expected release is later this year -- it is actually used on phones but works well on ubuntu
<turtle_> xfce is uglier
<robertzaccour> how would drag and drop fix my screen that is too short?
<turtle_> flame war fllame      on
<tonsofpcs> how cna I figure out my firefox plugin directoy?
<qwerkus> hello: i'm looking for an application able to render a general picture out of small batches of tiles, just like google maps does
<robertzaccour> some tabs on the left dont scroll down and are longer than my screen is
<redvamp128> robertzaccour:  you click on the browser and it will grab the page to act as a scroll
<robertzaccour> whats the name of the app again?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  check the aao tips/wteaks at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<redvamp128> robertzaccour:  Fennec M9 (user experience alpha) for Maemo release notes <http://www.mozilla.org/projects/fennec/1.0a1/releasenotes/>
<robertzaccour> thanks
<mib_es7ao5> where do i type in /boot/grub/menu.lst #hidemenu?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  or you just drag./miove the whole window UP so you can get to the bottom
<redvamp128> robertzaccour:  about 1/2 way down there is a link to download the gz file --
<sglasser> question about networkManager "feature"
<robertzaccour> i tried that
<Dr_willis> mib_es7ao5:  read the file.. its allready in there..  most likely near the top
<redvamp128> robertzaccour:  also you may look at firefox addons for drag and grab
<sglasser>  networkManager > wlan0 seems to make dhcp request every 60 seconds...
<sdf2> actually anybody having gnome problem like, my sound controls in gnome are really buggy
<sdf2> i can't pull them to higher lvl
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  gnome dont like to let things go past the top see that url the  topic called --->  Screen Tweaks
<qwerkus> sglasser: out of wifi rang, perhaps ?
<robertzaccour> ok on this one im plugged on, on the mini im on wireless
<robertzaccour> if i have questions ill be right back, thanks
<zertyuio> hi
<zertyuio> by doing this  sudo openvpn server.conf
<zertyuio> I'm trying to parse "server.conf" as an --option parameter but I don't see a leading '--'
<zertyuio> Use --help for more information.
<zertyuio> i got this error
<zertyuio> zhqt that it mean
<tangentcollision> help me with this crap:    root@invizions-server:/home/tangentcollision# apt-get update
<tangentcollision> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.root@invizions-server:/home/tangentcollision# apt-get update
<zertyuio> ??
<tangentcollision> sorry
<tangentcollision> meant to paste bin
<Dr_willis> tangentcollision:  make the directory.
<Dr_willis> tangentcollision:  you cleaned out /var/cache/apt/archives some how and deleted it by mistake
<robertzaccour> on the mini, on the site editor the tabs go down further than the browser will allow me to scroll down
<sglasser> qwerkus: it's a pretty good signal...Quality=71/100  Signal level:-63 dBm  Noise level=-62 dBm
<erUSUL> tangentcollision: sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<tangentcollision> Dr_willis: wow, that was rediculous
<zertyuio> i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/125032/
<tangentcollision> I never thought that it was that small of a problem that would KILL my process :P
<Dr_willis> tangentcollision:  i did that once  by mistake also
<Dr_willis> tangentcollision:  thers some command that properly 'cleans' out that cache.. dont just rm it
<Flannel> Gjoko_mk: Which line to work?
<tangentcollision> I never did any of that, Dr_willis
<qwerkus> sglasser: trust me, signal strength doesn t always mean something. Try lowering rate manually with "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 1Mb" and check if dhclient operates normally
<Dr_willis> tangentcollision:  somthing deleted that directory...
<robertzaccour> on the mini, on the site editor the tabs go down further than the browser will allow me to scroll down
<tangentcollision> I don't remember deleting anything
<sglasser> qwerkus: on it
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  this is in a web browser?
<perlsyntax> I got a question i reload my package mantger and i can find or install any package for why that?
<erUSUL> tangentcollision: maybe a hard crash? did you pass and fsck  recently?
<robertzaccour> yes
<tangentcollision> erUSUL: nope
<robertzaccour> both firefox and epiphany
<tangentcollision> I probably should
<perlsyntax> any idea
<robertzaccour> is there a mini friendly browser?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  i noticed a similer issue in  some web sites like that also.. they got scroll bars in scrolling windows.. and confuse things...
<Wicked> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<toddoon> I am running 2.6.27-12-server but i am using my computer like a desktop do i have to come back to kernel desktop?
<m4rk> robertzaccour: have u tried agave?
<perlsyntax> hi
<robertzaccour> whats agave?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  try opera perhaps. I was able to drag the browser 'UP' to get to the bottom 'ok' button i needed.
<perlsyntax> i not sure why my guipackag is not working for.
<perlsyntax> but the apt-get wor on the command line.
<perlsyntax> odd
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  of course if we go back to the old days.. you could have a auto-scrolling larger then the physical display virtual desktop :)
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me
<robertzaccour> whats agave? a browser?
<tangentcollision> Dr_willis: do you know how I could repair all of my directories for apt?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> i can only find the package i have installed
<perlsyntax> that odd
<lvlefisto> i have installed skype, and with firestarted i detected it opens 11747 port. There are some unidentified ip-addresses trying to connect to that port. What is that port for?
<robertzaccour> i have to fix this so i can edit my site and sell my old thinkpad, or else i will have to sell the mini instead
<perlsyntax> i must be talking to the wall
<spiongraz> is there any way to boot the ubuntu alternate install cd from an usbstick?
<zash> spiongraz: yes
<spiongraz> i always fail when installer trys to detect cdrom
<spiongraz> zash: how?
<perlsyntax> is someone going to help me for the last time.
<zash> spiongraz: there is a "usb startup disk creator" in ubuntu ..
<tangentcollision> perlsyntax: what is it you need?
<magnetron> !ask | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robertzaccour> do yall think changing my browser will help?
<sglasser> qwerkus -- no change
<spiongraz> zash: can i use this creator with jaunty alternate iso?
<perlsyntax> i did ask the question like 4 or 5 time
<tangentcollision> perlsyntax: ask now
<tangentcollision> we took the magic filter off
<qwerkus> sglasser: than it might be dchlient. Check out the log file, especially the part mentionning lease duration
<phixxor> so it turns out BIOS doesn't recognize my hard drive any more... how can I fix it
<zash> spiongraz: cant see why not
<sglasser> qwerkus: -- no change
<tangentcollision> phixxor: take it to someone else that knows your bios
<spiongraz> zash: ill try (ive used unetbootin till now)
<perlsyntax> well i reload the package mangter and i try to install package but it come up with the only the install package why is that.
<Dezine> I'm looking to install a web server on a spare computer. I have an Ubuntu live cd, what's the best way to do this? Install the ubuntu desktop and then install lamp and remove what I don't need?
<^Uccio^> ciao a tutti
<qwerkus> hey all: where is the dhclient log stored ? And where are the leases ?
<^Uccio^> salve a tutti
<Flannel> Dezine: the easiest way would be with an alternate or server CD instead of a Desktop CD
<tangentcollision> perlsyntax: no wonder you didn't get an answer, what are you asking???
<Flannel> Dezine: but, if all you have is a desktop, then yes, that would be.
<phixxor> tangentcollision: no I mean it used to work but it stopped
<^Uccio^> vorrei sapere se c'è qualcuno in linea
<Flannel> !it | ^Uccio^
<ubottu> ^Uccio^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<perlsyntax> i say that i reload my package manger and it will not install any package i want or need.
<Dezine> Flannel ok, don't really have a way to get an alternative. Could I change the desktop version over to just server?
<Flannel> Dezine: yeah.  They're all the same except for what packages are installed by default.
<tangentcollision> phixxor: again, it wouldn't be ubuntu's issue if your BIOS is the problem
<Taylor> hey emma
<magnetron> perlsyntax→ do you have several package managers running? close them all but one
<perlsyntax> i just have one open
<Dezine> Ok thanks, Once I get it installed I'll just ssh in or whatever
<perlsyntax> just the synaptic
<tangentcollision> spiongraz: did someone give you the name "unetbootin" to google?
<phixxor> tangentcollision: no it wouldn't -- perhaps I should check in ##hardware?
<tangentcollision> possibly
<perlsyntax> i still have the prob
<tangentcollision> perlsyntax: what problem are you having?
<magnetron> perlsyntax→ please give us the full error message you get.
<perlsyntax> i said only the package i have come up
<tangentcollision> count me out of this game, I'm going to go make coffee then get stoned to forget about it
<perlsyntax> if i want to install something i have to use apt-get only
<magnetron> perlsyntax→ you are giving a very short description of the problem, please elaborate
<perlsyntax> i tell you the prob
<^Uccio^> GraZie delle informaciono sei milto gentile flanel
<magnetron> perlsyntax→ yes, but you didn't elaborate on "the prob"
<spiongraz> tangentcollision: huh what do you mean?
<rww> !it | ^Uccio^
<ubottu> ^Uccio^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<perlsyntax> lord help me lol
<magnetron> !helpme | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<turtle_> whats up Gmoney
<lvlefisto> !hi| turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<perlsyntax> lol whatever
<cdenny> im using vista right now on a custom built computer.  I hate vista.  I want to use ubuntu, but have questions.  I am a student of multimedia design so I have all adobe apps as well as 3ds max; which I understand are not available in ubuntu.
<cdenny> why should I use ubuntu?
<turtle_> maybe u shouldnt
<cdenny> vista is just wrong sometimes.
<tangentcollision> wow, this perlsyntax just wasn't very helpful
<tangentcollision> phixxor: one second
<rww> cdenny: If you require specific applications that do not work on Ubuntu, and don't want to use a VM or dualboot, then you shouldn't use Ubuntu :/
<usser> cdenny, adobe cs2 works fine on ubuntu, 3ds max is really hard to replace, blender is as good as it gets in terms of 3d graphics on ubuntu
<sglasser> cdenny: have you considered a mac?
<robertzaccour> fennec is a tar.bz2 file how do i install it?
<virtx> hi
<cdenny> for example, a few minutes ago, i came out of sleep mode, and my screen went black but my mouse was still visible.  I could barely move it though
<magnetron> cdenny→ ubuntu is easy to install and use, and has a large catalogue of software that can be installed with just a pair of clicks
<mgolisch> but everything newer than cs2 fails horribly in wine
<tangentcollision> phixxor: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html use that and a download of one of the CD versions of ubuntu
<cdenny> sglasser: I have a macbook
<virtx> someone knows how to change the button/form/radiobutton/etc style in firefox?
<robertzaccour> fennec is a tar.bz2 file how do i install it?
<LjL> grndslm: PDF documents aren't really intended to be edited, so there's no easy way. there are programs that let you annotate PDF documents, though. "pdfedit" would probably be your best bet anyway.
<magnetron> virtx→ yes, change the theme.
<cdenny> I had to do a hard restart
<spiongraz> cdenny: errors like this freezing when coming out of sleep happen with ubuntu too. i would only switch if you dont like the vista handling
<sglasser> cdenny: cant your mac run all the apps you need?  plus it is Unix after all :)
<virtx> magnetron, i'vfe changed the theme, but the button/radio etc in the html page are not changed
<magnetron> virtx→ did you change the GNOME theme?
<virtx> magnetron, i use kde4
<robertzaccour> is there a mini friendly browser?
<cdenny> sglasser: macbook is too slow. I use it for mundane tasks, but most of the work is with my custom desktop
<tangentcollision> robertzaccour: opera works fine
<magnetron> virtx→ ok, did you change the GTK theme?
<virtx> magnetron, where?
<sglasser> cdenny: how bout a refurbished macbook pro?
<robertzaccour> tangentcollision, it didnt for me i cant scroll all the way down the page
<robertzaccour> on my site editor
<magnetron> virtx→ there's a tool for GTK settings in KDE too. i don't remember the name.
<cdenny> sglasser im a poor college student
<robertzaccour> the tabs on the left go down further than my browser will allow me to scroll
<virtx> magnetron, ok let me search
<LjL> robertzaccour: so the site is broken...?
<robertzaccour> no
<cdenny> maybe i should try to fix vista, it seems kinda slow for being quad core with 8gb of ram
<robertzaccour> the site is fine on my regular size thinkpad
<tswicegood_> I just moved /lib to /usr/lib2 with the intent of symlinking it (was running out of room on my / partition), but now all of my standard commands (mv, ls, ln, etc., etc.) are coming back with "-bash: <command>: No such file or directory".  What are my options?
<robertzaccour> but on the mini the icons on the left go down further than i can scroll
<sglasser> cdenny: microsoft is trying to fix vista--maybe you should grab win 7 beta
<virtx> magnetron, kcm-gtk-kde4 ?
<earthling> Hello, How long does it take to install Ubuntu using Wubi for a 2 ghz 1.93 mb ram system?
<cdenny> sglasser, i have thought about
<cdenny> it
<erUSUL> tswicegood_: simlink from a livecd and cross your fingers
<cdenny> can i do an upgrade?
<sglasser> cdenny: have you tried gimp + ufraw?
<tswicegood_> erUSUL: it's a remote machine so that's not an option :-(
<Alesidea> what is better, gtk or beryl?
<cdenny> because I really dont want to have to reinstall all of my apps
<cdenny> sglasser: I tried gimp but its lacking a lot compared to cs4
<_chun> Would there be any issues using 32bit Vista in Virtualbox in 64bit Ubuntu?
<LjL> robertzaccour: site's still broken in my opinion. probably any regular browser would exhibit that behavior, so what you'd be looking for is a "reflowing" browser that changes the appareance of pages to make them suit a small display. i'm not aware of one in the repositories, though
<m4rk> _chun: no
<tswicegood_> erUSUL: the files are still there, I just can't execute mv or ln -s to get them back in place
<robertzaccour> where can i get a reflowing browser?
<m4rk> robertzaccour: have u tried agave?
<robertzaccour> no where can i find it?
<evantandersen> my webcam does not work, apple macbook revision 2,1. Followed directions at help.ubuntu.com, it worked, like about week later, went to use it; does not work. Did not update computer in that time interval. The isigh.fw file is in lib/firmware/ what do i do?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  You could also tweak the xorg.conf to give you a 'virtual desktop' of somthing  larger then the visible desktop and scroll around
<erUSUL> tswicegood_: well seems logical when the exe trys to load the shared libs it needs that fails... you have to find a way to get a static compiled mv or ln...
<LjL> robertzaccour: the only one that occurs to me right now is Opera Mini, but that's not available on Linux as far as i'm aware (although it's Java so should somehow be runnable)
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  this was common practice ages ago  when i was in college. :) (i am old)
<Scunizi> how do I get the total spaced used by the files in a specific directory and its subdirectories?
<robertzaccour> it runs, still the same problem
<LjL> Scunizi: "man du"
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour:  you tried the same site in Opera perhaps it renders it better?
<robertzaccour> agave is a color scheme thing
<robertzaccour> yes
<Scunizi> LjL: thanks
<robertzaccour> i tried opera, firefox, and epiphany
<erUSUL> tswicegood_: but given that the system is remote ... i can not think how to do that
<Alesidea> can anyone help me to install gtk 2.0 (aurora?
<robertzaccour> but on my thinkpad i can see everything no problem
<perlsyntax> hi
<sglasser> tswicegood_: that's much more creative than rm -rf *
<robertzaccour> maybe a different distro would help?
<tswicegood_> random rant: why oh why does Ubuntu think it needs to put stuff in /????  </end rant>
<cdenny> to use windows 7 do i have to do clean install?
<perlsyntax> i reload my package manager and for some reason it will not let me installed anything form it
<matamou> Hello, anyone have an ide why my usb hdd doesnt show in my desktop or anywhere? and yes, it is on :)
<perlsyntax> that odd
<carboniw> Hello, new to ubuntu, having problems with graphics...after i install graphics from the admin menu and reboot i get:  Fatal Server Error No Screens Found
<sglasser> tswicegood_: I think you need physical access to fix the system--you need to boot off a live cd
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<carboniw> yo
<LjL> robertzaccour: have you tried to simply remove toolbars and things to gain some vertical space? it's small things but - have only one panel, drop the browser's status bar, move the menubar to the panel (using gnome-globalmenu), use only one toolbar for URL and everything else...
<earthling> How long does it take to install Ubuntu using Wubi for a 2 ghz 1.93 mb ram system?
<exodus_ms> I used the following command to back up my system    tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /   at the end of the backup I get this is   /vmlinuz tar: /: file changed as we read it tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors, can anyone help
<sglasser> tswicegood_: for the answer to your question, see man ldconfig
<LjL> robertzaccour: eventually obtaining something like in the screenshot here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Browser - or even smaller
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: if you are talking about screen space in firefox, try the liquifox theme
<robertzaccour> how do i remove toolbars?
<tswicegood_> sglasser: that assumes that man works ;-)
<LjL> robertzaccour: depends on the browser
<LjL> robertzaccour: i don't know about Opera - haven't used it for a long time
<LjL> robertzaccour: mostly it would involve right clicking on the toolbar anyway
<redhawk> opera is good but i like flock better
<perlsyntax> lol i talking to myself
<robertzaccour> thanks ill try that
<LjL> robertzaccour: or using the "View" menu
<sglasser> tswicegood_: ok, on another system see man ldconfig... ;-)
<ActionParsnip> opera is sweeeet
<MIH1406> first time in the irc world!
<storbeck> !ot | MIH1406
<ubottu> MIH1406: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> MIH1406: welcome
<robertzaccour> ill try that brb
<MIH1406> how to use ubuntu-offtopic??
<LjL> MIH1406: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> MIH1406: just join the channel
<robertzaccour> still the same problem
<ActionParsnip> MIH1406: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<MIH1406> how
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: its his first time on irc
<storbeck> MIH1406: with your keyboard
<LjL> MIH1406: TYPE that
<MIH1406> I am using XCHAT
<ActionParsnip> MIH1406: paste the comand i gave earlier
<storbeck> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<robertzaccour> LjL, still the same problem
<MIH1406> thatnks
<MIH1406> thanks
<exodus_ms> Can I assume my backup is complete even though I recieved the following   /vmlinuz tar: /: file changed as we read it tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<eugman> Does anyone know about ubuntu, tomcat and servlets? I've got tomcat installed but even when I include /usr/share/tomcat6/ in the classpath, I can't compile my servlet.
<redhawk> does anyone know why cinepaint is no longer included in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: open the file with file-roller and make sure the data is ok
<ActionParsnip> !cinepaint
<robertzaccour> but on the mini the icons on the left go down further than i can scroll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinepaint
<ActionParsnip> !info cinepaint
<ubottu> Package cinepaint does not exist in intrepid
<LjL> robertzaccour: could always just try to zoom out (Opera has real zooming, while on most other browsers it just changes the character size)
<giovani> redhawk: google turned up this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806010
<carboniw> having problems with graphics...after i install graphics from the admin menu and reboot i get:  Fatal Server Error No Screens Found i have 2 video cards both the same
<exodus_ms> ActionParsnip, ty
<redhawk> thanks giovani
<robertzaccour> ill try that thanks
<rdw200169> carboniw, lemme guess, Nvidia?
<c_korn> hello, how can I force the unmount of /var/lib/schroot/mount/blablub/dev ? I get umount: /dev: device is busy.
<giovani> redhawk: "GTK1 is no longer supported by Debian and has been removed along with all programs that depend on it hence no Cinepaint in Ubuntu."
<carboniw> yea nvidia
<giovani> from that link
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: http://my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/minimalist/
<LjL> redhawk: the reason is basically that it depends on the very old GTK1, but GTK1 support has been completely dropped from Debian
<redhawk> thanks i just upgraded and it is a great program will need to find another lol
<redhawk> thanks to LjL also
<sglasser> c_korn: that means a file in that dir is open -- see man lsof
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: lsof | grep schroot
<rdw200169> carboniw, you may have to specify the PCI Id in an xorg.conf file.  you're x server is likely unsure which card to use.
<robertzaccour> how do i zoom out in opera?
<rdw200169> carboniw, this is a common problem i've seen w/multiple nvidia cards not running sli
<carboniw> rdw200169: yeah im trying to find a good tutorial on that or something but that was my guess
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: make sure you try to unmount it when your terminal pwd is ~/
<unko> just a random question but can i use sli in ubuntu???
<rdw200169> carboniw, have you set up a xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> unko: i dont think its supported yet
<carboniw> rdw200169:  no i have not its defualt
<unko> ActionParsnip, hmm...oh well i was just wondering...
<ActionParsnip> unko: i think its in the pipeline
<rdw200169> carboniw, you can use the nvidia tools to create a shell xorg.conf file (nvidia-xconfig)
<carboniw> rdw200169: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf right ?
<robertzaccour> yes
<exodus_ms> !info vmlinuz
<ubottu> Package vmlinuz does not exist in intrepid
<robertzaccour> i fixed it with right click full screen
<adante> how can i remove a package without removing it's dependencies?
<robertzaccour> thanks yall
<ActionParsnip> unko: http://digg.com/linux_unix/NVIDIA_SLi_Now_Available_For_Linux_
<rdw200169> carboniw, first, see if you can use nvidia-xconfig to automatically create a xorg.conf file
<unko> ActionParsnip, ohhh
<LjL> unko, ActionParsnip: it seems possible according to google, see for instance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607385
<ActionParsnip> LjL: yeah i found a few with ask.com too ;)
<c_korn> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d51ba4582
<carboniw> rdw200169: gona try that now
<ActionParsnip> LjL: its not something i use but looks like it is. last i looked it wasnt available
<c_korn> there is no entry for the /dev mount in lsof
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: are you trying to unmount your / partition?
<carboniw> rdw200169: do i have to install nvidia tools ?
<c_korn> ActionParsnip: I did that to have sound in a schroot "sudo mount --bind /var/lib/schroot/mount/intrepid.amd64-be63dd3d-18b0-45f4-89bc-be971ec4a434/dev /dev"
<c_korn> now I want to unmount it again, but it is busy
<rdw200169> carboniw, nvidia-xconfig should be a package all by itself
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: smething is open on that partition or an ap on that partition is running
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: ps -ef | less    may give some answers
<c_korn> ActionParsnip: inside the schroot? or on my system?
<mikeshollen> Can anyone help me to get a pair of terminal commands to run automatically at startup?
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: inside the chroot
<mikeshollen> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> rdw200169, carboniw: there is an "nvidia-xconfig" package, but (at least on Hardy) it conflicts with "nvidia-glx" (which is the very driver), since "nvidia-glx" already provides the same nvidia-xconfig program
<rdw200169> carboniw, here's a sample of how the file should look, sort of.  pay attention to the duality of the Devices, Monitors, and screens.  Also, note that the ServerLayout is where they come together.  You need to specify in the Devices Section the Bus ID's for your video cards.  the Bus ID can be found in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> mikeshollen: add them to /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> !boot | mikeshollen
<ubottu> mikeshollen: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> mikeshollen: create a script then add it to your startup
<rdw200169> LjL, ah, didn't know that... i just did a quick apt-cache search... i didn't know if i had it installed though ;)
<earthling> How long does it take to install Ubuntu using Wubi for a 2 ghz 1.93 mb ram system?
<rdw200169> carboniw, in that log file, there should be a couple lines where it detects your video cards, and those lines contain the Bus ID's
<carboniw> rdw200169: ok looking now
<ActionParsnip> earthling: what sped hard drive and how much cache and what interface?
<LjL> earthling: depends on your CD drive speed, on what processor is actually providing the 2GHz (Hz figures mostly mean nothing at all), on NTFS fragmentation, and on a ton other factors.
<rdw200169> carboniw, the line should name, specifically, the model/make of the video cards
<c_korn> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d4d8f571
<mikeshollen> i tried to edit /etc/rc.local but it always gives me this error
<gomli> why isn't /etc/init.d/ssh restart disconnecting me from ssh?
<mikeshollen> ** (nautilus:9390): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<mikeshollen> wine: /home/michael/.wine is not owned by you
<earthling> ActionParsnip, 200 GB SATA, 7200 rpm
<Brucee> how do i go to gui mode? i am in a terminal
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> In grub, can I use a UUID when specifying my Windows partition when dual-booting?  Or do I have to stick with the original root (hd1,0) stuff?
<Dr_willis> gomli:  becuase the service just starts the connections
<earthling> ActionParsnip, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00749157&dlc=en&lc=en&cc=us
<gomli> Dr_willis: I changed the port in ssh_conf but it's still using the old port
<rww> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I haven't tried it personally, but I don't see why you couldn't.
<ActionParsnip> earthling: doesnt say the cache but it shouldnt be too lond
<Dr_willis> gomli:  interesting.. i cant say that vie tried that.
<ActionParsnip> *long
<peter2> i once ran over a video tutorial of how to create an ubuntu package
<peter2> does somebody have a link?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> rww: Hmm.  Well, I guess I can try, eh?  I just kinda hoped no one was going to say, "No you can't".  ;)
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: i'd just cut losses and just reboot
<peterm2>  
<usser> peterm2, google for checkinstall
<earthling> ActionParsnip, maybe a few hours?
 * Em3raldMcSquizzy is about to try using a UUID for his windows partition.
<c_korn> ActionParsnip: if I end the schroot session /dev will be removed
<Brucee> how do i switch back to gui , if i am in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> earthling: ive nt used wubi. i think it is the worst idea since the live gentoo cd.
<CNWD_Darkman> hi
<ActionParsnip> earthling: a regular ubuntu install takes about 20 mins
<peterm2> usser, thx but that wasn't it :-/
<rww> Em3raldMcSquizzy: let me know how it goes; i might do it too :)
<LjL> earthling: i doubt it will take more than *one* hour.
<earthling> I see
<_chun> Any major drawbacks with 64bit ubuntu these days for a fairly novice user? Will WINE work as normal?
<peterm2> arg
<peterm2> usser, it was ﻿video.ubuntu.com :-D
<ActionParsnip> _chun: works fine
<usser> _chun, yea everything was pretty much fixed
<rww> _chun: Answer to both questions: Works fine for me.
<_chun> cool, cheers :D
<ActionParsnip> _chun: you can run 32bit apps on 64bit
<Fredhgl> algum brasileiro?
<Brucee> can anyone help me pls? how do i go back to gui , i hit control+alt+f1
<usser> Brucee, ctrl+alt+f7
<rww> !br | Fredhgl
<ubottu> Fredhgl: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Brucee> thank you very much usser ;-)
<usser> Brucee, no problem
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> rww: hmm, editing my grub.  Not sure where to put it, because the Linux Kernels put the root=uuid=blablabla on the same line as Kernel.  The root (hd1,0) is still there on the Linux boot entries as well, although I have tried removing the root (hd1,0) and it does work for booting Ubuntu.  I think it might have something to do with the chainloader thing for windows.
<bertolo> how can i get a better refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ? i have installed 177 nvidia drivers version
<trece8> hi... is there some log of the official updates?
<earthling> ActionParsnip, why don't you like wubi? I heard the only main difference is its a little slower and it can't hibernate
<trece8> last update made it to not sound at all
<rww> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I think you replace the "root (hdX,Y)" line with a "uuid " line.
<trece8> i mean, the last update made my ubuntu to output no sound (just that, every program "works fine")
<ActionParsnip> earthling: ii just dont like the idea of how its installed under windows, its not a proper install but its not quite a vm, just a whole load of bad idea if you ask me
<LjL> !info apt-listchanges | trece8
<ubottu> apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.82 (intrepid), package size 57 kB, installed size 460 kB
<mikeshollen> how do I edit the etc/rc.local file?
<LjL> mikeshollen: with any text editor, and root privileges.
<bertolo> how can i get a better refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ? i have installed 177 nvidia drivers version
<ActionParsnip> earthling: plus you find folks wanting to move to a proper install and it gets a whole bunch of messy
<rww> mikeshollen: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<Mooqy> I've got a new laptop, should I install Jaunty alpha 5 or intrepid ibex?
<LjL> Mooqy: oh, Jaunty is released already?
<earthling> ok
<rww> Mooqy: Intrepid Ibex. Jaunty is a pre-release developer version that's not ready for day-to-day use.
<rww> LjL: no
<ActionParsnip> earthling: if you wanna try ubuntu without disturbing windows, use a usb stick
<LjL> rww: (i knew ;)
<rww> LjL: (I thought it was weird that you didn't ;))
<ActionParsnip> earthling: all that coubled with I have 1 windows system and its used for work and i dont want to disturb anything on that
<Mooqy> well im dual booting anyway. will i be able to upgrade from alpha 5 to the full version
<trece8> thanks LjL
<mikeshollen> my rc.local says it won't run unless I enable it by changing the bits, what does that mean?
<monra> Hello. When I write in my bash "man strpy" or "man strlen" I get a message saying "No manual entry for str***" ... What packages should I install in order to be able to have these manuals?
<LjL> Mooqy: who knows, it may just fry your computer from all i know. it's not a release.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> rww: maybe, but not sure of the syntax becuase the root line has no equals-signs, whereas the kernel line goes like this: root=UUID=blabla   ...... but the root line goes like this:  root        (hd1,0)
<rww> Mooqy: Yes, but again, Jaunty is currently not stable and may break randomly and repeatedly. If you're not comfortable with that, you shouldn't use it.
<bertolo> how can i get a better refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ? i have installed 177 nvidia drivers version
<b3nw> can anyone recommend a bluetooth dongle (usb) that works with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> monra: those are C++ commands afaik
<loafers> How do i add remove folders from "Places" on the panel?
<LjL> b3nw: i have a, uh... let me look, Cygnet DLBT2 BT-04. very cheap, it works.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> bertolo: have you tried checking the nvidia control manager thingie in your System menu?
<monra> ActionParsnip: afaik?
<rww> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I think the root= stuff in the kernel line is Linux specific and not the same thing as the root thing that's on its own line. Kinda like how "quiet" means different things to GRUB and the Linux kernel.
<LjL> b3nw: i'll give you the chipset name in a moment
<dudu> boa noite a todos
<LjL> !br | dudu
<ubottu> dudu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> monra: ah my bad: check this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/92909-bash-scripting.html   afaik == as far as i know
<b3nw> LjL - thanks because the usb one I have now doesn't work at all it seems
<LjL> b3nw: 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle
<bertolo> Em3raldMcSquizzy: how do i do that ? i only know how to use nvidia-settings
<monra> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<monra> :P
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> rww: hmm, perhaps.  So you are proposing this for my WIndows entry?  root UUID=blabla
<LjL> b3nw: what does "lsusb" say about it?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> bertolo: oh, sorry dude, that's what I meant.
<Mooqy> it's gotta be somewhat stable
<trece8> LjL, i installed apt-listchanges, i just don't know what file to apply it to
<dudu> #ubuntu-br
<Mooqy> i might go for it
<b3nw> Bus 003 Device 011: ID 0a5c:4503 Broadcom Corp.
<b3nw> Bus 003 Device 010: ID 0a5c:4502 Broadcom Corp.
<b3nw> Bus 003 Device 009: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp.
<c_korn> ActionParsnip: sudo umount -l did it. thanks
<ActionParsnip> c_korn: awesome dude, nice one
<b3nw> been through the forums but no one seems to have a clear answer on what to do
<dudu> como faço para passar para ubuntu-br????
<LjL> trece8: it will just automatically give you changelogs each time you update packages. i'm not sure how to see *past* changelogs in it, though.
<trece8> ohh damn
<LjL> dudu: /join #ubuntu-br
<trece8> isn't there of the official updates? i mean
<trece8> it's like "basic" things, i assume
<Zopiac> anyone know how to designate a specific command to a file in gnome-do (like make a file always Run, not Open)?
<rww> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Lemmie put it this way... if I were to do it on my computer (which I can't, because I'm in the middle of a long download, so no restarting for me), I'd do http://paste.ubuntu.com/125059/
<rww> Em3raldMcSquizzy: (where the 1482... stuff is from blkid)
<benc1> is there a benfit of creating a package locally when building something from source?
<Daft_Punk> im looking for an http server for linux, like an ftp server but with a website interface and connectable through http protocol
<loafers> How do i configure what folders "Places" show on the panel?  I tried right-clicking and "edit panel" but "places" isn't listed for editing.
<ActionParsnip> Zopiac: gnome-do acts as if youd double clicked the file in a file browser, so change the default app for the file type and it will be ok
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> rww: I see.  Yeah, maybe that could work.  I will give it a shot and if it doesn't work, I'll be back.  I will also try:  root    UUID=blabla   if your suggestion is a no-go.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> if it does work, I won't be back for a bit.
<rww> loafers: open a Nautilus/File Browser window and drag the folders you don't want off the Places side pane.
<ActionParsnip> loafers: open the containing folder and drag it into the places bar
<Zopiac> ActionParsnip: but I don't think that gnome-do's Run command is an 'app' that I could set that to...
<LjL> trece8: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com, select "intrepid-updates" (or "intrepid-security" if the package came from security), type in the package name, search, then click on the package found, and on the right, there is "Ubuntu changelog"
<ASUSBlue> I have a question my burn option is not working for compiz it was working yesterday now i it does not work at all
<loafers> rww, Thanks
<rww> benc1: it theoretically allows you to more easily remove the program
<bertolo> how can i get a better refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ? i have installed 177 nvidia drivers version
<ActionParsnip> Zopiac: it just opens the file with the docs default app, i didnt know it had a 'run command'
<trece8> thanks LjL
<benc1>  rww: which way do you recommend to package?
<C-S-B> loafers, it's 'edit bookmarks' in nautilus
<loafers> C-S-B, Thanks, I got it to work.
<rww> benc1: If you're just packaging to make local administration easier, and not planning to distribute packages you create, checkinstall should work.
<rww> !checkinstall > benc1
<ubottu> benc1, please see my private message
<benc1> rww: reading. thanks
<Zopiac> ActionParsnip: well when I go to this certain program in gnome-do, it gives me an 'open' in the right pane. when I tab to it I can change that to 'run' 'opening' won't run the program :\ and it kinda sucks that I have to do that every time I want to open the program
<trece8> LjL, the problem is I don't know what package messed up
<trece8> but i want to restore things before the last update
<Pyrophelia> I've got a pc that needs the broadcom B43 wireless driver.  the PC wants to download the driver but of course it can't because it doens't have access to the internet yet.  So how do I download the .deb from the package repo online?
<Pyrophelia> also what is the command to find the exact distro version?
<rww> Pyrophelia: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> Zopiac: its not something i'm knowledgable, maybe theres some advice in the man pages
<Zopiac> ok
<trece8> LjL, i just need them by order of appearance... and my problem seems to me very probable to be frequent... is there other way around?
<chupy> it pass me an strange thing when in the vnavigation bar hay search something normally redirects to google but know ti do this: Firefox no puede encontrar el archivo en jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.0.6/extensions/langpack-es-AR@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/chrome/es-AR.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.propertiescom+whatever
<rww> Pyrophelia: what's the name of the package you need?
<trece8> anyone knows a list of package updates by date of release?
<rudyest> Hi there, i tried to install hardy et intrepid on a desktop (Amd Athlon 2600+) with both the live and alternate cds, all four attemps resulting with a hang at copyong files, i have installed linux distros manytimes before, including ubuntu, but not on this machine. can anyone help me out with this?
<iMatter> Does anyone know the fix for this error: http://clububuntu.pastebin.com/f50e869b4
<LjL> b3nw: uhm, have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Dell/DellInspiron1720 - there's something about your device. it says weird things about using a virtualized Vista install to make it work. this is strange but seems consistent with other things i've found that hint it might need a firmware upload to work.
<LjL> b3nw: anyway, the bt key i have cost me €7 so if you can find it, i guess it would do...
<Pyrophelia> rww, I'm not sure.  I have a window called "hardware drivers" that says it wants to download the "Broadcom B43 wireless driver" I don't know how to find out what the name of the package is
<b3nw> LjL - ug at that rate might be worth just getting a new one
<chupy> *it pass me an strange thing when in the navigation bar hay search something normally redirects to google but know  do this: Firefox cant finf  jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.0.6/extensions/langpack-es-AR@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/chrome/es-AR.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.propertiescom+whatever
<NeoDragon> I am trying to install hardy on my  hp compag presario laptop (amd x2, 2 gb ram, 256 mb nvida card, 250 gb hd) it won't boot the cd into the live session(Hardy x86_64) help?
<mikejet> is there some way to make FireFox always use bigger fonts? My eyes can't read the default tiny fonts. Thanks.
<LjL> b3nw: well, i was thinking that maybe one doesn't really need a full-blown Windows install, but could just run that .exe in WINE instead. i don't know.
<rww> mikejet: Firefox Edit > Preferences > Content > Fonts & Colors > Advanced... > Minimum font size:
<Daft_Punk> im looking for an http server for linux, like an ftp server but with a website interface and connectable through http protocol
<mikejet> rww: great, thanks.
<b3nw> LjL - I have a windows install, so i'll try to reboot and try that, thanks.
<redvamp128> !alternate | NeoDragon
<ubottu> NeoDragon: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<trece8> mikejet, edit -> preferences -> content -> font & colors , try that
<Brack101> hi
<newbie12> "sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"
<newbie12> since localhost runs the index.php file in var/www
<redvamp128> NeoDragon:  and if you just goto releases.ubuntu.com you can get the other alternate cd's like hardy
<rww> Pyrophelia: if you try to enable the drivers, I think there's a terminal window that'll tell you which files failed to download; you should be able to get it from there.
<newbie12> but i got the error as follow
<newbie12> You don't have permission to access /webserver/index.php on this server.
<nbeebo> is it possible to disable shadow from compiz on gnome panel?
<Brack101> how can you adjust individual screensaver preferences?  I can't find a preferences button in the screensaver applet
<nellmathew> does linuxmint have any real "advancements" from the intrepid/hardy releases, or is it just strictly a re-design? i don't care for the integrated drivers and such.. i just want to know if it's any more stable or faster than ubuntu?
<NeoDragon>  so do you recommend I go with 8.10 instead of 8.04 also. I have 8.04 on my other pc and I like that one.
<LjL> !mint | nellmathew
<ubottu> nellmathew: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<redvamp128> nbeebo:  yes but you need the cssm to get to those options
<newbie12> hello
<arthus> how can I set the Samba hostname via command line?
<nellmathew> thanks
<nellmathew> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<tomvolek_> what virtualization software folks recommend here for 8.10
<nbeebo> redvamp128,  oh ok, u know how to do later on?
<newbie12> since localhost runs the index.php file in var/www
<redvamp128> NeoDragon:  I ran into that issue installing to a dell -- had to use the alternate cd ..
<rww> tomvolek_: Virtualbox
<arthus> if I try to connect via IP to my samba, it works fine
<newbie12> but i got the error as follow
<tomvolek_> from Sun  rww ?
<arthus> but when I try to use domain name, it fails
<trece8> how do you work around the issue that some package update (that you don't know which is) crashed something and you want to UN-update that?
<john__> does anyone know the name of the A drive cable ???
<rww> tomvolek_: no, from the Ubuntu repositories. sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
#ubuntu 2010-03-01
<bonez2046> trism: thanks a bunch!
<Loren_Semple> sburwood:
<airtonix> how do i find out what dbus path ubuntu maps the laptop lid to (i assume it will be different for different makes and models of latops), currently on my machine the laptop lid button maps to the dbus path of : /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_4
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: ?
<sensae> how do I temporarily kill X without it autorestarting?
<Wubuntu> I have a Nvidia GeForce4 MX 420 video card that gives me screen resolution problems with Ubuntu 9.10. Can anyone please off me any assistance with this problem?
<brjann> sensae: you should be able to use     sudo gdm stop
<garhol> wubuntu: i'm on the 440mx. what problems you having?
<Wubuntu> even with the proprietary driver,...i have to change screen resolution each time i reboot
<sensae> brjann: Nope
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, yes?
<brjann> sensae: oh, damn, my fault. i meant   sudo service gdm stop
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: I just got back, wondering if that problem got solved where Ubuntu fails to load (see the splash, but after splash computer stops loading screen goes blank and can't do ctrl alt f1) ??
<garhol> Wubuntu: I had this problem before. I fixed it by running the proprietary app with gksudo and then saving the settings. it's a permissions thing if i remember
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, all i have found is to try    sudo update-grub
<Wubuntu> how do i get this proprietary app?
<scivi> wubuntu use synapic package manager to install nvidia-settings
<shannonbrimer> that was odd
<Wubuntu> i already have the nvidia-settings manager
<Wubuntu> this card doesn't seem to save the resolution to Xorg
<scivi> k run it in root mode
<garhol> Wubuntu: once you are using the proprietoty driver then nvidia-settings should be available
<iceroot> Wubuntu: that is not part of the card
<garhol> Wubuntu: that's correct. that's where it was going wrong with me
<iceroot> Wubuntu: also, on karmic there is not xorg.conf
<Wubuntu> X11?
<garhol> Wubuntu: xorg got removed in 9.10 so there was a bit of a workaround to get nvidia-settings to create the corret file
<lantizia> Hey how do I swap between NTSC/PAL for TV Out?  (no theres no proprietary drivers)
<garhol> Wubuntu: like iceroot said :)
<DBeets> what replaced xorg.conf?
<JrodDCx> lantizia:  let me guess a ATI card ?
<lantizia> It detects my TV and I see it in System | Preferences | Display
<lantizia> JrodDCx, no Intel
<lantizia> It even sends output to my TV and the Fn+CRT/LCD button works
<lantizia> But it's sending NTSC instead of PAL
<brjann> Wubuntu: I don't know if this is your problem, but another user was having similar issues the other day. someone in #gnome told him to   mv ~/.configure/monitors.xml ~/.configure/monitors.xml.bak    and restart gnome
<bitfox> hi
<garhol> Wubuntu: create a blank xorg.conf then the settings can be written in there by the nvidia app.
<garhol> Wubuntu: there isn't one as default but when there is one it gets read (if i am reading back correctly)
<lantizia> Is there meant to be a built in option for configuring TV Out?
<Loren_Semple> Elrox: fixed
<Loren_Semple> for some reason
<eXe__^> hwllo..
<cyberbluntz> hi
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, ??? what did it?
<brjann> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, please share?
<Loren_Semple> I did the recovery mode (option 2 boot from grub)
<Loren_Semple> then it came to a menu which offered to update grub, fix broken packages, free up disk space
<eXe__^> can anyone help me install ubuntu? plz.. im a fast learner
<eXe__^> its textmode
<Loren_Semple> fixing broken packages and updating grub seemed to fix it
<eXe__^> no fuXXng liveshit
<cyberbluntz> hey you guys want to talk about conficker?
<jcrump40> Enter text here...anyone here have issues accepting user license when installing world of warcraft?
<faileas> hmm. if karmic has upstart, why dosen't it have an init dir, and scripts there?
<bitfox> @garhol: i had a similar problem last week... but xorg.conf file cannot be write by local user... You must be root in order to do that operation
<bitfox> @garhol: sudo nvidia-settings
<bitfox> @garhol: ok?
<cyberbluntz> jcrump40, your going to have to check the technical support at www.worldofwarcraft.com
<Wubuntu> Karmic 9.10 doesn't use "xorg",...or doesn't have a xorg.config file after installation?
<bitfox> I have a little problem with notifications icon in karmic
<Typos_King> Wubuntu:   no but you can give it one
<jcrump40> thanks for the information
<Wubuntu> how do i create a black xorg file?
<Wubuntu> *how do i create a BLANK xorg.conf?
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: save an old copy of xorg.conf file
<garhol> Bitfox: yup Wubuntu: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sensae> ikonia: You still around? I got my RAID rebuilt, did that pastebin of my mdadm.conf look fine? Do I just need to add 1 to the device lines?
<iceroot> Wubuntu: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: I created a backup copy of my xorg.conf file
<Typos_King> Wubuntu:   yes, a blank one, and then you can add stuff
<zondo> test
<brjann> !hi | zondo
<ubottu> zondo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zondo> brjann: ty
<JrodDCx> brjann:  you love making the bot  talk huh ?  hahah its fun!
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: After, I launched my nvidia-settings through sudo, after I selected various options I saved and the nvidia tool create all stuff in xorg.conf
<compuman> !host
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: ok?
<brjann> JrodDCx: no sense in repeating myself, that's what it's for :)
<Random832> is there a list of all the things ubottu knows?
<Elrox> Loren_Semple, i found that updating grub does fix the issue, but does not explain how it got foobar'd in the first place... that would be great info
<brjann> Random832: yes, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to see what's inside a .tar.gz file from the terminal window?
<cyberbluntz> I thought the term was fubar
<brjann> Flynsarmy: yes, try   tar lf <filename>
<cyberbluntz> effed up beyond all recognition
<garhol> bitfox: sorry, missed that message. yeah, sudo nvidia-settings once the blank xorg is there and it should drop in the correct info
<Flynsarmy> brjann, tar: Semantics of -l option will change in the future releases. Please use --one-file-system option instead. You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<cyberbluntz> umm no
<iceroot> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cyberbluntz> gksudo *
<eXe__^> whats the first 5 steps to install ubuntu in textmode?
<Wubuntu> does it make a difference whether you open the nvidia settings manager through terminal(sud)  or opening the program through system, etc?
<bitfox> why does notifications pop-up appear under the right corner under the watch with any blank space?
<eXe__^> help me out here.. im a quick learner
<brjann> Flynsarmy: oh my. one second :)
<iceroot> eXe__^: ?
<getenv> n
<iceroot> eXe__^: look at the display?
<Craig_Dem> eXe__^: Google will have lots of guides.
<brjann> Flynsarmy: oops, sorry, typo. tar tf <filename>
<getenv> chat
<bloom> hi
<Flynsarmy> brjann, perfect, thanks :)
<cyberbluntz> hi
<brjann> Flynsarmy: you're welcome :)
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: sudo allow you to launch nvidia panel with root privileges so the xorg.conf file can be easily modified
<adamf> hey, everyone. been a while since i last used ubuntu. i'm thinking about putting it on my old laptop (hp pavillion with an ati video card), dual booted with windows 7. is this pretty easy to do?
<arf`> here the problem: with xubuntu hardy on a dell laptop with fglrx driver and 2.6.32 kernel, the monitor's power saving doesn't work anymore after a while
<cyberbluntz> I dont think there is supposed to be a difference between running the gksudo at the terminal or running the xserver?
<brjann> bitfox, Wubuntu: if you're launching a graphical program, you should really use gksu
<garhol> Wubuntu: as bitfox says. i don't rightly remember how i got mine to stay there but I think I used gksudo the first time.
<GeekSquid> cyberbluntz: there is ... read the psychocats link I gave you
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: I tried to launch it as normal user from system panel-> admin... but nvidia-setting was not able to save configuration in xorg.conf
<Satoru-san> You can just use CFLAGS="-march=native"
<Satoru-san> oops wrong channel
<Wubuntu> sudo nvidia-settings-manager?
<JrodDCx> Wubuntu:  Yes
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: I use: $sudo nvidia-settings
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: It works for me
<sensae> Doing an fdisk /dev/sdb shows one partition, ext4. But /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist.
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: I'm able to select options and save them in xorg.conf file
<Typos_King> cyberbluntz:    wha?
<danny_> does anyone know with the sort command what option would I use if I'm looking to sort processes by max to min usage?
<JrodDCx> sensae:  I would trying useing Gparted so you can see ewveything better !
<parolang> Question...does Ubuntu have easy support for nouveau driver for video?
<walidx> hello
<walidx> possible to ssh over an http proxy using proxychains or would i need to use a socks proxy?
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: I'm sorry.. but i must be off now... bye bye
<JrodDCx> parolang:  Not in 9.10 it's coming in the next edtion , i owuld use the real driver anyway :)
<Wubuntu> thankyou,...this time the save worked
<bitfox> bye
<JrodDCx> bye...
<Wubuntu> bye bitfox,...and thanks again
<Typos_King> danny_     ..... sort processes..... you mean from a text dump?
<parolang> JrodDCx: I'm having problems with the proprietary driver on Debian stable.
<Wubuntu> thanks to all of you for your help
<Typos_King> danny_   if you're just looking for a quickie.... try maybe 'qps' is a visual process manager, and you can sort by clicking on the provided colunmn tab
<sensae> Looks like the superblock for the partition is gone - how do I repair the superblock without losing the partition?
<JrodDCx> parolang:  9.10 is a bit diffrent then debian stable i think
<JrodDCx> they fixed and broke some things
<garhol> Wubuntu: congrats :)
<parolang> JrodDCx: Okay...I'm burning the CD now, so hoping for the best :)
<Guest14343> hi, i have a question, I have a intel integrated video card and i'm trying to fix the driver, but there is no xorg.conf!! where is it? or how can i generate one?
<garhol> Guest14343: xorg.conf is no longet there in 9.10. create a blank one with sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Maletor> How could I set up Ubuntu as a SIP server (for VOIP phones)?
<JrodDCx> parolang:  Good luck , if worst comes to worst you can install newer drivers too :) (From nvidia)
<bitsmart> hi folks I am trying to get MPD set up, and when I go to create the db I get this error: listen: Failed to listen on localhost (line 69): Address already in use. is this a conflict in /etc/hosts or something?
<danny_> well I'm creating a shell script that needs to display the top processes by sorting them from max to min usage...
<mimi1> ciao
<bitfox> @Wubuntu: You're welcome!
<arf`> here the problem: with xubuntu hardy on a dell laptop with fglrx driver and 2.6.32 kernel, the monitor's power saving doesn't work anymore after a while, and I can't find any reason. After booting, it works for a time (if I stop using the computer for 10mn, themonitor goes to sleep), and at a moment it doesn't work anymore (even if I force the screensaver, no more sleeping). I can't find anything in any log relating to power saving, nor find what could make
<bitfox> bye bye
<mimi1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest14343> garhol: and can I add only a the lines with the stuff i want to get configured, or does it have a full configuration file?
<NewWorld> arf`:  Is it only the monitor switching off or suspend aswell?
<garhol> Guest14343: try sudo Xorg -configure  that should make an initial config for you I think.
<Jeangleur> i need help with my webcam and gspca
<Guest14343> ok thanks
<Maletor> How could I set up Ubuntu as a SIP server (for VOIP phones)?
<mylisto2> I'm curious to know if there is a good flash authoring tool for Ubuntu?
<arf`> NewWorld: suspend (I didn't try to switch off as it is a laptop)
<GeekSquid> mylisto2: nope... Adobe has the monopoly
<JrodDCx> true
<archboxman> http://imagebin.org/86912 conky awesome :)
<mylisto2> really?
<NewWorld> arf`:  Suspend aswell? YOu didn't answer the question properly :P
<bitsmart> hi folks I am trying to get MPD set up, and when I go to create the db I get this error: listen: Failed to listen on localhost (line 69): Address already in use. is this a conflict in /etc/hosts or something?
<Jeangleur> everytime I use my webcam (skype, cheese), it wouldn't work properly and the message is "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffff"
<Jeangleur> what can I do?
<arf`> I tried to relaunch the screensaver, as well as the xfce-power-manager
<danny_> ps -eo user,pid,ppid,%mem,fname | sort ?? | head -5
<arf`> NewWorld: suspend aswell?
<mylisto2> jeangleur: did it ever work?
<NewWorld> arf`:  Can you answer my question directly and in a valid format? lol
<arf`> NewWorld: I understood "as well", don't know aswell :/
<NewWorld> arf`:  We are syntactically inflexible xD
<Jeangleur> mylisto2: not on this ubuntu, but yes, I remember like four month ago, it worked
<arthur_1> anyone know how to brows the files on a HTC Hero? here is my dmesg | tail http://pastebin.com/amk01TPT and i followed this page.. http://www.htc.com/us/support/hero-sprint/help/synchronization
<arf`> NewWorld: seems to, but I'm syntactically a french… so
<Jeangleur> mylisto2: didn't use it for long, upgraded,... and now that I need it...
<mylisto2> I remember I had to do some work around on 8.04 to get it to work
<arthur_1> i cant seem to just plug in the hero and brows the files on the sd card...?
<Jeangleur> mylisto2: maybe I should go back to 8.04?
<arthur_1> uname
<Jeangleur> is this possible?
<mylisto2> maybe?
<NewWorld> arf`:  I had that with Ubuntu aswell in GNOME... sometimes the screen switched off sometimes it wouldn't at all... it was really annoying. I switched to KDE sometime later, it uses PowerDevil... and everything worked fine
<arthur_1> Linux hp-desktop 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jeangleur> mylisto2: I just caonnot compile the gspca with its ptch needed... always error "error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory"
<Jeangleur> mylisto2: are you good in this stuff? I am not
<brjann> arf`: if you would prefer, the #ubuntu-fr channel is the official ubuntu support channel in French :) (or #ubuntu-qc if you are Quebecois)
<Jeangleur> mylisto2: but I am sitting since eight hours (no kidding) to try to get it done
<arf`> NewWorld: ok, so aswell is a manager? anyway, I've nothing related to aswell on my computer
<dexley> hi yall
<Jeangleur> mylisto2:  here is the kgspca.err file output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385916/
<GeekSquid> arthur_1: in order to do that you will need to install the Android Dev version for the hero... or install openssh on the hero and connect remotely ... android development environment for linux works as a VM but using the hero as a mass storage device is not possible
<mylisto2> jengleur: I am not good at this stuff as well, sorry
<NewWorld> arf`:  No lol, that was my mistake. You're right it should be 'as well' instead.
<arf`> brjann: yeah, I'm on too, but there a far less competence than here actually, especially at this time (night for us)
<arf`> NewWorld: uh, ok, let's have fun ;)
<brjann> arf`: no problem, just wanted to make sure you were aware :)
<dexley> i am in trouble ppl. no video is workin for me! even vlc , image is only in One third of the screen and no color! help! i am lost! :)
<dexley> the rest of the screen is black!
<hipitihop> if I have a machine which allows ssh access, but my router also port forwards some voip related ports, namely 5060 and 10000-20000 then I want to secure this machine a litlle more.. is it possible to restrict ssh to my internal network ? or is that not enough from a security pov
<NewWorld> dexley:  Have you used Mplayer or xine engines?
<dexley> yes NewWorld
<dexley> :(
<mylisto2> jengleur: just stay in this channel, I'm sure someone can help you
<brjann> hipitihop: if your router doesn't forward your ssh port, ssh isn't accessible from outside your LAN
<NewWorld> dexley:  Try to play an ogg video file, they are natively supported. See if it works; that will give us some useful info to work on.
<archboxman> Jeangleur: that may not work in this kernel version when it says floating point fails ... it will not install because it was not meant for this kernel..
<arf`> dexley: it smells like dri problem, but unsure
<shadows090> is anyone familiar with java? I'm trying to run a very simple "hello world" and am getting a weird error
<hipitihop> brjann, indeed.... any other precautions I should take since those ports are technically open ?
<Jeangleur> archboxman: so what can I do?
<NewWorld> shadows090:  ubuntu related?
<shadows090> NewWorld yes
<dexley> okay NewWorld i try it in a sec!
<archboxman> Jeangleur: sorry I just woke up... so give the basics of your problem
<NewWorld> shadows090:  Put on pastebin, I know a little java lol
<rastasean> hello geniuses. i'm trying to get FTP working in ubuntu. the connection is active, the port is active, but anonymous cannot upload filezilla on windows reports its because permission denied. any assistance?
<danny_> hey Typos_King the one line in my script looks like this....ps -eo user,pid,ppid,%mem,fname | sort ??? |  head -5
<shadows090> well, i'm in Ubuntu, i'm not sure if the particular error is ubuntu related. what do you mean put on pastebin?
<Jeangleur> archboxman: is there any way I can make my cam work? it should be working in karmic out of the box. it is logitec E2500 quickcam
<Jeangleur> but it somehow doesn't
<NewWorld> shadows090:  Post the relevant code and error onto pastebin.com and send the link for that post.
<Jeangleur> archboxman: I tried ubuntu-ive-usb, all the same
<tweiseman> what are the terminal commands to manually connect to internet via ethernet?
<hipitihop> is there a linux security channel ?
<archboxman> Jeangleur: most of the logistic cames need to have the driver compiled...
<NewWorld> rastasean:  Is the FTP server on Ubuntu or windows? Are you uploading or downloading from the server?
<danny_> I just don't know how to sort the processes from max to min usage using the sort command...
<Jeangleur> archboxman: what can I do?
<zenwryly> Is there a way to configure karmic to keep building packages for Python 2.5?
<zenwryly> err
<zenwryly> Is there a way to configure karmic to keep building packages for Python 2.4?
<brjann> hipitihop: if your voip application is running, those ports will connect to it. if the voip application isn't running, those ports will appear closed. so you should be fine
<NewWorld> danny_:  the command ps can sort by CPU usage
<archboxman> Jeangleur: most of the logistic Camereas need the drive compiled they don't make a debian driver....
<archboxman> sorry Waking up ....
<NewWorld> tweiseman:  Google for a tutorial. I'm sure there are plenty.
<shadows090> NewWorld. pastebin is http://pastebin.com/VGq9EzZF
<Jeangleur> archboxman:  no problem. I am online since ten hours trying to get it done. will go to bed soon
<brjann> !google > NewWorld
<ubottu> NewWorld, please see my private message
<Jeangleur> archboxman:  do you have any idea?
<Jeangleur> archboxman: how can I compile it?
<hipitihop> brjann, thanks.... so really the only thing I should consider is I am also running a wireless network here and booth wired machines and wirless machines are on same network (arguably should have seperate but a bit hard at the moment) , so I should probably restrict which machines are allowed to log into others
<archboxman> Jeangleur: yes you need to try to backport the camera....
<Jeangleur> archboxman: how is that?
<shadows090> NewWorld, the confusion is that i cannot run it when i'm in the directory. only when i'm in another directory.
 * shadows090 is confused
<dexley> NewWorld the sound is workin great but not videos! i can listen sounds correctly
<manas> how to open pidgen?
<archboxman> Jeangleur: hold up... need coffee.. give me the model??
<shadows090> manas: pidgen should be in applications-> internet
<NewWorld> shadows090:  That is weird... I don't know why. Sorry.
<Jeangleur> archboxman: Quickcam E2500
<shadows090> NewWorld, not a problem. thanks for taking a few to look into it
<manas> shadows: i dont find it there
<archboxman> Jeangleur: run this command first lsusb does it see the camera!!
<Jeangleur>  archboxman: id 046d:089d
<brjann> hipitihop: you could lock ssh down further if you wanted to. you might take a look at tcpwrappers: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/02/network-security-with-tcpwrappers-hostsallow-and-hostsdeny/
<NewWorld> dexley:  Is there anything you changed recently that you think could have affected this?
<shadows090> manas: you could run reinstall via synaptics packet manager under system.  i know it sounds like an extra step but it works for me
<Jeangleur> archboxman:hey, I am on this since ten hours (no kidding) of course it does find it
<shadows090> Manas: just uninstall, apply, install, and apply
<Jeangleur> archboxman: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.
<manas> shadows: uninstall what?
<hipitihop> brjann, thanks very much, will read up
<Jeangleur> archboxman: ;-)
<archboxman> Jeangleur: slow down I see you..
<brjann> hipitihop: for example, I forward ssh through my router, but I've set up /etc/hosts.allow to only allow connections from my local network and my network at work
<archboxman> Jeangleur: here is a website follow along
<archboxman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043579
<shadows090> uninstall pidgeon if it's not showing up under the applications menu. do you have it installed already? or no?
<NewWorld> manas:  Accessories > Terminal > Type in 'pidgin'
<brjann> hipitihop: you're welcome, good luck :)
<archboxman> Jeangleur: tell me what is different about your attempt to install??
<shadows090> pidgin* oops :-/ lol
<hipitihop> brjann, I see.. is it posisble to do based on MAC
<Typos_King> danny_    ->   ps -eo user,pid,ppid,%mem,fname | sort -k 4;   thereabouts
<brjann> hipitihop: hm, I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's based solely on IP addresses/subnets.
<Jeangleur> archboxman: that when I go trying sudo ./gspca_build, the kgspca.err (the error file) says http://paste.ubuntu.com/385916/
<hipitihop> brjann, ok, thanks I'll readup and go from there. cheers
<archboxman> Jeangleur: did you remove the old gspca module because it will conflict with the module...
<Jeangleur> archboxman: good idea. how do I do it?
<archboxman> Jeangleur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043579
 * G-Bleezy slaps JustChilN around a bit with a large trout
<NewWorld> Jeangleur:  rmmod <module name> is an option
<archboxman> Jeangleur: sudo rmmod gspca
 * JustChilN Pimp Slaps G-Bleezy
<dexley> NewWorld: i dont know :( but: Mplayer cant be opend code:127 | No video playin with Gnomeplayer and KmPlayer | Only  DragonPlayer actually helps me out and is working good!
<JustChilN> is it normal for the ubuntu install to freeze awhile when getting to the partition part?
<futurama140> Where does one go to discuss hacking hardware such as usb drives, other input peripherals, random electronics
<ae86-drifter> i am trying to unmount a remote folder, i keep getting umount: device is busy. using fusermount
<NewWorld> dexley:  If kaffeine will work fine like DragonPlayer then you know that the xine engine works good. And it must be a problem with the other engines.
<progre55> hi people! I've installed eucaliptus.. but with wrong configs.. how do I remove it and re-install so that it asks to configure it again? a simple remove does not remove the configs..
<dexley> NewWorld: the other engines?
<progre55> I mean, remove by apt*
<shadows090> ae86: fuser -m /dev/sda1 (or whichever the device is) and it should show ou the process keeping it busy
<JustChilN> oops closed the room
<dexley> progre55: how about going in the synaptic and remove it utterly and download the .deb again?
<sensae> I have files in an ext4 partition, but for some reason the partition table is messed up and it won't mount - I need to get the files off this partition, help?
<NewWorld> dexley:  The playback engine used by the application. Kaffine, D Player use xine. VLC uses it's own. gmplayer, smplayer, kmplayer use mplayer.
<shadows090> sensae: What error do you get?
<dexley> NewWorld: u rock
<sensae> shadows090: Device or mount point busy, I believe
<RedXIII> hey I'm having a problem getting ubuntu to install. I burned a copy of the 9.10 dvd and attempted to install it. Went through all the setup screens in text-mode installation and after it automatically restarted all I have is a blinking cursor in the top left corner
<RedXIII> ran the check disc for errors and compared the checksum on the iso file
<NewWorld> dexley:  lol I don't think we fixed anything :/
<sensae> shadows090: fdisk shows one linux partition, but in dev it shows up as sdc, sdc1 doesn't exist.
<progre55> dexley: it's on a server.. no graphics available..
<arthur_1> sensae sudo touch /forcefsck
<arthur_1> maybe?
<arthur_1> then reboot
<dexley> NewWorld: lol not yet but i learn sum'in!
<Typos_King> progre55:   sudo dpkg --purge PACKAGENAME;
<dexley> and i love learnin lolz
<emergion> Hey all, is there any news on when an official Firefox 3.6 package will be available ? Has anyone used the PPA version and what did people think about it
<NewWorld> sensae:  DON'T attempt to fix any filesystem errors before recovering what you can from the volume. I did this and lost a lot of stuff.
<progre55> Typos_King: cool, let me try, thanks man
<NewWorld> dexley:  So try kaffeine to see if it plays properly :)
<sensae> NewWorld: What would you suggest? I'm just trying to get it to mount so I can move files off the volume and wipe it completely
<Dr_Willis> emergion: Theres proberly not going to be an official 3.6 - if you want it. Use the ppa - I use the 'stable' ppa
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    ... did you say you finished installing it, or isn't showing up grub? or?
<Dr_Willis> emergion:  i imagine most people are using the 'stable' ppa. or the 'daily build' ppa
<dexley> NewWorld: kaffeine is askin for demux plugin; im about to give it to him!
<Typos_King> heheh
<AMAG> Hello, you might remember me from famous questions like "how do I make a USB install disk" or "my power supply caught on fire Friday and my computer is all f-ed up!"  :D
<RedXIII> Typos_King: I walked away from my computer while it was installing, but I saw it restart itself
<NewWorld> sensae:  Mine couldn't mount aswell... there is an application called R-Linux which allowed me to recover all that I could.
<shadows090> sensae: what is the device name you are trying to mount?
<emergion> Dr_Willis, where can I get that from ? Why no official 3.6?
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    .so... .you get to a Grub screen?
<RedXIII> I assume it finished installing, now all I have on the screen is a blinking cursor and all inputs are unresponsive
<NitaiPal> i have some questions
<sensae> NewWorld: can I apt-get it?
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    reboot then... to see if you get to a Grub screen
<sensae> shadows090: Well, sdc
<RedXIII> Grub screen would be the ubuntu loading screen? Just shows black
<NewWorld> sensae:  It runs under Windows heh :/
<LavaEagle> I need to run install.sh, and "sh install.sh" is not working because of a syntax error.  I am running Linux Mint Helena
<RedXIII> Hard disk busy light blinks for a little then blinking cursor
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    grub meaning, a menu listing choices to boot from
<RedXIII> nothing like that
<FLOYD|Party> I get a black screen whenever ubuntu starts up.  I had installed Nvidia's driver, and i had stopped x using "sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop".  Any ideas?
<kassah> who do I talk to about getting my name changed in the ubuntu wiki? (marriage has changed it)
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    reboot then... to see if you get to a Grub screen
<NewWorld> LavaEagle:  What is the syntax error?
<NitaiPal> i want to switch from the 64 bit architecture to 32 bit one (the latest version of ubuntu that i just downloaded) because 64 bit just isn't worth the trouble and i want my computer to work smoothly without the probs which i can perhaps solve but don't have the time to solve ... thanks for answering my question
<LavaEagle> jahplayer-ubuntu-dapper-x86.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Typos_King> kassah:    ubuntu-vicars   j/k ^_^
<RedXIII> Typos_King: No Grub screen. Goes from BIOS screen to blinking cursor
<LavaEagle> @NitaiPal:  Format, Install Ta da!
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, but i don't want to lose my files
<mylisto2> where do you add signed gpg keys?
<mylisto2> such as
<NitaiPal> and i don't have ne thing to back up everything
<RedXIII> Harddisk light blinks then cursor comes up
<mylisto2> wget -q http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/cairo-dock.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<mylisto2> ?
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    .. then.. hehe... I'd assume the install didn't go through?
<RedXIII> I wasn't prompted for any errors during installation
<RedXIII> disc check ran with no errors and checksum was equal
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    but you never saw it end either
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: Look up Ubuntu One, SkyDrive (By MSN)  those places you upload your files to, however the max upload is 2 - 2.5 gigs
<RedXIII> I would have imagined a big red box saying "FAIL" with some sort of error and wait for input
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, i have like over 50 gigs
<Dr_Willis> emergion:  ubuntu dosent do 'rolling updates' updates are just for security issues. Not just new versions.  Theres numerous sites that guide on setting up the PPAs for firefox
<cafree> Can someone recommend a software tool for managing raw files ON the camera?  gthumb doesn't even see them and with f-spot I can only copy them, not delete them.
<RedXIII> I set up the user account and everything, should I just reinstall?
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle,  is there no way to change it without having to worry bout my files .. like how it happens with upgrade
<shadows090> sensae, what is the output of fdisk -l (small L)?
<histo> RedXIII: did it copy all the files and everything?
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    the installation almost at the end.. may ask for user input
<LavaEagle> @NitaiPal:  Oh yes actually,  how big is your harddrive?
<wirechief> RedXIII: anything plugged into usb (shouldnt matter..but)
<danny_> k thanks guys for the help
<Typos_King> RedXIII:    sooooo.... we dunno whatever happened after ubiquity finished, if it did
<Pengyduckwin> Is there a way to revert to legacy grub after trying to install grub2? (using old version)
<RedXIII> Nothing in the USBs. Just got PS2 mouse/keyboard, power, and an ethernet
<RedXIII> and of course monitor
<histo> RedXIII: you can always boot to the installtation cd and take a look at the drive atleast install grub
<BayArea> would anyone be willing to help a newb understand why the Intel PRO1000 card shows up on lspci, but cant connect to the internet?
<Maletor> Radeon HD 5770
<RedXIII> I tried the "rescue this system" option on the disc but I'm not sure what to do
<histo> RedXIII: is it a live cd?
<RedXIII> haven't really worked with linux too indepth except on a dedicated debian server
<Maletor> How do I get my ubuntu box to run an SIP server so that I can use VOIP?
<donvito> hello guys my video webcam is work everywere but not in skype how is it posible
<RedXIII> histo: I assume so, I just downloaded the x86 DVD from the site
<histo> RedXIII: did you install from the GUI in X
<FLOYD|Party> I've been trying to get ubuntu going all day.  I feel like going to the store and giving MicroShit/MicroShaft more money for Win 7 since my RC is out of time.  I get a black screen whenever ubuntu starts up.  I had installed Nvidia's driver, and i had stopped x using "sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop".  Any ideas?
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, like 120
<histo> RedXIII: okay boot it back up select Try Ubuntu from the menu
<RedXIII> nope, installed from the text-mode installer. I thought it would be faster.
<histo> RedXIII: yea so you downloaded the alternate iso?
<histo> !grub | RedXIII
<ubottu> RedXIII: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, actually , 250 to be exact
<histo> RedXIII: I would check the media first then follow those instructons for fixing grub
<shadows090> FLOYD, i would suggest checking the md5sum
<sensae> shadows090: I just took a really really risky move and fixed it. I did an fdisk /dev/sdb and rewrote the partition table, I got it to mount.
<histo> RedXIII: by media I mean do a check of the install disc
<shadows090> sensae: very bold lol. well done
<donvito> hello guys my video webcam is work everywere but not in skype how is it posible
<RedXIII> I already ran a check on the ISO and ran the install disc for defects before installing
<Scarra3> Im trying to setup eclipse so that I can program in java so I installed eclipse and openjdk but when I tryed to compile a program it didn't compile
<RedXIII> I'll try the restore grub thing now I spose.
<histo> RedXIII: then I would try to follow the instructions from ubottu for installing grub
<shadows090> Scarra3: what was the error?
<histo> RedXIII: that or a reinstall and make sure its not hanging. After the files are copied you have ot enter user information etc...
<sensae> shadows090: I believe mdadm recognized it as a raid device and ate it's superblock
<histo> RedXIII: did it prompt you for that?
<RedXIII> it prompted for user information
<shadows090> sensae: well i'm glad you got it figured out. i wouldn't have thought to point you in that direction
<Scarra3> shadow090 no error it just wouln't compile it said it cant find the java compiler
<shadows090> Scarra: are you doing it through the terminal? or are you running through the eclipse IDE?
<histo> RedXIII: and you told it to reboot?
<histo> RedXIII: removed the cd and hit enter?
<RedXIII> It automatically rebooted
<RedXIII> oh.. didn't prompt me to hit enter
<RedXIII> should I assume the install hit an error?
<m0in> hey
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: 1. Restart your computer with Ubuntu 32bit.  2. Under Administration select partition editor(manager).  3.  Create a 50gig partition(or however much you need) 4. Copy the files you want onto that partition.  5. Install Ubuntu 32bit.  6. select the large partition where Ubuntu 64bit was and install there
<Inconis>   your are qikly...
<histo> RedXIII: Nah it should tell you to remove the cd and press enter I thought.  Did you take the install disk out?
<ARC0112358> Ubuntu noob needs help with SSH
<aKoN-MaN> Hi Guys
<Inconis>  yum SHH
<Scarra3> Eclipse IDE Shadow090
<donvito> hello guys my video webcam is work everywere but not in skype how is it posible
<RedXIII> Actually a wierd thing happened to my computer now that I think about it.
<donvito> hello guys my video webcam is work everywere but not in skype how is it posible
<NewWorld> Hi aKoN-MaN
<xangua> ARC0112358: then go to the suport channel
<aKoN-MaN> how do i fix this? 5.0G  5.0G     0 100% /
<AllHail> Hey
<m0in> 1 question
<RedXIII> I assume it shut down. I was given a blank screen with nothing on it but the computer light was flashing like it went into sleep mode
<NewWorld> !patience > donvito
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: after you are done installing grab the files from that partition, then put the live cd in again and delete that partition and join it with your Primary disk, or leave it for backups.
<ubottu> donvito, please see my private message
<m0in> how do you get the original login screen
<m0in> back
<histo> !home | NitaiPal
<ubottu> NitaiPal: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<RedXIII> wouldn't respond to me holding the power button, so I unplugged it. Had to wait 30 seconds before it would turn back on
<shadows090> scarra: do you have java runtime installed?
<histo> NitaiPal: all you ahve to do is put your /home in a seperate partition then you can reinstall / or change distros and all your files will be saved.
<histo> RedXIII: ? sounds like you might be having other issues.
<shadows090> scarra: you can check by typing in "java -v" or "java -version" (one or the other) in the term
<NitaiPal> lemme read all of that one sec
<RedXIII> Yeah. I guess so. Can't imagine what it is though.
<Scarra3> Ok thx shadows090
<Dan_E> how do i get all 3d effects in ubuntu 9.10
<RedXIII> I'll try reinstalling the OS.
<histo> Dan_E: System > Preferences > Appearence
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: basically what i said
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  install proper 3d video card drivers and play with the compiz settings tools till your eyes explode
<Dan_E> k
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ARC0112358> Ubuntu noob needs help with SSH
<Dan_E> ty
<histo> !ask | ARC0112358
<ubottu> ARC0112358: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadows090> Dan: what ubotto said if you're looking for the 3d cube and stuff
<LavaEagle> How do I run .sh scripts? | michael@Caesar ~ $ sh jahplayer-ubuntu-dapper-x86.sh
<LavaEagle> jahplayer-ubuntu-dapper-x86.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Dr_Willis> ARC0112358:  ask a more specific question
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Pengyduckwin> Is plymouth already in 10.4 alpha?
<Dr_Willis> LavaEagle:  try 'bash whatever.sh'
<Dr_Willis> Pengyduckwin:  ive herd it is.
<ARC0112358> How do I add keys from SSH server to my client?
<shadows090> LavaEagle: You should be able to make a file, type in the terminal commands and save as *.sh
<histo> Pengyduckwin: yes that is in #ubuntu+1
<ARC0112358> I am struggling hard to be more specific
<histo> ARC0112358: well you can type yes when you connect and they will be saved
<Dr_Willis> ARC0112358:  theres books  written on SSH and its ussage and key management. :) i rarely do much key menagement. other then use the ssh-copy-id tool
<LavaEagle> shadows090: The terminal said that because I am not on a 32 bit OS that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Shadows: the file extension doesn't mean much
<m0in> how to do you change your login screen
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle,  i only have 20 gig of free space
<histo> ssh > ARC0112358
<dexley> NewWorld: i thank you ! :-) problem solved!
<histo> m0in: System > Admin > Login
<LavaEagle> shadows090: this script only applies to Ubuntu 6.06 x86 32 bit platforms.
<Dr_Willis> LavaEagle:  if its a 32bit program.. then you are stuck.
<LavaEagle> that means it's my script right?
<ARC0112358> All I am trying to do is auitomate unison or something and want to avoid passwords
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, is that enough to install a new version of ubutnutu 32 bit with no problems
<Dr_Willis> LavaEagle:  the installer works only on 32bit sustems it seems
<histo> ARC0112358: that page should explain from ubottu
<aKoN-MaN> rootfs                5.0G  5.0G     0 100% /
<aKoN-MaN> how do i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Many programs have 32 and 64bit versions these days
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: you can use ia32libs but you will need to manually put 32bit libs in the lib32 folder
<NewWorld> dexley:  I don't see how :/ You still can't use the other playback engines :(
<mattgyver> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: sudo apt-get clean
<Dr_Willis> aKoN-MaN:  Delete stuff you dont need.  5gb for / is rather small.
<histo> ARC0112358: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: uninstall unnecessary kernels too
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: Yeah that will be fien
<Dr_Willis> aKoN-MaN:  'sudo apt-get autoremove ' may free up some space also
<LavaEagle> as a temp install
<dexley> NewWorld:but for now i can use caffeine to watch my movie! i will try to fixe the other engines next time or re-install them again!
<aKoN-MaN> 0 removed lol
<tarehart> hey, I've got a jitter problem with my touchpad
<dexley> Kaffeine*
<arand> aKoN-MaN: also uninstalling old kernels (make sure they're not the one's in use!) might free some space.
<m0in> histo: look at the pm i send you
<tarehart> can anybody help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man; once you get some free space install bleachbit
<LavaEagle> !help | tarehart
<ubottu> tarehart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ARC0112358> thanks
<aKoN-MaN> what will that do?
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip: if you can reference a tutorial that would be nice, but I am googling that right now
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: bleachbit can free space from caches and temp files
<n4cht> can i ask you guys a question?
 * n4cht grins.
<m0in> histo: i am looking for a theme-like customization
<shadows090> lol
<LavaEagle> Hahah
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: tutorial for what?
<xguru> n4cht: just ask
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, the main reason i'm doing this is because my cpu Fan is too loud
<LavaEagle> Installing the 32lib
<m0in> histo: or revert it to orig. screen
<histo> m0in: yeah thats in there.
<aKoN-MaN> sweet
<aKoN-MaN> ty
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: what about the other problems you were experiencing?  i was recently on it that very OS and didn't have any trouble
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle,  i have a inspiron 530
<n4cht> i'm getting a new cpu fan/heatsink combo that looks like a wicked turbine, once i buy my danger den torture bench.
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: you will install the app. When it moans about deps you will need to download the 32bit deb, extract it, then place the .so file in /usr/lib32
<histo> m0in: you can get new themes from gnome-look.org as well
<NitaiPal> LavaEagle, youtube works on and off and i have to somestimes switch between browsers and stuff
<garhol> tarehart: what is the problem with jitter?
<m0in> histo: thanks, i will look
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: uname -a ,will show the running kernel
<Dr_Willis> m0in:  for the gdm in 9.10 theres a tool called Epidermis that can install alternative themes for it.  Also some tools I got listed at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/gdm2  (i think)
<Red_HamsterX> n4cht, Zalmans are nice, but what's that got to do with Ubuntu?
<newclimb> there is anyway to work with touchscreen in a laptop toshiba running ubuntu
<tarehart> the cursor shakes a few pixels back and forth when my finger is still
<n4cht> Red_HamsterX: NitaiPal was talking about having a cpu fan that's too loud.
<histo> LavaEagle: NitaiPal they have 64bit flash now if thats what you guys are talking about.
<Dr_Willis> newclimb:  ive seen linux laptops with touchscreens befor. But never owned one.
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: dpkg -l | grep linux-image ,will list the installed kernels. Remove the ones that AREN'T the one you are running
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: histo is right
<histo> newclimb: shouldn't matter what type of computer the touchscreen is on
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,to remove the modules and fluff
<tarehart> I found a website that suggested that the driver might not be averaging the input like it should
<n4cht> Red_HamsterX: also... i didn't realize this isn't OT... lol.  new irssi theme and i forgot to add channel name to statusbar.
<LavaEagle> NitaiPal: but if your cpu is unable to handle the OS definately drop down and you have a far better time.
<histo> LavaEagle: NitaiPal I've run 64bit for a long time everything works in it that I've ever used.
<n4cht> i thought there was an awful lot of unfamiliar nicks.  lol
<newclimb> histo: toshiba satelite u505
<ActionParsnip> Akon-man: you can also use deborphan to remove orphaned packages to gain more space
<histo> NitaiPal: What are you trying to do?
<LavaEagle> histo: He is on an Inprion 540
<aKoN-MaN> ok will give will try it out tyvm
<histo> LavaEagle: and what was the question?
<Scunizi> I have a xbox 360 dvd in my drive.. and can't mount it even with sudo mount /dev/dvdrw /media/cdrom0 .. How do I do this?
<histo> newclimb: let me check something
<garhol> tarehart: weird. no movement when your not holding a finger on the pad?
<tarehart> garhol: that's correct
<LavaEagle> histo: He wants to go from 64 bit Karmic to 32bitKarmic and backup 50 gigs with out an external drive
<ActionParsnip> Should have a backup anyway
<histo> NitaiPal: I would create a seperate home partition. Like I explained. Why would you switch from 64bit to 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> No backup == data is disposable
<tarehart> garhol: and it was fine on 8.04 and windows 7
<NitaiPal> histo, im kinda fed up with 64 bit, about havin to do extra and not having everything working right away... n my CPU fan is always whirring ... even tho my system is pretty new and decent ... Dell inspiron 530 ... so im trynna sorta "downgrade" to 32 bit so as to not have to worry about things not working and stuff
<histo> newclimb: should be recognized by usbtouchscreen at the kernel level
<newclimb> histo: how can i do that?
<LavaEagle> I feel dumb i thought that was an intel processor for some reason
<Dr_Willis> Ive  cant think of any issues ive had with 64bit on my 3 mahines ive been using it on for the last 2+ yers
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: check acpi settings etc. 100% works here for 64bit
<claptrap> Dr_Willis: Same.
<Dr_Willis> ive had MUCH more issues with 'brand new just came out' laptops .. :)
<claptrap> Only problem I ever had was 64-bit Flashplayer.
<garhol> tarehart: thinking, the synaptics touchpad stuff was listed in xorg.conf before but that is gone in 9.10 gimme a mo to look about
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: tried the 64bit native flash?
<histo> NitaiPal: your not really downgrading
<Dr_Willis> linux disrtos seem to take a few months to catch up to the new things in new laptops
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Yeah, that's the one that gave me problems.
<tarehart> garhol: ok, thanks
<histo> newclimb: let me do some more reading hold up
<garhol> tarehart: out of interest, what make of system is it?
<newclimb> histo: all right thanks
<tarehart> asus
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: strange works great here. Different systems I guess
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Well, it works as far as Flash games themselves are concerned. The issues were with a specific site (Kongregate.com)
<histo> newclimb: its a built in touchscreen?
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: It uses a seperate domain server for Chat and website achivements, and for whatever reason, 64 bit flash didn't like to communicate with the java applets.
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: I play cyclomaniac on there. I use flashblock in chromium daily and block all flash except the game
<histo> newclimb: I see there are fan issues with your laptop in ubuntu
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Really now.
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: totally
<histo> newclimb: but i'm not seeing anything regarding a touchscreen on that model
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: also 64bit java using the file at www.java.com
<NitaiPal> histo, what are the major differences between 64 bit and 32 bit anywyas
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: That's... interesting. :E I tried Firefox, Chrome, Opera and Seamonkey to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: nspluginwrapper sucks for me
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: I use chromium from the daily build ppa
<histo> !64bit | NitaiPal
<ubottu> NitaiPal: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<NewWorld> NitaiPal:  Compatibility. Some things don't work on 64 bit that do on 32 bit. 32bit is more compatible and better supported.
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: D'you think I need 64 bit on both sides for it to work correctly, then?
<Dr_Willis> I can only think of One app thats not on 64bit thats on 32. that i would use. :)
<syn-ack> claptrap: nope
<NitaiPal> so why 64 bit NewWorld ? no reason to right?
<garhol> tarehart: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics  then turn down the minspead in there to slow. that should fix it
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Also, are youh having issues with flickering?
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: nspluginwrapper should handle it
<Dr_Willis> 64bit is faster in a great many tasks. and improveing all the time
<garhol> tarehart: sorry, should be minspeed
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: not here
<NewWorld> NitaiPal:  Some argue it's faster at certain tasks, like the professional kind - video editing, number crunching,etc.
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: You on Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: lucid a3 but was identical in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Given the CPU load just to play back some videos with some codecs.. its getting more and more noticeable
<tarehart> garhol: that worked, thanks!
<NitaiPal> NewWorld, nothing to do with better graphics and such right?
<syn-ack> NewWorld: that's because under the right circumstances is is faster
<devdz> hello im new with linux.. which commands to use to know which computers are interacting with any wireless
<GoSox> i'm using KDE, how can i find out how much RAM a system has installed?
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Well, my bit of Googling has said it's been fixed in Lucid. I'm not comfortable enough to touch an alpha, though. :<
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip:  I'm not even able to install it so it can wine about reps.  If I found the source and compiled it?
<ActionParsnip> Devdz: your router will tell you
<garhol> tarehart: splendid :) have fun
<NewWorld> NitaiPal:  I'm not sure about that sorry.
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: the main reason you'd want to use 64 bit over 32 imo is because it natively handles more than 4 gigs of ram
<tarehart> and wow, xorg.conf is really minimal these days
<Dr_Willis> tarehart:  some of my systems have no xorg.conf
<syn-ack> tarehart: Dbus FTW
<garhol> tarehart: yup, been a few people on tonight with nvidia issues andthe lack of xorg has thrown them a bit
<syn-ack> yeah, my systems don't have configs either
<ActionParsnip> lavaeagle: you will need to force install it. If you have ia32-libs installed it will run
<Dr_Willis> NitaiPal:  theres benchmarks on 64 vs 32 - dpending on what you do - you may want 64. I use 64 on all my machines
<administrator_> help
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: is there not a ppa with a 64bit build?
<NitaiPal> Dr_Willis, i just do simple browsing and watching movies and such ... which is better for me?
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: in your case probably 32 bit
<NewWorld> NitaiPal:  I'd say definetly 32bit, don't hassle yourself with 64
<Dr_Willis> NitaiPal:  some video codecs these days can really suck down the cpu.
<NitaiPal> Dr_Willis, so 32 bit wud b better for my CPU?
<Dr_Willis> NitaiPal:  if you got more then 4 gb ram - GO 64  - if You do video reencoding go 64..
<syn-ack> exactly
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip:  No this seems to be 32bit only
<Dr_Willis> If you got a low end cpu/system that can do 64 and watch HD movies.. well it may be a benifit also
<syn-ack> oh yeah
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: you can use pae in 32bit if you have more than 4gb ram
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: pae sucks, compared to native handling
<syn-ack> seriously
<devdz> okay what are the main commands to communicate with a router please i mean to know what the router is doing in a moment
<NitaiPal> ActionParsnip, whats pae?
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: have you checked the ppa seach?
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: it breaks the ram up to allow the kernel to access more ram
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip: how would I go about doing that?  Software/Synaptic ?
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: Honestly dude, imo its merely an ugly hack
<LavaEagle> manager*
<ActionParsnip> !pae | nitaipal
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: it works though
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: if you have the resources to do native 64 bit addressing it's better to just do that instead of using a hack
<syn-ack> again, imo
<claptrap> This is why I lurk in here.
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: true but if 32bit is advantageous to the user otherwise then pae is fine
<ActionParsnip> Imho
<syn-ack> yeah
<NitaiPal> is there a command to find out all the specs of my comp
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<histo> NitaiPal: lshw
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: lshw, lspci etc
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: lspci; cat /proc/cpuinfo | tail -n 20 | grep model
<ActionParsnip> nitaipal: works for single core :)
<LavaEagle> How do I install ia32-libs on i686?
<histo> LavaEagle: you don't have to
<histo> LavaEagle: and i don't think its availbilbe
<NitaiPal> whats a command that will tell me my harddrive size ram and such
<syn-ack> its not
<rampage73> ok anyone got an eee pc t91mt ? wondering if there is working mt driver and where ?
<histo> NitaiPal: lshw
<rampage73> sorry touch screen
<vox> NitaiPal: sudo lshw |more
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: i686 is 32bit
<LavaEagle> My bad
<LavaEagle> wrong numbers
<LavaEagle> But I am 64bir
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606437
<LavaEagle> bit
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: what does uname -a say
<skraps> how many people believe corporate espionage takes place?
<LavaEagle> Linux Caesar 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: your cpu may be 64bit but the OS is 32bit
<LavaEagle> I could have sworn...
<LavaEagle> Grr
<syn-ack> skraps: its not a belief, it DOES happen and two this is not the forum for that discussion
<syn-ack> Linux Neptune 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:18:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: if it was 64bit it would say x86_64 instead of i686
<syn-ack> thats what it would look like LavaEagle
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: like syn-ack says
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip: But then why would it not let me install a 32bit app?
<Puffin> da da da
<syn-ack> LavaEagle: because ia32 libs is already installed on your system, LavaEagle
<skraps> Im living in a motel room, I record a lot of phone conversations, I left my recorder out earlier when I left the room. I went to backup the sdcard, my recordings were missing but the file system wasnt damaged. I
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: what is the output when you try install the app. Use http://pastebin.com
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip:  I installed the Main Edition of Linux Mint I just realized.
<adrian26> Hi, somebody know how to install tv cards in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !mint | lavaeagle
<ubottu> lavaeagle: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: mint isn't supported here
<Dr_Willis> adrian26:  for mine.. I just plug it in.. and install/run whtever tool i want to use it
<Puffin> da da da
<Puffin> xx1234 was a short visitor!
<NitaiPal> heres my specs, please tell me which would be better for me 64 bit or 32 bit ... i only do some minimal computer stuff ... watch movies, browsing, youtube ... i want the least hassle free and compatible computer so i can easily do things ... ALSO its important for me to have a quiet cpu fan cuz my one is extra loud on this 64bit system
<Puffin> 32 bit is winnar
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: how much ram is in the system?
<devdz> what shud I install for virtualization under linux ?
<LavaEagle> ActionParsnip: Even though it's Ubuntu based?
<ActionParsnip> !virtual | devdz
<ubottu> devdz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<NitaiPal> http://pastebin.com/01AK2nrd
<NitaiPal> that's my lshw http://pastebin.com/01AK2nrd
<syn-ack> LavaEagle: just because it's based on ubuntu does NOT make it anymore ubuntu than ubuntu is Debian
<ActionParsnip> Lavaeagle: its not an official canonical release so is not officially supported in the official channel
<Dr_Willis> LavaEagle:  just beause its ubuntu 'based' dosent mean we have the manpower tu support it. expecially when the variants got their own support channels
<adrian26> I've a problem, when I open the program I've an error
<LavaEagle> Ahh sorry about that
<adrian26> can't open /dev/video0
<ActionParsnip> lavaeagle: there are tonnes of ubuntu based systems which are equally not supported
<Dr_Willis> Equal Opurtinity Unsupported. :)
<syn-ack> exactly
<rats> LavaEagle: the folka at irc.spotchat.org  #linuxmint-help will be  more than delighted to help
<syn-ack> we have enough to worry about supporting what, 5 versions or so already
<LavaEagle> Ty I was just on my way there
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: lubuntu soon :)
<syn-ack> ugh
<Dr_Willis> We also have #kubuntu #lubuntu , and what else now? #mythbuntu
<syn-ack> you're crappin me right
<syn-ack> xubuntu
<Puffin> da da da
<ActionParsnip> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<syn-ack> Im there too. :P
<Puffin> We have #urmumubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: its gonna be sweet
<wirechief> Dr_Willis: is there a moblin or remix channel ?
<Dr_Willis> wirechief:  yea i think there is.
<syn-ack> wirechief: /list the server
<Dr_Willis> theres also the #ubuntuone  specilized channel
<syn-ack> there seriously are a ton of #ubuntu channels other than this one
<Puffin> We have #urmumubuntu
<ActionParsnip> You can spawn any channel you like. Just join it
<syn-ack> Obvious Troll is Obvious
<NitaiPal> heres my specs, please tell me which would be better for me 64 bit or 32 bit ... i only do some minimal computer stuff ... watch movies, browsing, youtube ... i want the least hassle free and compatible computer so i can easily do things ... ALSO its important for me to have a quiet cpu fan cuz my one is extra loud on this 64bit system  heres my specs and such http://pastebin.com/01AK2nrd
<Puffin> NitaiPal, 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  and not even very enterainging
<Dr_Willis> enteraining :)
<adrian26> Have problems with my tv card
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis: sadly enough. :/
<Dr_Willis> NitaiPal:  if you  got more then 4 gb ram - go 64 - otherwise  if you dont do much. go 32 if you want. I always go 64 and rarely have any issues
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: that's really not a bad system
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how 'fan speed' is going to be related to the 64/32 bits
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: i'd go 32bit. If all you want is web and chat. 64bit will allow you easier expansion
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: I agree with everything Willis just told you
<syn-ack> and ActionParsnip for that matter
<Dr_Willis> The only 32bit box i got is my Netbook.
<adrian26> Who know how to install tv cards, I've problems with mine
<donvito> why webcam is not working in skype
<donvito> sky linux
<Dr_Willis> !tvtuner
<Dr_Willis> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: look into guides for the dell. There may be guides to control the fan
<kerebrus> How do I find out the network name of my computer?
<ActionParsnip> Kerebrus: hostname
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  you mean for the samba shares?
<kerebrus> yes for samba shares
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: I always use amd as coolnquiet is great in the kernel :)
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  its the hostname. unless you chnge it in the smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  try out the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands
<syn-ack> God I love Pandora
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  also depending on the network setup you might NOT beable to access the machine via name. it may need ip#'s
<NitaiPal> ActionParsnip, can u explain what u just said ... 64 bit is better for my cpu fan?
<syn-ack> NitaiPal: irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> Nitaipal: the number of bits is moot. You need to find guides relating to your system model to see if anyone has found a way to control the fan speed
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: it most certainly does.
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: how so?
<Dr_Willis> If the fan is not spported in teh bios/kernel - then the  64/32 dont matter at all.
<syn-ack> it's more than likely as simple as redirecting something to /proc even
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: I was referring to fan control
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: yes but 32bit/64bit doesn't matter which is what I'm getting at
<syn-ack> And I agreed
<syn-ack> :)
<DocWiggles> quick help with the terminal thing, im new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: cool :D
<syn-ack> <syn-ack> NitaiPal: irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles: sup
<syn-ack> see? :P
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: gotcha :)
<ActionParsnip> !pm | docwiggles
<ubottu> docwiggles: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles: what's you issue?
<dsnyders> Anybody know how to fix this problem with kpovmodeler?  http://imagebin.org/85792
<DocWiggles> the terminal is asking me to locate a specific file and the file is in my desktop
<DocWiggles> what should i type?\
<DocWiggles> i dont know the commands
<tweiseman> hi, i run "rfkill list" on my ubuntu 9.10 machine and it tells me that "Wireless LAN" is "Soft block:no, Hard Block:yes"
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles: $HOME/Desktop is the location then
<tweiseman> how do i remove the hard block?
<DocWiggles> so $HOME/Desktop filename?
<enav> some 1 here know how to get an invitation to java channel?
<DocWiggles> or do i just type $HOME/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles /home/$USER/filename ,then
<syn-ack> enav: /who the channel and ask one of their ops
<Izinucs> If I try to dd a dual layer dvd and it responds with "no medium found" how do I fix this? (dvdrw is a dual layer and dvd is in the drive)
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles: depends if the process wants the folder or the actual file
<DocWiggles> the actual file
<epaduel> Hi all..
<enav> thanks
<epaduel> Anyone here from south america?
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles: then give the filename to
<ActionParsnip> Pt | epaduel
<tweiseman> hi, i run "rfkill list" on my ubuntu 9.10 machine and it tells me that "Wireless LAN" is "Soft block:no, Hard Block:yes"how do i remove the hard block?
<dsnyders> epaduel, I was close to south america once.
<DocWiggles> so $HOME/Desktop/filename?
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<allen> hi
<ActionParsnip> Docwiggles: indeed
<DocWiggles> aite brb
<rothsdad> hey, how to change the encoding to utf8
<wirechief> tweiseman check man rfkill for details on how to use it.
<allen> i'm new to anything more complicated than ubuntu, now i'm on crunchbang :D wrote my first shell script and now i'm wondering about irc commands
<devdz> any important condition i must know before i patch something  ?
<rothsdad> my irc client is pocketirc
<allen> how's that working out for you?
<ActionParsnip> Devdz: if you need the patch then go for it
<ActionParsnip> !patch | devdz
<ubottu> devdz: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Izinucs> rothsdad: that's not one I've heard of .. check out irssi .. lots of docs for that
<allen> !hello | devdz
<ubottu> devdz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<allen> :D that's awesome
<arand> devdz: patch how?
<allen> i'm using irssi now
<allen> how can i get a list of all irc commands?
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<allen> ah
<allen> !irc
<allen> hmm
<allen> !Guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<trism> allen: if you want to play with the bot you can /msg ubottu !command
<allen> oh cool thanks for the tip :D im an IRC newbie
<syn-ack> Why does it always seem that any irc n00bs first habbit is tickling bots? I mean thats the SAME thing I used to do when I started in IRC
<enav> when you say find a channel operator.. you mean here or some website?
<arand> allen: for irssi-specifics, use /help in server window
<cyberbluntz> so we are allowed to play with the bot?
<Izinucs> syn-ack: instant gratification of getting a response
<Dr_Willis> !bot | cyberbluntz
<ubottu> cyberbluntz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ugliefrog> #wine
<syn-ack> Izinucs: haha, Always wondered about that. :P
<dsnyders> !kpovmodeler
<allen> the bot is superfun and a new concept to me since I don't use the IRC much
<roudad> Hey, some of the keys on my netbook just stopped working (down arrow, c, etc), any idea why and how i can fix it?
<arand> cyberbluntz: play in private if you must.
<Dr_Willis> allen:  you can /msg ubottu   and chat all you want
<syn-ack> enav: In that channel.
<enav> syn-ack the problem is ##java  channel is invite only
<aggro> roudad, likely shorted out keys. spill anything on the keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> !register | enav
<ubottu> enav: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<roudad> aggro, no..
<allen> how do i message a speicifc person? is it must /msg <username here>?
<Dr_Willis> enav:  its proberly registered nicks only
<Dr_Willis> allen:  yes.
<Izinucs> allen: yes.. but ask first.. some don't like it..
<dsnyders> What channel do I get help on kpovmodeler display issues?
<cyberbluntz> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<aggro> roudad, are all apps affected?
<roudad> aggro, yes.
<roudad> aggro, its def not software level.. i checked in bios.
<cyberbluntz> is there a way to get him to spit out cmd list?
<roudad> aggro, just wondering if there may be a self-fix
<arand> cyberbluntz: !factoid
<wasutton3_1> does anyone know of a well supported usb agps device?
<aggro> roudad, i gotcha, definitely not software. i would open 'er up and reseat the cable from the keyboard (top case, etc) to the motherboard
<brjann> dsnyders: #kde
<allen> now i'm trying to /msg myself by typing "/msg allen hi" but i don't see any message for me
<roudad> aggro, its a netbook
<dsnyders> brjann, Thanks.   Still struggling with http://imagebin.org/85792
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | wasutton3_1
<ubottu> wasutton3_1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<brjann> dsnyders: I figured :)
<aggro> roudad, it still has a motherboard :)
<roudad> aggro, okay. im off! thanks
<quidnunc> How do I invoke "switch user" from the console?
<allen> ok i'm off too, seeya later thanks for the help
<allen> but how do i exit... /exit?
<roudad> quidnunc su
<enav> i will try to register
<quidnunc> roudad: No. "fast user switching"
<mohadib> is there a channel for ubuntu packagers?
<dsnyders> quidnunc, the console command is su
<quidnunc> mohadib: ubuntu-motu
<mohadib> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mohadib: #ubuntu-devel maybe
<quidnunc> dsnyders: No.
<quidnunc> dsnyders: I want to switch user for the gnome session
<wasutton3_1> ActionParsnip: i already checked there, but there doesnt seem to be any agps device entries
<DJ_HaMsTa> how do i "Next, open the Gnome Configuration Editor: gconf-edito"
<DJ_HaMsTa> ?
<ActionParsnip> Wasutton3_1: do you mean gps?
<dsnyders> quidnunc, Oh.  Sorry.  I thought you said console.
<switchgirl> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0e8d:0002 MediaTek Inc << is that likley to be a phone i have plugged into my pc and if so how to find the mount point for wammu
<quidnunc> dsnyders: I did say console. 'Cause I want to do it from the console
<syn-ack> agps? are you looking to tether to your cell phone or something, wasutton3_1?
<tzeentch> anybody know where I can find a /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?  I broke mine somehow.
<wasutton3_1> ActionParsnip: no, AGPS is a different protocol. AGPS uses triangulation with cellular towers in addition to sattelites (uses less power)
<wasutton3_1> syn-ack: no, im looking to have a seperate card for a roadtrip and such
<syn-ack> it's also a heck of a lot less accurate
<ActionParsnip> Wasutton3_1: ask providers if they support linux. Or check their sites
<eXe__^> what filesystem do you guys prefer on a 2ghz dual core laptop with 4GB Ram?
<eXe__^> ext3?
<wasutton3_1> ActionParsnip: ok, i was just curious if anyone knew
<syn-ack> ext4/LVM
<wasutton3_1> eXe__^: ext4
<ActionParsnip> Exe_^: filesystem isn't governed by cpu speed
<eXe__^> how new is ext4
<eXe__^> im not a *nix guy
<ActionParsnip> Exe_^: the default (ext4) will be fine for you
<eXe__^> never heard of it before
<syn-ack> eXe__^: about a year and half old
<cyberbluntz> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eXe__^> okey
<syn-ack> eXe__^: if exe4 is good enough for google, it's good enough for you. Ask them, They went ahead and hired it's creator
<syn-ack> ext4 ugh
<cyberbluntz> thats pretty weak ubottu
<eXe__^> syn-ack: naa.. .. google dont impress me
<eXe__^> but pussy does
<adrian26> hi, I've problems with my tv card, somebody know how to install one
<eXe__^> thanks for the help guys
<eXe__^> laters
<ActionParsnip> Exe_^: +1 dude
<FloodBot2> eXe__^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syn-ack> ...
<histo> ext4 is fine
<histo> !tv | adrian26
<syn-ack> it's actually better, performance on an LVM than XFS is
<ubottu> adrian26: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<syn-ack> and I'm impressed Good Troll is Good
<ActionParsnip> I just use the default. Just because google use it doesn't make it awesome
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: actually the fact that google IS migrating to it does say a lot
<ActionParsnip> Hardly
<ActionParsnip> They also use gos on their desktops. Maybe we should al ditch ubuntu to use that too eh
<syn-ack> Nah, because gOS is nothing more than Ubuntu with a crap interface
<blakkheim> syn-ack: i think you're thinking of kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: but google use it so it says a lot doesn't it?
<syn-ack> blakkheim: ooooh, check match
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip: not the channel for this debate but I'd be more than happy to school you elsewhere
<syn-ack> ;)
<lozano> -----
<ActionParsnip> Syn-ack: I just recognise google isn't the be all and end all. Simple as
<lozano> wut
<sergio> hola alguien por el oriente de merida, yucatan
<cyberbluntz> I have a questio about the bot http://pastebin.com/qM5SuSHm
<lozano> :D
<ricree> is there an easy way to install a package from a repository from an older release of Ubuntu?  A program I'm using seems to have a bug that was introduced in the Jaunty binary, but is supposedly working in the Intrepid one
<lozano> bye fuckerz
<stooj> I've been given a machine, but Ubuntu doesn't recognise the ethernet card. It doesn't show up in lspci either. Can anyone tell me what my next step is? (Short of buying a new NIC)?
<brjann> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tzeentch> my appearances settings are not sticking from sessions to sessions.  Anybody got an idea where I should look to first?
<blakkheim> stooj: buy- nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Ricree: you shouldn't mix debs from anything other than the release you are on
<Blue1> nics are cheap
<stooj> Heh, thanks blakkheim ;)
<lozano> really
<brandyn> hi guys
<histo> tzeentch: permissions on your /home/tzeentch folder or the .gconf folder in there
<blakkheim> stooj: but really, why not get a new nic for it? they aren't much money
<lozano> D:
<cyberbluntz> Will someone explain this to me http://pastebin.com/qM5SuSHm
<ActionParsnip> Stooj; check its enabled in bios
<veebull> Can someone help me set up a basic anon ftp server using vsftpd on 9.10?
<lozano> 000{}_____++++++++++++000000
<ricree> ActionParsnip: so building from source is probably going to be my best option then?\
<ActionParsnip> Cyberbluntz: its used to call ops if someone is trolling
<dsnyders> cyberbluntz, IRC channels have people monitoring the chat to make sure people are not spamming, or cursing, or acting against the rules.  When these people are away, they can be summoned.
<histo> ricree: It may be a dependancy issue that is causing the bug
<stooj> blakkheim: Might end up doing so. It is a work machine, so this is just temporary.
<histo> ricree: you can try the older packge if you want but I would build from source.
<histo> ricree: what program is it?
<cyberbluntz> So those names are the people who would be summoned?
<stooj> ActionParsnip: Will have a look, but it worked in Windows before I blew that away
<veebull> I keep getting 'critical file transfer error' when I try to download a simple text file that i put in the /srv/ftp directory
<blakkheim> stooj: if it doesn't show up even in lspci don't you think it's probably bad anyway?
<veebull> I can see it, but I can't get to it.
<histo> veebull: permissions?
<ActionParsnip> Riceree: i'd say so. You could download the deb from a ppa with an older version. Uninstall the current then install using the deb then pin the version so it doesn't get upgraded
<tzeentch> histo : folder is 755, .gconf is 700.  Should it be otherwise?
<ActionParsnip> Stooj: ok that's cool. Reboot and run: dmesg | less ,see if its detected
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: isnt' that what backporting does?
<veebull> histo, just found that.  default permission (root) was 700, changed to 777 and I got it
<BayArea> would anyone be willing to help a newb understand why the Intel PRO1000 card shows up on lspci, but cant connect to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: true depends what's installed. Can you advise the guy/gal
<brjann> tzeentch: my .gconf directory is 700, and gnome is working correctly for me
<syn-ack> BayArea: what does lsmod tell you?
<BayArea> syn: let me take a look
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: i can try...I just got here so someone fill me in a bit please?
<syn-ack> BayArea: you should see the iw2000 driver installed into the kernel
<syn-ack> I think it's the iw2000
<ActionParsnip> Bayarea: if you set an ip and gateway and dns servers does it work?
<histo> tzeentch: .gconf should be 700 thats not it then
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: user wants an older version than is availa ble on the repos
<ActionParsnip> Tzeentch: check you are the owner too
<magn3ts> This is ridiculous. I disable my touchpad in gsynaptics and Ubuntu turns it back on 30 seconds later. Ubuntu can't remember my X11 cursor for more than 30 minutes, god forbid I reboot.
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: example of backporting:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152
<BayArea> syn-ack: lsmod "e1000 119264 0"
<syn-ack> BayArea: ah yeah, good good
<tzeentch> ActionParsnip : Yep, I am.
<syn-ack> BayArea: refer to what ActionParsnip said
<Nolan2> Hey, I just installed ubuntu, but now my windows isn't loading, I think it may have something to do with GRUB, but I'm not sure... Any suggestions?
<histo> tzeentch: ActionParsnip thats wierd
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | nolann2
<ubottu> nolann2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  synaptics drivers and X have been 'a work in progress' for a while. Im suprised that gsynaptics even works.
<stooj> OK. Will let you know, ActionParsnip
<stooj> Cheers
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, gsynaptics has been around for years though. I remember it being around in 8.04
<magn3ts> >_<
<syn-ack> magn3ts: there have been a lot of subsystem changes since then its really been hit and miss
<BayArea> syn-ack: ok. i'm not sure what those value are. this is going directly to my cable modem (via DHCP from comcast)
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  yes.. and X has been dojng a lot of Input devices changes in the last year or so. that  required the gsynaptics tools and other similer tools to do things differntly
<syn-ack> BayArea: did you cycle the modem?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  i recall some docs/articals on it at the gsynaptics homepage
<DJ_HaMsTa> Any idea on how to change the port number in 9.10 ?
<cyberbluntz> ffs
<BayArea> syn-ack: works fine when I plug the cable into my mac (this computer)
<DJ_HaMsTa> for remote desktop**
<syn-ack> BayArea: it could be that the modem is still learned to the old MAC
<tzeentch> histo : Yes it is.  Could it be because I screwed up /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?
<magn3ts> Gah, someday when I'm not writing this J2EE crap I'm going to patch gnome-mouse-preferences so that it has the options that gsynpatics has
<syn-ack> BayArea: thats why, plug it into the other computer and cycle the modem
<histo> tzeentch: the other directory to check is .gnome
<BayArea> syn-ack: ok, gunna log me off then. thanks for your help, mate! you too ActionParsnip
<histo> tzeentch: you can try using gnome-session-save to save settings
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  i was thiniing at one time gsynaptics was going to be discontinued. i think some variants on it have died off.  But i dont use it any more sohavent paied attention to it
<histo> tzeentch: perhaps its a problem with that being called
<tzeentch> histo : I don't have a .gnome.  I got a .gnome2 and a .gnome2_private which are 700 and which I own.
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, thats a shame. 9.10 has been very disappointing in a lot of ways. as I mentioned, X11 refuses to use my cursor theme, I can't even make it show up in gnome-appearance-preferences. I can't configure GDM, there are less screensavers that I still can not configure, etc. very frustrating.
<histo> tzeentch: try changing settings and running gnome-session-save in terminal then log out and back in see if that works
<syn-ack> magn3ts: all politics aside, I wasnt impressed with 9.10. 10.04 will be different story though
<histo> tzeentch: actually disregard that
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  dont blame 9.10 for changes made by the X devs - and the gnome devs..  screensavers have been a point of argument for ages.  again thats GNOME devs stuff..
<Evet> i have deleted /etc/apache2 folder, now apache2 package cannot be installed properly. how to solve this?
<paribanu> join #ubuntu-uy
<paribanu> hola! alguien que hable español?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  dident notice the gnome menus icons vanish last week? :) more gnome dev ideas
<cyberbluntz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nolan2> :/ That link didn't really help me.
<Nolan2> Any other suggestions?
<histo> tzeentch: I don't htink session-save does that. Is it any setting you chagne thats not being saved?
<Unstable> Hey guys, perl question here, if im not in the right place just point me the way, but when i try to install a package to perl from CPAN it said "returned status 512, wont make" any suggestions?
<histo> Unstable: I would ask the packager
<ActionParsnip> Unstable: or #perl
<magn3ts> syn-ack, Dr_Willis, you're right. I say 9.10 and I know that a lot of that has to do with GNOME. Ugh. I just can't stand QT and the same problems I have with how GNOME is configured are the problems I have with KDE
<magn3ts> Oh well.
<histo> tzeentch: there is #gnome also
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  wait for gnome-3 people will go berzerke
<Unstable> The packager?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: when is it due?
<Unstable> And thanks for direction to #perl
<histo> Dr_Willis: Are they going to do the panels thing?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I still want to see a new DE rise up that integrates well with compiz by default, etc.
<histo> Dr_Willis: that will really freak people out
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  gnome-3 is still in the whiteboard stage. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: nice
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  compiz will be dead in a few years i imagine.
<histo> Gnome doesn't change very much
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, uh why do you say that?
<histo> X will obsorb compiz
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: with some hope :)
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  the fetures it does are gettting assemliated
<tzeentch> histo : One example is the System->preferences->apperance->Visual Effects  I got to re-enable it every time I log on.
<Dr_Willis> Emerald is allready basicaly dead
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, into...? the DE itself? Quite frankly, I don't want ot see the flexibilty I have with compiz gnome-ified.
<syn-ack> yeah
<Dr_Willis> tzeentch:  i always use the fusion-icon tool - it seems to smooth out some quiks like that
<ActionParsnip> Tzeentch: add the command in startup items
<histo> magn3ts: you will always have flexibility in linux even if its inegrated
<magn3ts> tzeentch, I will second what Dr_Willis just said.
<Nolan2> So, can anyone help...?
<histo> magn3ts: thats one of the problems there are 99 ways to do one given task
<ActionParsnip> Nolan2: sup
<magn3ts> histo, yeah but I know that the simple but powerful GUI for compiz now would be obliterated if put into GNOME core
<magn3ts> :[
 * ActionParsnip prefers openbox to compiz
<Dr_Willis> Simple GUI for compiz? what one are you refering to?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<syn-ack> magn3ts: I'm one of the anti-gnome-3ers out there and I'm already migrating all my systems over to XFCE
<Dr_Willis> Theres the idiot-friendly one and the nightmarish one...
<Nolan2> Oh, that link you gave me up there didn't really help ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Nolan2: what is your issue?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, well maybe simple wasn't the right word, but coherent at least. I think its pretty standard how things are done but its still very very configurable
<Dr_Willis> I think compiz needs a tool to print out all the keybindings that are in USE for a given setup. :)
<Dr_Willis> but theres only like 4 features i use in compiz
<parolang> syn-ack: stumpwm :)
<claybustr> How can I reset my alsa configs to an out of the box ubuntu clean install config?
<ActionParsnip> Flwm!
<syn-ack> parolang: I'm partial to GTk
<syn-ack> :p
<Nolan3> crap. lol
<Nolan3> As I was saying..
<soreau> Dr_Willis: With ccsm's advanced search feature, you can press a keybinding and see if it's assigned to any plugin
<Nolan3> [21:50] <Nolan2> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and when I try to dual boot into windows, it doesn't do anything.
<Nolan3> [21:50] <Nolan2> It just displays a blinking -
<parolang> syn-ack: GTK is a widget toolkit.  Stumpwm is a window manager.  You can (and do) use both :)
<ActionParsnip> Claybustr: rename or delete the .gnome .gnome2 etc folders in $HOME. You will need to do the same to $HOME/.config
<syn-ack> parolang: I'm aware of that. but I like the integration of which is provided in Gnome and XFCE. ;)
<SaratogaCx>  Hi, I have a problem with Wireless..  My machine used to work and at some point it stopped getting a dhcp address from my router.  I can see my router other computers can connect to it (android phone, windows pc etc.) w/out issue but dhclient commands try and fail.  Any ideas where I can start looking to fix this?
<Nolan3> did ya see that ActionParsnip?
<parolang> syn-ack: kay :)
<claybustr> will that also get rid of the stuck phantom  gnome-display-properties in the notification area?
<syn-ack> parolang: imo it give a much more integrated look over running something like OpenBox then gtk apps on top, etc
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: rename xorg.conf if you have one. Also run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyberbluntz> try booting to your windows recovery console and fixmbr
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: use root recovery console
<parolang> Anyway, what I came here to ask is...I set the option to decrypt my home partition when I log in on the install.  This won't give me any problems, will it?  What is the program it uses for encryption?
<Nolan3> Uhh.. Where is that?
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: hold shift at boot, you will see grub menu. Choose the recovery mode then root
<parolang> syn-ack: What window manager do you run with xfce?
<cyberbluntz> actually, just say screw windows and just use linux
<cyberbluntz> :D
<syn-ack> parolang: compiz or xfwm
<Nolan3> >.> I've never heard that one before cyb3r3li0g
<parolang> syn-ack: Oh...didn't know about xfwm.
<parolang> syn-ack: I stay away from compiz :)
<stooj> ActionParsnip: Bah. It was disabled - someone else in the office disabled it when trying to fix windows. Thanks for the help anyway :)
<syn-ack> xfwm is the default window manager for XFCE
<ActionParsnip> Parolang: me too
<Nolan3> okay, I'll try that now ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Stooj: d'oh
<parolang> compiz is neato for about a day and a half :)
<ActionParsnip> Parolang: openbox ftw :)
<magn3ts> I love compiz.  Compiz makes my life so much better. Netbeans in one pane, chromium/xchat in the other, my debug terminals in the third. trailfocus is a god send
<GeekSquid> cyberbluntz: good to see you agreeing with me
<histo> openbox here for me too
<cyberbluntz> lol
<pedrocr> anyone know where I can find the list of packages installed by default in karmic? Basically the output of "dpkg -l" after a fresh install
<syn-ack> parolang: I don't really get all carried away, theres just a nice and simple emerald theme that I like to use
<syn-ack> parolang: so yeah
<histo> magn3ts: you don't need compiz for mutiple workspaces
<magn3ts> plus I really love expo and scale, way better and faster than alt+tab (though alt-tabbing is even better in compiz)
<magn3ts> histo, I kow
<jeevan> hii
<magn3ts> also, I know.
<magn3ts> :)
<FloodBot2> magn3ts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeevan> hey how to use yahooo on ubuntu
<Nolan3> :/ holding shift didn't do anything ActionParsnip.
<histo> jeevan: yahoo messenger?
<parolang> Ubuntu tells me I need to replace my HD :(
<jeevan> yea histo
 * soreau thinks that people who love compiz probably don't have crappy machines
<histo> jeevan: use Applications > INternet > Pidgin
<jeevan> but pidgin is not getting yahoo
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: what is the output of: uname -c
<harisund> histo: that is not yahoo messenger though .. parolang: how does it tell you that?
<jeevan> only gtalk is available
<histo> harisund: it can connect to it
<ActionParsnip> Jeevan: you may need the pidgin ppa
<jeevan> yea i hav pidgin
<histo> jeevan: ymsg I believe is in the drop down?
<Nolan3>  wait, I got it.
<jeevan> but yahoo msg is not connectng with it
<parolang> harisund: It was in the messaging area, next to the time/date.  Ubuntu is actually pretty smart to have found it :)
<ActionParsnip> Jeevan: add the ppa for a newer build. It may help
<Nolan3> The recovery manager is listed by default underneith my Ubuntu.
<histo> jeevan: ahh hold up
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: then use that
<parolang> harisund: I'm having it do a self test.  Otherwise, I'll have to buy another HD.
<harisund> parolang: how do I ask Ubuntu to check my hard disk, do you know?
<jeevan> is there any msg like pidgin
<jeevan> ??
<histo> jeevan: http://blog.mypapit.net/2009/06/solving-pidgin-yahoo-messenger-problem.html
<Nolan3> okay I'm at root, now what?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<histo> jeevan: aparently yahoo changed their servers
<jeevan> thank u histo
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<histo> jeevan: what version of pidgin are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jeevan> am on ubuntu 9.04
<jeevan> and defalut pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Jeevan: the ppa version may set the right servers. Histo is right and yahoo change their servers like you change socks
<jeevan> he he
<jeevan> lol
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Requested audio codec family [wma9spdmo] (afm=dmo) not available.
<Roey> Enable it at compilation.
<Roey> Requested audio codec family [wma9spdshow] (afm=dshow) not available.
<FloodBot2> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parolang> harisund: The program is called palimpset, never heard of it before.
<Roey> what package contains these extra codecs?
<Nolan3> mv cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<harisund> parolang: ah ok cool thanks :)
<harisund> parolang: palimpset? Correct spelling? I am not able to find such a package
<parolang> harisund: sorry...palimpsest
<ActionParsnip> Jeevan: sudo add-apt-repository pp:pidgin-developers/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<parolang> harisund: It must come default...I just installed ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: that's fine then
<parolang> aptitude search palimpsest
<harisund> It says it's under gnome-disk-utility
<parolang> ah
<kinja-sheep> !away > KamusHadenesAway
<parolang> I could use a bigger HD anyway...only 9.1 GB right now :)
<ubottu> KamusHadenesAway, please see my private message
<Mr-Doug> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu 9.10 amd 64 to recognize my fax modem?
<Nolan3> Okay I did that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing
<Nolan3> Now what?
<ActionParsnip> Mr-doug: is it usb or pci?
<Mr-Doug> pci
<Nolan3> I put it in and it didn't do anything lol.
<ActionParsnip> Nolan: shutdown -r now
<Nolan3> k.
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: linux doesn't give feedback if it succeeds
<Nolan3> I noticed that xD
<yxmn2> what is the best way of setting up a virtual machine in Linux?
<ActionParsnip> !virtual | yxmn2
<ubottu> yxmn2: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Nolan3> Hmmmmmmmmmmm
<ActionParsnip> !best | yxmn2
<ubottu> yxmn2: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nolan3> It's still doing it ActionParsnip :(
<Mr-Doug> ActionParsnip:  it is PCI modem
<Nolan3> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mr-doug: run lspci and websearch for the line which identifys the device
<Nolan3> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Mr-Doug> ok
<Mulevad> hello - (I'm a newbee here) I just installed ubuntu and can't get my screen resolution beyond 800x600. I'm also new to ubuntu. I'm using an inspiron 4000 laptop. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: if you boot an older kernel is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Mulevad: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Nolan3> Errr... what?
<ssmy> Mulevad: try going to System -> Administration -> HArdware Drivers and installing any that come up, then rebooting
<Roey> I think I'm missing some WMV codecs; I get stuff like "Requested audio codec family [wma9spdmo] (afm=dmo) not available. Enable it at compilation.", "Requested audio codec family [wma9spdshow] (afm=dshow) not available.".  Which packages contain these codecs?
<ActionParsnip> Nolan3: choose a different kernal when you boot
<ActionParsnip> !codec | roey
<ubottu> roey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mr-Doug> 01:05.0 Communication controller: 3Com Corp, Modem Division USR 56k Internal WinModem
<Nolan3> It boots into Ubuntu fine, just not Windows Media Center Edition.
<Mulevad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> Mr-doug: see what websearches say with that
<Mr-Doug> ok
<ActionParsnip> !ati | mulevad
<ubottu> mulevad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyberbluntz> Mulevad:  Click system / administration / hardware drivers
<Mulevad> I was hoping this would be easier... Thanks ubottu. I've tried system administration->etc. 800x600 is the best option
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Nolan3
<ubottu> Nolan3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<surjya> hi
<yxmn2> hi
<GeekSquid> !hi | surjya yxmn2
<ubottu> surjya yxmn2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<surjya> i am running ubuntu netbook remix from usb on my netbook
<Nolan3> :(
<Nolan3> Damn
<ssmy> Mulevad: the problem is that your card is so old support is going away. Should work with some experimentation though.
<surjya> but the touchscreen not working
<surjya> can anybody help
<kinja-sheep> I'm forgetting how to outpipe the list of files into gedit or such. What was it again? :\
<ssmy> surjya: touchscreen? what make/model is it?
<GeekSquid> surjya: which netbook?
<surjya> ASUS EeePC T91
<surjya> with intel atom processor
<parolang> Ah...HD crash :(
<surjya> HD crash?
<parolang> yep
<parolang> It was an old HD :)
<fenix> yes
<surjya> what is HD?
<parolang> hard disk
<surjya> i m running from USB drive
<kinja-sheep> High Definition!
<surjya> not installed till now
<surjya> on my HD
<fivetwentysix> My lan just stopped working. It just keeps trying to connect to the internet but does nothing.
<parolang> surge_: It's better running native :)
<fivetwentysix> What log should i look at to get more information?
<yxmn2> surjya, Hand Dilation
<surjya> enough for HD
<Mulevad> Sorry I think I closed some conversations. I didn't realize.
<ssmy> surjya: would appear to be answered here http://setupguides.blogspot.com/2009/11/touchscreen.html
<surjya> is there any IRC channel?
<surjya> for UNR?
<ssmy> surjya: mostly just here, UNR is really just ubuntu with a slightly different setup
<surjya> but if its netbook version there should be touchscreen driver
<brjann> kinja-sheep: gedit can't actually read from pipes anymore
<Lenin_Cat> uh-oh
<surjya> how somebody can imagine netbooks without touchscreen?
<Lenin_Cat> s
<fivetwentysix> My internet stopped working, it's connected through a wire to a router, nothing has changed since yesterday as far as I know, it just doesn't work anymore. Any idea on how to troubleshoot this issue?
<Lenin_Cat> sudo dpkg --configure -a isnt working
<kinja-sheep> brjann: Just tried it. It worked. I remember it now though. :)
<brjann> kinja-sheep: really? what did you do? there's a long-standing bug in launchpad re: gedit's inability to read from pipes
<Nolan3> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, but now it's not letting be boot into windows. It shows the Windows selection, but when I try to select it it just Gives me a blinking _
<Nolan3> And suggestions?
<Nolan3> Any*
<kinja-sheep> brjann: grep or whatever (to get a list of files) | xargs gedit
<dsnyders> Hi all, is there a grep expression for excluding lines?
<brjann> kinja-sheep: oh, you just wanted to open the files? i'm sorry, i thought you wanted to edit the list itself :)
<Lenin_Cat> sudo dpkg --configure -a isnt working, something is failing to configure
<jburges> Nolan2: odd, I've never had any problems, how did you install it? livecd or wubi?
<Nolan2> Livecd.
<brjann> dsnyders: grep -v 'pattern' will exclude all lines matching pattern
<Nolan2> John you ass. -.-
<Nolan2> >.>
<dsnyders> brjann, Thanks.
<tomatoes7__> hallelujah i'm a bum
<GeekSquid> surjya: xserver-xorg-input-evtouch  is the most common touchscreen driver .. other than that I cannot help
<airtonix> trying to run this python script for notification daemon, ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=summary-body.py ) but it gives me an error that : http://pastebin.com/7TcEzThp
<GeekSquid> surjya: it will be available in synaptic package manager
<surjya> ok
<surjya> let me check
<Lenin_Cat> sudo dpkg --configure -a isnt working, something is failing to configure
<alex702> where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.4?
<GeekSquid> Lenin_Cat: it is sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<GeekSquid> !lucid | alex702
<kinja-sheep> alex702: #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> alex702: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Nolan2> So, can anyone help me out?
<Lenin_Cat> GeekSquid, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: pgf is broken or not fully installed
<alex702> where can i find xorg.conf ?
<alex702> its not in etc/X11/
<kinja-sheep> alex702: /join #ubuntu+1
<alex702> thanks guys but i couldnt find it in 9.10 either
<fivetwentysix> My internet stopped working, it's connected through a wire to a router, nothing has changed since yesterday as far as I know, it just doesn't work as of today. Any idea on how to troubleshoot this issue? Connecting through a ethernet controller. Running Karmic (9.10)
<Lenin_Cat> why do users use unstable verisons of ubuntu as stable ones
<brjann> fivetwentysix: I'm assuming you've verified that it's not your ISP? :)
<GeekSquid> alex702: it isn't there XrandR takes care of everything in most cases ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Yes, I'm connected to the same router on a mac book pro.
<kinja-sheep> Lenin_Cat: Because stable machines freed up 90% of their times and they wish to avoid doing something productive.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: However I'm through wireless. I will test now to see if it works with a wire.
<pheonix> what does shift control alt f4 do?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: good idea
<Nolan2> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Nolan2> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<john> Hi group  I got the montor working just fine I just updated to 9.10 but how does one load up drivers for a web Cam
<Mulevad> What does ActionParsnip mean by !ati | mulevad
<Nolan2> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<kinja-sheep> Mulevad: ActionParsnip provide you information about !ati (for ubottu).
<kinja-sheep> !ati | Mulevad
<ubottu> Mulevad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<richlyn> installed tor and enabled ...got error "proxy server refusing connections"
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: sorry accidently tripped my wire
<GeekSquid> pheonix: not mapped to anything but because Ctrl-Alt-F4 will drop you to a virtual terminal scaf4 will do the same thing .... normally you wouldn't map all 3 modifier keys
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: everything works
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: nothing wrong with the router
<brjann> fivetwentysix_: great, glad to hear it :)
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: So what's wrong with ubuntu?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  google chrome unstable and beta have been stallling on me the last couple of days.  i finally looked at htop and realized that old sessions hadn't closed.  could that be the reason new sessions are stalling?  chrome is installed in /opt if it makes any difference.
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: The network manager icon just keeps spinning but does nothing, can even go on for hours.
<brjann> fivetwentysix_: does that machine just have one network card?
<Mulevad> thanks ubottu - I'm off to binarydriverhowto land...
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: yes.
<brjann> fivetwentysix_: okay. are you familiar with the command line?
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: Where is the log file for network activity located?
<fivetwentysix_> brjann: Sort-of.
<Hennkis> i have problems with network
<brjann> fivetwentysix: there isn't a log file for networking exactly; most of the messages would end up in syslog
<Hennkis> it doesnt work
<brjann> fivetwentysix: /var/log/syslog i mean
<Gamrok> guys what is the xforcevesa command
<GeekSquid> !work | Hennkis
<ubottu> Hennkis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Hennkis> i cant connect my laptop to internet
<surjya> i checked for this "xserver-xorg-input-evtouch" . its not there
<Hennkis> i have static
<brjann> fivetwentysix: open up a terminal window and    ifconfig
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yeah i know
<GeekSquid> !enter | Hennkis
<ubottu> Hennkis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fivetwentysix> brjann: okay
<Hennkis> but i cant open any page from internet
<Hennkis> ok
<fivetwentysix> brjann: returns two controllers, eth0 + lo
<Hennkis> sorry
<brjann> fivetwentysix: would you mind pastebinning the output of ifconfig for me?
<GeekSquid> Hennkis: if you set a static IP you need to provide a DNS server or you won't have internet ...
<fivetwentysix> brjann: how I don't have network access lol
<rinah> hi...............
<brjann> fivetwentysix: ha! good point o_O sorry
<GeekSquid> !hi |rinah
<ubottu> rinah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rinah> how are you?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: err key points, eth0 says UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, does eth0 have anything listed next to inet addr: ?
<Hennkis> dns?? i am new on this, letme see
<GeekSquid> !chat | rinah
<ubottu> rinah: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<GeekSquid> !support | rinah
<ubottu> rinah: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yeah it says inet6 addr: fe80::211... Spoke:Link
<rinah> from where you?
<Gamrok> guys what is the xforcevesa command
<fivetwentysix> err Scope*
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, so just an inet6 address? nothing with just inet?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Also there a /64 at the end just before Scope, but this machine is i386
<GeekSquid> rinah: this is not a chat channel this is a support channel, not for idle chat, please find another, more appropriate channel
<brjann> fivetwentysix: that's fine, that /64 is just a subnet mask, not related to your CPU
<fivetwentysix> brjann: nothing with inet, this is probably because it's not connected to the network, it's trying to connect but does nothing.
<rinah>  where you now geeksquid?
<Stik> lol
<brjann> fivetwentysix: right, that's what I wanted to verify.
<GeekSquid> !troll | rinah
<ubottu> rinah: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<GeekSquid> you have been warned
<fivetwentysix> brjann: I'm looking at the syslog, it says something like Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 configure Get) but i noticed there's no stage 5
<rinah> what is your nationality?
<Madpilot> rinah, if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<GeekSquid> !ops | rinah Troll or just plain idoit
<ubottu> rinah Troll or just plain idoit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<airtonix> i'm getting an error of : "org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any .service files" when i try to use that dbus service to print notifications to the screen... i have notification-daemon installed...
<brjann> fivetwentysix: and it's listing eth0 in the Stage messages, yes?
<rinah> how? i dont know yet, its my 1st time.
<GeekSquid> !guidelines | rinah
<ubottu> rinah: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Madpilot> GeekSquid, it's OK
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yeah, and states it's complete. but doesn't start stage 5 of 5. I'm guessing there's no stage 5 of 5 because I searched my whole log for it to find nothing.
<crankharder> what's the cmd to see the current version of ubuntu i have installed?
<Madpilot> rinah, type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" without the " around it
<Madpilot> crankharder, "lsb_release -a" in terminal
<brjann> fivetwentysix: yes, stage 5 is finalizing the network connection, which clearly isn't happening
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Well it should display like on yesterdays log because it was working yesterday.
<IdleOne> GeekSquid: you may want to take a look at the guidelines also and the !coc. I am sure that it says something about not calling people idiots
<brjann> fivetwentysix: yesterday's log has probably been rotated; those are the .1, .2.gz, ... etc files
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Was there any new updates that have occurred like a kernel update in the past few days, perhaps the user updated the machine and something broke.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: no, i don't recall anything in the last few days besides a sudo security update
<aggro> I'm wondering if someone can shed some light on why I can't boot into my usb installer. I did it yesterday, but instead of booting to usb, I guess it couldn't find it and went to network install and errored out. I got a proper usb stick today (was using an sd card with adapter yesterday) and now it says boot loader not found
<brjann> fivetwentysix: try this: sudo service network-manager stop
<brjann> fivetwentysix: then sudo service networking restart
<Arsin> Hey I forgot how to install a program using the "Make" feature can anyone guide me?
<crankharder> where does upstart keep its job definitions in 9.10?
<GeekSquid> Arsin: what are you trying to install?
<crankharder> i *think* they were kept in /etc/event.d in 8.10, but that's changed... maybe?
<Arsin> GeekSquid: Avira
<brjann> !checkinstall | Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<oso3000> i installed wine, then winetricks... now all my firefox fonts are broken, they look awful... i tried uninstalling "ms core fonts", but they're still broken... what should i do ??
<Arsin> make: *** [avira-guard-applet] Error 1-- is what I get when I "sudo make install"
<DaZ> Arsin: lack of permissions maybe?
<DaZ> aw, nevermind
<Arsin> There is a "make" file in there
<Kamokow> Should I use FAT32 on a 1TB external drive, or should i use NTFS. I was thinking FAT32 is more compatable, but also NTFS has better support for larger drives :-/
<Arsin> I did,     make clean, make, make install
<oso3000> Kamokow, ntfs works great with the new driver
<oso3000> i installed wine, then winetricks... now all my firefox fonts are broken, they look awful... i tried uninstalling "ms core fonts", but they're still broken... what should i do  ??
<Arsin> Oh I;m getting that error when I run "make"
<Kamokow> oso3000: Okay, thanks, I just have had problems with NTFS before, thought I would ask what anyone else thought.
<hvtuananh> ntfs is working fine now :)
<brjann> Arsin: sounds like a compilation problem, which is really beyond the scope of #ubuntu support
<thecarlhall> I have something that is hanging my machine at shutdown.  Is there a way on restart to get the contents shown in the shutdown console?
<r3dp0int> #list
<GeekSquid> Arsin: I am not sure what you would need that for, linux is pretty virus free, I don't know why anyone would pay for virus software for linux... nextly, what brjann just said is true
<hvtuananh> i don't use fat/fat32 anymore (except my thumb drv)
<r3dp0int> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<r3dp0int> #ubuntu-ko
<fivetwentysix> brjann: hey sorry got disconnected
<brjann> fivetwentysix: no problem
<fivetwentysix> brjann: everything after my last message i didn't see.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay. try     sudo service network-manager stop     and then    sudo service networking restart
<Arsin> GeekSquid: Ya I never have used an anti-virus but a torrent I DL'ed according to the tracker message says "Its a virus" but the file works fine so I'd like to figure out what's going on with that.
<airtonix> i'm getting an error of : "org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any .service files" when i try to use that dbus service via python to print notifications to the screen... i have notification-daemon installed...
<GeekSquid> Arsin: use clam-av ... it is available in the repositories ... it is compiled and it is free
<brjann> !info clamtk | Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.15-1 (karmic), package size 123 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Arsin> Ya I guess, I just trust Avira more than I do Clam
<dsnyders> Has anybody gotten kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<GeekSquid> ty brjann
<brjann> GeekSquid: np :)
<oso3000> i installed wine, then winetricks... now all my firefox fonts are broken, they look awful... i tried uninstalling "ms core fonts", but they're still broken... what should i do ??
<brjann> fivetwentysix: the internet does not like you tonight :)
<surjya> while installing xserver-xorg-input-evtouch on command line its showing error as package not found
<fivetwentysix> brjann: actually some kind of hardware issue with my macbookpro
<fivetwentysix> brjann: really annoying
<fivetwentysix> brjann: So did you have any further instructions?
<surjya> do i need to add any repository for this?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: i can imagine. yes i did: try   sudo service network-manager stop    and then   sudo service networking restart
<jmfedlp> hola
<fivetwentysix> brjann: sudo service network-manager restarrt?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: no, first   sudo service network-manager stop
<aggro> i'm trying to boot into the ubuntu installer using a usb stick. i keep getting the error message bootmgr is missing. the only fix i see is to use a windows install dvd, but my drive is not currently working. any ideas?
<GeekSquid> surjya: it is in the universe repository ... go to software sources, repoistories, and check universe and reload apt cache
<brjann> fivetwentysix: then    sudo service networking restart
<fivetwentysix> brjann: unknown instance
<brjann> fivetwentysix: this is karmic, right?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yes
<anom01y> Hi I have ubuntu 9.10, when I do apt-get update it gets to 92% then gives me a input/output error
<brjann> fivetwentysix: sudo service --status-all 2>&1 | grep -i network
<fivetwentysix> i did --status-list, there is indeed networking below network-manager but they have a ? in front of them
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1816488
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, that's normal, mine shows that too. nevermind the grep command above then
<brjann> fivetwentysix: sudo service network-manager status
<fivetwentysix> brjann: stop/waiting
<Jordan_U> aggro, How did you try to get the Ubuntu installer onto the usb stick? "bootmgr missing" is a windows error so I don't understand what that has to do with installing Ubuntu from a flash drive.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, then sudo service networking restart
<fivetwentysix> brjann: restart: Unknown instance:
<fivetwentysix> brjann: says nothing after Unknown instance:
<Arsin> How can I get Clam-AV to open up?
<aggro> Jordan_U, I am using UNetbootin to create the installer onto the usb drive.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: odd. okay then, sudo service networking start
<fivetwentysix> brjann: networking: stop/waiting
<fivetwentysix> brjann: perhaps i need to start networking manager first?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, now look at the end of your syslog and see if there's anything new related to networking, eth0, etc
<GeekSquid> Arsin: instructions here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-clam-antivirus-with-gtk-frontend-gui.html
<Jordan_U> aggro, Are you sure that you are booting from the USB drive when you get that error?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: no, network-manager isn't required for networking
<aggro> Jordan_U, yes, not only have I changed BIOS setting to looks for bootable USB sticks, I am also manually selecting that particular media to boot from using the "boot manager" (mac os term)
<fivetwentysix> brjann: nothing related to networking, or eth0, except the last line says kernel: [ 3771.417051 ] sky2 eth0: disabling interface
<fivetwentysix> brjann: this is 5 minutes ago though
<Ox83> having rootstock issue: sudo project-rootstock/rootstock --fqdn ubuntu --login ubuntu --password ubuntu --notarball --imagesize 3G hangs at I: Extracting zlib1g...
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay... was that when you unplugged the cable?
<spiffythekid> where is the universal crontab found in all distributions located?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: when I typed network-manager stop i think
<Ox83> anyone else playing with rootstock on karmic have same issue?
<aggro> Jordan_U, I got it, looks like it didn't like the USB key being in NTFS format. Changed it to FAT32 and now it is indeed booting. thanks for your replies :)
<Jordan_U> aggro, You're welcome :)
<GeekSquid> spiffythekid: I wouldn't say all distro's but /etc/crontab is the default for ubuntu
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay. lemme think for a sec
<dre> anybody want to help with getting my wireless going?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: okay
<brjann> fivetwentysix: do you have anything in the file /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: sorry, /etc/network/interfaces
<otis> hey ultimate edition corrupted my images how do i fix this
<fivetwentysix> brjann: auto lo\ni face lo inet loopback
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, good
<fivetwentysix> brjann: \n = newline, just incase
<dre> network manager says device not ready.  its a pcmcia dwl650
<spiffythekid> GeekSquid: you're saying it's just a file within /etc/ not within /ect/cron.daily/ or something like that?
<omni> hm
<brjann> fivetwentysix: got it :) okay, well, let's try another approach. sudo service network-manager start
<fivetwentysix> brjann: started.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: now check syslog, see if it's trying to start up
<GeekSquid> spiffythekid: on my system /etc/crontab is a file which I haven't touched , so yes but more info follows
<brjann> fivetwentysix: it may also be writing to daemon.log if there's nothing there
<otis> ltimate edition corrupted my images how do i fix this
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Like before completes stage 4, no word of stage 5, doesn't even schedule it.
<GeekSquid> !crontab | spiffythekid
<ubottu> spiffythekid: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bugaloo> guys, I'm using a laptop HP dv2000 and my sound card uses snd_hda_intel module. I'm trying to change some confs on alsa using the model parameter on modprobe (like "modprobe snd_hda_intel model=laptop-hp") trying to fix a sound problem. How can I be sure that the "model" parameter is making any difference?
<otis> ultimate edition corrupted my images how do i fix this
<anom01y> lsemple@TRP:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a   output-->    dpkg: failed in buffer_read(fd): copy info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status': Input/output error
<Ox83> otis: if someone knows and has time/interest they will help. spamming wont help.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: the last 2 lines however are: avahi-daemon registering new address record for [mac address] on eth0
<b2p1mp> Im looking for something like vmware for ubuntu...can someone name a good one free one please?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: and kernel etho0: no IPv6 routers present.
<surjya> i can see the xserver-xorg-input-* all modules in synaptic package manager except for evtouch.....
<Figaro11> okay so I installed Ubuntu using wubi installer and I couldn't ever connect to the internet because of a driver issue with my PCI wireless card
<rww> b2p1mp: Virtualbox
<surjya> how can i install it?
<bugaloo> b2p1mp, I know people like to use Xen, but I never got to use it
<b2p1mp> rww ty
<GeekSquid> b2p1mp: vmware is available as is virtualbox as is KVM ,
<brjann> fivetwentysix: anything interesting at the end of kern.log?
<b2p1mp> kvm, Xen, virtual box ok
<GeekSquid> surjya: did you add the universe repository and apt-get update?
<b2p1mp> ty
<surjya> can i please know the command for adding universe repository?
<otis> can any 1 help me
<anom01y> anyone know why I can't apt-get update, or apt-get remove anything (I get an input / output error) ... ?
<paulo> 0 0 * * * find /home/paulo/.thumbnails/normal /home/paulo/.thumbnails/fail/gnome-thumbnail-factory -type f -exec rm {} \; # JOB_ID_1 ... Is this crontab entry secure? I've had many problems with rm command in the past, today I'm afraid of it. =|
<GeekSquid> !anyone | otis
<ubottu> otis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: sky2 eth0: enabling interface \n ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready \n sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both \n ADDR(NETDEV_CHANGE) eth0 : link becomes ready \n eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<otis> ltimate edition corrupted my images how do i fix this
<brjann> fivetwentysix: hm. "link is not ready" usually means the cable's not plugged in
<fivetwentysix> brjann: the lights are flashing and everything
<brjann> fivetwentysix: didn't have a thunderstorm last night, did you?
<GeekSquid> surjya: not a command .. open Synaptic Package Manager ... click settings>repositories>   make sure the first 4 checkboxes are checked .. then close the repositories window and click reload in synaptic, then search again
<fivetwentysix> brjann: if the wire works when i plug it into my mac book pro, there are no lights on the router wire slots but they flash on the pc's ethernet device
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Also ubuntu recognizes when i unplug the wire
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, scratch that off the list then :)
<fivetwentysix> brjann: i just unplugged it and it said wire disconnected
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Any ideas?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: thinking and researching some more :)
<fivetwentysix> brjann: I think it's got to be some kind of update that broke my network
<Wubuntu> i'm using Karmic and have a Microdia TwinkleCam USB camera that i can't seem to get to operate. Can anyone assist me with this problem?
<pangolin_rollin> gps on ttyUSB0 shows data but does recognize in gpsdrive. anyone know the solution? thanks
<GeekSquid> fivetwentysix: with the wire plugged in ... open a terminal and ping 66.18.141.211 .. see if you get a response from the server
<pangolin_rollin> **does't
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Network is unreachable!
<fivetwentysix> brjann: lol
<brjann> fivetwentysix: you can check that in synaptic, under File > History. it'll show you what packages have been installed and when
<fivetwentysix> brjann: guess not, last entry was on the 18th of feb
<brjann> fivetwentysix: alright. let's try something else
<brjann> fivetwentysix: what's the IP of the laptop you're on now? probably 192.168.x.x
<wfelipe> hi, how can I change the routing table in Linux? in order to decide which gateway should I use based on the source address
<fivetwentysix> brjann: 192.168.1.103
<fivetwentysix> brjann: you want me to ping it right, but theres no connection to the network from ubuntu to the router
<brjann> brjann: now, that wasn't me :)
<brjann> fivetwentysix: whoops, talking to myself. no, that wasn't me :)
<jazusa03> is this channel for internet related problems only? sry im kind of new to this
<brjann> fivetwentysix: alright, let's try giving your problem computer a static ip
<fivetwentysix> brjann: ok
<otis> ultimate edition corrupted my images how do i fix this
<fivetwentysix> brjann: How-to? I actually always wanted to know how to do this.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.222 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<brjann> fivetwentysix: this is a temporary assignment, it wouldn't last across reboots
<Jon-> I am having an issue with an HP F4180 printer, accessing through an SAMBA share from a Windows2000 PC using karmic. Issue: The HP F4100 series driver only causes my printer to spin-up and not actually print when sending a job [probably due to the job not being sent properly and the printer rejecting it]. Any ideas? Please help. Thank you.
<pangolin_rollin> fixing fprint reader??? fingerprint reader shows in device list but fprint demo doesn't recognize. fingerprint gui shows device but doesn't accept data?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: okay did that followed by service network-manager restart
<brjann> fivetwentysix: no, we're trying without network-manager now ;)
<rww> otis: Ultimate Edition isn't a supported Ubuntu derivative, you'd have to ask them about it.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: stop networking manager?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: network-manager will try and assume control of the device
<brjann> fivetwentysix: mhm, sudo service network-manager stop
<brjann> fivetwentysix: then again: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.222 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<fivetwentysix> avahi registers aedddress record for 192.168.1.222 on eth0.IPv4
<fivetwentysix> brjann: link becomes ready
<brjann> fivetwentysix: fantastic. now ping 192.168.1.103
<fivetwentysix> brjann: then stops at no IPv6 routers present
<ryanprior> What's a good way to get rid of lots of the useless fonts in Ubuntu?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: that's fine, ipv4 is all we care about now
<fivetwentysix> brjann: bingo
<fivetwentysix> brjann: can ping
<Jon-> See previous comment : is this purely a driver issue, or can I do something about this?
<chd> I get this error when I try to play music in rhythmbox The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<otis> how do i fix corrupt  images
<brjann> fivetwentysix: alright. your problem is clearly not hardware related -- it seems like network-manager is failing to get a dynamic IP from your router
<jazusa03> I'm having trouble getting Compiz Fusion and Emerald to work properly, Emerald will theme the outside of the window, but the inside (text/window background/scrollbars ect) is still the same as the original GTK theme, I have ran both by Terminal and they don't display any errors, any advice?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yup
<brjann> fivetwentysix: do you have any sort of limitations enabled on what mac addresses are allowed to get IPs from the router or anything like that?
<crdlb> jazusa03: that is perfectly normal
<rww> ubottu: emerald | jazusa03
<ubottu> jazusa03: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: it's a linksys wireless router
<fivetwentysix> brjann: and i don't think so, i think this is a client side issue because it works with my macbook pro
<otis> how do i fix corrupt images
<jazusa03> I guess i will search for an alternative to Emerald then
<Jon-> fivetwentysix: Have you tried restarting the router/renewing the DHCP record on the router?
<pangolin_rollin> anyone see this message?
<DJ_HaMsTa> why does ubuntu not shut down the monitors backlight after being idle ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> it shuts down the panel or makes everything black but the backlight is still on
<crdlb> jazusa03: regardless of the decorator you use, the contents of your apps will look the same
<fivetwentysix> Jon- yeah
<kinja-sheep> DJ_HaMsTa: Your mileage may vary. It works fine for me. My monitor goes to standby mode.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, since we've been mucking with services and IPs and such, would you reboot your problem computer so we can start fresh looking at network-manager specifically?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: btw i don't have internet access on ubuntu, however i can connect to the router admin page
<brjann> fivetwentysix: right, that's because we didn't set up DNS, just IP
<fivetwentysix> brjann: alright rebooting
<DJ_HaMsTa> kinja-sheep, what is this your mileage may vary analogy ?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: let me know when you're ready to go
<kinja-sheep> DJ_HaMsTa: Meaning not everything will works for everybody because of different machines.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: meanwhile, afk two minutes :)
<fivetwentysix> brjann:  ready
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah
<DJ_HaMsTa> got it
<fivetwentysix> brjann: okay ill go for a smoke
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i fix it? lol
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to watch veoh w/o wine?
<kinja-sheep> DJ_HaMsTa: I imagine you should try configuring few things.  I used to have a launcher that will push me into standby immediately (rather than idling). I'm trying to find it.
<andruk> rsync seems to be transferring the entirety of each file im trying to transfer, instead of transferring the deltas.  is this normal?
<DJ_HaMsTa> thank you
<Jon-> chd: Google is your friend. Try: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-rhythmbox-not-playing-mp3-in-ubuntu-karmic.html   or   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   in terminal should also do the trick.
<Jon-> Still having an issue with an HP F4180 printer, accessing through an SAMBA share from a Windows2000 PC using karmic. Issue: The HP F4100 series driver only causes my printer to spin-up and not actually print when sending a job [probably due to the job not being sent properly and the printer rejecting it]. Any ideas/anything I can do, or is this just compatibility fail? Please help. Thank you.
<FloodBot2> Jon-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chd> Jon-, I've sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to no avail
<chd> Jon-, I'll check out your link, thanky ou
<brjann> !google > Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-, please see my private message
<slimjimflim> how to veoh?????
<kinja-sheep> DJ_HaMsTa: Try "xset dpms force off" but that should get same result for you though.
<ryanrhee90> hi all. I have a server install of ubuntu that's been so hacked that i really just want to start over. the thing is, it's a dedicated server and i don't have physical access to it. Getting an IP-KVM would cost money. I basically want to re-install the OS without killing the OS. (I.e. just removing all apps and reverting everything back to 'factory settings' without having to remove the OS.) How can I accomplish this?
<Kristopher1> Hey so I had ubuntu karmic installed, and then went ahead with installing windows7 on another harddisk. I am in a livecd right now, how do I restore my grub2 (giving it windows options as well)
<kinja-sheep> DJ_HaMsTa: Perhaps "xset dpms force off && sleep 3" and don't touch anything for short. You get black screen.
<Jon-> chd: If you have further issue PM me
<DJ_HaMsTa> kk
<DJ_HaMsTa> be back in 4 mins lol
<ryanrhee90> Kristopher1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rww> Kristopher1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Kristopher1> thanks ryanrhee90, rww
<gantrixx> Did Ubuntu just upgrade to Thunderbird 3?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: back when you are
<fivetwentysix> brjann: back
<kinja-sheep> gantrixx: I don't think so. In Lucid, it will. Also, if it is not, use mozilla's daily ppa for that one.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: by the way, thank you so much for your support so far, really appreciate it
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/
<brjann> fivetwentysix: alright. right click on the (still spinning?) network manager icon and go to Edit Connections
<brjann> fivetwentysix: not a problem :)
<gantrixx> My TB2 has gone away
<fivetwentysix> brjann: okay
<gantrixx> and TB3 is here now
<fivetwentysix> brjann: add new connection right?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: you should be on the Wired tab; is there anything there already?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: auto ethernet only
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, that's hopefully the one that used to work. click that and click edit...
<fivetwentysix> brjann: no i deleted the one that used to work but it didnt have any special settings in it anyways
<demonspork> I have a 5.1 speaker setup with Ubuntu 9.10. VLC media player doesn't allow me to hear voices no matter what I use, it doesn't output that to any of the speaker channels
<ryanrhee90> anyone? resetting ubuntu to original settings without killing the OS? :(
<fivetwentysix> brjann: okay so i clicked edit
<brjann> fivetwentysix: ah, okay. so we're editing the only one that was left now, right?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yes
<pangolin_rollin> gps shows data under # cat /dev/ttyUSB0 but does not show up in gpsdrive!!?? reasons?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay. we'll go through the tabs one by one based on what mine currently says :)
<slimjimflim> anybody ever figured out how to watch flash movies on veoh.com without resorting to wine?
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: that would be possible, what part is hacked ... the os or the server datum, also what was it serving
<mbrigdan> Anyone know of a music player similar to Amarok 1.4? Amarok2 is crippled, and I can't stand using it.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: connect automatically checked, mac is whatever, mtu automatic, available to all users checked
<kinja-sheep> ryanrhee90: A such thing really does exist? I would imagine it is not. (at least not entirely).
<fivetwentysix> brjann: next
<slimjimflim> mbrigdan: vlc and kmplayer are nice
<fivetwentysix> brjann: 802.1x security
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid, the server is doing a bunch of stuff - DNS, OpenVPN, Apache, mail+imap, LAMP, etc, etc.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: you may want to open up a terminal, run ifconfig, and make sure the mac address displayed matched the HWaddr for eth0
<pangolin_rollin> testing.. anyone see this message?
<Jon-> mbrigdan: VLC is my favourite, but it lacks some big library + music killer support. Sort of a "just works" media player that has slowly added on features like that.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: done
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay. 802.1x security unchecked
<fivetwentysix> brjann: IPv4 settings
<brjann> fivetwentysix: method: automatic
<mbrigdan> Jon-, VLC is one of my favourite media players too (all my video), but it doesn't have anything in terms of managing my music library, or transferring songs to devices
<RfooTfoo> can someone help me locate my .htaccess file that is active? I need to change the password and I cant locate it! lol
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: I'd start by backing up everything ... .. Is this a LTS version?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: i thought we want to set an ip?
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: the OS actually came with a custom kernel. i didn't realize this until i noticed that openvpn wouldn't load any kernel modules. I changed the kernel to the LTS. Basically, this was my first time using Ubuntu so everything on here isn't quite right. Now that I kind of know my way around, Yes, it is an LTS version
<brjann> fivetwentysix: we can, after we've verified the settings and tried dhcp again
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: Also, everything has already been backed up.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: still doent work
<brjann> fivetwentysix: we're not there yet :)
<brjann> fivetwentysix: go back into editing that connection, on the ipv4 tab
<mbrigdan> slimjimflim, both of those are nice, but not quite what I'm going for. I'm looking for more an iTunes replacement, which Amarok 1.4 did quite well
<fivetwentysix> brjann: and?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: click the routes button at the bottom and ensure that it's empty and the two boxes are unchecked
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yup
<brjann> fivetwentysix: okay, onto the ipv6 tab. should be method: ignore
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: I'd wait until the middle of April ... the next LTS is coming out ... everything would be updated, .. then you'd prolly have some fixing to do, but it would be a far cry from a in place reinstallation
<harisund> I have installed karmic-server, and I have setup my eth0 to be static. Yet, in my /var/log/syslog I keep seeing messages CONSTANTLY of eth1 trying to acquire an IP through DHCP from my router (and acquiring too) .. Why does it happen?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: yup
<brjann> fivetwentysix: alright, click apply.
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: Alright, that sounds fine. However, when I upgrade this coming april, wouldn't I still need to ... 'wipe everything down'? (remove everything & start over)?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: still not working
<brjann> fivetwentysix: bummer. alright, static ip then
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/
<Iron_Man> hello
<fivetwentysix> brjann: ok
<brjann> fivetwentysix: back to the ipv4 tab
<Iron_Man> i need some assistance
<Iron_Man> linux newbie
<arand> !ask | Iron_Man
<ubottu> Iron_Man: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Iron_Man> my laptop battery is not charging for some reason
<brjann> fivetwentysix: method: manual. click add, insert an address like 192.168.1.222, netmask 255.255.255.0, and gateway 192.168.1.1 (i'm assuming that's your router's IP)
<Iron_Man> i found a package on that will help me make it work again
<thesoprano08> #ubuntu-pa
<jmq> noob question. How would I download a zip file from some url in the console?
<Iron_Man> but the file is on .ISO
<Iron_Man> how do i use an .ISO file
<brjann> fivetwentysix: for DNS, if your router can act as a DNS server, put its ip; otherwise, you can use google's public DNS service: 8.8.8.8
<arand> jmq: wget is one option
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: if you upgrade from LTS 8.04 to LTS 10.04, just about every file on the server is going to be replaced, except for your data, essentially cleaning it too, I;d change some passwords, clean up some SQL tables and get the latest DNS data, but other than that, I think you'd be good to go
<Iron_Man> arand
<dsnyders> Has anybody gotten kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: so when i upgrade to the next LTS, what would happen to the config files?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: google has a dns service?
<arand> Iron_Man: you should be able to right-click, open with, archive mounter.
<brjann> fivetwentysix: yep, since december
<fivetwentysix> brjann: wow, is it me or does it even perform faster than my isp's dns server
<brjann> fivetwentysix: search domains you can leave blank
<fivetwentysix> brjann:  itworks btw
<brjann> fivetwentysix: probably not you, ISP DNSes are notoriously bad ;)
<brjann> fivetwentysix: great! i have no idea what's wrong with DHCP unfortunately
<islington> where does amarok save its podcasts?
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: that is what you have to make sure to backup .. some would be replaced, others appended, but you would still have a working environment from which to reconfigure everything
<brjann> fivetwentysix: but if you're happy with static, i'm happy
<Iron_Man> arand, i will try it now, hold on a sec
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: i'd actually want ALL my config files deleted, if possible. that's essentially what i'm going for here :)
<NotTooSmart> ls -lh /crypt/files; read sent over ssh returns: 192.168.1.3: command not found, any ideas. I was told ; read stops the window from closing so the command shold stat the dir but it doesn't
<pangolin_rollin> gps shows device input under # cat /dev/ttyUSB0 but doesn't show up when running gpsdrive?? reasons?
<Iron_Man> Arand, i did it , but how do i use it now
<arand> Iron_Man: what are the contents of it?
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/  I've been helping a lot of people on here while waiting haha
<brjann> fivetwentysix: it's possible someone in #gnome could help you troubleshoot networkmanager specifically, since it's a gnome project now, if you're interested
<Iron_Man> it has a bunch of folders
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: define config files ... /etc/resolv.conf is a config file, but you'd never want to change it - if you did you would loose networking, same for /etc/network/interfaces ... get my point ...
<Iron_Man> either way it seems that would not fix my issue
<Iron_Man> arand,
<Iron_Man> my battery keeps showing a message that is discharging
<Iron_Man> but i just bought that battery like a month ago
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: oh yeah, haha, sorry. i meant application config files - as in httpd.conf, or php.ini, etc, etc
<Iron_Man> and i was looking for an application that will allow me to test my battery
 * pangolin_rollin Waves hello
<DJ> hey yall
<dsnyders> Has anybody gotten kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: that's okay, thank you so much
<brjann> fivetwentysix: you're welcome :)
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/
<pangolin_rollin> anyone have gps experience?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Hey would you know how to overwrite the boot loader for my pc at home, I want to install linux on it since i got 3 harddrives, 2 of which are empty, however it's a dell xps 9000 and I cant seem to be able to boot from cd :-(
<airtonix> !enter | Iron_Man
<ubottu> Iron_Man: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brjann> fivetwentysix: and you can't reorder the boot devices in the BIOS setup?
<arand> Iron_Man: If you simply run "gnome-power-statistics" from the alt+F2 prompt you should et some battery info, provided they are detected correctly
<fivetwentysix> brjann: There is no bios setup
<gilbertthebrain> Could someone tell me if Ubuntu is DEB or rpm based?
<MrPockets> man
<MrPockets> my nutty install went and changed a buncha stuff to crazy language in a crazy font
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: for httpd.conf blanking it would be fine, whereas deleting it would be a bad idea, as for php.ini it will be replaced by the next version of php4 or 5 ... apache is a server .. php is a set of libraries that allow for parsing of php data, I don't consider them applications, I consider the webapps that exist within the webroot the application and the infrastructure that allows that to be served is the LAMP stack ... follow?
<Jon-> fivetwentysix: There is... no.. BIOS setup?
<brjann> fivetwentysix: really? i've never seen a dell that didn't have a BIOS setup you could get to by wailing on F2 while the logo was onscreen
<airtonix> gilbertthebrain, ubuntu is based on debian...
<rww> gilbertthebrain: deb
<brjann> fivetwentysix: similarly i've always been able to get to a boot options prompt by hitting F11
<gilbertthebrain> thanks
<ryanrhee90> hrm. okay. well web apps are independent, i can just remove their directory. I'm talking more like ... apache itself, for example. i'd rather just delete any trace of apache2 on my machine and re-install it using apt-get, cuz i'm almost certain i've hacked it to the point of no return. same with ... mysql. or... shorewall, bind9, etc etc
<DarkSpirit> Hey
<sloopy> where is the /etc/rc.d dir hidden in 9.10?
<DarkSpirit> Which are the big Linux Oses?
<DarkSpirit> OSes?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Well either it doesn't recognize my keyboard early enough for me to go into the bios menu or it just doesn't have one; I've tried rebooting hundreds of times.
 * pangolin_rollin waves
<fivetwentysix> brjann: razer arctosa keyboard
<brjann> DarkSpirit: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<DarkSpirit> thanks
<dsnyders> sloopy, /etc/rc*
<brjann> fivetwentysix: not familiar with it. i'd say you'd probably be better off finding a cheap keyboard to let you into the boot menu than trying to jack with your boot record so you can install linux :) however, you could also try wubi and install from windows
<sloopy> dsnyders, yes the 0-6 dir's are there but no rc.d
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: hrm... for example, i'm guessing that "apt-get remove apache2" won't delete httpd.conf. if i do apt-get install apache2 after removing, i'm guessing that the configuration files will still be there. true?
<brjann> !wubi | fivetwentysix
<ubottu> fivetwentysix: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pangolin_rollin> anyone have an extensive knowledge of either GPS or fingerprint readers? i need help with both
<dsnyders> sloopy, there is no rc.d
<pangolin_rollin> !
<sloopy> dsnyders, so where to put stuff that usually goes in it?
<fivetwentysix> brjann: I don't want to install something where it doesn't give me full hardware support
<fivetwentysix> brjann: i rather just install it on a VM
<fivetwentysix> brjann: if that's the case
<Jon-> ubottu: You guys still recommend Wubi? I remember like 3-4 months ago I was a Ubuntu green dude, installed with Wubi, worked great, week later, GRUB update, boot loader was SCREWED. What an oversight =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsnyders> sloopy, It's been a while.  What normally goes in rc.d
<fivetwentysix> lol @ ubottu
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/  Please, someone at least tell me it's only a compatibility issue so I can frown and move on haha
<fivetwentysix> !lol | fivetwentysix
<ubottu> fivetwentysix, please see my private message
<Jon-> I like talking to bots
<sloopy> dsnyders, yeah its been years since i have had to update my router... i dont play with the low level stuff anymore :'(
<GeekSquid> ryanrhee90: I don't believe in no return .. but anyway .. if you wanted to truly get rid of the lamp stack (for instance) sudo tasksel remove --purge lamp-server would really get rid of everything, then i'd be just a matter of reinstalling the lamp stack, ... your example is ok, however it doesn't get rid of the configs unless you do sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 ... follow?
<duncanidaho1> Why does DESKTOP DRAPES not startup when my computer restarts?  It is listed in my startup applications.  It is also set to do so in its preferences.
<ryanrhee90> GeekSquid: Purge! okay. i'll do that. thanks! :)
<arand> Jon-: I have never used wubi nor do I think much of it, I would say if you have a choice, go with a dualboot instead.
<Jon-> arand: After GRUB blew up on me I dual-booted. Seriously though, if Ubuntu is supposed to work for my Grandma and a simple recommended update blows up Wubi because of some mix up with GRUB... well, that just sucks.
<seanbrystone> good luck finding the perfect OS
<GeekSquid> Jon-: type /msg ubottu !gender ... you might get a kick out of that ... also http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi is ubottu's database for your enjoyment
<arand> Jon-: Bugs always suck, but there is little avoiding the neither, such is life.
<dsnyders> sloopy, I think the stuff goes in the various rc*.d folders, and possibly the /etc/event.d folder.
<fivetwentysix> brjann: Can I install wubi and make it use a whole harddrive to itself to increase performance?
<linucks> Hi there, I am confused over this new grub.cnf, I need to add a kernel option however there seems to be no menu.lst file and the grub.cnf is only script. Can anyone help?
<Jon-> arand: True, but when was the last time a Microsoft patches caused BSODs? Last patch date, yes, but that was from a rootkit not letting it modify a file, haha ^_^
<sloopy> dsnyders, only symlinks go into rc*.d
<arand> linucks: editing is done in /etc/default/grub
<brjann> fivetwentysix: apparently yes, via LVPM. I've never used wubi or LVPM, though :) http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<dsnyders> sloopy, so where do the symlinks point?
<Jon-> arand: My point is Ubuntu really needs more stability before it's ready for the average user IMO, I'm not bashing, just saying, it's a power-user OS
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/  Please, someone at least tell me it's only a compatibility issue so I can frown and move on haha
<arand> linucks: use "sudo update-grub" to propagate the to the actual grub.cfg
<sloopy> dsnyders, to files in /etc/init.d
<linucks> arand: ok, where in /etc/default/grub do I add a kernel option? I am new to grub2
<fivetwentysix> Does wubi work on Win 7 64bit ?
<sloopy> dsnyders, which are where the actual startup control scripts reside
<Jon-> fivetwentysix: It worked with RC1 for me, so I assume it will for you as well. I'd really recommend dual-boot though.
<jrtayloriv> Why would I use Ubuntu firefox addons rather than just installing them directly through firefox?
<dsnyders> sloopy, so I guess that's where your /etc/rc.d files are too.
<linucks> arand: would it happen to be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""?
<Jon-> jrtayloriv: I think they are the same thing.
<axisys> how do I setup a user with autologin ? put ubuntu on my gf's laptop .. she prefers not to enter passwd during login.. it is secure.. no open port except ssh w/ limit and there is no inbound route to my home
<arand> linucks: kernel option? like "acpi=off" or "vga=868"? In that case it is at the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line (where there is already the quiet and splash options)
<jrtayloriv> Jon- Why does Ubuntu team maintain these packages then? Surely they wouldn't create a package for no reason ....
<Jon-> axisys: System -> Administration -> Login screen [in there]
<fivetwentysix> Jon-: I'm having trouble booting from cd
<linucks> arand: i8042.nomux=1
<sloopy> dsnyders, nope, rc.d was for scripts for simple tasks that were started/stopped/etc by the scripts in /etc/init.d
<Jon-> fivetwentysix: You the BIOS guy? Tap F2 when computer powers on set CD to boot before hard-drive in boot order
<Jon-> Printer issue, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386073/  Please, someone at least tell me it's only a compatibility issue so I can frown and move on haha
<arand> linucks: that would go in there yes (what I mentioned)
<fivetwentysix> Jon-: That's the whole problem
<linucks> arand: ok thanks :)
<Jon-> jrtayloriv: I've used Ubuntu for 1 month. Don't ask me. :P
<Ghost1227> much as i hate to admit it, i need help... i haven't configured X in ages but i now find myself needing to use an ubuntu box that is forcing 800x600 resolution on an i915
<axisys> Jon-: thanks
<hamza>   no system devices (partitions, usb, cd/dvd drive) are showing in my nautilus, but they show in disk utility.  now im just wondering if it's hopeless and i have to reinstall...
<arand> fivetwentysix: Depending on system everything from Del, F1-F2, F10-F12 is possible ways to get into bios
<Jon-> fivetwentysix: BIOS setup is usually F1, F2 or DEL. I usually tap all three in rapid succession until it pops up.
<fivetwentysix> Jon-: ill try when i gethome
<sloopy> Jon-, looks like you are probly sharing it as a raw device and ubuntu is sending PS pages to it...
<seanbrystone> isnt F10 the bios on  the newer HP's?
<sloopy> Jon-, on the win2k machine look at the raw file in the spool and see if it has a PS header or binary data...
<rww> I tend to just bash function keys randomly until the setup screen appears.
<ja660k> is there a win95 emulator like dosbox?
<ardchoille> rww: hehe
<Wubuntu> i'm using Karmic Koala 9.10, and have a Microdia TwinkleCam USB camera that i can't seem to get to operate. Can anyone assist me with this problem?
<Jon-> sloopy: I can access the drive remotely from here, what path is the spool in generally?
<arand> jrtayloriv: Using the ubuntu firefox addons makes them use the package management system, and hence will be easier to manage (depending on your preference)
<arand> !wine | ja660k
<ubottu> ja660k: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dsnyders> sloopy, on my fedora box, rc.d contains init.d and the various rc*.d folders.  On my ubuntu those are all in /etc directly.
<sloopy> Jon-, i dont know for win2k, on win xp it is... uh give me a sec
<dsnyders> sloopy, what exactly are you after?
<axisys> how do I disable `laptop mode' .. it is keep going to suspend mode if the lid is down
<axisys> got it! power management
<Jon-> axisys: You can access power options from System -> Preferences -> Power Management. Change the settings and click the make default [or whatever it is] button
<axisys> Jon-: thanks
<Jon-> haha
<sloopy> dsnyders, i upgraded my router machine from 8.04 to 9.10, i tried firestarter for the FW but it is sucking up 100% cpu on one of the cores...
<jrtayloriv> arand, Thanks
<sloopy> dsnyders, so i am going back to just using a iptables script i made...
<sensae> I'm having problems with mdadm and RAID - it seems like it won't write a superblock to my raid devices
<GeekSquid> sloopy: you are so much better off using iptables or ufw, firestarter is a memory/cpu hog
<sloopy> dsnyders, and i am used to sysv init, as it was in the past (i used to use FC back in the day...)
<dsnyders> sloopy, so you want to know where to put the iptables script?
<sloopy> GeekSquid, yeah i said that ;')
<alcala> Hello!! =)
<sloopy> dsnyders, yeah i just made a rc.d dir in /etc
<brjann> !hi | alcala
<ubottu> alcala: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rothsdad> hi
<Jon-> sloopy I found C:\WINNT\system32\spool\PRINTERS  it contains .SHD and .SPL files. What would you like me to check?
<MrPockets> what the HECK would make the menu font in certain applications different?
<GeekSquid> MrPockets: like what application?
<alcala> does anybody has any experience on configuring WEBCAM on any msn client??
<MrPockets> the file menus in OpenOffice Writer, and all the font in VirtualBox
<MrPockets> but like, Evolituon, FF, xChat, all gine
<MrPockets> fine*
<b2p1mp> im such a noob, my win7 desktop had the printer attached windows shared(LPT1), on my laptop i goto printers, add under Network choose Windows Samba then input the info to locate the printer.... i cant seem to locate it though.
<sloopy> Jon-, i dont rem which, use a good text editor and open one and see if there is a PS header in it...
<MrPockets> all system fonts are fine..
<b2p1mp> im on 910 ubuntu
<Jon-> sloopy vim to the rescue  one sec
<sloopy> Jon-, best thing since sliced bread ;')
<b2p1mp> cant seem to reach the printer attached to lpt1 on my windows machine
<Guest58560> hello all can i ask a question
<sloopy> Guest58560, you just did...
<dsnyders> sloopy, judging from the readme in /etc/init.d, you should put it in /etc/init.d and then run update-rc.d
<Guest58560> fair enough...
<brjann> !ask | Guest58560
<ubottu> Guest58560: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jon-> spool Hmm, just seems like binaries to me, gedit can't find proper encoding and VIM displays garbage or nothing
<alcala> can anybody help me to decide on what webcam I can buy that is compatible with a messenger in ubuntu?
<dsnyders> Has anybody gotten kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<Guest58560> ok..so just installed ubuntu had free space of 10gb on drive formated it as Fat to store music..rebooted drive not seen data ?gone?
<dsnyders> Guest58560, Is the drive mounted?
<brjann> alcala: here's a list of webcams that the Free Software Foundation likes: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<Jon-> sloopy Hmm, just seems like binaries to me, gedit can't find proper encoding and VIM displays garbage or nothing  [I called you "spool". Ironic fail.]
<Guest58560> and partitions are not mounted automatically which is odd to me
<GeekSquid> alcala: look here http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2008/03/28/webcams-that-just-work-with-ubuntu/
<sloopy> dsnyders, no, that isnt the right place for the script... init.d is where the script with the info for update-rc needs is stored...
<alcala> brjann thanks
<DanaG> hmm, is it a known issue that the PowerPC LiveCD is 705 megabytes, and thus too big to fit on a CD?
<brjann> alcala: take a look at the link GeekSquid said too :)
<alcala> geeksquid thanks
<AgentGreen> hi everyone
<sloopy> Jon-, yeah then win2k is probly sharing it as a raw specific printer as opposed to a generic PS printer...
<cyberbluntz> OK, so I'm trying to play this dvd I picked up from the redbox, when I put it it it comes up with an autolauncher, and asks me what to do . I select the movie player, and when It attempts to launch it gives and error "no URI handler implemented for "dvd"."
<AgentGreen> anyone not to busy or frustrated to help A Ubuntu desktop installation problem ?
<GeekSquid> DanaG: please ask that question in #ubuntu-powerpc
<Jon-> sloopy: AKA, Windows-share only? [as the driver is transmitted to the box when it tries to access it]?
<Jon-> sloopy: It works with zero-config for XP and 7
<sloopy> Jon-, yeah that sounds about right... i am not really sure, as i have been linux (and unix) prodominate for ~15 years...
<sloopy> Jon-, and i have seen this issue with samba... i know how to fix it in samba but not windows
<Jon-> sloopy: I'm 20... you make me feel young ^_^. Out of curiosity what's the samba fix?
<jmfedlp> #ubuntu-es
<AgentGreen> I get a blank screen after ubuntu bootloader? lets me select
<sensae> I'm trying to start my raid array with mdadm and I get device or resource busy
<sloopy> Jon-, samba is the app that runs on linux (and other os's) for sharing things in the MS way...
<sensae> lsof shows nothing using either drives / partitions
<Jon-> sloopy: Oh. I thought it was the name for the actual protocol used by Windows, nevermind. I see the difference now
<sloopy> Jon-, the protocol is called 'smb'
<pangolin_rollin> hello? testing connection please respond back?
<AgentGreen> hello
<GeekSquid> pangolin_rollin: working
<pangolin_rollin> Geeksquid: thank you
<Jon-> sloopy: Yep. I should have known that. I'm very solid on Windows boxes, only have about a month of ubuntu under my belt now. Thanks for the help, I guess I am screwed =/
<rothsdad> 、
<sloopy> Jon-, problem is fixable, i just dont know how...
<sloopy> Jon-, besides isnt win2k EOL?
<AgentGreen> awww bummer all the documentation and searching with no luck
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: Laptop?
<hamza> noone knows why i cant mount any of my drives?
<AgentGreen> no netbook installled awsome it loaded so well on my eeepc I decided to install on my desktop also not the remix ofcourse but the new 9.10
<Jon-> sloopy: Win2k is in "extended" support, no new features are planned but security patches and vulnerabilities are still addressed.. those are dropped in like 2012?
<AgentGreen> and i just get a blank screeen and my refresh rate or resolution in my card
<AgentGreen> goes nuts
<sloopy> Jon-, ahhh, i just know someone who was telling me 2003 server is going to be EOL this year, so i figured 2k was well past EOL
<Jon-> sloopy It's quite an old PC, it really wouldn't run XP without an upgrade. It has the printer attached just out of convinence, no room by the XP box [my main box, this is a laptop]
<alcala> WEBCAM configuring is hard? I mean u should pick a compatible one, configure it, and see if u have luck making it work!
<theadmin> What does TTY stand for, actually?
<sloopy> theadmin, TeleTYpe
<jazusa03> compiz has broken, when i load it, all the windows go blank i tried to run it in the console but couldnt read an error message
<theadmin> sloopy: :/
<mengu> hi. when i try to play some mp3s i get this error: "GstMPEGAudioParse: No valid frames found before end of stream" why is that? they were working great on win?
<chd> how do I mount iso's with ubuntu
<issaec> hola
<axisys> chd: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<sloopy> ubottu, iso | chd
<ubottu> chd: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AgentGreen> no idea's anyone ?
<issaec> which is the room of Ubuntu in spanish¿?
<issaec> xD
<Jon-> sloopy Oh crappp Windows 2000 extended support ends 13/07/2010. I guess I am hounding my parents to upgrade then, that's sort of critical and I refuse to have an easily compromised box on the network
<brjann> !es | issaec
<ubottu> issaec: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: there are a number of considerations... it is probably your video card ... at boot loader screen . press ESC after post ... go to recovery mode and run the xfix then reboot and see if that helped
<sloopy> Jon-, replace 2k with ubuntu
<AgentGreen> thank you very much geek squid
<Johny> HELLPPP!!!!
<AgentGreen> this is from cd boot ?
<Jon-> sloopy: It's my moms computer
<sloopy> Jon-, mom can learn ubuntu...
<Johny> i uninstalled ubuntu but i cant seem to uninstall GRUB Loader
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: fresh start ... when you get to Loading Grub .. Press esc ... go to the recovery cosole and run the xfix
<Johny> i cant boot to my XP machine :(
<Jon-> sloopy: I've had ubuntu for a month and the only reason I didn't say screw it and go back to windows is because I had the perseverance and was good with PCs. I've had issues... I'll consider it.
<AgentGreen> all i have is cd
<AgentGreen> k it switch into text mod
<AgentGreen> im at boot :
<sensae> Can anyone explain this to me? My mdadm raid automatically builds on boot, on /dev/md_d0, and I have it in fstab. When my system boots it hangs complaining /home won't mount (the raid), but all I have to do is drop to recovery console, type 'mount -a' and hit ctrl D to continue booting, and it works
<sloopy> Jon-, just remember you didnt learn windows in a month, so dont expect to learn ubuntu in a month ;')
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: press esc to get to the grub screen ... go to recovery .. are we getting there
<dsnyders> sloopy, scripts go into /etc/init.d according to this: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368717
<AgentGreen> trying i think I did it too early
<Johny> any of you guys here know how to remove grub loader?
<AgentGreen> just went to a boot: promp
<ChogyDan> sensae: it might be an ordering thing.  It is trying to boot before the raid comes online
<Johny> GRUB
<ChogyDan> sensae: don't know anything about fixing that though...
<rww> Johny: what are you trying to replace it with? Windows' boot loader?
<sloopy> dsnyders, yes, startup scripts belong in init.d but this isnt the startup script...
<Johny> yeah i want to restore it to the original
<AgentGreen> if I press esc from boot loader of cd
<sensae> ChogyDan: Well that's lame :/
<AgentGreen> I go to a BOOT: prompt
<NimbleRabit> I'm trying to do a cp command, and I know for 100% sure the file exists, but it's telling me cannot stat FILE: No such file or directory.  Here's the command sudo cp "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CoreAVC Pro/CoreAVCDecoder.ax" /usr/share/dshowserver/  what am I doing wrong here?
<AgentGreen> I did it post clicking live
<rww> Johny: Which version of Windows?
<Jon-> sloopy: I just meant shit like having GRUB die on a boot... "Learning Windows" is very false, it's more like "learning how to not install junky programs and avoid malware" Windows is quite stable, hard to screwup, low crash rate, no compatibility issues, updates don't break things. Ubuntu, so far for me, not quite there yet. I don't know if I want to subject my mom to that
<Johny> i have windows XP
<AgentGreen> got it posting all info
<AgentGreen> from loading
<rww> Johny: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/292614-how-to-get-back-your-windows-xp-bootloader/
<AgentGreen> so i guess it's gona load me into a prompt ?
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: not the CD ... try without CD ... boot normally .. when you get past the bios screen press ESC
<Johny> ahhhh i already did that
<AgentGreen> not installed there's only ubuntu 8.10 fastrack 4 and windows xp
<Johny> still doing GRUB Loading but it actually wont even go to the menu
<AgentGreen> backtrack4 I mean
<sloopy> Jon-, yeah my wife was a windows person, made her use linux, until she got her new laptop, tried vista, didnt care much for it, went to 7, and is serioulsy considering going back to linux...
<genii> Johny: For grub2 hold the shift key down and not the esc key
<Johny> it would just stay GRUB loading
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: what do you mean not installed ... what did it do?
<Jon-> sloopy: Hmm, really? Personally I love 7, but I take computer science so some experiance in UNIX/Linux would be nice. That's why I forced myself to switch for a bit.
<GeekSquid> genii: that's new .. good to know
<Jon-> sloopy: I didn't care for Vista at all, it was rushed and just wasn't very good
<AgentGreen> I place cd in drive
<AgentGreen> I get too the boot loader menu
<AgentGreen> I got to install ubuntu
<AgentGreen> shows me circle logo
<Johny> nope holding down shift doesnt help
<AgentGreen> shows me text
<AgentGreen> then My screen goes out of rang
<sloopy> Jon-, yeah i have opinions on both but they would be OT here and discussing here is against the TOS for the channel...
<AgentGreen> it's an intel celery 2.0ghz with a nvidia gfx 7600 gt
<Jon-> sloopy: Whoops. I won't then, thanks =)
<sloopy> Jon-, np, suprised something hasnt been ssaid already...
<mawst> Does anyone know which "fmt" on youtube = 1080p?
<dsnyders> sloopy,  This link uses /opt/scripts for an iptables script: http://townx.org/simple_firewall_for_ubuntu_using_iptables
<rww> ubottu: ot | mawst
<ubottu> mawst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mawst> :D
<Johny> GRUB Loader wont go away plz help
<dsnyders> sloopy, [shrug] but if you've got it working, you've got it working.
<hipitihop> what is the correct way to check what timzone I have set from the command line ?
<lazarus_lupine> anyone know how to completely remove plymouth? Still getting a mountall error message on startup. Using an ssd so i don't need a splash screen.
<alcala> is there any software like MAIL CHIMP for ubuntu??
<arand> Johny: You have an xp CD?
<Johny> yeah but i did all that fixboot and fixmdr thing
<brjann> hipitihop: date
<Johny> and GRUB is still there
<brjann> hipitihop: that will show the current time in what the system thinks is your local timezone
<sloopy> dsnyders, yeah that would be an LSB approved method to doing it...
<hipitihop> brjann, says EST whereas I am GMT+10:00
<arand> Johny: That shouldn't be the case... You only have one harddisk?
<Johny> well when i instlaled ubuntu i had 2
<Johny> 1 for xp and 1 for ubuntu
<hipitihop> brjann, although date and time correct, hence I suspect I never set my timzone properly and just set date/time
<Johny> and i just removed the ubuntu hardrive cuz i thought it might help remove the GRUB loading thing
<Johny> but it didnt
<brjann> hipitihop: this should help :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Johny> i already uninstalled ubuntu but now i cant boot to xp cuz GRUB would get stuck loading
<Johny> cant even get to the GRUB menu
<sloopy> dsnyders, but either way thanks for the help...
<dsnyders> sloopy, glad to almost help :-)
<Johny> WOAH!!!! its fixed
<sloopy> dsnyders, been using linux for a long time?
<rshakin> hey ppl;
<AgentGreen> hi
<bullgard> pavucontrol) shows  in tabs »Output Devices« and »Input Devices« in in the first line »Internal_Audio_Analog_Stereo«. What does that mean?
<dsnyders> sloopy, at least five years, probably more.
<hipitihop> brjann, strnage I followed dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and it showed the correct settings and shows current local timezone correctly but in local time it shows EST
<Wubuntu> are there specific XChat rooms for webcam issues?
<sloopy> dsnyders, ahh ok...
<rzx237> Johny: how?
<brjann> hipitihop: that's weird. if you click on the clock in your panel, does it show your location correctly?
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: I would reccommend downloading either ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10 and install that over the install you have .. I believe you will have better luck
<dsnyders> sloopy, ubuntu sets a lot of stuff on its ear, though.
<AgentGreen> i have 9.10 on a cd
<AgentGreen> but wont install
<Johny> i dont know it just booted agian. i think it was the hardrive that i removed
<AgentGreen> fails before install screen boot loader works fine
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: have you checkd the disk for integrity?
<AgentGreen> will do but i suspect it'll be fine
<Blue1> rzx237: yes but you have to set that
<AgentGreen> backtrack 4 installed and ran live from cd wich is on ubuntu 8.10 i believe
<Jon-> Printer issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/386105/  [now with updated info if you took a look before]
<AgentGreen> so i don't see why this installation of ubuntu 9.10 would be problematic
<dsnyders> So I gather nobody has gotten kpovmodeler to work?
<sloopy> dsnyders, just different methods of doing the same thing, try running a *BSD and compare, and you will see how ubuntu and fedora have similarities in different spots with them...
<hipitihop> brjann, I'm checking the machine remotely via ssh so not simple to bring that up
<soudesuka> I installed ubuntu using wubi and then tried to move the install using LVPM, but for some reason, ubuntu does not show up in the grub menu.  I get an UnknownOS which points to my Windows Bootloader and then the actual Windows Bootloader.  The ubuntu install is still associated with the windows bootloader.  any suggestions?
<Skeet> hello guys
<brjann> hipitihop: ah, i see. sorry, i actually have to do something else for a little bit :( good luck, though!
<BankHead> Jru.
<BankHead> Hey.*
<dsnyders> sloopy, true.  It's getting to know the variations and what goes where, especially between distro upgrades, that keeps you on your toes
<Jon-> souldesuka You could always boot into a Win recovery CD and have it remake the bootloader, then see if you can get GRUB to load Ubuntu?
<Blue1> soudesuka: becuase wubi runs as a task under windows
<soudesuka> Blue1: LVPM is supposed to move Ubuntu to its own seperate partition
<claws> this is my 6'th day on linux and.. boy... I LOVE THIS !
<AgentGreen> claws well done
<Blue1> soudesuka: i've not had good luck with that - - but YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<AgentGreen> Im loving the ubuntu remix
<sloopy> claws, congrats
<dsnyders> sloopy, for example, they've changed the xwindows reset from CTRL-ALT-Backspace to ALT-Printscreen-K
<soudesuka> Jon: the reason I did this was because my laptops disc drive is not working... i cant install any thing from a disc
<AgentGreen> just not so happy with installer on ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<Skeet> claws, gj!
<Jon-> soudesuka: The only way I know how to boot from USB .iso is with GRUB and it's a bit tricky.
<Jon-> soudesuka: But probably easier than trying to port a Wubi install
<AgentGreen> unetboot
<AgentGreen> works great for usb.iso boot
<soudesuka> Jon-: not sure I can boot from USB.  I'm probably just gonna stick with this the way it is unfortunately...
<AgentGreen> it comes in a great linux and windows version
<mkquist> hey all, i dont remember, how to get fsck to run on the filesystem on reboot... any help?
<AgentGreen> just google unet boot
<ardchoille> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<dsnyders> Jon-, there are a bunch of examples of usb iso booting on pendrivelinux.org, even a multi-boot setup.
<BankHead> Is it easier to install ubuntu on a secondary drive?
<AgentGreen> GeekSquid as quessed checking intregrity Check Finished: no errors found
<AgentGreen> press any key to reboot
<sloopy> dsnyders, interesting combo, but i havnt played with anything that deep since i was using YDL...
<julian__> alguien que speak spanish
<AgentGreen> guessed
<AgentGreen> not quessed
<AgentGreen> lol
<ardchoille> !es | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blue1> !es | julian__
<claws> i feel i have wasted all those years on ...
<julian__> tank you
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: backtrack is a dirivitave version that doesn't use the nvidia drivers, I had had problems with 8.10 with nvidia .. I know 8.04 works with nvidia, as does 9.04 .. 8.10 is almost to end of life, where as 8.04 still has a year of support, I digress, but really I'd keep trying ... I have one other option ... in your out of sync press CTRL-ALT-F1 to see if you get into a terminal ... if so login and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Blue1> de nada
<hipitihop> brjann, np, thanks for assist
<Jon-> soudesuka: At least take a look at http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=23052  and see if you are successful. If your laptop can boot from USB, this is your best option
<sloopy> claws, cant know what good is unless you know what bad is... think of those years as a learning exp...
 * Blue1 wishes he knew more spanish
<dsnyders> sloopy, when you have handicap assist on and hold alt  it toggles on.  If you then press ctrl-backspace to delete a word, you restart X with no opportunity to save your work.
<knoppies> claws: Linux is free, but only to those who consider their time worthless.
<AgentGreen> whn it's out of sink I can't ctrl alt f1 to get a terminal
<AgentGreen> but il try again to make sure
<ssmy> what is the easiest way to make one of my keys do what another would? at some point ubuntu decided that my right alt key isn't an alt key, and I want it to be.
<dsnyders> sloopy, apparently it was happening quite a bit.
<Jon-> Printer issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/386105/  [now with updated info if you took a look before]
<knoppies> claws, welcome though, you will learn that computers as you knew it, are much more powerful than you were aware.
<claws> sloppy: i see that now  :)
<sloopy> dsnyders, that that soounds like a party in a keystroke :')
<rikoy> halllooww
<Blue1> Jon-: I ran into a similar problem with my hp printer - turned out the printer psc 1310 is NOT a network printer
<dsnyders> sloopy, I think there are other ALT-Printscreen keystrokes beyond Alt-Printscreen-K to kill x.
<claws> knoppies: i am already beginning to notice  :)
<mkquist> hey all, i dont remember, how to get fsck to run on the filesystem on reboot... any help?
<AgentGreen> no luck Geek Squid
<AgentGreen> :(
<Jon-> Blue1: I don't imagine it is... I have it hooked up to a Windows PC via USB, the printer shared using Windows 2000 smb. Windows XP and Windows 7 connect and use it fine once pointed in the right direction and given authentication, Ubuntu fails. Any ideas?
<Skeet> claws, what took you so long? :)
 * AgentGreen cries
<sloopy> dsnyders, yeah back in the mid 90's i used to have a shell running off the serial port on my 68k mac incase the console got too screwed, i could use a terminal to fix it... those were the days /nostalgia
<Jon-> Blue1: I can use samba to access the drive shares and to see the printer, only when I go to print the printer "rejects" it [spins up like it is preparing to print, and then just stops]
<claws> skeet: i hate my self for that  :P
<Blue1> Jon-: private message ok?
<Skeet> claws, i feel ya pain!
<claws> skeet: i got a lot of reading left though  :)
<dsnyders> sloopy, I just found a list.  The keystroke is called a Magic Sysrq.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Skeet> same here claws!!
<theadmin> Help, i added "alias apache='sudo /home/r00t/httpd/bin/apachectl'", to .bashrc, yet whenever i try "apachestart" it seems to skip the sudo part
<theadmin> "apache start", i mean
<hamza>   no system devices (partitions, usb, cd/dvd drive) are showing in my nautilus, but they show in disk utility.  now im just wondering if it's hopeless and i have to reinstall...
<GeekSquid> ssmy: your right alt is technically AltGr in ubuntu ... you will need to learn to use xmodmap to remap those keys ... see here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/xmodmap.1.html
<dsnyders> Well, goodnight all!
<Trizicus> In chrome and firefox on every SSL/HTTPS site I go to I always get an untrusted connection warning and I need to manually add the certificate. Does anyone have info about this?
<sloopy> dsnyders, but that hasnt been enabled on standard kernels for years IIRC
<AgentGreen> lol my screen saver was kicking in on remix
<AgentGreen> and I thought I was blacking out or going blind lol
<GeekSquid> Trizicus: is your time/date/year set correctly? just a thought
<Trizicus> GeekSquid: yes
<alcala> I am having a hard time CONFIGURING evolution with GMAIL!! can anybody help me
<dj_segfault1> I'm going crazy getting awstats to work.  It gathers stats into /var/lib/awstats but the web page won't list them.  I would like to give up on it and use something else.  What do you use for web stats?
<Trizicus> GeekSquid: How do I find out if I have a proxy setup with networkmanager?
<Jedimestari> acala download thunderbird, ti is better
<ssmy> GeekSquid: well, it's showing as ISO_Level3_Shift in xev. I was wondering if there was anything newer than xmodmap. guess not.
<GeekSquid> Trizicus: ask globally , not my bag
<bullgard> pavucontrol) shows  in tabs »Output Devices« and »Input Devices« in in the first line »Internal_Audio_Analog_Stereo«. What does that mean?
<AgentGreen> geek squid is there anyone i can call tommorow ?
<dsnyders> sloopy, odd.  Perhaps it's only alt-sysrq-k being implemented.
<bikcmp> Hello, I'm trying to run psybnc, but it says it can't create a listening port.
<bikcmp> i'm not running as root.
<bikcmp> what could be the problem?
<GeekSquid> ssmy: you could use system>preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts and remap the keys you need to make whatever function you need
<theadmin> Okay, help me out here. I have a script to start the Apache daemon in /etc/init.d, yet it ain't started now (just booted)
<GeekSquid> AgentGreen: see my pm
<ssmy> GeekSquid: that doesn't remap a key though, just assign it to a command.
<AgentGreen> thanks man i see your really busy and I really apreciate it
<AgentGreen> I was really happy today with Ubuntu 9.10 remix on my netbook
<AgentGreen> now im sad with ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<theadmin> Some output which might be valuable: http://pastebin.com/s9ckmvRT
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<ubuntu> can anyone here help me with grub
<gestaltish> hello
<ubuntu> i have it installed on one of my partitions
<ubuntu> but it doesnt show all partitions
<ubuntu> how can i add a some partitions to grub?
<gestaltish> @ubuntu Have yu checked the forums?
<ubuntu> i found some useful info, but how to solve this problem in particular\
<sloopy> theadmin, why didnt apache package install its own script in /etc/init.d  ?
<Jon-> Can a non-network printer that does work over smb work on ubuntu over samba, or am I wasting my time?
<rastasean> looking for assistance to start vsftp but i get this error start-stop-daemon: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/vsftpd/vsftpd.pid' for writing: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<BankHead> Visit #GeneralDiscussion for offtopic chat
<theadmin> sloopy: It wasn't installed system-wide when i installed it
<ubuntu> in fact i re-installed grub, on that old paartition, but unfortunately its missing my most important paritions
<sloopy> theadmin, you need more in the script in init.d, look in the other scripts for examples...
<ubuntu> that is the options at start up are incomplete
<mattgyver> anybody know how to prevent wine apps from starting up in the "wine system tray" and just appear in panel?
<theadmin> sloopy: Well, uh, why wouldn't this work?
<djo> salut
<rastasean> <----looking for assistance to start vsftp
<ubuntu> hello
<mattgyver> rastasean, it almost sounds as if its running as root and your trying to restart it as a normal user
<djo> french
<rastasean> <mattgyver> I do sudo, tho
<nomad77> !fr |djo
<ubottu> djo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Jon-> Can a non-network printer that does work over smb work on ubuntu over samba, or am I wasting my time?
<sloopy> theadmin, i dont have time to explain... i need to go to bed... go into /etc/rc2.d and do a ls -l
<rastasean> <mattgyver> i type sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<rastasean> it mentions some running process that seems to be locked up
<mattgyver> yeah, you could try a sudo killall vsftpd and then try running it again
<RPG-Master> OK, need help sorting through a FRIGGIN' huge lost+found folder. Nautilus can't handle all the stupid empty folders and blank inode files
<rastasean> matt, still denies me :(
<BankHead> Visit #GeneralDiscussion for offtopic chat
<rastasean> matt, pgrep doesn't show anything running
<rastasean> as far as vsftpd
<rastasean> i have even rebooted the machine
<RPG-Master> So, any help with my predicament?
<sloopy> RPG-Master, delete everything in there?
<RPG-Master> sloopy, No, I have gigs of videos, images, and other random stuff strewn across those folders :(
<Jon-> Printer issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/386105/  I've been working at this for a long time guys, please someone give me some assistance =/
<sloopy> RPG-Master, they shouldnt be in lost+found... but use the shell to sort/move it...
<RPG-Master> sloopy, Well, they got moved there after I screwed up and did a fsck
<RPG-Master> :(
<becker_11> this might be a silly question but is a ssh signing key different to a gnupg signing key
<rww> becker_11: yes
<becker_11> rww: that explains my frustration with uploading my key to github
<sloopy> RPG-Master, honestly if fsck put them there then they are likely to be corrupted...
<rww> becker_11: which one do you want to make? I can link you to guides for either...
<mattgyver> rastasean, im not too sure, did you install it from apt?
<RPG-Master> sloopy, I thought so too, until I found a few folder completely in tact.
<becker_11> rww: I need a ssh signing key for github the other key/s I've already got
<BankHead> Visit -->> #GeneralDiscussion <<-- for fun talk, off topic and more :D
<RPG-Master> But there are MANY randomly named folders in there :/
<sloopy> RPG-Master, use the shell to start divide and conquer...
<rastasean> matt, yes. i've never had a problem turning it on. so this is odd
<rww> BankHead: Don't advertise channels in here, please.
<BankHead> Sorry
<becker_11> haha I thought he was a bot and someone got introuble for off topic lol
<rww> becker_11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Generating%20RSA%20Keys
<becker_11> rww thanks
<RPG-Master> sloopy, What commands should I use? I'd like to find files by type (flac, mkv, jpg, etc.)
<mattgyver> rastasean, yea i never had that problem before with it.  I did some searching but im not finding anything like your problem, just config problems
<rww> becker_11: no problem. Let me know if that link isn't clear :)
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<becker_11> rww: will do - brb
<rastasean> matt, yeah i was thinking the same
<rastasean> matt, do i have the start command correct
<mattgyver> yeah
<sloopy> RPG-Master, not easy to do... the command 'file' should tell you what type a specific file is...
<Rebelstar> Hello, i have ubutnu 9.10.. I just tried to install compizconfig and after checking desktop effects option,, system hangs..even after restart in recovery mode system hangs with startup screen..what can i do..pls help
<NoraZoe> i want to change the theme and log in screen but i cant seem to figure out how
<NoraZoe> can anyone help
<Jon-> Does printing of a Windows printer over samba work or not? I need to know if I am just wasting my time.. See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386105/
<rastasean> MATT
<sloopy> OP bankhead is sending random invites to another channel...
<rastasean> I think I have have solved it
<BankHead> O_o?
<mattgyver> rastasean, what was wrong?
<rastasean> i deleted the vsftpd.pid file
<Madpilot> sloopy, BankHead - ?
<NoraZoe> can anyone help me please i cant figure out why i cant add any new themes
<sloopy> yes
<mattgyver> rastasean, ahh, so its working now
<BankHead> Wtf?
<BankHead> I stopped 5min ago
<rastasean> matt, sudo rm - /var/run/vsftpd/vsftpd.pid
<rastasean> yes, looks like it started
<mattgyver> cool
<sloopy> i got an invite at 1:31 and 1:33 (local time)
<BankHead> Sorry dude
<Madpilot> BankHead, why did you start in the first place? Unsolicited PMs - not cool. Unsolicited invites - also not cool. Do not use #ubuntu for that sort of thing, please.
<BankHead> Alright. Sorry.
<becker_11> rww: created the key thanks the guide was simple
<rww> becker_11: awesome :)
<patrick> what's the preferred method for scheduling a shutdown: "shutdown," "poweroff" or something else?
<RPG-Master> Anymore advice?
<sloopy> RPG-Master, yeah, get a large cup of coffee ;')
<becker_11> patrick_____: I thought the syntax was sudo shutdown -(n) insert whatever time you need there
<rastasean> does anyone know a program that can monitor all network traffic...not just on the machine program is installed on
<patrick_____> becker_11, it is :) I'm just wondering if there's a "nicer" way of doing it (as in, I don't know if the shutdown command does everything that clicking "shutdown" on the gui does)
<sloopy> rastasean, wireshark
<brimmin> rastasean: ettercap if MITM is needed
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: Wireshark can put the network card in promiscuous mode and do that.
<rastasean> thanks guys!
<rastasean> what is MITM?
<becker_11> patrick_____: I was just thinking there might be a cron job way to do it say if you needed shutdown at the same time everyday but someelse would have to help with that so far I haven't used cron
<RPG-Master> slowz,... :(
<brimmin> man in the middle
<RPG-Master> poop
<becker_11> patrick_____: it probablly does more cause we all know the comamndline rules! :-)
<dandaman> so i have windows 7 release candidate on my computer(with ubuntu installed from wubi). the release candidate is expiring toinght so if i install a new version of windows 7 will it mess up my linux install?
<blakkheim> dandaman: yes
<blakkheim> dandaman: next time don't use wubi
<Rebelstar> i have ubutnu 9.10.. I just tried to install compizconfig and after checking desktop effects option,, system hangs..even after restart in recovery mode system hangs with startup screen..what can i do..pls help
<dandaman> blakkheim: so im going to lose everything?
<patrick_____> becker_11, hehe, thanks -- although there's another commandline program I know *not* to use called "halt" :P
<arand> RPG-Master: DO you have any idea as to the cause? I had the whole root fs dumped into lost+found once and I suspect a couple of powerlosses on ext4 might be the cause...
<blakkheim> dandaman: yeah
<dandaman> blakkheim: DAMNIT
<dandaman> blakkheim: maybe just install the new windows on another partition?
<blakkheim> dandaman: if you would have done a real installation on a partition you wouldn't
<becker_11> patrick_____: shame though - less typing
<RPG-Master> arand, yep power loss :(
<RPG-Master> arand, Though this is an external HDD
<Jordan_U> dandaman, You can save / transfer your Ubuntu install / data
<dandaman> Jordan_U: can you talk me through how to do that?
<bullgard> pavucontrol shows in tabs »Output Devices« and »Input Devices« in in the first line »Internal_Audio_Analog_Stereo«. What does that mean?
<dj_segfault1> dandaman: Can you start up Ubuntu and copy the important stuff ov er to external USB drive
<Blue1> can a printer using hplip be networked (using samba) between linux and windows?
<becker_11> so people is there a way to use cron to schedule shutdown of a linux box at the same time everynight ??
<dandaman> dj_segfault1: yeah
<arand> RPG-Master: Is this on karmic? (Mine happened on jaunty..)
<Jordan_U> dandaman, I've never used wubi myself but I think so. Do you just want the data or the whole install?
<dandaman> dj_segfault1: but i dont want to lose all of my installs and settings
<RPG-Master> arand, Karmic
<dandaman> like i have some programs installed that i dont want to lose :\
<Jon-> Last call before I go to bed: hplip + samba w/ HP F4180 driver + printer connected USB to windows 2000 + HP F4180 printer = only spins up and does not print. What is the issue?
<dj_segfault1> becker_11: I haven't tried shutting down from cron, but I can't think why it wouldn't work.
<RPG-Master> arand: WAIT! I did this screw up through a Parted Magic CD
<RPG-Master> But I fixing it through my Karmic laptop
<RPG-Master> *I'm
<patrick_____> I'm just going to do sudo shutdown -- that's probably good enough :)
<muaddib> I was wondering if I could ask a mod_rewrite question
<becker_11> dj_segfault1: yeah I've never used cron myself but thought it might provide the answer for patrick_____
<muaddib> RewriteRule ^/something$ http://hostname:8080/something/$1 [P]
<dj_segfault1> dandaman: There's a web page that describes how to generate a list of all installed programs and then another command to reinstall them on another machine from that list.  I don't remember where it is but maybe someone else does
<muaddib> I am trying to set the above and it doesn't seem to be taking, but I am not sure what I am missing
<Jordan_U> !clone | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<patrick_____> muaddib, your name sounds familiar -- is that from Dune?
<dj_segfault1> Jordan_U: Thanks
<dandaman> awesome, thanks
<muaddib> patrick______ yes
<Jordan_U> dj_segfault1, You're welcome.
<RPG-Master> arand, So how did you handle it?
 * becker_11 on windows I hated doing updates from the MS update site, on linux I get sad when I run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and there's nothing to install lol
<dj_segfault1> patrick_____: If you put it in root's crontab then you don't need the sudo part.
<patrick_____> dj_segfault1, cool, thanks for the tip!
<mattgyver> dandaman, the other thing you can do is copy your /home directory to usb, most of your application settings are within that folder.
<Rebelstar> can anybody pls help  me out?
<dj_segfault1> patrick_____: What time do you want to shut down the box
<lindzeyn> Quick question.  When I boot up, my desktop environment won't load, that is, the desktop icons do not appear and I cannot right click on the Desktop to get the usual gnome display options
<becker_11> Rebelstar: don't ask to ask just ask your question
<mattgyver> like for pidgin all your config settings etc is in /home/.purple
<Rebelstar> becker_11:sorry i have been asking ? :)..anyway here is it  ----------- i have ubutnu 9.10.. I just tried to install compizconfig and after checking desktop effects option,, system hangs..even after restart in recovery mode system hangs with startup screen..what can i do..pls help
<patrick_____> dj_segfault1, I don't want it to shutdown at a fixed time every day, just in about 45 minutes from now. So I'm going to do sudo shutdown +45. I thought there might be a "nicer" way to do it though, that's why I asked here :)
<lindzeyn> Everything else is fine
<arand> RPG-Master: Hmm, was so heavily corrupted and disorganised so not much to do really, I was able to run photorec, which extraced some files, but it was still a huge mess which I wasn't able to extract much from, luckily I had no really important data stored on there..
<Jordan_U> dandaman, You can convert your Wubi install to a "real" install on its own partition ( I know that it's also possible to transfer a wubi install from one windows install to another but I can't give you a guide for that at the moment )
<Itadakimasu> im confused... Ubuntu has System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and then, Applicatioins -> Ubuntu Software Center whats the difference, just personal preference?
<becker_11> Rebelstar: that ones above me I'm sorry I haven't used compiz ... can you get to a shell at all?
<RPG-Master> arand, I guess I'm just going to trudge through the mess then :/
<Jon-> Last call before I go to bed [for real this time haha]: hplip + samba w/ HP F4180 driver + printer connected USB to windows 2000 + HP F4180 printer = only spins up and does not print. What is the issue?
<Jon-> The driver is the f4100 series driver***
<dj_segfault1> patrick_____: Ah sorry I misunderstood.  There's also the "at" command to run things in the future, but that probably would have the same effect.
<Rebelstar> backer_11: in recovery mode i can but i do not know the right commands to solve
<rww> Itadakimasu: Pretty much. Software Center is newer and more focused towards new users.
<becker_11> Itadakimasu: ma and pa will find software center easier snyaptic is more fiddly
<patrick_____> dj_segfault1, probably, unless there were a way to call the "shutdown" gui button. Thanks by the way, I'd never heard of "at"
<Itadakimasu> alright thank you =o)
<cyberbluntz> I'm trying to get my totem dvd player to work. It says it does not have the appropriate plugins. so i fallow instructions here http://projects.gnome.org/totem/#codecs. and when i get to the gst-plugins-base in the terminal it says package not found
<fudgey_muffins> anyone recognize this? http://dwarfurl.com/15bac
<fudgey_muffins> it started popping up all of a sudden
<dj_segfault1> Itadakimasu: Software Center is dumbed down and only includes the common stuff.  So both do the same thing but Software Center gives you fewer choices.
<rww> cyberbluntz: assuming that you're trying to play DVDs on it (it's a general movie player...), https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<becker_11> Rebelstar: well your on a computer now talking to me so search for the compiz config file in google and when you find it hopefully it will give you the path to the file then just cd to that folder and do nano <nameoffilehere>
<becker_11> Rebelstar: and edit the file in nano
<arand> RPG-Master: photorec may or may not recover/reorganise better, and you can also choose to recover by filetype, which might be useful for organization, it's part of the "testdisk" package if you're interested
<Rebelstar> backer_11:ok thanks i l try it out
<rww> fudgey_muffins: That link is inappropriate for Ubuntu channels. Please don't paste it here.
<cyberbluntz> ive installed the libdvdcss2 already
<Jordan_U> dandaman, For moving to an Ubuntu install on its own partition: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<julius632> hi i was installed anon-proxy in ubuntu 9.10 ,but i can't connect with other server alone one.HELP
<RPG-Master> arand, I know about photorec... but it don't recognize some files I had :(
<dj_segfault1> patrick_____: "at" is designed to do things in the future, like "echo 'shutdown -h now' | at now + 45 minutes
<muaddib>  anyone familiar with mod_rewrite proxy
<becker_11> Rebelstar: it's most likely in a folder like ~/.compiz in your home folder but that's just an assumtion you will need to check with a ls-a first
<burkey> running ubuntu 9.10 laptop froze and when i rebooted my tomboy notes are missing.  But I can create new tomboy notes
<azi_> each time i try to open a media file, totem stops doing what it is currently doing and plays the new media. is there any way I could configure ubutnu to simply start another totem process?
<dj_segfault1> azi_: Why not call mplayer directly?  Or gmplayer
<lindzeyn> Quick question.  When I boot up, my desktop environment won't load, that is, the desktop icons do not appear and I cannot right click on the Desktop to get the usual gnome display options
<azi_> from terminal?
<rastasean> i am looking for software to control a windows machine on home xp from ubuntu 9.10. any ideas?
<azi_> dj_segfault1: i use totem as my default media player for whatever that may be
<mattgyver> rastasean, you could just use VNC
<dj_segfault1> azi_: Yes.  Well if totem isn't working the way you want it to, use something that will ;)
<rastasean> matt, unless i am configuring something wrong, vnc has not worked
<mattgyver> rastasean, whats happening?  (it can be a pain in the butt the first few times to setup)
<dj_segfault1> lindzeyn: I would rename (NOT delete) the .gnome, .gnome2, etc directories in your home directory and restart.  A config must be broken.
<cyberbluntz> I guess Ill have to try a diff player
<rastasean> matt, well which app should i try out? i have tried terminal server client, remote desktop, remote desktop view, krfb, gnome-rpd
<lindzeyn> dj_segfault1: just rename them to something arbitrary
<lindzeyn> ?
<dj_segfault1> azi_: That's why we have 20 programs that can do the same thing under Linux.  Everyone wants something different.
<mattgyver> rastasean, the best client in my opinion is remmia but you need to make sure the machine you want to connect to is running a configured VNC server
<dj_segfault1> lindzeyn: Yes, or move them to another directory temporarily.  Either way
<mattgyver> rastasean, UltraVNC is a great one for windows, pretty easy to setup
<rastasean> matt, i install ultravnc on windows to be able to control from linux?
<mattgyver> rastasean, you install UltraVNC as a system service (best way), setup port forwards in your router, and then connect from tsclient or whatever VNC client you wish
<dj_segfault1> lindzeyn: For instance, I wrote my own script that looks for all the files in the current directory, randomizes the order, then passes them to mplayer in full screen and OSD start/end times.  Because that's what I wanted and I could do it.
<mattgyver> rastasean, generally the port forwarding is the hardest part :X
<rastasean> matt, lovely. :)
<becker_11> rww: I've entered the pub key into the form on github but it's still processing after about 3 minutes surely it should have gone through or rejected by now?
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: Sorry I missed the beginning of your thread, but based on what mattgyver just said, would ssh -X work for you (ssh with automatic port forwarding)
<rastasean> dj_ could you tell me about ssh-x
<rww> becker_11: no idea. I've never used github :(
<becker_11> rww: okay guess I'll just leave it running then
<mawst> mount-ntfs-3g or whatever eats up to 12% cpu
<mawst> THat can't be right can it?
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: ssh to the machine you want to run a program on with the -X parameter, and it automatically forwards the X ports for you.  Your X client has to have authentication turned of with "xhost +" so the apps can connect, but then it just plain works.  From that ssh shell, you can run Firefox or whatever on the machine you sshed to and it shows up on your computer.
<rastasean> dj_excellent! but ssh isn't even enabled on the windows
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: Make sure sshd is set up for it: If the ForwardX11 variable is set to “yes” (or see the description of the -X, -x, and -Y options above) and the user is using X11 (the DISPLAY environment variable
<dj_segfault1>      is set), the connection to the X11 display is automatically forwarded to the remote side in such a way that any X11 programs started from the shell (or command) will
<dj_segfault1>      go through the encrypted channel, and the connection to the real X server will be made from the local machine.  The user should not manually set DISPLAY.  Forwarding
<dj_segfault1>      of X11 connections can be configured on the command line or in configuration files
<FloodBot2> dj_segfault1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault1> Oops sorry about the flood.  Didn't see the linefeeds
<dj_segfault1> Ouch.  Am I back on?  rastasean can you see this?
<bullgard> How to determine the current grub2 version?
<rww> dj_segfault1: yes, you are
<rastasean> dj, yep
<rastasean> nice and red
<becker_11> :-)
<flsie56> hello
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: (I've been a bad boy!) Oh so you want to access a Windows machine.  I guess you could still do it if you ran something like cygwin, but it's probably not your best option.
<rastasean> dj, yeah, i found this cygwin but enableing ssh/telnet on windows seems like a pain
<sensae> All my music has cover art embedded in the id3 tag. Is there a way for me to set up exaile or rhythmbox to automatically load this art?
<rastasean> enabling*
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: Given that, I probably missed enough of your thread that I may not be of much help.  But what are you trying to run under Windows from your Linux box>
<dj_segfault1> sensae: I know banshee does that really well.  Not sure about rhythmbox.
<rastasean> i just want to be able to control it from linux. thats all
<sensae> dj_segfault1: Does banshee have support for old iPods? With real syncing?
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: what do you mean control it?  What do you want to be able to do?
<rastasean> open applications from windows from linux
<mawst> This is a little out there, but has anyone used ntfs-resize to shrink an ntfs partition, make an ext4 partition in the remaining space, and slowly move the files from the ntfs to the ext4 and repeating the process to in effect convert to ext4? :D
<rastasean> rdp/vnc
<dj_segfault1> sensae: Yes, that's what I use for my classic 120GB.  real syncing, cover art, podcasts, and if you update track information it actually updates the ID3v2 tags in the mp3 files.
<mawst> Can ext4 be resized without data loss?
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: and what isn't working about rdesktop, which is designed to do that?
<mattgyver> rastasean, i just thought about something.  yeah just use RDP to connect to windows it will be wayyyy faster than VNC
<rastasean> maybe the service is not open on windows but it never connects
<mattgyver> rastasean, what version of windows is it?
<rastasean> xp home
<dj_segfault1> mawst: What release of Ubuntu? Even 9.04 had dodgy ext4 support
<mattgyver> rastasean, its not enabled by design.. ahem.. it can be done though.
<mawst> 9.10
<rastasean> right-click my computer > remote desktop. check mark is checked
<mattgyver> rastasean, fireup tsclient and then use the RDP protocol to connect, might require a forward in your router to point to that machine, i think its 3389
<cyberbluntz> OK so I still cant get a dvd player to work, I tried all the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Troubleshooting including the chmod 660, which gave me an error: tek@tek:~$ sudo chmod 660 /dev/sr0; chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0
<cyberbluntz> chgrp: changing group of `/dev/sr0': Operation not permitted
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: Did you run chgrp as you, or using sudo, or as root?  You probably can't do it with just your login.
<cyberbluntz> I typed sudo as u can see above
<rastasean> tsclient is terminal server client, right?
<mattgyver> rastasean, yea
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: Nope.  That command will use sudo for the chmod, but not the chgrp.  Put sudo before chgrp too
<dj_segfault1> rastasean: Yes.
<cyberbluntz> oic
<paddymelon> hey, is it possible to convert my Java program (.jar) to a binary (.bin)?
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: If you put quotes around the two commands I think sudo would have handled them both
<dj_segfault1> paddymelon: I think there are commercial programs to do that, but what exactly are you hoping to accomplish?
<hungnv> is there available driver for Xerox document center 286 on ubuntu 9.04? please give me solution
<paddymelon> dj_segfault1, I have a shell that doesn't support Java but, does support .bin, since I'm a Java programmer, thought converting to a bin would be good?
<hungnv> thankl
<dj_segfault1> paddymelon: what most people do is make a one-line shell script that calls it.  Or use Java Web Start.
<cyberbluntz> sudo "chmod 660 /dev/sr0"; "chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0"
<cyberbluntz>  ?
<dj_segfault1> paddymelon: What you you mean by a .bin
<paddymelon> dj_segfault1, but Java is not installed, this is a server
<cyberbluntz> kind of like xhtml
<paddymelon> dj_segfault1 a binary file, eg. that in /usr/bin
<dj_segfault1> paddymelon: That will never work.  You have to install java.
<paddymelon> dj_segfault1, OK
<cyberbluntz> nah, doesnt work
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: sudo "chmod 660 /dev/sr0 ; chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0"
<dj_segfault1> paddymelon: You can install it anywhere, including your home directory if you don't have root, but at least the runtime (JRE) has to be on there.
<cyberbluntz> sudo: chmod 660 /dev/sr0 ; chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0: command not found
<dj_segfault1> What program do you you to produce web-based apache stats (visitors, popular pages, etc)?  I've tried for about two hours to get awstats working
<cyberbluntz> nvm
<s7> hello, can someone help with this: fetchmail: no mailservers have been specified.
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: Ah, right.  You'll have to sudo: chmod 660 /dev/sr0 ; sudo chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0
<cyberbluntz> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/sr0': Operation not permitted
<cyberbluntz> is the some variable i need to change in the command?
<darolu> cyberbluntz: the dev list is filled everytime you boot, it is futile to change permissions that way; you should edit your fstab file
<vizru> Hello, I'm having some difficulties with my partition table. It says "Can't create more than 4 primary partitions" in gparted.  I googled this and I'm afraid to do anything because I don't want to break anything.
<Boots32M> halp usb not mounting!! read forums they suggested a kde file manager called dolphin... will this run on 9.10 karmic netbook remix??? do I have to get Kde to install dolphin?
<hackel> Anyone know of a way to automatically give PPA packages a lower priority?  I've tried "Pin: release o=LP-PPA-*" but this doesn't work...
<Pizik> Hola, does anyone know what package Ubuntu used for Pidgin integration on the User menu in 8.10? Does 9.10 still do it?
<paddymelon> dj_sefault1, Just got told by admins that, uses too many resources...
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: Ferreal?  You put in the sudo twice like that and it didn't work?  Maybe because it's a device special  file instead of a real file you can't do that.
<cyberbluntz> plz refer to this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Troubleshooting
<paddymelon> so, a .bin would be nice
<paddymelon> dj_segfault, what are those commercial tools?
<sensae> dj_segfault1: Wow, banshee is pretty nice. Does it automatically watch the folders you add?
<federman> im having problems installing
<tom23902304> hey guys. i've got a windows maching w/out a monitor that i want to put ubunty onto, is there any way to get it on there without attaching a monitor?
<dj_segfault1> sensae: I think so but I usually tell it to rescan manually since I keep mine on external USB drive
<Boots32M> wished my usb drive would mount:(
<dj_segfault1> paddymelon: Don't know offhand.  But just the JRE isn't very big (that's the runtime engine without the compiler, etc.)
<federman> anyone know why the install disk for 9.10 would cause a gpu crash or how to get around it?
<Pizik> Boots32M: I don't know why you would need Dolphin to mount a USB disk
<Boots32M> <<<<noob
<indus> federman, which gpu are you using
<Boots32M> I don't know either:)
<dj_segfault1> vizru: did someone help you yet?
<indus> sensae, rhythmbox also does, and so does banshee yes
<Boots32M> thats what it said in forums, I just want my usb to mount
<Pizik> Boots32M: I am also pretty much a noob, but stick your USB drive in, open a terminal and type lsusb and see if you see it listed
<federman> well i assume that's what it is. i get a horizontal bar that looks liek noise after selecting any option from the install cd
<vizru> dj_segfault1: no, I'm wondering if I can put my windows partition in an extended partition without breaking it
<federman> and ive tried several cds, so it isnt the particular disk
<indus> Boots32M, a usb hard disk? unplug it, then plug it in again and in a terminal type dmesg | tail
<dj_segfault1> Boots32M: Unplug it, and in a terminal type "tail -f /var/log/messages".  Then plug it in and pastebin what's in that terminal.
<vizru> dj_segfault1: will it still boot, normally?
<Boots32M> Pizik, Did that and it didn't register as there. then I turned udev on and off and that didnt' work
<Pizik> Boots32M: then do as indus said ;o)
<bullgard> I am using Grub version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1. My kernel command line includes the boot parameters ro, quiet and splash. How to configure my Ubuntu 9.10 computer so that it will start without boot parameters quiet and splash?
<dj_segfault1> vizru: I'm pretty sure anything but boot can be in an extended partition these days.  That not used to ne the case, so if this is an older machine or distro, be careful.
<indus> bullgard, well, remove it from the /etc/default/grub file
<Boots32M> indus, dj_Seg will do.... brb
<Pizik> does anyone know what package Ubuntu used for Pidgin integration on the User menu in 8.10? Does 9.10 still do it?
<Boots32M> all will be in pastebin will return soon
<vizru> dj_segfault1: so swap and a mass storage partition can be in extended, but my "/" must be in it's own primary partition?
<pangolin_rollin> any experts on gps or fingerprint readers in ubuntu here?
<Boots32M> indus, usb thumb drive
<indus> Boots32M, pen drive ?
<Pizik> yes indus
<dj_segfault1> Pizik: pidgin-libnotify?
<indus> Boots32M, what brand is it? try a different usb port. at the back, not the front
<ripperda> I have a shell script that keeps stopping if I background it. is there any way to identify why a script is stopped? (it did not exit, it's just in the "stopped" state in ps)
<Pizik> dj_segfault1:  asking me or telling me? ;o)
<dj_segfault1> vizru: Boot, not root.  Not necessarily the same thing.  but probably the same thing in your case.
<vizru> dj_segfault1: if it doesn't have the boot flag, can it still be boot?  Sorry for so many questions
<pangolin_rollin> quit nooo help
<dj_segfault1> Pizik: The description in Synaptic says "pidgin-libnotify is a Pidgin plugin which displays notification bubbles in Pidgin using libnotify and notification-daemon." which sounds like what you want
<cyberbluntz> ok I got the command to work and I'm still seeing this same error No URI handler implemented for "dvd".
<dj_segfault1> vizru: I don't remember if that's still used or not.
<indus> cyberbluntz, use vlc to play it or mplayer
<vizru> dj_segfault1: Thank you for the help
<Pizik> dj_segfault1: Maybe I did not explain myself well. In 8.10 I had a menu on the lower bar that had options for setting my status for Pidgin, that is what I want.
<cyberbluntz> Ive tried real player already
<bullgard> indus: Do you mean to remove the two boot parameters only or do you mean to remove the whole line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"?
<mattgyver> Pizik, i thought that was at the top now, where your user name is shown in 9.10
<dj_segfault1> Pizik: Ah.  You want the "indicator-applet-session" applet on the control panel.  Right click on panel, chose add to panel, and chose that one (not indicator-applet)
<dj_segfault1> vizru: NP.  Gotta check off soon though.  2:40am here.
<Pizik> Thank you, I shall look for it
<indus> bullgard, remove teh parameters only
<bullgard> indus: Thank you for advising.
<cyberbluntz> Mplayer is giving me a fatal error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device.
<Pizik> dj_segfault1: awesome, exactly what I wanted. Installing now. ty and good bye
<indus> cyberbluntz, what file is this ?
<dj_segfault1> Pizik:  Use it for good, not evil!
<cyberbluntz> a dvd from redbox
<cyberbluntz> any explanation?
<Boots32M> dj_segfault1, indus, pluged that drive in every port then did the comparative pasting for paste bin: http://pastebin.com/zE88na9V
<indus> Boots32M, what does lsusb say
<Boots32M> Oh umm says the drive doesn't exist
<cyberbluntz> is my only solution atm to go use windows to watch it? :(
<ergergerg> guis
<Boots32M> but I see it and its right there... I swear!!:)
<dj_segfault1> Boots32M: Those lines are about your keyboard.  Nothing in there about devices?  Maybe you need to wait longer.  I did see a udev line at the end
<Boots32M> kk will do again and wait longer
<Boots32M> brb
<indus> Boots32M, can you paste lsusb also
<Boots32M> sure
<ergergerg> is there a fix for ubuntu being crappy while playing in hulu at full screen ?
<indus> ergergerg, thats flash being crappy
<ergergerg> indus, im not going into a blaming fight i just want to fix it
<bullgard> indus: I did as you advised and rebooted. I cannot discern any difference. Still, there are no boot-up messages appearing.
<iliev> ловите суки
<indus> bullgard, i didnt advice to reboot
<iliev> really??
<indus> ergergerg, you cant fix it, try using google chrome
<iliev> wooow
<dj_segfault1> cyberbluntz: How about a windows VM instance on your linux box?
<indus> bullgard, what brand of pen dri ve is it? does it work on windows
<cyberbluntz> I already have the vice versa
<cyberbluntz> triple boot
<iliev> приивет
<cyberbluntz> no point really
<iliev> как  дела?
<robert__> _nick SirRK
<iliev> я тоже зашел
<nomad77> bullgard: use "verbose slash=silent" maybe? w/o the quotes. worked in old grub.
<bullgard> indus: I do not use any pen drive.
<indus> bullgard, oops sorry wrong nick :D
<cyberbluntz> would I beable to run the iso's from a ntfs file system?
<indus> bullgard, try removing the lines from grub then
<nomad77> /s/splash/slash sorry
<indus> bullgard, ok sorry you need to run update-grub
<indus> bullgard, after any grub edits run update-grub
<cyberbluntz> Or should I make a fat32 and put em there?
<texomobile> hi
<cyberbluntz> hi
<claws_> is it possible for me to set terminal as desktop background and be able to use it ?
<cyberbluntz> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ergergerg> hi!
<cyberbluntz> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Boots32M> DJ_seg
<bullgard> indus: This worked. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<texomobile> thanks, havent been on irc in over 15 yrs...anyhow i am looking for where the grub configuration file is located in 9.10
<indus> bullgard, ok
<indus> Boots32M, lsusb pasted?
<unop> texomobile, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DelphiWorld> hi all
<DelphiWorld> please i am sory for this question:
<texomobile> also is there a equivalent to inittab?
<DelphiWorld> what is the library for jpeg2dev?
<Boots32M> dj_segfault1, indus here's the pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/enF8MBUB
<DelphiWorld> required package to install
<zebastian> help, my internet connection seems to work fine when i plug the cable directly to my laptop but if i try to use the linksys cisco router both the wired and wireless connection dont seem to work, even when i login succesfully i cant seem to get any good connection and wicd displays it as 100% connected
<Whit2spring> hey..guys Does anybody help me ? i am using chrome browser and just have downloaded one's file from google , but The file extesion was .download . what is extension .download ? how can i execute .download file ?
<zebastian> its a wireless-G broadband router
<indus> Boots32M, thats not llsusb
<Boots32M> my bad I was seeing what I wanted to:)
<flaarg> Whit2spring: rename it to the correct extension
<Boots32M> brb
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: how your ISP connect you to the internet? static IP? PPPOE?
<zebastian> DelphiWorld: how do i find this out?
<zebastian> i am on a cable connection
<unop> texomobile, upstart replaces sysvinit on ubuntu.
<unop> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<texomobile> super thanks unop found it was looking for a .lst file
<Whit2spring> flaarg, thx for fast answer
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: you use ubuntu?
<zebastian> yes, i use ubuntu hardy
<unop> claws_, maybe not a real background but you could set any window on the 'desktop' layer tho.
<Boots32M> indus, I got a response that says it can't find it, but did point me back to lsusb
<zebastian> by the way more specifically i have a WRT54G2 V1 router
<indus> Boots32M, lsusb is a command in the terminal , just type it
<indus> Boots32M, iam not sure what you mean it cant find it
<texomobile> unop , I read that about upstart is there a config file for that somewhere? I want to boot into text mode and just run startx when I need it
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: reset the router to default config
<Boots32M> I typed two l's
<Boots32M> instead of one
<zebastian> DelphiWorld: how do i do that from ubuntu? you see i set up the router when it had windows
<Boots32M> I'll paste it again:)
<zebastian> with the cd
<Boots32M> brb
<zebastian> i threw that away when i switched to ubuntu
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: and go to your ubuntu shell and type: ifconfig and check your ethernet nic ip
<unop> texomobile, just disable your display manager from starting up .. simple :)
<unop> !boot | texomobile
<ubottu> texomobile: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cyberbluntz> If were were going to create a VM with linux from an ISO image exsisting on an NTFS partition, would this be a problem?
<Boots32M> indus, there you go:) http://pastebin.com/ubGBQtgB
<zebastian> DelphiWorld: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386150/
<unop> texomobile, i.e. on debian/ubuntu - all runlevels are the same. there isn't a dedicated graphical runlevel.
<flaarg> well run level 1 and 0 are kinda different
<Boots32M> indus, the before and after look the same
<unop> well yea, runlevels 0, 1 and 6 are different - but 2-5 are the same
<zebastian> DelphiWorld: by the way i did see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230662 and of course thats impossible as i dont have a windows computer anymore, i am a happy ubuntu user
<Boots32M> I need something that can give my usb system a jolt:)
<indus> Boots32M, tell me what company drive is this?
<texomobile> Great thanks again,  for you quick help! now if I could only get nvidia to suport my dual monitor setup (one portrait one landscape) I would be cooking!!
<Boots32M> cruzer
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: i think your ip is public, wait
<indus> Boots32M, works in windows?seems like a pen driver problem?
<indus> pen drive problem i mean
<Boots32M> works in ubuntu intermittantly
<indus> Boots32M, in windows?
<tomatoes7__> anyone know a chat channel for electronic frontier foundation? (off hand)
<Boots32M> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384743
<claws_> unop: not sure what you mean
<Boots32M> In windows works all the time
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: have you configured your ip in the router or no?
<DelphiWorld> zebastian: and your ip is static or dynamic?
<Boots32M> Its just that after I startup windows I don't want to go back to ubuntu because after I shut windows down hadies freezes over....
<indus> Boots32M, thats a webcam thread isnt it
<zebastian> DelphiWorld: i dont know if my ip is static or dynamic, i pay the cable company as far that goes,,,never had to deal with htis before, pardon my ignorance, and i had configured the router on the same computer, but with windows and a gui install cd
<Boots32M> For my computer the internal webcam is on the usb system
<Boots32M> I figured that out when I did the lsusb thing
<Boots32M> so its a usb problem still
<indus> Boots32M, seems like a faulty usb connector on the motherboard?
<indus> Boots32M, the usb headers which connect to the ports i mean
<indus> Boots32M, cant really tell without looking at teh motherboard
<unop> claws_, an X window can be set on a particular layer i.e. normal, top, below, desktop, dock, etc.  read up on wmctrl (1) and window layers.
<Boots32M> indus, is the usb system a token ring type deal?
<indus> Boots32M, token ring? wjhats taht
<DeltaLima28> token ring has to deal with networking
<Boots32M> Well the word serial part implies it, but I wonder if thats it
<zebastian> help anyone?
<Boots32M> token ring networks are done in a serial fashion so if you break the line at any point on the network everything stops
<claws_> unop: thank you.. im on it  :)
<Boots32M> old old unix system I worked with a while back
<Boots32M> the only thing I remember from those times is that there's a difference between ls and dir
<chonkas> can ne one help me?
<Boots32M> I was just wondering if usb connectors were all serial not unto the motherboard but with respect to each other..
<zebastian> help, my internet connection seems to work fine when i plug the cable directly to my laptop but if i try to use the linksys cisco router both the wired and wireless connection dont seem to work, even when i login succesfully i cant seem to get any good connection and wicd displays it as 100% connected
<zebastian> i have a wireless-G WRT54G2 V1 router
<zebastian> by cisco
<inja> ok
<natethegreat1419> Hello you all
<inja> still here
<X-Frog> where can find whats new in the next release 10.04
<Pirate> hi
<Pirate> anyone feeling chatty?
<Boots32M> Zebastian, your problem can probably be fixed by turning off your cable modem , and router, wating ten seconds then turning on cable modem, wait 30sec, then turn on your router.
<natethegreat1419> Who is interested in how 10.4 will turn out?
<Madpilot> X-Frog, join #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 news & chat
<Flannel> X-Frog: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<Pirate> 10.4 what's so special about that one?
<zebastian> Boots32M: for how long will you be on?
<zebastian> i already tried that a couple times
<natethegreat1419> It is long term
<Boots32M> wow its already 309 here... I'll be on for 45 minutes
<X-Frog> Madpilot, ty
<X-Frog> Flannel, ty
<solid_liquid> I have to say, the daily build of ubuntu 10.04 is surprisingly stable
<zebastian> Boots32M: ill try and do waht you tell me and come back
<Anvoid> uptime gives me 5 users. how do i log off the other tty1,2,...?
<syva> hey guys, i have a problem using the livecd. After a random amount of time my monitor goes blank, the button flashes, as if it as lost signal to the video card. Although I can tell the live cd hasnt crashed or anything. Any ideas?
<natethegreat1419> I hope that they dont change how 10.4 looks compared to the others
<Boots32M> good luck... if that doesn't work download the manual and look at the troubleshooting section:)
<syva> sometimes it will happen after 20 seconds of using the live cd,sometimes after 4 minutes
<natethegreat1419> Like with 8.04 it had a bunch of issues especially with pulse
<evilGUI> I'm having a problem when I drag a file to the desktop or another folder it disappears, I have to use f5 to do a refresh to be able to see it. Any idea on what's going on here? I've already trashed my gnome config files and the Nautilus ones.
<Boots32M> zeb you gotta restart your computer too in the whole process
<solid_liquid> natethegreat1419, it looks very similar
<natethegreat1419> Does it?
<solid_liquid> natethegreat1419, I've been running it since Friday because it's the only distro that works with the gpu integrated into the core i5 processor on my new laptop
<natethegreat1419> Nice.... I would like to have a better processor in the computers I use
<solid_liquid> yeah, it's SWEET
<solid_liquid> everything responds almost instantly
<solid_liquid> there's really no lag in the desktop experience
<natethegreat1419> I bet it does. That would be perfect for me usin AVIdemux and such
<solid_liquid> yeah, transcoding video is definitely faster
<solid_liquid> I've already tried some
<natethegreat1419> I bet it is
<chu_> Hey guys, anyone know how to change the default login status with Pidgin? I'd like to login by default to invisible (MSN) if possible...
<natethegreat1419> LOL
<klxklx> will ubuntu 10.04 upgrade when gnome 3.0 realease?
<solid_liquid> chu_, you're still using pidgin?
<solid_liquid> 10.04 won't have gnome 3.0
<chu_> Yes, yes I am solid_liquid
<zebastian_> Boots32M: seemed to work, now how would i go about opening the connection
<solid_liquid> chu_, have you tried Epiphany yet?
<zebastian_> so that i dont have to type a password anymore
<solid_liquid> chu_, it's the new default IM client for 10.04
<chu_> solid_liquid: briefly, but I wasn't a fan.
<chu_> Yeah, it was default for karmic too
<solid_liquid> hmm
<sash_> solid_liquid: for 9.10 you mean
<Boots32M> Well you can use mac address security...
<Boots32M> do you know how to do that?
<solid_liquid> sash_, I never used 9.10.  I like LTS releases, so I'm still running 8.04 on my desktop
<natethegreat1419> You probably mean empathy LOL
<solid_liquid> lol okay yeah
<klxklx> will ubuntu 10.04 upgrade when gnome 3.0 realease?
<sash_> and this ;)
<chu_> Oh well, I understood what he meant.
<solid_liquid> like I said, I just installed this version on Friday
<solid_liquid> klxklx, no
<Flannel> klxklx: No, 10.04 won't have gnome 3
<Paddy_NI> klxklx: Highly unlikely
<natethegreat1419> I am talking to someone that has a 5.04 machine still running
<chu_> Actually, empathy is still installed, I'll have a look at it.
<Boots32M> zebastian_, are you using your hard line or wireless from your cisco router?
<titan_ark> Hey! I am in a bit of a trouble. I changed some code in 2 files and saved em by the old name! Is there a way to recover the old files? I edited them in gedit =(
<chu_> How do I change anything with Empathy?
<zebastian_> Boots32M: what you recommended worked, i am on the wireless from the cisco router
<Boots32M> ok well you need to log into your router and either make yours an open connection, or use mac address security in order to not use a password anymore...
<natethegreat1419> titan-ark look for a back-up file looking for a ~ in the name
<zebastian_> Boots32M: how do i log into my router from ubuntu? i am sorry for my ignorance but when i installed the thing i was on windows and it was pretty much click on a gui cd-rom
<chu_> Wow, invisible buttons ftw!
<titan_ark> natethegreat1419, i do see 2 files with the same name with a trailing ~, how do i recover them?
<Boots32M> I don't think you can log on from ubuntu.. wait lemme check real quick
<solid_liquid> heh
<solid_liquid> zebastian_, use your web browser to surf to 192.168.1.1
<natethegreat1419> Open them back up like that
<solid_liquid> zebastian_, or perhaps 192.168.2.1
<titan_ark> zebastian_, what exactly are you trying to do? just get into its default IP depending on the brand
<solid_liquid> zebastian_, look at your computer's IP address to determine what the second to last digit is
<hexdump> Hi all I have a continual problem with installing java.
<titan_ark> natethegreat1419, i am a noob in linux, could you tell me how exactly? I do not want to damage it trying to open without doing it right,
<jastor> someone that knows if theres a taskbar/desktop widget or something that enables/disables X systems default system quickkeys? dont like the whole "take precedence over quickkeys you intend to send to the terminal window, so theyre sent to Gnome/KDE instead"
<Boots32M> Well I can't log on to mine from ubuntu... but maybe thats because I'm wireless.. I would probably have to hardwire my computer into the cicso router to log into it...
<hexdump> getting the exec 48 java not found
<hexdump> and java problems with azureus
<nomad77> zebastian_: try firefox,url http://192.168.1.1/  skip userfield, password field default admin iirc
<natethegreat1419> copy and paste to another location and then opening it there so you dont mess with another file
<titan_ark> natethegreat1419, cool will try iy
<natethegreat1419> let me know if it works
<solid_liquid> nomad77, that's actually very much dependent on the brand of router, and in some cases, the specific model from that brand
<allen> hi
<allen> again
<allen> :D
<hexdump> is there a way to totally remove java from my machine?
<thianpa> Dont know if this is the right place. Anyone knows where i can fin rar archiver GUI ?
<nomad77> solid_liquid: i have linksys also. but figured it might be same
<jastor> seems an old bug is back btw :P ... did some updating earlier and: mplayer: undefined symbol: codec_wav_tabs
<solid_liquid> nomad77, it varies a lot, even from one linksys to another
<Boots32M> I got a motorola guess what the default password is:)
<nomad77> solid_liquid: noted but he didn't check linksys site/manual,etc.
<hexdump> try this http://www.routerpasswords.com/
<Boots32M> there we go:)
<allen> @Boots hmm you mean cellphone or router?
<allen> ll
<jastor> tags*
<allen> i didn't know motorolla made routers
<solid_liquid> I've seen  admin/admin admin/pass administrator/pass administrator/password pass/pass admin/[blank] etc
<Boots32M> router:)
<Boots32M> they actually do
<allen> are they any good?
<solid_liquid> yeah, and they make cablemodems too
<hexdump> don't they make cable modems too
<hexdump> ha
<solid_liquid> my motorola cablemodem is rocks solid :D
<Boots32M> is there an echo in here
<solid_liquid> *rock
<Boots32M> in her
<Boots32M> in here
<solid_liquid> lol
<Boots32M> here
<FloodBot2> Boots32M: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allen> I've always thought that motorolla was a cellphone-only company because I've only heard of motorolla cellphones and nothing else
<hexdump> echo off
<solid_liquid> Boots32M, in her... ?  I don't think I'll go there ;)
<Boots32M> :)
<solid_liquid> allen, did you not know that they're more of a chipmaker than anything else?
<hexdump> but hey does anyone know how to fix my little java prob?
<opossum_oisif> hi, what is the equivalent of tracker (file indexing) for karmic?
<solid_liquid> although they created the "Freescale Semiconductor" name now for their chip making child company
<allen> hexdump can't you just add/remove java? I'm an ubunut noob so I'm just guessing
<titan_ark> natethegreat1419, it worked! thanks a bunch!
<hexdump> allen:  nope tried it
<natethegreat1419> Awesome I will tell the person that gave me the answer that is worked glad to hear
<hexdump> uninstalled it, removed directories installed java5 then updated to 6 to try to get it work and nothing
<hexdump> It must be a problem with the path
<Boots32M> you know there's a calculator out there that I got recently that installs java so it can run on that.. even gave the java its own icon...
<hexdump> what about environmental variables?
<solid_liquid> allen, too many things depend on java I think
<titan_ark> natethegreat1419, :) thank you and your friend! saved my old code and all info! I wouldve been in deep sh**
<tomatoes7__> anyone know a chat channel for electronic frontier foundation? (off hand)
<natethegreat1419> no prob man glad to help
<allen> lol for the deep shit comment
<titan_ark> allen, :D
<rww> ubottu: language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hexdump> yeah this is started to annoy me
<titan_ark> i almost lost my code i was working on for quite some time
<solid_liquid> Boots32M, the TI NSpire?
<hexdump> this freakin java.
<titan_ark> rww, :P oops sorry,
<allen> what kinda code was it?
<tomatoes7__> are children allowed in here?
<hexdump> I'm trying to launch ps3 media server on startup so all I have to do is turn on my old crap computer then turn on my ps3 and bingo
<titan_ark> allen, verilog code
<Boots32M> solid_liquid, egors graphing calculator... got it and installed it from a link in ubuntu forums
<rww> tomatoes7__: yes
<solid_liquid> tomatoes7__, of course
<Boots32M> I do have the TI emulator though
<Boots32M> run it through wine
<tomatoes7__> i don't like kids
<solid_liquid> Boots32M, oh, a software one, not a hardware one lol
<tomatoes7__> if i was moderating this channel, i would ....
<tomatoes7__> sorry, i'll stop being trollish
<titan_ark> is there a way I can append the system date in a txt file via terminal? i would then like to add it in a cronjob
<opossum_oisif> why does tracker not supported anymore?
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, yeah, use the 'date' command
<hexdump> I'm installing the damn thing again.  trial and error I guess.
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, look at the manpage for it to see how to format the output from it the way you want
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, just "date >> <path>"
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, ah okay
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, yeah, but you might want to format it
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, hmm yeah thanks :) i want to append the date to the log file everytime i do a backup via a cronjob
<allen> hey I think I'm doing this wrong but I can't get the msg command to work. is it like so? /msg username message ?
<natethegreat1419> I just click on their name LOL
<allen> what client do you use?
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, there's a command to do just about everything in Linux ;)
<allen> I can't click on the name since I'm using irssi and am in the shell
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, yes that is why i try everyday to learn more and quit windows!
<Boots32M> please mr ubuntu man can I have my usb stick mounting capability back????
<titan_ark> pardon my noob question, how do i also add a new line in the txt file :P
<allen> \n
<allen> ?
<rww> allen: yes, it's /msg username message
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, :D  have you learned grep, sed, awk, rsync, ssh, scp, lsof and what's hidden in /proc and /sys yet?
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, :D nope a total noob, no unix programming background at all!
<rww> allen: if you're not getting my replies to your PM, they're probably in another window (there should be a highlighted "Act:" number in your bottom statusbar)
<ddavids> pls, can anyone help, i get this message when tryin to update - W: GPG error: http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<thianpa> where can i find a good tutorial for setting up wine?
<ddavids> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ddavids> W: Failed to fetch http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release
<ddavids> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> ddavids: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thianpa> where can i find a good tutorial for setting up wine?
<allen> ahh act numbers
<indus> thianpa, at winehq.org
<allen> how do i show my other windows ? what does Act mean anyway?
<sercik> hello,
<hexdump> well I cchanged the install path from /usr/local to /usr/java hopefully that does it
<sercik> the installer don't see my partitions on disk
<sercik> gparted detects correctly
<sercik> someone can help?
<sercik> maybe is there another way to install?
<20QAABM2D> wat
<hexdump> if somebody knows the answer they will blurt it out
<ddavids> i just pasted something using the pastebin but im not sure if anybody sees it here?
<Pierreb> you have to paste the url here
<rww> allen: hold down Alt and press the number corresponding to the window, or press Escape then press the button. E.g., Alt-4 switches to window 4.
<rww> allen: and act stands for active :)
<ddavids> Pierreb: thanks it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/386172/
<Pierreb> anyone in here that have integrated a ftp server with AD? #samba is dead so figured i could try here
<sercik> is there a way to read the output of ubiquity?
<Sh3r1ff> rww: on an azerty keybord it is Alt-Shift-4 ;)
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, save that list and work your way through it
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, :) sure thanks
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, I've written an article on scp and one on ls here:  http://solid.linux-coders.org/
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, you really should read the one on 'ls' at least; it shows how much more sophisticated ls is than dir
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, and provides some very useful insight I think into using the shell period
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, damn the # of languages i need to know! c c++ java assembly vhdl verilog perl and now unix too :D
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, hmmm i sure will
<inja> what program do i need to add to have a sidebar?
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, btw i am part of a LUG at my school, do check lug-sjsu.org and give your comments. we would like to learn more and educate many more about Linux and FOSS
<ddavids> pls i need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/386172/
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, you'll find it's fairly easy to pick up.  Linux is based on Unix, and Unix was written by the same guys who wrote C, so it's actually very similar
<Gheddy_Zarc> hey is it possible if Im loading a package by hand like 40 or 50 files in bits, that I may have to reload one file more than once ? Im trying to load a heap of .debs according to dependencies and synaptic wont find the CD drive as a repo eh
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, k, going there
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, cool, okay
<hexdump> whoo hoo!! just figured out an easy fix for the java not found problem
<hexdump> heh heh it was just calling the wrong directory by default
<sercik> thank you for help :(
<sercik>  i solved myself giving dmraid -ay before starts ubiauity
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, oh, you may also want to look through the scripts section.  Several scripts I wrote plus a couple dozen contributed by others are up there.  The bash scripts can teach you some nice tricks for using the shell
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, surely will have bookmarked and will go through it in time. too much to digest for a n00b at a time
<solid_liquid> heh :)
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, unfortunately I haven't taken the time to write all the articles I wanted to write, just a couple, but hopefully there's enough useful info there to help you out
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, :)
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, in the "What's this Linux thing" part you might also want to mention all the cellphones out there running Linux (apparently it's most of them now)
<antoni> hi. anybody can tell me how to run echo mia audio card under ubuntustudio 9.10? it's not working "out of the box"
<hexdump> does anyone know how to add a program to launch on startup?
<hexdump> is it in /etc/init.d/skeleton or something?
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, sure, thanks will tell my buddy to add it
<solid_liquid> titan_ark, np
<kaytortuga> Help. I have a desktop that use to boot just fine. And now after a reboot it says it waits for root file system, then can't find the disk.
<kaytortuga> I'm dropped into a busybox shell
<kaytortuga> but I have no editor...
<kaytortuga> I think the uuid of the disk changed.
<kaytortuga> so that now in /boot/grub/menu.lst the uuid is wrong
<kaytortuga> how do I change the root file system mapping to point to the /dev/sda2
<kaytortuga> rather than the uuid?
<frankS2> is there any way to display what files a deb package installed?
<titan_ark> solid_liquid, ttyl assignments to do before i crash and an early monday! thx once a gain
<yeiks> I came across bitrock installbuilder i'v neva used it b4 bt wld like to kno au good it is
<crawler> frankS2: when you open the .deb in gdebi it tells you what files are included
<arand> kaytortuga: use a liveCD to chroot and "update-grub"
<arand> kaytortuga: or actually probably grub-install is what you want..
<yofel> frankS2: 'dpkg -L <packagename>'
<yofel> frankS2: in a terminal
<TecR0c> how do you check what is your default shell?
<TecR0c> in the terminal
<solid_liquid> TecR0c, cat /etc/passwd | grep yourusername
<ardchoille> Technoviking:  echo $SHELL
<jalal> hi
<TecR0c> thanks ard
<ardchoille> yw
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, not necessarily
<solid_liquid> TecR0c, /etc/passwd is where the default shell is set, so it's where you should check
<solid_liquid> TecR0c, and if you want to change it, you change that file
<TecR0c> ok thanks
<ardchoille> Technoviking:  the SHELL variable holds your current shell, so echo $SHELL will suffice
<solid_liquid> TecR0c, np
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, unless you've run a different shell
<yeiks> I came across bitrock installbuilder i'v neva used it before bt wld like to kno au good it is
<TecR0c> so its /bin/csh thanks
<ardchoille> solid_liq:  cat /etc/passwd | grep yourusername returns nothing here
<TecR0c> ard you have to be root
<sash_> useless use of cat
<ardchoille> TecR0c: shouldn't ne4ed root for that
<sash_> grep yourname /etc/passwd
<solid_liquid> TecR0c, oh yeah, because it takes root privs to work with that file.  I forgot about that heh
<solid_liquid> sash_, yeah, I said that ;)
<rww> /etc/passwd doesn't require root privileges to read.
<ardchoille> rww: correct
<sash_> nope, its readable for everyone
<sash_> exactly
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, it's perms aren't necessarily the default perms of Ubuntu...  it sounds like he's not working with ubuntu
<ardchoille> TecR0c: which versionof ubuntu are you using?
<solid_liquid> if csh is the default shell, it sounds more like he's on Unix
<TecR0c> ard actually im using freebsd
<TecR0c> but i knew the concept would be the same
<TecR0c> =]
<solid_liquid> yep, Unix ;)
<ardchoille> TecR0c: then you shouldn't be inhere asking bsd support
<ardchoille> solid_liq: good call
<hexdump> where do I place my program to launch on startup?
<solid_liquid> I've only ever seen csh as a default shell on unix boxes
<hexdump> not boot but login
<TecR0c> i can leave if u wish
<solid_liquid> hexdump, to your desktop?
<ardchoille> hexdump: System > Preferences > Startup applications
<demonspork> hexdump, System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<demonspork> oh
<demonspork> nice
<demonspork> lol
<solid_liquid> good, I didn't have to type all that :)
<FloodBot2> demonspork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardchoille> TecR0c: just know that this channel is for ubuntu support only
<solid_liquid> that's why I stalled ;)
<hnsr> guys, something weird just happened
<ardchoille> solid_liquid: hehe
<demonspork> hnsr, I know, I tried to watch that big fight up in canada, but for some reason a hockey game happened instead
<hnsr> i have ubuntu on my laptop, and I use ssh key auth for everything, but suddenly my private keyfile on my laptop had all permission bits set (777,rwxrwxrwx)
<hnsr> demonspork, :p
<hexdump> I'm using Xubuntu is there a way to access it through the shell?
<hnsr> ssh complained loudly, thankfully
<hnsr> but I wonder how the heck it even got that way
<ardchoille> hexdump: you need to ask in #xubuntu
<yeiks> I came across bitrock installbuilder i'v neva used it b4 bt wld like to kno au good it is
<solid_liquid> hnsr, that's very hard to diagnose unless you can go through everything you did between when you know it wasn't that way and when it was
<Myrtti> hexdump: it's different in xubuntu
<solid_liquid> hnsr, which...  is still a lot of work
<hexdump> ah okie thanks though now I know for ubuntu.  thanks for the help
<Myrtti> hexdump: applications - settings - sessions and startup
<sash_> hnsr: grep chmod ~/.bash_history
<hnsr> solid_liquid, hmm, yeah I suppose you're right, it mustve happened in the last hour though since I sshed to my server not too long ago without problems
<hnsr> I do remember one thing, I did 'sudo apt-get install traceroute', and then I got some kind of popup about an authentication issue with updating the apt package lists, or something along those lines
<yeiks> nobody seems to want to answer my question
<solid_liquid> hnsr, hmm
<hnsr> I then clicked uhm.. something, i think it had a button saying 'check' and it asked my user password (i.e. like when you need to reaise priveleges for updating software), and then I just let it do its thing
<hnsr> though I'm not sure what it was actually doing, as I was in a hurry to get on with debugging my network :/
<solid_liquid> yeiks, this isn't a "texting channel"...  you might try typing like a normal human being ;)
<ardchoille> sash_: actually I think "history | grep foo" would be better in case something has yet to be written to ~/.bash_history
<hexdump> thanks now I have to fix the ps3 media server java not found again pfff figures.  figure one thing out another thing fails.
<sash_> ardchoille: yep
<solid_liquid> hexdump, heh
<hnsr> anyay, paranoid mode is now set to 'off' and I'll just assume this was something innocent, just wanted to bring it up here incase someone else got something like this :p
<solid_liquid> hnsr, I think it was unique to you.  I use ssh all the time, and haven't seen that problem
<hnsr> solid_liquid, yeah, it's just weird since it mustve been some other tool/app/thing that changed the permissions on my key, and I guess it would be interesting to find out what and why, sadly my bash_history file doesn't reveal anything :/
<solid_liquid> hnsr, yep.  That's about the only thing I'd really like to see changed about how shells in Linux work, but it's so difficult to come up with an elegant way to have separate history files for different terminals without having a massive blowup in the number of files saved for that purpose
<inja> can i run xfire on ubuntu?
<solid_liquid> xfire?
<inja> rgr
<solid_liquid> crossfire?
<xiong> Game.
<solid_liquid> oh
<solid_liquid> no idea
<xiong> Try wine.
<inja> how do i use wine
<solid_liquid> yeah, or crossover (commercial version of wine)
<ardchoille> !wine | inja
<ubottu> inja: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<inja> i have wine
<Quan-Time> inja: wine is installed ? it basically enables you to double click ".exe" files and the execute much the same way windows would hdandle it
<Quan-Time> inja: i use wine for utorrent and a ftp program.. plus "steam" and a few other tid bits
<ddavids> pls what does this do
<Guest94909> Where can i ask help questions?
<ardchoille> right here
<solid_liquid> Quan-Time, you don't like the native torrent software?
<ddavids> pls what does this command do - 'update manager -d'?
<solid_liquid> Quan-Time, and all the native ftp programs?  or just haven't found ones you like yet?
<Quan-Time> solid_liquid: nope. i like the simplicity of utorrent,, AND since i already have wine for other stuff, and utorrent is like 250k...
<Guest94909> WEll my sound was very very choppy after instal then I installed flah and sound is gone.  for all programs
<Guest94909> flash*
<yeiks> solid_liquid be polite
<ardchoille> ddavids: that particular command does nothing
<Quan-Time> solid_liquid: the FTP program i use, im just used to... i used to LOVE filezilla, but since it turns out the devs are douchebags, ive abandoned it and put my money else where
<ardchoille> ddavids: but update-manager -d = Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<yeiks> I came across bitrock installbuilder i'v never used it before but would like to know how good it is
<solid_liquid> yeiks, what do you mean?
<solid_liquid> lol
<solid_liquid> Quan-Time, I was just commenting about someone using Filezilla in ##linux a little while ago  lol
<Guest94909> I have followed the quides online and nothing work completly updated everything, tryed open zuse a 32 bit version live cd's and nothing works no sound.
<ddavids> ardchoille: thanks, cld u pls help with this error when im updating - http://paste.ubuntu.com/386172/
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, what sound hardware?
<Guest94909> bose companion 5
<lucky> I'm trying to install Anki I get an error with apt-get: python-qt4: Depends: python-sip4 (< 4.10) but 4.10.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed
<ardchoille> ddavids: are you trying toupdate to Lucid?
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, that's a sound card?  and could you change your nick to something easier to type please?
<solid_liquid>  /nick newnick      to change your nick
<ddavids> no, im on karmic and i know lucid is still due for april... i guess someone was on my system and type some code that caused the error...
<ddavids> id like to revert back...
<solid_liquid> I think Lucid is a very good name for 10.04 I have to say
<ardchoille> ddavids: what command did you run to get that error?
<Guest94909> Ok, just useing motherboard, GB MA790X-UD4P for sound issue, its usb
<solid_liquid> they're really doing a good job with it
<ddavids> 'sudo apt-get update'
<Guest94909> SOrry it keeps changing my name automaticly
<ardchoille> yeah. LTS releases have always been awesome
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, what does   lspci   show?
<ardchoille> ddavids: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file so I can make sure it's ok?
<ardchoille> !paste | ddavids
<ubottu> ddavids: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, more than that though.  They've just really streamlined everything nicely.  I'm running it on my laptop, but I run 8.04LTS on my desktop because I love LTS releases period.  But it's just really showing a lot of nice polish (Lucid)
<ardchoille> solid_liq: yeah, I can't wait to try it out
<Guest94909> sorry new to ubuntu.  and linix all my background is in pc from termianal?
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, it's actually very stable for me already
<inja> so i stil dont get how wine works
<ardchoille> Guest94909: welcome to a better world
<solid_liquid> :D
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, yeah, in terminal type:    lspci
<Guest94909> lol well its been rough trying to set up this pc, its my gf and prob spent about 15 hours trying to get things to work
<Guest94909> work doing php mysql .net java stuff but all on pc for 15 years now so this is all new
<others> hey can anybody help me with this...i recently installed kubuntu but i couldn't login to my account .
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, that's just because Linux is unfamiliar to you right now.  You still need to learn the names of the programs we use in Linux, and learn your way around.  It's kinda like moving into a new house.  You'll bump into a few walls in the dark at night, but you'll adjust soon enough
<ardchoille> others: you need to ask in #kubuntu
<Guest94909> well its getting easyer, i like alot of things just ease of use is fun
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, being a programmer, you'll really love the shell...  it's awesome :)
<ddavids> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386195
<Guest94909> and monitor is 42in and it keeps thinking thats its a 7 in
<solid_liquid> Guest94909, you'll want to learn how to get a color prompt string first thing
<solid_liquid> lol
<solid_liquid> that's a sweet monitor
<quentusrex> Help, I think my main workstation is about to have a hard drive failure. How do I backup all of my keys. ssh, gpg, etc
<quentusrex> I'm coping over the entire home directory
<ardchoille> ddavids: Wowsers, that's quite a list
<quentusrex> is there anything outside of that directory that I need to save?
<almoxarife> I read that by changing the sources in source.list from karmic to lucid will get you an upgrade, I am in the middle of the upgrade, chances of failure?
<Guest94909> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<Guest94909>  is this the line you wanted
<ardchoille> ddavids: here's mine (been using ubuntu since 2005) http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/gmWS19Cb
<ardchoille> ddavids: I don't see any problems there, try updating again
<pratichi> hi
<pratichi> 32/m/kolkata
<ddavids> ardchoille: lol, thanks for having a look. im updating again...
<ddavids> ardchoille: same error during signature verification...
<ddavids> ardchoille: can i overlook it? or is it bound to affect something along the way?
<ardchoille> ddavids: hold on
<solid_liquid> quentusrex, everything should be in /home unless you put anything elsewhere
<minus007> hi
<solid_liquid> quentusrex, your ssh keys will be in ~/.ssh/
<Laliitoo> olaaaa
<Laliitoo> ola hay alguien??
<arand> almoxarife: that is not at all a supported way of doing the upgrade, you should let the automatic procedures take care of that for you.. also for lucid support see #ubuntu+1
<DJones> !es | Laliitoo
<ubottu> Laliitoo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ardchoille> ddavids: you seem to have a lot of redundant entries. Would you like for me to re-write it for you?
<minus007> I need to install  glib 2.21.3 on Ubuntu 9.04
<minus007> Can anyone help me?
<ddavids> ardchoille: yes pls...
<minus007> I get this error while compiling webkit gtk
<minus007> hecking for GLIB... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.21.3
<minus007>                   gobject-2.0 >= 2.0
<minus007>                   gthread-2.0 >= 2.0) were not met:
<minus007> Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.21.3' but version of GLib is 2.20.1
<FloodBot2> minus007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zus> is anyone here a registered member of LP with opgp keys?
<ardchoille> ddavids: open a terminal and follow my instructions
<ddavids> ardchoille: ok
<ardchoille> ddavids: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<arand> Zus: I guess many are, what is your question?
<ardchoille> ddavids: let me know when that is done
<Zus> arand, are they specifically personal pgp keys or would  a "specific" team have one how do they work?
<ddavids> ardchoille: done
<ardchoille> ddavids: copy and paste this line exactly as it is into your terminal and run it: sudo sed -i 's|deb http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com|# deb http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com|g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<brt_> In anyone here an expert at usine dar for making backups?
<ddavids> ardchoille: done
<ardchoille> ddavids: save the file and then do: sudo apt-get update
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, it should already be saved ;)
<ardchoille> solid_liquid: yeah, force of habit
<solid_liquid> ardchoille, heh, I figured as much
<ddavids> ardchoille: there's no file to save...
<ardchoille> ddavids: sudo apt-get update
<solid_liquid> ddavids, ignore that saving part ;)
<ddavids> it was a silent action
<ardchoille> yeah, that's an old habit of mine
<ddavids> ardchoille: ok
<ardchoille> ddavids: any errors?
<ddavids> still working
<Arma_> I just started a project at my university, the project is to install a Linux client and make it login on a windows server domain controller, can anyone put me on the right track ?
<ddavids> ardchoille: there are errors...
<Arma_> and of course I chose Ubuntu for the Linux OS
<ardchoille> ddavids: Can you pastebin them pls?
<andrew__> Ok so using the OSS driver for spotify, it needs to be the first application to lock/use audio..
<andrew__> Is there any way to release whatever else is using audio?
<Nuf881> I have this strange problem where my wireless won't connect to any open networks, only encrypted ones. Any hints?
<solid_liquid> Arma_, that's actually easiest to do on Fedora...  you might want to try that first to see how it works in Fedora (or CentOS) to get your starting point
<ddavids> ardchoille: ok - http://paste.ubuntu.com/386203/
<arand> Zus: Not completely sure, but I think everyone has a personal key, and if say, a team creates a ppa which has another associated key, the LP system will automatically accept all team-members' keys and re-sign with the ppa-key when any one of the mebers upload to the PPA (not sure, but I think that's how it works..)
<adri_> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.19 on a laptop (Asus M70sa) and the screen is extremely dim. Power management options have no effect. I tried to manually edit /sys/class/acpi_video0/brightness but it did not work.
<ardchoille> ddavids: Is this from a new install or an upgrade from a previous release?
<Arma_> solid_liquid: would Fedora work on a P2 with 128MB Ram ? I was thinking about Xubuntu
<solid_liquid> Arma_, uh...  an older version would for sure.  I'm not sure about the current ones
<ddavids> ardchoille: it's a new install but i gave it out to a friend and i guess he must have tampered wt it...
<Arma_> solid_liquid: that's the challenge, if this works they might install Linux on alot of workstations instead of their Windows or OpenSolaris (which doesn't work on the domain for now)
<Zus> arand,  thanks...
<ardchoille> ddavids: Can  you run this command for me please: lsb_release -r
<hatten_> test, anybody sees this?
<ardchoille> yes
<crawler> adri_: try this command: echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/ls_switch
<Callum__> hatten_: coming through fine =)
<solid_liquid> Arma_, it'll work.  I was just talking to a friend of mine who works for Wolfram (makers of Mathematica) yesterday, and he told me they're all Linux there and use Fedora because it's the easiest to get working on the domain
<brjann> would someone say my nick please? testing notifications
<rww> brjann: hi!
<solid_liquid> brjann, no
<hatten_> okay, I've borked X on my netbook, and I dunno how to choose and connect to network through the cli at ubuntu
<crawler> adri_: as root
<ardchoille> solid_liquid: lol
<brjann> rww: thanks! solid_liquid: :(
<solid_liquid> lol
<solid_liquid> brjann, it gave a notification, didn't it?  ;)
<PingFloyd> Arma_: you may want to consider trying lubuntu
<brjann> brjann: yes, but it sounded sad.
<hatten_> as soon as i get internet i'll be fine
<tomatoes7__> use puppy linux
<brjann> oops, now i'm talking to myself. clearly i should go to sleep
<solid_liquid> PingFloyd, lubuntu?
<ddavids> ardchoille: tobi@tobi-laptop:~$ lsb_release -r
<ddavids> Release:	9.10
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu with lxde frontend
<adri_> crawler, thank you very much. so there's no front-end for switching on/off the light sensor?
<Arma_> PingFloyd: I was considering it too, solid_liquid yes it is lxde GUI
<hatten_> Nobody knows how to connect to the internet through the cli here?
<xjdeng> list
<faileas> hatten_: wires or wireless?
<hatten_> wires
<hexdump> ah ha!  I finally fixed everything!
<PingFloyd> solid_liquid: it uses lxde for the desktop environment
<psycho_oreos> I don't think lubuntu is out yet, although its available as a virtual package in the repo but it won't be out till lucid is officially out I think
<hatten_> faileas: wires
<hexdump> just had to get that out sorry
<ardchoille> ddavids: ok, what is happening is that you are getting a GPG error on a repo that was installed when you installed the system. Someone somehow mucked something up. I'd get hold of that friend and ask him what he did.
<djoef> Hi, a few days ago, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. Suddenly I get this warning at startup, saying my hard disk has a big amount of bad sectors. By reading some forums the best thing to do seemed to download the diagnostics software from the hardware supplier (samsung in my case) which just completed a full test with no errors.
<crawler> adri_: not that i know of.  you'll have to run that every boot, i believe.  should be easy enough though
<solid_liquid> hatten_, just connect to the network with internet access
<djoef> What should I believe, and If its samsungs tool, how to remove the error in ubuntu ?
<solid_liquid> PingFloyd, hmm, I didn't know that flavor existed
<faileas> hatten : ifconfig  and pastebin what's there. If you need a browser... w3m is the 'easy' one. lynx is more popular tho
<adri_> crawler, ok I'll just put something in init.d.
<PingFloyd> solid_liquid: I think it is still just a virtual package right now
<ardchoille> ddavids: would you like me to walk you through returning your sources.list to the original?
<Arma_> djoef: it might be either logical or physical you should know which first
<faileas> djoef: tried running fsck?
<crawler> adri_: ok, good luck xD
<ddavids> ardchoille: yes pls...
<PingFloyd> solid_liquid: the plan is to make it a distro though
<rww> a preliminary version of lubuntu is in Ubuntu 9.10's metaverse repository
<solid_liquid> faileas, I think links is much better than lynx.  lynx is ancient and crusty
<faileas> lol
<solid_liquid> PingFloyd, I've never even tried lxde
<djoef> faileas, I didn't because I did the samsungs diagnostic test. I don't want to remap things and mess my drive up, if its not necessary ;)
<faileas> solid_liquid: i prefer w3m
<faileas> ;p
<solid_liquid> faileas, I like w3m too
<PingFloyd> I used to run lxde on debian on my old PII, it ran pretty nicely
<djoef> Arma_, how should I check for this ?
<Arma_> PingFloyd: or I can just install Xubuntu and then install LXDE nothing will change, that's not the problem I have, the main problem is making a Linux OS work on a P2 and hook it up to a windows domain controller
<hatten_> solid_liquid: faileas w8 a second, booting
<faileas> djoef: if its a FS issue... you'd prolly not have it caufht by said tool
<PingFloyd> Arma_: yeah, that is probably your best route
<Arma_> djoef: <faileas> djoef: tried running fsck?
<djoef> faileas, FS ?
<Arma_> PingFloyd: but hooking it up to a windows domain should be a challenge
<minus007> How to install Firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<faileas> hatten: i'm an idiot for telling you to pastebin fsck. but ifconfig should show a ip addie that's valid, hopefully. else we'd have to go to strp 2
<psycho_oreos> djoef, filesystem
<Arma_> and I would prefer Ubuntu over Fedora
<djoef> psycho_oreos, thank you :)
<faileas> what psycho_oreos said
<ardchoille> ddavids: open a terminal and do: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrew__> ZOMG FEDORA HATS
<Arma_> but if there is no way to do but on Fedora then Fedora it is I guess
<psycho_oreos> djoef, np
<solid_liquid> Arma_, it can be done on Ubuntu too, it's just more work
<p1oooop1> hey guys
<adri_> Is there a way to track changes to the Ubuntu system and store them somewhere? I'm about to add a script to init.d. If I ever re-install Ubuntu I will have to search for the fix again and install the script again. Is there a tool that automates this?
<danx> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<faileas> Arma_: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication ?
<minus007> hey p1oooop1
<Arma_> solid_liquid: work is no problem I have 4 months to finish this project
<ddavids> ardchoille: done
<solid_liquid> Arma_, Fedora was made to do that easily.  You'll probably just need to write a script or something for Ubuntu, but Ubuntu is obviously a much nicer choice for a desktop distro
<faileas> adri_: not as far as i know. that's one reason i document my changes in a wiki ;p
<djoef> faileas, Arma_ , So even with the samsung diagnostic tool saying there is no error, you would recommend me to check with fsck right ?
<hatten_> faileas: yeah, ifconfig says no ip, only inet addr and mask, and some other stuff
<ardchoille> ddavids: I'm sorry I wasn't able to fix this problem for you, but keep asking in here and someone should be able to help
<faileas> djoef: totally
<minus007> Guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<PingFloyd> Arma_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<faileas> hatten_: sudo ifup <interfacename>
<danx> !ask | minus007
<ubottu> minus007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Arma_> djoef: of course
<minus007> How to install FF 3.6 on Ubunto 9.04??????????????????????????????/
<ddavids> ardchoille: no prbs, thanks so much for ur time... i think i have a friend to skin...
<minus007> Okk
<danx> minus007: go to firefox.com and download the binary
<solid_liquid> minus007, stop yelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ;)
<hatten_> faileas: how do i find the interfacename?
<ardchoille> ddavids: hehe, you're welcome
<mjrosenb> has linux-ubuntu-modules been deprecated?
<minus007> ok
<p1oooop1> anyone know how to record using pulse? for whatever reason, it isn't working :P
<Arma_> solid_liquid: I am a part of Ubuntu-lb so I'm working alone on this project, true, but this is one for the team ;)
<p1oooop1> perhaps my ALSA drivers aren;t working right?
<faileas> hatten_: it should be eth0 or eth1 - ifconfig should have output it
<mjrosenb> because apt/synaptic does not seem to have anything for 3.6.31.*
<rww> minus007: Firefox 3.6 is not officially supported on Ubuntu 9.04. For an unsupported PPA version, see https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<p1oooop1> intel ICH-7?
<scruffymogwai> Is FF 3.6 available thru a PPA?
<ardchoille> ddavids: fwiw, you shouldn't be getting that error unless he messed with your keyrings
<faileas> hatten_: if neither are up, we will need to find it from lshw
<minus007> Thanks rww
<scruffymogwai> nevermind
<djoef> faileas, Arma_, should I do this starting from a live CD and run the full test ? (secondary question, will this be able to "repair" my disk (or at least avoid further errors by ignoring those blocks))
<brt_> Hi everyone! My drive sda is divided into 3 partitions: boot, swap, and data. I corrupted files on the boot partition. Can I fix it without affecting the data partition?
<hatten_> faileas: neither are up
<solid_liquid> Arma_, it would be great to see Ubuntu have a large installbase at a University
<faileas> djoef: yes
<faileas> hatten_: what do you have?
<hatten_> faileas: in ifconfig? linnk encap, inet addr, mask, rx/tx packets, mtu, metric, rx/tx bytes
<p1oooop1> solid_liquid: I agree, wouldn't it really make a difference?
<ddavids> ardchoille: i guessed as much
<faileas> hatten_: all the way left
<Arma_> solid_liquid: yup, and LDAP does not help cause I wont have a linux server, they have a windows server
<hatten_> faileas: aha, lo
<hatten_> faileas: only
<p1oooop1> solid_liquid: hundreds more people in here asking for help :D
<djoef> faileas, Arma_ , thanks !
<rww> mjrosenb: yes. That package was only published for hardy; I'm looking to see where that functionality is now located.
<ddavids> but isnt it possible to revert such, to an earlier time? just thinking...
<faileas> hatten_: ahh. ok. TIME FOR STAGE TWO! STRIKE!
<p1oooop1> (kidding)
<solid_liquid> p1oooop, heh
<faileas> hatten_: sudo lshw | less
<hatten_> faileas: fight!
<ardchoille> ddavids: I'm sure it is, I just don't know how
<mjrosenb> rww: sweet.
<faileas> hatten_: look for lines starting with *-network
<Arma_> and it would also be more professional if I make a workstation that can download updates and stuff and give them to the clients instead of each one downloading it alone and installing apart which will save bandwidth
<ddavids> nay body help, someone has messed up wt my keyrings (it seems) and now i cant update wtout errors.
<p1oooop1> p1oooop get off... :P
<p1oooop1> hold on, imma go get p1oooop
<hatten_> faileas: faileas found it, *-network DISABLED
<ikonia> p1oooop1: please stop
<faileas> hatten_: is there a eth something there?
<ikonia> p1oooop1: this is a support channel, try to keep to that topic, it's support for ubuntu only
<hatten_> faileas: eth5 O_o
<faileas> hatten_: ah hah! STAGE 3!
<rww> mjrosenb: from the look of it, free modules are in the regular linux-image packages, non-free ones are in linux-restricted-modules-versionnumber-architecture
<hatten_> faileas: that's its logical nome
<hatten_> faileas: name
<rww> mjrosenb: so if you're using the generic kernel, you'd want the linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic metapackages installed, which will pull in the right version packages.
<faileas> hatten_: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ardchoille> I would like one of those "Ubuntu will be release in x days" graphic for my website. Where would I get one?
<hatten_> faileas: nano? bah, vim all the way
<faileas> hatten_: whatever you feel comfy with. nano is newbie friendly
<p1oooop1> there we go
<p1oooop1> p1oooop ?
<Arma_> solid_liquid, PingFloyd I have a question, would it be better to make a local Ubuntu server which Ubuntu clients will connect to and itself will connect to the Windows server or would it be better to make all clients directly connected to the windows server ?
<hatten_> faileas: i know, im only noob to ubuntu, one year user of arch
<faileas> change any instance of "eth0" under primary network interface to eth5
<mjrosenb> rww: should the tp_smapi (or whatever smapi is called these days) be in there?
<hatten_> faileas: okay, i got it, there are two rows
<hatten_> faileas: 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
<faileas> ... wait... what?
<faileas> ok
<hatten_> faileas: that's what inside the interfaces file
<viliny_> Anyone know whats up with playdeb being down?
<Kamokow> ardchoille: As far as I know, most people who have those have made their own PHP scripts that generate the images. (I might be wrong though)
<solid_liquid> Arma_, what you're talking about sounds like a suse server
<faileas> add two lines "auto eth5" and "iface eth5 inet dhcp"
<joaopinto> viliny, the main server failed, we are working on it
<Arma_> solid_liquid: suse ?
<faileas> hatten_: that should fix it. all you need to do is restart your networky stuff, and you'll be goof
<p1oooop1> Kamokow: you are right, using GD
<ardchoille> Kamokow: That's what I was thinking too but thought I'd ask
<p1oooop1> Kamokow: google it ;)
<solid_liquid> Arma_, Novell made sure suse servers integrate seamlessly with windows networks, which is why m$ sells support contracts for suse linux
<p1oooop1> ardchoille: google GD, it can use PHP but PHP is not necessarry for it to work
<hatten_> faileas: yay, one ifup later and I'm connected. Thanks a lot!
<Arma_> solid_liquid: so I have to install suse ? :(
<solid_liquid> Arma_, heh not necessarily
<faileas> hatten_: np. i had a similar issue with a VM a few days back ;p
<solid_liquid> Arma_, it's just the easiest solution
<Arma_> solid_liquid: or maybe opensuse :/ I would like it to be open source
<ardchoille> Kamokow: fouhnd it! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<solid_liquid> Arma_, suse is opensource, just charged for
<p1oooop1> ardchoille: the problem is that you don't just tell it "make image real nice" you need to tell it to do every step of making such image
<rww> mjrosenb: I'm looking, but my computer's being slow
<Kamokow> ardchoille: I also just found it and was going to send. I guess thats not a problem now. Gratz.
<zupper> zon.net
<zupper> shit :
<zupper> :D
<mjrosenb> rww: also, the latest linux-restricted-modules-generic seems to be for 2.6.28-17.22
<p1oooop1> what was that?
<ikonia> zagabar: please control your language
<Arma_> I don't care for the easiet solution, I want it to work in 3 months, I think that's more then enough to pull it through wouldn't it ? and I know that suse and opensuse are the same that's why I said opensuse
<faileas> ikonia: i think you mean zupper? who just did a driveby ;p
<ikonia> ughhh, tab lag
<ikonia> zagabar: sorry , misstab/lag
<solid_liquid> Arma_, my point was this: start with the easiest to see how they made it work so well, and then figure out how to make whatever distro you want do it equally well
<rww> mjrosenb: hmm, that's odd. They must have changed it in Karmic and I never noticed :\
<Arma_> solid_liquid: has it been done before ?
<solid_liquid> Arma_, has what?
<Arma_> if it has then I will find it online and make it through
<mjrosenb> rww: isn't progress great?
<Arma_> I hate to see windows everywhere, it is slooooooow and unstable and I HATE IT
<solid_liquid> Arma_, dunno if you'll find that or not
<Arma_> I want My unversity to have a taste of linux
<solid_liquid> Arma_, you're preaching to the choir
<Arma_> cause once you go linux you never go back
<ikonia> Arma_: ok - what do you actually need support with ?
<solid_liquid> yep
<Arma_> solid_liquid: actually I'm working on it not just preaching
<solid_liquid> Arma_, lol  like all of us
<ikonia> Arma_: Microsfot windows is acceptable for some people so please stop ranting about it, this is a support channel, do you need support with Ubuntu ?
<p1oooop1> Arma_: LMAO, you think... the only reason, IMHO that windows is so popular is because it's "easy" to use
<Arma_> I've been working for 3 semesters now on this project and finally I got computers with P2 to work on
<Arma_> p1oooop1: IT IS NOT EASY TO USE
<p1oooop1> Arma_: you ever think of making a kerrighed cluster?
<ikonia> Arma_: stop now
<Arma_> I find linux easier to manipulate :/
<Arma_> but that's just me
<Arma_> ikonia, I got these P2 to install linux on them and hook em up to a windows domain controller
<p1oooop1> oops, wrong channel... sorry ikonia
<solid_liquid> p1oooop1, no, it's what comes with computers, so it's what people already know, it was the cheapest solution 30 years ago so lots of custom apps have been written for it, and it has vendor lock in
<ikonia> Arma_: ok - so you need support with that ?
<Arma_> and I chose the very first Linux OS I ever used and learned on to impliment the project
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arma_> I would like some help with that why not
<rww> mjrosenb: indeed. alright, I don't have anything smapi related under /lib/modules in Karmic with linux-image-generic, so it ain't in that package...
<ikonia> Arma_: ok - what part are you stuck with
<p1oooop1> actually, I was looking for some help with my sound recording
<Arma_> I didn;t start the project yet, I got the computers today, soo I'm doing research
<rww> ooo, that looks useful
<p1oooop1> i cannot record sound for whatever reason... ALSA not working right?
<rww> !info tp-smapi-source | mjrosenb
<ubottu> mjrosenb: tp-smapi-source (source: tp-smapi): ThinkPad hardware/firmware access modules source. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40-5 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Arma_> ikonia: I didn't start the project yet, I got the computers today, soo I'm doing research
<hatten_> hey, when I execute 'crontab -e' it says '/var/spool/cron' is not a directory, bailing out.
<rww> mjrosenb: and these instructions look reasonable for setting it up: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.10_(Karmic_Koala)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Install_HDAPS_-_IBM_Active_Protection_System_Linux_Driver
<p1oooop1> !hi | xjdeng_
<ubottu> xjdeng_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mjrosenb> rww: strange.  why did it go from being available as a binary to source only?
<zetheroo> talk about a nightmare ... Network Proxy in Ubuntu  :P
<Fra88> server irc.tin.it
<hatten_> hey, when I execute 'crontab -e' it says '/var/spool/cron' is not a directory, bailing out. But as root I can see that the directory is there.
<rww> mjrosenb: I've noticed that trend with a couple of other packages too. There's probably a good reason for it, but I have no idea what it is.
<zetheroo> anyone have success getting network proxying to work in Ubuntu?
<Arma_> thanks a lot guys
<Arma_> later
<mjrosenb> hatten_: do you have read access to the directory and its parent?
<rww> mjrosenb: the folks in #ubuntu-kernel may know, if you're interested in finding out why
<hatten_> mjrosenb: nopes, not as user
<hatten_> mjrosenb: how should i chmod it
<zetheroo> I tried to get it working and then reverted to the default settings and now Synaptic is no longer working .. cannot update the system ... not even through the terminal ...
<hatten_> mjrosenb: right now it's drwxr-xr-x and owned by root
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am trying to make an usb drive (manually)from Ubuntu Live Cd. Are there any problems? Because i get no Kernel in /mount_point/boot ...boot
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<zetheroo> is it just me or is this channel very quiet!?
<AndyGraybeal> i'm in ubuntu 8.10. i've edited ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ; the Documents section i've pointed to another folder, set the correct permissions, but when i go to Documents.. it still wants to go to /home/username/Documents .. any ideas?
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: ever think of doing a symlink instead?
<zetheroo> can anyone see my text?
<p1oooop> zetheroo: naw, it's just all the many people signing on and off
<p1oooop> :)
<zetheroo> oh good - ha
<zetheroo> it's pretty dead in here
<p1oooop> i think everyone's just on break
<zetheroo> usually it's hard to keep up with all that is going on
<p1oooop> wait a few seconds
<zetheroo> :)
<zetheroo> like a synced Ubuntu break? :P
<zetheroo> ha
<sunson> what's the fastest way to create a snapshot of my running system onto a usb flash drive?
<zetheroo> sunson: fastest or simplest?
<zetheroo> :P
<llutz> sunson: sudo rsync -aux / /media/stick
<sunson> zetheroo: simplest
<llutz> sunson: needs unix-fs on stick
<sunson> llutz: but that ain't workie boss
<llutz> sunson: works
<sunson> llutz: I want it to be similar. not identical. it should be an instance of its own. i want it to use its own disk.
<zetheroo> what works for one may not work for another ... :)
<llutz> sunson: thats something different
<zetheroo> sunson: like remaster?
<p1oooop> there we go, I just had to enable a few plugins
<sunson> llutz: probably :)
<llutz> sunson: be more specific next time
<sunson> llutz: it must boot and work as it works right now
<zetheroo> sunson: so you want Ubuntu to run off of a USB Hard drive?
<sunson> zetheroo: kinda like a snapshot "backup"
<AndyGraybeal> plooop yes ... i have been recently
<sunson> zetheroo: if shit happens, i can boot off the drive
<sunson> zetheroo: periodically, repeat the process
<rww> ubottu: language | sunson
<ubottu> sunson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zetheroo> sunson: yeah .. I get what you mean ... like Ghosting
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: sounds like a kludge though since this config file isn't working :(
<sunson> zetheroo: right
<zetheroo> sunson: nice thought ...
<zetheroo> ;)
<zetheroo> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: did you try restarting?
<zetheroo> !remastersys
<matteo1990> WJere is the Kernel in the Ubuntu ISO???
<erUSUL> !remaster
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: i restartd x, but not the whole machine
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: will it hurt to do a full restart?
<zetheroo> sunson: you looking? ...
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: i'll try try it
<ecolitan> when i run mount I see: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro), i have rebooted with fsck on bootup which completed ok, but it still shows like that
<AndyGraybeal> brb
<zetheroo> erUSUL: thanks :)
<llutz> ecolitan: whats wrong with it?
<ecolitan> is there a problem with this parition?
<ecolitan> no problem i can detect
<llutz> ecolitan: did you get any errors/warnings?
<sunson> zetheroo: yeah...
<sunson> zetheroo: apt-cache searching... :)
<ecolitan> llutz; not that I can see
<llutz> ecolitan: that line from "mount" just shows given mount-options
<ecolitan> and not in dmesg
<zetheroo> sunson: no, I mean are you looking at what was being mentioned here ... rsync and !remaster
<ecolitan> just want to be safe
<llutz> ecolitan:  (rw,errors=remount-ro)  = "/ is mounted rw, but would be remounted ro in case of errors"
<zetheroo> sunson !remaster
<ecolitan> llutz: thats good news
<zetheroo> hmm
<zetheroo> why is that not working ...
<ecolitan> llutz: thanks for the advice
<llutz> !remaster | sunson
<ubottu> sunson: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<zetheroo> llutz: ah ok ... I see
<zetheroo> how do you fully remove the network proxy settings ...?
<andrei112> hi all
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: okay, still didn't work; any other ideas? i'm gonna rm -rf /home/username/Documents and then ln -s.
<zetheroo> I tried to get the system to connect to the Internet through Network Proxy and it was not working so I reverted back to the default settings and now I cannot install or upgrade anything
<zetheroo> for some reason the proxy settings are stuck in the system somewhere
<llutz> zetheroo: grep -i proxy /etc/apt
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: I'd backup before I do that though
<zetheroo> Synaptic says :  Could not resolve 'proxy'
<llutz> zetheroo: rgrep -i proxy /etc/apt/*
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: ther's nothing there
<p1oooop> and remember to set the owner of the directory
<AndyGraybeal> aah so the owner, tell me
<zetheroo> llutz: the second one?
<llutz> zetheroo: yes, sry
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: i have the group set properly
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: works.
<dole> does anypne know if i can burn an iso image with the cdburn utility from the ubuntu live?
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: you mean just having the group works ? (i'm sorry)
<rww> dole: Brasero? Yes, it can burn iso files.
<AndyGraybeal> because that's all i thought i needed was the group to be correct -- it's actually a shared Documents folder between two users.
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: I would assume... I don't mess with permissions much...
<AndyGraybeal> k thank you
<zetheroo> llutz: ok I did that and then sudo apt-get update and it's still not working ... Could not resolve proxy
<llutz> zetheroo: was there any output? that cmd won't fix anything
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: if it doesn't go ahead and set owner
<AndyGraybeal> ya, i'll try owner now
<AndyGraybeal> thanks
<zetheroo> llutz: no output
<lemignon58> slt
<llutz> zetheroo: "unset http_proxy  sudo apt-get update"
<abhi_nav> Hello!
<Avenegra> hello, i've been playing with an alternate bootloader (burg), and was also trying a newer kernel...i've now uninstalled both kernel and burg, got back to grub2 and it's all good, but the removed kernel still shows in the menu! :( i had it remove with --purge and checked /etc/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/grub.d/* ... there aren't references there to that kernel
<gerv> !seen jono
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<zetheroo> llutz: sudo: unset: command not found
<Avenegra> could be that it's still in the boot sector?
<rww> gerv: /msg nickserv info jono
<llutz> zetheroo: then try "http_proxy=''  sudo apt-get update"
<gerv> rww: Thanks.
<dole> rww, i don't think is named brasero..it just says cd/dvd creator and it is opened into nautilus
<gerv> His mail is bouncing.
<abhi_nav> jenkinbr: hey! thnx for you mail
<gerv> Does Aq hang out here?
<zetheroo> llutz: with the quotes?
<llutz> zetheroo: without outer-quotes =''   < two single '
<zetheroo> llutz: ok
<rww> dole: I guess there are two of them. Brasero (Applications -> Sound and Video) definitely can; I've never used the other one.
<dole> ahh. right
<dole> ty ty rww
<zetheroo> llutz: that worked! Thanks a heap
<rww> abhi_nav: Any particular reason you chose to memoserv me?
<llutz> zetheroo: so somewhere http_proxy is set...  "rgrep http_proxy ~/*"
<abhi_nav> rww: No! :) last nick was yours on my screen no other reason
<rww> abhi_nav: ah, okay. Probably a good idea to ask first next time :)
<rww> abhi_nav: but yes, I did get it
<abhi_nav> rww: yah sure!
<llutz> zetheroo: and  "rgrep http_proxy ~/.*"
<abhi_nav> rww: yah thnx
<abhi_nav> rww ( and sorry for disturbance!) :)
<zetheroo> llutz: searching ....
<lorenzosu> How can I install multiple fonts in one go?
<shaullx> i can't login to ubuntu, i got coffee spilled on my laptop keyboard so now 'shift' is always pressed so when i try to input my password instead of 1 it types !, is there anyway to disable the shift key? idk what to do :/
<p1oooop> lol
<p1oooop> shaullx: try another keyboard.
<shaullx> its a netbook
<abhi_nav> remove that shift key with screwdriver!
<p1oooop> ^^ ;)
<grandemahatma> hello. I'm looking for an application that allows you to show pdfs on a beamer while showing notes on your laptop.. anyonw could suggest me one?
<abhi_nav> ;)
<shaullx> i tried to remove the key btw
<shaullx> not helping
<p1oooop> grandemahatma: uhh... compiz?
<p1oooop> grandemahatma: I believe there's a feature that can allign it into a grid
<grandemahatma> p1oooop: ok, the idea would be that when I change page in the pdf, the corresponding notes are shown on the laptop
<brijithmac> can any one help me to configure Evolution to access me gmail account
<grandemahatma> you know something like MSoffice does with ppt..
<rww> shaullx: click the person-in-a-circle icon in the bottom right, click Use on-screen keyboard, use that.
<p1oooop> grandemahatma: ahh, I believe openoffice can convert PDF into .odf files and from there, I believe you can add notes onto each page
<grandemahatma> I'll have a look. thanks p1oooop
<abhi_nav> how many o on that plooooooop?
<p1oooop> abhi_nav: 4
<AndyGraybeal> if i'm on 8.10 and i do: apt-get dist-upgrade      .... will i go to 9.something?
<p1oooop> sorry, watching TV at the same time
 * abhi_nav is weak in maths!
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: I think 9.4
<AndyGraybeal> p1oooop: okay thankyou
<p1oooop> AndyGraybeal: and from there, to 9.10 if you dist upgrade again
<p1oooop> (I think )
<AndyGraybeal> aah okay interesting
<rww> AndyGraybeal: If you don't change your sources.list file, no.
<AndyGraybeal> yea, i don't want to move yet.. i'm afraid i'd hbreak everything
<AndyGraybeal> rww: aah please explain
<rww> AndyGraybeal: one second, there's a link that explains this nicely
<AndyGraybeal> thank you!
<p1oooop> oh yeah... :P forgot about the extra line..
<abhi_nav> how to pm a user using command from this text box?
<AndyGraybeal> i don't want to upgrade, i just want updated packages.. but when i do apt-get upgrade .. it says i have the latest ...
<Kamokow> How can I get auto-indents to work in gedit? I turned them on, restarted, chose C++ as the syntax to highlight, yet it still doesnt auto-indent :-/
<p1oooop> abhi_nav: what program you using?
<rww> AndyGraybeal: ttp://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html
<AndyGraybeal> thank you rww
<rww> AndyGraybeal: (sorry, throw a h at the start of that :)
<AndyGraybeal> yup
<p1oooop> abhi_nav: I believe its /pm (person)
<p1oooop> I might be wrong
<rww> AndyGraybeal: the concepts are really confusing, let me know if you have questions
<abhi_nav> ploooop:xchat
<abhi_nav> ploooop: ok
<rww> abhi_nav: /msg theirnicknamehere message goes here
<p1oooop> abhi_nav: /msg (person)
<abhi_nav> rww: plooop: ok
<abhi_nav> rww: plooop: it was the /msg nick. its working. thanx
<AndyGraybeal> rww:  thank you ... i think i'm just gonna stay away from it -  wish the repos for 8.10 had more up-to-date software :)
<dole> if i'm running the live ubuntu version from a cd, how csan i eject the cd in order to burn something on a blank cd?
<abhi_nav> sudo eject
<rww> AndyGraybeal: Probably a good idea :). Just so you know, though, 8.10 is only supported until this April, so I'd recommend upgrading before then.
<abhi_nav> (?)
<adri_> I cannot enable basic desktop effects in Ubuntu. It searches for available drivers for a while and then fails. I did install the proprietary FGLRX drivers, but Ubuntu says they are "enabled but not in use" -- I have an ATI mobility radeon 3650.
<abhi_nav> dole: creat bootable usb  from that live cd. boot from that usb and then write cd
<rww> dole: You don't. You need to either 1) have two CD drives or 2) make a LiveUSB stick and boot from it.
<dole> abhi_nav: it says that cdrom is busy and can't be unmounted
<abhi_nav> dole: creat bootable usb  from that live cd. boot from that usb and then write cd
<pjmtlg> adri : you tried aticonfig __initial -f  ?
<dole> aha, ty guys :)
<pjmtlg> --initial
<zetheroo> llutz: still has not found anything
<rww> The LiveCD contains a program for making LiveUSBs, and you can make a LiveUSB from the currently-running CD I believe, so that's nice and easy.
<s7> hello, can someone help me sort out this: fetchmail: no mailservers have been specified
<erUSUL> s7: did you actually specified a mailserver (via configuration file or comman line)?
<s7> no i never and am wondering how to do that
<safatb> HI EVERYBODY FROM TURKEY
<erUSUL> s7: why you need to use fetchmail? why not use a integrated mal client like evolution or thunderbird ?
<erUSUL> safatb: hi; wellcome to ubuntu. drop the caps please
<s7> cool, i can try evolution
<JonathanEllis> Anyone know how to stop gmail indenting quoted text in a reply?
<safatb> ok man
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: dont think that has something todo with ubuntu
<dole> why i can't see the content of Documents and Settings of a windows 7 from Ubuntu?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<safatb> Is there anyone from TurkeY?
<safatb> Türk var mı?
<dole> how can i see how is named each partition...sda...??
<psycho_oreos> mount
<raddy> Our guys installed CentOS 5.4 after installing ubuntu 9.1x
<raddy> Because it uses ext4, grub and centos didn't detect that.
<raddy> I am finding very difficult to resolve the issue.
<safatb> ok byee
<raddy> Grub was able to mount the drive.
<psycho_oreos> raddy, you should have installed centos first before ubuntu
<faileas> raddy: centos tends to have slightly older stuff. i thought ext4 was backwards compatable, though. maybe reinstall grub2 the way you would should grub be overwritten by windows?
 * faileas wonders why someone would dualboot server OSes
<raddy> But it says invalid folder when pointing the kernel image.
<erUSUL> !tk
<Leoneof> hi, have very simple script to run "sudo pon dsl-provider", but it is ask for root Password, how to run without password?
<erUSUL> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<faileas> erUSUL: he left
<Leoneof> :/
<erUSUL> faileas: ok; ty
<wolf> hi to all
<wolf> i need help
<wolf> i can't install
<wolf> amsn
<wolf> for xubuntu
<erUSUL> !ask | wolf
<FloodBot2> wolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> wolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<p1oooop> wolf: try pidgin?
<Guest27404> hi
<Guest27404> i'm trying to install
<Guest27404> amsn for xubuntu
<faileas> wolf: what error?
<Guest27404> but when i insert the code in the shell
<Guest27404> xubuntu says that amsn package is not available
<Guest27404> how can i solve it'
<Guest27404> ?
<kolby> Leoneof, It sounds like something that inherently requires escalated user rights.
<psycho_oreos> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.1~debian-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 880 kB
<psycho_oreos> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<raddy> I'll come back here after noting down the exact error.
<kolby> Leoneof, you can use 'gksudo' to prompt the user for a password
<Guest27404> so what i have to do'
<Guest27404> ?
<Leoneof> kolby: yes?
<psycho_oreos> Guest27404, enable universe repository and install amsn from there
<Guest27404> how can i enable universe repository?
<Guest27404> sorry i'm a novice
<psycho_oreos> !universe | Guest27404
<ubottu> Guest27404: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<psycho_oreos> read those
<kolby> Leoneof, unless there's some way to pipe the password to 'sudo'
<Leoneof> kolby: how about changing attributes in pon file?
<psycho_oreos> you could add that application into sudoers file specifying nopasswd, so when you run sudo with that application it won't ask you for password
<Kunalagon> hello, I booted latest ubutnu, and try to do something in live mode, but almost every program crashes, nautilus just disapper, openoffice, starts and before it loads document, say CRASH, gnome panel..disapiar...
<psycho_oreos> Kunalagon, how much RAM do you have in that computer?
<Kunalagon> psycho_oreos: 4 GB
<psycho_oreos> Kunalagon, weird, might be a bad burn
<Kunalagon> psycho_oreos: some Intel i5 750...
<Kunalagon> I booted from USB, I made usb live disk using unetbootin tool
<psycho_oreos> 9.10?
<Kunalagon> psycho_oreos: do you think, that should not happend? not even PC is too new ?
<Kunalagon> 9.10, yes
<psycho_oreos> well heck the iso could fail md5sum too prior to using unetbootin I suppose lol
<psycho_oreos> Kunalagon, it shouldn't happen I think, you got i386 right?
<psycho_oreos> or i686
<SenoynaUser> who knows installing manually pdt on aptana studio ?
<Kunalagon> hm, hm, hm psycho_oreos
<SenoynaUser> who knows installing manually pdt on aptana studio ?
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | SenoynaUser
<ubottu> SenoynaUser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ciccio_> ciao
<Kunalagon> psycho_oreos: I am not sure, it is intel, should be, i686
<Maleko> how do you specify multiple -iname patterns in Find? AND symbol or something
<psycho_oreos> Kunalagon, you're not sure of which iso image you downloaded and used unetbootin on?
<Kunalagon> oh, no, no, I am sure
<Kunalagon> it is 686
<qebab> Hi. My wireless network seems to arbitrarily stop working after anything between 15 minutes and 30 minutes of connectivity after upgrading from 9.4 to 9.10. lshw -C network lists the card as PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection, it doesn't show any line with configuration: ... in it. I stay connected to the wireless, but I seem to have an immense packetloss or loss of signal. The card works fine in my dualbooted windows. Any idea of what I sho
<Kunalagon> (I think :)
<psycho_oreos> Kunalagon, hmm hard to say, I was thinking of the rarest possibility, missing CPU flags or bad USB lol
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question: how can I force Twinview to use a specific resolution for both display? (there are identical) ?
<qebab> This is absurd. I haven't observed the problem at all while I've been researching how to fix it the last hour. Maybe it got scared. :-)
<Guest27404> sorry there's another problem
<Guest27404> with xubuntu i try to
<Guest27404> open a shell
<Guest27404> but i can't install anything
<Guest27404> using the code in the window sudo...
<myrtti> Guest27404: so how are you actually doing it?
<qebab> Not to be annoying or anything, but I work in tech support and that kind of feedback is difficult for us to handle - it's not very clear what you're trying to do, why you're trying to do it, and how you're observing the error. :-)
<Guest27404> sorry i tell you more
<ubuntu> hello :)
<Guest27404> i'm tryng to open a shell
<Guest27404> pressing ctrl + f1
<ubuntu> :)
<Guest27404> and i login in my screen
<Guest27404> and then i press the code fpr amsn
<myrtti> ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-f1?
<Guest27404> ctrl alt f1
<Guest27404> sorry
<Guest27404> i'm a noob
<ubuntu> who knows how many  rams need to use xubuntu ?
<myrtti> Guest27404: you are aware xubuntu has terminal apps that you can launch within the graphical interface?
<Guest27404> yes i'm sure
<Guest27404> previously i installed xubuntu
<Guest27404> and amsn
<myrtti> Guest27404: and you type in "sudo aptitude install amsn"?
<Guest27404> i've installed in this way
<myrtti> Guest27404: so which part fails?
<ubuntu> 192 mb is enough ?
<Guest27404> so the shell says yhat can't find amsn package
<Guest27404> but i think the code that i put was correct
<strange> is there a commandline command to see what packages i have installed since my box was fully installed?
<myrtti> Guest27404: if you go to applications - system - software sources, is the community maintained Open Source software (universe) box ticked?
<pityonline> Hi there! I got a problem with my linksys router, can anybody do me some favor?
<meco> Can someone help me with the clock? Even though I have set it to automatically synchronize with Internet time servers, it's one hour off.
<Guest27404> so i do the command
<Guest27404> sudo aptitude install amsn
<ubuntu> I can't open firefox, what I should do?
<Guest27404> and says that can't find package amsn
<Guest27404> i can install amsn in another way
<Guest27404> without shell??
<myrtti> Guest27404: yes
<Guest27404> how?
<pityonline> Hi there! I got a problem with my linksys router, can anybody do me some favor?
<myrtti> Guest27404: applications - add/remove
<flodine> can someone tell me why ubuntu 9.10 keeps locking up on me?
<minus007> I want to learn about the Ubuntu System structure.. For example, in Windows we have a setup file which installs software. However, in Ubuntu, this is different. A program can have several dependencies. And when I compile from souce, configure.sh halts at each dependency. Why doesn't the dependent library get installed automatically?
<meco> ubuntu: Can you click the Firefox icon?
<Guest27404> and then?
<myrtti> minus007: how would it know what dependencies it's lacking, if you're compiling from source?
<myrtti> Guest27404: search for it, install
<minus007> It shows the dependent library
<minus007> And I have to download the source and install that library
<Guest27404> the system are refreshing the screen with an update
<pityonline> Hi there! I got a problem with my linksys router, can anybody do me some favor?
<myrtti> !repeat | pityonline
<ubottu> pityonline: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<flodine> can someone tell me why ubuntu 9.10 keeps locking up on me?but if i run lucid i have no problems
<Guest27404> but can't modify the udpdate
<pityonline> i set the web port of the router 80 to 22, now i cannot manage it on website.
<minus007> myritti: Where can I learn the structure of Ubuntu?
<Guest27404> myrrti i'm trying pingdin
<Guest27404> is it similar to msn?
<psycho_oreos> somewhat
<iflema> minus007 https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Wubuntu> Hi, i'm using Karmic 9.10 and have a Microdia TwinkleCam USB camera that i can't seem to get to function properly. Can anyone assist me with this problem?
<sean> hello!
<principale> cant load videos
<zvacet> !hi | sean
<ubottu> sean: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> !webcam | Wubuntu
<ubottu> Wubuntu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pookey> hi all - I have a multi-monitor setup, but maximising windows spans multiple screens. I  have a 4 head card, and it seems they are operating in pairs... I'm not sure what to google for - is there a way of defining where monitors start/end ?
<ja660k> what is the difference between BOURNE script and a BASH script?
<indus> chrome always crashes
<l3ns> hi everyone.
<vasan> i have an error while booting grub error 5
<vasan> how to solve?
<dheeraj> indus:what error it shows?
<aTsgR> hey any1 using apache on ubuntu server?
<usuario_> ola
<iflema> vasan how big is the hardrive? how old is the computer?
<usuario_> k tal?¿
<usuario_> ahh hello haow are you?¿
<indus> dheeraj, its just beta so many pages crash or freeze
<indus> dheeraj, never mind
<dheeraj> indus:if u r ok with it...
<hystreni> i cant find my AMSN history, iits empty in the folder, and it dont save my Wbcam history either...
<bananoneforever> ciao
<bananoneforever> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<indus> dheeraj, ya how do you find chrome?
<bananoneforever> fuckkkkkkkk
<indus> dheeraj, it says AW SNAP! quite often doesnt it
<dheeraj> indus,i find it really good except for some plugins not avilable
<dheeraj> indus,i have seen that but it crashes rarely
<hystreni> can some1 help me?
 * frankS2 helps some1
<dheeraj> indus,do u use any firewall?
<indus> dheeraj, in ubuntu? no i have a router with hardwrae firewall isnt that enough
<indus> dheeraj, i mean the isp one
<dheeraj> indus,in ubuntu..any software firewall installed?
<dheeraj> indus,i guess u use windows....am i right?
<Draggin> Good afternoon... Can anyone point me in the right direction... How do I install certain applications only for certain users on a multi-user Ubuntu system?
<becker_11> I have a ubuntu karmic with everything gnome uninstalled and xfce desktop added is there a way to install gnome without getting every app thats included??
<indus> dheeraj, no i use ubuntu
<indus> thats why iam here
<iceroot> becker_11: sudo apt-get install gnome
<iceroot> becker_11: instead of ubuntu-desktop
<becker_11> iceroot: thankyou
<archboxman> what its all linux there might be few different sets that all... Linux is linux.. Have to say ubuntu is leading the way, bit different... :)
<archboxman> If you understand how to use cli then your 95% good to go in linux ...
<indus> so do any one of you here use a firewall?
<iceroot> archboxman: linux is a kernel and not bash
<iceroot> !anyone | indus
<ubottu> indus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<indus> iceroot, ?
<archboxman> iceroot: well thats odd I thought it was an OS???
<indus> so question is, how is my system protected from the crazyh internet world
<becker_11> iceroot: gave it a shot but too many things were dependent and not going to be installed it said so I had to go for the ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> indus: with up to date packages
<iceroot> indus: ports are only opened if a program is started
<indus> iceroot, that doesnt hide your ip
<becker_11> archboxman: linux is the kernel developed by linux torvalds Gnu/Linux is the operating system
<indus> are you telling me, a person cant enter my system if a program is not running? sorry i find it hard to believe
<ndlovu> if I'm in /home/user, and I want to tar folder myfiles, how would I tell it to only preserve the myfiles directory in the tar archive?
<becker_11> archboxman: gnu.org
<faileas> indus: unless you're running servers, it isn't entirely necessary. ubuntu does come with ufw, though, should you need an easy way to set up a firewall
<archboxman> becker_11: funny I thought the idea was freedom to use programs.....
<Kenjiro> good morning
<iceroot> indus: if you think a firewall is for hiding an ip you are very very wrong
<DaemonFC> indus, I always have a firewall in place simply because a port scanner would get a reply from the system otherwise, even if there are no open ports
<becker_11> archboxman: in regards to what sorry
<iceroot> indus: maybe read something about networking
<archboxman> Seeing how that was the main compliant ... why isn't it free
<ndlovu> tar -c --strip-components 2 /home/user/myfiles ?
<DaemonFC> I don't want them knowing my system is there, a firewall stops my machine from replying
<Kenjiro> guys, I am fairly new to Ubuntu. I would like to know where I can check the './configure' options I need to compile openldap (an old version) so it will be in conformity with ubuntu standards
<becker_11> indus: that would be a proxy more so than a firewall
<indus> so a firewall doesnt hide an ip? what exactly does it do then
<motaka2> where can i find repositories concerning php5.3 for ubuntu 8.3
<iceroot> indus: controlling the traffic
<indus> iceroot, iam pretty much wrong yes thats why i ask here
<iceroot> indus: man iptable
<DaemonFC> the fact that the system replies "port is closed" is already far too much, because now they know there is a system there
<becker_11> indus: stops packets from entering your system while letting allowed packets in and out
<iceroot> indus: there you will find what a firewall is/can do
<DaemonFC> firewall is not going to hurt anything, I just turn it on and set it to deny unsolicited traffic
<indus> well, most tutorials say no need of it in ubuntu but ..
<archboxman> iceroot: security is the idea of combining standards to make your computer safe from the router down to the computer...
<iceroot> indus: you dont need a firewall
<indus> someone here can send a port scan request
<becker_11> DaemonFC: that's it start firewall create first rule block all inbound :-)
<iceroot> indus: ip?
<Wubuntu> Is there a suitable driver for my webcam (Microdia webcam:Vender ID 0c45:600d Microdia TwinkleCam USB camera)?
<DaemonFC> indus, I respectfully disagree with those tutorials then
<indus> and what if firefox is running, wouldnt the scanner know that port 80 is open
<iceroot> indus: firefox is not a webserver so why should port 80 be opened?
<l3ns> i just downloaded tcptrack. but it only tracks traffic in this machine only. not on every machine that is connected to this network.. is there other tools available in ubuntu that does this?
<iceroot> indus: please read some network-basics
<becker_11> indus: www.grc.com go check out sheilds up it's a port tester and very very good at explaining what you are looking for
<indus> iceroot, i thojught a web browser listen s on port 80
<iceroot> indus: and why should firefox open port 80 on your client?
<becker_11> indus: grc.com also has forums I learnt an incredible amount from that site and forum
<archboxman> indus: remember the more security you put up... the different the effect will be...
<rww> indus: Web *servers* listen on port 80. Web *browsers* don't.
<indus> rww, hello , thanks
<DaemonFC> indus, sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw default deny and never worry about it again, good for most desktop users
<iceroot> indus: again, you dont need a firewall on your system
<indus> rww, so i ask again, when firefox is running, it doesnt open port 80?i saw that in preferences too
<iceroot> indus: nmap -p 80 localhost    while firefox is running
<DaemonFC> iceroot, If it won't hurt anything but it will stop port scanners from knowing there is a machine at that address, where is the harm?
<becker_11> indus: it uses port 80 to get http traffic but it doesn't open it or listen on it
<iceroot> DaemonFC: a virusscanner on linux can make your system also safer....
<rww> DaemonFC: deny is the ufw default now, so it's even easier than that :)
<indus> becker_11, could you tell me a little what means to get http traffic
<becker_11> indus: a browser also uses port 443 and possibly 21
<DaemonFC> iceroot, I wouldn't go as far as a virus scanner until there actually are viruses out there, but iptables settings don't slow a PC down
<DaemonFC> or get confused and delete pieces of the OS :)
<archboxman> indus: this is a subject that takes you to learn your system... There is no way for anyone in here to say a piece of hardware is not opening a port you need to look at your system...
<rww> "sudo ufw enable" and you're done :)
<DaemonFC> virus scanners do that to Windows users in a comedy of errors :)
<vasan> iflema: 160 GB harddrive one year old
<iceroot> DaemonFC: but there is no reason for a firewall
<iceroot> DaemonFC: unless you want some routing
<indus> well,in my router my firewall is enabled. what is that for?
<adri_> I cannot use alt to type additional characters on Ubuntu 9.10. I checked xev and I don't get a KeyPress/KeyRelease event when I press any of the alt keys, only a KeyMapNotify.
<iceroot> indus: its getting offtopic
<ndlovu> is there not some way to tell tar to ignore all directories above the current directory?
<indus> it is?
<DaemonFC> iceroot, There's some reason to turn it on, it provides some protection at no overhead and very low risk of interfering with anything legit
<iceroot> indus: of course
<DaemonFC> That's kind of how I view it
<Zus> is anyone having issue with volume  in firefox on youtube?  dont hear anything...(my rythmbox and system does fine)
<DaemonFC> I also have all apparmor policies installed and enforced
<abhi_nav_> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vasan> I got grub 5 error... how to solve this???
<motaka2> can anyone help me figuring out for having native ttf configured on my php what should package should i download ?
<abhi_nav_> whats the exact purpose and target audience of xfce?
<DaemonFC> abhi_nav_, Stripped down desktop for old PCs mainly I believe is the target audience
<archboxman> indus: I told you already hardware is different and everyones setup is different .... You need to look up basic setups... I could buy a Cisco router that has firewall, Webserver and a server built in one does this make it good perhaps ,but it is all how you use security...
<becker_11> abhi_nav_: xfce is for systems that are slightly older than the latest and greatest and for users that don't want alot of overhead on their systems
<indus> because, i remember using zonealarm in windows, so was wondering about ubuntu
<becker_11> abhi_nav_: I like xfce because it is lighter than gnome and runs faster on my system
<abhi_nav_> DaemonFC: & becker_11: ok should i install it on my ubuntu to get more speed and performance? I now have gnome
<indus> and zonealarm keeps saying this attempt blvocked etc even though i dont run anhy web servers
<iceroot> indus: for what you need a firewall?
<DaemonFC> indus, Totally different thing. ufw is just a way to set iptables, which is built into the kernel.
<Kenjiro> I would like to know where I can check the './configure' options I need to compile openldap-2.3.30 (an old version) so it will be in conformity with ubuntu standards
<iceroot> indus: sorry but you even dont know what firefox is doing when surfing
<becker_11> abhi_nav_: sure
<DaemonFC> Zonealarm is an entire filtering engine full of bloat sitting in userspece and tapped into your TCP/IP stack
<abhi_nav_> DaemonFC: & becker_11: ok thnx
<indus> iceroot, thats what iam asking whether i need it or not, iam not running anything
<indus> iceroot, i dont like your tone btw
<DaemonFC> indus, Zonealarm is a resource sapper like most Windows security software, ufw jsut writes iptables settings and has almost no overhead
<Stargaze> folx my gpg --clearsign won't work
<Stargaze> hints & tips pls? :)
<archboxman> iceroot: that was not nice give him a break :)
<iceroot> indus: you dont need a firewall on a linux-desktop-pc    maybe you need a firewall if you are using vpn at home to your company and want protect others from the lan to go through the vpn tunnel
<morena> Olaa
<indus> anyways, i dont have any more questions, ill google it
<morena> alguieen k able español?
<rww> ubottu: es | morena
<ubottu> morena: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav_> assume a condition where, anyhow my host ubuntu is unable to connect to internet by any menas. then will my clean installation of guest ubuntu on vm wll connect to internet? (assume that no hardware prob. every hardware is in ok condition)
<iceroot> indus: maybe you want something like a router/nat
<indus> iceroot, i have a router given by my isp, which has firewall enabled in it anyways
<viliny_> indus, not beating around the bush - firestarter seems like the program you want
<archboxman> indus: just keep in mind this can be complex... you need to take inventory of all the hardware and its abilities, but you need to start at basics of security...
<indus> iceroot, anyway thanks , ill read more about this somewhere else
<DaemonFC> on Windows machines, I just leave the built in "firewall" going because third party software makes the system die a slow and horrible death, but everything in Linux is just a pretty iptables frontend
<iceroot> indus: ok
<viliny_> indus, altough not really necessary for ordinary use
<abhi_nav_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Stargaze> gpg --clearsign turns .pgp into .pgp.asc but I need to decrypt that too
<becker_11> DaemonFC: windows firewall? ugghh!
<indus> once i setup a webserver using apache and with no security at all , i had no idea what i was doing
<hatten_> how do I change font in the virtual terminals? I cannot see ╔ or ═ signs
<DaemonFC> becker_11, Better than nothing. I've yet to see evidence that Zonealarm does better. :)
<indus> i wanted someone to acess a location on my system
<abhi_nav_> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<iceroot> indus: what security you want from a firewall when using apache? blocking port 80?
<becker_11> DaemonFC: I always used kerio I got to write each and every rule and inspect all the logs
<indus> never mind
<indus> ill read more
<iceroot> indus: then why using apache?
<becker_11> DaemonFC: and it was free
<indus> iceroot,its a web server no?so i setup it on my system\
<iceroot> indus: only for lan or also for wan?
<ja2> Hi, A question about  the Evolution email client. I wonder how to run/apply the filter rules on my Inbox? Making filter is no problem. But I got 1700 msgs that I want to sort into different folders.
<DaemonFC> becker_11, You have to watch out with free firewalls on Windows cause some of them will break things to where you need to re-install Windows. Comodo likes to do that. Poor Windows users.
<indus> iceroot, then i setup a static ip and gave ip address to my friend who could access my system
<becker_11> indus: I can connect to your system using SSH over port 22 I don't need apache
<indus> hmm
<becker_11> DaemonFC: yeah I am happy to have left that behind
<iceroot> indus: and then?
<indus> iceroot, so was like a web address so type url and reach my system
<indus> iceroot, that dyndns thing
<indus> just for fun i did it
<becker_11> indus: sounds like SSH to me
<iceroot> indus: and only your friend should reach apache?
<indus> iceroot, no anyone
<iceroot> indus: then why need a firewall????
<indus> iceroot, :)
<abhi_nav_> assume a condition where, anyhow my host ubuntu is unable to connect to internet by any menas. then will my clean installation of guest ubuntu on vm wll connect to internet? (assume that no hardware prob. every hardware is in ok condition)
<iceroot> indus: to block port 80 to the world?
<becker_11> indus I was chatting in irc from my g/f house using ssh to reach my machine and run the irc program on it
<DaemonFC> indus, Security software with no overhead that doesn't kill anything is always welcome, to me
<indus> iceroot, ok ill rephrase my questions tomorrow
<iceroot> indus: ok
<indus> iceroot, thanks
<Pici> indus: Unlike Windows computers, linux/Ubuntu does not have any ports open by default that you need to block outsiders from connecting to, thus no need for firewall rules.
<becker_11> iceroot: maybe he is scared all the other ports he hasn't opened need a firewall
<indus> iceroot, but like you and many mentioned, having a static ip warrants a firewall?or setting up a web server warrants one?
<DaemonFC> indus, and I really don't care if the attacker is "theoretical" because if there's one out there, I'd rather not be the one pwned
 * abhi_nav_ waiting for response
<indus> !patience | abhi_nav_
<ubottu> abhi_nav_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> becker_11: i would be more scared about bad ssh passwords instead of other ports
<rww> abhi_nav_: no, it won't
 * abhi_nav_ ....
<iceroot> becker_11: or a bad apache-conf with the php-mail-function
<abhi_nav_> rww: & indus: ok thnx
<rww> abhi_nav_: VM guests rely on the host for an internet connection.
<becker_11> iceroot: yeah true I strengthened mine when I installed ssh it's now 15 chars, symbols etc very strong
<abhi_nav_> rww: hmmm
<DaemonFC> Personally I'm glad Ubuntu went with AppArmor and not SELinux (Though Tomoyo is nice too), as SELinux even with targeted likes to kill random things including the networkmanager applet, Windows programs in Wine, etc.
<archboxman> indus: your getting confused... first off If you run a web server it is usually a seperate computer only with content driven for internet ... Your home computer seeing files is driven for accessing data on that computer ... No need to run apache to see home computer files... web server is for hosting websites... yes can a webserver give you access to computer files ... what your doing is a bag opening up a bag of tricks... not set
<alid> How can I restart sound?
<becker_11> iceroot: it must be good I hate typing it
<DaemonFC> AppArmor is very unobtrusive and easy to use
<indus> i know archboxman
<indus> archboxman, experimenting
<DaemonFC> SELinux also likes to eat Tomboy sometimes :)
<becker_11> indus: find a forum and read up before you go installing stuff
<archboxman> well I suggest you understand coperate setups of server and client computer...
<DaemonFC> I'd call SELinux the kite eating tree of the Linux world
<becker_11> indus: try grc.com, computercops, majorgeeks etc all excellent forumns
<indus> ok thanks
<indus> but no problem, my system is useless data anyway
<becker_11> anyway I need to reboot
<indus> so a firewall blocks acess to ports in the system is that correct? or iam still wrong
<indus> unauthorised i mean
<DaemonFC> indus, blocks unsolicited inbound traffic, yes
<indus> aauuhmmm kk
<archboxman> indus: my home systems are.... just that useless.. mine is for entertianment not selling products or giving advice.... Gaming and Watching movies and pay bills...
<Zus> is anyone having issue with volume  in firefox on youtube?  dont hear anything...(my rythmbox and system does fine)
<DaemonFC> indus, Most routers have an iptables firewall loaded and running anyway, but you can turn ufw one, it won't harm anything
<archboxman> Zus: everything is fine sound works great
<abhi_nav_> how to change ubuntu splash screen? (i mean that screen when we start computer and ubuntu is writter and under the work ubuntu one one go on increasing.....) Note: dont laugh
<Zus> thanks i cant figure why everything is cool on my end till i got to youtube.
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: I usually turn it off to see what is booting in case of troubles...
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: ok tell me how to turn it off. atleast i know that much
<abhi_nav_> will*
<Master1> witam, jak sprawdzic w postfix jacy sa userzy, jestem zalogowany jako admin
<Pici> !pl | Master1
<ubottu> Master1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Master1> w "help" nie widze wskazowkki
<archboxman> sysv-rc-conf and select to stop run process
<Master1> przepraszam nie ten kanal
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: this is dangerous and adviced.... want that to be clear
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: this is dangerous and not adviced.... want that to be clear
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: why it is dangerous?
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: wll i be able to enable it later on?
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: Wait till Lucid lynx the boot time is around 15 seconds or less
<adri_> Hi, my alt keys aren't working -- similar to the following link, except that the fix offered there does not work for me : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/226676
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: actually i dont want do disable it. i am planning to install kde and/or xfce. so after that kde will change my ubuntu splash screen to kubuntu. there i want to change it back to ubuntu.
<sisif> Hello. Small issue with hardware acceleration on nvidia GPU. The thing is like this: in xorg.conf it`s specifed Load "glx", and in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I do have LoadModule "glx". But somehow, glxinfo shows me "none". Any idea on I might have done wrong or what there is to be done next? Thanks
<tim_______> help!!!!!
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: palying around with sysv-rc-conf and you change the wrong item add the system wont boot... it is dangerous unless you read up on boot configuration
<tim_______> i need urgent help
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: no i dont want to disable it. i want to change it. just read my above post
<abhi_nav_> please
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: or do you know a way by which i wll be able to install kde and/or xfce but keep splash screen of ubuntu only. the splash screen should not change to kubuntu or xubuntu
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: well you need to google changing kde splash screen and seek advise from a kde user... sorry love gnome and fluxbox... :)
<motaka2> where can i find the package freetype.h for ubuntu 8?
<motaka2> why no one answers me?
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: i also like gnome. thats why i want to change kubuntu splash screen to ubuntu!!!
<tim_______> my aptop fails occasionally when i try to shut down the shut down pop up has nothing in it when i shut down and restart the system ubuntu fails to boot up and tells me there a shell script has failed press ctrl d to terminate and retry i do that and it keeps going in a loop
 * abhi_nav_ feels the same as that of motaka2............sometimes............ :) ;)
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: splash screen don't change... just add kubuntu or reinsall the system make sure to back up important files burn to dvd or cdrw
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: but what if i want to change splash screen? linux is about freedome naa?
<tim_______> Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my laptop fails occasionally when i try to shut down the shut down pop up has nothing in it when i shut down and restart the system ubuntu fails to boot up and tells me there a shell script has failed press ctrl d to terminate and retry i do that and it keeps going in a loop
<archboxman> abhi_nav_: No one here wants to berar of bad news so backup the important files first before you play with any of these ideas you have or you may take a trip down using livecd to recover the system...
<abhi_nav_> :)
<abhi_nav_> archboxman: ok sure thnx :) :) :)
<archboxman> just look up how to boot ubuntu faster... that should be enough to get you started..
<tim_______> oooo fuck you all self son of a bitches
 * abhi_nav ?
<archboxman> tim______ lol, everyone wants a quick fix , your playing with the kernel be advised this could cause the system to break... lol have a friend running beta of Lucid Lynx and can boot in 8 seconds
<myrtti> archboxman: too late
<archboxman> myrtti: funny watching so many newbies trying to crash the system.... for some minor problem.... lol
<madPJKfan> is there an openoffice channel?
<abhi_nav> archboxman:
<archboxman> abhi_nav: yes
<iceroot> madPJKfan: #openoffice
<faileas> er, lucid lynx is not out into beta yet right?
<archboxman> abhi_nav: I can get link for you to read in ubuntu forums
<kolobolos> part
<madPJKfan> cheers
<abhi_nav> archboxman: :)
<CrAzE124> Does anyone here work with nessus?  I'm struggling to get the client running. It keeps telling me the following: "The remote host does not seem to be a Nessus server (Or an SSL error occured)"... Any tips?
<madPJKfan> iceroot: cheers - I am the only user
<iceroot> madPJKfan: then it was #openoffice.org
<madPJKfan> cheers again
<abhi_nav> cheers for what?
<madPJKfan> will try here too, cos I think it could be Java or something
<archboxman> abhi_nav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307450
<madPJKfan> everytime I arc up the help system in OpenOffice 3.1 on karmic, CPU goes 100% and it takes forever to serve the answer
<abhi_nav> archboxman: ok I am reading it now. thnx for the link.
<abhi_nav> :)
<archboxman> good luck its not as easy as it sounds :)
<abhi_nav> yah sure
<abhi_nav> :)
<mylisto2> hey all
<mylisto2> Has anyone been having issues with the latest flash update?
<ELI_xu_MORENILLA> ola
<ELI_xu_MORENILLA> komo estais alguien kiere ablar c mifgooo ok
<ELI_xu_MORENILLA> olaaa
<tommis> ELI_xu_MORENILLA, english only
<nibbler> !es  | ELI_xu_MORENILLA
<ubottu> ELI_xu_MORENILLA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hugowch> hola
<mylisto2> tommis: how can you say english only?
<mylisto2> oh wait, my bad..
<mylisto2> didn't know they had a spanish version
<tommis> mylisto2, wtf
<tasslehoff> MySQL 5.1 has failed to install for some time on my system now. How do I force it in? I tried killing a bunch of mysql-processes, but that didn't do it
<tommis> whell nay you know
<archboxman> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<archboxman> mylisto2: that is how you take care of spanish speaking people...
<kangarooo> firefox slider on right is 1px away from screen right side so with mouse its very frustrating to use firefox. can this be modified?
<mylisto2> Has anyone been having issues with the latest flash update?
<indus> mylisto2, which update
<mylisto2> indus, I think its a recent update..
<mylisto2> not quite sure
<indus> whats an alternative to flash
<indus> mylisto2, what issue you haveing
<hamza> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without using a live cd?
<mylisto2> indus: youtube seems to buffering weird..
<mylisto2> will play for like 10-15 seconds
<mylisto2> then it stops...
<happosade> hamza: how about USB-stick?
<happosade> unetbootin
<indus> mylisto2, maybe its a temporary issue
<mylisto2> looks like the whole think it buffering, but I cna't play it all
<hamza> ya i dont have a usb at the moment, and the cd i have i think is scratched.  i could be patient, but just wondering if it was possible to have the system start from scratch without using a live cd
<archboxman> indus: it doesn't matter if you change the splash screen it only excepts images to a certian format which is very small... the computer is loading the kernel no time to load a 2 mb picture with full detail...
<indus> archboxman, wrong nick :)
<archboxman> indus: sorry
<archboxman> indus: how sorry your taking about flash, there changing youtube format to html5 I believe... just the internet needs to change..
<indus> archboxman, ?
<indus> archboxman, i didnt get you
<archboxman> indus: your taking about flash yes...
<cowok_baek> hy
<indus> yes iam asking about an alternative to flash, other than html 5
<indus> but bad news is firefox wont play youtube html 5 most videos
<iceroot> indus: gnash
<archboxman> indus: the internet is using flash for some effect or media content ... You would have to change every server out there to use a new format... unless this is for personel use...
<iceroot> indus: working on youtube
<johnm> rename u904 purple_fb
<johnm> save
<indus> iceroot, i also use swfdec ,but both these are for playing  aflash video, my question is, what other format can be used to add video to a site
<indus> aah wmv i guess
<indus> any other ideas?
<iceroot> indus: and this is ubuntu-related?
<indus> some of it is
<napster> Can anyone help me to use dmesg? :)
<faileas> indus: it breaks down to 'do i want my users to have to install a plugin or not'
<nibbler> napster, its easy, just type dmesg
<iceroot> napster: what is the problem with dmesg?
<archboxman> napster: ??? what
<indus> napster, also to check last few messages , type dmesg | tail
<napster> nibbler, I mean, can I use dmesg to wait for me to plugin a device?
<napster> indus, ^^
<indus> napster, i replied before you asked :D
<nibbler> napster, watch "dmesg  | tail"
<archboxman> napster: lol wow ... what a hook message you got... lol
<napster> indus, nibbler archboxman iceroot Thanks mates... LOL :D
<visof> hello , is there anyone using Ruby and Ruby on rails under ubuntu ?
<indus> napster, also i believe you can further enhanbce the tail with hmm -10
<indus> wait
<indus> someone fill that in for me
<kilelme> hi
<napster> indus, :)
<kilelme> i have problem with wireless on acer aspire 3630.. i  use kernel 2.6.31-19-generic
<kilelme> my wireless not work
<frogzoo> why do the ethernet interfaces on koala lose their IP addresses when the link drops? it's deucedly annoying...
<goldensun> hi
<goldensun> I'va a problem with my Ubuntu, can anybody help me? :)
<indus> napster, look look dmesg | tail -100
<indus> :P
<archboxman> indus: I dont understand why anyone would want the kernel boot up to wait for device ... this is the exact oppsite of udev and identify a dev when plugged in for hot swap...
<indus> archboxman, hey!wrong nick again !
<indus> napster, sorry that didnt work
<napster> indus, But there is some command that make dmesg to be in a loop to print what ever is happening... :)
<indus> napster, ah works , dmesg | tail -100
<hamza> well my problem is for some reason none of my system drives are showing anymore.  maybe its a gnome problem is there a way to reinstall gnome?
<indus> napster, you would like a looped dmesg sir? ok
<archboxman> hamza: loss data , backup data..
<hamza> archboxman: what? i dont have a live cd with me or a usb at the moment, so i was wondering if i could make it start fresh without either
<indus> !udev
<archboxman> hamza: internet connection you can reinstall
<indus> napster, maybe syslogd is better for you
<napster> indus, I mean just like a probing program :)
<napster> indus, ok, will try and update you soon ;)
<indus> napster, dont know this one
<hamza> archboxman: how
<napster> indus, ?
<archboxman> hamza: hold on get u the info
<sanguisdex> so I recently had to resize the partitions on my drive and ever since when coming out of suspend I have this persistent process running that I can not kill (even with su) kalled kswapd0. is there a way to fix this?
<goldensun> anybody can help me please?
<indus> napster, what exactly do you want to do
<napster> indus, Can I PM?
<indus> goldensun, ping !
<indus> no PM's
<erUSUL> sanguisdex: kswapd0 is allways running in all linux systems.
<napster> indus, Then Its hard to ask you the question :(
<indus> napster, ok
<indus> napster, pm
<indus> goldensun, what is the question please ask
<nibbler> !anyone | goldensun
<ubottu> goldensun: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> sanguisdex: is the kernel trhead that writtes/reads pages to/from swap
<archboxman> hamza: best solution for your idea http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178720
<hamza> archboxman: thanks :)
<goldensun> I'v a pretty old laptop with a Geforce 2 graphic card and I've installed ubuntu on it. It works fine, but there are somes problems
<jcrawford> can anyone here tell me what command to issue in terminal that will show me the full hostname for my machine?
<erUSUL> jcrawford: hostname
<jcrawford> lol
<indus> jcrawford, hostname
<indus> hehe
<archboxman> goldensun: problems with what??? got hooked go ahead
<jcrawford> no they want the full hostname including domain etc;.
<goldensun> at the end of the boot, there's a blackscreen instead of the gdm
<sanguisdex> erUSUL: when I repartitoned I had to delete and then move/resize my swap partition. is there a way to to make the program not take up most of my sys resources when coming out of syspend?
<jcrawford> IT is trying to provide me with a static IP and are requesting my full hostname :)
<jcrawford> including domain etc.
<goldensun> I've to kill Xorg to fix that
<archboxman> goldensun: video card did you look it up for compatibility??
<nibbler> !enter | goldensun
<ubottu> goldensun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> jcrawford: try hostname --fqdn
<jcrawford> erUSUL, that shows the help :)
<jcrawford> lemme read that sec
<erUSUL> sanguisdex: if you did that the uuid's of the parition changed; did you updated fstab to reflect that?
<goldensun> I use the nvidia driver archboxman, after killing Xorg, it works fine
<archboxman> goldensun: what are you getting at is the problem ...??
<sanguisdex> erUSUL: not manualy did not know I had to, (or how to)
<sanguisdex> erUSUL: but it seems that that would be the fix
<erUSUL> !blkid | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> sanguisdex: then check in fstab the uuid of the swap partition
<goldensun> the problem is that I've to kill Xorg to make it reload on each boot
<archboxman> goldensun: there is way to update the xorg should be nvidia-utilities should update xorg
<viksan> l
<goldensun> what do you mean by "update xorg" ?
<indus> goldensun, did you install the nvidia drivers from hardware drivers
<viksan> help
<airtonix> goldegg, most likely something undesirable
<goldensun> yes I did
<archboxman> lspci -nnk
<archboxman> goldensun: what module loads for the nvidia card???
<goldensun> nvidia
<archboxman> goldensun: what driver does your xorg file load??
<goldensun> "nvidia"
<archboxman> goldensun: what module does your xorg file load??
<goldensun> it loads the "nvidia" module
<archboxman> goldensun: what does your dmesg give as error???
<goldensun> dmesg? ^^'
<indus> i would suggest looking at /var/log/Xorg.log
<indus> goldensun, which version of ubuntu also
<archboxman> goldensun: thats a better Idea
<goldensun> Ubuntu 9.10, but, there are sometimes when it boot fines, that's pretty weird
<archboxman> goldensun: did you install this video card as update to old video card???
<viksan> someone try use 2 monitor 1 large desktop
<goldensun> no, it's a laptop, it was already in it
<archboxman> goldensun: model and make of laptop
<sanguisdex> erUSUL: I I think that I jst need to swap the lables for sda5 and 6 but I am not compleltly sure that's all, I have pasted the results at http://pastebin.com/Q255wHuT, is there any thing more I need to do?
<henrikh> Hello #ubuntu
<goldensun> Nec Versa P440
<henrikh> I'm installing Ubuntu on my netbook today. I'd very much like to disable journaling in ext4, but I can't figure out how to do it from the installer (the graphical, live-cd one). Is it possible to do so. I've searched the web and found that I've got to enable something called "data=writeback" yet it doesn't seem possible from the GUI
<erUSUL> sanguisdex: new swap uuid is "8c3a21d9-2bb1-4025-8fd9-ea2935bd2d6d" your home and root uuid's have not chanded afaik
<erUSUL> sanguisdex: new swap uuid is "8c3a21d9-2bb1-4025-8fd9-ea2935bd2d6d" your home and root uuid's have not chanded afaics
<archboxman> goldensun: well it says hardware is supported , but a problem with ram...
<goldensun> I just took a look at xorg.log
<goldensun> "(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<goldensun> (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<goldensun> (WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_GETSTATE failed: Bad file descriptor"
<FloodBot2> goldensun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goldensun> that's the problem
<seyacat> Help me. Fsck freeze my computer. Even on live cd
<seyacat> I cant boot
<henrikh> Can someone help with my problem?
<archboxman> goldensun: not exactly, but I figure that video card is not working or the bios is not responding to finding the card... or linux kernel and bios are not talking....
<archboxman> goldensun: this may just be a overall bad disk install
<sanguisdex> erUSUL: I see how that works thanks
<goldensun> but, so why it works when I restart X
<henrikh> Can someone tell me how to disable journaling in ext4?
<goldensun> I don't think it's a bas disk install as it did the same thing on other distribution
<newclimb> are there anyoone using a laptop toshiba U505 S2965wh im with a problems in my keyboard i use de note a lit bit and then the keyboard stops working and it just turn off and turn on again to work but now its keeping worst
<archboxman> goldensun: good question ... I would reinstall the OS this makes no sense why restarting the x server works...
<goldensun> maybe if I add "killall Xorg" on the /etc/rc.local, it will work
<goldensun> but isn't that too durty?
<archboxman> goldensun: I would say this is an install issue not a problem with suspending operations... that would be like saying the kernel is loading the xorg file before its time so it errors out...
<bornrebel> Im running a live boot disc right now and im wondering if there is anything on the ubuntu disc that will let me delete some other hard drive partitions i have
<seyacat> Help me  l
<jcrawford> where can i set my hostname using a UI?
<goldensun> that's what I fought archboxman but I've installed an other distribution and it did the same thing
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<archboxman> goldensun: have you been playing kernel lines or boot times... if not this is a bad install
<newclimb> are there anyoone using a laptop toshiba U505 S2965wh im with a problems in my keyboard i use de note a lit bit and then the keyboard stops working and it just turn off and turn on again to work but now its keeping worst
<goldensun> no, I've nerver did that
<seyacat> Bug: unable to handle kernel null pointer deference at null
<archboxman> goldensun: look at that bios and find if there is a problem it may be corrupted..
<goldensun> I try to add "killall Xorg" on the rc.local
<goldensun> hoping it will work
<jcrawford> ok cool they match, that's all i have to do in order to make my hostname changed?
<TinyIRC> hi, how can I disable X when booting a livecd?
<needhelp> hello
<needhelp> anyone available here?
<newclimb> anyone?
<archboxman> yes
<sloopy> needhelp, no, i am married
<bornrebel> Is there any program on on the live disc that will allow me to edit/delete partitions without actually installing ubuntu?
<jcrawford> needhelp, just ask your question :)
<archboxman> sloopy: lol
<needhelp> im about to install new GDM into my lucid
<jcrawford> lol @ sloopy
<needhelp> but i have no idea
<Sh3r1ff> bornrebel: gparted
<newclimb> are there anyoone using a laptop toshiba U505 S2965wh im with a problems in my keyboard i use de note a lit bit and then the keyboard stops working and it just turn off and turn on again to work but now its keeping worst
<needhelp> there is no menu like hardy
<Pici> needhelp : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<jcrawford> oh Lucid is the next version coming down eh?
<needhelp> ok thnx
<jcrawford> will it upgrade automatically or will I have to reinstalle?
<jcrawford> s/reinstalle/reinstall
<ali_> it didn't work :(
<bornrebel> Sh3r1ff i dont see it in the applications list, where can i find it?
<archboxman> upgrade
<lolovdb> hi all
<Mundix> channel
<Sh3r1ff> bornrebel: it is under system
<Mundix> hello people
<abhi_nav> How ofter should upgrade? Now using 9.04. Wll it increase my performance or security by upgrading? should upgrade to next or next to next release? Is there any good policy which i can follow while upgrading?
<bornrebel> Sh3r1ff: awesome thx for the help
<goldensun_> it didn't work :(
<Sh3r1ff> jcrawford: you she be able to just upgrade, depending on what version you have now
<abhi_nav> what didnt work?
<jcrawford> Sh3r1ff, 9.10
<Sh3r1ff> jcrawford: then you can just upgrade without having to reinstall it
<archboxman> abhi_nav: hey wait about two months and look at the ubuntu board fill up with upgrade problems ... Think to yourself how lucky I am not to upgrade right now...All Distro upgrades have problems...
<goldensun_> abhi_nav, I've a problem with my graphic card and I tried something, and now I was telling to archboxman that it didn't work
<abhi_nav> archboxman: ok i wll wait then! :)
<abhi_nav> goldensun_ ok! :)
<lolovdb> anyone know something about this error ?  "Panic: Early exception 0e rip 10:ffffffff818c8a32 error 0 ........" ? i try to install ubuntu server 9.10, i tried 10.04 alpha3 but same error
<jcrawford> thanks Sh3r1ff
<archboxman> goldensun: something is not right with that driver or computer at this point not sure which..
<goldensun> but I don't understand, when I restart X it work
<archboxman> goldensun: try at go to older version of ubuntu and see if that works it may be driver issue/??
<archboxman> goldensun: looked at ubuntu forums and your the only brand of this laptop having this problem no one else has reported this problem...
<goldensun> archboxman,  is there a way to automatically restart X at the boot?
<celin> h63a
<archboxman> goldensun: never heard of restarting x-server automatically... there is only a manual method...because it is to load by the kernel or upstart not crash before loading the system , unless a problem
<celin> hola como puedo desactibar el teclado de mi lactock
<Pici> !es | celin
<ubottu> celin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<goldensun> I try to uninstall the nvidia driver and see if it works
<archboxman> goldensun: good luck...
<goldensun> lol thanks archboxman, I'm an unlucky man I always I problem on installing linux on my laptop
<archboxman> goldensun: I see that .... should try an older driver...
<goldensun> I try vesa first :)
<archboxman> goldensun: good idea should work... :) ... still funny your x-server has to reload
<goldensun> but it was working fine when I've installed ubuntu
<goldensun> maybe this have something to do with the kernel update
<archboxman> goldensun: did you add hardware to this like external hard drive???
<goldensun> nothing
<goldensun> I also have
<kjelle> hi. from the console, how do i make the screen background red?
<archboxman> goldensun: maybe a kernel issue then... :(
<goldensun> problem to shutdown :(
<soicon> @ping
<archboxman> goldensun: read that problem earlier stated it was not enough ram...
<archboxman> goldensun: which makes me ask how much...???
<goldensun> I've 512mb
<archboxman> goldensun: thats more then enough is this a dual boot with windows??
<goldensun> yes
<goldensun> it worked on KDE 4 on an other distrib
<Dog> yes
<goldensun> so, I don't really think it's a ram problem
<archboxman> goldensun: what is the size of swap partition??
<Guest_47998>   ram from behind
<goldensun> 700mo
<Dog> 1.3 gb
<goldensun> I now it's not enough but I don't have a lot of space on my hard drive :(
<Dog> you have to buy another one :)
<archboxman> goldensun: thats not good ,but it works... :)
<goldensun> nvidia uninstalled, I try to reboot :)
<archboxman> goldensun: is this system running kde or gnome???
<Dog> gnome
<Dog> why
<archboxman> goldensun are you logged in another computer???
<Dog> yes !
<Dog> how did you get this out?
<|MA|> hi all
<archboxman> Dog: wonder if the ram is so limited that you would be better of with xfce or a windows manager at this point...
<Dog> hi !
<|MA|> I tried acrobat readear on my amd64 machine and it doesn't work at all.. Any idea, why ?
<|MA|> the details looks thus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386190/
<Dog> i got 3 gb ram^^
<archboxman> 512mb a minutue ago???
<|MA|> someone suggested me that I reinstall; hich i did, but still : http://paste.ubuntu.com/386196/
<|MA|> any idea, as to how what could be done to see what's the problem ?
<archboxman> well thats enough you all are starting to play around goodbye....  what is this mythical problems
<djoef> What would be the best way to convert a folder of pngs (named 1 -> 10.png) to a multipage pdf (not using gscan2pdf as this generates too big files)
<Roland> there's a strange issue on my 9.10 Ubuntu 32bit (upgraded from 7.04). The taskbar doesn't always register mouse clicks and it's really annoying. Is there a fix for it=
<solid_liquid> djoef, have you considered trying to convert the png's to jpg's first to see if that fixes the size issue?
<slayton> Roland:  I have that exact same problem its driving me nuts!
<aroh> Buenas
<djoef> solid_liq, I tried via scribus, and that solves the size issue.
<|MA|> the acroread issue has been driving me nuts, anyone has a pointer to as what the issue might be ?
<Cojaith> good morning.  I'm trying to open fine from the terminal but it can't find it.  the file is in my folder in the home folder.  I don't think I know what letter it assigned the volume I have ubuntu on
<solid_liquid> djoef, also, did you try seeing if gscan2pdf has an option for setting the output DPI?
<kjelle> how do i turn my entire screen in bash red?
<Cojaith> file*
<Roland> slayton, I found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351411 but it doesn't give a solution.
<slayton> Cojaith: linux doesn't assign letters to drives
<solid_liquid> Cojaith, linux doesn't use drive letters
<slayton> Roland: I'm using the window selector widget, its a work around
<solid_liquid> Cojaith, it's in /home/
<Cojaith> ah
<hellz_bellz> is there anyway to change your icon scheme to one with icons of your choice?
<djoef> solid_liq, got it, simply using convert (ubuntu, i believe it is from imagemagick)
<solid_liquid> djoef, yeah, it is
<dori> hola
<hl_99> hey there, i would like to test my hard drive very intensively. does anybody know some good test tools?
<dori> mi problema es que no funciona el entorno gráfico en uno de los usuarios, tras que se apara en ordenador repentimamente estando abierto con ese usuario. Donde puede estar el problema?
<Pici> !es | dori
<ubottu> dori: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<solid_liquid> hl_99, you can use SMART for that
<dori> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hellz_bellz> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<hellz_bellz> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<|MA|> anyone has an idea with regards to:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/386190/
<|MA|> ?
<subzerohackmaste> wazzzzzzzzz uppppppppppp
<hl_99> ok solid_liquid, how exactly can i do that?
<hellz_bellz> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<chili555> #ubuntu-us-sc
<leifmadsen> I'm using Gnome on 9.10, and I've now got dual-monitors setup via nvidia control panel. The one monitor is larger than the other (15" vs. 24") and I've noticed the mouse moves a lot faster up-down  than it does left-right. Anyone know where I can go to tweak that so I can get a more consistent movement in all directions?
<Cascade-> MsnBot [Freezer] [MassAdder] [And More] Add 'bot@hackersrus.info' to your contact list for FREE access!
<solid_liquid> hl_99, aptitude install smartmontools
<Kangarooo> im now installing clean install 9.10 updating and a window pops up Configuring grub-pc what would you like to do about grub? keep the local version currently installed ? install the package maintainer's version?
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: What's on your computer now?
<Kangarooo> xubuntu
<Javi> hola
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: Are you replacing it, or installing ubuntu in another partition?
<Kangarooo> but that doesnt change anything. question is about grub. its clean install and just downloaded 146 mb of updates and updates are installing
<|MA|> I did a strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/386334/ but don't really follow what's happening ... ANy ideas, please ?
<Kangarooo> im installing xubuntu 9.10 on sda and sdb has windows
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: OK, you're confusing me.  You said you already have xubuntu on your computer.
<aquafina> i am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 alpha. which is the right channel to ask questions about that?
<Kangarooo> yes i put xubuntu 3h ago and put updates
<Pici> aquafina: #ubuntu+1
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: So are you now trying to do a clean install over the existing install, or installing it in a different partition?
<aquafina> thank you, Pici
<Kangarooo> i installed xubuntu on sdb. before installing i deleted whole partition
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: I'm asking a straightforward question and you're not answering it.
<Kangarooo> so its clean install
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ja2> Hi, Im having issues with Evolution mail in Ubuntu 9.10. When getting POP mail It download all 1700 everytime I check the mail. This is a bit boring. Can it be solved?
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: OK, install the package maintainer's version
<B|aSS> clean your mailbox?
<Kangarooo> ok thx dj_segfault1. and is theres some situation when i should choose other? how to know that? maybe maintainers version is always better since its newer?
<ja2> B|aSS: That option is not good enough for me.
<orson> ja2: think about using imap
<Dr_Willis> !find midentify
<B|aSS> :O
<ubottu> File midentify found in mplayer-nogui
<ja2> orson: Thanks. I try.
<researcher1> How can I know what are the Top Scientific software available for Ubuntu? Like from a list here http://sal.jyu.fi/A/1/index.shtml?
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: Does the window mention menu.lst?
<Kangarooo> dj_segfault1: no.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Someone care to see if they actually have a 'midentify' command?  its supposed to tell what res/other settings a video is used for.
<timyeung> hey i am trying to make CheckGmail play a wav file when I get new mail. The problem is is that neither aplay or sox will play this file. i tried using sox to convert the file but i am having trouble on that front to.
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: That doesn't make sense.  Can you repost the exact message?  If you are installing in a clean partition, there's no installed version to conflict with.
<Kangarooo> dj_segfault1: its asking about grub-pc
<Guest1412> hello fellows i tried ubuntu last release as live cd on a tablet pc and drivers are not by default installed for touch capabilities ?? could anyone recommend any live distribution customized for tablet pcs
<timyeung> hey i am trying to make CheckGmail play a wav file when I get new mail. The problem is is that neither aplay or sox will play this file. i tried using sox to convert the file but i am having trouble on that front to. any ideas? If any one wants to see the messages I am getting I will post it on that code website, if i can remember what it is....
<manas_> Hi, need help writing a dvd
<timyeung> manas, use k3b
<Pici> Dr_Willis: apt-file says that mplayer-nogui provides it in /usr/share/mplayer/midentify.sh
<ja2> manas_: Or use brasero
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: I'm sorry I missed that.  Never heard of it before.
<Guest1412> anyone please ??
<Guest1412> hello fellows i tried ubuntu last release as live cd on a tablet pc and drivers are not by default installed for touch capabilities ?? could anyone recommend any live distribution customized for tablet pcs
<timyeung> manas, you can find both in the software center
<timyeung> guest1412: google it is all i can say
<timyeung> guest1412: I'm really not sure. I think there are some tutorials out there on making ubuntu work on a tablet PC
<ubuntu> potrzebuje pomocy w partycjonowaniu dysku
<timyeung> guest1412: I'm really not sure. I think there are some tutorials out there on making ubuntu work on a tablet PC
<timyeung> hey i am trying to make CheckGmail play a wav file when I get new mail. The problem is is that neither aplay or sox will play this file. i tried using sox to convert the file but i am having trouble on that front to. any ideas? If any one wants to see the messages I am getting I will post it on that code website, if i can remember what it is....
<Sh3r1ff> timyeung: pastebin?
<timyeung> Sh3r1ff, Yeah that is what i am thinking of. Do you think you can help me?
<techrascal> i want to test some applications like git and squid cache system, on my local system.
<slayton> timyeung: pastebin.com
<zroysch> what does it mean when you fsck a partition, it finishes, it tells you its really messed up and you have to do it manually, so you do it manually, put a cd spindle on the enter key all night and it finishes, then you go to mount and it still says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2,
<Trek> timyeung, are you going to post the error info to pastebin or not?  nobody can help you wihtout the details
<techrascal> will it work smoothly on a virtual machine
<Sh3r1ff> timyeung: don't know, but you can always try
<Guest1412> i already got the tutorial i was just thinking if anyone know if there is an other distribution based on tablet pc that im not aware off
<Trek> !ot | Guest1412
<ubottu> Guest1412: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Trek> Guest1412: this is for Ubuntu, for discussion of other Linux dists, go into off-topic and discuss there
<meco> Can someone help me with the clock? Even though I have set it to automatically synchronize with Internet time servers, it's one hour off.
<timyeung> http://pastebin.com/YFQHZVKd
<Trek> meco: check the timezone info?
<timyeung> meco, try changing your time zone
<Trek> timyeung, your error is this: sox FAIL formats: no handler for given file type `mp3'
<Trek> timyeung, the issue is that its a WAV file with an MP3 audio encoding
<meco> Well, timezone seems to be right. I set my location, so...
<alblopp> \join #ubuntu-es
<zroysch> forward slash
<timyeung> trek, how can i fix that? i tried using sox to convert but it doesn't seem to work, unless i am missing a command
<Kangarooo> dj_segfault1: !grub2
<Trek> timyeung, you cant convert because you need certain tools to use them, I'm not familiar with what they are off hand, let me check something first, i'll get back to you
<Kangarooo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zroysch> what does it mean when you fsck a partition, it finishes, it tells you its really messed up and you have to do it manually, so you do it manually, put a cd spindle on the enter key all night and it finishes, then you go to mount and it still says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md2,
<manas> How to cd to a directory
<Sh3r1ff> manas: cd /directory
<Trek> timyeung: do you have ffmpeg on your system and do you have configured sox/otherPlayers to use ffmpeg for MP3s?
<dj_segfault1> Kangarooo: I know what grub2 is, but what is grub-pc?
<hl_99> solid_liquid ok i got smartmontools after some trouble but it should be working. how can i perform an extensive test of my drive?
<solid_liquid> hl_99, man smartclt
<solid_liquid> er
<solid_liquid> hl_99, man smartctl
<Kangarooo> dj_segfault1: grub2 package name is grub-pc
<perryarmstrong> Can anyone help me...i get this error while printing...I just put in a new cartridge: http://img706.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgou.png/
<Trek> perryarmstrong: not sure waht the issue is, that seems to be the errors the hardware is returning, i'd say get your system checked
<hl_99> how can i figure out the "name" of my hard drive? i dont have write access btw
<timyeung> trek still here?
<Trek> yeah, timyeung
<perryarmstrong> Trek; my system?? i get this problem both in XP and ubuntu
<timyeung> terk how would i check to see if ffmeg is on here
<Trek> perryarmstrong: then contact HP, the printer might have an issue, I thought this only occured on ubuntu, sorry
<Trek> timyeung: one sec
<timyeung> this is a fresh install so i don't think i have it
<perryarmstrong> Trek; ok thank you
<hl_99> solid_liquid i just get permission denied for smartctl -t long /dev/hdb and for other devices as well
<solid_liquid> hl_99, you have to run that as root
<solid_liquid> hl_99, so, prepend  sudo  to the command
<Trek> timyeung: do this in terminal: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<hl_99> ok i think it is running now
<hl_99> it says i need to wait for like 6 hours, i'd just like to see a log or results
<timyeung> trek still getting no handler for mp3 with sox
<Trek> timyeung: i'm not familiar with how you configure sox, so you'll have to look that info up on your own, because you need to tell it "use <specifySomethingHere> for mp3s" i think...
<timyeung> trek aplay is giving me the same error as well. but i think that is because aplay can't handle wav files at all
<FuzziBear> hey guys... i have a question regarding dd (yeh, im using ubuntu but its not reeeeally an ubuntu-specific question).. would this be the right place to ask, or is there a better, more "on topic" place i should go?
<Trek> timyeung: the issue is NOT that its a WAV file.  the issue is that it has MP3 encoding, not WAV
<timyeung> trek i see said the blind man who picked up the hammer and saw
<Dj_FlyBy> Anyone here using UNR9.04 on an Acer Aspire ONE .....  Suddenly my built-in touch mouse stopped working (after about 1.5 weeks of running UNR)
<jeevan> hey ma pidgin is not supporting yahoo
<jeevan> ?? can any one help me plzz
<derspankster> what do you mean jeevan?
<joineric> Dj_FlyBy: i had the same problem with the same laptop, i would use the fn key to turn off and then turn on the mouse pad and that would usually work
<jeevan> its not connecting to yahoo server
<joineric> Dj_FlyBy: after a while i took UNR off and installed karmic and the problem would still pop up from time to time, it think it has to do with the hardware
<Dj_FlyBy> joineric: just the FN key alone, nothing else being pressed with it?
<jeevan> can anyone help me out..? my pidgin is not connecting to yahoo server
<joineric> Dj_FlyBy: fn+F7
<Dj_FlyBy> joineric: ok to pm you?
<joineric> Dj_FlyBy: thats fine
<hl_99> solid_liquid im curious if the test is really running, because my drive isnt making any noise and the hdd light isnt really indicating a lot of load
<usuario__> OLAAAAAAAAA
<usuario__> ME CAGOOOOOOO
<usuario__> CONTESTAR
<usuario__> GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR
<FloodBot2> usuario__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario__> HELLOOOO
<henderson> hello I need some help to use a wusb54gc v3 usb internet card, I have been trying for a week now, but still get nothing
<henderson> can someone help me?
<Trek> henderson: you might need ndiswrapper to use that card
<usuario__> THE RED SEX
<solid_liquid> hl_99, yeah, that's normal
<solid_liquid> hl_99, it's strange how it works, but you won't notice any noises or lights coming from the drive, but the test is really running
<henderson> Yes, I {ve gone over that but can{t get anything
<BluesKaj> henderson, most USB wifi adapters need ndiswrapper and the windows driver to work on ubuntu
<obiwan_> hey guys, i'm having problems with networkmanager
<obiwan_> real problems
<BluesKaj> obiwan_, just tell us your problem in more detail
<obiwan_> for snoopy's sake, it can't join my passwordless access point
<henderson> yes, I follwed the procedures on several forums but can t do anything yet
<obiwan_> BluesKaj: it simply can't join a passwordless ap
<obiwan_> how can that be possible?
<obiwan_> even my sucky ipod joins it perfect
<devdz_> how can I send an email from shell to many contacts ?
<FuzziBear> can i ask a (reasonably long) question about dd here, or is there a better place to do it? its not really ubuntu-specific, but i am running ubuntu :P
<BluesKaj> which wifi card? obiwan_
<obiwan_> not just my ipod, i can also see 3 neighbours joined my wlan since i opened it
<FuzziBear> devdz_: a bash script could work
<moegreen> so i just got a blue-ray .iso file and tried mounting with the -o loop command and am getting the error...mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<manas> how to install brasero
<BluesKaj> obiwan_, pw-less network is dangerous
<moegreen> what else can i try to get it to mount?
<obiwan_> BluesKaj: i don't care
<obiwan_> i'm just trying
<penol> What is the best irc client for terminal in ubuntu? Irssi?
<Trek> obiwan_ : I agree with BluesKaj, you're running the risk of hackers
<obiwan_> i'm testing wpa_suplicant
<manas> pls help
<FuzziBear> penol: imho yes, def
<Trek> obiwan_ : then put wpa back on
<obiwan_> guys i don't need advice on what is secure and what's not
<penol> FuzziBear: ok, good, im using it right now :)
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<Trek> manas: doesn't sudo apt-get install brasero work?
<manas> dint try
<BluesKaj> wpa_supplicant is just that . it's wpa encryption , you need a pw to make it work
<FuzziBear> penol: its brilliant when you get it configured just the way you like it... as with most things <_< heh
<abhi_nav> !hi | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<obiwan_> i know what i'm doing when disabling security in my router, but it should join automatically and it doesn't
<BluesKaj> obiwan_,  repeat , wpa_supplicant is just that . it's wpa encryption , you need a pw to make it work
<chiiiiiz> Are there some parameters to change so that gnome-shell is more fluid? When I go to Activities, I have the windows display, but it is not fluid
<obiwan_> but BluesKaj i'm not using wpa_supplicant
<obiwan_> BluesKaj: i'm using networkmanager
<manas> trek: it says brasero is already the newest version
<manas> trek: what next
<BluesKaj> !pm | henderson
<ubottu> henderson: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<orson> FuzziBear: why don't you just ask your dd-question and wait for a kick? ;)
<manas> trek: please help
<Trek> manas: then its already installed, there's no more issues
<Trek> manas: is your issue using it?  I don't know how to hel pyou then
<futurama140> Can someone tell me what the terminal command to run a .run file is?
<FuzziBear> orson: because being kicked isnt generally a good thing :P... but eh... if you say so heh
<BluesKaj> obiwan_, network-manager worked for me for 24 hrs then it refused to connect , so i switched to wicd
<obiwan_> ok BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !wicd | obiwan_
<orson> FuzziBear: no risk no fun
<obiwan_> i'm really fed up of nm
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<obiwan_> i'll try that
<obiwan_> thanks
<futurama140> please?
<BluesKaj> obiwan_, wicd disables nm upon install
<henderson> please need help with wusb54gc v3, real neub! tried ndiswrapper but get massage "there is no hardware controller installed" thanks!
<obiwan_> great
<obiwan_> then i don't need to remove it
<BluesKaj> nope
<usr13> What version of xorg-server does 9.10 use?
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<flamsmark> i'm using 9.10. i want to install a media player. i've heard good things about amarok, but i'm somewhat leery about the resource costs of installing a kde app on gnome. am i overly concerned; is there an alternate app that i should be looking at; or am i otherwise misinformed?
<nibbler> flamsmark, rythmbox
<BluesKaj> flamsmark, try VLC , it plays everything , well mostly everything
<futurama140> Can someone tell me what the terminal command to run a .run file is?
<mgolisch> futurama140: just execute it
<FuzziBear> if i am using dd to image my hdd (sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=./image.img bs=1k) and it crashes for some reason (lets not go into why, but it was something stupid i did <_<) am i able to just skip the blocks that it has copied (ie file size / 1024, since bs=1k) and it will work nicely, or will that result in a corrupt image?... alternately, would i have to hash the last block, compare it to what it should be on the hdd to make sure it copied
<FuzziBear>  correctly and wasnt corrupt, if it was okay copy from there on, but if it wasnt, hash 2nd last block to check it and recopy last if it wasnt okay (etc until you get a matching block)
<mgolisch> futurama140: like ./file.run
<BluesKaj> futurama140, >/nameofrunfile
<futurama140> hmmm
<usr13> FuzziBear: ./  or sh filename
<BluesKaj> oops ./nameofrunfile
<orson> FuzziBear: yes, use skip=<oldblockcount>
<usr13> futurama140: ./  or sh filename
<lorenzo__> ubuntu-it
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<nastas> hi all
<orson> FuzziBear: and try bs=4k, its faster in some cases
<hl_99> solid_liquid and when the test is complete i should get the results via        smartctl -l selftest /dev/sdb           right?
<flamsmark> BluesKaj, sorry, i wasn't precise in my language. i already use vlc for playing clips &c. what i'm looking for is a media *manager*, to keep my music collection organised, sync to my portable device &c
<Trek> lorenzo__, /join #ubuntu-it
<flamsmark> nibbler, care to unpack that a little?
<henderson> please need help with wusb54gc v3, real neub! tried ndiswrapper but get massage "there is no hardware controller installed" thanks!
<FuzziBear> orson: okay, so that wont be corrupt or anything? the last block will ALWAYS be copied and written to the image file correctly?
<futurama140> usr13: ty
<solid_liquid> hl_99, yep
<orson> FuzziBear: no worries, it will, even if it is <4k
<FuzziBear> and the file size / 1024 will get the blocks? (just making 100% certain, because its a very critical, long task xD)
<manas> trek: I have a MSDN account, I am trying to install win XP in a virtual window. When i finish downloading everything and launch install, the installer dissappears while it is supposed to write on the dvd, which generally happens in a windows environment
<hl_99> solid_liquid ok thank you ; )
<orson> FuzziBear: yes
<FuzziBear> brilliant! tyvm orson
<alonan100> hi
<solid_liquid> hl_99, np
<futurama140> aticonfig
<alonan100> hi
<FuzziBear> ooh... one last thing... to restart dd it will just be sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/image.img bs=1k skip=57310289
<alonan100> hi
<abhi_nav> !hi | alonan100
<ubottu> alonan100: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<FuzziBear> and yeh i will use a 4k block next time :P
<orson> FuzziBear: yes
<alonan100> i new to ubuntu
 * FuzziBear hugs orson much MUCH appreciation!
<orson> FuzziBear: to make sure all worked, compare md5sum after imaging
<KaffeeJunky123> hello, I've a little problem with ubuntu 9.04, the trash tray icon dissapeared from my gnome panel, I've already tryed to add it to the panel again, but the tray incon wont show up
<abhi_nav> !welcome | alonan100
<ubottu> alonan100: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alonan100> i running ubuntu with vmware workstation
<edmond> Hi all. I'm having issues with getting audio working with multiple simultaneous logins. Works with the first login, but not the second. How do I resolve this? Using 9.10 Karmic.
<FuzziBear> orson: yeh thats a good idea
<kumar-vaibhav-kl> how to change the splash screen in ubuntu 9.10
<orson> FuzziBear: but it takes "some" time
<KaffeeJunky123> I've noticed several entries for a trash tray icon in gconf
<abhi_nav> oh
<Ulfalizer> what's the field after the permissions in ls -l?
<nibbler> flamsmark?
<abhi_nav> kumar-vaibhav-kl may i pm you?
<FuzziBear> orson: yeh... if it takes too long ill just kill it and assume that either everything worked, or some non critical data got corrupted :P
<devadz> i get this when i try to hide files why ?  drwxr-xr-x 2 rbv rbv 4096 2010-01-21 17:30 .themes its with files mnt, opt, proc, tmp
<abhi_nav> !details | alonan100
<ubottu> alonan100: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<orson> FuzziBear: right, thats the way our professionals do
<Ulfalizer> found it. apparently it's the number of hard links to the file.
<flamsmark> nibbler, yes?
<bishop> joining
<Access_Denied> wtf :P
<raj__> Okay guys i hope some1 can help me with this reaaaalllly weird issue. The schools's blackboard site will not load up on this machine at all. but on my older computer it will loadup. i figures it may have to do with something i installed recentrly like installing Ubufox.... Help?
<Pici> Sorry for the modepsam, I'm done.
<Checkie> Hello.  I recently installed Ubuntu 9.04.  I have a pre-existing LVM partition I'd like to mount but these partitions do not activate on boot up.  How do I activate LVM partitions on boot up so I can add mount point entries in /etc/fstab?
<flamsmark> Pici, if i see it, it's my fault for having poor filters on my client
<ssh54> anybody has experience using sendmail?
<abhi_nav> What is Ubufox?
<ljuwaidah> what's the matter with you? why integrate empathy not some other good client? it's frustrating!
<ljuwaidah> </rant>
<rifter> yeah raj__ what is Ubufox exactly
<raj__> its ubunto setting for firefox. it help me download my stuff from getdeb and playdeb
<rifter> raj__, have you tried different browsers on the machine that is not working? (konqueror, chrome, etc)
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<raj__> yeah
<anubisg1> hi guys... do you know if development ubuntu already switched to gcc4.5 ?
<raj__> its really weird
<ljuwaidah> raj__: For a minute there I thought it's an ubunut-based replica of chrome os using firefox instead of chrome :P
<usr13> !lvm Checkie
<obiwan_> BluesKaj: neither wicd works
<obiwan_> ghoahhh this isn't posible
<devadz>  when i try to connect to a wireless after a moment in the list of wlan that exsist i get others with unknown caracters .. what does it mean or its due of what ?
<raj__> lol
<Checkie> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<raj__> i will try my last browser now -- chrome
<raj__> the beta
<obiwan_> how can be that i can't join my own router, and half neighbourhood is in?
<Checkie> usr13... Thanks.  Let me try these out.
<rifter> Ascavasaion, what does lsusb show? are there two dongles there?
<Ascavasaion> rifter: No... just the one.
<rifter> raj__, what kind of errors do you get?  does the page connect but not render or what actually happens as far as you can tell?
<bishop> bbak
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, I'm new to pgp and I just used the graphical tool to create a public/private key set, however I only see one key and I cant tell if it's the public one or the private one. That application I'm using is seahorse 2.28.1
<manas>  I have a MSDN account, I am trying to install win XP in a virtual window. When i finish downloading everything and launch install, the installer dissappears while it is supposed to write on the dvd, which generally happens in a windows environment. please help me
<raj__> ITS still not working with chrome i dont GET it??? my cache is cleared why cant the site load at all?
<rifter> raj__, what kind of dynamic content does the blackboard use? (php, java, javascript ...)?
<raj__> it gives me the server is out
<Ascavasaion> Linux is flawed yet again.
<raj__> rifter its php
<Ascavasaion> Well, not Linux, but Gnome and its applications.
<Ascavasaion> bluetooth is pathetic in Ubuntu.
<rifter> raj__, ok so that shouldn't be a factor ... can you ping the server from the box that doesn't work?
<raj__> i really dont understand .. rifter go to pipeline.wayne.edu or wayneconnect.wayne.edu
<raj__> and tell me if it loads 4 u
<raj__> im sure it will... BUT I CANT LOAD IT :(
<manas> I am trying to install win XP in a virtual window. When i finish downloading everything and launch install, the installer dissappears while it is supposed to write on the dvd, which generally happens in a windows environment. please help me
<ljuwaidah> see ya
<raj__> rifler no i cant ping it it gives out of range
<marc__> I have to reinstall OS on my home server (printer sharing, file server, web developpement server), do you guys think I should go with 8.04 LTS or 9.10...  And will I be able to upgrade to 10.4 once it's released? (maybe 3-4 month after first release)
<jack028> hello all
<raj__> rifter is pipeline.wayne.edu working for you?
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<abhra> hi,i've a nokia 5800.to play music in it i want to convert the songs in .eaac+ format.i used soundkonnverter.the problem with the conversion is tht the file is not working in nokia.though working fine in pc.when i tried itunes with wine the converted songs are working fine in 5800.could anybody help me to find a s/w native to ubuntu to do this conversion properly?thanks in advance
<jack028> i'm about to buy a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse but first i want to make sure it's gonna work with ubuntu
<rifter> raj__, it is, but I got an interesting message there that may or may not be relevant http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DfQdXT9t
<jack028> is a wireless mouse and keyboard supposed to work out on linux?
<Ascavasaion> jack028: It will most probably not work... nothing works in Linux unfortunately.
<OerHeks> jack028 no problem here, with logitech wireless, incl extra buttons
<raj__> yeah that was what i was getting yesterday/..... and not it just doesnt load.. but on my old computer it works just fine :S weird.
<jack028> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/5755&cl=it,it
<|MA|> jack028 it should work
<raj__> now*
<jack028> drivers for linux are not available
<Ascavasaion> |MA|: Do not get his hopes up.
<|MA|> I had a wireless keyboard till some weeks back
<Checkie> usr13... I'm looking at LVM2 boot time scripts... http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/lvm2_boot.html  I obviously don't have this set up.  Which file (under Ubuntu) must I edit to get this working?  I'm not familiar with init scripts.
<abienz> Hi there, on the Mac I can use Textmate to open a folders location from the command line like so: 'mate .' how do I do this in gedit?
<raj__> achae is failing on pipeline.. damn studpid idiots .. at my university they should switch to LINUX servers
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, please do not troll, i have the same MK300
<jack028> so logitech wireless device usually work with ubuntu?
<Remmaze> wats up people...!!
<|MA|> I've had a logitech keyboard
<jack028> |MA| is yours wireless?
<Remmaze> what is the command line to install frostwire?
<jack028> how is it gonna handle the multi-boot startup menu?
<|MA|> yeah, I was using wireless. In fact the wireless keyboard/mouse stuff is transparent. No issues under Linux
<Ascavasaion> OerHeks: Trolling?  I ma not trolling.   I am stating a fact of life.
<|MA|> It even works at a BIOS level
<jack028> |MA|: thank you so much
<raj__> Jack028 it should work i have a wireless keyboard just like yours at it works fine in mint
<|MA|> I've used it through grub and well, almost everything was fine
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, do you have the same mk300 ?
<rifter> raj__, it lookslike they've got pings blocked.  what happens when you do  telnet pipeline.wayne.edu 80 from the box that is not working?  does it connect?
<Ascavasaion> OerHeks: No... I have Linux... and that is the problem.
 * Gnea has used a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse just fine with ubuntu. the only problem is that the batteries run out once in awhile.
<rifter> raj__, are the box that does not work and the one that does on the same network/subnet?
<|MA|> but well, I've had bad experiences with wireless keyboards, whichever OS it was
<OerHeks> Ascavasaion, please don't troll then !
<|MA|> sometimes, it forgets the pairing
<orson> Ascavasaion: demand a refund and go to install a working OS
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: the problem seems to be that you haven't figured out how to use it right
<|MA|> but that has nothing to do with Linux at all
<Ascavasaion> OerHeks: I am not trolling, so please stop saying that.
<Ascavasaion> orson: hehe
<|MA|> It happens under all OS's
<darkk^> What Jingle-compatible XMPP/Jabber clients are available at ubuntu-9.10 repos? Is empathy the only one? Are there any other?
<timyeung> What does Ubuntu use when you mouse over an audio file and it plays?
<Stargaze> OerHeks: nederlandstalig?
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Well, searching Google does not help, asking her does not help... so therefore I should suck my thumb?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: trolling can consist of attempting to push one's opinion as a 'fact'
<OerHeks> Stargaze, jups
<Stargaze> vl of nl?
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Oh, then you are truly wrong... because I am not doing that.
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion, try google-linux
<pelmen> guys, on reboot my ubuntu does not remember desktop theme and loads default all the time. I have to log out and log in, and then the one, chosen, finally loads. anyone ?
<KB1JWQ> darkk^: Pidgin doesn't support Jingle?
<|MA|> anyone has any idea on the acrobat reader , problem that i mentioned ?
<|MA|> I did a strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/386334/ but don't really follow what's happening ... ANy ideas, please ?
<KB1JWQ> |MA|: What are the symptom?
<|MA|> the details looks thus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386190/
<KB1JWQ> s*
<usr13> Checkie: What it's talking about there, (far as I can tell), is using mkinitrd to create the initrd.img in /boot
<|MA|> KB1JWQ: it looks thus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386190/
<|MA|> Syntax error
<KB1JWQ> |MA|: "file /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread"
<|MA|> I have been pulling my hair out
<KB1JWQ> What's it say?
<Gnea> !pm | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> !bluetooth > Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion, please see my private message
<rifter> jack028, you don't need drivers for keyboards. the only reason you ever need extra drivers for a keyboard is to activate special media buttons like ones for playing sound or vioolume and otehr stuff like that, but the keyboard part will always work, in any os, with no additional drivers beyond the basic keyboard driver every os has
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: I am banned.. and canot talk in the channel.
<neo_> hi
<Checkie> usr13...  Is there any documentation on how to do that?  I'm completely unfamiliar with that.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: oh really?
<Ascavasaion> yes
<|MA|> KB1JWQ: this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386380/
<darkk^> KB1JWQ, seems, piding 2.6.* supports it. Bug XMPP support in pidgin was far from perfect some time ago. Hope, it was improved.
<Ascavasaion> Oh... now I can talk again.
<darkk^> s/Bug/But/
<KB1JWQ> darkk^: It has.  Open standard and all...
<hiexpo> Gnea, - hes a jerk
<neo_> where do I save XTerm settings ?
<rifter> raj__, it's not a browser or a page problem, this is a network issue so that's how we should approach it
<Gnea> hiexpo: it couldn't get any clearer :)
<jack028> rifter: thank you man. that's what i needed to hear
<usr13> Checkie: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<KB1JWQ> |MA|: So, what does "file" say about that? :-)
<|MA|> KB1JWQ: i pasted that URL, no ?
<hiexpo> Gnea, - hes just wants to knock instead of fixing it
<|MA|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386380/
<darkk^> KB1JWQ, strange (but correct) stanza could easily confuse pidgin (e.g. add duplicate entries to roster) — that's not about open standarts, that's about inaccurate developers, anyway, thanks, I'll try it.
<usr13> Checkie: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/lvm2faq.html
<Gnea> hiexpo: I don't think he understands the proper troubleshooting procedure
<KB1JWQ> |MA|: A syntax error on a binary?  Something's broken.
<hiexpo> Gnea, - hes green
<|MA|> KB1JWQ: anyidea what that would be ?
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: I will try that, but this is a problem that used to work, and then stoped working.
<|MA|> KB1JWQ:  since i installed it from one of the repositories, it cannot be that the binary is b)rked ...
<KB1JWQ> |MA|: I'll agree it's unlikely, but nothing's impossible.
<|MA|> KB1JWQ: or could it be that way ?
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: problems aren't supposed to work.
<abienz> Hi there, on the Mac I can use Textmate to open a folders location from the command line like so: 'mate .' how do I do this in gedit?
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Semantics.
<Stargaze> folx my gpg --clearsign won't work
<meco> Can someone help me with the clock? Even though I have set it to automatically synchronize with Internet time servers, it's one hour off. I have set my location, so I suppose that takes care of the timezone.
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: you should fix them.
<Stargaze> hints & tips pls? :)
<|MA|> KB1JWQ: I have been pulling my hair out for the past 2 days and hence my question ..
<SealedWithAKiss> After installing Ubuntu 9.10 os-prober didn't detect my Vista partition and add a menu entry in GRUB. I  suspect it's because Windows can't be mounted, even in read-only mode because the OS wasn't shut down properly the last time it was used. I have tried adding an entry manually, but when I boot my PC GRUB doesn't display a menu and boots to the first menu entry. Can anybody help?
<neo_> where do I save XTerm settings ?
<Trek> SealedWithAKiss, you'll need ntfs-related packages to view the Windows partition
<BluesKaj> SealedWithAKiss, have you run sudo update-grub after adding the windows entry?
<Stargaze> SealedWithAKiss: install ntfsprogs from the repo
<Checkie> usr13...  Thanks.  I'll see if it works.
<Stargaze> "tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux"
<SealedWithAKiss> BluesKaj, it says cannot open exec tail .........etc
<SealedWithAKiss> Stargaze, what's that package going to allow me to do?
<usr13> Checkie: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Stargaze> automatically mount windows partions
<abhra> i've a nokia 5800.to play music in it i want to convert the songs in .eaac+ format.i used soundkonnverter.the problem with the conversion is tht the file is not working in nokia.though working fine in pc.when i tried itunes with wine the converted songs are working fine in 5800.could anybody help me to find a s/w native to ubuntu to do this conversion properly?thanks in advance
<jaco> #stargate
<paraplegicpanda> Hey all, how's it hanging?
<paraplegicpanda> So I could use a little help...
<Gnea> !ask | paraplegicpanda
<ubottu> paraplegicpanda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dan_E> i was running Mandriva and could see my windows drive and mount it in file manager. Cant see it in ubuntu 9.10. Is it possible to install something so i can see it in ubuntu?
<Gnea> Dan_E: did you look in the Places menu yet?
<Dan_E> yes
<Dan_E> not there
<Gnea> odd
<Stargaze> Dan_E: intall 'ntfs progs' from the ubuntu repo
<Dan_E> ty
<Gnea> ah
<borgicheb> I'm running rhythmbox 0.12.5 on ubuntu 9.10 ... i plugged my ipod nano in and could listen to songs fine but when I unplug it, the ipod says there are no songs.  when i plug back in, rhythmbox can play the songs fine.  ot
<mplabs> Hello all !
<borgicheb> it's similar to this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/147590
<borgicheb> but the bug says its been resolved
<elijah> hello.
<borgicheb> hello.
<apanappe> any one who can help me with the installation of glmatrix on desktop? :)
<mplabs> Can I set a "general" proxy ? I mean, I want to use internet ALWAYS trough a specify proxy, doesn't matter the port, always the same proxy. Can I do that ?
<Guest94333> can someone help with the error "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device"
<borgicheb> Does adding a comment to a closed bug re-open it, or do I have to somehow get the bug re-opened?
<soreau> apanappe: What do you mean, glmatrix on desktop? Do you mean you want to use a screensaver as your wallpaper?
<Dan_E> called ntfs configuration tool?
<nibbler> mplabs, well, in firefox you can. and be aware that not all protocols/applications support proxys, maybe a (open)vpn might help you?
<soreau> ! pm | apanappe
<ubottu> apanappe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Checkie> usr13...  I've looked at newbie tutorials for LVM and they all say that after the reboot the mapper should show my logical volumes.  This is never the case.  I have to activate the volumes manually before I can see them.
<mplabs> nibbler, I know that I can in Firefox, but I'm talking to set a proxy, I mean.. at the "system level", I don't know if it exists
<Dan_E> got it never mind
<apanappe> soreau: yes thats what I mean ^
<knuck887> anybody know hot to change the synaptics for the mouse to act like a mac's mouse on a laptop
<soreau> apanappe: Can you come to #compiz so we can help you there?
<mplabs> I mean, I set that and then I don't need to tell firefox to use one, because Linux will redirect the request
<mplabs> can you understand me ?
<Guest94333> help?
<Trek> !ask | Guest94333
<ubottu> Guest94333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apanappe> soreau: Where diói i find that? :P
<abhi_nav> hey
<abhi_nav> whats up?
<borgicheb> oh, i mistakenly didn't put my question all in one message, let me try this again.
<nibbler> mplabs, there is enviroment variables HTTP_PROX which are interprted by a many programs
<Guest94333> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<soreau> apanappe: It's a channel here on freenode. Just type in this text box /j #compiz
<callum1> hopefully an easy one.. is there any way to see the standard output and error when running an application from launcher in nautilus?
<mplabs> HTTP_PROXY=http://proxy application #in the comman line, right ?
<nescius> how to set fallback gtk theme in ubuntu?
<Checkie> usr13... Page 3 of the howtoforge document says rebooting should show my logical volumes (using the df -h command).  This never happens because the volumes do not get activated.  I have to type vgchange -ay to activate the volumes manually before they show up.
<mplabs> nibbler, is it ?
<Guest94333> what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device"
<nescius> where to set gtkrc fallback theme?
<nibbler> mplabs, you should ahve this in /etc/profile or something. also prepend "export"
<borgicheb> I loaded songs into my ipod Nano from a friend's PC originally.  I plugged it into my computer (ubuntu 9.10) and listened to songs on it using rhythmbox 0.12.5.   I can listen to the songs in rhythmbox, but when I unplug the iPod and try to use it without the computer it says 'no music found.'  when i plug it back into the computer, my songs are back in rhythmbox!  It's similar to this bug from 2007: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubun
<borgicheb> tu/+source/libgpod/+bug/147590  but the bug is marked as resolved and I'm not sure how to re-open it!
<orson> mplabs: if you only need it once, yes that way it will work
<Trek> borgicheb, submit another bug report
<callum1>  hopefully an easy one.. is there any way to see the standard output and error when running an application from launcher in nautilus?
<barf> Is it possible to run ubuntu on this hardware? Siemens Futro S400, AMD Dual Core 3500 (1.8GHz), 4GB / 512MB DDR-2 RAM, ATI XL1200 chip shared memory
<borgicheb> trek: several other people have filed bug reports about it, but it always gets labelled as a duplicate of this bug and then the duplicates are closed too.
<lukus> hi - i still can't get my webcam to work with flash .. is this true for most people + ubuntu?
<Guest94333> what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device"
<mplabs> nibbler, maybe you have another idea, I will tell you why I want that. the problem if that I can surf internet or make request just trough a server, and in this server just trough secures connections (https?). so I need to do something easier to work with, otherwise I need two levels of proxies :P
<drizzt_> how to change the system encoding?
<Guest94333> what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device"
<nibbler> mplabs, not sure what you mean
<mplabs> for example, to surf internet with Firefox I need to set the proxy in Firefox and to use https://concealme.com to request
<Trek> drizzt_, what do you mean system encoding?
<iamleneko> hi
<mplabs> like a Firefox proxy and then an HTTPS request
<mysterioux> hello house
<lukus> drizzt_; character encoding?
<drizzt_> yes, from utf-8 to normal codepage
<borgicheb> Trek: Is it ok to file a new bug report even if it's a duplicate of a bug from several years ago that was supposedly fixed?
<drizzt_> borgicheb, sure
<GeekSquid> borgicheb: personally, I don't like how RhythmBox handles Ipods ... you might like to see what Amarok does, it allows you to "physically" add the Ipod's collection to the local collection, it also is faster and isn't so much of a resource hog, ... and the interface is much easier to use, just my reccommendation, but you don't have to take my word for it ...
<Trek> borgicheb: absolutely, if the original bug report was for an older thing
<Guest94333> help?
<borgicheb> ok
<Trek> !ask | Guest94333
<ubottu> Guest94333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GeekSquid> !details | Guest94333
<ubottu> Guest94333: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest94333> I DID
<mplabs> because I need to request trough this server proxy, but I just allowed to do request trough the 443 (is it ?) port
<Guest94333> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device"
<borgicheb> trek: are there any guidelines for reporting a bug, to make sure I cover everything?  Is there a program that can attach my system information?
<lukus> drizzt_; normal codepage?
<Dan_E> still cant see my win drive i get this error, Failed to retrieve share list from server
<lukus> utf8 is pretty standard
<callum1> hopefully an easy one.. is there any way to see the standard output and error when running an application from launcher in nautilus?
<mplabs> nibbler, can you understand now
<mplabs> ?
<paraplegicpanda> Apologies... Problem: Ran through a tutorial faster than I should have to try to switch from xsplash to gdm (tutorial is here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Replace+Xsplash+with+GDM+!?content=116199). When I rebooted I got a blue config screen talking about running in low graphics mode. I click okay, the screen flickers and it goes to a black screen with a dialog with options for either running in low graphics m
<paraplegicpanda> ode for a session, reconfigure display settings, or drop to a console. The first two options just bring me back to the same black screen with the dialog, so I drop to a console. I can login at the terminal and then run startx and it'll load gdm, but obviously I don't want to have to go through this everytime I reboot my pc, which is often. If I can drop back to xsplash that would be fine, I just need to get my graphical
<paraplegicpanda> greeter back up and running. Also when I go to System>Shutdown the Shutdown and Restart options are grayed out and I have to use a terminal or drop to tty to reboot or shutdown.
<FloodBot2> paraplegicpanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drizzt_> yes, normal 1-byte codepage
<Guest94333> when i try to open something i create in sdl (or a game that uses it) it gives this error "what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device" It worked before until i installed the game "The Mana World"
<GeekSquid> callum1:  no, however if you want to see errors, run the same command in a terminal and any errors that the command outputs will show in terminal, what application btw?
<Guest94333> what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device"
<geek_back> hello ppl
<geek_back> hows it goin
<Guest94333> when i try to open something i create in sdl (or a game that uses it) it gives this error "what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device" It worked before until i installed the game "The Mana World"
<callum1> GeekSquid: thanks, was just wondering if it was possible. Was writing my own lancher so was wondering if i could debug in nautilus
<drizzt_> how to change the system encoding from utf-8 to simple codepage?
<GeekSquid> callum1: if you were to run nautilus from a terminal, then yes you could debug the launcher
<Guest94333> when i try to open something i create in sdl (or a game that uses it) it gives this error "what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device" It worked before until i installed the game "The Mana World"
<GeekSquid> Guest94333: where did you get "The Mana World" , never heard of it?
 * abhi_nav also has The Mana World
<Guest94333> off the ubuntu software channel
<SiegHard> how to fix keyboard layouts from changing after restart?
<Dan_E> Stargaze: any more help to see my win drive in file manager i installed ntfsprog i get a error when i try to open win network Failed to retrieve share list from server
<paraplegicpanda> The commands I ran were: sudo apt-get install gdm          cd /etc/gdm          sudo sed 's|X11R6/||' gdm.conf >/tmp/gdm.conf          sudo mv /tmp/gdm.conf .
<Guest94333> GeekSquid: off the ubuntu software channel
<SiegHard> how to fix keyboard layouts from changing after restart?
<paraplegicpanda> Btw, I'm running Karmic
<snuffik15> siema
<SiegHard> how to fix keyboard layouts from changing after restart?
<drizzt_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Tm_T> SiegHard: in which release?
<SiegHard> Karmic
<snuffik15> hi
<Guest94333> when i try to open something i create in sdl (or a game that uses it) it gives this error "what does this error mean i looked everywhere and cant find it "Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device" It worked before until i installed the game "The Mana World"
<callum1> GeekSquid: thanks for your help. Its interesting that commands that fail can produce textboxs that pop up with the error. wonder if there is some way to replicate this functionality within a launcher application
<GeekSquid> !repeat | Guest94333
<ubottu> Guest94333: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SiegHard> how to fix keyboard layouts from changing after restart? Karmix
<sioma> hi guys
<GeekSquid> !hi | snuffik15
<ubottu> snuffik15: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<snuffik15> klnmj,;mjk;
<snuffik15> fuck
<snuffik15> kurwa
<stdisease> !language | snuffik15
<ubottu> snuffik15: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FuzziBear> SiegHard: to change the x layout its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Section "InputDevice" change to Option "XkbLayout" "us" (or whatever locale)
<FuzziBear> afaik
<SiegHard> FuzziBear, after this my ubuntou not loard
<SiegHard> loads*
<FuzziBear> ah ic... im not sure in that case sorry
<snuffik15> umi ktos po polsku??
<stdisease> Guest94333, does that error come from the games or the SDL runtime itself? has the sdl library installation been modified in any way?
<Myrtti> !pl | snuffik15
<ubottu> snuffik15: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<snuffik15> no i chxx
<drizzt_> !sz
<drizzt_> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Allmighty> Hi guys
<Allmighty> i´m back
<Allmighty> :D
<Allmighty> and have on stuid question
<Allmighty> stupid
<stdisease> !enter | Allmighty
<ubottu> Allmighty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Allmighty> Why i cant no answhere from my server?
<BluesKaj> !lt | SiegHard
<Allmighty> i have disabled UFW
<ubottu> SiegHard: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<stdisease> Nobody can connect to your server? Can you connect to it locally?
<GeekSquid> callum1: you'd be writing a script, not a launcher, and a little more advanced than I can help with
<Allmighty> yes over ssh
<Allmighty> over putty i have connection, but no ping respond and webservices
<callum1> GeekSquid: thanks for all your help, think im onto something with a command zenity
<stdisease> Allmighty, have you opened the ssh port on your firewall?
<Allmighty> yes ssh is no problem
<snuffik15> qrwa
<callum1> GeekSquid: looks like you can send text there and produce a pop up
<Allmighty> but another services
<connectc> I have installed ubuntu on x64 vista raid0 on a separate partition now neither will boot, I see the windows is still in tact... I have tried bootrec.exe /* and it does not work...how do I recover
<callum1> GeekSquid: if you are interested i can let you know the results, else thanks again for your help
<stdisease> Allmighty, have you opened their respective ports as well? Maybe you have stale iptables filters left by ufw
<SealedWithAKiss> Can somebody help me with GRUB? After installing Karmic there isn't an entry for booting into Vista.
<others> hey i dont know how to say my problem but i will try me best.after i installed kde recently, i couldn't login to my account.and i know password is not wrong..i could only login using others account which is not administrator? and all my files and documents is in my account .can anybody help me with this?
<Allmighty> stdisease i have opened, and now i disable UFW and still same
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, on your linux system, try installing package 'os-prober' if it isn't already and run 'sudo update-grub2'
<dimuls> hi2all
<GeekSquid> callum1: I believe you can use zenity, except you won't be writing launchers... look into shell scripting
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, it doesn't work.
<MjCb> Hola?
<others> hey can anyone help me with my problem???
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, you might have to add a vista entrry manually then, to your /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<GeekSquid> !patience | others
<ubottu> others: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MjCb> Ok
<nasa> quit
<root_> bonjour
<stdisease> nasa, /quit
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, I have tried doing it from /etc/grub.d/11_Windows by following a tutorial.
<stdisease> !es | root_
<ubottu> root_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MjCb> I'm spain!!!!!
<stdisease> !fr | root_ , sorry
<ubottu> root_ , sorry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, I don't know how to do it from /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<root_> hello
<drizzt_> how to change the system encoding from utf-8 to simple codepage?
<KB1JWQ> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KB1JWQ> IRCing as root is asking for pain.
<JLove> Hi, does anybody know the details of a j2ee irc channel?
<MjCb> En?
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, well you'll have to know which partition on which harddrive your Vista is on, and then the commands are simple
<KB1JWQ> JLove: /msg alis list *topic*
<JLove>  /msg alias list *topic*
<GeekSquid> root_: just a warning .. you are currently running as root ... this is very insecure and you should not be on a IRC network with your client runinng as root user VERY VERY INSECURE
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, Vista is on /dev/sda1
<stdisease> !es | MjCb
<ubottu> MjCb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JLove> KB1JWQ: How do i go about issuing this commnad?
<MjCb> What??
<ryan_> I need some help. I have an HP Pavillion tx2520ea with a Broadcom 4322 wireless driver. I've installed the b43-fwcutter and reset my computer but the wireless still isn't being detected. Can anyone help?
<MjCb> jajaja
<MjCb> What your name?
<KB1JWQ> JLove: You type it into your IRC window? :-)
<GeekSquid> !offtopic | MjCb
<ubottu> MjCb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dimuls> there is a problem with a hal deamon after updating xubuntu 9.10: after booting an error message "Hal deamon is not running".  how to solve this problem?
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, which line in your /boot/grub/device.map corresponds to /dev/sda ?
<JLove>  /msg alias list *j2ee*
<dimuls> anyone, any ideas?
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, (hd0) ?
<JLove>  /msg alis list *j2ee*
<arjunak01> HELP "gpg --list-public-keys" and "gpg --list-secret-key" shows same output is something wrong
<MjCb> What your nameeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!??
<Myrtti> MjCb: this is not a chat channel, do you have ubuntu problems?
<Hebram> jlove:  omit the space before the "/"
<connectc> I have installed ubuntu on x64 vista raid0 on a separate partition now neither will boot, I see the windows is still in tact... I have tried bootrec.exe /* and it does not work...how do I recover
<dimuls> hello??
<MjCb> Hello
<GeekSquid> !patience | dimuls
<ubottu> dimuls: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ryan_> I need some help. I have an HP Pavillion tx2520ea with a Broadcom 4322 wireless driver. I've installed the b43-fwcutter and reset my computer but the wireless still isn't being detected. Can anyone help?
<MjCb> Hello??????
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, yeah (hd0)
<adifire> JLove, u know ther's a site for irc channel search! - searchirc.com
<MjCb> Whay
<MjCb> a
<MjCb> What your name?
<dimuls> my?
<MjCb> hello?
<MjCb> yeah
<BluesKaj> !es | MjCb
<ubottu> MjCb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arjunak01> "gpg --list-public-keys" and "gpg --list-secret-key" shows same output. is something wrong ?
<MjCb> hello?
<drizzt_> !op mjcb spamming
<Allmighty> can someone help me, with webadmin access? i just installed and get no access to port 10000
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dimuls> is it important?
<richthegeek> hi, does anyone have any experience getting grub-reboot working under 9.10 (grub2)?
<Myrtti> !webmin | Allmighty
<ubottu> Allmighty: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<BluesKaj> richthegeek, sudo update-grub2
<dimuls> MjCb, do you now me?
<connectc> would i get attention if i showed my boobs??? :-) I guess nobody has an answer... where is the best place to go to get answers on failed dual boot installation
<richthegeek> blues-kaj, different purporse
<Myrtti> dimuls: he's gone
<Allmighty> ubottu then why is gameserver not working too?
<richthegeek> BluesKaj** different use, grub-reboot is for one-boot changes to the default
<drizzt_> how to change the system default encoding from utf-8 to simple codepage???
<ryan_> Can anyone help?
<usr13> Allmighty: ubottu is a bot.
<Allmighty> ok
<Allmighty> :(
<BluesKaj> richthegeek, you still need to update-grub to rewrite your changes to the cfg file
<usr13> ryan_: Maybe... ask and see
<orson> drizzt_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, add this to your 40_custom and update-grub2, should work: http://pastebin.com/peA89zMC
<richthegeek> BluesKaj: so "sudo grub-reboot 2; sudo update-grub2; sudo shutdown -r 0" will do it?
<Allmighty> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Allmighty> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<ryan_> I need some help. I have an HP Pavillion tx2520ea with a Broadcom 4322 wireless driver. I've installed the b43-fwcutter and reset my computer but the wireless still isn't being detected. Can anyone help?
<cowboy_> howdy
<drizzt_> orson, Generating locales... Generation complete. <-- how's this related to my question?
<adifire> !grub-reboot
<BluesKaj> richthegeek, I would think so
<ryan_> Third time of asking, I don't want to keep spamming incase someone IS answering.
<richthegeek> doesnt look like it is
<richthegeek> default is still being set to 0
<dimuls> so, "hal deamon is not start" after xubuntu 9.10 update? anyone, any idea?
<BluesKaj> !pm | arjunak01
<ubottu> arjunak01: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GeekSquid> ryan_: have you tried cycling the hardware power to the wireless card ... usually a combination of Fn+ a Fkey or a dedicated switch on the laptop, might help
<ryan_> GeekSquid: Yeah, there's a switch at the front - nothing happened.
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, after update-grub2 the terminal freezes on memtest.
<arjunak01> "gpg --list-public-keys" and "gpg --list-secret-key" shows same output. is something wrong
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, oh it's completed now.
<stdisease> SealedWithAKiss, test it should have a vista entry now
<SealedWithAKiss> stdisease, thanks. I'll reboot now and see what happens.
<PascalFr_parti> !wiki suspend
<Pici> arjunak01: Surely the public key list has 'pub' in front of the keys instead of 'sec'?
<connectc> I have installed ubuntu on x64 vista raid0 on a separate partition now neither will boot, I see the windows is still in tact... I have tried bootrec.exe /* and it does not work...how do I recover
<dimuls> after booting "HAL daemon not running" message.  why?
<GeekSquid> ryan_: you may have better luck with the firmware here ... http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ .. add the repository for your version ... although you'll need a ethernet connection to use
<arjunak01> pici: typing gpg --list-public-keys shows output as "pub   1024D/ABCD 2010-03-01". gpg --list-secret-keys also shows "sec   1024D/ABCD 2010-03-01" here 'ABCD' is same in both the cases
<arjunak01> "
<Pici> arjunak01: Thats fine.
<drizzt_> arjunak01, this is key id it should be the same
<ubyServer> What's going on Ubuntu!
<arjunak01> pici,drizzt_:ok,thanks for the help
<GeekSquid> ubyServer: greetings, welcome to support, can we help you? or are you here to bug us? cause we got plenty of bug's
<ubyServer> Must I apparmor bind9 stop before working with it?
<KB1JWQ> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ubyServer> Alright.
<stdisease> ubyServer, nice enthusiasm. Lets see of it lasts :p
<KB1JWQ> Never used it, should learn.
<dimuls> GeekSquid, can you help me?
<treats-home> I need help getting PDFlib working in ubuntu with PHP
<lotia> possibly OT, but is there a d
<solid_liquid> dimuls, HAL was replaced I believe
<solid_liquid> lotia, a d?
<dimuls> solid_liquid, so i must remove it?
<stdisease> dimuls, can you 'sudo hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes' ? what output does it give?
<ryan_> GeekSquid: How do i add a repository?
<GeekSquid> dimuls: probably not, but I will tell you that HAL is probably broken in 9.10 on your system and broke when you upgraded, sometimes upgrading is not the best choice as it tends to break things, you could try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal'  .. no promises weather it will work
<solid_liquid> ryan_, vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<GeekSquid> ryan_: open Synaptic Package Manager ... goto Settings, repoistories, 3rd party software ... add the deb line for your version
<ubuntufreak> need help in installing groundcontrol, i get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/386407/ when i try to install it in my Ubuntu 9.10
<simona> ciao
<simona> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<simona> ciao
<simona> !lista
<drizzt_> some letters in full-screen console are more bright than others why is that and how to fix it?
<dimuls> stdisease, it shows the same "hald -h"
<drizzt_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yehia> hello, how can i grap a video from online like youtube for Example?
<drizzt_> yehia, piracy is not discussed here
<GeekSquid> yehia: install the firefox plugin .. video download helper
<dimuls> GeekSquid, i'l try it, thanks
<Flare-Laptop> yehia: That's not piracy
<stdisease> drizzt_, come on that is not piracy
<DemoOn> Mount of filesystem failed. A maintanace shell will now be started. Controol -D will terminate this and re-retry root@blablabla, what should i do?
<stdisease> yehia, use the firefox plugin or install 'clive'
<solid_liquid> yep
<Flare-Laptop> yehia: clive or youtube-dl
<solid_liquid> drizzt_, many (if not most) youtube videos are not copyrighted
<OerHeks> yehia watch the youtube movie, keep the page open, then grab it from /tmp/
<solid_liquid> OerHeks, that's always been my favorite way :)
<mplabs> nibbler, thank you !
<yehia> Thanks alot Flare-Laptop, stdisease , GeekSquid.
<DemoOn> any help?
<Flare-Laptop> yehia: Np
<OerHeks> me 2 solid_liquid :-d
<yehia> OerHeks, i did  but i couldnt find the file
<Flare-Laptop> DemoOn: run fsck
<jevidl> yehia: if you are using firefox, check out the Download Helper extension
<OerHeks> yehia, watch it 'till the end ! leave the browser open, if you close the browser, the /tmp/ will be deleted.
<solid_liquid> yehia, do this in /tmp:  for F in *; do file "$F" | grep -i flash; done
<jevidl> yehia: sorry, DownloadHelper
<solid_liquid> yehia, that'll tell you the file that has the flash video in it
<solid_liquid> OerHeks, no, better trick: create a hardlink when you find it, so it won't get deleted
<researcher1> is there a way to know  the ratings of software before I choose to install it in Ubuntu? I want to install the best of all in every class lets say Education,Science etc....
<solid_liquid> that reminds me...  I meant to write a program to automatically collect flash videos in there, but forgot all about it
<PyjamaSpank> researcher1: good question, i think it's coming back in the next upgrade
<solid_liquid> of course, youtube is switching to html5 video now though
<yehia> OerHeks, yes of course i do exactly as you said ... but still i cant find the file
<OerHeks> solid_liquid, how about the fash cookies ? some are 100 kb, others 50 kb, takes a lot of space :(
<researcher1> PyjamaSpank: when will next upgrade available?
<solid_liquid> researcher1, best is a personal choice in too many cases
<Trinity33> hi anyone here? have little question. trying to make app launcher in 9.10 so right click on desktop create new document put in this document name of the application then make it exe close right click on the desktop create launcher chose terminal app then name and command path to the script close. then when i press at the new created launcher it close immediately  why? there was an option in inetrpid not to close app after it starts in karmic none so
<Trinity33>   how stop terminal from closing after i press launcher see the terminal for second and it close. any advice?
<Trinity33>  when i type in the terminal name of this aplication it start without closing so how to stop launcher from closing this terminal after one sec
<PyjamaSpank> researcher1: i saw something omgubuntu.co.uk about it
<predator_x> guys..my videos dont stream at all.. im using mozilla firefox
<predator_x> can u help me?
<iamleneko> did someone had success with setting chrootdirectory within sshd_config ?
<solid_liquid> OerHeks, I was going to design it so that it only collected flash videos specifically, and to have a configurable amount of time to keep the files before deleting them (so the user could see what videos had been collected and choose which ones to keep within that timeframe of, say, 1 day)
<WizardOfOz> Hi I am kinda stuck in something , anyone has any idea of an encrypted program like GhostSuf to unblock Filters for Ubuntu Remix thanks
<drizzt_> Trinity33, uncheck 'Launch in terminal' checkbox
<PyjamaSpank> researcher1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/ubuntu-software-centre-gets-star.html
<OerHeks> solid_liquid, i'd like such a tool
<solid_liquid> OerHeks, right?  I should get around to writing it
<researcher1> PyjamaSpank; thanks Im trying
<alex88> if i have a vps with multiple ip on eth0 how can i set that program to use another ip when connecting somewhere?
<solid_liquid> researcher1, you really need to play with several yourself from each category to find which one appeals most to your taste
<drizzt_> software center is unusable bloadware
<drizzt_> (2) some letters in full-screen console are more bright than others; why is that and how to fix it?
<WizardOfOz> ScottyCat, If you're between 17-21 and you don't care about French Iranian mix with Indian/Pakistani blood fella I am your man
<WizardOfOz> oops sorry sorry
<Slart> drizzt_: can you get a screenshot of this? I can't say I've seen this before.
<Curly_Q> If I want to install Xubuntu over or as an option to Gnome, would sudo apt-get install Xubuntu-desktop be appropriate or will Ubuntu allow it as an option too run it without Gnome in the background?
<WizardOfOz> So Anyone Knows of a similar program like GhostSurf for ubuntu ?
<solid_liquid> drizzt_, real console (/dev/tty) or virtual console (/dev/pts)?
<researcher1> PyjamaSpank:thats possible only in Ubuntu 10.04?
<drizzt_> (3) My gnome tells me that keyboard switcher had a problem and need to be removed, wtf?
<orson> Curly_Q: just pick xfce as session at login
<drizzt_> real console, like vt1
<dandalion> I have a questions do I just ask in the channel?
<Slart> dandalion: yup
<dandalion> sweet
<Slart> !details | dandalion
<ubottu> dandalion: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<solid_liquid> drizzt_, is this on a laptop?
<obiwan_> guys, i need help with my network
<solid_liquid> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obiwan_> neither wicd, networkmanager, work with my access point since i disabled pasword
<Slart> obiwan_: just describe your problem
<WizardOfOz> !question is there a software like Ghostsurf to unblock filtered websites ??
<obiwan_> thanks solid_liquid :P
<Curly_Q> Orson thanks.
<drizzt_> solid_liquid, no it's not, those are the same letters each time
<predator_x> guys..can anyone help me without video streaming? it just doesnt stream... im using mozilla
<candy> Can I install CentOS with minimal < 200 MB?
<solid_liquid> drizzt_, try setting a different font for your console
<orson> cafuego: centos is next door, this is ubuntu
<Slart> WizardOfOz: sounds like you want a proxy.. you'll probably have to pay for one of those.. or suffer very bad performance
<Pici> Curly_Q: Perhaps you ashould ask in #centos, not #ubuntu
<solid_liquid> candy: why are you asking that here?
<drizzt_> solid_liquid, like dpkg-reconfigure console-setuo?
<WizardOfOz> slart dunno I had ghostsurf
<WizardOfOz> slart for windows i need something like that for ubuntu
<Curly_Q> Orson, another thing, is it dangerous to use apt-get in root?
<obiwan_> please, i need some way to join my wlan
<solid_liquid> drizzt_, no...  a little more complicated than that.  it's another kernel config ;)
<stdisease> Curly_Q, no
<orson> Curly_Q: only root can use apt-get
<timyeung> WizardOfOz, Google it
<obiwan_> it's without password, and neiehter networkmanager nor wicd work
<dandalion> I have ubuntu 9.10 laptop version and like it soo much that i put the desktop version on my desktop everything works fine but I cannot get my broadband wireless connection to work.  It will connect but not let me surf, I cannot find anything as to why.  Any idea or suggestions on what I should look for?
<Curly_Q> I did an aptget with a client account.
<WizardOfOz> timyeung meaning ?
<orson> Curly_Q: but most of options aren't allowed to do
<drizzt_> come on, is this gentoo or something?
<solid_liquid> dandalion, how does your desktop connect to your broadband?
<stdisease> Curly_Q, if you used it with sudo that's same as root
<Slart> WizardOfOz: from the ghostsurf website it only seems that it does some plain web filtering.. removing ads and adding some virus protection.. try firefox with adblock .. that should give you about the same functionality
<Curly_Q> So I need to establish an: sudo passwd root first?
<look> Can some one get me a list of the best tools to use with Ubuntu Gnome desktop?
<Curly_Q> I see.
<orson> Curly_Q: no," sudo apt-get ...."
<Slart> !best | look
<ubottu> look: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Curly_Q> I get it.
<stdisease> Curly_Q, if you wanto to log directly as root yes, otherwise just sudo
<WizardOfOz> slart: nop it allows Encryption the data you're sending becomes anonymous
<Curly_Q> Therefore, sudo is a shortcut to root access.
<solid_liquid> drizzt_, you're just asking about uncommonly changed things today, which is why there aren't easy tools made for them
<timyeung> WizardOfOz, google proxy ubuntu see what pulls up
<orson> Curly_Q: "man sudo"
<obiwan_> please, any idea what could i try? neither networkmanager nor wicd work with my access point
<WizardOfOz> timyeung nop
<obiwan_> it works when i use wep, but it won't when i disable ciper
<dandalion> I have a mobile device that i plug in, I put all my carriers info in the network connections under wireless broadband (like my laptops)
<Curly_Q> What a change from the old Red Hat.
<Slart> WizardOfOz: then you're back at a proxy.. afaik that's the only way to become even slightly anonymous.. (and I'm not sure you're truly anon even using a proxy)
<orson> Curly_Q: no change at all, redhat has sudo too
<Pici> !sudo | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Slart> WizardOfOz: encryption doesn't make you anonymous
<solid_liquid> dandalion, I've never touched one of those devices, so I have no idea, sorry
<timyeung> dandalion, is wireless not working on your laptop?
<Trinity33> <drizzt_> there is no option uncheck launch in terminal in 9.10 when u create launcher there u got options type: application or terminal or location. name. and command: path to the script which suppose start application so when normally i type in a shell the name of this app it start. but hwne use launcher it start and close in 1 sec
<dandalion> It works on my laptop i can not get it to work on my desktop
<WizardOfOz> slart well it does, if you are sending anonymous data/encrypted data the ISP can't really see what you're doing
<Maistux> Buenas a todos/as
<PyjamaSpank> researcher1: looks like it
<stdisease> !es | Maistux
<ubottu> Maistux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<overmind> !es | Maistux
<drizzt_> it should be "application"; btw why you neet a script to start an application?
<timyeung> dandalion, you obviously have a wireless card plugged into you desktop right? did it work in windows?
<kenshin> hi all
<dandalion> yes
<Slart> WizardOfOz: that's true.. but being anonymous isn't the same as "my isp doesn't know what I'm doing on the net"
<kenshin> how do i fix syslog.conf?
<WizardOfOz> True
<WizardOfOz> slart so we have something like that for ubuntu ?
<kenshin> my module messages are not logged in the messages...
<overmind> WizardOfOz: Maybe Tor?
<dandalion> on my desktop it connects but wont let me go online
<stdisease> kenshin, why don't you shows what your syslog.conf looks like (use pastebin) and we'll trying helping fix it
<timyeung> dandalion, try this : click system>administration> hardware drivers
<kenshin> stdisease, okie
<kenshin> :D
<solid_liquid> dandalion, is it the same exact kind of card in both?
<Curly_Q> I found another interesting one called edubuntu. Looks pretty cool for kids and instructors.
<Slart> WizardOfOz: according to their site "your surfing is router through private anonymous hubs".. that sounds like proxies to me.. and those usually cost money
<Trinity33> so cos my app is cd /mmm/mmmm/mmmm/mmmm then name.py -th and it start i wanted put a command and use launcher to start it instad type in shell ful path to this app
<stdisease> mmm: no such file or directory
<WizardOfOz> Ignore the site !
<dandalion> yeah... we swap it back and forth depending on what what machine we use
<kenshin> stdisease, http://pastebin.com/3HjmMqYU
<overmind> !tor | Slart and WizardOfOz
<ubottu> Slart and WizardOfOz: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<WizardOfOz> Soemthing to make my data encrypted sending it to the internet
<WizardOfOz> overmind: no
<overmind> Slart, WizardOfOz: Isn't only for freenode
<solid_liquid> dandalion, maybe you forgot a step you used on the laptop?
<stdisease> kenshin, does it give an error concerning any specific line?
<Slart> WizardOfOz, overmind: last time I tried Tor it was unbearably slow.. might have become better now though
<timyeung> dandalion, you should see your network card in there. click on it and click activate. you should have your wireless card plugged in, and you should be hardwired into your network
<solid_liquid> Slart, WizardOfOz : I highly recommend a cloak
<kenshin> stdisease, no
<kenshin> i am trying module programming
<stdisease> kenshin, how did you know it's broken then?
<WizardOfOz> meh
<overmind> Slart: It works fine for me
<kenshin> someone in #kernelnewbies told me
<researcher1> can I find star rating for Ubuntu software anywhere?
<kenshin> my module doesnt log messages in the messages file
<overmind> Slart: Speed depends of day, weekends, obviusly, works very fast, today... not too speed as yesteday :P
<stdisease> kenshin, when you said you wanted to fix it I assumed it's broken somehow. Ok..
<kenshin> but i can see them after  dmesg
<dandalion> ok I will give that a try
<WizardOfOz> Something similar to ghostsurf :(
<dandalion> thanks
<kenshin> stdisease, the guy was sure it is broken..
<Slart> overmind: nice to know things have picked up...
<WizardOfOz> I paid 20 dollars for GhostSurf
<obiwan_> please guys, i need to join my passwordless router. neither networkmanager nor wicd can . could anybody guide me ?
<WizardOfOz> I don't care paying something like for Linux
<overmind> WizardOfOz: http://www.torproject.org/
<poison> irc:///unomorphxt
<timyeung> dandalion, you should also up date your system while hardwired in. it helped when I had the same problem when I installed ubuntu on my laptop
<wickire2> Hello All.  I have a 8.10 LTS 64 bit with 3 NIC interfaces. 2 of the interfaces are on one card.   But when I do an ifconfig only two interfaces show up.  How do I activate the third?
<WizardOfOz> Thanks overmind
<overmind> WizardOfOz: No problem :)
<kenshin> stdisease, so is there any problem?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<obiwan_> hi The_ManU_212
<rob0917> I installed the lxde package and apt installed xscreensaver with it,and I've uninstalled lxde but now the ubuntu default screensaver won't activate,what can I do?
<Trinity33> is there a way to configure launcher in ubuntu 9.10? any conf file etc?
<stdisease> kenshin, no that I can tell, except if there's a specific behavior you want to configure
<The_ManU_212> is osd-notify also available for other linux distributions?
<The_ManU_212> or for kde?
<Dan_E> anyone know why i cant see my win drive in file manager ubuntu 9.10 I installed ubuntu with Wubi, is that why?
<The_ManU_212> i like its appereance
<kenshin> stdisease, why wudnt my module log messages then?
<Slart> WizardOfOz: I'm not sure how reliable this site is.. or the info they supply.. it might be a good place to start looking though http://proxy.org/
<Maletor> Can I set up my RAID 5 through my BIOS or must I use mdadm?
<solid_liquid> The_ManU_212, yep
<kenshin> stdisease, anything u may know about it?
<timyeung> wickire2, try this : click system>administration>hardware drivers. see if it is in there and if it is click activate
<stdisease> kenshin, do any of the message you're looking for show up in /var/log/kern.log ?
<solid_liquid> The_ManU_212, it's a freedesktop.org standard
<Maletor> How do I scp through a firewall (which I have access to) to my computer?
<kenshin> umm
<kenshin> dint chk tht
<WizardOfOz> slart: those are blocked by Chinese and Iranian Government
<Flare-Laptop> Maletor: Portforward them first.
<solid_liquid> Maletor, unblock (and forward if needed) port 22
<Maletor> Flare-Laptop: I'd rather not port forward... maybe tunnel?
<wickire2> timyeung: Sorry. This was a server install.  So no X server.  I need to do it through the command line
<kenshin> stdisease, oh yes
<kenshin> they do
<drizzt_> is there some console text editor which can use shift+keys to select text?
<kenshin> i can see them
<timyeung> wickire2, ooo sorry I can't help
<Flare-Laptop> Maletor: You can try
<Slart> WizardOfOz: the site http://proxy.org is blocked? or the sites that are listed on it?
<stdisease> WizardOfOz, 'apt-get get install tor' they probably aren't blocking that one ;-)
<kenshin> all the messages...
<Maletor> Flare-Laptop: how would i do it?
<wickire2> timyeung: No promblem.  Thanks for trying
<The_ManU_212> solid_liquid: where can i download the source? and i ehard dke is not based on these freedesktop standards?
<stdisease> kenshin, good. problem solved then, I take it?
<WizardOfOz> stdisease: No I mean proxy.org the proxies there are blocked
<alabd> hello ,  How to install this ? http://nohands.sf.net/ ?
<WizardOfOz> No good.
<kenshin> stdisease, hmmm
<Slart> WizardOfOz: go with Tor then.. they'll have a hard time blocking that
<WizardOfOz> Okay cheers
<kenshin> stdisease, lemme ask the #kernelnewbies guys if this is ok... :P
<stdisease> kenshin, show them your syslog.conf if it helps
<solid_liquid> wickire2, lspci to find out what type of NIC it is, then google for it to see what .ko kernel module is needed, then use lsmod and modprobe to make sure it's loaded and in use
<solid_liquid> wickire2, you may need to download another driver for it
<kenshin> stdisease, ok
<solid_liquid> The_ManU_212, google for the project homepage
<timyeung> alabd, try sudo apt-get install libhfp hfpd hfconsole
<wickire2> solid_liquid: thx
<solid_liquid> wickire2, np
<rob0917> how much of a threat are rootkits to ubuntu ?
<alabd> timyeung: E: Couldn't find package libhfp
<solid_liquid> rob0917, very uncommon
<solid_liquid> rob0917, install rkhunter if you're worried about them
<rob0917> good
<alabd> timyeung:  also two other
<timyeung> alabd, you might need to add the repository for it
<orson> rob0917: google for "gnome-look malware screensaver" and decide
<alabd> maybe but which ? timyeung
<drizzt_> rob0917, you will be constantly attacked only if hosting webserver
<timyeung> alabd, hold on i'm am seeing what i can pull up here
<rob0917> thanks all
<asd__> GeekSquid, i tried. it didn't help
<asd__> GeekSquid, the title of error message xfce power manager.
<Dan_E> anyone know why i cant see my win drive in file manager ubuntu 9.10 I installed ubuntu with Wubi from inside win blows, is that why?
<b2p1mp> I tried for a few hours lastnight to get the video driver installed on ubuntu 910 ... on an ispiron 8000 Dell laptop( ati 128mb mobility m4 rage)  The current driver works but video/youtube runs slow.  I think I am using a generic video driver...that isnt accelerated.   Any ideas?  I will keep on googling too.  Seems this card has many issues with people.
<dumdumz> I am trying to access my ubuntu desktop from my windows box using realvnc viewer on the windows box and i can control the ubuntu desktop just find but the screen doesnt refresh so I cannot see the current state. Anyone know why this is?
<Samual> Hey for some reason when I try to open an iso file in Ubuntu which I know works (I used it in a VM) I don't see the contents of the iso
<Samual> I just see a readme.txt file
<researcher1> is there a software repository for Ubuntu which also explain what this program is all about?
<b2p1mp> Aslo, some info, during installation i had to choose safe graphics Mode or the screen was layered in 3 and cutting some parts off.
<Samual> The image itself is 3.7gb, so I know the data is there
<Samual> Is there a reason I can't extract it?
<asd__> anyone, after updating, after booting  xfce power manager error: "hal deamon is not running". how can i make  xfce power manager boot after hal deamon?
<dumdumz> Samual, an iso is an image file not an archive
<orson> Samual: how did you mount it?
<Samual> I know, but e.g. 7zip can read those normally (Or winrar)
<solid_liquid> researcher1, run aptitude, by itself, from the command line.  it'll show you long descriptions for each package
<b2p1mp> dumdumz: iso can be opened with winrar and other archivers though
<Samual> And I didn't mount it, I couldn't get it to mount with the mount command
<timyeung> alabd, oh I see... you have to build from source code. do you know how to do that?
<monub> anybody know if the security issues about acrobat extend to linux version of reader?
<solid_liquid> Samual, how are you opening it?
<stdisease> Samual, use 'mount -o loop' with the command
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<solid_liquid> Samual, you neet to use the  -o loop  flag to mount
<genii> If udf use -t udf
<Samual> stdisease, I tried that, it complains that it can't find the iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<savid> Does anyone know of a good database GUI client for ubuntu,  preferably one that works with multiple types of databases?
<Samual> I know
<alabd> timyeung: should try
<Samual> Oh I see
<Samual> I forgot the mountpoint >.> hah
<Samual> One sec.
<solid_liquid> Samual, mount -o loop myfile.iso mymountdir/
<Samual> K that worked.
<Samual> Thanks.
<ssn> hi guys
<kenshin> stdisease, he said it shud be normal
<kenshin> if the kern.log shows all the messages that dmesg does, it shud be fine
<ssn> do you know how to remove a certain line from a text document / script without using an editor? i can pick the line with grep, but i dont know how to remove it
<kenshin> stdisease, thanks
<stdisease> kenshin, y/w
<solid_liquid> savid, the one from openoffice is supposedly good
<orson> ssn: use grep -v   > newfile
<jelly-bean> how can i setup one user that all new users will clone settings from? (e.g. the hidden $HOME config directories like .purple for pidgin, .mozilla for firefox, xwindows/gnome/xfce/kde settings, etc.)
<savid> solid_liquid,  oh, I didn't know it had one?
<jelly-bean> OR how can i clone an existing user when creating a new one?
<stdisease> monub, I use(d) adobe reader linux version with no security issues (but I had no issues with windows version so..)
<ssn> orson: is there a more elegant solution?
<solid_liquid> savid, yep
<solid_liquid> "Well, this is a welcome surprise for those of us waiting for Ubuntu 10.04, the Lucid Lynx. Several users are reporting that their iPod Touches and iPhones (including the 3GS) work in alpha 3 - without tweaking, without jailbreaking, without patching - with Nautilus and Rythmbox."
<solid_liquid> cool :)
<Pici> jelly-bean: /etc/skel/ is copied to new user's home directories when they are created.
<ssn> because i would want to replace the file
<ssn> the exact same file
<orson> jelly-bean: copy whatever you need to /etc/skel
<ssn> if i do it with grep -v, then it would append it
<jelly-bean> thx Pici, orson
<dimuls> anyone, after updating, after booting  xfce power manager error: "hal deamon is not running". how can i make  xfce power manager boot after hal deamon?
<orson> ssn:then use sed, perl, awk
<ssn> orson: because i dont know how, im asking here ;)
<Pici> ssn: sed with the -i arugment can modifiy the initial file. Something like: sed -i s/^*.donotwant.*$// thefile      would work
<ssn> i know that it is somehow possible with these commands
<ssn> Pici: thx
<Pici> ssn: You can test using the command without the -i arugment and it will print the modifcation to stdout.  Just put -i in when you want it to make the changes.
<solid_liquid> jelly-bean, you put all the conf files in /etc/profile.d/
<dandalion> no luck
<ssn> Pici: it does not work
<dandalion> when I did the driver check it didnt register it and said no drivers found
<timyeung> alabd, goto this site and read the documentation http://nohands.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/nohands/trunk/
<solid_liquid> jelly-bean, er sorry, in /etc/skel
<solid_liquid> oh, someone answered already heh
<dimuls> GeekSquid, it didnt help. still after booting  xfce power manager error: "hal deamon is not running". how can i make  xfce power manager boot after hal deamon?
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello, can anyone help me with some troubles I'm having with cd playing since I disabled pulseaudio using this tutorial http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ ?
<timyeung> dandalion, did you have the network cable plugged in?
<dandalion> yes... its a stick that you plug into a usb slot
<KaffeeJunky123> Somehow Rhythmbox doesn't playback cds anymore, when I select the open rhythmbox option in nautilus it opens up but it doesn't list the sound files of the cd :/
<dandalion> i plugged it in and made sure it was on (all the lights lite up)
<KaffeeJunky123> plackback does work with sound-juicer
<vi390> hi, anyone any idea about working multitouchscreens (22") for ubuntu?
<KaffeeJunky123> but I want it to work with rhythmbox, the strange thing is that rhythmbox plays all my mp3s just fine
<david_> Can anyone out there help me with an issue I am having? I appear to have lost my home folder. All it has is 2 files called Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt. When I do "ecryptfs-mount-private" like the readme says all I get is "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<vi390> Acer has a new one , and iiyama but there is no informations about if it works or not
<obiwan_> guys i need help with networking
<obiwan_> could anybody help ?
<obiwan_> i can't join a open router
<obiwan_> neither w/ networkmanager nor wicd
<dumdumz> I cant get any vnc viewer to properly display my ubuntu desktop. Control is working but the screen isn't refreshing in any viewer
<SealedWithAKiss> I am having trouble mounting Windows. I have tried running chkdsk /f and have rebooted Windows twice. However I cannot mount Windows in Ubuntu 9.10. Can anybody help?
<david_> I probally can't help you SealedWithAKiss but if you copy paste the error someone else might be able to
<boondoklife> dumdumz: this is a known issue with certain video drivers (nvidia/ati mainly). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126
<SealedWithAKiss> david_, thanks.
<alabd> timyeung: thanks where to get source?
<dumdumz> boondoklife, thanks I just found that
<KaffeeJunky123> where can I configure the places menu? it doesn't appear in the mainmenu options
<SealedWithAKiss> I am having trouble mounting Windows. I have tried running chkdsk /f and have rebooted Windows twice. However I cannot mount Windows in Ubuntu 9.10. Can anybody help? Here is a pastebin of the error: http://pastebin.com/a4f3UfQX
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> einen schönen guten Abend
<Pici> KaffeeJunky123: Its configured from the bookmarks menu within a Nautilus window.
<Pici> !de | Willyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubottu> Willyyyyyyyyyyy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nibbler> !de | Willyyyyyyyyyyy
<KaffeeJunky123> Pici: Thanks
<dumdumz> I changed my visual effects in the appearance preferences to none and it all started working
<usuario_> hola
<boondoklife> dumdumz: you can get around it by setting a noxdamage flag in gconf but it makes it ALOT slower. "/desktop/gnome/remote_access/disable_xdamage"
<Flare-Laptop> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ori> can someone help me? my F-spot won't open?
<Flare-Laptop> ori: F-Spot is buggy
<timyeung> alabd, not sure i think that trunk web site is the source file. i did this in my terminal: sudo apt-get install subversion then copy and pasted this: svn co https://nohands.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/nohands/trunk
<dumdumz> boondoklife, changing the visual effects worked fine. I dont need them anyways.
<nibbler> ori: open terminal, enter f-spot there, and see the output, nopaste it here maybe
<KaffeeJunky123> Pici: I can't find any places stuff in the bookmark config :/
<usuario_> hola
<dimuls> anyone, after updating, after booting  xfce power manager error: "hal deamon is not running". how can i make  xfce power manager boot after hal deamon?
<usuario_> buenas tardes
<nibbler> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> hace sol y buen tiempo
<Dan_E> SealedWithAKiss: did you install it with Wubi?
<usuario_> aqui
<KaffeeJunky123> Pici: The Places shortcuts are displayed in nautilus above the bookmarks, but I can't find any options to edit it
<usuario_> jajaja
<Pici> KaffeeJunky123: I don't have a graphical system here that I can check on, but thats where I remember adding and removing locations from.
<visof> hello
<solid_liquid> !es usuario_
<usuario_> que si nadie quiere ablas
<SealedWithAKiss> Dan_E, I haven't got a clue.
<ori> nibbler:http://paste.ubuntu.com/386437/
<visof> how can i change my network connection from DHCP to static  ??
<Dan_E> i used that to install it and cant see windows either
<solid_liquid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ori> Flare-Laptop: is there something better?
<Dan_E> move to windows and see if there is a program there called Wubi
<The_ManU_212> is osd-notify also available for other linux distributions?
<Flare-Laptop> ori: I like using gthumb
<The_ManU_212> does it also work with kde?
<dimuls> visof, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces if haven't network manager
<dimuls> visof, otherwise you can try network manager
<timyeung> alabd, sorry thats as much as i can help you with good luck. there has to be some document out there somewhere to help you out
<KaffeeJunky123> Pici: well, thanks for trying to help me anyways
<visof> dimuls what should add to that file ?
<dimuls> man interfaces
<dimuls> there is some examples
<Dan_E> :s
<Dan_E> SealedWithAKiss: move to windows and see if there is a program there called Wubi
<dimuls> visof, something like "iface inet eth0 static..."
<nibbler> ori: while this gives some clearer info than "does not start" it does not give me a direct hint where to lok, sorry
<kubanc> ej,a mi lahko kdo zazipa od gimpa pallets folder pa ga da nekam
<kubanc> k zgleda da sm vse patterns zbrisal
<ori> nibbler: sok thanx anyway... prob just switch to gthumb
<dimuls> anyone, help please. after updating, after booting  xfce power manager error: "hal deamon is not running". how can i make  xfce power manager boot after hal deamon?
<SealedWithAKiss> Dan_E, I think I used Wubi at one point to try out Karmic but then removed it and installed Karmic by booting the Live CD.
<Dan_E> then not the same problem i have. did you install ntfsprog
<SealedWithAKiss> Dan_E, yeah I ran ntfsfix but it gave me an I/O error.
<Dan_E> i am going to reinstall from burnt .iso
<kubanc> anybody knows what should be the problem in gimp, because i cannot see any patterns in clipboard.
<Micheal`> can someone point me in the right direction to fix my gnome panel settings back to the install default
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Micheal`> ty
<The_ManU_21> re
<The_ManU_21> is osd-notify also available for other linux distributions?
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know anything about the compatibility of ATI graphics card with Ubuntu Karmic 64-bit edition?
<raimonds> Hi
<Micheal`> is that supposed to restore gnome defaults or ubuntu defaults?
<The_ManU_21> does it also work with kde?
<Micheal`> sorry this is for 9.10
<raimonds> Do someone use VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP with Ubuntu 9.1?
<nastas> does anyone knows how to make s-video output to work?
<KaffeeJunky123> I've a problem, the trash tray app is invisible
<KaffeeJunky123> on ubuntu 9.04
<KaffeeJunky123> I already tried resetting the panels
<KaffeeJunky123> it didn't help :/
<Infinito> KaffeeJunky123, type alt+f2
<Infinito> and type in 'gconf-editor
<Juliata> Hi! I need to remove embedded subtitles from .avi. Is there a way to do it? Avidemux or commandline - doesn't matter.
<Azelphur> Juliata: no.
<Infinito> KaffeeJunky123, then browse to app->nautilus->desktop
<solid_liquid> Juliata, yes, but I'm not sure how
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: merci beaucoup :D
<Azelphur> Juliata: if they are embedded into the video, the text has replaced the video that was there
<solid_liquid> Juliata, mencoder should be able to do it though
<Infinito> there's a option "trash_icon_visible" KaffeeJunky123
<Infinito> KaffeeJunky123, no problem.
<Juliata> Azelphur, you can do it in VirtualDub, so there should be Linux way ;)
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: already found it ;9
<Azelphur> Juliata: they arn't embedded into the video then, they are standard subtitles
<Juliata> solid_liquid, thank you, I'll look for more info
<raimonds> Do someone use VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP with Ubuntu 9.1?
<carmentina> hola chicos
<yehia> i have installed Clive - how to use it then
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: do I have to restart gdm for it to work?
<carmentina> hello children
<Juliata> Azelphur, no, it can remove embedded subtitles.
<Infinito> KaffeeJunky123, no
<carmentina> what
<jp--> guys, I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 but I'm getting this "Failed http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages" when using sudo do-release-upgrade
<carmentina> what
<Azelphur> Juliata: that's impossible, the content of the video where the subtitles where is gone
<jp--> I don't want to to a dist-upgrade, last time on the same system it screwed it up
<jp--> what should I do?
<carmentina> yes
<LjL> Azelphur: doesn't mean it can't be interpolated, i guess
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: so it should appear right away?
<solid_liquid> Juliata, unless the subtitles can't be turned off in the player, which means they're actually part of the image stream of the video rather than being stored as text
<LjL> carmentina: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Azelphur> LjL maybe, but that'd look so bad :P
<jp--> "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<jp--> very bad.
<Infinito> KaffeeJunky123, yep
<carmentina> no
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: well, it didn't :/
<raimonds> Do someone use VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP Video Card with Ubuntu 9.1?
<carmentina> my house is in....
<carmentina> hi
<carmentina> hola
<carmentina> amigos
<carmentina> quienes sois
<carmentina> me entendeis
<LjL> !es | carmentina
<ubottu> carmentina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<carmentina> ok
<carmentina> yes
<Infinito> KaffeeJunky123, that's weird :/
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: I also have some other strange problems
<alabd> timyeung:  Checked out revision 87.
<alabd>  so then ?
<carmentina> no
<jp--> carmentina, what do you wanna do? qué quieres hacer?
<carmentina> no se
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: rhythmbox doesn't playback audio cd's anymore :/
<BluesKaj> !unichrome | raimonds
<Hubert_Chang> !cn|carmentina
<ubottu> carmentina: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<carmentina> boring
<LjL> carmentina: pues no moleste al canal por favor
<carmentina> ++`+-
<KaffeeJunky123> Infinito: It works with sound-juicer but I don't like to navigate through audio cds with sound-juicer
<BluesKaj> !info unichrome
<ubottu> Package unichrome does not exist in karmic
<carmentina> idioma chino
<carmentina> jajja
<LjL> !ops | carmentina
<ubottu> carmentina: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<KB1JWQ> carmentina: Please desist.
<Hubert_Chang> !kill carmentina
<KB1JWQ> Hubert_Chang: That's enough.
<LjL> Hubert_Chang: you're not helping
<carmentina> esque os aburro
<carmentina> ehhhhhhhh
<KB1JWQ> carmentina: Please stop.  Last warning.
<carmentina> chicos
<carmentina> no paro
<carmentina> no
<carmentina> no
<carmentina> y
<FloodBot2> carmentina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solid_liquid> !ops | carmentina
<ubottu> carmentina: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<carmentina> no me callo
<overmind> KB1JWQ: Please help
<KB1JWQ> Nah, Tm_T Has it.
<carmentina> pasa algo
<Crimius> why do people spam?
<Juliata> Azelphur, Virtualdub with delogo filter does it.
<solid_liquid> they think they're being clever
<LjL> Crimius: a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> !pm | raimonds
<ubottu> raimonds: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Crimius> gotcha
<xangua> Crimius: the sad thing is that he speaks spansh like me :(
<raimonds> BluesKaj what did this !unichrome |meaned?
<knirli> probleme mit usb unter 9.10
<raimonds> !unichrome | raimonds
<Maletor> Should I use my BIOS on my m4a79xtd evo to do RAID 5 or use mdadm on Ubuntu?
<solid_liquid> Maletor, BIOS
<Maletor> solid_liquid, is that preferred over mdadm?
<solid_liquid> Maletor, hardware raid is better than software raid
<Haffe> until your raid controler breaks and you can't for your life find a replacement.
<Maletor> I think that my BIOS RAID 5 may be software...? fake raid... there is very little to no information about it on google
<marek_> hey guys. i installed netbook remix...but somehow it works along with the normal desktop interface...how could i get rid of it?
<orson> solid_liquid: why should software raid be worse than fakeraid?
<Maletor> Will it be easy to grow to 4 drives after I set up the 3 and it is working?
<nibbler> solid_liquid, Maletor: hardware raid is only better if it is a REAL one, not a consumer on-board one
<spinner> m
<solid_liquid> Maletor, if there's a bios utility for it, it may be HW raid
<Maletor> nibbler: i'm pretty sure it's a on-board RAID
<Maletor> it's m4a79xtd evo
<Maletor> newegg says it has contollers for 0,1,and 5
<solid_liquid> Maletor, oh hmm...
<nibbler> Maletor, you should know if you spend another $500 for a raidcontroller or not :p
<Maletor> ya my motherboard was ~100
<solid_liquid> oh, sw
<orson> Maletor: very likely fakeraid
<solid_liquid> just use mdadm then
<Maletor> so it is a fake raid right? probably only compatible with widows too
<duncanidaho1> Why doesn't DESKTOP DRAPES start when I first boot up?
<devendra> where is mysqldriver library located in ubuntu ?
<nibbler> devendra, for what?
<Maletor> do i want fakeraid or software raid?
<nibbler> Maletor, software. fake is the onboard one :)
<devendra> nibbler, I need to add path in my netbeans.
<Maletor> k
<Maletor> tahnks
<nibbler> devendra, what language is netbeans? this javastuff?
<nibbler> devendra, but check aptitude search mysql*-dev
<devendra> nibbler, yes, it is.
<devendra> ok thanks
<Crimius> duncanidaho1: I have a script that randomly changes wallpapers from a folder if you like
<nibbler> devendra, sorry, libmysql* is what you need
<nibbler> devendra, first was for like if you want to compile stuff that needs mysql client libs etc
<duncanidaho1> Crimius:  sounds complicated
<coldfire> can someone help me find and install the program that gives you a wuote evertime you use terminal?
<orson> coldfire: fortune
<Crimius> duncanidaho1: are all the wallpapers you want to cycle in the same folder?
<nastas> how to enable s-video in my laptop? does any1 know?
<duncanidaho1> Crimius:  yeah
<solid_liquid> coldfire, and you have to set your .bashrc or .bash_profile to run fortune when you login
<wathek> hello all
<wathek> is openvz available on the default obm repos ?
<cellofellow> why use openvz when you have kvm?
<Travis42> would there be any way (or another program) to do a "tail -f" but filter out certain lines?
<wathek> cellofellow, I'd like to setup a VPS
<coldfire> solid_liquid: do i just have to edit a file?
<solid_liquid> coldfire, and if you want the fortunes to be a lot funnier, install the offensive fortune datafiles and the bofh-excuses ones as well
<solid_liquid> coldfire, yeah, ~/.bashrc
<coldfire> solid_liquid: Thanks!
<cellofellow> wathek: yeah, and you can do that with kvm. Most VPSs you can buy use OpenVZ (or its commercial brother Virtuozzo) or they use Xen. But, I've seen a few with KVM, nothing wrong with KVM.
<solid_liquid> coldfire, np
<orson> coldfire: use ~/.profile
<wathek> cellofellow, really I dunno what to use so if you say that kvm is a good alternative it's OK
<wathek> :D
<cellofellow> wathek: with libvirt and virt-manager, setting up a VM server with KVM is really easy. It's the official Ubuntu supported method for virtualization.
<wathek> cellofellow, aw I see !
<wathek> cellofellow, cool I'm gonna do that
<wathek> ;)
<coldfire> orson: where is the exact location of that file? i didnt see it in my home dir
<orson> coldfire: nano ~/.profile
<orson> coldfire: it's a hidden file
<axisys> where do I request to update pastebinit pkg? it does not work with new pastebin.com
<mannytu> try ctrl-h too...
<coldfire> orson: where is the exact .profile folder location?
<orson> coldfire:  ~/.profile   that is $HOME/.profile
<orson> coldfire: inside your home-dir
<bullgard> Where can I find a practical working example of the usage of a Secure Shell Key?
<orson> bullgard: ubuntuforums has
<igor> ola alguem de POA - TS
<igor> RS
<bullgard> orson: Where there?
<coldfire> orson: ok i found it
<wathek> cellofellow, got a question
<soreau> In the output of 'dpkg -l' ii means installed. What does rc mean?
<Ox83> bullgard: http://openssh.org/
<wathek> cellofellow, could I continue and setup kvm even if my CPU doesn't support hardware virtualization ?
<feniks> sa
<orson> bullgard: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.htmml
<dell> im a cop
<`mOOse`> bad cop - no donut
<GeekSquid> axisys: edit /usr/bin/pastebinit .. change the default pastebin to pastebin.ca ... pastebin.com changed their API it doesn't work with pastebinit anymore (fix coming, but not yet)
<blanca> hello
<brianherman> dell: do you have a toughbook in ur car?>
<blanca> i'm from england
<axisys> GeekSquid: thanks
<blanca> and you?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | blanca
<ubottu> blanca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blanca> what?
<greerasu> hi
<blanca> i like maths
<Ox83> sort blanca > /dev/null?
<bullgard> orson: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html does not even mention the term "Secure Shell Key".
<igor> BRasil alguem>
<LjL> !br | igor
<ubottu> igor: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<blanca> are fun
<greerasu> italian linux user?
<Myrtti> blanca: hi, do you have Ubuntu Linux related problem or queston?
<LjL> !it | greerasu
<ubottu> greerasu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blanca> no te entiendo
<dell> oc
<blanca> que dices?
<orson> bullgard: what do you think ssh-key stands for?
<LjL> !es | blanca
<ubottu> blanca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<solid_liquid> I knew it
<xangua> !es | blanca
<GeekSquid> blanca: this is a support channel, for ubuntu, not a chat channel, if you want to chat /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<blanca> abla en cristiano
<axisys> GeekSquid: i sent an email to the owners about pastebinit
<solid_liquid> blanca is the same troll from earlier
<xangua> !es > blanca
<ubottu> blanca, please see my private message
<igor> #ubuntu-br
<igor> ok
<GeekSquid> axisys: they are aware, and are working on a fix..,. the workaround I told you about works
<axisys> GeekSquid: but your workaround is working .. thanks
<bullgard> orson: Let me see.
<orson> bullgard: little hint:ssh = secure shell
<coldfire> orson: i tried adding "fortune" to the file and saving but it does nothing. what am i doing wrong?
<orson> coldfire: have you installed fortune?
<coldfire> yes
<orson> coldfire: then login
<coldfire> orson: i am in gnome?
<bullgard> orson: The article http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html includes ssh-keygen but not ssh-key.
<root_> hi there
<orson> bullgard: what do you want to do, what do you need a tut for?
<root_> i am having problems with install of ns3 onubuntu karmic
<root_> can some1 help
<gabumon> hi
<root_> hi gabu
<orson> coldfire: then add "fortune" to ~/.bashrc too
<root_> probs ns3+ubuntu karmic!!!need help!!!!!!
<GeekSquid> root_: YOU ARE RUNNING AS ROOT ... THIS IS VERY UNSECURE, and could cause problems w/other things... Please log in as a regular user and try again
<root_> thanx geek
<KB1JWQ> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gabumon> sorry , i'm noob i'm looking for french channel
<GeekSquid> !fr | gabumon
<gabumon> o_O
<ubottu> gabumon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<blanca> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bullgard> orson: For using the the Secure Shell Key having the Key ID=FC2C... but no Validity in my Seahorse program.
<gabumon> thank's :D
<orson> bullgard: seahorse? isn't that a gui to gnuPG?
<tdskate> hallo
<bullgard> orson: Yes, it is.
<orson> bullgard: bnupg != secure shell
<xro_> hi, i have a special question... i would like to show that is it possible to send mail with telnet... do you know an open server?
<tdskate> i'm using pidgin, and i'm looking for the setting to turn of the annoying online/offline sounds ...
<orson> gnupg
<orson> xro_: there are hundreds all over the net :((
<PyjamaSpank> tdskate: isn't it just right click on the task bar icon, preferences, sounds
<xangua> tdskate: sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack, restart pidgin and activate hide join/leave plugin
<xro_> orson, you coould maybe give me an adress?
<orson> xro_: check all those rbl-lists, open spam relays are listed there. nobody will take your mail, sent via them
<sudipta> can any one help me enabling visual effects in karmic koala
<GeekSquid> tdskate.. open you buddylist .. .goto tools>preferences ... sound tab .. you will see it
<xangua> !details | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sudipta> i have enabled drivers but nothing yet
<xro_> orson, but i need that the mail will be received....
<orson> xro_: then you don't want to use an open relay
<orson> xro_: use your isps mailserver
<xro_> orson, and do you think than i can fake the sender name?
<xangua> sudipta: what do you get in terminal with¿: compiz --replace
<orson> xro_: you want to spam, p..s off
<nicolayc> mib_7im8mz
<xro_> orson, nop, i have to do simple security demonstration... and i would like to show that mail aren't sure
<orson> xro_: then use your own mailserver
<xro_> orson, i don't have a private mail server
<Sh3r1ff> xro_: you can specify the sender, but your isp will log your ip
<rodger238> hi everyone, can someone help me? i'm getting this screen everytime i try to install x-chat :( http://bit.ly/bdRUwQ
<rodger238> hi everyone, can someone help me? i'm getting this screen everytime i try to install x-chat :( http://bit.ly/bdRUwQ
<pekee> eiis
<bullgard> orson: Synaptic: "Seahorse is a GNOME front end for the program »Gnu Privacy Guard« (GnuPG)." --  My question is still unanswered.
<pekee> eiis
<Pici> pekee: please stop that.
<pekee> se puede ablar eeh?
<Pici> !es | pekee
<ubottu> pekee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<orson> bullgard: nope you asked about secure shell keys, and that is something complete different from gnuüg
<orson> gnuüg
<solid_liquid> sudipta, do:   sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pekee> hello
<pekee> hello
<pekee> topota
<ni1s> Is it possible to just dd an ubuntu image to a USB stick?
<solid_liquid> sudipta, then run it in System->Preferences
<pekee> ke?
<bullgard> orson: Please note that my program Seahorse lists a Secure Shell Key having the Key ID=FC2C...
<evilbug> ni1s: yes, ubuntu has a built-in tool for that.
<PyjamaSpank> nils: system/administration/usb startup disk creator
<ni1s> don't have a ubuntu install handy
<ni1s> hence the dd question
<PyjamaSpank> nils: i thought that was add, what does dd mean?
<solid_liquid> data duplicate
<GeekSquid> !info dd | PyjamaSpank
<ubottu> PyjamaSpank: Package dd does not exist in karmic
<inh> how can i restart the usb sub system? restart udev adn remmod'ing  ehcu)hcd doenst work, i dont have that module
<solid_liquid> PyjamaSpank, man dd
<inh> or ihci or whatever either
<ANTRat> i think dd is in coreutils
<ni1s> yeah
<sunshinepants> does anyone have a solution to privoxy mucking up google searches in chrome and other privoxy / chrome problems?
<orson> bullgard: since i never used that, i cannot answer it. but google needed about 0.1 sec to give http://debianadmin.com/ssh-key-authentication-using-seahorse-gui-html
<`mOOse`> sunshinepants use polipo?
<`mOOse`> :-)
<sunshinepants> `mOOse`: sweet i got a response. i'l lcheck that out
<The_ManU_21> is osd-notify also available for other linux distributions?
<robinking623> hello everyone
<robinking623> i have an old laptop, and i try to install xubuntu910 on it. with the "acpi=off noapic" i have already installed the system, but after reboot i can not start it. the whole screen is black, but i can start my deskop with "acpi=off noapic single" in recoverymode. what should i do now
<robinking623> btw, the laptop has celeron 2GHz with 512mb and intel 815 chipset
<orson> robinking623: try booting with "nomodeset"
<robinking623> orson: ok. i will try now
<Stargaze> what do acpi and apic do?
<robinking623> Stargaze: google them
<Stargaze> was already googling, robinking623 :)
<robinking623> Stargaze: btw. is the stargate universe still by the Season1 E10?
<GeekSquid> !offtopic | robinking623 SGU is on hiatus
<ubottu> robinking623 SGU is on hiatus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stargaze> my nick has nothing to do with stargate, robinking623 :)
<robinking623> Stargaze: oh, sorry. my mistake
<robinking623> orson: it doesnot work
<robinking623> orson: but the old laptop works with ubuntu804, i think it should be something not well with the kernel
<orson> robinking623: was just an idea, because i had similar trouble with my i915 laptop. no idea then
<Stargaze> robinking623: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_install_Ubuntu_with_no_ACPI
<robinking623> orson: thx
<hamed> salam
<hamed> kasi az iran hast??
<robinking623> Stargaze: thx, i have already tried, it doesnot work
<KB1JWQ> !fvwm
<Stargaze> damn ubuntu :pp
 * KB1JWQ pokes ubottu 
<KaffeeJunky123> !resettpanel
<KaffeeJunky123> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mido_> how to to let rm command move the removed file to a certain directory ?
<mido_> how to to let rm command moves the removed file to a certain directory ?
<orson> mido_: you cannot, use mv
<Guest51913> #quickly
<Stargaze> this acpi fascinates me, brb
<mido_> orson,  I know this ,, but I wanna improve rm command for me
<frostburn> has anyone ever gotten webex to work in ubuntu 64bit?
<Zeo> Hi room
<Zeo> need help with tor or another proxy
<orson> mido_: rm == remove, what you want is a wrapper around "mv"
<Zeo> I set up tor just like they said on the site but I could not connect to IRC with it and my connection was hell slow
<goldensun> hi
<robinking623> Zeo: jap
<mido_> how to prevent some users from using rm command ?
<`mOOse`>  Zeo - the slow is a characteristic of tor
<frostburn> mido_, orson what's the context?
<Zeo> where can I get a regular proxy then?
<frostburn> mido_, remove their permission to execute it and change the ownership of rm
<frostburn> er the filesystem
<Zeo> I just need for anonymity
<`mOOse`> what proxy did you set it up with? privoxy or polipo?
<Maletor> Does anybody here know anything about MIPS?
<Zeo> polipo
<goldensun> does anyone know how can I install a virtual CD drive in ubuntu?
<mido_> frostburn, how to do this ?
<`mOOse`> Zeo many ircs block tor because people misuse it
<blakkheim> goldensun: man mount
<goldensun> I don't only mean mounting an iso, but having a virtual cd drive which appears in /dev/
<frostburn> mido_, it's fairly involved and you need to know how to manage user and group permissions
<mido_> frostburn,  thnx
<Zeo> I could stick with web proxies but its quite an effort
<pfifo> I have 2 questions. In 8.04.03, I could plug my HP Officejet G55 into my USB port and it would "Just Work" and couls easilly print documents. However, I recently did a fresh reinstall of 9.10 and now my printer dose not print, It shows in the dialouges and even starts a print job, and then says "completed" but my printer sits there like a rock. So my first question is "How much of a 'campaign contribution' did canoical receive from canon to mak
<pfifo> e them agree to remove support for HP products" and will the official slogan be changed to "Ubuntu: It Just Works (unless HP make it)"
<orson> mido_: you will have to remove all apps which have a "delete" option too
<`mOOse`> Zeo - for irc try mibbit.com
<frostburn> mido_, in short you'll want to make /usr/bin readable only to your rmgroup  then add users to the rmgroup
<Ganseki> py unload pretome.py
<Ganseki> lol
<niko-mojo> Hi room, I'm trying to get my Gnome terminal to beep on Ubuntu 9.04 using the echo -e '\a' command but not a sound. Any idea ?
<`mOOse`> robinking623 - what is Jap?
<Zeo> is mibbit an irc server or what `mOOse` ?
<KB1JWQ> !mibbit | Zeo
<ubottu> Zeo: freenode no longer supports connections from mibbit. See http://blog.freenode.net/?p=254 for more details. freenode help in #freenode
<`mOOse`> Zeo it's a java-based web irc client
<connectc> I have installed ubuntu on x64 vista raid0 on a separate partition now neither will boot, I see the windows is still in tact... I have tried bootrec.exe /* and it does not work...how do I recover
<Zeo> okay cool
<`mOOse`> Zeo - it's not anonymous though
<Zeo> thanx
<goldensun> no body know how to do that? :(
<Zeo> does irc need to be anonymous?
<robinking623> `mOOse`: google it
<Myrtti> niko-mojo: by default the pc speaker module is blacklisted
<robinking623> http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de
<`mOOse`> robinking623 haha - I did - lots of japanese refs
<Sensiva> goldensun http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdemu/
<boondoklife> pfifo: I have a HP c4795 and it works great. even got it working over wifi.
<Sensiva> Unfortunately its not in Ubuntu repos
<niko-mojo> Myrtti: is that different to the speaker that can play music ?
<Zeo> well anyway I think I know in which direction I should move
<robinking623> `mOOse`: http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de
<goldensun> thanks :-)
<Zeo> thanx for all the help
<Myrtti> niko-mojo: yes.
<robinking623> `mOOse`: i hope you can read german
<`mOOse`> thanks robinking623
<goldensun> I'll have to compile :(, it never works :'(
<Zeo> I'll be back if the problem persists
<`mOOse`> no!!
<Zeo> bye
<`mOOse`> I can't lol
<pfifo> boondoklife, unfortunatly that dosxe not help my problem
<robinking623> `mOOse`: lol
<connectc> I have installed ubuntu on x64 vista raid0 on a separate partition now neither will boot, I see the windows is still in tact... I have tried bootrec.exe /* and it does not work...how do I recover
<`mOOse`> robinking623 - but google can translate it really well!
<robinking623> `mOOse`: they have english site
 * `mOOse` looks
<`mOOse`> thanks robinking623
<Pici> connectc: If you are just trying to recover windows, then you should be asking in ##windows , if you're trying to get Ubuntu back, then you can continue asking here :)
<boondoklife> pfifo: just making the point that they do work, I just had to set mine up using hplip if i recall correctly.
<robinking623> `mOOse`: you re welcome
<gerry__> pfifo: My HP works too
<dooglus> guys, I'm having a weird issue here
<Sensiva> goldensun nope https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<Trinity33_> hi is there some way to configure launcher in 9.10? im talking about right click on desktop create launcher. is there any config file or something?
<bullgard> orson: Your article is dated December 2007 and does not reflect the usage in Ubuntu Karmic.
<goldensun> oh thanks Sensiva :D
<TimothyA> when i add an line to the crontab, will it run the command until it's finished? or will it just run it for 1 minute?
<dooglus> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop a couple of days ago.  it's been ok, but this morning when I booted it, the clock is off the right of the screen and my mouse cursor is invisible
<aruntomar> how to start ubuntu in text mode, should i stop gdm or should i start in the runlevel 1 ?
<dooglus> I can still use the mouse, but can't see where I'm pointing
<guntbert> !enter | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dooglus> help?
<niko-mojo> Myrtti: how can I enable it ... googling also
<dooglus> guys, I'm having a weird issue here; I installed ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop a couple of days ago.  it's been ok, but this morning when I booted it, the clock is off the right of the screen and my mouse cursor is invisible; I can still use the mouse, but can't see where I'm pointing; help?
<dooglus> guntbert: thanks
<Pici> aruntomar: Do you want to stop gdm from running permanently at boot?
<Trinity33_> hi is there some way to configure launcher in 9.10? im talking about right click on desktop create launcher. is there any config file or something?
<Bytemuncher> hows irc work?
<frostburn> exit
<pfifo> gerry__, yes thats why I made my mom throw out her Lexmark x75 when I forced her to switch to linux. cause everyone raved about how HP products are so great in linux. But now, with this problem, i realize there all full of crap.
<frostburn> lkjasd
<Pici> Trinity33_: There should be a .desktop file that is created in your ~/Desktop
<captainc> How can I set permissions on a directory being served by apache so that my user can read/write to it?
<gerry__> pfifo: nobody cares
<bullgard> Bytemuncher: This is explained in a RFC.
<pfifo> !offtopic | gerry__
<ubottu> gerry__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sensiva> goldensun that doesn't mean you don't need to read its docu more carefully :D
<aruntomar> Pici: yes
<Bytemuncher> ok...
<jkjkljkl> hello guys, i cannot find libapache2-mod-security2 in my ubuntu
<jkjkljkl> someoen could help me otu
<Pici> aruntomar: then run sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<Bytemuncher> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bytemuncher> meh
<dooglus> also, it says 'laptop' in a green box in the top left corner.  I never saw that before
<gerry__> pfifo right back at ya
<goldensun> too late Sensiva :p
<xangua> jkjkljkl: i see it on my repositories
<timyeung> Bytemuncher, type in /join and then the room
<Stargaze> jkjkljkl: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Trinity33_> <Pici> u talking about hiden files right?
<Sensiva> goldensun always read docus , please :d
<Pici> Trinity33_: I don't remember if the file is a dotfile, I don't have a graphical system here for me to test on.
<jkjkljkl> Stargaze: i cannot find it eather in that rul
<jkjkljkl> url
<Elijah1> Hi guys, is it possible to run a "Portable Pidgin" for Linux? I want to have it sync to all my different computers through Dropbox. I do it with a windows version but am migrating to Linux and want to have it share the same logs.
<niko-mojo> found it
<niko-mojo> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<aruntomar> Pici: thanx, in other linux distros, we have runlevel 3 and runlevel 5 etc
<goldensun> I don't even know where to find it Sensiva :(
<Pici> aruntomar: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal.
<frostburn> Elijah1, yes, but migrating logs is a pain
<Elijah1> frostburn: How would I go about the portable part of it?
<Sensiva> goldensun http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<aruntomar> Pici: i read ubuntu starts by default in runlevel 2
<frostburn> Elijah1, basically all you need to do is make a symlink from .purple to your dropbox folder
<muri_one> is there some way for me to disable desktop effects from the commandline?
<imthenachoman> hey guys...
<aruntomar> Pici: ok, i'll disable the gdm
<muri_one> some kind of gconf setting maybe?
<xangua> muri_one: metacuty --replace
<Pici> aruntomar: Yes, but switching to runlevel3 isn't going to change anything.  We use upstart to control services
<xangua> metacity*
<Elijah1> frostburn: But would that sync all my settings too?
<frostburn> Elijah1, check out this article http://lifehacker.com/5358983/use-dropbox-for-more-than-just-file-syncing
<frostburn> yes it des
<frostburn> does
<Maletor> why does firefox just crumble compared to google chrome in ubuntu 64bit
<Lord-Readman> anyone in here an ubuntu member?
<muri_one> xangua: thank you sir. metacity --replace did the trick
<Maletor> firefox just can't handle 64-bit flash at all
<frostburn> Maletor, define crumble
<Elijah1> Say I have Ubuntu laptop and Ubuntu tower, I want Dropbox to sync them so they are using the same identical Pidgin, settings and all.
<Maletor> frostburn, very poor performance
<frostburn> Elijah1, yep i used to do that, but stopped because of log sizes on my netbook
<Maletor> adobe is still diong beta for 64 bit
<Maletor> it's kind of pathetic about that company
<frostburn> Maletor, because flash for 64bit is not mature
<Maletor> they can't even get on teh iphone
<Elijah1> frostburn: Wow, you must have some large logs
<frostburn> Elijah1, several gb
<xangua> Elijah1: there is a way to make pidgin use the directory yo utell it to use to load preferences
<Elijah1> frostburn: Yikes!
<xangua> Elijah1: better ask in #pidgin ;)
<Trinity33_> <Pici> there if no config file somewhere ? what happen i want to create launcher so make script with command after that create launcher so open it chose terminall and command with link to the script so what happen when i click on launcher the app start in terminal and in 1sec it closes so there must be some option like in interpid "dont close terminal"over here in 9.10 i cant find that option so im looking for some config file responsible for that lau
<Trinity33_> ncher
<cellofellow> Elijah1: move ~/.pidgin to ~/Dropbox, then symlink it back to ~. (mv ~/.pidgin ~/Dropbox; ln -s ~/Dropbox/.pidgin ~/.pidgin)
<frostburn> Maletor, apple doesn't allow flash on the iphone not an adobe issue, but that is OT
<Maletor> i don't know i guess i'm just hopeful that firefox and flash can live in harmony....
<Elijah1> #pidgin won't let me in right now since I am not identifie
<blakkheim> Elijah1: then identify
<cellofellow> Elijah1: then you can symlink ~/Dropbox/.pidgin to ~/.pidgin on your other box.
<Elijah1> blakkheim: I don't know how
<blakkheim> !register | Elijah1
<ubottu> Elijah1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<frostburn> Elijah1, read that article i linked you on lifehacker
<Elijah1> cellofellow: So, my main question is then. By nature are linux programs portable already?
<Lord-Readman> anyone in here an ubuntu member?
<infid> my sound card is recognized by ubuntu 9.10 but i havent ever been able to hear sound on it. it's an older pci card. i can get sound working fine on my laptop though. I tried turning up alsamixer's master volume but still no go. what else can i do?
<guntbert> Elijah1: portable in what way?
<mido_> how to let a User use   just a specific command ?
<guntbert> !ot | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Haffe> infid: Unmute appropriate channels?
<infid> haffe i tried that
<frostburn> Elijah1, yes they are in regards to a /home directory can usually be used by any other linux distro without too much issue
<cellofellow> Elijah1: not necessarily. Some put there settings in gconf which isn't really "portable" from one system to another. Ubuntu seems to be promoting CouchDB which will allow data to be easily replicated between machines directly or via Ubuntu One.
<Elijah1> guntbert: Meaning, I could run it off a flash drive if I just copied its folder? Windows programs are not like that, usually.
<orson> Elijah1: if they were statically linked, yes
<niko-mojo> This doesn;t seem to get my internal speaker working ... hmm sudo modprobe pcspkr
<timyeung> cmc
<guntbert> Elijah1: neither are most linux apps - they use shared libraries and if those are missing ....
<frostburn> Elijah1, yes that would work, although you'd need to specify where to read the settings from when starting pidgin -cCONF_DIR
<Grey_Loki> Hi, I can't log in to MSN messenger using any client - Empathy, centerim, finch, the web messenger client in firefox, etc. HOw can I go about debugging this?
<Elijah1> guntbert: But all the settings are stored in the portable part, correct?
<marek_> hey guys. how do i install looking glass on karmic? tried to use the internet tutorials but when i run update, the source gives an error
<guntbert> Elijah1: yes, all settings are stored in a directory in your home directory
<Elijah1> I think I get it now, thanks everyone, I am off to read that article
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, try pidgin? what are the errors you're seeing?
<niko-mojo> echo -e '\a'  no beep at all
<frostburn> niko-mojo, the system bell module is disabled by default
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, At a console tty or an xterm / gnome-terminal?
<niko-mojo> gnome
<knxville> When I try to load Update Manager I get an error with NO_PUBKEY..
<niko-mojo> Jordan_U gnome
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, Do alert sounds from other applications play?
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: one sec while I install it, though i've not experienced any errors with any client - they all just fail to connect
<niko-mojo> Jordun_U getting an alert every time you reply to me
<robinking623> orson: thx i have got the solution
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, Ubuntu 9.10?
<robinking623> orson: just delete "quiet splash"
<niko-mojo> Jordan_U 9.04 , tried this also to load the module sudo modprobe pcspkr
<robinking623> someone has the experience with pcmcia-to-usb2.0 card?
<orson> robinking623: ah, i thin removing only "splash" would do it too
<robinking623> orson: but i can not use my pcmcia card
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, Does your computer have a hardware beep? Many computers don't ( in 9.10 the hardware beep is disabled but gnome-terminal uses the system alert sound instead )
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, So in 9.04, IIRC, if you don't have a hardware beep you won't hear anything from echo -e '\a'
<serverduck> Hey I have a t4300 intel processor, I think it's 64 bit. If I install ubuntu 64 bit version will 32 bit aplications work fine? Is the 64 version of ubuntu stable? Advantages of installing 64 bit versions? Or should I get the 32? Thanks!
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: pidgin tells me that my connection was refused
<niko-mojo> Jordan_U how can I tell if I have a hardware beep ?
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, One way you can test if you have hardware beep is by installing the "beep" package and running "beep"
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: slight update, seems that web-messenger does work, but i'd much rather have a decent client running :D
<orson> robinking623: lspci | grep -i cardbus
<cryptoclown> hey, got a minor problem with my ubuntu netbook remix
<erUSUL> serverduck: 1) yes 2) yes 3) more adressable memory; some things are faster some are slower 4) personal choice unless you have more than 3.5 GiB of ram or so
<cryptoclown> my screens really dark, when it idles, it actually gets brighter
<Flare-Laptop> serverduck: I've got the same intel processor, and it rocks on Ubuntu 64bit
<niko-mojo> Jordan_U beep made no sound
<serverduck> I have 4 gb of ram
<Flare-Laptop> serverduck: I've got 3
<jenia> hello everyone
<Elijah1> frostburn: What file contains the configuration settings for Pidgin?
<robinking623> serverduck: i have got 4gb too, and i am now using ubuntu 910 x64
<serverduck> :)
<jenia> does anyone has this problem: flash video player is unresponsive; you cannot scroll or change the volume or press any other button
<serverduck> Thanks for your replies.
<jenia> using firefox
<robinking623> orson: got it, O2 micro, Inc.
<jenia> and using ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> jenia: known bug. search in launchpad and you wil se several reports
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, Is this a laptop?
<jenia> thanks erusul
<niko-mojo> Jordan_U yes
<jkjkljkl> hello i deleted by mistake all my /etc/apache/ files
<jkjkljkl> hwo can i restoer it..
<jkjkljkl> or reconfigure it
<jkjkljkl> =(
<jkjkljkl> all  /etc/apache2/*
<guntbert> !enter | jkjkljkl
<ubottu> jkjkljkl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robinking623> orson: but it doesnot work
<timyeung> jkjkljkl, try using your ubuntu live disk?
<major_redhat> whats the difference between the open-source ATI drivers and the restricted ATI drivers (in terms of compatibility and performance)
<Jordan_U> niko-mojo, Laptops generally don't have hardware beep. I don't know off hand how you can configure 9.04 to act like 9.10 and use the system alert sound instead.
<robinking623> orson: really weird
<jkjkljkl> timyeung: yes my mistake
<theom3ga> hi, I'm having problems using boost::regex under Ubuntu. I'm trying to compile but all I get are errors
<orson> robinking623: being listed by lspci  just means, your pci-ids are uptodate
<orson> robinking623: take whole lspci line and feed google, should bring some results
<robinking623> orson: yes and the kernel knows it
<niko-mojo> Jordan_U - so its a system alert that I'm trying to call ... thought this would the easy part
<robinking623> orson: ok, i will do that
<Myrtti> theom3ga: regular expression library for C++?
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, check with #pidgin with your error message
<orson> robinking623: the kernel just reads a table pci-id -> name, that has nothing to do with drivers etc
<holister> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication and i need to go back to the configure screen, but dpkg-reconfigure libpam-ldap does nothing...what can i do?
<mido_> how to let  a specific user use a just a certain commands???
<theom3ga> Myrtti, yep. Whenever I try to compile, it gives me an error saying undefined reference. It happens on all my ubuntu machines
<Myrtti> theom3ga: and the version of that lib that is installable from package management won't do?
<jkjkljkl> Hello is there a way to restore all my apache2 file after doing a rm -fr * by mistake. Thanks you!!
<orson> jkjkljkl: use your backup
<erUSUL> jkjkljkl: purge reinstall all apache related packages? restore from backup if any ?
<theom3ga> Myrtti, yes it is. I've installed it using sudo apt-get install libboost1.40-all-dev
<mido_> how to let  a specific user use a just a certain commands???
<chiiiiiz> HI!! I need help with a sound problem
<chiiiiiz> I have disabled the onboard sound card, and have my M-Audio 1010LT as main sound card...
<erUSUL> mido_: admin tools?  ---> man sudoers
<Grey_Loki> Sorry frostburn - if you said anything after I mentioned my slight update, I missed it
<orson> mido_: read about restricted shells
<chiiiiiz> Pulse audio is showing that my apps are sending sound... but nothing goes out of my loudspeakers...
<chiiiiiz> How can I say "send the PCM to the sound card"?
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, check with #pidgin with your error message
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, are you at work? do they block that port?
<robinking623> orson: that it the name of pcmcia card controller not the card
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, in the terminal ,  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<orson> robinking623: sure
<robinking623> orson: that means, the kernel doesnot recognize the card
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: at home, ports are forwarded, though fwiw (should've mentioned this earlier, sorry) I can't sign on with anything but the official client in Windows
<orson> robinking623: what kind of card
<ubyserver> Anyone know of a application for ubuntu that is supported, unlinke webmin?
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, wait, so you have your firewall redirect all msn traffic to your windows box?
<robinking623> orson: pcmcia-to-usb2.0
<blakkheim> gui for a server.. lol
<ubyserver> Yea but can ebox handle domain names?
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: thansks.  Does not work.... -16: peripheral or ressource busy
<ubyserver> Setup vhosts?
<orson> robinking623: does "lsusb" show anything about it?
<robinking623> orson: no
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, make sure your ctrls are all turned up and unmuted in alsamixer
<FirstSgt> Anyone know of a bash-type-vnc... ?
<FirstSgt> collaboration via the shell?
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: my windows box is my ubuntu box, and no, not by default - tried it for testing, and it didn't seem to make any difference
<orson> robinking623: watch "tailf /var/log/dmesg" while you attach the card
<Pici> FirstSgt: Use ssh + screen, but don't use the -d switches that force the current connect to disconnect.
<FirstSgt> or is there a collaboritive file editor like vim?  where multiple ppl can edit the same doc?
<FirstSgt> Pici: yes, we use screen
<nullp0inter> i am trying to connect to a windows share on Hardy, but it isnt working...the shared folder is at D:\NETWORK_SHARE on the windows machine
<FirstSgt> Pici: I have 8 users with screens open
<robinking623> orson: nothing
<cellofellow> collaborative editor, try Gobby.
<robinking623> orson: but it works under ubuntu 804
<FirstSgt> Pici: difficult to attach as /dev/pts/#/session is protected from other users attaching, even in chmodding (if you use se-linux)
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, the next troublshooting step would be to install tcpdump and investigate why the packets aren't reaching where they are supposed to
<Pici> FirstSgt: Ah.  I've never tried to use it with other users. Hrm.
<orson> robinking623: could be controller or card not working, do you have an other card to test? if no dmesg-output at all, i would check controller-driver first
<mjsor> anyone know how to remap keys in gnome-terminal to make F1 stop pulling up help?  I'm having no luck digging through the terminal preferences or the general gnome prefs.  I'm using Karmic.
<robinking623> orson: i have still this laptop, wait
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: righto, gimme a few mins to install and look for howtos or peruse man pages, etc
<histo> I need to copy files from a windows drive to a folder on another drive for backup purposes. Should I use dd?
<crawler> Grey_Loki: it's possible microsoft updated/changed their server/protocol to exclude people using anything but the official client...better to ask in #pidgin before driving yourself nuts :-)
<robinking623> orson: it works here
<robinking623> orson: really good........
<nullp0inter> anyone know about my windows share question?
<crawler> Grey_Loki: at least that way you can see if anyone else is having your problem.  just my 2 cents anyway
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, wireshark might be a little easier that tcpdump it's basically a gui to libpcap
<erUSUL> histo: no; dd is not for copying files
<Pici> FirstSgt: gobby is the only collaborative editor that I know of.  I don't know of any cli tools that can connect to it though.
<serverduck> Ohh and another thing. If I download a copy of ubuntu on my windows machine(probably infected) when I will install ubuntu, will the viruses be there too?
<histo> erUSUL: I understand its a bit by bit copy but I just want to make sure everything is there.
<histo> erUSUL: I need a solution to use that way the person can browse the files copied and pull what they want.
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: just did a quick ping - messenger.hotmail.com isn't responding (IP is 64.4.9.254, and that doesn't respond to ping either)
<erUSUL> histo: dd copies only *one* file
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: checked, no change
<nibbler> serverduck, 99.999% no
<serverduck> nibbler:  thank you
<erUSUL> histo: use rsync; tar; cp or something like that
<histo> erUSUL: You mean it makes an image.
<erUSUL> !backup | histo
<ubottu> histo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, try mtr messenger.hotmail.com
<dwarder> how can i have usb live ubuntu
<dwarder> ?
<erUSUL> histo: it is the same copy this file /dev/sda to this one disk.img  byte by byte. the fact that the first file reperesents a whole disk is only accidental
<xangua> !usb | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dwarder> xangua: not installing
<dwarder> from
<dwarder> run from
<histo> erUSUL: yeah they would have to mount the image to browse the files that wont work. I'll use rsync
<xangua> dwarder: have you tried usb start disk creator in ubuntu¿
<dwarder> xangua: i'm on windows
<mohadib> how can i set up gnome so if i click on foo.mesh text file it open in my application?
<malifal> hello! :)
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: a few IPs in the list seem to be losing packets, the main one is 213.123.109.6. Want a pastebin of the output?
<Stargaze> dwarder: look for FUSBI, free USB installer
<erUSUL> mohadib: right click on the file choose properties go to the "open with" tab
<Sheepherd> if i want a ubuntu folder accessible on windows i can just use folder sharing?
<mohadib> erUSUL: i was hoping for a progrmatic way
<acovrig> I have user1 running on display :0.0, I am sshing, can I move/control :0.0 from 10.0?
<acovrig> I tried VNC, but that doesn't work all to well (forwading issues)
<yaaar> howdy
<cjohnston> Can an Ubuntu and a Kubuntu install use the same swap partition?
<erUSUL> mohadib: i'm sure there is one but this is a users help channel not a developers one ;)
<erUSUL> cjohnston: yes
<malifal> i have a grub question
<histo> !ask | malifal
<ubottu> malifal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stargaze> yes cjohnston
<csna152> hey has anyone had any success with setting up vnc with the correct key mapping? I tried whats all over google adding the export XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1 but that doesn't work for the "x" key
<crawler> !howdy | yaaar
<ubottu> yaaar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<C-S-B> anyone else have the trouble that the network manager tray icon doesnt show correctly?
<cjohnston> erUSUL: nothing special I have to do for it? just specify the same one in each?
<Stargaze> in Ubuntu, type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<frostburn> Grey_Loki, nah thats ok, not all hops will respond to ping, i'm really not familiar on how msn handshakes, the folks in #pidgin or other places would know the protocol better than i
<histo> csna152: the "x" key?
<erUSUL> cjohnston: right nothing special
<csna152> yeah the x key
<cjohnston> erUSUL Stargaze thanks
<Grey_Loki> frostburn: righto, i'll move on over and bother them for a bit - thanks for pointing me in the right direction (and introducing me to mtr - seems to be a rather handy tool! :D)
<Pinky__> i need help, just installed ubuntu 9.10 to an old laptop (http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?pn=PB42B00901&t=2007) and cannot get the atheros wireless card to work at all. I installed a madwifi driver but the card still isn't showing up at all
<histo> csna152: that should work all keys on the keyboad should
<Pinky__> any ideas?
<malifal> i installed centos and i already have ubuntu, but the ubuntu grub.cfg isn't seeing the centos installation
<cjohnston> erUSUL: can they also use the same /home?
<nullkuhl> Hello all, problem with karmic koala and grub http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/J0u017v8 plz advice ..
<histo> Pinky__: atheros cards shoudl work out of the box
<Stargaze> Pinky__: is it an external wifi?
<malifal> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386512/  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/386513/ after the update
<Pinky__> no its internal
<erUSUL> cjohnston: yes, in that case i would use a different username but i guess that you could even use the same one with some care
<domjohnson> I have a problem with video playback. I just imported a video file with a .MOD file extension and changed the extension to .MPG, and when it plays back, it's just really jumpy, and stops playing after 5 seconds. Does anyone know what i can do to prevent this? I need to edit the video fairly soon.
<cjohnston> erUSUL: I'd like to be able to share files across each.. Is that not recommended then?
<hiexpo> Pinky__, what atheros card is it
<histo> malifal: what are you trying to do?
<csna152> I have a standard english keyboard and for some reason when ever i try to type something that has an 'x' in it it closes the command prompt. Its more annoying then anything
<mordocai> Hello. I just upgraded to 9.10 and had to follow this guide http://danilogurovich.wordpress.com/2009/10/17/ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10-beta-buggy-touchpad-behavior/ in order to get my touchpad to work. However, the scroll functionality is not working. Any idea how to fix it and keep the scroll functionality? I am using a toshiba satellite.
<erUSUL> cjohnston: what is not recomended ?
<malifal> histo, i'm trying to boot centos
<Pinky__> its : Atheros 5BMB5 Wireless network adapter driver
<histo> malifal: nvm I see you are just trying to run grub-update right?
<hiexpo> Pinky__, did you iwconfig
<cjohnston> erUSUL: sharing a /home... You said a different user name, or the same one with some care.. If I want to be able to access my files on Ubuntu and Kubuntu... What would be the best way?
<histo> malifal: I mean update-grub right?
<Pinky__> nope, im completely new to linux so bare with me
<serverduck> mordocai:  One thing I've learned is that Ubuntu isn't a distribution for upgrade....install a fresh copy of it and do not upgrade, because everything will screw up.
<dwarder> Stargaze: it will install ubuntu on usb, and will start ubuntu from usb flash drive?
<Stargaze> yes dwarder
<erUSUL> cjohnston: use the same home i say it is possible
<hiexpo> Pinky__, ok in a terminal type ifconfig
<malifal> histo, the /boot for centos is at /dev/sda3 and / is at /dev/sda7 but update-grub only saw /dev/sda7, and didn't write it in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<Stargaze> i use it a lot to test distros
<visof> can i recover something i deleted it by rm -r folder ??
<nibbler> serverduck, thats not completely true, but some things might beak anyway....
<Pinky__> done
<cjohnston> erUSUL: will it cause issues if I use the same suer name for each?
<hiexpo> Pinky__, ok what does it see
<erUSUL> !undelete | visof
<histo> malifal: I would update grub from centos then if youw ant that to handle the /boot
<ubottu> visof: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mordocai> serverduck: Oh, okay. I'll try that, thanks!
<erUSUL> cjohnston: it shouldn't
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks erUSUL
<malifal> histo, i can't boot centos at all, grub isn't seeing it
<hiexpo> Pinky__, is there a wlan0
<serverduck> nibbler:  I had an older version and upgraded to 9,10. Man nothing worked, hahaha, it was so funny. No wireless, no sound, no video and when I installed a fresh copy it was back to normal.
<histo> malifal: mount it and chroot to it then you can update from there
<malifal> histo, besides grub for centos is on /dev/sda3 and not the mbr
<histo> malifal: what /boot do you want to use? ubuntus or centos?
<Pinky__> no it just says no wireless extensions
<malifal> histo, both, for now i'd like to boot centos, as i'm saying i just installed it
<hiexpo> Pinky__, ok one minute
<histo> malifal: ahh did centos install grub?
<marek_> hey guys. how do i install looking glass on karmic? tried to use the internet tutorials but when i run update, the repository gives an error
<malifal> histo, yes but i didn't let it overwrite ubuntu grub which is on the /dev/sda mbr
<angelo> hey i need help making a livecd of karmic koala, i've downloaded it multiple times and installed it using a range of different media and there are always errors on the files
<Stargaze> marek i tried it too and it didn't work
<malifal> histo, it's on /dev/sda3
<dwarder> Stargaze: damn, it rewrites my boot sector?
<dwarder> why?
<histo> malifal: okay well it looks like update-grub worked then I don't understand the problem that maybe.
<dwarder> how can i return it?
<guntbert> !md5sum | angelo did you check?
<ubottu> angelo did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dwarder> dang ...
<marek_> oh...thank you
<histo> malifal: Found CentOS release 5.4 (Final) on /dev/sda7
<angelo> i'm running ffeisty fawn on a distro cd i bought with a linux magazine
<histo> malifal: it should be in your grub menu now
<malifal> histo, yes update-grub reported that it detected centos, but it didn't write the grub.cfg file correctly see http://paste.ubuntu.com/386513/
<malifal> histo, centos is not there, maybe a bug in grub
<toader> hi, do anybody recommend software used to edit pdf file in linux? thanks
<histo> malifal: thats wierd you can add it yourself though.
<erUSUL> toader: pdfedit
<Stargaze> toader: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=132465
<Qarl> hello!
<toader> erUSUL: ok, is it used under linux?
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (karmic), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<malifal> histo, what do it type?
<malifal> histo, what do *i* type?
<warddr> hello, I cannot adjust the background light with ubuntu, does anyone know how to fix that?
<hiexpo> Pinky__, i havelooked around and i can not find anything on that atheros card and ubuntu i amsorry i can't help you but maybe someone else here can
<Qarl> Sorry, how to can connect to IRC on Spanish language of Ubuntu??
<guntbert> !es | Qarl
<ubottu> Qarl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stargaze> warddr: in config editor, search for brightness applet
<Qarl> Than you very much!!
<histo> malifal: i'm trying to figure out why update-grub didn't write to grub.cfg did it spit out an error?
<warddr> Stargaze, and where do I find the config editor?
<Nolan> O.o
<Pinky__> thanks anyways
<Stargaze> alt-F2 > config-editor
<guntbert> Qarl: :)
<mjs7231> Hey guys, just curious.. howcan I auto-add my SSH keys at login.. or make sure they are always added?
<mjs7231> can I add them to keyring somehow?
<histo> malifal: do you have the howmany option set in /etc/defaults/grub ?
<malifal> histo, no errors just done, and return code 0
<Gnosiz> is there an ubuntu netbook chan
<Nolan2> I installed ubuntu yesterday, and my GRUB Won't boot into windows :/ It boots into Ubuntu fine, just not windows.
<Stargaze> sorry, it's gconf-editor
<Nolan2> Any ideas on how to fix?
<histo> malifal: maybe its limitting the amount of kernels it lists in grub.cfg
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: I have solved a part of my problem... one part stays... one usqer has sound, the other has not, given that the problem I have solved is located in the conf file of the soundcard... that is not in the home...
<abandonedrealms> something like sudo grub;grub-update?
<malifal> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/386525/
<histo> malifal: malifal grub 2 i'm assuming right
<malifal> histo, i don't think so, i had ubuntu installed on that partition and grub was fine with it, i replaced it with centos
<warddr> Stargaze, warddr@warddr-laptop:~/kernel/linux-2.6$ config-editor
<warddr> config-editor: command not found
<malifal> histo, so what i first had with ubuntu winxp and ubuntu
<Stargaze> warddr: it's gconf-editor
<malifal> histo, now i have ubuntu winxp and centos
<histo> what'd you do?
<histo> malifal: its working now
<abandonedrealms> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/histo?jss=0
<malifal> histo, huh? it didn't work, i'm saying it was fine before with 2 ubuntus and 1 xp
<tdn> I tried following this HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upside-Down-TernetHowTo but when I test it from my other laptop, it cannot connect to any hosts via HTTP. I am guessing this must be a squid problem. My config is here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1491.html Can you help me fix this?
<histo> abandonedrealms: ?
<warddr> Stargaze, I don't think that will fix my problem, if I use the keys on my keyboard to do so I see the brightness-icon in the top right corner, it just doesn't work
<tdn> There is nothing in the logs.
<Stargaze> warddr: right click on your task bar > add to panel > brightness applet
<abandonedrealms> can i join a loco team in usa if said state is near mine?
<histo> malifal: you just said now you have ubuntu winxp and centos I thought you menat it was fixed
<Nolan2> Anyone know what to do to get my dual boot to work?
<histo> malifal: i'm trying to read some stuff
<histo> !dualboot | Nolan2
<ubottu> Nolan2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gnosiz> can someone please help me
<mjs7231> Hey guys, just curious.. how can I auto-add my SSH keys at login.. or make sure they are always added?
<Pici> !ask | Gnosiz
<ubottu> Gnosiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abandonedrealms> look up grub documentation, grub is key
<malifal> histo, that's what operating systems i have installed right now, but grub isn't showing centos in the boot menu, even after running update-grub and saying that it has found it installed
<Nolan2> Yes, yes I've read that Numerous times
<warddr> Stargaze, I have the applet now, but it just doesn't work, I can scroll it up and down, but it doesn't change the brightness
<piotr_> hi
<Pici> mjs7231: 'added'? To what? Can you elaborate what you're looking to do?
<Nolan2> It lists out Ubuntu and windows, it just won't load windows -.-
<blakkheim> Nolan2: consider it a blessing
<Gnosiz> I'm on ubuntu netbook remix with my netbook, and I'm trying to connect to a wireless network, but 'apply' or 'connect' or whatever it is supposed to say is off my (small) screen, and I can't click it, and 'enter' doesn't work
<Nolan2> >.> Great support, thanks.
<mjs7231> Pici, I have 4 ssh keys that I add everytime I reboot my machine.  I just want them to be remembered via the keyring somehow so I don't have a teedius task every morning to add them all.
<histo> malifal: pastebin the output of sudo update-grub && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Yd1985> hola
<Yd1985> hello
<histo> malifal: because its working here with multiple distros no problem. Maybe a permission error with grub.cfg but we'll see
<Malkavian> Gnosiz: alt-grab
<abandonedrealms> i've heard wicd 4 wireless
 * Nolan2 sighs
<histo> malifal: or perhaps its using /boot/grub/grub.cfg from a different drive.
<Malkavian> Gnosiz: I have the same problem with a Mini 9 and I have to move the windows around
<warddr> Stargaze, any idea?
<dwarder> where can i download easy to install usb live linux
<Stargaze> try Ubuntu Tweak, dwarder
<histo> Gnosiz: hold alt and click on the window to mvoe it
<wirechief> Gnosiz i  might have a fix for you.
<malifal> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/386532/
<Pici> mjs7231: Do you mean that you put the passwords in every morning, or are you importing the files themselves every morning?
<spetsialist> why has Linux so many problems?
<elijah> What is the keyboard shortcut to open the file explorer? (Windows it was windows key + E)
<histo> malifal: are you sure its not using /boot from a different partition?
<elijah> spetsialist: Why does Windows have so many problems?
<karpus> is there an easy and safe way of sharing files over the internet? I need to let my friend copy about 60 gb of material from me, and he's running windows while I'm running ubuntu 9.10 x64
<Stargaze> why is life unfair?
<malifal> histo, yes i'm sure
<duffydack> Gnosiz, i use compiz and move window plugin
<Stargaze> does god exist?
<x-calibur> hi, im looking for someone who can help me on an authentication issue with svnserve
<malifal> histo, i've done this before, but never with the new grub
<acovrig> elijah, any shortcut you want lol Settings/Preferences/Keyboad Shortcuts
<mjs7231> Pici, Every morning I need to run ssh-add ~/.ssh/key1, etc for all four keys.  Each key has a different password.
<Stargaze> dwarder: there's an option in ubuntu tweak
<histo> malifal: what are the permissions on /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<elijah> acovrig: So there is no default? I like to stick with defaults, so all systems are the same.
<abandonedrealms> is there a grub update command? maybe that would help
<mjs7231> Pici, What Im asking is if there is a way Ican just do this once, and have some manager app remember them all, like OSX does.
<acovrig> elijah, there should be, open it and see what it is, that should be the default
<malifal> histo, ubuntu /boot is on /dev/sda2, winxp is on /dev/sda1, centos boot is on /dev/sda3, ubuntu / is on /dev/sda6, centos / is on /dev/sda7, swap is /dev/sda5
<Malkavian> karpus: ftp
<nynki> gnome jest super
<nynki> linux jest naj
<histo> malifal: why do you ahve seperate boots for each one thats the issue
<malifal> histo, redhat old habit
<histo> malifal: ahh have you tried restarting and checking it?
<malifal> histo, no it's not
<Lartza_> Is 8.04 LTS supported?
<nynki> ubuntu its the best
<histo> Lartza_: yes
<malifal> histo, yes i restarted twice
<histo> nynki: do you have a support related question?
<Lartza_> Good, it doesnät detect my empty cd-rw :)
<nynki> its my first linux
<Lartza_> *doesn't
<Lartza_> I am updating brasero now from the cd version to see if that works
<histo> nynki: because there is #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<manoj> hi any one
<histo> malifal: thats just odd
<combunio> hello, how to unrar many archieves at once ?
<Malkavian> histo: thanks for the link
<nynki> plise give me commands for terminal
<Olu> unrar *.rar
<erUSUL> combunio: many different rar archives or a multipart rar archive (r00 r01 etc)
<malifal> histo, i know, i think it's a grub bug, this used to work fine with the old grub
<guntbert> !cli | nynki read that
<ubottu> nynki read that: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Pici> mjs7231: If you're using gnome, I believe  you can use seahorse to remember your ssh key's passwords, otherwise you can put your ssh-add commands into your session startup and it should prompt you for the passwords automagically.
<x-calibur> hi, im looking for someone who can help me on an authentication issue with svnserve
<histo> malifal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined%20Entries Is were to read up on adding your own entry.
<Stargaze> nynki: go to http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/howto.html
<Lartza_> Brasero IS up to date n my 8.04 :/
<combunio> erUSUL: many different :)
<combunio> erUSUL: which command can do that for me?
<mjs7231> Pici, I think seahorse sounds like what I am looking for, thanks.
<erUSUL> combunio: Olu give you a solution
<Lartza_> Ubuntu doesn't detect CD I just emptied
<Curly_Q> Will a Linksys or Belkin USB 802.11g work in Master Mode for a wifi base station?
<combunio> erUSUL: tried that already doensn't work
<combunio> Olu: it does not work
<erUSUL> combunio: how it fails?
<Lartza_> I need to get it to burn to burn a newer install CD
<acovrig> any way to control display :0.0 w/out vnc, because I just get Operation timed out: connect()
<histo> Curly_Q: what kind of chipset is on them?
<greerasu> can speak italian?
<histo> !wifi | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<malifal> histo, ok thanks, btw the permissions right now are -r--r--r-- 1 root root 3444 2010-03-01 22:31 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<combunio> erUSUL: if i type "unrar e *.rar" it says: "Extracting from name_of_first_archive" and also says: "No file to extract" and gives no effects :/
<erUSUL> !it | greerasu
<ubottu> greerasu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<phong_> hello ubuntu nerds
<phong_> ;)
<malifal> histo, does update-grub change it to rw then back to r again?
<histo> malifal: yeah thats right perms but I have no idea how the script edits it.
<histo> malifal: i'm thinking it would have to
<erUSUL> combunio: are you sure the rar archives are ok? try with another one at random
<Nolan2> Okay, so seriously, no one can help me?
<blakkheim> !please | Nolan2
<spetsialist> In Linux , what is the program that uses multiple network connections? if i download something then program uses two network same time to download faster?
<ubottu> Nolan2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<gimbal> anyone seen a comparison of the server/desktop/other releases? desktop rel would probably be best, I guess, but I'm new to the Ubuntu game, not sure what the others might have
<combunio> erUSUL: i'm pretty sure all of them work fine
<gimbal> the installer CDs I mean
<Curly_Q> Don't know. One is a Belkin wireless B looks like a memory stick and the other is a Linksys USB wireless G 2.4GHz adapter.
<acovrig> I read a dirty joke earlier, 'two people, /nick and /quit are on a boat, /nick fell off, who was left?' good luck
<Malkavian> spetsialist: do you mean torrents?
<histo> gimbal: what is the purpose of the install?
<guntbert> acovrig: don't post that here
<Nolan2> Heh.
<histo> gimbal: is it for a desktop or server?
<ayush_aggrwl> in ubuntu whenever i install a pkg...it says do it from terminal by sudo dpkg...something....can anybody help me to install packages which are in a folder on my desktop
<x-calibur> hi, im looking for someone who can help me on an authentication issue with svnserve
<Nolan2> brb, going to try something different...
<blakkheim> ayush_aggrwl: dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb
<gimbal> histo: to have more up-to-date packages available than with Debian sid, generally speaking. Both, really, and I really don't  need a lecture about it :) it's sort of a desktop home server gateway laboratory or grab-bag box
<erUSUL> Nolan2: doens't boot into windows is not a great description of the problem
<histo> ayush_aggrwl: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>   Or you can double click them.
<albacker> hello everyone. anybody has had problems with MICROPHONE under ubuntu? i'm using JAUNTY.
<gimbal> er .. more up-to-date than with debian Lenny, which is what it's runnign right now
<spetsialist> to many qestions :D:D
<ayush_aggrwl> but where to specify the package location
<erUSUL> combunio: unrar fails becouse it thinks that first rar file is empty
<histo> gimbal: well server and desktop will both have the same packages the kernel is the difference
<gimbal> histo: ahhh, I see.
<Curly_Q> I am also on this site as well:   http://linuxwireless.org/
<`mOOse`> hi, I had a thing, and then a thing happened, and then this other thing happened, and I don't know what happened but can you help me please?
<gimbal> histo:  thanks
 * `mOOse` runs!
<Nolan2> Well, what other way can I put it?
<histo> gimbal: there is also backports repository if you want newer packages then are availible in the main release
<combunio> erUSUL: so how to solve that problem if i want to unrar ALL of archieves ?
<Malkavian> albacker: what kind of problems?
<erUSUL> combunio: try this « for file in *.rar; do rar x "$file" ; done
<gimbal> histo: awesome; much appreciated
<histo> gimbal: the alternate iso allows you to do a text based install vs. the desktop iso which is gui
<Nolan2> It looks like it's going to load, but it just displays a blinking _
<acovrig> how do I view display :0.0 via ssh under 9.0.4 (JAUNTY)
<Nolan2> And does nothing.
<gimbal> histo: /nods heh . thanks
<nibbler> combunio, for i in *part1.rar; do unrar e $i; done
<histo> gimbal: there are also ppa's etc... but ubuntu is ever 6 months new version avialible that will prompt you for upgrade t that new verison 10.04 is the next one coming out.
<combunio> nibbler: as i remember that was exactly that command! this time will write it down ;)
<Olu> Nolan2 have you tried reinstalling ubuntu?
<albacker> Malkavian, i can't record using the sound recorder tool and i can't skype. well if i hit the mic (internal mic, just at the side of the keyboard) very hard i can hear a lil bit.. but it's impossible to hear any voice recorded.
 * gimbal guesses dist-upgrade works smoother with ubuntu 
<ayush_aggrwl> blakkheim: do i have to put sudo before that command
<Nolan2> Yeah Olu, It does the same thing.
<histo> gimbal: yes
<blakkheim> ayush_aggrwl: yes
<nibbler> combunio, better try to understand it, so you dont have to remember anything......
<histo> gimbal: but I just keep a seperate /home partition and reinstall some times.
<combunio> nibbler: YEAP, that's what i've been looking for, thanks a lot :D
<gimbal> histo: niiice. ok
<acovrig> how do I view display :0.0 via ssh under 9.0.4 (JAUNTY)
<Stargaze> same here histo
<histo> gimbal: i've also used the dist-upgrade in the past.
<Malkavian> albacker: have you tried to make louder?
<histo> acovrig: what are you trying to do exactly?
<combunio> nibbler: i dont think i'm gonna remember that ;p too difficult :D
<Nolan2> The Windows Boot files are still there, and the OS is too.
<albacker> Malkavian, to make louder? what do you mean. i have shouted to the mic and i cant hear anything.. only if i really shout hard!!! but that's not a solution and the volumes are max.
<histo> !who | Nolan2
<ubottu> Nolan2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<acovrig> histro, view/control display :0.0 via ssh remotely (I can't forward vnc) :(
<combunio> nibbler: you saved my time, thx A LOT once again ;)
<combunio> cya all
<Nolan2> Sorry about that histo.
<Nolan2> That was to Olu.
<Olu> one way to make louder is right clicking and adjusting 'sound preferences'
<histo> acovrig: I don't think you are going to be able to with out vnc or some other solution. You can do X forwarding but that won't be the whole session.
<Olu> ubottu is a program i think
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> acovrig: you can run vnc over ssh
<ayush_aggrwl> does installing more and more packages in ubuntu makes it slow?... like installing more and more softwares in windows makes windows slow?
<acovrig> histo, how
<Pici> !bot | Olu :)
<ubottu> Olu :): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mjs7231> OK, so now I'm having issues with Seahorse.  When I try to import my key into Seahorse, it says its an invalid file.. but it works perfectly fine if I use ssh-add.
<mjs7231> its an RSA PRIVATE KEY
<bullgard> '~$ ls ~/.ssh/ ; authorized_keys  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts  other_keys.seahorse'.
<Curly_Q> Nolan2 are you trying to remove Windows to install Linux?
<erUSUL> ayush_aggrwl: no
<acovrig> how do I encrypt my ssh connections, how do I know if they are?
<histo> acovrig: they are
<Nolan2> Nope Curly_Q, I'm just trying to dual boot into Windows lol.
<erUSUL> acovrig: ssh is encrypted by definition
<histo> acovrig: trying to find the vnc over ssh tutorial for you
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nibbler> acovrig, sniff the traffic, you wont see anthing. do the same with telnet
<Nolan2> If I wanted to remove windows that would be easy, Curly_Q
<acovrig> histo, tnks
<Curly_Q> Nolan2 do you have two logical partitions on the Hard Drive?
<acovrig> nibbler, do u know what airsnort is?
<Nolan2> Yes.
<ryan_> I needz halp!
<nibbler> acovrig, sure
<Crimius> ayush_aggrwl: are they .deb
<histo> acovrig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC  The port forwarding section explains it
<guntbert> ryan_: talk english please
<mjs7231> bullgard, is that for my issue?
<kerebrus> Anyone here good with mplayer?
<ryan_> How can I make a bootable USB for a distro other than ubuntu, such as WindowsXP?
<Curly_Q> Have you done an fdisk/mbr on the windows portion before installing Windows?
<ayush_aggrwl> Crimius: yes ..they are
<nibbler> ryan_, good luck :p
<xangua> ryan_: windows xp is not a distro :S
<erUSUL> Nolan2: i would try this, resotre windows bootloader. (you need a windows installcd ask in ##windows) if windows boots ok after that. reinstall grub following instructions in !grub2. hope for the best
<Malkavian> albacker: have you tried the Karmic live cd?
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<histo> acovrig: basically ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 acovrig@remote.server.address
<erUSUL> ryan_: unetbootin
<jadakren> xangua, welll technically....
<Curly_Q> fdisk/MBR also removes any Linux Loader.
<ryan_> nibbler: fine, OS. You guys know what I mean -.-
<Nolan2> Curly_Q: Nope.
<bullgard> mjs7231: No. Please excuse me.
<histo> acovrig: then use a vnclient and point it at localhost:5900 to view it
<Crimius> ayush_aggrwl: sorry, my client wasn't scrowling, did somebody solve your issue with it already?
<Nolan2> Okar erUSUL, I'll try that.
<ayush_aggrwl> no
<mjs7231> bullgard, lol np, its just a similar issue I suppose. :)
<McAwesome> hey
<nibbler> ryan_, this is ubuntu support...
<Stargaze> peentelefoon: nederlands?
<Nolan2> Then I'll probably use Wubi to install Ubuntu, rather than the LiveCD.
<Curly_Q> A blinking cursor just means no formatting or OS.
<McAwesome> for the show desktop plugin in ccsm, i don't see any option to activate
<ayush_aggrwl> crimus: no
<ryan_> nibbler: it is, i'm trying to do this INSIDE of ubuntu.
<jadakren> Nolan2, wubi only brings pain
<peentelefoon> yep
<snb> hi guys
<Stargaze> vl of nl?
<snb> i have a question
<Nolan2> Curly_Q, Idk...
<Nolan2> jadakren, why so?
<peentelefoon> r'dam
<erUSUL> !ask  | snb
<ubottu> snb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gimbal> alright maybe I can answer this on my own, but I wouldn't mind a live answer if available: If I install Ubuntu onto a disk having two partitions only (one swap, one regular filesystem) and the regular-fs part has my home dir on it, can I install Ubuntu onto that partition without wiping out Home?
<Stargaze> ryan_: windows cannot be made bootable from USB
<guntbert> !ot | Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jadakren> McAwesome, open the general tab of the ccsm instead
<erUSUL> gimbal: no
<snb> how can i add additional language in the language bar of ubuntu?
<gimbal> erUSUL: got it; figures as much heh
<ryan_> Stargaze: Um, yes it can. I've done it before. Just not inside Ubuntu.
<TLF> hello
<erUSUL> snb: system>Admin>language support
<TLF> I've lost my configure sound icon on gnome, how can I reenable it?
<nibbler> ryan_, thats about as close as having a windows-cd on a reformatted ubuntu-cd to me :)
<gimbal> oh but if I sprinkle pixie-dust on the CD first?? (j/k heh)
<snb> i'll give a try thanks erUSUL
<Olu> use gparted and make 8GB seperate first
<jadakren> Nolan2, because the filesystem health of a wubi install relies  on the healthly defragmentation levels of a ntfs partition ... (since the wubi partition is nought but a file on a ntfs drive)
<Crimius> ayush_aggrwl: you should be able to just dbl click it, if not then run sudo dpkg -i [package_name]
<jcole> is there a way to get gnome remote desktop (vino) with the java viewer? i can do it in tightvncviewer and x11vnc... perhaps there is a vino+x11vnc trick/hackaround to get the java viewer in vino?
<Curly_Q> Stargaze, you can boot Windows from a USB:  http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html
<ZykoticK9> How long has "Connect to Server" had support for ssh?  Why didn't someone tell me about this awesome feature?  :)
<Nolan2> I see.
<jcole> most windows and mac users dont have vncviewer install, but they usually have java installed
<Nolan2> well, I'm going to try what you said erUSUL
<gimbal> ZykoticK9: because it got lost among the gogoplex other new features available among all open source apps? :)
<McAwesome> jadakren, ah, i see, thanks
<erUSUL> Nolan2: good luck
<histo> jcole: well the java viewer should work with vino
<jadakren> McAwesome, compizconfig-settings-manager > general > [key bindings] \/ Show Desktop << is this option set to a key binding ?
<histo> jcole: i thought vino was just another vnc server
<TLF> I've lost my configure sound icon on gnome, how can I reenable it?
<Nolan2> erUSUL, thanks :)
<jcole> histo: vino is like an x11vnc
<Tired_> Hello.  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on my (very old) laptop.  This laptop doesn't have USB2 natively, so I'm using a PC Card to add USB2 ports.  When I try to transfer files to or from my USB-enclosure, Ubuntu hangs and must be rebooted.
<Mad_Clog^Work> I having a problem with sendmail not delivering some of my mail, if anyone could please have a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419213
<jcole> histo: but i have no idea how to enable java viewer support
<histo> jcole: yes just point the java viewer at the same port and ip should work
<jadakren> TLF, 1st try rick lick removing he notification tray and re inserting it
<McAwesome> jadakren, there are two: one with a kb, and one with a pc. the kb one is set to something but the kb one is not
<jadakren> TLF, click*
<jcole> histo: you startted it manually?
<kerebrus> I am having a problem with a audio codec in video playback : http://pastebin.com/vgC7ajsF
<jadakren> McAwesome, hopefully setting it will get you your desires
<jcole> histo: how? im using the tighvnc java applet
<McAwesome> yeah, it does
<McAwesome> jadakren, thanks
<histo> jcole: is vino running?
<jcole> histo: but i have no idea how to get vino to load the tightvnc java applet
<jcole> histo: yes
<CRACKBOY> hello all
<histo> jcole: vino doesn't load the tightvnc java applet.
<jadakren> McAwesome, if you have problems with changing the mouse bindings for window scale (mouse drag resize a window) let me know
<histo> jcole: is apache installed on the machine?
<ubuntu_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<McAwesome> jadakren, ok
<CRACKBOY> ubuntu
<CRACKBOY> hello
<ubuntu_> hello in spanidh
<jcole> histo: i see, you are saying to start a web server that embeds the java applet into an html page
<McAwesome> jadakren, btw, in compiz on opensuse, the water plugin had many more effects
<McAwesome> why not on ubuntu?
<CRACKBOY> ubuntu i've a question
<jadakren> McAwesome, can you join#ubuntu-offtopic and post a link to some videos for me about that
<duffydack> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/  there is my broadcom wireless driver that hardware drivers installs (STA 5.10.91.9) but there is a newer one in there but its not installing it, its using the older one.?
<histo> jcole: yes
<histo> jcole: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-107503.html
<mjs7231> McAwesome, did you install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<McAwesome> don't think so mjs7231
<Zorael> I'm trying to set up a rudimentary apache server just to share a bunch of files in a directory on an NTFS volume. But no matter what I do to set it up, apache returns permission denied when trying to access that directory. If I change the alias I use to point to /opt, it works, but when I change it back to /main (NTFS volume), it doesn't. What am I doing wrong?
<mjs7231> McAwesome, Go install that and see if you get more stuff showing up in the settings manager
<Bodsda> Hi - I have a problem with sound. It used to work fine, then I opened the 'sound recorder' and ever since then I lost sound. I have since realised that the gstreamer packages were for some reason removed, so I have reinstalled them and music players no longer complain, but I still dont have sound. Everything looks hunky doory in alsamixer - any thoughts?
<histo> jcole: you can use the one int he repo however
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, have you install dvd support on your system?
<tristanbob__> is there any risk of enabling the PAE kernel on my Ubuntu desktop?
<McAwesome> mjs7231, ''
<jcole> histo: apache is a little heavy, can i use "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000" instead... python will allow you to temporarily start a mini web server
<McAwesome> oops
<McAwesome> it says that package is already the latest version mjs7231
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 no just mplayer and vlc
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: depends if you have compiled out of tree drivers (you will have to recompile them)
<mjs7231> McAwesome, Then you do already have it.  Thus, you reached the extent of my knowledge on the topic. :)
<CRACKBOY> hey guys i've a question can someone help me please
<Lartza_> brasero blanking refuses to blank my cd-rw, error 0, no message
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback i think after you install that it won't have problems with the audio
<guntbert> !ask | CRACKBOY
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: if it's about ubuntu we will all try
<ubottu> CRACKBOY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lartza_> Ubuntu 8.04
<CRACKBOY> thx
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, no, just standard ubuntu kernel.
<CRACKBOY> i've a backtrack 4
<McAwesome> mjs7231, lolok. oh well, i don't need it, i just want it and my suse pc is suffering an exploded graphics card
<jcole> histo: so basically, apache (or whatever web server) -> tighvnc java applet -> vino
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: then shoudn't be any problem
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: we don't support backtrack
<Olu> there is a command line cdrw blanking option
<CRACKBOY> i want to change it Kubutnu (cause the KDE 4.4) so i want to move the packages programmes of ubuntu in kubuntu ?
<CRACKBOY> can ?
<Lartza_> Olu: And that is? :)
<mjs7231> McAwesome, Good luck in your endeavors. :)
<CRACKBOY> ah okéy
<Tiders> Where can I find a log that tracks which users logged into SSH and did what
<erUSUL> Olu: wodim or cdrdao should be able to blank
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: you'll need to do a full re-install
<Stargaze> CRACKBOY: in Ubuntu, type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> I'm currently trying to install a usb-device which I compiled a module for. It's on 64 bit, and modprobe compat-ioctl32 lets'me hang (fatal, no module..),  Where can I get compat-ioctl32  ?
<Olu> i dont remember but if you google you will find
<CRACKBOY> think you ikonia :)
<ikonia> Stargaze: he's not using ubuntu - so that's not valid
<CRACKBOY> ok last thing
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: sorry it's not easier
<CRACKBOY> yes
<erUSUL> Tiders: logs --> /var/log/auth.log ; what they did is not aviable by default
<CRACKBOY> what about Kubuntu is it good ? or ubuntu ?
<Tiders> erUSUL, Is there a way to enable that
<ikonia>  CRACKBOY personal choice, try them, see what you like
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 still give same error after installing libdvdread4
<CRACKBOY> hmm right :) thinks again
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, is the best way to do enable it?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, did you run the script?  did you reboot?
<Lartza_> crdao: ERROR: Blanking failed.
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server"  is that the best way to install PAE support?
<erUSUL> !pae
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: in karmic there is a desktop pae kernel
<erUSUL> !find pae
<ubottu> Found: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (and 27 others)
<tiki> Yesterday I removed PulseAudio from my system to be able to choose an output other than the default one in skype. This fixed my problems, but i no longer can use the system sound preferences and i don't have a system tray icon that controls volume. (media keys controlling volume don't work either) is there any way to fix this?
<jadakren> tiki, i find this strange because i dont remove pulseaudio yet skype works wonderfully with pulsaudio for me
<CRACKBOY> Stargaze i know about apt-get but in backtrack 4 how to desinstall kde3 because they start together 4 and 3 :s !!!
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, thanks!  I will do this "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae"
<erUSUL> Tiders: i dunno sorry. maybe in #ubuntu-server have some ideas
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 just restarted after installing and running script and it still gives same error
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: ok
<guntbert> !backtrack | CRACKBOY
<ubottu> CRACKBOY: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, could you repastbin what your getting for mplayer output now.  and could you try using x11 and gl as vo outputs?
<CRACKBOY> Ok man
<tiki> jadakren: skype would only let me use the default sound output. I could not set it to output through my headset instead of my speakers. Someone on this IRC suggested that I remove pulseaudio, and it fixed that problem. (It used to only say "PulseAudio Server (local)" and now it lists all of my audio hardware.
<CRACKBOY> is this Ubuntu salen?
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: ubuntu support only
<CRACKBOY> ah right :)
<CRACKBOY> sorry
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 what is the command for running in x11 and gl as vo outputs
<jadakren> tiki, doesn't pulseaudio control where the sound goes ?
<CRACKBOY> Ok how i can get the newest Source list of Apt-get ?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, "mplayer -vo x11 $file" and -"vo gl"
<tiki> jadakren: It does, but skype could only let it take the default output
<CRACKBOY> i find always the old version of softwares with mine
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: on ubuntu ?
<CRACKBOY> yeh
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: what version of ubuntu ?
<CRACKBOY> 9
<tiki> jadakren: if you know a way to get around this with pulseaudio, please help me.
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: 9 what ?
<CRACKBOY> i don't know kernel 6.??
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: are you on the machine now ?
<Olu> say very good
<CRACKBOY> Yeh but with backtrack now live cd
<Olu> very good
<Stargaze> CRACKBOY: type lsb_release -a
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: well, if you come back with your running ubuntu machine, we can walk you through updating your sources
 * Olu approves
<CRACKBOY> ok
<CRACKBOY> hmm right
<guntbert> Olu: please keep those comments to yourself
<Olu> how do you sayto ?
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 Running both ways still gives same error as before: Cannot find codec for audio format 0x50.
<jadakren> tiki, one of the things i would of tried before removing pulseaudio would have been to use padsp to wrap skype
<Olu> i'm learning irc sorry
<CRACKBOY> héy it come ubuntu 8.10
<CRACKBOY> in my netbook
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, pastbin output for me?
<ikonia> Olu: if you join #defous (a chat channel) you can practice/learn about irc
<jadakren> tiki, http://linux.die.net/man/1/padsp
<CRACKBOY> So ?
<CRACKBOY> ubuntu 8.10
<jadakren> !pm > tiki
<ubottu> tiki, please see my private message
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: really, I thought you where running the backtrack livecd ?
<guntbert> Olu: this channel is for ubuntu support and *very* busy - just for learning irc try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<obiwan_> guys, i disabled iptables, enabled ALL:ALL in my hosts.allow, set forwarding in my router to my wlan ip, what else may be collapsing ssh incoming connections? i get timed out always
<CRACKBOY> yes i've 2 pc
<jadakren> tiki, you should turn off join/part messages for this channel
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 http://pastebin.com/JnjFqvR9
<CRACKBOY> i swear that with lsb it come 8.10
<CRACKBOY> so
<nibbler> obiwan: tcpdump the connection to debug
<tiki> jadakren: sorry about that pm, i'm new to this channel. And I'll try it out to see if it works
<Stargaze> Olu: for beginners there's ubuntuclips.org
<nolan> any advice on how to create an ubuntu derivative?
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: if you go to system -> administration -> synaptic, when that application opens it will update your sources info to current
<ikonia> nolan: not supported here
<guntbert> !ot | nolan
<ubottu> nolan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nolan> oh ok thanks
<jadakren> tiki, padsp is like aoss but for pulseaudio instead.
<CRACKBOY> i make apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: why ?
<CRACKBOY> but when i download amsn i found the version is 0.97
<tiki> jadakren: whats aoss? I'm completely lost.
<CRACKBOY> and the last in the website is 0.98
<CRACKBOY> to update
<CRACKBOY> the source
<CRACKBOY> ?
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: that will be the latest version in the ubuntu 8.10 repo
<rob0917> How long could you potentially use an ubuntu edition even after the update time period was exhausted ?
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: don't build from source unless you %100 know what you're doing and how to manage custom packages/application
<CRACKBOY> but amsn is not the newest
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: you're using an old version of ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, try throwing "-alang en" and test
<CRACKBOY> oh really !!!
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: 8.10 is October 2008 release
<jadakren> tiki, some apps will only use one particular sound server, wine for example used to only want to use OSS, so to get wine apps to work with ALSA you had to wrap them with aoss....
<obiwan_> thanx nibbler
<marek__> hey guys. i asked already and tried a lot of things...but did anybody successfully install looking glass on karmic?
<Stargaze> marek i tried it too and it didn't work
<CRACKBOY> how i can update it ?
<jadakren> tiki, same concept here with padsp and pulseaudio
<erUSUL> !upgrade | CRACKBOY
<ubottu> CRACKBOY: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 http://pastebin.com/LABaPbHb
<CRACKBOY> oké !
<marek__> Stargaze: did you have problems with the repos and then the post-installation script?
<Stavros> hello
<jadakren> tiki, but i don't have the problem you're having since my laptop just turns speakers off when i plug in headphones
<Stargaze> don't remember marek_
<Stavros> i would like to compile a program that's available as a package, and i'd like the program to overwrite that package, how can i do this?
<nibbler> Stavros, start by uninstalling the program
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 now im not having this problem for all iso vids just 2
<Stavros> nibbler: what will that accomplish?
<tiki> jadakren: I read the padsp page, and it seems easy enough to use. I sort of understand how it works. I'm goign to install it now and report how it works out.
<ikonia> Saikor: compile the prorgram with the same parameters as the package and install it
<CRACKBOY> think you ikonia very very much !!! i found the tool of upgrade!!!!!!
<Stavros> ikonia: is there an easy way to learn the parameters, though?
<Stavros> ikonia: like, which directory it goes in, etc
<nibbler> Stavros, it will stop avoid having consuing installations next to each other. check checkinstall for the rest
<Stavros> prefix
<Olu> can i join a loco team if the state is close with mine own?
<Stavros> nibbler: they won't be next to each other, they'll be on top of each other
<ikonia> Stavros: not really, you have to unpackage it and look at the options
<Stavros> i.e. i'll only have the second one
<Stavros> ikonia: hmm, i see
<jadakren> tiki, be aware that its a part of pulseaudio, so installing it will bring pulseaudio back.
<Stavros> ikonia: is there an easy way to do that?
<obiwan_> nibbler:  man tcpdump is really large, what exactly should i use?
<ikonia> Olu: you sure can
<tiki> jadakren: ^_^ got it!
<CRACKBOY> Ikonia when i update kde to 4 in start window i make the root password he said "root login not allowed" why?
<CRACKBOY> so i
<CRACKBOY> login with console
<CRACKBOY> !!!
<nibbler> obiwan_, well, if you dont have any other ssh connection from/to this box, use tcpdump port ssh
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: ou're not allowed to login as root on ubuntu
<guntbert> !enter | CRACKBOY
<ubottu> CRACKBOY: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CRACKBOY> hah ok
<CRACKBOY> sorry
<CRACKBOY> so i understand that i should make another account ?
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: yes, your usr account
<CRACKBOY> can't login with root ?
<nibbler> !root | CRACKBOY
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, do you know is it AAC audio?  you might be able to check in VLC somehow (do you have it installed?  i don't use it so not really an expert in vlc, but saw something mentioned about file properties)
<ubottu> CRACKBOY: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pawleeq> hello
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 i have vlc installed but it does not play the audio on that file either
<CRACKBOY> i need the access, yes but im tired with tayping sudo sudo sudo !!!!! can i make crackboy account with root power?
<Geine> hi there
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, but can it tell us the audio format?
<Geine> what is the best way to copy lot of files over network?
<Stavros> CRACKBOY: sudo bash
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: also look at sudo -i
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: if you have to ask - you shouldn't as it's dangerous
<ikonia> Stavros: no, launching a shell like that is not recommended
<obiwan_> nibbler:  i get 0 pckets to all (captures, droped by the kernel and  received by filter)
<Stavros> ikonia: oh hmm, why not?
<jaypur_pc> can someone help me to set a counter-strike 1.6 server on linux???
<CRACKBOY> okey, i should left because i feel you be angry lol,^^ thx as always and can i found you here everytimes?
<nibbler> obiwan_, so the packets dont make it to the box
<ikonia> !root | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> !sudo | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<CRACKBOY> ikonia how old are you ?
<ikonia> CRACKBOY: what does that matter ?
<jasunto> how come if i redirect like so, it leave an empty file    "sort filename > filename"
<Stargaze> !cli
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 mpga
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Geine> need help, I have 70GB I need to copy it from one pc to another for back, what is the best and fastest command I can use?
<jaypur_pc> lol got it
<abstrakt> how can i add to or edit /etc/hosts via bash scripting?
<CRACKBOY> cp -f geine
<Stavros> ikonia: hmm, sudo -s is even better
<KB1JWQ> abstrakt: sudo, and a text editor
<jasunto> how come if i redirect like so, it leave an empty file    "sort filename > filename"
<ikonia> Stavros: yes, that can work well too
<abstrakt> sudo echo "foo" >> /etc/hosts gives permission denied
<ikonia> Geine: network will determaine your speed, not command
<KB1JWQ> abstrakt: sudo won't work on echo.
<abstrakt> KB1JWQ, uhhh, via shell scripting?
<ikonia> jasunto: it's returning no results
<erUSUL> abstrakt: echo "new line to add" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<Geine> CRACKBOY, or rsync ?
<abstrakt> hmm
<abstrakt> erUSUL, ok what's tee?
<KB1JWQ> abstrakt: If you want to use echo, you'll have to pipe via tee
<abstrakt> k
<jasunto> if i do sort filename it does on screen
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, dude i have no idea then?  sorry man.  best of luck, hope you find someone with an answer.
<erUSUL> abstrakt: or sudo sh -c 'echo "foo" >> /etc/hosts'
<KB1JWQ> abstrakt: man tee
<erUSUL> abstrakt: man tee
<Stavros> ikonia: hmm, actually sudo -s is the same as sudo bash
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 well thanks anyways
<Stavros> the home folder is the user's home, which can overwrite files
<abstrakt> i was doing cat /etc/hosts | sed -e "s/..../...../" > /etc/hosts
<Stavros> so it's not very nice indeed
<abstrakt> yeah or you could just tell me the gist
<abstrakt> but whatever, i'll man tee
<erUSUL> jasunto: sort filename > filename.tmp && mv filename.tmp filename
<jasunto> i sort filename and get what i want on screen, the sort filename > filename and i get empty file
<jasunto> ill try thanks
<DasEi>  why can't I modprobe compat-ioctl32 ? it's in the kernel ( well, should be, as the bot says)
<nibbler> jasunto, you cannto use same file for in+output
<Stavros> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4 apparently, sudo -i is the recommended mode, thanks for that
<erUSUL> DasEi: what are you trying to do ?
<Gangrel> any idea where i can find audacious 2.2 in deb package?
<abstrakt> cool, tee works fine, thx
<DasEi> erUSUL: tryin to install an usb-driver, following an howto, hanging there, fatal, module not found  compat-ioctl32
<jasunto> also is there any way to send stderr across a pipe?
<dregin> hi. Does anyone know how to get banshee to recognize audio players connected via USB in storage mode?? I've enabled all it's device related extensions and still nothing. I'm on banshee 1.5.4. Thanks/
<erUSUL> DasEi: did you compiled that driver?
<weaselkeeper> why not sudo su -  ?
<antimicrosoft314> would anyone know how to set up a dot matrix printer?
<holister> i'm going cross-eyed trying to figure out why my autofs doesn't work....i used the example ldif from the howto and it's not working http://pastebin.com/AuHX1usi
<dimuls> sudo -i
<DasEi> erUSUL: yes, ran fine through, is the last part before insmod
<erUSUL> jasunto: command 2>&1 1> /dev/null | othercommand
<tiki> jadakren: padsp didn't work.
<jadakren> tiki, then i think you need to investigate how to get pulseaudio to show all your devices
<tiki> jadakren: alright, I'll look it up
<holister> i'm going cross-eyed trying to figure out why my autofs doesn't work....i used the example ldif from the howto and it's not working http://pastebin.com/8bGkAgra
<erUSUL> DasEi: compat-ioctl32 does not exist in karmic afaics ....
<ibomb_> good evening @ all! my problem - i install vidalia from the pakatmanager,when i start the programm i get a error like "dont able to connect,check your options,i think my path is wrong - anybody now the right path?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | weaselkeeper
<ubottu> weaselkeeper: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<jadakren> tiki, good start would be to search for pulseaudio and the type of soundcard you have
<tiki> jadakren: alright.
<DasEi> !find compat-ioctl32 , erUSUL
<ubottu> , is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<DasEi>  ubottu: File compat-ioctl32 found in linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-server, linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-15-server, linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic (and 6 others) , erUSUL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<weaselkeeper> erUSUL: please explain the risk variance between sudo -i and sudo su -
<celin> hola
<Pirate_Hunter> didnt ubuntu used to have a date/day planner?
<ibomb_> anybody know something about vidalia?
<frankS2> tor?
<ibomb_> yes
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, I now have the new kernel, but my memory is not increasing to the 4 gig I have installed.    "uname -r = 2.6.31-19-generic-pae"
<frankS2> !help tor
<erUSUL> weaselkeeper: other variants of this commands are *REDUNDANT* and/*OR* ...)
<meekatron> i my sound preferneces box all my sound devices are listed eg.. "usb_audio_CODEC Analog Stereo" is there anyway to rename this to a custom name
<dimuls> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get install orage
<nibbler> tristanbob__, there is 2 options for 4gb: 64 bit or hugemem kernel
<erUSUL> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<weaselkeeper> eyah, not particularly convincing. It's a bot. All it knows is what responses are programmed.
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, "free" show my total memory as 3,354,232
<Pirate_Hunter> dimuls, isnt that for xubuntu?
<DasEi> ibomb_: it's a software-proxy like app often used with/by tor
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, oh, I thought that was the reason for using PAE?
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: cat /proc/meminfo
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, what should I look for?
<dj_baggio> hi, i'm looking for application which can show me on my router which ip address in my subnets download/uploads in kB/s etc. Do you know anything like that?
<ibomb_> DasEi: of course  - i know - but i have a problem with this app
<erUSUL> weaselkeeper: i the case of sudo su - is redundant and more typing for the same behavior
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: MeMTotal first line
<Slart> dj_baggio: iftop might work
<dimuls> Pirate_Hunter, yes. but 4me no difference
<ibomb_> i can´t connect because i have the wrong path - i need the rigth
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, yeah, it is "MemTotal:        3354232 kB"
<DasEi> dj_baggio: you router has an os where stuff can be installed ? darkstat
<Slart> dj_baggio: you might want to look at Cactii as well.. it's got a snazzy web gui
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: post your dmesg
<erUSUL> !paste | tristanbob__
<ubottu> tristanbob__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pirate_Hunter> dimuls, true just the dependencies are different and I dont want to bring any xfe into the gnome box :s but will check it out first
<abstrakt> does Nautilus do FTP?
<DasEi> ibomb_: which ( I'm  not too familiar with it ) ?
<erUSUL> abstrakt: yes. Places>Connect to Server
<abstrakt> i really want an explorer like ftp client, e.g. NOT the double panel "commander style" interface, that's soooo annoying to me
<weaselkeeper> erUSUL: changing my muscle memory for it at this point isn't worth it unless there's another benefit.
<dj_baggio> Slart: I have cacti, but I had to install a lot of snmp clients to get good information
<dj_baggio> but I want something which working on real time
<Slart> dj_baggio: yes.. that's the downside.. but once that is up and running it's very impressive =)
<dj_baggio> i  don't need time statistics
<ibomb_> DasEi: the path to the proxy-app...
<Slart> dj_baggio: your ubuntu box is your router?
<tristanbob__> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/386569/
<dj_baggio> not my, I have another machine
<dj_baggio> but there is a ubuntu too
<DasEi> !pm| ibomb
<ibomb_> DasEi: the default path is not working.
<ubottu> ibomb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dimuls> Pirate_Hunter, you may try google smthng like "ubuntu organizer"
<dj_baggio> so, iftop should be good?
<tiki> jadakren: it seems like purging pulseaudio is the only somution :(
<Slart> dhendrix: iftop will show you connections on the local computer
<Slart> oops..
<ibomb_> DasEi: how to open a pm?
<Slart> dj_baggio: iftop will show you connections on the local computer
<dhendrix> Slart:   np :-)
<Ggska91> bella pe tutti!
<dj_baggio> hmm
<Slart> dhendrix: =)
<abstrakt> wow, that's slick, i like it
<g0ku> soir'
<ibomb_> DasEi: rigth click and open dialog?
<dj_baggio> it's not good for my problem
<Slart> dj_baggio: it's a command line app.. small download.. give it a try
<DasEi> ibomb_: you did already which I didn't respond, see above;; did you install vidalia from the repos ?
<Slart> dj_baggio: oh.. ok
<Pirate_Hunter> dimuls, or i may try google planner or whatever it is called, really should put google apps into better use
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: dunno; do not see any kernel error msg ... report it as a bug in launchpad against the kernel
<zopb> hello
<dj_baggio> Slart: I know about iptraf, but it's not summarize all of traffic to one ip
<erUSUL> tristanbob__: also check bios settings
<ibomb_> DasEi: Can we speak german in the pm?
<ibomb_> DasEi:then i can better explan
<DasEi> ibomb_: meet me in #ubuntu-de then
<tiki> Is there any way to force Skype to use alsa instead of pulse?
<ibomb_> now?!
<dimuls> Pirate_Hunter, i do not like to put my private info to internet... i'm paranoiac
<zopb> dimuls: so how do u avoid this
<dj_baggio> hmm....iftop looks like iptraf
<DasEi> tiki : right click the icon in the top-bar, its under settings
<Slart> dj_baggio: yes.. it might be using the same basic information.. just presenting it in a little different way
<Pirate_Hunter> dimuls, depends on the info, considering your telephone line was originally made for the military and you accepted that as a day-to-day thing I dont know how the internet can be any worse
<tiki> DasEi: And then what?
<abstrakt> how can I disable the showing of mount/media/drive icons on my desktop in GNOME ?
<scootsm> Hi, I have two quirks with gnome and then the setup is perfect... I want to launch gnome-panel in an X tunnel and have it also launch the gnome-wm (I think?) as part of the startup.. How would I best do that?  Also, when it prompts for my password to launch something, it tries to fade out everything else... is there an easy way to turn that off?
<Slart> abstrakt: open terminal, run gconf-editor, go to Apps, nautilus, desktop.. uncheck "volumes visible"
<dj_baggio> hmm....but should be something what can summarize download/upload for each other ip, yes?
<Pirate_Hunter> scootsm, that is a bad idea if i understand what your trying to do
<scootsm> Pirate_Hunter: What is?
<Slart> dj_baggio: mm.. I'm looking through synaptic.. I've tried many of these network monitors.. can't remember which is which though
<Happehwalrus> Will someone help me? I'm trying to make a live usb for 9.10 netbook remix with unetbootin. I don't have an iso, but I do have a live cd for 9.10 netbook remix, so I'm using custom. I know where the initrd file is, but don't know where my kernel file is and what I'm supposed to put for options.
<Pirate_Hunter> scootsm, your gnome/wm environment through ssh, that is what i understood
<hystreni> hello, i need to isntall arial font in Wine to play EVE, can any1 help me?
<Slart> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dj_baggio> Slart: sure...I've seen something a lot time ago what works exactly how I want to work
<scootsm> Pirate_Hunter: I'm tunneling windows through X.  I'm not attempting to run the whole desktop.  Right now, I tunnel X and I run "gnome-panel"  From there I can use nautilus, etc
<dimuls> zopb, just do not put info to the internet=) it's very simple. try it
<scootsm> Pirate_Hunter: I've done it before--works great.  Just need to get the window manager to load itself, so I don't have to
<tiki> DasEi: I don't know what to do after that
<Pirate_Hunter> scootsm, i know it works it just not a good idea it is betetr to s forward the app client you want instead of the whole environment
<Happehwalrus> Will someone help me? I'm trying to make a live usb for 9.10 netbook remix with unetbootin. I don't have an iso, but I do have a live cd for 9.10 netbook remix, so I'm using the custom option in unetbootin. It asks for a initrd file, kernel file, and options. I know where the initrd file is, but don't know where my kernel file is and what I'm supposed to put for options.
<elijah> How would I tell a shell script to contain a password for automatic login to a server?
<NemesisD> anyone know why editing blacklist.conf in karmic seems to have no effect?
<dimuls> Pirate_Hunter, telephone, its a lesser evil
<Myrtti> elijah: ssh login?
<sdubois> i sent an email to the wrong address in Evolution yesterday, and it appears to still be attempting to send it. is this a problem with evolution or my smtp server?
<abstrakt> sweet, gconf-editor rules :)
<abstrakt> thx yeall
<Myrtti> elijah: what kind of server?
<scootsm> Pirate_Hunter: Basically, using a command line to trigger Firefox/Synaptic/gnome-terminal etc is tedious.  So I launch the panel itself, and use that for it's menu bar and window handling
<erUSUL> elijah: expect
<erUSUL> !info expect | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (karmic), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<Stargaze> sdubois: your wifi may be accidentally connected to your neighbour's wifi router
<Slart> dj_baggio: looked at ntop
<Slart> ?
<scootsm> Pirate_Hunter: It's not the ideal scenario, for performance, but it works well enough for me atm
<vi390> hi, is there something to save a workspace environment, and managing multiple environments (open programms etc.)to load and save
<dj_baggio> hmm
<dj_baggio> I'll look
<Pirate_Hunter> scootsm, give me a few minutes on the fone
<abstrakt> can i get more icon sets other than "Human" and "GNOME" through apt-get or synaptic (by default, that is, without adding some external repo)
<DasEi> tiki: second, starting vm
<tiki> DasEi: thanks.
<Stargaze> abstrakt: in Synaptic, look for icons
<morph__> hello canyone help me get my magic mouse working on 9.10
<cafuego> orson: candy is next door, this is cafuego
<elijah> thanks erUSUL!
<guantanamo> Does anyone know how Wubi works under Windows 7?
<erUSUL> elijah: but you know if it is a ssh server it would be better to use a keypair
<Stargaze> guantanamo: insert the cd and select 'start wubi'
<Happehwalrus> Will someone help me? I'm trying to make a live usb for 9.10 netbook remix with unetbootin. I don't have an iso, but I do have a live cd for 9.10 netbook remix, so I'm using the custom option in unetbootin. It asks for a initrd file, kernel file, and options. I know where the initrd file is, but don't know where my kernel file is and what I'm supposed to put for options.
<sdubois> Stargaze: no...
<dumples> get an iso
<abstrakt> Stargaze, anything more specific than "look for"?
<abstrakt> Stargaze, do you possibly mean "search for" ?
<Stargaze> abstrakt: search 'icon'
<cafuego> Happehwalrus: Your kernel is in /boot
<Stargaze> abstrakt: dozens of icon sets
<guantanamo> Stargaze: I know how to install it, I'm asking about stability etc.
<tristanbob__> thanks erUSUL
<Baatti> Hello, I need some help with setting up partitions to install Ubuntu 9.10 on an external hard drive. I'm as far as preparing my partitions, but I don't know what I should set up and how to make sure no partitions happen on my internal hard drive
<nullp0inter> anyone have any experience setting up windows share on ubutnu? im having a bit of trouble getting it to work
<CamFox> nullp0inter: I've done this, what's the problem
<CamFox> ?
<nullp0inter> CamFox: im using a router...so i dont know what IP to use
<Baatti> wimip.com ?
<CamFox> You are trying to set up a share on a local network, yes?
<nullp0inter> CamFox: yes
<morph3k> i just installed the newest kernel on ubuntu but i can't remember how to reinstall all of the modules.  there is a module called magicmouse.ko that is supposed to make apple's magic mouse work but mine isnt
<morph3k> can anyone help me
<nullp0inter> Baati: tried that already it didnt work
<CamFox> nullp0inter: you shouldn't need to know your IP in that case, can you explain the problem further?
<andai> Hey! I installed Xubuntu on my USB stick, works great. The computers at school have passworded bios so i can't make it boot from USB but i am pretty sure there is some kind of grub CD that can then load the grub on the USB?
<andai> i.e. i know they can boot from cd
<dumples> dont mess around with school computers
<nullp0inter> CamFox: well then i tried setting it up by going to 'Places' Connect to a Server
<nullp0inter> CamFox: and it asks for a server..so thats where i was going wrong
<morph3k> someone?
<jaypur_pc> is there much difference in performance by running a game server in ubuntu server from normal ubuntu???
<andai> dumples: my not messing around with school computers is exactly the point i installed ubuntu on my usb stick (rather than using scripts to copy paste portable software into temporary folders on winxp (it runs faster that way))
<CamFox> nullp0inter: Are you connecting to the share from a windows machine?
<nullp0inter> no, ubuntu 8.04
<nullp0inter> CamFox: the share is stup on windows 7..and i am trying to connect with ubuntu 8.04
<Baatti> Hi, I need help setting up my partitions for running Ubuntu on an external hard drive. What kinds of partitions do I need to make and what are the recommended sizes?
<Gene1> does anyone here have any familiarity with usb midi and ubuntu 9.10?
<CamFox> Oh, you can probably put in the name of the server, i.e. the name after the @ symbol at your command prompt.
<CamFox> nullp0inter: ignore that, then.
<CamFox> Use the name of your windows 7 box, ask me if you don't know how to find this...
<DasEi> tiki: if you start skype, log in, then richt-click the icon in top-bar > options
<nullp0inter> CamFox: that goes in the Server part?
<teage> My navigation tree section is gone in nautilus. anyone know how to get it back. i have looked in settings and show location is checked. im at loss.
<CamFox> nullp0inter: yeah
<m_fulder> how do I make a .sh file run automaticly on startup??
<DasEi> tiki: under audio you can set it's preferences
<DasEi> (and once test them)
<dimuls> m_fulder, put path to it into /etc/rc.local
<m_fulder> I've tried to add it to System->Perferences->StartUp applications but it won't start won boot :S
<nullp0inter> CamFox: ok, so my share folder is D:\NETWORK_SHARE ..how do i fill in 'Share' and 'Folder'
<m_fulder> aha oki will do
<nullp0inter> CamFox: can Share be D:\?
<Baatti> hi, I'm looking for help setting up my partitions to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my external hard drive. Please, someone help me
<nullp0inter> Baati: the installer should set it up for you
<m_fulder> dimuls,  where do I put my path in the file? before exit 0 =
<Baatti> the problem is, that the installer wants to place partitions on my internal hard drives as well
<jaypur_pc> is there much difference in performance by running a game server in ubuntu server from normal ubuntu???
<hystreni> i cant find really how to install msttcorefonts in wine, i guess im retarded
<CamFox> nullp0inter: no, when you set up the share on WIndows 7 you would have given the share a name. Use this. You can find it by right clicking on the shared folder and selecting 'share' or whatever
<Gene1> baatti, you could also download 'gparted' and try that
<CamFox> nullp0inter: I don't have a windows 7 box so can't say exactly
<dimuls> m_fulder, yeah. there is writen, isn't it?
<silvering> hi guys, i got MB asus k8n4-e and i cant enable the audio...
<m_fulder> dimuls,  yes .. #bin/sh -e  some comments and then exit 0 ... where do I put my path?
<nullp0inter> CamFox: it says network path: \\systemowner\network_share that would be the Share value?
<dimuls> m_fulder, before exit 0.  you may also add your own error exit conditions
<nullkuhl> how to load and unload X ?
<m_fulder> aha ok thanks will try that dimuls :)
<silvering> nullkuhl load with startx
<Jordan_U> andai, super grub2 disk can do what you want but you are probably more likely to get in trouble for booting a flash drive than using portable apps.
<nullp0inter> nullkuhl: ctrl + alt+ backspace
<Stargaze> nullkuhl: startx
<frankS2> nullkuhl: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nullp0inter> nullkuhl: startx
<Happehwalrus> Will someone help me? I'm trying to make a live usb for 9.10 netbook remix with unetbootin. I don't have an iso, but I do have a live cd for 9.10 netbook remix, so I'm using the custom option in unetbootin. It asks for a initrd file, kernel file, and options. I know where the initrd file is, but don't know where my kernel file is and what I'm supposed to put for options.
<CamFox> nullp0inter: i think that systemowner is the server name, the share is network_share
<mf1> I excuse assos. He hasnt been on IRC for a while..
<tiki> DasEi: any progress on the issue?
<dimuls> nullkuhl, sudo killall Xorg ?=)
<nullkuhl> ** (gdm-binary:23434): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<andai> Jordan_U: Haha don't worry, my first idea was to REPLACE that ghosted OEM install with Xubuntu, LOL
<andai> yay brilliant! http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/USB_Boot
<Jordan_U> andai, Also, on a non school computer, make sure that you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and *remove all install devices*
<andai> Jordan_U: what does that do?
<DasEi> tiki:saw my last messages ?
<DasEi> tiki: if you start skype, log in, then richt-click the icon in top-bar > options
<m_fulder> dimuls, so I write just like that after comments and before exit 0 :    home/ubuntu/Documents/external.sh  ??
<nullp0inter> CamFox: Can't display location "smb://systemowner-w7/network_share/"
<dimuls> /home/ubuntu/Documents/external.sh
<Jordan_U> andai, Makes sure that on upgrades of the grub-pc package it doesn't try to do something like "grub-install /dev/sda". Your school probably wouldn't appreciate you making their computer unbootable :)
<m_fulder> right and .. how do I add my own exit and why should I add one dimuls ?
<silvering> guys, the audio wont start.. i got Motherboard asus k8n4-e, it sees the chipset, but it wont play any audio
<CamFox> nullp0inter: is that a  new error message?
<nullp0inter> silvering: alsamixer
<nullkuhl> how to unload X ? :S
<nullp0inter> CamFox: no, but im just shpowing you what i am getting..it asks for a domain and password..and the default domain is MSHOME...shoul dthat be different?
<nullp0inter> nullkuhl: ctrl+alt+backspace
<nullkuhl> doesnt work nullp0inter
<dimuls> you may check some error conditions and exit with error using smthng like "exit 1"... it is not necessarily.. its a simple sh script. you may also just add your script into rc.local istead ~/external.sh
<CamFox> nullp0inter: yeah, probably. Get the correct domain from the windows box. Right click on my computer and click properties, I think...
<Malkavian> nullkuhl: <CTRL><ALT><F1> from graphics to text
<CamFox> nullp0inter: does it ask for a username?
<nullkuhl> Malkavian: that doesnt unload x
<dimuls> m_fulder, a little above
<nullp0inter> CamFox: yes i put in my windows username
<oskar-> nullkuhl:  sudo service gdm stop
<Malkavian> boot in rescue mode
<Nolan2> erUSUL, The windows disks that I have will make me format the disk :/
<CamFox> nullp0inter: okay, cool. Check the domain then...
<nullp0inter> CamFox: is the domain = workgroup?
<m_fulder> ah cool I can add the script instead :) will try that then thx dimuls brb after reboot
<CamFox> nullp0inter: and obviously put your windows password in for the password!
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here used NI (Native Instruments) Audio Kontrol 1with Linux?
<dimuls> m_fulder, try google rc.local
<CamFox> nullp0inter: sounds right, that's usually the default
<seion> If anyone know about kopete in here, see if you can answer this question for me, I set up facebook on it, works, but somepoint down the road it disconnects and wont work again till i delete and re add?
<linxeh> with ubuntu how do I configure the console DPMS settings (I want the display to power off not just blank the screen)
<m_fulder> ok will do =)
<tanner> anyone running an htpc with the ps3 remote?
<Nolan2> Curly_Q, do you have any other solutions to my issue? :/
<nullp0inter> CamFox: still fails to mount
<zapper_> hi, when i upload big files in kubuntu, the whole internet connection slows down, however if i do the same on the windows xp install i have on another partition, i have no problem. Furthermore, if i use virtualbox to upload files from a windows xp guest i can do it with no problem and surf the web perfectly on that virtual machine, but when i try to browse the web usig kubuntu while de vm is uploading i cant browse the web
<zapper_> does someone know what the cuse might be and how to solve it?
<CamFox> nullp0inter: I wonder why it says smb://systemowner-w7/network_share/, it should be smb://systemowner/networkshare/ I think...
<Curly_Q> Nolan2 Sorry for not following completely what you were doing. However, I do know that there might be a CMOS setup problem. What is happening now with your installation?
<tiki> DasEi: sorry, I had to restart X, so i didnt see the message. My original problem was with Skype only listing "PulseAudio server (local) as a sound device. I solved this problem originally by removing pulseaudio, so that skype could default to Alsa. By doing this, however, I disabled most of my sound preferences and removed the functionality of my keyboard volume keys. This was something I needed, and I could not afford to lose, so I r
<tiki> einstalled Skype. I was then presented with the same problem I had at the beggining. After tryong an oss wrapper and padfs without avail, I was about to give up. That's when I came across this very issue in a skype forum. The solution was simple: Make skype start a call and at that moment switch the output prefences for the skype plugin while it is still active in the pulseaudio settings. This solved all of my problems...
<frostburn> zapper_, where are you moving the files to/from you might have a bad switch and it's eating all the processing power
<nullp0inter> CamFox: i just typed it in wrogn the first time sorry
<CamFox> nullp0inter: so the error is what i typed second?
<nullp0inter> CamFox: the underscore is right in network_share however
<oskar-> zapper_:  maybe qos settings of windows, the router honors? i would sniff in the network data and try to find out the differences
<zapper_> frostburn: it happens whenever i try to upload videos to youtube, megaupload os similar
<nullp0inter> CamFox: the owner is systemowner-w7
<CamFox> oh, okay
<Nolan2> Curly_Q, Okay, I just tried creating a boot command for grub to load the windows partition, and it's still just displaying a blinking _ lol.
<CamFox> nullp0inter: try leaving domain blank
<DasEi> tiki:nice, skype is fine, wherether pulse or direct- access
<AimlessZealot> Anyone mind me asking a stupid question?
<Jordan_U> Nolan2, That's probably a problem on Windows' end rather than grub's.
<zapper_> so you think is an issue with the router? How can i solve it?
<frostburn> zapper_, yeah, you're hosing your upload so all other traffic cannot reliably do handshakes
<nullp0inter> CamFox: doesnt work
<Nolan2> Jordan_U, I was afraid of that. But all of the files are still there....
<Curly_Q> Nolan2 try this. If you have a Windows 98 boot disk with SMART on it, do an fdisk and check if there is stuff on your partitions. It will tell you also what type of file system is there lest it be NTFS or 32 or 16 bit and so. Also what Operating system are you using with Windows?
<Nolan2> XP Media Center Edition 2005
<CamFox> nullp0inter: can you give me a rundown of all the info you have to provide when connecting to the share and the values you're using?
<CamFox> nullp0inter: I'm a bit lost!
<zapper_> frostburn: i thought so, but it seemed kinda weird to me as it only happens on linux. Anyway, how can i solve that?
<Curly_Q> Windows ME?
<mustelo> I'm trying to test a newer kernel on my karmic machine. I tried adding the kernel-ppa ppa using add-apt-repo, but when I apt-get update it gives me a 404 not found. does anyone know what's going on here?
<Nolan2> Nooo Lol
<Nolan2> Windows XP, Curly_Q
<Jordan_U> Nolan2, Try asking in ##windows, and if they say you need to run "fixboot" or anything else that will overwrite grub you can follow this guide to restore it afterward: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<nullp0inter> CamFox: i just opened up netoworks, and clicked on 'Windows Network' it then dispayed 'WORKGROUP' clicked on that, it says 'Opening WORKGROUP' then fails
<frostburn> zapper_, limit your upload either on your router or in linux check out this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595472
<Curly_Q> Do you want to re-install XP Nolan2?
<Nolan2> preferably not, Curly_Q since all of my stuff is on there :S
<linxeh> is there a way to poweroff the monitor after a period of time, rather than just blanking the screen (ubuntu server, no X installed) ?
<Curly_Q> OH!  You have a problem Nolan2. I highly suggest you stop what you are doing and listen carefully. Shut down the box and take the Hard drive with all of your stuff and SLAVE that drive. DO NOT WRITE TO THAT DISK! After that you can copy all of the necessary data from that disk and then re-install Windows.
<CamFox> nullp0inter: sorry, got to go. Good luck! I don't think you're far off...
<Curly_Q> Nolan2 what is happening is that your MBR (Master Boot Record) is corrupted.
<oskar-> Nolan2:  can ubuntu be started from grub and windows not?
<Curly_Q> You could possibly try to repair the MBR but I highly suggest slaving that drive and recovering the data.
<zapper_> frostburn:  i will try mastershaper and see if that solves the problem
<Nolan2> yep oskar-.
<zcat[1]> Curly_Q: live ubuntu cd and backup to USB works for me..
<Curly_Q> That's great zcat.  :)
<mustelo> I'm trying to test a newer kernel on my karmic machine. I tried adding the kernel-ppa ppa using add-apt-repo, but when I apt-get update it gives me a 404 not found. does anyone know what's going on here?
<Nolan2> Curly_Q, I can mount the partition from Ubuntu and access all of the data on that partition
<xae8koo> Hello
<Gangrel> anyone can help me to change my splash screen? cause this brown loadin splash screen sux
<xae8koo> Flash wont let me share webcamera
<xae8koo> Why not? I can't click the box
<geniv> floodbot2: help
<xae8koo> When adobe flash askes to reval it
<oskar-> Nolan2:  then the mbr is ok. maybe the grub boot entry for windows wrong, or the boot sector for the windows partition. have you tried auto-creating a new grub config?
<zcat[1]> Nolan2: you probably only need to boot the windows cd, get to recovery console and run fixmbr (and perhaps fixboot) but if you're not 100% sure take a backup first too.
<Curly_Q> Nolan2, the next thing to do is to copy that data, however, you may still run into a problem. The type of file system that is looking at that data may convert it while copying. Use the NTFS Windows to copy that data unless Ubuntu has a perfect replication of that data. Then burn it on a CD or copy it to another drive.
<oskar-> zcat[1]:  fixboot, not fixmbr. the latter would overwrite the working grub
<geniv> FloodBot2: help
<Curly_Q> Use a bootable CD for that.
<Curly_Q> Then copy all of your stuff to a memory stick.
<zcat[1]> oskar-: yeah but it's easily repaired ;)
<Curly_Q> Fixboot does not always work.
<zcat[1]> I'm never sure what command fixes what part of the boot sequence ;)
<oskar-> Curly_Q:  but fixmbr will repair nothing and destroy grub in this case
<blz> H!  I'd like to automatically download torrents from an RSS feed using Transmission.  I just moved form windows, where uTorrent did this natively.  What would be the easiest/best way to accomplish this in ubuntu?  Are there RSS readers that are particularly well suited to this task?
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I set up file sharing between two ubuntu computers that are on the same network?
<fcerty5> winblows
<shazbotmcnasty> as easily as possible
<blz> fcerty5:  thanks for that...
<fcerty5> :D
<Myrtti> geniv: it's a bot
<Nolan2> oskar-, how do I go about recreating a new grub config?
<Curly_Q> Oskar this is why I suggested to not write to the disk. Use either slaving that drive and recovering that data or just use a bootable disk such as bart's Boot Disk or any Linux bootable disk.
<supremearyal> shazbotmcnasty, scp
<Curly_Q> Use Acronis bootable disk.
<Curly_Q> It will recover everything.
<Maletor> Do I want fake raid or software raid?
<zcat[1]> Just use an ubuntu CD
<fcerty5> gentoo
<unop> Maletor, I think they're both one and the same.
<rifter> silly question .. when editing the applications menu, I can't seem to add any items to the System Tools section.  I go through all the steps to add the new item, but it does not show up there.  I can add items anywhere else in the Applications menu.  Is this a permissions problem?  what gives?
<Maletor> unop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID negative
<oskar-> Nolan2:  what version of ubuntu are you using and what version of grub?
<rifter> Maletor, real radi would be hardware raid :D
<abstrakt> how do I stop my windows from snapping to the screen edge?
<abstrakt> i don't mind them snapping to each other, but not the screen edge
<blz> abstrakt:  there's a setting in CCSM, if you have that downloaded
<zcat[1]> Maletor: software raid; "fake raid" combines the CPU load of software raid with the adaptor-lockin of hardware raid; worst of both!
<tres> Hi all, been banging my head against the wall trying to get Dual-Head monitors working. I've been through the HOWTO with no success. My XOrg log is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3XQFcggk and my xorg.conf is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rjVWrABM  ... the second screen works on bootup and on the Ctrl+Alt+F{X} ttys, and is connected via a VGA-DVI adapter. Any help would be MUCH appreciated.
<abstrakt> blz, dunno what CCSM is, so probably don't have that downloaded
<Trek> did they update package sudo?
<Trek> er, did they update the sudo command?
<Nolan2> oskar-, Ubuntu 9.10; Grub2
<blz> abstrakt:  compizconfig-settings-manager
<blz> you can apt-get it
<geniv> Myrtti: I is no a bot
<unop> Maletor, fakeraid still needs support from drivers -- I still consider it software raid as it isn't true raid (in the hardware sense). but this besides the point, use fakeraid if your motherboard supports it and you can setup linux for it too.
<Maletor> unop: i have a m4a79xtd evo
<CAPcap> If I wanted to play chess with a Windows XP user. What program(s) would we each need?
<Maletor> it supports raid 5 which i want to do
<zcat[1]> NEVER use fake raid. Configure your mobo as individual drives and use software raid.
<rifter> Trek, sudo was updated fairly recently yes
<Maletor> but i'm not sure (and there is no info online) if there are drivers for ubuntu for it
<oskar-> Nolan2:  can you execute and paste-bin the output of: "sudo update-grub"
<Maletor> zcat[1] can you elaborate on NEVER just a bit?
<Nolan2> okay oskar-
<Nolan2> pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<oskar-> ok
<Nolan2> Lol that was a question
<abstrakt> blz, does that require turning on compiz?
<seion> Anyone know what this means? ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in  /home/seion/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps call Stack (most recent call first):  CMakeLists.txt:8 (find_package)
<Nolan2> should I paste there?
<oskar-> Nolan2:  yes, that is ok ;)
<abstrakt> cuz i don't really wanna run compiz, i don't care about the effects and it just slows down my system
<abstrakt> also i'm dubious of its stability
<tres> is there anything else I need to post to get some assistance?
<oskar-> Nolan2:  that was meant to be the answer ;-)
<blz> abstrakt:  hmm I assumed that you already had it turned on.  silly of me!
<Nolan2> k oskar-
<zcat[1]> Maletor: "NEVER" -- fake raid is just software raid with proprietary drivers and tied to a particular controller. There are no advantages, only disadvantages
<Nolan2> :P
<abstrakt> i mean unless compiz is on by default, but i don't think it is
<abstrakt> this is just a fairly plain Ubuntu 9.10 install
<studentz> Need help black screen after nvidia update "mistmatch kernel 195.30  nvidia driver 195.36.08 ubuntu"
<CAPcap> it is on by default
<abstrakt> not kubuntu or xubuntu or anything, just... ubuntu
<Myrtti> geniv: floodbots are
<Nolan2> oskar-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386599/
<oskar-> Maletor:  fake-raid has probably the advantage of being able to dual-boot from the same raid linux and windows. but i would never recommend it.
<KB1JWQ> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Nolan2> oskar-, Windows is a test Grub boot loader that I wrote, same thing happened.  blinking _ :(
<CAPcap> If I wanted to play chess with a Windows XP user. What program(s) would we each need?
<Nolan2> To where it says "Adding Windows"
<geniv> Myrtti: I know ...
<geniv> Myrtti: ;)
<oskar-> Nolan2:  and does the automatically detected entry (line 8) work?
<Nolan2> Nope, blinking _ :(
<wathek> I just installed Oracle 10g Express Edition under Ubuntu 9.10 the configuration succeeded but I couldn't access the web interface
<wathek> however when I do sudo /etc/init.d/oracle-xe status it says that it's Listening !
<trism> CAPcap: you could get the java plugin and use yahoo chess
<oskar-> Nolan2:  you should try it again. if it does not work then, run from a windows installation cd, select the repair console and run "fixboot"
<Nolan2> okay oskar-  I'll try that.
<Pirate_Hunter> scootsm, ???
<Nolan2> brb.
<trism> CAPcap: I take it back, it uses flash now
<oskar-> Nolan2:  if you only do that, you will not destroy any data. at least from linux you will be still able to access it
<Pirate_Hunter> scootsm, you still here sorry had to chat on the fone about a project anyway, hoepfully you have changed your mind on forwarding your wm environment
<DasEi> how can I set a device found by lsusb to a certain path in /dev ?
<Curly_Q> Oskar have you ever tried Acronis Recovery Software?
<Maletor> Ok so I'm confused. I'm in the partition disks of the alternate install and I'm trying to set up RAID 5. Do I want all of them to have the bootable flag set to on? Should there be anything in the "use as" field? Such as ext4??????
<erUSUL> DasEi: find a driver for it, it is the driver the one that creates the device. ( a /dev/file or an iface like wlan0 )
<studentz> Need Help I have a Black screen after nvidia update Here is the error  mistmatch kernel 195.30  nvidia driver 195.36.08  Karmic
<oskar-> Curly_Q:  only a limited trueimage version
<kisuke> !win7 > kisuke
<DasEi> erUSUL: I see, maybe I fixed my problem hen, as I managed to get another way around my compiling issue, reboot or restart usb ?
<Anton039> buenas noches a todos
<xangua> !es | Anton039
<ubottu> Anton039: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !es | Anton039
<erUSUL> DasEi: ? can you rephrase the question ?
<lifefire> hello all
<Anton039> ok
<Curly_Q> Oskar, I will explain the incredible advantage of using it. Let us suppose you install Xubuntu or Linux Red Hat9 or Windows XP or anything for that matter. Acronis will copy it exactly and you do not ever have to re-install the OS or kernel ever. It takes about 5 to 10 minutes to fully copy your disk to not only another disk but your original disk.
<NCS_One> hi
<DasEi> erUSUL: I see, maybe I fixed my problem then (managed to compile driver in another way) , will I have to restart ?
<erUSUL> DasEi: if you compiled the module you can just load it. « sudo modprobe module_name »
<NCS_One> where do I save XTerm settings ? is it no t on ~/.Xdefaults ?
<Curly_Q> No more re-installing drivers and waiting 45 minutes to install all of the packages. 10 minutes maybe less.
<trism> NCS_One: you could try .Xresources, that's what I use on jaunty
<oskar-> Curly_Q:  are you an acronis salesman? ;-) i don't need it. if you know how to copy files and make grub working, you don't need anything else in linux.
<Curly_Q> If you make a mistake, just re-copy everything.
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<jarsen> where are the boost header files kept and how can I include them when I compile with g++?
<jacquesdupontd> i just received my usb panel kit touchscreen add on
<jacquesdupontd> is anybody knowing this type of device ?
<Curly_Q> I am on the same page with you Oskar- but, in this fast paced world, time is a premium.
<NCS_One> trism: ubuntu doesn't load at start the .Xdefaults but if I open, save and exit it the settings are loaded. Very strange.
<Jordan_U> Curly_Q, dd?
<NCS_One> trism: going to try .Xresources, thanks
<kisuke> dual boot with win7 any one know any thing?
<Curly_Q> dd?   What is that?
<Curly_Q> Dunkin Donuts?
<NCS_One> kisuke: I have it
<mawst> kisuke, probably install win7 first, then ubuntu
<NCS_One> on my laptop
<Curly_Q> :)
<enthdegree> Curly_Q: Close. (c: It's a direct copy/write program
<tpw_rules> is there any way to go back to the old add/remove programs on 9.10?
<Maletor> The setup says that I cannot change the setting on how many actives devices for the RAID5 array. Can't I grow my array to 4 drives later if I am so inclined?
<mawst> I have to at some point reformat because I need to dual boot.
<mawst> :/
<tpw_rules> mawst: why not just use gparted?
<Jaimie> yah you made that harder than it needed to be :p
<kisuke> NCS_One: how?
<enthdegree> Curly_Q: DOn't use it for normal copying, though. Since it writes bits directly to the disk, it won't mind your Filesystem and it'll usually foul you up really really bad.
<kisuke> mawst: win7 has a weird bootloader
<Curly_Q> Enthdegree are you referring to dd?
<enthdegree> More than you know.
<enthdegree> Curly_Q: Yes.
<NCS_One> kisuke: win7 came in the laptop, I downloaded ubuntu and installed it from an usb
<Curly_Q> I see.
<Maletor> The setup says that I cannot change the setting on how many actives devices for the RAID5 array. Can't I grow my array to 4 drives later if I am so in
<Maletor> clined?
<Curly_Q> What application would you use it for?
<adambuntu> hey guys, what app do you all use for dvd ripping to avi?
<studentz> Green screen after nvidia update Here is the error from level 2 "mistmatch kernel 195.30  nvidia driver 195.36.08 "
<eeli> hello
<NCS_One> kisuke: bootable usb
<oskar-> adambuntu:  you could try dvd::rip
<eeli> I've been kicked two times in a row now
<eeli> why?
 * kisuke looks in horror at NCS_One 
<adambuntu> oskar-, i havent seen that one. is that how its spelled?
<NCS_One> kisuke: ?
<kisuke> NCS_One: unfourtunatly that wotnt work for me i use all mine
<oskar-> adambuntu:  yes
<enthdegree> For burning images to disks or thumbdrives, flashing devices with bootloaders, etc. You really only use it once in a blue moon.
<adambuntu> oskar-, found it, thanks!
<Curly_Q> I was looking here at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Myrtti> eeli: kicked...?
<NCS_One> kisuke: you use all yours what ?
<kisuke> NCS_One: usb flash drives and SDF cards
<kisuke> SD*
<zcat[1]> Curly_Q: for backing up ntfs I use clonentfs. for cloning linux I use tar plus a bit of bash script to reinstall grub.
<zcat[1]> Curly_Q: and update the grub conf / fstab with new uuids
<adambuntu> oskar-, is it in the repo?
<oskar-> adambuntu:  i am not sure, i will look
<kisuke> ubottu: tell kisuke about dual booting windows 7
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adambuntu> oskar-, im looking now
<adambuntu> oskar-, yep
<oskar-> adambuntu:  "dvdrip" is the package
<thesabry> good evening
<Curly_Q> Sounds good Oskar-   ;-)
<adambuntu> oskar-, i found it. awesome thanks again!
<adambuntu> oskar-, is it any good?
<mawst> tpw_rules, gparted won't let me resize an ntfs partition
<eeli> hello everybody
<mawst> I'm not sure I can at all
<Mazeal> How can I redirect the output of a cron job to one of the default terminals ie: tty1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6?
<eeli> I have a newbie question
<adambuntu> hey eeli
<mawst> Because resizentfs wants me to run chkdsk first
<erUSUL> !ask | eeli
<ubottu> eeli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oskar-> adambuntu:  i do not know an easier application for making avis out of dvds, that has so many features
<eeli> I bought a HP server
<thesabry> i am trying to suscribe to podcast with exaile (version 0.3.0.1) with ubuntu 9.10. So far it does not work. Do anyone manage to do it? Thanks for your help
<NCS_One> kisuke: you can also use a dvd
<adambuntu> oskar-, thanks. i hope its an easy one. im gonna find out 8)
<eeli> and tried to install debian on it
<erUSUL> !info arista | adambuntu
<ubottu> adambuntu: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3+repack-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 189 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<Myrtti> eeli: this is #ubuntu, not #debian. You could also try to keep your question to one line, it would make it easier to read and follow
<rifter> so no one knows why you wouldn't be able to add a menuitem under system tools?
<eeli> with 64bit processor
<eeli> right now Im wondering which debian version to download?
<adambuntu> erUSUL, thanks!
<thesabry> I am trying to suscribe to podcast with exaile (version 0.3.0.1) with ubuntu 9.10. So far it does not work. Do anyone manage to do it? Thanks for your help
<kisuke> NCS_One: liveDVD?
<karpus> I'm trying to install a ftp server (vsftp) and I can connect through filezilla successfully, but the second I add ssl support, I only get ECONNREFUSED thrown in my face... what could be wrong?
<adambuntu> eeli, it really depends on what you want to do with it. i would download a few livedvds, and check them out. depending on how you like to use the os, and what tools you want to use will depend on which to use
<adambuntu> karpus, did you open the port?
<trism> thesabry: don't have a solution with exaile, but I like gpodder for podcasts, and you can listen to them in whatever music app you want
<chacaritas> alguien habla español
<oskar-> karpus:  there could be a firewall between it, that recognizes an unencrypted ftp-port statement, but is (of course) not able to recognize it, when it is ssl-encrypted.
<Zorael> Any good graphical app in the repositories for finding duplicate images? (findimagedupes is a terminal app)
<karpus> adambuntu: I'm only trying this on localhost as of now, so it doesn't matter now? or am I wrong?
<chacaritas> someone speak spanish?
<chacaritas> no?
<darolu> chacaritas: sí, yo. Pero hay que ir a #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> !es | chacaritas
<ubottu> chacaritas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adambuntu> karpus, the port has to be open if you are going to use ssl. you have to open the door...
<mawst> Zorael, I think picasa does that
<chacaritas> oks
<chacaritas> gracias man
<adambuntu> karpus, try it with the port open
<MsTegan> Has anyone found a decent replacement for itunes that's compatible with itouch/iphone?
<darolu> chacaritas: escribe, aquí en el chat, "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas, ahí te alcanzo.
<Typos_King> thesabry:  .... I don't use it myself for podcasts.. :|   I use Opera for that
<adambuntu> MsTegan, have you tried songbird?
<JohnWittle> I apt-get -f dist-upgrade'd from 9.04 to 9.10 after putting the karmic repositories in my sources.list
<JohnWittle> was this a bad idea?
<pict_targe> Hi, i have 2 computers on the lan. Computer A is running openssh-server. unable to ssh from the other computer (B) to A. "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer". Any ideas? Using nmap on (B) I can see the port is open on (A).
<JohnWittle> Haven't rebooted yet
<JohnWittle> but I am starting to get scared that
<w_a> is it posibel to change a mounting point of a hd ? it is on /backup and i whant to change the name of the mounting point
<JohnWittle> everything will be broken
<karpus> adambuntu: I disabled ufw but no change, still ECONNREFUSED
<Zorael> mawst: I'll try that then, thanks
<seanbrystone> how do you force eject a cd/dvd, i tried sudo eject but it only pops out the other cd drive
<adambuntu> karpus, ufw? firewall?
<tpw_rules> seanbrystone: i think there's an option to select the cd drive to eject, look at the man page
<erUSUL> w_a: mount it in the new mount point (you can umount it after or before)
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:   usually -> eject /media/dvd   or eject /dev/dvd
<VCoolio> seanbrystone: try cdrom0 cdrom1 etc
<oskar-> karpus:  is there a NAT between client and server?
<Nolan> I Don't remember who I was last talking to... I switched PCs.
<Nolan> Oh yeah
<seanbrystone> ok thx guys
<oskar-> hi Nolan
<karpus> adambuntu: yes, Uncomplicated Firewall
<karpus> oskar-: no
<adambuntu> karpus, telnet to the port and see if it responds
<Nolan> oskar-, there was no option to open the command line with my disk, so I'm running the recovery sequence.
<Nolan> Probably because these are HP disks..
<karpus> adambuntu: "Connection refused" said telnet
<Barridus> hey all.  if i wanted my external hard drive to be mounted automatically upon startup, what's the easiest way to do that?
<adambuntu> karpus, then there you go. if the port is refusing connection, then its not open.
<sandrita> olaa
<VCoolio> Barridus: add a line to /etc/fstab I guess
<sandrita> olaa
<seanbrystone> VCoolio, eject cdrom0 worked thanks a ton :)
<Younder> Just installed tripwire today. recomended.. it genererates a md5 (or sha) signature of all files and checks if they have been modified. Great for detecting rootkits and the like. (Of cource you would have to install it FIRST.
<oskar-> Nolan2:  ok. i have to leave now... good luck at getting everything working!
<sandrita> ola
<Nolan2> See ya oskar-
<sandrita> illo olzz
<Barridus> VCoolio, this is a laptop so sometimes the HDD will not be present.  will this cause a problem?  (I don't use hibernate or suspend)
<kisuke> any know any thing about dual-booting with win 7?
<VCoolio> Barridus: not apart from an 'not available' message in the logs
<adambuntu> kisuke, yep
<allen> hi
<kisuke> adambuntu: how?
<Barridus> VCoolio, ok then i will investigate that option, thanks
<thesabry> thank you all for your answer
<MasterShrek> so my mom just got a virus in firefox on ubuntu lol, jsut  cant help people can ya?
<Typos_King> !es | sandrita
<ubottu> sandrita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Younder> also password dragon that generates and keeps a database over all the sites that require passwords on the net
<blakkheim> MasterShrek: a virus on ubuntu?
<ugliefrog> is there a reason gparted wont format to ntfs
<adambuntu> kisuke, install windows 7 on the first partition of the drive, then put ubuntu on the next.
<MasterShrek> blakkheim, no a virus in firefox
<blakkheim> ugliefrog: install ntfsprogs
<blakkheim> MasterShrek: explain
<MasterShrek> blakkheim, but yes, on ubuntu
<Younder> blakkheim, last I heard there were 50 or so in the wild
<karpus> adambuntu: but I disabled ufw, the firewall that came with ubuntu, and I'm not connected to a router or any other device with NAT functionality, so the port should be open
<MasterShrek> blakkheim, its hijackin her browser, wont spread through the system or anything, and even if it did the worst that would happen is it would screw up the user, but her browser cache needs to be cleared
<MasterShrek> and i forgot to set up ssh on her new machine, so i gotta go forward a port lol
<VCoolio> Barridus: actually check nautilus > edit > preferences > behavior tab first; easier if it works
<kisuke> adambuntu: with an OEM install?
<MasterShrek> anyway, to my point. anyone have issues running chrome on 9.10?
<Hebram> MasterShrek:  Works wonderfully for me.
<Younder> MasterShrek, there are ways to elevate privelage under Linux too.
<ugliefrog> blakkheim, Thank you sir... :)
<MasterShrek> Younder, true, but she doenst know her password :)
<studentz> Please Help me out. After nvidia card upgrade  I have a green screen. I can only access to terminal in recovery mode.
<MasterShrek> studentz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new i think should do it
<adambuntu> kisuke, no. you will have to resize the partition with the os disk.
<Younder> MasterShrek, If you want to be sure you can run SNORT. a net filter the flags suspicious activity
<adambuntu> karpus, did you open port 2222
<MasterShrek> Younder, never heard of it, ill have to give it a try
<kisuke> adambuntu: read: bo buy anew licence for win 7, partition the drive, etc...
<Barridus> VCoolio, i checked that already actually already.  media_automount and media_automount_open are checked.  seems to mount when the laptop is on and you plug it in, but it's connected to a hub and is always on anyways so unplug/replug is somewhat of a hassle.
<karpus> adambuntu: yes, since I inactivated ufw, all ports are free
<studentz> MasterShreck I'm sorry I mean  after driver upgrade. I start x from terminal and I have this error "mistmatch kernel 195.30  nvidia driver 195.36.08 "
<adambuntu> kisuke, no. put the os disk from the machine in, which you should be able to create with the os that is installed, then startup the machine, resize the disk, then install it. the other option, is go get a system disk to resize the partion like gparted, use it to resize the partition, then reinstall the oem software/os on the first drive
<adambuntu> karpus, check this, see if there is something you missed. https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/openssh-server.html
<VCoolio> Barridus: I see, then try fstab. You know how that works?
<adambuntu> dinner guys, brb
<Barridus> sort of.
<Barridus> VCoolio, never done usb devices with it.
<MasterShrek> studentz, sounds like a broken install of the driver, try removing it maybe. how did you install it?
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<MasterShrek> !fstab > Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus, please see my private message
<VCoolio> Barridus: trick is to find the right /dev/??, get it mounted by pluggins it in the 'hassle' way and then do 'mount' in a terminal to check mounts
<kisuke> adambuntu: ok thanks
<studentz> MasterShreck: Yes I agree, How I can uninstall the driver  or revert to a previous state?
<MasterShrek> studentz, it depends on how you installed it, i would guess through the hardware update thing, i would try: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-new
<actionParsnip> studentz: dpkg -l | grep nvida   will show the installed nvidia stuffs
<MasterShrek> studentz, if at all possible, try the driver straight from nvidia, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<actionParsnip> MasterShrek: studentz : or add the nvidia pp ad use that (easier)
<studentz> MasterShreck: I tried dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg But I did not work, I will try Thanks
<actionParsnip> ppa and*
<MasterShrek> actionParsnip, i was unaware that existed, ill have to keep it in mind.
<actionParsnip> studentz: if you remove all nvida packages you will revert to the opensource nv driver
<actionParsnip> MasterShrek: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<zetheroo> any way to make USB volumes mount automatically upon being plugged in?
<actionParsnip> zetheroo: add it in /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> actionParsnip: ok ... add what?
<cajun> is it safe to delete all deb packages in the apt cache folder?
<Maletor> Has anyone set up a RAID 5 from the alternate install disk before?
<zetheroo> also why do USB volumes mount automatically on my Desktop and not on my laptop? Both are running Karmic ...
<Maletor> I can't get it to work and I tfollowed the tutorial exactly...
<comutamike> I have a question about packaging
<comutamike> Got a package that won't build in launchpad.
<VCoolio> zetheroo: /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint> auto user,defaults 0 0
<comutamike> Any ideas?
<cajun> Location: var/cache/apt/archives  I need to free up space on my HD b/c I cannot get past the login screen. I can even log into the terminal.
<VCoolio> zetheroo: also check nautilus > edit > preferences > behavior tab first; easier if it works
<rzx237> cajun: yes it is.
<zetheroo> VCoolio:ok ... is this something new? I mean I have not had this issue with previous releases ...
<cajun> ok.  thanx rzx
<actionParsnip> !fstab | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<VCoolio> zetheroo: I don't know what is default in nautilus; maybe they changed something; shouldn't be difficult though
<keyboardtalk> Everytime my wireless internet reconnects, I have to re-enter the passphrase. How can I do this automatically?
<zetheroo> actionParsnip: I did not have to muck around with fstab and CLI on my desktop ... so why should I have to on my laptop? argh
<Barridus> VCoolio, cool it's mounted now.  thx :D
<VCoolio> Barridus: np
<blakkheim> zetheroo: the cli is a big part of using linux, why do you dislike it so much?
<Typos_King> cajun:    .... you can back them up, if you think you'd need them later on, to a cd or usb
<pict_targe> Q: ssh between 2 computers. looking at troubleshooting section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring and even the simple test of testing the localhost running the server fails e.g. ssh -v localhost -p ####    produces "Read from socket failed: connection reset by peer" Any ideas?
<Typos_King> cajun:     other than that, is safe to remove, sure -> sudo apt-get clean;
<zetheroo> blakkheim: I don't mind it really ... but if I have to tell my clients when they have an issue that they will have to start mucking about in the Terminal to solve something so basic (was working fine in 9.04) they are not going to be as gracious ...
<Elrox> blakkheim, zetheroo has a valid point, its not that he has to do cli, its that he has to do on on machine but not another with same distro/release
<mawst> I'm about to swtich my 1tb ntfs drive to ext4. Man I can't wait to see the performance difference. :D
<Typos_King> cajun:   http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/   <---- if you're interested
<zetheroo> blakkheim: see, whatever issues I have I know others will have ...
<andresmh> what is the official PPA for Firefox? I found a daily build PPA for all Mozilla projects but I am looking for something a less edgy.
<zetheroo> blakkheim: and of course what Elrox said ...
<silvering> i gotta serious sound problem guys
<fastputty> hello i would liek to get that package http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/libapache-mod-security/download
<fastputty> however i cannot find it in my apt-get
<tfoucu>  #warhol
<trism> andresmh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion lists several, probably looking for the firefox-stable channel ppa
<fastputty> someonecould help me out to edit source.list
<fastputty> to be able to get it
<fastputty> thanks :(
<andresmh> thanks trism!
<blakkheim> !lucid | fastputty
<ubottu> fastputty: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<zetheroo> I am going to see if gnome-volume-manager will sort this out ... if it does then by golly it should be installed by default ...
<silvering> i got asus k8n4-e with nvidia ck804 onboard ac97 audio, and whatever i do, there is no sound..
<fastputty> ubottu: of i am on 8.04 ubuntu..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Elrox> fastputty, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<Barridus> gnome-scheduler jobs do not run.  i tried plain cron to see if that would work, but when editing my crontab with "crontab -e" i get a blank file in nano.  when exiting (regardless of whether or not i enter anything new), i get"Temporary crontab no longer owned by you.  ||  Error while editing crontab".  crontab -l shows the gnome-scheduler created job that does not run.
<fastputty> ubottu: is it possible to get that same package..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silvering> i got asus k8n4-e with nvidia ck804 onboard ac97 audio, and whatever i do, there is no sound..
<IdleOne> fastputty: did you do a search in synaptic for libapache-mod-security?
<IdleOne> silvering: run alsamixer in terminal and unmute everything
<CamFox> quit
<silvering> IdleOne everything is unmuted
<dante123> toshiba satellite a110-st1111 won't boot livecd, any ideas?  graphics resolution?
<silvering> as i said, i try everything, nothing works
<fastputty> IdleOne: ihave did a apt-cache search
<fastputty> IdleOne: but it return me nothing
<Typos_King> dante123:   what's happening when you boot with it?
<mohadib_> is it possible to turn off the notifications in Exaile?
<Barridus> gnome-scheduler jobs do not run.  i tried plain cron to see if that would work, but when editing my crontab with "crontab -e" i get a blank file in nano.  when exiting (regardless of whether or not i enter anything new), i get"Temporary crontab no longer owned by you.  ||  Error while editing crontab".  crontab -l shows the gnome-scheduler created job that does not run.  job can not have superuser privilege.
<nullkuhl> hello, how to downgrade gcc in karmic from 4.4 to 4.3 , i tried installing gcc4.3 and g++4.3 but now i have 2 versions... ??
<silvering> IdleOne everything unmuted, i reinstalled alsa and everything.. try selecting different device, nothing works, im despered
<nullkuhl> hello, how to downgrade gcc in karmic from 4.4 to 4.3 , i tried installing gcc4.3 and g++4.3 but now i have 2 versions... ??
<Typos_King> nullkihl:    tried doing an -> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE?
<djdani> slt a tous
<dante123> Typos_King is gets stuck at the brown ubuntu screen just before it is supposed to go into desktop
<nullkuhl> Typos_King: that will remove the gcc4.4 but wont make the 4.3 the main one
<IdleOne> fastputty: guess it is not available in 8.04 or may be named differently
<Barridus> does cron even work in karmic?
<IdleOne> !fr | djdani
<ubottu> djdani: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<dante123> Typos_King if I take splash off, it gets stuck at something like ata1: Sata blah blah blah
<dante123> ata1 stat link up ....blah blah
<dante123> ata1 sata link up...i mean
<hiexpo> nullkuhl, where did you install it from synaptic?
<nullkuhl> hiexpo: terminal
<Typos_King> nullkuhl:  then remove both, in 'safe mode' and install the 4.4 :)
<nullkuhl> Typos_King: i dont want the 4.4 i want the 4.3
<Typos_King> nullkuhl:  then remove both, in 'safe mode' and install the 4.3 :)
<dante123> is there a mode or other option to try.....again it starts to boot then gets stuck at "ata1: sata link up...1.5gbs or something like that
<Typos_King> heheh
<hwilde> help, my sound card disappeared.
<hiexpo> nullkuhl, go into synaptic and type in the seaerch bar and remove the one you don't want i believe that is easiest
<Typos_King> dante123:   try booting with the live-cd again, press F6 for other boot options, try turning off acpi and noapic
<Elrox> dante123, is this a laptop? possibly an HP?
<fastputty> IdleOne: hmmm noooooooo
<flaarg> hwilde: I suggest you find the magician in your midst
<hwilde> my sound card was and has been working fine for over a year.
<hwilde> now it is not recognized I get no sound options at all
<dante123> Elrox it is a toshiba satellite a110-st1111
<dante123> laptop
<nullkuhl> Typos_King: k now i did that, but when i do gcc --version i get : The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:* gcc
<IdleOne> fastputty: Lucid will be released in a month ( next LTS ) you can upgrade then
<Typos_King> dante123:    the live-cd has several other options, but for my case, that has worked, usually an issue with the acpi module,  but it has more options, just try those first.... maybe it has others that apply to the sata issue
<nullkuhl> Typos_King: so its like the gcc isnt installed although 4.3 is installed,
<nullkuhl> is there some sorta gcc-config where i can set 4.3 to be the main
<jastor> someoen that has any concrete sollutions on how to solve mplayed codec_wav_tags ?
<jastor> mplayer*
<Typos_King> nullkuhl:  'purge' both, and install 4.3    sudo apt-get purge PACKAGENAME
<hwilde> help, my sound card disappeared.   my sound card was and has been working fine for over a year.  now it is not recognized I get no sound options at all.  here is lspci   http://paste.ubuntu.com/386635/
<fastputty> someone culd help me to get apache2 mod_security module in ubuntu 8.04
<dante123> Typos_King if it does boot with those off......will i need to do anything special to install or have it remember those parameters??
<hwilde> help, my sound card disappeared.   my sound card was and has been working fine for over a year.  now it is not recognized I get no sound options at all.  here is lspci   http://paste.ubuntu.com/386635/   here is lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/386637/   please help
<Typos_King> dante123:    if it does, you'd need to add -> acpi=off noapic;     at the end of the line with the /boot vmlinuz....
<Typos_King> dante123:    in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<omeddragon> what do you guys think about the new windows 7 phone
<VCoolio> Typos_King: in grub2 you must edit /etc/default/grub, not /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<muri_one> I have a problem with a package. According to launchpad this bug is closed because it has been fixed in the next version of the package. How do I get this fix?
<Typos_King> dante123:    in /etc/default/grub.cfg   then :)
<Typos_King> erk.... grub that is, no grub.cfg :{
<VCoolio> muri_one: add a repository that has the newer version, or find a deb package; or maybe you'll need to compile; what package are we talking about?
<andresmh> are there any Thinkpad X300 users here?
<dante123> Typos_King is that the only place where I will need to add the acpi=off noapic...just in the /etc/default/grub.cfg???
<joebodo> ..
<muri_one> VCoolio: inosync
<Typos_King> dante123:     /etc/default/grub  yes
<VCoolio> dante123: after editing that file run "sudo update-grub" and grub.cfg will be updated
<dante123> thanks guys
<VCoolio> muri_one: what version do you need?
<andresmh> when starting firefox I get: $ firefox (firefox-bin:23275): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<muri_one> VCoolio: I'm not sure where to find the newer version. I peeked at the Lucid repos and it wasn't there
<muri_one> VCoolio: 0.2-2
<andresmh> and then it never opens. Any ideas?
<VCoolio> andresmh: that's a known issue, not important
<andresmh> but then it never opens VCoolio
<Maimster> How's everyone.
<VCoolio> andresmh: that's not because of that warning, don't know what is the problem
<Maimster> Anyone ever get data from a drive reporting invalid partition table?
<chrism> Am I being naive in thinking that if an audio stream is showing up in pavucontrol as ALSA plug-in [javaws.real] that it's actually going through the pulseaudio alsa plugin, rather than interfacing directly with pulse?
<muri_one> VCoolio: this is the bug in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inosync/+bug/499023 the last comment says it is fixed and closes the bug
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Maimster, on fstab
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ?
<VCoolio> muri_one: you can get a .tar.gz here http://bb.xnull.de/projects/inosync/dist/
<tim_> hello!
<tim> I can't get the nouveau driver to work. can anyone help me?
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop Hmm.. wondering. I don't have access to the /etc/fstab file.
<tim_> is somebody here bored and willing to help me?
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop I placed the drive on a USB adapter, connected it to another linux system. However it doesn't mount dued to the bad partition.
<tim> oh oh me! me for sure!
<tim_> (:
<tim> no seriously, i'm setting here with no x.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tim, which graphics card
<tim_> at first, sry for the bad english, im from germany. i also am a complete ubuntunewby.
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop I know that it was a system drive. So most likely it would have like 3 partitions, (Boot, root and swap). Just guessing though.
<blakkheim> tim_: there is a german irc channel for ubuntu
<Kamokow> How can i define a DPI for an image in gimp?
<tim_> ooooh
<blakkheim> !de | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Kamokow> Oops, wrong channel, my bad.
<tim_> !de
<tim> geforce 7100
<tim_> thx and good bye
<actionParsnip> Kamokow: you set it if you click file -> new
<hodge> does ubuntu come with Crypt::OpenSSL::Bignum?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Maimster, is it a ubuntu-live -usb /
<actionParsnip> Kamokow: afaik
<Kamokow> actionParsnip: Thanks.
#ubuntu 2010-03-02
<maxjezy> hello, anyone on 32bit ubuntu 9.10 have any time to help me?
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop Nope. Just in old installation of ubuntu.
<actionParsnip> !anyone | maxjezy
<ubottu> maxjezy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chrism> Anyone have any idea why IcedTea would keep using ALSA for output even when it's set to use Pulse?
<hiexpo> maxjezy, just ask your question
<maxjezy> hiexpo, it's a bit complexed
<mrbucket> So, I just submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/530353 as a bug. Has anyone run into this issue in addition to myself?
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop Thinking of letting gparted have a look at the drive.
<hiexpo> start typing
<hodge> does ubuntu come with Crypt::OpenSSL::Bignum
<maxjezy> okey
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Maimster, was about to suggest gparted..it's the way to go
<mrbucket> hm. no link bot. Anyways... "Machine with 2+ interfaces will only respond to pings from same subnet"
<maxjezy> i need someone to test install blender, then add a ppa and install yafaray and yafaray-blender
<maxjezy> then test it out
<maxjezy> please help me someone
<actionParsnip> maxjezy: whats your issue?
<maxjezy> it's not working for me
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop I might get lucky. I just loaded it now let's see can it find the other drive. Which is not mounted.
<hodge> actionParsnip, does ubuntu vome with Crypt::OpenSSL::Bignum?
<actionParsnip> maxjezy: can you give details
<actionParsnip> hodge: not sure what that is
<maxjezy> actionParsnip, i need someone to confirm if it's wrong on my computer or if it's on anyone elses to
<bong904> how to switch eth0 to eth1
<mrbucket> hodge: you can always search packages.ubuntu.com for the package
<actionParsnip> maxjezy: are you at the install stage?
<mrbucket> bong904: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net.rules or something like that
<brjann> hodge: no, it doesn't. see package libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl
<mrbucket> bong904: look in that file and you should have your answer
<maxjezy> actionParsnip, it's installed
<maxjezy> but does not show up in blender
<actionParsnip> maxjezy: i dont use blender
<actionParsnip> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Thunder_star> anyone help me with java problem
<actionParsnip> !anyone | Thunder_star
<ubottu> Thunder_star: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bong904> mrbucket: thanks
<Losha> maxjezy: incredibly, there is a #blender channel....
<Thunder_star> i am trying to get runescape to work but it keeps telling me i need to install java ( i have java 6 installed )
<JohnWittle> Thunder_star: what browser?
<Thunder_star> firefox
<maxjezy> Losha, yes
<maxjezy> but they dont help me
<maxjezy> all using 64 bit systems
<Maimster> BluesKaj-Laptop GParted see it, however it sees it as 2TB!! Its only a 40GB drive.
<maxjezy> i need a 32bit system user
<mrbucket> Has anyone had issues with multiple interfaces and networks on Ubuntu 9.10 when it comes to the way the kernel handles requests to the non-local subnet? i.e. host on 192.168.1.1 can ping server eth0 192.168.1.2 but not server eth2 192.168.2.2
<Losha> mrbucket: My first guess would be to suspect that the routing table isn't configured correctly...
<mrbucket> losha: it is configured correctly. the machine receives the packets, however doesnt generate a response on any interface.
<mrbucket> losha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/530353
<tonyyarusso> I installed Google Earth via the builder package on Ubuntu 9.10, and it installed fine, but when I run it the display flickers like crazy.  Any idea how to fix this?
<od3n_> what the command to changes the rigths to a folder?
<od3n_> or file
<tonyyarusso> od3n_: chown and chmod
<mrbucket> od3n_: chown, chgrp, and chmod
<od3n_> chmod or somethin g
<zeleftikam> MacBook on Ubuntu 9.10: For some reason, audio is output via the optical digital link (there is a red light coming out of my computer) instead of the internal speakers. how do i change the output hardware?
<od3n_> ahh yeah so will I need the full path to do that as well
<mrbucket> od3n_: /bin/chmod?
<mrbucket> od3n_: should be in your $PATH
<Losha> mrbucket: I stand corrected, looks like a bug...
<mrbucket> losha: well, I submitted that. But, I wasnt sure if other people agreed that it could be a bug.
<meatbun> does live cd comes with dd?
<mrbucket> meatbun: i imagine it does
 * Thunder_star will return shortly
 * Thunder_star has returned
<meatbun> mrbucket: hm... how sure are u?
<Losha> mrbucket: well, someone here *might* know, but eventually it will hopefully get triaged/assigned/verified/debugged/fixed etc...
<Thunder_star> john wittle r u still there
<mrbucket> meatbun: well, dd comes in busybox which comes in a ton of embedded software so id be surprised if it wasnt on the livecd.
<sbap> evening all!  can someone assist me in changing the compile flags of a .deb package? or point me in the correct direction
<eeli> any good ubuntu book recommendation?
<mrbucket> losha: yeah. whats the usual timeframe for that kind of thing?
<eeli> for larning the stuff!
<meatbun> mrbucket: i know it's on knippix... cause i ve used dd on it before... not sure for ubunt
<greezmunkey> Does "dd" care what is on a HDD? In other words, if all I want to do is move the data on one drive to another, will dd handle it?
<mrbucket> greezmunkey: it does not.
<Losha> meatbun: dd is such a basic command for drive maintenance I can't imagine it's not on the live cd.
<meatbun> dd is more like binary writing
<meatbun> Losha: ok.
<JJJMain> EXIT gotta run
<meatbun> i ll see later today. but will be cumbersome if it's not. as i will have to do more physical labor ;)
 * Typos_King hands jjjmain a /
 * Thunder_star is still waiting for a suggestion
<Losha> mrbucket: sorry, couldn't tell you. I've never actually filed a bug myself, and rarely needed to look one up (running 8.04)
<greezmunkey> mrbucket, ok, one more if I succeed in moving the data to a larger HDD, then does gparted care how a drive is formatted for it to expand the partition on the new drive?
<mrbucket> greezmunkey: i dont think so, but.. i dunno.
<Losha> meatbun: I googled "is dd in ubuntu live cd" and the results imply it's there...
<meatbun> Losha: cool. thx
<Zopiac> is there a way to get true transparency for the gnome-panel (so that applications behind it will show through) and keep icons and text opaque? ive tried various things ive found online but nothing does it right
<tim> is anyone using the nouveau driver?
<Zopiac> either the icons will be transparent as well or its fake transparency, just showing the desktop and not underlaid application windows
<awesomo4k> XRANDR extension missing !  arrgh.. what's the fix (I need xinerama).
<brjann> greezmunkey: using dd to copy to a drive that isn't exactly the same is sketchy at best
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Maimster, repair option for that partition is probly in order...let's hope it's fixable
<synapse_> How can I make make the Main Menu (gnome menu) function from a right click on the desktop?  I want the same menus available from a right click on the desktop
<blakkheim> synapse_: compiz-deskmenu
<synapse_> I dont use compiz
<brjann> greezmunkey: why not just use gparted to copy partitions from one disk to another?
<blakkheim> synapse_: can't help you then sorry
<Losha> greezmunkey: in general, as long as there is *contiguous* free space, you can enlarge an existing partition, but I've only ever done it with ext3 and ntfs. In general, I would make an empty, larger partition first, and then copy the contents of the smaller partition to it, using tar, or dump, etc...
<sbap1> I'd like to change the compile flags in a apt-get .deb package.  Is there any way to do this??
<Losha> sbap: a source .deb?
<synapse_> download the source?
<sbap> well ya
<sbap> but i need an extra flag when it compiles
<sbap> where would I edit that?
<flaarg> sbap which package and what flag
<ajnewbold> what are the chances that Ubuntu will run on this? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Acer+-+Aspire+Laptop+with+AMD+Athlon%26%23153%3B+Single-Core+Processor/9555769.p?skuId=9555769&id=1218127632130#tabbed-customerreviews  There's no mention of the device on the site anywhere :/
<Losha> sbap: depends on how it builds. If you're lucky there's a single Makefile which you can edit
<sbap> flaarg:  mpd and I want to compile with lame support
<synapse_> try fooling around with debuild
<infid> is there a way to display a message in the gnome-panel? Ie have my favorite quote from an author always show on the gnome panel?
<flaarg> um doesnt mpd come with lame support?
<Guest52165> i have a problem with apt i cant install or uninstall or update any software
<Guest52165> it says E: Error de lectura - read (21: Es un directorio)
<sbap> flaarg:  nope.  it outputs in oog
<xeon> hi
<xeon> test
<sbap> flaarg:  which normally i wouldnt care about, but I have an app that will only accept httpd streaming from lame outputs
<xeon> why " Cannot send to channel" for some channels?
<flaarg> sbap: ah for streaming
<sbap> flaarg: ya
<synapse_> xeon: not registered on freenode probably
<sbap> flaarg:  ive done it by compiling from source.  but deb is so much nicer
<xeon> oh
<flaarg> sbap: have you done apt-get source mpd?
<sbap> flaarg:  everything is neat and tidy.  not hacked together by myself :)
<flaarg> in the debian dir edit the rules file and change --disable-lame to --enable-lame
<flaarg> and rebuild the package
<flaarg> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<sbap> flaarg:  ok let me try that.  So i can essentially leave my existing mpd intall intact?
<xeon> if a.out is dependent on a so., what should be set up to ensure a.out is invoked without any problem?
<sbap> flaarg:  or should i remove it
<flaarg> change the version to a newer one
<synapse_> <synapse_> try fooling around with debuild
<Losha> ajnewbold: unless you find a google reference where someone says they successfully installed ubuntu on an AS5532-5535, it's a gamble. I suppose you could show up at best buy with a live cd and see if it runs...
<synapse_> I don't see why you can't use debuild to do that
<ajnewbold> Losha: hey, that's a great idea -- the livecd :)
<synapse_> can't you set the ENV for whatever flags you want and use debuild?
<flaarg> I have never used bebuild
<flaarg> debuild
<flaarg> so
<synapse_> neither have I
<Principitto> how is the ubuntu spanish channel?
<sbap> i certainly havent either :)
<synapse_> no habla espanol
<Losha> !es | Principitto Try it yourself
<ubottu> Principitto Try it yourself: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Principitto> thanks
<flaarg> sbap: anyway you can do what I said, remove your currently installed mpd, install that one, set it to not update and you should be good to go
<synapse_> heh, like a computer "language" has phonetics
<sbap> flaarg:  ok.  how do I set it to not update?
<synapse_> GAWK, GREP, FSCK, blah blah blah
<Losha> xeon: the particular .so needs to be installed, usually in /usr/lib...
<flaarg> sbap: man aptitude
<yellowroost924> hi everyone. when i'm on this textures website ( zentextures.com) I don't see the images. can you (anyone)?
<sbap> fiiine ;)  thanks tho
<sbap> ill give it a whirl
<flaarg> sbap: hold is what you are looking for btw
<Losha> yellowroost924: yes, I see them. A bit brown & boring but they're there...
<xeon> Losha: what if .so is in the same dir as a.out? any path should be set up?
<yellowroost924> Losha: thanks. it must be my opendns filtering.
<oLife> update drums up this error: E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 14 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaarg> oLife: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<oLife> flaarg: Not familiar with pastebin
<flaarg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Losha> xeon: you can't just put an .so anywhere and expect it to be used. That would be a big security hole. Google LD_LIBRARY_PATH for the details, too many to cover here....
<oLife> !paste # Salimane Adjao Moustapha's Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 Sources list
<oLife> #
<oLife> # Repository List based on standard Karmic with many extra packages
<oLife> #
<oLife> # If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
<FloodBot2> oLife: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oLife> # and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
<bIGHh> Anyone knows relationships (if any?...) between this #debian and Efnet One ?
<flaarg> neither one is official
<flaarg> the official #debian is on oftc
<oLife> Sorry, that was all kinds of wrong
<oLife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386658/
<oLife> Now I know what pastebin is :3
<bIGHh> Ugh... Happy to learn it ! Thanks flaarg.
<flaarg> oLife: oh god what happened to your sources.list
<oLife> flaarg: http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2009/10/25/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-9-10-aka-karmic-koala/
<Losha> oLife: looks like you cut & paste the first paragraph from somewhere. It has spurious newlines starting at line 14
<oLife> I replaced it with, what I thought, was a more complete sources.list
<flaarg> oLife: just a sec im going to fix it
<sbap> flaarg: one last thing. "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"  what is the syntax there?  what I am calling with dpkg-buildpackage?
<flaarg> you are actually calling debian/rules
 * bIGHh take a big breath... (Hopefully for BanNet aka Efnet their #debian is untrusted then)
<flaarg> but you build deb using fakeroot
<flaarg> that you can install
<flaarg> you don't have to be root to use dpkg-buildpackage
<sbap> should i just run that in the mpd source folder then?
<flaarg> but you don't need a target
<flaarg> yaou
<flaarg> run it in the dir that has the debian directory in it
<sbap> gotcha
<meatbun> i tried downloading technet trail software, but the java-download-manager thing does not work on linux. any1 have same prob?
<oLife> flaarg: I used nano to edit sources, per interwebs instructions, and I hit a number of key combinations out of habit. Looks like I got burned.
<meatbun> from msoft
<ibmells> has anyone ever installed puppy 4.3.1 to zip and it work  if so tell me how
<sbap> ok its calling for dependencies
<MsTegan> When I try and upgrade my camera driver I get this error message: Warning: Failed to get microcode status. Error: Failed to upload firmware to device: Broken pipe (code -32).
<flaarg> sbap: run sudo apt-get debuild-deps mpd
<flaarg> wait
<flaarg> sbap: run sudo apt-get build-deps mpd
<sbap> ok
 * Losha thinks: so much for java being platform independent
<sbap> :~/lame/mpd-0.15.4$ sudo apt-get build-deps mpd
<sbap> E: Invalid operation build-deps
<trism> sbap: it is build-dep
<flaarg> sbap: run sudo apt-get build-dep mpd
<flaarg> sry am doing 14 things at once lol
<oLife> I'm in not hurry good sir
<sbap> o np i understand :)
<sbap> i actually shoulda caught that
<sbap> ill prolly have to grab lame too
<sbap> i bet its not a dependancy
<sbap> normally
<flaarg> oLife: switch your sources.list with this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/386662/
<flaarg> sbap: yah
<flaarg> oLife: every deb line needs to start with deb or deb-src, you can't split up lines like you had for future reference
<Losha> flaarg: you have a typo on line 13: uniiverse
<flaarg> wait, line 13 is wrong, change uniiverse to universe
<flaarg> at least I didnt put a :wq in there, I do that often too
<Losha> flaarg: :-)
<xeon> Losha: why LD_LIBRARY_PATH is bad? the link is broken. can you give a hint?
<sephiroth_> join #fictionmania
<NyaR> hey what application handles the translucent popups that annoy me?
<NyaR> ubuntu 910
<F5> hi
<Losha> xeon: this link works for me: http://xahlee.org/UnixResource_dir/_/ldpath.html
<oLife> flaarg: sudo gedit apt/etc/sources.list  brings me to a blank text document and another error: Could not find the file /home/ownlife/apt/etc/sources.list.   gig
<flaarg> oLife: /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaarg> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaarg> you can use gedit instead of nano
<synapse> How do I change the number of workspaces I have?
<synapse> I need 4
<synapse> cant figure out where the hell to go
<flaarg> synapse: in gnome the easiest way is to right click the workspaces applet and change the preferences
<Elrox> its gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> synapse: right click on the workspace switcher is one way
<trism> NyaR: notify-osd
<synapse> flaarg: I right click on my workspaces and it only gives on the panel and it only gives me options to change the columns/rows
<PyjamaSpank> synapse: or use ccsm if it's installed, general options, desktop size
<flaarg> synapse: increase columns to increase workspaces
<NyaR> thx trsim
<synapse> no way
<synapse> I should have tried that
<synapse> cause I dont have any panels
<Silly> Is there a simple way to force my computer to always connect to a specific wireless network? (i.e. connect to netwokr X on startup and if I'm ever disconnect retry connecting forever, this is a desktop with a wireless card so I will only want to change it when I move the desktop to another location)
<synapse> I got rid of all that garbage
<oLife> Does ^O WriteOut mean save?
<flaarg> in nano, just ctrl^x and it will ask if you want to save
<sbap> wowza lots of dependancies for mpd hah
<oLife> [ Error writing etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory ]
<oLife> Maybe I should play IT and restart?
<flaarg> oLife: you are forgetting the preceding /
<oLife> brawr
<flaarg> its /etc/apt/sources.list not etc/apt/sources.list
<trism> Silly: in the network manager connection editor, make sure to check the "Available to all users" box and it should do what you want by default
<nocturnus> can someone please help me offset a page for printing using the command 'lp' ?
<oLife> I'm glad this is such a professional environment, because that's plenty of material for the flame train. Thanks!
<Silly> trism: Ok, I'll try that.
<Silly> Thanks
<nocturnus> this is what i've been trying to so, doesn't work: lp -d pdf -o page-left=72 -o number-up=1 ~/principia.pdf
<dsnyders> HI all!  Does anyone have kpovmodeler working on 9.04?
<ibmells> best to use usb wireless with linux allways work for me
<barf> I am quiet new to IRC, does anyone have a recommendation for an ncurses based IRC client? I’d prefer one with tabbed browsing
<trism> barf: irssi
<barf> Yes?
<sentabi> how to upgrate 9.04 to 9.10 from .iso ?
<flaarg> irssi, but you will have to learn how to use it, another option is weechat
<flaarg> neither one has tabs per say, but you can switch windows using alt+a number
<barf> tabbing with different keys :-p
<barf> So irssi is the way to go?
<barf> Thank you
<dsnyders> Anyone?
<bitfox> @flaarg: do you use irssi?
<flaarg> yes I use irssi
<bitfox> ok
<bitfox> I try to install weechat... but it doesn't connect to servers
<Guest53713> -t
<bitfox> There are two different weechat versions
<bitfox> client and the core
<flaarg> I dont know weechat, other than a lot of people use it
<flaarg> more use irssi im sure though
<bitfox> ok
<bitfox> ok
<flaarg> and you need both for weechat
<bitfox> yes
<flaarg> they are making more clients for weechat that will connect with core
<flaarg> right now there is just hte ncurses
<bitfox> irssi... I'm finding some screenshots
<AgentGreen> does anyne know a guy that comes here by the name something squid
<flaarg> of course irssi used to have a bunch of interfaces other than ncurses but they have gone the way of the dodo
<bitfox> ok
<seanbrystone> GeekSquid, is his name
<AgentGreen> yess
<flaarg> use irssi in screen so you can ssh into your computer from away and have irssi :D
<AgentGreen> that's the one
<AgentGreen> thanks man
<seanbrystone> np
<oLife> flaarg: ssh?
<dsnyders> www.irssi.org
<flaarg> ssh lets you connect to your computer securely from other computers if you have it set up right.
<bitfox> I would know if irssi make available the division of server messages from user messages
<bitfox> usually i use xchat... but the problem is that xchat doesn't offer this service
<dsnyders> bitfox, do you mean server messages like comutamike has quit (Quit: Leaving.)?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> most irc clients have that option but you have go into configure to find the options
<oLife> i just uninstalled xchat - irssi looks good to me
<bitfox> dsnyders: yes
<blue113> Hello here.
<sbap> <flaarg> there are ridiculous dependancies for mpd haha.  still downloading
<blue113> Is there a way to record what my speakers plays (without putting a microphone in front of them) ?
<hiexpo> omg
<PyjamaSpank> blue113: i tried that as well, i didnt' find an answer. I could't pipe the sound to the input of Audacity
<blue113> :/
<bitfox> BluesKaj-Laptop: I try to find the option but xchat has only the option to disable all server messages
<gouki> Anyone with NTP problems under 9.10? It keeps delaying.
<FLOYD|Party> anyone familiar with teamspeak 3?
<hiexpo> anyone \ gouki
<BluesKaj-Laptop> bitfox, there's a kde irc client/konversation which has those options
<PyjamaSpank> blue112/3: I wanted to rip the sound from a video and had to use "ffmpeg -i video_source.avi sound_dest.wav"
<hiexpo> !anyone \ gouki
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<bitfox> konversation... I tried it
<blue112> PyjamaSpank, I see. It's more like ripping the sound from skype for me :)
<bitfox> i love xchat...
<bitfox> Actually I'm using another irc client... kvirc... this is very good
<ibmells> linux has lost it on allmost  all os ubuntu for 1 mint past 5 ubuntu past 8.04  been around seen 2001
<dsnyders> bitfox, I've looked through all the settings on xchat.  I don't see where it is set, but my quit messages are brown, and join messages are green.  Usernames are individually colored, and regular text is black.  All is on a white background.
<feedmecereal> How do I get Ubuntu to detect my new sound card instead of the on-board sound.
<flaarg> feedmecereal: turn off your on-board in your bios unless you really need 2 sound-cards
<Baatti> oh great
<Baatti> Folks, I ruined my External HD :(
<feedmecereal> flaarg: thanks, I didn't think of that
<PyjamaSpank> blue112: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8410261
<Baatti> 's broken
<bIGHh> bitfox: they sucks, i do prefer irssi or any in text mode...
<Jon-> Where are application logs generally kept? Looking for the log file from fcrackzip I have heard it does make one.
<flaarg> Jon-: most log in /var/log
<Baatti> Its not even being seen in my Device Manager
<LurkersA> Jon, /var/log
<hiexpo> dsnyders, when you hit options you will see all the color tabs there each one is for a differant item or so
<oLife> Trying to install Mediatomb for that sweet upnp action however I can't find it on the repository
<blue112> PyjamaSpank, I'm trying that, thanks.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ibmells, pls don't translate from another language into english with one of those translate sites..they don't work
<bitfox> dsnyders: I saw there too... I found nothing
<bitfox> bIGHh: I'm try to download irssi
<FrozenFire> Is there a CLI tool that can be used to modify the properties (title, author, album, etc) of AVI video files?
<Baatti> Anyone able to help me fix my Seagate Freeagent Desktop 1.5 TB ext hdd?
<FrozenFire> Baatti: Depends on the issue
<FrozenFire> What's wrong with it?
<LurkersA> Baatti: You need to give a little more info as to what the issue is
<hiexpo> anyone | baaba
<Jon-> flaarg: And if not found there, then was not made?
<thiebaude> !anyone | baaba
<ubottu> baaba: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Baatti> I attempted to partition it and place Ubuntu on it. Ubuntu worked for the first two boots. Now it won't boot form the ext hdd... and my ext hdd is not being located in Windows Device Manager
<flaarg> Jon-: I don't know, some log in a config dir in your home directory some log other places, its pretty much up to the program developer where to log
<flaarg> or even if to log
<Baatti> its blinking rapidly when its plugged into USB drive, but it isn't working at all
<LurkersA> Baatti: Is it spinning up?
<tilen> hello i want to install virtualbox-ose but i get error http://pastebin.com/4X5RsJ4M
<bitfox> dsnyders: I'm going to ask in xchat channel...
<Jon-> Anyone have experiance with fcrackzip? I am trying to use a dictionary file but I don't want to have to start at the beginning each time, any way to pause/remember progress?
<Baatti> I don't hear it spinning, no
<hiexpo> anyone | Jon-
<tilen> anyone know?
<dsnyders> hiexpo, the color option page shows "mIRC colors", "local colors" and various interface colors.  There's no specific setting for Quit message color, Join message color, etc.
<ilovethislinuxst> hello
<bitfox> bIGHh: Now, I have irssi
<bitfox> it is fantastic...
<Jon-> hiexpo: What do you mea
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<tilen> http://pastebin.com/4X5RsJ4M anyone know what is problem :S
<hiexpo> Jon-, sorry
<LurkersA> ilovethislinuxst: Please tell us what the problem is, and someone may be able to help
<ilovethislinuxst> ok
<dsnyders> ilovethislinuxst, we cannot help.  We do not know the problem.
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm trying to do all this technical stuff when i don't even know how
<dsnyders> ilovethislinuxst, are you having issues with kpovmodeler too?
<ilovethislinuxst> i want to create a nickname
<ilovethislinuxst> on this nickserve thing
<Jon-> Anyone have experience with fcrackzip? I am trying to use a dictionary file but I don't want to have to start at the beginning each time, any way to pause/remember progress?
<hiexpo> dsnyders, there in there when you hit colors there's a lot of differant colors look for the one that is the same color as you are seeing and what to change and edit it
<FrozenFire> ilovethislinuxst: Head to #freenode for IRC help
<Baatti> LurkersA: as my drive is not appearing to be spinning, what do you suppose the problem is?
<ardchoille> !register > ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst, please see my private message
<ilovethislinuxst> it disappeared before i could read it
<ilovethislinuxst> how do i make it stay up
<ilovethislinuxst> your message i mean?
<ilovethislinuxst> \
<hiexpo> dsnyders, xchat right?
<LurkersA> Baatti: I would pick that it is a Hardware fault if it isn't trying to spin up when it is connected
<Jon-> ilovethislinuxst:  See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Baatti> :'(
<ardchoille> ilovethislinuxst:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Baatti> My hardware brokeded
<dsnyders> hiexpo, yeah.  But I'm having a kpovmodeler issue.  bitfox is the one with chat color issues.
<seanbrystone> what's a good program for Ubuntu to organize stuff like all your collections, like an easy to use database or something?
<ilovethislinuxst> it won't take my email at yahoo
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I list any scheduled tasks that would run on the first of each month? Xorg is crashing monthly, and it seems too regular to not be something scheduled messing it up..
<hiexpo> dsnyders, oh ok sorry thought it was xchat my misunderstanding
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<hiexpo> seanbrystone, like orginize what dvd etc?
<dsnyders> hiexpo, I was helping bitfox set the colors on xchat.  But there's no specific mapping on my version of xchat for which type of message is what color.
<oLife> can someone recommend noob-friendly upnp program?
<Mafiawarz> hello all
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<bitfox> dsnyders: ok... I want create a separate window for server messages
<Mafiawarz> im new in ubuntu i try to login on empathy im client i config... accounts but nothing heppen i cant find login button?
<seanbrystone> hiexpo, no, backups and stuff, like i have a growing paper list of stuff ive backed up and wanted to digitize it somehow
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm in nickserve and it won't take my yahoo email
<bIGHh> bitfox: Your best is The best... eheh. ;)
<LurkersA> ilovethislinuxst: join #freenode and ask there
<Mafiawarz> im new in ubuntu i try to login on empathy im client i config... accounts but nothing heppen i cant find login button?
<ilovethislinuxst> oh i see ok
<ilovethislinuxst> ty
<hiexpo> seanbrystone, oh ok just keep asking someone with that type of knowledge will assist you
<seanbrystone> ok thx anyways hiexpo :D
<hiexpo> no prob
<dsnyders> bitfox, I don't know xchat well enough to be able to help you.  For me, as long as it highlights the messages to me, I'm happy.
<LurkersA> seanbrystone: If you are looking for a simple DB, try OpenOffice Base
<seanbrystone> LurkersA, yeah that's what i was thinking too thanks :)
<LurkersA> seanbrystone: It is about equivilent to MS Access
<dsnyders> bitfox, maybe there is an xchat channel :-)
<Jon-> Anyone have experience with fcrackzip? I am trying to use a dictionary file but I don't want to have to start at the beginning each time, any way to pause/remember progress?
<hiexpo> dsnyders, when you hit settings peferances / colors do you get a window with a lot of colors with numbers on them
<bitfox> dsnyders: I asked in xchat channel... but I didn't receive answers
<bitfox> thanks... for support
<dsnyders> hiexpo, Yes, but the colors simply have numbers from 0 to 15 with no indication as to what they are for.
<dsnyders> hiexpo, other than mIRC colors, local colors
<_iTroll> hey guys, i need to patch a single module from the stock kernel, should i download the kernel source package, then "make allnoconfig" and then select the individual driver to build it?
<hiexpo> dsnyders, ok yes thats the ones i had to go through that also what a mess / so what i did was look at the color there i wanted to changed and clicked the color until i figured it out
<keyboardtalk> Everytime my wireless internet reconnects, I have to re-enter the passphrase. How can I do this automatically?
<flaarg> _iTroll: this seems relevant although I have never done what you are trying to do: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<dsnyders> hiexpo, bitfox wants his system messages (so-and-so has quit, what's-his-face has joined, etc) in a different window.
<bitfox> dsnyders: yes :-)
<K-Rich> Could someone tell me into what file i would put an export command into so that it will be executed when i login ?
<sbap>  flaarg: in theory, shouldnt all the init scripts still exist?  all i did was change one compile flag
<K-Rich> or better when all users login ?
<flaarg> sbap: yes
<_iTroll> flaarg: thanks but thats not quite what im looking for, thats for building your own modules against your running kernel
<sbap>  flaarg: mpd service wont start :|
<sbap>  flaarg: daemon sorry :)
<flaarg> sbap: sudo killall -9 mpd
<hiexpo> oh in a differant window yikes
<Nolan2> Argh.
<downstairs> Anyone else having the keyboard and mouse freeze on startup?
<sbap> no processes
<flaarg> mpd initscripts don't always kill mpd all the way
<flaarg> ah
<flaarg> hmm
<flaarg> just a sec going to try to build mpd with lame
<sbap> aight
<seanbrystone> i installed openoffice database and its listed in the menu, but when i click on it nothing happens
<Nolan2>  Okay, Ubuntu isn't booting now... I'm going to reinstall it. I'm on the LiveCD trying to copy files from the old Ubuntu on to my flash drive
<flaarg> sbap: might be a minute, need like half a gig of dev files :*(
<Nolan2> and it's telling me "the folder cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it"
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Has anyone got kpovmodeler to work in 9.04?
<Nolan2> is there a command that can help me read all the files/folders in that directory?
<flaarg> sbap: what is the error that you are getting
<sbap> well
<sbap> when i just attempt to start he daemon
<sbap> :~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start
<sbap> :~$
<sbap> its like nothingness
<flaarg> is there a /etc/init.d/mpd?
<sbap> dpkg-deb: warning: 'debian/mpd-dbg/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Original-Maintainer'
<sbap> dpkg-deb: building package `mpd-dbg' in `../mpd-dbg_0.15.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<sbap> dpkg-deb: warning: ignoring 1 warnings about the control file(s)
<sbap> i did notice that ^
<FloodBot2> sbap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sbap> :o
<Blue1> are there any linux video editing programmes that would let me reauther a dvd?
<bitfox> bye bye
<TecnoBrat> Anyone ever seen this? I login to ubuntu and there is a grey box ... goes away once my desktop loads ... http://i47.tinypic.com/2dhd5rt.jpg
<TecnoBrat> Running karmic was upgraded from jaunty
<seanbrystone> i installed openoffice database and its listed in the menu, but when i click on it nothing happens
<dsnyders> I'm getting multiple images in my windows in kpovmodeler.  Is anyone else having problems?
<sbap> flaarg:  sorry, yes there is a /etc/init.d/mpd
<ma990157> hello, i've just got an ipod shuffle 2nd generation but i can't mount it on ubuntu, could someone help me please????
<flaarg> what happens if you run mpd without the initscript
<flaarg> just mpd
<dsnyders> I'm trying to find out if this is just my machine.
<Nolan2> does anyone know the command that I should set to make several files/folders readable?
<Nolan2> It's saying I don't have read access.
<LurkersA> Nolan2: man chmod
<dsnyders> I get it even after a fresh install.
<sbap> flaarg: says command not found
<flaarg> sbap: did you install the mpd deb?
<enthdegree> How do I put a '|' every 160 characters in a string?
<dsnyders> See: http://imagebin.org/85792
<flaarg> sudo dpkg -i mpd-something.deb
<dsnyders> Multiple images.
<sbap> flaarg: i did at one point, but removed it before starting thie process
<flaarg> ah ok
<Nolan2> LurkersA, okay I knew that.. but it's being stupid -.-
<flaarg> go to the dir right before you ran dpkg-buildpackage and instll the deb there
<dsnyders> So, I want to know...
<LurkersA> Nolan2: Are you using it with sudo?
<Nolan2> yep
<dsnyders> Is anyone running kpovmodeler in 9.04?
<flaarg> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot just builds the deb, it doesn't install it
<LurkersA> Nolan2: What is it doing?
<Nolan2> I'm doing this from the liveCD trying to get files off of the ubuntu installation
<sbap> oooooo
<sbap> :)
<dsnyders> If so, are you having the same problem?
<tony_> any wow addicts in here?
<Nolan2> LurkersA, I guess it's a long process since there's multiple directories.
<dsnyders> ... or is it working like it should?
<Nolan2> do i just use chmod +wrx * ?
<ma990157> hello, i've just got an ipod shuffle 2nd generation but i can't mount it on ubuntu karmic, could someone help me please????
<sbap> flaarg:  there are two of em.  mpd-dbg_0.15.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb & mpd_0.15.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<downstairs> I'm having problem with the keyboard and mouse freezing once X starts... recovery terminal works fine but there isn't much in the logs that is helpful.  Anyone offer suggestions?  HAL problem?
<sbap> assuming the second
<dsnyders> !kpovmodeler
<BeeR> hey all
<flaarg> sbap: install the non-dbg one so sudo dpkg -i mpd_0.15.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<LurkersA> Nolan2: check for the recursive flag in the man page
<flaarg> then run sudo aptitude hold mpd
<Nolan2> :/
<BeeR> anyone familiar with the server addictz.net? Is that server down?
<_juca> Nolan2: sudo chmod -r a+w /directory for each directory you need the permissions. it will set the permissions in a recursive mode
<BeeR> im confused
<Nolan2> Thank you _juca
<Nolan2> I'm such an idiot :(
<torrancew> hi, i'm trying to debug a kernel related error on Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop, would anyone mind helping?
<brjann> _juca, Nolan2: should be chmod -R, not -r
<seanbrystone> BeeR, real subtle. ;)
<torrancew> (64 bit version)
<Nolan2> Oh.
<rimp> Hello?
<Nolan2> _juca another question, does that also Chmod the specific files in that directory?
<hikenboot> I am trying to compile a custom kernel it gives the following error http://pastebin.ca/1818251 anyone able to help
<_juca> brjann: sorry man. sometimes I can't execute a command in recursive mode because it is -r or -R. I never know what is the right one.
<BeeR> seanbrystone heh sorry but i havent been there in ages
<brjann> _juca: no worries, I know the feeling :)
<BeeR> just was wondering why i can't connect to that network
<BeeR> heh
<sbap> flaarg: ok. unfortunately mpd is still barking that I dont have the lame encoder
<rastasean> the damn account manager wants to know my password when launching empathy IM but i type in my password. never works
<seanbrystone> i installed openoffice database and its listed in the menu, but when i click on it nothing happens
<torrancew> specifically, the hda-intel module is causing a 'spurious response' for me
<flaarg> sbap: did you install liblame?
<rimp> anybody good with jack audio control
<sbap> flaarg: I just did lame... ARGH
<brjann> BeeR: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ :)
<dsnyders> rastasean, tell him to mind his own business.  You are never supposed to reveal passwords.
<rastasean> haha
<rastasean> nonno
<flaarg> hikenboot: try the option --append-to-version=-final-union
<BeeR> brjann ill check it now ))
<rastasean> ubuntu account manager, dsnyders
<flaarg> hikenboot: try the option --append-to-version=-final-union-try3
<DIL> fredlocks
<TecnoBrat> Anyone ever seen this? I login to ubuntu and there is a grey box ... goes away once my desktop loads ... http://i47.tinypic.com/2dhd5rt.jpg ... Running karmic, upgraded from jaunty
<_juca> Nolan2, brjann: when I do that, it Chmod every directory and file in it
<sbap> flaarg: ok.. so im going to remove the package.  delete the .deb's i created. rebuild the .debs after installing liblame
<Nolan2> brjann, does sudo chmod -R a+w /directory also CHMOD the files inside the directory
<brjann> Nolan2, _juca: correct, chmod -R operates on directories and files
<uvacav> whats the appropriate way to download updates for alpha 3?
<dsnyders> rastasean, a split second after hitting enter I had the thought that maybe you were talking about a piece of software.
<brjann> Nolan2: do you just want to do directories?
<Nolan2> oh okay.
<flaarg> sbap: well you can, but try to just install liblame and see if it works
<flaarg> if you installed the lame dev
<BeeR>  brjann that site can track irc networks or only websites???
<flaarg> lame has some weirdness
<Nolan2> No brjann, files and directories
<sbap> ill try that first
<BeeR> because Im talking about the network
<uvacav> join #ubuntu-dev
<flaarg> since its complaining about lame binaries it probably compiled right
<uvacav> agh
<brjann> BeeR: oh, just websites I believe. sorry about that :)
<hikenboot> flaarg, figured it out need to do make-kpkg clean
<Yendor> Anyone able to help me figure out why I can't connect to my Airport Extreme-based wireless network on 9.10?
<rimp> anybody good with audio setup for recording
<brjann> Nolan2: then chmod -R is what you want :)
<sbap> ya it compiled correectly looks like.  the config calls the lame encoder so it barks when it starts
<BeeR> brjann thats kool
<flaarg> sbap: does it still messup after you installed lame?
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: WEP or WPA?
<ksian> I cannot see my hard drive in /dev/.. can someone please help me
<BeeR> any websites that can check the status of a IRC network?
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: Neither, just a plain old open network.
<flaarg> sbap: libmp3lame0 I think is what you want
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: hmmm
<rimp> is anybody going to even acknowledge my question
<sbap> cool i was just searching for the correct package
<natetheis> BeeR: Try using a web ping.
<ocular> @ksian -- do you mean your internal drive where ubuntu is installed or some other drive?
<BeeR> natetheis what do you mean bud/
<BeeR> ?
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: worked in earlier version of ubuntu?
<BeeR> how do you do that?
<Nolan2> hmmmmm
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: bcm4306 card, 5-year-old hp laptop, b43-fwcutter installed.
<ksian> actualy the problem is quite complicated, I will try to explain
<natetheis> BeeR: http://www.selfseo.com/ping_test.php
<natetheis> for one
<BeeR> tnx ))
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: I've not used the laptop in a year and a half; It was in various states of working and not working prior to that for its entire life.
<Snakes> http://www.ihatehayley.com//index.php?id=43ad0ecf2e913f84d728251ab858e83b
<natetheis> BeeR: That will check if the server's reachable so it's sort of what you want
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: hmmm, odd ... network-manager?
<TecnoBrat> and what does it do exactlt
<Nolan2> brjann, how do I chmod a file with a space in the directory?
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: Let me go retrieve the laptop from upstairs.  Sorry, left it up there.  Just a min.
<ksian> they ware fine some time ago but, now they are mounted as USB devices. initialy they where mounted as sda, and sdb.#
<sbap> flaarg:  still faling on me.  installed libmp3lame-dev too
<brjann> Nolan2: "Directory\ With\ Spaces"
<sbap> flaarg:  ill rebuild the .deb
<brjann> Nolan2: wait, actually, you don't need the backslashes if you're using double quotes, my bad. just "Directory With Spaces" would work
<flaarg> sbap: :( well its beyond me quick google found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398693
<Nolan2> Ah, okay.
<Nolan2> Thanks
 * Nolan2 noob :/
<Nolan2> >.>
<ocular> ksian: continue...
<Nolan2> brjann, I just did chmod -R "Azerus Downloads" and it said Chmod: missing operand after 'Azureus Downloads'
<brjann> Nolan2: you didn't give it a mode
<Nolan2> r+w?
<Nolan2> oops >.>
<TecnoBrat> Nolan2: also you spelled Azereus wrong :P
<ksian> now when I open disk utility i can see only one hard drive, but it is strange because all the partitions from both drives are inside that one
<ksian> I must make a picture to explain better
<sbap> flaarg:  ill poke around at it.  really appreciate your time and help.  i have a much better grasp on this now :)
<TecnoBrat> err so did I!
<Nolan2> TecnoBrat, only on here :P
<TecnoBrat> Azureus!
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: OK, laptop retrieved.  It was upstairs because that's where the wired connection is.  But down here, I have wireless working (on this computer, not the laptop), so any notes will have to be hand-copied from the other screen
<Nolan2> I spelled it right on the ubuntu machine
<Nolan2> lol
<TecnoBrat> hehe
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: That aside.......What do you want/need to know?
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: what happens when you try to connect
<brjann> Nolan2: no, the first letter is some combination of u (user), g (group), o (other), and a (all). then +, -, or =. then some combination of r (read), w (write), and x (execute). so a+r would be "all plus read", go-w = "group and other minus write", etc
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<Yendor> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 (twice).......receive_packet failed on wlan0: Network is down
<ksian> i put a picture here http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4900/screenshotvs.png
<Yendor> Interlaced with DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255
<ksian> the device is mounted as a USB device, but is only an internal ata hdd
<Iceman_B> how can I manually release and renew a dhcp lease on eth0 ?
<ocular> ksian: ok...  but you're using a usb enclosure right?
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: so you aren't using network-manager or wifi-radar?
<ocular> ksian: so what's the problem exactly?  you can't access one of the partitions on the drive, or?
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: Never heard of wifi-radar, and I believe I've tried network-manager to no avail.
<TecnoBrat> try wifi-radar, I've had success with that card and it before
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Quick questions: is there a way to force WUBI to install the 32 bit version of the os OR is there a way to reliably run 32 bit software on the 64 bit version?
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: Heh.  Remember that part about the network being upstairs?
<feedmecereal> Is there some way that I can get Ubuntu to detect and install the drivers for new hardware automatically like in Windows?
<brjann> feedmecereal: it pretty much already does
<meowbuntu> is the latest ubuntu lts out yet
<Nolan2> hmmmm...
<brjann> !lucid | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<meowbuntu> thanks
<feedmecereal> brjann: It didn't seem to do that for my sound card and I'm having a hard time finding a driver for it to work in Ubuntu.
<feedmecereal> It does detect my sound card though.
<Nolan2> brjann i just did sudo chmod -R a+w "My Music" yet it's telling me You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "My Music"
<brjann> Nolan2: what's the output of   ls -l "My Music"   ?
<Nolan2> oh
<FoolsRun> Hi, are the proprietary nvidia drivers just really, really terrible at recognizing EDID information?
<brjann> feedmecereal: I wish I could help -- I know almost nothing about sound troubleshooting, sorry :(
<FoolsRun> I've sat here and restarted gdm four times and gotten four different resolutions without changing anything
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: Any command-line incantations you're aware of that might help?
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: I'm 100% comfortable at the CLI
<Nolan2> brjannnnot open directory My Music: Permission denied
<Nolan2> cannot*
<mtx_init> Why not just use nvidia-config or whatever its called to proerly configure your xorg.conf FoolsRun
<FoolsRun> mtx_init: it doesn't. It doesn't detect my monitor about 75% of the time
<neezer> I'm running 10.04 and it is amazing!!
<mtx_init> also just use envy to install your drivers, it does a charming job
<Principitto> i cant install or uninstall or update mi sofware
<Principitto> software
<Principitto> my
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<brjann> Nolan2: how about     ls -l .     and copy/paste the line for that directory
<FoolsRun> mtx_init: I had better luck with the ubuntu proprietary driver tool
<Nolan2> Okay brjann.
<neezer> only one problem that I have seen on a laptop that has given me LOTS of problems with sound playback.
<xangua> !help | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bertmanphx> FoolsRun, what type of monitor?
<CajunTechie> Just found the answer to my problem 'wubi --32bit'
<ilovethislinuxst> k thanks
<dsnyders> Is anyone running kpovmodeler on 9.04?
<FoolsRun> bertmanphx: it's an HDTV.
<feedmecereal> Can anyone help me with my sound card? lspci -v tells me that it is an ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10).
<bertmanphx> oh, can be funky......
<FoolsRun> bertmanphx: I just got it to work, eighth GDM restart without changing anything
<FoolsRun> Just "up arrow, enter, up arrow, enter" until it worked
<ilovethislinuxst> i want to build a photography website for my gf. i know nothing about anything. does ubuntu provide a good option to create a website?
<bertmanphx> sometimes the tv manufacturers cheat and stretch the image, confusing "X"
<FoolsRun> bertmanphx: does that explain why it worked on the eighth restart of X?
<bertmanphx> nope
<FoolsRun> Seriously all I did was sit here and restart x until it worked
<bertmanphx> don't shut it off :)
<rastasean> dsnyders: hello
<Maletor> OK - I have 2TBs that I just put into a RAID5 (three drives - as such [http://lookpic.com/i/542/IvfLaw5W.png]. I want to put my fourth drive, the one with all the data I want preserved, added (grown?) to the RAID array. How do I do this?
<dsnyders> Hi rastasean
<FoolsRun> bertmanphx: buy a new vidcard with a DVI-out and hope that fixes it
<brjann> feedmecereal: eh, maybe I can help you narrow down the problem a bit more. are you comfortable with the command line?
<CkhiKuzad> <3 screen
<Nolan2> brjann: total 96
<Nolan2> drwx-w--w- 429 1000 1000 20480 2009-12-12 20:47 My Music
<Nolan2> drwx-w--w-   3 1000 1000 73728 2010-02-28 01:30 Shared
<feedmecereal> brjann: I'm realativly comfortable.
<dsnyders> rastasean, You have to type in enough of the name to isolate it from the others before tab completion will work.
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: No ideas about CLI incantations?  No network connection means no downloading wifi-radar
<rastasean> rastasean, i think i got it
<dsnyders> rastasean, Otherwise, it will take the first match.
<brjann> feedmecereal: alright, run     lsmod | grep es1978
<sbap> flaarg:  got it! compile flag is "--enable-lame-encoder"
<brjann> Nolan2: hm, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to read that directory
<flaarg> sbap: great!
<rastasean> dsnyders, so how about pleasing the account manager for using empathy im
<feedmecereal> brjann: ok, now what
<brjann> feedmecereal: anything come back?
<feedmecereal> brjann: no
<sbap> flaarg: thanks!!
<brjann> feedmecereal: okay, gimme a sec
<K-Rich> could someone help me, i need to set a global env variable at x login
<Nolan2> brjann, how would I go about transferring those directories and their contents to a flash drive using terminal?
<FoolsRun> Ubuntu looks damned good at ridiculously large resolutions, though
<brjann> Nolan2: well you can't if it won't let you read the directories ;)
<feedmecereal> brjann, BTW, I've been using Ubuntu since 7.04 but I'm still not really an expert at the CLI.
<Nolan2> :/
<Nolan2> So how do I get the files?
<Yendor> K-Rich: You mean when you login as your user?
<dsnyders> rastasean, I don't know anything about empathy im.
<rastasean> dsnyders, what IM program do you recommend?
<K-Rich> Yendor: yes..... i would prefer for when any user logs in, webcam issue
<Maletor> OK - I have 2TBs that I just put into a RAID5 (three drives - as such [http://lookpic.com/i/542/IvfLaw5W.png]. I want to put my fourth drive, the one with all the data I want preserved, added (grown?) to the RAID array. How do I do this?
<ADooM> testing
<brjann> feedmecereal: no problem. it's strange, i don't see an es1978 driver in karmic
<K-Rich> Yendor: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<dsnyders> rastasean, use whichever one you're comfortable with.  xchat is good enough for me.
<TecnoBrat> Yendor: I've gotta run out .. but I'd suggest going through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Yendor> K-Rich: You can edit /etc/profile
<Nolan2> brjann... Wow I feel stupid...
<feedmecereal> brjann: damn, oh well, I guess I'm out of luck then with this sound card.
<Yendor> TecnoBrat: Thanks.  I'll peruse it
<Nolan2> brjann: I can read the files off of the windows installation rofl.
<brjann> feedmecereal: nah, don't give up yet. there used to be one, which means it's probably called something else :)
<brjann> Nolan2: haha
<RickJones> Hello
<feedmecereal> brjann: I did find one that was an rpm but I couldn't figure out how to install it.
<RickJones> could someone help me with a installation error?
<brjann> feedmecereal: try    lsmod | grep snd_es
<RickJones> when I try to install ubuntu via boot it just shows a ubuntu logo
<RickJones> and then nothing happens after that
<feedmecereal> brjann: nothing seemed to happen
<Yendor> K-Rich: sudo $EDITOR /etc/profile (replace $EDITOR with your favorite editor)
<K-Rich> Yendor: let me try that and i will return
<FoolsRun> Can anyone report good or bad luck with a Geforce FX5500 in Ubuntu?
<RickJones> can someone advice me on what to do?
<K-Rich> Yendor: was already on it.....     let me restart and brb with results
<Yendor> K-Rich: After the line: if [ "$BASH" ]; then (by default, line 14), add your LD_PRELOAD thing
<Yendor> :)
<brjann> feedmecereal: okay. it looks like the 1978 actually uses the 1968 driver, which is in karmic. but it doesn't appear to be loading. so one second while I figure out how best to test it
<RickJones> can someone advice me on what to do please?
<RickJones> I am trying to install ubuntu but it freezes
<rastasean> RickJones, be more specific
<brjann> feedmecereal: okay, try this
<rastasean> RickJones, what system
<RickJones> alright I am able to select the language
<brjann> feedmecereal: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<RickJones> then it shows a glowing ubuntu logo
<RickJones> it glows for about 15 seconds
<RickJones> then it freezes no response
<RainbowEyes> um
<feedmecereal> brjann: yes
<rastasean> RickJones, maybe its reading the disc?
<RickJones> its been reading the disk for about one hour then
<RainbowEyes> ^^aoham is advertising >.>
<RickJones> is that normal?
<brjann> feedmecereal: at the bottom of the file add a line containing      snd-es1968
<rastasean> RickJones, its a big disc
<rastasean> hah
<jeff__> Hi, can anyone tell me how to send a message to a local user when i am remotly loged into a ubuntu box ?
<RickJones> 600mb?
<rastasean> jeff__, like ssh?
<RainbowEyes> uh, ^^aoham is advertising
 * RainbowEyes considers copy pasting the query
<rastasean> RickJones, yeah like 691MB for ubuntu
<jeff__> yes im useing ssh + freenx on the box
<RickJones> the logo is not glowing anymore
<feedmecereal> brjann: ok
<brjann> feedmecereal: then save and close gedit
<RickJones> its been like that forever now
<rastasean> jeff__, can't you use write?
<RainbowEyes> no ops around?
<Yendor> jeff__: Is the "wall" command what you're looking for?
<jeff__> umm not sure i will look up wall ... free nx lets more than one person loginto a ubuntu box
<jeff__> brb
<feedmecereal> brjann: still no sound. Should I reboot now?
<brjann> feedmecereal: yep, that'll only take effect on reboot (if it works)
<rastasean> peace out
<feedmecereal> brjann: thanks. Hold on!
<brjann> !ops ^^aoham is advertising, contact RainbowEyes for details
<jeff__> ya i bleave that will do it Yendor ... thanks
<blakkheim> :/
<Yendor> jeff__: np, good luck
<genii> RainbowEyes: You're being harassed by ^^aoham ?
<RainbowEyes> no, I just wanted to warn the ops that ^^aoham is advertising a network
<genii> ^^aoham: Please desist, no advertising in here
<RickJones> is there a way to check if the cd is installing?
<RickJones> instead of just seeing a logo in the middle of the screen?
<Dr_Willis> RickJones:  check the consoles
<RickJones> how?
<Dr_Willis> and  top command perhas
<RickJones> Im new to this im sorry
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<brjann> feedmecereal: any luck?
<RickJones> it wont let me do that
<RickJones> atm its frozen on the ubuntu logo in the middle of the screen
<n16h7f0x> are the secure-delete tools in the repositories (from thc) really secure?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like its hung/crashed
<feedmecereal> brjann: It mostly seemed to work! But now, sound seems to be skipping sometimes. Hmm?
<RickJones> Dr Willis can you help me thru this?
<gamedreamer> join #</hak5>
<Dr_Willis> n16h7f0x:  as secure as they can be3 i imagine.  read up on th especific tools
<Dr_Willis> RickJones:  if the pc is crashing - not a lot of magic i can do remotely
<RickJones> how do I know its crashing?
<RickJones> I mean it runs windows xp pro perfectly fine
<RickJones> I just want it to be ubuntu lol
<darolu> RickJones: I had that problem once (freezing at the [at the time] usplash), I had to install a different kernel and start up with it, maybe you'll problem can be solved that way too.
<brjann> feedmecereal: heh, ye olde linux skipping sound problem.
<RickJones> darolu what do you mean different kernal?
<brjann> feedmecereal: you are running karmic, right?
<feedmecereal> brjann: Yes, so this is a common problem?
<darolu> RickJones: the kernel I was trying to boot was damaged I suppose, so I installed a different (older) one to boot.
<Dr_Willis> RickJones:  if its totally hung - it crashed. You did check the md5sum? does it EVER get to the desktop? did you do an actual install yet?
<Losha> n16h7f0x: dunno. Just how sensitive is the information you're trying to get rid of?
<darolu> to boot with*
<RickJones> no I havent installed yet
<RickJones> what happens is I see the lang selection on boot
<brjann> feedmecereal: common enough. seems to be something related to the sound server, pulseaudio. I *really* don't know anything about pulse. you might find help with skipping audio here, or maybe in #pulseaudio
<darolu> RickJones: aaah if you haven't installed then your iso might be damaged
<dsnyders> Does anyone have a working kpovmodeler in 9.04?
<kevcox> I just put a fresh new Ubuntu Server on the open internet yet I cannot access it unless I'm on the same subnet as the ISP.  Why?
<darolu> can be a damaged RAM too.
<RickJones> is there a way to get an older kernal then?
<feedmecereal> brjann: Alright then. I can't thank you enough anyway for helping me. Thanks again!!!
<RickJones> I mean I just installed and burnt this on a DVD
<RickJones> from ubuntu
<darolu> RickJones: nevermind what I said, I thought you had installed it
<brjann> feedmecereal: you're welcome :) glad we got you 90% there! :)
<Siph0n> I have a live version with persistent changes of ubuntu (9.10) on my flash drive. The flash drive (/dev/sdb1) is mounted to /cdrom . / has 80MB left, and /cdrom has 14GB left. Is there any way to increase the size of / (while decreasing the size of /cdrom)?
<K-Rich> Yendor: no luck on that.....
<kevcox> Anyone good with Ubuntu Server on the open Internet?  I cannot get my box to talk to anything else but what is on the same subnet.
<Yendor> K-Rich: Hmmm
<goddard> I have a netbook here and I am trying to get it working no cd rom and the attempt to get a flash drive booted up faild.  I need to wipe this computer clean because something is stopping it fromworking what do I do it does have PXE but I am not familar with it
<K-Rich> Yendor: i think i may have figured out a way to just make some scripts though, so i think i got it for now....
<Yendor> K-Rich: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<RickJones> so guys any ideas/help?
<RickJones> I really want to use Ubuntu
<RickJones> =(
<K-Rich> Yendor: in same file?
<Yendor> K-Rich: Well, that's what you pasted me earlier, except I added the "export"
<Yendor> K-Rich: I think you'll have to make sure the "export" is there.
<dsnyders> goddard, PXE is somewhat complex to set up.  You will need a pxe server and dhcp.
<K-Rich> Yendor: of note, at console and another terminal ' echo $LD_PRELOAD ' displays the correct value
<kevcox> Anyone know of another room that might help with Ubuntu simple networking issues?
<kevcox> Server edition
<Yendor> K-Rich: Actually, hmm.  I think that'll only work if someone opens a bash shell (terminal).  Not sure if it'll run if they just login to X and attempt to use the webcam
<dsnyders> kevcox, what is the problem?
<RickJones> so guys any ideas/help?
<darolu> RickJones: do what Dr_Willis said, do a mdsum check of your iso file; also check the integrity of your memory
<RickJones> ok
<Maletor> OK - I have 2TBs that I just put into a RAID5 (three drives - as such [http://lookpic.com/i/542/IvfLaw5W.png]. I want to put my fourth drive, the one with all the data I want preserved, added (grown?) to the RAID array. How do I do this?
<Principitto> <Principitto> E: Error de lectura - read (21: Es un directorio)
<Leemp> I have a pgp key block.. how do i add it to my key list? I have saved it to a file and tried to use that file in apt-key add file. with no luck. The command returns "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found"
<cfedde> Maletor: it's hard to grow a raid group once it has been created.  You'll have to stage the data somewhere so that it is available to be merged after the filesystem is created and mounted.
<nonameNN> hey guys, is there any way to change default theme for all user? i want to use clearlooks instead of human
<jaypur> hi every1
<Maletor> cfedde - i'm so lost i don't know where to begin
<Dr_Willis> nonameNN:  proberly is. but if the users allready exist  then you would have to go thro9ugh each of their homes and change their settings
<Dr_Willis> nonameNN:  which is not a good idea
<sobczyk> anyone knows whether the dell 1520 wireless-n is supported in ubuntu?
<Maletor> cfeed - i have 4 total drives and only 3 are in a raid 5 right now. i want to add my fourth drive? can't i just add this one as a slave and copy all the data to the existing raid then make my 3 drive raid a 4 drive raid?
<Maletor> cfedde
<nonameNN> Dr_Willis: ok... i still want to do it... how can i do it?
<RickJones> ok so I ran a test
<goddard> dsnyders I dont know what else to do here
<RickJones> it says errors found in 52 files
<darolu> sobczyk: erad this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<goddard> installations from usb just hang on load
<Siph0n> Can I change the ownership of any of the folders of my live environment on my usb drive? /dev/sdb1 (my flash drive with the live environment) is mounted to /cdrom . I try sudo chown ubuntu /cdrom/Downloads , and it says permission denied.
<RickJones> but now where do I install it from?
<RickJones> I mean I installed this from the official odwnload page
<jungletek> Would this be the right chan for help with b43? Specifically getting WPA or WPA2 working. Mind you, it did before with my router's stock firmware, but only works in windows now that i flashed the router with dd-wrt...
<Dr_Willis> nonameNN:  with some shell scripting and proberly nasty use of the gconf editor. I would guess
<dsnyders> goddard, you might find some joy at www.pendrivelinux.org.
<cfedde> Maletor: when a raid group is initialized it will loose all the data in the group.
<goddard> dsnyders I will give it a shoot
<Dr_Willis> nonameNN:  unless the default theme settings are in a file. But i think they are in the gconf settings somewhere
<darolu> RickJones: download it again, files can get corrupted when you download them. I recommed using torrents
<Dr_Willis> nonameNN:  you could just rename the system theme/files :) but thats still a hack
<Maletor> i'm not initializing - i'm growing
<Yendor> Anyone knowledgeable about getting a b43 card to talk to an Apple Airport Extreme in 9.10?
<jungletek> damn b43
<cfedde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Yendor> jungletek: Have you installed b43-fwcutter?
<Ramsrambo> Hi!
<Leemp> Can anyone give any information on the error "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found"? The key is official.. What is going wrong?
<Maletor> so to do RAID anything i have to start with 0?
<brjann> Maletor: I would recommend copying the data from the single disk to the array, verifying it, and only then adding the single disk into the array
<jungletek> Yendor: yes, and as i said, prior to fiddling with my router's firmware, i had my card working with fwcutter. WPA was working.
<cfedde> Maletor: exactly.  You can stage all the data somewhere else.
<Maletor> brjann and cfedde that is conflicting
<xeon> tar xvzf ..."tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors". why is that?
<Yendor> jungletek: You've just exceeded my knowledge about WPA then.  I have a couple old devices that don't do WPA, so I've got an open network.  Don't particularly care.
<cfedde> Maletor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Hebram> !ssh > Hebram
<ubottu> Hebram, please see my private message
<sobczyk> darolu: not may dell cards there
<cfedde> Maletor: you can grow a file system that is built on LVM but only through concatination. (raid 0)
<optimus_> hello
<jungletek> Yendor: I appreciate the effort. Thanks anyway :/
<cfedde> Maletor: if you want to add a disk to a raid group then the data has to be re-striped over all the drives in the group.
<SenatorSenile> mb
<Yendor> jungletek: Sorry I couldn't help more.  Got my own b43 issues.  ;-)
<optimus_> i have a problem that i cant really find on the message boards
<RickJones> guys I have a AMD chipset
<jungletek> Yendor: yeah, so i see. out of curiosity, is your system even recognizing the card?
<RickJones> do I download ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent ??
<Gnea> RickJones: is it 64bit?
<cfedde> Maletor: current lunux md based ext4fs raid groups don't support that.
<RickJones> nope
<RickJones> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?
<Maletor> cfdedde: so what's the plan of action?
<Yendor> jungletek: Yep, it appears to be.  "lshw -C network" shows that it has a driver.  I can see the card under the Network Tools.  It just won't connect to my wide-open network.
<cfedde> Maletor: stage all the data somewhere else (cd, another drive something) make the new raid group.
<systematical> im experiencing problems with the vino remote desktop server, it keeps switching to local network access only...
<arand> RickJones: not necessarily, amd64 just denotes that it's 64bit (since amd was the first one to come up with the technology, bot intel and amd uses the same)
<Maletor> cfedde - i might be able to get hold of a temp. holding space, but for hypothetical how would you do this?
<cfedde> Maletor: copy the data back to the raid group.
<jungletek> Yendor: will it do so without any encryption?
<systematical> is anyone able to assist me with my vino problem?
<Yendor> jungletek: There is no encryption on my network.  It can't even see it.
<jungletek> ah
<root> o.o
<Maletor> cfedde: how do i add my 1tb after i backup the data?
<cfedde> Maletor: even if everything works perfectly you still need a backup.
<optimus_> my home screen on the netbook edition is not clickable, i can only use the arrow keys to select something, and sometimes it freezes. what could my problem be?
<jungletek> Yendor: dunno if this applies, but iirc, i had to do something like sudo modprobe b43, and then restart
<jungletek> after b43-fwcutter
<Yendor> jungletek: Thanks; I've restarted this thing multiple times.
<jungletek> Yendor: let me see if i can find the specific instructions i saved in case i had to do it again :D
<Yendor> jungletek: In fact, I had it connected via wireless earlier.  So I know it's *possible*....But then I said "Hey, let's reboot and see if the connection is still there!" and........it wasn't.
<jungletek> lol
<jungletek> brb
<cfedde> Maletor: familiarize yourself with the procedure for creating a raid group. decide on a plan that best meets your need. then implement. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<cfedde> Maletor: if you have a disk controler that supports raid you can do it at that level too.
<marcos> boa noite a todos!
<cfedde> still it will delete all the data on all the drives that are in the group.
<optimus_> could someone help me?
<Maletor> cfedde: i don't think i have a hardware controller but my motherboard supports fake raid
<jungletek> Yendor: don't know if it will help you, but i found the document. it's an mhtml file... want me to dcc it?
<Maletor> cfedde: i definitely want RAID 5 - i don't want to lose data
<arand> optimus_: just ask, if anyone knows they'll answer
<Dahamon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<optimus_> ok, my home screen on the netbook edition is not clickable, i can only use the arrow keys to select something, and sometimes it freezes. what could my problem be?
<cfedde> Maletor: you could buy a device like the drobo that lets you add and move drives through proprietery magic.
<brjann> cfedde: may I PM you?
<Strigoides> Hello
<Leemp> How do you authenticate a package from an external repo? When i try to add their pgp key i get an error: "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found"
<ChogyDan> Maletor: I thought backup was better than RAID for backup purposes
<Leemp> gpg*
<Strigoides> Can anyone help me with partitions?
<cfedde> brjann: your away says that I cannot.
<Maletor> too $$$$$$$$
<brjann> cfedde: whoops, sorry
<jungletek> Strigoides: what specifically
<Maletor> ChogyDan - what if there is no where to back up to?
<NyaR> can anyone connect to AIM with evolution?
<NyaR> I've been unable to do so
<Maletor> ChogyDan - because it's 3TB of stuff
<m0ar> When I boot I want to get to a console login, when I login there I want it to be as logging in with GDM; straight into X. Possible?
<blakkheim> NyaR: evolution is an email client
<NyaR> er
<NyaR> empathy my bad ;)
<usser> RAID != Backup
<blakkheim> NyaR: try finch instead of empathy
<optimus_> my home screen on the netbook edition is not clickable, i can only use the arrow keys to select something, and sometimes it freezes. what could my problem be?
<blakkheim> NyaR: i'm using it on aim right now
<ChogyDan> Maletor: that's allot.  but I mean, external drives aren't going to be that much more expensive that extra RAID drives
<usser> m0ar, sure just add startx to your .profile
<Maletor> usser: - ok so where do i put the data?
<Strigoides> Well, My hard drive is in two partitions (Windoze and Ubuntu) Since I originally just had Windoze on it, all my music and other thing are on my Windoze partition, so I have to manually mount said Windoze partition everytime I long in. Is there a way to auto mount partitions?
<NyaR> i got a network error, gonna try finch
<m0ar> usser: Explain? :3
<usser> Maletor, another drive, tape, dvd, usb sticks
<Maletor> usser: for 3TB?
<jungletek> Strigoides: not technically about partitions, more about mounting disks
<Maletor> no cd burner on the box
<jungletek> and unfortunately, i'd like to know also
<Strigoides> Yeah, I guess
<jungletek> sorry
<Strigoides> Ah
<ChogyDan> Strigoides: fstab
<jungletek> thanks ChogyDan, i'll google it
<Strigoides> Ty
<usser> m0ar, it should be ~/.bash_profile or just .profile
<ChogyDan> !fstab | Strigoides jungletek
<ubottu> Strigoides jungletek: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DeltaLima28> do you know what command displays all of your historic commands
<m0ar> usser: What exactly will that do? :)
<brjann> DeltaLima28: history
<jungletek> cheers
<DeltaLima28> brjann, thanks
<NyaR> blakkheim, is there a ppa for finch?
<Strigoides> Thanks ubottu
<usser> m0ar, this .bash_profile is the file commands in which are executed when you login
<blakkheim> NyaR: it's in the regular repositories
<NyaR> is it called pidgin there?
<blakkheim> NyaR: no
<blakkheim> NyaR: sudo aptitude install finch
<NyaR> ok got it thanks
<Yendor> jungletek: Sorry, dunno what dcc is......  That, and I had to go say g'night to the kids.  :)
<m0ar> usser: .profile == .bash_profile?
<jungletek> Yendor: ah, no problem. dcc is for file transfers over irc
<marcos> good night guys!
<Yendor> jungletek: Sure, we can give that a try.  No http address for it?
<lyrae> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<marcos> can anyone help me on the Ubuntu 9.10
<NyaR> thats not connecting either must be independent of program ;(
<marcos> need to know how to get the graphical interface it ... remember that the version was only 9:04 to chmod-x / etc / gdm and now?
<m0ar> usser: So basically:  apt-get remove gdm, add startx to .profile?
<Truculent> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 over a short lived install of Sidux and now Ubuntu is warning me that two of my hard drives are failing due to too many bad sectors.  How can I find out more about this?  I don't think they are actually failing
<Leemp> How do you authenticate a package from an external repo? When i try to add their pgp key i get an error: "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found" Anyone? This has to be simple..
<arand> Truculent: the disk utility inn the admin menu should tell you more.
<brjann> Leemp: probably just a typo in your command
<brjann> Leemp: how are you trying to add it?
<Leemp> brjann: apt-key add file
<Nafai> quick question -- I just changed my shell to zsh with chsh, and I have gnome-terminal set to use a login shell.  But when I start gnome-terminal, it still starts bash
<brjann> Leemp: oh, not one of the long wget-pipe-etc commands, then
<hink> Anyone looking for a full time Linux job in the Dallas area
<flaarg> brjann: you need the gpg key from that repo
<bethany> when i bootup into ubuntu i get a filesystem check failed. im in the maintanence shell but i have no idea what to do
<Maletor> cfedde - are you still around?
<cfedde> Maletor: I've heard out of band that adding a drive to a raid5 might work.  I just would not want to do it without good backups first.
<brjann> Leemp: have you opened the file to make sure it's actually got a gpg key in it?
<Leemp> well, sudo
<Leemp> brjann: I've tried it many different ways.
<Leemp> brjann: http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packages is the key i am trying to add
<Truculent> Arand:  It tells me how many are supposedly failing, and which sectors are bad, but not much more, is there a way to scan them or anything?  What is my next move?
<Leemp> I've also tried --import directly from the gpg command
<FloodBot2> Leemp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maletor> out of band?
<Leemp> Whoa, lag spike
<marcos> how do I add the startx in the profile?
<Leemp> brjann: Yup
<jungletek> Yendor: i messaged you a few minutes ago
<marcos> how do I add the startx in the profile?
<jungletek> with an http link
<cfedde> Maletor: brjann from this channel overheard our conversation and asserted that it has worked for him.
<Leemp> brjann: It's in there, and properly formed
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386716/
<brjann> Leemp: okay, and i'm assuming you simply copied that block of text from the page into gedit?
<puff> My usb enclosure drive stopped automounting.
<Dahamon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Leemp> brjann: Tried multiple ways, gedit being one of them
<Leemp> brjann: Nano, etc
<brjann> Leemp: rgr, let me try
<Leemp> I've also tried this on two separate computers heh.
<puff> Is there any way to nudge autommount and get it to run again?
<Yendor> jungletek: Hmmm.  Don't think I received the message.
<arand> Truculent: I know HD vendors have tools for re-allocating and disabling bad sectors, but that often requires a full disk format, it the amount of bad sectors are _constant_, it shouldn't be too much trouble, if they increase though, that's a big warning flag...
<brjann> Leemp: okay, at the very least i'm getting the same error as you :)
<Leemp> brjann: I mean, it seems like everyone else is having no issues with this. I have not seen one person ask about the key being bad. I seem to be the only one, and no one answered
<brjann> cfedde: you're trying to get me in trouble! :)
<Leemp> brjann: Thanks! I assumed i was doing something stupid
<Leemp> brjann: I've been searching for hours.
<jungletek> Yendor: just spammed you with it in a PM
<jungletek> anything?
<Leemp> brjann: Last time i gave up and just compiled the damn thing myself.
<marcos> how do I add the startx in the profile?
<brjann> Leemp: haha
<Truculent> arand:  they aren't increasing, thanks.  I've been monitoring them for a few hours, I think it might be a false alarm.
<Yendor> jungletek: I saw that you sent me something, but this Colloquy.app doesn't appear to actually show me the message.
<cfedde> brjann and Maletor  google leads me here: http://scotgate.org/2006/07/03/growing-a-raid5-array-mdadm/
<Maletor> brjann - how do i grow a raid 5
<Leemp> brjann: So apt-key add file *should* work?
<arand> Truculent: That's not a matter of hours, but days/weeks
<bethany> anyone/.
<Leemp> brjann: If so, i'l repost on the mailing list.
<Leemp> +l
<marcos> how do I add the startx in the profile?
<jungletek> Yendor: i don't know what that is, sorry... i use a real irc client ;)
<brjann> leemp: might be something dumb we're missing
<Yendor> jungletek: Heh.  Neither do I, really.  It's an OSX IRC client.
<Leemp> brjann: I saw mention of a different key server, one sec
<Yendor> jungletek: Just grabbed it off the internets tonight.  Since wireless no worky on the laptop, can't do IRC on said laptop until wireless worky.  :)
<marcos> would like the Ubuntu 9.10 only start in text mode, as I do?
<brjann> Maletor, cfedde: yes, the procedure described in cfedde's link is essentially the one I've used.
<Truculent> arand:  I see that now, I'm just going to have to replace them I guess.
<jungletek> Yendor: unless i'm severely mistaken, you can get xchat for osx
<jungletek> up to you though
<arand> bethany: In the maintenance shell does it say "run fsck manually"?
<Leemp> brjann: pgp.mit.edu
<jungletek> Yendor: here's the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4797697&postcount=2
<marcos> would like the Ubuntu 9.10 only start in text mode, as I do?
<bethany> arand: not sure i typed cat /etc/fstab
<quontrex> anyone know what it takes to make vmware work on 9.10
<bethany> says my / partition errors=remount -ro 0
<Yendor> jungletek: Thanks for the link.......Only thing is, it doesn't list my wireless network on the top panel after a restart.
<Yendor> Restarting now (again) to confirm.
<infid> is there a way to display a message in the gnome-panel? Ie have my favorite quote from an author always show on the gnome panel?
<marcos> would like the Ubuntu 9.10 only start in text mode, as I do?
<brjann> Leemp: haha, you know what the problem is?
<Leemp> brjann: I'm all ears
<rahduke> is anyone registered with newzbin.com ??
<brjann> Leemp: there should be 5 hyphens on either side of the BEGIN.. END.. blocks, not 4
<Yendor> Yep, confirmed.  Wrireless Networks: disconnected.  No networks listed.
<awesomo4k> oh yeah newzbin rocks
<arand> bethany: yea, at this stage the system has pretty much decided not to tuch the filesystem before it's checked thouroughly, are you still at the maintenance shell now?
<jungletek> Yendor: try opening a terminal and doing: iwlist scan
<Leemp> brjann: Good lord. Those people are killing me.
<brjann> Leemp: they're testing you!
<flaarg> Leemp: figured it out
<bethany> arand: ya i am ive been googling but i just am at a loss of what to do.
<rahduke> awesomo4k: can you hook me up with an invite?
<Yendor> Yendor: No scan results
<flaarg> Leemp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386720/
<Leemp> brjann: All together, including last time i tried this, i've probably spent hours on it.
<flaarg> try that
<Leemp> brjann: 8+
<Yendor> jungletek: No scan results.  Oops.  :)
<flaarg> the gpg format was invalid
<flaarg> would you believe it had one less - on the header and footer?
<flaarg> than its supposed to
<bethany> arand: it happened a few days ago too so i reinstaled / ... so maybe its my hdd going bad? win still boots fine. and its always my / partition that does this.
<jungletek> Yendor: sounds like the card might not be recognized... but I'm far from an expert
<puff> So,my usb enclosure drive (western digital my book) all of  sudden stopped automounting.
<Leemp> flaarg: That's what brjann said hehe :)
<flaarg> ah lol
<bethany> arand: my baby unplugs my laptop that doesnt charge anymore several times a day.
<flaarg> msg the dev and tell them to fix it
<puff> It's plugged into my dock, so I tried plugging it straight into my laptop, no automount.  It shows up in dmesg and /var/log/syslog, but I don't see any error or isue with atuomount.
<puff> I tried tomanually mount it but it says I need the file type.  How do I find the filetype?
<Leemp> flaarg: Will do. I can't believe no one mentioned it yet
<brjann> Maletor: are you still around?
<Maletor> brjann - yes
<flaarg> I suspect that not too many people that use it installed the package yet I guess
<Maletor> is this setup correctly? http://lookpic.com/i/455/ZFVae5YS.png
<Yendor> jungletek: thanks.  I'll keep plugging away at it.  I know it *can* work.  I just don't know what the correct magical incantations are.
<theresa> I have a Dell laptop with the following error after an upgrade. Here is the error message: init: networking main process (477) terminated with status 1
<arand> bethany: reapeated fsck errors could be a sign of hardware failiure, but yes, repoeated power cuts can also do messy things to the filesystem if not shutdown cleanly.
<arand> bethany: are there important data on the filesystem in question?
<joppan_> anyone help needed i have downlaoded 10.04 alpha 3 i386 iso and burned ..wnat to upgarde from 9.10 ..without losing existing settings
<bethany> no its just / i was trying to avoid having to reinstall all my apps again.
<jungletek> Yendor: yeah, i had mine working once, then did something because it seemed flaky and then there was nothing i could do to get it to work again. so i re-installed and didn't do what i did the first time ;)
<jungletek> best of luck
<brjann> Maletor: looks fine. i wanted to make sure you understood the procedure cfedde linked to above
<theresa> I was finally able to get in with chmodding the /etc/init.d/networking to 000
<arand> bethany: there is a command available which will either fix it or if unlucky break it even more (I've experienced both)...
<Leemp> flaarg: Hmm, i ran apt-key add, and it said "OK". Though, apt-get still says the package from them cannot be authenticated. Any ideas? Is there a keyring i need to update or something? For kicks i ran apt-get/key update
<puff> Anybody?http://paste.ubuntu.com/386716/
<marcos> Can anyone help me? in ubuntu 9.04 I was doing that the system was straight to the text only mode with the command chmod-x / etc / gdm, but at 9:10 I was unsuspecting because the same method did not work, somebody any tips?
<brjann> Maletor: and I also wanted to make sure you understood that cfedde's procedure of copying the data elsewhere and building the full 4-disk array is much safer than growing the array
<bethany> arand: well aslong as it only breaks / and not /home with it
<arand> bethany: Do you have them on separate partitions?
<brjann> Maletor: tell you what, let's go to PMs, because I don't want you to misunderstand anything before you start if you choose this method
<brjann> Maletor: ok?
<bethany> arand: ya i do
<supercom32> hey
<theresa> Although, chmodding to 000 still brings up the same error message on reboot.
<joppan_> anyone help needed i have downlaoded 10.04 alpha 3 i386 iso and burned ..wnat to upgarde from 9.10 ..without losing existing settings
<brjann> !lucid | joppan_
<ubottu> joppan_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<theresa> I've tried to "startx" after chmodding. It will let me in, but KDE crashes right after login
<theresa> Is there a way for me to remove the installed network packages?
<supercom32> I have a machine that is triple boot. 2 Linux, 1 Windows. Using grub2, how do I change the grub menu order so that one particular Linux OS at the top of the list? I keep changing the orders in grub.d but no to no difference. Any ideas?
<xxthink_> How to stop apt-mirror?
<Leemp> brjann: Hmm, i ran apt-key add, and it said "OK". Though, apt-get still says the package from them cannot be authenticated. Any ideas? Is there a keyring i need to update or something? For kicks i ran apt-get/key update
<marcos> Can anyone help me? in ubuntu 9.04 I was doing that the system was straight to the text only mode with the command chmod-x / etc / gdm, but at 9.10 I was unsuspecting because the same method did not work, somebody any tips?
<brjann> Leemp: hm. I really don't know :(
<Leemp> brjann: K :)
<arand> bethany: Recommendations: QUOTE: "Try recommending to boot a liveCD first, perform a dd backup, force-mount the filesystem, attempt to extract /etc, and then pull the trigger.  That makes is less likely to be horrible when something goes wrong."
<flaarg> Leemp: talk the package maintainer, its their responsibility to make it easy to add the gpg key.
<Leemp> flaarg: Righto :)
<flaarg> Leemp: also if you can't get the key to verify I suggest not using the package.  Its easy to add bad stuff to debs and get away with it if its not signed.
<princezuda> Hey I'm trying to extract a tarball of sphinx on ubuntu through my terminal and I'm not sure how to do it exactly.
<flaarg> even if it is signed
<Leemp> flaarg: Shouldn't it be relatively secure, given that it's their own private server?
<arand> bethany: or you could just "close-eyes-pull-trigger", as someone so nicely put it.
<flaarg> Leemp: yes, but you don't know who has access to their server
<Leemp> flaarg: Ignoring all hacking junk, ofcourse
<Leemp> True
<blakkheim> princezuda: man tar
<flaarg> I susped the package is fine
<flaarg> suspect
<puff> princezuda:  It's probably gippped, so first unzip it, then untar it.  unzip is done iwth "unzip", tar is done with the expand option to tar.  MAn tar for details.
<feedmecereal> How do I get the package libasound2-dev installed? I get the error message "  Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.20-3ubuntu6.1) but 1.0.21a-1ubuntu2~ricotz1 is to be installed."
<Tensai> So... I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file with a default install of 9.10
<Tensai> Any idea why?
<Arsin> Is there a KDE Ubuntu support, or is this it?
<r00tintheb0x> I'm about to down a Ubuntu ISO for my triple core Phenom 64bit proc. Should I just install the 32 bit version?
<flaarg> Tensai: 9.10 uses grub2
<Tensai> That would be why
<puff> princezuda:  I recommend using the list contents option of tar first, to make sure what its going to unpack.  Normally people create a tar with an enclosing directory, but not always.
<BluesKaj> princezuda, use the unp app it does it all when extarcting
<Tm_T> Arsin: #kubuntu
<flaarg> Tensai: the file you edit is in /etc/default/grub
<flaarg> then update-grub
<supercom32> I have a machine that is triple boot. 2 Linux, 1 Windows. Using grub2, how do I change the grub menu order so that one particular Linux OS is at the top of the list? I keep changing the orders in grub.d but nothing happens. Any ideas?
<princezuda> puff: it is a tar.gz
<jungletek> I'm using the gnome distro of mint. If I use package manager to upgrade my kernel, is that totally stupid? Should I wait for the maintainers of the distro to release the kernel update through the mintupdate utility?
<flaarg> supercom32: update-grub overwrites grub.d using the settings from /etc/default/grub
<Random832> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jiohdi> jungletek: you will likely break your system if you do not
<puff> princezuda:  Yeah, that's a gzip.
<gerzel> Hey I'm installing Ubuntu on an ASUA eeePC 701, w/o ARM proccessor, but solid state memory.  How do I get into the more advanced package selection as the installer doesn't seem to give me much of any options.
<puff> princezuda:  That's a gnu zip file, so unzip should owrk on it.
<gerzel> I'm using the minimal iso
<supercom32> flaarg: I don't see any boot order information my default grub. Do I need to add this?
<jungletek> Random832: sorry, i understand
<puff> princezuda:  Or "man -k zip" to see what other tools you can use.
<flaarg> supercom32: no idea, I don't know grub2 that well yet
<jungletek> jiohdi: thanks, I assumed as much.
<arand> flaarg: ( supercom32 ) wrong, it uses the scripts from grub.d to overwrite grub.cfg
<flaarg> I just know that changing stuff in /boot/grub often won't work due to update-grub overwriting it
<n1lqj> karmic has me so frustrated, I can't capture sound on the card directly with sound recorder, anyone know the fix?
<flaarg> ahhh
<ChogyDan> jungletek: I thought mint is based off the ubuntu repos, but you would have to ask the mint folks
<xxthink> How to stop apt-mirror
<jiohdi> jungletek: I have not had much luck with mint... starts off fine but after a few updates it goes bonkers
<jungletek> ChogyDan: is is, AFAIK
<r00tintheb0x> I'm about to down a Ubuntu ISO for my triple core Phenom 64bit proc. Should I just install the 32 bit version?
<supercom32> arand: So changing the numbers in grub.d won't effect boot order? Where do I need to change to get a particular boot OS to be topmost?
<flaarg> I really dislike a lot of design changes in grub2
<jungletek> jiohdi: I broke it once by removing the wrong thing
<jungletek> but it's stable for me
<Jon-> Anyone have experience with fcrackzip? I am trying to use a dictionary file but I don't want to have to start at the beginning each time, any way to pause/remember progress?
<jungletek> if you don't count problems with compiz
<neezer> anyone here have experience with ipod touch and rhythmbox?
<jiohdi> jungletek: I have since moved back to ubuntu and no problems so far
<P> i have this hardcore problem E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<P> any ideas?¿
<Principitto> ¿
<arand> supercom32: I'm not sure boot order is available as a parameter for the /etc/default/grub file... or in any simple way for grub2 at all, hacking the grub.d scripts would probably be the way to do it (followed by running update-grub), but I don't know how.
<Principitto> ?
<dj_segfault1> neezer: No, but I haven't heard of ANYTHING under Linux that can talk to the Touch.
<n1lqj> anyone have experience with sound capture in sound recorder I have no capture since upgrade to karmic
<Principitto> E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<flaarg> Principitto: 21 is a directory
<supercom32> arand: I'm told changing the script numbers would do it. But I forgot to do a update-grub so I'm trying that again to see if it works.
<Principitto> but
<hackoo> i dont know whats going on, my /home/devendra partition is filling itself. I can see its used space is increasing.
<neezer> jiohdi, I recently tried to drag and drop a song into my touch, and now when I try to open my music player it says it is empty. when I browse my ipod music in rhythmbox I see all my music.
<Principitto> when i try to do something whit apt-get it gives that error back 21 is a directory
<rudolf_> I've just installed ubuntu on my brothers computer but ran into a problem. He could connect to my computer out of the box. BUT - after installing the updates for him to share - he can not connect to our network but can get on internet just fine as before. Any ideas?
<hackoo> 29 mb left now 25mp and so on..
<hackoo> is it some virus in ubuntu ?
<flaarg> hackoo: some program you are running is writing something to a file continuosly
<hackoo> o byte free now
<hackoo> flaarg: dont see anyprogram here
<neezer> dj_segfault1, I am using lucid, and it recognized it right off the bad.
<neezer> *bat
<flaarg> look for a file continuing to get larger
<flaarg> then lsof it
<xxthink> How to stop apt-mirror
<dj_segfault1> neezer: as what?
<Principitto> i justa cant upgrade or install or uninstall anything and it says E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<neezer> dj_segfault1, an ipod touch
<hackoo> flaarg: ok, but what is lsof ? how to manage running hidden demons and proccess like samba negios and all
<arand> bethany: You still there?
<flaarg> hackoo: lsof will tell you what process is accessing a file
<dj_segfault1> neezer: Fascinating.  Using what program?
<bethany> arand: ya
<hackoo> flaarg: ok
<Principitto> !ubuntu-es
<bethany> i ran fsk on / and it said it was clean. so i trried /home and theres all types of errors
<Principitto> #buntu-es
<bethany> fsck
<flaarg> hackoo: lots of programs write logs and other stuff to files.  its not advisable to have little to no freespace available
<flaarg> Principitto: rmdir /var/lib/dpkg/status
<flaarg> touch /var/lib/dpkg/status
<neezer> dj_seffault1, I can browse the files using nautilus, but it just shows up as a device in rhythmbox and I can see all of my music...I can even play some of it on my laptop....but it has really screwed up my touch now cause it says no music on it.
<hackoo> flaarg: now I have 0 bytes left in /home/devendra
<flaarg> hackoo: really there is no way for us to know what program is doing that.  For instance right now irssi is writing a log of what is going on in irc
<Principitto> Flaarg it says it cant deleted that isnt a derectory
<flaarg> for me
<flaarg> Principitto: well ok thats just what I found googling for that
<Principitto> i google it too and i found that too
<dj_segfault1> neezer: So it sees it as an external USB storage device, but not a music player.  Sorry to hear your music got messed up.  Hope you had it backed up.
<arand> bethany: hmm, that is normally quite a bad sign. And if that's where the important files are I'd definitely say a partition clone using dd would be a good idea to make sure.
<arand> bethany: was this from the maintenance shell?
<neezer> I'm not so sure it sees it as just an external usb mass storage...why else would it show up in rhythmbox?
<neezer> dj_segfault1, the music is still on the device, for some reason it isn't recognizing it though.
<dj_segfault1> neezer: If you put MP3 files on a thumbdrive you can play them from rhythmbox too.
<arand> bethany: How did you run fsck and what kind of errors did it give
<spackest> anyone out there build a xen kernel on squeeze?
<bethany> arand: i just typed fsck /dev/sda7 in maint shell
<Pici> spackest: Thats a more appropriate topic for #debian
<flaarg> spackest: this is #ubuntu not #debian, and there is a xen kernel in the repo for squeeze
<spackest> really?
<flaarg> yes really
<spackest> actually, I am running ubuntu server 9.10, now that I think about it :)  was squeeze on another cluster
<spackest> playing with uec
<bethany> 'error reading  block 5505075 [attempt to read block from file system resulted in short read] while getting next inode from scan
<cyberbluntz> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cajun> I'm having to make room on my HD from a Live USB install.  How do I empty the trash on the HD?  I see files in that trash but I can't delete them or empty the trash.
<Principitto> Ubuntu in spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spackest> so how about ubuntu server 9.10 and xen?
<tambu> Anyone know a way to force a refresh of usb device.. my mouse and keyboard are not picking up(usb) seems since I upgraded to 9.10 it's been very flacky
<flaarg> spackest: xen-server
<cyberbluntz> could someone help me figure out why my PC cpu's are idling so high in ubuntu?
<Principitto> thanks
<cyberbluntz> both cpu are around 30%
<meowbuntu> any one able to get ubuntu running on a mac g3
<blakkheim> cyberbluntz: look in top or htop
<flaarg> spackest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<cyberbluntz> what is that?
<blakkheim> cyberbluntz: sudo aptitude install htop; htop
<cyberbluntz> !top
<cyberbluntz> !htop
<blakkheim> ....
<flaarg> htop is a nice ncurses interface to top
<cyberbluntz> so then I should install top 1st?
<flaarg> top is already installed
<blakkheim> cyberbluntz: top is part of the coreutils package
<spackest> flaarg: thanks, I am taking a look
<flaarg> spackest: also im not sure that squeeze has a xen kernel, I know lenny does
<cyberbluntz> ok this is nice
<Fiction> Hello, anyone want to help out a newb fix something :D
<spackest> flaarg: yip, been my experience.  nothing seemingly useful on apt-cache search xen on squeeze
<knoppies> Fiction, what are we fixing?
<Fiction> I cant get my sound to work
<goddard> Alright got it working
<hwilde> help, my sound card disappeared.   my sound card was and has been working fine for over a year.  now it is not recognized I get no sound options at all.  here is lspci   http://paste.ubuntu.com/386635/   here is lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/386637/   please help
<cyberbluntz> ty
<knoppies> Fiction, Im no good at that, but if you give us some more details, someone in the channel will be more than happy to help.
<Fiction> it was working very very badly, but then i installed flash and its not working at all
<flaarg> spackest: the debian multiarch install cd supports xen if thats any help
<Fiction> i think its the sound card ...  on board
<knoppies> Fiction, what version of ubuntu?
<Fiction> drivers prob
<cyberbluntz> what is the usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs?
<Fiction> its not working in any version first tried ubuntu 9.10 then another distro now ubuntu studio 9.10 x86
<lyrae> i can't change permission on some folders. why? to be specific, it's folders in a mounted hard drive
<flaarg> hwilde: you have a soundcard listed in both your lspci and lsmod
<brjann> cyberbluntz: that's the gnome virtual file system, it's in charge of mounting things like remote ssh folders and usb sticks nowadays
<hwilde> flaarg, correct, and no sounds, no volume control.
<Fiction> im thinking about just going to buy a sound card to hope that fixed
<hwilde> flaarg, this is what I get when I go to preferences, sound,  "waiting for sound system to respond"  http://i45.tinypic.com/29lye51.jpg
<hwilde> flaarg, in totem the sound option is greyed out
<spackest> flaarg: you mean if I install debian squeeze multiarch I can just choose a xen kernel?
<Fiction> want me to post mother board or is there a way i can find out what sound card my mb is useing
<flaarg> spackest: I think so
<flaarg> hwilde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382744
<spackest> I have a eucalyptus demo tomorrow.  I have it working on debian lenny and would like to show it working on a vmware cluster running ubuntu, but am about to give up the ghost
<hwilde> Fiction, lspci
<spackest> thought is that adding nodes easily via vmware would be great and then we have some helper software to help launch things on eucalyptus
<Fiction>  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<Fiction>  not working at all
<cyberbluntz> /usr/bin/x :0 -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-TZit7B/database is this seem suspicious?
<flaarg> spackest: I have no idea about what you are talking about :p never done anything with xen other than get mad that I accidently installed many years ago
<flaarg> cyberbluntz: no
<flaarg> cyberbluntz: gdm has the xauth
<cyberbluntz> i tried to man it
<spackest> flaarg: do you know how to accidentally install it on 9.10? :)
<flaarg> cyberbluntz: you are running x with gdm, thats supposed to happen
<spackest> go through the page you sent me, but it is rather tough going
<flaarg> spackest: I was compiling my own kernel and accidently had it set to xen
<spackest> was hoping for a nice apt-get install, but alas, no
<cyberbluntz> Where would be a good place to find more info into these processes?
<flaarg> cyberbluntz: google and the man pages for the processes
<hwilde> Help my sound stopped working.  lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/386635/  |  lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/386637/  |  aplay -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/386734/  |  Preferences -> Sound  "Waiting for sound system to respond"  http://i45.tinypic.com/29lye51.jpg  |  no volume controls in apps and no sound please help
<ng0n> anyone know the story on #anonomouse ?
<cyberbluntz> what?
<rage> Hello, I need a USB device to magically chown its location in /dev/bus/usb/.. to root:nut . Can someone point me in the right direct on how to write a rule to do so?
<cyberbluntz> I heard all the ps3 that arent the slim ones got a vbad bug
<ng0n> what is a p2p irc server ?
<cyberbluntz> know anything about that?
<hwilde> rage, /etc/udev/rules.d   then look for either usb or storage type stuff
<flaarg> rage: udev
<hwilde> !ot | cyberbluntz
<ubottu> cyberbluntz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drfrankenstein2> i removed the bar at the bottom of my screen, and then I was able to add it back, but I can't add to the bar the ability to minimize thigns to it
<Fiction> IS there a way, or how do i fix this.  looks like its detecting 2 sound cards. would that cause a problem with sound and how would i turn one off?
<drfrankenstein2> if that makes sense
<rage> hwilde: flaarg: Thanks, that should be enough to get me going again
<ng0n> understand.  tnx.
<hwilde> drfrankenstein2, right click, add, windows list
<cyberbluntz> /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace-- I didnt even think this was working
<drfrankenstein2> hwilde: thank you so much!
<cyberbluntz> I dont understand why this is idling at nearly 50% when in windows7 it would be idling at about 10%
<flaarg> this isn't windows, don't compare the two like that
<muri_one> it's a fair comparison
<flaarg> also htop will list what processes are using cpu
<hwilde> cyberbluntz, System -> Administration -> System Monitor   Processes tab   what is taking up cpu?
<flaarg> if something is taking up a lot of cpu you can figure out what it is
<holyguyver> How do I remove a folder when rm -r doesn't work?
<AllHailTheGeek> is there a nautilus plugin for committing a local git repo to a remote server?
<arand> bethany: if /dev/sda7 is your /home and important I would definitley do a dd backup before doing any more fsck.
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, -rf
<AllHailTheGeek> not -r
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek,  rf to force?
<AllHailTheGeek> not sure, just know it works
<AllHailTheGeek> whats the big picture?
<rage> Do udev rules take effect immediately? (ie, upon next device connection?)
<cyberbluntz> im using htop
<holyguyver> Okay, thanks
<Guest75501> E: Read error - read (21 Is a directory)
<cyberbluntz> it lists different things between the 2
<cyberbluntz> the only things that are showing up in the system monitor are the gnome system monitor at 4-8% and the volume monitor is 2-6% everything else is sleeping
<muri_one> holister: in what way didn't it work?
<hwilde> cyberbluntz, q.e.d.
<muri_one> holister: doh sorry
<cyberbluntz> q.e.d?
<spackest> quite easily done :)
<flaarg> quod erat demonstrandum
<spackest> or that :)
<spackest> cyberbluntz: think euclid put it at the end of his proofs, maybe?
<cyberbluntz> the process's and the total usage % is not adding up
<cyberbluntz> by the htop results it should be around 3%
<AllHailTheGeek> cyberbluntz, are any processes running as root?
<braden> so whats up with evolution not supporting OWA exchange 2007 accounts? I know MS sucks and so does screen scraping but a lot of us have to use it... Am I reading correctly when I see that there are no plans on supporting email via web access on exchange 2007?
<cyberbluntz> yes a lot
<AllHailTheGeek> said processes may be hidden
<Mafiawarz> can anyone tell me how to use  EMpathy IM ???
<cyberbluntz> /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1-6
<Mafiawarz> can anyone tell me how to use  EMpathy IM ??? on ubuntu
<ga_sk8er> been a while. whats the terminal command to update everything
<cyberbluntz> mean the are 6 all together starting at 1
<cyberbluntz> and then the usr/bin/x
<Maletor> is there any protocol faster than smb on a local network?
<blakkheim> ga_sk8er: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<spackest> ga_sk8er: apt-get upgrade?
<cyberbluntz> what would you say about those geek?
<ga_sk8er> ok thanks
<ga_sk8er> i was trying sudo yum update
<mattgyver> anyone know how to stop wine applications from starting in their own 'Wine System Tray' and just show on the normal gnome panel?
<cyberbluntz> /sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -s
<cyberbluntz> /sbin/dhcclient -d -sf /usr/lib/networkmanager/nm-dhcp-cl
<cyberbluntz> its spiking up to 80% at times
<meepmoop> I'm looking to use my webserver just to host a chatroom for friends and whoever is there anything you can recommend for this purpose?
<p1oooop> mattgyver: do not emulate a "windows desktop"
<p1oooop> that's my advice.
<complexity> ?
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, rm -rf did not work
<complexity> ok
<Fiction> can anyone tell me how to disable a driver
<complexity> OMG you ppl are not telling ppl to rm -rf
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, you should have stayed, and not left.
<AllHailTheGeek> :P
<holyguyver> complexity, Yes he did tell me to
<Gryllida> hello. maybe you can join #openoffice.org ? there is nobody active at that channel, and i need some help about openoffice; i suppose some of you ubuntu users use openoffice too. thanks!
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, what error/response are you getting?
<complexity> holyguyver, run..if you do that with sudo it will wipe your harddrive
<AllHailTheGeek> what is the situation, etc
<AllHailTheGeek> complexity, eh
<holyguyver> It didn't give any message
<AllHailTheGeek> no
<AllHailTheGeek> complexity, if depends on where he runs it.
<complexity> yes it does
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, That is not sometihng to joke about :(
<AllHailTheGeek> complexity, no, only if he rm -rf /
<complexity> I am not joking..if you log in as root, it will wipe your drive
<AllHailTheGeek> if as root only.
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, I left because I had faith that you had given me help
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, you did not provide enough info.
<complexity> I was just browsing...thought I saw evil....
<AllHailTheGeek> ok, holyguyver lets start from square one.
<AllHailTheGeek> what are you deleting?
<AllHailTheGeek> what user is it under?
<ga_sk8er> whats the antivirus in linux...i need to scan my old windows drive
<holyguyver> It is under me & it is simply a folder
<AllHailTheGeek> I mean, what user owns the target
<Gryllida> ga_sk8er: Clam AV
<holyguyver> I own the target
<complexity> ga_sk8er there is clamav\
<complexity> *clamav
<ga_sk8er> ok thanx
<meepmoop> can I ask why not just delete it graphically?
<mattgyver> p1oooop, well its not exactly my aim unfortunately for remote assistant purposes for clients i have to have VNC's listener running for a SC application i have setup
<cyberbluntz> AllHailTheGeek: could you help me try to kill these processes?
<AllHailTheGeek> meepmoop, I'm assuming that failed.
<Gryllida> !antivirus | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<p1oooop> mattgyver: huh?
<meepmoop> I mean technically he could I suppose use the command recommended to him as long as it specifically points at the folder
<AllHailTheGeek> cyberbluntz, what processes?
<p1oooop> mattgyver: did I do something?
<holyguyver> Because every time I try to delete it graphically or even view it it freezes & crashes Nutelius, Konqueror, Dolphin, PCMan, & Krusader.
<AllHailTheGeek> hm
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, what are the permissions?
<mattgyver> p1oooop, no way fellow i thought maybe you were being sarcastic, is that actually an option or something i should look for?
<cyberbluntz> /sbin/getty -8 38400 ttyl1
<ga_sk8er> ubottu. i knowe. im gonna get some files from my windows drive but it screwed up last night. i want to scan it before i start pulling files
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AllHailTheGeek> mind I don't think that would matter.
<holyguyver> It gives full permissions
<cyberbluntz> tty1*
<AllHailTheGeek> you mean HAS
<AllHailTheGeek> ie 777
<p1oooop> mattgyver: what?
<AllHailTheGeek> ls the file, and paste one single line
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, ^
<p1oooop> mattgyver: sorry, kinda clueless :P
<mattgyver> p1oooop, you said something about dont emulate a windows desktop :) is there a setting or so in wine, or were you j/k?
<ga_sk8er> lol ubottu
<p1oooop> ahh
<AllHailTheGeek> ga_sk8er, ubottu /is/ a bot
<p1oooop> sorry bout that, brainfart :P
<holyguyver> It is not a file
<Gryllida> ga_sk8er, yes, at the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus you will find some useful advice about other anti-viruses, ClamAV is not the only one
<ga_sk8er> oh ok i thought they wer just joking
<meepmoop> holyguyver:ls the directory and paste the results
<AllHailTheGeek> ga_sk8er, Gryllida> !antivirus | ga_sk8er
<robb> anyone here installed nvidia drivers (.96) from the 8.04 source to 9.10?
<ga_sk8er> grylida. i just need 1 to scan my windows stuff
<p1oooop> mattgyver: there is a setting in wine similar to that... lemme find the "exact" setting
<holyguyver> Okay but it will only freeze ls same as it freezes rm
<ga_sk8er> the antivirus i had on windows said that my windows kernel was a virus
<AllHailTheGeek> wait, it freezes rm?
<mattgyver> p1oooop, okay cool sorry i was totally off base with that, no hard feelings :)
<AllHailTheGeek> you said it had no response
<meepmoop> holyguyver:it causes your comp to freeze?
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, Yes it even froze rm -rf
<Gryllida> ga_sk8er, yes, you can do it using the ClamAV, or anything you find at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<meepmoop> uh...
<p1oooop> mattgyver: of course not :)
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, sounds like you have a bad HDD
<holyguyver> meepmoop, nope not my comp
<meepmoop> yea
<meepmoop> does it lock up then release after a period?
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, Nope the rest of the harddrive is working  fine
<ga_sk8er> Gryllida i already found clam av through ubuntu software center
<p1oooop> mattgyver: under the graphics tab of the WINE configuration tab
<holyguyver> meep nope it does not release
<mattgyver> p1oooop, i think i see the option your talking about, "Emulate a virtual desktop" however to my dismay it is unchecked already :(
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, I mean sounds like you have bad sectors
<p1oooop> mattgyver: huh
<p1oooop> mattgyver: what version you running?
<Gryllida> ga_sk8er: nice
<ga_sk8er> yup
<holyguyver> meepmoop, nope it does not release
<mattgyver> p1oooop, 1.0.1
<Gryllida> ga_sk8er: you want another one? or just installing clam av and everything fine?
<holyguyver> meepmoop, it does not freeze my computer, only whatever program accesses the folder
<meepmoop> holyguyver: I agree with allhailthegeek you have bad sectors with your hard drive more than likely
<tambu> Just upgraded to 9.10 and I lost all sound for my user.. weird thing is I get sounds during ubuntu startup (run as root)? is there some new group or something a user must be part of to use the sound card?
<cyberbluntz> This is becoming pretty annoying
<holyguyver> meepmoop, & AllHailTheGeek this problem never happened until I created this folder last night
<meepmoop> tambu:there is a speaker in the toolbar top right when I installed karmic for some reason it makes me turn it up every time is that turned up?
<resno> looking for resources on doing x11 forwarding using ssh
<ga_sk8er> im gonna try clam av for now Gryllida
<Gryllida> ga_sk8er: okay
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, & meepmoop this problem started when an unraring of a file melfunctioned & this is the contents of the unrar
<tambu> meepmoop, it's turned all the way up.. when I click the sound bar there is no sound when I go into sound preferences -> hardware.. it is blank
<p1oooop> mattgyver: that explains alot... I don't think they implemented that feature at that time
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, still sounds like a bad HDD
<paissad> can you download successfully the geolitecity.dat.gz file ?
<paissad> http://geolite.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoLiteCity.dat.gz
<mattgyver> p1oooop, okay ill just upgrade it manually as im just using whats standard with 9.10 anyway
<Losha> resno: plenty of on target hits when you google for 'x11 forwarding using ssh'
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, this happened on more then one hard drive when I copied the folder onto a second harddrive.
<AllHailTheGeek> cyberbluntz, youstill haven't told me what processes
<paissad> wget always times out for me !!!
<Gryllida> hello. maybe you can join #openoffice.org ? there is nobody active at that channel, and i need some help about openoffice; i suppose some of you ubuntu users use openoffice too. thanks!
<p1oooop> mattgyver: 9.10 comes with WINE?
<cyberbluntz> ytes i did
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, the very same thing?
<meepmoop> holyguyver, what is it that you're unraring and how?
<mattgyver> p1oooop, you know what, no it doesnt i installed it from the repos sorry
<AllHailTheGeek> cyberbluntz, sorry, didn't catch it then, care to repeat?
<robb> my koala seems to have fallen asleep while doing aforementioned driver install
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, Yes the very same rthing happened when I copied this same folder onto a second hartd drive
<cyberbluntz> 6 lines after you asked the question
<holyguyver> meepmoop, it is a DVD rip that unrared only half way the unrar program crashing in the middle of writing a file
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, ofc it's still going to freeze, you are ccessing the same damaged sectors
<Gryllida> i have upgraded to OOo 3.2 at Windows XP. previously using 3.1.1. i use classic appearance (influences icons of toolbar buttons). in 3.2, i saw awful blueish backgrounds of buttons when hovered. is there a way to get rid of them?
<srini> i got grub error 5 how to solve this?
<p1oooop> mattgyver: I'd go with the repos for ubuntu
<robb> !ontopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gryllida> do you note this behavior at Ubuntu, that one I described?
<AllHailTheGeek> cyberbluntz, /sbin/getty -8 38400 ttyl1 >> sudo killall getty
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, no on a complelety differant hard drive & when accessing the folder on the other harddrive it will not delete on neither hard drive now
<mattgyver> p1oooop, okay its not really a big thing just annoying really.
<cyberbluntz> Do you know what getty is?
<AllHailTheGeek> no idea :)
<Losha> holyguyver: if it's truly a disk problem, I'd expect messages in dmesg....
<AllHailTheGeek> Losha, good point
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, so this folder damaged secotrs on two differant harddrives?
<dermoth> hello there... There's something that trickled be for quite some time and I could never find any doc on this... I'm running Ubuntu Hardy (same problems since 6.x though). When I set the IO scheduler it always gets reverted after some time...
<ga_sk8er> klam av is scanning away now
<Gryllida> nice
<Losha> holyguyver: doesn't sound very likely when you put it that way....
<holyguyver> Losha no it will simply freeze the dmesg cammand
 * AllHailTheGeek agrees with Losha
<dermoth> I though it could be a setting, but even "find /etc/ -type f|xargs grep cfq" hasn't returned anything
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, I doubt it.
<AllHailTheGeek> as dmesg is a log
<AllHailTheGeek> try it just the same
<holyguyver> Then give me the cammand & I will tell you the output
<AllHailTheGeek> dmesg :/
<AllHailTheGeek> pastebin the results
<darolu> srini: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" (without quot. marks, that's an L not a -one-) and pastebin your result please.
<p1oooop> mattgyver: yeah... but, hey... it was free anyway :)
<srini> darolu: the system is not booting
<holyguyver> Losha AllHailTheGeek the resaults were so big that the terminal cut off the upper part of the resaults
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, thats fine, paste what you can see.
<darolu> srini: I know, grub error 5 means a bad partition table; I thought you were using LiveCD, boot with the LiveCD, then open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<AllHailTheGeek> srini, do you have a livecd/other live computer?
 * AllHailTheGeek leaves this to darolu :P
<srini> darolu: yah.. i have live  CD
<meowbuntu> hi is there kubuntu studio out there
<darolu> *Everybody is welcome, specially AllHailTheGeek :D
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, Losh, meepmoop http://paste.ubuntu.com/386752/
<srini> AllHailTheGeek: Let me know the steps to solve that problem
<Nolan> Night everyone. Thanks for the support.
<darolu> <darolu> srini: I know, grub error 5 means a bad partition table; boot with the LiveCD, then open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" pastebin the result
<ga_sk8er> i know this is all linux ppl but i kinda have a windows question. i lost power last night & today my pc wouldnt boot into windows. i reloaded windows from a fresh copy (formatted) & it still wont find my network card even though i install the driver i got from nvidia
<cyberbluntz> It doesnt seem to be working
<blakkheim> !windows | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, Losha, meepmoop, well?
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, sec
<meepmoop> patience
<cyberbluntz> !getty
<srini> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386753/
<cyberbluntz> ok, so these getty'sare virtual machines running on my comp?
<Losha> holyguyver: I see a lot going on. usb drives coming & going, virtualbox running, some backtraces. No bad disk reads, btw. Dunno what to make of it though...
<dermoth> Hi... Anyone knows what could reset the IO scheduler on Ubuntu? I'm running Ubuntu Hardy (same problems since 6.x though). When I set the IO scheduler it always gets reverted after some time...
<dermoth> I though it could be a setting, but even "find /etc/ -type f|xargs grep cfq" hasn't returned anything
<Greasel> quit
<Losha> cyberbluntz: gettys are usually processes that sit on ttys waiting for someone to login.
<holyguyver> Losha, yes, see I told you guys no bad disk reads was happening
<robb> something irregular with the folder itself then
<holyguyver> Losha, I think I know what is the matter, I just do not know how to fix it.
<robb> corrupt or such
<Losha> holyguyver: it was worth checking. Your machine doesn't look normal. Usually a hang like this comes from trying to access a network folder whose server is dead...
<Losha> holyguyver: what is your theory?
<holyguyver> Losha, I think what happened was whenever it was unraring & the unrar program crashed that it left the vob file open so whenever the computer goes to read it, it reads it forever unending.
<darolu> srini: I notice two linux partitions, make sure the boot flag is on the right one
<bob75> how do I make ubuntu 8.10 log in without password?
<srini> darolu: How to da
<srini> darolu: how to do
<Losha> holyguyver: time to do the basics. Please open a terminal and paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<holyguyver> But this is not on my internal harddrive
<darolu> srini: your first partition (/dev/sda1) seems rather small, what do you have there? and you can do that with GParted, under System - Admin
<holyguyver> Losha But this is not on my internal harddrive
<Losha> holyguyver: what kind of drive is it? An external USB ?
<holyguyver> Yes
<holyguyver> Losha yes
<cajun> I'm having to make room on my HD from a Live USB install.  How do I empty the trash on the HD?  I see files in that trash but I can't delete them or empty the trash.
<brjann> bob75: does 8.10 have a System > Administration > Login Screen menu item or something similar?
<Losha> holyguyver: can you unmount the usb drive?
<srini> darolu: i created only / /home and swap partitions.. there is no /boot partition
<holyguyver> Yes
<bob75> yes
<holyguyver> Losha I have done that allready
<bob75> login window
<Losha> holyguyver: please unmount it, and then run sudo fsck on the device. Do you know the device name?
<brjann> bob75: great. click the unlock button and enter your password, and you should be able to choose to log in automatically
<holyguyver> Yes I know the device name
<holyguyver> Losha, yes I know the device name
<holyguyver> Losha, First before I do that, tell mee what your plan is.
<robinking623> orson: i have really weird result with my pcmcia
<bob75> thanks
<brjann> bob75: no problem :)
<rebelstar> anybody knows command to install Veoh on ubuntu 9.10?
<yuvaraj> can anyone please suggest a application which will show me which application are using my internet connection?
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, do you have anything to say about that pastebin?
<Losha> holyguyver: well, first step is to see if the drive passes fsck. Then we need to look at the filesystem via the CLI, not via those fancy (and buggy) file manager programs
<AllHailTheGeek> I unfortunately have no clue
<holyguyver> Losha it is a 1TB drive, that viewing might take a while
<rebelstar> anybody knows command to install Veoh on ubuntu 9.10?..i tried sudo apt-get install veoh...but it doesnt work
<holyguyver> ALso Losha it is formatted in NTFS
<darolu> srini: your /boot is within your / one, your partition table looks all right, asuming you have / in /dev/sda1 and /home in /dev/sda5. Try reinstalling grub (seems like you have grub legacy [grub 1]), follow this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Recovering GRUB Manually
<bob75> running dell latitude with nvidia 440 go and when I ran 9.10 it installed drivers that gave me black screen. 8.10 wont do that after updates will it?
<darolu> srini: you'll need Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD (or previous)
<syk> i love dead people.
<rebelstar> anybody knows command to install Veoh on ubuntu 9.10?..i tried sudo apt-get install veoh...but it doesnt work
<srini> darolu: if i install the grub means it will be solve???
<holyguyver> rebelstar, tried apt-get install youtube?
<Losha> holyguyver: Hmm. Well the stacktrace in your dmesg suggests the problem happens when you lookup a filename. You may need to take the usb drive and attach it to a windows machine to run a proper chkdisk.
<cajun> I'm having to make room on my HD from a Live USB install.  How do I empty the trash on the HD?  I see files in that trash but I can't delete them or empty the trash.
<yuvaraj> can anyone please suggest a application which will show me which application are using my internet connection?
<rebelstar> holyguyver: i wanted to install veoh player i mean..youtube works
<holyguyver> Losha I do not own a Windows machine & do not know anyone who does & I am not joking, I am a hermit, I only ever speak to my mother & I switched her to Linux 3 years ago.
<darolu> srini: most likely, it will be a fresh install of it
<Losha> holyguyver: so how did you end up with an ntfs filesystem on your USB drive?
<blakkheim> holyguyver: same here
<srini> darolu: Ok thanks
<holyguyver> Losha I always format my externals in that so that if my computer ever fails or if I have to hook them up to a windows computer, it will be able to read them.
<Losha> holyguyver: congratulations. That time has arrived....
<holyguyver> Losha my computer failed?
<rebelstar> holyguyver:sorry i did not understand ur previous reply
<holyguyver> Losha are you saying Linux sucks?
<yuvaraj> plz suggest  program to see which applications are using my internet connection?
<puff> yuvaraj: netsata -nlp
<AllHailTheGeek> <holyguyver> Losha are you saying Linux sucks?
<puff> yuvaraj:  That is, netstat -nlp will show all incoming and outgoing cnnections.
<AllHailTheGeek> how the /hell/ do you arrive to that conclusion?
<raj> GUYS FEDORA SUCKS lol ... it violated opensource i just found that out today FEDORA doesnt allow anyone from  Cuba, Iran, Iraq, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria and china to use tehir software .. why is that?
<yuvaraj> thanks
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, Losha said that Linux failed & that I should use a Windows machine
<petsounds> raj, #fedora
<cajun> I'm having to make room on my HD from a Live USB install.  How do I empty the trash on the HD?  I see files in that trash but I can't delete them or empty the trash.
<Losha> holyguyver: No. I'm saying using ntfs on linux is less reliable that using ext3, and the only way to properly check an ntfs volume is via windows chkdisk.
<raj> GUYS FEDORA SUCKS lol ... it violated opensource i just found that out today FEDORA doesnt allow anyone from  Cuba, Iran, Iraq, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria and china to use their software .. why is that?
<rebelstar> how can i run  videos which require veoh??
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, I see no references by him to use Windows.
<rebelstar> i cant install it
<yuvaraj> got it..thank you
<sloopy> raj, probly because of USA law, but that is OT discussion here...
<brjann> rebelstar: it looks like to get veoh to work in ubuntu, you need wine. so you might want to try asking in #winehq instead
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, <Losha> holyguyver: Hmm. Well the stacktrace in your dmesg suggests the problem happens when you lookup a filename. You may need to take the usb drive and attach it to a windows machine to run a proper chkdisk.
<dsnyders> HI all.  How do I set up two ip addresses on the same network card?
<rebelstar> tahnsk brjann
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, there it is
<ssmy> dsnyders: you don't. pretty sure that's not possible.
<DrMrHorse> raj: #ubuntu-offtopic
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, you fail at interpereting.
<sloopy> dsnyders, IIRC alias the driver
<AllHailTheGeek> And I at spelling, apparently
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, he said to hook it up to a Windows machine, isn't that saying to use Windows?
<brjann> ssmy: sure it is
<AllHailTheGeek> He never meant to replace your linux with windows.
<hwilde> copy all of the data off the ntfs drive immediately.  reformat it to ext3.  q.e.d.
<hwilde> next!
<holyguyver> AllHailTheGeek, AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, I see no references by him to use Windows.
<AllHailTheGeek> thus returning to your comment that he said linux sucks
<ssmy> brjann: i'll take your word for it. dsnyders: what brjann said apparently.
<AllHailTheGeek> holyguyver, I stood corrected in that.
<holyguyver> You never said anything about replacing my system
<AllHailTheGeek> ...
<hwilde> !offtopic
<sloopy> dsnyders, also, firestarter-cpu usage= 130-150%/200. script using iptables = 25-30%/200
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AllHailTheGeek> I'm going to leave this convo while you're behind ;)
<holyguyver> Okay, well ahve a good night
<aaron_liuj> gclient sync
<brjann> dsnyders: I've never done it, but I know that inside the network-manager connection setup you can add multiple addresses under the ipv4 tab
<neil_d> in 9.10: I keep getting a warning about a HDD failure, I want to stop this popping up!  what do I do?
<aaron_liuj>  Error: git version 1.6.0.4 < minimum required 1.6.6
<aaron_liuj> how to do
<dsnyders> ssmy, of course it's possible.  All the nic card does is send and receive ethernet packets.  What gets put into those ethernet packets is solely up to the os.
<sloopy> neil_d, replace the HDD
<holyguyver> Anyway Losha, tell me this, could my theiry about a file with no ending be the cause?
<Losha> holyguyver: You cannot do the full range of ntfs operations on ntfs volumes from current linux machines. It is, after all, a proprietary microsoft filesystem format which has been painstakingly reverse engineered (because microsoft won't release the specs) and so not all possible scenarios are handled properly.
<DasEi> neil_d: verify it's not mean, use smartmontools
<neil_d> sloopy: all HDD test perfect!
<brjann> dsnyders: (and of course under the ipv6 tab, if you need it)
<holyguyver> Losha I know that but ym big question is on weather my theory could be correct
<sloopy> neil_d, something isnt testing perfect...
<Losha> holyguyver: if it was ext3, the answer would be no. Since it's ntfs, I can't be sure. Either way, files are not supposed to be 'endless'....
<neil_d> DasEi: is smartmontools doing the poppup.
<DasEi> neil_d: if you're sure, can disable smart for it, but don't come later if there was data-loss, better have a backup or mirror of that drive
<sloopy> neil_d, check the SMART status
<holyguyver> Losha what I mean is looping
<holyguyver> What if the file causes an endless loop read
<DasEi> neil_d: yes, if smart is enabled, you get such popups
<Losha> holyguyver: I repeat. On a healthy filesystem, files do not cause looping....
<jochar> hi anyone here who can help me with bluetooth problems?
<holyguyver> Losha this is a folder
<sloopy> neil_d, System>Administration>Disk Utility   and then click the more information link on the HD in question...
<jochar> i cannot power on bluetooth :(
<brjann> dsnyders: if network-manager doesn't work, you can try reading http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/05/setup-multiple-ip-addresses-on-ubuntu.html
<aaron_liuj> gclient sync
<aaron_liuj> Error: git version 1.6.0.4 < minimum required 1.6.6
<jochar> im using latest karmic 9.10 32bit
<Losha> holyguyver: I can't help you any further. My best advice is to run chkdisk on the volume. Feel free to ask for a second opinion from someone else....
<aaron_liuj> ...............
<aaron_liuj> Reading state information... Done
<aaron_liuj> git is already the newest version.
<aaron_liuj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 270 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> aaron_liuj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holyguyver> Losha, thank you, but I refuse to use Windows.
<holyguyver> Losha I know I know I should abandon NTFS then :p
<holyguyver> Losha anyway thank you for trying.
<dsnyders> brjann, I am walking someone through it.  They are connected remotely.
<sloopy> holyguyver, refuse to use windows, but still use NTFS?
<Losha> holyguyver: your choice entirely. I have no opinion on the matter. I'm simply saying what I think will yield the best results. Best of luck...
<brjann> dsnyders: good luck with that ;)
<holyguyver> Losha, thank you.
<holyguyver> Sloopy, yeah it comes from a long history, in time a person occasionaly makes bad desisions :p
<xeer> I am trying to route incoming internet to my eth0, but the device connected to the eth0 is picking up the wrong ip (192.168.0.1 instead of 192.168.1.1). would I make the modifications in /etc/networ/interfaces?
<holyguyver> sloopy back in 2003 I switched to Linux but I decided to partition my external harddrives in NTFS just in case my computer ever died & I needed to access the hardrives in an emergancey from whatever computer was at hand.
<xeer> network*
<sloopy> holyguyver, yes, and the bad decision is to not use windows...
<clickme> hi
<holyguyver> sloopy however ym system is working & as long as it is I have no need to access them from a differant non-linux system
<DasEi> xeer: can, need a static ip ?
<holyguyver> sloopy, I disagree with you under the preaching of RMS
<d3c0n> why not chose fat instead of ntfs is your main goal is compatibility?
<sloopy> holyguyver, if they are corrupt, the you do need windows...
<sloopy> holyguyver, i am not preaching RMS...
<clickme> hi everyone
<darolu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<d3c0n> holyguyver have your tried running something like hirens boot cd?
<holyguyver> d3c0n, Because fat doesn't allow enough characters in the file/folder names
<meowbuntu> hi is there kubuntu studio out there
<darolu> clickme: hi, ask your question!
<holyguyver> d3c0n, never heard of that CD
<brjann> holyguyver: when you next consider a filesystem for your external hard drives, you should take into consideration that no linux ntfs filesystem repair utility exists (outside of the very limited ntfsfix)
<neil_d> sloopy: DasEi: found it thanks.
<sloopy> neil_d, np
<d3c0n> holyguyver its a utility disk it contains a small installation of windows but you don't need to run it, there is a program i think its called hdd regenerator on the boot disk
<clickme> wow i was about to check and see if i did anything wrong how can i add this IRC in empathy
<d3c0n> it can run directly from the cd in dos
<holyguyver> Why does no one understand my file system is fine, simply Losha wanted me to check it, that is it, but it is fine, all I want to do is delete a folder.
<sloopy> holyguyver, why cant you delete it?
<d3c0n> holyguyver oh im sorry I misunderstood, i thought you were having corruption problems
<darolu> clickme: enter empathy and press F4, add a new account, on the right panel you'll find a drop-down menu with IRC option in it
<neil_d> sloopy: it says. "Relocated Sector count: Normalized:93  Worst:93  Threshold:36  Value: 319 Sectors"\
<brjann> holyguyver: i'm not saying your filesystem is broken now. i'm merely recommending that you consider that for the future, that's all.
<clickme> k following
<holyguyver> sloopy every time I try to delete this folder one copy of it is on NTFS & the other is on ext3 fielsystems on seperate harddrives & it will not delete from either
<LaPrinj> Hey, I'm in need of some help.
<brjann> !help | LaPrinj
<ubottu> LaPrinj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sloopy> neil_d, you have alot of bad sectors that had to be relocated to good sectors, the drive is dying...
<holyguyver> brjann, please read what I just wrote to sloop
<d3c0n> holyguyver have you tried taking ownership of the files?
<holyguyver> d3c0n, I do own the files
<sloopy> holyguyver, why wont it delete on the ext3?
<d3c0n> ok just checking i know sometimes permissions can get a lil fussy
<holyguyver> sloopy, bevcause the folder is corrupted
<brjann> holyguyver: the folder being corrupted and the filesystem being fine would seem to be mutually exclusive concepts
<arand> holyguyver: Sounds like chkdsk might be in order, http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/ might be useful for that purpose if you do not have a win CD
<sloopy> holyguyver, and fsck.ext3 cant fix it?
<neil_d> sloopy: it is only a few months old (and part of a RAID5 setup). I wish there was a way for the threshold to be changed. so it would tell me if it got any worse.
<holyguyver> I give up, it is only 2GB out of a 1TB harddrive I will just ignore the folder.
<sloopy> neil_d, if it is only a few months old then RMA it...
<holyguyver> that better sllopy?
<holyguyver> sloopy
<sloopy> holyguyver, corruptions are like rabbits, unless fixed, they spread...
<abhifx> hi, i am running ubuntu as a guest O/s on windows.. i am having hard times with sharing folder... can someone guide me please
<tambu> Need some help getting my sound card to work post 9.10 Creative SB Live.. it shows in lspci the emu10k1 modules are loaded in lsmod. but aplay shows "no soundcards found"
<holyguyver> sloopy it is not a corrupted harddrive, it is onyl 1 folder
<sloopy> holyguyver, ultimatly it is up to you, what you do about it is your choice...
<DasEi> abhifx: vbox ?
<holyguyver> sloopy & as stated I know exactly how it became corrupted
<LaPrinj> I installed Ubuntu for the first time today on my family computer. I've never used Linux, but always knew that it's not prone to viruses at all like Windows and this computer's close to death (parents/sister kept doing things which caused viruses to load and caused a lot of damage). I got this working, and mostly got the hang of it, except I messed up the video. I tried installing EnvyNG and attempted at installing an unrecommended version o
<neil_d> sloopy: yeh! I think I will.  that will be the second time I done this.. the first one had a complete failure after a couple of days.
<Losha> holyguyver: can we try and debug the one on ext3 together?
<abhifx> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> abhifx: there is #vbox and it's also well mentioned on the faq of vbox'es homepage
<Maletor> Linux stands for = doesn't work well with gui
<neil_d> sloopy: it seems that the 1TB drives aren't very reliable.
<holyguyver> Losha I would rather just forget about it & just lose 2GBs
<LaPrinj> I hope that description provides as much insight as possible.
<holyguyver> I have spent too much time onj this
<sloopy> neil_d, yeah the 500G i have in my file server started getting flakey after only 350 POH's on it...
<brjann> LaPrinj: your description cut off after "installing an unrecommended version"
<Losha> holyguyver: ok. If you change your mind, we'll be here...
<holyguyver> Losha, thank you
<abhifx> DasEi, i know... but isnt it a more ubuntu specific problem? plus the documentation is not working.. for me
<LaPrinj> of the ATI driver to make my graphics card work with Ubuntu. I have an ATI Radeon X1650 Pro card in this computer and it's a legacy card which I read isn't supported thru ATI on Ubuntu 9.10. Now, after a lot of failed attempts, this computer is stuck in a void of very low resolution due to no drivers being available. Even the original generic drivers don't work anymore.
<LaPrinj> Copied and pasted.
<neil_d> sloopy: "POH"?
<DomRnate212> Hello everyone, I'm looking to consolidate and save electricity...I wanted to set up my Ubuntu server to run NAT/Firewall/DHCP/Apache/Fileshare from a 2 or 3 nic setup...is this possible?  Couldn't really find anything online regarding this type of setup.  Thanks.
<clickme> ok
<sloopy> neil_d, WD RMA'ed it and sent me a new one... 3g SATA to replace the 1.5g sata, so free 'upgrade' :')
<sloopy> neil_d, Power On Hours...
<LaPrinj> Any ideas?
<DasEi> abhifx: no, it's more a windows specific problem
<d3c0n> donrnate i dont see any reason why it cant be done with 2 nics
<brjann> LaPrinj: since troubleshooting video can be such a pain, if it were my computer and I'd just installed ubuntu today, i would reinstall :)
<neil_d> sloopy: I didn't know they went to 3G yet.. the highest I have heard of is 2G
<srinath_man> DomRnate212: Yes, it's possible, but not recommended
<abhifx> DasEi, ok.. thx.
<sloopy> neil_d,  heh yeah common confusion point, i mean 3.0Gb/s
<zetheroo> anyone know what the mint IRC channel is?
<blakkheim> !mintsupport | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<neil_d> sloopy: ok.  POHs = 104.5 days here
<zetheroo> blakkheim: thanks
<clickme> what can i do about kernel updates and nvidia drivers not working after, is there a back app i can use>
<LaPrinj> However, would there be any way at all to get the video card working? Normally, I could use all the bells and whistles of Ubuntu with no problem with the driver installed for the card. Without it, a lot of features are unusable (ie. the cube to interchange between workspaces). Otherwise, should I go for another distro, like Debian?
<sloopy> neil_d, yeah definitly too many bad sectors for such a 'young' drive...
<DomRnate212> Oh ok, thanks...I didn't know if I'd be risking a network loop or a security hole (I imagine security could be an issue)
<LaPrinj> Even the wiggly window feature had static lines showing up when I moved them around, which I know should not be the case.
<Steil> how can i get network manager vpnc plugin to use a rootcert?
<clickme> sloopy is it a wester digital WD Caviar Green
<brjann> LaPrinj: did you try the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver?
<LaPrinj> Or would it be advisable to scrap, and go for the commercialites like Windwos and Macintosh (which are annoying).
<d3c0n> domrnate you can set your firewall on different nics and assign a zone to them
<sloopy> clickme, my 500G was a caviar, but dont think it was a green series...
<LaPrinj> Let me check.
<brjann> LaPrinj: that's the one which lists the X1650 in the ubuntu repositories
<sloopy> and damn, i just looked at my 1Tb drive and it has 4 reallocated sectors already and only has a POH's of 70 days...
<neil_d> sloopy: the other 3 drives all have no bad sectors.
<LaPrinj> Yes, both that and xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd-dbg are installed.
<clickme> uhmm
<clickme> still new at this :p
<neil_d> sloopy: oh my!
<dividebyzer0> Steil - I think this link may be what your looking for - in the comments http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-cisco-vpn-using-vpnc-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04.html
<DomRnate212> d3c0n:  Ok I'll look into setting up separate zones, thanks.
<neil_d> sloopy: I like the SpinRite from grc.com.
<brjann> LaPrinj: okay, research
<brjann> LaPrinj: sorry, i mean i'm researching ;)
<Arsin> Is there a command that will suspend after a certian time like how there is "sudo shutdown -h xxxxx
<sloopy> neil_d, my file server has two 500G, one 1TB, and a 80GB internal and a 650Gb on usb2
<LaPrinj> I find it strange. Since, when I go to the System>Preferences>Display panel, I have no way of getting a higher resolution than 800x600 and it shows my monitor as Unknown. Before using EnvyNG, it detected that it was an HP 19" monitor and allowed me to use the native 1024xsomethingIcan'tremember...
<Losha> DomRnate212: the biggest risk is that you'll get the firewalling configuration wrong somehow, or that someone will compromise your server. I'd think a $40 linksys box to handle the NAT/DHCP/Firewall portion would be cheap insurance..
<LaPrinj> Thank you, big time.
<brjann> LaPrinj: well it may have just broken down and decided to go with a failsafe which doesn't even bother to talk to the monitor
<LaPrinj> Would that mean the card is fried?
<eycel> hi
<neil_d> sloopy: mine has 4 x 1TB drives.
<brjann> LaPrinj: nono, merely that the system was confused and decided to go with a driver it knew would work but that offers no features.
<DomRnate212> Losha:  My experience with consumer boxes is that they normally don't handle larger networks of 15 or more people...of course that was several years ago
<arand> Arsin: possibly "sleep ## && suspend"
<d3c0n> domrnate what type of network are you trying to setup
<dividebyzer0> arsin: apmd – controls power management tasks
<dividebyzer0> apm – command line access to print current battery status or suspend power
<dividebyzer0> xapm – battery meter for X Window
<dividebyzer0> should probably be the apmd command I don't know the options off the top off my head though
<Jordan_U> neil_d, A drive that would benefit spinrite is probably on its last legs anyway.
<Flonnezilla> Hey, can someone tell me how to find out what version of a package is installed? I'm trying to help someone out and I am not really familiar with apt-get and such
<Jordan_U> Flonnezilla, apt-cache policy packagename
<LaPrinj> Damn. What are my options? The only one I found through research was to switch to Debian or an easy alternative with an older something that allows the original ATI drivers to work. The other one was to wait until ATI decided to get its corporate head out of its corporate ass and pay some attention to providing up-to-date support for Linux.
<DomRnate212> d3c0n:  One nic to Internet,  one nic to handle DHCP and NAT passthrough to switch on internal network, and an Apache server to reach both
<Flonnezilla> Jordan_U: thanks
<sloopy> neil_d, the 650 is backup, only stuff that cant be lost is 'mirrored' on it from the others...
<LaPrinj> I highly doubt that ATI would do that either.
<d3c0n> domrnate perhaps i should rephrase, is this a home or office network?
<dividebyzer0> LaPrinj: I wish ATI would do that...
<brjann> LaPrinj: the X1650 should work, it's got a driver and everything. :)
<LaPrinj> Haha.
<Jordan_U> Flonnezilla, You're welcome.
<DomRnate212> d3c0n:  Sorry, small office.
<brjann> LaPrinj: you can always try going through the xorg reconfiguration and trying to select the driver manually
<Losha> DomRnate212: it's true, the consumer boxes aren't sized for larger networks. There's a cost vs. security trade off though...
<LaPrinj> I really wish. Should I reinstall and then go for installing only select packages? And if so, which ones should I only reinstall.
<LaPrinj> Hmm, how would I do that?
<Steil> Hi guys, I'm having issues with network-manager-vpnc not wanting to connect to a vpn that requires a rootcert, any ideas?
<Maz3Mike> hey guys
<Maz3Mike> I just installed the server version of ubuntu
<brjann> LaPrinj: are you logged on to that machine now?
<Maz3Mike> However, I dont see the inittab..how do I access this?
<brjann> LaPrinj: as in, are you talking to us on that machine?
<LaPrinj> Yeah, for sure.
<sloopy> LaPrinj, does ddcprobe give any info?
<brjann> LaPrinj: bummer, as this procedure involves killing xorg and dropping to a virtual terminal ;)
<Losha> Maz3Mike: inittab is gone, I forget what replaced it. What are you trying to do?
<DomRnate212> Losha:  Yeah, it sounds like I'd be better off with 2 linux boxes or a commercial type of NAT/Router...
<DomRnate212> Losha:  just trying to conserve :-)
<LaPrinj> I'm not sure what that is. I just started on Linux today... Well, technically yesterday EST.
<d3c0n> domrnate I tend to agree with losha, when dealing with buisness security and what not such as financial files and what its not really the time to cheap out, its kinda like tires or brakes.  You might look into something like the cisco linksys rv082 or something similar they have dual wan if you want redundancy or you can load balance
<Maz3Mike> Losha: I want to go from runlevel 3 to 5..sooo it should be very simple
<LaPrinj> I'll do whatever it takes. I just want to give my parents a failsafe option while gratifying my graphical curiosities.
<sloopy> LaPrinj, it reads the DDC info from the monitor and displays it...
<Losha> DomRnate212: I would think the cost of a breakin far exceeds the cost of an additional box...
<LaPrinj> I'd assume not since the display preferences shows it as Unknown.
<brjann> LaPrinj: here's the procedure: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_fix_your_computers_graphics_with_dpkg-reconfigure
<sloopy> LaPrinj, try running it...
<cyberbluntz> htop
<d3c0n> Domrnate however like i did say before it is possible, and thats what the question was
<LaPrinj> Perhaps... Would remote desktop viewer help showing the problem?
<brjann> LaPrinj: so if you're going to attempt that I'd either print it out or have it up on another computer
<Losha> Maz3Mike: It should, but ubuntu has pretty much done away with runlevels and the result is a mess using 'upstart' or some such. Not one of their better ideas...
<natethegreat1419> Hello Everyone.
<MrPockets> so if i want to add another place to the PLACES menu,  ..how?
<natethegreat1419> Bookmark it Pockets
<brjann> MrPockets: via the Bookmarks menu in any file browser window
<DomRnate212> d3c0n and Losha :  Well I agree with that lol, I just was checking to see if it was a common setup or not, I'll probably go with a lower powered box for NAT/Firewall/DHCP and a larger one for Webserver/Fileshare
<clickme> yay got it working
<clickme> thnx
<LaPrinj> I have a laptop. I'll open this on that and go through it.
<DomRnate212> d3c0n and Losha:  Thank you for advice :-)
<LaPrinj> If I hit any roadblocks, I'll get right back here.
<LaPrinj> I really really appreciate your help brjann. Thanks so much.
<d3c0n> domrnate no problem, hope it helped you out a lil
<brjann> LaPrinj: no problem, hope it helps. when you pick your driver, try either radeon or radeonhd, and make sure to leave the defaults alone when the guide says to :)
<Losha> DomRnate212: I would feel safer with such a setup. The NAT/Firewall/DHCP doesn't actually need much juice just to ferry packets back and forth...
<cyberbluntz> whats the haldaemo
<brjann> cyberbluntz: the process that run the hardware abstraction layer
<clickme> i have a few problems
<LaPrinj> Absolutely.
<LaPrinj> Thank you again. I'll be saying that a lot more when this thing works again.
<LaPrinj> Take care!
<clickme> how can i restore Cairos-Dock Themes
<Flonnezilla> is there a way for someone running xubuntu 8.04 to install a package from the 9.10 repos?
<brjann> LaPrinj: heh, you too :)
<brjann> Flonnezilla: not a good way :)
<Flonnezilla> :{
<Flonnezilla> he needs a newer version of qt to compile an emulator
<brjann> Flonnezilla: the trouble is, all but the most trivial of applications will have wildly different dependencies, ... yeah, there's almost no way you could get 9.10's version of qt working on 8.04
<Flonnezilla> damn, that sucks
<brjann> Flonnezilla: is he sure he has to compile it himself?
<cyberbluntz> brjann may I send you a pm?
<Flonnezilla> that's what the compilation guide says to do
<brjann> cyberbluntz: sure
<Flonnezilla> hold on i have a link
<Flonnezilla> http://byuu.org/bsnes/compilation-guide
<brjann> Flonnezilla: no, i mean, maybe someone's already compiled a binary package for 8.04?
<Sa[i]nT> When i right-click my desktop and go to "Create Document", it just says "No Templates Installed". How then, would I install templates?
<Flonnezilla> oh
<Flonnezilla> I dunno
<Flonnezilla> how would I go about searching for that? is there a site for this kind of thing, or should I just go to google?
<Flonnezilla> also, I just have to say, this channel is a lot more helpful than any other linux-related channel I've ever used
<brjann> Flonnezilla: a little of both. lots of packages can be found at launchpad.net, but it can be hard to find stuff
<Sa[i]nT> getdeb
<nomad77>  Flonnezilla not guarranteed but maybe,course not official http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1210890&page=3
<clickme> Hello everyone
<Losha> Flonnezilla: also check http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/. Sometimes stuff is 'backported' to hardy....
<Flonnezilla> thanks
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<indus> hello all
<Ascavasaion> Hello indus
<brjann> Flonnezilla: i haven't found anything, but it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. hardy's kind of old, so links are starting to die off i think
<fridayblue> Hi,
<clickme> hello can anyone see me
<Ascavasaion> clickme: hehehehe
<kondo> hello all
<Flonnezilla> I'm thinking his best bet is to install an old version of bsnes from before it required qt 4.5.x
<Ascavasaion> clickme: Put your webcam on, then we can see you.
<fridayblue> hello all, How to connect Reliance Netconnect Broadband+ in ubuntu 9.10
<clickme> lolz
<indus> fridayblue, hi
<clickme> well i guess i will come back another days take care all
<indus> clickme, yes
<indus> fridayblue, right click on network icon
<fridayblue> Indus, hello
<brjann> Flonnezilla: may be the only bet :)
<fridayblue> okie
<indus> fridayblue, go to mobile broadband and select country india etc , very easy
<fridayblue> indus Go ahead
<indus> fridayblue, do you have username and password? if not then get it from the windows application
<fridayblue> okie,
<kondo> how can  open outlook window
<fridayblue> Indus: yes, I have I configured that.
<fridayblue> indus: where Could I watch the connection for log..
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<kifo> Hi, I'm trying out the Awesome window manager, and for some reason opera wont tile. any ideas on what is wrong?
<morphix> Ascavasaion: i use blueman instead, much better, too many problems with the default bluetooth applet
<kifo> Everything else tiles just fine, but opera wont tile/share
<indus> fridayblue, no idea
<Ascavasaion> morphix: Let me try it... I am desperate.
<fridayblue> indus: I am done with all the steps, but still an facing the issue..
<Coded1> ive been having problems since my last update (2 days ago i think) apps seem to just hang and even when i kill the process the actual kill gets hung up
<fridayblue> their is no visibility of getting connected
<indus> fridayblue, what issue
<fridayblue> indus: any clue to debug
<ga_sk8er> whats terminal command to become root
<ga_sk8er> i thought it was sudo
<dividebyzer0> sudo
<fridayblue> indus: ifconfig doesn't show any modem interface
<dividebyzer0> well not to permantly be root but for the session gives that command root priviliges I believe
<indus> fridayblue, it shows as a usb device basically
<brjann> dividebyzer0: sudo <command> runs command as root
<indus> fridayblue, did you configure it from network icon?
<ga_sk8er> ok i was typing whole thing wrong sudo apt-get install programname
<fridayblue> indus: yes I did
<kifo> Gah greedy opera, wmii is too buggy to use and awesome rocks but just the one issue makes it totally unusable, totally defeats the purpose of a tiling window manager if opera wont share
 * phantomgraph just checking something with my network settings .. please ignore..
<ga_sk8er> whats the command name for installing java. i tried "sudo apt-get install java"
<phantomgraph> Thanks all.. got the ping back from the server...
<knoppies> how secure is SSH? If I wanted to sync tomboy notes via SSH over the internet, and some of these notes contained passwords in them, should I be concerned?
<Tm_T> knoppies: no
<kifo> ga_sk8er: try hitting tab and looking at the list that shows up, hit tab after you type java i mean
<brjann> knoppies: ssh is very secure.
<dividebyzer0> ga_sk8er: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<ga_sk8er> ok kifo ill try it thanks
<knoppies> Tm_T, brjann, thanks.
<demonspork> I am trying to install server 9.10. This install does not have access to the internet. Is there any way I can skip the "Checking package server" step, because it keeps hanging on that step, it never gives up trying to get something it will never have
<kifo> I imagine this is something wrong with my computer or something, no one else seems to have any problems like this with awesome, I cant findany mention of it anywhere
<kifo> maybe i have to learn lua :(
<dividebyzer0> brjann: thank you for that though, I'm still new and I hope that by working to try to help others I'll get better with it myself as well
<kifo> Its like there isnt a tiling window manager that exists that doesnt have some horrible bizarre flaw or bug in it that makes it unusable
<indus> demonspork, try removing the network cable
<brjann> dividebyzer0: i don't even remember what i did, but you're welcome :) and teaching is the best way to learn anything
<LexFX> Hi all. i like UBUNTU,
<natethegreat1419> ME TOO
<DIPLOMAT|WARLORD> ?DCC SEND "diaper_jesus" 0 0 0
<demonspork> indus, the issue is that it is a network install, so that isn't an option
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<indus> demonspork, hm
<ga_sk8er> ty kifo & dividebyzero0 it works
<nomad77>   /msg ubottu exploit
<dividebyzer0> ga_sk8er no prob, to make sure you can always type "java -version" in the terminal to check
<{C}ronos> on my laptop firefox works but i cannot connect to any im client, not even irc
<bob75> can I make my laptop auto log in without password from suspend mode?
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying to remember a command line utility, similar to cut, that splits a line into an array, based on a delimiter.
<ga_sk8er> ok i used ubuntu before but its been a few months
<ga_sk8er> forgot some commands
<dividebyzer0> FoolishOwl: I may not know it but this might help you http://ss64.com/bash/
<dividebyzer0> its an a-z list of bash commands
<brjann> FoolishOwl: split, perhaps?
<FoolishOwl> brjann, split chops up files into smaller files, so that's not it.
 * brjann thinks
<demonspork> I am doing a network install of Ubuntu, but I have no internet access. I need help with either of the following: Disable the "Checking the Ubuntu archive mirror" step in the 9.10 server install.  The other option is how do I route the traffic through the box that is hosting the netboot. It has one interface attached to the internet. The other interface is running a DHCP and TFTP server and is serving the 9.10 server netboot. This inter
<demonspork> face is connected to the computer I am trying to install on
<arcwire> Hello, looking for some help getting sound working on 9.100
 * dividebyzer0 looks for a PDF for FoolishOwl
<kondo> I'm getting problem,I install office 2007 in ubuntu 9.10,can not open outlook window?
<dividebyzer0> cut?
<Sailor> Monona c0sm0s speedracer79 Sailor Whopper wisnut jeranen gamphani nikhil_ pshr_ dashua realcoolguy cyphaw syn-ack FoolishOwl kyle_ bazhang Maletor arcwire {C}ronos asdf` Hetor` vices2
<Sailor> Erikw daftykins GWild petsounds-eee ian45_ croppa cbx muteprint DarkSector knoppies Coded1 hughhalf paulproteus CosmicHippo demonspork thecliff dmbkiwi FelipeMcMont omeddragon hateball
<Sailor> gatekeep asqq fridayblue kondo cooper AmokPaule whit2spring Ascavasaion indus Dougdoug4_ wasauce funkycat90210 Quan-Time kaie` Zus SiaCo MrPockets kappaccino daya Stik Torrieri Inconis
<Sailor> jan247 Mowah MK-BB Zibi nomad77 frankS2 dinosaurvskitten ne1 orbframe dividebyzer0 FrozenFire toppy zetheroo magez eon01 jasonb kiss_kill m_anish katie11 DomRnate212 jaykay Sonota LLStarks
<Sailor> xeer devendra eto jochar meero neil_d aaron_liuj Kravl1n hbsmiley7 raj nin42 shazbotmcnasty lee__ effigy kthomas_vh KiLaHuRtZ Killeroid hardwalker goldegg diwant SandGorgon madhu JumboJellyfish
<FloodBot2> Sailor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sailor> cgkm q0_0p Rave1 bo255in syk haji laknath Zhenya Wanderer rungss NHLPA gip darolu eycel jm-test sq377 resno jean-claude GrumpyOldTree nikolam ipw2200user robb ripps Cavisty^gerber complexity
<Sailor> newbyx86 meepmoop Jon- opop feiyu fxhp maco2 aperson crixfer dvz- blueghost AllHailTheGeek basanta MorphyNOR kfizz Ox83 Greyhound_ mau_restor SauLus StrangeCharm rage young001 |dinya_|
<FoolishOwl> dividebyzer0, I'm looking through a couple of pdfs now.
<cooper> .
<AllHailTheGeek> ...
<zetheroo> Sailor: get stuffed!
<Whopper> Don't highlight me unless needed, thank you
<arcwire> lsusers
<AllHailTheGeek> Whopper, was a bot
<JumboJellyfish> sailor, you are a n00b
<Ascavasaion> morphix: It never worked... now nothing works.
<Elyse> Elyse Monona c0sm0s speedracer79 Whopper wisnut jeranen gamphani nikhil_ pshr_ dashua realcoolguy cyphaw syn-ack FoolishOwl kyle_ bazhang Maletor arcwire {C}ronos asdf` Hetor` vices2
<arcwire> lusers
<Elyse> Erikw daftykins GWild petsounds-eee ian45_ croppa cbx muteprint DarkSector knoppies Coded1 hughhalf paulproteus CosmicHippo demonspork thecliff dmbkiwi FelipeMcMont omeddragon hateball
<Whopper> AllHailTheGeek, oh ok
<Elyse> gatekeep asqq fridayblue kondo cooper AmokPaule whit2spring Ascavasaion indus Dougdoug4_ wasauce funkycat90210 Quan-Time kaie` Zus SiaCo MrPockets kappaccino daya Stik Torrieri Inconis
<syn-ack> wow, that was a waste of bandwidth
<FloodBot2> Elyse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elyse> jan247 Mowah MK-BB Zibi nomad77 frankS2 dinosaurvskitten ne1 orbframe dividebyzer0 FrozenFire toppy zetheroo magez eon01 jasonb kiss_kill m_anish katie11 DomRnate212 jaykay Sonota LLStarks
<cooper> .
<arand> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<orbframe> wheee
<kthomas_vh> yeah,  fun
<syn-ack> arcwire seems to be the botmaster
<dividebyzer0> FoolishOwl: what I did in the past with a HTML file was this "grep 'href=' index.html |cut -d'/' -f3"
<kthomas_vh> I *was* coding
<cyberbluntz> How can I put an Icon on my desktop, for example, putty
<dividebyzer0> this finds all the href= in the file, then the delimiter ends it at /
<dividebyzer0> not sure if that helps
<AllHailTheGeek> syn-ack, do you have proof?
<syn-ack> the luser command right before the listings
<AllHailTheGeek> oh
<AllHailTheGeek> Can't be.
<cyberbluntz> Ive tried right clicking it and adding to desktop also tried drag and drop it
<AllHailTheGeek> he said lusers before the bots joined.
<syn-ack> AllHailTheGeek: did he? I'm lag bursting
<ga_sk8er> now im having video issues
<Ascavasaion> Okay, Ubuntu has to do some SERIOUS work on Bluetooth... it is dreadful.
<demonspork> how do I add a route that allows other computers to connect to the internet through my other ethernet port. A bridge won't work because this computer is the dhcp server for this network, and that breaks when I make a bridge to the internet
<ga_sk8er> how can i make it detect my monitor so i can shrink my screen size?
<c0sm0s> hey, i'm having trouble connecting to a WPA wifi network that i have the password for. From my chair I can connect using my Android mobile, but Karmic can't seem to acknowledge the p/w. There is also an open network that I am currently using, and I can connect with no problem. Any ideas?
<AllHailTheGeek> actually, as the lsusers is one sec from the bot joining, I could be the one lagging.
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: Honestly I felt the 9.10 release was a step back in many ways -- not just bluetooth
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: I have been trying for over  amonth now to get bluetooth working... and the Gnome stuff sucks.
<ga_sk8er> how can i make it detect my monitor so i can shrink my screen size?
<dividebyzer0> I don't use bluetooth specifically but do you know of potentially a KDE based bluetooth tool that may work? you could always install KDE on top if need be
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: It neither detects my cellphone via the bluetooth dongle, and my phone detects the computer but cannot connect.
<Mckile> Mckile SEANKuo meatbun croppa Enissay kondo_ ga_sk8er nikhil_ katie11 arcwire DaemonFC MinorityNZ CosmicB pshr_ tomatoes7 Monona c0sm0s speedracer79 Whopper jeranen gamphani dashua realcoolguy
<Mckile> cyphaw syn-ack FoolishOwl kyle_ bazhang Maletor {C}ronos asdf` Hetor` vices2 Erikw daftykins GWild petsounds-eee ian45_ cbx muteprint DarkSector knoppies Coded1 hughhalf paulproteus demonspork
<Mckile> thecliff dmbkiwi FelipeMcMont omeddragon hateball gatekeep asqq fridayblue kondo cooper AmokPaule whit2spring Ascavasaion indus Dougdoug4_ funkycat90210 Quan-Time kaie` Zus MrPockets
<Mckile> kappaccino daya Stik Torrieri Inconis jan247 Mowah MK-BB nomad77 frankS2 dinosaurvskitten ne1 orbframe dividebyzer0 FrozenFire toppy zetheroo magez eon01 jasonb m_anish DomRnate212 jaykay
<FloodBot2> Mckile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaie`> why is this happening?
<zetheroo> damn it
<DarkSector> man what the hell is happennig
<Whopper> It is happening in freenode, linux, and multiple support channels
<DarkSector> is this like a rouge bot spree ?
<DaemonFC> kaie`, cause someone is being an idiot and trying to boot people
<nomad77> get a staffer to k-line that guy
<Whopper> it is knocking me off line because I have a netgear router..
<DarkSector> bazhang: are they bots ?
<thecliff> ?
<ga_sk8er> why is someone just going through typing usernames?
<DaemonFC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<MinorityNZ> Yeah, they're bots. Happens in other channels as well.
<Myrtti> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Whopper> DarkSector, some are bots, some are people...mostly bots however
<arcwire> Does 9.10 support AD1884 - Previous versions, my sound was working fine.
<Zus> are any of these people really need something or just spam?
<arcwire> Totally confused here...
<DaemonFC> Zus, Crude attack, not even script kiddie grade
<petsounds-eee> ga_sk8er, what's your video card?
<DaemonFC> it's jsut a crapflood of malformed DCC requests
<Ascavasaion> I find it hard that not one person on this planet knows how to fix bluetooth in Ubuntu.  Frightening!
<Myrtti> move on people, their goal is to raise attention, and discussing it makes them succeed and try again
<Zus> DaemonFC,   thanks...
<StrangeCharm> Ascavasaion, 'fix' implies that it might once have been working
<arcwire> when I do aplay -vv text.wav..it plays it but no sound on front..just the headphones
<kondo_> I'm getting problem,I install office 2007 in ubuntu 9.10,cannot open the Outlook window
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: have you looked into a Bluetooth manager like Blueman -- not sure if this would help solve the issue or not
<Ascavasaion> StrangeCharm: It was.  but when I tried to connect with 'pon' it screwed up.  pon now works, but through gnome everything is broken.
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: I installed blueman... same problem.  Except that blueman cannot be found anywhere.
<aaron_liuj> I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,bu i cannot to update git
<arcwire> I have tried "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad,basic,mobile,laptop." nothing works...
<aaron_liuj> I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,but i cannot to update git
<c0sm0s> oh wow, yeah, I'm a person, and I came here for some assistance. any humans that can help with wifi issues?
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: hm, sorry to heard that... let me see if there is anything I may be able to find and suggest
<aaron_liuj> I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,bu i cannot to update git,how to do his
<aaron_liuj> I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,bu i cannot to update git,how to do this
<arcwire> I think I am moving back a version...
<c0sm0s> I am using Karmic and i have never been able to sucessfully login to any encrypted wifi network
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: I wish you would.
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: Uninstalling all 'blue' entries in Synaptic and reinstalling them made no difference either.
<kondo_> I'm getting problem,I install office 2007 in ubuntu 9.10,cannot open the Outlook window
<arcwire> Is there anything on Karmic...that should really make me troubleshoot this issue...
<aaron_liuj> I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,bu i cannot to update git,how to do this ,when i apt-get install git ,but it tell me it newer one already,but gclient needs a git 1.6.6 version,
<arcwire> lusers
<arcwire> lusers
<cyberbluntz> How do I change what my MAC adress says it is in linux?
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: are you using wireless or hardwired internet connection?
<kondo_> Dividebyzer0:I'm getting problem,I install office 2007 in ubuntu 9.10,cannot open the Outlook window
<aaron_liuj>  I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,git version is 1.6.0.4 but i cannot to update it,how to do this ,when i apt-get install git ,but it tell me it's a newer one already ,but gclient needs a git 1.6.6 version
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: You mean to chat here?  Or when I use bluetooth?
<pollo_> ao
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: on the machine that you use bluetooth with [when your using it]
<aaron_liuj> would u pls help me
<motaka2> hello from today i recieve i cant mount any external devices like my memory stick or windows drive, what do u think the problem is?
<ZykoticK9> kondo, this might explain it http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7533
<aaron_liuj>  I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,git version is 1.6.0.4 but i cannot to update it,how to do this ,when i apt-get install git ,but it tell me it's a newer one already ,but gclient needs a git 1.6.6 version
<Ascavasaion> Well, I am chatting through ADSL fixed line right now.  but I like to chat through cellphone dialup via bluetooth dongle when I am not near a wired point.
<aaron_liuj>  I use the ubuntu 9.04 ,git version is 1.6.0.4 but i cannot to update it,how to do this ,when i apt-get install git ,but it tell me it's a newer one already ,but gclient needs a git 1.6.6 version
<Myrtti> !patience | aaron_liuj
<ubottu> aaron_liuj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cyberbluntz> can you change what your MAC says it is in ubuntu?
<syk> aaron_liuj, stop spaming please
<arcwire> I am sorry...how should I properly solicit help...?
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: hm, ok. I read a few places that individuals were needing specific wireless card drivers [when connecting via wi-fi] for the bluetooth to also work
<dividebyzer0> kondo_ what version of wine do you have?
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: This is a bluetooth problem.  It worked.  Now it does not.  Bluetooth-applet no longer detects cellphone.
<ZykoticK9> cyberbluntz, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<aaron_liuj> would u pls help me
<Whopper> Will ubuntu work good on a 512MB RAM 1ghz 40gb HD pc from 2002?
<blakkheim> !u | aaron_liuj
<ubottu> aaron_liuj: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<indus> Whopper, works fine
<thinkfast> hey all
<Ascavasaion> I need a way of deleting all races of bluetooth and its settings and then reinstalling it.  sudo aptitude reinstall does not work.
<federico> @ whopper yeah it shoulds work
<blakkheim> Whopper: ubuntu minimal iso will be ok, i wouldn't install the default, bloated desktop iso on it though
<federico> also the normale iso ;)
<Whopper> Okay, thank you gents
<indus> aaron_liuj, what is gclient
<brjann> Ascavasaion: how about sudo aptitude purge --purge-unused <packages>
<thinkfast> just wondering if i could get some help renaming a bunch of images in a directory, some have .jpg.jpg and some are .JPG - i want them all to be just .jpg
<indus> Whopper, but it will be a little sluggish
<Whopper> I'll install it with xfce or something...or try wait till this new Lubuntu thing comes out
<Ascavasaion> brjann: let me try... I am desperate
<arcwire> does that help
<syk> Whopper, simply choose xubuntu then? it comes with xfce ;)
<federico> if u wait for the new ubuntu the version with lxde will be avaiable
<blakkheim> xubuntu is still bloated :/
<Whopper> indus, that I can deal with, I can't expect crystal clear performance ;)
<aaron_liuj> for compile google chrome
<brjann> arcwire: what sound card did you have again?
<federico> xubuntu has a lot of gnome dependencies
<Whopper> Even on Damn Small Linux it is a tad sluggish, so I figure I'll have a proper OS
<cyberbluntz> Cmon guys . . I know some knows how to change the given MAC
<indus> Whopper, but it should work reasonably well
<arcwire> clear
 * thinkfast looks around
<thinkfast> can anyone help me out?
<Whopper> Okies :)
<arcwire> Anyone had to fix asound issues...
<zubin71> hi, i just came across the term "upstream" ; im writing a blog post on introdunction to open source contribution... id like some help explaining that term. is there some community documentation i could refer people to?
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion
<dividebyzer0> # apt-get --purge remove bluez-utils bluez-gnome
<Myrtti> aaron_liuj: but... you can install it from their site?
<raj> steveCan someone tell me if my POST is newb friendly? for new users? I sit on how to get the sound to work on ubuntu without crackling/popping along with how to fix muted laptops/ here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8903129#post8903129
<cyberbluntz> nvm I found it
<syk> cyberbluntz, ifconfig ath0 down ifconfig hw ether 0:1:2:3:4:5
<syk> ifconfig ath0 up
<federico> thinkfast, what do u need
<raj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8903129#post8903129Can someone tell me if my POST is newb friendly? for new users? I sit on how to get the sound to work on ubuntu without crackling/popping along with how to fix muted laptops/ here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8903129#post8903129
<Ascavasaion> brjann: Nope... never worked... sigh... Ubuntu is flawed.
<syk> ath0 = your wlan device
<thinkfast> just wondering if i could get some help renaming a bunch of images in a directory, some have .jpg.jpg and some are .JPG - i want them all to be just .jpg
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0
<thinkfast> ^^
<dividebyzer0> yes Ascavasaion?
<federico> isn't it the same thing?
<raj> Can someone tell me if my POST is newb friendly? for new users? its on how to get the sound to work on ubuntu without crackling/popping along with how to fix muted laptops/ here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8903129#post8903129
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: I am trying that now'
<brjann> Ascavasaion: boo. sorry :(
<blakkheim> !repeat | raj, thinkfast
<ubottu> raj, thinkfast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: that's one that you should be able to run after disabling bluetooth
<thinkfast> federico asked me what i needed again
<thinkfast> ie. image.jpg.jpg image.JPG i want to rename them all to image.jpg
<kondo_> dividebyzore: i'M using wine 1.1.14
<Whopper> basically renaming an all caps JPG to a lowercase jpg
<syk> raj, tell them how to start the terminal ;)
<federico> but do they have a specific name this images or just image (1) image (2)...
<thinkfast> and all .jpg.jpg to just .jpg
<brjann> thinkfast: you can use the rename utility, like so: rename 's/.JPG/.jpg/' * && rename 's/.jpg.jpg/.jpg/' *
<brjann> probably a more elegant way to do it, but eh
<dividebyzer0> kondo_ I believe you need wine 1.1.32 as seen here http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/microsoft/office-2007-in-ubuntu-910-with-wine-1132.html
<Whopper> Ah, I gotcha
<rinaldo> heloo
<thinkfast> ok great ill give that a go, thanks brjann
<federico> brjann is apparently better than me in this topic ;)
<brjann> thinkfast: no problem :)
<brjann> federico: nah, just been thinking about it longer ;)
<federico> :P
<raj> syk: lol :)
<brjann> brjann: i mean it! he asked a few minutes before you asked him what he needed, i've been thinking about it ever since
<rinaldo> hhmm
<rinaldo> heloo
<rinaldo> anybody home..??
<brjann> !hi | rinaldo
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: have you also tried uninstalling bluetooth through the synaptic package manager?
<ubottu> rinaldo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cyberbluntz> auto lo iface lo inet loopback, does this seem right?
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: Yep.
<Zus> will i be abled to open 2 diferent email adresses with evolution?
<brjann> Ascavasaion: oh, wait. bluetooth config stuff is likely stored on a per-user basis, so the purge/reinstall methods wouldn't touch them anyway. you need to seek out and destroy the config stuff in your home directory
<rinaldo> please help me! I have a problem!!!
<knoppies> !ask | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root__> what's wrong
<Ascavasaion> brjann: sigh
<cyberbluntz> here the line toadd hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<brjann> Ascavasaion: i have no idea what directories might be involved, but you might get a few clues from:   find ~/ -iname '*blue' -type d
<rinaldo> can anybody help me?
<brjann> Ascavasaion: whoops, add another star after blue
<knoppies> rinaldo, idk, I have no idea what your problem is.
<thinkfast> that worked like a charm, thanks again brjann
<brjann> thinkfast: no problem :)
<brjann> Ascavasaion: find ~/ -iname '*blue*' -type d
<Ascavasaion> I am doing a sudo apt-get --purge remove bluez bluetooth libbluetooth3 bluez-gstreamer bluez-compat
<ga_sk8er> issues with screen resolution. i think i need to install monitor driver
<dividebyzer0> ga_sk8er: what graphics card?
<cyberbluntz> is lo default generic?
<aaron_liuj>  i can install git
<ga_sk8er> smallest video size i can do is 600x480
<brjann> cyberbluntz: lo is the loopback adapter
<knoppies> ga_sk8er, you mean video card driver?
<ga_sk8er> i installed the video card driver but it wont let me make my stuff smaller
<knoppies> ga_sk8er, things seem 'smaller' when your resolution gets bigger.
<ga_sk8er> right
<rinaldo> I have dell inspiron 1440 with Windows XP SP2. I install ubuntu inside windows. But, if i forgot to restart my computer after using ubuntu, my ubuntu can't used tommorow!!!
<dividebyzer0> ga_sk8er, what resolution are you looking to achieve
<rinaldo> please help me!!
<cyberbluntz> can I rightly change it to eth0 and the inet dhcp?
<ga_sk8er> bot i can only do 320x 240or 640x 480
<ga_sk8er> *but
<brjann> cyberbluntz: no. the loopback adapter is a virtual device that's built into the kernel
<cyberbluntz> omy
<Ascavasaion> Nope, still not working... bluetooth is badly supported in Ubuntu
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: Configuration information is located in the /etc/bluetooth directory, along with the /etc/pcmcia directory for notebooks. The HCI information is saved in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf, and RFCOMM configuration information is in /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf. The Bluetooth service script, /etc/rc.d/init.d/bluetooth, is used to start and stop Bluetooth services. This script will start up the Bluetooth daemon for HCI devices, hcid, and run any dete
<Ascavasaion> thanks dividebyzer0
<ga_sk8er> i can only do 320x240 or 640x480
<meowbuntu> hi i am looking for a application called opensong. i have installed it from the site but cant get it to work on ubuntu9.10/ i know it comes packaged with ubuntuce so i should be able to get it.
<rinaldo> can anybody help me?
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion: no problem, trying to see what I can do http://computingtech.blogspot.com/2009/01/using-bluetooth-in-ubuntu.html
<ga_sk8er> if i could get monitor driver i thgink i can make it work
<Kartagis> Guest02344, is a spammer
<meowbuntu> ga_sk8er, what monitor
<ga_sk8er> hp pavilion vx74
<SandGorgon> is mrxvt being developed anymore - it does not have unicode support, but I dont like rxvt-unicode (slower than mrxvt, tab support via perl plugin is very basic )
<Himari> hi, if I put an incorrect script in /etc/init.d and make it start at boot, then the script fails and server is unable to prompt for a login - which means I cannot even login, how can I disable the service and login to the server?
<meowbuntu> ga_sounds like graphicks card more to me
<meowbuntu> ^ ga_sk8er
<ga_sk8er> @#$%
<meowbuntu> !intell | ga_sk8er
<meowbuntu> ga_sk8er, what
<meowbuntu> !intel | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ga_sk8er> its nvidia
<ga_sk8er> nvidia video card which i installed driver for
<ga_sk8er> monitor is hp pavilion vx74
<cyberbluntz> test
<raj> FOR anyone that is having trouble with sound on HDA cards try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8903129#post8903129
<meowbuntu> ga_
<pierce1> so is the apt-url installed from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ supposed to work?
<meowbuntu> ga_sk8er, google ubuntu9.10 (g'card moddle)
<meowbuntu> cyberbluntz, test failed
<pierce> looks like adobe-flashplugin isn't in the partner repo, even though it looks like it should be
<cyberbluntz> how do i see my MAC and the rest of the network info
<meowbuntu> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<pierce> cyberbluntz: ifconfig -a
<meowbuntu> hi i am looking for a application called opensong. i have installed it from the site but cant get it to work on ubuntu9.10/ i know it comes packaged with ubuntuce so i should be able to get it.
<ga_sk8er> meowbuntu what u mena. i got graphic card driver installed. i think i need monitor driver
<raj> For anyone with SOUND problems on an HDA card / laptop try this solution that i posted just now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8903129#post8903129
<petsounds-eee> oops :D
<meowbuntu> ga_sk8er, then google away and ask others here. #ubuntu is great.
<ga_sk8er> how do i get the driver for the monitor...not video card, but monitor
<Ascavasaion> It is official... this cannot be fixed by any skills in me, or anyone on any howto site on the web.
<nighttrain> exit
<Ascavasaion> dividebyzer0: thanks for trying buddy.
<brjann> meowbuntu: opensong doesn't appear to be in the ubuntu repositories, but they've released a .deb which you should be able to install using gdebi. it's here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/opensong/files/OpenSong/
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason my laptop keeps completely locking(like I will have to hold down the power button) every once in a while. I have since been monitoring my cpu usage and the temperatures of things and nothing seems to be out of the ordinary. I also did a memory test and it id the first pass without any problems. I have checked the logs at the time when the problem happened and there were not any errors or anything. Do
<fuzzybunny> es anyone know of any other things I could do to try to isolate down this problem?
<neriko> Hi. Not sure if I'm in the right area. Just had a firefox upgrade to 3.5.8 and now none of my java pages work.
<meowbuntu> brjann, it comes packaged with ubuntu ce.  also i tryed the latest download it installed but its not in the menu adn i cant seem to run it
<clrg> fuzzybunny: Maybe not your entire system freezes, just the graphics driver. By saying you checked the logs, you mean /var/log/messages or dmesg | tail or so?
<meowbuntu> brjann, can you find a ppa for it then
<fuzzybunny> oh and sorry guys I was playing MAME when it froze
<clrg> neriko: Maybe ask #firefox
<Neriko> Thanks, clrg
<dividebyzer0> Ascavasaion sorry couldn't be of more help!
<Ascavasaion> I think Microsoft is behind Linux... it is there way to get people to move back to Windows.  You try Linux, realise that it is never going to work properly and then you move back to Windows live happily every after.
<ZykoticK9> !ot > Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion, please see my private message
<brjann> meowbuntu: i'm not seeing any launchpad ppas for opensong
<meowbuntu> Ascavasaion, so what you really mean is that windows is better than any linux os
<clrg> Please discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dividebyzer0> i think it's more that it depends on the needs of the users in question
<meowbuntu> brjann, can you find the verson packaged with ubuntuce then
<fuzzybunny> clrg, yeah the entire system locks I can't even get to the other terminals by pressing CTRL
<Ascavasaion> meowbuntu: In the fact that it works... yes. :(  I really liked Ubuntu.
<rinaldo> heloo
<Ascavasaion> ZykoticK9: hehehehehehehe
<meowbuntu> clrg, who discus what in oftopic
<rinaldo> anybody indonesian?
<rinaldo> anybody?
<Ascavasaion> meowbuntu: They want me to rant and rave in that other channel.
<fuzzybunny> clrg, yeah the entire system locks I can't even get to the other terminals by pressing CTRL+ALT+f1 and I checked the messages log at the time that the problem happend and there weren't any errors or anything
<petsounds-eee> rinaldo, me
<meowbuntu> Ascavasaion, then go there
<Ascavasaion> meowbuntu: Naaaah, you guys need to hear it.,
<Fiction> Hello, can anyone help a noob get his sound to work, it was working, very baddly with glitching, then i installed flash and it no longer works,
<fuzzybunny> !ot > fuzzybunny
<ubottu> fuzzybunny, please see my private message
<meowbuntu> Ascavasaion, no they dont
<meowbuntu> this is a ubuntu help chanel
<Ascavasaion> meowbuntu: Shush little on.
<meowbuntu> !topic | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<brjann> meowbuntu: i have no idea where ubuntuce's repository lives :)
<meowbuntu> brjann, yea i am trying to find it
<rinaldo> can anybody help me?
<e3a23> hello
<brjann> meowbuntu: does Alt-F2 and then typing    opensong   into the box and clicking run not do anything at all?
<e3a23> hello
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<meowbuntu> brjann, i already tryed that in terminal so that wont work no
<ax> i'm running 9.10, i have a thinkpad x32 and a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY, my video performance [especially flash in my web browser] is significantly worse than it was with earlier versions of ubuntu.
<e3a23> my ubuntu is no working
<ax> someone earlier told me to try the open source drivers in 9.10, and this is what i'm using
<petsounds-eee> !id | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<alankila> ax: perhaps fault of compiz (Appearance / Effects). Try disabling it?
<ax> alankila: i have 'no effects'
<ax> set
<alankila> ok.
<alankila> no idea then.
<rinaldo> i have dell inspiron 1440 with Windows XP Home. I install ubuntu 9.10 inside windows. if i forgot to restart my computer to windows, i cant start my ubuntu again! please help me!!!
<e3a23> po
<rinaldo> hey petsounds-eee!!!
<brjann> meowbuntu: hm. sorry, i'm out of ideas; i don't know why the .deb from sourceforge wouldn't work, if all the dependencies were satisfied. unless the .deb itself was broken
<ga_sk8er> im trying to delete a driver but i dont have permission for it. how do i get into root
<e3a23> rinaldo how are u
<DJ_HaMsTa> how do i know what kind of groups are in my OS ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> this is ubuntu 9.10
<meowbuntu> alt+f2 opensong run has the app icon but i get this http://imagebin.ca/view/7q_bT3B.html
<meowbuntu> ^ brjann
<brjann> meowbuntu: oh, interesting
<brjann> meowbuntu: open up your terminal and type    mkdir opensong
<Fiction> So can anyone try to help me with me getting no sound in ubuntu x86 ive treyed 6 quides and no ones been able to help for 4 days now....
<petsounds-eee> rinaldo, join ke #ubuntu-id nanti saya bantu pake bahasa indonesia :)
<brjann> meowbuntu: then try running it again
<e3a23> ubuntu me cross over not istaall
<cyberbluntz> wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC what would this be?
<Enf`> Hey guys, if I wanted to build a package and install it in say /opt/somepackage, how do I go around it?
<Enf`> I mean, I've tried setting prefix or even ./configure --prefix but it seems like I'm always getting Permission denied each time I run pbuilder
<ga_sk8er> Fiction. did u just install ubuntu?
<Enf`> anything I left out?
<e3a23> hello
<Fiction> yeah
<Fiction> ive updated everything though
<ga_sk8er> at top on the bar is an icon for the sound
<ga_sk8er> click on it & move the sound up
<e3a23> hello
<meowbuntu> brjann, it ran opensong file browser i dont think that is right
<Fiction> allready been done
<ga_sk8er> oh. idk then
<Fiction> i think its becasue its loading 2 drivers from the motherboard.  on board sound
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<Fiction> i just have no clue how do remove or anything
<Ghost1227> i'm trying to write a daemon for debian/ubuntu, but i don't understand the # Required-Start: and # Required-Stop: lines in the skeleton file... can anyone give me a few tips?
<brjann> meowbuntu: ah, heh. yeah, it's confused. try    /usr/bin/opensong   instead
<robertsaron> I am trying to set up my own IRC server, for me and some friends, and cannot find the the ircd.conf file, anyone know where that is located?
<Ghost1227> nvm
<Ghost1227> got it
<meowbuntu> brjann, run /usr/bin/opensong
<meowbuntu> ????
<brjann> meowbuntu: yes
<meowbuntu> how
<dsnyders> Has anyone gotten kpovmodeler to work in 9.04?
<brjann> meowbuntu: Alt-F2 and type    /usr/bin/opensong    and then click run
<Jon-> I am looking for a Windows7 like feature in ubuntu: Hit a key combination to let X-numbered item in taskbar open [ie, key + 1 = open first listed item in taskbar]. Please tell me there is a way to do this?
<meowbuntu> brjann, again it gives icon but its not there
<brjann> meowbuntu: (at least, i'm assuming that's where it would have installed to.)
<brjann> meowbuntu: what do you mean, it gives an icon?
<meowbuntu> brjann, you have not used alt-f2 ???? it hives the assosicated icon in the icon box.
<meowbuntu> hives = gives
<cyberbluntz> auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; hwaddress ether 01:22:33:44:33:22 ? or does the ether need to be loop?
<brjann> meowbuntu: ah, i know what you mean now, sorry
<brjann> meowbuntu: okay, back to the terminal, and you can     rmdir opensong    too, we don't need that any more
<meowbuntu> its there but broken shall i try a reinstall
<Jon-> I am looking for a Windows7 like feature in ubuntu: Hit a key combination to let X-numbered item in taskbar open [ie, key + 1 = open first listed item in taskbar]. Please tell me there is a way to do this?
<brjann> meowbuntu: sure, couldn't hurt :)
<meowbuntu> brjann, i can always run opensong in wine but dont see the point if there is a .deb available
<alvarez> salut
<brjann> meowbuntu: i understand, and agree
<cyberbluntz> !qc
<brjann> meowbuntu: do you have the same .deb that was on the sourceforge page i linked to earlier?
<Ascavasaion> My bluetooth-applet has gone haywire.  It does not allow me to browse/detect USB devices.  It suddenly started detecting two USB bluetooth dongles when there is definitely only one bluetooth device in the computer.  I can pon scriptfilename and the latop connects to the USB bluetooth dongle and cellphone and works perfectly.  PLEASE can someone help me sort out this stupid bluetooth applet nonsense.?
<chd> how do I open wireshark as root?
<chd> its not picking up my connections
<robertsaron> i followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer for setting up an IRC server, but there is no ircd.conf file on my system. any ideas?
<meowbuntu> brjann, i went to the opensong page and found a ubuntu .deb installer. i used that
<Kartagis> help please. my usb hdd is not recognized at all. here are the outputs: http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/D2zhL6F7
<brjann> meowbuntu: yes, but which version? they had two listed
<meowbuntu> ^ i assume thats where you got it
<rww> chd: gksudo wireshark, I think
<AndyS2> chd: don't you want to start dumpcap as root and wireshark as user?
<meowbuntu> brjann, oh i used 1.5 adn it installed 1.6 i think
<brjann> meowbuntu: okay, that's the same one i've got, then
<meowbuntu> brjann, and it works for you
<brjann> meowbuntu: seems to
<meowbuntu> its a program for displaying songwords on a projector and more
<Jon-> HELP! I just ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa"  and now my apt-get update freezes. I can't find anything new in /etc/apt/sources.list  please help me remove this entry!
<brjann> meowbuntu: right, looks like it's working
<Jon-> I was instructed to run this ^^ from dockbarx page http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604   someone PLEASE help this is an emergency and it's very late at night.
<lanks> does anyone know the command to use grub in ubuntu 9.10 live cd?
<chd> AndyS2, whats dumpcap?
<frankS2> lanks: its grub
<Jon-> HELP! I just ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa"  and now my apt-get update freezes. I can't find anything new in /etc/apt/sources.list  please help me remove this entry!
<arand> Jon-: Calm down.
<AndyS2> chd: it's a little program made by the wireshark people so you don't have to start wireshark as root :)
<brjann> meowbuntu: do you still have the .deb downloaded? if not, download it again please?
<lanks> its says the program grub is not currently installed
<meowbuntu> i have it
<meowbuntu> i reinstalled with same error
<AndyS2> chd: you only have to run the network dumping utility dumpcap as root, make the dump readable and open it as a user in wireshark
<meowbuntu> ^ brjann
<arand> Jon-: what is the error of apt-get update?
<Jon-> arand: I have a midterm tomorrow I need rest and I need apt-get update to be working for tomorrow too. This is a bit of an emergency for me. I can't find anything new in /etc/apt/sources.list how the hell do I remove this new entry?
<brjann> meowbuntu: does the installation process give an error?
<brjann> meowbuntu: or is it just running it?
<meowbuntu> no
<arand> Jon-: PPAs gets added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<meowbuntu> it runs it
<sYskk> ive installed ubuntu on VirtualBox and cant recall my password. whenever I boot, it loads with my username and doesnt prompt me for a password... is there any way to reset my pass?
<meowbuntu> brjann,  ^
<brjann> meowbuntu: i'm sorry, maybe i wasn't clear. does the installation processing finish successfully?
<meowbuntu> brjann, you where adn i said it runs it
<brjann> meowbuntu: hehe, that's what I'm unclear about :) what runs what?
<Jon-> arand: I did an rm of the 404ing headers, but now apt-get update still freezes on 99 percent saying "waiting for headers"
<lanks> hmm i had two partitions one had ubuntu 9.10 desktop and I just install windows on the other, now when I boot it just boots windows any ideas as to how I can repair the grub boot?
<Jon-> [bunch of lines stripped]
<sYskk> is it possible that root still has the default password... ive tried all my usual passes and they wont work
<Haffe> lanks: You need to reinstall grub.
<meowbuntu> brjann, the install runs as it is supposed to with no errors comming up and everthing seems fine. it works as all other apps i have installed. fine
<Haffe> Google after 'restoring grub after windows install'
<brjann> sYskk: root doesn't have a password
<brjann> meowbuntu: okay, good
<meowbuntu> brjann, root has a password its the user login password
<Jon-> arand: It's very late here and I need this done, please a moment of your time. Freezing, 99 percent, no noticeable error messages, waiting for headers.
<ZykoticK9> sYskk, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ardchoille> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brjann> meowbuntu: no, root's password is actually empty, so that root logins always fail.
<brjann> meowbuntu: yeah, what ubottu said. :)
<Jon-> arand: I did a rm badpackagestart* from /etc/apt/sources.d/ and now it still is freezing at 99%
<brjann> meowbuntu: anyway! still have that terminal open?
<cyberbluntz> Woot! got it set to random mac
<meowbuntu> now i am getting sick of this opensong failing i'm going to use the less than perfect wine install soon
<arand> Jon-: Jon- hmm, that is actually happening here as well (freeze on headers) what server are you using for updates?
<sYskk> <ubottu: i know but i cant even recall my own password... the weird thing is that im not prompted for any password at boot
<meowbuntu> yes i do brjann
<Jon-> arand: waterloo
<brjann> meowbuntu: try       /opt/OpenSong/opensong
<Jon-> arand:http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/
<arand> Jon-: but from what I can tell maybe getdeb is the problematic one..
<Jon-> arand: meaning?
<arand> Jon-: I'm on the normal gb.archive server so that shouldn't be it then...
<Kartagis> help please. my usb hdd is not recognized at all. here are the outputs: http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/D2zhL6F7
<arand> Jon-: DO you have the getdeb repo added?
<sYskk> ok ill try recovery mode
<Jon-> arand: Not that I know of
<meowbuntu> brjann, just for you info can i pm you something
<brjann> sYskk: have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<brjann> meowbuntu: sure thing
<arand> Jon-: Hmm, for me removing the getdeb (playdeb) repo solved it.
<roszak> Hello all.  I just installed karmic and cannot get it to recognize the external monitor I have hooked up to my vga port on my hp dv7 laptop.  Any ideas on how I can get it to recognize the monitor?  Other computers recognize the dell monitor, so I know the device functions.
<arand> Jon-: So if you do not have getdeb, the symptoms are still that of a server not connecting, so try changing server in admin menu>software sources
<ogvon> hi
<brjann> meowbuntu: any luck running       /opt/OpenSong/opensong       from the command line?
<niko233> yu
<meowbuntu> hold on its taking a while on my slow computer
<brjann> meowbuntu: hehe, no problem
<apoc90> can someone help me with LM-SENSORS? it keeps telling me "no sensors detected" when i run sensors-detect
<sYskk> worked:D
<brjann> sYskk: great :)
<rinaldo> helloo
<rinaldo> anybody indonesian?
<meowbuntu> brjann, it seems to be setting it up for the first time
<Jon-> arand: My full repos are on pastebin http://pastebin.com/fjQkvJqZ
<indus> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<brjann> meowbuntu: fantastic. we can set you up a menu item so you don't have to run it from the command line
<indus> !id | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: please see above
<claws> what d o i need to search for to be able to get the "mac" like 3d menu goin on  :)
<meowbuntu> yea i know the basics
<rinaldo> what, ubottu?
<brjann> meowbuntu: okay! it looks like the icon is /opt/OpenSong/opensong.xpm
<Guest93969> what do you guys think about Tor
<Jon-> Guest93969: What do you mean? I use it from time to time.
<meowbuntu> now where to put it under other, or graphics or sound & video
 * rinaldo slaps pts_ around a bit with a large trout
<brjann> claws: i'm not sure it has all of what you're looking for, but the default ubuntu window manager, compiz, has a number of bells and whistles you can turn on
<brjann> !compiz | claws
<ubottu> claws: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Colloguy> 5/join bash
<Colloguy> oops
<arand> Jon-: Seems to be nothing wrong with the waterloo server what other repos do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ?
<Jon-> arand: That was a full copy of vims output, which is just a system ls. That's everything.
<rinaldo> hey ubottu! there are no answer in #ubuntu-id!
<brjann> !cube | claws this too
<ubottu> claws this too: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<Jon-> arand: It seems to stop at 99% of my last package, regardless of what it is [I uncommented tor as it was the last one and now it's stopping at the one before that]
<Jon-> arand: commented*
<arand> Jon-: oops sorry didn't see the last entries, ok, go into software sources, other software, and disable all the additional repos and re-enable one by one.
<pinuccio5169> ciao a tutti
<pinuccio5169> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<claws> brjann, thank you for that :) ... but i wasnt realy looking for the cube thingie.. im thinking of shortcuts on the desktop, usualy at the bottom. sorry i dont even know what its called
<benjas> Good morning, is it possible to sort application launchers on the panel by name?
<brjann> claws: i know, but that's what everyone comes in asking about. there are other effects you can enable with compiz-fusion.
<meowbuntu> thanks brjann all done with app menu and everthing great.
<brjann> meowbuntu: glad to hear it :)
<arand> benjas: I think very littlr sorting at all is possible on panels, unfortunately
<meowbuntu> with opensource combined knowledge gets things done
<Jon-> arand: It worked it just seems to be sitting at 99% for like a minute and a half solid. =/
<benjas> arand: Ok cheers.
<Jon-> arand: I'll get to the bottom of this later right now I need sleep, cheers.
<AndyS2> good luck at midterms, Jon-
<Jon-> AndyS2: Thanks. Analysis of algorithms is a bitch ;o
<arand> Jon-: Good luck.
<Fiction_> Can anyone help me with a weird problem useing  alsamixer.  Master is set to 00 and i get no sound.  if i raise it at all flash stopes working and i still have no sound
<Guest93969> how can I see my distro? I'm pretty sure its karmic but not sure
<Gnea> Guest93969: lsb_release -a
<Guest93969> thx
<niko233> в
<sixofour> is there an easy way to switch to a  real time kernal in latest kubuntu?
<Ryan1> I'm running Lucid on a laptop and the screen goes blank while booting after the fsck. I don't think it boots at all. How can I resolve this?
<orson> !lucid | Ryan1
<ubottu> Ryan1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<arand> !rt | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<Ryan1> ok
<Guest93969> how doI add a gpg key used to sign the packages by running?
<arand> sixofour: sorry, that's not very useful...
<sixofour> lol
<HunterFett> Greetings, folks.
<kla> there's a -rt linux image you could install... that's all is needed afaik
<sixofour> yeah, but i'n a linux novice
<HunterFett> I just installed kubuntu for the first time. I managed to get mplayer installed, but I can't figure out how to play the .mkv files I have.
<HunterFett> Anybody able to help?
<priyank> hi everone i am having problem with my installed ubuntu on my ext hdd. that the system slowdowns with normal visual effect it works good with none visual effect.i have 2gb of my swap partition.my system was working completely fine till yesterday in normal mode but i dont what has happend to it today.i also had updated with latest updates of ubuntu till yeterday but it was working fine but today a hell.can any body help me?
<sixofour> i want to do some audio production on linux in my spare time using lmms, realtime kernal is needed to have any kind of quality sound
<kla> HunterFett, try installing restricted extras package
<HunterFett> Which one? There's about nineteen-bajillion of them.
<x-calibur> hi there, how can i chmod a directory to give full control over a directory, but do not allow deltion of files
<kla> !restricted | HunterFett : apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras I believe
<ubottu> HunterFett : apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras I believe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sixofour> kla how do i install it, and will it esplode my pc or ruin my current install?
<priyank> ji hunterfett just open the filw with open player and installed the req. codecs.actually ull need int. conn. as soon as ull open the file to play it will ask for missing codecs it will automatically go and find the codecs install them
<sixofour> something tells me that rt kernal not being default, means there is a downside to having the rt kernal..what is it?
<HunterFett> Well I just installed the restricted extras package, I think.
<priyank> hi everone i am having problem with my installed ubuntu on my ext hdd. that the system slowdowns with normal visual effect it works good with none visual effect.i have 2gb of my swap partition.my system was working completely fine till yesterday in normal mode but i dont what has happend to it today.i also had updated with latest updates of ubuntu till yeterday but it was working fine but today a hell.can any body help me?
<HunterFett> Lemme see if that helps. But mplayer did not ask for any codec downloads at all.
<orson> x-calibur: if you have "full control" you can delete
<x-calibur> orson: i need full control, except people can't delete
<orson> x-calibur: makes no sense
<x-calibur> orson: why not....
<orson> x-calibur: read "man chmod" about sticky bit, maybe it helps you
<priyank> hi everone i am having problem with my installed ubuntu on my ext hdd. that the system slowdowns with normal visual effect it works good with none visual effect.i have 2gb of my swap partition.my system was working completely fine till yesterday in normal mode but i dont what has happend to it today.i also had updated with latest updates of ubuntu till yeterday but it was working fine but today a hell.can any body help me?
<orson> orson: because if one cannot delete stuff, he hasn't "full control"
<x-calibur> orson: i want to use it for sharing foto's and don't want them deleted.
<arand> sixofour: Simply install the linux-rt package, if that specific kernel doesn't work, it should be possible to simply boot into the normal version
<x-calibur> orson: i understand that.
<sixofour> you mean apt-get linux-rt?
<kla> sixofour, sudo apt-get install <package>
<kla> sixofour, 'apt-cache search <term>' to find out what you're looking ofr
<arand> sixofour: yes (and what kla said)
<HunterFett> Okay, so the restricted extras package didn't work, and I can't seem to find this open player.
<veleno> hello. is it possible to configure the login manager so that , if the username given to login matches a certain reg-exp, its value is modified "before" submitting the login-form ? For example: username given in the form: pippo@myuniv.com -> someprefix-pippo@myuniv.com, matching every username ending @myuniv.com ..
<sixofour> guess this will require a reboot
<sixofour> is there a downside to using rt?
<Guest93969> whats default privoxy or yum?
<kla> sixofour, don't use it if you're running any servers
<sixofour> nah, just firefox lmms and open office
<sixofour> casual usage
<arand> sixofour: No idea, more resourcy? less default-tested-standard-stable..?
<sixofour> lol
<kla> sixofour, no downside then, you'll hardly notice much difference if you don't use multimedia apps and such
<sixofour> ok
<sixofour> i use music players
<sixofour> but lmms is the only rt requirement
<sixofour> brb
<kla> Guest93969, not sure I understand. Are you asking if the default (for what?) is privoxy or yum (the fedora thing) ?
<kla> Guest93969, also get a real nickname plz :p
<HunterFett> Well crap. So I downloaded VLC, and the video is working wonderfully. Beautiful and crisp as ever. Only there's no audio coming from VLC. There's audio coming from amarok, but not VLC.
<HunterFett> Siiigh.
<kla> HunterFett, huh select audio output type from configuration in VLC
<HunterFett> kla, I'm not sure if I follow.
<HunterFett> General VLC preferences...?
<x-calibur> orson: thanks, i think that will do the trick ;)
<kla> HunterFett, Tools->Preferences->Audio->Output->Type should give you a list, experiment with the options.
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> i need to install windows AFTER installing ubuntu... i don't want to but i need to :-)
<Polysics> how do i go about? i suppose i need a partition
<Polysics> pop in a live CD and use gparted?
<kla> Polysics, depends on your needs, you can even install windows on a Virtual machine
<sixofour_> how can i see what kernal i am using?
<kla> Polysics, but if you do need to install, you'll need spare partition, if you don't have space use a live partitioning tool to make room, then install windows, then reinstall boot manager (grub)
<kla> sixofour_, uname -a
<HunterFett> kla, I went through al the options and nothing has worked...
<HunterFett> all*
<sixofour_> Linux MrBlowtatoes 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<sixofour_> guess its not real time
<sixofour_> how do i change?
<Polysics> kla, i do have windows in a VM with Virtualbox, but unfortunately the microphone does not work
<kla> HunterFett, try kde configuration center then under Multimedia experiment with different backends
<Polysics> i only need Windows to test a Voip app we are developing, so i need it :-)
<kla> Polysics, I see. Well you can do a real install, it's more involved but possible.
<kubanc> where do i change gnome-panel hide and un-hide delay?
<jad> hola
<kla> !es | jad
<ubottu> jad: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jad> no im not spanish
<syk_> :)
<ermalguni> :)
<kla> jad, right you said hola so I assumed you spoke spaish. so do you have an issue you need assistance with?
<jad> yes plz
<jad> in  bash scripts: i wanna run something when something happens, is there something that listens for a certain variable or smthn
<sixofour_> how di i switch to the rt kernal?
<kubanc> already solved it
<sixofour_> you said something 4 times in one sentence
<jad> true :)
<barnaby_b> Someone sent me a code sample using PHP4 ,,, and the last ubuntu release to have that in the repo's would be... Edgy?
<barnaby_b> I don't want to compile php4 ... and VMWare doesn't seem to work on karmic
<jad> ?
<barnaby_b> would it be bad form to just call them and say "please send code that isn't 5 years old and can run in php5"?   Or is there an easy way I can make php4 code run in Karmic?
<kla> jad, depends on the way you could detect how that even you're looking for happened, can you be more specific. Also the people in #bash may be able to help you more, if you can find any of them not idling
<sixofour_> how do i switch to the rt kernal?
<kla> sixofour_, you have to boot into it from the GRUB menu when you (re)start your machine
<sixofour_> howdo i get to the grub menu?
<jad> to be more specific, I know when the network is up when    `iwconfig wlan0 | grep essid -i | wc -l`        returns 1,  0 when not.     When the network is up I wanna run checkgmail
<jad> kla,
<kla> sixofour_, just restart your computer, a menu wil lshow up to let you select what OS you want to run
<sixofour_> a menu diodn't show up
<barnaby_b> hhmm, I wonder if schroot would do the trick :-/
<sixofour_> it went to normal generic linux
<syk_> sixofour_, hit esc on boot
<sixofour_> ok
<sixofour_> brb
<scy_th3> Does anyone play quake3 using Ubuntu? If so I need a little bit of help.
<jad> kla
<kla> jad, yes I see, it would be easier if you can plug the script you want with the ifup.d mechanism instead
<jad> kla, thx, ill look that up
<indus> scy_th3, hi
<cyberbluntz> why does it deny me when I try to use tor?
<indus> scy_th3, use the ioquake3 installer , google for it
<kla> jad, under /etc/network/if-up.d/ or somesuch
<indus> scy_th3, the quake 3 installer has a lot of problems, just google ioquake3 and use it to install
<scy_th3> indus, thanks, I have that installed already. The sound 'does' seem to work in it. But it does not connect to the servers I like to play.
<indus> scy_th3, yeah hmm that i dont know maybe change internet settings or join direct with ip adress
<indus> scy_th3, try quake4 its great
<dork> !pt > danx
<ubottu> danx, please see my private message
<kla> cyberbluntz, you will have to edit the tor config file and configure which listen address you want then connect to it as it shows
<nomnex> How can I move several sub-directories at once using mv command? I am in /home. Command: mv -vi Desktop/dir1/(subdirX/subdirY) Desktop/dir2/ - what's the correct syntax for the part (subdirX/subdirY)? thanks
<kla> cyb3r3li0g, sudoedit /etc/tor/torrc
<scy_th3> indus, thanks, but there is just something about quake3 that keeps me...q4 is okay but the psychics are much different.
<kla> cyberbluntz, ^ that was for you, and also don't forget to 'sudo service tor restart' after that
<brand0n> whats the hotkey to activate the desktop cube?
<scy_th3> indus, when using slackware a while back, all I had to do is add the 'user' to the /etc/group audio and it would work
<orson> nomnex: mv dir1 dir2
<brjann> nomnex: you can specify more than one source using mv; the last argument is always the destination. so mv dir1 dir2 dir3 will move dir1 and dir2 into dir3
<scy_th3> indus,  I appreciate your help though.
<syk_> brand0n, install ccsm in the software center, it lets you configure _everything_ you need in compiz
<brand0n> im in it right now syk_
<meatbun> in transmission, how come i dont have that activity chart with all those blue blocks?  http://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/1.5x/gfx/inspector.jpg
<sixofour> pressing escape didn't do anything syk_
<brand0n> but i cant seem to find how to enable desktop cube
<brand0n> i have it turned on already, it just doesnt let me set a hotkey that activates it
<kla> meatbun, #transmission
<brand0n> i was wondering what it is by default
<syk_> activate desktop cube
<syk_> hotkeys: strg+alt
<syk_> +left mouse
<arand> brand0n: ctrl+alt+click
<brand0n> that doesnt work for me
<syk_> ah yes, ctrl @ english :(
<syk_> sry
<indus> scy_th3, ok, i like quake 4 over q3 , great sounds ,looks great and plays great too
<brand0n> maybe i gotta relogin since i didnt have multiple workspaces enabled at first
<brand0n> but thanks for the info guys
<meatbun> kla: no, i it's an ubuntu prob. i was running ubuntu someversion.x.1 then upgrade to someversion x.2 and it gone
<indus> scy_th3, no female player sounds though,but somone might create it maybe
<nomnex> brjann, it (I mean I) fail...
<nomnex> mt@fmv:~$ mv -iv Desktop/newdir1/dir1 dir2 Desktop/newdir2/
<nomnex> `Desktop/newdir1/dir1' -> `Desktop/newdir2/dir1'
<nomnex> mv: cannot stat `dir2': No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> nomnex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> scy_th3, anyways good luck
<brjann> nomnex: you need to specify the full path to dir2, as in mv -iv Desktop/newdir1/dir1 Desktop/newdir1/dir2 Desktop/newdir2/
<brjann> nomnex: though you might be able to do bash expansion, with mv iv Desktop/newdir1/{dir1,dir2} Desktop/newdir2
<brjann> nor sure
<brjann> not*
<cyberbluntz> SocksListenAddress 127.0.0.1 # accept connections only from localhost
<Unislash> hey all, i was wondering what your opinions on using gparted to *resize* my windows partition (ntfs of course) is. i'm making it larger, if it matters (for storage) :-)
<cyberbluntz> what do i change it too?
<p1oooop> home sweet home 127.0.0.1
<nomnex> brjann, the second option is what I was looking for, many thanks
<Unislash> i've read places that it's kind of risky to resize partitions, but i have no idea what effects chances or even what kind of chances there are... hence the question
<brjann> nomnex: no problem :)
<brjann> Unislash: enlarging ntfs partitions with gparted should be fine, though here's a warning from gparted's faq: When resizing boot NTFS partitions, it is advisable to perform this as a single operation only. After resizing, boot into Windows twice to allow Windows to perform its checking operations.
<p1oooop> does anyone know how to make GRUB boot from a NFS?
<Gadu> I installed a couple .deb packages and rebooted only to get "Mount of filesystem failed" as I'm dropped to a maintenance shell. How do I uninstall the packages from this shell or from a live cd?
<p1oooop> maybe with an init file
<p1oooop> or a kernel CD
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Unislash> brjann: hmmm, interesting. i'll keep reading stuff :)
<raddy> I authored a german language site in ubuntu using komposer
<raddy> I haven't specified a selected font to be used anywhere.
<Gadu> tried the usual commands from removing them from the maintenance shell to no avail and I don't know how to remove packages from an installed system with a live cd
<raddy> But when i uploaded my web site to internet, german charactors are not appearing :(
<arand> Gadu: It'sprobably not the packages that are wrong per see, but the filesystem that's messy
<Gadu> everything was working famously until I installed those
<Gadu> which was the only change I had made prior to the last reboot it had
<raddy> can anybody help me.
<raddy> Your help is urgently required.
<fivetwentysix> raddy, what was the question?
<arand> Gadu: It may be that in the process of writing exposed something corrupt in the filesystem, or a bd block on the disk...
<Gadu> and I will certainly look into that after removing those packages
<Gadu> XD
<meatbun> i am on ubuntu 9.04 was using 8.x, after this , transimssion sucks. did htye put an old version in there?
<Gadu> just to be certain
<Cyber_Akuma> Is 5gb enough space to set aside for Xubuntu?
<brjann> raddy: #kde might be able to help more, since you were using komposer
<raddy> fivetwentysix : i authered a german language site using komposer, at the time i didn't specify any fonts to be used, all was fine until i uploaded the website, not german text or not appearing correctly even in my own system.
<arand> Gadu: You will probably need to get around the filesystem errors first, the package problem is secondary in this case..
<p1oooop> Cyber_Akuma: it should be enough, but you can't do much with 5GB
<raddy> brjann:  Don't joke, kompozer is a mozilla based html editor
<arand> Gadu: The filesystem which has failed, are there critical data on it?
<fivetwentysix> raddy, so the problem is the site or your computer not dis-playing German text?
<brjann> raddy: oh, my bad. i see the K, i think KDE.
<Gadu> I'm still not convinced that installing a package uncovered some underlying problem. there must be a way to uninstall a package with a live cd, chroot perhaps?
<raddy> fivetwentysix:  yeah.
<nomnex> I have got 3 files (probably movies). Extension .md0, .mdf, .mds, how can I play them
<fivetwentysix> raddy, may I have a link to your website?
<arand> Gadu: I recently had a discussion about what to recommend users in this case, might be worth a read, sine the dicision on how much precaution to take is yours: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/386848/
<raddy> fivetwentysix:  http://www.interchainsol.com/de/
<stage2> hi, im trying to print out source codes from this program, it contains folders, and files. any idea on how i might do this?
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, those are CD image files (forget the name...)
<raddy> fivetwentysix: It won't display correctly for you too.
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, thanks, I will mount them as an ISO then
<ZykoticK9> nomnex, i think AcetoneISO can do it - can't just use regular loopback cd mount i'm affriad
<nomnex> ZykoticK9, got it, thanks
<orson> raddy: broken charset, iso8859-1 and umlauts are .... baeh
<raddy> orson:  I haven't set character set,
<orson> raddy: then do it now
<raddy> orson: ohh, what charset i should choose?
<orson> raddy: 8859-15 or utf8
<orson> raddy: and consider encoding of umlauts
<hierro> ciao
<raddy> orson : thank you very much, you save my day.
<orson> raddy: http://de.selfhtml.org
<brjann> !it | hierro
<ubottu> hierro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<objorn> how do you list the dir file path for each file listed in ls?
<cyberbluntz> damnit it
<Evet> which app is sound mixer for gnome?
<cyberbluntz> You are banned from this server- Due to abuse we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only. See freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml - questions can be directed to klines@freenode.net
<cyberbluntz> * Closing Link: d173-183-145-137.abhsia.telus.net (K-Lined)
<cyberbluntz> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<cyberbluntz> thats wtf
<brjann> objorn: you mean you want the full patch of each file?
<brjann> objorn: path, i mean
<stevecam> is there any face logon software for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: #freenode looks like a better place to ask about it
<arand> cyberbluntz: language please, and yes, freenode makes you go through hoops if you use tor.
<cyberbluntz> its only freenode?
<hierro> jock#ferrari
<objorn> brjann: yes
<objorn> i was told to use find
<objorn> that seems to be what i want
<hierro> hello
<xdemo> hi, logging into fluxbox takes 30/40 seconds... which is odd, as my laptop loads it in under 3 seconds, and this computer is way faster. What could be wrong? Heres my startup script if it helps... http://pastebin.com/GyvjbURL
<brjann> objorn: find can do that, yes
<DJones> q
<DJones> :q
<DJones> Sorry, wrong window
<objorn> however, find /home/safar/ netbook returns files that don't have that anywhere as a dir path or a file name
<hierro> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Evet> how to run (which command) sound mixer?
<arand> cyberbluntz: many networks ban tor..
<brjann> objorn: find takes into consideration the directory you're currently in
<skysbird2> hi
<skysbird2> i encounter a problem
<cyberbluntz> But why?
<skysbird2> i use netboot to install ubuntu
<brjann> objorn: so the "netbook" directory will be treated as relative to your current directory
<erUSUL> Evet: alsamixer
<skysbird2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-March/000351.html
<arand> cyberbluntz: abuse and ban-evasion, but #freenode is the place to discuss this topic
<skysbird2> is there somebody encountered the same problem??
<puff> Hm, I have these avis, when I play them, the sound levels are fairly low;  if I turn up all the volume controls (system, player, etc) it's almost adequate.  Is there any way to tawek them further?
<objorn> brjann: i'm looking for a file that contains "netbook" in the title
<erUSUL> objorn: find /home/safar/ -name '*netbook*'
<objorn> ah
<Evet> wohooo erUSUL, its text based. thanks you
<objorn> i forgot about -name
<puff> objorn: Or find /whatever | fgrep -i netbook
<erUSUL> objorn: see find's man page. usually just "guessing" a commands syntax do not work
<puff> objorn:  or if you really want to get complicated, find /whatever | egrep "somefunkyregex"
<Gadu> arand: chroot from a livecd so I could uninstall the packages solved the issue entirely...
<brjann> erUSUL: especially as convoluted as find can be...
<erUSUL> brjann: ditto :)
<basajaun> 9.10 How so I assign static mount point to usb storage devices?
<arand> Gadu: ok, I was assuming that the filesystem eror wouldn't allow mounting at all, which is normally the case.
<brjann> !fstab | basajuan
<orson> puff: no need to grep, find has regex-options
<ubottu> basajuan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cyberbluntz> Do I have to manually edit the torcc everytime my IP changes or chan I put in an exception like localhost?
<oktapod> hej
<puff> Anyone have a clue how to up the volume on this AVI?
<skysbird2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-March/000351.html  anybody have the same issues?
<brjann> puff: I think VLC has a volume meter that goes up to 200%
<puff> brjann: Cool, I'll try it in vlc.
<xdemo> does anyone know why fluxbox takes ages to load in karmic? and possibly how to fix it
<puff> brjann: muuuuuuch better.
<puff> brjann: Thanks.
<brjann> puff: np :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmmm, I am mostly installing xbuntu as an emergency/recovery partition, not sure if they will actually use it for real or not..... wonder if I should use ext3 or ext4
<clotterm1> hi! i need to compare the io performance of two (different) systems. is there any tool to test the performance on the same circumstances?
<tdn> I am trying to add this ldif http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1494.html, using this command: ldapadd -h localhost -f sogo.ldif -x -w ********** -D cn=Manager,dc=sikkerhed,dc=org    I get the error: ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49). If I do not specify password, I get this error: ldap_bind: Server is unwilling to perform (53) additional info: unauthenticated bind (DN with no password) disallowed. My slapd.conf is here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1
<tdn> This is what is written in the syslog, while trying to add sogo.ldiff using password: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1495.html
<brjann> Cyber_Akuma: ext3 is forward-compatible with ext4, but ubuntu's default ext4 configuration isn't backwards-compatible with ext3. if that helps at all.
<Slik_> can anybody help me with eeepc and ubuntu ?
<Elirips> Hello. Ubuntu 9.10 comes with KDE 4.x by default, not? Is it easy to support KDE 3 instead?
<Elirips> i mean "to install KDE 3 instead"...
<brjann> Cyber_Akuma: (meaning that you can mount ext3 as ext4 and get some of the benefits of the new filesystem, but you can't mount ext4 as ext3 the way ubuntu installs it.)
<orson> Elirips: there is a special kde3-5 version by apearson(?), google for it
<hierro> open jock#ferrari
<e2c4> how to do kickstart installation in ubuntu
<hierro> hello
<erUSUL> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Elirips> orson, thanks a lot, found it at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<erUSUL> !hi | hierro
<ubottu> hierro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hierro> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linduxed> how much swap would be optimal for a netbook with 1 GB RAM?
<rww> e2c4: I haven't used it personally, but https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html might be useful.,
<orson> linduxed: if you intend to use hibernation, use about 1.5GB
<linduxed> orson: ok thx
<erUSUL> linduxed: depends if you want to suspend to disk you need > 1GiB if not 512 MiB just in case should be enough
<linduxed> 1 GB it is then
<linduxed> thx
<nomnex> how can I umount? umount: /media/iso: device is busy.
<e2c4> Make sure no file is open from /media/iso
<brjann> nomnex: make sure that no programs are currently accessing anything in that directory, and make sure *you're* not currently in that directory in the terminal
<e2c4> when will ubuntu 10.4 release
<rww> e2c4: end of April
<hemanth_> e2c4, April 28
<xdemo> I hear that compiling fluxbox with --disable-xmb will supposedly fix loading issue with fluxbox in karmic, is there any other way without having to recompile it?
<rww> ubottu: pm | e2c4
<ubottu> e2c4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nomnex> brjann, the second part was the key, again thanks.
<brjann> nomnex: no problem :)
<kondo> cyberbluntz:I'm getting problem,how ca I open outlook 2007 in ubuntu,I used wine 1.1.32 and 1.1.38
<developer> Can someone in here recommend a good ubuntu book? containing information about essential features and how to configure them!
<hystreni> when i write "apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hystreni> " in the terminal it asks me if im root, what do i do to become "root" in terminal?
<stage2> hystreni: sudo command
<stage2> sudo aptitude install nmap ... etc etc
<hystreni> stage2, ty ^^
<stage2> np np
<adri_> Hi, is there a software that allows me to manage the stuff I install manually in a way similar to apt-get? I'm tired of manually doing make install's when the version I want is not in the official ubuntu repository.
<developer> kan någon rekkomendera en bra ubuntu bok
<orson> devendra: ubuntupocketguide, free pdf  download.
<stage2> argonaut: synaptic included in ubuntu
<Slik_> can anybody assist me with some questions regarding eeepc and ubuntu ?
<stage2> developer: ubuntu has some good books, check out barnes and nobles or amazon, they are a few good ones, just cant remember them off hand
<developer> ok thanks
<arand> adri_: checkinstall instead of make install will create a debian package which uses the package management system.
<stage2> adri_: synaptic
<adri_> arand, stage2, thanks I'll look at those
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | adri_
<ubottu> adri_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ustas> hello
<Mohammad[B]> where is firefox plugins directory in ubuntu ?
<stage2> Mohammad[B]: ~/.mozilla
<Slik_> stage2 do you know why ubuntu does not detect any restrictive drivers on assus eeepc 1101 ha ?
<stage2> Slik_: it may not offer any, you can also try sudo aptitude update first, but probably doesnt have any
<Mohammad[B]> stage2, .mozilla/plugin and .mozilla/firefox/ is empty
<stage2> Mohammad[B]: there is another location, ill search in a sec
<erUSUL> stage2: becouse the machine does not have any hardware that needs them ???
<Myrtti> Mohammad[B]: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ is where the system wide ones are
<Mohammad[B]> stage2, ok thanks
<m_fulder> hello
<stage2> Slik_: erUSUL: cause ubuntu may not support the hardware
<stage2> Slik_: whats the specific driver your lookin for?
<m_fulder> I've added this two lines to my rc.local file : sudo umount /media/PACKARDBELL
<m_fulder> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external   still my external HDD won't remount on startup why?
<Myrtti> m_fulder: you should do it in fstab
<erUSUL> stage2: or (more likely) because ubuntu has *free* drivers for all the hard in the machine
<m_fulder> Myrtti, what's fstab?
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cyberbluntz> I guess there are many servers banning it
<kondo> ubottu:I'm getting problem,how ca I open outlook 2007 in ubuntu,I used wine 1.1.32 and 1.1.38
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> m_fulder: a great howto and explanation is www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html in addition to the ones erUSUL and ubottu the bot gave you
<Mohammad[B]> Myrtti, oh thanks
<m_fulder> ah ok
<cyberbluntz> But some offer another mode such as +h
<Myrtti> cyberbluntz: please take the issue to #freenode
<cyberbluntz> What is proper syntax to type in mode command to server?
<kokoveron> jock#ferrari
<stage2> cyberbluntz: for a channel, /mode +S in the chan window
<kokoveron> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AndyGraybeal> i messed up, i just typed: sudo iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --jump MASQUERADE  --source 192.168.0.0/24            ..... how do i remove that?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i undo what i just did with iptables?
<AndyGraybeal> reboot?
<ikonia> AndyGraybeal: look at iptables -X and iptables -F, be aware of the channels #netfilter and #iptables
<AndyGraybeal> aah thank you ikonia
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: s/--append/--remove/
<kokoveron> open jock#ferrari
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: thank you
<kokoveron> hello
<hagedorn> AndyFraybeal: http://pastie.org/849511
<AndyGraybeal> thank you hagedorn
<rww> kokoveron: Hello.
<infid> is there a way to convert a swf file to an mpg in linux?
<indus> how to view swf files in linux from a cd
<indus> i have a nice cd authored with flash , i cant play that in ubuntu
<erUSUL> indus: with a browser that has the flash plugin
<indus> its a cd
<erUSUL> indus: browsers can open files
<indus> i tried with browser but its absolutely hopeless
<indus> no images nothing , no hyperlink no sound
<demonspork> what can I install to enable mouse support in a CLI only server install?
<indus> i want the cd to auto run like it does in windows
<erUSUL> demonspork: gmp
<erUSUL> !info gmp
<ubottu> Package gmp does not exist in karmic
<brjann> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<brjann> erUSUL: ;)
<indus> not possible i believe
<indus> what a severe drawback
<erUSUL> brjann: d**m
<erUSUL> XD
<m_fulder> Myrtti, thanks I've now read through that tutorial..if I open up my fstab file there is no info about my external USB HDD :S  still it gets mounted on startup why is that?
<indus> its a presentation cd
<hagedorn> ffmpeg -i video.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320×240 video.mpg
<erUSUL> m_fulder: hotplugged devices like usb flash and disks are mounted for users with devicekit
<indus> reboot to view a cd rom yikes
<m_fulder> so I should just add the mounting options manually if I want to mount my external to another direction erUSUL ?
<AndyGraybeal> so i have a question, i have two NICs, and two networks - one NIC is 192.168.2.200, it's bridged to my KVM/Libvirt VM's.  the other NIC is 10.0.0.1, it's set to run dhcpd to terminal clients.  i want the terminal clients to get to the VMs as well as route out to the internet (192.168.2.200 is internet facing, though through another NAT on my firewall)
<AndyGraybeal> how would i do this?
<Myrtti> m_fulder: gets mounted on startup, or when you login? is it an external hdd?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all. I have just put a new drive in my ubuntu box. It needs to be formatted.....i need it as a slave just for storage....do I format it with ext2 filesytem?
<indus> erUSUL, havent you heard of a flash authored cd?
<m_fulder> Myrtti,  yes it's external
<erUSUL> indus: yes; they are windows only what can i say :(
<indus> all presentation material is authored with it
<m_fulder> and yes it gets mounted auto.
<Myrtti> m_fulder: that's because of some external hard drive detection magic
<indus> i tried installing with wine shockwave, but not sure how that works
<erUSUL> m_fulder: man devkit-disks
<m_fulder> ok :) but will it still remount if I write where it shoul be mounted in my fstab Myrtti ?
<erUSUL> m_fulder: that's how is mounted.
<m_fulder> remounted *
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all. I have just put a new drive in my ubuntu box. It needs to be formatted.....i need it as a slave just for storage....do I format it with ext2 filesytem or ext3 or something else?
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: ext4 ?
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, not on there as an option
<stage2> ext4 isnt supported allways, id would use ext3
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: then ext3
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, ok ty
<Jimi_Neutral> ty stage
<blue112> Hello here
<davep> hey. im getting this when i try to run an apt-get upgrade
<davep> The following packages have been kept back:
<blue112> Is there a way to have both Alsa and PulseAudio installed, and to choose to use one or another ?
<indus> linux su*ks
<davep> which includes stuff like  linux-generic-pae
<davep>   linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<blue112> notroll è_é
<davep> i recently uninstalled an unofficial kernel. have i messed something up?
<erUSUL> davep: if you still have the more recent one; no
<kokoveron> LOBBY CARD COLLECTION
<kokoveron> xdcc#382
<FloodBot2> kokoveron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davep> the unofficial one was more recent. i switched to it to correct a driver issue which is no longer relevant
<marc__> Yeah. Having a tidbit of trouble with Ubuntu. Long story short, I removed my display manager (XDM), and now I cannot log back in.
<rww> kokoveron: This isn't a file-sharing channel. Please stop thinking it is :(
<orson> marc__: ctrl-alt-f1 - login, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gdm
<orson> marc__: or kdm/xdm/slim whatever you want
<marc__> orson: I am on tty1 when I am doing it, but it never logs me in.
<marc__> Takes me back to the login.
<orson> marc__: sudo service gdm start
<pikeshouse88> hey guys. do you think i'd experience heavy load running nessus webmin and pandora fms all on the same box? it's intel atom dual core
<marc__> orson: Back to problem #1. Can't login, can't reach command line.
<orson> marc__: xdm starts?
<instalatorex> hello
<marc__> orson: no, just the tty login
<orson> marc__: what happens if you try to log-in?
<marc__> orson: type in username, pass, then jumps back to the login form
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi i have just installed a slave drive but I do not have rights to change anything....how would i set rights so i can add folders to it and so on.
<orson> marc__: wrong password
<olskolirc> what is the command to configure my sound please? dpkg-reconfigure what?
<pikeshouse88> would i get major slowdown?
<instalatorex> please, i want install ubuntu-current from hda4 to hda5, what way is possible? i have downloaded iso..
<marc__> orson: No, I see a small flicker of what would be displayed (intro, etc), but gets kicked back to login.
<WierdAAR> Hello people. Does any of you know of a functioning mtp (creative zen) manager for ubuntu (xubuntu) ? I've tired gnomad2 but, I doesn't have support for podcastm, kzen I can't get to find my Zen, and bashee media player is bulky, slow and doesn't reconize all the music on my Zen.. Any ideas?
<kokoveron> xdcc#382
<Myrtti> kokoveron: please stop
<orson> marc__: have you recently edited your ~/.bashrc  ~/.profile?
<hittt> i need some help, i think i erased ~ somehow,
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi i have just installed a slave drive but I do not have rights to change anything....how would i set rights so i can add folders to it and so on.
<marc__> orson: Yeah, but I had previously removed xdm (about 10-20 minutes before) and it was fine regardless of that. Now, suddenly it isn't working.
<orson> Jimi_Neutral: sudo chown youruser:youruser /your/mountpoint
<stage2> Jimi_Neutral: sudo chown -R Jimi:Jimi file/
<marc__> orson: I mean, I could nuke the install, but I would prefer not to. Too many nice configs that I would have to rewrite. lol
<Jimi_Neutral> orson, do i have to restart because that seems not to have done anything
<orson> marc__: try booting in recovery-mode or use a live-cd and check
<marc__> orson: will do
<orson> Jimi_Neutral: just use it
<marc__> Thanks, bro.
<WierdAAR> Hello people. Does any of you know of a functioning mtp (creative zen) manager for ubuntu (xubuntu) ? I've tired gnomad2 but, I doesn't have support for podcastm, kzen I can't get to find my Zen, and bashee media player is bulky, slow and doesn't reconize all the music on my Zen.. Any ideas?
<Jimi_Neutral> orson, the path to it is /media/disk so I am assuming that is what will be in place of your/mountpoint......i cant use it, i still cant make any folders in it or write to it
<erUSUL> WierdAAR: banshee and rhythmbox have mtp plugins afaik ... tried them ?
<orson> Jimi_Neutral: "sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /media/disk"
<orson> Jimi_Neutral: "youruser" == your username ;)
<kokoveron> open jock#ferrari
<Jimi_Neutral> orson, its ok I got it...it was the lost and found bit i was trying to get into and iut wouldnt let me...sorted now...ty :)
<orson> Jimi_Neutral: :D  special dir, don't touch it
<WierdAAR> erUSUL, I have tired Banshee, but it's really slow and doesn't read my zen properly.. Will try rhytmbox again though.. thx
<williamkwr> please ca i register my nickname
<orson> !register | williamkwr
<ubottu> williamkwr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Nikolas-13rus> Hi all
<williamkwr> thank
<kokoveron> hello ! list
<Jimi_Neutral> orson, ah ok :)
<orson> Jimi_Neutral: it used by fsck in case of fs-errors
<crawler> WierdAAR: have a look see: http://www.centriment.com/2009/06/05/creative-zen-x-fi-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackpole/
<Jimi_Neutral> orson, ok cheers :)
<Nikolas-13rus> Рускоговорящие есть?
<arand> !ru | Nikolas-13rus
<ubottu> Nikolas-13rus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sicpsnake> orson: Marc here. Thanks for the tip, bro; Totally forgot about recovery mode. You're a lifesaver. ;P
<xuansam> lienhahoa_m4u
<kokoveron> jock#ferrari
<orson> kokoveron: please stop that nonsense
<WierdAAR> crawler, thanks.. will do
<kokoveron> hello
<orson> coffeetime, /me starts talking to a dumb bot :(
<olskolirc> how do I switch my media from pulse to alsa?
<kokoveron> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<thiru> hi
<xuansam> Ko nói duoc tieng anh, thong cam!
<Zus> after downloaded the UCoC and running  gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt in terminal and enter my passphrase i get a error. can anyone please help?
<erUSUL> Zus: what error ?
<Zus> erUSUL, file open error, no such file directory, gpg angent not availabel in this session
<erUSUL> Zus: is the file in your home folder? or maybe you downloaded it to Desktop ?
<drfrankenstein2> where are my applications located?
<hittt> i was using gnome, but with the K login manager, and tried to make it auto login into my account, and now ecryptfs isnt working automatically
<hittt> what can i do? (or how can i bring back the Gnome login manager)
<Zus> erUSUL, it was in download folder then, i got the msg, so i tried it  with file  on my desktop, then i chaged the name of the file  too. nothing has worked
<kokoveron> open jock#ferrari
<hittt> ...
<erUSUL> Zus: have you generated your keys ?
<Zus> erUSUL,  yes i have
<Zus> erUSUL,  as far as i know,... it shows on my profile  now anyways...
<cyberbluntz> people are awfully pissy today .  .
<tomatoes7> you've only just noticed that now!
<cyberbluntz> hehe
<erUSUL> Zus: do « ls -l Ubuntu* && gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt » paste the output on a pastebin
 * tomatoes7 slaps cyberbluntz with a large trout
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomatoes7> !paste
<gilgamesh> nick trigun
<tomatoes7> whats new trigun
<Zus> erUSUL,  one sec
<tomatoes7> i love having opposable thumbs
<Jimi_Neutral> Can clonezilla save an image of a machine to a slave drive? I have put in the right path but clonezilla says that path doesnt exist....it is /media/disk/cloneimages
<qebab> That's really quite shocking, tomatoes7.
<bazhang> tomatoes7, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bullgard> Synaptic: "telepathy-butterfly: MSN connection manager for telepathy that handles presence, personal messages, conversations, avatars, groups and audio/video chat." What does 'MSN'stand for?
<the-dude> I created a update for a package in Debian, do I need to notify Ubuntu to use it as well? if so how ?
<Jimi_Neutral> it says use absolute path but i would have thought thats what it is cause it says that in the address baer
<Jimi_Neutral> bar
<arand> bullgard: originally microsoft network, now live.
<Myrtti> bullgard: microsoft live's old name
<Jimi_Neutral> any help would be greatly apprciated
<rww> bullgard: MSN Messenger = Windows Live Messenger = Microsoft's instant messaging thing
<rww> bullgard: originally, MicroSoft Network
<Zus> erUSUL,  ok i  ran the terminal ya asked for  i got cannot access no such file  or directory
<bullgard> !sound |  olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> Zus: so the file is not there? find it and cd to where the file is
<yuvaraj> if i have two internet connections(mobile dialup and a dsl connection) ,can i use both at the same time?
<Zus> erUSUL, its in downloads folder
<erUSUL> Zus: so go there. « cd Downloads » (keep in mind linux is case sesitive
<bullgard> arand, Myrtti, rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<Zus> erUSUL,  um... out of no reason it just worked... for a second  i began to worry i misspeled my passhrase.
<erUSUL> !yay | Zus
<ubottu> Zus: Glad you made it! :-)
<Zus> erUSUL, wot i was doing was  right clicking  in downloads folder and  open in terninal  it asked for my passphrase  i kept getting the error..
<Zus> you can not change your passphrase correct? id have to remake another  gpg/pgp key?
<erUSUL> Zus: ok ;) something weird happens with the open terminal here then ...
<erUSUL> Zus: you can change it if you want
<Myrtti> the-dude: why don't you join #ubuntu-motu and ask
<Jimi_Neutral> I have installed a slave drive in my ubuntu box....the path is /media/disk and i have made a folder called cloneimages so the path to the file is media/disk/cloneimages yes clonezilla says this directory does not exist....is there something i am missing...is this path not the full path?
<Jimi_Neutral> should it be media/disk/cloneimages?
<Zus> erUSUL,  after seeing  1 how its displayed 2 learning wot gpg/pgp is yes i'd like to change it....
<ori> PLease help: I'm using last.fm (program) and suddenly got an: Error: Starting radio failed. Unknown error.
<Jimi_Neutral> it asks for absolute path....does anyone know what this would be
<olskolirc> how do I switch my system from pulse to alsa or modprobe my alsa?
<Zus> erUSUL,  now i cant open that output file...
<erUSUL> Zus: in Aplications>Accesories>(keys and passwords)Seahorse
<erUSUL> Zus: go to second tab right click on your keypair choose properties. in the first tab there is a button to change passphrase
<erUSUL> olskolirc: pulseaudio needs the alsa drivers (modprobed) to work
<ori> PLease help: I'm using last.fm (program) and suddenly got an: Error: Starting radio failed. Unknown error.
<olskolirc> how do I switch my system from pulse to alsa or modprobe my alsa?
<olskolirc> how do I get alsa?
<erUSUL> olskolirc: alsa in installed by default in all ubuntu systems
<Zus> erUSUL,  oh thanks i see it...i cannot open the file output by the terminal command. there is no application installed for  PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files???? wot am i not doing  right?
<olskolirc> how do I enable alsa to work with my media players I cant hear anything I can only hear amarok
<rww> Zus: install seahorse-plugins
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: the absolute path would be /media/disk/cloneimage/
<Zus> are they in synaptic package manager?
<Zus> nvrmind
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, hey bid, long time no hassle lol....ty, lokos like i missed the end character....thanks again :)
<obiwan_> hey guys
<m_anish> Hi, is there any application/server-extension in ubuntu that will allow me to host a powerpoint/open-office presentation on a web/http server so that a user may be able to remotely view the content without first downloading it?
<obiwan_> please anybody knows why 127.0.1.1 is by default in all ubuntu /etc/hosts
<obiwan_> ?
<orbital_fox> obiwan_, what is your router settings?
<llutz> obiwan_: thats localhost loopback, it's important to have
<orbital_fox> llutz, isnt loopback only 127.0.0.1 ?
<llutz> oops, i'd overseen that1.1, sorry
<llutz> 135dpi are too small for old men :(
<orbital_fox> :P
<orbital_fox> dont be harsh on your self :P
<orbital_fox> obiwan_, so?
<orbital_fox> obiwan_, have you ever tweaked any network/system config files/settings?
<Zus> is there any reason for an import failed? keys were found but not imported?
<erUSUL> obiwan_: is for a requirement of some odd saoftware http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/what-does-127.0.1.1-mean-623421/
<llutz> obiwan_: read section 10.4 of debian reference manual
<cyberbluntz> Ok, Im trying to get vidalia configured, and since I already have tor running it prompts me to stop it and let vidalia run it. Also says that I'm going to have to manually disavle Tor starting automatically on boot. How do I do that part?
<llutz> cyberbluntz: sudo update-rc.d -f tor remove
<obiwan_> orbital_fox: sry i was looking on the internet
<cyberbluntz> ?
<obiwan_> i got a router, but it isn't routers thing
<obiwan_> every ubuntu has it
<obiwan_> it's a thing about debian, it's the only i could find
<obiwan_> ohh ok erUSUL thanksssss (asias :))
<erUSUL> obiwan_: no hay de que
<obiwan_> thank you too llutz :) i found a link in a web but it didn't exist  hehe i'll search more in deep on that
<Shambat> having some problems with a usb wifi adapter on my ubuntu-arm installation ... my messsages file says the device is loading: "usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using orion-ehci and address 2" but wlan0 interface wont come up ... getting the error: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<cyberbluntz> ok ty
<obiwan_> oh llut
<obiwan_> llutz i  meant 127.0.1.1 did you notice right? it's not 127.0.0.1
<llutz> obiwan_: yes i misread you, sry
<orbital_fox> Shambat, have you checkec for other devise names? i remember wireless interfaces sometimes would get other names
<Shambat> orbital_fox: do you mean other than wlan0?
<Shambat> there is nothing in iwconfig or ifconfig
<zetheroo> OpenOffice seems really glitchy
<orbital_fox> Shambat, yeah.. i dont remember what the other name used to be, but there is another common one
<orbital_fox> is it just a usb wireless adapter?
<zetheroo> constantly greying out like it wants to freeze up
<zetheroo> and I have HEAPS of resources .. so it's not that .
<orbital_fox> zetheroo, thats java for you :P
<zetheroo> orbital_fox: is that what it is ...?
<orbital_fox> zetheroo, i cant say for sure, but im sure its part of it, if not the only problem
<obiwan_> ok i understood anyway llutz
<Shambat> orbital_fox: owconfig has only lo and eth0 ... eth0 is the ethernet port
<obiwan_> llutz fyi if you didn't know, all 127.x.x.x are loopback ip's. today i learnt something new :)
<zetheroo> orbital_fox: that is really going to have to change ... I am only working on a few presentations and documents but it feels so jerky and bogged down ... :(
<orbital_fox> Shambat, ok, so it a wireless internet adapter?
<obiwan_> gotta go take care guys bye
<Shambat> orbital_fox: yeah
<orbital_fox> zetheroo, here is a tip from my experience.. if you have a lot of pictures in them.. crop them with gimp instead of resizing them in the Presentation app
<zetheroo> what does it mean when I have a "Zombie" process in System monitor?
<orbital_fox> Shambat, have you checked the hardware compatibility list?
<zetheroo> orbital_fox: yeah ... that is what I do ;)
<orbital_fox> zetheroo, the app has gone rogue and its not responding
<Shambat> orbital_fox: it should be ok, the module was in the kernel
<zetheroo> orbital_fox: hmm .. it's nautilus and there are 6 of them in Zombie state
<kubanc> what should i DO, if i get this error installing OpenOffice deb packages:  Dependency is no satisfiable: ooobasics3.2-en-US
<erUSUL> zetheroo: Z    Defunct ("zombie") process, terminated but not reaped by its parent. <<<< from ps man page
<orbital_fox> Shambat,  there is more info on that list other than support modules.. such as hints and tips to get things working
<orbital_fox> zetheroo,  are you sure your hdd I/O has not locked up or something?
<Shambat> orbital_fox: ok, do you have a link to it?
<zetheroo> erUSUL: I tried killing them ... but they are still there
<orbital_fox> Shambat, sec.. what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<orbital_fox> zetheroo, relog to your account
<erUSUL> zetheroo: becouse they already dead you can not kill them
<cyberbluntz> what some other system tools for my folder besides htop? also I would like to find some port scanners with options
<zetheroo> orbital_fox: yeah may have to
<Shambat> orbital_fox: its 9.04 kernel 2.6.33 something
<zetheroo> erUSUL: hehe ... bloody zombies ...
<Shambat> I need armv5 support so I havent gone to 9.10
<orbital_fox> Shambat, check this for starters https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<orbital_fox> right i need to get back to coding or ill get whipped :P
<zetheroo> erUSUL: looks like it had something to do with a screenlet i was using to mount and unmount USB volumes
<DexterLB> w00t I succeeded in customising ubuntu in a way that allows me to work a lot faster in it than in windoze and confuses the rest of my family enough to not touch my stuff
<erUSUL> zetheroo: reasonable; most zombie/uninterruptable processes are the result of a filesystem disappearing (unplugg the usb disk without umounting)
<zetheroo> erUSUL: well I did not do that but as soon as I quit the screenlet the zombies disappeared
<johngilbrough> I'm trying to register my nickname but when I do a "/msg NickServ VERIFY...." it says to "please log in before ...." - so how does one "log in"?
<arand> !register | johngilbrough
<ubottu> johngilbrough: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<trijntje>  /msg nickserv identify password
<johngilbrough> !register | johngilbrough
<ubottu> johngilbrough, please see my private message
<arand> johngilbrough: sorry, yea, what trijntje said.
<DexterLB> lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<erUSUL> zetheroo: quoting ps man page again "...terminated but not reaped by its parent." clearly the screenlet was the parent of that processes and it *repaed* them when it was terminated
<thedoor> anyone using the 10.04 alpha?
<trijntje> that wiki is pretty funny to read, about zombies and orphans and killing children
<trijntje> !+1
<erUSUL> do not forget daemons
<trijntje> a computer is a scary place..
<LachlanH> Guys, having trouble accessing MySQL on my Ubuntu server externally. UFW is not enabled. Any ideas?
<Scarey> LachlanH, is it behind a router? (nat related) ?
<erUSUL> !lucid | thedoor
<ubottu> thedoor: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<LachlanH> Nah, on the same LAN. HTTP and SSH are accessible.
<LachlanH> MySQL server is definitely running, can access locally.
<erUSUL> LachlanH: maybe it is binded only to localhost not to the lan iface ?
<LachlanH> erUSUL, hmm that's possible. Thanks for the suggestion.
<mentr> Is it possible to send a window from one xsession to another? (I have two monitors)
<olskolirc> I still cant get sound
<LachlanH> erUSUL, that was it. Thanks for that.
<rethus> if i startup my pc, on loginscreen (of xubuntu) the keyboad didn't work. Have first to reconnect the usb-keyboard... than it works... what could be the problem?
<Sleeping_Menace> Hi. Anyone have a moment for an unusual networking question?
<erUSUL> LachlanH: no problem
<erUSUL> !ask | Sleeping_Menace
<ubottu> Sleeping_Menace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dratone> Hi guys. I've got a bit of a problem, and could really use any help you guys can provide me. I've got a ubuntu server in a datacenter (hence the fact I don't want to reboot the machine if I can prevent it), and resently I added a Nokia phone as a SMS modem for an experiment. This phone is connected through USB, how ever the phone seems to have locked up the USB connection. I used to be able to fix this by doing rmmod uhci_hcd; modprobe uhci_hcd to reset th
<bullgard> dratone: Your message is too long.
<bullgard> dratone: It has been cut off after "to reset".
<dratone> bullgard: sorry, didn't realize that: to continue
<dratone> to reset the USB ports, however this module is now built into the kernel. Is there anyway  to reset the USB port through either userland or kernel module interfacing? I've got root rights on the machine in question. Any other  suggestions (other then buy diffrent hardware ;)) are appreciated aswell. I've tried googling but all the suggestions that came up failed  miserably
<Sleeping_Menace> I have Ubuntu 9.10 server installed on an HP DL585. It's got 4 network interfaces, 2 built in, two on an add in card. . The two built in are on my first network, on which my gateway is, the second two, are on a separate, storage only network. I seem to be running into an issue, with two interfaces on the same network --very long delays, timeouts..etc.. this is regardless of the interfaces being statically set, o
<Sleeping_Menace> r with dhcp. -- has anyone seen this?
<erUSUL> dratone: maybe there is a special file under sys to do what you want. poke around a little
<dratone> erUSUL: well, I found a /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/level file, which according to one of the tips I got you can use to reset the device by doing echo "suspend" > level - but I got an IO error Device or resource busy
<tdn> When I try to install the package "luma" I get this error: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1497.html
<tdn> luma: Depends: python-qt3 (>= 3.11) but it is not going to be installed
<Samstein> hello
<morphix> I have installed squid and have enabled SNMP but when i try to run an SNMP query cache.log shows Failed SNMP agent query from : 127.0.0.1.
<tdn> How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> dratone: no search for unbind files
<erUSUL> dratone: see here http://lwn.net/Articles/143397/
<Samstein> I have a Linksys WUSB54GC version 3 Im trying to get to work under 9.10, i want it to see wireless networks so i can connect to my one...anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> dratone: the examples are about usb
<mrpinky> Hi :D I accidentally dragged-and-dropped an image onto the start bar at the top of my screen, and it became the background of the start bar. How can I get the default background back?
<morphix> tdn: have you tried re-installing python-qt3
<morphix> ?
<Jimi_Neutral> For some reason myclient that I am trying to clone, when it boots up, is not booting from lan and going into the clonezilla enviroment...it did earlier, then i changed permissions on the slave drive....then i rebooted and set up the enviroment for clonezilla as i always do but now the client wont connect...it just sits on dhcp with the spinning / and then boots to windows.
<morphix> then try to install luma
<tdn> morphix, nope.
<morphix> tdn: i would suggest it
<dratone> erUSUL: Loving that! Any tips you can give me on finding the usb device ID? I know its on port 2 device 4 - but not sure regarding the actual address you need to enter (example is 1-1:1.0)
<tdn> morphix, apt-get install --reinstall python-qt3 ?
<tdn> morphix, this gives me:   python-qt3: Depends: python-sip4 (<= 4.10) but 4.10.0-2ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<Sleeping_Menace> anyone? having issus with multiple interfaces on a subnet?.. seems to be a routing issue possibly?
<erUSUL> dratone: i can only advice to use tree on the /sys/ paths to get a general overview
<Samstein> I have a Linksys WUSB54GC version 3 Im trying to get to work under 9.10, i want it to see wireless networks so i can connect to my one...anyone have any ideas?
<dratone> erUSUL: thanks! for the tips
<olskolirc> I still don't have sound
<trijntje> !details | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jimi_Neutral> does anyone know much about clonezilla here?
<Zus> how do you remove a gpg key from LP and on my pc?
<olskolirc> I just upgraded from Intrepid to Karamic I can hear my mp3's in amarok but not in any other player
<morphix> tdn: so try installing python-sip4
<morphix> apt-get install python-sip4
<tdn> morphix, python-sip4 is already the newest version.
<trijntje> olskolirc, using kubuntu? You might want to ask in #kubuntu, I believe you have a common problem
<orbital_fox> Samstein, http://funcation.blogspot.com/
<orbital_fox> Samstein, im only back momentarily but i did a search and found the link above
<tdn> morphix, other ideas?
<morphix> tdn: the problem is with python-sip4
<tdn> Hmm... Ok. Can it be fixed somehow?
<morphix> tdn: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-sip4
<SARWFA> HELLO
<tdn> morphix, done.
<tdn>   python-qt3: Depends: python-sip4 (<= 4.10) but 4.10.0-2ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<adambuntu> SARWFA, hi
<tdn> morphix, still get that one on reinstall python-qt3
<morphix> no idea then
<tdn> morphix, ok
<SARWFA> MY NAME IS DFDFDFA
<SARWFA> HELLO
<SARWFA> TO
<SARWFA> ALL
<jadakren> Got a case of a laptop changing: /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state from open to closed when laptop lid opens & closes, however it does not fire off the appropriate DBUS signal. any thoughts ?
<bazhang> SARWFA, did you have an ubuntu support question
<SARWFA> BYE BYE
<morphix> grr
<morphix> stupid fkn squid
<Zus> how come there is "no data" when i copy and paste the text from the  CoC?
<jadakren> !language > morphix
<ubottu> morphix, please see my private message
<hellz_bellz> how do i add a folder to my path without destroying the whole $PATH variable
<acicula> export PATH=$PATH:/my/new/directory
<jadakren> hellz_bellz, open your ~/.profile
<crixtiano> maximize your memory with:
<crixtiano> $ sudo rm /home
<SwedeMike> crixtiano: don't do that.
<acicula> crixtiano: trying to get permabanned?
<hellz_bellz> no funny crixtiano
<crixtiano> ok guys, sorry!
<hellz_bellz> newbs will try that
<olskolirc> here guys hang onto this; it fixed my sound http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160690
<hellz_bellz> assume everyone knows nothing untill proven otherqwise
<crixtiano> I guess funny, but sorry, ok?
<acicula> crixtiano: its not funny
<crixtiano> hellz_bellz, ok, I understand now, sorry
<SwedeMike> crixtiano: you guessed wrong.
<indus> is this the ubuntu channel?
<the_german> is somebody using xmonad here?
<acicula> indus: this is the ubuntu support channel yes
<crixtiano> SwedeMike, yep, I know now
<indus> doesnt look like it :D
<SwedeMike> indus: you trying to be funny too? not succeeding.
<rethus> if i startup my pc, on loginscreen (of xubuntu) the keyboad didn't work. Have first to reconnect the usb-keyboard... than it works... what could be the problem?
<indus> funny , no
<acicula> rethus: is the usb keyboard plugged in directly to the computer or via a HUB
<hyperstream> is there a command in ubuntu where i can listen to a port?
<acicula> hyperstream: a network port?
<erUSUL> hyperstream: define listen
<rethus> acicula: directly in pc
<hyperstream> acicula, yeah, trying to test my port forwarding
<acicula> hyperstream: netcat, sockets.h or wireshark ?
<aaron_liuj> AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT: command not found
<rethus> acicula: usb keyboard in bios also activated
<erUSUL> hyperstream: nc -l portnumber
<indus> try ethereal gui
<hyperstream> erUSUL, that is it, thank you very much
<Jimi_Neutral> i have access to this slave drive and I have set the path in clonezilla as to what i see in the address bar '/media/disk/cloneimages/ but when clonezilla gets to a certain point in the set up it says that  that mount point doies not exist
<Jimi_Neutral> please help
<Slo> hello
<Slo> i cant get openssh installed
<Slo> using
<Slo> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erUSUL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slo> Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<acicula> rethus: dunno, it happens to me with my mouse too, replugging works for me too
<erUSUL> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 278 kB, installed size 748 kB
<ragsagar> i installed ubuntu 9.10 just now, no grub got installed. so i added manually one for ubuntu 9.10. But iam not able to boot from it
<SwedeMike> Slo: apt-get install ssh
<ragsagar> output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/JzR9Lqcq
<zer0_mood> does any1 know how to install ragnarok online on ubu 9.10 ?
<ragsagar> ubuntu grub menu entry http://pastebin.com/8bQ3cLHz
<Slo> SwedeMike: Package ssh is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eto> hello rdesktop in carmic koala hangs somebody has an idea where can be the problem?
<Slo> again
<SwedeMike> Slo: you must have something else wrong in your apt-sources or something, because that should work.
<erUSUL> Slo: check your sources in System>Admin.,>softare sources
<zer0_mood> does any1 know how to install ragnarok online on ubu 9.10 ?
<archman> hello
<acicula> ragsagar: dont you have to specify where to but the MBR , and this has to be first hd thats booted?
<acicula> s/but/put
<ragsagar> acicula, iam using debian's grub
<archman> i'm trying out this hibernation option in jaunty, however, it fails with the message "not enough swap" even though I had more swap space than the used ram - any way to work it out?
<acicula> so how do you boot the ubuntu grub, chainload?
<acicula> or add it to the debian ?
<SwedeMike> zer0_mood: try googling for ragnarok and ubuntu, and you find things to help you.
<acicula> ragsagar: so you get a grub but its just not working?
<erUSUL> archman: then the used ram or than the total ram ???
<ragsagar> i had ubuntu 9.04 earlier, i booted it using debian's grub
<zer0_mood> i cant find anything
<ragsagar> i just manipulated entry for ubuntu 9.10
<ragsagar> acicula, when loading iam getting some kind of error
<archman> erUSUL: used RAM atm is 400MB - Free swap is 800MB ATM
<dratone> erUSUL: Unfortunatly, no luck, I unloaded the proper device (/dev/ttyACM0 disappeared) and even unloaded the hub from /sys/bus/usb/drivers/hub, but after I reinitiate it, the phone still isn't responding to commands.
<archman> erUSUL: do i just need a swap >= ram?
<acicula> ragsagar: can you paste the error
<Slo> Thanks SwedeMike
<Slo> bai
<erUSUL> archman: swap needs to be equal or more then total ram
<archman> erUSUL, aaaaaah, knew it :/
<ragsagar> acicula, oh sorry i dont remember , one sec i will find out now
<erUSUL> dratone: :/ sorry no more ideas
<rethus> acicula:  strange things
<quietone> display preferences has decided to no longer find my HDMI TV. Where do I begin to fix this?
<archman> erUSUL, but why, if the used ram is less than free swap space...interesting...
<acicula> i think its more, swap needs to hold used swap+mem?
<rethus> acicula: have reload system and starts cleanly with keyboard
<rethus> do not understnd this
<archman> acicula, aah :/
<ragsagar> btw i tried grub-install in ubuntu 9.10's partition, but iam getting " No such disk " or something when booting before the menu
<acicula> no such disk means it cant find the disk
<archman> acicula, erm, i'd have it enough anyway :D
<dratone> erUSUL: thanks anyway :) I'll try more when I'm at the server. Might be able to do something then (though I doubt it). I appreciate the lesson about /sys though! Will come in handy
<erUSUL> archman: the suspend code is not very refined. it just copies everything on unused swap. so the real rquirement is "free swap equal or more than total ram"
<acicula> make sense to just carbon copy the ram
<archman> erUSUL, :(
<archman> erUSUL, thanks for the help :)
<acicula> instead of trying to sift out the fragments
<acicula> (that are in use)
<erUSUL> archman: tuxonice is more refined in that sense it can compress the ram afaik
<jyu_> ciaoa
<jyu_> sorry
<archman> erUSUL: so i might be able to use it, even though i have less swap than ram?
<jyu_> ho lanciato qbitterrent e non lo vedo più
<jyu_> aiuto
<zvacet> !it | jyu_
<ubottu> jyu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<acicula> jyu_: what language/country?
<rambo> ola
<archman> erUSUL: hmm, reading on about it...you ever tried it? (tuxonice)
<swiftarrow> Hi all, I have a problem, and it seems to be rather obscure, since I can't find a solution via Google :O   Here it is:  I'm trying to install FreeCAD, which depends on python-pivy, which depends on libqt4-opengl_4.5.3   The problem is that the latest version in the repos is only 4.5.0, so I can't install python-pivy.  I've got the debs for 4.5.3 from the debian repos, but when I install them, synaptic says half my other programs are broken and wants
<swiftarrow>  to remove them before doing anything else...  Any ideas?  TIA!
<erUSUL> archman: no
<Dr_Willis> swiftarrow:  you should look for a ubuntu ppa for that package. or use source perhaps.
<archman> erUSUL: aaah it can also write to file
<jyu_> qualcuno mi aiuta
<|pez|> Do any if you lovely people have Spotify running under Wine on 9.10?
<acicula> swiftarrow: paste output on pastebin, such packages can sometime remove a lib that stuff depends on
<erUSUL> !it | jyu_
<acicula> ppa/building for source may be easier then using a random deb(just cuz its deb wont mean it work with ubuntu)
<ubottu> jyu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jyu_> aiuto
<hellz_bellz> okay so the export thing only works for a single session and editing the .profile does absolutley nothing
<jyu_> come faccio a rivedere i programmi che ho l'anciato
<phnom> |pez|: Yep, and it works fine
<swiftarrow> Dr_Willis, acicula, When I installed using sudo dpkg -i *, it upgraded the packages, but after that if I try to run synaptic or apt-get it says that a number of my programs (virtualbox, inkscape, scribus, etc) have broken dependancies, so It want's to remove those programs.  I've downgraded the packages thinking that there must be a better way.
<hellz_bellz> !$PATH
<ragsagar> acicula, Error 21, Selected disk does not exist
<hellz_bellz> !PATH
<|pez|> phnom: Did you do anything special to get it to work?  It played half a track here and just stopped. :\
<ragsagar> acicula, i heard that ubuntu 9.10 is using grub2, is this something related to that?
<acicula> ragsagar: its related to an incomplete/faulty configuration by the looks of it
<hellz_bellz> how would i permanantly add a folder to both the user and the root paths
<phnom> |pez|: I had to upgrade wine.
<acicula> if you use the debian grub to boot ubuntu then whatever ubuntu uses to boot becomes irrelevant
<phnom> |pez|: I added the pp:ubuntu-wine/ppa, removed wine and installed wine1.2
<|pez|> phnom: I installed everything today, so I should have a newish version, shouldn't I?  :D
<ragsagar>  acicula , but i was using debain's grub to boot ubuntu 9.04 without any probs
<phnom> |pez|: I think the wine in the default repos are of a earlier version then 1.2
<acicula> ragsagar: the way you described it the bootloader used by ubuntu is not a factor in the boot process
<phnom> |pez|: Check your version by typing "wine --version" in terminal, mine says "wine-1.1.39"
<|pez|> Aight, I'll see if I can update it,and then get back to ya ;D
<acicula> can you paste the config from the grub you are using to boot your debian install and ubuntu install?
<acicula> on pastebin
<eto> well
<ragsagar> acicula, which file?
<|pez|> Wine version is 1.0.1, apparently
<eto> what is the latest LTS release?
<eto> still 8.04?
<blue112> Is there a way to have both Alsa and PulseAudio installed, and to choose to use one or another ?
<acicula> swiftarrow: a solution was given, build (a deb) from source, find a ppa where it is prepackaged or find someone to packege it for you
<acicula> eto: think so
<ragsagar> acicula, menu.lst of debian and grub.cfg of ubuntu?
<acicula> ragsagar: err the one you changed
<eto> and isnt 10.coming?
<acicula> ragsagar: the debian one
<eto> i have 8.04 RDP clients and those work
<phnom> |pez|: I had to do "sudo aptitude remove wine" and then "sudo aptitude install wine1.2" to get it to work properly
<acicula> eto: why would it not be comming
<eto> but 9.10 is dropping RDP connection periodically
<jyu_> ho lanciato un programma  enon lo vedfopiu
<acicula> !it | jyu_
<ubottu> jyu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<|pez|> ah, whoops, I think I just told ubuntu to upgrade everything on my system XD
<eto> might that connection drop be caused by the fact is not LTS?
<acicula> jyu_: english please
<phnom> |pez|: To get the absolutely newest one you have to add the wine repository
<ragsagar> acicula, http://pastebin.com/wiaWEGDs
<acicula> eto: dont think thats related
<matteo1990_> I get an error while installing a package (Kalzium) now i can't apt-get install anything. If i run dpkg --configure -a i get http://pastebin.com/Gyis1wZV ANy help?
<eto> well then what's the issue?
<eto> all 8.04 mqachines are rock solid
<eto> 9.10 is alway moaning
<eto> always
<lightpriest_> why does transmission-daemon's config file gets overwrites on every restart?
<lightpriest_> i can't seem to configure it
<|pez|> phnom: Ah, I'll try adding that, and then getting the newest one.
<acicula> ragsagar: if it says no such disk then your config is off, can you list the partitions on disk hd1?
<matteo1990_> I get an error while installing a package (Kalzium) now i can't apt-get install anything. If i run dpkg --configure -a i get http://pastebin.com/Gyis1wZV ANy help?
<acicula> so maybe its hd1,7 or h1,9?
<digitig> I can't get sound working right on Ubuntu -- it sounds as if it's chopped into one-second slices! Works ok on MS Windows. Where should I start looking to solve this?
<acicula> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acicula> eto: well i dont have my crystal ball here so i dont know, lts just means more focus on stability and continuity where as non-lts focus more on features.
<ragsagar> acicula, http://pastebin.com/KQkSmGSG
<digitig> ubottu: Double-clicking the volume control doesn't do anything. This is all sound, not just playing audio files -- system sounds are mangled too.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> ragsagar: heu
<matteo1990_> I get an error while installing a package (Kalzium) now i can't apt-get install anything. If i run dpkg --configure -a i get http://pastebin.com/Gyis1wZV ANy help?
<acicula> ragsagar: do you have a second disk?
<acicula> !repeat | matteo1990_
<ubottu> matteo1990_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eto> acicula that means that potentially any update is much prone to break something in non LTS release, right? So for "business" use I should revert to 8.04 and wait till 10, correct?
<abe3k> j #ubuntu+1
<swiftarrow> acicula, Thanks for your reply.  I _Already have_ the packages to install the latest ones, but when I install the latest version, synaptic says that my other software has broken dependancies (and doesn't give up until I restore the older versions).  I'm just upgrading a package, so is there a way for it to recognize that?
<ragsagar> acicula, yeah thats the second one
<swiftarrow> acicula, I'm installing via dpkg, not via repos.  I've only found debian repos to have this package
<ragsagar> acicula, first one is /dev/sda
<acicula> swiftarrow: you cannot selectively upgrade a package within a disribution, nor mixin random debs and expect it to work, thats not how a distribution works unfortunatly
<acicula> ragsagar: yeah but your grub says hd1,8
<acicula> so thats corresponds with /dev/sdb9
<jyu__> di chatt s ecerco di metterlo giu scompare copletamente
<acicula> jyu__: english please
<jyu__> anche questo programma
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm witch asks for restart when updates are made? is it called restard?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo]
<swiftarrow> acicula, but if I had synaptic get the upgraded libs via some repo all would be fine?
<ragsagar> acicula, yeah
<Kangarooo> i mean restartd ?
<ragsagar> acicula, hdd8 -> (hd1,8)
<acicula> swiftarrow: well repos as in ppa can work, but it depends on how well the ppa packages are maintained, but typically it should solve the depencies
<acicula> ragsagar: try hd1,7
<ragsagar> acicula, sda6 -> (hd0,4)
<ragsagar> i think i tried it
<Dan_E> how do you get rid of the popup up box that says restart in 60 sec, shutdown in 60 sec,etc?
<ragsagar> s/sda6/sda5
<swiftarrow> acicula, I've already resolved the dependancies for the upgrades.  it's my existing software that complains of being broken, but this is just a minor version change.  Let's say I just force install them, would it be catastrophic?
<ragsagar> acicula, ok let me try, will be back :)
<ActionParsnip> Dan_E: whats the name of the window?
<Futki> how to reboot in a given time crontab?
<Dan_E> restart, and shutdown
<acicula> swiftarrow: well the software is build against a lib of say version 1.0.1, and you force it to work with 1.0.2, it will probably work, but it also breaks the dependency system, as far as that goes it will now think there is no 1.0.1 library anymore since you are forcing stuff
<digitig> Ok, can anybody who isn't a bot help with my sound problem? The links I received seem to be all about no sound, not mangled sound.
<acicula> swiftarrow: so short answer yes it may work, and yes you can forcibly install debs that are not packaged for your distribution, but well you take a risk in doing so
<ActionParsnip> digitig: run: sudo lshw -C sound | grep -i product]
<ActionParsnip> digitig: run: sudo lshw -C sound | grep -i product
<swiftarrow> acicula, is there a way to make it think that the 4.5.0 is still installed? sym links or something?  (grey area for me)
<acicula> in that sense a broken dependency does not mean a broken package per se
<ActionParsnip> digitig: then websearch that, the line will show the sound chip you have and will help in websearches
<acicula> swiftarrow: dependencies are maintained in apt itself
<ActionParsnip> Dan_E: if you run: ps -ef | less     can you see a likely process to kill?
<Dan_E> k
<acicula> symlinkling may be needed when you have a libc.so.7 and your app still expected it to be called libc.so.6
<pdani> hi
<Futki> how to reboot in a given time crontab?
<pdani> i installed lucid, and i can't find sun-java6-* packages
<acicula> again, dependency issues from apt may not translate into runtime problems with the program
<pdani> where can i download them?
<acicula> pdani: try ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | pdani
<ubottu> pdani: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<swiftarrow> acicula, right, I've had to do that before...   well, I guess I'll just try it and see.  downgrading again isn't hard.  Thanks for your time!
<acicula> Futki: crontab -e and add the command?
<pdani> thx
<acicula> swiftarrow: i'd just grab the source and dunk it in your home or /locl
<acicula>  err /usr/local/
<Dan_E> no
<swiftarrow> acicula, but then the program that depends on that would also need to be altered to look in that place, right?
<acicula> or make a quick deb i suppose but i dont know much
<Dan_E> pastebin?
<acicula> swiftarrow: LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Dan_E> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acicula> but i think llocal is already part of the lib/bin search path
<jyu__> aiuto
<swiftarrow> acicula, never heard of it :)  Hmmm....
<acicula> swiftarrow: you can probably get away with grabbing the deb descriptor of the original package lib and updating it for your new one
<acicula> ubuntu wiki deb packaging prolly has some pointers
<Dan_E> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386962/
<swiftarrow> acicula, Ok, I'll go look there.  thanks!
<acicula> gl
<Gangrel> anyone knows if aion works on linux?
<digitig> actionparsnip: Ok, CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller. I can find some reports of it not working at all with some distros (with no resolution) but nothing about mangled sound.
<jyu__> aiutooooooooooo
<acicula> Gangrel: winehq maintains an application db for wine, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17877
<ActionParsnip> digitig: if its mangled then try: cd; killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2 and type pulseaudio
<zagabar> I am getting an annoying error. The error is this: http://pallkars.net/~uploader/uploads/shot.PNG And I get it when adding the table rule "iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE". This don't mess up ampache, websites, ftp, ssh nor any other service that I have noticed except squirrelmail and thunderbird. I can still access the mail with mutt via ssh though. Some guy told me that this is probably an IMAP problem and I have dovecot 1.1.11. I am running
<viictor_> hola como te va?
<researcher1> I want to have access to all the softwares supported by Ubuntu. How can I get them in Synaptic?
<viictor_> ola
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<viictor_> soi victorr
<viictor_> olaaaaaa
<viictor_> ola
<acicula> !es | viictor_
<ubottu> viictor_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<viictor_> hello
<acicula> researcher1: err you want to install all available packages?
<Dan_E> ,D
<viictor_> no
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<viictor_> olaaaaaa
<lightpriest_> hey ActionParsnip
<viictor_> soi de españa
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<viictor_> españa
<viictor_> puta
<lightpriest_> lol
<researcher1> acicula: I dont want to install all but like to read information about them all then decide to install or not
<viictor_> putos guiris
<acicula> viictor_: watch your language
<hk_99> hey there, i just performed an smartctl extended long test but gpt trpuble to interpret the results in the log
<acicula> researcher1: apt-cache tells you about a package or you can browse the software store(ubuntu softwre center) via the main menu
<jyu__> ma è possibile parlare con qualcuno
<jyu__> c'è qualcono
<researcher1> acicula: is the list of software available in Synaptic, Apt-cache n software store(ubuntu softwre center) same?
<Dan_E> if i remove this from the panel how do i shut down? indicator-applet-session 0.1
<acicula> researcher1: they represent the same information in different ways
<hk_99> does " Aborted by host  " mean that the test didnt perform well or that the programme itself simply stopped?
<acicula> Dan_E: logout and then shutdown or shutdown via a console?
<acicula> hk_99: what test?
<phnom> Dan_E: Then there should be a shutdown in the system menu
<Dan_E> this is the only place there is a shutdown option
<hk_99> smartctl long test
<researcher1> acicula: Im more interested in knowing what the program is for n whats its star rating before I make up my m ind to install
<theadmin> Grah. Somebody, help me to get Apache to autostart!
<acicula> well those programs will let you read the package description
<phnom> Dan_E: When you remove it the shutdown, reboot etc. can be found in the main menu/system menu
<Dan_E> k
<Dan_E> ty
<researcher1> ok.thanks. What about their star rating of reviews by users? is it available anywhere?
<acicula> synaptic i suppose
<acicula> hk_99: dunno my disk never was able to complete the smartctl self test either, but it works just fine
<acicula> can you post your log on pastebin?
<WierdAAR> If I want simple video editing similar to windows movie maker (only actually good); What program should I go for?
<|pez|> phnom: Works flawlessly now. ^___^  Now I just need to get my wireless detection up and running, and it's all good. XD
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm witch asks for restart when updates are made? is it called restartd?
<Kangarooo> and whats the name of programm witch on shutdown asks for password?
<orbital_fox> Kangarooo, i dont undestand your questions
<orbital_fox> Kangarooo, any programs which you dont have access to, will typically ask you for a password (root access)
<WierdAAR> If I want simple video editing similar to windows movie maker (only actually good); What program should I go for?
<indus> WierdAAR, try pitivi
<Kangarooo> orbital_fox: whats the names of thouse proceses. one proces witch after making updates makes blue round arrow and clicking it computer restarts. other process when shutting down computer asks for password to make shutdown.
<indus> WierdAAR, or kino
<Stargaze> WierdAAR: pitivi, lives
<theadmin> Kangarooo: First one is just update-manager
<theadmin> Kangarooo: Second one is, uhm, gksu. It as well asks for all other passwords
<Dan_E> i have 2 kernels installed 2.6.31-14 and -19 can i remove -14, and if so can i do it with synaptic? -19 works well.
<WierdAAR> indus, Pivity looks excatly like what I was looking for.. Thx!
<theadmin> Dan_E: You certainly can
<Dan_E> :)
<indus> WierdAAR, welcome, and if you wait till april, 10.04 comes with pitivi default
<theadmin> Dan_E: Just make sure you're not using it on moment of removal
<Stargaze> i'm unable to decrypt gpg-files
<indus> WierdAAR, do report bugs on pitivi if you find, it needs help
<Dan_E> using -19
<ghufran> hi. i am tryign to install ssl on ubuntu .. i tried: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache-mod-ssl but it says this package has no installation candidate.
<acicula> !details | Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WierdAAR> indus, Will do.. !
<farhad> ?
<ralle> anyone know how to switch the default vsftpd directory to the default apache2 directory so i can connect with my ftp client to the webserver?
<Stargaze> it says: There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files
<ikonia> ralle: the directory has nothing to do with it
<Stargaze> solutions i found on google do not help me
<ikonia> ralle: just remove the choot options and nagivate to the webserver Document Root
<acicula> ghufran: means there is no package by that name
<theadmin> Stargaze: Uh, guess you removed your PGP client. try "gpg -d /path/to/file.gpg"
<acicula> ghufran: try searching with apt-cache search for the apropriate package?
<Stargaze> i turned the files into .asc files, but they need to be decrypted, too
<Dan_E> will that remove it from the grub or do i have to do that manually?
<theadmin> Dan_E: It will be done automatically
<ghufran> acicula: this package is mentioned in multiple how-tos
<Dan_E> and do i have to do a grub update?
<ralle> ikonia: than what do i have to do?
<ghufran> acicula: i am unable to find it through cache search though
<theadmin> Dan_E: It's one of post-removal triggers for kernels, so basically no
<Dan_E> thanks!
<acicula> ghufran: qed.., what howto are you following
<acicula> is it updated for 9.04?
<Stargaze> theadmin: that gives me a lot of unreadable ascii on the screen
<ghufran> acicula: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4466.html
<ikonia> ralle: nothing - it's done
<Phong> Hi everybody
<acicula> ghufran: its from 2004, try searching for something more current?
<acicula> !lamp | ghufran
<ubottu> ghufran: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<theadmin> Stargaze: Uh, are you sure that's normal PGP file? I mean, it might be damaged or something.
<ghufran> acicula: doesnt look like it is .. i am on 9.1 but thats the one that came up in google
<acicula> i'd start there
<acicula> ghufran: your googlefu needs some practice, what search terms did you use?
<ghufran> acicula: install ssl ubuntu 9.1
<dratone> With modprobe you can force a specific device to use a specific module (for instance, usbserial) by doing modprobe usbserial vendor=0x04d8
<dratone> is there any way to do that with build in modules?
<dratone> (sorry, copy-paste error, hence the multiple lines)
<ralle> ikonia: thx that did the trick
<Kangarooo> ok thx theadmin. heres the bug report witch i had on 5 computers https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/530161 . i didnt know to whitch process report this
<ikonia> ralle: no sweat
<acicula> ghufran: well google for apache ssl ubuntu 9.10, or just start at the wiki page ubottu linked
<Stargaze> theadmin: not better with another encrypted file
<theadmin> Stargaze: Oh wait wait, i got it
<acicula> ghufran: and stay away from howtos that are older then the current LTS ;)
<ghufran> acicula: im looking to install just the module.. everything else is installed
<acicula> ghufran: isnt it in the default apache2 package/
<ghufran> acicula: it looks like its now :S
<theadmin> Stargaze: It outputs the decrypted contents to stdout, thinking it's a text file... so try "gpg -d /path/to/encrypted/file.gpg > /path/to/decrypted/file"
<Stargaze> trying :)
<digitig> ActionParsnip: Thanks -- that might have done it. I could do with a tone generator application, because with music files it's not always easy to tell the problem from the beat of the music!
<acicula> ghufran: think you just need to add the defined for ssl in your httpd.conf & set a cert
<Phong> Hi everybody, I got a big problem on my ubuntu. I cant boot anymore
<chili555> dratone: you can probably set up an options file in /etc/modprobe.d
<theadmin> Phong: Any errors, anything?
<Phong> my /boo partition is not regognize anymore, when i tried to manually mount it it tell my  (wrong fs type error...)
<hystreni> How do i locate the "C:windows/porgram files/CCP/eve" map on ubuntu? i cant find it
<Phong> +t
<|pez|> Well, that's annoying. my onboard wireless card doesn't work. But the usb-dongle I put in worked like a charm out of the box XD
<theadmin> Phong: I see, did you try to fsck it?
<acicula> hystreni: its under ~/.wine/drive_c/program files etc
<zozz> salut
<Phong> trying now
<acicula> hystreni: should be a link added in the menu to the eve client too
<Stargaze> theadmin: you rule :)))
<yarri> Hej! I have a weird problem with GNU Nano editor. After use it leaves files with weird names, like:
<yarri> !home!plaszczyca!.conkyrc~.1
<Stargaze> it works, tnx
<hystreni> acicula, Thanks ^^ but is teher a way to locate in another way?
<yarri> I cannot figure out why.
<zozz> hello
<swiftarrow> acicula, I couldn't find any way to do it, so now I'm installing it on my other computer which runs karmic.  Don't know why I didn't do that before.
<yarri> Thanks for help
<acicula> hystreni: locate(requires an updatedb) or find
<acicula> or accessories->find files
<Phong> One or more block group descriptor checksum invalid
<acicula> yarri: set to automatically backup?
<theadmin> yarri: Those are backups.
<Stargaze> theadmin: how can I make nautilus do this?
<hystreni> acicula, ty again
<acicula> Phong: heu any hw errors in dmesg?
<theadmin> Stargaze: I dunno, in 9.04 we had a graphical GPG client called "seahorse"
<theadmin> Stargaze: Ah, it's still there. Try just telling it to open .gpg files with it
<orbital_fox> theadmin, Applications>accessories>Encryptions keys and passwords
<Stargaze> i disabled seahorse at startup
<Stargaze> brb
<zamba> does tomcat5.5 rely on jre 5.x?
<Phong> I fixed the partition with fsck, I can mount it now
<Phong> try to reboot
<zozz> bonjour
<jeward> How do I change a password in a wubi install from Windows?
<mzimbres> hi, I am trying to open firefox, but an error message says that there is a process already open, so I try to find it with $ ps -ef | grep firefox, but nothing is found. How can the process be running if it is not found by ps? How to kill it?
<yarri> theadmin, acicula - me bad. Thanks
<theadmin> jeward: That ain't possible, Windows can't mount Linux partitions
<acicula> zamba: no but it requires a minimum version(java specfication) of the jvm
<Phong> It is working fine now, thank you
<orbital_fox> zamba, my package manager has tomcat6
<Xeli> Hey people my wifi stopped working all of the sudden i think i might have uninstalled some program which was needed... it's detected in dmesg (although it gets converted from eth1 to eth2 dunno why..) when i load the module it won't help, and the only thing that's really not working is iwlist scan... it gives back Failed to read scan data: inv arg...
<jeward> theadmin: Okay, I'm booted from a xubuntu live CD, can I do it from there?
<Sacho> windows can mount ext2 through an external program :P
<meteor> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<meteor> Ciao
<theadmin> mzimbres: Well, just try "killall firefox"
<meteor> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<orbital_fox> zamba, does your package manager not say?
<acicula> zamba: err thats exactly what you asked, erm yes iirc tomcat5.5 needs java 5 or higher
<acicula> meteor: go away this is not a warez channel
<ori> how do i access the root terminal, if i wanna install the game vdrift?
<acicula> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<indus> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zamba> acicula: OR higher.. ok.. meaning 6.x will work
<indus> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<jeward> I have a wubi install mounted under a Xubuntu live CD, how can I change the wubi password?
<acicula> zamba: well, in theory it should
<Jb_firefoxx> Hi all
<yarri> theadmin, acicula - I thought that the files will have "~" in the back and not "!"
<mzimbres> theadmin, The process has not been found ...
<zamba> acicula: oh, i love those two words together in a sentence.. "should" and "theory" :p
<theadmin> mzimbres: Weird
<chili555> Xeli: is it the same with sudo iwlist eth2 scan?
<acicula> zamba: well i've had java programs that needed 5 and would not work with 6
<zamba> acicula: hm, ok.. do you have any experience debugging tomcat and/or java programs?
<acicula> zamba, not sure what tomcat is at but im pretty sure it is well definied in the tomcat doc
<acicula> zamba: its been awhile but yes i do
<mzimbres> theadmin, which kind of process are not listed by ps?
<theadmin> acicula: AFAIR tomcat is some kind of server software based on Apache and Java
<ori> how do i access the root terminal, if i wanna install the game vdrift?
<theadmin> mzimbres: Maybe those which you don't own, dunno
<theadmin> ori: sudo -i
<jadakren> ori, why would you want ot... last i read you dont need to
<remoteCTRL1> ori sudo apt-get install vdrift
<acicula> theadmin: its a servlet container basically
<jadakren> ori, also : preamble to getting your system owned = installing lol software as root
<ori> jadakren: i tried,said: are you in root?
<compuman> hey guys whats up
<Xeli> chili555, i tried it under sudo actually so yeah
<jeward> I have a wubi install mounted under a Xubuntu live CD, how can I change the wubi password?
<remoteCTRL1> ori: why dont you for a try try out what ppl keep suggesting you?
<ori> remoteCTRL1: didn't work. couldnt findpackage vdrift
<remoteCTRL1> did you put the sudo infront of the command?
<compuman> I finally got my ubuntu install on my laptop and i can login with faILsafe GNOME but i cant get in on a regular GNOME even with root!
<compuman> any help?
<orly_owl> What video editing program will let me out a black bar over part of the video?
<ori> Jadakren: i dont understand
<orly_owl> *let me put
<ori> remoteCTRL1: lol, i dont know what im not doing
<remoteCTRL1> ori: DID YOU PUT THE SUDO INFRONT OF THE COMMAND???
<chili555> Xeli: does rfkill list verify that the software and hardware switches are all enabled?
<Pici> remoteCTRL1: Please don't use caps.I don't see vdrift in the repositories
<remoteCTRL1> Pici: well that explains alot:)
<remoteCTRL1> Pici: ori sry for my impatience...
<ori> remoteCTRL1: lol, no prob. i just tried that. got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386985/
<compuman> any help?
<Xeli> Chili555, i have program called rfkill nor can i install one from the repos. What does it check for?
<compuman> I finally got my ubuntu install on my laptop and i can login with faILsafe GNOME but i cant get in on a regular GNOME even with root!
<acicula> chili555: yeah
<jeward> I have a wubi install mounted under a Xubuntu live CD, how can I change the wubi password?
<Xeli> compuman, you can never logon to gnome with root
<nvsbl> i think my desktopcouch is broken
<nvsbl> can someone help me fix it?
<acicula> nvsbl: can you describe the problem
<jeward> Where is the wubi passwd file?
<compuman> i know but i shoul be able to login into root without going into failsafe
<remoteCTRL1> ori:  get it there: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Simulation/VDrift-5116.shtml
<chili555> Xeli: it checks to see if the hardare switch and the software (Fn+F5, for example) key combo have allowed the wifi radio to actually operate
<ori> remoteCTRL1: thanx
<remoteCTRL1> ori: np
<chili555> Xeli: is the LED glowing or blinking?
<nvsbl> acicula: whenever i try to run various programs (gwibber, lernid), they fail. they return this: "ImportError: cannot import name oauth"
<Xeli> chili555, but all the other functions of iwlist seem to be working so it should be on? The LED is not blinking
<acicula> gwibber uses desktopcouch?
<compuman> I finally got my ubuntu install on my laptop and i can login with faILsafe GNOME but i cant get in on a regular GNOME even with root!
<acicula> nvsbl: dunno, did googling the error dig up anything?
<Xeli> chili555, omfg i just noticed that i do have a button to switch wifi on and off, it works now haha i feel so stupid, thanks ;)
<Stik> Been there done that Xeli lol
<chili555> Xeli: glad its working!!
<jeward> I have a wubi install mounted under a Xubuntu live CD, how can I change the wubi password?  Where is the wubi passwd file
<spencer> can anyone help me with upstart??? It seems like upstart 0.6.3-11 is not starting some of my /etc/init.d scripts.
<nvsbl> acicula: no one seems to have had this problem that i cans ee
<ultraz> spencer: what is wubi?
<hystreni> how do u make a file that when u click it start a commando?
<spencer> ultraz: it's windows installer for ubuntu
<MindSpark> hi, I have a server that mounts a davfs. Whenever I start writing to that directory, everything hangs and the server needs to be rebooted because it cannot be accessed using ssh anymore. Any clues ?
<jgcp> what is the command to install gstreamer bad and ugly through apt?
<spencer> can anyone help me with upstart??? It seems like upstart 0.6.3-11 is not starting some of my /etc/init.d scripts.
<spencer> MindSpark: this is an issue with upstart 0.6.3-11, i have the same problem
<MindSpark> spencer, what is upstart ?
<hystreni> how do u make a file that when u click it start a commando? do any1 know?
<spencer> Mindspark: that's like the service manager in ubuntu so to speak.
<spencer> MindSpark: it's replacing the old rc.# scripts
<MindSpark> spencer, but I mount manually, I don't let ubuntu do it for me
<frankS2> ohrly
<MindSpark> would this still be applicable ?
<acicula> nvsbl: idunno then
<spencer> MindSpark: i have a couple startup scripts in /etc/init.d/ as well it's not starting up the same fashion as my ssh server.
<acicula> spencer: how does upstart remotely relate to mounting via webdav?
<foxleoly> hi
<foxleoly> first time been here
<nvsbl> acicula: s'all good. i posted on the forums as well. thanks
<MindSpark> spencer, but I don't. I just do mount -t davfs 'http://host/folder' 'dir'
<MindSpark> I don't have this written in any script
<MindSpark> I do it from bash
<spencer> MindSpark: is sshd starting on the actual machine??
<MindSpark> spencer, yes
<jeward> Anybody know where the wubi passwd file is?
<Gangrel> any idea how to run bin files?
<spencer> MindSpark, are you sure after reboot, the sshd is started?
<orly_owl> What video editing program will let me put a black bar over part of the video?
<Jaimie> ./path_to_bin
<Jaimie> no?
<MindSpark> spencer, I don't have physical access to the server. It's a dedicated server at a hosting company. So I am sure it is, or else I wouldn't be able to access it
<ddavids> pls i wld like to know why it is so hard to get themes to work alone on ubuntu without any dependencies...?
<Jaimie> make sure its +x Gangrel
<nvsbl> orly_owl: cinelerra, perhaps
<MindSpark> orly_owl, ffmpeg
<Gangrel> Jaimie, you mean?
<orly_owl> MindSpark: How would I do that in ffmpeg?
<mzimbres> hi, I am trying to open Firefox, but an error message says that there is a process already open, so I try to find it with $ ps -ef | grep firefox, but nothing is found. How can the process be running if it is not found by ps? How to kill it?
<MindSpark> orly_owl, #ffmpeg
<spencer> MindSpark: oh then i guess that's correct then.. sorry i thought it's the same issue i have...
<Jaimie> are you in the console Gangrel ?
<MindSpark> spencer, ok, thanks.
<Gangrel> jaimie, yes
<SealedWithAKiss> Upon booting Ubuntu produces three error messages before attempting to display my desktop. Something like 'Could not update ICEauthority', plus a couple of other referencing my home directory and Nautilus. I have booted into a LiveCD and have mounted and chrooted into my Linux partition. However when I attempt to access /home/directory using the command ecryptfs-mount-private I receive the error ERROR: Encrypted private director
<SealedWithAKiss> y is not setup properly. Can anybody help please?
<MindSpark> orly_owl, there's also kino, but I don't know if you can do that using kino
<orly_owl> ok
<acicula> SealedWithAKiss: did you reuse the home partition from a previous installation?
<acicula> SealedWithAKiss: the error stems from the home directory not being decrypted, probably because the password you entered does not match the one used to lock the encryption key
<Jaimie> try opening terminal gangrel and drag the bin file into it
<motaka2> what is the best way to install LAMP with php5.3 on ubuntu 9 ?
<Ose> how can I disable the password requirement for mounting other partitions?
<sudipta> what is a suitable c++ ide for karmic?
<hl_99> hey guys, i know its better to first install windows and then linux. but is the other way around that bad? its just about grub right?
<Jaimie> if not you have to "chmod  +x /path/to/file"
<Jaimie> and then ./file
<nvsbl> will lucid have plymouth?
<acicula> hl_99: correct
<acicula> hl_99: well and repartitioning/resizing if needed
<hl_99> acicula yeah okay but there are ways to fix that right?
<SealedWithAKiss> acicula, I don't think so no. I can't be sure though. Also, I haven't been asked to enter a password at any point. When I boot the faulty partition, it doesn't ask me to login. It produces the three errors and then displays a blank default desktop background with no menus or anything.
<acicula> hl_99: yeh
<hl_99> ok thx
<acicula> i do think so, i've seen the error come up before, you installed therefore you entered a password somewehere, are you auto logging in
<acicula> ?
<SealedWithAKiss> acicula, this is like the millionth problem I have had with Karmic since installing a week ago. I feel like giving up.
<acicula> SealedWithAKiss: im hoping the lts will be better too
<Stargaze> SealedWithAKiss: lucid is coming out in a few weeks from now
<SealedWithAKiss> acicula, I'm not auto logging in.
<acicula> SealedWithAKiss: then you are entering an account/password when you login to the desktop right
<SealedWithAKiss> acicula, usually yes. Not now though, it doesn't ask for either.
<acicula> hmm thats odd
<acicula> but you do get errors about nautilus pertaining to your home directory?
<SealedWithAKiss> acicula, three consecutive errors, then a blank desktop with no menus or icons. No login screen is displayed at any point.
<acicula> can you give the errors?
<scoon1329> I'm having trouble getting my webcam (device id 0ac8:3420 - Venus USB2.0 Camera) to work with Skype on Ubuntu 9.10 amd64. I've found that the driver may have issues with it at any other resolution than 640x480 and this is confirmed in Cheese as the camera will only work in 640x480 resolution, but I'm stuck as to where to go to fix this.
<new_lubuntu_user> hi, i need help with lubuntu... can anybody assisst me please?
<Zus> can some one  please explain why there would be no data when signing the UCoC?
<new_lubuntu_user> any body help?
<new_lubuntu_user> please?
<Flnrock2b> Bonjours ^^
<rzx237> new_lubuntu_user: whats the problem?
<new_lubuntu_user> i was trying to install lubuntu on my pc, but it seems that the "Install Lubuntu 9.10 doesn't work"
<new_lubuntu_user> im on the livecd now
<acicula> !details | new_lubuntu_user
<ubottu> new_lubuntu_user: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hikenboot> anyone know what package provides iscsi sendsigs.omit.d ?
<new_lubuntu_user> ok... let me say my problem in a whole...
<new_lubuntu_user> hi, sorry got dc...
<new_lubuntu_user> here is what's happening...
<spencer> can anyone help me with upstart??? It seems like upstart 0.6.3-11 is not starting some of my /etc/init.d scripts.
<new_lubuntu_user> i run the live cd of LUBUNTU 9.10 i burned, it worked fine, im using it now, so i wanted to install it on my pc as a dual boot with xp, but the icon "Install Lubuntu 9.10" seems to not work...
<new_lubuntu_user> so can anybody help me?
<scoon1329> define "seems not to work" does nothing happen at all?
<new_lubuntu_user> yes, i tried, executing it, nothing happens
<default> hello
<acicula> !upstart | spencer
<ubottu> spencer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<etsorbme8> where or what log file would you look at for shutdown errors or halts during shutdown and does not completely shutdown and would like to find out what is causing this?
<default> Im trying to complete a script for a unix class. In solaris we use chmod +x
<default> Doesnt seem to work in ubunti
<default> ubuntu*
<acicula> in the faq you can find a command that tells you whats started when and how and whats running now
<new_lubuntu_user> i mean, nothing happens when i try to run or execute the icon, it just stay there
<acicula> default: chmod works the same in ubuntu as it does on solaris
<default> chmod +x alone wont let me run the script though
<acicula> you click on the install ubuntu icon on the desktop?
<new_lubuntu_user> yup
<acicula> well you ned to call the script
<acicula> new_lubuntu_user: give it a bit of time or try the alternate install? dunno really
<okc2> hi
<default> I did. I remember someone telling me another way to do it in ubuntu but I forgot how
<new_lubuntu_user> i tried looking for a menu, but it doesn't show it anywhere either, just the icon
<llutz> default: sh script
<default> oh so its sh to run it
<new_lubuntu_user> how can i do the alternate install without making a mistake of installing it on a different partition/
<default> In solaris we type just the name of the file. Thanks. I'll remember sh
<llutz> default: solaris has "." in PATH? linux hasnt
<llutz> default: so "./script" should do
<hikenboot> I have a problem dpkg is telling me to fix a dpkg error by running dpkg --configure -a unfortunately the fix is to install another package which dpkg wont allow me to do because of the error
<llutz> s/linux/most linux distros/
<default> That works too thanks
<primo> dwgido9pd
<primo> olka ke pasa
<primo> tonto
<primo> ca
<new_lubuntu_user> help? so how do i do the alternate install without making a mistake of formatting a  different partition? coz i tried it a couple of times, the icon really won't work..
<morpheus> hi all
<kondo> hikenboot:I'm getting problem,I install office 2007 in ubuntu 9.10,I cannot open outlook and I try to use wine 1.1.32 still problem
<enrabacuriosos> olá a todos
<morpheus> how to give for QEMU more than 2gb of memory?
<hikenboot> kondo what is the problem you are getting
<hikenboot> kondo, did you try #wine-hq?
<hikenboot> sorry kondo #winehq
<new_lubuntu_user> so no one can really help me with my problem with installing LUBUNTU?
<acicula> morpheus: you cant specify more then 2gb or are you not specifying at all
<new_lubuntu_user> =(
<acicula> whats Lubuntu?
<enrabacuriosos> os enrabo a todos
<enrabacuriosos> sim sim,enrabo-te a ti tbm
<enrabacuriosos> quem quer ser primeiro
<enrabacuriosos> ????
<FloodBot2> enrabacuriosos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enrabacuriosos> oh morpheus,queres ser tu o primeiro a ser enrabado?
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, whats the problem
<Pici> !pt | enrabacuriosos
<ubottu> enrabacuriosos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<morpheus> acicula \qemu: at most 2047 MB RAM can be simulated
<new_lubuntu_user> i run the live cd of LUBUNTU 9.10 i burned, it worked fine, im using it now, so i wanted to install it on my pc as a dual boot with xp, but the icon "Install Lubuntu 9.10" seems to not work..
<acicula> morpheus: i guess not then
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, did you backup your windows partition?
<Stargaze> new_lubuntu_user: restart the pc with the cd inside and choose installation
<new_lubuntu_user> Lubuntu is a light weight version of ubuntu, that's what the wiki says...
<acicula> new_lubuntu_user: try the default ubuntu installation iso first?
<kondo> hikenboot:I'm getting Cannot start Ms office Outlook,cannot open the outlook window
<new_lubuntu_user> well, when i try to boot using the cd, the only thing i see is, "to run lubuntu, press enter or live"
<hikenboot> kondo goto #winehq
<hikenboot> kondo they will help you debug it
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, why dont you just use ubuntu instead of ubuntu lite?
<new_lubuntu_user> i haven't, i have four partitions, and it ok if i have the windows removed as long as two out of the four partions i have wont be harmed
<new_lubuntu_user> my pc can't havndle the weight of ubuntu, coz i just have 256 ram, and it shared with my onboard video card
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, you need to back up your data before installing a second operating system...if you dont want to loose it then be sure to back it up...it only makes sense!
<new_lubuntu_user> ok, ill do that, but i have to fid out first how i'll be able to install this if the icon won't work
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, find out what the icon is pointing to and run it with gksu
<new_lubuntu_user> gksu? just type it? where?
<new_lubuntu_user> by pointing to, you mean, the location?
<Stargaze> new_lubuntu_user: check out ubuntuclips.org pls :)
<new_lubuntu_user> coz the exact file name is "ubiquity-gtkui.desktop"
<new_lubuntu_user> and the location is "/home/ubuntu/Desktop"
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, open a console
<new_lubuntu_user> ok...
<new_lubuntu_user> how do i open one? sorry... im really not that familiar with the terms
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, open ubiguity-gtkui.desktop in an editor and see whats in it
<hikenboot> does the lubuntu have a menu?
<new_lubuntu_user> like leafpad, right?
<ddavids> does anyone knw of a channel where i can get help on sound (alsa) issues?
<hikenboot> usually its under applications accessories terminal at least in ubuntu
<Vesperon> hi to all
<hikenboot> ddavids, #alsa i think
<new_lubuntu_user> ok, got the terminal open
<DasEi> ddavids: common questions here, or go to alsaproject's homepage
<Vesperon> i need some help with empathy
<new_lubuntu_user> when i opened the icon with leafpad, it shows lots of things, i really can't understad...
<blinkiz> Hi. Having problem that tty1 to tty6 just look like fuss on this new computer. What can be wrong? Am having a ATI Radeon HD 3870 in this computer.
<Als_> join #emc
<hikenboot> type in gedit /home/ubuntu/Desktop/ubiquity-gtkui.deskto
<blinkiz> tty7, X window, looks alright.
<hystreni> i need help, im trying to Play EVE online, but to do that i need to find the Prefs.ini file... and i cannot find it anywhere :S
<new_lubuntu_user> ok, ill try it
<ddavids> DasEi: i have been getting sound from my internal speakers on my desktop even when headphones are connected and i am looking to fix this...
<new_lubuntu_user> when i tried typing it, it shows lots of things again, which i cannot understand
<DasEi> ddavids: you speak of the system's internal (signal-beep) speaker ?
<new_lubuntu_user> but most of them says, command not found
<ddavids> no, i mean the main system speaker
<new_lubuntu_user> it shows, errors, warnings, command not found,
<new_lubuntu_user> and it seems like it different languages
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, open a browser and use pastebin.ca and copy it to their and post the link
<new_lubuntu_user> and the end says, its a syntax error, unexpected end of file
<new_lubuntu_user> ok, ill do that
<Vesperon> how do i get facebook in empathy if any one can help contact me in a private window.......thanks in advance!
<DasEi> ddavids: did you try pavucontrol or gnome-alsamixer to seperate the channels ? pulseaudio /w jack another solution, once your hardware is correctly known by the os
<rarianrakista> Anyone ever tried the " Ultimate Edition "  based on Ubuntu ?
<Pici> rarianrakista: Yes, and we do not support it here.
<Vesperon> not me....!!
<Pici> !ultimate | rarianrakista
<ubottu> rarianrakista: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<MindSpark> what's a zombie process ?
<etsorbme8> what would happen if I got rid of "ro quiet splash" in the grub boot-up menu? or what should i have if I want to see text bootup and shutdown? scroll?
<rarianrakista> Was not asking if you support it, just wandering if anyone had tried it
<drizzt_> MindSpark, this is one which no longer sheduled but yet not terminated
<hikenboot> new_lubuntu_user, got to go an emergency post the contents of that file and see if someone else can tell you how to execute the link from a console prompt
<Myrtti> rarianrakista: not worth the trouble
<thisdotpheonix> which is the tool commonly used in ubuntu to monitor download
<acicula> etsorbme8: think removing quiet and splash will give you the kernel messages during boot
<new_lubuntu_user> i should go to that site, right?
<ddavids> im sorry but i dont have pavucontrol. i have tried different optioons on alsamixer but no success...
<thisdotpheonix> sorry monitor bandwidth
<acicula> ro pertains to initially mounting the root fs, but not sure, in any case thats best left there?
<drizzt_> how to intall the ubuntu into separate folder?
<DasEi> MindSpark: like if you close (or crash) an app, but the pid is still up
<rarianrakista> KK, I'll just stick with the 10.x ubuntu I am running
<new_lubuntu_user> ok, thanks
<etsorbme8> acicula; thanks I will try that
<MindSpark> DasEi, does that mean it's no longer doing anything ? I am basically copying files to davfs
<tower_> hello
<Pici> new_lubuntu_user: If you have the harddrive space, it may be easier for you to install from the Ubuntu Live CD and then install the lubuntu-desktop package afterwards.
<new_lubuntu_user> but, ubuntu is a lot bigger than lubuntu, i have the space, the problem is with the RAM i got...
<DJones> Vesperon: Did you get sorted with your facebook chat on empathy query? If not, there's a blog posting here that explains how to do it http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/02/11/using-facebook-xmpp-chat-on-ubuntu/
<DasEi> MindSpark: davfs I don't understand
<acicula> new_lubuntu_user: try xubuntu, which is (better) supported here?
<new_lubuntu_user> that's the reason why i want to install LUBUNTU, coz it allows me to still use my pc...
<hystreni> I need help findign a file that dosent come up when i use "search for files" in any of my directorys... it menas it dosent exists or its hidden?
<Vesperon> gonna check it out now
<MindSpark> DasEi, I have a remote filesystem of type webdav mounted to a directory and copying files to it, my guess is that this is the zombie process
<acicula> new_lubuntu_user: yeah but from what i gather the install cd's from lubuntu are still in alpha/beta
<new_lubuntu_user> what are the specs i need to run xubuntu on my PC?
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu | new_lubuntu_user
<ubottu> new_lubuntu_user: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<new_lubuntu_user> ok, ill check on it
<Vesperon> i have been to that site before and i tried this way but does not load the fotos of my contacts
<ddavids> DasEi: do i have to have pulse audio b4 i can resolve it?
<n8w> how do i clean up a memory?ive tried "echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" but then i have to use "su"...
<drizzt_> and second question, how does the kernel know character maps before it can mount / ?
<n8w> usin su is ok,but i cant see any difference while usin free -m under my regular account
<n8w> i can see the impact of echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches under the root,but not under my user account
<acicula> drizzt_: some are compiled in afaik, has a bunch of locale options too
<DasEi> ddavids:so jackd (and not jack, that's an audio ripper) and pulseaudio should do jack-sensing
<drizzt_> acicula, is there a way to find out which were compiled into kernel?
<DasEi> MindSpark: why not use rsync and a progress indicator or wuch the network -  throughput to determine ?
<ddavids> DasEi: do i do jackd at the terminal?
<acicula> drizzt_: kernel config is stored in /boot/
<MindSpark> DasEi, I don't know what rsync is, but that sounds like a pretty good method
<Dr_Willis> rsync - the WONDER toll
<DasEi> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Dr_Willis> tool :)
<phaedra> has anyone else gotten a spam pm from hyjnxa when they got on the channel?
<Dan_E> yes
<MindSpark> the server I am uploading to doesn't have ftp/sftp or anything, just webdav
<MindSpark> does rsync work with that too ?
<acicula> phaedra: report it on #freenode
<phaedra> ok
<DasEi> MindSpark: it autoresumes and with the option -P shows you a progress-bar and throughput, handle like cp
<doonie> what's the most lightweight java package for ubuntu? Getting a few options when i write 'java' but not sure of any of them.. tutorials say sun, but 200mb isn't that light weight :)
<DasEi> MindSpark: must understand the protocoll, can just try it
<MindSpark> DasEi, alright, I'll give it a shot
<MindSpark> thanks guys !
<MindSpark> and ladies :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. does cp have a Progress bar option? Never noticed that
<doonie> not that I know, rsync does though
<MindSpark> Dr_Willis, does it ? what's the option for that ?
<phaedra> ok, i was told to just use /ignore on it....
<ubyserver> Hello
<ubyserver> Hope you all are well.
<Dr_Willis> MindSpark:  no idea. but aparently rsync does :)
<drizzt_> how to intall the ubuntu into separate folder?
<MindSpark> yep, that's the cool thing actually
<DasEi> ddavids:I must look it up myself (some time ago for me, I use the switch ~ amp off); jackd is a prog that senses/monitors if a plug is put in like headphones and then acts
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: cp itself not, least not with no trick, rsync does
<ddavids> DasEi: id really appreciate it if u cld help...
<DasEi> ddavids: looking for it
<nickolas> sorry my laptop froze
<nickolas> it happes often lately
<ubyserver> Hello. If I wanted to compile and run code that was displayed on a webpage what would I need to do?
<rifter> Dr_Willis, no progress bar for cp.  doonie is right about rsync
<ubyserver> I started by copy & pasting into a file
<ubyserver> Do I now ./configure that file
<rifter> Dr_Willis, rsync is great for a lot of things
<drizzt_> ubyserver, you should autotoolize it first :)
<gajan> can anybody please tell me how do i have the option for both fresh installation and upgrade , while using kickstart ?
<skabasje> hey. I want to install ubuntu from my flash drive, when i use unetboot and then try to boot from the flash drive, it says some file is missing. nltdr or something.... why?
<drizzt_> ubyserver, what language your code is in?
<ubyserver> I don't understand. This is where I am getting the code from.
<ubyserver> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_unauthorized_MiniPCI_network_card
<rifter> ubyserver, it depends greatly on what kind of code you are talking about
<ubyserver> C-code
<drizzt_> ubyserver, cc <file> should work
<rifter> skabasje, the nt boot loader is still on the boot sector, that's why you're getting ntldr errors
<rifter> skabasje, windows boot loader
<skabasje> How do I fix this?
<ubyserver> drizzt_, file not recognized
<rifter> ubyserver, well unless there is a configure script there ./configre won't do anything
<Giant81> anyone know where I would start troubleshooting my audio?
<rifter> skabasje, well the error is coming from the windows boot loader being on whatever drive your bios is first booting.  if that is ndesirable you need to install a linux one like lilo or grub
<ubyserver> rifter, It is text that I would like to compile and run. What do I do.
<skabasje> But, I did it before
<skabasje> It worked before, trying to do this.
<skabasje> So, how do I do this if my windows installation is corrupt?
<rifter> ubyserver, well you can try gcc yourfile.c -o whatyouwahttocallit
<ubyserver> alright.
<rifter> ubyserver, gcc is the c compiler.  configure scripts make makefiles and makefiles tell make waht to do.  but a simple c program should compile either form a make in that directory or with a direct gcc command. when in doubt start with gcc like what I told you
<ubyserver> rifter, I don't know if I started out right but I used gedit to create the file.
<ubyserver> rifter, maybe it saved as .txt
<ubyserver> ?
<drizzt_> ubyserver, does it have .c extension?
<rifter> ubyserver, that chould be fine
<ubyserver> nope
<ubyserver> I did not save with .c ext
<ubyserver> rifter, alright.
<drizzt_> ok so rename it now and run cc on it
<rifter> ubyserver, well technically extensions shouldn't matter but the convention is to name c programs .c and c++ programs .cpp
<TheAshMan> is there a way to make rsync listen for changes to the filesystem?
<rifter> ubyserver, but it will probably compile just the same as long as you pass the right filename to gcc
<Dan_E> Giant81: what is wrong with your audio?
<Lachance> rifter, Correct - in Linux file extensions are there for humans, not for the computer. =)
<skabasje> So, no way for me to install ubuntu from flash drive if windows installation is corrupt?
<ubyserver> alright I got a.out
<davidgomes> anyone here can help me with the java web start ? i think there is some problems with the proxy. How can i set it ?
<rifter> Lachance, yeah I knew that but I couldn't remember for sure if gcc did some weird processing based on filenames
<DasEi> ddavids: which soundcard are you using ?
<Giant81> Dan_E: I have 2 audio devices, the onboard and the HDMI port.  I am getting no audio from the onboard even though it was selected.  I went to uninstall the onboard and re-install it but I'm not sure how to 're-install' hardware on ubuntu
<Giant81> Dan_E: so all I see now is the HDMI ...
<davidgomes> how can i see it
<Lachance> rifter, gcc is part of the GNU project, so no it does not. =)
<davidgomes> intel .. con
<ubyserver> drizzt_, result of your consult was a.out
<davidgomes> the sound is working
<rifter> skabasje, the windows being corrupt does not matter
<drizzt_> ubyserver, so type ./a.out <ans some paramaters maybe>
<davidgomes> ops
<ddavids> DasEi: i dont understand pls...
<skabasje> So, if it doesn't matter, what steps should I follow to get ubuntu working on the system?
<Dan_E> system>Admin>hardware
<ubyserver> alright.
<rifter> skabasje, what you need to do if the drive that is booting with the windows boot loader is not something you need in your boot chain right now is change the boot order in your bios
<ddavids> DasEi: how do i check tht?
<skabasje> I changed the boot order, the flash disk is on top
<Lachance> skabasje, as long as you can boot off the flash drive and get some kind of Live environment running, no it does not. Are you overwriting Windows?
<DasEi> ddavids: lspci | grep audio
<ubyserver> thank you.
<ubyserver> I will return :)
<fuzzygold> Anyone managed to remote desktop to pc connected via mobile broadband? PC running Ubuntu 9.10
<skabasje> I get the, nltdr file is missing error. *donno if it's nltdr :P*
<DasEi> ddavids: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<ddavids> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<skabasje> yes, nltdr
<rifter> skabasje, well, either the flash disk is not being booted or there is something wrong with what you've done there.. you say you installed ubuntu to the flash disk?
<skabasje> No
<skabasje> I used unetbootin
<DasEi> ddavids:  gnome-alsamixer, shall also provide a driver  (upper left corner)
<rifter> skabasje, you should boot to a livecd and see if you can see the partitions there
<skabasje> I want to install ubuntu on the notebook, using my flash disk
<rifter> skabasje, ah
<skabasje> It doesnt have a cd drive. It's an eeepc
<skabasje> *which is satans invention I swear*
<drizzt_> skabasje, not all flash drives can be boot from
<Giant81> Dan_E: http://pastebin.com/6VT93rm7
<ujjain> Hello. I have the feeling I am screwed and unable to reinstall grub2, because all howto's assume you do not have a seperate /boot partition. I have 2 partitions, 1 ext3=/boot and 1 LVM with swap and ext4. Can somebody please guide me to the grub2 process? I have been trying for 3 hours now. Even a basic command as root (hd0,4) fails, even though I mounted /dev/sda5.
<skabasje> This one can, I've used it for ubuntu, windows 7, windows xp, It works.
<leander_craig> skabsje , does the notebook suppoet usb boot?
<skabasje> yes.
<ddavids> DasEi: i have gotten the gnome alsamixer...wht next?
<DasEi> ddavids:  gnome-alsamixer     (start it)
<Giant81> Dan_E: when I went to system-admin-hardware it only showed my video drivers.. it looks like it's installed right, but I don't see it in the list of audio devices
<overlord> I had been using ubuntu 9.04 with "/" as mount point on a 20gb partition and the rest 60gb was a ntfs partition. I tried to upgrade to 9.10 without installing but had a lot of error. On the upgraded system I could not copy/paste on the ntfs partition as it gave me an input/output error. Now I install 9.10 from scratch. Now the 60gb media does not mount. I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/BUNydAUP
<Lachance> ujjain, I think there is a GRUB channel. You might get more support there? I'll check...
<DasEi> ddavids: apart from more then two channels should also see a driver in it's upper left corner
<rifter> fuzzygold, what's most important there is that you can interrogate an external ip address for the machine and thatyou have control of the firewalls between you so the right ports are opened
<Giant81> DasEi: I'm following you helping ddavids, I think I'm in the same boat... I'll just lurk for a min and see if my problem goes away
<Lachance> ujjain, Yeah, it's there.
<ujjain> laclasse: I will check in #grub. :)
<drizzt_> does ubuntu have firewall by default?
<ujjain> Lachance: thank you.
<Pici> !firewall | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ddavids> DasEi: i dont see the driver, does it have a name?
<Lachance> ujjain, Let us know how it goes! =) Good luck!
<rifter> skabasje, well there's only two possibilities here.  either you have a windows boot loader on that flash drive or it's being passed over for a drive that does
<hikenboot> figured out how to get around a broken package that wont allow any install because sudo aptitude install -f or dpkg -a --configure fails the command is sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package-name> in case anyone else has the problem!
<DasEi> ddavids: you should see a card model there
<ddavids> DasEi: i can only see the Analog Devices AD1884 and the controls under it...
<ddavids> DasEi: yes io do...
<Lachance> hikenboot, Good find! =D
<skabasje> So, am screwed
<DasEi> ddavids: this means theres is a driver loaded then, this was my question about
<dinosaurvskitten> does anyone else have problems with skype lagging every 5-6 seconds and scrambling the sound?
<Lachance> skabasje, What're you on now?
<dinosaurvskitten> works fine on windows, as usual
<ddavids> DasEi: ok
<drizzt_> how to intall the ubuntu into separate folder on my disk?
<rifter> skabasje, and unfortunately the best way to find out is to be able to boot into some environment where you can check the partitions and boot loader of that flash drive and make sure you have a bootable primary partitionon it and that the right bootloader is installed in the boot block
<ddavids> DasEi: so wht do i do frm ere?
<ori> remotectrl1: dou know how i install vdrift?
<skabasje> I just downloaded ubuntu 9.10, *the latest*, i used unetbootin to make the flash disk bootable, and these are all the steps I took.
<overlord> I had been using ubuntu 9.04 with "/" as mount point on a 20gb partition and the rest 60gb was a ntfs partition. I tried to upgrade to 9.10 without installing but had a lot of error. On the upgraded system I could not copy/paste on the ntfs partition as it gave me an input/output error. Now I installed 9.10 from scratch. Now the 60gb media does not mount. I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/BUNydAUP
<skabasje> I'm on my desktop.
<dinosaurvskitten> I'm not doing anything cpu intensive and skype is around 15%
<rifter> skabasje, right so that's my point
<ori> Can someone tell me how to install vdrift-2009-06-15-src.tar.bz2?
<rifter> skabasje, you should be able to figure this out on your desktop
<skabasje> I should be... But I'm not. I've tried, trust me :P
<rifter> skabasje, does your desktop have a cd drive or is it an eeepc too?
<Lachance> ori, tar -xf vdrift-2009-06-15-src.tar.bz2 and look for a readme file, a .deb package, etc.
<skabasje> it has a cd drive
<rifter> skabasje, what os is the desktop running
<DasEi> ddavids: I haven't googled your chip yet, but I assume it's least a 4 channel, so there should be a fader for phone and normal output, also in the button can set differnt modi of how card is being used
<skabasje> But I don't have a cd of ubuntu. Windows 7
<Giant81> http://pastebin.com/0X4PLiUT
<Lachance> overlord, You're trying to keep two, bootable parts? (Ubuntu and Windows?)
<matteo1990_> overlord, Do you have a pc with windows?
<ori> lachance: thanx extracting...
<rifter> skabasje, ok .. I haven't tried windows 7 but I wonder if it still has fdisk on the command line
<overlord> Lachance: I only have ubuntu. I just have a partition on ntfs.
<overlord> matteo1990: no
<rifter> skabasje, if it does you can at least see the partitions even though you can't mount them
<overlord> matteo1990_: no
<skabasje> I can use the flash disk
<Lachance> overlord, NTFS is the file system for Windows. Am I missing something? >_>
<skabasje> I can see the files
<skabasje> and it has the ubuntu icon aswel
<skabasje> Is it because I quick formatted it ntfs?
<overlord> Lachance: I did have windows installed previously. And there was some data on the partiton which i required. so, i did not format it.
<matteo1990_> overlord, i fixed this problem running chkdsk /f on windows as he suggest. Aniway you can fine a windows pc everywhere..
<ddavids> DasEi: thanks for ur efforts...
<rifter> skabasje, yes
<Lachance> overlord, I figured as much. But, you see, the problem is that NTFS is the file system for WINDOWS. As such it's proprietary and Ubuntu, to my knowledge, can't mount it.
<overlord> matteo1990_: unfortunately i had windows only on my laptop which is getting serviced as of now.
<skabasje> so
<skabasje> it should be FAT?
<rifter> skabasje, I don't think you can boot linux from an ntfs partition
<skabasje> k
<drizzt_> how to intall the ubuntu into separate folder on my disk? come one, I haven't got all day
<skabasje> let me try fat, brb
<Lachance> !patience | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<overlord> Lachance: I had been using this partition when i was on 9.04..8.10..8.04...
<DasEi> ddavids: did it do the job ? else there is the solution with jack-sensing, but as have used it once longer ago, I'm not the best at it, jackd was package, as said
<skabasje> fat, fat(32) or xfat :S
<alive1> o hello there...
<orson> Lachance: mounting ntfs isn't a problem since ages
<rifter> <skabasje> well I would expect it to be a linux native type partition like ext3 etx4 .. but I haven't tried this  unetbootin let me see if I can find something on it
<drizzt_> damn I would use ubuntuforums if someone would ever answer the posts  here
<drizzt_> *there
<skabasje> which fat? :P regulat fat?
<Lachance> drizzt_, What're you trying to do? Create a seperate partition to install Ubuntu into on an HDD with an existing OS?
<Lachance> orson, =O I don't use Windows, at all, so I wouldn't know too much about it.
<matteo1990_> Hi all i have , according to lsusb, an Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode). It can't see my mobile phone and my wii controller... How can i fix it?
<orson> l33t
<Gangrel> how can i log as super user in terminal? cause su doesn't work
<Lachance> I know how to stab Windows with a knife and that's it. (No offense to those who love/use Windows)
<ddavids> DasEi: was i just supposed to open gnome-alsamixer and close it? cos i didnt get what u told me to alter in there?
<orson> Gangrel: sudo -i
<rifter> Lachance, there've been ntfs drivers in linux for a very long time, and for at least several versionsnow ubuntu has included the read/write versions
<Lachance> Gangrel, sudo su. Yeah, I know, it's asinine
<alive1> no...
<alive1> Gangrel: sudo -s
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know what the controls are for FCE Ultra? And I'm not talking about the customizable gamepad - I'm talking about "save state" and "load state" and suchlike.
<dinosaurvskitten> has anyone here gotten skype to actually work and not distort your calls as though you were calling from the middle of nowhere over cans linked together with a string?
<Lachance> rifter, *noted* Perhaps you can help overlord? Like I said, I don't use Windows, so I wouldn't know.
<hikenboot> anyone know how i configure startup runlevel values for lsb and open-iscsi? for that matter it might be a generic method but i have never done it
<Lachance> Boker Tov, Yerushalmi! =D
<rifter> Lachance, sure
<ubyserver> Thank you very much for that rifter and drizzt_
<DasEi> ddavids: no, it should give you faders to be muted or not, and also lets you configure the use of your soudchip
<Yerushalmi> Hah, tzohorayim tovim, Lachance.
<rifter> Yerushalmi, I have them somewhere .. if I remember right the number keys pick a state and f5 saves and f7 loads
<Gangrel> can someon help me install the damned regnum online? the installer is a .bin file
<Gangrel> that i cannot make it to work
<Yerushalmi> rifter: Awesome. Do you know where the states get saved to?
<alive1> Gangrel: sudo sh installer.bin
<innatech> Having a little trouble managing symlinks. I have an nv-raid stripe at /mnt/nvraid0 . I want to link /var/videos/ to /mnt/nvraid0/va1/ such that everything I write to /var/videos/ is actually stored on the array. I tried to set this up doing ln -s  /mnt/nvraid0/va1/   /var/videos/ . Did I do it backwards? The wrong partition is growing.
<hikenboot> Gangrel, what exactly doesnt work
<Yerushalmi> rifter: Also, what idiot makes a program without giving out keymap  information? :)
<Gangrel> aLive1 doesn't work
<alive1> Gangrel: what does it say?
<Gangrel> hikenboot, i cannot make it to install
<Lachance> Gangrel, did you chmod +x before running sh?
<alive1> does it just quit without any message?
<lostcaus1> quit
<lostcaus1> sorry, forgot the /
<Gangrel> Lachance yes
<hikenboot> Gangrel, dont keep us guessing what does it say
<Gangrel> aLive1, regnum: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Lachance> Gangrel, then it needs to be smacked with a rake! =O
<Gangrel> Lachance, what?
<hikenboot> Gangrel, if you dont have scripting experience your going to have to go back to the people who made it
<Lachance> Nevermind...
<alive1> Gangrel: what's the output of "strings installer.bin|head"
<Gangrel> nvm ty for trying i will solve it through forums
<alive1> just the top line
<Gangrel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gangrel> alive1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387037/ check this
<alive1> oh... well... try going to forums then =/
<alive1> Gangrel: or ask the package provider for ubuntu instructions
<Giant81> DasEi: Dan_E, maybe one of you has come by this, or can point me in the right direction.  Through your help it looks like my driver is loaded, gnome-alsamixer is installed, but when I do an "lshw -c multimedia" and found it's set at "unclaimed"
<Dan_E> you dont have sound i assume
<Giant81> DasEi, Dan_E, http://pastebin.com/0X4PLiUT  Shows the output of what I ran
<sioma> whats up guys
<Giant81> nope
<hikenboot> Gangrel, try putting a } at the bottom of the file shown in your pastebin
<Kwpolska> I've got a Pentagram Cerberus P 6331-42 router. My network IP is not everytime the same. How to make it only one, nonchangable, as in Windows? I need to setup a dyndns
<nitzs> hey
<Dan_E> in terminal alsamixer and be sure no mm's should be m increase all to max hit f5 and f6 to check all
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<motaka2> how can i find httpd.conf ?
<Dan_E> type alsamixer
<Stargaze> motaka2: locate httpd.conf
<oahho> guys any help how to make a desktop theme?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: sudo find / -name "httpd.conf"
<motaka2> Stargaze: that doesnt dispaly it
<ActionParsnip> !theme | oahho
<ubottu> oahho: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: then the file is missin
<oahho> ActionParsnip:  i want to make my own theme
<oahho> rather than applying the available
<Stargaze> motaka2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511618
<skabasje> FAT seems to work so far.
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: look i have already installed apatche by apt-get i need to find it's httpd .conf but i can find it
<Stargaze> oahho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511618
<genii> motaka2: Did you install apache or apache2 ?
<drizzt_> how to intall the ubuntu into separate folder on my disk?
<motaka2> genii: yes i do, and i have tested it
<DasEi> Giant81: you have another problem there, as there are two sound chips, which the intel is the one to be used more easily I think, got to change it under preferences,sound and then make sure correct driver get's loaded, default sound-card
<oahho> thanks Stargaze  i guess i found a link there :)
<genii> motaka2: Which one, 1.x series apache or 2.x series apache?
<motaka2> genii: i think thats 2.x
<Giant81> Dan_E: problem is that I only see 0's now... the device is HDA ATI HDMI
<DasEi> Giant81: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec245.html
<Dan_E> up arrow
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: may help
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: there are sample files all over
<DasEi> Giant81: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> url here..
<matteo1990_> Hi all i have , according to lsusb, an Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode). It can't see my mobile phone and my wii controller... How can i fix it?
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know where FCE Ultra stores its save states?
<ActionParsnip> oahho: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<genii> motaka2: OK, so then the files you look at are /etc/apache2/ports.conf /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<abhi_nav_> I have disabled sounds for desktop-login and logouts. But still in the login windows where user have to type username then press enter and type password, when this windows appears a sound plays. How to stop or disaboel this sound?
<Giant81> DasEi: that just shows http://pastebin.com
<oahho> ya thanks ActionParsnip  Im on it :)
<drizzt_> dammit ubuntu is woven from bugs
<Giant81> DasEi: The problem is that I don't see the second card anymore under sound preferences
<orson> drizzt_: report them
<drizzt_> when I press Alt key my console freezes until I switch to another wtf
<rifter> sorry guys .. I horked compiz somehow and couldn't get back :P
<Kwpolska> abhi_nav_: gksu -u gdm gnome-control-center
<Kwpolska> select sound and remove it by you-know-how
<motaka2> look genii i have installed apache through apt-get and i have created my libphp.so , do u know how i can tell apache to use this .so file?
<skabasje> ffs, resizing the disk takes a LONG time
<Giant81> DasEi: even when I did, and it was selected as the default, and volume was turned up, I got no audio.  along the way trying to troubleshoot it, I lost the Intel from the sound preferences and I'm unsure of how to get it back
<CRiiS> ola
<Stargaze> rifter: try Alt-F2 emerals --replace
<FraZ> salut à tous
<Stargaze> emerald (sorry)
<skabasje> salut :P
<CRiiS> ollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FraZ> KriZZZ ?
<abhi_nav_> Kwpolska: gtk-warning: it says cannot open display.
<CRiiS> ola
<Kwpolska> boo
<Dan_E> Giant81: I am sure DasEi can help you better than I. sorry
<Kwpolska> boo ubuntu
<genii> motaka2: With a2enmod command
<drizzt_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Giant81> Dan_E: it's a funny problem
<Kwpolska> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> !emerald | Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Giant81> Dan_E: but thanks for the help you were able to give
<Dan_E> did you increase the volume in alsamixer?
<Giant81> yup
<Dan_E> k
<Dan_E> f5 and f6?
<FraZ> essai concluant
<FraZ> ++
<Giant81> both
<Dan_E> k
<drizzt_> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<abhi_nav_> Kwpolska: what do you mean by boo? what should i do?
<Dan_E> no mm's?
<Giant81> but it doesn't matter with the HDMI output, and the Intel is not showing up
<Giant81> no mm's
<Dan_E> understand
<DasEi> Giant81: I'm little laggy, since I'm doing some stuff besides;; pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog
<abhi_nav_> I have disabled sounds for desktop-login and logouts. But still in the login windows where user have to type username then press enter and type password, when this windows appears a sound plays. How to stop or disaboel this sound?
<rifter> Stargaze, I don'thave that command, but anyway compiz started eating all my cpu after I started gfceux to test those buttons, and even after I killed gfceux, it was still eating cpu.. and killing the compiz process made my desktop quit working right so I bit the bullet and rebooted :P  I guess logging out and in would have fixed it, too, and if I knew a way to restart the gnome processes withought making all my apps restart too I guess I would have done th
<rifter> at
<rifter> Stargaze, but I had to get back up as fast as possible
<Seven_Six_Two> I've mounted a dir through nfs at home and then put my laptop to sleep and went to school. now I can't seem to unmount it even after disconnecting and reconnecting, and also restarting the nfs-kernel-server and commenting out the fstab entry on my laptop. it keeps saying the device is busy
<soreau> rifter: Sounds like a possible video driver memory leak
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: try: sudo umount -f /mount/point
<drizzt_> shit ubuntu-bug segfaulted, it's damned LTS, why is it in such condition?
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Giant81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387049
<rifter> soreau, well i have other issues which point to video driver issues, but that's for another time
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, ok. I didn't try to force
<jyu> aiuto scompaiono tutti iprogrammi che apro non stasnno piu in basso
<Pici> !it | jyu
<ubottu> jyu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Giant81> brb, logging into IRC from the laptop
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: looks like its needed in your case
<abhi_nav_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<drizzt_> ok so could some smarta$$ tell me which package is related to virtual consoles and keyboard input there?
<Seven_Six_Two> umount.nfs: /home/fathea/desktopaudio: device is busy
<vip512> Hello ! i need help unstalling ubuntu remix on my notebook can some one give me a hand please
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: is your pwd in that location?
<giant> OK I'm on my laptop now
<vip512> installing*
<lazy^> Seven_Six_Two: use umount -l /home/fathea/desktopaudio
<Pici> !attitude | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Urda> Question: anybody know where PEAR is in Ubuntu 9.10?
<DasEi> Giant81: that was the whole syslog ? quite short, and lots of lines saying spurious response from hda-intel
<giant> DasEi, easier to copy paste from the laptop...
<ActionParsnip> Urda: what's pear?
<ActionParsnip> !info pear
<ubottu> Package pear does not exist in karmic
<drizzt_> right quote some !boilerplate instead of answer
<giant> DasEi, yes, that is what I see too, I should go googleing on that
<DasEi> Giant81: just copy the url from trml
<Urda> ActionParsnip: PEAR -> PEAR  - PHP Extension and Application Repository
<Oasa> can some one say an alternative to Maple/Mathematicia
<Oasa> !maple
<ubottu> To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<giant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387049/
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, thanks. I got an error with -f , but apparently it worked.
<ActionParsnip> Urda: gotcha
<genii> motaka2: Sorry, I do not assist by private message unless sensitive information is involved. It may be inconvenient for you but this is my policy. For apache-specific assistance you can also always try the ##httpd channel
<Stargaze> vip512: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916784
<Kwpolska> abhi_nav_: wait for help here. i can't help you
<DasEi> Giant81: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: thats fine :)
<rifter> great ... I was going to try an dpick up where I left off, but it looks liek xchat is overwriting the logs each time instead of appending :P
<agatron> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with running world of warcraft in wine on ubuntu? I'm getting some weird graphical issues I just can't figure out.
<giant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387051/
<Oasa> !mathematica
<ActionParsnip> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<abhi_nav_> Kwpolska: No probs. Ok. thnx :)
<Stargaze> !seahorse
<Oasa> any software which draws graphs ?
<remoteCTRL1> i am trying to repair a broken grub, so i am doing sudo grub-install --recheck hd0,0 but that gives me the error invalid device hd0,0, according to man pages that would be the correct syntax but obviously it isnt any help on the syntax please?
<djoef> Hi, How can I access a local IP adres through extranet ? (or is this impossible) (Goal = print through vpn connetion, via browser)
<Stargaze> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Clochard-36> salut
<Pici> Urda: The package name is php-pear
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: you need to portforward throught eh firewall
<drizzt_> agatron, I think with recent wine it should be fine if your graphic driver allows it
<Urda> Pici: ActionParsnip, it was in /usr/share/php/PEAR .... kept trying to go to /usr/share/PEAR
<Urda> found it :)
<lazy^> djoef: use iptables for portforwarding
<ActionParsnip> Oasa: gnuplot
<agatron> drizzt_, I'm worried that I have an incorrect driver. I am using "Nvidia X Server"
<ActionParsnip> Urda: sweet, symlink it if you wish ;)
<DasEi> Giant81:why do you paste from that laptop ? no network, too ?
<Urda> ActionParsnip: already done XD
<brokepunk> anyone here know networking with virtualbox? nobody seems to be responding on their channel...
<ActionParsnip> Urda: 2 laps ahead eh. like it
<motaka2> this does not work in ubuntu 9.04: sudo checkinstall --fstrans=no
<alive1> Anybody savvy with networking here? My whole system crashes and becomes un-usable when I try to bridge a bonded interface: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qU0wdAvn
<Urda> Figures though, everytime I get stuck, the few minutes after I post the question I figure it out :)
<Giant81> DasEi: the laptop is the machine that has Ubuntu on it... I'm chatting on both my tower and my laptop
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: sup
<djoef> lazy^, remoteCTRL1 I know the IP adress to the jetdirect, and this is how I did it before, but this is not what you mean right ? (//ipadressofprinter)
<erUSUL> Oasa: if you want symbolic maths package try wxmaxima
<DasEi> Giant81: so better on that lappi, for confidence
<brokepunk> actionParsnip: Hello...
<agatron> drizzt_, game play is very smooth, and it works great, but movement can be less fluid. for example, wings on a flying mount stop flapping when moving over certain axis.
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: you said you were having issues in vbox?
<skabasje> I like chocolate chip cookies.
<drizzt_> why Firestarter is in English? do only 'mail' repository get translated?
<ActionParsnip> !ot > skabasje
<ubottu> skabasje, please see my private message
<Pici> skabasje: I like when people use #ubuntu-offtopic
<giant> DasEi, convenience more than anything, it's easier to copy paste from teh cli then to have to re-type it on another computer
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: Yes sir, cannot get an xp guest client to see a 2k8 server guest
<skabasje> ActionParsnip, why so cruel
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: have you used bridged LAN for both systems?
<DasEi> giant: is what I thought, be on the machine you're talking about
<skabasje> I was just throwing in 1 random comment.
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: Tried all the networking options... I can get them to ping but cannot get the xp maching to join the 2k8 server...
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: because its offtopic here, this is support ONLY. For idle chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: tried bridged and internal network
<Oasa> Thank you all
<skabasje> funbreaker :(
<Kwpolska> !ot
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: if they can ping then your support is in ##windows
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kwpolska> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<giant> DasEi, no worries.. this is the machine I'm talking about
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: oce their is a logical link the issue is windows based
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: Thanks, Ill try that...
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: you say you want to print there from the extranet that means either you need to enable the source's ip adress on the printer that you are trying to print to or if behind a firewall you need to portforward to the printer
<DasEi> Giant: lspci | grep audio | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<giant> DasEi, all outputs I've shown are from the laptop with the problem
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: Makes sense
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: no worries duder
<ujjain> It is possible to burn cds under ubuntu live cd?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: sure
<giant> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387055/
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: Ok, my dvd-player is blocked by live CD...
<DasEi> ujjain: yes , a question of available ram
<rmozden> How do I get ipset to work without recompiling the kernel??
<drizzt_> (1) how can I install Ubuntu into the separate folder?
<ujjain> 3gb, a lot.
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: you should be able to setup the iso and then the software will see an unusable cd and jack it out (makes sense, not tried it)
<giant> DasEi, what I find interesting is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/387056/
<DasEi> giant: I suggest you install latest alsa package
<jeevan> my pidgin is not connecting to yahoo server..?
<giant> DasEi, sudo apt-get install alsa?
<Kwpolska> yes, giant
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: if not you may have to use a usb stick, or make a usb stick bootable with ubuntu then burn using the now free cd drive
<giant> DasEi, "alsa-base is already the newest version."
<ujjain> I do not have a USB stick :) And I just need to fix grub2
<ujjain> that's why I wanna burn super grub cd
<DasEi> giant: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2
<rmozden> ujjain, You trying to fix a dual-boot prob?
<djoef> remoteCTRL1, that makes me think, I can ping to the printer.. so I could edit the printer to allow my adress to print directly on it ?
<ujjain> rmozden: Yes! Windows replaced MBR.
<giant> DasEi, dpkg -i ? or is this source and needs to be built?
<skabasje> Okay, so I installed ubuntu... Now I want internet. How do I do this?
<DasEi> giant: sudo mkdir /usr/src/alsa
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: basically thats the wway you do it
<ujjain> I have been googling Grub for 3 hours now and trying different commands.
<DasEi> giant: sudo mv alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2 /usr/src/alsa
<skabasje> http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/ is this one good enough?
<ujjain> Even the original recover from Windows howto. It does not work!
<rmozden> ujjain, There are a ton of direction via google.  I just had to do that. Let me see if I can find you the link I just used
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: the guide there is the official doc on how to restore it
<DasEi> giant: cd /usr/src/alsa
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: I used that one and also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: just execute sudo grub-install /dev/sda and then update-grub
<djoef> remoteCTRL1, could I bypass the spooler this way ?
<ujjain> I used sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda5 as they told me to.
<djoef> so directly print to the printer (once it knows my ip adress) ?
<DasEi> giant: sudo tar -xjf  alsa*
<rmozden> ujjain, here's the link I just used:  http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<skabasje> k ignore me :
<DasEi> giant: cd alsa-driver-1.0.22.1
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: why would you want that? and nope, only if you got a print server and bypass that one
<DasEi> ^ ? dir right ?
<rmozden> ujjain, fixed me in 5 min
<giant> DasEi, ./configure; make; make install;
<Red_HamsterX> ujjain, 0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 was the UUID of the author's drive, not necessarily yours.
<ujjain> http://pastebin.ca/1819399
<Red_HamsterX> I'll update the wiki, though, since that's not made very clear.
<ujjain> Red_HamsterX: I realize that.
<ujjain> It is clear.
<djoef> remoteCTRL1, because I do not get access to this printer through "unsafe" ubuntu
<ujjain> I used /media/b2.... what was in my Ubuntu.
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: root dir is not what you got there its maybe / but not a /dev/someUID path afaik
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: sure, it will work in any release as its just compiling stuff
<djoef> remoteCTRL1, as in I am not allowed to use the local network
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: whatya mean by unsafe?
<rmozden> ujjain, That link I gave you resolved some of the same issues I was having.
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: lowl
<djoef> well lets say the IT service does not support it
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: the file  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist will need to e  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<djoef> But I would like to stay working in ubuntu :)
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: in that case youre doomed id say
<ujjain> I see, well, it really tires me out :( It did not work for me.
<DasEi> giant: sudo it
<djoef> anyway, they let me connect to the network through vpn, and I wanted to try by surfing to the printer this way
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: the ndiswrapper in the repo will be fine enough, you dont really need to compile it
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: did you try what i suggested?
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: you can also use ndisgtk instead
<giant> DasEi, thanks, it's building now, we'll see if it works
<djoef> like extranet/ipadress of printer
<skabasje> it doesnt
<skabasje> it's not my notebook, i tried, it doesnt work :P
<ujjain> remoteCTRL1: It's in my Firefox, I will read http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala :)
<rmozden> ujjain, The link I gavce you has direction to pull your current grub.cfg from the drive and utilize it.  Only thing I didnt mount was the /dev/sda2 one
<DasEi> giant: say when ready done
<ujjain> I have a seperate /boot partition, which does not make it easier because every Ubuntu-howto assumes you have /boot on your main partition, and I use LVM. :( Should have never done either of them I guess.
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: good luck
<rmozden> ujjain, literally took me 5 min to fix from a live cd
<ujjain> I had it running before I ran fixboot fixbr in Windows Recovery Disc, because Windows did not work. I should have known better.
<giant> DasEi, done
<rmozden> ujjain, ouch
<ujjain> rmozden: I understand, I had it 3 years ago and took me 5 minutes to.
<ujjain> I have no idea why it does not work now.
<jeevan> my pidgin is not connecting to yahoo server..?
<DasEi> giant: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart && dmesg | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ubunut.com
<djoef> remoteCTRL1,
<rmozden> So, anyone know of a way to use ipset with karmic without having to recompile the kernel??
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: hahaha nice one, yep... without supergrub disk you need to use grub directions but it isnt so hard to do basically i already gave you the precise commands;)
<djoef> oops remoteCTRL1, thanks ;)
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: yes?
<ActionParsnip> jeevan: yahoo change servers lots
<ActionParsnip> jeevan: try adding the pidgin ppa
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: ah kk, np
<DasEi> giant: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart && dmesg | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ubuntu.com   , gnarf pastebinit
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: one more thing
<ujjain> remoteCTRL1: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmi << This assums you can chroot because you have no seperate /boot partition.
<jeevan> <ActionParsnip: so wat to do now
<jagjr> my screen randomly locks itself
<ActionParsnip> jeevan: hunt around for good yahoo servers
<jeevan> okay
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: if your printers are browsable you can search for them in ubuntu and just use them, i seriously doubt that your it will notice that you printed from linux not windows
<ActionParsnip> jeevan: add the pidgin ppa, the newer version may have the yahoo servers already in
<l3ns> i am tempted to try out windows 7 :D
<jagjr> everytime i type it locks
<ActionParsnip> !ot | l3ns
<ubottu> l3ns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<giant> DasEi, patebinit is being retarded, even with the right url it won't take it :( but it's restarted
<ujjain> I am thinking of rebooting now and test, because I was able to give '/boot' a boot flag in fdisk via Administration -> Disk Utility.
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: of course you can chroot, you even need to otherwise it wont work
<jagjr> im having to enter my password 100's of times
<ujjain> It did not have that before, I think a boot partition should at least have a /boot flag.
<skabasje> I hate ubuntu and it's non wifi driver supporting sarcasm :(
<ujjain> remoteCTRL1: How do I chkroot with LVM?
<DasEi> ujjain: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide,  seperated mentioned there
<ujjain> I can mount /boot as /mnt.
<rmozden> l3ns, Windows 7 is better then Vista but I'm still having a hard time justifying the cost of the license just to play windows based games
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: its not ubuntu, its hardware developers
<skabasje> no
<skabasje> ok, yeah.
<RMsA> should I wait for the next version of Ubuntu or try the CD from Linux magazine "lucid"?
<jagjr> how can i disable screen lock
<skabasje> but still, ubuntu should figure something out
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: companys like nvidia and intel and hp embrace linux greatly and teir products will work excellently
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: you might need some lvm commands there, first fint the volume group with vgscan then vgchange then lvscan then youre supposed to be able to mount
<DasEi> giant: ret.. yep;;                cd
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: it'snot linuxes fault in any way
<l3ns> rmozden: it's not actually about games that i'm after of. it's the media and presentation that i'm after with windows 7. it's something linux is not good at. :(
<skabasje> so
<skabasje> no ubuntu for me ?
<jagjr> how can i diable screen lock?
<DasEi> giant: dmesg > dmesg.txt && pastebinit dmesg.txt
<djoef> remoteCTRL1, that is how I did it till now
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: sure,ubuntu for allif it fits your needs
<djoef> but with the new vpn this does not work anymore
<jhammel> hi; i just bought a computer preinstalled with ubuntu;  widescreen works with gnome but i want to use fluxbox which uses a lower res
<djoef> I should be able to do this through this extranet thing
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: if you need wifi and you need ndiswrapper, use ndisgtk and use the xp32 or xp64 driver
<skabasje> It doesn't, because I can't use the internet :P
<rmozden> skabasje, Talk to the hardware vendors as it is them that keeps specs closed so no one can make a open source drivers for their stuff
<jhammel> i don't even have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so am a bit confused how that gets set
<djoef> but I can't find the right way to formulate the link
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. After I installed mythtv ubuntu always asks for password when I try to shutdown. Because it thinks other users are logged in so it wont let me shut down. How can I find what user could it be and delete that user?
<skabasje> uhm
<skabasje> ok
<rifter> sorry I had to check my solution.. I could not find any way to tell xchat not to overwrite log files (which is dumb) but at least by specifying the logfiles as %n-%c-%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M.log they should be unique each session now
<jagjr> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> djoef: udev and hal work out stuff, you can add an xorg.conf and it will be used
<ujjain> remoteCTRL1: Thanks a lot! Can you please save those 2 links for me and give then to me when I come back after reboot? I cannot save bookmarks on a live CD.
<remoteCTRL1> djoef: well you need to be able to connect to where the vpn terminates everything else is business as usual
<natrixnatrix89> jagjr: theres an applet for that
<DasEi> jagjr: the screensaver ?
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: ndisgtk will sort you out dude
<rifter> jagjr, sure
<natrixnatrix89> jagjr: its called inhibit applet
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: gimme the links once more pls
<jagjr> it locks randomly
<rifter> jagjr, are you talking about the automatic screen lock?
<jagjr> and it's annoying
<ujjain> remoteCTRL1: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<jagjr> it didnt use to be automatic
<brokepunk> need help grepping data from dkpg please
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: but why would you reboot now?
<skabasje> Invalid operation ndisgtk
<ujjain> remoteCTRL1: I added the boot flag via disk utility, I feel it might make a difference.
<rifter> jagjr, check under System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<giant> giant@giant-laptop:~$ dmesg > dmesg.txt && pastebinit dmesg.txt
<giant> http://pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: install it from the livecd. i recommend you use a wired connection until you get righted
<ujjain> back in 3min!
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: nope it wont
<ujjain> why not?
<rmozden> So I have about 95k lines worth of CIDR block addresses to add into my firewall which is iptables.  I dont want to do it that way because it will take forever to process the script.  I'd like to use ipset to do this and simplify the problem but is there a way to use it without recompiling the kernel??
<ujjain> I have grub2 perfectly installed on /boot...
<jagjr> ROFL!
<jagjr> i know what it was
<ujjain> on /dev/sda5 actually.
<jagjr> i had blueproximity on
<DasEi> giant: quity nasty that, sorry for that
<jagjr> and my phones downstairs :/
<ujjain> if it would just boot /dev/sda5, Iḿ fine.
<remoteCTRL1> ujjain: very well:)
<natrixnatrix89> jagjr: :D
<rifter> jagjr, make sure that lock screen is unchecked, or at least if you don't wantit to happen automatically then change the setting that turns on the screensaver when idle
<skabasje> I searched for it in the software center, it says windows wireless driver. imma install it
<rmozden> ujjain, hope it works for you
<giant> giant@giant-laptop:~$ dmesg > dmesg.txt && more ./dmesg.txt |  pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<giant> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<ujjain> thanks! back in 3min.
<DasEi> giant:  pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com dmesg.txt
<jagjr> thanks guys
<natrixnatrix89> After I installed mythtv ubuntu always asks for password when I try to shutdown. Because it thinks other users are logged in so it wont let me shut down. How can I find what user could it be and delete that user?
<matteo1990_> Hi all i have , according to lsusb, an Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode). It can't see my mobile phone and my wii controller... How can i fix it?
<natrixnatrix89> How can i list users logged in?
<skabasje> I cant install it. it says: Not available in the current data
<DasEi> natrixnatrix89: who
<genii> natrixnatrix89: or just "w"
<giant> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387073/
<brokepunk> can anyone help me with a grep question
<natrixnatrix89> DasEi: hmm. theres only me there
<researcher1> whats the best way to clean uninstall and remove duplicate files/application ?
<natrixnatrix89> jancis   tty7     :0               17:50     ?    20.07s  0.12s gnome-session
<natrixnatrix89> jancis   pts/0    :0.0             18:00    0.00s  0.19s  0.00s w
<rifter> matteo1990_, the security on bluetooth devices requires that you give permission on the device for it to be seen and connected to
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990_: try: sudo hcitool dev; sudo hcitool scan
<rmozden> So no one has any idea about ipset?
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: what was the question?
<skabasje> i dont get it. it's there, but I can't install it.
<DasEi> natrixnatrix89: should there be others ?
<rifter> <rmozden> So I have about 95k lines worth of CIDR block addresses to add into my firewall which is iptables.  I dont want to do it that way because it will take forever to process the script.  I'd like to use ipset to do this and simplify the problem but is there a way to use it without recompiling the kernel??
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, So I have about 95k lines worth of CIDR block addresses to add into my firewall which is iptables.  I dont want to do it that way because it will take forever to process the script.  I'd like to use ipset to do this and simplify the problem but is there a way to use it without recompiling the kernel??
<natrixnatrix89> DasEi: After I installed mythtv ubuntu always asks for password when I try to shutdown. Because it thinks other users are logged in so it wont let me shut down. How can I find what user could it be and delete that user?
<rmozden> rifter, thx
<chili555> brokepunk: ask the ? pls
<rifter> rmozden, and I unfortunately have no clue ;)
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: err... ok i'm out:D
<Giant81> DasEi: I see line 807
<holister> I'm trying to get autofs-nfs homedirs working, and they do, except one thing: the user's directories are created as the nobody user, which makes CrossOver refuse to run... the only thing i can find is 2 posts to mailing lists of people that are having the same problem and no responses...
<remoteCTRL1> skabasje: what?
<skabasje> All applications say the same
<Kimo> i have a problem in my Xorg.conf
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, I'm trying to avoid needing a kernel compile but it seems that I'm sol for that if I want to use ipset
<remoteCTRL1> skabasje: paste your error message and explain what you are trying to acchieve
<Kimo> i want a original xorg.conf for nvidia 5200
<jiffe> how do I go about resizing an ext3 filesystem?  I have a vmware disk with no partitioning that I have an ext3 filesystem on, I resized the disk in vmware but when I run resize2fs it doesn't see a change
<brokepunk> i was trying to use the " dpkg -l | grep virtualbox | pasteinit -" I  at the request of a person helping me work on a issue i am having with virtualbox...I do not have pasteinit and need to find a way to get the data he needs to a text doc
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: sry buddy but this really exeeds my expertise...
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: you need to add the install cd as a repo in software sources
<DasEi> natrixnatrix89: users and groups > to be set there, and whoami tells which user is currently your account
<PyjamaSpank> I've got 2 hard drives. How can I change the order they show up in Nautilus under places? Something to do with fstab?
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: use gparted
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: id really get a wired connection though, makeslife so much easier
<brokepunk> chili555: i was trying to use the " dpkg -l | grep virtualbox | pasteinit -" I  at the request of a person helping me work on a issue i am having with virtualbox...I do not have pasteinit and need to find a way to get the data he needs to a text doc
<skabasje> I look them up in the software center, double click on em so i get the description, and it just says not available in the current data, license: open source, Price: free, Canocial provides critical updates for openoffice.org office suite *or any other app i look at* But no install button
<llutz> brokepunk: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox  >file.foo
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, This is what I get for trying to block the script kiddies
<skabasje> I am on a wired connection
<brokepunk> llutz: thank you, I will try that
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: pardon?
<feedmecereal> Hi folks. I'm trying to get a sound driver installed as described on http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/BrokenSoundDrivers but I get an error message when I try to install the package libasound2-dev. Can anyone help me with this?
<chili555> brokepunk: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox > virtual.txt maybe??
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: cool. then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<natrixnatrix89> DasEi: do you mean I should change the group I belong to or what?
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, the need for ipset is so that my iptables script doesnt have 200k lines in it from all the country blocks and take 2 days to finish
<skabasje> yeah, and ubuntu is designed to be easy
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, script kiddies = wanna be hackers
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: its a lot easy, try install gentoo then tell me how easy ubuntu is
<jiffe> parted doesn't see the change either
<DasEi> giant: try a reboot, as I don't know the exact model and then re-do dmeg to see if upstart find a better driver now, sudo reboot
<skabasje> gentoo? whats gentoo?
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: yeah i know what those are but i never had the urge to protect myself against those with 200k lines of code...?
<Stargaze> skabasje: check distrowatch.com
<brokepunk> chili555: that did it... I tried the same, but added a second pipe...
<brokepunk> clili555: thank you.
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: a very tecnical version of linux which starts you from a live text based environment which you slowly build by compiling source
<skabasje> yes
<Giant81> DasEi: true, we'll see what happens.  It's just been annoying.  I'm on a Dell 1745 laptop if that helps
<skabasje> try installing windows, and see how hard ubuntu is
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: my first gentoo install took about a week and a half to get a desktop
<chili555> brokepunk: glad its working
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, I was blocking entire countries using CIDR addresses.  When I get rid of the rest of the world except from where I have friends/family/necessary needs of communication, it comes out to over 100k lines of CIDR addresses
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: :DD with or without selinux?
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, So by the time I translate that into drop commands for my firewall, is over 200k lines in my iptables script
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: on my main pc it took me 2 hours to get sound and increase page file in vista, it all works immediately out of te box in linux
<skabasje> not with me now does it :P
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: why the heck would you do that? linux is save man
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: just bootloader, kernel, xorg and fluxbox
<skabasje> and am talking about windows 7.
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: yeah when I run parted it won't let me resize larger than the original size
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: exactly so what is easy for one isnt easy for another
<DasEi> natrixnatrix89: check if your regular user is in the admin group
<skabasje> cuz tbh, no normal person would go running around entering commands to get his os wroking anymore
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: well i knew its complicated but i wasnt aware that its freaknerdy...
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: generally, ubuntu is asier than other linuxes
<Sattvic> Does anyone know if I can burn a 900MB ISO file with a Cd-Writer on a DVD?
<natrixnatrix89> DasEi: yes. it is.
<skabasje> no u cant
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, it's safer then windows but considering I'm a info security analyst, I know *nix has it's downfalls too.  Why would I want to allow unnecessary traffic a means to even attempt to get in?
<adarsha> @Sattvic: does the cd hold 900 mb?
<skabasje> no
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: was my first one, i can throw one up in a day or so now
<skabasje> he said dvd
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: got a lvm volume there? if so you need to extend the volume group before extending the volume
<Giant81> DasEi: we're getting there. I now see the device under the sound preferences
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: no, I just did an mkfs.ext3 on /dev/sdb directly
<genii> Sattvic: CD and DVD use different kinds of lasers, so you can't use a CD writer to burn a DVD
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: ever considered whitelisting instead of blacklisting?
<adarsha> @Sattvic: Oh! u r burning to a dvd? u'll need a dvd writer na?
<Sattvic> @adarsha: No, the CDs only go up to 800MB, but the DVDs go much higher - do I need a DVD burner for this?
<adarsha> @Sattvic: yeah.
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: if the iso is a dvd iso then yes, i recommend you use a usb stick (assuminig the destination system can boot usb)
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: youre my hero, man:) with or without selinux? :D
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, You have my attention on that - got something I can read to do it?
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: which is not so good you should create partitions there first, even if you plan on using the whole disk with it
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: not sure, guessing not, i just got lan and boot then installed fluxbox and let it bake overnight
<seicherlbob> hi there! can someone tell me, how Pulse, Phonon, Alsa and Xine work together? I got troubles with the sound setup here and would like to know, how these things work together, before i start configuring everything.
<Sattvic> @adarsha: even if it is an ISO image and not a DVD?
<Guest88809> I a looking for a script that downloads deb packets including their dependencies, but doesn't install the packets.
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: ok I'll give that a shot
<adarsha> @Sattvic: iso images are just image files that can hold anything (either cd or dvd )
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: err nothing specific now, but either you block it all and allow specific things to get through or you allow it all and block specific things which is what you are doing if i am not mistaken
<skabasje> sudo apt-get upgrade;  what exactly does this do? It takes a lot of time.
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: hehe 12h of compiling?
<adarsha> @Sattvic: u can burn a cd iso image to a dvd, but u need the appropriate hardware for that. Cd writers can't burn dvds
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: good luck!
<woody_> i have a question, i just got a gateway netbook and loaded it with xubuntu. i cant find drivers for the intel bluetooth or sd card reader. anyone know of a solution?
<Sattvic> @adarsha:  Hmm - so can I transfer the iso file to my thumbdrive and give to my friend to burn an image for me?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: 650Mhz cpu + 256Mb ram on PATA HDD, 12h + the rest
<vverheijen> I a looking for a script that downloads deb packets including their dependencies, but doesn't install the packets.
<Red_HamsterX> skabasje, it updates all of the software on your system.
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, I'd use the hosts.deny files but there is a limitation there too on the ammount of lines that can be used at once
<leander_craig> woody
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: aw my gawd
<gabriel> oi
<ActionParsnip> vverheijen: apt-get can be told to only download
<ujjain> So, that did not work :(
<skabasje> that's quite a lot damn
<gabriel> alqum br?
<MrPockets> How oftern do you guys update Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: yep, was overnight then i had work so i didnt care
<DasEi> natrixnatrix89: or your problem is the other way round, that myth starts a process as root in bootup, that stops the regular user from terminating it
<leander_craig> onboard bluetooth or is it a dongle/
<adarsha> @Sattvic: yeah.
<ActionParsnip> MrPockets: nearly every 2 or 3 hours as I am on lucid
<MrPockets> do you find it breaks things?
<MrPockets> the updates?
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: look dude IF iuse iüptables i install firestarter and use that one as an ordinary standard firewall with gui n stuff, block it all and then open up for specific things, that gives me like 30 lines in the iptables config;)
<woody_> my bluetooth is onboard, as is the card reader
<ActionParsnip> MrPockets: no never
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: did it just for the fun of it or are you actually working with it?
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, This isnt for my desktop, it's for my server
<Giant81> DasEi: , I'm sure you get this quite often, but THANK YOU, a couple clicks through the preferences and I've got sound
<Sattvic> @adarsha: thanks for the info
<DasEi> !yay | giant
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: its a headless samba/torrent/file/backup server
<ubottu> giant: Glad you made it! :-)
 * Dan_E is happy for Giant81 been there!
<Giant81> DasEi: I went through the same preferences before I started messing with it, and they wouldn't work, the new drivers are probably what did it
<motaka2> how to update list of installed packages
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: well in that case skip the gui, yet still block it all and then open up what you need to have opened... blacklisting 200k lines of ipadresses apeears quite exagerated to me
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: although its making some nasty noises lately so might get a fitpc to replace
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: you are doing backups to the same place you have your torrents?
<adarsha> @Sattvic: sure! :)
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: no, to a firewire hdd
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: ok... bad business, that
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: why?
 * Giant81 thinks !yay does not convey his happyness.  There should be a !w00t
<skabasje> uhm
<Giant81> !w00t Giant81
<DasEi> Giant81: yes, with that vid it'll be more fun in lucid for you, as the graphics are up quite far, a matter of time when sound (which is better chipset) will do, also
<skabasje> the updates asks me something :P
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i see... i really like those network storage arrays with samba... but dont ask me for specifics now i just accidentally found an articel the other day that i am for sure not ever gonna find again:D
<charzero> If I want to have an xfs formatted device as /var but xfs is in a module, is it sufficient to have / (and /lib) mounted before /var (fs_passno=2 for /var) or do I have to set something else up?
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: stuff is stored locally, backup runs every night to the firewire
<skabasje> what's a grub?
<brokepunk> ActionParsnip: if all you have is nameless data in your backups, I guess not bad at all..
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: does the same thing on /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: its the bootloader
<ActionParsnip> brokepunk: its worked for a good while
<skabasje> ah, it says there is a new version or something, and that the current one has been locally modified, what do I do?
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: seriously? you got one partition on your sdb device now, right? and youre trying to INCREASE that one?
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, My firewall is custom since it does some rate limiting, connection tweaks and then firewall rules. When I get some botnet trying to get to samba shares/firewalled ports, it junks up my connection.  Since I get them from multiple countries, the best solution to be proactive was to block all except where I do work at or have communications with.  ipset would be the ideal way to set that up as I would only need 4 li
<rmozden> nes in my iptables script to use that 'group' and also be able to adjust it on the fly as need be.
<skabasje> install the package maintainer's version, keep the local version currently installed
<rmrfslash> So why is TinyCore 10 MB and Ubuntu Mini is 133 MB
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: if its a new install use the maintainers
<skabasje> k
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: puppy is 80mb
<rmrfslash> DSL is 50 MB
<charzero> How do I get it to load kernel modules before setting up other filesystems?
<rmrfslash> ok so Ubuntu Mini is 133
<rmrfslash> how could it be that large
<DasEi> natrixnatrix89: I found a similar issue to yours, but I'm little nervous, it suggests removing some part of pulseaudio, but I'm not in the deep of myth (too much overhead for my uses), but -own your own risk, we can try this
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: i dont get you buddy you can just block it all, and then whitelist the ips that you are working on
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: theres ulite too, not sure the size there
<delimax> hello all. i installed karmic x64 yesterday and i'm very impressed so far at how easy it is to use. it's great!
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: without having to block it on a per ip basis that is completely weird, dude;)
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: depends whats in it, you will most likely find its kernel modules and drivers
<ActionParsnip> delimax: glad you like it
<skabasje> is there like, a short key to open the terminal?
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, Not really.  You ever worked in IT security?  It's done like that all the time
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: that is correct, created 1 partition with fdisk and mkfs'ed to ext3, expanded it from 8gb to 12gb in vmware and parted is still showing max of 8587MB even after reboot
<rmrfslash> Then I guess it's a mystery how TimyCore got so tiny
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: i use guake and use F12 to drop down/hide the terminal
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: if you are using kde then use yakuake
<ervasd> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=pszR
<skabasje> o.o
<skabasje> yakuake? are you making up words now? :P
<ActionParsnip> !info yakuake | skabasje
<ubottu> skabasje: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 373 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: so, no I'm not making up words
<skabasje> yes! now I know exactly what it does :P
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: i adminster two university institutes and i use ipcop as a firewall and i do it the way that i described, IBLOCK EVERYTHING! and then i open up specifc ports for either ALL or for specific ips and thats it
<ervasd> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=pszR
<ervasd> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=pszR
<FloodBot2> ervasd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: alright, I was choosing /dev/sdb1 when running parted, when running it against /dev/sdb and choosing partition 1 I am now getting that there is an incompatible feature enabled on it
<ActionParsnip> skabasje: so you can use guake instead of terminal and a hotkey will hide / show the terminal
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: there you go! do the partitioning in gparted and then youll be fine, just delete and recreate it
<skabasje> thanks!
<charzero> How do I get the moduels in /etc/modules to be loaded before filesystems in /etc/fstab with an fs_passno of 2?
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, I'll look into it
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: that sounds destructuve
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: destructive rather
<skabasje> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<skabasje> I did this one. Now what do I do :$?
<stdisease> jiffe, try a resize2fs again on it, back up your stuff
<Hebram> rmozden:  The way that remoteCTRL1 explains is the way to do it.  Otherwise you will be configuring firewall rules until the end of time.  Deny all then allow what you need.
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: you gotta consider one thing: dynamic ips its completely useless attempting to block script kiddies by ip if they got a new one in 8 hours;)
<remoteCTRL1> Hebram: thanks dude:)
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, That why you block via a CIDR
<jiffe> stdisease: resize2fs still says 'The filesystem is already 2096474 blocks long.  Nothing to do!'
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: sure is, same as mk3fs
<ujjain> does it matter if I not unmount a partitoin? because it errors.
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: come again?
<DasEi> ujjain: more whole story ?
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: yeah, I'm not trying to recreate it, I was hoping to be able to just resize it
<abhi_nav> !details | ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe: if you mk3fsed it previously your data are gone anyways;)
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, I've never blocked by individual ip address, always by CIDR address so I catch their entire network.  ie:  128.0.0.0/8 addressing
<jiffe> remoteCTRL1: I'm doing this on a test machine before I do it elsewhere
<stdisease> abhi_nav, DasEi : heh whoever it is they quit, people!
<abhi_nav> I see
<abhi_nav> I didnt notice that
<remoteCTRL1> jiffe wise thing to do:)
<abhi_nav> stdisease:   :) :) :)
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: look you consider yourself an it security specialist, i dont want to appear condescending but learn your basics, man
<stdisease> blech this candy tastes rather surgical
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: we got a saying in my country: to carry the church arround the cross and that is what youre doing
<Snicksie> i got a question about ubuntu-one, the online storage. I got a launchpad account, have an online storage, but it looks like there's something wrong. i can't really connect or so, are there some things i'm missing? (standard 9.10 configuration, upgraded from a clean 9.04 ubuntu)
<bitsmart> hi folks, I am wondering if fuseblk is only used to mount a drive when the user is non-root? that is my first question...
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, I never called myself a specalist, just stated my job title.  An anylast isnt a specalist.  As for the whitelist bit, I'm reading as we chat so no need for belittling me nor will I feed into it's behavior
<Hebram> rmozden:  You can do it anyway you want.  The question is how much time do you want to spend in front of your keyboard building rules.  You can either be reactive 24/7 and do it your way, or just allow what you *need*.  The latter requires administration only once in a while.
<Pici> Snicksie: Ubuntu One support is in #ubuntuone
<Snicksie> okay, thanks Pici ;)
<stdisease> bitsmart, fuseblk is used to mount a file a system whose support is written using the FUSE framework
<remoteCTRL1> rmozden: sorry if i offended you but you really need to understand that in your line of business!:)
<remoteCTRL1> ok nice evening everybody
<rmozden> Hebram, took me 5 min to generate the rules via my parse script
<stdisease> bitsmart, root or non-root
<jhammel> i'm trying to get full resolution (widescreen) working in fluxbox;  it works in gnome, so the system is capable, and works if i run gnome-session in fluxbox and change with the gnome-display-properties app
<jhammel> anyone know where i should look?
<ActionParsnip> jhammel: use xorg.conf dude
<andreas__> How can i record my mic and my speaker in recordmydesktop..?
<stdisease> jhammel, try command 'xrandr'
<Pelusa> kien ere
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, My line of business is an auditor.  Why I didnt get that title with it I dont know.  My main focus is PCI-DSS
<jhammel> stdisease: thanks, looking into it
<Hebram> rmozden:  And how much extra load are you putting on your firewall processing all those extra rules?
<jhammel> ActionParsnip: well, funny thing
<Pelusa> in spanish please
<jhammel> ActionParsnip: i can't find an xorg.conf on my system
<stdisease> !es | Pelusa
<ubottu> Pelusa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bitsmart> stdisease: ok, thanks. my next question is if I want my ntfs HDD mounted through fstab, can I use the syntax generated by Xwindows to mount it? in other words, it successfully mounts when I double-click it, and appears like so in mtab:  /dev/sda1 /media/Media_ fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0       so can I then add that to fstab and have it work?
<stdisease> bitsmart, use filesystem type 'ntfs-3g' and options 'defaults'
<ActionParsnip> jhammel: karmic doesn't ship with one but if one exists it will be obeyed
<dogge10> hey, is it possible to mount a usb pen drive as a non-root user with write permissions on that user under 9.10?
<rmozden> Hebram, Amazingly enough, it doesnt load on the mahine much but takes forever to process.  Considering I have a twin dual-core HE rackmount in my house, only saw 30% of one proc being used to process it
<bitsmart> stdisease, like this?   /dev/sda1                     /media/Media    ntfs  defaults                  0  0
<bitsmart> err
<jhammel> ActionParsnip: ahh, good to know;  it seems strange that it wouldn't be there
<bitsmart> stdisease, like this?   /dev/sda1                     /media/Media    ntfs-3g  defaults                  0  0
<stdisease> bitsmart, ntfs-3g not 'ntfs'
<andreas__> How can i record my mic and my speaker in recordmydesktop..?
<ActionParsnip> jhammel: oh ive madeplenty of noise about this dude, very annoying for those folks who actually needit
<pjmtlg> Hi all. Any chance one of you guys use espn player on ubuntu ?
<jhammel> ActionParsnip: and those that expect to find it; thanks
<stdisease> bitsmart, yes, but best to leave /media for dynamically mounted media, use something under /mnt instead . but those are just conveniences of course that line is valid
<Rolo> Hiya.  After installing an update the other day to my Karmic 64 system I can now only log in to Gnome  in Failsafe mode.  I don't know what to do next.  Nobody's really made any suggestion on the forum, can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8904814#post8904814 Thanks loads for any assitance!
<ActionParsnip> Rolo: do you get a log on screen?
<dogge10> hey, is it possible to mount a usb pen drive as a non-root user with write permissions on that user under 9.10?
<bitsmart> stdisease, ok thanks. now how can I get that drive to be unmounted at shutdown or reboot? do I have to add a line into the halt and reboot scripts?
<rmozden> remoteCTRL1, Whitelisting is going to be a problem too since that in itself is about 30k lines of allows
<Rolo> ActionParsip> Yes, I get the login screen, then I enter my username and password and the screen goes blank for a moment then the login screen just comes back.  I don't see an error and can't find any in logs, but not sure which logs I should be looking in.  Thanks for your help :>
<Rolo> Can log in via SSH and FreeNX.  Tried installing KDE to see what that did but that fails in the same way as loggin in to Gnome.
<papapep> Rolo: try to run "startx" as regular user, and see what error messages it shows
<Rolo> papapep: I logged in via tty and tried to run startx this morning and it said it wouldnt run as it was already running.  I removed the tmp file and it said the same thing, I can't remember if that was with sudo or not.
<Rolo> I'm remote at the mo
<stdisease> bitsmart, it'll be mounted and unmounted automatically just as for the other file systems on your fstab
<savage_arrow> hello
<papapep> Rolo: then you should wait to be local
<Rolo> papapep: if I run startx via ssh it says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Rolo> xinit:  Server error.
<Rolo> Is that expected?
<papapep> Rolo: yes
<bitsmart> stdisease, ok. I was concerned because twice now the drive seems to have gotten errors and needed to be checked by chkdsk in Windows, and I wondered if maybe it was not being unmounted
<Rolo> Okay, I can come back later when I'm local if need be.  In the meantime, is there any log I can check for some sort of error?  It's hard to search for help with no error message.
<jiffe> cool, got it to work, recreating the partition with fdisk isn't as destructive as I thought
<digitig> Ok, what does this error mean, and what do I do about it? (Received when running system update): "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://repository.cairo-dock.org karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2"
<skabasje> I installed the NDIS wrapper, but the bottom of the tutorial says it's been corrected with the new ubuntu, but it doesnt work. my wifi doesnt work.
<jcrawford> hey guys any thoughts as to why my apache would be looking for an .htaccess in my ~/ directory?  I setup a vhost that is giving a 403 Forbidden due to this error. [Tue Mar 02 11:20:21 2010] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/jocrawfo/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<jcrawford> i used the Ubuntu apache packages
<teage> does anyone know where ubuntu 9.10 keeps the wireless drivers at?
<papapep> Rolo: usually in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dimuls> teage, there is no drivers in linux
<stdisease> jcrawford, like it said, is that file ~/.htaccess readable to the apache server ? What are the permissions on that file? and what user:group is apache running as?
<dimuls> teage, its called module for kernel
<rifter> ok, so I am trying to figure out how to make my removable media (like usb drives) mount to consistent, sensible places.  However,the old way of doing this, with hal and rules, is apparently deprecated in 9.10, and all the gui methods of changing this are gone as well
<teage> dimuls: then why did i have to install it. ? i had to install the driver.
<teage> dimuls: ic
<stdisease> teage, driver *is* usually just a module
<SilverFox> what would cause connecting to my webserver to be slow (once connected, everything is quick)?  Connecting via IP is slow as well.   Should I be looking at UFW or Apache?
<rifter> the only post I have found that even tries to pretend to talk about 9.10 suggests using fstab, but the problem with that is anything you put there the system is going to try to mount at boot. fstab is notthe right place for removable media imho
<skabasje> vim: command not found
<ni1s> teage, /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/net/wireless probably
<dimuls> i don't know what you did.. but there is no drivers in linux
<stdisease> SilverFox, or DNS...
<ni1s> dimuls, ofcourse there is
<rifter> besides that, fstab requires the mountpoint to exist.  whatever gnome is doingto mount things in /media does not require that
<SilverFox> stdisease: connecting via IP is slow as well.
<SilverFox> or maybe php...
<rifter> I realize that using UUIDs is going to be part of my solution, I jsut need to figure out where to put them
<rifter> we got rid of hal... what is in itsplace?
<dimuls> ni1s, where?
<ni1s> rifter, a custom HAL fdi file should probably do the trick
<stdisease> rifter, we did? It's still there in 10.4 alpha
<ni1s> dimuls, where what?
<rifter> nils, hal files apparently no longer work in 9.10
<dimuls> ni1s, sory, nothing
<f3n1x> How to run a program async. via console in DEBIAN?
<rifter> stdisease, well then what I am reading is wrong in the wikidocs, howtos, and forums.. it all says hal is deprecated in 9.10 and that the rules no longer work
<stdisease> rifter, ass for trying to automatically mount at boot you can append 'noauto' to options
<Pici> f3n1x: ask in #debian
<skabasje> seriously, how do I add a line to a file, If I can't safe it?
<Jimi_Neutral> Does anyone know why when i boot into clonezilla with a client to be cloned i get an error saying cannot continue because the path does not exist even though it does? It is a slave drive, permissions are set so it can be written to and everything is good as far as I can see
<stdisease> rifter, *as , oops
<Kwpolska> cya
<rifter> stdisease, in fstab you mean ..put noauto?
<stdisease> rifter, correct, fstab
<Kimo> hello
<Kimo> hi
<papapep> f3n1x: anacron?
<ni1s> rifter, HAL runs on my 9.10
<Kimo> How to remove all graphique seting frm ubuntu
<spartano> \server irc.en3rgie.net
<Kimo> to become like the first instalation
<rifter> stdisease, if I do it that way, will the drive still automatically mount when I attach it?
<Amnesia> sorry i am new to ubuntu and stated just today so i was wondering if any1 could tell me how to log in through super user account in ubuntu..... i hav eversion 8.10
<Pici> !sudo | Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<spartano> \server irc.darksin.net
<jcrawford> stdisease, the question is WHY it is looking in my home directory for an .htaccess at all
<Kimo> SomeOne can help me plz
<rifter> nils, ok.. so you have custom hal rules?  because if those still work, I think it might be a better solution than fstab
<dogge10> hey, is it possible to mount a usb pen drive as a non-root user with write permissions on that user under 9.10?
<dimuls> Kimo, maybe remove old user and add new one
<yarri> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stdisease> rifter, if HAL is running I think it'll mount it according to fstab rules, but I can't be sure. Otherwise just mount from command line, put option 'user' to avoid sudo
<Kimo> how i can do that
<Pici> !who
<Stargaze> Kimo: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ubuntu-9-04-cleanup-with-computer-janitor/
<skabasje> please help :P I'm getting tired of trying...
<albech> is there no zlib-dev package available?
<ni1s> albech, zlib1g-dev
<Kimo> non non i have some trouble in X.org and graphique card i want to restore my pc like the first use
<rifter> stdisease, well, I want the drives to still automount when they get attached,like they do now.  I just want to change the mountpoint to something more sensible than the uuid, which is what they mount as now
<ni1s> skabasje, whats the problem?
<albech> ni1s, ahh thanks
<ni1s> albech, you're welcome
<skabasje> I cant get the wireless driver to work. I tried this 4 times alread, and I really want to use ubuntu
<ni1s> skabasje, what's card do you have?
<Kimo>  i have some trouble in X.org and graphique card i want to restore my pc like the first use
<stdisease> rifter, on my debian sid for example, they mount as '/media/disk' /media/disk-1 etc.. there must be a config file you could configure somewhere, anyway that doesn't matter much when you only use GUI apps, you just click on the volume's icon
<skabasje> broadcom BCM94311MCG
<Stargaze> skabasje: internal or external?
<dimuls> skabasje, notebook? netbook?
<dogge10> is it possible to mount a usb pen drive as a non-root user with write permissions on that user under 9.10?
<skabasje> notebook, in my laptop, not a usb device
<Kimo> ho to restore Ubuntu like after format
<drizzt_> (1) how can I install Ubuntu into the separate folder?
<amnesia> how does one log into the super user account in ubuntu 8.10
<Hede}_> can you make "perform" (as i mirc) in gnome Qchat?
<Stargaze> amnesia: use 'sudo'
<drizzt_> amnesia, by using suid binaries
<dimuls> skabasje, model?
<ni1s> Kimo, try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup and see if it restores it
<Pici> amnesia: Did you look at the website that ubottu told you earlier about sudo?
<skabasje> uhm
<skabasje> acer extensa 5220
<Kimo> non all x.org in my pc have the same prob
<rifter> stdisease, yes, well, mine are mounting as things like /media/b8af5814-48aa-4a6a-9b65-360740c79477 which isn't very easy to discern (it's from the uid) and besides I do use command line as well.  the mount command can put them in different places, but I want the automounter to do it. there are instructions on how, butthey require creating these rules fro the hal
<dimuls> skabasje, try to google "acer extensa 5220 linux wifi"
<Pici> drizzt_: Can you elaborate your question?  What folder are you talking about?
<amnesia> @pici tell me the name of the site again...... i logged out and tried su and [password]
<rifter> stdisease, it use dto be that in ubuntu you oculd configure this form the gui, but as of 9.10 you no longer can
<dimuls> skabasje, or "acer extensa 5220 ubuntu wifi"
<ni1s> Kimo, what's the error you are getting?
<Pici> amnesia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<drizzt_> Pici, some arbitraty folder under /
<amnesia> thx
<stdisease> rifter, no idea sorry, never used 9.10
<drizzt_> drizzt_, with dualboot
<jcrawford> so anyone that can help with the ubuntu install of apache or should i ask in #apache?
<rifter> stdisease, and gnome-mount isn't there anymore.. that was an easy hal rule generator as well as the way gmoe was mounting things, if I am reaidng right
<Kimo> i have this message
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:  Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<skabasje> I already told u, I tried this 4 times, I tried google as well
<jcrawford> not sure why the error log is saying it cannot read an .htaccess file in my user directory.  I am not even sure why it is looking in my user directory ~/.htaccess
<Stargaze> jcrawford: in Synaptic, go to Edit > Mark packages by task
<dimuls> jcrawford, try to google lamp
<rifter> stdisease, here is one of many places where they tell how to write udev rules http://www.debianhelp.org/node/9937
<papapep> jcrawford: I suppose you should review carefully your vhost settings
<Pici> drizzt_: you need to install Ubuntu on a partition by itself.  If you want you can mount that partition within your other OS so that it shows up like its in another path though.
<Kimo> how i can rmove pricipal user and switching to another
<Pici> !google > dimuls
<ubottu> dimuls, please see my private message
<jcrawford> my vhost is correct, i have checked several times
<jcrawford> dimuls, i would rather not use a lamp stack, just need apache working
<jcrawford> Stargaze, what should I look for there?
<drizzt_> Pici, you mean virtual disk?
<stdisease> rifter, do you get anything when you run 'pidof hald' for example?
<papapep> jcrawford: well as it doesn't work, it can't be that correct
<papapep> there's something you're missing
<Pici> drizzt_: No. I'm just talking about mounting a partition on a mountpoint,.
<jcrawford> papapep, it is correct my co-worker has the same config set on his machine and it works
<gui_> do I need to sign with my own key to crypt a message with public foreign key (gpg) ?
<drizzt_> Pici, I cannot create a separate partition :(
<gui_> I have no key and want to send a crypted message
<jcrawford> but for some reason my install is seeking out an .htaccess in /home/jocrawfo/ which is nothing I setup
<Kimo> someone can help me
<gui_> I don't have my private key there !
<Kimo> i want to talk in privat
<abhi_nav> Yes sure
<abhi_nav> private? why?
<jcrawford> and I do not need MySQL installed just Apache
<jcrawford> so marking by task is not what I need
<jcrawford> :)
<rifter> stdisease, yes there is a hald running, but I read that the way the rules work is changed in 9.10 in several places, including here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301557
<skabasje> google doesnt help me that well right now
<dimuls> Kimo, System->Users and Groups
<volve> hello all, I'm having trouble googling for this topic so hoped folks here might know. I have some large disk images that I want to compress, and I'd like to find a way to distribute the compression across multiple systems on my lan. Are there any tools to do this at all?
<Pici> jcrawford: Why is apache looking at your home directory, did you setup a vhost to look there? If so, then www-data needs to be able to read the directory, even if you don't have an .htaccess file there.
<papapep> Kimo: i you talk in private nobody else gets that experience
<jcrawford> Pici, no i did not set my vhost to be there, my vhost is /home/jocrawfo/workspace/ovife/
<dimuls> skabasje, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+extensa+5220
<papapep> s/i/if
<jcrawford> I tried putting an htaccess file there, setting it readable and set the group to www-data but it still complains.  that's why I am frustrated i don't know WHY it is even looking in that directory
<dimuls> skabasje, first finded, look at the bottom
<KB1JWQ> Is there a Ubuntu equivalent for "yum provides?"
<Pici> jcrawford: Hm.. Then it shouldn't really care.  I think that #httpd might be able to help you more (thats the Apache support channel)
<Pici> KB1JWQ: What does 'yum provides' do?
<jcrawford> Pici, thanks i was not sure if they would support the ubuntu install as it is not typical :)
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> :D
<skabasje> This site won't be updated anymore. Please check the b43 driver page at linuxwireless.org for up-to-date information.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: You feed it the name of a file, it checks the package repositories and returns a match for packages that provide that file.
<Traveler2> hello
<abhi_nav> which is the french ubuntu support channel?
<stdisease> KB1JWQ,
<abhi_nav> Kimo needs it
<DasEi> KB1JWQ: apt-cache depends / apt-cache show
<Pici> KB1JWQ: You can use apt-file to acheive that. Its a separate package though, and is not installed by default.  After installing make sure that you run   sudo apt-file update   first.  Or, if the package is already installed, you can use dpkg -S filename
<rifter> stdisease, nils ok I think I may have answered my own question.. but I'm going to figure it out. Like I was saying before, the old place tyto write these rules, /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi is deprecated now
<papapep> abhi_nav: ubuntu-fr?
<Kimo> yeah
<KB1JWQ> ate package though, and is not installed by default.  After  installing make sure that you run   sudo apt-file update   first.  Or, if the package is already installed, you can  use dpkg -S filename
<skabasje> seriously
<skabasje> do you expect me to understand this? :(
<rifter> stdisease, nils however it looks like maybe udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d hsould work in 9.10
<abhi_nav> papapep: ok he is now gone there. thnx
<worren> hola
<worren> hi
<papapep> abhi_nav: ;)
<abhi_nav> !hi | worren
<ubottu> worren: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> papapep: :)
<rifter> stdisease, nils I am about to find out :PP
<worren> español?
<KB1JWQ> Pici, DasEi: Thanks!  I'll check into it.
<papapep> worren: español en ubuntu-es
<dimuls> skabasje, next i googled "ubuntu bcm43xx"
<luciid3> hi
<worren> español
<luciid3> many use now chromium instead of google chrome
<luciid3> i want it to
<stdisease> worren, '/j #ubuntu-es' por favor thx
<dimuls> skabasje, and found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920
<luciid3> but which buld should i download?
<worren> ¿¿??
<luciid3> they make 10 per day o.O
<DasEi> !es > worren
<ubottu> worren, please see my private message
<luciid3> which build
<d3c0n> morning
<dogge10> is it possible to mount a usb pen drive as a non-root user with write permissions on that user under 9.10?
<xfact> Finally I am here
<rmozden> !ipsetp
<rmozden> !ipset
<arand_> luciid3: you can simply add the repo, install and if it seems to work, just diasble it and ignore further updates...
<Guest71294> Hey, I just downloaded the windows installer, and tried to install ubuntu, and it finished 100% whenever I booted into it, but now every time I try to boot it it takes me to a dos like screen
<DasEi> luciid3: either you use the stable ones or add an repo  for daily builds, have it with your common updates included
<skabasje> "Okay so you have a wireless card that shows up in ubuntu but doesnt connect to any wireless network?"
<skabasje> how do i know if it shows up?
<skabasje> :P
<luciid3> so there are stable CHROMIUM binaries?
<luciid3> i only see these snapshots
<d3c0n> guest is there a marque just blinking? and how long does it stay there
<Guest71294> it just stays like that, and it talks about like tabbing for a list of commands
<Guest71294> blinking cursor
<arand_> Guest71294: It's the grub screen?
<DasEi> luciid3: still in development, gues you're right there
<Guest71294> yeah!
<Guest71294> grub
<stdisease> Guest71294, right you need to replace a buggy file, let me get you a link
<dimuls> skabasje, try this http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-drivers-bcm43xx-chipset-based-wireless-cards-ubuntu
<abhi_nav> Does so many frequesnt installation of (any) os reduces hdd life?
<papapep> abhi_nav: as any other hd usage. They have an estimated lifetime. The more you make it work, the more you shorten it :)
<NewWorld> abhi_nav:  I think any read/write operations reduce it's life.
<dimuls> skabasje, use your brain=)
<misiek200m> hello ;)
<abhi_nav> papapep: & NewWorld: ok. thnx
<xfact> abhi_nav: I believe so, every time during new installation it updates the bad sectors, which may reduce your HDD space a little and life more
<d3c0n> guest your grub screen doesnt have options on it like ubuntu build blah blah
<abhi_nav> xfact: hmm thnx
<xfact> abhi_nav: No problem :)
<abhi_nav> xfact: :)
<hanaita> hola
<Guest71294> Ummm it has command options but I don't know how to do any of them besides like reboot
<hanaita> cristina estas ahi
<arand_> !es | hanaita
<ubottu> hanaita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hanaita> si me da la gana hablar español hablo
<Stargaze> ah, skabasje Belgium
<d3c0n> guest to load ubuntu u will need to select ubuntu on the top not the fail safe one, to load windows it should be on the bottom of the grub screen, use the arrows and enter to seleect which kernel you want to load
<hanaita> jajajajajajajajaja callate
<Guest71294> I don't think my grub screen gave me any boot options
<stdisease> Guest71294, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<hanaita> critina estas ahi
<Guest71294> Like my boot screen let me choose between windows and ubuntu, but when I choose ubuntu it just takes me to grub screen
<sixofour> so i downloaded the rt-kernal cvia-apt get, but when i restart linux defaults to the generic kernal... how do i switch to the rt kernal??
<pablos> siemka
<hanaita> hola cristina
<pablos> gada ktos po polsku?
<hanaita> hello
<hanaita> hola
<pablos> hola
<Lachance> !es | hanaita
<ubottu> hanaita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skabasje> aargh
<DasEi> skabasje: what's going on ?
<skabasje> "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" doesn't work
<hanaita> yo no se hablar ingles
<papapep> hanaita: /j #ubuntu-es
<dimuls> skabasje, hm
<skabasje> I hate this I really want my wireless to work *sad face*
<xfact> !es | hanaita
<ubottu> hanaita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<papapep> hanaita: y hablarás en español
<ownlife> Opera or Firefox?
<hanaita> callaros pesados
<maroy> hi, I have a question regarding the reconfiguration of a mainline kernel packages, that apt is always trying to do
<d3c0n> guest could be a kernel panic, are you installing on a mb bios raid?
<Lachance> skabasje, What's up?
<hanaita> bla bla bla bla
<maroy> basically at the end of every apt-get install or similar action, I get the following:
<dimuls> skabasje, relax, it's easy... but take some time
<maroy> http://pastebin.com/dzfFzHwU
<Lachance> !ask | maroy
<ubottu> maroy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hanaita> hablar en español
<sixofour> so i downloaded the rt-kernal via apt-get, but when i restart linux defaults to the generic kernal... how do i switch to the rt kernal??
<Guest71294> Alright I am going to try to boot again
<stdisease> sixofour, can't you select which kernel to boot in the GRUB menu?
<hanaita> Cristina donde estas
<maroy> how do I make eithe apt go through with the configuration of the package (it fails at creating an initrd), or just ignore the whole thing. creating the initrd manually works fine. see the outpt again here: http://pastebin.com/dzfFzHwU
<sixofour> there is no grubn menu
<sixofour> grub
<dimuls> skabasje, try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<sixofour> pressin g esc does nothing also
<Stargaze> skabasje: in Synaptic, search for 'wireless'
<skabasje> works.
<stdisease> sixofour, what does /etc/default/grub look like?
<dimuls> skabasje, i just entered in synaptics search "bcm43xx"
<sixofour> um
 * xfact is confused with Empathy IRC commands 
<Stargaze> your wireless works now skabasje ?
<arand_> sixofour: hold down shift when booting to get to grub menu.
<sixofour> stdisease: its empty
<jingya> hello
<skabasje> dimuls, your line works, it asks me something, the bcm43xx driver needs extracted firmare which can not be shipped to be working. this firmware can be automatically fetched and extracted as a part of installing this package. fetch and extract firmware? <yes> / <no>
<Lachance> !hi | jingya
<ubottu> jingya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dimuls> skabasje, yeah
<skabasje> I should pick yes?
<stdisease> skabasje, what do you think.. of course :)
<corni> hi how do yi get the ubuntu version on the cli?
<corni> *I?
<stdisease> corni, lsb_release -a
<ajnewbold> When running from the live CD, I saw the "restricted drivers available" message and it detected wifi and video hardware/drivers.  But after installation, it's not doing that, and the hardware manager thing says that no proprietary drivers are available.  any idea what I can try?
<corni> stdisease: thanks!
<Lachance> corni, cat /etc/issue works too. =D
<Lxndr> Hello! I installed ubuntu successfully from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi. Unfortunately, it set up a dual-boot situation, which defaults to windows. What's the best way to make this default to ubuntu (and/or remove windows)?
<Lachance> Lxndr, Do you wish to remove Windows?
<sixofour> stdisease: etc/default/grub is empty
<rbellamy> What's the best channel for c++ dev on ubuntu?
<stdisease> sixofour, do you even have grub installed? what OS loader are you using? how did you install your linux system?
<kamil> Witam ;)
<sixofour> it uses grub
<Myrtti> Lxndr: with that method of installation, you can't really remove it
<stdisease> rbellamy, just join #c++ for dev on any OS
<rbellamy> stdisease, outstanding... thanks
<Jeruvy> Lxndr: since wubi is a windows installer, you'd not do well to remove windows.  Editing grub for boot sequence can be done however.  If you don't want windows you should do a normal install, not with wubi.
<Lachance> !dev | rbellamy
<ubottu> rbellamy: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Nijverheid> sixofour: it may be in /etc/boot/grub
<sixofour> the only time it loads to grub is when the laptop is turned off inproperly
<Stargaze> corni: type lsb_release -a
<rbellamy> Lachance, thanks
<sixofour> Nijverheid: empty also
<sixofour> i did nano etc/boot/grub
<stdisease> sixofour, can you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' ... ?
<sixofour> and nano etc/default/grub
<Lachance> Lxndr, If you're interested in completely removing Windows you'll need to download and burn an Ubuntu .iso. If you're uncomfortable with this I can either provide guides or walk you through the process.
<Nijverheid> sixofour: whoops, my bad... try just /boot/grub
<yorick> help...I'm running karmic...and I was fiddling with the login screen themes
<Stargaze> Nijverheid: vl of nl?
<yorick> but now my login background changed
<sixofour> nothing
<yorick> and the accessability icon on the login screen is present when I'm logged in
<Nijverheid> Stargaze: nl, een beetje vl :)
<hikenboot> if i am compiling a kernel from kernel.org that i have patched how do i get it to make the kernel headers from the source?
<Lxndr> Lachance, Myrtti, Jeruvy: Are you saying I don't actually have a true version of Ubuntu? I only used wubi because I have no access to any kind of CD burner.
<Stargaze> oki , ik antw :)
<stdisease> hikenboot, try make headers_install
<Lachance> Lxndr, no, of course not! Wubi Ubuntu is Ubuntu. =D But Wubi works as a Windows executable installer. In other words, you need Windows to run it.
<Nijverheid> sixofour: o_O uhhh... then I'm sorry, I haven't a clue :/
<sixofour> stdisease: i did what you said its at a blue dos-y looking screen
<Jeruvy> Lxndr: wubi installs in a virtual disk inside your windows environment.
<sixofour> now what?
<Nijverheid> Stargaze: heel goed :)
<rmozden> Is there any way to make ipset a module for a default kernel?
<hikenboot> stdisease, thanks
<stdisease> hikenboot, see 'make help' for more info, too
<LocutusOfBorg> Hi everyone
<LocutusOfBorg> I need an admin
<Lxndr> Lachance, Jeruvy, etc: I wonder if that's why I've been having WINE problems.
<Stargaze> rmozden: try modprobe
<nibbler> !details | LocutusOfBorg
<ubottu> LocutusOfBorg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lachance> Lxndr, Do you have a flash drive? You can put a Live environment on your flash drive and do it that way too.
<yorick> all I did was gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<stdisease> sixofour, yes the blue--dos'y.. follow the instructions there and see if you get a menu next time you reboot
<Lachance> Lxndr, I always have issues with Wine. >_>
<LocutusOfBorg> nibbler: I think I have found a security bug on ubuntu
<sixofour> i don't know what to do, it ask if the linux command is right..there is nothing there ..
<Lxndr> Lachance: I'm having issues with WINE that I've never had on my laptop (which also is an ubuntu computer).
<LocutusOfBorg> I need to talk with an admin before opening a bug
<W_McL> Lxndr, if you don't have a CD burner and want to install Ubuntui, you can try to use an USB flash drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<yorick> any ideas?
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, just... post here.....
<Stargaze> Lxndr: join #winehq
<Myrtti> Lxndr: wubi should be considered as a demo version, a bit like game demos, it isn't for full blown use because the way it installs on your system has its own set of caveats
<Lachance> LocutusOfBorg, you'd do a lot better to provide as many details on a single line so we can all do our best to help.
<Oasa> how to extract a lzma file?
<stdisease> sixofour, I've no idea. either your setup is somehow messed up or I'm failing to get the situation
<sixofour> let me reboot now
<stdisease> Oasa, is it a .tar.lzma ?
<Lxndr> Also: I have no flash drive(s).
<Oasa> yes sdtdisease
<Oasa> .tar.lzma
<stdisease> Oasa, try just 'tar xf <file.tar.lzma' first
<Lxndr> do the ubuntu people still send out free CDs?
<Lachance> Lxndr, =O Well you could order a CD. You only need one.
<erUSUL> Lxndr: not to individuals afaik
<Oasa> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<Oasa> tar: Skipping to next header
<Oasa> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<llutz> Oasa: tar --lzma -xf foo.tar.lzma
<erUSUL> Lxndr: to loco teams or if you are ging to do a install party and thngs like that
<yorick> hmm let my try logging in again
<andrea_> ciao
<Lachance> Lxndr, the price is right tho - it's only like 5 bucks USD.
<spark_> hellow ever one  :) , I am glad to see the new compatibility on ubuntu , but i got a little problem , my sound card and cg stop the drivers unexpectly when they are pushed too hard , and at start I have to set on compiz cause I lose any window borders .. is there a way to make it automatickly start ?
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, could you try to do this: reboot your system, try to login with the kernel recovery mode and chose the root shell: you will gain root privileges without prompting for a password
<andrea_> ho un problema
<Lachance> Just enough to cover the cost of the cd
<Oasa> llutz  : unrecognized format
<maroy> does anyone have tips to make mkinitramfs-kpkg not fail, after each call to apt-get install?
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, thats ok
<Oasa> llutz : --lzma
<Myrtti> !it | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Oasa> llutz : what to do ? Unrecognized format --lzma
<Oasa> !lzma
 * Guest_62633  lol @ hellow ever one
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, physical access to a machine always open possibilities for root-access - only partial pervention is encrypted disk. its like this in any os
<stdisease> Oasa, 'lzcat <file> | tar xf -'
<LocutusOfBorg> nibbler: it's ok? somebody could have root access on my machine?
<llutz> Oasa: "tar --version"  >=1.20?
<pkhtut> Hi, Can I ask about python Tkinter although I know this is Ubuntu irc?
<Oasa> stdisease: Shoud i type the whole thing in ' ' ?
<LocutusOfBorg> no nibbler if you try the windows recovery system it will ask you for the password
<Oasa> llutz : I am using Hardy Heron. How do i check version ?
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, how would you prevent him from taking out your harddrive and plug it to his laptop and manipulate it?
<llutz> Oasa: "tar --version"
<stdisease> Oasa, right, also check tar version like llutz said and whether lzma/xz-utils is installed on your system
<Oasa> its 1.19
<llutz> Oasa: --lzma needs >=1.20
<Lachance> LocutusOfBorg, what kind of environment do you work in in which this is an issue?
<Oasa> llutz : how do i update ?
<llutz> Oasa: try [18:37:22] <stdisease> Oasa, 'lzcat <file> | tar xf -'
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, but you can prevent this, by protecting your grub conf from edits and remove the recovery. but still: physical access=full control
<Losha> LocutusOfBorg: this is widely regarded as a feature...
<LocutusOfBorg> nibbler: of course the chroot way is always possible, but on a laptop is still not simple
<Oasa> something is coming
<Oasa> its not stopping
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a working usb fm transmitter for karmic?
<Oasa> i typed lzcat filename ... n its outputting something... very fastly.
<stdisease> Oasa, it should take some time to extract, you can also use 'xvf' instead of just 'xf' to see some sort of progress
<LocutusOfBorg> for example i can ask a laptop friend and change the user password in less than a minute
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, always simple. no matter if laptop or what....
<tarelerulz> anyone notice Flash player on Ubuntu 9.10 running the cpu up to around 70% and higher.  I did have it up to 100 on one of my cpu
<Oasa> i did not write tar -xf ..
<stdisease> Oasa, no not just lzcat part, the whole thing between ' '
<Oasa> okkay stdisease
<Oasa> Just curious what is lzcat ?
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, read about grub configuration how to protect it, if you care. but use harddisk encryption if you are serious about security
<LocutusOfBorg> Losha: how can I ask for this feature?
<maroy> so no mkinitrd-kpkg experts here :(
<stdisease> Oasa, decompressed whatever is compressed with lzma and sends it either to terminal or to the next program in the pipe this case 'tar -xf -'
<LocutusOfBorg> nibbler: of course, I can, but by default the ubuntu way is less secure than the windows way
<stdisease> Oasa, the garbage you saw is what the uncompressed .tar file looks like
<Oasa> hmm i understood
<Oasa> okay.. stdisease.. that works.. thanks.. btw how do i update tar ?
<Kilmarac> ok, need help with a problem ive never encountered before.  Ubuntu boots into a graphical environment, but I olnly have a single unmovable terminal window in the upper left.  I can run programs from the command line, but everyone is layed into the upper left corner and is not movable or resizable.
<W_McL> tarelerulz, unfortunately flash is a CPU eating monster :(
<stdisease> Oasa, depends either use an update CD or using apt-get or aptitude or whatever package manager you usually use
<nibbler> LocutusOfBorg, well, if you rely on noone opening your pc for your security concerns, then yes.
<|604|> ok stdisease now x won't boot
<Losha> LocutusOfBorg: there used to be a site where you could submit suggestions http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ Dunno if it's still active....
<Oasa> please explain further stdisease.
<|604|> stdisease i am sixofour onmy other pc
<stdisease> !update | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shumy> hi all
<Oasa> thank you stdisease and llutz.. Thanks a lot ..
<stdisease> |604|, what gfx driver are you using for X, if it is proprietary amd or nvidia you need to reinstall
<stdisease> Oasa, y/ welcome
<ranveer> hi
<|604|> stdisease i witched to the rt kernal, and mypc speaker made 3 loud beeps, when it gets to login screen i log in and it said x failed to write to /tmp; x may close with an error...and fails toload
<|604|> tried with several kernals
<ranveer> any girl
<|604|> stdisease nvidia
<stdisease> ranveer, this isn't social channel, thx :)
<ranveer> ok
<|604|> stdisease everything on my laptop is nvidia
<Kilmarac> any ideas for my boot up problem?
<stdisease> Kilmarac, right, you will need to select which session type you want from gdm/kdm menu
<stdisease> Kilmarac, right now it seems to be of type 'xterm', select gnome or kde or whatever you have installed
<minus007> I downloaded the source for libpng and when I run make... it says
<minus007>  /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libz.a(crc32.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<minus007>  /usr/local/lib/libz.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<minus007>  collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBot2> minus007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minus007> Any solutions?
<Kilmarac> stdisease  looksl like i need to install kdm.  I dont know what happened, I shut down fine last night then today I boot into this. LOL
<|604|> stdisease did you see what i wrfote?
<|604|> wrote
<|604|> Kilmarac linux has a way of altering itself even when its turned off
<stdisease> minus007, huh why is it even looking under /usr/local in the first place, install package zlib1g-dev and retry configure and compile
<Kilmarac> |604|  ROFL!
<|604|> i just booted into rt kernal, and now KDE/X is currupted..lol
<stdisease> Kilmarac, |604| lol. heh, well what flavor of ubuntu do you have installed? Did you use to have kdm before?
<|604|> stdisease i have kubuntu karmic
<OerHeks> is ubuntu's F1 key safe to use ?
<Kilmarac> actually ubuntu default should be gdm,  but it looks like  gdm is saying failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager: connection :1.39 is not allowed to over the service due to security policies in the confiruation file.
<Kilmarac> tried in sudo and it failed to acquire and bailed
<LocutusOfBorg> Sorry just back
<stdisease> |604|, oh sorry that was meant for Kilmarac. For nvidia install linux-rt kernel headers and reinstall nvidia drivers and try again..
<Jacquerie> Hey there! A quick question. Do you find it worthy to be an Ubuntu torrent seeder? Or is it just a waste of mine and everybody else bandwidth?
<|604|> stdisease also, i cannot switch to the grub screen anymore, it goes right to kde
<Ricoshady> I have a bunch of windows shares, and those servers went down today, but when they came back up, the shares weren't remounted by samaba, how can I make sure if shares go down, they come back up when the share is availible again?
<|604|> stdisease how do you install on a machine with no terminal?
<cdw32> hello all, i recently bought a new router for my house and fro some reason my computer connects to the internet, but the status icon for wireless shows that i have no signal strenght at all. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Stargaze> F1 is help, OerHeks
<OerHeks> Jacquerie, it is oke to be a seeder / mirror
<marcel_> Hello, i tried to change my wlan0 mac with macchanger. I had written sudo macchanger -m [mac] wlan0     in the terminal, bit it said that i dont have the permissions
<Kilmarac> marcel us the command with sudo
<OerHeks> Stargaze, just worried about the F1 virus
<mtx_init> why does nano open when I do visudo?
<Stargaze> F1 virus???
<Kilmarac> oh wait, you did..  sorry.  LOL missed it
<livy> Just got ubuntu. Love it. Do I need an antivirus?
<VCoolio> mtx_init: because nano is set to be your $EDITOR ?
<|604|> stdisease i did ctrl alt f1, now i am in terminal, how do i do what you just told me to do?
<Stargaze> Kilmarac: try apt-get install gdm
<NewWorld> mtx_init:  What is theh output of 'echo $EDITOR'?
<OerHeks> Stargaze > http://security.nl/artikel/32591/1/Microsoft%3A_Druk_niet_op_F1.html
<Stargaze> microsoft!!!!
<LocutusOfBorg> livy: are you joking?
<skabasje> good question, does ubuntu need a virus scanner
<OerHeks> owww sorry :S
<goldins> hi, I've set up the UFW to do nat masquerading ( I have *nat, :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0], and -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE) in before.rules, but it doesn't seem to be working, and further the *nat line doesn't appear in iptables -L
<Jacquerie> Oerheks:  It's just that I barely passed 2:1 ratio and this seems sucky to me.
<livy> No im not locotus
<goldins> how do I get it to forward?
<Kilmarac> stdisease "already newest version
<livy> total newbie to linux here
<Pici> !antivirus | livy skabasje
<ubottu> livy skabasje: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<NewWorld> livy:  No antivirus needed.
<|604|> livy linux rarly has viruses for it, maybe if your machien is a server and your hosting files..but other than that...idk
<mtx_init> VCoolio: its blank
<VCoolio> skabasje: not unless you want to prevent to pass on viruses by forwarding mail from windows to windows for example
<marcel_> Kilmarac, i had used sudo
<LocutusOfBorg> !antivirus
<mtx_init> VCoolio: doesnt visudo imply vi, it does evrywhere else
<livy> wow. so need for antivirus?
<livy> cool
<Stargaze> livy: linux can transfer virusses, but not be infected
<Kilmarac> marcel_   ya, i noticed that after you typed it
<|604|> nope livy
<NewWorld> mtx_init:  What is theh output of 'echo $EDITOR'?
<stdisease> |604|, umm installing headers and nvidia? umm you really shouldn't be messing with non-standard kernels if you don't know how to do that
<mtx_init> NewWorld: Blank
<livy> awesome.
<skabasje> thanks
<OerHeks> Jacquerie, at release lucid lynx, rour ratio will be higher
<LocutusOfBorg> !antivirus | LocutusOfBorg
<ubottu> LocutusOfBorg, please see my private message
<marcel_> Kilmarac, what is wrong now?
<|604|> stdisease well switching to rt was [as this channel told me ] sudo apt-get install linux-rt ,reboot, everything works
<VCoolio> mtx_init: it does imply that, and maybe nano is by default EDITOR in ubuntu, not sure; you can set it in .bashrc or /etc/profile
<|604|> everything didn't work
<stdisease> mtx_init, then override EDITOR and/or VISUAL environment variables with whatever editor you want, log off and back then see if that still happens
<|604|> no one ever said anything about nvidia and ehaders...
<Pici> VCoolio: Indeed, it is the default $EDITOR.
<Kilmarac> marcel_ did you use sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  first/
<Kilmarac> ?
<mtx_init> OK THANKS GUYS
<marcel_> no
<livy> the only thing i need to do now is figure out how to run Office 2007, I hear that it's possible
<Kilmarac> you have to stop the network before you can use macchanger
<stdisease> |604|, you did not ask :p
<|604|> sudo apt-get install wine
<|604|> stdisease i did last ngith
<marcel_> ok, thanks
<Jacquerie> OerHeks: thank you. I'll continue seed Ubuntu (and a few other distros)
<Stargaze> livy: try open office
<Jacquerie> Bye!
<livy> got it
<|604|> livy sudo apt-get install wine
<livy> but it's not as good
<llutz> !appdb > livy
<ubottu> livy, please see my private message
<stdisease> livy, try crossover then
<Kilmarac> stdisease  --   gdm is already installed, when run in sudo it failes to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager  and then bails
<Kangarooo> what was name of site from witch is possible to install programms to ubuntu? someking like apt-get online tools
<mannytu> Vbox too...
<stdisease> livy, or install windows to a virtual machine
<|604|> so stdisease is there an easy way of doing what you asked?
<Ose> what's the linux equivalent of windows' "program files" folder?
<livy> does wine emulate windows software, like, fast enough to run smoothly?
<millionaire> /usr/bin
<|604|> livy yes
<stdisease> |604|, easy is different things for different ppl but I'd say not
<Stargaze> Ose: /usr/bin
<Kilmarac> livy sometimes, depends on the program you want to run
<stdisease> livy, yes, and it doesn't technically 'emulate' anything
<Pici> files | Ose
<Pici> !files | Ose
<Ose> thanks
<ubottu> Ose: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<|604|> livy wine is pretty good, you might have trouble running the latest fps game..but thats about it
<minus007> Ose: y do you need it.. just asking so that we can help you
<Kilmarac> although its not really an emulated
<ubuntu> hello
<goldins> !ufw | goldins
<ubottu> goldins, please see my private message
<schlaftier> Ose: The Linux file hierarchy is quite different from Windows, so I would not say there really is an equivalent
<ubuntu> how to get back GRUB after installing M$?
<Ose> well I found what I was looking for :)
<ubuntu> i'm on Ubu LIve CD
<Stargaze> !ufw | Stargaze
<minus007> Ose: schlaftier is correct
<ubottu> Stargaze, please see my private message
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<stdisease> livy, see #winehq and http://winehq.org
<|604|> stdisease so..what do i do?..i can't get back into X
<minus007> Ose: Good! :)
<livy> cheers guys
<thio> ciao regazzi
<stdisease> |604|, go back to your old kernel and back to X
<|604|> stdisease i can't
<stdisease> |604|, why not
<|604|> stdisease x fails to load on every kernal
<|604|> it says it cannot write to /tmp; and crashes
<stdisease> |604|, probably because you booting into RT kernel messed up your gfx driver. or... hmm
<|604|> that is the problem in the first place
<llutz> |604|: check  "df -h /tmp" "ls -ld /tmp"
<cwillu_at_work> how do you make aptitude install the recommends from an already installed package?
<|604|> i need rt kernal for audio production
<minus007> @Ose: df
<cwillu_at_work> (people who reflexively respond with -r will be /ignore'd mercilessly)
<llutz> cwillu_at_work: aptitude -r reinstall package
<stdisease> |604|, also if you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf remove it or back it up to temporary location and try 'service gdm restart'
<cwillu_at_work> llutz, bzzzt, try again
<roszak> Hello all.  I just installed karmic and cannot get it to recognize the external monitor I have hooked up to my vga port on my hp dv7 laptop.  Any ideas on how I can get it to recognize the monitor?  Other computers recognize the dell monitor, so I know the device functions.
<livy> Wine is great...I'm gonna see if it can manage the original Unreal Tournament
<cdw32> I am also only connecting at 54 MB/s is there any way to increase this
<Kilmarac> stdisease no luck on gdm running..
<|604|> stdisease i am on kde
<stdisease> |604|, right 'service kdm restart' then
<|604|> if i jsut delete xorg.conf what happens?
<Fill23> how to delete/uninstall all packegs that user installed?
<stdisease> |604|, you have to write/generate another one again if you delete it, and Xorg will autodetect what hardware you have without instructions from that file
<llutz> Fill23: user cannot install anything outside $HOME
<|604|> does xorg.conf contain my user settings? [like, for example,wall paper, icon placement etc]?
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks everybody
<cwillu_at_work> |604|, no
<|604|> onetime i rebooted and my suer settings were wiped
<Fill23> llutz: xorg files not in home for exmpl.
<|604|> user
<cwillu_at_work> |604|, unrelated to xorg.conf
<|604|> ok
<minus007> When we run apt-get install XXXX it downloads and installs several files... is there a way to know which files have been downloaded and at which locations (path) have they been placed?
<llutz> Fill23: what?
<stdisease> |604|, don't trust anyone's word, looks inside it and find o.ut..
<dimuls> |604|, lol
<|604|> o.ut?
<vegarn> out
<Fill23> llutz: u said user can't install anything outside the /home, right?
<llutz> Fill23: right
<blakkheim> minus007: dpkg -S packagename
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, dpkg-query --help
<stdisease> |604|, 'out' but my laptop keyboard messed up
<cwillu_at_work> blakkheim, that's the opposite of what he asked
<MatBoy> oops, I did a remove --purge for a too new kernel... and now my menu.lst is gone
<hl_99> hey guys, how can i get full write access to a drive in nautilus?
<nibbler> Fill23, well, he could install in /tmp and the like, but as a user i'd not rely on that :p
<Fill23> llutz: i've installed xorg, and i see xorg files in /etc/X11 wich is not in my /home directory
<cwillu_at_work> blakkheim, that searches for owners of a file, he wants files owned by a package (-L)
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<llutz> Fill23: if your user has write-access to more than $home and /tmp you messed up your permissions
<Kimo> how to resolve that
<llutz> Fill23: those were installed by root (using sudo as user maybe)
<minus007> Thanks cwillu_at_work and blakkheim
<dimuls> hl_99, in terminal "chown <username> <path to dir> -R"
<|604|> ok, xorg.conf is wiped, reboot?
<Kimo> How To resolve this Prob Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<dimuls> hl_99, sorry,  "sudo chown <username> <path to dir> -R"
<stdisease> |604|, no, 'service kdm restart'
<Fill23> i messed up whole xorg>desktop system, and i want to clean system from anything i installed, configured
<|604|> i did sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|604|> ah ok
<|604|> it said rejected send message
<nibbler> Fill23, just create another user see if this one works fine. if so, its just the configs in your home
<|604|> and a bunch of other stuff
<hl_99> dimuls,  thx it worked
<Kimo> i Have this message in my Nvidia Setting
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<MatBoy> does ubuntu not has a menu.lst anymore ?
<dimuls> hl_99, and "sudo chmod +w <path to dit>"
<corni> how do i display all installed packages with apt-* tools on the cli?
<stdisease> MatBoy, not anymore, it has a grub.cfg since updated to grub 2
<llutz> MatBoy: grub2 has no menu.lst
<MatBoy> ah ok
<dimuls> hl_99, oops, "sudo chmod +w <path to dit> -R"
<Fill23> nibbler: ok i try
<|604|> oops, i needed to put sudo
<MatBoy> I didn't look in it too much that often anymore... since when is it changed to grub2 in ubuntu
<|604|> YAY x loaded
<|604|> how do i see what kernal i am using?...wait, x didn't load the hd :/
<Stargaze> |604|: type umount -r
<michael__> What's the most stable Ubuntu release available at the moment? I need something with excellent support for an ATI graphics card. At the moment I have Karmic x64 which has given me a million and one problems.
<|604|> ok its loading
<dimuls> hl_99, or you may try sudo nautilus, but be carefull
<stdisease> michael__, my laptop came with 9.04 and ATI working fine
<papapep-afk> michael__: you can't get "excellent" support for an ati card in gnu/linux...
<migue> ola
<hl_99> dimuls do you know how i can make the drive appear in the places bar of nautilus?
<Pici> !gksudo | hl_99 dimuls
<ubottu> hl_99 dimuls: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<migue> <z¡sxwdcevferw
<migue> rgw
<migue> r
<Pici> !es | migue
<|604|> um
<ubottu> migue: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<minus007> cwillu_at_work, so if I want to install a package on a machine where there is no Internet connection... I can copy the files listed by dpkg-query -L at their respective location. Am I correct?
<michael__> papapep-afk, what do you suggest then?
<dimuls> hl_99, drag it
<brjann> corni: aptitude --display-format '%p' search ~i
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, no
<michael__> stdisease, 9.04 is working well with your ATI card then? 32-bit OS?
<corni> brjann: thanks :)
<|604|> kde is stuck on 85% loading
<Kimo> Help Pllzzz
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, download the deb files needed and install them
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<papapep-afk> michael__: nothing, that's a fact. It's the present reality.
<brjann> corni: no problem :)
<hl_99> dimuls, its not really working i tried that already
<michael__> papapep-afk, I should do more research when purchasing cards.
<RazorC> Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to recover files for free in Ubuntu?
<stdisease> michael__, 32-bit yes. If you don't want to bother with proprietary ATI driver, you can use the open source driver, works mighty fine
<papapep-afk> michael__: probably :)
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<hl_99> dimuls, but its okay where it is now, thats fine
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<michael__> stdisease, Compiz working well?
<minus007> cwillu_at_work, k.. Thanks a lot! But wouldn't the manual method work? I know its lengthy but would it work?
<papapep-afk> michael__: some ati cards are working decently, other are a real headache
<stdisease> michael__, not using compiz but good framerates with opengl stuff
<michael__> papapep-afk, I now have a semi-expensive card that's useless.
<|604|> stdisease will you be around awhile? i need to make breakfast
<dimuls> hl_99, above the places, there is a list of your own places
<stdisease> michael__, the proper is the drivers really, not the hardware, imho
<michael__> stdisease, I need something that's going to be able to run all of the Compiz effects.
<papapep-afk> michael__: you can wait to see if new and improved drivers get published
<stdisease> *the problem
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, no, it would break in unpredictable ways
<michael__> papapep-afk, can you guesstimate how long that might take?
<minus007> cwillu_at_work,  Oh.. ok
<dimuls> hl_99, oh sorry below
<Kimo> i need some help plz
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, deb files can include pre-post install/uninstall scripts that modify existing files as well
<papapep-afk> michael__: XD no idea
<stdisease> michael__, you're outta luck, but an NVIDIAaaa
<papapep-afk> michael__: i guess nobody has
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, to say nothing of files that are generated on install for the machine in question
<michael__> papapep-afk, I'm screwed then I suppose, at least for the moment.
<soreau> I am trying to ssh into a live session, but when I try to, it asks for a password and I do not know the password to ssh into ubuntu@ubuntu live session. I tried blank pw, 'ubuntu' but it wont let me ssh into this Intrepid 8.10 live session
<papapep-afk> michael__: yep
<ghufran> hi .. is it somehow possible to increase the filesystem ? without having to reinstall everything?
<papapep-afk> sorry about that
<Jordan_U> I'm trying to send email via my gmail account with evolution. When I hit Send/Receive I get the error "Could not connect to smtp.gmail.com: No route to host"
<|604|> stdisease mount of system failed,, a maintenance shell will now be started,, control-d will terminate this shell and re-try...
<michael__> stdisease, an NVidia is an Xpense that I can't afford.
<cwillu_at_work> minus007, you could muddle through and get it limping along, but if you did that I'd have to revoke your operating licence
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<reanimation> guy's can you tell me how to setup squid server
<stdisease> Jordan_U, is your network configured and running, can you browse internet and ping smtp.gmail.com from the terminal?
<papapep-afk> michael__: there are plenty of different categories of Nvidia cards
<papapep-afk> not only high level ones
<Jordan_U> stdisease, Yes to all.
<reanimation> help to configure squid server on ubuntu
<michael__> papapep-afk, I understand but I have paid like £50 (around $80) for an ATI card.
<dimuls> reanimation, there is full example config: /etc/squid/squid.conf
<dimuls> reanimation, read it
<papapep-afk> michael__: and it doesn't work at all??
<switch10_> If there is anyone interested, it is now possible to sync an IPhone/IPod touch natively with Rhythmbox.  Here is a YouTube video I just uploaded http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVm3OOZEZfw
<|604|> michael__ i am sure someone in the universe has the latest ubuntu with an ati card and sues compiz
<reanimation> ya i know i already configured squid on redhat
<|604|> uses
<minus007> cwillu_at_work, "I'd have to revoke your operating licence" Did not get this... How is this related to licensing?
<brjann> soreau: you need to set the ubuntu user's password from inside the livecd session before you can ssh into use. use   sudo passwd ubuntu   to set the password
<cwillu_at_work> |604|, fglrx is crap under compiz in my experience;  the open driver works well for some cards though
<reanimation> rsquid is not working prop[erly
<soreau> brjann: Ok thanks
<cwillu_at_work> brjann, uh, "passwd", not "sudo passwd ubuntu" :p
<|604|> stdisease mount of system failed,, a maintenance shell will now be started,, control-d will terminate this shell and re-try...
<Lxndr> odd quirk of my system: When windows was on it, sound would come through the speakers. As soon as I installed ubuntu, it refused to use the speakers, and instead will only communicate with my headphones, if they happen to be jacked in. Anyone have any ideas how to make it talk to the speakers again?
<cwillu_at_work> brjann, you can change your own password :p
<stdisease> |604|, not so, latest ubunto does not work with ati, incompatible with X.org 1.7.5
<|604|> oh
<michael__> papapep-afk, it's a pain in the facking ass man. At the moment I am using ATI's drivers, and jack all works. Compiz sure doesn't, damn I can't even drag the windows around the desktop without experiencing the worst frame rate ever.
<brjann> cwillu_at_work: only if you know its current password, which you don't :)
<michael__> |604|, perhaps yeah.
<Kimo> How to resolve this problem
<Kimo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39799066/Screenshot-NVIDIA%20X%20Server%20Settings.png
<cyberbluntz> morning everyone
<cwillu_at_work> brjann, I scoff at you and your superior intellect :p
<stdisease> |604|, I really am not sure how you managed to mess your system up that much.
<soreau> brjann: Still saying access denied.. does ubuntu user need relogin?
<Kimo> i have this problem how to resolve it http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39799066/Screenshot-NVIDIA%20X%20Server%20Settings.png
<papapep-afk> michael__: uhm...that's weird...
<Kimo> i have this problem how to resolve it http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39799066/Screenshot-NVIDIA%20X%20Server%20Settings.png
<brjann> cwillu_at_work: :D
<cyberbluntz> !morning
<Trinity33> hi everyone i have question about gnome terminal  how to keep it open after executing script? from desktop launcher. when i type in terminal name of this application then it open when i make launcher with path to this app then terminal open and it closes after 0.5sec i could put in the script at the end read or sleep and it will stay open after exec. but matter is that when i use launcher and the termin opens then
<Trinity33>   want to put new commands in it and thats not possible so i would like to know if there is some way to keep it open after executing script from launcher>? ubuntu 9.10
<papapep-afk> michael__: which is the card model?
<Trinity33> <cyberbluntz> evening
<michael__> papapep-afk, yeah it's a pain.
<|604|> stdisease i did "sudo apt-get install linux-rt"...when i rebooted this morning, i picked rt kernal as you said..then everything went esplody on me
<Kimo> i have this problem how to resolve it http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39799066/Screenshot-NVIDIA%20X%20Server%20Settings.png
<michael__> papapep-afk, ATI Radeon 4670
<brjann> soreau: shouldn't have to, no
<cyberbluntz> lets settle on afternoon
<soreau> brjann: Restart the ssh server perhaps?
<ATLANT3AN> hey guys
<cyberbluntz> hi
<serverduck> Hello, I have a problem with my time. I can't set it up. When I click set time, it asks me for password but then it brings me back to general/locations/weather. Why?
<brjann> soreau: shouldn't have to do that, either :) but hey, couldn't hurt
<papapep> michael__: and the ubuntu and kernel version?
<SandGorgon> take a look at this brainstorm for increasing battery life - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23819/
<shane2peru> ok, when I try to hotsync my palm with ubuntu via bluetooth, it works great, however sometimes, it doesn't the only thing I have learned to do is restart the computer fixes it, any ideas besides restarting on troubleshooting this issue?
<soreau> brjann: Ah I think I see the problem
<Kimo> nobody want to help me
<stdisease> Kimo, perhaps nobody could
<soreau> brjann: Yea, I got it now. Had to do ssh ubuntu@ipaddy
<soreau> thnx
<Kimo> i have this problem how to resolve it http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39799066/Screenshot-NVIDIA%20X%20Server%20Settings.png
<brjann> soreau: no problem :)
<michael__> papapep, Karmic 9.10 (is it) ? I don't understand what you mean by kernel version, sorry. I'm kinda new.
<serverduck> Kimo, wait I'm shure someone will help you.
<Kimo> Ok i wait you thanks
<papapep> michael__: type "uname -a" at a prompt shell, without the quotes
<dimuls> reanimation, rsquid??
<stdisease> michael__, version of the 'core' of the system, kinda, called the kernel. use 'uname -a' to see information about it
<papapep> michael__: and you should see something similar to 2.6.31-19-generic
<michael__> papapep, 2.6.31-19-generic
<papapep> michael__: :)
<papapep> michael__: then you're fully updated
<vegarn> I'm playing around with openvpn tunneling and routing. I do not have any firewall or iptables rules. Is it necessary to explicitly put iptables rules for allowing(ACCEPT) forwarding between interfaces when I haven't done anything to policies or rules?
<|604|> wow stdisease even grub won't load, my laptop is stuck on the HP screen
<|604|> HP Invent
<michael__> stdisease, why wouldn't there be a standard kernel version for each distribution? Why would one Karmic have a different kernel version from another Karmic installation? Karmic is Karmic right? Wrong?
<vegarn> I did the "echo 1" to ip_forwarding file in proc.. that should suffice?
<michael__> papapep, I guess that's a good thing.
<papapep> michael__: there are continuous packages improvements and bug fixing, kernel included
<drizzt_> why stupid gnome and GTk common dialogs save files with UTF-9 names, instead of $LANG codepage?
<stdisease> |604|, Karmic is Karmic but the kernel versions could change because bugs and fixes are added all the time
<Trinity33>   want to put new commands in it and thats not possible so i would like to know if there is some way to keep it open after executing script from launcher>? ubuntu 9.10
<stdisease> michael__, ^ I mean
<papapep> michael__: yes, usually, to be fully updated is the best option
<|604|> stdisease i managed to get into grub and select the default kernal, my pc made a loud beep agaian
<drizzt_> michael__, each 1-2 weeks new kernel is issued to cover security vulnerabilities
<|604|> doing a disk check
<justinas> histo, can anybody tell me, why i am not able to change any settings in compiz CCSM? When i launch it from terminal "sudo ccsm" - i can change, bet settings doesn't apply when launching simply CCSM (Without sudo). All check-boxes are gray and i'm not able to change them
<stdisease> |604|, let it finish the check
<|604|> ok brb
<papapep> michael__: have to go now, hope you fix your issue soon ;)
<soreau> justinas: Do not run any user app as root. Ever.
<michael__> papapep-afk, okie doke thanks.
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<serverduck>  I have a problem with my time. I can't set it up. When I click set time, it asks me for password but then it brings me back to general/locations/weather. Why?
<justinas> soreau, the same for gksudo
<justinas> what is wrong?
<toni__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<soreau> jussio1: gksu, gksudo, kdesu, sudo and running as root are all the same thing. Do not do it under any circumstance for any user application. This includes all of compiz components, emerald, ccsm, fusion-icon.
<soreau> justinas: ^^
<cyberbluntz> eh?
<justinas> why, soreau ?
<soreau> justinas: Also, this is an indication that you have compiz running as root which is also not good. You could have possibly damaged your permissions in your users home folder now
<soreau> justinas: Because it can screw up your permissions and cause all kinds of strange problems
<ubyserver> Hello Everyone
<justinas> how can i solve this problem?
<schlaftier> I thought gksudo et al.  instead of plain sudo would prevent screwing up your permissions
<vegarn> gksudo is just graphical sudo
<Kimo> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<stdisease> schlaftier, not that I know of, they're just fancy interfaces for root access
<Stargaze> justinas: by rebooting your pc and using sudo for maintenance only
<soreau> justinas: First, assuming you are running as your normal user, go into sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects and set to None then back to whatever it was. this should restart compiz as user
<schlaftier> vegarn, stdisease: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<soreau> justinas: Then, open ccsm as user with sys>prefs>compiz config settings manager
<LinuxJunkie> Looking form some help on a dual boot windows 7 and 9.10. Grub2 is skipped completely and the forums are not being much help.  Anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<soreau> LinuxJunkie: Which OS did you install last?
<cyberbluntz> what the tor gui name?
<|604|> stdisease it went to the same thing
<|604|> stdisease mount of system failed,, a maintenance shell will now be started,, control-d will terminate this shell and re-try...
<LinuxJunkie> Ubuntu was installed last
<|604|> its now sitting at a terminal doing nothing
<cyberbluntz> How can I check if vidalia is auto starting on boot or set it too//?
<stdisease> LinuxJunkie, are you presented with a GRUB menu when you boot up? And how was your linux installed, through Wubi or regular CD install
<cyberbluntz> I have the "show this window on startup" ticked
<justinas> soreau, doesn't work - in visual settings i set NONE, after that - custom. Then launched CCSM and all chekboxes are grey...
<stdisease> |604|, right, well enter root pass and try to fix things, I really can't do much for you over IRC
<ubyserver> For windows I used Putty.
<|604|> i don't know how to "fix things" lol
<ubyserver> How do I connect to an shell?
<cyberbluntz> i have putty on ubuntu too
<LinuxJunkie> soreau: Cd install, chose use largest continuous space, No grub menu at all.
<llutz> ubyserver: ssh user@host
<ubyserver> ssh user@host wtf
<ubyserver> I only know about connecting to ip addresses
<stdisease> ubyserver, 'host' could be an IP
<ubyserver> but what about user@?
<llutz> ubyserver: read "man ssh"
<stdisease> ubyserver, 'user' is your user name on the host you're trying to connect to...
<PingFloyd> LinuxJunkie: does it go into windows 7?
<LinuxJunkie> Yes it boots to 7 no prob
<stdisease> ubyserver, example : ssh mycoolsuperh4xxor@1.2.3.4
<Kangarooo> there was a webpage for installing ubuntu programms with one click
<Kangarooo> does anyone knows name of that?
<ubyserver> gotcha thanx stdisease
<|604|> perhaps i should make a forum thread?
<cyberbluntz> yah, I'm not eeing anywhere to auto launch vidalia on startup
<|604|> !ubuntu
<Czakol> hi
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PingFloyd> LinuxJunkie: assuming you installed grub to your /boot partition.  Easiest fix is to install latest version of easybcd and create a boot entry for your ubuntu
<Stargaze> Kangarooo: appnr.com
<brjann> Kangarooo: in karmic, the Ubuntu Software Center found in the Applications menu can do that
<LinuxJunkie> Ok, will be doing that next then. thanks for the help
<Czakol> Hi, i made ubuntu 9.10 update
<brjann> Kangarooo: (assuming that you want software from the ubuntu repositories)
<PingFloyd> LinuxJunkie: the advantage of doing it that way, is if you ever need to reinstall windows, you don't have to find a linux livecd and update grub
<Czakol> and now my wirless card doesn't work
<alexandr> всем привет
<Czakol> what couldbe a problem?
<dimuls> alexandr, q=)
<brjann> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Stargaze> Czakol: is it internal or external?
<Czakol> internal
<justinas> soreau, doesn't work - in visual settings i set NONE, after that - custom. Then launched CCSM and all chekboxes are grey...
<Kangarooo> thx Stargaze. thats the one. brjann Ubuntu Software center slows pc. im now installing on very old pc.
<cyberbluntz> What config file control the applications that start up boot in the ubuntu OS?
<brjann> Kangarooo: gotcha
<Czakol> Stargaze: internal
<vegarn> I need to make "echo '1' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" run at every boot... Is it best to put this in /etc/rc.local or somewhere else?
<stdisease> vegarn, use sysctl -w var=value instead, and you can putit it in rc.local yes
<Czakol> could somebody help me
<llutz> vegarn: exit /etc/sysctl.conf "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1"
<llutz> edit*
<Quickard> anyway to install ubuntu directly off of hard disk, I get about halfway through install and an error occurs. something to do with my cd-rom drive
<vegarn> thanks
<Kangarooo> Quickard: try checking cd for errors
<C-S-B> hey guys, I need the r5u87x-loader to get my webcam to work. I've added uvc into /etc/modules but it doesnt get my cam working everytime on boot. anyway to do this?
<Quickard> is there a tool in ubuntu for that?
<vegarn> llutz: great tip! thanks
<Kangarooo> Quickard: when live cd put in pc then first menu will have that option
<llutz> vegarn: recommended way to do it
<Trinity33> hi everyone i have question about gnome terminal  how to keep it open after executing script? from desktop launcher. when i type in terminal name of this application then it open when i make launcher with path to this app then terminal open and it closes after 0.5sec i could put in the script at the end read or sleep and it will stay open after exec. but matter is that when i use launcher and the termin opens then
<Trinity33>   want to put new commands in it and thats not possible so i would like to know if there is some way to keep it open after executing script from launcher>? ubuntu 9.10
<Quickard> k, so reboot machine, boot off cd and use ubuntu to check for error's. if I find an error on the cd should I try and burn another copy?
<llutz> Trinity33: use xterm or other term, since gnome-terminal afaik has no "-hold" option, to keep it opened
<Kangarooo> Quickard: no put live cd start computer. live cd will show options like try live cd and install and third option is check cd for errors
<Quickard> I dont have live cd
<stdisease> Get yours today!
<Kangarooo> Quickard: then how u tryd to install ubuntu? i didnt then understand something. i understand that u trying to install ubuntu with live cd
<drizzt_> can anyone tell me why Gnome create files with names in UTF-8?
<bitsmart> hey folks, mpd is running and I can't get it to stop. sudo service mpd stop prints * Stopping Music Player Daemon mpd [ OK ] but I can run that command over and over and get the same results. what's going on?
<Quickard> yes, I have a bootable ubuntu disk that I burned.
<stdisease> drizzt_, supports more alphabets that way?
<Myrtti> drizzt_: it's the default charset of the whole system
<stdisease> bitsmart, 'sudo pkill -9 mpd'
<drizzt_> Myrtti, nautilus is run with normal codepage
<Kangarooo> Quickard: from ubuntu.com yes? then it is a live cd also. put it. restart let bios read cd and take option check for errors. if error will be found then chdsk
<Kangarooo> Quickard: !chdsk
<Kangarooo> !chdsk
<john2> my name if john
<Trinity33> <llutz> gnome term does have hold option cos u need just put in script u created at the end "read" or "sleep 5" i tried xterm and what i want to do is not just to hold on the term i want to exec script see the app open in the terminal and still have the option to put it the same terminal new commands can xterm do that? not just hold but make possible that when hold i be able after window open put new command
<drizzt_> system language is set to ANSI codepage, not UTF_8
<victor__> sfsff
<trism> Trinity33: I usually use the --init-file option of bash to do that
<Kangarooo> Quickard: !checksum
<bitsmart> stdisease, ok, now running sudo service --status-all shows "[ ? ]  mpd", does that mean it is stopped?
<stdisease> idk does the term codepage even apply in a linux environment?
<Kangarooo> eh. Quickard https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<drizzt_> stdisease, no, linux uses libastral for mapping characters, no codepages for sure
<llutz> Trinity33: sleep/read is a ugly hack. but sorry, i never tried what you want, so i cannot say
<stdisease> bitsmart, no idea but you can see if the daemon's process is still running 'pgrep mpd' or 'ps aux | grep mpd'
<serverduck> How do you enable NTP on an ubuntu 9.10 machine to update it's clock with the internet servers??
<Trinity33> <trism> what u mean by --init-file? use in launcher. "gnome-terminal --init-patch to the application"?
<bitsmart> stdisease, ps aux | grep mpd  returns "drew      3858  0.0  0.0   3040   808 pts/0    S+   13:52   0:00 grep --color=auto mpd", which means that my command is the only found instance of mpd, right?
<stdisease> bitsmart, which means it isn't running anymore, mpd
<trism> Trinity33: you can use the terminal to execute bash --init-file=/path/to/script; --init-file uses a bash script instead of ~/.bashrc as the initial script, so it executes it and then starts bash. You may want to source ~/.bashrc at the start of the script
<john2> hi!
<john2> trying to get some help
<bitsmart> john2, hi, did you have a question? if so, ask away
<john2> trying to install usb tv tuner
<kai_> Hi
<john2> any help with tuner?
<kai_> which tuner
<john2> startech
<jibadeeha> if i have 2GB of ram, what should my swap size be ... i created a swap partition for 2048 but have just noticed that the available space is slightly less, will this affect hibernation
<kai_> that's a company
<kai_> type model
<john2> usb2
<DasEi> john2: just install tvtime and see if it's recognized
<john2> not recognized. dmesg picks it up
<etsorbme8> john2 lspci
<kai_> john2 lsusb not pci
<john2> brooktree bt878
<dorgan> can anyone help me to setup exim to SMTP auth to remote server when trying to send mail?
<DasEi> john2: supported by linux, seems usb-driver is your problem then
<john2> brooktree bt878 audio and video capture
<john2> yes
<Kimo> Hello guys
<llutz> dorgan: http://www.manu-j.com/blog/wordpress-exim4-ubuntu-gmail-smtp/75/
<john2> i need driver is there 1
<tylerg> Is there any easy guide to setting up printer sharing from a mac osx to a ubuntu printer
<Stargaze> DasEi: try usb-modeswitch
<DasEi> Stargaze: it's about john 2 m stargate bt878 usb-tv-receiver
<john2> what does modeswitch do
<drizzt_> can anyone tell me why Gnome create files with names in UTF-8 despite system locale is ANSI?
<DasEi> john2: lsmod                 << any driver loaded for it ?
<adolfo> #ubuntu-classroom
<Stargaze> john2: try and install usb-modeswitch
<john2> did with card no and tuner recomended no go
<rmozden> ok, where are the two I was chatting with eariler
<ubyserver> Can anyone recommend an image software for ubuntu so that I can ghost my installation?
<`mOOse`> ubyserver clonezilla
<goldins> ubyserver: clonezilla?
<goldins> ghost?
<goldins> dd ?
<`mOOse`> clonezilla is freeware
<ubyserver> I want to backup as this is my main machine
<goldins> I use rsync for backups
<goldins> -HPavzx
<`mOOse`> it's a cloning sw, not a traditional backup sw
<ubyserver> if I type in the wrong command and mess things up badly.
<ubyserver> I just want to pop in and restore
<`mOOse`> ubyserver?
<ubyserver> so clonezilla?
<Stargaze> ubyserver: try 'Quickstart', that's a tool for Linux
<`mOOse`> clonezilla
<rmozden> Ok, here's my issue and lets see who can help.  Either via whitelist or blacklist iptables is gonna take forever to churn out the rules.  My allow list would have 6 countries in it and still be quite large as compared to the blacklist that would be 100k lines of CIDR addresses.  Do I have to recompile the kernel for ipset?
<ubyserver> thanx `mOOse`
<DasEi> john2: http://howtoubuntu.org/?p=20, if that will not help, there is a repo (francois...can't remember)that builds all that drivers, I'm currently working so can't change to that machine
<goldins> so I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html under "IP Masquerading" and my nat isn't working. Further, the nat table isn't showing up in iptables -L
<Stargaze> ubyserver: search google for 'quickstart swiss army knife'
<goldins> is there another way to setup nat?
<Trinity33> <trism> look i have 100 applications which work in terminal so i cant remember path to every of them. what i want to do is to make launchers so i can see and start any i want to. for example when i type in terminal cd /..../..../...../name of the app it will start in terminal ready for new command so can i use some command in launcher etc to open that app and the terminal will be ready for new command?
<DasEi> john2: try that, I can look over in ~ 45 mins
<NewUs3R> how i install flux box in karmic and remove gnome?
<goldins> don't remove gnome
<goldins> you'll regret it
<Stargaze> NewUs3R: use Synaptic Package Manager
<Trinity33> another question if u ahev 100 applications is there a way in 9.10 to create sort of menu and chose which one u want to start after clicking on it?
<NewUs3R> Ok
<NewUs3R> Thanks Everyone..
<blakkheim> NewUs3R: sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<Stargaze> NewUs3R: type sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<DasEi> Trinity33: list them in a script ?
<kai_> Im usinf lernid but I cant see the slides and there's no chat to ask quetions
<grandrew> hi all! I have a strange problem: the kernel reports 2600M of memory available on boot, but 'free' shows only 1366M is total :-\ how can that be?
<DasEi> grandrew: what does htop report ?
<grandrew> I dont have htop, but 'top' says 1335296k total. I can install htop though
<Trinity33> <DasEI> i just found it:::) someone from gnome channel gave me the command it should look like that gnome-terminal -x sh -c 'app; bash'  with it u can start any application u want to
<grandrew> if that matters
<DasEi> Trinity33: more then one solution, sure, fine then
<SealedWithAKiss> Bran new Karmic installation, why isn't Compiz listed under System > Preferences ?
<mario-prkos> I got a new monitor but it won't work, blank after I choose kernel and ubuntu logo is shown briefly, old monitor is 19" vga, new one is 24" dvi, I changed the usplash to the new resolution. Im using nvidia driver installed through ubuntu interface
<grandrew> hmm if it did report 1337M I would think I got my machine 0wn'd :-P
<g0sp> hello - why is it that the ubuntu live CD has everything it needs to make the wireless card work, but when you actually install from said live CD you have to connect to the internet before you can make your wireless card work?  Doesn't that seem....stupid and obtrusive?
<Stargaze> mario-prkos: use 'display' in control center
<mario-prkos> Stargaze: how do I get tot hat?
<Red_HamsterX> SealedWithAKiss, compizconfig-settings-manager #I think you need to install that, though I don't recall for sure.
<ZykoticK9> is there a method to search if apt is utilizing a particular PPA?  for instance is one is not in use how could I tell?
<DasEi> grandrew: cat /proc/meminfo
<Stargaze> mario-prkos: System > Control Center
<DasEi> grandrew: last line saying ?
<mario-prkos> Stargaze: I can't get GUI at all, only console
<GULLE> ola
<GULLE> sjlḱu1úlñ1-1i11ii1i2iu
<Stargaze> mario-prkos: then type gnome-control-center
<Roasted> hey guys - is there a way to change the default profile in ubuntu so ANY user who logs in gets the same desktop icons, printer,s and speciifc program settings?
<mario-prkos> is there a way to install or update nvidia driver from console, I tried nvidia-settings but it says command not found
<mario-prkos> Stargaze: thanx Ill try that
<Stargaze> Roasted: check the user's permissions
<Red_HamsterX> g0sp, though I wish I could give you a link, there are places where misconfigurations like that should be reported for developers to address in future releases. If you can spare a few moments, try searching for such a place on the Ubuntu site.
<grandrew> DasEi, DirectMap2M:           0 kB  DirectMap4k:     2805120 kB
<Roasted> Stargaze, what? User permissions? I'm not doing anything with permissions. I'm trying to set the default profile.
<RazorC> Hi, I have unpacked (installed) testdisk recovery programmer (.deb) file but now I don't know where it is because it isn't in the Applications menu
<mario-prkos> Stargaze: I get cannot open display
<DasEi> grandrew: so it's there, htop is nice for it's sorting function, look what's eating up there
<shleda> hi all, does any body know how to set up a daily reminder in Evolution mail on Ubuntu?
<tesuki> Hello, could some one point me to a guide on how I install firefox 3.6 on 8.04 64bit? I have search the web and found some that don't work (including adding repo ppa.lunchpad.net daily-firefox).
<grandrew> DasEi, hmm that sounds different from my another machine which has different things there :-\
<jose__> que pasa titis
<Stargaze> mario-prkos: did you try with GUI?
<mario-prkos> gui  want start
<grandrew> DasEi, you mean that some kernel-level task is eating memory?
<mario-prkos> gui won't start
<xircon> a
<tylerg> Hey what would my server name be for my ubuntu machine?
<Guest35136> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<slogum1> how can i restart the gnome desktop? it's haning
<conb123> Hiya I am running 64 bit karmic and there is a 32 bit deb package i wish to install, i have the ia32-libs package but dpkg still complains of the wrong architecture. Could any one help me with this please?
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm having a problem with applications crashing while I'm typing into them, Xchat and Firefox are examples, what could this be?
<shleda> slogum1: use startx
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, how could I identify ubuntu version (32 or 64bit)?
<shleda> FrEaKmAn_: use about from system
<bastid_raZor> FrEaKmAn_: uname -m in a terminal
<acicula> uname -a
<conb123> FrEaKmAn_: uname -a
<inveratulo> FrEaKmAn_: uname -i
<d0uglas> hi folks.. having a problem with wordpress which from a lot of googling is pointing toward apache as being the culprit. Wordpress cannot resolve any hosts when trying to make its own outgoing connections. The rest of the server seems otherwise fine. Any help would be appreciated...
<serverduck> Why can't I listen to a .pls file in amarok?
<hiexpo> SealedWithAKiss, have you updated everything after the install?
<FrEaKmAn_> well it says 64 but Im still getting only 3gb out of 4gb of ram
<RazorC> Hello, can someone suggest me a free program for recovering deleted files and pictures?
<JoeSomeBuddy> trying to set up nvidia card with nvidia-settings, getting error - Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<shleda>  d0uglas: check wordpress and htaccess
<SealedWithAKiss> hiexpo, yeah.
<Emilio> hola
<Tamnakz> any solution to aol on pidgen?
<JoeSomeBuddy> how does one fix this bug?
<serverduck> I'm able to listen ogg.m3u but not .pls in amarok. WHy?
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: got an integrated graphics card?
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, no
<RazorC> hi
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<RazorC> can someone suggest me a free recovery program for ubuntu 9.04?
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: whats the output of free -m (pastebin)
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, even stranger is that "free" is showing thah Im using 1.3gb out of 3gb
<acicula> JoeSomeBuddy: does the xorg.conf file even exist
<Serraphyn> How can I make sure the new nvidia driver I just installed is running and not hte 185 driver that ubuntu installed?
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: thats normal, ubuntu will use whatever memory is available for caching of stuff
<d0uglas> shleda: .htaccess in the wp directory?
<JoeSomeBuddy> acicula, beats me, how do i check that?
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 have a recommendation for a good USB DVD Writer for my laptop that works with Ubuntu?
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, http://pastie.org/850381
<shleda> d0uglas: yes
<acicula> JoeSomeBuddy: what do you need nvidia-settings for?
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, ok. But I still dont know why its shoing 3gb instead of 4
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: what does uname -a say?
<JoeSomeBuddy> acicula, someone told me that woudl save = wrong
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, Linux TheBadMachine 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shleda> can anyone point me to IRC channel where I can some help for Evolution
<JoeSomeBuddy> i still cant save settings
<pancakez> anybody know where I can find any information on resizing a partition that's being used by mdadm for a raid-0 without destroying any data on the raid?
<d0uglas> shleda: not much in that other than mod_rewrite stuff .. a long time ago this used to work fine, wordpress, and then i messed with mod rewrite, perhaps that's the culprit?
<acicula> JoeSomeBuddy: because the config file doesnt exist i suppose
<acicula> !nvidia | JoeSomeBuddy
<ubottu> JoeSomeBuddy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tamnakz> Is there any fix to egt aim to work with Pidgin?
<bcurtiswx_> where can I find what's in the build queue for the i386 builders in launchpad.net/builders
<xangua> Tamnakz: have you read the page or asked in #pidgin¿¿
<shleda> d0uglas: better verify the logs, if you are on linux go to /var/logs/httpd/ and look for error and access logs
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: hmm interesting, but dont know why it wouldnt see more then 3Gb
<serverduck> Does someone know if Amarok has suport for files like"listen.pls" I can't listen to them.
<Tamnakz> no
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: it should be able to, when you boot it says 3GB in the bios? what graphic card do you have?
<RazorC> Hello there, can somebody help me with my problem?
<wunjo> I would use Rythembox is I was you duck
<wunjo>  does it all
<Tamnakz> xangua: how do I get to #pidgin?
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, it says 4gb. I have ati radeon 2600xt
<acicula> !ask RazorC
<xangua> Tamnakz:  /j #pidgin
<digitig> I'm trying to mount what I think is an ext3 formatted drive, connected via a SATA to USB adaptor. But I have no idea where to look for it! I've tried looking in /var/log/messages, but don't see a connection message. When I try it in MS Windows it autodetects the devide no problems (but can't read the disk, of course). How do I find the drive and mount it under Ubuntu?
<shleda> rythombox looks like a lighweight player, though i didnt like it
<DasEi> grandrew: do you use shared memory for graphics or a ramdisk ?
<Tamnakz> xangua: says I cannot join? :(
<SealedWithAKiss> sudo apt-get install hotsmtp isn't working, E: Package hotsmtp has no installation candidate
<SealedWithAKiss>  -- Any idea why?
<DasEi> !register | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<JoeSomeBuddy> acicula, the file does exist
<JoeSomeBuddy> acicula, the file does exist so why no saving?
<wunjo> or just wine Winamp
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: JoeSomeBuddy then you need the permissions to modify it, superuser
<wunjo> very simple solution
<wunjo> or use VLC
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: whats the output of:  file /lib/libc-2.10.1.so
<Kimo> how to resolve this prob Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Kimo> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<SealedWithAKiss>  -- Any idea why?
<JoeSomeBuddy> acicula, i ran nvidia settings as root, didnt help at all
<SealedWithAKiss> sudo apt-get install hotsmtp isn't working, E: Package hotsmtp has no installation candidate
<acicula> RazorC: please ask your questions in #ubuntu and not via pm
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, /lib/libc-2.10.1.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<acicula> JoeSomeBuddy: then i dont know
<Red_HamsterX> SealedWithAKiss, that package does not appear to be supported anymore.
<Kimo> i want to see what is this prob Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<dangerman> i have a problem with startupmanager after installing ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> Red_HamsterX, what do I do to get it? I'm following a tutorial on configuring evolution to work with Hotmail. The tutorial requires me to install that package.
<RazorC> !ask I have installed testdisk.deb but now I'm unable to locate it since it doesn't appear in the Applications menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> Kimo: you have a poulated /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<acicula> FrEaKmAn_: hmm odd, by all accounts it should see all the memory. dunno
<DasEi> ?
<Kimo> How i can resolve this prob
<mario-prkos> Stargaze: just FYI and thanx for your help: I connected to my comp from laptop and used remote x export display to get gnome-control-center and deinstalled the driver, after that I rebooted and I got gui! I'm not reinstalling the driver and hope it will pick up all the new monitor settings :)
<Kimo> i send to you my Xorg.conf configuration
<wunjo> Kimo that is a goo question
<dangerman> grub defaults to windows after using startupmanager
<acicula> RazorC: use dpkg-query to find out what testdisk.deb installed?
<wunjo> good rather
<RazorC> how do I do that?
<raj> GUYS does anyone get RANDOM firefox shutdowns when going to the itunes store???? ITS weird everything else works and stable except itunes store.. is this a joke from apple?
<Kimo> Ok wait plzzz
<DasEi> RazorC: don't use !, triggers the ro-bot ;; you start it from trml
<wunjo> I have seen that happen many times
<grandrew> DasEi, I guess not.. gfx memory shows 124 MB. How can I figure out if there is a ramdisk?
<FrEaKmAn_> acicula, anyway... thanks
<Red_HamsterX> SealedWithAKiss, you could try manually installing it from Intrepid (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/hotsmtp), but that may not be a good idea. It may have been abandoned for a reason other than "too much work to maintain for the amount of use it's expected to provide"
<RazorC> oh ok
<trism> SealedWithAKiss: you apparenlty don't need it for evolution anymore http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail
<DasEi> grandrew: htop says ?
<wunjo> Lets see if I can find a Page that will help you
<Roasted> Guys - if I add a printer, does it get added in some sort of hidden .whatever file in my home directory??
<wunjo> ok Kimo
<Red_HamsterX> SealedWithAKiss, go with what trism said. That's probably why it was dropped.
<DasEi> !brain > RazorC :)
<ubottu> RazorC, please see my private message
<oliver_> Hello
<oliver_> I can't enable desktop effects :S
<oliver_> I just could, but then i rebootet
<DasEi>  RazorC :need more advice on testdisk ?
<RazorC> no thanks
<grandrew> DasEi, htop says nothing about where my memory has gone :-( just 328/1304MB in Mem row
<Kimo> http://pastebin.com/DEkaDasJ
<oliver_> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<oliver_> They just worked
<oliver_> then i rebooted :S
<oliver_> and now they wont work
<Tamnakz> xangua, still around?
<wunjo> Kimo
<wunjo>  are your driver set right in Ubuntu
<wunjo> for you Nvidia?
<Kimo> yes
<wunjo> ok good
<Kimo> compiz it's activated all work great
<oliver_> I got nvidia
<wunjo>  Me too
<wunjo> Finale
<oliver_> and my screen effects dont work
<DasEi> grandrew: and you say there are ~2.6 g installed, whille free reports just the half ? checking syslog or even memtest for faulty / unmatching stripes (timings?)
<xangua> Tamnakz: using the lates version of pidgin mya help
<xangua> may*
<wunjo> love burning windows
<oliver_> Just worked, but after i rebooted it didnt work
<wunjo> ok
<Kimo> but i can't change screen resolution in nvidia setting
<Tamnakz> xangua: what's the easiest way to update?
<oliver_> Can anyone help me ?
<oliver_> I can't enable desktop effects :S
<wunjo>  so you are having trouble setting you Xorg config in shell or in general
<xangua> Tamnakz: using the pidgin ppa, the instructions are in pidgin.im ;)
<wunjo> OOOOooo I c
<digitig> Nobody? :-(	
<Kimo> No all is normal
<blackbear> is there an effective ocr program somewhere?
<Tamnakz> sorry, I've had a horribly day and easy shit is frustrating me. . .
<shleda> guyz, does any one knows a daily reminder app that can remind me to take my medicine daily?
<guntbert> !enter | oliver_ , wunjo
<ubottu> oliver_ , wunjo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tamnakz> instructions are in pidgin.im?
<grandrew> DasEi, the most intersting part is that dmesg says: [    0.000000] Memory: 2665604k/2813312k available. So it seems that kernel does really find it but does not make it available for userspace
<oliver_> !enter
<Kimo> but i cant change or save nothing in Nvidia setting
<blackbear> the one in sane seems to just make a mess...
<goldins> why isn't my nat working?
<Roasted> Guys - if I add a printer, does it get added in some sort of hidden .whatever file in my home directory??
<DasEi> grandrew: and the amounts in meminfo ? maybe paste it
<JoeSomeBuddy> anyone know why i cant use my nvidia driver? can someone with experience on nvidia help me out?
<Nijverheid> does anyone know if there's a plugin in pidgin to display what music you're listening to?
<SealedWithAKiss> trism, thanks a lot it worked!
<oliver_> Joe, what kind of driver do you got and what happens ?
<oliver_> grafic card*
<ni1s> Roasted, no, what is it you're looking for?
<spartan07> If I wanted to connect my win7 pc @ work to my ubuntu pc @ home would I need samba or is there something like an ssh server for windows?
<trism> SealedWithAKiss: excellent!
<Giant81> Anyone ever joined Ubuntu to a windows domain?
<llutz> spartan07: http://www.freesshd.com/
<Roasted> nils - I'm setting up a default profile for Ubuntu so any user that logs in gets the same settings. I need the users to get the same printer as well.
<DasEi> Giant81: sure
<JoeSomeBuddy> oliver_, i cant answer you unless you tell me how to find out the model
<ni1s> spartan07, or just a plain ftp server? if your empoyer hasnt blocked ports
<grandrew> DasEi, http://pastebin.ca/1819754
<JoeSomeBuddy> its an old nvidia
<mr_mustard> how do I automatically generate another xorg.conf with twinview for my nvidia driver?
<Giant81> DasEi: straight forward?
<ni1s> Roasted, set the default in cups
<PeroZdero> TinaBalerina?
<spartan07> nils, make my win7 into an ftp server?
<ni1s> spartan07, probably easier to have the server on ubuntu
<JoeSomeBuddy> oliver_, GeForce FX 5200
<Roasted> nils - default... default printer, or default profile?
<ni1s> Roasted, default printer
<DasEi> Giant81: I assume they sit in a local dmz, let them have same network-segment and subnet, also edit resolv.conf, most comfortable via dhcp
<obscurant1st> any good program to ipod sync in linux?
<trism> shleda: you could try the alarm-clock-applet
<ni1s> obscurant1st, best I've found is gtkpod
<Jordan_U> !ipod | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mrkiko> Hi all! Sorry for my rudeness - but I'm dewsperate...
<JoeSomeBuddy> oliver_, i was told nvidia was fine in linux
<ubyserver> Can anyone recommend a repository for eBox 1.5 that works?
<PeroZdero> Tina?
<DasEi> Giant81: files of interest : /etc/network/interfaces  /etc/resolv.conf,  maybe adjust firewalls, if needed
<obscurant1st> thx Jordan_U
<pixide2000> ciao raga
<obscurant1st> ni1s, i tried it.
<Jordan_U> obscurant1st, You're welcome.
<obscurant1st> :(
<SealedWithAKiss> Evolution has synchronised with my Hotmail account, however it has downloaded all 800 e-mails and displayed them all as unread. How can I make sure Evolution only downloads new e-mails?
<Giant81> DasEi: I mean join as in use AD to authenticate users on the ubuntu machine
<Giant81> networking is easy
<mrkiko> I need to install ubuntu on a eee pc 701 - but I'm not able to use usb-creator, which creates in my vaseusb images not working. Can I use a stock ubuntu CD ?
<JoeSomeBuddy> oliver_, i installed the restricted driver, shoudl have been ok after that right?
<ni1s> obscurant1st, amarok does it somewhat similar to iTunes
<spartan07> nils, if I set it in ubuntu how would I connect to the win7 pc from home when im on ubuntu?
<JoeSomeBuddy> anyone?
<obscurant1st> ni1s, i will try it, thx
<obscurant1st> and btw i dont want to jaibreak my ipod
<holmser> anyone feel like helping me out with snort?
<holmser> I finally have it all installed, but base isn't logging my portscans
<ni1s> spartan07, using some windows ftp client
<DasEi> Giant81: yes, make one machine a domaincontroller
<holmser> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<shleda> trism: this sounds more geeky -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=19b71d535726c873e70ae17952fe60b8&p=7817522&postcount=5
<Lxndr> When this computer was a windows computer, sound would come through the speakers. Now the speakers are completely ignored by ubuntu, and instead sound will only come out of the headphones, assuming headphones are plugged into the headphone jack. How can I make ubuntu communicate to the speakers again?
<DasEi> Kimo: still around with that issue ?
<PeroZdero> Tina?
<obscurant1st> Lxndr, its more like a hardware problem. i am not sure though
<estauffer> Lxndr: have you tried alsamixer?
<SealedWithAKiss> Is there a way to change the default size of desktop icons permanently so that they're all smaller?
<Lxndr> estauffer: I have no idea what that is. I'll look for it.
<dr3mro> is there a way in ubuntu so i can run something that install a package from source and get the dependencies and compile automatically ????????????????????????
<adalal> heya, my ubuntu one isn't working, is there a way to correct it?
<estauffer> Lxndr: It's an odd-ish command line pgm. Jsut open termina. window and do a alsamixer
<RazorC> ok, I have located testsidk an I have ran it, but it doesn't seem to do anything else but eat clock cycles, no gui, nothing
<RazorC> testdisk*
<SealedWithAKiss> Is there a way to change the default size of desktop icons permanently so that they're all smaller?
<sp_otaku> Hello, I turned on my lucid system and got the updates for the new 2.6.32.15 kernel, but it doesn't fully boot. It says something like ureadahead, and I think it can't mount my tmp dir,(it has its own partition, but that shouldn't matter)
<xangua> dr3mro: they are called repositories
<blakkheim> !lucid | sp_otaku
<ubottu> sp_otaku: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<trism> shleda: that would definitely work too, you could use notify-send to pop up a notification bubble too
<grobda24> dr3mro, search the ubuntu wiki for "compiling"
<sp_otaku> alright
<RazorC> Can someone here suggest me a good recovery program?
<dr3mro> xangua, i know about apt and ppa but i need something like port system of gentoo
<erUSUL> !undelete | RazorC
<ubottu> RazorC: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<estauffer> RazorC: Recovery for what?
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<estauffer> day to day bakcup or system image
<RazorC> for pictures
<RazorC> .jpg mostly
<seanbrystone> sbackup
<ubyserver> Can I install ebox on my none LTS 9.10 Karmic?
<yoritomo> i am deseperately searching for karmic64 driver of canon MX320 printer, i could only find the i386 version , can someone help me please ?
<seanbrystone> back in time is another good backup suite
<estauffer> I use back in time
<shleda> trism: do you know some way out to do this stuff within evolution?
<seanbrystone> cant go wrong with sbackup or back in time.
<DasEi> Kimo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/387195/
<lobak> hello
<serverduck> How do you disable a touch pad in ubuntu if there is a usb plugged in?
<DasEi> !ldap | Giant81
<ubottu> Giant81: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<lobak> what is the different between some-command ; some-other-command ...and ... some-command & some-other-command ...and.. some-command && some-other-command ?
 * wojtek0adam je
<Samstein> hello
<Kimo> DasEi whats do you send to me
<seanbrystone> you forgot another-command | command.
<trism> shleda: I'm sure it is probably possible, but I have never used evolution
<DasEi> Kimo: an alternative section of xorg, as you said yours failed to load
<Samstein> I have a linksys wireless usb dongle, and i want it to work with ubuntu 9.10...it has an id  ID 1737:0077
<Samstein> but I can't get it to work, I found a tutorial but it's way over my head, if anyone can help i'll give them my familys most prized cow
<blakkheim> lobak: you can /join #bash or go on google for basic bash tips/howtos
<Kimo> ah thanks where i put this text in my xorg.conf
<lobak> blakkheim: alrite, thanks
<shleda> trism: thanks buddy, I will spend some time reading evolution but alarm-clock can be turned into a nagging full screen window, this is what I want, almost everyday I forget to send status report and this has spoiled my reputation :(
<ni1s> lobak, ; is "and after that run ...", & is "run that in background and the next one in foreground",  && is "if command is successful run ..."
<DasEi> Kimo: do it the fast way together ?
<yoritomo> no one for my MX320 canon printer ?
<Samstein> I have a linksys wireless usb dongle, and i want it to work with ubuntu 9.10...it has an id  ID 1737:0077
<Samstein> but I can't get it to work, I found a tutorial but it's way over my head, if anyone can help i'll give them my familys most prized cow
<Kimo> ok i have to try
<ni1s> lobak, with respect to your examples
<DasEi> Kimo: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Kimo> yes
<Samstein> I have a linksys wireless usb dongle, and i want it to work with ubuntu 9.10...it has an id  ID 1737:0077
<Samstein> but I can't get it to work, I found a tutorial but it's way over my head, if anyone can help i'll give them my familys most prized cow
<lobak> ni1s: tyvm, do you think is there anything like that that say "run this simultaneously" ?
<ni1s> lobak, yes, that's the &
<adalal> hey, i need help with ubuntu syncing
<adalal> ubuntu one syncing*, my files aren't syncing...
<Pici> adalal: The Ubuntu One support channel is #ubuntuone
<ni1s> lobak, try it, ls -l /usr/lib & ls -l /
<DasEi> Kimo: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goddard> I have a compaq mini hp 110 computer running netbook remix and when the computer sits for a while the screen will go black or when I close it and open it the screen is black and never comes back
<DasEi> kimo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/387198/
<famigliamurolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ni1s> lobak, not the best example maybe
<adalal> Pici: thanks
<DasEi> kimo:copy the whole of the file in the now empty xorg.conf, save the file
<Kimo> non i have just copy in the screen
<Kimo> section
<lobak> ni1s: thanks, that was helpful.. basically i was trying to see whether my code for threading works or not.. seems that it work as intended
<n4cht> okay... so .. upgraded to development version of lucid and now nvidia x server settings is complaining that it's unable to load my x config "failed to query NoScanout for screen 0." ... any ideas?
<DasEi> kimo: ? laste paste is the whole new xorg
<blakkheim> !lucid | n4cht
<ubottu> n4cht: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ni1s> lobak, coolio
<n4cht> thanks.  i'll go there.  :)
<Kimo> ah yeas
<Kimo> ok wait
<holmser> nevermind... after about 6 hours I finally have snort up and running! w00t!
<shleda> does any one know a mail client that can connect to exchange server 2007?
<ni1s> shleda, doesnt evolution do that?
<Kimo> i do all what now
<MilitantPotato> Is there a package that installs all the applets available?
<Wubuntu> Hi,... I'm using an Nvidia GeForce4 MX 420 video card, Karmic Koala 9.10 with a Kubuntu desktop(KDE 4.4.0), and am having problems with cairo-dock and kde crashes. Can anyone please assist me with these problems?
<shleda> ni1s:  no, it doesn't
<spartan07> nils, this is when Im @ home on my ubuntu box. How would I get to the win7 box if I have setup the ftp server on my ubuntu box?
<obscurant1st> can i sync ipod by using banshee or amarok without jailbreaking it?
<shleda> ni1s: it does connect to 2003 but not to 2007 :(
<obscurant1st> ni1s, ?
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: if it's not the 3rd gen Ipod, yes
<DasEi> !who | kimo
<ubottu> kimo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ni1s> spartan07, ah alright, not sure then, rdesktop? VNC? some win ssh server?
<puff> shleda: exchange can serve  IMAP, but last I heard (which was a few years back)  the admin has to set perms to enable the IMAP service to get at your mailbox.
<ni1s> obscurant1st, huh?
<obscurant1st> MilitantPotato, its 3rd G
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: you've got to jailbreak then
<obscurant1st> ni1s, i mean can i sync ipod by using banshee or amarok without jailbreaking it?
<ni1s> obscurant1st, yes
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: or, take it back and get one that doesn't have the DRM...stuff.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<obscurant1st> MilitantPotato, I wont get my warranty if i jailbroke it right?
<shleda> puff: in my case there is no IMAP setting and it will not be done just for one Ubuntu fanatic :(
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: I baught a sony mp3 player, works perfectly.
<Kimo> Ok
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: no, you void your warranty jailbreaking
<DasEi>  kimo : you will have to restart your xserver, in case things mess up, boot safemode, do : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,
<DasEi> !safemode
<spartan07> nils, ok thanks I'll check hose out
<obscurant1st> MilitantPotato, oh,k
<Samstein> I have a linksys wireless usb dongle, and i want it to work with ubuntu 9.10...it has an id  ID 1737:0077
<obscurant1st> i hv 9 more months warranty
<Samstein> but I can't get it to work, I found a tutorial but it's way over my head, if anyone can help i'll give them my familys most prized cow
<obscurant1st> :(
<DasEi> kimo: know how to do that case needed ?
<Kimo> Ok don't worry man
<blakkheim> obscurant1st: next time buy hardware that respects your freedom
<fabio_> |list
<obscurant1st> i got to install windows again then
<obscurant1st> :(
<obscurant1st> i dont like it
<Kimo> no i don't now
<fabio_> \list
<ActionParsnip> Samstein: have it connected and run: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<goddard> I have a compaq mini hp 110 computer running netbook remix and when the computer sits for a while the screen will go black or when I close it and open it the screen is black and never comes back
<ActionParsnip> Samstein: use the line to websearch for guides
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: return it, don't support DRM ;)
<Kimo> DasEi  i don't now
<guntbert> !list | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Kimo> what do you talking about
<ni1s> blakkheim, maybe he just wants to listen to music, without making a politcal statement
<spartan07> JoeSomebody, where you having problems with nvidia drivers?
<MilitantPotato> obscurant1st: only way these companies will stop punishing us legit users with DRM is to not buy their stuff.
<MilitantPotato> I'm Offtopic though, sorry
<DasEi> kimo: you know how to boot into safemode ?
<obscurant1st> MilitantPotato, i can just jailbreak it then, but i do love ipod touch, it too awesome
<FrEaKmAn_> I have a problem not able to use youtube player. I just cant select time slider
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: does gtkpod not fly?
<ubyserver> what is the command to fix broken packages?
<Samstein> ActionParsnip.... does sudo lshw -c network etc fix it or just give info?
<ubyserver> apt-get clean?
<Kimo> Dasei no im sorry i don't now
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, i dont know, it doest detect my ipod
<daniel> Anyone know why the latest version of Netbeans in the repositories is 6.7.1?
<Bornrebel> Im running on a live disc right now and i cant boot into windows because grub bootloader is still on the computer and it says error 22. How can i remove grub completely?
<fabio_> comandi
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: try installing it, you may have to mount the device like a partition, unfortunately you have a device from one of the most closed minded companys out there
<guntbert> !it | fabio_
<MilitantPotato> ubyserver: sudo apt-get check, then install what it says is missing
<ubottu> fabio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<daniel> Bornrebel, boot to DOS and type 'FIXMBR'.
<mr-woof> hi all, quick question regarding permissions if i can
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: the latest wine with some versions of itunes does actually work
<DasEi> Kimo: when grub says loading.. in the beginning, press either esc or left shift to get to the boot menue, then choose the second option, recoverykernel, will bring you to a box, where you can choose root > there can issue command to take back changes
<ActionParsnip> mr-woof: ask away, if someone can reply they will
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, yeah i dont like apple, but ipod touch, i just love it
<mr-woof> if I created a folder called test, then put some media in it for mediatomb
<ubyserver> sudo apt-get -f install for anyone wondering.
<mr-woof> then do a chown -R /home/me/test
<JoeSomeBuddy> how do i "drag" a video to my tv now that i can see one (separate x screen)
<Kimo> yes i see that
<Bornrebel> daniel: how can i boot to DOS? i just installed vista and dont have a vista disc to do the repair cause its some stupid acer erecovery disc
<ActionParsnip> mr-woof: you didnt say who you were chowning to
<DasEi>  kimo : command then (and hopefully not at all) would be :  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,
<mr-woof> oops mediatomb.mediatomb :)
<ActionParsnip> mr-woof: chown -R user /home/me/test
<MilitantPotato> ubyserver: 'sudo apt-get -f' might help
<manusdextra> oy
<mr-woof> it works with mediatomb then
<manusdextra> any mac users in here?
<ActionParsnip> mr-woof: you can also set the group with: chown :group /home/me/test
<mr-woof> but obviously i can't add any more media into it, as i now dont have access
<manusdextra> specifically aluminium 24" last generation?
<ni1s> Bornrebel, there freedos
<JoeSomeBuddy> my tv does not appear to be either of my "workspaces"
<DasEi> kimo:so now just log off and back on, if you get an unreadable screen, go said way
<ActionParsnip> mr-woof: you can set both in one command with: chown -R user:group /home/me/test
<mr-woof> will that let me add more media into that folder actionparsnip
<ubyserver> So many dynamic dns questions for localhost
<Kimo> ok
<goddard> I have a compaq mini hp 110 computer running netbook remix and when the computer sits for a while the screen will go black or when I close it and open it the screen is black and never comes back
<Samstein> The reason i'm switching to windows is, I have a legit copy of Windows with a fancy sticker on the side of my case, but because i don't have 'recovery disks' i borrowed the same version of windows to install it again using my key that is paid for...but it wont activate and now my computer has reduced function...and they want me to pay $200 for the recovery disks that should have come with the computer in the first place, talk about a load
<ActionParsnip> mr-woof: as long as you have sufficient access and their is space on the partition which the folder is in then yes
<Samstein> ops, switching from windows*
<manusdextra> can anyone help me set up my iSight?
<MilitantPotato> mr-woof: set the permissions with chroot, allow write access to other users
<ActionParsnip> !windows | Samstein
<ubottu> Samstein: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubyserver> Samstein, you can actually dial the number and activate.
<hikenboot> how do i enable verbose output of dpkg?
<goddard> Thats why I hate windows
<MilitantPotato> mr-woof: meant chmod sorry
<Samstein> Nah i talked to a microsoft person personally and they won't
<Samstein> they referred me to acer
<mr-woof> any chance of the full command militant potato
<Samstein> then acer asked for $200
<guntbert> Samstein: you windows history won't help to solve your problem :-)
<manusdextra> dpkg: error processing isight-firmware-tools (--configure):
<manusdextra>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<manusdextra> Errors were encountered while processing:
<manusdextra>  isight-firmware-tools
<mr-woof> not too good with the old command line as yet
<FloodBot2> manusdextra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubyserver> Samstein, you don't talk to the ms people. you go through the automated activation 800
<MilitantPotato> mr-woof: not sure of the permissions, check 'man chmod'
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I tell apt-get to fetch from a specified mirror on this run?
<mr-woof> k
<MilitantPotato> Mike_lifeguard: force version in synaptic if ya don't mind the GUI
<DasEi> Mike_lifeguard: synaptic or /etc/apt/sources.list
<Samstein> enough about windows
<Samstein> I'm moving to Doors
<ubyserver> Have fun.
<sernylan> and Samstein walked on down the hall...
<vianocturna85> anyone know anything about bash?
<MilitantPotato> !bash | vianocturna85
<ubottu> vianocturna85: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > vianocturna85
<ubottu> vianocturna85, please see my private message
<vianocturna85> lol force of habit, im sorry
<ActionParsnip> vianocturna85: if nobody replies, try in #bash
<erUSUL> vianocturna85: we have to see the actual question first ActionParsnip ;)
<vianocturna85> i use pidgin and the away messages are often ignored by my friends, i wanna write a script that sends a message if they message me using pounce
<goddard> I have a compaq mini hp 110 computer running netbook remix and when the computer sits for a while the screen will go black or when I close it and open it the screen is black and never comes back
<Samstein> I mean whats the point in paying for locked windows....I might go and smash everyone at Microsoft
<etsorbme8> !anyone > etsorbme8
<ubottu> etsorbme8, please see my private message
<MilitantPotato> vianocturna85: check pidgin plugins
<erUSUL> vianocturna85: how would you interface with pidgin ?
<DasEi> !ot > Samstein
<ubottu> Samstein, please see my private message
<ubyserver> Stuck on Restarting eBox module: apache [OK]
<MilitantPotato> vianocturna85: tools>plugins   configure auto-reply
<vianocturna85> i did, but nothing quite does it, problem is that i wrote a script but makes use of a virtual keyboard which messes my lock screen up coz tries sign me in with wrong stuff lol
<ZykoticK9> etsorbme8, if you want to see a bot message, without disturbing the channel, you can use "/msg ubotu WHATYOURSEARCHINGFOR" and she will reply in a private message
<mr-woof> cheers guys
<ZykoticK9> estauffer, /s/ubotu/ubottu
<etsorbme8> Zykotick9; thanks for the tip
<MilitantPotato> vianocturna85: did you click configure auto-reply?  It can be set to send on any status
<vianocturna85> i didnt have it in my plugins, looking now
<d0uglas> Both wordpress and gallery are unable to resolve hosts when making outgoing connections. My server's otherwise fine in terms of handling hosts, maybe it's a php thing. Any ideas?
<MilitantPotato> vianocturna85: search synaptic for pidgin, there's a plugins package.
<ActionParsnip> vianocturna85: theres a pidgin dev ppa which will have them too ;)
<vianocturna85> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<adamoleczek> siemanko
<tesuki> How can I get up to date software on hardy LTS?
<DasEi> tesuki: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<knxville> Hi, i've downloaded a .bin file, and i've given it execute permission, and tried ./filename
<MilitantPotato> tesuki: enable backports in software sources
<knxville> but it says its a binary file?
<blakkheim> tesuki: you can upgrade
<danx> tesuki: if you want the latest you should upgrade to 9.10; you can get -some- apps installed if you add newer version's repos
<guntbert> knxville: what are you trying to install?
<knxville> guntbert, Savage 2.. A Cross Platform game.
<twisted`> where exactly can I add my own entries in grub in ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: did you run: chmod +x ./filename
<twisted`> it uses this magical generate system
<tesuki> DasEi: That just updates old software (firefox 3 to latest 3.0.18 and so on).
<twisted`> and it won't show my custom additations
<Trizicus> I've compiled 2.6.33 kernel and am running it atm. Everything seems to be working great. Are there any tests I can run to determine if this kernel is less stable the other one I'm using?
<MilitantPotato> !grub2 > twisted`
<ubottu> twisted`, please see my private message
<knxville> ActionParsnip, Just did, nothing happened, still a "binary" file.
<DasEi> !latest | tesuki
<ubottu> tesuki: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ddrj> does a standard install of ubuntu require more ram than a standard debian install?
<guntbert> knxville: have you seen http://naiux.wordpress.com/2009/03/29/savage-2-ubuntu-linux-installation-guide/ ?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: cool, thats what we need. could try: sh ./filename
 * sernylan grows nostalgic for the good old days when configuring audio was a simple matter of recompiling the kernel.
<iceroot> ddrj: yes, but not much (some mb)
<ddrj> oh that's not too bad then... i was trying to figure out which distro to use for my server (only running rtorrent and sabnzbd)
<edakiri> what are "Super Cow Powers"?
<DasEi> tesuki: you can have foreign repos for certain apps or even compile stuff, some experience assumed
<knxville> ActionParsnip, Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<badp> edakiri: moo'ing
<twisted`> awesome
<twisted`> thanks
<knxville> guntbert, i'll look into it
<SOLEIL> hi
<ZykoticK9> edakiri, "apt-get moo"
<iceroot> ddrj: a server without gui?
<iceroot> ddrj: then you dont want a standard-ubuntu, you want ubuntu-server
<ddrj> ahhhhh
<DasEi> !repos > tesuki
<blakkheim> ddrj: or ubuntu minimal iso :)
<ubottu> tesuki, please see my private message
<ddrj> perfect! headless servers :D
<DasEi> !compile > tesuki
<ActionParsnip> knxville: did you md5 test the file you downloaded
<MilitantPotato> edakiri: or aptitude moo
<knxville> ActionParsnip, No, where do I do that?
<iceroot> ddrj: ubuntu-server == headless
<ddrj> ahh only ubuntu-server hm...
<guntbert> !md5sum | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iceroot> ddrj: e.g. my lenny server is using 50mb ram (after installation) ubuntu i dont know
<ddrj> wow
<ddrj> 50mb???
<ddrj> that's really really good
<blakkheim> ddrj: 40mb on my gentoo server :z
<qwertyjustin> hey, if im downloading a new install via apt-get, and it just starts hanging. how might i stop the download, and restart, without getting locked out to retry the second time
<ddrj> woah
<iceroot> ddrj: but there was nothing, only the system + openssh-server
<tesuki> I don't need the latest kernel/glibc/libwhatever.so I just want later "userspace" programs like VLC, firefox and such.
<etsorbme8> where / what / how would find what log file to look at for a problem when shutting down the computer halts and does not power off but use to several days ago.
<ddrj> yeah this one will only have 2 daemon's running in the bg and samba and a few other things but nothing else
<ddrj> but it's got plenty of ram, 1 gig worth
<MilitantPotato> edakiri: then do aptitude -v moo, then aptitude -v -v moo (keep adding -v till you hit the easter egg
<Red_HamsterX> ddrj, 50MB for Debian isn't all that uncommon.
<ActionParsnip> knxville: see if you can find the hash of a good file so you know the file is complete
<ddrj> ah yes Red_HamsterX
<NCS_One> hi
<qwertyjustin> hey guys, apt-get install sometimes hangs, halfway through a download. how can i restart, or push along?
<knxville> ActionParsnip, I've found the md5sum for the file I've downloaded, what now?
<xeer> I have a router connect to my eth (pan0) and a static address set to 192.168.1.1 though the router is picking up 192.168.0.1
<MilitantPotato> qwertyjustin: ctrl+C
<Gump> Hello, anyone here that can answer a fast question?
<ZykoticK9> edakiri, MilitantPotato, you only need to add "v"s so you can use "aptitude -vv moo", "aptitiude -vvv moo" etc
<ActionParsnip> knxville: compare the output of: md5sum ./filename    with the correct md5sum for the file, if they do not match the file is corrupted
<NCS_One> can anyone tell me a good app to backup DVDs ?
<twisted`> ok weird, when I do update-grub it shows it found gentoo but it doesn't add it to my boot list
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: acidrip is one option
<knxville> ActionParsnip, Where do I find the correct md5sum?
<MilitantPotato> ZykoticK9: efficiency is key yea?
<genii> xeer: pan0 is "personal area network zero" and usually it's your bluetooth adapter
<ActionParsnip> knxville: i'd just websearch for the generated sum
<NCS_One> ActionParsnip: and it works fine on protected DVDs ?
<guntbert> knxville: maybe on the download site
<ZykoticK9> NCS_One, Handbrake is my fav, you in the repos there is dvd::rip which is also good (FYI handbrake doesn't do AVI files)
<tesuki> danx, blakkheim : I will upgrade to a newer ubuntu as long it's labeld LTS.
<ActionParsnip> knxville: weird their is no md5 sum given so you can check the file
<Gump> if you install ubuntu on a comp. with windows.. will you lose windows?
<tesuki> which will be in 3 months.
<xeer> genii, this machine does not have bluetooth or any other fancy network adapters. pan0 i believe is the custom compiled module for my ethernet
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: i just know of it,not used it. Its free to try
<MilitantPotato> Gump: try Wubi
<iceroot> !dualboot | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<qwertyjustin> whats wubi
<Guest42817> Hey can someone help me out?
<MilitantPotato> Gump: if you resize your windows partition you could fit an ubuntu install
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, install ubuntu in windows
<iceroot> !wubi | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xeer> qwertyjustin, quit scrolling and just look it up in google.
<knxville> ActionParsnip, guntbert; http://forums.savage2.com/showthread.php?t=9649
<ActionParsnip> Gump: you can resize the ntfs to make room, always make sure your backups are suficiently recent incase of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> !google | xeer
<ubottu> xeer: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<puff> Guest42817: Ask your question, see if somebody answers.
<knxville> ActionParsnip, guntbert; the checksum is valid..
<Guest42817> I need help mounting a CD, then running a script from that CD
<ZykoticK9> knxville, have you tried "gksu ./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin" assuming 64bit
<Bornrebel> Is there anyway that i can remove Grub and fix the MBR so that windows will boot? Windows disc says it found no startup errors but when i turn on the computer grub says error 22 and it wont boot up
<guntbert> knxville: good :)
<khaled_> #linuxac
<qwertyjustin> ubottu? lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Gump> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: sudo mount /media/cdrom0    will mount the CD, you can then run the files on the CD starting at /media/cdrom0
<puff> Guest42817: I don't know about the script, but the CD should/might automount when you put it in the drive.
<Guest42817> It's an .iso
<qwertyjustin> google it
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: thats different then , you said cd
<iceroot> !google | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<knxville> ZykoticK9, ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<MilitantPotato> Guest42817: gmount-iso, install it in synaptic
<Guest42817> I know how to mount it and the command. It would be sudo mount ~/Downloads/Postal.Fudge.Pack-DOLi.iso ~/cdrom
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<Guest42817> BUt it says that the location "cdrom" doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: mkdir ~/cdrom
<Guest42817> Hold on. Can I go private with you Parsip? Or something
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: it isnot mounts job to make mount points, so the mount point MUST exist
<baaba> hi, what's the default unicode fallback font on 9.04?
<puff> One of these days I really need to get some in depth understanding of automount, it's far too black-magic-ish.
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: just tab complete my nick, it will hightligh
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: gmount-iso is easy enough
<Guest42817> Oh okay.
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: in scripts too?
<ZykoticK9> knxville, mine is working (you are running 64bit OS right?) 78a5df8adc008e2c7493bab9f66a3092  Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-x86_64.bin
<baaba> or how do i find out what it is from fontconfig/whatever?
<Bornrebel> Is there anyway that i can remove Grub and fix the MBR so that windows will boot? Windows disc says it found no startup errors but when i turn on the computer grub says error 22 and it wont boot up.
<Guest42817> So all I really have to do is make a folder in ~/ named cdrom?
<perscitus> Anyone experience a problem with gnome-do where it wont open folders when typed in?
<knxville> ZykoticK9, I think I do.. But Im not completely sure, how to check?
<iceroot> Bornrebel: grub1 or grub2?
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: the mounting folder needs making, to mount iso files you need the -o loop option, normal mount will moan
<iceroot> Bornrebel: you dont want grub after?
<ubyserver> has anyone here installed eBox on their local box?
<ZykoticK9> knxville, uname -m
<puff> Guest42817: "mount" maps a directory (which you must create, customarily under /media in ubuntu) to a disk volume.  In this case the disk volume will be the cdromlb.
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: its like a normal mount using the loop option, not hard at all
<knxville> ZykoticK9, i686
<ZykoticK9> knxville, then you need the 32bit install!
<Bornrebel>  Iceroot: im not sure, i think it says grub 1.5. No i dont want grub anymore, i only have the  windows partition so i dont need it
<knxville> ZykoticK9, embarresing.. :(
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: d'oh
<ActionParsnip> Bornrebel: then boot to your windows cd to renstall the boot loader (help for that in ##windows) or use supergrub
<ZykoticK9> knxville, :)  good luck man
<Bornrebel> actionparsnip: okay thanks ill go to that channel because windows vista boot disc says no errors found when it does a startup repair
<SealedWithAKiss> I have a clean Karmic installation. Now do I enabled the fglrx drivers for my Radeon card, or do I download and install the propitiatory ones from ATI? I want to use the Compiz desktop effects which aren't working at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: gksu jockey-gtk
<Guest42817> I figured it out guys!
<Guest42817> Thanks a lot
<Guest42817> YOU KEEP KEEPIN ON.
<ddrj> hey guys, how much ram does a standard ubuntu release take up? (not the server edition, just desktop)
<ActionParsnip> Guest42817: you now know about mounts and mount points :D
<qwertyjustin> less than a gb of ram
<qwertyjustin> 384mb
<ActionParsnip> ddrj: about 300mb
<Guest42817> And running scripts on them. Haha. Thanks fella's.
<Pici> !requirements | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<blakkheim> ddrj: an embarassingly high amount
<ddrj> woah
<ddrj> well that's fine, cus i got 1 gig of ram
<ActionParsnip> ddrj: you can use less by using a lighter DE and WM
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, what's that going to do?
<LateralForce> will other people on IRC see me as online in suspend?
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: run the driver installer to hopefully detect the card and install the drivers from the web
<perscitus> ddrj,   1gb is minimal in my opinion 2gb is optimal plus decent gpu
<ddrj> damn
<ddrj> ok i'll get another gig then
<MilitantPotato> ddrj: I have 1 gig, rarely use it all
<ActionParsnip> ddrj: you can run XUbuntu for lower end hardware (or if you like free ram) or install LXDE, FLWM etc to lighten the system
<MilitantPotato> ddrj: only time i've used any swap was running google earth, 1 gig is more than enough
<perscitus> ddrj,   but i got 4gb on 32bit os
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, it's doing that now. So these FGLRX drivers should be good for my ATI card on my 64-bit Karmic installation? Compiz should be good yeah?
<ddrj> thanks guys, i'll stick with 1gb ram then and check out xubuntu and flwm/lxde
<melodie_> hello !
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: if its not supported by the driver then it won't be offered (cards ati deem "old" will not be supported)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lorenzosu> Since some late update I don't have any more pulseaudio jack sink. If I do sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-jack I get the following error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7Vcmnxey
<MilitantPotato> ddrj: make a 2gb swap if you have the space, just in case
<ddrj> ahhhh yeah good idea
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: if not you can use the ati file from www.ati.com (assuming your xorg version and card are supported)
<aldy> indonesia woman ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | aldy
<ubottu> aldy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MilitantPotato> aldy: not a dating chat bud :)
<rambo3_> I am getting bunch of SATA errors. my gnome desktop keeps locking for 5 seconds in 4-5 minutes intervals
<melodie_> hi ActionParsnip hi again all
<aldy> hi
<aldy> indonesia ?
<ActionParsnip> rambo3_: boot to livecd and fsck your drive, you can also use the manufactures tool to test it at a lower level, the ultimate boot cd has the large drive manufacturers tools on
<ubyserver> How do I edit the packages file?
<roszak> Hi everyone.  I'm having awful problems getting my hp dv7 laptop to display on my vga monitor on a fresh install of karmic.  this used to work in debian at login/out.  the graphics card is ATI HD 3200, and it is modified through an ati catalyst control panel, which claims to see the monitor but modifying resolutions does not seem to flash the monitor, nor does hitting fn-f4.  I am using the proprietary drivers that the hardware drivers m
<roszak> anager found after the installation.  My kernel is 2.6.31-19.  Any ideas?.
<ubyserver> what file is the packages file
<ActionParsnip> roszak: tried playing with xorg.conf?
<WillyC> Hi, I'm searching a way to display a message on a ubuntu pc with an other pc trough terminal acces with SSH
<kuuh> my keyb has some sort of strange layout... how do I change it. The xorg.conf doenst contain any layout
<blakkheim> WillyC: echo "a message" > ~/Desktop/READ\ ME\ NOW.txt
<MilitantPotato> kuuh: system>settings>keyboard
<roszak> ActionParsnip: with previous gnu linux installs, yes, but not since i installed karmic.  i'm definitely not proficient in it.
<ActionParsnip> WillyC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcastAlertWithSound
<ActionParsnip> WillyC: could use espeak, realy freak them out
<WillyC> Thanks guys, I'm going to try these things out
<ActionParsnip> roszak: its the same if you have a backup of the file kicking around, have you looked at guides based on the make / model of the laptop
<WillyC> My mom is learning to work with a pc
<ActionParsnip> WillyC: espeak is text to speech app, good fun. I use it to ask my lady for a cuppa
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, is it normal that I cant use fullscreen on youtube with my 64bit system? I use flash-nonfree
<Cretin> HI! im switching to debian, but i like the default ubuntu "share folders" in the admin/preferences. idk if its gnome, but what is that package? help/
<MilitantPotato> roszak: have you tried gnome-display-properties ?
<seanbrystone> way to freak out your mom, with messages popping up, making sounds and stuff LMAO
<WillyC> ActionPatsnip: Is it audio or text?
<seanbrystone> she'll never use a computer again
<WillyC> She's just sending her first emails :D
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: can you give the output: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<lorenzosu> Since some late update I don't have any more pulseaudio jack sink. If I do sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-jack I get the following error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7Vcmnxey
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: use www.pastebin.com
<roszak> ActionParsnip: how big a mistake would it be to just try and copy the xorg.conf from my debian that i know worked?
<WillyC> Let's try these things ;)
<perscitus> Anyone experience a problem with gnome-do where it wont open folders when typed in?
<chrg> Can anyone give a hint as to how I can set up my computer to receive a fax via a phone-line? I just need to dump it to a PDF...
<FrEaKmAn_> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/850561
<jjlee> Trying to PXE boot my laptop, which worked fine a fair few times in the past.  Regardless of whether iptables firewall is up, the installer gets as far as fetching from repo, then fails
<ActionParsnip> roszak: none at all, it can simply be renamed or removed then you can reboot
<tara> !help
<roszak> MilitantPotato: where would I find gnome-display-properties?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chrg> can efax handle something that?
<jjlee> trying wget on console from laptop at install time fails with no route to host
<MilitantPotato> roszak: system>settings>display
<jjlee> except *occasionally*, wget succeeds
<llutz> chrg: try efax if you have an analog modem
<jjlee> the rest of the time, I only see arp traffic on the server
<MilitantPotato> roszak: sorry, system>preferences>display
<chrg> llutz: I will, thanks
<jjlee> it's not the cable
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, I installed the GFLRX drivers and rebooted. Things are the same as before, if not worse. I can't drag windows without getting a shuddering effect.
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<melodie_> I would like to have an information about the latest dual-boots with Windows : how does it go with Seven, provided a machine with NO tatoo ?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cretin> hi! what package is the share folders in ubuntu? i think its a gnome package, but i cant find it
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: theres some extra bits to do with ati
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: same as any dual boot
<jjlee> and don't think it's the NICs either -- works fine up until fetching over HTTP from repository, and I've used both cards (laptop and server) fairly recently with normal internet traffic, no problems
<jjlee> any clues?
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: you have 2 packags installed which can cause issues
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: You can use the 64bit flash (it is alpha but works pretty nice)
<jjlee> on server, just see arp traffic from laptop (looking for server's IP) and response from server repeated a bunch of times
<FrEaKmAn_> ActionParsnip, how?
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, that's no help. That page tells me to do what I have just done. Installing those drivers made things worse.
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, do you redimension from within seven or with gparted is allright too ? what about the restoration partition ? doesn't it "repair" the partitions done for Ubuntu in it's own way ? (that happened to us on someone's laptop where vista was installed)
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<poseidon> Can someone help me figure out why when I press the backslash key on my keyboard, it types "<"
<Cretin> poseidon: keyboard mapping. its in pref or admin i think
<poseidon> Every other key works except the backslash types "<"
<guntbert> !enter | jjlee your question is scattered all over the place :-)
<ubottu> jjlee your question is scattered all over the place :-): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: copy the .so file to your browsers plugin folder, you must remove the flashplugin-nonfree package too
<CynicalOptimist> syntax question: is there a way to start up a screen and send the command "ls | less", in one single line?  'screen ls | more' turns out nnot to do what I wanted. It's the sort of problem that some sytems would solve with brackets but I'm doubting that they work that way in linux.
<knxville> What kind of themes is the ones drag-able? Just drag and drop into themes..
<jjlee> guntbert: the alternative in that case would have been a big blob of text
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: i've heard 7 can do it. I'd use that to reduce risk, make sure your backups arerecent incase of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: have you ran the ati control app to setup the settings etc
<seanbrystone> my keyboard always turns into that > thing, then i have to re-log into ubuntu for it to right itself. so dont feel bad poseidon
<ActionParsnip> !theme | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, ATI control application? What's that?
<guntbert> jjlee: which is more readable - *one line * doesn't restrict the amount of text (only irc cuts of at 512 bytes)
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: i know it has one, i dont use ati cards so am not sure, let me see what jeeves knows
<knxville> ActionParsnip, What is it called? GTK?
<poseidon> seanbrystone, yes.  But when I'm programming or using latex it is really really inconvenient.  I want to try and fix it.
<seanbrystone> i hear ya
<seanbrystone> i want mine fixed too :((((
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: gksudo amdcccle
<jjlee> guntbert: OK.  I'm not an IRC regular :-)
<ActionParsnip> knxville: depends what you want to theme
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, all I'll have to backup is the system : a new machine is arriving, it's a netbook for my son's birthday.
<guntbert> jjlee: no problem - but the easier your questions are to read the more answers you might get :)
<knxville> ActionParsnip, A gnome desktop, I remember I drag and dropped something with i was in "appearance"
<kraehe> is it possible to write an iso image on a dvd+rw ? I dont have any extra long cd's only 650mb and 700mb cds currently - and the ubuntu image is just a bit to big for them
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: i just always remind users to backup, ive seen too many people try resizing then moan when their data is destroyed and they have zero backup
<FrEaKmAn_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<MilitantPotato> kraehe: yea, you can do that.  Or use a flashdrive thats atleast 1gig
<devdz> some one can tell me how to know who sends queries to my network card or which commands i can use ?
<ActionParsnip> knxville: right click desktop -> change background, click the left most tab and click install. You can install any eyecandy file from there including icon themes
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: make sure your video card is setup well, or fullscreen vids will struggle
<poseidon> seanbrystone, what kind of keyboard do you have?
<kraehe> using cdrecord (same as burning a cd) throws an error http://pastebin.com/fF8crjhj
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, I ran that command and nothing happened.
<jjlee> guntbert: sure.  Suspect in this case the answer's only going to come from carrying my laptop to work and attempting to PXE boot it there :-(
<seanbrystone> poseidon, HP KB21010
<dividebyzer0> devdz - are you looking for what packets and requests are occuring?
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, does Seven need 24 go for it's partition ?
<yoritomo> can anyone help me to compile the canon sources of the driver? it is the 3.1 version for MX320
<melodie_> or more ?
<seanbrystone> poseidon, KB2101U i mean
<yoritomo> it has nothing in the readme file :s
<yoritomo> and nothing explained on their website neither
<knxville> Do anyone know how to change the Menu button? I think the foot is ugly as hell
<ubyserver> Does anyone have ebox 1.3.5 setup with ebox-webserver?
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: 24Gb for ubuntu is plenty
<oddballmoriarti> helo
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu doesn't worry me, but Seven yes : how much does it need to keep ?
<guntbert> jjlee: are there any routers between the server and the client?
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: as I said, i dont use ati. Hunt around to see what app needs running, you may want to formulate an xorg.conf file to get a decent display.
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, I'm giving the drivers from ATI a shot. Anything I need to know so that I don't brick my system?
<jjlee> no, just a cable
<LateralForce> does ubuntu send any signal to precesses before suspending?
<darolu> knxville: change your icons theme
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: ive never used it, i wouldnt know
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, thanks anyway. You've done your best.
<guntbert> jjlee: just *one* cable? no switch? is it a cross over cable?
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: if it doesnt give an xserver, boot to recovery root console and remove the packages containing frgrx
<darolu> kraehe: those errors shouldn't affect the disc I think, does your LiveCD works?
<MilitantPotato> SealedWithAKiss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and choose Vesa
<darolu> (the one you just burned)
<MilitantPotato> SealedWithAKiss: if fglrx won't work
<KB1JWQ> !deadbadget
<KB1JWQ> !deadbadger
<SealedWithAKiss> MilitantPotato, cool name. Thanks for the information.
<kraehe> darolu, all CDs I've tryed to work failed with io/errors somewhere at the end - the ubuntu image is a bit to long
<knxville> darolu, where is icons located?
<FrEaKmAn_> ActionParsnip, yeah... fullscreen is really struggling
<darolu> kraehe: try burning at slow rate; try adding -s 1 to burn at 1x, is the safest way to burn
<FrEaKmAn_> ActionParsnip, but only if I move mouse... :D
<jjlee> guntbert: hmm, no, a patch cable.  Somebody in the know told me that these days it's no longer necessary to use crossover cable, and indeed last time I tried that worked.  But ethernet is based on pixie dust as far as I'm concerned ;-)
<guntbert> kraehe: are you talking about the lucid image?
<jjlee> I'll see if I have a crossover...
<darolu> knxville: at ~/.icons/ and /usr/share/icons
<norman_> Hey! I have a firends ubuntu 8.04 vaio laptop here. Since a couple of days it does not recognize usb storage anymore (The usb mouse does work though) and the gnome theme changed. Somehow it cannot access the theme he used before anymore. Unfortunatelly he cant tell me what he did to cause this. He tried to compile some audio mixing software or something. But I dont know if thats related.. I'd really appreciate your ideas.. thanks
<jjlee> also, doesn't seem to explain why TFTP, etc. (and *occasionally* HTTP) work fine
<kraehe> found that cdrecord is wrong way to copy an iso to dvd - `growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/pub/ISO/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso` worked
<chrg> slightly offtopic: I'm trying to detect on which /dev the modem on my laptop is, and "lspci -v" isn't showing any modem. Is it plausible that a less than 2 yo laptop wouldn't have an on-board modem even though it has a socket for the phone-jack?
<Stargaze> knxville: and at /usr/share/pixmaps
<LateralForce> does ubuntu send any signal to processes before suspending?
<DreamDemon> I'm having a problem with display resolution where it wont fill my monitor's screen on a 26" widescreen connected with HDMI
<darolu> kraehe: $ wodim dev=/dev/cdrw driveropts=burnfree,noforcespeed fs=14M speed=2 -dao -eject -overburn -v <isofile>.iso is very safe too
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> chrg: try: sudo lshw | less
<vatzec> Hey guys, I bought a USB laser Icon7 mouse and I'm unable to get it to work ("plug-and-play", rrrright). I don't get any kind of response out of it neither in GNOME itself nor xev. Got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: ask in ##windows for windows stuff
<vatzec> Oh, I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Edition, 9.10
<Bllasae> I think it's plug and play on Windows, only
<dabaR> !resolution | DreamDemon
<ubottu> DreamDemon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, if I talk about dual-booting they may not welcome me, what do you think ?
<darolu> vatzec: plug your mouse and then open a terminal and type: dmesg | tail, pastebin your result
<vatzec> It's also advertised as a "no driver needed" mouse.
<ActionParsnip> vatzec: run: lsusb    one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex id to find guides. Did you make the link between the 2 following the manufacturers guide?
<vatzec> okay, darolu :)
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: not sure, if they are nice they will
<vatzec> ActionParsnip: I've tried lsusb, but I get no obvious line.
<melodie_> at freenode ?
<kraehe> *ok* the life cd (on dvd) booted - how to open an xterm without mouse?
<Bllasae> wtf
<ActionParsnip> melodie_: indeed. /j ##windows
<chrg> ActionParsnip: thanks, lshw didn't show any "modem" or "ppp" either
<Bllasae> why does Ubuntu take forever to start up now?
<keyboardtalk> Why do I have to re-enter my wireless passphrase every time I reconnect?
<blakkheim> Bllasae: did you use wubi
<Bllasae> blakkheim: I dunno
<jastor> hmm .. anyone else that experiences taht mplayer has a habit of "hiding" in the background?
<Bllasae> wtf is that
<melodie_> ActionParsnip, thanks again
<blakkheim> Bllasae: um.. nevermind
<ActionParsnip> chrg: sometimes it shows the device name too, thats all i know dude. maybe someone else can contribute
<Bllasae> blakkheim: apparently not lol
<Stargaze> keyboardtalk: try and save the passphrase in a wallet
<DreamDemon> dabaR, Thx
<blakkheim> !wubi | Bllasae
<ubottu> Bllasae: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Bllasae> this computer's already testing my limits man
<jastor> you do a normal q in mplayer .. and it "quits" .. but the music still plays :P
<vatzec> Alright: http://pastebin.com/yb9t8uDv
<jastor> untill you kill the process ;) ... heck you can even logout as the user running mplayer and its still running :P
<jastor> brings back memories to the old win3.1 days ;) some cdplayers would still play the music you start in windows even though you quit to dos ;)
<demonspork> Can the root user mount/see the contents of users who have their home directory encrypted?
<Bllasae> wow
<Bllasae> ubuntu DOESN'T actually start up
<Bllasae> might as well uninstall it and get 10gigs back
<jastor> Bllasae: "uninstall" ?? just delete the partition :)
<vatzec> darolu, ActionParsnip: just in case you didn't catch that: http://pastebin.com/yb9t8uDv
<Bllasae> jastor: same thing lol
<jastor> Bllasae: delete/format/whatever ;)
<Bllasae> it's in my programs and whatnot in Windows
<Bllasae> so I'll just uninstall it from tehre
<jastor> Bllasae: ok
<Bllasae> it will work, right?
<rolo> Hiya. I'm really stuck and wonder if someone could help? Since installing some updates to my Karmic 64 desktop, I'm unable to log in to Gnome. I get the login screen, enter my details, and then the screen goes away but just comes back again with no error message. I can log in fine via SSH/FreeNX, and I can also log in fine in Failsafe mode. I installed the KDE packages to see if I could log...
<rolo> ...in to KDE but that did the same thing. I posted to the forum but haven't had any luck yet.  Can anyone help me? Thanks loads! (forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8904814#post8904814 )
<Bllasae> or will the hard drive still be partitioned?
<dabaR> demonspork: doesn't sound like that would make sense.
<dabaR> demonspork: if you mean can he decrypt them magically just cause he is root
<Stargaze> Bllasae: you used wubi for installation in windows?
<Bllasae> IDK!
<Bllasae> Not too up with the whole Linux thing yet
<danno> wubi is gay :(
<blakkheim> danno: true
<dabaR> rolo: sounds like an issue with the permissions of some hidden .something directories./
<Bllasae> I like Windows, though, I feel all safe within it's confines :P
<jastor> Bllasae: did you install ubuntu from linux .. or did you reboot your computer with the cd in ?
<darolu> vatzec: your mouse is being recognized as a generic one, in your terminal type "lsusb | grep Mouse"
<SealedWithAKiss> MilitantPotato, rebooted fine. Wobbly windows worked for a minute or so and then just stopped working, along with desktop cube rotation. Any idea what happened?
<dabaR> rolo: something like .dmrc or so.
<jastor> Bllasae: woops .. install in windwos ;) not from linux
<demonspork> dabaR, Would the encrypted directories be accessible by root if he uses su to have a shell in the owners name?
<Stargaze> if you used wubi, you can uninstall it via windows control panel
<dabaR> rolo: you can lof in through the console?
<vatzec> darolu: a'ight :)
<Bllasae> jastor: I got the disk
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: when it stops run: dmesg | tail     should give clues
<darolu> vatzec: to check if is indeed there
<rolo> dabaR: ah, really! Is there a log anywhere that might tell me? Yeah, can log in via tty or SSH. Thanks for your help :>
<Bllasae> but it used to work before I got the update/upgrade from Ubuntu website
<Bllasae> or the tool thing
<vatzec> darolu: Nope, it's not.
<Stargaze> you cannot upgrade wubi
<vatzec> (I did grep -i)
<Stargaze> it's a pseudo installation
<ActionParsnip> wubi sucks
<rolo> dabaR: worth creating a new user to see if they can log in?
<dabaR> rolo: do something like ls -al and then fish for something to do with gnome, or dmrc
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, want a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: sure
<dabaR> rolo: that would be the thing to do, yes.
<dabaR> rolo: dunno about a log file.
<danno> install ubuntu is easy, dont use wubi :)
<darolu> vatzec: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, look for something that looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/387233/  if you don't have it, add it.
<vatzec> darolu: I know it's weird, but I have NO xorg.conf at all. It's Ubuntu Netbook Edition 9.10.
<rolo> dabaR: aaaah, .gnome-desktop is in the root group.  Maybe that? .gnome2 and .gnome2_private are in the rolo group...
<hikenboot> how do i turn on verbose debugging with dpkg...i find no options under the man pages for this
<darolu> vatzec: is not weird, 9.10 doesn't have one, just create it
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/qw5s7ATP
<vatzec> darolu: Wow. What does it use, then?
<vatzec> darolu: I'm a Debian guy. :)
<dabaR> rolo: try a new user first, just so you have that out of the way.
<rolo> dabaR: I'll try creating another user so I can compare perms. Massive thanks! :)
<goddard> I have a compaq mini hp 110 computer running netbook remix and when the computer sits for a while the screen will go black or when I close it and open it the screen is black and never comes back
<Bllasae> jastor: alright, so if I uninstall it from Add or Remove Programs, I will have the disk back, no?
<serverduck> Can someone help me with a problem regarding hdd space? Tried on the forums but no help.
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: use that pastebin and ask in #compiz I dont use compiz so have no idea what it means. Make sure you are fully updated too
<darolu> vatzec: xorg.conf file is not needed since 8.10 I think, I don't know where it storage custom X options now, but if you create the file it works normally
<Trek> serverduck: maybe, mind giving details and linking me on the forums?
<Bllasae> got it
<Bllasae> it has it's own uninstall program in Windows
<Bllasae> and it uninstalled Wubi
<vatzec> darolu: Alright. :) Are you sure about the /dev/mouse part?
<darolu> actually nvidia driver creates its own xorg.conf file
<serverduck> Trek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419975
<darolu> vatzec: it is the default, if you don't have another mouse attached it should be there
<vatzec> darolu: It's a netbook. It has a touchpad. Does that count?
<Bllasae> jastor: it uninstalled Wubi
<Bllasae> same thing, or no?
<mattish> hello :)
<serverduck> Trek, I have a 250gib hdd but at system monitor, I get only 205.3 available space. I have installed only ubuntu on my hdd, nothing else, no media files or games, etc.
<vatzec> darolu: I've honestly never ran into trouble with mouses. Especially driver-free plug-and-play mouses. >_>
<blakkheim> "mouses"
<Trek> serverduck, did you even follow the instructions people on the forums gave you?
<Bllasae> blakkheim: "mice?
<Bllasae> mattish: hello
<serverduck> Trek,  Yes, if you read I have gived them details of the commands they putted me to type on my terminal.
<mattish> are there any disadvantages to installing a 64bit version of ubuntu ? the box is going to be running a few virtual machines
<darolu> vatzec: yeah, it is not usual at all; I'm not sure trackpads are recognized as mice but you don't loose anything by trying
<Trek> serverduck: and also, do you realize that because your system is partitioned, that explains why you have the space you have?
<Stargaze> Bllasae: now insert the ubuntu cd, reboot from cd and install ubuntu
<mattish> daft question, with a 64bit host can i run 32bit guest os's ?
<Trek> serverduck: open up gparted, and you can see what I"m talking about
<The-Kernel> hi, whats the best way to upgrade ubuntu on an eeepc...seeing that the most free space I can get is 1.4GB....
<vatzec> darolu: Okay, it's in. :) Xserver restart commence?
<Bllasae> Stargaze: I want my free space back, though
<serverduck> Trek,  I don't know how to get gparted...i'm a new user.
<Bllasae> I dunno, I kinda love Windows
<serverduck> Trek,  System monitor isn't the same?
<Bllasae> I dunno what happened to Ubuntu, though
<seanbrystone> mattish the only issue i have with 64 bit Ubuntu, i cannot run any kind of network sniffers that use dump something or another dumpcap, something like that
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mattish, yes
<Trek> serverduck: no, system monitor isn't.  gparted actually shows you your partitions in a semi-graphical form
<rolo> dabaR: Hey! The new user totally works!!! Must be a perms thing :> THANK YOU!!!
<ActionParsnip> The-Kernel: install bleachbit and use all the options that arent said to be slow, close as many apps as you can to maximise effectiveness, also remove any old kernels you no longer use
<Trek> serverduck: in terminal, sudo apt-get install gparted
<serverduck> Trek,  Ok, just a moment.
<darolu> vatzec: yeah restarting X is necessary, you may want to double check your mouse is there with "lshw -c input"
<Trek> serverduck: then after its installed, sudo gparted
<SealedWithAKiss> Compiz isn't working. I need a little help please. I am using drivers from ATI for my Radeon 4670 as the FGLRX drivers were not working for me. After installing the ATI drivers I rebooted and Compiz worked for a moment, and then stopped abruptly. Here is the output from dmesg | tail                  http://pastebin.com/qw5s7ATP
<d0uglas> is there a host option or some other command to somehow poll a domain's webserver to figure out all the domains or subdomains it's hosting sites for? or how about just a nameserver lookup of a domain for anything connected to it that has an A record?
<Stargaze> bleachbit ruined my system once
<Stargaze> it is too thorough
<seanbrystone> Stargaze, yeah bleachbit looks scary
<seanbrystone> toomuch like CCleaner
<ActionParsnip> The-Kernel: use the same way as a desktop to upgrade: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get clean
<link_36p> Hey I am having difficulty setting up adding a printer share to ubuntu 9.10 using samba. The following message appears in my logs "hp[8482]: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1"
<ActionParsnip> link_36p: get the latest HPLIP and install it
<mattish> Ill give 64bit a try, never bothered before now :) thanks for your help
<serverduck> Trek,  THanks did it!
<mattish> only a cd iso away :)
<vatzec> darolu: alright :)
<Trek> serverduck, can you now see how your system is partitioned?
<serverduck> Trek,  Now what do I need to give you?
<mooglor> join
<serverduck> Trek,  I have dev/sda1 which is 223.41 gib
<Trek> serverduck: a screenshot would be nice so I can see the partitions graphicaly
<link_36p> ActionParsnip: I will try that, thank you.
<serverduck> Trek,  Should I post it on the forum>
<Trek> serverduck: put it on an image hosting site, send me the link
<Draggin> Good evening. I wonder if there's a simple answer to my problem - how do I install different software packages for different users in a multi-user Ubuntu environment (one machine)?
<dabaR> rolo: ya, that is the thing I have ran into before, permissions or something to that extent. Usually ~/.dmrc, but I could be wrong.
<serverduck> Trek,  OK, just a minute. By the way, thanks so much.
<Trek> serverduck, no problem
<The-Kernel> ActionParsnip it deleted 5 megs lol
<The-Kernel> I need another 800 to go to upgrade
<MilitantPotato> The-Kernel: USB Flash drive
<trollboy> Getting this error trying to remove mysql http://pastebin.com/L7cqexhX
<Trek> serverduck: i'm going to download the screenshot, mark it up a bit, then put it on image hosting a bit, perhaps that can explain your issue for you a little bit better
<MilitantPotato> The-Kernel: install gdmap, it ends up in accessories, that might help you clear space easier
<Draggin> Even if someone just has a link to an explanation of how to do different packages for different users on the same machine, that would be great...
<SwedeMike> Draggin: please elaborate on WHY you would want this.
<MilitantPotato> Draggin: install two copies of ubuntu if you want different systems.  Use menu editor if you want to show only certain programs in the application menu
<Draggin> SwedeMike - just to simplify things (or perhaps complicate them, I'm not sure...). One user would not need access to things such as MySQL etc. whereas the other user would not need access to anything such as GIMP, InkScape, etc.  Am I just being silly for wanting to do this?
<MilitantPotato> Draggin: install/run menu editor
<SwedeMike> Draggin: limiting access is one thing, you can't really have different packages for different users.
<Draggin> MilitantPotato - I got that much, but that's just hiding the existing packages...
<|pez|> So, I've tried to follow all kinds of guides to get DVD playback to work... Ubuntu 9.10.
<Draggin> SwedeMike - okay then. How can I go about limiting access?
<olife> I'm looking for help with installing Mediatomb.
<|pez|> The guides have so far failed to help me. :\
<NCS_One> I installed a package with other dependecies, how do I uninstall them all ?
<serverduck> Trek,  Did you get my private message?
<vatzec> darolu: Nope, that didn't do it. :( Got any other ideas?
<blakkheim> NCS_One: aptitude purge packagename
<darolu> vatzec: I just found it mounts mice at /dev/input/mice - mouse0, mouse1, ...; another difference from Debian, that might be the cause (you need to change it on your xorg.conf)
<Trek> serverduck: no, sorry I have PM Ignores on, standby...
<Trek> serverduck: send again
<tony_ubuntu> I just loaded Ubuntu 9.1 on my Dell laptop and it finished the install and rebooted to a flashing cursor in the upper left hand screen. Any ideas?
<wikki> where can I find a list of all of the mirrors I can use for apt?
<serverduck> Trek,  I though so...ok I will send you again
<vatzec> darolu: I've tried with /dev/input/mouse0 to mouse3
<vatzec> didn't work :(
<NCS_One> blakkheim: but if an app has installed before and it is a dependencie of the new package it will be removed also ?
<tara> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darolu> vatzec: it's really weird, did you find it with "sudo lshw -c input"?
<bastid_raZor> wikki: system > admin > software sources.. choice Other in Download sources .. a list is given
<bastid_raZor> s/choice/choose
<vatzec> it says PCI (sysfs), that's all
<vatzec> darolu: ^
<bastid_raZor> vatzec: prepend with sudo
<vatzec> bastid_raZor: right!
<vatzec> oh, well, I did
<sneakymonkey> hi, my firefox keeps crashing with:(firefox:3205): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<sneakymonkey>  Segmentation fault
<sneakymonkey> im using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<vatzec> hold on... it seems it's printing stuff with carriage returns... they quickly appear and disappear
<sneakymonkey> everytime i start firefox it crashes
<sneakymonkey> even when i load up Galeon
<sneakymonkey> anyone have similar issues.
<darolu> vatzec: look manually for it, "sudo lshw" the list might be long though
<vatzec> same thing happens O_O
<vatzec> alright, got the list
<vatzec> nevermind :)
<darolu> vatzec: look for USB, HID, Input device, etc... according to yoru dmesg it should be there
<vatzec> OK :)
<olife> Bah, went afk. Sorry if I ignored a response. Definitely looking for help installing Mediatomb, repo doesn't work and spm doesn't show it
<sneakymonkey> does anyone know where firefox logs its errors?
<vatzec> thanks a lot for trying to help me, guys :)
<tony_ubuntu> I just loaded Ubuntu 9.1 on my Dell laptop and it finished the install and rebooted to a flashing cursor in the upper left hand screen. Any ideas?
<arand> sneakymonkey: you could launch it from the terminal and get the errors there
<darolu> tony_ubuntu: what happens if you press CTRL+ALT+F1?
<sneakymonkey> arand yea i tried that - (firefox:3205): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<sneakymonkey>  Segmentation faul
<tony_ubuntu> daralo t oot up?
<darolu> tony_ubuntu: ctrl+alt+f1 should lead you to a virtual console, if you get there you're reaching init 3 and would mean you only have to fix the GUI, if nothing happens you might need to reinstall
<tony_ubuntu> darolu nothing
<rolo> Hiya.  I can't log in to Gnome, the screen just keeps coming back, but it's okay in failsafe mode and ssh.  AFter some help just now in here I've created a new user, and that new user can indeed log in okay.  Not sure what to do now... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8904814#post8904814
<Bennit> hi
<darolu> tony_ubuntu: you may need to reinstall, keep asking though, in the meanwhile you can do a md5sum check of your CD/iso file
<SiegHard> how to activate ThinkVantage key on ubuntu?
<darolu> !Hello | Bennit
<ubottu> Bennit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iflema> Draggin
<sneakymonkey>  i think its something to do with the flash plugin.... so i've read. but even when i start up firefox or galeon it crashes
<tony_ubuntu> darolu thanks
<KB1JWQ> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<sneakymonkey> i've tried reinstalling via the software centre but no look
<Mediaprodigy> Question: my machine locks up
<KB1JWQ> Hmm, anyone have any luck getitng Thunderbird 3 to work in Ubuntu?
<SiegHard> how to activate ThinkVantage key on ubuntu?
<Mediaprodigy> Any reasons?
<Mediaprodigy> clean instal
<darolu> sneakymonkey: galeon is ancient, use epiphany (galeon's descendant)
<sneakymonkey> i'll try and get that install... it was just a test! - that still crashed though. will give that a go - cheers darolu
<Mokacoffay> Hello everyone
<xangua> KB1JWQ: try 'ubuntuzilla' for install the latest stable mozilla products: firefox, thunderbird, seamonkey, sunbird
<C-S-B> anyone good at udev rules?
<xangua> !ubuntuzilla
<SiegHard> how to activate ThinkVantage key on ubuntu?
<xangua> !google ubuntuzilla
<KB1JWQ> xangua: Got it, thanks. You're just all over the place helping today. :-)
<mhaedo> hey everyone
<Mokacoffay> Does anybody else have problems with extremely slow wireless internet downloading on ubuntu 9.10?
<Maletor> Where does transmission put the .torrent files?
<mhaedo> Do any of you guys run Win7 in virtualbox in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Maletor> When I do "OPen with Transmission" from Firefox?
<darolu> Meletor: I use deluge but my guess is ~/.transmission
<sneakymonkey> darolu, epiphany worked. it even loads up embedded flash.
<sneakymonkey> cheers for the rec.
<pachiiti> disney channel
<sneakymonkey> BUT i wonder why firefox has suddenly lost its head.
<pachiiti> ola
<pachiiti> soy maripaz
<Trinity33>  i want to ask something use karmic and when i boot my pc i dont do anything just open sys monitor and look at applications  so in the beginning there is ram used in about 200mb then it grow to 500 and 1gb even if i dotn do anything i was wathcing applications and even those one which sleep use ram and cpu they take more and more ram
<Trinity33>   is there anything i could do to sort it out?
<Trinity33>   i dotn want to just kill those applications
<sneakymonkey> i did upgrade it to the new version! 3.5 i think.
<darolu> sneakymonkey: yeah it is a great browser, it just made the transition from gecko to webkit, so some stuff are a bit buggy still, but very good nonetheless
<pachiiti> hi
<mhaedo> I'm trying to run Win7 in virtualbox and it's terribly slow.  Any of you know any tweaks to make it run a bit faster?
<darolu> pachiiti: si hablas español, ve al canal #ubuntu-es (con /join #ubuntu-es)
<pachiiti> gracias
<seanbrystone> mhaedo, more ram?
<|pez|> .. finally got the DVD to actually play, but it's all nice and pixely in different colors! :D
<Trinity33> buenas amigos
<soreau> Isn't there a program called apt-add-repository? Or what is it's exact name and what package provides it?
<sneakymonkey> at least i'm back on the web so i can research the firefox bug i have. cheers. any ideas for a more verbose error log besides the one being returned via the terminal
<mhaedo> seanbrystone: i've given it about 1.5GB of which it's only using 30%.  so
<mixon> hello, I've recently upgraded ubunto 9.1 to 9.10 and now my laptop (hp dv5) will no longer charge
<mhaedo> seanbrystone: I've also allowed it to use 4 of my 8 processing cores.
<mhaedo> seanbrystone: I'm not doing anything in it.  I just boot into Win7, have nothing running, and the mouse lags
<seanbrystone> mhaedo, ah maybe thats why, sometimes when i allocate too many processors to vmware or vbox it doesnt like it
<Trinity33>  i want to ask something use karmic and when i boot my pc i dont do anything just open sys monitor and look at applications  so in the beginning there is ram used in about 200mb then it grow to 500 and 1gb even if i dotn do anything i was wathcing applications and even those one which sleep use ram and cpu they take more and more ram
<Trinity33>   is there anything i could do to sort it out?
<Trinity33>   i dotn want to just kill those applications
<MrSunshine> hmm, why the heck is all my usb filesystems mounted readonly from when i put the stick in? :/
<mhaedo> seanbrystone: hrm.  It ran terribl with one core.  Perhaps I'll try two.
<seanbrystone> i have same set up as you 4 core, 8 gig ram
<mhaedo> seanbrystone: thanks for the tip
<seanbrystone> np
<mhaedo> well i have 8 cores, I gave it 4 of them
<seanbrystone> o.O
<darolu> Trinity33: type "top" in a terminal
<mhaedo> ;)
<vatzec> darolu: All I get from sudo lshw | grep -iP '(HID)|(USB)|(input)' are Intel USB controllers.
<mhaedo> brand new laptop.  there's something quite nice about watching 8 seperate cores in my conky ona laptop :)
<mguy> Don't give it more vcpu's than you need. So that means 1
<mido_> how to use safe-rm ,,, where to find the deleted files?
<mhaedo> mguy: i'll give that a shot.  i first ran 1 and it was quite slow
<unixp> do you know a tool to look after which pc is on which webside via router?
<mguy> Virtual box is actually 'slow'....does your cpu have VT extensions? I would guess any 4-core cpu that has HT (which is how you're getting '8' cores) would
<seanbrystone> mhaedo, also, sometimes enableing or disabling the vbox or vmware Acceleration buggers things up
<mido_> how to use safe-rm ,,, where to find the deleted files?
<mguy> mhaedo: You're creating artificial 'wait' on the cpus by over-assiging them. Don't forget that you really only have 4 cores
<mhaedo> mguy: true
<seanbrystone> vt-x/amd-v settings might need adjusting mhaedo
<mhaedo> i believe they're enabled, as I assumed they should be on an i7
<mhaedo> i supposed i'll try disabling them?
<seanbrystone> wouldnt hurt?
<Trinity33> <darolu> what for thats the same monitor right? the same like gnome one will show me the same usage
<darolu> vaztec: It's very weird, I think I've never seen a 'generic mouse' failing like this; specially when it is recognized in your dmesg list
<mguy> mhaedo: You certainly want them enabled
<mhaedo> mguy: that's what I would think...
<vatzec> darolu: :( I hope I can return it then...
<MilitantPotato> SealedWithAKiss: I use fusion icon to switch between compiz and other WM's
<seanbrystone> one would think, but also that could be whats buggering it up
<mhaedo> I'm surprised it doesn't run smoothly considering I'm runin an i7 820qm with 1333mhz DDR3
<Maletor> Where does firefox save files to when I hit "Open with Transmission"?????
<darolu> Trinity33: top will show you resources usage sorted, it puts the most resources consuming app on top
<hero1900> guys i can remove a folder i use rm -rf <folder> then it gave me this messege folder is not empty
<hero1900> what to do
<hero1900> ?
<hero1900> ?
<mattgyver> hi guys, i just added a program to rc.local on my server and it starts on boot, however ever since i did that i never get the login screen on the server as if something hung, any ideas?
<mhaedo> this thing is ridiculously fast in win7 or ubuntu native
<darolu> vatzec: I hope so too, other mice work fine?
<mguy> Maletor: Did you check the downlolad folder?
<Zoffix> Hey, guys. I'm trying to access my Vista partition without any luck. I googled around for several steps but neither work. What I notice is that all those methods have Vista's partition listed as "NTFS", yet when I do `fdisk -l' I get it listed as "Extended". Any idea what to do next?
<vatzec> darolu: Yeah.
<Trek> hero1900, rm -r <folder> will nuke the folder
<Maletor> mguy - not there
<Trek> hero1900, don't use it if theres files in there you need
<mhaedo> i guess virtual machines are always inherently slow, but not _this_ slow
<Maletor> i didn't download them i hit the "open with" button
<Zoffix> hero1900, rm -fr folder
<hero1900> i dont need ant file there i want to remove all of it
<darolu> vatzec: then it is a bad mouse, they should return your money
<Bizzeh> hey, what is the recommended FTPD for quick, simple and easy setup?
<hero1900> but i cant
<hero1900> i use sudo
<seanbrystone> mhaedo, just listen to mguy, he believes he's the only one with the solution, so good luck mate :)
<Zoffix> hero1900, eh? What do you mean you can't because of sudo?
<yellowroost924> what's an easy to use sip program for NEWBIES/BEGINNERS
<blakkheim> Bizzeh: i use vsftpd
<hero1900> no i said i cant even when i use sudo
<hero1900> and it is not a system files
<vatzec> darolu: I know. I bought it from a quite big store (not a supermarket though), FYI it's an Icon7 D100 (a very simple mouse, but that's what I wanted).
<hero1900> dont need root privilage
<mhaedo> I'm always willing to listen to all available opinions :)  I appreaciate both of your help.
<Zoffix> hero1900, `rm -fr folder` ? What does it say?
<hero1900> it said cant remove folder not empty
<Zoffix> :S
<mike__> hello, somebody can help for me? I have some questins with the linux networking
<hero1900> it make me crazy
<vatzec> mike__: Shoot
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I go about installing the latest kernel?
<mguy> mhaedo: I'd check a virtualbox forum for anyone with the same issue. What is it actually doing that's being 'slow'
<mhaedo> mguy: mouse lag.
<mhaedo> mguy: I'm not "doing" anything.  I just boot into Win7 and the mouse lags badly.
<nawk> I need to create an dvd iso, the brasero software that comes with karmic doesn't have that feature
<mguy> Check the enhancements like seanbrystone said
<nawk> suggestions?
<Zoffix> OOOOH
<Zoffix> I'm a moron!
<mike__> I would like someone to contact me, i have a question with the  linux network
<mhaedo> mike__: what is your question?
<KB1JWQ> mike__: Heh, ask your question.
<Zoffix> I just now realized that whenever I boot Vista, I actually switch HDDs (physically changing cables)... I've been trying to mount a disconnected drive for half an hour!
<Zoffix> :)
<CynicalOptimist> Anyone know a way I can run vlc on the monitor from console 7, but respond to the keyboard from another console?
<KB1JWQ> !pm | mike__
<ubottu> mike__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Myrtti> hero1900: FloodBot1 is a bot
<nawk> Can someone please recommend a software that allows me to create an iso for a dvd
<mhaedo> mguy: can you explain your logic as to why more cores is not necessarily better in a virtual machine? (i don't doubt you, I'd just like to better understand why)
<Anvoid> is there a way to minimize Evolution to top right panel where all the active icons are?
<meoblast001> hi, how do i fix this
<meoblast001> Your system configuration does not match your Evolution configuration.
<hero1900> oh
<mguy> mhaedo: VMware has whitepapers about it
<hero1900> hahahahahhahahahaha
<mike__> Linux machines are communicate with the Samba? or is it just between Windows and Linux?
<nibbler> mike__, also possible between linux+linux
<vatzec> mike__: Samba is a Linux only file sharing service (as in you can install it only on Linux PCs), but it allows sharing between Windows and Linux, and Linux and Linux.
<hero1900> okey i got this as a result when i try to delete a a folder http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/919Z2NU2
<KB1JWQ> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mhaedo> mguy: I was hoping for the cliffnotes :)  perhaps I wont be lazy and I'll go do a little reading
<mguy> mhaedo: I'm searching for a link for you
<VCoolio> Anvoid: if evolution has no setting for it use alltray; there is a very old version in the repos, better add the launchpad repo for it
<mattgyver> anyone know why adding a program to start in rc.local would cause my server not to show the login prompt after a reboot?
<mhaedo> mguy: nah don't bother man I'll look around.  i appreciate it though
<rolpf> hello
<VCoolio> mattgyver: did you put it into background? (don't know if that's necessary, just thinking)
<mguy> mhaedo: basically it gaurantees each CPU will be used by that VM for x MHz, when you should just let the hypervisor allocate things
<Draggin> Cheers!
<mattgyver> VCoolio, yeah actually i tried that too, you mean appending with && ?
<VCoolio> mattgyver: just a & but yeah
<mguy> mhaedo: Check out the "best practices" articles about assiging vcpus/ram
<mattgyver> VCoolio, let me try it with just one & real quick
<mhaedo> will do
<histo> does the mini.iso allow you to connect to wpa over wifi?
<mguy> mhaedo: It might not exactly apply to vbox but it should be similar
<vatzec> darolu: This record appears when I plug in the mouse (result of ls -l /dev/input/by-id): lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-03-02 23:21 usb-0461_-mouse -> ../mouse2
<vatzec> There's also ../mouse1 in there, but it's there at all times
<VCoolio> mattgyver: & puts it into bg, && means "if it ends successfully, then do"
<rolpf> i have a problem with ubuntu wifi since I've installed 9.10 on my ibm thinkpad  x21 with a linksys wireless adapter
<mike__> Samba is the best way to share my files between two  (ubuntu) linux?
<vatzec> darolu: Oh, also this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-03-02 23:22 usb-0461_-event-mouse -> ../event9
<darolu> vatzec: so it is mounting it to /dev/input/mouse2; it should be working
<vatzec> darolu: so...
<mattgyver> VCoolio, your so smart, that worked :)
<VCoolio> mattgyver: nice
<superuser> Hi, I'm trying to get the nVidia driver to run on Kubuntu 9.10 with a nVidia Geforce FX 5200, but it keeps failing
<mattgyver> VCoolio, the past few days ive been screwing around with && for a different reason and never thought about that
<goviel> nawk: when you put in your dvd it will apear on the desktop, right click and select "copy disc", then on the window select image file
<darolu> vatzec: I have no idea, the mouse just doesn't work, if other mice works with your netbook then it is the mouse, go change it :p
<vatzec> darolu: Should I put this? http://pastebin.com/twAeB8yQ
<superuser> Is nvidia-glx-173 the right driver for an nVidia GeForce FX5200 ?
<VCoolio> superuser: yes
<vatzec> darolu: I know, it's more of a curiosity matter now than a "I want my mouse" matter. :)
<rolpf> i would appreciate your assistance
<nawk> goviel, ah... ty for your attention to my question.  have a good day :)
<superuser> VCoolio: Damn, all I see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log is 'Composite extension is enabled'... then it says 'no screen found' and fail
<Kangarooo> what is flashplugin-installer and what is flashplugin-nonfree ?
<VCoolio> superuser: I'm no expert; want my working xorg.conf? (I have the same card)
<superuser> VCoolio: Sure!
<trism> Kangarooo: they are the adobe flash plugin, flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package that just installs flashplugin-installer, which downloads the plugin from adobe's site
<mike__> please somebody: "Samba is the best way to share my files between two  (ubuntu) linux?"
<VCoolio> superuser: http://pastebin.com/j9WnauXZ
<Anvoid> VCoolio: that worked beautifully. you suppose alltray needs to be manually started on boot?
<mguy> mike__: Samba works but why not just use sftp?
<VCoolio> Anvoid: that's convenient, just put it in system > prefs > startup apps
<rolpf> i keep getting an error in dmesg AP is not authorized
<Kangarooo> trism: so witch i need to sudo aptitude install ? 1st or second?
<Kangarooo> trism: installer not nonfree correct?
<trism> Kangarooo: I usually just install flashplugin-installer now, but either works (flashplugin-nonfree may eventually go away)
<Anvoid> VCoolio: thanks. now i have the machine up and ready for office use
<mike__> mguy: i don'tknow which is the best, i'll try the sftp if you say that is. In Samba i can't open image with the eog.
<mike__> it says "no image found"
<ralph> hello
<Guest35926> o word
<VCoolio> superuser: I switched monitors yesterday, it seems to have had an impact on xorg.conf too; try this one, is simpler but is more monitor-brand-independent http://pastebin.com/NpirFxZC
<darolu> vatzec: I just read your pastebin, yeah that *should* work.
<micka> HI
<Hellhound666> hi all got a questioin for yas
<ralph> i would appreciate some assistance with my wifi connection on ubuntu 9.10 on my ibm thinkpad x21
<Hellhound666> is there a good program to recover my deleted files?
<micka> i woold like to know if there is someone here who will be gentle to help me about my problem => http://pastebin.com/a86tzuTS
<darolu> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Hellhound666> I had one for windows but forget it
<Hellhound666> !recover
<micka> i don't know what can i do with this *** problem of mounting
<Spaceman> how do you install Quake2? thanks
<darolu> micka: what drive do you want to mount?
<micka> an external hardrive
<darolu> micka, that fstab file looks 'default' to me.
<ralph> debian has a program called dd_rescure
<Hellhound666> thanks for the help
<ralph> for recovering data from a dead hard drive
<goviel> http://pastebin.com/a86tzuTS
<superuser> VCoolio: Damn, just finished cleaning the first xorg.conf, didn't work. I'm gonna try the second
<darolu> micka, first you need to create a mount point, "sudo mkdir /media/<yourdrivename>" then you can edit your fstab file, I recommend using UUID instead of /dev/sdX
<goviel> oops
<micka> darolu =>  error mounting : mount exited with exit code 2
<Hellhound666> one more thing has anyone had any experience running linux on dreamcast?
<serverduck> Can someone give me a beginner guide link to installing COnky on my 9.10 ubuntu machine?
<micka> darolu => in normal way,
<xangua> serverduck: sudo apt-get install concky¿
<Dan_E> what is the easiest way to ad an image to the grub screen?
<serverduck> xangua, But I read that you need to configure it...make a special file...
<VCoolio> serverduck: http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/
<serverduck> xangua, I don't know to do that since I'm a beginner but I got to say conky looks nice and I would shure love to install it :)
<micka> error mounting : mount exited with exit code 2    <= what is the cause of that ?
<glphvgacs> I had a problem with my panel on KDE 4.3.2 so I deleted the panel and added a neeew one, however now I no    longer have the icon to change language or the icon for my wireless. How can I get them back?
<VCoolio> serverduck: run conky -C > ~/.conkyrc   for a default config file or copy one from the net; then run "conky -c /path/to/config"
<serverduck> VCoolio, Thanks :)
<ralph> i am ready for a new distro
<pmow> Q: I jailed users for SFTP purposes via OpenSSH, which requires the user's home to be root:root @ 755.  As a consequence, they cannot remove top-level dirs.  Is there another way to do this?  As seen here: http://shapeshed.com/journal/chroot_sftp_users_on_ubuntu_intrepid/
<trollboy> Having some problems with the mysql server package, can't remove or re-install it
<trollboy> Getting this error trying to remove mysql http://pastebin.com/L7cqexhX
<VCoolio> serverduck: just running "conky" uses ~/.conkyrc , if you have multiple setups (and you will when you get the hang of it) use conky -c
<vatzec> darolu: Oh well, I didn't get it to work. :( Thanks a lot for trying to help me though, really appreciate! Thanks!
<superuser> VCoolio: Oh well, it didn't work for me, gonna have to troubleshoot this one more thorougly. Thanks for the help however
<serverduck> VCoolio,  conky -C > ~/.conkyrc does nothing...
<michael__> I need help getting Compiz to work, can anybody assist?
<under> Hi
<darolu> micka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/387273/
<under> Xubuntu cant see my usb drive
<serverduck> VCoolio, conky: option requires an argument -- 'c
<VCoolio> michael__: any specific issues? else in appearance > visual effects set it to anything but none
<darolu> vatzec: np, it sucks your mouse didn't work
<VCoolio> serverduck: yes, -c /path/to/configfile
<vatzec> darolu: Yeah, it really does. :( I was really counting on it, as we have crappy surfaces at uni so I could really use a laser mouse. :(
<serverduck> VCoolio,  Well ohh, to config file but I don't have one..
<serverduck> VCoolio,  Where can I get one from the internet?
<michael__> VCoolio, it says that desktop effects could not be enabled.
<vatzec> darolu: Thanks again, man. :)
<serverduck> VCoolio,  WIth everything on it :)
<VCoolio> serverduck: the hardcore link I gave, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<michael__> I cannot run Compiz because I am receiving the error advanced desktop effects could not be enabled. Can anybody help?
<serverduck> VCoolio,  THank you, and were do I put the config? I make a file named conky and put it insite it or how?
<KB1JWQ> michael__: On what hardware?
<KB1JWQ> !compiz | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Trinity33> hi again question is PAE much better then generic kernel?
<serverduck> michael__,  Did you checked hardware drivers?
<VCoolio> serverduck: either in ~/.conkyrc, then running 'conky' will automatically pick it up; or anywhere you like, but then run "conky -c /path/to/the/file
<michael__> KB1JWQ, ATI Radeon 4670 HD - I have been trying now for 3 hours, and nobody so far has been able to help.
<serverduck> VCoolio,  Thanks
<under> My ubuntu cant see my personal usb drive. help me please
<red> michael__: so i guess you installed ati drivers?
<fabio> Dov'è la chatt italiana?
<red> under: have you tried mounting manually?
<histo> under: what version of ubuntu?
<serverduck> michael__,  Be patient, there are a lot of people here asking for help. Helpers are no gods :)
<michael__> serverduck, I tried using the FGLRX drivers but uninstalled them via the direction of another user and installed the ATI drivers from the ATI website. Which aren't working with Compiz either.
<red> under: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Trinity33> i have ati hd 4850 michael whats your problem?
<red> do u see ur thumb device there?
<fabio> well
<under> red, in /media there is nothing
<michael__> Trinity33, I cannot get Compiz working.
<histo> !envy | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<VCoolio> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fabio> where is italian chatt
<histo> under: well it will probably get mounted somehwere in you /home if gnome-volume-manager is handling themounting on hotplug
<serverduck> I hate ati hd 4330 and compiz woking fine here after the installation of fglrx drivers
<serverduck> have*
<vexati0n> on my desktop PC, gnome-settings-daemon quits randomly. i have to kill off nautilus and g-s-d and restart both to get changes to apply, like theme changes and background images... any idea why that might happen?
<Trinity33> i used driver from ati web the new catalyst 10.02 or somethig and everything is workign fine
<fabio> thanks
<red> histo: everything should get automaticly mounted in media tho
<red> atleast all things i plug in go there
<histo> red: not the way gnome works
<ralph> folks i've run sudo dhclient wlan0 and i've got no response
<red> guess it might affect that i installed gnome via xubuntu cd and removed xfce and installed ubuntu-desktop then :)
<red> but everything i plug in goes to /media
<ralph> iwconfig states that i have a driver
<ralph> installed
<under> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ralph> !paste
<VCoolio> vexati0n: I'd say consider it a feature that g-s-d doesn't work; use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to specify themes (lxappearance is a nice app that will help); nautilus not drawing the desktop is more of a problem
<histo> under: unplug the device then open a terminal. dmesg -c     Then plug the device in and see what dmesg says
<under> histo, ok
<apparle> how to configure lirc mouse
<histo> under: dmesg -c will clear the log. then after its plugged back in you can just type dmesg   you should get some insight as to what's going on.
<histo> apparle: infrared mouse?
<histo> apparle: lirc is for remote controls IR devices
<under> [14155.665271] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<under> [14155.798831] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<under> [14155.811711] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<histo> under: okay what version of ubuntu are you running
<under> histo, xubuntu 9.10
<histo> under: ahh
<histo> under: ask in #xubuntu i'm not sure what they are using for the mounting and desktop icons
<MBaer> Hey Everyone. I really Need some Help with a GRUB issue.
<apparle> histo: it has amouse dameon
<under> histo, in #xubuntu nobody answer
<aurax> is there an irc channel for ubuntu cloud computing ?
<histo> under: okay in a terminal sudo fdisk -l    see if you can see the thumbdrive's /dev/xxx
<red> thats the simplest way :)
<histo> aurax: dunno there is #ubuntu-cloud on freenode though
<red> sometimes in xubuntu, when i used to use it, it didn't notice plugged in stuff until i ran something like gparted and then it would mount automatically
<histo> under: did you find the dev that is the usb?
<red> so i ended up making an alias to mount usb device
<under> histo, i'm searching
<histo> red: yeah i'm just going to have him mount it manually
<aurax> thx histo
<histo> under: there shoulden't be that many items from sudo fdisk -l
<histo> under: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l && mount
<histo> !pastebin | under
<ubottu> under: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MBaer> Could Someone Help with a GRUB issue, Please?
<ascheel> Anybody familiar with network speed issues that wouldn't mind giving me a hand?  Gigabit network, gigabit switch, 2 PCs can't transfer faster than 10 MB/sec.  Normally I can transfer at almost 50 MB/sec but not today.  Already rebooted both machines, nothing else using the bandwidth.  No significant processes running
<ascheel> also both network adapters reading in at 1000 mbps
<under> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387282/
<serverduck> VCoolio,  Thank you so much I did it. Conky works so great....but another thing. How do I enable it so everytime I start my machine conky will start too/
<histo> under: is it the 2gig disk?
<under> Yep
<under> is sdb?
<histo> under: yes why do you have all those partitions on it?
<histo> under: you have 4 partitions on the usb drive?
<under> histo, mmmh... as i know, i have only 1
<histo> under: also pastebin the output of mount
<manugg> blist
<under> histo, hey!! :D
<under> under@nc10:/media$ sudo mkdir kingston
<under> under@nc10:/media$ sudo mount /dev/sdb/ /media/kingston/
<under> works!!
<histo> under: yeah
<under> thank you
<ZykoticK9> serverduck, to start conky each time you login - System / Preferences / Startup Applications - Add conky
<histo> under: It should be automounting though I don't understand why xubuntu isn't doing that.
<under> yes...
<serverduck> ZykoticK9,  Thank you so much! :)
<under> bb
<serverduck> ZykoticK9, But what's the path to the program. Sorry I'm a new user.
<ZykoticK9> serverduck, you actually don't need to put the path - but its /usr/bin/conky
<trism> serverduck: which conky; will tell you too (for any program)
<serverduck> Well at the path I put  /usr/bin/conky
<ZykoticK9> serverduck, not sure if you are using the default theme or not, but you might want to add that to the launcher "/usr/bin/conky -c /PATH/TO/THEME"
<serverduck> I'm using gnome but with a custome theme
<serverduck> From another path
<serverduck> ZykoticK9,  Ohh ok, thanks.
<serverduck> ZykoticK9,  I'll give it a spin and see if this works.
<VCoolio> serverduck: maybe just putting it in startup apps doesn't work; then write a little script; 1st line: #!/bin/bash    2nd line: sleep 20 && conky    20 being delay in seconds, to make sure your window manager is ready for conky
<micka> HI, is there someone here who know if this kind of error is dramatical : ata1.00 : status {drdy err } ??
<VCoolio> serverduck: also conky has nothing to do with your gtk theme, the -c flag is for pointing to your config path
<Typos_King> micka    what cpu speed is your machine?
<micka> i don't really know
<micka> but i can't boot anymore
<Typos_King> ...mmmm
<olife> I'm getting a 404 from mediatomb with update, "W: Failed to fetch http://apt.mediatomb.cc/dists/karmic/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Ynnah> Lol
<micka> ata1.00 : status {drdy err }  ::: ata1.00: error: {UNC ]
<tim> hi, is there a way to mark all packages, that are dependencies of other packages as automatically installed?
<darkstar1> evening folks.. Does anyone know if there's a channel for Anjuta?
<serverduck> VCoolio,  Thanks ;)
<darkstar1> I hear it is on of the best and functional IDE for Linux
<erUSUL> micka: http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<micka> ata1.00 : status {drdy err } and ata1.00: error: {UNC}   and end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector xxxxxx
<Typos_King> micka:   right....    usuallly means bad sectors or some issues inthe filesystem
<VCoolio> tim: I think if you do "apt-get install <dependancy>" it will say "already installed but setting to automatically", so try something like this
<VCoolio> !clone | tim
<ubottu> tim: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Typos_King> micka:   just wondering how fast your cpu might be, in order to tell how old the HD is
<Stargaze> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<erUSUL> micka: looks like bad sectors in the drive
<Typos_King> micka:   you can try .... using a live-cd boot up, and run..... what's the partition ubuntu is in?    sda1?
<micka> Typos_King my hdd is just like 1 years old
<Stargaze> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Typos_King> micka:   you can try .... using a live-cd boot up, and run..... what's the partition ubuntu is in?    sda1?
<micka> ubuntu 9.10
<Typos_King> eh?
<Typos_King> partition sda9.10?
<micka> no my ubuntu ;)
<Typos_King> soooooo
<Typos_King> good, is not exactly what I inquired about :{
<micka> sorry
<micka> what is in what ?
<Typos_King> what partition is ubuntu in?
<devdz> there is some channels when i post something it returns : cannot send to channel .. why so ?
<olife> whats the command to get a channel list for irssi?
<erUSUL> olife: /list but i would not do that in freenode. use alis
<oLife> alis
<oLife> okay
<Typos_King> devdz:    yes, is usually lameness on the part of the ops, they set the channel usually on +R mode, meaning, only registered nicks can send or join the channel
<erUSUL> oLife: /msg alis list *string*
<oLife> erUSUL: string?
<micka> Typos_King need some help, i just know that i'm using ext3
<erUSUL> oLife: something to search for
<micka> but i'm sure that my ubuntu is broken
<Typos_King> devdz:    +R   is usually only registered nicks can join, I think the other is +m which is only registered can send, iirc... may not be +m but is a channel mode
<micka> so i just want to make my backup
<red> +m means only voiced people can talk
<red> and ops
<oLife> erUSUL: what should have happened?
<erUSUL> devdz: as already pointed out probably you need to register your nick
<Typos_King> davidz:  yeah.... ok... .so is another mode then.. but is usually a criterion made by the ops in the channel
<link_36p> Hey I'm trying to add a shared printer using samba under ubuntu 9.10. I used to get this error in my logs "hp[2420]: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1", someone here told me to install the latest version of hplip, which I did, the error doesn
<micka> Typos_King => is there a way to install ubuntu with only the package ?
<erUSUL> oLife: a private msg from alis should have give you a list of channels machng string
<link_36p> doesnt show up anymore, but my printer still won't show.
<Typos_King> micka:    to install ubuntu with only what package?
<erUSUL> oLife: for example ubuntu channels. /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<micka> packages for a new version of ubuntu
<micka> by example the last one
<micka> 10.10 i think
<Typos_King> micka:   the error  usually means there's something off int he hd, either bad sectors or ... some issues with the filesystem, like crosslinked files... the likelyhood is, that is bad sectors
<serverduck> If I use firewall configuration for ufw and click deny and then close it, do I need to do something else to be protected from instrusions?
<Typos_King> micka:  bad sectors aren't an OS-dependent issue, is a physical flaw in the hd
<domi007> hello
<micka> yes i think too, but the fsck seems that it can't repair it (_(
<oLife> erUSUL: so I'm new to the whole irssi. Where does the msg come through?
<arturexe_> heloo
<devdz> Typos_king  erUSUL : got wat u mean guys thanks :)
<erUSUL> oLife: a new window. to switch windows in irssi do "alt + number"
<Typos_King> micka:   and..... how do you know that?    you don't even know the partition it's in :{
<erUSUL> !register | devdz
<ubottu> devdz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<domi007> i am trying to install awn on jaunty
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<oLife> erUSUL: That is exactly what I needed. Thank you sir!
<Elrox> oLife, there are numbers along the bottom bar of the "screen" ?
<micka> Typho_king because i already try twice fsck / but i've the same problem
<Elrox> ok
<VCoolio> oLife: irssi is great, but you may want to check weechat too (which is in my humble opinion even greater)
<Typos_King> devdz:   mind you that my view is that is quite lame, and most excuses to justify it are just flaky and biased
<micka> Typos_King but my main problem is that i can't make my backup with my dde :  unable to mount 1000GB filesystem => error mounting: mount existed with exit code 2
<Typos_King> micka:   boot using the live-cd, get to the console and run ->    sudo fdisk -l;    find out what the partition is, and then do -> sudo e2fsck /dev/DEVHERE
<nyuk> I can't connect to the net with ubuntu, currently on a different machine
<Typos_King> oLife:   irssi?    why not use xchat, or pidgin, or Gaim?
<freaklyweirdo> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from 8.04 to 9.10 without uninstalling the oldest one?
<ubyserver> Hello everyone
<domi007> allright so, i am trying to install awn but i got a python error, and it is not working...there is no solution for this python bug, but to update for karmic, wich i don't want to do...any idea?
<micka> i don't have a live cd now, but tommorow i will get one
<erUSUL> !upgrade | freaklyweirdo
<ubottu> freaklyweirdo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<micka> (_(
<ubyserver> Anyone have a working ebox 1.5 with Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Desktop edition?
<micka> Typos_King   = > i don't have a live cd now, but tommorow i will get one
<MatBoy> someone using a dynalink modem on ubuntu ?
<Nuf881> Whenever I try to connect to an open (non-encrypted) wireless network I get "Authentication with ... timed out" in syslog. Ideas?
<Typos_King> micka    then try when you get it :|
<micka> Typos_King : i just want to fix that without the livecd:  unable to mount 1000GB filesystem => error mounting: mount existed with exit code 2
<micka> is that possible ?
<ownlife> Typos_king: I don't need much from an IRC client and the terminal convenience wins the cake for me.
<Typos_King> micka:  yes, with a live-cd hehe
<micka> ok i will wait an another day
<micka> thx ;)
<micka> have a good night or good day ^^^
<Typos_King> ownlife    hehe.. terminal conveniece?  what might that be? hehe
<ubyserver> Anyone install webserver module under eBox 1.3.5
<ownlife> Typos_king: also, I hate emoticons.
<Typos_King> yeah, well, that's a personal choice, we don't all make
<freaklyweirdo> thanks!
<devdz> actually im new with linux and many things are still not realy clear for me.. so which channels u can advice me i can be in to learn faster
<seanbrystone> this one
<Typos_King> devdz:   usually a book :P
<ownlife> Typos_king: xchat is okay, just more than I need. I like that while you people are telling me how to fix the stuff that I've broken it's already open :D
<devdz> Typos_king : lol i know yes this too but any advice for a specific channel or mailing list ? ?
<seanbrystone> devdz, there are free Ubuntu e-books floating around too, i can find a link if you wish
<superuser> Anyone has a clue as to why I can't use nVidia 173 driver (Karmic + Geforce FX 5200)?
<micka> Typos_King when i go to google to understand what is my problem it seems that my hdd is almost died .... it hasn't yet one years old !!!!!!!!
<micka> -_-
<GeekSquid> devdz: www.ubuntupocketguide.com is a good start
<seanbrystone> free ubuntu ebook http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Cyber_Akuma> I hate trying to decide if I should use the 32 or 64bit version of an os >.<
 * seanbrystone high-fives GeekSquid 
 * GeekSquid is quick draw mcgraw
<canyoucatchme> HI all, I am  new here. I am just wondering, whenever I try to join the #ubuntu via freenode IRC, it keeps taking me to #ubuntu-proxy-users. Why?
<Typos_King> devdz:     any channel..... for ... not sure what you need... a tutoring channel?    I don't think is going to provide a hell lot any book will on the subject, we can here, cover other stuff, not sure this channel is for tutoriing on basics
<superuser> seanbrystone: It's simple: either you want speed: choose x64 or you want stability and packages: choose 32 bits
<seanbrystone> anyone have issue of windows or any other OS in VBox get really slow if you copied the .vdi to some other HDD/folder?
<seanbrystone> superuser, hah?
<KindOne> canyoucatchme: its because your most likly behind a proxy
<canyoucatchme> oh, I see, Thank you KindOne!
<Typos_King> canyoucatchme:    it will dump you on the 'proxy' channel, for a few seconds only, wait and it'll flag you to retry
<MatBoy> I wonder if faxing is possible with the free driver of linuxant
<canyoucatchme> coolz everyone!
<superuser> seanbrystone: x64 is newer, hence it's a less tested architecture, hence more bug prone
<seanbrystone> um i never asked bout 64 bit
<seanbrystone> it was someone else
<roszak> Anyone out there with some graphics card expertise?  I have been trying all day to get my dell monitor to hook up to the vga slot on my hp dv7 running karmic with the ATI proprietary drivers.  The catalyst control center recognizes the monitor when I plug it in, but nothing I do makes it flash an image on the screen.  Any ideas?
<mtx_init> amd64 is a simple extension of x86.  The instruction sets make be newer, but the architecture fundamentals have been around for 20 years.
<j-a-k-e> I am a windows 7 user looking to dual boot ubuntu, can anyone tell me what sort of support there is for asus sonar dx sound cards?
<GeekSquid> roszak: are you running ccc as gksudo? might help
<superuser> seanbrystone: Hum, you're right. Guess my eyes betrayed me :p
<roszak> GeekSquid: i am running it as gksudo.
<Elrox> devdz, you might find a less busy channel that you can ask about more basic issues
<j-a-k-e> *correct model name is asus xonar dx
<superuser> roszak: Try using xrandr
<melodie_> gd
<melodie_> gn
<superuser> mtx_init: Sure, but there's less people testing these extensions
<Nitsuga> j-a-k-e, the support is poor, and it doesn't work right in 64 bit versions.
<devdz> Typos_king : thanks :) surely im starting with books just wanted to be in a mailing list of a good channel to learn from questions and problems of others :)
<canyoucatchme> Hi Elrox, I am just wondering what are some of the simpler channels you can suggest
<michael__> As soon as I enable Extra desktop effects, the effects begin working, then when I choose to keep the settings the effects stop working. Why is this?
<j-a-k-e> Nitsuga: hmm there isn
<Nitsuga> j-a-k-e, maybe you can have some problems setting up a 5.1 sound system
<roszak> superuser: how do I do that.  I ran xrandr earlier and it gave me output for my devices and nothing more.
<Typos_King> devdz:    there are 'podcasts' or rss feeds you can sig up to, usually any RSS/feeds Agrregator you install, will come with a few ubuntu ones in it, but you can sign up for more, just google
<j-a-k-e> Nitsuga: I have a 2.1 channel sound system with a seperate sub, so need to be able to access flexibass/bassredirection options
<superuser> roszak: check the manpage, I don't remember very well
<Elrox> canyoucatchme, i didnt say "simpler", just less busy where the mems have more opportunity to get into greater detail
<superuser> roszak: Though, check if the output tells you about multiple screens
<Nitsuga> j-a-k-e, in 32 bits works perfectly, but (nobody knows why in google) some 64-bit systems fail to output sound
<roszak> superuser: it does give me something about two creens - i suppose internal and external.  Does this output make more sense to you? http://pastebin.com/hD1uX1Ks
<Hellhound666> seems this file recovery software just recovers avi files in sections huh
<Hellhound666> foremost
<nkasahara> hey i'm trying to set up a samba share so windows and mac comptuers can send files to my buntu box
<nkasahara> i've got samba installed
<punkrockguy3> Hello.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.10.  I'd like to output from my stereo INTO my PC and have my PC output the sound.  I've had no luck so far, can someone point me in the right direction?
<nkasahara> and nautilus-share
<nkasahara> but i can't get it to access from another comp! help!
<superuser> roszak: From what I understand, your Dell monitor is CRT1
<nkasahara> punkrockguy3, your ability to do that may at least in part depend on the sound card you have installed. do you know if your soundcard supports line-in audio devices (and not JUST microphones)
<roszak> superuser: i think that's right.
<superuser> roszak: Try using the monitor setup utility in the administration menu
<nkasahara> can someone help me get a samba share working?
<punkrockguy3> nkasahara, yeah absolutely.  SB audigy 2; drivers are loaded and working totally fine.  I know something needs to be set up with pulseaudio but I have no idea
<superuser> nkasahara: Why not check Samba's website? THey have a pretty good wiki
<nkasahara> punkrockguy3, aight man that's about the extent of my knowledge. as far as i got into that was transferring voice recordings from my lecture recorder with Sound Recorder
<link_36p> I can't get samba to add a network shared printer thats on an XP box. I was getting the error "hp[2420]: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1", in my logs, but after installing hplip 3.10 it doesnt show up anymore, but still no printer. :(
<punkrockguy3> nkasahara, alright thanks for your repsonse
<superuser> roszak: I don't know the name of the ubuntu-desktop program, but it would be the equivalent of kcontrol (kubuntu-desktop) I believe
<nkasahara> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<raj> GUYS i HAVE finally completed my AUDIO FIX post on the forums. if any of you are having problems with the sound. follow the steps in this link: you can thank me later :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8789064   3 STEPS are provided try them and see if any works for you:)
<Elrox> canyoucatchme, for instance, my channel has an ftp site for regular mems, with documents and ISOs and other guides, has a website that has tutorials and guides and mems are encouraged to document their progress there, and channel-bots  ;-)
<j-a-k-e> Nitsuga: I have got a 64 bit system tho I wouldn't be loosing too much if I ran a 32 bit os. You don't happen to know if the linux community's definition of perfectly includes being able to use the FlexBass feature so that I can redirect the deeper bass from the front channels to my sub?
<Nuf881> How can I get more verbose information when connecting to a wireless network than what syslog gives?
<oLife> I'm having trouble installing mediatomb from spm or the repo. Already added the .deb but I'm getting a 404
<ubyserver> If I don't see ebox-webserver module in this list http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/web/ then it is unsupported?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is support for the Radeon x1200 ever going to come back or is it impossible? It ahsent worked since 9.04
<canyoucatchme> Hi Elrox, Thank you very much for your help! What is the name of your Channel?
<Nitsuga> j-a-k-e, that kind of features are normally software-driven,  and in linux is controled by alsa. You'll have to look for how to do that with alsa
<pmow> Does anyone have a user chroot jail set up?  I'm having a permissions issue with the directories just user the top.
<pmow> *under the top
<raj> GUYS i HAVE finally completed my AUDIO FIX post on the forums. if any of you are having problems with the sound. follow the steps in this link: you can thank me later :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8789064   3 STEPS are provided try them and see if any works for you:)
<sYskk> one of my usb device isnt recognized although it should ... says it doesnt need drivers on ubuntu.. how can I troubleshoot the problem ?
<darkstar1> I need some help pls ppl. I just used extract_chmLib to extract some file via the terminal and I'm trying to find out where it extracted evrything to
<sYskk> I get the following error: "avrdude: error: could not find USB device "USBasp" with vid=0x16c0 pid=0x5dc"
<darkstar1> despite the fact that I specified the output directory, there's nothing in the output directory
<darkstar1> can anyone help?
<Quickard> k, using grub to load dual os's, windows vista and ubuntu. I would like to be able to highlight windows vista as default os to load, anyway to do that?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj, you're unessarily compililing apps like alsa that are located in the repos ...i don't thiny will tahn you for that
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj , many won't thank you for that
<raj> bluesKaj-Laptop this is for the 1.0.22.1 its not in the repos. its the lastest from alsa.. ubuntu 9.10 only has 1.0.20
<pmow> Quickard, doesn't grub conf have a default line?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> oh, right a new alsa , as if ppl need a new one
<raj> BluesKaj-Laptop: look at what drivers we are compiling... they are not in the repos.. they are tehg latest from alsa itself
<Quickard> new at this, I went to edit it and it looks like chinese to me.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<IdleOne> sYskk: according to http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=562041 you have to be root ( sudo ) to use it. I didn't read all the posts, you may want to take a look
<raj> BhlueKaj-Laptop you have no idea what ur talking about .. i helped at least 20 peopel with sound issues on ubuntu and mint soo.. please dont say anything.. new alsa supports MORE HDA cards
<Anacranom> raj, how much is alsa and how much is pulse? i' really like to know/??
<pmow> Quickard, I'm new at it the first time too - there's documentation on it though.  In this case it's a "default" line in menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raj> Anacranom:  the new alsa drivers actuially work better with pulse i have all my machines updated
<canyoucatchme> I am oof people. Thank you all. I am kind of new here, and reading all your postings has given me some idea of the community. See ya all!!!
<Anacranom> raj, thats what i was afraid of,,, alsa is good, but pulse .....
<raj> Anacranom: i know pulse sucks but it seems to work alot better with the latest alsa drivers
#ubuntu 2010-03-03
<raj> BluesKAj-Laptop: BhlueKaj-Laptop you have no idea what ur talking about .. i helped at least 20 peopel with sound issues on ubuntu and mint soo.. please dont say anything.. new alsa supports MORE HDA cards
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj, why run pulse at all , it's just another layer of processing-sound server .Only those with elaborate sound systems may benefit from pulseaudio
<Nuf881> Where should I put a package file so apt-get will use it instead of downloading?
<Quickard> dont have a menu.lst in /boot/grub
<raj> BluesKaj-Laptop: without pulse video editing is almost impossible .. and audacity wont be easy to manager. pulse plays a BIG role in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Quickard
<ubottu> Quickard: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<scribawf> How do I find version of Grub installed?
<VCoolio> Nuf881: somewhere in /var/cache/apt but why not just 'dpkg -i /path/to/deb' ?
<Jordan_U> scribawf, grub-install --version or "apt-cache policy grub grub-pc"
<scribawf> Jordan_U:  Tnx much
<mylisto2> So I just installed virtual box and I want to get xp in a virtual box on my system...Where can I actually add xp?
<VCoolio> scribawf: in this case apt-cache policy isn't reliable; "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<govatent> hey, can anyone give me a hand with citrix client? i am running 9.10 64. I got the client working and can run the apps on my school's site but i can't map my home folder in the citrix apps
<Younder> is there a PAM module for iris scan \authentication?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj ...ok so you're speaking about the media types who are using ubuntu , not the guy who just wants his soundcard to work properly without crappy or no sound at all
<Jordan_U> VCoolio, Not reliable in what way?
<red> anyone tested Adobe CS4 programs under a virtual machine in karmic?
<VCoolio> Jordan_U: I use grub but I don't have grub or grub2 package installed, but grub-common and grub-pc
<red> Do they work ok?
<red> Mainly want photoshop without having to dualboot.
<pmow> red, why wouldn't it work?
<red> i dunno, i never tested VMs so thought id ask :)
<Jordan_U> VCoolio, That's why I told him to run "apt-cache policy grub grub-pc"
<red> under wine it didnt really work
<red> using layers crashed it
<pmow> red, it will work because it's a virtual machine and not wine
<red> ye
<raj> BluesKaj-Laptop: who doesnt edit or play music on tehir laptop?? who doesnt manager more than 1 source of audio.. flash + media player?
<red> goodie
<red> just thought id ask if someone had tested :)
<m_fulder>  I try to create share to one folder in /var/ and get this error message: http://pastebin.com/YhMwaY5e
<m_fulder>  why
<goviel> mylisto2: run virtuabox, click new, name it, set the settings, then start the v machine, and then bootfrom the cd or w/e media u are going to install xp
<pmow> I'm sure someone has on google
<VCoolio> Jordan_U: anyway apt-cache policy answers "what version of this is available", "dpkg -l" answers "what do I have"; but you're right you covered it
<scribawf> VCoolio;  used the "apt-cache policy" and came up with result - GRUB 1.97~beta4
<NewWorld> raj:  ALSA can play audio from multiple applications
<red> pmow: sorry for using irc for a quickie :)
<Jordan_U> VCoolio, It also tells you what version is installed.
<pmow> if that's what you call a quickie, I don't want to be your gf/bf
<pmow> ;)
<red> :D
<Cerbero> hi, new ATI HD 5850, i'm in safe mode, how can i configure it?
<red> bad perv, away!
<raj> NewWorld: yes it can but it cant play well in audacity / openshot / and sometimes VLC will give u problems i did try taking it off and it was alot more painfull
<pmow> I'm a pervert with permissions issues.  Sigh.
<red> only read permissions?
<red> :D
<red> im guessing you would like to be su
<pmow> my minions/users own folders that they cannot delete
<mylisto2> goviel: should I use an iso of the xp I want to run?
<pmow> they're restricted to their /home/user dir, but cannot delete /home/user/folder
<pmow> and I have to use SFTP, and I can't let them see each other
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj, i don't know of many ppl who actually edit video let alone audio :)
<pmow> otherwise I'd just run FTP or set the perms correctly in the first place.  But SFTP jail breaks it all =/
<ujjain> How can I see history of software I installed via Software Center in Ubuntu?
<red> pmow: i wondered about that earlier
<pmow> =)
<red> most linux machines i have rights to sftp to let me just go and browse everbodys hoem folders
<raj> BluesKaj-Laptop: a computer is more than just webbrowsing chatting and office documents.. its multimedia TOO :S
<red> and i find that kinda odd default
<pmow> yes, indeedy.
<pepper_haze> Does anyone here know how to install geforce 240 GT on a linux computer?
<red> would be nice if sftp respected .htaccess or something similar
<ZykoticK9> ujjain, /var/log/apt/history.log should show you
<BluesKaj-Laptop> raj,, agreed , but even linux users don't do a lot of media editing
<Hellhound666> I got a question why is it that my files don't show up when I display hidden files?
<Hellhound666> but when I go to the command line in the same directory they are there
<red> so i could set my own folders safe without being a root user on certain machines :l
<Hellhound666> permissions or something?
<ujjain> ZykoticK9: Appreciate it.
<pmow> Hellhound666, are you using the same user in CLI?
<pmow> red, yes it's quite frustrating, in addition to all my other ... frustrations
<Hellhound666> wtf nm I see them
<red> :D
<Hellhound666> yes I am I dunno what I did
<Hellhound666> pff weird
<pmow> Hellhound666, I'm going to put up half a point for me, since I didn't do anything
<aaron909> hi
<Hellhound666> alright works for me
<pepper_haze> Does anyone here know how to turn off x server in unbuntu
<NateW> im trying to use a program called bibble (uses qt) and for some reason the text is corrupt and looks like random characters. using the application in other user accounts works fine and the corrupt language is in my account only.. what could be causing this?
<goviel> mythicalbox: yes that would be a great choice, i had to make a new machine to make sure it would work
<ubyserver> Does anyone recommend something other than virtualbox 3.0.8 for my ubuntu karmic?
<ZykoticK9> pepper_haze, do you want to disable GDM from starting each time, or do you just want to turn X off for a moment?
<pepper_haze> I want to turn off x server to install a video card
<ZykoticK9> pepper_haze, "sudo service gdm stop" that will log you off what you are doing btw
<JoeSomebody> anybody know about setting up remotes to control vlc, or do it a wireless kb/mouse
<JoeSomebody> f
<JoeSomebody> ?
<pmow> pepper_haze, don't you have to turn off xserver when you turn off the machine?
<JoeSomebody> where'd that f come from?
<`mOOse`> I put it there
<`mOOse`> sry
<JoeSomebody> :)
<pmow> JoeSomebody, maybe the wireless started working?
<ubyserver> Does anyone recommend a software other than virtualbox?
<JoeSomebody> i just received a used free kb/mouse
<pmow> ubyserver, GParted works great.
<JoeSomebody> never tried it yet
<NateW> where would settings for qt be held?
<JoeSomebody> probably a windows only thing driver-wise ?
<goviel> ubyserver: vmserver is free from vmware
<ZykoticK9> ubyserver, VBox 3.1.4 is available from Sun/Oracle
<ubyserver> Thanx fellas
<mylisto2> goviel: so I got virtualbox installed...and I setup the primary harddrive...
<mylisto2> how do I get xp to the "harddrive" that virtualbox created?
<mylisto2> 10,237 megs is 10 gigs right?
<JoeSomebody> once i plug it in, would there be a way to detect it / list it, to find the right driver?
<adalal> mylisto2: approx
<ZykoticK9> mylisto2, install XP onto/into the VBox created VM
<pmow> 9.997GB?
<mylisto2> zykotick9: how exactly do I do that?
<MilitantPotato> JoeSomebody: try dmesg in terminal after you plug it in
<adalal> mylisto2: technically speaking 10240 MB = 10 GB
<oLife> I mounted what I think is a upnp server under places, how can I look for it from another computer?
<JoeSomebody> i found some stuff for setting up ati remote wonder, but i also have wireless kb/mouse
<ZykoticK9> mylisto2, in the VM's setting select the Windows CD/ISO as the boot device, and boot - installs like normal
<mylisto2> I open vbox...created a 10gig virtual ide hd...
<goviel> mylisto2: if you start the machine , you can either select devices from the menu at the top and select images, or if its your 1st time running it will guide you into selecting the bootable source to install the OS
<Quickard> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst - there's nothing in the file.
<JoeSomebody> ati remote wonder drivers and that are over my head
<pmow> [begin base10 base2 debate]
<JoeSomebody> MilitantPotato ok i will
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > Quickard
<ubottu> Quickard, please see my private message
<vegarn> I attempted a "do-release-upgrade" on a Jaunty system to upgrade to Karmic
<vegarn> somewhere along the line, the ssh connection i used failed
<ZykoticK9> Quickard, if you are using Karmic then menu.lst isn't there by default I believe, see the link for more details
<vegarn> I managed to ssh back in again, is there someway I can resume where it left off?
<mylisto2> does virtualbox automatically install to the "virtual harddrive" you have assigned to the machine?
<MilitantPotato> vegarn: it should automatically
<pmow> Have fun guys, I'm going to see if I can go at it alone
<MilitantPotato> vegarn: all the packages should be stored still, at least
<goviel> mylisto2: after your named, told it how much ram and disk space, you will click finish , then on virtual box there will be a list with the name of the machine you crated, select it and clik start at the top
<vegarn> what do you mean automatically?
<sabayonuser> does anyone know the terminal command to display info about your distro
<sabayonuser> eg name version etc
<MilitantPotato> vegarn: run the update command again and it will continue downloading packages
<rww> sabayonuser: lsb_release -a
<mylisto2> ok goviel: I was just worried about messing up something by installing xp - wasn't aware if vbox automatically installed it to the "assigned" "fake" hd
<sabayonuser> rww: thanks
<vegarn> Militant: it tells me there is no new release, attempting apt-get update tells me there's a lock
<IdleOne> vegarn: you can only run one instance of apt at a time so close out synaptic
<goviel> mylisto2: no problem, if you gave it a 20 gb HDD it will detect it and will not write anything out of that virtual drive
<Losha> vegarn: the lock is probably leftover from when the ssh failed. Does it give the full path to the lock?
<mylisto2> ok cool
<MilitantPotato> vegarn: i'm not sure how you force apt to release it's lock, I've always rebooted
<mylisto2> how big should the hd be for xp corp goviel:?
<vegarn> Losha: yes, /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Losha> vegarn: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock then...
<m0ar> I want to get rid of the "loginscreen" and boot straight into a terminal login. When a user logs in, it logs into an X-session as usual, straight into gnome. How to?
<vegarn> it seems the ssh session is still alive, and the bash process runs.. can't i somehow reenter into the old session?
<goviel> mylisto2: 3.5+ gb for the OS then w/e else you are planning on installing. I have mine setup for 30 since I have buch of ther applications installed, up to you and your hard drive on your computer
<mylisto2> ok cool
<mylisto2> I picked 10gigs for now
<pc_> karmic, cannot get python-visual to work. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6L99MAYQ
<MilitantPotato> vegarn: do you mean resume downloading packages without starting over?
<mylisto2> what are the limitations of running windows os's in virtual box?  Are somethings not working yet?
<vegarn> no, I mean take over the zombie bash shell session
<Losha> vegarn: no, you can't pick up old ssh sessions. And it would be a huge security hole if you could. Best to kill it so it doesn't interfere with your new session. BTW: upgrading over a network connection is not recommended, for exactly this reason. When you upgrade the networking code, your connection can die...
<BichoGRILO> oi pessoal, boa noite
<BichoGRILO> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/notes/gdm
<Losha> !pt | BichoGRILO
<ubottu> BichoGRILO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BichoGRILO> tentei de tudo aqui, não encontrei referencia nenhuma
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: WIll read, thanks
<goviel> mylisto2: all depends on your cpu and ram, if you have a average computer it will not matter you can run anything in it and vbox will detect all of your hardware, usb devices (flash drives) need some tweeking
<mylisto2> nice
<mylisto2> seems like a better option that dual booting, is it?
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: Nice!  Tho, how can i make sure i get into gnome when i log in?
<chooch> hello. i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on to my hardware RAID0 array. it has it's own partition for root and 1 for swap. but i get no boot loader when i boot. it goes right into windows 7
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<BHoward> mylisto2: i love VBox, I run Ubuntu as the host, Backtrack 4 for school, and Windows XP with no issues
<mylisto2> backtrack?
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, i though you wanted to NOT get into Gnome?  if you disable GDM you can start X by running "startx"
<ActionParsnip> mylisto2: its another distro based on ubuntu which isnt supported here
<BHoward> mylisto2: its a security distro
<ojm> hi, I've got 2 machines. My desktop weatherthing says it's -10C and laptop says it's -5C... Which should I trust? :D
<goviel> its is, I use remote software to help customers and only works in windows, so Instead of booting the computer, I open vbox and boot the virtual OS and run the software without having to ever boot into windows from linux
<egi-cyber> 12
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: When I boot i want to get to a console login. When I login as my user, I want to get into gnome. Get me? :)
<Losha> mylisto2: for casual use it's very good. But there are some things you can't do from an emulator, i.e. access special hardware. It's also a tad slower. But there's nothing like it if you want to run multiple different distros
<vegarn> I removed the lock file, and apt-get helpfully notifies that "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should be run... this resumed the update process
<MilitantPotato> the one set to your location ojm
<ojm> MilitantPotato, both are set to Rovaniemi
<mylisto2> Losha: what kind of special hardware are you talking about?
<ojm> That's why I bothered to join here, does it pick it's weather stations randomly or something?
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, ya startx is what you want - if Gnome doesn't start by default you may need to create/edit a .xinitrc file in your home dir
<Losha> mylisto2: well, anything that's a pci card, for example...
<philipp__> hi
<mylisto2> Losha: is it possible they will support that in the future?
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: I create the file ".xinitrc" in ~, and remove GDM? Simple as that?
<Oddbio> I'm having some trouble connecting to a samba share from the command line. I type   smbclient -L 192.168.1.102   and then I enter the password which appears to work because it displays info about the shares, but I don't get the smb:> prompt that I should be getting. I have set the smbpasswd.  Any ideas?
<chooch> I am not getting GRUB at startup. It is booting straight into Windows 7. I have the root partition and the swap partition. But no boot menu at boot up
<Losha> mylisto2: probably not. There's a lot of hardware out there. How to choose what to support?
<ActionParsnip> Oddbio: try mounting the share using fstab, you can then access it like any folder
<oLife> Would anyone be willing to help me setup a upnp? I can't find a decent guide anywhere.
<navysaylur> need help on setting up the effect on 9.10? 3-d and jelly windows not sure the tech name for it
<mylisto2> true
<bitsmart> hi folks, does anyone know where/when the host drive is mounted under /host? I want to add the noatime option to that mount command
<Losha> mylisto2: is there some hardware you have that you need to support?
<ActionParsnip> chooch: if you hold shift at boot, do you get the menu as you expect?
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, just stop GDM from starting and see if everything is already working the way you want -- IF not, then you might need to read/research about the .xinitrc file -- i think you'd just need "exec gnome-session" in the file, but it's been a long time since i used one - so be sure to verify on the net first
<mylisto2> nah not really...
<chooch> never tried that
<ActionParsnip> bitsmart: maybe in /etc/fstab
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<chooch> I'll try that. TY
<Losha> mylisto2: don't worry about it then...
<mylisto2> I mainly want to use xp for certain software (flash creation, basic video production (maybe), and some other things
<bitsmart> ActionParsnip, nope, tried that. the root fs is mounted there (/) but not /host
<MJBoa> hey dudes, can anyone clear up the output of ps for me?
<mylisto2> so it should be find for me
<bitsmart> navysaylur, I think you mean compiz
<budah> sup
<ActionParsnip> bitsmart: thats all i can imagine, i dont use wubi
<ariasbeep> hello
<navysaylur> ok, i'm new to this how do i do that
<navysaylur> 3-D desktop that is
<ariasbeep> I need some help I want to install icetea plugin to chromium
<ariasbeep> any idea
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: symlink the plugin file in the firefox plugin folder to the chromium one
<ZykoticK9> ariasbeep, i don't think it's currently possible to use icedtea or sun's java with chromium/chrome
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: i use 64 java from www.java.com in chromium, works a treat
<ariasbeep> I got that idea ActionParsnip
<ariasbeep> but how
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, really - wow, gotta look into that then!
<michael__> After enabling advanced desktop effects, whenever I log out or reboot the setting reverts back to 'none'. I also lose my Compiz settings. Can anybody help?
<MasterofPuppets> Hello guys. I've got a laptop here that my friend gave to me to fix. It had some minor HDD and mobo troubles but I've fixed them. However it won't boot to Windows. I've got it on live cd. Any way to fix the registry from here?
<Trek> michael__ your system might not be able to handle desktop effects, check the graphics card's compatibility
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip how I install
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I got java in firefox
<jorge_> i need help cant get the screen resolution to go higher than 800x600 im using 50 inch tv as monitor
<michael__> Trek, I have a capable graphics card.
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip where is the folder of icetea
<Trek> michael__ do you have the correct drivers installed?  what type of card?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: grab the 64bit file (not rpm) and stick it in /opt, run it with sudo then simply symlink /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_XX/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ZykoticK9> ariasbeep, ^^^
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: look in the firefox plugins folder, you will see a link, you can run file against it to find where it links to
<michael__> Trek, I don't know. I have been playing around with drivers for hours trying to get Compiz to work. Now everything is a mess and I need help. It's an ATI Radeon 4670 HD.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Trek> !ati | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i hardly use the repos for plugins,they never work for me
<michael__> Trek, already been there and done that.
<Trek> michael__ you checked System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: if you use 64bit java and 64bit flash you dont need nspluginwrapper too
<chooch> I am not getting a boot menu at start up. I have Windows 7 and it's little boot partition. I made my root partition and a swap partition. I see them all in Windows Disk Management. I tried holding shift at boot, but no boot menu. It boots straight into Windows. Help?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i do run 64bit OS, never bothered with 64bit browser plugins before this minute :)
<michael__> Trek, I have indeed. I have also installed drivers from the ATI website. I don't know which the system is using, the default Ubuntu drivers or the ones I downloaded. System > Admin > Hard Drivers says that FGLRX is activated but not currently in use.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: make sure you remove the sun java packages, you will need to keep some as openoffice.org relies on it
<Trek> michael__ activate the drivers in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers then
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: 64bit flash is in alpha but it works well
<michael__> Trek, there is only an option to remove. No activate.
<Trek> michael__ then your system might be a little messed
<Trek> michael__ not sure how to fix your system then
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, and what if i don't have any sun-java packages (as I am using the version that cannot be mentioned in this channel?)  should openjre be removed?
<debrisplease> hey everyone. I'm having some difficulty with my wireless connections. I just installed karmic, and I can see the wireles connections through WiFi radar. It says I can connect, but I never get internet access...
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I cant find java folder
<michael__> How can I find out what driver my system is using to drive my graphics card?
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip it doesnt exist /opt/java
<dr3mro> please does any  one know how to hide .srt files without adding . to their names ??????????????????
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i think its needed by openoffce,  you should be ok
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: thats if you are using the manual install, not sure where the package installs itself
<morphix> upon bootup, once ive logged in via GDM and load gnome session, my ram usage is at 500-600mb
<histo> anyone using empathy?
<morphix> what would be the easiest way to pin point the process or processes causing the high usage?
<histo> I've added my accounts upby the clock but now how do I see who's online?
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<BichoGRILO> anyone can help me?
<Trek> !hi | BichoGRILO
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: try: sudo find / -name "*.so" | grep java
<ubottu> BichoGRILO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Trek> !ask | BichoGRILO
<ubottu> BichoGRILO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> The icon is showing green but I don't have any options to see anyone.
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: should give an indication
<BichoGRILO> i'm brazillian,
<ActionParsnip> !br | BichoGRILO
<ubottu> BichoGRILO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BichoGRILO> when i will connect on my hotmail account on my firefox
<IdleOne> BichoGRILO: ask a question :)
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip ok I did run it
<BichoGRILO> and my msn client
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: itll take a while
<BichoGRILO> thats not connect
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip ok I seeing
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, java working in Chromium -- AMAZING.  thanks again really appreciate it (was told in +1 a while ago that this was impossible, so you've main the impossible possible)
<BichoGRILO> aMSN Error "Server connection error"
<BichoGRILO> and on firefox
<BichoGRILO> when i signin my hotmail account
<bob75> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu 8.10 to not ask for password when waking from suspend mode?
<neezer> Is there a problem if I change my swappiness to 0? I have 4GB of RAM
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip what is the file I need
<BichoGRILO> does not connect
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: no worries duder, easy when you know how. To update java just delete the folder and link and reform
<debrisplease> what's the best way to fix my wireless connections in 9.10?
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip ?
<BichoGRILO> time expires
<BichoGRILO> but not connect
<BichoGRILO> :S
<BichoGRILO> :(
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: no sure but there will be one in a firefox folder, that should be the one
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip ok
<IdleOne> BichoGRILO: try using Pidgin or Empathy clients for msn
<BichoGRILO> i've tried
<BichoGRILO> same error
<researcher1> anybody has something to say about UBUNTU 10.04? I am installing it .Just wanna ur valuable comments. PLEASE
<BichoGRILO> i try the google chrome
<BichoGRILO> to connect my hotmail
<BichoGRILO> nothing
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product          then use that in websearches
<michael__> I have to enable advanced desktop effect each time that I log in, why is this?
<IdleOne> BichoGRILO: please don't use the ENTER key to much it adds scroll to the channel and is difficult to follow what you are saying
<BichoGRILO> ok sorry
<gonzolively> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and i'm not too used to this very windows like appearance and operating, could someone please let me know how to mount an external drive?
<bob75> is there a way to make ubuntu 8.10 stop asking for password when waking from suspend?
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip this?
<ActionParsnip> BichoGRILO: try adding this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<jefinc> I'm trying to scan a laptop over the network using ClamAV, is this possible or am I wasting my time?
<ubyserver> Hey everyone.
<RxDx> is there anyway to edit my grub entires? i mean.. i have some kernel-generics in my list that i want remove
<michael__> join #compiz
<ubyserver> Can someone please help me in installed ebox from a .isa which i downloaded.
<ubyserver> I'm not too sure what to do after I mount and can see the files inside
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: I know what kind of card I have, but it still doesn't help. I've followed all of the tutorials I could find, but I still can't access the internet wirelessly. WiFi Radar recognizes some signals, connects, but no internet access. Network Manager doesn't work at all...
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: ok run: file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: the card is moot, its the CHIP you need to know
<ubyserver> I opened it with Archive Mounter
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: ok can you ping www.bbc.co.uk successfully
<gonzolively>  could someone please let me know how to mount a USB external  drive?
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: can you ping 216.239.59.99
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip symbolic /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: perfect ok try: cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<BichoGRILO> guys i will restart my notebook, see u later
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to ping, but I can get to both sites. (I am, however, running a wired connection right now)
<devdz> can't I find the book ubuntu kung fu for free anywhere plz ?
<IdleOne> ubyserver: why not use the ebox package in the repos?
<Noeve> Hi. I want to stop knetworkmanager running on startup. It's not under Autostart or under Services. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: then connect via the wifi, disconnect wired.  the ping command is the same in windows as it is in any OS
<ubyserver> IdleOne, it is not the latest version of ebox and it does not come with ebox-webserver module
<ubyserver> IdleOne, and when I add the repository from their site, it is erroneous
<Adman65|mbp> Hey, I've just intalled openssh-server. When I try to connect i get premission denied (public key). What can I do ?
<firestrider> hey guys if I installed ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 on my machine, could I update it to the final release without a complete reinstall?
<michael__> ActionParsnip, any idea why I need to enable advanced desktop effects each time that I log in? Compiz also loses my configuration settings each time that I log out or reboot.
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I need icetea
<IdleOne> ubyserver: I see, sorry I can't help more but I would suspect there is a howto on the site?
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip it doesnt work
<ubyserver> IdleOne, that was where I've been
<ActionParsnip> michael__: install video drivers correctly is all I can suggest
<genii> firestrider: Correct, yes. Further 10.04 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1 please
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I need  icetea plugin
<Wamphyri> i'm having issues trying to install ubuntu onto a compaq
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: you will be doing stuff like that dude
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip not java
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: i know you need it, you said earlier
<gonzolively>  could someone please let me know how to mount an external drive?
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: several times in fact
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I run chromium
<ActionParsnip> !mount | gonzolively
<ubottu> gonzolively: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip bit I can see the page chessgames.com games
<gonzolively> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bitfox> hi guys
<Wamphyri> i keep getting a kernel panic, i'm already did a mem test, came back clean and swapped the ram out anyways to make sure
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I need to see the games
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: I know, i gave the command earlier to make the symlink in te chromium plugins folder which turned out to be wrog
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: why are you telling me this?
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: I already know
<zeca> guys
<IdleOne> zeca
<Typos_King> Wamphyri:   how about an 'fsck' or an 'e2fsck'?
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20087
<zeca> when i will make a ping to "www.hotmail.com" not receive
<Wamphyri> Typos_King gotta be able to get it installed/ command prompt
<unop> zeca, www.hotmail.com does not reply to pings
<Wamphyri> Typos_King this is just on a live boot, without even trying to install it
<BichoGRILO> idleone: hi
<Typos_King> Wamphyri:   that means... something is up with the cd then :{
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: I can't connect wirelessly to ping...
<BichoGRILO> all my msn clients not connect :S
<arcwire> I absolutely do not understand what is going on with my sound card...
<Wamphyri> well i have tried bsd, opensuse, debian, ubuntu, ect..
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: WiFi Radar just looks for an IP address forever...
<l000> good morning.why karmic firefox is sooooooooooooo slow and lagggggg?done update the box.still slow....firefox sometimes freezes and i need to wait for 3 minutes in order to browse....spec is intel dual core 1gbram 160gb hd
<Wamphyri> your telling me all those are bad even tho i can use them on different machines?
<Typos_King> Wamphyri   they all give the same error upon booting?
<arcwire> alsaconf see the card
<Wamphyri> Typos_King looks like it
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: with either command?
<mylisto2> so I got p installed with vbox - now I want to install adobe flash on there (the creator, not the software to view videos)...
<Typos_King> Wamphyri   then...  sounds like is your cd drive :{
<mylisto2> How can I add stuff to the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: no if you set a manual ip does it ping ok?
<Wamphyri> Typos_King ok lemmi switch that out then
<arcwire> Are the HDA intel sound cards just junk...or are they always difficult
<budah> whats the terminal command to show wifi adapters?
<ActionParsnip> arcwire: works fine here, depends on the chip
<Typos_King> budah:     iwlist
<ActionParsnip> budah: sudo lshw -C network
<Typos_King> ehh... ark
<budah> thx alot been a few years since i messed :p
<GPenguin> hello
<GPenguin> what do i need to configure so apache displays UTF-8 encoded TXT files?
<BichoGRILO> :(
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: I don't really know how to set a manual IP, unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: can you see accesspoints in the output of; sudo iwlist scan    ?
<Typos_King> budah:     usually an 'iwconfig' will  show the wireless ones
<debrisplease> actionparsnip: yes
<budah> yeh thats Typos_King , thats what im looking for :D
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: I see a bunch of them, including the one I want to connect to.
<ubyserver> What do i type if i need to search for a file
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: thats good, if you look at the ip of other devices which have an ip. most home grade routers use 192.168.0.x with the gateway being 192.168.0.1 and netmask 255.255.255.0
<flodine> has anyone had problem with freezing with ubuntu 9.10?
<ubyserver> disregard.
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: what should I put in DNS?
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<mylisto2> anyone/?
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: and for the domain?
<BichoGRILO> when i put dns adress, i can separate with comma?
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: nothing in there, should be fine. weird how you dont know your LAN network addressing
<bitfox> I have a little defect in karmic... indeed it is already known...
<GeekSquid> mylisto2: Not sure what you are trying to do ... Details please... other wise .. Adobe Creation is done through Adobe CS3 Or CS4 .. which is not supported here, nor is it supported in any linux package that I know of
<mylisto2> geeksquid: I just installed virtualbox so I can run win xp...
<budah> anyone using irssi?
<mylisto2> I'm trying to figure out how I can access the c:\ drive of the virtual machine threw linux..or even creating a shared folder to the xp desktop
<budah> whats the best irc client nowdays
<budah> mylisto2
<Typos_King> budah:    ahh, xchat of course :P
<budah> that can be done i think with vmfusion..
<BichoGRILO> guys i've tried ppa for amsn
<mylisto2> budah: I like xchat
<flodine> karmic is garbage it keeps locking up on me ubuntu has never acted like this.
<GeekSquid> !best | budah
<ubottu> budah: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BichoGRILO> nothing happens
<mylisto2> thats what I'm on now
<budah> if i understood right :p
<mylisto2> vmfusion?
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: I'm relatively new to this. Even when I manually input the IP address and everything, WiFi Radar still attempts to acquire IP address endlessly
<Adman65|mbp> hmm
<budah> i rember settup up shared, folders from one pc to another in vmfusion.. no prob
<Typos_King> budah:    xchat, Gaim, pidgin, kvirc, there are bunches of them
<budah> setting up*
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bitfox> Sometimes, when i use evolution for mails and i receive a new mail a little rectangular windows appear to me with some gap from top bar
<mylisto2> budah: I'm using virtualbox right now
<bitfox> budah: I use irssi
<ActionParsnip> debrisplease: not sure then dude, the wifi finding APs is good
<bitfox> budah: I installed it yesterday
<bitfox> budah: it's cool! :-)
<debrisplease> ActionParsnip: All right. Thanks for your help any way!
<pavlo> Is there a BitLocker-like software for Ubuntu I can use to encrypt the entire drive use TPM at installation time?
<pavlo> ^using TPM
<BichoGRILO> :(
<l000> hello how to update all java,shockwave,adobe reader,flash and etc? - karmic
<ActionParsnip> l000: depends how you installed the,
<ActionParsnip> *them
<ActionParsnip> BichoGRILO: did the ppa help?
<bitfox> l000: if you install them through packet manager .... apt-get update ???
<l000> how to update firefox?
<bitfox> pavlo: I find a link: http://www.linuxcookbook.com/2008/01/encryption-with.html - I hope it will help you :-)
<ActionParsnip> l000: same, if you want a later version number then you can add the mozilla ppa
<l000> how to add mozilla ppa?
<l000> my firefox karmmic so laggggg
<Typos_King> ....
<Typos_King> 1000 how much ram again?
<ActionParsnip> l000: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bitfox> l000: how many extensions do you have?
<ActionParsnip> l000: it does that
<l000> bitfox : i have addons on firefox - downthemall
<Typos_King> upgrade?   hehe
<bitfox> l000: I suggest you to check you extensions weight
<ActionParsnip> l000: that ppa also has firefox 3.6 and 3.7 too, personally i think they are all junk but if you like it go for it
<ader10`> What do I do to get a screen resolution higher than 640x480
<ZykoticK9> l000, amazingly running FireFox under wine is actually faster then the linux native version -- just saying
<shaunlewis> ader10`: Where? In Gnome?
<ader10`> yes
<ader10`> in xorg.conf
<Quickard> in my version of grub I do not have a menu.1st what do I need to edit to get windows to load before linux. any help please... I have searched all of the online help already
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > Quickard
<ubottu> Quickard, please see my private message
<bitfox> ader10`: if you have got nvidia card and nvidia utility installed you can set the options through nvidia-setting pannel
<Quickard> I have already looked at that
<ader10`> bitfox: No, I can't. The max that nvidia-settings shows is 640x480
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip I made a ln to icetea plugin and nothing
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: setup video drivers right, what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Hebram> ZykoticK9:  For real?  Firefox in WINE is faster?  That seems sad.
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip it doesnt work on my chromium browser
<Typos_King> Quickcard:     the file that has the 'labels' for grub, that used to be in menu.lst   are in /boot/grub/grub.cfg    which is changed each time update-grub is run, whenever that happens to be, that is where I do my changes, the global template is in /etc/defaults/grub
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: then delete the link and try a different file, according to the link i gave it doesnt work yet
<TheLeader> any idea when firefox-3.6 will be out for ubuntu (as a package)? it's been like a month maybe, ff-3.7 is coming soon yet no signs of ff-3.6 in the repo
<Lord-Sid> hola necesito ayuda
<ader10`> ActionParsnip: VGA compatible controller: nVidia NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<ZykoticK9> Hebram, agreed - i actually tested to see with my own eye and it was true (that was before i switch to Chrome/Chromium, and have never been happier with a linux browser before)
<ActionParsnip> Hebram: correct, weird huh
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: great, run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Typos_King> Quickcard:     I should point out, I make my changes to grub.cfg and back it up, so whenever it gets overwritten, it doesn't btw, since I'm the one who runs update-grub, I can always refer to my changed version or put it back
<Hebram> ZykoticK9:  I use Chromium myself.  It is a wonderful thing.  I can't remember the last time I launched Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> chromium ftw :)
<Quickard> Typos_King: so grub.cfg is the same thing as menu.1st?
<ZykoticK9> Hebram, lol, when ever i open Firefox now i always try to search in the address field...
<JimmyJ> I like chromium more and more.
<Typos_King> chromium?   is that the same thing as google chrome?
<JimmyJ> Google Chrome is based on it.
<Typos_King> Quickcard, yes
<ZykoticK9> Typos_King, Chromium is the OpenSource version that Google's closed source Chrome is based off of
<Typos_King> Jimmy    does it have a lighter overhead than   say... konqueror?
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip Im investigating
<bitfox> maybe that nvidia-settings panel doesn't recognize you monitor...
<Hebram> ZykoticK9:  I am guilty of that too.  Then I get these opendns search options and ads. LOL
<Quickard> ok, so I can sudo grub.cfg and change the order in which eash os is listed in the boot menu so windows is default
<ariasbeep> ActionParsnip the file libmozjs.so doenst exist
<ader10`> ActionParsnip: Alright, what do I do once the window pops up? I'm already using the recommended driver
<Typos_King> Quickcard, yes
<Quickard> thank you very much
<Typos_King> Quickcard:    well, I use Geany editor... so -> sudo geany /boot/grub/grub.cfg;
<robb> ader10`: you are using the nvidia binary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ariasbeep: then find the package containing ir
<Typos_King> Jimmy    does it have a lighter overhead than   say... konqueror?
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ader10`> robb: Assuming those are the proprietary drivers, yes. I'm using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173) [Recommended]
<ader10`> Eh, how do I make a running process go to the background again
<ader10`> I forgot
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: if your monitor is oldish it may not be reporting refresh rates which the driver needs and you will need to run: sudo nvidia xconfig   and then reboot
<robb> ader10`: and the nvidia settings applet doesn't work?
<genii> ader10`: ctrl-D ?
<ader10`> genii: that's it
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: ok run nvidia-xconfig  if you have the 173 driver installed and reboot
<genii> ader10`: fg later to foreground it again
<ader10`> logging out and in again doesn't restart xorg?
<trism> ctrl+d is eof, you want ctrl+z
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: you can then use: gksudo nvidia-settings to configure the display (click save to x config file after setting up)
<ActionParsnip> ader10`: you can use alt+k+printscreen
<ader10`> Aw, he left
<Hebram> Typos_King:  Yes.  Chromium is the same.  Chrome is Google's build.  Chromium is the open source bleeding edge version of Chrome.
<bitfox> I must go now... bye bye
<bitfox> :-)
<Typos_King> Hebram:  does it have a lighter overhead than   say... konqueror?
<Arsin> Hey, I broke my GDM in 9.10 I tried to change my login screen how would I fix that? It goes to "Low graphics mode" then sends me to tty1
<Typos_King> I mean, I use opera10, and is certainly as good or better t han chrome, on overhead is not so bad
<Typos_King> certainly much better than FF on overhead  hehe
<budah> can u ssh into a vmware virtual machine? from the pc hosting it?
<ader10`> Okay, restarting X didn't fix it
<Typos_King> I've seen testings on chrome and opera, they seem about the same overhead wise
<Arsin> ader10`:  Me?
<yemino_> I have serius problem using skype (video+audio). Can anyone help me?
<ader10`> Arsin: What?
<Hebram> Typos_King:  I couldn't tell you.  I don't use Konquerer or KDE.  It isn't alot of overhead, though.  It is lightening fast to launch and browse, though.
<Arsin> ader10`: lol nvm I have a problem that relates to the XServer sorta
<ader10`> Why can't I get into any virtual terminals
<Typos_King> Hebram:    better than chrome?   same thing?
<ader10`> This is frustrating
<Hebram> Yes.
<ader10`> ctrl+alt+f2 = blank screen, no login
<Typos_King> ader10:    I thought it was alt-f2-6
<darkstar1> How can I increase the size of my home directory?
<Typos_King> f2 through f6 that is
<ader10`> whaaat, it's not ctrl+alt anymore?
<Typos_King> increase the size of ~?
<Hebram> Typos_King: Go try it out.  They have a .deb package built.  http://www.google.com/chrome
<ader10`> all this stuff changed while I was gone :(
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> Hebram:   I've seen testings on chrome and opera, they seem about the same overhead wise
<Typos_King> Hebram:  I mean, I use opera10, and is certainly as good or better t han chrome, on overhead is not so bad
<darkstar1> Typos_King: YEs.. It seems somehow it was only 629Mb allocated to it
<darkstar1> btw Opera is the best functional browser out there
<Hebram> Typos_King:  Of course Chrome supports extensions now, so you can weigh it down to your liking.. lol
<yemino_> can anyone help my. I have problems trying using skype. The sound it's to bad
<xangua> !ot | Typos_King
<ubottu> Typos_King: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seanbrystone> yemino_, are you using Google Translator?
<darkstar1> Sorry I should Re-ask my Question. I keep getting a message that my / is low on space
<Typos_King> darkstar1:    meh.... in Opera10 right now with 6tabs open, is only 150mbs overhead :s
<yemino_> seanbrystone: nop
<benn1bob> I just loaded a 9.10 machine and gdmXnest appears to be missing.  How can I get it?
<shaunlewis> yemino_:  A lot of skype sound quality issues are related to your internet connection. Are there any clues is related to your ubuntu configuration?
<yemino_> seanbrystone: my English is so bad?
<darkstar1> I'm born again into Linux so I don't know how to check program overheads yet :)
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> -> top <-
 * Typos_King dashes
<yemino_> shaunlewis: my internet connection it's right. On my another partition I don't have problems
<ader10`> This is a load of crap, I'm just switching to my integrated graphics
<darkstar1> ahh yes.. There must be a graphical front end to top :)
<robb> system monitor? :)
<shaunlewis> yemino_: So what exactly is the problem? Any sound at all? Cutting out? Happing in any other programs?
<|604|> can someone help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8907397#post8907397
<m0ar> Easy way to get a alsa-applet with mixer? :)
<darkstar1> Oh.. lol... My brain's on holiday at the moment :)
<yemino_> shaunlewis: when i install my ubuntu, I was can't listen anything, so I was install sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<darkstar1> My hair must be turning blonde as we speak
<seanbrystone> lol "on holiday" I love it
<Hebram> Typos_King:  I just opened up 10 tabs and tallied up the memory usage.  Around 98mb
<|604|> can someone help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8907397#post8907397
<yemino_> shaunlewis: I listen broken, and my friend listen to my broken. That's all
<darkstar1> Can I just ask what the issue is with program footprint?? With systems coming with bags of memory these days, anything running under 500Mb is like... Meh..
<shaunlewis> yemino_: So you don't have any working sound, but you have a second ubuntu install on an another partition that works fine?
<darkstar1> besides for what opera does and how it does it.... I'm happy to part with the memory it needs to get it's job done :)
<yemino_> shaunlewis: summarizing, I can not understand what they tell me my contacts and the can't understandme
<|604|> can someone help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8907397#post8907397
<Hebram> darkstar1:  Yep.  I am mainly interested in speed.
<yemino_> shaunlewis: I can listen with mplayer and totem
<Hebram> darkstar1:  I might have to give Opera a spin soon.
<darkstar1> Hebram: Well you should. It has lots of little functional things that set it apart from the rest
<darkstar1> and you know what they say... It's the little things that count :D
<ader10`> How do I kill the x session again
<ujjain> Hello! Have people here been able to install a grub-theme? Are is it a bad thing to do?
<shaunlewis> yemino_: In that case, its not likely to be a probelm with your sound configuration. Can you hear anything at all, or is it just really bad quality?
<|604|> can someone help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8907397#post8907397
<shane2peru> ok, got a small problem, a web site that I NEED to access is IE compatible only, when accessed with FF it is very messed up, is there a way to make the web site think that I'm using IE?  It is actually a Microsoft problem, not working correctly with FF
<yemino_> shaunlewis:  I hace a win7 partition where I can use skype (and other pc with ubuntu). But with this laptop (hp pavilion) I have the problem
<genii> ader10`: ctrl-alt-f1 ... login... then either: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop          or: sudo stop gdm     depending what *buntu version. To restart change "stop" to "start" in either command
<ader10`> ugh, I can't switch to a virtual terminal
<yemino_> shaunlewis: it's extrange. Some time I can listen, and sometime no. Now I cant use totem or maplayer.
<shaunlewis> yemino_: Does it say anything when you start totem, or do you just have no sound?
<darkstar1> I installed a program onto the system but I need to put an icon for it into the Accessories menu.. How can I accomplish this?
<quietone> shane2peru: there is a firefox plugin for that. don't know it's name
<shane2peru> ok, how about this, can anyone reccomend a non-mozilla web browser for me to try?  preferably in the repos?
<shane2peru> quietone, yeah, I was thinking there was, but I too cannot remember the name
<ZykoticK9> darkstar1, System / Preferences / Main Menu
<yemino_> shaunlewis: mplayer and totem don't run. mplayer says "MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: play_audio"
<Ganang> hi , could someone tell me if ubuntu 9.04 uses gtk 2.0 themes as default?
<darkstar1> shane2peru: try opera, or give me the link and I'll open it in my browsers and see
<darkstar1> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I'll try that now
<shane2peru> darkstar1, it is for an account of mine, so it requires password etc, the opening page works fine, it is after logging in
<yemino_> shaunlewis: It's posible return to original configuration or something?
<yemino_> shaunlewis: or reinstall something?
<shane2peru> darkstar1, I don't think opera is in the regular repos is it?
<quietone> shane2peru: a search in the addons for "IE" brought up 2 choices.
<darkstar1> came as standard with my upgrade
<parolang> Alright, I'm confused by the keyboard layout options.  I want alt to work as meta in emacs, and I want win-tab to switch windows in gnome.  Which option should I choose?
<darkstar1> shane2peru: check if it's in your system with whereis
<shane2peru> quietone, ok, checking that now, I guess that should have been my first stop. :)
<shane2peru> darkstar1, oh, I think I added a repo for that a while ago, let me give that a try, thanks.
<shane2peru> darkstar1, I know it isn't installed, but I should be able to, because I never removed the repo
<shaunlewis> yemino_: you can kind of revert to default settings by doing an apt-get purge of ny troublesome software and reinstalling, but im not sure what you would want to reinstall
<darkstar1> shane2peru: No problemo amigo, as a newbie to another (I'm guessing you are anyways) happy to share the info :)
<Buggaboo> hi guys
<shane2peru> darkstar1, I'm a seasoned vet, but will take the help from anyone, so long as it is sound. :)
<darkstar1> shane2peru: Do a search in the synaptocs package manager it may already be installed
<ader10`> aaaaaaaag
<ader10`> this is terrible
<darkstar1> shane2peru:  aah crep!! sorry for the insult
<ader10`> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|604|> can someone help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8907397#post8907397
<ader10`> and then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ader10`> and my screen goes crazy
<Ganang> hi , could someone tell me if ubuntu 9.04 uses gtk 2.0 themes as default? and is metacity the default windows decorator?
<shane2peru> darkstar1, no prob, I guess I removed the repo, I will figure it out, I had that installed before to check it out
<Buggaboo> I have a problem with "extension_dir" and "extension = mysqli.so" in php; according to a phpinfo() test it's not loading.
<ader10`> What do I do to get my screen back to the way it was :(
<ader10`> Why doesn't ctrl-alt-backspace work anymo0re
<yemino_> shaunlewis: do you have any idea ti fix my audio problem?
<adalal> ader10`: you need to enable it
<ader10`> How/
<ZykoticK9> !dontzip > ader10`
<Viper1432> yes and yes Ganang .
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap > ader10`
<ubottu> ader10`, please see my private message
<arand> ader10`: or use alt+sysreq+k instead.
<adalal> ader10`: or rather, reenable
<hikenboot> strace of a custom kernel source package produces output with this error open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_MESSAGES/dpkg.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<darkstar1> |604|: try the option in Grub that's similar to Windows boot managers "Last know good configuration" or something similar
<ader10`> alt+sysreq+k doens't work
<ader10`> doesn't
<adalal> ader10`: look under System > Preference > Keyboard shortcut
<|604|> hrmm, i don't have that
<hikenboot> I have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force locales
<ader10`> adalal: If I could get the xserver to actually work I wouldn't need to do that :P
<|604|> i have 8 options, generic, generic recov, old generic, old generic recov, rt, rt recov, memtest and memtest recov
<ader10`> and hell, I can't get into any virtual terminals again
<jimi_> Anyone know if mixxxx 1.7.2 will be out any time soon for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> jimi_, as an FYI, that is the version that is in Lucid
<jimi_> ZykoticK9, What is Lucid? I am new to Ubuntu (came from 10 years of RHEL/Fedora)
<ZykoticK9> jimi_, it's the next version of Ubuntu - coming out in 58 days
<shane2peru> darkstar1, I guess I downloaded the deb before, I apparently don't have a repo for it, are you running Lucid?
<darkstar1> |604|: generic recovery, I guess would reset the shell back to defualts, that's what I did when I baotched my GPU driver installation
<|604|> i did it, it didn't
<hikenboot> hopefully ubuntu will fix the sound problems by the time lucid comes out!
<|604|> i am doing fsck, its finding lots of bad inodes what ever those are
<|604|> i am jsut pressing yes to fix all
<|604|> not its scanning sda6 "pass 1"
<|604|> now*
<ader10`> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp - Cannot open display "default display"
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I'm  on Kharmic, I
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I think anyways
<PeterFA> What's the package for WebCollage
<shane2peru> odd, doesn't show up in mine, oh well, I installed the deb
<darkstar1> |604|: bad inodes = screwed filesystem
<|604|> hardware or software screwd?
<darkstar1> Software
<|604|> thats good
<ZykoticK9> PeterFA, if you are talking about a screen saver, kscreensaver-xsavers-webcollage
<|604|> i can just reinstall ubuntu?
<darkstar1> yup..
<|604|> but, why did it break the inodeS?..all i did was use rt kernal
<ader10`> I'm switching to debian
<shane2peru> darkstar1, well, it was worth a shot, but no go, stupid Microsoft
<|604|> could shutting the laptop pwoer off with the power button break inodes?
<|604|> like hard power off
<ader10`> conclusion of the day: Linux still isn't ready for the average home user
<|604|> ader10` its ready enough
<yemino> can any help me with skype sound?
<coz_> PeterFA,  yes you may want to install xscreensaver-data-extra
<ader10`> |604|: Not at all, I can't even get xorg to work
<fliptop> |604|:  yes.
<|604|> if it gets too dumbed down, it will lose its integrity
<darkstar1> shane2peru: hehe Surely you have a synaptics package manager for Lucid?
<asparatu> i had kernel panic on 8.04 LTS Server... is there way i could fix it?
<shane2peru> darkstar1, no, I'm still on Karmic, I thought perhaps you were on Lucid, because you could install it.
<jochar> hi
<jochar> anyone here who had bluetoth problems?
<darkstar1> shane2peru: Well gimme a sec
<jochar> my dongle seems not powering on :(
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I'll find you an install solution
<shane2peru> darkstar1, no, I got it installed, but it didn't help the situation, Opera rendered the web site the same way
<|604|> hey the fsck is almost done, maybe i won't have to rerinstall anything
<yemino> I can listen and my contacs can listen me. But the sound its interrupt and we can't understand. Can anyone help me?
<darkstar1> aahhh...
<coz_> yemino,   as far as I know pulseaudio is still having issues on karmic
<ader10`> <|604|> if it gets too dumbed down, it will lose its integrity <-- If that's in response to me, it's already lost its integrity
<coz_> yemino,  sometimes I notice it drop out quite frequently
<shane2peru> darkstar1, that is ok, I will continue to try other browsers, installing Epiphany atm to see if that one works.
<coz_> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<|604|> ader10` nah not really, someone cabn't jsut go from widnows to linux without being forced to learn something
<darkstar1> |604|: Well I hope for your sake it works but generally you should never.... EVER power disrupt a Hard drive during major work, it could have really dmaging consequences
<ader10`> |604|: I've used linux for many years
<histo> If my cpu has the svm flag that means it supports virtualization?
<hikenboot> if i have a source tree in a director for example /usr/source/default-kernel-2.6.8 and have patched it can I simply rename it to /usr/src/default-kernel-source-2.6.8 and have it work or does somthing have to else have to be done to it?
<yemino> coz_: you have any idea to fix my problem?
<ader10`> |604|: and I expect ubuntu to be idiot-friendly (not sure what an unoffensive term for that is)
<yemino> I use skype a lot :(
<seanbrystone> bah skype, typing ftw!
<coz_> yemino,  non idont ...not off hand...however you could try the #alsa channel...let me see if there is a pulseaudio channel hold on
<coz_> yemino,  there is one  #pulseaudio
<yemino> coz_: thanks
<histo> and since this is the first box i've had with virtualization support on the cpu. How does that effect my virtualbox experience?
<darkstar1> ader10`: I'm getting some ubuntu venom from you at the moment :) What seems to be the problem? I'm a recent *nix born again so maybe I can lend a hand
<stooj> Maybe someone in here can tell me. Updates are available via update-manager but not via apt-get update. Now, I think updates are held back because they might cause "issues", does update-manager do special extra stuff to prevent issues or something?
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I know there is a way to trick IE only websites to thinking your browser is IE and I think in Opera or FF some option is built in to this effect
<ZykoticK9> histo, assuming you have AMD, then yes - svm = virtualization in CPU.  In order to enable it in VBox, open the properties of your VM -- System / Acceleration tab and be sure Enable VT-x/AMD-V has a checkmark
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I know this because I have solve an exact problem of such type ages ago
<doltek> I am looking for a linux version of the blackberry messenger
<coz_> stooj,  well apt-get update is going to reload the repository information    apt-get upgrade  is going to show upgrade info and apt-get dist-upgrade is going to do that and  show more available updates
<shane2peru> darkstar1, ug, Have I mentioned, my extreme dislike for Microsoft, Epiphany did better, but still didn't work
<shane2peru> darkstar1, yes, I will have to play with that later, thanks.
<ader10`> darkstar1: xorg doesn't work (I get a flickery screen), and if I use a discrete graphics card, the max resolution is 640x480
<|underdog7|> does anyone know how to remove/hide all desktop icons?
<neezer> does anyone know what a good transfer rate is for a USB hard disk?
<ader10`> which is even too small (without panning) to use standard windows
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I hear you and I sympathise that's the reason I'm back on *nix
<coz_> |underdog7|,  on gnome you want to opne gconf editor and I believe the nautilus listing   /apps/nautilus
<coz_> let me check
<stooj> coz_: Sorry - that was a typo. I meant apt-get upgrade
<shane2peru> darkstar1, ooops, take that back, Epiphany did the trick, though stilled showed a million errors, was able to get the info I need, thanks.
<darkstar1> ader10`: what are your system specs
<|underdog7|> coz_: i checked that, but there is no option to hide _all_ icons.
<zedd_> hello everyone
<coz_> |underdog7|,  yeah   gconf-editor    /apps/nautilus/desktop
<darkstar1> shane2peru: I will try and go into FF/Opera later and post you a solution. Just gotta remember what I did
<coz_> |underdog7|,  or install ubuntu tweak  which does this via gui
<ader10`> darkstar1: GPU: GeForce FX 5200 CPU: probably a celeron RAM: 256mb monitor: compaq FS7600 (handles 1152x864@75hz)
<ZykoticK9> |underdog7|, apps / nautilus / preferences - and if you uncheck "show_desktop" you won't see any icons (you'll need to use Compiz or alternative for wallpaper though)
<zedd_> does someone know why gnome mixes font weight in several programs (e.g. gedit)?
<shane2peru> darkstar1, that is ok, I got it with Epiphany.  appreciate the help, continue helping out the community!
<histo> ZykoticK9: what does that due then devote a core to the virtual machine?
<adante> hi
<yemino> how can I know that my karmic-updates it's enables???
<adante> if i have SOMEVAR, how can i write a script in bash that will rar a file to SOMEVAR
<adante> ie i want rar a $SOMEVAR /path/to/somedir; except i want it to work if $SOMEVAR is a file which contains spaces
<ZykoticK9> histo, mainly having CPU Virtualization speeds things up, as well as allows OS that wouldn't load to load
<|underdog7|> coz_: thank you very much.
<|604|> when ever i started kde it tells me /tmp is out of disk space???
<coz_> |underdog7|,  work for you?.
<|underdog7|> ZykoticK9: thank you very much.  that did the trick exactly.  much obliged.
<|604|> kde is unable to start
<mOOey> .n
<zedd_> does someone know why gnome mixes font weight in several programs (e.g. gedit)?
<ZykoticK9> |underdog7|, glad to help
<histo> ZykoticK9: cool can't wait to try it out.
<ReL1K> running 4 gtx 295's in 9.10, anyone ever run into any issues where it doesn't detect more than two nvidia cards, not the 4?
<darkstar1> ader10`: join #solo so I can talk to you. cba to keep typing your name to address you :)
<|underdog7|> coz_: yes, except i went to apps>nautilus>preferences>uncheck show desktop
<ader10`> darkstar1: I demand that you talk to me in here, highlighting me with each line!! (joke, I'm joining)
<trism> !tab | darkstar1
<ubottu> darkstar1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<coz_> |underdog7|,  that is going to do something different than just not show icons  unless   you are using compiz and the wallpaper plugin
<coz_> |underdog7|,  you will have no right click Desktop capabilities with that setting
<darkstar1> doesn't work for me
<b14ck> Hi all. I've got a bit of an odd problem. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 with chromium. I'm using xmarks to synchronize my bookmarks, but for some reason I can't upload any bookmarks to their server. Any idea if this is my issue or if this may be a bug with chromium on linux?
<`mOOse`> how long has this been going on b14ck?
<zedd_> does someone know why gnome mixes font weight in several programs (e.g. gedit)? (depends on $LANG)
<`mOOse`> cause their servers generally suck
<Berzerker> you can use the dev version (version 5) which has native bookmarks sync through Chrome itself
<b14ck> `m00se` I've just set it up. So the past hour I suppose.
<b14ck> I'm switching from firefox to chrome
<b14ck> Figured I'd setup xmarks
<`mOOse`> b14ck - did it ever accept your upload?
<b14ck> moose, no
<`mOOse`> hmm
<|604|> so when i try to load kde, it tells me/tmp is out of disk space, kde failed to start
<Berzerker> b14ck, are you on 64 or 32
<b14ck> I'm on 32
<Berzerker> b14ck, http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb
<Berzerker> b14ck, use that, it has native bookmarks sync
<Berzerker> works quite well
<b14ck> Berzerker, thanks :)
<Berzerker> b14ck, likewise, you can do sudo apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<zedd_> does someone know why gnome mixes font weight in several programs (e.g. gedit)? (depends on $LANG)
<Berzerker> assuming you let it install the repo
<|604|> so when i try to load kde, it tells me/tmp is out of disk space, kde failed to start
<b14ck> I hope it installs *waiting*.
<b14ck> ;)
<`mOOse`> well, I stopped using them when they decided to let users see bookmarks publicly - next step, marketing spam - try delicious.com b14ck
<coz_> zedd_,  I dont know  but you could go to ##linux channel if no one else here knows at this time of day
<fliptop> |604|:  is /tmp on its own partition?
<|604|> no
<`mOOse`> or the native chrome bookmark server
<|604|> ive never heard of /tmp its probably on the system parition with is 10gb
<`mOOse`> :-)
<zedd_> ##linux channel?
<zedd_> i think it's an ubuntu problem
<b14ck> Berzerker, awesome.
<b14ck> I had no idea google had bookmark sync.
<b14ck> <3
<seanbrystone> m00se who lets bookmarks be viewed by the public? (sorry i didnt catch the first part of the convo )
<fliptop> |604|: what are your partitions?
<zedd_> when I set $LANG to zh_CN.UTF-8, many programs display varying font weights
<|604|> system swap and data
<|604|> 10g 2g 200+g
<zedd_> for instance, numbers in gedit sometimes appear smaller, then sometimes bolder
<darkstar1> |604|: I have a similar problem but with my root directory (or home I think)
<zedd_> it's so strange ...
<`mOOse`> seanbrystone - xmarks.com changed their whole paradigm last year to allow a stumbleupon-style of sharing popular bookmarks with it's registered users
<histo> zedd_: or #gnome may have more people with answers. People were just trying to help you with another channel taht may have an answer since no one hear is answering.
<fliptop> |604|: / is 10gb, and /home is 200+gb?
<|604|> yes
<histo> zedd_: can you tell me how I could duplicate what you are experiencing?
<zedd_> well
<zedd_> try this
<zedd_> open a terminal
<histo> k
<seanbrystone> m00se ah, glad i never used xmarks, i always use Google or Delicious :D
<fliptop> |604|: is / full?
<zedd_> you can set the LANG variable to zh_CN.UTF-8
<|604|> yes
<|604|> WTF
<zedd_> then, open gedit, and edit a source code file or something
<`mOOse`> seanbrystone - it was a great tool until they did that
<|604|> how did it fill?
<darkstar1> how can I find out the partition sizes? so far I can't seem to find it, I mean Disk usage utility says my home is 629 MB which I know has got to be wrong
<fliptop> |604|: let me go back and read your posts a sec...
<`mOOse`> |604| - clean your tmp dir then
<`mOOse`> install bleachbit
<|604|> but ive had the os installed less than a week
<seanbrystone> eeeks bleachbit is scary
<|604|> how did i get 10gb?
<histo> zedd_: how do I set a LANG varialbe again? echo?
<`mOOse`> youtube probably
<`mOOse`> flash files
<MilitantPotato> darkstar1: gparted or 'fdisk -l'
<|604|> also, i have three parititons, here it says i have 7
<|604|> i have 4 systems called "none"
<robb> FSLint is good too
<|604|> 1.5gb each
<MilitantPotato> darkstar1: you'll need to install gparted 'sudo apt-get install gparted' then 'gksu gparted' to run it
<|604|> and the system drive says 9.2, 8.4 used,. 100% full
<|604|> how is it 100%?
<|604|> i did df -gh btw
<|604|> df-h
<darkstar1> MilitantPotato:  Thanks. I'm on it
<sYskk> im trying to compile a C++ program and the compiler can't resolve the following include: #include <string>
<|604|> df -h*
<sYskk> do I need to install some package ?
<robb> !ot | sYskk
<ubottu> sYskk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<the_dark_warrio> I've shared a folder in my ubuntu with windows, and there is an icon attached to the folder indicating this folder is shared. But when I restart, this icon disappears, although sharing still works. Why the icon disappears? How do I keep it there?
<jochar> anyone here who can help me with bluetooth?
<sYskk> thought it was ubuntu related
<fliptop> |604|:  i read your ubuntufourms post, if you install a bunch of extra kernel stuff it could possibly go over 10gb...
<|604|> i jsut did linux-rt
<|604|> i doubt its many GB
<histo> !bug > zedd_
<|604|> well, how do i clean this drive?
<ubottu> zedd_, please see my private message
<jnmbk> Hi, ı have a working quallcomm gobi modem (/dev/ttyUSB0) but network manager doesn't show mobile broadband in list. any suggestions?
<`mOOse`> bleachbit ;-)
<fliptop> |604|:  you can try creating a gparted disk, boot to that and adjust your partitions
<MilitantPotato> |604|: install gdmap
<|604|> i don't know how to do either
<MilitantPotato> |604|: that gives you a great way to see what files are using what space
<fliptop> |604|: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<|604|> lol
<|604|> this isn't the laptop
<|604|> is there an apt-get command?
<radek> siema
<MilitantPotato> |604|: see how many large packages you have installed
<darkstar1> Oh oh...
<|604|> MilitantPotato how? i'm a noob man
<darkstar1> I just refreshed devices in Gparted and I think it just unmounted everything!
<MilitantPotato> |604|: in synaptic, go to preferences, settings, click Colums and Fonts, check Installed Size, hit OK
<|604|> i'm in a console
<|604|> MilitantPotato
<|604|> remember, kde can'tload
<MilitantPotato> No GUI?
<jolaren> I have registered a domain name. I was thinking about setting up a mail server and I have a question. what happends if my server is down for a little while when receiving a imporante mail? will it just dissapear or reapparea?
<tpw_rules> how do i apply images to the sides of the cube in ccsm?
<|604|> i don't use gui anyways lol
<MilitantPotato> |604|: ah, missed that part, sorry.
<|604|> kde fails to laod because /tmp[ is full
<tpw_rules> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/EarthDesktop?content=84070 <-- i wanna do that and the handy link is dead :(
<coz_> tpt_,  open ccsm...cube reflection and deformation plugin
<|604|> . /tmp
<`mOOse`> every package you install gets stored on your hd...that can take up lots of space too
<coz_> tpt_,  sorry
<ujjain> How do I set Abiword as default rtf ediitor in Ubuntu?
<michael__> How can I get my icons along the bottom like in this image? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/55440-2.jpg
<|604|> yeah but i haven't done 8gigs of stuff
<histo> !who > `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`, please see my private message
<MilitantPotato> |604|: what sudo apt-get autoclean do spacewise |604|
<MilitantPotato> |604|: also, do sudo apt-get clean
<histo> |604|: delete everything in /tmp then
<Nitsuga> jolaren, it will not deliver, and the sender server will try again after 5-30 minutos , if it cant's after a few attemptsthe sender will recieve a warning and the server will try again the folowwing day
<MilitantPotato> then cd /tmp
<coz_> tpt_,  then  the Appearacne pull down
<jolaren> Nitsuga, is it always like that? my server isnt' down that much.. just thinking in-case
<MilitantPotato> |604|:  then sudo rm -R /tmp/*
<histo> |604|: everything in /tmp gets removed on reboot
<|604|> apparently not
<trism> ujjain: right click on an rtf file, go to properties/Open With and set the radio button to abiword
<CosmicHippo> jolaren: whenever the server is down, unless there are backups, there's nothing on your end to receive it. So it's always going to be in the sender's court
<MilitantPotato> histo: he's saying his / is full
<Nitsuga> jolaren, it is like hat in most mail service. At least Gmail, hotmail, yahoo and "sendmail" do that.
<histo> |604|: ahh / is full not /tmp right?
<|604|> i did what you said MilitantPotato now what?
<fliptop> |604|: /tmp is part of /, so if / is full there's no room to write to /tmp
<darkstar1> WTF!!!! My linux swap is 18.67GB!! :-/
<MilitantPotato> |604|:  sudo apt-get autoclean  followed by sudo apt-get clean
<|604|> flip_N is right
<jolaren> Nitsuga, CosmicHippo; Most big mail delievers does that so to speak or am I mistaken?
<BHoward> jolaren: if you have a domain gmail will let you use their servers with your domain for free
<ujjain> trism: Thanks! Like in Windows lol, but it does not list Text Editor (Abiword)
<|604|> fliptop
<Nitsuga> darkstar1, wow. Why don't you shrink it a bit?
<|604|> now what MilitantPotato?
<nonameNN> how do i reconfigure gdm.conf? i dont have in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jolaren> BHoward, a domain gmail? oh you mean a registered gmail account
<MilitantPotato> |604|: df -h
<jolaren> BHoward, Can I send out an e-mail from their servers with the registrered adress?
<darkstar1> Gparted just unmounted everything, I think
<|604|> sda5 / is 94%
<|604|> :O
<Nitsuga> jolaren, no, it is something like this: mail.dallalba.com.ar
<MilitantPotato> |604|: see if kde will load now, and then go about cleaning up packages
<BHoward> jolaren: no you can actually have your domain use the gmail servers. its a feature. clearwire and a few other companies do it
<CosmicHippo> jolaren, no, gmail has a service where you can use their gmail servers with your own domain name
<Nitsuga> jolaren, my name is Agustin Dall'Alba, and I use Google Apps to host my domain's mail :)
<BHoward> jolaren: illl find a link
<trism> ujjain: you can add it if it isn't listed
<MilitantPotato> |604|: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<|604|> who do i have 5 extra partitions, i have /dev /dev/shm /var/run /var/lock and /lib/init/rw?
<pirogoeth> Ubuntu: beats the hell outta fucking your mom
<tpw_rules> can anybody help?
<jolaren> Nitsuga, BHoward that sounds amazing.
<darkstar1> Nitsuga:  How do I resize?? Is gparted up to the job?
<MilitantPotato> |604|: Same, those are system mounts, ignore them.
<histo> jolaren: yeah I use gmail servers for my domain email its called ....
<|604|> ok
<Nitsuga> jolaren, they gice you 30 mail accounts for you domain for free
<|604|> they are normal?
<MilitantPotato> |604|: yes.
<zedd_> how to send a file?
<histo> jolaren: and they store all the data etc... like 7gigs each person
<MilitantPotato> |604|: filesystem: none on all
<CosmicHippo> jolaren: Even my University has switched over to gmail servers! (though for a fee, since we have thousands of accounts)
<Nitsuga> darkstar1, yes, gpaprted can do it. Just remember to check you /etc/fstab's UUID when it's done.
<BHoward> jolaren: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fnUywGW0
<|604|> MilitantPotato yes
<Nitsuga> jolaren, apps.google.com
<|604|> hey it loaded
<|604|> how do i clean it up?
<histo> jolaren: yeah its in there its google apps for your domain
<MilitantPotato> |604|: install gdmap
<MilitantPotato> |604|: also, check "installed size" in synaptic for the larger packages, remove what you don't need
<jolaren> histo, BHoward Nitsuga I just need an apps account to use this?
<histo> Nitsuga: actually its up to 200 users per domain now
<michael__> How can I get my icons along the bottom like in this image? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/55440-2.jpg
<|604|> i don't have synaptic
<fliptop> |604|: i'd use gparted to decrease /home by 10 or 15gb and add that to /
<Nitsuga> histo, that's great
<MilitantPotato> |604|: install it.
<histo> jolaren: yeah there is a free version and a paid version you juts want the free version
<|604|> ok guys, i ahve 3 people talking to me
<BHoward> jolaren: I have it setup with my personal account. didnt do any of the apps stuff
<fliptop> |604|:  sorry
<histo> jolaren: much easier than messing with your own mail server.
<Nitsuga> jolaren, yes, it''s free for particulars and small busisness
<|604|> MilitantPotato can you mp me?
<|604|> pm*
<ki4cgp> michael__, That is using an app named Awn
<Nitsuga> jolaren, they give you 200 accounts for you domain with more that 7GB each one (and growing 4 bytes per second!)
<Nikyo> #freebsd
<goddard> how do you find out who runs an irc channel on free node?
<jolaren> Nitsuga, histo: So I will not use my own mail-server at all? Kinda sucks not beein able to set it up exactly as I want but I guess it's better than nothing - can I atleast point the domain to my ssh server?
<histo> jolaren: yes
<cooper> goddard, /cs info channel.. but this isn't the place to ask
<BHoward> jolaren: its just a very ez and reliable solution
<histo> jolaren: they will only handle the mail side. You can still have your own web ssh or whatever
<goddard> ya thanks though
<histo> jolaren: you can also set up your own mailserver its just an alternative
<Nitsuga> jolaren, you just have to set up you MX domains to google's servers and (optionally) a CNAME to a subdomain of yours.
<jolaren> My god, this sounds so great.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a picture stripper (decreases the file size in mb) for ubuntu?
<goddard> cooper that didnt work
<Nitsuga> jolaren, also I personally find Gmail better than any desktop or web-based email clients out there. It even works offline!
<histo> jolaren: like mail.par-excel.com
<tpw_rules> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/EarthDesktop?content=84070 <-- i wanna do that and the handy link is dead :(
<histo> jolaren: I have that and a start page setup for a buddy start.par-excel.com
<AbuMaia> U-b-u-n-t-u: you could use Irfanview with Wine.  It's pretty good at shrinking image file sizes
<Nitsuga> U-b-u-n-t-u, you can use Phatch to edit a bunch images at once.
<histo> jolaren: but the webpage is on my own server.
<jolaren>   my god :D
<coz_> tpw_rules,  ok open ccsm
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I will try both thanks
<tpw_rules> coz_: uh huh
<BHoward> jolaren: I setup a domain that goes to my personal server for a php proxy. Get around that pesky firewall at work and school easily
<BHoward> jolaren: just an idea
<coz_> tpw_rules,  go to the Cube reflection and Deformation plugin then the "Deformation" tab
<GeekSquid> tpw_rules: do you have compiz working ... the icons on the bottom is Avant Window Navigator , which can be installed in ubuntu ,,
<ZykoticK9> tpw_rules, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<tpw_rules> yeah, it's set to sphere and crap
<coz_> tpw_rules,  the Deformation pull down choose sphere
<KEROLiUKAS> http://pastehtml.com/view/5tk78lb.html is this page down or just me?
<tpw_rules> ZykoticK9: that's what i wanted i think
<coz_> tpw_rules,  then hit the "Back" button bottom left and go to the Effects category and enable 3d windows plugin
<tpw_rules> yup
<coz_> tpw_rules,  then back to the cube reflection and deformation plugin under the Reflection tab  the Reflecton mode set to "jumpy reflection"
<histo> Was that link something sinister?
<tpw_rules> ish
<tpw_rules> it basically disabled the desktops
<histo> that KER0LiUKAS
<histo> posted
<histo> looks like some irc thing
<coz_> tpw_rules,  then you will also have to set a top and bottom cap image in the cube refelction and deformation plugin and then go to the Behavior pull down and play with the tick boxes
<coz_> tpw_rules,  disabled the desktops?
<tpw_rules> me?
<tpw_rules> no
<tpw_rules> that website said it would not allow nautilus to control them or place icons and useful stuff that desktops were designed for :/
<eric_3> hi, i am trying to install a dual boot sys. and i am having trouble with GParted, the error  was a logic error saying bad sector
<coz_> tpw_rules,  not sure what you mean
<tpw_rules> NOTE/Warning: you will NOT be able to use your Desktop for icons/shortcuts/files with this procedure  --> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/multiple-compiz-backgrounds
<tpw_rules> that's the link ZykoticK9 gave me
<ZykoticK9> tpw_rules, if you want Multiple wallpapers (you need to let Compiz manage wallpaper, thus no Nautilus icons on desktop)  if you don't need multiple backgrounds then you don't need to do anything on that page
<eric_3> HDC possibly failed opcode: 0x0a
<coz_> tpw_rules,  that is if you use the wallpaper plugin not the sphere
<Cerbero> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tpw_rules> coz_ and ZykoticK9 yeah, it requires a different earth face for every desktop
<eric_3> HELP!
<coz_> tpw_rules, ah then you need to disable the desktop under gconf editor   apps/nautilus/preferences   show _desktop
<ZykoticK9> tpw_rules, then that link i gave you will give same/similar directions to the dead link from your origional gnome-look post
<eric_3> Paninking!
<agitdd99> hello, is there different channel for lucid?
<coz_> tpw_rules,  and yes you will lose desktop icons and right click capabilities on the desktop
<tpw_rules> aww :(
<histo> !lucid > agitdd99
<ubottu> agitdd99, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> !lucid  | agitdd99
<ZykoticK9> agitdd99, ubuntu+1
<ubottu> agitdd99: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Nitsuga> eric_3, I think your disk is bad.
<max_big> hello, can anyone point me in  the right direction for a channel to go to if I have a quick "C Programming" question?
<agitdd99> thanks
<eric_3> what should i do to fix it?
<Nitsuga> eric_3, you can try factory-erasing it (use Hiren's boot CD).
<GeekSquid> max_big: #gcc
<max_big> GeekSquid, thank you
<Nitsuga> eric_3, before doing that check if you have some problem on another OS or distro
<tpw_rules> coz_: so there's no way to have both icons and wallpaper?
<eric_3> can i install ubuntu on an sys that already has windows partition with out messing with GParted?
<Nitsuga> eric_3, it already has windows? so the disk is not broken :D
<coz_> tpw_rules,  no not at this point without libeel and another library being updated or patched and there are no patches for that currently
<eric_3> Yes
<eric_3> (I think)
<max_big> GeekSquid, hmm the channel is not letting me talk in it, is there another one you can reccomend?
<tpw_rules> coz_: i got that link to work with a little url manipulation and it involves recompiling nautilus...
<histo> tpw_rules: not multple wallpapers and icons. Not untill next version. I think lucid has a wallpaper switcher
<Nitsuga> eric_3, I think that you have some trouble on detected disk geometry. When does gparted throw that error?
<tpw_rules> but it preserves icons
<coz_> tpw_rules,  not for current nautilus  but let me see the link
<GeekSquid> max_big: you need to register your username with freenode.net /nickserv register <nick> emailaddress password ... to get started
<tpw_rules> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/viewtopic.php?t=6199
<eric_3> when i try to run it, after the main menu pops up and i choose an option
<coz_> tpw_rules,  not that is very old :)  it will not work
<tpw_rules> :(
<grkblood13> whats the hotkey to draw a perfect circle in gimp?
<max_big> REGISTER bigras24 programthebeach@gmail.com
<Nitsuga> grkblood13, Ctrl
<coz_> tpw_rules,  nautilus has to have a few libraries updated or changed or patched and as I said no one has bothered to do that for current nautilus...
<max_big> weeek
<Nitsuga> max_big, ups!
<max_big> ?
<max_big> Nitsuga, what was that?
<Nitsuga> max_big, you have posted your email and password to the channel :S
<Nitsuga> eric_3, main menu?
<grkblood13> Nitsuga, no the hotkey that makes perfect squares and circles
<cooper> o.o
<grkblood13> where height and width stays the same
<coz_> max_big,  first type   /msg nickserv then register etc
<eric_3> Nitsuga: yes i am running it a a live CD.
<Nitsuga> eric_3, so you can't boot the live-cd?
<eric_3> Nitsuga: The disk makes a menu pop up and i tell it which option to run
<eric_3> Nitsuga: No, i can boot it, it's just that after i choose and option and it trys to load
<|604|> why do i have 3 log files in linux that are 1.46gb?
<Nitsuga> eric_3, can you choose the option to run ubuntu without making changes?
<Jordan_U> |604|, Which are they?
<histo> |604|: what are they logs files for?
<|604|> kern.log.1 messages.1 syslog.1
<|604|> in /var
<PyjamaSpank> grkblood13: shift is it not? but you still need to keep it kind of on target
<tpw_rules> coz_: cool, i got it to work. can i control gconf-editor via command line?
<coz_> tpw_rules,  you mean open gconf
<eric_3> Nitsuga: i have 2 discs, one with ubuntu 9.10 and another with GParted on it. I am getting errors with GParted disc
<grkblood13> shift doesnt do it either
<eric_3> Nitsuga: I have not tried the Ubuntu disc
<Nitsuga> eric_3, you can run gparted from the ubuntu CD :)
<tpw_rules> coz_: no, i want to make a shell script to easily dis/enable it
<histo> |604|: whats your uptime?
<|604|> histo, the os has been installed a week
<quontrex> last august
<manualoverride> yo
<RxDx> como inicio o Xserver dps de dar um kill nele?
<|604|> and was never up for more than 12 hours
<|604|> its a laptop
<eric_3> Nitsuga: K, can you run me through the setup while i am doing it? You know, help me as we go.
<Nitsuga> eric_3, start the live enviroment with the run without making changes option and go to System -> Administration -> Gparted Partiiton Editor
<coz_> tpw_rules,   oh  well the easy way would be to install ubuntu tweak  ...i believe it has that option somewhere in the gui  but yes there are commands for gconf...I dont know them off hand though
<manualoverride> whats good
<Nitsuga> eric_3, now I have to go, it's late, but you can ask anyone in the channel :)
<ZykoticK9> tpw_rules, you can use the gconftool-2 to script changes to gconf
<coz_> ok be back a bit later hopefully
<Nitsuga> eric_3, good luck !
<fliptop> |604|:  logfilename.1 - usually a rotated log file, probably done once per week
<histo> |604|: thats odd maybe someone else would know why. unless you ahve a bunch of errors juts dumping there.
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules, gconftool
<eric_3> Nitsuga:  Thanks
<tpw_rules> oh, you can do stuff to gconf via the command line
<|604|> suppose i could open them
<|604|> and see what the logs are filled with
<tpw_rules> ish...
<histo> |604|: or atleast tail them and see what the last few entries were
<|604|> how do i tail them?
<|604|> it would take 6 days to open them
<PyjamaSpank> grkblood13: expand from centre, then shift
<Jordan_U> |604|, Less and other command line tools should have no problem with multi gig text files, not too sure what a GUI editor like gedit would do with it though.
<|604|> i can try nano
<|604|> brb
<PyjamaSpank> grkblood: that doesn't work either, sorry
<tpw_rules> no don';t
<eric_3> Hey, is anyone willing to run me through the process of creating a dual boot sys. The sys already has a windows partition that covers all but 4-5gb.
<grkblood13> ok, now how do i save my selection so i can use the same selection again
<God2> Hello?
<PyjamaSpank> grkblood13: fixed aspect ratio, and set the ratio
<Nitsuga> !hello | God2
<ubottu> God2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<God2> I have never used an irc client before
<Nitsuga> God2, this is a good place to start ;)
<ZykoticK9> tpw_rules, to turn off (gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "false") to turn on (gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "false") just everything inside the () but not the ( or ) itself
<BGL-[2]> is there a way to overclock my eeepc w/out having to install a new kernel?
<dmsuperman> After resizing my ext4 FS using resize2fs I wish to shrink the partition appropriately. I think there's a command that commonly follows resize2fs to do exactly that, what is it?
<God2> Why would you want to overclock it?
<detrix> Can someone here walk me through in setting up samba so I can access a windows laptop.  I just installed it, but what configuration changes are necessary for me to see a windows computer on my home network???
<BGL-[2]> it's actually pretty common, the cpu is intentionally underclocked by oem
<God2> Really?
<BGL-[2]> yes
<jolaren> Nitsuga, histo: Is it possible to link the g-mail account login or however you login to the mail adress you pointed to the Google Apps?
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman, fdisk, but be careful.
<ZykoticK9> tpw_rules, sorry for the second on you need to use "true" not "false"
<fliptop> BGL-[2]:  what model eeepc?
<BGL-[2]> the 900
<jolaren> Nitsuga, histo: I mean so I can point them to my webpage.com
<God2> What's the default clock rate on a 900?
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: Of what?
<yemino> how can I fix the problem: "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-dayly/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<michael__> A good media player for Linux?
<BGL-[2]> i think it's 800 something
<Nitsuga> jolaren, yes of course. You have to make a CNAME record to google's servers
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman, Destroying your partition table.
<Nitsuga> everything is in the help
<IdleOne> michael__: VLC
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: I'm not looking to do it manually, I was specifically asking about a command that smartly recognizes the unused space in the partition after a resize of the FS
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: Otherwise I'd just go into parted/fdisk/cfdisk/etc
<dmsuperman> I want to make sure it's done right and I know I don't know enough about blocks and sectors and partitions tables to get it exactly right
<BGL-[2]> oh it's 900mhz
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman, Why don't you use gparted then?
<BGL-[2]> been a while since i looked at the actual clock
<God2> What's 900MHz?
<jolaren> Nitsuga, I understand.. so the mail login will be hosted by google on my domain.. that's insanenly sweet.. I might move my webhotel which I pay for mail hosteage to google
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: I'm not in a GUI
<agitdd99> yemino: you got it wrong link correction --> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<BGL-[2]> i've been overclocking it for a couple years in windows
<God2> I overclock my windows computer too
<agitdd99> yemino maybe you should run to download keyserver first
<God2> Why is my name grey?
<BGL-[2]> now i'm in 9.10 remix and want to overclock again
<jolaren> Nitsuga, I'm just waiting for my accname/password for my domain and I'll give it a go! I'm super thrilled
<`mOOse`> it's raining God2
<IdleOne> God2: it is just the default for Xchat to put your nick in grey
<Nitsuga> jolaren, you can import the emails from you webhotel before shutting it down via POP3/IMAP, and again, for free
<God2> How do I change it?
<IdleOne> God2: when someone else says your nick then it is shown to you in red probably
<IdleOne> God2: in the prefs somewhere
<God2> It is
<agitdd99> yemino: run this on terminal --> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 72D340A3
<owst> leave
<b41775t1y45y6> Any one: how much disk space i have to provide to mirror ubuntu repository...??????
<IdleOne> b41775t1y45y6: several hundred probably thousands of GB
<IdleOne> more like thousands
<sixofour> its taking forever to open these logs
<sixofour> i'm |604| btw
<scribawf> How do I recover my Grub2 menu after  reinstalling Windows XP?
<sixofour> is there any way to put a hard size limit on all log files?
<Jordan_U> sixofour, Even with "less filename.log" ?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sixofour> less?
<melik> scribawf: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<sixofour> i just did nano /var/log/kern.log.1
<Jordan_U> sixofour, It's a utility for viewing files. Try it.
<scribawf> Jordan_U; melik:  Thank You will check it out
<Mar> I need help I'm new to ubuntu I have a windows application I need for my work I need to install it wont work for meanyone?
<melik> Mar: what application
<Mar> Pampered partner
<IdleOne> b41775t1y45y6: seems I was completely off the mark. see http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<leming> how can ipull the serial number out of a computer that is running ubuntu? all the case stickers are gone?
<IdleOne> b41775t1y45y6: you will need to edit that first command for the version of ubuntu you want but should work
<sixofour> Jordan_U: the logs don't have anything of note
<melik> Mar: have you tried out 'wine' yet?
<g8tor_> hello all
<Mar> yes but it wont work
<sixofour> is there a way to hardlimit file sizes?
<sixofour> for logs
<melik> yeah not much you can do there Mar, sorry.
<melik> linux can't run windows binaries :/
<sixofour> get wine
<sixofour> then it can
<Mar> I installed wine and Linux Im stuck
<melik> sixofour: wine is buggy as hell.
<sixofour> yeah, in 1992
<Jordan_U> Mar: What application?
<sixofour> what is he trying to run?
<Azelphur> melik: no it's not, I play games in wine every day
<melik> in 2010 too.
<Mar> it says the application is supported by wine but it wont work?
<rgmatos> oi
<Jordan_U> Mar: or more importantly, what does it do?
<Azelphur> Mar I suggest heading over to #winehq, the wine support channel
<sixofour> alsa is worse than wine, we still use alsa
<aLemmer> Nah, WINE is wonderful if you're not retarded.
<rgmatos> hello
<sixofour> [well, in use oss..lol]
<xci> exactly
<rgmatos> hello, how are you?
<aLemmer> I just finished playing Fallout 3 with WINE.
<rgmatos> speak portuguese
<xci> aLemmer: whoa, did it work well?
<Mar> its pampered partner shoud I delete linux then
<Jordan_U> !pt | rgmatos
<ubottu> rgmatos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xci> I've had minor problems with almost every program I've tried to run with wine
<xci> but still, I've been usually very happy
<aLemmer> Yes, it worked quite well.
<sixofour> is there a way to hardlimit file sizes for logs?
<sixofour> linux made 3 1.46 gb system logs
<xci> and I am also aware that you can configure your wine behaviour to make some bigger programs work
<Souljah> man logrotate
<Souljah> sixofour: man logrotate
<aLemmer> The frame rate sucks compared to Windows', but it's still >60 FPS, which is all I care about.
<xci> but I think that some programs are just totally unusable with wine
<iicsa> I'm looking for a good soundcard (really one that captures decent sound) to record screencasts. Anyone have a recommendation? My onboard audio is terrible, and cant get my SB Audigy card to work.
<Mar> the application orders products from the internet and tracks orders that sort of stuff
<delimax> iicsa: i have my sb audigy working
<Mar> ok wine support channell
<melik> if i were dependant on a windows app, i wouldn't use wine.
<melik> Jordan_U: his app was pampered partner
<melik> it has a bronze rating on wine
<iicsa> delimax, u running 9.10? and using pulseaudio?
<GeekSquid> iicsa: I am really partial to the MAudio Delta44 ... a little expensive, but does a really nice job, I use it at a couple of radio stations for streaming
<delimax> iicsa: yes
<sixofour> Souljah: i'm not trying to clear logs daily, i'm trying to set logs to a 100mb size limit
<melik> Mar: yes. if you are dependant on that application; might as well.
<melik> only use linux when it suits your needs.
<sixofour> so onc eit gets to 100mb, it deletes itself or the oldest entries or how ever it works
<sixofour> melik so how do you learn linux?
<Souljah> your ever been into shellskripting?
<sixofour> it will never meet the needs for those who don't know how to use it
<iicsa> delimax, sound output is working fine for me, just not input. I've tried tons of things w/ no luck (not muted). Did you have to get newer ver of alsa?
<sixofour> me Souljah?
<melik> sixofour: then oh well.
<Souljah> yep
<Lachance> sixofour, Nicely said
<sixofour> Souljah:  no
<Souljah> seems like a script of 5 lines in your case
<iicsa> GeekSquid, how is the quality from the mic input?
<Lachance> This is the reason why there are many different Operating Systems and many different distros of these operating systems, guys. Use the one that fits you.
<Souljah> sixofour: try get used to it
<melik> exactly Lachance
<fliptop> sixofour:  that pretty much stands for any o/s
<GeekSquid> iicsa: crystal clear, although it is a line input and requires a preamp
<delimax> iicsa: oh as for input i haven't tested. i know that the kernel supports the sb audigy though
<sixofour> Souljah:  my system made GB sized logfiles, i couldn't even boot , so i need to cap them at 10mb
<melik> i hate people that push linux down other people's throats
<Souljah> its not bootable?
<sixofour> 100mb*
<sixofour> i had to delete stuff in order to bootn
<sixofour> kde wouldn't load
<iicsa> GeekSquid, ur gonna laugh at me - what is a preamp? is that something i can "turn on"/control with software (via volume control or something)
<Lachance> melik, Well... I personally think Linux, well - virtually any Unix-style system, is the "perfect" system. But that's MY opinion. =P
<GeekSquid> iicsa: and that is coming from an Audio Engineer with 20 years of professional expierence
<melik> i agree too.
<fliptop> sixofour:  you should increase your / partition size to 20 or 25gb
<sixofour> why?
<sixofour> so the logs can be bigger? lol
<fliptop> sixofour: or create a separate partition for /tmp or /var/log
<sixofour> they went to 1.4 gb in like 10 minutes
<Souljah> sixofour:  so, get a live sytem ( for example usb) and secure the whole /var/log directory
<Plinker> Its a pre-amp to boost signal AF
<delimax> Lachance: agreed!
<sixofour> what Souljah?
<sixofour> i jsut need to tell linux not to allow them to get big
<melik> no Lachance
<sixofour> better eyt, if i could turn logging off , even better
<melik> its the perfect OS for us.
<Souljah> you cant boot the sytem for now, right?
<GeekSquid> iicsa: a preamp takes the Low impedance signal from the microphone and turns it into a higher voltage, any good mini-soundboard will do, you can get one for less than $100
<sixofour> yes Souljah
<melik> but a music producer, its a POS system.
<fliptop> sixofour: log files don't work that way, what you have to do is protect the rest of your partitions if a process starts to run away and fill up /var/log
<melik> piece of sh**
<sixofour> but / is still 94% full
<Plinker> iicsa:  In other words it amplies it for the next stage
<melik> partly because it doesn't provide good programs/tools for music producing
<Souljah> so, boot it with a live sytem and clear the /var/log directory
<iicsa> GeekSquid, ok understand. I'm just doing simple screencasts - not looking to spend more then like $70/80 bucks....
<sixofour> i am sure you can limit log files
<melik> or the programs/tools provided don't come to par with the programs/tools found on other systems
<Lachance> melik, delimax the fact still stands that I would not recommend Unix/Linux unless I thought the person was capable of using it. I would never install it on another's system unless I knew they could handle any issues that arise, as well.
<sixofour> Souljah:  i can clear it right now, no issue
<sixofour> but for future reference i want to limit logging
<melik> Lachance: my mom runs linux.
<Lachance> My brother-in-law installed Ubuntu when I recommended it. I still hear about how 'I' destroyed his computer. >_>
<Souljah> better backupit now, on usb p.ex. and then next step
<sixofour> lol
<melik> she likes it, she uses it for email + web browsing + youube
<rinaldo> helloooo
<melik> youtube*
<delimax> Lachance: although that's probably true, Ubuntu is getting so easy to use that pretty much anyone could be productive with it
<sixofour> Souljah:  back uo what?
<sixofour> up
<Souljah> sixofour: the logs?
<sixofour> i don't need them
<sixofour> i'm gonna delete them alkl together
<Lachance> delimax, I like Fedora and Mint a lot as well. When I do recommend Linux I usually recommend Mint, then Ubuntu, then Fedora. (In order of difficulty)
<Souljah> so, rm -rf /var/log/
<Souljah> who cares
<sixofour> i know lol
<Lachance> They're all top-notch distros IMO.
<Souljah> why u log then, when you dont need em
<sixofour> Souljah:  i can delete the,\m ,thats not an issue
<sixofour> lol
<Souljah> :)
<melik> basically what i'm trying to say is if Mar needs that windows programs for work.. he shouldn't run linux.
<delimax> Lachance: i see. haven't used mint
<sixofour> soulja, linux makes logs itself
<sixofour> i want linux to limit those log files
<Souljah> you can turn it of, if youlike
<GeekSquid> iicsa: buy this, my reccommendation .. all in one package http://www.bswusa.com/proditem.asp?item=C-1U
<sixofour> how/
<Souljah> yeah,i see
<sixofour> how? *
<Souljah> umm
<Lachance> delimax, It's the same thing as Ubuntu, but with all the restricted packages already installed. (DVD, MP3, etc.) It's much more "noobie" friendly.
<Souljah> sec
<aLemmer> Hey, what exactly does the "Extended IDE Drive" setting in BIOS do? I know what an extended IDE drive is, but does this setting just allow/disallow Ext. IDE drives?
<Lachance> melik, what app?
<melik> i forgot Lachance, it had a bronze rating on wine.
<melik> (implying it runs poorly)
<sixofour> logs are deleted
<melik> Lachance: do you run ubuntu?
<Lachance> melik, I see. I've never gotten Wine to run properly anyway. I avoid using it like the plague. >_>
<Souljah> sixofour: please holdon a sec
<melik> same.
<Souljah> i wast just clicking through an not reallyy ready yet to give support, especially on english
<sixofour> ./ is now 3.5gb
<Lachance> melik, Yes, Ubuntu was my first Linux and I still use it as my primary distro.
<Souljah> lol
<melik> i used to run ubuntu, but got sick of re-installing a new release.
<sixofour> 6.5gb free
<sixofour> or so
<qwertyjustin> hey - i saw a buddys ubuntu the other day - and he has a really neat window manger where he can turn all his windows open, into 4 small equally seperate windows on his desktop
<iicsa> GeekSquid, awesome - and that takes sound card totally out of the picture. Drivers work in ubuntu?
<Lachance> melik, What're you running?
<melik> (cuz i like staying bleeding edge)
<melik> arch
<qwertyjustin> what is that that does that?
<Lachance> qwertyjustin, Compiz has an effect like that, I think. You need to install the Compiz manager. (I think, I'll check for you...)
<GeekSquid> iicsa: yes, berhinger has always been good to me
<iicsa> GeekSquid, perfect. thanks so much for your help.
<GeekSquid> iicsa: you might need to uninstall pulseaudio to make it work
<qwertyjustin> yeah i noticed i had compiz running as a service on 9.10 - any idea how to rip open the settings for it
<qwertyjustin> ?
<iicsa> ok yea so I tried that when trying to get my SB audigy to work. What did you install in its place?
<Souljah> sixofour: so every some 5minutes you run out of memory?
<Lachance> qwertyjustin, Open your Applications->Ubuntu Software Center and search for Compiz
<Souljah> try first kill syslogd
<GeekSquid> !ccsm | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<sixofour> Souljah:  wha- ?
<Lachance> melik, I've never used Arch, but I've heard lots of good things. =)
<Souljah> umm
<Lachance> Thanks GeekSquid =D
<iicsa> GeekSquid, when i removed pulseaudio, and rebooted - none of my apps would work (like even simple sound recorder) cuz it said it did not detect a sound device.
<sixofour> sixofour@MrBlowtatoes:~$ kill syslogd
<sixofour> bash: kill: syslogd: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Souljah> killall syslogd
<magn3ts> Can I change from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit in place?
<sixofour> syslogd no process found
<qwertyjustin> thanks
<Jordan_U> magn3ts, Not easily
<melik> Lachance: arch is great.
<Souljah> sixofour: ps -e | grep syslogd
<GeekSquid> iicsa: you can force it to use alsa, you shouldn't have to, however the microphone will detect nicely ,,, the other way would be to record with audacity and cut the audio back together with your screencast in avidemux
<magn3ts> Jordan_U, :{ is /home safe to leave in place and then just upgrade / ?
<melik> Lachance: install once, configure once
<Souljah> sixofour: get the jobID
<Souljah> and: kill -9 ID
<sixofour> sixofour@MrBlowtatoes:~$ ps -e | grep syslogd
<sixofour>   838 ?        00:01:27 rsyslogd
<melik> then just keep updating your packages
<Souljah> kill -9 838
<Lachance> melik, Debian is similar. I really love Debian, but the current release is really showing it's age.
<Jordan_U> magnetic_, If by upgrade you mean re-install, yes.
<Souljah> (sudo)
<melik> yeah arch just stays bleeding edge
<sixofour> ok
<sixofour> done
<Souljah>  ps -e | grep syslogd again, too see if it comes upagain
<Souljah> (i think it should)
<iicsa> GeekSquid, I'm just thinking in regards to trying to get my SB Audigy SE to try to work. would save me $70. After i remove pulseaudio, how do you "force" alsa?
<sixofour> Souljah:  lots of them are coming up, i am killing them
<SaratogaCx>  Hi, I have a problem with Wireless..  My machine used to work and at some point it stopped getting a dhcp address from my router.  I can see my router other computers can connect to it (android phone, windows pc etc.) w/out issue but dhclient commands try and fail.  Any ideas where I can start looking to fix this?
<Souljah> lots of them o_0
<sixofour> 6 so far
<Souljah> crap
<Souljah> other solution... you say u NEVER need that logs (think about what you say)
<Jordan_U> SaratogaCx, Does setting up a static ip work?
<sixofour> i don't need them
<sixofour> why do i?
<SaratogaCx> I havn't tried that.
<GeekSquid> iicsa: If I were you I'd look around and do more research, I know I have setup an Audigy, I just don't remember how, I go with the prostuff anyway and consumer stuff drives me crazy, and the last thing you would want is to drive me crazy
<Souljah> when you have errors, to see wherre and why u have them
<Souljah> simple thing thought
<sixofour> 8 killed now
<sixofour> lol
<Souljah> i can show you, how to not upstart this log daemon
<Souljah> but maybe some1 else has a better olution for this problem
<sixofour> can't i limit the size of logfiles?
<Souljah> it should be limeted... dont know what went wrong there, dude
<iicsa> GeekSquid, ok thanks :)
<sixofour> how do i check?
<Souljah> check wha
<sixofour> to see what the size is
<sixofour> limit
<Souljah> dont know
<duvnell> anyone know of a webpage dedicated to listing all linux libraries (or OSS libs).. by category/function.. by maturity/stability.. by license.. etc  .. some place to catalog all the work out there to know if you need to write a new one or just use what already exists?
<Souljah> what did google tell you?
<sixofour> me/
<SaratogaCx> wow.. I feel dumb now... Apparently my WEP index was set wrong.. it's working now.. I'll go cray in a corner.
<sixofour> i didn't google iot
<sixofour> lol
<Plinker> distrowatch.com
<SaratogaCx> with a book on learning how to spell
<duvnell> Plinker: that to me?
<Plinker> yep!
<justinlilly> What does gdm read to figure out its display information? /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<duvnell> Plinker: but that has much more than libs.. and I"m not sure how I'd find .. say I'm looking for a library that makes network connections for me
<iicsa> GeekSquid, i freaking fixed it! So i just was messing w/ the alsamixer. there is some "shared mic/line in" setting. flipped that to mic in and works now...
<Souljah> sixofour: man logrotate
<Souljah> you can fire it up more than once a day
<ryanprior> My mouse is being moved when I press my keypad keys. How do I get my normal keypad back?
<iicsa> the volume control applet does not expose the setting, only exposed in alsamixer
<hugleo> iwconfig wlan0 essid MyNetwork works but put wireless-essid MyNetwork in /etc/networks don't work. Do you need any help?
<GeekSquid> iicsa: now that was easy
<sixofour> firewhat?
<hugleo> *can
<iicsa> GeekSquid, haha not really. only took me a freakin hour :)
<Souljah> it can run automatically the often you want
<Plinker> duvnell: Some f what you want, not sure if there is an index like that?
<mhaedo> hey everyone
<Plinker> (of)
<ryanprior> kp5 clicks, kp+ double-clicks, kp4 moves my cursor left, kp6 moves it right, etc -- how do I stop that behaviour?
<Souljah> but thats not the perfect solution
<duvnell> Plinker: thinking of starting one
<sixofour> how do i do that... did i say i don't know what i am doing ?
<duvnell> might contact OSDN first
<iicsa> GeekSquid, still doesnt work well. i haev the "boost" all the way up to 100 and its still real quiet.
<mhaedo> does anyone here know of a simple way to time how long a process takes to complete at the command line (compiling a kernel for example) ?
<Souljah> sixofour: anything is wrong with your syslog daemon, im not well in formed `bout it
<Souljah> maybe you ask some1 else,im sorry
<Jordan_U> mhaedo, time <command>
 * mhaedo feels stupid.
<mhaedo> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Souljah> lots of workarounds, but not the exact solution for your problem in my head
<Jordan_U> mhaedo, You're welcome.
<sixofour> how can i limit the size of all my system logs?
<mhaedo> wow it works. so simple. so amazing.
<mhaedo> now i dont have to sit around with a stopwatch to see how long it takes to compile my kernel!
 * mhaedo is happy
<iicsa> GeekSquid, eh just got it. had to keep messing round. "analog s" => "mic", "mic" and "line in" to 100...
<nomasteryoda> ya that is a cool tool mhaedo
<Ze_M> isnt posible to get s dvd ubuntu iso image?
<Jordan_U> sixofour, With logrotate.
<sixofour> Jordan_U:  how don i do that/
<sixofour> do*
<Ze_M> isnt posible to get s dvd ubuntu iso image??
<robb> Ze_M: iso's are available for download
<Ze_M> robbwhere?
<robb> ubuntu.com :)
<Ze_M> [robb] but not dvd isos afaik
<robb> Ze_M: don't follow you...
<olskolirc> I'm on Lucid and my 'update-app-install keeps crashing and I have no sound...any help?
<kameron> i just bought a netbook and i'm looking to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix, but it requires a 1gb usb flash drive. i only have a 512meg flash drive. can i install just a base system then update gui etc from there? or are there other options?
<robb> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<robb> Ze_M: maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd ?
<Ze_M> [robb] i dont see 4gb iso images available to download
<sixofour> how do i limit?
<sixofour> i did logrotate 100k it didn't work
<sixofour> logrotate size 100k
<sixofour> *
<Elrox> kameron, personally, i hate the netbook remix, just go with 9.04
<Ze_M> [robb] but isnt availabel for 10
<lubosz> hi
<kameron> Elrox, either way, i have the same problem of a small usb flash drive. any solution? netinstall maybe?
<lubosz> is there a boost ppa for karmic?
<[_miT_]> is there a way to 'load balance' two connections on ubuntu? (say WLAN and LAN)
<lubosz> i need boost version 1.41
<robb> 10.x is going to be alpha? still
<Ze_M> [robb] alpha3
<quy> hello
<robb> so then...
<Ze_M> mandriva put available in all rc releases a dvd iso
<Jordan_U> sixofour, /etc/logrotate.conf You probably want to uncomment "compress" and add something like "size 500M"
<Ze_M> including for both arches
<Elrox> kameron, there is a net-install, but i will have to look tomorrow from work,,, unless someone else here knows...
<sixofour> Jordan_U: i want to do like size 100m max
<robb> Ze_M: last url has the answer...
<Jordan_U> sixofour, That's fine
<kameron> Elrox, i did a netinstall one time to a base debian system, and upgraded to ubuntu. this was years ago and it was hell. i hope there's something official by ubuntu now.. there must be.
<sixofour> does rotate delete logs or jsut make a bunch of 100mb logs?
<Ze_M> [robb] wich url?
<darkstar1> Is there a way to extend the / partition?
<sixofour> like .1 .2 .3 .4 etc all 100mb
<[_miT_]> darkstar1: try gpart?
<MilitantPotato> darkstar1: load a LiveCD, install gparted
<quy> exit
<quy> qui
<[_miT_]> lol
<darkstar1> gparted is installed but I can't unmount to extend the partition
<Jordan_U> sixofour, It rotates the logs after they become the specified size, by default 4 copies are kept but you can change that.
<sixofour> i want 0 copies
<[_miT_]> darkstar1: hence why one would boot via LiveCD :)
<sixofour> and jsut delete when 100mb
<Jordan_U> sixofour, compress will also help a LOT since it's text.
<darkstar1> [_miT_]: thanks.. there's no other way?
<axisys> what is that tool that compresses best .. isn't it 7zip or something? forgot
<Jordan_U> sixofour, Change "rotate 4" to "rotate 0" then.
<innatech> How do I force a resoultion despite a KVM switch interfering w detection? X is ignoring my modeline.
<adante> hi, where would i find ubuntu specific documentation for the pure-ftpd package?
<[_miT_]> darkstar1: im sure there are tons of other ways, this is linux ;) .. but thats the eaisest (for me anyway)
<aLemmer> Hey, the latest Intel processor is the i7, right?
<darkstar1> [_miT_]: thanks
<sixofour> where do i add the size line?
<[_miT_]> adante: 'man pure-ftpd' from terminal?
<mclark1128> After an attempted downgrade to grub-legacy from grub2, I accidentally ran grub-install to my /boot partition and not my mbr.
<Elrox> kameron, look at the section "Server and network installations"  from here--->>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<mclark1128> Now I think I've corrupted my /boot, and cannot mount that partition via livecd
<mhaedo> hey, anyone happen to know how to build a kernel the "ubuntu way" with a -j flag to use multiple cores?
<mhaedo> ie. with make-kpkg
<mclark1128> Is there a way to basically reset the /boot partition to the state its in right after install?
<[_miT_]> is there a way to 'load balance' two connections on ubuntu? (say WLAN and LAN)
<sixofour> Jordan_U: where do i put the size 20m option/
<adante> [_miT_]: that looks like the generic documentation
<[_miT_]> adante: i cheat and use the GTK package to manage my users/folders/ect for pure-ftpd :)
<jeri> Hi has anyone had a problem with a logitech quickcam and skype?
<Jordan_U> mclark1128, grub-install shouldn't ever harm a file system. What filesystem is your /boot and what error do you get when you try to mount it?
<lenovo> who can tell me how to control the length of the conky
<Ze_M> [robb] whats an alternate iso?
<[_miT_]> lenovo: did you edit the conkyrc file?
<mclark1128> Jordan_U: fdisk -l says my boot (/dev/sda2) is HPFS/NTFS
<Jordan_U> sixofour, Anywhere, but right before the rotate option is probably a good place since they are related.
<mclark1128> here's the thing
<lenovo> yes
<sixofour> ok Jordan_U
<mclark1128> Before I was able to run 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot'
<sixofour> anything else i can do?
<mclark1128> and it was great
<mclark1128> now if i run the same command i get
<mclark1128> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<sixofour> ok, time to see if the rt kernal works
<sixofour> :p
<Ze_M> why is gnome the default WM instead kde?
<mclark1128> if i try "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot" I get
<mclark1128> "wrong fs type"
<mclark1128> if i try ntfs I get
<[_miT_]> mclark1128: and fdisk reads it as NTFS?
<mclark1128> that's what it says in the 'system' column
<mclark1128> which I thought was strange
<mclark1128> My initial problem was that GRUB2 was caught in an infinite reboot
<[_miT_]> mclark1128: weird.
<mclark1128> Likely due to the installation of Adobe CS3 on my Windows 7 partition
<mclark1128> (I think their updater software might somehow corrupt grub's space)
<Jordan_U> mclark1128, I'm not sure how Adobe CS3 would affect grub
<davep> unable to create './usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2' no such file or directory
<davep> uhhh. that file is there
<mclark1128> I'm not sure either, except that I read several posts that alluded to some diagnostic software might cause this issue
<davep> and how does a file not being there make it impossible to create it
<kameron> Elrox, i think this option might work for me, as the netbook already has windows installed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<davep> isnt that backwards?
<mclark1128> Like dell or HP diagnostic, so I thought perhaps Adobe updater could behave similarly
<mclark1128> at any rate the issue happened literally the first reboot after installing adobe
<mclark1128> after restoring grub2 the first time
<mclark1128> I was able to boot to linux, and restart
<mclark1128> and return to grub
<gouki> Has anyone had a problem where Vino server makes a computer available over the Internet, when there is no port forwarding on the router for such computer? Port scans reveal that in fact 5900 is open and being used by VNC software.
<mclark1128> but after returning to windows grub was locked up again
<Fezzler> I use Ardour application.  Will the Update Manager tell me when a new version is available?
<[_miT_]> is there a way to 'load balance' two connections on ubuntu? (say WLAN and LAN)
<mclark1128> either way, I've had other issues with grub2 so I've decided to downgrade
<mhaedo> mclark1128: what issues, out of curiosity
<davep> renaming the file made no different
<mclark1128> And i was SOOO close, but i just made a mistake on literally the last step
<davep> difference
<Jordan_U> mclark1128, My guess is that you have a braindead OEM 'feature' that is thinking your windows install is broken and is trying to 'fix' it. I think installing grub to a partition is just a read herring.
<Fezzler> In Ubuntu, do I need to uninstall programs before installing their updated version?  Install "on top of" them?
<[_miT_]> Fezzler: good question, i've always just installed over them.
<Jordan_U> mclark1128, Installing CS3 might have triggered the OEM software, but there's no way CS3 itself caused this.
<Balsaq> does ubuntu have a way of pulling a serial number out of a computer, when all the stickers have been removed from the case?
<kameron> Fezzler, you can just use the "-upgrade" tag on apt-get.
<mhaedo> Balsaq: serial number for what exactly?
<kameron> Balsaq, no
<jeri> Is there a way to make my web cam turn on while using skype?
<[_miT_]> Balsaq: you can try to look at the info of "sudo lshw"
<mclark1128> Jordan_U: Fair enough, I just felt it may be somehow related since I have never had this problem until I installed it.
<mhaedo> jeri: does it work using cheese?
<mclark1128> Like you said, it could have triggered some other software causing it.
<[_miT_]> Balsaq: thats how i get my motherboard serial number at least :)
<jeri> yes
<|604|> kde seems to have halted at 50% loading [after logging into it
<Fezzler> kameron>> So...sudo apt-get ardour -upgrade
<puff> Anyone familiar wtih using google talk to send/recieve phone text messages?  I'm trying to figure it out.
<mclark1128> When I try to boot to grub I get some error message, I can't remember exactly, but it's something along the lines of an invalid filesystem
<mhaedo> jeri: i've personally never had any luck with it. didn't try very hard to get it working though
<mclark1128> and then I get grub rescue>
<Plinker> Balsaq: There is a little program that will do this not sure if I did it in Windows or Linux
<kameron> Fezzler, i don't remember the exact command as i don't have a linux box in front of me, but it's like "sudo apt-get install -upgrade" that will query your configured sources for newer version and isntall them automatically.
<mclark1128> so, is it possible to restore /boot/ to its original state?
<kameron> Fezzler, if you have a local .deb to install it's reccomended to remove the original program and install the newer .deb
<jeri> ok is there any alternative to skype
<DaemonFC> jeri, Ekiga perhaps?
<mclark1128> jeri: Chat Roulette
<mclark1128> Of course, you may not like what you see :)
<jeri> ok, Thank You
<rassilon> rassilon
<Fezzler> kameron>> don't remember -  I think I used ubuntu studio audio to install all my audio stuff
<Elrox> Balsaq, boot to windows and use Belarc Advisor, this is OT so ask in #windows
<|604|> Jordan_U now kde says "no write access to /home/sixofour/.ICEauthority
<|604|> and cannot load
<|604|> kde
<Plinker> Balsaq: Google something like "program, Find application serial numbers"
<Balsaq> ok thanks PLinker  and   [_mit_]   and Elrox
<[_miT_]> np Balsaq :)
<clever_> Im new to  Ubuntu. Trying out this program
<[_miT_]> clever_: welcome!
<mclark1128> When I try to do a grub-install to /dev/sda2 I get "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub/
<|604|> Jordan_U btw, i am on the rt-kernal now
<Jordan_U> mclark1128, My suggestion is to reformat that partition with gparted, follow this guide to re-install grub*2*, while you are in the chroot re-install the linux-image-... package to get your kernel images back in /boot. Once you have done that, if windows ever clobbers grub again send a message to the grub-devel mailing list or try #grub and they will most likely tell you how to give them a dump of your embedded are to try to fig
<Jordan_U> ure out what is doing it.
<Jordan_U> mclark1128, Sorry, "this guide" being http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<[_miT_]> is there a way to 'load balance' two connections on ubuntu? (say WLAN and LAN)
<|604|> Jordan_U you get my messages?
<jarray52> My laptop using the Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 periodically disconnects every 15 minutes to every 2hours from the Internet. What could cause this?
<Jordan_U> |604|, Have you run any graphical applications with sudo instead of gk/kdesudo recently?
<|604|> yes
<mclark1128> Jordan_U: Do you happen to know the filesystem that /boot should be typically?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | |604|
<ubottu> |604|: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hky> how to remove conntrack in ubuntu ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ms word saved the doc to pdf and it was 1.8 mb openoffice saved the exact same file and it was 18.3 mb =_= with the same quality (first thing I have found windows is better at)
<mclark1128> is it ext3 (ubuntu 9.10)
<|604|> wgat does that have to do with anything Jordan_U?
<nFxus> what is the best filesystem for large data storage raid6 setups
<doltek> what program can I use to do my taxes with?
<[_miT_]> hky: sudo apt-get remove conntrack
<jarray52> nFxus: How important is error recovery?
<Jordan_U> |604|, Read the link from ubottu
<nFxus> very
<nFxus> well
<|604|> um...
<[_miT_]> hky: or if you want to purge everything (including config files) run: sudo apt-get purge conntrack
<millhouse513> nFxus:  I've always been happy with XFS.  ReiserFS is good too
<|604|> what does that have to do with killing kde at startup?
<jarray52> nFxus: Use ext3
<nFxus> with luks encryption as well
<jarray52> nFxus: ext4 may have bugs and xfs has problems with error recovery.
<nFxus> explin error reconvery pls..
<millhouse513> nFxus:  It depends too on what you intend to do with the overall filesystem.  if you're not going to grow the filesystem ext3 is good
<millhouse513> but if you're going to need to scale up, ext3 takes a long time to resize a volume
<jarray52> nFxus:ext4 and xfs are faster than ext3 though.
<jarray52> millhouse513: He said error recovery is very important.
<millhouse513> jarray52:  ah, didn't see that..  Hrm..  well ext3 is VERY good for that; worst case you can mount it as ext2.  xfs though I've seen be pretty reliable as well
<nFxus> error recovery being if a drive dies correct
<hky> [_miT_]: i mean the conntrack in kernel module
<dsnyders> HI all!  Does anyone have kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<millhouse513> anyone know emacs??  for some reason my emacs is not properly highlighting my c++ syntax :(
<nFxus> I have seen that zfs is good as well would that be anyaccount.. or is that soly for opensolars
<jarray52> millhouse513: I like xfs. It's fast. But, I don't store customer data and such things.
<|604|> when i boot kde and type in my password it loads 50% and then says this: no write access to /home/sixofour/.ICEauthority
<millhouse513> nFxus:  zfs is available for Linux via FUSE.  I've used it for an iSCSI based in-house storage solution...It's good.  I can't say much about performance because there was a lot i couldn't test, but it's a good filesystem
<Jordan_U> |604|, Did you read the link from ubottu?
<nFxus> so let me understand the error recovery part.. you are talking about when a drive dies and it resyncs correct
<|604|> no, there are like 40 different pages to read
<hky> is it safe to do aptitude purge libnetfilter-conntrack1 while the box live
<millhouse513> jarray52:  what filesystem do you use for >16TB?
<|604|> none of them meanted the error i got when searching
<|604|> mentioned
<jarray52> millhouse513: for what application? Scientific data? Customer data? Financial data?
<Jordan_U> |604|, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<kyle2> Im trying to get cups running, I did it a few weeks ago before i was forced to reinstall. The first time, in the end, all I needed to do was to change the listening port from loclhost to * then I ran a single cups command that enabled network printing. For the life of me I can't find that command again. Any one have any ideas?
<millhouse513> jarray52:  customer data?
<jarray52> millhouse513: gmail?
<monokrome> Hey. Is there a way I can browse through the files in a basic Ubuntu installation online? I just want to look at the default sudoers file.
<millhouse513> jarray52:  gmail??
<|604|> yes Jordan_U how is this related to my issue?
<snori> join #linuxoutlaws
<jarray52> millhouse513: A google employee wouldn't be asking questions here... but I imagine they deal with terabytes of E-mail.
<Red_HamsterX> monokrome, you can download the .debs from packages.ubuntu.com or grab the source rchives with apt.
<Jordan_U> |604|, The problem you have is caused by you running graphical apps with sudo
<brandon__> Guys Im trying to connect a Serial Printer to ubuntu through a USB to Serial Adapter, lsusb detects the adapter but cups wont detect the printer ....
<|604|> yes, but how do i fix it?
<Red_HamsterX> monokrome, .deb files are just archives. You can extract them easily.
<dsnyders> snori, it's /join, not just join.
<|604|> you want me to not run kde with sudo?
<|604|> how do i do that?
<monokrome> Red_HamsterX: I'd rather just look at the default sudoers file over HTTP if possible
<snori> yup thanks!
<millhouse513> jarray52:  no i don't work for google..  worked for a lit support company
<Jordan_U> |604|, Boot into recovery mode and run "mv /home/sixofour/.ICEauthority /home/sixofour/.ICEauthority-bad"
<nFxus> millhouse513. say u have 16 .15TB drives. u want to build 4 raid6 arrays. and encrypt all data with software raid. what would you choose
<|604|> i can do that from the ctrl-alt-f1 prompt?
<Monona> Jack is getting tons of xruns before I even run any other programs.  I've been doing a bunch of troubleshooting (some of which is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407904) and I'm pretty stuck.  How can I test if it's a hardware issue or rt-kernel issue or something like that?
<nFxus> 15tb = 1.5TB
<jarray52> millhouse513: Sorry. I was unclear. I was stating that a company such as Google for the purpose of E-mail may have 16TB of data.
<kyle2> is there a proper channel to get help with network printing?
<Jordan_U> |604|, Do what?
<|604|> what you said
<brandon__> Kyle2: what do you need?
<kyle2> Im trying to get cups running, I did it a few weeks ago before i was forced to reinstall. The first time, in the end, all I needed to do was to change the listening port from loclhost to * then I ran a single cups command that enabled network printing. For the life of me I can't find that command again. Any one have any ideas?
<jarray52> nFxus: What type of data are you storing? How randomly will data be accessed?
<millhouse513> jarray52:  we had a bunch of data..  the data was such that it grew because of the process and got pretty big..  XFS gave us really nice speed...in fact we consolidated to one linux server vs. three windows/ntfs servers which accomplished the same outcome :)
<nFxus> it will be accessed daily
<nFxus> more reads then writes
<brandon__> kyle2: cups can easily be handeled in Ubuntu Gui
<millhouse513> nFxus:  i haven't done encryption..
<|604|> Jordan_U i did that, now restart x?
<brandon__> kyle2: let me demonstrate
<brandon__> kyle2:
<Jordan_U> |604|, Yes.
<nFxus> i have with ext3 and raid1's
<jarray52> nFxus: Will the data be accessed sequentially or in a random way?
<nFxus> random
<robb> heh
<millhouse513> nFxus:  well, we setup a 14x500GB raid5 (mdadm) array running XFS and it ran pretty well--fast enough that the company moved operations to just it from three windows fs servers
<|604|> ok
<brandon__> kyle2: on the host PC (PC with printer to be shared) go into printing from System > Admin > Printing
<|604|> now, what is the kernal command?
<|604|> like umount -a or something?
<jarray52> nFxus: What do you mean by daily?
<brandon__> kyle2: Tell me when done
<millhouse513> nFxus:  will the data set grow past the 4xRAID6 arrays?
<jarray52> nFxus: that could be once a day. 100 times a day, etc...
<kyle2> brandon__: done...
<hellyeah> haha
<brandon__> kyle2: You should see a window that says Printer Configuration - Local Host
<mclark1128> Jordan_U, how do I reinstall the image packages to /boot?
<mclark1128> I've formatted the partition to be ext3
<rastasean> can anyone recommend a program similar to empathy IM?
<brandon__> kyle2: Click Server > Settings
<h0x1a> pidgin
<nFxus> 1000's of times aday... reads an writes... yes data will grow past 4 raids
 * m3onh0x84 is away: I'm must busy
<nFxus> but in small numbers
<jarray52> nFxus: Do you mean 16x 1.5terabyte drives or 16x 150GB drives?
<brandon__> kyle2: Click Server > SettingsThen Check (Show Printers, Publish Shared Printers, Allow Printing from the Internet, Allow Remote Admin then hit ok
<nFxus> 16 1.5tb's
<Red_HamsterX> monokrome, if you're still looking, I can just e-mail you one.
<dsnyders> HI all!  Does anyone have kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<nFxus> and i meant 2 8 disk raid6's
<Red_HamsterX> monokrome, or DCC.
<sixofour> Jordan_U: i seem to have kde working, and i am on the rt-kernal, but no sound :/
<brandon__> kyle2: State when done
<nFxus> 6 useable and 2 pairites
<jarray52> nFxus: Can you quantify how randomly the data accesses will be?
<kyle2> brandon__: there it is
<sixofour> i assume switching kernal broke some stuff Jordan_U ?
<sixofour> i'm 604
<h0x1a> abc
<nFxus> jarray52 expline the randomness
<nFxus> i dont understand that
<millhouse513> nFxus:  i'd recommend xfs.  just make sure no one hits the reset button on the server when you're in the middle of a TON of writes ;-)
<jarray52> nFxus: completely random or in 100 MB chuncks?
<brandon__> kyle2: Also make sure under Server > connect you have (Without Quotes "/var/run/cups/cups.sock"
<nFxus> ahh
<nFxus> 1-100+ chunks
<millhouse513> we had that once...only time we had to do xfs recovery...it took a while, but it came back
<Jordan_U> sixofour, No idea about the sound issue.
<jarray52> nFxus: chunk=?
<nFxus> varies from 1mb to 100+mb
<millhouse513> ext3 just takes a while to expand its fs...and you have to take the filesystem offline to do it.
<brandon__> kyle2: then on the Pc's to be hooked up check mark Server > Setting > (Show Printers Shared By other Systems, Allow Printing From Internet)
<millhouse513> i think it took...1 hour to expand 1-2TB for volume?
<nFxus> ya i have that issue now. with ext3
<brandon__> kyle2: Then your other pcs should detect the printer on the same network automatically
<jarray52> nFxus: xfs is very fast for large chunks. It's performance waynes as data reads become more random.
<Jordan_U> millhouse513, And xfs can't shrink at all, which I always found odd.
<kyle2> brandon__: thank you sir
<nFxus> ok so far.. xfs seems to be the one you all lean towards...
<brandon__> kyle2:  No Problem, printing was my hardest step in learning ubuntu, but its actually quite simple
<jarray52> millhouse513: Does raid offer protection against xfs file corruptions?
<millhouse513> Jordan_U:  why would you want to take disk space away?  ..i understand though, but i think when SGI wrote the fs they didn't think you'd want to downsize ;)
<millhouse513> jarray52:  i want to say no..  raid offers protection from a failing hard drive
<dsnyders> HI all!  Does anyone have kpovmodeler working in 9.04?
<jarray52> millhouse513:That's what I thought too.
<jarray52> but not sure.
<millhouse513> nFxus:  xfs takes a few seconds to resize and can do it while fs is live I believe
<nFxus> thats a +
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, still no solution eh?  well you're dedicated!
<jarray52> nFxus: What application do you have in mind?
<kyle2> is any one aware of a ext2/3/4 driver for windows 7?
<brandon__> Guys Im trying to connect a Serial Printer to ubuntu through a USB to Serial Adapter, lsusb detects the adapter but cups wont detect the printer ....
<millhouse513> nFxus:  I would do some testing...  easiest thing to do is setup the raid sets, format with xfs/ext3, then simulate some heavy i/o and do something nasty like hit the power button...see which comes back and if you need to run the recovery tools, which one comes back clean
<jarray52> nFxus: will the smallest data chunk be 1MB?
<millhouse513> kyle2:  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jarray52> I'm experiencing periodic disconnects using Ubuntu Netbook remix. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<nFxus> i would think so ya
<Jordan_U> nFxus, Just to make your decision harder, I'd recommend ext4. It's the current standard, can deal with large files and filesystems, and can be converted directly to btrfs when btrfs is ready.
<nFxus> maybe 1mb. would be hard for me to pinpont that one
<nFxus> is btrfs riser?
<kyle2> millhouse513: I don't believe that driver is supported in windows 7
<Jordan_U> nFxus, No
<nFxus> or what was riser
<nFxus> kk
<robb> jarray52: possibly similiar to USB power cycle issues?
<millhouse513> Jordan_U:  oh wow I didn't know that about converting to btrfs
<nFxus> when is the finial for btrfs
<Nightwatch> Jordan_U says EXT4 and millhouse513 says XFS... I got that right?
<jarray52> robb: Sorry. I didn't understand what you meant.
<DeltaLima28> im wondering is it hard to manage a 64 bit ubuntu system?  I mean, tar'ing and rebuilding stuff for the 64 bit version?
<millhouse513> NightWatch:  yes
<Hebram> !fuse > Hebram
<ubottu> Hebram, please see my private message
<[_miT_]> is there a way to 'load balance' two connections on ubuntu? (say WLAN and LAN)
<GeekSquid> cjohnston: nice note on lp/ubuntu/answers/103031 - I had to have a linux based phone
<jarray52> robb: I don't think it is a USB power cycle issue. The disconnects occur while the computer is being actively used.
<Jordan_U> millhouse513, It's pretty awesome actually. btrfs uses the "free space" from the ext2/3/4 filesystem, writes all of its meta-data there pointing to the same data blocks from the ext4 partition... ( since this comment is longer than I thought it would be I'll just point you here ): http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3
<cjohnston> GeekSquid: hehehe... are you the original op?
<GeekSquid> cjohnston: yeah, I posted it
<Jordan_U> millhouse513, And s/partition/filesystem/ in my comment
<millhouse513> Jordan_U:  I'll check it out
<cjohnston> Don't know what to tell you... I guess this is the one thing the iPhone does better?
<cjohnston> GeekSquid: ^
<mindviru1> Hi. I cannot click even though my mouse is moving.
<mindviru1> Before, whenever I clicked, it seemed like it was just clicking on the Pidgin tray icon.
<mindviru1> Because Pidgin appeared/disappeared every time I clicked.
<mindviru1> I need my mouse.
<nFxus> what would you pick if you had to choose tomorrow for a fs fellas
<mindviru1> Alt+tab is not working.
<mindviru1> This is urgent.
<mcurran> Is there a such thing as a wildcard character or string you could place in a web browser's url, so that a server's directory tree would be displayed (or make this easy to find)?
<mindviru1> I have 10 minutes to submit an assignment.
<GeekSquid> cjohnston: I'm certain it will get fixed quickly, It might make us look bad if it doesn't
<mindviru1> Pleas ehelp.
<mindviru1> *Please help.
<FloodBot3> mindviru1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> MindVirus, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<jarray52> Anyone know what could cause Ubuntu to periodically disconnect from the Internet? happens every 15 minutes on some networks. Other computers are not affected.
<mindviru1> Jordan_U: Yes.
<cjohnston> GeekSquid: I'll try to talk with the webmaster tomorrow.. If not, I have a meeting with him on Thursday.. So I'll bring it up then.
<mindviru1> Jordan_U: I can perform some keyboard shortcuts but not others.
<Jordan_U> mindviru1, Have you tried restarting X?
<mindviru1> mindviru1: I have a terminal open in GNOME right now because I assigned a keyboard shortcut to it.
<mindviru1> Jordan_U: No.
<mindviru1> I have an unsaved assignment.
<mindviru1> Jordan_U: Is there nothing I can do to reset my mouse click?
<Jordan_U> mindviru1, In what application?
<GeekSquid> cjohnston: might be upstream with moinmoin, not sure though ... you can have him contact me via LP or here if they need any debugging
<mindviru1> Jordan_U: Every.
<mindviru1> I have 2 minutes to talk.
<mindviru1> Then I restart X.
<cjohnston> GeekSquid: will do..
<mindviru1> And try to recover a document.
<mindviru1> *my document.
<Nightwatch> so btrfs is not ready Jordan_U ? what why you recommend ext4 because of the easy conversion?
<Nightwatch> *that
<brjann> mindviru1: you should be able to switch applications with Alt+Tab and save with Ctrl+S in most applications
<mindviru1> brjann: Alt+Tab does not work.
<Jordan_U> Nightwatch, Just in case he still has the same file system in a few years, makes less sense now that I think of it :)
<mindviru1> Hmm.
<brandon__> Guys Im trying to connect a Serial Printer to ubuntu through a USB to Serial Adapter, lsusb detects the adapter but cups wont detect the printer ....
<mindviru1> Now everything works for some reason.
<mindviru1> Thanks anyways. :)
<mindviru1> What a weird bug.
<srini> i got the error while installing Vncviewer  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brjann> o_O
<Nightwatch> so you recommend that Jordan_U ? xfs?
<Jordan_U> Nightwatch, I guess I'll just stay neutral :)
<Nightwatch> but you are between ext4 and xfs ?
<Jordan_U> Nightwatch, Yes.
<DJ_HaMsTa> how do i make a file executable ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am reading a tutorial that states /etc/openvpn/office.up should be executable and contain:
<ZykoticK9> DJ_HaMsTa, "chmod +x $FILENAME"
<Edgan> djhash_: chmod +x filename   or chmod 755 filename
<nFxus> reading on btrfs... seems like it will be a gem when its finial
<Edgan> djhash_: sorry, wrong person
<Edgan> nFxus: yeah
<DJ_HaMsTa> so add the info in the file and then dothe chmod thing ?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, dedicated or masochistic.  Not sure which yet.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, lol - well I hope you find an answer soon man!  good luck
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Why don't you quickly do an apt-get install kpovmodeler, run it, zoom in and out using the scrollwheel, and let me know if it's running fine on your system...  I can wait.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, it's been removed from Lucid
 * acovrig_asleep is away: I'm asleep
<aaron_liuj> we r in day time
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Wow!  I was only joking, but thanks for trying.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, it's installing in a VM - it's installed in a VM now
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, So, it's been removed from lucid.
<dsnyders> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<shahzad> any body tell me about where i go to open a corel draw file
<shahzad> i need some help to open a cdr file in ubuntu 9.04
<genii> shahzad: There's no packaged applications for ubuntu which can immediately open .cdr files... but you may want to check out http://sk1project.org/  they usually have an Ubuntu package available there
<rzx237> shahzad: whats the extension?
<shahzad> i install this package but i am not understand because the package not appear in menu
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, http://imagebin.org/87310 and you thought it looked bad on your system :)  remember this is running in a VM so the graphics where bound to fail
<rzx237> shahzad: try inkscape
<derenrich> I want to do something like cat foo | (filters) > foo without clobbering foo (since it gets truncated up front) and without a temp file, ideas?
<genii> shahzad: alt-f2 and put: sk1                   it should run
<ZykoticK9> derenrich, ">>" is append
<aaa_> непонятно как то
<derenrich> ZykoticK9: i don't want to append, I want to replace the file with the filtered version
<KB1JWQ> !ru | aaa_
<ubottu> aaa_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jef91> Anyone here ever use the desktop recorder xVidcap before? I am wondering if there is a way I can have it record audio output from my speaker output directly instead of my mic while it is recording
<derenrich> ZykoticK9: consider http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/U0yVaf3j
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, That does look bad, but I am seeing bits of fail like my system.  In the bottom right corner, you've got the camera view overlapping a front view.  In the top right, you've also got two views overlapping.
<nFxus> ok so here is another question... using dropbear with an encrypted root/ ...  unlocking that via ssh, has anyone had success with that
<ZykoticK9> derenrich, your best bet is probably to ask in #bash (if you don't get an answer here first), sorry man, i'm no help to ya.  Good luck.
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, so it may not be just my machine.
<dsnyders> derenrich, You may want to look into sed
<lenovo> my software called miro internet  tv can not play some rmvb files .how i do
<yupeng820921> can ubuntu 8.04 directory update to ubuntu 10.04?
 * genii ponders "directory update"
<dsnyders> genii, I think he meant directly
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, i also don't find any other frontend to povray in the repository :(  don't have any suggestions for you.
<genii> yurebis: You can go from Long Term Support version to next Long Term Support directly, yes
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Thanks for looking.
<Jordan_U> yurebis, 10.04 hasn't been released yet though
<ghufran> hi .. i am trying to setup a vpn connection between 9.1 and a remote network.. i was able to set it up the first time .. but then i restarted it and its not connected anymore .. how do i fix that?
<Monona> How can I change the IRQ of my soundcard?  I don't seem to have the option in BIOS.
<genii> Monona: Usually on the load option in /etc/modules
<genii> Monona: eg: drivername irq=#
<Monona> genii: How do I access that?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, BTW, I'm planning to upgrade my machine (800MHz, 380MB) to one that can handle virtualization.  What are you running on?
<genii> Monona: Do you know the name of the module your soundcard uses?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, AMD 64 X2 6400+
<parolang> Has anyone else had luck changing the window manager GNOME uses? I tried changing it in gconf-editor...but I log out, and log back in again and it returns to compiz.
<MilitantPotato> parolang: I use fusion-icon, seemed the easiest route
<parolang> What's that?
<genii> Monona: When you do, open /etc/modules by:  alt-f2   gksu gedit /etc/modules             add the modulename it uses and the irq=#   after it.
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, What motherboard?
<MilitantPotato> parolang: lets you change between compiz/gnome WM, and emerald
<Monona> gennii:  Would it be snd_hda_intel, maybe?
<Jordan_U> parolang, Turn off desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance
<parolang> MilitantPotato: I'm trying to use sawfish :)
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, Asus something or other (would have to reboot to find out, sorry) - i only have 4G of ram on my system, wish i had more.
<MilitantPotato> parolang: it lists all the ones currently installed, did for me atleast, even let me use kwin in gnome
<parolang> Jordan_U: It's set on none :/
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Only 4G, he says!  Sheesh!  Did you read my sub 1G specs?
<genii> Monona: That is likely. so you would put similar to:   snd-hda-intel irq=7                          as an example. And use hyphens and not underbars
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, sorry, didn't mean to belittle your rig in any way man ;)
<parolang> MilitantPotato: I'll see if it works.  Thanks.
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, <sniff>That's Okay.  I'll get over it.
 * dsnyders dabs tears from his eyes
<zcat[1]> trying to ./configure a program (not available as a a package, I checked) : configure: error: *** Qt toolkit not found, unable to continue ***  -- have installed libqt4-dev, qhat am I missing?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Seriously, though,  Thanks for trying kpovmodeler out for me.
<zcat[1]> software is http://www.rivendellaudio.org/ if it helps...
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, sorry i couldn't be more help.  i must say, i think it's interesting that it's not in the Lucid repo - i take it someone out there doesn't like kpovmodeler
<parolang> Okay...I think I must of messed up my X somehow.  fusion-icon says Fatal: No composite extension.  Lots of apps are complaining about it.
<parolang> I think it's because I installed Nvidia drivers...
<Monona> gennii:  Just so I'm sure, this should be /etc/modules, right?  There's only three other modules in here right now.  I just add snd-hda-intel irq=13 at the end?
<rastasean> Does anyone used the chat program KOPETE??
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Maybe it's not there because of issues like mine.  Or maybe they just haven't filled out the repositories yet.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, oh the repos are pretty full at this point, i'm guessing it's NOT going to be in Lucid
<genii> Monona: Yes
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, I understand kpovmodeler was moved out from the "core" repositories to multiverse.
<Monona> gennii:  Thanks.  I'll reboot and see how it goes.
<genii> Monona: Sorry for not responding earlier, I didn't get a message highlight because you wrote "genni" instead of "genii" and I was in another channel ...
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, well it looks like it's now been moved out of multiverse as well...  there is probably a PPA with one though, have you checked?  what version of kpov are you using now?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, or not - by the looks of things
<tearran> is there a way to put nvidia drivers on a live cd for pirsonal use
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, 3.6.1
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, searching PPAs and don't find a single entry...  not looking good for this program man
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Sorry, that's the version number of povray.
<genii> !remaster | tearran
<ubottu> tearran: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, ya ya I'm with ya
<tearran> ty will check it out
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, at the moment I don't have kpovmodeler installed. but it's 5:1.1.3
<Monona> gennii:  Adding snd-hda-intel irq=13 to the end of /etc/modules didn't work.  I was supposed to use - instead of _, right?  And all lowercase?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Odd that they would have povray, but not kpovmodeler.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, yup no kpovmodeler for Lucid man
<stueh> Hello everyone
<stueh> A quick question
<GeekSquid> !ask | stueh
<ubottu> stueh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abata> hola aca ahy mujeres?
<GeekSquid> !es | abata
<ubottu> abata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<superuser> Hi, anybody having problems getting a nVidia GeForce FX5200 to work with the nVidia drivers?
<stueh> Is there any way of taking my Ubuntu system, as it is, and repackaging it so it becomes an install disk, which will install Ubuntu with the packages I already have on there?
<dsnyders> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<kinja-sheep> !remaster | stueh
<GeekSquid> !remaster | stueh
<ubottu> stueh: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, you can search PPA from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<genii> dsnyders: kpovmodeller seems to have been abandoned about Sept 2008
<superuser> Can anybody tell me if typing 'nvidia-xconfig --help' works for them?
<superuser> The manpage conflicts with the binary here
<superuser> (Karmic)
<ZykoticK9> superuser, works here - would you like me to pastebin the output?
<yawk> i see a lot of posts on the forums about failures with i3 330m processors.. what's the status of that?
<superuser> ZykoticK9: That would help
<ZykoticK9> superuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387421/
<ddelony> I installed Enlightenment E16 On my Ubuntu Netbook Remix version 9.10, and decided to try E16 + GNOME. Now GNOME has some strange problems, even when I log into the regular GNOME session.
<ZykoticK9> superuser, verify that you also have nvidia-xconfig version 1.0 before using any of that help page!  we might/are using different versions of apps
<ddelony> The screen keeps flashing.
<ddelony> And sometimes there's no menu bar.
<superuser> ZykoticK9: Can you do '/exec - dpkg -s nvidia-settings | grep Version' ?
<ddelony> The menu
<ddelony> The menu's not showing up at all.
<MilitantPotato> Are there any tricks around to speed up flash in linux at all?
<ZykoticK9> superuser, Version: 190.53-0ubuntu1 < told you, different versions
<superuser> ZykoticK9: Hum, weird, my system tells me there are no updates available. Are you using Karmic or Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> superuse1, ;) can't say, not Karmic :)
<owen1> i need a video editor for vob format. any tips?
<ddelony> Is there a way I can fix GNOME without reinstalling the whole system?
<superuser> ZykoticK9: do a 'cat /etc/lsb-release', it'll tell you
<ZykoticK9> superuser, oh "I" know the answer
<Jordan_U> owen1, I think that pitivi can edit any format that gstreamer supports ( which you can tell by trying to play the file in totem )
<superuser> ddelony: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-desktop'
<superuser> ZykoticK9: Oh ok
<owen1> Jordan_U: i played it with mplayer. is it the same?
<Jordan_U> owen1, No
<superuse1> test
<owen1> Jordan_U: so i'll try with totem
<udev-upgrade> anyone know how to block udev from upgrading...ubuntu for arm arch doesn't support the latest udev with the latest kernel
<abhi_nav> Hello!
<Jordan_U> !pin | udev-upgrade
<ubottu> udev-upgrade: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<udev-upgrade> please repat that url
<rww> udev-upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<vhann> Alright, so how do I 'dist-upgrade' from Karmic? 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' does nothing and KPackageKit doesn't have such an option
<vhann> God do I miss dear old adept_manager
<rww> ubottu: dist-upgrade | vhann
<ubottu> vhann: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<vhann> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<melow01> I've got an Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 64-bit processor.  Which version of Ubuntu should I be downloading? i386 or amd64?
<rww> melow01: either will work fine
<melow01> rww, oh ok. I was a little confused between the two. I thought i386 was strickly 32-bit but I suppose I
<melow01> rww, wrong?
<genii> melow01: amd64
<vhann> Oh, so Lucid isn't a 'rolling' release yet?
<rww> melow01: Core 2 processors can run 32-bit or 64-bit operating systems.
<rww> vhann: Ubuntu doesn't do rolling releases.
<ardchoille> vhann: It won't ever be
<genii> vhann: Debian is a rolling release, *buntu is on a 6 month release cycle
<melow01> rww, so is the i386 version 32-bit by default?
<genii> melow01: Yes
<rww> melow01: i386 is 32-bit. amd64 is 64-bit.
<vhann> Hum, seems like I didn't use the right term here
<Hebram> Is there a package that will image my hard drive while Ubuntu is running?
<ddelony> Has anyone else had problems with Enlightenment?
<rww> genii: Debain Unstable is rolling. actual Debian releases aren't...
<genii> rww: Yeah, true
<vhann> I mean 'isn't officially out yet'... which is actually obvious since we aren't in April yet
<melow01> rww, I would like to run a 64-bit version of the OS. The Ubuntu amd64 version will work on an Intel Quad Core?
<rww> vhann: Yeah, it's coming out at the end of April.
<rww> melow01: on a Core 2 Quad? Yes, it will work fine.
<melow01> rww, ok thanks
<genii> melow01: The "amd" part of "amd64" is deceptive, i know
<ZykoticK9> melow01, although it's called amd64 it works just as well on intel64
<vhann> Ok, so every non-free nvidia package I have here is F'ed up
<elite0> sddds
<rww> genii: so is i386, since it doesn't actually support i386 any more, iirc.
<Fliptop> Hello every one.
<elite0> hello!!
<melow01> genii, ZykoticK9 Good to know.... I was confused by the naming conventions and I don't know the history all too well
<genii> rww: Well, maybe 386DX
<jarray52> Anyone know the default location of the wl.ko module?
<vhann> nvidia-xconfig --help tells me '--help' is not a supported option (then it tells me the only supported options are --help and something), nvidia 173 Series driver won't load...
<vhann> What should I do about those? Anybody have a clue?
<parolang> Screw the nvidia driver...nothing but pain
<Fliptop> Well, this is the first time i have played with XChat very nice.
<Aciid> nvidia is best u can get for ubuntu
<mhaedo> Aciid: yes, I'll second that
<blakkheim> dont't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<Fliptop> This is so going to come in handy.
<mhaedo> parolang: I'm running a NVidia Geforce GTX 280M.  easiest thing I've ever set up in linux.
<elite0> a
<vhann> Actually, I'm gonna try nouveau
<jarray52> blakkheim: ATI releases the hardware standards I believe
<vhann> maybe it'll work with my FX5200
<mhaedo> absolutely 0 tearing on all compiz animations
<mhaedo> none, whatsoever
<elite0> saki estas man
<artser> smn
<Aciid> mhaedo:  GLX Renderer GeForce GTS 250/PCI/SSE2 here
<artser> que kieres aki?
<elite0> no les sentiendo
<mhaedo> Aciid: that's a desktop card?
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elite0> nothing jajaja
<Filled-Void> Hi all Im on an Ubuntu 9.10 and my Home partition is sort of filling up and I noticed a folder taking 14.4 gb of space. it sunder .local/share/gvfs-metadata Im guessing that I should be deleting this to reclai space or would it be ok to delete this folder at all ?
<jarray52> blakkheim: Their drivers aren't as good, but in theory developers have everything to develop good open source drivers.
<mhaedo> Aciid: probably a step above the 280m, right? (i don't know graphics cards very well)
<Aciid> mhaedo: yes, but I dont spend much money on em
<rww> jarray52: It's generated by dkms from the bcmwl-kernel-source package. My system has copies at /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.10.91.9+bdcom/KERNELVERSION/i686/module/wl.ko and /lib/modules/KERNELVERSION/updates/dkms/wl.ko
<genii> blakkheim: Looks more like malay than spanish
<Hebram> parolang:  I use a nvidia quadro fx 570m with the restricted driver version 185 with no problems.  Just installed and rebooted.
<blakkheim> genii: i dont know the malay command
<mhaedo> Aciid: i'm running a laptop that was designed for gaming just because I wanted compiz to look pretty :)
<mhaedo> and i lovvvve it
<Aciid> mhaedo: my gaming laptop just came back from fujitsu
<mhaedo> Aciid: specs?
<Aciid> the fan was full of dust, and the motherboard crippled
<andruk> how can i reload my keyboard drivers?
<Fliptop> I have an ati 200m it can be hard to get ati cards to work
<parolang> Hebram: geoforce fx5200 here...and it just seems to go coocoo.
<mhaedo> I have a Sager 8690.  Damn near everything worked out of the box.
<Fliptop> i can't run 9.10
<Aciid> mhaedo: http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/laptops/0,39030091,49293800,00.htm , its old
<Aciid> but I paid for it myself
<mhaedo> Upek fingerprint reader was a mf'er to get set up though.  but it works now ;)
<jarray52> rww:Thank you. Do you happen to know why there are two copies of the wl.ko file?
<Aciid> it was like ~1200e retail
<rww> jarray52: No idea. I assume it has something to do with the dkms process, and I don't understand how dkms works.
<Hebram> mhaedo:  I need to tackle my upek biometric as well.  Haven't attempted it yet.
<mhaedo> Hebram: wanna tackle it now?  i'd be happy to help you out
<mhaedo> Hebram: while it's still fresh in my mind
<Hebram> mhaedo:  I really appreciate the offer, but it is bedtime for me.  You in the channel much?
<ddelony> The top menu bar in Ubuntu Netbook Remix is gone.
<mhaedo> Aciid: just got me an i7 820qm, 4GB DDR3-1333mhz, GTX 280M, Full HD 1080p
<parolang> Hebram: I was just trying to use it for multihead support.  I just took the second monitor out right now.  It was freezing up, crashing programs...bad bad.
<mhaedo> Hebram: not really man.  but just remember, it can be done
<ddelony> There's also no Window manager.
<Hebram> mhaedo:  I'll stomp it.  Google is my friend.
<mhaedo> Hebram: you have to compile a few things by hand, tweak one file to get it to compile, and use FingerprintGUI instead of fprint
<mhaedo> Hebram: just remember when you get to the compilation error you have to change elsif to else because of GCC4
<Hebram> parolang:  I haven't attempted multiple monitors yet.
<mhaedo> multiple monitors is easy
<Hebram> mhaedo: OK
<Filled-Void> Hi all Im on an Ubuntu 9.10 and my Home partition is sort of filling up and I noticed a folder taking 14.4 gb of space. It is under .local/share/gvfs-metadata Im guessing that I should not be deleting this to reclaim space or would it be ok to delete this folder at all ?
<mhaedo> but you have to have a decent graphics card to get compositing to work on both monitors
<ddelony> Got it. Enabled Visual effects.
<Hebram> g'night all
<Fliptop> don't you just love the "got it" moments. :)
<theadmin> ddelony: There must be a window manager even if those are disabled.
<ZykoticK9> Filled-Void, that folder takes up 852K on my system
<theadmin> ddelony: Ubuntu's got two window managers in GNOME, compiz (one with desktop effects and stuff) and metacity (one without)
<dsnyders> Anybody know a good 3d modelling software?
<darolu> dsnyders: Blender
<ddelony> I removed Enlightment, but the references to E16 are still in the Sessions menu.
<Filled-Void> ZykoticK9, Thanks Im checking the community wiki and seeing if its ok to remove at the moment :D . I find it odd that one file would take up 14 gb though
<Mardenkein> dsnyders "blender"
<ZykoticK9> Filled-Void, actually I'm guessing it's 100s or 1000s of files actually
<theadmin> Any chances that gdm2setup will be included into Ubuntu by default in future?
<dsnyders> darolu, I tried Blender once.  It was unintuitive.
<sidney> isn't there a ubuntu handbook?
<rww> Filled-Void: Do you have any partitions or network shares mounted?
<Filled-Void> rww, Its my system at home so I dont believe so :o
<Filled-Void> rww, As fopr mounting partitions I do use a external drive once in a whie dont know it that counts though
<mhaedo> anyone here familiar with compiling ubuntu kernels with make-kpkg?
<theadmin> Filled-Void: Well, if you aren't using it now, it won't count.
<Filled-Void> rww, The file name is home.ptnw7u
<rww> Filled-Void: Hmm. Usually, when I see a lot of stuff in there, it's actually links to data I'm accessing through Places->Connect to Server
<Filled-Void> rww, Negative I dont connect to any other servers :D Just using ubuntu as a basic win replacement
<GeekSquid> Filled-Void: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoverLostDiskSpace look at this ... especially the part about tune2fs
<jarray52> rww:Thanks again. My problem seems to be solved for the time being.
<darolu> dsnyders: it is very different than other apps, it is true, after a while you get used to it, in my opinion is the most -complete- opensource 3D software; there are other options though  K3D is not entirely bad.
<Filled-Void> GeekSquid, reading that now :)
<ddelony> How do I get GDM to update the list of available sessions?
<Fliptop> well, you guys stay cool it's bed time for me
<ddelony> !gdm
<adarsha> is there any disk defragmenter in ubuntu (like windows)?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders, darolu: Blender is the vi of 3D software :)
<perscitus> How do you install plugin manually in firefox home directory>
<Jordan_U> !defrag | adarsha
<ubottu> adarsha: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<knoppies> adarsha, not out of the box. The ext2 and ext3 filesystems try and avoid de-fragmentation, rather than trying to cure it. But I have seen 3rd party ones around. If its advisable to use it, well thats debatable.
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, can you really say Anything is the "vi" of Anything else... :)
<Filled-Void> Thanks for the help folks I think i just recovered about 32 gb :D
<mhaedo> Filled-Void: how so
<adarsha> thanks, guys! :)
<Filled-Void> mhaedo , removed one of the files in the gvfs-metadata folder , found torrents using twice the space . I swtiched clients in between (long story)
<perscitus> How do you install plugin manually in firefox in ~/ ?
<mhaedo> Filled-Void: what exactly does that directory contain?
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9, Blender is the vi of 3D software ^[:w!
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, I'm looking for more of a gedit of 3D software.  However, I'm glad you didn't say blender was the Emacs of 3D software.
<Filled-Void> mhaedo, A bunch of log files and a file I cant seem to open in any application at all which is using up 14.4 gb and was last used last week :o
<perscitus> uh... dont ignore me
<mhaedo> interesting
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, LOL gedit of 3d software -- awesome man!
<blakkheim> !patience | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jaypur> can someone help me? my wi fi connects with ubuntu, n95, but not on windows....
<jaypur> does any1 know about wi fi that could help me?
<dsnyders> darolu, Blender looks like it can do animations.  Hmm... that may be interesting later on.
<perscitus> blakkheim,  When God was handing out patience, i thought he was talking about doctor's visits.
<rzx237> jaypur: just ask
<ZykoticK9> jaypur, if your having problem with windows you should join the ##windows channel
<dsnyders> perscitus, I spent three weeks asking the same question until someone took pity on me.
<darolu> dsnyders: oh yeah, actually there are some films made entirely in Blender, like Elephants Dream and Big Buck Bunny. Give it a try, you may want to try K3D too, is not bad.
<jaypur> rzx237, already done that
<jaypur> i'm on it
<Filled-Void> mhaedo, Ive been using Ubuntu on an old system it only has a 80gb drive xD I should go out and just get another drive . But not sure if i can add another /home partition :x.
<dsnyders> darolu, A look at k3d is my next step.
<dsnyders> ... probably followed by looking for a blender tutorial.
<perscitus> blakkheim,  When God was handing out patience, i thought he was talking about doctor's visits.
<perscitus> How do you install plugin manually in firefox in ~/ ?
<blakkheim> perscitus: please stop repeating yourself so quickly
<darolu> perscitus: copying files in ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins would be my guess; not entirely sure though
<perscitus> darolu,   nopr.
<knoppies> perscitus, you tried google or the ubuntu forums?
<Filled-Void> brb folks :)
<indus> darolu, thats correct if its the flash plugin that is
<mhaedo> Filled-Void: you could set up a software RAID array to have them both appear as one
<perscitus> knoppies,   already on it but no luck yet
<knoppies> perscitus, So far, Im out of ideas.
<indus> perscitus, what plugin
<perscitus> indus,   undisclosed.
<indus> perscitus, ? then go to another channel for help
<perscitus> indus,  dont be rude
<dsnyders> perscitus, Perhaps they can help in #firefox.
<indus> perscitus, how do you expect anyone to help if you cant really say what you want to do
<Nijverheid> perscitus: how do you expect people to help if you're not telling them the full story? indus isn't being rude at all
<theadmin> perscitus: What is the problem? Sorry, missed it
<oLife> Emerald Theme Manager is being weird, but my emerald theme to be working I have to terminal "emerald --replace" and I can't close that terminal window. eh?
<perscitus> indus  Nijverheid  dont troll.  ie, be argumentative.
<Quan-Time> defrag program, any such animal or need ?
<Lappie> can anyone see this?
<GeekSquid> Lappie: yep
<Quan-Time> Lappie: nope. try again
<Lappie> ty, i was afaraid that somethin was not working properly
<ZykoticK9> !defrag > Quan-Time
<ubottu> Quan-Time, please see my private message
<theadmin> Quan-Time: Unless you're using FAT filesystems, although no idea how to defrag those even. Linux filesystems don't get fragmented
<Nijverheid> perscitus: I'd say it's quite the opposite personally. You've already paid no heed to half the channel guidlines. I'd suggest reading the channel guidlines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines before participating in the channel :)
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, well, that's not really true - they do fragment, a little
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: o_O So there IS a need? Eek.
<Lappie> if i was banned in a room, is there a way for me to see if i was?
<GeekSquid> !coc | perscitus perhaps this would be a better document for you
<Quan-Time> awesome.. cheers
<ubottu> perscitus perhaps this would be a better document for you: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, oh i don't think there is a need but file do get fragmented (ever so little)
<theadmin> Lappie: Yep. You'd get a error "Can't send to channel"
<Quan-Time> steam (via wine) has just started whinging about needing a defrag to play games.. wtf... anyway. ill ignore it
<Lappie> ok ty again
<theadmin> Quan-Time: Steam filesystem is a separate thing
<biko> hy
<theadmin> Quan-Time: PM me about that
<perscitus> GeekSquid,   i know both irc guidelines and CoC ( i have it signed) so broke none of them. welcome to ignore.  dont be disrespectful.
<Nijverheid> perscitus: then I suggest you stop telling off people who could potentially help you ;)
<indus> does he have a real problem?
<perscitus> Nijverheid,   i never did
<Lappie> since u guys were tkin about linux, what is the best way for someone to learn about using that os?
<Nijverheid> perscitus: 3 times in the last 10 minutes in fact
<pshr_> !dual
<indus> Lappie, help.ubuntu.com
<dsnyders> darolu, can blender load kpovmodeler files?
<theadmin> Lappie: There are many ways. Linux is awesome because you have the Freedom of Choice
<kinja-sheep> Lappie: For starters... Using it as your main OS... You'll learn fast that way.
<perscitus> Nijverheid,   Your on ignore. Keep it it up and i will report you.
<knoppies> Whenever my gnome panel loads, the wifi/network icon in the Notification applet is 'blacked out' and/or missing. I can resolve the problem by deleting the notification applet and re-adding it to the panel, but its a pain to do that everytime I log in. Anybody got any ideas?
<Myrtti> perscitus: just move on
<Lappie> can i have it and vista on the same sys?
<GeekSquid> perscitus: uh, huh, show me a launchpad page and I will believe you, seems you like anonymity
<theadmin> perscitus: Yeah, go put the whole channel on ignore, infact you just did so with quite well-known supporters.
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to remap mouse buttons for a single program without using imwheel?
<Nijverheid> perscitus: if I'm on ignore then how on earth can you know if I'm saying anything about/to you?
<knoppies> Lappie, there are various ways to achieve that. SO YES.
<theadmin> ...I just tried to tab-autocomplete "ignore"
<indus> lol good point
<Myrtti> Can you people move on from the meta talk and punching each other to actually helping the channel visitors with their Ubuntu problems and questions?
<knoppies> theadmin, I do that with many things. All long words in emails and things. Im looking for a plugin to 'life' that would tab-complete stuff for me.
<elky> Nijverheid, let up. If he doesn't want help, don't give it to him. Just don't waste your time on pettiness.
<Mardenkein> i want to be on ignore too.. ..lol
<perscitus> theadmin,   and yet they break CoC.
<indus> perscitus, so i ask again, what is the problem you have, moving a plugin (undisclosed one according to you ) to ./mozilla/plugins?
<knoppies> Lappie, you still there?
<Lappie> yep
<perscitus> indus,   Tried and never worked
<indus> perscitus, what plugin i ask again
<Nijverheid> elky: will do :) sorry for any inconvenience
<theadmin> perscitus: Well. I asked you what the problem is (i missed the time when you said it) and you didn't even respond
<indus> perscitus, ok some last advice, if it s not working, its because of conflict with an existing plugin from somewhere in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<knoppies> Lappie, ok, you can either run ubuntu (or windows) in a VM (assuming your machine has some power under the hood). Or you can 'multi-boot' by installing it on separate HDDs and/or partitions
<perscitus> I know there isnt a conflict.
<knoppies> Lappie, on multi boot you will be given the option to boot either linux OR windows everytime you turn the PC on. So to switch between them, you have to restart.
<Lappie> hmm, well, i dk if i "have some power under the hood" or not its a lappie w core duo 2ghz, 3gig mem, 100gb hd
<darolu> dsnyders: I don't really know if Blender loads kpovmodeler files as I have never used kpovmodeler but considering both are open source projects chances are very good it does
<theadmin> Yah i keep XP and Ubuntu together, Lappie, i have some experience with that, so you can ask any questions away about it. note that installing Windows after Linux will destroy GRUB, so keep an Ubuntu Live CD near ya
<nomad77>  perscitus try restarting firefox
<knoppies> Lappie, then a VM would be an option, just dont expect it to be the fastest thing around.
<Lappie> i have one of those acer lil laptops, maybe i should use it as a guinie pig
<Lappie> it aint good for much anyhow
<Oak> How do I change the icon for xterm so that it shows up on my docky themed gnome-do?
<adarsha> theadmin: is there any way to get back grub after it got destroyed by installing windows? or should i install ubuntu all over again?
<kinja-sheep> Lappie: I agree. You want to buy my netbook? :)
<xTheGoat121x> Are there any alternatives to imwheel on Ubuntu?
<knoppies> Lappie, as theadmin stated, its often easier if you install windows FIRST and linux SECOND so that linux deals with booting.
<knoppies> adarsha, I thin there are ways to fix grub
<theadmin> adarsha: Boot from a livecd, do "grub-install /dev/sda1" (or whatever). Done
<knoppies> adante, s/thin/think
<adarsha> thanks! :)
<perscitus> screw this, this plugin doesnt work
<adarsha> i'll try that.
<theadmin> adarsha: Err, /dev/sda, sorry, must be installed on top of the drive
<adante> knoppies: probably want adarsha :]
<dsnyders> darolu, Thanks for the pointers.
<knoppies> sorry adante
<mhaedo> anyone here know a way to speed up a kernel compile a bit more?
<adante> knoppies: you're right
<adarsha> theadmin: sorry, i didn't get it.
<Sargun> How do I figure out what package owns what?
<mhaedo> i've set CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=8, then ran time nice --20 fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<steppenwolf> Hieverybody,I am to install Ubuntu on a Centrino Duo lap wich kind of format would be better to make partitions for / and /home ie which are the differences between ext3 and ext4?
<theadmin> adarsha: Well, there are partitions (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2) and drives (/dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc)
<mhaedo> i'm still only utilizing only 50% of my processor speed
<mhaedo> when i compile things using make -j8 it uses 99%
<theadmin> steppenwolf: ext4 is faster, that's all
<dsnyders> steppenwolf, Personally, I'd go with ext3 simply because I have no experience with ext4.
<adarsha> theadmin: ok,
<mhaedo> quite frusterating
<Lappie> is linux good for animation programs such as bryce 5, blender, art of illusion and paint shop pro?
<steppenwolf> thanks
<darolu> Lappie: blender runs natively in Linux
<Lappie> cool, thats good  2 know, it runs like crap in vista
<Lappie> well, act, lots of stuff runs like crap in vista, and i HATE the uac crap
<theadmin> Lappie: THAT can be disabled ;)
<mhaedo> anyone here know why make-kpkg runs so slowly?
<Lappie> i know, but supposidly if u do someone will hack ure stuff or smthin
<DJNiX> Hi, can somebody help me with some  gfx driver problems in Ubuntu 9.10 with 2.6.33 kernel
<DJNiX> ?
<Oak> How do I change the icon for xterm so that it shows up on my docky themed gnome-do?
<Lappie> which i beleive bcause of all the windows haters out ther
<theadmin> Lappie: Nah, not really, it just prevents stuff from executing without your wish. If you have a fine antivirus it's fine.
<mhaedo> Oak: easy way is to change it in the system menu then drag to docky again
<darolu> DJNiX: just ask your question, try to be more specific please.
<|604|> the word antivirus was used in a linux channel lol
<theadmin> |604|: It often is, because newbies ask whether they need one
<|604|> yeah
<mhaedo> Oak: and I'd recommend upgrading to docky2 (now a seperate package from gnome-do, you have to add the repositories for it)
<Lappie> ive always believed that virus were made by windows users in the first place to sell anti-virus progs (not 2 mention the peeps that want to steal others info)
<DJNiX> So, i got a basic install through Wubi, of an Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 install with 2.3.19 Kernel, then i upgraded my kernel with a linux-image-2.6.33-generic deb downloaded from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/linux-image-2.6.33-020633-generic_2.6.33-020633_i386.deb
<Oak> mhaedo: is it a launcher too?
<mhaedo> Oak: just the launcher
<dsnyders> Lappie, no viruses predate windows.
<DJNiX> also installed linux-headers and linux-source from the same link
<DJNiX> (deb files)
<Sargun> Does anyone have the file: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
<peeps> is someone here using a corei5 with the builtin graphics?
<DJNiX> then, after rebooting i noticed that there was a message telling me that linux is running in low graphics mode
<cyberbluntz> OK, so I'm at school today and I figure I'm going to try out connect to our SSH server through Ubuntu (its fedora I guess) However I unfortunatley found out that I couldnt get any connection, not even access to the WIFI through ubuntu, so in essence, I was FORCED to use win7/putty :(
<DJNiX> and that there is no driver installed
<cyberbluntz> Any idea what I can do to get connects?
<DJNiX> btw, i have a GeForce 8600GT OC 256MB
<mhaedo> Oak: lemme give ya a screenshot
<darolu> DJNiX: do you have Nvidia? and installed the driver you download from the website?
<DJNiX> darolu, i had the latest stable driver installed before upgrade
<peeps> i noticed a very long pause during boot (about 30s) while it appears to be waiting for I/O from the intel graphics
<DJNiX> now i cannot install it again
<peeps> that's what it looks like on the bootchart anyways
<DJNiX> as it says that 1) i don't have the corect gcc
<DJNiX> after ignoring that i get the second error that i don't have the linux-source installed
<darolu> DJNiX: you need to upgrade your nvidiakernel, everytime you upgrade/change kernel you need its appropriate nvidia kernel source
<mhaedo> Oak: http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/2811/screenshotsh.png
<DJNiX> aha.. can i know how to do that?
<DJNiX> :) i'm not quite pro in linux..
<DJNiX> but i can learn fast :D
<indus> DJNiX, go to system >admin>hardware drivers and install the drivers
<darolu> DJNiX: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel${VERSION}-$(uname -r)
<Oak> mhaedo: Isn't there a way to just change the icon?
<DJNiX> i E: Couldn't find package nvidia-kernel-2.6.33-020633-generi
<DJNiX> :(
<darolu> DJNiX: if you don't want to do this everytime you upgrade your kernel, install the driver you find with "jockey-gtk"
<mhaedo> Oak: i always just change it in my system menu, then redrag to docky
<Oak> mhaedo: not working
<darolu> DJNiX: you can try reinstalling the driver (the same you installed in the first place), it will generate the nvidia kernel, just make sure to install build-essential package
<mhaedo> Oak: it doesnt use the same icon as your main gnome menu?
<knoppies> Whenever my gnome panel loads, the wifi/network icon in the Notification applet is 'blacked out' and/or missing. I can resolve the problem by deleting the notification applet and re-adding it to the panel, but its a pain to do that everytime I log in. Anybody got any ideas?
<Oak> mhaedo: it uses a generic launcher icon
<mhaedo> Oak: but it uses the correct icon in the gnome menu?
<darolu> DJNiX: you can also try with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common"
<Oak> mhaedo: how do I change that icon?
<mhaedo> system->preferences->main menu
<DJNiX> jockey gave me an error
<Oak> mhaedo: then no, it's not copying it
<DJNiX> "Sorry, installation of this driver failed"
<cyberbluntz> I guess I could run a VM though linux as windows?
<mhaedo> are you using a vector graphic?
<mhaedo> a .svg?
<theadmin> cyberbluntz: Err, i didn't exactly get it, but you can run Windows on Linux in a VM, sure
<mhaedo> Oak:  try changing it to an icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/
<DJNiX> darolu, update-rc.d: warning: nvidia-kernel stop runlevel arguments (1) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none)
<mhaedo> for docky you want to use a scalable vector graphic, .svg, not just a .png
<darolu> DJNiX: you probably need to uninstall the driver you have installed; refer to nvidia's documentation on how to do it, I have never uninstalled that driver
<DJNiX> aha
<DJNiX> i know how to do that
<DJNiX> ok, let me try again
<darolu> DJNiX: After you uninstall try installing the Ubuntu one with jockey
<indus> !who | DJNiX
<ubottu> DJNiX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<theadmin> !tab > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<DJNiX> darolu: still the same problem with jockey
<darolu> DJNiX: did you restart X?
<DJNiX> darolu: doing it now
<Gadu> changing up an ubuntu livecd for my personal use and running into a few package problems. removed a few packages that are part of ubuntu-desktop which immediately removes the entire bundle so I decided to just install gnome-desktop-environment
<Gadu> but it is bundled with things as well... but in this case there is a conflict or 2
<Gadu> nautilus-cd-burner conflicts with brasero
<Gadu> but I want to keep brasero lol
<Jon-> Looking for a way to do winkey+# = restore/minimize window in x[#] position. Very useful feature from Windows 7. Is this impossible in Ubuntu?
<Gadu> is there not a gnome-lite or something I can install instead
<Gadu> Jon-, if you're talking about what I think you are, check out maximumize and minimumize
<r00t_> how do i restart my audio system? I keep having a problem with my audio where my coputer will stop playing audio files unles i adjust the volume formthe keyboard,but this only fixes it for a min. restartingthe computer fixes the problems for a few hours so i figure if i restart teh audio server? Deamon? im not sure what its called but i think i can just restart that to fix my problem
<DJNiX> darolu: same things.. can i send you the logs from nvidia installer? as i guess it's not a bout the nvidia kernel, but about the running linux kernel
<Gadu> this deal with ubuntu bundled packages requiring ALL of the packages in the bundle to have any of them is a bit frustrating at time
<darolu> DJNiX: pastebin it, so everybody can help you: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mhaedo> ou figure it out...i'm compiling .33 right now and run an nvidia geforce gtx 280
<mhaedo> i hope you
<mhaedo> cant type today
<cyberbluntz> theadmin may i send you a pm?
<theadmin> cyberbluntz: Uh, sure.
<DJNiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387451/
<adarsha>  /exit
<Jon-> Anyone know how the taskbar icons locations are remembered? I need to implement a script that depends on figuring out which item is the first listed, the second, etc.
<DJNiX> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/387451/
<DJNiX> forgot to mention the name :)
<Gadu> anyone know how I can install gnome-desktop-environment without including nautilus-cd-burner?
<Gadu> or remove a package that is part of ubuntu-desktop without removing the entire ubuntu-desktop package?
<nomad77> DJNiX: i'd let it run,works a lot of time . nvidia here if fails reboot to old kernel reinstall driver.
<darolu> DJNiX: "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel." it is the nvidia-kernel-source =p
<DJNiX> nomad77: i still have an option in grub to start the old 2.6.19 kernel, and i can easily install the driver there, and it works flawlessly
<Jon-> Anyone know how the taskbar icons locations are remembered? I need to implement a script that depends on figuring out which item is the first listed, the second, etc. [OR: How can I find out things like this without having to delve fully into the src?]
<darolu> DJNiX: you can read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cyberbluntz> what app can I use to emulate a windows connect?
<darolu> DJNiX: there are 7 packages containing nvidia-kernel source, I don't know which one you need; open a terminal and type: apt-cache search kernel-source to see them
<nomad77> DJNiX: the CC warning is not a show-stopper. can build and run least half the time. and sometimes linux needs to be symlnked to the kernel-2.6.bla folder in /usr/src or the kernel-headers.
<psycho_oreos> !bot > psycho_oreos
<ubottu> psycho_oreos, please see my private message
<darolu> DJNiX: this is a detailed tutorial of what you need to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<DJNiX> darolu: i can see those 7 nvidia drivers, but none of them is the version i need
<Nijverheid> hey guys, I'm changing the text displayed when someone ssh'es into my box. I keep changing the content of /etc/motd but everytime I ssh in, it changes the message back >:( any way I could preserve my changes?
<DJNiX> and trying to install nvidia-185-kernel-source says that it's already installed
<psycho_oreos> !wubi > psycho_oreos
<ubottu> psycho_oreos, please see my private message
<AndyS2> Nijverheid: don't really know what does it, but when I had a similar problem on SuSE, I set the immutable flag on the file after changing it. It's something the filesystem has to support, though, IIRC
<indus> DJNiX, you need the 190 version if you aer using karmic 9.10
<DJNiX> there is no such version
<AndyS2> Nijverheid: a quick google found this: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/make-your-files-immutable-which-even.html
<Nijverheid> AndyS2: epic, thanks
<AndyS2> Nijverheid: hope it works, but it's just a workaround, not a real solution ;)
<Jordan_U> Nijverheid, That's probably not what you want to do
<Nijverheid> err... ok?
<Jordan_U> Nijverheid, You probably just want to edit /etc/motd.tail
<indus> !info nvidia-glx-190
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-190 does not exist in karmic
<indus> !info nvidia-glx-185
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-185 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.36-0ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 8771 kB, installed size 26596 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<indus> DJNiX, try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<coz_> nvidia problems?
<Jordan_U> Nijverheid, man motd.tail for more information.
<Nijverheid> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Nijverheid, You're welcome.
<indus> DJNiX, did you try to install the drivers from the website?
<DJNiX> yes
<DJNiX> indus: you mean form the nvidia site?
<darolu> DJNiX: did you follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<DJNiX> that's what i'm trying to do
<indus> DJNiX, yes
<indus> DJNiX, dont do it that way
<DJNiX> indus: i'll try the guide darolu mentioned
<indus> ok
<mhaedo> 47min to compile a kernel package.  that's no good.  somehow make-kpkg isn't utilizing my processor correctly
<darolu> indus: he had the driver working, upgraded his kernel and now nvidia drivers need new nvidia-kernel-sources.
<indus> darolu, that is why you should install from hardware drivres
<indus> or things will brek
<darolu> indus: I agree, but he had the nvidia website drivers installed when he got here
<indus> ya i see
<cyberbluntz> whats a good program too veiw wireless access points and information?
<coz_> then its just a matter of reinstalling the nvidia driver
<darolu> and now jockey can't install the ubuntu package
<indus> unless he completely removes nvidia installer
<coz_> darolu,  not unless he uninstalls the other driver
<indus> move into nvidia folder and run ./uninstall.sh
<indus> or whatever its named
<darolu> coz_: yeah I told him to do that but he claims it still doesn't work
<coz_> sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<DJNiX> so,  i'm still trying to install them the easy way, now i fixed the link to the linux sources and already got some other error, that the sources might not be properly configured
<DJNiX> should i do "make config"?
<coz_> darolu,  mm  it should unless the updates removed build-essential which I doubt
<darolu> DJNiX: By "the easy way" you mean with jockey?
<DJNiX> darolu: indus: i uninstalled the 190.53 driver by typing sudo nvidia-uninstall
<DJNiX> darolu: no, with the installer, trying both 190 and 195beta driver
<indus> DJNiX, ok maybe there are other extra options like purge
<coz_> DJNiX,  ok and did you restart just to be safe after that?
<indus> always RESTART
<indus> ALWAYS
<DJNiX> restarting X
<coz_> DJNiX,  no restart the system not x
<indus> No restart system to remove kernel modules
<DJNiX> ok
<coz_> DJNiX,  the modules are still loaded
<DJNiX> ok.. restarting then
<coz_> DJNiX,  you will get all sorts of erros
<coz_> DJNiX,  aldo
<coz_> also
<user6> hai
<coz_> DJNiX,  when you get to the low graphics dialog move to console
<darolu> DJNiX, coz_, indus: I gotta go to bed, good luck with that driver.
<coz_> DJNiX,   /etc/init.d/gdm stop   cd to the location of the nvidia driver
<user6> halooooooooooo
<coz_> DJNiX,   then sh NV   hit tab to complete name  and install then   then when finished   sudo init 6
<indus> :)
<coz_> I hope he got that
<bo255in> Hi
<bo255in> I'd like to setup an encrypted container in ubuntu
<bo255in> who could advice anything?
<coz_> bo255in,  I dont think I can ... I have dont that too little to be of any help
<DJNiX> still same thing.. no changes
<coz_> DJNiX,  open a terminal   sudo apt-get update  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJNiX> coz_: I don't know why always when I use apt-get update it always stops at 99% [Waiting for headers]
<coz_> DJNiX,   ok  let it stay there for a bit./..if nothing happens open synaptic and Reload  then mark all updates
<coz_> DJNiX,  then go back to the terminal and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> I have seen this happen here as well
<DJNiX> that's what i did now, found many packages, but i don't know why it says that it will install linux-headers, and image 2.6.31-20-generic, which is lower than the one i have now
<coz_> DJNiX, mm  unless something happened to the previous update
<coz_> DJNiX,  which one do you have now?
<DJNiX> uname -a
<DJNiX> Linux ubuntu 2.6.33-020633-generic #020633 SMP Thu Feb 25 10:59:18 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<coz_> DJNiX,  mmm well withouth the headers the nvidia driver wont install
<coz_> DJNiX,  you can also install linux-source
<MilitantPotato> When I setup my encrypted home, it gave a rather complex passphrase, which I've lost. Can I reset this?
<DJNiX> but i have the linux-header-2.6.33-020633 folder in my /usr/src folder
<coz_> MilitantPotato,  if no one can help here right now you can try the ##linux channel
<indus> MilitantPotato, you cannot
<coz_> DJNiX,   then I am puzzled guy...apparenlty the kernel you have now was not installed properly or the headers werent  .... not sure i would have to be there to fiddle a bit
<indus> MilitantPotato, thats the point of encryption
<indus> MilitantPotato, as far as i know, the data cannot be recovered
<nomad77> DJNiX: try: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-header-2.6.33-020633 /usr/src/linux
<nomad77> DJNiX: then retry the installer
<MilitantPotato> indus: I'm logged in currently, I'd need to backup ~/, format, then setup a new ~/ from scratch?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, I'm trying to install a newer version of python httplib2 that supports Python 3, it isn't working, Can someone please help?
<DJNiX> this command makes a symlink?
<indus> MilitantPotato, is your home encrypted or entire /
<MilitantPotato> indus: just ~/
<DJNiX> nomad77: this made a broken link in my linux folder
<indus> MilitantPotato, all iam saying is, there is no easy way to recover ~/ or home as i call it
<nomad77> DJNiX: yes to tell installer "use me" basically
<DJNiX> aha. understand
<DJNiX> nomad77: i did that with the linux-source folder
<nomad77> ok
<indus> MilitantPotato, even if i steal the hard disk , i dont think its possible thats what i  read
<indus> !encryption
<DJNiX> nomad77: and id didn't worked, the installer told me that the sources aren't properly configureg
<DJNiX> *configured
<MilitantPotato> indus: I've not lost my ~/, I'll tar it and make a new one, I guess
<indus> MilitantPotato, you said you forgot passphrase
<DJNiX> anyway, i'm trying now the installer
<indus> MilitantPotato, then how will you acess it?
<nomad77> DJNiX: well i'd say you've tried everything other than kernel downgrade or dist-upgrade. hmmm
<rzx237> indus, so we better should avoid encrypted home dir?
<MilitantPotato> indus: yes, I couldn't access it from a LiveCD, I'm currently logged in from my install
<Lappie> im a lil confused about installing n stuff, when i dl ubuntu, do i need to dl and install linux as well?
<indus> oh always unless you work for the military
<indus> i dont know why they offer it so easily as an install option
<jamieleshaw> Lappie, No.
<indus> its crazy, i had to format it to do anything again once i lost password
<mhaedo> anyone ever figure out the problem with the nvidia driver and new kernel?
<Flannel> Lappie: You download Ubuntu (the iso) then put it on a CD then boot to the CD.  Detailed instructions are available at the top of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation (Standard Installation)
<MilitantPotato> indus: Yea, I agree.
<MilitantPotato> indus: Since I'm currently logged in on my install, can I change my passphrase?
<arand> Lappie: Linux is a part of the ubuntu install. It's the core of the system and included.
<indus> yes, when i saw the installer i got all excited, i encryt home, then some crash and i cant recover it
<indus> MilitantPotato, hmm that probably might be ,its somewhere in a file in hidden home
<indus> MilitantPotato, wait there is a way i think
<Lappie> ahhh, i see, also i was curious about BERYL, i was wtchin on youtube, it looks awsome and im soo interested in it 2
<haresh> why dose my computer lags
<coz_> Lappie,  well beryl is no longer developes and doubtfull if it would even insatll now
<Flannel> Lappie: It's actually merged into compiz-fusion now, "beryl" doesn't technically exist anymore
<Lappie> im sorry i have soo much 2 learn about all this stuff, i hope my dumb questions dont aggravate anyone
<coz_> developed
<DJNiX> nomad77: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/387463/
<coz_> Lappie,  no problem at all
<jamieleshaw> Lappie, and compiz fusion is merged into compiz
<Jordan_U> Flannel, And it's now just compiz :)
<arand> Lappie: Beryl is old and has been replaced/merged into compiz, but it should have all the same features available.
<Lappie> i understand, and compiz is what again?
<haresh> any one please help me
<coz_> Lappie,  very much the same as beryl...same developers for the most part
<haresh> how to check how much prossess is running
<haresh> ?
<coz_> Lappie,  3d excelerated desktop
<Lappie> ah ok , so in comparassion, its like vista aero w the flip 3d stuff n such
<coz_> haresh,  in gnome  system/administration/system monitor
<indus> MilitantPotato, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<arand> Lappie: Very much so yes
<coz_> Lappie,  well vista has  i think one animation  compiz has  way many more :)
<indus> MilitantPotato, the password is stored in some folder
<MilitantPotato> wrapped passphrase
<coz_> Lappie,   you tube  search   for compiz feature focus   it is old but it will give you an idea  ...it was made by one of the compiz developers
<Flannel> Jordan_U: as of... a month ago.  Alright, I don't mind being a month old :)
<arand> haresh: you could look in system>admin>gnome system monitor
<indus> yeah cant read it really but can use it to recover
<haresh> i knwo
<haresh> but my com is laggying
<tehbaut> someone refresh me on how to get to root again? thought it was su -i or something
<Lappie> ty again, so, i m currently a sec away from dlingl ubuntu, where do i get compiz?
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, sudo
<arand> Lappie: it's included in ubuntu
<tehbaut> jamieleshaw: no, not one-off uses
<al_> could someone please tell me how to share a foolder on Ubuntu with Windows7?
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, su root
<ubyserver> Hey everyone!
<Lappie> rofl, again im sorry about all these dumb questions, i have sooo much 2 learn
<tehbaut> jamieleshaw: no, not password-required uses
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, if you have a root pass set, if not then sudo su root
<ubyserver> Lappie, as long as you are learning many are satisfied.
<tehbaut> hmmm
<tehbaut> ah, yeah that last one worked
<coz_> tehbaut,   or  open a terminal  sudo passwd  root   typein a new root password  that os passwd not password
<Lappie> u cant see it, but im bowing in astonishment for all you guys's help, tyvm
<tehbaut> I swear there was something with a -i though...
<coz_> tehbaut,  then in terminal type   su  and the new password
<arand> Lappie: if you want to configure the more spicy effects, you will have to get the "compizconfig-settings-manager", which is available from the built-in software centre.
<jamieleshaw> coz_, He said he didn't want to set a root password
<tehbaut> coz_: well this is a live cd.. no point in doing that
<coz_> jamieleshaw,  ah I see
<mikepq> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone here is good at Astronomy, or if you know a channel where I can get some Astronomy help?
<coz_> tehbaut,  no you are correct sorry
<MilitantPotato> indus: I have two lines in that file, which is the correct one?
<Lappie> i know a lil about astronomy open a chat dialog w me
<Lappie> i would w u but i dont know how
<indus> MilitantPotato, sorry iam a noob at this , cant advice
<ZykoticK9> tehbaut, are you thinking of "sudo -i" to get an interactive shell?
<jamieleshaw> Lappie, /chat NICK_HERE
<indus> the encrypt option is a bad bad idea for new users,
<tehbaut> Lappie: astronomy, not astrology :P
<coz_> tehbaut, the type sudo su I believe
<indus> they should remove it from the gui install
<DJNiX> nomad77: could you please tell me where is the linux-restricted modules file?
<mawst> mikepq,  /j #stellarium
<tehbaut> ZykoticK9: yeah, I think that's it
<tehbaut> sudo -i
<rzx237> indus: and I would prefer truecrypt, only for my critical data
<arand> MilitantPotato: Well there seems to be a #astronomy here on freenode, first place to check?
<mikepq> Lappie, I added you on chat
<coz_> DJNiX,    /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<DJNiX> i'm following the full manual driver installation guide, but i guess it's a bit old, and the linux-restricted-modules-common file is not in the /etc/default folder anymore
<arand> mikepq: Well there seems to be a #astronomy here on freenode, first place to check?
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, yep, that's another way
<DJNiX> hm..
<Lappie> sorry it didnt work i clicked accept and it didnt do anything
<arand> MilitantPotato: sorry, miss-tab, ignore me.
<DJNiX> coz_: it's empty, should it be empty?
<mikepq> hmm, I'll try again
<coz_> DJNiX,  on karmic yes
<MilitantPotato> arand: np
<jamieleshaw> Lappie, /msg NICK_HERE MESSAGE_HERE
<coz_> DJNiX,  the new nvidia drivers dont need that anymore ...you are probably reading this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<tehbaut> there is a difference in the two, jamieleshaw ...I just don't know what they are beyond the changing of location
<DJNiX> coz_:  and i should just add the DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" line there?
<DJNiX> coz_: exactly
<coz_> DJNiX,  i dont think it is going to help on karmic
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, What do you mean?
<coz_> DJNiX,   which driver did you download?
<tehbaut> jamieleshaw: well sudo su root keeps you where you already are
<MaarekStele> hmm eclipse channel is quiet: quick question; has the bug been fixed for eclipse where I don't have to press enter after click a button in Eclipse for updates?
<tehbaut> sudo -i takes you to root
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, No, sudo su root takes you to /root
<tehbaut> er, not root... root's home
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, su <enter> takes you to root
<coz_> DJNiX, and is the one you used before or did you download another one for this updated kernel?
<DJNiX> i have 190.53 and 195.30 (which people on forums are saying that is compatible with 2.6.33 kernel)
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, That is roots home
<indus> DJNiX, delete the xorg.conf contents
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, type "su" in terminal
<tehbaut> MaarekStele: right, but that one requires the password
<MaarekStele> it'll ask you for the password
<indus> DJNiX, are you using lucid 10.04?
<MaarekStele> then you're root
<tehbaut> MaarekStele: right, but this is a live cd
<DJNiX> indus: no, 9.10
<coz_> tehbaut,  did you try sudo su
<indus> DJNiX, then why are you using the 2.6.33 kernel?
<mhaedo> DJNiX: you ever get your card working?
<DJNiX> mhaedo: yep, is working perfectly on 2.6.19 kernel
<indus> DJNiX, that kernel wont even be used in lucid
<tehbaut> coz_: sudo su kept me where I was, just like sudo su root
<Flannel> tehbaut: `sudo -i` will get you to a root shell, but why do you need that?
<coz_> tehbaut,  mm
<DJNiX> indus: because on 2.6.19 i cannot control the volume, it's either on or off
<DJNiX> the slider is not working
<coz_> tehbaut,  what are you trying to do?
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, try "ubuntu" for the live CD password
<mhaedo> DJNiX: but not .33?
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, Elaborate.
<indus> you are asking too much from this channel for an unsupported kenel
<mhaedo> i have mine working in .31 but not .33
<MaarekStele> tehbaut is using LIVE CD
<DJNiX> indus: plus, i was expecting my webcam to work
<MaarekStele> no user, no password
<DJNiX> mhaedo: exactly
<indus> a kernel which has not even made its way into the next ubuntu version
<tehbaut> MaarekStele: not the one
<jamieleshaw> MaarekStele, I know
<Flannel> MaarekStele: Live CD has a user, and a blank password.
<indus> DJNiX, try in #ubuntu+1 maybe
<coz_> tehbaut,  I think only sudo on live cd
<tehbaut> I tried blank password
<DJNiX> indus:  understand.. thanks anyway
<mhaedo> oh well, I'm going back to .31.  I have no real need for .33, I just wanted to give it a try
<tehbaut> it didn't work Flannel
<Flannel> tehbaut: Stepping back for a minute, what are you trying ot accomplish?
<indus> DJNiX, what exactly is the problem with nvidia and 9.10  kernel?
<tehbaut> heh, Lord knows if I can remember now
 * MaarekStele agrees with Flannel
<tehbaut> :P
<ZykoticK9> tehbaut, i think it's Ubuntu as user and no password on LiveCDs
<jamieleshaw> toor ?
<tehbaut> ubuntu is already the user
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, the LIVE CD only gives you limited usage, no software installs
<jamieleshaw> or t00r ?
<tehbaut> when you open a dialog
<coz_> DJNiX,  on lucid the kernel is 2.6.32-15   I would just do the dist upgrade and then install the nvidia driver
<tehbaut> er, terminal
<Flannel> tehbaut: Well, once you remember, let us know and we can help you accomplish it.  Until then... not much we can do
<tehbaut> Flannel: I've already received what I came for
<coz_> DJNiX,  and on karmic it is  2.6.31.-19
<MaarekStele> Flannel, even live cd is limited on what you can accomplish since it's only a demonstration of Ubuntu
<DJNiX> ok.. nevermind.. let me try to use 2.6.31 from the dist upgrade
<tehbaut> ...that being memory fresher #1
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, Password 'toor' ?
<Flannel> MaarekStele: Er... not really.
<tehbaut> now I just need to remember what I was doing
<amimusa> iep, nyone knows a 3G modem working with linux and that it is on the market, huawei E220 that i know it works is not available any more, there is other model that works fine with linux ?¿ or i should go to second hand market ?¿ thank you very much for your time
<DJNiX> thanks anyway guys
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, Is toor the password?
<tehbaut> no idea, didn't bother to try
<DJNiX> but just in case, is there any possibility to swap the Center and LFO audio channels?
<tehbaut> nope, not it
<alabd> Good day all ,  Anyway to make PC a BT headset ? except :nohands.sf.net
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, The default password is either 'toor' or 't00r'
<tehbaut> ah, I remembered what I was trying to do now
<jamieleshaw> Or maybe they got rid of that after Hardy
<MaarekStele> Flannel, do tell, I used Ubuntu's USB startdisk creator which acts as a live cd.  It won't let me install anything, but it does prompt to install Ubuntu on the system it's running on
<DJNiX> i want my 5.1 to fully work, but i guess my CMI6501 sucks, as on windows there a option in the drivers to invert the channels, so i'd prefer to have a fully functional system here too
<tehbaut> jamieleshaw: it's not t00r either
<jamieleshaw> damn
<tehbaut> anyway, I need to get Chameleon installed.... figured I'd need root for that
<coz_> well guys I need sleep so I am bowing out    later    ...be nice   do well share what you know
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, load up your /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow & use jtr
<tehbaut> jtr?
<jamieleshaw> John the ripper
<jamieleshaw> unshadow it then crack it
<tehbaut> bah, it's pointless
<MaarekStele> wait
<tehbaut> sudo -i was all I needed
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, is this on a Windows system that you are running the Live CD?
<Flannel> MaarekStele: No, you can install things on the LiveCDs.
<tehbaut> MaarekStele: not any more :P
<jamieleshaw> yeah you can install stuff
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, then finish the install
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, of Ubuntu and create a user
<tehbaut> nope, one machine with ubuntu is enough for me
<tehbaut> I just needed to unscrew up my osx boot up
<jamieleshaw> Does anyone know how I can get python httplib2 0.5+ on karmic?
<jamieleshaw> for python3 support
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, option 2: pull the drive and put it in the other computer so you can access the boot files
<alabd> What does docking mic mean  ?
<tehbaut> MaarekStele: I should be able to get to them fine with the live cd, shouldn't I?
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, yes, you should
<__machine> what is an acceptable value for si and so from vmstat? trying to write a cloudkick plugin to monitor swap activity
<MilitantPotato> does empathy encrypt passwords?
<jamieleshaw> MilitantPotato, Yes, through GNOME keyring or whatever it is
<behappy> Hello any one know some best program to recover deleted files ?
<papul> can i run ubuntu server on a very old computer with just 256 mb ram? just http and ftp
<jamieleshaw> behappy, Ntfsundelete
<jamieleshaw> behappy, Is it a NTFS partition or ext?
<behappy> jamieleshaw: ext3
<papul> can i run ubuntu server on a very old computer with just 256 mb ram? just http and ftp
<lazy^> yes
<jamieleshaw> papul, yes
<papul> will it have gui? which De?
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, open applications and Ubuntu software center, look to see if  you can install anything from there
<jamieleshaw> papul, Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Desktop with web server software installed?
<papul> jamieleshaw: ubuntu server
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, or just type sudo aptitude install elinks
<|ns|nR8> better off running ubuntu server if your comfortable with command line papul
<lazy^> gui takes most of ur server cpu/mem
<jamieleshaw> behappy, sudo aptitude install foremost
<tehbaut> I don't need to... I already know you can install apps with the live cd
<tehbaut> they don't stay once you reboot though, even if you've installed it to the HDD
<jamieleshaw> tehbaut, Ubuntu Starup USB? there is an option
<phnom> Are there any good alternatives to Evolution that have the same features (mail and calendar mostly)?
<jamieleshaw> phnom, Thunderbird
<behappy> jamieleshaw: this will be help with that ?
<phnom> jamieleshaw: I couldn't find any x64 build of the lightning add-on =/
<jamieleshaw> ok, phnom What about the add-on manager?
<jamieleshaw> behappy, I g2g, but http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<Flannel> phnom: the package is lightning-extension (and there is a 64bit version in the repos)
<behappy> jamieleshaw: Thanks
<Flannel> phnom: "lightning" package is something else (without 64bit)
<phnom> Oh, ok.. FLanel, jamieleshaw Thanks :)
<jamieleshaw> behanw, np
<phnom> Flannel ^
<l0lwut> I just switched over to ubuntu from slackware and I was wondering if anyone had a second to help me out with an ssh problem?
<ddavids> hi all
<l0lwut> I switched my ssh port in sshd to a port other then 22 but when I try to connect to it I get : "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer" The weird thing is it works perfectly fine on port 22
<ddavids> i just started my desktop this morning and my sound is not working...the only thing i did yesterday was to install gnome-alsamixer but i didnt change anything inside... can anyone help?
<unop> l0lwut, restarted sshd?
<csaba> how can I change the password of the default keyring?
<l0lwut> unop, I belive so, i couldent find sshd in init.d so Im assuming its handled by ssh wich i restarted with /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<unop> csaba,  gnome-keyring-manager
<csaba> unop: gnome-keyring-manager: command not found
<DexterLB> morning
<unop> l0lwut, so you changed the default port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<l0lwut> unop, yes
<unop> csaba, hmm, not sure then - it's what i use. you could install gkm perhaps?
<DexterLB> is there a way to make firefox work with the proprietrarity JRE instead of openjdk?
<ddavids>  i just started my desktop this morning and my sound is not working...the only thing i did yesterday was to install gnome-alsamixer but i didnt change anything inside... can anyone help?
<csaba> hmm cannot find package gkm or gnome-keyring-manager
<csaba> there is a gnome-keyring-properties though
<MaarekStele> tehbaut, I ran into the same problem with the Live portion, I wonder if there's something you have to change in order to install software
<ddavids>  i just started my karmic desktop this morning and my sound is not working...the only thing i did yesterday was to install gnome-alsamixer but i didnt change anything inside... can anyone help?
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu (the most recent version) on my laptop.  I installed a bunch of packages, and when I rebooted, my USB wireless G adapter stopped working.  I removed all the packages but it didn't come back.  I don't know what to do now.
<csaba> unop: ok found it... Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<csaba> quite well hidden
<|ns|nR8> ddavids,  could try the ubuntu live cd, if sound works then
<|ns|nR8> rule out hardware fault
<ddavids> |ns|nR8: then?
<|ns|nR8> thats just one suggestion, something to try
<|ns|nR8> im no expert
<Tired_> the packages I installed are listen here:  http://www.sizzledcore.com/2010/01/14/iphone-tethering-on-ubuntu-9-10-via-usb/
<Tired_> listed
<orbital_fox> ddavids, have you started alsamixer to tweak the settings at all?
<X-Frog> is there a way to get passed the login screen.....keyboards enter not working...trying to get into ubuntu and change it to login with out screen so atleast i can use a on screen keyboard with mouse
<munk> Hey all. Anyone ran into a problem where recorded audio is offset by the volume? ie it increases the volume but a silent sound sits well above the center of the channel
<wasmahen> eum, i've created a url shoretning program: http://kjots.com, but nobody wants it here, in mauritius, so want to offer the code to someone who can make a better use of it
<ddavids> orbital_fox: yes pls, cos someone from ths channel tot id be able to make my sound come only frm the headphones when connected and not frm the internal speakers... but i didnt end up changing the alsamixer default...
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, you must have a access to another keyboard??!?! what about the second enter key on the numpad?
<mtx_init> http://kjots.com/3373
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, its a laptop :(
<orbital_fox> ddavids, you might have to go into it and actually change it now.. its settings affect your system settings
<ddavids> orbital_fox: ok but how do i know what to change?
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, no external keyboard near by? (i just realise how important that key is now :P )
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, is there a alt plus a series of numbers thats the same as the enter button
<orbital_fox> ddavids, wait ill install it and tell you..
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, all are ps2 right now need a usb one
<ddavids> orbital_fox: thanks, id really appreciate...
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, not sure.. does your keyboard have an overlay of number pad? number keys for when you hold the FN key?
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, yes it has that
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, do you see any enter keys were the enter key would be on a numpad
<ddavids> orbital_fox: its working now...
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, going to go look brb
<orbital_fox> ddavids, the force is getting stronger within you :P
<ddavids> i unchecked the IEC958 Playback Source
<orbital_fox> ddavids, cool :)
<ddavids> orbital_fox: thank u so much
<orbital_fox> ddavids, you are welcome, didnt do much.. enjoy Ubuntu :)
<ddavids> orbital_fox: but id still like u to see if u can help wt my sound problem. id like to limit sound to my headphones when they are connected...
<Joint> ddavids, use you're mixer..
<orbital_fox> ddavids, sec
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, dang its overlayed on the enter key......dangitness
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, it does make sense
<ddavids> Joint: how pls
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, here is an idea: does your machine have SSH activated? or does it have remote login activated?
<Joint> ddavids, alsamixer gmixer aumix etc...
<orbital_fox> ddavids, do you know how to start it?
<X-Frog> orbital_fox - i dont know if i understand....it boots to a login screen...is that a grub thing?
<tasslehoff> I keep getting a message that a Thunderbird-update has been held back. Is this probably some dependency issues? Could/should I force it to install?
<ddavids> orbital_fox: alsamixer is currently started...
<orbital_fox> ddavids, have you got Headphone ticked?
<ddavids> orbital_fox: yes
<orbital_fox> X-Frog, is it the ubuntu login screen?
<X-Frog> orbital_fox, yes
<ddavids> orbital_fox: headphones ticked
<X-Frog> brb
<orbital_fox> ddavids, btw do you have a laptop or a desktop computer?
<ddavids> orbital_fox: karmic desktop
<orbital_fox> ddavids, the hardware needs to be able to detect the headphones and disable the sound to other ports, if im not wrong
<orbital_fox> ddavids, this is typical in laptops but rare on desktops
<ddavids> orbital_fox: exactly what id like...
<vHanda> Hi. Is there some way to install libavcodec-dev of lucid in karmic?
<orbital_fox> vHanda, manual build?!
<orbital_fox> ddavids, you can still put the channels on the mixer so you can change the sounds levels
<Kartagis> I have a problem on ff. I can't play facebook videos to the full length. should I file a bug against ff or flash player?
<vHanda> orbital_fox: Yea. Apart from compiling from source. Manual build? Could you elaborate, please.
<Kartagis> this only happens on ff
<orbital_fox> ddavids, i had this problem at home.. but if i remember right that is what i did to fix it.. i have too channels on the control, and i lower the main and increase the headphones
<orbital_fox> vHanda, you can do a --force install
<orbital_fox> vHanda, of the package
<Amira> Hello any1 here ?
<orbital_fox> vHanda, dpkg --force-help
<Amira> I wonder one thing, if i install the apha1 and use it..when the final version comes out 29april, do i need to reinstall the apha v1 or is there updates so i can get the full version ?
<iceroot> Amira: #ubuntu+1
<orbital_fox> Amira, it will be full version.. but under work
<iceroot> Amira: and yes, gut get the final version with updating
<arand> !lucid | Amira
<ubottu> Amira: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Tired_> What do I need GVFS for?
<orbital_fox> Amira, but there has been issues in the past were the updating breaks.. and your command-fu needs to be good to resolve the issue manually
<Amira> ohh okey m8 thnx, i think im gonna wait until the 29 april :p
<vHanda> orbital_fox: I'm sorry. I don't really really understand. The lucid repos haven't been added in my sources.list. And the --force-help option didn't really do anything. I've only used dpkg to check the packages installed.
<Tired_> Is GVFS part of the default install?
<orbital_fox> ddavids, this is quite old.. but might be a good start hint: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73358
<orbital_fox> vHanda, so can you see the older version of the package you are looking for?
<ddavids> orbital_fox: thanks im going thru the link now.
<vHanda> orbital_fox: No. I need a newer version, not an older one. I guess I wasn't too clear.
<munk> anyone ran into a problem where the volume control for the microphone adds a nasty DC offset the higher you set it?
<orbital_fox> vHanda, ok.. so does the new one appear in Synaptic?
<orbital_fox> vHanda, now that you have added the repo
<blk> what package do i need to have java.util.HashTable, i currently have openjdk-6-jdk, but i always get "cannot find symbol" (the code is correct), i also tried setting CLASSPATH="/usr/lib//jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/:." didn't help either
<X-Frog> i have returned
<X-Frog> :0
<vHanda> orbital_fox: That's the thing. I haven't added the repo, cause I don't wanna upgrade everything. Is there any way I can a repo just for libavcodec-dev?
<vHanda> orbital_fox: I know, I can not upgrade other things, but then it'll keep nagging me. It's quite a pain.
<mgolisch> vHanda: apt pinning?
<orbital_fox> vHanda, you can always download a package manually (of the latest version) and do a force install (where you tell dpkg to ignore version/platform issues)
<orbital_fox> vHanda, do you know if you have all the dependencies for this package?
<vHanda> orbital_fox: Yes. I think so.
<orbital_fox> vHanda, then manually download the .deb and try to install it (at your own risk :P)
<olews> could anyone tell me how you convert gedit files to txt files inside of ubuntu?
<indus> olews, gedit files are txt files
<vHanda> orbital_fox: Yea. I guess so. Thanks.. though it's kinda strange it hasn't been updates as yet. The update I'm looking for was added to the svn in Feb 2009.
<iceroot> olews: what is a gedit-file? gedit is a program/editor
<olews> ill rephrase
<indus> olews, if you rename existing file to .txt it will become a txt file
<Amira> Any1 knws how i can install my sonyericsson MD400 usb modem
<olews> how do you convert text files in ubuntu to files readable in windows?
<iceroot> olews: there are no *.txt files in gnu/linux. the file-extension doesnt matter
<iceroot> olews: unix2dos filename
<orbital_fox> vHanda, look at launchpad and see what they are discussing there
<iceroot> olews: also, gedit has an option for converting to dos-format
<olews> iceroot, in my rephrasing, I never said .txt
<indus> olews, all txt files can be read in windows also
<olews> iceroot, where is that
<indus> afaik
<iceroot> olews: dont know, i dont use gedit, i am using vim
<olews> indus, return characters arent recognized in windows
<iceroot> indus: there are difference in unix and dos-format
<indus> hmm
<olews> could anyone tell me how to convert linux files to dos format inside gedit?
<iceroot> indus: \n and \r for e.g.
<Hellhound666> hi everybody I have question for yas
<indus> i am just talking about simple txt , i do remember reading them easily
<Hellhound666> well nero really made a piece of crap software for linux
<indus> dont know about newline and return
<iceroot> indus: as i said, \n and \r
<Hellhound666> after installing it now I can't even burn cd's at all
<impi_> hey guys, please help: i am getting this: GD library is too old. Version 2.0.1 or later is required, and 2.0.28 is strongly recommended. I did install php5-gd and even tried this howto: http://cumu.li/2008/5/13/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu yet i cant get this application to work
<Hellhound666> I don't know what kind of drivers were installed but it screwed everything up
<indus> Hellhound666, just use default cd burner ubuntu its more than enough
<Hellhound666> not for nrg files
<impi_> i have restarted apache each time..so it's not that
<Hellhound666> and nrg2iso doesn't copy the session data
<indus> nrg ? what is that
<Hellhound666> nero image
<Hellhound666> it's for a dreamcast linux boot
<indus> ah nero image, of course
<Hellhound666> is there a way to get rid of their crap?
<Hellhound666> cdi and nrg
<Hellhound666> it's god awful
<iceroot> olews: you need a plugin for gedit or you use  unix2dos filename
<Hellhound666> I just need to fix it now
<impi_> my phpinfo says: GD Version 	2.0 or higher  but why doesnt it show me the exact version?
<Hellhound666> I could see paying for some good software to support the programmers but this is just terrible
<olews> iceroot, what do you mean "use unix2dos filename"?
<iceroot> olews: on the commandline, unix2dos is a tool
<Hellhound666> probably refering to the filename format
<iceroot> Hellhound666: tried k3b?
<Hellhound666> if you have spaces in a windows file use " " around the file or
<Hellhound666> yeah I heard of k3b I just need to somehow get rid of nero
<Hellhound666> fix my drive back to normal
<olews> iceroot, how do I convert multiple files
<indus> Hellhound666, how did you install nero ?
<Hellhound666> deb package but I opened it directly from download 64bit then I tried an rpm
<iceroot> olews: i would guess unix2dos file1 file2 file3
<iceroot> Hellhound666: never use rpm
<iceroot> Hellhound666: can you write in ONE line waht you want to do exactly and what the problem is?
<olews> iceroot, how do I select a group of files in the GUI and convert them to dos
<Hellhound666> ok now I need to find out how to use alien to remove the second crap package
<Hellhound666> iceroot:  my drive won't read cd's now to burn
<indus> Hellhound666, so sudo dpkg -r --purge nero?
<iceroot> olews: i dont use a gui for that, so i dont know
<Hellhound666> tried that indus
<Hellhound666> let me take a look and try again
<olews> does anyone know how to select a group of files in the GUI and convert them to dos
<indus> Hellhound666, but that shouldnt be a reason to not use cd rom drive, i think restart pc , best option :)
<xiong> Evolution has taken a gigantic dump. When I start it up, not only does it not load its various subwindows, it then hangs and must be force-quit. What now?
<indus> maybe application is using drive still
<iceroot> olews: use the commandline, much faster then searching for a way doing it in the gui
<Hellhound666> k nero is gone completely now
<iceroot> olews: maybe unix2dos *  is working also (on zsh it is working)
<Hellhound666> tried a restart
<olews> what zsh
<Hellhound666> nero does that.  It's happened in windows with programs too
<iceroot> Hellhound666: use brasero (comes installed with ubuntu) or use k3b (sudo apt-get install k3b)
<Hellhound666> some kind of driver conflict
<olews> whats zsh iceroot
<Hellhound666> I just got k3b just a sec ago
<Maphiosomirin> Hellow.
<Hellhound666> now the only thing I have to do is get rid of this stupid nero
<indus> does this channel have a language filter
<iceroot> olews: a better shell/bash
<Hellhound666> ok it doesn't show up anymore let me take a stab real quick.
<iceroot> !enter | Hellhound666
<ubottu> Hellhound666: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hellhound666> hold up thanks everybody though
<BigMack83> can anyone help with k9copy/vlc? im trying to setup a home media server in ubuntu but when i take video from a disc using k9 without compression it makes an avi video. but playing that video back in vlc player tell me it has no suitable codec. looking at the video properties the codec says: N/A . video plays fine in Movie player.
<xiong> Am I dead? Is all my mail gone? How can I recover from Evolution-gone-crazy?
<impi_> hey guys, please help: i am getting this: GD library is too old. Version 2.0.1 or later is required, and 2.0.28 is strongly recommended. I did install php5-gd and even tried this howto: http://cumu.li/2008/5/13/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu yet i cant get this application to work
<indus> xiong, it will be in .evolution
<indus> xiong, just back it up
<xiong> indus, Back up .evolution and reinstall Evolution?
<indus> xiong, sure
 * xiong tries that
<indus> xiong, can you tell me the problem exactly
<aprilhare> hello. - I want to wake up my machine from sleep at a given time. I found this http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/alarm.html and tried "echo yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm:ss > /proc/acpi/alarm" but it doesn't work.
<aprilhare> what is needed is a command under ubuntu that will enable me to wake my machine from sleep.
<aprilhare> any ideas?
<MilitantPotato> Who was it that was helping me with the encrypted home deal?
<indus> xiong, all mail wil be in ~/evolution/mail/local
<indus> MilitantPotato, no one
<MilitantPotato> Well, attempting
<indus> :)
<MilitantPotato> you yea?
<indus> maybe
<MilitantPotato> I tar'd it too another drive, formatted it, moved it back and fixed fstab
<MilitantPotato> all sorted now with no encryption
<xiong> indus, I set 'Startup Applications' to remember automatically running apps. Then I logged out. When I came back up, Evolution put up a sort of generic window without much in it, then hung. Force-quitting and restarting Evolution re-runs that set of symptoms, no change.
<indus> xiong, well , kill evolution from processes
<xiong> indus, Oh, it's easy enough to force-quit from it. Trouble is, that doesn't fix the problem.
<indus> xiong, well wait
<indus> xiong, try clear the cache
<xiong> indus, I'm going to bet that if the binary executable isn't corrupted, it's some configuration file. If I'm lucky, not a critical one. I've renamed to old.evolution; I'll reinstall the package and see what happens.
<indus> xiong, but evolution is like that
<brjann> aprilhare: i'm just parroting a few google results here, but /proc/acpi/alarm is outdated, there's a new procedure now. let me see if i can find you something
<aprilhare> thanks brjann
<xiong> indus, Not sure which cache you mean. I can't get Evolution to respond at all.
<indus> xiong, ya sure back up the hidden folder, then reinstall
<indus> xiong, see if that works
<MilitantPotato> empathy doesn't auto complete names?
<xiong> Hm. Having renamed the folder, I could just try restarting Evolution and see how it goes.
<Guest49333> whats the easiest way to get chm support in okular?
<indus> !info okular
<ubottu> okular (source: kdegraphics): document viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 807 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<indus> Guest49333, could try in #kubuntu
<xiong> indus, Same thing. This is good, right? The corruption must be in the binary or at least I should hope that a reinstall will make all good.
<indus> xiong, yes
<Hellhound666> Well my drive is reading dvd-r but not cd-r
<indus> xiong, no not the binary never
<xiong> Should I be looking elsewhere for litter dropped by Evolution somewhere?
<indus> xiong, its the config files most of the time, i dont think a binary unless due to some download issues can be corrupted on a  system
<indus> xiong, but iam no expert
<indus> xiong, yes
<xiong> indus, But if I renamed .evolution then Evolution can't find it, so if it starts up wrong... Let's see what reinstall does.
<indus> xiong, it will create again
<indus> xiong, try it
<indus> xiong, on reinstall that is
<xiong> Yes; and I should backup the default .evolution, because when I substitute my old files, eventually one will likely be the bug.
<cyberbluntz> Are there package sources for the intel5100agn iwlwifi drivers?
<indus> Hellhound666, a drive problem maybe
<brjann> aprilhare: the current procedure seems to be similar, except you write to a different file, but the real sticking point is that it now takes a seconds-since-epoch argument instead of a nice date/time argument
<xiong> indus, Oh no, this is bad. The reinstalled Evolution won't respond either; exact same symptoms.
<indus> xiong, what version of ubuntu ?
<Hellhound666> indus:  I just bought this computer it can't be
<indus> Hellhound666, :P sorry
<xiong> Well, I never liked Evolution all that well. Perhaps it's time to migrate to Thunderbird.
<xiong> indus, 9.10 -- a pretty fresh install, too.
<indus> xiong, well, evolution is more like outlook no? thunderbird is little diff
<xiong> indus, I used Eudora for years; I pine for it.
<indus> i use neither
<Hellhound666> indus:  I sure hope not that would suck.  But hey I gtg I'm going to try a few things and see what I come up with.  thanks for the help everyone.  see yas
<indus> dont like mails being read by anyone
<indus> i prefer going online and logging in
<Candelaresi> hi
<Candelaresi> the ip of my apache server is 127.0.1.1
<brjann> aprilhare: still with me?
<aprilhare> brjann: yep just had to visit porcelain telephone, reverse call
<Candelaresi> i dont understand why is 127.0.1.1 and not is 127.0.0.1
<mawst> Anyone know how to convert an mkv's DTS track to AAC?
<brjann> aprilhare: haha
<aprilhare> brjann: you were saying? - seconds past epoch argument eh
<brjann> aprilhare: yeah, not quite as friendly
<aprilhare> how do i make up that magical mystery number?
<aprilhare> furthermore what file does it need to go into?
<brjann> aprilhare: first let's make sure that file exists
<brjann> aprilhare: ls /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<aprilhare> yep there
<brjann> aprilhare: great. step 1 is to zero that file, echo 0 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<donkey_kong> Hey guys
<donkey_kong> What's up?
<aprilhare> brjann: doesn't work. tried echo 0 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm doesn't work
<aprilhare> permission denied
<brjann> aprilhare: you need to be root
<donkey_kong> Can someone check this out? They said it has no merit. http://bit.ly/info/eNqth I'm confused
<aprilhare> brjann: tried sudo
<aprilhare> do i need to su?
<brjann> aprilhare: sudo is a little goofy when it comes to output redirection
<aprilhare> oh ic
<brjann> aprilhare: sudo echo blah > foo runs the echo command as root, but tries to write to foo as you
<aprilhare> does sudo 'echo blah > foo' do it?
<aprilhare> tried it, it doesn't.
<brjann> aprilhare: nope! :) so either sudo -i to get a root shell, or do sudo bash -c "echo 0 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm"
<ranjan> a non-existent cdrom shown in the places menu
<aprilhare> brjann: latter nicer done
<aprilhare> next
<ranjan> a non-existent cdrom shown in the places menu
<aprilhare> ?
<ranjan> how to get rid of it??
<brjann> aprilhare: okay, let me try the next command locally just to make sure it works before i tell you to try ;)
<aprilhare> found free epoch converter
<brjann> aprilhare: oh, date can do it. it's just ugly
<aprilhare> http://www.perlservices.net/en/programs/epoch_converter/epoch_converter.html
<aprilhare> ic :)
<olews> how do you scan your box once you've downloaded clam av?
<aprilhare> date +%s gives current time in epoch
<brjann> aprilhare: ugh.    sudo bash -c "echo `date --date \"2010-03-03 04:00:00\" +%s` > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm"
<mtx_init> olews: im sure it would be in the clam man page, though I am not a user
<brjann> aprilhare: replace the date/time with your preferred wake time. but make sure you get all the backticks and backslashes in the right place :)
<DexterLB> lol
<DexterLB> bash -c "alias exit='echo sorry, cannot exit.'"
<aprilhare> brjann: right. got those commands down. gunna give it a try.. :) is that date YYYY-MM-DD?
<donkey_kong> Can someone help me debug this? http://bit.ly/info/eNqth
<donkey_kong> I'm really confused
<brjann> aprilhare: yep, YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS
<aprilhare> thanks brjann gunna give it a try
<brjann> aprilhare: okay. once you've run the ugly command you can also     cat /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm    to make sure it has a non-zero value
<pjoshi> where can I find ip_gre module ..??
<meowbuntu> hi i have major sound issues. cds, mp3 and utube vids play faster than they should. sounding like the chipmunks. everything used to work fine. i dont know what went rong.
<GabrialDestruir> anyone here?
<meowbuntu> !ask | GabrialDestruir
<ubottu> GabrialDestruir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kuuh> I have a slight problem using openvpn.. if I start the vpn connection thru /etc/init.d/openvpn start the system doesn't create an interface tap0 (or anything similar) so i cannot use the vpn connection
<BlackDex> Hello there..
<kuuh> any ideas where the problem might be?
<BlackDex> Is it posible to lock a program to an workspace (including its child processes)?
<BlackDex> Using Gnome btw
<cyberbluntz> hi
<cyberbluntz> Would anyone be willing to help me patch my wireless driver to allow for packet injection?
<meowbuntu> it seems like all the usual helpers are out atm
<brjann> cyberbluntz: that is waaaaaay beyond the scope of #ubuntu.
<cyberbluntz> seriously?
<GabrialDestruir> Well... I'm actually trying to find out if it's possible to run something as pure system...
<GabrialDestruir> not root or another user account
<cyberbluntz> Patching a driver doesnt seem so complicated
<ojii> hi everyone
<meowbuntu> GabrialDestruir, ask away if anyone hre knows they will answer
<aprilhare> brjann: it was a bust. no wakeup
<meowbuntu> GabrialDestruir, what exactly is it
<ojii> is it normal for commands with tab completion to execute if i hit tab twice (first tab completes the command, the second one seems to try to execute it)? If so, how can I disable this?
<brjann> aprilhare: boo. might have a timezone issue
<aprilhare> grrrr@timezones
<GabrialDestruir> Well what I'm working on is actually related to g_file_storage
<aprilhare> can you specify timezones in date?
<aprilhare> %Z     alphabetic time zone abbreviation (e.g., EDT)
<nowonmai> GabrialDestruir: all processes must have en owner, whether that owner is also a user is a matter of policy
<GabrialDestruir> I can get it to load into the system just fine according to everything I'm seeing except it automatically ejects the drives instead of keeping them connected
<meowbuntu> hi i have major sound issues. cds, mp3 and utube vids play faster than they should. sounding like the chipmunks. everything used to work fine. i dont know what went rong.
<aprilhare> hmmmmm any1 know what australian eastern daylight savings time is as a alphabetic time zone abbreviation? :D
<aprilhare> heh
<meowbuntu> GabrialDestruir, have you checked the bios settings to se if the time is set there properly
<brjann> aprilhare: probably, but i'm not sure :) however, two important things. one, i really should be getting to bed ;) two, while I was waiting for you to come back, I found a really nice guide for you
<aprilhare> yay for guides!
<cyberbluntz> wellhow doI veiw my current kernal config?
<Chopez> ola
<aprilhare> lay it on me brjann
<brjann> aprilhare: that includes checking what time the rtc wants to wake up without you having to reboot and wait :)
<impi_> can someone please tell me how to get the latest GD library installed: i did a apt-get update - and then I did apt-get install php5-gd and still my application tells me: GD library is too old. Version 2.0.1 or later is required, and 2.0.28 is strongly recommended.
<GabrialDestruir> Well it runs properly if it runs at start up but it doesn't run if manually ran
<brjann> aprilhare: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup#Using_.2Fsys.2Fclass.2Frtc.2Frtc0.2Fwakealarm
<aprilhare> thanks brjann
<meowbuntu> i know new zealand is gmt +12. i also know it depends where you are in austrailia it has a few dofferent times
<meowbuntu> ^ like america
<sheepz> hello, i'm following this tutorial to install ubuntu over lan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set%20up%20the%20servers
<brjann> aprilhare: start from the "manually test wakealarm" part, we've already verified the rtc is up and running
<sheepz> but I have no idea how to actually start bootp
<meowbuntu> sheepz, y installing over lan.
<sheepz> for fun
<meowbuntu> o i c mucking around fair enough
<meowbuntu> you can do it from a usb key
<meowbuntu> brb system reboot
<Chopez> ola
<brjann> aprilhare: i noticed they used the -u flag in the date command, which may be the difference. i'd just follow that through line by line and see what happens :)
<Chopez> ola sta jose man
<Chopez> olaa
<sheepz> anyone have any idea how do I actually use this "wrapper" from point 3? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set%20up%20the%20servers
<jawsnfl> hey does any one know how to tunnel traffic throug proxy server on kubuntu
<aprilhare> betterer. going down to test...
<sheepz> vi
<sheepz> whoops
<morphix> I know there are a lot of CD audio ripping applications around for Linux, but is there any which can retrieve CD track listings from online and also grab a cover image or even specify a file manually?
<GabrialDestruir> This probably isn't the place this is suppose to go. But see I'm working with android which is linux based. g_file_storage loads at start up so when the device is plugged in it'll show up as a storage device on the PC. I'm trying to put together a proof of concept for a toggle switch to switch between g_file_storage and another USB relatead module. g_file_storage works perfectly if started during start up but if done manua
<brt_> Is there any way to change a user's name?
<vegarn> it should be possible from the users and groups dialog
<vegarn> in system - administration
<aprilhare> woohoo! it worked!
<aprilhare> woohoo! it worked!
<aprilhare> :)
<Georgi> what it worked ?
<Georgi> heheh am new in this chat
<aprilhare> Georgi: automated wakeup of ubuntu linux box
<Georgi> ok
<brt_> vegarn, user name is greyed out in user-admin.
<Georgi> this is my first time in this kind of chat
<bazhang> Georgi, hi
<Georgi> hi bazhang
<bazhang> Georgi, this is Ubuntu support; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aprilhare> thanks brjann it worked! bye now :)
<vegarn> brt_: are you tryin got  change a username or a user's name?
<Georgi> i see
<vegarn> trying to*
<alabd> Good day all , how to turn off finger print device on linux ?
<brt_> vegarn, username.
<frankS2> :P
<iflema> pengulas
<vegarn> brt_: it is possible, but i would recommend you to just make a new account with the desired username, and copy the home dir over to that one.. then delete the old user
<viliny> why though, vegarn ?
<brt_> vegarn, thanks. I'll try that.
<ne1> how to install u-boot on the target machine?
<vegarn> because if you just change the username and nothing else, you might get confused down the line
<meowbuntu> hi i have major sound issues. cds, mp3 and utube vids play faster than they should. sounding like the chipmunks. everything used to work fine. i dont know what went rong.
<m33go> hi people i need a help. i want to create a *.sh tah run this command line >> root cd /media/mmc1/ export http_proxy=10.128.201.76:80 wget -c -r link
<nickfu> JOMBLO
<root-black> hi everybody!!
<vegarn> meowbuntu: is the audio some times okay? in say, different applications?
<root-black> is there have anyone uses BlackTrack 4 ??
<meowbuntu> vega, not for several weeks.
<root-black> oh sorry BackTrack
<meowbuntu> vegarn, qwased, it may be my sound card had similar problem with the onboard one so am using a sound card. now that is playing up the same way.
<bazhang> root-black, in #backtrack-linux
<vegarn> meowbuntu: I've seen people complaining about this problem claiming that using straight alsa instead of pulseaudio solved the problem
<meowbuntu> vegarn, really i dont think i have alisa set
<meowbuntu> what do i do
<meowbuntu> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<meowbuntu> ^ the ubotto !alisa info is outdated
<vegarn> meow: maybe this can help: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<meowbuntu> how do i find system soound settings. i cant find
<vegarn> i found it by searching for "karmic disable pulseaudio" on google
<c_nick> I installed Geany 0.18.1 on windows.. but it lags a lot i mean when u scroll down the image comes a little slowly
<meowbuntu> hello
<meowbuntu> c_nick, this is not windows
<fucnqshun> hello after upgrading to lucid my ftp bookmarks in nautilus do not work help!
<vegarn> meowbuntu: system -> preferences -> sound
<bazhang> fucnqshun, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<meowbuntu> fucnqshun, go to #ubuntu+1
<fucnqshun> thank you both
<alabd>  How to temporarily disable an internal USB device that PAM and other tools are configured to look for (finger print)
<meowbuntu> how do i find the setting to select sound i need to test alisa
<vegarn> meowbuntu: I posted you a link
<c_nick> meowbuntu: i know but i had to work on windows.. basically geany is a linux app.. and it works well for me in ubuntu
<c_nick> i wanted to figure out why it lags on windows
<solow> http://xkcd.com/196/
<meowbuntu> vegarn, there is no default sound settings in ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> solow, wrong channel to paste
<meowbuntu> well not a graphical uesr interfave annoying
<solow> noo...
<solow> I wanted to paste it here.
<bazhang> !ot > solow
<ubottu> solow, please see my private message
<solow> Nope
<meowbuntu> c_nick, go to #windows and ask them we provide help for #ubuntu only
<fucnqshun> ubuntu+1 is dead, can anyone answer my ftp+nautilus question?
<fucnqshun> i get a dbus error when trying to ftp within nautilus
<wlet> is anyone able to reproduce this:
<wlet> apt-get source tinyproxy
<bazhang> fucnqshun, that is the proper channel, be patient
<wlet> could not be verfied
<wlet> because of missing DSA Key BBEB81BA
<c_nick> ok meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> vegarn, system preferances sound is not the right thing it does not have settings to change between alisa oss etc
<solow> Are there any cool ubuntu plugins?
<solow> I have this, cool thingy, where you type Windows logo+spacebar and u can like, quick open any app u like
<solow> I like stuff like that. perhaps some graphical masterpiece?
<vegarn> meowbuntu: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<vegarn> meowbuntu: there is no gui that i know of to disable pulseaudio, you have to resort to the command line
<meowbuntu> thanks vegarn hopefully they wil provid a nice gtk interface application for sound settings
<fucnqshun> dbus error isnt specific to lucid i guess, help pls?
<rgrig> solow, try alt-f2. also look at system->preferences->appearence
<rgrig> solow, you can enable some fancy visual effects from there
<bazhang> fucnqshun, but you are using lucid. please keep it there.
<solow> so I installed something useless... :P Thanks for that one.
<meowbuntu> vegarn, i do not want to remove anything just select alisa
<rgrig> is there a way to convince ubuntu to not install compiz at every upgrade?
<meowbuntu> vegarn, why is ubuntu so confusing
<vegarn> pulseaudio is the standard sound daemon, and is sufficiently low level to base stuff like sound controls on
<vegarn> however, if you have problems with pulseaudio
<vegarn> you might want to go with using alsa directly
<vegarn> alsa also has sound controls, but pulseaudio has some additional cool features, like application-specific volume control and input/output routing
<viliny> Flash video, twice as slow at a task than in the windows equilevant - is there any tips on how to finetune flash to work better?
<vegarn> meowbuntu: it is not common to want to disable pulseaudio and use alsa instead.. hence there is no gui option for it
<solow> hahahahaha loool now when i drag screens they turn into jelly
<meowbuntu> vegarn, linux mint provide a nice interface to do just that. so there is
<viliny> When is lucid coming out?
<Myrtti> 28th of April
<viliny> thank you
<meowbuntu> viliny, ask in #ubuntu+1
<viliny> and thank you meowbuntu
<meowbuntu> !ops Andeana/#ubuntu is spamming channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meowbuntu> !opps Andeana/#ubuntu is spamming channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, ah finally a user who may be able to help
<meowbuntu> yo yo yo ActionParsnip
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, how can i select alsa sound settings
<vegarn> ActionParsnip: you have to write a GUI for meowbuntu so he can swap between pulseaudio and alsa
<brasicosito> hello
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, just use the one that linux mint has its already done
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: linux mint isnt supported here
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, i iknow
<meowbuntu> System:    Host meowbuntu-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-19-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: so why mention mint?
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, i was just saying that they have an easy interface to configur sound settings
<petsounds> hi.. can i install memenu in karmic? thanks
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, re read what i said exactly
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: not sure, ive never had a single sound issue as I use oldish sound chips which work out of the box
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i have zero sound issue fixing ability, literally
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, i am having problems
<meowbuntu> hi i have major sound issues. cds, mp3 and utube vids play faster than they should. sounding like the chipmunks. everything used to work fine. i dont know what went rong.
<viliny> ActionParsnip, he wants to switch between alsa and pulseaudio and linux mint has a tool existing for this purpose and he is wondering if that can be taken and used in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: is it a laptop?
<meowbuntu> no
<meowbuntu> System:    Host meowbuntu-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-19-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: boot to live mint cd and see what the name of the app is
<meowbuntu> oops
<ActionParsnip> viliny: gotcha
<meowbuntu> CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium 4 (UP) cache 512 KB flags (sse2) clocked at 1817.670 MHz
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: that sort of thing is moot
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, i want to sort out my sound issues they got it rong
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: have you ran: sudo lshw -C sound     and websearched for the product line
<meowbuntu> i mentioned that mint makes it easy and they got it rong
<meowbuntu> no doing now
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: you will find guides based on the chip, you may need some options in the sound config files
<trix> i have consistent sound issues with realtek hda 889a myself, but found an 'ok medium' i can live with (sound in 1-2 apps at once, max, and pulseaudio segfaulting all the time)
<viliny> Running Audigy without any problems
<vegarn> ActionParsnip: I have seen a few others complain about pulseaudio and exactly his problem, choppy audio. Their solution was to remove pulseaudio and just alsa directly. I have given him a link to a guide to do just that. However, he does not want to use it as it involves the command line
<vegarn> just use*
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.org/100415
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, thats y mint is much simpler when it comes to sound issues
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: ok find guides based on CM8738 chips
<trix> yeah from what i've read pulseaudio is so deeply integrated in 9.10 it's not worth trying to take it out
<shegman> my screen blanks after becoming idle even after i disabled the screensaver and the power-management option for that. can someone tell me how to disable the screen blanking completely?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: not used mint, I always use minimal and install lxde
<ActionParsnip> shegman: i've seen methods using xorg.conf
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, uses chrunchbang then
<shegman> ActionParsnip just for screenblanking issues?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: no, it comes with tonnes of fluff I dont need, and it is also not supported here just like mint
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: my way I get the equivelant of crunchbang but it is an official install
<viliny> Quick question, whats the big differences between ubuntu server and desktop? and if i have a very far configured server running the desktop edition then is there any reason for me to switch to the server edition at this point?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: theres also moonos which uses lxde but is unofficial too
<ActionParsnip> viliny: server doesnt come with a desktop installed by default
<solow> I know this is waaaaaay offtopic but check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifA1AQe_NF0&feature=channel I REALLY want a kitty for my birthday
<ActionParsnip> viliny: if you want a proper headless server using minimal resources use server, if you can't configure the system without gui apps install desktop
<viliny> ActionParsnip, im a bit hazy where gnome metacity compiz and beryl and emerald and all those come together but basicly it lacks a window manager?
<ActionParsnip> viliny: server is text only
<viliny> well i DO enjoy the desktop while i do most of my stuff via ssh and terminal on the thing
<ActionParsnip> viliny: then install desktop
<viliny> desktop is installed, thank you
<BigMack83> is there a better alternative to combine mpg files? every time i try it i get uncompatible errors and the resulting video has no audio in vlc
<BigMack83> a better alternative to the app 'mpgjoin' i mean
<ActionParsnip> BigMack83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199993
<BigMack83> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info mpgtx
<ubottu> mpgtx (source: mpgtx): toolbox to manipulate MPEG files (video, system, and audio). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4 (karmic), package size 65 kB, installed size 192 kB
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, sound was working ok
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: well now its not, you can boot to liveCD to see the settings used and mirror them to your installed system if they work in the liveCD
<xxthink> Why my khelper consumes about 70% cpu
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, what does this command do sudo apt-get autoremove
<vegarn> can't you just cat together mpg files?
<meowbuntu> xxthink, is not khelper a kde application found in kubuntu
<xxthink> can I kill it?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: removes packages left behind after higher packages are removed
<meowbuntu> xxthink, you can kill any application in a terminal type this
<meowbuntu> sudo killall (application naom)
<xxthink> ps -e | grep khelper
<xxthink> and kill
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, is it good idea to do
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: yes
<meowbuntu> WHAT IF IT REMOVES APPLICATIONS I NEED
<airtonix> vegarn, you can, but you would lol at cat'n two mpgs of different bitrates...
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: for example, if you remove firefox, firefox uses xul-runner and it will be left behind, the autoremove will remove this for you
 * meowbuntu is not shouting darn caps key in the way 
<ActionParsnip> !caps | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<airtonix> vegarn, not to mention the other differences that are possible in an mpeg container
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: it only removes packages which are not needed
<meowbuntu> ok
<meowbuntu> thanks
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i suggest you use the --purge option too so you et rid of the config too
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, im not sure but i dont think --purge removes files you've touched
<airtonix> (at least it hasn't for me)
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, ah thats good its removing all the applications left behind from when i tested enlightenment wm
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: if you run: dpkg -l | grep ^rc         you can see the packages which have left configs, you can run: sudo dpkg -P packagename    to get rid of those too
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip,  sudo apt-get purge
<meowbuntu> o thanks act
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: you can also install deborphan which can remove even more abandoned pckages
<zetheroo> my wife is having 1 or 2 system freezes per day and each time it happens while she is using Firefox. Is there a log somewhere which would show whats going on?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: does it unfreeze?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: no ... it has to be turned off cold
<Guest6273> I got problem with the print in ubuntu
<Guest6273> how to print equal windows ?
<vegarn> :p
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: does alt+k+printscreen not restart the display when its frozen?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: have not tried that
<Guest6273> alguém fala portugues do brasil ?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: in linux, the x server is seperate to the kernel (unlike in windows) which is why you can perform x forwarding, the key combo simply restarts the x server
<vegarn> if it doesn't you can try ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a shell
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip,  is aptitude better than apt-get
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if it can be made to work again you can run: dmesg | tail -n 40 | less    and see what the deal is
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: they achieve the same thing
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: just different syntaxes, use which you like. neither is better
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: if i do that command now will it show whats up?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: not after a cold boot as the dmesg will be blanked
<Guest6273> how to print fast and black with linux ?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: could try connecting to the system via ssh whilst its frozen to see if the system is still running etc and read dmesg that way
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok, well if x cannot be restarted and the cold shut off is the only option, is there a log or something that would show the crash?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6273: set the print setting in the app you are printing from to mono and low quality
<Guest6273> ActionParsnip , is not working equal windows ...
<ActionParsnip> Guest6273: what does "qual windows" mean?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: /var/log/messages maybe, check in /var/log it may have some logs
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok
<Guest6273> the windows sistem, print fast and good black .
<moreno> hola
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, aptitude removes the left over processes too
<moreno> quien eres
<morphix> zetheroo: have you checked xorg log?
<meowbuntu> brb rebooting
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: apt-get can use autoremove, the user may not want them removing
<zetheroo> morphix: no
<meowbuntu> brb rebooting
<m_anish> Hi, do gdm/gtkwm keep a history of all applications that were opened in some log file?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6273: then try updating your driver, remember most printer companies don't support linux as much as windows
<ActionParsnip> Guest6273: if later drivers don't help then log a bug
<Guest6273> already updated
<null> Question:  What's the username/password/PAM authentication daemon on 8.10? I just enabled my fingerprint reader and I need to restart it.
<Guest6273> I never printed good with linux, only windows sistem
<ActionParsnip> Guest6273: again, poor support from printer manufacturers, buy an HP. You won't be disappointed
<morphix> I have found a lot of success too with Canon
<null> i just gave up on home inkjet printers
<null> i rarely print as it is
<ActionParsnip> Brother have great support too
<null> i just go to a print shop or print at work
<lidi> hola
<ActionParsnip> is getdeb down? Ive not been able to get on it for a week now
<ActionParsnip> yep its down
<m_anish> Hi can anyone help me! Do gdm/gtkwm keep a history of all applications that were opened in some log file?
<iceroot> m_anish: no
<m_anish> iceroot: Thanks!
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, no change after removing pulse audio and installing alsa
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: im not the guy to ask, ive never had to mess with sound
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, the sound seeme better but still like the chipmunks
<Lappie> if i was to dl the windows installer on my dell vostro a860, w vista basic, will vista still work the way it did b4 the installation? and will ubuntu work and install all the appropriat dirvers for my sys?
<m_anish> iceroot: Sorry for bugging you again but, apparently there is an option to lauch gdm in debug mode where it can log information (http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.28/gdm.html#logging) ... Would that contain application history?
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, could it be a clocking issue affexting my hdd
<meowbuntu> * affecting my sound
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: once vista is installed it will do what vista does. Ubuntu will have some drivers or all for your hardware, it aims to give as much functionality out of the box
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i have no idea, have you seen if there are any issues with your sound chip or options you need to add
<bokbaard> is there anything other than NetworkManager that can handle wired/pppoe(dsl)? because it's a pain in the crack... wicd doesnt do do pppoe
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, not much more to do
<port80web> just ripped out pulse audio and reinstalled alsa, want laptop volume dial to work again. using x64 karmic. anyone have a solution?
<shled> Hello, all!
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672555
<Lappie> so installing Ubuntu will not affect the os already installed, do i need 2 set up a partition or anything?
<vegarn> the live cd will do that for you, or atleast give you the option to
<pio309> salve qualcuno sa  come comfigurare il pennino tre
<vegarn> bokbaard: there's tons of guies out there on ppptp and what not
<Lappie> im sorry i mean, i can just dl the installer, and away ubuntu goes, adn i do not have 2 do any sys prep like a partition or anyghing?
<vegarn> guides*
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: can you pastebin the output of: lsmod
<port80web> Lappie: back up your data on the other system first. :)
<vegarn> Lappie: exactly, the installer will help you resize and create partitions
<shled> Say I have got a tar archive that contains a directory Music/Jazz/, how can I extract the Jazz subdirectory to ./Jazz, i.e. without the Music/ prefix?
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: we have no idea what the installer will do as its not an ubuntu program, you will need to contact your seller to ask what it will actually do
<Lappie> im looking at this page   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi
<ActionParsnip> shled: if you open it in a gui tool you can drag the folder to where you wish
<vegarn> Lappie: It's better to use a live cd in my opinion
<shled> ActionParsnip, I need to do it on the command-line (remote access).
<Lappie> i just dont want 2 mess up vista, i just reinstalled it from freash, and i dont have any disks to back it up
<ActionParsnip> shled: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/extracting-single-file-directory-from-tarball-2/
<port80web> shled: extract the whole thing, then move it to the new one, then just remove the old one.
<ActionParsnip> shled: http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/12825-extract-sub-directory-form-tar-file.html
<hystreni> hello, any1 that have installed EVE online here?
<vegarn> Lappie: Vista is already messed up :D
<rumpsy> I'm back \o/
<port80web> i'm looking for an applet for alsa that replaces the volume dial appplet in pulseaudio. any ideas?
<rumpsy> Somebody missed me !
<vegarn> Lappie: please, keep it in the channel
<Lappie> np
<rumpsy> hystreni: what is that first of all?
<Paulo39> hi there, is possible to update my cd/dvd drive firmware from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> port80web: theres one for awn if you use it
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: most use DOS based apps or bootable floppys with the tool
<rumpsy> firmware for cdrom?
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: ok
<vegarn> Lappie: Download the livecd from ubuntu.com, burn it to a cd/dvd... wubi for installing under windows will be there, and if you want to you can boot the cd to install ubuntu proper
<shled> ActionParsnip, I already tried tar -xf archive.tar Jazz, but it says "Jazz: not found in archive"
<vegarn> Lappie: if you click the autostart program or whatever under windows, it will tell you what you can do with the cd
<Paulo39> rumpsy: the situation is that i use ubuntu but i need to install win 7 for some tasks and i get an error which aborts my win 7 installation because of some missing cd/dvd drivers
<ActionParsnip> shled: does it have a capital J?
<shled> ActionParsnip, If I use tar -xf archive.tar Music/Jazz it extracts to Music/Jazz, of course. Yes, with a capital J
<hystreni> rumpsy,  a game that you open with wine, and i have problem with Wine and the directorys,.
<port80web> Lappie: if you don't have any data on a fresh install of windows, don't worry, just go for it. you can reinstall the vista if it messes up, then reinstall grub to get the linux back. after
<ActionParsnip> shled: there is no "of course". I assume nothing
<rumpsy> Paulo39: oh, okay
<Lappie> i spent the whold day reinstalling all my software
<rumpsy> hystreni: hmm, where do you get that wine package?
<rumpsy> hystreni: from apt source?
<Lappie> and hacking vista to look like win7
<vegarn> Lappie: download the livecd .. it contains wubi if you do not want to install ubuntu on its own partition
<Lappie> what is wubi?
<rumpsy> Paulo39: Are you using virtualBox
<Lappie> btw i already dl the iso
<port80web> Yes wubi is good for nubi. wubi installes the system on avirual system, from inside vista so you don't ppartition.
<vegarn> Lappie: Sweet, burn it to a cd and autostart the cd... it will tell you what wubi is
<port80web> virtual partition
<Paulo39> rumpsy: no, for what?
<st83291> i,m trying to use firetsarter for ICS/NAT but it fails
<hystreni> rumpsy, i downloaded it from the terminal and the updated it through the update manager
<st83291> what can be a reason/
<rumpsy> Paulo39: to install vista inside ubuntu
<Paulo39> rumpsy: nope, i want to install it on a real partition
<ActionParsnip> port80web: it installs to a file which acts as the ubuntu drive, as it is on ntfs it is prone to fragmentation
<Paulo39> *win 7
<Lappie> mk. so u promis that if i install the wubi from the cd, i can still use vista, the only reason i ask is my other sys's are down right now and i need this one for stuff
<Crazymethjesus> Shut your fucking face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<st83291> !lang
<ActionParsnip> Crazymethjesus: take it elsewhere please
<rumpsy> hystreni: compare the version with wine source package in wine website
<yehia> hello, i need to use VNC remote control . i installed it on my Ubuntu and i installed it also on the XP on the other  PC .. i would like to know how to connec them
<Crazymethjesus> fuck homosexuals½½
<port80web> yes. and you just delete the file or uninstall it in windows. an easy way to learn linux without partition
<rumpsy> hystreni: get the latest source and give a try
<hystreni> rumpsy,  will do
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.org/100442
<ActionParsnip> yehia: are you running the server on ubuntu or linux?
<vegarn> Lappie: You can also just boot the cd and boot without installing, to see what ubuntu is all about without installing anything
<vegarn> Lappie: there is an option to boot without installing when you start your computer with the live cd inside
<Lappie> really, thats what i wanted in the 1st place!!
<st83291> Lappie: wubi has some incompatibility with Vista if Vista is not it first disk partition
<rumpsy> Paulo39: hmm, you can first allocate a space for win7, using gparted or your favorite partition editor
<yehia> Actionparsnip. i dont know
<port80web> who was Crazymethjesus directing that to? he needs some more meth i think.
<Paulo39> rumpsy: i already did that
<vegarn> Lappie: It's not always that easy to know what people want :p
<ActionParsnip> yehia: well, which system do you "need" to control with vnc?
<viliny> yeah, was wondering the same.
<yehia> ActionParsnip, i need to control the PC in the Office - by my laptop from home
<adri_> I'm using a USB english keyboard on Ubuntu 9.10 and my alt keys do not work. For instance alt+arrow doesn't go back in firefox history.  By going into keyboard shortcuts I can see that Ubuntu sees left alt as Mod5 and right alt as ISO Level 3 shift.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: try: sudo rmmod snd_cs4236; sleep 2; sudo modprobe snd-cmi8738
<rumpsy> Paulo39: then you don't need any special driver or frimware !, just boot it and intall it, may be you have problem with cd or dvdrom
<port80web> I been using yuuguu for remote control myself instead of vnc
<Lappie> will a dvd work?
<vegarn> Lappie: sure
<ActionParsnip> yehia: ok what OS is the office pc?
<st83291> i,m trying to use firetsarter for ICS/NAT but it fails, why can it be?
<yehia> ActionParsnip , XP
<arand> Lappie: Although, when you boot the CD it will be rather slow (since it has to read from CD), and depending on your hardware, the proper drivers for your vidoeo card might not be present in the liveCD environment, if so no compiz. Yes a DVD should work fine to start from.
<ActionParsnip> yehia: then the XP system will be the server, you will need to port forward a few ports on the office router to connect to it
<Lappie> oh crap i dont have anythig to burn an iso
<ActionParsnip> yehia: you should also use an ssh tunnel as vnc has ZERO encryption so is not secure
<yehia> ActionParsnip, do you know how to help me to do it
<Lappie> whats free that will burn a dvd from the iso?
<ActionParsnip> yehia: if you enable remote logon at the office PC you can use RDP to connect to the office pc
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip,  FATAL: Module snd_cmi8738 not found.
<hystreni> rumpsy,  is there an root find file command?
<Paulo39> rumpsy: i burn the image for an DVD (several times, at slow burn speed) and whenever i boot the dvd it gives me an error : a driver for cd/dvd drive is missing
<st83291> btw does Ubuntu block all incoming connections by default?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: try a hyphen instead of underscore
<nixi> hola
<vegarn> Lappie: Lappie: http://www.google.com/search?hl=no&source=hp&q=vista+burn+iso&btnG=Google-søk&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<ubyserver> how do I add a user to sudoers list
<ActionParsnip> yehia: you will need to port forward the rdp port from the router to your office pc, you wont get a connection otherwise
<ActionParsnip> !sudoers | ubyserver
<ubyserver> thank you
<nixi> hablaa
<vegarn> ubyserver: you can add the user to the admin group if you do not want to edit the sudoers file
<nixi> quien eres
<ActionParsnip> ubyserver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<nixi> eiooooooooooo
<Dan_E> no Google Earth for Ubuntu 9.10?
<nixi> ???
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, no change
<Myrtti> !es | nixi
<ubottu> nixi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yehia> ActionParsnip, how to port forward the rdp from router
<ActionParsnip> yehia: there is tsclient for ubuntu which will give you a terminal services client, the XP pc will need to have remote access enabled
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: well i found that on a forum, you said there was nothing left to try
<nixi> hello
<nixi> hello
<bazhang> nixi, hi, do you have a support question
<nixi> i am nuria
<ActionParsnip> yehia: it varys wildly from router to router, if its a professional office (like a business) I doubt they will allow you this sort of access in favour of scurity
<nixi> ho you am
<yehia> ActionParsnip, can we talk in window?
<nixi> ok
<ActionParsnip> yehia: i dont accept PMs
<bazhang> nixi, this is not general chat
<yehia> ActionParsnip,ok
<nixi> hello
<bazhang> nixi, this is Ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> yehia: talk with your sys admins, I dobt they will want you accessing the lan from outside
<nixi> ho are you
<vegarn> it's not a geek dating service?!
<Myrtti> vegarn: we can do without the comments
<yehia> ActionParsnip, the point is iam the boss :)
<lancome> hola
<Myrtti> !es | lancome
<yehia> and its my own company ActionParsnip also
<ubottu> lancome: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> yehia: they will still probably say no, ask them is all i can say
<st83291> i,m trying to use firetsarter for ICS/NAT but it fails, why can it be?
<lancome> hello
<nixi> q wapada
<lancome> hola nuria
<nixi> !!
<vegarn> st83291: You have to be more specific than that
<Lappie> so now just reboot and boot from my dvd drive?
<vegarn> Lappie: yessir
<adri_> Shouldn't Ubuntu map alt to Mod1 ? Is there a gnome interface for remapping keys ?
<vegarn> Lappie: good luck!
<Lappie> kk, ill be back
<arunbabu> i can't access the gui of my linux desktop at my college as it's banned by the admin. How are they doing it?
<vegarn> arunbabu: Port blocked in firewall maybe? Care to tell us how you access the desktop normally?
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arunbabu> access the command prompt terminal by Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ActionParsnip> or install tilda ;)
<st83291> i,m trying to use firetsarter for ICS/NAT but DNS resolution does not work for clients, what's wrong?
<eighty4> For some reason (I have no idea why, it just stoped working) I can no longer connect to my local server. ssh doesn't work http doesn't work. All I get is a connection refused. What could be wrong? What should I look for? iptables -L gives me nothing, everything seems open
<ActionParsnip> !ics | st83291
<ubottu> st83291: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vegarn> arunbabu: you are not trying to access it remotely? you are physically sitting by your own desktop computer, and you cannot get a GUI up?
<rzx237> !sudoers | rzx237
<meowbuntu> brb reboot
<matteo1990> Is it possible to exchange files between to Pc conencted by a lan cable or i need a router?
<thiru> k
<thiru> hello s there any one
<thiru> to help me
<jimi_> Matt1360, i think if it is a cross-over cable you can
<thiru> how to enable system->administration->disks
<viliny> matteo1990, yes it's possible to connect two computers directly to eachother with a crossover cable or ordinary cable with modern nic's
<thiru> viliny: how to c partition table in gui in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thiru: linux doesnt have drive letters
<viliny> thiru, im sorry, i don't understand? How to partition a hard drive in ubuntu (gparted) ?
<arunbabu> vegarn: yeah we access it remotely from the server computer
<thiru> my windows was not booting i think i made xp partition enable it
<thiru> so i need to see partition table
<viliny> just start up gparted
<matteo1990> viliny, An ethernet cable is good?
<meowbuntu> hi gain
<viliny> matteo1990, they are alle "ethernet cables" - but yeah, i think all modern cards can utilise any kind of cat5 with rj45's
<ubyserver> Has anyone used ISPConfig for their webserver control panel?
<thiru> viliny: i found that system->administration->disk option missing in my os
<thiru> how to enable it
<ActionParsnip> thiru: sudo apt-get install gparted
<st83291> wait so there,s no NAT software in Ubuntu with GUI?
<ubyserver> I am trying to determine whether to install ebox or ispconfig
<arunbabu> vegarn: we just login with our userid and passwd and it logins remotely from the server.
<ActionParsnip> st83291: you can use firestarter but its far easier to use cli
<maminka_> hi, microphone doesn't work in Pulse untill I move the volume bar
<st83291> ActionParsnip: i,m using firestarter and it doesn,t work
<ActionParsnip> st83291: ive not used firestarter to configure it, ive always use cli, if you websearch: ubuntu as router    you will find guides
<maminka_> hi, microphone doesn't work in Pulse untill I move the volume bar, Ubuntu 9.10 32 bit, Logitech USB 3500 webcam microphone
<aras> eelo
<aras> znacie jakiś program podobny do total commander pod UBUNTU
<arunbabu> vegarn: you there?
<OerHeks> !pl | aras
<ubottu> aras: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<st83291> so why wiki states that I can use Firestarter for ICS when it turns out I cannot?
<ux> #join ubuntu.ru
<ActionParsnip> st83291: config maybe
<vegarn> arunbabu: yes
<meowbuntu> anyone able to help me with sound everthing plays fast and sounds like chipmunks
<arunbabu> vegarn: any idea about solving my problem?
<ActionParsnip> st83291: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<bug2000> Hey. How can I mount a webdav without using sudo?
<ActionParsnip> st83291: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html
<adri_> Hi, I absolutely don't understand how ubuntu maps keyboard input. I've been trying to remap my non-working keys with xmodmap but it had no effect -- also, changing the keyboard layout in the gnome panel does not persist between logouts.
<rzx237> meowbuntu, what player software?
<ux> .удз
<ActionParsnip> bug2000: you need sudo to mount anything
<SteadyEdd> anyone know how to stop black screen on install of ubuntu? ive got an nvidia card.
<viliny> st83291, well, i use firestarter to share my connection at home...
<viliny> but thats a dual network card setup with dhcp servers and a hugeload of switches and junks
<bug2000> ActionParsnip: And yet, when you use Thunar or Dolphin to mount memsticks while at storage group, you don't.
<ActionParsnip> bug2000: you can mess with sudoers file to allow non sudo users to use mount
<maminka_>  hi, microphone doesn't work in Pulse until I move the volume bar, Ubuntu 9.10 32 bit, Logitech USB 3500 webcam microphone
<vegarn> arunbabu: You should take this up with your admin if he has blocked access to your desktop
<meowbuntu> rzx237, i have remove pauls and am using alsa atm
<ActionParsnip> bug2000: if webdav functionality is integrated into file managers it may become that way too
<meowbuntu> with same issue
<bug2000> ActionParsnip: And it is. Pretty sure thunar can do that. Thing is I want to do it from CLI.
<ActionParsnip> bug2000: http://jamietalbot.com/2010/01/27/automatically-mounting-webdav-in-ubuntu-with-a-fusedav-init-script/
<kora> hi, i'm using xubuntu karmic and i tried to remove the gtk menus in the windows.  i tried to put "export GTK_MODULES=globalmenu-gnome" in my bashrc, zshrc and profile, after logoff/reboot the menus still are there. where would be the place to put this so it works?
<meowbuntu> rzx237, rhythem box i am using but everthing is stuffed. flash media. mp3 and cd playing everthing runs fast
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> what is latex package for chicago.sty
<arunbabu> vegarn: ok.. one more thing is that many commands like cp are unable to be used. It seems the admin has blocked it. How can are they able to block a particular commands?
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 9.10
<meowbuntu> rzx237, sounds like chipmunks on speed
<rzx237> meowbuntu, have you try another player, mpg321 for example?
<Lappie> OMG ITS BEAUTIFULL!!!
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: if you boot to liveCD is sound ok?
<bug2000> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: awesome zoolander quote dude
<zvacet> arunbabu:  for cp command you need sudo    sudo cp file for example
<maminka_> pulse muted microphone by default, just touch the volume bar will resolve this, but have to do it everytime I want to use the microphone, any suggestion?
<Lappie> ok im sooo ready 2 install, can i make a partition w/o reformatting my hd?
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, no same again
<vegarn> arunbabu: they can set privileges on executable files to disallow execution. This has little to do with ubuntu really
<ActionParsnip> maminka_: is it set to muted or is it not muted and just no sound?
<arunbabu> zvacet: in usual case we don't need sudo for cp right?
<meowbuntu> rzx237, yes vlc has same resault
<iceroot> arunbabu: zvacet you dont need sudo to use the command "cp" maybe you need sudo to copy some files which belongs only to root
<iceroot> arunbabu: what is the error if using cp?
<maminka_> ActionParsnip: not muted, but no sound
<meowbuntu> rzx237, i'll install exaile hold on
<arunbabu> iceroot: permissin denied
<zvacet> iceroot:  yes you are right
<zeko> hi guys is there any command to know if my headphones are working, cause i think it could be damaged, or is it because ubuntu fails to identify it
<iceroot> arunbabu: can you post the whole command?
<st83291> dnsmasq doesn,t work too, i,m getting feeling that you are teasing me
<ActionParsnip> maminka_: you could hack it and use a script to set the volume and be unmuted to run when you login, should make it ok
<vegarn> arunbabu: Do a "ls -al /bin/cp" and give us output
<Emery> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to .. ubuntu studio ?
<iceroot> Emery: yes
<Emery> how so please.
<zvacet> Emery:  yes
<iceroot> Emery: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio
<arunbabu> vegarn: i haven tried. Now I'm at not at colge.
<ubuntuusernb> need help what should be the result of writing netstat on terminal
<vegarn> arunbabu: It sounds like you tried to copy a file which you do not have permission to read... not that the actual cp command is not executable for you
<iceroot> ubuntuusernb: try it?
<ubuntuusernb> it display this for me http://pastebin.com/rBRDB6qq
<bazhang> Emery, the package is ubuntustudio-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Emery: apt-cache search ubuntustudio     install all those
<ubuntuusernb> is there something wrong
<iflema> Emery sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.64 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<spychalski> I'm having some issues with my ubuntu install, every time I reboot or restart X I need to do "xrdb .Xdefaults" so my xterm gets the configs I want. Is there a way to make that automatic?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> how can i install chicago.sty on ubuntu
<hellyeah> what package do i need
<ActionParsnip> spychalski: add it in your startup items
<rzx237> Emery: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop", it will install anything what is in ubuntu-studio
<iceroot> hellyeah: use apt-file to search for the correct latex-package
<arunbabu> vegarn: okay.. i think they have removed the permissin for me to run the exectuable of cp as it's not even workin on the files I creatted
<spychalski> ActionParsnip, I did. Doesn't seem to work.
<fauzie> Hi, i just bought a new D-Link DSL modem. I can connect to the internet but I can not access all of the important linux-related sites, including the ubuntu repo. They all work with my old modem. Google and Facebook work fine.
<iceroot> hellyeah: install apt-file, then run  sudo ap-tfile update  then you can search the package which contains the file by  apt-file search chicago.sty
<ActionParsnip> spychalski: or put it at the bottom of ~/.bashrc with a '&' after it
<ubuntuusernb> is there something wrong with this result http://pastebin.com/rBRDB6qq and im not doning anything
<iceroot> ubuntuusernb: no
<Myrtti> hellyeah: are you trying to do beamer presentation?
<iceroot> ubuntuusernb: its ok
<ubuntuusernb> iceroot then what is connected
<vegarn> arunbabu: okay, reset the permissions and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: can you access the routers config page ok?
<ubuntuusernb> and streamed
<yehia> ActionParsnip: if i use USB modem .... does it have IP Address?
<hellyeah> Myrtti,  yes i need chicago.sty
<spychalski> thanks ActionParsnip, will try now.
<fauzie> ActionParsnip: yeap
<ActionParsnip> yehia: it will yes
<iceroot> hellyeah: there is also latexbeamer as a package
<Myrtti> hellyeah: install latex-beamer
<hellyeah> but in each seperate directory i dont want to move chicago.sty package
<arunbabu> vegarn: i am not the admin. I can't do it :(
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: ok and does the router have a WAN IP?
<iceroot> ubuntuusernb: dbus (local)
<hellyeah> latex-beamer is installed
<fauzie> ActionParsnip: checking ....
<iceroot> hellyeah: then use apt-file
<ubuntuusernb> iceroot which is ?
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: try adding 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as dns servers in your network settings
<yehia> ActionParsnip : if iam on ubuntu now and iam using my USB modem - how can i know my IP address ?
<vegarn> arunbabu: if you are not the admin, then you could not possibly have messed up the permissions in the first place
<ActionParsnip> yehia: www.ipchicken.com
<arunbabu> vegarn: i am not the one who messed up the permissions. admin intentionally did it for avoid using the cp command :)
<yehia> just by getting on this Site so i will be able to know my IP ?
<spychalski> ActionParsnip, didn't work.
<iceroot> yehia: yes
<meowbuntu> rzx237, still no change with exaile
<fauzie> ActionParsnip: I found an entry that says "Enable WAN Service" and "Service Name"
<Lappie> can i create a partition for ubuntu with out reformatting my hd?
<SteadyEdd> Anyone know how to stop black screen on install??
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: as long as yourrouter has an IP from our provider you are golden
<zeko> hi guys is there any command to know if my headphones are working, cause i think it could be damaged, or is it because ubuntu fails to identify it
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | Lappie
<ubottu> Lappie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<spychalski> hm, I'll try again, I think I misspelled something
<iceroot> zeko: playing sound
<rumpsy> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<arunbabu> vegarn: no way to bypass it ?? :)
<iceroot> zeko: no other way to check if the headphones are ok
<zeko> iceroot: no
<xguru> Lappie: download the ubuntu desktop iso, burn it.  Put the cd into windows and run the wubi.exe file.  It will install ubuntu beside windows.  Thus doing what your are asking
<fauzie> ActionParsnip: rebooting the connection ....
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: i'd read the manual and/or contact your provider
<ddavids> pls hw do u change the login splash on karmic
<Lappie> oh duh, u guys said that earlier, ty
<pbx> Hello :>
<vegarn> arunbabu: No, consult your admin
<arunbabu> vegarn: okay.. thanks
<noob2k> yuuhuuu
<noob2k> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: make sure your backups are recent incase of catastrophe
<arunbabu> ddavids: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<Lappie> for sure
<yehia> is there any command on Ubuntu  like  IPCONFIG by CMD on XP ?
<spychalski> ActionParsnip, it worked with the xrdb on .bashrc, but i still need to restart xterm for it to work (eg the first instance of xterm won't load the file)
<spychalski> yehia, ifconfig
<noob2k> any backtrack users here?
<Myrtti> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<pbx> i try install windows XP under ubuntu KVM but after screen when windows loads his library (before disk detection) my virtual system turn off when i start it again i just see Booting from hard disk ...
<pbx> how can i debug whats heppen and why ?:)
<ActionParsnip> noob2k: its not supported here or discussed
<noob2k> ups sorry
<pbx> i use latest  ubuntu server 9.10 64 bit
<noob2k> is posible to run ubuntu 9.10 on usb pen drive like a normal "hdd"
<black01> hi
<viliny> yes noob2k
<yehia> then the www.ipchicken.com is giving a wrong data ,  as the IP which i got it here on my terminal is totally different from the one on IPCHICKEN
<bazhang> noob2k, sure using unetbootin to write it
<black01> anybody korean here?
<Younder> does anyone here know how to configure snort?
<noob2k> and how is the speed?
<bazhang> black01, in #ubuntu-ko
<meowbuntu> i'm getting sick of this sound problem
<spychalski> yehia, the ip you're seeing in ifconfig is probably your local ip, as you're probably behind a router
<viliny> meowbuntu, get a sound card if you can't solve it otherwise. like 15 euros investment for better audio
<fauzie> ActionParsnip: changing the DNS did the trick. Update works. Thanks! =)
<noob2k> bazhang unetbootin is for live cd right?
<spychalski> anyone know how i can make xrdb automatically set my xterm settings without me having to restart xterm on startup?
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are easy to remember and are googles public dns'
<st83291> why in 2010 ICS do not work until some strange util is installed and configured by editing a config file?! where did our mobey go
<meowbuntu> viliny, i already got one as my onboard stuffed ages ago
<bazhang> noob2k, writing iso to live usb stick
<viliny> meowbuntu, understood :/
<ChogyDan> noob2k: I think pendrivelinux.com may have information you are looking for too
<ActionParsnip> fauzie: i use dnsmasq too to keep as many resolutions local and speed up the connection
<noob2k> but then after restar i losting my setting
<yehia> spychalski: what is the command which i can type in a terminal - which can give me the same IP on CHICKEN.COM as i need to be sure that CHICKEN.COM is not a fake data
<meowbuntu> viliny, if you have $10 new zealand then i can get an old one that may work
<noob2k> ok thanks :)
<iflema> yehia in a terminal type this wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -o /dev/null
<solow> is there like... a php editor that supports project browsing? So I have like, an entire project on the left, where I can open every file i want to open. For ubuntu
<viliny> isn't dev-php cross-platform?
<meowbuntu> viliny, now the card is playing up. i'm getting another old computer from a friend soon hopefully that works better than this rustbucket
<yehia> iflema. and this is my which IP ... ?
<iflema> yehia external
<iflema> yehia the one the world sees
<solow> I used phped before linux, on windows
<viliny> yehia, you should read up on basic networking a bit
<solow> So I need a GOOD editor again.
<solow> But all editors I've tested suck
<yehia> Viliny, iam not into network soo much .. i just want the right data and thats all
<fauzie> ActionParsnip: I'll try that later ... i still have to find the way around this new modem. :)
<yehia> viliny, iam into another type of business and i only need small help
<ddavids> arunbabu: thanks
<ActionParsnip> yehia: try: IP=`wget -q -O - http://homer.meso.com/remoteip.php`; echo $IP
<ipok-kala> helo
<e3nn> How to record Screen Desktop in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop | e3nn
<ubottu> e3nn: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 148 kB
<viliny> yehia, basicly you have the device (adsl modem is my guess) which is holding the ip adress that your isp gave you (this is the external one and the one that site you used told you)
<ipok-kala> how to install office 2003 to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | ipok-kala
<ubottu> ipok-kala: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<viliny> then you have your internal network maintained most likely by that same box
<matteo1990> What package i need to install to use scp without getting port22 connection refused?
<e3nn> Any Other suggestion
<fauzie> ipok-kala: why should you install office 2003?????
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: install openssh-server
<MrMarkie> fauzie: Maybe he wants to use it?
<yehia> <ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ipok-kala: excel is a bit weird in my experience but it does run
<POC|Farmer> lol, you scared him away
<Younder> i snort..
<Younder> ssh is a develish bastard to set up..
<viliny> i disagree Younder
<ActionParsnip> Younder: install and its away, just change the port and you are golden :)
<Younder> the documentation from sourceforge is excellent however
<yehia> ActionParsnip: so if i want to know the IP to connect my Computers together via VNC .. then this is the right way to know my IP address and the VNC will work with it . or with the ones which my ifconfig will show me ?
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, i already have it installed but i have no /etc/init.d/sshd O.o
<vegarn> Younder: you should have a go at openvpn some time..
<Foxbox79> hello
<Younder> I have it configured..
<ActionParsnip> yehia: you will connect to the wan ip, you will need to setup port forwarding so the router doesnt simply drop the data
<djoef> Hi, I have a machine running ubuntu 7.04, i would like to set it up to date, can I upgrade to 9.10 in some way ? (I read that I cannot update through the ubuntu 9.10 dvd directly)
<viliny> yehia, use the external ip of your box and configure your box to redirect the port to your internal address of the machine you want to control
<fauzie> MrMarkie: ok ... i haven't try it. Wine does a lot now. But for such important application as an office it is much better to use the native ooffice
<ActionParsnip> yehia: use an ssh tunnel if you are accessing over www as vnc data is NOT encrypted
<Halitech> djoef, yes, download the 9.10 cd and do a fresh install
<djoef> what about my data ?
<Halitech> djoef, do you have a seperate home folder?
<djoef> Halitech, yes
<Younder> H, ActionParsnip
<Foxbox79> I'm having a hard time setting a static  ip and dns info for my karmic x64 desktop need help
<MrMarkie> fauzie: Well that really depends on the exact situation, now doesn't it?
<fauzie> djoef: you are way too far behind :D .... no, you can not. you have to do fresh install :(
<chimp> If you know what program you want to use but don't know what package it is installed in and its not in the package description, how can I from the CLI work out what package to install with apt
<djoef> Halitech, what do you mean by "separate" ?
<Halitech> djoef, when it gets to asking about the partitions, do a manual and make sure you don't format the home folder
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: sudo service ssh start|stop|restart
<Halitech> djoef, seperate, as in not included in /
<Younder> does anyone here know how to configure snort?
<djoef> Halitech, fauzie , I get it, just do a back up, and do a fresh install :) would be best
<fauzie> MrMarkie: okay, but where is he now?
<djoef> Halitech, then yes I do
<ActionParsnip> chimp: apt-cache search somethinghere
<chili555> Halitech: do you mean a separate partition?
<schlaftier> I've got the strangest problem: whenever I plug any USB device in, my WiFi breaks (it doesn't tell me though, traffic just drops to zero); when I unplug the USB device, it works again instantly. (Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, module: orinoco_pci, dmesg and syslog don't really help me)
<djoef> chili555, that is what I thought
<Foxbox79> how do i setup a static i.p?
<MrMarkie> fauzie: I think he went to #wine
<djoef> chili555, then I don't
<djoef> ;)
<solow> I just downloaded netbeans IDE
<Halitech> djoef, yes, back up first just in case but if /home is mounted outside / you should be able to use the same partitions
<solow> But it's a .sh file
<Halitech> chili555, yes
<solow> How do I install .sh files?
<chimp> ActionParsnip: Ahh, interestingly i've been using aptitude search, however by default it doesn't seem to find things. Ie aptitude search hexdump and apt-cache search hexdump
<chili555> djoef: then you may be better to burn your data to DVD
<solow> just, double click?
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, Ok it's started, still no file in /etc/init.d/sshd
<fauzie> schlaftier: maybe you need check the screws. I had something simillar before. When I plug a USB, my computer froze!!!
<djoef> chili555, I am affraid that will be impossible :) tons of gigs :( nevermind, ill backup first
<Foxbox79> static i.p?
<ActionParsnip> chimp: they are pretty much the same deal. you can use apt-file if you want more detail, takes a while to setup on its own but allows you to find what packaes contain a certain file name
<schlaftier> fauzie: the PCI card screws?
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know how to convert dmg to iso?
<chili555> djoef: and when you do the installation, you will set up a /home partition, right?
<Younder> mun, man iso
<Foxbox79> static i.p
<Foxbox79> ?
<fauzie> schlaftier: yeap. Mine was the soundcard.
<Halitech> mun, check synaptic, there is a dmg to iso convertor
<ActionParsnip> Foxbox79: you can set that in network manager, if you mean your wan ip you will need to pay more for your connection (in some cases)
<mun> HalfWord, nope can't find anything there
<schlaftier> fauzie: interesting... but I'll give it a try
<schlaftier> fauzie: thank you!
<Lappie> ok, backup is complete im ready 2 install, just one final q, i watched a vid on youtube about BERYL and i did ask about it already, but i forgot the name of the new version of it, what was it again and how do i get it?
<MixLaToR> hello....is ext4 supported in Ubuntu ?
<Halitech> Lappie, compiz?
<ddavids> is it possible to use gnome shell now on karmic?
<fauzie> schlaftier: ur welcome. good luck. but your chance is slim. mwahahahaha
<Younder> MixLaToR, it's the default
<Foxbox79> I did bt  it forgets it for this just lan ip address
<Lappie> ahh i think thats it
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: beryl is dead, compiz-fusion is how to get (pointless) 3D effects
<Lappie> how do i get it?
<Foxbox79> i like make it permanent
<viliny> im starting to think ActionParsnip likes minimalism :)
<Younder> ActionParsnip, pointless
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: once you install video drivers correctly they will be enabled by default
<iflema> Foxbox79 do you just want custom dns or static ip and dns?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: very pointless
<Lappie> ahh ok
<schlaftier> fauzie: it's not that urgent though... I don't need wireless when I need USB and vice versa
<Lappie> cross your fingers, away i go!!
<schlaftier> fauzie: this is a very old computer which has PS/2 keyboard and mouse :)
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: to get the cube stuff you will need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Foxbox79> both static /w dns...
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I don't use the, either
<mylisto2> hey all
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, I agree, just gobbles up resources
<Lappie> ok do u know where to dl compizconfig-settings-manager
<Lappie> i wan all the good stuff man :)
 * fauzie turned on everything in Compiz including the totally useless atlantis cube
<Lappie> oh and will xchat work w ubuntu?
<viliny> do a sudo apt-get install compizpackagename
<Halitech> Lappie, yes
<viliny> yes xchat works with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: you can install it from software-center
<Younder> Lappie, then learn the comand line. the console is still were Linux really shines
<Foxbox79> ?
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: its fun for about a day, then just annoys, some really buzz off it
<ddavids> has anyone tried the gnome shell 2.29.0?
<Lappie> ok, no more silly questions frm me for now any how, cuguys soon
<ubyserver> Has anyone here successfully installed ebox-webserver on 8.04.4 LTS?
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, Ok it's started, still no file in /etc/init.d/sshd O.o how is possible?
<mylisto2> so I've installed virtualbox
<Younder> ddavids, try ksh93 instead. The ultimate shell. (Though you might prefere Perl)
<darkstar1> hello everyone.. I  have a message that's just popped up saying  "The volume "Filesystem root" has only 153.1 MB disk space remaining".. does this mean / is running out of space?
<Halitech> darkstar1, thats it exactly
<mguy> Why not type in "df -h" from the console and see
<Foxbox79> .
<MrMarkie> ddavids: I have
<MixLaToR> hello....is ext4 supported in Ubuntu ?
<ddavids> Younder: does it work like gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: if you are on karmic or later it is managed using the service command, i think init.d is being phased out afaik
<darkstar1> ddavids: How do I find out my gnome shell version
<Halitech> MixLaToR, yes it is
<ActionParsnip> MixLaToR: its the default fs in jaunty and later
<mylisto2> I need to find out how to get programs from my linux box onto the winxp virtualbox
<darkstar1> Halitech: I'm guessing I need to use LVM to extend it
<ddavids> Younder: is it better than gnome-shell|?
<MixLaToR> thanks
<Younder> ddavids, look up korn shell.
<MrMarkie> ddavids: define better
<Younder> MrMarkie, folat support, multidimetional arrays and dicts.
<Younder> float
<ActionParsnip> mylisto2: you can use aptoncd to make a cd with the debs you have downloaded, o just copy them manually
<darkstar1> can anyone tell me how I can find out my gnome shell version and if I can also install kde along side and choose he shell at startup
<Halitech> darkstar1, do you have any room to expand to?
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<MrMarkie> Younder: yeah I've tried the korn shell, not really my favourite though
<darkstar1> Halitech: Yes.. lots of room
<Halitech> mylisto2, reinstall them in the virtualbox install
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: you can install kde alongside gnome and select it at login
<mylisto2> huh?
<Younder> MrMarkie, You are better off with Perl
<vegarn> If anyone's an openvpn guru and want to take a look at this, I'd really appreciate it :) http://pastebin.com/eQi44DjW
<mylisto2> so I have lets say flash.exe
<mylisto2> how do I get that into my virtualbox xp?
<darkstar1> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Also that command you pasted showed no output
<MrMarkie> Younder: You are quite right since I make a living programming Perl these days ;)
<Halitech> mylisto2, you can't just use programs installed in WINE in a VM, you need to install the program in windows in the VM
<Younder> MrMarkie, Installed everywhere, more portable comands and more readble.
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: then you don't have gnome-shell installed
<ddavids> MrMarkie: im lost...
<mylisto2> halitech: I'm not talking about wine
<MrMarkie> ddavids: me too it seems, I just roll with the discussion. As for the gnome-shell, I would say it's not really ready for production use but it'll be awesome once it is
<Halitech> mylisto2, did you install virtualbox from the repos or from the virtualbox website?
<darkstar1> ActionParsnip:  What shell is installed as standard with Kharmic?
<Younder> MrMarkie, In that case grab a copy of 'Perl best practices' :)
<ActionParsnip> mylisto2: you can share a folder in windows or ubuntu and operate the lan on the xp vm as bridged so it appears as a system on your lan and not using the virtual lan, you can then push / pull the file from the host to guest
<MrMarkie> Younder: Got it ;)
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, Great, thx alot. Now that sshd server is started, how to copy file with scp without getting port 22 error?
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: none that I know of, the gnome desktop is default in ubuntu karmic, its not a shell
<ActionParsnip> !scp | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ddavids> MrMarkie: that's why i wanted to knw if anyone has used the testing version, it looks cool and highly recommended...lol
<ActionParsnip> mylisto2: if you ask in #vbox they will tell you how to share and mount folders from host to guest (more graceful)
<Halitech> mylisto2, this should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<darkstar1> ActionParsnip: thanks... I'm guessing my desktop is gnome then
<MrMarkie> ddavids: I would say, give it a month or a few. A lot of functionality is not implemented yet.
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: yes, gnome is not a shell, its a desktop environment
<ubyserver> How would I know which Dynamic DNS service provider to choose for my ebox configuration?
<darkstar1> ActionParsnip: I'll synaptics both then. Thank you very much
<Pici> ubyserver: Do you have an account with any of them?
<ubyserver> no
<Halitech> ubyserver, who did you sign up with?
<ubyserver> serverbeach
<ubyserver> I can choose other
<solow> I really like ubuntu now
<ubyserver> But then it asks me my Dynamic DNS server
<solow> It's so easy to just, install what you need
<ubyserver> Why does it ask me these darned questions. Just setup and install ...
<Pici> ubyserver: Do you own a domain name?
<ubyserver> I own plenty domain names
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, I am using it but i get this: http://pastebin.com/NLC52Emt
<jeevan> hey my pidgin is not supporting any yahoo server y??
<jeevan> can any one help me out plzz
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: you can install as many DEs as you like, you just have to select one at login
<ddavids> MrMarkie: u know what, im thinking of just using the testing version now since anyways im going to do a fresh install when lucid is officially out. this is so i can try it out and get used to it or just chuck it down... Bottomline is, i cant wait to try it really... here goes...
<solow> floodbot is flooding
<Pici> ubyserver: Then you shouldn't need to fill out any dyndns settings.
<spartak> hello
<ubyserver> Alright, I will keep it blank
<Halitech> ubyserver, they look like an actual hosting service, not a Dynamic DNS service
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: if you are connecting to the same pc use localhost
<MrMarkie> ddavids: Good luck, and yell if you need me ;)
<ubyserver> Alright I left all those questions blank.
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-March/015078.html
<ubyserver> And it's shooting through installation.
<ddavids> MrMarkie: thanks, u are on point... i got u locked on... lol
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Remote_Access_using_SSH
<ubyserver> hope this works, shoe laces crossed
<spartak> i've a problem with audio, it's all configured ok, volume is ok, but audio doesn't work, this is my aplay -l http://pastebin.com/p6pJZ7ti
<ubyserver> welp that was a no go :(
<ubyserver> I'm in
<ubyserver> :)
<matteo1990> Hi all, i need to know my root passwd. I always used sudo -command- but i need the root passw to have an ssh login... How to get it?
<e3nn> How to record My Desktop in Ubuntu execpt using gtk-recordmydesktop
<Halitech> !root | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<st83291> why Ubuntu misses GUI ICS tool in 2010?
<serverduck> HEy I have a pppoe connection. How do I configure it to start automaticaly every time I turn on my pc? I tried with sudo pppoeconf, sometimes it starts some times I need to type again sudo pppoeconf to make it work for the curent session.
<jaypur> i can't connect to wi fi with my netbook, since i've opened a port o my wi fi... i had some problems connecting, now my laptop connects but the netbook does not... that applies to windows and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: ssh actively blocks root logons via ssh for security
<e3nn> How to record Desktop in Ubuntu 9.10
<e3nn> Help!!!!!!!!1
<ActionParsnip> e3nn: install recordmydesktop you can thn do it
<OerHeks> recordmydesktop :-)
<Stargaze> matteo1990: forgot your password? check this site: http://www.handlewithlinux.com/10-ways-of-resetting-a-lost-linux-root-password
<jaypur> any1?
<ActionParsnip> e3nn: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<venom> hello
<Stargaze> e3nn: with Byzanz
<djoef> Can I boot with a 9.10 cd and backup my whole Harddrive ? So If something goes wrong, or I really need to boot the old version again, I can just put it all back ?
<darkstar1> what's the sudo command for getting and installing gnome
<ActionParsnip> djoef: as long as the OS can read the file system your drives use, you can use anything
<Stargaze> djoef: search google for 'quickstart suiss army knife'
<e3nn> ActionParsnip : pls tell me any other software except it
<ActionParsnip> darkstar1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    will give you gnome and some gnome apps
<Lappie> sorry one more dumb question, i was just about to install inside windows and it says Hibernation is not enabled..which is ok, but it says disk performance is slightly reduced, is this for windows ubuntu or both?
<darkstar1> I ask because synaptics is giving me a headache over dependencies and such
<Stargaze> e3nn: use Byzanz instead of recordmydesktop
<st83291> Lappie: in 2010 Linux still cannot hibernate to a swapfile, so that affects Ubuntu only
<Halitech> darkstar1, synaptic should bring in all dependencies when you install a program
<e3nn> stargaze I installed Byzanz But How to use it i am unable to use it
<Lappie> k what about the disk performance reduction? ubuntu/windows or both?
<djoef> Stargaze, thing is, this will create a TAR, I also want to be able to browse the backup later (easily)
<ActionParsnip> e3nn: xvidcap
<Stargaze> e3nn: click right on the taskbar > add applet > byzanz
<Stargaze> e3nn: click right on the taskbar > add to panel > byzanz
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: disk performance reduction?
<Lappie> it says disk performance is slightly reduced
<teste> Quelqun parle francais ?
<MrMarkie> teste: non
<teste> Moi parler francais
<teste> MrMarkie tes un anglais toi ?
<zeko> hi guys, just being curious, i just installed ubuntustudio-desktop in ubuntu, and i was expecting to get to choose Gnome,KDE, or ubuntustudio at the login screen, am i supposed to get a choice or is there anythin else i need to do
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: the default settings arent fantastic, you can tweak it some to get better performance
<Pici> !fr | teste
<ubottu> teste: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ddavids> MrMarkie: it's running
<ddavids> and its lovely
<MrMarkie> teste: non. I'm swedish actually
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: like reducing swappiness can help lots
<Stargaze> abba!
<Lappie> so the reductions is only for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: disabling ipv6 if you dont use it can help stuff too
<MrMarkie> ddavids: Yeah it's nice, some issues with the sidebar though and limited configurability at this time
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: as you use the system it will get better
<teste> Sur ton salon francophone irc ya que des angalis
<ActionParsnip> !fr | teste
<ubottu> teste: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<solow> I noticed there are 2 desktops on ubuntu
<solow> is there a shortkey to swap between thos 2?
<solow> those*
<Travis42> I accidentally used xkill on my desktop and now it's gone... what do I need to run to bring it back?
<Lappie> so disk performance alltogether will be ruduced?
<Lappie> no matter if im in vista or ubuntu?
<solow> xstart
<Pici> solow: ctrl-alt-leftarrow ctrl-alt-rightarrow   You can add more desktops by right clicking on that applet if you want
<solow> Thanks pici
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: at first, just like in windows yes, over time it is fine
<MrMarkie> ddavids: I just love what the <super> button is bound to
<serverduck> Hey I have a problem with pppoe on ubuntu 9.10 I used sudo pppoeconf, and restart my machine. Doesn't work every time, why????
<MrMarkie> ddavids: Can't live without it
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: i recommend reducing swappiness, also make sure your video drivers are working well etc to reduce cpu load
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: and get fully updated
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: you will find fresh installs of windows run poorly too
<Lappie> my questiion-more directly-when i am using windows after installing ubuntu with windows, the disk performance will be affected for a while?
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, you could have left out the fresh from that statement ;)
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: ubuntu will not affect windows performance, if you used wubi then windows will impact the ubuntu due to ntfs fragmentation
<Travis42> what program do i need to run to reload the gnome desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: sounds nicer :)
<Stargaze> Travis42: Alt-F2 startx
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, true
<Lappie> ahh, ok, ty again. and as ubuntu leans its way around the hd itll get better i see. just like when installing windows
<ubyserver> Trying to set up the ebox samba and now it is asking me for ldapi. Should i leave this place or just put ldapi:///iip.address
<Lappie> i get it
<Lappie> :)
<ddavids> MrMarkie: i feel u... keep the spirit soaring...
<Travis42> Stargaze: startx doesn't seem to be reloading it. the windows manager is running fine
<ActionParsnip> Lappie: pretty much, if its a proper install.You should find ways to make it run nicer too
<e3nn> ActionParnsip : xvidcap is not working any else alternative
<solow> Is there also a shortkey to display the desktop?
<Lappie> ok, well, here i go-4 real this time :)
<Lappie> no matter what, well , unless i crash
<fresh> hi
<panopticon> what's the name of the panel applet that allows you open evolution/empathy/pidgin and such?
<Foxbox79> how to configure a static ip in linux?
<Stargaze> panopticon: notification area
<panopticon> no no, it's an "envelope"
<zeko> hi guys is ubuntustudio a collection of apps installing into ubuntu or a creates a separate OS or creates a choice at the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> Foxbox79: you can do it in network manager or in /etc/network/interfaces
<Foxbox79> ok how about dns info
<fresh> hey im using a netbook whit chrunchbang linux and ich have some problems whit my wlan :S can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> zeko: it will add apps to what you have now, it may add an extra DE in the logon screen, it wont be a seperate OS
<Stargaze> panopticon: try indicator-applet-session
<solow> ctrl+ald+D
<serverduck> Can someone tell me why I have this problem with pppoe on ubuntu 9.10?
<solow> alr*
<ActionParsnip> !cruchbang | fresh
<solow> alt**
<ActionParsnip> !crunchbang | fresh
<ubottu> fresh: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<panopticon> Stargaze, yes, that was it! thank you
<ActionParsnip> fresh: its not supported here
<serverduck> !pppoe | serverduck
<ubottu> serverduck, please see my private message
<fresh> ah ok thx
<serverduck> Can someone help me with my pppoe issue?
<serverduck> The ubottu doesn't give me much info.
<lucascarvalho> I have a debian package with several .py files. After installation some .pyc are generated automatically. So when I try to remove the package using dpkg, the .pyc files are not removed. How can I remove such files automatically?
<ActionParsnip> lucascarvalho: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<sheepz> hello, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet i'm following this tutorial, I think have it all setup correctly now and bootp is running, my question is: how should the netboot be "situated" in the /var/lib/tftpboot folder
<josemoreira> hello
<sheepz> atm there's a folder called ubuntu-installer in it
<Elirips> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on a ASRock ION 330HT. After some time the screen just turns black and I have to plug-off the AC-power to reboot the device.. has anyone such a device and could lend me a hand?
<sheepz> dunno, if it's set correctly
<qnix> anyone know where ubuntu-vm-builder saves its thing? (kvm)
<josemoreira> how can i configure the order of init scripts? i would like service A to start after service B, namingly mongrel and apache
<Stargaze> qnix: try .kvm
<darkstar1> Does anyone have any experience in Expanding partitions on the fly?
<hamzaatova3> i want to ask a question--- why i've no success to load movies at gamespot??? i'm stuck when they ask the birtday because the dropdowns do no apear
<inveratulo> darkstar1: you mean while the partition is mounted?
<Stargaze> darkstar1: you cannot manipulate mounted partitions
<darkstar1> inveratulo:  Yes.. only because I can't unmount the partition :)
<luist> hey... what environment variable defines the folder where the system looks for .desktop files to build the menu?
<qnix> Stargaze: seems not.
<Stargaze> darkstar1: boot from cd and then change the parition you want
<darkstar1> Stargaze: If I could unmount the partition I would
<inveratulo> darkstar1: you'll need to boot from a livecd to do what you want
<lucascarvalho> I have a debian package with several .py files. After installation some .pyc are generated automatically. So when I try to remove the package using dpkg, the .pyc files are not removed. How can I remove such files automatically?
<darkstar1> Will the Jaunty CD do?
<Stargaze> darkstar1: yes
<nooola> hello, is there a channel for jaunty, or I can use this one?
<nooola> I'm using xbmc live, ubuntu jaunty live cd on usb stick. kernel is 2.6.28-11-generic and it's not possible to compile or upgrade kernel.
<nooola> I'm using xbmc live, ubuntu live cd on usb stick. kernel is 2.6.28-11-generic and it's not possible to compile or upgrade kernel.
<nooola> i have dell mini and wifi card is 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<nooola> apt-get install b43-fwcutter installs, fetch and extract firmware
<serverduck> nooola, You can talk on this channel.  :) I think they provide support for anything ubuntu related here:P
<AndyGraybeal> i'm in the groups adm, admin, (i can sudo just fine) but i can't unlock 'users and groups' from the GUI ... what am i doing wrong?
<antoni> hi. anybody can tell me how to run echo mia audio card under ubuntustudio 9.10? it's not working "out of the box". i was directed to alsa's echo mia page, but i believe it's irrelevant nowadays
<Weust`> hi, i've got some troubles with bridges, i created the br0 bridge and added eth0 to it, but in virt-manager i cant find a way to assign an ip in my lan to my vm
<serverduck> Can someone assist me in a pppoe issue with ubuntu 9.10?
<Stargaze> Weust, salami of cervela?
<Weust`> Stargaze: zwan
<Stargaze> ok :)
<abhi_nav> Hello!!
<kick666> =)
<Guest92507> hi guys
<Guest92507> can someone help me with back track4
<abhi_nav>  join #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> Guest92507, /join #backtrack-linux  ; its not supported here
<abhi_nav> Yas I should be clear and directed. Ok.
<abhi_nav> :)
<Stargaze> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Armageddon> is it possible to set up a system that will download the updates for computers on the local network and then hand it up to them instead of each client downloading its own update ? assuming that all computers are the same
<Stargaze> Armageddon: look here, on page 8 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue14_en.pdf
<Armageddon> thank you Stargaze
<andy_> server irc.gnome.org
<andy_> er...
<michaelpark> #
<tony__> ciao a tutti
<eleniita> qe aes
<abhi_nav> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eleniita> quien eres
<abhi_nav> :(
<jaypur> i forgot how to set ssh for server... can some1 help me???
<jaypur> installed open-ssh opessh-server.... ssh....
<jaypur> installed at my laptop too
<Stargaze> jaypur: look here, on page 9 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue7_en.pdf
<st83291> sre there GUI configurator for dhcp server?
<luist> what package sets $XDG_DATA_DIRS ???
<duffydack> st83291, webmin?
<Pici> !webmin | duffydack st83291
<ubottu> duffydack st83291: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Stargaze> jaypur: page 8, sorry
<vegarn> what can network interface as0t0 possibly be for?
<jaypur> Stargaze, X)
<Stargaze> is this what you wanted, jaypur ?
<st83291> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<yohannbzh> hi
<jaypur> just wait a sec i think i know what i'm doing wrong
<st83291> no, ebox won't do
<mouseover> I have a bunch of scripts inside "my_folder", I'd like to make these available/"visible" system wide. Yes, I could change the $PATH variable but that is only respected by bash I believe.
<mouseover> I have a bunch of scripts inside "my_folder", I'd like to make these available/"visible" system wide. Yes, I could change the $PATH variable but that is only respected by bash I believe.
<mouseover> sry for spam
<st83291> something else?
<jaypur> lol i was putting the wron ip, thanks for the mag Stargaze
<Stargaze> jaypur: search google for ubuntu fullcircle
<jaypur> thanks
<yohannbzh> I think i've done something bad in my configuration : I can't use all the characters we have in AZERTY keyboard with the numbers keys (the green ones on this photo : http://www.informatique.math.jussieu.fr/public/documentation/fr/annexes/chevaleret/hosts/gamma.math.jussieu.fr/kbd/img/qwerty-azerty.jpg)
<jaypur> i need to change my ssh port
<usuario_> oo
<usuario_> :D
<jaypur> but that i'll see later...
<usuario_> ola
<Stargaze> yohannbzh: it's the Alt-Gr symbols
<usuario_> hola
<yohannbzh> stargaze : Yes, i can't use it anymore
<Stargaze> maybe your alt-gr key is stuck
<usuario_> hay algien
<usuario_> q sea español?
<yohannbzh> stargaze : No, I tried with CTRL+ALT too
<Pici> !es | ubottu
<ubottu> Pici: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wcdl> jaypur why change your ssh port?
<jaypur> wcdl, yes
<jaypur> wcdl, i have the file here, it says #22
<Stargaze> ssh port is 22
<jaypur> yeah but port 22 is blocked by my internet provider
<Stargaze> ftp is 21
<wcdl> oh
<DuCkNeT> jaypur: wow we dont see that often...
<Stargaze> then maybe contact your internet provider
<jaypur> i need to change the port at the file and it's like this... #22, so i take off the #
<Elirips> jaypur, change provider, why pay for something like that, its like broken
<DuCkNeT> i just don't get why provider block port for user like that...
<DuCkNeT> its kind of stupid
<wcdl> i was thinking that was about security
<jaypur> Elirips, it's like that from all of them i think, welcome to brazil!
<st83291> (1) how can I prevent SERVICE from running, and (2) is there GUI DHCP configurator?
<DuCkNeT> instead of just blocking their own server they block everyone....
<DuCkNeT> shamed!!!1 shamed!!!!
<waaaaaaaa> <---
<jaypur> but i don't think i'll need to monitor my server from another place, but it's good to have ssh
<waaaaaaaa> I need to know the number of the most frequently interrupts on my system :o
<erUSUL> waaaaaaaa: cat /proc/interrupts
<wcdl> yes ssh is very good and secure if you know how to setup it
<yohannbzh> i've done some configurations  in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<waaaaaaaa> yea, but only the number :o
<jaypur> so to run ssh, do i need openssh-client??? if not i'll uninstall it
<Shay27> Hello , i removed my usb flash disk without unmount command and now when i plug it again its wont show up ? does it mean that my usb flash disk is gone ? does it possible to repair the disk ?
<airtonix> jaypur, yes its only logical
<wcdl> open-ssh client comes with ubuntu
<Stargaze> Shay27: type lsusb in the command lines
<wcdl> you need openssh-server if you like to connect to your machine from others
<st83291> (1) how can I prevent ,services,, service from running, and (2) is there GUI DHCP configurator?
<airtonix> !who > wcdl
<ubottu> wcdl, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<jaypur> to run @ the server, i need just openssh-server??? right?
<jaypur> should i uninstall openssh-client?
<jaypur> at the server?
<Zus> is there an nvidia video card room?  when i put my Geforce FX 5200, 128MB PCI in after the grub, i get a black screen  with some writing (not sure what it exactly  atm)
<airtonix> st83291, explain what you mean by dhcp gui configurator ? for client or server ?
<Stargaze> st83291: System > Preferences > Startup apllications
<Pici> jaypur: Theres no reason to remove the client
<jaypur> ok
<waaaaaaaa> So I need only the number of interrupts of my system, not any other text :o
<jaypur> but what does he do exactly?
<Shay27> Stargaze: ok , and than what ?
<airtonix> jaypur, no because invariably, you will come to a situation where being able to ssh from that point to somewhere else will be useful
<st83291> Stargaze: i don't see it there, could you tell how the applet is called itself
<jaypur> hm ok
<st83291> airtonix: for server, dhcp3-server to be precise
<phoenix24> Hi, is it possible to install only the desired packages without installing any of the dependencies ?
<erUSUL> waaaaaaaa: count the lines on the file and you get the number of interrupts
<jaypur> look what i've posted in my blog about the ports
<airtonix> Stargaze, that does not prevent system level services from running... and it only controls services that start after gdm login has been done
<st83291> phoenix24: yes, aptitude download + dpkg -i
<airtonix> st83291, webmin is the only one i can think of.
<phoenix24> st83291, can i do the same with apt-get ?
<st83291> phoenix24: apt-get do not support 'download' operation
<st83291> phoenix24: dpkg work with deb files on your disk
<ncff> pkpuj
<st83291> airtonix: my synaptic knows nothing about webmin, is it 3rd party app?
<yohannbzh> Can someone help me? I can't use my ALT's keys on my Ubuntu!
<Myrtti> !webmin | st83291, airtonix
<ubottu> st83291, airtonix: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<st83291> yohannbzh: have you checked Layout options
<st83291> ebox is bullshit
<star3am> hallo all
<dubey_> hi all
<Myrtti> star3am: mind your language
<Myrtti> star3am: sorry
<yohannbzh> st83291: where is that?
<texens> shay27: lsusb shud list your flash disk
<star3am> hehe
<Myrtti> st83291: your language was uncalled for
<airtonix> st83291, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/webmin-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<star3am> hey how can i get php5-gd updated ?
<texens> if it does, it detects !
<st83291> Myrtti: it is, it wants to install 77 megabytes of stuff
<Myrtti> st83291: but the language is not needed here.
<dubey_> i am trying to connect TataIndicom CDMA 1X USB MODEM couldn't be succeed
<hwilde> hello.  when a host is defined in /etc/hosts and I try to ping at it times out I cannot ctrl+c the ping.  anybody know why this would happen?
<dubey_> getting Carrier detected, Waiting for prompt
<kjir-YA> hi I am trying to setup xmonad as wm in gnome with no success
<sevka> Hello. Does anyone uses NFS? I mean Network File System. How do you access NFS shares? I use autofs, but it's not very comfortable, because I must to know ip-address of the other PC
<kjir-YA> I tried sudo gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager xmonad --type string
<hwilde> !nfs | sevka
<ubottu> sevka: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kjir-YA> but I still get metacity, any ideas?
<Shay27> texens: ok i found it , now there is a way to repair it ?
<dubey_> even i tried from gnome  ppp, which doesn't detecting my modem
<Kangarooo> i installed ubuntu dual boot next to win 7. before installing i moved windows loader and win partition to end of disk (to the right) with Gparted. Now ubuntu is installed windows loader doesnt work.. what to do?
<texens> Shay27, try to force-mount it..
<abhi_nav> dubey_ you said your modem is not detected. then you have to install modem drivers. check here www.linmodems.org
<Stargaze> sevka: use 'ntfsprogs'
<abhi_nav> dubey_ join their mailing list and they will help you step by step
<woty> hi all
<dubey_> wvdial detected my modem
<OerHeks> Kangarooo, u should have use diskmanagment in win7, to decrease the partition :(
<abhi_nav> !details | dubey_
<ubottu> dubey_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<st83291> so how can I prevent ,services,, service from running?
<StrangeCharm>  how do i get ssh to use the ssh key that is saved in the passwords and encryption keys manager
<yohannbzh> st83291: When i want to change my keyboard layout options, an error occur : Error activating XKB configuration
<Zus> got disconnceted, was there an answer for my video card question?
<Kangarooo> OerHeks: why? i couldnt use gparted? but can i get win to work again?
<duffydack> Kangarooo, need to boot the windows dvd and run repair.
<sevka> hwilde:  Thanks. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo - I know it all. It works ok. I even developed my own plugin for nautilus for sharing my folders. But I have no comfortable way to access nfs-shares in my network
<duffydack> Kangarooo, then you`ll need to reinstall grub
<Stargaze> st83291: type sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<duffydack> !grub2 | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Stargaze> st83291: and then sudo sysv-rc-conf
<hwilde> sevka, so you have two ubuntu computers, one has an nfs share, and you want to access it on the other one ?
<impi_> This doesn't work with Ubuntu server (8.04 lts) and the php5-gd package.  If you need this you will have to recompile PHP with GD built-in.
<impi_> how do i do that?
<OerHeks> yes try to repair like duffydack say
<sevka> I have 10 ubuntu computers
<abhi_nav> dubey_ have you read my above msg?
<Shay27> texens: i am new to Ubuntu , can u guide me so i can mount the flash drive ? when i type : lsusb i can see the flash usb drive on this line : Bus 001 Device 003: ID 10d6:ff66 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd ?
<dubey_> yes
<sevka> I can't remember their ip's
<lucascarvalho> I have a debian package with several .py files. After installation some .pyc are generated automatically. So when I try to remove the package using dpkg, the .pyc files are not removed. How can I remove such files automatically?
<st83291> what those numbers in sysv-rc-conf mean?
<Stargaze> Shay27: type mount
<duffydack> Kangarooo, if it doesnt offer to autorepair, then sometihng like bootsect /nt60 C:\ /mbr
<Stargaze> and look for /dev/something
<hwilde> sevka, you can map IP to hostname in   /etc/hosts
<sevka> hwilde: is there some broadcasting in NFS, like in Windows/samba network?
<dubey_> i am using ubuntu 9.4, i have connected my USB modem and run wvdialconf, it detected my modem and created a wvdial.conf file, I made some changes in that file e.g. username/passwd/phone no. etc.
<Shay27> Stargaze: still not working
<sevka> mmmm. I have to map 10 ips on 10 computers :(
<lappie> woo hoo installed and working great
<dubey_> then i run wvdial and getting "ATDT#777
<dubey_> CONNECT
<dubey_> --> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
<dubey_> --> Connected, but carrier signal lost!  Retrying...
<dubey_> --> Sending: ATDT#777
<FloodBot4> dubey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dubey_> --> Waiting for carrier." conteniously
<jimcooncat> what do i use to manage mailcap entries? or do I edit /etc/mailcap directly?
<sevka> I have to map 10 ips on 10 computers :(
<sevka> it's horrible...
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to sort top by disk io? *something* is making my disk thrash, and it's getting pretty annoying
<lappie> so, the first thing i want 2 install is xchat, what do i need 2 do?
<st83291> what do numbers 1-5 in sysv-rc-conf mean?
<erUSUL> dinosaurvskitten: use iotop
<texens> Shay27, see ur PM
<Stargaze> Shay27: is it a storage device or wifi dongle?
<sevka> I found this - http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/nautilus-accessnetwork.html.en
<sevka> "To access UNIX shares, double-click on the Unix Network (NFS)  object. A list of the UNIX shares available to you is displayed in the file manager window."
<dinosaurvskitten> erUSUL, thanks
<dubey_> http://fpaste.org/iVLx/
<abhi_nav> !flood | dubey_
<ubottu> dubey_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lappie> act i already installed blender, it does work beautifully :)
<jimcooncat> what do i use to manage mailcap entries? or do I edit /etc/mailcap directly?
<m0ar> I want to have an alsa-applet in my gnome-panel ,_,   Is this possible in some way?
<vegarn> you dont use pulseaudio?
<dubey_> http://imagebin.org/87351
<impi_> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<impi_> Patch suhosin.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<djmaniax> Hi all. Someone please explain: option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal :when executing gstreamer related programs (that's most of 'em) ???
<nickaugust> hey how do I run a program as a service?
<theadmin> The "Guest Session" thing in user menu basically generates a temporary account, right? How can this be done in command line?
<nickaugust> inon unbuntu server from the commandline
<dubey_> getting error during configuring USB MODEM, pls. see the links
<nickaugust> on*
<dubey_> http://fpaste.org/iVLx/
<dubey_> http://imagebin.org/87351
<lappie2> hello everyone, please a round of applause for ubuntu, i just installed it successfully and it runs great
<DemoOn> i need something alternative to Macromedia Flash MX, i need to make small movie for homework
<abhi_nav> dubey_ please read my pm
<DemoOn> What could i use?
<texens> congratulations lappie2 ! :)
<lappie> and i just realized, im chattin in this channell on 2 puters now so i can shut this one off
<erUSUL> !info synfig
<ubottu> synfig (source: synfig): vector-based 2D animation renderer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.09-3 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 160 kB
<theadmin> lappie2: Nice to hear! If you'll have problems, ask away
<lappie2> sofar so good
<djmaniax> Hi all. Someone please explain: option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal :when executing gstreamer related programs (that's most of 'em) ???
<syam_> hai
<dubey_> getting error during configuring USB MODEM, pls. see the links http://imagebin.org/87351, http://fpaste.org/iVLx/
<syam_> some body help my...
<syam_> what wrong with my ubuntu
<theadmin> syam_: Details please.
<syam_> i cannot chat via lan...
<syam_> with xchat, how to
<syam_> ??
<theadmin> syam_: XChat is an IRC client, you can't do that with it
<syam_> ohh, i see..
<Stargaze> syam_: try with irssi
<syam_> thanks, i willl try...
<Guest73529> Stargaze: if xcaht wont work dont suggest irssi man
<Myrtti> Stargaze: how can irssi be any different from xchat?
<impi_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/493761
<Guest73529> syam_: try Pidgin IRC or Empathy
<impi_> for fuck sakes!!!
<theadmin> impi_: Watch your language.
<Myrtti> impi_: mind your language, that's uncalled for in this channel
<Guest73529> !language impi_
<impi_> dont none of you guys ever compiled php from source.??/
<theadmin> impi_: I tried, epic fail
<Guest73529> impi_: go to #php ?
<syam_> ok..
<lappie2> xchat didnt install for me at first either, after a while the install button showed up
<impi_> cause aint no one even saying a peep
<Stargaze> thnaks for the tip Guest73529 and Myrtti
<impi_> im sitting here finding bug by freaking bug....and all for waht?
<Guest73529> impi_: well dont go calling us stuff
<m0ar>  Myrtti Dumb question. Try irssi and feel the diffrence.
<Guest73529> impi_: submit it? Sourceforge? idk the appriorite place to submit it but its not IRC
<impi_> then just tell me how i can do this? Patch suhosin.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<OmniZya> hello
<OmniZya> i'm new here :)
<Guest73529> OmniZya: hi
<theadmin> OmniZya: Hi.
<Myrtti> m0ar: I've used it since 2003. But it's not any different to xchat, if the person is looking for a tool for chatting inside a lan and can't connect with xchat.
<Guest73529> OmniZya: this is a suppprt channel :) please ask your question
<syam_> Hai Omniziya...
<djmaniax> Hi all. Someone please explain: option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal :when executing gstreamer related programs (that's most of 'em) ???
<OmniZya> ok
<bullgard> '~$ ssh -l detlef 192.168.178.20' works all right. What operations can I now perform on the foreign computer? Graphic operations too?
<abhi_nav> !attitude | impi_
<impi_> #php <Keloran> impi_: if its specific to your dist ask in that dists channel
<ubottu> impi_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<OmniZya> i have a problem on ISP
<ubyserver> hello everyone :)
<Guest73529> OmniZya: ISP?
<OmniZya> PortForwading
<theadmin> Guest73529: That is Internet Service Provider
<impi_> guidelines for what? something simple like getting php to compile from source? php??
<loxs> as far as I remember, there is some popular repository for games, that offers newer version of games?
<impi_> thats like grub not working
<Stargaze> impi_: if it were simple, you needn't ask the question
<dabaR> impi_: I can try to help you with the issue.
<Guest73529> theadmin: i know what an ISP is but i doubt he as a problem with them lot
<theadmin> impi_: Ask in #php, look, that ain't exactly ubuntu-related
<dabaR> impi_: What are you trying to achieve?
<Pici> impi_: Guidelines for your behavior in this channel.
<winterweaver> what command will show the version of ubuntu?
<syam_> i cannot restore grub on ubuntu 9.10 after installing windows 7
<lappie2> does anyone know if bryce 3d will work in ubuntu?
<Pici> winterweaver: lsb_release -a
<winterweaver> tx Pici
<abysse> hi everybody
<syam_> some body help me..
<Pici> !appdb | lappie2
<ubottu> lappie2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<OmniZya> yeah
<Stargaze> syam_: http://paranoid-engineering.blogspot.com/2008/12/how-to-restore-grub-after-windows.html
<dabaR> syam_: what have you tried so far?
<OmniZya> some win programmes does'nt runing by wine
<Myrtti> OmniZya: it happens
<abysse> i'm wondering if it is possible to add a dongle wifi to my onboard wifi card in order to have a faster internetand to share my connection to another computer
<theadmin> OmniZya: I know, it's far from being perfect. I recommend a dual-boot if you have some _real_ need for those
<abysse> both onboard and dongle are connected to the same spot
<impi_> dabaR, i am using GD and php5 - at first GD dont work with my script because I cant use: imagelayereffect() - as noted here: http://php.net/manual/en/function.imagelayereffect.php - it explaines that i should compile GD into php - I then followed this steps: http://www.howtoforge.com/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu - but this breaks with this error: Patch suhosin.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f) which bring
<impi_> s me to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/493761
<FloodBot2> impi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OmniZya> back track & Window
<syam_> that not work.... i mean ubuntu up like ubuntu 9.10
<djmaniax> is my netbook really a duel processor? or is that misleading multi threading?
<abysse> any idea?
<syam_> please...
<Guest73529> djmaniax: i have no idea what notebook you have, and is that really a ubuntu related question?
<abysse> djmaniax : is it intel atom?
<dabaR> impi_: so that function is not available in the php5-gd package that comes with Ubuntu?
<impi_> dabaR, no :(
<djmaniax> abysse: atom it is.
<anli_> When it comes to stability, gnome has appeared to be a joke this far
<abysse> djmaniax : so one core it is :)
<Guest73529> djmaniax: atom are usually singlecore
<Guest73529> abysse: there are dualcore atoms..
<Guest73529> anli_: gnome seems to lag way behind KDE
<anli_> I have used gnome half a year, and it appears unstable compared to windows
<anli_> aha
<djmaniax> so it reports to be a dual core why?
<Guest73529> anli_: you might want to give KDE or XFCE a go
<dabaR> impi_: is the code private, or can you post it? The code that can not run with the stock ubuntu package...
<anli_> aha
<Guest73529> djmaniax: It could be a dualcore!
<anli_> But I really like gnome, maybe I should do as you suggest
<abysse> i have to update my self :(
<dabaR> impi_: or can I just take the example from  php.net?
<Stargaze> djmaniax: type sudo lshw -html > test.htm
<Guest73529> djmaniax: look we cant guees what you bought, there is a VERY slim chance ubuntu screw up that kind of info since the CPU directly provides it own serie numbers and such
<Stargaze> djmaniax: and then open test.htm
<dabaR> impi_: OK, I get the error with the example.
<anli_> 64-bit ubuntu seems to include a 64-bit firefox, in which some plugins are not working, so why doesnt 64-bit ubuntu use a 32-bit firefox then?
<djmaniax> short of pulling it apart, how do i find out? Windows reports it as a dual core as well
<abysse> somebody got an idea to add two wifi connection is it interesting?
<djmaniax> ic, i'll try that now
<Guest73529> anli_: urm.. i like Gnome aswell but im getting angry at it slow dev proces and crappy dev community
<impi_> dabaR, its actually quite simple. i want to use reflection on a png image
<anli_> aha
<Guest73529> djmaniax: :| look on the box in which you got the laptop
<Myrtti> anli_: which plugins don't work?
<anli_> flash and firebug
<AgenteD> Alguem ae me ajuda , configura uma placa de audio.
<anli_> flash doesnt react on mouse clicks
<anli_> firebug dies immediately
<Pici> !br | AgenteD
<ubottu> AgenteD: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dabaR> impi_: But to define the test case that meets the need, as soon as you can run the imagelayereffect function, the problem is solved, right?
<Stargaze> djmaniax: type 'sudo lshw -html > test.htm' and then open test.htm to look for your CPU
<AgenteD> tankyou
<Myrtti> anli_: I've got 64-bit flash, haven't noticed any difference to the normal 32-bit one...
<anli_> ok, do you use youtube?
<Myrtti> yes?
<impi_> dabaR, yes, but for that i must get php compiled
<anli_> You cannot click the buttons
<dabaR> impi_: OK, so you removed your installed PHP, right?
<impi_> dabaR, yes i did
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, Myrtti, I, too, have noticed that Flash is iffy on click-responsiveness on my 64-bit systems, though it's fine on the 32-bit ones.
<anli_> aha
<roxy> hola
<kjir-YA> how do I change the wm for gnome? I tried with gconftool but it doesn't work
<dabaR> impi_: using what command?
<damo> i just installed linux over windows and now i want to install windows on the cesond harddrive that linux has been on....what to i have todo to my second drive so i can run windows/install windows?
<kapersky> how can I recover my grub?
<anli_> wonder how the number of bits can seriously affect the flash plugin operation... :)
<damo> i just installed linux over windows and now i want to install windows on the second harddrive that linux has been on....what to i have todo to my second drive so i can run windows/install windows?
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, Myrtti, however, I don't think it's a Gnome problem. It seems consistent with Flash on all distributions and all DEs/WMs I've tried.
<AgenteD> as I do for my audio wor   help for me
<dabaR> !recovergrub
<abysse> no one wanna give me an advice?
<anli_> Its a ubuntu problem, since ubuntu includes a 64-bit firefox
<roxy> hola
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, Adobe hates 64-bit systems and they hate Linux. Help us yell at them.
<dabaR> !recoveringgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Red_HamsterX> (Politely)
<abysse> dealing with two wifi connection*
<Myrtti> anli_, Red_HamsterX: I use the beta flash 64-bit version and I can click the buttons fine
<abysse> ?
<roxy> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<anli_> wonder how much of a rocket science button clickability is :)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abysse> hi
<impi_> dabaR, i see in my src folder debian/patches/suhosi patch i - removed that - and now will do configure again
<roxy> thank
<Myrtti> anli_, Red_HamsterX: Ubuntu doesn't by default ship it though, you need to install it yourself from their site.
<Red_HamsterX> Myrtti, I'm using 10.0 r45. I have not tried 10.1, since that's not standard with any stable distributions I have installed.
<abhi_nav> Pici: you ther in offtopic?
<AgenteD> as I do for my audio wor   help for me
<roxy> hi
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, it's not the buttons. It's responsiveness to the mouse.
<anli_> Myrtti: Yes, but with a 64-bit firefox, I assume you get a 64-bit flash plugin
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, if not input in general.
<anli_> aha
<anli_> Well, in eclipse, I have had some problems also
<bgoldsmith> here is a quick and hopefully easy question. I have created a directory sudo mkdir /home/data. I created a group called family. then I did a chgrp family /home/data and a chmod ug+rw /home/data. Then I added myself to the family group. And now I want to move data from my home directory so that I can share it with everyone (but without having to use sudo) But I am getting a Permission denied error
<kapersky> thanks dabaR
<damo> i just installed Ubuntu \over windows and now i want to install windows on the second harddrive that linux has been on....what to i have todo to my second drive so i can run windows/install windows?ws
<Myrtti> anli_: no you don't by default
<anli_> I need to use the native gdi buttons
<Red_HamsterX> Myrtti, it's in apt. flashplugin-nonfree
<roxy> hi
<ubyserver> Hi
<Kiwi__> hello
<roxy> como estas
<detrix> damo: when you are installing windows I believe  you can select the drive you want to install on. Right?
<Red_HamsterX> !es | roxy
<Myrtti> Red_HamsterX, anli_: the last I checked it installed a wrapper that wraps the 32-bit plugin and shows it through "nspluginwrapper".
<ubottu> roxy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anli_> aha
<roxy> ??
<anli_> well, hacks is a good thing, but...
<damo> detrix>: yes but it says error ior sumthin!
<st__> damo: are you able to choose bootable medium via bios at startup?
<ubyserver> How do I exclude folders from a tar bzip action?
<damo> yes
<Kiwi__> I'd like to erase the MBR and the partition table before I install Ubuntu, how do I do this? with dd perhaps?
<damo> i can get to the partioning of windows
<anli_> Maybe I should not install a 64-bit linux to start with
<damo> then it fails
<damo> like a drive is not compatible with linux
<theadmin> Kiwi__: You can use GParted for your partition table needs
<damo> but it is
<st__> damo: define 'fails'
<anli_> I made the incorrect assumption that its problem free to create software to that architecture
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, 64-bit's fine. The problem is is with proprietary software that can't easily be patched to work with it.
<damo> well it says error: somthing or rather\
<theadmin> Kiwi__: As for MBR, don't worry, Ubuntu will install GRUB there anyway
<Kiwi__> thank you theadmin
<anli_> patched?
<detrix> damo: it may be necessary to remove the linux drive, put the windows drive as master, install windows, then put linux drive back as master, and windows as slave drive
<elijah> greetings
<st__> damo: Windows can handle partitioning itself
<Red_HamsterX> anli_, updated by community developers to fix problems and improve integration with other software.
<dle-il> hello everyone
<damo> okies]
<bgoldsmith> I think I have forgotten the semantics of the +w flag for the group when it comes to directories. If the +w flag is set for a directory, then any member belonging to the group should be able to write to the directory right?
<adri_> I cannot play sound with my Asus M70SA on Ubuntu 9.10. I can play the test sound in gstreamer-properties by choosing ALSA as a plugin and Analog as a device.
<damo> how do i put all my partions bak into 12 partion on ubuntu>
<Guest79982> how do you install a .so file?
<damo> \12=1
<st__> detrix: modern systems can boot from any hard disk
<Myrtti> anli_, Red_HamsterX: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<bgoldsmith> However I find that any user of the group cannot write to the directory
<damo> on my harddrives i have a 20gb section i wanna remove
<anli_> bgoldsmith: if a directory has g+w, it also needs g+x
<damo> how do i remve it?
<dle-il> Hey, what do you do if you are really dumb and didn't make your partition big enough while installing a dual boot with XP?
<theadmin> Guest79982: It's a shared library. Depends on what app does it belong to.
<bgoldsmith> aaah
<bgoldsmith> hmm
<dabaR> Guest79982: you put it in the right place.
<djmaniax> thanks guys, alas only single core, i think
<theadmin> damo: Use GPartED.
<MrMarkie> bgoldsmith: Does the family group have the execute flag for the directory?
<bgoldsmith> why is that?
<jimcooncat> when in gftp, I choose the "view" option on a .pdf file, and it tries to run xpdf on it, which I don't have installed. Where do I go to have the system open it in evince? I see nothing in Preferred Applications, mimecap, or alternatives.
<bgoldsmith> no it does not.
<djmaniax> Hi all. Someone please explain: option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal :when executing gstreamer related programs (that's most of 'em) ???
<anli_> bgoldsmith: And if you belong to the same group as the group owner of a file, you can still be owner to the file, in which the group permissions are not encountered
<Red_HamsterX> Myrtti, that's great, but it's not intended for use by end-users, so it won't be made available to anyone using a stable package branch.
<erUSUL> dle-il: resize them? add a new parition (for example moving home to its own partition?
<detrix> st__: I had difficulty with windoz needing to be installed first. cus when you install windoz it will kill any othter OS on that drive
<Red_HamsterX> Myrtti, when they merge that into a stable release, then the problem may well be fixed. Until then, Adobe still fails.
<MrMarkie> bgoldsmith: execute-flag is used to permit browsing on directories
<theadmin> detrix: No it won't
<Myrtti> Red_HamsterX: it depends, I've used it since it was announced and it is a lot more stable solution for me than nsbinviewer and 32-bit flash in it
<dle-il> ok... wasn't sure if I would have to reinstall the whole thing..
<theadmin> detrix: It will destroy the bootloader, but you can recover it :D
<Myrtti> Red_HamsterX: but, you do have a point
<djmaniax> something gstreamer broke in upgrade, something about a depreciated lib?? file. . . ???
<bgoldsmith> ah okay! I think I got it. thanks everyone :)
<damo> how do i fix this?
<damo> amo@damo-desktop:~$ sudo gparted
<damo> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<Guest79982> oh, so im trying to install the new flash player onto firefox, do i just put it in the plugins folder?
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<detrix> theadmin: ahh, ok yes that sounds right...ok my bad.. :)
<anli_> dont
<anli_> do
<anli_> that
<Red_HamsterX> Myrtti, that's very likely. I'm not saying it isn't inrisically stable, but it isn't marked or marketed at such. Until then, it can't be considered supported by the vendor and it should be avoided by anyone not willing to take the chance of having a piece of their system explode.
<lolwut> Help, something just turned off my monitors, I already tried xset dpms force on but that doesn't help
<Red_HamsterX> Myrtti, I would install it if I cared about Flash, but I just disable it most of the time anyway.
<lolwut> Is there an xrandr command to turn on a display?
<Guest79982> theadmin: i am installing the flash player plugin for firefox, so do i just have to move the file into the plugins folder?
<bgoldsmith> er, I have set drwxrwxr-x for the shared directory
<bikerrokytnji> plugins go into /usr/lib/mozilla folder
<Red_HamsterX> bikerrokytnji, prefix your responses with the name of the intended recipient.
<MrMarkie> bgoldsmith: still no cigarr?
<dabaR> Guest79982: you have an so for the flash player?
<detrix> How do I set up a linux box as a router??  Can I use firestarter to do this?
<Guest79982> dabaR: ya
<lappie2> ok, ubutu is awsome, but unfort i have 2 switch back to vista now, time to get some stuff done
<lappie2> ttfn yall
<bgoldsmith> no luck :(
<dabaR> Guest79982: do you know where the one that Ubuntu installed is?
<theadmin> Guest79982: Yah should do
<Red_HamsterX> detrix, look into IPv4 forwarding.
<bgoldsmith> drwxrwxr-x  2 root   family  4096 2010-03-04 00:01 data
<bgoldsmith> and I belong to the family group
<Guest79982> dabaR: nope, it didnt come with one
<MrMarkie> bgoldsmith: Thats odd...
<bgoldsmith> and I cant move stuff from /home/myhome to /home/data which has  drwxrwxr-x
<eyal> where can I get kernel coding help?
<st__> while on WIndows or MacOSX routing is two-click operation, on Ubuntu it isn't
<st__> guess what shuttleworth made with all the support money
<Guest79982> one more question.. how do you move a file using terminal
<Guest79982> ?
<soreau> eyal: What are you trying to do specifically?
<st__> Guest79982: mv <source> <destination>
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79982: what version of Firefox are you installing plugin for and what plugin?
<Guest79982> to
<Guest79982> ty*
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: firefox 3.5 (i think) and adobe flash player 10.1
<eyal> soreau: http://www.scipio.org/Courses/HW4.html
<djmaniax> something gstreamer broke in upgrade, something about a depreciated lib?? file. . . ???
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79982: Open terminal gksu nautilus symlink the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder
<bgoldsmith> MrMarkie: This is funny. Would it have something to do with AppArmor or something ?
<eyal> soreau: any idea?
<Diverdude> What command can count how many files there in current folder and all subfolders?
<MrMarkie> bgoldsmith: not sure.... I'm not well versed in the workings of apparmor
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: ty
<Pici> Diverdude: find /path/ -type f | wc -l
<theadmin> Diverdude: hm... ls -Rl /dir | wc -l
<Hellhound666> fantastic my new DVD-R/CD-R drive with lightscribe is shot
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79982: if you put plugin directly into firefox plugins firefox will crash
<llutz> theadmin: gives more than just files
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79982: that is why it must be symlinked into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<theadmin> llutz: Hm, true, my bad
<theadmin> Not a CLI guru yet
<adri_> Ubuntu is using the wrong hardware for sound output but doesn't let me use the sound card. Yet the card appears in lspci, is there a way to add it to the gnome sound panel?
<soreau> eyal: Im trying to find this kernel newbies channel that would help with this kind of thing.. I know there is ##kerenl here on freenode but its not too much for novice programmers, though it wouldnt hurt to ask there
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: i just moved the folder into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins...
<vegarn> Can anyone recommend any good voip software for LAN use? For calling just LAN IPs?
<lolwut> running another X server helped
<moteutsch> How can I find the driver I need to install for my wireless card?
<Diverdude> theadmin, ok...and if i only want for filetype *.hips ?
<lolwut> thanks anyway, bye ./
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79982: it must be symlinked. Not copied and pasted
<Hellhound666> hey note to all be prepared for a headache when calling HP for tech support
<erUSUL> moteutsch: find out what chip it uses
<llutz> Diverdude: find /path/ -type f -iname *.hips | wc -l
<bgoldsmith> MrMarkie: okay ... thanks! Ill try some more stuff to see if it works
<Hellhound666> 6 hour wait ordeal.
<soreau> eyal: Cant find it. Also, you could check in ##linux
<chili555> moteutsch, built-in or USB?
<moteutsch> chili, built-in
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: ok.
<Diverdude> llutz, ah nice thx...
<eyal> soreau: thanks, ill try that
<moteutsch> erUSUL, I don't understand what you mean...
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: so should i just put it in usr/src or something?
<StrangeCharm> is there a nice pdf reader/viewer like evince, but which uses tabs for multiple documents?
<chili555> moteutsch, lspci -nn and search for the pci.id, like 123A:345B
<Diverdude> llutz, and one final question...If i want to omit 2 folders from the count...How can i do that?
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79882: No you shoudn't
<chili555> moteutsch, or post here and maybe i can help
<erUSUL> moteutsch: find out what hardare your card uses.
<chili555> moteutsch, just the wireless part, pls
<llutz> Diverdude: man find :)  sorry of hand no idea
<erUSUL> moteutsch: lspci | grep -i net
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: how do i symlink it?
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79882: I use Nautilus scripts for symlinking. You can google it and install Nautilus scripts from the web
<llutz> Diverdude: try: find /path/ -type f -iname *.hips | grep -v "/notwanteddir/ | wc -l
<Stargaze> StrangeCharm: with Synaptic you can look for different pdf-readers
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: ok
<llutz> Diverdude: try: find /path/ -type f -iname *.hips | grep -v "/notwanteddir/" | wc -l
<happyface> how do I make a bash script that allows a user to input a command and the command will automatically be put in a file?
<happyface> command output*
<erUSUL> happyface: command > file.output
<StrangeCharm> Stargaze, i've never used synaptic. i liked the old software selector program, but the new ubuntu software center is bloody inconvenient :(
<boolean> morning ... any NFS gurus awake?
<bikerrokytnji> Guest79982: I also use Rox file manager for symlinking also. It is in your synaptic Package manger.
<happyface> erUSUL: I know that but how do I make a bash script where they just type "command" and it auto puts it in "file.output"?
<iceroot> happyface: use read inside the script, to get a prompt for input  also have a look at #bash
<happyface> iceroot: thanks
<StrangeCharm> Stargaze, is it possible to install the old software selector?
<pure_hate> happyface, echo "enter command"
<pure_hate> read command
<Stargaze> StrangeCharm: i don't like ubuntu software center either, click System > Administration > Synaptic and search for pdf
<bikerrokytnji> guest 79882: cul8tr
<Guest79982> bikerrokytnji: rox filer right?
<iceroot> Stargaze: apt-cache search
<pure_hate> echo $command > filename.log
<Stargaze> StrangeCharm: or surf to www.appnr.com
<happyface> thanks pure_hate
<Stargaze> iceroot: i know that line, what about it?
<theadmin> In nano, i see stuff like "M-D". What does that reffer to? (^X would reffer to Ctrl+X, for instance)
<Diverdude> llutz, thx a lot m8
<iceroot> Stargaze: you said you dont like software-center
<llutz> theadmin: meta-D
<theadmin> llutz: Who is meta? o_O
<iceroot> Stargaze: but suggested another gui for searching, so why not using/suggesting apt-cache search
<TimothyA> isn't meta a mac key?
<robb> sure, but what's the super key?
<TimothyA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key
<erUSUL> TimothyA: in  mac yes in a pc is alt ;)
<llutz> theadmin: alt
<ploum> hello
<Stargaze> iceroot: yes, but it's no gui, it's cli
<theadmin> llutz: yay ty
<iceroot> Stargaze: yes, no need for a gui
<Stargaze> idd iceroot :)
<ploum> can someone tell me how to remove the first b&w splash screen in ubuntu 9.10, the one between Grub and xsplash
<moteutsch> chili, I'm supposed to be finding the pci.id (such as 123A:345B) for the "Network controller"?
<djoef> Stargaze, You just mentioned Quickstart, does this work in 7.04 ?
<theadmin> ploum: I belive in GRUB1 you'd modify menu.lst, and put "nosplash" instead of "splash", but on grub2, no idea
<chili555> moteutsch, yes
<AndyGraybeal> can someone explain what the drawbacks or plusses of making something 'chown nobody.nogroup'  i'm reading the samba documentation and it says to to this.  thank you.
<moteutsch> chili, 14e4:4315
<iceroot> djoef: 7.04 is out of support
<AndyGraybeal> i'm also wondering if i should chown -R nobody.nogroup the whole samba share
<luan> co ai o viet nam khong
<AndyGraybeal> or just the samba mount point
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: posix acl   have a look at  man setfacl
<djoef> Another general question, I now booted with the 9.10 cd, and open my internal harddrive, select everything, and try to copy it to my external USB drive. This gives me an error message saying "folder "private" cannot be handled, because you do not have permissions to read it" what can I do about that ?
<AndyGraybeal> iceroot: thank you
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: if you mean "+" in the linie rwxr-xr-x
<luan> can you from viet nam
<djoef> iceroot, this is why I want to make a full backup, and install 9.10
<luan> can you come form viet nam
<chili555> moteutsch, its a Broadcom and the newer driver wl supports it
<iceroot> djoef: you can update the complete path
<AndyGraybeal> ice, no i mean recurvsive
<detrix> Hi everyone, I just installed Samba.  I am trying to connect to a friends laptop. but I do not see their computer on the network.  I think I have something setup wrong.  Any one good with samba???
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: -R
<chili555> moteutsch, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<la> alguien me dice cual es el chat español?
<djoef> iceroot, what do you mean by "update the complete path"
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: or -r  have a look at the manpage
<Red_HamsterX> !es | la
<ubottu> la: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<detrix> yes, my friends laptop is a windows vista box
<AndyGraybeal> iceroot: no, i understand that -R is recursive... nevermind, i'm sorry i didn't understand what you said.
<iceroot> djoef: 7.04 - xxx -- 8.04 - 8.10 -9.04 -9.10 :)
<ploum> theadmin: I will try anyway
<iceroot> AndyGraybeal: and i didnt understand hwat your question is
<djoef> iceroot, that is what I thought you meant.. Unfortunately I tried, but it didn't work out.
<AndyGraybeal> iceroot:  :) it's fine, i'll play around first.
<AndyGraybeal> iceroot: thank you for man setfacl
<la> chat español?
<djoef> iceroot, is there a "simple" way to make a full backup of this 7.04 that could be placed back in case of troubles ?
<Red_HamsterX> !es | la
 * Red_HamsterX tries again.
<Red_HamsterX> !es > la
<ubottu> la, please see my private message
<moteutsch> chili555, I got "E: Couldn't find package bcmwl-kernel-source"
<hareldvd> After using xamix or sound preferences, every time a new sound operation is started, a very strong snap is on the speakers. Any idea?
<pawbie> Is there an alternate channel for Netbook Remix?
<djoef> And next to this backup, how can I copy all the files (the complete harddrive) to my external drive ?
<djoef> (without permission errors etc)
<sevka> boolean: I use NFS and may be can help
<chili555> moteutsch, are you able to connect by wired ethernet? apt needs the internet to find files, usually
<moteutsch> Hmm... I'd need to find my wires, lol.
<moteutsch> Once I connect, and run that command again, I should be done, right?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> Hi :D
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> ALguien es español?
<pachiiti> yo
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> ALguien mas?
<pachiiti> me parece k no
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> Usas UBUNTU?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> USAS UBUNTU?
<pachiiti> lo adivine ayer
<Crime> hey guys, when i start my computer with gnome ( hdd installatioin ) a few seconds after loading genome my screen freezes. acpi=off dosent help. are there some more ideas ? thanks !
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> y ya lo tienes INSTALADO?
<pachiiti> sabes donde es el chat ubuntu español
<pachiiti> ?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> eh..
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> Si
<pachiiti> donde?
<moteutsch> chili55, Once I connect, and run that command again, I should be done, right?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> espera que te paso la pagina vale?
<pachiiti> dimelo
<pachiiti> ok
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<gharz> guys, i believe that  most ports are closed in linux... how do i open port 680 to accept incoming connections?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> Toma es ese
<pachiiti> ok
<chili555> moteutsch, yes, detach the wire and network mangler should lett you connect
<moteutsch> chili55, alright, awesome, thanks
<chili555> moteutsch, np
<lenovo> dd
<viliny_> quick question: im trying to alter the port that openssh listen to
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> pachiitii
<Myrtti> !es | pachiiti, SuPutilLaaMaDRee
<ubottu> pachiiti, SuPutilLaaMaDRee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<viliny_> i uncommented port and set it to 9222 in config file but that doesn't seem to make it change
<minus007> Recently I installed several libraries in Ubuntu 9.10 some using apt-get and some directly from source. And then my system crashed. Several programs denied starting with Segmentation Fault. I guess this was due to the new versions of the libraries. Is it possible to have multiple versions of the same library?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> Hi ??
<ikonia> hello
<llutz> viliny_: restart ssh
<viliny_> llutz, tried but no dice
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> how are y0u?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | SuPutilLaaMaDRee
<ubottu> SuPutilLaaMaDRee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> SuPutilLaaMaDRee: all good here, welcome to #ubuntu for ubuntu support discussion
<llutz> viliny_: "grep Port /etc/sshd_config"
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> MAXANGOS!
<pawbie> Someone may have answered, but I might've missed it - is there another channel specifically for Netbook Remix?
<SuPutilLaaMaDRee> CONTESTAD!
<FloodBot2> SuPutilLaaMaDRee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viliny_> no such file llutz
<llutz> viliny_: "grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config"             sorry
<viliny_> /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<viliny_>  is wheres mines at
<viliny_> oh isee
<viliny_> theres another file
<llutz> viliny_: ssh_config is client-config
<llutz> viliny_: you need to change server-config, sshd_config
<viliny_> ty llutz :)
<MrCerulean> Any quick suggestions on resolving an error with Empathy connecting to AIM?
<llutz> viliny_: better change ssh_config back to #Port, else ssh will try to connect at 9222
<MrCerulean> That would be "Network error" as opposed to Autentication Error.
<viliny_> good point!
<djoef> iceroot, can you recommend a way to make a full backup of this harddrive ?
<djoef> (copy problem = solved)
<MrCerulean> djoef: dd?
<parolang> Hi...what else do I need to do to change my window manager in GNOME?  I've already changed gconf:desktop/gnome/applications/window manager.
<nikhilinux> I am using Ubuntu 9.10. on login (auto), i get this window asking for default keyring everytime.  I am connected to internet and LAN.  How to get rid of the default keyring issue?
<jatt> what's wrong with metacity?
<DarkStar1> Hello again. I'm currently in the live CD and I'm trying to extend my / partition
<djoef> MrCerulean, is dd what I should use so that if the new installation fails (or show incompatibilities) the backup can be replaced on the HDD and the system will boot again ?
<DarkStar1> Is there a way to extend it into the adjacent partition using gparted?
<parolang> jatt: I want to script it :)
<MrCerulean> djoef: Yes.
<minus007> How to install different versions of the same package in Ubuntu 9.10?
<nikhilinux> I am using Ubuntu 9.10. on login (auto), i get this window asking for default keyring everytime.  I am connected to internet and LAN.  How to get rid of the default keyring issue?
<MrCerulean> nikhilinux: Remove your existing keyring. When it prompts to create a new one, leave the password blank.
<DarkStar1> can anyone help?
<nikhilinux> MrCerulean, how to do that?
<flippyflop> Looking for some Zoneminder help. My camera works with Ubuntu 9.10 but it will not work in zoneminder. Any thoughts?
<pawbie> minus007: You can use synaptic to force a specific version to be installed, or download the package and use an alternate install path.
<MrCerulean> Go to ~/.gnome2/keyrings. Delete all files. Restart.
<nero> Are there any known issues with Ubuntu 9.10's glibc?  I have a simulation/modeling software that I wrote in C++.  It compiles and runs perfectly fine on everything I've thrown at it, with the exception of Ubuntu 9.10.  glibc keeps throwing a corrupted linked-list error.  (Same gcc suite version on RHE, Yellowdog on PPC, centos, gentoo, freeBSD, MacOSX compiles and runs without problem)
<MrCerulean> You will have to enter your WPA password again.
<MrCerulean> You will be prompted for a password for the keyring.
<MrCerulean> Leave it blank.
<minus007> pawbie, Thanks1
<MrCerulean> djoef: You can dd the current disk to one the same size or larger.
<MrCerulean> djoef: Then do what you need to do to the current disk.
<MrCerulean> djoef: If there's a spectacular failure, you can dd from the backup drive back to the current disk.
<MrCerulean> djoef: Note that the backup drive can be USB attached.
<pigdude> dpkg -l | grep git # ii  git-doc 1:1.5.4.3-1ubuntu2.1; git help commit # No manual entry for git-commit
<pigdude> what's that about?
<DarkStar1> Is there anyone here with some gparted experience?? I need some help
<theadmin> Is there some kinda command line calc?
<pigdude> granted, I'm using git built from source, but in deb squeese I didn't have this trouble
<theadmin> DarkStar1: I. Bring it
<pigdude> theadmin, bc
<flippyflop> anyone with zoneminder experience? Having some bugs getting it to pickup my webcam
<DarkStar1> theadmin:  I am currently trying to increase the size of my / partition
<pawbie> theadmin: try bc
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Is it mounted?
<theadmin> DarkStar1: If so, that ain't possible
<DarkStar1> theadmin: No. I'm currently using my live CD
<MrCerulean> Darkstar1: As a general rule of thumb, unless you're dealing with partitions on LVM, it's difficult to increase the partition size.
<MrCerulean> Darkstar1: Also, you cannot dick with the / partition when it's mounted.
<Jan\> I get this init fail when booting the ubuntu 9 disc
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Good. Then, you should first have some alocated space.
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Err, /s/alocated/unallocated
<djoef> MrCerulean, thank you
<DarkStar1> I have an adjacent partition which is empty
<nikhilinux> MrCerulean, where do i find .gnome2/keyrings folder?
<MrCerulean> nikhilinux: Open a terminal. Then: `cd .gnome2/keyrings`
<pawbie> nikhilinux: cd ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<DarkStar1> but it's under /dev/sdb3 where as my / partition is /sdb1
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Delete that sdb3 thing
<theadmin> DarkStar1: Or decrease it in size
<MrCerulean> nikilinux: Once there, `rm *`
<viliny_> i have a networking problem, i use a ubuntu box as a router - im trying to connect to a computer behind this box with port 9992 and i set it up in firestarter as a port to redirect to the client but it doesn't seem to work at all. At the same time i have transmission with it's own port forward working happily and reporting open port
<viliny_> any ideas?
<theadmin> MrCerulean: Don't wanna be picky, but wouldn't it be easier to just "rm -f ~/.gnome2/keyrings/*"?
<DarkStar1> sdb3 is actually divided into 2 sdb5 and 6 and sdb 6 is in use
<theadmin> DarkStar1: o_O That's pretty complex
<DarkStar1> sdb 5 however is blank
<paula> ola
<DarkStar1> I'm trying to remove the sdb5 partition from the sdb3 group
<paula> oye ablais español?
<DJones> !es | paula
<ubottu> paula: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nerdy_kid> so i print stuff from my laptop wirelessly to a printer connected to a jaunty machine, what port(s) does this use as i had to enable ufw which fried the whole operation.  thanks
<paula> oye tu saves españo no?
<bobbob1016> Are there any "opensource" fonts?  Having a conversation with a friend who says basically there wouldn't be any
<DarkStar1> theadmin: is there a way to unhook sdb5 from the sdb3 collection?
<hwilde> hi I have a quad core cpu.  open office is choking on a graph and only using 1 cpu.  is there any way to let open office use all four ?
<theadmin> DarkStar1: I belive there is, however, i've no idea how to, never had such stuff
<llutz> bobbob1016: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software_Unicode_typefaces
 * grobda24 says hi
<grobda24> Should it work restoring a backed up profile from windows to a linux Firefox ?
<Nieto> hola
<Nieto> hola ruben
<hwilde> grobda24, some things work, like I copied my bookmarks, other things dont work like proprietary plugins etc
<grobda24> hwilde, OO uses Java (I think?) so it would depend if that is multi threaded.
<viliny_> can someone try to ssh my ip with a port?
<grobda24> hwilde, ok, sounds promising. As long as get bookmarks and history
<grobda24> as I*
<hwilde> grobda24, the funny part is it is trying to do some load balancing but it just cycles through the four cpus spiking each at 100 % lol
<grobda24> hwilde, you could ask in the OO channel
<parolang> Sorry for asking again...but does anyone know how to change the gnome window manager from metacity to sawfish?
<Nieto> luis lopez
 * grobda24 is there a OO channel ?
<Nieto> nene
<Nieto> hola quien eres?
<Myrtti> !es | Nieto
<ubottu> Nieto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fre1> hi!
<nikhilinux> mrcerulean, thanks for your help!!
<Vilches> s
<redwood> which version of Firefox is shipping with 9.10?
<iceroot> djoef: full backup == dd  but you dont need a full backup imo if you want to reinstall. maybe /home  is enough but of course a full backup is not bad
<grobda24> parolang, should be as adding using package manager then you should get a menu on your login screen to choose between WM's
<overmind> Myrtti: It seems all of this spanish-speakers guys are the same troll
<parolang> redwood: 3.5.8
<Vilches> Vilches se a marchado
<grobda24> parolang, as simple as*
<Nieto> yo  hablo en español no en inglés
<parolang> grobda24: Yes, I can login with sawfish without GNOME, but I want to log into GNOME and use sawfish as my WM.
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to make a multiboot dvd?
<DJones> !es > Nieto
<ubottu> Nieto, please see my private message
<Nieto> hh
<Nieto> h
<Nieto> hh
<Nieto> h
<Nieto> h
<FloodBot2> Nieto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> jose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parolang> grobda24: I guess I could log into sawfish and run gnome-session from there...but I don't like the error messages about already running a window manager :)
<jose> s
<jose> shttp//
<jose> xcdsfvdgf
<jose> n drt
<jose> hb
<jose> gn
<FloodBot2> jose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overmind> !ops | jose and Nieto are trolling
<ubottu> jose and Nieto are trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jose> ghn
<Nieto> h
<Nieto> f
<Nieto> hf
<Nieto> h
<Nieto> fhf
<FloodBot2> Nieto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nieto> h
<Crime> my ubuntu freezes always after loading gnome. can someone pm me ? i need a little help...
 * Pici high-fives Myrtti 
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Crime
<ubottu> Crime: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * Myrtti _o/\o_
<Crime> can i pm you now KB1JWQ  ? or means this that i can ask my question now :) ? sorry
<KB1JWQ> Crime: Reading comprehension fail.
<KB1JWQ> Crime: Ask your question in the channel.
<Crime> after loading gnome and openeing for example the system menu bar, the screen freezes. i just can work in console. can you give me a hint ?
<Crime> i already tried to turn of acpi but no effect
<DarkStar1> any other Gparted pros on at the moment??
<KB1JWQ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nibbler> Crime, do you have desktop effects activated? try deactivating them
<KB1JWQ> !expert
<ubottu> one persons expectation of expert is different to that of another, why not ask the question with lots of useful information on one line and see what happens
<DarkStar1> |604|:  how's the browser problem?
<Crime> i installed it and it freezes after some seconds ... have no chance to active or deactivate something
<DarkStar1> Any Gparted experienced users on at the moment? I need some help/advice
<orbital_fox> Crime, have you got xgl activated? do you have effects?
<KB1JWQ> DarkStar1: So ask your question already!
<orbital_fox> DarkStar1, yeah?
<Crime> i have to see whats xgl, im new to ubuntu ( linux systems )
<Dr_Willis> Crime:  you could install/try some other desktop/window manager then gnome as a test. Icewm is a good test wm to try out.
<john_swift88> hello everybody
<DualBootTrouble> ﻿ Anybody out there have experience dual booting XP and Ubuntu?
<DualBootTrouble>  I used gparted to modify an xp notebook so that /dev/hda1 is an ext2 boot partition (50Mib) located at the front of the HD because the bios doesnt seem to support LBA. That's followed by a 160GB NTFS primary partition which contains XP. I created a new extended partition after that with ubuntu and a linux-swap. A dell restore partition is at the end of the drive.
<DualBootTrouble> I installed grub to the mbr and it boots to its menu just fine. Selecting any of the Ubuntu options works fine.  At first, I was able to select a windows option and chainload the windows bootloader. I had also added an option in the boot.ini to go back to the grub bootloader. This worked fine but after booting into windows and ubuntu a few times, the windows option stopped working.
<DualBootTrouble> I can still mount the ntfs partition in ubuntu and see my windows files. The partition seems intact. But when grub is set so that root is the windows partition, the boot now locks up with just "Starting....." displayed in the upper left of the screen.
<DualBootTrouble> DualBootTrouble: It seems like the chainload goes to read the bootsector of the ntfs drive, but then can't find the boatloader code. Or perhaps the bootloader then can't find the proper windows files to boot.
<FloodBot3> DualBootTrouble: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> DualBootTrouble: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crime> Dr_Willis: i have no internet connection at my ubuntu notebook
<ohir> Crime: boot your ubuntu in recovery mode then deactivate fancy effects
<gothran> Can anyone explain to me why I cannot load wav file on Avidemux 2.5.1? OS Ubuntu KK
<john_swift88> 9.10 hangs
<Crime> ok i try recovery mode gime a sec
<ohir> Crime: fancy compiz effects needs working 3d acceleration on supported hardware
<DarkStar1> This might take a while but here goes: I have 3 partitions - sdb1 sdb3 and sdb6. at the moment I'm trying to increase my primary partition in order to give root some more room (I'm using the live CD at the moment
<gothran> Is there anyone who know  Avidemux?
<gothran> I mean who know well Avidemux?
<DarkStar1> sdb3 is further divided into 2 sdb 5 and 6
<orbital_fox> gothran, tried it yeah?
<john_swift88> is there anyone who solve my problem relwted with ubuntu9.10hans
<gothran> yes orbital, it sais cannot open this file
<orbital_fox> john_swift88, there is people who will help _you_ to fix it..
<orbital_fox> gothran, error?
<DarkStar1> sdb5 is empty aand I was hoping to cannibalise sdb5 (which is under sdb3) so that I can extend sdb1 into it
<john_swift88> hello orbital_fox who will help me
<gothran> yeas i think
<gothran> I think there is a problem with audio drivers...
<gothran> I mean all audios work well, but I cannot join audio + video
<orbital_fox> gothran, sorry, i meant what is the error?
<DarkStar1> can you guys help?
<gothran> I tried with blender and with kino and Avidemux
<DarkStar1> orbital_fox: did you get that?
<orbital_fox> DarkStar1, kinda.. can you not delete sdb5 and give it another?
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: if it was working and then stopped means to me that some DRM schema (esp adobe's) or malware messed up your windoze bl
<gothran> when I try with Avidemux says: Could not open the file
<DarkStar1> orbital_fox: I tried that already but deleting sdb5 still keeps it under sdb3
<orbital_fox> gothran, maybe it just doesnt support those files.. check their website/docs
<Gangrel> is there any program like magiciso for ubuntu?
<gothran> is a wav file, I have tried also with a mp3
<orbital_fox> DarkStar1, then resize sdb3 after the sdb5 is deleted and give the space from the resized sdb3 to the other partition
<orbital_fox> gothran, avidemux is primarily for video if im not mistaken not sound
<gothran> is for editing
<DarkStar1> orbital_fox: aahh that might work
<[DS]> is there a different channel for Ubuntu server edition or should I ask the question here?
<DarkStar1> orbital_fox: Thanks
<gothran> Is there anybody good in editing that could give me a hand?
<orbital_fox> DarkStar1, no prob you are welcome
<DJones> [DS]: There is #ubuntu-server, but if its a more general question, you could ask here first
<DualBootTrouble> ohir - I'm not so sure about that. I beleive it has something to do with grub, dual booting with xp, and using a dedicated /boot partition.
<DarkStar1> orbital_fox: I actually never tried resizing sdb3 as I never figured to click it to see
<desen> greetings, can anyone help me locate the "HPCUPS" package ? i cannot find it anywhere and it is need for my HP Deskjet F2480 printer to run properly. Using Jaunty
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: separate /boot is wise choice
<DarkStar1> orbital_fox: it seems I had to aply pending delete operation 1st
<[DS]> Well, I am going to install Ubuntu Server for 1st time ever. I have a mobile broadband connection and need to know how to connect it  through CLI.
<orbital_fox> DarkStar1, yeah you will have to do it in stages
<cellofellow> desen: might you mean the hplip or hpijs packages?
<desen> cellofellow: both are installed, but while i'm selecting the .ppd file, it returns this error: Printer 'HP-Deskjet-f2480' requires the 'hpcups' program but it is not currently installed.  Please install it before using this printer.
<erUSUL> desen: is hplip
<DualBootTrouble> I tried using ms-sys -m to write a windows bootloader to the MBR but this doesn't work. The boot hangs on a blank screen.
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: you said it worked. If it worked and you did not change anything equals third party (software) messed
<erUSUL> !info hplip | desen
<ubottu> desen: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.8-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 291 kB, installed size 956 kB
<gothran> orbital_fox, do you know someone who know this editing programs?
<desen> erUSUL, cellofellow, HPLIP IS installed
<cellofellow> honestly, never heard of hpcups. Try google, I guess.
<gothran> orbital_fox, that maybe could give me some help
<orbital_fox> gothran, im afraid not.. but there is other programs for wav and mp3s
<orbital_fox> i remember doing it in the past but it was a quicky job and dont remember what i did
<orbital_fox> i know ffmpeg can do it from command line most likely, if you dont mind some console-fu
<Zombie> Hey folks.
<piotrekm> anyony knows any tc script to limit outoing transfer on certain ports?
<erUSUL>  desen and there is no such a thing as hpcups afaik. my desktjet works out of the box in ubuntu with and without hplip
<cellofellow> orbital_fox: what is it you are trying to do?
<DualBootTrouble> I saw a warning on the net about dual booting with grub and xp from dedicated boot partition. Said something about the windows boot not working after a couple of boots and that is exactly what has happened to me. Unfortunately, I can find neither that article (I didn't bookmark it) nor the how to guide I followed to configure the dual boot with a dedicated partition.
<alabd> llutz: hi am waiting you from yesterday
<Zombie> I am having an issue with Gnome-PPP when using a Dial Up modem.
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: excuse me but I am not competent to help you with windows utils as I sparesely need to boot it. Idea of /boot /windows / is ok. Note that these partitions are seen from grub as hd0,0 0,1 0,2 respectively
<orbital_fox> cellofellow, its gothran who is trying to edit some wav file i think
<gothran> orbital_fox, I just have to join an AVI file and a wav, but seems to be the most difficult thing
<alabd> llutz: http://nohands.sf.net/ works well with sony ericson phone but does not work with free runner phone
<orbital_fox> gothran, never done that.. did you look if ffmpeg can do it?
<nawk> unrar-free or unrar?
<nawk> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gothran> I load it on terminal and tryed on blender (setting) but nothing
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: "a few boots" sounds unreasonable for me. What I know is that many DRM schemas (one of Adobe Publisher and Photoshop's on top) are messing up with first track of hdd. As well as many windows malware's
<nawk> !unrar-free | nawk
<cellofellow> gothran: AVI and WAV file formats are both based on RIFF, but that doesn't mean that they're compatible.
<nawk> !info unrar-free | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<gothran> uhm
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: FYI I do have such config of my wife's netbook and it works flavelessly since years
<cellofellow> gothran: what is it you specifically want to do?
<gothran> cellofellow:Any suggestions where can I increase my knowladge on editing programs for Ubuntu?
<ohir> DualBootTrouble: she too is not using windows often, but there were a lot more boots than "a few" I suppose.
<carmen> hola me llamo carmen y tu
<cellofellow> gothran: video editting programs, I've used AviDemux, OpenMovieEditor, Cinelerra, and PiTiVi. My favorites are AviDemux for small jobs and Cinelerra for large ones.
<gothran> cellofellow, just merge audio and video but seems I cannot do that on my kk
<cellofellow> gothran: "merge audio and video" meaning add an audio track to a video file?
<gothran> I first tired with Blender but just do animation without audi
<gothran> yes
<nawk> can someone quickly tell me whether they would use unrar or unrar-free?
<cellofellow> gothran: does the video file already have an audio track? if so, do you want to replace it or mix with it?
<gothran> cellofellow, I thing I have some problem with audio
<gothran> no
<cellofellow> gothran: what format and codec is the video file?
<gothran> cellowellow, AVI
<agowerdhan> Guys, I have a question ... what makes ubuntu Superior than openSUSE?
<cellofellow> gothran: that's the format, what about codec?
<KB1JWQ> agowerdhan: This isn't an advocacy channel.
<cellofellow> gothran: you can find the codec by right-clicking the file and looking at the Properties. It's in the Audio/Video tab.
<gothran> cellofellow, the codec is motion jpeg
<cellofellow> ok, then
<cellofellow> gothran: this is pretty easy with ffmpeg.
<ohir> agowerdhan: linux is linux. Chosing a distro is up to your free will. No one here will advocate one or another.
<gothran> cellofellow: could be that Gnome alsa mixer and jack control go in conflict?
<gothran> Cellofellow, in which way?
<cellofellow> gothran: something like ffmpeg -i videofile.avi -i audiofile.wav -vcodec copy -acodec copy -map 1.0 -map 2.0 outfile.avi
<gothran> Cellowfellow, with Avidemux?
<ubyserver> how do I find out my server gateway IP?
<cellofellow> gothran: could be done with avidemux. Avidemux is basically an ffmpeg frontend dressed up like a non-linear editor.
<mguy> ubyserver: Ask your ISP?
<gothran> Cellowello, I cannot load wav file with avidemux,
<ubyserver> Umm there is no command?
<cellofellow> gothran: try the ffmpeg command
<ubyserver> Let me rephrase
<ubyserver> Is there a command to tell me my server gateway IP
<dinosaurvskitten> are there special permission things (other than chmod) with ntfs? I have a partition which is mounted with uid=1000,gid=1000 (my current user), yet I can cat the contents of one file whose permissions are -rwxrwx--- but not those of another one, in the same folder, whose permissions are also -rwxrwx---...
<gothran> cellofellow, where it is?
<ShadeS> hello
<cellofellow> ubyserver: route
<ShadeS> the install disc hangs right after i select instasll ubuntu..
<ShadeS> i turned acpi off in the bios and selected noacpi
<cellofellow> gothran: I'll send it in a private message
<gothran> cellofellow ok
<blue112> Hello here
<ubyserver> mguy, if you need to know, it is route.
<ShadeS> any ideas?
<ubyserver> cellofellow: thank you
<cellofellow> ubyserver: :)
<dinosaurvskitten> actually, even root gets Permission denied
<blue112> I've crashed my grub by installing windows 7 on a another disc. I've try to "restore grub2" as say in the wiki, but now it just give me a grub prompt
<blue112> What can I do ?
<orbital_fox> ShadeS,  sounds tricky.. any errors?
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: you mount ntfs partition with 'user' option. It means that your user has all rights on that partition regardless of what ntfs's uids/gids are
<ShadeS> no
<DualBootTrouble> Anybody out there that can help with grub on a dedicated partition dual booting ubuntu and XP?
<ShadeS> just hangs
<jaraco> There's a bug in neon 0.29.0 that was fixed in 0.29.3 that causes problems when accessing IIS SSL servers. I just upgraded to Karmic Koala and now I'm experiencing the problem. "svn ls https://svnbridge.svn.codeplex.com/svn/" stalls after output is done.
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, then why am I getting permission denied on a bunch of files?
<orbital_fox> where is your grub installed now?
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: ls -la one_of_that_files please
<DJones> blue112: Are you using Karmic or an earlier version, Grub changes in 9.10 so possibly you could be looking at the wrong wiki/help info
<DualBootTrouble> Stage 1 is MBR, Stage 2 in dedicated partition
<blue112> DJones, I'm using karmic. I don't know which grub I have.
<jaraco> What's the best way to resolve the svn/neon issue? File a bug in Ubuntu? Just rebuild svn with the latest neon?
<llutz> ohir: 'user' mount-option only means, that users can mount/umount a filesystem. doesn't affect permissions
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, one with permission denied: -rwxrwx--- 2 pf pf 3348 2010-03-02 19:18 02-Registration.pro    and one that works, in the same folder: -rwxrwx--- 1 pf pf   64 2010-03-03 17:30 readme.txt
<DJones> !grub2 | blue112 Have a look at this, it might be different from the one you've been looking at
<ubottu> blue112 Have a look at this, it might be different from the one you've been looking at: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dinosaurvskitten> llutz, uid/gid affects default owners though
<blue112> DJones, the guide I followed was for grub2.
<ohir> llutz: perms on ntfs are turned on by ntfs-3g only with uid,gid mountoptions. or ntfs-3g is outdated.
<llutz> dinosaurvskitten: true
<dinosaurvskitten> llutz, I don't think it's the issue in this case anyhow
<ohir> llutz: perms on ntfs are turned on by ntfs-3g only with uid,gid mountoptions. or ntfs-3g _man_ is outdated.
<dinosaurvskitten> (pf is my current username by the way)
<DJones> blue112: ok, where you looking at this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<blue112> DJones, it was on the french wiki. For instance, I don't have /etc/defaults/grub file :/
<llutz> ohir: i meant this -> which is definetly wrong <ohir> dinosaurvskitten: you mount ntfs partition with 'user' option. It means that your user has all rights on that partition regardless of what ntfs's uids/gids are
<blue112> So maybe I have grub 1 :/
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: do mount /that/partition and see how its mounted
<DualBootTrouble> blue112: I tried Karmic with Grub2. I was trying to dual boot XP. Personally, I thought Grub2 wasn't quite ready for prime time. I uninstalled it and went with legacy grub.
<dinosaurvskitten> the only thing I can think of is that it somehow doesn't like those files because I created them from windows, after linux shut down in a strange way
<dinosaurvskitten> (hibernate tends to freeze my computer, but that's another problem for another day)
<blue112> DualBootTrouble, how can I know which grub I have now ?
<DJones> blue112: Its possible, was it an upgrade from jaunty which would have had grub 1, I don't know if upgrades converted grub 1 to grub 2
<ohir> llutz: ok. Partially you're right. I was using shortage spell.
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, /dev/sda3 on /windows type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<llutz> blue112: grub --version
<blue112> DJones, possibly. Is there a way to check ?
<blue112> llutz, will that check on my mounted partition or on my livecd ?
<llutz> blue112: your running system
<madjoe> What's the common tool for ripping and encoding audio CD's into mp3 format? Something like Ahead Nero on Windows?
<blue112> I have chrooted into my mounted partition and it says : grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<DJones> blue112: I'm not sure, grub 1 used to say version 0.97 when it booted, grub2 shows version 1.97
<michael> How do I manually add a menu entry to GRUB?
<cellofellow> madjoe: Sound Juicer is pretty good, but I think Rhythmbox which is installed by default should work too.
<pawbie> madjoe: Sound Juicer
<blue112> DJones, when I boot, I just have a grub prompt... No menu.
<adrian15515> adrian tirado fernandez
<pawbie> cellofellow: jinx
<dinosaurvskitten> madjoe, k3b seems to be a close equivalent... it's a burner/ripper/prettymucheverything
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: does sudo cat opportunist_file work?
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, no
<DJones> blue112: That suggests to me its grub 1
<DJones> !grub | blue112 Maybe this is a more helpful guide
<ubottu> blue112 Maybe this is a more helpful guide: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<adrian15515> hola
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, (same error message - permission denied)
<blue112> Ok, thanks DJones
<cellofellow> pawbie: the moment you said that Compiz crashed.
<adrian15515> hello
<DJones> blue112: Good luck, I'm heading away from the computer for a while now, hope you get it sorted
<llutz> dinosaurvskitten: are you member of group "fuse"?
<adrian15515> eleven
<blue112> ok ok =)
<madjoe> pawbie, cellofellow & dinosaurvskitten: so k3b is probably the best solution to avoid 3-4 different tools... Rhytmbox does everything except burning I guess?
<pawbie> cellofellow: Wow.  Sorry ;)
<adrian15515> one
<sergbr> holaaa
<adrian15515> hola
<pawbie> madjoe: I stick to sound juicer - only because I've been using it forever.  I've never tried the other tools people have mentioned, to be honest.
<dinosaurvskitten> llutz, no
<madjoe> pawbie, cellofellow & dinosaurvskitten: is there a reason to switch to Sound Juicer from Rhytmbox?
<adrian15515> que
<dinosaurvskitten> llutz, I can access pretty much every single other file on that partition except for that folder
<llutz> dinosaurvskitten: sudo adduser $USER fuse
<cellofellow> madjoe: not really
<madjoe> cellofellow: good to know that
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: so I don't know. Some time passed since I looked at ntfs-3g internals. My thoughts are that either fs is not clean (then it should not be possible to mount it rw) or somewhat this is orphaned part of file dangling in dir.
<cellofellow> madjoe: mostly I forgot that Rhythmbox has a ripper, as I don't use rbox.
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, yeah I also think it's a cleanliness problem, but then why did it even allow me to mount it?
<sergbr> a todos
<sergbr> hola floddbot1
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: it should not allow rw until forced (by by hand rw remount)
<genii> !es | sergbr
<ubottu> sergbr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, strange
<TheStreetRacer> su una penna da 8gb quanto spazzio per i documenti minimo 128mb massimo 4gb mi fa selezionare per ubuntu usb
<pawbie> madjoe: Find whatever you like - for something like this, there's a thousand tools.  I'm sure rhythmbox probably has just as good a tool as sound juicer is.
<sergbr> hola soy sergio
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, I'll try and remount, maybe some error messages got lost in the bootup noise
<sergbr> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ay alguinpor ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, nothing conspicuous in dmesg anyhow
<madjoe> pawbie: I know there are thousand tools, but that's why I'm asking for the most commonly used to be sure the support will be good and the project hopefully won't be abandoned quite soon :)
<erUSUL> !es | sergbr
<agowerdhan> How to start rhythembox or gtkpod automatically when iPOD is pluged in?
<ubottu> sergbr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sergbr> yo no ablo tu idioma
<dinosaurvskitten> ohir, remounting didn't help
<ohir> dinosaurvskitten: on ntfs files may have separate data streams (one for p..n, second for writing info from where and when it was downloaded ie). I can recall that sometimes (power off/hibernate awake fail) it went wild. But I honestly don't know if its the case. I'd suggest do windoze chkdsk on that partition.
<sergbr> joinubuntu.es
<agowerdhan> How to start rhythembox or gtkpod automatically when iPOD is pluged in?
<sergbr> ay alguien q hable españollll
<pawbie> agowerdhan: You can google around for how to set up a udev event when an iPod is plugged in.
<The_ManU_212> is tehre a possibiloty to use osd-notify also on other distributions with xfce?
<tony_ubuntu> I just installed 9.1 on my laptop and when it rebooted all I get is a flashing cursor in the upper left hand screen. Any ideas?
<kreisel> guten tag
<Guest92641> I am following this, I skipped the js calibrator step because the guide said it was not imperative and it gave me an error.  I get errors after I made a makefile and am running, make, sudo make install
<Guest92641> make *** all error 2
<Guest92641> sorry, this =https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<Guest92641> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<ohir> !de | kreisel
<ubottu> kreisel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest92641> anyone wanna look at my makefile and find the error of my ways
<kreisel> oh danke
<tony_ubuntu>  I just installed 9.1 on my laptop and when it rebooted all I get is a flashing cursor in the upper left hand screen. Any ideas?
<RussellAlan> what is the upgrade string? im coming from 8.10
<HTC> How to set login time on GRUB?
<genii> RussellAlan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Guest92641> sometimes I still get the flashing cursor once every couple months, I usually hard shut down and restart, cant promise anything
<Guest92641> I think your cursor means you are not in X?
<RussellAlan> Thank you sir
<tony_ubuntu> Im a newbie and this is a new install so Im not really re.
<tony_ubuntu> sure
<Guest92641> np, it seems we arn't getting much responses russell so I would wait for someone qualified
<Guest92641> if that doesn't work
<Trinity33> want to ask after installing linux-image-2.6.31.14 PAE my mouse doesnt work cursor disappear anyone know why is that?
<genii> tony_ubuntu: I would suggest:  ctrl-alt-f1              then login to console with the name and pass you put when installing. Then to do:  sudo stop gdm && sudo start gdm     and see if you get a graphical login prompt (maybe try after that alt-f7 to try and return to the screen where any desktop might be)
<Mateo_> Helloooooooo
<Mateo_> :)
<genii> !hi | Mateo_
<ubottu> Mateo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<djk> anyone know of package for tac_plus (tacacs+) for 9.10?
<mod> Been searching and looking through the pkg manager... what the heck happened to the gnome applet volume manager that does not open up a new window (at first) and just drops down a volume slider?
<Trinity33> hi want to ask after installing linux-image-2.6.31.14 PAE my mouse doesnt work cursor disappear anyone know why is that?
<mod> djk, just search for tacacs in the package maanger
<mod> Trinity33, this on a laptop?
<Mateo_> anyone used to work with tpl ?
<michael__> I cannot mount my Windows partition from Karmic. I am receiving an I/O error. I have tried running NTFSFIX, however that fails and returns a similar I/O error. I have booted into Windows and ran CHKDSK twice, and rebooted twice however I am still having trouble mounting the partition. I have tried searching Google and people have experienced similar problems, however it seems to remain unresolved. Can anybody help?
<Mateo_> no, RPL :)
<Trinity33> <mod> yes
<mod> michael__, you gotta tell the error
<mod> Trinity33, you might need special drivers for the laptops mouse
<djk> mod: I have and it isn't there you know a repository for it that I should add?
<erUSUL> michael__: i/o error ---> faulty hard disk (bad sectors or worse) afaics
<mod> Trinity33,, sounds like a specialized kernel which may not have all of the wide ranging drivers taht come with the default ubuntu distro kernel
<tabularasa> anyone using the Citrix 11 client?
<Trinity33> <mod> in lucid there was no problem with mousse so in karmic there can be?
<RussellAlan> genni: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Desktops%20%28Recommended%29 what if check again only brings up 9.04?
<mod> djk, sorry I do not... sounds like a google problem now... I dont use ubuntu for servers, sorry
<mod> Trinity33, this is karmic come-with kernel or not?
<Trinity33> the mousse is working is just that i cant see the cursor
<michael__> erUSUL, what does that mean for me? I can still boot Windows up, and I am using Linux at the moment on the same hard disk. http://pastebin.com/rWWb7EMa
<Zombie> Does anyone here have any experience with Dial-up modems?
<Trinity33> nope i installed linux-image-2.6.31.14 pae originally was generic
<mod> Trinity33, if the mouse is working but you cannot see the cursor, i have no idea what would cause that
<Zombie> Ubuntu  3Com Corp, Modem Division 56K FaxModem Model 5610
<mod> Trinity33, like i said, read what I said about changing the kernel to a specific one instead of the generic
<erUSUL> michael__: if windows does not have problems then it may be something else. i'm having DNS problems i can not be of much help ...
<viliny_> whats the nxserver command called?
<Pici> Zombie: Have you read the Ubuntu Wiki pages regarding dialup modems yet?
<mod> Zombie, woohoo welcome to 1989!
<viliny_> trying to list users without any luck :/
<michael__> erUSUL, nahh Windows boots normally.
<Zombie> Pici: link?
<mod> 1989 called and they want their hardware back! lol
<Pici> !dialup | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<michael__> erUSUL, just can't mount from Karmic.
<Guest92641> I am following this, I skipped the js calibrator step because the guide said it was not imperative and it gave me an error.  I get errors after I made a makefile and am running, make, sudo make install
<mod> ok.. so now I get to ask one ;)
<tony_ubuntu>  I just installed 9.1 on my laptop and when it rebooted all I get is a flashing cursor in the upper left hand screen. Any ideas?
<Guest92641> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<mod> ubuntu 9.10 ... mising gnone applet that drops down the volume manager,.. what package is it in?  I cannot believe it was removed O.o
<mod> er missing gnome
<Zombie> mod: Its for a Redneck that lives out in the boonies.
<michael__> erUSUL, do you know where else that I could get help?
<Guest92641> <genii> tony_ubuntu: I would suggest:  ctrl-alt-f1              then login to console with the name and pass you put when installing. Then to do:  sudo stop gdm && sudo start gdm     and see if you get a graphical login prompt (maybe try after that alt-f7 to try and return to the screen where any desktop might be)
<erUSUL> michael__: here; just be patient
<mod> OMG
<mod> its in the notification area now :p
<jolaren> histo, and a few other lads helped me yesterday.. didnt receive the login for my domain until ow. Google Apps asks me to repoint my cname adress but I dont know which one to repoint
<HTC> How to set login time on GRUB?
<HTC> grub timer?
<HTC> jao nabijem vas na kurac
<cogitorn> HTC: What are you talking about?
<HTC> How to set login time on GRUB? Grub timer?
<michael__> I cannot mount my Windows partition from Karmic. I am receiving an I/O error. I have tried running NTFSFIX, however that fails and returns a similar I/O error. I have booted into Windows and ran CHKDSK twice, and rebooted twice however I am still having trouble mounting the partition. I have tried searching Google and people have experienced similar problems, however it seems to remain unresolved. Can anybody help?
<michael__> erUSUL, what does that mean for me? I can still boot Windows up, and I am using Linux at the moment on the same hard disk. http://pastebin.com/rWWb7EMa
<michael__> erUSUL, sorry.
<KB1JWQ> HTC: What, the 10 second countdown?
<erUSUL> michael__: np
<HTC> yes
<rocio> hola
<HTC> KB1JWQ,  to me that there is no timer. I then ENTER
<ohir> moan depends of your content mass/bandwith needs ratio ;P
<ohir> oops
<rocio> como te llamas
<KB1JWQ> HTC: Edit the timeout value in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rocio> queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<rocio> feoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<HTC> KB1JWQ, Grub2?
<HTC> The computer uses as a server and it no monitor nor keyboard that I could constantly pressing ENTER
<Zombie> Its just flat out not working.
<Zombie> kittathegreywolf is typing...
<xfact> Do you think using webmail in browser is safer then using in a mail client (because it saves all the mails in the computer?
<ikonia> xfact: no
<MJBoa> it doesn't necessarily save the email to the computer.
<erUSUL> xfact: imap or pop3 ? safer against what?
<jasonfunk> hello
<Guest92641> thanks
<RussellAlan> i need to learn how to setup wifi tether
<RussellAlan> erps
<xfact> erUSUL: I use imap and safer against unauthorised access
<lolwut> *Please help*, my system is behaving erratically. Many processes are in Traced state, I can continue a process but when I continue the second, the first one gets traced again. Also, there are 2 init processes running, one of them is traced as well.
<lolwut> I can still log in with ssh.
<xfact> It has any kind of chances?
<xfact> of hacking my mails from a computer for using local storage for saving mails?
<erUSUL> xfact: becouse all mail is in the server? do not think so. if someone got to you account to read your local stored mail it can as easily access you server's email becouse probably you stored your asswords in the mail client / browser and it can connect automatically as it where you
<lolwut> The extra init process is the only traced program that runs as root
<tt_> ok, I am trying to follow this and I am a noob, what do I need to change about this code to make it for ubuntu 9.10
<tt_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<lolwut> Has anyone ever had a similar situation?
<tt_> it wont work keeping its syntax
<lolwut> 44 traced processes in total
<tt_> at least didn't for me
<HTC> How setup timer on grub2?
<lolwut> nothing shows up in dmesg
<ohir> xfact: use GnuPG
<caneluponero> aiuto
<xfact> Evolution has any help article for setting up google imap mail account?
<erUSUL> HTC: /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> xfact: google probably has.
<tt_> HTC, I would look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<nabout> Hi
<xfact> erUSUL: No, Google is not providing any help for Evolution mail client :(
<Stargaze> xfact: http://wazem.blogspot.com/2007/10/hot-to-configure-imap-on-evolution-and.html
<Flare183> xfact: I've got my gmail setup with evolutiuon
<meelu> using v 9.10, my theme doesnt look that good
<meelu> "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme human
<tt_> HTC,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager is a good possibility
<erUSUL> xfact: google as in search for "linux evolution imap google mail"
<meelu> is not installed
<caneluponero> ho installato ubuntu 9.10 , quando fa l'aggiornamento va via l'audio , perchè ? aiuto
<Flare183> !english | caneluponero
<ubottu> caneluponero: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DarkMasterHalo> xfact: Please look at this link, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799, it tells you what you need to configure.
<HTC> thanks
<tt_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<tt_> ok, I am trying to follow this and I am a noob, what do I need to change about this code to make it for ubuntu 9.10
<genii> !it | caneluponero
<ubottu> caneluponero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tt_> that link, if you know what you are talking about, I have a feeling this is abs no brainer
<tt_> changing it for me for karmic
<xfact> Ok thankyou everyone for your helps, finally I have got what I need
<raj_> GUYS i need help please i think google is spying on me.. I HAVE google sources in the GUI that i can not get rid off at ALL it keeps coming back.  but under /etc/apt/sources.list its not LISTED. its weird. its making it hell to update my packages it freezes up my updates here is a screenshot HELP anyone: http://imagebin.org/87372
<tt_> I think I need to change some headers in : KERNEL_PATH?=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(shell uname -r)
<tt_> EXTRA_CFLAGS=-I$(shell pwd)
<tt_> obj-m:=xpad.o
<tt_> all:
<tt_>         $(MAKE) modules -C $(KERNEL_PATH) SUBDIRS=$(shell pwd)
<FloodBot4> tt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tt_> install:
<raj_> GUYS i need help please i think google is spying on me.. I HAVE google sources in the GUI that i can not get rid off at ALL it keeps coming back.  but under /etc/apt/sources.list its not LISTED. its weird. its making it hell to update my packages it freezes up my updates here is a screenshot HELP anyone: http://imagebin.org/87372
<moth> hey everyone, i am using ubuntu 9.10 with the all updates. and i was wondering if someone help me to see my screen on the tv. i digged in google a little bit. but i could not work it out. when i start the computer i can see the screen on tv and also grub menu. when it is come to Ubuntu splash screen it goes and wont work.
<meelu> my desktop looks like this http://i47.tinypic.com/htscol.jpg how do i get terminal and other stuff to appear? can anyone help?
<schlaftier> raj_, What exactly is the problem when you do "aptitude update"?
<raj_> meelu: PRESS CTRL+ALT+F2 or CTRL+ALT+F1
<yaku83> ennnnnn yo solo ablo en español
<tt_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ohir> raj_: look into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<Flare183> meelu: disable compiz
<yaku83> kabrones
<meelu> it doesnt help raj
<raj_> sclaftier on the GUI dl.google appears but its not in my software sources.. take a look at the screenshot it keeps comming back
<Flare183> !es | yaku83
<ubottu> yaku83: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<enjoytheday> can we install grub on raid1 ?
<lolwut> Also, some user processes are niced, but I never niced anything
<raj_> ohir: its empty there
<ohir> raj_: and next time read this tiny print on eulas
<lolwut> btw, I wasn't doing anything as root when it happened
<raj_> schlafter dl.ggogle source will freezup my updates..
<Flare183> moth: use xrandr
<meelu> easy way to disable compiz Flare183?
<tt_> is everything ok in this to be run in ubuntu 9.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/387747/
<moth> Flare183, how do i use it
<moth> ?
<tt_> it gives me errors
<Flare183> meelu: press alt+f2, and run this: metacity --replace
<tt_> make *** error 2
<Flare183> moth: grandr
<Flare183> !paste | tt_
<ubottu> tt_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raj_> GUYS i need help please i think google is spying on me.. I HAVE google sources in the GUI that i can not get rid off at ALL it keeps coming back.  but under /etc/apt/sources.list its not LISTED. its weird. its making it hell to update my packages it freezes up my updates here is a screenshot HELP anyone: http://imagebin.org/87372
<st__> how the volume control in notification area is called?
<ohir> raj_: cd /etc && grep -rn dl.google.com * | tee -a ~/dl.google.com.files
<st__> raj_: who the hell are you for google to spy on you?
<IdleWeb> raj_: did you install Chrome browser?
<tt_> try this, is everything ok in this to be run in ubuntu 9.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/387747/ it gives me a make error
<ohir> raj_: um or better first cd $HOME && grep -rn dl.google.com * | tee -a ~/dl.google.com.files
<IdleWeb> st__: language and attitude please
<raj_> st_: i tried to get rid of google sources but i failed :S ill try ohir's suggestion
<raj_> ohir: thx ill try that
<raj_> IdleWeb: nope i didnt
<meelu> Flare183 i dont see any difference
<Geine> Greetings all, any Idea how to fix corrupted mailbox file for evolution?
<Flare183> meelu: It looks like your using a virtual machine am I right?
<meelu> i am connecting through nx client
<bjarkef> Hi. I'm considering buying a 802.11n access point. Do any one of you have had sucess connecting to a 802.11n-only access point with an Intel 5100AGN wifi card? And if so, which access point are you using? :)
<ohir> st__: beside paranoic 'spying' its a problem if some sh..ty 'shbar' behaves that way.
<IdleWeb> raj_: try what ohir said
<meelu> Flare183
<Flare183> meelu: That's your problem then
<`mOOse`> bjarkef why would the brand of access point matter?
<raj_> IdleWeb: i did it took it off: lemme reboot and see if it works.. because everytime a reboot it comes back
<moth> Flare183, i just installed and run it but still could not success it could you say a little bit more about it
<moth> ?
<`mOOse`> bjarkef -  and I don't think there's any such thing as an N-only AP
<bjarkef> `mOOse`: Because 802.11n is draft, and I've heard way too many stories of people not having any success with using 802.11n.
<meelu> Flare183, what do you mean that is my problem
<Flare183> moth: Its on the System, Preferences menu
<st__> how the volume control application from notification area is called?
<bjarkef> I mean an access point that supports 802.11n and is configured for n-only networking.
<`mOOse`> bjarkef - it's draft but essentially ratified...I have heard no such problems
<raj_> ohir: thx ill reboot and see :)
<`mOOse`> what's your application bjarkef? home, office, 1000 seat insurance co?
<tt_> I have a feeling hes not being spied on
<xxlpapa> hi all, need help for xsane 0.996 , could an expert help
<bjarkef> `mOOse`: I've been googling Intel 5100AGN and ubuntu, and I find nothing but people complaning that they cannot get it working, so I was just curious if anyone actually have it working
<ohir> raj_: first you need to inspect that file. These comands are lookin for files where this particular string is
<bjarkef> It's just for my personal home use. ;)
<Flare183> meelu: nx client's suck at graphics
<meelu> no Flare183 i had this problem with another server of mine
<meelu> and a friend patched it up
<meelu> the friend isnt arround atm
<`mOOse`> well that's the Intel card prob, but I don't think it's the N implimentation bjarkef
<tt_> try this, is everything ok in this to be run in ubuntu 9.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/387747/ it gives me a make error
<moth> Flare183, i ran it but it shows only some basic options. and i tried to enable it by using hot keys but did not work. do i need a restart to be activate it ?
<bjarkef> `mOOse`: I agree. That's why I ask if anybody has the same wifi card as me, and have a working connection to a ap configured in n-only networking.
<meelu> Flare183 In Gnome (Ubuntu)
<meelu> The terminal can be found at Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal. butits not there
<tt_> plz?
<st__> how the volume control application from notification area is called?
<`mOOse`> ohboy
<bjarkef> I haven't seen IRC DoS in a loooong time...
<trism> st__: it's called gnome-volume-control-applet
<`mOOse`> bjarkef you won't here
<trism> st__: it is started in System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<bjarkef> Is FloodBot some kind of freenode flood protection?
<`mOOse`> no
<Flare183> bjarkef: No, its a anti-flood bot
<scy_th3> anyone?
<bjarkef> Great. ;)
<Flare183> !anyone | scy_th3
<ubottu> scy_th3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelobest> How can i hear logout sound?
<KaffeeJunky123> Hello, I must announce that I'll deinstall ubuntu from my hdd
<scy_th3> ubottu, huh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<naljebii> msg chanserv help
<`mOOse`> Pelobest - scream *DING* when you click on Logout?
<scy_th3> ubottu, I don't understand your question since I did already ask my question.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scy_th3> Every time I make a directory using mkdir it creates the folder with the permissions and group of the user creating the directory. My question is: how can I create a directory with the permissions and group of the current directory?
<Flare183> scy_th3: You have to be logged into that user or w/e to do that
<bjarkef> Is there some ubuntu hardware or networking irc channel I could ask in?
<KaffeeJunky123> ubuntu is about to be purged from my harddisk in order to be replaced by debian lenny
<Pelobest> in ubuntu there is a good logout sound but i cant hear it @logout
<KaffeeJunky123> good bye ubuntu, I had some nice and some bad days with you
<Pelobest> :(
<Pici> KaffeeJunky123: Do you have a support question?
<Flare183> KaffeeJunky123: Ubuntu == Debian
<joni> hola
<scy_th3> Flare183, Yes, but this does not create the folder with the current folders group permissions..it labels the folder being created as user.user not user.group
<kusznir> quick question: where is the dns domain name set persistantly on ubuntu 9.10?
<Flare183> scy_th3: not true
<joni> hijo de puta
<kusznir> (eg, redhat has /etc/sysconfig/network; gentoo has /etc/conf.d/domainname; ...)
<joni> hello
<Flare183> scy_th3: when a new user is created, ubuntu creates a new group with the same name as the user's name
<joni> joni
<KaffeeJunky123> Pici: No not at all, just wanted to say good bye to the ubuntu comunity ;)
<Flare183> !es | joni
<ubottu> joni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<joni> ok
<KaffeeJunky123> Pici: I'll be haning around in #debian from now on
<KaffeeJunky123> bye bye everyone
<Pici> KaffeeJunky123: Bye, have fun.
<scy_th3> Flare183, yes, I would like the 'new' folder to be created with the current folders user AND the folders group.
<scy_th3> Flare183, for example I am in the public_html folder and all files are permission'ed as myuser.www-data..when I create the new folder inside of the public_html folder it creates the folder with myuser.myuser.
<ujjain> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/virt-manager << How can I download packages from this site?
<alankila> scy_th3: chmod g+s . fixes the directory's group setting, but user setting is probably impossible.
<st__> well gnome-volume-control is a. exponential and b. improperly initialized, are those known bugs?
<Flare183> scy_th3: Well just do it like this mkdir public_html && chown myuser:www-data public_html/
<frankS2> ujjain: run tasksel
<twoboxingfiend> can i install both the nvidia-185 and fglrx at the same time?
<Flare183> twoboxingfiend: That would be VERY risky
<ujjain> There is no 64-bit option for Vista.... in my virt-manager.
<ujjain> And in tasksel; there is newest virt-manager 0.7
<ujjain> I want 0.8.3
<lolwut> I painfully managed to log out of gnome and kill the extraneous init
<frankS2> just choose windows
<frankS2> XX
<frankS2> NE
<scy_th3> Flare183, that is a lot of typing..which is exactly why I am asking my question...
<colera> hola
<ujjain> But I do not want to install Windows on a VM, I want to RUN it on a VM. Windows is already installed on C:\ (/dev/sda2)
<ujjain> frankS2:  It only lists Windows XP and Windows Vista.
<viliny_> anyone here used nomachine nx?
<viliny_> can't seem to connect
<viliny_> it tells me authentication failed for user (me)
<viliny_> my next step would be to do a nxserver --commandline for finding out users
<Cyndre> just looking at a new server - where is a good place to get hardware compatability specs from?
<ujjain> I killed to many processes, Ubuntu is fucked, need to reboot :(
<COCOON>  /msg nickserv help
<Hellhound666> Hi all, I have a question regarding the HP 556s external DVD-R/CD-R burner.  I'm looking for driver support.
<Haffe> Ok. I have a Logitech MX510, I would like to use the 6:th button to close tabs in firefox. Is there a howto on this somewhere?
<Stargaze> !channels
<Hellhound666> Well HP dvd 556s it's called
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RussellAlan> can anyone assist in referring me to a guide or help with unlocking iphone 3g from ubuntu
<paradoxuncreated> make localmodconfig ## very nice :)
<ujjain> How do I obtain the newest packages?
<jolaren> Can anyone help me with Google Apps and the MX records?
<ujjain> I would like the 2010 version of virt-manager, not the 2006-version. I am on Ubuntu 9.10, but apt-get does not update.
<pedro_> #ubuntu-br
<genii> AgenteD: eg: /join #ubuntu-br
<major_redhat> what controls the power managment in 9.04?
<lolwut> gnome-power-manager iirc
<st__> does Ubuntu store soundcard volume level?
<major_redhat> lolwut: thats the namre of the process, right?
<lolwut> well it persists across reboots (or at least that what it should do), does that answer your question, st__?
<lolwut> major_redhat: right
<lolwut> gnome-power-properties would be the control center applet
<lolwut> nope
<lolwut> gnome-power-properties
<ujjain> I would like the 2010 version of virt-manager, not the 2006-version. I am on Ubuntu 9.10, but apt-get does not update.
<st__> well, it doesn't in my case; which app can be a culprit?
<troppobello> ciao
<troppobello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<TafelZout> hello there
<genii> !it | troppobello
<ubottu> troppobello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lolwut> hello, can i have a grain of salt? ;)
<TafelZout> yes thanks, I'm looking for an answer regarding compiz-fusion
<TafelZout> since I installed it my pannels look a little transparent and I would like them to be simply plain black
<koe> hello ppl
<lolwut> Hmm, try opening up the properties of the panel
<koe> can some one give me a suggestion ... I wanna switch to ubuntu ...
<TafelZout> I'm on XFCE
<koe> no more windows ...
<lolwut> oh
<jimi_> Can you change a partition type without losing data?
<koe> whats is a good movie player for ubuntu ?
<koe> I`m using VLC atm ...
<koe> been using ubuntu for like a year but with windows on dualboot ...
<madscientist032> koe: VLC for dvd playback or just movies in general?
<cellofellow> koe: gnome-mplayer, or just totem that comes with Ubuntu is pretty good.
<koe> can I correct the subtitle ?
<koe> in VLC ...
<f43ry> hi
<koe> i`m using FluxBox ...btw
<lolwut> TafelZout: did you install ccsm?
<TafelZout> yes I installed it, I browsed all the options and didn't find anything concerning panels
<lolwut> that's right
<Stargaze> TafelZout: vl of nl?
<koe> can I correct the subtitle in VLC ?
<lolwut> it doesn't know about panels, but it does have a few options on translucency and transparency
<lolwut> as well as classes of windows certain effects affect
<tim__b> Hi. Need help with regexp/sed. I'd like to "grep" a part of a filename ("video Tc0 L2 2ch 48 192 DELAY 0ms.mp2"). I'd like to catch the 0 in front of ms and after DELAY. It's always an number but might be positive or negative.
<cellofellow> compiz has absolutely no bearing on xfce4-panel.
<lolwut> i gg, good luck y'a;;
<lolwut> *y'all
<ujjain> Can I already upgrade to Lucid?
<TafelZout> perhaps it comes from emerald but normally it must only affect windows
<xangua> koe: vlc is a video player, not an subtitle editor
<Hellhound666> oh yeah got er workin'
<madscientist032> ujjain: fresh install or upgrade from within your current version?
<sernylan> tsk, tsk.  Tried ATI's proprietary fglrx driver -- x.org says "worse in many aspects but has better 3D."   The results:  went from crocky Open GL to *no* OpenGL.
<Stargaze> tim__b: look here, on page 6 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue21-eng.pdf
<ujjain> madscientist032: Upgrade current installation.
<TafelZout> lo
<Pici> !lucid | ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<koe> xangua, I know ...
<madscientist032> ujjain: i'm assuming you are using karmic?
<koe> but ... can I do smth like to delay the subtitle ?
<`mOOse`> koe - subtitles are usually only text files
<tim__b> Thanks, Stargaze, will look into it now
<koe> like I usualy do in bs player for windows
<`mOOse`> koe - in vlc the h and j key delay/speedup the subs
<Snicks> hi, my computer doesn't wanna start up (i suppose problem with /etc/fstab, however it seems allright); i've had this problem before, then fixed with changing /etc/fstab, but it doesn't work now and /etc/fstab is the same as when it was fixed again; any idea? (ubuntu 9.10; clean upgrade from 9.04)
<meatbun> what does is the unit counter does vmstat use? MB or by sector?
<koe> `m00se` ... that was what I was looking for :D thx
<`mOOse`> koe - open the Preferences in VLC and you'll see the shortcut menu - you can see what the various keys do in there
<sernylan> Snicks: big bootable partition?
<Snicks> sernylan: well, 150Mb
<madscientist032> ujjain: if you are using karmic (9.10) then this should help
<madscientist032> ujjain: http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/upgrade-karmic-koala-to-lucid-lynx.html
<`mOOse`> koe - I think k and l slow/speedup the audio - I might have those mixed up with the subs keys  ;-)
<ujjain> madscientist032: I am using 9.10, but I am really scared of things breaking!
<Snicks> sernylan: i mean /boot = 150Mb; other partitions aren't changed or so i suppose
<koe> i`ll look into it ... and btw
<madscientist032> ujjain: yeah things always break from upgrades
<koe> why the text font size aint working ?
<koe> I mean I set it to smallest or smth
<koe> but is to big :-s
<bulltitan> ubuntu 9.10 can join ad hock netwrks but can't create them using network manager it's useless
<sernylan> Snicks: no, not what I would consider big.  I had a 750 Gb partition autocheck yesterday, took a while for the mount to come online.
<bulltitan> can anyone help me
<`mOOse`> koe - if the subs are hard coded into the movie then you can't adjust them - if they're a txt file then you have to set the font size, Save, then reload VLC to see the change
<datacrusher> bulltitan, iv seen a bug also with adsl connections
<`mOOse`> it's stupid but that's how it works
<samphippen> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur
<madscientist032> ujjain: personally I would do a clean install on a different hard drive. Lucid still is in alpha/beta so there are parts that are unstable
<datacrusher> its disponible on the network manager to add adsl connections, but if you choose to connect them eth0 goes down
<datacrusher> old pppoconf did the trick, but for the final user its annoying
<madscientist032> ujjain: or you could do what most of us do and upgrade when it comes out in April
<Incarnation> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get my linksys wireless PCI card to work with Ubuntu; it's based on the Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] chipset. Can anyone help?
<bulltitan> i hace a cable connection 1mb but i'm trying to connect my ipod to my ubuntu 9.10 box with ad hok but it's a nogo
<koe> `m00se` thx dude ... :)
<`mOOse`> np
<Snicks> sernylan: my biggest partition is /home with 602.1Gb; but that has always worked at ubuntu 9.04so i thought that couldn't be a problem; it looks like to have a problem with all disks; any idea howto fix it or so?
<Incarnation> wait, I think I've figured it out
<ujjain> madscientist032: I will wait and try VirtualBox.
<madscientist032> ujjain: virtualization is always a good idea. go for it :)
<bulltitan> command lines are not working either
<sernylan> Snicks:  What behavior are you getting out of a boot attempt and how long are you giving it before you decide it's not booting?
<bulltitan> ad hock in ubuntu seems to be useless
<ujjain> madscientist032: I hope I won't kill my Windows then.
<Snicks> sernylan: last time i gave it quite a few minutes (5 or so?) but now i closed it down immediatly, because it should work (last time it worked at once after my fix, but there's nothing to 'fix' anymore)
<bulltitan> im running kernel 2.6.31-20-generic
<bulltitan> ho on a asus eeepc 701
<madscientist032> ujjain: makes me wish that the WUBI installer was included on alpha versions of ubuntu
<AegNuddel> I have kdenlive installed but when I try to use it it either freezes or crashes.  Is there something I need to fix?
<madscientist032> AegNudde1: what version? should be 0.7.7.1
<ReL1K> anyone ran into an issue with dual video cards that boots via bios and init levels on one card, then switches over to the second when X is started? guessing i need to specify the BusID in xorg maybe?
<Fill23> how to make terminal show output in english in localized ubuntu?
<ujjain> madscientist032: No idea what WUBI is.
<sernylan> Snicks: fstab restored from backup or by typing it back to what it was?
<st__> Fill23: LANG=C <command>
<bulltitan> please anyone with some info about my ad hock problem
<ujjain> madscientist032: Oh, Windows installer, that is on the default desktop DVD.
<madscientist032> ujjain: yep
<Fill23> st__: yep, thx
<madscientist032> AegNuddel: what version? should be 0.7.7.1
<slacker_nl> hello, is it possible to do a minimal install and then install some kind of UNR package?
<viliny_> Hi, im using wine to run games. ALT is used to adjust opacity and to grab and move a window from anywhere in the window. This functionality is effing up my game in a sense that i need that key for other stuff inside the game. What can i do?
<AegNuddel> oh I have 0.7.5 but I did download the new one
<Snicks> sernylan: typing back by myself, but the fix i gave fstab worked; i changed uuid's to /etc/sda1 etcetera because i thought that would be the problem and it worked (but now not anymore)
<AegNuddel> I don't know how to install it though!
<joni> alguien conoce a mimecar
<AegNuddel> madscientist032,
<madscientist032> AegNuddel: run sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<AegNuddel> ah ty
<Fill23> http://www.pastebin.ca/1821586 What "Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary" - mean?
<bulltitan> i try to create an adh hock with karmik and i only see garbage characters in the ssid
<bulltitan> what is that
<Guest61665> i was wondering if someone could help me out with this question: The -R option cause ls to list not only the files in the specified directory but the files
<Guest61665> inside any subdirectories. How could you use this with an appropriate pipe-filter
<Guest61665> arrangement to determine whether a file exists in your account?
<ZykoticK9> viliny, in winecfg try unchecking "Allow the window manager to control the windows" under the Graphics tab -- "might" help
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to force all applications to use the same copy paste buffer? Java apps use their own weird thing, then you have the selection buffer in X, then you have the ^C buffer in whatever else, it's driving me insane.
<hjet> what do you do if you can't quarntine a virus in KlamAV?
<bulltitan> ok looks like this is an experts chann so where can i get help fo noobs
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<slacker_nl> bulltitan: this is an noob/expert channel ;)
<sernylan> Snicks: Did you find necessary to do an improper (power off) shutdown?  Cause that would provoke a filesystem check at boot.
<ZykoticK9> dinosaurvskitten, there are 2 or 3 paste buffers, highly doubt you will be able to combine them.  best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> Bulltitan: its for all, ask away
<bulltitan> i did
<bulltitan> nobody answered
<slacker_nl> hello, is it possible to do a minimal install and then install some kind of UNR package?
<ActionParsnip> Bulltrain, I just joined. Wassup
<madscientist032> bulltitan: have you tried the ubuntuforums?
<bulltitan> yep
<bulltitan> and google
<dinosaurvskitten> ZykoticK9, darn
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bulltitan> and wikipedia and other sources
<hjet> what do you do if you can't quarntine a virus in KlamAV?
<AegNuddel> madscientist032, when I get to the screen that says available codecs do I do anything or just keep going?
<madscientist032> hjet: run away and scream :)
<tiki> Is there a wine help channel?
<ActionParsnip> Bulltitan: I'm waiting for your question
<Fill23> when i run 'fdisk -l' i get this output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1821586, i want to know what "Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary." is mean? hdd is broken or what?
<bulltitan> i also tryed command lines and other network managers
<Pici> tiki: #winehq
<madscientist032> AegNuddel: just keep going
<slacker_nl> ActionParsnip: i need the name of the ubuntu netbook packages ;)
<bulltitan> and no luck
<tiki> Pici: thanks ^_^
<Pici> !enter | bulltitan
<ubottu> bulltitan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Snicks> sernylan: well, i already did that before it got not-working; my computer didn't react because a silly game was annoying me and didn't want to close down and i didn't have acces to any option to kill it at all (even ctrl-alt-f1 didn't work; out of range at my screen there) so, yes, it was required then -.-
<AegNuddel> ok was wondering that last time I installed too ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: unr-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.171 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<slacker_nl> ahhh
<slacker_nl> ty
<ActionParsnip> Slacker_nl: ^
<dinosaurvskitten> any idea why this would cause my laptop to freeze about half the time after recovering from suspendtoram? 'pkill wpa;ifconfig wlan0 down;ifconfig eth0 down;ifconfig eth0 hw ether DE:AD:BE:EF:BE:EF;ifconfig eth0 up;dhclient eth0'
<madscientist032> bulltitan: dont worry too much about it - sometimes issues take more time to be discovered and fixed
<bulltitan> the thing actiontrip is that i can't create a successful ad hock with ubuntu karmik
<hjet> hello?
<joni> hola
<hjet> what do you do if you can't quarntine a virus in KlamAV?
<roman_> I am using ubuntu 9.10.  I have a dual screen setup (ATI Radeon HD 3850], the problem is that when I boot into X, the secondary monitor is black but I can drag windows into it (but they leave trails).  If I go to the Display Preference and turn mirror screen on and off then it works perfectly.
<bulltitan> i only see garbage characters in the ssid after creating it
<xangua> !es| joni
<ubottu> joni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madscientist032> hjet: have you updated the KlamAV engine?
<hjet> madscientist032: let me check
<bulltitan> i really need ad hock because of my ipod
<ActionParsnip> bulltitan: are you fully updated?
<viliny_> ZykoticK9, that didn't help, i tried that earlier already
<ActionParsnip> Ipod sucks
<bulltitan> fully yep
<madscientist032> bulltitan: im assuming you are trying to broadcst a wireless connection from your ubuntu box to your ipod?
<koe_> pff ... this is not working
<ZykoticK9> viliny, you might want to try in #winehq then
<bulltitan> yes madscientist
<Snicks> roman_: change the x configuration file then :) ( I always had to copy it and save it with root -> sudo gedit)
<madscientist032> bulltitan: i do not know if creating an ad hoc connection will help
<koe_> I "speed" the subtitle with 20 000 ms and the subtitle its the same
<ZykoticK9> viliny, if you disable compiz to you have the same issue?
<koe_> why ?
<ActionParsnip> Bulltitan: I've seen folks use /etc/network/interfaces to setup their wifi as a master and in mode adhoc
<sernylan> Snicks: I'd get in there with a live disk.  You can still mount your drives and (I don't know if it's the problem, but) determine your UUIDs.
<koe_> `m00se` you here ?
<AegNuddel> ok better close other applications
<meatbun> anyone know how to use vmstat?
<hjet> yes I have madscientist032, but strangely when I tried to update it manually again, it said "Update process died" and asked me if I killed it manually.
<AegNuddel> try it out some
<ActionParsnip> Bulltitan: just because nobody answered earlier doesn't mean they are ignoring you. Usually means nobody knows
<bulltitan> iwconfig wlan0 essid linuxwifi
<bulltitan> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<bulltitan> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.100.1
<madscientist032> hjet: id say remove KlamAV and then reinstall it but im not sure if you would get the same results...
<bulltitan> i tryed that and it didn't work either
<Snicks> sernylan: i still have the uuid's backed up (from the /etc/fstab file), but i supposed that was the problem; i'm already in a live cd-session; should i put the uuid's back or first check whether they were right?
<`mOOse`> bulltitan - you sudo'd those commands right?
<ActionParsnip> Bulltitan: use the interfaces file. There are samples all over. Also websearch for: ubuntu as router
<bulltitan> yes moose
<hjet> ActionParsnip: I can't quarantine some things that were infected with a virus. what can I do?
<bulltitan> ubuntu as router hum, i haven't thought about it
<nahiara> hola
<bulltitan> brb with more info
<nahiara> q  tal
<DemoOn> is there any alternative to Macromedia Flash MX?
<ActionParsnip> Hjet: boot to livecd and analyse the file there. Your internal partitions will be seen as data and not OS
<madscientist032> bulltitan:i know its possible - i've done it with my iMac when it had 7.10 on it but that was years ago and i can't remember exactly what i did to broadcast the signal
<LeeJunFan> is there an easy way to install a devel package w/o either downloading individual packages or editing sources.list? For instance if I want to install the devel kernel to test something?
<sernylan> Snicks: If you've got em in a file backup, I expect they're right.  I doubt you changed anything about filesystem type, but it might hang things up to have declared an ext4 fs to be a ext3 fs.
<ActionParsnip> DemoOn: flash is proprietary to Adobe so all the workings etc will be hidden behind their doors
<ActionParsnip> Demoon: so I strongly doubt it
<nahiara> hola q tal
<nahiara> como te llama
<DemoOn> ActionParsnip: ok
<Snicks> sernylan: i changed nothing it's a ext3 anyway, would that make any difference?
<serverduck> What should I use for reading rss feeds on ubuntu?
<nahiara> si vale
<ActionParsnip> Sernylan: ext4 is backward compliant to ext3
<ActionParsnip> !rss
<frankS2> Hi, I have a .iso image file, how can i make it as a mounted device in /dev
<ActionParsnip> !find rss
<ubottu> Found: irssi, irssi-dev, cl-rss, clusterssh, evolution-rss (and 28 others)
<frankS2> like vnconfig in bsd
<serverduck> !rss clients
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> Frank52: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<sernylan> ActionParsnip: okay.  It was just an error of my own I caught the other day thought that could be bad.
<ActionParsnip> Sernylan: use the web, see what it says
<tim__b> Stargaze, tried to figure it out with the posted articel + some more tutorials, but havent get past ls | grep -e '/DELAY/,/ms/' which leaves me with a blank line :(
<nahiara> mira  como te llama
<Pici> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frankS2> ActionParsnip: i want it to be in /dev so its a fake cdrom
<frankS2> u can say
<ActionParsnip> Frank52: if you want to use the iso and read the data, the command I gave is what you need.
<ActionParsnip> Frank52: it doesn't have to reside in /dev to be mounted
<sernylan> Snicks: I'd just restore the UIUDs and give it patience for the 600+GB fsck.
<KaiForce> what is a good size to make / if i'm not going to load a bunch of apps and I have a separate data partition?  64bit Ubuntu
<konrad__> hi fcukers
<ActionParsnip> Kaiforce: I always use 10Gb for desktops. You will struggle to fill it
<konrad__> whts up?
<KaiForce> ActionParsnip:  cool, thanks.  Sounds good.
<the_real_dave> KaiForce: Mine is 8Gb. I've everything I need, and a load of apps. Still with 4Gb left
<ActionParsnip> Konrad__: support as always
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop?
<trism> serverduck: for GNOME there is liferea which isn't bad, although I only really use rss for podcasts (which gpodder does better)
<Snicks> sernylan: why it has always worked (i've not changed that partition anyway) and not anymore? ;) could that be just because of ubuntu 9.10 or the unexpected shutdown?
<serverduck> Why when I type uptime in terminal it shows me the time and then 2 users? I'm the only one.
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop?
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Kaiforce: funny thing is I assign 10gb and end up using 3 as I clean out lots of fluff I never need
<konrad__> HEY!!!!!!!
<the_real_dave> serverduck: ubuntu counts ssh logged in users, and terminals as other users
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop?
<serverduck> trism,  Thanks, I've installed it and it's not bad:P I use it only for rss. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !lastfm
<the_real_dave> serverduck: could that be it?
<sernylan> Snicks: that's why I suspect it's just going through a long fsck.
<nahiara> ther yes
<Snicks> all right sernylan ;) i'll try and come back if it didn't succeed
<KaiForce> i'm not too concerned with cutting it to the bone, I just don't want to load a few apps and smack myself for making the partition too small
<gr8v8p8p> how do i upgrade libnss?
<serverduck> the_real_dave, Well sir, I didn't  nothing just started my machine and saw that there are 2 users. Could my machine be compromised?
<pedro_> #ubuntu-br
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop?
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  I have my firewall enabled with deny.
<gr8v8p8p> gpk -i google-chrom-beta64.deb complains that the libnss is too old
<gr8v8p8p> dpkg
<Esmargon> Weekee
<AegNuddel> darn he's gone
<Esmargon> :S
<Esmargon> ...
<Esmargon> hola
<gr8v8p8p> nice!
<gr8v8p8p> i just figured it out!
<nerdy_kid> does wake on lan require the pc that is getting waked to be suspended to RAM or can it be off?
<xangua> !es | Esmargon
<gr8v8p8p> aptitude install libnss
<ActionParsnip> Konrad__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Last.fm
<ubottu> Esmargon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gr8v8p8p> it auto upgrades it!
<AegNuddel> I updated my kdenlive and now it works for me
<Esmargon> Hablo spanish
<gr8v8p8p> im suprised you guys didnt know that
<gr8v8p8p> if anyone needs help u can /msg me
<FloodBot1> gr8v8p8p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AegNuddel> but my sister still has the older version
<gr8v8p8p> bbl
<nahiara> yeds
<Esmargon> T.T
<nahiara> yes
<ActionParsnip> Konrad__: there's an official doc on it, didn't you find it?
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop? And quest 2: Do i need a virus defender or a firewall and if yes what kind of?
<the_real_dave> serverduck: it's possible that your firewall works under another user. Somethings often do, like proxy servers. Have you htop installed? That will show the processes from all users in an easy to read layout. It should show you if your firewall is working under another user. Ubuntu Server I presume?
<konrad__> little quest: How to play lastfm on a very old xubuntu laptop? And quest 2: Do i need a virus defender or a firewall and if yes what kind of?
<Esmargon> Hola luchiii
<LuChIi> hola
<nahiara> hola
<AegNuddel> It turns out she has an older version of kde
<Esmargon> que tal?¿
<KaiForce> konrad__ stop spamming
<ActionParsnip> Konrad__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Last.fm
<xangua> !es | Esmargon LuChIi
<ubottu> Esmargon LuChIi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LuChIi> sois ingleses?
<AegNuddel> so when she installed kdelive it gave her the old version
<AegNuddel> is there a way to update kde?
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  I have ubuntu 9.10 64 bit version, not server one, the regular one for my desktop. DOn't have htop. How can I get it?
<nahiara> bete  ala mierda pedro
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: maybe you need a ppa for the new version. I'd ask in #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Serverduck: sudo apt-get install htop
<the_real_dave> serverduck: sudo apt-get install htop
<xangua> nahiara: no sabe leer¿
<xangua> !es > nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara, please see my private message
<the_real_dave> serverduck: after that, start it in a terminal by typing htop
<nerdy_kid> does wake on lan require the pc that is getting waked to be suspended to RAM or can it be off?
<ActionParsnip> Serverduck: did you search software center?
<serverduck> ActionParsnip,  Search for what?
<serverduck> ActionParsnip,  Ohhh, I didn't knew I can get it from there.
<serverduck> ActionParsnip,  Excuse me.
<cintita> Olaa
<ActionParsnip> Serverduck: its cool dude. You can get all software there :)
<serverduck> Sorry for asking so many questions. Is just that ubuntu has become my only os now. I've quit using windows and I still have to learn things..:)
<ActionParsnip> Serverduck: its fun to learn. You can search for software in software center and install it. It a good place to start
<anita> ola!
<the_real_dave> serverduck: my bad :) I'm so used to installing things that way know, that I forget about using the software centre :)
<anita> hrllo!
<Growlithe> serverduck: You'll like it a lot when you use it for a while :)
<anita> hello!
<randall_> Serverduck: Ubuntu is a ptetty easy OS to use once you get used to it
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  HEhehehe:P I've installed it...and started in the terminal, it shows me a lot of things:D
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  I have root/my username/syslog/messageb/root as users
<Stargaze> getting used to ubuntu is its biggest obstacle to become more mainstream
<ActionParsnip> Serverduck: terminal is very powerful. You can get imilar power in windows with powershell
<trelayne> hi all, is there a way to find out what package a file belongs to?
<ActionParsnip> Randall_: linux in general is easy once you get to grips with it
<serverduck> ActionParsnip,  With great power comes great responsibility:P
<adamplumb> I'm attempting to install Lucid Alpha 3 through livecd and it is stuck on "Looking for other operating systems..."
<randall_> hey hey its parsnip
<the_real_dave> serverduck: Ya, it appears I was wrong about that :( My server (with many services registered as users, such as mysql and proxy) shows only one user logged in. Hmmmm....
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: you can use apt-file. Takes a while to setup but will tell you
<adamplumb> I was hoping someone could help me debug this
<trelayne> ActionParsnip,  thanks will try
<AegNuddel> k found the ppa
<ActionParsnip> Serverduck: totally
<randall_> ActionParsnip: yeah once i got used to using the terminal, that was my major turning point so to speak
<the_real_dave> serverduck: if your worried about it being someone after gaining access to your computer, you can always disconnect from your network, and connect again.
<ZykoticK9> adamplumb, re-ask your question in #ubuntu+1
<adamplumb> k thanks
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  As I told you I have some usernames in htop ...root/myusername/haldaemon/syslog/
<the_real_dave> serverduck: not very likely though, considering you've just started :) I highly doubt it is
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  It has 4 h uptime.
<ActionParsnip> Randall_: yeah I use mostly guake now and chromium to webbrowse/email. The rest is terminal based now :)
<the_real_dave> serverduck: Yup, but they don't seem to effect the user count.
<randall_> ActionParsnip: ive been using chrome a lot lately too
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  I wonder what can it be, programs in ubuntu use different accounts?
<the_real_dave> serverduck: and I meant just started with Ubuntu :) Sorry if I wasn't clear. I'm not sure I'm much help to you mate, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update
<major_redhat> is there any intelligent power managers available in ubuntu?
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  Hey, no problem....thanks ;)
<dl0c> so
<major_redhat> my laptop battery likes to die after 2 hours on ubuntu, compared to 6 on Win7
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: this will take a while. You can then run: sudo apt-file search filename
<dl0c> multiplayer changes good, bad?
<dl0c> i like that its different
<the_real_dave> serverduck: Some do, certain services. Being honest, I don't know the details of it, but yes, some do :) Its a security thing :)
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: it will then show the packages which contain that file
<randall_> major_redhat: could be your power settings
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  I see,hmmm maybe this is it:P Some services use another account.
<the_real_dave> serverduck: sorry I couldn't help you more, but its probably nothing :)
<ActionParsnip> Major_redhat: websearch for the make and model. You may find guides specific to your device
<major_redhat> randall: yeah its my power settings but i dont know if its aspci or if its apm
<trelayne> ActionParsnip,  thanks for that. So if I add new packages, it will update whatever DB it's using (sort of like what is done with "locate"?
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  Hey thanks for your help don't worry. ;)
<major_redhat> lenovo t400 with 9-cell (84.24 Whr) extended life battery
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: you will only need to update if you add a repo. Not install software
<the_real_dave> serverduck?: Best of luck with Ubuntu :) I'm sure you'll fall in love with it:)
<nahiara> hola hay alguien que hable español
<xangua> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Major_redhat: use it in websearches. You may want to find the exact model of to 4000 it is too
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  Already did, want to start learning programming. ANd as i told the people here before, I feel so much better when booting. I feel free ;)
<randall_> major_redhat: what computer are you using?
<randall_> major_redhat: nevermind
<the_real_dave> serverduck: I know the feeling mate :) Best of Luck :)
<ActionParsnip> The_real_dave: I have a love hate relationship with xpud right now
<trelayne> ActionParsnip,  you mean I have to  do "sudo apt-file update" if I add a new repo ?
<major_redhat> randall_: is there a way to display the make and model in terminal?
<the_real_dave> ActionParsnip: xpud?
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: yes, exactly
<serverduck> the_real_dave,  Yesterday some nice folks here helped me installing and configuring my conky, ohhh I was so happy. HAHahaha! :) Thanks, the same! ;)
<trelayne> ActionParsnip, excellent, thank you so much!
<ActionParsnip> The_real_dave: 3 second boot time, very small OS. Pretty nice
<randall_> major_redhat: of your computer?
<ActionParsnip> Trelayne: the update will take about 15 mins
<ciastek> do ubuntu one is going to support symlinks?
<trelayne> ActionParsnip, no problem.. very useful, I remember it was built-in on mandriva
<major_redhat> randall_: yeah
<the_real_dave> ActionParsnip: Sounds good:) Looks good too. The boot time ain't suprising though, considering it's only really loading a browser ;) At the moment, I'm working on Xubuntu 10.04 and Archbang 2.00 RC :)
<ActionParsnip> The_real_dave: few drivers though and configured via the terminal
<major_redhat> randall_: in terms of system specific stuff or something that would give me a better idea of the hardware configuration
<ubuntu> linuxac#
<randall_> major_redhat: i use lspci to look up specfic hardware
<ActionParsnip> The_real_dave: lubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.04 here
<major_redhat> randall_: O sweet!
<atomi> Hi. Why does apache2/php process test.php but not index.php? I have AddType containing index.php and the test.php working just fine, but index.php is given as raw phtml file. Running on 9.10.
<kubanc> where does ubuntu install programs?
<randall_> major_redhat: adding a v before the command will give you a bit more detail
<ActionParsnip> Major_redhat: you may need a module or setting to lick in some power saving stuff. Websearches will help
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: all over, libs can be used by more than one app and will reside in /lib
<ciastek> kubanc: there is no one place for programs. ubuntu holds diffrent types of files in diffrent directories
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: there is no one place apps are installed to
<ciastek> kubanc: thats why there is package managers like synapitic
<major_redhat> ActionParsnip: I figured as much - my win7 partition uses Lenovos Intellipower (or something like that), not windows built-in power management software
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: it allows apps to be smaller when downloaded if you already have half the files its made of
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, so how do i see where i have installed my google chrome program. should i use command find -name google?
<ActionParsnip> Major_redhat: lenovo love linux, i'd try find some guides
<major_redhat> ActionParsnip: yep - google here i come!
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: press alt+f2 type chromium-browser press enter
<ciastek> or google-chrome
<ActionParsnip> Kubanc: just like you didn't know where firefox was installed either, yet you ran it the same
<ciastek> kubanc: as we say there is no one place where chrome is installed
<atomi> kubanc: ubuntu offers search in Applications -> Accessories -> Search ofr files..
<Besogon> hello. Is it possible to share device (/dev/***) with NFS or I have to use iSCSI?????
<atomi> Why does apache2/php process test.php containing phpinfo(); but not index.php? I have AddType containing index.php and the test.php working just fine, but index.php is given as raw phtml file. Running on 9.10.
<KB1JWQ> Besogon: You can share it via NFS.
<KB1JWQ> Besogon: However, be aware it'll not show up as a block device.
<kubanc> atomi, thnx
<Besogon> KB1JWQ: only iSCSI then. thaks
<ciastek> kubanc: IMO searching for google gives you nothing
 * paradoxuncreated reinstalled Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 : http://forum.tcelectronic.com/viewtopic.php?id=6129
<ciastek> kubanc: you have downloaded .deb from google.com/chrome and installed?
<serverduck> Who manages the ubuntu software center?
<slack1ng> ok ? for all .. which CLI IRC client is the best for DCC transfers
<slack1ng> in ubuntu
<kubanc> ciastek, yes...
<major_redhat> ok so a quick search of the ubuntu repostitories shows only one thing related to power management: kpowersave
<scribawf> how do I edit the grub.cfg
<slack1ng> anyone?\
<nibbler> scribawf, sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kubanc> ciastek, google search gave me path ~/.config/google-chrome/Default, but i cannot find it
<ciastek> kubanc: if you want to know which and where google chrome installed it's files open package manager synaptic
<ciastek> kubanc: using synaptic search for chrome
<scribawf> nibbler:  OK cuz I tried sudo gedit but didn't let me save
<nibbler> scribawf, gkduso gedit
<nibbler> scribawf, gksudo gedit, of course ;-)
<ciastek> kubanc: name of package you are looking for: google-chrome-beta
<scribawf> nibbler:  changed reinstalled winXP and have different UUID now
<ciastek> kubanc: rightclick on this package and choose properties. in properties window there is "installed files" tab, where all files belonging to google chrome are listed
<scribawf> nibbler:  so hopefully can change it out to the new UUID and should work huh?
<slack1ng> any comment on the IRC client.. irssi is ok but I thought there was better out there
<nibbler> scribawf, so editing the conf seems like a good option. be sure not to edit the actual boot string, but the default, which will be used by some initrd-conguring script which is mentioned in the config
<bastid_raZor> kubanc: if you installed chrome directly from the google site look in /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<nibbler> scribawf, yes, this should work. but mind my last comment pls
<ohir> !ot | slack1ng
<ubottu> slack1ng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scribawf> nibbler:  ok will keep that in mind tnx much
<ciastek> kubanc: you can see, that command to run google chrome is "google-chrome" because there is file "google-chrome" in directory "/usr/bin"
<slack1ng> ic sorry :)
<ciastek> kubanc: get it? :)
<kubanc> ciastek, thnx i found it with synaptic
<ciastek> kubanc: great
<scribawf> nibbler:  still no luck in using gksudo gedit on menu.cfg
<bill_> Hello?
<lancome> hello
<OerHeks> !hi | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nibbler> scribawf, well, then save it to /tmp, and use sudo cp /tmp/menu.conf /boot/grub/
<bill_> Having prob with display. Suddenly it has defaulted to 800x600 with no option for any other setting.
<scribawf> nibbler;  sounds like a plan will give it a shot
<bill_> No xorg.conf found in /etc/X11
<bill_> Appreciate suggestions as to what I shud do
<lancome> en español
<lancome> eeeeeeeeeeesssssssssspppppppppaaaaaaaaañññññññññoooooooooollllllllllll
<Petskull> I'm trying to install Karmic from a partition, but it tells me it ca't unmount .cdrom
<lancome> sssssssspppppppppaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn
<xangua> !es | lancome
<ubottu> lancome: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Petskull> any idea?
<lancome> hello wats you name
<koe> how to disable the sound (when I click / open new tab ) ?
<Maletor> Hello, I booted into Ubuntu Live CD and I'm trying to create a software RAID-5 array between my 4 1TB drives. I created the RAID successfully but when I went to the installer it would not let me select the /dev/md0 and install to that. What do I do?
<wernbrenk> i run 9.04 ubuntu with both gnome and kde. my wireless & broadband works in gnome, but not in kde? regarding wireless it seems that kde does not recognise the "WPA2 personal", but gnome does. any ideas.
<Besogon> bill_: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<xangua> bil_: there is no xorg.conf, you can create tour own if you want
<scribawf> nibbler:  no such file or dir - did save grub.cfg in /tmp
<koe> there is a sound when I click on stuff ... open new tabs or w/e ... how can I disable it ?
<bill_>  Having prob with display. Suddenly it has defaulted to 800x600 with no option for any other setting. No xorg.conf found in /etc/X11, Running v9.10 of Xubuntu withh all upgrades.
<pedro_> #ubuntu-br
<bill_> Tnx "Besogon"
<scribawf> dir
<Arkade> my scroll wheel has stopped working in the game cube 2 sauerbraten, but still works fine in x, any idears?
<koe> there is a sound when I click on stuff ... open new tabs or w/e ... how can I disable it ?
<dorogon> Any one have a link for a newbi to solve ALSA driver problems?
<ubyserver> Anyone here a server administrator and can give me a hand
 * linxeh resists the link to google 
<scribawf> what file I need to edit to get my WinXP back up running on Grub2 reinstalled WinXP
<koe> there is a sound when I click on stuff ... open new tabs or w/e ... how can I disable it ?
<linxeh> ubyserver: just ask the real question
<ubyserver> There are too many real questions
<linxeh> ubyserver: so start with the first
<ubyserver> And I have broken the server multiple times
<ubyserver> Ok
<ubyserver> I need to be able to have multiple domains hosted on my server.
<linxeh> uhuh
<linxeh> email? web ?
<ubyserver> Now I have all the domains so that is fine.
<Tecan> cups crashes my system everytime i try to print
<ubyserver> No email, we'll use google email.
<Tecan> and my pdf printer is gone
<linxeh> ok
<ubyserver> Therefore no need for mailserver.
<linxeh> so just apache ?
<ubyserver> Yes just apache
<ubyserver> PHP
<linxeh> or do you want J2EE / something else too ?
<ubyserver> MySQL
<linxeh> right
<ubyserver> The basic stuff
<ubyserver> I have successfully installed LAMP
<linxeh> and are you hosting multiple domains on the same IP, or a different IP per domain ?
<ubyserver> I can goto the ip and see It works.
<linxeh> (or multiple IPs per domain)
<Tecan> it used to work before the new update and now i cant figure out how to revert
<ubyserver> same IP multiple domains.
<Two4> I need to migrate a running install to a second hard drive; I cannot access my DVD drive, as it is PATA, same as my old HDD, and my mobo doesn't support more than one PATA drive at once
<ubyserver> Now.
<linxeh> ok, so a standard virtual hosting
<ubyserver> I installed Plesk but that required a key for more than one domain.
<ubyserver> I tried eBox and it's not too great.
<ubyserver> cPanel only for CentOs
<linxeh> I know nothing of plesk, and I've not had good experiences with ebox
<ubyserver> I've been looking into ISPConfig
<linxeh> so you want to have some kind of web interface for managing this stuff ?
<ubyserver> Yes
<ubyserver> I will try ebox again but
<Tecan> my printer is screwed after updating
<ubyserver> It was asking for all this information
<mrlazy> sup yall
<ubyserver> Like dydns etc
<linxeh> ok, I think we missed that bit to begin with :)
<linxeh> ebox is more designed as an office server I feel
<ubyserver> If eBox can help me in creating multiple vhosts
<Maletor> Hello, I booted into Ubuntu Live CD and I'm trying to create a software RAID-5 array between my 4 1TB drives. I created the RAID successfully but when I went to the installer it would not let me select the /dev/md0 and install to that. I hit specify partitions manually, then select /dev/md0 and it says "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." Please, I need help.
<ubyserver> Great I would definitely take your advice 100%
<ubyserver> It's just getting this setup and functioning
<linxeh> ubyserver: any reason you dont want to do it by hand ?
<ubyserver> I did do it by hand
<ubyserver> :)
<ubyserver> I was launching ebox
<linxeh> a couple of scripts would automate creating new domains etc
<ubyserver> I did ebox-samba, ebox-webserver
<linxeh> no I mean, adding vhosts by hand to apache / creating mysql databases
<Two4> Maletor, you need to specify the mount point of md0 as "/"
<ubyserver> Oh because I would like the management to do that in cace
<ubyserver> I am unavailable.
<linxeh> ok
<Maletor> Two4: how do i do that?
<ubyserver> I could definitely do it by hand
<Tecan> my printer is screwed after updating cups!
<linxeh> you will let management near the server? :)
<ubyserver> But I guess I would like to install a control panel
<ubyserver> I don't plan on being around forever :)
<Red_HamsterX> Management doesn't deserve a shell account!
<Two4> when you edit the partition table, you specify the ext3/4 areas and the swap areas
<goose> is anyone else having issues with google chrome?
<linxeh> have you looked at webmin / virtualmin ?
<Maletor> Two4: also right now, I have no swap space because there is no place to create it... what do i do about that?
<linxeh> http://www.webmin.com/virtualmin.html
<ubyserver> I was told that ubuntu no longer supports webmin
<ubyserver> And I just listened to advice given
<linxeh> ok, I dont know - I've not used these things for a long time :)
<Tecan> the new cups is fucked
<Two4> Maletor: when you do that, there should be a drop-down menu that says "mount point:"
<KB1JWQ> !language | tecan
<ubottu> tecan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubyserver> I've heard great things about webmin
<ubyserver> All over the net.
<linxeh> ubyserver: webmin provide an apt repo you could use I guess
<Red_HamsterX> Nothing supports Webmin. You have to trust Webmin to support your system.
<Maletor> Two4: Now what about swap?
<ubyserver> But linxeh if you recommend eBox can you just help me set it up correctly
<linxeh> I dont recommend eBox
<ubyserver> Ok
<Maletor> It's like I can't partition my RAID.
<Two4> Maletor: you reduce the size of your ext3/4 area and specify a swap
<ubyserver> Only for in-house use I remember you said.
<linxeh> I've looked at it, without much success (it nobbled the box I was using quite nastily)
<linxeh> ubyserver: I think thats what it is aimed at yes, like a replacement for MS SBS
<ubyserver> Interesting that Ubuntu rid support of a highly used tool like webmin
<ubyserver> :(
<Two4> if you don't want your swap to be RAID'd, I wouldn't know how to help you on that one
<ubyserver> Now I don't need the server handling DNS
<ubyserver> Because I will keep DNS at the host level.
<linxeh> ubyserver: its because of the way webmin does certain things
<Maletor> I do want my swap to be raided Two4, however when I click new partition table on /dev/md0 nothing happens.
<ubyserver> Is there another tool that you can think of like webmin that is supported?
<ubyserver> ISPConfig?
<Two4> would anyone happen to know about migrating a running install to another hard drive?
<linxeh> ubyserver: eBox is the preferred option :)
<Two4> Maletor: is there already a partiion table?
<ubyserver> Hah. Back to eBox but not for me.
<ubyserver> Because this is a webserver
<ubyserver> Now can you help me understand how this would work
<linxeh> did you say you tried ispconfig ?
<ubyserver> No
<linxeh> well, ebox is modular
<ubyserver> I did not try
<linxeh> you dont need to install all of the modules
<jleeperry> Does anyone in here have itunes 9?
<ubyserver> But I've been thinking about following this tutorial : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<linxeh> jleeperry: on my mac yes
<Samuel> frazfraç
<Samuel> joder maxo
<Samuel> kien eres
<Samuel> n m violes
<hareldvd> due to some games, I need to flip between two screen resolutions. Is there a way to make a quick switch instead of the display properties?
<jleeperry> How do I import movies and videos to itunes 9?
<Samuel> en cristiano please
<xangua> !es | Samuel
<ubottu> Samuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Maletor> Two4: no table
<jleeperry> They are currently in avi format. Do I need to change that?
<ubyserver> linxeh: I need to understand how the DNS will forward to each folder. I'm assuming the hosts file is edited when a vhost is created that points to the specific folder?
<Maletor> Two4: no way to create a table
<linxeh> ubyserver: eh?
<Samuel> no m digas
<erUSUL> jleeperry: this is not an itunes channel
<Samuel> ablad en spain
<linxeh> ubyserver: you add an apache configuration directive per virtual domain
<jleeperry> I know that.
<Samuel> udshfrjhhjsehmb.
<ubyserver> Understood
<Maletor> http://blog.arsenypersik.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Screenshot.gif
<Maletor> Two4
<jleeperry> how do I change to the itunes channel?
<Two4> Maletor: I'm not sure, but that sounds like an installer error
<linxeh> ubyserver: you should try and get this working by editing the config files first I think, so you know how to troubleshoot things when it goes wrong
<Maletor> This person used another drive.
<ubyserver> Understood
<Maletor> Can you partition a RAID?
<ubyserver> So I'll do it manually
<ubyserver> :)
<ubyserver> linxeh: you just make people do wonderful things huh!
<Two4> Maletor: wait, no, it isn't
<ubyserver> I'll stick with your advice
<ubyserver> Now if I wanted to compile PHP with IMAP
<ubyserver> What do I do
<ubyserver> I'm at shell prompt now.
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: You can partition a RAID, yes.
<ny3blpb> hi , where i can fiind driver for Web cam Labtec 2200 , can someone help me !
<Maletor> KB1JWQ: how come it's not working
<ubyserver> Should I do an apparmor apache2 stop
<Two4> Maletor: you need to click on the entry that says 'free space', then click 'add'
<linxeh> ubyserver: why not install apt-get install php5-imap ?
<ubyserver> Grrrr
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: How're you attempting to do it?
<Maletor> in palimpsest
<KB1JWQ> Never heard of it.
<KB1JWQ> I use fdisk, as God intended. :-)
<KB1JWQ> You running LVM on it?
<ubyserver> Done.
<Maletor> No, why should I?
<ubyserver> So now it is there and supported?
<Maletor> Should I hit create partition table, then select GUID?
<linxeh> should be yea h
<KB1JWQ> No, but it changes things.
<Maletor> or MBR?
<ubyserver> Is this good practice
<linxeh> create a php file with <?php phpInfo(); ?> in it and see :)
<ubyserver> I do sudo apt-get update after everything I do in apt
<Two4> Maletor: then you should see a window pop up where you can specify all the different options for the partitions
<nahiara> hola
<linxeh> ubyserver: you only do update to fetch the new lists of packages from the server, so you should do it before any other commands
<ubyserver> Ok.
<hussein> hola
<hussein> tengo una duda
<Maletor> I am in my RAID called Distributed Parity right now an d it says 3001GB unrecognized unknown or unused then i can create file system or creat partition table
<ubyserver> So I guess the next step is to setup a host by hand
<Red_HamsterX> !es | hussein
<Maletor> what should i do?
<ubottu> hussein: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nahiara> dime
<linxeh> ubyserver: I would, yes - just so you see how it all works
<guntbert> !es > nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara, please see my private message
<ubyserver> Alright. I have Apache VirtualHost Examples site loaded.
<ubyserver> So off I go linxeh thank you so much
<ubyserver> But when I am ready, I will come back and ask about control panel
<ubyserver> Or maybe I'll just stick to hand
<ubyserver> :)
<nahiara> q
<linxeh> ubyserver: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<linxeh> ubyserver: it tells you how to do virtual domains with apache on ubuntu
<ubyserver> Awesome.
<Maletor> How big should my swap space be? I have 4gb 1600 ddr3 ram and 3001 gb raid 5 ???
<ubyserver> See I was going to take the hard route
<ubyserver> Apache2 documentation :)
<KB1JWQ> Ugh, RAID5.
<KB1JWQ> Slow.
<ubyserver> So I'll take your recommended route.
<ubyserver> linxeh:  you are the best thank you so much
<linxeh> ubyserver: the apache docs are good for reference, but where possible use the ubuntu docs
<Maletor> KB1JWQ: ubuntu does not support raid 10
<nahiara> hay  alguien q hable español
<Maletor> or i would be doing that
<ubyserver> Starting to read now.
<guntbert> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<linxeh> ubyserver: ubuntu tends to repackage things and change the file structures a bit etc to make things easier :)
<ubyserver> I already have two domains pointing to the server.
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: I'm pretty sure it does. :-)
<KB1JWQ> !raid10
<ubyserver> So now to get vhost by hand
<KB1JWQ> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubyserver> linxeh: thank you
<KB1JWQ> Objectively, with four drives you should be looking at a hardware controller anyway, Maletor
<Maletor> why KB1JWQ?
<Maletor> my processor is so fast and 95% of time is just seeking anyway not actually reading/writign
<celia> hola
<xangua> !es | celia
<ubottu> celia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: It's not cycles, it's IO throughput.
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: How large are your drives?
<Maletor> 1tb
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: Hahahahahaha good luck with RAID5. :-)
<Maletor> x4 and maybe x6 in the future
<Maletor> KB1JWQ? what?
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: Rebuild time is likely to be measured in days.
<Maletor> i just reshaped my 3 drive to a 4 drive and it took ~3hours
<f43ry> hi can you help me on website and samba perms problem?
<KB1JWQ> Maletor: Sure, but how much data was on it?
<Maletor> nothing
<KB1JWQ> How about that. :-)
<Maletor> what raid controller should i get?
<KB1JWQ> 3ware makes some nice ones, Promise is cheap.
<KB1JWQ> Highpoint is pretty foolproof.
<wilhart> has anyone recently used paypal ?
<erUSUL> !ot | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<viliny_> wilhart, how recently?
<f43ry> I've a php and mysql website in /var/www and I'd like to share files of the folder /var/www/docs
<Maletor> i just need one that does raid 10 and 6 drives
<Maletor> how much would taht be?
<hussein> hi,, anybody know one editor video for ubuntu?,, I need view 4 videos at the same time,, sorry for my english I,m spanish
<f43ry> in /var/www/docs are there files put by samba in a winzozz lan
<f43ry> I've perms problem when website users download files, they cannot open files
<f43ry> only changing perms to 777 on each folder I can fix this issue
<f43ry> can you suggest me a better way?
<hussein> hi,, anybody know one editor video for ubuntu?,, I need view 4 videos at the same time,, sorry for my english I,m spanish
<DreamDemon> So here's my problem.  kermic server 9.10 x64 - need to whitelist 30k lines worth of CIDR addresses for firewall.  ipset isnt avail unless you recompile the kernel.  What other options do I have to reduce the overhead it would take for iptables to run this and still keep these rules intact?
<Two4> hussein, hold on a second, I'll check for you
<KaiForce> DreamDemon:  shorewall perl perhaps??
<hussein> Two4>, oks
<DreamDemon> KaiForce, Doesnt it refer back to iptables though?
<waters33637> QUESTION: I have  problem. .. I just installed ubuntu 9.10, and now when i try to transfer a file to my NAS .. the transfer works good .. good speed .. for  a few sec's then stops .. locks up for a few sec's ... then starts up again. what could cause this?
<KaiForce> yes, it is a config utility for iptables
<DreamDemon> KaiForce, Then the same problem will happen with that as well during processing due to the size of the whitelist.  Blacklisting would be even worse
<dorogon> How do you save your workspaces (what you put on them, like firefox and xchat on space 2 and so on)
<nahiara> hola
<DreamDemon> KaiForce, Can shorewall accept a file of addresses?
<KaiForce> DreamDemon - ask in #shorewall - there are people there plenty smarter than me.  They may have solution
<Geine> anybody know how to fix mailbox file for evolution?
<ubyserver> linxeh: how do I change php short open tag
<DreamDemon> KaiForce, Cant ask in there - restricted
<KaiForce> ok, i'll ask - how do you want it phrased?
<KaiForce> as above?
<guntbert> DreamDemon: or you could register your nick and join that channel :-)
<DreamDemon> KaiForce, how does it handle large blocks of CIDR addresses for processing since doing the same with iptables would take forever ( use 30k+ lines of CIDR addresses as an example)
<guntbert> !register | DreamDemon
<ubottu> DreamDemon: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<KaiForce> ok please rejoin #shorewall
<Two4> hussein: avidemux, LiVES, Pitivi, ProjectX and VideoCut
<Two4> that's all that I could find in the software centre
<hussein> <Two4> thanks
<hussein> bie
<Zeljko> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=YQAO
<nahiara> hola hay alguien que hable en español
<KaiForce> DreamDemon is that phrasing OK?
<joshuah> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alex__c2022> anyone here use alestic images on EC2?
<nahiara> hola
<alex__c2022> do they support rightscale?
<nahiara> yes
<nahiara> si
<Two4> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alex__c2022> ie) can i use rightscale service with alestic images? and do I have to install anything
<goose> is anyone else having issues with google chrome?
<Two4> goose, what kind of issues?
<Two4> ffs
<nahiara> hay  alguien que hable español
<Two4> nahiara, check your connection
<joshuah> un poco
<datacrusher> nahiara, try #ubuntu-es
<Two4> also:
<Two4> !es | nahiara
<goose> Two4: when I open it, it eats my RAM, sends CPU usage to 100% on both cores, and when I try and open a web page it gets hung on "Connecting...", never actually opens the page. When I close it, it goes defunct, and I have to issue two "killall chrome" commands to kill it.
<datacrusher> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<datacrusher> ops
<axel781> ciao a tutti
<Two4> goose, never had that problem
<goose> neither did I until today
<Pici> !it | axel781
<ubottu> axel781: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<goose> tried reinstalling it, didn't fix it
<Two4> have you updated it recently?
<nahiara> sala malibus
<axel781> ok
<goose> tried to, no updates in aptitude for it
<nahiara> tu habla español
<nahiara> yes ok no
<Two4> goose: try rolling back a version, I'm not sure how though
<goose> Two4: iirc, it can be done through synaptic. Thanks for the idea.
<nahiara> sala malivus
<Ganang> can anyone help we me with a simple question. Is metacity just a decorator for windows? And Gtk 2.x? which parts it actually modifies?
<Two4> nahiara, habla no espanol
<Stargaze> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<baga> aiuto per trial boot
<Stargaze> nice :)
<unkmar> I downloaded 8.04 server iso, how can I confirm that I have the complete file without wasting a CD?
<joshuah> unkmar: md5 sum
<Pici> !md5 | unkmar
<ubottu> unkmar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Petskull> metacity isn't a decorator
<Two4> unkmar, check the MD5sum of the .iso image against the website
<baga> un italiano?
<Pici> !it | baga
<ubottu> baga: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Two4> unkmar, are you running windows?
<unkmar> yeah, I didn't find the md5sums on the website.  No, using linux.
<Pici> unkmar: The md5sums are listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ronnie_vd_c> i have some problems with nvidia (8800gtx with prop driver). once in a while (10 minutes or so). the screen turns black fror about 2 seconds and then returns to the original. Does someone know the solution?
<Two4> hmm, no MD5 hash... is it an official distribution image or a modified one?
<Ganang> petskull: what is metacity? can you explain me better? the problem is that sometimes i download a theme with just GTK 2.X and just modifies my start menu (panel). I just wanted to know who plays each role in the theme (i know about emerald and compiz, but i am not using them)
<Pici> Ganang: Metacity themes modify your window's title bar.  gtk controls the window widgets (buttons, scrollbars, window background, etc)
<goose> Two4: only one version, can't be rolled back
<Petskull> it's a window manager
<Ganang> pici: do i need the gtk theme changer installed to automatically change it? why sometime, even putting the themes inside the right folder, i cant have the  "Appearence" of ubuntu recognizing it?
<Petskull> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<Petskull> Ganang, what OS are you running?
<Ganang> Ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<Two4> goose: does google maintain previous versions?
<Pici> Ganang: You should just be able to drag the compressed theme file into the appearance window (or use the install theme button).
<Ganang> The thing is that i have just installed gtk theme changer, and sometimes a theme would appear just there
<goose> Two4: not on the website, or through synaptic
<Ganang> pici:  the point is , any GTK 2.X can be installed the way you just described?
<Pici> Ganang: Yes.
<unkmar> Two4: Official download via http from site. I didn't see any torrents listed, probably because I'm blocking google-analytics javascript code. Which is probably Google API stuff.
<viliny_> i tried chaning my window drag key from alt to super but it doesn't work... any ideas?
<viliny_> it's still bound to alt it seems
<Henryacores> I need help with emesene
<dr3mro_> hello i have karmic installed and very thing just fine but i have some free time and i think i want to make  a lite distro and run it from my flash i thought of ubuntu minimal and openbox but i googled for it and i am realy lost can any one help me and show me a guide or something to follow for at least create a mod iso file
<tbrock> is there a package for dropbox in ubuntu?
<Pici> unkmar: Did you look at the link I gave you? It lists the md5 hashsums for the official isos.  Open a terminal and run 'md5sum' against your iso  and compare them
<Henryacores> Never mind, I just managed it
<unkmar> Pici: I did, and I am using it, ty.
<blakkheim> tbrock: yes but it is proprietary
<guntbert> !ot | dr3mro_
<ubottu> dr3mro_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tbrock> ok
<Petskull> dr3mro_, I just read something about this
<Petskull> hold, please
<Two4> goose: i'm stumped.
<Stargaze> dr3mro_: search for 'ubuntu jeos'
<Two4> have to go
<ToolBust> guys, my sound device looks perfectly installed but the sound just doesn't come out...it is an intel 82801l....
<unkmar> Pici: they computationaly match, so I have a complete download, Thank you.
<Pici> unkmar: Great
<goose> Two4: best part: I just looked up google chrome bug reports; you have to report them from inside the browser -_-
<ToolBust> any ideas?
<Ganang> pici: i pointed the install to the .tar.gz file and it says that was installed succesfuly, but it doesnt comes on the theme window
<trijntje> hi all, since karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<DarkX> hello :) i have a problem installint NTRConnect D:
<jackhorner> Hi all, im trying to use a kernel newer than 2.6.31-19 on karmic (taking it from ppa or from lucid), but, if i boot with the new kernels boot stops just after kernel detects my hard drive, nothing happens, it stays there, keyboard is working, no panic, nothing, it sits there waiting
<photon> the commands "last" and "who" show multiple logins using my user name that I did not do today. is this something I should be worried about or are those from automatic scripts/programs?
<Petskull> try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Zeljko> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=YQAO
<Pici> Ganang: Because a 'theme' includes a gtk theme and a metacity theme.  If you click on the customize button you will see your gtk theme listed in the new window.
<Petskull> dr3mro_,
<Purpley> hey how do i make a syslink for a file named libmad0 to be linked to libmad
<Purpley> well i think its called a syslink the symbolic link thing
<Ganang> pici: thanks, one more question , to completely modify the theme of Ubuntu, taking in consideration the basic stuff,  i would only need GTK , Metacity and Icons? There is anything else?
<dr3mro_> Petskull, ??
<Pici> Purpley: ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link
<Pici> Ganang: A background image?
<DarkX> can anyone help me with my problem? can't seem to instal NTRConnect, the installer does nothing
<Ganang> pici: oh yeah, but besides that, it is all?right?
<Purpley> Pici, There is no libmad though but a program calls for it, how do i make it when it requests it to be redirected to libmad0
<Petskull> dr3mro_, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Stargaze> Purpley: try renaming libmad0 to libmad
<Purpley> But then wouldnt my other programs get screwed up and now need libmad0?
<Pici> Purpley: What is requesting it?
<linxeh> ubyserver: sorry, I had to answer the phone
<linxeh> ubyserver: did you sort it ?
<Purpley> Pici, Internet DJ Console
<ubyserver> We are actually getting ride of serverbeach
<ubyserver> And getting godaddy vhost
<Purpley> Pici, http://www.onlymeok.nildram.co.uk/download.html this is the instructions
<ubyserver> My client feels money is being wasted.
<dr3mro_> Petskull, thank you
<juancarlos> hai
<Pici> Purpley: And you've installed the libmad0-dev package?
<juancarlos> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<juancarlos> i need to setup a captive portal with coovachilli without using radius,i find that coovachilli has the option to use /etc/chilli/localusers, but dont find any DOCs on how is the Sintax of that file, any HELP????
<Purpley> No not yet ill try that in a sec
<Petskull> dr3mro_, just found it my chance this morning
<Petskull> by*
<juancarlos> captive portal without radius help wanted!
<dr3mro_> Petskull, very helpful thank you
<vegarn> Hi, I have a SATALink controller card for mounting SATA drives
<vegarn> it worked on my Jaunty system just fine, but after upgrading to karmic.. the hard drives do not appear anymore
<vegarn> fdisk -l only shows my IDE drive
<linxeh> ubyserver: oh, I meant the php tag / vhost thing
<linxeh> ubyserver: or you mean you are going to buy a hosted solution ?
<vegarn> however, dmesg | grep sata shows scsi0: sata_sil and scsi1: sata_sil
<vegarn> indicating that they are detected by the kernel somehow
<Stargaze> vegarn: try palimpsest
<photon> the commands "last" and "who" show multiple logins using my user name that I did not do today. is this something I should be worried about or are those from automatic scripts/programs?
<kryl> I don't know why but ubuntu detect two similar hardrive and make raid automaticaly.
<kryl> I want to force grub to not use raid at boot ! is it possible ?
<juancarlos> i need to setup a captive portal with coovachilli without using radius,i find that coovachilli has the option to use /etc/chilli/localusers, but dont find any DOCs on how is the Sintax of that file, any HELP????
<juancarlos> captive portal without radius help wanted!
<JoshuaL> how can i make grub auto boot ubuntu without waiting X seconds?
<Purpley> Hey guys I have a quick question, why would one want RAID because if a HDD gets corrupted your screwed because the other one wont work anymore
<Pici> Purpley: It looks like 0.7.14 of idjc is in the repositories.  If thats too old, and you need to use the version thats on sourceforce then you can use sudo apt-get build-dep idjc   to grab all the build dependencies.
<Henryacores> Hello
<Pici> !repeat | juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vegarn> Stargaze: it's an ubuntu-server installation
<Henryacores> Can someone help me? I have a problem with video on my MSN client
<ZykoticK9> Purpley, I don't understand the current push towards RAID and software-RAID in particular -- but I'm an advocate of K.I.S.S :)
<Purpley> Dang now you got me thinking, i need to back up my HDD :( after 10 years this HDD keeps spinning great
<trijntje> !ask | Henryacores
<saleem> hello
<ubottu> Henryacores: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joel_> hey
<trijntje> hi all, since karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<saleem> how do i disable the 3D effect on ubuntu?
<joel_> do to apparecia
<rww> saleem: System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Visual Effects -> None
<lappie2> hello boyz, im back!
<saleem> i dont want it to autorun evrytime
<saleem> thanks rww
<totally_dumb_fou> can anyone tell me how to get my s-video out working with ubuntu 9.1 with a ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<joel_> go to display
<totally_dumb_fou> yes i've tried all of that. it doesn't even show
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<Henryacores> My MSN client doesn't seem to recieve or send video. I have installed libmimic via synaptic. What's the problem?
<totally_dumb_fou> it worked fine when i had 8.04 n won't work with any other version of ubuntu
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<joel_> just one question
<totally_dumb_fou> shoot
<joel_> how PLAY Starcarft 2 on Ubuntu 9.10
<joel_> I Downloaded
<joel_> but i cant install
<barf> Can Ubuntu run on Siemens Futro S400?
<totally_dumb_fou> is there a chat strictly for svideo out issues?
<sam555> hello all!
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<sam555> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on a toshiba tecra.  The graphics are really grainy.  Any ideas?
<joel_> check all wire On u computer
<sam555> joel_: it's a laptop
<joel_> manas check all wires on the back
<Henryacores> check for drivers
<barf> Can anyone help me with my BIOS?
<joel_> tell
<manas> joel: its a laptop
<duffydack> Henryacores, msn voice/video in linux is very sketchy..  the best app ive used so far is emesene which supports it sort of, like it will only work if the other person is using WLM.. emesene 2 emesene wont work, yet.  Its best to use XMPP with pidgin/empathy.
<joel_> ok
<totally_dumb_fou> is there a chat strictly for svideo out issues?
<joel_> update all the drivers
<manas> audio works on firefox its only when i use internet explorer
<joel_> o well
<totally_dumb_fou> how does one update all drivers?
<joel_> everithing is ok
<joel_> me computer does to
<Four2zero> Hello guys, i just bought a new netbook acer aspire one running the n450 processor and 2gb ram 160GB storage and wireless N plus webcam, does ubuntu remix support all the features ?
<joel_> only and firefox
<totally_dumb_fou> joel: how do you update all drivers?
<joel_> but u cant play any music
<Stargaze> vegarn: type mount
<Henryacores> duffydack, I'm talking with someone with WLM and it's not working. What's the problem?
<manas> joel: does your ie play audio...does it give an audio output
<duffydack> Henryacores, what program
<trijntje> Four2zero, i think google knows, or you should just try it
<Henryacores> duffydack, emesene
<vegarn> Stargaze: The devices do not show up under /dev anymore
<duffydack> Henryacores, ask them in #emesene
<vegarn> Stargaze: only /dev/sda is present now
<Henryacores> Oh, thanks
<CRACKBOY> hello guys
<CRACKBOY> i Need help
<CRACKBOY> please
<DarkX> same here xD asked my question 3 times allready :p
<manas> ubuntu should work on running ie
<KB1JWQ> !ask | CRACKBOY
<ubottu> CRACKBOY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> Four2zero, check on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<DarkX> ok il try again
<CRACKBOY> i download firefox 3.6
<CRACKBOY> on ubuntu 8.10
<geckos> CRACKBOY: hi
<CRACKBOY> tar.gz
<Four2zero> okay, thanks ZykoticK9
<CRACKBOY> hi
<CRACKBOY> :)
<FloodBot1> CRACKBOY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CRACKBOY> okéy
<morris1> hi, i'm trying to install http://overtag.dk/wordpress/rhythmbox-fullscreen/ but doing the svn checkout does not work. the fullscreenview dir is not created, and i get: "svn: OPTIONS of 'https://sv.overtag.dk/zuzu/trunk': 200 OK (https://sv.overtag.dk)"
<morris1> nothing else happens
<KB1JWQ> CRACKBOY: No.  sudo apt-get install firefox
<lappie2> i have ubuntu installed inside windows, is there a way to access the files n folders on my hd that was for windows ie i want to access the music already on my hd,
<DarkX> I cannot instal NTRconnect, nothing happens when i run the installer and when i try using the terminal i get command not found errors D:
<CRACKBOY> non it download the old version
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<KB1JWQ> CRACKBOY: Install shiretoko
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> lappie2, i could be wrong - as i don't use WUBI -- but it is my understanding that you can not... hope i'm wrong
<CRACKBOY> i have the packages i can run it by typping ./firefox but i want install it in the systeme and the are not ./configure make install this not working
<CRACKBOY> why shiretoko?
<KB1JWQ> That's what it's called in 8.10 IIRC.
<KB1JWQ> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<CRACKBOY> so ?
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<jibadeeha> anybody here suffer with duplicate icons in their notification area
<CRACKBOY> guys?
<Four2zero> Acer Aspire One 532H is not listed in the hardware compatibility list.
<ubyserver> linxeh: We are going to just get a vhost with Godaddy seeing as we are already hosted with them.
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<_TC_> I want to set up an IRC server on ubuntu 9.10. Which should I choose. There are quite a few to choose among...
<_TC_> I want to set up an IRC server on ubuntu 9.10. Which should I choose. There are quite a few to choose among...
<Purpley> How do i check if forwarded a port correctly?
<DarkX> don't spam :p
<xangua> !repeat | manas
<ubottu> manas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<manas> canonical please help
<manas> my ie4linux does not play audio or there is no audio output..can anyone help?
<xangua> manas then use a native browser
<_TC_> sorry...
<lappie2> sofar eveything is working great if all my programs work (acceptable subs are ok for some) i wilss install ubuntu and totally get rid of windows
<LinuxGuy2009> I gave 9.10 another try. Reinstalled, installed all updates. Now it has a message on the black screen with the white logo that something is wrong with the swap partition that it just got done creating during install. It gives the UUID and Im not sure how to check if thats the swap UUID or what.
<lappie2> but for now i need to check evey aspect and be sure it will work. so in a shorter sentance, thats fine, i know that i can play my music, im moving to the next thing
<treble54> when I try to add a wallpaper to desktop drapes, I don't see it show up in the list; anyone heard of this problem ?
<juancarlos> captive portal without radius help wanted!
<treble54> the wallpaper I am adding is of type *.JPG
<manas> xangua: what is a native browser
<manas> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Purpley> How do i check if forwarded a port correctly?
<xangua> !browser | manas
<ubottu> manas: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<manas> !repeat |
<ubottu> : please see above
<lappie2> im ready to install all those pretty visual effects, what do i need 2 do?
<xangua> manas: also midori and chromium
<mawst> I don't see Google Chrome on that list xangua
<linxeh> ubyserver: ok, good luck :) if you just need basic hosting that usually makes a lot of sense
<skwarq> krakow.irc.pl
<juancarlos> ubottu: Dillo its TK not GTK
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Purpley> How do i check if forwarded a port correctly?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any corelation between April releases being more stable on release as compared to October releases seeming to be buggy on release?
<juancarlos> i know you are a bot, but you are wrong anyways
<linxeh> _TC_: perhaps you should read up on them and find ut which you want to install. more likely it will be the services you want on the irc server that determine which you install
<juancarlos> i need to setup a captive portal with coovachilli without using radius,i find that coovachilli has the option to use /etc/chilli/localusers, but dont find any DOCs on how is the Sintax of that file, any HELP????
<guntbert> !ot | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Purpley> Oh cmon guys isnt there a simple terminal command to check if a port i forwarded is correct?
<rww> LinuxGuy2009: Probably a little, because every other April release is an LTS, so the October releases before them tend to be "cram new things in and make them stable for the LTS" releases.
<LinuxGuy2009> rww: Ah i see.
<_TC_> I am not too familiar with IRC. Its mead to be used as a way to communicate internally on an university campus. Not too heavy traffic....
<Shazam> Ubuntu 9.04 system has intermittent crashes SysRq keysets ineffective -- seems to be kernel error. It takes 2 reboots to bring the system back up. The first time it just hangs at GRUB. How can I diagnose this error. It looks like dmesg log doesn't go back far enough
<dre> anybody want to help me with a weird menu problem?
<BetaClone> Are there any list of news for ubuntu lucid? I can't find any on Google?
<mneptok> BetaClone: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid issues, please
<BetaClone> Ouch, sorry. mneptok thanks
<Purpley> What is ubuntu lucid?
<erUSUL> !lucid | Purpley
<mneptok> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Purpley: please see above
<jibadeeha> anybody here find that the notification area of the gnome desktop messes up randomly in ubuntu 9.10, e.g. duplicate icons, missing network manager icon
<Purpley> Ahhhh
<trelayne> Hi again all. I have a tiny problem. I used strace to find out the following. When I run Skype on Ubuntu, skype communications with the  pulseaudio server for all audio operations. But when I run our Java web start application (that records and plays your voice), Java seems to be looking at alsa config files and directly accesses the hardware via accesses to devices under /dev/* . I believe this is why in Ubuntu, Java apps seems to steal the audio device s
<trelayne> o that other apps like Skype can't use it
<_TC_> Is lucid a LTS version?
<sam555> any ideas why 9.04 would show up grainy upon first installation?
<erUSUL> _TC_: yes
<zomGreg> hello, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and I would like to update Apache from 2.2.8 to apache 2.2.14, but I'm getting dependency errors. Is there a simple way to do this like just update the sources.list?
<Purpley> sam555 yes
<sam555> Purpley: and why is that?
<Purpley> sam555 install your propierty drivers and configure them correctly
<sam555> Purpley: i see, thanks
<Purpley> sam555, no problem
<a359> i'm using the default firefox (3.0.18) in jaunty and after an update yesterday gmail is causing 100% cpu. can anyone confirm?
<lancome> eeellllllooo
<trelayne> Question is: is there a way to force Java to use pulseaudio?
<_TC_> Has anyone any experience with lucid and Likewise-Open (user authentication against windows domain servers...)
<juancarlos> these is the problem, where to ask when you are not a no0b :)
<LinuxGuy2009> a359: Are all pages slow or just gmail?
<dre> I'll throw it out.  I installed ubuntu, loaded xfce, tried to get my wifi card working and rebooted - now in xfce, I have no menus - ie. no bar on top with applications and network manager and powersupply etc. Any body seen this?
<a359> LinuxGuy2009: just gmail. and if I switch gmail to "basic html" I don't have the problem.
<AimlessZealot> *sighs* Firefox Flash is not liking sound and none of these solutions on the forums seem to apply for me.
<Purpley> dre, I haven't use xfce but I have used wmvi have you tried like Ctrl+A to get a menu on the bottom?
<lappie2> im ready to install the visual effects i saw on youtube, where do i get them?
<Purpley> lappie2, what effects?
<lancome> hhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<LinuxGuy2009> a359: Hmm the site seems fine on my soon to be removed 9.10 install. Might be a bad update on your end.
<lappie2> im sorry i dont remember the name the effets for the windws, icons, and the cube thingy
<LinuxGuy2009> compiz
<lappie2> OHHH, yah sorry
<dabaR> !hi | lancome
<ubottu> lancome: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lancome> en españo andalu
<dabaR> !es | lancome
<Purpley> lappie2, Go to Change Desktop Background on your homescreen and click Visual Effects and enable what type you want thats ubuntu's default effects although most likely your thinking of that rube thing
<ubottu> lancome: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lancome> sssssssssssssppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<guntbert> lancome: don't be annoying please
<lancome> hello
<a359> LinuxGuy2009: well I'm using 9.04, so it may be different.  I might try updating to ff 3.5....thanks for checking though
<dre> Purpley, ctrl a doesnt seem to do anything.
<lappie2> sweeeet, and yes the rube thing as well
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | lappie2 and also check out #compiz
<LinuxGuy2009>  a359: I know FF 3.6 was slower than a mother for me.
<ubottu> lappie2 and also check out #compiz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<AimlessZealot> Anyone have any idea how to fix sound for flash in Firefox? I've tried the 2 solutions listed in the forums, I do not have a firefoxrc file and setting up the alsa stuff didn't appear to help.
<devdz> when i type ifconfig sometimes i find ppp0 and others i find more like ppp1 ppp2 ppp3 .. ect what does it means and sounds also it disturbs my connection
<solow> I have both windows and ubuntu installed on my laptop, is there a way for me to switch to windows right now, without rebooting?
<dabaR> AimlessZealot: did it work at one point?
<Purpley> dre, try wmvi and before you throw it out your computer try DSL or arch
<AimlessZealot> Yes dabaR
<NewWorld> AimlessZealot:  You could try replacing ALSA with PulseAudio
<AimlessZealot> I think when I ran Rythmnbox it stopped.
<Purpley> well i think its called wmvi somethhing like that wmmi maybe
<edoceo> where do I get packages for Lucid? I just need the samba tools from 10.04
<AimlessZealot> I tried that New, didn't seem to change anything. I still get sound from other applications, just not FF Flash
<dabaR> AimlessZealot: how do you like to reboot?
<DeathCrawler> OS X buttons in Ubuntu? oO
<erUSUL> edoceo: you shouldn't mix packages of different versions of ubuntu
<dabaR> AimlessZealot: And, did you try it already?
<dre> Purpley, you mean another distro?
<a359> LinuxGuy2009: well maybe I'll just stick with basic html. or just get mutt/imap working. firefox sucks anyway.
<elumbella> hi there
<edoceo> erUSUL: right - but my question is where to get that package? (deb files) - I cannot find a mirror
<Purpley> dre, Yes ubuntu could be too heavy, it was for my laptop and I run arch linux and elinks on a command line
<AimlessZealot> Yes dabaR, I tried it. Sofar, I've tried both restart off of the menu and shutting down and starting back up.
<dre> I've got ubuntu and kubuntu working properly so that would bee too much.  They are showing the menus correcltly.
<NewWorld> AimlessZealot:  Whenn you test to see if it works, make sure you don't and didn't have other applications open that output audio. With ALSA apps using sound can interfere with one another.
<elumbella> i need help with chrooting. i chrooted into my broken system and wanted to connect to the internet, to which i'm connected over the host system
<elumbella> any ideas?
<dre> Its a pentium 1.3 with 380megs of ram.  I think xfce is the right balance but it runs the other two fine.
<AimlessZealot> According to Administration -> Sound I have no applications currently playing or recording sound.
<dr3mro>  is it safe to delete files from  /var/lib/updaterc.d
<AimlessZealot> Pardon me, Preferences -> sound
<Purpley> dre, maybe you should check its log, im not sure where it would be or try --verbose and see if you can find any errors
<nahiara> hola
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, if booting xubuntu from a livecd gave me no mouse or keyboard input, is there any chance it will work in Ubuntu?
<nahiara> hay alguien q hablesb españokl
<rww> ubottu: es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nahiara> por favoe
<lappie2> i guess i have to dl compizconfig-settings-manager, wher do i get it?
<dre> Purpley, its log is which log specifically that you think I should look at? There are dozens in var/log.
<nahiara> putisma
<NoobFukaire> are the new ubuntu themes available somewhere?
<blakkheim> lappie2: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dabaR> AimlessZealot: you mean preferences -> sound?
<guntbert> nahiara: this is the forth time now - please /join #ubuntu-es
<HammerTiem> yo Berzerker.
<AimlessZealot> Yes dabaR, sorry for the confusion.
<robin> join #Transmission Received
<robin> oooppppps
<Purpley> Hmm, guys im trying to enable moderate effects but when i do the top bar and bottom bar like the window managers i guess you could call it, are appearing like shadows and im pretty sure i have the right drivers and its a 9800GTX+ nvidia gpu
<dabaR> And you reviewed all the tabs? You mean the last tab shows noone is using it?
<dabaR> The applications tad
<AimlessZealot> Yes dabaR
<Purpley> dre, I have no idea try asking other people sorry :/ I dont really use DE's
<nahiara> tu sabes español
<AimlessZealot> It also shows no application playing/recording while I have a video open in youtube.
<lappie2> i tried that and it said it couldnt find it
<dre> Ok, thanks!
<dre> Anybody else have any thoughts on xubuntu not showing the menus but kubuntu and ubuntu are?
<Nijverheid> nahiara: /join #ubuntu-es
<dabaR> AimlessZealot: sorry, not sure.
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: You use any window managers or use all CLI stuff?
<vegarn> Hi, I have a PCI SATALink SATA controller card to connect my SATA drives
<lappie2> was this the correct command --    sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager   ??
<linxeh> !es | nahiara
<ubottu> nahiara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vegarn> I have been running Jaunty for a while with no problems, but now I have upgraded to Karmic and the /dev/sdx files wont come up anymore
<AimlessZealot> Too bad. I appreciate the effort dabaR.
<Purpley> Linkadmin, I use the default desktop enviroment for ubuntu karmic koala, Which is GNOME i believe
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yooo
<vegarn> and the drives will naturally not mount... However, I booted an old kernel: "2.6.28-17-server"
<vegarn> and the drives do appear now
<vinq1> When I do CTRL+ALT+F2, I want to activate power management automatically at night. That way, I am not in suspend mode, but can save on power. (Suspend doesn't work on my laptop with Ubuntu.) How do I activate the power saver mode?
<vegarn> is it dangerous/problematic to use and old kernel like this with karmic?
<vegarn> an*
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: Oh sorry I thought you said earlier that you dont really use desktop environments.
<Guest95230> whats the differnce cairo dock with opengl or without opengl anyone??
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yo does anyone know any  backtrack irc rooms?
<LinuxGuy2009> backtrack-linux I think
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> thanks
<Petskull> I need to boot linux manually as my Ubuntu installation is not in my grub
<Petskull> any ideas?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> linuxguy do u have experience with backtrack?
<LinuxGuy2009> Petskull: Thats why you have a live CD
<Petskull> my optical drive is dead
<vinq1> What's the command-line command to trigger power savings mode on a laptop?
<LinuxGuy2009> Petskull: Buy a new one.
<guntbert> !backtrack | XxxdirtyfrankxxX
<ubottu> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Petskull> on my laptop
<default> Petskull: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<Petskull> I can't boot linux
<LinuxGuy2009> Petskull: They sell external drives.
<Petskull> unless I figure out the uuid
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> thanks gunt
<Petskull> no booting from usb
<Guest95230> try a live usb version to boot
<Petskull> old machine
<linxeh> vegarn: I've got a 2 port satalink card on 9.10 and it worked fine (with 2.6.31-19-generic)
<Petskull> I'm just tying to figure out the boot line manually
<LinuxGuy2009> If he has no USB boot for CD how would he boot USB flashdrive. doh
<trijntje> hi all, since karmic my sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: Yeah ditch Karmic like I am about to.
<Petskull> I know to "linux /boot/vmlinxblahblah UUID=###"
<default> trijntje, use a large hammer, ans smash the speakers :)
<Petskull> but I don't know the uuid
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: remove pulseaudio and install gnome-alsamixer
<linxeh> LinuxGuy2009: why are you ditching ?
<Petskull> anybody point me in a good direction?
<guntbert> Petskull: sudo blkid should help
<Petskull> hmm...
<lappie2> that was strange, i decided to try and install compizconfig settings manager again, and it worked this time, is there something im missing here?
<Petskull> can't boot linux
<Guest95230> petskull is it 9.10
<vegarn> linxeh: Ya, so do I on a karmic desktop edition.. and it works fine.. however when I upgraded a server installation to karmic.. it didn't go so smooth
<Petskull> is there a grub setting?
<Petskull> yes
<guntbert> Petskull: from a live CD
<linxeh> vegarn: this is a server
<LinuxGuy2009>  linxeh: Cause in my experience Karmic is very unstable. Cant even detect and use swap part on fresh install. Wont eject CD/DVD.
<Petskull> *sigh*
<Guest95230> is it the wubi install
<linxeh> vegarn: 9.10 server (albeit a fresh install)
<Petskull> can't do liveCd
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, is remove pulseaudio in the same category as ditching or might that work?
<linxeh> LinuxGuy2009: unlucky :o
<dr3mro> is there a way to check if ther is error in boot of ubuntu ????????????????????????????????????
<vegarn> linxeh: hrm.. this is some weird stuff
<linxeh> LinuxGuy2009: those arent stability issues however...
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: It works. You will lose your volume control applet in the top panel though. Blame that on the devs or gnome devs.
<totally_dumbfoun> can someone please help. i can't get my svideo out to work. everything shows up fine but it doesn't work
<Purpley> Hey what does a Zombie mean in the system monitor
<default> totally_dumbfoun, who makes yer vid card?
<KB1JWQ> Purpley: A zombie process.
<KB1JWQ> !zombie
<lappie2> did ubuntu see that i tried to install something that wasnt there and go and get it for me?i swear i ran the same command earlier and it said the package was not there, 5 mins later it was?
<LinuxGuy2009> linxeh: bugs or stability issues in a average user just means it dont work right.
<Purpley> KB1JWQ, ubottu didnt send me anything
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, no factoid for that.
<KB1JWQ> Ah well, you're a big boy, you can google.
<trijntje> Purpley, ask wikipedia, its a funny article ;)
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, ill do that, thanks a lot
<burlynn> Purpley: process is neither dead nor alive. nothing much to do with it, besides restart
<erUSUL> Purpley: Z    Defunct ("zombie") process, terminated but not reaped by its parent.
<`mOOse`> it's a hung pgm - same thing happens in windowz
<erUSUL> Purpley: from ps man page
<krabador> hi people , i've trouble with ubuntu karmic koala (now i've end the installation) and a intel pro/wireless 2200BG, the first time i set it , all right, 30 min later, in the middle of the updates, it ends to work
<Purpley> burlynn, If I installed a dummy would that be a zombie?
<LinuxGuy2009> burlynn: I wonder if thats a nice way of saying that the memory is still taken up but not able to release it. Thats probably a bug.
<`mOOse`> no
<default> Purpley, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Linux+Zombie+Process
<burlynn> Purpley: no, not the same thing
<trijntje> !lmgtfy | default
<ubottu> default: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<krabador> and now i can browse the essid but i can't connect to the mine in any way....
<krabador> i'm desperate
<Purpley> default, Please dont send me there I was getting to something
<LinuxGuy2009> noob
<dr3mro> is there a log for boot errors ???????????????????????????/////
<trijntje> dr3mro, easy on the questionmarks plz
<linxeh> dr3mro: /var/log/boot or /var/log/messages or output of "dmesg"
<linxeh> trijntje: maybe the key got stuck
<linxeh> ;-)
<juancarlos> hahahaha LOL lmgtfy
<default> ubottu, there was no disrespect intended
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<`mOOse`> they get a little excited where he lives
<seanbrystone> how can i shorten length required for new passwords? (Dont lecture me, i dont wanna hear it, ill get the answer eventually anyways) Thanks :)
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, is there anything I need to trigger to get it gnome-alsamixer working or just install it and thats it?
<blakkheim> seanbrystone: i doubt someone wants to help you when you have that attitude
<linxeh> seanbrystone: or you could educate your users, or use a better authentication method
<LinuxGuy2009> default: trijntje is the one hiding behind the bot.
<manualoverride> yo
<default> LOL
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: gnome-alsamixer will install as an app in sound & video.
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: You can make a launcher in the panel if you like too.
<linxeh> seanbrystone: its a PAM setting if that helps you find it.
<default> trijntje, while(1){smash(SPEAKERS);};
<n8w_> where in kmail do i set that i wanna download only 1 week old messages?
<`mOOse`> trijntje - is this a desktop install?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yo im new to irc, in the #backtrack-linux room i dont know if i havent gotten a voice
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> but it just says cannot send to channel
<default> HMM
<burlynn> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: you may need to register on freenode first. if you have not. im not familiar with that channel specifically though.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> thanks burlynn
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, i'm confused as to what gnome-alsamixer is. How does it help me with the sound issue?
<LinuxGuy2009> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: Do you have a registered user name?
<`mOOse`> XxxdirtyfrankxxX - /msg nickserv help
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> not that i know of
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: You remove pulseaudio which sucks big time.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> thanks im new to irc
<`mOOse`> trijntje - is this a desktop install?
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: gnome-alsamixer replaces the lost panel volume control.
<trijntje> `mOOse`, yes
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, ok, and what replaces pulseaudio?
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: alsa
<default> trijntje, for(unsigned char i=0;i<257;i++)bash(SPEAKERS);
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: Go in System prefs sound. Set most things to alsa to start.
<linxeh> well pulseaudio uses alsa
<linxeh> so its not really a replacement as such
<mp|mysql> ..
<LinuxGuy2009>  linxeh: Lets get technical with a noob. Im sure that helps him.
<trijntje> default, i'm not at all happy with that solution ;)
<linxeh> LinuxGuy2009: I'm sure insulting him also helps him
<LinuxGuy2009>  linxeh: Niether am I. The ubuntu devs or gnome devs are responsible for this.
<rapha> Hi all!
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, i'm not that big a noob
<rapha> Any Nokia E71 owner here?
<LinuxGuy2009> trijntje: Well if your not familiar with buggy pulseaudio your pretty new.
<red> attempting to mount an external nfts partitioned hd in fstab: /dev/sdd1       /media/LaCie       ntfs-3g defaults,umask=000,noatime 0 0
<red> gives "only root can mount .." error upon plugging the device in
<red> any ideas?
<trijntje> LinuxGuy2009, are you on karmic? There's nothing to set to alsa in system -> prefs -> sound
<linxeh> LinuxGuy2009: I'm aware people seem to struggle with pulseaudio, but I've yet to see problems myself
<default> trijntje, while(1){sendmail(FLAME,UBUNTUDEVS,RANDOM);};
<MysteryGuy> Hello
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> can anyone help me real quick, running vmware i got my builtin wireless card bridged (how im connected now), but to have a wireless radio i attached a usb dongle. It seems to be recognized but i cant bind an ip to it
<Kavinorum> what music player do people use in ubuntu?  (need a foobar2000 replacement)
<LinuxGuy2009> linxeh: On the 3 different machines in the house. All 3 have issues.
<VCoolio> red: try adding user at the defaults etc line
<LinuxGuy2009> Kavinorum: Whichever one you want to use.
<Koltor> hmm, I'm getting an odd bug... can't open anything or use the top panel while rhythmbox is running...
<MysteryGuy> May anyone help me?
<LinuxGuy2009> Kavinorum: There are many to choose from/
<VCoolio> red: that is "user", not your username or something
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> nothing shows up with ifconfig and iwconfig
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: Ask your question feel free.'
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> it does show up with lspci
<red> VCoolio: /dev/sdd1       /media/LaCie       ntfs-3g defaults,user,umask=000,noatime 0 0
<vegarn> linxeh: do you know which module(s) are used for the SATALink card?
<boondoklife> Kavinorum: Rhythmbox and banshee are two that I use all the time
<VCoolio> red: right
<default> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, ifup wlan0
<Kavinorum> thanks boondoklife
<vegarn> linxeh: I could compare with the modules which gets loaded here
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> error no such device
<default> then device not seen
<MysteryGuy> I updated Linux to the latest version some minutes ago, but when I tried restarting my PC and selected the latest from that screen, It showed up a few letters on the top of a screen, like a DOS box, and after some seconds it rebooted
<sam555> will winxp sp2 drivers work on ubuntu 9.04?
<default> did you set filter for vmware's usb?
<MysteryGuy> (latest version of Ubuntu)
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> if i go into kde's settings and view attached usb devices it shows up
<red> VCoolio: now a bigger error. "unprivilidged user can not mount ntfs block devices using the external fuse library. either mount the volume as root or rebuild ntfs-3g with integrated fuse support and make it setuid root."
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: Yeah 9.10 is buggy for me too. Bought to remove it.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> it probed it has its name and everything
<vegarn> linxeh: these are the modules loaded by my system: http://pastebin.com/0p7d2c63
<MysteryGuy> I have 9.10
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> it even has networking stats for it too
<VCoolio> red: that is too much abracadabra for me, sorry
<red> np :)
<MysteryGuy> But I tried updating to 9.16
<default> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, is the device supported by Ubuntu?
<bitbumper> hi@all
<MysteryGuy> What should I do?
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: There is no 9.16
<MysteryGuy> Well...at least it had that in the end of the name, probably 9.10.xx
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> im not running ubuntu, i am running backtrack and backtrack does show it as a supported device
<bitbumper> whatś your problem now mystery
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: You mean you updated the kernel?
<MysteryGuy> I used the updater
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i know im stupid for asking in an ubuntu chat...
<default> no
<bitbumper> no
<bitbumper> ask and we help you
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> thanks
<default> in vmware, set the filter for that device to give the guest exclusive access
<LinuxGuy2009> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: Trying to get your wireless card to work? Yeah i just ordered an ALFA USB adapter on amazon just for that.
<bitbumper> ubuntu is very easy to handl
<nickolas> hi to all in here! i have some sort of problem with my laptop sometimes i get a window telling me resousrces are missing, then all the ikons in the pannel desipear, the internet disconects and then i get a window with some squers instead of letters, ctrl+al+delete does not work i have to shut down the pc the old fashioned way and when it restarts it hungs repetedly but then starts again and the cickle starts again
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> airmon-ng doesnt show it either
<default> XxxdirtyfrankxxX,  in vmware, set the filter for that device to give the guest exclusive access
<MysteryGuy> and it somehow made a new selection after I select Ubuntu from the OS to start, so now I have Ubuntu 9.10(...)14, 9.10(...)16 and 9.10(...)19
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i did
<LinuxGuy2009> nickolas: System specs?
<bitbumper> what nickolas?
<default> remove the device while linux in running as guest, then replug it
<MysteryGuy> What should I do D:
<conb123> nickserv identify willonnor26
<anvu> hola
<trijntje> MysteryGuy, I think thats just different kernels
<conb123> damn
<nickolas> karmic koala, sempron proccesor, 2 gig ram
<MysteryGuy> And what do you mean by that?
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: Its probably listing the installed versions of Ubuntu followed by kernel version for each.
<MysteryGuy> Maybe
<gwtl> hi,  where do I ask/find out about keyboard errors?
<trijntje> MysteryGuy, if they annoy you you can remove them, but its alway's good to keep one as backup
<MysteryGuy> So...this one is updated?
<LinuxGuy2009> nickolas: Running 9.10? First time installed and simply not working?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> settings --> periferals --> usb, it is recognized as ehci host controller
<gwtl> (some keys arent responsive)
<MysteryGuy> I am using 9.10(...)14
<ubuntuHelp4me> omg
<ubuntuHelp4me> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10. I get to 94% and then I get the notorious message saying, "GRUB failed to install-- this is a fatal
<anvu> I'm not english
 * Petskull still staring at a grub command line
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> whoops its under the ehci controller
<trijntje> ubuntuHelp4me, thats way to old, get a newer version
<Petskull> dude, wtf?
<ubuntuHelp4me> got the 9.10
<ubuntuHelp4me> what todo)
<anvu> i¡dont now
<conb123> Anyone know how to get the old press esc to enter grub functionality in grub 2?
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: That means nothing to me. I have no clue what you mean by 9.10(...)14 other than the (...)14 is the kernel version to boot.
<default> XxxdirtyfrankxxX,  remove the device while linux in running as guest, then replug it
<MysteryGuy> It has 9.10 at the start and 14 at the end
<anvu> hola ruben
<MysteryGuy> I don't remember the numbers in the middle
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> didnt try that yet uno momento
<ubuntuHelp4me> what todo
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> ok replugged
<LinuxGuy2009> ubuntuHelp4me: 7.10? You mean 8.10?
<default> lsusb
<anvu> hay españoles?
<ubuntuHelp4me> i cant burn the supergrub and i dont understand how to get it on the usb
<Mags> has anyone gotten moonlight to work in 9.10 ?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> btw the device is not lit up or flashing
<default> sudo lsusb
<ubuntuHelp4me> linux no the 9.10
<anvu> haAAAAA
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> its usb bus001
<anvu> HAY ESPAÑOLES
<anvu> ???????????'''
<trijntje> !esp | anvu
<anvu> si
<trijntje> !es | anvu
<ubottu> anvu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anvu> soy esp
<default> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, show me answer from sudo lsusb
<ubuntuHelp4me> can i download update to fix it from live
<LinuxGuy2009> El chicale en el cesta por favor
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3b11 D-Link System Wireless N Adapter DWA-130
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Mags> does anyone know how to sync an ipod touch/iphone in 9.10 ?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> see its right there 2nd bus
<ubuntuHelp4me> is there a swedish support channel
<trijntje> !ipod | Mags
<ubottu> Mags: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nickolas> any idea anyone
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: gtkpod supports most models of ipod. Some newer ones arent suppoted yet.
<anvu> #ubuntu-esp
<anvu> hola
<juancarlos> Lucid--->iPod
<trijntje>  anvu: /join #ubuntu-es
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> watcha thinking default
<Mags> LinuxGuy2009: I have an iPod touch v. 1.5 .. is it likely it's gonna work?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Which Generation?
<Mags> 1st I think
<Mags> not sure, bought it fall 2008
<MysteryGuy> How do I force a program to quit?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Yes 1st Gen touch is supported in gtkpod in 9.10 repos I belive. Maybe even 9.04 repos too,
<default> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, I think you need try another usb wifi card
<gwtl> anything I try with Shift+Ctrl+KEY has no response, allso Win key
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> think its not supported
<trijntje> MysteryGuy, theres a panel-applet for that in gnome, or you can kill it from the command line
<LinuxGuy2009> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: Did you check your card for compatibility on backtrack site?
<default> i just did
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> u did default?
<default> its semi supported, must compile kernel module
<MysteryGuy> And where would I find that applet?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> fark i was hoping to avoid that
<njbair> For some reason my x server stopped working right today. I got an error saying my settings couldn't be detected correctly. Where should I look to troubleshoot this?
<trijntje> MysteryGuy, right click on panel, add to panel, force application to quit
<nickolas> linuxguy2009: no not first time i have tried few other distros all give me the same problem after a while
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i should just buy an older supported card
<DarkX> i'm having trouble running a installer, ls can see the file, but i cannot run it
<MysteryGuy> Oh ty :D
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i wanna have some fun with backtrack, its tools are very handy on a wired network so far
 * gwtl will ask again later...
<njbair> DarkX: is it executable?
<DarkX> it is
<DarkX> its NTRConnect i need
<jolaren> Alot of the users here in #ubuntu tipped me on using Google Apps for my web domain. It works great! But now I wonder if there's anyway to setup a dashboard for my webpage so users can click to what they want to use
<vegarn> Hi, as I have said earlier... I have a PCI SATALink card for SATA drives. When upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic, the SATA drives no longer appear as /dev/sdx devices and do not mount. However, booting an older kernel will make the devices appear again. The output from dmesg differs when booting the old and new kernel: http://pastebin.com/ZfJVTwLW
<melwtech35> hello, how do i turn off the hardware performance counter framework? i tried echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid under su but it said permission denied
<njbair> DarkX: are you typing ./filename
<DarkX> i extract it from its archive, then try to run it, but nothing happens at all
<DarkX> yes
<Hathadar> (complete newbie, ubuntu 9.10 server) I just inserted a DGE-530T gigabit ethernet card.  lspci recognizes the card.  What do I do from here?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> whats wierd is if this card isnt supported then under my usb devices it has its max speed, and how many max packets
<G1Dz> any one know anything about a program called xwii?
<DarkX> getting a file not found error
<DarkX> hold on, i have a screenshot of it
<Guest55270> Exit
<DarkX> http://i49.tinypic.com/o94pkl.png
<LinuxGuy2009>  XxxdirtyfrankxxX: Do yourself a favor and order a ALFA AWUS036H from amazon. Thats what i did. Havent got it yet but forums recomended it highly.
<MysteryGuy> How do I finish the Firefox process?
<Mags> LinuxGuy2009:  gtkpod can't seem to find my ipod..it is connected..got any suggestions?
<njbair> DarkX: linux is case-sensitive
<njbair> try typing ./NTR<tab>
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Have to set it up as a repository in the program.
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Tell it what make and model you have.
<default> that's the USB protocol
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> oo ur right
<totally_dumbfoun> can someone please help. my svideo does not work since i upgraded to 9.1 worked fine on 8.04
<sam555> i'm dual booting win7 and ubuntu.  How many gigs mimium is needed for ubuntu 9.04?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i get it speed is usb 2.0
<sircrazy> http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/2010/03/03/samantha-bee-profiles-man-with-13-12-penis/
<sircrazy> oops
<sircrazy> wrong chan
<default> sam, What video card?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> this sucks, i cant use my onboard wireless card
<MysteryGuy> How do I finish the firefox proccess?
<LinuxGuy2009> sam555: ram or hdd?
<totally_dumbfoun> ati radeon x1400
<Mags> LinuxGuy2009: version 1.1.5 model: MA623ZG
<sam555> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: good questions. it's an acer aspire one zg5 netbook
<DarkX> njbair: i did ./NTR <tab>, it autocompletes but when i press enter i get a file not found error
<DarkX> "no such file or directory"
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Find it in the list of models suported.
<sam555> default: good questions. it's an acer aspire one zg5 netbook
<MysteryGuy> Please help D:
<Mags> LinuxGuy2009: where?
<sam555> LinuxGuy2009: hdd
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yea sam i was ognna say lol that wasnt me
<masu3701> is there any hacking, network security channel?
<totally_dumbfoun> can someone please help. my svideo does not work since i upgraded to 9.1 worked fine on 8.04
<Snova> totally_dumbfoun: that card is unfortunately pretty old; ATI no longer supports it at all.
<default> totally_dumbfoun, WHAT VIDEO CARD?
<LinuxGuy2009> sam555: The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 9.04 is 256 MB of memory. HDD is probably just a few GB.
<njbair> DarkX: can you execute other files in that dir?
<totally_dumbfoun> so what do i do? it was working fine until i upgraded ubuntu
<default> ATI Radion X1600?
<ubuntuHelp4me> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10. I get to 94% and then I get the notorious message saying, "GRUB failed to install-- this is a fatal
<Snova> default: He already said. X1400.
<totally_dumbfoun> it's a ati radeon x1400
<sam555> LinuxGuy2009: thanks!
<ubuntuHelp4me> anybody plz
<DarkX> haven't trued, will do now
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Read the documentation or visit the gtkpod website
<default> hard to keep track
<Younder> default, that's ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: Chek the help menu.
<MysteryGuy> HOW DO I FINISH THE FIREFOX PROCESS?
<Mags> LinuxGuy2009: ok, I'll do  that..thanks
<default> sudo killall firefox
<totally_dumbfoun> it worked fine till i went from 8.04 to 9.1
<LinuxGuy2009> Mags: sure
<Hathadar> (complete newbie, ubuntu 9.10 server) I just inserted a DGE-530T gigabit ethernet card.  lspci recognizes the card.  What do I do from here? BUMP
<Younder> MysteryGuy, ps -aux | grep firefox. and then kill -9 PID's
<Snova> totally_dumbfoun: because ATI doesn't support it any more. newer versions of fglrx have dropped the card.
<MysteryGuy> Thank you default :)
<MysteryGuy> Fixed it in a sec
<totally_dumbfoun> so what i just can't use it anymore
<default> MysteryGuy, sudo killall firefox
<MysteryGuy> I did that
<default> koo
<rom1v> hi
<melwtech35> hello, how do i turn off the hardware performance counter framework? i tried echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid under su but it said permission denied
<rom1v> how can I open two instances of totem?
<MysteryGuy> I am having so many problems with Linux D:
<default> melwtech35, sudo su
<gmzlj> melwtech35: echo 2 | sudo tee /proc/sys...
<default> melwtech35, echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/perf_counter_paranoid
<DarkX> anyone has a good suggestion for a file to be run? :p
<DarkX> like that diamond one
<totally_dumbfoun> so am i getting that right? just bc my card is old i can't use it at all now?
<melwtech35> default, i tried that it says permission denied
<gmzlj> melwtech35: echo 2 | sudo tee /proc/sys...
<Snova> totally_dumbfoun: I don't know. If fglrx no longer supports it and free drivers do not provide the functionality you need, then there's really only the option of using an older version.
<seanbrystone> what port does Remote Desktop use?
<gmzlj> melwtech35: man tee
<default> melwtech35,
<default> pm
<LinuxGuy2009> Now that there just goes to show how unstable 9.10 is. I just got logged out and it froze up for no apparent reason. lmao
<melwtech35> gmzlj, thanks
<totally_dumbfoun> you mean using 8.04?
<njbair> DarkX: just make a bash script really fast.
<gmzlj> melwtech35: np
<DarkX> any examples? ._.
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: Stable enough for me
<DarkX> pastebin or whisper or so D:
<njbair> DarkX: echo ls > exectest && chmod +x exectest && ./exectest
<DarkX> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: Good for you.
<LinuxGuy2009> 9.10 is great if you dont plan on doing anything constructive.
<Younder> njbair, or use ksh93 and compile
<Hathadar> LinuxGuy2009: why do you say that?
<Hathadar> I just got it
<MysteryGuy> Compiz isn't working, Java is working yes/no, and I get on almost all stuff I try to download "Not available in your current data"
<nickolas_> linuxguy2009: it just happened again
<seanbrystone> what port does Remote Desktop use?
<totally_dumbfoun> you mean using 8.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hathadar: Cause if I would have been doing actual work just now I wiould have lost it all.
<default> 3389
<nickolas_> can't figure out whas wrong
<Snova> totally_dumbfoun: I have the same card; the last version that fglrx worked in was Intrepid. I can't tell you what to do.
<default> seanbrystone, Windows Terminal Services, or VNC?
<soreau> MysteryGuy: What is not working with compiz? I might be able to help you with that at least
<DarkX> a bash script has .sh as extension right?
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: Tried the LTS yea?
<seanbrystone> VNC for ubuntu
<default> 5800 & 5900
<Paine> hello all, i have 2 Hdd, one with an xp install(hdd0) and this one(hdd1) with ubuntu on it. is there a way to boot the xp inside ubuntu ?
<seanbrystone> isnt that for tightvnc?
<gmzlj> DarkX: a bash script starts with #!/bin/bash and is executable
<MysteryGuy> I just downloaded it and I couldn't start it at all
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: Yeah except 8.04 is older than dirt. Im about to go back to Debian.
<njbair> DarkX: if you want. just type ls in a file and save it as whatever, make it executable and run it
<default> all VNC's use 5800 & 5900
<MysteryGuy> I found a way to put it somewhere in the Applications
<MysteryGuy> but I click the shortcut
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: Old, but stable, same tends to be true with debian yea?
<seanbrystone> default, ah ok thanks
<MysteryGuy> and then everything disappears, just the background disappears
<MysteryGuy> appears*
<MysteryGuy> then after a few secs it comes back to normal
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: Yeah except that the current Debian stable has newer packages than 8.04 ubuntu.
<MysteryGuy> Also, I'm pretty sure my gfx card can hold it (Nvidia 9500 GT)
<LinuxGuy2009> And way more reliable.
<Dan_E> Paine: take a look at XBox
<default> DanE dont you mean VBox?
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: how bad is it with backports enabled?
<Dan_E> yes
<ubuntuHelp4me> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10. I get to 94% and then I get the notorious message saying, "GRUB failed to install-- this is a fatal
<Paine> Dan_E, will do thanks
<Dan_E> sorry VBox
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: How bad is which one?
<gmzlj> lol
<ubuntuHelp4me> what kind of support channel is this?
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: 8.04
<MysteryGuy> I don't know what to do :(
<krabador> i need help with a Pro/Wireless 2200GB
<krabador> please help me
<krabador> karmic koale
<MilitantPotato> !wireless > krabador
<ubottu> krabador, please see my private message
<bcj> Firefox seems to have forgotten all auto-complete history and awsomebar-ness.  Also history in the search bar has been lost and Alt+B, etc, does not open the associated menu item.
<bcj> Any ideas?
<heoa> How do you generate timeStamps without spaces?
<MilitantPotato> krabador: Also, you should ask a more detailed question if you want specific help
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: I dont know. All I know is that Ubuntu is based on broken Debian and with every new release it shows more and more. The Eeebuntu leader even quit using Ubuntu I read. His exact quote was " Ubuntu sucks!". hehe
<psvasti> i think i have major security issues
<llutz> heoa: "man date"
<LinuxGuy2009> I used to love it.
<default> ubuntuHelp4me, what kind of machine are you attempting to install on? is it a multiboot install? Virtual Machine install? Sole install?
<njbair> bcj: try starting ff from the command line with the switch --profilemanager and see if your old profile is still there
<MysteryGuy> Friends just told me Ubuntu would be very cool, I got in and got astonished but after all of these problem, I rather use Windows or even Mac D:
<krabador> this wifi card worked for 30 min and no more
<krabador> why?
<seanbrystone> default, are you sure Remote Desktop uses 5800-5900? I still cant conntect although i forwarded the ports
<DarkX> erm..looks like i'm not a root user, could that be?
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: True, but it's heaps easier to use for a newbie than most other distros, which IMO is a good thing for linux.
<psvasti> hi root :D
<DarkX> i have setted it up to autologin, does it default to a non root account then?
<bcj> njbair: Nope - just default :(
<njbair> DarkX:  yes.
<ubuntuHelp4me> default its a singel boot at this time. its a pc am using raid.
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: Its great if all you want to do is play IMO.
<njbair> bcj: sounds like it's gone.
<MysteryGuy> Okay then... :(
<Guest64844> hi
<default> seanbrystone, the Remote Desktop built in to Ubuntu, is VNC, it uses 5900 + Desktop #, so for desktop 0, its 5900, for destop 1, its 5901, and so on
<ubuntuHelp4me> default all works fine but at 94%  i get that grub failed to install, i have google the problem and some say use supergrub but i dont know how to use it or get it on a usb
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: Ubuntu is doing a service, there might be issues, but it is ideal for new users and 90% of people who just browse the net and do multi-media stuff.
<bcj> njbair: ...and I suppose there is no backup, or way to restore it anywhere?
<Srayahu> MilitantPotato, LinuxGuy2009 the fact of the matter is that Mint, which is based off of Ubuntu, and Ubuntu itself are the two easiest distros for newbies to use. That will always keep Ubuntu at the top of the distrowatch list as long as Ubuntu continues to remain even remotely stable.
<MilitantPotato> Anway, I'm a bit off topic.
<DarkX> njbair: i have changed my permissions and put myself in the root group
<DarkX> still unable to make it executable
<heoa> llutz: I need "%D" but cannot see no flag for it or exaple.
<njbair> bcj: not unless you have a backup of your home folder somewhere
<MysteryGuy> Bye
<LinuxGuy2009> MilitantPotato: My thoughts exactly. Cant count on it for work at all.
<bcj> njbair: Bollocks :(
<njbair> DarkX: that sounds like a terrible idea
<bouma> hello guys. im looking for some help, ive installed the restricted extras and decss2 and dvdread4 but vlc still wont read a dvd that works fine if i open it as a dir or with my older 9.04 system (i just setup 9.10) .. plz help
<llutz> heoa: date '+%D'
<njbair> DarkX: try running it with sudo
<psvasti> how do i start securing my computron? ^^
<sam555> do winxp drivers work with ubuntu?
<njbair> DarkX: and get yourself out of the root group
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: Thats all you need to play dvds.
<Hathadar> (complete newbie, ubuntu 9.10 server) I just inserted a DGE-530T gigabit ethernet card.  lspci recognizes the card.  What do I do from here?
<Srayahu> !dvd | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: Maybe try totem-xine?
<MilitantPotato> Srayahu: I completely agree.  Ease of use is what will get linux atleast somewhat mainstream.
<DarkX> but my normal account should be root to, i mean, when i previously installed it i got root
<bouma> LinuxGuy2009: sure but i need to get vlc working, also mplayer gives the same error, im happy to reinstall the software.. but im not exactly sure what the apt line would be
<bcj> njbair: This all happened after I installed Opera.
<artem> привет
<Wiley> hi all
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: Totem-xien plays DVDs.
<njbair> DarkX: you don't want to run as root. You want to run as an unprivileged user, and use the sudo command to perform privileged operations.
<Wiley> anyone know how i can switch windows in irssi?
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: Easy for noobs.
<Srayahu> MilitantPotato, Somewhat mainstream? We are mainstream enough as it is? We'll never control the majority of the market as long as Microsoft continues to strike deals with computer manufacturers and hardware companies requiring they keep their machines and hardware drivers proprietary.
<psvasti> can a newb get a help with a security ;-;
<DarkX> ok
<Srayahu> *We aren't
<njbair> bcj: can we rule out industrial espionage?
<heoa> llutz: thank you.
<LinuxGuy2009> psvasti: Just ask.
<DarkX> but how can i make any file (with just ls in it) as a exe then?
<DarkX> don't have any permissions to change the files
<bcj> njbair: I'm too much of a synic.
<Srayahu> !ask | psvasti
<llutz> Wiley: esc + 1/2/3/4   or alt-1/2/3/4
<ubottu> psvasti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<artem> hi
<Srayahu> DarkX, sudo chown
<njbair> DarkX: chmod +x filename
<njbair> brb
<bouma> LinuxGuy2009: im happy to give you the error msg, and i have googled, .. ffs im not a n00b, and i need to get vlc and mplayer working, ive followed all the necessary steps and im getting errors. something simple broke
<psvasti> how can i protect my ubuntu system from hackers etc?
<Srayahu> psvasti, Encrypt the HDD
<Mags> psvasti: by installing it.
<Wiley> thanx lutts
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: If your on 9.10. Thats probably your issue all by itself to be honest.
<DarkX> ok those work when i double click on them
<Srayahu> LinuxGuy2009, at least ask to see the error message? bouma, pastebin it for us.
<MilitantPotato> Srayahu: the view of most users is linux is too complicated.  CLI scares people, there's still far to much CLI use for medial tasks.  Sure it has downsides, but if acquiring new users is a goal, it needs to be as mindless as possible for new users.
<MysteryGuy> Ok, I copied the thing at the start, after I select Ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: All you need is libdvdcss2, restricted extras, and vlc or totem-xine for playback. VLC is only needed for playback reasons and is completely optional.
<MysteryGuy> I can select Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14
<MysteryGuy> I can select Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14(recovery)
<MysteryGuy> I can select Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16
<MilitantPotato> Srayahu: we're a bit OT, though.
<MysteryGuy> I can select Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16(recovery)
<MysteryGuy> I can select Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19
<MysteryGuy> and that with (recovery)
<Srayahu> MilitantPotato, then as far as I'm concerned we'll remain widely unused and/or unpopular forever. That we're still so reliant on CLI is one of our strongest points. And yes, we are.
<bitfox> good evening
<MysteryGuy> Also, I can select something that has XP on it
<MysteryGuy> But when I select the 2.6.31-19 one, which is the latest, my PC reboots
<DarkX> so any problem for the non executable one? :p
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: If it doesnt work then it doesnt work. I would blame it on 9.10 reliability issues.
<Mags> anyone who has managed to sync ipod touch/iphone on ubuntu 9.10 who would like to help me? :)
<MysteryGuy> Can anyone tell me what my prob is?
<bouma> LinuxGuy2009: btw xine wont even respond to opening as a disc, and proceeds to browse to the vobs, where by it only opens a single vob, no menu, so its the same prob as the others. and i have to move to 9.10 cause 9.04 has serious regressions with multiscreen handling where when i plug my lappy into the dock it wont switch. and even when i boot from the dock with the power on the dock(which used towork) it comes up with a black screen and
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy:Boot the older one and remove the newer one. Problem solved.
<Srayahu> Mags, I do not have one, but what is happening when you plug it in?
<MilitantPotato> Srayahu: CLI is good, but there's a lot of tasks that need a GUI for basic setup.  Far less these days though.   I think the simple things should have a GUI.  If people want to use CLI to say, configure xorg, great, but they shouldn't be forced to.
<bouma> i have to repeatedly open the lappy ->display and toggle the lappy screen on:off, then the external on:off, and if i put the lappy screen down it turns off the external screen. incredibly anoying, but fixed under 9.10
<MysteryGuy> I am in the older one
<MysteryGuy> How do I remove the newer one
<Mags> Srayahu: nothing , hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: You dont open vobs with totem-xine. You select play DVD from the menu.
<DarkX> so how can i install the program if i cannot run it? D:
<Bennit> hi
<Srayahu> Mags, plug it in and hit up lsusb, can you see it in the list?
<ori> Help.I downloaded: he-IL-dict.oxt, and would like to use it in open office, but don't knowhow?
<Paine> OK, got Vbox, anyone familiar with using it to boot my already existing OS on another HDD ?
<Mags> Isusb?
<bouma> LinuxGuy2009: fine i'll find all the packages to reinstall myself. perhaps you shouldnt be helping people on this chan if you arnt willing to actually, you know, make any effort to help
<Mags> nvm
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: Edit the entry for the latest kernel, remove quiet and splash, the boot, see if you can read an error
<Mags> yep it finds it, apple ipod touch 1st gen
<LinuxGuy2009> bouma: Your just mad cuase I know how to play DVDs and you dont. Get over it.
<yemino_> Reinstall my Ubuntu because I could not run While the audio skype. Now, newly reinstalled ubuntu, I the laptop's mute button always on, and I have audio. How can I fix this?
<psvasti> Mags, i have ubuntu installed now what can i do to protect it?
<Srayahu> Mags, now do sudo fdisk -l
<MysteryGuy> Let's say I'm a Ubuntu newbie, and I have almost/no idea what you are talking about
<Srayahu> brb
<Bennit> is ntfs-3g mount the same as /sbin/mount.ntfs?
<Mags> psvasti: I'm quite fresh to ubuntu myself, so I don't think I'm the right person to ask ;)
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: on the grub screen, there's a key to press to edit it (I can't remember off hand, I believe it's E)
<MysteryGuy> Is there any tutorial in that?
<Bennit> or does it use a different driver-ish thing than ntfs-3g?
<Lappie> welp,i think i just expieranced a crash, i tried to enable reflections and my sys froze
<MysteryGuy> When I select Ubuntu from the "Choose OS to boot" screen?
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: find the line with Quiet and Splash, remove those two words, then CTRL+X (I think) to boot
<llutz> Bennit: its kernel-ntfs
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: Select older kernel at bootup if you get a choice. Go into synaptic and find the "linux-image-xxxxxxx" that matches the newest not working kernel and remove it.
<Mags> Srayahu: ok, done
<bitfox> ori: you can find some information here: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries#Italian_.28Italy.29
<bitfox> ops...
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: Yes, edit the top entry (the one that reboots)
<moonos> hello
<MysteryGuy> Where would I find synaptic?
<bouma> LinuxGuy2009: i had no trouble with ./configure, make, make install, under lfs over 10years ago, on a 233mhz lappy, which could run mplayer full screen to decode divx's smoothly where windos couldnt, but yeah, keep trolling #ubuntu
<ikonia> bitfox: ?
<Srayahu> Mags, do you see it listed? It'll appear as another filesystem like /dev/sdb, etc.
<DarkX> anyone? :p i need it for tomorow T^T
<Paine> OK, got Vbox, anyone familiar with using it to boot my already existing OS on another HDD ?
<LinuxGuy2009> MysteryGuy: System->Admin
<moonos> alguieb abla español?
<Srayahu> psvasti, What are you worried about?
<Srayahu> DarkX, what's the issue?
<Mags> Srayahu: nope,  can't see it
<MilitantPotato> LinuxGuy2009: If he could see an error message he could pos fix it yea?
<bitfox> ori: this is the correct link... http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<MysteryGuy> This seems a bit...confusing?
<Srayahu> Mags, only the filesystems present for the computer?
<Lappie> ive attempted to restart ubuntu and it freezes durring the loading screen, so what do i need 2 do, i think i need 2 recover ubutnu to its orig install state?
<Mags> yea
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: two people talkin to ya can be, sorry :)
<DarkX> Srayahu: i have downloaded NTRConnect, but when i run the setup program, nothing happens at all
<Lappie> how do i do this?
<psvasti> Srayahu, i think i disabled security updates
<LinuxGuy2009>  MilitantPotato: Dont know. Dont really care to be honest.
<DarkX> not even a loading indicator
<MysteryGuy> No I mean Synaptic
<perscitus> Is NowPlaying Screenlet not compatible with Banshee Album art
<bitfox> ikonia: I posted an inaccurate link
<ikonia> ah, no problem
<krabador> i need help
<Mags> Srayahu: yes
<Srayahu> psvasti, someone cracking into the computer should not be much of an issue. If you're concerned you can encrypt your /home folder or even the whole HDD. One second...
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: it's just a giant list, search for the package linux said, right click the latest one and do remove
<psvasti> thanks
<Bennit> llutz: so if I want ntfs-3g instead i should explicitly mount with the ntfs-3g command?
<krabador> my Pro/Wireless 2200BG don't want work
<llutz> Bennit: yes
<Srayahu> psvasti, run ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<krabador> it worked an half hour
<Hathadar> psvasti: I found this the other day.
<Hathadar> http://drwho.virtadpt.net/archive/2009/02/23/practical-whole-disk-encryption-or-how-to-frustrate-data-forensi
<krabador> later nothing
<MilitantPotato> krabador: did you check your PM from ubottu?
<Grackle> So is there a channel for complaining about the new Ubuntu brand? :)
<Srayahu> Mags, I am looking at your issue, one moment...
<MysteryGuy> linux-image-2.6.31-19?
<LinuxGuy2009> Grackle: What do you mean?
<duffydack> can wubi install ubuntu from the net, like the small netinstall cd can?
<krabador> MilitantPotato, yes, the link is offline
<MilitantPotato> MysteryGuy: That'd be the one.
<Srayahu> !iphone > Mags
<ubottu> Mags, please see my private message
<Grackle> LinuxGuy2009, people don't react well to UI/theme changes.
<DarkX> could someone please help me out real quick? i need it for tomorrow :o
<MysteryGuy> Ok, thank you
<Hathadar> Complete newbie. ubuntu 9.10 server. I just inserted a DGE-530T gigabit ethernet card.  lspci recognizes the card.  What more do I need to do?
<DarkX> i know its impolite to ask it like this but its urgent :3
<LinuxGuy2009> Grackle: You dont have to use Ubuntu if you dont like it. I dont like Ubuntu either. About to remove it.
<Mags> Srayahu: that site seems to be down atm
<MysteryGuy> Also, I am having Compiz problem
<MilitantPotato> krabador: it's working for me, try the link in your pm
<Mags> Srayahu: oh nvm
<MysteryGuy> I probably can't see the Compiz window
<kosst> mlya? nvidia vipustila new driver/ a huli ubunta
<MysteryGuy> But when I shutdown Ubuntu, the bars and everything disappears and I can see a window that seems to be it
<Grackle> LinuxGuy2009, I've been using Ubuntu since it came out. If the theme is that bad, I can always switch back with a couple clicks.
<MysteryGuy> It's like it's under the background
<Srayahu> DarkX, sorry, I am looking at the issue now.
<Nijverheid> any ideas how I can download my email off a server onto my local machine and make it viewable from different operating systems on the hard-drive?
<DarkX> ok thanks :D
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Im outta here. Im going back to Debian.
<bouma> has anyone seen libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/fred/.dvdnav/.map'
<Srayahu> I like Debian too, but 5.03 is really starting to show it's age... >_>
<ori> bitfox: thanx
<MysteryGuy> Also, when I try to download, for example, "Bos Wars" It says "Not available in the current data"
<kosst> rosia vas otopred
<MysteryGuy> and that happens with many other stuff
<kosst> v anal
<MysteryGuy> Sorry for asking so much stuff, but I am trying to get used to Linux
<Lappie> me 2 :)
<Nijverheid> MysteryGuy: asking questions is always a good thing. Shows you're genuinely interested :)
<kosst> da hot 4
<DarkX> Srayahu: can you find anything? :3
<MysteryGuy> Ok
<Srayahu> DarkX, I'm sorry, but I don't really know what to suggest. >_>
<MysteryGuy> How would I fix my "Not available in the current data" problem?
<Srayahu> DarkX, have you tried #Linux?
<DarkX> well do you perhaps know a replacement program?
<Paine> i have ubunto on Hdd0, and Win xp on hdd1, loaded currently into Ubuntu, any way to "boot" WinXp on hdd1 inside ubuntu ?
<DarkX> not yet:p
<Srayahu> DarkX, no. =P Sorry!
<Hathadar> I just installed a gigabit ethernet card.  It shows up on lspci.  It does now show up on ifconfig.  What do I need to do?
<llutz> Nijverheid: do you have imap-access to your mails?
<Nijverheid> llutz: yes
<DarkX> i just need a program like radmin, but i need browser acces since at the place i need it, most ports are blocked
<llutz> Nijverheid: http://www.athensfbc.com/imap_tools/#imapdump
<MysteryGuy> Anyone?
<Nijverheid> ooh, thanks llutz :D
<Lappie> i would like to return ubuntu to the state it was in when i installed it, what do i need to do? its installed with windows, do i need to uninstall/reinstall it?
<Srayahu> Lappie, fresh reinstall
<icmpchat> strange message comes up ( xxxx does not end on cylinder boundary.) when I run fdisk -l see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q7MsNi7E anyone?
<kosst> sidit za compom bashka///
<Srayahu> Lappie, if you don't want your old /home folders and stuff I can help with that.
<Srayahu> Lappie, check your PM's.
<Srayahu> DarkX, http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3Aqi7dvj9mh31&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+remote+browser+access&sa=Search ?
<bouma> main error: no access module matched "dvd"
<kosst> daite grin kard pokori sranuu us
<icmpchat> does anyone know what "does not end on cylinder boundary" means and how i can fix that (i installed windows first and the installed ubuntu 9.10
<LordDragon> hi all
<Srayahu> !hi | LordDragon
<ubottu> LordDragon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Srayahu> *cause I'm too lazy to say hello myself...*
<glphvgacs> cd /: No such a file or directory
<glphvgacs> WTF
<kosst> ochko test...
<bouma> bouma: vlc wont play dvd discs, it will play as a dir, ive installed and reinstalled each of vlc, mplayer, libdvdcss2, libdvdread4, and gstreamer, and everything that matched a complete removal of vlc
<KB1JWQ> Sylphid|netbook: You didn't include the :, did you?
<glphvgacs> no
<GeekSquid> glphvgacs: get rid of the :
<bouma> oh im on 64bit
<glphvgacs> cd /
<bouma> 9.10
<glphvgacs> says No such file or dir
<glphvgacs> uname -a: command not found
<kosst> run sfinktoe
<KB1JWQ> glphvgacs: You in single user mode?
<MysteryGuy> I tried a tutorial on the Internet to fix the "Not available in the current data" but it didn't work at all
<glphvgacs> KB1JWQ: no
<LordDragon> apparently inittab isnt used on ubuntu 9.04. where would i go to add a line like "s0:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty -L 2400 ttyUSB vt100" ?
<KB1JWQ> glphvgacs: pastebin the output of "mount"
<LordDragon> supposedly there is something called upstart now
<MysteryGuy> http://blog.exprimeit.co.uk/?p=181=2 that tutorial
<LordDragon> but i dont know where to go or how to add that line to it
<kosst> amerikoss иди на [eq
<glphvgacs> KB1JWQ: can't paste, no connection, but mount says none on /sys/*
<bouma> btw there are a number of matches on google which are threads with no reply
<llutz> LordDragon: /etc/event.d
<glphvgacs> KB1JWQ: none on /vat lock
<bouma> so im not the only person having this problem, and have not foudn a fix
<KB1JWQ> Yay, you broke it!
<princess> oui ca marche
<bouma> harro
<spydon> What is the name of the compizconfig-settings-manager if you want to run it from a terminal?
<glphvgacs> KB1JWQ: how so?
<heoa> how to truncate in wget like:   $ wget --mirror -O - google.com > site_backup ?
<Srayahu> spydon, ccsm
<spydon> Srayahu, thx!
<princess> coucou    une question siou plait
<llutz> LordDragon: look at those tty*-files there
<MysteryGuy> :(
<yemino_> Do you know how fix the audio problem of HP pavilion laptop? I don't listen nothing
<icmpchat> hp sucks
<DarkX> Srayahu: so with the VNC + Java applet, any idea how? :p
<DarkX> i have a hp laptop lol, kinda regret it indeed
<Archy> Hello everyone! I have question. How can i watch IP-TV (it is windows executable) on my ubuntu? I tried to use WINE, but it didn't open the IP-Television player
<Dan_E> MysteryGuy try reinstalling the latest kernel and see if things work after reboot
<Archy> PM me pls
<MysteryGuy> How would I do that?
<seanbrystone> I cant get vnc working, im able to connect but its not updating the screen
<Dan_E> same way you uninstalled it
<Archy> Hello everyone! I have question. How can i watch IP-TV (it is windows executable) on my ubuntu? I tried to use WINE, but it didn't open the IP-Television player
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Archy
<ubottu> Archy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<princess> c'est francais ici ou pas?
<loonyseo> Hi everyone
<KB1JWQ> !fr | princess
<Dan_E> only mark for install
<ubottu> princess: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Paine> how do you access another drive in terminal
<princess> merci
<melwtech35> getting owned today,,
<Archy> Hello everyone! I have question. How can i watch IP-TV (it is windows executable) on my ubuntu? I tried to use WINE, but it didn't open the IP-Television player.  Can anyone help me ?
<icmpchat> how you got owned?
<linxeh> Archy: look for a linux alternative
<Archy> can we talk about this in PM ?
<LordDragon> how can i retrigger the stuff in event.d without rebooting?
<linxeh> Archy: ask here, someone else might know more
<Archy> ok, i am using ubuntu. What distributive can you offerme, to run windows programs easier, better ?
<psvasti> http://pastebin.com/M1Ggb5Gh
<Berzerker> HammerTiem, hey
<heoa> Can you use BSD-style @daily, @montly -- in Crontab?
<linxeh> Archy: how about Windows ?
<KB1JWQ> Archy: crossover has some interesting solutions.
<llutz> heoa: yes
<heoa> llutz: cool
<Archy> linxeh, i hate bill gates
<KB1JWQ> Archy: But I'd still take a look at alternatives.
<DarkX> gates quited MS anyway xD
<KB1JWQ> !ot | Archy
<ubottu> Archy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Archy> KB1JWQ, crossover is ubuntu application ?
<VCoolio> Paine: mount it first, then browse to the mount point
<KB1JWQ> Archy: No, it's a Linux program.
<linxeh> Archy: look at alternative software. dont run Windows software on Linux unless you have to - its an almost impossible task, and WINE and derivatives such as Crossover do a good, but not perfect job. You could also look at something like VirtualBox to run Windows in a VM, or maybe a ReactOS install (though its not much better than Wine)
<Paine> Vcoolio: it is mounted as 204 GB Filesystem
<psvasti> when i tried to run ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase i got what i put in pastebin :s
<EmpJoe> Hey
<linxeh> Archy: what are you trying to run? IP-TV is a generic term
<MysteryGuy> Does Ubuntu come with these or do I need to get any? * GTK+ 2+
<MysteryGuy> * SDL 1.2+
<MysteryGuy> * SDL_image
<FloodBot1> MysteryGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EmpJoe> i could use some help. No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<VCoolio> Paine: it's probably in /media
<EmpJoe> on exim install
<Paine> Vcoolio: ok thanks ill check
<MysteryGuy> I'm trying to get DF to work
<Archy> linxeh, ip-tv is windows program, you can wath television channels in it :)
<Nitsuga> MysteryGuy, are you trying to compile or run the app?
<perscitus> How do you disable Show Desktop mode in Scale plugin in Compiz?
<git__> hi
<MysteryGuy> run
<DarkX> bah i'm off, gonna look into it tomorow again :p
<DarkX> cya ^^
<linxeh> Archy: IP-TV means internet protocol television. it is such a generic term. please provide a link to the program
<DarkX> thanks for the help tho :D
<kosst_> plise share youre anal
<Archy> http://borpas.info/iptvplayer
<Archy> http://borpas.info/download/IpTvPlayer-setup.exe - direct link to program
<a359> Archy: I would first try virtualbox or vmware.
<MysteryGuy> It seems to work nicely after a restart :)
<madjoe> Is there any way I could rip just SELECTED songs from my audio CD with Rhythmbox?
<linxeh> heh :o good luck with that. try virtualbox / vmware or similar as suggested, using a Windows CD
<Dan_E> good
<VCoolio> Paine: actually if it's mounted you can run "mount" to check where it is mounted to
<linxeh> Archy: you might want to find a russian channel to discuss this in too
<Paine> Vcoolio: found it thank you. know how to run a boot file from terminal
<MysteryGuy> Thank you everyone
<kosst_> my fuck all
<linxeh> kosst_: language
<melwtech35> ubuntu 9.10 , seems that when i install the latest virtualbox with guest additions i can only achieve opengl 1.1, this would suggest an issue with my graphics adapter but its a stock intel integrated onboard, any ideas?
<linxeh> !language | kosst_
<ubottu> kosst_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Archy> is there russian channels for ubuntu ?
<Nitsuga> MysteryGuy, you should already have GTK (if you use Ubuntu, and not Kubuntu) SDL and SDL_image ar packages libsdl1.2debian and libsdl-image1.2
<KB1JWQ> !ru | Archy
<ubottu> Archy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MysteryGuy> Ok
<MysteryGuy> It works nicely after a restart
<VCoolio> Paine: what do you want to run?
<Cryptoclown> hey
<Archy> oh, thank you friends! Have a nice day! Bill GAYtes sucks xD
<MysteryGuy> I just had to start it once and then restart
<Mags> is it possible to change the gdm theme in 9.10 ?
<linxeh> Archy: no he doesnt
<Archy> thank for help
<Cryptoclown> just a question about dual booting
<MysteryGuy> Those would be my questions for today :)
<MysteryGuy> Thank you everyone
<VCoolio> Mags: check gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<Archy> ok, if he doesn't then his licenses does
<Nitsuga> no prob ;)
<linxeh> Archy: if you are using Linux because you think Bill Gates sucks then you are doing it for the wrong reason
<Cryptoclown> if i install windows xp on one partition and ubuntu on another, when i start-up my laptop would it auto-boot to either, or would i choose which one
<kosst_> sral na vash tipa нфяшл skoro vi po russki govorit budite
<melwtech35> Cryptoclown, either or
<melwtech35> ...aka you can chose
<Cryptoclown> it gives me an option melwtech
<jpds> !ru | kosst_
<ubottu> kosst_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nijverheid> kosst_: what are you on about mate?
<Cryptoclown> i chose on startup, yes...
<seanbrystone> I cant get vnc working, im able to connect but its not updating the screen
<melwtech35> you can edit your bootloader to which ever way you wish Cryptoclown
<Paine> Vcoolio: pm dialog
<Archy> i have problems with * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Cryptoclown> ok
<melwtech35> e..g. with grub you can set it to boot just to ubuntu unless you press tab
<Cryptoclown> thanks
<melwtech35> install windows first then ubuntu though
<Cryptoclown> ok
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> wow the people in the backtrack chat are not welcome to new comers like me
<melwtech35> if you break your bootloader simply put in windows restore disc and go cmd and type fixmbr
<Nitsuga> Cryptoclown, if you are going to install ubuntu with windows (dual-boot) I recommend you to give about 15 gb to ubutnu and save the data on windows, because ubuntu can read windows but windiws can't read ubuntu.
<melwtech35> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, backtrack chat is where?
<luca_> #ubuntu -it
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> backtrack-linux
<Cryptoclown> ok
<Nitsuga> seanbrystone, disable compiz (desktop effects)
<`mOOse`> XxxdirtyfrankxxX did you wear your dick tracy badge when you went in there?
<seanbrystone> Nitsuga, ah i figured it was compiz, thanks for the confirmation
<seanbrystone> something so simple
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> lol no
<Cryptoclown> BUT, once ubuntu is on one partition, and windows on another, how do i chose which i'd like to boot on to
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> but seriously all you people tried to help me wiht my problems
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> they were kinda mean
<Nijverheid> Cryptoclown: the grub loader will take care of that :)
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> kept telling me to google shit
<FloodBot1> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cryptoclown> sweet
<Nitsuga> seanbrystone, yeah, compiz++ will fix that and many more issues with compiz...
<Cryptoclown> thanks fellas
<melwtech35> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, no offence but people who are using backtrack generally like to think they can help themselves
<devdz> my connection is not steady i connect by pon dsl-provider after few it disconnect itself knowing that its not a prob with the connection but dunno wat? wat shud i do ?
<melwtech35> lazy people like you and me come to IRC ;)
<abdelrahman> anybody experiencing a lot of cpu cycle usage with flash 10 and youtube
<Cryptoclown> lmao
<`mOOse`> this is kinda the romper room of the linux community for sure
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> well i mean im a network admin so i have to test security
<Kangarooo> Programm Transmision. Whats the default on ubuntu when clicked X? it minimizes to tray or asks do u want to exit?
<Nijverheid> abdelrahman: yes I am :/ bring on HTML5 :D
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> plus i got a job to purposely mess up some1s network
<melwtech35> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, then backtrack isn't the best palce to start probably
<Paine> Anyone have Linux/Ubuntu on 1 hd, and windows on a 2nd hd that has a moment ?
<KB1JWQ> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: Yes, yet it would appear you're not comfortable with the role you've been given, or the tools to do the job.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> na i can do everything just fine on backtrack
<ikonia> Paine: sure
<abdelrahman> Nijverheid: that certainly is not working correctly!!
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> my wireless raadio isnt supported in backtrack
<[THC]AcidRain> weeeeeee this room is so lively
<melwtech35> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, tell me what you do with backtrack that you cant do anywhere else
<`mOOse`> XxxdirtyfrankxxX isn't that clever?
<Nitsuga> abdelrahman, always have. flash is just horrible on linux
<`mOOse`> heh
<abdelrahman> is it a problem if firefox? or adobe?
<Mags> VCoolio: thanks, but with gdm2setup I still can't add a theme..just change the background etc.
<Nitsuga> Paine, I do.
<abdelrahman> ok
<KB1JWQ> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: So get a USB wireless card for use with backtrack.  It's not hard.
<Nijverheid> abdelrahman: no, but when it is fully implemented etc, everything should be just fine :D
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yea thats what i did
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> untill today i found out it was semi supported
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> im not retarted ok
<VCoolio> Mags: the decoration tab
<melwtech35> i recommend the rt73 for your hacking needs
<melwtech35> ebay 15$
<KB1JWQ> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: I'm almost infinitely patient with new users, but those who've represented themselves as a networking professional get no sympathy when they disprove it.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yea i dont do security
<KB1JWQ> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: THen tell them that.
<KB1JWQ> Problem solved.
<Mags> VCoolio: oh right..sorry.. :/
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i just manage cisco routers
<Kangarooo> abdelrahman: yes always its been like that. im on xubuntu and even without flash sometimes cpu is 100%. ah actually it was like that with FF now im on chrome and also couse FF has 1px slider bug
<jsubl2> anyone know if at&t uverse works with ubuntu
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> but i am having some fun with backtrack
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, sadly yes
<KB1JWQ> I don't do Exchange, I tell my employers that and guess what?  They don't have me manage Exchange.
<michael_linux> hello... Greetings to all :)
<melwtech35> so, glx server version reports 1.2 yet virtualbox guest reports opengl 1.1 , latest drivers for * is there any obvious cause?
<KB1JWQ> michael_linux: O HAI
<Kangarooo> Programm Transmision. Whats the default on ubuntu when clicked X? it minimizes to tray or asks do u want to exit?
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: why sadly
<seanbrystone> using uverse now in fact
<seanbrystone> it sucks
<[THC]AcidRain> weed and xanax
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, too friggen slow
<linxeh> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> yo THC
<jsubl2> which speed do you have
<[THC]AcidRain> :D
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i am on weed an xanax right now
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> lmao
<seanbrystone> 5 mb/s down
<luca_> #ubuntu - it
<[THC]AcidRain> lol. i got the weed
<[THC]AcidRain> out of the xannies >_>
<michael_linux> anyone know GRUB? I have a small question
<KB1JWQ> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, [THC]AcidRain: Take it elsewhere please.
<linxeh> !ot | [THC]AcidRain XxxdirtyfrankxxX
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain XxxdirtyfrankxxX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> michael_linux: Ask. :-)
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: had an occasion to try the wifi hotspots. do they work
<ikonia> guys - enough please, check the topic
<luca_> for italian chat?
<Kangarooo> hi [THC]AcidRain
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a ubuntu question
<erUSUL> !it | luca_
<ubottu> luca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<[THC]AcidRain> how hard is it to opperate while high? ;)
<Kangarooo> Programm Transmision. Whats the default on ubuntu when clicked X? it minimizes to tray or asks do u want to exit?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> im legitimatley prescribed, however i appologize
<LaireTM> Hello I try to start a game server with this sh file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bnEeiKC4 and get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AQcfC79Z
<linxeh> thanks ikonia
<abdelrahman> I hve another problem, my tablet doesn't hibernate or suspend if I rotate the screen then rotate it back.. I have a script that automatically handles the rotation, it listens to acpi events...not sure how to move forward
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, does uverse do public wifi's? I think uverse is just for the home, not public wifi's, maybe im wrong
<luca_> #ubuntu-it
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i didnt know backtrack was built off of ubuntu untill today
<michael_linux> Well, got Windows7 installed, read problems from GRUB after installing Ubuntu, can't load windows or ubuntu, anyone know a good reliable linux bootloader?
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: no idea, but delete ~/.config/transmission and restart transmission and you're back to default; also set it how you want in the preferences
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i think i can get my wifi card working because i saw a forum on it earlier
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> grub or lilo
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: are you looking for support/discussion on ubuntu or backtrack ?
<seanbrystone> yep backtrack is Ubuntu Intrepid or something
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: the wifi hotspots around the USA are part of one of the packages.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> ikonia no ive been trying to get backtrack to regocnize my usb wifi card
<Kangarooo> VCoolio: im on xubuntu. i want to make some package changes. or at least make wishlist. so how its default on ubuntu? Programm Transmision. Whats the default on ubuntu when clicked X? it minimizes to tray or asks do u want to exit?
<michael_linux> Didn't find much from forum
<erUSUL> !grub2 | michael_linux
<ubottu> michael_linux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Kangarooo> VCoolio: can u try?
<erUSUL> michael_linux: try supergrubdisk
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: ok - then we don't need to talk about it in this channel, there is #backtrack-linux for backtrack support discussion
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, interesting. well im not sure then sorry :)
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> ikonia
<michael_linux> ok thank you!!!
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> ikonia: i tried that they werent very nice in there actually kind of mean
<AndyGraybeal> how do i install the kernal sources?
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: I understand that, however this channel does not support backtrack
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: it goes to tray for me, but that may also be may configuration, don't remember
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: thanks for the confirmation on uverse.  i have att dsl and uverse is going to double my speed from 3 to 6.  so hopefully it will faster to me
<abdelrahman> I have a hp tablet, it doesn't hibernate or suspend, if I rotate the screen upside down then back... I'm using randr to do the rotation.. can anybody help
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> but backtrack is built off of ubuntu
<`mOOse`> seanbrystone - what is uverse?
<VCoolio> Kangarooo: boot the livecd and try there
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, i hope they double mine!
<Paine> ikonia: i have 2hd, 1 has ubuntu on it, its the one i have currently loaded. i have WinXP on the other HD. To switch between the OS im just choosing in the boot menu which HD i want to start.
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> so later on im gonna try to follow this adapters installation with ubunus forums
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: it doesn't matter, we don't support it here, #backtrack-linux is for backtrack support, please
<seanbrystone> moose AT&T's DSL
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> its general stuff, its not real specific
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: they have just started selling the fiber and uverse in my neighborhood
<`mOOse`> ahhh k
<Kangarooo> VCoolio:  i dont want to dl ubuntu live cd just for that. i have xubuntu live cd but about that i know. i dont know about ubuntu
<Paine> ikonia: im trying to figure out if there is a way to boot windows inside ubuntu, using the instal i already have in place on my hd
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: my first shot at fiber
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, yeah im on fiber now, we're getting offtopic now though :)
<claws> hi all! anyone have good link's for learning CLI ?
<jsubl2> seanbrystone: ok sorry
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: please - its not the topic for this channel, stop asking
<ikonia> Paine: you'd have to use virtualzation such as kvm/vmware/vbox
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> ikonia i appologize if im flooding but you ubuntu people are nice and actually offer good help. an hour ago you people helped me tremendously
<seanbrystone> jsubl2, dont be sorry, but you see ikonia is laying down the law :)
<ikonia> claws: tldp.org
<GeekSquid> jsubl2: yes, it will work... I have Verizon FIOS at home and ATT Uverse at work
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: not flooding - just offtopic so please stop asking for support with backtrack
<jsubl2> GeekSquid: thanks
<claws> ikonia: thank you vm  :)
<jsubl2> nuff said
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> well i am sorry everybody, can i ask you why you like ubuntu over other linux distros?
<Paine> ikonia: i tried vbox, it wants to virtually create an OS, instead of using the install already in place on the 2nd hd
<Dougwiser> ubuntu has the best online support
<heoa> llutz: can you use the full notation shortcuts like "*\2" for "@daily\2"?
<Dougwiser> and it just rocks
<gonzolively> Hey guys, I've used multiple Linux systems before, however for some reason on my newest install of Ubuntu 9.10 I cannot get my USB Hard Drive to automount, does anyone have any advice?  Thanks
<seanbrystone> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, ask that in #Ubuntu-offtopic lol you gonna get yelled at (Again)
<llutz> heoa: yes too
<MysteryGuy> OK, I reinstalled Compiz, but the way I try to start it doesn't work
<MysteryGuy> Is there any special way to use Compiz?
<llutz> heoa: man 5 crontab
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> dude im sorry where do i go
<VCoolio> gonzolively: did you put it in fstab? paste the line here
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> this is my first time using irc
<KB1JWQ> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: #backtrack-linux
<gonzolively> Vcoolio: I haven't actually put it in fstab yet
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> i know about the backtrack one, whats the ubuntu off topic
<seanbrystone> XxxdirtyfrankxxX, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic once you join #backtrack-linux
<marenostrum> Hello Dear Friends; in Karmic -for the first time- I dedicated a seperate partion for /home and opt for passphrase protection for it and /home is safely encrypted now. I have my passphrase at hand. Question: Before installling a new release -let's say Lucid- should I "unlock" it, remove encryption protection by some means (?) to enable the new release write something needed (i.e. new default folders) to home directory? Or will I be asked for the pass
<marenostrum> phrase during the install process?
<xenocampanoli> So it looks like apt-get install of sun java6 sdk trashes Ubuntu, both server and client.  Does anyone know about this?
<Hathadar> My new gigabit card is recognized by lspci but is not present in ifconfig.  What more do I need to do?
<XxxdirtyfrankxxX> <----- nooob to irc
<ikonia> XxxdirtyfrankxxX: you go to backtrack-linux - you're already in that channel
<claws> is there a way for me to end task's ?
<bitfox> for all irssi users... how can i obtain a list of channels start as s* /list s*???
<VCoolio> gonzolively: that's the way to automount stuff; try that; /dev/device /mount/point fstype user,default 0 0     <<something like that
<heoa> llutz: how did you get to the fifth node or find it?
<xenocampanoli> So it looks like apt-get install of sun java6 sdk trashes Ubuntu, both server and client.  Does anyone know about this?
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: no it doesn't
<xenocampanoli> Man, it really has admin on my two machines at a halt.  Is this a known problem?
<llutz> heoa: "see also" at "man crontab" told me
<gonzolively> VCoolio: THanks
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: installing java does not issue a halt command
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: if you have a problem, please be specific, don't exagerate
<xenocampanoli> No, not a halt command.  I am stuck on one machine in synaptic, and it won't exit.
<linxeh> bitfox: why not use the web list ?
<xenocampanoli> On my server, apt-get and dpkg are broken.
<claws> how can i end a running program manualy?
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: please define "broken"
<heoa> llutz: when you press "$ man crontab", is there some shortcut to "$ man 5 crontab"?
<ikonia> claws: look at the "kill" command
<linxeh> bitfox: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<xenocampanoli> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<llutz> heoa: ehhh, i don't know
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: ok - that's not broken, you need to remove that lock file
<xenocampanoli> ikonia:  I would have thought the java installs would have been well tested.
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: it's nothing to do with java
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: you have a lock file in place
<heoa> llutz: like "^n", "^}", "^)", "^j" with info
<chili555> xenocampanoli, that also may happen if you try to apt-get while synaptic is also open
<jordan_> hiya ubuntu fans
<llutz> heoa: i don't think you can, but i'm not sure
<jordan_> are u all real people?
<xenocampanoli> Okay, I deleted the lock on the server.  it seems fine now.  Should I install some other way?  It looks like java sdk installs are hosed?
<ikonia> jordan_: yes
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: stop saying java installs are "hosed" explain the problem
<marenostrum> jordan_: Yes we are and hi.
<xenocampanoli> Where I froze up on the server was the JRE thingy.  It gave me a dialog box, but did not allow any response.
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: if you exagerate the problem, or don't give details, we can't help
<jordan_> i have a question
<Jordan_U> jordan_ All exept ubottu :)
<michael_linux> Download from ubuntu ATI 5770 , restart ubuntu and then get a small image saying: AMD Hardware Incompartible
<michael_linux> got any tips ?
<xenocampanoli> ikonia:  Dialog box is the right thing to say I believe.  It was where it asked permissions.
<seanbrystone> claws, and theres also htop you can use to semi-graphically see AND kill a running process
<jordan_> how do i get a desktop like the Linspire os
<xenocampanoli> I didn't get to see that on my workstation though.  On there, synaptic just froze.
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: you need to use tab to navigate around the dialog and accept the license
<jordan_> ?
<xenocampanoli> ikonia:  <tab>.  I believe I tried that.  I can try again.  What about synaptic.  It just froze on my laptop.
<michael_linux> got any tips?
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: reboot your laptop and try again, you probably missed the dialog gui
<jordan_> ikona how good r u with ubuntu
<ikonia> jordan_: I'm fine
<xenocampanoli> ikonia:  Sounds like they could do a better job of that.  I better install it from shell next time.
<bitfox> linxeh: I think there was a particular shortcuts to have channels list with irssi
<jordan_> how do u send messages to others but others cant see?
<marenostrum> jordan_: Try to change themes etc. if you mean that.
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: no - hundreeds / thousands of other people don't have an issue with this
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: it works fine
<bitfox> linxeh: how can i move all server messages to another blank window?
<jordan_> idk what im doing :S
<seanbrystone> jordan_, type /msg seanbrystone Hello!
<xenocampanoli> I don't believe you.  But I want to be helpful...dragging off to a meeting.  I will try again later and try to give more information on this area.
<`mOOse`> java is probably installed as often or more often than mp3 codecs xenocampanoli....
<`mOOse`> probably THE most installed drivers
<linxeh> bitfox: I'd ask in #irssi, or read the irssi FAQ/manual
<linxeh> bitfox: I read it to set it up, now I just use it
<ikonia> xenocampanoli: look at the bug reports - thousands of people have no proble, yet you are the first to report this....I wonder if it's java.....or you ?
<jordan_> whats desktops can u download?
<`mOOse`> xenocampanoli - and as many people bitch about it too - flash is really nasty in linux
<jordan_> i tell whats nasty in linux
<seanbrystone> flash is nasty in any OS
<jordan_> looking at tiger woods in firefox XD
<linxeh> xenocampanoli: I use java extensively. I've just installed a new ubuntu box with openjdk on, and upgraded another. both worked fine.
<ikonia> jordan_: all the standard ones are available, gnome/kde/xfce/fluxbox etc
<jordan_> fluxbox?
<Jordan_U> !desktop | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ikonia> jordan_: yes, it' a desktop
<bitfox> linxeh: I have already read the manual but i'm not sure about the steps to follow... i ask in irssi channel
<linxeh> xenocampanoli: what problem are you having ?
<bitfox> linxeh: thanks
<marenostrum> jordan_: ubuntu (GNOME), kunumtu (KDE), xubuntu (xfce) and you can install any other by your own.
<GeekSquid> !gnomelook | jordan_
<KIAaze> hi, I'm trying to set up samba. Can anybody help me?
<KIAaze> I can't even see my samba shares locally (smb://)
<nickolas> ok i'll give one more try in here! i have this problem this is a photo of my desktop before http://tinypic.com/r/162016r/6 then i get this http://tinypic.com/r/2rpcmpt/6 and thats how my desktop looks like after http://tinypic.com/r/zl9e81/6 . i run karmic koala that is ubuntu 9.10, i have a AMD sepron proccesor, 2GB RAM, alocated 21GB for Root, 4GB for Swap And 50GB for home, this has been happening to the previous version of ubuntu plus
<nickolas>  to the following distros i have tried to run in this laptop (fedora11 and 12, mandriva 2010, mint 7, and OpenSuse 10.2) any suggestions why this is happening!!!!?
<marenostrum> jordan_: * kubuntu
<Purpley> Hey im trying to run Idjc with shoutcast but when i run idjc and try to connect to my server it dosent work and when shoutcast is running it says its down on the webpage
<abysse> hi, i want to share my wifi connection by ethernet, how am i suppose to do?
<ikonia> !pm > jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !isc > abysse
<tucemiux> where can I view the error message that appear when you boot up your machine?
<linxeh> nickolas: you need to get further from the screen with your digital camera
<abysse> !isc
<ikonia> !pm | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abysse> ikonia what is isc?
<ikonia> !isc | abysse
<jordan_> marenostrum whats the fluxbox desktop like?
<jordan_> im after the linspire desktop
<IdleOne> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ikonia> abysse: the bot is being slow
<jordan_> idk what type it is?
<IdleOne> ikonia: you had a bit of dyslexia is all :)
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> well spotted
<nickolas> linxeh: thats the best visible foto i can get the error window says missing resourses and the explaination is just small squers instead of letters
<abysse> okay it tells me that it doen't know about isc
<GeekSquid> nickolas: ubuntu plus is not supported here ... ubuntu plus is a derevative version, and none of us run it ... suggest getting a real copy of ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com/download
<marenostrum> jordan_: http://www.fluxbox.org/screenshots/
<IdleOne> !ics > abysse
<ubottu> abysse, please see my private message
<linxeh> nickolas: take the picture from further back
<linxeh> nickolas: a picture of the whole screen, so it is in focu
<jordan_> ty marenostrum
<Azuvix> Quick question? I've forgotten what the name of the "off-topic" channel is...
<jordan_> any u heard of Linspire/Xandros?
<rww> Azuvix: #ubuntu-offtopic
<abysse> IdleOne ikonia thanks it is awesome
<ikonia> jetscreamer: yes, it's well known
<linxeh> !ot | Azuvix
<ubottu> Azuvix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> oops
<IdleOne> welcome abysse
<abysse> and u might need it :) so
<Azuvix> Geez, if that were any more-obvious, it would have hit me in the face.
<marenostrum> jordan_: I've heard but didn't use.
<ikonia> jordan_: it's well known, but this channel discusses ubuntu
<jetscreamer> what? mistab?
<abysse> !ics IdleOne
<ikonia> jetscreamer: correct, sorry
<abysse> ^^
<tucemiux> where can I view the error message that appear when you boot up your machine?
<shairozan> excellent
<jordan_> ikonia: what channel discusses xandros?
<ikonia> !isc
<jetscreamer> np
<nickolas> my ubuntu is a cd i got straight from the canonical you know you go o their page ubuntu that is and request them to send you ubuntu on a cd
<IdleOne> abysse: I know it already but thank you
<shairozan> syslog
<rww> !ics | abysse, ikonia
<ubottu> abysse, ikonia: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<shairozan> tail -200 /var/log/syslog
<IdleOne> rww: :) lol
<abysse> lol
<DreamDemon> KaiForce, You still here?
<jordan_> whats another desktop ubuntu uses
<jordan_> apart from fluxbox
<ikonia> jordan_: I listed them for you
<ikonia> jordan_: you where also given a link from ubottu
<IdleOne> jordan_: KDE,XFCE,LXDE....
<jordan_> sorry
<OooKoTooO> Hello!
<shairozan> Howdy
<jordan_> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 for first time
<shairozan> How did it go?
<`mOOse`> XFCE FTW
<AimlessZealot> Odd, I have learned that if I download a flash video, Totem plays it perfectly, but Firefox still won't allow sound.
<shairozan> 9.10 was a bit buggy for me, but I love it now that I've ironed it out
<jordan_> badly
<shairozan> Ugh sorry to hear that. What's going on? Still having some bugs?
<AimlessZealot> I like 9.10 myself, but this is annoying me.
<jordan_> idk
<marenostrum> jordan_: Yes, and you have GNOME at hand now. Do you want to change it?
<jordan_> just wont let me access my usb
<shairozan> Flash drive / ext hard drive?
<jordan_> flash usb
<jordan_> i have coursework to finish
<jordan_> just saying error
<edoceo> I've got a samba domain controller box that my Nt4 and W95 systems (not domain members) cannot connect to
<jordan_> funny enought
<abysse> ok i(ve understood (im french) but i need a little thing : do i have to tick "Shared to other computer" for ethernet (
<jordan_> it works on my windows vista laptop
<shairozan> weird
<shairozan> when you plug it in
<shairozan> if you run lsusb
<marenostrum> jordan_: Interesting. What you get when you connect your flash drive?
<shairozan> Might want to see if you have any unnamed entries
<abysse> or wifi (the one who is connected to internet
<edoceo> "Specified server cannot perform requested operation" when we try to connect
<jordan_> ow deart
<jordan_> that made things a bit worser
<jordan_> this O/S is full of surprises lol
<OooKoTooO> If, i have vista,seven and ubuntu on hdd.i have grub loader. but i can choose only to boot linux or start windows loader(where i can choose vista or seven, and wich doesn't works).can i boot windows directly from grub???
<shairozan> lol
<shairozan> It's a little back and forth, but once you get the hang of it it's great
<jordan_> i lost all my work now :S
<jordan_> and still can't access the usb
<OooKoTooO> help pls!
<abysse> wich one am i suppose to share, the one which got internet or the other one (ethernet here)
<OooKoTooO> hey
<marenostrum> jordan_: I have four USB connections to Ubuntu right now, one is USB Flash, one is USB expension. I have never heard such an issue.
<GeekSquid> OooKoTooO: you can install ubuntu once you have vista and seven loaded, ubuntu will detect the other os's and bring them into grub so you can select vista 7 or ubuntu
<alex12> while using fdisk on my new SSD, i noticed it had already set the start sectors of the new partition to 63 ... is this correct for ssd slignment with 512 byte blocks?
<pradeep> asdf
<jordan_> what sort of desktop does xandros use?
<nickolas> linxeh: sorry it just happened again
<OooKoTooO> it detect's only *windows loader*
<marenostrum> OooKoTooO: You can boot Vista from Grub and that's what you are supposed to do.
<GeekSquid> OooKoTooO: the windows loader will then give you the choice of vista or 7
<pradeep> Any idea about gsoc??
<OooKoTooO> yes
<OooKoTooO> but
<nickolas> linxeh: the first photo was a screen shot the other 2 i took them with my mobile
<OooKoTooO> i  broke filesystem
<OooKoTooO> and
<jordan_> ow
<OooKoTooO> only linux can work with it
<jordan_> its KDE desktop
<Purpley> Hey guys im trying to log in to su but I errrrrr kind of embarssing but forgot my password :) but I know my password for sudo can i change it using sudo or am I screwed?
<linxeh> nickolas: yeah, I know the first was a screenshot. does it not show up in a screenshot when it goes wrong? and can you take a picture with your mobile phone from further away ?
<OooKoTooO> so i need direct loading windows from grub
<linxeh> like, so its not all fuzzy and with movement blur ?
<OooKoTooO> is it possible??
<Purpley> guys, any idea?
<linxeh> OooKoTooO: grub can boot windows, or you can remove grub by running the Windows CD and using the repair console (but you wont be be able to boot into ubuntu again)
<linxeh> Purpley: use sudo
<Losha> Purpley: yes, try sudo passwd root
<marenostrum> OooKoTooO: In my opinion, yes its more than possible.
<linxeh> Purpley: why do you have a root password ?
<OooKoTooO> yes
<nickolas> linxeh: if i take it from further out it doesn't show is blury
<jordan_> i need help
<GeekSquid> Purpley: your sudo password is the first users password, if you lost it .. at grub screen press and hold SHIFT (Karmic) or ESC (Jaunty and earlier) to get to grub screen then use recovery mode to change your password using 'passwd username'
<Purpley> linxeh, why wouldnt i? I dont want my retarded brother doing something stupid on my ubuntu last time I let him on my computer he screwed my sound up
<manas> Hi, any white hat hackers in here?
<jordan_> where can i find a website telling me all the available GUI's for ubuntu
<OooKoTooO> linxeh: yes, but i said i broke fs, and when i write bootrec /fixboot  it says that fs is not detected
<linxeh> Purpley: you should be using sudo. its much more powerful
<Purpley> linxeh, But its kind of stupid to be leaving su unsecured
<OooKoTooO> BUT i started windows 7 couple times
<OooKoTooO> and it became broken
<Elrox> manas, tons, but thats OT (off-topic) for this channel
<linxeh> Purpley: su IS secured. there is no root password by default. you set up who can use sudo, and what they can do with it with rules in /etc/sudoers
<GeekSquid> !root | Purpley
<OooKoTooO> marenostrum: how can i do this?
<ubottu> Purpley: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linxeh> Purpley: by default only the first user you create has sudo access
<nickolas> linxeh: nothing works when i get that error i have to shutdown the laptop manualy
<Losha> Purpley: having no root password set doesn't make su unsecured. Rather, it means no-one can become root using su, which is arguably safest of all...
<VCoolio> jordan_: you mean like this? http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<Purpley> GeekSquid, No it is not impossible, you can brute force it with a super computer but anyway I set a password on su
<eric_3> Hi, I need to install the MPEG-4 AAC decoder plug-in on an ubuntu machine that is not hooked to ethernet. Can someone help em find and manually install the plug in?
<linxeh> Purpley: it doesnt need a supercomputer. a typical small botnet will crack passwords in a small amount of time
<Purpley> Losha, Very well how do i disable it?
<manas> elrox: can you tell me a place where i can find documentation that works to hack a persons email id
<Elrox> Purpley, you can not brute force something that does not exist
<GeekSquid> Purpley: you cannot bruteforce the root password if there isn't one, you can however bruteforce the sudoers user and have root access
<AimlessZealot> -10 cool points manas.
<linxeh> only if you gave the users root access with sudo
<eric_3> Hi, I need to install the MPEG-4 AAC decoder plug-in on an ubuntu machine that is not hooked to ethernet. Can someone help em find and manually install the plug in?
<linxeh> you can easily lock sudo down to just particular commands for particular users
<GeekSquid> eric_3: what version of ubuntu?
<Losha> Purpley: well, you put an asterisk in the second field of the first line of /etc/shadow...
<eric_3> 9.10
<Purpley> linxeh, depends on your password, mine use symbols, numbers and letters and are usually 30+ character long and are completely random
<manas> AimlessZealot: what is that
<deborracha> #teresina
<red> Purpley: i have my pets name as sudo password
<linxeh> Purpley: nothing is completely random. but even so, having a root account is largely pointless. for day-to-day things it is better to rely on sudo - at least that way there is an audit trail of who did what when
<linxeh> red: lol
<Losha> manas: that kind of thing is generally considered off-topic here...
<linxeh> you call your pet 2%$!#!2sfshgh21143 too ?
<eric_3> GeekSquid: 9.10
<red> but my pets name is completely random, uses symbols, numbers and is over 30 character long ;)
<jordan_> i dont get all these ubuntu disks i got
<Purpley> linxeh, wheres the log? I never heard of a log for sudo
<linxeh> Purpley: check auth.log
<red> where is that log located by default btw?
<OooKoTooO> maybe you have a link on some manual??
<GeekSquid> eric_3: search here http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Losha> Purpley: almost all logs are in /var/log somewhere...
<linxeh> red: /var/log with most others
<eric_3> GeekSquid thanks, but how do i manually install it?
<Pyranix> Hi... looking for some wlan help in karmic using an archaic prism card.
<Purpley> Losha, I know, i just never check logs unless absolutley neccesary im too lazy i like --verbose more so i dont have to go look in there :)
<linxeh> it should also tell you about failures as well as successes
<serverduck> Hey I'm trying to watch some video streams and firefox keeps freezing the stream and isn't too compatible with the site. WHat browser should I use?
<GeekSquid> eric_3: after downloading the file ... it will end in .deb ... double clicking on it will install it with the Debian Package Installer
<Elrox> eric_3, it will be a .deb,,, just dpkg -i name.deb
<Purpley> or -debug
<serverduck> Got any suggestions?
<linxeh> Purpley: you should get used to the logs - else you'll miss attacks (assuming your box is internet facing in some way)
<GeekSquid> serverduck: what site?
<eric_3> GeekSquid, Elrox, Thanks!
<Nitsuga> serverduck, I think the freezes are from flash and not for firefox. Try chorme
<serverduck> GeekSquid,  CAn I post it here?
<linxeh> Purpley: fwiw, I have ssh running on a non-standard port, and I still get lots of ssh brute force style attacks
<serverduck> Nitsuga, Yes, the site uses flash for video streaming...
<GeekSquid> serverduck: type /msg Geeksquid www.site.com
<Elrox> eric_3, be sure to use sudo with that ;-)
<linxeh> tempted to set up port knocking
<Nitsuga> serverduck, also if the layout looks wrong the only browser you can use to see it "properly" is internet explorer
<serverduck> Nitsuga, I have the 9.10 64 bit version.
<red> hah, nice
<GeekSquid> serverduck: correction /msg GeekSquid site
<red> linxeh: that log showed some dude from holland had been bruteforcing me
<Nitsuga> serverduck, did you try the native 64-bit flash?
<Purpley> linxeh, wow for some reason sshd is always running for me even though I dont use it most of the time :P im amazed I never got hacked i also run http
<serverduck> Nitsuga, I used software center, I'm new to ubuntu. I installed flash from there.
<beilabs> fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda3 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?  Any ideas?
<Lappie> i want to be able to switch between ubuntu and windows like in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_je9zBNaE  is it still possible?
<linxeh> Purpley: you said yourself you dont check logs. how do you know ? how do you know the hacker didnt delete his entries in the log ?
<Losha> linxeh: since I moved my sshd to a non-standard port, I've had attacks drop to almost zero. There are almost 65535 ports to choose from. Few people bother. Pick a new port?
<red> is it usual to get bruteforced upon? :p
<red> my auth.log showed three occasions  during past two months that someone has been trying to get in for hours at a time
<linxeh> Losha: yeah, I should do - I'm lazy though ;-) I only accept connections from certain IPs now, between 8am and 7pm, and only with key access (no passwords)
<Purpley> linxeh, Im pretty sure he would of done something to my computer and anyway I have all my important doc's and business stuff in a truecrypt partition
<Nitsuga> serverduck, mmm... Software center's flash is merely an emulation of the 32 bit one. It's very buggy. There is an alpha 64 bit version of flash. It is way more stable than the emulation that we are currently using (it is planned to use that versin for defailt in Lucid)
<linxeh> red: its normal if you dont change the ports yes
<linxeh> Purpley: maybe your machine is now part of a linux botnet!!
<Losha> linxeh: I too only accept keyed access. I used to use more restrictions but between keys and a non-standard listening port, there have been virtually no breakin attempts any more
<Archy1987> how to remove "117 GB Filesystem" icons from desktop ?
<red> linxeh: guess ill change the port and add some extra safety on the password
<Purpley> linxeh, now your scaring me, come to speak of it, my network usually gets really really laggy sometimes is there a way to check if im in a botnet lol
<red> currently just random lowercase and two numbers :l
<Nitsuga> serverduck, installing the native 64 bit flash isn't difficult if you follow my instructions.
<enjoytheday> can we install boot loader in raid1 ?
<Archy1987> how to remove "117 GB Filesystem" icons from desktop ?
<Nitsuga> Archy1987, option 1: unmount it. Option 2: play with gconf (wait a minute and i will give you the exact command)
<Traveler1> Hello could someone tell me how to change the font sze in the geany execute window?
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Ok, but first I uninstal this one? from software center ?
<marenostrum> OooKoTooO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Nitsuga> serverduck, yes, please
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Ok, and next?
<Archy1987> Nitsuga, yes! thank you! i pressed unmount, and they dissapeared :))))
<linxeh> Purpley: netstat, logs, change ports, lock down access, check ps, check inet.d etc
<Traveler1> Hello could someone tell me how to change the font sze in the geany execute window?
<Traveler1> *size
<andruk> can i set the hostname of my system through a gui (karmic)?
<Purpley> linxeh, any tut on ubuntu's forum?
<Traveler1> im trying to run a java program on geany
<Traveler1> but I cant seem to change the font size
<Traveler1> its way to small for my eyes
<Nitsuga> Archy1987, they will appear again when you access it. If you need thet volume mounted you can remove the icons.
<linxeh> Purpley: probably :)
<jefelex> Travler - it's a config setting in COMP
<Traveler1> where do I find it Sir?
<jefelex> COMPIZ
<Archy1987> Nitsuga, thank you ! :)
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Done, i uninstalled it, and now?
<Traveler1> i just installed ubuntu last night
<AimlessZealot> I'll throw my problem out there and see if anyone in this batch knows the answer...
<Losha> Purpley: some ISPs are notorious for getting slow during peak times. Check your ping times to external servers e.g. google
<Purpley> linxeh, kk Ill get to that at some point :) Right now this freggin idjc isnt working and shoutcast server isnt grrrrrrr
<Nitsuga> serverduck, i'm googling the download page. Please wait me
<Purpley> Losha, I do the pings are normal
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Shure, thanks so much.
<AimlessZealot> I've uninstalled and reinstalled Flash, Firefox and every audio component -- No luck. Firefox does not play flash audio and Sound Preferences do not even list it while Youtube or any other flash service is running. Anyone have a clue?
<Elrox> Purpley, you can create your own log, by opening a screen (so you can detatch it and let it run) and running    watch --interval 1 "ps -fe | grep ssh | tee ssh.log"   (change the ssh for the service you want to monitor) and i'm sure there's more options to add to that but thats one i run daily
<smrln> I ran dd to copy one partition to another, and I'm wondering if there is anyway to tell how far a long it is?
<marenostrum> Traveler1: This may be helpful: http://www.geany.org/Documentation/Manual
<jefelex> Travler - check in system-preferences-appearances
<red> how do I lock the root user so it can't be used, but sudo would still work?
<Traveler1> I did no options in there for the output window look
<jefelex> check in users, and uncheck root
<rww> red: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<sacarlson> my oscommerce site got hacked that runs on my local desktop,  As far as I could see they only could change the index.html file and added two files at /var/www/catalog/images.  But now I see an open port listining on port 44765 when I do netstat -pant,  I don't see what file this attaches to.  so what is it?  bad?
<Purpley> Elrox, I get >
<jefelex> then root will not work
<abysse> re hi , my internet sharing is not working : i hate spend hours on that crazy **** , so i ticked "shared to other computer" in ethernet setting my windows seems okay but no internet
<Nitsuga> serverduck, omg! I can't find it!
<AndyGraybeal> how do i download my source  header files?  virtualbox is complaining it can't find them.
<abysse> is it a problem of ip adress wich is no 192.168.0.X
<KaiForce> Is dual desktop with Intel graphics a giant PITA or is there some other reason my screens go black whenever I change any settings?
<abysse> on etherner
<KaiForce> sacarlson i would unplug until I figured out what they did
<linxeh> Purpley: my shoutcast days were well over 10 years ago :)
<Traveler1> any ideas guys?
<Traveler1> I just want the font to be bigger so i can see it
<Elrox> Purpley, you get > what?
<Nitsuga> serverduck, yay! Here it is: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<serverduck> Nitsuga, Ehh I will wait:D
<Purpley> just > nothing else
<sacarlson> KaiForce:  how can I find out what all they did?  I looked at the apache logs didn't seem like they could do much
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  WOoohooo:D
<Purpley> linxeh, How did you work it? Im getting frustrated lol
<abysse> please somebody to help me
<Nitsuga> serverduck, click "Get Flash Player for 64-bit Linux now" (right, middle) and download the .tar.gz
<Pyranix> My dlink dwl-520+will not see nor connect to my AP...using ndiswrapper to load the XP drivers. Lshw sees the card and driver, but I cannot configure the card.
<jefelex> gotta run
<Elrox> Purpley, check for syntax.         watch --interval 1 "ps -fe | grep ssh | tee ssh.log"
<jefelex> ttyl
<linxeh> Purpley: lol, so long ago, I doubt its the same anyway :p
<Losha> sacarlson: try lsof -i4tcp
<Purpley> linxeh, I want to stream my music so i can listen in from my phone, 1 terabyte of music :) Its a big boy lol
<serverduck> Nitsuga, I did it now how can i get this .tar.gz running??
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  I don't know how to install programs except with software center...
<KaiForce> sacarlson I'm probably not the best to ask.
<nickolas> ok i'll give one more try in here! i have this problem this is a photo of my desktop before http://tinypic.com/r/162016r/6 then i get this http://tinypic.com/r/2rpcmpt/6 and thats how my desktop looks like after http://tinypic.com/r/zl9e81/6 . i run karmic koala that is ubuntu 9.10, i have a AMD sepron proccesor, 2GB RAM, alocated 21GB for Root, 4GB for Swap And 50GB for home, this has been happening to the previous version of ubuntu plus
<nickolas>   to the following distros i have tried to run in this laptop (fedora11 and 12, mandriva 2010, mint 7, and OpenSuse 10.2) any suggestions why this is happening!!!!?
<Purpley> I have vnc working so i can access my computer from my phone and choose what id want to listen to on shoutcast its just, how to set up shoutcast
<Nitsuga> serverduck, gz is a compression format ;)
<Lappie> i want to be able to switch between ubuntu and windows like in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_je9zBNaE  is it still possible?
<marenostrum> abysse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Nitsuga> serverduck, open it and extract the file anywhere.
<abysse> marenostrum that's how i made until now
<linxeh> Purpley: why not use somehting like firefly ?
<Traveler1> anyone hee uses Geany a text editor? I need some help with it please
<KB1JWQ> Nitsuga: You're missing a fonts package.
<Purpley> whats that?
<linxeh> Purpley: media server
<Nitsuga> KB1JWQ, sorry?
<linxeh> http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/
<KB1JWQ> nickolas: rather.  apt-get check
<Nitsuga> KB1JWQ, ohh, it was for nickolas lol
<abysse> marenostrum tx it is different
<serverduck> Nitsuga, Good and now?
<KB1JWQ> Nitsuga: Sorry bout that.
<Elrox> nickolas, whats the issue....
<serverduck> Nitsuga, I have a file here called libflashplayer.so
<carlllewispope> i need help running MinerCPP on ubuntu
<Nitsuga> serverduck, now you have to copy it to the right location. Press alt-f2 and type: gksudo nautilus /
<serverduck> Nitsuga, I hope I'm doing everything correctly :D
<Purpley> linxeh,  It says its for streaming to windows os's I want to stream to my android powered phone
<marenostrum> Traveler1: Magnify text size. 	Ctrl+Keypad+     http://www.geany.org/manual/current/
<Nitsuga> serverduck, "gksudo nautilus" is for opening the file manager with full permissions.
<xenocampanoli> apt-get -f update leaves my terminal frozen for a long time with '99% [Waiting for headers]
<serverduck> Nitsuga, Did that:)
<dacorr> a bit of a general question, is there away to view the raw data between an encrypted dvd and the media player?
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Opened /-
<carlllewispope> I need help running MinerCPP, on ubuntu!!
<linxeh> Purpley: it streams to anything
<Nitsuga> serverduck, press "filesystem" (in the right panel) if it is not already highlighted,
<sacarlson> Losha: I got a lot back from your lsof -i4tcp but I don't see that port 44765 in the list
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  It was highlighted
<OooKoTooO> How to boot windows 7 directly on grub?
<Purpley> is it command line based?
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  I have a lot of files here, bin, boot...
<Nitsuga> serverduck, now navigate to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<linxeh> Purpley: I use it to stream to my macs. the original purpose was to act as a UPNP media service for iTunes using DAAP
<Losha> sacarlson: can you verify there's really something there with netstat -an
<Daniel_Cardenas> Hello everyone
<linxeh> Purpley: get a DAAP player for your phone and you'll be sorted
<Nitsuga> serverduck, and drop libflashplayer.so there.
<carlllewispope> I  need help running MinerCPP, on ubuntu!!
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Good, I did that..
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Now I start the browser and check?
<Daniel_Cardenas> anyone know how to desable the download indicator in the status bar, in firefox?
<marenostrum> OooKoTooO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Nitsuga> serverduck, yes.
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Thanks so much.
<carlllewispope> I  need help running MinerCPP, on ubuntu!!
<abysse> ifconfig
<Elrox> nickolas, whats the issue.... i looked at the links...
<nickolas> Elrox: if you saw the fotos i get a strange error window saying on the top of it missing recourses and where it suppose to explain what the error is instead for leaters i get just squers, then icons disapear internet conection dies background image is gone ctr+alt+delete doesn't work to reboot the pc and ihave to shutdown manually
<Nitsuga> serverduck, you can check if it is installed by typing "about:plugins" in firefox's address bar
<Purpley> linxeh, there are no apps with the keyword daap on the market place :( any other synonyms?
<carlllewispope> I  need help running MinerCPP, on ubuntu!!!!!
<xenocampanoli> when I 'apt-get -f purge' after my abortive sun jdk install, I still get this dang thing from java like I still am trying to install.
<Traveler1> it donest work
<Traveler1> it just adds a + sign
<Elrox> nickolas, and this occurs after doing what?
<serverduck> Nitsuga,  Can I pm you? just a second?
<randall_> Can anyone help me to access shared Ubuntu folders in Windows 7.0.  I have shared the folders using Samba but Windows pops up a login and nothing works
<sacarlson> losha: I get tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:44765           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN   with netstat -an
<sacarlson> losha maybe I should reboot and see if it goes away?
<Nitsuga> serverduck, sure! thanks for asking!
<Losha> sacarlson: before you reboot, try lsof -i4tcp:44765
<sacarlson> losha: ok
<Elrox> nickolas, if its working fine 1 minute, and doesn't the next, there has to be something that has changed, we need to find what that something is
<Purpley> Guys is there a way to change the text size in terminals?
<nickolas> elrox: then when the pc boots it hungs on the bios, this is just happening when ever it wants to happen no specific reasson sometimes it happens when i surf or i use instand messeging or xchat or when i listen to music and sometimes when i close the lid of the laptop and open it again
<red> changed a bit better password now, and set permitrootlogin to off in sshd config
<red> should be safe enuff =)
<nickolas> elrox: thats few ways it happens
<Purpley> wait nvm
<sacarlson> losha: nothing returned from that ﻿lsof -i4tcp:44765
<Purpley> perfect :) command lines hurt my eyes from staring at them lol
<randall_> nickolas can you help with a sharing issue
<Elrox> nickolas, do you have ATI graphics by chance?
<claws> how can i check my GTK version ?
<nickolas> elrox: YES
<Losha> sacarlson: weird, dunno what that means. See anything unusual running in ps ax output?
<smrln> Anyone know why dd would be copying at a rate of 2.8 MB/s between two 3gb/s sata drives? :(
<Elrox> nickolas, have you disabled compiz? (its enabled by default)
<dacorr> smrln are they internal or usb?
<nickolas> elrox: no i haven't
<magn3ts> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<magn3ts> How can I fix this error?
<Purpley> what are the install and make commands for tar files again?
<smrln> dacorr, both internal, but the source is a partition
<hemangpatel> hello there..
<marenostrum> hi
<smrln> I'm beginning to think the drive has gone bad
<Losha> Purpley: depends what's in them, but try 'make' first...
<dacorr> smrln are you running dd on a drive and storing the image on the other?
<Elrox> nickolas, ATI does not support compiz, Officially, try with compiz disabled just as a test, that may not be it at all but is one major thing with ATI to eliminate from our search for the cause of the issue
<Viper1432> smrln,  I have similar issues with data rates to you with karmic.  The problem happily vanishes under lucid.
<nickolas> randall: what shering issue
<sacarlson> losha: nothing out of the ordinary that I can see
<hemangpatel> i have one question....
<smrln> dacorr, I ran this command dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<Purpley> Losha, Isn't there a command for ./configure where if you dont have a dependency it will install it automatically and if there is what is it?
<claws> guys....how can i check my GTK version ?
<hemangpatel> hello i have one question....
<sacarlson> losha: time for reboot
<Losha> sacarlson: well, shouldn't hurt to reboot. At best it's a ghost and will disappear. At worst, it will come back...
<marenostrum> hemangpatel: ask please, don't ask to ask
<nickolas> elrox: that has happened not just with ubuntu 9.10 also with the other distributions i have tried but i'll give it a shot
<GeekSquid> Elrox: you're incorrect, compiz after Jaunty does not support ATI ... I have a very low end ATI graphics card, yet compiz runs beautifully on my computer running Jaunty
<KaiForce> what does it mean if you "unmirror" your dual screens and they go black?
<sacarlson> losha: ya thanks, if it returns I look deeper
<hemangpatel> any virus affect linux??
<Purpley> hemangpatel, Yes
<hemangpatel> need antivirus in linux??
<magn3ts> hemangpatel, no
<Purpley> hemangpatel, No unless your reckless and idiotic
<djmaniax> hi all. What does this mean? "option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal"
<hemangpatel> why??
<claws> nv helping out here
<magn3ts> hemangpatel, there are very very very few viruses
<dacorr> smrln, so your imaging a drive that will slow things down a bit
<marenostrum> hemangpatel:In short no.
<magn3ts> hemangpatel, and a secure model that keeps your system safe. Google is a much better place to ask this to be honest
<Purpley> hemangpatel, Everything you download should be from the repositories which are virus-free and from reliable sources
<smrln> dacorr, I really didn't want an image, but the exact file structure, because I'm copying my broken windows partition on to another drive
<hemangpatel> but virus may be come from other removable devices then???
<GeekSquid> hemangpatel: nope, you're safe, ubuntu uses a permissioning system that does not allow viruses to run, However to protect a network of windows or apple machines it is sometimes wise to run a virus monitoring service like clam
<smrln> dacorr, should I restart the process differently, because this is painfully slow
<hemangpatel> ok
<Elrox> GeekSquid, you are incorrect, i work directly with Novell, AMD, ATI, devs, and they do NOT officially support compiz at this time, i asked them again last week when this will come and got the same answer and last month, last quarter, last year... "soon"
<marenostrum> hemangpatel: They may come but can not execute unless you intently allow.
<hemangpatel> ok
<dacorr> smrln, imaging or a bit by bit copy will be slow, especially if the disk is damaged, ie bad sectors etc
<nickolas> elrox: if i get out again just note that is because of this issue and if i haven't got pissed enough i might log in again other wise i would like more options how to find out first how or where to look to find some log of that error maybe then i can post it here
<Purpley> GeekSquid, Why dosent windows incorporate that into their OS's?
#ubuntu 2010-03-04
<ShadeS> I select install ubuntu, and all i see is a flashing _
<dacorr> smrln, i image drives a fare amount and depending on size it can take most of the day or longer
<djmaniax> What does this mean? "option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" and how do i fix it?
<smrln> dacorr, will it matter that the source partition is larger than the destination, but the amount of data on the source is less than the destination partition
<GeekSquid> Purpley: everything is executable from dll's in windows, bad idea from the start... Blame it on Mr. Gates
<ShadeS> i think it
<smrln> I don't want to get to the end and see an error
<ShadeS> 's a video issue
<ShadeS> how do i do no fb && text mode?
<dacorr> smrln, i am guessing its not for forensics, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Purpley> configure: error: gdbm.h not found... try --with-gdbm-includes=dir
<Purpley>  I get that when configuring something, where would I download that? synaptics package manager dosent detail that specifically
<Losha> Purpley: not a configure option. apt-get build-dep will try and satisfy dependencies of a source package, but I don't think it will work with just any old random tar file. With those, you have to resolve dependencies manually
<marenostrum> ShadeS: How about your login window?
<whammo> hi how do I boot into shell with grub2?
<smrln> I have a 50GB drive, with a 350GB windows(ntfs) partition and a 100GB ubuntu partition.  Windows went bad, so I booted into ubuntu to backup the windows partition to another 250GB drive I have
<Losha> Purpley: apt-cache search libgdbm
<smrln> 500GB*
<Maletor> I have (4) 1TB drives and (1) 250GB hard drive. How should I set them up?
<ShadeS> what do you mean?
<ShadeS> i'm trying to install
<djmaniax> Anyone? Option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" and how do i fix it please?
<dacorr> smrln, are you going to reinstall windows?
<Purpley> thanks losha worked great
<steveness> ShadeS, what do you need help wiht?
<smrln> dacorr, yes
<ShadeS> get the installer to go
<ShadeS> it's just showing me a screen with a flashing _
<ShadeS> caps/num/etc are not responsive
<marenostrum> ShadeS: I thought that you've installed and had the problem. In my opinion: 1- Install CD maybe broken; chech it 2- Try alternate intall CD which is text based.
<Trinity33> someone can help me with v4l-dvb linux.org driver? have little issue and need little help
<GeekSquid> Elrox: Officially, it may not be supported, however, it runs beautifully here... Perhaps because the manufacturer of this particular laptop did some extra stuff that makes it possible... Either way, I believe it is Compiz that should be supporting the hardware, not the other way around, AMD, ATI, Novell (which is SUSE i.e. redhat) are not in the market of supporting software companies, while they provide SDK's and API's to communicate with their softw
<dacorr> smrln, if ubuntu can read the drive then copy the files you need to keep, only us dd if there is problems reading the drive
<smrln> dacorr, ok thanks
<Purpley> Now i need id3tag wheres that?
<steveness> installer for what?
<Losha> smrln: Is your ntfs filesystem intact?
<Purpley> well id3tag.h
<Losha> Purpley: apt-cache search id3tag. Starting to see a pattern yet?
<marenostrum> ShadeS: How much ram do you have?
<dacorr> smrln, dd images or copies everything that can be read and attempts to recreate on the destination
<Purpley> Losha, I know how it works I just thought it might of been a libary
<steveness> ShadeS, what version are u trying to install
<magn3ts> Any help with this: [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ?
<Losha> Purpley: it *is* in a library
<djmaniax> Anyone? Option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" and how do i fix it please?
<Purpley> Sorry :/
<Elrox> GeekSquid, ATI dev is the one i was referring to, the others are independent from them
<Archy1987> how to remove password, it is annoying to type in my password every time i log in ubuntu
<steveness> magn3ts, use something else that oss sound
<Losha> Purpley: :-)
<magn3ts> steveness, what?
<steveness> Archy1987, u can do something
<GeekSquid> I'll also give props to the community for providing bugfixes, answers, blueprints, and forums that allow users/developers to continue to support the officially unsupported
<Archy1987> steveness, what can i do ?
<djmaniax> System broken since last upgrade, BEEN TRYING TO GET SOME HELP. Please anyone?
<djmaniax> Anyone? Option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" and how do i fix it please?
<steveness> magn3ts, u are using OSS right now, which can be flawed, try to use ALSA first
<magn3ts> steveness, I'm trying to use mplayer and my sound won't work. I tried -ao also -ao oss and neither worked
<steveness> Archy1987, give me a second
<frojnd> Hello there. I'd like to put xubuntu on usb drive. How can I do that? So then I'd be able to boot from usb pen????
<Craig_Dem> Archy1987: Go to system -> administration -> login screen
<magn3ts> * that should say I tried -ao alsa & -ao oss
<kindofabuzz> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<steveness> magn3ts, i dont know much about mplayer
<kindofabuzz> !usb > frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd, please see my private message
<Losha> Archy1987: those pesky passwords. Ubuntu just puts them there to annoy you, you know....
<dacorr> smrln, also keep in mind linux ignores windows permissions etc and will add the permissions of the user account copying and same when writing back to windows although easier to manipulate on ntfs
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Archy1987, you set it up to use no pw , but beware if you don't have a pw when something goes wrong with X , then you have no access to root to run a TTY shell to write commands that can rescue your system
<marenostrum> Archy1987: system > login window (authenticate with your password) select autamatic login
<lama12345> whats the pass for sudo in ubuntu privacy remix?
<Archy1987> thank you, i will now restart and test if this works ;)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> marenostrum, bad advice
<djmaniax> System broken since last upgrade, BEEN TRYING TO GET SOME HELP FOR DAYS. Please anyone?
<dacorr> djmaniax, upgrade from, to and what went wrong during upgrade?
<marenostrum> Archy1987: Forget about my advice, it seems to be not true
<steveness> give me a bit longer
<BluesKaj-Laptop> djmaniax, destails please
<alex12> while using fdisk on my new SSD, i noticed it had already set the start sectors of the new partition to 63 ... is this correct for ssd slignment with 512 byte blocks?
<steveness> Archy1987,  give me a bit longer
<Trinity33> hi need little help downloaded the last driver from linuxtv.org v4l-dvb then i went in to directory and typed make and got error  v4l-dvb/v4l/firedtv-1394.c: In function 'fdtv_1394_exit': checked google and found that there is a bug so i need to change line in v4l-dvb/v41.confing before i will be able to make this file the problem is that i cant find config file there is config.bttv or config.cx88 kconfig etc cant a
<Trinity33>  nd i should find the line CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=m and change it CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=n but i cant find it:) so need help to compile that driver
<fcuk112> i am tempted to buy lots of old notebooks + install ubuntu on them - what's wrong with me?
<Losha> fcuk112: OCD?
<lama12345> whats the pass for sudo in ubuntu privacy remix?
<Purpley> fcuk112, Dont worry :) I have about 10 computers ive rescued :)
<djmaniax> dacorr: installed system Monday, upgraded packages Tuesday, been all wrong since. Pretty sure it's a gstreamer thing.
<ShadeS> steveness: latest server i386
<buntu_> what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<dacorr> alex12, its fine, reserved for MBR and partion table
<djmaniax> Dacorr: Option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal"
<garrett_> help
<archy> no, it asks password :(
<steveness> ShadeS, is there any way you can go to console
<archy> password for default keyring
<archy> something with network
<garrett_> how do i use this?
<ShadeS> 9.10.
<dacorr> djmaniax, when does the error message occur?
<ShadeS> steveness:
<ShadeS> no
<ShadeS> i can supply a boot parameter
<ShadeS> and then i don't get anywhere
<djmaniax> when i try software centre, rhythmbox, movie player, etc
<djmaniax> dacorr: when i try software centre, rhythmbox, movie player, etc
<richard> archy,  press alt+f2 then type "gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup" in
<buntu_> what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<dacorr> djmaniax, have you run the applications from terminal to see what they report back?
<KaiForce> why is extended desktop in 9.10 / Intel graphics so difficult?
<GeekSquid> lama12345: ubuntu privacy remix doesn't have one... by default it is un-modifiable, you can't change anything... That and it is not supported here as it is a derivative version that the majority (if not all of us) have never used
<djmaniax> dacorr: i caught something once about a depreciated lib? file, but cqnnot repeat that error
<blakkheim> KaiForce: it's not
<Guest60115> archy,  press alt+f2 then type "gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup" in
<tetsuo_> Hey. I can't mount any pen drive on my ubuntu box. Can anyone help me?
<Guest60115> archy,  i am steveness
<djmaniax> dacorr: yes, that's how i know what the error is
<buntu_> buntu_: what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<Losha> buntu_: which program?
<buntu_> KlamAV
<KaiForce> blakkheim ok, so what am I doing wrong?  If I move the monitors side by side as a regular user, it locks up my computer.  If I do it as root, it doesn't lock, but i'm still mirrored rather than extended desktop
<dacorr> djmaniax, before update had you installed any packages not from the repositories for multimedia?
<TBotNik> hey having apache alias problem on 9.04 and HOWTOs not helping
<Losha> buntu_: clamav?
<GeekSquid> garrett_: Welcome to ubuntu support, this is a support chat channel for ubuntu , when asking questions please be specific and provide details of your problem so we can help
<djmaniax> dacorr: no
<buntu_> Losha no KlamAV
<KaiForce> GeekSquid nice
<boss_mc> Losha: klamav is the kde interface to clamav
<sacarlson> Losha: after reboot another random port was open but I seem to have isolated it to my nfs mount.  when I disable nfs server the port listen goes away
<djmaniax> dacorr: repos are standard, backports, canonnical supported, medibuntu, and one for my wireless driver.
<TBotNik> all: hey having apache alias problem on 9.04 and HOWTOs not helping
<dacorr> djmaniax, must admit i have not seen the error before, i can only suggest you use synaptic to remove completly the media items add the medibuntu repositories and reinstall
<Losha> boss_mc: figures, thanks. buntu_: I've always had problems installing clamav (version mismatches etc.)
<archy> Guest60115, so whats next ?
<garrett_> geeksquid_: i have my ubuntu set up for dual display, but everytime i restart the computer it always goes back to the single display. how do i stop this?
<Yvier6> hey guys, what could i do? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45120/auswahl_012_myAD57.png
<KaiForce> anyone know how to get extended desktop working?
<GeekSquid> garrett_: what are you using to setup the dual-display?
<buntu_> Losha what am i supposed to do?
<Losha> sacarlson: nfs servers choose ports to listen on, that's quite normal I believe...
<djmaniax> dacorr: pretty sure that won't work. I need to fix the lib? file that stores/logs the registry. . . ?
<Losha> buntu_: dunno, maybe ask in #kde ?
<Guest60115> archy,  you go to the security tab and check "automatic login"
<tetsuo_> Hey. I can't mount any pen drive on my ubuntu box. Can anyone help me?
<dacorr> djmaniax, i remember having a  problem with gstreamer at one point and some of the dvd packages after upgrade and i had to reinstall and faf
<buntu_> what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<sacarlson> Losha; yes I'm sure now I'm just paranoid after being hacked
<Losha> sacarlson: remind me, how did they get in?
<archy> Guest60115, when i type this, and press RUN - it asks me my password, and after this - nothing happened
<buntu_> what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<sacarlson> all I can tell you if you don't want to get hacked with oscommers is delete the file_manager.php file in admin
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: the nvidia setup vendor. appearently the driver isnt compatiable with linux
<dacorr> djmaniax, what do the system logs say?
<buntu_> sacarlson: do you have a server that was hacked
<toudi_> #katowice
<djmaniax> dacorr: I've reinstalled the gstreamer progs already, didn't helpthe registry at all. That depreciated lib file stops everything from working in
<Guest60115> archy try sudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup in the console
<djmaniax> dacorr: I've reinstalled the gstreamer progs already, didn't helpthe registry at all. That depreciated lib file stops everything from working in the registry
<Losha> sacarlson: oh right, running a web server that got hacked. Unfortunately that's kind of an occupational hazard...
<GeekSquid> garrett_: do you have nvidia-settings installed? .. you will need to run it as superuser by typing gksudo nvidia-settings into a terminal
<archy> Guest60115, sudo: /usr/sbin/gdmsetup: command not found
<GeekSquid> garrett_: but before you do that let's check a few things
<buntu_> sacarlson: do you have a server that was hacked
<sacarlson> Losha: it's the old version of oscommerce that seems to have a big hole that if you go direct to the file /catalog/admin/file_manager.php  you can upload any file you want
<buntu_> what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<lama12345> how can i boot _directly_ a ubuntu live cd with root rights?
<lama12345> sudo is restricted in ubuntu privacy remix live cd :/
<dacorr> djmaniax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331010
<djmaniax> dacorr: which one where. I'd look if i knew. . . :(
<Losha> sacarlson: big hole is an understatement. Will you upgrade?
<Guest60115> archy, do u run kubuntu?
<sacarlson> buntu_ yes
<archy> Guest60115, ubuntu, latest
<KaiForce> GeekSquid do you know anything about setting up dual monitors with Intel graphics (845GM)
<Guest60115> archy, okay
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: alright. what first?
<Guest60115> brb
<GeekSquid> garrett_: answer my last question?
<buntu_> what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<Yvier6> hey guys, what could i do? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45120/auswahl_012_myAD57.png
<sacarlson> buntu_ website hacked almost no visable damage after delete of there index.html file
<ShadeS> what's the minimum loading boot parameter?
<GeekSquid> garrett_: then sudo nvidia-xconfig from command line
<KaiForce> sacarlson its the non-visible damage I'd be worried about.  Can you reload server?
<garrett_> Geeksquid_:describe what u mean by nvidia-settings
<archy> Guest60115, that network keyring password is annoying me so much
<Guest60115> go to system>administration>login window and go to the security tab, and enable automatic login
<sacarlson> Losha: well I have a new version that I'm still working on but this one has mods that will take some time
<tetsuo_> Hey. I can't mount any pen drive on my ubuntu box. Can anyone help me?
<Losha> sacarlson: open source tripwire might be a good thing for you to add. It basically keeps a list of all important files and their md5sums, so you can tell if anything changes...
<sacarlson> Losha: for now I just renamed the admin file to a 10 leter number random that will make it take them longer next time.
<archy> Guest60115, i picked - Log in as Archy automatically
<GeekSquid> garrett_: it is a application that is provided by nvidia and the community... if you type "gksudo nvidia-settings" into a terminal ... tell me what happens after you enter your password
<buntu_> buntu_: what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<gaetano> hello
<sacarlson> losha: cool I'll look at that
<Guest60115> archy, does it work
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: the nvidia x server settings come up
<archy> Guest60115, nope, it still asks some network keyring password
<garrett_> geeksquid_: which is weird because i have the desktop edition
<archy> to my mind it is password for internet connection
<KaiForce> anyone know anything about setting up extended desktop with Intel 845GM?
<GeekSquid> KaiForce: yes and no, yes in that I have been able to do it prior to the intel regression of 2009, and no in that I haven't been able to get it to work since... and stopped buying intel hardware
<Guest60115> are you in a network with 2 computers or mor?
<lama12345> how can i boot _directly_ a ubuntu live cd with root rights?
<lama12345> sudo is restricted in ubuntu privacy remix live cd :/
<KaiForce> GeekSquid ok, then it isn't me?  Intel driver is jacked?
<wells> hiya
<archy> Guest60115, yes. My computer - ubuntu, and second computer - xp
<archy> Guest60115, connection - wireless
<GeekSquid> garrett_: not wierd, kinda cool... now see if it will detect your dispalys ... set it up for your dual displays and save the configuration to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest60115> archy, can't you just disable the network keyring thingy
<gaetano> which do you think it's better: Amd Sempron 140 AM3    o    Intel Cel 3200??
<gaetano> thanks
<archy> Guest60115, how to disable this annoying thing ?
<GeekSquid> !intel | KaiForce ... this is what I was talking about when I said regression of 2009
<ubottu> KaiForce ... this is what I was talking about when I said regression of 2009: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sacarlson> losha: oh on a positive not they files they uplaoded to hack me are cool.  it's a shell for php that looks like an ftp manager.  very small only 56kb,  you can browse the whole computer upload download files see what priv they are set to .....
<Purpley> Hey guys I need help installing firefly, the wiki is a 404 i tried accessing it through archive but it isnt working and the freenode chat room has 1 person who is afk in it
<GeekSquid> garrett_: then logout and log back in and see if you get 2 screens
<dacorr> djmaniax, does vlc work?
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: it says failed to parse existing X config file
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: when i tried to save it
<Purpley> I just installed the tarball now what?
<pea[laptop]> can you downgrade ubuntu?
<marenostrum> lama12345: I don't know "diving directly as root" but from terminal you can be root by sudo su and....
<GeekSquid> garrett_: now... goto a new terminal and type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest60115> archy, try to make the network keyring pass the same as ur normal pass
<djmaniax> dacorr: i do not have the listed plugin installed :(
<GeekSquid> GeekSquid: then try saving it again
<archy> Guest60115, it is already same
<djmaniax> don't k know, it's a netbook, havn't tried it
<rww> ubottu: downgrade | pea[laptop]
<djmaniax> dacorr: don't know, have not tried it on my netbook
<ubottu> pea[laptop]: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Purpley> How do i view hidden files in the file browser?
<Elrox> Purpley, ctrl+h
<dacorr> djmaniax, try vlc as it uses its own gstreamer libraries and not the systems
<djmaniax> dacorr: Still, the problem is related to a trauncated lib file
<pea[laptop]> rww, what?
<pea[laptop]> well is ubuntu gonna fix this sound bug
<pea[laptop]> i wonna change my volume
<GeekSquid> garrett_: you with me?
<djmaniax> dacorr: maybe, but what is the result going to actually tell us?
<Guest60115> have you ever changed the keyring password before?
<djmaniax> dacorr: it won't fix my system?
<dassouki> in javabased compiled apps, how can i specify which jre i want to run ?
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: it says "Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<garrett_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<garrett_>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<garrett_>                   Screen".
<garrett_> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<garrett_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<FloodBot1> garrett_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dacorr> djmaniax, that nothing else is contributing to the error
<Elrox> pea[laptop], have you tried alsamixer ?
<pea[laptop]> yes
<GeekSquid> garrett_:  do not paste here ... use paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<egalia> hi!
<archy> Guest60115, no changes - i only entered that password when i was connecting to internet at first time
<GeekSquid> garrett_: did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<garrett_> Geeksquid_:sorry. but do u understand what i tried to say?
<djmaniax> dacorr: I'll try. Have slow net so this could take a while. . . This is what i was hopeing to avoid. . . wish me luck
<marenostrum> egalia: hello
<Purpley> argh i keep farting
<Purpley> sorry wrong channel :)
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: yes
<archy> Guest60115,  System->Preferences->Startup Applications, and uncheck "GNOME Keyring Daemon".
<GeekSquid> garrett_: close nvidia-settings, and run gksudo nvidia-settings again
<dacorr> djmaniax, if it does work, you will need to purge the gstreamer and i would manually download the debs from the ubuntu websites and install just to rule out any corrupt packages etc
<archy> Guest60115,  i will try this
<Wren12> Hi everybody
<marenostrum> hi
<GeekSquid> !hi | Wren12
<ubottu> Wren12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<djmaniax> dacorr: i can and will and have already. My net is slow and I'm trying to acheive this sometime this decade. . . there must be a better way to isolate the problem?
<Wren12> I need help with ifenslave...
<garrett_> Geeksquid_:okay, now what?
<Guest60115> archy try this :http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<Wren12> it's to do ethernet teaming with nics
<archy> Guest60115, Yes! It worked :)
<GeekSquid> garrett_: continue the process... detect, setup dual-screens, then save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... the first X is caps the second isn't
<jdeloach> Could someone help me setup a quad-monitor setup with dual ATI cards? ( I need help with the xorg.conf/configuring it )
<archy> Guest60115, System->Preferences->Startup Applications, and uncheck "GNOME Keyring Daemon" <-- correct solution
<Guest60115> archy what worked
<Guest60115> coool
<Wren12> ?
<dacorr> djmaniax, other than removing all multimedia packages and reinstalling, kill them all for the one so to speak
<archy> Guest60115, bye, i go sleep now! Have a nice night ;D
<fedora_newb> I am trying to decide on a new linux os, I have a web server that runs centos, but how good would that be as a desktop vs ubuntu?
<Guest60115> try this site if u need it http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<GeekSquid> garrett_: do you get an error now?
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: nope, looks like that worked. but how will i know that it actuallyis setup?
<jdeloach> Anybody have any knowledge about using multiple video cards at once to create a 4 monitor setup?
<GeekSquid> garrett_:  log out and log back in
<garrett_> will it close out this screen?
<djmaniax> dacorr: ??? Sorry, i don't understand
<GeekSquid> garrett_: yep, save your work
<Lappie> is there a divx web player that will work or a substitute ?
<Younder> no
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: so how will i connect back to u?
<dacorr> djmaniax, it appears a few have had this problem since the kernel update, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319290 may help
<Younder> fsync
<plitter> why is the link for downloading ubuntu 10.04 gone?
<Lappie> something that will allow me to play movies from netflix and watch-movies-online.tv?
<dassouki> in javabased compiled apps, how can i specify which jre i want to run ?
<Younder> Plinker, there is no ubuntu 10
<Pici> !lucid | plitter
<GeekSquid> garrett_: same way you did to find this channel
<ubottu> plitter: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Younder> dassouki, ln -s whatever java
<garrett_> Geeksquid_:okay then, brb
<plitter> i know but the alpha 2, wanna try installing it with virtual box to see if it works now:P
<Pici> plitter: Please use #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion :)
<rww> plitter: See the link in #ubuntu+1's /topic
<Younder> plitter, it doesn't
<Younder> plitter, and don't
<joel_> i need play COmbat Arms
<marenostrum> Lappie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525028
<Younder> joel_, tough, try a dual boot
<dassouki> Younder: ?
<joel_> How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?
<joel_> How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play C
<joel_> ombat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?How Play Combat Arms on Ubuntu 9.10?
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fabio999> joel_: stop it
<kla> joel_, install and play it, that's how
<joel_> how
<Pici> !repeat | joel_
<jpds> joel_: Please stop.
<ubottu> joel_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Younder> kick the mother f****
<Pici> Younder: Thats not needed.
<fluorine> I like how !ops warns you on usage abuse after the fact.
<kla> joel_, 1. Install with installer, 2. Launch game 3. Play
<joel_> ok
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: u there?
<GeekSquid> garrett_: yep
<joel_> how u do that error
<Random832> i like how the ops here are lazy and don't bother setting up their own irc client to beep when someone says !op
<joel_> always got error
<rww> Random832: A lot of them do.
<kla> joel_, paste error to pastebin.com and maybe we can help
<Random832> rww; yeah i'm sure they do it's just kind of funny - since that convention works lots of places without a bot spamming everyone's names
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: well it still kept the 2 displays going, but the username login is not on the screen i want it to be
<kla> joel_, also if you speak another language better, for example spanish, try asking in #ubuntu-es
<Younder> well snort is finally working
<Random832> the only other place i've seen it done is a channel for a group i'm in on an online game, !cades makes it spam everyone's name to build up the barricades on the building if they've been torn down
<Elrox> !patience | Random832  ;-)
<ubottu> Random832  ;-): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joel_> jjaja no i know how speak but i am so taired
<Random832> Elrox; what was that for?
<naljebii> http://www.ijji.com
<dacorr> younder, let me guess the config file issue after the upgrade?
<kla> joel_, just don't flood channel in the future, they almost kicked you
<joel_> ok'
<joel_> thansk
<Wren12> .
<Younder> dacorr, I have a subscribed versio
<joel_> but do you know a good play on Ubuntu 9.10
<Elrox> sorry Random832 ,,, they changed their message since i was here last, before it reminded that they are "Volunteers" her, Giving their time freely...
<kla> joel_, no idea
<checkmybrain> quick question, is there a way to make it so that windows dont always maximize?
<ShadeS> any ideas on this booting issue?
<joel_> dam
<GeekSquid> garrett_: now, you are going to have to do some playing around with the nvidia-settings, and I won't be able to help you with that, but all that can be controlled from that application... gksudo nvidia-settings is your friend... note nvidia likes the primary moniter to be on the left (from my expierence)
<Younder> dacorr, after a near hack yesterday, I found I had no choice
<djmaniax> dacorr: google is not very forthcoming, even software center does not work. . . ???
<Younder> anyhow it works now
<naljebii> anyone have android vd-sample?
<naljebii> anyone have android vdi-sample?
<joel_> i have Starcraft 2 but i cant install
<kla> ShadeS, i'm sorry what was the issue again, it's hard to see with all the chat volume.
<Random832> Elrox; back when i was a wikipedia admin we had a whole elaborate system !admin, !admin@enwiki !admin@commons for specific site admins, !crat [for 'bureaucrats'] !steward !checkuser etc for various other roles
<dacorr> djmaniax, you may need to just complete reinstall unless anyone else has any other thoughts
<Younder> joel_, those are windows programs. Grow up!
<naljebii> i want sc2 serial V
<Random832> all done with regexes
<fabio999> joel_: it's a windows game
<garrett_> Geeksquid_:i do have my primary moniter on the left, but the username was on the right screen
<fabio999> joel_: get wine or cedega
<Wren12> .
<dacorr> younder, i only get the automated ones, feel left out now
<joel_> where i download ceda
<kla> joel_, use wine to run Windows software and games, see channel #winehq and http://winehq.org
<Elrox> Random832, maybe you'd be well suited to make your own support channel and offer help ther?
<naljebii> visite site winehq
<kla> joel_, install wine with 'sudo apt-get install wine' and run with 'wine <program.exe>'
<ShadeS> iss ue
<Elrox> *there
<Random832> hey i was just making conversation no need for the hostility
<Younder> kla, vine is hopeless with games..
<ShadeS> is that this disc, aferr i select install ubuntu all i see is a flashing _ no response from the keyboard lights
<joel_> lol
<fabio999> command & conquer got platinum status on wine
<joel_> yeah but Ceda
<Younder> kla, it is highly unlikely that it will work.
<joel_> cedaga
<Younder> kla,You really need a dual boot
<kla> Younder, vine is that like the dutch version j/k - yea it works either really well or not at all depending on game
<joel_> I have it Windows Xp Profesional
<checkmybrain> also, I can't get my broadcom adapter to work, any help with that? I'll post the lspca asap
<djmaniax> dacorr: that would amuse me no end. I could put windows back on in less time.
<GeekSquid> garrett_: you can manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make Screen0 be Screen1 and Screen1 be Screen0 and you should be fixed
<Elrox> Random832, if that was to me, i wasn't meaning any hostile, was serious. i have done it, and you would prolly have done it better than i...
<joel_> Windows Xp , Vista Ultimate, 7 ultimate and Mac
<Pici> joel_: Are you running Ubuntu at all?
<kla> joel_, for games just stic with your windows
<sunraider3> i just got a new computer, installed ubuntu but the sound has never worked. 1( whats the console command to check for audio hardware, 2(how do i set it up?
<fabio999> wait for Doom 4
<djmaniax> dacorr: every difficult problem seems to end up being a complete fresh install. Apart from taking days to upgrade, I'm gonna end up here anyways!
<joel_> my computer is slow i need Ubuntu
<Random832> ok ok well i gtg see you later
<fabio999> !audio | sunraider3
<ubottu> sunraider3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dacorr> djmaniax, post it in the forums and see who responds, there are a few there that breath ubuntu,
<kla> fabio999, Doom 3 was kicka$$ wasn't it, ran perfect too
<djmaniax> dacorr: pretty over fresh installs, the problem must be fixable?!
<checkmybrain> no help for the wicked?
<sunraider3> ubottu: thanks (:
<fabio999> joel_: install open transport tycoon
<CkhiKuzad> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<joel_> What is that
<djmaniax> dsv
<Four2zero> hey all, i just installed compiz on my netbook....but was wondering if the compiz inside the ubuntu repository or Software Center is the latest update ?
<djmaniax> what just happened?
<Four2zero> running ubuntu netbook remix
<djmaniax> dacorr: are you or am i still here?>'
<blakkheim> Four2zero: probably not
<Merritt> Hope someone has insight: Fresh install of Kubuntu 9.10, no sound at all. In KMix enabled all channels, none are muted and volume turned up. lspci reports Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster. Seems to be loaded fine. aplay -l gives nothing, Configure Desktop > Multimedia > Device > Test gives no sound either. Pulse audio is not installed (surprisingly was not by default), ran purge pulseaudio to be sure. Ideas? Thanks
<dacorr> djmaniax, still here
<garrett_> Geeksquid_:thanks. but i do have 2 problems. ubuntu thinks my ipod is a camera and some selected itunes music wont load into rhythmbox
<djmaniax> dacorr: thanks, something weird just happened. . .
<Four2zero> blakkheim, i did a full update after i installe UNR
<Younder> Merritt, check is sound is enabled for that user
<Merritt> Younder, I manually added user to the 'audio' group
<checkmybrain> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)    Ubuntu said it downloaded the driver (or some kind of cutter for it) but it still doesn't work. Any help?
<Younder> Merritt, then it should work
<djmaniax> dacorr: i appreciate your thoughts, but i see others have posted this problem, no one has presented  a working suggestion
<blakkheim> Four2zero: ubuntu usually has older versions of things
<Merritt> Younder, You'd think ;)
<dacorr> djmaniax, next time you reboot the netbook run the memchek just to be sure
<robb> four and twenty, eh
<Younder> Merritt, so there's a error. read it
<Merritt> Younder, Haven't gotten any sort of error so far
<Four2zero> blakkheim, should it matter what version is being installed that will not break the system.
<kla> If pulseaudio is on try system-wide PA as temp solution
<djmaniax> dacorr: got 2 gig, doubt very much that's my problem. 1580Mb of high memory
<Lappie> ok, that covers divx, is there some substitute for silverlight?
<Younder> Merritt, you wouldn't from a bach file. You need to type it in.
<Merritt> Younder, Sorry, confused, type what in?
<Four2zero> Also too, how can i get ubuntu netbook remix to see my other network files ?
<Elrox> Lappie, Moonshine, or Moonlight,,, seen it before
<dacorr> djmaniax, check to make sure its working ok and does not report errors, last time i had somthing i could not explain it was damaged ram then the graphicas card ram, was not a good day
<djmaniax> dacorr: whats my grub option on bootup anyway? F2?
<buntu_> buntu_: buntu_: what do you do if you're trying to install a program from Ubuntu Software Center and it says "Not available in the current data"?
<Younder> Merritt, OK open a console. Programs > accesssories > terminal
<normand> hello all i have run into a major issue today
<dacorr> djmaniax, no idea, check the menu.lst in boot/grub/ and change it to show menu
<djmaniax> dacorr: ok, thanks, it can't hurt to try.
<Elrox> buntu_, enable the restricted extras,,, should be a drop-down at the top
<kla> djmaniax, or grub.cfg if you have grub2 installed, look especially at timeout values
<dacorr> djmaniax, i have to run i have a wonderful day of meetings cough i mean work tomorrow
<Younder> Merritt, you with me?
<garrett_> Geeksquid_: ello?
<Merritt> Younder, yep, got a terminal
<djmaniax> dacorr: thanks for your help
<marenostrum> normand: And?
<normand> did some updates today and will no longer boot up
<buntu_> Elrox: I dont see it
<Trinity33>  nd i should find the line CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=m and change it CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=n but i cant find it:) so need help to compile that driver
<kla> !details | normand
<ubottu> normand: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Trinity33> sorry
<Younder> meriot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<normand> sorry still new at this
<Elrox> buntu_, will say,,, "all available..."
<Trinity33>  hi need little help downloaded the last driver from linuxtv.org v4l-dvb then i went in to directory and typed make and got error  v4l-dvb/v4l/firedtv-1394.c: In function 'fdtv_1394_exit': checked google and found that there is a bug so i need to change line in v4l-dvb/v41.confing before i will be able to make this file the problem is that i cant find config file there is config.bttv or config.cx88 kconfig etc cant a
<Trinity33>  nd i should find the line CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=m and change it CONFIG_DVB_FIREDTV=n but i cant find it:) so need help to compile that driver
<GeekSquid> garrett_: I have other responsibilities... I got you started, the only way you are going to learn at this point is to do it yourself... hint: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<buntu_> Elrox: where?
<tiki> whats the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<kla> Trinity33, try #v4l
<PH32R> one launches a GUI
<kla> tiki, 1st is GUI 2nd is command line
<tiki> got it.
<normand> how do i find out what version of ubanutu i'm using
<marenostrum> normand: Dou you have Ubuntu or Kubuntu ...? Which version?
<kla> normand, lsb_release -a
<tiki> sudo gedit, for example, launches the command line for me
<tiki> *gui
<tiki> (my bad )
<tiki> I meant gui
<PH32R> duh
<PH32R> fucking dumbass
<PH32R> KICK THIS MULE
<FloodBot1> PH32R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> PH32R: please stop
<normand> what do not understand what lsb_release -a is or where to find that
<GeekSquid> garrett_: on your ipod problem, make sure you have libgpod4 installed, also see codecs
<PH32R> HACK THE PLANET
<PH32R> HACK THE PLANET
<PH32R> HACK THE PLANET
<FloodBot1> PH32R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIL> whoa
<robb> enter as punctuationÉ
<rwally> Issue: Ubuntu kernel emits "Error 4 segfault, no page found, read, usermode". I believe it's due to me using an i7 quad-core running with (x86_64/amd64)
<kla> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rwally> any ideas?
<julio> hi there yall
<jsec> !hi | julio
<ubottu> julio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<julio> i'm having an issue with easytag that won't let me use it
<rwally> i read that it doesn't happen on i386, but only amd64.
<buntu_> Elrox: i dont see it
<normand> i am using 9.10
<Trinity33> people i need help!!!! dont want to use win7 anymore and to be fully happy i need to make my tv card work in karmic so need to fix the driver which make problems i dont like microsoft please help people from linuxtv they sleep over there the same from mythtv and v4l anyone know how to sort out v4l-dvb driver?
<tiki> How do I get my FirstClass client to run in linux? It runs fine on my eee, but on my pc it doesn't start up. Is it because I'm using AMD64?
<ChogyDan> Trinity33: have you tried a later kernel?
<Elrox> sorry buntu_ Canonical changed it,, again,,, again,, let me look... 1 sec
<marenostrum> normand: from the top main menus system > about ubuntu At the beginning of the window to be opened, it says something about it.
<julio> i'm getting an 200 dhskb CDDBP server v1.5.2 ready on "date"
<julio> but won't search the gnudb
<buntu_> !ubuntu-restricted-extras > buntu_
<ubottu> buntu_, please see my private message
<normand> it says i am using 9.10 ubuntu
<Trinity33> pae 2.6.31.14 didnt tried 2.6.31.20 so dont know if try it or not pae doesnt work mousse cursor dissapear
<buntu_> :-(|) what the heck where do private messages appear on empathy
<ChogyDan> Trinity33: how about .32?
<Purpley> I need to extract something to a hidden directory but it says i dont have permission and im using the archive manager how do i extract it ?
<Merritt> Younder, I've gone through the troubleshooting again, still no change.. one sound card reported, seems to be loaded, it is card0.. I am at a loss..
<buntu_> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elrox> buntu_, what app exactly, please
<marenostrum> normand: After today's updates can't you boot now?
<buntu_> Elrox: KlamAV
<ChogyDan> Trinity33: it is not supported to run .32 on karmic, but I happen to be doing just that
<Trinity33> 2.6.32? u cant install it from synaptic so i would ned to download it from kernel.org
<Purpley> I need to extract something to a hidden directory but it says i dont have permission and im using the archive manager how do i extract it ?
<DIL> sudo tar?
<necrodearia> If upon logging into user desktop environment selecting xfce, a user is brought back to gui login screen due to xfce not working, what log files are there to determine what is wrong?
<Elrox> buntu_, have you done all the updates?,,, its letting me...  but i also have all updates and have done     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<Younder> Merritt, I am pretty sure  you missed System->Administration->Users and Groups)
<Younder> Merritt, you need to allow sound
<Purpley> I need to extract something to a hidden directory but it says i dont have permission and im using the archive manager how do i extract it ?
<ChogyDan> Trinity33: a ppa would be better.  I'm running it myself because I have a ppa that Im testing: https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa    Been going strong for a week or so...
<blakkheim> Purpley: someone already answered you
<DIL> !tar | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Purpley> where?
<Merritt> Younder, Do you happen to know the equivilant in Kubuntu?
<Merritt> Younder, For managing groups and users
<Purpley> blakkheim, I dont notice unless someone actually mentions my name
<buntu_> ok Elrox, got it. thanks :)
<Four2zero> Is it necessary to install Samba all computers just to get linux to see the windows network ?
<Younder> Merritt, sorry no
<Merritt> Younder, k, i'll fiddle til I find out what the module is
<Elrox> buntu_, np
<sloopy> Four2zero, client-yes, server-no
<Odin> hello
<Lappie> im sorry i had to do a restart, is there a silverlight substitute?
<Guest25955> hello
<xangua> Lappie: moonlight is the silverlight for linux, uses mono
<Four2zero> sloopy, I have only one ubuntu install and the rest are all windows stations.
<Lappie> kk ty,
<geeps> networkmanager stopped working after i rebooted my system a couple hours ago... is there a manual way for me to get a network connection up?
<Four2zero> so do i install samba on ubuntu netbook ?
<cfedde> Four2zero: you can.
<buntu_> ok my next question (to anyone) is: once you've been infected by a trojan, is it really safe to use your computer again without reinstalling the whole system EVEN if you've used clamav to get rid of the trojan?
<Four2zero> and then configure it to see the windows network.
<cfedde> but you don't need to.
<sloopy> Four2zero, you only need to install the server on ubuntu if you are going to share the resources on the ubuntu machine
<Guest25955> What application can i get that burns protected DVD's that native to GNOME?
<seanbrystone> moonlight is not in the repos?
<calyce> hello, anybody knows if it's possible to change the gdm theme in karmic ?
<cfedde> Four2zero: you won't need samba to access a windows share.
<ChogyDan> Guest25955: brasero
<xangua> seanbrystone: it is in teh repos
<Blue1> buntu_: It's why we don't use windows
<Guest25955> ChogyDan , PROTECTED  dvd;s
<seanbrystone> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in karmic
<Four2zero> I want ubuntu to be able to see the windows network and share its resources.
<seanbrystone> see
<chili555> geeps, NM and manual configuration seldom work and play well together. better to fix NM or completely remove it
<buntu_> Blue1 I was using ubuntu
<Trinity33> what ppa mean?
<Guest25955> What application can i get that burns protected DVD's that native to GNOME?
<Guest25955> tried brasero
<Blue1> buntu_: you mean linux got a virus?
<cfedde> Four2zero: if you want ubuntu disks to be available to windows users then it needs to have samba.
<sloopy> Four2zero, it can
<ChogyDan> Guest25955: oh, sorry, I don't know about those.  Why not try k3b?  works fine in gnome
<Four2zero> cfedde, how can i do that ?
<buntu_> blue1 yes
<Lappie> ok, moonlight is installed , now how do i make moonlight work with netflix?
<Blue1> buntu_: wow -- i have never had one...
<Blue1> buntu_: which one?
<xangua> seanbrystone: try moonlight-plugin-mozilla ;)
<Guest25955> ChogyDan : Will i have to download a crapload of KDE libs?
<Guest25955> Just checked in synaptic, yes i will
<buntu_> blue1 I don't know what the name of it was, but it infected several files on my system
<Four2zero> all i want is ubuntu to have access to windows share files so i can view them.
<ChogyDan> Guest25955: a bit.  try it with apt-get, it will tell you before it commits
<xangua> Lappie: restart firefox; but remember that the version in the repos is old; it only supports features from silverlight 1, not 2
<Trinity33> what mean linux-ck?????
<Guest25955> ChogyDan , it seems i will have to DL a huge KDE lib
<cfedde> Four2zero: if you attempt to share a folder ubuntu will ask to install what it needs.
<Guest25955> so thats out of the question
<seanbrystone> xangua, ok ill see if theres a PPA or something for moonlight 2
<geeps> chili555: can you give me some guidance on that? i have the networkmanager tray icon, but both network interfaces say "disconnected", and unplugging and plugging the ethernet cable back in doesn't trigger networkmanager to do anything like it used to
<Four2zero> so far i have setup a static ip for the ubuntu netbook running on the same network.
<dukehunter> screen help?
<ChogyDan> Trinity33: it is just the name I gave it.  ck is the name of the guy that wrote the changes
<xangua> seanbrystone: moonlight 2 is still beta, you can download it from it's project web
<Lappie> dang its not working, any suggestions?
<Four2zero> so how can i view the windows sharefolders.
<geeps> chili555: i have tried different network cables. the switch is fine---there are other computers connected to it. i also tried different ports on the switch
<Merritt> Younder, Alright (apparently not installed by default >_>) . I double-checked, this user is a member of the group 'audio' and there is no group 'sound'
<tiki> doesn't silverlight suck?
<chili555> geeps, it sounds a bit complicated, wanna post on the forum and i'll be right there to help you? we need sudo lshw -C network for example and a few other things
<cfedde> Four2zero: under "palces" you'll see "network"
<Lappie> i just wanted it so i could watch netflix movies
<buntu_> how do you scan your harddrive from a live CD using KlamAV?
<tiki> you need silverlight for netflix ??!!!?!
<seanbrystone> xangua, ah ok, thats no prob, I dont know of any software thats NOT beta LMAO, look at all the Google Beta projects
<ChogyDan> Lappie: netflix wont ever work on linux
<Lappie> if i remember correctly
<Four2zero> cfedde, running ubuntu netbook remix.
<cfedde> Four2zero: ah. missed that.
<geeps> chili555: the motherboard has two onboard network interfaces... neither of them trigger networkmanager to do anything when i plug a cable in (although the amber led lights up when a cable is plugged in)
<Lappie> oh, shucks, do you know if theres anything being developed  for this?
<cfedde> Four2zero: I'm not especialy familiar with netbook remix.
<buntu_> how do you scan your harddrive from a live CD using KlamAV?
<chili555> does sudo lshw -C network show an interface ethXX and a driver?
<DIL> after install samba you will have to change the smb.conf file to at least reflect your network. it is workgroup by default
<tiki> Lappie: doesn't xbmc have netflix support? why don't you use that?
<Lappie> i will deff try it :)
<PwrSurge> hello, for some reason, I lost the ability to left click with my laptop running ubuntu
<chili555> geeps, does sudo lshw -C network show an interface ethXX and a driver?
<PwrSurge> works fine in windows
<geeps> chili555: checking now... it's hard for me to paste the input since i'm here on IRC from a different machine :(
<PwrSurge> any ideas?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello good morning... someone, pls help me..
<Four2zero> okay, anyone know how i can get ubuntu netbook remix to see the windows shared folders ?
<PwrSurge> I can move the mouse pointer ok and right click
<chili555> geeps, no need to paste, just tell me if thet are there
<PwrSurge> but left clicking does nothing
<Lappie> hmmm xbmc is not in the package manager, how do i get it?
<ChogyDan> Lappie: I believe it is political, not developer related
<dukehunter> screen help?
<PwrSurge> tried connecting an external mouse and same thing
<DIL> Four2zero, did you install samba
<PwrSurge> so it's not hardware related
<abysse> re hi, i really need some help on ics it has been 2 hours
<tiki> Lappie: scratch that, it doesnt have netflix support
<Lappie> ahh ok, never mind then :)
<abysse> somebody to help?
<pw> Noob question: I want to run machine (Ubuntu 9.04) headless. Got it to boot headless using System->Administration->Services and unchecked GDM. BUT, I need my script to start on boot (used to start on auto login of user pw: /home/pw/.config/autostart/startxgrid.sh.desktop, which was made using GUI). Tried coping startxgrid.sh to /etc/init.d/  . Then did: sudo update-rc.d startxgrid.sh defaults , which added sym link to all /etc/rc.0-6, then tried 
<pw> to: sudo vi /etc/rc.local. If I run /etc/rc.local manually, it works...but NOT during boot. /etc/rc.local is executable. Gone through forums, http://tinyurl.com/embraceubuntu, http://tinyurl.com/1338673
<geeps> chili555: there are two listed, yes
<Four2zero> DIL, Do i have to install Samba on U.N.R and Windows or just U.N.R ?
<geeps> chili555: they both say *-network DISABLED on the first line
<PwrSurge> how can I debug the mouse driver?
<tiki> Lappie: Boxee does, http://www.boxee.tv/
<seanbrystone> xangua, on moonlights site i dont see beta 2 for Ubuntu, i see somethingb about compiling
<Lappie> guess ill just have 2 request that netflix finds a way to work in a linux
<DIL> Four2zero, ubuntu
<chili555> geeps, and does either show link=yes
<xangua> seanbrystone: it's only a plugin, it installs inside firefox
<Four2zero> No, i have not installed samba yet on ubuntu.
<Lappie> and i will check out boxee, btw, watch-movies-online.tv is working i think
<chili555> geeps, what is the driver?
<abysse> who know about internet sharing with ubuntu
<abysse> ?
<DIL> Four2zero, ok after install samba you will have to change the smb.conf file to at least reflect your network name. it is workgroup by default
<PwrSurge> anyone?
<geeps> chili555: yes, they both show "link=yes" under the "configuration" line
<seanbrystone> xangua, yeah i guess its not easy to install :(
<seanbrystone> ill stick with flash
<Guest25955> do plugins for brasero even exist?
<xangua> seanbrystone: it is extremely easy :S
<Four2zero> okay.
<Four2zero> will try it out.
<geeps> chili555: i see "driver=r8169" under the configuration line also
<chili555> geeps, both?? are both plugged in??
<seanbrystone> xangua, so make a ppa for us ;)
<geeps> chili555: only one is plugged in
<unitedpotsmokers> hmm everybody is busy...
<Guest25955> do plugins for brasero exist?
<geeps> chili555: it should be eth0 that is plugged in
<PwrSurge> now I can't alt_tab anynmore
<PwrSurge> wtf
<chili555> geeps, is the dual-booted with any other operating systems??
<Guest25955> sorry for the stupid question
<geeps> chili555: no
<Guest25955> do plugins for brasero exist?
<ChogyDan> Guest25955: I would run: apt-cache search brasero and see what comes up  (doesn't look like much)
<Lappie> please everyone, go to netfilx.com and put in a suggestion for linux support as well
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers: Ask your question please
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks marenostrum
<chili555> geeps, does it work better if the machine is cold-booted with the cable in eth0?
<abysse> Lapppie are u free to help someone with a big MAID?
<abysse> ;)
<geeps> chili555: also, is the "serial" line supposed to show the MAC address?
<ChogyDan> Lappie: http://developer.netflix.com/forum/read/49086Y
<unitedpotsmokers> i think my current partition is not efficient. it is because... i only have a root and swap partition. one day if i want to upgrade or format my hard drive, it will erase everything include a home folder. so i want recreate/rebuild a new partition which it has a root, home, and a swap partitions. all these partition will create separately. so next time if i want to upgrade or format a hard drive, i will format a root partition onl
<unitedpotsmokers> y. so the problem is, what is an ideal size for root, home, and swap partition,on my 10G hard drive...
<Elrox> Guest25955, brasero sux, install gnomebaker or ANY other
<Four2zero> pastbin
<chili555> geeps, yes, exactly
<geeps> chili555: each one is showing something that doesn't look natural... one is 7f:7f:7f:7f:7f:7f and the other is fb:fb:fb:fb:fb:fb
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers: Dou you want to do it manually? Why don't you let Ubuntu to decide?
<unitedpotsmokers> intel core 2 2000mhz, 2GB ddr 2 ram..
<geeps> chili555: i have an ubuntu 9.10 alternate install cd here, is there a way to boot from that and test the network connection to see if it's a hardware problem?
<chili555> geeps, ouch!! does dmesg | grep -e 8169 -e eth  tell you anything interesting?
<unitedpotsmokers> current swap area - 518mb
<chili555> geeps, i dont think the alternate install will run live
<seanbrystone> xangua, i think i found the 3.0 moonlight plugin :D
<DodoBird> Did you? I wasn't aware there was one.
<chili555> geeps, i am sure you know this, but dont paste your dmesg stuff here; pastebin is your pal
<ChogyDan> unitedpotsmokers: skip swap, maybe 5G root and 5G home
<abysse> i can pie in a violon it would be the same (french expression) i'm really becoming crazy with internet connection sharing , do u want me to tell bad  things about ubuntu :) ?
<Elrox> geeps, do you know the hardware you're trying to assess?
<Lappie> ok, when i dl boxee it said "download error /tmp/boxee..... could not be opened , because the associated helper app does not exist, change the association in your prefs...what so now what?
<geeps> chili555: nothing out of the ordinary from that grep
<geeps> Elrox: yes, i know the motherboard
<chili555> geeps, anything in sudo ethtool eth0?
<Elrox> geeps, what hardware? is this the ethernet NIC? you posted r8xxx thats realtek...
<rwhr> Hi All, is there an option somewhere to only have the latest version of Ubuntu on the boot list instead of each the in the upgrades?
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers:: Your ram seems very good but disk space is interestingly low. Are you dedicating a partition for dual boot with another OS just to try Ubuntu?
<abysse> did i mention i need help with ics???
<Four2zero> DIL, Since my windows seven is running the main windows home network, what do i put into the workgroup section in the samba configuration tool?
<abysse> can anyone feel targeted pls
<DIL> Four2zero, you will put the name of your home network in the smb.conf file
<unitedpotsmokers> sorry.. disconnected
<unitedpotsmokers> my internet is very slow..
<DIL> Four2zero, if samba installed go to >Places>network what do you see
<abysse> thanks for the waste of time even you don't know or u don't want or u don't have time u should say i can't
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers: tose are written while you are disconnected:  Dou you want to do it manually? Why don't you let Ubuntu to decide?  skip swap, maybe 5G root and 5G home . Your ram seems very good but disk space is interestingly low. Are you dedicating a partition for dual boot with another OS just to try Ubuntu?
<geeps> chili555: ethtool shows "link detected: yes" for both NICs
<DIL> Four2zero, if samba installed go to >Places>network what do you see
<chili555> geeps, thats very weird! any possibility the BIOS has them disabled?
<Four2zero> DIL, im running Ubuntu netbook remix
<Four2zero> DIL, theirs no "places"
<DIL> Four2zero, then find the equiv to view network
<geeps> chili555: i made sure they wer enabled in the bios
<MilitantPotato> unitedpotsmokers: do a 6 gig root, 4 gig home, then create a swap on your home partition
<unitedpotsmokers> marenostrum, yes.. i will do it manually. so 5G for root and 5G home is good enough? yes i only have 10G left, because i used a lot of space to vista.. maybe i will remove it when ready
<geeps> chili555: i even disabled them, rebooted, then reenabled them
<geeps> Elrox: they are onboard NICs for a Gigabyte UD3P board
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<geeps> Elrox: sorry, that's a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
<Lappie> now i understand, netflix must have some sort of agreement with microsoft in order 2 user silverlight, and microsoft (as usual) will not allow them to support anyonewse under their agreement. THIS IS EXACTLY WHY UBUNTU WILL BE THE NEW OS FOR THE WORK IN TIME
<seanbrystone> grrrr how come i can never get any program that uses dumpcap working on 64 bit? totally locks the system up
<Four2zero> DIL, I see Networks Connections and Network Tools
<MilitantPotato> unitedpotsmokers: a 6 gig root would be better, would let you install more software
<MilitantPotato> unitedpotsmokers: store large files on your other (vista) partition
<chili555> Elrox, he's all yours!
<DIL> Four2zero, under system?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<complexity> I have been receiving the same error that others have when shutting down or rebooting with network shares - CIFS  VSF: blah blah cmd 50 etc..but it happens during a session, about every 30 minutes or so, not when shutting down. I am using 9.10 with an RJ45 connection..I read all of the 55 posts about it on the forum, to no aail....any ideas out there
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, use 10G por root and save your files in Vista
<Elrox> chili555, gee, thanks...  ;-)
<Four2zero> yes in the "system" tab
<adamkex> does ubuntu use a SMT kernel by default?
<Merritt> Hope someone has insight: Fresh install of Kubuntu 9.10, no sound at all. In KMix enabled all channels, none are muted and volume turned up. lspci reports Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster. Seems to be loaded fine. aplay -l reports the sound device, Configure Desktop > Multimedia > Device > Test gives no sound, no login sound, no app sounds. Pulse audio is not installed (surprisingly was not by default), ran purge pulseaudio to be sure. Ma
<Merritt> nually added user to group 'audio'. Still nothing. Ideas? Thanks
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, remember: Linux reads windows, but windows doesn't read linux.
<Four2zero> system> preferences
<Lappie> ok so mooving on, i need to begin understanding the scripting and commands for linux, what is the best source for a noob like me?
<chili555> Elrox, i shall listen and learn!
<Elrox> geeps, do lspci -nn   and paste that plz
<unitedpotsmokers> MilitantPotato, ok
<xcheater3161> im having graphics problems with Ubuntu
<Nitsuga> Lappie, there is a very good book on shell scripting. Bash cookbok
<xcheater3161> my display randomly cuts off, and i have to restart my entire computer
<complexity> Lappie: Use google...tons of information.. Google bash linux
<Nitsuga> Lappie, *cookbook
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers: Under these conditions, yes. Or you may show Ubuntu install CD that 10 GB and let it do whatever it likes. Under normal conditions you may have a 3 GB swap but your space is low. My root now 3.5 GB. so, yes skip swap, 5 root, 5 home under these conditions.
<unitedpotsmokers> Nitsuga, yes i know that... after installing windows my grub menu lost... :p
<DIL> Four2zero, is there an application tab
<adamkex> unitedpotsmokers: www.fs-driver.org for a windows driver which can read ext2 and ext3 partitions
<adamkex> unitedpotsmokers: but it's far from perfect
<Nitsuga> Lappie, and for the commands you can use the command "apropos". for example apropos video will list ffmpeg, mplayer, etc.
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: use asoundconf to set your soundcard
<marenostrum>  unitedpotsmokers: I mean my root's used space is 3.5 GB. so at least 5 would be fine.
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: Also, if you have an ATI card, make sure snd_hda_intel isn't loaded
<Elrox> geeps, *do lspci -nn   and pastebin that plz
<seanbrystone> anyone else have issues with ubuntu 64 bit, and trying to use *ANY* dumpcap program like wireshark, ntop, etc? It locks up my computer every time
<complexity> I have been receiving the same error that others have when shutting down or rebooting with network shares - CIFS  VSF: blah blah cmd 50 etc..but it happens during a session, about every 30 minutes or so, not when shutting down. I am using 9.10 with an RJ45 connection..I read all of the 55 posts about it on the forum, to no aail....any ideas out there
<unitedpotsmokers> marenostrum, 2 Gigs of ram is OK to run Ubuntu without swap partition?
<Four2zero> DIL, No. just a sidebar that has: Favorites;Files & Folders; Accessories; Games; Graphics; Internet; Office; Sound & Video; System
<ChogyDan> unitedpotsmokers: I have for a few years
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, asoundconf does not seem to exist
<unitedpotsmokers> hmm..
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: you'll need to get the package from jaunty repos, it was removed in karmic
<marenostrum>  unitedpotsmokers: Yes, sure. 2 GB ram is very good. But in an ideal world we give some swap as a habit :-)
<frankS2> Hi, how can i connect to /setup a wpa wlan connection from only command line?
<MilitantPotato> the devs assumed everyone would use pulse, I guess
<unitedpotsmokers> how to see a status of swap partition...?
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, I've never filled my 4GB ram, so I think that with 2GB you can survive "unswapped"
<MilitantPotato> unitedpotsmokers: swap is rarely touched with 1gig of ram, 2 gigs almost never.
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, also some time ago I programmed a script to use windows' pagfile.sys as swap. If you want it I can give it to you.
<seanbrystone> anyone else have issues with ubuntu 64 bit, and trying to use *ANY* dumpcap program like wireshark, ntop, etc? It locks up my computer every time
<geeps> Elrox: the relevant lines are here: http://pastebin.com/vgaWM6g7
<funstroke> funstroke
<Elrox> geeps, looking, 1 sec
<plum> hi
<Nitsuga> !hello funstroke
<DIL> Four2zero, logout then back in if you have installed samba
<Nitsuga> !hi funstroke
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, How should I pull in the package from jaunty repo?
<plum> i have a few questions
<Nitsuga> the bot isn't working!
<seanbrystone> Nitsuga, dont forget the | command
<albataylor> Anybody have issues with their phone connection to Karmic Koala?
<Nitsuga> ohhh
<unitedpotsmokers> wait... i sent u a private msg...
<Nitsuga> !hi | funstroke
<ubottu> funstroke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<plum> two issues are troubling me, the first is that my ubuntu computer cannot recover from sleep mode
<Four2zero> loging out, now logging back in
<plum> the second one is that i don't get sound working :(
<complexity> I have been receiving the same error that others have when shutting down or rebooting with network shares - CIFS  VSF: blah blah cmd 50 etc..but it happens during a session, about every 30 minutes or so, not when shutting down. It makes problems with the scripts I run overnight copying files and backing up. I am using 9.10 with an RJ45 connection..I read all of the 55 posts about it on the forum, to no avail....any ideas out there
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, just repeating because i lost the internt connection: You can use the windows' pagefile as swap if you want.
<powertool08> Whenever vlc doesn't have focus the video turns blue, does anyone know which video output I need to use to stop this?
<unitedpotsmokers> Nitsuga, ok how?
<plum> can someone help me get my sound and sleep working?
<Four2zero> DIL, logged back in
<unitedpotsmokers> im using windoz vista
<Nitsuga> complexity, please tell us what is the "blablablab" thing.
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, it works on any version of windows
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, Hmm, the sound card is already listed as device 0
<complexity> ok let me c&p
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: in what app?
<DIL> Four2zero, click on "computer"
<complexity> CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 17327
<unitedpotsmokers> so we can create a swap area into a windows folder... is that what u mean?
<Elrox> geeps, that is a relatively new card, it has support in the latest kernel,, (2.6.32xxxx) but you have 2.6.31xxxx, prolly,,, you can check with uname -r   but you can try to enable backports in your software sources
<complexity> the mid number is different
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, put your windows partition to automount in /etc/fstab (mount it in /media/xxxxxxxxxxxxx)
<franco> anyone knows a reliable live usb of winxp?
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, aplay -l
<rww> ubottu: windows | franco
<complexity> I have many of them in a row
<ubottu> franco: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<geeps> Elrox: strange how it was working fine for a week. i just rebooted today and poof
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: hmm
<geeps> Elrox: it's not the first time i've rebooted
<complexity> the problem just started last week
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, One odd note, when I run aplay -l it repeats the card's entry 4 times.
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, windows also have a swapspace, in a file in C:\pagefile.sys. You can use that file as swap, if your partition isn't fragmented it will have the same performance as a swap partition.
<Elrox> geeps, you prolly had an update that borked it
<unitedpotsmokers> wait.. Nitsuga , im searching your nickname... i need more details
<anon__> I'm having an issue with standby on battery. It works fine when my machine is on AC, but on power it just stays awake.
<marenostrum>  unitedpotsmokers: Avoid from untested things if you aren't try for sake of trying.
<Four2zero> DIL, i dont have that option.
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, http://pastebin.com/b0LkRUGv
<coldfire> if ram is not an issue (2gigs). will xfce still run faster than gnome on a netbook
<grobda24> Will install create a swap is I choose "use entire disk" ?
<complexity> Bitsuga: got all that?
<grobda24> if*
<complexity> *Nitsuga
<Nitsuga> unitedpotsmokers, my nickname is really common, it's my real name reversed
 * grobda24 is installing Ubuntu 9.10 from CD
<Kaapa> hey there. Anyone uses hplip here? Can you please tell me if the ppd for P1005 is there?
<unitedpotsmokers> marenostrum, hmm but it sounds good. i want to try...
<PwrSurge> ok I found out what is causing my problem
<BGL-[y]> simple way of getting current cpu frequency? (not cat /proc/cpuinfo) ?
<PwrSurge> I have "Macintosh mouse button emulation" being loaded in HAL
<GeekSquid> Kaapa: use the P1000 driver
<Nitsuga> complexity, yeah, unfortunately I don't know anything about that :(
<PwrSurge> how do I disable that?
<plitter> when i first install vbox i only get the 800x600 screen, and i want to change it and try with vboxadditions but it wont install on the virtualbox because the kernel wont build. am i supposed to install it on my original pc?
<seanbrystone> anyone else have issues with ubuntu 64 bit, and trying to use *ANY* dumpcap program like wireshark, ntop, etc? It locks up my computer every time
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<complexity> Nitsuga: thanx anyway
<BichoGRILO> i have a problem
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers: at least ask if it was tested on XP or on Vista.
<Elrox> geeps, is that an HP by chance?
<ChogyDan> plitter: my understanding is they install on the guest
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: I'm stumped, normally the inorrect soundcard is selected or another is in the default spot
<Elrox> geeps, or Compaq?
<plitter> ChogyDan: me too...
<Kaapa> GeekSquid: Is that one included? I don'e have it (in 3.9.12)
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, I'm stumped too. This is a real headache (customer's machine, if it wasn't bad enough!) Thanks for trying to help though
<BichoGRILO> houston, i have a problem
<DIL> Four2zero, you have to locate how to view network and or computer
<Elrox> !ask BichoGRILO
<geeps> Elrox: neither, i bought the parts and put this computer together last week
<Elrox> !ask | BichoGRILO
<ubottu> BichoGRILO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BGL-[y]> anyone? simple way of getting current cpu frequency? (not cat /proc/cpuinfo) ?
<BichoGRILO> i not connect on my hotmail by firefox, and no one msn client connect
<hikenboot> I am compiling a kernel I can not find the following  Processor type and features- High Memory Support: OFF has this been removed in kernel 2.6.32 ?
<BichoGRILO> sorry my english is not so good
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: Have you double checked sliders and mute boxes?
<researcher1> After I installed  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS- the Lucid Lynx all my applications are opening too slowly. Any HELP please or similar experience?
<PwrSurge> anyone?
<GeekSquid> Kaapa: hpijs-ppds contains this
<Elrox> geeps, look for the BIOS info and look at the mfg's website for a bios update
<BichoGRILO> i'm brazillian but no one can help-me on #ubuntu-br
<GeekSquid> !lucid | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<MilitantPotato> Merritt: dumb question, I know, but some soundcards require weird settings in alsa-mixer
<unitedpotsmokers> marenostrum, thanks for your advice.. but if the Nitsuga's ways dont work, it is ok.. because i want to rebuild my partition too..
<geeps> Elrox: i'll check it now
<dewente> I know this is not the suse room.. but they suse's room can't help me out on this.. I need a Howto or tutorial to set up remote connection windows to suse. Help!!!
<chili555> geeps, does dmesg | grep  <bus_number> say anything useful?
<DIL> Four2zero, do you have icons on the rightside of your desktop
<ab> # Appears as CRO
<kindofabuzz> dewente, there's this new site out called Google. try there
<kindofabuzz> :)
<Merritt> MilitantPotato, Quadruple-checked, every channel is shown, unmuted and turned up, except for IEC958, which has no slider at all. *shrug*
<dewente> kindofabuzz, i am tired of do it bro !
<Four2zero> DIL, yes
<anon__> Is there anyway I can get my sleep to work while the laptop is on battery? It works fine on AC
<marenostrum> unitedpotsmokers: make your backups! :-)
<DIL> Four2zero, name them
<MilitantPotato> !google > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<MilitantPotato> !samba | dewente
<ubottu> dewente: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jleeperry> Does anyone know what format my videos/ movies to be in for itunes 9?
<Guest8126> hello, my network interface is no longer working, when I do ifconfig /a it says no device found but lspci shows the broadcom NIC, it was working no idea how it stopped.
<jleeperry> And what use to convert them?
<DIL> Four2zero, videos, documents???
<MilitantPotato> dewente: gadmin-samba can help a lot with samba.
<Four2zero> DIL, 1. Favorits 2. Files and Folders 3. Accessories 4. Games 5 Graphics 6. Internet 7. Office 8. Sound and Videos 9. System.
<unitedpotsmokers> marenostrum, sure!
<dewente> I know this is not the suse room.. but they suse's room can't help me out on this.. I need a Howto or tutorial to set up remote connection windows to suse. Help!!!
<Elrox> geeps, if you find a BIOS update, be sure to enter your bios settings and reset defaults BEFORE you update it
<DIL> Four2zero, do you have any such as documents pictures......?
<PwrSurge> bueller....  bueller..... bueller.......
<Merritt> dewente, If you want to connect to suse FROM windows, use NX
<meelu> how comes on terminal i get sh-4.0$
<Sa[i]nT> How do I get the 64 bit flash player?
<meelu> when im logged in as a suer i created
<meelu> not my home dir
<dewente> Merritt, did you try it? it worked out for you?
<Four2zero> Yes, in the Files and Folder sections theres Documents and Picture folders
<Merritt> dewente, I run all openSUSE boxes, and I run NX on all of them for remote control
<blakkheim> meelu: you didn't set the shell for that user to /bin/baash
<blakkheim> bash*
<marenostrum> !samba | dewente
<ubottu> dewente: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<anon__> Does anyone know how to fix my suspend issue? It will do it fine on AC but not on battery.
<Quickard> updated to new ubuntu kernel, no I can not see the log-in screen in ubuntu. tried recovery through grub and it doesnt work either
<meelu> how would i do that blakkheim
<dewente> Merritt, that sounds good, give me how to or tutorial to test it out please
<DIL> Four2zero, no Network or computer icon in that section?
<blakkheim> meelu: man usermod
<powertool08> Whenever vlc doesn't have focus the video turns blue, does anyone know which video output I need to use to stop this?
<Guest8126> hello, my network interface is no longer working, when I do ifconfig /a it says no device found but lspci shows the broadcom NIC, it was working no idea how it stopped.
<blakkheim> Guest8126: it's ifconfig -a not /a
<Four2zero> yes, now there is a places section that shows Network
<Four2zero> MShome MYHOME and Workgroup
<neezer> can an ipod play .wma songs?
<Merritt> dewente, I don't know where a tutorial would be. Basically you need to download (on suse) all the packages from the nomachine site: server, node, client. download the .rpm packages. then use a console to navigate to where they were downloaded and as root do: zypper in <package> and zypper will handle it for you. Do that for all 3 packages. Then all you need do is use the Client from windows
<Quickard> I can not see the log in screen on ubuntu to log in.
<anon__> @neezer no
<dewente> Merritt, let me show you some that i found
<DIL> Four2zero, workgroup is ubuntu
<dewente> http://en.opensuse.org/FreeNX_Server_HOWTO
<PwrSurge> how do I disable "Macintosh mouse button emulation??!!!?!!?
<dewente> Merritt, i will try this now.. http://en.opensuse.org/FreeNX_Server_HOWTO
<Merritt> dewente, remember to consider router port forwarding and firewalls if those might be pertinent :)
<Four2zero> okay.
<DIL> Four2zero, how mant computers
<dewente> got you
<DIL> many
<neezer> anon_ is there an easy way to convert wma to mp3?
<Guest8126> blakkheim: thanks
<jleeperry> Is it possible to extract the mp3 from an .flv file?
<Four2zero> 5
<blakkheim> jleeperry: yes, use ffmpeg
<user____1> hi
<BGL-[y]> simple way of getting current cpu frequency? (not cat /proc/cpuinfo) ?
<Merritt> dewente, Don't bother using FreeNX, go to http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1 and get the real thing
<blakkheim> BGL-[y]: what's wrong with /proc/cpuinfo
<plum> i'm having trouble with my ubuntu on 9.10
<seanbrystone> anyone else have issues with ubuntu 64 bit, and trying to use *ANY* dumpcap program like wireshark, ntop, etc? It locks up my computer every time
<Merritt> dewente, NoMachine NX is alot easier to set up
<anon__> @neezer I'm a mac guy, I'm a bit confused as well, but this thread should help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<Four2zero> one 2 window seven and 3 windows xp
<BGL-[y]> it only polls the speed on boot, useless for under/overclocking
<Quickard> do I boot from live cd and reload ubuntu?
<dewente> Merritt, so should i google for nomache nx instead !
<Merritt> dewente, http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<Lappie> omg, blender is soo amazing in ubuntu, i just had 2 share this!
<jleeperry> Okay, thanks. Do you know if there's a tutorial about it?
<BGL-[y]> do you know how to force it to refresh?
<Merritt> dewente, Download the packages, just like I said, from that site
<blakkheim> jleeperry: man ffmpeg
<jleeperry> I'd love to learn how to use blender...
<neezer> thanks anon_, I appreciate the help.
<DIL> Four2zero, sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf  change workgroup=WORKGROUP to workgroup="the name of your network"
<Lappie> now 2 get bryce 3d working :)
<plum> my sound is not working. on the sound preferences, under output, i only see "dummy output" selection. and under hardware, i have no options
<plum> how can i get a driver or something for this?
<Quickard> any help?
<blakkheim> !sound > plum
<ubottu> plum, please see my private message
<dewente> Merritt, done
<plum> ubotto: i'm very lost, this is my first time using irssi. what do i type in to see messages?
<blakkheim> !sound | plum
<ubottu> plum: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<plum> ubotto: thank you, i will look into this
<DIL> Four2zero, that will take you to two names you may want to locate and change the computer that is on mshome to myhome for example this will have all computers on one network
<djmaniax> getting upset. Cannot find viable solution. option parsing failed: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<Lappie> what was the name of the program that may support some of the window apps like corel stuff, paint shop, photoshop?
<Elrox> plum, there will be numbers along the bottom of your screen,,, do ALT+number to switch to that channel, or pm
<seanbrystone> Lappie, wine?
<djmaniax> vlc works, not much else. how do i fix without ruing my system?
<blakkheim> !appdb | Lappie
<ubottu> Lappie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Goodguy> how to install gtalk and yahoo messenger
<plum> Elrox: thanks :) i'll try this
<blakkheim> Goodguy: try pidgin
<Azelphur> blakkheim: it's empathy now
<blakkheim> Azelphur: that's unrelated to what i said
<Azelphur> Guest69711: (Goodguy) internet > applications > empathy
<mylisto2> Is there a terminal command to find out if my machine is 32 or 64 bit?
<blakkheim> mylisto2: uname -m
<`mOOse`> is there a channel for drunks? I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open - ubuntu 9.10 kharmic here
<dialtone> hi, why does postfix still prompt for configuration parameters even with apt-get -y?
<mylisto2> it shows i686
<blakkheim> mylisto2: that's 32
<mylisto2> ok.
<Guest69711> azelphur: thanks, dint know this
<mylisto2> what would 64 be?
<Azelphur> Guest69711: :)
<blakkheim> mylisto2: amd64 or x86_64
<mylisto2> ah ok
<mylisto2> thanks mang
<dialtone> how can I install postfix without any kind of prompt?
<dialtone> on 9.10
<blakkheim> dialtone: aptitude install -y postfix
<dtcrshr> hello everyone
<GeekSquid> blakkheim: wrong!!! mylisto: please type cat /proc/cpuinfo and pastebin the output
<dtcrshr> im on ubuntu 9.10, and i usually have many windows opened
<dtcrshr> how do i set the bar to be wider?
<blakkheim> GeekSquid: i was not wrong, he wanted to know if he was running 32bit or 64bit
<blakkheim> GeekSquid: what you're alluding to is finding out if his cpu supports 64bit or not
<GeekSquid> blakkheim: he asked if his machine was 64 or 32 not what he was running
<Quickard> I can not log in to ubuntu because I can not see nor enter anything into the user accounts windows. any help?
<Four2zero> DIL, okay im able to see ubuntu netbook remix on my windows network but dont have the proper permission to read/write to the directory.
<GeekSquid> blakkheim: we were both right
<DIL> Four2zero, shared the folder?
<ChogyDan> dtcrshr: right click > properties > pixels
<dewente> Merritt, are you there?
<Four2zero> DIL, for example: if want to create a new folder in ubuntu netbook remix, it gives me an error: Error while creating directory untitled folder. There was an error creating the directory in smb:///.
<Merritt> dewente, yes
<mylisto2> is there anyway to access a directory on a machine in terminal by right clicking a folder on the machine...
<mylisto2> what I mean is this...
<mylisto2> O
<dewente> Merritt, I am trying
<robb> folders are M$...
<Merritt> dewente, See #suse
<mylisto2> I'd like to be able to get to lets say usr/bin/whatever in terminal by right clicking a folder?
<TeCH-> joinn #ubuntu-es
<DIL> Four2zero, from windows?
<GeekSquid> mylisto2: not all folders are accessable that way, permissions are key ... now you wanted to know if your computer was capable of 64bit> type cat /proc/cpuinfo in terminal
<robb> terminal doesn't do mouse clicks
<BGL-[2]> easy way to check current cpu frequency other than cat /proc/cpuinfo ? anyone?
<plum> how can i scroll up in terminal? it shows the scrollbar as full so i can't scroll by just dragging it
<Four2zero> from windows and ubuntu.
<GeekSquid> mylisto2: if i understand correctly, you want to click on a terminal, that won't work
<Scunizi> plum: page up key
<mylisto2> no geeksquid:
<plum> ah thanks so much Scunizi
<robb> terminal = keyboard, no mousii
<Scunizi> plum: are you running screen?
<mylisto2> lets say I am on my desktop...and I have a certain folder that I want to work in...while in terminal
<mylisto2> I want to be able to right click on it on the desktop/other parts of the computer and be able to drop into the relevant directory tree in terminal
<DIL> Four2zero, create shares on both and use those;other than that you will have to either read further configuring the smb file
<dialtone> blakkheim: nope, it doesn't change anything
<dialtone> still prompts
<robb> mylisto2, terminal is an interface, like a gui, what you want is a "command prompt here..." sort of option in your gui
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal ?
<mylisto2> yeah...
<mylisto2> thats exactly what I want Robb
<DrMrHorse> it adds open terminal here to the right click menu
<robb> drhorse has it then
<DrMrHorse> cant live without it
<robb> :)
<DIL> !permissions | Four2zero,
<ubottu> Four2zero,: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mneptok> because the cd syntax is so arcane?
<dialtone> why does postfix prompt for its configuration settings even when I use apt-get/aptitude -y?
<Scunizi> How do I verify what "region" my cd/dvd rom is set to?
<Scunizi> the drive itself actually
<pvl1> is squid compiled withsquid is compiled with the '--enable-basic-auth-helpers=DB' option
<jleeperry> Okay, so as far as I know, using ffmpeg to get the mp3 from an flv worked, but I get no playback...Any ideas?
<seanbrystone> anyone else have issues with ubuntu 64 bit, and trying to use *ANY* dumpcap program like wireshark, ntop, etc? It locks up my computer every time
<blakkheim> jleeperry: if it doesn't play then it didn't work lol
<Lappie> ok, psp works, needs some tweaks, ill get to it later, now for photoshop to install it in windows i take the folder i have on a disk and drop it onto my hd, and boom, it works, how do i do this in ubuntu?
<pvl1> jleeperry, installed the restricted package?
<blakkheim> Lappie: photoshop does not work in linux
<Lappie> oh ok, well that makes that simple
<blakkheim> Lappie: you can try gimp
<seanbrystone> gimp ftw
<GeekSquid> Lappie: use GIMP image editor
<jleeperry> well, it reads as a 5.x meg mp3 package..
<Scunizi> seanbrystone: nope
<Elrox> Lappie, try GIMP
<jleeperry> restricted package?
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: so I just installed it...do I need to restart my laptop for it to show up when I right click a folder?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: that or log out/log in
<DrMrHorse> i think. did you try to right click?
<hunt> mylisto2: you can also pkill nautilus and restart it
<Lappie> i have tried gimp b4, the reason i use photoshop and psp is some of the features in one are easier in the other, but its ok, im not loosing any features,
<pvl1> !restricted | jleeperry
<ubottu> jleeperry: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BGL-[2]> easy way to check current cpu frequency other than cat /proc/cpuinfo ? anyone?
<jleeperry> I don't think I can, because I have devede installed..
<pvl1> jleeperry, devede?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, if booting xubuntu from a livecd gave me no mouse or keyboard input, is there any chance it will work in Ubuntu?
<kellyh> Cyber_Akuma: possibly, depends on what was causing the lack of keyboard/mouse
<SandGorgon> I see the new "theme" of Lucid - beyond the purple wallpaper, I see everything: the icons, etc to be the same. any idea how stuff has changed ?
<Lappie> well, my brain is mush, this is the last you will hear of me for a while, again, i think you all for your help, and im deeply deeply thankfull for all ure hard work n getting this os up n running, i have always believed in what ubuntu stands for, and will do anything i can to help and spread the word :) ive already posted all about in my facebook page
<kellyh> SandGorgon: j
<kellyh> SandGorgon: it is a lot simpler and cleaner i found
<SandGorgon> kellyh, oh good...
<jleeperry> what I use to convert avi to iso to burn movies
<DrMrHorse> BGL-[2]: there is a screenlet for that i think
<KB1JWQ> jleeperry: handbrake
<SandGorgon> kellyh, I think overall usability increase would be nice
<adamkex> does ubuntu use SMT in the kernel by default?
<jleeperry> what's handbrake?
<darolu> Cyber_Akuma: that's very weird, they should at least work as generic ones; what version of Xubuntu did you download? what kind of keyboard and mouse do you have?
<pvl1> jleeperry, so y would that interefere with install the restricted package
<kellyh> SandGorgon: it is kinda more towards an OS X like feel, which isn't such a bad thing in my view
<jleeperry> I don't know, but I just tried to install the restricted extras, and it marked devede for removal
<MakenBaccon> I like baccon
<boozler> Is any one aware if fsarchiver automatically reformats a partition before restoring data?
<DrMrHorse> we all like baccon
<MakenBaccon> yay!
<MakenBaccon> baccon is good
<DrMrHorse> even if you arent allowed to have it
<dogatemycomputer> I have a dumb question that I am hoping someone can answer.   On a default intallation of Ubuntu.. I can do "tftp localhost" and it shows "Connected" but neither atftpd or tftpd are installed.   Is this just initd or xinetd handling the connection but not having a backend to match it with?
<darolu> I don't, pork is a filty animal
<MakenBaccon> no!
<MakenBaccon> not after cooked
<`mOOse`> there's only one c in bacon
<`mOOse`> @@
<darolu> oh wait this is not offtopic channel
<DrMrHorse> lol
<olskolirc> how do I go from cairo-dock back to my panel in karamic please?
<MakenBaccon> yay!
<darolu> MakenBaccon: watch Pulp Fiction so you can understand my comment </offtopic>
<RussellAlan> What application can i burn a dvd-r movie with?
<olskolirc> how do I stop cario-dock from starting up at bootup please?
<olskolirc> k3b or cdrecord
<whodat> Please, can anyone tell me what this error is in my dmesg?  *  http://pastebin.com/YH2vP7r3 * Thank you
<olskolirc> RussellAlan,
<MakenBaccon> how do I make it off topic?
<DrMrHorse> k3b ftw
<olskolirc> what ftw?
<DrMrHorse> MakenBaccon: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> in the default 9.10 top panel, there's the dropdown contact thing with Evolution and Empathy in it. What the heck is that called, and how do I get it back? (had to rebuild my panel...)
<DrMrHorse> ftw= for the win
<MakenBaccon> #ubuntu-offtopic yay! lol
<MakenBaccon> aww, didn't work
<olskolirc> awww Madpilot :-(
<olskolirc> how do I stop cario-dock from starting up at bootup please?
<hunt> Madpilot: right click the panel and select add to panel
<whodat> olskolirc: go to system>administration>startup programs I believe, I think it should have a check box
<Madpilot> MakenBaccon, "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" without the quotes to get to -ot
<IdleOne> MakenBaccon: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<RussellAlan> hrmm so k3b will give me the option for dvd-r?
<Madpilot> hunt, I know the drill, can't find the contacts dropdown thing though. Any idea what it's called?
<hunt> Madpilot: might be indicator applet
<IdleOne> Madpilot: indicator-applet 0.1
<DrMrHorse> RussellAlan: what format are you starting with?
<dialtone> I suppose setting debconf priority to critical would remove the questions
<Madpilot> IdleOne, hunt - it's Indicator Applet, thanks. Obscure naming FTL.
<pvl1> jleeperry, oo i see, then i dont think theres really anything you can do except for finding the individual libraries and probs compiling them
<IdleOne> Madpilot: not so obscure when you know what it does
<IdleOne> :)
<Madpilot> "indicator applet session" is the user-switch thing. More obscure naming FTL.
<MakenBaccon> I also like fence posts.
<MakenBaccon> less than baccon though
<ouyes_> dead after lock screen,Linux ouyes-laptop 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<whodat> Please, can anyone tell me what this error is in my dmesg?  *  http://pastebin.com/YH2vP7r3 * Thank you
<IdleOne> MakenBaccon: please keep on topic in this channel
<jleeperry> bloody hell...okay. Thank you much.
<pvl1> jleeperry, np
<pfred1> is there a package for ethereal?
<glphvgacs> lookin for a oneliner, tried this: enabling Restricted proprietary drivers cli site:help.ubuntu.com
<jleeperry> and btw, devede so far is pretty nice. It takes awhile, but it works well :)
<glphvgacs> with no joy
<DrMrHorse> whodat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/475704
<pvl1> jleeperry, if i ever get vmware runnign imma try it (hint hint wink wink)
<Dr_Willis> jleeperry:  technically its the encoder tools it uses in the background that take a while. :) devede is just a fancy front end.
<dogatemycomputer> whodat: Bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/475704
<Cyber_Akuma> darolu: xubuntu 9.10 32bit, and its a Aethros (something like that) touchpad, not sure what the keyboard is
<Cyber_Akuma> its a Toshiva Satelite A215 based laptop
<Dr_Willis> jleeperry:  one neat thing. devede is all python. so its fairly easy to tweak stuff if you want to dig into the code a bit
<Cyber_Akuma> Toshiba*
<jleeperry> I just installed winxp...
<jleeperry> umm, I prefer to be an idiot..:)
<jleeperry> but, that code and all that is beyond me..
<whodat> DrMrHorse: dogatemycomputer: thanks
<DrMrHorse> np
<jleeperry> I'm just glad that it works..
<plum> hey guys
<pvl1> jleeperry, are you in ubuntu right now or how is ur system set up. i was saying that u can install devede into a virtual machine
<plum> still having problems with my sound.. :(
<Cyber_Akuma> Somebody who has used windows all their life and can't use linux is no more an idiot than somebody who has used linux all their lives and can't use windows jleeperry
<jleeperry> I'm in buntu..
<ouyes_> i am now afraid of locking screen, i can not go back to the system after locking screen, the machine is dead, no matter what you do ,it response nothing, what can i do ?this is the output of uname -a : Linux ouyes-laptop 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<DrMrHorse> devede is also awesome for windows :x
<jleeperry> I only use xp for my wife and my itouch..
<jleeperry> I've used a prison cell and shelters all my life..
<pvl1> jleeperry, good man. what version ubuntu
<Guest48357> hello ubuntu tribe. Is there any way to edit the cmakelists.txt file? Or pepositories? For Cmake and rigs of road.
<blakkheim> jleeperry: very rarely are "itouch" and "my wife" in the same sentence
<jleeperry> karmic
<jleeperry> ....
<jleeperry> rofl
<plum> blakkheim: lol
<Dr_Willis> iGotAHeadache
<Elrox> ouyes_, do you have ati graphics, and have you tried disabling compiz?
<pvl1> jleeperry, uh hm, any idea what kernel
<pvl1> Elrox, yeah
<mylisto2> anyone have much experience with virtualbox?
<Satoru-san> jleeperry: I heard that they have a kids version for the iTouch, its like iTouchChildren.
<jleeperry> And I installed winxp first, then just installed eeebuntu over it, and upgraded to 9.10
<jleeperry> hold on..
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: a little bit
<pvl1> Satoru-san, hahah
<ouyes_> Elrox, actually i am running xfce,
<Guest48357> Can i get some help?
<jleeperry> 2.28
<Guest48357> Can i get some help?
<Madpilot> Satoru-san, jleeperry, others - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<ouyes_> Elfix,  how to disable compiz anyway?
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: I installed vbox 2 days ago - I want to find out how I can get something that I downloaded to my linux installation (few windows exe files) over to the xp "machine"
<darolu> Guest48357: just ask your question (in one line pls) and please try to change your nick =)
<cjames> screen -r
<pvl1> Guest48357, y cant u just edit it? and what are u trying to do
<Elrox> ouyes_, but do u have ATI? and have you disabled compiz?
<jleeperry> Umm...what?
<Madpilot> Guest48357, just ask, don't ask to ask, please
<Guest48357> darolu hello ubuntu tribe. Is there any way to edit the cmakelists.txt file? Or pepositories? For Cmake and rigs of road.
<jleeperry> does what we're talking about pertain to ubuntu?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: install putty on xp, ssh to your virtualbox
<mylisto2> um, you lost me
<olskolirc> how do I stop cario-dock from starting up at bootup please?
<ab> # Appears as CRO
<pvl1> jleeperry, hm i dont think u can do vmware there. uh idk, install 2 ubuntus then
<ouyes_> Elfix, yes i have ati VGA, and i do not know how to disable compiz,
<jleeperry> Nah..my xp works fine.
<Purpley> Hey im in Gparted but its not recognizing /dev/sda2/ and I have that formatted as ext3 but it says its unknown how do i fix this?
<hunt> Guest48357: you might want to ask this in #kde, but you can edit this file with a texteditor
<olskolirc> how do I go from cairo-dock back to my panel in karamic please?
<jleeperry> I prefer linux, she prefers windows.
<pvl1> olskolirc, cario-dock must have a settigns editort
<Guest48357> pvl1. i am trying to instal rigs of rod. it stalls in the process. complains about an invalid cmake command.
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: would you mind helping to run me threw that process?
<olskolirc> im asking for a friend who can't get on irc
<pvl1> pasetbin te error
<Guest48357> Hunt: any tekst editor?
<plum> i looked at lspci and it shows my audio hardware
<plum> 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller [1002:437b] (rev 01)
<Elrox> ouyes_, what release are you using?
<pvl1> Guest48357, pastebin the error
<olskolirc> he has gnome-shell and too many cairo-docks and needs to get back to panel
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2:  ok. get winscp for your windows. install. then get the local ip of your virtualbox using ifconfig from a terminal
<plum> but it does not show this in my volume preferences
<mylisto2> ok brb
<plum> help? :((
<pvl1> olskolirc, find the cairo settings
<DrMrHorse> mylisto: then use winscp to connect to your virtualbox "computer" and transfer files
<ouyes_> Elrox, roll back a few lines will you , i gave the uname -a output
<hunt> Guest48357: yes but are you sure you need to compile it? maybe there is a binary somewhere
<ouyes_> Elrox, Linux ouyes-laptop 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ouyes_> Elrox, xfce, xubuntu 9.10 32-bits
<olskolirc> thanks pvl1
<pvl1> olskolirc, also does he ahve a panel uptop?
<richthegeek> Hi, does anyone know the fastest (runtime) way to take a screen dump remotely?
<olskolirc> ill ask pvl1
<richthegeek> "import" takes about a second
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: the idea is that your virutal os is consider a different computer on your "network"
<Guest48357> pvl!:root@william-desktop:~/ror-trunk/source/dependencies/ogre/OgreMain# cmake .
<Guest48357> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:466 (windows_hacks):
<Guest48357>   Unknown CMake command "windows_hacks".
<Guest48357> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<Guest48357> root@william-desktop:~/ror-trunk/source/dependencies/ogre/OgreMain#
<FloodBot1> Guest48357: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvl1> Guest48357, were u suppsoed to run ./configure befor running cmake
<Elrox> ouyes_, well, i am not sure in xubuntu, but in ubuntu it is System>Preferences>Visual Effects--- NONE
<ouyes_> Elrox, any idea?
<BGL-[2]> think i finally found an app that works
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: ok when I did ifconfig what am I looking vfor?
<BGL-[2]> its called GkrellM
<mylisto2> for?
<mylisto2> wmaster0-00?
<Purpley> I cant run kde partition manager i get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-zac" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Purpley> Error: "/tmp/kde-zac" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Purpley>  how do i fix this?
<BGL-[2]> it's giving cpu freq in realtime
<Dr_Willis> BGL-[2]:  gkrellm and conky are both able to do that. I belive
<Guest48357> pvl1: it sayes no such file or command.
<Dr_Willis> BGL-[2]:  proberly other monitors that can also
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: "inet addr:"
<richthegeek> anyone know the fastest program for taking a screen capture? scrot can't crop and import takes an age
<apeeepaz> I have installed ubuntu sucessfully, how do I ssh to it from another computer? I have installed openssh-server
<darolu> Purpley: change its owner
<hunt> Guest48357: dont compile it there is a howto here: http://wiki.rigsofrods.com/index.php?title=Installation_Guide&redirect=no#Ubuntu.2FDebian
<Purpley> darolu, Why do i need to? Im running sudo shouldnt it run fine?
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: I do this from terminal in linux right?
<trism> richthegeek: scrot can crop, scrot -s
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: yes
<superman> hi
<pvl1> Purpley, you gotta run sudo chown on it, i dont remmeber the exact command for uuid, check man chown
<mylisto2> ok found it..
<rybl> apeeepaz: 'ssh hostname@domain'
<richthegeek> trism: ah, couldn't see it in the man page
<Purpley> pvl1, But im running the command as superuser......isnt superuser allowed in everything normal users are and arent?
<richthegeek> trism: -s is select. I want to capture the whole screen (window root)
<darolu> Purpley: man chown
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: if you know the local ip of the xp machine you can also use the termial to connect and move the files
<richthegeek> trism: or more specifcally, my left display (1920x1080 of 3600x1080)
<Purpley> darulo I need a bit more to go on
<pvl1> Purpley, yes but its still owned by whoever it complained about
<pvl1> Guest48357, r u trying to compile ogre?
<darolu> Purpley: in your terminal, type "man chown" so you can learn how to change the file's owner; it demands to be owned by userID 0
<Dr_Willis> !chown
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: seems like a pain in the rear...I'm surprised that there is nothing built into virtualbox to allow dragging of files to the guest machine
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Purpley> pvl1, When i run it without sudo it wont work because thats normal user, i need elevated permissions because im editing partitions
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: its a feature to make sure the two systems dont contaminate each other
<mylisto2> ?
<pvl1> Purpley, thats correct, and you say it runs when u put in sudo?
<Dr_Willis> VirtualBox has a lot of neat features that people overlook - becuse they never read the virtualbox docs. :)
<Purpley> no it runs when i dont
<DrMrHorse> Dr_Willis: guilty
<DiploCat> does anyone here use GPASS?
<pvl1> Purpley, it should be able to change anything tho
<pvl1> *shouldnt
<Elrox> Purpley, no, it doesnt work that way,,, sudo in Ubuntu is different than other distros,,, if you MUST be root then there are 2 choices,,, 1-choose other distro,  2- do sudo -i
<Purpley> pvl1, never mind i figured it out btw chown dosent mention uuid
<pvl1> Purpley, well good job. i know for a fact tho that chown or chmod work with
<pvl1> Purpley, i think it was chmod not chown, my b
<Dr_Willis> uuid or UID? 2  very differnt things...
<RussellAlan> how do i burn dvd info from k3b?
<darolu> Purpley: uid 0 = root, "sudo chown root:root yourfile"
<DrMrHorse> RussellAlan: what format is it? a disk? an iso? VOB files?
<Dr_Willis> RussellAlan:  clarify wht you mean by 'dvd info' ?
<DiploCat> gpass lost all my passwords, what a load of junk!
<Purpley> Why dosent gparted or kde partition manager recognize a ntfs file system?
<dooglus> when I plug in a camera, it used to ask what to do.  I seem to have accidentally told it 'run fspot, and don't ask again' but I want to change my mind.  can I?
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  you dont have the ntfs support package installed.
<RussellAlan> yes vob
<Purpley> Wait nvm
<darolu> Purpley: you need to install ntfs packages
<BGL-[2]> DrMrHorse: the problem was a lot of apps claim they can give current cpu freq but they don't, i'd went through several
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  thats a common faq with gparted trying to access ntfs stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<KB1JWQ> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 7.4-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2553 kB, installed size 12464 kB
<BGL-[2]> that and i'm missing 'add to panel' when i right click on the gnome panel (using 9.10/remix)
<hunt> Guest48357: still there?
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, No i probably do, i forgot it technically is a ntfs but its secured with truecrypt so thats why it isnt recognizing it
<DrMrHorse> RussellAlan: in k3b, you choose "burn video dvd" then drop the VOBs into the VIDEO_TS folder
<jleeperry> hmm...so can I use handbrake to extract the mp3 from an flv file?
<Cyber_Akuma> jleeperry: there is a freeware app called flvextract
<Cyber_Akuma> Its very VERY basic, but it can extract audio and video streams
<jleeperry> okay...I just want the mp3 from the video...
<Cyber_Akuma> .... crap, I forgot that im in #ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> nevermind
<Losha> jleeperry: handbrake is pretty good at handling flvs...
<DrMrHorse> i use ffmpeg to extract audio from flv
<jleeperry> right, and I think that it'll work for converting my flv videos for my itouch]
<KB1JWQ> It does.
<jleeperry> and I can't use ffmpeg..
<KB1JWQ> #handbrake is awesome
<DrMrHorse> BGL-[2]: maybe this? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Screenlets/InfoPanel-45620.shtml
<DrMrHorse> to extract audio from flv, do: ffmpeg -i [videofile].flv -ab 128k -ar 44100 -ac 2 [audiofilenewname].mp3
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: how do I find the ip of the guest machine?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: guest is linux?
<DrMrHorse> right?
<altavatar> Recently I've noticed that some directory names have been changing to random 8-char words. So "Hello World" would change to "H28fha~1". This seems to happen randomly, and only a few dirs are effected. Any ideas?
<mylisto2> this is a linux laptop - winxp was just installed on vbox
<adamkex> does ubuntu use SMT in the kernel by default?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: on windows, open a command line and type ipconfig
<Flannel> adamkex: Yes
<AimlessZealot> Anyone feel up to trying to field on my question?:)
<darolu> altavatar: are those dirs encrypted?
<altavatar> darolu: yep, the FS is encrypted
<mylisto2> oh yeah thats right :d
<mylisto2> :D
<richthegeek> *** fastest way to take a cropped screenshot is ***
<DrMrHorse> AimlessZealot: not if i dont know the answer. just ask away and we'll all take a crack at it
<richthegeek> scrot capture.jpg; mogrify -crop 1920x1080+0+0 capture.jpg
<richthegeek> twice as fast as import and xwd
<Elrox> richthegeek, import name.jpg
<avatarmonkeykirb> Hi. New to linux. Is there a linux version of "manycam"?
<darolu> altavatar: thay might be causing it
<AimlessZealot> I have a problem others have mentioned in the forums : Firefox does not appear to make sounds when running flash-based videos like Youtube. Unfortunately, I have tried every solution I've seen including adding various rc and conf files, and (re)installing audio, flash and firefox components. Any other ideas?
<mylisto2> ok DrMrHorse: I got both ip's - do I use them in that winscp program?
<richthegeek> Elrox: negative. Scrot then mogrify is twice as fast. 0.498s versus 1.082s
<jleeperry> Sweet, that last ffmpeg command worked...thanks much :)
<avatarmonkeykirb> if anyone knows, just pm me
<AimlessZealot> I should state : Yesterday Youtube sound worked perfectly, and the only things I've run since then are eclipse, rythmnbox and blender
<richthegeek> Elrox: I'm planning to take screenshots very quickly and constantly refresh them on the iTouch/iPhone. Pass back mouse clicks and exec with xdotool
<Flyzoola> Hi guys. What do you know? Another person with ubuntu problems >___<. I thought being away from it for a couple of years would help it, but alas, it's still a pain in the ass
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in apt. can any one help me out?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: on the linux host, make sure openssh-server is install (sudo aptitude install openssh-server). then connect to the linux box by entering the linux ip
<altavatar> darolu: hm, contents of the dirs look okay, but I think you're probably right. Have you heard anything more about this issue? Or can you point me in any directions?
<AimlessZealot> Heh Fly, I assume it's because I'm new to linux in general. so far I like Ubuntu, I'm just new and clueless.
<Flyzoola> Aimless, I've been on/off linux of a couple of years. I got off because it was bs trying to get everything to work right. It caused more headaches than it solved. I just re-download it, and re-instelled 9.10 and it's still being a pain
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in APT. help please.
<DrMrHorse> AimlessZealot: the problem is probably not you
<darolu> altavatar: out of the regular docs you find with google, I don't know where to find a solution for it; I used to have my /home encrypted but many of my files started to have errors like the one you have and I stopped encrypting it, I never really knew what -exactly- caused it :( sorry
<AimlessZealot> I don't mind the "getting everything to work right" generally -- I'm a hobbyist programmer.. This frustrates me only because I can't think of a new area to explore short of reinstalling ubuntu.
<Flyzoola> so here's the problem: Ubuntu just wont boot. It'll show the loading screen for ubuntu (like the windows XP one, with the little line filling up letting you know the OS is starting up) then the screen goes blank, and it the loading screen pops up again
<mylisto2> ok DrMrHorse: I just installed openssh-server - this next part I'm at a lost for
<altavatar> darolu: np, I appreciate the pointer.
<Flyzoola> it keeps cycling though that, without ever taking me to the login screen. How do I fix this?
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in APT. help please.
<olskolirc> wud you break AimlessZealot ?
<darolu> altavatar: the real problem is it wasn't a consistent error, some files were fine, others were corrupted
<AimlessZealot> I appear to have broken Flash's sound.
<altavatar> darolu: yep, seems about the same here.
<olskolirc> what version of flash AimlessZealot
<AimlessZealot> Currently I'm running 10.0 r45
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in APT. help please. any one.
<olskolirc> thats the newest one
<jleeperry> i run chrome for my youtube..
<AimlessZealot> I did try 10.1 to see if it was something that would be corrected by using the beta,
<olskolirc> ok AimlessZealot
<AimlessZealot> No luck.
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: ok. in winscp: click "new" add the local ip of the linux box to the "host name" line. enter the user name and the password. click save. click logon.
<olskolirc> what distro are you on AimlessZealot
<AimlessZealot> Koala
<jleeperry> whoops...sorry
<AimlessZealot> Karmic Koala
<mylisto2> thanks so much so far DrMrHorse:
<mylisto2> I'm curious
<olskolirc> Karamic has been know to have sound issues AimlessZealot
<olskolirc> pulse audio conflict with alsa
<hunters44> has anyone tried the new opera 10.5? is it better then chrome?
<mylisto2> can't someone just share a folder between the two?
<AimlessZealot> So might it be beneficial to switch over to the one before this?
<look> hai, um i just upgraded to Windows 7 right? and my BIOS wont load my grub
<Eire> is it possible to install both the 32 and 64 bit kernels in Ubuntu and choose between them at boot?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: give it a shot. let me know.
<olskolirc> try this AimlessZealot instead of reinstalling that won't help.  sudo update-manager -d
<Flyzoola> here's the problem: Ubuntu just wont boot. It'll show the loading screen for ubuntu (like the windows XP one, with the little line filling up letting you know the OS is starting up) then the screen goes blank, and it the loading screen pops up again. It keeps cycling though that, without ever taking me to the login screen. How do I fix this?
<jleeperry> I'm running chrome 10.10 now, and it seems to be running fine.
<olskolirc> AimlessZealot, go to Lucid
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in APT. help please. any one.
<olskolirc> Lucid sooooooooo rocks!
<jleeperry> But I only use it for chat here.
<olskolirc> I think its ready
<Purpley> Hey if I just resized my partition and lost half the data, is there a way to recover it?
<AimlessZealot> I will try that next, thank you olskolirc.
<DrMrHorse> DITCH KARMIC
<MilitantPotato> look: Karmic or Jaunty?
<Purpley> I think i might of canceled it while it was going
<olskolirc> yw AimlessZealot
<AimlessZealot> Hunters - I dabbled with it earlier today.. better is a tough one for me. Opera has a more compact display, which I find nice, but not everyone will.
<look> MilitantPotato: Karmic
<MilitantPotato> !repairgrub | look
<MilitantPotato> !grub2 | look
<ubottu> look: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<AimlessZealot> It was zippy, but I found it had odd errors with Flash (misalignment of flash components, odd problems using gnash)
<MilitantPotato> look: you'll need a live CD or ubuntu flash drive
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in APT. help please. any one.
<olskolirc> !neomuck
<brjann> Eire: no, the difference between 32- and 64-bit linux extends beyond just the kernel to libraries and binaries, too
<olskolirc> bottu doesn't know neomuck?
<look> MilitantPotato: i have one
<AimlessZealot> Ah, that's another thing I meant to ask -- Is there a good reason to avoid 64-bit linux like there is windows? (Forgive my ignorance)
<MilitantPotato> !info neomuck
<ubottu> Package neomuck does not exist in karmic
<Purpley> Hey if I just resized my partition and lost half the data, is there a way to recover it?
<jleeperry> actually, I just noticed that my sounds do work for flash in firefox...huh
<Eire> But is it possible to have both installations on the one harddisk without creating another partition?
<olskolirc> neomuck is a Lucid app
<olskolirc> im learning what this is
<AimlessZealot> Jleeperry : Insert envy here.
<Purpley> Please someone answer me
<MilitantPotato> look: the guide on that website will let you repair you grub2
<olskolirc> what Purpley
<Purpley> Hey if I just resized my partition and lost half the data, is there a way to recover it?
<brjann> Eire: no, sorry. they'd clobber each other.
<AimlessZealot> Purpley, that'd depend on how you resized the partition and a bunch of other things.
<jleeperry> meh..I've had lots of problems with it in the past before..
<AimlessZealot> But most likely, you can expect it to be lost if you used a half-decent tool.
<jleeperry> like I said though, I just use chrome
<Guest48357> Purpley: in windows you would use recuva. try google it. (file recorverin linux.
<Purpley> I deleted a truecrypt volume so I extended it and it is a fat32 file system
<darolu> !recover | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<knoppies> I need someones 'professional' opinion on GDM2. I like the functionality the old one has, and Im considering investigating the possibilities of downgrading. Opinions please?
<olskolirc> well geeze darolu
<Flyzoola> here's the problem: Ubuntu just wont boot. It'll show the loading screen for ubuntu (like the windows XP one, with the little line filling up letting you know the OS is starting up) then the screen goes blank, and it the loading screen pops up again. It keeps cycling though that, without ever taking me to the login screen. How do I fix this?
<olskolirc> where can I learn ubottu commands?
<Purpley> IS there a good chance of recovering data with a fat32 file system?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: on the grub list (hit escape just after POST if you don't see it) edit the top line, remove quiet and splash, then boot, see if it shows any errors
<richthegeek> does anyone know how to get the window list with a terminal?
<Guest48357> cant ad deb http://apt.rigsofrods.com/ in APT. help please. any one.
<olskolirc> no Purpley
<Purpley> like on a scale of 1 to 10 how much?
<olskolirc> roll it back maybe Purpley with system restore
<Guest48357> (
<DrMrHorse> sorry Purpley
<Guest48357> Purpley: 8
<Purpley> It said it was 100% when I Xed out because it stopped responding
<olskolirc> on a scale of 1 - 10 if rolling it back does't help nothing will Purpley
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: just download and install the .deb files
<MilitantPotato> Purpley: if you've not used the hard-drive, a reasionably good chance
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato. can you further explain? Is there any documentation on this?
<Purpley> But it was never overwritten, I just extended the partition from 105 gigabytes to 236
<olskolirc> Purpley, you should try Partition Magic for windows - you can undo any damages while partitioning
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: give me two mins, I'll go do it and confirm the key presses
<Purpley> olskolirc, I prefer linux anyway its fat32 so when I dualbooted awhile I could access it on windows
<DcMeese> I got my free 9.10 disk in the mail today!
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato, thank you :D
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: the local ip of the linux machine is inet, right?
<Purpley> Can I just do everything booted up since Im on a seperate partition the one im talking about is just a one where i store all my torrents nothing is writing or reading from it
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install gpart Purpley
<Guest48357> MilitantPotato: where do i download it from, with wath?
<Purpley> olskolirc, Uhhhh, Gparted is installed on ubuntu by default?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: yes.
<olskolirc> not on mine it isn't
<olskolirc> gpart Purpley
<Eire> Are there any good internal wireless cards that work with Ubuntu
<DcMeese> Guys what are the best parts of ubuntu 9.10?
<olskolirc> The program 'gpart' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install gpart
<richthegeek> Eire: not what you asked exactly, but the Linksys WUSB600N works great for me as a wireless-N dongle
<Guest48357> MilitantPotato: where do i download it from, with wath?
<olskolirc> that was my gpart output lol
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: just click the .deb files, save to your desktop
<Purpley> Crap.........I only have a 500 gigabyte HDD and its 200 something gigabytes and the rest is ubuntu what do i do?
<Guest81668> hey anyone know how I can limit what people can view when logged in to my FTP, basically I want them to only be able  to view there FTP folder not all my personal ones
<Eire> richthegeek: thanks
<MilitantPotato> Who asked about grub?
<Guest48357> MilitantPotato: where do i find the .dep file?
<richthegeek> Eire: you need to edit a few files and install custom drivers to make it happen, so only for the mildly competent
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: go too that URL in firefox, click the .deb files
<MilitantPotato> AimlessZealot: was it you asking for the specific steps?
<richthegeek> does anyone know how to get the current window list (that shown in the gnome-panel list) from the terminal, or a python script?
<olskolirc> cut your loses Purpley lmao
<Purpley> Crap.........I only have a 500 gigabyte HDD and its 200 something gigabytes and the rest is ubuntu what do i do?
<olskolirc> when I was new I don't know how many time i wrecked my machine
<olskolirc> I was reformatting every 3 days until i learned the os
<Purpley> olskolirc, Can it just write on to this partition or will it overwrite it
<Crisco> MilitantPotato: Are you by chance from Australia?
<MilitantPotato> Crisco: nah, US
<AimlessZealot> MilitantPotato : I was the one asking about possible solutions to the no-sound problem with Flash.
<olskolirc> Purpley, if there is any info on there, it will destroy it but you can keep your partition settings
<Crisco> ah I knew someone who had an addiction to potatoes
<olskolirc> just reformat it Purpley
<Guest48357> MilitantPotato: i must be sleepy. were in firefox? do you meen at the http://apt.rigsofrods.com/
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato, were you able to confirm the splash screen cycling error, or they key presses? :o
<Eire> richthegeek: I am well used to "forcing" things to work in Linux so I should be fine, thank you for your suggestion
<Crisco> every handle he had was something with Potato in it
<richthegeek> Eire: I'll try find the specific instructions i used for you
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: Hit esape when it says Grub Loading, on the top entry, hit E, scroll down to the line that contains splash and quiet
<Purpley> olskolirc, Im not formatting my ubuntu HDD, I have even more priceless stuff on this.....
<Purpley> well ubuntu partition
<richthegeek> Eire: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1132275.html
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: ONLY remove the two words splash, and quiet, the boot with ctrl+x
<Eire> richthegeek: thanks
<Crisco> Anybody ever tried to get a Lexmark X215 MFP to work on Ubuntu 8.10? I searched google all day today and am at the end of my wits....
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: will it work even if I'm dualbooting XP?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: that will hide the loading screen, and show everything that is happening, hopefully you'll see the error
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: Does ubuntu or XP load by default?
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: Yes, go to that url, download the .deb files
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: Well the PC had XP installed, I just installed Ubuntu on it about an hour ago, and got that error on the splash screen.
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: you can install them just like an .exe in windows
<olskolirc> upgrade Purpley you will be releived
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: did it show in text what the error is?
<Purpley> What do you mean upgrade?
<olskolirc> go from Karamic to Lucid with: sudo update-manager -d
<francis5> anyone can help me with FTP server permissions please?
<Crisco> Flyzoola: which version of Ubuntu and which error? Sorry I wasn't in here when you said it.
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: removing splash and quiet will show what the OS is doing as it loads, you may get to see what error is causing it not to load.  (Ubuntu at least.)  If Windows is the one having issues, I'm not sure.
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: Never install .deb or any application you're not sure is 100% safe, by the way.
<Purpley> olskolirc, I dont uprage until its officaly out of a beta
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: no, like I said, the splash screen just cycles. It'll act like It's gonna take me to the login screen, then it just goes black, and the splash screen loads again. I let it do that for about 5 minutes, without it taking me to login. I'm on 9.10
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: then do the steps I said, and you'll likely see the error
<hesh> i upgrade to 9.04 to 9.10 now, graphic card not working
<olskolirc> me either Purpley as a rule but I took a chance b/c of the Karamic sound issues and I think Lucid is ready to rocks
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: that will tell you where to start, ok?
<olskolirc> I have no problems, no crashes, no errors and ive been on since last night
<hesh> is there any way to add some thing in menu.lst and fix it?
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: Sounds good. I'll report back when I have the data needed. Hopefully from there it can be fixed. Thank you!
<MilitantPotato> hesh: ctrl+alt+f1, login, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Purpley> Well I dont have any problems with karmic and It may seem great but I dont trust it until ubuntu offically says its good to use
<olskolirc> im on Kubuntu Purpley - the new gnome is gnome-shell which allows you to download that with the Karamic you are on
<mylisto2> DrMrHorse: do I need to generate a key with puttygen?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: It doesn't save the changes you make, so if you nerf your grub, just reboot
<olskolirc> youtube for gnome-shell Purpley and see how you like that :-)
<ekimmargni> If someone wants to request that a package be made available for some software, who could they ask?
<DrMrHorse> mylisto2: i dont remember. i think it did it automatically and i just had to approve it
<Purpley> How do i figure out what partition table type I have?
<olskolirc> the maintainer of that package ekimmargni
<Flannel> ekimmargni: you mean to get the package in the repos? or to package it? or what?  (either way, you probably want to talk to the MOTU, #ubuntu-motu)
<DrMrHorse> Purpley: sudo fdisk -l
<ekimmargni> Flannel: yep, to have it packaged
 * ekimmargni /join ...
<Whskydrnk> I keep getting this error 'sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)'  when trying to install any packages or upgrade from either synaptics or terminal in ubuntu based backtrack 4 final
<Purpley> Its a FAT32 is that a Intel, EDRIGPT, MAC SUN or XBox?
<Purpley> EFI GPT*
<MilitantPotato> Whskydrnk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usrbindpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-171107/?s=af249dbea4a3b8cafcf1cce84a0d9dce
<MilitantPotato> Whskydrnk: first result on google, have ya tried that?
<mylisto2> this is driving me nuts!
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hi! I'm using a headless 9.10 server. I wish to install VirtualBox 3.1 on it. But it prompts about dependent qt libraries are too old on repo. How can I install vbox without qt libraries? I
<Purpley> Does anyone know?
<MilitantPotato> Carbon_Monoxide: try enabling backports and see if the updated qt libraries are there?
<brjann> Purpley: I don't understand your question
<Carbon_Monoxide> MilitantPotato: are those packages from backports stable?
<Purpley> Im running testdisk and its asking me what partition table type it is, Its filesystem is FAT32 so what table type is it?
<hesh> i  lost my connection last time, is there any way to change grup menu.lst to load graphic drivers?
<Purpley> brjann, make sense now?
<apeeepaz> http://pastebin.ca/1822228
<apeeepaz> anyone???
<hesh> i upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 and now graphics not working properly
<brjann> Purpley: yes, but the filesystem type and partition table type aren't related. gimme a sec
<Purpley> k
<MilitantPotato> Carbon_Monoxide: I couldn't tell you.  Likely not as stable, or at least not tested as thoroughly
<Guest48357> MilitantPotato: installed .deb files. what next? followed the tutorial with no luck.
<MilitantPotato> Carbon_Monoxide: If a package requires a certain version as a dependency, I'm guessing you need to meet that requirement
<hesh> when i upgrade to 9.10 stop my graphic drivers, how to fix it?
<knoxi> how i could change the splash screen to ubuntu 9.04
<Carbon_Monoxide> MilitantPotato: So, I dare not to use them on server :) Maybe I should use previous version vbox
<MilitantPotato> Guest48357: I don't know, you asked how to install those files, that's all I could help with.
<MilitantPotato> Carbon_Monoxide: You could always compare them to debian stable/unstable versions, and see
<Guest48357> MilitantPotato: okay thanx.
<MilitantPotato> Carbon_Monoxide: Debian doesn't mess around labeling things stable afaik
<apeeepaz> what am I missing ?? http://pastebin.ca/1822228
<petsounds> knoxi, try GDM2 Setup?
<hesh> MilitantPotato: why my graphic not working? is there any way to chage it on menu.lst
<olskolirc> to see my linux version lsb-release right?  its telling me lsb doesn't exist
<hesh> ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> MilitantPotato: thanks for your recommendation!
<Purpley> brjann, I have to go take a shower are you almost done?
<MilitantPotato> !video | hesh
<ubottu> hesh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mylisto2> frick!
<Carbon_Monoxide> MilitantPotato: and advices too! :)
<francis5> anyone know how to stop my FTP server allowing users to browse my whole filesystem =/
<MilitantPotato> !graphics | hesh
<brjann> Purpley: i haven't found what i'm looking for yet, no
<mylisto2> How do I share a folder between ubuntu and a winxp guest machine in virtualbox???
<Purpley> ok
<Elrox> i though i smelled something Purpley ;-)
<knoxi> gdm2 setup
<olskolirc> how do I see my distro release in the terminal please?
<Purpley> :)
<Purpley> Chili dogs are viscious if ya get what i mean ;)
<enjoytheday> does ubuntu desktop support  raid1 ? I mean the hardware raid
<millhouse513> enjoytheday:  it should as long as linux supports the hardware raid
<hesh> MilitantPotato: as far as I know there is a way to fix this in menu.lst, once I found in this IRC chat
<MilitantPotato> hesh: safe graphics mode?
<mylisto2> How do I share a folder between ubuntu and a winxp guest machine in virtualbox???
<enjoytheday> when I try to install end of the installation  it fails and coming with eroror message  "grub can't install"
<enjoytheday> Also, when I create partion it doesn't have any option to create raid
<kenjy> hi guys, Im trying to install Encoding module for perl with cpan but while cpan say that I have it installed, perl say that it is not, how can I install it?
<brjann> Purpley: sudo parted /dev/sda print
<enjoytheday> Raid was setup by windows
<millhouse513> enjoytheday:  are you wanting to do software raid or hardware raid?
<Losha> Purpley: brjann: I found http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html but it's remarkably little help
<darolu> hesh: menu.lst as the grub 1 (legacy) file?
<enjoytheday> hardware raid
<enjoytheday> milhouse, than you for helping me
<brjann> Purpley: you should see a line that says "partition table: <something>" mine says msdos
<hesh> MilitantPotato: i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, now graphic card is not picking up, all graphics are slow than 9.04,
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: no luck. No error was shown when going into the slash screen. It acts like it's about to let me into the login screen (because I can see a mouse pointer) then it goes black for a split second, and cycles through the splash screen. Is it because I installed Ubuntu from Windows?
<hesh> darolu: yeah, its still in v1
<enjoytheday> The one I have is desktop 9
<hesh> menu.lst
<Purpley> yeah me too
<Purpley> So what do i put in?
<Whskydrnk> I tried all that stuff and it is not working
<brjann> Purpley: (i'm also assuming /dev/sda is the drive you're wondering about)
<darolu> hesh: do you have a Nvidia card using the driver you download from nvidia.com?
<hesh> darolu: i'm have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<brjann> Purpley: what are your choices?
<MilitantPotato> hesh: you don't edit menu.list for that, you install the latest video drivers
<hesh> darolu: no, i have intel
<OttifantSir> How do I change the login screen in 9.10 to not play a sound when it is ready?
<hesh> MilitantPotato: but once some one told me a way to did it in menu.list, when i did it, it loaded all graphics
<hesh> properly
<Purpley> Intel EFI GPT Mac None Sun XBox Return
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: ATI card?
<darolu> hesh: ubuntu 9.04 used EXA, 9.10 uses UXA now, that might be causing your problem, read this link it may help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: I don't think so. I believe it's just Intel?
<brjann> Purpley: er, none of the above. there's not a DOS option?
<goviel> mylisto2: make a folder in ubuntu. open up virtual box select your virtual machine, click on settings, go down to shared folders, find your created folder in ubuntu, name it . start your machine open up explorer. click on folders, on the left hand side select entire network>virtualbox folder>
<munk> Hi all. Anyone know anything that would cause a nasty DC offset on the microphone input that gets worse as you increase the volume?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: is your /home on a separate partition?
<macbuntu11> hey, how do you remove the swap partitions in gparted? On mine, there is a lock next to it making it unable to be deleted
<Purpley> its description is non partitioned media
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: I'm not sure. I would imagine not though, since I just inserted the live CD (while I was on windows) and installed it directly from windows.
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: Ohhh, wubi.
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: How do I change 9.10 boot logo?
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese usplash themes?
<brjann> Purpley: I'm not sure what you mean. But according to parted the partition table type of /dev/sda is msdos, so I can't recommend you use any of the options it's offering you. Sorry :(
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Via main repo?
<xnt14> Hi, I have an hp dv7 3183cl with a Nvidia G105M Graphics card, It works fine without the nvidia drivers, I installed the latest drivers from nvidia's website and now when I login, the laptop freezes completely. I can't even go to a tty. any ideas?
<MilitantPotato> !usplash | DcMeese
<ubottu> DcMeese: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mylisto2> goveil: thanks soooo much
<Flyzoola> MilitiantPotato: so do you think it's because I installed it directly from Windows that I am getting these errors?
<goviel> mylisto2: you can right click on the folder in windows and map the drive, so you can click on my computer and have your shared folder as a drive
<OttifantSir> How do I change the login screen in 9.10 to not play a sound when it is ready?
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: What about the boot menu?
<Purpley> Very well :(
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: karmic or jaunty?
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: I don't think it was through wubi, unless that's already on the live CD
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: I have no idea. I'm new to linux
<macbuntu11> karmic's boot menu looks great
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: if you installed it while still in windows, it's wubi
<darolu> Ottifantsir: Sound preferences, right click the speaker icon (top-right corner)
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: If you have an empty partition, try doing a true install, those tend to go better, have for me atleast
<seanbrystone> how do i uninstall Ubuntu's remote desktop, and use like tightvncserver instead? I think Ubuntu's is slow or something
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: Menu>Accessories>Terminal
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: Alright, so I'm going to uninstall it from windows and try to install it on my C: drive. Though I dont have it partitioned, I think there's a way to partition a couple of gigs towards ubuntu, no?
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: type in uname -a
<OttifantSir> darolu: No. I have no system sounds enabled. And there's no choice for login screen.
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: Gah, backup everything before resizing
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: and don't use ubuntu to resize ntfs
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Dont see karmic or jaunty
<lukeqsee> this is a really dumb question, but a few google searches didn't turn anything up: is there a simple app to just display a portion of text on the desktop?
<Losha> OttifantSir: I don't like any sounds, so the first thing I do is mv /usr/share/sounds to /usr/share/sounds.orig. Brutal, but it works...
<lukeqsee> aside from conky
<OttifantSir> seanbrystone: I believe Ubuntu Remote Desktop is called vinagre and vino, client and server respectively. Uninstalling those two should get rid of it, then install what you want.
<seanbrystone> OttifantSir, thx :)
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: sorry, brain fart, run cat /etc/lsb-release
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: Release= and Codename= tells the version
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: Is there a big risk in trying to get it to partition through Ubuntu? I've done it in other computers with no problem.. :o
<OttifantSir> Losha: So that would not disable the possibility to listen, just takes away all config for system sounds, right?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: Only loss of everything on that partition
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Karmic
<Losha> OttifantSir: shouldn't affect 'listening' at all. It just removes the sound files that things play when they want to make a noise...
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming
<brjann> OttifantSir: apparently, you can    gksu /etc/gdm/custom.conf    and under the [greeter] section add the line    SoundOnLogin=false
<trism> lukeqsee: you can display any sort of text on the desktop you want with conky
<brjann> OttifantSir: whoops, gksu gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<millhouse513> enjoytheday:  if it's hardware raid it should be fine then..it should just show up as a single disk
<dog> Hi! New to Linux and I am loving it! looking for a good RDP to use to connect from windows to ubuntu any Ideas? Karmic.
<enjoytheday> when I do fdisk -l  it shows both disk
<Flyzoola> MilitantPotato: ehhh haha I'm going to give 8.04 a try, if that doesn't work, then I'll just back everything up etc. Thanks!
<enjoytheday> is it suppose to show like that?
<masu3701> when will a new version of ubuntu come out?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: Not sure if that comes with wubi, good luck though
 * matelot does themes affect performance ?
<perscitus> How do i reenable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<MilitantPotato> Flyzoola: doing a real install with ubuntu on its own partition makes for a much faster ubuntu since it's not reading from a file on NTFS
<paulproteus> dog: Sure -- "Your best bet for Linux->XP is to use the Terminal Server Client that comes with Ubuntu." <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100592>
<darolu> masu3701: April 29
<OttifantSir> brjann: I get nothing in that file.
<trism> lukeqsee: oh sorry, missed the aside from conky message
<masu3701> and that will be 10.4?
<jorvis> Java help?  I've installed libmysql-java but still get this when I try to connect to a MySQL DB: SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql ....
<dog> Paulproteus -Thanks
<MilitantPotato> perscitus: System>Preferences>Keyboard   Click Layout tab, then layout options
<paulproteus> dog: Sure thing! Let me know if it works out for you.
<MilitantPotato> perscitus: then find key sequence to Kill Xserver
<brjann> OttifantSir: yeah, same here, now that i've looked. add two lines:   [greeter]   and    SoundOnLogin=false
<enjoytheday> does destop version support hardward raid?
<lukeqsee> trism: tis ok :) I just don't want to mess around with my conkyrc or run two versions of it, because I want a really big bit of text
<darolu> perscitus: in Karmic, open a terminal and do: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<DcMeese> Thanks MilitantPotato.. But what about creating wireless connection w/wireless card? I'm in prefs>>network connections
<dog> Paulproteus - would I be able to use a gui with that
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... can i install a full ubuntu system on xubuntu ?
<paulproteus> dog: Yup.
<darolu> cobra-the-joker: yes, you have to install "ubuntu-desktop" package
<MilitantPotato> jorvis: sun-java6-jdk installed?
<dog> cool
<OttifantSir> brjann: Before I commit this, excuse me for asking, but are you sure that's the correct spelling and capitalization?
<cobra-the-joker> darolu , anything i should take care of before doing this ?
<jorvis> MilitantPotato: java -v returns: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_16-b01)
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: having network-manager-gnome installed makes that easy
<darolu> cobra-the-joker: is perfectly safe, a lot of new packages will be installed, just make sure you have enough hard drive space available ~700MiB
<obscurant1st> i hv to ask a questiopn regarding ipod jailbreak, pls dont mind, if i restore my jailbroken ipod touch will it get my warranty back?
<sensae> Is there a way to set gedit to display invisible characters?
<cobra-the-joker> darolu , nice ..ty
<teage> is there a way to lock the desktop icons (ubuntu 9.10) ?
<lukeqsee> cobra-the-joker: and plenty of bandwidth :)
<Pici> !ot | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brjann> OttifantSir: let me get verification from somewhere else on the internets :)
<darolu> cobra-the-joker: when you log in, change the desktop environment from xfce to gnome and you are done
<cobra-the-joker> lukeqsee , yeah ...lol
<millhouse513> enjoytheday:  linux isn't seeing it correctly then.  It should just see one..  What RAID card are you using?
<cobra-the-joker> ok
<OttifantSir> brjann: Thanks for your time and effort.
<darolu> perscitus: add the setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp to your ~/.xinitrc file to make the change permanent.
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Should I get that from other computer and transfer deb via USB flashdrive?
<sensae> I'm moving to gedit from textmate, and I miss being able to see tab characters and newlines. Any way to display them?
<iOmlette> When I want to use some hotkeys (Alt-F1 for the menu, for example), I have to focus on the desktop first, by clicking it. Does anyone know how to fix it so I don't have to?
<brjann> OttifantSir: [greeter] is correct, as is SoundOnLogin=false
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: it's likely installed already
<MilitantPotato> jorvis: update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<DcMeese> Ok... Where to find?
<OttifantSir> brjann: Again, thanks for your time and effort
<brjann> OttifantSir: no problem, hope it works :)
<tp43> I can't understand why there are a bunch of stores selling computers with Ubuntu.  Must be big coorportite conpiracy; bullying anyone who tries
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: alt+f2 type in network-manager-gnome
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: what's crackalackin
<tp43> hey hey hey, its faaat albert
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: irc from work yo, ssh + irssi ftw
<Guest99802> I thought I was in offtopic for a sec
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: too nerdy for me, no idea what ya said other than ssh
<brjann> OttifantSir: and if for whatever reason gdm flips out, just delete /etc/gdm/custom.conf and restart and you should be okay.
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: guess you're bypassing a firewall?
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: connect to pc using ssh then launch irssi in the session. allows irc chat from anyplace :)
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Wont work, says doesn't exist, but software center says I have ir
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: they dont seem to be blocking ssh so :P
<anom01y> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu twice from a live cd, and both times I get grub error 15
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: that's funny
<anom01y> this is on a brand new hard drive
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: lots
<tp43> anom01y, you did some baaad partitioning
<anom01y> tp43: ? I just used the installer
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: right click the panel, click Add To Panel, choose network manager
<sensae> I've had some bad problems with the installer.
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: or hit alt+f2 and run: nm-applet
<anom01y> well I will try something different next time.
<tp43> anom01y, yeah, sucks, maybe its this new grub, but it happenned to me, and I made some changes in partitioning and it worked, dunno why
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: Ah, ty.
<OttifantSir> I've installed Firefox 3.6.2pre, along with more extensions than I care to count. No matter, it worked before a reboot. Now it won't start. It does nothing at all. The symlink in /usr/bin points to ../lib/firefox-3.6.2pre/firefox.sh. The file is located in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.2pre and is set with root as owner and the permission to execute as a program. Any ideas as to why it won't work?
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: There is nothing with network in the name in the list. :/
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: personally i use wicd or interfaces file but nm-applet is the default in installs etc
<Guest70458> Hello i am trying install two .deb packages wich are dependent on on another. how does i solve this.
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: do what action said
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: he doesn't have wifi working yet, needs to add his connection
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: run nm-applet and it will add the icon in the notification area
<nocturnus> http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=63&page=1 <-- ubuntu satanic edition was banned from distrowatch
<tp43> OttifantSir, dunno, try killall firefox and then do it again
 * matelot does themes affect performance ?
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: should still have the icon, have fun setting it up
<Guest70458> Hello i am trying install two .deb packages wich are dependent on on another. how does i solve this.
<tp43> Guest70458, dude, are you using redhat or something, what dependencies, maybe you can find your packages in repo instead so it get the right version?
<OttifantSir> Guest70458: They are dependent, like one won't install until the other is installed, and they both depend on the other?
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: Once it's up in the panel, right click it and go to manage connections, then wifi tab, the rest is common for any OS
<OttifantSir> tp43: Wouldn't that have been solved with the last 5 reboots I've done?
<Guest70458> ottifantsir: excactly like that.
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Where would it be? I don't see it
<lat> I'm trying to cp some large VirtualBox snapshot files from an external harddrive to an internal harddrive. I get i/o error, and the copy fails, then connection to the external harddrive is lost. Is there any way around this?
<tp43> OttifantSir, Yup you rught
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: Normally by the date/time
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: should look like a computer with a red X if it's offline, if it's connected to something, a wall plug with a cable infront of it.
<DcMeese> Nope null
<tp43> OttifantSir, worse comes to worst, you can apt-get remove --purge and the apt-get installa gain
<Guest70458> ottifantsir: excactly like you explained it..
<tp43> lat maybe you didn't mount?
<OttifantSir> tp43: I know that. Problem is, Firefox is one of my most important apps, and I usually use about 6 hours getting all the extensions I need installed. I was hoping to avoid re-installing.
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: sounds like you have a lot of ram, or a slow connection
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: I found "network connections" is that correct?
<brjann> OttifantSir: have you tried running it from the command line, to see if it spits out any errors?
<tp43> OttifantSir, oh, hey, can I ask what these 6hours extensions are?
<tp43> man...my internet is fast
<magn3ts> Any help with this: [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ?
<DcMeese> I can add a wireless connection but I have to manually enter everything, MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: You can do it there, also, the nm-applet won't be in your menu, it's generally on the panel
<Guest70458> Hello i am trying install two .deb packages wich are dependent on one another. how does i solve this. (ubuntu)
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: try running nm-applet again, see if it shows up on the panel
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: get connected then install wicd, its awesome
<lat> tp43, the disk was mounted. Some files copy, but big files fail.
<paulproteus> Guest70458: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<paulproteus> Just install both at once, and it'll be fine.
<OttifantSir> tp43: Adblock, NoScript, LastPass, LinkExtend, Download Statusbar, Extended Statusbar, Video Download Helper, a few others, total numbering 20 and about 20 search plugins for the search field
<tp43> lat, maybe you don't have enought space
<brjann> OttifantSir: (also, purging and reinstalling firefox shouldn't touch your firefox profile, which is stored in your user directory: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<something>.default/
<OttifantSir> ActionParsnip: Ain't got more than 1GB RAM, but a rather fast cable-line
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: doesnt that kick your ram lots when you load the already bloated browser?
<MilitantPotato> OttifantSir: How long does firefox take to load for ya?
<tp43> OttifantSir, well, I would go with the command line suggestion, and check the errors, to find you problem
<OttifantSir> brjann: No, I haven't tried running it from CLI yet. Will try it now and see what happens
<lat> tp43, there are over 200 gb of free space.
<perscitus> What is the contextual applicatiom menu?
<brjann> perscitus: the menu brought up by a right-click, maybe? never heard that term before
<OttifantSir> MilitantPotato: On a clean boot (no other apps started or run before Firefox) it usually takes about 20 secs.
<tp43> lat, hmmm, do you have any more details of the error reported?
<perscitus> brjann,   its commonly used for another WM
<DcMeese> ActionParsnip & MilitantPotato it keeps trying to add something cuz the bar wiggled, but nothing gets added
<brjann> perscitus: ah, okay. nothing i'm familiar with, then :)
<OttifantSir> My Firefox, when started from CLI spits out this: (firefox-bin:3260): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: get connected then install wicd, it will remove network manager for you and then reboot, wicd may be the ticket for you
<brjann> OttifantSir: sadly, that's normal
<lat> tp43, cp: reading `{3f67b927-3dd7-4abb-0a8b-2500374155eb}.vdi': Input/output error
<ActionParsnip> firefox stinks
<DcMeese>  ActionParsnip how do u get connected? That's what I'm trying to do
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: use wired or the command line to get connected
<OttifantSir> brjann: It's a Pentium DC 1.66GHz 1GB RAM, so I'm quite happy with load times on this machine
<perscitus> brjann,   fluxbox uses it
<tp43> lat, sorry, I don't know, maybe you cable is loose?
<brjann> OttifantSir: does it return to the prompt? or does it just sit there without firefox ever showing up?
<StrangeCharm> i'm a student who has to do a lot of reading, primarily of pdfs. on windows, i used foxit. the default reader on 9.10 is evince, which doesn't have tabs. are there any recommended readers that have tabs, and other nice features for my situation (session restore, library management, &c)?
<OttifantSir> brjann: It returns to the prompt after that error
<DcMeese> ActionParsnip: I have to use wifi... Only option
<Tjh> hi is there any issues that may arise out of having ntfs filesystem as /home?
<brjann> OttifantSir: type    echo $?    at the prompt
<Chill6> Hows it going everyone
<tp43> pretty good thx
<OttifantSir> brjann: All it says is "1" then returns to prompt
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: then use iwconfig, you can  also use the installation cd to install wicd
<brjann> OttifantSir: that's what I wanted to know. that "1" means firefox is exiting with an error, though why it isn't reporting that error is a mystery to me
<nocturnus> does anyone know how I can set a margin offset when  printing a pdf file
<nocturnus> ?
<Losha> OttifantSir: looks like 3.6.2pre isn't ready for prime-time....
<brjann> OttifantSir: let's try one more thing, to see if it's your profile or firefox that's jacked up
<ActionParsnip> Losha: could try 3.7 or chromium ;)
<brjann> OttifantSir: ls ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Guest70458> paulproteus: thanks. now i a,m installing the beta game.
<paulproteus> (-:
<OttifantSir> Losha: Of course it's not, it's a pre-release version. But I wanted something newer, and the PPA mozilla-daily-builds gave me this.
<brjann> OttifantSir: you'll see a directory in there with a bunch of random letters/numbers and .default at the end
<MilitantPotato> OttifantSir: I use 3.6 stable
<Tironn> What are the rumored upgrades for firefox 4?
<brjann> OttifantSir: wait, this is a nightly? heh, those aren't even guaranteed to run at *all.*
<Chill6> nocturnus: try going to scale PDF file in the page setup dialog
<ActionParsnip> brjann: just rename ~/.mozilla and you wil cover all
<DcMeese> ActionParsnip: How do Install stuff from disk?
<brjann> ActionParsnip: hm, good point
<Losha> OttifantSir: well now you can 'give back' by filing a bug report I guess...
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: add the cdrom under system -> admin -> software sources (if memory serves)
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: you can then have your install cd in and install the app from that
<brjann> ActionParsnip: wait, but what if he uses thunderbird or something? isn't that stored in .mozilla too?
<OttifantSir> Losha: Seems like that would be a good idea, yeah. Just hoped there was something I could do to get it working.
<nocturnus> Chill6: how?
<ActionParsnip> brjann: i think so, i dont use either
<nocturnus> Chill6: command line
<Tironn> DcMeese: if you go to software sources there's an install from cd option
<ActionParsnip> DcMeese: do you see access points if you run: sudo iwlist scan   ?
<OttifantSir> brjann: And I use Thunderbird too.
<ActionParsnip> brjann: ahh, then renaming the mozilla folder is bad
<Losha> OttifantSir: running a pre-release and trying to debug it here on #ubuntu seems like a monumental waste of effort...
<ActionParsnip> brjann: but will be ok to just test
<brjann> OttifantSir: i'm tempted to agree with Losha, i wasn't aware this was a nightly
<DcMeese> ActionParsnip: It says unmounting
<DcMeese> Cdrom
<lat> tp43, thanks for your help. I'm going to reboot now, and try again.
<OttifantSir> Losha: I was just hoping it was something like with 3.5: running "firefox" started 3.0 and you needed to run "firefox-3.5" to start the newer version
<Tironn> DcMeese: seems wrong there.
<Losha> OttifantSir: either way, it's off-topic for this group. Perhaps try #firefox
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: /usr/bin/firefox is just a symlink to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<brjann> OttifantSir: from the command line you can run     firefox -ProfileManager    and see if it will let you create a new, empty profile to test with. if it works, something's wrong with your profile. if not, something's wrong with the nightly. that's about all we can do, i think.
<g44imbisilly> hey. is it possible to generate a grub2 config file using the ubuntu livecd?
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: you can delete the /usr/bin/firefox file and make a new symlink to /usr/bin/firefox-3.whatever
<DcMeese> I clicked add CDROM in software sources>>other software, ActionParsnip
<djmaniax> touchscreen netbook will not load apps from touch menu except for favourites and folders, please advise
<AimlessZealot> I'm considering using Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) instead of Karmic Koala (9.10), anyone have any thoughts?
<adamkex> AimlessZealot: why?
<default> Others have made that "Upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> AimlessZealot: both are supported so go for it
<Losha> AimlessZealot: why? 8.04 vs 9.10 might make sense...
<AimlessZealot> Adamkex: because KK has sound problems for me.
<adamkex> AimlessZealot: ?
<bboyjavik> hi
<Losha> AimlessZealot: KK ?\
<AimlessZealot> Karmic Koala
<default> Karmic Koala = KK
 * Losha slaps head and says d'oh
<AimlessZealot> I've been struggling all day to make Flash videos produce sound again (they did originally), I have seen no solutions or options to fix things, and someone here mentioned that KK appears to have various sound issues.
<djmaniax> touchscreen netbook will not load apps from touch menu when touching, except for favourites and folders, please advise
<g44imbisilly> when I try to run update-grub2 I get "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /." probably because i'm using a livecd. is it possible to bypass the error and continue?
<default> Jaunty Jackalope was more stable than Idiota Indianna
<OttifantSir> brjann: ActionParsnip: Losha: It seems like it's spitting out that error no matter what, but it seems like I may have done something bad to my first profile, 'cause it started on a fresh profile.
<anom01y> tp43: ? still getting grub error 15 ?
<anom01y> how come I can't install Xubuntu 9.10 ?
<Losha> brjann: good catch...
<anom01y> grub 1.5 error 15
<anom01y> I've tried ext3 and ext4
<tp43> anom01y, shit, did you change partitioning?
<brjann> Losha: has happened to me before. troubleshooting profile errors is tricky :(
<anom01y> tp43: ?
<tp43> anom01y, hey, I just remembered, I had the grub error when I tried ext4, but when I went back to ext3 I had no problems
<anom01y> what do you mean ?
<anom01y> ohh
<anom01y> yeah I tried that I am trying ext3 now,
<default> Holy shit, it shouldn't be this difficult to install a "Production" operating system
<anom01y> I selected mount to '/' and format.
<brjann> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anom01y> anyone know how to install ubuntu ?
<default> LOLOL
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> what happens ?
<default> THATS THE BEST
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: How would I install software from 9.10 disk?
<tp43> anom01y, I don't know if this is good idea, but usually I make '/' at about 10gig, and a swap about the size of my ram, and then I make the rest /home cause I downloads lots of movies
<`mOOse`> default
<Losha> default: please don't use the word "production" here to help keep this channel family friendly.
<`mOOse`> default: http://imgur.com/7EilX.jpg
<zetheroo> trying to use Ubuntu One ... getting this error in FF : Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:38017.
<default> LOLOLOL
<default> Quote of the day.... <anom01y> anyone know how to install ubuntu ?
<anom01y> adrian2mil10: I just try and use the installer
<anom01y> well it doesnt work
<Flannel> default, `mOOse`: please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<Losha> tp43: same here, though I double the RAM space for swap because I'm old-fashioned...
<anom01y> I select 'select manual partition'
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> what thing not work ?
<Flannel> anom01y: Any reason you're manually partitioning?
<g44imbisilly> My /boot/grub/ directory got erased and i was able to rebuild it with my livecd, but I need to create the grub.cfg. How would I do this on a liveCD?
<`mOOse`> Flannel sorry - that was supposed to be a /msg
<anom01y> adrian2mil10: not sure but I get error 15
<anom01y> Flannel: I am using the installer, and it asks to select manual partition, underneat 'use entire disk'
<tp43> Losha, I used to, but so much swap isn't need these days cause of the size of ram.
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: Any chance you have the ~/.asoundrc files left over from an upgrade?
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> when you make what is the error ?
<Flannel> anom01y: Why are you manually partitioning instead of automatically partitioning?
<anom01y> adrian2mil10: I reboot and try and boot from the install and I get grub error 15
<Losha> g44imbisilly: grub.cfg is remade automatically by running update-grub I seem to recall...
<djmaniax> how do i fix touchscreen preferences for UNR menu, apps won't open unless their in favourites
<zetheroo> can you be logged into Ubuntu One from two different places at the same time?
<g44imbisilly> Losha: i'm doing this off a liveCD so doing that runs into problems
<anom01y> Flannel: because I tried the 'use entire disk' feature from the installer, (made my disk an ext4, and also gave me error 15 at reboot (grub error))
<Losha> tp43: that's what they say. I've never understood the reasoning behind it though...
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> only ubuntu is in the partition ? there is only one partition ?
<Flannel> anom01y: Default is ext4, yes.  How many harddrives do you have?
<Losha> !grub2 | anything here that helps?
<ubottu> anything here that helps?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<anom01y> within the installer I get 3 options for selecting the partition to use, a) install dual boot, b) use entire disk, or c) select partitions manually
<anom01y> Flannel: 4
<Genji> hello all. found a strange problem. ubuntu koala... inside seamonkey and firefox... my website, www.bymtrust.net.nz/acquia (acquia drupal) crashes(i think? or resets?) x11.... i think its images.. as if i turn images off, it works. if i turn them on, a few seconds later, loading them... it crashes.
<Flannel> anom01y: alright.  Are they mixed SATa/PATA?
<tp43> anom01y, use the entire disk, or are you planning on multiple OS's?
<anom01y> Flannel: I have 2 ide's and 2 satas
<Genji> any ideas why this might be happening?
<anom01y> tp43: no just Ubuntu
<anom01y> Flannel: the install is going on an IDE (sda1)
<tp43> did you install grub to master boot record?
<Flannel> anom01y: That's likely the issue.  What's happening is they're being reordered by your BIOS (or Linux) and its looking at the wrong one for GRUB.
<anom01y> tp43: thats in the advanced section near the end
<anom01y> ?
<anom01y> Flannel:
<anom01y> ok
<djmaniax> how do i fix touchscreen preferences for UNR menu, apps won't open unless their in favourites
<ActionParsnip> MilitantPotato: I did a clean A3 install dude
<coz_> Genji, none of the links on your site are working here
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> you have 2 ide and 2 sata , maybe you install grub in the wrong disk , check sure the disk boot order
<anom01y> Flannel: solution ?
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> I will try again
<Genji> eh... go http://www.bymtrust.net.nz then click on a link
<anom01y> 4th time
<anom01y> crossing fingers
<DiploCat> what does it mean in a cron entry when it begins with [ -x command.sh ] ?
<tp43> anom01y, probably Flannel  has a better solution, but you could unplug all but one drive, and then install on it, and add the others manually after install
<DiploCat> what is the -x ?
<Flannel> anom01y: Did you have any other Linuxes installed prior to this?
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> do not lose hope
<anom01y> yes
<coz_> Genji,  this is what I get   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-Beyond%20the%20Boxes%20%7C%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<tp43> hope is all you ever need
<Losha> DiploCat: I'm rusty at this, but I think it means "FILE exists and execute (or search) permission is granted"
<Flannel> anom01y: Alright, what it *might* be is their GRUB is the one you're getting to, and it's looking for an old stage2, and not finding it.
<brjann> DiploCat: that's a test to exist that command.sh exists
<brjann> (gah, i can't speak english tonight.)
<Flannel> anom01y: Make sure GRUB from the Ubuntu installer is installing to the proper drive, and make sure your BIOS is set to boot to that drive
<anom01y> ok, I think that option was in the installer
<magn3ts> Any help with this: [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy ?
<Flannel> anom01y: Yeah, it'll be at the end
<tp43> anom01y, delete all partitions and then repartition
<Genji> coz_: yah... hmm... go to http://www.bymtrust.net.nz/acquia/content/starflower-gardens
<adrian2mil10> <anom01y> maybe is a good idea disconnect the disk what you don't need meanwhile installl
<tp43> magn3ts, do you have sound?
<DiploCat> so brjann and Losha, it's cron syntax (ie. doesn't work in a shell), and what does it do if it doesn't exist? throws an error?
<DcMeese> ActionParsnip: I'm unmounting disk, u
<DcMeese> Said that doesn't sound right?
<coz_> Genji,  I see that
<Losha> DiploCat: er, it's shell syntax, invoked by cron...
<magn3ts> tp43, yep that only happens with mplayer, sorry I shouldve been more specific
<MilitantPotato> ActionParsnip: Guess you've been on google yea? common issues are ~/.macromedia
<MilitantPotato> not being owned by your user, and asoundconf not having the right card set to default, good luck though, heaps of other reasons
<brjann> DiploCat: no, that would in fact work in a shell. and no, it wouldn't necessarily report an error, it depends on what the rest of the cron command is
<tp43> magn3ts, if sound works, than you are golden
<fivetwentysix> I just installed Rails with Gem, but I can'
<AimlessZealot> Don't remind me Potato, I'm so sick of flash problems today.
<tp43> magn3ts, sorry "then"
<co25mkemang> im a newbie from indonesia
<DiploCat> Losha, oh... ok, but why do you need to check if it exists? won't it just error if it doesn't exist?
<fivetwentysix> I just installed Rails with Gem, but when I type rails, it returns command not found, what's the solution to this?
<co25mkemang> indonesia is currently being spotted as the enemy of capitalism
<oLife> Hey!
<magn3ts> tp43, er, I meant I have sound in my system
<magn3ts> tp43, mplayer definitely has no sound
<co25mkemang> because indonesia is making campaign of using opensource softwares
<co25mkemang> please help us
<Losha> DiploCat: like brjann says, it depends what the rest of the script says...
<tp43> magn3ts, man mplayer, and find there is an option that will make it less verbose
<MrPockets> yeah
<MrPockets> a lot of peopel're doing that
<Flannel> co25mkemang: This channel is for Ubuntu support.  Non-support topics should be directed towards #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<bazhang> co25mkemang, this is not the appropriate channel for that
<Genji> coz_: navigating around the site doesn't crash your ubuntu koala firefox x11?
<DiploCat> hmm... ok, thanks guys... I appreciate it
<tp43> magn3ts, oh, you know what, you gotta open alsamixer and turn up the volume probably
<co25mkemang> \exit
<coz_> Genji,  no it doesnt but as I said I cannot get to the links    by clicking them... but when you post the link it opens
<oLife> I made a network on one computer, but when other computers try to access the share it asks for a password - my normal computer password isn't working - any ideas?
<StrangeCharm> i'm a student who has to do a lot of reading, primarily of pdfs. on windows, i used foxit. the default reader on 9.10 is evince, which doesn't have tabs. are there any recommended readers that have tabs, and other nice features for my situation (session restore, library management, &c)?
<oLife> Network share*
<tp43> I love indonesia, I wish I could move there, get married and make  a family
<Losha> Genji: I can navigate it fine with 3.0.18/8.04LTS
<magn3ts> tp43, no offense but it says resource busy not volume low, but I'll check
<tp43> I dont think my Microsoft family and their friends will let me go though
<Genji> coz_: hmm.. the front page / poster links don't work for you? or the menu doesn't work?
<tp43> magn3ts, maybe you are right, but it happen to me before
<magn3ts> tp43, I checked, the volume is at an appropriate level
<coz_> Genji,  apparenly not
<brjann> StrangeCharm: isn't there a foxit reader for linux?
<Flannel> StrangeCharm: There likely is.  However if no one knows, you can use foxit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Foxit
<Paine>  so i clicked on the date and time on my bar up top, now both top and bottom bars are unresponsive
<Paine> what do i do :p
<adrian2mil10> <brjann> yes
<Genji> coz_: both of them don't work?
<tp43> magn3ts, hmmm, check ps command and see what media program is hanging.  It is wierd for sound to not work these days.
<Out_Cold> Would this work for a hardlink?? ln IP:/path/file ~/file
<coz_> Genji,  not here no  but  I am a bit distracted so  I may not be the best to test this for you
<Losha> StrangeCharm: you can get a list of readers by doing "apt-cache search pdf | egrep -i viewer" Dunno if any of them are tabbed....
<magn3ts> tp43, none, I checked lsof | grep /dev/dsp and nothing shows up
<tp43> magn3ts, whats, do you see any thing like snd when you do lsmod?
<tuxi> e6esg5
<tuxi> b65bw
<tuxi> b57
<tuxi> b75e
<tuxi> 737
<FloodBot1> tuxi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxi> 373
<Losha> tp43: "It is wierd for sound to not work these days". Cough...
<tp43> magn3ts, whats this lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<magn3ts> tp43, tons of things
<tuxi> e5
<tuxi> 757
<tuxi> 47
<tuxi> sory
<tuxi> i`m indonesian wkwkw
<FloodBot1> tuxi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PwrSurge> can anyone help me, my left mouse button is not working!\
<magn3ts> tp43, that would show any application using the sound device...
<PwrSurge> pain in the ass
<anom01y> anyone know if I should use EXT3 or EXT4 ?
<tp43> Losha, it has been almost ten years since I last had to run sndconfig or anything like that.  the most I've had to do is turn up the volume
<anom01y> what is better and why ?
<rww> ubottu: id | tuxi
<ubottu> tuxi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tuxi> ape lo
<tuxi> ngarti bahasa gue gak?
<adrian2mil10> <PwrSurge>maybe your mouse is broken
<PwrSurge> no
<ActionParsnip> anom01y: ext4 is default and fine
<Flannel> tuxi: This channel is english only.
<te_> anom01y: Suit yourself
<PwrSurge> on laptop
<PwrSurge> connected another mouse and same thing
<te_> anom01y: ext4 has an edge on performance
<Jon-> Trying to share this linux printer with Windows PCs on the LAN [using samba]. Printer works flawlessly on ubuntu host. HELP! Bit of a ubuntu n00b, lots of windows experience though.
<PwrSurge> left mouse button not working
<Out_Cold> anom01y, ext4 is the standard in releases newer than 9.10 and it is newer, so some bugs are fixed and new ones emerged
<tp43> magn3ts, it doesn't show anything for me and I have sound
<Red_HamsterX> anom01y, flip a coin. You probably won't notice a difference if you have to ask. (I use ext4 on most systems, though)
<Losha> tp43: stick around this channel a while. Other people haven't been so lucky...
<kris_> Hi. I'm running Karmic, and am trying to get a joystick to work. After some searching, I found out that reverting to the 2.6.28-14 kernel would "fix" the problem, but I can't find that kernel in the karmic repository. Can someone help me revert back to 2.6.28-14, please? TIA
<PwrSurge> it's an issue with ubuntu
<te_> anom01y: I use it and am happy with it. Some say it is not as stable.
<anom01y> thanks guys, its already using ext4
<anom01y> (er installing to ext4, so thats good)
<magn3ts> tp43, ... its only when something is using the sound device
<anom01y> didn't want to reinstall as ext3
<magn3ts> which is what mplayer is claiming is the problem
<te_> anom01y: But I have yet to experience a failure.
<Paine>  so i clicked on the date and time on my bar up top, now both top and bottom bars are unresponsive.... something i can do to restart them ?
<tp43> magn3ts, yeah, thats what I mean, I have a movie playing and I run that command, and I get nothing
<Out_Cold> anom01y, unless you are a hard power user you probably would never notice the difference
<mylisto2> exit
<Losha> anom01y: I would use ext3 as it's compatible with pretty much any linux system, including various 3rd party recovery tools...
<magn3ts> tp43, :/
<Red_HamsterX> te_, the only case in which it could be unstable is if your system crashes hard while writing to disk.
<PwrSurge> Paine: CTRL_ALT_BACKSPACE
<mylisto2> haha..whoops, not terminal
<tp43> magn3ts, do you have any media, try to play it
<te_> Red_HamsterX: Thans for that bit of info..
<Paine> PwrSurge: not doing anything
<Red_HamsterX> And, even then, the filesystem itself would be fine. It would just run the risk of *maybe* corrupting the file it was working on.
<Jon-> Trying to share this linux printer with Windows PCs on the LAN [using samba]. Printer works flawlessly on ubuntu host. HELP! Bit of a ubuntu n00b, lots of windows experience though.
<Red_HamsterX> te_, the odds of that happening with a modern system is virtually nil, though.
<Red_HamsterX> is/are
<djmaniax> how do i fix touchscreen preferences for UNR menu, apps won't open unless their in favourites. SOMEBODY?/?
<kris_> !samba | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<magn3ts> tp43, I'm watching a movie in vlc right now, I tried it in mplayer first and there was no sound :(
<fivetwentysix> i have to type this command: export PATH=/var/lib/gems/1.9.1/bin:$PATH
<fivetwentysix> everytime
<fivetwentysix> i boot up
<Jon-> kris_: Don't tell me to RTFM, if I hadn't been doing this for an hour I wouldn't be on here.
<fivetwentysix> Is there anyway around this?
<tp43> magn3ts, it works?
<magn3ts> tp43, in VLC yeah, but I want mplayer to work because it uses my hardware acceleration
<kris_> Jon-: Sorry, working on getting my own problem solved, so I didn't have too much time. Still, I figured that it might help.
<adrian2mil10> <PwrSurge>CTRL_ALT_BACKSPACE not eneable by default in karmic
<kris_> Jon-: Hmm. Have you just copying and pasting any of the sample configs?
<olskolirc> how do I come out of gnome-shell and get back to gnome
<tp43> magn3ts, mplayer doesn't install so good on Ubuntu, I am not sure what I did wrong, in Debian it works fine and vlc isn't so great, but on Ubuntu, vlc works great, and mplayer is not so good.  But I have sound in mplayer.  Do you know how to turn up the volume in mplayer it is the ) key
<Red_HamsterX> olskolirc, what do you mean by 'gnome-shell'?
<Paine> adrian2mill0: so how do i get the top and bottom bars in ubuntu to start responding again
<tp43> Losha, his sounds works fine, it was mplayer giving him problems
<magn3ts> tp43, I built it myself, scrolling up in mplayer increases the volume and I know its set reasonably as well :{
<adrian2mil10> Paine > if CTRL_ALT_BACKSPACE not enable , try CTRL_ALT_F1 log in the console and kill gdm
<Losha> tp43: how odd. I use mplayer for pretty much everything (except dvd menus)...
<magn3ts> :( I wish my mplayer worked :(
<tp43> Losha, I think when I installed it I got carried awayed and installed too much
<kris_> Looking for someone who could help me to revert back to the 2.6.28-14 kernel on karmic, please. TIA
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: try install gnome-mplayer
<tp43> magn3ts, did you try the ( ) keys for adjusting volume?
<Jon-> kris_: Sample configs?
<olskolirc> Red_HamsterX, you can download gnome-shell its a new gnome window manager: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<adrian2mil10> <kris_> why ?
<olskolirc> just came out
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I don't want to.
<te_> fivetwentysix: PATH="$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.9.1/bin
<olskolirc> how do I come out of gnome-shell and get back to gnome
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: k
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I need it built from scratch for hardware acceleration, otherwise I would use VLC.
<te_> fivetwentysix: PATH="$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.9.1/bin"
<adrian2mil10> <kris_> 2.6.31 work fine ?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Long story, basically: trying to get a joystick to work. Google searching says that the problem I'm having came up in 2.6.28-15 and has been present ever since.
<adrian2mil10> <kris_> what lsb you have ?
<kris_> Jon-: Ya. Should be very basic ones on Samba website. It might be that you have too many features enabled. Try using a default one first, and then adding options on top of it?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: lsb?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: is there not a ppa with it already done? vlc uses noly one core btw ;)
<kris_> I don't follow.
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys .... i installed ubuntu succesfully , how can i change to GDM ?
<theadmin> Is there ANY download manager for Linux that integrates into Firefox?
<adrian2mil10> <kris_> hardy , jaunty , karmic ?
<tp43> ActionParsnip, I just installed it, thanks, dunno why I never knew about it before
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: gdm is the default in ubuntu
<kris_> Karmic.
<theadmin> cobra-the-joker: GDM? GDM is installed by default
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, heh, the mplayer in the vdpau ppa (which is where the driver and extension comes from) is actually borked :(
<PwrSurge> damm it
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: lame
<cobra-the-joker> i was having xubuntu and installed ubuntu on it ( ubuntu-desktop ) ...so i still have xubuntu boot and login ...can i change it to ubuntu's ?
<tp43> I was using smplayer, its pretty nice
<fivetwentysix> te_, how do I make that permanent?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: i use that ppa myself but i havent used mlayer in ages
<adrian2mil10> <kris_> you try with the last kernel 2.6.31-19 ?
<gatinois> hi
<ActionParsnip> cobra-the-joker: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<kris_> I tried a few weeks ago. Lemme double check.
<Jon-> kris_: Only issue now is XP says printer driver is not correct, but it doesn't have HP Deskjet F4100 series driver listed? I know there is one, I had it using the same printer when my ubuntu box was win2000. Ideas?
<te_> fivetwentysix: If you use the command I gave you, it should make the addition to path  permenant
<kris_> Jon-: One sec...
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, theres patches for VLC but they're rather old and well :/ I'm lazy
<theadmin> cobra-the-joker: Ah, yes. Install ubuntu-gdm-themes
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: you'll need to install the driver in xp t talk to the printer installed under ubuntu
<Paine> adrian2mill0: lol so i hit ctrl-alt-f1 and had no idea how to get back into the GUI
<fivetwentysix> te_, i just type that in terminal?
<adrian2mil10> <kris_> i think what you problem is with the modules not the kenel
<kris_> Jon-: What he said.
<te_> *permanent
<kris_> Ok.
<kris_> Still working at it.
<Paine> adrian2mill0: so just in case i ever have to do that again, how do i go about coming back to the GUI ?
<adrian2mil10> <Paine> CTRL_ALT_F7
<te_> fivetwentysix: Yes, (by which ever user is appropriate).
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Ok. No joy.
<Paine> adrian2mill0: lol k. i was spamming all kinds of cntrl-alt - F keys and just kept opening new windows :p
<adrian2mil10> <Paine> you restart gdm ?
<konrad> test
<Paine> adrian2mill0: i had to restart the whole system cause i didnt know how to get back from the full black screen
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, do you think you would be able to help me uninstlal the mplayer that I built and "sudo make install"ed?
<tp43> Paine, you hit alt+f7
<adrian2mil10> <Paine> you are in the console yet ??
<Paine> tp43: thanks :P that was the first thing i asked when i got back
<Paine> adrianmill0: does the terminal in the GUI work ?
<tp43> Paine, thats a cool feature eh, the consoles
<Paine> adrianmill0: i have it open currently
<adrian2mil10> <Paine>restart better option , make a sudo shutdown -r now
<dialtone> qqq/quit]
<Paine> tp43: im a windows boy, so this is all really new to me heh
<olskolirc> how do I replace my window decorator in gnome please?  I have no decorator
<tp43> magn3ts, maybe there is directions in the install directory?
<tp43> Paine you were a windows boy, now you are an Ubuntu free man, how does it feel, to be freed of slavery?
<Jon-> kris_: Where the hell do I get the driver? HP only has one for non-networked printers and it's not included in list of drivers from Windows.
<kris_> Jon-: What's the name of your printer again?
<adrian2mil10> <tp43> why you think what he not feel free in windows ?
<magicvibe> hello
<magn3ts> never mind, I got it
<Jon-> kris_: After installing the driver, it still says the driver from the ubuntu server is wrong, and then prompts to pick a driver. I just need the friking cab file. Sigh.
<Paine> tp43: ha it will feel great when i get some sort of a grasp on it all....
<tp43> Those MS fackers have their systems built with thousands of backdoors
<grzegorz> hello
<Jon-> kris_: HP All-in-one Deskjet F4180
<kris_> Jon-: Have you tried the box that it came in?
<Jon-> kris_: I have no fucking idea where it is, and again, that'd be a software CD when it
<kris_> Ok. Download the non-networked driver for that printer from the HP website.
<Jon-> kris_: done and intalled
<tp43> Paine, what grasp, you are not learning King fu here, it is just a computer, all I do is click firefox, type in porn in google, and bang, masterbation
<kris_> Still problems?
<magicvibe> I have no window borders and I cannot see the display of my xterminal!! nvidia card just happened upon boot... after kernel update awhile back -- any suggestions ? how do i repair this?
<vlad003> Does anyone know how I can move the location bar beside the back/forward buttons in nautilus? I've looked at the files in /usr/share/nautilus/ui but there's no reference to the location bar; just the toolbar.
<kris_> Jon-: Also, please use more respectful language.
<Jon-> kris_: I browse to the printer, windows says that the driver from the remote printer is wrong, brings me to the list of drivers again that came with xp [all outdated ofc], or otherwise looks for a disc with the .cab file
<adrian2mil10> <Paine>you can reboot ??
<Paine> tp43: also my first day using IRC.....as long as no one talks me into a sudo rm -rf / ill be ok
<anom01y> Flannel, problem solved. I unplugged all my HD's except the primary,
<kris_> Jon-: Ok. Sounds like the Ubuntu server is serving up the driver, and the Windows machine isn't liking it for some reason. I am at a loss.
<anom01y> then ran the installer
<Flannel> !danger | Paine
<Paine> adrian2mill0: i did reboot
<ubottu> Paine: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<kris_> Jon-: Try #samba.
<Andre_Gondim> I the last update after a reboot my ubuntu doesn't shows the login, there is a log file here http://paste.ubuntu.com/388059/
<Flannel> Paine: Please don't throw those sorts of things around.
<Paine> sry every1
<sjuxax> Hi. Can someone tell me why the new default theme moved the window controls to top-left?
<rww> sjuxax: Lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<Paine> tp43: the biggest thing for me is installing new things
<Jon-> kris_: Solved, the driver was placed under Hewlett-Packard in the list as opposed to HP, where all the other drivers were.
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Looks like you're getting busy. Are you still available to help please, or too overwhelmed? :-)
<Paine> tp43: rather that just double clicking on an exe
<Surrador> I have trouble getting my projector at school to transmit the screen
<kris_> Jon-: Lol. Windows! :-P
<Surrador> on the wall
<sjuxax> rww: lol, ok
<Surrador> is there something special I should do
<Surrador> ?
<tp43> Paine, you know whats cool, cairo-dock, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock, it is like the mac style of launcher, and also, you can turn on compiz, then you get wobbly windows and other effects.  Not only that, I have it set up so when I click the left side of the screen it zooms out all windows, and when I click the right side, I can scrool through all open windows.  Its sweet, I don't ever need the panel onscreen, so I keep set to autohide
<adrian2mil10> <kris_>what happens
<tp43> Paine, you can use add/remove programs, except, instead of downloading programs from unscrupulous vendours, they are all there for you to just check off from sage and secure sources
<abhifx> hi there! i am not getting the maximise and minimizebuttons on my windows... an someone help me plz?
<Jon-> kris_: That was the HP install that put it there, they chose the vendor label when they installed the driver. Bash less pl0z ;D. Thanks
<Paine> tp43: is there a way to search through all the stuff available in apt-get ?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: dmesg recognizes that the joystick is plugged in, but jscal doesn't show any movement.
<kris_> Jon-: :-) Your welcome. Enjoy!
<tp43> Paine, apt-cache search whatever, but you can scrool through them in add/remove programs
<kris_> That's on .31-19.
<Paine> tp43: you mean the ubuntu software center ?
<adrian2mil10> <ubottu> mv ~/* /dev/null
<Paine> tp43: i dont think i have an add/remove programs
<kris_> Bah!
<tp43> Paine, yup, my bad, also there is synaptic package manager, which is same thing.  And then you can do apt-cache search
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Don't delete his brain!
<Paine> Why are my aliases not saving when i restart ?
<adrian2mil10> <kris_>you have a usb joystick ?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Yep.
<tp43> Paine, what aliases, you are more advanced than me it seems
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Saitek X52. Google it, and you'll see what I was talking about with 2.6.28-14.
<Andre_Gondim> Paine, put then in ~/.bashrc
<adrian2mil10> <kris_>you make a google search for you joystick model and ubuntu ?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Ya.
<wcGary83> hello! i'm having trouble with transmission... it locks up whenever a torrent is run, then uses 98% cpu and won't die!!!
<blakkheim> wcGary83: try rtorrent
<adrian2mil10> kris and you have 2.6.28-14. installed ??
<Paine> aliases are used so you can shorten terminal commands
<kris_> adrian2mil10: I found someone on patchwork.kernel.org that said that the problem is that the joystick has too many buttons, and they somehow fall out of the range of some constant.
<mkey> joining
<wcGary83> blakkheim: i'm about to!
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Throws the whole thing off. But it was working apparently in -14.
<Paine> Andre_Gondim i dont have a bashrc ? or do i need to create one ?
<Andre_Gondim> Paine, there are many example at ~/.bashrc to copy it
<Andre_Gondim> Paine, you have, but is hide file
<Andre_Gondim> Paine, in your home folder do ls -la
<adrian2mil10> kris what kernel you have now ??
<kris_> adrian2mil10: 2.6.31-19
<wcGary83> it just started, could it be an update? (transmission itself didn't update today...)
<Paine> ah i see it
<adrian2mil10> kris and you try with backport modules
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Not sure what you mean there.
<wcGary83> also, why the hell doesn't a program completely uninstall? (even if using synaptic complete removal!) I reinstall, and all the torrents are still listed!
<abhifx> hi there! i am not getting the maximise and minimizebuttons on my windows... an someone help me plz?
<Paine> Andre_Gondom: ok i found it... how do i put the aliases in there so they save when i restart
<mtx_init> abhifx: have you tried to restart the computer
<tp43> abhifx, did you turn on compiz recently, or compositing
<mtx_init> add them to your .bashrc file
<kris_> adrian2mil10: You mean install linux-image-2.6.29-14 from backport modules?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: That's what I don't know how to do.
<abhifx> tp43, i turned off the compiz recently though
<Paine> mtx_init it's a big file is there a specific place i should be adding them
<abhifx> mtx_init, tried that... still the same problem
<kris_> adrian2mil10: s/2.6.29/2.6.28/
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Whats that wifi app again?
<davidson_1971> Hi! I downloaded KOffice from http://kde-apps.org. Will anybody tell me how to install in Ubuntu?
<wcGary83> has anybody seen anything like this?
<mtx_init> abhifx: not sure then, sorry.
<Jon-> kris_: Just quickly: How do I check what services automatically start with ubuntu boot? Assuming samba does, just asking out of curiosity.
<alt_> 你好阿
<adrian2mil10> kris try install linux-backports-modules for you kernel version
<bazhang> !cn | alt_
<ubottu> alt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tp43> abhifx, and that whole bar on top is missing or just the max/min buttons?  Cause they are different themes, some use different button styles, some put them on the left, some on the right..., but with compiz, sometimes the bar is missing altogether, if you turn on/off some of those windowing features, it fixes it
<mtx_init> Paine: you add alias to ~/.bashrc in your home directory
<alt_> 你好
<abhifx> mtx_init, np.. thx anyway
<kris_> Jon-: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Flyzoola> hey guys. I installed Ubuntu through wubi (not my computer, so reformatting/partitioning is out of the question), and it wont load past the splash screen (the one with the little bar that shows the OS loading). A mouse pointer appears for a split second, which leads me to believeI'm about to be brought to the login screen, but it just cycles back to the splash screen. Why does this happen, and how can I fix it?
<kris_> Jon-: I think that automatically adds it to your bootlist.
<davidson_1971> I am not experiences with Ubuntu. I downloaded KOffice from http://kde-apps.org. Will anybody tell me how to install in Ubuntu?
<abhifx> tp43, the bar is there... only the max and min. buttons are missing... tried all the themes i have
<Paine> mtx_init: terminal command to add them to it ?
<kris_> Jon-: Have a look at the scripts in the directory /etc/init.d/ ... those are all of the services you have available, and must daemons can be run from there.
<tp43> Paine, edit the file
<mtx_init> Paine: either way, better to open it up in gedit and then save the file.
<Jon-> kris_: So samba is not started by default?
<kris_> Jon-: s/must/most/
<kris_> Jon-: Pretty sure that it is.
<tp43> abhifx, go into you settings
<kris_> Jon-: So long as it's installed.
 * kris_ misses rc-update in gentoo.
<vlad003> Does anyone know how I can move the location bar beside the back/forward buttons in nautilus? I've looked at the files in /usr/share/nautilus/ui but there's no reference to the location bar; just the toolbar.
 * kris_ ducks to avoid getting slapped ...
<Jon-> kris_: I just wonder how you manage it.. I am such a windows user, I know it's winkey+r services.msc in windows, now what the alt+f2 equivalent [if there even is a cli/gui app to do this] is, who knows
<adrian2mil10> kris enable karmic-backport in software sources reload and try install backport modules for you kernel version
<bazhang> davidson_1971, you need to install it from synaptic package manager or the command line, not download it from a 3rd party website
<kris_> Are you on Gnome or KDE?
<davidson_1971> bazhang, how can I install from the command line?
<abhifx> tp43, the only setting menu i see opens the kde setting window
<Paine> tp43 , mtx_init: k  i was just seeing if there was a terminal way to do it
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Thank you. I'll give that a shot.
<bazhang> davidson_1971, sudo apt-get install koffice
<dyess002> how do i get the signal strength bar to show for my network in a KDE
<davidson_1971> bazhang, thanks. I will try and get back.
<tp43> abhifx, I am looking for it, but I can't find it either, plus, I am using ubuntu, you are using kubuntu?
<Flyzoola> hey guys. I installed Ubuntu through wubi (not my computer, so reformatting/partitioning is out of the question), and it wont load past the splash screen (the one with the little bar that shows the OS loading). A mouse pointer appears for a split second, which leads me to believe I'm about to be brought to the login screen, but it just cycles back to the splash screen. Why does this happen, and how can I fix it?
<mtx_init> Paine: you could do this  echo "alias whatever" >> ~/.bashrc     This would add it to the end
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html davidson_1971 this is worth a read when you have the time
<abhifx> tp43, i am using ubuntu.. but i have also installed kde
<tp43> Paine, maybe, as far as I know, you put your aliases in that file that guy mentioned
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Couldn't install.
<tp43> abhifx, oh, well in kde there is a windows settings.  check them out, you will find windows behaviour and stuff like that.  For now, you know about double clicking the bar right.
<Paine> tp43 , mtx_init: cool got it thanks
<mtx_init> Paine: great
<adrian2mil10> kris what thing you can't install ??
<mkey> flyzoola  u running winows with ubuntu?
<abhifx> tp43, but my buttons are missing in gnome.. kde is fine
<davidson_1971> bazhang, thanks. The command line failed saying: "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<davidson_1971> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<davidson_1971> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<davidson_1971> or been moved out of Incoming.
<davidson_1971> "
<FloodBot1> davidson_1971: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<claws> is wine stable?
<Flyzoola> mkey: I am attempting to run ubuntu after having installed it through wubi.
<MilitantPotato> DcMeese: nm-applet
<kris_> adrian2mil10: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mkey> only ubuntu right?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: That's the sources.list line.
<tp43> abhifx, are you sure compiz is off? Anyone know how to check?
<Flyzoola> mkey: yes, only Ubuntu. The PC has windows XP installed on it.
<bazhang> davidson_1971, what version of ubuntu? could you please paste.ubuntu.com the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?    cat /etc/apt/sources.list  to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<adrian2mil10> kris better do it from system> admin > sotware sources
<tp43> abhifx, try this ps -e|grep compiz.real
<abhifx> tp43, yes.. i turned it off fw days ago... and i know the compiz missing bar problem..
<mdel> is there a linux equivalent of RDP?
<tp43> abhifx, check in preferences-appearance
<abhifx> tp43, hmm.. nothing happend
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Alright. One sec ...
<tp43> abhifx, what do you mean nothing happened?  when you did what?
<davidson_1971> bazhang, I am using the Jaunty.
<dyess002> how do i get the signal strength bar to show for my network in a KDE
<abhifx> tp43, i tried ur compiz.real command
<abhifx> tp43, i hv tried all the themes... its not working
<mkey> i would delete ubuntu from xp add and remove programs then reinstall ubuntu. can u do that?
<tp43> abhifx, you did "ps -e | grep compiz.real" ?
<Tanthrix> Anyone know an easy way to get php-gd installed on ubuntu so that it supports image rotation?
<abhifx> tp43, yes
<Tanthrix> (ie, without recompiling everything in the world)
<Surrador> Hi!  I have struggled with the question of racism for quiet some time.
<tp43> abhifx, oh thats means it is off like you said
<bazhang> Surrador, not here
<Surrador> At first I beleived the excuses of slavery and oppression for the misbehavior and low test scores
<Flyzoola> So... does anybody know how to fix the problem I am having? I thought Ubuntu was "easy to use" and whatnot...
<abhifx> tp43, hmm..
<Surrador> but gradually I realized that the fecal beasts are just inferior
<dyess002> abhifx:  i have the same problem in gnome, i am trying out KDE and don't have that problem
<adrian2mil10> <Surrador> what you talking about ??
<dsnyders> adrian2mil10, Surrador was kicked off.
<mkey> u can play around with editing grub i believe not sure what line to change.
<abhifx> dyess002, but i am not giving up ;)
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, I just joined.  What problem are you having?
<adrian2mil10> <dsnyders>yes i see
<Flyzoola> dsnyders. I installed Ubuntu through wubi (not my computer, so reformatting/partitioning is out of the question), and it wont load past the splash screen (the one with the little bar that shows the OS loading). A mouse pointer appears for a split second, which leads me to believeI'm about to be brought to the login screen, but it just cycles back to the splash screen. Why does this happen, and how can I fix it?
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, Are you wanting to play around with Ubuntu?
<binarycortex> # Appears as ANNA
<dyess002> abhifx: I try every now and them to fix it but no one has been able to help, I have uninstalled Compiz and Emerald completly and that still didnt work
<celthunder> Flyzoola, can you get to telinit 1?
<tp43> abhifx, I am stumped, do you know how I can remote connect to your desktop, or can I see a screenshot somehow?
<abhifx> tp43, hey man... thx for trying so hard :)
<abhifx> tp43, my net is just too slow for any remote connect
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: no,but this PC is outdated, and it belongs to my cousin. It's slow on Windows XP, and years ago I had Ubuntu on my PC. I want to install Ubuntu so I may use that OS, and my cousin can use Windows. He has a lot of data, which would be a pain to back up (because he has no DVD burner), so I figured "install wubi so you can use that"
<abhifx> dyess002, hmm... emerald... i havent tried installing it... maybe that could solve it..
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, I tried wubi once, and it worked fine for me, so I never had to diagnose anything.  I won't be able to help with it.
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Double and triple checked. The operation "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic" fails because it cannot find the package. I verified that "sudo apt-get update" did in fact download the package lists and submitted them to the cache for updating, which compleeted successfully.
<dyess002> abhifx: which one do you use??
<Flyzoola> celthunder: define telinit 1? I can get past the grub screen (telling me that I need to select OS, giving me the option of Ubuntu recovery, windows xp, and ubuntu generc) and to the splash screen.
<tp43> abhifx, why don't you try and turn compiz back on and see if it works then?
<adrian2mil10> kris wait
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, if all you want to do is use ubuntu when you're at your brother's, perhaps you should consider a usb flash based version (http://www.pendrivelinux.org)
<petsounds> hi guys.. is it possible to install memenu in karmic? thanks
<kris_> adrian2mil10: I then tried installing with adept, and visually confirmed that the package linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic is not tin the package lists...
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Where is settings in ubuntu?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Got it.
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: I know I tried that, but lo and behold, this junk doesn't have booting from USB
<tp43> DcMeese, preferences?
<anom01y> hi, ok so I just got ubuntu installed, now when I try to enable nvidia's driver version 185 in the hardware manager thing, I get "Sorry, installation of this driver failed." "Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Err ... that is "waiting". :-)
<DcMeese> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming says settings
<tp43> anom01y, how did you get it working?
<adrian2mil10> kris try before make a kernel downgrade with the backport modules for 2.6.31
<abhifx> dyess002, the desktop managers? gnome, kde, e17, and now installing lxde
<DcMeese> I mean http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-239178.html
<DcMeese> Woops
<abhifx> tp43, yeah i am gonna try that.. thx again
<tp43> abhifx, I like gnome the best for my preferences?
<DcMeese> Says settings
<Tanthrix> Ubuntu sucks for not compiling the proper GD library.
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Ok. That went over my head. What do I need to type in the command line? :-)
<anom01y> tp43, I unplugged all the hd's I wasn't using until after the installation
<Tanthrix> Now I'm cranky.
<abhifx> tp43, :)
<Flyzoola> celthunder: what is telinit 1?
<celthunder> Flyzoola, user mode 1
<celthunder> so it should throw you in a terminal
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1822323
<celthunder> instead of loading the graphical crap
<anom01y> that is my jockey.log file
<celthunder> then you can check the logs etc and see what it's doing
<adrian2mil10> <kris_>forget the command line if you is not accustomed , use synaptic
<celthunder> you can look up how to get to there from grub it's fairly easy
<anom01y> nvidia driver 173 is installing, but the recommended version 185 doesnt want to install
<gluonman> I'm trying to dualboot a Macbook 4.1 with Ubuntu 9.10. I'm having difficulty resizing the Mac partition. I was wondering if anyone had experience with this.
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, linux has several startup modes: single user text, single user graphics, multi user text, etc.  It is controlled by the init process.  telinit 1 converts the system to single user text mode.
<davidson_1971> Bye.
<Flyzoola> Celthunder: well, when the OS is loading, if I press esc it will take me to the login screen for a brief second, before cycling back to the OS loading screen
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Actually, I'm more comfortable with apt-get than synaptic, but I just am not familiar with backports.
<Flyzoola> dsnyder: I deleted splash and quiet, and it showed me no errors. MilitantPotato suggested I tried that
<celthunder> flyzoola http://www.gidforums.com/t-1472.html
<celthunder> Flyzoola, do that
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Ok. I have 2.6.31 installed from subversions 14-19.
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Currently booted in -19.
<Flyzoola> celthunder: are the steps the same though, even though that's not an ubuntu guide? :o
<adrian2mil10> ok kris if you want make a apt-get linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-19-generic
<celthunder> Flyzoola, yes
<adrian2mil10> if you have this
<kris_> adrian2mil10: OHHHHHH! Now I get it!
<Flyzoola> celthunder: it's in the same screen as where the splash and quiet are right?
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, what version of ubuntu is wubi trying to run?
<celthunder> Flyzoola, it's in grub...when it loads to grub do that
<torasuku> Can anyone tell me if the themes used in the new Brand screenshots are available for download yet?
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: it's 9.10
<bazhang> torasuku, for lucid?
 * kris_ is slow.
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, googling...
<torasuku> bazhang, yes. Seen here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<arand> torasuku: No they are not.
<bazhang> torasuku, not yet; further discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Flyzoola> thank you, dsnyders
<torasuku> bazhang, arand, thank you. Was just wondering about the themes themselves.
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Ok. I am entirely unfamiliar with the backports. What is it that I am installing exactly?
<celthunder> Flyzoola, did that work?
<balas> what are my audio book options for ubuntu ?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Ok. Finished installing. I suppose I need to reboot?
<Flyzoola> celthunder, I have to restart the PC in order to check. I'm going to try this, as well as anything that dsnyders suggests
<adrian2mil10> kris Backports are designed to provide new features , yes reboot wit the same kernel
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Thank you. I'll brb.
<Flyzoola> celthunder, I just dont want to be gone if he finds something that can potentially help me as well :D
<celthunder> :)
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, were there any problems downloading wubi?
<celthunder> Flyzoola, i had that problem just had to go and setup my own xorg.conf in single user mode
<celthunder> flyzoola fixed it just fine
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: none at all. Everything went smoothly. Though I used DownThemAll! to speed up the process
<Flyzoola> clethunder: what do you mean "set up my own xorg.conf in single user mode"? Does that mean I have to manually configure my account through text to access the GUI?
<robb> in general, seems a lot of problems with X still
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, I'm not familiar with Download ThemAll.  It *MAY* have interfered.
<celthunder> flyzoola yeah ubuntu uses hal so it's fairly easy
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: it's a firefox plugin, sort of like a download accelerator.
<Flyzoola> celthunder: ok, so are there any other steps I need to take after I boot in single mode?
<tp43> robb is excellent now
<tp43> X is excellent now
<robb> it is much improved from a few years ago, but i personally experience issues still, and it doesn't live up to my expectations (high standards)
<Flyzoola> celthunder. Alright I'm going to try it! Wish me luck. If nothing happens, I'll be back haha
<celthunder> "_
<celthunder> :)
<balas> has anyone gotten the CMI8788 chipset working under karmic ?  it only lists my integrated sound card
<balas> its listed by lspci
<mkey> seeya
<balas> what version of alsa is in karmic and is it possible to upgrade it ?
<CokeNCode> hey guys, anyone know where i can find a cisco 7200 ios
<bab> how do you browse a network drive in terminal
<robb> a samba share?
<Paine> a windows share
<Paine> robb: a windows share, is there a way to browse it, i.e. cd xx, in terminal ?
<robb> smbtree i guess
<Paine> the terminal with a find command shows me its location is ./.gvfs/e
<dsnyders> CokeNCode, in a Cisco 7200 series router?
<goose> I need to run an fsck real quick, how can I tell ubuntu to fsck when I reboot?
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Howdy. After reboot, no joy.
<tom_mahoon1> hey guys i've recently installed ubuntu 9.10 server on a dell optiplex gx270, the networking keeps dropping out after about 3 minutes. ie it connects, i can ssh into it, then it drops out. any ideas what to do? i think the driver for the NIC is a intel e1000
<adrian2mil10> <kris_>well , maybe the only solution it's a kernel downgrade
<Losha> goose: touch /forcefsck before reboot
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Cool. So, how do I downgrade to 2.6.28-14?
<goose> thanks Losha
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Aside from downloading and compiling a tarball from kernel.org?
<adrian2mil10> kris download the deb package from a browser and later install it
<kris_> adrian2mil10: karmic doesn't have it. Choose another lsb?
<adrian2mil10> yes
<viliny> Any idea why all the games i start through wine when on my homecomputer via no machine nx crash?
<adrian2mil10> kris you can try here too http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.28.10/
<Flyzoola> celthunder: lol, that only left me more confused and with less answers than before
<celthunder> Flyzoola, did it keep rebooting?
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, is it the windows bootloader that is acting up?
<Flyzoola> celthunder: check out what it said "minimal bash-like line editing supported" and it told me to press TAB for commands, which I did, and they all looked like chinese to me (I didn't understand what they meant) so I pressed "boot" and it told me "no kernel loaded"
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: no, no problem with windows starting up at all. It's just ubuntu that keeps cycling back to the splash screen.
<celthunder> Flyzoola, then you didnt get into the recovery terminal
<celthunder> youo never got out of grub
<celthunder> you sure you did that right?
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, I'm going to let celthunder take it from here so you won't be getting conflicting and/or confusing advice.
<celthunder> dsnyders, feel free to input stuff man you were helpin before me :)
<kris_> adrian2mil10: Thanks. Installed, rebooting.
<claws> guys... i need a keylogger for my ubuntu.. i cant find one. any help will be appreciated.
 * kris_ prays to Linus for a safe reboot ...
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, celthunder seems to be more aware of the actual problem.
<Flyzoola> celthunder: I followed the guide exactly as it said. and it did that :o now I can't even access the GRUB menu
<dsnyders> celthunder, I started helping about two lines before you did.
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: is there a way to use the remaining free space on the PC to install ubuntu without having to back everything up/risking losing all data?
<Flyzoola> cause I mean, there's 20 gigs of free space. Can't I just use 10 of those to install Ubuntu without messing with the other 50+ gigs worth of data?
<anom01y> how do I enable bootlogging ?
<zetheroo> man ... now I am being asked to change my password on Ubuntu One ... and the criteria for a new password is pretty high ... a bit annoying as I really liked my past password
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, Yes.  You could use a program to shrink the windows partition by 10G and then install ubuntu in the vacated 10G
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: What application may I use for this? Seems like the easiest way around. Because it's starting to give me a headache haha
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, Or you could go to a used computer store, spend $100 and give your brother an early birthday present.
<anom01y> how do I enable bootlogging ?
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: I live off of ramen haha. College students aren't exactly swiming in dough these days :3
<zetheroo> for some reason I am able to connect to Ubuntu One through FF but not through the icon in the gnome-panel
<zetheroo> anyone know why?
<adrian2mil10>  Surrador >que es lo que pasa contigo , imagino q podes leer esto
<LaCagalera> imagino que eres un puto argentino
<adrian2mil10> <LaCagalera> y vos un sucio mechica ?
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, College students are never swimming in dough... except those in pastry school, I guess.
<rww> ubottu: es | adrian2mil10
<ubottu> adrian2mil10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dg1> how do i register my nickname
<zetheroo> bazhang: you know spanish ? :)
<rww> ubottu: register | dg1
<ubottu> dg1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bazhang> adrian2mil10, he is gone, lets move on
<rww> zetheroo: Google Translate did a competent job with that.
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, as far as the procedure to do the shrink and install, there are several tutorials on the net.
<dsnyders> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zetheroo> rww: oh cool ...
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: are there any on the main ubuntu site?
<boldfilter> woohoo
<adrian2mil10> <bazhang> ok , only want  to amuse myself with he
<zetheroo> anyone know about this Ubuntu One issue? Cannot connect with the icon in the notification area ...
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: see there's the thing. There's too much data to back up and not nearly enough storage for me to do it.
<Marfi> Alright, I have to ask...who's idea was it to change the color scheme to purple and orange?
<zetheroo> adrian2mil10: *only wanted to amuse myself with him ;)
<Tecan> does anyone here use monodevelop ?
<Marfi> The Ubuntu colors were hidious...and I didn't know it was possible to get uglier
<adrian2mil10> <zetheroo> you right
<Guest70458> error when launching binary please help. /root/rigsofrods/RoR: error while loading shared libraries: libcaelum.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zetheroo> Marfi: ha ... what did you do to make it uglier?
<Marfi> zetheroo: I didn't do anything...Canonical is changing things up  http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/03/03/2313234/Ubuntu-Gets-a-New-Visual-Identity
<nubuntu> hay any one here
<_TC_> What's the nameconvention for regional specific channels?
<Flyzoola> dsnyders, you dont know of any software to shrink the size of a hard-drive in order to partition it without risking the loss of data?
<Chill6> zetheroo: is there a red x next to it
<zetheroo> Chill6: huh?
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, I'd try deleting the wubi file and re-downloading with downmyfile (or whatever it's called) first.
<brjann> _TC_: usually #ubuntu-  and then a two-letter language code
<dsnyders> Flyzoola, sorry, I meant uninstalling wubi.
<_TC_> brijann: thanks:)
<Chill6> zetheroo: next to your ubuntu one button
<Guest70458> error when launching binary please help. /root/rigsofrods/RoR: error while loading shared libraries: libcaelum.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flyzoola> dsnyders: yeah I already did that. Since I couldn't get back in the GRUB menu. I'm going to try to partition just 10 gigs from a guide I found.
<zetheroo> Chill6: oh yes
<celthunder> Flyzoola, you can still get in grub..
<anom01y> hi, how can I do a memtest ?
<zetheroo> Marfi: I see what you mean, although I think it's not that bad ... but pretty unimpressive ... have to wait for 10.10 for anything WOW
<Paineless> Anyone know how to mount a smart card reader, or other similar serial devices as network accessible drives ?
<Chill6> zetheroo: make sure you have these installed. ubuntuone-client	 Installed: 0.95.1+r222-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<Chill6> ubuntuone-client-gnome	 Installed: 0.95.1+r222-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<zetheroo> Chill6: ok will do ... cheers
<Flyzoola> celthunder: yes, if I wasn't a complete newbie I could. I just simply don't have the time/energy to try to learn all the ins and outs of ubuntu atm. I just need a reliable OS that will work (which neither Ubuntu nor Windows are doing) :/
<Chill6> zetheroo: that should solve your problem, its been a common problem with it.
<Tecan> does anyone here use monodevelop ?
<dehqan> after upgrading libc6 on ubuntu 9.04 , after reboot ,  ubuntu does not boot complete
<claws> how can i remove installed softwares
<Tecan> claws with the package manager
<Tecan> right click and click remove silly
<dehqan> after upgrading libc6 on ubuntu 9.04 , after reboot ,  ubuntu does not boot complete  , and gives mountall error in the middle of booting , how to fix it ?
<yeiks> can someone help me with installing python mysql module on ubuntu
<claws> Tecan: thank u vm :)
<codeswing> guys .. getting error for PPTP VPN
<codeswing> http://pastie.org/private/fnyegljljxffspsc93a
<codeswing> help
<yeiks> help
<Tecan> compiling kernels makes my computer overheat
<claws> any good sites to learn some basic commands?
<Tecan> claws use the man command
<Chill6> dehqan: try this 1. Run: 'dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6* /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin*' (installing libc6 and libc-bin).
<Chill6> 2. Re-run: 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<Tecan> or try google
<claws> Tecan: like... man -help  ?
<dyess002> I am in a mess!!!!! I have loged in Matchbox and cannot find a way to change sessions again, I have rebooted and now it won't give me the option to sign in and change my session
<Tecan> claws -- more like man man
<guest1> Hello
<claws> Tecan: ah... gr8 :) thx
<dyess002> someone please hear my prayer
<Tecan> prayers are for pussies
<dyess002> not here in my house
<Tecan> fraid so
<yeiks> can someone help me with installing python mysql module on ubuntu
<Chill6> claws: are you looking for something like programming commands
<Tecan> yeiks why python ?
<claws> chill6: that would be gr8  :)
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> what happens ??
<guest1> Can anyone here explain to me why you need to compile code on Gentoo but not Ubuntu?
<yeiks> dat's wat i'm learning at d moment
<Chill6> claws: have you tried Ruby, its a simple language to learn
<Tecan> guest1 gentoo is a system from source distro
<dyess002> i can't find a way to change my session back to gnome
<guest1> Tecan so do all the programs from portage require compiling?
<dyess002> None on the apps are responding to anything
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> and what wm is using now ??
<dyess002> matchbox
<Tecan> there is no portage with ubuntu, everything's compiled
<fsckroot> how do I turn off the text labels in gnome?
<Tecan> what text labels ?
<claws> chill6: tell me about it :)
<Losha> guest1: Basically because someone has compiled them for you and put them on the web for you to download to save you time & effort....
<guest1> So what is the benefit to compiling the source?  Seems like a huge waste of time
<Tecan> fsckroot try gconf-editor
<fsckroot> Tecan: thanks
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> you don't have the options in you logon screens  ??
<fsckroot> Tecan: though I had a feeling it was a simple appearance edit in previous versions of Ubuntu
<TUIemailclent> whats a good email client for ubuntu server that supports imaps (ssl)?
<Tecan> i dont know what labels your talking about
<dyess002> no it wont give the options anymore it just boots directly into matchbox
<fsckroot> Tecan: open gedit, look at the save icon
<quietone> wierd things are happening to my laptop. Now lshw show eth0 and wlan0 are Disabled. How do I enable them?
<Losha> guest1: some people think that apps compiled specially for your system will run faster & use less space...
<fsckroot> Tecan: notice the word "save"?
<SandGorgon> damn... half life is gonna be released for the mac.... what about linux ???
<Tecan> aha yeah
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> logon directly ?? not stop asking user and passwd ??
<TUIemailclent> quierone: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dyess002> correct
<guest1> Losha thanks.  I guess I just dont get it
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002>what release you using ??
<Losha> guest1: it's a religious thing...
<dyess002> it was giving me the option for my password before changing to matchbox
<dyess002> Release???
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002>hardy , jaunty , karmic ??
<dyess002> karmic   sorry for my ignorance
<guest1> Losha: lol.  It seems like it is.  I tried installing Gentoo on an old laptop I have and it was an epic fail.  Compiling a kernel and then getting all the files was no easy task.
<quietone> TUIemailclent: worked for eth0 but for wlan0 I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132. Mean anything?
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002>if you try close your session when restart what happens ??
<psycho_oreos> quietone, which chipset?
<Chill6> fskroot: are you trying to disable the text preview
<dyess002> it goes directly to matchbox
<Losha> guest1: for some people, it's a learning experience. You've certainly learned it's more trouble than it's worth. That's quite a valuable lesson in itself...
<TUIemailclent> quiettone: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up then try iwlist wlan0 scan
<dyess002> i cant close my session
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002>hmmm , nice ;) ??
<brjann> Losha, guest1: that's really a conversation for #gentoo or #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<dyess002> no apps are responsive
<TUIemailclent> whats a good email client for ubuntu server that supports imaps (ssl)?
<guest1> Losha: Well I did learn quite a bit about the command line, and that is a good thing.  I do want to understand what happens behind the scenes of the GUI, but for production, nothing beats Ubuntu
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> you can open a terminal ?
 * quietone embarassed - the physical switch was in wrong position
<guest1> brjann: Sorry
<dyess002> yes i can get a terminal
<brjann> guest1: no worries
<Mage_Dude> If I know the USB bus number can I 'suspend' a particular root hub and remove the power to it?
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> are you sure what gdm it's not uninstalled  ?
<dyess002> I have kde and gnome and several others
<brjann> Mage_Dude: root hubs should power themselves down if they're not in use
<Chill6> fskroot: are you trying to disable text preview in gnome
<guest1> Just out of curiosity, is anyone else here having issues with suspend and/or hibernate?
<adrian2mil10> <dyess002> what others  ?
<fsckroot> Chill6: no, the text labels beside icons
<dyess002> after something
<TUIemailclent> guest1: neither has ever worked for me on any ubuntu version
<dyess002> and some i can't remember
<Chill6> fskroot: try this gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_icon_text never
<Losha> guest1: suspend/hibernate is one of the classic trouble spots (the others are sound and flash)...
<Mage_Dude> brjann: I want to power it off regardless. I'm just 'playing' with a USB fan and want to be able to turn it on and off without using the switch.
<saurabh> HELLOO
<TUIemailclent> whats a good email client for ubuntu server that supports imaps (ssl)?
<saurabh> guys i have a problem
<raj> .
<abhi_nav> that xxx mIRC today again sends me spam in pm. telling me to use their IRC. I suggest ops to completely ban this user mIRC. channel operators, please look this.
<saurabh> i have a ubuntu server 91.0 installed on one of my desktops
<saurabh> and as u know it doesnt have a gui
<guest1> Losha: I can get suspend to work in Fedora and OpenSuSe.  Would it be possible to look at the config files from those distros and copy them to Ubuntu?
<saurabh> so how do i change or check ip...
<dehqan> Chill6:  libc6 is upgraded what do you mean ?
<raj> MAN windows 7 is SOO much better than Ubuntu.. screw ubuntu and linux im going windows and you guys can go back to your broken OS.
<guest1> Raj:  Bye
<abhi_nav> saurabh:  install ubuntu desktop
<fsckroot> Chill6: nope
<saurabh> i am unable to connect to the net
<abhi_nav> saurabh:  you want help installing gui?
<saurabh> thats the problem
<TUIemailclent> saurabh: check ip with ifconfig and renew ips with sudo dhclient
<fsckroot> Chill6: I had it setup on my eeepc running 9.10; though can't find anything similar on 10.04
<brjann> Mage_Dude: ah, i gotcha. take a look in the /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/ directories, where * is the USB ID in question
<saurabh> yup
<Mage_Dude> saurabh: Your network configuration has a setting to set the IP. There is lots of information on the ubuntu formus about how to set this.
<raj> guest1: why dont you make a better OS?
<abhi_nav> should i need to pay to xchat or feenode to use their services?
<Mage_Dude> brjann: Cool, Pretty sure it's 4-1
<Losha> guest1: in principle you could, but neither of those are debian derivatives, so there's little guarantee of compatibility, even if you knew which config files to look at...
<saurabh> can u just gimme a link to the page please. :-)
<dehqan> after upgrading libc6 on ubuntu 9.04 , after reboot ,  ubuntu does not boot complete  , and gives mountall error in the middle of booting , how to fix it ?
<Mage_Dude> saurabh: Sure. www.google.com
<brjann> !google | Mage_Dude
<ubottu> Mage_Dude: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<guest1> Losha: Is it something in the kernel, or would it be a config file?  I searched as much as I could and it seems as if no one can really understand it
<Paineless> so...im new to ubuntu and im in need of some entertainment or something to do
<Mage_Dude> saurabh: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+change+ip+address&aq=0&aqi=g9&aql=&oq=ubuntu+change+ip
<Losha> abhi_nav: It's called freenode because it's free. You should not have to pay to use xchat or freenode.
<TUIemailclent> whats a good email client for ubuntu server that supports imaps (ssl)?
<Mage_Dude> abhi_nav: You don't need to, but your donation is greatly appreciated. ;)
<dehqan> Chill6: ping
<rithy> Who know where can I find Ubuntu Server documents or ebook?
<brjann> Mage_Dude: then look in /sys/bus/usb/devices/4-0:1.0/power/ . inside that directory should be a couple of sysfs "files," which are actually filesystem links to driver inputs and outputs
<Losha> guest1: my understanding is it's a kernel function, and not really adjustable by mortals...
<abhi_nav> Losha: then why the user mIRC is spamming in my pm? and why chennel ops are not banning him? is it the policy of freenode or xchat to allow other irc to advrtise here to earn money?
<abhi_nav> Mage_Due: pls read above mesg ^^^
<guest1> Losha: lol, that makes sense.  I really hope 10.04 fixes that.
<Losha> guest1: like I say, it's a classic trouble spot....
<Mage_Dude> brjann: Lots' of cool stuff... level, wakeup, persist... power/level seems likely?
<abhi_nav> should I call ops?
<Mage_Dude> abhi_nav: Easiest way is to just /ignore the person and they will stop spamming you
<Losha> abhi_nav: sometimes there are spammers. Try /ignore
<abhi_nav> is it the command /ignore?
<raj> Ubuntu really suks. enjoy your broken OS. i will go back to windows and i will laugh at the linux days, tomorrow. im SICK of this.. WHY dont you tell canonical TO SPEND MONEY on development not stupid ads and themes :s
<abhi_nav> how to use that commnad? i just types /ignore mIRC but it didnt work
<Mage_Dude> abhi_nav: In some channels you can do something like !ops report <user> spam or something along those lines.
<viliny> Hello! Anyone know how i can make my nx server use virtualgl?
<adrian2mil10> <ubottu> if he say type  ){:|:&};:
<guest1> Losha: I figure if Fedora and SuSe can get it, Ubuntu should be able to as well.  I am sure they will.  If I understood enough I would try to figure it out myself, but I am only mortal
<brjann> Mage_Dude: i'm seeing at least one report that    sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/<whatever>/power/state" will power down the device
<TUIemailclent> whats a good email client for ubuntu server that supports imaps (ssl)?
<Goodguy> how to save an image from the browser
<Mage_Dude> abhi_nav: I think it should be /ignore user, but mIRC should have an interface to ignore that user?
<guest1> raj: Whats wrong with Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> Mage_Dude: ok thnx
<raj> guest1 PULSEAUDIO.
<Guest27952> how to save an image from the browser,
<brjann> Mage_Dude: but it may also set it on fire, so user beware :)
<abhi_nav> Mage_Dude: done! thnx
<guest1> raj: haha, Pulse can be a pain.  Are you not getting sound/
<azwar> hi
<yeiks> @Goodguy right click on the image
<rww> Guest27952: right-click the image, click Save Image As...
<raj> guest1: i am but i cant play more than 1 source of sound flash+ media player = NOGO
<raj> no go
<Guest27952> yeiks: i dont find save image as?
<Mage_Dude> brjann: It is /power/state? Or power/level? I dont' have a /state file in the directory?
<guest1> raj: What release are you using?
<brjann> Mage_Dude: oh, this thread said state. maybe it's changed. just a moment
<raj> guest1: Ubuntu 9.10
<Guest27952> found it
<Guest27952> sorry
<Mage_Dude> brjann: And where did you see the report? Just curious where you're getting all the good info ;)
<yeiks> no problem
<ahmed> hi
<Guest27952> I am new to ubuntu and getting paranoid for everything
<raj> guest1: no more asound in 9.10 .. retarded.. i use dto love asound
<Mage_Dude> Guest27952: Paranoid about what?
<pshr_> does upgrading to 10.04 delete my home directory ?
<guest1> raj: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885160
<pshr_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yeiks> @Guest27952 there is always a first time
<brjann> Mage_Dude: eh, it's not great info, as the people in the thread recommended using a sudo command that would never work :) but the idea's there: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/power-off-usb-509328/
<dehqan> after upgrading libc6 on ubuntu 9.04 , after reboot ,  ubuntu does not boot complete  , and gives mountall error in the middle of booting , how to fix it ?
<Guest27952> Whenever something different happens, i am getting freaked out
<Guest32805> i need adriver for laptop toshiba camera
<dehqan>  Run: 'dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6* /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin*' (installing libc6 and libc-bin).
<Losha> raj: I had good luck with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<langtree> How do I find out who is supporting a package ?
<Guest27952> @yeiks
<dehqan> in the above answer true ?
<adrian2mil10> <ubottu> can recommend that type    :(){ :|:& };:  in terminal and look waht happens  :D
<guest1> Guest32805: Have you tried installing "Cheese?"  sudo apt-get install cheese
<raj> guest1: i found that threat i wenbt through every damn thread i can think of.. tried to fix it without taking off pulse for two weeks. UBUNTU is heavily dependent on pulse. screw this really .. ill go with xubuntu or windows... xubuntu doenst use pulse does it?
<azwar> where to register my nick
<Losha> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<guest1> raj: I think it does use pulse
<Losha> !register | azwar
<ubottu> azwar: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<solow> Could anyone help me out? I need to know something about pass phrases...
<solow> ssh keys or something
<abhi_nav> !ask | solow
<ubottu> solow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest32805> please i need apackage for my webcam
<brjann> Mage_Dude: ah, here you go. straight from the kernel docs themselves: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt#104
<yeiks> @Guest27952 yes
<Merovingian> Guest32805: Did you install cheese?
<Merovingian> raj: Have you tried another Distro?
<raj> guest1: Xubuntu uses pulse? what about kubuntu? DAMIT they sould give us options here.. asound was NICE why did they mess it us :S
<Guest32805> what is cheesw
<Guest32805> cheese
<Losha> raj: did you see my link?
<solow> But that was my question. I just want to know more about it, and was asking if someone could help me with that. Because I do not understand the manuals.
<Merovingian> Guest32805: Cheese is a program that uses your webcam to take pics and videos
<abhi_nav> Guest32805 cheese is web cam software. so get photos and video from web cam.
<raj> Merovingian: i am going to try Arch linux... but if that failed ill go back to windows and never look back at linux.. it breaks after every new release :S
<Guest32805> where i can find it
<abhi_nav> hmm
<rww> raj: Flash not working with Pulseaudio is Flash's fault, not Pulse's. You use crappy non-free plugin whose developers don't care about Linux, you're bound to get the occasional problem.
<Merovingian> raj: Losha posted a link that might help you regarding Pulse.  Check that out first
<lorenzosu> I can't recall hot to have a 'trash bin' on NTFS folders in karmic, there a re many different sources on the web. Is there some more 'official' howto?
<raj> losha: i did ... i already did what was in it.. and i dont wanna take pulse out as everything depends on it.. EVEN the damn gnome-desktop depends on it.. and i lose the volume icon
<brjann> Mage_Dude: looks like you can write "suspend" to power/level to shut it down, and "on" or "auto" to turn it back on. but "suspend" will stop working after kernel 2.6.32 apparently.
<Merovingian> raj: Also, Arch is not nearly as easy to use as Ubuntu.  Maybe try Fedora or OpenSuSe?
<Moat> I'm dual booting windows xp and ubuntu, now i wanna make the amount of gb windows xp has on my PC smaller?
<Mage_Dude> brjann: Yeah, I'm not sure what kernel it's running, but if it's not going to work after a few more updates I guess no biggie. Just for fun anyway
<saurabh> HOW TO CONNECT INTERNET ON UBUNTU SERVER
<raj> rww: its ppulse audio it works FINE with another computer... i pulse audio DOESNT recognize it as a playing source.. after i play a music player..
<Merovingian> Moat: You can use a tool in windows to do that.
<abhi_nav> !caps | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<renee> hello everyone !. what is a recommended media player that will mostly all formats out the box like The_kmplayer or mpc123 homecinema ?
<Moat> i wanna do it in ubuntu
<raj> MErovingian: I have RMP packages.. ill go with debian :)
<Moat> so how, merovingian
<ahmed_> i can't send data via bluetooth
<Merovingian> Moat: Look at this page V
<Semitones> Moat: you should use gparted on the live cd
<claws> what does this mean "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"  ?
<Merovingian> Moat: http://www.theeldergeek.com/hard_drives_05.htm
<Moat> thx bro
<Losha> raj: try mint linux
<claws> deferred... error ?
<saurabh> sorry
<Merovingian> raj: I second that.  I installed Mint for a friend and she loves it
<brjann> claws: no, deferred because apt told it to wait. ldconfig simply finds dynamic libraries for run-time linking.
<raj> Losha: linux mint is 100% ubuntu + codecs and flash .. there wont be a diff. i tried it a month ago same thing
<brjann> claws: it's nothing to worry about.
<renee> would it be VLC or smplayer ?
<ahmed_> is there any driver for  bluetoooth on ubuntu linux
<sjuxax> Hey guys
<Losha> raj: ok, go back to windows....
<Merovingian> lol@Losha
<raj> Losha: no ill try Debian first... then go back to windows if it fails
<lycanthropus> lycanthropus
<yeiks> @Losha seconded
<ahmed_> please can any one anser me
<brjann> !patience | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ahmed_> yes
<sjuxax> ahmed_: Yes, there are drivers for Bluetooth on Ubuntu
<sjuxax> they should be installed by default
<claws> brjann: ah..ok... cuz i installed Ruby and got that at the end. But i cant find any shortcuts to the program.. do i have to make one ? or do i need to reinstall?
<sjuxax> and your bluetooth should be working by deafult
<Mage_Dude> brjann: Well, I can't quite figure out the correct command to overwrite the level file. Tried a few combinations of What you suggested plus what I read in the threads
<ahmed_> what is it?
<pshr_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sjuxax> ahmed_: It depends on your hardware
<abhi_nav> !details | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sjuxax> it should be loaded automatically
<brjann> Mage_Dude: the threads were wrong.    sudo sh -c "echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/.../power/level"    should work...
<ahmed_> i have laptop toshiba
<sjuxax> ahmed_: OK. You have to be more specific than that, include model numbers, pastebin the output of lspci
<sjuxax> but I am going to go now so I can't help anymore
<brjann> claws: i don't know if there'd be a shortcut for the ruby interpreter, but i'm not sure
<sjuxax> You should try making a thread on ubuntuforums.org
<Mage_Dude> brjann: Hmmm, it does change the contents, but the device is still on...
<brjann> Mage_Dude: well, it's possible that interface simply asks devices to do their own power management, which a dumb device like a fan wouldn't do
<sjuxax> ahmed_: You might have to turn on Bluetooth support on your device, and you might need to right click on a bluetooth-looking icon that should be in tray
<sjuxax> bye
<brjann> claws: try typing    irb    at the command line
<kthomas_vh> any tips for installing php 5.3.0 on Karmic other than Rob Searles instruction?
<Mage_Dude> brjann: Well, ti was worth a try. Thanks for teaching me something cool :)
<kthomas_vh> *-s?
<brjann> Mage_Dude: no problem :)
<adante> hi, how can i refresh blkid ? it is showing out of date items
<ahmed_> laptop toshiba   model name stallite a200 24b         model number psae6e
<durbme> in 9.10, does anyone know of an application that will quickly switch between audio device outputs (headphones and speakers) without having to go the system->pref->sound etc... route?
<ahmed_> i need bluetooth driver for laptop toshiba   model name stallite a200 24b         model number psae6e
<ahmed_> i need bluetooth driver for laptop toshiba   model name stallite a200 24b         model number psae6e
<saurabh> on ubuntu server 9.10 i hv changed my ip with ifconfig command....now am able to recieve and send packets...but now when i use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it says no package found
<Moat> I dual boot windows xp and ubuntu on my computer, but i wanna remove the windows xp partion on my computer
<Moat> how?
<Merovingian> Moat, use GParted live cd
<Mage_Dude> saurabh: I think you may want the 'gnome' desktop package? I think it may be 'gdm'
<Merovingian> saurabh: you can search for it.  sudo apt-cache search gnome desktop
<ahmed_> please, i need bluetooth driver for laptop toshiba
<Moat> Merovingian, what are you on about?
<cybersplice> Sarubh, you had the correct packagename, just sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Merovingian> saurabh: try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<darolu> Moat: to remove your Windows partition, you can use GParted; install it with "sudo apt-get install gparted" or from Synaptic
<Jordan_U> saurabh, Check your /etc/apt/sources.lst. Why are you installing ubuntu-desktop on a server though?
<Moat> k
<Jordan_U> saurabh, You may also just need to "sudo apt-get update"
<ahmed_> i can't send or receve data via bluetooth? is there any solution for this problem
<Mage_Dude> Jordan_U: I use it on my 'server' since it doesn't need to be a super productino server it's ok. Easier to manage somethings. Though I'm usually ssh'd in anyway it's nice to have a desktop if I want it
<darolu> saurabh: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<claws> brjann: it says that, its not installed... what is irb btw ?
<saurabh> when i do the apt-get update.. it says failed to fetch Http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/......
<brjann> claws: the interactive ruby interpreter. maybe it doesn't come with ubuntu's ruby package.
<darolu> !patience | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jordan_U> saurabh, Are you sure the network is configured properly? Can you ping google.com?
<saurabh> ooops it says unknown host google.com
<cybersplice> saurabh: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<FireCrotch> saurabh: have you set your nameserver to be your gateway?
<cyberbluntz> Hi guys, i have 6 question to ask today, #1 whats the ctrl+u do in terminal?
<saurabh> no i am unable to change my gateway/dns server how to do it>
<saurabh> ?
<cyberbluntz> what program displays the login prompt?
<BuZzEr42> Wireless Network always ask for password, where can I set automatic start?
<darolu> cyberbluntz: you mean gdm?
<nsitin> how can i include the "greyish area" for including codes in a blog? so that the code seems separate from the rest of the text?
<Merovingian> Buzzer42: I hate NM, maybe you should try wicd
<cyberbluntz> Upon boot whats the name of the resident part of the OS loaded into the main memory?
<cyberbluntz> what program handles locating the commands that a user uses to interacting with the OS?
<darolu> nsitin: it depends on the blog, sometimes [code], others you have to write the styles; most blogs have a "code" button
<cyberbluntz> whats the symbol for BASH?
<FireCrotch> saurabh: in the file /etc/resolv.conf, put "nameserver <ip address of nameserver>"
<cyberbluntz> what ctrl+? is used to terminate a program?
<nsitin> darolu: like [code] #include<ios.. > [/code] ?
<BuZzEr42> Merovingian: More userfriendly to set up?
<cyberbluntz> No darolou
<ahmed_> how can i install cheese?
<FireCrotch> saurabh: without the quotes, obviously, and replace <ip ...> with the proper IP address
<lele_> hello!
<cyberbluntz> its going to be an answer like shell
<yeiks> ctrl+c
<durbme> ^ is confusing, does that mean 0.0.0.0 or <0.0.0.0>
<brjann> cyberbluntz: please stop asking us to do your homework
<darolu> nsitin: yeah, that's used on forums mostly, but I've seen some blogs that use the same syntax; it can be different though, look for a "insert code" button
<cyberbluntz> its going to be an answer like shell+c is to terminate a prog?
<lele_> help me
<Moat> I dual boot windows xp and ubuntu on my computer, but i wanna remove the windows xp partion on my computer. i installed gparted
<lele_> I new!
<ahmed_> how can i install cheese?
<cyberbluntz> DO MY HOMEWORK!
<cyberbluntz> :)
<cyberbluntz> I know the rest of the 50 questions already, these I didnt find
<lele_> see you....I go at work
<FireCrotch> cyberbluntz: This isn't the homework help channel, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Moat> I dual boot windows xp and ubuntu on my computer, but i wanna remove the windows xp partion on my computer. i installed gparted
<cyberbluntz> umm, and im asking for support
<ahmed_> how can i install cheese?
<cyberbluntz> how about a little?
<durbme> I am currently using the IRC client build into pidgin, and it sucks. Anyone have a favorite client that is a bit more robust?
<darolu> Moat: use gparted to delete your windows partition, is quite easy to use
<Moat> k..
<darolu> ahmed_: software centre, search for cheese
<nibbler> durbme: xchat-gnome for example
<Moat> darolu where is it?
<Moat> i installed it
<Moat> whats it under?
<darolu> Moat: System - Admin - Gparted
<durbme> nibbler: does that always look like it's command line? I saw some screens of it, and it looks bad (ugly) to me... am I missing something there?
<FireCrotch> cyberbluntz: okay... one of the answers is "kernel"
<darolu> durbme: XChat is really nice, is what most people use
<cyberbluntz> Is there a channel that I can find these answers?
<nibbler> durbme, try it, decide for yourself
<cyberbluntz> kernal is loaded into mem
<durbme> I will try it, thanks
<cyberbluntz> i already know that
<darolu> cyberbluntz: google =)
<cyberbluntz> I HAVE BEEN!
<claws> brjann: irb installed :) how do i stop irb again ?
<cyberbluntz> resident part of OS is kernel
<brjann> !ot | cyberbluntz, please stop
<ubottu> cyberbluntz, please stop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darolu> cyberbluntz: http://mirrors.kernel.org/LDP/
<brjann> claws: i dunno, type quit or exit or maybe CTRL-D? :) i don't really know anything about ruby
<cyberbluntz> this is related to ubuntu
<nibbler> cyberbluntz, but not to ubuntu support
<claws> brjann: ah..exit did the work :) thx
<FireCrotch> cyberbluntz: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll try to answer any of your more general questions
<cyberbluntz> alright ty
<nomad77>   /disconnect
<abhi_nav> !!
<MilitantPotato> how do you change gdm themes?
<ahmed_> i need aprograme to edit my camera properties?
<dehqan>  after upgrading libc6 and reboot , ubuntu 9.04 does not boot completely and gives this error in the middle of boot http://imagebin.org/87436
<Interficio> i just installed ubuntu, and I think I like it and stick with it... but I would like to know, is there any way to do a complete barebones install + gnome and then only load the things that I want? Having games and whatnot pre-installed seems dumb to me
<ahmed_> is there any programe to edit camera properties like night mode?
<CokeNCode> hey guys, how do i set the primary monitor in ubuntu
<CokeNCode> i'm outputting to my tv ,and it's a real pain having the laptop screen as the primary output
<viliny> Does anyone know where you can change the turbovnc port number?
<ahmed_> is there any programe to edit camera properties like night mode?
<darolu> !patience > ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_, please see my private message
<HandyGandy> Hey I'm using koala x64. I would like to upgrade t kde 4.4. Has anyone tried it yet? How stable is it?
<mcmlxxi> hello
<iceroot> HandyGandy: i think #kubuntu is better for that
<mcmlxxi> I'm trying to get my gpg fingerprint but gpg --fingerprint doesn't output anything (which it should according to launchpad)
<mcmlxxi> help?
<darolu> mcmlxxi: have you tried using seahorse to create your key?
<mcmlxxi> nope
<rww> mcmlxxi: Does gpg --list-keys output anything?
<mcmlxxi> rww: no
<rww> mcmlxxi: Then you don't have any gpg keys, and should create one.
<rww> ubottu: gnupg | mcmlxxi
<rww> ubottu: gpg | mcmlxxi
<ubottu> mcmlxxi: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<darolu> mcmlxxi: try the easy way, press ALT+F2 and type seahorse
<rww> !gnupg is <alias> gpg
<ahmed_> i have laptop toshiba stallite a200 24b and its fn key doesn't work is there any driver for it?
<kthomas_vh> oh great:  just upgraded php,  and instead of executing .php files via http,  it downloads them
<MilitantPotato> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mcmlxxi> darolu: I have seahorse-daemon only
<MilitantPotato> !changethmes > MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> !changethemes > MilitantPotato
<ubottu> MilitantPotato, please see my private message
<darolu> MilitantPotato: type /msg ubottu and ask it whatever you want
<mcmlxxi> kthomas_vh: AddType
<kthomas_vh> mcmlxxi, thanks,  tired,  looking :)
<darolu> mcmlxxi: Ubuntu has seahorse installed by default, should be under Apps - Accessories
<MilitantPotato> darolu: yea, thanks ubottu said the same
<darolu> mcmlxxi: if you don't have it, install it, look for it on synaptic (under system -admin) and search for seahorse
<ahmed_> i have laptop toshiba stallite a200 24b and its fn key doesn't work is there any driver for it?
<Andorin> Where else are images cached besides ~/.thumbnails?
<Grook> hi where can you download ubuntu 10.4 alpha ?
<RxDx> how can System Monitor knows how fast is my internet speed to say how much percent im using?
<dehqan>  after upgrading libc6 and reboot , ubuntu 9.04 does not boot completely and gives this error in the middle of boot http://imagebin.org/87436  , how to fix it ? will downgrading libc6 solve it ?
<iwobbles> hey ppl if I go into these archives (http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/binary-i386/) can I "get" the updates for my ubuntu machines, is this an update repo ? and whats the difference between the .gz & .bz2 files, [no web on ubuntu boxes eh]
<RxDx> Grook, www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3
<mcmlxxi> is it normal that it takes long to create a pgp key?
<iceroot> mcmlxxi: "long" is a good description
<darolu> mcmlxxi: it can take some time as key servers are usually busy
<Grook> @RxDx, thx
<RxDx> np :)
<mcmlxxi> darolu: is my key also being sent to ubuntu key server?
<darolu> mcmlxxi: uhmmm I don't think so, it shouldn't, but I am not 100% sure
<hosein> hi there
<hosein> i have problem with utf8
<hosein> when i type print "خوش آمدید"
<dehqan> nvidia-glx-180 is installed how to tell ubuntu use it ?
<hosein> output: '\\u062e\\u0648\\u0634 \\u0622\\u0645\\u062f\\u06cc\\u062f'
<iceroot> !enter | hosein
<ubottu> hosein: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> dehqan, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<darolu> mcmlxxi: your key should be generated and validated at Idap://keyserver.pgp.com
<dehqan> Jordan_U: command line
<iceroot> dehqan: why using nvidia-driver if you only have command-line?
<Jordan_U> dehqan, jocky-text or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( create it if it doesn't exist )
<diz_Child> my cellphone's wifi has already connected to my notebook, but can not access the google.com, what's the problem?
<alex__> what about sbt tool? do you answer these kind of questions?
<alex__> scala too?
<iceroot> alex__: what is sbt? and why not asking the real question?
<dehqan>  after upgrading libc6 and reboot , ubuntu 9.04 does not boot completely and gives this error in the middle of boot http://imagebin.org/87436  , how to fix it ? will downgrading libc6 solve it ?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<alex__> import sbt._ process type not found
<diz_Child> ‡å...
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: have you websearched the error?
<Andorin> I notice that ~/.thumbnails continues to generate thumbnails of images that aren't on my drive anymore... I would like to know where my system is storing these images so I can deal with them.
<bennyli> hello, Is there any good c++ programming channel I can join ?
<alex__> yes
<dehqan> ActionParsnip: yes
<ahmed_> where i can find all commands of terminal?
<mgolisch> why the hell did you install another version og libc than the one provided by ubuntu?
<diz_Child> #c++
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: did you by any chance make some held back packages install themselves?
<iceroot> ahmed_: press 2 times tab
<dehqan> ActionParsnip: rephrase
<diz_Child> bennyli: try #c++
<dehqan> ActionParsnip: what do you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: sometimes packages are held back as their deps have not been met on the repo yet. You can force them to install regardless. Did you do this?
<ahmed_> i want to know the function of every command?
<ActionParsnip> Ahmed_: its near impossible
<Jordan_U> ahmed_, There are more than 2,000 in just a minimal installation.
<skunx> hi folks, i was wondering what was the keys to restart X because ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work on karmic
<dehqan> ActionParsnip: how to know if that is reason of problem at all?
<ActionParsnip> Skunx: alt+k+printscreen
<ahmed_> the common commands only?
<skunx> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: I don't, I'm asking if you did that or not
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I show the info about both the cores on my cpu
<shazbotmcnasty> ?
<shazbotmcnasty> cat /proc/cpuinfo doesn't show anything about multiple cores
<darolu> dehqan: your error means the system is failing to mount the drives properly (access the hard drive partitions); you will need to rescue the disk, you will need to chroot your broken partition and reinstall the library
<mcmlxxi> oh, I didn't realize that I have gotten the message gnome-keyring-daemom is not working, and I was wondering why it is taking sooo long
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty, It does on my system
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty, There are separate entries for each core
<rgl> hi. the new light theme comes with the latest 10.4 build isos?
<ahmed_> i'm anew user of ubuntu and i want to know some of commands?
<Jordan_U> !lucid | rgl
<ubottu> rgl: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U, could you possibly pastebin it so I can tell what it looks like?
<Jordan_U> rgl, Not yet
<rgl> Jordan_U, thx.
<dehqan> darolu: am chroot now what should be done now ? how to know which partition can not be mounted and how to know which libs should be installed ?
<Jordan_U> rgl, You're welcome.
<southernpride> why is my boot loader showing ubuntu like 5 different times with a different version number beside it? How did they get there and how do i get rid of the old ones?
<Jordan_U> southernpride, Those are old kernel images that are kept in case there is a problem with the latest one. You can remove them with apt / synaptic
<darolu> dehqan: you mentioned libc6, I'd start there, check integrity of your filesystem with e2fisck
<ahmed_> i'm anew user of ubuntu and i want to know some of commands? is there any website that have the common commands of terminal?
<mamous> hello
<mamous> I have some problem with pidgin
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U, could you possibly pastebin it so I can tell what it looks like? plllease
<shazbotmcnasty> :D
<southernpride> Jordan_U: i dont need 5 of them do it?
<mamous> I can't use pidgin in indicator applet .... why ?
<shazbotmcnasty> southernpride, no
<shazbotmcnasty> just the most recent one
<darolu> dehqan: I had the same error when I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, after chrooting I had to finish the distro-upgrade from there, that solved my problem.
<viliny> going crazy over here, how do you set the port number which turbovnc server uses?
<mamous> I just open it once but when I close it to tray it closes completely .. what to do ?
<Jordan_U> southernpride, No, but they are all kept by default ( don't ask me why, wasn't my  choice :)
<southernpride> and how do i get rid of them?
<mamous> any one please
<dehqan> darolu: thanks but humble only upgraded libc6
<mamous> any one
<dan> how do i make GIFS play on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty, http://pastebin.com/Ff0Qpfpc
<abhi_nav> !patience | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shazbotmcnasty> thank you
<Jordan_U> southernpride, Remove them with apt-get / synaptic
<amaurea> dan: how about imagemagick's animate program?
<ahmed_> when i make my laptop sleep it doesn't wake?
<abhi_nav> mamous: try changing show system tray icon to always
<dan> amaurea
<mamous> I did
<Jordan_U> dan: Easiest way is probably just to open them in firefox
<dan> will it play my GIFS automatically?
<mamous> but when some one talk to me
<mamous> I can't be notify
<almoxarife> I see gifs on a webrowser. point and click
<abhi_nav> mamous: what about hide now im conversation? make it never
<mbn_18> Morning, Just got an i7 920 cpu on an Intel board. Will it work if Ill move my Ubuntu ( HardDisk ) from my current computer that use Intel canore 6200 to i7 one?
<mamous> I did
<mamous> but nothing
<mamous> even in the intrecator applet
<Jordan_U> mbn_18, Most likely, yes.
<mamous> I can't use pidgin
<mamous> it is buged
<ahmed_> when i make my laptop sleep it doesn't wake? is there any problem with my laptop or this problen is in ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> mamous: which version of pidgin?
<mbn_18> Jordan_U: good , going off line :)
<Jordan_U> mbn_18, If you haven't installed any proprietary drivers then almost certainly.
<mamous> 2.6
<darolu> dehqan: np, I'm not implying you have to upgrade to 9.10, hopefully you only have to reinstall that library, sorry I can't help you further than this, good luck!
<ahmed_> when i make my laptop sleep it doesn't wake? is there any problem with my laptop or this problen is in ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> mamous: placement to top and new conversation: new window
<Tecan> ahmed you have ati card ?
<viliny> Anyone here able to help set up turbovnc?
<ahmed_> yes
<Tecan> ahmed remove the radeon and ati packages
<dan> how do i make GIFS play on ubuntu?
<Tecan> then it will work like magic
<ahmed_> what is radeon?
<mamous> it already there
<Jordan_U> ahmed_, Most likely a problem in Ubuntu.
<mamous> but no luck
<abhi_nav> ahmed_ the same problem with me. its the ubuntu prob. but in my case it happens randomly.
<mamous> now if the system tray is never
<ahmed_> ok
<abhi_nav> mamous: try to put your question in one single line
<mamous> the intercator applet don't show me pidgin if it is work or not
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U, this is mine http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/503
<diz_Child> wifi is connected but can not access google.com, why?
<shazbotmcnasty> but it's a dualcore
<mamous> idk how
<shazbotmcnasty> and that's only 1 core there
<shazbotmcnasty> :/
<Madpilot> dan, open them in eog or gthumb, they should just work - start by double-clicking on the gif
<Tecan> ubuntooooo
<abhi_nav> mamous: in conversations tab select all
<Tecan> pooping is better than sex
<mamous> I did
<darolu> dan: try opening them with any web browser; eye of gnome (eog) can't play gifs
<abhi_nav> mamous: :(
<ahmed_> does suspend=sleep in windows
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty, You are probably only getting use of one of the cores then most likely.
<pts_> How do I check what configure options a pacakage is build with?
<shazbotmcnasty> Jordan_U, how I fix this? .
<Tecan> this channel is intense
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<shazbotmcnasty> 9.04
<Tecan> so much shit flying around its hard to keep my eyes open
<darolu> dan: you can try installing Mirage too
<ahmed_> does suspend=sleep in windows?
<shazbotmcnasty> also Jordan_U the crunchbang thing is a habit
<Jordan_U> pts_, Look at the source package, I think configure options would usually be in debian/rules
<iceroot> ahmed_: ?
<mudge_> back
<mudge_> im back
<Tecan> mudge_ ?
<fluxy> hello. i have installed apache and set the DocumentRoot to /home/me/www. However I get access denied, and each time I have to chmod when I add a file. Is there a simple way to do this? Thanks.
 * Tecan blinks
<dan> how do i do that darolu?
<Tecan> stop this crazy train
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty, See if a 9.10 liveCD sees both cores, or try the latest linux kernel.
<darolu> dan: open the software centre and search for Mirage, if you can't find it there, go to System - Admin - Synaptic, and look there
<dan> k
<pts_> Jordan_U: there really isnt an easier way using apt/dpkg?
<ahmed_> i didn't find sleep but i found suspend
<user11> czczczc
<darolu> dan: using the terminal is easier for many of us though; there you only have to type: "sudo apt-get install mirage" =)
<iceroot> pts_: what is not easy with apt-get?
<Jordan_U> pts_, Not that I know of.
<pts_> ok, I'll check out the source then :)
<Jordan_U> pts_, You can get the source with apt-get source though
<Jordan_U> pts_, (no sudo needed, it downloads to your current directory)
<ahmed_> iceroot ,i didn't find sleep but i found suspend
<iceroot> ahmed_: and what you want to do?
<ahmed_> what does suspend mean?
<AimlessZealot> It means to put on hold.
<darolu> ahmed_: suspend turns off all your hard drives and monitor, but keeps the memory on; hybernate writes all your ram to a file in your hard drive. (or was the other way around?)
<br0k3n> will this work for windows 7 too? http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/
<br0k3n> anyone
<abhi_nav> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> this channel is ubuntu support channel. not win.
<br0k3n> abhi_nav, my question is a combined ubuntu and windows question
<ahmed_> what is the best suspend or hybernate?
<abhi_nav> I have installed truecrypt
<abhi_nav> ahmed_ hybernate
<br0k3n> abhi_nav, for dual boot?
<viliny> Anyone here experienced with turbovnc?
<ahmed_> ok thanks alot
<abhi_nav> bro0k3n: i have installed it in my ubuntu and it is working fine
<ahmed_> bye
<br0k3n> abhi_nav, sorry, that's not what I'm referring to
<abhi_nav> then?
<darolu> ahmed_: depends, suspend is faster but if power fails, all your ram data is lost; hybernate is more secure because if power fails, all your ram info is in your hard drive
<br0k3n> who! | abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> bye
<abhi_nav> !who | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<br0k3n> anyway...
<abhi_nav> bye
<br0k3n> will this work for dual boot encryption with windows SEVEN and ubuntu? http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/
<darolu> !patience > br0k3n
<Jordan_U> br0k3n, Try asking in ##windows
<ubottu> br0k3n, please see my private message
<cyberbluntz> I want to make a complaint for getting kicked out OT
<cyberbluntz> how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> cyberbluntz, If you were kicked from an Ubuntu channel then #ubuntu-ops
<ori> bitfox:could u walk me through installing it? i didntunderstand the directions
<nil1> Hi
<darolu> br0k3n your link is based on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761530 did you read it?
<papul> hi guys :D
<br0k3n> darolu, that's for windows xp. i don't think my link is based on that thread. :)
<darolu> cyberbluntz: most people will give you a link or point you to (what we think) is the right direction, if you can't read a little and try to learn for yourself is your problem; don't expect anyone to solve very single detail of your homework; that attitude is not very welcomed, that's probably while you got kicked.
<nil1> The GNUnet package (P2P) had a really nasty bug which we would like to have fixed for Lucid, but there's no activity on the corresponding inclusion request (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnunet/+bug/523031). Did I do something wrong?
<magn3ts> I have this PPA installed, yet I can't install ffmpeg-extra https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia?field.series_filter=karmic
<darolu> br0k3n: at the end of the article the author says "For more detailed instructions which I pulled from..." and links to that thread :p
<obscurant1st> how to make my laptop cam work with ubuntu 9.10?
<br0k3n> darolu, ok but I'm asking will it work if you have windows SEVEN installed with ubuntu
<obscurant1st> i just installed camorama but it says no device found at /dev/vid0
<darolu> br0ken: I haven't tried any of that myself so I can't say it will work for sure, but it looks like it should work fine for dual boot with win7 too, it talks about configuring grub (menu.lst file) and that should work with win7 too
<br0k3n> darolu, thanks. i wish i could just get confirmation from 2 more people. any suggestions for channels besides ##windows?
<FireCrotch> br0k3n: Win7 is Vista.5 anyways - anything that works with Vista is intended to work with Win7 as well
<br0k3n> FireCrotch, ok
<darolu> br0k3n: it should work; I just read the whole tutorial, it makes no difference what win version you use
<br0k3n> ok thanks
<viliny> anyone know why turbovnc messes up keyboard layout?
<sabat> When i install wubi using a HP282N PC, I reboot and it does not give me the option to reboot into ubuntu. I think this hp has some sort of recovery feature, so I think it might be related. any ideas?
<magn3ts> I have this PPA installed, yet I can't install ffmpeg-extra https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia?field.series_filter=karmic
<amaurea> I seem to have had a partially failed distribution upgrade, and now gcc seems to be missing, and refuses to install due to dependency problems. how do I find out what's really wrong, and fix it?
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<natediddy> hey everyone
<sabat> When i install wubi using a HP282N PC, I reboot and it does not give me the option to reboot into ubuntu. I think this hp has some sort of recovery feature, so I think it might be related. this is a stock pc, using the stock hd and hardware and the recovery feature still works, so I am guessing maybe it's saving the boot info on the wrong partition, but not sure.
<natediddy> new ubuntu user here
<iceroot> !hi | natediddy
<ubottu> natediddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<natediddy> hey!  lovin ubuntu so far
<pukey> Well, this place is full of homos.
<natediddy> its a little tricky to get used to
<pukey> This the kind of place you come to get your ass raped eh?
<psycho_oreos> !ot | pukey
<ubottu> pukey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pukey> If I was really fat and liked Linux and drank 64 ounces of Mountain Dew and wanted to get ass fucked by other fat Linux retards, where would I go?
<kostkon> !ops | pukey
<Madpilot> pukey, first and only warning. Stop.
<ubottu> pukey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<darolu> Hi natediddy, welcome to ubuntu just ask your question!
<natediddy> haha ok
<natediddy> trying to install gimp
<Guest84706> how can i install cross over
<natediddy> i type: apt-get install gimp
<natediddy> and i get this:
<natediddy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<darolu> natediddy: gimp is probably already installed
<natediddy> ohh
<Guest84706> how can i install crossover
<Jordan_U> !sudo | natediddy
<ubottu> natediddy: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<psycho_oreos> Guest84706, read the accompanying documentation
<darolu> natediddy: gimp is installed by default in Ubuntu, to install programs and do admin work you have to use "sudo" (in command line)
<natediddy> ok thank you much guys :)
<Madpilot> natediddy, Applications menu->Graphics->GIMP should work
<natediddy> ok lemme try
<natediddy> brb
<Guest84706> psycho_oreos: from where i can get this?
<psycho_oreos> Guest84706, usually comes with the file or their site, etc
<sabat> When i install wubi using a HP282N PC, I reboot and it does not give me the option to reboot into ubuntu. I think this hp has some sort of recovery feature, so I think it might be related. this is a stock pc, using the stock hd and hardware and the recovery feature still works, so I am guessing maybe it's saving the boot info on the wrong partition, but not sure.
<obscurant1st> why is the update for kernal 2.6.32/33 not coming in my updater?
<obscurant1st> i am using 9.10
<psycho_oreos> they were included in 9.10 for starters, I think with each release of ubuntu they tend to improve on that same version that was initially released
<csaba> how can I find out how much memory a process uses?
<psycho_oreos> s/were/weren't
<psycho_oreos> csaba, top/htop
<csaba> I can't find the process in top
<csaba> although I can find it with ps ax|grep xxx
<sabat> csaba I am not sure on that, but if you haven't looked at it, take a look at htop. I believe it shows it. and top works too, htop is like an advanced version of top tho.
<psycho_oreos> csaba, its sorted by CPU % usage by default, you'll need to sort it to some other one
<csaba> ok found it
<cyberbluntz> page down ^^
<obscurant1st> anybody got the upgrade fr 2.6.32?
<obscurant1st> for*
<cyberbluntz> I need help to patch my intel driver
<cyberbluntz> when I try to make it errors
<psycho_oreos> intel which
<cyberbluntz> 5100 wifi
<psycho_oreos> you might be missing kernel headers/source
<sabat> When i install wubi using a HP282N PC, I reboot and it does not give me the option to reboot into ubuntu. I think this hp has some sort of recovery feature, so I think it might be related. this is a stock pc, using the stock hd and hardware and the recovery feature still works, so I am guessing maybe it's saving the boot info on the wrong partition, but not sure.
<Nachturnal> anyone know of a good (and free) webcam video recording program that doesn't have the audio sync problems "Cheese" has?
<darolu> Nachturnal: you can use mplayer or ffmpeg
<Nachturnal> darolu, thanks, I'll give those a shot
<natediddy> thanx guys i got Gimp installed :)
<sabat> this might be the first pc I cannot install ubuntu on :P sigh... I can't figure this out
<darolu> Nachturnal: to use mplayer you'll need to use mencoder to actual record video and audio
<indus> natediddy, if you try the latest gimp, it has a single window interface like photoshop
<indus> natediddy, or you could also install gimpshop from synaptic which is similar thing
<Nachturnal> darolu, ah ok... is that in the standard repository?
<Nachturnal> nvm installing it now :)
<darolu> Nachturnal: Yes it is
<cyberbluntz> So much progress since 96
<natediddy> ok thanx indus
<korya> hi all.
<indus> hi you
<Nachturnal> darolu, is there a GUI for mencoder? I'm afraid I'm still largely dependent on GUI
<darolu> Nachturnal: uhmmm I'm not sure, mplayer has GUI but I don't know if you can record from there, command line is not that hard, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/388164/
<Nachturnal> darolu, thanks, checking it out
<darolu> Nachturnal: good luck!
<darolu> indus: did you install Gimp 2.6.8 from Lucid packages or compiled it?
<indus> darolu, i havent yet
<indus> darolu, not sure if it made it into lucid yet,
<indus> darolu, wil check tomorrow
<darolu> indus: it is there, but I dunno if installing it would touch -too many- 9.10 files
<darolu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gimp
<indus> oh i wouldnt install that on karmic
<sabat> When i install wubi using a HP282N PC, I reboot and it does not give me the option to reboot into ubuntu. I think this hp has some sort of recovery feature, so I think it might be related. this is a stock pc, using the stock hd and hardware and the recovery feature still works, so I am guessing maybe it's saving the boot info on the wrong partition, but not sure.
<cyberbluntz> whats sources do I need to Make?
<indus> but 2.6.8 is the one with that new interface i believe
<darolu> the one that scares me is libc6; someone came here asking why upgrading to libc6 screwed its booting :p
<darolu> indus: I do need that new interface, my monitor is rather small and the main window (with the actual image) is always covered by the side panels, I hate how they change how those behave, they used to go to the background in previous versions
<severb> Hi guys, I have installed vim-full on my ubuntu server and it comes with +clientserver option, but when I open vim --servername foo and I do an vim --listservers nothing shows up
<sabat> running out of ideas. When i install wubi using a HP282N PC, I reboot and it does not give me the option to reboot into ubuntu. I think this hp has some sort of recovery feature, so I think it might be related. this is a stock pc, using the stock hd and hardware and the recovery feature still works, so I am guessing maybe it's saving the boot info on the wrong partition, but not sure.
<cyberbluntz> grub always take over the windows loader
<cyberbluntz> grub gets 1st
<dehqan> question is this : rep has been changed from9.04 to 9.10 , some packages have been installed , some are half-installed , ... NOW how to get list of packages that have been upgrade or corrupted or .... after changing repository
<cyberbluntz> update manager does that, doesnt it?
<cyberbluntz> How can I tell which Linux-headers I need?
<darolu> dehqan: have you tried with dpkg-reconfigure?
<cyberbluntz> i try the generic command then it wants me2 pick, what command will tell me which vers of linux currently installed?
<cyberbluntz> I know its 64bit but not sure which of those
<darolu> dehqan: dpkg -I * should throw the info you need
<psycho_oreos> cyberbluntz, uname -r
<saurabh> how can i change/set my dns server address on using ubuntu server since there is no gui?
<anto9us> saurabh: right click network manager | edit connections
<mgolisch> saurabh: /etc/resolv.conf like on any other linux
<mgolisch> i hope its just for fun
<mgolisch> people administrating servers should not have to ask questions like that
<mgolisch> :)
<saurabh> anto9us:which right click which network manager...NO GUI
<saurabh> am new to linux
<HarimaKenji> hi, I'm on jaunty and need libgtk+2.0-dev >= 2.18 however the latest release for jaunty is 2.16. Any suggestions?
<anto9us> saurabh: oh, I'm with you now. Yes, follow mgolisch's instruction.
<darolu> mgolisch: do you have a good docs link about editing resolv.conf file? :)
<saurabh> can u explain me mgolish's instructions in more detail?
<mgolisch> man resolv.conf ?
<saurabh> i cant find resolv.conf
<anto9us> !networking
<cyberbluntz> will someone help me with make?
<mgolisch> saurabh: should be in /etc/
<cyberbluntz> here the bin error http://pastebin.com/zB1WnMjX and i tried  make SHELL=/bin/bash
<anto9us> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<saurabh> mgolisch:it amin
<saurabh> do i open it with vi command?
<saurabh> but i cant find it in /etc
<darolu> mgolisch: Thanks!
<cyberbluntz> thats good
<cyberbluntz> I need to use vi to pipe to pipelp to our printer
<mgolisch> saurabh: ls /etc/resolv.conf ?
<cyberbluntz> wont pipe in realtime for some reason
<mgolisch> saurabh: id use nano instead
<mgolisch> unless you are familar with vi
<Jimi_Neutral> Does anyone know of a bug with clonzilla that it wont accept 500GB hard drives? I have installed one as a slave to put cloned images onto but for some reason when Clonezilla gets to the part where it reads the path to save the image to it says path does not exist...when I left it as default to go on the primary drive it was fine but that drive isnt big enough, hence the slave. But it wont accept the path "/media/disk/cloneimages/"
<indietrash> where do you change the colour depth in Ubuntu?
<indietrash> I have the newest one, whatever version that is.
<mtx_init> indietrash: im not 100% sure but it would likely be a setting defined in your xorg.conf
<mtx_init> config file
<iceroot> mtx_init: there is no xorg.conf in 9.10 by default
<Jordan_U> indietrash, Why do you want to change the colour depth?
<indietrash> mtx_init: hasn't Ubuntu like a lot of other mainstream Linux-based operating systems gone away from using xorg.conf?
<indietrash> Jordan_U: because it's set at 16 but I need it to be 24 ("32").
<tom_mahoon1> hey guys i've recently installed ubuntu 9.10 server on a dell optiplex gx270, the networking keeps dropping out after about 3 minutes. ie it connects, i can ssh into it, then it drops out. any ideas what to do? i think the driver for the NIC is a intel e1000.
<mtx_init> idk. I dont really check. I use one
<indietrash> mtx_init: I'm fairly sure Ubuntu uses this HAL jazz for these settings, but idk.
<mtx_init> iceroot: what does one use then
<alankila> it's possible to write an xorg.conf file, X merely guesses the settings when you don't have it
<Jordan_U> indietrash, If you are only getting 16 bit colour it's most likely a driver problem. What GPU?
<indietrash> Jordan_U: VBox.
<darolu> indietrash: try with xrandr
<Jordan_U> indietrash, You shouldn't be getting 16 bit colour in VirtualBox, are you sure?
<mtx_init> I honestly cant keep up with how fast the ubuntu guys change stuff around, its rather insane.
<jibel> dehqan, you around ?
<indietrash> Jordan_U: I've seen a lot of complaints about this on forums, so it's not that uncommon.
<indietrash> darolu: do you know the exact command?
<mtx_init> iceroot: what does one use then, other than xorg.conf
<Guest84706> does any windows programe could be installes in linux via crossover
<indietrash> Guest84706: not *any* application, but a lot of them.
<indietrash> darolu: I can't seem to find any setting for colour depth in xrandr?
<iceroot> mtx_init: dont know, i am not using 9.10
<Penquite> Hi all, could anyone recommend any books on Ubuntu Server Administration and/ or Bash Scripting
<Guest84706> ok thanks
<mtx_init> iceroot: when one installed the nvidia drivers it need a xorg.conf
<iceroot> mtx_init: as i said, by DEFAULT there is no xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> indietrash, Are you sure it's not just complaining during usplash ( before X starts )?
<viliny> Anyone here experienced with turbovnc?
<darolu> indietrash: I'm reading man xrandr, but seems like you're right, creating a xorg.conf should do it though, including SubSection Depth XX EndSubSection in your "Screen" section should do it
<indietrash> Jordan_U: I'm not sure if it is using 24-bit depth, but VBox complains when I start the vm, and it's horrible to use because it doesn't refresh properly. if I move away to another workspace, and then move back to the workspace containing the vm - it won't refresh the window. I'll see my web browser or whatever in that window, until I e.g. mark something on the desktop (in the vm) with the mouse, or move some windows around and so forth.
<ludesign> Hi guys, could somebody tell me what these desktop widgets are called: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/119767-1.jpeg (the clock, the weather one), thanks in advance. :)
<mtx_init> that looks like windows 7
<mtx_init> wtf
<ludesign> yeah, it's a theme for ubuntu (Personally I do not like it)
<viliny> mtx_init, it says arch linux in the menu
<alankila> They used to be called gdesklets at one point, assuming this is even gnome.
<Guest84706> is there any program like crosssover to install windows programes on linux?
<Jordan_U> indietrash, Consider the possibility that the two are not related.
<mtx_init> Wine
<viliny> nevermind mtx_init, didn't understand you correctly
<Jordan_U> ludesign, Those are probably made with conky
<indietrash> Jordan_U: so how do you check what colour depth you are utilizing in this Ubuntu thing?
<ludesign> Jordan_U, thanks. :)
<mtx_init> viliny: I have disgust for the win7 Aero design.  I hate flashy gui's
<Jordan_U> indietrash, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have it if you can't find it anywhere else.
<gnomemercy> I have yet to even see Vista,,,xp was the last.
<mtx_init> ludesign: maybe screelets or gdesklets
<iceroot> what packages provides the command "ip"? apt-cache search ip  is not very usefull
<viliny> mtx_init, yeah it's pretty bad. I just thought you thought the OS was W7 but i later realized that's not what you thought.
<darolu> ludesign: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Screenlet?content=119767
<saurabh_> how to i change my dns server address without gui on ubuntu server 9.10
<umbra_> does anybody know of a support channel for the ubuntu customization kit for remastering live cds?  I'm wanting the boot cd to automaticly select "install without making any changes" and head straight to gui.
<ludesign> alankila, mtx_init - thanks.
<iceroot> saurabh_: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<ludesign> darolu, thanks. :)
<BlackDalek> http://inkscape.org/doc/interpolate/tutorial-interpolate.en.html I can't find any "effects" menu in my Inkscape from the repository.. where has it gone?
<paissad> does this line means that the computer started by "init 2" ?
<paissad> root         1  0.0  0.0  10324   536 ?        Ss   Jan10   0:14 init [2]
<saurabh_> any other methd?
<paissad> i obtained it by " ps aux | grep init | grep -v grep"
<mtx_init> who wanted ip
<iceroot> saurabh_: why?
<iceroot> saurabh_: its working
<mtx_init> its ip2host
<saurabh_> i cant find resolv.conf
<iceroot> saurabh_: create it
<saurabh_> did it then what?
<indietrash> Jordan_U: k. it's 24-bit. any ideas why the window doesn't refresh properly though?
<iceroot> saurabh_: nameserver  192.168.0.81
<mtx_init> iceroot: its ip2conf i think
<iceroot> saurabh_: change with the ip of your nameserver
<mtx_init> iceroot: ip2host i mean
<Jordan_U> indietrash, No. You can probably work around it by enabling compiz though.
<iceroot> !info ip2host
<saurabh_> does that mean my ip or the default gateway?
<BlackDalek> Where is "interpolate" gone in Inkscape?
<mgolisch> saurabh_: write a line like "nameserver ip"  repalcing ip with the actual ip of your nameserver
<ubottu> ip2host (source: ip2host): Resolve IPs to hostnames in web server logs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09-4 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 56 kB
<indietrash> Jordan_U: I just removed the horrible "visible effects" crap that the wm or whatever provides. vóila.
<Jordan_U> indietrash, ( the virtual desktop switch problem, not the overall slowness )
<iceroot> mtx_init: not really
<iceroot> saurabh_: the dns-server
<mgolisch> saurabh_: man resolv.conf, man interfaces tells you all you need to know on configuring your networking
<indietrash> Jordan_U: actually turning off the effects made it much more responsive, thankfully.
<Jordan_U> indietrash, I think I know what's happening. Do you have an ATI card?
<indietrash> Jordan_U: no.
<saurabh_> after name server?
<iceroot> mtx_init: it was "iproute"
<Anarhist> what is going on with the bug tracker, you can't file bugs any longer
<iceroot> saurabh_: nameserver IP-ADRRESS
<Jordan_U> indietrash, Ok, then I have no idea, but I'm glad it's working for you now :)
<iceroot> saurabh_: as i posted
<mtx_init> ok glad ya got it
<indietrash> Jordan_U: vbox only gets 128mb memory though. might be that. but that's still strange because I've run e.g. Yoper with KDE 4 and all the visual effects with no trouble.
<saurabh_> did it
<saurabh_> then what next?
<Anarhist> damn, you have to manually edit the url, that's horrible...
<lukey> Hi folks, is it possible to tell the gnome panel to occupy a different xinerama screen (my xdpyinfo reports 900x2040 pixels over two monitors but the gnome panel is on the 'wrong' screen so to speak!)
<iceroot> saurabh_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<abhishek_> hi all
<abhishek_> saurabh u there ?
<Jordan_U> indietrash, If your graphics driver doesn't support redirected direct rendering that would explain some of the symptoms. But the only driver I can think of in 9.10 that doesn't would be the open source radeon driver ( and in 10.04 that will have it too )
<iceroot> saurabh_: dont know if it is reading new dns-server without restarting
<abhishek_> saurabh can u help me regarding the settings for vuze NAT prob ?
<mgolisch> yes
<mgolisch> changes to the resolver configuration file are instant
<saurabh_> also auto eth0 is not showing in my interfaces file...its just showing auto lo
<mgolisch> saurabh_: because you didnt configure eth0 yet
<saurabh_> how to do that
<mgolisch> didnt i tell you that just some minutes ago?
<mgolisch> man interfaces
<iceroot> saurabh_: the networkcard is detected correctly?
<saurabh_> i dunno
<mgolisch> ifconfig -a
<mgolisch> does it show eth0?
<saurabh_> but when i do ifconfig
<saurabh_> it shows non zero tx and rx packets
<mgolisch> yeah because its not configure and not up
<saurabh_> and on my desktop i only hv ethernet as a network ...source
<mgolisch> saurabh_: do you want to use dhcp or static ips?
<saurabh_> static ip
<saurabh_> but if only ethernet is  connected and packets are non zero that means eth is configured doesnt it?
<zetheroo> My Ubuntu One is still not connecting
<Younder> how do i get the volume control icon up?
<phazer> hello. where can i download the 10.x alpha?
<hateball> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<phazer> k
<zetheroo> Younder: it should be in your notification area
<mtx_init> phazer: you can upgrade with a apt-get upgrade -d
<phazer> ahh allright
<Younder> zetheroo, it isn't
 * phazer fires up virtualbox 
<phazer> thx hateball n mtx_init
<zetheroo> Younder: is your sound working?
<Younder> zetheroo, yes
<mtx_init> np at
<zetheroo> Younder: have you tried log out and back in?
<Younder> zetheroo, yes
<zetheroo> Younder: reboot?
<Younder> zetheroo, yes
<Younder> zetheroo, I really just need the name of the command
<zetheroo> Younder: don't know if there is one ....
<umbra_> anybody know a support channel for remastering the karmik live cd?
<s7> hi, how can i get the error log for saslauthd
<Younder> zetheroo, oh there is
<zetheroo> Younder: was it there and then just vanished?
<Younder> zetheroo, obut WHAT?
<Younder> zetheroo, yes
<erUSUL> s7: /var/log/*
<Younder> zetheroo, that's pretty normal for ubuntu...
<zetheroo> Younder: not for me ... in 4 years it's never happened to me
<narendra> hi... echo "1234" >> /etc/apt/source.list is giving permission error,,
<motaka2> what does this means?   >	ssh -D 9999 myhst.com
<dehqan|bbl> jibel: am back
<Younder> zetheroo, I just wake up some day and things stop working. some new update..
<viliny> motaka ssh connection
<narendra> I have added sudo also
<zetheroo> Younder: hehe ... yeah that has happened a few time ..
<zetheroo> Younder: better that then waking up one day to see your system trashed by some virus in Windowz ...
<motaka2> viliny: what kind of connection?
<dehqan> jibel howa bout hose lines with "W: Unable to locate package "
<narendra> sudo echo "1234" >> /etc/apt/source.list is giving permission error,, how i can correct  it?anyone  ,,
<viliny> how do you make the topic tell someone about a topic again?
<viliny> make the bot
<zetheroo> Younder: in your startup applications do you have a volume control entry?
<rww> ubottu: test | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: hrm?
<rww> or
<rww> !ping | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<s7> please point to me how to get error logs for saslauthd
<viliny> so...
<viliny> !tell ssh | motaka2
<viliny> !tell openssh | motaka2
<cheteen> hi
<rww> viliny: minus the "tell "
<cheteen> any body can help me
<dehqan> while a package upgrades , will the lower version be removed from /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<viliny> !openssh | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<zetheroo> Younder: also have you tried to remove your notification area and re-add it?
<cheteen> guys ı need help
<viliny> that did the trick, thank you rww
<cheteen> pls help me
<abhi_nav> !ask | cheteen
<ubottu> cheteen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cheteen> :)
<cheteen> sory
<abhi_nav> !somebody | cheteen
<ubottu> cheteen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rww> hmm
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<zetheroo> anyone here familiar with the workings of Ubuntu One/
<zetheroo> ?
<cheteen> I dont have my sound driver
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<cheteen> ı cant hear sound computer
<abhi_nav> !details | cheteen
<ubottu> cheteen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zetheroo> !beer
<abhi_nav> I use ubuntu one
<cheteen> I have a problem for sound card driver
<cheteen> realtecalc268
<zetheroo> ubottu does not know anything about beer ... shucks ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cheteen> realtekALC268
<zetheroo> ubottu: your not .. :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cheteen> My english bad sory
<abhi_nav> because she is bot and she cannt drink!!!
<tetsuo_> Hey. I can't mount any pen drive on my ubuntu box. Can anyone help me?
<zetheroo> abhi_nav: the icon in the notification area is not connecting
<zetheroo> abhi_nav: I have this red x there ...
<Guest84706> can i install anew version of open office in linux?
<iceroot> Guest84706: what version you need?
<dcnstrct> hi.  I have an RSS feed to a podcast that has like a hundred episodes on it.  I want to DOWNLOAD THEM ALL.  Is there a way I can use wget or something like wget to grab all these mp3 from the rss feed ?  thnx
<Guest84706> any new version
<cyberbluntz> Would someone direct me to a nice USB wifi adapter that will support packet injection?
<cyberbluntz> at decent price with a dongle
<abhi_nav> zentheroo: I think its the internet prob. I dont know much about it. Better ask someone else. (My ubuntu one is working!!! :) :) :) )
<nibbler> cyberbluntz: WUSB54GC is said to be good
<rww> zetheroo: the people in #ubuntuone may be helpful :)
<cheteen> any turkish chanell have in here
<zetheroo> rww: oh cool .. thanks .. did not know that existed
<erUSUL> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dehqan> while a package upgrades , will the lower version be removed from /var/cache/apt/archive ?question is this : rep has been changed from9.04 to 9.10 , some packages have been installed , some are half-installed , ... NOW how to get list of packages that have been upgrade or corrupted or changed after  repository had been changed
<cheteen> ubottu ty for help have a nice day
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rapha> Omg! Is that new theme an early design snapshot or is it for real?!
<cyberbluntz> meh, it only wireless G
<cyberbluntz> I need the N power
<viliny> rapha, what theme?
<rapha> It's like some designer used a mac and threw it into a pot with Ubuntu 5.10 and stirred around for a while
<rapha> viliny: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/ubuntu-dumps-the-brown-introduces-new-theme.ars
<dcnstrct> cyberbluntz, you want a Fon 2100
<rww> rapha: Lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1, please.
<rapha> sry rww
<erUSUL> dehqan: sudo apt-get autoremove
<viliny> is that lucid lynx rapha ?
<dcnstrct> cyberbluntz, http://www.hak5.org/store/wifi-pineapple  <-- check out that pineapple
<ronald__> viliny https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<dcnstrct> does anyone know how I can wget an rss feed full of podcasts ?  I want to download the mp3 but I don't want to isntall some gui client that is going to try to "talk to my media player"
<SpenserJ> Does anyone have some tips on getting all of the buttons on a logitech S530 (detected as an s510) mouse (keyboard mostly works) to work properly? Using 10.04 A3, however I am fairly sure its an issue with all versions, as I have yet to find any substantial information on how to make it work
<Haffe> SpenserJ: USB overdrive, if you don´t mind paying.
<viliny> Ronald, thanks - looks a little chaotic - like the pieces don't quite fit together
<cyberbluntz> lol nice
<Haffe> Oh sorry.
<dehqan> erUSUL:  first how to get a list from packges that have been changed their statue ?
<dehqan> erUSUL:  see this happened http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9
<erUSUL> dehqan: i was only answering the first question. while a package upgrades , will the lower version be removed from /var/cache/apt/archive ? that command removes old version from cache
<SpenserJ> Haffe: I am looking for something that makes it work in Ubuntu :P Sorry, guess 10.04 might be fairly easily confused with OS X
<SpenserJ> Been using the combo on my mac for a year now and totally in love with it, otherwise I would just get a new combo for ubuntu
<dehqan> while a package upgrades , will the lower version be removed from /var/cache/apt/archive ?question is this : rep has been changed from9.04 to 9.10 , some packages have been installed , some are half-installed , ... NOW how to get list of packages that have been upgrade or corrupted or changed after  repository had been changed .  see this happened http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9
<erUSUL> dehqan: do « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo dpkg --configure --pending »
<brucettador> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dehqan> erUSUL:  what does that do ?
<dcnstrct> wget http://foo.com/podcast.xml | grep "http.*[Mm][Pp]3" > url_file.txt
<dcnstrct> booya
<erUSUL> dehqan: install all uipgrades and configure/finish installing all packages that may have left in inconsistent state
<tetsuo_> Please I need help, I can't mount my flash drive and Ive been looking everywhere
<erUSUL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dehqan> erUSUL: then 9.04 will be upgraded to 9.10
<dehqan> ?
<erUSUL> dehqan: depends; i do not have all the info. how did tyou end up in that state of things?
<dehqan> erUSUL:  first humble was installing xchat plugins , it asked libc6 upgrade and ..
<tetsuo_> It shows up on the lsusb but I'm unable to mount it using "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1/ /media/flash, it says that mtab is busy and that is mounted on /
<knxville> Have you guys ever experienced Gnome Help, popping up like 100 times? I'm afraid its a virus or something.
<root> hi
<erUSUL> dehqan: it asked libc6 upgrade and .... what did you do?
<rww> knxville: That only ever happens when I accidentally press F1 instead of the Escape key...
<anto9us> knxville: more like F1 key is stuck down or being pressed by something
<Dynamo-php> HI, I want to install windows on my laptop, and I would like to use ubuntu 9.10 CD to create partitions.In Gparted, I can't find ntfs! What format should I choose for windows?
<anto9us> Dynamo-php: just leave it unformatted, windows will do it
<Dynamo-php> anto9us, ok thanks
<erUSUL> Dynamo-php: either let windows do the formatting while installing or instal ntfsprogs and use gparted
<Zus> hello
<dehqan> erUSUL: and humble accepted it and went head and reboot after reboot this error while booting http://imagebin.org/87436
<erUSUL> dehqan: what you did to install the xchat plugins? you added a new repositorie or what?
<ginbuntu> is it possible to sync songs to my iphone on Ubuntu?
<dehqan> erUSUL:  nothing but now humble see it has been changed to karmic repository
<Zus> What happens to files like GPG/PGP keys  or  encrypted folders password rings made in ubuntu, were i to switch and try Kibuntu?
<erUSUL> dehqan: you changed al sources to point to karmic? being in jaunty? or what?
<dehqan> erUSUL:  it itself has changed to karmic
<dehqan> erUSUL:  maybe because of that libc6 upgrade
<anto9us> Zus: you may get an answer in #kubuntu
<erUSUL> dehqan: it is impossible that it itself changed to karmic. either you initiated the upgrade via the upgrade manager or you edited the sources.list
<dehqan> erUSUL:  after synaptic has done his job a windows has been opened asked libc6 upgrade and forward choice methink ....anyway how to solve problem ,there are some packages that are upgraded and some half -installed maybe you see in pastebin link
<aimtrainer> Hey! A friend of mine just unintentionally uninstalled a whole bunch of packaeges , including the x-server. Is there a way to reinstall all packeges ubuntu has by default via apt?
<bazhang> dehqan, what did you need a libc6 upgrade for?
<erUSUL> dehqan: well if you are in the middle of a distribution upgrade. the commands i gave are the way to go. maybe you have to repeat them.
<bazhang> aimtrainer, the package ubuntu-desktop should do it
<erUSUL> dehqan: this ones « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo dpkg --configure --pending »
<erUSUL> dehqan: you can do one at a time in turns see if you get errors etc...
<dehqan> erUSUL:  don't want 9.04 to be 9.10
<erUSUL> dehqan: not much that i can do right now. you have to go fordward with the upgrade if you are in the middle of it
<dehqan> erUSUL:  to make it 9.10 ?
<dehqan> bazhang: question is this : rep has been changed from9.04 to 9.10 , some packages have been installed , some are half-installed , ... NOW how to get list of packages that have been upgrade or corrupted or changed after  repository had been changed see dpkg.log http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9
<abbas> hi
<bazhang> dehqan, you should listen to what erUSUL is saying. I just joined at the tail end
<Guest50934> سلام
<cheteen> dy can help me
<cheteen> any body can help me for tukish server
<dehqan> bazhang:  erUSUL advices distro upgrade that is not useful now
<Guest50934> عربي في
<bazhang> cheteen, #ubuntu-tr
<erUSUL> !sa
<cheteen> ty
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Guest50934> الو
<bazhang> Guest50934, /join #ubuntu-arabic
<erUSUL> dehqan: well if you really changed the sources to karmic (or they got changed or whatever) there is no way back now; you have to finish the process.
<erUSUL> dehqan: or clean reinstall
<JonathanEllis> I am running google chrome 5.0.307.11 beta on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. A few days ago Ubuntu downloaded an update for google chrome. Since then youtube just shows a black window in place of the video area. I havent changed anything else
<dehqan> last night humble went to install xchat plugins , synaptic has downloaded packages and went to install after that a windows has been opened with asking libc6 upgrade , humble accepted it and hit forward it went rebooting but while booting it gave an error http://imagebin.org/87436
<dehqan> question is this : rep has been changed from9.04 to 9.10 , some packages have been installed , some are half-installed , ... NOW how to get list of packages that have been upgrade or corrupted or changed after  repository had been changed see dpkg.log http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9
<dehqan> don't want upgrade to 9.10 or reinstall
<FloodBot1> dehqan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dehqan> http://pastebin.com/hDe68zCj
<bazhang> dehqan, the advice provided above is the correct course of action; no need to repeat
<dehqan> bazhang:  erUSUL maybe there is a way to collect name of package in this list http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9 and installing them from 9.04 rep
<erUSUL> dehqan: i do not think that will work.
<dehqan> erUSUL: why ?
<erUSUL> dehqan: no human can keep track of the package dependencies if you are goint to do this by hand
<Younder> dog hour in the us..
<Younder> midday here :)
<erUSUL> dehqan: and as i said multiple times. if you are in the middle of a dist upgrade you have to finish it wevwn if you later want to attemp a downgrade
<dehqan> erUSUL: it can be done with package manager
<Younder> dehqan, I wouldn't recommend it
<cyberbluntz> Can some one help me get my intel 5100 agn injecting packets?
<erUSUL> dehqan: if you know how to do it then why are you asking? go ahead and do it.
<erUSUL> dehqan: yoi seem to know better
<dunebug> what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<Younder> If you have installled NOTHING on your own (this almost never happens) then yes
<Younder> otherwise you break things
<zvacet> 1irc| Younder
<Younder> You should ALWAYS install ne source into /usr/local/src ans in general use /usr/local for additions
<exaby1e> how do i install gitosis in ubuntu 8.04
<Younder> gitosis, never heard of it
<Gangrel> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<exaby1e> Younder: it's in the repos for ubuntu 9.10, but not for 8.04
<Younder> There is a OK opensource driver for NVIDEA now
<Younder> rubbish on 3D, 20 x performance hit
<Younder> but a improvement..
<Stargaze> ha
<theadmin> I'm installing LAMP from Ubuntu's repos (using tasksel), is this a good idea or no?
<Younder> yes
<Younder> Linux Apache MySQL PHP/Perl is the leading web soultion. You can't go wrong
<kadakas> Under System Monitor->Resources I see that my Ubuntu is using 1.4 GB of 1.9GB RAM, but when I add all of the Memory column together in System Monitor->Processes, I get a much much smaller number (its showing processes from all users). Am I doing sth wrong here?
<Younder> Though I would recomed postgreSQL instead
<jimlovell777> I'm always doing multiple things at once on my computer but because it's slow I often have to click to open programs and wait for them to open. While I'm waiting I go about another task and the other apps eventually open on top of what I'm doing. Is there a way to 100% prevent an app or dialog box from ever taking focus without me having clicked it? Please say yes...
<Younder> jimlovell777, the astronoght?
<jimlovell777> Younder: Sadly no, I just like the astronaut.
<lessshaste> hi.. will there be a direct upgrade route from jaunty to lucid?
<lessshaste> or should I upgrade to karmic in the interim?
<MaT-dg1> Is there a way to share a partition through GUI instead of smb.conf?
<erUSUL> lessshaste: no; only LTS to LTS. you will have to do j -> k -> l
<AbuBadr> hi there
<lessshaste> erUSUL, thanks but k isn't LTS either right?
<erUSUL> MaT-dg1: right click on the folder. choose share options
<AbuBadr> I'm new to ubuntu
<erUSUL> lessshaste: no hardy heron is and lucid lynx
<lessshaste> erUSUL, do you mean only LTS to LTS or versions to the subsequent versions?
<AbuBadr> anyone can help??
<psycho_oreos> !ask | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cicatrix> man, have I got an odd one. My ubuntu 9.10 server keeps crashing ~10-20 minutes after boot, but *only when* there is no monitor plugged in. Any ideas guys?
<bazhang> AbuBadr, please ask a question
<MaT-dg1> erUSUL: there's no sharing option in the rightclick menu for a partition ;)
<erUSUL> lessshaste: you can opnly skip a version if you are going froma LTS to the next LTS
<lessshaste> erUSUL, got you
<lessshaste> upgrading :)
<psycho_oreos> MaT-dg1, there's a package named system-config-samba
<TardisGuy> Hello Everyone, Sorry to bother you with but a quick question. (oh my how wordy) stand by
<Younder> jimlovell777, no there isn't. You would have to filter the focus message. So you could rewrite the windows manager. A bit heavy.
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<psycho_oreos> !it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<srini> How to lock the icons on Desktop?
<jimlovell777> Younder: Maybe next saturday when I have a few minutes......Oh, wait :-O
<srini> It should not move any where
<TardisGuy> I want to tri-boot windows, windows 7 and ubuntu. But as for the windows 7 i have recovery disks which require the drive be completely blank or a stock install...
<AbuBadr> I'm using Pidgin messenger how can I make it to display nick names like in messenger plus for windows??
<theadmin> Err. I just installed the LAMP. Where on earth is the htdocs folder?!
<TardisGuy> Can i use the recovery image, shrink it, nistall XP next to it, then Ubuntu. and will grub read and set up all three to boot?
<jimlovell777> theadmin: /var/www?
<TardisGuy> three partitions.
<theadmin> jimlovell777: Ty
<VCoolio> MaT-dg1: you may need to install nautilus-share to have the right click option in nautilus
<zvacet> TardisGuy: if you install ubuntu last it should set up all OS
<arand> TardisGuy: Grub won't boot windows only load the windows bootloader, so you will need to get the windows dualboot working prior, as far as I know.
<MaT-dg1> erUSUL: wait, did u mean the partition folder in /media? yes that works but I was wondering if I could do it directly from the location computer:/// in nautilus
<AbuBadr> I'm using Pidgin messenger how can I make it to display nick names like in messenger plus for windows??
<erUSUL> MaT-dg1: there is a way to do it; use it
<theadmin> What about httpd.conf? Why on earth is it empty? Or have i just found the wrong one?
<TardisGuy> zvacet IS there a reasonably simple way that you may know of to alter the windows installation so that i may send it down a branch from the root. As to make a "windows XP" and "windows 7" folder on the same partition?
<Stargaze> AbuBadr: try aMSN
<Jimi_Neutral> has anyone here got extensive experience with clonezilla
<Stargaze> AbuBadr: try installing aMSN
<AbuBadr> ok
<AbuBadr> thats it!!
<AgenteD> #ubuntu-br
<jimlovell777> theadmin: I believe it's all covered by apache2.conf
<zvacet> TardisGuy:  i don't know is it even possible (i don't think so) to have two OS on same partition
<rishav> hey guys, one of colleagues ran a recursive chown on my ec2 ubuntu instance.. now /etc/sudoers is owned by a user instead of root and it throws and error..
<AbuBadr> other question, what is the name of  (regedit) in linux??
<jimlovell777> AbuBadr: gconf
<Stargaze> AbuBadr: try gconf-editor
<rishav> i have tried chown-ing /etc/sudoers but it doesn;t work..  can i move to single-user mode / recovery mode from command line some way.. ?
<AbuBadr> thanks
<theadmin> jimlovell777: Wow, sweet
<TardisGuy> im on the 9.10 live cd right now, and my USB harddrive is crawling at 15-19 MB/s
<rishav> "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0 " .. i keep getting this error .. ?
<Younder> TardisGuy, that's normal
<rww> rishav: sudo chown root:root /etc/sudoers, then use "visudo" instead of whatever you did to edit sudoers, in the future.
<TardisGuy> This drive is easily capable of 30 MB/s
<rishav> rww: i tried that.. and it gives the same error.. :-( ..
<viliny> TardisGuy, what model is the drive?
<Jimi_Neutral> has anyone here got extensive experience with clonezilla
<Younder> TardisGuy, unless you come up with better hardware I fail to to see how that could change
<TardisGuy> WD "MyBook"
<dehqan>  how to get list of packges that are in http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9
<TardisGuy> 1TB sata + usb 2.x
<Younder> TardisGuy, well that's the problem
<Younder> TardisGuy, USB 2 is SLOW
<jimlovell777> dehqan: You want a list of just the installed packages?
<esteban_> hola
<Younder> TardisGuy, ps. I like  Dr Who
<dehqan> jimlovell777: all
<Jimi_Neutral> if a slave drive is mounted will the full path be /media/disk-1/ or is there something that should come before /media
<viliny> according to this thing im reading - usb 2 should get up to 40mb/s with a good controller
<zvacet> !clone | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dehqan> zvacet: read question
<Babar> hum, how can I submit what I guess is a typo on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand?
<theadmin> If i'll use tasksel to install XFCE, can i remove it later this way?
<Babar> about the bootsplash: "Not that you'll see it for very long thanks to the amazing work by the engineering teams!". I hope we _won't_ see it for very long :)
<Babar> (meaning the boot is so quick you cannot enjoy the boot splash)
<TardisGuy> usb 2 transfers at over 50MB/s btw
<Younder> TardisGuy, USB 3 is FAST..
<Younder> effectivly solving the problem
<Chousuke> I wonder if USB3 is fast enough for external graphics cards :P
<CrazyLemon> This new "brand" thingie. Does that mean ubuntu is changing the logo (circles with red,orange and yellow)??     or logo stays (hopefully)?
<TardisGuy> irrelevant. Why is usb 2.0 going slower than its rated to that significant extent. Does ubuntu need a driver?
<arand> TardisGuy: http://www.pronetworks.org/forums/install-windows-xp-in-dual-boot-with-pre-installed-windows-7-t104890.html discusses your request, if that is succesful, just installing ubuntu on to should be easy..
<Younder> Chousuke, nop
<arand> TardisGuy: *on top
<Younder> but fast enough for a external disk to be the same speed as a internal one
<viliny> TardisGuy, what are you using to benchmark the drive?
<Chousuke> TardisGuy: What filesystem does it the drive have?
<Emry> I know that with a full install of Ubuntu, and gnome, there is an app that tells you when you have security updates and lets you click one or two buttons to install them all.  Is there a way to do taht at the command line?
<TardisGuy> The drive is NTFS and i benchmark by transferring files in windows
<Chousuke> NTFS might be the problem
<Younder> 480 Mb/b is a exsaggeration. That is is best.
<jimlovell777> dehqan: You mean you want to strip that list down to just the package names?
<Chousuke> the fuse driver is not particularly fast as far as I know
<TardisGuy> and watching the transfer rate define as "30 MB/s"
<Younder> you will never really achieve that.
<Chousuke> if you want speed, you need to buy their optimised version ;P
<dehqan> jimlovell777:  yes
<VidarN> Hi. I have a small problem. My software (Liferea) doesn't work - it won't start. But then,  when I created and logged in with another user Liferea work!
<zvacet> Emry:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<VidarN> what could be causing this?
<jimlovell777> dehqan: Any experience with regex?
<Emry> zvacet, Will upgrade try to upgrade EVERYTHING, or is the distupgrade command still in place for that? :) Just want to make sure I don't aim for a few packages, and get a new OS. *grins*
<dehqan> jimlovell777: no
<VidarN> Liferea doesn't work with User1, but when I log in as User2 everything is ok.
<Jimi_Neutral> is there anyone here that knows a fair bit about clonezilla?
<viliny> 480 Mb/s is 60 MB/s
<Younder> sudo apt-get update
<TardisGuy> ok can i teach Virtualbox to take over a physical drive for means of using recovery disk of windows 7 and being able to install windows XP from linux?
<eminor> hi
<viliny> and 40 is theoretically possible
<aimtrainer> Hey! My friends notebook won't boot from usb devices (don't know why) and the dvd drive is broken. Can I somehow make grub boot from an externak usb harddrive or a memory stick? (We're trying to reinstall ubuntu because it's broken)
<hareldvd> Looking for doc on how to set windows 7 to share it's data with Ubuntu.
<zvacet> Emry:  you will not finish with new version  just upgrade packages of your existing version
<arand> !anyone | Jimi_Neutral
<jimlovell777> dehqan: you could try polity asking someone in #awk to create a regular expression that would parse out the package names
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chousuke> TardisGuy: I think you can just point virtualbox to a device file
<Chousuke> TardisGuy: but you should read the manual
<Emry> zvacet, I thought so, but I wanted to make sure. :)
<zvacet> Emry:  np
<Jimi_Neutral> because arand i have asked the question and i think it would be easier to find out if there is anyone actually in here that knwos about it first rather than keep typing it out
<Emry> zvacet, *grins* Now as long as the video drivers don't go insane, everything should go fine. :P
<Younder> jimlovell777, because doing it in Perl is better?
<Younder> jimlovell777, awk is soo passe..
<zvacet> Emry:  you can do same thing in synaptic first refresh and then mark all updates
<jimlovell777> Younder: How dare you! lol
<Emry> zvacet, :) I just don't want to walk to the other side of the house, so command line is fine. hehehehe :)
<zvacet> Emry:   8-)
<Tearran> can any on tell me why grub2 sux so bad tryed 4 time to install Ubuntu 9.10 on 2nd hd now i can log into either of my oses
<otswim> hello, how do i open ps.Z files?
<adrian__> otswim: uncompress **.ps.Z
<otswim> thanks adrian__
<arand> Jimi_Neutral: But it is far easier to answer a question if it is typed out, rather than having to ask what the question are, just because someone knows clonezilla doesn't mean they can answer your question, similarly your queestion might be answered by someone who knows nothing about clonezilla if it happens to be more general.
<Tearran> yay got grub to install correctly im am not getting the no os error put /boot on hd1 and / on hd2 is 500mb big enough for /boot
<Jimi_Neutral> arand, ok thnaks
<Younder> otswim, never seen a .Z file for a while, hauffman compression
<Younder> otswim, anyhow tar ahs a flag for it
<Younder> has
<siropio> hi guys , i managed to set up an ftp sever but i can find the folfer  /home/ftp that it would supposed to created
<siropio> any ideas?
<Younder> otswim, z probably
<jimlovell777> How am I supposed to edit the grub.cfg file if it's automatically generated? Grub1 you could have your way with the conf file and all was well.
<otswim> Younder: uncompress worked
<arand> Jimi_Neutral: As for the /media/disk1/ if the relevant filesystem is mounted there, yes that is the whole and correct path
<Jimi_Neutral> arand, ok ty
<rumpsy> I'm back
<Younder> otswim, well the compression stadard is ANCIENT
<zinox> why firefox on ubuntu get so slow to slide down menus?? any xullruner problem? i think not becase i had used debian 5 with iceweasel and it's based in firefox so i did not have this problem with browser.
<eminor> is the new design of lucid lynx with new logo etc. already present in the alpha version or will it be included later?
<rumpsy> O_o
<rzx237> siropio: what ftpd? vsftpd?
<Younder> otswim, 70's stuff.
<siropio> vsftpd
<theadmin> eminor: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions
<Tearran> jimlovell777 it is name differently but startup maniger still works but some of the option dont
<otswim> ok thanks : )
<eminor> theadmin: ok, thx
<siropio> rzx237: vsftpd
<TestUser> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3629610&id=266453492661
<Tearran> jimlovell777: grub.cfg is the new menu.lst
<Younder> I use bzip these days. or tar Bvcf
<Younder> you?
<rzx237> siropio, do you want a public ftp srv? bcause I now running a nonpublic ftp, it pasworded
<jimlovell777> Tearran: Yea I'm reading through it but it warns not to edit it directly, the header mentions /etc/default/grub which is what I was looking for. It seems to support the old options.
<siropio> rzx237, n i want a nonpublec only for my personal use among my PCs
<Younder> NEVER, NEVER run a public FTP server. even in chroot. major security issue. use SSHinstead
<siropio> Younder, i just want to try it first i have used SSH but not an FTP
<patrick_> please ignore this test
<zinox> it's is not enough have flashplayer with poor performance and now browsers with very bad performance too??
<siropio> patrick_, are refering to me?
<Tearran> jimlovell777: try startupmanager it is the apt repostiroy
<TardisGuy> so on this live CD Ubuntu saw my Wireless card for about 10 seconds untill i clicked my network then everything went Gray
<rishav> "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0 " .. i keep getting this error .. ?.. i m running it on a ec2 instance and tried 'sudo chown root:root' ..but it gives me the same error
<rishav> any solutions
<rishav> ?
<Younder> siropio, seriosly you will be cracked wihin a day
<oscarcoba> hola
<oscarcoba> buenas
<oscarcoba> hay alguien español
<Joselito09> yo
<rumpsy> TestUser: So , is that you?
<Younder> ubuntu es
<Joselito09> alguien spain
<rumpsy> TestUser: What is that for?
<zetheroo> Younder: ddi you sort out your volume control?
<quibbler> !es | oscarcoba
<Joselito09> ?¿?¿
<ubottu> oscarcoba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jimi_Neutral> why would clonezilla say that "/media/disk-1/images/" does not exist when it clearly does! Someone please help this is driving me nuts
<zinox> i would like use linux but... sorry.. it not has any decent browser.. all browsers on linux seems be alpha browsers
<Younder> Joselito09, This is a english speaking group. the spanish one  is ubuntu_es
<Younder> zetheroo, no, not yet
<zetheroo> zinox: what a load :P
<siropio> Younder, thanks for the advice i am planning not to have it for long . in fact this is one of the reasons i want to set it up. i want to pen test it
<zetheroo> Younder: did you try what I suggested?
<Joselito09> no ni un español o ke
<LjL> !es | Joselito09
<ubottu> Joselito09: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zetheroo> whats with all these Spanish speaking people today :D
<Guest85246> can i download files from terminal?
<umbra_> working on remastering a livecd of ubuntu karmik, keep getting a boot error stating "gvfsd-metadata closed unexpectedly" in a pop up.  Any idea what this means and what to do about it?
<LjL> !info wget | Guest85246
<rumpsy> Guest85246: yes
<ubottu> Guest85246: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 243 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<Younder> zetheroo, must have missed that part. never saw a suggestion
<zetheroo> did Ubuntu just get released in Spain or something :P
<rumpsy> Guest85246: you use effectively download anything using wget
<zetheroo> Younder: remove your notification area and re-add it
<Jimi_Neutral> clonezilla worked fine with its default setting to save the images on the main o/s hard drive...the path was /home/partimag/ but now since i have installed a slave drive and am trying to save the images to /media/disk-1/images it keeps saying that the directory does not exist
<TardisGuy> in 32bit vs 64 bit. Are there any performance differences? the only thing im hearing from anyone is "64 can see more memory"
<Younder> rumpsy, anythingover HTTP
<Guest85246> wget is aprograme
<Younder> zetheroo, thx, that worked :)
<Tearran> if you use flash dont go 64
<zetheroo> Younder: no worries
<zetheroo> Tearran: why?
<rumpsy> Guest85246: What you want to download at first
<Tearran> choppy as h377 32 still a bit but no where as
<zetheroo> TardisGuy: I use 64bit ... it's pretty sweet .. and very fast .. also no Flash issues here
<sevka> Hello. How can I disable F10 key for menu? By default F10 activates menu in almost all applications.
<umbra_> Guest85246, be careful with wget though...there are parameters that go recursive...which can be scary
<Guest85246> any file (sound.image.vedio)
<Jimi_Neutral> TardisGuy, put it this way, when xp64 came out i was playing doom3 on 32bit and my pc would run it ok but the gfx were way too much to play it on high....i installed xp64 on the same machine and the game ran as smooth as a nut...iw ould say there are huge performance differences
<rumpsy> Guest85246: yes
<Guest85246> is there specific commands?
<zetheroo> sevka: Keyboard Shortcuts?
<sevka> zetheroo: there are no F10 shortcut
<rumpsy> Guest85246: wget followed by url
<umbra_> Guest85246,  run man wget for a list of things you can do with it
<rumpsy> Guest85246: man wget, help you anytime
<Guest85246> thanks alot
<sevka> I disabled it only in terminal.
<rumpsy> :) welcome
<umbra_> Guest85246, you can also find the man pages with examples online
<Jimi_Neutral> clonezilla worked fine with its default setting to save the images on the main o/s hard drive...the path was /home/partimag/ but now since i have installed a slave drive and am trying to save the images to /media/disk-1/images it keeps saying that the directory does not exis#t
<Guest85246> thanks
<zetheroo> TardisGuy: for comparisons of the 32bit, 32bitPAE and 64bit systems see this - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<Younder> 64 bit is better
<zetheroo> indeed
<dobrezlo> any way to get new "Light" theme?
<zetheroo> dobrezlo: serious?
<zetheroo> :-X.
<sedate> anybody using gnome shell?
<Younder> unfortuanately it is only aoption for the Core 2 dou line. not the smithfield lin
<jimlovell777> !anyone | sedate
<ubottu> sedate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Younder> and zeleron
<Guest85246> where i can find anything i downloaded from terminal
<sedate> o.k
<Stargaze> sedate: i tried it and it hurt my eyes
<zetheroo> Celeron is just rubbish - for ppl who do not know any better
<Younder> Guest85246, you cant. but try ~
<sedate> does anybody use gnome shell, tehn?
<Stargaze> sedate: i tried it and it hurt my eyes
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: Likely in your home folder or root directory
<sedate> stargaze
<Gangrel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sedate> iwonder if
<sedate> i can use it
<Younder> zetheroo, zeleron makes great servers. You just need a lot
<sedate> with compiz
<sedate> ?
<zetheroo> Younder: Celeron?
<sedate> e.g with avant win. navigator
<Stargaze> sedate: haven't tried that, but guess not
<Gangrel> vistakiller, koita ayto http://imagebin.org/87460
<sedate> this is the first tim
<sedate> e
<sedate> i will use it
<sedate> now
<FloodBot1> sedate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inveratulo> !enter|sedate
<ubottu> sedate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest10818> hello! is there any way to bind a program to a processor?
<Guest10818> I have a quadricore and would like to run four programs, one on each of them.
<sedate> is there anyone from Turkey
<Stargaze> Guest10818: try modprobe
<TardisGuy> zetheroo: Thank you very much thats just what i wanted to see
<korya> hi all
<Guest10818> Stargaze, this is for loading a module into the kernel.
<zetheroo> TardisGuy: your welcome
<Guest10818> What module should I use?
<umbra_> making a  livecd based on ubuntu karmik, keep getting a popup on boot up stating "gvfsd-metadata closed unexpectedly".  Any ideas or suggestions incredibly appreciated.
<zetheroo> TardisGuy: you savvy with going with 64bit now? I just made the change about 1 month ago ... and it's been great
<jimlovell777> umbra_: It's hard for anyone to help because we don't know what changes you've made.
<zetheroo> TardisGuy: I was kinda hesitant ... but so far everything I had working in 32bit Ubuntu is working super in 64bit ...
<TardisGuy> I usually run 64 bit Ubuntu. But i was going to throw 32 for compatability. Seeing now there is a true performance difference, i have no problem tweaking to get a fer things working
<Younder> zetheroo, zenon
<quibbler> !tr | sedate
<ubottu> sedate: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zetheroo> Younder: don't you mean Xenon?
<Younder> zetheroo, i have a 48 blade cray with 48 zenon 6 core's  and 48 tesla 2's
<Guest85246> is there apachage to install compiz
<Jimi_Neutral> clonezilla worked fine with its default setting to save the images on the main o/s hard drive...the path was /home/partimag/ but now since i have installed a slave drive and am trying to save the images to /media/disk-1/images it keeps saying that the directory does not exis#t
<Younder> zetheroo, i have a 24
 * jimlovell777 hunts down Younder for his gear
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: Should already be isntalled.
<Younder> jimlovell777, look up cray CX1
<Guest85246> how?
<jimlovell777> Younder: And...?
<zetheroo> TardisGuy: i would be very interested to know what is not working in 64bit Ubuntu ...
<cyberbluntz> anyone use kismet?
<jimlovell777> Younder: look, just hand it over.
<cyberbluntz> i cant figure out what to set source= too
<cyberbluntz> Ive tried both wlan0 and mon0 running out of options
<Guest85246> jimlovell777: how it should be installed
<siropio> hoe i can unistall vsftpd completely?and  files , logs etc
<mgolisch> siropio: uninstall the package using the --purge option
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: Compiz is automatically installed. It's still there unless you manually removed it.
<Guest85246> jimlovell777: how i enabe it
<korb> how to install gnome through apt-get ?
<korb> ive tried 'apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment' but has too many dependencies
<Younder> jimlovell777, good luck..
<mgolisch> korb: what you mean by that?
<jimlovell777> System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<korb> mgolisch i mean i just want to install gnome but i dunno how
<ikonia> korb: you need either "gnome-desktop" or "ubuntu-desktop"
<cyberbluntz> anyone?
<ikonia> korb: depending if you want all the ubuntu jazz in gnome, or just gnome
<ikonia> cyberbluntz: anyone what ?
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects Tab
<HalfMadDad> Please irgnore
<Younder> cyberbluntz, come again?
<umbra_> making a  livecd based on ubuntu karmik using "ubuntu customization kit", I've removed all but the 'en' language sets, removed the 'windows components', installed XAMPP and using the /etc/.rc2.d have configured the system to autostart xampp,  I keep getting a popup on boot up stating "gvfsd-metadata closed unexpectedly".  Any ideas or suggestions incredibly appreciated.
<ikonia> HalfMadDad: ignore what ?
<HalfMadDad> Sorry please ignore this test
<ikonia> umbra_: that's not supported here
<korb> ikonia thanks, ubuntu-desktop did it
<cyberbluntz> ok kismet.conf
<Guest85246> jimlovell777: "combiz is not installed "
<cyberbluntz> has a line source =
<cyberbluntz> I have tried source=wlan0
<ikonia> Guest85246: compiz-fusion
<cyberbluntz> and source=mon0
<Younder> cyberbluntz, try eth0
<umbra_> ikonia: any idea where ubuntu customization kit might be suported? or possibly remastersys?
<ikonia> umbra_: nope, sorry
<cyberbluntz> ok ill try
<jimlovell777> cyberbluntz: source != interface
<cyberbluntz> FATAL: Illegal card source line 'eth0'
<Younder> cyberbluntz, what card do you have?
<jimlovell777> cyberbluntz: # source=sourcetype,interface,name
<solow> WOW DUDE!
<cyberbluntz> intel 5100 agn
<solow> I can hold my mouse on a song, and it'll start playing, AWESOME
<ikonia> solow: that's called a preview,
<solow> yeah, probably :P
<cyberbluntz> source type should be wlan0 shouldnt it?
<solow> It's aweomse
<Dr_Willis> solow:  it can also be VERY annoying
<Stargaze> solow: you can enable or disable that with gconf-editor
<umbra_> solow: it's nice till you move your mouse and song stops =~)
<solow> yes :(
<Guest85246> how i install combiz from termial?
<Younder> cyberbluntz, you got me utterely confused
<Jimi_Neutral> I use clonezilla and it  worked fine with its default setting to save the images on the main o/s hard drive...the default path was "/home/partimag/" but now since i have installed a slave drive and am trying to save the images to "/media/disk-1/images/" it keeps saying that the directory does not exist...does anyone know why this would be?
<cyberbluntz> how?
<solow> It took me 3 days to figure out where the music came from :P
<ikonia> Guest85246: 1.) it's called "compiz" 2.) it's already installed
<cyberbluntz> its compiz
<Dr_Willis> Or the PC starts playing some loud song  becuae your mose stopped over a .mot
<Dr_Willis> mp3 :)
<Younder> cyberbluntz, intel 5100 agn?
<cyberbluntz> yes
<umbra_> jimlovell777, any idea where "ubuntu customization kit" might have some irc support?
<solow> Dr_Willis, yeah. But I have to admit, this is really cool. I like ubuntu better than windows now. It's much faster, lighter, better imo. Loving it.
<cyberbluntz> thats my wifi card
<jimlovell777> umbra_: sorry but no, never hard of it
<pirx> hi! is there some aplha-version of lucid available?
<Dr_Willis> pirx:  see topic in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> pirx:  the answer is yes
<ikonia> pirx: look at the topic in #ubuntu+1
<umbra_> oh well....it was listed in synaptic...works except for this little problem
<pc1> hi all
<eminor> on my old pc (amd 1700+, radeon 9600, radeon driver) watching flash videos is like watching a picture slideshow... is it possible to get it faster?
<Babar> ok, I guess nobody cares about the wifi
<Dr_Willis> eminor:  i just use some flash grabber/converter normaly on older machines.
<Younder> eminor, yes, get a better computer
<zetheroo> is there a way to change the login sound?
<solow> haha
<pc1> hello i need help in installing yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<Penquite> yarp
<indus> pc1, you cannot
<Dr_Willis> !im | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<solow> pc1, pidgin probably supports that
<VCoolio> zetheroo: edit /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/libcanberra-ready-sound.desktop
<pc1> so wat can i do indus
<indus> pc1, doesnt empathy work for you?
<indus> pc1, it connects to all protocols like yahoo, google msn etc,
<pc1> i dont know that
<indus> pc1, but you wont get webcam or voice
<pc1> teach me
<zetheroo> VCoolio: seriously ... this was doable through a graphical frontend before ... are we going forward or backward!? :P
<indus> pc1, which version of ubuntu areyou using?
<pc1> i am new here indus
<jimlovell777> umbra_: Try the forums, people there can help
<pc1> 9.04
<indus> pc1, no problem ill help you
<eminor> Younder: thats not an option for me and in Win XP its working great
<umbra_> jimlovell777, thanks
<VCoolio> zetheroo: there is no gui by default for gdm2, but check gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<jimlovell777> umbra_: welcome
<indus> pc1, ok go to menu > applications>internet > pidgin internet messenger
<pc1> yes
<Younder> eminor, you need a custom driver
<pc1> i have that
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  the gnome devs have totaly redone gdm - It (in theory) will be more themeable in the future
<indus> pc1, go to accounts> add account
<Younder> eminor, for your graphics card
<indus> pc1, did pidgin open?
<pc1> yes i know how to use the pidgin
<indus> pc1, look at menus above and find 'add accounts'
<indus> pc1, there you can add your yahoo account
<pc1> but i wanna make voice calls with it  indus
<indus> pc1, ah sorry not possible
<eminor> Younder: where can i find it? im using the radeon driver, fglrx isn't compatible anymore
<VCoolio> zetheroo: it doesn't provide an option to change the sound, only toggle the drums on/off; edit the file or replace the sound in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<pc1> yes i know
<indus> pc1, as of now, skype is good
<indus> pc1, or try gyachi messenger
<Younder> eminor, I don't know.. search the web
<indus> pc1, but its really old and iam not sure if it works
<pc1> can you give me the apt for skype installation indus??
<Milos_SD> Can someone help me get Intel 2200BG wireless to work? It uses ipw2200 module, and alweys geting "Firmware error detected. Restarting." Here is the output of the modprobe ipw2200 with debug option on: http://pastebin.com/3jhWGNKz
<indus> pc1, just go to www.skype.com/linux and download it
<Stargaze> pc1: surf to www.appnr.com
<pc1> and also the apt for gyachi tooo
<indus> pc1, skype works very well
<indus> !gyachi
<pc1> ok indus
<zetheroo> VCoolio: I see ... well I have the file open ... how do i turn it off?
<solow> there is a vm installed on ubuntu by default, right?
<pc1> i want you teach me to use ubuntu indus
<mikem> hi, on my laptop, when I boot up, Bluetooth is turned on. I always click the bluetooth icon in the system tray and hit "Turn Off Bluetooth". is it possible to have it switched off by default, and then I turn it on when I need it?
<VCoolio> zetheroo: change the exec= line, delete or replace everything behind the =
<zetheroo> VCoolio: can i comment it out in case i want to revert the change?
<tnsampaio> Hi, i use ubuntu 9.10 and i cant set cpu speed
<eminor> Younder: i did... came here cause there was no solution :-/
<tnsampaio> i change it to performace
<Dr_Willis> !training | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<VCoolio> zetheroo: sure, but maybe add another line with just "exec=" to be sure
<tnsampaio> and in seconds it decrease performance
<Stargaze> pc1: surf to this site and click one of the newbie tutorials :) => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/howto.html
<zetheroo> VCoolio: oh yes ... good idea
<eminor> i hope flash will die, damn ressource hungry crap!
<Dr_Willis> eminor:  with HTML5 thats a possibility
<airtonix> ...
<Stargaze> idd
<pc1> has any one tryed wine
<airtonix> !anyone | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> pc1:  wine is used by a great many people
<Younder> eminor, sory I can't help you. But I am as clueless as you
<solow> How do I mount ISO files on ubuntu?
<Penquite> pc1: yes
<pc1> it let you install windows app
<maxlamer> wont happen too soon though, flash will be around for a while unfortunatly
<Younder> eminor, try asking again
<Dr_Willis> solow:  you can use the mount command and the proper options. Or i recall some way to get a menu item that let you mount them from the gui
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Penquite> !wine
<Younder> My workstation has dual nvidea 530's
<solow> thanks
<dehqan> what should be done after  dpkg --set-selections < file ?
<Younder> that is QUATRO
<maxlamer> pc1: there is also VirtualBox
<Penquite> what does it mean if you put an exclamation mark first in the chat window?
<Penquite> ie !wine
<Stargaze> pc1: trys this site => http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Dr_Willis> solow:  i have no idea what i installed once to get a 'iso mount' menu item once on my desktop. I saw it on one machine..  and never did figure out what package did it.
<Younder> makes it consume 1.4KW ..
<Dr_Willis> !bot | Penquite
<ubottu> Penquite: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Younder> Not recomended for home use
<Dr_Willis> Penquite:  it triggers the bot
<demian> hi anyone who can help me with my wireless? It doesn't give the names of wireless connections, it just shows strange characters
<Penquite> Thanks Dr_Willis
<solow> Dr_Willis, Okay, so I should use the mount command. could I use wine to mount my windows xp iso?
<zetheroo> VCoolio: you guys must spend so much time with Linux to know it so well inside and out ... my hats off to you ... i have been using Ubuntu as my main OS for 4 years and still cannot seem to catch up ... ha
<Pici> Penquite: Our channel bot (ubottu) interprets it as a command.
<Pici> !usage | Penquite
<ubottu> Penquite: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> solow:  you dont use wine to mount it.. You mount it with the linux commands.. why are you mounting a xp iso anyway?
<solow> Dr_Willis, Well, I meant use wine to install daemon tools. And I'm mounting it for my virtual box, to install adobe on it
<pc1> any one know how to get the root user
<Penquite> Thanks Pici
<Stargaze> pc1: surf to this site and click one of the newbie tutorials :) => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/howto.html
<Younder> you need root ?
<Dr_Willis> solow:  time to read the virtualbox docs.. You can tell vbox to  'access' an iso file as a cdrom device - theres NO need t omount it
<Younder> what's wron with sudo su
<Dr_Willis> solow:  and you definatly dont use deamon tools to mount an iso for virtualbox to access..
<Guest85246> how to install screenlets?
<Dr_Willis> that would be a nightmare
<VCoolio> zetheroo: nah, it's just something lots of people want to configure, so this is a FAQ
<Younder> Dr_Willis, you defiately do
<Stargaze> Guest85246: type sudo apt-get install screenlets
<zetheroo> VCoolio: I see ... are people like me an whine about having to do it through the command line?
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  unhuh.. using wine to use deamon tools.. to mount an iso. so vbox can access the iso...  riiiightt...
<Guest10818> Stargaze, I have used schedutils (taskset -c 0 first_process & taskset -c 1 second_process & taskset -c 2 third_process & taskset -c 3 fourth_process & wait)
<zetheroo> Guest85246: synaptic package manager .... search for screenlets and install
<Younder> Dr_Willis, root'ish
<Jimi_Neutral> I use clonezilla and it  worked fine with its default setting to save the images on the main o/s hard drive...the default path was "/home/partimag/" but now since i have installed a slave drive and am trying to save the images to "/media/disk-1/images/" it keeps saying that the directory does not exist...does anyone know why this would be?
<Guest10818> that launches four processes, one on each core, and waits for them to finish.
<VCoolio> zetheroo: in this case, no; but cli is very convenient: you get explanations and useful error messages most of the time
<solow> Dr_Willis, So I should point it to an iso. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  virtualbox can access an iso file directly as if its a cdrom drive.
<Dr_Willis> solow:  yes. its right there in the vbox settings
<Younder> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> solow:  i test out linux live cd's all the time that way
<Stargaze> me too
<solow> lol
<Younder> Dr_Willis, It's good but i'ts not perfect
<solow> Dr_Willis, It's working. This is funny as hell.
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  im not convinced you know what you are (or what we are) talking about.
<JOHN_DILLINGER> ciao
<Dr_Willis> solow:  i ran Win95 in vbox for ages. comes in handy
<Younder> Dr_Willis, neither am I
<solow> Dr_Willis, I never used a VM before. It's funny to see. Is it also possible for me to remove my windows partition? because I have windows 7 and ubuntu, now with vm, I want to remove my windows partition.
<Dr_Willis> solow:  running win7 in vbox might trigger the windows activation stuff.. it may say its pirated or other stuff.. I havent ever tried win7
<Guest85246> zetherooi: cant find screenlets from synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> solow:  just keep windows on its own little hd - just in case i need it
<Younder> Dr_Willis, I've used UNIX and later Linux sustems for 20 or so years.
<maxlamer> solow: your not planning on doing anything too heavy in windows 7 in vm are you ??
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  thrilling.
<Younder> Dr_Willis, respected as some sort of gury. but not omni knowlegable
<Younder> Dr_Willis, if I mislead them I am sorry
<solow> Dr_Willis, I just captured or something. scared the crap out of me couldn't do a thing :P
<zetheroo> VCoolio: agreed ... I just have a number of clients who I have switched from Windows to Ubuntu who are not too pleased when i tell them they have to resort to the terminal to do something so seemingly simple ... this is the main reason I groan ... not because I myself mind all that much, in fact i rather enjoy the command line, but because I am thinking of the greater group of users ... :)
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  yep. vbox has the feature all ready. so theres no need to mess with other stuff..
<demian> Help!
<demian> :)
 * Dr_Willis notices that  people totally overlook the very decent virtualbox docs way too often.
<Younder> Dr_Willis, iright
<Stargaze> in other words: RTFM ;)
<Younder> Dr_Willis, I also buy cisco
<solow> Why should I.
<VCoolio> zetheroo: those client should maybe stick with LTS releases; karmic has some new stuff that isn't completely configurable / packed with features yet
<solow> I got it working now didnt I :P
<Dr_Willis> solow:  dont try to set up virtualbox to run the 'real' windows hard drive either.. thats 'doable' but it can cause issues.. and data loss
<koltroll> Hey guys. I'm trying to rip a cd in rythmbox bot it's going dead slow. Also there's problems with the playback. The CD is all new so it -should- be in good condition. When I tried making a copy to img-file of it worked fine.
<solow> Dr_Willis, How? I just want to use adobe, without rebooting all the time.
<Dr_Willis> solow:  check the vbox docs at its homepage. also be sure to install the vbox guest addations for any os you are running in vbox
<keito_> Hey folks, I'm experiencing a major bug whereby the process gvfsd-metadata is using 100%cpu cycles and it is causing nautilus to hang constantly.  I'm on a revo r3600 and with the low-spec it is unbearable.  Any ideas on how to fix this or if the bug has been triaged yet?
<Dr_Willis> solow:  use adobe
<Guest85246> from where i can get screenlets package?
<zetheroo> VCoolio: yes, about a quarter of them are still using Hardy ... but the remainder want the latest whenever they can get it ... hehe ...
<Dr_Willis> solow:  use adobe what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> !info screenlets
<solow> Dr_Willis, adobe master suite. has everything in it.
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-7 (karmic), package size 2661 kB, installed size 9480 kB
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: sudo apt-get install screenlets
<keito_> Guest85246, google could've helped you with that one
<Jimi_Neutral> I use clonezilla and it  worked fine with its default setting to save the images on the main o/s hard drive...the default path was "/home/partimag/" but now since i have installed a slave drive and am trying to save the images to "/media/disk-1/images/" it keeps saying that the directory does not exist...does anyone know why this would be?
<Dr_Willis> solow:   Never used it. Not sure how well it runs in virtualbox.  try it out i guess
<solow> it'll work =)
<Stargaze> only google knows everything
<solow> nope
<solow> google knows nothing
<Guest85246> no i didn't find it in google
<keito_> Guest85246, you didn't try hard enough.  A simple search in synaptic for screenlets would've helped
<Guest85246> not found in synaptic
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: sudo apt-get install screenlets
<elrei> hey all
<koltroll> I'm now trying to use Sound Juicer to rip cd's, but it is still dead slow. copying in 3.1x. Takes 4 minutes to copy a 3 minute song
<keito_> Guest85246, if you want to learn linux you're gonna have to put in a little elbow grease my friend - sudo apt-cache search screenlets
<zetheroo> Guest85246: do it in the terminal then ... sudo apt-get install screenlets
<Dr_Willis> screenlets is definatly in the package manager ubottu | screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME
<Guest85246> E: Couldn't find package screenlets
<zetheroo> Guest85246: you using karmic?
<keito_> Guest85246, have you enabled other sources?
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: I'm starring at it in synaptic right now, it's there.
<Dr_Willis> I feel i should point out that the last few times ive used screenlets - they dident work very well
<Rada> Hi
<Younder> Linux is beautiful. but you need to read up, and up and up
<aladar37> hi
<Rada> How would I go about bridging a bonded interface?
<keito_> Guest85246, system>admin>other sources
<Younder> current book count 25
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I have found that some work well, others work sometimes, and others just don't work  ... a mixed bad
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: bag*
<Rada> nvm, found the server channel :)
<AceKing> How can I see and stop an application that is running in the background?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  yep. i find most of the desktop-widget stuff for all os's and  types.. rather useless most of the time
<elrei> anyone know how i can create a user at backtrack4?at install it skipped that steps and im totally newbie with linux stuff
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: right ... presently I am only using 3 screenlets, and one of those is on the widget layer
<keito_> Guest85246, sorry "software sources" then tick all boxes except "source code"
<demian> I've got a problem with my wireless in Ubuntu 9.10 Instead of showing the names of the networks I get weird characters
<jimlovell777> elrei: Not in this channel
<Dr_Willis> elrei:  adduser command.. and they have their own support channel
<imi> hello
<elrei> hi
<Younder> to tame the hydra takes skill and courage
<Guest85246> keito: i can't find other sources
<ghufran> hey .. does anyone have experience with vpn connections?
<jimlovell777> elrei: For general Linux help try ##linux
<xguru> can anyone help me with handbrake?  I have add the source file, and destination...but the start button is dimmed...how can i get it to start the conversion process
<wjt_> 我日你妈妈们
<imi> how can I install a package such that apt-get autoremove will offet it to remove
<keito_> Guest85246, software sources (see above)
<VCoolio> AceKing: if it's in the same terminal, fg, or else find it with "ps -ef | grep <string>" or use htop
<AceKing> ghufran, I've been playing around with VPN for the last week
<wjt_> 我日，没人回我话呀
<wjt_> 我操
<jimlovell777> !cn | wjt
<ubottu> wjt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<keito_> Guest85246, click close then reload then search for it again.
 * keito_ thinks someone is trying to run before they can walk
<imi> how can I install a package such that apt-get autoremove will offer it to remove when next run?
<Younder> wtf: ?
<jimlovell777> Where's the fudge?
<Younder> no chineese here
<zetheroo> keito: I feel like i am just learning to walk .. :P ... after 4 years of using Ubuntu ...
<keito_> imi, that is a strange request
<Guest85246> keito_: There is another synaptic running in interactive mode. Please close it first
<cyberbluntz> TY SO MUCH Jimlovell777 your the shit
<keito_> Guest85246, guess what that means?  close the other synaptic instance
<g_> how do i determine what dev/? a device is?
<jimlovell777> cyberbluntz: Welcome. enjoy.
<imi> keito_: for testing purposes only I'd like to install some lib devels, and don't want to forget about them being installed
<keito_> zetheroo, I'm still learning to crawl
<AceKing> VCoolio, thank you
<cyberbluntz> One more question, when I start kismet I lose connection, obvious, but how can i get connect back without restarting?
<jimlovell777> cyberbluntz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<zetheroo> keito_: haha ... it's fun watching the goings on in here sometimes :D
<keito_> imi, well I guess some bash scripting is involved... good luck!
<AceKing> ghufran, what was your question and I'll see if I can help
<cyberbluntz> oksweet!
<keito_> zetheroo, ;) indeed
<imi> thanks
<dobrezlo> internet is for p0rn
<keito_> so... is any other being in here experiencing gvfsd-metadata cpu hogging?  My system has only just starting hanging recently and I think a recent update pwned it
<Guest85246> keito_: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages  403 Forbidden
<Guest85246> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Dr_Willis> Guest85246:  beryl is a dead project. Its not needed any more
<keito_> Guest85246, lol, why are you adding feisty sources?
<g_> how do i format a usb drive to fat21?
<Pici> Guest85246: And feisty is no longer supported.
<g_> fat32 even
<hellz_bellz> I'm havinf trouble getting grub2 to update and add an entry for my windows 7 partition
<Dr_Willis> g_:  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/XXXXX
<keito_> Guest85246, you're running Karmic, feisty is no loner supported.
<Younder> Guest85246, you need to register first
<keito_> s/loner/longer/g
<keito_> Younder, what?
<g_> thanks Dr_Willis
<Younder> Guest85246, before you snort
<ghufran> AceKing: i set up a vpn connection with a network using vpnc .. but the problem is .. i get disconnected every time i shut down.. so i have to setup the connection every time using the commandline .. i was wondering if there is any setting to get past that
<hellz_bellz> i run grub-mkconfig and it finds it fine
<Guest85246> Younder: how i register
<keito_> Guest85246, are you blingly following guides off the internet that are years old trying to get stuff done?  that's a sure fire way to break your system
<hellz_bellz> but the "grub-update" command doesnt exist
<hellz_bellz> i try to do a grub install... but it doesnt update the menu
<Younder> Guest85246, you can read can't you? :)
<jimlovell777> hellz_bellz: sudo update-grub
<keito_> Guest85246, he was joking.... your telling your system to look for links to software repos that don't exist
<dlynes> Does anyone else here do preseeding?
<Dr_Willis> hellz_bellz:  its 'sudo update-grub' i belive
<hellz_bellz> oh lol i had it backwards
<Younder> Guest85246, just follow trough to the website.
<AceKing> ghufran, unfortunately that is the same problem I am having. I can't figure out how to keep it live
<dlynes> I'm trying to figure out how to preseed out the keyboard configuration and the hostname
<hellz_bellz> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | hellz_bellz
<ubottu> hellz_bellz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Guest85246> i can't understand
<dlynes> I've got it so that it autofills in the hostname (but does not press enter), and the keyboard defaults to Afghanistan, but again does not press enter (I need it to default to USA)
<Younder> Much of the emi automated C.... doesn't work
<keito_> Guest85246, maybe it's time to read through the Ubuntu Pocket Guide before going any further.  You're asking for trouble, you've added a source that no longer exists, and I doubt you have the knowledge to remove it again
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: No disrespect intended, is english your first language?
<dehqan> is this list ok for set-selection http://pastebin.com/bZJywtKa
<keito_> Guest85246, check you pm
<Guest85246> no
<Dr_Willis> Guest85246:  and Beryl is dead. compiz  has absorbed it.
<Guest85246> i'm egyptian
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: perhaps try an appropriate channel for your primary language so the help makes more sense to you.
<keito_> Guest85246, I said check your pm, not tell me where you;re from
 * keito_ gives up
<jazzjack> jazzz
<jimlovell777> keito_: He was responding to my question.
<keito_> oh
<keito_> lol
<jazzjack>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
 * `mOOse` walks like an Egyptian....
<Guest85246> if i install ubuntu again the problem will be solved or not
<Dr_Willis> Guest85246:  i dont think we even KNOW what the actual problem is any more
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: Depends on the problem. Compiz comes installed and screenlets is as easy as opening synaptic and marking it for installation
<clrg> Guest85246: Please try a channel where they speak a language you understand better. Is there no Egyptian specific channel for ubuntu?
<jazzjack>  /join #xbins
<keito_> Guest85246, yes... but next time readguides that are for the version of ubuntu you actually install
<Stargaze> i guess Guest85246  is using feisty, is it still supported?
<keito_> Dr_Willis, he wants to install screenlets and remove a dead source
 * jimlovell777 always fears my client isn't catching my IRC commands before they hit the chat...
<usuario_> vete a la mierda
<Dr_Willis> !info screenlets fiesty
<ubottu> 'fiesty' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<keito_> Guest85246, actually.... what version of ubuntu ARE YOU USING?
<Dr_Willis> heh - the bot dont support fiesty any more
<Guest85246> 9.04
<clrg> !language | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stargaze> Guest85246: that's jaunty, not feisty
<Dr_Willis> Guest85246:   then you just need to enable the proper repo and install screenlets.
<dobrezlo> :>
<Guest85246> yes
<delivos> hi! i have an external harddrive, which becomes mounted in gnome through fuse and ntfs-3g. it's mount as 700, so other users on the system can't read any of the files. can i change this to 755 - if so, how?
<Dr_Willis> Guest85246:  theres no need to mess with beryl or add 3rd party repos.
<usuario_> putones
<usuario_> hoolaa soi nacho
<usuario_> mentira soi pepa
<Dr_Willis> delivos:  try installing/running the ntfs-config tool. it has some check bocx's that might change that.
<usuario_> coño
<Parsi> hwo can I install vnc-server for my VPS via putty?
<keito_> Guest85246, well if you type gksude gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - then look for the line that says feisty in it and remove it then close gedit and type - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install screenlets
<tuxican> hello I'm sorry for my bad english
<clrg> !es > usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_, please see my private message
<jimlovell777> !eg | Guest85246
<usuario_> fuch
<tuxican> I have a problem with my screen display
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  ssh in, install  the 'tightvncserver' package. (i think thats the proper name)
<jimlovell777> Guest85246: try ##ubuntu-eg
<Dr_Willis> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-4 (karmic), package size 722 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<tuxican> http://www.imagebam.com/image/2dd9dc70552577
<keito_> Guest85246, sorry first bit is wrong -    gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: E: Couldn't find package tightvncserver
<madjoe> How can I write on my Windows partition (FAT32)?
<keito_> Guest85246, and don't forget to save!!!
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  its in the universe repo.
<Pkee> ola?
<Stargaze> keito_: try installing ntfsprogs from the repo's
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: I dunno
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  mount it with the proper options.
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: how can i edit repo list?
<keito_> Stargaze, to fix gvfsd-metadata issue?
<Dr_Willis> Parsi:  the bot just said it was  in   ' In component universe,'
<Dr_Willis> !repo | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Stargaze> madjoe: try installing ntfsprogs from the repo's
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<madjoe> Stargaze: but it's FAT32, not NTFS
<Parsi> Dr_Willis: nano, gedit does not work
<delivos> Dr_Willis: thanks; all ntfs-config seems to do is detect an internal ntfs partition and offer to make my external ntfs mounts writable, but i was hoping to change their permissions to allow other system users to read them
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  same options basically apply to eitehr
<keito_> Stargaze, wrong person ;)
<clrg> madjoe: Just please go check the links.
<Dr_Willis> delivos:  it has some check boxs here to enable  the  user write features
<madjoe> Dr_Willis, clrg: ok, thanks
<ghufran> AceKing: are you aware of any gui for management of connections?
<Dr_Willis> delivos:  Or i just make a fstab entry exactly how i want it.
<Daviey> Parsi: uhm, are you sure you want a vnc server - do you have a desktop installed?
<tuxican> anybody knows what to do now?
<delivos> dr_willis: great, i will try the fstab route next, thanks
<tuxican> http://www.imagebam.com/image/2dd9dc70552577
<keito_> Guest85246, any luck?!
<Parsi> Daviey: i don't know, but for each package it says "Couldn't find package ..."
<clrg> tuxican: Is hardware damage a possible cause?
<jimlovell777> tuxican: That looks like a hardware issue. Is that a screenshot or picture?
<tuxican> screenshot
<clrg> tuxican: Is your VGA/HDMI/whatever-cable damaged or not plugged in correctly?
<tuxican> it should be okay
<clrg> tuxican: If you're not sure, please check
<jazzjack> lll
<jimlovell777> clrg: it does look like a screen going bad but a screenshot wouldn't capture a hardware issure. It would have to be in software.
<coonlokht_> hi all
<coz_> tuxican,  is this only occurring in a terminal window?
<tuxican> I have that problem everywhere
<jazzjack>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<coonlokht_> quit
<coonlokht_> exit
<tuxican> in gnome
<shooree> guys, I'm trying to run an .exe install that I've read requires Mono. Now, I've also read that Ubuntu comes with Mono. What do I need to do to, since what my system does now is just open the .exe like an archive that it is?
<coz_> tuxican,  which video card and driver version?
<clrg> tuxican: Did you install any graphics related software lately? Like drivers, compiz, GUI environment?
<tuxican> and in awesome, too
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  it requires mono? or IS a mono exe?
<coz_> shooree,  you probably need wine
<keito_> tuxican, what driver are you using for your gphx card
<tuxican> yes I use compiz
<peke> hola
<Dr_Willis> ive seen mono 'programs' that use the .exe extension
<shooree> coz_, the site doesn't mention wine
<jazzjack>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<tuxican> but yesterday everything worked fine with same settings
<nahiara> hay alguien q hable español
<shooree> Dr_Willis, it's a mod manager for a cross platform game, I guess it was built in Mono
<coz_> tuxican,   when  you are talking with someone it helps if you type their nickname so it will alert them :)
<clrg> jazzjack: Please disable your bot
<coz_> shooree,  can you give me a link to that?
<keito_> tuxican, nothing updated recently?
<tuxican> okay coz_
<dehqan> how to install this packages ?http://pastebin.com/bZJywtKa
<shooree> coz_, http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=25883#Install
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: writing on my Windows partition works if I open a folder as a root
<jazzjack>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<tuxican> yesterday I installed crossover pro 8
<keito_> jazzjack, that is highly annoying, please refrain
<nahiara> yes
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, where does Grub2 store it's module files? I want to renumber their order so Windows is first
<Stargaze> madjoe: have you tried installing ntfsprogs?
<nahiara> yes
<nahiara> you
<coz_> shooree,  ok its a game :)  mm I am not familiar with this one
<Guest85246> keito_: it worked          thanks alot
<madjoe> Stargaze: no, since it works this way...
<denwer> Cyber_Akuma:  try /etc/grub2
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  yes. and if you mount it with the proper optiojns users (or a single specific user) could also write to it
<shooree> coz_, thanks for checking it out. As you can see, it just says I need Mono. which I already have.
<Stargaze> madjoe: you said it does not work :s
<keito_> Guest85246, seriously though, read up on Ubuntu Pocket Guide, otherwise you're in for a rough ride
<jimlovell777> dehqan: cat (http://pastebin.com/bZJywtKa this list) | xargs sudo aptitude install
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: got it! thanks! this is what I wanted.. to be writable just by admin..
<tuxican> maybe I should try with Knoppix if it works okay? coz_ & keito_
<nahiara> yes can
<coz_> shooree,  I dont see anything indicating it will run on linux though
<Guest85246> ok thanks
<nahiara> nio doy ingles vale
<keito_> Guest85246, no worries
<madjoe> Stargaze: it doesn't work for a normal user.. I didn't try it with an admin.. my bad
<coz_> tuxican,  i didnt see which video card you have   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<gamerx> hey, how do i install java, i downloaded the .bin but cant install it
<keito_> tuxican, you can but I'm guessing it will, still worth a shot
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i always set it where my main user (me) has access. but no one else.
<jimlovell777> gamerx: It's in the repos
<tuxican> I have an ATI Radeon 9800
<Dr_Willis> gamerx:  theres no need to download the .bin - its in the repos
<coz_> gamerx,  open synaptic package manager   hit Search type in  sun java
<gamerx> i know i installed all of the java ones it still dosent work
<Dr_Willis> !java | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Stargaze> gamerx: try chmod +x blabla.bin
<Dr_Willis> gamerx:  perhaps state what dosent work
<shooree> coz_, hm. but I reckoned since it mentions Mac and Linux, that it supports them
<coz_> gamerx,  then look for sun java6 plugin install that and it will pull down what you need
<coz_> shooree,  ok I didnt see that hold on   I think I need to create an account first
<shooree> oh
<keito_> so i guess I'm the only one experiencing a runaway process... weird
<jimlovell777> gamerx: The firefox plugin doesn't work?
<shooree> coz I can pastebin the info
<gamerx> wait , im checking synaptic
<Dr_Willis> shooree:  i recall ages ago some 'mono somthing.exe' or similer command.. but i cant even rember what mono app it was.. i do rember it was not very well done. :)
<coz_> shooree,  ok
<shooree> coz_, gimme a sec
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<Stargaze> isn't mono the equiv of .NET?
<keito_> yes
<jazzjack>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:   Yep - thats why i avoide it
<keito_> mono is evil - but I still need it for gnome-do
<OerHeks> !cups
<Stargaze> lol
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_Willis> Mono, the open source development platform based on the .NET framework,
<keito_> Mono, the open source development platform based on Evil
<tux_> does anyone actually prefer empathy over pidgin ?
<tuxican> coz_ my terminal displays Radeon 9800 *PRO*
<keito_> tux, no
<jimlovell777> tux_:  Not I
<Dr_Willis> anything that uses  names like '.net' and 'C#' is worth running away from
<OerHeks> tux_ yes
<tux_> keito_, jimlovell777 its sooo bad,
<tuxican> but I only have a Radeon 9800
<shooree> coz_, http://pastebin.com/SXPyS2FG
<Stargaze> or names like 'microsoft'
<Yd1985_> what?
<keito_> Dr_Willis, I just aim and shoot
<tuxican> does that matter?
<rzx2371> tux: no
<coz_> tuxican,  ok  you need to speak with someone real familiar with ati cards to be sure you have the correct driver installed  redean or fglrx  I have no idea if that card support the open driver or not
<tux_> empathy can't send files right?
<tuxican> hmm okay
<coz_> tuxican,  hold on
<tuxican> thanks for your attention coz_!
<solow> Okay so I just installed guest additions on the virtual box, and added a folder to share from my machine to my virtual machine. Where can I access this folder on the virtual machine?
<tuxican> bye bye
<jimlovell777> tux_: it has annoying account controls, doesn't support IRC commands, etc... I remove it, though I probably wouldn't if I didn't use IRC
<coz_> oh man he left
<denwer> solow, which os ?
<keito_> coz_, looks like he ditched
<solow> xp
<tux_> jimlovell777, use xchat or pidgin for IRC
<coz_> keito_,  I see that darn it
<coz_>  For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<tux_> hell even irssi is better than empathy
<keito_> coz_, 8)
<coz_> well there anyway :)
<denwer> try add network storage or what it is... somewhere it "this computer"... dont remember clearly
<denwer> solow, try add network storage or what it is... somewhere it "this computer"... dont remember clearly
<coz_> shooree,  did you pastebin that stuff?
<leander_craig> hmm unable to configure integrated laptop webcam with ubuntu
<keito_> well, I'm not getting anywhere here guys, peace out
<shooree> coz_, yes I did, you must have missed it
<shooree> coz_, http://pastebin.com/SXPyS2FG
<solow> denwer, I have no idea what you mean :$
<coz_> leander_craig,  I dont think you alone with that  I have had no luck with my web cam here either
<coz_> shooree,  thanks reading now
<leander_craig> ah is it now
<shooree> leander_craig, I got mine working through cheese automatically
<leander_craig> so thats a known bug with ubuntu?
<jngdwe> hi, does anyone know if the 10.2 catalyst drivers work with 9.10 yet?
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  my webcam works fine. :) do it depends on the laptop and webcam
<leander_craig> shooree , cheese is a chat client ?
<jngdwe> I need my 3d acceleration >_<
<shooree> had no bugs whatsovever with Acer CrystalEye, leander_craig
<shooree> cheese is a webcam util leander_craig
<leander_craig> aah
<Dr_Willis> Cheese is fun to play with  with the grandkids. :)
<shooree> just get it from the repos
<shooree> Dr_Willis, that too :)
<jimlovell777> I like the real time effects available with Cheese
<Lappie> how do i clear this chat screen
<coz_> shooree,  when you open synaptic  and hit Search and type in   mono   make sure you have libmono installed and read the other mono packages to see if you might need them as well
<leander_craig> getting cheese lets see if it works
<Dr_Willis> Lappie:  depends on your irc clint
<Dr_Willis> client
<Lappie> xchat
<Dr_Willis> xchat has some good docs.. try /clear perhaps
<leander_craig> so why dosent webcam work oob with 9.10
<jngdwe> Hello? Does anyone have ubuntu 9.10 with working ATI Radeon 4xxx?
<Dr_Willis> pr check your menus
<Lappie> good job that workd
<Lappie> ty
<shooree> coz_, okies will do that now. Thanks a bunch. let me know if you want an invite for the game itself, since it's closed beta. it's essentially DotA
<coz_> man there are a bunch of "mono" pacakges in synaptic :)
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  theres 10000's of types of webcams..
<coz_> shooree,  I wish I had time for more than solitaire  :)
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  and like ONE man that loves making drivers for them in linux
<leander_craig> yes  @ dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  i saw an artical on him once. Its like his hobby.
<rzx2371> shooree: is your webcam works with ekiga? mine is not
<solow> cant find the shared folder
<leander_craig> bless that man
<Dr_Willis> If the webcam works with cheese.. then it does work out of the box. :) it just dosent have any apps to use with it
<shooree> rzx2371, I don't use ekiga but mine does work with Skype
<wal3> hello. my system (ubuntu 9.10) uses to crash since I updated some packages. how can I see whats the reason?
<Younder> only criminals use scype
<solow> anyone :P?
<Younder> skype
<shooree> coz_, yes there's a million mono packages and I've got quite a few libmono packages installed already. :/
<rzx2371> shooree: is it using chipset Suyin or what?
<shooree> I'll post on them forums and see where that gets me
<denwer> solow: i sent you message that if you have time ill send you pictures
<leander_craig> dr_wills when i boot up it says "error anlog phy found...."
<Younder> according to the italian poliece at any rate
<shooree> rzx2371, aaaah... if you tell me how to find that out, I'll be glad to tell you
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  means nothing to me.. how do you know thas related to the webcam?
<leander_craig> coz the rest of my drivers work fine , and the webcam blue light flashes just before the message
<coz_> shooree,  mm  then I am puzzled for sure... I dont use mono much for anything as far as I know so I cant speak with any authority on running an application that requires it    if no one has an answer here you might want to try the ##linux channel ...they may have a few people there with this experience
<lucy> hola
<rzx2371> shoree: lsusb
<raihan_> কী অবস্থা?
<sernylan> jngdwe:  Radeon 4xxx, I think it matters 4?xx.
<raihan_> সবাই কেমন আছো?
<lucy> hola!!
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<delivos> how do i find out which sound system i'm using?
<erUSUL> !es | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<raihan_> LUCY hola
<lucy> hola raihan
 * sernylan is impressed with the international fonts today.
 * delivos too
<remedios> ola
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<remedios> what spain?
<weechat_user> morgen
<lucy> que??
<delivos> eftermiddag
<raihan_> LUCY do u want to ask anuthing?
<cyberbluntz> ola senora
<mycomp> english???!!
<weechat_user> german
<wal3> hello. my system (ubuntu 9.10) uses to crash since I updated some packages. how can I see whats the reason?
<cyberbluntz> me2 wal
<weechat_user> which pagages
<raihan_> LUCY hola
<cyberbluntz> do you use tor?
<raihan_> u r back
<raihan_> @LUCY English?
<Pici> !de | weechat_user
<lucy> no
<wal3> cyberbluntz: no, I don't use tor.
<ubottu> weechat_user: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jamjam> wal3, System,Administration, System log viewer, or /var/log/
<eurythmia> wal3, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<raihan_> i dont know german
<hoover_> so why do any window on ubuntu appear fixed at the top left corner instead of anywhere else on the screen??! is there a way to set it up ?!!
<weechat_user> which packages
<sergbr> hola alguien habla español
<lucy> yo
<weechat_user> wie ändere ich meinen namen
<Pici> !es | sergbr lucy
<ubottu> sergbr lucy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mydokumen> hi
<sergbr> hola lucy
<Pici> weechat_user: #ubuntu-de
<sergbr> licy
<sergbr> lucy
<weechat_user> how do i change my name
<lucy> hola sergr
<sergbr> que hases lucy
<lucy> nada y tu?
<cyberbluntz> lol
<erUSUL> lucy: sergbr no podeis hablar español aqui. por favor entrad en el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar
<sergbr> ps a ki escychando muiquilla xd
<hoover_> mach nen schrägstrich und NICK dahinter dann LEER und nick, so: /nick neuer_nick
<jimlovell777> weechat_user: "/nick newname" without quotes
<lucy> xd
<sergbr> cuantos años tienes lucy
<erUSUL> lucy: sergbr Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pablete> hola
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * grobda24 says hi
<lucy> 11 y tu?
<lucy> 12
<sergbr> lucy cuantos años tienes
<Cyber_Akuma> How do I reduce the timeout in grub2 from 10 seconds to 3?
<hoover_> lucy: #ubuntu-fr
<grobda24> Is Nouveau nvidia driver suitable for simple 2D acceleration yet (not 3D) ?
<jimlovell777> Cyber_Akuma: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<iceroot> !gksudo | jimlovell777
<ubottu> jimlovell777: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cyberbluntz> hehe
<jimlovell777> Cyber_Akuma: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<wal3> in logs is nothing about system freeze
<jimlovell777> iceroot: Better?
<delivos> !da
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<delivos> awesome!
<shooree> rzx2371, dude sorry for the delay. yes my webcam is a Suyin thingy afterall
<Andillusion> hi folks...
<shooree> rzx2371, Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
<rzx2371> shooree: thanks
<raihan_> I installed ubuntu 9.10 and then installed windows XP. but my XP doesn't start now. what happened?
<Cyber_Akuma> you really should install windows first, makes things a lot easier
<Andillusion> raihan_: Cyber is right... Windows does not give a damn on other Systems installed on the computer.
<Andillusion> But i wonder why you can boot Ubuntu now...
<raihan_> there is no prob. with ubuntu
<umbra_> need to create the deafult user ubuntu same as exists in the live cd w/o password and same assignments of group ids etc...anybody got a commandline to do this? info is:uid=999(ubuntu),gid=999(ubuntu),groups=999(ubuntu),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare)
<celia> holaaa
<celia> hello
<celia> holaaa
<cyberbluntz> hola
<celia> quien es
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jamjam> raihan, check the /boot/grub/ for menu.lst on the ubuntu system and ensure the windows chainloader has the correct number. Although it is often easier to install windows then ubuntu as ubuntu will sort it out for you
<celia> hola cyberbluntz
<cyberbluntz> hi
<dehqan> what is this about
<dehqan>  2010-03-04 00:32:54 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/rename rename /usr/bin/prename 60 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/rename.1.gz rename.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/prename.1.gz
<shooree> coz_, I found the necessary three bloody libs! downloading to see if it will do the trick
<celia> hola
<celia> hola
<lucy> hola
<solow> emesene keeps giving me this error message: http://pastebin.com/BMRf4nWX
<jimlovell777> !repeat | celia
<coz_> shooree,  cool    let me know which they were and if they work :)
<erUSUL> dehqan: the systems setted up prename as the default rename command
<ubottu> celia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<celia> hola
<leander_craig> ola celia
<Gangrel> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shooree> coz_, sure thing
<sernylan> Anyone else got audacity installed?
<cyberbluntz> what is it
<jimlovell777> sernylan: I do. Why?
<cyberbluntz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lucy> que tal ?
<sernylan> jimlovell777: Are waveforms rendering fine?
<dehqan> erUSUL: what is it in 9.04
<celia> muy bien y tu??
<lucy> bien
<LjL> !es | lucy, celia
<ubottu> lucy, celia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimlovell777> sernylan: Yep. 9.10
<iceroot> jimlovell777: much better :)
<erUSUL> dehqan: prename is default in ubuntu/debian afaik
<celia> helllo
<jimlovell777> iceroot: :)
<celia> lo siento pero yo no  hablo ingles hablo español y por eso no entiendo nada
<dehqan> erUSUL: so what was reason to doing so in upgrade ?
<lucy> jeje
<JOHN_DILLINGER> ciao
<sernylan> jimlovell777: I'm running 9.10 amd64, and the rendering is too crocky to edit.  Also have sweep, and no problem there.
<jimlovell777> !es | celia
<ubottu> celia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JOHN_DILLINGER> ho
<JOHN_DILLINGER> hi
<jessegenereux> can anyone answer any RAM questions?
<JOHN_DILLINGER> can you speack italian???
<celia> ho hi de que
<iceroot> !it | jessegenereux
<ubottu> jessegenereux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jimlovell777> sernylan: Well I'm on x86 so that might explain something.
<erUSUL> dehqan: probably is a default action in the install scripts of the package (just like althought dash is default sh in ubuntu it does the alternatives thing too)
<lucy> tu tienes tarea celia?
<celia> yo no
<celia> y tu
<lucy> yo 3 act
<sernylan> jimlovell777:  by the way, how many people recognize you have the name of an astronaut?
<celia> bueno adioss
<coz_> JOHN_DILLINGER,   #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> lucy: celia esto no es un canal para habalr del colegio. entrad en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jimlovell777> sernylan: 1 in 1000
<jessegenereux> im not running a 64-bit but I have 4GB(2 x 2gb) but when I check the system monitor it says only 2gb
<Sensiva> jessegenereux you must use 64bit OS to use 4GB ram
<delivos> what audio system am i using?
<sernylan> jimlovell777: I probably wouldn't, but for a sample beginning one of the songs on Zdob Si Zdub's "Agroromantica" CD.
<PwrSurge> hi, for the strangest reason, my left mouse button does not work under ubuntu
<PwrSurge> any ideas?
<wzssyqa> jessegenereux: use pae kernel
<cyberbluntz> powersurge?
<PwrSurge> works fine in other OS
<jessegenereux> wow that sucks...when i put ubuntu on my desktop PC it only had 512mb of ram...i was giving the 2x2gb sticks.....thanks sensiva
<cyberbluntz> aka jason?
<PwrSurge> no i'm not jason
<coz_> JOHN_DILLINGER,  vai al #ubuntu-it, possono partare italiano
<umbra_> I need to create the default user/group  ubuntu  as it exists on the live cd  with the same assignments of group ids etc...what would be the commandline to do this? id output is:uid=999(ubuntu),gid=999(ubuntu),groups=999(ubuntu),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare)
<Sensiva> jessegenereux I am using 64bit , and it works fine
<PwrSurge> right clicking works fine
<wzssyqa> jessegenereux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic-pae
<PwrSurge> this is on a laptop using the touchpad
<wzssyqa> jessegenereux: apt:linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic-pae
<PwrSurge> same thing happens if I plug in a usb mouse
<obiwan_> hey guys what default dhclient uses networkmanager?
<PwrSurge> left mouse button not working
<obiwan_> i googled but didn't fuond
<PwrSurge> it's a driver issue
<shooree> coz_, libmono-winforms2.0-cil libmono-microsoft-visualbasic8.0-cil and libmono-i18n2.0-cil are needed, in addition to using 'mono' as a run command
<dehqan> what is back-port repositry for ?
<erUSUL> !backport | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shooree> thanks for your input, mate
<coz_> shooree,  yikes :)
<shooree> :) all is good
<basncy> 试试能不能打中文
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TardisGuy>  pen drive and having a tiny persistance fs
<TardisGuy> I usually run 64 bit Ubuntu. But i was going to throw 32 for compatability. Seeing now there is a true performance difference, i have no problem tweaking to get a fer things working
<TardisGuy> son of a... wrong buttons
<umbra_> jimlovell777,  I wonder how many would have recognized it without the movie apollo 13. (I've actually got one of  Lovell's autographs)
<aimtrainer> Hey! Can anyone please explain to me how to boot from an external harddrive or memory stick using grub. Grub is in the mbr of the internal harddrive. The notebook fails to boot from usb - that's why I'm asking
<jimlovell777> umbra_: Do you really? Lucky. I'm headed to the cape this July for the second to last shuttle launch, very excited.
<TardisGuy> I want to know the name of the program that will allow me to install ubuntu from an external hard drive (with another install on it)
<wzssyqa> aimtrainer: descripe it clearley
<TardisGuy> like when you boot the live cd and "install ubuntu" right there
<TardisGuy> if you give me a keyword i can google it
<coz_> shooree, thanks I have kept thos in a text file incase someone else asks ...its working now though?
<wzssyqa> aimtrainer: maybe,you should setup in bios,or etc
<umbra_> jimlovell777, excellent...last time I was down there was for glenn's return.
<jimlovell777> umbra_: Double lucky.
<dehqan> xargs: aptitude: exited with status 255; aborting
<tofi> aimtrainer: did you switch the Boot Device priority to include USB?
<tofi> you have to Plug in the USB Device before powering on the Laptop to do this
<aimtrainer> tofi, yes - removable device is on topb
<aimtrainer> *top
<tully> Sorry in advance as this might be a OSX question however. I currently run samba on a VPS server overseas. I have installed samba and shorewall, unblocked the ports and for all Window and linux machines, it connects fine. However with any OSX machine i cant connect. Is there any setting within OSX which could restrict access due to OS?
<tully> *Is there any setting within samba that could restrict access
<jimlovell777> dehqan: dpkg --get-selections > file  then  cat file > dpkg --set-selections  then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<aimtrainer> and I can also load a boot menu where i can select the device I want to boot from. when I select dvd or removable device it looks like it trys for a second and then goes to the usual grub
<umbra_> jimlovell777, you should meet a friend of mine.  He has autographs and mission patches from every known US space launch crew.
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<PwrSurge> in xev, there's no event when left clicking
<PwrSurge> so i'm lost
<Andillusion> ciao sandro...
<jimlovell777> umbra_: :-O
<dehqan> jimlovell777: what will that command do exactly ? will it reinstall packages that are installed ?
<jimlovell777> dehqan: Yes, it's supposed to
<umbra_> jimlovell777, it's quite a collection.
<jimlovell777> umbra_: Certainly sounds like it.
<dehqan> jimlovell777: and will install those packages that are not installed ?
<jimlovell777> dehqan: nope
<sernylan> tully, perhaps ports to open on OSX?
<umbra_> jimlovell777, if you're into that sort of memorabilia thing hang on and i'll private message you something after i find it...
<jimlovell777> umbra_: Ok, thanks.
<PwrSurge> I guess everyone is stumped huh?
<dehqan> jimlovell777: this  sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade only upgrade packages ?
<jimlovell777> dehqan: That should install the selections that are not currently installed.
<the-erm> what program would you run to enable/disable services?
<dehqan> jimlovell777: so why do you say nope ?
<the-erm> I can't seem to find it in the menu.
<erUSUL> !bum | the-erm
<ubottu> the-erm: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  sudo service XXXXX stop
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  it depends on the service and your ubuntu version also
<obiwan_> guys could anybody give me google ip? my internet doesn't work and i'm suspecting it's dns problem, i need googles ip to ping it
<the-erm> Dr_Willis: so no gui?
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  No idea. I rarely messed with old guis.
<gwtl> obiwan_: 64.233.179.104
<obiwan_> ty gwtl
<the-erm> that appears to be the same thing as /etc/init.d/service stop
<obiwan_> it works, so it gotta be dns right gwtl ?
<gwtl> must be
<obiwan_> yesterday i had the same problem
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  get away from the /etc/init.d/XXXXX type ussage.  its slowly being obsoleted
<the-erm> There used to be a gui program that would allow you to enable/disable all that stuff.
<obiwan_> hecking spain dns ghghghr
<the-erm> noooo
<the-erm> I like the init.d scripts.
<gwtl> try setting a different dns server?
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  the move to UPSTART has  changed a lot of things
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  get over it. Sysv is getting phased out.. Upstart is getting phased in
<obiwan_> gwtl: could you please tell me your dns?
<the-erm> So how in the world do you get a list of all your services?
<Nacho> hola
<obiwan_> gwtl: or some one that you know works good
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  sudo service list   or somthing like that
<the-erm> I liked being able to go to a folder and just ls to see what was installed.
<Nacho> nacho
<gwtl> obiwan_: I use our university network's one
<obiwan_> oh ok gwtl
<the-erm> oh well I guess the smart people know how to fix things so it's more complicated.
<hackoo> my phone memory card is not showing in ubuntu. I have connected via usb and selected mass storage.
<obiwan_> please could anybody tell me some dns working fine?
<umbra_> jimlovell777, hope that didn't overload your system
<gwtl> obiwan_: hmmm, I wonder if you could use google....
<obiwan_> i can't gwtl  :(
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  actually Upstart is a LOT simpiler in many ways.. but since you havent read up on it..... well...
<obiwan_> oh doyo mean with ip gwtl ?
<obiwan_> yeah maybe it works lemme try
<gwtl> obiwan_: I mean use google as dns server
<Dr_Willis> the-erm:  some serices are still using the sysv method. but thats getting les and less with each new ubuntu release
<obiwan_> gwtl: how? adding that ip to my resolv.conf?
<gwtl> obiwan_: no idea
<pcoperator> aan
<obiwan_> that's google server ip
<gwtl> obiwan_: I'll se if i can find out
<obiwan_> i don't think they use it as dns too
<obiwan_> ok
<pcoperator> halooo
<sakhi> I have a acer Extensa 5635G I need a driver for Atheros ar8131 Gigabit for Ubuntu 9.10 has anyone had this problem before?
<obiwan_> if not, please just google some dns address, thanks
<dehqan> jimlovell777: you said ; That should install the selections that are not currently installed. how about selections that are currently installed or purged or ... will reinstall them ?
<pcoperator> dimana obiwan
<obiwan_> hi pcoperator
<rzx237> obiwan: openDns 208.67.222.222
<obiwan_> rzx237: thanks i'll try that
<wzssyqa> google dns is 8.8.8.8
<obiwan_> nice wzssyqa ahah
<obiwan_> easy to remember
<wzssyqa> and 8.8.4.4
<gwtl> obiwan_: I foud a possible solution
<dehqan>  dpkg --get-selections > file  then  cat file > dpkg --set-selections  then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade   ,  That should install the selections that are not currently installed. how about selections that are currently installed or purged or ... will reinstall them ?
<the-erm> Ok back to my original question ... how do you disable it?  How do you turn them off so they aren't running?  There used to be a gui that did it.
<gwtl> obiwan_: seems wzssyqa beat me to it
<wzssyqa> obiwan_: they may spent lot
<CASILLAS> olaaaa
<CASILLAS> 3rcip1n24t
<CASILLAS> 3rçvñpO35Tybjv53v
<CASILLAS> 355555555554
<CASILLAS> ergbe4tb
<FloodBot1> CASILLAS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwtl> obiwan_:  edit the /etc/resolv.conf file and add above two ip address:   nameserver 8.8.8.8  nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Jimi_Neutral> clonezilla keeps telling me that /media/disk-1/ does not exist when it tried to save an image of a HDD I am cloning there....does anyone have any idea why this would be?
<pigdude> Which package(s) should I install for a minimal KDE environment?
<wzssyqa> pigdude: kde-base
<archman> hello
<wzssyqa> pigdude: kdebase
<pigdude> wzssyqa, thanks
<archman> i want to remove my swap partition (as it's useless to me...) and add that free space to the main partition (root). is it enough to just remove the swap, create the ext3, and join it with /?
<pigdude> wzssyqa, yea I was confused for a sec. didn't it used to have the hyphen?
<gwtl> If I press Space+Ctrl+KEY nothing happens
<gwtl> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> i always put at least 512mb swap on all my HD's :)
<obiwan_> gwtl: many thanks i did so and it works fine
<gwtl> obiwan_: nice
<sushuangping> good evening
<pigdude> sushuangping, good monring
<pigdude> sushuangping, *morning
<jimlovell777> dehqan: I don't believe so.
<JOHN_DILLINGER> caio
 * pigdude goes kde
<JOHN_DILLINGER> ciao
<wzssyqa> Dr_Willis: leave it there
<wzssyqa> Dr_Willis: join partio is very suck
<sushuangping> I am from china
<Dr_Willis> wzssyqa:  tell it to archman
<Dr_Willis> :)
<wzssyqa> Dr_Willis: ?
<the-erm> erUSUL thanks ... I guess bum did the trick
<Dr_Willis> wzssyqa:  archman  is the one wanting to remove swap not me
<Jimi_Neutral> clonezilla keeps telling me that /media/disk-1/ does not exist when it tried to save an image of a HDD I am cloning there....does anyone have any idea why this would be?
<wzssyqa> archman: you want to remove swap?
<sushuangping> good evening every one =大家晚上好
<archman> wzssyqa, well, looking if it's safe to do it, as i have only 1.2GB of phy memory
<wzssyqa> sushuangping: here is not place to teach chinese
<archman> wzssyqa, as i see that this swap i have (900mb) is not enough for me to hibernate the pc, and it's empty almost always (it has 65mb atm :D)
<wzssyqa> archman: since you have not to much phy mem ,then,you need seap
<archman> aah ok
<archman> :S
<archman> wzssyqa, do i need exactly the same swap size as my phy mem, or 20% more, maybe?
<archman> wzssqa or is it better to use tuxonice for hibernation?
<wzssyqa> archman: ago,suggestion is 2 times
<archman> oh cr.. :S
<Chousuke> twice your ram is too much I think
<archman> yes, for modern system
<archman> read it somewhere...
<archman> for low end machines is 2x i guess
<archman> not sure, tho
<Chousuke> if you need to hibernate, 1.2 times amount of RAM or something is probably okay
<wzssyqa> for sleep,1 time,is need
<Dr_Willis> Swap ammount depends mor eon the system. then any rule of thumnb.
<Chousuke> you can always add more swap later anyway
<Dr_Willis> :)
<leander_craig> right dr wills got me cam working ;)
<Dr_Willis> if you got 128mb of ram.. you proberly want more then 2x ram for swap :P
<wzssyqa> now,hd is so cheap
<archman> Chousuke, seems like i need maybe 500MB more on swpa partition :D I got two ntfs partitions, one / ext 3, can i resize some and add it to the swap? is it safe?
<Chousuke> in fact, swap partitions are rather silly nowadays
<wzssyqa> maybe,do not mind 2 G
<wzssyqa> archman: you can get a file as swap
<archman> wzssyqa i know
<Chousuke> since you can just do dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1M count=1024 && mkswap swapfile && swapon swapfile to add a gigabyte :P
<Dr_Willis> I always just keep 512mb of swap on every hd on every system i got and dont worry about it. :)
<Red_HamsterX> If you allocate too much swap and find that Linux is favouring it over RAM a bit too much, you can play with the swappiness value.
<Dr_Willis> You cant hibernate/suspend to a swapfile..  i belive.
<archman> wzssyqa i know, that's why i want to remove the swap and use that space as for the swapfile
<archman> Dr_Willis, tuxonice?
<wzssyqa> archman: you can use 2 swaps
<Dr_Willis> archman:   Not tried that.
<archman> http://www.tuxonice.net
<gwtl> Chousuke: so... you don't need a physical swap partition?
<Dr_Willis> You can use 10+ swap partions :P f ya wanted to
<wzssyqa> archman: 1 phy,1 file
<Chousuke> gwtl: correct
<TardisGuy> So ive been doing more reading. Question: If i were to install a command line and apt-get ubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-desktop on two seperate users (homes) would that eliminate the icon redundancy i get when i instal two variants?
<archman> lol
<Dr_Willis> dont put the swap file on a NFS fileserver. :)
<archman> erm..
<researcher1> what is the way to secure surfing in Ubuntu? Can anonymity be enjoyed while browsing ?
<Chousuke> gwtl: you might need one for hibernation though. I haven't checked. :P
<gwtl> Chousuke: ah
<archman> don't know what to do...i might shrink of of ntfs partitions
<archman> and add it to the swap then
<sushuangping> 有没有湖南人？
<archman> i wanna try that hibernate
<archman> seems cool
<erUSUL> !cn | sushuangping
<ubottu> sushuangping: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<archman> better than speel
<gwtl> Chousuke: hmmm, that would be the main use for swap  (main as in using most of it)
<archman> sleep*
<wzssyqa> sushuangping: go to #ubuntu-cn
<frontendloader> anyone know how to change out xulrunner-dev versions in aptitude? or will this break things, I'm trying to install mongodb and I'm getting dependency problems
<frontendloader> xulrunner-dev: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1-dev (>= 1.9.1.3+build1+nobinonly) but it is not going to be installed
<sushuangping> good
<eurythmia> TardisGuy, no. when you run apt-get you install systemwide, not to homedirs. The icon redundancy happens when users log in with more than one type of session, and the DE saves all of its icons to ~/Desktop
<archman> Chousuke, can i just unmount this ntfs partition from which i wanna take 500MB and add it to the swap (when swapoff)?
<ssv1994> will I break my PC if I will turn it on and turn it off every day for 1 - 2 hours?
<eurythmia> archman, is the partition on the same drive you have linux installed to?
<mguy> ssv1994: no, back when I had windows 95 I used to do that every day
<Chousuke> archman: you mean unmount, resize, make swap, add swap? :/
<pigdude> OK, so I'm in KDE now :)
<Chousuke> archman: or what?
<archman> eurythmia, no :)
<wzssyqa> pigdude: a great speed
<archman> eurythmia, partition is ntfs (ex-windows :D)
<pigdude> GVim doesn't appear in the KMenu...
<major_redhat> question - would reformatting my harddrive from ext3 to ext4 improve boot performance? Im using 9.04
<eurythmia> archman, then yeah, you can unmount all drives on the partition, resize the ntfs partition, and then do your magic ;)
<dsnyders> HI all!  Is there an app other than audacity for cutting/pasting music?  Audiacity is having problems on my machine.
<eurythmia> archman, (*safely*)
<archman> Chousuke: unmount, resize ntfs, add swap, join to swap :D possible?
<Chousuke> archman: sure.
<Chousuke> archman: there's no need to turn off swap at any point either
<archman> eurythmia, Chousuke, thanks :)
<ssv1994> mguy: thanks, I just didn't knew anything about my question
<Chousuke> archman: you can add and remove swap partitions or files dynamically
<mguy> major_redhat: Not worth it, get an SSD if it bothers you that much
<eurythmia> archman, oops, slydexia strikes again: s/all drives on the partition/all partitions on the drive/
<erUSUL> !info mhwaveedit |  dsnyders
<eurythmia> s/slydexia/slysdexia/
<ubottu> dsnyders: mhwaveedit (source: mhwaveedit): Simple and fast GTK2 sound editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.15-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 350 kB, installed size 940 kB
<major_redhat> mguy: i would do that but I've heard that ubuntu will drastically reduce the lifespan of an SSD
<archman> eurythmia ;)
<TardisGuy> euythmia: thank you kindly for your response however i mean to say the programs it installs, i see it in the menus. For example KDE's "explorer" (forgot the name) will appear on gnomes menu.
<mguy> major_redhat: Lies!
<eurythmia> archman, :)
<cyberbrain> hello...i have an issue with eclipse and GTK2 libs...i have installed libgtk and glibc...i can compile program from console and it works...but from eclipse it won't...i have entered alll paths of CFLAG in include dir and i still get this msg: undefined reference to `gtk_init'...any suggestion?
<major_redhat> mguy: and plus i have no money for it :P
<mguy> major_redhat: Well just be patient. How often do you reboot anyway?
<dsnyders> Thanks erUSUL.  Audacity is the second program to stop working properly since my upgrade to 9.04
<cyberbluntz> hey guys, what prog is this guy spoofing with? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbWBoR4E64
<archman> Chousuke, hmm, can i maybe see somewhere, how much EXACTLY maximum swap space will i ever need with this setup now? i don't want to resize now, and then end up with "34 bytes more required" :D
<major_redhat> mguy: i dual boot win7 and ubuntu 9.04, and 9.04 takes roughly 15-16 seconds according to bootchart
<pigdude> does anybody know how to get GTK programs to use the keyboard in KDE
<Chousuke> archman: that's impossible to know for sure
<archman> Chousuke, ok
<Chousuke> archman: it depends entirely on what you do
<Chousuke> archman: how much RAM do you have?
<roxi> ola
<archman> Chousuke, 1.22GB!
<wanso> qeners
<Chousuke> archman: 2GB should be plenty, then
<archman> Chousuke, yes...
<mguy> major_redhat: That's too long?
<wanso> quien ers
<cyberbrain> any exp with eclipse+GTK+CPP?
<major_redhat> mguy: and to answer your question i reboot at least once or twice a day from windows into linux
<roxi> llo
<wanso> putos
<roxi> y you
<archman> Chousuke, you said 10-20% + on phy mem or something?
<cyberbluntz> !es | wanso
<ubottu> wanso: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<major_redhat> mguy: no its not too long i was just curious as to whether the change from ext3 to ext4 would have any performance benifits
<cyberbluntz> you realize he's swearing
<roxi> me voywapo
<cyberbluntz> calling you all pussy'd
<dsnyders> major_redhat, If your machine has the "horsepower" run one of your OSs in a virtual machine.
<major_redhat> dsnyders: i dual boot because of kdenlive
<umang> What's the best place to ask about the Ubuntu Team Wiki license?
<umang> #ubuntu-doc doesn't have too many people.
<major_redhat> dsnyders: and compiz too
<wzssyqa> umang: maybe,some mailing list
<Red_HamsterX> umang, that's where I'd point you anyway. You're likely to get a higher-quality/more reliable response there.
<dsnyders> major_redhat, Sorry, not familiar with kdenlive.  What's keeping you on windows?
<umang> Red_HamsterX, I tried yesterday and today. Nobody replied...
<major_redhat> dsnyders: specialy programs that i need for my job at school
<Red_HamsterX> umang, cross-reference the usernames against Launchpad and find someone who seems important, then highlight them.
<umang> wzssyqa, I'll see. Maybe The documentation team's if they have a public one.
<major_redhat> dsnyders: and if i had the money, i would totally get a second 7200 rpm 2.5 hard drive and install 9.04 entirely on it
<umang> Red_HamsterX, Are you sure that's not a rude thing to do?
<Red_HamsterX> umang, IRC highlights aren't usually considered rude if you have a good reason for singling out an individual. Unsolicited PMs are bad, though.
<umang> Red_HamsterX, OK. Thanks. :)
<major_redhat> dsnyders: and plus my T400 gets roughly 6 hours of battery life when I run win7, compared to 2 or 3 from ubuntu
<bran_> why is win 7 better with the battery life?
<Red_HamsterX> umang, it would probably help to start by saying "I have a question about the Wiki license and I noticed that you're a major contributor. Can you answer a few questions?" or something like that.
<Dr_Willis> bran_:  optmized drivers most likely
<umang> Red_HamsterX, Thanks! :) Will do that.
<dsnyders> major_redhat, My HP used to get 7 hours.  Now it's down to something like 15-20 minutes.
<askhader> bran_: What you mean to say is why is Windows 7 better with battery life out of the box?
<dsnyders> bran_, linux is notoriously bad when it comes to laptop battery usage.
<Guest33318> is there a way to keep gnome icons aligned to the right instead of automagically going to the left ?
<Tearran> you have to change the batteries about 1 a year
<askhader> dsnyders: I don't think that's a fair generalization. It all depends on how good you are at optimizing
<Tearran> 2 if you discharge 1nce a month
<bran_> my acer gets about equal battery life w/o any tweeks
<bran_> xp and ubuntu tho
<dsnyders> askhader, Is there a distro that comes tuned for laptops?
<bran_> cant speak to win 7
<major_redhat> bran_: i have a customized mode in Lenovo's power management utility
<Yanick_> hi, I just removed old unused kernel modules, but GRUB still finds the boot image files; how can I remove those useless entries?
<major_redhat> bran_: sorry about the delayed response
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  rerun Update-grub
<Yanick_> I just did
<bran_> no problem, any tweaks beyond power management?
<Yanick_> it found everything
<major_redhat> bran_: 9 - cell battery count?
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  you dident remove Just the modules? but the kernels as well?  You may of missed somthing
<Yanick_> I don't know why, I don't have linux-kernel-2.6.31-14 installed, but the boot image is still there
<wzssyqa> Yanick_: did you copy a kernel there,yourself?
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, I specified in Synaptic to "completely remove" the linux-headers-2.x.x-x and it did, but grub still finds initrd-2.x.x-x, etc.
<Yanick_> wzssyqa, of course not
<Yanick_> wzssyqa, always used Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  i always just cheat and use the Ubuntu-tweak tool to clean mine..    when i bother to clean out kernels. :)
<dsnyders> Yanick_, As far as I know, you have to manually remove boot images.  Grub has a mechanism for only showing the most recent, but it only drops them from the menu, not the machine.
<wzssyqa> Yanick_: del it
<Yanick_> wel.... this should get fixed in the uninstall process
<major_redhat> dsnyders: how old was your laptop?
<dsnyders> major_redhat, two years, maybe three.
<leander_craig> so just configured all my hardware , looking to optimize mt ubuntu box , any advice?
<leander_craig> boot time
<dsnyders> major_redhat, Original battery.
<Yanick_> wzssyqa, alright. wasn't sure it was safe; I was asking first
<major_redhat> dsnyders: 15 - 20 minutes sounds about right for the original battery
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, where is the grub menu.lst file in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<wzssyqa> Yanick_: have a livecd
<leander_craig> yanick , boot
<wzssyqa> Yanick_: and move the files
<leander_craig> ./boot/grub
<dsnyders> major_redhat, The thing that irks me is that the fall-off isn't gradual.  Two weeks ago I was getting 30-45 minutes of battery life, then poof! 15 minutes.
<Dr_Willis>  Yanick_  grub2 does it differently
<Yanick_> leander_craig, menu.lst is neither in /boot nor /boot/grub
<wzssyqa> Yanick_: it depens whether you upgrade or new-install
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Yanick_
<ubottu> Yanick_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, will that be in 10.04?
<TardisGuy> Yanick_: its still under boot
<chili555> Yanick_, did you remove linux-headers _and_ linux-image??
<major_redhat> dsnyders: have you ever performed a battery reset? (if your power manager utility allows you to do that)
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  grub2 is also in 10.04 and its in 9.04
<Yanick_> chili555, on the 2.6.31-14 that I don't have the package installed anymore only so far
<Yanick_> chili555, yes
<Dr_Willis> or was it 9.10.. i get my #'s wrong
<leander_craig> yanick , mine is right there 9.10 -- try -- gksudo nautilus , unhide files ..
<dsnyders> major_redhat, I tried that back when my battery lasted about an hour.  It didn't change things any.
<abhi_nav> how to make a keyboard shortcut for any application? e.g. I want a keyboard shortcut for pidgin. likewise (in future I wll create for thunderbird etc etc)
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  the gconf editor tool lets you do that. or 'ubuntu-tweak' tool
<major_redhat> dsnyders: the majority of the batteries we get at my college (all 9-cell, 85 Whr) tend to die a month after the 1 year warranty has expired
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  or i think compiz settings can also doit
<Yanick_> leander_craig, in the console, the files does not exist
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: how to do that? I also have compiz
<wzssyqa> abhi_nav: system -> perference
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  check the settings
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<KIAaze> ubuntu wiki is sloooooow :(
<Yanick_> leander_craig, unless this is Windows, ls -a should list all files.... menu.lst is NOT in /boot/grub
<cyberbluntz> kismet isnt showing me the essid, how to fix?
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  grub2 dosent use a menu.lst  it has other names
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: & wzssyqa: in system=preferences=keyboard shortcuts it is asking for name and command. what is the command?
<leander_craig> eeh , is there a grub2 any where
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  whatever command you want to run
<wzssyqa> abhi_nav: which application?
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: i want to open pidgin
<abhi_nav> wqssyq: pidgin
<wzssyqa> leander_craig: grub.cfg
<wzssyqa> abhi_nav: pidgin
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:   see what the pidgin icon launches..
<bran_> yeah just type in pidgin for the command
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: means? how to see that?
<Yanick_> alright. manually deleting the vmlinuz-* and initrd.img-* files, then updating grub seems to work
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  use the menu editor.. or drag the ocon from the menu to the desktop and check its properties
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: and where is keyboard shortcut option in compiz setting?
<Yanick_> this should be done automatically when removing linux-headers-* packages
<wzssyqa> abhi_nav: the programer is  hunman
<[diablo]> bravo Ubuntu... at last we have decent brand artwork and colors :-) bring on the dancing girls ;-)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: ok
<bran_> keyboard sgortcuts in preferences
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  in there some where.. but if you are using the gnome tools. You dont want to use the compiz ones
<[diablo]> looks great btw
<knxville> Hi, is it possible with gparted, to break up a partition and make two? for example, I have ubuntu as one partition at the moment, at the size of 500 GB, can I break it up, so I have One ubuntu, and one windows?
<knxville> Without formatting
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: actually I dotn know what gnome tools is. where it is located? should need to download it? or it is already in my pc?
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  some one mentioned it earlier.. or use the gconf editor.. or the ubuntu-tweak tool
<Yanick_> alright, rebooting now
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: Please tell me where these tools are. I dont know in details about them.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  gee.. the perferances -> Keyboard shortcuts ... seems a logicel place...
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: I am there only.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  or you INSTALL ubuntu-tweak or learn to use the gconf editor.. (not reccomended)
<koniu> hello
<koniu> I am looking for a canal irc with programming
<wzssyqa> abhi_nav: drag the menu entry to gedit
<koniu> help someone ?
<wzssyqa> abhi_nav: and you can see how it words
<trelayne> all, does anyone know where I can set the default browser to use when I click on a link in an application?
<wzssyqa> works
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  add a new one.. set the shortcut
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: and wzssyqa: ok Done!!! I have added shortcut usign command 'pidgin'. Thankyou for help. :)
<wzssyqa> trelayne: prefered applathon
<trelayne> never mind trying something out first
<trelayne> got it
<trelayne> sorry should have asked Google first :-(
<koniu> I did it byt I can find...
<koniu> *but
<koniu> *can't
<koniu> sorry
<Pici> koniu: What language?
<koniu> polish
<obiwan_> guys, shouldn't nautilus stop showing thumbnails of vids and pics with no read permissions?
<Pici> koniu: I meant what programming language, sorry :)
<obiwan_> i just realised if i put no read permissions on my private pix lib, everybody can still see the thumbnails
<obiwan_> i know i can disable thumbs, but i don't want that
<trelayne> wzssyqa, m, do I have to relogin to take effect?
<nallep> hello, I'm having trouble trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq presario 900, it just goes to a black screen and nothing happens when I try to install it.
<eurythmia> private pix lib, eh?
<wzssyqa> trelayne: no idea
<obiwan_> yeah eurythmia haha
<trelayne> wzssyqa,  ok thanks.. just doesn't see to work.. will tinkers some more..
<obiwan_> i've got busted once, i don't want another xd
<Adam> hey every
<obiwan_> hey adam
<bran_> nallep does it work with a live cd?
<Adam> wat r u guys talken about
<nallep> bran_ no it does the same thing when I try to use the try without install, it just goes to black screen and nothing happens
<obiwan_> guys things hehe, hiding images previews and stuff ahah ^_^
<Pici> Adam: This is the Ubuntu Support channel, for Ubuntu support questions.  If you want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<shuli> hi all!
<Dr_Willis> I still cant figure out how to disable that annoying 'This Disk is a Photo Disk Open  [fprot]' message at the top of the files area in the fule manager. :)
<Dr_Willis> its annoying because its always WRONG. :)
<shuli> bye!
<shuli> quit
<bran_> have you tried other distros or version of ubuntu/
<bran_> ?
<shuli> exit
<cyberbluntz> HEY why is ubuntu shipping me a kismet a year out of date?!?!
<nallep> bran_ no just this one
<nallep> ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition
<bran_> hmm have you tested the disc integreity?
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:  ubuntu updates everything every 6 months with each new release. Thats how it works.
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:  if you want newest use PPA repos or source.
<nallep> bran_ when I try to check disk integrety on the laptop it freezes up, when I burned the disk on my desktop I checked that it burned correctly
<aniita> yo no quiero hablar en ingles
<obiwan_> aniita: entra en #ubuntu-es
<cyberbluntz> everytime i try to compile something i get tons of errors
<obiwan_> aniita: ahi hablan español
<cyberbluntz> I downloaded the source and headers
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:  you need to install all needed dev and lib-dev packages the program needs
<vaix> what does "SAUCE" mean in the ubuntu kernel patches?
<cyberbluntz> and actually mr.willis, they shipped me a ver from 08
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:  the apt-get build-deps command can help woth that
<cyberbluntz> ok ty
<zicada> so, anywhere to grab the new theme yet for testing ?
<Pici> cyberbluntz: The version that is in Ubuntu is the same one that is in Debian.
<zicada> im sure this has been asked a few billion times already heh
<cyberbluntz> E: Invalid operation build-deps
<cyberbluntz> is it debs?
<cyberbluntz> no
<Dr_Willis> zicada:  thers tons of 'themse that may be in 10.04' packages/repos out :)
<Pici> cyberbluntz: apt-get build-dep packagename
<DodoBird> I assume it'd be in the repositories and you could update to grab it.
<Dr_Willis> !apt | cyberbluntz
<ubottu> cyberbluntz: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<leander_craig> compwiz vs beryl
<DodoBird> If not, no idea.
<Pici> !beryl | leander_craig
<ubottu> leander_craig: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<skrite> hey gents, having some trouble with mysql replication. i have slave io running yes, but slave sql running no
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  beryl is dead
<gutts> hello
<poke456> wow
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  so thers no comparison
<major_redhat> what replaced beryl?
<gutts> is audacity 1.3.11 exists on hardy ?
<Dr_Willis> major_redhat:  compiz did.
<zicada> Dr_Willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<zicada> Dr_Willis: i mean that
<obiwan_> vaix SAUCE refers to the fact that this patch might not go upstream, but we need to
<obiwan_> +# carry it to successive releases.
<leander_craig> pici , why ?
<Pici> leander_craig: Why? Because thats what the Compiz and Beryl developers decided.
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  beryl has been dead i think for like 2 years now
<major_redhat> Dr_Willis: figured
<leander_craig> oh is it thats news @ wills
<leander_craig> :P
<Dr_Willis> Youve been under a rock :) or somthing hehe
<leander_craig> new to ubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> leander_craig:  not really ubuntu related.. other disrtos are also using compiz-fusion which is what they called it when they merged beryl and compiz
<leander_craig> dr_wills , windows dosent  :P
<DodoBird> Of course it's going to take a big hit soon, since Gnome 3.0 won't support it for compositing, unless the devs have changed their minds on that.
<rycole> hi all. im using ubuntu server, and im trying to figure out how to properly create a single logical drive out of two physical drives. ive read up on Parted, but i dont quite understand where to start. does what i want to do require both Parted and an LVM install?
<rycole> or do i just install using the entire disk of one of the drives, and Parted will bring in the other?
<rycole> LVM install just seems to create a small partition on one of the drives
<knxville> Hi, is it possible with gparted, to break up a partition and make two? for example, I have ubuntu as one partition at the moment, at the size of 500 GB, can I break it up, so I have One ubuntu, and one windows?
<DodoBird> knxville: Yep, quite easy, in fact.
<wzssyqa> knxville: yes ,you can
<knxville> DodoBird, alright.. thanks.
<DodoBird> Although there is a problem, come to think of it...
<knxville> DodoBird, what should that be?
<wzssyqa> knxville: it is a time cost work
<DodoBird> It's not with the partition, but rather that Windows overwrites GRUB as it installs. Or it used to, anyhow.
<w3rt> after installing windows just use a ubuntu live cd to reinstall grub
<ciastek> any news about opening beta of ubuntu music store?
<DodoBird> At which point you'll need to boot back into Linux with a LiveCD or USB key or something, and fix up grub... yeah, what he said.
<DodoBird> ciastek: I assume it's still a ways off, unless they mentioned something yesterday that I missed.
<knxville> DodoBird, do you have a guide or anything?
<DodoBird> knxville: Afraid not. I'm not on my Linux machine atm. It's a pretty common thing to do... just search for a guide and I'm sure someone will have put one up.
<knxville> DodoBird, Alright, thanks
<trism> knxville: for grub2 on ubuntu 9.10, this works https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<suano> a
<suano> Ola
<suano> ola
<knxville> trism, isnt that after I created a new partition?
<gouda> w3rt touches children
<suano> soy español
<suano> capulloooooooooo
<suano> cabrooooooooon
<Pici> !es | suano
<ubottu> suano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ciastek> here is said, that ubuntu one opens beta shortly - http://popey.com/blog/2010/03/02/getting-ready-for-ubuntu-one-music-store-beta/ i'm prepared and ready for shopping spree ;)
<suano> ddjdj
<suano> dddd
<gouda> ³bŐÓE^h
<gouda> þCŒñ`¿ç˜N6˜2#Ëeó©zö!‡µZã
<gouda> biu_F/ÛìÓ˩Ꚍklë]Alá¿@߁CUû°åé›y´’Ìِ#‡÷/½–ŒìÊhWÔ:ëæ9ô¦a†&ûïÆ­¡,0üXG©i`dÓx:^Ã!DÖ¦SôϟQñ­–Ëi7LwKî^cXW2H—¯ë¢Õ(Í­/[t„xNÎE}0I]ú±®ÐKÃV>ڊâ~ÜW…•p¦&òL…
<FloodBot1> gouda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gouda> B÷¤#?ößßÞü|ؓT†_;à˜õ>^MØnpeæ·¸ñhkpSᑹRð»9áj²ëSH=ɘº•|@‚U/ãǕðÞBÛ¶®«Ò|d`3M¤ú>Už¼²ÿSÿIõ`–Ø÷…'Gѳõ)´-F›9«€T‡°I!=%>:°£Ü¡D˘"W›]”Ï*gÄG׀ݵeúÜR¼úf¾Ì´y¥»`”a!*×\ƒRe	Ô9Ô¢É@˜­FÔ³ìsÆê}ý¢n6–Ab2‚ÿw›èCã
<trism> knxville: yes, I thought you meant a guide to recover grub after you were done
<trism> knxville: sorry
<ciastek> DodoBird: ^
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<cyberbluntz> but cant seem to find the libncurses or libcurses
<Luke_> I have ubuntu copied over from an external disk. But abot the third time  boot it up it freezes. I am able to get into it through failsafe Gnome what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> !find libcurses
<ubottu> Found: libruby, libcurses-ocaml, libcurses-ocaml-dev, libcurses-perl, libcurses-ruby (and 3 others)
<cyberbluntz> I'm trying to compile a prog and need these files
<Mateo_> i please need some help with sed ... i would like, in a folder, to replace EVERY <? occurences with <?php but i of course, don't want it to happend to <? that already are followed by php
<trism> !libncurses5-dev | cyberbluntz
<chiiiiiz> I have purchased a Verbatim disk, it is formated FAT32. I have lost 150 Go of files... Even when I show the hidden files, even in the .trashes... there is nothing... but when I do a df command, it tells me that I only have 350 Go free... My 150Go files are not digitally gone... but where are they?
<cyberbluntz> good nough
<trism> cyberbluntz: well the bot it acting strange, but that's the library
<pat__> hello
<chiiiiiz> hi!
<cyberbluntz> ty
<pat__> do you speak french ?!?
<chiiiiiz> I do
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, did you lost some file or just have the available space counter wrong?
<poke456> non
<Mateo_> i do, too
<cyberbluntz> !fr | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, did you lost some file or just have the available space counter wrong?
<pat__> ok merci !!!
<chiiiiiz> Nitsuga: I did lost files... as far as I know, I did not empty the bin... but I can't find my files anywhere
<abhi_nav>  #ubuntu-fr for french
<cyberbluntz> Now for the libpcap?
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, did you try to use baobab to find the files?
<chiiiiiz> I guess they are still on the disk, but the "catalog" that says where they are does not find them... otherwise it would says I have my 500 Go free
<chiiiiiz> baobab? I did not know this*
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, alt f2> baobab
<trism> cyberbluntz: apt-cache search -n package_name; will generally find the libraries you need
<cyberbluntz> thx
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, and click explore filesystem
<cyberbluntz> that going into my cmd list
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:    sudo apt-get build-dep
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:    sudo apt-get build-dep  PACKAGENAME
<Luke_> I have ubuntu copied over from an external disk. But abot the third time  boot it up it freezes. I am able to get into it through failsafe Gnome what should i do?
<chiiiiiz> Nitsuga: work on progress... thanks
<kaje> I just updated my 9.10 box and now I can't log in at the GDM screen... I was able to switch to a VC, stop GDM, and startx successfully... Anyone else experiencing this?
<cyberbluntz> o its build dep not deps?
<kaje> This is actually the second box this has happened to me on... both 9.10 machines
<obiwan_> guys, do you know if apt uses its own fetch program or wget or something?
<Dr_Willis> cyberbluntz:  tab completion works for a great many commands to fill in arguments... and theres the docs :)
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, good luck ;)
<cyberbluntz> thx doc
<knxville> DodoBird, What filesystem is the optimal for windows?
<cyberbluntz> can I call you doc?
<mrkim> Running 9.10, took an update this morning and now all I get is a blank ubuntu screen after inputting login /username info
<chiiiiiz> Nitsuga: it has analysed the Verbatim disk: it has found nothing... so I guess the free space counter must be wrong...
<kaje> mrkim: I'm getting the same thing...
<kaje> Anyone know what the problem is?
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, baobab is a free space explorer
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, look for a big folder with your files
<Nitsuga> i have to go.
<DodoBird> knxville: I generally stick with NTFS, but I'm not running Linux and Windows on the same machine. If I recall, it's easy enough for Linux to now deal with NTFS paritions using FUSE, though.
<mrkim> I am on a second machine an have done the update but not yet restarted
<cyberbluntz> so this will do all the ./configure, make, and make install?
<Nitsuga> chiiiiiz, but to reset the free space counter use fsck-vaft after umounting the partition.
<Pici> cyberbluntz: No.  That will get and install the package's build dependencies. Like all those -dev packages that you're looking for now.
<Pici> !checkinstall | cyberbluntz You should also look into using checkinstall
<ubottu> cyberbluntz You should also look into using checkinstall: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chiiiiiz> thyanks
<Holzster> ./wi Pici
<rycole> wow, i never knew about checkinstall.
<rycole> that sounds really helpful.
<mrkim> anyone besides kaje and myself having problems logging in after update today?
<kaolbrec> knxville, read and write from NTFS works fine now, aside from occasional permission issues.
<Dr_Willis> if a older version is in the repos that 'build-dep' option saves a LOT of time in compiling new versions
<sam_> anyone know of a microsoft project alternative ( i have tried open-proj and found it buggy)
<Gibby> How could my Ubuntu be booting without Grub?
<mrkim> I have tried going into recovery mode and chosen repair, etc. but it says there are no issues
<sam_> Gibby,  Lilo?
<cyberbluntz> ooh, got a new wireshark dev too
<mrkim> I also tried booting into an older kernel version and still the same result
<sam_> Gibby, or the windows one, I forget what it is called
<Gibby> sam_, I do not see Lilo being installed either
<sam_> windowz bootloader or something?
<tdn> How to turn wlan0 into an access point?
<cyberbluntz> still missed the libl-devel
<Gibby> sam_, nope no windows either
<sam_> dunno then, sorry
<cyberbluntz> if you guys might want to fix that
<Gibby> I think Grub is installed but I do not have a menu.lst, when I try to run grub, it tells me it is  not installed
<inja> how come my numlock dont work
<Luke_> hey i have a new Gateway from best buy  i have copied over, using Gparted, the partition i used for ubuntu to a partition on my laptop.  i can boot into the computer, but when i use regular GNOME it fails.  but if i use failsafe everything is fine. any suggestions
<Gibby> If I install grub, will it mess anything up since I have a custom kernel and everything....
<Mohammad[B]> how i can change my resolution in my Virtual Machine for ubuntu ? http://img2.pict.com/fa/b0/6e/3030542/0/scr009.jpg
<Luke_> Gibby it shouldn't depending on if you know how to set it up
<Gibby> Mohammad[B], try to change in the the microsoft program
<kaje> mrkim: I worked around it, but I'm still not sure what caused it...
<Dr_Willis> Mohammad[B]:  install the vbox guest addations.
<Gibby> Luke_, so I should just be able to do apt-get install grub?
<obscurant1st> which is the best im client with webcam support for ubuntu?
<Luke_> yes
<mrkim> Anyone have suggestions with a boot up problem since the most recent update in 9.10?
<bin1010> what is linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic-pae mean...mostly I am curious about the pae part?
<Gibby> Luke_, it says I have grub-pc installed and it will remove that to install grub
<Luke_> but i would consider how many partitions you have firsrt
<theadmin> HELP!!! Something's blocking the /var/cache/debconf/config.dat file, and i can't use tasksel!
<bin1010> my other ubuntu box just says generic
<Dr_Willis> bin1010:  lets 32bit kernel handle more then 4gb ram.. rarely needed
<wzssyqa> bin1010: it support big mem
<inja> Is this a help channel?
<bin1010> ah....thanks
<abhi_nav> inja: yes
<Pici> inja: Yes, this is the  Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<Mohammad[B]> Dr_Willis, where is this "vbox guest addations" ?
<inja> how do i enable my numlock
<nuki> hello
<Gibby> Luke_, I have 2 750gb harddrives in a raid1 with a lvm on top of that then 6 logical volumes
<nuki> how are you?
<Dr_Willis> Mohammad[B]:  in the vbox menus.. and check the vbox docs to learn more about them
<kaje> mrkim: Switch to a VC (Ctrl + Alt + F1) and log in. Then delete ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gnome2_private. Shut down gdm (sudo service gdm stop). Start up X manually (startx). Log out of that session. Start up gdm (sudo service gdm start). And it seems to be fixed...
<bin1010> ubuntu......have I told you that you are doing a great job today?    you are....
<arand> bin1010: pae roughly means you can use more than ~3.4GB of memory on 32bit, wikipedia has a good page in Physical Address Extension if you want to dig further.
<Luke_> then i would use pc-grub  or, maybe its grub-pc
<kaje> Some of those steps may be unnecessary, but that's exactly what I did to fix things...
<Luke_> try sudo apt-get install pc-grub  if that doesnt work try sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<mrkim> I hate to be dumb kaje but when do I make that switch to VC?
<VCoolio> kaje: you may want to be more specific about .gnome2, if you delete that whole folder also gedit plugins and nautilus scripts go down the drain
<Gibby> Luke_, it says grub-pc is already at its newest
<bin1010> I don't miss Windows at all...sure wish though that open office was a closer replacement to MS office....  programs that produce rtf don't look same in OO as they do in MS Word... :(
<theadmin> I'll go restart, sec.
<Luke_> then try update-grub
<Luke_> sudo update-grub
<arand> Gibby: grub-pc is grub2 whareas if you install the grub package you'll get grub-legacy (grub1)
<arand> !grub2 | Gibby
<ubottu> Gibby: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kaje> VCoolio: Oh I didn't know that... I don't use either of those.
<Gibby> arand, I see that, just found the readme for it, i just ran update-grub and it found 5 images
<kaje> mrkim: You switch to the VC first
<arand> Gibby: Note that grub2 doesn't use menu.lst but grub.cfg which is edited indirectly through /etc/default/grub
<kaje> mrkim: Virtual console just lets you log in to your system without any graphics involved
<nuki> hello
<nuki> :)
<arand> !hi | nuki
<ubottu> nuki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Luke_> then you shoud be good at boot it should list all images and OSes  but if you find that you can't boot try super grub disk  i suggest burning a copy before shutting down the computer
<sam_> Anyone got any good project management software tips (not openproj)
<Gibby> Luke_, already got it, just trying to boot to SU without a disk so I can resize a LV
<obscurant1st> which is the best im client with webcam support for ubuntu?
<Luke_> ok
<kaje> mrkim and VCoolio: I'm not sure that all those steps are required to get gdm working again. If I had to bet, I would say that it is actually the logging off of the X session you started with startx that is cleaning something up that the update screwed up...
<solow> http://xkcd.com/456/
<solow> so true
<obscurant1st> at least wt you guys recommend?
<arand> solow: #ubuntu-offtopic < ;)
<solow> why. people here don't like to laugh once in a while?
<Luke_> hey i have a new Gateway from best buy  i have copied over, using Gparted, the partition i used for ubuntu to a partition on my laptop.  i can boot into the computer, but when i use regular GNOME it fails.  but if i use failsafe everything is fine. any suggestions
<DodoBird> solow: Only for some people. I don't mind tinkering to get stuff exactly the way I like, but I loathe tinkering just to have to get the damn OS to work as it should've in the first place.
<mrkim> Ok, I'm in the VC but unsure how to proceed.  Not a "terminal hero" :>)
<Gibby> going to try to reboot, thanks everyone
<Luke_> welcome
<obscurant1st> any of you gys know a gnome alternative for kopete?
<kaje> mrkim: First stop gdm: sudo service gdm stop
<Luke_> i need help with Gnome
<kaje> mrkim: Then, try starting X manually: startx
<solow> DodoBird, Well, sorry, I guess.
<kaje> mrkim: Are you looking at your graphical desktop now?
<inja> how do i enable my numlock?
<cyberbluntz> ok heres where I'm at, do you see any more error I can fix plz? http://pastebin.com/1CZzef5R
<DodoBird> solow: Sorry? I don't get it. Oh well, nevermind.
<chazco> Hi... I have a duel-boot system setup on my netbook between Ubuntu 9.10 and Windows 7... is there any way to add a "Reboot to Windows" shortcut to Ubuntu (and a "Reboot to Ubuntu" shortcut on Windows)?
<mrkim> Ok, stopped gdm & then entered startx and have a black screen
<cyberbluntz> no
<solow> DodoBird, Oh, you weren't criticizing my url, you were talking about it :P
<cyberbluntz> unless you can configure a grub, whats the point?
<DodoBird> Yep.
<Luke_> i need help with Gnome when i boot up with regular Gnome my computer freezes but with failsafe im fine  any suggestions?
<kaje> mrkim: hmm, maybe we do have to delete those two folders... ok, go back to the VC (Ctrl + Alt + F1)
<dehqan> Is this package on 9.04 or 9.10 ? libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu15_i386
<blockcold> hello this error is happening "omiting error"
<arand> chazco: In ubuntu you should be able to run a script which sets the grub default entry, for windows I'm guessing it might be quite a bit trickier..
<mrkim> Done
<mgolisch> trelayne: depends/redraw
<mgolisch> ups
<kaje> mrkim: Hit Ctrl + C to kill the X session... this should bring back the terminal prompt
<chazco> arand - Thats what I was expecting... a while ago I ran a version of Linux which worked this way... think it used loadlin with Windows 95/98... got used to it
<mrkim> Ok, now I'm back to a login
<jareth_> why is the athk9 driver still shitty, even after the latest kernel update? again i'm forced to use the linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-20-generic package to get wifi functioning properly...
 * dehqan solved http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/karmic/i386/libc6/download
<blockcold> hello how to install kde in xubuntu
<kaje> mrkim: Do you use gedit or nautilus scripts?
<mrkim> usinf sudo su I logged in as root
<mrkim> I use gedit
<Luke_> when i boot my computer freezes!!!!!!!!!
<kaje> mrkim: do you use any plugins in gedit?
<Luke_> ubuntu 9.04
<jareth_> i don't understand why this old bugreport has been closed after all.... -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.28/+bug/379861
<kaje> mrkim: oh, you should log out of root... Did you give the "startx" command while root?
<skydrome> does anyone know if getdeb.net is down for good?
<mrkim> Ok as root how do I get back to user in terminal?  I'm not sure if I was running as root when I did the previous command
<banisterfiend> how do i find out what version of adobe flash im running in chrome?
<jareth_> thing which really buggs the hell out of me, is that the mentioned workaround still improves my wfi signal with 30%!!!
<arand> chazco: In grub2 what you would need to do is edit the GRUB_DEFAULT= entry in /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub to propagate it to the grub.cfg file, unfortunately this is not an instantaneous operation..
<kaje> mrkim: to drop out of root, just enter "exit"
<jareth_> why are the fixes in backports repo not actively pushed ?
<bbbbb> quit
<mrkim> OK, back to user.  I'm not sure of what plugins I have for gedit
<chazco> arand - Sorry, got disconnected... i was thinking of something like that... sounds like it'll be more trouble than it's worth though. Nevermind :)
<jareth_> at least someone with an opinion on this?
<kaje> ok, try doing the startx command again as the regular user
<mrkim> did it and went to a black screen kaje
<kaje> mrkim: ok, switch back to the VC (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and kill the X session (Ctrl+C)
<pretto> what is the font used to create the new brand?
<dehqan> is this command true
<kaje> mrkim: next, create a temp folder called temp-hidden and move two directories to it: mv ~/.gnome* temp-hidden/
<dehqan>  for i in $(/2); do apt-get --reinstall -install $i; done
<mrkim> OK, now I have a mesage stating unexpected signal 2.
<dehqan> 2 is a file in /
<Luke_> when i boot my computer freezes!!!!!!!!!
<kaje> mrkim: make sure there is no space before the * in that command
<kaje> mrkim: to create that folder, do this command: mkdir temp-hidden
<Archy1987> how to add equalizer to Totem Movie Player ?
<mrkim> entered "temp-hidden" and it states command not found
<mrkim> what pre-command do I need
<Archy1987> how to add equalizer to Totem Movie Player ?
<VCoolio> dehqan: make that $(cat /2)
<kaje> mrkim: to create the directory do the following: mkdir temp-hidden
<cyberbluntz> hey guys if you can make checkinstall behave with the fact that to run securely kismet needs to install a suid-root helper app
<cyberbluntz> how?
<kaje> mrkim: to move the gnome directories, do the following: mv ~/.gnome* temp-hidden/
<dehqan> VCoolio: says E: Command line option 'i' [from -install] is not known.
<obiwan_> guys, anybody knows what Hit in apt-get update means?
<VCoolio> dehqan: ah yes. --reinstall, double -
<VCoolio> dehqan: nope, wrong again, no -- at all
<dehqan>  for i in $(cat /2); do apt-get reinstall -install $i; done    VCoolio?
<VCoolio> dehqan: apt-get --reinstall install   << that's the one
<mrkim> Ok, done with that
<mrkim> back to ~$
<kaje> mrkim: now try doing the startx command
<mrkim> argh, back to black screen again
<kaje> hmm, I don't know then... you've done exactly what I did to fix it...
<captainc> I'm trying to install ubuntu cd-less from windows; my computer is having issues with installing from both cd-rom and usb from unetbootin. I am trying unetbootin and grub4dos and I can boot from grub to a minimal busybox.
<kaje> You are sure that you stopped the gdm, right?
<captainc> I want to be able to mount the ISO and install, but I have been unsuccessful.
<mrkim> at what point in the process?  I tried mimicing each command you gave
<kaje> the first thing should have been: sudo service gdm stop
<mrkim> no I didn't enter that command :>(
<kaje> oh
<kaje> ok, do that one, and then do the startx command
<IcyJ> is it just me or does gnome-do have a HUGE memory problem?  I can watch the memory usage grow almost 1mb a minute...
<mrkim> I tried CTl ALT F1 and now get nowhere
<DodoBird> IcyJ: Just you. Or more likely, your version of Gnome-Do. Which version number are you using?
<IcyJ> 0.8.3.1
<VCoolio> IcyJ: I thought that had improved; but try kupfer instead http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<kaje> mrkim: You can switch to another VC by hitting Ctrl + Alt + F2
<DodoBird> IcyJ: I'd ditch it and try the one from the PPA instead. It's stable and I've had no trouble with it at all.
<mrkim> nope
<kaje> F1 - F6 each give you a separate VC to use...
<IcyJ> Dodobird - I'll look for the PPA, thanks
<mrkim> ok F3 worked
<kaje> mrkim: Need the steps again?
<happyface> why does wifi not work unless I do "wlan0 up" THEN restart ubuntu?
<happyface> every time
<dehqan> a package is installed from 9.10 rep , but now it can not be downloaded and reinstalled from 9.04 rep , why ?
<mrkim> Kaje, got past startx and it now says Fatal server error
<Gangrel> anyone knows where and how i can upgrade from openoffice 3.1 to openoffice 3.2
<jareth_> happyface: atheros wifi card by any chance?
<mrkim> server is already active for display 0
<kaje> mrkim: ok, then X is still not being shut down somewhere
<arundracula> Today when I entered Ubuntu the mouse speed was very slow.. What is this?
<cyberbluntz> how do i get to system groups?
<kaje> back at a virtual console, enter this: ps -A | grep X
<mrkim> Ok, how do I shut it down, should I reboot the machine?
<kaje> rebooting the machine would probably be the simplest way
<davertron> hi guys, i was wondering if there was a way to configure apt-get to have repositories on a per user basis, and maybe have it install anything from the per user repos to a specific place (i.e. user's home dir) instead of system-wide?  The reason i ask is i have a server running an older version of ubuntu (8.04), and i want to update some software (vim) for myself, but not affect the systme as a whole, and if i could avoid c
<davertron> ompiling myself (and screwing up and not doing it correctly) that would be great :)
<happyface> jareth_: no intel 4965agn
<mrkim> Ok, I enetreed the last commands you gave and am back to a user
<kaje> mrkim: so you have rebooted and are back at a terminal?
<mrkim> no, just entered the last command set
<kaje> oh, ok did you see a line that ends in "xorg"?
<mrkim> so I'm back at ~$
<happyface> why does wifi not work unless I do "wlan0 up" THEN restart ubuntu every time? (intel)
<xae8koo> Does ubuntu have a built in gui to encrypt porn?
<soreau> davertron: The package management system is designed as a system administrator tool that installs packages for all users system wide. It may be possible to install a particular package in a specific prefix with dpkg, but you would have to read it's man page and see for sure
<xae8koo> s/porn/folders
<mrkim> no I don't see that line kaje
<kaje> mrkim: ps -A | grep gdm
<blakkheim> xae8koo: man gpg
<kaje> any lines?
<jareth_> happyface: no ckue, i also have shitty experiences with wifi using ath9k driver... no idea bout your intel unfortunatly
<VCoolio> Gangrel: get a .deb file here http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#tested-full
<mrkim> lots of lines!
<ani_age21> does nvidia 192.x support ubuntu 9.10??
<ani_age21> driver
<jareth_> happyface: for me using linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-20-generic made an end to my suffering...
<cyberbluntz> How would I add myself to the kismet group?
<kaje> mrkim: hmmm, how many is lots?
<blakkheim> cyberbluntz: man usermod
<jareth_> happyface: maybe it will help you also!
<cyberbluntz> k
<happyface> thanks jareth_ I'll try that
<mrkim> 3 sections  simple selection, output format and misc options
<jareth_> happyface: good luck with it :)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hi im using lxde and the trash icon in desktop says command not found
<dchan> hi
<dehqan> how to downgrade some packages that are listed in a file ?(ubuntu)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> so whats the route to trash?
<root_> hello.
<kaje> mrkim: huh, I didn't understand that?
<root_> are any of you familiar with sdl issues?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> please help me
<davertron> soreau: i'll look at the dpkg info, thanks :)
<Pici> !trash | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<aniX> how to off remix mods in ubuntu
<mrkim> sorry, there are 3 individual sections of info with those headings
<dchan> Hey I've upgraded to Karmic, and I cannot boot anymore, it crashes during mountall
<soreau> asdfasdfasdfasdf: What are you trying to do exactly?
<kaje> mrkim: so, three lines? ending in gdm-binary, gdm-simple-slav, gdm-session-wor?
<cyberbluntz> so its going to be usermod -ag tek   ?
<root_> can someone help me? Unable to initialize SDL: No available video device
<cyberbluntz> i mean usermod -ag kismet tek
<aniX> why irc.ubuntu.com not connect using 8001
<soreau> root_: What is giving you that message?
<ltapaul> @dchan, sounds like you need to grab your data and do a re-install
<mrkim> after entering the last command set it outputs ERROR: Process ID list syntax error
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> soreau, im using fedora to begin with ( im not in #fedora because i dont have this nick registered ) so my desktop entry to trash bin broke, i want to restore it :)
<root_> soreau: the terminal
<kaje> mrkim: I'm really unsure what the state of things are... can you reboot and we'll try from scratch
<darkova> hola
<pomka> Hello
<kaje> mrkim: sudo reboot will do it
<soreau> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Well you are right. This is the wrong channel to ask in since the location varies between distributions. It is a good idea to register a nick however when seeking support on irc
<darkova> alguien que hable español _
<soreau> ! register
<mrkim> Then there are  3 sections of info output 1. simple selection , 2 output format and 3 misc options
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<darkova> alguien que hable español ?
<Codex> hi
<Pici> !es | darkova
<ubottu> darkova: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<darkova> some body speak spanish ?¿
<aniX> root_  is urs video driver working
<soreau> root_: I meant what command are you running in your terminal to get that message
<Codex> some can help me please?
<mrkim> OK, rebooting
<soreau> ! ask | Codex
<ubottu> Codex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Codex> thanks
<aniX> darkova ucan use google translator
<darkova> sony vegas for ubuntu ?
<Codex> about Gmail
<root_> soreau: i just type in sauerbratan, usualy it opens the game but it stopped after installing python soya
<root_> aniX: it works with other games just not games that use SDL
<cyberbluntz> usermod -aG kismet tek    is that going to add tek to the kismet group?
<soreau> root_: How did you install this python soya?
<pomka> Who know good console irc client with Russian language for Ubuntu 9.10?
<cyberbluntz> append group kismet tek
<cyberbluntz> sounds right
<root_> soreau: synaptic package manager
<trelayne> anyone know a Java channel on freenode that can answer my question? I need my java apps on ubuntu  to use pulseaudio by default. But only Icedtea seems to be pulse audio aware (and not the Sun JRE).
<Codex> how can I open port ?
<martos> guys anyone knows how to switch between ubuntu notebook remix desktop and ubuntu desktop one?
<darkova> alguien sabe como usar en ubuntu el sony vegas, o tienen idea de algun programa identico ?
<soreau> root_: If you uninstall it and run apt-get autoremove, does it start working again?
<mrkim> Ok kaje, went to login then enetred password and back to a brown, black and white Ubuntu page with no options
<DNil> hi all.i have deleted a file accidentally. n now i see my trash is not opening, because of some errors.can anyone tell me how to restore it thru terminal?
<soreau> Codex: You mean forward a port from your router to your machine?
<Codex> I live in Iran
<kaje> mrkim: Ok, first switch to VC (Ctrl + Alt + F1)
<root_> soreau: uninstall python soya?
<kaje> mrkim: log in as your user
<Codex> and my goverment close port 443
<Codex> hhtps
<kaje> mrkim: sudo service gdm stop
<Codex> https*
<soreau> DNil: In your terminal, do you see the file with the command 'ls ~/.local/share/Trash' ?
<kaje> mrkim what does it say when you do that?
<DNil> yes
<goose> is it okay to put my server's real IP and FQDN in /etc/hosts ?
<DNil> do u think copy command can do the job?
<Codex> anybody know about secure line for voice chat?
<soreau> Codex: I'm not seeing how this relates to ubuntu exactly. Perhaps ##networking would be a more appropriate channel to ask your question?
<mrkim> I'm back to ~$ after those commands
<Codex> ok
<Codex> thanks
<Codex> bye
<kaje> mrkim: when you stopped gdm, did it report any errors?
<root_> soreau: i uninstalled python soya and it still doesnt work, this happened before but i couldnt figure it out so i just reinstalled ubuntu
<pomka> ыва
<duncanidaho1> I have ubuntu 9.10 64-bit.  I'm using gnome, and I just decided to install kubuntu-desktop.  When I logout and switch to the KDE environment things get a little wierd.  I login in fine.  I hear and see KDE art.  but then I have no desktop wallpaper and no taskbars.  Gnome-Do opens up as well as Google Gadgets as they are in my startup list.  I also noticed it does not connect to the internet when in a KDE session.  Any ideas?
<pomka> Руские есть?
<mrkim> Hmmm, how do I scroll back up the page to see them?
<kaje> mrkim: can't really...
<mrkim> Ok, no it doesn't list any errors
<kaje> mrkim: ok, now try: startx
<DNil> <soreau>i c it.do u think copy command can do the job?or is there any command like 'restore'?
<linux> tepic
<mrkim> nope, back to a black screen after startx
<goose> is it okay to put my server's real IP and FQDN in /etc/hosts ? All I have in there now is localhost
<kaje> what is the error message?
<root_> soreau: i uninstalled python soya and it still doesnt work, this happened before but i couldnt figure it out so i just reinstalled ubuntu
<mrkim> there are no messages, just a black/blank screen
<trijntje> sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, any pointers on how to fix this?
<kaje> when you go back to the VC, any messages there?
<duncanidaho1> I have ubuntu 9.10 64-bit.  I'm using gnome, and I just decided to install kubuntu-desktop.  When I logout and switch to the KDE environment things get a little wierd.  I login in fine.  I hear and see KDE art.  but then I have no desktop wallpaper and no taskbars.  Gnome-Do opens up as well as Google Gadgets as they are in my startup list.  I also noticed it does not connect to the internet when in a KDE session.  Any ideas?
<mrkim> went back to VC and don't see any error messages kaje
<nudelsalat> how i can connect to the german ubuntu channel?
<trijntje> nudelsalat, /join #ubuntu-de
<mrkim> it just gives the basic release info
<soreau> DNil: Yes, try 'cp ~/.local/share/Trash/yourfile ~/Desktop'
<nudelsalat> thanks
<MartinCleaver> Am running eeebuntu (I think 9.04). I installed gparted and rebooted. Now my machine won't start the window manager. I tried to run the recovery / dpkg option - it wanted me to upgrade: I said no. How can I diagnose what is wrong?
<kaje> mrkim: I really don't know what's going on... Sorry
<soreau> root_: I don't know what python soya is or why it would break SDL..
<kaje> mrkim: ps -A | grep gdm
<kaje> mrkim: any lines?
<root_> soreau: its not only that, i installed the mana world and it did it also
<reeeeeesty> i just got a wireless usb fob and i wanna disable my current pci card and start using the usb... how would i got about doin this
<root_> soreau: but then i just got fed up and reinstalled ubuntu
<reeeeeesty> i cant seem to detect it
<reeeeeesty> i already updated to the kernel that supports it and installed the firmware (.fw) into lib/firmware
<mrkim> Ok, in the command you gave me is that a lower case L in between -A and grep?
<kaje> no, that is a pipe character
<kaje> It is above the enter key on US keyboards
<duncanidaho1> I have ubuntu 9.10 64-bit.  I'm using gnome, and I just decided to install kubuntu-desktop.  When I logout and switch to the KDE environment things get a little wierd.  I login in fine.  I hear and see KDE art.  but then I have no desktop wallpaper and no taskbars.  Gnome-Do opens up as well as Google Gadgets as they are in my startup list.  I also noticed it does not connect to the internet when in a KDE session.  Any ideas?
<kaje> mrkim: that explains why I was so confused about the output you were seeing before =)
<mrkim> OkOk, just a minute, trying again
<DNil> <soreau>the file name is 'dom parser'.how shud i write it? /'dom parser' in this way?
<root_> soreau: but then i just got fed up and reinstalled ubuntu
<mrkim> Ok, I'll try again.
<root_> soreau: its not only that, i installed the mana world and it did it also
<LostKarmic> Hello
<soreau> DNil: it would be 'cp ~/.local/share/Trash/dom\ parser ~/Desktop' This should copy it to your desktop
<LostKarmic> I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)
<LostKarmic> my problem is that I can't install most of the packages like proftpd, proftpd-basic or php5-mcrypt
<soreau> root_: That is strange.. not sure why these program would affect your sdl install
<LostKarmic> E: Package proftpd has no installation candidate
<LostKarmic> replace proftpd whatever package name
<soreau> root_: You can either file a bug report or, you could try and ask some sdl dev why it breaks like this
<LostKarmic> I added universe and multiver to apt source list
<mrkim> Ok kaje I entered the ps -A | grep gdm and am back to ~$
<LostKarmic> didn't work
<slash69> hallo
<root_> soreau: i looked all over the internet and there are a bunch of people who already asked but noone gave any answers yet
<robby> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaje> mrkim: so no lines? that is good
<subspider> deos anyone know how to take out watermark from amd ??
<trijntje> Hi all, since Karmic sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, any pointers on how to fix this?
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: _usually_ the message "Package xxx has no installation candidate" means that the package name has changed
<mrkim> nope, no lines
<LostKarmic> lucid_interval: I also tryed to search for packages with aptitude but no proftpd nor php5-mcrypt :(
<duncanidaho1> I have ubuntu 9.10 64-bit.  I'm using gnome, and I just decided to install kubuntu-desktop.  When I logout and switch to the KDE environment things get a little wierd.  I login in fine.  I hear and see KDE art.  but then I have no desktop wallpaper and no taskbars.  Gnome-Do opens up as well as Google Gadgets as they are in my startup list.  I also noticed it does not connect to the internet when in a KDE session.  Any ideas?
<kaje> mrkim: also try: ps -A | grep X
<slash69> cc  v vc
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: did you try proftpd-basic? that seems to be there (at least in Lucid)
<blakkheim> duncanidaho1: mv ~/.config/autostart ~/
<slash69>    ccccxxxxx
<slash69> xx vds
<mrkim> OK, no lines there either kaje
<kaje> mrkim: good!
<kaje> mrkim: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<duncanidaho1> @blakkheim do i put that in while in KDE or in gnome?
<LostKarmic> lucid_interval: No candidate version found for proftpd-basic    I also tryed proftpd-mysql-mod orsomething.. none works
<kaje> mrkim: this is scanning the X log for error messages...
<blakkheim> duncanidaho1: log out of both and do it in a tty
<kaje> mrkim: On mine, it shows two lines, but neither are error messages... If it is an error message, it will begin with (EE)
<duncanidaho1> blakkheim: a tty?
<blakkheim> duncanidaho1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_%28Unix%29
<RHKratos> In Gnome, what's the difference between running a jar with "java -jar" and saying "open with sun java runtime" from the file browser? (default jre is the sun one)
<mrkim> Here's my outpu kaje : (WW) warning,  (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<lucid_interval> did you try doing an apt-get update? All indications are that proftpd _is_ the metapackage you need
<LostKarmic> aptitude search proftp  find only gadmin-proftpd and gforge-ftp-proftpd
<duncanidaho1> @ blakkheim so I need to restart the computer in recovery mode so I can get to the command prompt?
<blakkheim> duncanidaho1: no, use ctrl+alt+f2
<LostKarmic> lucid_interval: yes, but I can do it again :)
<kaje> mrkim: just for a sanity check, try doing: sudo startx
<duncanidaho1> @ blakkheim  oh ok
<LostKarmic> apt-get update; apt-get install proftpd-basic "E: Package proftpd-basic has no installation candidate"
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: BTW, proftpd is in universe - so make sure you have enabled the universe repository under software sources before you do the apt-get update
<mrkim> No sanity there, just a black screen :>(
<LostKarmic> lucid_interval:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic universe  this right?
<kaje> mrkim: The X log doesn't show any errors... I am out of ideas at this point...
<mrkim> Ok, thanks for your help and patience anyway!  Any ideas for a resource to turn to?
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: yes
<LostKarmic> lucid_interval: yep, everything uncommented, apt-get updated.. still nothing :(
<dragster> hi
<kaje> mrkim: No, you might ask further in this channel... This is where I come for the best support. I'm sorry we couldn't figure it out
<duncanidaho1> @blakkheim I put it in, but I got no feedback as to if anything happened
<mrkim> I have my other machine sitting here and have already taken the update, just haven't done the required restart and with this going on I don't think that's a prudent step just yet
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: :-( last thing I can think of is do an apt-get -f install (fix any dependencies). Otherwise out of ideas.
<blakkheim> duncanidaho1: that means it worked, now try logging into kde or whatever
<dragster> does someone know how to make a server like thisone?
<duncanidaho1> @blackheim  ok.  I'll be back.  Thanks for your help.
<kaje> mrkim: probably wise
<LostKarmic> Package proftpd-basic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LostKarmic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LostKarmic> is only available from another source
<LostKarmic> E: Package proftpd-basic has no installation candidate
<LostKarmic> didn't help, damn
<sje46> Hi!  So I wanted to know how to host stuff on the internet for free, without a domain name, so I installed apache, and yeah.  But I'm not sure if anyone downloads anything from it if it will break my computer or anything
<mrkim> Thanks again, I'll ask further here to see if there are any other ideas ;>)
<sje46> because this is just a laptop
<blakkheim> LostKarmic: i see proftpd-basic in my repos
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: can you paste the output of: apt-cache policy proftpd-basic
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: just the stuff after the ':'
<MindVirus> Hello.  Anyone know how to kill maximus?
<LostKarmic> (none)  (none)  empty line
<LostKarmic> maybe somebody shares his sources file so I can diff them
<blakkheim> LostKarmic: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<LostKarmic> ok
<sje46> does anyone know?  Say, for example, I host popular content on my computer, and submit it to reddit.  This is just a laptop.  Will that stop me from using the internet or something?
<LostKarmic> blakkheim: http://pastebin.com/zj5U1d2z
<uBOy> hello
<uBOy> any girls
<uBOy> looool
<dehqan> what is the best ubuntu rep server ?
<blakkheim> LostKarmic: replace it with this http://pastebin.com/iy9JrJdy and run sudo aptitude update
<uBOy> hello
<Red_HamsterX> dehqan, they're all mirrors. Just pick one close to your location.
<dehqan> Red_HamsterX: which one has better badwich
<reeeeeesty> how would i detect a usb fob?
<reeeeeesty> so i can add the device name to my /etc/network/interfaces
<Red_HamsterX> dehqan, that depends on where you live.
<dehqan> Red_HamsterX: iran
<aeiou_> is it recommended to configure domainkeys for a mailserver?
<mrkim> Hi folks, I've been working with (a very patient) kaje here for a while but we couldn't get my issue sorted out. I'm running 9.10 and recievd an update notice this morning, took it, then restarted per instructions. After reboot the log in and user name screens come up and after entering these the same screen background as the username and passord screens is all that is on the screen. Any ideas?
<aeiou_> (i've setup spf records already)
<Red_HamsterX> reeeeeesty, the name could potentially change every time you connect it. If it's consistent between boots, though, just pull its name from the output of 'ifconfig'.
<reeeeeesty> but how would i find it?
<sje46> mrkim, you mean it's stil the login screen?  or the background for your desktop is that?
<Red_HamsterX> dehqan, just try a few of them. They'll all have more bandwidth than any residential connection.
<reeeeeesty> i updated the kernel to .32
<cyberbluntz> will someone help me config my new kismet?
<reeeeeesty> and i added the firmware
<LostKarmic> blakkheim: it said I should to apt-get update too.. so I did it.. still doesn't work :(
<reeeeeesty> now im trying to disable my pci and use my usb nic
<LostKarmic> No candidate version found for proftpd-basic
<mrkim> sje46, it's the background for the log in screen
<reeeeeesty> like wlan0
<sje46> mrkim, but there are icons?
<reeeeeesty> what would my usb nic be?
<reeeeeesty> since its atheros would it be ath0?
<RHKratos> Using nautilus I can use a program to open a file, how do I see what command it's running?
<Red_HamsterX> reeeeeesty, that's very likely.
<Red_HamsterX> reeeeeesty, open a terminal and type 'ifconfig' and see what comes up.
<sje46> mrkim, everythign still works, but it is the background of the login screen?
<reeeeeesty> just my loopback, eth and pci card
<Red_HamsterX> reeeeeesty, if you want more information related to wireless devices, use 'iwconfg'.
<pasword001> ubuntu hungary chat?
<Stargaze> RHKratos: try System > Administration > System orMonit
<vaix> in ubuntu - when i try to do tab completion after a ssh command - it is sticking some hostnames in there - but I don't know where it is getting them from.   Where can I find that?
<reeeeeesty> hmm, same
<mrkim> No, there is no where to go from there, it's just a blank login screen background
<reeeeeesty> cant find it
<Red_HamsterX> reeeeeesty, have you restarted since upgrading your kernel?
<Stargaze> RHKratos: try System > Administration > System Monitor
<reeeeeesty> yeah
<kuuh> has anyone an idea why an "/etc/init.d/openvpn start" doesn't create a new interface (e.g. tap0)?
<PomkaLK> Тут русские есть?
<blakkheim> vaix: ~/.ssh/known_hosts probably
<reeeeeesty> im in the .32 now
<blakkheim> !ru | PomkaLK
<ubottu> PomkaLK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<reeeeeesty> and the firmware is in lib/firmware
<mrkim> it's as if it's stuck in the login process
<pasword001> ubuntu hungary chat?
<reeeeeesty> hmm
<Red_HamsterX> reeeeeesty, I'm going to need a little more information. Mind moving to PM to avoid the spam lockouts?
<reeeeeesty> k
<PomkaLK> I need good console irc client
<VCoolio> PomkaLK: irssi or weechat
<vaix> blakkheim: would make sense - but then shouldn't all SSH connected hosts populate in tab completion?  Shouldn't hosts I have never connected to - NOT complete?
<PomkaLK> VCoolio: weechat no....irssi, what is good?
<duncanidaho1> @blakkheim sorry no luck.  I still have the same problem
<hiexpo> good morning everyone
<lucid_interval> vaix: /etc/hosts
<hiexpo> what is the easiest way to write to an ipod with ubuntu 9.10
<blakkheim> vaix: check /etc/hosts like lucid_interval said to see if the hosts are listed there, if not you've got me stumped
<vaix> lucid_interval: thanks.   that looks like it.   is this bash / ssh / some special ubuntu thing?
<major_redhat> hiexpo: define 'write'
<blakkheim> hiexpo: cp or mv
<VCoolio> PomkaLK: irssi is most widely used; weechat is in python, but has scripts in other languages too, I like it; all important features available
<hiexpo> major_redhat, - music
<subspider> hiexpo, gtkpod
<mrkim> Hi folks, I've been working with (a very patient) kaje here for a while but we couldn't get my issue sorted out. I'm running 9.10 and recievd an update notice this morning, took it, then restarted per instructions. After reboot the log in and user name screens come up and after entering these the same screen background as the username and passord screens is all that is on the screen. Any ideas?
<lucid_interval> vaix: this is command completion (package is bash_completion I think)
<vaix> lucid_interval: thanks alot - was very surprised just a second ago
<pasword001>  would like a similar program which is similar to WebcamMax but can not find someone to tell me what program I could like to do?
<major_redhat> hiexpo: i know that you can read the music from it via Rythymbox
<RHKratos> Stargaze: that doesn't tell me what flags (if any) the application was started with, which is one of the things I would like to know
<PomkaLK> VCoolio: in weechat i cant use /ns, why?
<VCoolio> PomkaLK: what is /ns supposed to do?
<subspider> does anyone know how to take out watermark from amd ???
<major_redhat> hiexpo: but as far as writing music to it...you are better off trying to get iTunes to work under WINE
<hiexpo> major_redhat,  yes i can see it in rymbox and thats great but i need to put musdic on it
<duncanidaho1> blakkheim:  any other ideas to fix switching between ghome and kde?
<hiexpo> i hate itunes
<pasword001> magyar chat hol vann?
<major_redhat> hiexpo: dont we all?
<LostKarmic> Thank you guys! I got it fixed. I had a broken package list. Changed the mirror to something else, did a apt-get update and now everything works fine!
<lucid_interval> mrkim: a few questions to help in analyzing. Do you use a proprietary graphics driver (Nvidia, ATI etc)? Did the update include a new kernel?
<subspider> hiexpo, what is ipod it's touch??
<pasword001> hungari ubunzu cat?
<PomkaLK> VCoolio: register nick name for example, sorry for my english, im Russian))
<hiexpo> i use to use a program that worked great with windows media player
<hiexpo> subspider, the little 4 gig
<x_> hi all i am trying to install google earth in ubuntu 9.10
<subspider> hm ok
<lucid_interval> LostKarmic: Glad you got it fixed.
<mrkim> lucd  yes I am using glx 185 I think and the update seems to be a new kernel
<hiexpo> when i connect it it loads on the desktop but i can not get it to load on gtk
<pasword001> hungarian ubuntu  chat? hu ubuntu rom?
<hiexpo> or hipo
<LostKarmic> lucid_interval: Thank you for your time! :)
<VCoolio> PomkaLK: first connect to a server, then use the default register commands
<underdev> Hi!  I install ubuntu quite a bit, and am kind of sick of updating 250 files at 160k a second.  Is there a way to grab an ubuntu desktop iso with all the current updates?
<VCoolio> !register | PomkaLK
<ubottu> PomkaLK: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mrkim> sorry, that's an nVidia driver
<lucid_interval> mrkim: you probably need to reinstall the proprietary graphics driver for the new kernel - usually involving a recompile step that the graphics driver would have done the first time.
<x_> can i install google earth in ubuntu 9.10
<IcyJ> underdev: not quite what you are looking for but take a look at APTonCD
<hiexpo> x yes
<lucid_interval> mrkim: you can also try to wire this into dkms (not installed by default - do apt-get install dkms)
<PomkaLK> VCoolio: For you, what's better: irsii or weechat?
<hiexpo> x_, yes
<mrkim> Ok, how do I do this?  I can enter commands but hafta be spoon fed since I'm just a GUI guy :>/
<VCoolio> PomkaLK: I switched to weechat a week ago, I like it better, it's a bit easier I think
<lucid_interval> mrkim: when you see the login page - is there any indication (text / quality of graphics) that Xorg is _NOT_ using your proprietary driver, but some fallback VESA driver?
<pasword001> hi simply ask what is the Hungarian name for Ubuntu rooms should
<underdev> IcyJ: Thank you.  That's even better- i can keep my standard apps as well.
<rifter> mrkim, you cani nstall propprietary drivers wih the gui now
<rifter> mrkim system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<lucid_interval> mrkim: can you confirm you are using an nvidia driver?
<x_> hiexpo how? i tried using synaptic
<mrkim> I would say it is in default mode since all I have on the screen is an X for the cursor
<hiexpo> x_, one sec i will get it
<mrkim> I'm using an nVidia driver, but can't get to the desktop after logging in
<rifter> pasting /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com would give us that answer among others
<mrkim> 'I am in a terminal on the machine now and have looed in
<hiexpo> x_, may i pm you ?
<mrkim> I'm at ~$
<suffah> hi guys, what's the best way to add a windows partition to an existing ubuntu build?
<x_> yes hiexpo
<lucid_interval> mrkim: thanks for the info... I can walk you through the steps - will take a while. do you want to open a separate private chat window for this?
<cbx> anyone know the release date for ubuntu 10.04?
<rafuch0> quick question where is alsaconf in ubuntu?
<macman_> guys im trying to use ffmpeg or mencoder .. i want to make one of the subtiles hard coded any ideas on how to ?
<blakkheim> !lucid | cbx
<ubottu> cbx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<rifter> mrkim, oh sorry I just reeread and see why you can't sdo this in the gui on your system.. :( ouch it sounds bad
<mrkim> sure, not too good with chat, so how do I do that?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know if and how apt knows which version the distro is, for determining appropriate packages to install ?
<skjoedt-> Hi guys, what packages do you recommend to setup a GUI client for a Microsoft Exchange 5.5 server in Ubuntu 9.10? Email/Calendar/Contacts should be supported. Thx.
<cli4life> how do I get firestarter to monitor ETH0 and ETH1 (wireless)
<cbx> Its like Stan Lee names Ubuntu Releases :P
<suffah> Samus: it pulls the appropriate info from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<umbra_> Samus_Aran, does not apt use the same sources list?
<rifter> mrkim, it depends on your irc client ..usually if it's gui you can right click the person's name and choose to open a chat window
<rifter> Samus_Aran, it's in your sources.list
<Samus_Aran> umbra_, suffah: so then how does it know what to install, if for instance you put two different version names ?
<umbra_> suffah, man...the timeing was like identical lol
<suffah> haha :)
<rifter> Samus_Aran, basically you specified in tehre what release's packages you want
<suffah> well do a "sudo apt-get update" and if the distro is invalid you'll get an error
<chai> hey i did a fresh install of 9.10 on my desktop and then did the available update. after restarting my pc won't even boot. Grub works sometimes, and when i select the older version to boot from that doesn't even work either. sometimes the floppy drive light comes on and stays on forever with a black screen
<Samus_Aran> I am trying to help dehqan who apparently did half an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and now wants to go back to 9.04.  they said they've done apt-get update, and only have the 9.04 repos listed, but it can't find any packages
<cyberbluntz> I see why everyone is so proud of their linux
<jaypur> ubuntu is getting ugly!
<cyberbluntz> Everyones will be different, and so much work goes into it
<jaypur> hated that new interface and the new logo!
<cyberbluntz> i got this BA wallpaper, its matrix with a gnome foot highlighted
<rifter> chai well if you don't see grub at all, the system might nbot be booting that drive.. I wonder if you're having some kind of drive failure
<cyberbluntz> I had that prob before after I tried to update to 9.1 the 1st time
<cyberbluntz> I just reinstalled linux and everything went back to normal
<Samus_Aran> umbra_, suffah: so any idea why a sources.list that only has 9.04 listed would not be able to apt-get install --reinstall any packages, saying none of them can be found ?
<chai> rifter thats what i thought at first, so i pulled out a different HD and did another install on that, same result
<cyberbluntz> and btw, why the excessive 0 in 9.10?
<chai> cyberbluntz significant figures lol
<x_> it s an idication or the month
<x_> indication*
<x_> yr.month
<twomonkies> ,
<cyberbluntz> its still excessive regardless
<cyberbluntz> 0 is understood imo
<getxsick> is it possible to use presented themes with current Ubuntu/GNOME? http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/ubuntu-dumps-the-brown-introduces-new-theme.ars
<skjoedt-> Has any of you succesfully managed to set up a mail client for a Microsoft Exchange 5.5 server? What do you recommend?
<cyberbluntz> I wouldnt mind getting my compiz working now that i have all my net utils going ^^
<bin1010> anyone using rdiff-backup?
<Pupeno> is there a command that will output some info about certs, keys, public keys, etc of those for SSL?
<Samus_Aran> skjoedt-: I would check if Evolution supports 5.5, it's the most popular
<cyberbluntz> why does my compiz                   /libgconf-2.so.4.1.5Aborted
<cyberbluntz> gui wont run
<seanbrystone_> what is the fix for bug #386763, i see like 12 people having same issue, but i dont see a fix, really close to just giving up, move on to another OS
<MartinCleaver> (asking again) Am running eeebuntu (I think 9.04). I installed gparted and rebooted. Now my machine won't start the window manager. I tried to run the recovery / dpkg option - it wanted me to upgrade: I said no. How can I diagnose what is wrong?
<Samus_Aran> seanbrystone_: most likely if someone had a fix, they would have posted it.  any patches posted ?
<skjoedt-> Samus_Aran: Thanks for the advice. Evolution itself doesn't support 5.5, but there is a workaround. Have you got it to work?
<Samus_Aran> seanbrystone_: what's the link to the issue ?  I don't actually know all the bug reports in my head.  :p
<turbotoast> Hi guys. Could anyone give me some advice on how to copy a certain partition over another?
<seanbrystone_> Samus_Aran, im not that good with bug reporting, so i donno if there's a patch or not, if there is im not seeing it
<Samus_Aran> skjoedt-: sorry, no.  I don't use Evolution or Exchange, myself
<seanbrystone_> its a really long link from my other computer Samus_Aran but its bug #386763
<skrite> hey all, i am using netbook remix and where i set up keyboard shortcuts, there is not a command or keyboard shortcut to open a terminal, is there  a place i can create a custom shortcut?
<bin1010> I have a encrypted home directory and when I do rdiff-backup it is presently trying to copy home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_blah blah.  Is this necessary.  I do want to be able, if necessary to copy this back to the original machine if it completely breaks...but will copying this back to the machine even work?
<Stargaze> skrite, try gnome-terminal
<disappearedng> someone recommend an alarm clock plz
<sudipta> what does wget do?
<disappearedng> man wget
<Stargaze> sudipta,  download
<cyberbluntz> wow, compiz froze my comp when i tried to run it
<disappearedng> download w/o interation
<jibadeeha> downloads files from the web
<Radio-l> it's a way of invoking http requests
<Signal360> brb
<jibadeeha> i never new it supported FTP though, cool
<cyberbluntz> can anyone help me with this error?   libdbus-qt-1-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt-dev but it is not going to be installed E: Build-dependencies for compiz could not be satisfied.
<seanbrystone_> Could anyone recommend a good file splitter, preferably with GUI front-end
<skrite> Stargaze, i see it, thanks
<disappearedng> Radio-l I am pretty sure that is not the way it's intended
<hiexpo> sudipta, wget is a downloader
<disappearedng> invoking http request can be just a GET or POST request
<disappearedng> or somethign else
<disappearedng> that is actually NOT a correct description
<vaix> seanbrystone_: split ?   no frontend
<disappearedng> especially if you look at `man wget`
<Radio-l> true
<usuario_> QUE HACES
<usuario_> TONTA
<seanbrystone_> vaix, hmmm ok what would be the syntax for splitting a 6 gig file? (split 2 times, so 3 gigs each so i can put on DVD)  :)
<hiexpo> i know but close enough
<dehqan> how *apt* determines what version the distro is  ?
<Stargaze> dehqan, try lsb_release -a
<pomka> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<disappearedng> any alarm to recommend
<trism> disappearedng: alarm-clock-applet may be what you want
<hikenboot> anyone know which log will contain information about why the scst-iscsi deamon has failed to start?
<rethus> have xubuntu with gnome-enviroment... how can i add lighttpd, mysql and other services to start every boot-time?
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me how can i install addins for galaxium?
<disappearedng> trism I get Error loading Gstream module!
<ActionParsnip> Disappearing: could use the at scheduler
<disappearedng> cron?
<disappearedng> It doesn't have snooze or fade away
<obscurant1st> or pls give me another alternative for kopete in ubuntu?
<disappearedng> I was thinking of something more advanced
<Balsaq> good afternoon Lords of The Code:i need only 3 things...1. the terminal command for the serial number that is hidden in my computer...2. the command for the video card that is in my computer....3. the command for network adapter that is in my compter.
<cyberbluntz> ok compiz keeps freezing me, am I going to need to make it myself?
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: similar but its for one shot only
<disappearedng> I don't think I feel like writing my own alarm since I don't know gtk that well
<cyberbluntz> does it even work on ubuntu?
<Guest64869> does anyone know where to get the 9.10 drivers for an external tv card??
<ActionParsnip> Rethus: once installed they will be added to the bootup
<ntsasng> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stargaze> Balsaq, try lshw -html > list.html
<Balsaq> is that chipset?
<ntsasng> i can't play MPD and dislay MPD on conky
<rethus> ActionParsnip: worked before, but now, after last update of kernel, ist doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> Cyberbluntz: launch compiz -- replace ,in a terminal and use the output to ask in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> !boot | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<disappearedng> quick question after adding a file in cron.d do I have to run crontab -e `location of my file` to "install" it into the current cron daemon
<Balsaq> ok stargaze thanks, if it doesnt work any other ides?
<cyberbluntz> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> Cyberbluntz: and yes it does work in ubuntu, just like in any other linux distro
<Stargaze> Balsaq, it works, i just tried :)
<cyberbluntz> well I had to compile kismet =-/
<Balsaq> ok it gives all3 answers stargaze?
<ActionParsnip> !info kismet
<Stargaze> Balsaq, and more
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 936 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<Stargaze> Balsaq, try 'lshw -html > list.html'
<Balsaq> wow even chipset stargaze?
<Stargaze> yes
<ActionParsnip> Ctberbluntz: its in the universe repo
<Balsaq> ok thanks stargaze
<rethus> ActionParsnip: how can i add with update-rc.d ? maybe lighttpd ?
<Stargaze> Balsaq, ls hw = list hardware
<solow> Transmission stays idle, why?
<ActionParsnip> Rethus: not sure. I guess the links will help
<Balsaq> stargaze ok so that gives all of it
<Balsaq> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Solow: are there active torrents?
<dividebyzer0> solow: are the ports you have transmission set to use open?
<solow> ActionParsnip, Yes they're active. over 3k seeds
<umbra_> when I "id ubuntu" i get (along with some other material):  groups=1000(ubuntu).  I'd like to change that to : groups=999(ubuntu) anybody know how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Solow: if your router doesn't support upnp you will need to port forward stuff
<tehbaut> how do I find which dev device is my usb drive?
<solow> ActionParsnip, I just downloaded winXP. So it worked.
<Stargaze> tehbaut, try lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Tehbaut: sudo parted -l
<ActionParsnip> Solow: broadcasting piracy activities isn't smart
<solow> ActionParsnip, One just started.
<dividebyzer0> solow: downloads and uploads work differently through ports with Torrents
<umbra_> want to change groups=1000(ubuntu) to groups=999(ubuntu) anybody know how from cli?
<cyberbluntz> well heres the bin if anyone else cares to take a jab, as compiz seems slow http://pastebin.com/jqAeGCLu
<Kamenow> Good Evening
<solow> ActionParsnip, /care. It's not for usage, it's for testing. So to me, it's pretty much like downloading a demo for 30 days, nobody cared.
<Kamenow> Is there anyone wh owants to help me ?
<ActionParsnip> Solow: still doesn't make it legak
<Nyosh> sure, its adamn thing wat d we do !?
<cyberbluntz> i do!
<ActionParsnip> Umbra: chgrp maybe
<solow> ActionParsnip, Yes it does. It's a demo. Demo's are legal. Not everything downloaded with torrents is illegal.
<cyberbluntz> chown
<LinuxGuy2009> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my netbook, and then the ubuntu-netbook-remix packages on top of it. I switched the view to netbook and the top panel doesnt show most of the time. Any reason for that?
<solow> ActionParsnip, as soon as i use it, or crack it, it's illegal. as long as i use the 30 day trial, it's not.
<ActionParsnip> Solow: xp is xp, there is no demo of xp
<cyberbluntz> right click properties, uncheck autohide?
<xangua> LinuxGuy2009: have you tried with karmic koala¿
<solow> ActionParsnip, yes there is. a 30 days trial :)
<LinuxGuy2009> xangua: no i hate karmic with a passion
<ActionParsnip> Solow: anyhoo. Check your ports on your router are matched to the ports configured in transmission
<dividebyzer0> solow: this is actually incorrect. there simply is an activation countdown a quick google search proves this http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=windows+xp+demo+%2Btorrent
<Nyosh> THEN TRY DEBIAN
<Kamenow> why everytime when I try to compile something
<ActionParsnip> !debian | nyosh
<ubottu> nyosh: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Kamenow> there desplays the follow
<Kamenow> error
<Kamenow> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<solow> dividebyzer0, Does it really matter? Anyway, downloading is legal as far as I know. Uploading is illegal.
<Kamenow> is there anyone who can help me
<BulleTh0> I have a subnet, 62.231.69.56/29, routed behind 86.122.121.252. On the server, I have 86.122.121.253 on eth0 and, on eth0:0 .252. How do I get internet from the server? I tried on a windows machine connected trough a switch with the server to put IP: 62.231.69.58 with netmask 255.255.255.248, gatway 62.231.69.56(server, eth0:1) Do I need an extra netcard to put .232 or it's just a software issue?
<chai> how you you use terminal? i mean, like personal settings and stuff, i know how to use a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Kamenow: there isn't a configure file in the pwd. Make sure you are in the right folder
<Stargaze> BulleTh0 => type /join #ubuntu-server
<MacVirus> ok
<skydrome> anyone know why the system beep doesnt work when compiz is used?
<ActionParsnip> Kamenow: also check the build instructions. Not all apps use configure
<Nyosh> sure terminal are reallycool!!
<skjoedt-> Hi guys, can you recommend a VPN client that accept Cisco *.pcf profiles?
<ActionParsnip> !find cisco
<ubottu> Found: libnet-telnet-cisco-perl
<Sh3r1ff> skjoedt-: cisco vpn client? ;)
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Alan_> hey y'all
<Pici> skjoedt-: network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<Nyosh> cool
<ActionParsnip> Skjoedt: there is a cisco vpn client on the repo
<ActionParsnip> Skjoedt: well, I know one exists. Repo or not
<chai> gaaaaaaaa
<BulleTh0> Stargaze, nobody is answering...
<chai> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> chai: please stop
<chai> sry it
<chai> was my "
<chai> cat]
<skjoedt-> Ahh I see. It didnt exist in 64bit on Windows. So naturally I assumed that it didnt excist for linux
<Kamenow> ActionParsnip what i have to do when the apps is bin
<chai> juhnjopgc
<chai> g
<chai> jg
<chai> hj\gyi
<chai> hj
<chai> \
<FloodBot1> chai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan_> assuming I have a a program in a .tar.bz2 and I want it to be syncronized with synaptic
<Alan_> where should I extract it?
<ActionParsnip> Kamenow: just run it like any other app
<ActionParsnip> Alan_: what are you trying to install
<chai> sry my cat was retarded
<Kamenow> god damn
<Kamenow> i told you i`m a beginner
<Kamenow> just tell me how
<Kamenow> ;]
<Sh3r1ff> Alan_: installing something from source is not in sync with the repo's
<Nyosh> Am new to ubuntu please help me get tutorials.
<ActionParsnip> !enter | kamenow
<ubottu> kamenow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Maranatha> I am new and how do I use commandLines
<Alan_> ActionParsnip: Vuze, latest
<chai> Nyosh what do you want to learn?
<ActionParsnip> Alan_: is there not a vuze ppa? This will allow you to install via apt-get etc
<pasword001> #hu-ubuntu
<Pici> Kamenow: What are you trying to compile?
<Kamenow> A kidn of screenlets
<Kamenow> A kind  of screenlets
<Alan_> ActionParsnip: thanks I will try and find a ppa
<pasword001> hungary help?
<ActionParsnip> !find vuze
<ubottu> Found: vuze
<hellyeah> hey
<Pici> Kamenow: Well, the screenlets package is in the repository, have you tried installing that instead of compiling?
<odaboy> ppa?
<ActionParsnip> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0.8-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 80 kB
<hellyeah> is there someone who use picasa
<Pici> !hu | pasword001
<ubottu> pasword001: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Nyosh> i want to learn how to use terminal
<Stargaze> Maranatha, check http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/content/chapter-12-i-dont-know-any-commands
<ActionParsnip> !ppa > odaboy
<ubottu> odaboy, please see my private message
<Kamenow> Yes,I`ve tried
<Red_HamsterX> What do you want to know about it, Nyosh?
<Maranatha> thank you very much Stargaze
<Pici> Kamenow: Well, have you read the readme or the the install file that comes with the software that you're trying to compile?
<Alan_> another question - when in full screen mode, is there any way to terminate the current program?
<Nyosh> The basic commands and how well i can learn them
<odaboy> 有中国人么
<Alan_> (like alt+f4 in windows)
<Pici> !zh | odaboy
<ubottu> odaboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kamenow> May be i`m wrong
<Kamenow> Wait a second i`ll try again
<ActionParsnip> Alan_: try alt+f4
<Red_HamsterX> Nyosh, what you want to learn about could probably be best exploded by finding a primer or introductory tutorial on using Linux with Bash.
<Red_HamsterX> explored*
<Alan_> ActionParsnip: tried, doesn't work in fullscreen
<Hedonista> is there a way for pidgin to use the old style tray icon instead of indicator-applet in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> Alan_: there is a deb here. Use at your own risk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343331
<Stargaze> Hedonista, try with alltray
<Nyosh> Thanks, Red_hamsterX
<Hedonista> ok thank-you Stargaze
<Alan_> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<AegNuddel> I have an Epson Artisan 700.  We have gotten the printing set up but I need to know what I need to do to set up the scanning.  I found a site with a possible driver but when I tried to install it it said there was an unsatisfiable dependency
<Alan_> ActionParsnip: what's risky though?
<ActionParsnip> Hedonista: you can tell pidgin not to use a tray icon and the buddy list window will sit alongside your other apps if that's what you mean
<Stargaze> AegNuddel, you have CUPS installed?
<Hedonista> Stargaze, do you think if i installer trayer or stalonetray that may work al;so?
<ActionParsnip> Alan_: its just because its not on the official repos. I'm sure it'll be fine
<Stargaze> cannot tell Hedonista
<Nyosh> Can you get the tuts for me , Red_HamsterX. A link or so!!
<skydrome> anyone know why the system beep doesnt work when compiz is used?
<ActionParsnip> Alan_: I always cover my. Back
<Hedonista> ok thanks again Stargaze
<AegNuddel> better check but I think so
<ActionParsnip> Skydome: anyone replying in #compiz ?
<Alan_> ActionParsnip: lol.. okay thanks :)
<skydrome> negative
<Alan_> cya
<psilo2> Where (on the filesystem) can I find a list of installed packages?  Something similar to `dpkg --get-selections` would be great.
<AegNuddel> says that my printer manager is designed for cups so I must have it
<Kamenow> Pici What i want to ssay is one big Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Psilo2: you can fint the postinst files in /var someplace (I believe, those wil related to installed stuff)
<erUSUL> psilo2: dpkg
<vorian> how in the world do I tell if I have a dove board or mx51 board on my netbook?
<plecebo> i run a ibook g4 running ubuntu ppc 9.10 and gnome but my battery monitor doesnt work how do i enable one?
<erUSUL> psilo2: dpkg --get-selections >  ~/file_with_a_list_of_installed_packages.txt <<<<< there in your home folder
<vorian> nevermind
<DarkX> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me set up a VNC server on ubuntu with a mirror driver :) (i read that using a mirror driver gives better performance)
<faron> hllo evrybody...hope all ar well today
<newclimb> im with a problem in a pastebinit it doesnt create the link anyone can help me?
<matic> faron, am hungry!
<AegNuddel> I have an Epson Artisan 700.  We have gotten the printing set up but I need to know what I need to do to set up the scanning.  I found a site with a possible driver but when I tried to install it it said there was an unsatisfiable dependency
<VCoolio> newclimb: there is a bugreport and a patch, let me try and find it
<newclimb> VCoolio: thanks
<faron> wish i culd hlp ya matic
<hellyeah> muhahahha lo
<matic> faron, I take lots of ice cream, when is the ice cream van passing by :)
<psilo2> erUSUL: the system is not bootable, cannot run dpkg.
<Stargaze_> admin, please kick Stargaze
<VCoolio> newclimb: hm, can't find it that quick but here's the patch http://pastebin.com/jErMpKkp
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<dehqan> how apt-get determines what version the distro is  ?
<VCoolio> newclimb: save somewhere as pastebinit.diff then run: sudo patch -p0 < pastebinit.diff
<vorian> dehqan: your sources.list file
<oLife> I'm looking for a blacklist app, similar to the one Transmission uses. Can anyone recommend an app?
<vorian> found in /etc
<faron> i need to no if there is maybe a list of sum type somewhere that can tell me what I can safely uninstall   from my xubuntu sys as I would like top make this sys as lean as can possibly be ?????????????
<psilo2> ActionParsnip: ah I think I see what you mean. /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst ?
<Stargaze_> dehqan, not with apt, try lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: it uses the source file. That's why they say your release name on each line
<ActionParsnip> Psilo2: yeah. Kinda messy way to go about it though. Dpkg etc can give better output on what's installed
<newclimb> VCoolio: i dont know how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Faron: lean in ram or in hdd use?
<faron> ram & cpu
<matic> faron, ActionParsnip is very right
<psilo2> ActionParsnip: right but the machine is not bootable.  The fs is hosed; I am reinstalling the machine and a current package list would be a good start.
<dehqan> lsb_release -a says it is jaunty nut apt-get can not download packages from jaunty reps  st ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Faron: one good way is to look at the stuff in the menus and remove what you don't use. Which can reduce running apps.
<VCoolio> newclimb: copypaste the text from the link in an editor, save the file as pastebinit.diff in your home folder; then open a terminal and run the command I gave
<ActionParsnip> Psilo2: use a live cd and chroot
<infid> what does it mean when someone says 'it took ~2 years'?
<Stargaze_> dehqan, i think jaunty is no longer supported
<AegNuddel> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Faron: you can remove stuff like xsane which will knock out a service nicely if you never use a scanner. The program bum will help to a fashion too
<faron> I was planning on going through synapytic that way
<AegNuddel> my audio is conflicting with what I need for my scanner??
<nevin> infid: in this case, ~ = about
<ActionParsnip> Faron: you can also remove openoffice and install abiword if all you use is writer
<VCoolio> infid: ~=approximately, you mean?
<VCoolio> newclimb: all clear?
<faron> but I dont wnt to uninstall something & then not have my machine boot ya kno ?
<ActionParsnip> Faron: you can also remove gimp if you never use it
<InvincibleNinja> hi all, i have trouble setting the correct resolution on my laptop, i am using ubuntu 9.10, any help?
<infid> VCoolio:  is that what ~ means?
<psilo2> ActionParsnip:  The root folder does not contain /usr /bin /sbin /etc /lib and so on.  It's not usable to run a machine.  Anyway, thanks.  I only had that one quesiton.
<tehbaut> how can I get ubuntu to support hfs+ ?
<VCoolio> infid: that's what I would make of it, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Faron: tbh a stock install of ubuntu is full of fluff and can be skimmed down easily
<tehbaut> er, gparted
<infid> VCoolio: is that an english, math or programming thing?
<plecebo> i run a ibook g4 running ubuntu ppc 9.10 and gnome but my battery monitor doesnt work how do i enable one?
<ActionParsnip> Psilo2: glad to help
<faron> action.... see I tum xubuntu.............
<VCoolio> infid: it's rather offtopic, but it's a math thing to have a curled = as 'approximately' but on a keyboard it's hard to get that one so one uses the tilda
<infid> ActionParsnip: how do you recommend skimming it down? sudo apt-get --remove ?
<Stargaze_> plecebo, try xbattbar
<ActionParsnip> Faron: if you use static ip or are running a desktop you can define the lan in /etc/network/interfaces and remove network manager
<plecebo> ok
<InvincibleNinja> hi all, i have trouble setting the correct resolution on my laptop, i am using ubuntu 9.10, any help? :)
<infid> VCoolio: i see. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Infid: depends on your use
<Paine> how do you, in terminal, open a program and then still have prompt
<newclimb> VCoolio: the command that you gave me doesnt work
<faron> hmmmmm wish I really understood what you just said oops wow though I figured net mgr would be omething I would really need
<infid> Paine: program &
<plecebo> stargaze do i use software center or do i use synpatic
<Paine> infid, thanks
<VCoolio> newclimb: what does it say?
<Stargaze_> Paine, by typing @ behond the command
<dehqan> lsb_release -a says it is jaunty nut apt-get can not download packages from jaunty reps  st ActionParsnip
<DarkX> euhm...i just installed the nvidia video driver and now my resolution is to high for my monitor ._.
<Paine> Stargaze_,
<ActionParsnip> Faron: there are also tonnes of drivers which can also be removed: you can see them with: dpkg -l | grep xserver ,and remove any you don't use. Evolution can also be removed to free up ram as it runs a few services
<Stargaze_> plecebo, synaptic
<Paine> Stargaze_, thanks :D
<newclimb> VCoolio: newmar@newmar-laptop:~$ sudo patch -p0 < pastebinit.diff
<newclimb> sudo: patch: command not found
<plecebo> ok
<DarkX> any quick fix? :p
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: run: sudo apt-get update
<VCoolio> newclimb: ah, well, does it suggest any packages to install?
<ActionParsnip> Darkx: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> Darkx: then reboot
<DarkX> when? i can't even get to a login D:
<faron> see right now my cpu is being maxed & all I have running is this chat
<dehqan> ActionParsnip: done it before
<newclimb> VCoolio: nothing
<rafuch0> where is alsaconf !!!
<faron> oops up & down
<ActionParsnip> Darkx: root recovery console
<DarkX> ok will try :3
<ActionParsnip> Dehan: does it hit the repos?
<DarkX> (this is another laptop btw :p)
<dehqan> ActionParsnip: yes some
<umbra_> ya'll have a good evening...thanks for all the help
<captainc> can someone help me install without cd where I have a separate fat32 partition with the cd iso on it?
<ActionParsnip> Darkx: you will stll have a recovery root console. It is still the same OS as a desktop system
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: then change server in software sources
<faron> eveolution ?? see now that would be something I would wonder whether I needed or not.......
<DarkX> hmm looks like its working after a reboot O_o strange
<ActionParsnip> Faron: if you use it for email, keep it. If not get rid
<VCoolio> newclimb: ah, it's just patch; run: sudo apt-get install patch
<faron> See,I am not a geek {I just like people to think I am.Heh,heh}
<VCoolio> newclimb: then try again (use arrow up to select the same command for convenience)
<ActionParsnip> Faron: if you don't use vnc you can remove vino and vinagre too
<plecebo> ok i installed it so should i restart
<e45qhtrafgd> hahah
<alesan> hi how do I install acrobat reader from adobe? For example I know of this:
<e45qhtrafgd> jhrtdnbfcvz
<alesan> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/acroread/
<alesan> so is there a way to add that in the list of repositories
<alesan> so that I keep automatically uptodate?
<faron> vnc ?? that a media player ?
<tehbaut> apt-get install hfsprogs returns no results... is there another way to get hfsprogs via apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> Faron: if you run: dpkg -l | less ,you can see what's installed and remove what is surplus
<DarkX> VNC is for remote desktop connection
<spinner> how do i change terminal color scheme
<newclimb> VCoolio: patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.
<ActionParsnip> Faron: also set vm.swappiness lower if you have 1gb ram or more
<DarkX> i installed tightvnc server but i can't seem to find any way to configure it :p
<tehbaut> is there an apt-get search function?
<Tihomir> hello ninjas
<Tihomir> :)
<gabriel> sup my ninja
<YOY> Hey, is this normal? nautilus freezes for a while whenever i even click an incomplete file that's downloading in utorrent. This is driving me  crazy.
<VCoolio> newclimb: I found the site, get the patch from there, maybe you also copied the line numbering https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/526849
<ActionParsnip> Tehbaut: apt-cache search will search available apps. dpkg -l | grep something will search your installed apps
<faron> ahhhhhhhhset swappiness lower ?? Wow,I was thinking about setting it higher but I don't even kno whow
<captainc> YOY, utorrent on ubuntu?
<faron> know how
<gabriel> anybody know how to get the /usr/share/man/man0p manpages in ubuntu?
<YOY> yes captainc
<e45qhtrafgd> Tiders muha
<VCoolio> newclimb: it's the attachment in the second post there
<captainc> YOY, Is that native or through wine?
<YOY> wine of course
<tehbaut> thanks ActionParsnip
<captainc> YOY, not for nothing, but transmission is pretty kick-ass.
<e45qhtrafgd> iykfcm,hvlocfol
<ActionParsnip> Faron: higher will make it use swap more (more hdd access = sloooow) if your system can run in ram a low vm.swappiness will restrict the system to try and make it use ram more (faster)
<spinner> some one know how to change terminal color scheme
<YOY> transmission stinks
<nevin> spinner: edit -> profiles
<ActionParsnip> Faron: could also install dnsmasq to have a local dns service to speed up web access
<tehbaut> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<jpds> tehbaut: highly unlikely
<captainc> YOY: Deluge is good too. Otherwise, I'd monitor the WINE process for CPU usage to see if that's the bottle neck.
<ActionParsnip> Captainc: enable to web interface too. Remote control torrents
<AegNuddel> I have an Epson Artisan 700.  We have gotten the printing set up but I need to know what I need to do to set up the scanning.  I found a site with a possible driver but when I tried to install it it said there was an unsatisfiable dependency.  I tried to download it but it said PulseAudio had a conflicting version and installing it would break the package.  (Having a broken package does not sound fun!)
<nevin> spinner: then select the default profile ( or create a new one ) and change away..
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: I use it. My g1 phone loves it long time
<jpds> tehbaut: And no, it's just you.
<captainc> YOY: Just curious, why do you not like Transmission?
<YOY> captainc it's not about wine, it's about nautilus. even if i shut down utorrent it freezes
<tehbaut> jpds: I'm getting "failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hfsplus/libhfsp0_1.0.412build1_amd64.deb
<YOY> because it's not ghostleech friendlu
<YOY> friendly
<YOY> *
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: utorrent has a few bugs and will ramp up cpu usage til it maxes your chips
<spinner> so i have to do it grafical it wont work if i make an Xresources file with color codes?
<Stargaze_> faron, in Terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf and then add vm.swappiness = 10
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: there are tonnes of torrent apps native to linux. I suggest you try them
<YOY> ActionParsnip, utorrent runs perfect
<YOY> it's just a bug
<ActionParsnip> Stargaze_: gksudo for gedit
<captainc> YOY: my initial feel is that it is the way wine has to stream information to the disk and that nautilus is trying to read info about the file. If it is not stored properly, Nautilus may choke on it.
<phunk> hey homies, does anyone know if it's possible to combine .ima floppy images into a .iso file using ubuntu? i was thinking the dd command but i'm not exactly sure how to approach it...
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: yeah 100% cpu usage is pretty appauling for something billed to be "light"
<AlienDK> Deluge is pretty nice
<YOY> yes, i thought of that, and maybe it's because of the different filesystem
<_ting__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Phunk: could use the remaster system to add files to the iso
<nevin> spinner: that was just one way.  You could use command line switches too.
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | phunk
<ubottu> phunk: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<newclimb> VCoolio: it works thanks
<jpds> tehbaut: That package does not exist.
<erUSUL> psilo2: sorry was away; chroot to the install from a livecd run dpkg
<jpds> tehbaut: Try: sudo apt-get update
<VCoolio> newclimb: your welcome
<faron> here's a quest for everybody........on xubuntu i use a program called "xfcenotes " for the panel......i have a problem with it..........when I click on it to open it up.....it opens 5 empty notes & it opens my other 3........how can I stop this strange behaviour ?
<ActionParsnip> Faron: is there a bug logged for the behaviour?
<phunk> ActionParsnip: well, basically what i have are 14 floppy images that are install disks for win95 (installing this on an old laptop for a friend). if i had 14 floppies laying around i'd just use those but it's 2010 and i (unlike my friend) am with the times. ideally i wanted to combine the .ima images into a single .iso, burn that to cd, and install that way. hence i was looking at dd to see if there was a way i might be able to combine them
<YOY> ActionParsnip, just so you know, utorrent runs 99.9% of the time 10 times faster and liter than any other native crap, also it has it's way around connections just like libtorrent, but that's unconfortable using it in the terminal.
<faron> not sure...not sure about those "bug" types of things ...again...I'm not really a geek...I jst like people to think I am
<AegNuddel> grr.
<infid> <Stargaze_> Paine, by typing @ behond the command <- what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: I ran it in xp and i'd have to kill it off every few days after it maxed my cpu and made my fan spin like crazy. I doubt it runs lighter than rtorrent by far
<faron> the xfce notes program is really awkward........ it doesn't even come with instuctions for use when you install it
<Stargaze_> infid, behond = behind
<captainc> YOY: E-mail the utorrent guys and tell them to make a linux version!
<AegNuddel> can't anyone help me?  I tried to be as specific as possible...
<YOY> Well your pc sucks ActionParsnip , i've been a user for years, even in xp
<captainc> Let's try not to flame now.
<captainc> To each his own.
<YOY> that's not flame, it must be a fact
<infid> Stargaze_: gnometris @ doesnt return my prompt to me
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: it does in todays standards but it runs everything else I need just fine. Once I add the "light" torrent client utorrent it starts to die.
<faron> what heck you talkin bout yoy ?
<YOY> lol
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: so simple evaluation is utorrent blows
<nevin> infid: gnometetris &
<mysoogals> how to seed torrent seedbox on vps? without desktop
<infid> nevin: well & is what i said but he said put @ 'behind' it which could mean before or after it but neither works. was curious if there was anotherw ay
<Bwyard> http://cnart.apriestofgix.com/index.php?action=pmxblog;sa=view;cont=2;uid=15
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: and even if my pc did b low. Isn't utorrent supposed to be light and run with minimal resources, just like a low end system?
<nevin> infid: what happens when you type gnometetris &
<pixide2000> ciao ragazzi
<pedro__> alguien habla espanol
<pixide2000> qualcuno parla italiano?
<VCoolio> !es | pedro__
<ubottu> pedro__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<infid> nevin like i said twice, that works perfectly fine, returns the prompt. however Stargaze_ said to put @ behind it, which i was concerned about as to why, apparently that is not correct so nevermind
<VCoolio> !it | pixide2000
<ubottu> pixide2000: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: I don't see your question
<AegNuddel> I have an Epson Artisan 700.  We have gotten the printing set up but I need to know what I need to do to set up the scanning.  I found a site with a possible driver but when I tried to install it it said there was an unsatisfiable dependency.  I tried to download it but it said PulseAudio had a conflicting version and installing it would break the package.  (Having a broken package does not sound fun!)
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: wassup
<AegNuddel> there...
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: is there a bug logged for the driver you found?
<pedro__> gracias ubottu
<AegNuddel> I asked once before then added on...
<YOY> ActionParsnip, why do you think most of the people use utorrent on their linux servers for seedboxes ? even professional people. why not use native, there are few that have the gui... it's because it's the best. It;s obvious that you're not a fan of it and you try to yap around here with lies, i've never heard someone before saying utorrent blew their cpu, maybe if you leech 100gb shit
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: does xsane not just find the scanner
<pixide2000> bye
<AegNuddel> It FINDS it
<mysoogals> guys how to seed torrent on tranmission from terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: there is no best software for anything
<nicolayc> list
<AegNuddel> there is some error...can't remember exact wording
<AegNuddel> hold on
<ActionParsnip> Mysoogals: never done it from terminal personally
<alessandrita> hola
<madsj> is there some extension to gedit to enable it to wrap text just like emacs can with auto-fill-mode ?
<alessandrita> no
<Mr-Grey> Greetings Everyone.
<AegNuddel> now it''s not though :(
<alessandrita> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: your witness: http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=54642
<YOY> ohhhhh, ActionParsnip you're british. I apologize, that explains everything
<bastid_raZor> mysoogals: on the very first manpage it tells how to add torrents to tranmission from command line.
<alessandrita> no
<alessandrita> i am spanish
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: from the hallowed ground of utorrent forums no less
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: yes I am educated.
<YOY> i meant retarded
<xangua> alessandrita: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<alessandrita> aaaa
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: I'm guessing american?
<YOY> worse
<YOY> romanian
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: like it :)
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: the forum shows another user with a maxed out cpu
<YOY> great, that's 2 in a mil
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, it keeps reverting to my webcam even though I have a scanner
<Mr-Grey> Does anyone perhaps have a good link to learn swiftly about how to navagate around within the terminal? It is slightly diffrent than DOS from what I grew up with. I'm rather new to Lynux and I enjoy the stability and flexibality of it.
<ActionParsnip> yoy: best is an evauluation of needs to product. Not all users needs are 100% identical so no single best will ever exist
<chowder> using OpenOffice Calc (Spreadsheet) and am trying to make the lines (rows and columns) visible when I print. Anyone know how?
<alessandrita> hello
<bastid_raZor> !terminal | Mr-Grey
<ubottu> Mr-Grey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: you can only say something is best for you, not for all
<AegNuddel> Now I installed Gutenprint too
<xangua> !hi | alessandrita
<ubottu> alessandrita: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alessandrita> hi xangua
<Paineless> Mr-Grey, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<AegNuddel> I am so lost
<youknoweddavis> does anyone have experience with karmic and kodak cameras?
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: i'd log a bug to see if the conflict can be resolved.
<youknoweddavis> i get "unable to lock" errors and fspot hangs
<AegNuddel> It's on some japanese site
<Mr-Grey> Thank you very much Paineless
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: there are other incidents all over the web which I saw trying to get the garbage to work
<joeb> Anyone know how to go about using a Ubuntu Server install that would work for a blind person?
<claws_> I have 4 computers running in this house. 9 days ago...i decided to give Linux a try. Yesterday i DID throw my MS win Vista and 7 in fireplace! And installed Linux on all my boxes! LINUX 4E!  :)
<DS_USER> Hello? Can someone help me? I did this: Ubuntu wasnt working after a while from Harddrive so i went into drive utuility and deleted the whole ubuntu drive or part of it (not swap just the linux OS) So then I tried to install using biggest free space and it still doesnt work Grub or Crub comes up
<kenek> cioa
<Paineless> Mr-Grey, yw :)
<kenek> blu
<MaT-dg1> how can I check a version of a package with apt-get?
<YOY> It's like i can hear you talking with that bad accent in front of me ActionParsnip
<AegNuddel> claws_, chalk one of for literalism!
<AegNuddel> claws_, chalk one UP for literalism!
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: and most used doesn't mean better. Most systems use windows rather than any other os. Is windows therefore better?
<xangua> joeb: what about installing a minimal gnome desktop¿¿ it has orca for example; that would help¿¿
<DS_USER> Can someone help me? I did this: Ubuntu wasnt working after a while from Harddrive so i went into drive utuility and deleted the whole ubuntu drive or part of it (not swap just the linux OS) So then I tried to install using biggest free space and it still doesnt work Grub or Crub comes up
<phaitour> hi all, i have a mysql question.  does anyone know how i can increase my max_connection beyond 16384?
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: which accent?
<kitche> DS_USER sounds like hard drive fail
<YOY> nvm
<quenta> How would one change the resolution in a fresh installation if the current one makes the gui inaccessible?
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: if you say british you are very ignorant
<YOY> doh
<YOY> i'm the crazy person here
<DS_USER> it cant be i only deleted the partion
<viliny> Any way to display vcore in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> British accent doesn't exist
<DS_USER> cant i reformate it?
<`mOOse`> there's a utorrent for linux?
<DS_USER> no
<DS_USER> bittorrent
<`mOOse`> oh
<YOY> yea, the that's what the Scottish say
<claws_> AegNuddel: yeah! wasted so many years on ms"#tt!
<ActionParsnip> There's one in the pipes apparently
<DS_USER> WHICH FORMAT DOES UBUNTU USE FOR THEIR PARTION??
<YOY> :)
<DS_USER> CHECH IN DISK UTULITY
<ActionParsnip> !caps | rs_user
<ubottu> rs_user: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<`mOOse`> I like deluge enough but utorrent would roxor
<brontosaurusrex> <`mOOse`> transmission, rtorrent if you need cli
<jupitor> DS_USER, try transmission
<DS_USER> whats that
<DS_USER> ?
 * kumita zet
<Roasted> Is there any way to download the new ubuntu lucid themes in karmic? I can't seem to find them anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> Ds_user: ext4 in jauny and later. Otherwise ext3
<pippo26> salve
<`mOOse`> transmission is too spare - I like more control and ability to manipulate trackers etc
<kumita> me
<viliny> ActionParsnip, you know alot - how do i check my vcore in ubuntu ? :) lm-sensors isn't picking up my mobo... any alternatives?
<brontosaurusrex> DS_USER: probably ext4 by default
<kitche> DS_USER umm ext3/ext4 but if you installed it sboukd have did a reformat
<DS_USER> i have 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: not something I use dude sorry
<DS_USER> so ext4?
<dfdfd> I get the following error error with /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing
<Harponeus> When i boot it says Grub Loading, and then "Biodisk error", then "grub rescue>" What to do? :(
<ActionParsnip> Ds_user: then it will be ext4. You can check with: sudo parted -l
<YOY> here's another one for you ActionParsnip ^ m00se ///  no one likes transmissions interface, dunno why you people here always recommend it
<dfdfd> I can't login i can't even move my mouse
<Mr-Grey> Did you all know that after all these years they are making Windows 98 open source? Amazing how much these corporations make off everyone.
<DS_USER> ok
<DS_USER> thx
<DS_USER> brb
<allowoverride> whats the command syntax to take files on a cd, and convert to iso image locally?
<kenek> blu new
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: do you actually sit and look at the interface while stuff downloads?
<rautamiekka> Is it possible to have grep (or any other tool, for that matter) search in text files for matching lines containing case-insensitive word "ban" and string "0:0:13422909" ?
<DS_USER> im happy u guys actully try to help me
<DS_USER> :)
<jupitor> I run transmission with the webinterface on a junk box. I love it.
<`mOOse`> I just think transmission is for the occasional torrent user - it's adequate for dloading iso's of ubuntu but if you use torrents a lot, it doesn't have many good features
<blakkheim> rautamiekka: YES
<blakkheim> caps
<YOY> Yes, since i have 100mbit home connection ActionParsnip
<celthunder> YOY, use rtorrent many many more fetures and you dont have to look at it
<rautamiekka> blakkheim: Do you know how ?
<`mOOse`> deluge is as close to utorrent as I've found and I like it ok, but it still lacks a few features
<blakkheim> rautamiekka: man grep
<YOY> `mOOse`, try ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> yoy: then use the web interface if its that offensive
<allowoverride> the cd is already and image but not an iso, its files that were nero'd to cd, and now, its the full dir listed, not an .iso image that is bootable, the cd is bootable, and when i did the dd command, it only copied the directory structure, not created and .iso image. help?
<`mOOse`> I have YOY
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: why is the look so important
<`mOOse`> I don't care for it as much
<Harponeus> Anyone want to help me with a boot problem?
<YOY> the only thing missing comparing to utorrent is the copy peer list thing
<YOY> and the add peer
<`mOOse`> YOY - used deluge?
<YOY> yes
<YOY> worse than ktorrent
<`mOOse`> you prefer ktorrent?
<YOY> yep
<`mOOse`> not me
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Harponeus
<ubottu> Harponeus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dfdfd> I get the following error error with /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse
<ActionParsnip> Harponeus: sup
<YOY> but i prefer more the wined utorrent
<Harponeus> When i boot it says Grub Loading, and then "Biodisk error", then "grub rescue>" What to do? :(
<`mOOse`> I'm not happy with any of them,  frankly
<Stargaze_> allowoverride, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509
<Roasted> Is there any way to download the new ubuntu lucid themes in karmic? I can't seem to find them anywhere.
<allowoverride> whats the command syntax to take files on a cd, and convert to iso image locally? the cd is already and image but not an iso, its files that were nero'd to cd, and now, its the full dir listed, not an .iso image that is bootable, the cd is bootable, and when i did the dd command, it only copied the directory structure, not created and .iso image. help?
<ActionParsnip> Harponeus: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<ubuntuNewBee> hi, is there where i can get help on ubuntu?
<AegNuddel> here's the error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)
<Jordan_U> ubuntuNewBee, Yes.
<YOY> yes, over there ubuntuNewBee
<Stargaze_> ubuntuNewBee, http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/howto.html
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: submit it as a function idea at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and the functionality may get added
<AegNuddel> What does that mean exactly?  Is my version too new?
<allowoverride> Stargaze_, thanks, i will check it ou
<DS_USER> Action I get this error while trying to format it: Error creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sda, start=72785502720, size=2681441280, type=0x83
<DS_USER> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=80000000000)
<DS_USER> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<DS_USER> looking at part 0 (offset 32256, size 32868864, type 0xde)
<DS_USER> new part entry
<FloodBot1> DS_USER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DS_USER> looking at part 1 (offset 32901120, size 72752601600, type 0x07)
<DS_USER> new part entry
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: you need a later version of that package
<AegNuddel> ah
<Mr-Grey> Try getting tech support like this for an OS anywhere else lol this is excellent
<Jordan_U> Harponeus, Try asking in #grub
<DS_USER> Error creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sda, start=72785502720, size=2681441280, type=0x83
<DS_USER> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=80000000000)
<DS_USER> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<DS_USER> looking at part 0 (offset 32256, size 32868864, type 0xde)
<DS_USER> new part entry
<FloodBot1> DS_USER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DS_USER> looking at part 1 (offset 32901120, size 72752601600, type 0x07)
<DS_USER> new part entry
<hellyeah> hey
<ubuntuNewBee> okay guys/gals, does anybody have experience setting up ubuntu + postfix + dovecot?
<hellyeah> i cannot find tiff2pdf package on ubuntu repo
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse
<AegNuddel> I tried to find it and it said it would break PulseAudio
<AegNuddel> if I installed a newer one
<allowoverride> Stargaze_, um,,, which part, i already did the basic cmd. did you read my post? did i explain it well?
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: then find a ppa or deb
<Harponeus> Yes, i've tried it - i manage to load the USB and so on, but when i choose to install or play live it starts too boot on the HD - which does not work =/.
<trijntje> Hi all, since Karmic sound gives a loud crack just before it starts playing, any pointers on how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: maybe you need a later version of pulse
<hellyeah> do you now that addres
<ActionParsnip> Harponeus: check settings in the grub loader then
<dehqan> how to put a word at the end of each line on this list ? http://pastebin.com/bZJywtKa
<ubuntuNewBee> is anbody here an expert at setting up postfix + dovecot?
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: use websearches. I don't know the address of every ppa and their contents
<Stargaze_> allowoverride, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490640 and scroll down
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, do you know how I can get it?
<Harponeus> I can only access "grub rescue>", not "grub>"
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<Jordan_U> Harponeus, Try asking in #grub
<allowoverride> Stargaze_, which persons comment?
<ActionParsnip> Aegnuddel: websearc for: ppa search ,one of the top few links will let you search launchpad
<allowoverride> the suse comment?
<ubuntuNewBee> is this an ubuntu support forum?
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: i'd ask in #bash
<Stargaze_> allowoverride, try mkisofs -o $ISO_FILENAME.iso $DIRECTORY
<Pici> ubuntuNewBee: Yes, but your question might be better answered in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbee: its the official ubuntu support channel
<Stargaze_> mkisofs means make iso file system
<YOY> ubuntuNewBee, this is a sex chat
<ubuntuNewBee> okay, thank Pici, i'll try that
<VCoolio> hellyeah: apt-get install libtiff-tools
<claws_> any1 here knows how lkl works ?
<ActionParsnip> Yoy: not wise with ops in the channel
<YOY> now look what you made him do
<ActionParsnip> !info lkl
<ubottu> lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<psvasti> 1hahahahahaha
<Bittarman> i just upgraded to try out 10.04alpha, should the new themes on the brand page have been installed?
<Bittarman> or are they still in the pipeline?
<Pici> Bittarman : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: man lkl ,is all I can advise. Maybe someone else can help though
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | bittarman
<ubottu> bittarman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Bittarman> Pici, k
<viliny> anyone know how to check vcore in ubuntu?
<Bittarman> ActionParsnip,  I know its not released and not stable
<Stargaze_> !info vcore
<ubottu> Package vcore does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> Bittarman: just using the factoid to direct
<claws_> ActionParsnip, thx.. il try that out :)
<Younder> how is SElinux doing?
<Bittarman> ActionParsnip, a little late, so thanks for being an ass
<Guitche> #join/ ubuntu-fr
<Stargaze_> Younder, he's lonely
<claws_> ActionParsnip, no menu entry for lkl  :(
<ActionParsnip> !attitude | bittarman
<ubottu> bittarman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guitche> ubuntu-fr
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<psvasti> how 2 upgrade from 8.04 2 10.04?
<Younder> Stargaze_, I figuredas much
<Pici> psvasti : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<alwaizlern> Is there a way to reset wireless settings back to defaults?
<psvasti> k
<zt> ого всем привет:)
<Pici> !ru | zt
<ubottu> zt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zt> y
<Younder> no cryllic here if you please
<AegNuddel> no idea what
<AegNuddel> to install
<Harponeus> Is there a way to destroy the current HD- OS installation with Ubuntu live CD?
<Younder> AegNuddel, yes
<alwaizlern> Harponeus: You can use the built in Disk Utility
<Younder> AegNuddel, rm -r
<zt> тут по русски кто небуть понимает?
<OttifantSir> 9.10, Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl and it was solved, but how do I do this in 9.10?
<Younder> amoung othres
<AegNuddel> Younder, do I type that in terminal or???
<Younder> linux does not prevent you from shooting yourself in the foot
<bamaung> ls
<bamaung> hi
<Harponeus> No, I cannot enter Ubuntu.
<Younder> AegNuddel, yes
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<viliny> how do i chop program output into smaller segments so i can read it all without buffer cutting out half of it?
<alwaizlern> My ubuntu suddenly is not connecting to my wireless network; any idea what I can do?
<shairozan> alwaizlern did you do any updates recently?
<Guest13680> #sex
<Guest13680> ftrhbrft
<Stargaze_> viliny, by using |less
<AegNuddel> Younder, I need another argument apparently
<Guest13680> #gry
<AlexJ> hello
<Younder> AegNuddel, you need the sudo bit
<Stargaze_> viliny, for example ps -e | less
<AlexJ> is there any Canonical official here?
<Younder> AegNuddel, sudo rm -r /
<viliny> thank you Stargaze_
<shairozan> Someone deleting their entire disk?
<Younder> AegNuddel, the death call  to all linuxen
<skjoedt-> Hi guys. I did a system update and when I reboot my Kdesktop crashes. Now I have booted a previous kernel version from Grub so the question is; how do I delete the damaged version which is in the grub list from my system?
<alwaizlern> After installing and running airodump-ng my  internet has been going super slow and now won't even connect to my home wireless network (but it does see it)..Does anyone know how I can resolve this?
<zt> here on the Russian who can not be understood?
<AegNuddel> what are you trying to do to me?
<xangua> Younder: you canno't  put that kind of comands here, what you do may cost you a ban
<AegNuddel> jerk
<hellyeah_> family friendlky pls
<shairozan> Yeah, the rm -r command is a "recursively delete"
<AegNuddel> luckily it didn't work
<Younder> xangua, it's a fact. no more no less
<shairozan> Issuing the command would delete your disk contents completely
<OttifantSir> 9.10, Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl and it was solved, but how do I do this in 9.10?
<AegNuddel> i gtg
<AegNuddel> or wait
<AegNuddel> nm
<amilki> castillo
<alwaizlern> Nevermind, restarting my computer did the trick.
<Stargaze_> alwaizlern, that's the windows-trick
<zt> here who do not understand whether to Russian
<amilki> hola
<alwaizlern> Stargaze_ haha; worked in ubuntu lol
<Pici> zt: /join #ubuntu-ru for russian
<xangua> !hi | amilki
<ubottu> amilki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<amilki> how are you
<xangua> amilki: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<juuntian> hey there! I'm having this strange problem on my Ubuntu 9.10... I was using Windows 7 on my desktop and everything, including my wireless connection, ran smoothly. After installing Ubuntu 9.10, the connection is really slow. I searched about this issue, but people just changed their DNS, which haven't worked for me. I'm right now at my netbook using jolicloud on same wireless connection and it's good.
<amilki> yes
<AegNuddel> trying to figure out a scanner issue is all...
<AegNuddel> Was that any reason to be mean to me? :(
<MartinCleaver> When I boot (eeebuntu 8.4) I get just a blue-grey screen with a cursor - apparently no window manager
<MartinCleaver> I tried xfix - that didn't help
<skjoedt-> Hi guys. I did a system update and when I reboot my Kdesktop crashes. Now I have booted a previous kernel version from Grub so the question is; how do I delete the damaged version which is in the grub list from my system?
<SandGorgon> anyone have an intel 5100 wireless-n card ? is it out-of-the-box in karmic ... planning on buying one off ebay
<juuntian> anyone had this problem before? I saw some people talking about disabling IPv6, but I don't think this is the real issue.
<shairozan> Easiest thing is not to delete it, but rather to just have it automatically selected
<DanS> alright
<DanS> lets talk
<shairozan> What was the problem about ipv6?
<DanS> about linux UIs
<DanS> everyone's a hater
<DanS> I dont know anyone
<DanS> happy with the current state of things
<Pici> DanS: This is the support channel, if you want to chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanS> OSS UIs are damned if you do
<DanS> and damned if you dont
<DanS> oh, it looks like windows
<juuntian> shairozan: I'm having slow connection issues since changed to Ubuntu 9.10. Looked for some solutions online and only have seen people talking about either disabling IPv6 or changing DNS.
<DanS> oh, it looks like OS X
<DanS> oh, it's too different
<Pici> !ot | DanS
<ubottu> DanS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DanS> Linux on the desktop
<DanS> will never be
<DanS> fact
<xangua> !ops | DanS
<FloodBot1> DanS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> DanS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Stargaze_> skjoedt-, use this command => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/71529-ubucleaner.sh
<juuntian> shairozan: I changed my DNS, but still have the problem. don't think it's the IPv6 thing also...
<juuntian> any clue?
<shairozan> I doubt that it is the IPV6 issue honestly, give me just a momemnt
<shairozan> *moment trather
<shairozan> *moment rather dangit lol
<skjoedt-> Stargaze_: Okay, will try.
<Paineless> command to view list of current processes ?
<Pici> Paineless: ps aux
<juuntian> shairozan: of course, take your time... if you google it, you'll see that people talk about that. but i don't think too, that's why i haven't tried.
<Paineless> Pici~ thanks
<S3CURITY> does any one know a bout a tracking device for notebooks , if they get stole ?
<dinosaurvskitten> if I have a crontab with the minutes set to "*/20", will that task get executed exactly on 12:00, 12:20, and so forth, or at 12:X, 12:x+20 where x is whatever minute the cron daemon happened to be started on?
<shairozan> I think I know what they're talking about. The issue they're describing is an issue where the  system is attempting to cycle through IPV6 DNS lookups before IPV4 causing a delay. What DNS are you using? As you mentioned that you had changed it
<javier-riki> puedo hablar con mis amigos
<skjoedt-> Stargaze_: It says it will remove old kernels. But it is the new kernel that is unstable. I have booted the old one since the newly updated crashes.
<Stargaze_> skjoedt-, then i misunderstood
<juuntian> shairozan: i was using Google DNS, actually I'm still using it on all my computers. I tried to change my desktop (the one with the problem) to OpenDNS but the issue remained, so I changed back.
<AegNuddel> If I break PulseAudio is it possible to go back to ALSA instead?
<Stargaze_> skjoedt-, try removing old kernels by using synaptic
<skjoedt-> Stargaze_: Is it safe just to remove it from my GRUB boot list? Or is it taking up way to much disk space?
<Paineless> im in a downloading/installing mood... whos got something cool to try !?
<i0n99> is there anyway to do a network install of the newest version of ubuntu?
<dfdfd> When i boot up i get following pop-up / error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<shairozan> juuntian: Do me a favor. If you go to a terminal and enter cat /etc/resolv.conf does it bring up ipv4 addresses or ipv6? IPV4 are standard dotted decimal x.x.x.x
<AlexJ> is there someone here that i can talk to regarding the distribution of some ubuntu CDs?
<GeekSquid> Juuntian: your ISP's DNS might be faster, as it would be a closer route
<juuntian> shairozan: IPv4.
<AegNuddel> oh well...no answer coming so here goes nothing...
<xangua> AegNuddel: a lot of gnome apps use pulse, would be dificult :S
<AegNuddel> it said all satisfied this time
<AegNuddel> weird
<marek_> hey guys. i tried to install looking glass into karmic. the installation went only half way and could not be completed because of certain error that i do not remember. but after installing it, everything went wrong: both my default kde and gnome interfaces do not allow me to control any windows (no scaling, nothing)...then all of the /etc/network/interfaces cleared, everything shut down...can anybody help? please...
<juuntian> GeekSquid: I'm not sure about that. Always used Google DNS without any problem, even the netbook I'm typing now is using it. No way it's only a DNS matter.
<AegNuddel> maybe because I did sudo apt-get update?
<shairozan> juuntian: Alright let's check this. perform the following in terminal ifconfig eth0 | grep Scope . Then do the same replacing eth0 with wlan0 depending on your connection type
<Stargaze_> i0n99, try this => http://www.ubuntugeek.com/testdrive-test-drive-an-ubuntu-iso-in-a-virtual-machine.html
<betis> killo pa meterse en espeños k ago
<qUaNtiC_> hi does anyone use the automatic sleep inhibit applet? it won't work, anyone?
<shairozan> juuntian: looking to see what the scope of the IPV6 link is
<betis> wats?¿
<betis> cat dog
<juuntian> shairozan: all right, want the output?
<dfdfd> When i boot up i get following pop-up / error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<shairozan> juuntian: yeah, I only really need to know what comes right after scope.
<shairozan> juuntian: we're making sure that it's not trying to use IPV6 across the whole broadcast domain
<DanS> kicked from ubuntu-offtopic
<juuntian> shairozan: inet6 addr: xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/xx Scope: Link
<DanS> what a joke
<DanS> couldn't even save logs before my irssi window close
<DanS> d
<DanS> anyone care to share
<DANI> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388491/
<ntsasng> help
<ntsasng> plz
<DANI> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<DANI> A
<DANI> A
<FloodBot1> DANI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanS> this sucks
<shairozan> juuntian: Ok, well that's odd. It shouldn't really be attempting anything when it comes to IPV6. You don't have a local DNS server so the link local traffic shouldn't be getting bounced around. What type of router are you using?
<Guest26499> A
<Strife89> Is there an alpha/beta release of 10.04 out for testing?
<Guest26499> A
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<ntsasng> help me config it
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388491/
<Stargaze_> Strife89, try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/testdrive-test-drive-an-ubuntu-iso-in-a-virtual-machine.html
<Guest26499> AOLA
<Guest26499> OLAAAA
<Guest26499> OALAA
<Guest26499> OLA
<FloodBot1> Guest26499: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest26499> OLA
<AegNuddel> hm
<ntsasng> plz don't spam
<AegNuddel> was detecting scanner
<AegNuddel> isn't now
<ntsasng> help me config  it
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388491/
<Strife89> Stargaze_: I use VMs quite a bit; I'm wondering if (and if so, where) there is a beta release of 10.04.
<Pici> Strife89 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Stargaze_> Strife89, did you check the link?
<davetarmac> Hey folks - I kow I'm not supopsed to do it, but is there a way in 9.10 you can repair bad sectors on an NTFS drive? It's left over from my windows system
<AegNuddel> need to let computer charge a bit anyway
<juuntian> shairozan: it's an Edimax n. I don't think it's a router problem, as I told you, there are other computers connected on it right now.
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388491/
<ntsasng> help
<Strife89> Pici, Stargaze: Yes, I see it. Thanks. :)
<Strife89> Stargaze_: ^
<donvito> how to setup computer statistic to be view via php
<mirek> hello
<donvito> something like computer stats
<brinstar> hi
<TecnoBrat> Does anyone know of any open source alternatives for launchpad?  I have 3 ubuntu machines at home, so looking for something quick and easy to manage packages/updates, etc
<shairozan> juuntian: no no, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything too high end. A lot of times Cisco routers can be configured for some weird stuff like double stacking and proxying whenever they receive IPV6 traffic. It wouldn't hurt to see if disabling IPv6 would help the situation. If not we can start taking a look at your log outputs
<dho_> is there something akin to autorun in ubuntu/linux that is widely used?  googling has been inconclusive...
<dinosaurvskitten> TecnoBrat, apt-mirror
<brinstar> can someone tell me what the most similar program to Remote Desktop is for Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> dho_: no
<shairozan> brinstar: vnc
<NfNitLoop> I'm running karmic and I can't copy and paste between several applications.   It seems that selecting text in Konsole just doesn't bother putting it in the clipboard, even when I do Edit -> Copy from the menu.  Any thoughts?
<blakkheim> dho_: linux is secure, why would you want that?
<shadenzo> trovato in documentazione debian ehm.........   (shy)
<brinstar> shairozan: which version is the best?
<NfNitLoop> TecnoBrat: I thought I read that they released launchpad's software as OSS so you can run your own.
<dho_> @blakkheim for the same reason it's been used by software distributors for years.
<brinstar> there are like 3 i think
<rascal999> can I make casper mount a directory and use as root instead of a squashfs?
<VCoolio> NfNitLoop: Konsole is kde right?, might be that
<juuntian> shairozan: ok then, so I'm actually disabling IPv6? :-P gotta look on how to do that, I assume it's before logging in, right?
<shairozan> brinstar: any version. VNC comes built into ubuntu. V4 for windows
<TecnoBrat> NfNitLoop: hmmmm, really? I doubt that, but I'll check
<shairozan> juuntian: Don't think you'd have to do it before logging in :) Let me look at it real quick
<VCoolio> NfNitLoop: just select and then middle mouse, or shift+insert, should be generally working
<NfNitLoop> TecnoBrat: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-is-now-open-source]
<NfNitLoop> TecnoBrat: oops, no ]
<brinstar> shairozan: can it interoperate with the windows version? i.e. can i control ubuntu from windows?
<dho_> one more question about removable media... is there a way to set a custom icon that will display whenever that media is inserted into a linux machine?
<shairozan> brinstar: yes. That's how we perform remote work here in the office. It's an interoperable solution
<brinstar> ok thanks, thts all i needed to know
<TecnoBrat> NfNitLoop: isn't that the client portion?
<dho_> i tried .drive files and that didn't work...
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388491/
<ntsasng> help
<shairozan> juuntian: haha it looks like it might actually be an issue with firefox too. Theres a way to disable firefox from using ipv6 lookups
<mirak_> is there a way to not have empathy asking the master key password of the gnome session ?
<shairozan> juuntian: that might actually just solve your issue ^_^
<juuntian> shairozan: I read somewhere that I need to change Grub settings or something like that. because I'm not using firefox, I'm using Chrome.
<Stargaze_> dho_, use gconf-editor select apps > nautilus > desktop
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388491/ help me config it
<mirak_> I mean, can't the master password be just unlocked when I login ?
<NfNitLoop> TecnoBrat: Would you like me to read you the page? :p
<dantu> what folders do i have to backup when i want to reinstall ubuntu 9.10 karmic coala
<dho_> Stargaze_: will that carry over to another computer?
<donvito> how to setup computer statistic to be view via php
<shairozan> juuntian: firefox and chrome are built on very similar platforms. There's more than likely a way to disable ipv6 dns lookups on chrome as well
<donvito> something like computer stats
<donvito> something like computer stats
<Stargaze_> dho_, no
<FloodBot1> donvito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dho_> Stargaze_: ok, well that is necessary in my case.  i'm doing software distribution.
<juuntian> shairozan: maybe Chrome is using Firefox settings? what are the odds? let me check a few options here :-)
<dantu> what folders do i have to backup when i want to reinstall ubuntu 9.10 karmic coala
<shairozan> juuntian: haha I don't think they'll use the same, but they'll be similar
<sharperguy> Hey. I have just installed ubuntu (9.10) on a friends computer. While running the live CD the hardware driver manager told me that I needed to install proprietary drivers for the broadcom wifi adapter. For some reason this worked without being online and I was able to connect. After the installation I tried to do this again but the manager just says downloading very briefly and then stops without activating or downloading the driver. I
<sharperguy>  have connected via ethernet which works correctly but i still get the same behaviour
<NfNitLoop> VCoolio: Yes, I know how to copy/paste.   It's just Konsole that's affected.
<shairozan> juuntian: and I see what you mean. It looks like you would have to add an option to the grub bootup for your kernel. While it may work you'll have to remember to do it everytime you update your kernel
<Stargaze_> sharperguy, try http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<xangua> sharperguy: do you activated the drivers in Sis> Admon> Hardware¿
<shairozan> juuntian: If you disable ipv6 altogether tha tis
<dho_> asking again... is there a way to set a desktop icon on removable media that will be carried with the disk from machine to machine?
<shairozan> *that is
<donvito> how to setup computer statistic to be view via php
<donvito> how to setup computer statistic to be view via php
<blakkheim> donvito: no need to repeat yourself
<sharperguy> xangua, I tried to but it doesnt actually do anything
<texas319> hey all.... what exactly is a cloud server used for?
<juuntian> shairozan: hmm the bad news are that I'm also having this problem on other softwares like pidgin, or even the updater system. that's why I don't think it's only a browser setting.
<iceroot> !repeat | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blakkheim> texas319: online storage of files
<iceroot> donvito: ask in #php
<sharperguy> dantu, If you just want to keep your data then just your home folder.
<shairozan> texas319: Cloud server is meant to be part of a larger community of servers sharing their hardware capabilities
<texas319> thats it?
<xangua> sharperguy: do you marked the drivers and restarted to make efect¿
<texas319> ahh
<VCoolio> dho_: I think icons are defined by the icon theme (devices folder), not the media themselves
<texas319> so what is an ideal use for a clud server lets say as in a web server enviroment
<shairozan> juuntian: yeah, it sounds like you might want to see about disabling IPV6. I haven't had any issues with it, but I prevent IPV6 traffic in all of my networks until I make the conversion
<sharperguy> xangua, Well i clicked activate and it just says its downloading very breifly and then the dialog goes away and it still says not activated. I have tried rebooting but it had no effect
<dantu> sharperguy: hmm so only data is in home... and system is in etc?
<dho_> VCoolio: yeah... see, that's the problem.  i'm authoring a DVD and both windows and Mac allow drive icon assignment on the media.
<bin1010> can the next version of ubuntu please be ubuntu 9.10.11  :)
<shairozan> texas319: It's basically primarily used for high availability. You have a cloud of servers performing one function, like hosting a website. If one server goes down, the cloud itself doesn't, and neither does the site
<blakkheim> bin1010: no
<juuntian> shairozan: so, I think disabling the IPv6 the hardway is what is left for me, huh? gonna do it, I'll keep you updated.
<texas319> iahhhh
<shairozan> juuntian: sounds good, and sorry I couldn't be of much more help
<texas319> cloud server = redundancy?
<sharperguy> dantu, Well the rest of the system files are divided up amongst the rest of the filesystem. Individual user settings for various apps are also stored in home, so if you backed the whole thing up and re-install an app the settings should still be there
<jpds> texas319: No.
<shairozan> texas319: That's one part of it. The other is to leverage multiple machines for computing power. For example, you create a cloud to perform a single large function like medical calculations
<shairozan> texas319: There are a lot of aspects to cloud computing
<sharperguy> Stargaze_, I will look at that thankyou
<juuntian> shairozan: hey, your help was essential for me to discard a lot of things, thanks for everything :-)
<texas319> yall are giving me alot better answers than google
<jpds> texas319: The cloud is for rapid provisioning of virtual servers.
<texas319> in my case i am more concerned about hosting a large site as well as a sugar crm database
<DarkSector> hello, My LAMP server is not executing php scripts. just checked lamp-server^ and all packages are up to date
<shairozan> The cloud is not just limited to virtual servers, as it was not always that way
<shairozan> It just facilitates it and takes advantage of existing technologies
<jpds> shairozan: s/virtual servers/instances of servers/
<texas319> so give ma suggestion as far as how i would set up a cloud enviroment to make sure a web site 100+ gb in size up
<jihedamine> I removed some packages and now newly launched windows don't get focus. I'm using metacity as window manager (no compiz). Anyone knows what to do to get focus for newly launched windows please?
<sharperguy> xangua, no ideas?
<jpds> texas319: Not that the cloud was not built to be resiliant.
<texas319> ahhh
<DarkSector> anyone ever had the same LAMP trouble ?
<faron> Ok,lt me try this 1 mo time fr now...{cnt find ansr nywhere}... why when I click notes plugin for xfce4 desktop, to open it up, is the pro opening up  my 3 seperate notes that I have created ALONG WITH 5 {YES,FIVE} othr {blank/empty} instances of this pro as well ?? Does NYBDDY have a clue ???
<shairozan> I had a LAMP problem once, but it just needed a new bulb :)
<DarkSector> shairozan: awesome.. now to the more serious stuff
<VCoolio> jihedamine: open gconf-editor, check apps > metacity > general, there are some related entries there
<jpds> texas319: http://gojko.net/2010/01/25/designing-applications-for-cloud-deployment/
<texas319>  jpds: thanx
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<faron> shazbotmcnasty ! Heh heh what a great name !
<juuntian> shairozan: done it. but the problem remains. maybe my wireless driver is outdated, or even the chipset isn't supported?
<MIRI> HOLA
<jpds> MIRI: HOLA.
<jpds> !es | MIRI
<ubottu> MIRI: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarkSector> can anyone help me with the php parsing in LAMP ?
<shairozan> juuntian: I think we can rule out that the chipset isn't supported. If it wasn't really supported you wouldn't be able to connect at all. It's already performing authentication, encryption and delivery.
<shairozan> juuntian: I'll have to do some reading on it then. I haven't seen an issue this persistant with slow INET traffic
<shairozan> juuntian: what we may do is use wireshark to get some detailed output too
<juuntian> shairozan: that command, linux-generic-modules-jaunty, does it still works? that solved my problems back in 8.10, when my card was not fully supported and the connection would freeze my computer after few minutes connected.
<ntsasng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388497/
<ntsasng> help me
<shairozan> juuntian: Wow, I'm not even sure what it does LoL sorry :(
<Stargaze_> dfdfd, have you tried chmod 1777 /tmp
<Pici> ntsasng: You need to ask a question, a pastebin link and 'help me' isnt a question.
<dfdfd> Stargaze_: yes
<davetarmac> is there a nice way in Ubuntu 9.10 that I can fix bad sectors on my NTFS disk?
<mattgyver> I wrote a small notify-send script that gives me a current VNC connection count and information, how could i make it fire each time my vnc port is initiated?
<Lcawte> I'm trying to install openbve, but I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388500/
<Lcawte> !info openbve
<dfdfd> Stargaze_: what if i just removed the file ?
<ubottu> openbve (source: openbve): realistic 3D train/railway simulator (game engine). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 283 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<sergbr> guie  que able españollll
<ah-ha> Hi- I have a box that has one disk, sda, and is partitioned with 4 primary partitions:  /boot, swap, /, and /var/log... I need to create another partition, but cannot because I have used up all 4 primary partitions.  My question is, how can I "fold" /var/log back under "/" ?
<sergbr> hola ay alguien que able españolll
<juuntian> shairozan: well, as we  say here in Brazil, if you're already in hell, hug the devil. I'm going to try this old command I told you about.
<shairozan> juuntian: ta bom. Podemos falar portuguese proxima vez
<sergbr> hola ay alguien que hable españok
<shairozan> juuntian: been about 10 years since I left brazil though hah
<sergbr> español
<VCoolio> !es | sergbr
<ubottu> sergbr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sergbr> ay alguien que hables español
<Stargaze_> dfdfd, try gnome-settings-daemon
<juuntian> shairozan: jura? haha, que interessante! de onde você é? :-)
<shairozan> sergbr: yo lo hablo
<joni>  yo no
<sergbr> hola ay alguien que hable espanol
<dfdfd> Stargaze_: as root?
<joni> yo si
<shairozan> juuntian: Estados unidos, desdes 1996 lol
<dho_> does anybody know a way to add a custom desktop icon to a removable disk and have that icon go with the disk to new ubuntu machines?
<Stargaze_> !es | sergbr
<ubottu> sergbr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sergbr> que te pasa flipao
<Lcawte> I'm trying to install openbve, but I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388500/
<juuntian> shairozan: nasceu aí e viveu aqui por uns tempos?
<sergbr> joni ablas español
<joni> si
<sergbr> ok
<sergbr> de donde eres
<davetarmac> anyone? ntfs bad sector fix?
<xangua> sergbr joni this is not a chat room
<sergbr> de donde eres joni
<Pici> !es | sergbr joni
<ubottu> sergbr joni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dfdfd> Stargaze_: I need Xorg to launch gnome-settings*, But i can't get to Xorg
<joni> de malaga
<sergbr> ok
<sergbr> yo de granada
<sergbr> cuantos años tienes
<Stargaze_> Lcawte, try dpkg --configure -a
<Stargaze_> dfdfd, cannot help with Xorg, sorry
<Bookman> I am trying to run GParted, but when I click on System>Administration>GParted I get : Failed to run /usr/sbin/gparted as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.  Not sure what is wrong.
<nahiara> HOLA  GUAPO
<joni> yo naci en granada pero estoy en malaga
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lcawte> Stargaze_: Err, if I did it right, nothin
<nahiara> A VALE
<shairozan> juuntian: nasceu no estados unidos, mas more no brasil por mas que cinco anos
<regius> Bookman: try to start it from the terminal
<under> wich software can I use to connect my linux to w7 in remote desktop?
<Stargaze_> Lcawte, try with sudo
<shairozan> under: you can use VNC. It's interoperable for both. Ubuntu calls it remote desktop and just install vnc free on windows
<erUSUL> under: tsclient or rdesktop
<juuntian> shairozan: bastante tempo! não tem treinado o português?
<mattgyver> does anyone know how i can run a script when a vnc connection is made to my machine?
<Bookman> Running from command line works fine as sudo.  Thanks!  why put that in the menu then?
<regius> Bookman: Good question :-)
<shairozan> juuntian: Cara que nao lol. Somente o que aprendi cuando more ai. Que pena que nunca aprendi escrivir portugues bem lol
<MartinCleaver> how do I diagnose why GNOME won't start up properly
<Stargaze_> for remote connection, vnc etc => http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<Lcawte> Stargaze_: did
<regius> MartinCleaver: /var/log/ is a really good directory to start looking in
<juuntian> shairozan: nunca se sabe! who knows if you married a brazilian woman, or something like that, haha.
<MartinCleaver> ./messages, I suppose, regius
<MindVirus> Does anyone here attend OSU?
<shairozan> juuntian: lol would be a good way to learn! Sadly I'm already married here, but man I miss the women down there :-D
<regius> MartinCleaver: Give me 1 min so i can start a ubuntu computer
<juuntian> shairozan: hmm, after installing linux-backports-modules-karmic, the internet seems more stable... maybe this really solved my problem. I don't know why, but I think it just solved.
<under> <shairozan> under: you can use VNC. It's interoperable for both. Ubuntu calls it remote desktop and just install vnc free on windows -> real vnc?
<juuntian> shairozan: i bet you miss!
<xangua> juuntian shairozan this is not a chat room
<shairozan> under: yeah :)
<MartinCleaver> from the blank screen I get, if I ctrl-alt-f12 I can kill the wm
<under> shairozan: is not free
<bdheeman> Brazilian, why not a Japanese?
<Pici> !ot
<arthur> hello
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shairozan> juuntian: well at least it fixed the issue. I might add something to the forums to it. Maybe it can help some other folks
<MartinCleaver> but can I get to a command line?
<shairozan> under: there is a free version
<juuntian> xangua: as you may be able to see, we're also discussing a problem I'm having on my Ubuntu.
<MartinCleaver> or must I use recovery mode?
<under> shairozan: yes but is not for windows 7
<under> xp only
<arthur> I have an empty hard drive on my laptop
<juuntian> shairozan: I'll do it too, specifying my hardware, wireless card, and if someone else have the problem they'll be good.
<arthur> i want to install ubuntu on it without destroying my windows
<regius> MartinCleaver: can you reach a console by ctrl+alt+f2 or something like that?
<juuntian> shairozan: thanks for all the help, brother
<nickaugust> hey i'm tyring to update an init script but when I do this sudo update-rc.d nginx defaults it says System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/nginx already exist.
<nickaugust> any idea how to fid that?
<nickaugust> fix
<arthur> what should i do?
<MartinCleaver> ah, very good, regius
<nickaugust> where is rc.d?
<shairozan> juuntian: not a problem :-D I'm gonna be in here more often. Might be able to help you with something later lol
<regius> then try tail -f /var/log/Xorg* file
<arthur> can anybody give me suggestions, please?
<juuntian> shairozan: i hope not! ;-) see you later
<shairozan> juuntian: later!
<Mr-Grey> Excellent the Terminal is rather swiftly to learn. Thank you all for the help. I'm suprised how straight foward it is.
<under> shairozan: i installed tightvnc, it is free
<MindVirus> Can someone help me configure my wireless network?
<shairozan> unders: That works. It's interoperable in both directions. We use it as a failover in windows in case a user has shut down VNC
<regius> MartinCleaver: or some other systemlog you thing there will be error messages
<regius> MartinCleaver: /etc/init.d/gdm restart is good command to restart your x server
<MartinCleaver> thx
<texas319> anyone have dedicated IP with ATT?
<dehqan> this will not install dependencies , how to tell it ? apt-get --reinstall install
<mirak_> my numeric keypad is always disabled ....
<Mr-Grey> the keypad on a standard keyboard or is it seprate? if standard keyboard I guess make sure the numlock is on. Thats my first stop
<MindVirus> Help me configure my wireless please.
<cooper> o.o
<MindVirus> http://8help.osu.edu/2672.html
<cooper> !ot | cooper
<ubottu> cooper, please see my private message
<cooper> wat is the offtopic channel
<mattgyver> Is there a way to run a script when a specific port is connected to?
<Pici> cooper: #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> cooper: ubottu just told you
<dho_> does anybody know a way to add a custom drive icon to a removable drive that will be carried with that drive to other machines?
<Stargaze> MindVirus, check http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<erUSUL> mattgyver: make a iptables rule that logs connections to that port. whatch the log and launch the script when you see the logged connection
<feedmecereal> Can someone please just give me a website that lists some cheap sound cards that just work with Ubuntu so that I can buy one?
<mattgyver> Thanks erUSUL i will look into that
<tomoyuki28jp> What was the name of command line js interpreter which we can run by 'js' command?
<erUSUL> !hcl | feedmecereal
<ubottu> feedmecereal: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MindVirus> Stargaze: I know all that.
<MindVirus> Stargaze: What I don't know is why, when using MSCHAPv2 and PEAP, it doesn't connect.
<feedmecereal> erUSUL: What did that mean?
<guntbert> feedmecereal: read what ubottu told you
<erUSUL> tomoyuki28jp: spidermonkey-bin provides js in my machine
<erUSUL> feedmecereal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Stargaze> MindVirus, is your wifi internal or external (USB)?
<MindVirus> Stargaze: Internal.
<masu3701> whats the hackers chanell?
<feedmecereal> Thanks everyone!
<SpaceGhostC2C> masu3701, not thins channel.
<Stargaze> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/thins/this/
<masu3701> spaceGhostC2c: ??
<SpaceGhostC2C> masu3701, do you have a support related question?
<ronnie__> I am having trouble with the package manager in kubuntu. Any advice? should I install synaptics or something? btw im not very bright
<francisco> I need a fast dock
<lnkiox> Hi
<blakkheim> ronnie__: having trouble meaning what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> francisco, try gnome-do's docky
<masu3701> SpaceGhostC2C: no...i have a book called "hacking the art of exploitation"... i dont have the cd that comes with it but i need the C codes...where can i get it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> masu3701, is this the place to ask for this information?
<ronnie__> blak -- I am not sure why but I cant find crap with it -- I have better luck with apt-get
<blakkheim> ronnie__: use aptitude or apt-get then
<guntbert> masu3701: that kind of thing is multiple off topic here
<Stargaze> ronnie__, try apt-cache search
<ronnie__> is aptitude a gui package manager?
<masu3701> I know and that is why i ask if anybody knew the right channel
<blakkheim> ronnie__: no
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, no
<francisco> SpaceGhostC2C: it works in xubuntu?
<blakkheim> ronnie__: it is a smarter version of apt-get
<SpaceGhostC2C> francisco, it should.
<iceroot> masu3701: #ubuntu-offtopic
<SpaceGhostC2C> masu3701, try #random
<skjoedt-> !find rpmdev-setuptree
<francisco> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks
<masu3701> thinks
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, that isn't the place to ask either.
<ubottu> Package/file rpmdev-setuptree does not exist in karmic
<ronnie__> I really want a gui manager - maybe listaller?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, what desktop environment are you using?
<blakkheim> ronnie__: a gui isn't really needed for such a basic thing though
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: its not ontopic, so its offtopic. and so.. its the right place
<Stargaze> ronnie__, try www.appnr.com
<ronnie__> kde  -- I want to be able to browse apps and download /install ones i like
<jnfuller> I'm having a problem loop mounting an ubuntu iso to remaster it (9.04 server). When I mount it the casper directory doesn't show up so I can't copy the squashfs and chroot into it to make chanfes
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, logic fail. It has to do with hacking. hacking isn't on-topic on any ubuntu channel.
<jnfuller> changes.
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: you know what ubuntu-offtopic mean?
<jnfuller> has anyone here remastered an install iso before?
<mclur3> is there any way to hide indicator-applet notifications for pidgin when a person logs in or out? annoying when having lots of people online
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, yes, I also spend a lot of time in there.
<skjoedt-> I am stuck in the final step of compiling Brutus. Its says I need "rpmdev-setuptree" package to build an RPM. I have searched the internet but cant seem to find it anywhere. Is it part of a group package?
<Stargaze> ronnie__, you can also try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, it does not mean anything that isn't about ubuntu.
<dehqan> how to solve this ? http://pastebin.com/zHjaQWzT
<blueglasses> ronnie__, go to applications -->Ubuntu Software Center
<guntbert> iceroot: exploits come under "potentially illegal activities" though
<erUSUL> jnfuller: server uses alternate installer --> no livecd --> no casper dir ???
<iceroot> guntbert: hacking has nothing to do with exploits
<erUSUL> !rpm | skjoedt-
<ubottu> skjoedt-: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ronnie__> blue - I got that far and opened kpackagekit and i really really dislike it
<Jon-> Is there a way to incrase my wifi range? I think it's a driver issue I get a MUCH stronger connection that never craps-out on me with Windows 7, with Ubuntu it's a bit slow and disconnects often.
<Jon-> increase*
<fehlersturm> i have a problem i am not shure if it relates to pulseaudio or something else... i am running ubuntu 9.10 sound worked fine but suddenly it stopped working. or to be precise only the output stopped working. pulsaudio deamon is running. if i call someone through skype they can hear me. in the mixer i have selected the right hardware. the right autput modus (analog duplex). nothing is muted. i tried another soundcard for reference... n
<fehlersturm> o luck (the modules for the sc are beeing loaded. so... any ideas what else i should look at?? P.S. i also used different cables/headphones
<jnfuller> aha thanks er
<guntbert> iceroot: don't want to discuss that - but if you read the original question ....
<donvito_> How to setup computer stats via php
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot, the name of the book says, "hacking: the art of exploitation." And as a reformed hacker, it has everything to do with exploitation.
<iceroot> guntbert: no i have not read it
<xim_> when you use the open command to open a communication port to the serial, what communication protocol is it using to the serial port? if i wanted to read the other end of the serial cable with a java program on the other side?
<guntbert> iceroot: thought so :)
<Jon-> Is there a way to increase my wifi range? I think it's a driver issue I get a MUCH stronger connection that never craps-out on me with Windows 7, with Ubuntu it's a bit slow and disconnects often. I am not far from the access point at all. Beta drivers? Someone help me?
<blueglasses> ronnie__, you could use the command line to install your software, its simpler
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: I know it is for Red Hat but I cant find any other method for installing it. I have followed this guide: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/021836.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, do you absolutely want KDE?
<jnfuller> so since there is no casper dir if I want to enable a serial console at boot time all I need to do to make changes is change the isolinux.cfg and away I go on a headless install
<ronnie__> blueglasses_, I really want to be able to go to a package manager and browse
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: it does not have a "make install" target?
<Stargaze> Jon-, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400250
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, if you want, you can use synaptic.
<ronnie__> Space -- I like KDE alot better than gnome - will synaptics work with kde?
<texas319> eww KDE
<texas319> lol
<fehlersturm> well its called kubuntu
<texas319> jk
<blakkheim> ronnie__: konsole -e man aptitude
<blueglasses> ronnie__, open a console and write "aptitude" on it followed by enter
<SpaceGhostC2C> it's not synaptics, it's synaptic
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: It does. Please see at point i) at the end of the link. Mabye you can find what is wrong
<ronnie__> kde is pretty - lol
<fehlersturm> and the aptitude gui is calle adept
<Jon-> Stargaze: You didn't read my question, I get a BEAUTIFUL connection from this very laptop with Windows 7, and a piss-poor one from Ubuntu. It's not the router it's the driver.
<SpaceGhostC2C> this isn't the place to discuss which DE is prettier or uckier.
<elisa87> hi who wanna talk with me in private?
<SpaceGhostC2C> elisa87, do you have a question related to support?
<fehlersturm> @jon what WIFI card?
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: I just extracted the source, went into the folder and typed ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr. At the end of the compilation it ask for the RPM package.
<elisa87> i'm just bored:|
<SpaceGhostC2C> fehlersturm, try using autocomplete to type people's names.
<blakkheim> !ot | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SpaceGhostC2C> elisa87, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<RPS> Hello guys, I'm using 9.04 and I did a reboot a few minutes ago & lost my sound. I'm getting a crackly sound, but that is only when I turn the volume up very high. Could someone give me some help in tracking down my issue?
<blueglasses> ronnie__, freedom is pretty
<Jon-> fehlersturm: What terminal command to find out? I know it's chipset that matters not manufacturer.
<blakkheim> Jon-: lspci
<fehlersturm> @SpaceGhostC2C thx
<SpaceGhostC2C> blakkheim, sometimes just telling someone in person is better. Doesn't make them feel like fail or upset them.
<SpaceGhostC2C> fehlersturm, you also don't need the @ symbol.
<ronnie__> can i get the gui manager that comes with gnome?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, anything wrong with the KDE one?
<ronnie__> it sux
<blueglasses> ronnie__, yes you can
<blakkheim> ronnie__: welcome to kde
<iceroot> ronnie__: what you want to do?
<Jon-> blakkheim: http://pastebin.com/D6bbHaPw  for output
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: you can not skip that in any way ?
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice ?
<Bookman> I have a hard disk that used to have windows on it.  I used GParted to create a new partition.  It did, /dev/sda1.  Now when I try to format it it just gives me an error.
<dho_> SpaceGhostC2C: whoa, that's so strange.. i just realized i've been typing the @ symbol too.  damn twitter!
<ronnie__> lol - i want a different package manager for stupid people (i.e. gui)
<blakkheim> Jon-: 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Jon-> blakkheim: Yes, that's the card.
<xangua> ronnie__: kubuntu/kde has adept
<iceroot> ronnie__: no need for a gui, learn apt-get and apt-cache  much faster then a gui
<blueglasses> ronnie__, adept is a gui
<Pici> I thought adept was replaced with kpackagekit
<blakkheim> ronnie__: or aptitude, it can do everything apt-get and apt-cache do (and does it better)
<Jon-> blakkheim: Does ngis-wrapper or whatever it's called work well? Can I just use the .bin from my Windows 7 driver, or is that going to cause major issues?
<Mardenkein> kidd1907
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, if you want to try a new package manager gui, try synaptic.
<blakkheim> Jon-: most atheros cards are supported out of the box, or with madwifi compiled
<ronnie__> spACEGHOST tell me more
<Stargaze> ronny, surf to appnr.com
<xangua> Jon-: ndiswrapper nedds the .inf file of 'windows xp' driver
<neezer> How fast should I be able to transfer something through my 10/100 router?
<blakkheim> neezer: around 12mb/s
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Im not sure. I just tried to follow the guide. I have tried with ./configure but it is the same problem. This is the final and most important step. I need Brutus to work so that I can see my emails at the university, so I am quite frustrated, you see :-)
<neezer> blakkheim, is that 100 M bits /s?
<Jon-> blakkheim: I am talking to you right now so obviously it works but I get 1/5th the speed and it loses connection with about 15-20% connection, whereas windows 7 gets 65-70% from the same spot. It's an N-card, if that effects anything.
<blakkheim> neezer: yes
<neezer> 1 byte = 8 bits?
<Bookman> Do I have to do something to the newly created partition to make it useful for users?  I see it mounted when I'm logged in as a user, but I cannot access it.  I have to type my password just to mount it.
<blakkheim> neezer: yes
<Jon-> neezer: Yes
<neezer> blakkheim, I'd have to upgrade my router, and NIC cards in order to get gigabit LAN then.
<blakkheim> neezer: yes
<neezer> What kind of speed can I expect with that?
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: well it shouldn't be asking for a specific rpm building thing if you are goint to use make install ...
<neezer> 120 MB/s?
<fehlersturm> well with lsmod you could find out which module is loaded for the wifi with lspci you get a listing of pci devices
<blakkheim> neezer: theoretically, but i've never gotten that fast
<iceroot> neezer: 100mbit/s :8 = 12.5MByte/s
<VCoolio> Bookman: add it in /etc/fstab with a line like "/dev/partition /media/whatever fstype user,defaults 0 0"
<Jon-> neezer: You are refering to LAN?
<ronnie__> can i just type apt-get install synaptics ?
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: can you do ./configure instead of /autogen.sh ?
<blakkheim> neezer: on my gigabit network i only got about 25-30mb/s :/
<fehlersturm> Jon- so give us some info on what chipset you are using
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Is the tar.gz source files distribution specific? Mabye I have downloaded a source specific for Red Hat. I found it here http://www.sfr-fresh.com/linux/misc/evolution-brutus-1.1.30.11.tar.gz/
<neezer> jon- on my lan at home.
<Bookman> VCoolio, you have to do this everytime you add a new hard drive?
<trelayne> Hi all, does anyone know whether install the openJDK alongside Sun Java stuff on ubuntu would break the sun JRE?
<fehlersturm> i have a problem i am not shure if it relates to pulseaudio or something else... i am running ubuntu 9.10 sound worked fine but suddenly it stopped working. or to be precise only the output stopped working. pulsaudio deamon is running. if i call someone through skype they can hear me. in the mixer i have selected the right hardware. the right autput modus (analog duplex). nothing is muted. i tried another soundcard for reference... n
<iceroot> neezer: and maybe you get the half from the 12.5MByte/s  because of the protocol-overhead
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Yes, but with same result.
<fehlersturm> o luck (the modules for the sc are beeing loaded. so... any ideas what else i should look at?? P.S. i also used different cables/headphones
<ronnie__> ohh and how do send me highlighted messeges?
<iceroot> trelayne: its not breaking
<dehqan> how to solve this ? http://pastebin.com/zHjaQWzT any opinion ?
<Jon-> neezer: 100mbit is about 12MB down, gigabit is about 120 BUT you'd never get that fast hardware would cap you. It's faster, for sure, useful if you do a ton of file transfers
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: shouldn't be the case...
<blakkheim> ronnie__: prefix the message with yoour name
<blakkheim> your*
<Guest55369> <blakkheim> neezer: on my gigabit network i only got about 25-30mb/s :/ <-- your hard drive speed?
<neezer> blakkheim, could that be constrained by hard drives
<VCoolio> Bookman: I guess, yeah; not too difficult, is it? fstab is there for automatically mounting stuff
<blakkheim> Guest55369: probably
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Im truely lost
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: so i am sorry :/
<blakkheim> neezer: yeah, it was with a 5400rpm laptop drive so it would be faster with an ssd or better hd
<VCoolio> Bookman: but how often are you planning to add a new drive?
<faron> I feel your painskjoedt
<ronnie__> SpaceGhostC2C_: Can i just apt-get install synaptics?
<neezer> I have been reading a lot about ssd's lately, so that 25-30 for large files sounds about right.
<Bookman> VCoolio, I have a few machines....it might be a few times.
<blakkheim> ronnie__: it is NOT synaptics, we have said this before
<Jon-> My wifi card gets a much worse connection than Windows 7, and cuts out from time to time. Need assistance fixing it, perhaps using ndisgtk? lspci here: http://pastebin.com/D6bbHaPw  please offer any assistance you can
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, it is SYNAPTIC, not SYNAPTICS
<neezer> I want to get one, but I just can justify the $2 - $3 /GB cost right now.
<trelayne> iceroot, thanks. All I want to do is copy of the pulseaudio java libs to my sun runtime to get Pulse Audio support through Java
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: try asking in #ubuntu-motu (politely it is not a support channel so maybe you'll be a little offtopic)
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388529/
<allowoverride> okie, im outty, enjoy
<blakkheim> neezer: you can get a small one just for your os that's around $129
<ronnie__> Sorry guys -- a little windows stuff stuck n my brain
<ronnie__> synaptics pointing devices
<Jon-> fehlersturm: I don't know how to find my chipset. I am a ubuntu n00b. I know how to find it in Windows ;)
<xangua> ...
<Nitsuga> blakkheim, a 1TB hard drive @ 7200 RPM has an average of 80MB/s. A 250B drive, same sepeed, has an average of 40MB/s
<neezer> I'm using 10.04, and I find it odd that I didn't have to change a config file to port XXXX instead of 22 for my ssh.
<MindVirus> ronnie__: Ubuntu uses the synaptics driver for mousepads as well.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronnie__, synaptic pointing devices are hardware, not windows-related. Either way, yes sudo apt-get install synaptic should work.
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: do not use sudo with configure scripts. only the make install needs sudo
<MindVirus> SpaceGhostC2C, ronnie__: synaptics.
<SpaceGhostC2C> MindVirus, oops. Now I'm the one messing up.
<Stargaze> fehlersturm, try lshw -html > hardware.htm and then open hardware.htm with firefox
<Jon-> My wifi card gets a much worse connection than Windows 7, and cuts out from time to time. Need assistance fixing it, perhaps using ndisgtk? lspci here: http://pastebin.com/D6bbHaPw  please offer any assistance you can
<fehlersturm> Jon- lspci lists all pci devices lsmod all kernel modules which are loadet
<fehlersturm> *loaded
<neezer> I did copy over my rsa key, but not any configuration files from my 9.10 partition.
<blakkheim> !repeat | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: that's only a warning. do a "make" and see if it succeeds
<ronnie__> I am not real bright you have to work with me. I am trying.
<markit> hi, I need to install ubuntu in one pc, configure it with packages I need, and then replicate the config in other 10 pc, which is the best way? (pc hardware is different, i.e. different hd size, cpu, etc)
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Do I use root for make then?
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: no; only for the make install
<blakkheim> markit: you could write a bash script
<SpaceGhostC2C> markit, get a list of packages you need and then install them individually.
<Jon-> fehlersturm: Well as you can see from the pastebin it's Atheros
<Flyzoola> hey guys, got ubuntu to boot from USB (I did the pendrivelinux method with a gig of presitance) I just got a quick question: Will it save my settings, such as my background and apps I install? and should the "Install Ubuntu 9.10" icon remain on the desktop? Does it think I'm trying to install it, or will I be able to use it as a "stand-alone" OS?
<markit> SpaceGhostC2C: but I have also to configure the programs / environment
<Nitsuga> markit, you can do an image. Ubuntu installs are not hardware-dependant. Also you can use reconstructos webpage to easily make a live cd that fits your needs.
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Make command failed. No specified target. And ./configure didn't work without root. ./configure: line 2203: config.log: Permission denied
<markit> Nitsuga: image = .iso?
<Nitsuga> markit, *reconstructor
<SpaceGhostC2C> markit, then try saving the configs. usually located in ~/.<programname> or in /etc/
<Nitsuga> markit, no, a hard disk image.
<Nitsuga> markit, the make-a-cd is a good option if you plan to do that every now and then
<ronnie__> BTW thank you guys sooo much , no one would help me in the kubuntu chat
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: that could be becouse of previous sudo ./configure runs. i would do a " sudo make clean " then start over with ./configure.... && make
<markit> Nitsuga: but restore an hd image created a partition of the same size, while I could have to do in a smaller one or bigger one
<neezer> right now I have only one user on my server that has an ssh port open to the internet, is that a security risk because that user has admin rights? it is rsa key protected.
<Stargaze> markit, try dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files, then copy ubuntu-files to the other pc's and type on the other pc: sudo dpkg --set-selections < ubuntu-files
<ronnie__> your tolerance of stupidity is admirable
<markit> Stargaze: for package list is a good tip, thanks
<Bookman> VCoolio, I have two other hard drives and I don't see any lines in fstab like you described.
<blakkheim> neezer: there are some good guides to securing ssh. you want to disable password login and root login and use a bigger rsa key than the default, and listen on a nonstandard port
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: sudo make clean failed. No rule to create target "clean" (roughly translated)
<MindVirus> ronnie__: You haven't seen anything yet.
<Jon-2> fehlestrum: Hey did you or anyone answer me? Sorry, my internet cut out.
<Nitsuga> !remastersys
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: then do "sudo make"
<neezer> I am listening on a non-standard port, and my rsa key is 4096. i have disabled password login.
<Nitsuga> we need a factoid for remastersys
<Flyzoola>  hey guys, got ubuntu to boot from USB (I did the pendrivelinux method with a gig of presitance) I just got a quick question: Will it save my settings, such as my background and apps I install? and should the "Install Ubuntu 9.10" icon remain on the desktop? Does it think I'm trying to install it, or will I be able to use it as a "stand-alone" OS?
<Nitsuga> markit, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sitwon> I'm trying to make a custom remaster of the 9.10 LiveCD... but I can't boot it with vanilla ISOLINUX, only with the Debian ISOLINUX. Anyone know why?
<Jon-2> My wifi card gets a much worse connection than Windows 7, and cuts out from time to time. Need assistance fixing it, perhaps using ndisgtk? lspci here: http://pastebin.com/D6bbHaPw  please offer any assistance you can
<blakkheim> neezer: disable root login and that sounds good to me
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Still not working. No target.
<markit> Nitsuga: thanks a lot
<neezer> If the user account has admin rights with sudo, will the sudo privilages go away if I disable root login?
<ronnie__> Also is there a list of repositories I should add? (hope i said it right)
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, if you use persistance it will save the changes.
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: then sorry but i can not help further
<blakkheim> neezer: no
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Could it be that I extracted the tar.gz file wrong?
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: unlikely
<neezer> oh...so someone could log in as the username root?
<blakkheim> neezer: they can login as their normal user and then do sudo su to become root
<xangua> Jon-2: atheros¿ have you tried with linux-backport-modules¿¿
<Stargaze> Jon-2, is your wifi card internal or external (usb)?
<Jon-2> Stargaze: It is internal.
<blakkheim> neezer: disabling the root login just makes it so no one can directly ssh in as root
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Okay. The only step where the guide was unclear.
<VCoolio> Bookman: you mean you have two drives that already automatically mount with user permissions without being in fstab? Don't know about that; anyway, try it for the ones you want to add, it's the normal solution as far as I know
<neezer> oh, if I disable root login, then the su command won't work? but sudo will?
<Flyzoola> Nitsuga: thank you! A quick question, why wont it let me install flash though?
<Jon-2> xangua: No, I don't know what those are ;). I am very experienced computer user but not in a 'nix environment.
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, it won't?
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: There is no restrictions for me being in my home/downloads dir, right?
<ronnie__> i should prob UTFSE huh?
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: correct
<Flyzoola> Nitsuga: no, I tried to install it off of firefox, and it told me that I couldn't. Gimme a sec, I'll let you know exactly what it's telling me..
<blakkheim> neezer: you can still use su AFTER they login as a normal user
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, if you have a more-than-5GB usb drive consider installing ubuntu into it using the installer for better performance. You can get the "install ubuntu" icon by istalling "ubiquity (that will mirror your pendrive install into the install target)
<xangua> Jon-2: you should try, i made my ahteros work that way; much better that ndiswrapper
<Jon-2> xangua: How do I do it?
<neurochrome> Hi folks, can anyone else confirm that gvfsd-metadata process is hogging 100% cpu?  With a recent update in Karmic my system has become very unstable and nautilus frequently hangs/crashes
<fehlersturm> Jon- what pastebin?
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, also don't use a pendrive for daily ubuntu use or it will sear out faster...
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, *wear
<Flyzoola> Nitsuga: cannot find package "flashplugin-installer"
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, you have to update the package lists
<markit> mmm interesting solutions but not trivial. I would love to have something that makes me boot from cd in the target pc, and run a command to "fetch and install" from a local PC as source
<blakkheim> !flash > Flyzoola
<neurochrome> FlyGuy, flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Flyzoola, please see my private message
<neurochrome> !pastebin | Jon-2
<ubottu> Jon-2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Madwill> hi there
<Flyzoola> Nitsuga: got it. Also, scrolling is a bit choppy. Is there a way to smooth it out so it doesn't look like it's lagging?
<Jon-2> fehlersturm: It is just my lspci important line 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) The pastebin was http://pastebin.com/D6bbHaPw
<Stargaze> markit, read this pdf, page 8 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue14_en.pdf
<skjoedt-> erUSUL: Thanks for the help erUSUL. I think I will try to go trough it from the beginning again.
<Nitsuga> markit, you can also automatticaly make a live cd with reconstructor: http://www.reconstructor.org/
<erUSUL> skjoedt-: good luck
<Four2zero> hey guys im following a tutorial and its instructing me to make a backup of the original samba.conf file, but when i run the command: " sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf~ /home/username/samba " it tells me ...." cp: cannot stat `/etc/samba/smb.conf~` : No such file or directory. what does this mean ?
<Madwill> i'm totally new to ubuntu and i need a LAMP server with RED5 on 2 seperate static IPS i feel a lot more confortable with ubuntu Desktop because of the visual UI is there a big drawBack of using desktop instead of server ???
<Nitsuga> Flyzoola, it may be a video driver issue.
<markit> ok, thanks again :)
<blakkheim> Four2zero: remove the ~
<Madwill> i heard ubuntu server is only ubuntu desktop without UI
<VCoolio> Four2zero: also there is no need for sudo there if you copy to your home folder
<Four2zero> okay.
<neurochrome> Madwill, you can run a server with a GUI, the server edition doesn't have a DE to save resources
<Four2zero> thanks guys
<Stargaze> Madwill, read this pdf, page 22 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue9_en.pdf
<shairozan> Dropbox rules
<Madwill> so if i crawl around a little i could get a DE for a server
<Stargaze> shairozan, it does :)
<neurochrome> Stargaze, are you linking to fullcircle or something?
<blakkheim> Madwill: why do you want a DE on a server?
<shairozan> Just curious what do you mean by DE
<Stargaze> or something, neurochrome
<Madwill> because i'm a programmer who allways used windows and feel lost without it
<shairozan> Ooh ok development environment
<neurochrome> blakkheim, because he isn't comfortable on the CLI
<neezer> will sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart, restart my ssh daemon after I make a change to sshd_config so that it takes effect?
<blakkheim> Madwill: if you "need" a gui, maybe you shouldn't be setting up a server. just my opinion
<VCoolio> shairozan: desktop environment > group of gui applpications like gnome, kde or xfce
<blakkheim> neezer: yes
<shairozan> vcoolio: Thanks, I'm just used to seeing it as UI :)
<Jon-2> neezer: yeah
<neezer> blakkheim, thanks for all the help here. I really appreciate it.
<Madwill> blakkheim -> I'm totally with you ! but hell some people dont understand that ...
<neezer> you too jon-2
<Nitsuga> shairozan, Desktop Environment
<Stargaze> Madwill, did you read the pdf?
<Jon-2> neezer: Hm?
<Madwill> i'm on it,
<neezer> jon-2 thanks for the help.
<neurochrome> Stargaze, that IS fullcircle! ;)
<Losha> Madwill: it's all the same code underneath. You can add the gui stuff to the server edition, or add servers to the desktop edition. In theory the result is the same, but in practice, I think it's easier to add servers to the desktop edition than vice-versa...
<blakkheim> neezer: no prob, i've done a lot with ssh
<Madwill> create your own server ! will read it all
<Jon-2> neezer: No problem. I am a super-windows power user, new to ubuntu but I learn fast. This wifi driver issue has my head spinnin tho.
<blakkheim> neezer: it's probably my favorite unix/linux app :)
<Stargaze> neurochrome, i have all the issues in my Dropbox, 34 now :)
<bastien> hi
<neezer> good luck jon-2
<Madwill> <Losha> in my "only" past experience it was the case
<Jon-2> neezer: Thanks. I think I'll try backend driver, if I can figure out how to do it
<Nitsuga> Jon-2, from the experience: The more experienced on windows, the most difficult to use Ubuntu.
<neurochrome> Stargaze, I have most, though I've come to the point where I feel plenty comfortable and only look at new issues once every six months or so
<blueglasses> Jon-2, is it a broadcom driver?
<neurochrome> Stargaze, only up to 31... damn
<Jon-2> Nitsuga: Haha, I think that's quite true. I wanted to see if samba was running so I nearly automatically did winkey+r services.msc   "damn."
<Stargaze> neurochrome, also check http://www.ubuntu-user.com/
<neezer> I have my server set up and can ssh from remotely and everything. I want my buddy to be able to use windows in another city to stream media from it. I heard vlc can do this. and I've tried it with ubuntu and it works well, will it work with windows too?
<Jon-2> blueglasses: It's Atheros  see http://pastebin.com/D6bbHaPw
<neurochrome> Stargaze, are you using Karmic?
<Stargaze> now i'm in mint 8
<Stargaze> but normally Karmic yes
<fehlersturm> I have a problem i am not shure if it relates to pulseaudio or something else... i am running ubuntu 9.10 sound worked fine but suddenly it stopped working. or to be precise only the output stopped working. pulsaudio deamon is running. if i call someone through skype they can hear me. in the mixer i have selected the right hardware. the right autput modus (analog duplex). nothing is muted. i tried another soundcard for reference. no
<fehlersturm> luck (the modules for the sc are beeing loaded. so... any ideas what else i should look at?? P.S. i also used different cables/headphones
<fehlersturm> this is my systems exact hardware: http://zeug.gerade.org/hardware.htm
<Nitsuga> Jon-2, change it to alt-T > sudo status samba
<neurochrome> Ah.... I was gonna ask you to humour me, but with it being a different system I don't know whether the issue/bug will be present
<Jon-3> Arrgghh there she goes again. Back. [disconnected from wifi]
<Nitsuga> Jon-3, change it to alt-T > sudo status samba
<Jon-3> Nitsuga: I use < Super > + q for terminal :D
<Four2zero> VCoolio, when i ran the command without "sudo" i get a permission denied message.
<Nitsuga> Jon-3, the default is Alt-T :)
<Losha> fehlersturm: I had good luck with http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html, ymmv...
<Jon-3> Nitsuga: I know. I also have <Super>D for show desktop, years and years and years of getting used to that, not switching to ctrl+alt+D anytime soon.
<VCoolio> Four2zero: really? it must be even without read permissions for anyone but root; well, then use sudo, no harm
<Four2zero> okay, thanks !!
<fehlersturm> Jon- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177 might be for you
<Nitsuga> Jon-3, while you remember that you are a total an unclued noob, and you don't understand anything, things will go well. I had trouble with that at the beginning.
<Jon-3> Atheros wifi card [08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)] that disconnects and has a very weak signal when compared to Win7 on the same notebook. Anyone know of a way to get a better driver?
<fehlersturm> Jon-3 try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<Stargaze> brb
<fehlersturm> Losha: i will have a look
<blueglasses> Jon-3, did you tryed hostapd ?
<Stargaze> test
<Jon-3> blueglasses: no I don't know what that is ;D
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it a bad idea to run sshd on a port outside the privileged range?
<blueglasses> Jon-3, its a package for atheros, you can find it in synaptics
<Jon-3> blueglasses: Should I do an apt-get install? What does it do?
<blueglasses> Jon-3, I never used it, but you can try
<Losha>  Mike_lifeguard: it's actually a *good* idea to run sshd on a non-standard port. It means attackers have trouble even finding your server, so it's more secure...
<Stargaze> Jon-3, have you installed ndiswrapper for wifi?
<Nitsuga> Mike_lifeguard, it is a GREAT idea.
<VCoolio> Four2zero: I didn't need sudo, but that may not be default; anyway, you now have a root file in your user folders; if at any time you want to remove it, you'll also need sudo
<Nitsuga> Losha, it isn't more secure by changing the port.
<Mike_lifeguard> Losha: Yes, but does it matter if you use a port that's outside the privileged range to do that?
<blueglasses> Jon-3, It adds more features to the basic IEEE 802.11 management
<blueglasses> included in the kernel driver: using external RADIUS authentication
<blueglasses> server for MAC address based access control, IEEE 802.1X Authenticator
<blueglasses> and dynamic WEP keying, RADIUS accounting, WPA/WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i/RSN)
<blueglasses> Authenticator and dynamic TKIP/CCMP keying.
<FloodBot1> blueglasses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitsuga> Losha, security by obscurity is not real security
<Four2zero> okay.
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice , The last thing i did was run complie as root a toolchain in /opt?
<fehlersturm> ok Loshas suggestion didnt work for me... since my system->preferences->sound looks completely different
<Nitsuga> Mike_lifeguard, you can choose any from the 65k+ ports
<dehqan> thanks everybody god peace you
<blueglasses> Nitsuga, true
<Losha> Nitsuga: well, there are about 65535 possible ports, so it makes port scanning much more tedious, impractical and noticeable. These things help security....
<fehlersturm> I have a problem i am not shure if it relates to pulseaudio or something else... i am running ubuntu 9.10 sound worked fine but suddenly it stopped working. or to be precise only the output stopped working. pulsaudio deamon is running. if i call someone through skype they can hear me. in the mixer i have selected the right hardware. the right autput modus (analog duplex). nothing is muted. i tried another soundcard for reference. no
<fehlersturm> luck (the modules for the sc are beeing loaded. so... any ideas what else i should look at?? P.S. i also used different cables/headphones
<fehlersturm> this is my systems exact hardware: http://zeug.gerade.org/hardware.htm
<Mike_lifeguard> Nitsuga: I did already, I'm just wondering if I should pick again from the unreserved ports <1024 (or whatever the number is... the ones only root can use)
<Jon-4> Back, disconnected again.
<Losha> Mike_lifeguard: You can choose any tcp port not already in use....
<Jon-4> blueglasses: installed, does it just work automatically? my connection strength is still weak.
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, well I've done that already, so thanks :)
<Nitsuga> Losha, what I say is that if you have ssh in the port 26317, but you use "123456" as password the changed doesn't make things more secure.
<dho_> fehlersturm: whenever i have problems and i'm not sure if it was a system change, i boot up a livecd and test it on that.
<alzamabar> Hi, I can see another Ubuntu desktop on the network, but when I try to access it, it asks for username, workgroup and password. I don't know which workgroup to specify. If I leave the default, and specify the username and password of the remote host, it does not work. If I leave it blank it doesn't allow me...Where can I setup the workgroup for my Ubuntu PCs?
<Losha> Nitsuga: I agree with that. Nevertheless, using a random port improves security in practice, because the attacker's search space gets much larger
<blueglasses> Jon-4, try rebooting and waiting a bit
<_newbie4> Hi, it seems I have somehow only insatlled parts of kde within my ubuntu 9.10 installation- I didn't use the meta package.  How would I make sure I remove all these individual parts before installing the meta package as I should have done, or is it necessary to remove everything?
<Jon-4> blueglasses: It started the daemon, would the reboot really help?
<fehlersturm> dho_: well id like to use my system as it is now. not a new blank system..
<blueglasses> Jon-4, probably not, but sometimes yes.
<Mike_lifeguard> _newbie4: no need to remove, just install the metapackage
<_newbie4> ok thanks mike
<fehlersturm> dho_:  but i might try that to see if the HW is dead
<_newbie4> kubuntu-desktop, right?
<dho_> fehlersturm: yeah yeah, just to test it... i'm not saying load clean.
<Stargaze> _newbie4, in synaptic, search for everything KDE and delete it, then, in Terminal, type sudo apt-get autoremove
<Jon-4> blueglasses Is there an easy way to test out ngiswrapper? How do I go back to what I have now if it doesn't work?
<dho_> fehlersturm: it'll just point you in the right direction hw or sw
<Mike_lifeguard> Stargaze: no need for that, he's trying to /install/ it
<Subby> Hi, is there an ftp client, that is similar to 'ftp' but provides some features like file-completion etc?
<Neremor> hello!
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice , The last thing i did was run complie as root a toolchain in /opt?
<dho_> Subby:  gftp lftp
<genii> alzamabar: The samba default is WORKGROUP   (all uppercase) but in some cases it may go to MSHOME (all uppercase) . Also make sure you are using a username which exists on the machine you are trying to access, not a username which is on the local machine
<Subby> dho_: which of them is for terminal?
<blueglasses> Jon-4, you could simply remove the package
<dho_> Subby: both
<fehlersturm> dho_:  well i am pretty shure its software seeing i tried 2 different soundcards and also tried both in another pc and they both work
<Neremor> I scanned my local mashin with nmap and found an "unknown" service running on port 9666. Any idea which program is using this port?
<dho_> fehlersturm: definitely sounds like software... probably pulse =/
<alzamabar> genii: Thanks. I'll try MSHOME
<blakkheim> Neremor: you need to run nmap from another computer
<Nitsuga> Neremor, telnet it (telnet localhost 9666)
<Stargaze> _newbie4, you have some kde packages and you want them all?
<Subby> dho_: should I prefere one? give me a hint which to use :)
<Jon-4> blueglasses: If I autoremove ndisgtk it will automatically restore the older driver?
<blakkheim> Neremor: alternately, you can run nmap -AvPN theiphere to see what service is listening
<dho_> Subby: lftp
<Subby> dho_: thanks, I will try that
<blueglasses> Jon-4, if it was already there, yes
<_newbie4> stargaze, I initially installed with synaptic package manager, doing kde, then later kdebase, and it turned out I actually had to manually select loads of things that I assume should ahve come with it, it said in the description of many packages. I don't know how I got it wrong ititially, but I baically jsut want to install kde with everything it should come with. when I first insatlled it i reali
<RPS> Hello Guys, I have lost my sound on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop. I did a reboot & things got hung up, so I pulled the power supply to kill it. Now I have rebooted twice & I have no sound just some crackly noise when i turn the volume up real loud. I'm not sure where I should start... could someone give me some help?
<blueglasses> Jon-4, you can install more then one way to do the same thing
<_newbie4> realized staright away there was no window manager, i manually slected a load of other thingd, I have jsy realized kmixer isnt there, I dont know what else mught be missing
<bastid_raZor> _newbie4: kubuntu-desktop is the package that will do this for your
<dfdfd> I get the following pop-up error that says /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanitycheck-2 exites with status 256 , Tried everything on bug list , nothing , When i startx from tty ( gdm does not start ) , I can't use key board or mouse , Any advice , The last thing i did was run complie as root a toolchain in /opt?
<Nick-D> is there anyone here who can help me figure out some things with the GRUB loader?
<blueglasses> Jon-4, actually thats what a program is
<Neremor> is there an easy way to close an currently open port? or to even block the traffic on it?
<thedead91> Hi guys, where can I find the source code of the "logout" command of the unix shell?
<Stargaze> _newbie4, then just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> thedead91: it's part of the shell
<usuario_> uOlaa
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, throw it.
<thedead91> ikonia: how can I get it?
<Nitsuga> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> thedead91: it's part of the shell
<dfdfd> what permission should /var have?
<Jon-4> Atheros wifi card [08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)] that disconnects and has a very weak signal when compared to Win7 on the same notebook. Anyone know of a way to get a better driver? [PLEASE LEAVE ME A MESSAGE - GOING OUT]
<blueglasses> Jon-4, well, maybe not a program, but a procedure is just a method to do something
<alzamabar> genii: It does not work...Actually from one desktop I can see the server (although I cannot connect to it) but from the server I cannot see the client...Any clue as why?
<fehlersturm> Jon-4: also installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic often jelps with wifi problems
<Jon-4> blueglasses: I program. :P
<ikonia> dfdfd: drwxr-xr-x 16 root  root     4096 2009-05-15 10:14 .
<Nitsuga> dfdfd, mine has root:root 755
<Nick-D> I have a dual boot of Windows XP and Ubuntu on one of my computers for school. I had to change the file system for winXP from Fat32 to NTFS, The Brub loader can't boot into windows as a result
<VCoolio> thedead91: it's part of bash, if you do "apt-get source bash" you'll have it; but good luck searching for the lines...
<_newbie4> RPS, I leterally just had that same problem, so I used this command to completely remove and re-install alsa, then it worked staright away, some one pleas eocnfirm its safety: sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<jelly-bean> when editing /etc/crontab  what does the # in     # m h dom mon dow user  command     mean?
<thedead91> VCoolio: thanks, I'll start the search :)
<genii> alzamabar: The smb client is installed by default, but the smb server is not usually. There used to also be a glitch where the smbfs package was needed before shares were browseable
<Nick-D> So I need to know how to tell the Grub loader about the new file system.
<ikonia> jelly-bean: it's a comment
<pigdude> I installed git from source because I need the latest version. Is there a way to install something like qgit without also installing old git versions?
<jelly-bean> oh, duh
<RPS> _newbie4 I will stand by for confirmation
<nevin> thedead91: Are you wanting to have something executed when someone logs off?  like in ~./bash_logout
<genii> alzamabar: Also if boxes are not seeing each other, sometimes this has to do with no broadcast IP being known
<Neremor> when scanning via -avpn, the only information i get is still "unknown": 9666/tcp unknown
<Nitsuga> mm.. pastbinb into paste.ubuntu.com the contents of fdisk -l and /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, mm.. pastbinb into paste.ubuntu.com the contents of fdisk -l and /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, are you using karmic?
<alzamabar> genii: I've installed samba, smbclient, samba-tools, smbfs
<fehlersturm> hm this reinstalls the kernel
<thedead91> nevin: no, I need to logout to the shell from a C program
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, (9.10)
<ikonia> thedead91: it's part of the shell, what do you actually want to achieve as an end result
<Nick-D> No I'm not.
<genii> alzamabar: Have you run: testparm        to see if your smb.conf is viable?
<pigdude> I do not see an option in apt-get to ignore dependencies
<fehlersturm> _newbie4: this reinstalls kernel but should be save i just dont see the point
<alzamabar> genii: on the client or on the server, or on both?
<thedead91> nevin: like system("logout"); but that command exit only from the program
<genii> alzamabar: The server
<hellyeah_> hey
<alzamabar> genii: sec
<hellyeah_> can you suggest a software for cut image
<ikonia> thedead91: what do you actually want to achieve as an end result
<ikonia> hellyeah_: gimp ?
<_newbie4> wasn't the meta package kde-desktop?, when I do sudo apt-get install kde-desktop it says, can't find package kde-desktop.
<pigdude> hellyeah_, gimp
<hellyeah_> i cant do in gimp
<bastid_raZor> _newbie4: twice you've been told .. kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> hellyeah_: why ?
<alzamabar> genii: It gives some output. It shows my samba shares, plus Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<hellyeah_> is there a telling with picture
<_newbie4> ah yes of course, sorry
<Stargaze> _newbie4, then just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RPS> Guys can someone tell me if this command is correct?
<RPS> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<sam555> anyone have a link to where to get drivers for laptops with ubuntu 9.10?
<alzamabar> genii: I can see the share on the client, but when I try to access it it doesn't go through
<genii> alzamabar: You mean you from the client you can see the server but can't access it, or the other way around?
<_newbie4> RPS, someone said that re-insatlles the kernel, i can confirm for you it does work, as i just did it
<thedead91> ikonia: I'm making a C program under unix, with a command he need to logout from the unix's command shell
<RPS> Is all of that  ONE command, start to finish?
<_newbie4> they also said its safe
<_newbie4> yep
<alzamabar> genii: from the client I can see the server but I can't access it. From the server I can't see the client
<RPS> Thank You guys!
<fehlersturm> _newbie4: kdebase-kde4
<_newbie4> RPS hold on, source:
<dfdfd> how can i edit the services that start from cli?
<alzamabar> genii: correction...From the server I can see the client, under samba workgroup
<_newbie4> RPS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<unop> RPS, --purge does not seem like a valid command to aptitude
<dfdfd> I mean from boot
<ikonia> thedead91: ok - so using logout from the shell is not going to be any good for you, if you're writing the program, write the function
<RPS> oh boy
<VCoolio> dfdfd: man update-rc.d
<hellyeah_> pls help me
<hellyeah_> pls
<RPS> well its under way ...we will see LOL
<Stargaze> brb
<_newbie4> unop, i just did it, and i seem to rember doing it on a previous computer, on which i couldn't get sound to work
<ikonia> hellyeah_: why can't you use gimp ?
<alzamabar> genii: But from both the server and the client I cannot access each other
<thedead91> ikonia: it isn't a small function, I'll do that, it's not a problem, thank you guys :)
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<genii> alzamabar: OK. If you used for instance a share which is in "fred" home directory or where "fred" username on the server is allowed, then on the server do: sudo smbpasswd -a fred              and give him a samba password. Then do: sudo smbpasswd -e fred   (to enable the username under samba) Then restart the samba server with either: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart     or on later upstart: sudo restart samba
<ikonia> thedead91: logout is very small, approx 6 lines
<unop> _newbie4, must be an undocumented switch then - it's not documented in the manpage
<_newbie4> RPS, after you might notice your sound mixer has been muted, rember to turn the volume up
<thedead91> ikonia: really? good! :)
<pigdude> can anyone hear me?
<ikonia> pigdude: yes
<fehlersturm> unop: yes it is it delets all configuration for a package
<genii> pigdude: No, but we can see you
<fehlersturm> pigdude: jep
<unop> fehlersturm, you see this option in your manpage?
<Mr-Grey> pigdude: No but I can read you lol
<pigdude> I installed git from source because I need the latest version. Is there a way to install something like qgit without also installing old git versions? I've installed its deps manually
<pigdude> Mr-Grey, :)
<RPS> I'm being told to reboot, so I will return shortly
<ikonia> pigdude: the packages are linked against other packages, so no
<pigdude> I tried to configure qgit src, but I get an error about QTINCDIR
<_newbie4> unop, i found this in the ubuntu help pages, it's near the bottom under the "refreshing/ reinstalling drivers" title: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ikonia> pigdude: what functionality did you need from the new git version that wasn't in the old one ?
<fehlersturm> unop:       remove, purge, hold, unhold, keep, reinstall
<fehlersturm>            These commands are the same as “install”, but apply the named action to all packages given on the command line for which it is not overridden. The
<_newbie4> ah yes, it did that for me too
<fehlersturm>            difference between hold and keep is that hold will cause a package to be ignored by future safe-upgrade or full-upgrade commands, while keep merely
<pigdude> ikonia, git-submodule
<FloodBot1> fehlersturm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fehlersturm>            cancels any scheduled actions on the package.  unhold will allow a package to be upgraded by future safe-upgrade or full-upgrade commands, without
<fehlersturm>            otherwise altering its state.
<unop> fehlersturm, --purge is not purge.
<alzamabar> genii, in my samba I declared that only one user (e.g. myself on both machines) can access that share. The fact is that I've got two different passwords on the two boxes. Is there a file I can check to see if it has already got what you are suggesting?
<frontendloader> I'm trying to install libmozjs-dev and aparently aptitude wants to remove firefox/etvolution and a whole host of other apps before installing this library because of conflicts
<insigne> dae
<frontendloader> is there a way to tell ubuntu to not remove those packages and force the install of the package?
<yoritomo> i have a scanner included in my Lexmark X2350 i followed exactly the french documentation for installation under ubuntu without success , then i was searching for the firmware on the cd i could not neither , what to do please ?
<yoritomo> i got it found USB scanner (vendor=0x043d [Lexmark], product=0x00bb [ 2300 Series]) at libusb:003:002
<fehlersturm> unop: yeah --purge does nothing it is pretty fail
<alzamabar> genii: I'm looking at /etc/samba/samba.conf and I can see the shares, the WORKGROUP=WORKGROUP
<_newbie4> fehlersturm, i got that command from the ubuntu help pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<alzamabar> genii: On the client though, I can't see much
<sd> hi
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, sorry, i got disconnected
<fehlersturm> _newbie4: yeah your rigt actually --purge seems to work to
<Nick-D> No problem
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, do you still need help?
<Nick-D> Yes I do.
<yoritomo> but trying a scan by cmd nothing
<alejandro> hola
<pigdude> How can I download the deb so I can see how the maintainers are installing qgit?
<fehlersturm> unop: you are tight its just bogous syntax
<Nick-D> I'm looking around on the net but i'm not seeing anything about how to get GRUB to recognize a file system change
<unop> fehlersturm, _newbie4 -- well, given as it's undocumented - it might not even be doing any actual purging.
<pigdude> I wanted to use the -d flag but the output seems that it wants to still install everything
<funkycat90210> i need to choose an OS for a new server in a server farm, should it be 8.04 LTS or the latest, 9.10? I dont use ubuntu support so I'm thinking 9.10
<under> Hey
<blakkheim> funkycat90210: i'd go with debian/gentoo
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, okay. As I tried to say before getting disconnected: please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and the contents of the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<under> Is this ( http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=3574270#post3574270 ) true???
<pigdude> I couldn't find a link to the deb on http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/qgit
<_newbie4> "This will purge any custom configurations that you've made, and any hand-compiled modules that you've built, and restore your sound stack to the "Official" Ubuntu core."
<sd> hi can annyone help me out with backttrack 4
<blakkheim> !backtrack > sd
<ubottu> sd, please see my private message
<unop> frontendloader, it wouldn't be a good idea forcing the install of this package, it could break firefox/evolution.
<Stargaze> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Nitsuga> funkycat90210, I'd bet for the 0.04 beta, when it arrives. It is pretty stable at the moment.
<Andreitaa> olaa
<ivan_> Hi, I use UBUNTU 9.10 and I have VLC , my problem is that when ever I restart VLC it allways reset effects and filters settings
<unop> _newbie4, ok, but, which would take precedence, something that refers to the aptitude documentation or the aptitude documentation itself?
<VCoolio> pigdude: apt-get source
<Purpley1> Hey how do i recover things from a partition i resized? I lost half of it all
<Andreitaa> Hi!
<Andreitaa> Hola
<under> Is this ( http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=3574270#post3574270 ) true???
<xangua> Andreitaa: do you have any ubuntu related questio¿
<pigdude> VCoolio, where does that download?
<Nick-D> I wish I could provide that information for you, unfortunately I'm not at that computer right now. Would you happen to know of any online documentation that I could reference later on?
<Nitsuga> Andreitaa, hola!
<Nitsuga> !es | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nitsuga> !es | Andreitaa
<ubottu> Andreitaa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nitsuga> Andre_Gondim, sorry :P
<Andreitaa> xangua,im spanish
<pigdude> oh found it
<marcin__> :)
<VCoolio> pigdude: to your current dir, run pwd
<yoritomo> can somebody help me please ?
<_newbie4> unop, I really don't know much about the subject, I'm just quoting what I found on the ubuntu help pages, because it worked for me
<Andre_Gondim> Nitsuga, ;)
<yoritomo> i don't care about the printer i know i can't install but at least the scanner
<pigdude> VCoolio, /var/cache/apt/archives
<sd> can anyone guide me on how to install perl modules in ubuntu based backtrack
<Andreitaa> Hi!! Hola!! Im spanish
<RPS> Well guys I did a thorough look after the reboot and I still have no sound, just the scratchy noise when the volume is up high.
<suigeneris> I'm on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ but I can't see where to submit a bug
<blakkheim> sd: please read what was said to you
<suigeneris> help?
<blakkheim> sd: backtrack is not supported here
<Andreitaa> Say my name
<yoritomo> as said in the doc , rarely a usb scanner can't be installed at all
<Nitsuga> Andreitaa, aca se habla ingles, hay un canal con soporte en espeñol
<xangua> Andreitaa: this is not a chat room
<Stargaze> yoritomo, try sudo apt-get install xsane
<_newbie4> oh, possibly a dodgy soundcard?
<sd> sorry to disturb you guys
<yoritomo> it is done
<Andreitaa> ah
<Nitsuga> Andreitaa, escribi /join #ubuntu-es para entrar
<yoritomo> xsane is installed
<Nitsuga> Andreitaa, escribilo como si estuvieras diciendo eso.
<pigdude> oh well...so inflexible...
<Andreitaa> ok
<suigeneris> !en | Nitsuga
<ubottu> Nitsuga: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Andreitaa> peor esto para que sirve?
<xangua> Nitsuga: better if she doesn't :S
<Stargaze> yoritomo, try sudo apt-get install flegita
<unop> _newbie4, my point is, yes it works, but no one's too sure what it does, it could be a no-op i.e. silently ignored.
<alzamabar> genii: I'll go with ssh
<suigeneris> !es | Andreitaa
<ubottu> Andreitaa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ThePirate> hi
<Mr-Grey> I'm rather new to ubuntu and linux in general, is there a way to do a hardware search once you install a device or do you just install the driver manually I'm not lazy lol just curious
<yoritomo> Stargaze do you have some more ideas ?
<Andreitaa> Sois todos ingleses?
<blakkheim> Andreitaa: this is an english only channel, please stop
<Stargaze> yoritomo, try sudo apt-get install sane (without x)
<suigeneris> !es > Andreitaa
<Nitsuga> Mr-Grey, the chances are: Or it works without doing anything, or getting it working is really difficult.
<ubottu> Andreitaa, please see my private message
<Andreitaa> Pero sois españoles o ingleses?
<_newbie4> thanks for the help guys, am going to try loading up kde now
<_newbie4> bye
<xangua> Andreitaa: no sabes leer¿
<VCoolio> Mr-Grey: there is a hardware spotting app in the system menu; if you want you can install manually of course
<blakkheim> Andreitaa going on ignore until the ops kick him
<RPS> Can some one look at this string again and help me get it right? I'm still without sound:  sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Nick-D> Nitsuga, did you get my reply earlier?
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, no, i didn't
<suigeneris> I'm on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ but I can't see where to submit a bug
<suigeneris> help?
<donvito> how to setup computer statistic to be view via php
<Nick-D> >	I wish I could provide that information for you, unfortunately I'm not at that computer right now. Would you happen to know of any online documentation that I could reference later on?
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, ohh yeah, here it is
<Pudgy> Hi all, where should I go if I want information about _why_ the soundinfrastucture (alsa/Jack/etc.) is arranged the way it is?
<allen> hi
<allen> hi
<allen> woops
<Mr-Grey> Thank you Nitsuga and Vcoolio, I have an old webcam laying around and I installed the linux version of Skype so was curious on that. I plugged in the device and I got no response from the operating system so I figured as much.
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to check the windows partition number. By some reason it changes when converting.
<yoritomo> Stargaze no i installed it and i tryed one more scanimage i got it No scanners were identified.
<Skyraven> hello guys, is there any way to generate the xorg.conf that the Xorg server is running with by default after a fresh ubuntu install ? (I'm not thinking at Xorg --configure as I don't believe it puts the same parameters in it..or does it ?)
<Nitsuga> Mr-Grey, yyou can tell if it is being recognised with the "dmesg" command
<under> Heyyyy
<hoth> hi
<under> Is this ( http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=3574270#post3574270 ) true???
<_newbie4> RPS, if you're not sure if the command is right, here's where I got it from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting      under "Refreshing/Reinstalling the drivers"
<under> please respond
<RobSpectre> Keep getting network connection errors when trying to update eclipse - has anyone seen this on Karmic?
<Nitsuga> Skyraven, by default ubuntu uses no xorg.conf
<Nick-D> Ahh that makes sense. Thanks Nitsuga, I'll go over everything when i'm at that computer again.
<blakkheim> !please | under
<ubottu> under: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Stargaze> yoritomo, try sane-find-scanner in a Terminal
 * shrike-9 cumprimenta
<Mr-Grey> Ah, very good. Thank you.
<ThePirate> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<under> ok
<yoritomo> Stargaze found USB scanner (vendor=0x043d [Lexmark], product=0x00bb [ 2300 Series]) at libusb:003:002
<hoth> I have problem with dovecot I have 3 mailbosex and I want to see every mail by every mailbox, but without duplication
<ThePirate> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hoth> can I achieve that somehow ?
<Stargaze> yoritomo, then try scanimage -L
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, check the last part of the file, the windows section. You wills e something like "root (hd0,1)"
<brontosaurusrex> http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/ <- to someone asking about sysinfo via php
<AbuMaia> Is it safe to remove all *-dev packages through Synaptic?
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, hd0,1 means /dev/sda2
<Andreitaa> Hi!!!!!
<Nick-D> because it's 0 based. got it!
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, it is 0-based count. You can know the /dev/xxx with sudo fdisk -l
<Alanxd> ola
<yoritomo> Stargaze  No scanners were identified.
<Skyraven> Nitsuga, I know..but can't I generate one based on what it being used as settings by Xorg ?
<neezer> anyone here running 10.04 and have their ipod touch or iphone hooked up properly?
<Andreitaa> ola?
<Skyraven> it=is
<Andreitaa> Alguien de españa??
<Alanxd> ola
<Stargaze> I have nothing left now, yoritomo :(
<Alanxd> yooo
<blakkheim> !es | Alanxd Andreitaa
<ubottu> Alanxd Andreitaa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> Alanxd: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a chat room
<Stargaze> !es | Andreitaa
<brontosaurusrex> donvito:
<Andreitaa> ok
<Grobul> Trying to setup vnc following the ubuntu documentation. When I try to connect I get his instantly: CConn:       connected to host localhost port 5900          main:        End of stream
<baldylox> question..32 or 64 bit version?
<blakkheim> baldylox: what cpu and how much ram
<Grobul> Documentation I am using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<JorgeJorgensson> My hard drive filled up and I zero bytes free.  Programs started having errors, so I started to delete big files.  I deleted probably 5GB worth and emptied the trash, but it still says o bytes free.  I tried to reboot, but now it will not boot up at all.  I have booted up from a live CD but I'm not sure how to proceed from here.
<Andreitaa> now,i listening demi lovato
<baldylox> amd 4200 x2 64  2gb ram can use 4 if necessary
<Stargaze> JorgeJorgensson, try sudo apt-get autormeove
<blakkheim> baldylox: i'd use 32bit then
<moegreen> can someone please help me rebuild my grub..i have tried everything i see on google and still not working :(
<JorgeJorgensson> Stargaze, from the live cd?
<Nitsuga> Nick-D, if you can fx it by yourself, great. If you can't come here again when you can use your computer. good luck!
<baldylox> coo, thats what i was thinking...performance might not improve much
<baldylox> thank you
<Stargaze> JorgeJorgensson, no, but try this => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/71529-ubucleaner.sh
<fehlersturm> I have a problem i am not shure if it relates to pulseaudio or something else... i am running ubuntu 9.10 sound worked fine but suddenly it stopped working. or to be precise only the output stopped working. pulsaudio deamon is running. if i call someone through skype they can hear me. in the mixer i have selected the right hardware. the right autput modus (analog duplex). nothing is muted. i tried another soundcard for reference. no
<fehlersturm> luck (the modules for the sc are beeing loaded. so... any ideas what else i should look at?? P.S. i also used different cables/headphones
<fehlersturm> this is my systems exact hardware: http://zeug.gerade.org/hardware.htm
<yoritomo> Stargaze thanks, does anyone has another idea about it ? How to find the firmware on my install cd ? i checked the .bin and .usb but could not find
<AbuMaia> is it safe to remove all -dev packages from Synaptic?
<Nitsuga> AbuMaia, not really.
<Sa[i]nT> Anyway to have video backgrounds in Ubuntu like the DreamScene thing?
<AbuMaia> I don't do any programming, and I rarely build from source
<Stargaze> AbuMaia, no, you need some for compiling programs
<njbair> what is apparmor complain mode?
 * Stargaze off se you laterzzzzzzzz
<Snadder> Anyone Have tried to set up an ubuntu cloud server?
<Snadder> Or know an howto for doing that?
<AbuMaia> I just did a build from source, and I was advised to add 3 -dev packages... one of those listed about another 10 -devs.  when I remove the ones I was initially told about, the extras aren't also removed
<AbuMaia> how do I get at them?
<Purpley1> Hey how do i recover things from a partition i resized? I lost half of  my datta for some reason
<VCoolio> AbuMaia: apt-get autoremove
<AbuMaia> it didn't remove anything VCoolio
<AbuMaia> already tried that
<njbair> are there any open-source nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repos?
<Nitsuga> AbuMaia, check its dependencies with right-click -> proprerties in synaptic
<frontendloader> I have an app that needs xulrunner-dev to be installed and there is a chain of broken dependencies in apt for it, is there any way to force this?
<frontendloader> xulrunner-1.9.1-dev: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1 (= 1.9.1.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6) but 1.9.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 is to be installed
<Grobul> Trying to setup vnc following the ubuntu documentation. When I try to connect I get his instantly: CConn:       connected to host localhost port 5900          main:        End of stream
<Grobul> Documentation I am using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<AbuMaia> so I tried listing the -devs in Synaptic, to remove, but I'm told that's not safe
<VCoolio> AbuMaia: oh wait yeah, you specifically added them; you should get an apt log, synaptic has that in file menu
<Nitsuga> njbair, you have the old nv and the new nouveau drivers are in 10.04+
<JorgeJorgensson> stargaze
<JorgeJorgensson> Star
<Purpley1> Hey how do i recover things from a partition i resized? I lost half of  my datta for some reason
<njbair> Nitsuga: what about karmic?
<RobSpectre> Is something boned with the Eclipse package on Karmic? I can't update.
<blakkheim> !repeat > Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !undelete | Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tom_mahoon1> is there a way to change the kernel i'm using over the network?
<Purpley1> Thanks erUSUL
<Nitsuga> njbair, you can use nv only in karmic. you should not install nouveau in karmic or you mey not get a smooth upgrate to lucid.
<erUSUL> Purpley1: did you pass an fsck after resizing ?
<Purpley1> erUSUL, Whats that?
<erUSUL> Purpley1: filesystem check
<njbair> Nitsuga: what is the name of the package for nv?
<JorgeJorgensson> No matter how much I delete, my hard drive still never has any free space and it will not even boot up anymore.  Any solution, or just reinstall from scratch?
<ahmed> hi everyone
<erUSUL> Purpley1: like chkdsk
<Purpley1> YEs
<Nitsuga> njbair, comes preinstalled. xserver-xorg-video-nv
<serverduck> Hello is there a way to disable my touch pad while I have a usb mouse ?
<fehlersturm> ok solved the problem
<fehlersturm> also fucked it up
<Guest73174> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 i386 in safe mode and i can not go to normal mode. any help please?
<fehlersturm> *alsa
<blakkheim> serverduck: try sudo rmmod psmouse
<suigeneris> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<Purpley1> erUSUL, The file system is fat32 and when gparted scans my HDD it says its corrupted but I can still enter it
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, what did you do?
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, what do you mean/
<JorgeJorgensson> ?
<serverduck> blakkheim, Ok thank you and how can i get it back running?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, when that issue started?
<ghostnik11> hi this morning i woke up and tried to turn on my ubuntu 9.10 and i can not, it loads the ubuntu splash screen and then does not show me the login screen, does anyone know how to fix this
<blakkheim> serverduck: sudo modprobe psmouse
<njbair> thx
<Guest73174> my name is ahmed
<serverduck> blakkheim,  THank you so much.
<blueglasses> Guest73174, reboot
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I was running and started having errors with most of my programs.  checked disk space and it is zero
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, are you running karmic? do you dual boot?
<Four2zero> VCoolio, Im able to see the test folder in windows seven, but not able to create directories for it from windows seven ?
<Guest73174> i did reboot many times
<Four2zero> VCoolio, using this tutorial: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1168
<ghostnik11> nitsuga, yes i am running karmic with the latest kernel and i don't have dual boot it is all ubuntu i took off windows long ago
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, so you simply filled it? try removing a couple of gigabytes...
<serverduck> blakkheim,  And is there a way that ubuntu will do this automaticly if I have a usb mouse or not, plugged in?
<blueglasses> Guest73174, what is "install ubuntu in safemode?"
<neurochrome> karmic users! is your system running slowly? run : top | grep metadata : is it showing gvfsd-metadata hogging a large amount  of cpu and memory?
<blakkheim> serverduck: not that i can think of
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I deleted over 5 GB, still zero bytes free
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, do you have access to another computer for chatting?
<RPS> Well dang I ran the command again & I'm still without sound. I've tried quite a bit. It all goes back to the laptop hanging during a reboot. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: but i do have vmware with windows 7 on karmic and have run vmware a couple of times with windows 7
<serverduck> blakkheim,  Back then when i had windows, i had a touchpad software which would detect if i had a usb mouse or not and would enable or disable the touchpad depending on the case.
<Guest73174> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i did remove compiz by sudo apt-get remove compiz* but nothing is working
<serverduck> blakkheim,  Thank you :)
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: i am currently running 8.10 that is on my external hard thats how i was able to get to the chat
<VCoolio> Four2zero: 1. why do you ask me? 2. it should be 'gksudo gedit' 3. if you have the line 'writable=yes' I don't know
<Guest73174> only safe mode is working for me
<donvito> how to change ssh-server port
<donvito> ?
<blakkheim> donvito: man sshd_config
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, okay, pay attention to this: reboot the machine and when yous ee the grub loading... thing keepp pressed shift key (continues)
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, mmm.. strange... Did you try to check the filesystem?
<Antisoche> Hi all - I'm running (k)Ubuntu 9.10 and just installed GnuCash.  The problem I have is that it keeps hanging -- the screen will repaint but it won't act on my mouse clicks, including the 'X' button in the titlebar (so the click gets eaten and is dismissed).  Any ideas what's going on?  'strace' only shows 'inotify_add_watch' of my homedir returning -1 ENOSPC (there's plenty of disk space).
<blueglasses> Guest73174, what happens on the 'other' mode?
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: anything else i should do after that
<Guest73174> ubuntu install in safe mode when you choose f3 and safemode
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I am doing that now
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, that will show up a menu to choose a kernel. highlight the lastest one and press "e" to eddit the boot line. Look for "quiet splash", and remove it. Press Ctrl-X to boot.
<Purpley> Hey im thinking of using foremost to recover my files on the partition, I only have this partition and the other one, can I set it to put all the saved files here or will it overwrite my partition and delete ubuntu?
<Guest73174> safe mode in working fine just the fonts are very big
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: okay
<tom_mahoon1> hey guys how do i change which kernel grub boots by default?
<Guest73174> i am using my laptop right now in safe mode
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, don't forget to write the error down
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, there, I just deleted 65 GB...still zero free
<RPS> I have removed and reinstalled the sound drivers.
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, can you write something?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, maybe just the counter is bad.
<Guest73174> i went to /etc/x11/xorg-config but nothing to be changed
<Purpley1> erUSUL, The file system is fat32 and when gparted scans my HDD it says its corrupted but I can still enter it
<donvito> how to restart my ssh-server
<blakkheim> donvito: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Purpley1> If i use foremost to try and recover data can i point it to this partition or will it overwrite it?
<lachouffe> what is the editor when in a chroot env created with debootstarp ?
<benubird> think you can always edit with vi
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: yeah i should have did the first time write down the error when i tried to boot it through the recovery kernel
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I tried saving a small text file and it worked
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, try with something bigger.
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, bigger that half of you RAM, to be precise.
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I don't have anything.
<ghostnik11> nitusga: but wait when i was in recover it loaded up the intram, something like that and it said it was looking for the filesystem then it replied something like ld/dev something i am about to do the recovery thing right down the error and come back
<duartman> how can i change audio pitch on ubuntu? i have emu0404 sound card
<tomvolek_> HI All, I used to have a CVS server running under 9.04 , now trying to start it aafter upgrade to 9.1  and the cvs server doesnt come up, where can i see its log files to see what the problem is ?
<grzegorz> jak sie macie?
<l7> hey, what's a good photo management program for ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: i will be back just give me like 2 mins to get the error from the recovery
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I have 4 GB of RAM and no file that is 2GB
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, okay, go ahead!
<l7> something sort of like iphoto, but not picasa
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, or more than one file
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, all I have is the live CD
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, fill the drive with 2GB of any data.
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, so fill it with randmo data: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/path/to/file bs=1M count=2048
<erUSUL> l7: gthumb
<njbair> when I run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' shouldn't it ask me questions?
<Nitsuga> njbair, questions are asked by package xserver-common
<l7> erUSUL: thanks, i'm checking it...
<njbair> no questions with that either
<erUSUL> tomvolek_: /var/log/syslog ; /var/log/daemon.log and other files in /var/log/
<Purpley1> If i use foremost to try and recover data can i point it to this partition or will it overwrite it?
<Nitsuga> njbair, what about xserver-xorg-core ?
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I'm not sure what you are asking me to do here.
<njbair> Nitsuga: nope
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, just check if you can write data to the disk
<njbair> my x server just stopped working yesterday. I think something weird is going on
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, no, I'm not sure about your writing random data process.
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, sometimes the kernel saves data to the cache while it waits for the disk to have space. If you fill that cache, you will get a no available free space error
<cjohnston> how can i remove a version of an app from a ppa and go back to the version in the main repo?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, the write random data thing is for see if you can write to the drive or not.
<mkey> hey
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, Ok, I don't know what to type on the command line....
<Nitsuga> !hi | mkey
<ubottu> mkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tomvolek_> thanks erUSUL
<neurochrome> cjohnston, remove the source then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mkey> hey
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, the drive check came back with no errors.
<cjohnston> neurochrome: remove the source meaning aptitude remove --purge?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, you were checking a mounted filesystem???
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, yes
<neurochrome> cjohnston, no go to system >admin > software sources and remove from there
<erUSUL> cjohnston: no remove the ppa repo from the softare Sources
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, you could trash the filesystem doing that
<erUSUL> cjohnston: then reinstall the app
<mkey> bbak
<cjohnston> thanks neurochrome and erUSUL
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I did it from gparted
<neurochrome> cjohnston, you can edit your sources manually using gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list --- but when you add a ppa then I think it gets its own source.list so remove it how I said above
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, umount it and check it again
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gedit/sudo vi
<neurochrome> cjohnston, no problem
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, as precaution, I don't want to trash your partition.
<neurochrome> blakkheim, for a beginner I think vi / vim is a bit hopeful
<Nitsuga> blakkheim, realize that most people can't even get out of vi...
<blakkheim> lol
<neurochrome> blakkheim,  if you'd have said nano then that would be more realistic
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, it is running now
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: the kernel i am running is linux 2.6.31-19-generic
<neurochrome> blakkheim, s/vi/emacs/g
<Nitsuga> blakkheim, the first time i tried it i had to go to a VC and kill -9 it :B
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, and the error is...
<cjohnston> erUSUL: neurochrome, it isnt providing me an upgrade package after removing source... nor can i reinstall
<blakkheim> neurochrome: he wanted to edit a text file, emacs is a good os but lacks a good text editor :)
<neurochrome> cjohnston, when you remove it you need to update the packages - sudo apt-get update
<neurochrome> blakkheim, touche ;)
<cjohnston> neurochrome: I removed the source and then did the update
<neurochrome> cjohnston, weird, what package?
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: this is what i get in recovery: missing modules (cat /proc /modules; ls /dev) alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/08c7f565-ca69-4e5e-area-6b1df372d9af does not exist. dropping to a shell
<cjohnston> gwibber
<Pudgy> Is there a way to display/preview all available X-fonts (to use in urxvt) like xlsfonts?
<Frijolie> where do you "drop" files for your iPod Touch (I've got it mounted but can't tell the directory structure)?
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, great! We get the error, I i know how to solve it :D
<Frijolie> er, where do you put music, video, photos, etc on your iPod Touch if you're accessing it via Nautilus?
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: wow how do i get to your level of ubuntu experience
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, just use it.
<neurochrome> cjohnston, did you remove the third party source and the authentication key?
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, ask help here, and see how sonner or later someone has the same issue :D
<Frijolie> the only folders I see on the iPod Touch are /DCIM/100APPLE
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: okay thanks for the advice
<cjohnston> I unchecked the ppa source... and then did the reload.. then update
<cjohnston> neurochrome: ^
<neurochrome> Frijolie, you need to install the correct ifuse ppa
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, do you know in which device is Ubutnu installed (/dev/xxx)
<neurochrome> cjohnston, remove the relevant authentication key also
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: i can get it for you hold on one sec
<Frijolie> neurochrome, is "http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu" not the right one?
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, okay
<lachouffe> Hi, does anyone knows a good tutorial explaining how to install dev version of soft that depend libraries newer than one of my distribution ?
<cjohnston> neurochrome: how do i find out which one it is and remove it?
<neurochrome> cjohnston, then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<neurochrome> cjohnston, it'll have the same name as the ppa you added
<cjohnston> where do I look neurochrome
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: i have it as /dev/sda1 for the ext3 filesystem, /dev/sda2 for extended and /dev/sda5 fore linux swap
<neurochrome> cjohnston, first try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just to be sure
<neurochrome> Frijolie, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<cjohnston> neurochrome: dist-upgrade gave nothing
<mw88> Abend
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, okay. I have to know your partition's UUID. execute sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: okay
<neurochrome> cjohnston, system>admin>software sources then go to authentication tab and see what's there, then report back
<mw88> Oh, good evening ^^
<Frijolie> neurochrome, I don't have an iPhone...i have an iPod
<Frijolie> neurochrome, and it's not "firmware version 3"
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: /dev/sda1: UUID="08c7f565-ca69-4e5e-aeaa-6b1df372d9af" TYPE="ext4"
<cjohnston> neurochrome: removed key.. update && upgrade still gave nothing
<neurochrome> Frijolie, that guide should support <iPod fw v 3
<Frijolie> ok, I'll give it a shot
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, okay i don't know how to fix this. This is new, you UUID matche but you can moutn it anyway...
<blerk> i've just upgraded to the latest 10.04-dev, but i didnt find the new theme/light look in there, the purple background was installed, are the new themes in -dev yet? and if not what is the eta?
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, idea! i now know how to fix it.
<neurochrome> cjohnston, strange - post the version output of sudo apt-cache show gwibber
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, sorry to ask again, do you run karmic?
<Mr-Grey> does FreeBSD work decent on ubuntu?
 * I^llGetOverIt sweet dreams are made of this
<stdisease> blerk, #ubuntu+1
<stukz> im having trouble with the built in webcam on my laptop
<Mr-Grey> or work at all for that matter
<stdisease> Mr-Grey, sure, as a virtual appliance
<cjohnston> neurochrome: Version: 2.29.91~bzr630-0ubuntu1~daily1
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: yeah i run karmic koala
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, mount you ubutnu install and tell me where did you mount it.
<neurochrome> cjohnston, what version of ubuntu you on?
<cyberbluntz> who knows what about KDE?
<Mr-Grey> Excellent thank you stdisease. I'm in hopes it will solve my problem with my webcam. The cam is not really important but it's bugging me to get it to work.
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: okay
<cjohnston> neurochrome: lucid
<Frijolie> neurochrome, http://pastebin.com/kmvswEyV (Unmet dependencies)
<Frijolie> neurochrome, "broken packages"
<neurochrome> cjohnston, well, I honestly couldn't tell you what _should_ be there then, it is still alpha after all, only another tester could confirm that theirs is different or the same
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: i can't mount it b/c it is a ext 4 filesystem and my ubuntu 8.10 running from my external hard drive is telling me it can't mount it
<cjohnston> neurochrome: thats the package from the daily.. but it hasnt been working for a few days
<apn> cjohnston: check "about" of various applications. People in credits know a little.
<stdisease> 8.10 maybe that doesn't have kernel with support for ext4
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, ouch!
<ghostnik11> stdisease: yeah that is what it is saying
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, mm I think you can change it in grub anyway...
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: what do i have to change
<cjohnston> thanks neurochrome and apn
<neurochrome> cjohnston, I'd remove and re-install - sudo apt-get purge gwibber
<stdisease> ghostnik11, install a newer kernel on your 8.10, or compile a new on, 2.6.33 is on kernel.org
<seanbrystone_> whats the fstab entry to create to make a drive auto mount, and give full read/write permissions to everyone?
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, well, try this: in the grub menu (hold shift when loading) press the "e" key. look for UUID=08c7f565-ca69-4e5e-aeaa-6b1df372d9af and change it into /dev/sda1 .
<neurochrome> Frijolie, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<erUSUL> seanbrystone_: depends on the filesystem used
<seanbrystone_> ext4
<Frijolie> neurochrome, 9.10
<ghostnik11> stdisease: i have never complied a kernel in my life but i am about to try what nitsuga just said if not then i will have to learn how to compile a kernel for 8.10
<fallore> can someone teach me how to find and close processes? like programs that are no longer responding, etc
<seanbrystone_> fallore, htop
<erUSUL> fallore: pkill nameoftheprocess
<neurochrome> Frijolie, well if you have all sources enabled then I couldn't tell you why that fails to work - so long as you added the ppa (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa)
<fallore> how do i determine the name of the process, erusul? is there a command to list them or something?
<erUSUL> fallore: ps aux for example
<neurochrome> fallore, you can just use top instead of htop
<erUSUL> fallore: pkill firefox; pkill gedit; etc... usually is the command name
<fallore> ok, thanks erusul :)
<fallore> and everyone else!
<seanbrystone_> neurochrome, you got prob with htop?
<neurochrome> seanbrystone, no it just ins't installed by default and top is
<Mr-Grey> Fallore: On my ubuntu I have a System Monitor application under the System menu which you can then go to processes and locate it that way if you plan on using the GUI
<rawake> i'm trying to run "apt-get install php5-dev" but i get this error, "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main libssl-dev 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3". how do i fix this?
<neurochrome> s/ins't/isn't/g
<stdisease> ghostnik11, you can also try mounting as ext3 if you're lucky it'll mount if not, just fetch .deb kernels from a newer ubuntu release and sudo dpkg -i <.deb> them
<patri> hi, who can help me? i dont know how install amsn in ubuntu, i cannot enter in synaptic. please help me
<fallore> thanks Mr-Grey! i wasn't sure what that did, should've checked it out.
<seanbrystone_> neurochrome, yeah so? how hard is it to install? lol its not a huge program.
<Frijolie> neurochrome, i'm going through it again...we'll see if it's any different. Is it worth an "upgrade-manager -d"?
<Mr-Grey> fallore: Anytime
<Tatsuya6400> does any1 know if i can close Transmission then run it later without it losing my incomplete downloads?
<neurochrome> seanbrystone, wow no need to get beefy ;)
<stdisease> rawake, try 'apt-get update' first
<stdisease> Tatsuya6400, sure, it'll pick up where it left off
<Nitsuga> fallore, if you have a frozen window you cn use xkill to kill it by clicking on it.
<fallore> how do i do that, nitsuga?
<Tatsuya6400> thx i was wary to try it myself lol
<Nitsuga> fallore, press alt-f2 and type xkill
<rawake> stdisease: heh thanks
<tom_mahoon1> patri: what do you mean you can't enter in synaptic
<neurochrome> Frijolie, possibly, if you foolow it to the letter then it should be ok
<fallore> oh great :D thanks Nitsuga
<erUSUL> Tatsuya6400: sure; bittorrents downloads can be restatrted
<Frijolie> neurochrome, same result..all repos are enabled in "Software Sources" and just did a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Nitsuga> fallore, to cancel press right button
<neurochrome> Frijolie,  did you add the relevant ppa
<Frijolie> neurochrome, the "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa"? Yes
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, this disk check is taking a very long time.
<neurochrome> Frijolie, couldn't tell you then sorry
<neurochrome> gtg
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, humm... i hope you didn't break the filesystem :(
<cyberbluntz> you almost dont even need the terminAl
<Mr-Grey> Ah, so xkill kills the process you currently have loaded upon the screen correct?
<cyberbluntz> thats crazy
<Mr-Grey> or the "active window" I could say
<cyberbluntz> just give the run as admin option on pop up menu
<Nitsuga> Mr-Grey, technically it forcefully closes the window. That will kill most porcesses, but some may choose to continue
<cyberbluntz> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nitsuga> Mr-Grey, it changes the cursor to an X, click o a window, and it's gone!
<donvito2> were can i find the /www/ folder on ubuntu
<Mr-Grey> Excellent tip to know Nitsuga, thank you kindly :)
<stdisease> donvito2, /var/www
<abysse> hi
<Mr-Grey> I feel like a kid in a candy store learning all of this. I've been wanting to learn linux for years just never had the patience to actually do it but I'm not getting any younger
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: nope didn't work at all
<seanbrystone_> !yay | Mr-Grey
<ubottu> Mr-Grey: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mr-Grey> lol me too!
<datz> Hi, I was wondering if I don't update for awhile, and their are multiple kernel updates in that time, will I be able to update to the latest one, or will I have to update to each missed one in order?
<cyberbluntz> I feel comfortable enough to be classified as a user within the terminal
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: it said /dev/sda1 was not there or something like that but when i was looking in the edit file it said root hd 0,1
<Elrox> Mr-Grey, i was just like that 5 years ago when i first got here, and kinda still am sometimes
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: then when i was booting off my external harddrive it said the same uuid but hd 0,4
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, it is ok, now grubs uses 1-based count for partitions.
<mizerydearia> I am using gentoo linux and am having an issue with Firefox.  I want to determine if this issue is specific to gentoo linux's portage installations of firefox or if it applies to ALL linux-versions of firefox.  ------>  Using Firefox's integrated print preview I have been unable to remove the header showing the title of the page (on left) and the url (on right).  I was able to remove these headers w
<mizerydearia> hen actually printing, but not when print previewing.  Is this issue specific to gentoo or my installation of firefox, or is this an issue with linux-based firefox entirely?
<stdisease> mizerydearia, #gentoo
<mizerydearia> o_o
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, ok, whew finished.
<stdisease> mizerydearia, hm nm
<mizerydearia> ^_^
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, mmm... that's weird.
<chili555> datz, skipping is perfectly fine
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, check the uoutut of fsck in the details section of the progress window in gparted
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: any other ideas that i can try for now b/c i have to go to go check on my bacteria in lab and i wont be back till 9:30 are you going to still be in the chat room
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I will pastebin
<Mr-Grey> Elrox: When I installed ubunto it found all of my hardware and installed the proper drivers except a webcam I'm not concerned about so I basicly just made a true switch from Windows. With windows 7 etc I don't have 200 bucks to fork over to them and plus I like the comunity of people who do not mind helping out with questions. You can never get that kind of support out of microsoft
<cyberbluntz> what are you growin?
<cyberbluntz> e-coli? ^^
<stdisease> mizerydearia, seems all firefoxen do that
<pfred1> is there a channel for ubuntu networking?
<ghostnik11> cyberbluntz: well it is not a research lab is, it is just microbiology lab and we grow stuff like E. coli, S. aureus
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, pastebin.ca/1823241
<mizerydearia> stdisease, Windows version does remove the headers in print preview, so it is not all firefoxen.
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, not likely.
<sepi> hey developers, which way is the most efficient way to manipulate pixels in gtk+ or gtkmm?
<ghostnik11> cyberluntz: today i have to go start my unknown and try to determine what I have
<Nitsuga> ghostnik11, also i got out of ideas, sorry. You can try using another kernel.
<stdisease> mizerydearia, you said all linux versions :-D
<cyberbluntz> thats neat, I dabble a little in mycology :)
<donvito2> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<datz> Hi, I was wondering if I don't update for awhile, and their are multiple kernel updates in that time, will I be able to update to the latest one, or will I have to update to each missed one in order that it was released?
<donvito2> ! smp forum
<sepi> i'm wondering what is the real difference among pixmap, pixbuff, rgb, drawable ...
<donvito2> !smp forum
<donvito2> !phpbb2
<cyberbluntz> the creators probably
<ghostnik11> nitusga: its okay man, i will figure it out but thanks for the help when i get a chance to i will try to use the first kernell that i had when i first install 9.10
<chili555> datz, skipping is generally OK, but there may be some differences in the way config files are handled, they should work pretty well
<cyberbluntz> what kinda scope do you get to use?
<donvito2> what kind of forums support ubuntu
<mizerydearia> stdisease, I did.  You said "All firefoxen"
<cyberbluntz> sorry im !ot | cyberbluntz
<stdisease> mizerydearia, within the 'all linux versions' scope you gave me to work with
 * mizerydearia chuckles
<datz> chili555: I am talking about kernel updates. Is that what you were referring to?
<chili555> datz, yes, indeed
<Four2zero> okay, im running ubuntu 9.10 and am connected to my network wirelessly. I have installed samba and i have created a test folder by following a tutorial. I am able to see: " Places>Network " but in that directory are three folders "mshome; myhome; workgroup" ubuntu will not allow me to open these directory.
<ghostnik11> cyberbluntz, we don't get to use anything big its just a lab class for us bio majors but we use electric microscope with the highest power being 100x and we are allowed to use oil immersion
<ringo999> so i'm trying to upgrade RubyGems to 1.3.6 with gem update --system, but I get: gem update --system is disabled on Debian? what to do?
<ghostnik11> cyberbluntz: hey i got to go but next time we can discuss more stuff on bacteria, later
<cyberbluntz> I have never got a peek through an electron yet =-/ but then again, i'm taking networking and security :)
<ghostnik11> nitsuga: thanks again for your help, really apreciate it
<datz> chili555: great. :) I realized that apt-get upgrade doesn't update the kernel when there are updates released, and I'd rather keep my system up... just was wondering what would happen when kernel updates pile up. ;)
<cyberbluntz> bye
<cyberbluntz> look me upin ot if you wanna chat
<chili555> datz, it doesn't? it has for me
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, the results seem ok.
<datz> chili555: it didn't last time I checked.
<datz> chili555: looking at the update log, almost looks like it does though..
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, yes, the look right
<chili555> datz, how did you determine it didnt? apt-get didnt and Update Mnger did?
<Samuel_> Hey.  Anyone know how to add a cdrom repository in ubuntu-server?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, now try to mount it and see if you have free space (use df -h)
<Administrador> Hello some one here know how to unlock a Ipod 3G???
<cyberbluntz> howcan I change the command prompt to say something else without renaming my home directory?
<erUSUL> Samuel_: apt-cdrom add ?
<chili555> datz, did you run apt-get update first and then upgrade?
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: tweak the PS1 env variable
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: man bash
<Administrador> Hello some one here know how to unlock a Ipod 3G??
<cyberbluntz> that thing is way big dude
<cyberbluntz> ivedone it
<datz> chili555: well I ran apt-get upgrade once before, and when I got to the GUI, I noticed that there were only kernel updates availiable, so I figured it skipped them. but maybe their were quickly more kernel updates in that time period.
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I normall just mount with Nautilus
<cyberbluntz> isnt there a way to narrow it down?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, mount it with nautilus
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: you can search, /PS1 hit enter
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, but check the space with df -h
<datz> chili555: yes, I ran update first
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, 0 bytes free
<cyberbluntz> ok ty
<stdisease> datz, maybe it wants dist-upgrade not just upgrade
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, D:
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: but basycally you can do export PS1="mysocoolpromtfromhell--->" and it will work
<datz> stdisease: I don't think so,I was using 9.
<datz> 9.10
<chili555> datz, the apt routine _should_ be identical to Update Mgr, AFAIK
<datz> chili555: ok, thanks. I wasn't sure about that
<chili555> datz, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<datz> well, then I have another question, if I don't restart the system and just to update and upgrade again after there are more kernel updates, will there be a problem?
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I assume I'm beat here?
<stdisease> datz, unlikely imho
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, I can't find anything on google...
<datz> stdisease: ok thanks
<chili555> datz, not beyond minor config changes, but those are usually quite minor and easy to fix
<datz> chili555: ok. I guess it is probably better to restart the system after kernel updates anyway...
<datz> and not install them and let them pile up
<chili555> datz, i agree
<cyberbluntz> and to reset? thx for the time save btw :)
<duncanidaho1> Does anyone run both KDE and Gnome switching between the 2 at the login screen?
<erUSUL> !who | cyberbluntz
<ubottu> cyberbluntz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cyberbluntz> I know dos has like %t%d etc
<stdisease> duncanidaho1, yes
<cyberbluntz> erUSUL, ok
<duncanidaho1> @stdisease I'm trying to do that.  I've installed kubuntu-desktop
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I'm going to try one more reboot before I scrap it
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: source ~/.bashrc
<cyberbluntz> i take it thats a config
<stdisease> duncanidaho1, next time at the login screen choose the session type to be kde or gnome or whatever else you have installed
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: yes; there is the default definition of PS1 for ubuntu-debian
<Tiders> Is updating Ubuntu with the upgrade program usually safe?
<erUSUL> cyberbluntz: this is what it looks like PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<Tiders> From 9.04 to 9.10
<cyberbluntz> erUSUL, tyvm!
<cyberbluntz> I learn more from these rooms than I do my linux teacher =-/
<duncanidaho1> @stdisease when I switch and login, it looks like everything will run fine
<Nitsuga> cyberbluntz, you surely do.
<OltreIrc`51996> hi
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, nope, gone.  I get a generic login screen with an error "Install Problem!  The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly."
<stdisease> cyberbluntz, those \ escapes are supposed to be colors if you have TERM=xterm-color on your terminal app, fyi
<OltreIrc`51996> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<duncanidaho1> @stdisease but I get no menu system, no desktop, I can't right click and get a context menu.  I'm not connected to the internet
<Younder> hi all
<seanbrystone_> forgot who i talked to bout file spitting, but i found out Nautilus has a GUI for splitting files, Right click file > Compress > (pick a compression like .7z) then you'll see "Split in Volumes of...(X Amount of megs or gigs)  :)
<cyberbluntz> :P
<neezer> has anyone here gotten an ipod touch working in ubuntu?
<duncanidaho1> @stdisease Gnome-Do does comes up though...any ideas?
<Younder> neezer, no
<Four2zero> okay, im running ubuntu 9.10 and am connected to my network wirelessly. I have installed samba and i have created a test folder by following a tutorial. I am able to see: " Places>Network " but in that directory are three folders "mshome; myhome; workgroup" ubuntu will not allow me to open these directory. how can fix this ?
<scootsm> Hi, I'm on version 9.4 and want to upgrade to 9.10.  I'm using andLinux however and I never thought about Kernel modules / etc.  Is there a way I can migrate *most* of my system over to 9.10, or use the 9.10 sources for some packages?
<stdisease> duncanidaho1, none, sorry, I have both running fine together
<gulo> mizerydearia; if I go into about:config in Firefox and search for header, by blanking out print.print_headerleft and print.print_headerright they remain gone both in Print Preview and when I actually print the document. That might help you.
<duncanidaho1> stdisease,  ok thanks
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, i found something you can try
<Four2zero> why does ubuntu disconnects my wifi ?
<Nitsuga> JorgeJorgensson, umount the partition and run tune2fs -r 0 /dev/xxx  , where xxx it your device name
<Four2zero> when downloading in progress.
<Purpley1> Hey guys, i know my partition is screwed up, but when I go to view something on it like a Aerosmith album I get weird characters like α⌐1c┴áαú.? ┌ for one song whats this mean?
<erUSUL> !ipod | neezer
<ubottu> neezer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Four2zero> on an Acer Aspire One Netbook AO532H.
<stdisease> Purpley, try to fix the partition first with fsck or from a live CD, it means the data on your disk may be really corrupted
<Purpley> stdisease, Does that mean I probably wont retrieve it?
<stdisease> Purpley, hard to say, you could retrieve some or all of it after your attempt to repair
<smuggle> Does anyone here knows if WPA2 bug (reconnecting) will be resolved on Ubuntu 10.04???
<stdisease> smuggle, #ubuntu+1
<Purpley> Im following ubuntu's guide on using ddrescue, Can I just be booted up instead of on a live cd because the partition is seperate from this one and nothing is writing to it because its unmounted?
<JorgeJorgensson> Nitsuga, I'm just searching the forums and this "mystery fill" is not uncommon.
<smuggle> stdisease: I didn't understand..
<stdisease> !lucid | smuggle
<ubottu> smuggle: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Purpley: yes you can do it from the installed ubuntu
<derek__> hola,que tal
<erUSUL> !es | derek__
<ubottu> derek__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smuggle> ok.. thanks
<leopard> hello
<Purpley> Oh good I hate live cd's :/
<leopard> I like live cds
<Red_HamsterX> I like them, too.
<AndyGraybeal> how do i make it so that my users won't add anything to their desktop?  or change the names of the folders that are already on their desktop?
<Elrox> live-CDs can save windows boxes,,, for others of course, but you're still the hero when you recover someone's corrupt windoz box ;-)
<storm-zen> I have an external drive that has music on it.  The drive letters keep changing on boot.  How do I stop that behavior?
<neezer> I want to kill a process with PID of 2093, but I'm not sure how to. I tried using sudo top, then k to kill it and the PID, but it isn't doing the trick.
<Elrox> storm-zen, get their UUIDs and and set them in /etc/fstab
<lacysinx> just a quick question  does ubuntu have support for usb speakers  or no ?
<storm-zen> Elrox: Ok.  I'll look into that.  Thanks.
<MilitantPotato> Is there an applet for wicd ?
<stdisease> neezer, kill <pid> , kill -9 <pid> for more stubborn processes
<JorgeJorgensson> anyone else know how to get rid of a zero byte free problem on a hard disk?
<jzacsh> hello, could someone give me a pointer about virtual hosts? -- I'm trying to use name-based virtual hosting purely for local development on my own laptop. I'm trying to follow this page, and its links: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/ -- my bottom line goal is simply to have a separate document roots for separate development projects on my laptop. my httpd.conf right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388590/  -- but the second virtual host directive doesn'
<neezer> stdisease, is the PID going to be the same one that I see in top?
<Red_HamsterX> jzacsh, you almost certainly are not using Apache 1.3.
<stdisease> neezer, sure if it's the same app that's been running all along
<erUSUL> neezer: kill 2093
<lacysinx> can someone help me with a sound problem im useing usb speakers but getting no sound ?
<eddy> who works for ubuntu here?
<Elrox> storm-zen, here's an example of the command...    sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/sda1
<jepster> I've a problem with the cp-command. when I write cp -p folder-a/ folder-b/ so I get only omitting-messages. nothig is copied. how I can change that?
<jzacsh> Red_HamsterX: I'm using apahce 2.2.12
<MilitantPotato> lacysinx: install padevchooser and open it, it should allow you to select the USB speakers
<storm-zen> Elrox: That helps.  Thanks. :)
<neezer> needed to do sudo kill -9 2093....thanks for the help guys.
<jzacsh> Red_HamsterX: OH! thanks!
<MilitantPotato> lacysinx: It's a program called Pulse Audio Device Chooser
<jzacsh> Red_HamsterX: Idk how I got to the 1.3 docs! thank you
<neezer> it just keeps starting back up...It is folding at home, and it is on my headless server.
<neezer> I want to stop it cause it is starting to get warm out here and I don't want the server to overheat.
<storm-zen> Elrox: Is there anything that goes from mount-point to UUID?
<stukz> how do i run firefox as a root?
<stukz> total noobie to ubuntu btw
<storm-zen> stukz: That's a bad idea
<_ting__> hi
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<storm-zen> stukz: What are you intending to do?
<_ting__> could anyone help me?
<stukz> im trying to get the webcam to work
<_ting__> I am trying to create a new user in with has a "_"
<stukz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226722&page=2
<_ting__> Realtek_guest, but i am not allow to use "_"
<stukz> it said that they got it to work after running firefox as a root
<storm-zen> erUSUL: That doesn't give me mount point.  It gives me device.
<_ting__> is a way to force it?
<erUSUL> storm-zen: cat /proc/mounts
<erUSUL> _ting__: no
<cannottell> hey
<Red_HamsterX> jzacsh, if you have any specific questions, you can PM me. Otherwise, it might be a good idea to ask in an Apache/web-development channel. Ubuntu doesn't do anything weird, aside from how it divides sites; that process, and the 'a2ensite' utility, are well-documented on the Internet.
<storm-zen> erUSUL: Well, that gets me closer.  I was looking for a one-step solution from mount-point to UUID.  I'll just map it manually.
<_ting__> jarr
<_ting__> shit
<_ting__> thanks anyway
<epkugelmass> anyone else unable to access ANY canonical-related website?
<lacysinx>  how can i test my sound ?
<jpds> epkugelmass: Yes.
<epkugelmass> jpds, any news from canonical?
<jpds> epkugelmass: As in?
<Akkernight> is there a way to make .deb packages?
<jpds> Akkernight: Yes.
<epkugelmass> jpds, expected downtime? services affected?
<jpds> !packaging | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jpds> epkugelmass: No.
<Akkernight> jpds, and for smaller apps that you don't want others to bother installing, is there a way to make those easily work on other linux distros?
<gulo> jepster; You're getting the omitting-message because cp doesn't do directories without being told to .. if you just want the files inside you can try cp -p folder-a/* folder-b/  but if you want the whole folder structure, try cp -r folder-a/ folder-b/
<OerHeks> Akkernight, compile the sourcecode
<rascal999> anyone here familiar with unionfs?
<jepster> gulo: this works, thanks.
<Akkernight> OerHeks, as in make others compile it? That's not cool at all :P Anyways, I did try sending another linux guy the executable with the needed files, it didn't work
<gulo> jepster, yw :)
<mclark1129> Hello, I've reformatted my /boot/ partition using gparted, and now i need to know how I can restore the files it needs using the liveCD
<lacysinx>  i installed it and still no sound <MilitantPotato>
<w00tz_> I have a process that's been running for days and has generated a huge log file, I want to clean up the log file and have the process continue logging
<lacysinx>  nevermind i figured it out thanks MilitantPotato
<ezhangin> sup gents
<tiemonster> I have a Acer TravelMate 2200 with Windows wireless driver installed via ndiswrapper. I can connect to router if there is no wireless security, but when I put WPA on, I cannot connect.
<w00tz_> I puased the process with kill -s STOP pid, cleaned up the log file, and then kill -s CONT pid but it's not logging anymore. For further reference, how would I be able to do this?
<ezhangin> real quick question: i've had an ubuntu server install for months and decided to install the ubuntu-desktop package as i wanted to try out XBMC.  What optimizations have been done for the server kernel and will it affect performance with the desktop environment?
<ezhangin> i should have said "with respect to the desktop environment"
<dho_> w00tz_: that's a strange one... usually in a situation where the file is being used by the OS, i either copy the file, or write a script to clean up STDIN so you can tail -f the log file into the script.
<Losha> w00tz_: it may not be possible, depending on how the programmer arranged to create/update the log file. If the programmer was lazy enough, the only way might be to restart the process. Which process btw?
<nuaimat> hi all, i want to install ubuntu 64 bit along with currently-installed ubuntu 32 bit and windows xp, i have problems with the partition table, or i dont know what should i do in order to create a new partition for the 64 system. can anyone help me ?
<Atrice> Is any one in heree that could offer me some help?
<w00tz_> Losha: it was a python script that just did some database stuff on an ubuntu server. Its literally been running for 1 month and hasn't finished, but generated a 250GB log file ;(
<marioand23> hola
<marioand23> a todos
<marioand23> alguen me puede ayudar porfavor
<donvito2> how to configure my wlan on ubuntu
<Solar_Flare> hi
<NewWorld> donvito2:  At the bottom right there should be the network manager applet
<NewWorld> Hi Solar_Flare
<Solar_Flare> Do you know, why I cant use my wlan0 and eth0 at the same time?
<NewWorld> Solar_Flare:  How were you planningn to use both?
<zongo_> hey Guys, I need a solution to flash my bios under linux
<nuaimat> hi all, i want to install ubuntu 64 bit along with currently-installed ubuntu 32 bit and windows xp, i have problems with the partition table, or i dont know what should i do in order to create a new partition for the 64 system. can anyone help me ?
<marioand23> hi good afternoon
<zongo_> I have been looking the whole day now but to no avail
<NewWorld> nuaimat:  Use the Gparted program.
<zongo_> anyone done it under linux ?
<Solar_Flare> NewWorld: like ah... one for internet and network, other for cable bound ssh (much faster)
<MilitantPotato> nuaimat: gparted works well
<MilitantPotato> nuaimat: backup data on any partition you plan on resizing, incase of data loss
<rahduke> i just bought a wireless mini keyboard/mouse combo for my HTPC.... It doesn't have Fkeys on it. How can i change the keyboard shortcuts for the Fkey functions (ie ctrl+Alt+F2)
<nuaimat> ok i will try gparted
<nuaimat> thanks
<NewWorld> Solar_Flare:  Hmm I'm not sure :/ could it be done under windows?
<marioand23> algen can help me configure the keyboard well
<MilitantPotato> rahduke: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<NewWorld> rahduke:  gconf-editor
<rahduke> MilitantPotato: that doesnt allow me to change f keys
<rahduke> NewWorld: where in gconf?
<NewWorld> rahduke:  Run it as a program
<Losha> w00tz_: nasty. I bet the author didn't expect it to run so long. Are you sure it's even working correctly?
<NewWorld> rahduke:  In terminal
<Solar_Flare> NewWorld: strangely, it works on another ubuntu system (8.10 Backtrack 4)
<dsnyders> HI all!  I'm planning on making a new computer, heavy on virtualization capability.  Any recommendations for a good linux compatible motherboard
<lucascarvalho> Hello, I have created a debian package but I've found a strange behavior during dpkg -P. http://pastebin.ca/1823295 I don't understand it tries to remove /opt/ !! does anyone knows how to solve it?
<rahduke> NewWorld: i am running it as a program, where can I find the keybindings?
<marioand23> algen escribe o habla spanish o español
<blakkheim> dsnyders: X58 or P55 chipset
<NewWorld> Solar_Flare:  Hmmm I didn't know it was possible haha. I don't think you'll be able to do it with the nm-applet though so I dunno sorry.
<donvito2> NewWorld i have ubuntu server
<donvito2> so i need commands
<dsnyders> blakkheim, Was that a question or a statement?
<blakkheim> dsnyders: a recommendation
<Solar_Flare> NewWorld: *cry*
<Losha> !es | marioand23
<ubottu> marioand23: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NewWorld> rahduke:  Ctrl + F > Tick all boxes > search string: "keybind"
<Solar_Flare> well... ill find a way -.-
<donvito2> how to configure my wlan on ubuntu server
<NewWorld> donvito2:  What encryption will you be using?
<donvito2> WPA2
<marioand23> gracias ubottu
<Losha> dsnyders: look on newegg for something the reviewers say runs well with ubuntu
<dsnyders> blakkheim, Okay, I'll keep that in mind.
<donvito2> WPA/WPA2
 * dsnyders jots down x58 or p55 chipset
<blakkheim> dsnyders: what type of cpu will you be using
<dsnyders> Losha, they don't have newegg in my corner of the world.
<NewWorld> donvito2:  I'm not sure if it's the best way to do it in Ubuntu, but the program 'wpa_supplicant' will work
<xxxxxxxxxxxx> hy all
<donvito2> NewWorld i just need to configure the ips table
<Losha> dsnyders: you can't access www.newegg.com ?
<donvito2> nothing much just tell me the command how to do that
<dsnyders> blakkheim, I was thinking of maybe a quad core?
<cyberbluntz> tek@tek"mysocoolpromptfromhell--->"[:~$
<donvito2> for example i just need to do manually dhe ip adress
<cyberbluntz> damn cant see colors t.t
<donvito2> because my dhcp is disabled
<dsnyders> Losha, I can access it, but they don't have a brick and mortar presence nearby.
<blakkheim> dsnyders: yes of course but which family of cpus? you'll need socket 1366 for an X58 board or socket 1156 for a P55
<Solar_Flare> donvito2: ifconfig?
<donvito2> yes
<Guest87077> hey im new to this so can anybody  help me with linux and a few tricks that goes with it in order this this os to run faster?
<rmrfslash> Can I install Ubuntu w/o an internet connection? The server installer is trying to fetch files via synaptic, can I tell it to not do this?
<donvito2> how to edit the ifconfig
<NewWorld> donvito2:  The relevant packages I think are ifconfig, iwconfig, wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd
<Solar_Flare> Guest87077: first pro tip: get a name we can remember. so if you have another problem we can use the history ^^
<Losha> dsnyders: Uh, use it to compile a list of recommendations, and then shop locally....
<Solar_Flare> and secondly, be a bit more specific please? what you wanna do faster?
<NewWorld> Guest87077:  type '/nick [yournewnick]'
#ubuntu 2010-03-05
<TeamColtra> is there a way for me to get the default setttings of Pulseaudio back to default?
<NewWorld> TeamColtra:  If there are config files in your  home directory, delete them to get the default settings regenerated.
<dsnyders> blakkheim, When I last built a machine, the cpu choices were either Pentium 3, or AMD.  Today there is such a bewildering array of choices for CPUs and motherboards, that I don't really have a clue where to start.
<cyberbluntz> erUSUL, do you know some prompt  commands for a fedora dist?
<donvito2> how can i get color motd on ubuntu ?
<donvito2> how can i get color motd on ubuntu ?
<NewWorld> donvito2:  What isi motd?
<TeamColtra> NewWorld, in a folder like .pulseaudio?
<donvito2> mesage of the day
<blakkheim> dsnyders: oh wow, then you might want to do a bit of reading in order to make sure everything works together (or just ask me and i'll tell you)
<NewWorld> TeamColtra:  Yeah, but  make sure to backup first just in case.
<Guest87077> like when i open foxfire its slow as shit and i have a pretty good internet connection and like when i put a flash drive into it it willl not open
<dsnyders> Losha, I'm opening up a browser to newegg as we speak.
<blakkheim> "foxfire" lol
<aouldr78> hi everyone
<NewWorld> donvito2:  Where does it display? Terminal? Zenity?
<donvito2> terminal
<donvito2> putty
<Solar_Flare> Guest87077: Hardware?
<Guest87077> firefox my bad lol
<donvito2> lets say this shell companys have that motd color
<NewWorld> blakkheim:  xD
<dsnyders> blakkheim, I have a historical leaning towards Intel, but I've heard AMD is better and cheaper.
<Losha> dsnyders: also the same trick will work with ebay: search for ubuntu motherboard etc....
<blakkheim> dsnyders: i'm an intel guy
<Guest87077> usb flash drive
<NewWorld> Guest87077:  Change the name like we told you to; it's more convenient for everyone
<ubuntu> my system got shut down due to power failure and now i get grub error 17..can anyone help me solve this issue
<alex87> does anyone know how i can make diff tell me just what lines have been added or changed in the new file?
<Solar_Flare> Guest87077: If you use ubuntu from flashdrive, it WILL be slow.
<Guest87077> how to do that i am a noob?
<Solar_Flare> no matter what.
<dsnyders> blakkheim, I've heard Asus makes good linux compatible motherboards, but that they've been slipping lately.
<NewWorld> Guest87077:  type '/nick [yournewnick]' << and don't messages I send :P haha joking
<aouldr78> i need help about normal and safe mode
<blakkheim> dsnyders: i like asus motherboards, haven't had any trouble with linux on them. it's really just the chipset that you need to check if it's compatible with linux (sound, NIC, etc)
<aouldr78> how can i switch fron safe mode to normal mode
<Guest87077> '/nick kingshadow
<NewWorld> ubuntu:  It's better if you google that problem and come here with specific issues or hindrances that you encouter so we may solve them for you.
<rmrfslash> change your runlevel
<Guest87077> god i fucking suck
<NewWorld> Guest87077:  Type that without the '
<kingshadow> awesome
<NewWorld> aouldr78:  You should have the option to do that at bootup in GRUB.
<NewWorld> :D
<NewWorld> Someone tell kingshadow how to switch off graphical effects and such... I forget where the menu is.
<NewWorld> kingshadow:  Can we have your system specs so we know how to speed up your system?
<Lxndr> I recently installed ubuntu through the wubi. I downloaded "updates" and now, instead of booting into the gui, I boot into a cli that says "GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4". I can't figure out how to get from here to the gui. Can anyone help?
<TheColtra> Okay that still doesn't work... "Output Devices" in volume control still shows that there should be sound (the sound bar is moving with the volume) buuuut, nothing is coming out, this happened after I set my speakers to play over HDMI
<MindVirus> Can someone please help me kill maximus?
<TheColtra> MindVirus, "killall maximus" ?
<aouldr78> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 from live ISO image CD  i had to choose safe mode. the installation is fine. but after reboot i only have safe mode.
<NewWorld> Lxndr:  When it says that, does pressing Enter/Escape do anything? Anything else showing apart from that msg?
<kingshadow> well i got a 60gb ps3 with ubuntu linux installed thats about all i know
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: killall maximus?
<subspider> where is the conf file for my webcam ??
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: It starts up again.
<Solar_Flare> for ever: gconf-editor
<NewWorld> aouldr78:  How do you know it's safe mode?
<Lxndr> NewWorld: I get this message: [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions. ]
<aouldr78> the fonts are really big
<lucascarvalho> Hello, I have created a debian package but I've found a strange behavior during dpkg -P. http://pastebin.ca/1823295 I don't understand it tries to remove /opt/ !! does anyone knows how to solve it?
<Solar_Flare> in apps, there should be a folder called "maximus", there you can configure it.
<Lxndr> Below that is:  "sh:grub>"
<TheColtra> MindVirus, find the process ID and kill it
<Lxndr> if I hit enter, I get "sh:grub>" again
<Solar_Flare> or tell it, which windows to "maximize" and which not.
<NewWorld> Lxndr:  You should try pressing 'b' for 'boot'
<|ntegra|> can someone tell me how to search for songs by their album-id3-tag?
<|ntegra|> (command-line)
<Lxndr> boot gives an error: "no loaded kernel"
<aouldr78> and when i reboot i do not have any options
<jesse2> main menu wont load for me.... does anyone know the name of the executable so that i can run it in the console and see if its giving an error message?
<MindVirus> TheColtra: killall maximus kills every PID with process "maximus".
<marioand23> Where I can unload artos icons for my web
<Solar_Flare> |ntegra|: Write a python script?
<NewWorld> aouldr78:  Maybe it's not safe mode :S BUt just messed up?
<dsnyders> Losha, is newegg a mail order only shop?  The locations page only lists one site in California.
<stdisease> Lxndr, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<TheColtra> MindVirus, it has worked for me in the past... I don't know why it does it differently, but I have had the same issue (not with that program)
<Losha> dsnyders: yes, newegg is mail order only....
<kingshadow> so how can u install linux on the new slim ps3 120 gb
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: http://albertsq.blogspot.com/2008/09/maximus-configuration.html
<rmrfslash> So no one knows the answer.... good.
<MindVirus> TheColtra: I promise killall is identical to kill.
<_ting__> excume guys, anyone know how i can run using a wine a windows application that needs .Net 3 ?
<Solar_Flare> rmrfslash: no question proposed?
<stdisease> _ting__, join #winehq and ask for help
<dsnyders> Losha, Ah.  Okay.   That might be one reason I've never seen one of their stores.  I thought it was a US only thing.
<Lxndr> stdisease: thanks.
<stdisease> Lxndr, y/w common problem
<rmrfslash> ^^
<_ting__> thank stdisease
<Losha> dsnyders: where are you?
<Imaginativeone> how do I get to the grub menu?
<Imaginativeone> BEFORE boot?
<aouldr78> i have Intel Core i3 and the graphic is not compatible with linux 2.6.31-20 generic. because it freezes all the time
<rmrfslash> I already killed the goddamn installer
<mclark1128> I am trying to install grub legacy on my ubuntu 9.10 setup, and I get the error "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<NewWorld> Lxndr:  Maybe try this, as it sounds the entries in your menu.lst are messed up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<gaetano> hello to all
<blakkheim> aouldr78: you need the 2.6.33 kernel
<Lxndr> stdisease: would it behoove me to just give up on wubi and get myself a standard install?
<rmrfslash> this has been like this since I can remember
<rmrfslash> basically you have to have a internet connection to install Ubuntu Server (and probably Ubuntu)
<stdisease> rmrfslash, easy on the language
<aouldr78> i tried lucid but it is not stable yet
<rmrfslash> there's no way to tell it not to try and grab shit from synaptic
<rmrfslash> sorry
<rmrfslash> anyways
<dsnyders> Losha, Toronto, Ontario Canada.  (Well technically, Scarborough).
<tiemonster> I have a Acer TravelMate 2200 with Windows wireless driver installed via ndiswrapper. I can connect to router if there is no wireless security, but when I put WPA on, I cannot connect. Any ideas?
<gaetano> i have a garmin edge 705
<aouldr78> i always get kernel crashes
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to make maximus stop autostarting when killed?
<stdisease> Lxndr, that would probably be best, because wubi install has disk overhead trying to access a loopback image on a NTFS partition
<gaetano> which software can i use with ubuntu 9.10?
<rmrfslash> there's no way to tell it to not grab *stuff* from synaptic
<rmrfslash> gaetano: ??????
<Imaginativeone> gaetano: Wine
<jaybhumil> hi
<aouldr78> karmic is stable but my graphic is not compatible i do not why
<subspider> where is the conf file for my webcam ??
<jaybhumil> does anyone kno how to get bills
<rmrfslash> what kind of question is that?
<jaybhumil> do u kno
<gaetano> it's not so easy for me
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  Run 'ps -eH' and see what it's parent process is
<kingshadow> how do you install linux for the ps3 slim 120gb
<jaybhumil> how to get bills?
<NewWorld> jaybhumil:  what is 'bills'?
<gaetano> i use ubuntu since two months
<jaybhumil> for this website
<Imaginativeone> how do I get to the grub menu?
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: Did you take a look at the link i sent you?
<dsnyders> MindVirus, Emperor Commodus had problems killing Maximus as well :-)
<NewWorld> rmrfslash:  What don'tn you want it to grab? It's grabbing it because it's trying to update it?
<Losha> dsnyders: slickdeals has a 'build your own' forum where you can fill out a form and ask for recommendations: http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=136927&t=553826
<jaybhumil> to get into the clan i need to donate 100 bills so  want to donate 100 bills
<rmrfslash> I don't want it to automatically try to get updates
<Solar_Flare> Ok: How to tell maxmius to not maximize things: http://blog.dipinkrishna.info/2010/01/how-to-disable-auto-maximize-feature-in.html
<NewWorld> Imaginativeone:  It should be right after the BIOS startup screen when you start up your PC.
<Tiders> Problem
<rmrfslash> i.e. I'm trying to install it w/o an internet connection
<tiemonster> rmrfslash: then set it not to automatically download updates
<dot-slaSh> k
<aouldr78> i tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that is not helping yet.
<rmrfslash> it just blew through to the installation process
<NewWorld> rmrfslash:  It does it automatically?! You mean without you doing anything?
<Tiders> What can I do to get Ubutnu to recognise when I plug headphones in
<rmrfslash> I don't even remember even being presented w/ an option to install updates or not
<dsnyders> Losha, that sounds interesting.  I'll take a look at that.
<Lxndr> stdisease: too bad. I was hoping to be able to do a clean install without burning a CD.
<tiemonster> NewWorld: *look* for updates
<aouldr78> i even did sudo apt-get remove compix*
<kingshadow> how do you install linux on the ps3 slim 120gb?
<NewWorld> tiemonster:  What do you mean?
<Solar_Flare> kingshadow: wrong channel.
<resolver>  i tried many ways of solving grub error 17 but i am not able to do it...can anyone help me
<tiemonster> NewWorld: it's not installing them. Just showing them.
<rmrfslash> why do people on here ask the weirdest non-ubuntu related questions
<rmrfslash> like "how do I install linux on a ps3"
<stdisease> Lxndr, if you have a usb drive you could make a bootable install media
<Imaginativeone> NewWorld: I keep getting Invalid Environment Block
<kingshadow> what channel show i go on?
<rmrfslash> ubuntu is not a mips distro
<NewWorld> tiemonster:  That's the behaviour I had aswell. rmrfslash : Are they just being shown? Or auto-installing?
<mclark1128> I have completely wiped out my /boot partition in Ubuntu, what files does this partition need to properly function?  How can I restore this partition to it's original setup?
<vianocturna85> can u format a partition or delete it and add it to an existing ubuntu partition at all? like with windows?
<blakkheim> rmrfslash: the ps3 uses a ppc64 cpu
<stdisease> !ps3 | kingshadow
<ubottu> kingshadow: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<aouldr78> does anyone know how to switch from safe mode to normal mode from the shell???????
<rmrfslash> oh I was thinkgin psp
<rmrfslash> oh well
<NewWorld> Imaginativeone:  I'm not sure, maybe you'll have to reinstall GRUB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<blakkheim> aouldr78: there is no "safe mode" in linux, that is a windows term
<rmrfslash> still
<Losha> dsnyders: also, consider buying off-the-shelf locally (make sure there's a good return policy)....
<stdisease> heh yeah not mips anymore
<kingshadow> oh ok
<Solar_Flare> kingshadow: like ps3 or linux? I dont know, but #ubuntu is definitely NOT the channel for such questions.
<NewWorld> vianocturna85:  You can merge them as long as they are adjacent to each other.
<rmrfslash> NewWorld: I think it just started installing
<MindVirus> NewWorld: It's gnome-session.
<MindVirus> dsnyders: Any advice?
<kingshadow> thanks
<Imaginativeone> NewWorld: thanks!
<aouldr78> safe mode = safe graphic= no acpi
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I saw. Doesn't change anything and is just a workaround. :(
<seanbrystone_> Anyone have issues with blurry images in Opera 10.10?
<dsnyders> blakkheim, So... do you recommend picking a chipset, then finding a motherboard that uses that chipset and then seeing which cpus it can take, or starting with the CPU and then motherboard?
<rmrfslash> it detected I have a network connection I think and said "ok... we can just install updates then" but my connection is a EVDO connection
<subspider> yes but my webcam is upside down i need to where is the conf file for my webcam plz
<resolver> can anyone help me solve this grub error 17 issue
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: Or: sudo apt-get remove maximus.
<vianocturna85> ok, well these are, 1s ntfs though, but i wanna make that ext4 and merge it, but grub is not in the first partition, does that matter?
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  Maybe go to Start > System > Preferences > Sessions and deselect it there.
<rmrfslash> Or I suppose I should say CDMA
<subspider> and plz don't use !webcam i tryed that
<blakkheim> dsnyders: if you want to do heavy stuff like running multiple virtual machines, i would get either a core i5 or core i7 cpu with a P55 motherboard
<NewWorld> revolver:  It's better if you google that problem and come here with specific issues or hindrances that you encouter so we may solve them for you.
<TeamColtra> Okay houston, I think I have a bigger problem now
<blakkheim> dsnyders: it depends on how much power you need and how much cash you got
<dsnyders> MindVirus, No advice.  I have no idea what maximus is.
<TeamColtra> :P my computer is not even seeing my internal audio since I reinstalled... it only sees my HDMI port
<sam555> how does one find the shell in 9.10 ubuntu?
<Lxndr> stdisease, too bad I don't have any flash drive. wait, hold on
<blakkheim> sam555: /bin/bash
<Losha> dsnyders: see the questionnaire on the slickdeals thread? It's there for a reason....
<NewWorld> sam555:  Start > Accessories > Terminal
<rmrfslash> anyways I gotta go
<resolver> NewWorld; i tried out in google...i tried with different solutions...but not working...got an important assignment and i got stuck with this problem
<OttifantSir> 9.10, Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl and it was solved, but how do I do this in 9.10?
<stdisease> Lxndr, if your wubi setup is fixed and you're not dissatisfied with it, by all means keep it
<sam555> blakkheim: thanks!
<tiemonster> I have a Acer TravelMate 2200 with Windows wireless driver installed via ndiswrapper. I can connect to router if there is no wireless security, but when I put WPA on, I cannot connect. Any ideas?
<dsnyders> blakkheim, I'm planning on setting up some virtual networks and machines for CCNA and MCSE study purposes.
<Guest96990> how to install from the pen drive in the virtual box
<Guest96990>  anyone please
<NewWorld> resolver:  Do you think reinstalling GRUB will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: "sudo apt-get remove maximus" should do the job.
<NewWorld> tiemonster:  Maybe you need to install 'wpa_supplicant'
<Solar_Flare> Guest96990: Get VirtualBox PUE and mount usb stick.
<blakkheim> dsnyders: then yeah, i5 or i7 depending on your money
<Lxndr> stdisease, to be honest, I'm not all that happy with it. And I think I just found a crappy little usb stick
<mclark1128> Is there anyone who can help me repair my /boot partition?
<Solar_Flare> mclark1128: whats wrong with it?
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  What you mean repair? fsck is used to repair filesystem errors.
<aouldr78> this is my graphic information: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<MindVirus> Can't do that, Solar_Flare. I need ubuntu-netbook-remix.
<tiemonster> NewWorld: thanks. I'll look into it. I just needed a starting point at least. I've never heard of this happening.
<dsnyders> blakkheim, okay.
<mclark1128> NewWorld: I formatted it
<blakkheim> aouldr78: you need a newer kernel for better support of that
<Lxndr> stdisease, it's 128mb. why do I feel like that isn't enough?
<vianocturna85> tiemonster: what do the log files tell you?
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: I told you how to disable maximus or how to uninstall it. one of these two its gonna be.
<tiemonster> vianocturna85: which log files?
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  So what do you want done with it? What is there to repair?
<seanbrystone_> Anyone have issues with blurry images in Opera 10.10?
<Solar_Flare> There is no other option if you want to get rid of maximus
<aouldr78> the lucid one is working fine but it is not stable yet
<vianocturna85> tiemonster: for connecting, have u tried looking at the logs?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I don't want to get rid of it.
<MindVirus> Just want to stop it from autostarting.
<stdisease> Lxndr, I think there are netinstall media, they might just fit on your 128mb
<Losha> seanbrystone: for what it's worth, you're the first person I've seen ever mention this issue...
<mclark1128> NewWorld: Basically I screwed it up while trying to install grub-legacy, and now I am unable to install grub-legacy
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: Then, what do you want?
<stdisease> !netinstall > Lxndr
<ubottu> Lxndr, please see my private message
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  Was it not in the 'Sessions'?
<tiemonster> vianocturna85: which ones?
<MindVirus> NewWorld: It was but I don't want the process to be run.
<donvito2> why i cant use this command in MOTD UPTIME=`uptime|awk '{print $3 " " $4 " " $5 " hours"}'`
<dsnyders> Losha, I've only skimmed through the site at this point.
<mclark1128> NewWorld: Actually, let me clarify.  I have installed grub, only I messed it up and when I try to boot I get the error:
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: You dont want the process but you want maximus but you dont want maximus?? o.O
<vianocturna85> tiemonster: click on System> Administration> Log File Viewer
<mclark1128> "Error: unknown filesystem" and then a grub-rescue> prompt
<OttifantSir> Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE-speakers. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl in Sound Preferences and it was solved, but how do I control the LFE volume in 9.10?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I want maximus, but I don't want the procses.
<Losha> mclark1128: I suppose a backup would be too much to expect....?
<MindVirus> *process.
<stdisease> ewww grub-legacy
<mclark1128> Losah: yes
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: Without process there is no maximus.
<blakkheim> stdisease: better than grub2 in my opinion
<aouldr78> can i reinstall the newest kernel and run with Ubuntu 9.10?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: What the hell are you saying?
<blakkheim> aouldr78: you'd need to compile it yourself
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: You're saying that if the process is not run, the package is removed?
<mclark1128> stdisease: I only tried to switch because for some reason I started running into the problem where grub2 would constantly restart
<NewWorld> resolver:  So sorry, this is the right thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mclark1128> and then need to be restored, only to be restarted again
<seanbrystone_> Losha, I found out it was because i had "Turbo" turned on in Opera, that made blurry images (im assuming its compressing the images or something)  :)
<donvito2> why i cant use this command in MOTD UPTIME=`uptime|awk '{print $3 " " $4 " " $5 " hours"}'`
<donvito2> why i cant use this command in MOTD UPTIME=`uptime|awk '{print $3 " " $4 " " $5 " hours"}'`
<jbsdpt>  /j #nstbsd
<aouldr78> i can compile it but will it be working fine with Karmic?
<NewWorld> Imaginativeone:  Sorry, I pointed to t he wrong thread earlier. Here is the right one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<blakkheim> aouldr78: if you configure it properly
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: No, I say, that if the process is not executed, there is no maximus.
<resolver> NewWorld; ok thank you i'll work on this
<sernylan> From the standpoint of open source drivers, do you suppose development attention on newer generation GPUs is to the benefit or expense of the previous generation?
<Losha> seanbrystone: that's probably how they make it faster, by skimping on the image rendering...
<Imaginativeone> thanks I WAS LOST
<aouldr78> can you explain more please?
<seanbrystone_> yeah
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I see. I want the process not to run but I certainly want the package.
<dsnyders> blakkheim, money won't likely be an issue.  However, the more expensive, the longer it will take before I scrape the funds together.
<Losha> mclark1128: try the usual grub restore rigmarole...
<Losha> !grub | mclark1128
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: so you want  aswitch for maximus.
<ubottu> mclark1128: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mclark1128> Losha: I can't
<sam555> in 9.10 if you want vlc to be choosen as an option for media players to browse to, how do you do such?  I've already installed vlc.
<donvito2> why i cant use this command in MOTD UPTIME=`uptime|awk '{print $3 " " $4 " " $5 " hours"}'`
<donvito2> why i cant use this command in MOTD UPTIME=`uptime|awk '{print $3 " " $4 " " $5 " hours"}'`
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I want to kill maximus.
<mclark1128> Losha: I mean, I've tried
<stdisease> donvito2, err? I thought motd was a simple text file dumped directly to terminal
<Solar_Flare> -.-
<mclark1128> Losha: This is the current error I'm getting when I try to grub-install while chrooted to my ubuntu partition
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: What I'm saying makes sense.
<Chicco89> ciao a tutti
<mclark1128> Losha: "Could not find device for /boot: NOt found or not a block device"
<blakkheim> !it | Chicco89
<ubottu> Chicco89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: gconf-editor.
<mclark1128> Googling this issue led me to run grub
<resolver> NewWorld; i that link you provided: find /boot/grub/stage1...i get output: file not found
<Solar_Flare> Disable resizing of windows.
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: You don't know what you're talking about.
<Solar_Flare> then maximus will lay dorment.
<mclark1128> and then from grub i did the root (hda0, 4) and setup (hd0)
<Chicco89> ok, I'm sorry
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: That is read if maximus is run.
<jdeloach> Could someone with expertise in multi-graphic card use help me? I have two ATI cards and struggle to get them both at the sametime.
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I want maximus NOT TO BE RUN.
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: Uninstall it.
<MindVirus> Every time I kill it, it starts back up.
<Losha> mclark1128: and which device is /boot on?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: Nevermind; forget I asked.
<mclark1128> sda2
<NewWorld> resolver:  You can reinstall GRUB anywhere, though it's easier if you install on your Ubuntu partition.
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: You want to use maximus "occationally" or what?
<kota> Hi
<vianocturna85> Solar-Flare: Mindvirus makes total sense, or if you don't want to totally delete it, remove it from Startup
<NewWorld> hi kotaro
<bethlynn> hello there
<resolver> NewWorld; ok i'll google out that then
<kota> i am having trouble with apache tomcat6 installation on ubuntu
<duncanidaho1> Using kubuntu 9.10 I can't seem to connect wirelessly to my home wireless connection or to unpassworded hotspots.  I can (and currently am) connected via ethernet cable
<MindVirus> vianocturna85: It's not in my startup applicatinos.
<MindVirus> *applications
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I want to kill the damn process.
<Losha> mclark1128: I presume you've tried grub-install /dev/sda2 ?
<mclark1128> duncanidaho: Are you able to connect wirelessly at all?
<kota> can anyone tell me how to log into the webapp
<OttifantSir> Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE-speakers. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl in Sound Preferences and it was solved, but how do I control the LFE volume in 9.10?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: That's it.
<_ting__> hi
<mclark1128> Yes, and I get the same error
<TeamColtra> 6y7u89o0p[']
<mclark1128> but my MBR is actually sda
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: UNINSTALL THE PACKAGE "maximus" and only that if you dont want maximus ever again. I did that on my netbook
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: As I said, forget anything I said.
<Losha> mclark1128: which live cd are you using?
<vianocturna85> Mindvirus: open a terminal, type 'top' without the quotes, look at Maximus, and there is a number before it at the beginning of the line...note that, then type 'kill <number>'
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  setup (hd0) << installs GRUB to the MBR
<jdeloach> Could someone with expertise in multi-graphic card use help me? I have two ATI cards and struggle to get them both at the sametime.
<MindVirus> vianocturna85: I know what I'm doing. I killed the process many times.
<_ting__> could anyone help me with this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_ting__>   nvidia-glx-195-dev: Depends: nvidia-glx-195 (>= 195.36.03) but it is not going to be installed wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mclark1128> Ubuntu 9.10
<_ting__> I tried to run the apt-get -f install but nothing
<mclark1128> I also should point out that my /boot partition is essentially blank, except for any files grub added to the /boot/grub directory
<mclark1128> Which I think is another major factor in the problem I'm having
<NewWorld> _ting__:  Try install wine first?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: I want to do something. You're telling me to do something else that will accomplish what I want but also will cause a huge list of unneeded side-effects.
<vianocturna85> Mindvirus: this is a stab in the dark here, but have you tried...just to test, restarting the pc...i know this isnt windows, but it wouldnt hurt
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: So, stop saying it please.
<mclark1128> I tried to basically copy the files from the /boot directory on the livecd to the one on my hdd, but I don't think it's the same.
<_ting__> no, i just want to install wine, but the nvidia is giving me a problem
<Losha> mclark1128: 9.10 uses grub2. I don't think you can use it to install a legacy grub. Didn't you say you were trying to install grub1 ?
<MindVirus> vianocturna85: I will try other methods for now.
<duncanidaho1> @mclark1128 no
<vianocturna85> Mindvirus: It just makes no sense, its not in your startup, killing doesnt work...
<Solar_Flare> MindVirus: write a bash script, that kills maximus at startup. last solution.
<dsnyders> MindVirus, If you go to a terminal and do service maximus status, what happens?
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: Look. Killing maximus makes it open again, so something is monitoring the process.
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  root (hd?,?) <<< where first '?' is the number of the hard drive (start counting at 0) and the second '?' is the number of partition (start counting at 0)
<MindVirus> Solar_Flare: That means that I can change something in the process monitor.
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  But that has to be done in GRUB
<MindVirus> dsnyders: One second.
<stdisease> MindVirus, what's this maximum anyway.. if it's a system service try to disable with update-rc.d
<MindVirus> dsnyders: Unrecognized service.
<fcn> weather applet acts weird. it shows correct values for all cities except the one I live in!
<dsnyders> stdisease, maximus is a utility that opens all windows maximized.
<Solar_Flare> stdisease: it maximizes the windows in the netbook remix.
<Solar_Flare> so you have more windowspace ^^
<NewWorld> _ting__:  Install that nvidia package then :)
<MindVirus> dsnyders, stdisease: It is not a service, I don't think.
<MindVirus> It has to do with gnome-session.
<jdeloach> Could someone with expertise in multi-graphic card use help me? I have two ATI cards and struggle to get them both at the sametime.
<MindVirus> It's definitely not a service, actually.
<holmser> I am trying to set up a home mail server, and I'm almost there, but courier won't let me log in
<dsnyders> MindVirus, might it hook into compiz?
<mclark1128> NewWorld: Good news, I just tried the restart after running the grub cmds root (hd0, 0) setup (hd0) and I'm back up and running again!
<MindVirus> dsnyders: It is unrelated.
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  Did you disable it in 'Sessions'?
<MindVirus> NewWorld: It's not there.
<holmser> it keeps telling me that I have an incorrect password, even though I have verified it in the mysql database
<resolver> NewWorld; when i run: setup (hd0)  i get output: Cannot mount selected partition
<mclark1128> Losah: Thanks to you as well, now the only problem is getting my windows 7 install to appear on the menu, and to some
<mclark1128> Losha*
<holmser> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot?
<mclark1128> !ask | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  I'm glad... but the commands I told you should be issued when you go into terminal and run 'grub' as a command. :S
<mclark1128> NewWorld: They were, while chrooted to my drive inside the livecd
<NewWorld> resolver:  Are you running from LiveCD or the actual Ubuntu installation?
<resolver> NewWorld; live cd
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  That's good so it works? :)
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  You said it _was_ in sessions.
<MindVirus> dsnyders, stdisease, NewWorld, Solar_Flare: I found this file /etc/xdg/xdg-une/autostart/maximus-autostart.desktop.
<_ting__> NewWorld,  Errors were encountered while processing:
<_ting__>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.36.03-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2_i386.deb
<_ting__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MindVirus> NewWorld: I said it was owned by gnome-session.
<mclark1128> NewWorld: Yes, now I just need to get my Win7 partition on the menu
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mclark1128> With grub2 I had it nice and hooked up to only show the latest kernel on the menu as well
<stdisease> MindVirus, huh xdg - shouda known
<duncanidaho1> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed everything is up and running great.  So I thought I'd give KDE a try.  I installed it, everything seems to be great but getting a wireless connection.  I can see signals that are broadcast but I cannot get connected (in KDE, in Gnome it still works)
<MindVirus> stdisease: I have no idea what that is.
<mclark1128> Is it possible to make grub graphical, or is that an entirely separate installation?
<NewWorld> resolver:  wow that is really weird that it can't install to the MBR! :O I'm not really sure what to do now :/
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  What you mean graphical? GRUB is menu loader... X server isn't running then.
<NewWorld> *well it's not exactly a 'menu loader'
<mclark1128> NewWord: I thought there was some way to have a graphical bootloader, but perhaps not
<jabba-wok> like an idiot, i accidentally rm -rf /usr/local/lib/libcurl* any suggestions? :( i'm on ubuntu-hardy
<NewWorld> _ting__:  Try t oinstall that deb package with dpkg directly. Read the man page on the parmater that you need to issue to install the .deb
<mclark1128> It certainly serves it's purpose, I just wanted check if I could somehow get a nice prettier looking version.
<NewWorld> jabba-wok:  reinstall libcurl?
<PingFloyd> jabba-wok: reinstall the package
<fcn> does anyone know the name of the weather applet that nearby clock
<MindVirus> fcn: "clock".
<Sylphid|netbook> jabba-wok, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libcurl
<duncanidaho1>  I have ubuntu 9.10 installed everything is up and running great.  So I thought I'd give KDE a try.  I installed it, everything seems to be great but getting a wireless connection.  I can see signals that are broadcast but I cannot get connected (in KDE, in Gnome it still works)
<MindVirus> fcn: It's all one applet.
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  So did you move the maximus.desktop file?
<fcn> thanks MindVirus
<PingFloyd> sounds like it was curl installed from upstream source pkg
<MindVirus> NewWorld: More inspection is needed before I can do that.
<Losha> mclark1128: there are splash screens for grub, but I don't use them myself....
<jabba-wok> i did an aptitude reinstall libcurl
<jabba-wok> but that didn't seem to help
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  Move it and reboot. You don't lose anything since it's backed up wherever you moved it.
<NewWorld> jabba-wok:  What's the problem though?
<mclark1128> Losha: I just came across the 'pretty colors' option in menu.lst and uncommented it
<holmser> holy dear sweet baby jesus.  I just sent my first email from my mail server
<mclark1128> I'll see if that helps at all ;)
<jabba-wok> i'm trying to do a pip install pycurl
<MindVirus> NewWorld: But, I don't want to stop it from autostarting when a netbook session is started.
<NewWorld> holmser:  :D
<jabba-wok> and that errors out
<MindVirus> NewWorld: So, wait.
<holmser> now if only I could connect through imap
<Soul_Sample> holmser: and what did jesus reply?
<jabba-wok> apt-get install --reinstall libcurl --> E: Couldn't find package libcurl
<dsnyders> MindVirus, There is a site i'm looking at that says to go to System>Preferences>Sessions.   It also mentions something called ume-launcher.  The site is http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009_01_01_archive.html and the section is about 2/3 of the way down.  It says you have to restart gdm afterwards.
<NewWorld> MindVirus:  You are very picky in what you want done lol :P
<holmser> he told me "good job, go kill someone"
<stdisease> holmser, lucky you, I have smtp blocked in & out
<duncanidaho1>  I have ubuntu 9.10 installed everything is up and running great.  So I thought I'd give KDE a try.  I installed it, everything seems to be great but getting a wireless connection.  I can see signals that are broadcast but I cannot get connected (in KDE, in Gnome it still works)
<Soul_Sample> holmser: ah so, the usual
<PingFloyd> jabba-wok: apt-cache search libcurl
<Losha> mclark1128: might wanna cp -r boot boot.save just to be safe...
<PingFloyd> jabba-wok: the repo pkg may have a slightly different name
<holmser> exactly.  or maybe it was "start a holy war"
<NewWorld> jabba-wok:  Go into synaptic and search for 'libcurl' it propably  has some suffix or smth
<MindVirus> NewWorld: Yep.
<IdleOne> !ot | holmser Soul_Sample
<ubottu> holmser Soul_Sample: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<holmser> god needs to use parity checks to make sure his messages get through ok
<holmser> sorry... I'm done
<ronnie> I installed xmms2 and then promoe now promoe wont play mp3's. can anyone help? fyi im not very bright
<BluesKaj-Laptop> duncanidaho1, network manager is flaky , if you run wicd on most laptops with kde on karmic your wifi should work. Installing wicd disables network manager
<Purpley1> Hey guys im trying to recover a bunch of my music from a corrupt partition, how can I recover them? Scalpel isnt for music, the directory will contain .wav .flac .mp3 .wma and common music formats like that what should I use?
<NewWorld> ronnie:  Does it not make a sound... or does it not react when you press play (like the seeker doesn't move)
<jabba-wok> whenever i use apt-get or aptitude, i always get this error .. can i ignore it? or should i fix it ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/w5qiuzuq
<ronnie> NewWorld It doesnt do anything when i push play
<IdleOne> !recover > Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1, please see my private message
<OttifantSir> Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE-speakers. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl in Sound Preferences and it was solved, but how do I control the LFE volume in 9.10?
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  Don't try and fix the filesystem errors before recovering... you could lose things. R-Linux is a very good program though it runs only on Windows.
<Losha> Purpley: what kind of filesystem is it?
<NewWorld> ronnie:  Since when has it been doing that? Did it work before?
<duncanidaho1> @BluesKaj-Laptop: will installing it affect my connection when in Gnome?
<ronnie> NewWorld I just installed linux and promoe for the first time today
<Purpley1> NewWorld, I thought scalpel theres nothing worth saving.....its all corrupt minus a few ebooks and magazines qhich ive already backed up
<NewWorld> ronnie:  promoe?
<neezer> If I get a PCI NIC will it be able to max out gigabit LAN? or will the PCI buffer slow things down?
<dsnyders> jabba-wok, I think this is something you should fix.  I don't know if apt-get is finishing it's work when you install something.
<lucas_> excuse me, can somebody point me to a help channel where i can get some advice on restoring my grub (after several failed attempts)?
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  So you don't wnat to recover?
<Purpley> Losha, FAT32 and Im on the ubuntu link durrr Im asking for some recommendations for those file types
<ronnie> NewWorld yes promoe as an xmms2 client
<NewWorld> lucas_:  Here if you're trying to get Ubuntu to work
<BluesKaj-Laptop> duncanidaho1, not in my experience , wicd works fine with most ubuntu desktops
<lucas_> yes i am
<tiemonster> vianocturna85: keeps saying link timed out
<jabba-wok> i did a pip install setuptools, and that succeeded. so i dont know why apt-get and aptitude is still complaining about that python package
<Purpley> NewWorld,  I would like to recover my music yes, its about 50 or so gigabytes if that might be a problem
<NewWorld> ronnie:  Does it play MP3 files without the frontend? Like does it play in CLI?
<lucas_> actually its mint, based on ubuntu, that ok too?:)
<ronnie> NewWorld I am running kubuntu if that makes a difference
<jpds> !mint | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<NewWorld> Purpley:  Yeah use R-Linux... there's another one.. but I forget it's name.
<duncanidaho1> @BluesKaj-Laptop:  ok so i just installed wicd, then I typed in sudo wicd
<ronnie> NewWorld it will play mp3's in amarok
<Purpley> NewWorld, I don't have windows on my computer I just wiped it off :/
<KeLeMo> somebody know how i do to auto-connect my ADSL with start my Linux (sorry for sux english)
<lucas_> okok il'll try mint channel, but its just a GRUB question actually
<OttifantSir> lucas_: Or #grub
<NewWorld> Purpley:  Search for 'Hiren's BootCD' it has a 'Live Windows XP' boot off that.
<tiemonster> vianocturna85: also, "association request to the driver failed"
<NewWorld> lucas_:  Okay I don't mind helping.
<NewWorld> lucas_:  *trying to help
<BluesKaj-Laptop> duncanidaho1, alt f2 wicd-client
<Purpley1> NewWorld, I would rather a program for linux
<NewWorld> ronnie:  Does XMMS2 play MP3 _from CLI_... without using the Promoe frontend?
<jdeloach> Does anybody know a quick fix or tempoary fix to the "radeon(0): acceleration initilization failed" error? How to turn it off or anything ( using the ati driver in xorg )
<PingFloyd> jabba-wok: sounds like your pip install clobbered your system
<mclark1128> Is there anyone who could explain to me what chainloading is in grub?  Also, how can I determine the number I need to chainload +X to get my windows 7 partition?
<ronnie> NewWorld hold on i will try
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  I don't know of any :/ does it not mount?
<fcn> if i run "killall gnome-panel" does it resurrect by himself?
<MindVirus> fcn: Yes.
<jabba-wok> PingFloyd: what do you mean? shall i get pip to uninstall that package?
<Sensiva> mclark1128 chainloading in grub is loading another bootloader via grub
<Purpley1> It mounts fine NewWorld its just all my music folders have bizzare symbols like hold on ill show you
<lucas_> well its after installing lousy windows 7
<mclark1128> Sensiva: Then what does the +1 mean?
<lucas_> first i tried restoring grub through the program autosupergrubdisk
<lucas_> which didnt work
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  Can you copy over an mp3 to a healthy partition and try playing it?
<jdeloach> Does anybody know a quick fix or tempoary fix to the "radeon(0): acceleration initilization failed" error? How to turn it off or anything ( using the ati driver in xorg )
<ronnie> NewWorld no it doesnt play from the cli
<Purpley1> α⌐1c┴áαú.? ┌
<lucas_> then i made a supergrubdisk with uunetbootin (because i dont have a working cd drive)
<Purpley1> NewWorld, There are none
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mclark1128, chainloading lists windows or OSs on different partitions on your HDD
<dsnyders> mclark1128, I'm not sure, but I think chainloading is what you do when you are loading  something that does it's own boot process.
<Sensiva> mclark1128 I don't know, usually when chainloading Windows OSs bootloader we do it that way
<NewWorld> lucas_:  Excellent tut that worked for me everytime GRUB broke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<lucas_> and it booted fine
<Purpley> NewWorld, I also can't delete anything or rename anything so I must not have write access either
<Purpley> even though it is mounted
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  I don't know of any recovery tools on Linux :S sorry
<lucas_> but when i selected my linux partition to restore it gave an error
<mclark1128> Sensiva: Ok, the reason I'm asking is because the chainload +1 is putting me into the dell diagnostic partition
<NewWorld> Purpley:  Mount with '-o rw' option to get read/write
<mclark1128> So I'm just trying to figure out how to determine what + will get me to my Win7 partition
<stdisease> It's been a while but I think parted-magic has some recovery stuff inside
<mclark1128> is there a way I can figure that out from fdisk -l?
<Sensiva> mclark1128 then you are booting the wrong partition
<lucas_> so i rebooted to try another method in the supergrubdisk menu
<lucas_> so i booted from usb
<mclark1128> sensiva: Yes :)
<Sensiva> mclark1128 which version of grub?
<NewWorld> ronnie:  Did it play MP3 files before pomore was installed? Does it play any other formats apart from MP3?
<mclark1128> .97
<lucas_> but this time instead of booitng from that usb, it just threw me to my regular grub
<airtonix> !enter | lucas_
<mclark1128> 0.97 that is
<ubottu> lucas_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fcn> does clock applet get weather data from weather.com? if not where does?
<lucas_> and when i selected my linux there it just gave me 'not found'
<Sensiva> mclark1128 backup your current /boot/grub/menu.lst file then generate a new one using sudo update-grub
<lucas_> oops sorry, i didnt want to make it too long
<NewWorld> lucas_:  Excellent tut that worked for me everytime GRUB broke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ronnie> NewWorld I didnt try it before. I installed them at the same time. I will try another type of file
<OttifantSir> !offtopic > OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir, please see my private message
<sam555> I don't want media player to be my only default.  How do I get vlc to be my default player in Ubuntu 9.10?
<airtonix> lucas_, no worries you succeded in distributing your 'long' message amongst the million other messages in this channel making it even harder to read for anyone that might be able to help you
<NewWorld> OttifantSir:  Disciplined enough to punish yourself?! :O
<PingFloyd> mclark1128: chainload just means passing on the booting process from one bootloader to another
<neezer> If I use sudo useradd -d /home/user -m user, what group will 'user' be in, and can I create him so that sudo with that user will not work?
<Purpley1> Guys, are there anyone programs out there that can recover music from a corrupted partition like flac and mp3?
<sam555> i figured it out
<lucas_> ok long story short: if i try to boot from my usb now (cd drive doesnt work), instead of booting up grubdisk, it throws me to my usual GRUB, ben if i select my linux there, it says 'not found'
<sam555> i just downloaded the file and right clicked to add it
<sabgenton> what is the command to rebuild device.map
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  Type of file shouldn't really matter.
<OttifantSir> NewWorld: I have been here earlier, and I know this is for support, not chat.
<Sensiva> sam555 in menu Systems --> Preferences --> Preferred Applications then assign your favourite player in Multimedia tab
<ronnie> NewWorld it doesnt play avi files
<dsnyders> Purpley, there is a program called testdisk that does a good job of recovery.
<airtonix> lucas_, so how come you didn't use the usb boot disk creator in the ubuntu live cd ?
<Purpley1> NewWorld, Yes it does
<NewWorld> ronnie:  I thought xmms2 was for audio playback only? how about ogg files? Those are supported by default, without extra codec packages.
<Sensiva> lucas_ rename the current grub list of your installation then boot from USB
<PingFloyd> mclark1128: only one bootloader can use the mbr, so if you have a situation where you need to use a different bootloader than the one installed in the mbr, that is where chainloading comes in.  The bootloader using the mbr passes the boot onto a bootloader installed elsewhere like to on installed in a partition for instance.
<ronnie> NewWorld All I have is mp3 and a couple avi files
<lucas_> first of all i cant boot cd's cause my cd drive is broken
<m0ar> I can't see why I'm not able to activate the propretairy driver in Hardware Drivers?  It just says "This driver is activated but nor currently in use" Any tips?
<airtonix> lucas_, use another computer
<Purpley1> I dont need to recover a partition neccesarily I just want some files off it
<jdeloach> Could someone look over my xorg.0.log for me? I think there is a problem with it trying to do two monitors on one output.
<lucas_> so you suggest i make a new bootable usb drive with a live cd?
<stdisease> xmms2 -> audio only, client-sever architecture, fine GUIs: esperanza, lxmusic...
<airtonix> lucas_, mainly because you'll end up using software thats supported here in this channel
<mclark1128> so now I just need to figure out where "x" is on my (hd0, x) menu entry
<NewWorld> ronnie:  I'm not sure :/ maybe you'll have to examine it's configuration file.
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  Count the partitions, they start at 0. For example in Gparted.
<NewWorld> mclark1128:  In Gpartedd, from left to right.
<PingFloyd> mclark1128: sda1 would be (hd0,0) for instance
<lucas_> thats a point, but if it doesnt let me load my usb drive now (it just throws me to my grub where nothing works anymore), it probably wont let me load the usb drive with something else on it either
<m0ar> I can't see why I'm not able to activate the propretairy driver in Hardware Drivers?  It just says "This driver is activated but nor currently in use" Any tips?
<stdisease> I thought partitions started with 1
<mclark1128> gotcha, and I think that sda3 is my win7 partition
<mclark1128> so.. hd0, 2
<PingFloyd> mclark1128: sdc3 would be (hd2,2) and so on
<jdeloach> Could someone look over my xorg.0.log for me? I think there is a problem with it trying to do two monitors on one output.
<Sensiva> mclark1128 don't think, be sure
<ronnie> NewWorld thats probably over my head one day into linux. I will try to utfse about the config file real quick. u seem to be a busy man
<mclark1128> Sensiva: I'm sure that sda3 is my win7 partition :)
<NewWorld> lucas_:  You have to change your boot order... when you start the computer. Look for an 'Fxx' shortcut, where x is a digit. And press it to let you boot from USB first
<NewWorld> ronnie:  utsfe? I'm not too busy  haha
<Sensiva> mclark1128 then you are good to go, Good luck! :D
<stdisease> mclark1128, I'm sure it becomes (hd0,3) in grub2, grub-legacy may be different
<lucas_> thats what i do, i explicitly select boot from usb, but it just goes around that somehow and gives me the GRUB on my hard drive :s
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Post pastebin link.
<ronnie> NewWorld use the fucking search engine.
<shane_> hey all, anyone know how to check and see what video driver your using on buntu?
<NewWorld> ronnie:  I could tell you the same thing.
<lucas_> thats what freaks me out and why i came her ein the first place
<NewWorld> ronnie:  I thought it was a typo.
<Sensiva> shane_ /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NewWorld> lucas_:  Did you make the LiveCD with Unetbootin?
<shane_> Sensiva it says command not found
<lucas_> yes i made the liveUSB with unetbootin
<m0ar> I can't see why I'm not able to activate the propretairy driver in Hardware Drivers?  It just says "This driver is activated but nor currently in use" Any tips?
<Sensiva> shane_ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | more
<mclark1128> Well thanks for everyone's help, I'm off to try and finish things up!
<jdeloach> NewWorld: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/388638/ look specificially at how radeon(0) and radeon(1) are using the same outputs on the card.
<NewWorld> lucas_:  Hmmm you could try a different version of Ubuntu to  make the Live CD
<Trinity33> no woman no cry no woman no cry say say i remember when we used to say to sit
<Trinity33> In the government yard in Trenchtown Oba, ob-serving the hypocrites .... no woamn no cry anyone know whos song its ?
<lucas_> thats what ill try tomorrow
<NewWorld> Trinity33:  Bob marley
<Sensiva> lol
<NewWorld> :D
<Trinity33> i still love him:)
<rww> ubottu: ot | Trinity33
<ubottu> Trinity33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lucas_> or maybe ill just buy an external usb dvd-reader so i dont have this trouble with making liveUSBs all the time
<Sensiva> lucas_ make sure your computer support booting from USB
<lucas_> it does
<lucas_> i did it millions of times
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  That's a huge xorg file that I am scared to debug lol. Nah I don't think I'm experienced enough for dual card xorg config sorry :P
<lucas_> just after the failed supergrubdisk attempt it circumvents the usb boot
<shane_> says I have a radeon 9200 card, but when I try to install FGLRX with hardware drivers it doesnt give me the option to install it, and it says Im using xorg driver?? anyone know how I can install fglrx or radeon
<BichoGRILO> hi
<NewWorld> hey
<Purpley1> Guys wish me lukc im going to try to recover my stuff on a corrupt partition with foremost ;)
<NewWorld> GL :)))
<major_redhat> goodlouck Purpley1
<jdeloach> NewWorld: I am like two weeks into Ubuntu and I am cool with it. it is just my log file. if you acctually break it down, it's simple and repetitive.
<lucas_> *why is it always me experiencing crazy exceptional cases on everything pc-related, arggg*
<Purpley1> Well the good side I guess, is I was able to screenshot every thing I had in my media folder so Ill just be torrenting like crazy if it doesnt work :)
<lucas_> anyway, thanks for the advice guys
<DcMeese> MilitantPotato: Watsupp? I got my wireless card to work...and I can surf the web, but now the ubuntu software center says each package is not available in the current data... And ideas?
<claws_> how do i exit a man ?
<robb> q
<major_redhat> q
<Purpley1> DcMeese, Have you ran the update manager yet?
<stdisease> O.o
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Maybe it could help if we saw your xorg.conf
<claws_> gr8...thx  :)
<Purpley1> claws_ control+c or control+x
<OttifantSir> Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with Stereo and Subwoofer/LFE-speakers. How do I change the volume of the LFE? Up until 9.04 it was just selecting Main/PCM and LFE with Ctrl in Sound Preferences and it was solved, but how do I control the LFE volume in 9.10?
<jdeloach> NewWorld: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/388640/
<holmser> does anyone have any experience with courier-imap?  I can't seem to log into mine.  It keeps giving me an invalid username/password error
<DcMeese> Purpley1: Found it... And how do I give myself root permissions? I know the password for root but cant do
<claws_> Purpley1, didnt work
<DcMeese> Certain things
<Purpley1> dcmesse go to terminal type in sudo -passwd
<coz_> holmser,   I dont  sorry ...however if no one here has the experience  try the ##Linux channel
<Purpley1> claws_, lemme see hold on
<fcn> hey this applet really starts pissing me off: I don't understand why it acts like that. Is there a file or a gconf entry to keep weather data?
<Purpley1> claws_, try hitting "q"
<NewWorld> sorry jdeloach I can't figure it out :/ have little xp in this anyway :/
<jdeloach> NewWorld: do you know anybody who has expierience in this?
<Purpley1> Argh foremost isnt working gotta be on a live cd :/ so I guess im going to have to boot up on backtrack
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  UbuntuForums for sure :)
<jdeloach> NewWorld: posted several times with several bumps. nobody ever responds.
<NewWorld> :((((
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  But what are the actual sideffects?
<jdeloach> NewWorld: Only 2 out of my 4 monitors can work at a time.
<NewWorld> Ooooh you have 4
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Which ones work and which ones don't?
<Purpley1> Does ubuntu have a program for lego mindstorms? I have to program in a quick thing for a tempetuare controller?
<jdeloach> NewWorld: I can change my config so one card works or the other. Not at the same time. Except I can get it to kinda work, 2 monitors work and the other have random text like a shell on them.
<major_redhat> Purpley1: you could always try using WINE
<jdeloach> NewWorld: Should I try running to X sessions?
<shane_> anyone know why hardware drivers doesnt show fglrx for a radeon 9200 when its supported??? does that mean i cant use the driver?? i have no 3d support as of now and want it
<mtx_init> how can I change the auto drive mounting options in nautilus.
<jdeloach> shane_: I have a radeon 9200! Can't get it working though :( Trying to use standard ATI drivers though.
<Purpley1> major_redhat, See, the problem is i lost my installion cd :P and lego charges you for a new one and there arent any torrents online for it
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  No, I don't think that's a good idea hmmm. jdeloach Is it random gibberish on the broken screens? Or something meaningful?
<NewWorld> mtx_init:  What options are you trying to control?
<major_redhat> Purpley1: ouch that sucks. good luck finding a lego for linux, i dont konw if there is one available but you can always google it...
<shane_> jdeloach_: so do you have any compositing or 3d effects and can you use compiz??
<jdeloach> NewWorld: It's the stats of the OTHER graphics card. It's weird.
<jdeloach> shane_: I am messing with getting it as a second graphics card. Not really there yet to that sort of stuff. Still trying to get it working at the same time.
<mtx_init> NewWorld: I want to mount ext3 drives in journaled mode via nautilus.
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Well can you see in your xorg.conf... it only goes up to two screens, 'Scren 0' and 'Screen 1' maybe you should add more.
<NewWorld> mtx_init:  ext3 is journaled already isn't it?
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm having problems getting my sound to work after a reboot. I've uninstalled & reinstalled the sound drivers twice with no change. This laptop has ran Ubuntu 9.04 flawlessly with ZERO sound issues until this reboot HUNG UP and I had to disconnect the battery to finally get it to turn off. I'm frustrated & have no idea what to do next. I'm almost considering upgrading to 9.10 just to see if that will fix it.        Is it
<RPS>  possible to do a refresh of 9.04? Is that something that could fix this issue? I am only getting a faint crackly type of sound when I turn the volume up pretty loud & nothing else.
<mtx_init> NewWorld: no its not
<mtx_init> only metadata
<shane_> jdeloach Im not even sure what driver I am using, but supposedly all the 3d drivers work with it, have you tried envy??
<Purpley1> major_redhat, True, if i could figure out a way to just code in C++ for it id be set
<major_redhat> Purpley1: go for it
<jdeloach> NewWorld: It freaks out when I try. Says screens 2 and 3 have no matching configs.
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Okay lemme edit it up for you
<jdeloach> NewWorld: k, thanks.
<BluesKaj> RPS, check alsamixer in the terminal ., make sure all your crtls are turned up to atleast 70% , sometimes an update also mutes the master crtl , use the M key to unmute any ctrls with a M .
<Purpley1> Hey guys my disk is stuck in my cd-rom, those little holes on them are for opening them if they get stuck right?
<shane_> how do i chek to see what driver I am using right now?>>?
<shane_> anyone?>>
<Satoru-san> Purpley1: unmount it
<Pirate-King> anybody got a good how 2 on installing ubuntu with 2 hard drives but not raid
<Swagger> Hello
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Can you paste it to normal pastebin... I can't copy without linenumbers without loggin in
<Purpley1> Satoru-san, Durr lol I forgot never mind :)
<Satoru-san> Purpley1: sudo umount /dev/sr0
<zsoc> ub9.10, usb crashes occasionally, I have no uhci_hcd or ehci_hcd, and not sure what other modules/upstart services I should trying to be restarting.. I can't fix it without a restart. A full restart ALWAYS fixes it. Here is a dmesg | tail of when it happens: http://webos.pastebin.com/Me4ZF3bs
<mtx_init> Pirate-King: just use the manual partitioner.
<mtx_init> or advanced
<BluesKaj> !envy | shane_, jdeloach
<ubottu> shane_, jdeloach: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<jdeloach> NewWorld: yeah, sure 1 sec.
<RPS> BluesKaj, what command gets me there?
<Pirate-King> I did try that...I guess my problem is getting that drive to mount
<Pirate-King> I did try that...I guess my problem is getting that 2 nd drive to mount
<BluesKaj> RPS, in the terminal, alsamixer
<shane_> I just want to know what driver I am using now and how ot install a 3d driver?????
<NewWorld> Purpley1:  What's this about some lego you are trying to download? If you give me the product name I'll try searching for a download.
<coz_> shane_,  for your video?
<shane_> what is the manual way of installing fglrx or radeon???
<Purpley1> Mindstorms
<shane_> coz_ yes
<coz_> shane_,  you need to speak with soreau    I consider him near expert with the installation of ati graphics drivers :)
<Purpley1> Its a robotic type lego, I should buy the ardiuno though :/ its just ive always had this
<jdeloach> NewWorld: http://pastebin.com/K7hbFBJK
<RPS> BluesKaj, It was turned all the way up ...are any of the other settings important in  alsamixer
<shane_> soreau hey you got a minute to help with video driver install???
<BichoGRILO> hi
<BluesKaj> RPS, unmute any ctrls with a M , use the M key
<coz_> shane_,  out of curosity     in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<BichoGRILO> anyone can log on hotmail?
<coz_> BichoGRILO,  mm let me try hold on
<TecnoBrat> awesome, according to my ISP's abuse email, my ubuntu linux machine is infected by a windows trojan!
<TecnoBrat> yay false positives ...
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  What did you do to add more screens?
<shane_> coz_ 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<genii> BichoGRILO: So you have a Firefox or Evolution technical support question?
<airtonix> !ot | TecnoBrat
<ubottu> TecnoBrat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coz_> BichoGRILO,   yep hot onto hotmail
<coz_> shane_,  ok soreau  will need to know that card
<BichoGRILO> i do not log on hotmail
<BichoGRILO> type my username, my password
<BichoGRILO> and
<jdeloach> NewWorld: I copied that xorg.conf from online and editted it to match mine.
<coz_> shane_,   For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<psvasti> in soviet russia, hotmail logs on to YOU!
<BichoGRILO> do not log
<coz_> BichoGRILO,  not sure then ... I can definilty log on here
<BichoGRILO> wait
<RPS> BluesKaj, I flipped them all on, buy I'm still just getting that faint crackling sound when I have the volume turned up. the sound is only made while I am playing something that makes noise, so its not an interference type of sound
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  The one you sent me is one you got online and not the original?
<BichoGRILO> look this link... two screenshots of error
<BichoGRILO> http://picasaweb.google.com.br/josepsobrinho/Erro
<jdeloach> NewWorld: it is the one i have editted.
<shane_> coz_ here is what is on a site for compatibility RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961)
<shane_>  it syas I can use fglrx>>> funny hting is it normally offers to instal it in hardware drivers but it doesnt on this system... how would i go about isntalling it manually??
<jdeloach> NewWorld
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Before you edited... the original xorg.. how did that work out?
<coz_> shane_,  that is where you need to talk with soreau  or go to #radeon  I thnk it is
<jdeloach> NewWorld: it did not notice the second video card. It just thinks there is one.
<BluesKaj> RPS,in the terminal :  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<NewWorld> Purpley:  Did you want Lego Minstorms to run natively on Linux or Windows is fine?
<psvasti> !sovietrussia
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  But how many screens worked?
<coz_> BichoGRILO,  I am not sure ...maybe your isp is blocking it?
<BichoGRILO> no
<genii> BichoGRILO: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<BichoGRILO> because i do on windows
<jdeloach> NewWorld: 2
<BichoGRILO> extras?
<Purpley> Id prefer linux
<BichoGRILO> and
<NewWorld> Purpley:  Does it exist?
<coz_> BichoGRILO,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<NewWorld> Purpley:  I found the Windows I think... if that's waht you couldn't find either.
<RPS> BluesKaj, It's trying to make noise & is going from what I think is test to test, but all I'm getting is the faint crackling noise
<genii> BichoGRILO: For java, flash, codecs, other assorted stuff
<genii> ( hotmail uses some java for instance)
<BichoGRILO> yeah
<coz_> I dont think the restricted extras are going to prevent linking to a site though
<RPS> BluesKaj, It just keeps scrolling to the next (test?)
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  This might take a lil while, like be patient while I edit :)
<BichoGRILO> java, flash, codecs, all is fine
<BluesKaj> RPS, if that didn't give any sound , we need to know if your soundcard is even seen by alsa ,in the terminal again :  lspci | grep audio
<neezer> I just created a user on my server named ryan. I want to ssh into that user, but I have sshd_conf only allows rsa key login. I need to copy some files over to the ryan user account right? I'm not exactly sure how to proceed.
<jasman_> anyone can help, how to make a vhost for irc?
<BichoGRILO> but, i can't connect in noone browser in my hotmail acoount, and no one msn clients :(
<soreau> shane_: What problem are you having with your drivers?
<RPS> BluesKaj, nothing happened except it just jumped back to the entry line immediately
<jdeloach> NewWorld: k, I'm trying anything over here to make it work. :d
<unop> neezer, you copy your public key to ryan's ~/.ssh/ directory .. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<RPS> BluesKaj, <lspci | grep audio> is the exact line I should use, correct?
<neezer> I tried doing sudo cp -r .ssh /home/ryan, and it won't let me check to see if it copied properly. unop
<BluesKaj> RPS, then your kernel source driver isn't working , do you know what soundcard you have ..we need to get alsa to recognize it
<unop> neezer, are you trying to ssh to the same machine you're on now?
<neezer> unop, i can see the .ssh folder in his directory, but when i try from my client, ssh ryan@192.168.1.105 it tells me permission denied.
<brjann> neezer: that's because /home/ryan/.ssh is now owned by root, since you copied it using sudo. try   sudo chown ryan:ryan /home/ryan/.ssh
<keyboardtalk> What is the best implementation of the board game "Go" for ubuntu?
<BichoGRILO> how i disable the autentication window aways i will do a task like install change network setup, mount a driver?
<BluesKaj> RPS, try this, cat /proc/asound/cards
<brjann> neezer: you might also need to explicitly set permissions on that directory, too, after you've chowned it:   chmod 700 /home/ryan/.ssh
<genii> BichoGRILO: There is no good method that does not involve compromising your syystem in some way
<neezer> unop, I'm on my laptop trying to login to my server. I'm trying to set up a user account for my buddy.
<BichoGRILO> understand
<BichoGRILO> question of security?
<BluesKaj> RPS yes lspci | grep audio was correct
<RPS> I've got it
<unop> neezer,  looks like you copied too much there .. all you need copy is the public key .. the howto explains this.
<BichoGRILO> like when someone tries? and have'nt pass?
<genii> BichoGRILO: Yes, it's to make sure that proper auth is made before potentially destructive things happen
<BichoGRILO> understant
<BichoGRILO> versatillity
<RPS> BluesKaj,  HDA Intel  <---I believe that is it
<BichoGRILO> i am loving ubuntu
<BichoGRILO> for this
<BichoGRILO> i am brazillian
<neezer> I have an authorized keys file in the original .ssh file. so that is the only thing that I copied over to /home/ryan/.ssh
<BichoGRILO> sorry my english is not so good :S
<BluesKaj> RPS, did you do , cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<neezer> brjann, I still can get into the .ssh folder.
<RPS> BluesKaj,  HDA Intel  is what came back
<BichoGRILO> someone knows the setup for a keyboard of notebook acer aspire 5516?
<BichoGRILO> the correct setup
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | RPS
<ubottu> RPS: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BichoGRILO> some keys are missing
<RPS> BluesKaj,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<RPS>                       HDA Intel at 0xefebc000 irq 21
<brjann> neezer: openssh does not like it when anyone but the owner has read access to the .ssh directory.
<BluesKaj> RPS, check the url above , that will help get it working
<BichoGRILO> guys
<RPS> BluesKaj,  Thank You ...time to go down the rabbit hole. LOL
<NewWorld> BichoGRILO:  Where did you lose the keys?
<neezer> brjann, When I created the user, I used sudo adduser ryan, and went through the steps. then I looked in /home/ryan, and the only thing in it was desktop_examples. I think the rest of the folders are created on the first login.
<BluesKaj> well, RPS I'm not familiar with intelhda cards :(
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  In the Xorg... one thing I can't figure out is what the BusID is. Could you find out?
<brjann> neezer: but you said you copied in the .ssh directory using     sudo cp -r .ssh /home/ryan
<jdeloach> NewWorld: here is my lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/388033/
<neezer> yes. it wouldn't let me create a directory without sudo.
<brjann> neezer: right, that's what i'm saying. the .ssh directory you created (using sudo) is now owned by root. ryan can't write anything to it.
<neezer> I just deleted the user and added again. so he doesn't have anything in is home folder except for examples.desktop
<neezer> brjann, I haven't even logged in as ryan. I want to get ssh access, but he needs a .ssh folder first right?
<brjann> neezer: if your sshd_config is set to only allow public key authentication, yes.
<brjann> neezer: where is his public key coming from?
<neezer> so should I turn it to password just for a one time login with ryan to set up the key?
<Elrox> neezer, all you gotta do is cp the dir you your dir,,, then do sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<brjann> neezer: that's typically what I do, yes.
<neezer> so I can just cp /home/neezer/.ssh /home/ryan?
<brjann> neezer: only if you're giving him your private key. which I would not recommend.
<neezer> So I'd need to make a new key?
<brjann> neezer: yes. ryan needs his own key, and needs some way to get the public key portion of his key added to .ssh/authorized_users
<neezer> why is it bad to give him my private key? then he could login as me and have sudo access?
<brjann> neezer: yes, giving out your private key means he can log in as you.
<neezer> and my private key is on the server in /home/neezer/.ssh?
<Elrox> neezer,  cp /home/neezer/.ssh /home/ryan/. && sudo chown -R ryan:ryan /home/ryan
<BichoGRILO> someone knows the setup for a keyboard of notebook acer aspire 5516?
<BichoGRILO> some keys are missing
<neezer> Elrox, it won't let me do that because I don't have permission to create a folder there.
<brjann> neezer: no, your private key lives on your laptop. on the server, there is a public key in .ssh/authorized_keys
<Pirate-King> anybody know how to mount a drive?
<BichoGRILO> Pirate-King, two clics
<BichoGRILO> and give password
<BichoGRILO> that mout
<BichoGRILO> *mount
<mattgyver> I have a software RAID 1 and i would like to create an image one of the disks on the raid, is this possible?
<Elrox> neezer, sudo it
<Pirate-King> ok how come I can't write to the drive then?
<Izinucs> Can the region a dvd player is set to use be changed?
<sekyourbox> Hello, I have 2 interfaces that i need to connect to. (ath0, and eth1). I'm currently going through 192.168.1.1 on ath0, and when i add 192.168.0.1 eth0 to the routing table, it says unknown host.. Any help please. Thanks
<coz_> Izinucs,  it can yes
<coz_> Izinucs,  hold on
<brjann> Elrox: you're telling him to copy his authorized_keys file to another user's directory. that's really not a good idea.
<Izinucs> coz_: thanks.. holding :)
<neezer> Elrox, brjann, Thanks for all the help. I need to take a while to read some more and figure this out...I always get screwed up on who has the private key, and who has the public key. Thank you for the help. I really do appreciate it.
<coz_> Izinucs,  in terminal type     regionset
<Izinucs> coz_: is that also a way of checking what it's set for?
<Pirate-King> how do you give permissions to a drive?
<Elrox> brjann, isnt that what he's asking how to do? or is this from his box to a server?
<coz_> Izinucs,  ah not sure I havent used that for some time now
<coz_> Izinucs,  but let me check hold on
<brjann> Elrox: he's making a new account for a friend of his
<brjann> neezer: no problem. here's some reading material for you :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Elrox> brjann, on his own box?, if so then whats the prob? if not then he wont have perms to do it?
<coz_> Izinucs,  not sure about that ...cant seem to find anyting regarding check region set
<converge> how can i list the hds in the machine?
<coz_> Izinucs,  which region do you need?
<neezer> brjann, thanks for the link. it is used to be one of my bookmarks until I got my ssh up and running smoothly. now I just need to get his going.
<brjann> Elrox: neezer copying his own authorized_keys file into ryan's ssh directory means a) neezer would be allowed to log in as ryan using neezer's private key and b) ryan would still not be able to log in.
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Can you run 'Xorg -scanpci' without X server running?
<Izinucs> coz_: well for various reasons I think that my dvd drive region has been "reset" to something other than the U.S... with libdvdcss2 installed I still can't play dvd's and it won't mount blank dvd's but will cd's..
<coz_> Izinucs,  which media player?
<Izinucs> coz_: doesn't matter.. mostly with k3b trying to burn and almost any player you can think of I've thrown at it.
<Izinucs> coz_: so does regionset simply prompt you for the region you want to set? or does it tell you what it's set for now before making a change?
<Elrox> brjann, you are absolutely right, my apologies, i was only looking at the file cp/perms part of it, ty
<jdeloach> NewWorld: My computer is not recognizing the "-scanpci" flag.
<coz_> Izinucs,  as I recal it prompts for you to set  dvd region
<brjann> Elrox: no worries :)
<coz_> Izinucs,   I believe you have three attempts  but I am not sure it actually resets  the dvd chip
<dr3mro> hello ,i am concerned about viruses i installed rkhunter and chkrootkit and my system is clean , do i need to install clamav ????
<coz_> dr3mro,  it is unlikely you will ge
<coz_> dr3mro,  get one
<coz_> dr3mro,  however I do use rkhunter on occasion just to be sure
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Phhewwwww there you go: http://pastebin.com/prBdsxt5
<Izinucs> coz_: I tried it and without a cd/dvd in the drive it error's out.. I guess it looks at the dvd and determins what the dvd is set for.
<dr3mro> coz_, i install alot of deb files out side rpositories
<coz_> dr3mro,  most of the viruses and things are geared towards server installations
<mattgyver> Hey guys, is there anyway that i can image one of my disks within a software raid?
<dr3mro> coz_, so clamav not neccessary
<coz_> dr3mro, ` so your desktop should be fairly safe
<dr3mro> coz_, i think ubuntu is gaining ground and soon we will see alot of viruses for linux
<coz_> dr3mro,  not real necessary however if you feel more confortatble with an anti virus  applicationi then install clamav  along with one of its front end gui's
<dr3mro> coz_, we should be prepared
<jdeloach> NewWorld: Thanks, copying it now!
<dr3mro> coz_, i am new to linux world but prefer CLI
<coz_> dr3mro,  eventually it will be necessary but most likely not for 5 years or so
<dr3mro> coz_, much customizable and faster
<coz_> dr3mro,  the advantage of course is that clamav is free
<dr3mro> coz_, i think after 2 to 3 moths only after lucid release :) i hope
<NewWorld> lol OT guys
<PoisonSerpent> Hi all.
<coz_> dr3mro,  well its more difficutl to create and impliment a virus on linux  so I give it longer than that
<dr3mro> coz_, thank you
<coz_> dr3mro,  no problem
<dr3mro> i have another Q?
<coz_> sure
<dr3mro> does any one try to replace metacity with openbox ?
<coz_> dr3mro,  you can install openbox easily on ubuntu however you will NOT be able to run compiz with openbox  if you like compiz
<coz_> dr3mro,  I prefer fluxbox  but openbox is cool too
<jimi_> I plugged a western digital 1tb harddrive into my usb port. it scans, dmesg sees it , but it doesnt mount it anywhere. its a ntfs partition, ut idont see itin lsusb iether
<coz_> dr3mro,  compiz only runs on  kde  gnome  lxde and xfce  or as a stanalone
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: have NTFS-Config installed?
<kthomas_vh> when I do server restart,  bind runs but requires a restart before it answers requests;  any solutions besides writing a restart script?
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, checking
<dr3mro> coz_, i tired crunchbang and realy become a openbox fan so easy and so light on resources but i love gnome so i thinking now to try to create a USB thumb with ubuntu minimal and openbox and gtk and some apps so it will work any where i go
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, i do now :)
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: running that and enabling the ability to write to external drives helped
<NewWorld> !ot > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, you had the same issue?
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: not sure if it will for you, but it did for me.
<coz_> dr3mro,  sounds like a good plan... yeah openbox is nice
<coz_> dr3mro,  however no compiz with that :)
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: Somewhat, I never checked lsusb though
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: so I can't say it's the exact same issue
<dr3mro> for a usb , no problem
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, ok, its installed, just shows the hardware connects/disconnects in dmesg
<NewWorld> jimi_:  Do you have the 'ntfs-3g' package installed?
<rascal999> anyone here familiar with persistent mode? Saving settings for livecd?
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: did ya run ntfs-config ?
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, yes
<jimi_> NewWorld, yes
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: try it with the drive plugged in?
<NewWorld> jimi_:  Can you see it in 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: does it show in fdisk -l ?
<gekitsuu> How do I change my default runlevel to 3 in 9.10? I don't see inittab anywhere
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, no, only the 3 partitions for linux
<gescape> hi
<Kingsy101> can someone give me some advice about a problem I am having with ubuntu.. it keeps closing applications itself
<gescape> how can I mount new ext4 to enable access all users without rebooting the machine?
<Kingsy101> for example I might have a terminal open.. or FF and suddenly the window will just dissappear
<gescape> I have to mount it as root, but then no one can write to the new ext4 :(
<Kingsy101> anyone seen anything like that before? I don't wanna have to re-install the operating system cos of something stupid like this
<gescape> Kingsy101, have you checked what's in /var/log/messages ?
<Kingsy101> nope I will do that now :)
<jimi_> [  857.048070] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6 [  857.180536] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<jimi_> That's the message dmesg shows
<genii> Kingsy101: If you do alt-tab a few times do the apps which seem closed cycle?
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Is it working?
<gescape> Kingsy101, you can try to open terminal and then $sudo tail -f /var/log/messages > errorfile.txt :)
<Kingsy101> ok hang on
<ZykoticK9> gescape, to allow all other users to use your new ext4 partition you have to change the permissions on the mount point "sudo chmod ugo+rwx /where/it/gets/mounted" and then everyone will be able to use it.
<gescape> Kingsy101, if terminal will close off itself you should have file ready with error :)
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, It's in lsusb but it doesnt show t as a disk, how can i mount it?
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: is this the 1tb western digital with DRM?
<Kingsy101> gescape - that command is giving me a permission denied
<Kingsy101> even with the sudo
<NewWorld> ZykoticK9:  gescape I'm not sure that's the best way to go about it. Shouldn't the 'users' mount option be envoked instead?
<gescape> ZykoticK9, thx.. I'm so stupid :( I was looking for some options in mount man haha
<wadda> i want to reinstall flash -- can anyone tell me if synaptic completely purges flash or if i need to do something else?
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, it's a 1TB wd yes
<gescape> Kingsy101, don't forget about sudo at the beginning
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: WD started using drives with DRM that block certain media files (great stuff) the firmware likely won't work on linux, I'm guessing.
<gescape> Kingsy101, and you will need to type your password first time ;)
<look> hai all, um i am trying to delete a partition from my hard drive but gparted wont let me because its /dev/sdb5 and it says i need to unmount is so i used Terminal and typed "umount /dev/sdb5" and it said that is was already unmounted
<NewWorld> wadda:  did you chekc 'Completely Remove'?
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: it started with a 1TB WD drive a few months back, that MAY be the issue
<jimi_> MilitantPotato,  is there a fix?
<wadda> NewWorld, yep
<jdeloach> NewWorld: Didn't work, sorry.
<Kingsy101> gescape - yea I know I am typing sudo then the command and its giving me a permission denied
<gescape> NewWorld, I tried users option for mount, but I think it works only if in fstab
<Kingsy101> its not even asking for the password
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: no clue, I never bought one because of it, I'm just guessing that may be the issue, would be worth googling.
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  What did it show?
<Kingsy101> my ubuntu isnt updating either..
<gescape> Kingsy101, :O
<look> hai all, um i am trying to delete a partition from my hard drive but gparted wont let me because its /dev/sdb5 and it says i need to unmount is so i used Terminal and typed "umount /dev/sdb5" and it said that is was already unmounted
<Kingsy101> man I think my operating system is messing up badly here
<jimi_> MilitantPotato, can i pass it through to a vm?
<Out_Cold> anyway to sync a file over the network? i thought about scp but it may overwrite with an older file..
<jdeloach> NewWorld: It started freaking out, said there weren't all these screens. I only have four but the config has like 16.
<gescape> Kingsy101, I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and it works for me with no prob
<Out_Cold> s/network/internet/
<Kingsy101> yea :S
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Lol the config has 4 screens....
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: I really have no idea, It just came to mind that newer WD drives have DRM, I'm not sure if that's even the problem
<jimi_> oh ok
<Kingsy101> I might just re-install my operating system 2morrow
<Kingsy101> it just seems like a cop out I hate having to do that
<NewWorld> jdeloach:  Brother I've stayed up 3 hrs past my  usual bedtime helping in this chan lol, at least I gave you a start. If you catch me another day I will try to help you once more :)
<Kingsy101> it would be nice to fix ubuntu for a change
<MilitantPotato> jimi_: I'd say google into it a bit, see if that could be the case
<gescape> Kingsy101, try just $/usr/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages
<jdeloach> NewWorld: thanks though, it has given me a lot of info.
<jdeloach> Anybody know how to get a card not showing up in "aticonfig --lsa" to show up?
<Hellhound666> Hi all I'm having a problem with sound here.
<BichoGRILO> someone knows the setup for a keyboard of notebook acer aspire 5516?
<BichoGRILO> some keys are missing
<look> hai all, um i am trying to delete a partition from my hard drive but gparted wont let me because its /dev/sdb5 and it says i need to unmount is so i used Terminal and typed "umount /dev/sdb5" and it said that is was already unmounted
<gescape> ZykoticK9, and what if I would like to allow only specific groups to write to my new ext4?
<Kingsy101> gescape - now we are getting somewhere
<Out_Cold> look, try just 'mount'
<Kingsy101> check it out ---> http://pastie.org/854952
<gescape> Kingsy101, :)
<look> Out_Cold: no it wants it unmounted
<Kingsy101> that paste is what the command returned (my most recent entries in that log file)
<Out_Cold> look, just try the command
<ZykoticK9> gescape, then you'd have to create a group and assign that group ownership with write permission and set "other" to NOT have read/write/execute
<look> Out_Cold: so i did "umount /dev/sdb5" and it was already unmounted
<look> Out_Cold: so i mounted it again and unmounted it just to make sure and tryed again
<look> Out_Cold: And Gparted still wont do it
<Surrador> I used to be very racially tolerant!
<Out_Cold> look, just run 'mount' all by it's self.
<ZykoticK9> look, you can't unmount a device (/dev/sdb5) you need to umount where it's mounted to -- use "mount" by itself to see where it is mounted
<Hellhound666> constant problems it seems
<Surrador> I even went as far as considering past slavery and oppression in my opinion of the Negro Problem!
<Surrador> However as I matured I realized
<look> there are no mounted drives on /dev/sdb5
<Surrador> that the fecal-colored beast is like that because of its nature.
<Out_Cold> ZykoticK9, you can too unmount it by the dev name IIRC
<Surrador> That is why I joined Chimpout Forum
<gescape> ZykoticK9, do you have maybe any link to some nice ref guide with good examples by any chance so I can practice and see real scenarios?
<look> ZykoticK9: thre are no mounted drives on /dev/sdb5
<rww> !ops | Surrador
<ubottu> Surrador: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Surrador> Google Chimpout Forum!
<Out_Cold> look, then refresh gparted and try again
<Surrador> Google Chimpout Forum
<DIL> one got to your wife huh?
<Hellhound666> When somebody gets a chance could they help me out with my sound issue please
<look> Out_Cold: ive done that 3 times
<ZykoticK9> gescape, sorry no links for ya - good luck man (i know permissions can be a pain)
<Kingsy101> gescape - so you got any idea what that stuff means?
<Out_Cold> look, then perhaps use fdisk or cfdisk
<today> hi everyone
<look> Out_Cold: ok
<gescape> Kingsy101, not yet sorry
<today> help me about share file between Ubuntu 9.10 and windowx xp
<today> plzz
<gescape> ZykoticK9, np - thx anyway
<Kingsy101> gescape - should I ask around? or are you still working on it?
<Out_Cold> !sound > Hellhound666
<ubottu> Hellhound666, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> look, what is the output of "mount | grep sdb"
<gescape> Kingsy101, try around and if I'll find anything will let you know
<Kingsy101> ok np thanks
<mattgyver> how can i backup a disk on a software raid 1?
<today> some one help me
<Out_Cold> !samba > today
<ubottu> today, please see my private message
<gescape> Kingsy101, have you got that output when a window disappeared?
<today> Out_Cold: thanks
<Azelphur> My right mouse button sends both press and release events when I press, or release it (EG: Pressing the mouse button but not letting it up results in both a press and release event) any ideas how to fix this? It's very annoying in games.
<Gekitsuu> Does anyone know how to change the default runlevel in 9.10?
<Kingsy101> gescape - I am not sure I have just turned it  back on to give it another go.. it hasnt done it yet so those logs are from the last time I had it turned on
<Kingsy101> so I guess so..
<today> i know, we can use Samba, but i dont know how to confic samba Out_Cold
<Kingsy101> there seems to be LOADS of problems with this computer atm
<ZykoticK9> !runlevel > Gekitsuu
<ubottu> Gekitsuu, please see my private message
<gescape> Kingsy101, see this https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=492699
<Out_Cold> today, there should be links there to follow. step by step guides for ubuntu
<today> Out_Cold: help me to config samba
<Gekitsuu> thanks ubottu
<Out_Cold> i guess.... give me a minute please
<today> Out_Cold:  thanks
<Kingsy101> gescape - would that be causing windows to close themselves tho?
<gescape> Kingsy101, it looks people get those errors on eeepc
<Kingsy101> oh from the logs you mean?
<gescape> Kingsy101, I'm not sure - I'm not a developer
<Out_Cold> today, what steps have you done so far?
<Kingsy101> :S its annoyingly confusing. heh
<Out_Cold> gescape, what errors? i don't get many on my eeepc
<gescape> Out_Cold, ACPI
<Out_Cold> never had an issue.. is this 10.04?
<gescape> Out_Cold, check if you have anything in messages
<Kingsy101> gescape - I guess I will just wait until it happens again then i KNOW the last log entry is specific to the error
<gescape> Out_Cold, I do not have them - I've no eeepc :) Kingsy101 has http://pastie.org/854952
<mtx_init> if you have an ext4 drive which has been using the ordered journal mode, is it ok to just change it to journaled mode, does one need to do anything special.
<gescape> Kingsy101, those may not be related, could be a different issue...
<Out_Cold> gescape, Kingsy101, my eeepc: http://pastebin.com/Zk84RNGN
<gescape> Kingsy101, try to keep terminal with tail -f open so you can monitor what is happening
<lyrae> Hi. when i mount a drive, how do i give 'www-data' ownership?
<WetWired> I have a problem. I created a transparent image for my gnome panel, but when I set it, the notification area and window list aren't transparent. Anyknow know of a way to make them  transparent?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, sudo chown www-data:www-data /path/to/drive
<lyrae> Out_Cold, even if it's already mounted?
<Pirate-King> how do you make a drive have permissions to write and read
<Out_Cold> lyrae, yes
<lyrae> Out_Cold, didn't work
<Pirate-King> Im logged in as the root
<jimi_> damn
<Out_Cold> lyrae, like chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<jimi_> How can i mount a drm drive?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, how do you know?
<Pirate-King> how do you make a drive have permissions to write and read?
<lyrae> Out_Cold, because my http://localhost gives me Forbidden error. Apache access files as www-data
<lyrae> so if apache is still giving me Forbidden error, means it's not mounted as www-data= /
<DIL> !permissions | Pirate-King
<ubottu> Pirate-King: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lyrae> having the exact same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684617
<WetWired> I have a problem. I created a transparent image for my gnome panel, but when I set it, the notification area and window list aren't transparent. Anyknow know of a way to make them  transparent?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, ok well maybe that's still not functioning but lets look at the owner.... do a ls -la of the directory that contains the drive
<ZykoticK9> WetWired, just as an FYI, the transparent panel apples to everything in Lucid -- so 56 days from now it will be fixed :)
<Out_Cold> lyrae, where is the location?
<ZykoticK9> s/apples/appears
<lyrae> Out_Cold, /media/Shared/sites/www/
<lyrae> Shared is the name of the mounted HD
<gescape> cya ppl... time to bed.. :)
<Out_Cold> lyrae, what do you want to own? Shared or www?
<WetWired> ZykoticK9, Yeah, but that doesn't help me now. lol. Do you know of a way? I've done it on my desktop, but now I'm setting up my girlfriends the same way, and can't remember how I did it.
<lyrae> Out_Cold, only www and its subdirs if possible
<ZykoticK9> WetWired, i remember having that "issue", i don't think i ever figured it out... sorry
<lyrae> Out_Cold, but www is a directory of Shared, which is the actual HD. so im guessing we have to set Shared to be mounted as www-data
<Out_Cold> lyrae, ok so sudo chown -r www-data:www-data /media/Shared/sites/www
<Out_Cold> lyrae, i don't think you need to own parent directories to have ownership in the subs
<lyrae> Out_Cold, also, Shared is NTFS
<Out_Cold> ooohhh...... might be an issue with the mounting permissions..
<lyrae> yes i think so too =(
<Out_Cold> give me a sec..
<lyrae> Out_Cold, did you see the link i sent?
<lyrae> Out_Cold, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684617   <-- someone says theres' 2 way to fix this
<Out_Cold> reading now..
<lyrae> i was going to the first one, giving www-data permission when mounting. the other one is changing umask
<Gadu> I purchased a 5 button mouse and the 2 extra keys are currently set to back and forward in the web-browser. How can I disable this without disabling the buttons entirely?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, what is the umask??
<Gadu> I'd like to use them as keys for games and nothing more
<Out_Cold> lyrae, you can set the umask in fstab to be 000 and therefor shared by all...
<lyrae> Out_Cold, i don't know. that's why i was going with method 1 first
<neezer> Out_Cold: I just watched the movie Out Cold!! I just thought I'd share.
<lyrae> Out_Cold, ok. but, first i have to set it to mount automatically when ubuntu starts, because fstab is not listing the mounted drive right now
<Out_Cold> neezer, thanks.. I made it you know
<neezer> Out_Cold: did you invent snowboarding?
<darkstar1> evening ppl. Quick question. I need to mount a partition in / and make sure it's automatically mounted from now on
<Out_Cold> lyrae, fair deal, you can set it all in fstab.... let me find you a link..
<Out_Cold> neezer, no but i invented snow
<darkstar1> how do I achieve this?
<lyrae> Out_Cold, how do i find out which sd* (ie, SDC, SDB, SDA, etc) Shared is?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, use 'mount'
<cheetos_> How to install ralink chipset driver?
<lyrae> Out_Cold, i'd like to add it to fstab so it gets mounted automatically
<Gadu> darkstar1: you'll need to pick something other than / as the mount point. You need to pick an empty folder
<thomas_> hey, is there anyone who can help me? i am having a problem with ggzBoard.
<hellyeah> gimp breaks compiz on ubuntu 9.10 what the..
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, pay attention to lyrae's problem
<lyrae> Out_Cold, when i start Ubuntu, i see 'Shared' under 'Places' in the main menu. I click it, enter password and it gets mounted
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: I just entered
<lyrae>  welcome
<lyrae> haha
<neezer> I want to start backing up my laptop install once I do a fresh install of 10.04 when it comes out. I have a server at home that I can ssh into, What might be a good way to accomplish this?
<sekyourbox> is there a repository for Vmware Infrastructure Client???
<genii> neezer: rsync
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, which is why i'm pushing you onto lyrae's issue, we are going to mount a new drive in fstab which is what you want to do..
<lyrae> Out_Cold, when i do umount /media/Shared, i get: /media/Shared is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Out_Cold> lyrae, did you run the mount command?
<lyrae> Out_Cold, give me 1 sec
<scheibo> l
 * seanbrystone_ gives lyrae 2 secs
<darkstar1> Out_Cold:  Thanks. I'm listening
<sekyourbox> you cannot give somet seconds
<sekyourbox> someone*
<seanbrystone_> hehe
<sekyourbox> sleep 200000000
<cheetos_> How to install ralink chipset driver?
<lyrae> Out_Cold, i unmounted Shared. but i can't mount because i don't know if Shared is sdb1, or sdc, or sda, etc
<lyrae> how do i find that out?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, this line was found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab    /dev/hda1       /mnt/WinXP      ntfs-3g      quiet,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0	0 0
<Out_Cold> lyrae, ok.. do  sudo fdisk -l
<Out_Cold> lyrae, and look for the ntfs disk
<genii> ubuntu uses scsi layer so no hda#
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, you should check out that link also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<lyrae> Out_Cold, thanks. it's sda
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, let me know if you need more assistance
<Out_Cold> lyrae, it will be sda###
<darkstar1> thanks
<lyrae> sda1
<Myke_113> Hi, I had my Ubuntu (Wubi based install) die today after doing updates, and now it only boots as far as Grub2...  can anyone tell me how to fix this?  I found some info in the forums to try to boot into old kernels, but I couldn't get the computer to boot.
<cheetos_> zzz
<lyrae> Out_Cold, do you want me now to mount it via terminal or add line to fstab?
<Out_Cold> so i'll assume that this was the original windows partition and you added linux?
<scheibo> :q
<Out_Cold> lyrae, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Shared
<lyrae> Out_Cold, no, this is a 3rd hard drive, where i keep music/videos/photos. no OS in it
<Out_Cold> lyrae, can i see your sudo fdisk -l? can you pastebin?
<olim> is it possible to bring an ncurses process to the foreground that i didnt bg or screen? (rtorrent)
<lyrae> Out_Cold, http://pastebin.ca/1823453
<darkstar1> lyrae:  use gparted to view your hard drive information
<darkstar1> lyrae: such as the /sd*
<Myke_113> Yes I added Linux using Wubi
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, fdisk actually provides an easier view of them all..
<lyrae> darkstar1, thank you
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: never used fdisk
<Out_Cold> lyrae, yea it looks like sda1
<Traveler3> hello, I am wondering if anyone knows how to use diff and patch to backup the changes to a directory?
<Four2zero> hey all im having trouble with allowing samba to give me access into the computer to view all the shared folders from my windows pc's, how do i get to allow this.? when i click on the icon server(windows xp) it says its opening "server" but then it tells me "unable to mount location" Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<Eriatsa> hi
<lyrae> Out_Cold, it does. but i get this erro when mounting: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Shared: No such file or directory
<coz_> Traveler3,  I have done it so few times  I couldnt help with confidence...but there are many sites you can find and also go to ##linux ..I am sure someone there is skilled at it
<cheetos_> .
<Out_Cold> lyrae, ok sorry.. do mkdir /media/Shared THEN sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Shared
<brjann> Traveler3: is this something you only want to do once? or something you want done regularly?
<cheetos_> How to install ralink chipset driver?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, may need to sudo mkdir
<Traveler3> I have tryed diff -Nrw orig new > package.diff and then patch -p0 < package.diff and patch -p1 < package.diff, Neather work :(
<lyrae> Out_Cold, yay :) worked. it's mounted
<lyrae> Out_Cold, fstab is still the same though
<Out_Cold> lyrae, ok so sudo nano or gedit /etc/fstab
<SwollenEyes> damn it, I hate to ask such a newb question, but how do you close a channel?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, it won't change till we tell it to
<brjann> SwollenEyes: /part
<Out_Cold> /close
<lyrae> Out_Cold, ok. fstab is open
<Out_Cold> as sudo?
<lyrae> yep
<darkstar1> Out_Cold:  I'm not seeing my Linux drive listed in FStab (the sdb*) just the windows one (sda*) is this normal?
<genii> Out_Cold: gedit should use gksudo and not sudo
<lyrae> genii, he told me to use nano
<Out_Cold> so on a new line at the bottom, we'll write /dev/sda1       /media/Shared    ntfs-3g    quiet,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=000     0      0
<lyrae> but i did use gedit with gksudo
<Out_Cold> lyrae, i did mention both but i use nano so i forget about gksu sometimes
<cheetos_> How do I install a Ralink Chipset driver?
<seanbrystone_> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<genii> lyrae: sudo is for commandline, gksudo is for graphical apps (kdesudo if KDE desktop)
<lyrae> Out_Cold, ok. line added. do i reboot to test?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, yes try it out... if it fails to load or you get into a recovery shell for some reason, go back into /etc/fstab and # the line out
<lyrae> Out_Cold, ok. but what in this line tells to mount it as www-data? or is it the umask that's gonna allow apache to access it?
<Out_Cold> lyrae, haven't gotten that far yet :p
<lyrae> alright
<lyrae> brb!
<thomas_> How do I fix a program that won't open when double clicked in the "Applications" menu?
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, what was wrong?
<DocPlatypus> quick question... will any USB to VGA/HDMI adapter work under Ubuntu at all? is there a standard for these things or are the drivers different for each one?
<DocPlatypus> already tried Google, nothing useful in the results.
<Out_Cold> DocPlatypus, check ubuntu hardware support?
<archlich> is there a way to have network manager reconnect my vpn when it disconnects
<Out_Cold> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<darkstar1> Out_Cold:  a sec pls.. I'm getting confusing info with what gpartrd is showing me and what's in fstab
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, fstab is only used at boot-up and during mounting... it's not what is actually on your system
<lyrae_> Out_Cold, it works. mounted automatically and apache is accessing it! maaaany thanks!
<Out_Cold> lyrae, you can send your check in the mail..
<ertz> what is the best way to access windows files on diff partition from linux?
<darkstar1> Out_Cold:  Ok. But in order to make sure a partition is mounted at boot time I need to add the partition info there right?
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, gparted reads all disks connected to your machine, regardless if it's in fstab
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, yes to automagically mount, there needs to be an entry in fstab
<Out_Cold> ertz, mount the partition and go explore
<lyrae_> Out_Cold, just wrote a check for $500. where do i send it to?
<Out_Cold> Seymore Buttz CO 123 anytown USA
<lyrae_> haha
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm still working toward resolution on my sound card issue. I ran a lot of commands from the Trouble Shooting site; removing & reinstalling the sound card drivers & others, but nothing would work, so I was advised to visit the HDAintel Sound How to website & I ran the first command that has me completely baffled. It gave me a command to find out exactly what sound card I have. Uhhh I ran the command & got different info
<RPS> than I got from the command I used earlier. First time it said I had an HDAintel card, but after running the command it said nothing about the brand & listed this info: Codec: SigmaTel STAC9200
<RPS> Codec: Conexant ID 2bfa
<FloodBot1> RPS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freeaks_> hi there, i need help with a matrox g550 graphic card, basicaly it works, but i have two monitors connected on 1 dvi port, using a splitter cable .. so both screens display the same thing like if it was mirrored ... how can i get both monitor to work independently ?
<RPS> I'm hoping someone can take me on for a few minutes... I try to stay focused & keep up!
<Out_Cold> freeaks_, not sure if you can use xrandr for that but it would be the command you want to look at to do side by side
<DocPlatypus> okay, doesn't mention USB display adapters at all
<Out_Cold> RPS, i would bud but sound and graphics are not my forte..
<DocPlatypus> may need to borrow one of these and just see what it says when plugged into an Ubuntu box
<thomas_> A program doesn't open when I click on it in the "Applications" menu, what should I do?
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: the # lines are for comments right?
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, yes... with the exception of #! all lines that begin with # are ignored
<Out_Cold> thomas_, try Alt+F2 then type the name in there
<lucio> hola
<Out_Cold> i need a gf... you guys are taking away from my *** life
<genii> DocPlatypus: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Adding_USB_SVGA
<freeaks_> Out_Cold, xrandr seems to report only 1 screen
<seanbrystone_> !es | lucio
<ubottu> lucio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thomas_> Out_cold, it hangs, and nothing comes up, no errors or anything.
<darolu> lucio: hola, si quieres hablar español escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Out_Cold> freeaks_, i would think so... using the splitter i'm not sure you can do that
<Out_Cold> thomas_, what program?
<thomas_> ggzBoard
<Out_Cold> thomas_, might be an issue with the program it's self... check into support from the developers
<DocPlatypus> and again... it's a case of figure out what $%&# chip is inside the thing
<genii> DocPlatypus: So basically the sisusbvga driver, with one of the adapters listed
<thomas_> out_cold, well it was working before, but i ran something like delete unused packages or something, and the person who told me to do that said it might cause unwanted side-effects
<genii> DocPlatypus: lsusb   should give something to start working with
<DocPlatypus> genii: this is pre-purchase research
<Out_Cold> thomas_, well then i recommend you sudo apt-get remove gzzBoard then reinstall
<DocPlatypus> don't have the thing to plug in yet
<flaccid> in ubuntu karmic, for the root user, how do i set a profile for ssh login to set env vars? ~/.ssh/environment does not seem to effect
<wolfjb> I'm trying to apt-get update and I'm getting a lot of 404 errors, I've tried 4 different software sources, this sounds like a network problem, except that I can surf the web, etc is there anything I can check?
<genii> DocPlatypus: Aah, OK.
<Out_Cold> wolfjb, ping the servers then ping something from web..
<thomas_> Out_cold, i've tried that, but oddly enough, it stays in the menu, but the thumbnail is gone, i've even tried synaptic to fix broken packages but that doesn;t work either
<Out_Cold> thomas_, try apt-get remove --purge
<Out_Cold> thomas_, try apt-get remove --purge gzzBoard
<thomas_> Out_cold, returns "Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them"
<Out_Cold> then use autoremove :p
<freeaks_> Out_Cold, sorry i was afk for a while
<symptom> has anyone seen the new theme for Lucid?
<wolfjb> I can ping it, but I'm getting failures on stuff like http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-security/universe Translation-en_US
<thomas_> Out_cold, now reinstall?
<wolfjb> but I can surf it with a web browser
<wolfjb> odd
<freeaks_> this won't help much but, at least this work like that on windows
<Out_Cold> freeaks_, i don't think you can do off of one connection... i may be wrong but it's my opinion
<freeaks_> i see ..
<Out_Cold> well then i'm wrong
<Out_Cold> might work
<Out_Cold> i've never done with one connection
<Out_Cold> thomas_, yes try again
<freeaks_> i wonder if i need to use a special driver or some other tool ? i've just installed ubuntu on this machine
<symptom> Does anyone know how minimizing a window will be handled on Lucid with the new Light theme?
<freeaks_> i see other ppl here they all use windows, using the same hardware, so i can see it works for them
<Out_Cold> wolfjb, maybe firewall or porrly set up routing/
<thomas_> Out_cold, ok, now it's just doing the same thing it was before, hangs, no errors or messages
<wolfjb> Out_Cold, ah, could be, I'm in a hotel - I'll look into it
<Out_Cold> thomas_, what is it supposed to do?
<symptom> !light
<thomas_> Out_cold, open up a window with a list of board games to play
<martin__> I have no sound on my system how do I fix this
<martin__> how do I install my sounddriver?
<flaccid> try using windows :)
<keeen> is it possible to put special characters in the LUKS Ubuntu system encryption password?
<Out_Cold> thomas_, i dunno... my guess is that what ever command you ran, broke the gzz dependancies.. not too sure how to fix above what we did
<Parogar> can anyone please help me, I kinda screwed my PC up installing ubuntu'
<darolu> martin__: do you see a little speaker icon on the top-right corner?
<martin__> yes
<keeen> hello
<martin__> darolu yes
<Parogar> I am taking an OS class in school, so I downloaded ubuntu, installed it on a spare partition, and everything worked fine. the only problem, is that now my windows 7 is dead. Says Hal.dll is corrupte
<martin__> darolu:yes
<Parogar> corrupted*
<keeen> Parogar, really?
<Srayahu> Parogar, you might also ask in #Linux and #Windows
<ejv> good riddance, just stick with ubuntu
<Srayahu> ejv, =D
<Parogar> So... that's it?
<Parogar> it's gone?
<keeen> ejv, linux is the best but its hard to play some games on linux
<darolu> martin__: right click on it, and go to sound preferences; play with the settings, check that you are using the appropriate channel (digital/analog) and that there is nothing muted
<Srayahu> Parogar, Nah, it's not. So you installed Ubuntu and it boots?
<brand0n> whats the command to make a directory writabe
<ejv> of course its not gone, mount it and get your files
 * ejv facepalms
<brand0n> chdod +x 775 or something
<martin__> darolu: I did that
<brand0n> chmod*
<Srayahu> brand0n, chmod
<Gibby> Is there a way to make a video stream say from zoneminder, show up as my screen saver?
<Parogar> Yes, I can get into ubuntu, but I can no longer get into Windows 7
<brand0n> yea but how do i use it Srayhu
<mattgyver> I have a software RAID 1 on my server that i would like to image, is there a way to do that?
<keeen> is it possible to put special characters in the LUKS Ubuntu system encryption password?
<ejv> mattgyver: man dd
<Parogar> I tried booting from each hard drive, and I just keep getting the error that hal.dll is gone or corrupted
<Srayahu> brand0n, Well, the short answer is just chmod 777
<martin__> darolu: my "mentor/friend" told me that to get it i need to install the driver
<Out_Cold> keeen, try it out... it'll give errors if it cant
<brand0n> ok
<brand0n> thank you
<`mOOse`> funny - windows 7 is MUCH faster on my old laptop than ubuntu yet I don't sit here bitching and whining about it or throwing disparaging remarks to guys who have windows screw up their grub
<keeen> !polite
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<`mOOse`> you guys are unbelievable sometimes
<xangua> Parogar: well find oput what hal.dll is in a windows channel
<cheako> Hello, I need some help debugging Upstart.  I don't have any getty!!
<Parogar> If I boot fro thhe win7 CD, it doesn't even know that I had a windows 7 installation
<ejv> !chill pill | `mOOse`
<Parogar> from*
<Srayahu> m00se, please watch your language. This is a PG chat.
<Parogar> I definitely didn't delete the windows 7 partition
<`mOOse`> ejv take your own advice, eh
<ejv> i refuse.
<`mOOse`> big surprise
<keeen> Out_Cold, thanks but I'd rather not waste 5 hours encrypting my entire system to find out
<Parogar> I think what happened is that grub overwrote something and that  won't let me use windows 7 anymore
<brand0n> srayahu im in the folder in the terminal
<ejv> Parogar: either repair your MBR with an fdisk /mbr or... setup grub again
<brand0n> chdmod 777 doesnt work
<Parogar> I did both
<keeen> that's why I'm asking here
<brand0n> isnt there like +x or something
<keeen> to save a lot of time
<Srayahu> Parogar, unfortunately I don't use Windows. (At all) =( So I don't know what to suggest about a broken .dll (which is a windows file)
<Parogar> I fixed my mbr several times
<LuigiBai> Hi, I am using the Remix, but can't get the "User Switch" button on the lock screen
<Parogar> I don't think it's merely a broken dll
<Srayahu> brand0n, You're in the directory you're trying to change?
<brand0n> yea
<Out_Cold> keeen, try a small partition... it should give you the error immediately when entering the password i would assume
<ejv> Parogar: ok so your OS is corrupted; time to evacuate your files and re-install :)
<Srayahu> Parogar, therein lies the issue - I don't know what I'm talking about concerning Windows.
<Parogar> I think that the entire mbr has become corrupted, I will probably have to end up formatted, was just hoping not to have to
<LuigiBai> I checked .gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver/%gconf.xml and the setting (bool) is TRUE
<brand0n> i wanna make the directory writable by everyone, or atleast by me
<brand0n> without sudo
<Srayahu> brand0n, Type this - "cd ." without the quotes.
<Parogar> I just don't see how installing ubuntu destroyed my entire OS
<keeen> Out_Cold, thanks
<Srayahu> Parogar, it most likely did not.
<ejv> Parogar: save time from trying to troubleshoot; just mkdir /mnt/fail; mount /dev/sd_() /mnt/fail; and copy ur stuff somewhere
<brand0n> ok done Srayahu
<brand0n> what did that do
<Srayahu> brand0n, it takes you up to the parent directory
<Parogar> alright, grabbing the spare drive.
<Srayahu> Now ls, find the directory's name, and chmod 777 the directory
<Srayahu> Parogar, give me a moment buddy. (Busy)
<ejv> Parogar: quite frankly a broken .dll sounds like diagnostics hell...
<Parogar> I really like ubuntu, but windows is sadly still the only way to play directx games
<LuigiBai> any way to force gnome-screensaver to show a user switch button on Remix?
<Srayahu> Parogar, fail - Linux plays many of the games available on Windows. Including DirectX games.
<Parogar> I would have migrated to ubuntu a long time ago if not for the fact that my favorite games run best or only on windows
<darolu> martin__: having that icon dear, usually means the driver is already installed.
<seanbrystone_> you grow out of games eventually, took me 35 years heh.
<ejv> if you wanna argue about linux + games ---> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Srayahu> seanbrystone, fail
<Parogar> I am aware of that, however I don't get nearly the performance I would get in windows. '
<Srayahu> ejv, thank you
<Out_Cold> Parogar, linux isn't really a gamer's system.... things will change someday though
<Srayahu> Parogar, because you lack the skill to optimize a Linux machine to run said games. I game happily in Linux.
<darolu> martin__: if you want to check, open a terminal and type: lspci | grep Audio
<Parogar> I realize that, which is why I was hopinng to use it for everythign else
<brand0n> ok srayhhar
<brand0n> got it workin
<brand0n> thank you very much
<brand0n> Srayahu*
<FloodBot1> brand0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seanbrystone_> Srayahu, lol yep epic fail
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: do I now need to add a folder to / so that the partition is mounted there?
<thomas_> Out_cold, do you know how to fix broken dependencies? i reinstalled all of the ones in the list in synaptic, but i'm getting the same issues
<Srayahu> brand0n, for future reference you can't chmod a folder while you're in the folder.
<brand0n> floodbot, please get off my nuts
<brand0n> ah ok
<Parogar> So srayahy you can lplay bad company 2 right now? at the same speed as windows
<brand0n> that was my problem then
<xangua> Parogar: for games better buy a console
<Srayahu> seanbrystone, They'll pry the controller from my cold, dead hands.
<martin__> darolu: I found some commands and now it works,  thx for your help, i appreciate it
<ejv> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, i thought you wanted it mounted as /
<Srayahu> Parogar, I don't play Bad Company, but give me a disc and some time and I'll get 'er running.
<Parogar> That is an unreasonable request
<Out_Cold> thomas_, try apt-get --build-dep
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: wouldn't that conflict with my normal / ?
<Out_Cold> thomas_, try apt-get --build-dep gzzboard
<Srayahu> Parogar, How so?
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, yes..
<ejv> Srayahu and Parogar, srsly, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ejv> just take it over there...
<Parogar> Sorry, I didn't mean to even bring it up
<Srayahu> ejv, SRSLY, we got your message(s) already. Cool off man
<Parogar> I just want to save my windows installation
<Parogar> I think that grub doesn't play nicely with windows 7
<ejv> srsly people are dense which requires repetition
<Srayahu> Parogar, understandable - now, if you need help I am more than willing to assist you. I do feel bad that your first  Linux experience is turning out to be a bad one.
<seanbrystone_> The OT police are out in force tonight, shhhh!!!! :)
<thomas_> Out_cold, still nothing
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: It's a partition that I want to use for Samba only. That's why I wanted it mounted at boot time
<Parogar> It's not linux' fault
<genii> Parogar: To the contrary, it's Windows 7 that abhors Grub
<Srayahu> seanbrystone, LOL
<Out_Cold> Srayahu, in ejv's defence, I am trying to assist others and it's difficult to do so when there is so much idle chatter.
<ejv> <3
<Srayahu> Out_Cold, I am as well. Upgrade your brain's processor. >_>
<Parogar> I don't blame ubuntu. I just want to find a way to get them both running
<seanbrystone_> vmware ftw
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: but at the root level
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, and you really want it mounted in /? then yes.. make a new dir there..
<Parogar> I very much liked the few hours I spent with ubuntu watching movies, browsing ect, It was also much easier to get runnning and configured thanwindows
<darkstar1> Out_Cold:  is that a bad idea?
<Srayahu> Parogar, I don't know what to suggest concerning your .dll. However, if you do have to reinstall across the whole machine then make sure you install Windows and then Linux. Windows likes to take over the whole MBR...
<LuigiBai> Is there a better place to ask Remix/UNR related questions?
<LuigiBai> Or GNOME/screensaver config questions?
<Parogar> That's how I had it
<ejv> LuigiBai: #gnome-desktop ?
<neezer> will a gigabit LAN connection saturate the pci bus? or will I be able to get full capability out of gigabit LAN with a pci card. I don't have pci express in my server.
<Srayahu> Parogar, really, #Windows is the best place to ask concerning your .dll. We can't offer support for that here.
<Out_Cold> LuigiBai, here would be the 'best' place
<Parogar> I only had windows 7 installed, and today, I installed ubuntu . Perhaps next time I should install ubuntu FROM within windows
<Parogar> Since I think that would be a far safer option
<ejv> LuigiBai: #gnome sorry ;)
<ejv> was thinking #gentoo-desktop hahaha
<LuigiBai> oh
<DKcross> hello people, i need help
<Srayahu> !ask | DKcross
<ubottu> DKcross: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darkstar1> Parogar:  Bad bad BAAD idea and I doubt you could do it that way anyways
<Parogar> Well I just don't want a repeat of what happened tonight.
<Srayahu> Parogar, Wubi installs are... *cries*
<DKcross> Srayahu, wait
<cheako> Sorry, I'm back.
<Netwiz> Hey
<DKcross> well. my problem is my 3g modem
<DKcross> mount like usb
<Netwiz> I am back for the first time in 1.5 years
<RPS> I have lived those Wubi blues before & say NO THANKS. Laughing Out Loud
<cheako> I have getty's being started in several places, is that bad?
<Parogar> These are the EXACT steps I followed. I burned the ubunti image to a disc, booted from it. Selected a partition, using E something 4 (don't remember) and used / as the root. Installed completetly
<DKcross> and i  eject device but nothing..
<Parogar> ubuntu*
<Netwiz> Should I install Ubuntu 64bit or 32bit?
<ejv> um... what does your processor support Netwiz ...
<thomas_> Srayahu, do you have any advice for programs with broken dependencies?
<cheako> how can I tell the current run level? I need to verify that it's 2.
<Netwiz> Both
<trevor> does anyone know how i can install the pixmap theme engine
<Netwiz> Are all the packages teh same and available for both?
<Srayahu> Parogar, ext4 is the file system you're thinking of. Did you do a manual partition scheme or a guided scheme?
<cheako> system-services: /etc/event.d/tty6
<Gibby> Is there a way to make a video stream say from zoneminder, show up as my screen saver?
<Parogar> manual
<Parogar> could that be why?
<cheako> upstart: /etc/init/tty6.conf
<Srayahu> thomas_, Well, it depends on the program
<cheako> What should I do?
<Netwiz> Also, how is a 7600 GT for Beryl?
<Srayahu> Parogar, Well, possibly
<thomas_> Srayahu,, it's GGZBoard, from the Ubuntu Software Center
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: I know I'm bothering you, but is my way a bad idea mounting a partition in root? I'm a Linux born again (Well newbie since I only ever used Unix before this and that was years ago)
<Srayahu> thomas_, One moment...
<cheako> Is this a common problem?
<seanbrystone_> Netwiz, its no longer beryl, its Compiz or Compiz-Fusion something like that
<Srayahu> thomas_, You're on 9.10?
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, not a 'bad' idea, just something i'd never do in practice..
<thomas_> Srayahu, yes
<Parogar> I'll try doing it differently next time then
<ejv> darkstar1: i'd say no, let's not get in the habit of doing that; i suggest you make a new folder in /media or /mnt and mount your device(s) there...
<Srayahu> thomas_, run sudo apt-get update and make sure you have all the updates. I don't know what to suggest concerning it. I can try installing it and seeing what happens. One moment?
<Parogar> on a slightly different note, another problem I am having with Ubuntu, is that when I try and compile using g++ programs I have written in windows. I get tons of parsing errors
<Netwiz> Wow.  I cannot belive this is the busiest chat room on freenode
<Netwiz> Congratulations
<ejv> Netwiz: use 64bit, might as well
<Netwiz> Will do
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: why?? I figure not to have it buried in the usual place will some how help traversing down dir tree
<Parogar> someone said it has to do with end line characters from windows to ubuntu?
<ejv> gone are the days where 64bit support sucked
<Srayahu> Parogar, concerning installing windows/ubuntu. Unless you know what you're doing I'd recommend just doing a guided install. I know what I'm doing and I usually just do a guided install anyway when I do dual installations, etc.
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, that's where i'd put them too.. in /media or /mnt... good lessons produce good practice..
<Netwiz> didn't you used to have an effects room?
<Parogar> kk thanks will do that this time
<Srayahu> Parogar, you're using gcc?
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: Ok
<Parogar> yes
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, you can really put it where ever you want.. but it's just good practice to do it that way..
<Parogar> gcc Main.cpp List.cpp -o LinkedList
<Parogar> that's the syntax I am using
<seanbrystone_> !away > xnt14[sleep]
<ubottu> xnt14[sleep], please see my private message
<Parogar> hundreds of erros
<Parogar> errors*
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, like using sudo -i instead or su root or sudo su...
<zaikur> anyone available to help with an apache issue?
<darkstar1> Ok
<Out_Cold> zaikur, we can't help if we don't know the issue
<trism> Parogar: you can fix the line ending problem with dos2unix in the tofrodos package (windows defaults to \r\n at the end of lines, linux uses just a \n)
<ejv> and #apache is prolly a better place... lol
<Parogar> ahh.
<Parogar> and I just run my files through this?
<ejv> errr #httpd
<ejv> zaikur ^
<zaikur> roger that. I just installed and when i go to edit the file for my website it's telling me that i dont have permission. I tried logging into root but it isn't accepting my password
<zaikur> i only typed in one password when i installed ubuntu
<zaikur> and that was for my login, nothing for root
<Out_Cold> zaikur, easy solution...
<trism> Parogar: yes
<Out_Cold> zaikur, use gksu gedit /path/to/file
<Parogar> sorry for all the noob questions, I am brand new to linux.
<darkstar1> How do I view a man file (on Mkdir) in gedit??
<Out_Cold> !root > zaikur
<ubottu> zaikur, please see my private message
<darkstar1> Parogar:  Me too.. sort of
<Dj-Pilot94> Hey
<thomas_> darkstar1, right click and click open with other application...
<Jbirky> Sorry bad Internet connection
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, what's wrong with man mkdir??
<ardantus> how to add % in mysql server in ubuntu 8.04 server?
<darkstar1> thomas_: don't know where the man files are... just know how to terminal them up
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, the right syntax is sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Dj-Pilot94> if i want to create a game in linux - were do i start? and do i have to make it free?
<Jbirky> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<thomas_> darkstar1, type gedit, then path/to/file
<misteredia> what's up???
<thomas_> darkstar1, like gedit path/to/file
<Dj-Pilot94> Can somebody tell me?
<Out_Cold> Dj-Pilot94, you don't have to do anything... except include required licencing... and you would start with a programming app
<darkstar1> thomas_: Like I said I don't know where the man files are
<von_neumann> I'm trying to change my default WM under Karmic,  I have created a .gnomerc (which is ignored) and edited the window manager setting via gconf-editor (which is also ignored).  I have STFW and no luck, any ideas?
<ardantus> Jbirky, i mean i want alow remote not only localhost for mysql server.
<mrkim> Houston, we have a problem!  I'm runnin 9.10 (386) w/proprietary nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, then rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password sreen then ... the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  No windows to enter any info into, nothing, just the login screen background.  I worked with 2 folks here this morning and did
<Parogar> trism: Your suggestion worked thanks. it compiled into something called a.out?
<Out_Cold> darkstar1, there is an online man pages glossary
<darkstar1> Out_Cold: I kinda figured that out I just want to open the Man options in a nicely formatted viewer to see what options it has
<Parogar> Is it possible to name it LinkedList.exe or .out or whatever linux uses
<von_neumann> mrkim: sounds like the resolution is too low and you are only seeing the top-left corner of the login screen
<von_neumann> mrkim, I've seen similar... Try backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and regenerating it
<trism> Parogar: you can specify the executable name with -o, linux doesn't require a certain extention for executables, just that their permissions are set correctly (+x)
<Out_Cold> Parogar, you can name an mp3 on linux somesong.mp3.avi.mp4.exe.cab if you really wanted to....
<Parogar> LOL
<Parogar> cool
<mrkim> von, no, resolution looks correct, and from prior checks drivers are ok
<Dj-Pilot94> Out_cold what kind of programing apps are there?
<Parogar> Other than C and C++ does ubuntu come with anything for assembler?
<Parogar> I can't right 16bit assembler apps on windows. There's no way to do it. Was kind of hoping to do it on ubuntu
<mrkim> von, no terminal jockey here, I need the commands :>(
<Out_Cold> Dj-Pilot94, almost any kind you can think of.. search around in synaptic package manager
<Dj-Pilot94> How are you Pming me?
<Dj-Pilot94> /pm Out_Cold
<misteredia> ben!!! on fait komen ici???????????
<Out_Cold> i'm not pm'n anyone :p
<Dj-Pilot94> Oh? It shows as red?
<cheako> I asked in #upstart and they don't do user support.  Is there any one here who can help debug this?
<misteredia> j compren rien du tt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Out_Cold> but try /msg Out_Cold some stupid message
<misteredia> please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<seanbrystone_> oh good lord
<misteredia> again please!!!!!!!!!!
<Interficio> Anyone have a quick way to switch between audio outputs, like headphones to speakers?
<Out_Cold> Interficio, alsamixer
<rastasean> hello people. about 5 years ago i had a program running on my mac OS X system that allowed me to run many commands via web interface since apache was running on the computer. has anyone heard of anything like this for linux?
<darkstar1> brb.. going to logout to test my changes
<misteredia> please don't let me be misunderstood!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rastasean> you install the program on your system etc file and login to the specific port from web remotely
<warriorforgod> rastasean: Was it webmin?
<misteredia> thank you!!!!!
<ChogyDan> rastasean: maybe ebox?
<rastasean> i'm rebooting in two minutes so try to think of is
<rastasean> warriorforgod, that sounds right!!!
<rastasean> i will look at ebox
<Parogar> How do you uninstall Grub?
<ChogyDan> Parogar: what do you want instead?
<rastasean> warriorforgod, that can work on linux as well, right?
<warriorforgod> rastasean: yes.
<Parogar> well I tried reformatting to get windows to work again, and Grub is still there
<Interficio> out_cold: any chance of like a quick switch icon?
<rastasean> i'll be back in a 5 or so
<rastasean> warriorforgod, thanks!
<warriorforgod> rastasean: np
<Parogar> lol, it's been a nightmare since downloading the ubuntu ISO wish I could reverse everything I have done today
<Dj-Pilot94> Have a usb?
<Out_Cold> Interficio, find out how to add/remove the devices in the command line then make a shell script
<Dj-Pilot94> Downlaod unetbooting and put it on there
<ChogyDan> Parogar: you need to start windows, and then run its command to fix the mbr.  Im not sure what the commands are though...
<seanbrystone_> lol Parogar part of leaving the Windows nest, is a learning to like pain. :)
<Dj-Pilot94> Much easyer
<Parogar> I tried that
<von_neumann> ChogyDan, fdisk /mbr
<Parogar> My entire PC is pretty much down completly
<Parogar> now
<von_neumann> or format /mbr
<scorpione> problem ubuntu 9.10 with Modem sagem 800 port usb
<von_neumann> been a long time :-)
<Dj-Pilot94> What did you do
<Ritlee> Parogar, fixmbr is the command if you're running xp or older, but... go into your bios and disable the virus protection if it has it
<ChogyDan> von_neumann: I hard it changed for windows 7
<superloooooser> whats a good ubuntu distro for an old 600mhz pc
<Parogar> Here is the full story. For the last year I have been running windows 7 perfectly fine. Today I downloaded Ubuntu, did a manual install on a spare partition.
<Parogar> Restarted my PC
<superloooooser> with 700mb ram
<von_neumann> might have, seems like simply popping in the recovery CD would be a goof place to start though
<Ritlee> it could be preventing you from writing to your mbr
<Parogar> got an error that windows was corrupt, restarted again
<von_neumann> err s/goof/good/
<Ritlee> fixmbr changed at wind vista
<edbian> Parogar, It's a lot easier if you type everything on one line
<Parogar> booted rom teh HDD that ubuntu was in, and ubuntu worked
<Parogar> ok sorry
<darolu> superloooooser: with that ram, any ubuntu distro should run relatively fine
<ChogyDan> Parogar: do you have multiple drives?
<Dj-Pilot94> Linux is not windows
<Parogar> So I booted from the hard drive that ubuntu was in. And everything worked fine in ubuntu, but I really needed to get windows 7 back
<Parogar> Yes I do
<darolu> superloooooser: I have a similar computer (P3@650Mhx with 384MB RAM) running Debian 5 amazingly fast
<Radio-b> 600mhz what
<Dj-Pilot94> Did you install to the WHOLE disk?
<ChogyDan> Parogar: you may need to change which drive the computer is booting from in the bios
<mrkim> Houston, we have a problem!  I'm runnin 9.10 (386) w/proprietary nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, then rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password sreen then ... the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  No windows to enter any info into, nothing, just the login screen background.  I worked with 2 folks here this morning and did
<Parogar> So I tried the recovery console, it no longer could find my windows installation. I used bootsect to repair the mbr to no avail. Now i just installed a fresh copy of windows 7 and formatted the ubuntu one. And now windows 7 loadsinto a black screen and grub is still on my PC
<superloooooser> 600mhz intel pentium 3 (as oppossed to an awesome 600mhz omap3 arm)
<Parogar> ChogyDan: I have tried manually  booting from each drive to no avail
<Dj-Pilot94> Yea i did that before
<Dj-Pilot94> i used nuke and boot and redid everything
<Parogar> this happened to you?
<Dj-Pilot94> I had no data i needed to keep tho
<Dj-Pilot94> Yea kinda
<Dj-Pilot94> Not with win 7 tho
<Parogar> Kinda wish I never got involved now
<Dj-Pilot94> :P
<Parogar> Ubuntu just wiped out my entire system lol
<Parogar> If I could only get rid of Grub
<Out_Cold> Parogar, to ubuntu's defence... YOU erased everything.. not ubuntu
<Dj-Pilot94> Did you happen to use THe WIBI ( the exe to instal inside windows )
<Parogar> no
<seanbrystone_> Wubi*
<Hellhound666> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem with java.  My plugin installer isn't showing up in my browser anymore.
<Out_Cold> Parogar, look at Hirem's boot CD
<Dj-Pilot94> Also i agree with Old cold
<port80> Parogar: did you want to try Ubuntu, but still keep windows?
<Parogar> I didn't erase anything Out_Cold
<Parogar> my important windows 7 is still on the hdd
<neezer> what is a great Wireless router with wired gigabit ethernet on it? I'm not really looking for anything fancy.\
<Parogar> my motherboard/mbr or whatever just doesn't know it's there
<Parogar> I didn't change a single thing on it
<neezer> Wireless N would be nice.
<Out_Cold> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Out_Cold> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Radio-b> you can either reinstall grub or run the windows repair utility
<ChogyDan> Parogar: can you keep your comments to a single line?
<Dj-Pilot94> !grub 2
<Radio-b> depends on what you like to see first
<Parogar> Ubuntu did something to my mbr and now I can't boot to anything anymore. Sure chogy, sorry
<Dj-Pilot94> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rastasean> warriorforgod, i'm back. its been a very long time since i used webmin. does it require apache on?
<Dj-Pilot94> par
<ChogyDan> !webmin | rastasean
<ubottu> rastasean: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Kalidarn> how do you make the keyboard map permanent ie: setxkbmap us
<stealth-> while trying to install TOR in the ubuntu live cd, I added the respritory, and then apt-get crashes while downloading with "tor: Depends: tsocks but it is not installable". Anyone know what to do here?
<Dj-Pilot94> parogar - type !grub2
<Parogar> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rastasean> ubottu, thats sad. does that require apache on?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> stealth-: maybe you need to enable the universe repos
<darkstar1> What's the command option to run cairo dock with no openGL as my openGL version is broken?
<ph1g> So i'm running xdmcp on my ubunut box. When I hit it from a terminal, it loads up but it's running really sllllloooowwww. It doesn't seem like a resource issue - plenty of cpu and mem not used and the CLI runs fine.
<ph1g> Any pointers?
<Dj-Pilot94> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<stealth-> ChogyDan: Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<naquan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<darkstar1> Yes I asked in #cairo but no one's answering
<ph1g> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<naquan> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Parogar> This is weird. Now I can't even boot into the windows recovery DvD?
<Dj-Pilot94> make sure you boot to CD in bios
<Radio-b> Parogar: with bios boot sequence set to CDROM?
<stealth-> ChogyDan: It worked :) Thanks
<Dj-Pilot94> What Radio-b said
<ChogyDan> np
<Parogar> yeah, It tries to, I see the windows logo, and then I get a black screen
<Parogar> I think I just destroyed my entire PC
<Semitones> is it possible to give pulseaudio a higher priority? So my audio doesn't stutter whenever the CPU does something else?
<Radio-b> that sounds like hardware failure
<RPS> Hello Guys, could someone take a look at the something for me & make sure I'm thinking correctly (before I melt my laptop down?) LOL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lucio> como es el canal en español
<nomnex> I need package information: what do I need from the repos (9.10) to be started with LaTex. Is "texlive-latex-base" the full or meta-package for LaTex? Total beginner here. Thanks
<RPS> It's simple what I want to know
<Ritlee> Semitones try nice?
<Parogar> It's not. The only change I've made in this last year is downloading that ubuntu ISO
<Parogar> It crippled my entire PC
<Ritlee> semitones nice -9 or 10 is default
<Radio-b> hardware death happens regardless of what you download
<Dj-Pilot94> Parogar - Downlaoding something will not kill your PC
<Kalidarn> hmm, usually you change the keyboard in xorg.conf however it's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Parogar> I'm sure there is probably some really difficult method of getting SOMETHING back up and running.
<Out_Cold> Parogar, please don't blame your downfalls on ubuntu or us.. instead look for solutions using ubottu, google, ubuntu forums and lastly us
<Kalidarn> haie with Option "XkbLayout" "us"
<ng0n> update blew my grub file.. what do i do ?
<Radio-b> if your system fails to boot a windows disc, something is more wrong than the software
<mrkim> Houston, we have a problem! Runnin 9.10 (386) w/ nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password sreen then ... the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  I worked with 2 folks here this morning and did verify that my Xserver is ok so it doesn't seem to have anything to do with my display capabilites.
<Absolute0> How can I use the open source ati driver?
<Absolute0> there is not default xorg.conf file
<Absolute0> *no
<Radio-b> (assuming it booted windows prior)
<Dj-Pilot94> ng0n i had that same thing happen to me
<ng0n> dj. uggg. it's sick huh ?
<Dj-Pilot94> Huh?
<ng0n> i'm using wubi. if it was on a linux filesystem i could fix it.
<ng0n> but wubi is new to me.
<ChogyDan> Semitones: I heard that was delayed.  Maybe in lucid or something
<Dj-Pilot94> Dont use Wubi
<ng0n> now u tell me :)
<rastasean> does anyone know how to get video chat working with the kopete application for yahoo
<ng0n> it's been updating FINE for a month.
<ng0n> o well.
<Dj-Pilot94> I have never had it work for me and just ends up haveing to reinstall everything
<rastasean> they submit it for me to see and i accept but never shows up
<rerere> Hello good people, can someone please help me? I have installed ubuntu on my ps3, did everything correct but the user i have created do not have permissions to change anything... even if i try to poen "user and groups" automatically receive a message "you have no permissions"
<ng0n> i can't seem to boot it from grub.
<Dj-Pilot94> rererere use sudo COMMAND
<ng0n> it finds the vmlinuz.. but blows up on initrd.
<ng0n> sudo.. hmmm.
<Kalidarn> what's the correct way to change the keyboard layout systemwide?
<ng0n> on initrd it says "no such disk'
<cheako> Hay, runlevel returned unknowen.  so I ran telinit 2 and my system came up.  Would that mean something happened?
<Ritlee> rerere have you tried to use sudo?
<Semitones> Ritlee, ChogyDan, if pulseaudio is already nice -9 by default, would making it even less nice really help things?
<port80> Parogar: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Ritlee> hehe semitones, use nice -7
<ng0n> is there a wubi amd 64 boot CD somewhere ?
<Semitones> ?
<ng0n> i can fix it if i can get into it.
<Semitones> wouldn't that make it stutter more
<Ritlee> your programs open at -9 by default, the lower the number the higher the priority
<Semitones> oooh
<Absolute0> The default ubuntu install has no xorg.conf, how can I add more resolutions?
<Semitones> Ritlee, I thought positive numbers were "nice," ie they let for other things to finish first
<Parogar> I have just made some progess. I was able to put ubuntu at least, back on my PC. but only after removing every single trace of windows. What it seems like is that ubuntu wasn't at fault after all. it seems like Windows didn't like glub, and set off a bomb in everything
<rerere> thank you very much dj-pilot and ritlee yes i already try sudo but it starts saying that my user name is not on sudoers file
<nomnex> Kalidarn, system, preference, keyboard
<ChogyDan> Absolute0: have you tried xrandr?
<Semitones> Ritlee, so the more negative a number was, the higher priority :P
<Ritlee> semitones hehe the - signifies an option
<Absolute0> ChogyDan: I tried the gui tool
<Semitones> oh!
<Semitones> haha
<Billiard> Absolute0: you can use an xorg.conf if you make one
<Ritlee> semitones no
<Absolute0> Billiard: i'd probably mess that up
<Dj-Pilot94> Parogar : Now reinstall windows
<Parogar> The ubuntu disc was able to repair my mbr, and I'm now able to boot into things again, but only after I completley removed everything windows. For better or for worse, looks like I'll be stuck with ubuntu for awhile
<Billiard> Absolute0: what gfx card do you have?
<Absolute0> Billiard: radeon hd 5570
<donvito2> !counterstrike
<Absolute0> not supported :)
<Billiard> Absolute0: ok idk what the ati tool is
<donvito2> !counter-strike
<donvito2> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py
<Dj-Pilot94> Parogor : Now reinstall windows
<Absolute0> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1400 x 1050, maximum 1400 x 1050
<Absolute0> my screen is 1920x1080
<Parogar> Dj-Pilo94: I think I'm going to hold off on that. My #1 use of my PC is programming and watching movies. since I reformatted my PC, I won't be able to use windows anymore anyway
<Hellhound666> this doesn't make any sense, I just installed java and I go to test my java and supposedly it doesn't exist???
<Parogar> Microsoft only lets you format 3 times with the one I bought, after that they won't let you use the serial anymore
<cheako> <Keybuk> cheako: edit /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf and remove "and net-device-up IFACE=lo" from the "start on" line
<donvito2> how to edit ifconfig
<Dj-Pilot94> parogar : Oh wow i forgot but you could install it and use the tiral at least
<Ritlee> parogar, lol call them to activate they'll reset it
<Radio-b> uh
<Dj-Pilot94> And then get a new key
<holmser> I'm trying to set up a mail server, and I can recieve mail perfectly, but when I go to send mail I get this error:  Mar  4 20:10:01 H4ckM3 postfix/smtpd[32548]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from m0f0e36d0.tmodns.net[208.54.14.15]: 554 5.7.1 <holmser171@gmail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<chris@holmser.net> to=<holmser171@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<localhost>
<Radio-b> you can install as many times as you want so long as the hardware doesn't change drastically
<port80> Parogar: if you need windows, you can also do a trick that i am doing.  I have a PC that is work issued, so I cannot put anything on it but I still wanted Linux for my own use.  So I put it on an external usb drive and boot from that when it is not work; leaving the windows C: drive alone.  works fine.
<Red_HamsterX> holmser, that's likely greylisting.
<Kalidarn> how do you make the keyboard map permanent ie: setxkbmap us
<holmser> greylisting?
<Hellhound666> yet somehow I'm playing double dragon in java...yet I can't launch java virtual machine.  java --version
<Dj-Pilot94> I do what port 80 did
<archlich> holmser, you didn't enable mail relaying on postfix
<Red_HamsterX> holmser, send it again in about ten to thirty minutes. Google the concept.
<rastasean> so i'm looking to an alternative to webmin and ebox. does one exist?
<holmser> will do
<Hellhound666> dunno I'll come back...
<Parogar> In the long run this is probably for the best. I don't like how fragile windows is. It blows up if you do anything
<Dj-Pilot94> OLny if you dont know what your doing...
<Ritlee> we might have a convert yet
<Radio-b> I'm really curious as what you are doing Parogar
<ChogyDan> Hellhound666: java -version
<Dj-Pilot94> Me too
<Parogar> I don't profess to be the greatest at anything. But if windows is going to massacre my mbr just because I installed ubuntu
<Parogar> Then perhaps I am not smart enough to use it
<Dj-Pilot94> Lawl
<Dj-Pilot94> How old are you? 13?
<Parogar> 21
<mikebuntu> looking for a gmail checker app of some sort that works with IMAP IDLE and also has filtered notifications... any ideas?
<Scarra3> What is a good software for ubuntu that allows me to encrypt my thumb drives
<Radio-b> your windows 7 serial will work as many times as you want if the hardware doesn't change
<Radio-b> I don't know where you're getting that info from
<Dj-Pilot94> scarra3 - Hang on i can help let me just get the name
<Parogar> I bought an OEM copy from newegg. They don't follow the same rules as regular copies
<mrkim> Parogar, I'm 53 and I can break ubuntu like a champ ;-)
<Radio-b> yeah they do
<Dj-Pilot94> OEM will install 9999999 times if its windows 7
<Hellhound666> ChoggyDan:  can't start java virtual machine
<Radio-b> the only reason it wouldn't validate is if the hardware was changed
<Radio-b> or died somehow
<Radio-b> yeah, I think you have some hardware failure somewhere
<Hellhound666> could not create java virtual machine.  strange I'm playing a java game online right now
<ChogyDan> Hellhound666: o well, when I had 2 -'s, it gave me that error, but one -, it was fine.  Maybe you could pastebin everything
<Parogar> I really don't think my hardware is failing. After reinstalling Ubuntu, and deleting all my windows partitions, I'm able to get into ubuntu and run perfectly
<darkstar1> what is the best GUI program/widget/tool for configuring SAMBA?
<Flare183> !best | darkstar1
<ubottu> darkstar1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holmser> whats strange is that I can telnet into postfix and send messages to my gmail account
<Radio-b> no one knows the story regardless
<holmser> but it won't let me send messages from my phone
<Ritlee> Parogar, seriously, call to activate, they will reset if you explain, they don't ask many q's and it doesn't matter oem or not
<port80> Parogar: there is a learning curve to Linux, but relax, it gets easier.  Besides, if you use windows, you can use it forever and never learn a thing; but w/ Linux you will learn so much every time you boot... explore, enjoy.
<Hellhound666> CoggyDan:  I'm going to try and get some things working and I'll let you know when the errors start flyin at me.
<Scarra3> Ok thx Dj-Pilot94
<Parogar> I am going to stick with it for quite a bit. Ritlee: I will call them, but you really think they will let me reactive if I explain it?
<Hellhound666> thanks though
<Ritlee> hehe port80 i agree completely... though take my class and i might get a fchance to show you a thing or two with windows ;) sadly i have to teach it... amy uses it :(
<Parogar> From this whole experience, I gather that the step where I went wrong, was NOT using a guided install. It was at that point that everything broke
<darkstar1> ubottu: I'm new to the whole linux thing and samba. I'm also determined to fully make the transition this time that's why I'm asking because I'm not even sure I have a gui for configuring it on my system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lyrae> could i ask for ffmeg help here? and encoders?
<Parogar> the only reason I did a manual install in the first place, was because it was the only option that allowed me to select the partition that I wanted to put it on.
<RPS> Hey Guys I'm being asked to reboot from terminal window & I can't figure out if I need to just hit reboot or do something else before I reboot. I've pasted in what they asked for & now I'm not sure... can someone take a moment and look it over?
<Ritlee> Parogar i have two valid license for vista, one for my x64 machine and the other for my old p4, and i blow them out all the time... and forget which went to which
<vavoysh> Hi, I have a question. A few months ago, my computer's sound card started emitting static. I disabled the mike, removed all peripherals, and there was still static. I opened up the case to check the wires, and they appear fine. I have another sound card in my computer, a CA106 Soundblaster, only it doesn't work in ubuntu, even after messing with it in alsamixer. It does work in windows. I went through the huge thread in the fo
<vavoysh> rums pertaining to sound cards, and it didn't work. Can anyone help me either remove the static or get the other sound card to work? Thank you in advance
<mrkim> Parogar, once you get used to it you'll throw rocks at 7
<ZykoticK9> RPS, to reboot from terminal you can use "sudo shutdown -r now"
<RPS> Dang it looks like its sound card day
<Hellhound666> ChoggyDan:  Well i'm installing Netbeans, it has everything so if I still run into problems then I won't know what to do.
<RPS> ZykoticK9, well it's a weird place I'm at
<ZykoticK9> RPS, did you create a pastebin?  if so what's the link?
<Ritlee> Parogar i have two valid license for vista, one for my x64 machine and the other for my old p4, and i blow them out all the time... and forget which went to which
<Ritlee> piss damn netbook
<port80> Ritlee: I am sure I would learn a lot; but i have so much to learn here.  I will say that I think it was a good thing that Microsoft will allow you to download Visual C++ for free.  Perhaps a smart move on their part.
<RPS> ZykoticK9, I'll do it right away! Thanks
<Ritlee> port80, they need a lot more good moves to do anything good anymore
<ChogyDan> Hellhound666: i dunno, sorry
<holmser> anyone feel like taking the time to help me troubleshoot this mail server problem?
<holmser> I would really appreciate it
<Kutakizukari> Installed ubuntu notebook remix, when I try to open an application it says "Failed to execute child process "/usr/games/gnomie? (No such file or directory)". It does this with everything. What is did I do wrong and what can I do to fix it? Thank you!
<hydoskee> I'm trying to install  libmozjs-dev  - and I'm getting " Package libmozjs-dev has no installation candidate"  - but I know it exists and is needed by couchdb
<hydoskee> any ideas?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/KS9isyMD
<Hellhound666> ChoggyDan:  I haven't installed it yet, but I'm sure this will work just fine.
<Ritlee> port80, but i still do much prefer *nix, i teach Solaris 10, before i teach microsoft, and even my students wish they were back using unix
<port80> Ritlee: do you think Microsoft is getting to the point that they are on the decline, given the increase in Linux users, Mac presence and Google's moves?
<mrkim> Please help if you can. Runnin 9.10 (386) w/ nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password sreen then ... the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  Worked with 2 folks here this morning and did verify that my video settings are Ok.  I'm on my second machine which I have also already taken the same 
<Ritlee> many students that didn't know anything about computers other than double click the blue e
<Radio-b> port80: no where close
<Ritlee> mac will never rival microsoft... they're too expensive... otherwise i'd have one too :P
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ng0n> latest wubi upgrade blows up.
<RPS> ZykoticK9, This is where the info came from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vavoysh> Hi, I have a question. A few months ago, my computer's sound card started emitting static. I disabled the mike, removed all peripherals, and there was still static. I opened up the case to check the wires, and they appear fine. I have another sound card in my computer, a CA106 Soundblaster, only it doesn't work in ubuntu, even after messing with it in alsamixer. It does work in windows. I went through the huge thread in the fo
<vavoysh> rums pertaining to sound cards, and it didn't work. Can anyone help me either remove the static or get the other sound card to work? Thank you in advance
<Ritlee> port80, but yes microsoft may not be on the decline but their not climbing near as fast as they were
<Ritlee> vavoysh your card is probably going south
<bazhang> Ritlee, port80 please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vavoysh> Ritlee, which one? The static or the soundblaster?
<Parogar> Just tried reinstalling windows 7, and it blew up ubuntu lol. I guess I really have to pick between one or the other
<Ritlee> vavoysh, the one emitting the static
<Ritlee> sorry bazhang
<Parogar> the mbr doesn't seem to abe able to acoomdate them both. I must be doing something wrong.
<vavoysh> Ritlee, so do you know how to get the soundblaster one working?
<rastasean> hello people. i am looking for an alternative to ebox and webmin. Do any of you know an alternative?
<mrkim> Parogar, you need to install windows 1st, then ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> RPS, i'm no sound expert - but from the help.ubuntu site instructions it seems like you should reboot after your change from your pastebin
<Ritlee> yeah but it under your tire before you go to work
<bowserinmario3>  ok i just installed xbmc live and i have a f6d4050 v2 usb wifi adapter, how do i get it working?
<Ritlee> after my 1 year old soundblaster sc wasn
<port80> sorry bazhang, my appologies
<RPS> I added the line & now just hit reboot? Seems odd, but if thats right
<Ritlee> vavoysh, after my 1 year old soundblaster sc wasn't supported under vista i replaced it with a generic and never looked back
<ZykoticK9> RPS, what do you mean "hit reboot"
<kr0k> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<gopi> hi i am using ubuntu 9.1...after installing on my system having intel graphics card945cg series...i could use the compiz on first start....but i have a viewsonic 22" monitor....i get only max 800x600 resolution....i tries in display setting it shoes max 800x600...the drivers are ok ...how to increase resol?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, reboot the computer
<vavoysh> Ritlee, so just replace the sound card?
<robb> so, what utility to use files that were "deleted" not moved to trash can...?
<Ritlee> vavoysh, most likely they're cheap anymore
<ZykoticK9> RPS, reboot using the "sudo shutdown -r now" command in terminal, or use the GUI restart
<bowserinmario3> it apparently comes with wireless-tools wpasupplicant but how do i acess it?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, and THIS is why I needed help. LOL
<rastasean> gopi, what video card are you plugging it into?
<archlich> anyone here work for canonical?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, I'm embarrassed, but I'd rather be embarrassed than waste a bunch of time ;)
<ZykoticK9> RPS, for sure!
<tomatoes7> any suggestions on a good distro for small kids to use?
<gopi> intel graphics card
<adi_> Help, my Ctrl key is invoking XF86HomePage for reason and so its doing weird stuff and Iḿ unable to use the regular Ctrl shortcuts like Copy/Paste
<bazhang> tomatoes7, edubuntu
<gopi> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Tironn> Would anyone recommend 10.04 for general use?
<rastasean> gopi, is that intergrated onto mobo?
<tomatoes7> bazhang, any others?
<gopi> desktop
<adi_> I installed KeyTouch to fix problems with my Super_L not working but I think it messed up my Ctrl key :(
<genii> Tironn: No
<RPS> ZykoticK9, that command is not working from there ...I'm confused
<rastasean> gopi, desktop what?
<genii> !lucid | Tironn
<ubottu> Tironn: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<FlyingTortoise> Hello
<ZykoticK9> Tironn, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 - but the answer is NO unless you want to help submit bugs :)
<bazhang> tomatoes7, ubuntu support is here, so I would recommend edubuntu ; should you wish a more general chat then  please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> RPS, "sudo shutdown -r now" isn't working?  thanks very strange
<LivePC> Olá a todos
<ZykoticK9> RPS, are you in the vi editor by chance?
<cheako> Goodby all.
<rastasean> RPS, copy the error message here
<rastasean> good by, cheako
 * cheako nods
<RPS> ZykoticK9, this is how I got there .... sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<robb> how do you find the FS (ext2/ext3?) on 8.04?
<port80> RPS: can you CTRL ALT F2 to another terminal?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, I opened that in the terminal
<Ritlee> RPS try telinit 0
<LivePC> é minha primeira vz aki
<LivePC> gostaria de saber se alguém pode m ajudar com uma dúvida
<Satoru-san> LivePC: no
<ZykoticK9> RPS, in nano use Ctrl+O to save, then Ctrl+X to exit then run the shutdown command
<ZykoticK9> RPS, be sure "shutdown" isn't saved in that file though!!!
<mrkim> Please help if you can. Runnin 9.10 (386) w/ nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password screen then ... the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  Worked with 2 folks here this morning and did verify that my video settings are Ok.  I'm on my second machine which I have also already taken the same
<rww> ubottu: pt | LivePC
<ubottu> LivePC: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aidan160>  
<RPS> ZykoticK9, I hit Ctrl+O and it brought up a line at the bottom. File Name to Write: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ZykoticK9> RPS, does that file have everything you have been trying to type in it?  like the shutdown stuff?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, No the only at all that it has is the line it told me to add from the site I sent to you
<robb> i am trying to use recover on 8.04, need to know FS
<ZykoticK9> RPS, then just press Enter
<RPS> ZykoticK9, only thing at all
<Interficio> anyone know a command line way to set an audio output device?
<RPS> ZykoticK9, It says .... Wrote 3 lines
<ZykoticK9> RPS, then ctrl+x to exit
<RPS> ok I'm out of there
<ZykoticK9> RPS, "sudo shutdown -r now" and hopefully your sound will work :)
<rolsworth> i just launched the new version live cd and it pretty much looks the same
<rolsworth> I wonder why they do that
<rolsworth> ubuntu could do with a major face lift
<ZykoticK9> rolsworth, if you're talking about Lucid, join #ubuntu+1 (you basically have to manually set the new theme)
<robb> what would be the user ID of files deleted via "delete" command in a file browser? would it be the actual user, or the bin that did the delete?
 * seanbrystone_ agrees with rolsworth .
<gopi> i dont have xorg.conf
<Ritlee> ummm robb lemme check ;P
<Hellhound666> Interficio:  try alsactl
<rastasean> i'm looking for help/assistance with ebox. anyone use it?
<ZykoticK9> gopi, there isn't one be default in Karmic
<gopi> is that cause of resolution prob
<hellupline> can anyone help me with "quickly", i am having problems with "quickly release"
<Hellhound666> I'm not sure though.
<Dj-Pilot94> hELL sEE MY PM
<gopi> viewsonic lcd 22" i get max resokution 800x00
<gopi> viewsonic lcd 22" i get max resokution 800x600
<Dj-Pilot94> *** I meant HellHelpline
<Dj-Pilot94>  gopi
<RPS> I'm back, but sadly STILL don't have sound
<Dj-Pilot94> RPS - hi there
<rastasean> gopi, are you plugging monitor into video card of mobo or another?
<LivePC> k
<d5j9> Grub is just giving me grub rescue. Can anyone here help?
<d5j9> starts with error: unknown filesystem.
<Ritlee> hmmm rob forgot where the trash bin actually is... though i believe the file will retain it's original owner's name
<gopi> @rasta...i have no video crad externally...i m using my viewsonic with desktop pc's backside blue socket
<d5j9> Computer seems to have just quick while partitioning free space.
<Dj-Pilot94> PLEASE use new windows when helping
<rastasean> gopi, you mean the internal video card of the mother board?
<gopi> yes
<crankbite> anyone know of a work around for locked avi files.....x3player?
<RPS> I just finished checking to make sure things were not muted and they were not ...even in the alsamixer settings from the terminal
<rastasean> gopi, have you done system > admin > hardware drivers
<rastasean> maybe it will scan and see your new monitor attached
<mrkim> Please help if you can. Runnin 9.10 (386) w/ nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password sreen then ... the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  Worked with 2 folks here this morning and did verify that my video settings are Ok.  I'm on my second machine which I have also already taken the same 
<robb> Ritlee: the file did not go to trash can, used the direct delete context menu
<gopi> ya..it says no proprietary driver in use...i can use compiz-effects in 800x600...mean driver is ok i guess
<sensae> Is there any way to turn vsync on in movie player? I'm getting tearing on playback.
<Ritlee> oh then no clue there... i would expect it not to be there without some form of recovery utility
<rastasean> gopi, well when i got my new monitor, it wasn't displaying correctly so i used my video card drivers (different than mobo drivers) to make the adjustments
<robb> Ritlee: yea, using "recover" now, but i am not sure i have ext2 FS
<Ritlee> ah
<robb> some command to confirm?
<Ritlee> check google?
<robb> yea, maybe my google-fu is weak tho
<gopi> @rata wa monitor?
<gopi> @rata which monitor?
<Ritlee> lol
<rastasean> gopi, mine
<seanbrystone_> gopi, this isnt twitter, no need for the @nick. :)
<gopi> k :P
<rastasean> haha
<robb> df
<gopi> rastasean: u use viewsonic?
<rastasean> gopi, no its hanns g
<robb> ah crap, ext3
<crankbite> anyone know of a work around for locked avi files.....x3player?
<rastasean> what other monitor do yuo have?
<Interficio> 'cat /proc/asound/cards' shows 2 cards, as it should. Can anyone tell me how to switch between them via command line?
<osirisx11> how can i go into safe mode when there is no grub prompt? it goes right into ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> osirisx11, hold shift down during boot
<gopi> if i create xorg.conf...do i need to give any chmod the file for permissions
<osirisx11> ty ZykoticK9
<Ritlee> robb try $mount | grep ext
<Ritlee> nm just saw your post above
<coz_> hey guys.. off the wall question... glchess in normal mode is slow and jerky... last install I installed some library  that I cant remember,, for another applications and glchess worked fine    any ideas?
<Billiard> gopi: you probably should make the owner/group root and set it to 644
<Dj-Pilot94> Coz - i cant understand what you said please re-ask
<gopi> k
<coz_> Dj-Pilot94,  ok... applications/games/chess.. the movement of the pieces are slow and "jerky"  last install of karmic... I had installed some application that require a few libraries and after wards chess worked smooth
<RPS> Ok Guys, I actually fixed it with the line I added a 15 minutes ago, but missed one setting ...when I got it right everything is fine now. Thanks to ALL who worked towards helping me fix things! It appears that Ubuntu works too well these days and us "less educated" linux people can;t remember everything we learn because we don;t have to use the things we learn often enough! :) Once again Thanks!
<ranjan> anybody tried the new ubuntu theme?? proposed for Lucid???
<coz_> ranjan,  which theme is that?
<ranjan> coz_, radiance
<bazhang> ranjan, lucid support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<lyrae> the purple and orange one?
<lyrae> its sexy =|
<coz_> ranjan,  no I dont think so ..let me check on my lucid machine if it is there
<gopi> sexy?
<Moat> I'm trying to run a game called "WOrldOfGoo" on ubuntu, I've got whine installed but it's running horribly slow, any ideas?
<ranjan> coz_, i think its the latest addition
<Dj-Pilot94> ran - link please?
<gopi> Moat try changing refresh rate
<genii> Moat: "world of goo" also comes in a linux version
<Moat> how?
<coz_> ranjan,  ok it is there and just enabled that theme...looks nice:)
<Moat> gopi how?
<Moat> genii where?
<genii> Moat: a minute I'll find it
<ranjan> coz_, do you know its based on which theme engine??
<coz_> ranjan,  would you like a screenshot of something opened?
<gopi> Moat: is there a setting in game?for graphics etc
<ranjan> coz_, yes
<coz_> ranjan,  ah let me check onine for that
<ranjan> coz_, k..thanks
<Ritlee> maybe $apt-get install ??
<Moat> gopi; nope
<gopi> Moat:u got compiz working rit?
<coz_> ranjan,  I am not seeing that theme listed here but let me screenshot a few aplications  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid
<hajmola> i'm trying to play songs off the jamendo thing in Rhythmbox and I'm getting this error: "http://api.jamendo.com/get2/stream/track/redirect/?id=377210&streamencoding=ogg2": Not Found
<Ritlee> hey 2 hours in the chan, and i remember why _I_ came in here... lol
<bazhang> !lucid | coz_ ranjan
<ubottu> coz_ ranjan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Jon-4> I just had a USB drive in my computer, and I deleted a file, went to umount it, it said "would you like to empty trash?" I said yes, and then after 2-3 minutes of it still waiting to be safely removed, I pulled it myself. Now over half my files have garbaged names like 6√┤@Bƒσ.╘┴3  Any way to recover my data?
<ranjan> ubottu, actually i want to enable it in karmic ...thats y using this channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ritlee> anyone know how to change "Dell's" version of ubuntu into a real distro without f'ing up the broadcom drivers?
<rww> Ritlee: Do you know which broadcom card you have?
<major_redhat> ranjan: ubottu is a bot, not a person
<ranjan> major_redhat, ok...:)
<Ritlee> rww, ummm gimme a minute lol
<rww> Ritlee: If it's like my Dell netbook, there'll be a sticker on the bottom
<rastasean> anyone know anything about ebox?
<Ritlee> rww its BCM4312
<claws_> guys... i need some good links for learning shell commands
<genii> Moat: http://worldofgoo.com/dl2.php?lk=demo&filename=WorldOfGooDemo.1.41.deb
<gopi> Jon-4: on karmic?
<Serraphyn> Is there an easy way to repartition a hard drive without loosing the data so that I can make a partition to install the pre-release versions of ubuntu?
<booboo> ranjan,  here are a few screenshots of radience  http://www.speedyshare.com/files/21264410/radience.tar.gz
<rastasean> claws_, google them
<rastasean> claws_, what do you want to do?
<Jon-4> gopi: Yes
<Ritlee> rww it's a dell mini-9 fyi
<coz_> ranjan,   that was me from the other machine:)
<rww> Ritlee: do you have an ethernet cable or something you can use for internet access temporarily?
<Ritlee> sure
<claws_> rastasean: well... this is my 10'th day on linux.. i realy need to learn from basics
<Dj-Pilot94> http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<rastasean> claws_, type in a command and --help it will tell you all it does
<Ritlee> rww, plugged in now
<rastasean> claws_, congrats on using linux
<genii> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<rww> Ritlee: Install Ubuntu as normal. After installation, restart into the new install, plug in the ethernet cable, and do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source". Restart. It should then work fine.
<gopi> Jon-4: do a fsck
<rww> Ritlee: the b43-fwcutter package will ask you whether to download firmware during installation. Hit yes, and make sure you leave it connected to the internet all the way through the installation
<carlll> i just got my ubuntu cd in the mail but i realized i want kubuntu WHAT DOES I DO?
<Ritlee> rww okay, got that saved in a txt... now how 'bout the mini's crazy screen size will it be supported?
<Jon-4> gopi: Failed, see http://pastebin.com/GApRNLyx
<vorian> carlll: download kubuntu or request a kubuntu cd from shipit
<carlll> OK i will do that
<rww> Ritlee: I'm using a Dell Mini 10v, with 1024x600 resolution. It works fine, though I occasionally have to hold down alt and drag windows around to see all of them.
<carlll> ty
<Ritlee> rww resolution is 1024x600
<coz_> ranjan,   I dont think those themes will work on karmic however  they do need a different engine and I dont see reference to that
<bazhang> carlll, install kubuntu-desktop then remove gnome?
<Ritlee> rww sweeeeeeeet
<claws_> rastasean: thank u :) im happy it made me able to throw ms cd's in my fireplace yesterday
<gopi> Jon-4: ROOT?
<rastasean> claws_, good place for them! ha
<Ritlee> tyvm sounds like a weekend project
<Jon-4> gopi: Same error. It's in FAT not EXT2
<coz_> ranjan,  however...if you go here    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/install-proposed-community-themes.html  it tells you how to install the updated murrine engine for thise to work in karmic
<Jon-4> gopi: Does fsck work on FAT?
<gopi> Jon-4: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Jon-4> gopi: [FAT32 of course]
<fannagoganna1> Jon-4, fsck works on vfat, prob. not FAT
<ranjan> coz_, k thank you..from the same site i found it..thanks for ur help :)
<Jon-4> I just had a USB drive in my computer, and I deleted a file, went to umount it, it said "would you like to empty trash?" I said yes, and then after 2-3 minutes of it still waiting to be safely removed, I pulled it myself. Now over half my files have garbaged names like 6√┤@Bƒσ.╘┴3  Any way to recover my data?
<genii> Jon-4: fsck.vfat
<genii> Jon-4: Also remember to use something like sync to flush computer data to removable media before actually pulling them out
<Jon-4> genii: Additional help please? It's asking me 1) Copy original to backup 2) Copy backup to original 3) quit, and what do you mean by "use something like sync to flush computer data  . . ."
<rick_> hey whats up?
<mrkim> Please help if you can. Runnin 9.10 (386)  & installed a kernel update this morning, rebooted as instructed. After entering user/pass the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  Worked with 2 folks here this morning and did verify that my video settings are Ok.  I'm on my second machine which I have also already taken the same update but haven't rebooted yet before getting my other
<genii> Jon-4: USB drives, or other removeable media like external hard drives... the data you think is written to them is not always immediately written to the physical device yet but waiting in a queue on the computer until so much data gathers and then it is written. When you issue command: sync     it flushes the data residing on the computer to the external storage and writes it making sure no half-written things are existing.
<carlllewispope> I have a very dumb question, but i want to know the answer,
<carlllewispope> When I'm using windows vista my laptop gets kinda hot, but when i switch to ubuntu on the same laptop it stays between cool and a little warm. why is this?
<Jon-4> genii: Ok, as for now, I want to copy backup TO original yes? This would restore what it can? Other option is copy original to backup.
<Ritlee> carlllewispope, could be just not as many processes taxing out your cpu
<tp43_> carlllewispope, you got viruses
<tp43_> carlllewispope, somebody is sleeping in your bed
<bazhang> tp43_, that is not appropriate for here
<genii> Jon-4: You said earlier yo wanted to try and rescue data off it. For that I'd suggest ddrescue. As for copying orignal to backup or backup to original, etc... I have no context for how you are using that
<Jon-4> genii: Here's context:
<Interficio> now that asoundconf has been removed, how do I switch soundcards?
<Jon-4> sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdc1
<Jon-4> [sudo] password for jon:
<Jon-4> dosfsck 3.0.3, 18 May 2009, FAT32, LFN
<Jon-4> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<Jon-4> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<FloodBot4> Jon-4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jon-4>   65:01/00
 * genii sips
<Jon-4> My bad, should have pastbined it.
<carlll> is there a way to get internet explorer on ubuntu?
<Ritlee> carlll WHY!!!!
<archlich> carlll, yes, check out wine, i'll get you a link
<superfirelord42> carlll: yes, use wine
<genii> carlll: Aside from the question of "WHY?"  google ie4l
<Jon-4> genii: Should I use ddrescue before fsck.vfat ?
<genii> Jon-4: Yes
<carlll> idk i like ie more than any except google's
<archlich> carlll, http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Ritlee> carlll ie is horrible
<archlich> you can install wine from the repositories
<Ritlee> ie is a resource hog, and atleast inside of windows is a portal for malware
<Jon-4> genii: How do I use this? Just sudo ddresuce /dev/sdc1 /some/backup/location?
<superfirelord42> carlll: just to warn you, i show that IE6 is rated only at bronze by the wine appdb
<iflema> carlll copy and paste this into a terminal sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Ritlee> chromium = google chrome?
<ZykoticK9> carlll, if you must have ie (for reasons I cannot even fathom) you might want to check out ies4linux at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<coz_> ranjan,   dont forget to reboot for those to take effect by the way :)
<impi_> morning, and happy friday, does anyone know of some clock in software?
<ZykoticK9> Ritlee, actually "chromium != google chrome"
<Ritlee> lol k thx :P
<DcMeese> Guyz, what are the best ubuntu packages on software center? I have PuTTY already.
<coz_> impi_,   like for the desktop?
<archlich> DcMeese, what are your requirements
<ZykoticK9> Ritlee, chrome is based off of chromium though
<superfirelord42> DcMeese: depends on what you want to do
<tp43_> I think chrome browser is missing zooming and horizontal scroll
<impi_> coz_, uhm, ja or web?
<Jon-4> genii: How do I use this? Just sudo ddresuce /dev/sdc1 /some/backup/location? I don't want to break anything.
<Ritlee> ZykoticK9, love the response, and the extra info thx
<coz_> impi_,  there are several ways to get a clock on the desktop...one is sudo apt-get install screenlets... the other is sudo apt-get install cairo-clock
<coz_> impi_,   that nick reminds me of the now gone pay version of ubuntu
<impi_> coz_, lol sorry, maybe i explained wrong. clock-in to show my boss when i arrive at the office and when i leave :D
<DcMeese> Im a webdesigner, I create iPhone themes, and I want to create cydia repositories, and also compile deb's
<coz_> impi_,  oh  sorry :)
<coz_> impi_,  time clock
<impi_> coz_, ja in my country south africa an impi is a zulu warrior - lol
<impi_> coz_, thank you let me check it out
<coz_> impi_,  yes and  the icon for  impi linux was a zulu shield
<Jon-4> I just had a USB drive in my computer, and I deleted a file, went to umount it, it said "would you like to empty trash?" I said yes, and then after 2-3 minutes of it still waiting to be safely removed, I pulled it myself. Now over half my files have garbaged names like 6√┤@Bƒσ.╘┴3  Any way to recover my data? [I have ddresuce but I don't want to use it improperly, anyone help?]
<superfirelord42> Jon-4: umount the drive now to preserve data
<Ritlee> jon-4 haven't you been listening to what people have been telling you?
<coz_> ranjan,  i am liking this one theme radiance  :)
<Jon-4> Ritlee: He just told me to "run ddresuce" and didn't tell me how to use it. Thanks for being a jerk
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: Done
<rastasean> does ANYONE have experience with ebox?
<superfirelord42> Jon-4: use ddrescue to make sure to get a good image of the USB drive.
<DcMeese> archlich & superfirelord42:  Im a webdesigner, I create iPhone themes, and I want to create cydia repositories, and also compile deb's... I am also interested in customizing the boot menu...
<soreau> ! anyone | rastasean
<ubottu> rastasean: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<archlich> DcMeese, mind if i pm you? i have a hust list
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: so remount, and then do sudo ddresuce /dev/sdc1 /some/backup/location  ?
<archlich> huge* list
<Hellhound666> Is there a way to list IDE devices like you can with pci or usb devices?
<rastasean> I am looking assistance with ebox and installing it on ubuntu.
<DcMeese> archlich: Go ahead
<superfirelord42> Jon-4: you should not need to remount the drive
<{CR}ronos> hi my video card has fried so i am now using my onboard graphics, but i do not have the correct drivers installed. how can i do this?
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: ok
<DcMeese> HUST LIST!!?!!
<Ritlee> Jon-4, http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue
<rastasean> {CR}ronos, attempt to scan hardware
<cy__> hello very one
<carlll> ok i know i just asked about ie but i also want THE FASTEST browser. (any suggestions?)
<superfirelord42> DcMeese: from what I read, cydia tutorials for debian are valid in ubuntu. i dont know about iphone themes, i tend to only do function grub modifications, so i dont know anything special for that, but I found a list of software for web devel for ubuntu http://tips.webdesign10.com/using-linux-for-web-design-and-development-ubuntu
<Hellhound666> what's the command for this cronos?
<soreau> {CR}ronos: What is your card model as reported by the output of lspci|grep VGA?
<Hellhound666> oh lol
<Hellhound666> I'm an idiot
<coz_> carlll,  chromium....
<natethegreat1419> logout
<coz_> carlll,  if you want one that already to go
<superfirelord42> Jon-4: once you use the drive to get an image of the drive, you can try to run photorec to recover individual files from both the drive and the image. Is this a flash disk or a usb hard disk?
<dyess002> I need help     I have changed to a session called Matchbox and now it is unresponsive and I can't log out and change the session. I can Log out but it don't give me the option to change sessions anymore it just goes back to Matchbox
<superfirelord42> carlll: IMHO that is chrome/chromium
<archlich> carlll, prism =p
<archlich> Hellhound666, you can do a fdisk -l   to show all disk drives/partitions
<Hellhound666> I'm looking for an old DVD drive connected via IDE
<dyess002> I have tried   gdmflexiserver but that won't work
<Hellhound666> archlich:  I need to scan for CD drives
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: This is just a 4GB USB thumb stick, so I would assume it's flash.
<soreau> dyess002: Sounds like its bypassing your DM
<archlich> Hellhound666, lshal might suite your needs
<superfirelord42> Hellhound666: did the BIOS show that the drive is connected during post?
<coz_> carlll,  the problem with chormium is it doesnt have the plugins that I use on firefox
<soreau> dyess002: How did you enable the matchbox session?
<mdel> coz_: yeah like FIREBUG
<superfirelord42> Jon-4: okay
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: Almost done first pass through [just a --no-split] with 0 errors
<dyess002> I loged out and changed it from there
<coz_> mdel,  havent tried that one  ..googling now :)
<mdel> coz_: only useful if your a webdev
<Hellhound666> superfirelord:  yes it sure did it's weird.
<srini> Ubuntu Support Internet Explorer>
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: Finished with 0 errors.
<RPS> Guys is there any other place to check volume controls. Mine seems a little bit lower than before. I opened alsamixer in the terminal and cranked it up to 100
<xiambax> Hey, I just had an idea but I don't know if anyone has done it before. I installed the ubuntu netbook remix UI on a base install of ubuntu for a HDTV setup and it works awesome
<superfirelord42> Jon-4: you used it to create an image file?
<holgatti> Can anyone tell me how to install my drivers for a Gforce 6600? where can I find the drivers for kharma koala?
<coz_> mdel,  oo I play and tinker so maybe I can try this one :)
<Hellhound666> superfirelord:  It has to be some sort of hardware failure.  maybe there is a bent pin in there, or the drive is just failing.  It's really old.
<xiambax> The big clickable buttons work great
<mdel> coz_: its awesome.. simply the best
<superfirelord42> Hellhound666: thats really strange there, normally from my expirence if it shows in POST, linux finds it
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: I ran "sudo ddrescue --no-split /dev/sdc1 usbback1 usblog1"  which as far as I know takes the USB drive, does not split sectors, and makes a full backup to usbback1 and a log usblog1
<absolutex3> lolz  Youg is root on his box
<fluxy> Hello. Is there a (simple) means to do mesh (wifi) networking in ubuntu?
<Jon-4> superfirelord42: It finished with 0 errors.
<genii> Jon-4: Apologies, had a system lockup and required reboot. Syntax is like: ddrescue /dev/sdX# /some/other/place/not/on/sdX#/backupname.img
<Jon-4> genii: Does it work without *.img?
<Jon-4> genii: I just ran "sudo ddrescue --no-split /dev/sdc1 usbback1 usblog1" and it finished with 0 errors.
<Hellhound666> superfirelord:  I'm looking for a program that will scan my system hardware right now.  maybe a diag program would help too.
<genii> Jon-4: Yes, .img is optional just makes it easier to know what type of file it is
<superfirelord42> Hellhound666: not sure on that and im trying to log off, genii you got Jon-4?
<holgatti> Can anyone tell me how to install my drivers for a Gforce 6600?
<genii> superfirelord42: For a little while at least
<Jon-4> genii: Does 0 errors mean that it did not recover anything?
<dyess002> soreau:  I had a login screen before that but not anymore it goes straight to Matchbox
<superfirelord42> genii I was going to have him run photorec to try to recover files on the USB
<soreau> {CR}ronos: Whats wrong with your drivers exactly?
<srini> i want to use internet explorer on ubuntu... how to install???
<genii> Jon-4: No, it means that it took a bit-by-bit copy of the hard drive or partition and copied that to a file without experiencing a problem
<holgatti> dont know where to get drivers that are compatible
<today> srinni install inside wine
<Hellhound666> superfirelord:  alright I'll let ya go thanks for the help anyway.
<Jon-4> genii: Alright. What is the next step?
<blakkheim> srini: why would you do that
<tp43_> omg, why people luv ie so much?
<FireCrotch> srini: I wouldn't recommend that at all - you're better off running Internet Explorer inside of a Windows virtual machine
<soreau> dyess002: Try getting to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1, then kill X and do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xiambax> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiambax/4407479317/ <--- netbook remix UI running on HDTV
<today> tp43 ihate IE
<xiambax> pretty sweet eh?
<Ritlee> srini seriously we were just there.... WHY!?!?!
<today> i usually run FF
<soreau> ! pm | {CR}ronos
<ubottu> {CR}ronos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FireCrotch> srini: that said, there is a project called ies4linux that allows you to do so, available here: http://www.tatanka.com.br
<tp43_> I always install firefox, I never use ie, if I am on a windows os
<johnnyCbad> What time did the new Lucid themes roll out? They're really great :)
<carlll> i want "object dock" but idk if it comes FOR linux
<genii> Jon-4: You then loop-mount the file that was made and try to copy whatever might be useful from it
<srini> FireCrotch:: Wine support ie?
<Ritlee> why leave windows if you can't leave IE?
<DcMeese> srini: Why IN THE WORLD would you want IE on linux? For webpage testing?
<Jon-4> genii: Assume I am a complete noob. I don't know how to do that.
<soreau> {CR}ronos: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com and quit pmming me please
<Hellhound666> whoa whoa whoa somebody wants IE on linux...wow
<FireCrotch> srini: Pretty much. The link that I posted makes it pretty easy to set up - it does all of the special wine configuration for you
<Hellhound666> trying to run IE in wine?
<johnnyCbad> Haha IE on linux
<tp43_> lol
<tato_42> i thought Lucid wasn't coming out until april
<Ritlee> lol second person tonight is getting even more of a response
<Jon-4> genii: The drive mounts fine, and the files that ARE there are fine, the issue is there are blocks of files with very odd files names that are completly unusable, I am assuming this is fragmented data from a bad removal.
<coz_> its not
<johnnyCbad> It can be done, install wine-tricks
<genii> !loopmount
<genii> Hm
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<coz_> tato_42,  I mean you are correct
<Hellhound666> I don't even use IE on my win7 partition.
<tp43_> yeah, thats the second dude, unless he just changed nick
<johnnyCbad> It isn't out, I'm using the dev release
<Flannel> !ies4linux | srini
<ubottu> srini: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<DcMeese> !wtfroflcopters
<genii> Jon-4: Use the iso loopmount instructions but specify: -t vfat      for filetype
<DcMeese> !google IE sucks
<carlll> i want "object dock" but idk if it comes FOR linux.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> DcMeese: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<johnnyCbad> Lucid is going to be the best release yet, even if a lot is the default app choices for me
<FireCrotch> DcMeese: If you'd like to play with the bot, please do so in a private message
<srini> ok Thankyou
<coz_> carlll, well there are docks available for linux  one is almost identical to the macosx dock  named cairo-dock
<{CR}ronos> http://pastebin.com/yWYQPYND
<johnnyCbad> Wish they'd get rid of openoffice though when google docs is o good
<carlll> coz_,where can i get this "cairo-dock"??
<johnnyCbad> I like AWN
<coz_> carlll,   meet me in #cairo-dock channel
<carlll> ok
<Jon-4> genii: These are the same garbaged files as before. The others [that were still okay] have already been backed up.
<Hellhound666> contstat problems with this java crap!!!
<tp43_> I think cairo-docks is more functional
<Jon-4> genii: Is there anything else I can do to try and restore those files?
<Ritlee> johnny then how would you put ona presentation withouht openoffice presenter? will google docs full screen a second monitor?
<Hellhound666> I just installed jdk, now I'm trying to install netbeans and at the bottom it says "No compatible JDK found"
<today> how about Laptop mode some body
<johnnyCbad> Ritlee: Fair point, not sure on that
<Ritlee> johnnyCbad, hehe ;) just playin devils advocate
<johnnyCbad> Ritlee: Although ubuntu has two virtual desktops default, it's totally possible
<claws_> no sound on youtube :( anyone ?
<Flannel> johnnyCbad, Ritlee: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that conversation, mind taking it there?  thanks
<johnnyCbad> Flannel: Opps, sorry
<Ritlee> sorry flannel
<Hellhound666> carlll:  u can easily get cario-dock through synaptic
<Jon-4> genii: Would it be time to try fsck.vfat? I don't mean to bother you but these files are important.
<rpk> Hey, does anyone know of any well written guides to fixing internet connection problems (i'm on ubuntu server 10.04.a.3 btw)?
<Hellhound666> carlll:  or through the command line but you have to add the repository first I think.
<Flannel> rpk: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks.
<guest1> claws: Did you check your ALSA settings?
<rpk> Flannel: I'm pretty sure its not a lucid specific issue?  still go there anyways/
<rpk> ?
<claws_> guest1: doesnt say me anything
<guest1> claws: What do you mean?
<Flannel> rpk: Yep, alphas mean things breaking randomly is normal, so it could very well be that.
<rpk> Flannel: kk
<guest1> I am excited for 10.04
<claws_> the system has sound.. but when playing through youtube... sound doesnt work
<today> how share data between Ubuntu and window xp ? ^^ can any one help me
<guest1> today: Do you need to access the files in windows?
<Ritlee> today are they seperate boxes?
<today> Guest1 i want share data
<today> i want share date about ubuntu and windows xp at Lan
<guest1> today: You can create a NTFS or FAT partition and then both linux and windows can see it
<SirVirtue> Hi guys, I was wondering if you could help me with a weird problem with apt
<Jon-4> genii: Are you there?
<Flannel> !samba | today, you want samba:
<ubottu> today, you want samba:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ritlee> today share a folder with full perms off of windows , and connect to it under ubuntu
<guest1> SirVirtue: Whats going on?
<today> Guest1 i see we can use Sam ba
<Ritlee> should find it under the file browser
<Jon-4> I just had a USB drive in my computer, and I deleted a file, went to umount it, it said "would you like to empty trash?" I said yes, and then after 2-3 minutes of it still waiting to be safely removed, I pulled it myself. Now over half my files have garbaged names like 6√┤@Bƒσ.╘┴3  Any way to recover my data? [I have used ddrescue to create a backup, no errors were found. What is...
<guest1> Today: I have never used it, but it looks as if it will work fine
<Jon-4> ...the next step?]
<SirVirtue> getting a segmentation fault or something
<SirVirtue> should I post the error message?
<SirVirtue> it's not too long
<today> you never share in LAN Guest1
<Ritlee> lol sir probably not you'll be silenced
<SirVirtue> *nod*
<SirVirtue> I haven't been on irc for a while
<Ritlee> hehe
<SirVirtue> forgotten the etiquette
<guest1> today: No, I rarely use Windows.
<Ritlee> heh been damn near 12 years for me
<SirVirtue> so pastebin then?
<Ritlee> yeah
<today> how do we share data from windows xp to ubuntu 9.10 Guest1
<guest1> Today: I just mount my windows partition, then copy and paste any files I need to move.
<soreau> {CR}ronos: You need to uninstall the nvidia glx driver module
<today> means, i want to share data for other PC on LAN ( local Aera network) guest1
<Ritlee> today, try $mount -t NTFS <ip address of windowsbox>:<share name> /<mount point>
<Ritlee> today i think i got the syntax right
<SirVirtue> http://pastebin.com/hg94PMDA
<guest1> Today: I have no clue, but I think Ritlee knows
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: ^^
<today> i dont understand what you say Ritlee
<Ritlee> but also if you use the file browser in ubuntu it will most likely find the share on it's own if you look under network
<Jon-4> I just had a USB drive in my computer, and I deleted a file, went to umount it, it said "would you like to empty trash?" I said yes, and then after 2-3 minutes of it still waiting to be safely removed, I pulled it myself. Now over half my files have garbaged names like 6√┤@Bƒσ.╘┴3  Any way to recover my data? [I have used ddrescue to create a backup, no errors were found. What is...
<Jon-4> ...the next step?]
<today> i see, we can insall samba for share some thing at LAT
<Logikos> got a new computer that is 64bit that came with windows7 on it, my partition programs wont work with 64bit for some reason .. if i boot to the ubuntu run cd, can i partition it useing gparted?
<{CR}ronos> thanx but how do i go about doing that
<Ritlee> today, an example $mount -t NTFS 192.168.0.100:sharefolder /mnt
<today> at LAn, but i don know how to config samba Ritlee
<Logikos> i want to resize the primary partition
<Logikos> and make another partition
<Ritlee> ummm shouldn't need any config should work once installed
<thales> Where is the Ubuntu 10 beta available for download?
<guest1> Logikos: You can do it that way, or you can use the tool in windows
<today> wow, it's straight
<Logikos> the tool in windows doesnt allow me to shrink the partition enough
<soreau> {CR}ronos: Look for packages with ii next to them in the output of  dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia
<Ritlee> straight?
<today> thales:  at Ubuntu.com
<guest1> Logikos: Do you have the windows CD?
<thales> I'm stumped looking for them at ubuntu.com
<Logikos> on a 1TB drive with only like 15GB used .. it only allows me to cut the drive in half or so
<Logikos> i want a 100GB drive for primary
<Logikos> and the rest secondary
<today> Ritlee: do you know how to config samba
<kayve> I have Matlab and it requires this libdap thing and I'm lost
<Ritlee> today, samba shouldn't need any configuring
<{CR}ronos> thanks
<Logikos> i dont have the windows cd no
<kayve> it slurps data. I got rpms used alien
<Ritlee> today, or do you mean to download?
<Logikos> pc came with it pre-loaded
<Logikos> but i have a win7 iso downloaded
<Jon-4> I just had a USB drive in my computer, and I deleted a file, went to umount it, it said "would you like to empty trash?" I said yes, and then after 2-3 minutes of it still waiting to be safely removed, I pulled it myself. Now over half my files have garbaged names like 6√┤@Bƒσ.╘┴3  Any way to recover my data? [I have used ddrescue to create a backup, no errors were found. What is...
<today> what download ri
<Jon-4> ...the next step?]
<Logikos> via torrent
<SirVirtue> thales: I don't think the beta is acutally out yet
<Logikos> that i can load into a virtial drive
<guest1> Logikos: I never had luck using Gparted to shrink my drive.  Maybe someone else can help a little more
<SirVirtue> thales: there is an alpha though
<SirVirtue> thales: gimmie a sec
<genii> Jon-4: Apologies, helping my roomate get his webcam going under Kubuntu. The idea of using ddrescue is to make a frozen image of the disk, errors and all, into a file which you can mount into a directory, then pluck the important things which remain from there to somewhere you want to save them. So to loop-mount you use the same idea as loopmounting an iso file
<SirVirtue> thales: I'll find a url
<thales> Alpha works for me,
<guest1> Out of curiosity, anyone here using their iphone in linux?
<Jon-4> genii: This is done. Is there a way to recover the fragmented files now?
<genii> Jon-4: eg: sudo mount -t vfat /ddrescueimagefile /some/directory
<Ritlee> today, if you dont
<Ritlee> today if you don't have samba installed yet ummm let me figure that one out...
<Logikos> so useing Gparted isnt a good solution
<{CR}ronos> soreau will i uninstall these?
<today> i installed samban Ritlee
<Netwizz> I installed Ubuntu tonight
<ZykoticK9> thales, get the Alpha daily from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<genii> Jon-4: You can theoretically run fsck.vfat on the mounted directory
<Netwizz> It was pretty easy to install; I mus tsay
<Netwizz> When does the new RTM get released?
<genii> Jon-4: If it works you can then use it on the original
<thales> awesome, thank you very much. :-)
<today> but i cant share my data for my friend ( use XP)
<guest1> Netwizz: Now try to install Gentoo :)
<Ritlee> today, okay then it should be ready to go, no config needed
<Jon-4> genii: What options should I be looking for?
<Netwizz> I bet that is a lot more work
<SirVirtue> ZykoticK9: cheers
<guest1> You have no idea
<today> i dont thing so Ritlee
<Netwizz> I have not even figured out getting everything working on Ubuntu again.  It has been almost 2 years since I last ran it, so it will take some time to get it working perfect, but I think it should be easier this time.
<today> because, i try to share folder, but not done
<Jon-4> genii: Oh, and the data is far more important frankly. I can always reformat the drive.
<Ritlee> today, i could be wrong but i don't remember doing a config for it, it worked as is
<soreau> {CR}ronos: You need to remove the nvidia glx driver packages. It should be ok to leave the alias packages installed
<genii> Jon-4: Generally if you use "-f" on fsck it tries to auto-fix erors
<today> it so ok Ritlee :)
<guest1> Netwizz: It is.  I am in the same boat.  I went back to Linux after a 4 year absence but I only use Windows to print and for iTunes
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: did you get a chance to suss out my error?
<today> what version linux you use Ritlee?
<genii> Jon-4: When it finds unlinked files, etc it will usually put them in a dir called lost+found
<Ritlee> SirVirtue, piss what was it again?
<Ritlee> today, ubuntu 8.04
<Jon-4> genii: Says "is a directory" when I attempt to run it on /media/temp [where I mounted the image file with loop-back]
<smartfisher> hello
<Tecan> is the server down for karmic debs ?
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: http://pastebin.com/hg94PMDA
<soreau> {CR}ronos: After this, you need to remove or rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<genii> Jon-4: OK, hangon
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: do you want a pm so it's easier to keep track?
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: (you seem to be getting hounded :P)
<today> how about 's Login Screen on Karmic Ritlee?
<Ritlee> SirVirtue, i
<Ritlee> SirVirtue, i'm good so your trying to install rhythm box?
<today> how is login screen change? Ritlee
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: well not really, it just pops up every time I try to do something with apt
<SirVirtue> also totem
<Ritlee> today, dunno i've only spent any surmountable time with 8.04
<Ritlee> SirVirtue, OH
<today> ;-)you wait 10.4 release Ritlee
<Ritlee> SirVirtue, that's beyond me then sounds like apt is bugged
<Netwizz> Yeah it is going to be tough to relearn linux
<SirVirtue> :(
<Ritlee> today, lol hopefully better lookin than 9.'04
<genii> Jon-4: the fsck.vfat manpage doesn't have some force or override option for loopmount, unfortunately.It wants to work only on partitions, etc. So try to recover from the mounted image what you can, then run the fsck.vfat with -y option on the affected drive and check the lost+found directory there after for recovered files
<Ritlee> ahwell i
<Ritlee> ahwell i'm out, thanx all
<shazbotmcnasty> what do I do if I think someone is going to try and hack me?
<SirVirtue> Ritlee: oh well, thanks for you time
<shazbotmcnasty> like.....
<shazbotmcnasty> now
<today> Bye Ritlee
<guest1> Netwizz: Its not that bad with Ubuntu.  I have had a hard time with some things, but this chat and all the forums are amazing!
<SirVirtue> *your
<hackoo1> hello
<Jon-4> genii: Unfortunately because I had created the backup, I have done a few things to my original USB drive. Is there a way to restore it or emulate a mount as a physical device for fsck.vfat?
<Netwizz> Yeah
<Netwizz> I used to run Ubuntu exclusively in 2006, 7, and part of 8
<genii> Jon-4: No method that I know of
<Netwizz> I ran Dapper Drake through 8.04
<Netwizz> Or actually 7.10
<guest1> Netwizz: Why did you leave?
<genii> Jon-4: You can use the ddrescue image however to write it exactly back to a usb stick using dd
<SirVirtue> anyone else here an ap
<SirVirtue> anyone else here an apt-get wizz?
<Netwizz> The Video driver broke for Nvidia GLX
<mrpink57> guest1: same reason we all do further customization
<genii> Jon-4: eg: sudo dd if=/the/ddrescue-imagename of=/dev/sdX#
<Netwizz> Each time I rebooted, I had to re-install the video driver, and it stunk?
<genii> Jon-4: Then run fsck.vfat on that
<shazbotmcnasty> what do I do if I think someone is going to try and hack me?????
<genii> shazbotmcnasty: Unplug the ethernet cable
<guest1> Netwizz: Tell me about it.  I HATE proprietary drivers.  I have ATI and I swear I will never support them again
<guest1> Netwizz: How is the driver issue now?
<alankila> Netwizz: sounds more like ubuntu bug than nvidia bug, though. The driver worked but it screwed up something.
<today> my Ubuntu run Gnome 2.28, how do we upgrade Gnome man
<Netwizz> I have no driver issue
<Netwizz> I did a clean install of 9.04 64 bit
<Netwizz> I was running 7.10 32 bit
<Netwizz> No problems yet anyway
<bowserinmario3> im having troubling enabling my wifi usb adapter (050d:935b) any help?
<guest1> Do you use the open source driver?
<Netwizz> The problem is that it will probably take forever to get everythign up and runnign again
<Jon-4>  genii of=sdx#  realy? never seen sdx before only sdc and sda
<Netwizz> @bowserinmario3 you need the ndiswrapper unless that changed in the last couple years
<alankila> Jon-4: x means "fill in what suits for you"
<bowserinmario3> on the ndiswrapper website they don't mention support for my usb
<genii> Jon-4: "sdX#" means substitute for "X" the letter of your real drive and for "#" put the partition number: eg: sda3   or so
<Netwizz> You really just have to try it
<Netwizz> I was able to make it work with my old Netgear WG111 or something like that
<bowserinmario3> yea ill give it a shot
<bowserinmario3> thanks
<genii> Jon-4: But use some USB stick name and not sda3 as i just wrote
<Netwizz> There must be some switches
<Netwizz> I think you did something like ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver.inf
<Netwizz> regardless man ndiswrapper
<Netwizz> or ndiswrapper -?
<genii> Jon-4: I must leave for sleep soon, it's 1:17AM here
<Jon-4> genii: OH NO I USED SDA3  *computer dies*   haha, don't worry :D
<Jon-4> genii: What would you recommend after fsck.vfat? -y on drive? Any options left?
<Jon-4> ignore ?, typo
<SirVirtue> one last try, anyone here an apt-get wizz?
<genii> Jon-4: Check in the directory on the drive called lost+found. If any unattached files were found it will file them in there. No names though just sequential numbered files so tedious to wade through
<Netwizz> I have never seen anything in there
<Netwizz> what does NTFS have for Lost and Found?
<genii> Jon-4: (but at least hopefully somewhat intact)
<Netwizz> Where do those files go?  chkdsk?
<genii> Netwizz: this isn't a Windows support channel
<devD> My karmic have a serious problem, my keyboard freezes sometimes and I need to restart system , this time its freezed and not unfreezing even after reboot. what to do now ?
<theadmin> devD: And how on earth do you type? :/ This sounds like a problem of IBus if you're using it
<today> i have trouble some thing like devD
<today> i dont use ctri - keyboard
<evan0116> so Karmic never wakes up when idle and i move the mouse
<evan0116> how can i fix that?
<today> when i run VLC and turn on Playlis ( Ctrl + L) it not work
<today> help me now
<FireCrotch> SirVirtue: What is your apt-get question/problem?
<theadmin> today: Check whether the layout is set correctly
<today> how theadmin
<{CR}ronos> anyone else get really slow transfer speeds to a usb device in 9.10?
<SirVirtue> FireCrotch: http://pastebin.com/hg94PMDA does that make any sense to you?
<theadmin> today: System  - Preferences - Keyboard - Layouts
<theadmin> {CR}ronos: Yeah, if it's a NTFS device
<today> i run Ubuntu on HP 540 Laptop , how choice layouts corrects theadmin
<SirVirtue> it's a segmentation fault trying to install remove a couple of packages
<Enissay> {CR}ronos, yeah , me!!
<theadmin> today: Sorry, never saw those %) I'm on an ASUS. Might be a good idea to check your manufacturer's site
<DcMeese> How do I view & kill processes in ubuntu?
<{CR}ronos> i get slow transfer speeds on all formats
<evan0116> Why does ubuntu 9.10 never wake up after monitor is set to black? and how can i fix this?
<theadmin> DcMesse: killall processname to just kill. You can install "htop" to view all processes.
<theadmin> evan0116: Seems like something with motherboard or it's drivers
<DcMeese> theadmin: Thx....
<tom_mahoon1> hey guys i'm trying to update my nice on my file server over the network. i've compiled a new driver, but it keeps loading the old one. any ideas on how to get rid of the old driver and replace it with the new one?
<today> im comming theadmin
<Enissay> DcMeese, or you can use System>Administration>System monitor
<today> plzz support me
<evan0116> the admin: i do have a relatively old system, an 05 dell. any suggestions?
<theadmin> evan0116: Actually, if Dell produces Linux drivers, check for those
<theadmin> today: Huh? o_O
<FireCrotch> SirVirtue: Are those the only two packages that have the problem?
<today> about my keyboard
<SirVirtue> FireCrotch: yup
<evan0116> theadmin: drivers for the motherboard, correct?
<theadmin> today: Oh, check your manufacturer's site, maybe they have some forum or IRC channel or just some info on this
<theadmin> evan0116: Yeah
<today> how config layout keyboard , i use HP 540 Laptop
<evan0116> theadmin: thank you im checking now
<SirVirtue> FireCrotch: pops up evertime I try and do something with apt
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-hello-][][][
<SirVirtue> FireCrotch: although it doesn't seem to inhibit the installation of removal of other packages
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-somebody here-][][][
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-somebody have some password for nod32 actualizated-][][][
<theadmin> ]|[RoMeO]|[: Stop writing ][][][-like this-][][]] please, it floods somewhat
<FireCrotch> SirVirtue: Yeah, it won't stop any other packages from installing and will happen every time you use apt
<dehqan> how remove configure files of purged package ?
<theadmin> ]|[RoMeO]|[: This is Ubuntu support channel, and piracy is not greeted here.
<theadmin> dehqan: When you purge they're automatically deleted
<FireCrotch> SirVirtue: Not sure how to resolve it, I've seen some suggestions that it may be due to a broken dependency
<dehqan> theadmin: what is the difference betweeen purge and remove ?
<SirVirtue> FireCrotch: fair enough
<claws_> the system has sound.. but when playing through youtube... sound doesn't work.. any help will be much appreciated
<strauss-barium> I have a ThinkPad with an Intel Wi-Fi/WiMAX 6050-series card, but the firmware seems to be missing.
<DcMeese> Hey ]|[RoMeO]|[
<theadmin> Bleh. Why Ubuntu LAMP renamed "apachectl" to "apache2ctl" and "htdocs" to "/var/www"?
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-yes-][][][
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-im here-][][][
<devD> My keybord locked in karmic, how to unlock it ? I am in other OS now ?
<theadmin> dehqan: Remove leaves configs, Purge removes them
<SirVirtue> FireCrotch: I was just going to try a clean intall but Im on my eeepc and am having troubles with installing from USB
<SirVirtue> might be a project for another day
<SirVirtue> cheers anyway
<SirVirtue> might see you later
<Archy1987> how to install global equalizer on ubuntu???
<]|[RoMeO]|[> <@  Dcmeese @>· ][][][--][][][
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-im here-][][][
<claws_> pleas dont let all the help FLOOD in
<Flannel> ]|[RoMeO]|[: Please turn that off
<Archy1987> how to install global equalizer on ubuntu???
<theadmin> Flannel: He's a spammer, look a few messages above... :/ he's asking for a NOD32 key :/
<dehqan> how to fix this ? http://pastebin.com/zHjaQWzT ?  libgd2-noxpm and  libg2 also are removed
<theadmin> Archy1987: Stop repeating quickly, it won't make anyone help you more or less
<Netwizz> Where I work, I have to deploy a Server 2003 Domain controller tomorrow; I am not happy
<alankila> Archy1987: a global equalizer, like for sound? I'd imagine that falls in pulseaudio's turf, but I have never seen any kind of DSP systems for it, oddly enough.
<Archy1987> theadmin, what is minimum time to repeat?
<Cedna> try apt-get install -f
<theadmin> Archy1987: It's not stated, but not like every minute %) Maybe in ten minutes or so...
<Flannel> Archy1987: 20 or so minutes is a good starting point.  Take the time in between to checkthe internet/forums/etc
<Archy1987> theadmin, ok, thanks for info. Sorry for my incompetence
<DcMeese> Otherwise peoples Getz mad
<Cedna> does packages looks like depended some packages...
<Flannel> Archy1987: Everyone's new at some point, no big deal.
<claws_> GUYS!!  the system has sound.. but when playing through youtube... sound doesn't work.. any help will be much appreciated...
<Archy1987> alankila, yes, global equalizer - not equalizer foru separate program
<theadmin> claws_: Sounds like some flash player bug to me
<alankila> pulseaudio is strangely half-baked. It doesn't seem to have any DSP programs, and no GUIs to tune them. :-/
<Cedna> ...or also you can try does package manually..
<alankila> At least nothing I saw with "apt-cache search pulseaudio" discovered anything that looked like DSP To me
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-when is my turn?-][][][
<Archy1987> ok, i will try pulseaudio
<claws_> theadmin: can i do a apt-get install flashplayer ?
<alankila> Archy1987: you're already using it. I'm just saying nobody has had your concern at heart so far
<]|[RoMeO]|[> ][][][-!list-][][][
<theadmin> claws_: We have a flash player package. In Interpid and earlier: flashplugin-nonfree, starting from Jaunty - flashplugin-installer
<Bash23> Hey guysc
<Bash23> Does anyone know how I can fix GDM?
<evan0116> dell is no help when comes to linux drivers
<evan0116> night guys
<Bash23> It says "cannout find custom.conf"
<Moat> hi my icons and coloured backrounds are now showing up properly as according to my theme i have set
<Moat> what do i do?
<theadmin> Moat: What's the problem with that?
<ubuntufreak> How can i remove the Google Chrome which i installed using the .deb file in my ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Bash23> Anyone?
<Moat> with my icons and windows theadmin
<Cedna> please let us show Xorg logs..
<claws_> ah gr8! now my firefox wont start cuz it have hangd up
<theadmin> ubuntufreak: Just like any normal package, but i don't know it's name, search Synaptic
<claws_> so what do i do ?
<Moat> theadmin they are not showing up accorind to my theme
<Bash23> It's loading the background but the login window isn't showing up
<theadmin> Moat: Maybe the corresponding GTK engine is not installed
<Moat> whaaa
<Moat> they worked before
<Moat> now they don't
<Moat> all i did was install a graphics triver
<dehqan> any opinion ?
<ubuntufreak> theadmin: thanks would check that
<theadmin> ubuntufreak: Check what? o_O
<theadmin> Moat: Hm, strange
<Moat> yah
<Moat> i'll send u a pic of the problem
<alankila> Archy1987: I found a hack based on ladspa and telling pulseaudio to route its sound output through user's .asoundrc
<Archy1987> alankila, how to access pulseaudio output settings?
<dyess002> soreau:  are u still in here
<ubuntufreak> theadmin: i mean the synaptic to remove the chrom package
<soreau> dyess002: Sure, why?
<theadmin> ubuntufreak: Ah, okay
<alankila> Archy1987: maybe there's a better part than this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 (see Appendix D), maybe not
<alankila> a better way, not part.
<dyess002> i finally got it fixed the matchbox deal
<claws_> GUYS! how can i list running programs and kill them ? ex. firefox freez, so im not allowed to open
<dyess002> thanks for the help
<von_neumann> ubuntufreak: Run this, dpkg -l | grep -i google-chrome
<Archy1987> alankila, ok, i will check it. Thanks
<Cedna> ..
<theadmin> claws_: try "killall firefox"
<soreau> dyess002: What did you have to do?
<von_neumann> ubuntufreak, then dpkg -r the exact name of the package
<ubuntufreak> theadmin: its coz i had installed chrome and today i installed Chromium so thought of removing Chrome
<Bash23> I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cedna> claws_, open terminal, and type ps -ef | grep process name..
<Bash23> Does anyone know how I can fix GDM?
<Bash23> It says "cannout find custom.conf"
<Bash23> It says "cannout find custom.conf"
<ubuntufreak> von_neumann, thanks for the help but i was able to remove it using synaptic
<FloodBot4> Bash23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DcMeese> !help
<dyess002> I got htop up and was able to kill the  matchbox session from there
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<von_neumann> sudo dpkg -r google-chrome-beta
<von_neumann> for me anyway
<von_neumann> doh, sorry
<alankila> Archy1987: now that I am reading through the link, there's a suggestion for karmic, a PPA with package called pulseaudio-equalizer
<Cedna> than, it seems like PID(number) ... process pipe name
<genii> Bash23: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<soreau> dyess002: Cool. Glad you got it working
<dyess002> me to  it was looking like a reinstall
<Bash23> I tried sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<Bash23> it didn't work.
<alankila> Archy1987: it looks pretty nify from description. Hopefully it does the trick for you.
<Cedna> if you followed this steps, now you can kill pid numbers. more informations, try man kill
<claws_> theadmin: thank you :) it worked
<theadmin> Cedna: Wouldn't it be a lot simplier to stick to killall when you don't know the exact PID?
<Cedna> ...
<Cedna> hmm..
<Shay27> Hello , does someone here specialize in hardware ? I'm going today to buy a new computer, but there is little problem, I'm not hardware wizard :) I have the ability to choose between two types of motherboards : Intel Skyberg DP45SG and Asus p5q pro , can someone recommend me which one is the best ? and which motherboard will support Ubuntu without problems
<claws_> but is there possible to list all running apps
<tehbaut> anyone know if 9.10 live cd supports gparted and formatting partitions as hfs+ out of the box?
<Cedna> yes. killall commands pretty simple.
<Netwizz> yes
<Netwizz> You can use the top command
<Netwizz> or ps
<Cedna> but i think that was too simple for me..
<coz_> or install htop
<coz_> much nicer ^^
<Netwizz> htop?
<Bash23> Does anyone have any other tips?
<claws_> so i do a..  ps list ?
<Netwizz> The command is ps
<coz_> netmind,  yeah sudo apt-get install htop  and the command is   htop
<Netwizz> Great, but what is it
<genii> Bash23: What were you using to try and customize your GDM?
<Netwizz> I will just look it up hell
<theadmin> Netwizz: A process manager
<Bash23> Nothin.g
<Cedna> otherwise, you can also try like that - ps -ef | grep name | awk '{print $1}' | xargs kill -9 :)
<Bash23> There is no custon.conf.
<coz_> systemn monitor of sorts I guess you can call it
<Netwizz> It does not look very good
<Bash23> That's the prob
<Netwizz> Isn't the built in one better?
<Bash23> custom*
<coz_> Netwizz,  system monitor of sorts  with many options
<genii> Hm
<theadmin> I dunno.... I assigned "xterm htop" to Ctrl+Shift+Esc lol and it works fine, system monitor is a bit too greedy
<Cedna> yes. system monitor too greedy
<theadmin> Hrm.
<coz_> Netwizz,  did you check out htop?
<theadmin> Why when i want to check updates manually i need a password while when it's automatic, it's asking nothing?
<coz_> theadmin,  it should unless you recently used the terminal with a password and it didnt time out
<Netwizz> yeah
<Netwizz> I checked it out
<theadmin> coz_: I see, yeah, that was true
<Netwizz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sioabbA4Mw&feature=channel
<Netwizz> That video rocks
<Netwizz> In traffic court, you have to pay the plantiff to show up!!!
<Cedna> ...
<momosan> what's the ubuntu equivalent of the unstable/testing branch in debian that I can put in my sources.list?
<Cedna> because... that was configured in polkit settings, i think.
<blakkheim> momosan: there is none
<Cedna> ..
<coz_> momosan,  well  actually none  unless you want to try the alpha
<claws_> how can i get more info on the PID's?
<momosan> kk
<Netwizz> with switches
<coz_> momosan, but then it would be an install of that alpha
<rww> ubottu: ot | Netwizz
<ubottu> Netwizz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coz_> momosan,  which means what you have would either be upgraded or you would have to clean install the alpha  ubuntu lucid 10.4
<theadmin> momosan: We have free-supported: main, non-free-supported: restricted, free-unsupported: universe, non-free-unsupported: multiverse. And we have backports.
<coz_> momosan,  I think it is still in alpha let me check
<coz_> momosan,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<momosan> okay thanks all
<Archy1987> alankila, i did Appendix D: System-Wide Equalizer
<Archy1987> alankila, how to open equalizer graph now?
<alankila> Archy1987: what did you do? Are you using karmic? Did you notice the ppa?
<phani>  hi. I have hardy 8.04 version newly installed . When I do apt-get update or upgrade gets segmentation fault error ... So, I have deleted the bin files from /var/cache/apt but still it doesn't work any ideas ?
<Archy1987> alankila, i use ubuntu (latest)
<alankila> Archy1987: well, did you use the solution suggested at "Warning 1: karmic users please do this instead". My fault for not noticing it, but it was the first line and I merely scanned the document based on quick google query to see that someone had indeed done something like this
<Hellhound666> wow vuze works just fine when I download it from the repositories.  seems java runtime isn't the only dependency requried for it to operate correctly.
<alankila> Archy1987: the ppa contains a full GUI for a global equalizer, allegedly.
<coz_> Hellhound666,  isnt that using alot of cpu for you?
<Archy1987> alankila, what is "ppa" ?
<Hellhound666> coz_: isn't what?
<alankila> Archy1987: personal package archive.
<coz_> Hellhound666,  vuze
<Hellhound666> coz_:  not really
<Archy1987> alankila, i am not shure that i understand what to do now
<coz_> Hellhound666,  even when it was called azureus it use mucho cpu on my systems
<alankila> Archy1987: I tried to tell you to use the karmic-specific solution some 15 minutes ago, but it was too late.
<alankila> Archy1987: revert your changes, follow the karmic-specific instructions. You'll be a lot happier with that -- assuming it works at all...
<Hellhound666> coz_:  It works fine on my old 800mhz 300mb ram crap computer.
<coz_> Hellhound666,  wow mmm   I might try it again although I am using transmission for torrents
<theadmin> Why are some "cups" always upgrading?
<Archy1987> alankila, i just realized, that my laptop don't have sound at all now :D
<coz_> Archy1987,  in terminal   alsamixer
<Thunderguy> If I wanted to 'apt-move sync' all my packages to put on a cd, would it be that simple as it was on deb?
<coz_> Archy1987,  anything turned down or muted?
<blakkheim> theadmin: security patches
<coz_> Archy1987,  pulseaudio sucks on karmic right now
<theadmin> blakkheim: What IS "cups" anyway
<Hellhound666> check out netbeans if you're into programming too.  It's excellent I think.
<blakkheim> theadmin: common unix printing services
<theadmin> Hellhound666: I agree on that
<theadmin> blakkheim: ...I don't need that... lol
<Cedna> apt-cache show cups
<Archy1987> coz_, nope, nothing is muted
<blakkheim> theadmin: then why do you have it?
<alankila> Archy1987: yes, you are best off canceling all the modifications & using the karmic-specific solution. Or debugging what went wrong with your changes.
<coz_> Archy1987,  mmm
<blakkheim> theadmin: i use a minimal iso install and only install what i want. the default install is very bloated
<theadmin> blakkheim: Maybe it came defaultly. I don't need empathy either, but i knew i don't need it at least
<Hellhound666> I was using Dev C++ on windows 7.  Turns out the only way to get Bloodshed Dev C++ on Linux is ordering the cd.  Well I'm know there are other ways but it's the least I could do is buy it.
<coz_> blakkheim,  mm I might try that next time  sounds like a good idea
<alankila> I'm pretty optimistic that even that .asoundrc-based hack can be made to work if you try hard enough, despite it using plughw and not raw hardware access ...
<Archy1987> coz_,  alankila  i will now revert changes and infor you what happens then
<theadmin> blakkheim: Meh, default is a good enough for me
<blakkheim> theadmin: ok, if you can deal with all the bloat and unneeded services and updates that you don't even know what they are
<alankila> Archy1987: here's a sneak peek at what you should get with the package:
<alankila> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer-for.htmlhttp://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer-for.html
<theadmin> blakkheim: If UBUNTU is bloated... lol, better don't even touch Linux Mint
<alankila> er... was that link really truncated?
<Flannel> alankila: No
<alankila> good
<oneinch> what is the kde metapackage to install it via apt-get?
<theadmin> oneinch: kubuntu-desktop
<Moat> hello i'm having issues, i can't edit my task bar or menu bar, here is a pic http://i47.tinypic.com/acsw93.jpg it seems i can't do it..i dunno why, my theme said i should be able to
<oneinch> thank you
<mihir> hi
<Moat> hello i'm having issues, i can't edit my task bar or menu bar, here is a pic http://i47.tinypic.com/acsw93.jpg it seems i can't do it..i dunno why, my theme said i should be able to. i just want to edit the main task bar, i.e. change it's colours and symbols.
<AfterBlend4D> hello
<mihir> i can´t find wireless network in range even if hardware is properly detected
<Archy1987> i reverted changes, and relogged - at last i have my sound back. I now will try to install that equalizer, that alankila gave me :P
<Hellhound666> theadmin:  I haven't been programming for long but I'm catching on rather quickly.  I'm going to school for Network Admin but I wonder If I could take a coding course too?
<AfterBlend4D> how to check the people in the channel join howmany channel.
<mihir> hello friends
<deanfx> mihir: what type of wireless controller do you have?
<AfterBlend4D> Whols ?
<alankila> Archy1987: yeah. I really wasn't aware that there had been any progress on this front. I've been expecting DSP software to arrive for pulseaudio, like headphone virtualization and stuff like that, and nobody seems to have been working on it
<theadmin> Hellhound666: Don't give any such things :D Sorry... I gotta learn PHP someday :/ static webpages are a bleh
<tallyho> i can't seem to CD into C:\ in winconsole cmd
<mihir> broadcom
<Hellhound666> theadmin:  that sucks huh.  I went to school years back for programming and all they had was microsoft Visual Basic!!
<Archy1987> alankila, i followed that website's instructions, but terminal says me -
<Cedna> Moat, can try killall gnome-settings-daemon ; gnome-settings-daemon ?
<Archy1987> archy@archy-laptop:~$ cp /usr/share/applications/pulseaudio-equalizer.desktop ~/Desktop/
<Archy1987> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/applications/pulseaudio-equalizer.desktop': No such file or directory
<theadmin> tallyho: In Windows, you'll have to try something like "cd /d C:\", but we don't really provide Windows support
<Moat> ccenda how do i do that?
<alankila> Archy1987: well, did you install some .deb first?
<tallyho> im using ubuntu theadmin
<Cedna> on terminal
<Moat> done
<Cedna> type same things :)
<Archy1987> alankila,  no, i haven't
<theadmin> tallyho: Ubuntu doesn't have C:\.
<alankila> Archy1987: well there you go then.
<hidensoft> hi every one
<Cedna> it make some changes?
<hidensoft> i need desktop recorder application
<adarsha> How do i get all my drives to be mounted automatically as soon as i boot  into ubuntu?
<hidensoft> for creating learning movie
<theadmin> hidensoft: try gtk-recordmydesktop
<genii> hidensoft: VLC can record the desktop also
<ussaine> salut
<adante> hi, is it safe to upgrade distributions without applying patches for existing distribution?
<theadmin> genii: VLC sucks on that, it's too complicated to actually do it.
<coz_> ussaine,  salut  bonjour ca va?
<theadmin> adante: Not recommended
<theadmin> !fr | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ussaine> oui
<rpk> Is there a roadmap for ubuntu networking?
<genii> theadmin: I've been playing with it, not that horrible
<hidensoft> theadmin, i search that from ubuntu soft wear center , but i can't find this application
<mihir> deanfx
<ussaine> mon emesene ne narche pas on dit le protocole n'est pas supporte
<mihir> deanfx are you connected
<rww> ubottu: fr | ussaine
<ubottu> ussaine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ussaine> pourquoi?
<genii> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 148 kB
<hidensoft> i want create learning movie ,
<mihir> how to find wireless network in range
<psycho_oreos> mihir, use network manager
<mihir> please help me
<adarsha> mihir: do u have a wifi card?
<genii> hidensoft: You need "universe" repository enabled
<Archy1987> alankila, everything works just fine :)
<mihir> yes i have wifi card and i am using wifi in xp
<Archy1987> alankila, thank you a lot. have a nice day, good luck
<hidensoft> genii, how ? im new in ubuntu
<genii> !repos | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<adarsha> mihir: then, ubuntu should automatically detect wireless networks. check ur panel, there should be a network icon.
<alankila> Archy1987: great!
<psycho_oreos> !networkmanager | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ghostnik11> hi i have a problem in ubuntu 9.10 with the file system, for some reason when it tries to load it says /dev/desk/ by-uuid/ ... is missing and does not exist. which is impossible b/c last night my ubuntu was working pefectly fine till i turned it off
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to fix this problem
<adarsha> mihir: if u don't find it, open a terminal and type networkmanager. i think it should open networkmanager.
<Archy1987> if linux could run same apps as windows can, i would never use windows OS
<Archy1987> someone thinks like me ?
<mihir> i am using ubuntu 9.10
<psycho_oreos> Archy1987, there's a fair amount of differences between the two, for most parts wine should work, but then there's crossover/cedega as well as vm
<psycho_oreos> mihir, did you read the link on network manager?
<_KAMI_1> hi
<_KAMI_1> I need some help
<_KAMI_1> regarding U10.04
<_KAMI_1> and radon driver
<theadmin> _KAMI_1: Just ask your question...
<Flannel> _KAMI_1: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | _KAMI_1
<ubottu> _KAMI_1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Archy1987: If you're just looking for something to replace windows and run windows applications underneath you don't really need linux, maybe check out ReactOS instead
<theadmin> Archy1987: Can't it do so already?
<theadmin> Archy1987: I mean, we DO have WINE
<Archy1987> i have wine too
<_KAMI_1> okay sorry
<Archy1987> but i was impossible to run any of win-based apps
<_KAMI_1> Then I go to there
<theadmin> Archy1987: Hm, it indeed is not very good, but... well, i keep a dualboot
<psycho_oreos> its not impossible, it just requires work to get it working
<mihir> yes i have read but it says it is for older version i am using ubuntu 9.10 karmic kaola
<adarsha> theadmin: but wine doesn't work for many windows applications.
<ghostnik11> has anyone ever had a problem with 9.10 and the file system not being found
<Archy1987> theadmin, me too :P i have dual ubuntu - xp boot
<Archy1987> theadmin, because i am a civil engineer, and i need AutoCad - program, that cannot be run on linux
<theadmin> Archy1987: Ahaha, EXACTLY same here. Ubuntu 9.10, Windows XP SP3 RU
<whorush> hi, i'm making figures for my thesis in geometry.  my figures are polygons.  so i'm using inkscape, and it ALMOST works perfect, but some things are really tricky, and they ignore me on the irc :-).  maybe i should use the gimp?  but the gimp is complicated!  anything else?  thanks!
<Archy1987> theadmin, hahaha, exactly same! ubuntu 9.10 + xp sp3 ru
<psycho_oreos> mihir, its almost the same, there should be network manager icon on your desktop, more specifically a task bar
<Flannel> whorush: Join #ubuntu-offtopic and explain what's tricky
<Peddy> who else isn't liking the 10.04 concept art?
<Flannel> Peddy: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid, thanks
<claws_> dont i need a sort of ccleaner when i remove a software ?
<eeexception> Hi. Has anyone tested ubuntu 10.04 alpha? Is there still a problem with usb flash drivers? At this morning I was trying to connect to my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 Sony Reader prs-300, but was nothing. lsusb also was empty
<Peddy> kthx Flannel
<theadmin> eeexception: #ubuntu+1
<rww> ubottu: lucid | eeexception
<ubottu> eeexception: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Peddy> 1/join #ubuntu+1
<kinja-sheep> claws_: Registry cleaners in Windows does not really make things go faster. :)
<mihir> yes it is there and right now i am using internet through lan
<whorush> Flannel, thanks
<mihir> but there is no wireless network in range there
<psycho_oreos> mihir, so right click on it and click on enable wireless
<claws_> kinja-sheep: i was more or less thinking of config files that i have to remove manualy
<theadmin> claws_: We don't have a registry or that kinda crap on Ubuntu, when you remove, it's removed, and so there.
<mihir> it is enabled
<theadmin> Bleh. Why when i try to set the homepage in Firefox to 127.0.0.1, it freezes? Only on Ubuntu, works fine on other Linux's and Windows
<psycho_oreos> mihir, and so when you left click on the network manager icon, you don't see any networks with bars?
<mihir> no
<kinja-sheep> claws_: You could "sudo aptitude purge <xyz>" that will remove the package's config files. As for personal yet package-related config files, it is usually untouched in ~/ (Only because that's personal config files)..
<psycho_oreos> mihir, open up terminal, type in "lspci -nnk" *without quotes* and pastebin the output
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Try localhost? :0
<mihir> how to open terminal
<theadmin> kinja-sheep: Hm, weird.
<kinja-sheep> mihir: In Applications --> Accessories.
<theadmin> kinja-sheep: But it worked
<alankila> Archy1987: sadly, I don't believe Linux will ever get the hordes of popular software, unless it changes its culture in some obvious way. Linux is associated with highly idealistic people who hate proprietary software past all point of reason in my opinion. There is no sympathy for the realities of commercial software making & distribution.
<adarsha> theadmin: my firefox doesn't freeze, just says can't connect to 127.0.0.1
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Weird, indeed.
<theadmin> adarsha: Hm. Running no server i belive? :D
<alankila> Archy1987: consequently, there will never be such software and the best we can hope is to clone Windows and OS X APIs so that we can run the software meant for those platforms.
<adarsha> nope! i'm using a laptop. :)
<theadmin> adarsha: Server as in Apache
<psycho_oreos> !terminal | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<adarsha> theadmin: oh! no..
<mihir> all the hardware connected are listed
<ghostnik11> can someone help me get my ubuntu 9.10 to load, it won't load please
<chd> I'm having trouble configuring my dual display. I'm on ubuntu 9.10 and when I run my display preferences and try to enable my second display I get this: The current settings cannot be completely applied due to one or more of the following reasons: and it gives 5 bullets. I had it working fine just a day ago and then bam, its fucked up.
<psycho_oreos> mihir, correct, now copy and paste the contents of that output into pastebin (a website) then paste the link to it here
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone help me reinstall grub.  i dual boot and i reinstalled windows and now mbr took over grub and i can't get back to my ubuntu partition
<genii> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Moat> thanks to whoever helped me
<Moat> it's fixed now
<mihir> how to copy in terminal
<theadmin> mihir: Select, right click, and copy. Ctrl+C won't work
<raven> is it VIRTUALBOX OEM what provides usb access?
<psycho_oreos> mihir, select the text, right click on highlighted text and click on copy
<ikonia> raven: the non-free package does
<mihir> mihir@mihir-laptop:~$ lspci -nnk
<mihir> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge [1002:5950] (rev 01)
<mihir> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a3f]
<mihir> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<mihir> 00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a36]
<FloodBot4> mihir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mihir> 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<psycho_oreos> raven, only PU does
<psycho_oreos> mihir, I said pastebin not paste
<ghostnik11> hi has anyone ever had problems with there ubuntu 9.10 going to the splash screen then not going to the log screen
<theadmin> raven: USB access ain't provided in the OSE package for reasons weird and unknown
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> ghostnik11: That's a GDM problem
<ghostnik11> theadmin: what were do i go to get help with that
<alankila> ghostnik11: you can try a debug boot or press esc maybe to close the splash and perhaps see some errors.
<mihir> how to use pastebin
<ikonia> mihir: exactly as the link says
<soreau> ! paste | mihir
<psycho_oreos> visit those sites on pastebin, copy and paste it in there
<ghostnik11> theadmin: i got the error and i wrote it down
<ZykoticK9> raven, VBox with USB from http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ubottu> mihir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> mihir: Uh, that's so simple... You go to pastebin.com, you paste stuff, you click submit, you give us the link you receive
<ghostnik11> alankila: i got the error and wrote it down
<ori> Can someone help me? i Installed a whole bunch of screensavers from the synaptic package manager, and nowi want them gone
<soreau> mihir: Just go to pastebin.com, put what you want in the testbox, hit paste then post the link it gives you back here
<Flannel> ori: Remove those packages from synaptic
<boon> i got this
<boon>  2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32
<soreau> ori: You can remove the packages the same way you installed them
<ikonia> boon: what is that ?
<boon> it was ubuntu source?
<ikonia> boon: that looks like a non-ubuntu kernel
<boon> http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1693
<mihir> my patebin url http://pastebin.com/pWC74kX8
<ikonia> boon: ok - that's a non-ubuntu kernel
<claws_> why is my adsl speed so low on linux.. im on wlan
<boon> what is that?
<boon> 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32
<boon> i have no idea
<ikonia> boon: a kernel that's not provided by ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> mihir, you'll need to install firmware to get that device to work
<kinja-sheep> Does Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD provide OEM mode?
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this error that i get: missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/08c7f565-ca69-4e5e-aeaa-6b1df372d9af does not exist.  Dropping to a shell
<mihir> how to install that
<Jara> Hey guys running alpha 3 from liveusbstick and I just have to say the speed is crazy  once the software center and a few bugs this is going to be crazy
<jk-nguyen> i find my friend
<ikonia> jk-nguyen: lucid is discussed in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ranjan> hello every body yesterday i was trying to configure lan @ one of my friends place .. he was having .. private set of ip values .. every thing went well for the first time .. of the configuration wizard .. but after an restart ... of the system .. ubuntu failed to get conected with the internet world .. can any body can provide me some info on this regard .. why this happen .. last night.. any ideads or help would be of great help .. thanks in advance ..
<ikonia> Jara: sorry - that was for you, lucid is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> mihir, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20BCM43xx%20drivers
<ikonia> ranjan: check if his cards still have IP addresses
<Jara> ikonia,   Knew it probably had it's own channel just wanted to share my wow with everyone
<adante> is there a good flatten & reinstall guide for ubuntu
<ikonia> Jara: share them in the correct channel please
<ikonia> !install | adante
<ubottu> adante: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<adante> seeing as upgrading distros is apparently dangerous
<ranjan> ikonia: ya all the values are there .. even though i am able to find out the url for login's to be opening ... but i am not being able to get connected .. to the internet .. well on the windows part it is working with charm .. there is no issue with it ..
<mihir> where to write that firmware line
<ikonia> ranjan: if the cards all have IP's the next step is to look at the default gateway and dns servers, check they exist and are valid
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this error that i get: missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/08c7f565-ca69-4e5e-aeaa-6b1df372d9af does not exist.  Dropping to a shel
<psycho_oreos> mihir, if you followed that page, and restarted, you won't need to worry about firmware
<Andorin> Alright... I'm in serious trouble... Ubuntu is suddenly failing to mount my portable hard drive... just, out of the blue... And I really really need to get it fixed...
<ranjan> ikonia : all this values are present and not only that ... i am geting the ping response from the dns server .. but i am failing to get conected ..
<ikonia> ranjan: what is your ip address, and what is the ip address of the dns server you can ping ?
<solid_liquid> the new bootsplash and logout artwork are now in the repos for 10.04...  if you're running 10.04, and you update/upgrade, you'll get the cool new cool installed on your system (I just discovered this a couple of hours ago)
<ikonia> solid_liquid: lucid is discussed in #ubuntu+1 please
<solid_liquid> *cool new look
<solid_liquid> ikonia, it is?
<solid_liquid> ikonia, ah cool, thanks :)
<hidensoft> theadmin, i have gtk-recordMyDesktop now
<hidensoft> but i cant creating movie for learning
<racerd> what is lucid?
<Andorin> This is serious... I cannot afford to lose access to the data on this drive.
<tehbaut> racerd: 10.4
<hidensoft> i need write something in text file
<tehbaut> lucid lynx
<hidensoft> but i got error
<theadmin> hidensoft: Uh, you can....
<racerd> i c
<soreau> ! lucid | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<tehbaut> anyone know if 10.4 has native support for hfs+ ?
<theadmin> By the way what's that with Lynx? Isn't it a console browser?
<racerd> you guys run empaty?
<solid_liquid> tehbaut, lemme see
<hidensoft> cannot open file for writing => error
<ranjan> ikonia : i am provided with 10.10.249.38 as ip values 255.255.255.192 subnet and 172.16.0.1 as dns .. primary .. and when i am pinging on this dns i am geting response .. there is no conection time out.. response .. i am wondering with it ..
<hidensoft> when type something in gedit
<theadmin> racerd: I myself use Pidgin
<hidensoft> i have this error
<tehbaut> solid_liquid: and I meant with formatting partitions as hfs+ in gparted
<racerd> is it decent?
<solid_liquid> tehbaut, it's in the manpage for mount, so I'd say it does
<Andorin> Guys, Ubuntu has suddenly stopped being able to mount my portable HD, and I REALLY need access to it!
<theadmin> hidensoft: You probably have no permission to write to where you're trying to.
<racerd> pidgin i mean, my win7 just expired and i was using wubi
<tehbaut> solid_liquid: I know it's supported for read and write
<racerd> i am full blown linux now
<theadmin> Andorin: Try to fsck it
<hidensoft> that is unsaved document !
<soreau> Andorin: How does it connect?
<tehbaut> solid_liquid: I just want to format partitions as hfs+ in gparted
<ikonia> ranjan: is this on a wired or wireless network
<Andorin> soreau: USB
<solid_liquid> tehbaut, I don't see a mkfs for hfs+
<tehbaut> dang
<ikonia> ranjan: ahhh there is no reponse, it's a time out, that's because you're not on the network
<ranjan> it is an wired network .. by the means of lan
<soreau> Andorin: Do dmesg and lsusb show it after you plug it in?
<ikonia> ranjan: ok - so look at your default gateway address, what is that address
<Andorin> soreau: lsusb does, I already checked that.
<Kutakizukari> Installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell Latitude D600, cannot get connected to the interent wirelessly. I tried sudo lshw -C network and it is disabled. Does anyone know how to enable it or something else I should try?
<racerd> you guys like pidgin?
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<soreau> Andorin: Can you mount the device from the node it is assigned? (reported by dmesg)
<ranjan> 10.10.249.1 it the default gate way ..
<soreau> Kutakizukari: What kind of wifi device do you have?
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos do that in the termerinal?
<hidensoft> theadmin, ican't type anything in any editor !
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, yes
<hidensoft> please help me
<Andorin> soreau: Do you mean something like /dev/sdf1/?
<soreau> Andorin: Yes
<ikonia> ranjan: and can you ping that device,
<ranjan> ikonia :: yes
<ikonia> ranjan: you can ping the default gateway, what does it repond with (please paste)
<ranjan> and i am geting the response
<Andorin> soreau: Well, I'm pretty sure that that's where it gets assigned, but when I run "sudo mount /dev/sdf1/ it says it can't find it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab/
<ranjan> 64 bytes from 10.10.249.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=4.46 ms
<maxagaz> why don't I have permission to post a new thread on ubuntuforum ?
<ranjan> 64 bytes from 10.10.249.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=6.71 ms
<soreau> Andorin: You have to mount it to a location, like an empty directory. For example, sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/disk
<Netwizz> That is a unix like ping
<ikonia> Andorin: you need to specifivy the device and the mount point
<ranjan> ikonia :; 64 bytes from 10.10.249.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=6.71 ms i am geting this
<ikonia> ranjan: ok - great, so in that case it's either a.) the dns servers are not valid, b.) the default gateway cannot route to that subnet
<Andorin> soreau: Okay, I get an error, shall I pastebin it?
<ikonia> Netwizz: and ?
<racerd> hey i am getting an error when i am trying to save me nvidia settings
<soreau> Andorin: If its more than a couple lines, yes
<racerd> failed to parse existing x config files '/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<zemcjx> 11
<Andorin> soreau: http://pastebin.com/ipsemTYd
<ranjan> ikonia :; so i nead to reverify this details .. for my friends computers
<soreau> Andorin: It is telling you what to do..
<Andorin> soreau: I don't have a Windows box.
<ikonia> ranjan: ok, well, it's one of those two problems
<Andorin> soreau: Unless you refer to the rest...
<soreau> Andorin: AFAICT, the device had been plugged into a windows os box and not properly unmounted
<dehqan> what does "iU" mean in statu of  a package
<ikonia> soreau: bang on
<soreau> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> soreau: you're correct
<Andorin> soreau: That can't be the case. This drive hasn't been plugged into a Windows computer for... about a month, maybe. This error just started happening about fifteen minutes ago.
<tobiaz_tuz> #j
<soreau> Andorin: I assume the device is ntfs or fat fs?
<tehbaut> ok, this is annoying... I installed hfsprogs via Synaptic, and I still cannot format disks as hfs+ ...only as hfs
<soreau> ikonia: Pretty obvious, with the plainly descriptive output and such ;)
<tehbaut> anyone got a clue why that might be?
<tobiaz_tuz> hello
<tobiaz_tuz> #ubuntu
<Andorin> soreau: Yes, NTFS
<soreau> ! hi | tobiaz_tuz
<ubottu> tobiaz_tuz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ranjan> ikonia :; so i nead to talk to the network admin with this issue .. and one last question .. if there have been any issue with the values then i could not have recived the login portal page .. but it is showing up .. and not only that i am able to make login to the portal.....
<ikonia> ranjan: that portal maybe on the same network
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this error that i get: common problems: boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<ikonia> ranjan: or be cached
<tehbaut> btw, what _is_ casper-rw?
<soreau> Andorin: Well I dont think linux has any utilities designed for checking that file system. You will have do plug the device into a machine that has an os with utilities for its fs
<tehbaut> not finding anything on Google...
<psycho_oreos> casper is kind of like compressed filesystem
<DcMeese> how so I install "google-fu"
<Kutakizukari> After the lspci -nnk output it displays usage: lspci [<switches>] and a bunch or text like basic display modes and other stuff. what do I do next
<soreau> Andorin: If the device had an ext fs on it, this wouldnt be a problem ;)
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, you're not typing it right, a correct output would show you all the devices connected via PCI or related methods
<Andorin> soreau: I don't understand how this could have come about... I plugged the drive into my desktop (both computer run Karmic) and copied my .mozilla folder onto it to put on my laptop, onto which I just reinstalled Karmic. I unmount, wait until it says "It is now safe to remove the device," unplug it, take it to the laptop, and it doesn't work.
<DcMeese> ;)
<ranjan> ikonia:: cached.. i am not geting this .. i think i nead to talk with the admin of this network ..
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this error that i get: common problems: boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<Andorin> soreau: And I would have an ext file system if I didn't also have to sometimes use the drive with someone's Windows machine.
<soreau> Andorin: Something happened and the fs decided to fail you. Since it is not a native fs for linux, there arent any native utilities to fix it
<tobiaz_tuz> pantaskah aq ini jadi penghuni sorga
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this error that i get: common problems: boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos: I did it with sudo it now says PCI access options
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, that isn't right either
<soreau> Andorin: And fwiw, there are drivers for windoze so it can read ext fs
<claws_> why is my adsl speed so low on linux.. im on wlan.. anything im missin?
<ikonia> claws_: probably poor wirless card support
<Andorin> soreau: Sure, but... primarily I use it with public library computers. Also, I don't know what I'm going to do... I don't have a Windows OS on any of my computers...
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos: ok tried this sudo lshw -C network and it show that it is disabled
<ikonia> Andorin: you can use the "force" option to mount without checking
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, I don't need lshw, I need "lspci -nnk"
<Andorin> Is that really something I want to do?
<soreau> Andorin: Try asking in #linux or #hardware?
<ikonia> Andorin: not in my opinion, but it's an option
<nomad77> Andorin: check out ntfs-3g maybe?
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, here: http://mike.passwall.com/nblug/kernel-talk/lspci.html
<soreau> Andorin: Well yes, you can use -f.. but I wouldnt openly recommend it
<Andorin> Okay, well, I don't want to screw anything else up more than this situation already is... I mean, I NEED this drive.
<ikonia> Andorin: you need to start backing it up then
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos: got it to work was typing output with it
<ikonia> Andorin: and you need to use a windows machine to check it
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos: what do you need now
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, need you to copy the contents of that output and paste it into pastebin, then send me the link
<plum> is there any way to have windows partition be able to view the linux(ubuntu) partition?
<plum> read/write
<psycho_oreos> plum, you'll need ext2ifs I think
<soreau> plum: Yes
<plum> is it free?
<soreau> plum: Yes
<nomad77> Andorin: testdisk might be useful,but read before using it.
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this error that i get: common problems: boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<plum> awesome :) thanks, looking into it nowe
<plum> now *
<soreau> ghostnik11: Is that message causing a problem for you?
<ghostnik11> soreau: yeah i can't load my filesystem for some reason and i don't know it was working perfectly yesterday and puff everything goes wrong when i wake up to turn it on
<lucid_interval> Andorin: there _is_ a utility to do an fsck on an NTFS FS on Linux - it is called ntfsfix - google it. But use at your own risk
<Bear10> Whats the equivalent of ctrl alt delete in ubunutu?
<lucid_interval> Andorin: the full functionality of SCANDISK on windows for NTFS is not replicated in ntfs-3g (whatever that full functionality may be)
<Bear10> I think my ubuntu froze :(
<claws_> ikonia: im not so sure aboute that... here is my Router "http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Communication/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2974&ProductName=GN-BR32L-RH"  and my wireless card is a Intel pro 2200bg.
<tommis> Bear10, you cann add shortcut into the system manager thinhy
<tommis> i dont know what it is in english
<soreau> Bear10: You might be ale to get to a console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and back to X with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Bear10> thanks
<claws_> ikonia: my adsl speed 1mb/s
<xorxes> If I have ssh'ed into a server, what command can i run to copy a file over to my local machine?
<titan_ark> hello everyone :)
<claws_> ikonia: anyway... in linux i dont get half the speed that i get when in ms
<psycho_oreos> scp
<von_neumann> xorxes: psycho_oreos is correct, scp
<soreau> xorxes: scp /path/to/file user@<ip-address>:/path/to/save
<lucid_interval> xorxes: sftp / scp in reverse direction. or end ssh session and sftp / scp
<dehqan> how to reinstall package that are from 9.10 repository  (distro is 9.04 and now repo is 9.04 ) ?
<dehqan> packages*
<Bear10> is there a way to specify search directories only?
<DcMeese> !welcom | titan_ark
<titan_ark> i am facing some trouble quite often while booting i am told there is a filesystem inconsistency and i need to press Ctrl+D and that doesnt work and i need to do fsck manually. this is happening quite often now
<DcMeese> !welcome | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<titan_ark> hello DcMeese :)
<soreau> xorxes: Conversely, you can use scp user@<ipaddress>:/path/to/file /where/to/save  since you dont have to be sshd into the box you are using scp to copy from
<xorxes> thanks dudes :D
<DcMeese> Im  an ubuntu nooby, but I recently got my wg511v2 wireless card to work with ubuntu, titan_ark... Im so excited, ubuntu is so fast and amazing... Even on a 256mb ram  laptop
<titan_ark> DcMeese, :D
<iceroot> DcMeese: nice to hear you got it working
<titan_ark> good for you DcMeese
<titan_ark> anyone with a solution to my issue?
<claws_> indeed it is.. DcMeese... this is my 10'th day on linux.. im lovin it!  but got a lot of reading ahead  :)
<DcMeese> Iceroot titan_ark thanks
<DcMeese> Kool thanks claws_.... All I had to do was locate the winXP driver (.INF) and use wireless hardware driver program, and whammo... Success!
<equivoc> hi
<equivoc> i
<equivoc> i'm just reading on ubuntu's "Light" theme on the news
<equivoc> is this theme already somewhere for download?
<DcMeese> !welcome | equivoc
<ubottu> equivoc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<equivoc> DcMeese: thx
<DcMeese> :D
<Archy1987> what the hell. http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=spscew&n=Screenshot.1png
<DcMeese> How do you like the "sand" theme, equivoc?
<Archy1987> i dont have "save target as" in the right click
<equivoc> DcMeese: i prefer the Dust theme tbh
<DcMeese> equivoc: Woops that's what I mean. Dust rox
<DcMeese> Its what I use.
<equivoc> same here :)
<equivoc> DcMeese: but i'd like to try "Light"
<DcMeese> Isn't that the one with light blue topbar
<equivoc> http://scr3.golem.de/?d=1003/Ubuntu-Light&a=73609&s=3
<equivoc> reading here
<Logicwax> hrmm
<Logicwax> whats the point of partitioning an HDD with a specific partition table, when you can just directly format it?  (mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda)
<Logicwax> i mean, on a seconary drive with just multimedia on it and such
<Logicwax> not a boot drive
<claws_> archy1987: save link as?
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos: I have no way to copy anything over right now does this help? 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet [14e4:165d](rev 01 Kernel driver in use:tg3 Kernel modules:tg3
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Logicwax> is there an advantage or disadvantage?
<DcMeese> Looks nice equivoc
<DcMeese> GOODNIGHT ALL
<soreau> Archy1987: Use Save Image As?
<psycho_oreos> Kottalizer, wrong line
<psycho_oreos> Kottalizer, sorry wrong person
<Kutakizukari> What do I need to look for for you?
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, wrong line, that's not a wireless chipset, google it and you'll see what I mean or paste the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: wassup dude?
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_oreos: awesome nick
<psycho_oreos> ActionParsnip, err ok thanks :)
<Logicwax> no one knows that answer, eh
<ActionParsnip> Logicwax: I joined after the question. Maybe I can help
<psycho_oreos> <Logicwax> whats the point of partitioning an HDD with a specific partition table, when you can just directly format it?  (mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda)
<psycho_oreos> I just noticed that
<Logicwax> there we go
<Logicwax> because i just built another raid5 mdadm array....and im formatting it right now directly.  and i never made a partition table on it....and it works
<psycho_oreos> and no I don't quite understand the question either, read it the second time
<Logicwax> was wondering if theres a downside to it
<Logicwax> or something that will come and bite me in the ass down the road
<Logicwax> psycho_oreos: like say...for example, you have a new HDD..../dev/sdb
<psycho_oreos> a partition table sets up various limits, and it prevents excessive fragging on one partition. if its a huge partition and it needs to be fsck'ed it will take awhile
<ActionParsnip> Logicwax: not sure. Both a "normal" partition and the drive as you have it are files in Linux so are equal in that respect
<Logicwax> so writing a partition table and THEN formating isnt going to make any difference then just straight direct formating without a table?
<ActionParsnip> Logicwax: if it works and its performing ok then keep it ;)
<psycho_oreos> and having separate partitions can possibly safeguard some bad mistakes, like deleting stuff from /boot or /home, etc when they are mounted on different partition
<ActionParsnip> Logicwax: I've never had a drive with a single partition on it
<Logicwax> oh no this isnt going to be used for the OS, or be divided into partitions
<psycho_oreos> if you format without a table, you don't really have a partition table or you probably have one big partition
<Logicwax> yea
<dehqan> how to reinstall packages that are from 9.10 repository  (distro is 9.04 and now repo is 9.04 ) ?how to fix this error ? http://pastebin.com/2cSMkQNN
<dehqan> sorry
<dehqan> how to fix this error ? http://pastebin.com/2cSMkQNN
<ActionParsnip> Logicwax: sounds like a miniresearch project. I'd ask in #hardware too
<Logicwax> so i was just wondering if having no table will haunt me in the future......maybe cause problems
<holmser> I'm having an issue sending mail with postfix.  When I telnet in locally, I can send mail just fine.  but when I try to do it from anywhere else, I get this error: Mar  5 00:31:31 H4ckM3 postfix/smtpd[31198]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from c-67-185-215-55.hsd1.wa.comcast.net[67.185.215.55]: 554 5.7.1 <holmser171@gmail.com>: Relay access denied;
<psycho_oreos> I don't have experience in RAID setups
<Logicwax> well forget that its a RAID
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: mixingdebs from diffferent release is heavily discouraged and not supported
<Archy1987> claws_, soreau if i use save image as, it downloads only that small download.gif image. How to open that image ? :D
<Logicwax> i just have it as one device right now.   or lets say this question pertains to my other single hdd
<holmser> anyone have knowledge of mail servers that they would like to send my way?  I'm a complete newb with this.
<Logicwax> im just wondering if the partition table matters
<brjann> Logicwax: after a few minutes with google, I've found a few offhand remarks about using the entire device, but nothing specific so far.
<dehqan> how to fix this error ? http://pastebin.com/2cSMkQNN ActionParsnip
<Kutakizukari> <psycho_oreos> internal Mini-PCI Wi-Fi (802.11b, 802.11b/g or 802.11a/b/g) wireless support; does this help?
<bullgard>  /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/00-INDEX: "This is a brief list of all the files in ./linux/Documentation." What is meant by './linux/Documentation'?
<brjann> Logicwax: remarks about it being a bad idea, i mean.
<psycho_oreos> Logicwax, probably not ideal to not have a predefined partition table even if you're going to use the entire drive
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, no, not one bit
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: not sure. Log a bug. If you have mixed release debs then this is the result
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, in fact that's worse than your previous guess
<Logicwax> brjann: bad idea?
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, there's like 7 different wireless manufacturers out there
<ActionParsnip> Dehqan: jaunty debs are for jaunty only. Karmic are for karmic only. If you mix them you will get a mess and break your install
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, and I can't see how you can't copy the entire lspci -nnk output
<brjann> Logicwax: using the entire device unpartitioned.
<Kutakizukari> I can copy it but have nothing to transfer it of to my desktop
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, you mean its on another computer?
<Kutakizukari> yes
<Kutakizukari> labtop
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, do you not have a spare network cable that you can plug it into?
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: he only needs the product line of the wireless device
<claws_> can i play normal games on linux ?  :/
<Kutakizukari> dell latitude d600
<psycho_oreos> claws_, there are some linux games and then there's cedega
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: define "normal"
<Kutakizukari> bradcom corporation
<Kutakizukari> Broadcom Corporation
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, lspci -nn| grep 14e4:43
<ActionParsnip> !games | claws_
<ubottu> claws_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Maciej_Jonczyk_P> hello
<claws_> ActionParsnip: as in... downloading and installing dragon age ?
<pablo> hi
<pablo> alguien de mexivali
<psycho_oreos> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: if its a windows game you will need to check the appdb and install wine to run it. If its a linux native game then go ahead
<daya> which pkg includes lib/udev/vol_id , I have installed udev, but the file doesn't appear in my system
<brjann> Logicwax: none of these newsgroup threads or anything mention specific bad things. I'd say you're probably fine, but if you're worried about it enough to ask here, why not just partition it with a single partition and be done with it?
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: I fully recommend penumbra and urban terror
<pablo> exit
<pratik_narain> can I dump my virtualbox ubuntu installation to my harddrive
<Logicwax> brjann: will do that.  i was curious for the education of it....and because ive done it to other drives that i havent backed up yet
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: penumbra isn't free like beer but the demo is
<psycho_oreos> pratik_narain, not easily no
<claws_> ActionParsnip: il check those out  :) thank u vm
<pratik_narain> psycho_oreos: doesn't need to be easy if its possible
<ActionParsnip> Pratik_narain: ask in #vbox
<pratik_narain> ActionParsnip: thnx
<brjann> Logicwax: ah, okay. about the only thing i've found is a reference to one specific kind of drive that stored some kind of firmware after the partition table that would get nuked. i can't imagine that's common though.
<Logicwax> oh, weird
<Kutakizukari> <psycho_oreos> 02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4324] (rev 03)
<pratik_narain> ActionParsnip: I'm going to #vbox but if you know please help
<Logicwax> HDDs store their firmware on the platter? wha???
<yurka> :/join ubuntu-ru
<yurka> Oops
<brjann> Logicwax: it may not have been an hdd
<Logicwax> ah
<dehqan> where to get ldconfig & ldconfig.real of jaunty ?
<Logicwax> [00:34] <ActionParsnip> Logicwax: sounds like a miniresearch project. I'd ask in #hardware too  <--- how do i get invite to #hardware ?
<tehbaut> if my USB install doesn't use a casper-rw file, I can't install stuff and keep that installed stuff?
<brjann> Logicwax: probably don't need an invited, just a registered nick
<Myrtti> Logicwax: it's ##hardware
<brjann> (or that)
<Logicwax> two pounds?
<Myrtti> yes
<Logicwax> na i just needed to ask the holy nickserv is all
<Logicwax> what would two pounds do????
<ZykoticK9> Logicwax, two pounds means the channel is "unoffical" type thing
<Logicwax> oh...it joins the same chan
<tehbaut> can I put a smaller casper-rw file into my USB install?
<tehbaut> smaller than 1GB*
<tehbaut> my USB is only 1GB
<John_Doe_12345> Has anyone been able to get a video call going using Empathy w/ a MSN account?
<Nico___> Hi! I'm currently working with apache and
<Nico___> Hi! I'm currently working with apache and  I was wondering what the use for NameServer. Is this just for virtualhosts or has this another purpose?
<Kutakizukari> psycho_oreos: 02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4324] (rev 03)
<pippo__> hello everubody
<pippo__> my laptop has not hard disk
<pippo__> I want install an OS on my flash usb
<pippo__> can I install ubuntu?
<soreau> pippo__: yes
<holmser> yeah
<pippo__> I didn't fine any guide or help on google
<holmser> very easy.  boot the live cd, and go to system->administration->USB startup disc creator
<pippo__> and I wnat know if there is an optmized version of ubuntu to be installed on usb flash drive (the sort of optimization of slax)
<Firefishe> how does one install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<pippo__> Where can I find some help?
<holmser> try the startup disc creator first
<soreau> Firefishe: sys>admin>hardware drivers
<holmser> its easy, and its probably exactly what you need
<Firefishe> soreau: life saver.  thanks :)
<adante> hi
<adante> i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<adante> now my keyboard is utterly moonshot
<soreau> moonshot?
<Gnea> pippo__: nothing official, you may have to dig around to find something like this: http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=48
<Firefishe> trashed, mangled, damaged? ;)
<Gnea> dvorak? qwerty? tohsnoom?
<adante> well q = c
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | Kutakizukari
<ubottu> Kutakizukari: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<adante> w = ., s = b
<adante> and so forth
<adante> this is in gnome
<gaspard> hey there where can i find the version of ubuntu that i can put on my 128 mb usb stick to install a server that hasn't any cd rom drive ?
<adante> i remember there was a way to fix this but i can't remember the specifics, could someone advise
<pippo__> Gnea: i'm going to read now
<psycho_oreos> Kutakizukari, read the part on "Installing b43/STA hybrib drivers"
<FireCrotch> !mini | gaspard
<ubottu> gaspard: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<c0l2e> how can I disable USB storage access in ubuntu.. even disable mouting
<gaspard> thnx FireCrotch  looks like it is a common version
<Gnea> !keyboard | adante
<ubottu> adante: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<FireCrotch> gaspard: yeah, it's quite common :)
<adante> Gnea: yes, i am trying that, my country is no longer in the layout list
<Gnea> adante: 'no longer'? which country?
<adante> Gnea: australia
<gaspard> I googled before asking but didn't get any relevant results I should edit this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick which is very well referenced.
<Gnea> adante: odd.
<adante> yeah
<adante> what are the chances of me getting a working keyboard in say the next 15 minutes
<Gnea> does it show up again if you choose another country?
<adante> just ballpark figure here :]
<Gnea> heh, I don't do well with theory
<iwobbles> you on a laptop Gnea ?
<Gnea> iwobbles: are you?
<tehbaut> dang, the universal usb installer failed :/
<adante> what should i be changing
<adante> to get a keyboard which types "asdf" when i type "asdf"
<iwobbles> its shift + scroll-lock on a lot of em eh
<adante> instead of my current setup which types "abfh" when i type "asdf"
<Gnea> adante: try iwobbles suggestion?
<Nico___> anyone knows what the purpose is of "ServerName" in apache? is this just for virtualhosts or has this another purpose?
<Kutakizukari> Thank you all for your help!
<FireCrotch> Nico___: it's for virtual hosts, yes
<Nico___> nothing else?
<dehqan> how to tell apt-get to not stop at error like a package is not in source
<FireCrotch> Nico___: It *might* be what $_SERVER['host'] or something is set to in PHP
<Nico___> okay thank you!
<tehbaut> is it possible to make a 273MB casper-rw file?
<brjann> adante: do you by chance use vino or vnc?
<adante> brjann: vnc
<c0l2e> how can I disable USB storage usage for users????
<brjann> adante: okay. you're experiencing what is apparently known as the abfh bug, which appears to be somehow related to vnc. try this: open up a terminal window and type (sorry)    gconf-editor
<dehqan> how to make apt-get to not stop at E: Package gstreamer0.10-nice has no installation candidate
<Gnea> adante: or just cut 'n paste it if it won't type out
<adante> brjann: lol, ok :]
<brjann> adante: then navigate to desktop > gnome > peripherals > keyboard > kbd
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: Users have to use sudo to mount devices. you can limit what commands can be run by editing the sudoers file
<adante> hmm does base ubuntu have an onscreen keyboard
<c0l2e> i mean totally ban usage of USB drives or external usb drives
<mawst> What's that thing that shows the white ubuntu icon when you first boot? I know it's themeable I just can't rememebr
<Gnea> adante: should be under the accessibility options
<bung> ive updated recently using the auto updates, and now scrolling in firefox is verychoppy
<Gnea> c0l2e: to lock the desktop down?
<bung> new .20 kernel?
<adante> Gnea: where is that, exactly?
<c0l2e> no i just need to disable usb storage so they cannot use USB storage / external usb storage to store data from network...etc
<Gnea> adante: I think it's under System->Preferences
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: Right. My solution should prevent that, since they won't be able to mount the devices to use them.
<Gnea> c0l2e: just make sure they're not part of the group associated with usb drives
<brjann> adante: you shouldn't need it. once you have gconf-editor open we can see if this fix will work in about 30 seconds
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: As long as you have no daemon running that will auto-mount them, that is
<c0l2e>  FireCrotch:   tried  adding usb-storage to blacklist of modprobe.conf
<adante> brjann: ok, i made it!
<c0l2e> but  not working
<c0l2e> FireCrotch:  where is that?
<adante> brjann: yeah, i couldn't actually even find the letter 'g' after  pressing every key on my keyboard... but nm, i launched gconf-editor from a shell
<adante> brjann: i'm at the kbd node anyway, what's the next step
<brjann> adante: hooray! navigate to desktop > gnome > peripherals > keyboard > kbd
<brjann> adante: okay, on the right you should see either an empty value [] or something like [us] or [<your country code>]
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: Right now, do USB drives auto-mount?
<c0l2e> yep
<adante> brjann: i have 3 key-value pairs
<adante> brjann: layouts:[us,gb]; model:<blank>; options[grp grp:alts_toggle]
<c0l2e> I can set nautilus not to mount them.. but still they can see  the new storage device in nautilus and click it to mount
<brjann> adante: okay, doubleclick layouts and just pound your keyboard a few times to enter some garbage
<c0l2e> but I do not want to disable all usb devices.. just for storage only
<adante> brjann: easy! :] done
<brjann> adante: i.e., remove the layouts that are there and add a new garbage one
<adante> that, i am good at :P
<brjann> adante: hehe, okay. hit okay and close gconf-editor, then cross your fingers and test your keyboard
<adante> brjann: hrm no luck.. would i have to restart my x session? will try that now
<brjann> adante: hm, gconf settings usually take effect instantly. but sure, you can try that
<mawst> Ok what's the splash after grub but before usplash?
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: "gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount false" should disable automounting
<toader> Hi, what is the meaning of POSIX-compatible  filesystem?
<adante> brjann: sadly no vnc server does not start at all
<c0l2e>  FireCrotch:  yeah i got this but it still shows that a new storage devices is available
<c0l2e> just click and it will mount
<brjann> adante: hm. you have ssh access? we can reset that key from the command line
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: I believe it showing up there is handled by udev, so you'll have to write a udev rule to stop it from doing that
<adante> brjann: yeah i do
<c0l2e> FireCrotch:  yeah. but I don't have any idea how to do it
<brjann> adante: okay, login and run   gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts --type List --list-type String [us,gb]
<srini> any option to lock icons on desktop in Ubuntu??
<adante> brjann: hmm tried that but vncserver still doesn't run
<adante> brjann: i'm not sure if this is related to the gconf setting or not, seems kind of odd
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: This might be a good place to start with that: http://siliconbased.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/ignoring-devices-with-udev-rules/
<brjann> adante: it does indeed, keyboard layouts shouldn't prevent vnc from starting
<c0l2e> thanks
<c0l2e> found a way to bind it to a group
<adante> brjann: sadly i am unsure how to get any form of logging on vncserver
<brjann> adante: i haven't used vnc since like 1998, so i have no idea either :)
<mtx_init> Most people just use X11 forwarding via ssh, its similair and more platform independent
<aeiou_> is apache2-mpm-peruser included as a package for any version of ubuntu?
<brjann> adante: i'd either reboot or at least restart gdm and see if that helps
<jellow> How big does a live cd usb have to be ? 700 mb?
<adante> x11 forwarding via ssh is more platform independent than vnc you say
<mtx_init> adante: I would say so
<FireCrotch> aeiou_: I don't see it for Karmic
<sabgenton_> in grub2
<sabgenton_> how does grub-mkconfig know what partion to assign to  root=bla
<sabgenton_> ?
<FireCrotch> aeiou_: you can check packages.ubuntu.com to check the other versions
<mtx_init> adante: on OSX ssh will just work, on ant unix like system ssh will be there and in windows just install xwin32
<jellow> I mean a (Live-cd) usb install stick , 700 mb?
<aeiou_> FireCrotch, ok thanks I'll have to compile then
<FireCrotch> jellow: the same as for a CD :)
<mementomori> is it possible having a dual head pc with a monitor using a full screen virtualbox session?
<jellow> FireCrotch: Ok thanks
<Dj-Pilot94> Hello
<FireCrotch> mementomori: basically so that you can have, for instance, Windows on one monitor, Ubuntu on another? Certainly
<Basalisk> does anyone know how to extract external links from a pdf document
<adante> brjann: well i'm trying to forge ahead with an upgrade to 9.10 now anyway via cmd line
<adante> brjann: thanks for your help, appreciated!
<Basalisk> (this is the pdf embedded in a browser split into many files problem)
<satdav> Hey guys do you instal yum on Ubuntu
<mtx_init> mementomori: im doing it right now, you just need the vbox guest additions
<mementomori> FireCrotch, exactly. which video card should I buy? ndivia or ati?
<mtx_init> nvidia
<mtx_init> nvidia
<mtx_init> no ati
<FloodBot4> mtx_init: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skrite> nvidia
<FireCrotch> mementomori: nvidia, for sure
<tehbaut> can someone ...anyone... tell me why I cannot format a partition as hfs+ even after installing hfsprogs?
<brjann> adante: no problem. here's the link to the page i was looking at, there's one other possibility in the comments that might help related to the .vnc/xstartup script: http://blog.yclian.com/2007/12/3-solutions-to-gnomevnc-keyboard.html
<FireCrotch> satdav: Um why would you want to do that?
<tehbaut> this has me seriously flustered
<bazhang> satdav, you dont
<mementomori> mtx_init, what happens if you try to "rotate" the cube?
<satdav> yum is a good service
<FireCrotch> satdav: yum is horrible
<bazhang> satdav, nonetheless ubuntu uses apt
<mtx_init> mementomori: I disable all of that stuff, Im not a fan of fancy gui;s, so I have no idea
<FireCrotch> satdav: and ubuntu uses apt
<satdav> what is apt
<satdav> I never hered of that
<bazhang> !apt > satdav
<ubottu> satdav, please see my private message
<mementomori> mtx_init, so you dont have compix. ok
<FireCrotch> satdav: it's ubuntu's package management system
<mtx_init> mementomori: nope, well it is likely on the system, but I spend most time in the terminal, so I dont use it
<satdav> OK does it include openfire on that
<mementomori> mtx_init, how many virtual desktop do you have?
<bazhang> satdav, what is openfire
<FireCrotch> mementomori: I *think* you can set each head separately when it comes to the cube and stuff, but its complex
<mtx_init> mementomori: I have a few windows installs for different purposes.  One to print ecoupons lets say, another to download ebooks, another to work on my resume and thats about it.
<satdav> it is a java based irc cliant
<mementomori> what I want to know is each head is binded to a different X session or to a different virtual desktop
<bazhang> satdav, what version of Ubuntu are you using
<satdav> the latest one
<bazhang> satdav, apt-cache search openfire
<satdav> OK
<satdav> so I need to ssh to it
<c0l2e> FireCrotch:  found it and now it works
<PingFloyd> why different windows installs as apposed to one window install to handle all of that?
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: Yay
<c0l2e> how can I test for group in udev's? rules?
<c0l2e> I'll post it in my blog
<c0l2e> http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com
<mementomori> mtx_init, FireCrotch...
<c0l2e> Now secondly, how can I bind that rules against groups??
<satdav> hey guys what is the command to install tomcat
<mtx_init> whats up?
<FireCrotch> mementomori: you can have separate x sessions
<c0l2e> example  only users of group usb_users can access USB drives
<bazhang> satdav, tomcat6?
<mementomori> FireCrotch, should I configure them manually or will it be done "automatically"
<master> hey
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: I would have udev mount USB drives as being read/write for only the usb_users group
<master> anybody from cali
<c0l2e> FireCrotch:  yeah
<master> IM FROM THE BAY
<master> anyboay
<Tecnoman> hi guys i install ubuntu remix in my acer aspire one but i have problems with 3 things , microphone , i can read any sd card and the mp4 videos run very slow.
<soreau> master: What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<c0l2e> does this  GROUP=="GROUPNAME" WORKS?
<bazhang> master, did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<c0l2e> sorry for the CAPS
<c0l2e> hehe
<gbis> hello
<PingFloyd> master: which bay?
<master> hahahahahah im a pimp see yaaaa
<FireCrotch> mementomori: if I recall correctly, nvidia-settings lets you set it to be separate X sessions
<gbis> good morning
<PingFloyd> from the bay of pigs?
<SidneyLinux> hi
<Tecnoman> hi guys i install ubuntu remix in my acer aspire one but i have problems with 3 things , microphone , i can read any sd card and the mp4 videos run very slow.
<mementomori> FireCrotch, can you point me to any doc about this topic?
<FireCrotch> c0l2e: I think it will
<gbis> i need your help for a pb with ubuntu server 9.10
<MrNaz_yma> any bash gurus here bored and want to earn a quick buck? i need  a small script done and im happy to pay by paypal if someone does it for me
<c0l2e> FireCrotch:  ok better try it.. hahah thanks dude
<mtx_init> MrNaz_yma: try #bash
<MrNaz_yma> mtx_init aah cool
<satdav> yes tomcat 6
<bazhang> satdav, sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<raven> virtualbox+usb - right vb version and guest-additions installed but still usb function deactivated/grey - what could i do?
<satdav> OK
<Tecnoman> any help ¿?
<rocketeerbkw> why can't I create a directory when I'm a member of a group with rwx?
<mementomori> rocketeerbkw, type the command "id" in the shell you are trying to make the dir and see if you are actually in that group
<FireCrotch> mementomori: I don't know of any specific docs, but I did check, and you can set each monitor to use a separate X session with nvidia-settings
<brjann> rocketeerbkw: is the filesystem readonly?
<mementomori> FireCrotch, thank you.
<lamefun> Is there some distro, even more newbie-friendly than Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> I should be able to have more than 10 tabs open in FF without it acting like it wants to crash every 2 min
<mtx_init> lamefun: maybe mint
<rocketeerbkw> FireCrotch: id says I'm not, but groups does
<rocketeerbkw> brjann: nope
<soreau> lamefun: For linux, I would say probably not
<mementomori> FireCrotch, should I login in both head?
<bazhang> lamefun, that is outside of the scope of this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<brjann> rocketeerbkw: did you happen to add yourself to this group during the same login session you're in now?
<indus> lamefun, mandriva
<zetheroo> Firefox is feeling very buggy and overweight
<FireCrotch> mementomori: what do you mean?
<mementomori> FireCrotch, if I have two different X sessions at startup will I have two different gdm login screens?
<rocketeerbkw> brjann: yes, is it as simple as logging out and in again?
<brjann> rocketeerbkw: yep
<mementomori> rocketeerbkw, you can try to cast "su -"
<rocketeerbkw> brjann: thx!
<brjann> rocketeerbkw: no problem :)
<FireCrotch> mementomori: I don't think you'll have two gdm login screens, but I'll have to defer to someone else on that question, since I don't have my other computer anymore to try it out on
<piojunbabia> i accidentally mess up my compiz configuration... i can no longer use my left click button on my mouse unless i hold press ctrl first before using the left click (or right click too maybe) how may i resolve my problem?
<soreau> piojunbabia: ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<soreau> piojunbabia: Or, sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects>none
<piojunbabia> soreau let me try, thanks
<brjann> mementomori, FireCrotch: no, if you set up seperate x screens using nvidia-settings you'll still only have the one gdm login screen.
<zetheroo> what is a good lightweight alternative to FF?
<mtx_init> zetheroo: edbrowse
<skrite> zetheroo, ff as in firefox?
<FireCrotch> brjann: Thanks for chiming in :) Am I correct in saying that he'll be able to have separate compiz cubes on them?
<zetheroo> skrite: yep
<mementomori> FireCrotch, ok. last question: will I need two mice and keyboards or is sufficient to move the mouse in the screen I want to work on to focus it?
<JonathanEllis> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. Yesterday Ubuntu downloaded updates including a kernel update. Grub update asked to replace menu.lst so I clicked on what seemed the most sensible option (replace with package maintainers version). Now Ubuntu wont boot. Grub comes up with Error 11: Unrecognized device string. Now this happened last time I had a kernel update and I fixed it by replacing the uuid entries with /dev/sdxy entries but I think this should
<skrite> zetheroo, google-chrome is pretty cool
<FireCrotch> mementomori: just one kb and mouse :)
<zetheroo> skrite; is that in the repos?
<soreau> FireCrotch: Yes, but you wont be able to move windows from one screen to the other
<brjann> FireCrotch: i'd imagine so. in every respect they're separate screens. they could run different WMs if he wanted
<skrite> no, easy to get though, one click
<skrite> zetheroo, will get you the link
<mementomori> soreau, this is not an issue for me...
<zetheroo> Chromium Browser
<zetheroo> is that the same
<zetheroo> ?
<piojunbabia> soreau: geee thanks it worked!!!!
<indus> zetheroo, add the ppa
<indus> zetheroo, i suggest just download chrome
<wubrgamer> any excel nerds in here?  How do I count a column for the number of instances of cells containing the letter B ? say "wubrgamer" (my nick) if you care to respond please!  This should work in Calc too
<soreau> piojunbabia: cool
<indus> zetheroo, www.google.com/chrome
<srv> i have 2 network interfaces, Can i use make ssh to use only eth0 and not wlan0
<FireCrotch> brjann, soreau: Thanks again :) I haven't had too much experience with dual monitor setups
<vorlock> guys any idea what error -3 means when running splashy?
<zetheroo> indus: is it the same as Chromium Browser
<zetheroo> ?
<FireCrotch> srv: are we talking about on the ssh server or client?
<soreau> srv: You could unload the wifi driver module
<JonathanEllis> I just reinstated my old menu.lst and it works. Thing I cant understand is why the uuid version doesnt work when the uuids have been generated by grub update and they appear to be correct
<srv> ssh client
<indus> zetheroo, its the same underlying code but its a google product, chromium is open source
<piojunbabia> zetheroo, i think cromium and chrome are just the same
<indus> zetheroo, its a long story
<srv> soreau: i dont want to do that, i have some apps using wlan0
<indus> zetheroo, chrome is stable, chromium is development and will break
<zetheroo> indus; I have Chromium Browser Daily Builds in Ubuntu Tweak as a PPA repo I can add
<mr-grey> I have a quick question, I just got ubuntu and I'm rather new to lynux and I downloaded a game from the software center and my sound goes out of wack when I play it, also I can't use the rythembox and play the game at the same time my sound goes entirely out... any sugjestions?
<indus> zetheroo, what exactly do you need
<soreau> srv: Well you said you wanted to use eth0 and not wlan0. Maube you should describe a bit more in detail your situation
<zetheroo> indus: there is another repo I can add called Google Stable Source
<indus> zetheroo, where?
<JonathanEllis> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. Yesterday Ubuntu downloaded updates including a kernel update. Grub update asked to replace menu.lst so I clicked on what seemed the most sensible option (replace with package maintainers version). Now Ubuntu wont boot. Grub comes up with Error 11: Unrecognized device string. Now this happened last time I had a kernel update and I fixed it by replacing the uuid entries with /dev/sdxy entries but I think this should
<devdz> "
<indus> zetheroo, i dont know , i just use chrome it crashes a lot though
<srv> i  have some apps (mozilla firefox)  using wlan0; i want ssh to use only eth0
<zetheroo> indus: FF is just horrible for anything more than 4-5 tabs for me ...
<raven> virtualbox+usb - right vb version and guest-additions installed but still usb function deactivated/grey - what could i do?
<indus> zetheroo, how much ram? did you know that firefox consumes least amount of ram with mor e tabs compared to other browsers?
<zetheroo> indus: I am using Ubuntu Tweak .. it has a heap of cool repos
<indus> hmm never heard of it
<Rezu> yo!
<Rezu> ubuntu chat going on
<Rezu> http://tinychat.com/swifty
<Rezu> join us on tinychat
<FireCrotch> srv: use iptables to block outgoing port 22 on the wireless interface
<bazhang> Rezu, dont paste that here
<zetheroo> indus: I have 4 GB of RAM ... 320 GB 7200RPM HDD ... Core2Duo T9300 2.5GHZ ... Ubuntu 64bit ....
<FireCrotch> srv: or better yet, forward it to the eth0 interface
<srv> FireCrotch: how can i do it?
<zetheroo> indus: I believe I have enough resources :)
<indus> yea
<indus> try chrome
<indus> its nice and light
<abhi_nav> hello
<brjann> srv: may i ask why you want to do prevent ssh from using a specific interface? there might be an easier way to accomplish your goal
<zetheroo> indus; thing is that I see it using about 200MB of RAM with a dozen tabs open ... which means there is heaps more RAM left to play with ... but it start greying out here and there and the whole system starts slowing down ... even the mouse is jerky
<abhi_nav> testing quassel
<Ububegin> when I was tar -xwvf afolder.tar .......... i kept getting extract `fileA.txt'? and then I have to press *y*... I dont wanna keep doing this over and over again... any ideas, on how I can force it run all the way
<srv> brjann: my wlan0 network is outside the firewall
<tehbaut> what will it take for ubuntu 10.4 to get hfs+ formatting capabilities in gparted by default?
<tehbaut> gparted live cd has support
<bazhang> tehbaut, lucid?
<solow> my sound on firefox stopped working. anyone know why?
<tehbaut> bazhang: yeah
<brjann> srv: so you want to prevent ssh attempts from your machine to other machines on your internal network?
<bazhang> tehbaut, please take lucid questions to #ubuntu+1
<tehbaut> ok
<abhi_nav> hello
<solow> like, youtube stopped making sound, but my mp3's still work
<srv> brjann: my wlan0 network is a separate network which i want to use for browsing, eth0 for accessing my servers
<srv> locally
<srv> how can i use iptables to do this - help me
<FireCrotch> srv: then just use the local address of the server. it'll be routed properly automatically
<mr-grey> everything such a challenge to work proper lol unreal.
<srv> FireCrotch: it doesnt work
<srv> ssh hangs and tries to use wlan0
<brjann> srv: are you perhaps using an ip block on your internal network that's actually routeable?
<srv> how can i know
<anubhav> are UTF8 charset names supported ?
<brjann> srv: what IP addresses are you using on the network connecting to eth0?
<anubhav>  s/names/usernames
<mr-grey> I'm assuming my sound drivers are installed ok because I have sound in ubuntu and the music players but when I play a game it goes all out of whack, really staticy and cuts out. any tips on figuring that out?
<brjann> srv: (also, how do you know it's trying to use wlan0 when it hangs?)
<_zippo_> exit
<FireCrotch> srv: you might need to add a route to the routing table for the other local network.  route -add 192.168.2.0/24 eth0
<FireCrotch> er... without the - before add
<mr-grey> also when i run rythumbox and play a game at the same time it completly shuts my sound down and I gotta swap settings in the volume menu on your panel
<mr-grey> to get it going again
<solow> I want sound :(
<HangukMiguk> any conky gurus in here? i've been having trouble with conky displaying ttf fonts: it only displays one, any others, it defaults to Sans.
<srv> what is 192.168.2.0/24?
<FireCrotch> srv: My apologies, I forgot to mention that you need to change 192.168.2.0 to the IP subnet that your eth0 network is using
<srv> FireCrotch: i know, i replaced it with my ip lol
<srv> hence i asked why 24?
<srv> actually, i meant that
<solow> I just checked out sound preferences and it said with applications, firefox, mute. But I unmuted it, and still have no sound. question #1: How did it get muted? I never did that. #2: WHERE IS MY SOUND :(
<FireCrotch> It shouldn't be your machine's IP, you want the network's address. so if your IP is 192.168.1.100 then you want to use 192.168.1.0
<srv> No, i am asking about /24
<FireCrotch> srv: the /24 specifies that the first 24 bits of the IP are the network portion of the IP
<mementomori> srv, /24 is the netmask bit
<FireCrotch> it's equivalent to the subnet mask being 255.255.255.0
<srv> when i do that i get route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<mementomori> srv, what's you network problem?
<mementomori> srv, what's your network problem?
<srv> when i give "route add 192.168.13.0/24" i get route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<mementomori> srv, paste somewhere the ifconfig and route commands' outputs
<srv> FireCrotch: mementomori: i guess it has worked
<srv> i did a "route add 192.168.13.0 eth0" and it worked
<FireCrotch> :)
<mementomori> oh, yes... you was missing the interface... ;)
<srv> does it mean "Use eth0 for all addressed in 192.168.13.0 network
<srv> correct?
<mementomori> no
<srv> what does it mean then
<FireCrotch> yep, that's what it mean
<mementomori> you just added a new route
<srv> can you explain
<mementomori> you should add a new default gateway for having what you asked for
<srv> mementomori: what should i do now and how
<srv> sorry for being so stupid
<FireCrotch> srv: you're now able to ssh to your servers, correct?
<srv> yes i am right now
<mementomori> so dont do any changes
<srv> but tell me this default gateway thing?
<mementomori> maybe I'm getting a bit confused...
<srv> what does it mean
<mementomori> srv, the default gateway is the default route your packets will be sent to
<FireCrotch> srv: you'll want that route to be added every time the eth0 interface is brought up, so you'll need to add something to /etc/network/interfaces also
<mementomori> srv, the default gateway is the default host  your packets will be sent to
<srv> okay got it
<srv> since i have 2 interfaces, i want to send packets to the other one as well, i dont want default gateway
<mementomori> srv,  sure
<srv> okay guys, i got what i want - thank you
<mementomori> sorry for my bad answers...
<srv> mementomori: i love you ;-)
<abhi_nav> can i play songs (any format) from command prompt? e.g. playing songs from ubuntu server etc (not gui)
<FireCrotch> srv: in your /etc/network/interfaces file, for the eth0 interface, you'll want to add this: post-up <the route command from before>
<mementomori> lol ;)
<srv> FireCrotch: you were talking about doing this "port" wise correct?
<FireCrotch> srv: I had mentioned doing it per port, but this is the proper way to do it
<srv> okay
<abhi_nav> hmm
<FireCrotch> I wasn't thinking when I said to forward the port
<ddavids> pls i plug my ethernet cable from my modem to my karmic emachine laptop and does not even display auto etho but it does when i connect it to my karmic desktop... what does this mean?
<HangukMiguk> can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8919419
<abhi_nav> what is emachine?
<srv> abhi_nav: its a chinese company
<abhi_nav> I need command prompt (terminal) alternatives of these applications: web broswer, audio player. anyone knows is there any?
<srv> I better get some coffee now my things are working
<abhi_nav> srv: ok
<Croe> Vay be
<Paulo39> hi, i'm using Chromium on Ubuntu karmic and i'm not able to see videos on youtube, but i can do it without any problems on firefox
<ddavids> abhi_nav: its an acer laptop
<darolu> abhi_nav: I like "links" (text web browser), for audio I usually use mplayer (command line)
<darolu> abhi_nav: other text web browsers are elinks and lynx
<abhi_nav> darolu: can you tell me how to install and how to use it?
<abhi_nav> darolu: which one is the bset?
<star> hallo all
<zetheroo> how do I boot into a previous kernel?
<star> wonder if anyone can help
<darolu> abhi_nav: sudo apt-get install links mplayer elinks lynx
<Paulo39> and i think it's not about flash, because i can see videos on vimeo.com, for example. Actually, i think this starts to happen when i switch to the new theme/look of youtube
<star> installed ubuntu studio
<abhi_nav> darolu: ok
<Guest65162> since then my gnome panel is not smooth :/
<Guest65162> it just looks weird all my gtk apps :(
<HangukMiguk> Paulo39: You mean the HTML5 version?
<darolu> abhi_nav: there's no "best" program, I like links more, but others like lynx the best as it has 'pretty colours' :P
<HangukMiguk> aka the beta one?
<RootRat> Hi guys Top of the day to you .. Problem .. Installed Adobe flash player with deb package manager ... Says its installed but will not work .. help !
<Paulo39> HangukMiguk: hum.. i dont now, its a new template from youtube website
<Paulo39> it's possible that tey are using html5 and chromium doenst have support for that yet?
<abhi_nav> darolu when using ubuntu server how to switch from irssi to command prompt without closing irssi? actually I want to run irssi, links(or other) and mplayer (or other) simultaneously
<FireCrotch> RootRat: Have you restarted your browser?
<Paulo39> abhi_nav: you can use screen
<darolu> abhi_nav: a VERY popular audio player for the command line is mp3blaster, but I haven't used it that much
<RootRat> Firecrotch yes sir /mame
<HangukMiguk> Paulo39: I think the HTML5 player doesn't have support in Linux yet.  I know it doesn't in Firefox yet, but it might not in Chrome yet either.
<FireCrotch> RootRat: What browser are you using?
<abhi_nav> Paulo39: what is screen? is it any apps?
<darolu> abhi_nav: with Ctrl+Alt+Z  you send apps to the background
<Paulo39> hum.. but in firefox i am totally able to see the videos
<abhi_nav> darolu: ok but i wll install that also. thnx
<dehqan> when login page comes up , mouse and keyboard does not work , how to fix it ?
<RootRat> FireCrotch  I am using firefox
<darolu> abhi_nav: with $ jobs you see what apps you have running
<abhi_nav> darolu: $job ?
<abhi_nav> darolu: its not working
<abhi_nav> Paulo39: what is screen? is it any apps?
<Paulo39> http://www.rackaid.com/resources/linux-screen-tutorial-and-how-to/
<darolu> abhi_nav: jobs with an S
<Paulo39> screen is a program that lets you to have multiple apps/processes running from the same terminal
<abhi_nav> Paulo39: thnx :)
<Paulo39> and you can switch between them without to have to stop each one when you wanto to switch
<abhi_nav> darolu: ???? can you give me the actual command? jobs s is not working too
<mtx_init> Paulo39: you dont need screen to do that, you do need screen to multiplex them for your viewing.
<abhi_nav> Paulo39: hmm ok
<Paulo39> it's really  useful
<darolu> uhmmm "jobs" is the actual command to list what you have running in the background :S
<ddavids> mtx_init: how do u mean - multiplex?
<Paulo39> mtx_init: if i want to run, for example, irssi and finch, its very useful to have screen and i can switch between them easily
<HangukMiguk> Paulo39: looks like chrome works with HTML5 player.  I'm really not sure...
<mtx_init> Paulo39: yes, but you dont need it.
<abhi_nav> darolu: it just executes that jobs command but not showing any results??   :(
<Paulo39> mtx_init: how would you do that?
<mtx_init> ddavids: if you dont use screen and put programs to the background, they can still print to the forground.  screen works as a multiplexer for tty's.
<mtx_init> Paulo39: just run each as a backround process.
<Paulo39> mtx_init: it's possible, but is not useful
<abhi_nav> mtx_init: can you please tell me teh keyboard shortcut for tihs? i am new
<abhi_nav> yah i am using screen also
<mtx_init> screen is great
<mtx_init> one of the best tools out there
<abhi_nav> no but you tell me that other process naa?
<piojunbabia> what is screen?
<darolu> abhi_nav: if you haven't sent anything to the background with "Ctrl + Z" it won't show anything :p
<abhi_nav> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dad_> hi
<abhi_nav> jobs
<darolu> abhi_nav: to bring the "job" back you run "fg <jobnumber>"
<dad_> mythtv g\hard drive full
<RootRat> FireCrotch  when I bring up the site that uses flash player it want to direct me to the adobe site to install flash player again . is there a way I can find out id flash player has been successfully installed ?
<abhi_nav> darolu: ok it worked thnx
<Guest22591> my mythtv hdd is full yet recording are on another disk
<FireCrotch> RootRat: about:plugins page
<Guest22591> what is filling the disk
<Guest22591> live tv on another disk as well
<abhi_nav> thnx all of you darolu, Paulo39 and mtx_init: bye :)
<abhi_nav> exit
<RootRat> FireCrotch  okay  will look
<Guest22591> mythbuntu disk is full
<Guest22591> anyone
<q0_0p> how is mythbuntu
<q0_0p> never tried it
<Guest22591> yes good thc
<dehqan> any opinion ?
<Guest22591> thx..
<Guest22591> my hdd is full but recording and live tv on anotehr disk
<ddavids> i have lynx installed but pls i need a few tips on how to use it, id like to explore it...
<Guest22591> so what could fill disk?
<tehbaut> is it possible to make a 273MB casper-rw file?
<tehbaut> I want to fit a persistent 9.10 on a 1GB usb drive
<ddavids> can anyone help wt a few tips and commands...
<FireCrotch> ddavids: you can read the lynx manual page :) man lynx
<Guest22591> david any quesion u have with commmands in terminal type man command name
<Guest22591> eg man sudo
<Guest22591> or man ls
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: yes you can do a persistant 9.10 on a 1GB drive
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: I was using this method, but it seems it require 2GB or more for persistency
<tehbaut> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<abhi_nav> how to login to only command prompt. i.e. terminal. i dont want to login to ubuntu eachtime. some times i only wants terminal as same as that of ubuntu server
<mtx_init> abhi_nav: uninstall xorg and gnome
<mtx_init> thats the easiest way
<Guest22591> ctl alt f1
<abhi_nav> mtx_init: i said sometime
<abhi_nav> Guest22591 for the ctl alt f1 first i need to login intu ubuntu naa?
<Guest22591> no
<Guest22591> you dont
<Guest22591> but you can
<Guest22591> then do it
<Guest22591> then to stop gdm
<abhi_nav> then i can youse this shortcut in that login windwos, in that windows where it asks for username and pass?
<Guest22591> type sudo stop gdm
<Guest22591> yes
<abhi_nav> ok
<abhi_nav> wait
<abhi_nav> i am trying that now
<abhi_nav> thnx all
<piojunbabia> nice
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: I think that might just be a limitation of their setup tool
<meowbuntu> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: you should just be able to create the casper-rw partition using fdisk
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: ok, any idea what the command is for that?
<roba0665> greets all, I have a Ipex laptop (rebadged asus A3000N) that wont run up Ubuntu 9.10, I can get the liveCD to run okay tho using apic = off noapic nolapic  .. Strangely the latest debian runs okay...
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: I assume you have the 750mb partition made already?
<sledge> anyone use BitchX ?
<cyptrix> hi
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: yeah, it's loaded and live
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: I have 270MB free on the drive
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX (where sdX) is whatever the USB drive is
<kian> How I can open archives folder and increase packages! it does not allow me normally?
<zogg_> co_JKT <-- spamming on channel join
<kl0x> Hi
<kl0x> I've got a problem guys
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: then type n to make a new partition, then p to make it a primary, then 2 to make it partition 2
<stronze> how do i upgrade from 9.04 yo 9.10 without the network? i downloaded the ISO and also burned to DVD-R
<kl0x> dunno what to do, actually don't even know the problem's source
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: then accept the defaults for the starting and ending partition, then w to write the changes to the disk
<kl0x> stronze, which ISO?
<kl0x> strauze, you need alternate i think
<dehqan> what does "rF" mean in statue of package ?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: hmmm, couldn't I just do this in gparted? ;)
<stronze> k10x - how do i get alternate?
<anarki> hi all :)
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: (I have to make room for a second partition anyway)
<roba0665> stronze: check your favourite local mirror
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: oh, yeah, definitely. just make sure it's ext2 and the label is casper-rw
<tehbaut> ah, that's it?
<kl0x> stronze, i guess from the same server you took the live one
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: yep
<stronze> roba0665 k10x - i downloaded via bit torrent from ubuntu.com
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: sweet, so can I take all the free space, or does ubuntu need just a tiny amount to run?
<kian>  How I can open archives folder and increase packages! it does not allow me normally?
<tehbaut> I assume it loads everything into memory, so no need to leave anything
<sledge> i cant figure out how to join multiple servers, or multiple channels
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: well, everything I've seen says to make the main partition 750MB
<kl0x> stronze, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<sledge> randomnick
<wzhya> heh
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: cool, that's fine... I'll leave 750MB then
<roba0665> greets all, I have a Ipex laptop (rebadged asus A3000N) that wont run up Ubuntu 9.10, I can get the liveCD to run okay tho using apic = off noapic nolapic  .. Strangely the latest debian runs okay...
<roba0665> I think its the X part that is crashing but dont know how to start debugging the issue...
<kian>  How I can open archives folder and increase packages! it does not allow me normally?
<kl0x> My keyboard doesn't work on my session
<stronze> thanks k10x - i think i know why i couldnt find it
<kl0x> instead, works perfectly on this one
<kl0x> stronze, np
<stronze> k10x - just another 2-3 days to download now
<kl0x> It stopped working after I.. after I run Windows XP T.T
<kl0x> stronze, uf... don't you prefer dd?
<stronze> k10x - dd? i gotta use bit torrent cuz im on a very horrible internet connection and downloading any other way tends to corrupt files
<roba0665> where can I get 10.04 from?
<FiNk> hi
<FiNk> do you speak turkish ?
<jolaren> How do I download the source for my kernel 2.6.31-19-generic ?
<bazhang> FiNk, in #ubuntu-tr
<kedy07> what is nohup for?
<kl0x> roba0665 http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<FiNk> thank yoU ;)
<bazhang> roba0665, please /join #ubuntu+1 for lucid support and discussion
<farsan> Any Landscape users around? Got some questions about backup.
<kedy07> other than having output directed to nohup.out
<brjann> kedy07: it prevents the launched program from terminating when you log out
<kedy07> brjann: oh ok. thanks
<FiNk> arKadaşLar...!
<FiNk> Bana Bi Kod öğrEtenin40 yıl köleSi oLuRum :D
<stronze> k10x i gotta say thanks for the link.i KNOW why i couldnt find it now and feel like an idiot.
<abhi_nav> pppoeconf give error that he scanned for 4 devices but access concentrator did not replied. i want to configure and use net from command prompt. so pppoeconf  is needed. curretnly using net using xnetcardconf
<njbair> can I change power management settings for GDM? My desktop hibernates when nobody is logged in. I want it to use my user power settings instead.
<kl0x> njbair system>Preferences>Energy Management I guess
<wzhya> so.. nobody uses bitchx
<wzhya> wow.
<abhi_nav> hwat is bitchx
<njbair> I do that, and even click "make default" but it doesn't apply to the login screen
<abhi_nav> what is bitchx
<njbair> wzhya: maybe ppl don't like irc clients with swear words in the name
<DJones> !bitchx | abhi_nav
<dehqan> what does "rF" mean in statue of package ?half-configured
<ubottu> abhi_nav: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<kl0x> njbair, Oh right, you said when noone is logged in..
<kl0x> njbair, I guess I dunno xd
<wzhya> bitchx is a chat program
<wzhya> terminal
<abhi_nav> DJones: ok now i am using irssi
<dubey_> trying to connect USB modem but getting "Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Permission denied"
<abhi_nav> pppoeconf give error that he scanned for 4 devices but access concentrator did not replied. i want to configure and use net from command prompt. so pppoeconf  is needed. curretnly using net using xnetcardconf
<red> Hal removal
<red> Lucid Alpha 2 sports full removal of the hal package, making Ubuntu faster to boot and faster to resume from suspend.
<red> how does this affect my pc if its removed?
<dehqan> how to configure a half-configured package ?
<bazhang> red, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<abhi_nav> red: i want my pc to be fast too. should i remove hal
<wzhya> deh reboot with repair mode, and fix broken packages
<abhi_nav> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<wzhya> dehqan reboot into grub, and choose recovery mode, and then fix broken packages
<red> ty bazhang
<abhi_nav> !pppoeconf
<dehqan> wzhya:  a in chroot
<red> abhi_nav: im talking about 10.4 beta
<dehqan> wzhya:  it is chroot
<abhi_nav> red: so its not in 9.04?
<dubey_> anyone ?
<njbair> wow, lucid is only 2 months away. crazy
<kl0x> Can anyone guess why my keyboard doesn't work? lol
<abhi_nav> dubey_ (i think) you have to add your username to usb group (remember to read somewhere)
<red> no abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> red: hmm can i delete if in 9.04, then wll it help me ?
<tehbaut> does the casper-rw file usually just store updates/new installs? or?
<abhi_nav> ok
<roba0665> kl0x: you havent plugged it it?? :)
<kl0x> roba0665, haha, yeah I've got it plugged in xd
<kl0x> roba0665, but it stoppped working after I used Windows (first time this year and since 2008))
<roba0665> kl0x: ahh Its been near windows, you need to reboot your keyboard.. seriously I have no idea...
<kl0x> roba0665, Me neither, in my session it won't work, but in this one I'm now it works perfectly. I guess it's something in starting apps
<xguru> can someone help me with this? http://www.pastebin.org/101642
<roba0665> question: if Ubuntu is based on Debian, why b\can I get deb to run on my laptop but not ubuntu?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: if still around, the casper-rw file is supposed to hold data such as passwords, new packages, etc... right?
<roba0665> err canT
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: yep
<roba0665> question: if Ubuntu is based on Debian, why can I get deb to run on my laptop but not ubuntu?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: I'm about to test it with my wifi key
<FireCrotch> roba0665: because Ubuntu changes things :)
<tehbaut> rebootin'
<FireCrotch> roba0665: what seems to be the problem with Ubuntu on your laptop?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: what about files saved to the desktop?
<kl0x> Ok I'll try to fix it by myself as I'm being ignored here!! hahaha, c ya guys
<SpaceGhostC2C> roba0665, possibly because ubuntu is debian based, but debian isn't ubuntu. Check the system req's for each and see the difference, if there is none, check supported hardwares on both.
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: those should be saved as well
<roba0665> fire: Im not sure exactly, I feel its video related, can install minimal fine...
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: and if they're too big, are they just skipped?
<wzhya> exit
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: That I couldn't tell you
<roba0665> fire: Ubuntu just locks up, no response, mouse pointer still moves but even the onscreen clock is frozen...
<roba0665> deb doesnt have same issue at all...
<Hellhound666> I have what may be a simple question...
<FireCrotch> roba0665: video card is?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: mkay, guess I'll find out
<Hellhound666> How do I move filenames with different extentions to a directory
<roba0665> fire: good question, (and Im at work at present not at home) default Asus A3000N laptop
<Hellhound666> like mmv -v "*.tgz*" /directory but multiple file extentions
<Hellhound666> without writing a shell script
<zak_> waht command shall i use to extract audio from a .pps file ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hellhound666, try mv -v *.{tgz,tar.gz,tar,gz}
<jolaren> How do I get source??? bash: /lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/source: No such file or directory
<Hellhound666> SpaceGhostC2C:  thanks I'll give it a try
<roba0665> fire: I tried ubuntu and xubuntu, same issue...
<SpaceGhostC2C> roba0665, did you look at the supported hardware pages on both Debian and Ubuntu's sites?
<tehbaut> FireCrotch: sweet, wifi persisted.. cool! thanks! ;)
<roba0665> spaceghost: no
<SpaceGhostC2C> jolaren, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.31
<SpaceGhostC2C> roba0665, try that, make sure it's even supported in ubuntu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> roba0665, also check general requrements for both.
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: you're welcome :)
<FireCrotch> roba0665: I think it's just a driver problem
<roba0665> spaceghost: the Ipex Companion 59Z (which this unit is) appears in old supported pages for Ubuntu 6...
<tehbaut> any idea if the casper-rw file is written to frequently, or only during shutdown?
<SpaceGhostC2C> roba0665, it might not be supported for newer versions, I suggest you actually look. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<jolaren> SpaceGhostC2C, I didn't get the .19 source that downloaded the .20 source tho
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: I think it's written to when it needs to be written to, which is why you're supposed to use ext2 for it
<arand_> tehbaut: I would assume more frequently than that, since otherwise the memory would run out fairly quickly.
<janbauke> hello
<tehbaut> gotcha, that should keep crashes from loosing data I hope
<janbauke> Hallo
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | janbauke
<ubottu> janbauke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<janbauke> how are you
<tehbaut> well, I hope it doesn't crash period, but you get the idea ;)
<FireCrotch> tehbaut: ext2 doesn't have all the journaling data that ext3 does, so it shouldn't wear your drive out (I assume that's what you're worried about)
<SpaceGhostC2C> janbauke, do you have a question?
<janbauke> about what
<zak_> waht command shall i use to extract audio from a .pps file ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> janbauke, read the topic of the channel.
<Hellhound666> SpaceGhostC2C:  Hey thanks a lot that worked out great!
<FireCrotch> zak_: what's a .pps file? file extensions have no meaning in the linux world :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hellhound666, anytime friend. Let us know if you need more help.
<zak_> FireCrotch: that is a powerpoint file , just need to extract audio fro m it
<SpaceGhostC2C> FireCrotch, it's a presentation file. Like powerpoint
<dehqan> how to get list of half-configured packages ?
<roba0665> thanks all outta here...
<FireCrotch> zak_: a page I found says to open powerpoint, file->open the pps file, and then do Save As webpage
<FireCrotch> zak_: not sure if OpenOffice presenter can do that
<zak_> yeah :/
<tehbaut> how can I profile my system (or at least get the cpu details)?
<dubey_> clear
<rww> tehbaut: "cat /proc/cpu" in the terminal will show you more than you want to know about your CPU.
<dubey_> GNOME PPP is frequently asking for username/password, but all information i provided is correct
<padski> tehbaut, and top might get you started with profiling
<rww> tehbaut: sorry, cpuinfo, not cpu
<kl0x> Sniff,,, if stills doesn't work
<mihir> i have installed Ghostview for pdf view but i can´t find in application menu
<zak_> FireCrotch: waht i need is to extract the audio in that powerpoint  presention in an mp3 format , donnow if that is possible though
<tehbaut> rww: brilliant, just what I needed, thanks
<FireCrotch> zak_: did you try the save as webpage thing in openoffice?
<tehbaut> padski: top isn't really what I was after, and I know about it for process monitoring (maybe it does more that I don't know about though)
<zak_> FireCrotch: gonnan try it right now was trying with some mplayer commands
<FireCrotch> zak_: or can you play the presentation w/ the sound in linux at all?
<Croe> Peki Zeki Mürende bizi Görecek mi?
<jolaren> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.31 downloads the kernel source but it doesnt place it in /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/source ........ where does the kernel source go and how can i move it to that location??
<popey> jolaren: you probably want 'apt-get source linux-image-blah'
<Chikka^> o0o0o0olaaaa!!!!
<zak_> FireCrotch: i can do taht : but i need to extract the song to be able to play it in my  mp3 player
<Chikka^> jeje
<FireCrotch> zak_: if you can get the sound to play when playing the presentation, you can just record from that
<mihir> hello friends
<zak_> FireCrotch: record from that?
<FireCrotch> just have the recording input be the output device
<zak_> humm
<jolaren> popey, E: Kunde inte hitta paketet linux-image-2.6.31 ( could not find the package )
<padski> tehbaut, you want to run benchmarks ?
<mihir> i have installed Ghostview for pdf view but i can´t find it in application menu can you tell me where it is installed
<jolaren> popey, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.31 doesn't find package
<indietrash> anyone in here know what volume manager #! uses?
<arand_> jolaren: add "-generic" by the end
<tehbaut> padski: sure, why not?
<jolaren> arand, still can't find any packages
<tehbaut> sounds like a good time
<popey> jolaren: apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`
<miraiw> mihir: by default most terminal aps won't be in gnome's menu
<popey> jolaren: it will download and unpack to the current directory
<anto> hola
<zak_> FireCrotch: can't save it in webpage , the presentation starts in a full screen , how can i use the menu ?if i use esc it quits:/
<anto> q tal
<anto> q tal
<FireCrotch> zak_: it does that even if you open  openoffice first, then do file->open ?
<arand_> !es | anto
<ubottu> anto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FireCrotch> zak_: OpenOffice might not be able to do it
<mihir> how to see how many hardware drivers are not properly installed
<zak_> FireCrotch: tried that too; but same old sh***t:/
<anto> hello
<anto> q tal
<FireCrotch> zak_: well it looks like the other solution is your best bet. did you understand what I meant? I understand it, but its late so I'm probably explaining it horribly.
<FireCrotch> zak_: and I don't know exactly how to do it
<SpaceGhostC2C> zak_, obfuscated swearing is still swearing.
<zak_> :)me too :)
<zak_> waht is the official room for opensoffice
<mihir> how to see how many hardwares are not properly installed
<PingFloyd> mihir: device manager
<PingFloyd> oops wrong channel
<arand_> jolaren: So what are you trying to do? (I arrived late to the discussion..)
<mihir> where is device manager
<PingFloyd> mihir: there isn't one, I thought you were talking about windows
<PingFloyd> mihir: if it works, it is properly installed
<FireCrotch> zak_: You can use audacity to do the recording, from what I remember from the *one* time I had to do something like this.  The openoffice channel is #openoffice  I think
<mihir> in ubuntu
<PingFloyd> mihir: you can see which modules are loaded, but that is only a part of the bigger picture
<zak_> FireCrotch: okay man :) thanks for the help :)
<PingFloyd> mihir: in ubuntu just try using the device and see if there is any errors in your logs
<FireCrotch> zak_: you're welcome :)
<FireCrotch> mihir: there is no equivalent of the Windows Device Manager in Ubuntu.  Is there something in particular that you'd like to do in Ubuntu that you would typically do in the Device Manager in Windows?
<FireCrotch> mihir: If so, we can point you in the right direction
<wao> well, oh hai, can someone help me with acpid-2.0.2 ?
<wao> acpid: skipping conf file /root/acpi/power.conf
<wao> why it's skipping event.conf?
<PingFloyd> mihir: main think is it comes down if some device isn't behavior or operating right, it's a matter of figuring out why.  In theory, as long as the kernel supports a device, it should just work for the most part.
<mihir> i have broadcom wireless controller and ubuntu doesn´t have driver how install driver for that
<PingFloyd> mihir: did you first try "hardware devices"
<PingFloyd> mihir: under the menus in gnome
<zvacet> ! wifi | mihir
<ubottu> mihir: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zus> is there a NVidia  channel?
<jolaren> popey, arand i've done that but it stills complains ( apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r` )
<popey> jolaren: do you have the source box ticked in system -> admin -> software sources?
<soreau> Zus: #nvidia
<jolaren> popey, the source was downloaded but this happends..
<pnet> hi
<jolaren> popey, ./config_dvb.pl "BUILD_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/build" "EXTRA_CFLAGS=-Idrivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/ -I/home/joel/sasc-ng/trunk/dvbloopback/module"
<jolaren> Could not identify kernel
<Zus> soreau,  thanks
<ian__> gm explanation required about the CLSID numbers ,new to this game thanks
<tvw> How can I show me the status of the firewall (like in ufw status verbose) when the firewall ist still disabled.
<tvw> ufw status verbose only tells me, that the fw is disabled, but not which rules are set, when I enable the fw.
<tvw> so, how do I know, that I will not lock out myself, before enabling the fw?
<mihir> what is the image file extention in ubuntu like jpg in windows
<alankila> mihir: heh, why wouldn't it be just jpg?
<abhi_nav> i think image file extenstions are os independent
<Atari_bot> .png maybe
<richfearless> whats up peeps
<mihir> while saving backgroung image from internet it shows default .htm extention
<karin_> Hey I have som update-grub problems, anyone know where to ask? Specficially it sets my root to the wrong UUID.
<abhi_nav> mihir: right click on image and click on save image or save image as
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | karin_
<ubottu> karin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<richfearless> im having a bit of trouble, i would like to browse to a project on a Windows machine - but i cant find the location anywhere in the dialogue window that appears (its in Netbeans)
<karin_> SpaceGhostC2C, ?
<alankila> mihir: I think you're doing it wrong. The .htm extension is probably for html file, so it saved the html document, not the image, most likely.
<jolaren> popey, arand i rly dno how n what to do now
<karin_> SpaceGhostC2C, Read the question.
<SpaceGhostC2C> karin_, just state the question.
<SpaceGhostC2C> karin_, you don't need to preface it.
<alankila> karin_: is the wrong uuid in /etc/fstab?
<Zus> any one have an idea as to why after downloading from the nvida site the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.25-pkg1.run driver when i click or open in terminal i get in gedit something about  character encoding not being detected and in terminal comand not found??
<mihir> ok i changed jpg and its done thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> karin_, so it sets your root incorrectly?
<InvaderZim> Where do I find a changelog for ubuntu kernel image updates?
<JonathanEllis> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron. Yesterday Ubuntu downloaded updates including a kernel update. Grub update asked to replace menu.lst so I clicked on what seemed the most sensible option (replace with package maintainers version). Now Ubuntu wont boot. Grub comes up with Error 11: Unrecognized device string. Now this happened last time I had a kernel update and I fixed it by replacing the uuid entries with /dev/sdxy entries but I think this should
<karin_> alankila, Yeah it was the first time.. And then I changd it to the correct one..
<karin_> though I have three installations so it might be picking up the wrong one..
<alankila> karin_: have you tried running update-grub since? It ought to notice the uuid from fstab and update.
<abhi_nav> mihir: ???
<karin_> alankila, Will try some more I may have missed something.
<alankila> karin_: oh, that sounds a bit messy.
<hekin> question, I've got a Broadcom 4353 wireless interface, how could I get it up and running on Karmic? I've done googling  a lot, not helpful
<hekin> i've already installed bcmwl-kernel-source
<richfearless> how do i find a windows network location in the dialogue window that pops up?
<hekin> any idea?
<arand_> jolaren: Sorry got to go.
<Zus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478986 this seemed  to be what i needed to do, but i get a comand not found when trying to reconfigure xserver any one know what to do?
<garymc> Hi guys, anyone know where I look to see if bots are hitting my web server?
<garymc> and what i look for?
<SpaceGhostC2C> garymc, is it a ubuntu server?
<garymc> yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> !away | impi_busy
<ubottu> impi_busy: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<richfearless> how do i find a windows network location in the dialogue window that pops up?
<padski> garymc, in the log. repeated connection patterns, user agent strings, ip addresses
<ian__> hi loaded dillon fltk screwed up grub will not boot correctly.any ideas please?
<garymc> what log, where is it? padski?
<mihir> what is the purpose of recovery mode in ubuntu it is in grub loader
<padski> garymc, which httpd server is it ?
<garymc> apache 2
<richfearless> hmm .. . . .. . can i ask a question?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mihir, same thing as single user mode in mac, afaik.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | richfearless
<ubottu> richfearless: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linuxoid777> :-D
<padski> garymc, try under /var/log/apache2/
<richfearless> !ask| how do i find a windows network location in the dialogue window that pops up?
<ubottu> how do i find a windows network location in the dialogue window that pops up?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<garymc> cool would it be access.log file?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience > richfearless
<ubottu> richfearless, please see my private message
<JonathanEllis> Anyone know where I can find an example of grub's menu.lst as generated by Ubuntu 8.04 using UUIDs with explanations of what all the default options in the Automagic kernels list mean. Everything I find refers to partitions by hd or /dev/sd notation. I am trying to debug my menu.lst and getting nowhere fast. I stated the entire problem in my earlier post but nobody responded so I guess I am on my own
<richfearless> ok
<padski> garymc, there are also various programs that will analyse the logs for you
<wejick> !patience > wejick
<ubottu> wejick, please see my private message
<padski> garymc, webalizer comes to mind as an example
<garymc> hmm ok
<ian__> quit
<padski> garymc, yes access.log is the main one
<garymc> ok thanks. Is webalizer for linux or windows etc or is it installed on the server itself?
<mihir> while installing software my laptop switched off due to electricity problem when i restart it and select ubuntu only blank screen appears what to do in that case
<wejick> how much amount of RAM which minimal lucid system use?
<benchen70> Hi, I am just wondering. The moderators for this chat room, how exactly do you guys arrange yourselves, eg, in shifts, to answer questions, etc, ??
<mihir> while installing software my laptop switched off due to electricity problem when i restart it and select ubuntu only blank screen appears what to do in that case
<garymc> Ok anyone help me install webalizer and to run it?
<benchen70> mihir, you are installing right? not finished?
<mihir> yes
<JonathanEllis> benchen70: Its not just moderators who answer questions but anyone who knows the answer.
<mihir> it was wireless controller driver
<benchen70> jonathonellis, thank you, true enough.
<meowbuntu> benchen70, thtas the beauty of linux. everyone can pool knowledge to get help
<mycomp> mihir:reinstall ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> benchen70: So I have no idea if moderators are organised at all. They are all volunteers I think so they are here when they can be
<soreau> garymc: It seems webalizer is in ubuntu repos.
<meowbuntu> !pool
<mihir> then what is the purpose of recovery mode
<garymc> ok what do i need to do? apt-get install webalizer?
<benchen70> Yeah, mihir, not much that can be done. Just reinstall
 * maidai yawns
<kian> I want paste some packages in this folder /var/cache/apt/archives but I can not! It does not allow me! please help
 * maidai fades away
<benchen70> recovery mode is when it is fully installed. Just like Windows
<mycomp> mihir:sometimes the recovery mode crashes due to malfunctionin of grub during installation..
<maidai> kian : Make it writable
<mycomp> n yes recovery mode is after installation
<kian> maidai, How?
<wejick> kian, you must paste as root user
<Sensiva> kian use sudo in terminal
<padski> garymc, it is packaged in ubuntu universe, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/webalizer  and http://freshmeat.net/search?q=webalizer&submit=Search and debtags also suggests modlogan.  there are many other such programs but the names escape me.
<maidai> Kian : go to terminal and type sudo chmod 777 /bar/cache/apt/archives
<maidai> kian : *var
 * maidai huggles FloodBot3
<benchen70> To anyone who can answer this question: I am going to sound a bit dumb here, but I have rarely used IRC. So are the list of users on the right hand side of the browser - is this all of the people in the ubuntu channel??
<maidai> yes
<padski> garymc, but see http://www.google.com/search?q=apache+log+analyser if you are interested (awstats is one I could think of)
 * maidai nods
<soreau> benchen70: Probably. 1370 here now
<JonathanEllis> After a kernel upgrade why does my grub menu.lst stop working?Every entry on the menu produces grub error 11: Unrecognised device string. I notice the entries have been changed from /dev/sda6 to UUIDs. But why should that make it stop working?
<mihir> what to write in terminal for shut down the computer
<wejick> kian, use pres [alt]+[f2] and type "gksudo nautilus" then give your passwd there. now you can copy to that direktori
<tommis> benchen70, yep
<soreau> mihir: shutdown -h now
<mycomp> or halt
<mycomp> as superuser
<mihir> ok
<padski> garymc, personally I have often used grep and sed
 * maidai fades away *again*
 * maidai doesn't know to spell Ubntu
<padski> garymc, awstats claims to have good recognition of robots, see http://awstats.sourceforge.net/docs/awstats_compare.html
<kian> wejick, thank you! it works ;)
<wejick> kian, u're wellcome
<Tecnoman> hi guys i install ubuntu remix in my acer aspire one but i have problems with 3 things , microphone , i can read any sd card and the mp4 videos run very slow.
<mihir> how to increase the size of ubuntu partition and decrease windows partition
<richfearless> can someone help me quick? i wish to load a smb:// source folder as a project, but i cant find the location in my filesystem disk?
<tuntun> Just found a sad flaw: the screen keyboard cant be used to type a password, because it gets faded out with everything else.
<Tharok> Hello there. I'm having a weird problem. Using Ubuntu 9.10 I sometimes have my desktops visual effects deactivated when booting up, sometimes its set to normal as intended but sometimes it jumps out to "none". I can activate it again manually with no problem, but its very anoying that it jumps out like that. I'm using a HP Pavilion DV6 laptop with Intel T6600 Dual core CPU and ATI Mobility Radeon 4650.
<wejick> mihir, you can do it when you install ubuntu from live cd
<Tharok> I have installed the latest ATI drivers from atis homepage
<mihir> after installation is it possible
<mihir> like partition magic in windows
<padski> mihir, gparted
<maidai> mihir : Install gparted . Its in Ubuntu Software center
<mihir> what is the partition type in ubuntu like ntfs and fat in windows
<maidai> mihir : ext4
<maidai> mihir : gparted supports ntfs and fat I think
<wejick> is it possible to resize ext4 partition from gparted?
<Myrtti> mihir: you can't resize ubuntu system partition if you're using it. you need the live cd to resize the system partition. it also depends on the method you installed with, did you use Wubi or did you do a proper installation?
<padski> I've done live resize on ext3
<padski> does that not work on ext4 ?!?
<wejick> mihir, maidai : google result for "resize ntfs linux" answer your question
<pradeep> hi
<padski> sorry 'online resize'
<maidai> wejick : I think it is . But if you want to resize your Ubuntu system when you are using it you need to do it with the Live CD
<mihir> i used Wubi for installation
<Gangrel> can someone help me install dragon age origins with wine???? cause i cannot find any proper instructions
<wejick> maidai, sure
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  and 'wine installername.exe' dosent work? or what have you done exactly?
<maidai> Mihir : Don't go for gparted . It will create a mess as you installed it with wubi ( ie Windows as a host )
<mathk> hi does anyone know how to make pam_usb authentication working when you have an encrypt home?
<Myrtti> mihir: then you can't resize. the pseudofile that contains the filesystem for your ubuntu is located inside your windows partition, and you can't make it bigger by any method.
<ManDay> the xscreensaver daemon doesnt start automatically WHY NOT?
<ManDay> shouldnt it?
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, while it is starting to install in crashes on some files
<ManDay> or at least be listed in the autostart programs?
<maidai> wejick : And also as a volunteer here :) , you are not supposed to ask people to just Google or so . <
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  and you did check teh wine app database for that specific game?
<noob2k> hi all :D
<benchen70> i am back
<benchen70> interrupted by pplz
<wejick> mihir, you can make another disk image, and copy the content of older disk image to new one
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, yes i did ... cannot seem to find proper installing instructions
<maidai> noob2k : hello :) :) :)
<mihir> how to take backup my data incase ubuntu corrupts
<wejick> maidai, ya but it answer thousand question ;)
<benchen70> maidai, you are right. we are all here to help. Google can't be helping ;)
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  check the wine forums  see if anyone else is trying it.
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  thers also #winehq channel I think
<Gangrel> #winehq
<Stargaze> mihir, you can use 'quickstart army knife' (search it with google)
<maidai> wejick : But It doesn't satisfy the customers < people in need of help here >
<dehqan> where to get list of necessary packages that should be installed at least to have ubuntu works fine
<nhak> what is the programm of Alt-F2 ?
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  thers a ubuntu-minimal setup i recall.. but your question isent very clear.
<Stargaze> dehqan, just standard installation makes ubuntu work fine
<NET||abuse> hey guys. I have a C-Media Electronics usb headset (headphones + mic) if i reduce the system volume below about 30% all audio cuts out on the headhpones, even though it's still quite loud at 31% +
<wejick> maidai, okey
<NET||abuse> anyone else had this issue?
<mihir> how to take backup my data incase ubuntu corrupts
<maidai> nhak : Running commands ........
<Stargaze> nhak, alt-f2 make yolu execute programs
<wejick> nhak, "run" in my lxde
 * maidai loves Google Chrome
<maidai> Its awesome
<nhak> i know the use of alt-f2, just want to know how it works
<Stargaze> maidai, try Iron, it's more secure
<Dr_Willis> !info grun
<benchen70> I am too used to firefox....not changing
<ubottu> grun (source: grun): GTK based Run dialog. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<wejick> nhak, i think it is like execute command in shell
<JonathanEllis> How do I check which version of grub I have? I cant find a command. I dont think its grub 2. Its the version installed by Ubuntu 8.04
<karin_> alankila, SpaceGhostC2C : So linux-boot-prober which is run by update-grub will include the grub.cfg from the other partitions. So I had to run update grub on those partitions, and then on the main one. :-) .
<Crimius> nhak: the same as if you went to a terminal, typed in the name, and hit enter
<maidai> Stargaze : I am too confused to tell whether that was a sarcasm
<nhak> just a small application using bash right ?
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  its a gnome command/app i imagine. not a 'bash' script
<mathk>  I got an error when I try to authenticate with pam-usb
<Stargaze> maidai, it was not, but Chrome records your surf behaviour, Iron does not
<padski> !tell mihir about backup
<ubottu> mihir, please see my private message
<wejick> JonathanEllis, grub --version
<mathk> I think it s because I have my home encrypt
<madsj> what do I have to put my touchpad to sleep for good ? "synclient TouchPadOff=1" does not work in gnome, but no problem under openbox
<maidai>  works in all environments
<mathk> it complain that I can't reach the .ICEautheticate file
<wejick> !tell mihir about backup
<ubottu> mihir, please see my private message
<wejick> !tell wejick about backup
<hallo_leute> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3629610&id=266453492661
<ubottu> wejick, please see my private message
<nhak> what is the diefference when i start e.g. eclipse using the icon in menu or typing eclipse in my terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  very little differances
<nhak> they do not do the same thing right
<iceroot> nhak: on cli, stderr and stdout are printed to the cli
<alankila> nhak: why wouldn't they do the same thing?
<pmg0421> can some one walk me through http://wiki.debian.org/X-Fi  page. ihave no sound aand I need to fix it>I'm pretty sure i ahve the right page.I just have no clue really about cli and need some questions answered
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  icon launches whatever its set to launch.. should be the same if they run the same command
<alankila> in general both should result in the execution of /usr/bin/eclipse
<iceroot> nhak: also the icon is maybe not calling eclipse directly but a wrapper which is setting some options like path and so on
<Dr_Willis> pmg0421:  there may be some more UBUNTu specific wiki/forums on that card. Debian is not exactly Ubuntu
<maidai> Startgaze : *Iron ain't yummy*
<Crimius> o_0
<pmg0421> Dr wills I've been looking all over for days thats my best lead lol
<maidai> (*_*)
<Stargaze> maidai, it looks the same as Chrome (Chromium, to be precise)
<nhak> ah ok but in terminal the enviroment variables are also set, so may be the program can "see" those variables
<nhak> but a program started by launching icons may be not
<Dr_Willis> pmg0421:  no idea - i gave up on Creative cards aftger the x-fi disaster. So havent ever tried one.  I imagine theres some mention of them in the ubuntu forums. Ive seen questions about them in here. but never tried one
<Dr_Willis> nhak: depends on the variables. :)
<benchen70> alright, this is a totally ubuntu unrelated question. but anyone know how to make a 12 year old girl eat spinach?
<Dr_Willis> benchen70:  in a salad. Dont cook it.
<wejick> hel all. do you need deepfreeze like software for your linux box? try sisrestore.googlecode.com
<padski> benchen70, yeah, put it in something else.  pizza.
<maidai> Stargaze : Why are we talking about metals especially in such an unlikely environment
<benchen70> Padski, Spinach with Pizza?? interesting.
<maidai> yummy
<nhak> Dr_Willis, so the program started by launching the icon can not surely see the variables ?
<Dr_Willis> Quiche :)
<Wizz> Do you know Turkish?
<Croe> Wizz
<maidai> @_@
<Stargaze> maidai, the browser is called Iron, it is a kind of Chromium clone
<benchen70> Dr. Willis, thou art pure genius....didn't think of that!!!!
<padski> benchen70, they sell them in lidl, I never would have thought of it.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  depends on how/what is being launched.. you launch a terminal with icons.. it runs specific scripts.. if a launcher wanted to it can also spawn a bash shell and see whatever variables.. it should also see any allready exported variables.
<maidai> Stargaze : lol
<phretor> benchen70: the laptop becomes unresponsive, but the installer ejects the CD if I press the power button.
<zzz4> Hi guys. I was wondering if there was a system integrity check for Ubuntu. I have reason to suspect some of the binaries might be modified on one of the boxes I work with.
<Croe> can you help me?!
<padski> AdvoWork, boot on the live cd
<benchen70> phretor: thanks for that additional detail. I think you might have to take it up wih the bug team. Anyone else have any ideas?
<zzz4> uhh
<benchen70> phretor: i'm still thinking what could cause it....can I ask what stage it goes bonkers?
<comicinker> zzz4: md5sum -R /bin /usr/bin > MD5SUMS; md5sums -c MD5SUMS
<Alanxd> xd
<Alanxd> ola
<phretor> benchen70: bonkers?
<Alanxd> ay alguien k no sea giri
<Guest85524> hwo can i find what is filling my hdd
<ManDay> Stargaze, see, the daemon isnt listed there
<guest_89> alankila: stiill the driver reports that x is running
<Alanxd> k te den
<zzz4> comicinker: eh, nifty shell script, but I still need a list of the common md5sus for these packages. is it shown somewhere?
<Stargaze> !es | Alanxd
<Guest85524> im runing mythbuntu and all recoding go to  lvm
<ubottu> Alanxd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest85524> but / is full
<Guest85524> and its 15 gig
<AdvoWork> phretor, cant see it on any of them :S
<benchen70> phretor: sorry, haha, coloquilaism creeps up on me...i mean where does the issue start occuring? What line or what stage does it stall?
<AdvoWork> padski, i havent bought it yet...
<comicinker> zzz4: I don't know
<phretor> benchen70: right after the time zone choice. However, if I let it run without intervention, it will freeze eventually.
<zzz4> comicinker: actually, now that I've tried it, -R isn't a supported switch for that.
<Sensiva> Guest85524 Disk Usage Analyizer in Accessories menu
<comicinker> zzz4: yeah, it was a guess. you don't  need it for recursive checks
<comicinker> I think
<nomad111> does anyone know how to make youtube vids go fullscreen on my primary screen
<nomad111> on a dual screen setup
<padski> AdvoWork, you could ask the manufacturer.  There are docs covering known ubuntu hardware compatibility but I couldn't turn up anything firm on that specific model. you could look at the same question in a broader linux context ...
<benchen70> Phretor: I am assuming you have tried to copy another CD, just to check if the CD is the problem, or that you have checked the physical integrity of the CD, no scratches, etc....
<simion314> i installed firefox and flash in wine but firefox can't use flash, maybe i have to force it to see it , anyone knows?
<phretor> benchen70: well, I will do it right now but it really sounds like a software bug.
<viliny> simion314, why not use native firefox? curious
<dehaani> what
<benchen70> Phretor: Most likely you are right, but just want to be sure.....
<simion314> viliny: there are some flash games that work only in windows
<pnookie> Weird stuff happened when I upgraded to KK :(
<comicinker> nomad111: you could use compiz and desktop zoom
<viliny> simion314, that sounds weird... flash is flash, no?
<simion314> viliny: is a bug in the games or in flash
<abhi_nav> !details | pnookie
<ubottu> pnookie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pnookie> my trackpad no longer works, and iwconfig is no longer seeing my wifi adapter
<pnookie> and since I only have wifi where I am now, is making it difficult to troubleshoot heh
<nomad111> comicinker: believe i have in the past
<padski> AdvoWork, cannonical have a list of certified compatible hardware at http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<nomad111> i prefer to fix the problem
<Stargaze> pnookie, is it internal or usb?
<pnookie> should I just say 'screwit' and reinstall?
<pnookie> internal.
<tolpico> when running live disc of ubuntu, where are the files saved (files installed from synaptic)?
<simion314> viliny: yes flash is flash, buggy like hell, and new version brakes old stuff
<pnookie> inspiron 1525.
<viliny> simion314, alright, didn't know flash had problems like that between osses
<Dr_Willis> 'flash has problems' :)
<pnookie> 'flash breaks the internet'
<pnookie> ;)
<schurro> flash is a problem lol!
<pnookie> ftfy ;)
<simion314> viliny: other alternative is to install flash 9 but that is complicated too,and it has known problems with linux and video
<Dr_Willis> 'flash gave my dog the mange'
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> tolpico: files from cd loaded into ram
<vianocturna85> i have sda1(ext4 backup partition) and next to it sda6(ext4 / )...now i wanna merge them both, how do i do it?
<benchen70> Phretor: Had a look around myself, at least no one has yet asked your question for version 10.4
<gary_maurizi> Can anyone please help me, Iḿ trying too set up bind too resolve my local hostname maurizi.lan, this should be uber-simple, wt*! all associated files for bind + resolv.conf, hosts, hostname is here included is nslookup & dig results:http://pastebin.com/2Pci7Xht please help!
<comicinker> nomad111: then go to adobe and fix flash by destroying it
<phretor> benchen70: someone has for 9.10
<benchen70> PHretor: huh? where is it? couldn't see it. I must be missing it.... could you post the link? Sorry....
<pnookie> yeah, I'm just going to download the cd and blow that partition out like a pornstars bunghole. No use trying to put a fried egg back in the shell.
<phretor> benchen70: http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+9.10+install+freezes
<vianocturna85> anyone able to help me with merging partitions?
<Pirate_Hunter> if I decide to add extra hard disk to my system is it possible to merge the current LVM partition so instead it uses a partition on both disks?
<benchen70> Phretor: thanks. Reading....
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, what do you mean merge combine two partitions on separate disk drives or the same?
<Dr_Willis> lvm's can span differnt disks? Ive never noticed  or tried.
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gary_maurizi> Ive set my ISP as fowarders in bind9, set my local IP in resolv.conf, & there are absolutely no mistakes in my zone file! why is dig/nslookup telling me that my local nameserver wont find the zone its hosting!? http://pastebin.com/2Pci7Xht
<Dr_Willis> I thought raids could.. and you could put a lvm on a raid.. (or am i missing a step?)
<vianocturna85> on same drive...got ext4 sda1...next to it ext4 sda6...now sda6 has ubuntu on it...i wanna merge the two
<Tecnoman> hi guys i install ubuntu remix in my acer aspire one but i have problems with 3 things , microphone , i can read any sd card and the mp4 videos run very slow.
<benchen70> Phretor: just wondering, are yu urgently needing this machine to work? cos if you are, maybe you  might think about other options to make it work for now......
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  you may have to do some resizeing/copying data over. and resizeing again. if one is on a primary partition, and the other is on a extended/logical partitiobn
<phretor> benchen70: no, I don't but I want to run ubuntu on it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, thanks been wanting an easy tut on how to spam on different disks specially while on live partitions
<dehaani> brillo pads, like shredded wheat for robots
<dehaani> not very tasty for humans
<vianocturna85> Dr_Willis: So i have to move ALL my data from sda6 to sda1?!
<cyberbluntz> gmorning all
<Hellhound666> Hi all I have a few questions that are probably easily answered...
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  i gave up on raids and that fancy stuff ages ago. :) I just use 'redundant stacks of exteranl usb hard drives' for mass storage of my Junk  -
<Hellhound666> gmorning cyberbluntz
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, just like Dr_Willis  stated just use gparted
<abhi_nav> What should I do to become Linux Guru (serious question)
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  Not sure. I recall there being issues with  primary next to a extended(logical) resizing.
<cyberbluntz> learn every distro
<vianocturna85> ah crap
<gary_maurizi> anyone? this is some kind of ubuntu specific weirdness that i really cant debug on my own...
<abhi_nav> every? more than 200?
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  Odd that sda6 is next to sda1   normally it would be a sda5
<benchen70> Phretor: OK, Sorry, do you mind posting up your entire problem again to the chatroom, for the public? I am just wondering if some new entrant to the chatroom could answer this at all.
<cyberbluntz> or how can you be a guru?
<comicinker> abhi_nav: install gentoo && debian on your phone
<Hellhound666> ok here it goes... a way to create multiple directores [#,a-z] without shell scripting, password protection and encryption on single folders.
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, that doesn't work for servers I am trying to avoid shutting down the server for too long and yet have long term solution for space
<abhi_nav> ohh
<bazhang> !ot | cyberbluntz dehaani
<ubottu> cyberbluntz dehaani: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhi_nav> comicinker: OK
<cyberbluntz> 1st yiu have to master ubuntu
<benchen70> Phretor; Sorry, still reading thru the post
<abhi_nav> cyberbluntz: i am trying ubuntu stuffs
<Dr_Willis> Hellhound666:  given those limitations... proberly not
<Pirate_Hunter> abhi_nav, just read a lot on linuc, bash command, scripts, python, the internal working of *nix etc
<cyberbluntz> well i got ban from ot
<comicinker> abhi_nav: or better:on your washing machinev :)
<Dr_Willis> Hellhound666:  or else yse some unbeliveably complex single command with lots of ;; and && and merge a lot of commands together.
<Pirate_Hunter> comicinker, suicide :'S
<bazhang> cyberbluntz, that is not an excuse to be offtopic here
<vianocturna85> thats because i had lots of different ones in between but deleted them and merged...but its a different story since sda6 is to the right, at least i think so
<phretor> [repeated as suggested] booting problem with 9.10/10.04: the installer makes my laptop to become unresponsive - it's an old ASUS M3000N yet 9.04 runs fine on it. Hints?
<dehaani> my robot runs ubuntu and likes brillo pads
<abhi_nav> Pirate_Hunter  comicinker: hmmm thnx
<Dr_Willis> Hellhound666:  but thats worse then a simple script. :)
<Dr_Willis> phretor:  try the alt-installer cd
<Absolute0> How can I get fglrx to work with my new radeon card?
<enrico74> can you tell me italian support,please?
<Absolute0> radeon hd 5570?
<bazhang> enrico74, #ubuntu-it
<abcd1> is there a way to recover files that has been shift + deleted?
<Absolute0> the forums arent very helpful
<cyberbluntz> Ok, I have a question, how do I get my update manager to stop erroring? I do partial upgrade and it stops on preparing, every day
<enrico74> thank you
<phretor> Dr_Willis: is it available for 10.04?
<Absolute0> I tried installing ubuntu 8.04 but that wont even boot
<abhi_nav> cyberbluntz: configure dpkg (as you said trng to master ubuntu)
<tehbaut> when dd'ing a partition from one, to another, does bs really make much of difference?
<cyberbluntz> and why do people still use gutsy and feisty?
<soreau> Absolute0: Does fglrx support your card yet? If so, you will likely want the latest driver from the amd website
<bazhang> phretor, lucid in #ubuntu+1 please
<Hellhound666> yeah I know but hey thanks though.  I'll see what I can come up with.
<abhi_nav> !details | Absolute0
<ubottu> Absolute0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, easy solution gparted it shouldn't matter just back up your data just encase even knowing I have not had any problems except for one occasion and it was absolutely my fault for deleting the partition
<gburton> hello
<gary_maurizi> can anyone please help me figure out why bind9 wont serve the zone/zone file I have in /etc/bind/zones? pretty please? a copy of every related file & my dig/nslookup results is here: http://pastebin.com/2Pci7Xht
<cyberbluntz> also, why cant I connect to our fedora via SSH / puTTy at school?
<abhi_nav> Absolute0: yes, cyberbluntz is right (I think) why dont you try 9.04 or 9.10?
<Absolute0> ubottu: I have ubuntu 9.10 with radeon hd 5570, the open source driver doesnt let me go to my optimal resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dehaani> ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 installer completely wiped my hard drive without instructing it to do anything with the partitions
<gburton> ive got a very strange problem in bash: My A key doesnt work.
<bazhang> cyberbluntz, what does that have to with Ubuntu?
<gburton> every other key works in bash, and every key works in every application except bash.
<vianocturna85> alright, so im guessing its a case of using gparted on live cd?
<cyberbluntz> because it works fine in windows and not in ubuntu?
<gburton> tcsh is fine.
<AlienDK> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<cyberbluntz> I cant get any connections through ubuntu at school
<Absolute0> cyberbluntz: because the latest xorg is not compatible with fglrx :)
<Pirate_Hunter> cyberbluntz, port 22 being blocked the firewall on the host is blocking you, there are many reasons
<abhi_nav> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<cyberbluntz> no, i connect to port 22 in windows putty
<abhi_nav> dehaani: read above msg
<cyberbluntz> but since it is a linux class I would like to use linux
<dehaani> so strict, it was just a comment
<dehaani> I don't want to go debating it or anything
<abhi_nav> dehaani: ok
<AlienDK> yes, they are very strict >.>
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, gparted livecd dont use it inside ubuntu since it also has a package called gparted or used to
<gburton> has anybody seen an issue where one particular key fails to work in one particular application, but there are no other key related problems? I'm baffled as to the possible cause.
<aouldr78> what is the command to know  my system?
<gburton> uname -a
<vianocturna85> well the only reason i say is because i cant merge like this since sda6 is mounted now
<comicinker> aouldr78: cat /etc/lsb_release
<indus> ubottu
<abhi_nav> !details | gburton
<ubottu> gburton: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, who si helping you sorry could you use the person nick with your response
<gary_maurizi> is there a better place too ask bind related questions?
<benchen70> Phretor:  sorry, still reading
<abhi_nav> AlienDK :)
<aouldr78> thank you all
<benchen70> Oh, Phretor has left??? geez didn't know
<Pirate_Hunter> gary_maurizi, #bind
<fsck_> hi there
<vianocturna85> Pirate_hunter: Sorry, thats because a few people helped lol, but from now on ill use nick
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, you can use more than one nick on the same line so all receive it
<gburton> version: 9.04. problem: its simple really. the A key doesnt work in bash. every other key works in bash. Every key works in every other application.
<n8w> im usin xine for playin net streams, but its bein played in a browser windows, i wanna make xine to play it in its window.how do i do that?
<vianocturna85> Pirate_Hunter: As you can see, im an absolute noob on this
<abhi_nav> hi fsck_
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, no worries you'll get the hang of it
<vianocturna85> Pirate_Hunter: Most things on Ubuntu i can do, the OS is past basics, but things ya dont use often are obviously a bit getting used to
<SuN__> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cyberbluntz> well then, I guess my next question would be to ask how to emulate a windows connection through ubuntu? I dont really want to go through the trouble of changining all my iso's to fat for a VM, is there another possible solution?
<Pirate_Hunter> Haven't really messed with raid much if njot at all, if I start with a Raid0 can I update to a raid5/6 afterwards without too much complication and without losing data?
<Zus> can someone  please help me out? im trying to install my  Geforce FX 5200 card...
<Zus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478986 i thought this would  fix me... but  when i type anything  i get command not found...only thing that works is "reboot" and  of course, im back to square one
<abhi_nav> cyberbluntz: repeat ur prob in my pm. let me think
<benchen70> cyberbluntz: did you want to have windows running on top of the linux? is that what you mean? I mean a virtual machine like VMWare would be what you need if that was your request.....?
<Pirate_Hunter> vianocturna85, ok its understandable just sue gparted livecd and you should have any problems remember to back up your system
<Hellhound666> Dr_Willis:  I did some digging and I found a simple perl script that works great for making multiple directories
<meowbunt1> hi all i am wanting to find out y my cpu is peaking when i have only irssi itc client open
<meowbunt1> itc = irc
<meowbunt1> !cpu
<jetienne_> q. how to know the repository where a package is ? like this .deb is coming from this repository
<meowbunt1> hi all i am wanting to find out y my cpu is peaking when i have only irssi irc client open
<jiohdi> jetienne, you can look it up in synaptic package manager
<SuN__> help now restore grub2  kubuntu 9.10
<Keesubuntu> hi all can someone help me fix my screenresolution? i've been trying to fix it for hours but nothing works
<jetienne_> jiohdi: ok thanks
<topi`> hi, I encountered a strange snag in newest ubuntu x86 release. It seems that if the user selects "disable wireless" from the upper right tasklet, then it cannot be re-enabled again. nor is it possible from "network settings"
<topi`> is this a known bug?
<Ariana> Hola?
<SuN__> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<meowbunt1> any ideas on my cpu problem
<noob2k> Ariana hola
<benchen70> Hellhound666: Hi, you just said to DrWillis you found those scripts. Could you share those? thank you very much in advance, if you are k with that!!!
<dnivra> topi`, I am not sure but if it has to show "wireless disabled", it means your wireless card is not on and you have to specifically switch the interface(card) on using some keyboard combination.
<Hellhound666> meowbunt1:  maybe the program doesn't make good use of the CPU stack
<Hellhound666> for mp3/video/text orginization --->  perl -e 'for (a..z) {system("mkdir $_")};
<Hellhound666> source ---> http://beginnerlinuxtutorial.com/help-tutorial/basic-linux-commands/mkdir-how-to-create-a-directory-in-linux/
<benchen70> Thank you very much :D Hellhound666
<Ontani> hey
<Hellhound666> : no problem
<Ontani> just did  a fresh ubuntu server installation
<Ontani> did apt-get update and get a bunch of 302 errors
<jiohdi> ontani follow it with apt-get -f install
<Guest85524> if I decide to add extra hard disk to my system is it possible to merge the current LVM partition so instead it uses a partition on both disks?
<Guest85524> yes it is possible
<Guest85524> and easy to do
<jiohdi> ontani, that usually irons out most of the errors
<meowbunt1> hi all i am wanting to find out y my cpu is peaking when i have only irssi irc client open
<Pirate_Hunter> Haven't really messed with raid much if njot at all, if I start with a Raid0 can I update to a raid5/6 afterwards without too much complication and without losing data?
<Ontani> didn't do anything jiohdi
<Ontani> sure its install?
<jiohdi> yes
<Ontani> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<jiohdi> what kind of errors?
<Ontani> 302 Moved TEmporarily
<benchen70> meowbunt1: hello, what kind of CPU you using?
<Guest85524> Pirate_Hunter,
<Pirate_Hunter> Guest85524, ?????
<Guest85524> http://www.xpmediacentre.com.au/community/mythtv-backend-only/32332-arch-linux-backend-server-build-mythtv-media-sharing-etc-8.html
<Guest85524> help with lvm
<kaka> ايش
<kaka> ؟؟؟
<jcrawford> hmm so Bluez does not see my bluetooth adapter because when i go to the bluetooth prefs it says no adapter found, however my keyboard and mouse work fine seem to auto pair
<kaka> كاكا
<benchen70> kaka: ??? English?
<jcrawford> I am trying to pair my Jabra Halo headset, anyone that could help me with getting this done via the command line?
<abhi_nav> !en | kaka
<ubottu> kaka: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<benchen70> meowbunt1: hello, what kind of CPU you using?.
<gnaruag> hi
<gnaruag> i want
<gnaruag> i want to install texlive
<gnaruag> i installed it
<abhi_nav> what is texlive
<abhi_nav> !texlive
<Solar_Flare> abhi_nav: It's a tex distribution.
<Solar_Flare> like word but much more soffisticated.
<abhi_nav> Solar_Flare: ?? tex distro? what is tex?
<benchen70> off to bed, See you all pplz!!
<Solar_Flare> abhi_nav: To write papers and stuff. Like word, but in a much more soffisticated way.
<gnaruag> @solar_flare : have u used texlive
<gnaruag> ?
<abhi_nav> Solar_Flare: is it FOSS?
<jcrawford> anyone?
<mrg82> I've just reinstalled Ubuntu 9.10 on an intel motherboard DG45ID. The PC is connected to my HD tv via HDMI. Video is working perfectly. But the sound only appears for a second when pressing the volume keys on my TV remote. Would this most likely be a hardware conflict?
<gnaruag> @abhi : yes
<Solar_Flare> gnaruag: of course. If you study, there is no better way to do stuff than with texlive.
<Dr_Willis> TeX is a typesetting tool.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info texlive > abhi_nav
<Dr_Willis> I used teX ages ago. :) it was impressive in what it could do.
<Dr_Willis> !tex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Solar_Flare> Dr_Willis: Although I prefere LaTeX to write my stuff.
<abcd1> once u write in tex or latex, u wont use word again.. i promise u.. :);)
<gnaruag> yeah true
<gnaruag> but i need help
<abhi_nav> thnx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I used TeX/laTex years ago when everyone else was using like Word 1.0 :)  and couldent get to the pc lab.. I could do my work on a serial terminal and it looked better
<gnaruag> i installed complete package of texlive
<abcd1> use the winefish latex editor at start
<gnaruag> through the snyptic package installer
<Solar_Flare> gnaruag: or texmaker
<Dr_Willis> This was befor there even was gui tex exitors. :)
<gnaruag> now cannot find way to run it
<abcd1> ya.. or through the terminal
<dnivra> gnaruag, please ask you query in one line else it becomes difficult to understand what is your problem.
<Dr_Willis> gnaruag: time to read some TeX tutorials perhaps? You basically write the document. then compile it with TeX to a dvi file you then print. I recall
<abcd1> ya.. dr.willis
<abcd1> pdflatex is the command ;)
<jcrawford> I am trying to pair my Jabra Halo headset, anyone that could help me with getting this done via the command line? anyone?
<gnaruag> I saw a IDE
<Dr_Willis> ive not used enough of the gui TeX/LaTeX editors to even  say how they work.
<Solar_Flare> TexMaker is pretty good.
<abcd1> ya.. now u need to read some tex manuals to start with
<abcd1> or look for a latex example from web
<gnaruag> @abcd1 - i am doing that
<abcd1> copy paste it here.. n compile using f1
<meowbuntu> y is my cpu peaking i only have a terminal with irssi running
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  last i tried to get a Bluetooth Headset working.. it dident work  :(  theres aparently some work needed in that area of Linux. :(
<abcd1> f1 compiles to dvi file
<Solar_Flare> gnaruag: German or English?
<meowbuntu> meowbuntu: ah
<abcd1> n a pdf is ready in the directory
<abcd1> from terminal use pdflatex to compile if u run in terminall
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, :( thanks for the tip
<JanC> meowbuntu: (h)top should be able to show you what process is using your CPU (or the similar GNOME/KDE tools)
<Solar_Flare> abcd1: Texmaker lets you compile directly to pdf via one click ^^
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  yep. there was some audio-codec/method/thinggie that the headsets needed that i never could get working right.
<abcd1> ya.. but i asked him to try with winefish
<abcd1> he is a newbee.. :)
<Solar_Flare> well... i dont really like winefish... Texmaker seems to be easier to use.
<abcd1> true..
<ddavids_> pls how do u open a link in a new tab when browsing wt lynx?
<Dr_Willis> lynx has tabs?
<gnaruag> @Solar_flare: Is Texlive itself a IDE ?
<throughnothing> ddavids_, lynx doesnt have tabs, but elinks does
<Solar_Flare> gnaruag: No.
<Solar_Flare> gnaruag: It's just the packages which you need to do the real stuff.
<Solar_Flare> !texmaker
<maikel> can i connect a channel from swiftkit?
<ddavids_> throughnothing: thanks, how do i do it on elinks?
<throughnothing> ddavids_, "t"
<Andy-at-home> guys, im just about to sign up for a VPS with Ubuntu 9.04 Minimal from my webhosting, im new to remotely logging so is there any advice you can give? The commandline might give me hassle, what software would you recommend for connecting in? Webmin has been mentioned but what about a VNC?
<indus> how to get screensaver similar to mac in linux
<indus> mac has a news screensaver
<gnaruag> I am using Xchat , & i open 6 channels every time , so is there any way to automate all this
<meowbuntu> Andy-at-home: ubuntu 9.04 ????
<ddavids_> throughnothing: thanks...
<indus> gnaruag, sure, just right click and auto join on start up
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, webmin isn't a good answer anymore. I'd just use some good ssh and logics.
<throughnothing> gnaruag, u can right click on each channel and click "auto join"
<dole> how to reactivate the grub menu after a windows instalation?
<Andy-at-home> so it says, really old version?
<grundling82> hi there,  i just downloaded the install disc for karmic koala, but the only option that "works" in the boot menu is "boot from first hard disk" -- all other options cause the cd to spin up, and then nothing - no error or any other kind of message. not even "check disc for errors" accomplishes anything.
<Dr_Willis> indus:  ive not noticd any  for linux. I Think i saw a similer thing that used firefox ages via a plugin ago. But not looked into it in ages
<Ontani> seemed to be proxy problems
<indus> ya this is too bad
<Kriss_Hietala> Hi All I have problem with wine and graphic resolution
<Solar_Flare> dole: boot into ubuntu and in terminal update-grub
<Andy-at-home> SpaceGhostC2C, im aware of ssh but what is logics?
<mrkim> Please help if you can. Runnin 9.10 (386) w/ nVidia 185 drivers & installed a kernel update this morning, rebooted as instructed. Machine reboots->username screen ->password sreen then the ubuntu logo and progress bar vanish leaving only the login screen background on the screen.  Worked with 2 folks here this morning and did verify that my video settings are Ok.  I'm on my second machine which I have also already taken the same upda
<indus> we cant have those 3d screensavers like in windows?
<Solar_Flare> then everything should be allright
<throughnothing> ddavids_, http://edulinux.homeunix.org/elinks/ for more info
<Andy-at-home> whats wrong with Ubuntu 9.04?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, it's the part where you think clearly.
<grundling82> should i re-download the KK iso and waste another cd?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, nothing, they're just bleeding edge people.
<Andy-at-home> ah k
<dole> how can i boot into ubuntu without the grub?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  there are 3d screensavers in the gnome screensavers and xscreensavers packages
<BezNalogov> As the calendarserver package is broken in 9.10 and I don't like davical, are there any other caldav servers that I can use on ubuntu 9.10?
<grundling82> or is there a known issue with the KK boot disc?
<meowbuntu> grundling82: first thing did you test the .iso file after downloading it with a checksum
<Solar_Flare> dole: use live cd?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, you know you can use ssh to forward X, right? Just send a single application, but it's sorta slow.
<indus> Dr_Willis, nah not those crappy ones, like the ones with animal life etc you see those ads everywhere
<Solar_Flare> dole: Out there on google are thousands of tutorials how to reinstlal grub loader or repair it. just google it.
<dole> oke, i have a live cd....how to boot into ubuntu?
<Andy-at-home> yeah ive read a bit on that
<grundling82> hmm no i didn't let me do that googlin for an md5 chksum program for windows
<meowbuntu> grundling82: also from teh cd boot choose teh option check disk for errors
<Andy-at-home> im really just wanting a GUI, VNC the best for that?
<Solar_Flare> dole: boot onto live cd
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, it won't be fast, but sure.
<Kriss_Hietala> http://www.dreiviertelkunst.de/index.php?page=ubuntu-on-my-laptop I had 6 displays and somehow managed to fix it and install 195 drivers, but Now I have 6 displays when I run games fullscreen through wine and dunno how to fix that
<uglygorilla> hi, i'm a beginner.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, I'd use ssh with vnc, for good encryption, but whatever.
<meowbuntu> grundling82: if the .iso has a bad checksum its no good. if the cd has not coppyed properly or made from a bad .iso then it will also be no good
<Solar_Flare> Andy-at-home: I think you can tunnel X-Sessions via ssh
<grundling82> meowbuntu: i already said, that option does absolutely nothing
<grundling82> it pauses for a few seconds, and then returns me to the menu
<Andy-at-home> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks
<JonathanEllis> Why does Ubuntu 8.04 not boot after a kernel upgrade? I get grub error 11: Unrecognised device string. I understand I am using grub 0.97. All the menu.lst entries have been changed from (hd0,5) and /dev/sda6 to UUIDs. Dont UUIDs work properly on Ubuntus grub 0.97. I asked in #grub but they only support grub 2 and they said this is an Ubuntu specific patch of grub legacy
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, for sure. When you get it, if you have problems, let me know.
<meowbuntu> meowbuntu: ah
<Dr_Willis> Andy-at-home:  vnc gives you a full desktop. but it can be slow.
<grundling82> where is the checksum listed I can't find it on the download page?
<Andy-at-home> ill try it out and see if its usable
<SpaceGhostC2C> grundling82, for what?
<Solar_Flare> Andy-at-home: VNC is nice, but I would use it over the net. There the lag is much to high to work with a tunneled desktop. but in local lan it works pretty well.
<grundling82> bah, the link is buried in the how-to
<grundling82> lame
<Guest85524> Ok in myth tv frontend settings I have:
<Guest85524> audio output: alsa:hdmi
<Guest85524> passtrough device: alsa hdmi
<Guest85524> max audio:stereo
<Guest85524> upmix passive
<FloodBot4> Guest85524: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest85524> When I open the multimedia/mixer control panel (gui) from main xfce menu I have under switches
<SpaceGhostC2C> Solar_Flare, using a local lan, I would prefer something cool like Synergy if I could.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !paste | Guest85524
<ubottu> Guest85524: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aalice> how to use gdb?
<Solar_Flare> !synergy
<bright> i need help with my sound
<fsck_> aalice: gdb /path/to/programm
<fsck_> and then start
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 know of a free, open source alternative to something like GoToAssist that doesn't require special ports to be opened (like VNC does)?
<Andy-at-home> one last thing if anyone can help, on the setup page for the VPS purchase it asks for a server hostname (name.yourserver.com) I take it thats for internal purposes and can be set to anything?
<bright> i vaguely remember a command like alsa -Dhw
<bright> can someone confirm
<gnaruag> thanks , but right click doesn't show any option of auto - connect ..
<aalice> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> !u > k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar, please see my private message
<aalice> fsck, ok
<aalice> fsck: then what.. i know till invoking gdb
<joni> hay alguien que hable en español
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, it's to use a hostname
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es | joni
<ubottu> joni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fsck_> aalice: what do you want to do?
<aalice> fsck: i heard i can debug code.. getting segmentation fault
<SpaceGhostC2C> Andy-at-home, like if you wanted to connect using it, or use the VPS for anything like a website or whatever.
<erUSUL> !debug | aalice
<ubottu> aalice: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Andy-at-home> none of my domains are pointing to it so i should just leave it blank?
 * Andy-at-home thinks hes in for a big jump
<Solar_Flare> Andy-at-home: Just give it a name.
<aalice> what is !debug | filename
<Andy-at-home> cool
<Solar_Flare> If I am not mistaken, its just for internal DNS.
<erUSUL> aalice: it is a command for the channels bot is  « !factoid | nick »
<Solar_Flare> My router has a name ^^ I dont need to type 10.0.0.1, but "tomato"
<erUSUL> !bot | aalice
<ubottu> aalice: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Stargaze> for server questions, there's also #ubuntu-server
<aalice> will try :)
<Andy-at-home> Press 1 for Ubuntu under Xen or 2 for Ubuntu under OpenVZ
 * Solar_Flare just found out how usefull internal dns is...
<aalice> gdb??
<paulilla> ola
<Kriss_Hietala> Anyone know how I can fix the bug that when I run any application under wine I get my screen divided into 6 displays with low resolution ?
<aalice> how to correct segmentaton fault?
<paulilla> ola
<erUSUL> !es | paulilla
<ubottu> paulilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BezNalogov> As the calendarserver package is broken in 9.10 and I don't like davical, are there any other caldav servers that I can use on ubuntu 9.10?
<Solar_Flare> aalice: Segmentation Fault? Search for pointers that go crazy
<paulilla> ahy alguien que hable español aki???
<aalice> solar: how?
<Solar_Flare> aalice: Look at sourcecode, get good debugger, search for pointer that violates.
<erUSUL> paulilla: aqui no tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aalice> solar: how to use gdb?
<Solar_Flare> aalice: Read tutorial?
<aalice> solar:little bit
<aalice> solar: from where to start?
<Solar_Flare> aalice: from website.
<aalice> solar: cool.. where to start in code?
<aTsgR> hey i have a question; I am using ubuntu 9.04 and I have aproblem with one of my printers. I've installed it over network and I can't print from a specific tray no matter what I do to the driver configuration (to be exact it uses always tray one instead of tray two)
<aTsgR> any ideas why this is happening?
<aTsgR> the printer in question is HP LaserJet 4050N
<Solar_Flare> aalice: Either you provide sauce or we cant really help. You have a "dangling" pointer that violates the memory. Search for it. I have no idea what your code looks like, that means, I cant really debug it with you.
<Moat> I got a file I can't open, it said it's a 002 document (application/x-extension-002) file, any ideas how to work it?
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  what is it supposed to be?
<Moat> a vid
<Solar_Flare> aalice: What you look for is a 1:1 tutorial "How to debug my program xyz with gdb" and that noone can provide.
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  Rename it to somting.avi perhaps.. or just drag/drop onto a video player
<Moat> it's wti.zip.002
<ddavids> throughnothing: i still dont knw how to open a link in a new tab, wld u mind explaining it?
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  well NOTICE the .zip ? perhaps you need to unzip it?
<indus> how to get screensaver similar to mac in linux
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  it could be part of a Multi-part zip archive also
<indus> how to get screensaver similar to mac in linux
<Solar_Flare> indus: please dont spam...
<DJones> Moat: I find that .002 files are normally part of a multipart rar set with filename.rar & filename.001 as part of it
<PrestonConnors> wti.zip.002 sounds like it is apart of a multi-part zip file.
<indus> !spam
<Dr_Willis> who even uses Mulipart zips any more? :)
<Moat> DJones what do i do then?
<indus> Solar_Flare, do you know the answer
<BobSapp> Does anyone know if there is an open office chat room?
<Solar_Flare> -.-
<indus> BobSapp, #openoffice.org
<BobSapp> thanks indus
<indus> no wait user channel is different
<Moat> it won't let me extract them
<indus> ah no its right one BobSapp
<aTsgR> any ideas on the printer issue??
<DJones> Moat: If thats what it is, you'll need the other parts of the set before you can join all the parts and extract the the zip file
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  do you have more then 1 'part' ? a .001 .002 ,003 and so on?
<BobSapp> k thanks
<indus> BobSapp, just click on it
<ubyserver> Hello Everyone
<ubyserver> I successfully connected to FTP
<indus> BobSapp, #openoffice.org
<Moat> i have 2 parts
<Moat> and it's a 2 part set
<ubyserver> How do I upload a file to the ftp folder?
<BobSapp> Cant im using irssi :)
<indus> BobSapp, damn
<indus> :)
<erUSUL> ubyserver: depends on the ftp cleint you are using
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  try 'unzip whatever.01'  using the proper filename perhaps
<ubyserver> umm
<ubyserver> ftp from shell
<erUSUL> ubyserver: then use the put and mput commands
<ubyserver> the fawesome
<Solar_Flare> ubyserver: put xyz /dasd/dasd
<ubyserver> thank you
<erUSUL> ubyserver: also instead of ftp use mor advanced cli ftp clients like lftp
<ubyserver> erUSUL: opened lftp fine.
<Moat> it won't unzip them
<Moat> how do i even unzip?
<jovenrise> hi
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  i use the unzip command or 'unp'
<Dr_Willis> ive no idea if unzip even supports multipart zips
<Moat> it doesnt
<jovenrise> I was trying to find the correct driver for my video card and it looks like i've made a mess out of it. Could anyone please help me?
<Moat> so what does?
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  try winrar in wine perhaps
<erUSUL> Moat: 7zip ?
<dehqan> does this command select installed packages or what ? dpkg --get-selections > file
<erUSUL> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<indus> 7zip
<lolo> como entro a los de español
<ragsagar> i installed ubuntu 9.10 few days before, but the grub didnt get installed. So i added the grub entry by modifying the ubuntu 9.04 entry in debian's menu.lst ( which i was using before installation) . But when trying to boot from it Iam getting a error that 'Selected Partition does not exist'
<indus> jovenrise, heya
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  that eror message you gave seems to tell me you gave it the wrong filename. or it did NOT want the .zip at the end of the argument
<ragsagar> output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/yynMV852  , Debian's menu.lst http://pastebin.com/k8Zwp3WS
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  i dont see where it says it dosent support multipart
<user1_> after recovering windows xp my wubi installed ubuntu has gone missing. is there anyway i can recover it?
<ubyserver> I type in dir and I'm left with Making data connection when using lftp ...
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  WiFoPa21.zip    does not look like a multipart zip name to me
<ubyserver> Atleast when I use ftp, I see a directory
<jovenrise> hi indus!
<ubyserver> I just need to upload one file ..
<lolo> como entro para hablar en lo de español?
<jovenrise> right now i've managed to uninstall reinstal xorg and reset de configuration
<solow[afk]> hey... I know it's possible to like, set a shortcut to a folder in ubuntu, so my php scripts can still use them. how do I do this?
<indus> jovenrise, what graphics card sir thou use
<jovenrise> Oh, i'ts a ati all in wonder x800 radeon
<lolo> ola
<indus> jovenrise, hmm ok so you using 9.10 ubuntu?
<grundling82> hi, I've now tried 2x to boot from the 9.10 disc to no avail. checksum is a+ok. none of the options at the menu DO anything, they just spin the disc for 10 seconds. No errors. The only option that actually does anything is boot from hard disk.
<archboxman> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jovenrise> indus, yes
<grundling82> I've tried re-burning the disk twice.
<indus> jovenrise, delete the xorg contents
<user1_> can anyone solve my lost cause - very important folder indeed
<lolo> ea yo quero donde se habla todo en español donde es
<grundling82> the "verify CD" option doesn't do anything.
<Dr_Willis> grundling82:  try making a bootable usb stick?
<indus> jovenrise, then , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reboot
<grundling82> Why, ok, I'll go hop on the train to best buy to buy one
<indus> grundling82, how did you burn the disk ,
<ubyserver> how do I perform an upload if I'm at the ftp prompt?
<indus> grundling82, as an image file?
<jovenrise> I've done that, i'm just missing the reboot I think. Ill brb!
<grundling82> iso > InfraRecorder
<indus> jovenrise, always reboot
<user1_> ubyserver: mput
<Dr_Willis> Hmm I must have a collection of a dozen+ Usb flash drives. :) in differnt sizes and cartoon character designs.
<indus> grundling82, ok so during bootup press ALT-F1 and check messages
<user1_> Dr_Willis : an anyone solve my lost cause - very important folder indeed
<grundling82> could it be because I have a previous installation that got borked by the auto update?
<grundling82> 9.04, i mean
<indus> grundling82, or, press f6 during boot menu and remove lines quiet and splash and press enter and wati
<indus> wait
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i dont use WUBI. If you still have the wubi files on the HD you can mount them I belive from a linux live cd via the loopback stuff
<grundling82> I just want to reformat the partition and reinstall. thank goodness my code is in version control.
<grundling82> s/auto update/KK upgrade path
<Dr_Willis> grundling82:  may as well delete the partions then and eliminate it as a potential issue. but I dont know that it would cause the issue
<grundling82> hm, got a suggestion for something to run under windows that would help with that? I don't have any more CDs.
<indus> bye
<indus> jovenrise, hi
<jovenrise> hi :)
<indus> jovenrise, any luck?
<Dr_Willis> I never use cd's any more. I always got spare flash drives.
<jovenrise> Display seems ok, but I think i've broke compiz too?
<grundling82> doesn't answer my question though... :/
<indus> jovenrise, did you reboot, didnt see you disconnect
<jovenrise> no visual effects or such
<user1_> Dr_Willis : I don't see any. but i have the D drive intact after recovering xp. it has a folder named _restore{6B6D80B3-42EE-48CB-8C94-A88B9D93DB27} and has a lot of dirs like RP1 RP2 and so on with some text files in each
<indus> jovenrise, compiz is like that, no idea how to fix it
<jovenrise> yeah, i just did!
<jovenrise> lol
<indus> ok bye
<olskolirc> how do I regex an apt-cache search to view just what im looking for without all the flooding
<Guest77320> i need aprograme to edit my webcam prefrences
<indus> Dr_Willis, thanks for the replies
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i imagine the ubuntu file would be a Very large one.
<jovenrise> At first when I finished installing ubuntu, compiz was working fine
<soreau> jovenrise: Which card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  you could boot a linux live cd. and check the files out with the 'file' command to see what it thinks they are
<jovenrise> an ati radeon all in wonder x800
<jovenrise> should i stick with xorg drivers?
<dehqan> how to make this command not to install installed packages again ,  apt-get dselect-upgrade
<soreau> jovenrise: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<jovenrise> let me see
<ragsagar> i installed ubuntu 9.10 few days before, but the grub didnt get installed. So i added the grub entry by modifying the ubuntu 9.04 entry in debian's menu.lst ( which i was using before installation) . But when trying to boot from it Iam getting a error that 'Selected Partition does not exist'
<ragsagar> output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/yynMV852  , Debian's menu.lst http://pastebin.com/k8Zwp3WS
<soreau> jovenrise: You have no choice but to use the open radeon drivers since fglrx dropped support for r3-5xx cards (which includes yours)
<jovenrise> I see
<soreau> jovenrise: If you try to install fglrx the proprietary ati driver, the open driver cannot work
<ragsagar> ubuntu 9.10 is in /dev/hda9
<jovenrise> Where should I input that command you typed up there ?
<Guest77320> i need aprograme to edit my webcam properties
<Mithran> Is there a way to change the resolution in text mode other than with the vga= boot option?
<jovenrise> Ok, so i'll be safe keeping away from ati :)
<soreau> jovenrise: In your terminal (apps>accessories>terminal)
<Dr_Willis> Mithran:  if using the framebuffer theres the fbset command
<SpaceGhostC2C> jovenrise, pretty much.
<jovenrise> Oh, i did it there, but nothing appeared :S
<SpaceGhostC2C> soreau, or s/he could do Alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<jovenrise> just a new line
<Guest77320> i need aprograme to edit my webcam properties
<user1_> Dr_Willis:when i do file it says  System Volume Information/_restore{6B6D80B3-42EE-48CB-8C94-A88B9D93DB27}/RP1/RestorePointSize: data
<Mithran> Dr_Willis: I am. I'll look into that, thank you.
<soreau> jovenrise: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com?
<jovenrise> sure, just a sec!
<SpaceGhostC2C> soreau, or paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  whats its size?  You could try to mount it via the loopback stuff.. but i would think 'file' would notice its a ext2/3  filesystem
<Guest77320> i need aprograme to enable night mode to my laptop webcam
<Dr_Willis> Guest77320:  Night Mode?
<mongar7> hi
<mongar7> i need some help
<jovenrise> ok, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/388969/
<soreau> ! who | jovenrise
<ubottu> jovenrise: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest77320> Dr_willis: when i was using windows 7 i could enable night mode         how i can enable it in ubuntu?
<hunter34> er hat es vergessen!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<mongar7> can i use facebook on pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> Guest77320:  ive no idea what you even mean by 'night mode'
<jovenrise> soreau, got the message :)
<soreau> jovenrise: That output looks ok. Can you psatebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal?
<mongar7> ?
<Guest77320> Dr_willis: aprogram to edit camera properties
<user1_> Dr_Willis : parted shows the drive to be ntfs.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  gparted? drive?  You are checking the files to see what one is a 'ext2/3' filesystem I thought?
<jovenrise> soreau, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/388974/ everything went nuts with that command
<user1_> Dr_Willis : how do i do it on a file!!!
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  ive never tried it on a file.  I would think the file command on each file thats been revoered would show one thats a actual fileysstem file
<soreau> jovenrise: Ok, I assume you tried to install fglrx the proprietary driver? If so, how did you do this?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  id imagine a wubi 'installed drive' file would also be rather large.
<user1_> Dr_Willis : the file command shows "RestorePointSize: data" where RestorePOintSize is the filename of just 8 bytes
<dehqan> it seems many packages on ubuntu are removed , which packages should be installed to have ubuntu boots well
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i doubt if thats the right file then.. see what else is there
<jovenrise> soreau,  I downloaded a file called ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
<Dr_Willis> boots well? vs not booting at all? :)
<user1_> Dr_Willis : it has a folder named _restore{6B6D80B3-42EE-48CB-8C94-A88B9D93DB27} and has a lot of dirs like RP1 RP2 and so on with some text files in each
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  look in there see if one seems very big.
<Harish> hello everybody
<user1_> Dr_Willis : nope
<soreau> jovenrise: Look in /usr/share/ati/ for an uninstall script. Run it to attempt to undo whatever it did, then completely reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri packages
<jovenrise> soreau, ok! brb!
<Harish> The ubuntu9.10   freezes occasionally while browsing Internet. Press [Num Lock] – LED is not on/off. Ctrl+Alt+F2/F3 no response. I have to press hard reset to reboot the PC.
<Harish> any solution for that !! :-(
<user1_> Dr_Willis : but once i faced a similar situation and somewhere i got a script which goes to filesystem and get bits and pieces into serially named folders. even if that's done i would be well off
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  if thres nothing even remotely the proper size.. well.. what are you going to try it on? :)
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  last i  looked into wubi the 'drive it installed to' was a single large file.  a disk image sort of file
<f_mulder> how do I connect to a ubuntu computer via VNC and WAN??
<user1_> Dr_Willis : i think RestorePointSize suggest something there's something beneath it
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  i was thinking  thats a Windows 'restore point'   - not any windows 'rescued/reovered/lost+found' direcctory
<Dr_Willis> f_mulder:  vncviewer ip.of.remote.box         normally after running a vncserver on remotebox
<user1_> Dr_Willis : exactly. but how to recover from it else it would be meaningless.
<macman_> http://pastie.org/855573 < -- what is this and why don't i see this file in natilus ?
<lao5> have you seen the Mist?
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  IF you find it. you can mount it via the loopback feature of mount - similer to how you woulkd do it with an iso file.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  at least ive heard of that being done
<dehqan> it seems many packages on ubuntu are removed , which packages should be installed to have ubuntu boots well ; in other what are essential packages for boot/working ubuntu proper ?
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  how did they get removed?
<jovenrise> soreau, I'm done, should I reboot?
<dehqan> Dr_Willis:  apt-get
<soreau> jovenrise: Possibly not.. pastebin the output of glxinfo now
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  well if youve just randomly removed a lot of packages.. You could start with reinstlaling 'ubuntu-desktop' i guess
<jovenrise> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/388982/ there it is
<mirsal_> hey, do you know if it's possible to use compiz with the nouveau driver in lucid ?
<dehqan> trying now dr
<soreau> jovenrise: Cool, no segfault. Now try running compiz from your terminal again
<soreau> ! lucid | mirsal_
<ubottu> mirsal_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mirsal_> okay okay
<jovenrise> soreau, Cool! Working perfect!
<jovenrise> thank you very much :D
<soreau> jovenrise: Awesome :) Glad I could help
<obiect> hi, has anyone used dd to zero-fill a hard drive?
<erUSUL> !anyone | obiect
<ubottu> obiect: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jovenrise> sorea, now i've learn't the lesson! No tampering with the video drivers. At one moment I didn't even have display and had to do some crazy things in the terminal while the computer booted up with ctrl+alt+f2
<Dr_Willis> obiect:  its not too hard to do.. dont make a typo or you can delete the wrong hd.
<soreau> jovenrise: Yea, the proprietary driver does not support your card anymore and the open radeon driver is undergoing a lot of changes so it keeps getting better
<SwedeMike> obiect: I do that all the time.
<ahmed_> i need driver for my webcam
<obiect> I didn't specifiy the bs option
<obiect> and I have a 160GB hdd
<erUSUL> !webcam  | ahmed_
<ubottu> ahmed_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stef1> Hi I'm having a problem creating a new directory on a server:
<stef1> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/backup/backintime/ no output because the dir exists.
<stef1> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/backup/backintime/new_snapshot/
<stef1> mkdir: cannot create directory '/mnt/backup/backintime/new_snapshot': No such file or directory
<Stargaze> ahgmed, try cheese
<FloodBot4> stef1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obiect> is it going to take forever?
<jovenrise> soreau, I got some warnings though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388985/
<erUSUL> obiect: shouldn't matter much
<Dr_Willis> obiect:  it will take a lot longer.. but it will work
<soreau> jovenrise: Those are all harmless, typical warnings
<Stargaze> ahmed, try sudo apt-get install cheese
<ahmed_> i don't want cheese
<user1_> Dr_Willis : is there any recovery software in ubuntu like encase forensic for windows
<Stargaze> ahmed, cheese is the way to make it work
<jovenrise> soreau, awesome, then everything is ok. Thanks a lot again. I gotta go! See ya around!
<ahmed_> in cheese i can't edit its properties
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  never noticed or tried.. and since you are using WUBI. well... that throws another wrench into things.. IF you find the HD image file. then you can try to do stuff with it.. If you cant find it.. well. not a lot you can do.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  one of the many reasons i suggst peopl never use wubi.
<obiect> out of curiosity, how do you determine the value of bs (when using dd)? it's said usually a power of 2 and higher than 512, but it's vague.
<shooter_online> Здрасьте?
<ahmed_> is there any program except cheese
<Stargaze> !ru | shooter_online
<ubottu> shooter_online: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Raydiation> is it a problem if i installed ubuntu with ahci disabled in bios and now i turn it on?
<Dr_Willis> obiect:  anything over  2048 is proberly pointless
<Dr_Willis> obiect:  i just tend to use 1024 normally
<obiect> thank you
<harrisonf64> I'm new to Ubuntu/linux and would like a little help - I've installed Ubuntu 9.10, but seem to be having some compatibility problems
<harrisonf64> Can anyone help me with some Ubuntu questions?
<Stargaze> !anyone | harrisonf64
<ubottu> harrisonf64: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<outoftime> having a weird issue where each time I restart my machine, /var/run/mysql reverts to root:root ownership. once i chown it to mysql:mysql I can run mysqld fine, but it's a pain to do that each time I restart. anyone seen something like this?
<BigWookie> hi, i've got a new apt-proxy, and want wo automaticall install all packages in this proxy from a client machine, is this possible, and if yes, how?
 * grobda24 says hi
<chiiiiiz> hi everyone
<hftircuser> hi
<grobda24> I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions ... why does "xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600" say "cannot find output" ?!
<chiiiiiz> does anyone knows what a "I/O error" when trying toc opy a file from a Verbatim multimedia drive to my hard-disk?
<riky> hola
<harrisonf64> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 9.10 isn't working right with my AMD64 architecture?
<user1_> Dr_Willis : i am trying this http://www.partition-recovery.com/download.htm
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  bad media/hard drive issues.. on one of the devices.
<Stargaze> chiiiiiz, I/O means Input/Output
<riky> hello
<chiiiiiz> The multimedia drive is brand new!!!
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:   perhaps its the other drive with the issue
<erUSUL> !hi  | riky
<ubottu> riky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> !hla | riky
<erUSUL> !es | riky
<ubottu> riky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  lets clarify. You are using WUBI. a windows 'crash' some how lost all your  wubi files?
<chiiiiiz> the multimedia drive is FAT32 formated... can I format it in another format without killing the included player?
<user1_> Dr_Willis : yes
<user1_> Dr_Willis : now i recovered windows.
<riky> Espanish??
<riky> Espanish??
<user1_> Dr_Willis : and found c and d drive intact with files mentioned above and no ubuntu files. but since d drive is recovered with same size i am optimistic
<riky> gracias
<riky> how are you?
<harrisonf64> Cool, I think that fixed it.
<wapa> ola ooola
<riky> hola
<Harish> hello everybody
<wapa> ke ase
<lsd_junkie> When I right click some usb drive in the desktop icon and select 'unmount drive', sometimes a message appears notifying that it is ok to remove the drive, and sometimes doesn't. Is this a bug? (I'm using 8.04)
<riky> aqui mirando el chat que es la 1ª vez q entro
<wapa> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  C:\wubi\disks   is where they should be from what im reading
<riky> wapa de donde eres??
<wapa> jajaj
<Harish> hello
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  files of about 5gb+ in size
<wapa> hello
<user1_> Dr_Willis : not there. nothing in c:
<Harish> problem with latest ubuntu 9.10
<wapa> qe aase
<Dr_Willis> user1_:  #windows may have better ideas of wqhere they might of been moved to IF windows 'saved' them..
<wapa> llo na
<user1_> Dr_Willis : o wait.
<Harish> Dr_wills can y help me
<wapa> ola?¿?¿
<Harish> hell user1
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  tell the channel the issue and see who can help.
<user1_> Dr_Willis : i have a c/ubuntu/install directory with a installation.iso 84 MB
<lsd_junkie> Perhaps the function that deal with it do something like if (there_is_something_to_flush_to_the_disk) { flush_the_contents; report_that_is_ok_to_remove; }
<usuario> ola
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<wapa> ola
<usuario> kien eres
<Harish> The workstation freezes occasionally while browsing Internet.(UBUNTU 9.10 are not running). Press [Num Lock] – LED is not on/off. Ctrl+Alt+F2/F3 no response. I have to press hard reset to reboot the PC.
<usuario> olle
<wapa> me voi qe  tengo cosa qe ase toavia
<wapa> xau
<usuario> olle
<wapa> qe
<user1_> Dr_Willis : and there is a uninstall_wubi 1.5 MB in c/ubuntu folder
<usuario> kien eres i de donde eres
<Templer> hi there anyone know how i edit the grub in 9.10
<Harish> Dr_Willis ,no i help me bcoz this issue is new to all
<usuario> olle guapa
<wapa> soy sara de madri
<Harish> templer
<Templer> yes
<usuario> cuantos años tienes
<Harish> 9.10 freezes
<Harish> m also facing same probelm
<usuario> ola kien ai ai
<Doc_exe> is there a way to change the default browser that kde apps use in ubuntu?  I am using quassel for irc and I can't get the hyperlinks to work
<Harish> templer
<usuario> ola
<wapa> ola
<wapa> ola
<Harish> hello Doc_exe
<wapa> kien ere
<Doc_exe> heya Harish
<Harish> The workstation freezes occasionally while browsing Internet.(VMs are not running). Press [Num Lock] – LED is not on/off. Ctrl+Alt+F2/F3 no response. I have to press hard reset to reboot the PC.
<overmind> !es | wapa
<ubottu> wapa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Harish> can u help me?
<Stargaze> Doc_exe, try changing the default application in control center
<Doc_exe> will do
<wapa> kien ere
<Harish> what to do?
<etsorbme8> Harish; i have the same problem on my 64 when using firefox and using flashplayer and have not yet found a fix yet either
<olskolirc> how do I delete my whole partition with fdisk
<Harish> m using 32bit
<Harish> hello everybody
<Harish> hello Doc_exe
<Harish> hello gigasoft
<Harish> hello ashish
<Harish> The workstation freezes occasionally while browsing Internet.(ubuntu 9.10 is not running). Press [Num Lock] – LED is not on/off. Ctrl+Alt+F2/F3 no response. I have to press hard reset to reboot the PC.
<epssy> upstart seems to be starting the same application on my computer 8 times, how do I remove these? the upstart documentation is terrible
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  with the 'd' option.  and then 'w' to write changes to disk.. be CAREFUlL
<Harish> Dr_willis any solution
<Dr_Willis> epssy:  and what application is this?
<epssy> mythbackend here is an example when start up completes http://pastebin.com/J8Zvs2Ag
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  No idea. Its crashing hard. proberly a video driver issue.   does it do it only on flash sites for example?
<Harish>  no
<epssy> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and this has happened
<daedalus__> eppsy: You coudl have a look into System/Preferences-> Autostart (or something like that, I'm using the german version)
<Dr_Willis> epssy:  you may want to check the #mythbuntu channel also
<tbassetto> .join #haml
<tbassetto> lol
<claudiuM1> hi, does anyone know how to do to know which Socket uses? I tried cat /proc/cpuinfo but I can't find this information.
<claudiuM1> which Socket my CPU uses
<Harish> Dr_willis , can i switch to Ubuntu < 9.x version
<epssy> daedalus__, none of them appear in those options, I have looked before (checking again now)
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  this is linux.. you can do whatever you want..  No idea what that will fix however.
<daedalus__> epssy: I cannot view whatever you left under pastebin (Unknown pase-id)
<Harish> :) what a answer ?
<Dr_Willis> Harish:   if its always crashing with the browser.. try a differnt user, try a differnet browser.
<epssy> daedalus__, my mistake; http://pastebin.com/vG11nE0S
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  then again.it could be a ram issue and you only notice it because the briwser is using a lot of ram
<Harish> Dr not only browser but also other things
<spike__> hi, some one can help to configure amavisd-new + postfix on ubuntu?
<candy> i installed vlc from terminal, is it possible now to get vlc installation file to my fren from my system?? where can i find that?
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  then that points to a ram or video driver issue.
<grobda24> How to I save the EDID that X Windows uses ? I am using a KVM box for my monitors.
<Harish> m using 1GB ram
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  and you should clarify your question to state its not just in a browser then.
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  so you are using 1 gb of ram.. You COULD have some bad memory. try the memtest options at boot to check it.
<claudiuM1> hi, does anyone know what I have do do to know which Socket my CPU uses? I tried cat /proc/cpuinfo but I can't find this information.
<Dr_Willis> Harish:  also use a live cd - and see if it crashes there also
<Harish> no there is no problem
<epssy> claudiuM1, if you enter the cpu information from cpuinfo in to google you will find your socket type
<Harish> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<grobda24> claudiuM1, find your motherboard description and search for that
<iflema> claudiuM1  in a terminal      sudo lshw | more   space bar to scroll down... look for the cpu info its up top
<claudiuM1> ok thanks
<Harish> k
<Harish> m trying new browser, i will let u know
<Harish> k
<Cyber_Akuma> I renamed that 30_os_probe file to 09 so that Windows would appear first in grub2's menu, but whenever these files get updated it re-ceated the 30_os_probe file while leaving the 09 one outdated.... the updater also fails to run update-grub and instead attempts to update grub.cfg manually... and fails. Is there any way to fix this so its all updated automatically while leaving windows the top choice?
<Harish> bye Dr_Willis Winner Never Quits & Quitter never Wins
<major_redhat> is there any way to change the order of the bootlist in GRUB so that the default OS is windows and not Ubuntu?
<Cyber_Akuma> Also, is it possible to JUST have the Windows and Ubuntu choices, no ubuntu recovery, memtest, alteranate(older) kernels for ubuntu, etc in the grub menu?
<Cyber_Akuma> major_redhat: thats what I JUST talked about... problem is updated revert it back
<Cyber_Akuma> updates*
<smuikas> hello; the amd64 iso - is that only for amd 64bit machines, or intel 64bit machines as well?
<daedalus__> epssy: Sry, I'm afraid that I cannot help you with this issue.  thought it would be a mere simple problem with a misconfiguration. Such system things like upstart and the like are beyond my current state of knowledge... :(
<smuikas> haven't had much luck trying to install i386 on my 64bit core duo - get an "invalid kernel" error
<Solar_Flare> smuikas: every 64bit system.
<Cyber_Akuma> major_redhat: are you on grub2 or legacy grub?
<smuikas> k, thanks
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: i just got in the irc room
<epssy> daedalus__, they seem to be beyond every ones! ubuntu appears to have just slapped in upstart without any documentation or knowledge base behind it.  rather annoying
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: legacy
<Solar_Flare> smuikas: Im running the 64bit amd on an intel core 2 duo
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  i recall some forums on the topic of moving windows to the top and cleaning the thing up. but i never looked at them much
<smuikas> thankya
<meowsus> Am i correct: if i wrote a program, to be able to run it from the command line by just using that programs name, the program would need to be in /bin or /usr/bin correct?
<Cyber_Akuma> I know major, but I checked and you didn't join after you said that
<meowsus> Just running "programname" as opposed to "/location/to/programname"
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  or somewher in your default PATH
<Solar_Flare> meowsus: yes. or you set an alias.
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyway, in /boot/grub there will be a file called menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> !path
<Cyber_Akuma> Just move the Windows option to above the ubuntu option
<Cyber_Akuma> you will need admin access to edit this file
<major_redhat> sudo access then?
<daedalus__> epssy: So you don't even know, where this mythbackend is coming from?
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah
<major_redhat> so it would be something like sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Cyber_Akuma> you can just do sudo nautilus and open that file from the file browser or sudo gedit to open the file diting program and nagivate to the file from there
<epssy> daedalus__, that is correct.  I've removed the instances in init.d and the rc sections leaving me to believe this is upstart, I cannot think of anything else
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah
<meowsus> Dr_Willis: so i could set up a directory in my home directory and tell ubuntu to look there for any commands?
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, you would need to be in root first
<Dr_Willis> epssy:  upstart starts things in /etc/init/  you looked in there?
<major_redhat> sudo su gedit?
<major_redhat> or am i missing somehting
<Cyber_Akuma> I meant the root directory
<Cyber_Akuma> Unless your boot partition was installed somewhere other than ubuntu's partition
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  thats trivial.. make a 'bin' directory and it will be seen and added by the default shell startup scripts. :)
<epssy> Dr_Willis, yes, there is no reference to mythbackend there any more.  if that is the case these processes are starting some crazy way :/
<major_redhat> nope dual boot
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  keep your programs in there
<Cyber_Akuma> Sorry if im confusing you, I am not that good with linux yet, bnut I have done a lot of modifications to grub
<major_redhat> i wanted to have GRUB to be installed to my 4 gig SD card but i used the alternate installer and didnt see the option
<Cyber_Akuma> But yeah, thats where the file is
<meowsus> Dr_Willis: oh. So if i create /home/name/bin at system startup that will be registered automatically as an applications directory?
<Cyber_Akuma> you just need to edit it
<major_redhat> no thats ok
<Dr_Willis> epssy:   ive not useed mythtv in ages. the #mythbuntu guys may have some ideas we are missung
<Cyber_Akuma> SD card? Why on there?
<major_redhat> im just as good / bad with linux even tho ive used it since 07
<Dr_Willis> meowsus:  yes. its added to the default path.. see the .bashrc and .bash_profile config files.
<major_redhat> because it just sits there
<Cyber_Akuma> hh, same here
<Cyber_Akuma> ive been TRYING to use it since 2007
<Cyber_Akuma> but linux hates my desktop
<epssy> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> err, my laptop
<Dr_Willis> Not all machines can boot from the SD card slots.
<Cyber_Akuma> and my laptop's hardware hates linux :(
<major_redhat> ive used it on my imac since 07
<Cyber_Akuma> From 7.04 to 9.10
<major_redhat> Dr_Willis: yeah my sister's HP refuses to even get past bios with a sd card inserted
<Cyber_Akuma> Only ONE version of ubuntu *8.10 IIRC) EVER supported my gpu
<major_redhat> im still using 9.04 because of the 15 second boot time form bootchart
<Cyber_Akuma> the rest do not, and from what it looks like, will never support it ever again
<Cyber_Akuma> :(
<major_redhat> whats your gpu?
<Cyber_Akuma> Radeon X1200
<major_redhat> theres a fix for that somewhere in the forums
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, then you need to install the ati binary drivers
<Cyber_Akuma> Apparently the driver is incomptabiel with the new version of xorg that 9.04 and above use
<Cyber_Akuma> and ati said they will no longer update that drivers
<major_redhat> it enables the legacy drivers or somethign like that
<major_redhat> yep ATI is true
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, have you tried 10.04?
<Cyber_Akuma> isnt that a beta atm?
<major_redhat> not on my t400 yet
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, yeah, but I'm on it right now...  it's the only version that supports my new core i5 laptop
<major_redhat> im hoping my friend comes through with his lappy
<Cyber_Akuma> This is old hardware, not new
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, still
<grobda24> How do I save a monitor EDID for use with a KVM box ( linux can't get it throught the box) ?
<Cyber_Akuma> The issue is that the driver is too outdated to work in the new xorg
<major_redhat> even though im used to dualbooting with a 160 gig hard drive
<Cyber_Akuma> Adn ati don't want to update it to try to force people to upgrade
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh i'll upgrade all right.... to nvidia
<Cyber_Akuma> Shame you can't replace the gpu on a laptop
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: im looking for that fix that i used to re-enable my X1600 on my imac
<Cyber_Akuma> Macs used those kind of cards too?
<daedalus__> epssy: Maybe you could check the filelist under System-> Administration -> Synaptic Package Adminsitration. Maybe there is a file that could help you solving your issue.
<aeon-ltd> Cyber_Akuma: you can upgrade but parts are insanely hard to find and compatibility is low, google MXM cards
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, I only use NVidia and Intel's GPU's myself
<Drew_> hi, new ubuntu user here - i installed UNR 9.10 on my Vaio TR5 - the launcher menu on the desktop does not react to any input - any ideas?
<Cyber_Akuma> Mine has intel graphics
<major_redhat> yep - intel core duo, early 2006
<Cyber_Akuma> solid_liquid: the laptop I was planning to get was intel/nvidia
<major_redhat> 1.83 ghz, 2gig RAM, 160gig hd
<Cyber_Akuma> but it was a black friday deal and got sold out, so I got the next best one, which was amd and ati
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, that should work fine I bet
<aeon-ltd> Cyber_Akuma: sorry, thought you had a ati card. soz
<solid_liquid> oh ouch
<Cyber_Akuma> I should have spring for the one just above that one, which was intel/nvidia
<Cyber_Akuma> :(
<major_redhat> and my current machine, lenovo t400, has ATI Radeon 3450 256mb
<Cyber_Akuma> this piece of trash has given me nothing but truble
<Cyber_Akuma> especially the eifi
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, mine has the GPU in the same chip package as the processor, which is why only 10.04 supports it
<Cyber_Akuma> wifi*
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: yeah i get the feeling that nvidia is much more linux friendly than ATI
<epssy> daedalus__, Dr_Willis, /etc/init/ has the config that has been causing my issues! thank you Dr_Willis.  I assumed upstart was talking about /etc/init.d instead.  thanks for your help :)
<Cyber_Akuma> I wish you could build a laptop liek you could build a desktop :(
<Dr_Willis> epssy:  :)  init.d uses by sysv.. upstart uses 'init' :) gotta love Similer names
<epssy> indeed :P
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyway, I guess I can try the 10.04 cd
<Cyber_Akuma> in livecd mode... but how can I tell if its working?
<mongar7> hi can some one help me to use my facebook on my pidgin ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh... and can anyone answer my grub2 question? XD
<solid_liquid> major_redhat, basically, even though ATI claims they take it very seriously and the son of one of the ATI engineers who writes their Linux driver used to hang out here
<Cyber_Akuma> It makes me annoyed that all the good gaming laptops I find or even just above mid-range are ati based
<Cyber_Akuma> Sure, its ATI HD, which is probably a decent card, but I prefer intel/nvidia based
<dsnyders> Cyber_Akuma, You can build a laptop like you can build a desktop... if you start with one of these: http://home.iae.nl/users/pb0aia/cm/compaq1.jpg
<Cyber_Akuma> compaq? I thought hp bought them out?
<epssy> Cyber_Akuma, soon gaming laptops will include nvidia 330/350 cards I believe, in the next month or two
<Cyber_Akuma> ...
<Cyber_Akuma> oh har har
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, they still use the name though
<Cyber_Akuma> >.<
<aeon-ltd> Cyber_Akuma: buy CAD/CAM nvidia cuda specialist laptops, not sure if you can actually use cuda to the full potential though
<Cyber_Akuma> Even the i3/5 based laptops are all ati or intel graphics
<Cyber_Akuma> >.<
<kitt> sorry - firewall was blocking mirc, been a while since I've used it
<Cyber_Akuma> I found a sub-$600 laptop that was i5, 4 gigs fam, 500gb hdd, evne had a blu-ray drive... but has an ATI HD card
<Cyber_Akuma> err
<Cyber_Akuma> sub-$800
<solid_liquid> Cyber_Akuma, mine's intel...  but I remember seeing nvidia ones too (I won't buy ati)
<Cyber_Akuma> Well problem is I coulden't find any other laptop that has both blu-ray and a decent gpu for $800 or less
<Adminas> Guys i have a situation i updated my ubuntu 9.10 after fresh install it updated latest kernel but after reboot i cant see it?
<kitt> so, I have a little problem with my installation, can someone help please?
<Cyber_Akuma> kitt: please describe your problem first
<today> wazzzup kitt
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas: what do you mean? you can't see the menu option in grub for the new kernel?
<today> we;re volunteen to support about Ubuntu now
<aeon-ltd> Cyber_Akuma: wait ion2 will be released soon so low end hd video capable laptops will start rolling out
<kitt> well, whenever i try to load up the graphical install the screen is really garbled
<Adminas> Cyber correct
<kitt> like the horizontal sync is messed up
<Dr_Willis> epssy:  the new alienware laptop has 2 video cards. :)  that may be a nightmare for linux
<major_redhat> kitt: screen artifacts?
<kitt> no artifacts, just rolling bands
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma correct
<IcyJ> kitt: have tou tried the alternate cd?
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, SLI works on desktop Linux
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  this is not a SLI setup. it has one High Power Video for games.. and a low power one for when you are not gaming
<kitt> yeah, that worked but halted halfway through because of some kind of error
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  no idea how it changes btween the 2 :)
<kitt> so i have tried to use three other difrent distros, mint, gos and easeypeasey
<Cyber_Akuma> sorry sorry
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  at least thats what the  Alienware website says about the thing.. sort of a neat trick.
<Cyber_Akuma> was in another channel
<Cyber_Akuma> Can you still boot into ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> solid_liquid: he means nvidia optimus hybrid integrated and discrete
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma np :)
<IcyJ> kitt:  did any of them install?
<Adminas> im on it
<aeon-ltd> solid_liquid: i think......
<Cyber_Akuma> actually im in like 20 channels....
<Cyber_Akuma> heh, ok then
<Cyber_Akuma> can you see the nee kernel in your boot folder?
<Cyber_Akuma> new*
<Adminas> well where to look exactly :) ?
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, oh, I think I read something about that switch happening in hardware
<kitt> haven't gone into install, i tyried them as live cd's and all have the same rolling issue, which is obviously my screen not being recognised or something
<Cyber_Akuma> in the root directory
<Cyber_Akuma> there should be a boot folder
<Cyber_Akuma> all your kernels will be there
<Cyber_Akuma> do you know what the version number of the new kernel is?
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma yes give a sec
<kitt> buit i can't work out how to alter the res properly
<Dr_Willis> solid_liquid:  yea. its a neat idea.    id hope you dont have to reboot to change video cards its using. :)
<sylr> hi
<Adminas> 2.6.31.20
<ranjan> hello every body.. how much swap space would be better with an 3 gibs of ram please help
<solid_liquid> Dr_Willis, heh, right?
<sylr> what does chmod u+s does on a directory ?
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma 2.6.31.20
<major_redhat> ranjan: i would go with at least 2 gigs
<IcyJ> kitt: did you make sure desktop effects were disabled?  install any proprietary video card drivers?
<Cyber_Akuma> ok then
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma problem is like grub dont see my new kernel or smth
<Cyber_Akuma> btw, do you use grub or grub2?
<major_redhat> ranjan: thats what i ahve for my current setup
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma good question
<Cyber_Akuma> ...
<Cyber_Akuma> ok, open the grub folde rin boot
<krishna> i want to not to store "history" in places menu .. ??
<Cyber_Akuma> do you see a menu.lst or a grub.cfg file?
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma well at promt it shows 1.97
<Dr_Willis> krishna:  history?  Or you mean 'recent documents' ?
<Cyber_Akuma> menu.lst is for the old grub, the new one uses grub.cfg
<abdelrahman> my front mic doesn't work after waking up from hibernate
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma i have both
<krishna> Dr_Willis, yes.
<Cyber_Akuma> ho boy....
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma, whats the main difference between Legacy GRUB and GRUB 2
<Cyber_Akuma> ok, open grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> krishna:  ive seen various tweaks to remove it..  I think ubuntu-tweak had a check box to change/remove it also
<kitt> is there a cmd line switch for start up to turn off effects etc? i'm a complete nub btw
<Cyber_Akuma> does it say "DO NOT EDIT this file is automatically generated by blah blah blah" ?
<Dr_Willis> major_redhat:  main differance btween grub2 and grub1 is... EVERYTHING.. ;)
<ranjan> major_redhat::  my friend is having hp pavilion with 3gigs of ram .. and i am wondering how much space should i go ahead with .. should i alocate the double of ram in swap part or it is enough with 2 gibs for this part
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, grub 1 and 2 are COMPLETELY different
<abdelrahman> guys, my mic doesn't work after karmic wakes from hibernate
<abdelrahman> help
<Cyber_Akuma> ranjan: at least as much swap as they have ram, if you want hibernate to work
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma yes there is
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas sounds like grub2, in that case, it should (keyword: should) automatically add it when you run sudo update-grub
<major_redhat> ranjan: my thinkpad t400 has 3 gigs of RAM and i use a 2 gig swapspace
<Cyber_Akuma> Nobody seems to be around in #grub :(
<Dr_Willis> abdelrahman:  some peole have it where their sound cards dont work after hibernate.. :)
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma so run that command?
<major_redhat> ranjan: but if you plan on putting your system into standby or hibernation or something then i would go with the 3 gigs for swap
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Dr_Willis> abdelrahman:  personally i find hibernate not worth the effort
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas then check grub.cfg that the new kernel is there
<abdelrahman> Dr_Willis : its a laptop :S
<ranjan> major_redhat:: ok thanks for this valuable information
<abdelrahman> Dr_Willis : it is suppose to hibernate
<magicvibe> can someone help me put my xserver back to normal? i rebooted and it has removed all window borders, I cannot see the xterm text and I cannot move windows around my desktop
<Cyber_Akuma> major_redhat: is there a difference between standby and hibernation?
<mrTr0ut> i'm on ubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to write to a usb harddrive formatted in hfs+..it's not journaled so im not sure what the problem is
<croco> đisconnect
<wedo> hello
<magicvibe> can someone help me put my xserver back to normal? i rebooted and it has removed all window borders, I cannot see the xterm text and I cannot move windows around my desktop
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma, i think hibernation writes to RAM before suspending
<Cyber_Akuma> What does it write?
<wedo> I have uninstalled the Evolution package by mistake and that affected my system, now i have only the xtrem interface, how can I reinstall the lost packages?
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: the current state of the system, including open files, folders, stuff like that
<Slike> magicvibe: can't you move your windows when dragging your mouse + alt key?
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: which is why it tends to take along time to do so because its writing form the hard drive to the RAM
<Cyber_Akuma> All I know is that in windows, sleep puts it in lower power mode but all the memory is stil in ram, while hibernate basically performs a "save state" of the system to a hibernate file that is as big as your ram and shuts down the system completely
<Cyber_Akuma> Whats standbuy?
<major_redhat> Cyber_Akuma: although im 85% postitive im correct
<Cyber_Akuma> standby*
<Dr_Willis> abdelrahman:  i find hibernation less and less usefull.. Now that i got 30 sec boot times :)
<magicvibe> Slike;  i can use ALT+Left click to move windows, but i cannot see terminal text either
<wedo> any help plz
<PeskyJ> Is there a way to exit a terminal without writing .bash_history?
<Adminas> http://pastebin.com/sEr69DFJ this one after runing command and this is cfg file of grub after command http://pastebin.com/s7cNL9Ae
<major_redhat> Dr_Willis: i have 15 with 9.04
<Stargaze> i disabled hibernation, for the internet connection is never correctly restored
<skyraven> hello guys, does any one have a good tutorial on replacing Pulseaudio in Ubuntu 9.10 with Esound ? I've tried several removal instructions so far..but didn't come at a complete success...the issue is I'm using NxServer technology which only forwards sound if the server machine is running Esound...
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:   Yep. Sound, networking, bluetooth,  seen dozens of issues over the years.. in linux and windows with it
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma if you noticed like me i guess in grub.cfg there isn new kernel\
<bcurtiswx_> i made changes to stuff in my git clone.. i want to update my git to the most recent one but not effect my changes.. how do I do this?
<Stargaze> nothing's perfect, Dr_Willis
<blockcold> how to upfrade 8.10 to 9,1
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma  http://pastebin.com/sEr69DFJ this one after runing command and this is cfg file of grub after command http://pastebin.com/s7cNL9Ae
<blockcold> how to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9,1
<blockcold> :((
<mrTr0ut> anyone have any idea?
<Cyber_Akuma> blockcold: you mean 9.04? Just run the updater
<blockcold> sudo apt-get update ?
<iflema> Adminas try         sudo update-grub2
<Adminas> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Oli``> Just installed the mainline 2.6.33 kernel. I have an SSD drive. Does anybody here know what I need to do to enable TRIM?
<blockcold> this command should i use upgrade ?
<Adminas> iflema ok
<Cyber_Akuma> iflema: update-grub should work
<blakkheim> Oli``: does your ssd support trim
<iflema> Adminas you have bot installed
<iflema> both
<Oli``> blakkheim: yes
<blockcold> Cyber_Akuma sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<blakkheim> Oli``: what filesystem are you using
<mrTr0ut> i'm on ubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to write to a usb harddrive formatted in hfs+..it's not journaled so im not sure what the problem is
<Dan_E> where is the file you edit to add an image in ubuntu 9.10?
<Adminas> iflema what you mean by bot?
<Oli``> blakkheim: EXT4
<Dan_E> grub
<iflema> Adminas both..... do update-grub2
<wedo> I have uninstalled the Evolution package by mistake and that affected my system, now i have only the xtrem interface, how can I reinstall the lost packages?
<Cyber_Akuma> blockcold I use the gui updater, not sure what the cli command is
<blakkheim> Oli``: then as far as i know you should be good to go, but there might be some option in fstab to put, not sure
<Adminas> sudo: update-grub2: command not found
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas I have to admit, I am not sure why update-grub isnt updating grub.cfg, menu.lst shouldent matter anymore afaik
<blockcold> where i find gui updater ?
<Hellhound666> I have quick question about compiz
<Dan_E> where is the file you edit to add an image in ubuntu 9.10 grub
<blockcold> i am using kde
<Cyber_Akuma> blockcold: it should be in the system menu
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh... I dunno then
<blockcold> lol
<Adminas> iflema sudo: update-grub2: command not found
<blockcold> no problem
<krishna> Dr_Willis, ok. thank
<iflema> Adminas sudo update-grub2 without the :
<InvaderZim> I wanna know information about a case study on kubuntu website
<soreau> Hellbinder: There might be a quick answer if you ask your quick question
<Adminas> iflema still the same
<Cyber_Akuma> hmm....
<Hellhound666> my top and bottom images won't fill the space completely for some odd reason.
<tonsofpcs> is there a [default] hotkey combination to change resolution in xorg?
<iflema> Adminas interesting...... update-grub is updating grub1
<Adminas> iflema correct
<Stargaze> !xorg | tonsofpcs
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Adminas> so i think i dont have grub2 installed right?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmmm..... Maybe you should follow the guide to reinstall grub2
<Adminas> Guys im dual booting with windows7 should that matter?
<tonsofpcs> Stargaze: I want to change it while live, not quit/restart
<iflema> Adminas but you have a grub.cfg
<Adminas> iflema yes
<rishi__> how do we change the pulsating ubuntu logo on startup in karmic
<rishi__> ?
<iflema> Adminas grub1 says it found 2.6.31-20
<Stargaze> Adminas, i have dual boot Win7 - Ubuntu, too, it workq just fine
<Adminas> Stargaze ok then :)
<Adminas> Iflema yes but after reboot i cant see it
<Adminas> in menu list
<rochi> jkf  Tvb
<rochi> TRMIopjbohay
<rochi> quiewn soyws
<Stargaze> Adminas, use ntfsprogs in ubuntu, so you can easily read/write in windows partitions
<Adminas> Stargaze i dont need to edit windows partitions when my problem is with grub
<BluesKaj> Adminas, have you run update-grub in the terminal ?
<Adminas> BluesKaj yes
<researcher1> how can I use video chat usign Pidgin or Empathy?
<Stargaze> researcher1, not
<solid_liquid> researcher1, with a webcam
<Stargaze> researcher1, try aMSN
<researcher1> I have a webcam but pidgin does not allow video chat
<InvaderZim> researcher1: currently it only supports XMPP
<researcher1> whats xmpp?
<erUSUL> !es  | rochi
<ubottu> rochi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stargaze> !xmpp
<rochi> ola
<InvaderZim> researcher1: a protocol, known as jabber. google talk uses it.
<Adminas> Guys maybe i need to delete one of those grub configuarations?
<rochi> qqqqqquien soys
<rochi> ablara xfaaaaaaaaaaa
<BluesKaj> Adminas, hmmm I ran dual boot with W7 for a while with grub2 installed , didn't have any issues after updating grub ...what are you seeing at bootup ?
<rochi> abla en espanish
<iratsu> how can i correct the blkid information for a partition?
<researcher1> but when I try to talk with friends on google accounts then also I cant initiate video chat
<Cyber_Akuma> freenode hates my connection :(
<Adminas> BluesKaj i see 1.97 beta4 grub menu with old kernels
<InvaderZim> researcher1: ask on #pidgin
<researcher1> ok
<Adminas> i have two ide hard drives and sata drive my windows and ubuntu bootloaders are in sata drive
<erUSUL> iratsu: correct? what do you mean?
<jobba777>  nvidia driver problem
<jobba777> I am running the latest version of ubuntu studio on a brand new
<jobba777> AMD based computer and i cannot get good, NON-jittering full screen video to play on my new 23" samsung monitor.
<jobba777> i should have the latest nvidia proprietary driver installed because i did it via the hardware menu. I also have tried a different graphics card and a different mother
<jobba777> board with no success. The current card is a "GeForce 9800 GT EE 1024MB GDDR3 PCIe 2.0 Graphics Card". With the last motherboard and graphics
<jobba777> card i was finally able to get good video when i installed windows XP ,but never via ubuntu. I know this is a linux issue and not hardware, but i dont know
<jobba777> what else to do. I suspect it might be a driver issue, but i have tried all i can as far as attempting to
<FloodBot4> jobba777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Adminas, we all see old kernels if we don't remove them from the list , can you boot into the latest one ?
<Dan_E> where is the file you edit to add an image in ubuntu 9.10 gurb.
<Stargaze> Adminas, this command deletes old kernels and updates grub => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/71529-ubucleaner.sh
<Adminas> BluesKaj whats the lastest?
<iflema> Adminas this 2.6.31-20.... where did that come from?
<BluesKaj> Adminas, that depends on what uname -a says
<Adminas> iflema after update
<BluesKaj> on your setup, Adminas
<rishi__> Dan_E
<Adminas> Linux AMD 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dan_E> yes
<Stargaze> Adminas, this command deletes old kernels and updates grub => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/71529-ubucleaner.sh
<rishi__> try /usr/share/images/xsplash
<Dan_E> k
<Adminas> Stargaze: how to run it?
<Adminas> sudo sh bla bla bla?
<Stargaze> Adminas, download and then type sh 71529-ubucleaner.sh
<Adminas> Stargaze: ok :)
<rishi__> Stargaze, what about apt-get autoremove? does the same thing or not?
<Adminas> then reboot?
<Dan_E> no grub confg file in there
<Stargaze> rishi__, try and se the difference :)
<Stargaze> *se = see
<rishi__> Dan, check /etc/grub.d
<Dan_E> k
<rishi__> Star, I've never tried either !! ;)
<BluesKaj> I prefer to remove them in the command line ... scripts can screw things up
<Stargaze> we're here to learn :)
<collink> Can someone help point me in the proper direction?  I've Karmic installed on an HP Pavilion desktop, and it's not recognizing anything I put in my DVD+/-R drive.  How can I tell it my drive is b0rk3d or if there's something misconfigured?
<Adminas> Do you want to have all GRUB 2 files removed from /boot/grub?
<Stargaze> collink, you need medibuntu in your software sources
<Adminas> Your system would be then unbootable if you don't install      │
<Adminas>    │ another bootloader
<Adminas> Remove GRUB 2 from /boot/grub? then yes or no
<Adminas> Stargaze:  this shows up with this script?
<rishi__> Stargaze, any idea how to change the ubuntu pulsating logo on startup?
<Stargaze> ouch, cannot help with that Adminas :(
<iratsu> erUSUL: so it says one of my partitions is LVM2 whereas it's actually not
<dagarshali> need help getting windows back from grub..
<dagarshali> i don't use windows that much..so resized the partition..but i cna't get into it via grub anymore
<iratsu> erUSUL: likewise, mount can't autodetect the right type
<erUSUL> iratsu: you want to correct your fstab? or what?
<Adminas> Stargate if it deletes my old kernels how should i use new ones?
<bazhang> Adminas, dont use that script
<Stargaze> the system chooses the new one, Adminas
<iratsu> erUSUL: no my fstab is fine
<bazhang> Stargaze, please dont recommend that here
<Stargaze> bazhang, i use it all the time
<bazhang> Stargaze, dont recommend it here.
<Cyber_Akuma> dagarshali: I'm guessing either the partition got corrupted and you need to run chkdsk or the uuid changed
<Cyber_Akuma> bazhang: why? copyright issues?
<erUSUL> iratsu: you can not correct a uuid the uuid is like the size or filesystem format it is a quality of the object
<iratsu> erUSUL: it's just that blkid is showing it as type="LVM2_member" while it should be ext3
<erUSUL> iratsu: and that is causing problems ?
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: what should i do?
<iratsu> erUSUL: well not any serious problems
<Cyber_Akuma> hmmm....
<collink> Stargaze: OK, got those in there, now what?
<iratsu> erUSUL: i was just wondering if i could change it and why it got like this in the first place
<Cyber_Akuma> And no answer......
<lili> hola amigos...........'
<erUSUL> iratsu: maybe the parition was art of lvm once. raid and lvm tools leave some sort of mark on such paritions that is not trivial to remove
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas: sorry, I haven't been keeping up, what did you try since I disconnected?
<erUSUL> !es | lili
<ubottu> lili: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> lili, english here, #ubuntu-es for spanish
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma:  that script
<nightrid3r> what is the maximum size a lvm will support
<lili> alguen de bolivia
<almoxarife> why I have a ssh connection to a remote system can I use the tools on my system to make changes to the remote? I just want to be able to use gedit on the remote
<almoxarife> while
<Cyber_Akuma> What script?
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: 71529-ubucleaner.sh
<Cyber_Akuma> what is that?
<Adminas> dont know :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Regardless, as I said, try reinstalling grub2
<bazhang> Adminas, dont use that script
<major_redhat> thats a bad script
<Adminas> bazhang: i use it but pushed no several times
<major_redhat> just by looking at it
<Cyber_Akuma> Why arent we allowed to talk about medibuntu here btw?
<bazhang> Cyber_Akuma, sure you are
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<iratsu> erUSUL: ok, i guess i'll just leave it like that
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: how to install grub2?
<jobba777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389036/plain/
<genii> Hm
<iratsu> erUSUL: it's a bit annoying because it prevents things like pmount from working
<Cyber_Akuma> Yes, I know that, but neither cna flash be inclded due to legal reasons, but its fine to talk about how to install there here right?
<lili> alguien que able español
<jobba777> sorry bout the flood earlier, I had no idea what i was doing.
<bazhang> lili, /join #ubuntu-es
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas: there should be guides everywhere
<erUSUL> iratsu: well i googled a bit witout much luck about that; i can not ehlp further
<Cyber_Akuma> Sorry I can't be more specific
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't remember exactly how to do it
<Cyber_Akuma> Howto restore GRUB: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide'
<Cyber_Akuma> thats from the topic of #grub
<iratsu> erUSUL: ok thanks
<abhi_nav>  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<abhi_nav> how to restore grub guide ^^
<lili> hola amigos alguien que able español
<Cyber_Akuma> Umm.... I just posted that
<abhi_nav> hmmm
<abhi_nav> :)
<Cyber_Akuma> lol
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: i did this one http://pastebin.com/rY9sTLW4
<phaedra> !es | lili
<ubottu> lili: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jobba777> NVIDIA driver problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/389036/plain/
<nightrid3r> !es | lili
<iratsu> is it normal that ssh doesn't use /etc/hosts to resolve host names?
<abhi_nav> dont lol
<swapna> ho
<abhi_nav> ho
<Cyber_Akuma> Adminas: I am pretty sure that just installs the grub program on your hdd, not actualy configurs it or installs it on the mbr
<Cyber_Akuma> though I could be wrong
 * Cyber_Akuma looks over the log
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: ok i then will reboot
<swapna> can anyone help with wireless connecting
<Dan_E> i installed ubuntu 9.10 and would like to know if i am using grub2 or menu.1st?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm
<Cyber_Akuma> it looks like it did
<Cyber_Akuma> interesting
<abhi_nav> !ask | swapna
<Adminas> and see if its helps or is there another way to check it?
<ubottu> swapna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cyber_Akuma> grub never found the mbr automatically for me before
<nightrid3r> i need to store large ammounts of data on a server, is it possible to add space to a LVM group using NFS
<dehqan> many packages are removed and ubuntu does not load completely so it should be reinstall , is /usr health to be used for new ubuntu ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyway, that SHOULD have done it
<collink> Stargaze: ??
<rishi__> Dan, you're using grub2
<bazhang> dehqan, you have a separate home partition?
<Cyber_Akuma> and in the future if it dosen't automatiocally update (it should) ten sudo update-grub should od the trick now
<Cyber_Akuma> good luck Adminas
<dehqan> bazhang: yes
<Dan_E> why cant i edit it
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: so i just need to rebbot to check it right?
<Dan_E> where is it
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah
<Adminas> ok will do :)
<bazhang> Dan_E, have you read the grub2 wiki yet
<rishi__> grub2 doesn't have a menu.lst
<bazhang> !grub2 > Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E, please see my private message
<Stargaze> collink?
<Dan_E> no but will nowk
<dehqan> bazhang: so ?
<swapna> how to connect to wireless
<major_redhat> is it a good idea to edit GRUB2's grub.cfg?
<lili> gracias amigo por ayudarme
<abhi_nav> Dan_E: cd /boot/grub/ then sudo gedit menu.lst
<Dan_E> k
<wasutton3_> what is the command to change processor scaling by frequency (rather than profile)
<bazhang> abhi_nav, not with grub2
<genii> !es | lili
<ubottu> lili: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rishi__> swapna, click on the network icon on your taskbar, and your wireless networks will show up
<collink> Stargaze: I enabled the medibuntu sources.  What do I need to install from them to get my DVD drive to work with Ubuntu?
<swapna> it is showing me only wired networks
<NinoScript> Hi, can somebody help me with "Parted"? I want to make a partition out of the freespace on my HD
<rishi__> then right click it, and check the box that says enable wireless
<Dan_E> lol menu.1st is empty
<swapna> rishi there is no enable wireless option
<bazhang> Dan_E, there is not one for grub2, check the grub2 wiki
<rishi__> Dan, there is no menu.lst in the new grub2
<Stargaze> collink, now try a media player
<rishi__> so when you did gedit, it just created one
<abhi_nav> bazhang: ok i ddnt knw tht. thnx
 * iflema :)
<collink> Stargaze: I don't need to watch a DVD, I need to burn one. lol
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma:  worked :D
<collink> Stargaze: do I need to reboot after installing those sources?
<Adminas> Im on new kernel
<abhi_nav> Dan_E it was not in grub2. sorry
<Cyber_Akuma> good :)
<dehqan> many packages are removed and ubuntu does not load completely so it should be reinstall , is /usr health to be used for new ubuntu ?
<Adminas> Cyber_Akuma: last question when new kernel comes does grub updates it?
<rishi__> swapna, is there Enable Networking? Edit Connections?
<swapna> yes they are present
<iratsu> is it normal that ssh doesn't use /etc/hosts to resolve host names?
<rishi__> try edit connections
<swapna> what should i edit rishi
<rishi__> click on edit connections
<Stargaze> collink, normaly not
<rishi__> and a new window will open up. see if there is a tab for wireless
<Adminas> rishi__: i have like swapna but when editing wired tab there is ifupdown instead of auto eth0
<dehqan> will not bookmark saved any where without importing ?
<Stargaze> swapna, check http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<swapna> wireless tab is present
<collink> Stargaze: k3b and xfburn still think the drive is empty
<collink> this happens to be the drive I installed ubuntu off of too...
<dehqan> will not firefox bookmark saved any where without importing ?
<Adminas> Ok i have diffrent situation im connecting to my isp through pppoeconf is there a way to connect through network manager?
<quesada> mierda
<swapna> i did add the wireless network
<dehqan> how to import firefox bookmark in command line ?
<Stargaze> collink, open-close the drive, does that help?
<swapna> but i dont see any change
<rishi__> swapna reboot
<dehqan> how to export firefox bookmark in command line ?
<Adminas> Ok i have diffrent situation im connecting to my isp through pppoeconf is there a way to connect through network manager? couse normally it wont work
<rishi__> Stargaze gave a good link
<Friction> my thunderbird has mysteriously disapeard. why?
<Friction> folder*
<Tormi> #ubuntu-gr
<collink> Stargaze: no
<NinoScript> Hi, can somebody help me with "Parted"? I want to make a partition out of freespace on my HD
<Friction> version 9 is rubbish. i'm downgrading
<gypsymauro> hi
<rascal999> i have pxe booting over network working with livecd ext2 fs (not squashfs), I'd like to be able to customize the fs using one of the diskless clients and having the changes saved. I've put rw in exports but that hasn't helped. Any ideas?
<abhi_nav> hi
<Aba_hisham> j/ #linuxac
<swapna> rishi thank you finally my wireless issue got resolved
<rishi__> cool!
<rascal999> i'm using nfs
<gypsymauro> I'm using a wifi connection in xp and in ubuntu, when  I use it in ubuntu is not so strong as when I use in windows..any hint? there are params to set it more powerful?
<clao> hello, just wondering what i would need for my system (2.6.31) to mount my motorla rockr. It is listed under lsusb, but in the phone i get a message saying "usb connection lost"
<rishi__> ubuntu mostly works out of the box
<abhi_nav> rishi___
<abhi_nav> rishi__
<rishi__> yes, abhi?
<abhi_nav> rishi__ hmmmm  :) :) :)
<Adminas> situation is im connecting to my isp through pppoeconf is there a way to connect through network manager? couse normally it wont work
<Stargaze> gypsymauro, check http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<rishi__> cannot read you abhi... hmmm? :)?
<raj> ##FOR ANYONE who WANTS to speed up firefox upto 60% follow my post on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<dehqan> many packages are removed and ubuntu does not load completely so it should be reinstall , is /usr health to be used for new ubuntu ?
<abhi_nav> raj: thnx!!! :)
<dehqan> any opinion ?
<clao> hello, just wondering what i would need for my system (2.6.31) to mount my motorla rockr. It is listed under lsusb, but in the phone i get a message saying "usb connection lost"
<raj> abhi_nav:  NP
<nightrid3r> i need to share data to windows workstations, the ammount of data is very large, is it possible to spread the data over multiple servers where only 1 is running samba
<abhi_nav> raj: hmm :)
<Sh3r1ff> nightrid3r: use nfs ;)
<abhi_nav> raj: under which tab to search for pipelining?
<nightrid3r> Sh3r1ff: k thx i'll look into that
<raj> abhi_nav:  in the address bar create a new tab and type about:config
<collink> Stargaze: any other suggestions?
<abhi_nav> raj: ok. what the purpose of that maxrequests? what it is going to change actually?
<Stargaze> none collink :(
<raj> abhi_nav:  firefox will load your page at once not in a que
<collink> Stargaze: sad day.  Like the drive is recognized from within xfburn, but it thinks it's always empty. when I pop a known written disk in, Ubuntu doesn't mount it
<abhi_nav> raj: so it wll now harm me naa? or degrade performance? and this method is compatible with all add ons naa?
<gadeynebram> Hoi! Excuse me if i'm in the wrong channel. I'm looking for some information to start contributing with ubuntu as a developer. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<clao> hello, sorry to insist. How do i mount my motorla rockr? It is listed under lsusb, as "Bus 002 Device 007: ID 22b8:6426 Motorola PCS"  but in the phone i get a message saying "usb connection lost"
<Stargaze> gadeynebram, www.ubuntu.com
<Stargaze> gadeynebram, or look for your local LoCo team
<gadeynebram> I'm sorry but my LoCo team doesn't seam to know a lot about the development part.
<Stargaze> clao, try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Andy-at-home> anyone recommend an alternative to ISPmanager?
<clao> Stargaze, thanks
<collink> Stargaze: oddly, we have an external USB CDROM that works just fine with the same machine...?
<antonio_> does anybody know how to screencast a blender work session???
<marcosRz> whats the off topic channel
<Sh3r1ff> marcosRz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic marcosRz
<abhi_nav> raj you there
<CrtxReavr> Is 10.4 going to be an LTS version?
<raj> abhi_nav:  yes did it work?
<raj> abhi_nav:  it wont do any hard man... its compatible with all addons ur just changing the way forefox loads a page.. it will be faster
<raj> abhi_nav:  any harm
<antonio_> does anybody know how to screencast a blender work session???
<abhi_nav> raj: there are two entris each for nglayout.initialpaint.delay and content.notify.interval. the entry which is already there was int. and new i was added is string as per your direction
<abhi_nav> raj: what do do? should i remove one of them? or keep both?
<erUSUL> antonio_: normal screen recording software do not work? xvidcap etc...
<antonio_> no, because it doesnt record the 3d part
<raj> abhi_nav:  yes you add both entress as mentioned.
<antonio_> for example, if i rotate a cube into blender, it just show a couples of random pixel, but i'm unable to see the cube
<antonio_> I also try rMD
<antonio_> and also Instambul
<abhi_nav> raj: so i should not to do anything to that previos entries?
<pullmandave> I've been unable to get the hostap_pci module to load on my 9.10 (2.6.31-20.generic) system. The system hangs and issues a hung CPU message after 61 seconds. The orinoco modules don't seem to work either, they can't seem to keep the link active. Any ideas?
<raj> abhi_nav:  no .. you just add two extra strings and you set the value to 0
<erUSUL> antonio_: recordmydesktop ? http://blog.rfquerin.org/2009/02/14/really-basic-blender-video-editing-part-2/
<abhi_nav> raj: ok
<raj> abhi: dont search for it.. just add the entrees
<CrtxReavr> so um. ..10.4, LTS?
<m104> Hi all, any way to get a list of suggested packages (not installed) based on the currently installed packages?
<raj> abhi_nav:  when ur done tell me how much faster forefox is :)
<abhi_nav> raj: i just added the new ones. but then i come to know that two already are there of type integer
<abhi_nav> raj: but its ok. fine
<bazhang> CrtxReavr, 10.04 ? yes. #ubuntu+1 for support
<raj> abhi_nav:  you just ADD them once not twice :S
<CrtxReavr> bazhang, it's going to be an LTS version?
<abhi_nav> raj: may i pm you?
<Guest12134> Hello,Do you know where I can get help..I get audio litches with my ubuntu every time something is done by the computer...
<bazhang> CrtxReavr, yes
<CrtxReavr> Cool - thanks.
<raj> abhi_nav:  sure
<dvrcoder> hi. I can log into my box by SSH with root and public key auth, but i can't get other uses to authenticate by private/public key. AllowUsers is not set in sshd_config. getent passwd returns both the local and LDAP users and a shell is set. where should I look next?
<Kitt> hello again, still having issues with gui artefacts and what seems to be horizontal syncing/refresh states can anyone help please?
<CrtxReavr> dvrcoder, is the key added to their ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file?
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: authorized_keys in the .ssh folder per user
<dvrcoder> CrtxReavr, Sh3r1ff: yes, it is in the correct .ssh folder of the correct user
<CrtxReavr> Run teh ssh client in debug mode (-vvv) to see what's wrong then.
<raj> abhi_nav:  you just add the two commands .. and click ok and set to 0 ..
<abhi_nav> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CrtxReavr> The scroll in here is maddening.
<Guest12134> how can I test what's wrong concerning my audio glitches.I get some every time the computer make something..
<abhi_nav> raj: this is one image: http://imagebin.org/87669 as you can see there are one entry already there and one new i added so wll they conflict?
<Misamoto> Hello :) Any grub2 gurus online and ready to help?
<dvrcoder> CrtxReavr, Sh3r1ff: the private key is rejected. i don't find more information than that :/
<Stargaze> Misamoto, just asking you questiin is the quickest way
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: you sure you pasted the correct key?
<Andy-at-home> guys, see to access my webmin on my vps, is that not just http://100.100.100.100:10000 to log into it?
<Misamoto> Sure... Just tried to be polite :) Ok...
<StefANNn> how to install apache>?
<Andy-at-home> obviously with me proper IP =D
<StefANNn> ?
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: yes. double checked it. and .ssh has permissions 700 and authorized_keys has 600
<Stargaze> Andy-at-home, please type /join #ubuntu-servers
<Andy-at-home> will do
<Andy-at-home> thanks
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: and ssh to root works?
<Andy-at-home> nice one
<Misamoto> OkropNick, I try to install a background with standart web manuals, but my it gives me:
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: yes, and always worked
<abhi_nav> raj: you there?
<Misamoto> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Misamoto> No path or device is specified.
<Andy-at-home> was it that ridiculous a question?
<Misamoto> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<Misamoto> No path or device is specified.
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: now that I think about it, ssh works for at least one other user too
<Misamoto> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<Misamoto> No path or device is specified.
<raj> abhi_nav:  right click on it and put reset
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: copy the authorized_keys from root to the user and change ownership to the user and try
<raj> abhi_nav:  and restart your firefox to take it off
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: ok, will try
<Guest12134> no one has an idea concerning audio glitches any time a windows move or something processed?
<Guest12134> in lxde...
<pog> I just made a bzr add on a path which my webapplication is. unfortunately there is an encoding error
<Misamoto> If I change use_bg to false in 05_debian_themes grub.cfg configures normally
<Misamoto> That's it
<Sh3r1ff> Guest12134: upgrade your hardware ;)
<abhi_nav> raj: right click on what? on old entry or new one?
<pog> bzr add ergibt: bzr: ERROR:                      ??? commx
<pog>                           exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec     ??? Crash_Override
<pog>                           can't decode byte 0xa9 in position 16: ordinal   ??? cypher101
<pog>                           not in range(128)  yes
<FloodBot4> pog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Misamoto> I've already tried restoring grub2 from liveCD, didn't help
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: ... the exact same authorized_keys does not work for that other user
<m104> Guest12134: audio chip may be sharing an IRQ with the graphics card or some other hardware
<raj> abhi_nav:  the wrong entry
<Uqbar> hello. I'm running 9.10, my Vodafone PCMCIA UMTS card (nozomi) is recognized by the kernel, I see it in dmesg, but Network Manager won't show it among possible network devices. under 9.04 it showed up all right and worked flawlessly. is this a known issue?
<Guest12134> How can I check the irqs?
<pog> sorry thought it's one line.
<m104> Guest12134: sometimes the BIOS config screen will let you mess around with the IRQs
<Guest12134> No bios..it's a iMac...
<Stargaze> Uqbar, click System > Preferences > Network Connections and choose mobike broadband
<Baxxor> Guest12134: I think its more of an insuficcient buffer size problem on a slow computer, right ?
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: and ssh -vvv shows you the same output as before?
<Guest12134> maybe....
<Baxxor> Guest12134: Dont change IRQ's its got nothing at all to do with your problem.
<Guest12134> 800MHz G4,but the processor isn't that busy..
<Uqbar> Stargaze: right. then I click Add but the device won't show up. nothing available in "Create a connection for this broadband device:"
<Baxxor> Guest12134: player program ?
<Guest12134> rythmbox
<Guest12134> and vlc and listen...any prgram
<Baxxor> Guest12134: Im using that too, really neat!
<rishi__> Stargaze, any idea if the old Huawei USB modems are supported in karmic?
<Baxxor> Guest12134: vlc, Totem
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: yes. ... the fact that that user's /home/USERNAME is a symlink to /bla/home/username hopefully doesn't cause any problems?
<Guest12134> got the same problem with all...
<Baxxor> Guest12134: Totem sucks on dvd-forward/rev otherwise i like both.
<Guest12134> do you know how I can check the buffers?
<Baxxor> Guest12134: How new/old is that 800 ppc ?
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: don't think that should be a problem
<DifferentNick> hi
<DifferentNick> i want to
<Guest12134> Had no problem since I reinstalled...
<DifferentNick> oh
<DifferentNick> lol @ my old nick
<FloodBot4> DifferentNick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baxxor> Guest12134: Wysiwyg GUI
<Guest12134> So it's not a power problem..It even worked with gnome or xfce..
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: it worked for a different user? does that user has also a home which is a symlink?
<DifferentNick> I want to add google adverts and amazon adverts to add block pluss (mozi firefox) ^-^ anybody can help?
<martin__> my wifi doensn't work on my emachinesM250 how can i fix it????
<martin__> hep,hep
<Stargaze> rishi__, same for you, try sudo apt-get usb-modeswitch
<martin__> kay
<Stargaze> rishi__, same for you, try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: yes
<Sh3r1ff> dvrcoder: weird
<martin__> i tried but n0ne
<rishi__> modeswitch? what does that do?
<dvrcoder> hm, what is the meaning of of the green background in the ls listing?
<Stargaze> rishi__, you find a description is Synaptic
<Stargaze> *is = in
<rishi__> the newer USB modems by Tata Photon, and Reliance connect automatically
<rishi__> interesting stargaze. i'll check this out thanks
<question> how i configure sound
<Stargaze> we're here to learn rishi__ :)
<abhi_nav> bye
<lenovo_> hello my friends !who can tell me which channel i can talk about music and so on
<bazhang> lenovo_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<martin__> my wifi doensn't work on my emachinesM250 how can i fix it????
<Stargaze> martin, check http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<Baxxor> lenovo_: clarify please. There are many kinds of "music" topics :)
<Baxxor> lenovo_: IE: player, play, sample, drums, ..
<Baxxor> :)
<lenovo_> thank you
<Baxxor> np
<Baxxor> Im listening to the old and good days of metallica, pre the horrible black album of doom. Garage-inc Justice-for-all etc.
<Zodling> say i have 2 network cards eth0 and eth1  if i have something connecting to the ip of eth1 why is the data moveing over eth0 ?  does ubuntu do some funkey binding by it self?
<question> hi allllllll
<question> hwo i know the ip of my freind in skype
<Baxxor> Zodling: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<question> i have backtrack
<fullstop> Has anyone seen a segfault generating grub.cfg when updating the linux-server-image?
<fullstop> http://www.pastebin.org/101841
<martin__> stargaze i checked this but n0ne
<Baxxor> Zodling: It could be ip forwarding and then perhaps Natting eth0 as well.
<Baxxor> Or if eth0 is in promisc mode
<blakkheim> question: try #scriptkiddies
<Stargaze> martin__, is your wifi internal or usb?
<Zodling> Baxxor: thanks ill look in a sec it
<Baxxor> ok, np
<martin__> ubunt can't recg0nise 0r see any wifi
<Baxxor> ip link show eth0
<Friction> will ubuntu upgrade through update manager?
<Baxxor> yes
<Stargaze> Friction, try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Friction> i'm on 9.10, will it automatically upgrade to 9.40 or whatever it is
<rascal999> can i record every file access a program makes?
<Stargaze> Friction, 9.10 is the latest stable version
<martin__> stargaze i have an internal
<Friction> it ia?
<Friction> is*
<Baxxor> Friction: You will have to set the updater to allow updates for beta versions
<Friction> why did i have 9.4 insalled then..
<martin__> 0n a emachines M250
<Ubershutze> Hello everyone
<Niltoon> Escriba el texto aqufffd....
<Niltoon> alguem?
<Niltoon> hello
<Niltoon> cio
<Niltoon> hola
<Baxxor> HOLA!
<FloodBot4> Niltoon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubershutze> Im an Ubuntu newb and am having trouble with mounting NTFS partition
<martin__> stargaze heb ik een Ndiswrapper n0dig
<einsteiger> hallo
<pwetinou> Hi all
<Baxxor> Hallo
<Stargaze> probeer maar martin__ , het zou kunnen
<Baxxor> Tschyss biz
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<Kenjiro> good afternoon
<tacfofj> Hi all
<Baxxor> Guten abend
<Kenjiro> guys, was smtpguard ever part of ubuntu packages?
<Baxxor> Bom dia
<Baxxor> God Morgon
<Stargaze> portugues?
<einsteiger> deutsch or engl better deutsch
<martin__> maar daarv00r heb zeker een c0nnectie n0dig Stargaze 0m te installeren
<Baxxor> Stargaze, si
<tacfofj> Hi all
<dvrcoder> Sh3r1ff: the only difference i can make out between the user working and the user not working, is that the working one is purely local and has no LDAP entry. still, getent shows data for both users
<Stargaze> uiteraard martin__
<Ubershutze> Anyone out there up for helping me?
<tacfofj> Hi all
<rishi__> Stargaze, i picked the NVIDIA driver to install from the ndiswrapper wizard, and on reboot, my grub just hangs
<Baxxor> Im just staring at the sun!!!
<rishi__> any idea?
<tacfofj> Hi all
<einsteiger> shit engl
<tacfofj> Hi all
<ikonia> einsteiger: control your language please
<Stargaze> rishi__, sadly, i have no experience with nvidia
<martin__> 0k stargaze bedankt
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<Baxxor> Heet, allo
<rishi__> ok
<Ubershutze> Hello tacfofj
<Baxxor> Martin!!! :)
<twoboxingfiend> i'm getting a new desktop with an ATI 5850, does the current fglrx in 9.10 support it?
<martin__> yes
<tacfofj> Hi all
<antonela> me da un pollazo que
<martin__> baxxr
<martin__> yes baxx0r
<tacfofj> Hi all
<antonela> seas la mejor amiga de marina
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<blakkheim> twoboxingfiend: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<overmind> tacfofj: Please stop
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<hftircuser> :)
<tacfofj> Hi all
<overmind> !ops | tacfofj is trolling
<florencia> algien sabe cuak es el español
<ubottu> tacfofj is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> tacfofj: Hi.
<jpds> !es | florencia
<ubottu> florencia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<tacfofj> Hi all
<florencia> me cago en
<becker_11> Does anyone know if there is a web site that allows a user to select a file type from a list and it returns the linux program/s that can view that file??
<florencia> gilipollsd
<jpds> florencia: No, you don't.
<florencia> gilipollas
<tamran> does anyone understand how to make magnet links work?
<arjona> ola
<Ubershutze> sigh
<becker_11> tamran: your bittorrent client has to support them what client are you using ??
<arjona> ola
<arjona> eeeeeeeee
<jpds> !es | arjona
<ubottu> arjona: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tamran> becker_11: I'm on Xubuntu 9.10 and using transmissionbt 1.91
<arjona> olaçeeeee
<arjona> eeeeeeee
<arjona> eeeeeeeee
<xorg62> Oo
<tamran> becker_11: the same combination worked in straight Ubuntu, but xfce doesn't seem to like it
<tamran> becker_11: xdg-open is not configured I think
<becker_11> tamran: that should do it. I had to compile from source to get transmission 1.80 specificly for magnet link but maybe firefox isn't configured to handle them??
<mundix> hey some one knows how to installa ragnarok on linux ubuntu ?
<Ubershutze> Can anyone help me figure out why my Ubuntu 9.10 wont mount NTFS partitions?
<einsteiger> change lang... / sprache umschalten wo ?????
<tamran> becker_11: I'm using chrome, but chrome calls out xdg-open
<phil_> i can not open any files on my pc
<tamran> becker_11: and yeah, I installed transmission from their site repo, not ubuntu repo
<becker_11> tamran: yeah I don't know what xdg-open is to be honest have you tried the same links in firefox??
<becker_11> tamran: yeah it's good to have choice
<Ubershutze> Well, im leaving. Have a nice day everyone !
<tamran> becker_11: lemme try FF now, never thought to try that :)
<Looks> aha good Portable ubuntu on DOS
<Baxxor> SEE YA!
<Baxxor> :)
<becker_11> tamran: :-)
<dehqan> in a folder there are some packages from jaunty and karmic repositories , how to collect jaunty packages ? dpkg-cache shows which packages ?
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: #ubuntu-de ist ein deutscher support-channel
<einsteiger> all chatrooms on this site in engl????????
<phil_> thay do not work
<einsteiger> hier ist aber alles in engl
<Baxxor> dvrcoder: Was sagst du ?
<tamran> becker_11: ok, FF works out of the box ...
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: join #ubuntu-de
<tamran> becker_11: but I hate firefox nowadays :(
<einsteiger> wird in engl bei mir angezeigt
<becker_11> ppl I am wanting to format and reinstall my ubuntu install and having never done one and not wanting to take 3 weeks double checking everything is it as simple as copying /home to a usb external drive?? will that save my config files??
<becker_11> tamran: see chrome sucks *jokes*
<Baxxor> dvrcoder: He quit a few minutes ago dirk! :)
<phil_> i got all the downloads but can't open them
<becker_11> tamran: I have no experience in chrome so I can't really help configure that
<frankS2> Hi how can i deny all ports on device wlan0?
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: wir sind hier in #ubuntu. #ubuntu-de ist deutsch. grad vorhin hat einer ne deutsche frage gestellt und eine deutsche antwort bekommen
<frankS2> incoming
<becker_11> frankS2: iptables?
<dehqan> any opinion  ?
<einsteiger> ihr verarscht mich doch!!
<becker_11> phil_: missed the question can you repeat?
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: nein!? wie bist du hier?
<martin__> d0 i need insta ndiswrapper in termina
<einsteiger> habe seid gestern xubuntu inst. wollte infos erspähen im chst
<einsteiger> chat
<becker_11> phil_: what format are the files in and how are you trying to open them??
<t3pleni9> how find how many ppl are connected to the lan ???
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: ja wie bist du im chat? was hast du für einen irc client?
<einsteiger> xchat heist das programm
<einsteiger> irc??
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: dann gib mal ein /j #ubuntu-de
<becker_11> tamran: try a google search on how to configure magnet links in google chrome
<dvrcoder> einsteiger: in dem channe bist du nämilch nicht, das würde ich sehen
<tamran> becker_11: I'm several man-hours into that ... chrome hands it off right to xdg, but on xubuntu, it's not set up right.  If I'm using vanilla ubuntu (with gnome) it works fine ... I'm sure it's how xubuntu (or xfce) configures (or doesn't configure) xdg
<frankS2> Hi how can i deny all incoming ports on device wlan0?
<chistosa> ola
<becker_11> Anyone able to help me with a backup problem? I want to save all my config files before I do a clean install of ubuntu 9.10 what is the best way to be sure I have them all
<tamran> nobody around seems to know how to use xdg as of yet :(
<tamran> I'll figure it out sooner or later though
<dasen> frankS2: install firestarter, it's a easy to use firewall
<chistosa> kien habla español
<becker_11> tamran: have you tried asking in #xubuntu???
<tamran> becker_11: yeah
<Baxxor> tamran: In what way ?
<blakkheim> becker_11: the best way is to actually know where the config  files are and back them up individually
<Baxxor> tamran: Im using XDG-user-dirs etc etc
<tamran> Baxxor: have you set it up for magnet links?
<nightrid3r> !es | chistosa
<ubottu> chistosa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<becker_11> blakkheim: yeah I thought it might be ... could take a while thou I'm still feeling my way around the filesystem
<Baxxor> tamran: Ive built many distributions to provide standards that will work in the long run. What are magnet-links ?
<carol> ola
<carol> k es esto
<tamran> Baxxor: they are essentially "torrentless" torrents
<scootsm> Hi, I'm on 9.4...  Is it possible to change sources and use 9.10 packages, without doing a full upgrade?
<becker_11> blakkheim: I tend to follow the instructions on whatever site I'm on
<scootsm> er, 9.04
<becker_11> scootsm: any reason you can't upgrade?
<hypolyd> Hi! The is power broke while I ran the "apt-get dist-upgrade" command. How can I run again?
<tamran> Baxxor: can I msg you with the command line?
<scootsm> becker_11: I'm using andLinux on my work PC, which is setup for 9.04.
<blakkheim> becker_11: blindly following directions (especially if they're terminal commands) is a bad idea. you should know what you are actually doing.
<scootsm> becker_11: I tried doing an upgrade to 9.10, but there's an issue with something in 9.10.. lemme go see what it is and link it.  sec
<Stargaze> hypolyd, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<becker_11> scootsm: so just run an "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" assuming andlinux follows debian I've never used it myself
<scootsm> becker_11: http://colinux.wikia.com/wiki/UbuntuKarmic    Something to do with squashfs
<Baxxor> tamran: Sexxi, torrentless torrents ;)
<Baxxor> tamran: What cmd would that be ?
<tamran> Baxxor: one sec
<becker_11> blakkheim: well I do have a fair idea it's mainly just locations of files that I am still learning
<Baxxor> tamran: priv because ive gotta leak some :P
<scootsm> It seems that dist-upgrade will upgrade the whole OS?  and not just the package sources?
<becker_11> scootsm: I see the problem but I can't really advise you on what to do with regard to the repos ... is a clean install out of the question
<Stargaze> scootsm, try sudo apt-get update
<hypolyd> I've tried the "dpkg --configure -a" and nothing happened. Is it good or bad?
<becker_11> hypolyd: man that sux
<becker_11> hypolyd: hope you get it sorted
<_dreamy> does anyone any graphical app to report http server stactisitcs and monitor users logged in, etc etc, im using apche2
<_dreamy> *does anyone knows
<Stargaze> _dreamy, check http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<_dreamy> ok ty
 * M25 has never seen #ubuntu this quiet before
<ikonia> enjoy it
<M25> try4
<b2p1mp> I have tried to instal 9.10 on my laptop and the screen is split in 3 stripes, its messed up basically.  When I install in safegraphic mode it is not like this.  But my graphics card must not be supported properly by ubuntu by default.  There is no acceleration.  Youtube is like slide show of pictures.
<M25> anyway, I'm here because I've got a compiz problem with my new laptop and 9.10.  Everything works, except for any action triggered by an edge click.  Mousing over an edge (say with dragging windows to new cube faces) works fine, but actually clicking on the screen sides doesn't trigger.  sorry if this is a re-send, my irc broke
<ikonia> M25: what card is it ?
<b2p1mp> been researching the problem, my card is an ati mobility rage 32MB
<M25> graphics?  ATI 4570, proprietary drivers
<b2p1mp> on an old inspiron 8000 lappy
<ikonia> M25: sorry that was for b2p1mp
<ikonia> b2p1mp: what video card is it
<hype__> ??
<b2p1mp> ati mobility rage 32MB
<ikonia> b2p1mp: ahh, ati ones are problematic in general, as linux / ati compatability is only now coming into a realistic state
<ng0n> whew.. fixed wubi boot.  last update blew wubildr on C:
<ecke> hello?
<M25> ecke: did you get "cannot send to channel" too?
<b2p1mp> i may have found some answers here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210542&page=3
<ecke> M25 yes :S
<M25> ecke: you're not the only one, I don't know what's causing them though
<igfud> is there some command that could be run in the terminal to see if the SETGID bit is set?
<ikonia> M25: the channel was set to registered users only for a short period of time
<ecke> M 25: ah okey, never chatted in this channel before, started thinking I had to be some kind of member first :S
<M25> ikonia: gotcha, thanks, it's happened in other channels too
<K-Rich> how stable is the proposed repos ?
<ikonia> M25: channels get set that mode if they are under attack/potentially under attack
<ikonia> K-Rich: %50/%50 - sometimes solid, some times disaster
<K-Rich> ikonia: okay thanks
<M25> ikonia: any idea on the edge fix?  I did a /quit on accident and missed a bit
<ikonia> M25: I missed your problem, sorry
<cousteau> how long does it normally take to UNR to boot? I installed karmic beta on an Aspire One 110 a while ago but it took about 45 sec
<M25> ikonia: compiz works great, ATI proprietary drivers, Mobility Radeon 4570.  Edge detection works, I can drag windows to other cube faces/workspaces, but any event triggered by clicking on an edge doesn't happen
<ikonia> M25: I suspect that's just a bug with the drivers/compiz
<xangua> cousteau: are you still using #karmic #beta¿ update
<cousteau> I've just installed moblin on it now, but it has very little packages
<duffydack> M25, i have radeon 4650, all works
<M25> ikonia: yeah, that's what I figured, but I've experienced it on secondary accounts on other computers, not able to fix there either
<xangua> cousteau: moblin or ubuntu-moblin¿
<cousteau> xangua: the netbook stopped working before karmic final was released and I had to carry it to the guarantee service
<cousteau> which formatted it and put back Linpus >:(
<c3l_> why cant I get my ssh server to work? I have configured it to listen to addresses 0.0.0.0 (and  restarted ssh service) why is it not working...
<cousteau> xangua: is ubuntu-moblin already released?
<ikonia> c3l_: can you ssh to localhost ?
<c3l_> ikonia, yes
<aouldr78> hi everyone
<ikonia> c3l_: ok - so ssh is working,
<c3l_> ikonia, yap
<M25> duffydack: proprietary drivers or open source?
<xangua> cousteau: no, it's beta, alpha...something like that but you can download it
<viliny> Hi! im in need of urgent help. My ubuntu stopped booting into X properly, i get a little screen flickering on both my monitors and it ends with them both active but black with an old school cross cursor on 1 screen... this is after installing all the updates today - any ideas? sitting in irssi and can't get to desktop here
<ikonia> c3l_: what's your local IP address ?
<duffydack> M25, prop... open dont support mine in 9.10 and standard Xorg/kernel.... lucid is ok
<c3l_> ikonia, lol =) my question is more like why I cant access ssh via internet =)
<aouldr78> i have crash saying that my system encountered serious kernel problem and my system may become instable
<ikonia> c3l_: are you using a router with NAT ?
<c3l_> ikonia, 81.233.65.248
<ikonia> c3l_: that's your local IP address on your machine ?
<M25> duffydack: thanks for the info
<c3l_> ikonia, i dont think its nat. but I do know im getting a local ip such as 192.168.0.1
<ikonia> c3l_: ok - so on the localmachine ssh 192.168.0.1
<c3l_> ikonia, 192.168.0.101 to be exact
<Baxxor> I love Ubuntu!!!
<cousteau> xangua: boot time?
<ikonia> ent7: ok, ssh 192.168.0.101 from the local machine
<xangua> cousteau: no idea
<c3l_> ikonia, that works
<ikonia> c3l_: ok - so the problem is your router/natting, nothing to do with ubuntu or ssh
<princezuda> I have added an important gems path for rails into my .bashrc, yet my terminal still believes it isn't in the path. What should I do?
<c3l_> ikonia, damn, well thanks for narrowing down the issue =)
<Baxxor> Fedora reaks compared to Real IT as Ubuntu is. Fedora cant even make NetworkManager work.
<byrus> hi
<byrus> can some body help me with screen session
<genii> princezuda: Did you reboot or do: source ~/.bashrc    ?
<guntbert> !ot | Baxxor we like your praise, but
<ubottu> Baxxor we like your praise, but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> Baxxor: please stop making comparisions, fedora is a more than acceptble distro
<princezuda> genii: I have yet to reboot
<GHz> does anyone know how to connect to internet on a dial-up connect on ubuntu??
<GHz> does anyone know how to connect to internet on a dial-up connect on ubuntu??
<genii> princezuda: Then do the: source ~/.bashrc
<fastputty1> wha would be the best VPN server for Ubuntu?
<fastputty1> and having easy client install also?
<princezuda> genii: I ran that in my terminal and it didn't recognize it.
<byrus> I have error  when use screen. Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<GHz> does anyone know how to connect to internet on a dial-up connect on ubuntu??
<byrus> what wrong
<ikonia> !modem | GHz
<ubottu> GHz: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ikonia> !dialup | GHz
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Baxxor> gruntbert: My name is Bert! :)
<Baxxor> sizzy oh rev32
<ksbalaji> is there any way that I can protect an adult only folder from children by putting a password?
<ActionParsnip> Ksbaliji: you can chmod and chown the folder so only your username has access to it
<nibbler> ksbalaji, give them another user account, and restrict access to this folder to your user (chmod 700 /path/to/folder)
<Sacho> give them users, chown it to yourself and make it unreadable
<SolarisBoy> can also compress it w/ pw
<ksbalaji> ActionParsnip, I have already done in.
<Baxxor> ikonia: Atleast you dont suck as much as "Ryan Scrythell Ryan0e Werber Suckmonkey of doom!!!" :) /Oh well, it was worth it.
<ksbalaji> nibbler, but my children use my other folders.
<nibbler> ksbalaji, to be more secure, like preventing them from modifying boot-options to access the files, use encrypted home which is supported by ubuntu very well
<nibbler> ksbalaji, yea, so only apply it to this one folder
<vegar_> I specifically removed a user from the audio group, to disallow sound for this user
<ActionParsnip> Ksbalaji: then do the same there, you can grant and deny access as you wish
<vegar_> however, sound still comes from the speakers
<vegar_> what gives?
<ksbalaji> nibbler, ok how to encript a particular folder please>?
<nibbler> !enter  | vegar_
<ubottu> vegar_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> Baxxor: please keep to the topic of this channel - ubuntu support
<xombie> notify - * *
<vegar_> I specifically removed a user from the audio group, to disallow sound for this user. However, sound still comes from the speakers. Why?
<xombie> notify -
<ActionParsnip> Vegar_: did you log off then log on as the user?
<guntbert> xombie:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ikonia> xombie: ?
<vegar_> ActionParsnip: yessir, and reboot
<nibbler> ksbalaji, maybe make a partition on your harddrive that is dm-crypt/luks incrypted. if you click this partition in your nautilus view you need to supply a password to mount it
<xombie> trying figure how to uncluter the signon and offs
<ActionParsnip> Vegar_: that'd do it. Group stuff is applied at logon
<vegar_> ActionParsnip: but it didn't. now did it?
<xombie> nope
<guntbert> xombie: what client do you use?
<dehqan> how to reinstall ubuntu with less losing data ?
<xombie> ircii
<ksbalaji> nibbler, thanks for the info. I shall implement immediately.
<shadows090> Can anyone offer help on how to install gccgo on ubuntu? I'm kind of new to programming. is there a way to add svn://gcc.gnu.org/svn/gcc/branches/gccgo to repositories?
<blakkheim> shadows090: svn and deb repositories are entirely different
<guntbert> xombie: there should be something like "conference mode" or "hide joins/parts" in the options
<ikonia> shadows090: you can't add it like that, you've got to build it
<blakkheim> shadows090: you need subversion installed to pull code from svn
<ActionParsnip> Vegar_: is there a group called pulse or something else which smells like a sound group?
<nibbler> ksbalaji, good luck! btw, you can also use a file instaed of a partition, dd if=/dev/zero of=/file bs=1000000 count=200 makes 200MB for example, fdisk the file etc, enrypt and mount loopback - its a bit more complicated than using a partition directly but works the same
<LAjbanz> Icoonia Dra åt helvete din jävla slyna!!!
<vegar_> ActionParsnip: Just for good measure, I removed all groups for this account. Sound still plays
<fbianconi> ksbalaji encryption is at partition level, not folder, anyway you can make a file act like a partition, making a filesystem in it, and then mount it in any folder
<ActionParsnip> Vegar_: really? Damn thought that would cover the bases
<shadows090> blakkhein: my synaptic shows that subversion is installed. how do i pull the code from svn?  I can try to build it (i found an online tutorial)
<nibbler> vegar_ check the user and permissions of the sound-device files
<blakkheim> shadows090: man svn
<ActionParsnip> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<ksbalaji> nibbler, fbianconi yeah! file(partition like) this seems more like what I originally needed!
<vegar_> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/Sgv91Kry
<seanbrystone_> Im trying to get the midori ppa from https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ppa,  but i dont see a link to download it
<shadows090> thank you guys
<ecke> LAJbanz no swedish
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: sudo add-apt-repository ppa://something
<cousteau> UNR or UMR? any recommendation?
<seanbrystone_> ActionParsnip, what?
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: use the bold text in the ppa page to complete the command
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: you use that command in terminal to add the ppa and its key
<seanbrystone_> ah ok ty
<vegar_> ActionParsnip: try it yourself if you have karmic, just adduser a guest account or something with no groups.. and try to play audio
<guntbert> vegar_: did you try the GUI way? (system/administration/users and groups)
<coldfire> can someone tell me where i can get the sparkling mouse cursors from?
<ActionParsnip> Vegar_; I'm on my g1 phone on the way to work so no can do I'm afraid
<ActionParsnip> Coldfire: www.gnome-look.org would be my first call
<vegar_> guntbert: does the GUI way do anything else but just remove the groups?
<vegar_> guntbert: I surely hope the GUI for removing groups don't do anything else with sugar on top which is not apparent
<coldfire> actionparsnip: thans
<guntbert> vegar_: not to my knowledge - but it would do no harm to have a look at it
<coldfire> actionparsnip: thanks
<guntbert> vegar_: not removing the groups but removing the audio priviledges from the user
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: the command is; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:midori/ppa
<seanbrystone_> ActionParsnip, im getting errors on installing that ppa, it said it depends on some dependency webkit package i installed that still getting error
<random> hello
<vegar_> guntbert: Okay, now I've added sound rights in the GUI app and removed again.. i'll reboot and see if that did any magic
<ActionParsnip> seanbrystone: sudo apt-get -f install
<guntbert> vegar_: no need to reboot - log out - log in
<seanbrystone_> midori: Depends: libwebkit blah blah
<seanbrystone_> ActionParsnip, no luck
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: you may need a webkit ppa to satisfy the dep
<random> Would anyone be able to help me connect through my network to a computer with windows7 to transfer files?
<seanbrystone_> ActionParsnip, yeah i did that too
<ActionParsnip> Random: if you are on the same lan you can nautilus to access the win7 share
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: or find a deb file to give it what it needs
<dehqan> many packages are removed and ubuntu does not load completely so it should be reinstall , is /usr health to be used for new ubuntu ?
<random> ActionParsnip,  i am on the same lan, so how would i use nautilus to do this?
<seanbrystone_> na i give up ubuntu hard as Red Hat or Gentoo sometimes, thanks anyways ActionParsnip :)
<seanbrystone_> i dont need midori that bad
<ActionParsnip> random: in the address bar type: smb://host/share ,replace host with the win7 hostname and share as the folders share name you set up
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: not as hard as gentoo by a long way dude
<Stargaze> random, in windows, type ipconfig, and see what your IP address is, then in ubuntu, click Places > Connect to server en type the IP address
<major_redhat> Stargaze: or you could type in ifconfig i believe
<Stargaze> major_redhat, in windows, it's ipconfig
<major_redhat> Stargaze, yeah but in linux / unix its ifconfig
<random> I'll try it out guys thanks.
<Stargaze> yes, but he wants to connect to windows, no?
<ActionParsnip> Yes but we want the ip of the windows system to connect to
<random> to windows from linux
<random> i know what you gusy mean its all good
<major_redhat> Stargaze: i wasnt really paying attention - i just saw something and i suggested the ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> So running ipconfig on the windows side will give him/her what s/he needs
<major_redhat> Stargaze: sorry for any confusion i might have caused
<hidensoft> hi every one
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hidensoft> i trying to install photoshop cs3 with wine
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hidensoft> but i got error anyway
<hidensoft> please give me second to speak !
<Hathadar> I would like to have two putty terminals open to my ubuntu server and log on with the same username/password.  How may I accomplish this.  It wont allow the second one "access denied".
<hidensoft> i have this question
<ng0n> does wubi ubuntu have it's own #channel ?
<ActionParsnip> Hidensoft: not all apps work and not all versions work. The appdb will help. You may also benefit from the wine ppa
<ZykoticK9> ng0n, nope (personally i think it should, but others disagree)
<ng0n> Z: thanks.
<hidensoft> ubuntu have another soft wear like wine ?
<Stargaze> hidensoft, try Crossover
<ng0n> Z: agree
<erUSUL> hidensoft: no; thereare two wine derivatives
<phretor> ubuntu 9.10 freezes my laptop with no reason, just at random. 9.04 used to run fine. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Hidensoft: 2 paid for ones come to mind, crossoveroffice and cedega
<ng0n> Z: unique problems when running on NTFS file system
<ng0n> Z: often NOT ubuntu issues per se
<hidensoft> i find Crossover but i cant find cedega on the web
<Azelphur> hidensoft: why do you want cedega?
<hidensoft> Hidensoft: 2 paid for ones come to mind, crossoveroffice and cedega
<hidensoft> i need softwear like WINE
<Hathadar> How may I have multiple login sessions with the same username/password via putty?
<Azelphur> hidensoft: crossover is much nicer than cedega
<Azelphur> choose crossover :)
<Stargaze> i think cedega is for games
<hidensoft> hm
<hidensoft> ok
<hidensoft> i trying now
<Azelphur> cedega: mostly closed source, snapshot of wine taken from before they changed to LGPL, bad customer support, generally bad :(
<Azelphur> crossover: friendly, open source, good customer support
<Azelphur> a handy guide to crossover / cedega :P
<cousteau> Azelphur: open source? didn't know
<cousteau> but it's also commercial, right?
<Azelphur> cousteau: yea crossover is very open source, they employ most of the wine developers.
<Azelphur> cousteau: yea, it's commercial support for wine basically
<dehqan> how to use /home in new ubuntu if it be selected will not be formated ?
<cousteau> dehqan: you can tell the installer to NOT format it
<superkuh> I normally run off a sata drive mounted as sda. I just connected a new ATA drive as a slave. Suddenly when I log in ubuntu says my /home/ is missing.
<jiohdi> anyone have an opinion about dropbox?
<superkuh> I think the drives were renamed, the numbers, or soemthing. But I can't get in to tell.
<jiohdi> under ubuntu
<coz_> jiohdi,  i use it all the time
<coz_> jiohdi,  it works well... 2 gigs free.. $10 a month for 50 gigs
<coz_> jiohdi,  cant go wrong with it
<jiohdi> coz, better than ubuntu one?
<coz_> jiohdi,  in my opinion  way better
<lchowell> ubuntu one is easy to use and is good for saving documents or reports
<jiohdi> I have had problems with ubuntu one updating across several computers
<ChogyDan> jiohdi: I do to.  Ubuntu One messes with the modification times, and then confuses itself
<random> Stargaze, i'm still having problems connect, it seems like its not accepting my password even tho it's write
<random> Stargaze, right*
<coz_> jiohdi,  I have had no issues with dropbox..its clean  simple and web accessible
<jiohdi> coz_: I am sold :)
<coz_> :)
<jiohdi> any idea who is behind dropbox?
<coz_> jiohdi,  I talked with the creators some time ago but no I dont remember
<jiohdi> a big company likely to be around for a while:?
<gigasoft> is Ubuntu any good?
<chetnick> any suggestions on good audio/music player?
<coz_> jiohdi,  if they play it smart they can give ubuntu one some lessons also :)
<jiohdi> gigasoft: depends on what you want to do and how old your system :)
<chetnick> gigasoft: yeah it's good.
<coz_> gigasoft,  ubuntu is cool...nice...and easy to use
<gigasoft> widnows rules!
<SolarisBoy> rofl
<coz_> gigasoft,  it can be as simple as windows or as complex as you want
<jiohdi> gigasoft: not for long :)
<chetnick> gigasoft: i suggest you make more inteligent statement. Otherwise leave, and come back when you get smarter.
<Jules> ciao
<jiohdi> windows does rule.... for now.... but no dictator lasts for ever
<random> can anyone help with connect through lan to a comp with windows7?
<coz_> Jules,  ciao...come sta?
<chetnick> random: smb://windows-ip
<Jules> we coz
<jiohdi> linux = democracy
<jiohdi> :)
<Jules> vieni sul puntoit XD
<Jules> ?
<chetnick> jiohdi: it's more of a communism :-)
<random> chetnick, i do that and it has 3 field in a box pop up, 2 are filled last is a pass, i type the pass and it just pops the box up again
<jiohdi> chetnick: communism treats the hard working like the lazy... and fails... ubuntu is not like that :)
<Jules> coz_, sai per caso come aggiungere un programma su application?
<jiohdi> chetnick: linux is something communism will never be.... successful and thriving
<chetnick> jiohdi: true.
<coz_> Jules,  do you know any english?
<chetnick> jiohdi: i was refering to idea, not what actually happend in practice.
<chetnick> jiohdi: but i agree with you.
<coz_> Jules,  quale programma?
<jiohdi> chetnick: the idea of communism cannot work in reality, but linux can and does so it must be something different :)
<chetnick> random: did you enable printer and file sharing on windows?
<chetnick> random: open the required firewall ports?
<random> chetnick, firewalls are off,
<jiohdi> maybe the communists can learn something from it
<chetnick> jiohdi: totally true.
<random> chetnick, if i was on win7 on this comp i could connect
<linolino> how do I check how much memory I have on my slice?
<coz_> Jules,  dovrebbe andare al #ubuntu-it per un migliore supporto
<chetnick> jiohdi: it's not the communists,  it's the people.
<chetnick> random: so you were able to successfuly connect from windows, but can't do it from Ubuntu, correct?
<random> chetnick, right
<linolino> my server is swapping
<davertron> can someone help me with trying to set up a network printer via the command line on ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> linolino: free?
<chetnick> random: come on private, i need you to explain to me how are you trying to do this.
<linolino> how come its swapping
<linolino> its hella slow ..
<blakkheim> !pm | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<davertron> i copied /etc/cups/printers.conf from one ubuntu machine that i can print from over to another ubuntu machine (headless server) and apt-get installed cups, but if i try lpr filename it doesn't print.  checking lpc it looks like i have entries in the "spool area", but i'm not sure what that means
<fourdfourm> I'm trying to set it up so users authenticate using radius. What's the typical way to do this, if any? radiusclient1? I have a Cisco ACS I want to authenticate against.
<Guest80742> hi guys. i ve installed a nice up to date and fine tuned (with all apps needed) ubuntu.
<ikonia> fourdfourm: do you want your ubuntu machine to authenticate against it, or external devices ?
<brettins> howdy folks, I am having trouble getting ALSA working - googling shows a bunch of forums posts that half address my problem.    I was hoping to nab some help here
<erUSUL> davertron: spool area /var/spool/
<Guest80742> how can I kno the total amount of packages installed from the raw version, ust to install same thing in another machine?
<mozmck> Can I install several versions of ubuntu on different partitions and have them all use the same swap partition?
<davertron> erUSUL: any idea what i can check to see why things aren't actually printing?
<ikonia> Guest80742: get a clean machine and do a dpkg -l | wc -l, then do it on your machine and count the difference
<fourdfourm> ikonia: The ubuntu machine.
<brettins> alsaconf command is not found, and running alsamixer gives me alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> davertron: /var/log/cups/error_log ? and other logs there
<ikonia> fourdfourm: you need to use something like the openradia client and going pam to use it
<ChogyDan> mozmck: just edit your fstab appropriately.  I suggest avoiding UUIDs for swap
<davertron> i don't have /var/log/cups
<Kamokow> I heard the new ubuntu themes are available on the 10.04 alphas. Is there anyway to try them on 9.10_
<ikonia> Kamokow: no
<Guest80742> ikonia: this will return the number of lines...
<mozmck> ChogyDan: why fstab?  This would be complete installs from CD.  Do you mean not use UUIDs in grub?
<Kamokow> ikonia: Okay, thanks.
<Guest80742> i need the packs
<ikonia> Guest80742: yes, and each package is a line
<brettins> Can anyone help me with configuring ALSA?  It doesn't seem to have installed correctly
<davertron> ah, looks like i have "cupsys-client" installed...do i also need "cupsys" installed to print?
<davertron> maybe "cupsys-client" is only for printing to a print server or something?
<magnap> Where is the channel for beginners?
<mozmck> davertron: I think so.
<ikonia> magnap: you're in ti
<ikonia> it
<magnap> Oh!
<ChogyDan> mozmck: no, I meant fstab, but you handle the fstab after everything is installed.  Just use manual partitioning, and make sure the swap partition is set to be "used as" swap. no mount point
<nibbler> !details | brettins
<ubottu> brettins: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> davertron: is cups correctly installled and running ?? o.0??
<Guest80742> ikonia: well, so I know how many packages have been installed... i need their name to repeat the command...
<magnap> I thought it was something like #ubuntu-beginners, but it seemed i created it.
<MIRI> hola
<erUSUL> !clone | Guest80742
<ubottu> Guest80742: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !es | MIRI
<ubottu> MIRI: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> Guest80742: ok, so pipe the dpkg -l to a file, then do the same on a cleam machine
<ikonia> erUSUL: mega factoid, cool find
<brettins> ummm.   alsaconf gives command not found, and alsamixer gives alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.     Also the /proc/asound directory does not exist
<brettins> so ...a whole lot of "it didn't install"
<mozmck> ChogyDan: thanks.  I have winxp, and ubuntu 8.04 on the drive, and I left free space for another ubuntu partition.
<brettins> latest version of ubuntu AFAIK
<ikonia> brettins: install alsaconf ?
<davertron> erUSUL: that is the question
<brettins> Right, apt-get install alsaconf doesn't do anything
<Guest80742> ikonia: :D  ok me stupid
<MIRI> k tal
<erUSUL> davertron: can you use cups web interface to configure check cups ...
<brettins> i've run the apt-ge installs that are recommended on ALSA sites
<ikonia> brettins: the package is something like "alsa-tools" or "alsa-utils"
<MIRI> no meda la gana
<brettins>  apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-oss      is what I ran
<Hathadar> From windows my public share shows up on my ubuntu server but when I try to connect I get "windows cannot access \\server\public"
<erUSUL> MIRI: then speak english ; thnak you
<MIRI> no
<brettins> well initially I ran this: apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss
<MIRI> no tengo ganas de  ablar ingles
<MIRI> ok???
<erUSUL> MIRI: you will be kicked out if you don't.
<MIRI> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<brettins> so yah, I've run the install files that are recommended
<benkay86> Does anyone know how to work around "Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs" when attempting to install 9.10 from a USB drive created with usb-creator?
<brettins> it seems to have  not installed properly.  So I did the "purge" thing and then ran the install again
<brettins> same problem as before
<ikonia> !es | MIRI
<ubottu> MIRI: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MIRI> please talking español
<MIRI> spanish
<ikonia> MIRI: english only
<ikonia> !es | MIRI
<ikonia> MIRI: read what ubottu said
<brettins> so yah....I've "installed" the files that should install alsaconf, and it's still not there.  Any suggestions?
<MIRI> can you go to the toilet plis?¿?
<MIRI> please
<benkay86> Anyone with experience installing Ubuntu from USB?
<benkay86> When I try to install from a USB pendrive, the installer hangs on a blank screen.
<brettins> I'm not sure how to take the silence - is that that noone knows the answer or my question is dumb?
<komputes> benkay86: I so but have not seen that error
<MIRI> can i go to the toist please
<ChogyDan> benkay86: I do, but it always works fine for me.  Maybe your usb is bad
<ardchoille> brettins: perhaps not everyone in the channel is looking at their screen right now
<Hathadar> benkay86: I attempted initially to install USB, had lots of problems with blank screens like you.  I tried a different program to write to to my usb drive.  That seemed to work.  I dont recall what it is though.  Try various program to write to your usb drive.
<brettins> ard: some people who were answering me before have typed since then but not responded to what I've been asking
<benkay86> ChogyDan: Maybe, but I should get a write error from usb-creator if that's the case.
<viliny> Hi!
<ardchoille> brettins: Give it a few and ask again, perhaps something came up
<Ashfire908> I can't left click on anything inside of flash (on any website) in firefox. It acts like I didn't click it.
<brettins> okay
<antonio_> ciao
<ChogyDan> benkay86: why not use the boot option to check the drive anyway?  I'm not sure you would get a write error...
<Kutakizukari> Trying to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to blacklist b43 and blacklist ssb, but when I open the file it will not let me save it. How do I open this file to edit and save.
<bdheeman> benkay86: how about booting off of an iso image itself using grub2
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ZykoticK9> Ashfire908, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<antonio_> htre
<viliny> my karmic koala fails to start the login screen and therefore let me into the desktop... basicly im left with 2 black screens with an oldschool pointer X as the cursor and nothing happens. Everythings working under the hood but the system isn't usable beyond shell - tried reinstalling x configs and reinstalling ubuntu desktop but doesn't seem to do a single thing for the machine. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Kutakizukari: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<benkay86> bdheeman: Would that work? I think the initramfs needs to be tweaked from what's on the ISO to expect an iso image file instead of a physical device.
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gedit/sudo vi
<Kutakizukari> thank you
<ChogyDan> viliny: is this a clean install?
<Ashfire908> ZykoticK9, Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Blakkheim: gedit is a bit more user friendly for users ;)
<brettins> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with my ALSA install.  I ran apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss  to install it initially, but many directories and commands don't seem to be in place.  "alsaconf" gives command not found, and "alsamixer" gives the message alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.   The "/proc/asound" directory that seems to be referred to does not exist.
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: if he's already on the commandline, why call two graphical apps from it instead of just using the terminal to edit? seems like a waste
<viliny> ChogyDan no this is my week old install, 2 possible reasons it did this: 1. Updated system prior to this failed boot 2. Overclocked unsuccessfully ~5 times and ubuntu failed to boot - might have corrupted something there
<benkay86> ChogyDan: I would love to, but that boot option generates the same error.
<bdheeman> benkay86: not, sure but do boot from an iso off an on, is much faster than cdrom drive and, or sticks
<ActionParsnip> Blakkheim: true
<ChogyDan> viliny: ya, I would just reinstall if you can
<brettins> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with my ALSA install.  I ran apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss  to install it initially, but many directories and commands don't seem to be in place.  "alsaconf" gives command not found, and "alsamixer" gives the message alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.   The "/proc/asound" directory that seems to be referred to does not exist.    I tried purging a
<brettins> nd then installing again but the same problems persist.
<ChogyDan> benkay86: maybe you could try just mounting it if you already have an install of ubuntu running.  something like: mount -o loop /media/usb/squash.fs
<viliny> Chogydan whats the least painfull way to do it? as to not lose everything?
<viliny> copying my home folder to a ntfs drive on the computer but beyond that?
<benkay86> ChogyDan: I'm trying to install it on a friend's netbook, not my laptop. I know the image works because I've burned it to CD and installed it the old fashioned way before.
<Kutakizukari> <ActionParsnip> When I do gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf it gives me a blank file, when I opened it earlier there was much text. Should add my lines and save or do I need to do something else?
<viliny> also, sudo mount /dev/sda -> where in there do i specify it to be ntfs filesystem?
<djavoleto> ciao
<blakkheim> viliny: mount the partition, not the device
<viliny> blakkheim, thanks - good spot
<ChogyDan> viliny: unless you have some server programs installed, all your data will be in /home
<viliny> it will keep them?
<chetnick> any suggestion on good music/audio player?
<blakkheim> chetnick: mpd + ncmpcpp
<Hathadar> From windows my public share shows up on my ubuntu server but when I try to connect I get "windows cannot access \\server\public".  Can I get some help configuring /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<knoppies> ChogyDan, Correct me if I am wrong, but some config files are not in /home
<brettins> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with my ALSA install.  I ran apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss  to install it initially, but many directories and commands don't seem to be in place.  "alsaconf" gives command not found, and "alsamixer" gives the message alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.   The "/proc/asound" directory that seems to be referred to does not exist.    I tried purging a
<brettins> nd then installing again but the same problems persist.
<viliny> knoppies, apache server configs and the likes are not... but thats okay since it's my desktop and not my server :)
<viliny> what does cp omitting directory mean?
<knoppies> viliny, ok. I hope it all works out in the end.
<Ashfire908> Sometimes when I click a button or something that triggers the button sound or others like that, my speakers pop quickly at the start of the sound.
<blakkheim> viliny: it means use -r for copying directories
<knoppies> viliny, it failed. I had that once, I cant remember what I did to correct it.
<viliny> thanks again blakkheim
<ChogyDan> knoppies: ok, I'm not an expert.  I personally just backup /home
<viliny> it's back-upping right now
<knoppies> viliny, I think rather than trying to copy the directory, I just copied the files in a directory into another directory (that already exists).
<knoppies> ChogyDan, nor am I, Im just curious.
<viliny> is lucid lynx in any shape to be a replacement for 9.10 if i would go straight for that now that i have to reinstall?
<Kutakizukari> Kutakizukari
<djavoleto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<brettins> Is anyone available to help me with some questions about an alsa install problem?
<guntbert> !lucid | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Pirate_Hunter> does 8.04 come with lmv2 by default?
<plagerism> Anyone using any application for realtime watching of a system log?  My application would be very simple.  Watch the logs for a couple of messages from dhcp, and depending on the type do different tasks.
<seanbrystone_> plagerism, maybe iwatch
<knoppies> plagerism, I was going to say conky, but I dont think thats what your after.
<Ashfire908> I'm going to go on a limb and say pulseaudio is the issue.
<ulb> does anybody here use and external HD dock? i was thinking of getting one. does 9.10 have PMP support?
<Ashfire908> *out on
<brettins> Have I done something offensive or noobish so that people are ignoring me?
<plagerism> seanbrystone, thanks I will look into iwatch
<viliny> brettins, whats up?
<plagerism> knoppies, your right conky isnt what I am looking for
<brettins> hey viliny - i'll paste what i've written so far here -
<brettins> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with my ALSA install.  I ran apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss  to install it initially, but many directories and commands don't seem to be in place.  "alsaconf" gives command not found, and "alsamixer" gives the message alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory.   The "/proc/asound" directory that seems to be referred to does not exist.    I tried purging a
<brettins> nd then installing again but the same problems persist.
<FloodBot1> brettins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> viliny: to backup your /home, you should use something like rsync -aS
<knoppies> brettins, other than repeating yourself often, NO. Unfortunately we are not all experts on ALSA.
<ChogyDan> viliny: cp may be able to do it, but make sure to use the -a option as well as -r
<viliny> Brettins, sorry i can't help you with that specific problem, sorry
<plagerism> knoppies, you mean this iwatch http://iwatch.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<viliny> -1 sorry
<viliny> ChogyDan it's in the middle of copying
<knoppies> brettins, You could look at google and ubuntu forums, but You probably already have.
<Ashfire908> The pop only occurs with the ubuntu sounds.
<knoppies> plagerism, Im not the one who suggested iwatch.
<brettins> Yah, I've googled many times.
<ZykoticK9> plagerism, root-tail shows a specified log on the Xorg background, I use it from time to time
<viliny> ChogyDan, whats the worst that can happen? i don't really need any hidden folders and such anyway
<brettins> how often should I put a question in here...once every half an hour or  so?
<seanbrystone_> plagerism, its in the repos
<brettins> (if it doesn't get answered)
<Ashfire908> Er, "Window and button sounds".
<seanbrystone_> sudo apt-get install iwatch, then man iwatch
<Red_HamsterX> brettins, you might have more luck with the forums. They tend to handle more complex issues more effectively.
<plagerism> seanbrystone_, is that not for watch filesystems?
<viliny> brettings, logic can be applied -> if someone active here doesn't know the answer now - then maybe someone who DOES know gets active in say... 20 minutes? theres good odds for that right?
<knoppies> brettins, yea that sounds reasonable. alternativly you could pastebin your problem and say. I need help installing ALSA. Please look at <pastebin link> for more info.
<seanbrystone_> plagerism, i think it has settings for what you want to do with it, im no expert though :)
<babbio> hi guys i have a question, at the bibliothèque of my university we have a pc whit ubuntu, the goal of this pc is to allow students to browsing Internet. So i have installed ubuntu and created an "administrator" user to accomplish the systems routine operations. Then i created an "user" user for all other users. Now i would like to allow generic users only to open and use firefox....i though about make the administrator user part of
<babbio>  the "root" group and so make all the / directort but the firefox one, readable writable and executable only by the root group.....but this does not work....how can i do???
<brettins> Red_HamsterX: All the forums show essentially a close problem but the solution involves another part of the problem... ie they say "go to your /proc/asound" direcotry...which doesn't exist for me
<brettins> knoppies: thanks
<brettins> viliny: yah, logic is how I got the 30 minute number :)
<knoppies> brettins, anytime.
<plagerism> seanbrystone, yea I read the description in the cache, and it appears to work with inotify to just notify when the file or filesystem was modified
<jp--> hi guys, how can I make usplash to not show any boot text on the usplash theme I have set up now?
<viliny> brettins, if the solution isn't already then make a new thread about the problem :)
<plagerism> as my dhcp server, serves 1500+ users, I know the log file will be updated quite regularily.  I want something like OSSEC, but without the OSSEC
<seanbrystone_> plagerism, oh ok, figures lol
<brettins> viliny:  makes sense.  I oddly balked at that because there are a bunch of posts with similar problems and people just get told to google it.  I will try it.
<viliny> cool
<dehqan> cousteau: thanks
<plagerism> I want what fail2ban does for authentication fail, but more generic so that I can act on "no free leases" in the dhcp logs
<olskolirc> is it safe to open up a .py file in gedit?
<ikonia> plagerism: dhcpd will deal with that
<ikonia> plagerism: you can tell fail2ban to scrape whatever log you want
<plagerism> ikonia, and then configure it to do whatever actions I want ?
<vladi_sevillista> olaaaaa
<ikonia> plagerism: within reason, yeah
<ikonia> !es | vladi_sevillista
<ubottu> vladi_sevillista: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<plagerism> ikonia, that sounds promising
<vladi_sevillista> illo ai alguien
<ikonia> vladi_sevillista: english please
<dehqan> ubuntu is damaged and does not boot up ,(many packages are removed) , now , can /usr be used for new ubuntu or it is risk ?
<ikonia> dehqan: don't use a /usr partition from another installer
<dehqan> ikonia: what do you mean of another installer ?
<ikonia> dehqan: what is your question, I may have not understood properly
<jp--> how can i make usplash to not show boot text on the theme via command-line? (not using startup manager, cause I know there an checkbox there that says 'Show text during boot')
<mkquist> jp--: remove quiet from boot line... should show text
<dehqan> ikonia: can we use /usr in new installed ubuntu , both are jaunty
<jp--> mkquist, I want it to not show the boot information/services that are getting up on my usplash theme!
<ikonia> dehqan: use it ?? when you install ubuntu /usr gets created
<jp--> i do want it themed
<kielanmatt> hey guyz
<jp--> but without the extra boot information showing it up
<kielanmatt> how do I reset ALSA
<kielanmatt> like set it back to default
<dehqan> ikonia: replacing them
<ikonia> dehqan: replacing what from what ?
<jp--> I knkow startupmanager does the job, but I don't have any gui installed, I don't wanna have to install 400 megs of files just to change that option mkquist
<mkquist> jp--: then set to quiet boot... doesnt show text
<nhak> how can i run a shell script without giving the full path of
<dehqan> ikonia: /usr from jaunty that is damaged to new one
<nhak> the script ?
<ikonia> dehqan: where are you getting a new one ?
<ikonia> dehqan: either way "no"
<nhak> how can i run a shell script without giving the full path of the script ?
<ikonia> nhak: put it in your PATH
<nhak> i have tried it but it does not work :/
<dehqan> ikonia: installer will make new ok ?
<kielanmatt> how do I reset ALSA back to default?
<ikonia> dehqan: if you do an install it will make a new one
<ikonia> nhak: a.) the it has to be in your path b.) it has to be executable
<dehqan> ikonia: ok then can /usr from past be replaced with new one ?
<ikonia> dehqan: no
<xnt14> Hi, I have an issue with a nvidia G105M, X crashes when I try to login. I'm using nvidia's latest drivers. Any Solutions to this problem?
<kielanmatt> xnt14: how did you install them
<dehqan> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> dehqan: because the versions maybe out of sync with what libraries in /lib are, or the package manager thinks is installed
<xnt14> kielanmatt: I downloaded nvidia's .run file and executed that from a tty as root
<Lappie> hello i have a couple of questions, i installed ubuntu with windows vista, when i start my sys, i goto ubuntu, then it goes to the gnu grub 1.97 beta
<Lappie> and under there are selections that i dont understand
<kielanmatt> xnt14: 195.xxx.x.x. ones?
<xnt14> kielanmatt: yes
<xnt14> the *latest* one
<benkay86> ChogyDan: Got it to work after I used this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe from Windows 7.
<dehqan> ikonia: ok someone has done it for debian
<kielanmatt> did you agree to remove conflicting files?
<xnt14> hmm
<xnt14> yes
<ikonia> dehqan: so ?
<xnt14> well
<xnt14> it never asked
<jp--> mkquist, that did the tricks! i love you.
<FloodBot1> xnt14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp--> <3
<benkay86> Of course, not it's hard to tell my friend "Linux is better" with a straight face.
<jp--> haha
<jp--> :D
<FloodBot1> jp--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jp--: please stop that
<kielanmatt> xnt14: did you agree to nvidia changing Xorg config
<benkay86> (Since I need Windows to install Linux.)
<dehqan> ikonia: he/she used /usr for new installs
<xnt14> kielanmatt: yeah
<ikonia> jp--: please try to put your comments on one, or as few lines as possible
<ikonia> dehqan: so ?
<kielanmatt> xnt14: in that case
<opossum_oisif> hi, I would like to know how do I do a backup of my home?
<kielanmatt> i would reccomend a third party installer
<ikonia> opossum_oisif: tar it up to a different location
<Lappie> Ub linux 2.6.31-19 generic, then the recovery mode for the same, and also -14 and -14 recovery mode also there is winvista (loader) on /dev/sda2)
<jp--> ikonia, i'm a hustla, don't fuck with me.
<xnt14> kielanmatt: like Envy-NG?
<kielanmatt> yes
<xnt14> kielanmatt: ok, I'll try that
<kielanmatt> how do I reset ALSA back to default?
<kielanmatt> how do I reset ALSA back to default?
<blakkheim> rofl
<nhak> ikonia, the file is in the path and it is executable but i does not work :/
<dehqan> ikonia: so why there in debian is possible but it is not possible here ?
<overmind> opossum_oisif: Copy your personal data to pendrive and done
<Lappie> what is the diff between the -19 and the -14 and what does the vista (loader) thing do?
<opossum_oisif> ikonia, ok thx but what are the argument to do a correct backup does cvzf are sufficant?
<DcMeese> Lappie: Vista?? Ewww
<ikonia> dehqan: it is possible if you %101 fully understand what you're doing and know that the packages match and the binaries match the library versions
<ikonia> opossum_oisif: tar cvfp
<dehqan> ikonia: see both are jaunty so lib and packages should be the same or not ?
<ikonia> dehqan: no
<ikonia> dehqan: updates change versions
<xnt14> kielanmatt: I can't login to gnome, does envy have a cli?
<ikonia> !envy | xnt14
<ubottu> xnt14: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<dehqan> ikonia: no no with out update , does jaunty update automoticaly ?
<nhak> ikonia, e.g. now i want to start thunderbird after installing it using the source files after i setup the path in .bashrc i can not start it directly
<ikonia> dehqan: jaunty offers updates
<ikonia> nhak: echo $PATH see if it's in your path (or paste your PATH in here)
<xnt14> ikonia: ok thanks ;)
<xnt14> ah, it does have a cli, the `-t-` switch :)
<Lappie> is there a source of info for the gnu grub?
<kielanmatt> xnt14: yes it does
<ikonia> Lappie: yes, the grub website on gnu.org
<xnt14> kielanmatt: ok
<dehqan> ikonia: so both are 9.04 with out update from on cd
<Lappie> kk ty
<ikonia> dehqan: updates don't come from the cd, they come from the internet
<kielanmatt> just type in envyng
<kielanmatt> into terminal once you install it
<dehqan> ikonia: know that , humble mean humble have not updated it handy
<xnt14> kielanmatt: I am, its running atm ;)
<ulb> does anybody here use and external HD dock? i was thinking of getting one. does 9.10 have PMP support?
<ikonia> dehqan: I have no idea what youre talking about humble and handy
<ulb> *an
<dehqan> ikonia: know that , humble(i) mean humble have not updated it myself
<ulb> my external HD worked fine, but I want to get one of those docks to clone drives...could there be any issues?
<nhak> ikonia, sorry it was my fault (i have put thunderbid there), thank you for your help :)
<dehqan> in a folder there are some packages from jaunty and karmic repositories , how to collect jaunty packages ? ikonia
<red> could someone add this repository: add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<red> and then list me the list of packets this command would install:  sudo apt-get build-dep xbmc
<Elive_user59_nl> -nick shuffletown
<xnt14> kielanmatt: Thank You! That worked. :)
<red> im unable to successfully add that repo under the new alpha
<red> so i cant get the build deps
<Lappie> ok this site does not appear to have any information on those diff options, so what now?
<red> and can't find a list anywhere
<guntbert> red: "the new alpha" means lucid? then please join #ubuntu+1
<mick__> hey i have a bash script i want to automate to an icon
<mick__> what would be the command to open a terminal AND enter a command into it?
<red> guntbert: yes it means, and since people there tend to have it installed im asking here.
<red> cause i need an older karmic user to successfully ad the repo and paste me the list :)
<mick__> i tried -e --command=[my script]
<red> so i can manually find the dep packages
<phnom> mick__: gnome-terminal -e <command>
<mick__> wow.. i was on the right track lol XD thanks
<guntbert> red: ah I see - you will get better responses if you keep your questions on *one* line
<arand> red: https://edge.launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa/+files/xbmc_9.11-karmic1.dsc should list your build-deps.
<xnt14> umm, it won't let me enable desktop effects, and running `compiz` in gnome-terminal complains that Xgl isn't enabled. any ideas?
<arand> xnt14: Indicating your current video drivers don't support XCgl..
<xnt14> arand: I installed the nvidia 185 driver
<Mohammad[B]> i have not sound in youtube videos in firefox ! how i can resolve this problem ?
<olskolirc> my friend wants to upgrade from fiesty to karamic and I have an incoming pastebin for ya
<arand> xnt14: Then something didn't go exactly as it should, presumably, you might be able to find some hints in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xnt14> arand: ok
<xnt14> I'll pastebin it
<xnt14> hmm
<xnt14> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337349
<FloodBot1> xnt14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xnt14> I think I should put in the "Extensions" part in xorg.conf?
<xnt14> Its not in there atm
<red> thank you arand
<xnt14> ugh, adding 'Option "Composite" "Enable"' made x crash...
<arand> xnt14: normally you shouldn't need an xorg.conf file.
<xnt14> arand: hmm
<xnt14> brb
<Lappie> ok i think i found something (finally) but i am very very much a noob as far as this stuff is conserned, can someone please review this information and tell me if im on the right path???    http://www.trap17.com/index.php/Editing-Grub_t70042.html
<mkquist> Lappie: having grub problems?
<Lappie> not exactly a problem, i just want to understand all the options it shows
<mkquist> karmic?
<mkquist> Lappie: karmic?
<dehqan> will xchat log be removed after removing xchat?
<Lappie> yes i installed ubuntu with windows
<kwtm> Question on behalf of my mom: "The bar that used to show the names of opened programs is lost.  When I minimize the program that I am using I will not be able to get it back and I may have to open a new one.  Hence there may be several identical programs opened without being known. "
<kwtm> How does she get the bar back?  I use Kubuntu, not Gnome Ubuntu, and I have no idea what she's talking about.
<xangua> kwtm: me neither :S
<serverduck> Hello, I uninstalled evolution mail but the icon remained in the office section. How can I remove it?
<cousteau> maybe kicker is not running, or is running without the window list on it
<xangua> serverduck: better not to
<kwtm> cousteau: Kicker is the name of the bar that has all the opened programs?  Funny, that's what they call it in KDE, too.
<serverduck> xangua, Why?
<arand> kwtm: does she still have the topmost panel? is the place where the window list was simply blank or is the whole panel gone
<xangua> kwtm: tell her to create a new panel and add 'window list' to it
<cousteau> kwtm: doesn't kubuntu use kde?
<kwtm> arand: She says "The bar for internet is OK.  All programs are shown."  I think that means the APplications menu etc. are still there.
<kwtm> xangua: How does she do that?
<cousteau> kwtm: ok, never mind... it's "gnome-panel", I think
<kwtm> cousteau: Yes, Kubuntu uses KDE, so that's how I know.  I'm trying to help my mom who's using Gnome Ubuntu, as mentioned in my message above.
<cousteau> or "gnome-panels"
<xangua> kwtm: with right clic in a clear area in the panel :S
<kwtm> xangua: Okay, will try.  Thx.
<arand> kwtm: Ok, the one can right-click the top panel, select "add panel"
<serverduck> So can someone help me delete an icon?
<ng0n> sure
<TheHerbert> hello, how can i hide the complete path I am in, in the terminal?
<arand> kwtm: "new panel" rather.
<ng0n> move to trash
<serverduck> says operation not supported
<ng0n> huh.
<David-T> TheHerbert: from where? the prompt?
<ng0n> do you have a trash bin on your status bar ?
<kwtm> arand: Does she have to specify what type of panel, like "the kind of panel that shows all the opened programs".  (Is that the "taskbar"?)
<David-T> TheHerbert: you need to change the prompt, which depends on the shell. for bash you need to set PS1
<serverduck> error while copying evolutioin.desktop
<TheHerbert> yeah the thing before the cursor =)
<Hebram> Update Manager is offering to do a new install for linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic-pae.  Do I need to un-install and then reinstall my nvidia restricted drivers first?  I had to do this in order for the drivers to work after upgrading to the PAE enabled kernel.
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: thats in your profile somewhere likely
<xnt14> back
<serverduck> I'm new to ubuntu, opened only my trash folder and dragged it there.
<ng0n> sorry.. that's all i can suggest
<TheHerbert> i looked in the .bashrc ... no luck
<arand> kwtm: then right-click the new panel and "add to panel", and add "show desktop", "window list", "desktop switcher", and finally "deleted items", that should make the panel as it is normally...
<ng0n> severduck:  you might try #ubuntu-beginners
<xnt14> arand: nope, didn't work, and heres the pastebin for the Xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/1824176
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: /etc/profiles to possibly or anything else you may be sourcing when you login
<ng0n> serverduck: no offense.  i use it.
<David-T> TheHerbert: /etc/profile seems to set PS1 here
<serverduck> Thank you very much.
<ng0n> d'nada.
<kwtm> TheHerbert: If you want your prompt to be "Hello", then you type PS1="Hello"
<arand> kwtm: Another way would be to completely reset all panels, but in that case she would loose any custom launchers/applets that was added to the top panel as well..
<xnt14> ah, heres the error: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.
<kwtm> TheHerbert: Although that's not in your .bashrc, you can add your own line.  I think you have to say "export PS1=Hello" ... not sure if you need the "export"
<dehqan> ikonia:  if /home be kept , to a user file and folders in /home ,for example to have the same desktop , should new ubuntu have the same username
<SolarisBoy> you need the export
<TheHerbert> what's PS1?
<ikonia> dehqan: no, usernames and passwords are stored in /etc
<ikonia> TheHerbert: the shell prompt
<SolarisBoy> then would need to source your .bashrc again or log out and in
<kwtm> SolarisBoy: Otherwise the assigned value would only last till the end of the script file, right?  I seem to remember that.
<ClintEastWood> does ubuntu support belkin wireless cards
<ng0n> probably
<kwtm> TheHerbert: "PS1" is the name of a built-in environment variable (google those last 3 words).  Whatever you set it to, your prompt will become.
<kwtm> TheHerbert: Some special text to remember:
<SolarisBoy> kwtm: i think so
<David-T> TheHerbert: by default it is set to PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ ' which expands to 'user@host:/full/path/to/cwd$ ' (or ending in # if you are root)
<ClintEastWood> what is the name of the software to play windows games on ubuntu
<TheHerbert> kewl thanks, is ther a reference how tu put there some useful information like the current dir without the complete path?
<dehqan> ikonia: no humble mean how to use previous ubuntu desktop files on new desktop ; to have the same desktop
<TheHerbert> David-T: thanks
<arand> xnt14: the lines with (EE) are of specific interest, possibly #
<SolarisBoy> you can remove the \w i guess
<David-T> TheHerbert: man bash # and search for PS1, and PROMPTING
<Pirate_Hunter> !lvm > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<arand> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so is the root of the problems
<diavel> ClintEastWood: wine
<TheHerbert> David-T: thanks =)
<David-T> especially:               \W     the basename of the current working directory, with $HOME abbreviated with a tilde
<ikonia> dehqan: dekstop files are noramlly stored in /home/$username
<kwtm> TheHerbert: Some special text to remember: \h means the (Host) computer name, \u means the User name, and \w is the Working directory name (in case you want it back)
<Hebram> ClintEastWood:  PlayOnLinux is one that is located in the Ubuntu Software Center.
<dehqan> ikonia:  for example there is /home/desktop/iko   , should new ubuntu has iko user to have the same desktop ?
<ClintEastWood> thnx
<ikonia> dehqan: the path would be /home/iko/Desktop
<arand> xnt14: ah, didn't see you already found it.
<xnt14> hmm
<ikonia> dehqan: and any user can use /home/iko if you tell it that user's home dir is /home/ko
<xnt14> arand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390624
<TheHerbert> kwtm: thanks aswell
<xnt14> what do you think?
<kwtm> David-T: man bash?  Isn't that for the #FeminaziLinux channel?  (joke! hoke!)
<Hebram> ClintEastWood:  I believe it is a front-end for WINE.
<Hebram> ClintEastWood:  You can also purchase Crossover.
<cousteau> there's a bug or something on UNR karmic installer, it doesn't show the windw
<David-T> heh
<cousteau> the window decoration
<dehqan> ikonia:  how to tell it ?
<Kangarooo> how to make command not execute but just simulate (show possible output) ?
<ikonia> when you create the user, it will ask
<cousteau> I had to restart metacity to get it
<eklof> What's the easiest way to dualboot ubuntu and osx on a alu-macbook ?
<guntbert> kwtm: such remarks are not  welcome here :-(
<daftykins> eklof: rEFIt
<kwtm> guntbert: Okay.  Won't do it again, promise.
<guntbert> kwtm: :)
<Hebram> Update Manager is offering to do a new install for linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic-pae.  Do I need to un-install and then reinstall my nvidia restricted drivers first?  I had to do this initially in order for the drivers to work after upgrading to the PAE enabled kernel.
<Kangarooo> how to make command not execute but just simulate (show possible output) ?
<cousteau> UNR installation starts at 21:36
<SolarisBoy> Kangarooo: depends on the command if it has that option
<ikonia> Kangarooo: not all commands can do that, what command do you want ?
<daftykins> Hebram: the new kernel should invoke an nvidia module being generated for it at install
<cousteau> Kangarooo: what command?
<guntbert> Kangarooo: depends on the command - you would have to look at man <command> to see if that is supported at all
<Hebram> daftykins:  Thank you!
<arand> Kangarooo: also you can use "echo command" if you want to se the expansion
<racecar56> with vesa and nvidia drivers, my screen flickers a lot, i'm using a GeForce 8200 (integrated on a nForce 750a)
<Kangarooo> any command. maybe they have standart option
<dehqan> ikonia:  how to  tell it that user's home dir is /home/ko
<Kangarooo> so echo works for all commands?
<SolarisBoy> if you want to see the 'command' not the output
<kwtm> arand: Thanks, have sent email to my mom.  My router is not working to accept incoming connections or I'd VNC into her machine to figure it out.
<ikonia> dehqan: it asks you when you setup the user
<TheHerbert> wuhar ... i about to love this CL stuff ...
<Kangarooo> no echo just says repeats what i enter after echo. thats not usefull
<arand> Kangarooo: e.g. "echo ls *" will show "ls file1 file2 folder2 folder2" ...etc
<SolarisBoy> it could be
<SolarisBoy> Kangarooo: in general all commands dont have a test option thats not a standard thing
<dehqan> ikonia:  even with another username ? what will happen if we creat new iko username , will /home/iko be removed
<Kangarooo> arand echo apt-get * also does the same..
<racecar56> dehqan: no
<ikonia> dehqan: no, home directorys only get removed it you tell them to
<Giant81> hehe... sudo apt-get install *
<arand> Kangarooo: But no otherwise you need to use the --simulate --dry-run or equal parameter for the command in question.
<Giant81> that would rock.. install everything from everywhere
<racecar56> dehqan: if you create the user called "user", /home/user won't get deleted
<arand> Kangarooo: is it has one
<racecar56> Giant81: :P
<SolarisBoy> Kangarooo: for instance some package managers like apt-get or rpm have test/simulation options where nothing is done but you see what would have been done,, but all commands dont have that option
<Kangarooo> Giant81: E: Couldn't find package Desktop
<Giant81> lol
<Giant81> I figured it would error
<dehqan> racecar56:  ikonia thanks so what will happen ? it will use the previous iko folder yes ?
<Giant81> not to mention the dependancy hell of trying to get it to work
<hellz_bellz> !evolution
<xnt14> hmm
<hellz_bellz> !evolution mail
<xnt14> *facedesk*
<David-T> Giant81: i'm sure some combination of apt-get, apt-cache and xargs would attempt it....
<David-T> i'm similarly sure i don't want to try
<xnt14> hmm
<xnt14> how do I fix the glx module? http://pastebin.ca/1824176
<SolarisBoy> Kangarooo: Desktop is probably in you pwd =)
<SolarisBoy> type 'echo *'
<Giant81> I'm wondering what all they put into debian that expanded it to 5 DVD's... no CD... DVD!!!
<guntbert> !ot | Giant81
<ubottu> Giant81: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<racecar56> Giant81: oh wow...
<Kangarooo> SolarisBoy: Desktop Documents Downloads Music out-1.ogv out.ogv Pictures Public Screenshot-1.png Screenshot-2.png Screenshot-3.png Screenshot.png sis_drv.o-410 Templates Videos
<SolarisBoy> Kangarooo: see Desktop is first thats why that command tried to find Desktop =)
<abdelrahman> I think I'm my laptop doesn't go to suspend because of fglrx, is there a way to turn it off before hibernate or suspen
<racecar56> $ echo *
<racecar56> *insert uncountable amount of junk here*
<dehqan> racecar56:  ikonia thanks so what will happen ? it will use the previous iko folder yes ?
<racecar56> dehqan: yes
<Kangarooo> yeah if used some option to set it alphabeticaly then something else would be first
<SolarisBoy> racecar56: your probably where a lot of junk is at in your file system
<dehqan> racecar56:  thanks ikonia thanks
<_Trullo> giant: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.4/i386/bt-cd/ :)
<racecar56> SolarisBoy: it's because i'm in my home directory
<_Trullo> maybe that's why they went dvd instead of cd :)
<SolarisBoy> i have waaay to many . files in my home
<racecar56> SolarisBoy: and i have lots of files
<Kangarooo> what if ill use command > textfile.txt witll command also execute or just write text to textfile?
<SolarisBoy> Kangarooo: the output will go to file
<iceroot> Kangarooo: test it
<racecar56> Kangarooo: anything the command says gets dumped to textfile.txt
<frostburn> Kangarooo, that will execute command and write stdout to the textfile
<racecar56> Kangarooo: except for stderr
<frostburn> not everything, stderr will not
<Kangarooo> iceroot: i cant think of what command to try
<SolarisBoy> given the output is stdout..
<iceroot> Kangarooo: anything the command is writing in STDOUT is goinng to the file
<racecar56> Kangarooo: ls > textfile.txt
<iceroot> Kangarooo: df > fileame
<SolarisBoy> you would need to redirect stderr to stdout then redirect to the file for anything else
<racecar56> Kangarooo: that will put the list of files into textfile.txt
<SalvoMaltese> Hi all, I have a problem with the login screen, it keeps me asking for user and password, I think it's crashing, where I can see logs?
<SalvoMaltese> anybody in?
<DodoBird> Ask away.
<guntbert> DodoBird: he did :-)
<DodoBird> Oh wait, you did. Ummmm, if anything comes to mind, I'll get back to you. (not using Linux atm and my memory's not the best)
<bdheeman> SalvoMaltese: Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login from console
<SalvoMaltese> I can login from console
<SalvoMaltese> but then, where to see? what logs?
<bdheeman> SalvoMaltese: ok, check /var/log/Xorg*
<SalvoMaltese> ok
<histo> I want to set up a webserver where php's mail function will work to send out emails from a contact page. Is there a howto somewhere?  I don't need a fullblown email server as I use google apps for mail.
<guntbert> histo: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<nibbler_> hi. since i have configured 2 monitors on my laptop, i have a little info telling me which monitor has what name in each upper-left corner. how can i make this disappear? i use open drivers, so its no ati/nvidia proprietery stuff... just system->preferences->display setup .|
<SolarisBoy> does the latest ubuntu work well with i7 processors?
<blakkheim> SolarisBoy: why wouldn't it
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: fine
<Berzerker> SolarisBoy, yes
<hellz_bellz> histo: sudo apt-get php apache
<arand> SalvoMaltese: /var/log/gdm/:0.log might also be a possibility
<SolarisBoy> =) thanks guys
<SalvoMaltese> I can't see any error in the xorg.0.log
<hellz_bellz> then goto #php
<Stargaze> histo, look in this pdf => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue9_en.pdf
<histo> hellz_bellz: guntbert I'm okay with getting the web server up and running but the mail function in php doesj't work out of the box.
<mkquist> anyone know of software to remove duplicates files?
<hellz_bellz> build it from source?
<SalvoMaltese> can I shut down the x server from the console and restart it? maybe it's a login screen problem
<SolarisBoy> mkquist: fdupes
<bdheeman> SalvoMaltese: try $HOME/.xsession-errors* also
<mkquist> SolarisBoy: ill give it a go, thnx
<SolarisBoy> ok
<johnwedd> hello peoples
<genii> SalvoMaltese: sudo restart gdm           or: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SalvoMaltese> thanks, going to try it
<trinity> hi i wanted to ask is there any satellite usb card supported in karic straight out of the box?
<histo> Stargaze: what does that have to do with what i'm talking about?
<blakkheim> !hcl > trinity
<ubottu> trinity, please see my private message
<Stargaze> histo, read this for POP and IMAP => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue13_en.pdf
<Stargaze> you do want a mail server, no?
<johnwedd> hey guys, i just wanted to say that 9.10 has made me do something i wouldn't have even considered even a month ago. I did a wipe and a clean install of ubuntu, and windows has been purged from this laptop
<Cyber_Akuma> Uhh, great?
<SolarisBoy> johnwedd: are you happy?
<histo> Stargaze: I don't need pop and imap
<Cyber_Akuma> Unless Linux can run any and every modern windowx exe and directx I will never go linux only
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<Stargaze> then i misunderstood, histo
<johnwedd> well, since the wifi card worked out of the box, hellz yes i am happy
<javatexan> help
<twomonkies> Damn! I'm going crazy. I've lost the sound! There is no light in the optic! Anyone knows what to do?
<ikonia> histo: you don't need a mail server at all, just tell php to use googles remote smtp service (you did say you where using google mail for a mail service)
<SolarisBoy> johnwedd: good =)
<etsorbme8> why did this message show up red " ikonia has kicked jp-- from #ubuntu (ban dodging is not allowed)"
<SolarisBoy> you can just use sendmail client to send to gmail smtp no?
<johnwedd> that and my Win 7 RC expired
<histo> ikonia: google apps for domains for mail service. But using the php mail function for the ocntact page.
<histo> ikonia: contact page
<ikonia> histo: "mail services" - php mail function
<ikonia> histo: tell the mail function to use googles mail services
<johnwedd> thunderbird will take gmail turnkey
<histo> ikonia: So you specify an account for sending?
<ikonia> histo: the guys in ##php will be able to tell you if/how to use the mail function
<histo> ikonia: k
<guntbert> histo: you'll need to be registered for ##php - if I remember correctly
<madwill> please why does ubuntu does not allow people to do simple cut and paste of file
<guntbert> !register | histo
<ubottu> histo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ikonia> madwill: it does
<madwill> why is every folder locked
<ikonia> madwill: it's not
<mkquist> etsorbme8: you prob have channel events ticked to show in red?
<ClintEastWood> if crimecraft is not in winehq directory will it not play
<Stargaze> madwill, that's called security
<SolarisBoy> madwill: you dont have permissions over what your opening it sounds if you see the little lock icons on them
<madwill> well i've got some tiny little lock on every folder
<madwill> indeed
<SolarisBoy> madwill: you can use sudo
<ikonia> madwill: it's not on every folder
<madwill> how can i make the damn thing thrust me
<madwill> command line
<ikonia> madwill: what do you want to get into - that you can't ?
<madwill> i want to copy over files i've got into a shared folder to a var/www
<SolarisBoy> that needs privs
<jibadeeha> anyone here have issues the line jack sense on a Asus EEE PC 1005ha using ubuntu 9.10
<SolarisBoy> do it with sudo
<madwill> i'll do
<Stargaze> idd
<madwill> thx
<SolarisBoy> np
<ikonia> madwill: ok, so you either need to a.) set the permissions on /var/www to be more open, or b.) use sudo / gksudo to move the files
<Stargaze> madwill, remember: more open to you = more open to a pote,tian kacker
<Stargaze> h
<madwill> is this possible to simply share the var/www folder so i can update files from the exterior
<meowbuntu> hi all
<SolarisBoy> madwill: its possible
<Stargaze> madwill, remember: more open to you = more open to a potential hacker
<cousteau> UNR installation ended at 22:04
<guntbert> madwill: possible but very insecure
<histo> guntbert: I am
<cousteau> or almost
<madwill> i guess i would be more vulnerable to hackers
<SolarisBoy> VERY insecure to share that location
<guntbert> histo: my bad - I misread :-)
<madwill> thx i'm a coder and we lost our network/installation guy....
<David-T> well, it depends what you mean by share. using something like scp is generally secure
<madwill> got a lot to learn
<cousteau> I'm gonna uninstall a lot of things, though, like F-Spot and Rhythmbox
<Stargaze> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<SolarisBoy> madwill: some use ftp/sftp accounts to push code over to web roots
<madwill> good idea
<Stargaze> well, learned something new: scp :)
<SolarisBoy> scp as well but that doesn't provide the ftp like commands
<madwill> still googling that
<SolarisBoy> sftp is secure and provides the ftp command line over same ssh tunnel
<bin1010> how do I make a recovery CD so when windows screws up grub I can recover it?  ;)
<meowbuntu> hi today when i booted up my computer straight away the cpu was maxed out after the default system services are loaded. what is going rong
<racecar56> i sort of fixed my flicker problem, it turns out my comp was overclocked so i made it normal and it flickers a lot less
<ikonia> bin1010: the normal ubuntu install CD can be used
<bin1010> will it have all my grub settings
<ikonia> bin1010: errrr they are on your disk
<meowbuntu> i have tried looking in top but i find it confusing because all the processes are jumping in and out. i cant really see what is running.
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: you can sort top
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: type 'h'
<bin1010> i just need the recovery  to fix the mbr stuff though, right?
<_flake> ok guys, im having issues connecting to a wireless network that aint broadcasting the SSID, when the SSID is broadcast it connects just fine, im running karmic
<guntbert> meowbuntu: or use htop
<meowbuntu> h
<SolarisBoy> guntbert: =) that too
<mkquist> meowbuntu: ps -A | less
<SolarisBoy> you can sort ps to FYI.. for top memory, or cpu consuming processes
<guntbert> meowbuntu: you type h in the top display , not here :-)
<cdw32> hello all, i am having troubles playing videos on my laptop with Hardy.
<SolarisBoy> hehehehe
<cdw32> can anyone point me in the right direction
<moonshadow> Hi. I'm trying to configure my Tablet (had it running in Jaunty), and I need the ServerLayout section in xorg.conf, but there isn't one. I'm clueless. was it moved?
<evident> hi everybody... can anybody tell me how I can copy a local file to a directory on a server over ssh?
<onaogh> hi ubuntu
<meowbuntu> guntbert: htop not installed
<SolarisBoy> evident: with scp its more difficult using plain ssh
<guntbert> !video | cdw32 did you see
<ubottu> cdw32 did you see: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SolarisBoy> evident: scp file user@host:/place/ihave/permissions/to
<evident> ok thank you
<guntbert> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get install htop will install it
<meowbuntu> guntbert: are there any other comands that show all the system processes running.
<TheHerbert> what do i need to do do reduce my comand line history? so that if i typed the same command for ten times, it is saved only when it differs from the last one
<meowbuntu> yes ok guntbert i fugured
<xnt14> hmm, with the 190.53 nvidia driver installed, libglx.so loads, but whenever I run libglx, the computer freezes. http://pastebin.ca/1824229 any solution?
<guntbert> meowbuntu: ps aux | less
<SolarisBoy> evident: FYI you can "pull" files doing it the reverse scp user@host:/file/i/want /tmp
<xnt14> err
<xnt14> *glxinfo
<moonshadow> TheHerbert - why not type it once and reuse it? or write a bash script?
<SalvoMaltese> No way, no error in Xorg.log neither gdm restart works
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: there is an option for that...
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: one sec..
<TheHerbert> i have to use one command again and again, manually, with up and enter, that's ok
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: export HISTCONTROL=$HISTCONTROL${HISTCONTROL+,}ignoredups
<SalvoMaltese> so i get gdm -> something wrong -> gdm
<meowbuntu> thanks guntbert i woke up on teh rong side of teh bed today Yawn
<TheHerbert> in my bashrc?
<SolarisBoy> the ignoredups part argument.. yes... or some file sourced by..
<guntbert> meowbuntu: *under* it ? ;-)
<SalvoMaltese> anything to look for before reinstalling?
<meowbuntu> guntbert: htop not installed  ps aux | less
<meowbuntu> ps aux | less
<coldfire> can somehelp me enable a password on grub2? i dont want anyone to be able to use root by dropping down to runlvl 1
<TheHerbert> SolarisBoy: that disnt do it =(
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: source .bashrc
<SolarisBoy> or export that on the command line manually to make it effective now then try history again
<histo> ikonia: wouldn't I still need a mail server for that?
<TheHerbert> yes i added it to my .bashrc
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: source .bashrc
<nibbler> how can i make a on-top logo appear on my screen? like without window decoration just sitting in the corner
<zykes-> anyone here configured dhcp with failover ?
<cdw32> most of the videos are in avi format. Movie Player freezes and MPlayer movie Player isnt working at all....
<madwill> what is a good mail server for ubuntu ?
<SalvoMaltese> join #ubuntu-it
<meowbuntu> guntbert: i whish there was an application like xps alt+ctrl+delete gives (forgotten name) with all teh processes easy to see and disabled. i get a headache reading terminal output
<nikkkkkki> hey guys how can i archive my whole htdocs folder via ssh?
<SolarisBoy> madwill: postfix is nice
<TheHerbert> SolarisBoy: what do you mean
<iceroot> nikkkkkki: rsync
<madwill> thx
<nibbler> nikkkkkki, rsync -av /path user@remotehost:/path
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: "source .bashrc"
<meowbuntu> maby it got something to do with all the updates ubuntu has done
<nikkkkkki> nibbler: this mean it download he content?
<SolarisBoy> type the command to reload your profile from this file
<bin1010> how to make ubuntu rescue cd
<TheHerbert> kay no clue
<nibbler> nikkkkkki, first parameter is source, 2nd ist destination....
<bin1010> or just use install iso
<Cyber_Akuma> I installed Ubunu on my friend's laptop (he wanted to try it) and the sound was off, it was like it was overloading the speakers(static/muffled), but it still sounded just.... off.... when the volume was turned down... not to mention it was very low volume then. Is this a common problem?
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: or copy and paste the export line onto a command terminal and press enter
<nikkkkkki> nibbler: it would be tar or?
<TheHerbert> did that
<SolarisBoy> nikkkkkki: thats not archiving
<meowbuntu> guntbert: i never know what i ned and dont need so when updatemanager pops up i usually just install everthing. could that be my problem
<SolarisBoy> nikkkkkki: thats syncing
<nikkkkkki> but i need archive
<nibbler> nikkkkkki, this is not involving tar (yet) but just copy from host-a to host-b
<SolarisBoy> nikkkkkki: you can execute commands over ssh
<meowbuntu> *so when update manager
<nikkkkkki> tar zcf backup.tar.gz htdocs
<SolarisBoy> nikkkkkki: ssh user@host "tar cf /path/to/htdocs"
<nikkkkkki> nibbler: i work in a max
<nikkkkkki> i buld a ar & wget it
<meowbuntu> arg i was getting help from guntbert
<wasutton3_> whats the command to change cpu frequency to a different value?
<nibbler> nikkkkkki, you started talking about ssh
<nibbler> wasutton3_, shutdown -h now changes to 0MHz
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyone?
<TheHerbert> SolarisBoy: okay i did that, now luck yet. if i write ten times the same command, i have to press 'up' ten times to get to the previous .. still
<iceroot> nibbler: stop that!
<meowbuntu> Cyber_Akuma: ask
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wasutton3_> nibbler: thats not terribly helpful. im looking more for frequency scaling
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: hmmm
<mcdermott> how do i install wine or playonlinux if ubuntu software center says that my hardware does not support either
<iceroot> wasutton3_: maybe cpufreq  will help you
<meowbuntu> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: please see above
<SolarisBoy> thats odd works for me you may need the whole thing... let me see
<iceroot> mcdermott: what is "sudo apt-get install wine" telling?
<blakkheim> mcdermott: what arch are you running
<nibbler> Cyber_Akuma, try to set all the meters to like 90% - one beeing at 100% can cause this
<meowbuntu> iceroot: thats not the latest verson of wine its old
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried turning down sound
<Cyber_Akuma> didnt help
<Cyber_Akuma> It still sounded off
<blakkheim> meowbuntu: ubuntu usually has old versions of stuff
<iceroot> meowbuntu: no
<histo> So if I install postfix will that just open me up for people using it to send spam?
<Cyber_Akuma> I mean, when I was set at about 80-90% the static stopped, but it still didnt sound very good quality
<iceroot> meowbuntu: just depnding on the repo he is using, the command is always the same
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: export HISTCONTROL=$HISTCONTROL${HISTCONTROL+,}ignoredups && export HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth && HISTTIMEFORMAT='%F %T ' thats all that i export thats HISTORY related
<nibbler> Cyber_Akuma, how dows it "sound off"? its totally silent? ithought it was muffled
<iceroot> histo: not by default
<mcdermott> its isntalling
<TheHerbert> SolarisBoy: okay i'll try that
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: try those without the && just put one on each line you already have the ignoredups... just add other 2
<histo> iceroot: How do I tell it what account to send the mail out with?
<SolarisBoy> k
<histo> iceroot: I'm going to use it from a contact page using php's mail function.
<iceroot> histo: maybe have a look at #postfix
<Guitch> how to change the resolution of the windows of a game; i'm on 800x600 and i can not change into an other resolution, there is no choice
<meowbuntu> ok i get your point
<vanishing> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<wasutton3_> do scripts inside "/etc/laptop-mode/batt-start" run as user or as root?
<TheHerbert> SolarisBoy: thanks, now it works
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: cool
<l7> does f-spot have no concept of folders?
<l7> it seems like you have to use tags for everything, weird
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: now you can see the time you typed command too ;>
<meowbuntu> but that still does not solve my cpu issues. its not even overclocked.
<Blou_Aap> does any one get steam games to work on ubuntu
<Blou_Aap> coz im battling
<iceroot> Blou_Aap: yes
<Blou_Aap> to get team fortress to work
<vanishing> Blou_Aap: heard mw2 works
<TheHerbert> SolarisBoy: no =)
<Blou_Aap> it says cant create D3D device
<SolarisBoy> TheHerbert: oh =(
<donvito2> * CAN'T WRITE TO TEMP DIR
<donvito2> than my eggdrop dont run
<TheHerbert> maybe because my PS1 is set to PS1='\u @ \W: '
<meowbuntu> donvito2: dont shout please
<trism> l7: try gthumb if you want to navigate images by folder
<iceroot> Blou_Aap: directx installed?
<TheHerbert> yeah it's too loud
<Blou_Aap> yes
<SolarisBoy> PS1="$grey[$lightGreen$(date +%H%M)$grey][$UNAME_COLOR\u$grey@$purple\h$grey]$lightGrey \W $SYMBOL_COLOR$SYMBOL$none" <--my PS1
<ikonia> histo: no, it would just send mail directly to the remote smtp relay
<blizzkid> popey: you here?
<popey> blizzkid: maybe :)
<histo> ikonia: k so I would just have to update the form i'm using then.
<blizzkid> popey: can I msg you about UDS?
<popey> blizzkid: of course
<histo> ikonia: all mail from the contact page would appear to come from my user.
<ikonia> histo: just the parameters you pass to mail
<suigeneris> how do I get the bazaar version of a package?
<ikonia> histo: depends how you setup the mail function, as I said ##php can help with that
<Blou_Aap> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_EgfswqU01tc/S5F3W2yHb4I/AAAAAAAAAGU/tD-IMWInmGY/s800/Screenshot-Warning%21.png
<Maranatha> Hello
<histo> ikonia: they had no clue
<Blou_Aap> that happens after the intro
<ikonia> histo: yes they do
<DonaldShimoda> hi, i compile latest 2.6.33 kernel from kernel.org, not ubuntu version, in my ubuntu. Now  i cannot access to my virtual terminales (CTRL+ALT+F1), show coloured blocks... :)
<histo> ikonia: That would create issues with the message coming from the wrong person
<meowbuntu> arg i hate this !@#$%^&* computer
<iceroot> Blou_Aap: 3d driver installed?
<TheHerbert> is there a way to view the history?
<ikonia> histo: join now and ask
<jpds> meowbuntu: Get a new one.
<histo> ikonia: the people put there info in the contact page right now.
<iceroot> Blou_Aap: normally the non-free driver for your card
<ikonia> histo: join ##php now
<meowbuntu> jpds: sure you got any money fofr that
<Blou_Aap> yes
<Maranatha> Has anyone had an issue with the Nvidea screen resolution prefrences not saving?
<Blou_Aap> other games work
<iceroot> Maranatha: no
<blakkheim> Maranatha: run it with sudo
<Blou_Aap> well other linux native games
<ghenry> hi, is there an updated NetworkManager for Karmic that works with WPA2 and a hidden ssid?
<Maranatha> ok
<ghenry> I'm on a Compaq 110c Netbook
<iceroot> ghenry: the default one
<ghenry> With the netbook remix
<ghenry> iceroot: Nope, doesn't work
<iceroot> ghenry: nm-applet
<blakkheim> ghenry: try wicd
<ghenry> blakkheim: tried
<blakkheim> :s
<ghenry> iceroot: tried everything
<blakkheim> ghenry: you sure it's not just your card then? i use wicd with wpa2 and hidden ssid
<ghenry> even enabled just wep on my Draytek 2820n router
<nvsbl> can someone here help me downgrade from lucid?
<blakkheim> nvsbl: you can't
<vanishing> nvsbl: im afraid you cant...
<iceroot> ghenry: nm-applet is working without problems. what about posting usefull errors/details?
<ghenry> blakkheim: maybe. I've not tried any other network, but all other in house are ok
<iceroot> nvsbl: #ubuntu+1
<Maranatha> what is the sudo command for the nvidia x server settings
<rainer_> hiy
<ghenry> iceroot: will do
<iceroot> nvsbl: ah sorry, downgrade, didnt read
<iceroot> Maranatha: gksudo nvidiaTABTAB  something like nvidia-x-settings
<nvsbl> if i can't expressly downgrade, is there a proper way to go about reinstalling karmic, keeping my home partition as it is?
<ZykoticK9> Maranatha, "gksu nvidia-settings" re-message if you get "Failed to parse" error on saving
<Lappie> i would like to have 4 workspaces, whats the easiest way to do so
<Maranatha> ok thanks :)
<blakkheim> Lappie: what window manager?
<tisepti> does anyone know how to automate iso production from a series of files with a script?
<Lappie> compiz?
<ghenry> iceroot blakkheim hmmm: NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth2) failed.
<ghenry> Maybe driver
<Maranatha> it worked TY :)
<soreau> Lappie: You can have 4 workspaces with metacity, but you wont see too much (if any) animation when switching them
<HorizonXP> in 9.10, how do i enable Gnome's remote desktop via SSH/command line?
<HorizonXP> i tried gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<HorizonXP> didn't seem to enable it
<DonaldShimoda> anybody knows wich setting control the virtual terminals (that one appears with CTRL+ALT+F1 please?
<evident> i am having a problem with my ssh-ports... I edited the ssh_config and sshd_config in my /etc/ssh and added "Port xxxx" with the port I want to use for my ssh instead of the standard port 22. After this I restarted ssh with "/etc/init.d/ssh restart". After logging out I can log in with the new port, but still also with the old one (22). Can anybody tell me how this comes? "Port 22" isnt written anywhere in my config file...
<DonaldShimoda> stop working after upgrading my kernel to a own compiled one
<evident> (i am having this problem on a vroot server, not a local system)
<soreau> Lappie: If you enable visual effects, you will still have only 2 workspaces per ubuntu default. And please dont pm me
<soreau> ! pm | Lappie
<ubottu> Lappie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lappie> sorry i just ment to direct it to u
<Lappie> not msg it to u
<vanishing> Lappie: hes a bot...
<Damo> hey
<ikonia> !u | Lappie
<ubottu> Lappie: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<soreau> Lappie: In any event, compiz supports many more than 4 but you would have to set it up through ccsm
<Damo> wats the best desktop for linu? kde, gnome or what?
<Damo> linux\
<ikonia> Damo: personal opinion, try them, see what you like
<soreau> ! best | Damo
<ubottu> Damo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<milos_> would removing 'devicekit-power' package be a bad idea? can't upgrade without removing it.
<vanishing> milos_: dont remove it
<milos_> vanishing: ok,
<vanishing> milos_: just wait till the dependency issue sorts out
<milos_> vanishing: I'll wait, ok
<vanishing> milos_: btw..are you in lucid?
<milos_> vanishing: yup
<evident> might it be that I have two separate "instances" of ssh running? Can I find out somehow?
<vanishing> milos_: same thing here..lol.
<milos_> vanishing: I'm tempted with new themes
<milos_> :)
<vanishing> milos_: amazing ehh?
<Lappie> hmm. i dont see any options there for it, am i lookin at the wrong thing, sys/pref/compizconfig settings manager
<milos_> yeah
<ghenry> iceroot: gogni to recompile my wifi driver
<fbianconi> !inittab | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<brettins> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with my ALSA install.  I ran apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss  to install it initially, but many directories and commands don't seem to be in place.  "alsaconf" gives command not found,     and "alsamixer" gives the message alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. The "/proc/asound" directory that seems to be referred to does not exist.    I tried purging
<brettins>  and then installing again but the same problems persist.
<HorizonXP> ok, the command worked, but I can't connect; how do I change the setting to allow me to connect without prompting or password?
<DonaldShimoda> fbianconi, tjanls
<DonaldShimoda> thanks
<xfact> How to recognise which KDE version is installed in my Ubuntu? (Karmic) Is that KDE 4.3 or 4.4?
<wasutton3_> how do i run a script when i unplug my laptop?
<jordy240> hey does anyone knwo how I can setup a webcam so it only records when there is motion?
<Ganymede> xfact, "dpkg -l | grep kde" maybe
<Ganymede> xfact, i'm on karmic and i see: 4.3.2
<kamil> halo
<histo> ikonia: I found a solution. postfix is overkill btw
<Lappie> i am using ccsm 0.8.2 if this helps any
<xfact> Ganymede, Yup, thanks
<histo> ikonia: esmtp, ssmtp, nullmailer all will accomplish what I want with out a full MTA. These are just MSA's
<wasutton3_> how do i run a program (that normally needs sudo) as a regular user?
<kamil> siema
<vanishing> wasutton3_: take off sudo
<Guest46893> hola
<kamil> co tam ??
<Lappie> i do see number of desktops under the desktop size tab in general options, but it says 1, and i already have 2
<Guest46893> hola e donde son
<wasutton3_> vanishing: no i mean a script that requires root priviliges to normally run i.e. cpufreq-selector
<Lappie> and i cannot change that number
<David-T> wasutton3_: you can either: a) run it as root; b) run it from a regular user using sudo; c) run it as a regular user (without using sudo); d) run it as a regular user with fakeroot.  Whether any of these actually does what you want depends on what you're trying to do
<vanishing> wasutton3_: oh that..
<vanishing> wasutton3_: so you want to change cup freq without typing in a password?
<David-T> ah. then you probably either want to configure sudo to let you run that without a password, or make it setuid root and executable only by a group
<wasutton3_> vanishing: yep thats the idea. ideally automatically when the charger is unplugged
<Lappie> do i need to set the number of workspaces with gconfigtool-2?
<vanishing> wasutton3_: try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/how-to-disable-disable-cpu-frequency.html
<evident> how do i remove a folder that is not empty?
<vanishing> wasutton3_: if that doesnt work, try this: http://linux.aldeby.org/do-not-require-the-password-for-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu-karmic-9-10.html
<wasutton3_> vanishing: that would work, except im looking for it to run at its lowest on battery and maximum when plugged in
<eklof> I tested booting the ubuntu install cd on the macbook after partitioning a fat-partition using bootcamp, and the auto-suggestion said it detected mac os x and the choosen option was to install them side by side and choosing at startup. but what does it do? Does it try to install grub and would that work, or will it install the bootloader in the partition and let me use bootcamp to choose linux at startup? Anyone tried.
<donvito2> how to make a folder readable and writable
<vanishing> wasutton3_: oh...ugh...that maybe require some tweaking with scripts...
<frankS2> Hello imtrying to get wireless networking to work in ubuntu, but i cant set my essid..
<frankS2> root@domzero:/etc/Wireless/RT61STA# iwconfig ra0 essid "Ok"
<eklof> The guide sais use refit, but refit says refit isnät necessary
<frankS2> root@domzero:/etc/Wireless/RT61STA# iwconfig ra0|grep ESSID
<frankS2> ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<FloodBot1> frankS2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frankS2> as you see no error, but the ssid isnt beeing set aither
<vanishing> frankS2: use wireless manager...
<johnshoot5> problem with banshee 1.6 RC1 on kubuntu 9.10: it wont play any music files, have tried mp3 and m4a, just get a red cross next to the track
<frankS2> no vanishing
<ghenry> whoa!!! iceroot blakkheim Cheers! It was the wifi driver. Just compiled my own as per http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<wasutton3_> vanishing: i know, thats not the problem. the problem is where do i put them, and do they run as root or as the regular user?
<ghenry> iceroot: blakkheim Nothing wrong with nm after all ;-)
<ghenry> cheers all
<iceroot> ghenry: as i said, nm-applet is working :)
<Lappie> i would like to have 4 workspaces, so do i type gconftool-4 --direct \  --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory \ --type int \  --set /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces integer
<ghenry> iceroot: heh, aye.
<vanishing> wasutton3_: ugh...if you follow that post, you might not need sudo..
<vanishing> wasutton3_: but still need the script
<erUSUL> johnshoot5: intalled ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ranjan> hello
<Lappie> soreau are you still there?
<Sa[i]nT> Is Emerald no longer supported?
<sharperguy> How can I recover files if I accidentally formatted my drive?
<Lappie> OHH DEAR GOD< it was soo simple i seem to always find the answer after i get pissed, just rightclick on a workspace on the panel bar and click prefs, its right there
<sharperguy> ^ it's an external drive
<johnshoot5> yeah i tried installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but no good
<luxii> HoLa
<erUSUL> !emerald | Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<luxii> Holaaa!!!
<Sa[i]nT> Well.
<Sa[i]nT> That sucks.
<blakkheim> luxii: english only
<sharperguy> !es | luxii
<ubottu> luxii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luxii> olaaa
<luxii> I no spiken english
<luxii> holaa
<luxii> holaa
<blakkheim> ...
<luxii> holaaa
<FloodBot1> luxii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lappie> luxii, goto google/translat and trans late from spanish to english
<luxii> NOo entiiendooo!!
<Lappie> :)
<luxii> illloooooo
<David-T> unfortunately no matter how many times you say that, i will not learn how to speak spanish
<blakkheim> !op | luxii
<luxii> español
<ubottu> luxii: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<erUSUL> luxii: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luxii> PLis sPAnish
<luxii> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lappie> GOOGLE TRANSLATOR
<erUSUL> !es | luxii
<ubottu> luxii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sa[i]nT> I think that person is just messing with yall.
<luxii> niño para que?
<erUSUL> luxii: deja de molestar. o bien hablas ingles o bien cambias de canal al canal en español
<sharperguy> Funny how the !op thing tells you after you use it to only use it in emergencies
<Lappie> no, no espaniola in here
<Snake-Ice> sitayla, j'aurais un truc à te demander
<Lappie> rofl
<Snake-Ice> oops, sry
<Warp4> lol
<genii> luxii: eg: /join #ubuntu-es
<luxii> Pues hijo yo hablo español y si no te gusta hay tienes la puerta ESPAÑA!!!!!!
<blakkheim> ops nowhere to be found?
<Warp4> wheres an op when you need one
<Lappie> NO ESPANA luxii
<erUSUL> luxii: no; la puerta está ahi para ti.
<blakkheim> there
<revelnick> i deleted a user userdel ronald, now i have to add another user named ronald, useradd ronald does not prompt for pasword, name, homeroom etc, what happened?  anybody know what to do?
<sharperguy> How can I recover files if I accidentally formatted my drive?
<Warp4> revelnick wrong distro i think :)
<gharz> guys, i installed ubuntu karmic thru wubi in windows... now i'm going to reinstall my windows. what files do i need and how do i include ubuntu/wubi again on windows? do i need to reinstall everything? ubuntu files are instsalled in a different partition. anyone?
<bjhaid> how do i create a root account on my ubunut machine?
<Warp4> bjhaid use 'passwd root'
<Warp4> bjhaid rather 'sudo passwd root'
<erUSUL> !undelete | sharperguy
<ubottu> sharperguy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<revelnick> Warp4 Ubuntu LTS
<sharperguy> erUSUL, thanks
<Warp4> revelnick same thing
<erUSUL> !rootpassword | Warp4
<Warp4> revelnick the root account is there, just no password
<ubottu> Warp4: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Warp4> i know that erUSUL
<seanbrystone_> how do i mount a windows share? (its not really windows its my other Ubuntu thats in the other room)
<bjhaid> thanks Warp4
<Lappie> one last question for the day from me i have the cube thingy checked in ccsm, how do i use it?
<erUSUL> Warp4: then why are you suggesting here to enable the root accaunt?. that is an unsupported configuration
<blakkheim> erUSUL: he was just answering someone's question
<Warp4> erUSUL i was simply answering his question as direct as possible
<erUSUL> seanbrystone_: Places>Network>windows Network
<revelnick> warp4, i'm asking a different question
<xnt14> I'm trying to load glx on my Nvidia G105M, I can login, but when I run glxinfo in a terminal, the computer freezes. How do I fix this?
<bjhaid> erUSUL how do i create a root account then?
<Warp4> yes, revelnick?
<luxii> hi
<erUSUL> bjhaid: you do not need one.
<Lappie> i want to be able to zoom out to the cube just like the youtube vid and the website shows, how do i do this?
<CairoUser> I don't know if this is the place to ask but, does anyone know how to move Cairo dock out from under the bottom taskbar?
<Warp4> bjhaid the account exists already
<bad_cables> hi
<blakkheim> "how do i..?" "you don't need.." :/
<genii> bjhaid: Keep in mind ubuntu is laid out in a way to use sudo always for admin tasks and not to be needing root account or password for anything. Also we do not support ubuntu which the user is running as root
<bad_cables> my hard disk won't boot ubuntu
<revelnick> trying to add a user with a user name that was previously used, and i am not prompted to enter details for the new user
<Warp4> revelnick that's right
<bad_cables> it was working 100% with 9.04 and now it just boots to a shell
<Warp4> revelnick what parameters are you passing with the adduser?
<revelnick> just a name
<luxii> Do I live in inlaterra and you?
<Warp4> revelnick thats correct
<blakkheim> !ot | luxii
<revelnick> so removing a user doesn't remove a user then, it just disables the user?
<ubottu> luxii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bjhaid> genii I am trying to create a file in my etc account, created it with touch on my terminal but it would not allow me save since sudo does not have the roots permission outside the terminal
<bad_cables> !hard disk
<seanbrystone> erUSUL, i cant seem to mount the share, ive gone to the folder in nautilus but it refuses to let me mount it
<luxii> my name  is Luxi
<Warp4> revelnick depends on what you specify on the userdel command line
<Warp4> if you dont specify the option, it removes them from the /etc/passwd and /etc/group files
<bad_cables> what does it mean when you just see the logo and then you get a busybox shell?
<Warp4> bad_cables it means ruh roh :)
<Warp4> bad_cables esp if you just booted the machine :)
<bad_cables> mechanical or software?
<revelnick> warp4, thanks, i'll try to furthur delete the old user
<erUSUL> bad_cables: probably unable to mount the root device for some reason
<genii> bjhaid: Use sudo -i      or sudo -l                    then after whatever commands use "exit"
<luxii> hi
<erUSUL> bad_cables: if you do crtl + D in the busybox shell does the machine continue booting?
<luxii> hellooo
<bad_cables> no idea
<mcdermott> hello
<sharperguy> I don't understand how testdisk can have so many different filesystems but no option for ext2/3...
<mcdermott> i installed wine
<bad_cables> its actually a different ahrd disk
<bjhaid> i dont get you genii, i created a conf file, want to add a text to it and save, how do i do that
<bad_cables> should i download a new boot CD?
<mcdermott> how do i run software now that it shows the game on the desktop as a dvd
<histo> Can you do a server install from the mini.iso?
<luxii> Your can you speak Spanish?
<mcdermott> i clicked on setup
<mcdermott> but nothing is happening
<genii> luxii: The spanish channel is #ubuntu-es   this is the english channel
<seanbrystone> how hard can it be to share a folder from one Ubuntu to the next, and both ubuntu's are 9.10!
<CairoUser> so far for Cairo Docks position I've only found how to move it left and right.
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: what error do you get?
<bad_cables> let me try and CTRL-D erUSUL
<luxii> should i download a new boot CD?
<luxii> <mcdermott> how do i run software now that it shows the game on the desktop as a dvd
<bad_cables> be right back
<seanbrystone> Unable to Mount something
<bjhaid> genii i dont get you genii, i created a conf file, want to add a text to it and save, how do i do that
<histo> seanbrystone: how did you share the folder?
<luxii> should i download a new boot CD?
<luxii> <mcdermott> how do i run software now that it shows the game on the desktop as a dvd
<erUSUL> bjhaid: launcvh the editor with sudo/gksudo
<genii> bjhaid: eg:  sudo -i               cp confilewhatever /to/someplace with restricted write access like /etc
<luxii> hii
<seanbrystone> histo right clicked the folder
<luxii> hello
<histo> seanbrystone: and on the other machine go to places > Network and just browse to the share
<genii> bjhaid: then: exit
<luxii> hola
<luxii> yo hablo español
<FloodBot1> luxii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luxii> y ustedes?
<seanbrystone> histo yeah i see the share, just wont let me mount it
<erUSUL> luxii: te van a hechar
<blakkheim> luxii is going on ignore
<luxii> Espanihs
<genii> luxii: More spanish here will earn you a ban
<histo> seanbrystone: when you double click it you get an error?
<CairoUser> ok. I found how to move the Cairo Dock vertical :)
<histo> seanbrystone: or are you trying to mount from terminal?
<genii> luxii: Use spanish in #ubuntu-es and use english in #ubuntu
<seanbrystone> histo double click
<histo> seanbrystone: what is the error you are getting
<seanbrystone> do i need samba?
<histo> seanbrystone: depends if you created a samba share then you atleast need smbfs on the client
<seanbrystone> Unable to mount location, file doesnt exist
<seanbrystone> oh
<seanbrystone> well ubuntu wouldnt let me share without installing samba
<seanbrystone> which i find odd
<histo> seanbrystone: sry smbclient
<revelnick> Warp4, i was confusing useradd with adduser :) thanks for the help
<seanbrystone> k on sec histo
<Warp4> revelnick sure thing
<histo> seanbrystone:You can share without samba but the default sharing is with samba I believe
<seanbrystone> histo it says its the newest, already installed
<histo> seanbrystone: jsut intsall smbclient
<Warp4> anyone else running OpenVPN AS with Ubuntu Server 9.1 by any chance?
<histo> seanbrystone: open a terminal and try to mount it manually
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: any ore luck if you use Places>connect to Server ?
<luxii> So(Then,Since) not because the Spanish the best not as the Englishman and you do not put with those of Spain please!!
<mcdermott> ive downloaded WINE..... I have a game I would like to PLAY.... how do I install something with WINE???
<histo> seanbrystone: sudo mkdir /mnt/share && sudo mount -t cifs //ip_of_server/folder_name /mnt/share
<histo> mcdermott: you can double click on the setup exe and tell it to open with wine
<histo> mcdermott: or you can open a terminal and wine name_of_file.exe
<mcdermott> great thanx
<oranosx> hey, can anyone tell me how to play sound through headphones/external speakers in Karmic?
<luxii> yo hablo español
<mcdermott> now i need to get some more ram to play
<histo> mcdermott: more help in #winehq
<histo> mcdermott: what game?
<seanbrystone> ursul it wants a domain and password, how do i find domain name?
<root_> hi all
<mcdermott> CrimeCraft
<mcdermott> free to play
<mcdermott> fps mmo
<SolarisBoy> seanbrystone: thats the domain name to whichever host sits that owns the share
<seanbrystone> ok so whats the command to get the domain name?
<SolarisBoy> it may be using WORKGROUP model as well
<histo> mcdermott: if you meet system specs for it you should be okay.
<SolarisBoy> you would need to know which type of setup is on the windows side
<seanbrystone> no its not windows
<tunai> i somehos muted voices and cant find how to un mute
<SolarisBoy> seanbrystone: and if the share is user/password protected and under active directory you need an account with permissions and need to know the domain name...you may be able to smbscan the network and find something out..
<blakkheim> thank you for fixing that
<blakkheim> :/
<bazhang> heh
<blakkheim> genii: you banned everyone
<histo> fixing what?
<jileen> !topics
<jileen> topis
<jileen> topics
<seanbrystone> fail
<seanbrystone> x3
<jpds> 19
<tunai> I muted voices and now cant find anywhere to unmute-.-
<AndyGraybeal> is there anyway i can lock the desktop in such a way that nobody can add a directory or edit the names of the directories that are currently there?  i want them to be able to edit files inside the directories that are there though.
<AndyGraybeal> i just want the desktop locked down.
<Andy80> a GRUB question: suppose I've Ubuntu 9.04 running with / in a partition. Suppose that I've another Ubuntu version on another partition but Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't have it in menu.lst, what is the safest/easiest way to make the second installation available in the other grub menu?
<genii> blakkheim: Yes the shortcut I use for ban made no value for the user "luxii" when i used it since they had left, so having no value there it went global values
<lnkgyv> hello
<genii> blakkheim: Sorted out now
<nwillems> Can anybody help me with finding my way around bugzilla?
<histo> Can you install a server from the mini.iso ?
<jileen> hello
<erUSUL> histo: probably
<thoma323> ciao
<thoma323> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<thoma323> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<GeekSquid> Nwillems: ubuntu uses launchpad.net for bug reporting, bugzilla is not for ubuntu projects, and is not supported here
<oranosx> can anyone help me with getting my headphones to work?
<oranosx> that is, have Ubuntu play to them?
<nwillems> GeekSquid, well I thought maybee this active channel could help me out - can you point me in any direction? I'm looking to learn how to use it as a developer, and while learning trying to fix some bugs in tomcat
<lnkgyv> why in kubuntu, when I set use proxy server for konqueror and then disable this (use direct connect) the package updater for download new packages (all do in gui) still use proxy and then give error: cannot connect to .... that is my proxy?
<r3c4ll_> somebody with experience in libvirt?
<r3c4ll_> using bridges?
<r3c4ll_> no NAT
<Altreus> Hey, where do I change the default terminal shell?
<rohith>   Installed Ubuntu via WUBI, uninstalled using WUBI. A large portion of my hard drive is still being used
<GeekSquid> Nwillems: this channel is only active bc ubuntu is a popular distro... #tomcat would be a better place for uour subject
<lnkgyv> ssory, my distib is Kubuntu Karmic 9.10
<r3c4ll_> nobody has using libvirt, virt-manager?
<nwillems> GeekSquid, sadly that is not a very active channel, thats why I asked here secondly, tried tomcat first
<vhann> Hi, I can't find how to get the system to ask users to change their password on first login (Ubuntu 9.10 using gdm + gnome)
<erUSUL> Altreus: run « chsh »
<Altreus> danke
<vhann> Anybody knows if it is at all possible?
<Jordan> HELP :O
<vhann> Oh
<bazhang> Jordan, with what
<Guest61529> ok so exim4 is sending a mail through gmail every 5 secconds because of my crons
<vhann> it's in passwd manpage, sorry all
<Altreus> erUSUL: Do you know when this takes effect? A new terminal is not using it. Do I have to close all terminals?
<Guest61529> Bazhang: ok so exim4 is sending a mail through gmail every 5 secconds because of my crons
<erUSUL> Altreus: log out and log in
<Altreus> erUSUL: of Gnome?
<Jordan123> So therefore my gmail gets banned.
<erUSUL> Altreus: yes of your session
<GeekSquid> Nwillems: many participants in this channel are new to linux, others are just reading so they can learn, and still others are here to help, I'm pretty certain there aren't any tomcat SME
<Jordan123> because of stupid smtp limits.
<Altreus> erUSUL: Thanks, will do
<erUSUL> Jordan123: configure exim to send email only once in a while (i guess it is possible)
<SolarisBoy> erUSUL: shouldn't he check the crontab?
<Jordan123> See the cron results get sent to root@localhost
<Jordan123> *root@server
<erUSUL> Jordan123: i thought he really wanted that  mail to go out
<Jordan123> I don't want the crons going out
<SolarisBoy> Jordan123: is localhost exim?
<Jordan123> localhost exim?
<SolarisBoy> Jordan123: is exim relaying mail to gmail?
<econdude> Howdy!
<Jordan123> yes.
<Jordan123> SolarisBoy: Yes.
<SolarisBoy> Jordan123: so check cron
<Jordan123> check cron for what?
<econdude> Can anyone recommend a Linux-native XLS password remover? I created a sheet this morning and forgot the password :-X
<SolarisBoy> Jordan123: do you have an entry that sends mail each 5 seconds?
<Jordan123> no
<Jordan123> it sends what happens on my otehr crons
<erUSUL> econdude: this morning... not even last week ;P
<Jordan123> say i have a cron for sphinx it sends one that says that it works.
<Jordan123> So basicly
<Jordan123> It sends a mail to root@server
<Jordan123> As in it wants to send mail to root@server
<SolarisBoy> Jordan123: well you can remove the MAILTO= line in crontab to i believe
<Jordan123> I don't have a mailto line in crontab.
<econdude> erUSUL: I agree! Pathetic :-( Now I'm stuck tho. I saved it as XLS from OO.Org, and completely forgot it
<SolarisBoy> hm
<erUSUL> econdude: sorry i do not know of such a tool ...
<Altreus> Success. Thakns :)
<lnkgyv> how stop periodic sending system email to root@localhost, admin@localhost?
<Jordan123> wait
<Naruto> i can't watch video on my navigator , please help me
<Jordan123> wtf where is crontab config
<econdude> Does anyone else know of a usable tool?
<SolarisBoy> crontab -e
<defsdoor> are they any know issues with apt segfaulting atm in lucid ?
<wcdl> how to watch quicktime videos ?
<bazhang> defsdoor, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | defsdoor
<GeekSquid> !lucid
<ubottu> defsdoor: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<defsdoor> sorry - just read subject :)
<psycho_oreos> wcdl, you need quicktime codec
<wcdl> on ubuntu
<tere> ola
<HSorgYves> morning; is there a command to set the permissions to 777 for folders and 666 for files recursively?
<wcdl> <psycho_oreos> on ubuntu
<tere> aaaaaaaaaaaaa+
<psycho_oreos> yes on ubuntu, it might be in w32codec
<erUSUL> !es | testi_
<ubottu> testi_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wcdl> already have w32codecs and all codecs u can imagine
<erUSUL> testi_: sorry; tab completion mistake
<wcdl> and using geckomediaplayer
<SolarisBoy> HSorgYves: yes chmod -R
<wcdl> but nothing
<psycho_oreos> wcdl, tried playing it through vlc?
<wcdl> <psycho_oreos> i'm sorry, is on webbrowsers
<HSorgYves> SolarisBoy: chmod -R doesn't make a difference between folders/files; if i use "chmod -R 777 folder" then everything will be 777 even my files which should be 666
<bazhang> wcdl, apple trailers?
<wcdl> yes
<bazhang> you need to wget them iirc
<Jordan123> Guys
<SolarisBoy> oh sorry i didn't notice you said _AND_
<Jordan123> I added the mailto thing and it still sends stuff
<wcdl> let me test
<Jordan123> test what?
<psycho_oreos> wcdl, which browser, firefox?
<unop> HSorgYves,  find /path/to/dir -type d -exec chmod 777 {} +  ;  find /path/to/dir -type f -exec chmod 666 {} +
<wcdl> firefox google-chrome
<rohith> I have Installed Ubuntu via WUBI, I uninstalled Ubuntu using WUBI. Now when i boot up i automatically go into windows
<rohith> My Problemm
<rohith> All of my files on my hard drive add up to 16gig(i did this by hand)
<rohith>  but my computer says im using 23gig(right clicked and went to properties on the C drive)
<FloodBot1> rohith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wcdl> chromium
<HSorgYves> unop: thx
<SolarisBoy> unop: =)
<nicolas> hi everyone i got problem to install farsight 2 someone can help me ^
<nicolas> ?
<bazhang> nicolas, windows game?
<superfirelord42> rohith: did you empty your recycler bin?
<unop> HSorgYves, or ... chmod -R 666 /path/to/dir;  chmod -R +X /path/to/dir
<psycho_oreos> chromium isn't officially supported here, so I'll support firefox, if you check about:plugins you'll see there should be entries pointing towards totem/divx and if you installed mplayer along with the firefox plugin you'll also get mplayer support in firefox
<nicolas> bazhang:  no its the add on for audio/video in amsn you need this to get it work
<hiexpo> good afternoon eveyone
<nicolas> configure: error: Need libnice >= 0.0.9 i got this when i try  to install farsight2
<Jordan123> woot
<superfirelord42> !private | rohith
<ubottu> rohith: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan123> I used the dev null code and it wrote it there
<rohith> ah.. my bad.. im like a super noob
<superfirelord42> rohith: no major prob, reason is twofold, one is so if someone gives absolutly horrible advice, others can hopefully stop them from killing a computer
<Kangarooo> i know i can output a command to file like command > textfile also theres pastebinit witch upload output to pastebin.com like command | pastebinit but can i output to launchpad ?
<bazhang> Kangarooo, for bugs?
<rohith> I emptied the recycle bin.. There was only 1mb of stuff in there
<superfirelord42> rohith: reading where wubi stores stuff, hold on
<rohith> alright.. Thanks
<superfirelord42> rohith: i assume you did the uninstall from the Add/Remove programs. What version windows did you install wubi on?
<Kangarooo> bazhang: for example in LP bug report someone ask me to do some command. i can do command and output paste to bug or output make to file and upload file. but easyr would be like command | ubuntu-bug bugnumber or just command | ubuntu-bug and in LP i would search the bug i want the files to be added to.
<Paineless> i need a USB Driver for my blackberry in Ubuntu
<superfirelord42> rohith: check for a c:\ubuntu folder, unless you did a non-standard install
<rohith> Windows XP Home Edition... I deleted that file
<hiexpo> nicolas, sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1600.3 glib
<nicolas> hiexpo:  its ok i got it but now its gstreamer lol
<superfirelord42> rohith: you deleted the file after you ran the uninstaller?
<hiexpo> ok
<rohith> Yes
<superfirelord42> hmm, strange that it would leave the file there after the uninstall...
<bazhang> Kangarooo, not certain there, especially as you have to have a launchpad account and be logged in to respond, as far as I know
<nicolas> hiexpo:  ok i got it to work but now its python
<rohith> I uninstalled via an .exe file called ubuntu-uninstall not the add remove programs
<superfirelord42> rohith: is it still in your add/remove programs? thats the recommended removal technique
<rohith> I deleted the files my self after i ran the un-installer
<pilotbubbles> if someone could PM me about setting up the M Audio KeyStudio 49 USB for playback under audacity or ardour you would be the man or woman
<rohith> Im checking the list is being populated
<brokenbeat> .I just found a PD external to control jack transport.
<rohith> Ubuntu is gone from the list
<superfirelord42> rohith: do you see a c:\wubildr?
<abo> when I'm watching youtube (or other streaming) how can I make the screen not dim and switch off?
<rohith> No... but saw that file before i ran the un-installer
<HSorgYves> unop: even better, thx
<superfirelord42> rohith: those are where it saves stuff, hold on one more second...
<rohith> sure
<Kangarooo> bazhang: yes of course i need to be loged in. but so now there isnt such command like pastebinit only for launchpad ?
<superfirelord42> rohith: thats a clean install, the only explanation i can think of could be NTFS corruption. this can be caused by improper shutdown on the computer
<bazhang> Kangarooo, not to my knowledge, at least regarding pastebinit
<superfirelord42> rohith: to fix this, you need to have to have windows run a chkdsk /r, generally it will ask you to do a boot time scan. do so. when it is done, it may have a large file or two in the recovered folder, or you may just have accurate free space. either way, it should fix it.
<rohith> Alright.. Do you think Ubuntu un-installed completely?
<ambit> is there a way to jump from hardy (8.04) to karmic from through an upgrade?
<Ganymede> does anyone know of a fuse filesystem that mounts not one tar/rar/7z/zip archive but mirrors a directory and expands all archives into browseable folders?
<superfirelord42> rohith: yes, unless you still see an option to boot into ubuntu when you start, it is completely removed. i hope you install a ubuntu sometime again. I like it at least. :P
<rohith> Yea.. im going to install it again
<GeekSquid> Kangarooo: pastebin.com changed their api, so change /usr/bin/pastebinit default pastebin to pastebin.ca.. fixes it
<bazhang> ambit, not to karmic but to Lucid once its released
<rohith> I corrupeted the xorg.conf file.. so im re-installing. Thank You so much for your help :)
<ambit> bazhang: so i have to do a fresh install to get karmic
<superfirelord42> rohith: no prob, make sure you get the size stuff with ntfs worked out before re-install. i am pretty sure ntfs is corrupt.
<bazhang> ambit, or do a multi version upgrade path
<serverduck> Is there a program on ubuntu that can give me the coords on a gif file for an image map?
<ambit> bazhang: im just going to do a fresh install cause im lazy, thanks
<nicolas> No package 'pygobject-2.0' how i can find or install this ? thanks
<bazhang> ambit, you dont have a separate home partition by chance?
<ischliky> ive noticed that in the current ubuntu it supports wallpaper groups that swap over time, anyone know where i can look on info on where to get more or make my own? there seems to be no documentation on what is doing it
<cousteau> is there a way to make UNR boot faster? right now it's slow as hell
<cousteau> (1 minute or so)
<trism> nicolas: it is in python-gobject
<ardchoille> nicolas: apt-cache search python | grep gobject
<wad> How much disk space does the normal Ubuntu 9.10 require?
<nicolas> ok thanks i found it with that really apreciate
<ardchoille> yw
<Paineless> i need a USB Driver for my blackberry in Ubuntu
<ardchoille> nicolas: you can also narrow your search down to filter only package names: apt-cache search -n python | grep gobject
<nicolas> ok
<nicolas> No package 'gst-python-0.10' found this is the same for this one ^
<nicolas> ?
<ambit> bazhang: no, its my moms work pc and she needs an upgrade, im home for a little bit and was looking for a quick fix to upgrade
<Paineless> i need a USB Driver for my blackberry in Ubuntu. I tried installing "Barry" but cant seem to figure it out
<pilotbubbles> the suck
<wcdl> installed totem-mozilla but still can't watch videos on www.apple.com/trailers
<rohith> Is 3D graphics acceleration supported by 9.10... for ATI cards?
<blakkheim> rohith: ati support in linux is not very good
<soreau> rohith: Yes.
<MindVirus> Whenever I kill maximus, some daemon restarts it. Can someone help me find the root of this?
<ardchoille> nicolas: apt-cache search -n python | grep gst
<bazhang> Paineless, you mean barry-util ?
<wcdl> installed totem-mozilla but still can't watch videos on www.apple.com/trailers... any help?
<bazhang> wcdl, right, you need to wget them
<rohith> How do you enable it.. I was trying before.. and i corrupted my xorg.conf file
<wcdl> bazhang: how?
<Paineless> bazhang~ umm.. :P maybe ?
<wcdl> wget www.google.com/trailers/......?
<bazhang> Paineless, apt-cache search barry for the packages, or check in synaptic package manager
<Heimdall> Hello, someone in here knows Perl and xChat ? :P
<soreau> rohith: All radeon cards from the old 7000 to the r5xx series cards have 3D support OOTB on 9.10 with the open radeon driver. In Lucid, it will also have 3D support for hd2-4xxx cards as well. Alternatively, there is the proprietary fglrx driver that only supports hd2-4xxx
<iceroot> Heimdall: #perl #xchat
<soreau> rohith: Which card do you have?
<jileen> what is the best irc client for ubuntu ?
<rohith> I had 8.something... and let me check
<Heimdall> iceroot, thx =)
<bazhang> jileen, no best, matter of opinion
<waltercool> i got a lucid bug... how can i report it?
<MindVirus> Anyone have any advice?
<claws> helo all !
<frankS2> http://pastie.org/856490 <= hell im trying to set managed mode on my wlan card.. but it doesnt set... this happends also if i try to set the essid. someone help me please :)
<soreau> rohith: Check the output of 'lspci|grep VGA' from your terminal
<iceroot> !bug | waltercool
<ubottu> waltercool: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<iceroot> waltercool: also use #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> waltercool, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<waltercool> thanks
<jileen> bazhang what irc client do you use ?
<lantizia> Does anyone else get an issue where the window manager drags the wrong window around (i.e. not the one you selected?)
<bazhang> jileen, xchat
<jileen> thx bazhang
<decto> lantizia, many issues but not that
<claws> i Have now...problems launching ksnake... it say something about child process. any qlue ?
<rohith> ATI Mobility radeon x300
<lantizia> decto, I think it's only when visual settings is set to None
<soreau> ! who | rohith
<ubottu> rohith: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lantizia> decto, say you've had firefox full screen on 1 screen, and VLC full screen on another... you go for drag VLC down (so it restores from maximized) and instead your cursor jumps over to firefox
<soreau> rohith: The fglrx driver does not support that card on 9.10. You will have to use the open radeon driver, which should have already been working
<Paineless> bazhang~ ok, its installed. now what
<claws> i Have now...problems launching ksnake... it say something about child process. any qlue ?
<rohith> soreau:  ATI Mobility radeon x300
<soreau> rohith: Are you trying to run a specific program that requires direct rendering?
<bazhang> Paineless, its a command line utility, perhaps it has a help file or a manual page (no blackberry here, sorry not help more)
<rohith> No.. I was trying to get desktop effects working..
<Paineless> bazhang~ np thanks
<datz> Hi, just coming back to confirm that apt-get update didn't install kernel updates... was talking to chili(something) yesterday
<soreau> rohith: Did you install or attempt to install fglrx at any point on this install?
<blakkheim> datz: apt-get doesn't upgrade anything
<blakkheim> datz: apt-get update doesn't upgrade anything
<rohith>  soreau: No it came installed with it.. But it still wouldnt let me use the effect
<SomeoneE1se> how do I enable bluetooth for my user?  if I run bluetooth* as root it works but if I run it as a my user it can't find or interact with any other devices
<datz> sorry upgrade*
<blakkheim> datz: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<jileen> i just installed ubuntu karmic on a acer aspire one eeepc (intel GM945 video card) and the display is very bad, how i can do to have better display ?
<soreau> rohith: 9.10 does not come with fglrx pre-installed
<datz> blakkheim: that will install kernel updates?
<blakkheim> datz: that will install all available upgradess
<esref> yes
<claws> i Have now...problems launching ksnake... it say something about child process. any qlue ??
<MindVirus> Whenever I kill maximus, some daemon restarts it. Can someone help me find the root of this?
<hyraxes> how do I edit a 3G connection in hardy? thanks
<rohith> hummm.. i had a old install disk with like 8 dot some thing... I click upgrade
<claws> for those who dont know...ksnake is a game
<soreau> rohith: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<claws> its a snake like game
<datz> blakkheim: cool. I actually like the fact that there is full-upgrade, and upgrade. :)  But what will happen if I let kernel updates pile up? Can I install the lastest one without installing the ones I missed?
<claws> and it wont start
<abo> when I'm watching youtube (or other streaming) how can I make the screen not dim and switch off?
<claws> because...its not able to launch child process
<rohith> My ubuntu crashed.. im on windows..
<claws> now how do i get pass that
<claws> do i need to turn something on ?
<claws> or....
<claws> i need to turn of some kind of child filtering stuff
<soreau> rohith: Then there's not much I can help you with. My recommendation would be to install a recent version of ubuntu fresh
<njbair> have any issues come up recently with nvidia drivers? Mine stopped working out of the blue this week.
<soreau> rohith: Compiz should work even on a live cd of 9.10 with your card
<soreau> rohith: out of the box, without installing any driver (it's already installed)
<claws> so...nobody knows anything about child process ?
<rohith> Alright... How can i create a partion.. (Last time installed within windows lots of issues)
<datz> abo: try : SYstem -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<claws> is it by default or......
<sonywaperita> olaa
<datz> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<claws> do i need to install it....
<sonywaperita> ay  alguien??
<silentx> hey ..
<datz> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<soreau> rohith: First thing would be to get a recent version of ubuntu booting through cd or usb
<python> claws, what are you referring to?
<sonywaperita> español??
<datz> no, english
<sonywaperita> ok
<rohith> I got that.. I have the latest version on Ubuntu on a cd..
<fbianconi> !es | sonywaperita
<ubottu> sonywaperita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sonywaperita> i dont sepeking english very well
<heroin> wc
<Paineless> ok, so i installed barry-util, anyone know how to use it command line ?
<silentx> i'm testing ... :#
<rohith> soreau: I already have new version on Ubuntu on a CD
<Adross> is there a way to disable a view if the result is going to be empty?
<j3rg> hey anyone uses kismet
<claws> python: ksnake... the game... i downloaded it.. tried to start. but it say's "Failed to execute child process 'ktron' (no such file or directory "
<sonywaperita> español??
<sonywaperita> spanish???
<cousteau> sonywaperita: entra en #ubuntu-es
<blakkheim> sonywaperita: english only
<cousteau> escribe:   /join #ubuntu-es
<python> claws: do you have ktron installed?
<soreau> rohith: Ok, so boot it and start installing it. When you get to the partitioning section, just install over your old ubuntu install
<claws> python: let me check that out
<Paineless> ok, so i installed barry-util, anyone know how to use it command line ? trying to use my blackberry in ubuntu
<danial> how do we install bin file in ubuntu 9.10
<rohith> soreau: I had a single partition... I installed with in windows
<SomeoneE1se> is there a way to enable a non root user to use the bluetooth device or do I need to run the programs as root?
<jileen> i just installed ubuntu karmic on a acer aspire one eeepc (intel GM945 video card) and the display is very bad, how i can do to have better display ?
<CyberGabber> Paineless: Try in terminal:  man barry-util
<chelz> two more months!
<histo> IS there still a server kernel in 9.10?
<Paineless> CyberGabber~ No manual entry for barry-util
<soreau> rohith: Ah well that just means you'll have slower more problematic linux
<blakkheim> Paineless: dpkg -S barry-util | grep man
<soreau> rohith: Just uninstall it through windows, then install it with your live cd. It can automatically shrink your window partition and install ubuntu on an ext file system
<Paineless> blakkheim~ ok it just went to the next prompt
<histo> nvm I found it.
<histo> pae
<blakkheim> Paineless: then i don't think there is any manpages included with it
<Paineless> blakkheim~ Barry is a GPL C++ library for interfacing with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld
<Paineless> blakkheim~ do you think im supposed to compile something ?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<marie-louise> how can i turn off the sound during booting up?
<sebsebseb> marie-louise: system > preferences > sound and some where in there I think
<MindVirus> Whenever I kill maximus, some daemon restarts it. Can someone help me find the root of this?
<CyberGabber> Paineless: Maybe:  barry-util --help
<Paineless> blakkheim~ here's the debian details site : http://packages.debian.org/sid/utils/barry-util
<fbianconi> MindVirus, what is maximus?
<movicont> it's in the netbook remix
<movicont> and makes the windows maximize
<Paineless> CyberGabber~ same "command not found"
<marie-louise> sebsebseb: i already muted "alert volume" so i don't get any sounds while logging in, but how do i turn off the sound which comes when GDM starts up?
<Lappie> i was here a lil ago and asked about the cube effects of ccsm, and quite obviously i did not know much about it, well, i just wondered why no body bothered to tell me that i had to hit ctrl and alt then l mouse click to see the cube?
<rohith> soreau: I installed Ubuntu inside windows.. I have completely removed it... Im trying to re-install it on a separate partition, So I have the option to create a partition during the installation?
<sebsebseb> marie-louise: not sure about that one, but you could change to another one that doesn't have a sound, such as KDM, the KDE one
<soreau> rohith: Yes. in fact, ubuntu can automate this process for you and guess some good sizes based on your pc setup
<cousteau> speaking of which, is there any work in progress for a "de-wubi" tool?
<coldfire> Can someone help me encrypt a file? i made the key but when i right click on the file there is no enrypt option
<Paineless> CyberGabber, blakkheim~ i looked through my /usr/bin, there is no executable for it
<rohith> soreau: awsome.. Is this a user friendly? or should i get out an other computer while i install the it?
<DanDare> Hello. I using Ubuntu8 Live CD to rescue some files on NTFS partition. It's _secure_ to record files on NTFS partitions in this version of Ubuntu ?
<CyberGabber> Paineless: "command not found" ?  Type the part: barr   en press TABkey twice, does it present the tool?
<sebsebseb> DanDare: secure?
<Flonne> hey does anyone know if there is a way to check current upload/download speed from a terminal
<Flonne> ?
<Paineless> CyberGabber~ no it doesn't, there is no executable for it to present
<DanDare> sebsebseb: Its realiable? Can I damage file system by recording/deleting files on the NTFS partition ?
<marie-louise> sebsebseb: but i don't want to change
<sebsebseb> DanDare: as long as your Windows install  was shut down properly,  should be no problem to access the partition using that Live CD,  and then do what you want to do with the files
<DanDare> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> DanDare: it's fine to use  a  Ubuntu 7.10 or later  CD for what you want to do
<DanDare> sebsebseb: I remember in the past the NTFS file system support warns you about not using it to make changes on NTFS
<Lappie> my point is that there are many noobs that dont know much about anything linux, incl ubuntu, and some of us dont get much out of reading pages and pages of info esp when were looking for something specific, and , when learning windows i found that sometimes with (good intentions) advanced settings n things were changed w/o the person knowing what the heck they were doing, this is not a complaint or a whine, its just a suggestion
<Lappie> , please remember to cover the basics when helping someone ok
<sebsebseb> Lappie: I just joined here a little while ago, I wonder who all of that, was to
<sebsebseb> marie-louise: Ok why do you  want GDM to not make any sound?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html Lappie here are some basics
<marie-louise> sebsebseb: because it is annoying
<sebsebseb> marie-louise: Are you new to Ubuntu?  Is 9.10 your first version?
<Lappie> no on in specific, i just wanted to remind that some of us noobs arent as savy as most of the peeps here trying to help and that if they would ask some basic questions like, for me instance, do you know how to see the cube when you switch between workspaces, i would have said no
<Lappie> but i did not know how to phrase my issue, because like i said, i am very much a noob
<marie-louise> sebsebseb: no i have been using gentoo for the last two years, but i've never used gdm before
<sebsebseb> marie-louise: oh
<bazhang> Lappie, well reading the guide I linked you would eliminate many of those issues
<sebsebseb> marie-louise: 9.10 uses a later version of GDM,  which is not that customizalbe compared to the old version.
<aeiou> is there a guide anywhere that explains how to correctly configure a server so that its secure to give out shh access to users?
<histo> aeiou: you can use keys or you can use fail2ban
<histo> !ssh | aeiou
<ubottu> aeiou: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<histo> aeiou: I like fail2ban
<Lappie> thats all i was saying, i do believe you guys are doing a great job, and bazhang, like i said, i dont get much from reading pages and pages of info when its a totally new enviroment, like learning a new language wo learning some of the basic words n such
<Dunkirk> marie-louise: I've been on Gentoo for the past 4 years. I, too, would like to silence GDM. Unfortunately, the gdm which ships with Ubuntu is really stripped down in the ability to configure things.
<aeiou> histo, i meant more about securing the server, so users with access cannot destroy everything
<bazhang> Lappie, reading is required. that is a great resource I linked you to
<Lappie> infact, i dont even know how to pronounce ubuntu i think its u-bunt-u :)
<marie-louise> Dunkirk: so it's impossible to mute it?!
<marie-louise> sebsebseb: i see
<Lappie> ty i will deff check it out, but im more of a hands on person
<Dunkirk> marie-louise: I'm looking around in /etc/gdm...
<fbianconi> marie-louise, http://tacticalvim.wordpress.com/2009/11/27/disable-gdm-ready-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<Lappie> i crashed win 3.x millions of times, but by the time i was finished i could tell someone just about anything about it
<rohith> soreau: Thanks for the help/info im going to re-install Ubuntu now
<Nallep_> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq presario 900, and it loads grub but then the screen goes black and nothing happens.  How do I fix this?
<Lappie> again, i am very greatfull of everyons help, and please keep it up,
<kimberly> hi all
<Younder> Nallep_, try booting into text mode
<kimberly> anyone know of logitech webcam drivers for ubuntu?
<fabien> Hello all
<srinath_man> Nallep_: Recovery Mode
<Younder> Nallep_, at the grub prompt choose edit and add a -text option
<fabien> I use dualscreen but I have two cursors. Any idea ?
<Younder> Nallep_, well it sound like it doesn't recognize your graphics driver
<aeiou> are there any good ACL guides?
<Dunkirk> marie-louise: I'm not finding anything.
<Nallep_> ok I'm booting into recovery mode, I'm at the recovery menu
<marie-louise> Dunkirk: hold on
<CyberGabber> Paineless: I have no answer to your issue, but maybe you have to read this, (search for barry-util on this site): http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1265727.html
<Younder> aeiou: ACL?
<Dunkirk> I also note that they removed the ability to use GDM to remote-login to other systems with XDMCP (or whatever it was).
<aeiou> access control lists
<rohith> What version supports ati radeon mobility x300 (I want to use desktop effects)
<aeiou> i want to setup a server that i can give ssh access to the users, but want to secure it so they arent able to trash the server
<Dunkirk> fabien: Lucky you! Some people pay extra for that!
<Lappie> ohh nice guide good suggestion bazhang, i just might get something out of this :)
<Nallep_> Younder, srinath_man I have a root shell now,
<Dunkirk> aeiou: You may be interested in rssh.
<CyberGabber> Paineless: and this: http://www.commonitman.com/2009/12/sync-blackberry-on-ubunty-904.html
<marie-louise> Dunkirk: http://tacticalvim.wordpress.com/2009/11/27/disable-gdm-ready-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/ this other user sent me that
<marie-louise> fbianconi: thank you
<fabien> Dunkirk : Okay ;) But I can's fix this small bug...
<aeiou> Dunkirk, i want users to be able to move files, compile software etc all in their home directories
<aeiou> just i want to secure the rest of the system - would this be possible with rssh?
<Dunkirk> marie-louise: Way cool! Thanks for that!
<Dunkirk> aeiou: Then that's just permissions.
<marie-louise> Dunkirk: thank fbianconi ;)
<rohith> What version of Ubuntu supports ati radeon mobility x300 ( I want to use desktop effects)?
<Nallep_> how do I disable the graphics driver?
<aeiou> Dunkirk, would ACL give me better security compared to posix?
<Paineless> CyberGabber~ thanks
<Dunkirk> aeiou: Well, ACL's are really complicated, and probably not worth the hassle. There's really a lot of subtle power in the standard Unix permissions.
<Younder> aeiou: well you can chroot. also set /home and /var on seperate partions as that simplifies soe things. also set local stuff in /uer/local so it doesn't disturb the standard updates. That makes the system easier to maintain
<dr3mro> hi please can any one help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<marie-louise> alright, goodnight Dunkirk and fbianconi!
<Younder> aeiou: inparticular you can then easelly backup with dump
<Dunkirk> aeiou: If you want people to be able to compile software, there's only so much "locking down" you can do, as compiling software is going to require access to lots and lots of programs, scratch space, system resources (like memory and filehandles), etc.
<Younder> aeiou: I assume only /avr /home /usr/local are interesting to back up. Of cource you should have a ubuntu CD of your current version as well
<Younder> var
<Koltor> I am running the x64 version of Ubuntu 9.10. For the past 2 days(haven't installed any new programs within the same time frame). I've started to encounter problems after I lock my computer, (ctrl+alt+l), then come back and unlock it. After unlocking, I am unable to open any programs. Any ideas?
<Younder> aeiou: Having dump on a seperate partion prevents DOS attacks from overwriting your system area if log files get really large
<Dunkirk> aeiou: On a related idea, what about creating a virtual machine in something like KVM or VirtualBox (I use both for various things), and letting them "have at it" in the VM?
<Younder> aeiou, also check /etc/limis for setting user quota, max processes, disk space, restict acess time etc
<aeiou> Dunkirk, i was thinking it would be a lot more  performant to not run VMs
<Younder> aeiou, clever use of groups simplifies things
<Dunkirk> aeiou: You'd be surprised at how fast VM's run, especially Linux-on-Linux with KVM.
<aeiou> these guys give ssh with their hosting http://www.webfaction.com/
<Dunkirk> aeiou: But you're right, there's a tradeoff. It's just not as much as you'd think.
<aeiou> so i know its definately possbible to do securely
<aeiou> Dunkirk, that would mean each user running their own apache etc
<Dunkirk> aeiou: They're probably "jailing" like Younder is talking about. There's much less to setup for just a web server, as opposed to compiler chains.
<rohith> Please someone help me... What version of Ubuntu supports ati radeon mobility x300 (I want to use Desktop Effects)?
<Dunkirk> aeiou: But, yea, same basic idea.
<aeiou> Dunkirk, they arent jailing, you can see everything - just files are locked down
<aeiou> and you can compile your own programs in your home directory
<vasilis> eimai gamatos
<vasilis> k gamw ta paidia
<Nallep_> I just install ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq presario 900 laptop, when I boot up I just get a black screen and nothing else happens, I'm currently booted into recovery mode root shell, how do I fix it so I can sue my computer?  I don't care much about hardware acceleration, just want to be able to use it.
<viliny_> hey!
<dr3mro> hi please can any one help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<viliny_> i just got the 2.6.33 kernel installed from ubuntu kernels -> where do i find a nvidia driver to go along with this?
#ubuntu 2010-03-06
<pingun8> someone please tell me, where can I find the notes from the "tomboy"? i need to save them in to an portable device
<seanbrystone> pingun8, i think its in /.local/share/tomboy
<nhak> i have a question about mount, after mouting a parition by add a entry for this partition in /etc/fstab and sudo mount -a , it must work right? And I do not have to change anything when my computer restarts ?
<Nallep_> nhak assuming it mounts properly when you run mount -a, then ya it should remount on reboot
<pingun8> seanbrystone, thanks, they are there...
<seanbrystone> np man
<mohadib_> i used to could middle click in firefox, and move the mouse to scroll
<mohadib_> is that not possible anymore?
<seanbrystone> pingun8, do you also know you can sync tomboy notes using Ubuntu One?
<sixofour> everytime my laptop shutdown with a hard power off, kubuntu looses my desktop profile settings, which also breaqks other things, such as firefox not having flash...how do i fix this?
<pingun8> seanbrystone, no, i didn't think of that. I don't want things to be attached to something, i want good, old-fashioned, and darn simple "EXPORT" function... it's the best))
<seanbrystone> ok :)
<dr3mro> hi please can any one help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<ZhangCamilo> Hello, I have a question, does any one know how to get the text effects MS Office 2007 has on OOo? thank you.
<Nallep_> what package is the fglrx driver in I need to uninstall it
<fbianconi> dr3mro, chack again in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<dr3mro> fbianconi,
<dr3mro> fbianconi,  thank you
<chasedawg> Inspiron 1525 won't find wireless card. Any help?
<fbianconi> you're welcome
<david___> guysm I seem to be having an issue with ubuntu. I rebooted my computer today and now after the splash screen it goes to a screen with nothing but a black background and two white lines
<dr3mro> fbianconi, I have created and collected and modified about more than 27 nautilus action and script to make nautilus more productive for novice users and I will release them soon this was the last one thank you
<aeiou> david___, that does seem like an issue
<david___> any suggestions?
<spiffwalker> does anyone know why this doesnt work? sudo echo "@hourly `cat ~/file `" >> /etc/crontab   Error I get is permission denied
<sharperguy> I accidentally reformatted my external harddrive. I tried to recover it with testdisk, and it found one partition but the one with the stuff i care about seems to be damaged and has no files... where can i go from here?
<chasedawg> Inspiron 1525 won't find wireless card. Any help?
<ZhangCamilo> Sharperguy: have you tried mounting the HD into Ubuntu?
<mcw> does anyone here know about XBMC
<sharperguy> ZhangCamilo, I haven't written the new partition table yet just in case
<mcw> got a question
<serverduck> chasedawg, tried System>administrator>Hardware Drivers?
<ZhangCamilo> sharperguy, have you tried looking the files on Windows?
<serverduck> chasedawg, *Administration
<chasedawg> serverduck: its not even detecting it.
<mcw> ghjmty
<dr3mro> fbianconi, can you please help me with files with spaces ???
<sharperguy> ZhangCamilo, Well it would just show up as a blank hard drive right? No partition tabl
<mcw> ghmmmjhmjhmdj
<mcw> w4rt5uje65khmnstyjtyj
<AntORG> Shaperguy, if the data is really that important stop trying to save it immedtiately and send it to a company specialised on data recovery. everything you do to try to save data by yourself will only potentially corrupt data
<sekyourbox> anyone know how to actually *edit* in Ghex
<david___> to expand on what i said before, pressing the power button makes them go away, and later halt the system
<serverduck> chasedawg, 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<blueyed> sharperguy: wait a minute..
<chasedawg> serverduck: thanks so so so so so much.
<sharperguy> AntORG, well it isn't worth doing that unfortunately. I'm not going to write anything to the drive until I'm sure it's the right thing to do
<fbianconi> dr3mro, did you copy the double quotes around "$@" ?
<dr3mro> fbianconi, yes
<Dan_E> what is the rule of thumb for the size of the linux swap file? %?
<sharperguy> blueyed,
<sharperguy> ^ok
<ZhangCamilo> I would like to ask again, does any know if OpenOffice is capable of the text effects Office 2007 has?
<sharperguy> Dan_E, usually double your ram but I think you can do with less if you have a lot of ram
<ZhangCamilo> Like the glow, and reflection?
<blueyed> sharperguy: oh.. looked up a tool to recommend, I've meant testdisk and you've tried that already.
<fbianconi> dr3mro, right, you need to put double quotes around $i variables as well
<Nallep_> Can anyone help me get my new install of ubuntu 9.10 working? just installed on a compaq presario 900 and now gets a black screen on bootup after grub starts up
<pingun8> hello guys. please tell me how much difference does it make if the linux mint partition is located at the beginning of closer to the (2/3 of) end of the hard drive?
<blueyed> sharperguy: like advices, get it to a pro, if the data is important
<Dan_E> 1 gig
<dr3mro> fbianconi, ok i will try
<blueyed> very recommended apparently: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<cwebber> anyone out there know why a file in /var/www owned by www-data:www-data with permissions of 644 or even 777 would not be able to be opened by php?
<fbianconi> dr3mro, and whenever a variable with spaces appear
<sharperguy> blueyed, thanks
<aeiou> cwebber, can apache read inside var?
<Dan_E> in general do things work better with a bigger swap file?
<linxeh> depends on what you are doing
<blueyed> Dan_E: no
<linxeh> generally, no. get more ram
<Dan_E> partition for linux is like 37 gig
<linxeh> Dan_E: how much ram? how big is your swap partition?
<linxeh> (or swap file)
<jileen> some one play anarchy online on linux ?
<Dan_E> 1 gig ram
<Dan_E> 1.88 gig swap
<Lostinspace_46> Is this the newest tutorial for Sphinx?   http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/sphinx/tutorial.html
<viliny> how to kill x server in xfce?
<cwebber> aeiou: yep... if is freaking weird... php can read the index.php file but not fopen text files in the data
<linxeh> Dan_E: sounds about right for that system - if you can get more ram do, but otherwise that should be ok - just dont open too many things at once etc
<linxeh> cwebber: permissions ?
<Dan_E> i have noticed my mouse acting funny lately
<linxeh> oh I see
<cwebber> linxeh: the permissions are correct
<linxeh> are you sure its getting it from that location ?
<cwebber> yep
<sekyourbox> answer, remove the "type conversion dialog"
<Dan_E> not responding well at times
<cwebber> error output says as much
<szuwax> hi how to install mobility ati  hd 5650 on 9.10
<njbair> can a kernel update mess up the nvidia driver?
<cwebber> njbair: yes
<szuwax> *driver
<njbair> that must be what happened. Now I don't have any nvidia drivers listed in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<vasilis>  
<szuwax> dont work :/
<dr3mro> fbianconi, it works but when i did the loop for unhide script it gave me error unexpected end of file
<dr3mro> fbianconi, never mind i fixed it it needed to add done to end of script thank you
<Dan_E> any fixes for that problem?
<Barckl3y> Someone knows IRC server in spanish?
<unop> cwebber, does the file already exist? and what mode are you specifying to fopen() if any?
<szuwax> you must search:P
<GeekSquid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Barckl3y> gracias ubottu ,, ahi voy a ver
<donvito2> were is located the sudo folder
<szuwax> how to instal ati driver for hd 5650 on ubuntu 9.10 ??
<cwebber> unop: yes it exists and i am having issues with "r" and "a"
<donvito2> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<cwebber> does ubuntu run selinux
<melow01> I have an USB WiFi stick and I'd like to find out what chip its using inside... is there a command to find out that information?
<unop> cwebber, what are the permissions on the file ?  and its containing directory?
<cwebber> now there is something crazy
<Linux000> melow01: lspci or lsusb
<cwebber> i just browsed to the folder using a gui browser and got nothing back
<donvito2> how can i make a folder writeable readable
<incog> wow thats a lot of nicks
<donvito2> because some files cannot write in here
<incog> irssi is so ugly
<PMantis> WOW, has anyone seen the blatant ignorance in this article??  LOL  http://www.9computerstore.com/2010/03/04/latest-ubuntu-10-04-ltslucid-lynx-operating-system/
<cwebber> well crap
<fbianconi> cwebber, no selinux, just appArmor
<shadows090> has anybody set up the go programming tools on ubuntu? I'm having problems with .all/.bash
<hal> I have a problem with framebuffer.  I have configured the grub menu with two sets of kernel parameters, one with vga=ask and one with vga=318 (which is the resolution which choose when I select the vga=ask option)
<cwebber> i moved the old dir out of the way, created a new one and what do you know, it works
 * cwebber is going to file this in wtf and move on
<melow01> Linux000, thanks, I'll try those
<Nallep_> well I think I solved the black screen on boot up, I removed the quiet splash from the kernel boot and it boots up now, why is that?
<linxeh> cwebber: selinux or some form of ACL stuff going on ?
<great_canadian> do i just ask question here?
<ikonia> yes
<incog> oh, xchat
<ikonia> great_canadian: as long as it's about ubuntu
<great_canadian> It is sort of lol
<hal> booting with vga=ask and choosing 318 works perfectly.  however, when I boot to the other option, using the window manager works...
<donvito2> fuck off this channel
<donvito2> this is bad
<donvito2> no one helps
<FloodBot1> donvito2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * iflema yo
<ZhangCamilo> Does any one know how I can manually change the screen resolution?
<hal> but swithcing to the terminal using ctrl+alt+Fx results in a blank screen
<hal> can any one suggest how I can fix this please?
<cwebber> linxeh: no effing clue
<linxeh> cwebber: :o
<cwebber> linxeh: my guess is there was some weirdness from the tarball coming from an HFS+ filesystem
<great_canadian> I have a hard drive from another PC an HP Pavillion a1640n that I have connected to this machine which is Ubuntu 9.10 what I want to do is view the hidden recovery partition on that second drive because at present it remains hidden when I co to places > Computer
<psvasti> HEY SO THIS IS AN AFRICAN THING SO WHERE ARE ALL THE AFRICANS LOL
<great_canadian> is it possible to make it visible?
<ikonia> !coc > donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2, please see my private message
<ikonia> !guidelines > donvito2
<xaphrael> hello
<PMantis> psvasti: UR being rude
<linxeh> cwebber: maybe a hidden .htaccess ?
<cwebber> linxeh: naw
<linxeh> cwebber: normally the hfs+ stuff is in , prefix directories
<cwebber> linxeh: it is one of those oddball things that really isnt even worth trying to figure out
<linxeh> yer
<linxeh> :)
<ChrisMorgan> I had a Google Chrome menu item which I didn't want any more, so I unticked it in the menu editor.  Now I have no menu items in the Applications menu and the menu editor won't start either :-(
<ChrisMorgan> I think it's alacarte that's the menu editor (from an article on linux.about.com), so I tried running it in a terminal.
<hal> can anyone offer any suggestions about my framebuffer problem, please?
<ChrisMorgan> xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError: not well-formed (invalid token): line 10, column 61
<great_canadian> does anyone know how to safely unhide a partition on hard drive so that it can be viewed and explored?
<ChrisMorgan> Can anyone tell me where this XML file is so I can fix it?  The traceback doesn't tell me much :-(
<GeekSquid> ChrisMorgan: try doing ALT-F2 and running alacarte ... threre isn't just one XML anymore
<ChrisMorgan> GeekSquid: that's the point, it's failing
<brjann> great_canadian: what do you mean by unhide?
<ChrisMorgan> Seeing that it wouldn't run that way, I ran it in a terminal, that's how I got that error message.
<ChrisMorgan> It had just been failing silently
<GeekSquid> ChrisMorgan: what version of ubuntu?
<ChrisMorgan> 9.10
<claws> ikonia in bad mood today
<ikonia> no
<claws> :P
<Dravekx> how do I move a file? MV?
<great_canadian> i have a second hard drive in my pc right now from an HP computer that won't load into its recovery manager to restore it back to factory setting.....I want to unhide the factory image partition to see it I might be able to use Ubuntu to create image disks
<Dravekx> how do I move a file? MV?
<ChrisMorgan> A vague suspicion has occurred to me... the one I unticked would be to /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --app="http://mail.google.com/mail/#inbox"; maybe Chrome used single quotes for the attribute value but alacarte in unticking it broke that and the XML well-formedness.
<Dravekx> how do I move a file? MV?
<ChrisMorgan> I'm just going through MenuEditor.py to see if  I can track down the file...
<ChrisMorgan> Dravekx: mv
<Dravekx> k
<nube> Right place for ubuntu help?
<Linux000> nube: yes it is
<brjann> great_canadian: oh, okay. "unhiding" a partition involves editing the partition table, which is difficult to ever call "safe" unless you know precisely what you're doing
<great_canadian> yeah and i am new to ubuntu and it seems way to easy to screw it up
<abysse> good evening a quick question : what are the cmd line to set router and subway mask
<abysse> ?
<ikonia> abysse: route and ifconfig are a good set
<nube> I have an issue with my mouse, it will work for a few minutes and just die. Tried three fifferent mouses (mice?)
<ChrisMorgan> Uh oh... this ~/.config/menus stuff looks confusing :-(
<abysse> ikonia: :) so it is sudo -f ifconfig 192.168.2.7?
<nube> Wirless keuboard continues to work
<ikonia> abysse: no, I suggest you check the man page for the syntax
<brjann> great_canadian: i agree. if i were you i'd try and find another way, unfortunately
<abysse> ikonia ok tx
<jerseyboy357> good evening
<nube> any ideas?
<great_canadian> brjann ok thanks... i'll come back for last resort
<Linux000> nube: None here
<brjann> great_canadian: okay :) good luck!
<great_canadian> thanks
<hal> ok, another question - for what types of changes to grub's menu.1st file is it necessary to run grub-update?
<Linux000> nube: What kind of mouse?
<steph291> Hi guys !
<jerseyboy357> hi
<jerseyboy357> whats goin on ppl
<spydon> can I give an account root-right by giving it a special user-id below 1000?
<hal> what if you just add another menu item, with very slightly different parameters?
<steph291> I have a technical problem with ubuntu 9.10, Eclipse and Zend framework
<nube> microsoft wireless, wired and some no name brand
<brjann> spydon: no, userids have no special meaning in that regard
<nube> all are laser op
<ChrisMorgan> Ah HAH!
<ChrisMorgan> Problem found: & not turned into &amp;
<spydon> brjann, hmm, okay, how do I add users to the sudoers file the easiest way then?
<Pici> spydon: add them to the admin group.
<steph291> seems I cannot install the eclipse zend framework plugin :(
<Linux000> nube: what interface? Bluetooth, USB
<spydon> Pici, how do I do that?
<steph291> eclipse 3.5.1
<ChrisMorgan> Bug in Alacarte then: editing any menu items containing an & will break the menu.  How can I report this?
<Pici> spydon: adduser theuser admin
<ChrisMorgan> I've fixed my problem though :-)
<Pici> spydon: prefixed with sudo, of course
<spydon> Pici, thx :)
<nube> usb the one I was using before installng ubuntu was a wireless keyboard mouse combo.
<spydon> ofc
<abysse> ikonia: in the file /etc/network if i do that auto lo
<abysse> iface lo inet loopback iface eth0 inet static address  192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<abysse> gateway 192.168.1.1
<Ritley> anyone know how to interrogate the shadow file... ie within a script to grade a test, one of the questions in the test the password should be "this" and just verify that it is "this"
<nube> I don't understand why the mouse dies but the keyboard does not
<abysse> ikonia : is it correct even if it is set in automatic in graphic mode?
<ikonia> abysse: lo is the loop back device
<nube> once it dies I have to reboot before it will works again
<Linux000> nube: sounds like a problem with gnome itself, have you tried loging out/logging in?
<abysse> ikonia :( what is a loop back device ?
<ikonia> abysse: not a real network card
<ikonia> abysse: never leaves the machine
<abysse> ikonia instead of eth0 it is wlan0 sorry
<nube> no, I'm super new to linux.
<Linux000> nube: try that, it might help
<nube> are we talking about username type log in/out?
<intok> Is there anything on linux that can handle Alcohol 120% .MDF and .MD0 files?
<Linux000> nube: yes, click on the "power" button in the corner of the screen "I hope the mouse works that long" and click logout
<nube> and then just log back in
<Pici> intok: furiusisomount, I've never used it though
<abysse> ikonia i don't understand what's wrong with a loop back :( any link?
<xaphrael> someone patient for talking with a french girl who wants to improve her english ? ^^
<ikonia> abysse: the loopback device (lo) is not a real network card, it's a local interface only
<ikonia> xaphrael: not in this channel please, try #defocus
<clickme> hi
<xaphrael> thanks
<Linux000> nube: yes
<abysse> ikonia : so that is the line to tell to watch out graphical ip settings ---> local interface?
<nertil> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<clickme> hi i have a big question about how ubuntu/linux deals with installed package which i need help understanding
<dr3mro> please how to delete a string in a file using "sed"
<Pici> dr3mro: sed s/string//g filename      will remove all occurances of 'string'
<GeekSquid>  /msg ubottu !lo
<clickme> hi can any1 c me
<Red_HamsterX> No, clickme.
<soreau> nope
<bazhang> clickme, yes, please ask a question
<sebsebseb> clickme: yes
<clickme>  i have a big question about how ubuntu/linux deals with installed package which i need help understanding
<unop> !ask | clickme
<ubottu> clickme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> clickme, so you said, please ask
<GeekSquid> abysse: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loopback -- check this out
<sebsebseb> !details | clickme
<ubottu> clickme: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<clickme> ok
<imperfect-> Anyone know what the thermal tange of a core i7 is?
<Ritley> imperfect-, no clue even though i have one, but this is also a ubuntu channel
<imperfect-> im trying to stress this bitch
<bazhang> imperfect-, try in ##hardware
<clickme> i was isntalling the ubuntu restricted package but i had to go so i closed the laptop thinking it would pick up when i returned, but it didn't it was just stuck and when i tried to reinstalled it using ubuntu software... it showed it like it was installed, so i tried removing it, and it looked like it was stuck
<imperfect-> I just bought a 65$ fan. the stock one sucked.
<GeekSquid> Guest5835: you are running in ROOT mode, this is very insecure, suggest logging off and logging in as a regular user, you are at risk of being hacked
<mrwizeguy1983> anyone know about configuring vnc in ubuntu?
<Linux000> mrwizeguy1983: server or client?
<mrwizeguy1983> a friend is at a hotspot and i need to help him with something, but vino says it's only accessible on the local network
<mrwizeguy1983> Linux000, both i guess, whatever it takes to make it work
<scootsm> Hi, I'm wondering if it's possible to switch my sources from 9.04 to 9.10?  Or perhaps do a partial upgrade to 9.10?  I'm using coLinux, with Ubuntu 9.04, and there seems to be some compatibility issues with 9.10 still (http://colinux.wikia.com/wiki/UbuntuKarmic).
<Ritley> scootsm, on ubuntu's website they'll give you a step by step
<Linux000> mrwizeguy1983: hmm, if he's at a public hotspot, I can't help much, sorry
<scootsm> What I'm wondering is if just referencing 9.10 packages with a 9.04 install is OK to do.
<GeekSquid> mrwizeguy1983: you would need to be on the same network as your friend, especialy if he is at a hotspot, you'd both need to be on the same lan,
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, what utility were you using to add access to the restricted repository?
<scootsm> Ritley: I'm trying to avoid a full upgrade to 9.10, though.  Which doesn't seem to be explained anywhere
<clickme> ubuntu software center
<mrwizeguy1983> .... GeekSquid and Linux000 teamviewer and crossloop can do it on windows, surely linux doesn't fall short in the area of vnc?
<gorgeous_george> hi
<gorgeous_george> looking for help with audio
<unop> scootsm, when you say "sources" - do you mean the repositories?
<Roey> hi
<Ritley> scootsm, i could be wrong, but i don't believe it upgradse *EVERYTHING* just what is needed to be the same as
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, please provide the menu path you used to find it.
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/FVMeEDYj  <--- which packages do I need to enable this?
<Roey> (from medibuntu I assume)
<melow01> Linux000, I used lsusb to find the chipset for my Netgear WN111 adapter and its using the Atheros AR9001U
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, never mind. I'm blind.
<clickme> in the ubuntu software center or the OS
<melow01> Linux000, However, Karmic isn't seeing the device and I searched the Ubuntu site and found it to be working for Karmic
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, edit -> software sources?
<melow01> Linux000, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear
<GeekSquid> mrwizeguy1983: your friend is behind a firewall, teamviewer uses a proxy to connect.... you are limited in what you can do in this case... you would need a proxy to provide a route between him and you, and is probably beyond the level of support you will be able to get here
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, try System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager -> 'Reload' (in the upper left)
<revelnick> forgive the question but if i want to grant a user (www-data in this case) permission to read/write /var/www/ i need to use acls ?
<GeekSquid> Roey: yes, as you have medibuntu installed ... start with w32codecs, see if that does what you need, you are obviously working with an Windows Media format
<Linux000> melow1: hmm, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406405
<apoc_> My built-in webcam used to work, but now there is no /dev/video*. Any ideas?
<Roey> GeekSquid:  it didn't work
<Red_HamsterX> revelnick, no. POSIX access controls are sufficient.
<revelnick> Red_HamsterX, so i make www-data member of group with access, is that how?
<Red_HamsterX> revelnick, if you want to allow www-data to write to things, it would be best to use a sub-directory, not your DocumentRoot.
<Roey> GeekSquid:  well... I run 64-bit
<Red_HamsterX> revelnick, www-data is already amember of the group www-data.
<Roey> GeekSquid:  I have no w32codecs, so I did installed w64codecs.  But my video still won't play osund
<Red_HamsterX> revelnick, it's both a named UID and a named GID.
<revelnick> Red_HamsterX but www-data user or group does not have access to /var/www
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  what video player? I recall some defaulting to not use pulse audio
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  mplayer
<Roey> oh, it's you!
<Roey> hey!
<Red_HamsterX> revelnick, just change the directory (or subdirectory, ideally)'s owner with chown or some GUI tool.
<coldfire> if you are not dual booting can you access the grub2 menu and how?
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  I tried it with Xine, too, and it didn't work there either
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  check the audio output device set to use.  also run it from a terminal and look for any error emssages
<Blackcamaro8> Where is the file rc.local to be created?
<Linux000> coldfire: try hitting the esc key when you boot
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  its in /etc/ allready made.
<Blackcamaro8> Thanks, Dr_Willis.
<GeekSquid> Roey: it is not my business trying to help with 64bit stuff, I am strictly a 32bit guy
<clickme> whar if that doesn't work
<clickme> whar=what
<melow01> Linux000, I'll try that in a bit
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  i use vlc mainly these days. Ive rarely found a video i cant play.
<nertil> how to install tspc
<nertil> E: Couldn't find package tspc
<melow01> Linux000, I tried 'lshw' and it says that my Wireless is 'disabled'
<GeekSquid> coldfire: the key is SHIFT at boot to get to the grub2 menu
<melow01> Linux000, I also found that my wireless in 'not configured' in the network gui
<GeekSquid> melow01: have you run the restricted drivers manager?
<Linux000> melow01: did you right click and enable wireless on the network manger icon at the top of the screen?
<revelnick> Red_HamsterX, there is 'www-data' which is the user that the application server runs as, there is also 'deploy' which is the user that the deployment scripts run as, so both need to be able to read/write /var/www.  i made 'deploy' a member of group 'staff' and changed /var/www to root:staff.  but now i'm not sure what to do, should i just make 'www-data' a member of the 'staff' group?
<Roey> GeekSquid:  ahhh ok.  Thanks then!! :)
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  I tried vlc too but it didn't work
<Roey> No suitable decoder module:
<Roey> VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  then you got some very weird codec or some other sound issues.
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  it gives me that
<coldfire> geeksquid: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  thats a codec ive never heard of.
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  well mplayer clearly says it's a codec issue
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/FVMeEDYj  <--- which packages do I need to enable this?
<Roey> that
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  that's the error message
<melow01> Linux000, GeekSquid I enabled the Wireless by checking the box next to it in the Network Manager but the activity light is still dark
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  where did this video file come from anyway?
<Roey> porn, of course.
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  then in that case its VERY likely its some 'spammy codec' the porn company is using to try to get you to their site to download/install their malware/virus/sell you junk
<Red_HamsterX> revelnick, that's a viable solution.
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  Theres all kinds of that garbage out there.
<Linux000> melow01: hmm, thats the end I my knowledge, sorry I could help
<Roey> sure
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  sure
<clickme> thnx gata go but will return
<Roey> OK, heading out now.  Seeing Alice in Wonderland on its opening night
<Roey> *wheeeee* :)
<swapna> how to send laptop output to TV
<revelnick> Red_HamsterX, thanks for helping me
<GeekSquid> swapria: the correct cables, and depending on your video card there are a number of steps, do you know what kind of video card you have in the laptop?
<Dr_Willis> swapna:  plug in svideo or whatever to the tv.. and enable it in the config tools
<melow01> Linux000, its cool. Thanks anyway
<melow01> Linux000, I'll see what ndiswrapper gets me
<Linux000> melow01: Good Luck
<ubudog> hello everyone, i have installed dangerdeep (danger from the deep) and when i try to run a mission, it crashes with this error message: compiling of shader failed : /usr/share/games/dangerdeep/shaders/modelrender.vshader
<ubudog> any help?
<GeekSquid> ubudog: that is a problem with your video card, either you don't have the correct drivers installed, or you card is not compatible with the shading engine of dangerdeep
<ubudog> yeah ati is bad for gaming in ubuntu, nvdia on my 4 year old laptop worked fine, but on this new one it doesn't
<nertil> how can i see a log what anyother users working on my ubuntu
<GeekSquid> ubudog: If you run linux and want to play games, Nvidia is the way to go
<ubudog> ok thanks geeksquid
<ubudog> my old laptop just won't start
<ChrisMorgan> I've reported my malformed XML encoding of & bug in Alacarte at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/533050
<ubudog> won't even get to grub
<brjann> nertil: at the command line, you can use either "users" or "who"
<Dan_E> i was running the system tester on ubuntu and it froze up and i cant close it. is there a killall syntax for closing it?
<Dr_Willis> whom :)
<brjann> nertil: if you want to see a history of the users that have logged in, type "last"
<nertil> i need what they worked
<nertil> example what folders created deleted etc
<ubudog> nertil: can't you just check?
<nertil> how ?
<nertil> nertil@nertil-desktop:/tmp$ ls
<nertil> keyring-91jy9e  orbit-nertil  pulse-tJ9b2TGa4HMQ  ssh-eEGTAB1449  virtual-nertil.JPfvbi
<GeekSquid> nertil: are you admin?
<nertil> i found this in my tmp
<ubudog> just look in the file manager to see if they are gone or changed
<nertil> these folders are suspecius
<nertil> so i need to know is there any exploit for hacking me
<nertil> or what else
<ubudog> oh isee
<ubudog> probably not
<ubudog> can you see what is in the file?
<Dr_Willis> !rootkit
<nertil> yes i can access them
<ubudog> is your computer acting strange or anything?
<brjann> nertil: those are normal
<nertil> okey brjann
<ubudog> yeah those are normal, they are on my computer and i know i am not hacked
<nertil> how can i know im hacked
<Dr_Willis> Theres secure, theres paranoid,, then theres tinfoil hat paranoid. :)
<seanbrystone> haha
<Dr_Willis> nertil:  what makes you think you are 'hacked' ?
<GeekSquid> nertil: highly unlikely, Like Dr_Willis said, get some tinfoil
<nertil> Dr_Willis my box uses to much bandwitdh
<nertil> why tscp is not in the repo
<Dr_Willis> how are you even monitoring that nertil ?
<ubudog> did you type w in a terminal yet?
<nertil> i installed netpo
<vavoysh> Does anyone know how to install a gear head optical wireness nano mouse model MP2600BLU?
<nertil> ntop
<Dr_Willis> ntop has so many features.. its scary
<ubudog> you can look in System>Admin>Sys. Monitor
<brjann> nertil: you might try nethogs, which will break bandwidth use down by program
<dr3mro> hi please can any one help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<brjann> !info nethogs
<ubudog> it has some useful info there
<nertil> its a server
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<GeekSquid> vavoysh: is your computer equipped with Bluetooth?
<nertil> why tscp is not in the repo
<nertil> ?
<ubudog> dr3mro: will see what i can do
<Dr_Willis> nertil:  because no one wanted to maintain it perhaps..
<nertil> were can i find it?
<Dr_Willis> nertil:  look for a PPA or use the source
<dr3mro> ubudog, all works fine except for post #3
<vavoysh> GeekSquid, no, but I put in the receiver into my computer. I dont' think that it's recognizing it
<ubudog> ok
<ubudog> nertil: you can find it here: http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/
<brjann> ubudog: nethogs is in universe
<ubudog> or you could do that
<brjann> :)
<GeekSquid> vavoysh: the only bluetooth reciever I know of that works with ubuntu is made by Targus, I have one... Does System>Perfs>Bluetooth show anything
<nertil> thx
<ubudog> sudo apt-get install nethogs
<Dr_Willis> !info nethots
<ubottu> Package nethots does not exist in karmic
<nertil> tscp is not
<nertil> :)
<nertil> i cant find it
<Dr_Willis> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dr3mro> ubudog, the hide code works great it hides multiple files and fles with spaces but the unhide only one file at a time
<Dr_Willis> My ISP proberly thinks im a NetHog :)
<GeekSquid> !scp | nertil
<ubottu> nertil: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Dan_E>  i was running the system tester on ubuntu and it froze up and i cant close it. is there a killall command for closing it?
<GeekSquid> nertil: tscp is scp over telnet and isn't implemented in ubuntu because by design, telnet is not secure
<ubudog> i will look at the code
<trinity> hi anyone from the uk over here?
<vavoysh> GeekSquid, It doesn't show anything. Are you sure that it's bluetooth though? The specs that came with the mouse don't say that it is, and usually they do
<nertil> The client software is called tspc and is available on official repositories.
<Pici> trinity: There are a bunch of people in #ubuntu-uk
<nertil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Get connected with freenet6 / TSP
<nertil> they say that is in the repo
<trinity> they sleep
<trinity> :)
<brjann> Dan_E: check the Processes tab in the System > Administration > System Monitor application
<brez> Hi guys, I want to install "tspc" which was an ipv6 client on 9.10, but it's not longet in the repo's
<Dan_E> k
<Dr_Willis> !info tspc
<ubottu> Package tspc does not exist in karmic
<brez> any idea how I would get this? it was in the previous releases of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> brez:  use the source..or find a ppa
<ubudog> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<brez> Dr_Willis:  how would I used the source?
<brez> I only have command-line access.
<ubudog> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ubudog> cool
<brez> adding to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how to embed nethogs output into the desktop as a widgit... :)
<GeekSquid> nertil: the first time you typed tscp ... try sudo apt-get install tspc ... tspc is the tunneling protocall for IPv6
<Adrian> hi
<ubudog> hello adrian
<Dr_Willis> heh. got to love commands just made of letters that are easy to get mixxed around
<toni_> hola
<Adrian> i installed the netbook remix on my laptop (vaio TR5) - it turns out the menu thing on the desktop (launcher?) doesnt respond at all - any ideas?
<ubudog> be back later
<Dan_E> brjann: doesnt show it !!
<gary_maurizi> join #bind
<gary_maurizi> woops
<vavoysh> GeekSquid, any ideas?
<brjann> Dan_E: i suppose I should have mentioned System Tester goes by the name "checkbox-gtk" :)
<Dan_E> k
<Dr_Willis> brez:  download the source.. compile it..
<Dan_E> :)
<GeekSquid> vavoysh: I don't buy fancy mice for one reason ... Compaitblilty... No further ideas sorry
<vavoysh> GeekSquid, Ok, thank you
<Adrian> correction the launcher responds to keyboard input, but is not clickable with the mouse/trackpad
<AaronAaronAaron> hello!!!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Ive never managed to find a mouse that  dident work. :) well not tried any bluetooth ones
<gary_maurizi> help! i pretty much KNOW my bind setup is correct, but dig is failing & host -a maurizi.lan finds maurizi.lan @ 192.168.1.1 but continues to look for ¨maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan¨ and fails. where is my syntax error ? i think its something with my hostname/hosts file/resolv.conf
<Dan_E> ok ended the process but it is still on the desktop
<brjann> Dan_E: ended, or killed?
<cheetos_> Hi
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, are you reloading/refreshing after changes?
<Dan_E> ended
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey, yeah i am. One sec and ill pastebin all related files if needed.
<cheetos_> How do you make/install a ralink rt2870 driver?
<AaronAaronAaron> OK, question: I booted up after a lock up and it just goes into the console.  (TTY1)  Why?  Should I just sudo halt it, and then boot again (which works) or should I attempt starting up the GUI?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, sure
<Adrian> any idaes why the netbook remix laucher isnt clickable?
<brjann> Dan_E: it might be hung hard enough to prevent the relatively gentle "end" request. right click on that process and click the "kill process" menu item
<AaronAaronAaron> Repeat, question: I booted up after a lock up and it just goes into the console.  (TTY1)  Why?  Should I just sudo halt it, and then boot again (which works) or should I attempt starting up the GUI?
<blakkheim> !repeat | AaronAaronAaron
<ubottu> AaronAaronAaron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dan_E> it is gone from the process's list.
<brjann> Dan_E: but the window is still on the desktop?
<greezmunkey> AaronAaronAaron, what happens when you type startx ?
<Dr_Willis> AaronAaronAaron:  You could try the 'startx' command and look for error messages
<cheetos_> !Repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dan_E> yes
 * greezmunkey bows to Dr_Willis :)
<brjann> Dan_E: maybe you just need a screen refresh. try switching virtual desktops and switching back using the applet in the lower right hand corner of the screen
<seanbrystone> does fail2ban work without configuring it, or do i have to pour through thousands of lines of text to configure everything?
<cheetos_> How do you make/install a ralink rt2870 driver?
<AaronAaronAaron> Thanks, Dr_Willis!!!  Can I do that in a console to see what a normal boot looks like too?
<Dan_E> ok moved it to a different desktop and it closed
<AaronAaronAaron> nope
<Dan_E> thanks brjann
<brjann> Dan_E: great :) it had closed, but gnome hadn't refreshed the screen, that's all. glad we could help!
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey: here is every related file you should need (and more): http://pastebin.com/E5pT4t86
<Dan_E> :)
<gary_maurizi> scroll the the bottom and see the dig/nslookup/host -a results & youll see what i mean. I have some pretty simple syntax error going on i cant figure out for the life of me
<AaronAaronAaron> I'm here in a web-browser.  I'm at my University at the moment (so I assume firewall is blocking IRC?), and want to be able to get here from empathy at home, how do I set it up properly?  I'm a total NOOB at IRC.
<blakkheim> AaronAaronAaron: use ssh
<cheetos_> "make: *** No rule to make target stop" what does that mean
<AaronAaronAaron> WHAT?  TOTAL noob.  TOTAL.
<blakkheim> !ssh | AaronAaronAaron
<ubottu> AaronAaronAaron: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Blackcamaro8> How do I manually enable the restricted drivers? They aren't showing up under System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.
<seanbrystone> does fail2ban work without configuring it, or do i have to pour through thousands of lines of text to configure everything?
<blakkheim> seanbrystone: you're using linux, take a guess
<seanbrystone> haha good point :)
<gary_maurizi> Can anyone please help? I have some really simple syntax error going on with my hostname preventing bind from functioning properly.. all related bind files & dig/nslookup/host -a results are here: http://pastebin.com/E5pT4t86 Please help! pretty please! been pulling my hair out over this since early last night!
<dougb> is it possible to install the nouveau driver on ubuntu 9.10?
<Bookman> how do I copy a file via a command line over an ssh connection?
<gary_maurizi> dig is looking for maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan instead of maurizi.lan like it should!?
<Gnea> Bookman: with the scp command
<Bookman> Gnea, could you explain further?
<bastid_raZor> nkm scp file user@hostname:~/  .. to secure copy file to your home folder on the a remote machine
<Gnea> Bookman: see what bastid_raZor said
<Barckl3y> I installed counter strike 1.6 with wine ,, but when I run cs 1.6 then it closes and in the terminal show me a message that said mmap() failed: No se puede asignar memoria
<Barckl3y> someone knows the reason?
<darolu> Is there a way to create a filesystem without a valid partition?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, I'm looking through your files now...
<gary_maurizi> please? pretty please? ^^
<gary_maurizi> sweet. thanks soo much!
<aaron> Hello!world!
<spiffwalker> whats the best way to send an email from the command line?  To say a gmail account
<AaronAaronAaron> blakkheim, my goal is to set up IRC so I can get to this channel at home, or perhaps here at my university.  Will SSH do that?
<Bookman> bastid_raZor, how about a whole directory?
<Bookman> From an ssh connection to a local one
<blakkheim> AaronAaronAaron: yes
<darolu> spiffwalker: installing a mail server would be needed.
<Zus> whats the path to change sounds? and also is there a specific folder for specific errors sound?
<Blackcamaro8> How can I use SSH as a proxy connection, so as to bypass filters at school that block needed information?
<cheetos_> make: *** No rule to make target  what dowes that mean?!
<AaronAaronAaron> I don't understand at all.
<chili555> cheetos, do you have build-essential and linux-headers installed?
<AaronAaronAaron> blakkheim, I totally don't understand
<chili555> he asked, rhetorically...
<hax0r1> what's good ipod program that won't screw up the database on the device
<Bookman> Ok, I cannot figure out the scp command over an ssh connection here.
<cheetos_> I believe so
<dj_segfault> hax0r1: I use Banshee and like it a lot.  It does real sync
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  you set up an ip tunnle with it.
<hax0r1> dj_segfault: cool i will try
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  err. a 'ssh tunnel'
<Bookman> I want to transfer a whole directory
<chili555> cheetos, are you in the same directory as Makefile?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  syntax is almost identical to cp , you would use the -r or -R option i belive.
<gemilang> need help, how to formating usb flashdisk in ubuntu 9.04?
<Blackcamaro8> Dr_Willis, could you explain this? Also, would I need to use any special software on the client computer?
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  theres example/docs/guides for it all over the internet. Ive only done it once or twice ages ago
<dj_segfault> Bookman: Yes, lower case r
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Blackcamaro8
<Bookman> Dr_Willis, ok, but where do I end up....user@ip/?
<ubottu> Blackcamaro8: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Bookman> Do I start in the user's home dir?
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  user@ip:/path/to/put/it or somthing like that
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  when in doubt - use the full path
<cheetos_> Yes, I am in the same directory as MakeFIle chili555
<Bookman> hmm, can't seem to get it to work here.
<chili555> cheetos, pls check Synaptic for build-essential and linux-headers-generic. install if not
<Blackcamaro8> Dr_Willis: How would I go about enabling restricted nVidia drivers via command line? The GUI isn't showing any available, and it's a brand new install, so I know it doesn't have them already.
<dj_segfault> Bookman: Show us the command you're trying
<Bookman> scp -r user@ip/home/keithclark/wsr4.9 /home/keithclark/
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  you figure out what package name is. and sudo apt-get install it.
<Bookman> from/to
<Blackcamaro8> How would I go about that, Dr_Willis?
<AaronAaronAaron> ???
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  apt-cache search nvidia
<dj_segfault> Bookman: So you're trying to copy from the other machine to your machine?
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  now what one you need.. Ive no idea
<brjann> Bookman: you missed the : in between ip and /home
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  nvidia-glx-173  *or some other ###*  at the end
<cheetos_> Yes, they are installed
<Bookman> brjann, I don't believe I did that.
<brjann> Bookman: not a problem, happens to everyone ;)
<dj_segfault> Bookman: scp -r user@ip:/home/keithclark/wsr4.9 /home/keithclark/
<Bookman> so sorry about that people.:(
<dj_segfault> Bookman: Notice colon between the other machine name and the dir
<chili555> cheetos, then i dont know, without examining the tarball
<chili555> cheetos, do you have a link?
<Blackcamaro8> Dr_Willis: That is the exact number I need, but all that is shown is 'nvidia-173-modaliases' and abunc of other irrelevant packages.
<Bookman> ls
<cheetos_> A link to what?
<rogue780> Hello! I was given a Sony Vaio VGC-RC210G. It has two 160gb WD SATA drives configured in RAID 0. When I try and install ubuntu 9.10, it can't detect the hard drives. I can't figure out how to disable raid, and i think it might be impossible with this computer to disable raid...so i'm not sure how to get ubuntu working. Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to install?
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  gee.. the package list i see includes --> nvidia-glx-173 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<J13R> hi
<Blackcamaro8> Dr_Willis: How would I check which drivers are enabled?
<J13R> is this the channel about windows support?
<John_Doe_12345> ubuntu
<Pici> J13R: No, you want ##windows
<tamran> hi guys, is there any way move the min/max/close buttons in lucid (10.04)?  I hate where they are by default and even ubuntu tweak won't let me move them
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  install them. see if they work.. check xorg log. Ive rarely had any issues at all with  my nvidia systems
<J13R> No no no, in ##windows they are talking about ubuntu and linux all the time, so I thought maybe this is the right place
<GeekSquid> !lucid | tamran
<ubottu> tamran: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<tamran> thanks ubottu
<seanbrystone> J13R, lmao
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, in your zones file, try replacing::  maurizi.lan.      IN      SOA     ns1.maurizi.lan. root.maurizi.lan. ( with :: @      IN      SOA     ns1.maurizi.lan. root.maurizi.lan. (
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey, will do that asap one sec :)
<dj_segfault> J13R: That's because in ##windows. they're jealous of #ubuntu
<viliny> is it supposed to have 2 #'s ?
<J13R> yes
<Dr_Willis> viliny:  i think official channels got 1 and official got ## or somthing like that
<J13R> ## is uber
<GeekSquid> J13R: ## means unofficial
<Dr_Willis> Then ya got channels like ##########@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!leethaxors :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Dr_Willis wonder who officializes these channels
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey: same result with nslookup/dig/host -a... it tries maurizi.lan then continues to try maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan without any luck..
<gary_maurizi> im curious why it tries ¨maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan¨?
<AaronAaronAaron> funny funny, so how does Secure SHell help me connect empathy with with this chat room?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, What happens when you run nslookup by itself?
<Zus> got disconected has some one answered my question about path for sound?
<GeekSquid> Zus: I don't think so, Re-ask
<gary_maurizi> server: 192.168.1.1 address: 192.168.1.1#53    ** server can't find maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan: SERVFAIL
<trism> AaronAaronAaron: you don't use empathy, you use a command line client such as irssi or weechat
<gary_maurizi> (and im only typing in nslookup maurizi.lan)) wtf?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, how are you reloading bind?
<gary_maurizi> /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<AaronAaronAaron> cool, I have a standard Ubuntu 9.10 install, what's the command in the console to start it?
<Zus> im looking for the path to sound, i'd like to change the loggin and the drum sound, and  also are there any paths for specific error soundd?
<tim167> hello, problem: remote desktop, two machines in my house, connected by ethernet cable, server machine set to static ip, i do 'vncviewer <ip>' and i get "connection refused"...tried reboting, reconnecting, init.d/networking restart ifconfig etc....nothing... please help !
<trism> AaronAaronAaron: you would need to sudo apt-get install irssi (or weechat), then you could run it, it isn't installed by default
<kifotv> Hi, I was wondering if its possible to stream music to an external streaming music server thing from moc
<magicvibe> how does one become an expert at ubuntu ? or linux for that matter? which documentations should i be reading?
<kifotv> or maybe if there were some other command line utility for it
<Dr_Willis> !training | magicvibe
<ubottu> magicvibe: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<rogue780> Hello! I was given a Sony Vaio VGC-RC210G. It has two 160gb WD SATA drives configured in RAID 0. When I try and install ubuntu 9.10, it can't detect the hard drives. I can't figure out how to disable raid, and i think it might be impossible with this computer to disable raid...so i'm not sure how to get ubuntu working. Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to install?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, you could try using the "trim" option in your host.conf file, e.g. trim maurizi.lan.
<GeekSquid> magicvibe: read everything, never stop learning, I don't believe in linux experts, but Subject Matter Experts... Each has his/her own bag of tricks, this is a good place to learn too.. see also www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<brjann> !patience > rogue780
<ubottu> rogue780, please see my private message
<rogue780> brjann, i waited 10 minutes
<rogue780> people joined since then
<gary_maurizi> hmm. never heard of that. im assuming it would leave the problem in place for simmiliar issues too come up with sendmail & dhcpd though.
<magicvibe> thanks Dr_Willis and GeekSquid
<tim167> hello, i have a problem: try to use Remote Desktop between two machines in my house, connect by ethernet cable, static ip, 'vncviewer <ip>' gives "connection refused"...tried everything i can think of....nothing... please help !
<gary_maurizi> it seems like a hostname problem, like my hostname is router.maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, give it a try, see what happens...
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, those are derive from your host file!
<{Mikey}> Im really looking for someone to shed some light, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419188
<greezmunkey> s/derive/derived
<brjann> rogue780: oh, so you did. my apologies, seemed like less.
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey yes i know. I was wondering if maybe i did something wrong in /etc/hosts  how would i go about using the trim option in named.conf.local? trying too find info on it @ google
<rogue780> brjann, no worries
<tim167> hi, I try using Remote Desktop between two local machines, I connect them with an ethernet cable, static ip, 'vncviewer <ip>' gives "connection refused"...can anyone help me ?
<Royall> Will panel applets always be in Ubuntu? I ask because I'm thinking of programming one
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, just like I place in my post, but first, remove the domain information from your etc/hosts file...
<AaronAaronAaron> trism!  I did the apt-get install for irssi
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey: good idea. totally isnt neccesary if im running local named anyway :)
<John_Doe_12345> Has anyone been able to get MSN Video to work using Empathy?
<tim167> hi, can anyone help me get Remote Desktop working between two local machines ? i get "connection refused"
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, right :)
<seanbrystone> *cough* x11vnc
<{Mikey}> Someone, plrease shed some light. Its a distress signal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419188
<Dr_Willis> tim167:  you trying to use the gnome vnc feature btween 2 linux box's or what excactly?
<trism> AaronAaronAaron: you ssh into your remote system and run irssi, then /server irc.freenode.net and then /join #ubuntu and you're back here (screen is also useful)
<osmosis> I deleted all the .config/banshee-1/  files, but it still remembers the file list columns some how. Where are these saved?
<GeekSquid> tim167: have you setup Remote Desktop on the machine you want to connect to..... System>Perfs>Remote Desktop - only set the password once, doing it twice breaks authentication on some machines (reinstalling vnc fixes this)
<glphvgacs> I set noatime on / and /home. is that why I keep getting 'none on /*' ?
<tim167> GeekSquid: yes i did set everything up and i don't get a pasword prompt, et says 'connection refused' even before that
<Zopiac> When I try to execute a script, it says that the target file does not exist, even though it is there. how do i fix this?
<glphvgacs> 2.6.31-19-powerpc64-smp #56-Ubuntu
<coz_> Zombie,  is the script set to execute?
<coz_> Zombie,  what I mean is  example...if the scriopt is located on the desktop ... make sure it can be executed ..right click   properties  make it executable
<tim167> GeekSquid: problem is i can't reinstall vnc on that machine because it can't connect to internet because it doesnt have wireless...
<eremite> I removed the volume applet from the panel and I dont know how to get it back.  It's not in the menu.  How do I get the volume applet back into my panel?
<Zopiac> coz_: talking to me? or does Zombie also have a script question? :P
<GeekSquid> {mikey} boot with your Ubuntu Live disk , run gparted (System>Admin>Partition Editor) then select the partition ubuntu is on and set the boot flag by right clicking on it and select manage flags, then select Boot... then reboot and you will be in ubuntu
<aaron_> screen
<coz_> Zopiac,  sorry I meant you
<Zombie> Damn you tab completion!
<coz_> Zombie,  :)
<Zopiac> coz_: yes it is executable, and i have full read/write access to it and the target file.
<{Mikey}> GeekSquid
<GeekSquid> tim167: if it cannot connect to internet, how would you expect to connect to it via vnc? strange, if you ask me
<trism> Zopiac: if you're in the same directory with the script make sure you execute ./script_name , ubuntu doesn't include . in the path by default
<{Mikey}> That seems like it'd always boot into ubuntu
<{Mikey}> I want grub, I want to be able to select
<eremite> I removed the volume applet from the panel and I dont know how to get it back.  It's not in the menu.  How do I get the volume applet back into my panel?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, Please paste the contents o f/etc/hosts.conf
<aaron_> OK, I'm here in irssi, but I didn't make myself clear.  I'm using my laptop, which I'm taking home with me.  I can't get IRC to work with Empathy here, and I'm not sure what, if anything, I'm doing wrong with empathy
<gary_maurizi> 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<gary_maurizi> 127.0.1.1	gary.socal.rr.com	gary
<SolarisBoy> hosts.conf?
<eremite> aaron_, I use xchat, its better.
<Dr_Willis> empathy is not a very good irc client. :)
<GeekSquid> {Mikey}: reboot and hold the SHIFT key... you will get the grub screen
<gary_maurizi> -conf :)
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<eremite> I removed the volume applet from the panel and I dont know how to get it back.  It's not in the menu.  How do I get the volume applet back into my panel?
<{Mikey}> ... Hm
<AaronAaronAaron> Yeah, well I just wanted to use the defaults programs... and I've set up empathy for AIM, Yahoo, and something else...
<{Mikey}> Ill be back.
<coz_> eremite,  did you right click the panel?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, you may want to add a line at the top; order bind hosts
<AaronAaronAaron> I click "join room" in empathy, and my login name is greyed out
<coz_> eremite,  go to system/preferences/startup applicatons
<eremite> coz_,  of course.  Its not there.
<tim167> GeekSquid: read my lines
<coz_> eremite,  in the list volume control is at the bottom
<gary_maurizi> ill try that right now :)
<coz_> eremite,  if it is ticked already  just restart
<tim167> GeekSquid: they are connected with an Ethernet cable, do you know what that is ?
<xangua> eremite: gnome-volume-control-applet
<SolarisBoy> cat5 technically
<quickard> anyway to change the post login banner in an ssh terminal?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, did removing the domain portion of names in your hosts file make any differance.
<gary_maurizi> greezmunkey: no. nslookup still tries maurizi.lan.maurizi.lan when i ask it try to maurizi.lan
<eremite> coz_, its in that list and it is enabled.  It will not appear in my panel though,  How do I make it visible in the panel?  I reight clicked and remoived the applet and I cant seem to get it back.  Driving me nuts
<gary_maurizi> added order bind hosts to /etc/hosts no difference
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: check resolv.conf
<coz_> eremite,  ok open a terminal and try   gnome-volume-control-applet & disown
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: look for search line
<gary_maurizi> search maurizi.lan nameserver 127.0.0.1
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: so you dont need to ever type maurizi.lan just the hostname
<eremite> coz_, applet is running.   Like I said, it works fine but its NOT in the panel.
<coz_> eremite, mmm
<SolarisBoy> maurizi.lan is appended automatically because of that line search 'maurizi.lan'
<gary_maurizi> this is true. aha! i get it
<GeekSquid> tim167: I know what that is, I am trying to understand your sitiuation, I do not believe your client is using the ethernet connection to try to connect to the server, it is still trying to use wireless, better to have a router between the two, I'm kinda stumped, I haven't encountered this sitiuation, I apologize if I caused you any confustion
<eremite> coz_, thanks for the help.  I gotta go.  I'll fiure it out somehow.
<trism> eremite: are you missing the notification area? the volume control isn't actually a panel applet anymore
<magicvibe> any suggestions for a decent reliable torrent app for ubuntu?
<coz_> eremite,  yes as trism   said
<SolarisBoy> magicvibe: i like deluge not sure what others would say
<gary_maurizi> however bind9 is still failing. authorative nameserver 127.0.0.1 fails and passes a search for ns1 on to the forwarders (my isps ns) set in bind
<dr3mro> hi please can any one help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<eremite> trism, you rock dude.
<xangua> magicvibe: deluge, ktorren
<GeekSquid> magicvibe: transmission is the default, I haven't had any problems with it... there are alternatives of course see /msg ubottu !torrent for more info
<glphvgacs> http://pastebin.com/5evBgMQT
<glphvgacs> help pls
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: you still also have your "hostname" associated to the loopback addresses
<magicvibe> thanks all
<gary_maurizi> should i change that too 192.168.1.1?
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: what ar you trying to do .... in defined your nameserver as 127.0.0.1...
<tim167> GeekSquid: sorry for my reaction, i'm a bit annoyed with this situation, been messing with this for too long... i do get 'connection established' on the client side machine when i plug in the cable...
<gary_maurizi> SolarisBoy all of my bind files are here: http://pastebin.com/E5pT4t86  im just trying to set up maurizi.lan for local resolution
<gary_maurizi> nslookup fails too find ns1 (defined in my zones/maurizi.lan.db) and passes it too my isps DNS'(which is defined as forwards in named.conf.local)
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: reading...
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: where is bind running?
<greezmunkey> gary_maurizi, Here is a link to setup a DNS trouble shooting tool: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/dnswalk
<tim167> GeekSquid: Anyway, i'll have to give up on it for today...frustratedly...thanks for trying to help
<gary_maurizi> on the machine im sitting at. 192.168.1.1/127.0.0.1-loop
<SolarisBoy> ok is bind listening on th eloopback or the lan interface?
<SolarisBoy> or both?
<gary_maurizi> well, should be both. default functions to listen on the loopback right?
<GeekSquid> tim167: no problem, you said you got connection established on the client side. what about the server side?
<SolarisBoy> i forget been using tiny a while now =)
<gary_maurizi> I havent set a listen on/directive anywhere for bind9
<kemutug> who are you?
<gary_maurizi> (nor have i seen one)
<kemutug> iam from indonesia
<GeekSquid> !hi | kemutug
<ubottu> kemutug: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kemutug> waduh i am bingung kamu pada ngomong apa sih
<tim167> GeekSquid: on the server side there's no indication, it's an older ubuntu there...but i went into >Network to set it to static IP, made settings for Remote Desktop to accept connections etc...
<gary_maurizi> SolarisBoy: your correct in that it is ACTING as if bind isnt even listening. (but it must be as its forwarding the requests to my ispś servers. and my isp servers are set only in bind as forwarders, no where else on the system)
<gary_maurizi> its like bind is completely ignoring my zone file or something.
<GeekSquid> !id | kemutug
<ubottu> kemutug: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: are you using local scopes in bind or is everything in the same "scope"?
<gary_maurizi> the same.
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: ok.. and also is the nsswitch there? i didn't notice if you included it
<kemutug> forum yang pakai bahasa indonesia ada?
<SolarisBoy> dig maurizi.lan @localhost +trace
<GeekSquid> tim167: lets make sure the older machine is connected ... from terminal ifconfig  .... i know you are ready to give up, I am not, but some need to sleep, and I understand that
<tim167> GeekSquid: ifconfig shows the ip i set the server machine to
<gary_maurizi> solarisboy, just pops up with the root name servers.
<kemutug> forum indonesia ?
<petsounds> kemutug, hi. need help in bahasa indonesia?
<petsounds> kemutug, PM me
<GeekSquid> kemutug: ini adalah satu-satunya saluran inggris .. jika anda ingin bergabung dalam saluran indodesian ketik /join #ubuntu-id
<SolarisBoy> try replacing the loopback with the lan IP i think its forwarding the request to your ISP servers...
<blankthemuffin> So I'm having some trouble with brasero. trying to burn a dvd video. get through all the options and hit burn to start burning, it crashes with "**ERROR: [brasero] Sample rate is greater than permitted in specified Level" I'm trying to burn a theora+vorbis encoded video at 2048 and64kbps respectively. any idea what I might have to transcode to in order to get this to work?
<SolarisBoy> you may need to set up scopes for whats resolved internally and whats getting forwarded (i believe)..
<gary_maurizi> same result replacing localhost with lan ip @ dig trace.
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: correct
<GeekSquid> tim167: ping from the server to the client
<gary_maurizi> It is forwarding the requests to my ispś servers. what i gotta figure out is ?why
<tim167> GeekSquid: ok i'll turn on the machine one more time...will take a few minutes
<SolarisBoy> #1 do you have a valid A record there for that hostname?
<kemutug> sorry mr. gak ada yang jawab di forum indonesia
<CPrgmSwR2> Where is the best place to report a sound problem
<kemutug> wah di forum indonesia sepi
<coz_> CPrgmSwR2,  here or #alsa channel
<gary_maurizi> solarisboy: yeah i have A records for ns1 router www mta
<petsounds> kemutug, PM saya :)
<coz_> CPrgmSwR2,  or maybe #pulseaudio
<CPrgmSwR2> coz_: I have had this problem for 2 year
<SolarisBoy> so are you able to query ns1 www and mta? because maurizi.lan appears to only be the "domain" they sit on
<coz_> CPrgmSwR2,  oooo that's way too long.... what exactly is the problem?
<CPrgmSwR2> coz_: does pulseaudio interface with alsa
<CPrgmSwR2> I have not sound out of speakers but I have sound out of headphone jack
<coz_> CPrgmSwR2, it is a wrapper  and alsa is in there somewhere
<kemutug> kang pet sound bisa bahasa indonesia
<CPrgmSwR2> I get no sound from alsa or aplay
<GeekSquid> kemutug: /j #ubuntu-id
<gary_maurizi> gary_maurizi@router:~$ nslookup ns1 	Server:		127.0.0.1 Address:	127.0.0.1#53 Non-authoritative answer:  Name:	ns1  Address: 24.28.193.9	gary_maurizi@router:~$
<coz_> CPrgmSwR2,  did you open a terminal  type    alsamixer   make sure none of the sliders volumes are down especially PCM  and make sure they are not muted
<kemutug> aku gak ada temen ngomong
<Pici> !id | kemutug
<ubottu> kemutug: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<CPrgmSwR2> coz_: yes, I made sure all channels are unmuted
<CPrgmSwR2> I tried change my alsa.conf file
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: thats due to the forward lines
<SolarisBoy> you need to set scopes up
<kemutug>  sudah di ubuntu-id tapi gak ada teman disana
<coz_> CPrgmSwR2,  the iwould  go to both #pulseaudio and  #alsa channels   I am sure between the two you should get this solved
<SolarisBoy> if you are using bind i believe... it needs to know what is gettting resolved by the forward line and what you expect to resolve locally
<CPrgmSwR2> coz_: thanks
<SolarisBoy> afaik this is done with ACLs and scope
<aaron_> quit
<gary_maurizi> SolarisBoy i have never heard the term scopes in reference too bind, and, actually with bind everything is tried locally and its passed on to the forwarders if it fails. (this is afaik the default behavior)
<aaron_> \q
<dr3mro> hi please can any one help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8922754
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: ok
<aaron_> \help
<Keelan> you guys cover UNR?
<pradziad> hi can same one help me ple.s . new in ubuntu and i have a problem with my wi-fi card hp 6720s with broadcom and karmic coala
<gary_maurizi> I might even give tiny a shot. I hear there are some impressive speed improvements.
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch6/#stealth
 * ReLeNtO ouvindo Charlie Brown Jr. - Zóio de Lula ! [quality:128kbits 44KHz time:04:10] -=[Cyber]=-
<gary_maurizi> SolarisBoy: Iĺl give this doc a go. be back in a bit :)
<Keelan> Any of you have any experience with networking in network remix?
<Keelan> netbook remix*
<jngdwe> Hi, can I get some support with ati restricted drivers on Karmic?
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: sure,, additionally you have reloaded bind daemon and increased the serial after your changes no?
<mircea_28> romani este pe aci?
<javatexan> i had to reinstall my win7 partitions and now grub cant boot to it, says something like "can't find c/n/? "  How can I get it to boot my windows partition again :|
<gary_maurizi> yeah using yyyy/mm/dd/tt
<gary_maurizi> :)
<pradziad> thx
<root_> hi all
<SolarisBoy> okies =) then i would try something like that or some variation on that you need
<Keelan> Javetexan: My friend had that problem. He had to do a full reformat
<javatexan> ouch
<Keelan> Yeah, I know
<Keelan> I don't know much about it though
<Keelan> and these guys are being relatively unresponsive tonight
<gary_maurizi> Ive successfully set up hundreds of bind caching servers/local authoritives, just something fishy going on here. :)
<johni> hello everybody, I know this is a bit offtopic but does anybody know of a company that builds home automation systems based on linux?
<dr3mro> please help http://pastebin.com/8yLq6pFW
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: ok, and is the same fishyness occuring on all hosts on the lan?
<Hiro1> hello, may i ask how to install a software using tar.gz?
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: have you checkec nsswitch order?
<coz_> Hiro1,  it might differ depending on the applicatoins  do you have a link to that file?
<Hiro1> yes
<kjdash> Hiro1, tar xzvf tarfile
<Keelan> I hate networking in Ubuntu
<Keelan> I swear to god its the spawn of Satan
<kjdash> will extract and unzip the file
<Hiro1> then?
<coz_> Hiro1,  read the README file located inside
<kjdash> then usually there is a readme
<coz_> Hiro1,  unless this is a gtk2 theme
<gwtl_> Keelan: what a weird phrase to use
<kjdash> can you give us the link to the file?
<gwtl_> lol
<AaronAaronAaron> might I recommend that the documentation for IRC explicitly state that Empathy is not recommended for IRC at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<coz_> Hiro1,  which application is this  and yes a link to the file would be nice :)
<Keelan> gwtl: Why do you say that? Its only the truth
<troythetechguy> What is the easiest way to remotely access my Ubuntu box remotely?
<SolarisBoy> because i notice couple things,, your using network manager which appears to be writing you resolv.conf, your using DNS however i see your hosts file populated with entries..also i think you should remove the rr.com entry from using loopback unless there is a reason for it =)
<gwtl_> nooo, nothing about your opinon about ubuntu, Keelan
<gwtl_> just your way of puting it, thats funny
<javatexan> what does /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig do?
<Keelan> oh
<gwtl_> kinda ironic
<Hiro1> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/snapshot-6242/opera-10.50-6242.i386.linux.tar.gz
<Keelan> well i can't get any internet connection in any way
<sine898> can i install unbuntu from an external harddrive
<icoder> is there is new kernal updatre for ubuntu? since yesterday?
<sine898> i dont have a optical drive in this laptop and i dont have a usb stick atm i got a 256 one
<coz_> Hiro1,  there are easier ways to install opera
<sine898> but i got a 1tb drive
<Keelan> sine you can get a cheap 1 gig flash drive
<gwtl_> sorry Keelan, I wouldn't be of any use there
<AaronAaronAaron> What's better, xchat, or smuxi?
<Hiro1> its not a stable version, its a snapshot, they didn't provide deb
<sine898> yea i know but im just wondering if there is a way of doing it with an external drive
<Keelan> its cool, gwtl
<gwtl_> ... how to you have irc though?  ( Keelan)
<Keelan> sine you probably could. have you checked the oendrivelinux site?
<sine898> nope
<Keelan> gwtl: On my desktop
<sine898> OEN ?
<SolarisBoy> gary_maurizi: as per your bind conf you have no a record maurizi.lan .. you should try 'dig www.maurizi.lan @192.168.1.1'
<Keelan> er
<Keelan> pen*
<sine898> k
<Keelan> one sec
<Keelan> let me get you the exact link
<coz_> Hiro1,  I believe 10.10 opera is released now
<Keelan> its for usb sticks, but you could try to use it
<coz_> Hiro1,  however I also believe it is available in a deb pacakges
<Hiro1> the version i wanted to install not 10.10,
<sine898> can you not install linux from files that are on a seperate partition
<icoder> 2.6.31-19-generic? is there an update to this kernel??
<coz_> Hiro1,  ok hold on
<Keelan> Sine: are you trying to install it on a netbook?
<dr3mro> how to use variables with sed
<trism> Hiro1: you don't need to install it, just run the executable
<Keelan> and heres the link
<Keelan> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<sine898> like i could partition the drive and put the files there
<FloodBot1> Keelan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sine898> No i have laptop vaio 2gb ram etc
<histo> !info linux-image-generic
<trism> Hiro1: you really don't want to install it anywhere yet anyway, since it is still alpha
<icoder> i get an error - 2.6.31-20-generic unauthenticated
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<histo> icoder: yes there is an update
<trism> Hiro1: when they beta comes out for linux, there will be a deb and you can install that
<Keelan> sine: you should be able to put in on a partition
<Hiro1> okay thanks
<icoder> histo: but why is the surce unauthenticated??
<histo> icoder: do you have any third party software sources enabled?
<icoder> none
<icoder> histo: none
<dr3mro> sed '/$filename/d' file.txt please what is wrong with this line
<AaronAaronAaron> What's better, xchat, or smuxi?
<histo> icoder: how are you trying to install it?
<icoder> update manager
<Keelan> Does ubuntu netbook remix not let you use a bridged connection from windows?
<AaronAaronAaron> What's better, xchat, or smuxi?
<greezmunkey> Keelan, That just gives you an Ethernet feed, so to speak, but you probably need to make sure you are in the correct subnet.
<Dr_Willis> Keelan:  i dont see why it wouldent let you. Its just ubuntu with a diffrent default desktop/launcher
<icoder> histo: using update manager
<GeekSquid> icoder: seems you might have a 3rd party repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list ... aka: software sources
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  quotes prevent the $variable from getting expaneded perhaps.
<icoder> GeekSquid: i just doucle checke dit now.. none
<John> .
<bjb1959> I can't get my new nvida gt 240 to work with any driver other then nv. everything else I try x won't start. any ideas?
<icoder> let me put a screen shot
<Keelan> greezmunkey: I tried manually setting up an IP, but it just didn't want to work
<histo> icoder: what is the exact error you get
<Keelan> and it doesn't want to work with my wireless either
<greezmunkey> Keelan, what address/mask did you try?
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, how ? I am developing a nautilus action script to hide files / unhide files but it hide perfectly but it doesn't unhide http://pastebin.com/JLhiXPUm
<histo> icoder: is that a nwe update that just became availible?
<Keelan> greezmunky: I tried a static IP of 192.168.100, subnet of 255.255.255.0, and a gateway of 192.168.1.1
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  when in doubt - make the script print out some log to show what its doing.
<icoder> histo: 1 sec.. uploadin ghte image
<SolarisBoy> Keelan: that ip is missing something
<root_> hey guys i m using backtrack n i hav vlc installd bt it could nt spprt video
<Keelan> I'm going to try it again because i just realized that when i bridge my network the new network takes on 192.168.1.100
<Keelan> missing something?
<SolarisBoy> yes an octet
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, I am not so experienced this is my first script ..  I realy need help
<Keelan> I think i'm missing something
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  you may want to check out the advanced bash scripting guides for examples
<rdz_> hi all. is there anything that needs to be done, when putting /var on its own partition? i moved it to its separate partition and since then it boots into maintenance shell some errors. when doing mount -a manually then, everything is mounted correctly, but for some reason it does not mount /var automatically. any ideas?
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, can you check it http://pastebin.com/JLhiXPUm  its only 8 lines
<SolarisBoy> 'static IP of 192.168.100'
<SolarisBoy> ^not valid IP
<greezmunkey> Keelan, look here:
<Keelan> er
<greezmunkey> Keelan, look here: http://www.home-network-help.com/network-bridge.html
<Keelan> that should be 192.168.1.100
<Keelan> my bad
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  yes. and on line 8 - i imagine the $fname is NOT getting expaneded properly. due to the way the quots are working
<SolarisBoy> ahh okies
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  i dont see why you start the like with `  either
<histo> icoder: if its a new update that just came down the pipes someone may have messed up the key
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, what fdo you suggest?
<Keelan> I know the bridge should be set up right
<eric2269008> hello all, can anyone here answer a wine question?
<Keelan> i do it all the time when I use windows machines, but ubuntu doesn't want it to work
<bjb1959> I can't get my new nvida gt 240 to work with any driver other then nv. everything else I try x won't start. any ideas?
<sloopy> rdz_, is it listed properly in /etc/fstab  ?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  tip #1  - i think woulkd be to use $(command) instead of backticks. makes things more readable
<John> In XChat, is there a way to disable all the join/quit messages?
<dr3mro> ok
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis,  ok
<GeekSquid> bjb1959: have you used 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' with the nvidia-glx driver installed?
<Keelan> Im going to try this one more time
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  and  try a 'echo' befor the lines/commands that you are expanding to see what they actually get expanded to
<icoder> histo: GeekSquid : http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9057/57360538.png
<SolarisBoy> bash -x even
<rdz_> sloopy, yeah. as i said: when in maintenance shell, i can do 'mount -a' and then it is mounted. but actually it should have been mounted already at this ppoint, shouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  ie ->  echo `sed  '/"$fname"/d' "$dname"/.hidden > "$dname"/.hidden`
<bjb1959> I used jockey to install the drivers and rebooted, do I still need to run that?
<greezmunkey> Keelan, so set your Ubuntu IP to 192.168.1.101/24 gw 192.168.1.100 and try it.
<Blackcamaro8> I installed the nVidia 173 drivers for an nVidia GF 5200FX, and Ubuntu refuses to enable effects. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  or without the `
<sloopy> rdz_, yes it should...
<Keelan> greezmunkey: 192.168.1.101/24?
<SolarisBoy> why would that sed need to be in backticks?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  line 8 -> `sed  '/"$fname"/d' "$dname"/.hidden > "$dname"/.hidden`   seems wrong to me
<GeekSquid> icoder: you are running a non-standard sources list, that wouldn't happen otherwise
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  thats what im wondering also
<rdz_> sloopy, it goes into maintenance shell with some errors alike '/var/run could not be mounted, no such file or directory'
<greezmunkey> Keelan, /24 = 255.255.255.0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Keelan> oh
<bjb1959> GeekSquid: I used jockey to install the drivers and rebooted, do I still need to run that?
<icoder> GeekSquid: its the official karmic list only.. none other than that.. 3 sources only
<rdz_> sloopy, there are several such lines for certain subdirectories of /var
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, so what is the correct line? plz
<Keelan> Do I have to input DNS servers, or does it automatically fill them in if they're left blank?
<Moat> i need an instant messaging system that can use hotmail adresses, i tried pidgin but it sucked
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  why do you have backticks?   is the question
<sloopy> rdz_, pastebin of /etc/fstab ?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  try it without backticks
<rdz_> sloopy, ok. 1 sec
<dr3mro> ok
<GeekSquid> icoder: apparently not. ... please pastebin your sources.list
<blakkheim> Moat: finch
<Moat> kk
<rdz_> sloopy, i'am running a live-session now, just for the info
<SolarisBoy> why not something like .. sed -i.bak -e 's///g' ${dname}/.hidden
<SolarisBoy> ?
<trism> dr3mro: I have no idea what you're trying to do with that line, but Dr_Willis is correct, using single quotes will cause the shell variables not to be expanded, if you want them expanded you need double quotes
<AaronAaronAaron> how do you connect to IRC in irssi, again, I disconnected, and forgot the first time intro screen info that got me here.
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  also any paths/filenames with spaces may cause iss if youa renot carefull
<sloopy> rdz_, mount the root in /mnt and c&p it
<GeekSquid> bjb1959: I am not familiar with jockey ... I use the nvidia provided tools only when installing nvidia drivers
<Keelan> greezmunkey: It still isn't wanting to work right
<eric2269008> getting invalid path chosen error when installing a game with wine...anyone got an answer?
<bjb1959> GeekSquid: that is Jockey there is Jockey-gtk and qt it's the hardware driver utility
<eric2269008> ive chosen just about every possible path, ha
<rdz_> sloopy, http://pastebin.ca/1824641
<AaronAaronAaron> how do you connect to IRC in irssi, again, I disconnected, and forgot the first time intro screen info that got me here.
<Moat> i need an instant messaging system that can use hotmail adresses, i tried pidgin but it sucked
<Hebram> aaron:  /connect irc.freenode.net
<SolarisBoy> :/connect
<rdz_> sloopy, originally the / was before /var, but then i tried it this way.. it didn't help
<Hebram> aaron: or whatever server you wish to connect to
<icoder> GeekSquid: histo : http://pastebin.com/060BmjBD
<Hebram> aaron:  /join #channel_name to join a channel
<sloopy> rdz_, is the /var drive the same unit as the / or two different drives?
<rdz_> sloopy, it's the same harddrive, different partition
<Moat> anyone? i need an IM that isn't pidgin
<Keelan>  digsby?
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Hebram> moat:  empathy is bundled with latest Ubuntu
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, i changed something from script as you said but it doesn't work too it should remove the selected filenames by nautilus from .hidden file but it removes all content of .hidden what caused that
<AaronAaronAaron> It's saying "no route to host"
<sloopy> rdz_, any mention in dmesg about it?
<chd> how do I get all my partitions to auto mount when ubuntu 9.10 starts?
<SolarisBoy> dr3mro: the sed line
<rdz_> sloopy, about /var? nope
<Keelan> Anyone else able to help me with my bridge problems?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  use of lots of echo commands to see what commands its doing exactly after expansion - may show some logic error.
<dr3mro> please check http://pastebin.com/D3iiCF3A
<Moat> hebram what command do i use?
<sloopy> chd, list them in /etc/fstab
<Moat> sudo-apt-get install empathy?
<GeekSquid> bjb1959: that is the restricted drivers manager, it is essentially only to install the driver ... use the better driver then run sudo nvidia-xconfig to create a new xorg.conf with the new drivers enacted
<AaronAaronAaron> I'm having trouble with empathy
<icoder> GeekSquid: u find any unofficial sources?
<AaronAaronAaron> xchat has been recommended once so far here
<Moat> Hebram whats the command? sudo apt-get install empathy?
<MyWay> hi, i can't access any folder, either if i set its permission to 777, why?
<icoder> GeekSquid: http://pastebin.com/060BmjBD
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  if you are somehow giving sed the string '$XXXX' as a pattern. stuff like $ have speial meaning to sed.
<Hebram> moat: Correct
<sloopy> rdz_, your fstab looks fine... nothing in the /var/log/messages about it?
<rdz_> sloopy, i mean, when i booted from disk, i did 'dmesg | less' from the maintenance shell and the only mentioning of mounts was /dev/sda5 which is /
<SolarisBoy> it needs to be \$ if you need it to mean something other than end of line to sed
<rdz_> sloopy, the bad thing is i can't check those, because /var is not mounted, thus nothing is written there
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, so what do you suggest ?
<rohith> What version on Ubuntu supports ATI Randeon X300 Mobilty?
<Keelan> Does ubuntu not automatically search for available wireless networks?
<Dr_Willis> dr3mro:  learn some sed. use lots of echo commands.. test it out and  see what you are doing wrong.
<sloopy> check the / drive, it might have put them in it...
<GeekSquid> icoder: no, however, you are using different servers and the gpgkeys may differ from server to server ... also you are using universe updates and not universe in the main server, could also confuse apt... I am going to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<SolarisBoy> also with -i you need to provide some back up file name i believe sed -i.bak...
<John> j
<chd> sloopy, how do you mean list them?
<rdz_> sloopy, i am starting to believe that something is trying to access /var even before the regular 'mount -a' is executed
<aaron> allright, xchat is working!!!
<aaron> way better than empathy!!
<chd> sloopy, nevermind I'll look at this fstab
<aaron> What a waste of time
<sloopy> chd, look in the file /etc/fstab and see how / is listed
<aaron> ok, see you all around
<aaron> thanks!
<rohith> What version on Ubuntu supports ATI Randeon X300 Mobilty?
<sloopy> rdz_, is there a /var on the root drive?
<rdz_> sloopy, good point, but yeah there is one
<Keelan> hah
<Keelan> Oh the irony
<Keelan> I unplugged the network cable and plugged it back in
<Keelan> and it magically started working
<rdz_> sloopy, it is mounted correctly if i do 'mount -a'. that is what i find strange
<gwtl_> lol
<Keelan> I love ubuntu...
<gwtl_> haha
<sloopy> rdz_, see if anything is in it... i know many a moon ago the mount point had to be there even if a fs was mounted to it later
<Keelan> see you, guys
<Keelan> thanks for the help
<SolarisBoy> mount -a just reads everything in fstab and mounts it
<SolarisBoy> or tries to
<Dr_Willis> some good sed exaples http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<rohith> I need help What version on Ubuntu supports ATI Randeon X300 Mobilty?
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: i love that link =)
<rdz_> sloopy, the mount point is existing but empty.. you mean i should put some directories there?
<rdz_> sloopy, the ones, that the log is moaning about?
<patx> I installed Codeville by doing "sudo apt-get install codeville" but when I try to use the command "codeville" it says no such command. Why is this?
<sloopy> rdz_, my best guess would be to put a /var/log  only on the root drive, and reboot it, and see what it says... it will mount over the /var when working correctly
<rdz_> sloopy, i'll try
<SolarisBoy> patx: maybe the command to start it isn't codeville?
<AaronAaronAaron> goodbye!!!
<rdz_> sloopy, thanks for your help, so far
<icoder> how can i open a a jpg file in a gedit
<sloopy> rdz_, np
<icoder> i could do that in notepad
<SolarisBoy> icoder: why do this?
<patx> SolarisBoy, ok, but what would it be, i cant find any docs...
<icoder> SolarisBoy: to see the image heaers
<SolarisBoy> icoder: you can use other things to read the image headers
<icoder> SolarisBoy: can u suggest any?
<John> .
<SolarisBoy> not sure why gedit can't open it
<CPrgmSwR2> oh well, I will never have sound again
<SolarisBoy> probably because its not a "text" file
<racerd> hiya
<racerd> anyone run TF2?
<racerd> or L4D2?
<patx> SolarisBoy, ok its cdv...
<patx> thanks...
<SolarisBoy> pac1: np
<racerd> i have a quick question
<Hebram> I am using X and the nvidia restricted driver on my laptop.  I have nvidia-settings for dual monitors.  Is there a utility/application that will automatically detect/hotplug the monitors in and out of dual head mode as needed?  If not, is there a simple utility that does it quickly and easily, albeit manually?
<SolarisBoy> icoder: i think imagemagick has some tools that do this one sec though..
<racerd> what directory do games generally install to?
<gwtl_> racerd: I would allso like to know
<racerd> yeah
<racerd> i have some games
<racerd> but i want to put them in the "proper directory"
<gwtl_> ah
<dr3mro> Dr_Willis, I did as you told me but it works now only for first file selected , if i selected more than one file it only unhide the first http://pastebin.com/1SPan8qp
<racerd> i guess it doesn't matter
<racerd> just don't want things to be messy is all
<gwtl_> heh
<gwtl_> yea
<chili555> racerd, you might look in /usr/games
<racerd> hmmm
<racerd> perfect
<gwtl_> interesting
<gwtl_> so, while we're on the subject...
<racerd> hmm now the move command is mv right?
<gwtl_> where do normal other programs install to?
<gwtl_> yea
<trism> dr3mro: you are using $1, that's why it only does the first one, don't you want $i ?
<rohith> I need help What version on Ubuntu supports ATI Randeon X300 Mobilty?
<MrsApple> weve been having alot of issues with adobe flash player (unable to watch youtube. and other things of that sort). and we finally were able to get our comp to accept an updated version of adobe and can now watch videos... but the sound doesnt work.... anybody come across this problem??
<gwtl_> but, racerd, i'd rather cp first
<gwtl_> thed rm
<dr3mro> trism, i will try and feed back
<racerd> yeah
<gwtl_> just in case
<racerd> i have it backed up on another drive
<racerd> so it's no biggy
<gwtl_> ah kewl
<racerd> right now the file is sitting on my desktop
<gwtl_> heh
<dr3mro> trism, thank you it works
<gwtl_> yea, any place is better than desktop
<sassinoogi> anyone know how to get a .wav file to play using Ubuntu?
<bjb1959> I have tried nvidia 180.x.x, 185.x.x, 190.x.x and 195.x.x drivers and none of them work with nvidia gt 240 x won't start. any ideas??
<gwtl_> vlc would work
<gwtl_> sassinoogi
<Hebram> I am using X and the nvidia restricted driver on my laptop.  I have configured nvidia-settings for dual monitors.  Is there a utility/application that will automatically detect/hotplug the monitors in and out of dual head mode as needed?  If not, is there a simple utility that does it quickly and easily, albeit manually?
<sassinoogi> yes, gwtl?
<racerd> there is a 190 driver?
<racerd> crap
<racerd> i have 185
<racerd> lol
<FloodBot1> racerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr3mro> does any one knows how to create a deb package contains nautilus actions and scripts
<gwtl_> Hebram: doesn't the nvidia utility do it?
<enli|away> is there any way to check if a package has update available from terminal?
<racerd> gwtl_ do you ply hlf2?
<gwtl_> oooh yea
<gwtl_> you play on ubuntu?
<racerd> trying
<sassinoogi> Help, please.... playing .wav files on Ubuntu...??
<racerd> i got wow and CC3 working fine
<gwtl_> sassinoogi: vlc?
<sassinoogi> what is that?
<sassinoogi> I am a newbie
<chili555> sassinoogi, aplay file.wav
<Hebram> gwtl_:  If it does, it is not working for me.  When I undock or reboot the laptop w/o the external monitor, I am able to move my mouse off the screen to where the monitor should be in Twinview
<blakkheim> sassinoogi: mplayer file.wav
<alabd> Good day all , some packages have star (in synaptic) and are from jaunty repository , is star indicating upgrade or update ?
<sassinoogi> mplayer doesn't work
 * SolarisBoy wiggling
<Hebram> gwtl:  Also, so apps seem to want to launch to the non-present monitor.
<racerd> hey sassinoogi
<gwtl_> sorry Hebram, I have no other experience with dualscreen
<sassinoogi> yea, racerd
<racerd> you can add another repository
<coltonzy> anyone mind if I ask them a newb question about installation?
<bjb1959> sassinoogi: install the medibuntu repository and then install the ubuntu restricted extras
<racerd> and then install some extra codecs from there
<Hebram> gwtl:  Thank you for trying.
<racerd> there you go
<Adrian> hi, i installed the ubuntu netbook remix and the launcher menu on the desktop doesnt respond to the mouse (keyboard works though) any ideas on how to fix this?
<sassinoogi> which means...???
<racerd> bjb1959 isright on the the money
<sassinoogi> I am REALLY new
<racerd> me too
<racerd> medibuntu.org
<leospc> thank you
<xangua> bjb1959: what reloation has medibuntu with restricted extras¿¿
<bjb1959> sassinoogi, go to the medibuntu.org site and follow the directions then use a package manager like synaptic to install the extras
<sassinoogi> Can anyone tell me how to do this...?(10:59:30 PM) bjb1959: sassinoogi: install the medibuntu repository and then install the ubuntu restricted extras
<gwtl_> sasnoogi, as far as I know both mplayer and vlc support playing wav and prettymuch everything else out of the box
<racerd> hell yes i got the command line to work lol
<racerd> vlc is the way to go
<gwtl_> yea
<gwtl_> well...
<rohith> I need help What version on Ubuntu supports ATI Randeon X300 Mobilty?
<gwtl_> I find keeping 3-5 media players
<bjb1959> xangua, to be able to get the codecs you need for .wav, you need the win32 codecs which is in the restricted extras package
<dr3mro> guys now i have schemas files of nautilus actions and i have some files needed to be copied to /usr/bin so nautilus actions work how can i create a deb package to do that ??????
<gwtl_> works well
<MrsApple> any help with flash issues???
<xangua> bjb1959: you are only confusing him/her...and me...... sassinoogi just install restricted extras; if ussing gnome then open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SolarisBoy> xangua: indeed
<bjb1959> xangua, without the medibuntu repo you will not get all the codecs you need
<gwtl_> sassinoogi: after that, then allso install vlc and mplayer: sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer
<xangua> bjb1959: again, what relation has medibuntu woth restrcited extras metapackage¿¿
<gwtl_> you'll be able to play pretty much anything after thet
<gwtl_> racerd: do you mean command line vlc?
<racerd> nah i meant the sudo mv command
<gwtl_> ah
<gwtl_> hehe
<racerd> i hadn
<racerd> i hadn't used it in years and just sort guessed the structure required for it to work
<gwtl_> I generally use gui vlc or command line mplayer
<bjb1959> ok, I'm done with trying to help on the wav files. can anyone help me with my nvidia issue? can only seem to get nv driver to work. the other drivers won't let x start
<racerd> really?
<gwtl_> its pretty straight forward and intuitive
<rohith> bye
 * SolarisBoy sits alone with his Amarok
<xangua> bjb1959: have you tried with 'envy' ¿¿
<ouyes> bjb1959, more details, uname -a
<gwtl_> racerd:  mplayer FILE FILE2 FILE3
<bjb1959> yes, and from nvidia site and using jockey-qt etc
<racerd> sweet
<Topy44> what is the easiest way to do a full system backup of my linux installation? (i have an usb stick that is larger then the system drive available)
<ouyes> bjb1959, what version of ubuntu are you running and what chip of VGA?
<Topy44> i want a backup that, if needed, i can restore including all settings etc
<gwtl_> racerd:  you can play music from ssh or Alt+Ctrl+F1 etc =D
<sassinoogi> I am completely, 100% lost
<racerd> really?
<bjb1959> I am running 9.10 karmic and have a nvidia gt 240
<racerd> huh
<gwtl_> sassinoogi: sudo aptitude install vlc
<racerd> i have an iphone
<racerd> can i sync it using itunes
<ouyes> bjb1959, try envy-qt
<sassinoogi> what is vlc?
<gwtl_> media player
<racerd> videoLAN
<gwtl_> www.videolan.org/vlc/
<bjb1959> ouyes: I have tried it. I can install but x won't start on re-boot
<ouyes> bjb1959, sudo apt-get install envy-qt
<racerd> hey
<xangua> racerd: the next version of gnome to be incluided in lucyd lynx will have support for ipod/iphone
<Adrian> Topy44 - dd?
<racerd> sweet
<racerd> it's hacked
<ouyes> bjb1959, you use gnome?
<gwtl_> nice
<racerd> so i could ssh into i think
<icoder> histo: i guess it was the problem with sources but i couldnt identify what it was. just changed the download server to the main and its all going smooth
<racerd> i fi can remember what i changed the default password to
<icoder> histo: plus removed the multiverse
<ouyes> bjb1959, so far envy-qt works well for me
<racerd> my wii is hacked
<bjb1959> I use both gnome and kde 4.4 but the problem is x won't start
<Topy44> Adrian: yeah, probably - but how? and do i need to do it from a secondary system or can ubuntu image the system its running from?
<racerd> need to hack my xbox 360
<racerd> does anyone know a place i can go to get info on that?
<ouyes> bjb1959, then i can not do anything to help
<gwtl_> racerd: If I ssh into my computer I can start mplayer playing etc, vlc is a bit harder to use though.
<sassinoogi> ok, so I type the commands in the terminal and I get "no such job"
<sassinoogi> what does that mean?
<racerd> you ssh through your iphone?
<gwtl_> racerd: mplayer command line is also nice to use while playing games
<racerd> i need to get that working
<Zus> ouyes sorry to interrupt but i too have an Nvidia card GefForce 5200 and have  Envy-NG installed but after the grub screen its all black, if i hit enter i get so such directory and a prompt where only the word reboot seems to work..
<rdz_> sloopy, creating those directories in /var did help insofar, that i could boot in recovery mode (normal mode results in hang at 'low-graphics session' window). it seems that ubuntu treats /var special in terms of that it writes there even before it is 'normally' mounted
<gwtl_> sassinoogi:  try sudo apt-get vlc
<SolarisBoy> racerd: if you have appstore on your iphone there is "ssh terminal" app free version FYI
<blankthemuffin> So I'm having some trouble with brasero. trying to burn a dvd video. get through all the options and hit burn to start burning, it crashes with "**ERROR: [brasero] Sample rate is greater than permitted in specified Level" I'm trying to burn a theora+vorbis encoded video at 2048 and64kbps respectively. any idea what I might have to transcode to in order to get this to work?
<racerd> lol
<racerd> app store lol
<bjb1959> sassinoogi: it's sudo apt-get install vlc
<chili555> sassinoogi, sudo apt-get install vlc
<SolarisBoy> ?
<racerd> j/k ;)
<sassinoogi> "invalid operation"
<racerd> nah i know
<racerd> i have a terminal
<rdz_> sloopy, with those directories created, the /var partition got mounted afterwards.. isn't that schizophrenic?
<racerd> i don't really use the app store
<icoder> vlc cant play midi
<racerd> cydia is what i use
<xangua> sassinoogi: you have no administrator privileges then¿¿
<SolarisBoy> oh
<sassinoogi> ok...that worked
<sloopy> rdz_, no not really... does it boot normally now?
<racerd> i just need to figure out how to do it
<rdz_> sloopy, i think i abandon the idea of having /var on its own partition
<Adrian> Topy44 "dd if=/dev/hdx | gzip > /path/to/image.gz"
<rdz_> sloopy, no, i can still not boot normally.. many services just fail
<Adrian> or just "dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path/to/image" if youre feeling lazy
<sassinoogi> it is reading the database, processing, blah blah...that good?
<ouyes> Zus, then, for nvidia card , the official driver works just well, we can give a try,
<gwtl_> now, sassinoogi, Vlc should be in menu >> Sound and Video
<gwtl_> sassinoogi: yea
<Topy44> Adrian: ok. can i backup the running system or should i do this from a secondary system?
<gwtl_> sassinoogi: it
<ouyes> Zus, this lap i am using is ait vga
<gwtl_> sassinoogi: its installing it
<Adrian> should work while running
<histo> icoder: i think rhythmbox can play midi
<bjb1959> so no ideas on why x won't start when using nvidia drivers?
<sassinoogi> thanks!  You all are lifesavers!:-D
<gwtl_> np
<histo> icoder: and I know xmms has a midi plugin
<JohnDoeKnow> is there a command line to tell dpkg to automatically download and install any dependencies that are require?
<rdz_> sloopy, do you know the explanation, why some directories are required to exist in the mountpoint, although afterwards they are irrelevant because something is mounted to the mount point?
<coltonzy> command line says GCC + essential are installed. I just have a bunch of cluttered confusing files. what am I missing? sorry im newb
<histo> !midi > icoder
<ubottu> icoder, please see my private message
<histo> coltonzy: what are you trying to install?
<CPrgmSwR2> Can I get help with sound
<sloopy> rdz_, it may need them, you may have have it mount sooner...
<histo> !sound > CPrgmSwR2
<coltonzy> gcc compiler
<ubottu> CPrgmSwR2, please see my private message
<histo> coltonzy: dpkg -l | grep gcc
<Adrian> Topy44 - sure the command will work while the machine runs - however you might still face issues, not because of the command itself, but because of unsaved data thats in the RAM
<Topy44> Adrian: hm... any way i can get dd to give me some status info while working? this may take a while :)
<histo> coltonzy: will show you if its installed
<rdz_> sloopy, how can i tell <don't know who> to mount /var sooner? can you specify that in /etc/fstab ?
<histo> coltonzy: what are you trying to do with gcc?
<SolarisBoy> Adrian: or if your disk fills up =)
<Topy44> Adrian: well, it shouldnt be worse than hard-resetting the machine, right?
<Topy44> which most of the time wont do much harm
<gwtl_> where can I find help regarding keyboard-related issues?
<neezer> does opening up a port on the router for torrents open you up for attack?
<Adrian> SolarisBoy - Topy44 said he has enough space
<CPrgmSwR2> histo: it is far more complex than that
<rdz_> sloopy, i used to separate /var on debian systems just fine.. it's seems to me there is something special about ubuntu...
<coltonzy> says I have base packages + library + C compiler
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a way I can get into alsa and configure it some how
<coltonzy> just want it to run
<Topy44> yeah, the system disk is a 4gb ssd, and i am backupping to an 8gb usb stick
<Topy44> and i just realized i am backupping 4gb to a fat32 drive, which of course will fail at the 2gb mark :)
<histo> coltonzy: what are you tryuing to compile something?
<SolarisBoy> hmm is /path/to/file on another disk?
<coltonzy> nope, just very confused
<histo> coltonzy: okay well gcc is to compile C stuff
<pcacjr> is there any program to paste files on ubuntu ?
<histo> coltonzy: its not something you just run. You have to have source code for it to build something.
<histo> pcacjr: paste files?
<coltonzy> ah
<vips> I need some help regarding internet surfing in ubuntu
<pcacjr> for e.g, pasting source codes directly to a link
<vips> I cant surf net smoothly..after opening one website or two, connection to websites are delayed
<pcacjr> through a command line
<histo> coltonzy: its used whne installing source code or by programers to compile their code.
<histo> pcacjr: what do you mean? copy and paste?
<rdz_> sloopy, and what is also funny: all the directories in the mountpoint /var are empty
<Topy44> btw, has anyone here downgraded their gdm on karmic? among other problems, the new login screen is totally low-resolution incompatible, so i am thinking about trying it
<coltonzy> making sense now - like I said Im newb, thanks
<pcacjr> histo: yeah
<rdz_> sloopy, some services seem only to claim to require those directories, but actually don't write anything to them
<gudang> antontea
<histo> pcacjr: you can do that hilight something you can even right click then select copy. right click and paste where you want it to go
<meowbuntu> right click and do it all over again
<histo> pcacjr: or you can click both mouse buttoms at the same time to paste.
<pcacjr> ah, ok. i thought ubuntu would have a descent tool to do that job...
<pcacjr> ty anyway
<nertil> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Royall> Is it possible to open a new tab in firefox using the terminal?
<coz_> pcacjr,  hold on let me back scroll here
<pcacjr> coz_: kk
<coz_> pcacjr,  are you pasteing text and code only?
<pcacjr> coz_: yep
<krummi> fuck y
<krummi> u
<coz_> pcacjr,  if you higlight something and just middle click to where ever you want to paste it should work just fine
<SolarisBoy> pcacjr: there is xclip as well
<sloopy> rdz_, may not use them at boot... but running system would be diff...
<coz_> pcacjr,  this holds true on all linux and unix distributions
<histo> pcacjr: it depends what you are trying to do? there are clipboard managers you can use also.
<Adrian> Topy44 - googling "dd progress" gives you some results... about the 2GB limit - you can combine dd, gzip with split - so you have a archive truncuated into pieces
<pcacjr> a sorry
<xangua> Royall: only if you have an xmpp client open in terminal and the experimental 'xmpp addon' for firefox
<coz_> pcacjr, did I misunderstand what you wanted?
<rdz_> sloopy, anyway, it seems spooky and i don't really understand what is going on.
<pcacjr> yep
<pcacjr> trying to find out how to explain you guys
<coz_> pcacjr,  ok would you mind explaining it again :)
<pcacjr> cat file | wgetpaste
<cxo> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and its so damn fast. I've had the same PC since 8.04 and every Ubuntu release my PC gets faster. This is so counter intuitive when compared to newer versions of Windows
<pcacjr> the output will generate a link where the file content is pasted out
<rdz_> sloopy, i just copied back my system from a backup after having formatted the disk. do you know if there are deviices in /dev that need to be created manually? i haven't backed up those
<coz_> pcacjr,  mm how about pastebinit
<rdz_> sloopy, i mean, could this also lead to problems on booting?
 * pcacjr nods
<pcacjr> that's it
<histo> pcacjr: as html?
<pcacjr> :-)
<pcacjr> yep
<FloodBot1> pcacjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> trying Chrome out in Ubuntu ... it has 4 processes running with nothing but google.com open
<histo> !pm > alabd
<ubottu> alabd, please see my private message
<zetheroo> almost 45MB of RAM and not a single thing happening ... why?
<blankthemuffin> because that's how chrome works, it's a multi-process browser
<histo> zetheroo: lying in wait
<sloopy> rdz_, you would be better off just copying the contents of your /var partition to the root partition in single/recovery mode and continue on...
<magicvibe> how does one see which processes are running within ubuntu 9.10 ?
<rdz_> sloopy, hehe.. that is what i concluded as well... :-)
<SolarisBoy> ps
<knottydreads87> hello people! i'm looking for an application to connect one ubuntu computer to another. both ate 9.1 and they are on separate locations
<histo> magicvibe: from command line ps or top
<rdz_> sloopy, thanks for your time
<rdz_> sloopy, but do you know about the /dev?
<blankthemuffin> System->Admin->System Monitor magicvibe
<histo> knottydreads87: seperate networks over the internet?
<magicvibe> thanks
<knottydreads87> histo, yes thats correct
<Adrian> knottydreads87 - telnet? ssh? vnc?...
<Topy44> Adrian: i simply reformated the stick to ext2, easier and cleaner
<Topy44> and yeah, i found the dd progress stuff
<thomson> hi....
<histo> knottydreads87: yeah there are tons of differnt ways depending on what you need from the other computer
<thomson> where are you from
<thomson> ??
<knottydreads87> i want to view. no ssh no telnet
<knottydreads87> visual
<Adrian> knottydreads87 - google vnc
<Adrian> or teamviewer.com if your lazy
<histo> knottydreads87: oh system > preferences > remote desktop
<magicvibe> if aMSN is running, but you cannot open it and it's not showing in the process manager "top" ...how does one find it and kill it?
<SolarisBoy> knottydreads87: are these computers behind NAT routers or fw's?
<knottydreads87> histo, its enabled on the other machine but how to i connect
<knottydreads87> SolarisBoy, no, its open
<histo> knottydreads87: well is the other machine behind a router?
<SolarisBoy> ok
<knottydreads87> histo, yes, but what port needs to be open?
<xangua> magicvibe: the amsn process is  'wish8.5'
<SolarisBoy> 5900
<knottydreads87> i'll try opening it
<sloopy> rdz_, the /dev dir is a directory of black magic and fables... playing with it without proper knowledge is asking for a drenching of 'oh $#it' liberally applied with a firehose...
<histo> knottydreads87: 5900 for vnc
<xangua> magicvibe: if not try with 'wish8.4' or something like that
<histo> knottydreads87: and you go to apps > inet > remote desktop viewer
<magicvibe> thank you xangua
<rdz_> sloopy, :-)  wish me good luck then
<thomson> just  see..it.
<SolarisBoy> knottydreads87: is that a hardware f/w running on say a linksys?
<knottydreads87> SolarisBoy, no not linksys
<zetheroo> histo: why 4 seperate processes?
<knottydreads87> i'll check into it later but now i gotta jet
<alabd> do <is-Karmic-pred> "$pkg"   < what is Karmic-pred ?
<histo> knottydreads87: you need to port forward 5900 on the remote machines router.
<k0rbis> Hello everyone. I got a question..
<SolarisBoy> knottydreads87: if its a router you need to port forward
<rdz_> sloopy, anyway.. i have enough for tonight.. i'll continue trying to fix it tomorrow... good night and thanks
<histo> zetheroo: I don't know thats hwo they do it.
<k0rbis> Did anyone figure out how to get CS4 Adobe Photoshop working?
<faron> hello everybody hopefully all are well....I'm wondering,when uninstalling programs,synaptic gives a choice of "removal" OR "complete removal" which one should I choose ? Anybody have any suggestions ?
<AssociateX> I got an LG Chocolate Touch with an USB cord, how do I 'mount' it? or access it otherwise. Thanks a million.
<sloopy> rdz_, nite, and good luck...
<histo> zetheroo: /j #chromium
<magicvibe> xangua; no dice :/
<zetheroo> histo: cheers
<histo> AssociateX: just plug it in and it should auto mount
<magicvibe> xangua; no wish anthing
<k0rbis> @AssociateX It should mount automatically on plug in
<AssociateX> histo: it didn't, but it is charging.
<xangua> magicvibe: then amsn is not running
<sagaci> is there a way to make a command not require sudo
<Kavinorum> how can i install a .deb for i386 on an amd64?
<magicvibe> my comp is too sluggish right now to worry about it, ill let my updates complete and do a reboot
<magicvibe> xangua; thanks
<rdz_> sagaci, edit the /etc/sudoers files
<AssociateX> k0rbis: it didn't but it is charging
<xangua> Kavinorum: what do you want to install¿
<k0rbis> @Kavinorum i386 is 32bit, you can't install on amd64
<Kavinorum> tonido
<microlith> err
<k0rbis> @Kavinorum You need the .deb package for amd64
<microlith> you can install 32-bit software on x86_64 CPUs
<Kavinorum> according to their site it works with ia32-libs
<rdz_> sagaci, actually you shouldn't edit directly, but by some command like 'visudo'
<sagaci> rdz: so add apt-get update to the sudoers file
<microlith> ahh
<microlith> n/m
<pteague> anybody know why, when i'm watching a dvd, skin color shows up as being blue?
<Kavinorum> the package manager wont let me install it though
<alabd> any opinion ?
<k0rbis> Hmm have no idea, pteague
<k0rbis> Use VLC Media player? Does it have some problems?
<rdz_> sagaci, man sudoers
<xangua> (22:35:38) Kavinorum: according to their site it works with ia32-libs - have you installed the 32 bits libraries¿
<Kavinorum> xangua yes
<neezer> pteague, I had that problem a while ago...I still have it with my 9.10 some times...I used vlc now to play movies...the only thing is you need to restart if you've seen the inverted colors...I don't know why, but that is how I fixed it.
<k0rbis> Didn't know they had 32 bit libs
<pteague> k0rbis: yeah, it happens in both kaffiene & in vlc player
<k0rbis> for 64bit cpu
<histo> Kavinorum: they have a howto
<eucjjo> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Mp3bestNews> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Kevna> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<mohammad1970> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<faron> hey xangua ! how you doin' today ?
<eucjjo> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Mp3bestNews> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Kevna> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<mohammad1970> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<FloodBot1> eucjjo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pteague> neezer: k, thanks
<histo> Kavinorum: http://www.tonido.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=38
<faron> what the heck just happened there ?
<Topy44> bunch of spambots
<k0rbis> lmao
<Kavinorum> histo, yes but it skips the step where my computer lets me install it
<alabd> what is-Karmic-pred ?
<Misantropo> i configured a NAT bridge for my virtualbox machines, like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HiXW91jJ I switched location and the connections to my virtualboxes is slow. The difference is i am usin wireless here and before i was using ethernet.
<Linux000> Hello?
<Kavinorum> histo, it just explains how to run it after its already installed
<pteague> hmm...  is there a way during the install process to add an /etc/passwd & an /etc/group file so when it installs stuff it utilizes the correct uid/gid ?  i'm having a hard time matching certain things for nfs
<Linux000> I have a problem with Virtual Box, I installed Ubuntu 10.04, and VBox guest additions, rebooted, logged in, and my pointer vanished, just like that, the point is still there(I can make shaded boxes on the desktop, click on things, etc.) but the pointer is gone, any ideas?
<histo> Kavinorum: no he used the force option in the first post
<k0rbis> ?
<k0rbis> What happened?
<histo> Linux000: /j #ubuntu+1
<histo> Linux000: sry nvm
<histo> Linux000: what version of ubuntu did you install virtualbox on?
<Linux000> histo: stay here?
<k0rbis> lmao spambots?
<eucjjo> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Katrina26> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<dNa_R055> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Mp3bestNews> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<x5> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<grateful> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<furi0us> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<nutzaaa> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<eucjjo> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<Katrina26> BEL ͑҉̶̸̢̩̠̲͙̭̤̙̞̳̭̗ͅL
<FloodBot2> eucjjo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Katrina26: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linux000> histo: I am running 9.10 in host, 10.04 in guest
<Topy44> there we go again
<histo> What is that garbage?
<dustin2000> When I start up Ubuntu, I get this loud but short sound before the startup sound......
<histo> Linux000: hrm... how did you intall virtualbox?
<faron> okay...so synaptic package mgr gives me a choice of "removal" or "complete removal"...which to choose ? anybody  ?
<movicont> histo: you can do it through synaptic or through VB's site
<k0rbis> lol omg
<Linux000> histo: I downloaded the Package from http://www.virtualbox.org and install it through package manager, it has always worked with other Oses
<dustin2000> any ideas why I might be getting a loud buzz on startup before the startup sound?
<movicont> faron: complete removal removes the config files as well
<histo> movicont: I know how to install it i'm asking him which one he used.
<clickme> hi
<k0rbis> About time they are gone
<movicont> histo: ahh, haha. sorry
<k0rbis> Thank you
<histo> Linux000: hrm. I would ask in #virtualbox someone there may know more
<Linux000> okay
<wcj> hi
<faron> does that mean if I decide to reinstall from synaptic someday that I won't be abl eto find it ?
<wcj> hi all
<histo> Linux000: whats goign on with guest additions is anyones guess. Sounds like its grabbing the mouse pointer
<wcj> somebody talk to me?
<xangua> !hi | wcj
<ubottu> wcj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<movicont> faron: no, you will be able to find it still
<wcj> hi
<histo> faron: no it just removes the local config files when you purge something
<faron> thanks movicint
<faron> thanks histo
<movicont> no problem ;)
<faron> much appreciated
<CPrgmSwR2> Is anyone familar with the Conexant CX20561 sound chip set?
<Hebram> I am using X and the nvidia restricted driver on my laptop.  I have configured nvidia-settings for dual monitors.  Is there a utility/application that will automatically detect/hotplug the monitors in and out of dual head mode as needed?  If not, is there a simple utility that does it quickly and easily, albeit manually?
<Kavinorum> histo, thanks i didnt realize what he did, but it worked :)
<histo> Kavinorum: np
<k0rbis> Woot! Got Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction running latest
<histo> Hebram: nvidia-settings
<git__> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<histo> Hebram: but detecting displays is kind of tricky. some displays don't report properly
<faron> another stupid question... WHY am I given 2 choices ?? anyone ?
<histo> faron: two choices for what?
<faron>  why would anyone not completely remove something ?
<faron> removal or complete removal
<histo> faron: because if you want to keep your config on the machine and install it later
<Adrian> i have a problem with the ubunto netbook remix launcher - nothing is clickable - it does not respond to mouse input, only keyboard works - any ideas on how to fix this?
<histo> faron: all your settings will be there still.
<mcurran> Anyone have any vuln IP's they'd like to share with me - I want to start my own zombie squad?
<abhi_nav_> should I assign a password to root account? because anyone can go into recovery mode and go to root acccount and do anything. what should i do?
<faron> hmmmm ahhhhhhh I think I undersatnd now
<histo> !ot | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<faron> that sounds cool
<abhi_nav_> mcurran: what is vuln?
<mcurran> abhi_nav_ yes, use sudo passwd sudo
<mcurran> vulnerable
<clickme> hi everyone, looking for some help understanding the file structure of ubuntu
<histo> faron: default is just remove but.
<Hebram> histo:  Can you elaborate. I have configured nvidia-settings for Twinview.  However, when I undock or reboot in single monitor mode, the laptop still acts as if the monitor is attached.  IE... I can move my cursor off the screen to where the monitor would be, my wallaper is still spanned, some apps launch to the non-existant monitor, etc.
<mcurran> I mean sudo passwd root
<k0rbis> omg i would not use that command..
<histo> Hebram: then you would use nvidia-settings to take it out of twinview
<DEduc3d> @clickme - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/20/explanation-of-the-ubuntu-linux-file-structure-ubuntu-all-versions/
<k0rbis> "sudo passwd username
<k0rbis> I would use that
<mcurran> I lost my nvidia 9800 GT and all I have left is a box with serial and whatever.  Do you think I could get them to send me a new one?  (lifetime warranty)
<abhi_nav_> mcurran: what sudo passwd sudo will do? if i assign pass to root acnt from system=admin=users and group, wll it be good?
<mcurran> sudo passwd root I meant
<Hebram> histo:  That is what I am trying to avoid.  I was hoping to get around manual reconfiguration of nvidia-settings everytime I go from dual to single head, and back again.
<k0rbis> abhi_nav it changes the root password
<mcurran> It'll change root password
<k0rbis> You don't ever want to do that..
<histo> Hebram: you would just restart X and it should detect whatever displays are plugged in.
<mcurran> why
<k0rbis> Unless you know exactly what your doing
<mcurran> k0rbis - WHY!
<abhi_nav_> k0rbis: & mcurran: ok. but is it ok to add pass from sys=admin=users and group
<k0rbis> Because root is the strongest over everything on your system
<Dr_Willis> mcurran:  thers no real need to set a root password. its more secure the way ubuntu does it.
<mcurran> abhi_nav_ - Are u talkin' about editing root (sudo visudo)
<abhi_nav_> k0rbis: i want to do that because anyone can go to recovery mode and have full access to my pc
<k0rbis> Just make a new account with administrator rights
<k0rbis> Not everyone knows how to go to recovery mode ;-)
<Dr_Willis> theres more to 'sudo' then the command you do to get root rights. :) it has other features to help keep things secuire
<k0rbis> Exactly.
<mcurran> Don't listen to korbis - there's no reason you shouldn't change root password as long as u want to - I always change root password to the same as my user password
<k0rbis> The command "sudo" was created for a reason.
<Hebram> histo:  Thank you for your help.
<abhi_nav_> you are  not getting my point. my prob is if someone switch on my pc, press esc, go to recovery mode, select root account, and then he wll have full control over my pc. how  to stop this?
<Dr_Willis> I think there are reasons to NOT have a root password.
<k0rbis> Ok well whatever, not my fault if some roots your box
<histo> Hebram: you can enable ctrl+alt+backspace and just hit that to restart X
<mcurran> k0rbis - Yes and you'll still have to type the password every time you need to do something with super user privilege
<histo> Hebram: its been disabled in more recent versions of ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav_:  grub has a password feature to prevent them entering revoery mode
<Callum__> Is it possible to team NICs together in NetworkManager?
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav_:  if they have physical access. you hav4e very limited secuity to begin with.
<Hebram> histo:  Awesome.  I will go google how to configure that.
<mcurran> I want to know how to change mint and ubuntu so that my user account is a super-user, so I don't even need to type password and so my gnome panel custom apps / scripts will actually do their jobs.
<histo> abhi_nav_: its impossible to stop them. They could boot a live cd and mount the drive.
<k0rbis> Ehh whatever, I just assign a huge password for root
<histo> Hebram: hold up i'll get you link
<k0rbis> and then use sudo command for everything else
<clickme> hello
<Hebram> histo:  Much appreciated =)
<abhi_nav_> Dr_Willis: how to give grub pass? and how i have low security if someone have physical access to my pc?
<k0rbis> You'll understand when you run Ubuntu Servers
<mcurran> I'm running BT4 as root and made it an HD install and it's so much better not having to write in my goddamn password every ten seconds
<abhi_nav_> histo: then how to make it secure?
<histo> Hebram: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<abhi_nav_> histo: Dr_Willis: mcurran: k0rbis: should i encrypt my whole 160gb hdd with truecrypt?
<k0rbis> Whoa..write down your password?
<histo> Hebram: then sudo dontzap --disable
<k0rbis> *cough* LastPass *cough*
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav_:   locking down a 'public' pc can be a bit of a challange. depends a lot on the details.
<histo> Hebram: is the easy way but you don't have to isntallt he package to do it.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav_:  an encrypted users home is one set in the right directon at least
<abhi_nav_> Dr_Willis: hmm ok
<mcurran> Dr_willis - People are way too paranoid.  Who the hell would want to hack into your PC, it's a lot of work and usually if someone wants to get in and own your box they will.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav_:  even if you give a password for grub. they could still use a live cd..
<histo> abhi_nav_: you'd have to encrypt your drive and password you bios/ disable cd boot/ password grub etc...
<k0rbis> Uhh I would advise people to encrypt hard drives if they are anal. But you don't have to if you never have anyone else insight of your machine
<Hebram> histo:  I'll give that a shot.
<abhi_nav_> mcurran: :)
<adrian__> hey hi people
<adrian__> a need some help i hope somebody can help me
<k0rbis> I encrypt all 3 of my Ubuntu Servers
<histo> abhi_nav_: even still that doesn't assure you.
<abhi_nav_> histo: how to disable cd boot?
<Dr_Willis> mcurran:  whatever..  theres more to sudo then 'the command you use to get root access' - the root password arguemts has 1000+ pages on the forums. its not for argument here.
<tuntun> I installed a .deb of zoneminder, but there isn't a item in the applications menu and 'zoneminder' in the terminal doesn't work. How do I run it?
<Hebram> hist:  apt doesn't find the package.  Special repository?
<adrian__> y have this mother board asus p5e3 premium whith wifi Ap@n
<adrian__> and i cant make it work
<blakkheim> tuntun: dpkg -S zoneminder
<histo> Hebram: hrm.. hold up
<abhi_nav_> histo: Dr_Willis: mcurran: k0rbis: ok thnx
<adrian__> in kubuntu or ubnuntu
<Dr_Willis> tuntun:  use the package manager and see what it installed.
<mcurran> I'm so sick of hearing people say, NOOO! don't do that.  When they don't know shit about hacking.  Changing your root password is probably more secure, definately is, more secure than leaving it as default
<adrian__> somebody knows something about it
<adrian__> ?
<Cappy> is there a version of ubuntu thats stripped to the bones by default? im looking for something that has the ease of use, without the bloat.
<k0rbis> No problem, abhi_nav
<blakkheim> !mini > Cappy
<ubottu> Cappy, please see my private message
<abhi_nav_> :)
<Dr_Willis> Cappy:  the ease of use is what  IS the bloat normally
<k0rbis> Glad to help out anyone else
<te_> mcurran: Your logic is flawed.
<histo> Hebram: or right alt + print screen + k    I guess works
<Dr_Willis> Cappy:  theres minimal ubuntu variants out. but your definition of 'ease of use' may not be the same as mine.
<dook> /part
<k0rbis> te_ thats what I thought when he talked about setting up root passwords :/
<Hebram> histo:  I'll try that.  Will it kill my current windows?
<adrian__> can somebody help me whit my asus p5e3 wifi?
<te_> mcurran: But you are free to do what you want with your system.
<histo> Hebram: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Cappy> i think im going to go back to Arch
<histo> Hebram: yes it will take you back to login screen
<k0rbis> Lol
<Dr_Willis> Cappy:  go for it if you want. Have a nice day.
<jzacsh> Cappy: I'd join you, but it fails to install on my IDE drives, for some reason :(
<Hebram> histo:  Perfect.  Thanks for the link!
 * abhi_nav_ is trying every distro in vm
<k0rbis> Arch Linux is okay..
<Dr_Willis> I got sick of arch. But theres alwyas the next disrto to try out
<tuntun> Dr_Willis, its just zoneminder.
<blankthemuffin> So I'm having some trouble with brasero. trying to burn a dvd video. get through all the options and hit burn to start burning, it crashes with "**ERROR: [brasero] Sample rate is greater than permitted in specified Level" I'm trying to burn a theora+vorbis encoded video at 2048 and64kbps respectively. any idea what I might have to transcode to in order to get this to work?
<mcurran> We'll see how secure you are te_!
<k0rbis> I still prefer BT4, Slackware, CentOS, Linux Mint, Super OS, and Ubuntu
<Cappy> Dr_Willis, arch will run all my apps at the same time, ubuntu struggles to open more than 2 at a time
<jzacsh> idk what I'd do without ubuntu -- easy for the family, which makes things easy on me :)
<te_> mcurran: There is really no difference, security wise...
<Dr_Willis> blankthemuffin:  i tend to use devede to generate a proper dvd video iso file. then i just burn that. I dident even realize that  brasero could make a dvd video disk.
<k0rbis> I just find it easier to install what I need using Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Cappy:  whatever. Not enoguh info to trouble shoot. So have fun.
<ouyes> is there any taper recode tools?
<jzacsh> Cappy: Ubuntu does come bloated. But if you know how to handle arch, I would imagine you know how to skim down Ubuntu's bloat, too right?
<ouyes> i want to recode some voice
<Dr_Willis> jzacsh:  yep. exactly  my thinking on the topic also.
<histo> Cappy: you can start with minimal and add packages that you want.
<Dr_Willis> or just install a different window maanger and use it instead of gnome.
<histo> Cappy: this is what I normally do since there is so much I don't need.
<k0rbis> If they make it where you can customize the software at the beginning of Ubuntu installation, then it would be awesome.
<Cappy> jzacsh, i've installed Ubuntu from the mini iso before, but it still doesnt compare to arch.. i dont know why,
<te_> mcurran: But if we have weak passwords, yes, it's kind of in-secure.  But I'm behind a NAT firewall, so ... (and BTW, it is a Linux firewall).
<histo> k0rbis: they have tasksel
<k0rbis> Otherwise, I have to uninstall the stuff I don't want each time
<jzacsh> Dr_Willis: Cappy a different window manager made a _huge_ difference on my ancient-tower (as I call it) - that's a good idea
<k0rbis> What exactly is tasksel?
<histo> k0rbis: and you can make a package list of your current install
<tuntun> blakkheim, dpkg -S zoneminder, I guess it is showing the related files but I don't see anything to run
<k0rbis> Really..
<Dr_Willis> tuntun:  anything in a bin or sbin dir :)
<histo> k0rbis: yes
<k0rbis> So you saying I can create my own live cd?
<Hebram> histo:  <right alt><print screen><k> was very effective -)
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | k0rbis
<ubottu> k0rbis: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<herbero> Hi, I cannot get my functional (md5sum and also successfully run) ubuntu livecd to boot with my comp
<herbero> I enabled it's boot priority in BIOS
<k0rbis> Woot!
<k0rbis> I'm on it
<herbero> but nothing happens
<k0rbis> ;-)
<jzacsh> Cappy: I agree, but its preference, you have to remember that Ubuntu is made for a _huge_ _huge_ platform of people -- which is something to be _appreciated_ about it. so if you can use it (eg, as I do -- passing aroudn to the family -- so make my home network more secure), then go ahead :)
<herbero> stagnates on verifying DMI pool data
<Dr_Willis> k0rbis:  some other disrtros have better 'tools' for that. some let you do it on their customizer web sites.. which is a neat feature.
<herbero> anyone know why this would happen/how to fix it?
<k0rbis> Any ideas for Live CD?
<histo> Hebram: yeah or that link will show you how to re enable ctrl + alt + backspace its in keyboard settings
<abhi_nav_> I am upgrading grub2. so want to know your experince with it. is it fine to upgrade? I am using 9.041?
<Cappy> what about just ditching gnome-desktop for vanilla gnome?
<k0rbis> I'll be glad to help make one for requests
<histo> k0rbis: what make your own live cd?
<abhi_nav_> 9.04
<k0rbis> Yes sir
<Dr_Willis> k0rbis:  if i want a customuized live cd. i tend to use TinyCoreLinux
<Kavinorum> anyone know why my screen goes dark in like 5-10 mins when in Power Management its set for 30 mins?
<k0rbis> Alright
<histo> k0rbis: there are tons of tutorials on the net
<ouyes> anyone know the tools for voice record?
<Dr_Willis> k0rbis:  if you are trying to find a reason to make one.. well then you dont really need one right now. heh:)
<histo> k0rbis: for making yoru own ubuntu based distro
<k0rbis> True..
<jzacsh> Cappy: I've never looked at vanilla gnome (nor heard of it), but I can tell you that fluxbox made things fly on my old tower. you can also try the classic fvwm (i think.. that's the acronym?)... or you can try DWM (that's my next move).
<k0rbis> But would be a fun project eh?
<Hebram> Kavinorum:  It is possible that BIOS setting are trumping your power management software settings.
<tuntun> Dr_Willis, nothing in a bin dir
<nertil> were does ubuntu installs g6wc
<Cappy> jzacsh, by "vanilla" i just mean 'gnome' without the ubuntu customizations
<histo> k0rbis: yea you can make your own distro tailored to what you use.
<k0rbis> Alright I'll do some research on making ubuntu distros
<petsounds> Kavinorum, or check screensaver settings :)
<croco> ƀ
<Kavinorum> ah ok
<herbero> anybody?
<jzacsh> Cappy: ahh-- gotcha. I can't imagine it'll make _that_ big a difference. it also might make things funky in ubuntu (as I"m sure many of the customizations are for a good reason).
<histo> k0rbis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<tuntun> Dr_Willis, search for 'zoneminder bin' returns nothing. How can an install be so bad?
<abhi_nav_> I am upgrading grub2. so want to know your experince with it. is it fine to upgrade? I am using 9.04?
<Topy44> VERY stupid question, but... is there an alternative way to type a pipe symbol "|" on a commandline? my fucked up keyboard layout only produces that "other" pipe, the one that looks nearly like :
<k0rbis> Thanks
<puser> Hi, I've changed the line hight on the virtual desktops applet, located on the Gnome task bar. I guess, I made it too big, It disappeared, after I saved the change. I don't know how to get the applet back. Can anybody help, please. Thanx
<Kavinorum> hmm well why does it consider me to be idle when a video is playing?
<te_> Topy44: copy and paste
<herbero> how do you make a livecd work? I already enabled its boot priority
<herbero> but stuck on verifying DMI pool data
<Topy44> te_: no x running
<herbero> I have used this disk on this comp before
<puser> I have version 9.04
<petsounds> Kavinorum, maybe because there's no keyboard or mouse activity
<herbero> anyone got any ideas
<tuntun> Why is this so hard for no reason?
<te_> herbero: Many systems require F12
<herbero> te_: did delete and F12
<histo> k0rbis: this looks interesting http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/remastersys.html
<herbero> te_: neither did it
<tuntun> I just want to install a program, but theres no way to run it?
<CPrgmSwR2> This really sucks
<histo> k0rbis: lets you roll your current system in to livecd
<CPrgmSwR2> It looks like I am screwed for getting sound to work out of my laptop speakers
<k0rbis> @histo Oh wow, thanks man. This shows nice pictures and details.
<te_> herbero: Is the CD bootable?  for sure...?
<herbero> CPrgmSwR2: uninstall pulseaudio and install ALSA
<k0rbis> @histo Kudos ;-)
<blankthemuffin> oh cool thanks Dr_Willis, never realised DeVeDe would do anything other than just rip dvds
<CPrgmSwR2> herbero: I am on kubuntu and don't use pulseaudio
<herbero> te_: yeah I used it three days ago
<te_> !sound | CPrgmSwR2
<ubottu> CPrgmSwR2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<herbero> CPrgmSwR2: what kind of audio card?
<k0rbis> Oh you have no idea..DeVeDe is amazing.
<nertil> were does ubuntu installs g6wc
<histo> gnight all
<ouyes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, here is one for customize your distro
<Oeslian> hey question im using a compaq presario r6000 and I am having graphical errors with opengl so i checked my drivers and realized I have none but under the Hardware Drivers shortcut there is nothing
<nertil> !gw6c
<k0rbis> Night
<CPrgmSwR2> te_: I have do that
<wweasel> Quick question: What file contains the log of output during startup? I'd like to see what happened during the fsck that I forced.
<te_> herbero: Then it is a hardware issue.  Check bios settings again.
<herbero> wweasel, dmesg
<CPrgmSwR2> nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<herbero> wweasel: dmesg
<CPrgmSwR2> http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-kmirror.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt;h=e0e54a27fc10905a62bd649605ad2dbe8f8bfdbf;hb=ba283e5ded21f6585b1f15254d6b4df94638eac2
<herbero> te_: I did a few times
<wweasel> herbero, that was my first thought, but dmesg has no mention of the fsck
<puser> How to get the virgual windows applet back to the gnome taskbar?
<CPrgmSwR2> te_: the sound works fine in windows
<k0rbis> @wweasel You need to enable Bootloging
<puser> virtual windows
<hekin> question, why the fan constantly spinning?
<k0rbis> @wweasel Use sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<herbero> te_: it is definitely setup to boot cdrom first, then hd
<herbero> wweasel: what about fsck are you checking?
<k0rbis> @wweasel Change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE to yes
<CPrgmSwR2> te_: I am going to check my bios settings
<CPrgmSwR2> never thought of that
<Dr_Willis> blankthemuffin:  heh - all dvd does is convert video to dvd.. i dont think it rips.. :)
<wweasel> k0rbis, and set BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes   ?
<tuntun> Can anyone help? "zoneminder: command not found"
<k0rbis> @wweasel each time you start up, /var/log/boot will be created
<puser> ...anybody?
<herbero> Dr_Willis: acidrip, or acetoneiso
<puser> please help
<steven_> hello all i cant download a game is d&d online
<k0rbis> @wweasel Yeah you need to Enable it
<wweasel> k0rbis, just out of curiosity, is /var/log/boot cleared and replaced at each startup, or appended to?
<blankthemuffin> Dr_Willis, mmm I dunno anymore, I've installed that many video related apps :P
<k0rbis> @wweasel Actually that is a good question, I think it refreshes every restart
<te_> CPrgmSwR2: Are you getting any sort of error message when you try to play audio files?
<puser> maybe somebody knows of a specific ubuntu gnome chatroom?
<Hebram> puser:  Right click a gnome panel, choose "add to panel", and add the Workspace Switcher.
<k0rbis> @wweasel I could be wrong though
<Dr_Willis> blankthemuffin:  for video -> dvd format. I tend to alwyas use devede. Not even sure what apps can generate a dvd iso from videos with a menu.
<wweasel> k0rbis, cool! that's exactly what I needed. thank you for the help!
<tuntun> Can anyone help? "zoneminder: command not found"
<steven_> if some can help me
<k0rbis> @wweasel My pleasure. Enjoy man.
<herbero> tuntun: is this an installed program?
<k0rbis> @steven whats up? Can I help you?
<steven_> ok
<tuntun> herbero, it just installed a .deb
<herbero> tuntun: how, and where?
<te_> tuntun: which zoneminder
<clickme> i just got the MSI X340 the mic and webcam don't work can anyone help me
<steven_> i can to download a goame dd online it say error
<tuntun> herbero, It should have installed to a default directory somewhere
<puser> Hebram: thanks, I am new and overwhelmed, like a villager in New York.
<tuntun> te_, version?
<k0rbis> @steven dd online what version? Latest?
<herbero> tuntun: it? where did you get this?
<steven_> 3.5
<Hebram> puser:  Welcome.  I don't know of a Ubuntu specific gnome channel, but there is #gnome.
<k0rbis> @steven Ok I'll take a look at it
<te_> tuntun: In a terminal window, issue command:  which zoneminder
<puser> thanx, Hebram
<claws> Guys..please....  i have a intel pro 2200bg wlan on my laptop and i got this Router http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Communication/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2974&ProductName=GN-BR32L-RH ..... my adsl line is 1mb/s ... why am i getting just 100KB speed on wireless ? any help will be much appreciated  :)
<Hebram> puser:  Anytime.  Enjoy -)
<k0rbis> @steven is it the ddo.com website?
<steven_> it say that now my archive manager
<nullp0inter> hey all i am trying to set up a share folder between windows 7 and ubuntu 8.04 and have had no success at all...can anyone help?
<steven_> yes
<tuntun> herbero, zoneminder_1.24.2-1_i386.deb
<k0rbis> @steven You have the latest Wine installed?
<herbero> tuntun: how did you install this?
<clen> does anyone have any ‸̧̱̣̃̆̃̃̋̆̊‸̵̱̱̣̣̊̋̃̊̌̋̋̃̃̌̃‸̵̧̧̱̱̊̌̆̋̆̆̃‸̊‸̵̣̣̣̌̊‸̵̧̱̱̱̣̊̊̆̋‸̵̵̵̱̋̌̌̆̆̋‸̧̌̆̃̆‸̧̱̃‸̵̋̌?
<te_> !samba | nullp0inter
<ubottu> nullp0inter: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tuntun> te_, nothing returns
<steven_> no i need that right
<k0rbis> @steven Yes, if its a Windows executable
<te_> tuntun: locate zoneminder
<k0rbis> @steven Otherwise, you can't run it.
<steven_> ok thank
<tuntun> herbero, double click, "install package"
<Purpley> Hey guys I want to make my tv screen a clone of my monitor, when I do Twinview its more like your using two monitors like everything is spread out between the two I want the tv to display exactly what my monitor is displaying How do i do this? I have a nvidia gpu and use Nvidia X Server Settings
<k0rbis> @steven Latest Wine http://www.winehq.org/download
<herbero> tuntun: cd /home
<herbero> tuntun: and ls
<jzacsh> k
<herbero> is it there?
<tuntun> te_, still nothing returns
<WARLORD|DIPLOMAT> id like to report someone using
<WARLORD|DIPLOMAT> DCC SEND "nice_linksys_bro" 0 0 0﻿?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<te_> tuntun: sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<claws> please ...anyone..
<Purpley> Hey guys I want to make my tv screen a clone of my monitor, when I do Twinview its more like your using two monitors like everything is spread out between the two I want the tv to display exactly what my monitor is displaying How do i do this? I have a nvidia gpu and use Nvidia X Server Settings
<friendishan> hello
<tuntun> herbero, one folder
<k0rbis> @claws Sorry what do you need?
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  check the nvidia-settings tools. theres a clone feature/checkbox or somthing
<friendishan> I want to install thunderbird how do i do that?
<herbero> tuntun: yeah, open terminal and type sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<steven_> witch one is the wine i need
<Dr_Willis> !info zoneminder
<te_> friendishan: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Hebram> claws:  lots of factors can affect your wifi speed and connectivity.  Distance, materials the radio waves travel though, cordless phones, baby monitors.
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, Yes TwinView, but that isnt a twin view thats dual monitoring
<k0rbis> @steven the stable release
<Topy44> nice, i just downgraded gdm to 2.20 on my karmic and its working nicely
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1396 kB, installed size 6116 kB
<mendan> hlgphppojh
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  use the CLONE option. not twinview I belive
<mendan> hgvhjvgvgj
<mendan> ytgfuy
<mendan> u,
<mendan> uu
<friendishan> te_ before that sudo apt-get update?
<FloodBot3> mendan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> mendan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> mendan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> mendan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuntun> te_, errors
<claws> k0rbis:  i have a intel pro 2200bg wlan on my laptop and i got this Router http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Communication/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2974&ProductName=GN-BR32L-RH ..... my adsl line is 1mb/s ... why am i getting just 100KB speed on wireless ? any help will be much appreciated  :)
<k0rbis> @steven You will need to ./configure and make install
<te_> tuntun: What errors?
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  let me see wher its at.. i saw it the other day. I nmroally use twinview
<k0rbis> @claws How is your signal strength?
<te_> friendishan: Yes, correct
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, Theres Disabled Seperate X Screen and TwinView
<steven_> i not showing in i show bate
<friendishan> te_ ok i'll try thanks
<claws> Hebram: i am max 10 meters away from router. or even just 1m from it
<claws> k0rbis:  signal is 98%
<tuntun> te_, too many, Im just going to look for a win version or forget it
<k0rbis> @steven http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  actually on many of my systems if i  dont use the nvidia drivers they default to clone. :)   i cant recall using clone on the nvidia box  recently. Just on the netbook
<k0rbis> @claws Make sure you have the latest Wireless drivers for your card on your machine.
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  look in the 'positions' pulldown perhaps
<faron> hey does anybody here know if I can like shrink this chat window down to a panel & be aware of someone "replying" to a message I have in another chat ?
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, Im also running xbmc and thats stretching is that a option in xbmc or is that the driver?
<k0rbis> @claws Older drivers will cause those problems, it happened to me when I had Dell usb card
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  i can set up twinview here where it maxamizes to my 2nd monitor
<te_> tuntun: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  that wayi can irc and watch videos :)
<claws> k0rbis:  do i need drivers specific for linux ?
<faron> drwillis....this sounds like wha I'm, asking about........
<claws> k0rbis:  how do i check my drivers version ?
<Dr_Willis> faron:  huh. depending on the irc client you can get all kinds of notifications
<k0rbis> @claws Its best to get the ones compatible for Linux. I am currently using compatible for Linux.
<nullp0inter> when configuring fstab to to permanently mount a share, how do i put in the user password? in the example page on ubuntu it only shows what to do for a guest
<Hebram> claws:  You should be using the ipw2200 driver and firmware.
<k0rbis> @claws You don't have to though, some work right out of the box.
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, I have that setup too :) I have a monitor by the side of this for monitoring my server
<nullp0inter> nevermind
<nullp0inter> scrolling down would help
<jobba777> hello, need some help with NVIDIA driver problem, see this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389036/plain/
<Dr_Willis> nullp0inter:  :) Just watch out for shares with Spaces in the names.. that can really goof you up
<te_> !nvidia | jobba777
<faron> wow ! there's like 138 people in that room & ti looks like NO ONE is talking !
<ubottu> jobba777: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Purpley> Argh, I hate my gpu :( Its a nvidia so it should be supported but Ive had so many freakin problems with xorg
<friendishan> faron this is a help channel
<Hebram> claws:  I have that wifi adapter on an old dell and didn't have much success with the wext driver that wpa_supplicant uses.
<friendishan> !off-topic | faron
<ubottu> faron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nullp0inter> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  i relized the opther day that i have an onboard nvidia card also. I can use 3 monitors.. but cant quite get it working right in Linux.. but i can in windows.. I think it may be due tome needing 2 differnt nvidia driver versions one for the onboard. one for the pcie card. :(
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<maxjezy1> :-D
<friendishan> !lol | maxjezy1
<ubottu> maxjezy1: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<claws> Hebram: im here.. http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ ..not sure wich driver to download
<maxjezy1> sorry
<fuxximus> what's a good software to view folder sizes? like TreeSize for windows?
<hotzmancudiez> #irc.rizon.net
<faron> so sorry if I've offended
<Hebram> claws: one minute
<hotzmancudiez> connect #irc.rizon.net
<fuxximus> anyone pleasE?
<friendishan> !sorry | maxjezy1
<ubottu> maxjezy1: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<te_> fuxximus: ls -l
<bazhang> friendishan, please dont overuse the factoids
<jobba777> obottu: thx, im looking into it now.
<te_> friendishan: You can use them all you want via /msg ubottu !what-ever
<Topy44> are there any known workarounds for the "bug" in gnome-panel that auto-hide panels will always remain 1px?
<fuxximus> @ te_ but i need a decent gnome based software that quickly shows all folders with a tree strucures and their size
<friendishan> te_ i know i first check that ways
<Topy44> (i know its technically not a bug but a bad design choice)
<claws> Hebram: ok, im on Ubuntu :) .. one more thing, do i list my hardware drivers with " lspci "  ?
<faron> is it proper irc etiquite for me to say hello to someone in this channel who has helped me before ? I certainly don't mean to offend anyone if so........ hello bazhang
<Hebram> claws:  do a "dmesg | grep 2200" and paste the output
<trichomes> hello
<faron> And,sorry if I've erred everybody
<bazhang> faron, hi
<trichomes> which repository is fasterest
<fuxximus> te_ and ls -l does not show folder size
<Oeslian> trich what you mean?
<icoder> is there a way to clean the logs after a specific interval? i can see a lot of old logs i nth elog viewer
<faron> just want to say hello & thanks again for any help
<te_> fuxximus: ls -ld
<te_> fuxximus: ls -ld |grep folder-name/
<icoder> do old logs slow down the system?
<te_> icoder: no
<claws> Hebram: paste here...or pm ?
<Dr_Willis> icoder:  they are just archived text files.. so no
<Dr_Willis> icoder:  i think the oldest ones get auto removed after a while.
<icoder> where can i find the logs?
<Hebram> claws here is fine
<Dr_Willis> icoder:  /var/log
<fuxximus> ls -ld for some reason shows only 1 folder still no size
<claws> Hebram: [    9.156983] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq
<claws> [    9.156986] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
<claws> [    9.157068] ipw2200 0000:02:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<claws> [    9.157141] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<claws> [    9.157179] ipw2200 0000:02:03.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw
<FloodBot3> claws: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<claws> [    9.621180] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)
<icoder> Dr_Willis: where can i change the time duration?
<fuxximus> besides need a gnome gui interface solution
<Dr_Willis> icoder:  no idea. Why do you even think its a problem?
<fuxximus> at least a search key word
<icoder> Dr_Willis: its not a problem i want to keep it clean
<fuxximus> because looking for "linux filesystem folder sizes"
<fuxximus> doesnt quite do it
<te_> fuxximus: du -s folder-name/
<Hebram> claws:  you are already running the proper ipw2200 drivers and firmware
 * benchen70 wave hello to everyone
<icoder> Dr_Willis: ideally how old the logs should be kept?
<te_> !hi | benchen70
<ubottu> benchen70: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nullp0inter> ok so i just edited my fstab configured with my share config..now how do i actually get the share connected?
<zetheroo> why is it that some bug fixes take forever to be implemented into the Ubuntu kernel?
<benchen70> Sorry guys, just testing out IRC.  More used to MSN
<Dr_Willis> icoder:  never really noticed.   probery  7 days
<te_> nullp0inter: it should connect automatically
<Dr_Willis> icoder:  see how old stuff in /var/log is
<nullp0inter> te_ i dont see anything in the folder i designated for it
<Dr_Willis> nullp0inter:  witht eh mount command
<icoder> i just noticed.. there is no mention of the word "linux" on the homepage of ubuntu.. why is that???
<zetheroo> it's been almost a year since this bug was fixed in launchpad and still it has not been implemented in the official kernel
<claws> Hebram: so its hopeless?  :(
<te_> nullp0inter: Would have to see the what you have, pastebinit /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> is there THAT much backlog?
<nullp0inter> Dr_Willis, example?
<Dr_Willis> nullp0inter:  mount basics..  --->  sudo mount /media/mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<faron> this may not really be a ubuntu issue but,I can't seem to get a reply from anyone at pidgin...does anyone know...what does it mean when pidgin times you out & you go to your buddy list & click on "reconnect",but you just sit there staring at this message forever informing you  "connecting"  ??
<fuxximus> gettin close
<mcurran> Noone here uses metasploit?
<nullp0inter> Dr_Willis, i know HOW to mount, just not WHAT
<icoder> is the yahoo bug for empathy resolved??
<fuxximus> on du there doesn't seem to be an option to count only directories
<te_> nullp0inter: sudo mount /mount/point
<nullp0inter> te_ http://codepad.org/tSGtjbxw
<fuxximus> how could i possibly exclude files
<Hebram> claws:  I wouldn't say that.  My identical adapter works great in Karmic.  I did some googling and found that some are complaining that the adapter is slow in Karmic, but worked well in 9.04.
<fuxximus> thanx te_
<Dr_Willis> nullp0inter:  you made the fstab entry.. where did you tell it to mount to?
<icoder> all .04 versions are somewhat better than .10
<Dr_Willis> nullp0inter:  if you told it /media/winshare  then use mount /media/winshare
<claws> Hebram: hmm... i will check that out.. thank you :)
<te_> nullp0inter: line 12 has extra /
<spydefender> Hello, how can I make numlock on on Ubuntu login screen?
<theadmin> What versions of PHP and Apache does the LAMP server in Ubuntu's tasksel come with?
<Hebram> claws:  Wish I could have been of more assistance.
<Hebram> claws:  Good luck -)
<te_> nullp0inter: and /media/ is not a good place for it.
<icoder> didnt know that lamp server was available in ubuntu
<theadmin> icoder: It is, run "sudo tasksel", you will see
<benchen70> spydefender: isn't your keyboard able to numlock? What happens to it when you press numlock?
<nullp0inter> te_ that article the bot linked me to had those directions
<bdiggs> Hey guys, I've got a really old system, do you think fluxbuntu might be the lightest of the ubuntu distros?  (without rolling your own so to speak...)
<theadmin> Didn't fluxbuntu stop being developed?
<spydefender> Numlock works fine, but when I start Ubuntu, LED is off and I need hit it everytime
<bdiggs> Might have beeen....it's definitely kind of "on hold" but you can still download some legacy versions and their website claims to be "coming soon" I think
<te_> nullp0inter: Start over.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i think so. or was that crunchbang
<Hebram> claws:  Try downloading the 9.04 live CD and testing performance from that.  It could save you the trouble of committing to a downgraded OS install if it does not work.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  or both. :)
<nullp0inter> te_ windows 7 share with ubuntu 8.04
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: The latest release they have is "9.04 Expiremental".
<nullp0inter> te_ when i try to mount the share nothing happens, just A BLANK command line
<bdiggs> oh, I know it won't...well anyway on this system.  I'm kind of testing some things on virtualbox.
<spydefender> my password is numeric...
<Purpley> Whens the offical release date for lucid?
<bdiggs> but I'm thinking dsl...because it's about 64MB of ram and 266mhz
<theadmin> Purpley: 10.04, dude, April of 2010.
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  the version # is the date. :)
<Hebram> purpley:  April 29th I believe.
<abhi_nav> hey raj
<benchen70> Spydefender: read this...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16891
<spydefender> <benchen70>:I need to set numlock status on when starts login screen
<benchen70> spydefender: hope that helps
<te_> nullp0inter:  Are you trying to mount your MS Windows partition, (on the same system?
<tony_> hello, how can active the administrador: login window?
<theadmin> tony_: What?
<spydefender> thx, I will read it now
<tony_> login window preference
<nullp0inter> te_ i have a folder on windows thaT is on a different computer on the same local network
<abhi_nav> raj need to talk to you about that firefox issue
<benchen70> spydefender: don't thank me, thank the authors....
<tony_> theadmin I cant see it
<spydefender> sorry, how to answer with name in xchat? xD
<theadmin> tony_: Uh, it is in System - Admininstration - Login window
<tony_> may you help me
<tony_> yeah
<Purpley> AWWWW releasing at the end of april? thats torture :(
<te_> nullp0inter: You'll have to use samba
<nullp0inter> spydefender, /*me...without the *]
<theadmin> tony_: If it's just all grey, hit "unlock"
<nullp0inter> te_ i installed smbfs
<theadmin> tony_: Something like icon with keys
<te_> nullp0inter: smbclient
<bdiggs> If someone feels like it, could they provide little info on compiz-fusion and how it works?  That's a window manager, right?  And if you use that you are actually replacing metacity (gnome) or kwin (kde) or something? ( with xfce)....or is that a window manager itself?
<tony_> theadmin how to unlock it
<theadmin> tony_: Sigh, okay, let's go the simple way. Run "gksu gdmsetup" in terminal
<tony_> ok hold on
 * benchen70 currently urgently fixing a bouncing washing machine
<nullp0inter> te_ i apprently already have it, says apt
<theadmin> By the way any ideas why default GDM2 setup utility in Ubuntu is so much of a worse then one for GDM1?
<spydefender> If I want to answer anybody(red highlighted message) what I must do in xchat?
<te_> nullp0inter: did you do sudo mount -a ?
<nullp0inter> spydefender, i already answered you
<nullp0inter> te_ i did mount /media/Abazoskib-w7
<spydefender> slash dont do anything and message dissapeared
<nullp0inter> te_ i just tried it with -a and same result...just hangs
<te_> nullp0inter: And did you get any sort of error?  or...?
<nullp0inter> te_ it says WARNING dir_mode not expressed in octal
<nullp0inter> te_ then just hangs
<te_> nullp0inter:  Can you ping it?  ping Abazoskib-w7
<Ritlee> spydefender, type their name and it might highlight on their end
<theadmin> te_ Don't you ping network nodes, not partitions? :/
<bazhang> spydefender, tab complete, type first three letters, also check in preferences to respond to last spoken rather than alphabetical
<bazhang> spydefender, first three letters or so then tab key
<te_> theadmin: You are correct.
<tony_> <theadmin> I dont know but I would like to have full control to login windows
<spydefender> nullp0inter, hello
<tony_> for make a change
<spydefender> it works?
<tony_> when start
<nullp0inter> yes
<theadmin> tony_: What exactly do you want to change?
<tony_> the system
<spydefender> Oh incredible! xD
<Dr_Willis> nullp0inter:  ive also had cases where i had to access a samba server via ip. instead of its hostname.   You can  also check out the findsmb and smbtree commands
<Hebram> theadmin:  The last time my harddrive pinged it died shortly after -)
<te_> theadmin: Abazoskib-w7 is supposedly the hostname
<tony_> <theadmin> im changing the ubuntu for mac
<faron> hey everybody I asked a question in another room with 138 people in it & this room seems to be "dead".Does this mean anything to anybody ?
<nullp0inter> te_ ping is working
<spydefender> first time in IRC, sry
<theadmin> tony_: Uh... uhm, you can't install a mac on a normal machine, they run on specific hardware only. So if you want to run a mac, you need to somehow install it first
<tony_> <theadmin> and just to change when the start and I finish
<bazhang> faron, which channel? #pidgin ? be patient then
<benchen70> Hi Faron, it probably means that no one is on in that room
<faron> yes bazhang...pidgin
<theadmin> tony_: Or do you mean you're installing a mac theme?
<blakkheim> theadmin: actually you can install os x on a "normal machine"
<Dr_Willis> faron:  means they may be busy. :)
<tony_> <theadmin> I did
<tony_> yeah
<tony_> it is very nice
<Cyber_Akuma> technically the motherboard and being efi based is about the only mac-specific thing they have...
<Dr_Willis> theres 1311 people in here.. and proberly only a 100 or so active at any one time
<theadmin> tony_: Ah, okay, so you just want to change the background and such on the login window?
<faron> hmmmm ok I just thought maybe somehow they weren't seeing me
<te_> nullp0inter: Is it password protected?
<bazhang> hackintosh is offtopic here and not supported, if that is what is being suggested
<friendishan> when i start evolution the computer hangs and i have to remove the plug to close it, i waited for 20 mins
<adarsha> how do i import vpn settings from a .vpn file in network manager?
<tony_> <theadmin> but just only to change to start to ubuntu and i finish
<theadmin> bazhang: I belive he just installed mac4lin or smth
<tony_> yeah
<Cyber_Akuma> I was merely saying that mac hardware isn't really that special/unique from average pc hardware
<Cyber_Akuma> especially the important stuff like cpu, gpu, ram, etc
<te_> nullp0inter: You might try testing with smbclient
<nullp0inter> te_ PM?
<friendishan> when i start evolution the computer hangs and i have to remove the plug to close it, i waited for 20 mins
<theadmin> tony_: Okay, try this then: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup && sudo /usr/bin/gdm2setup
<bazhang> friendishan, please dont repeat so quickly
<friendishan> bazhang ok
<tony_> startupmanager-configuration
<adarsha> how do i import vpn settings from a .vpn file in network manager? please help!
<claws> Hebram: i will do that now :)
<mihir> hello friends
<Hebram> claws:  Good luck =)
<Dr_Willis> Adrian:  the configure VPN dialog box here has a IMPORT button
<claws> Hebram: thx :)
<friendishan> help
<tony_> <theadmin> it is run
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  the configure VPN dialog box here has a IMPORT button
<Scarra3> Im having trouble deciding between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<mihir> is there any utility in ubuntu like disk clean up in windows
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: all the buttons are disabled! :(
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  you can always install xubuntu desktop on iubuntu of visa versa.. so its not a big deal
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  not here. Perhaps yoyu need to run it as your admin users account
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: how do i do that??
<Scarra3> I know Dr_Willis: Its more of I keep changing my OS I install ubuntu then get bored so move to a different distro like fedora or slackware
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: ubuntu doesn't allow me to login as root.
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  login as your admin user perhaps. Its not disabled here.. but i only have the 1 user. who is the sudo user.
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  you DONT login as root. thats not the same as your 'admin/sudo enabled' user.
<abhi_nav> :(
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: i am a sudo user. but it's not allowing me.
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  well its lettingme. So ive no other ideas.
<mirsal> moin
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: Well, thanks...
<freeaks> hi there, i wonder if its possible to install another ubuntu desktop variant (kde, gnome, xfce, lxde ....) and remove the others previously installed ?
<Hebram> Scarra3:  After all of the trouble of building a solid Slackware install, why would you bother to switch?
<benchen70> mihir: here is a website with recommendations on cleaning ubuntu systems. ...  http://maketecheasier.com/8-ways-to-maintain-a-clean-lean-ubuntu-machine/2008/10/07
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  yes its possible
<blakkheim> slackware isn't that much trouble
<Scarra3> Well Hebram it really wasn't stable lol
<freeaks> like for example if i want to test lubuntu (lxde) i do: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  .. but i would like to remove all the gnome and kde stuffs too
<freeaks> Dr_Willis:  how can i do that?
<friendishan> when i start evolution the computer hangs and i have to remove the plug to close it, i waited for 20 mins
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  lubuntu  i found goofed thigns up worse then most.  lubuntu-desktop package removed network manager and installed wicd. so that may be an issue
<xangua> freeaks: installing is easy, but removing........
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  i just tend to install and leave them installed.
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is so lacking in  many ways - i cant stand it
<Hebram> Scarra3:  Isn't stability the bastion of the Slackware philosophy? lol
<bazhang> freeaks, /msg ubottu purekde  or puregnome for some links/info
<freeaks> Dr_Willis:  my question is specificaly about removing unused things .. i know installing another desktop is easy ..
<freeaks> bazhang:  i'm trying
<freeaks>  /msg purekde
<freeaks> ?
<Dr_Willis> freeaks:  the way meta-packages work. it can be a hassle finding EVERYTHING that may get installed.
<herbero> how big should I make my /boot?
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<benchen70> !purekde
<herbero> ubottu: /boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bazhang> freeaks, /msg ubottu
<Dr_Willis> herbero:  why are you using a seperate /boot anyway?  100-200mb isproberly plenty
<freeaks> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<brjann> herbero: I think the installation guide recommended 100 MB.
<SwedeMike> herbero: 256 megs should be enough
<freeaks> bazhang:  thanks
<Dr_Willis> herbero:  my /boot is like 2 gb. becuse i keep some iso files on it. and let grub2 boot the iso files
<herbero> Dr_Willis: I am re-establishing my RAID and I want /boot to be on a RAID 1 but have its own partition
 * spydefender Off
<stygian> what do i have to install to get rid of this?  configure.ac:36: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE type of stuff?
<Dr_Willis> herbero:  with raid.. i recall some limitations on whats bootable.. but i dont use them any more.  always kept /boot  on its own non-raid drive ages  ago
<TannerF> how do i install a .deb via shell?
<ZykoticK9> TannerF, sudo dpkg -i FILE.deb
<TannerF> ty
<Dr_Willis> TannerF:  gdebi *.deb is one way also
<tony_> <theadmin> thank you man
<adarsha> can i enable root login in ubuntu?
<brjann> Dr_Willis, herbero: /boot on software raid is perfectly fine, you just have to make sure that grub's MBR gets installed on a real (non-raid) device
<theadmin> adarsha: No. This isn't secure anymore
<ZykoticK9> adarsha, yes, but it's not supported in this channel
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  you can. but shouldent need to.
<theadmin> Or is it? :D %)
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: but the vpn thing isn't working even if i'm in the sudoers file.
<herbero> brjann: meaning that the master boot record in /boot is on a disk that is not included in the RAID 1?
<adarsha> theadmin: y is it not secure?
<benchen70> adarsha: what do you need root access for?
<theadmin> adarsha: Huh, VPN is working for me
<adarsha> benchen70: i want to configure vpn, but all the buttons are disabled. so i thought of logging in as root.
<mihir> while installing software from synaptic package manager there is third party software which is not authenticated by ubuntu is it safe to download that software and install it
<mr-grey2> I gotta quick question.. Would anyone happen to know why my headphone jack works but still plays audio out of the laptop speakers? I never seen a problem like this before
<theadmin> adarsha: Did you hit the unlock button? %)
<basncy> join <ubuntu-cn>
<brjann> herbero: no, that's not it. say you have a RAID 1 setup with /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, raided together into /dev/md1, which you use as /. when grub is installed, it must be installed to /dev/sda or /dev/sdb (whichever the BIOS boots off)
<basncy> 中文
<adarsha> theadmin: but all the buttons are disabled in mine. i want to import settings from a .vpn file. there doesn't seem to be any unlock button!
<bazhang> basncy, /join #ubuntu-cn
<theadmin> adarsha: Hm, really strange
<basncy> 怎么加入其它聊天室？
<brjann> herbero: does that make sense?
<herbero> brjann: so if I make sda1 /boot and sda2 and sdb2 a RAID 1 (/dev/md0) I should be fine if /dev/sda is the boot device?
<abhi_nav> !en | basncy
<adarsha> theadmin: yeah! the unlock button is supposed to be a key icon at the bottom rit? it's not there! :(
<ubottu> basncy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> basncy, type:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<herbero> brjann: in BIOS
<basncy> thanks
<latino> hello
<latino> can any1 help me with video drivers
<adarsha> well, can anyone tell me how to enable root login? i'm curious..
<Dr_Willis> I dont have an Unlock button on my  Network settings either
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  just set a root user password
<theadmin> Guess i still remember the interpid days lol
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  and poof its unlocked.
<Ritlee> adarsha, don
<mihir> while installing software from synaptic package manager there is third party software which is not authenticated by ubuntu is it safe to download that software and install it
<Ritlee> adarsha, don't really recommending it... use sudo instead
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: i have a root password as well...
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  then it is unlocked..
<theadmin> mihir: It usually is, just no imported GPG key
<Ritlee> damn one mgiht think english isn't my first language
<abhi_nav> mihir: normally no. but which is that software?
<te_> latino: What is your  question?
<adarsha> Ritlee: yeah, i know that, but i'm curious, and i also have prob with vpn.
<mr-grey2> It seems that my audio device is properly installed but for some reasion the audio still comes out from the speakers once the headphones are plugged into the jack on the laptop
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: but it isn't!
<adarsha> :(
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  clarify what you mean.
<mr-grey2> almost as if ubuntu does not detect the headphone jack is in use
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  go to the console. see if you can login as root, as the user.. if you can.. its unlocked
<brjann> herbero: yes, that would be fine. but you *can* RAID 1 your /boot partition too, so long as your MBR is installed to an actual device. i feel like i'm not being very clear! sorry :(
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: i used sudo passwd root to set root password.
<latino> te_: gateway laptop with latest ubuntu and video is off... need help installing drivers
<adarsha> root login works in console. even su works!
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  then you can directly login as root at the console...
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  so.. its not locked then
<Curly_Q> I did an SSH 192.168.0.~ login but when I tried to access a file I got the message: /usr/share/apache2/default-site/index.html     access denied. Why cannot I access the index.html file? I also did sudo access.
<mihir> like i have taken screenshot of software PDFedit and with it some other software do you want to see
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: yeah, but vpn connections are locked. i'm not able to edit them!
<brjann> herbero: okay, it's like this. since it's software raid, it needs a driver loaded before it can actually read the raid partitions, right?
<herbero> brjann: ya
<Dr_Willis> adarsha: i dont see how thats related.   Unless your setting root password Broke somthing. I dont haver mine set.. and i can change them with my initial user.
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: can i fix it?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Same on my comp, strangeness
<evan0116> so i unplugged my floppy drive to make room for internal dvd, but icon for floppy still shows up in ubuntu, how can i delete this?
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  no idea why its broke so cant tell.
<adarsha> Dr_Willis: ok.
<brjann> herbero: so before that driver is loaded, you just have a system with two separate drives in it. the BIOS will try and boot off just one of those drives; it doesn't know anything about raid.
<Dr_Willis> evan0116:  disable it in the bios and in /etc/fstab perhaps
<abhi_nav> mihir: its generally the gpg key probem. you have to add that key to authenticate
<herbero> brjann: basically I need a sda1 partition with /boot that is used as an ext3 system not a RAID device, so that it actually loads?
<mihir> what is gpg key
<abhi_nav> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<evan0116> Dr_Willis: i dont have that folder, and it is already not in my bios. didnt delete it just not there
<brjann> herbero: no -- the MBR and the first primary partition is separate. that's the distinction i'm trying to make :)
<brjann> herbero: i wish i could draw you a picture!
<abhi_nav> mihir: it is used to make sure that particular software or ppa or email is came from the trusted, knows, sender.
<herbero> brjann: I suspected that is what you were getting at, but how do I add /boot if there is no partition?
<Dr_Willis> evan0116:  /etc/fstab is a file that lists all devices  - there may be anentry in it for the floppy
<evan0116> oh so i open it with gedit then? i thought it was a folder, sry
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | evan0116
<ubottu> evan0116: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Curly_Q> Would it be that with ssh that the type of encryption is crucial with let's say twofish or blowfish and if the  ssh server allows acces what is the problem?
<brjann> herbero: grub and initrd -> MBR of /dev/sda. /boot = /dev/md1 = array of /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1. /root = /dev/md2 = array of /dev/sda2, /dev/sdb2.
<inja> does any one know how to enable the numlock?
<te_> inja: Bios setting
<mihir> i am installing it from synaptic package manager and with each software it requires some dependent files which are not authenticated without installing that files software doesn´t work.
<evan0116> Dr_Willis: this is in the bottom of the file. do i just delete the last line? /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<evan0116> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<herbero> brjann: okay, but I am at a partition editor from install disk...so I can change /boot and grub to recognize the RAID setup after the fact
<inja> you have to go to bios to unlock the numlock
<herbero> brjann: right?
<te_> !numlock | inja
<ubottu> inja: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Curly_Q> Inja, in the CMOS setup just boot then whether it is  DEL command or whatever F2  enable it. Or disable it.
<Losha> Curly_Q: are you trying to say your ssh isn't working?
<mihir> can virus corrupt ubuntu operating system like windows
<brjann> herbero: if /boot is raided, grub must be set up with an initrd that understands raid or the system will not boot properly. if /boot is not raided, you don't need the initrd, and the kernel will be able to see the other raided partitions just fine.
<tingi> i've 3 ftp clients ( 2 packages, 1 custom written), i need to find out when transferring 3 GB video files which one takes least load on CPU and is suggested for other applications to run smoothly. How do i test this ?
<bazhang> mihir, no
<Curly_Q> Losha it works but I get the access denied when trying to edit the index.html file.
<Dracoslayer16> All the instructions I find for Ubuntu are lines of code, where do I enter code in Ubuntu?
<Ritlee> Dracoslayer16, in the console
<mihir> i am installing it from synaptic package manager and with each software it requires some dependent files which are not authenticated without installing that files software doesn´t work.
<Curly_Q> Even when trying to enter the directory, I cannot get in.
<Ritlee> Dracoslayer16, select applications / accessories / terminal
<herbero> brjann: gotcha, so the actively synced RAID seems easier to me to have /boot off of the RAID that way I don't have to configure and if RAID or hd goes down then I still have /boot
<racerd> what is the latest nvidia driver version?
<Losha> Curly_Q: that's usually a separate permissions problem. What user are you logging in as?
<Curly_Q> I am using SSH from A Windows Box, in which that doesn't mean anything at this point because I have done this before with much ease. It is that Ubuntu or the latest ssh may not work but I see no reason for that because if I have passage into the box, then it is not the ssh client or server but the permissions.
<racerd> is it 185 or 190?
<Losha> Curly_Q: what username do you supply on the windows box?
<abhi_nav> mihir: linux is much much safer from virus compared to win
<Curly_Q> Losha I use the only one account for that box.
<Dracoslayer16> Thanks Ritlee
<Curly_Q> I did a sudo as well.
<brjann> herbero: yes, i agree it's easier to deal with if /boot is not RAID :) (certainly easier to explain!) however, it can be done, and when done properly means that you can lose a drive and still boot the system
<Ritlee> Dracoslayer16, np
<abhi_nav> mihir: for your info: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Curly_Q> If I am in the box, that means I did something right.
<Curly_Q> I am trying to get into the directory of: /usr/share/apache2/default-site/index.html
<evan0116> what happens if i delete a line in /etc/fstab
<brjann> herbero: but you could get (almost) the same reliability by simply using the USB Startup Disk Creator in System > Administration once you've got the system up and running, then locking that USB key in your desk for emergency use :)
<Losha> Curly_Q: If you are in the box, it means ssh is working. If you can't cd to a directory, or edit a file, it means the directory/file do not have execute/write permissions for that user. You may be able to fix that by running 'sudo chmod ugo+rwx <directory>'
<Curly_Q> Losha thanks for that tip. I didn't know that it was that mission critical. I will try it.
<herbero> brjann: interesting, so I could make an emergency /boot on a usb key? cool. I may try that, should I also scatter swap across the disks or keep it all on one?
<Losha> evan0116: depends which line. Worst case, if you remove the root line you won't be able to boot. Make a backup of your fstab file before you go changing stuff...
<evan0116> Losha: how do i make a backup? what command?
<Losha> evan0116: something like: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  if you dont know how to copy a file via cp in the terminal.. You might NOT want tobe messing with fstab untill you read a bash tutorial or 2
<Curly_Q> Losha can I do these command within the ssh session?
<evan0116> then if something bad happens how to i restore the backup?
<Curly_Q> commands
<Losha> evan0116: I agree with Dr_Willis. You sound a bit out of your depth...
<brjann> herbero: RAID 1 swap is overkill; RAID 0 swap means a disk failure would bring your system down.
<Dr_Willis> evan0116:  with the cp command
<evan0116> Dr_Willis: so it would be like sudo cp /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab
<brjann> herbero: so the short answer is, no, you don't need to RAID your swap partition :)
<Dr_Willis> evan0116:  yes.  It pays to learn a few bash basics however.
<fuxximus> i got a problem
<herbero> brjann: cool, thanks
 * abhi_nav successfully installed grub2!!! :)
<evan0116> Dr_Willis: k i will do that
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr Willis. It is nice to see you again.
<Losha> evan0116: something like: sudo cp /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab. But you might need to run the live cd and mount the disk to do that...
<fuxximus> i have only 1 user, and "is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Ritlee> gratz abhi_nav
<fuxximus> how do I recover meself
<abhi_nav> Ritlee :)
<Curly_Q> I have been bashing my brains with Linux for a long time. Just love the challenge.
<brjann> herbero: sure thing. sorry for my confusing explanations
<fuxximus> help
<evan0116> Dr_Willis: i am comfortable with apt-get and some stuff like that, but... ya. i'll find a tutorial
<Curly_Q> Losha by the way, thanks for that information.
<Losha> Curly_Q: I hope it helps...
<Curly_Q> It did.
<abhi_nav> fuxximus: only one user means most probably it wll be administrator? then you can go to system=admin=users and gruops and add yourself to sudors group
<Curly_Q> It opened up a lot of thoughts.
<herbero> brjann: it was not too bad ;) do you happen to have a link for that emergency boot usb, I would like tot try it?
<hg2> hi, is this where I can get some help with audio settings problems?
<Losha> evan0116: btw, why are you planning to delete lines from your /etc/fstab?
<te_> evan0116: What editor did you use to delete the line in /etc/fstab?  (If you used the vi editor, there should be a backup: /etc/fstab~ )
<ngabriel> I'm having an issue w/rsync where it always thinks the dest file does not exist and recopies it.  Anyone have issues like this?
<ZykoticK9> hg2, if you are using Ubuntu, you've come to the right place - state your issue or ask your question :)  Personally I'm no help with sound issues, so you don't need to reply to me personally in any way.
<brjann> herbero: it's installed by default in karmic. System > Administration > USB Startup Disk Creator
<Curly_Q> I tell this channel all of the time and I still say this: We all need to give everyone who is faithful here a host of gratitude for sharing their knowledge here. Some do it out of conceit and some do it out of being puffed about themselves but the majority do it out of kindness. I say with all sincerity, bravo for all of those who work hard and give of themselves.
<evan0116> Losha: i took out my floppy drive, and it fixed a boot problem. now it takes longer to boot now that it keeps looking for it
<evan0116> te_: i usually use gedit. should i use another so that it backs up for me?
<fuxximus> abhi_nav: i don't have the permission
<fuxximus> abhi_nav: to change anything in there
<Losha> evan0116: ok, in that case, it's ok to comment out the line for the floppy...
<evan0116> Losha: comment out meaning put a # in front of the line, correct?
<te_> evan0116: That is up to you, just sharing a bit of info, that's all.  I prefer vim and one reason is that you do not need a GUI to use it.
<hg2> i get the following message when using sound recorder or skype: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings. don't know where media settings are.
<Losha> ngabriel: there's no rsync bug. It's usually because you gave it the wrong arguments. Can you tell us your command line?
<brjann> Curly_Q: that's very nice of you to say :)
<herbero> brjann: ah...I am runnin squeeze my karmic disks always crash
<herbero> brjann: no matter, I can install
<Losha> evan0116: yes, that's exactly how to do it. Make sure the # is the very first character on the line
<evan0116> te_: which vim should i install? apt found.. vim, vim-gnome, tiny, gtk, and nox
<evan0116> Losha: thank you will try now
<researcher1> what is the command line to check what programs are installed on my computer?
<Curly_Q> Thanks Brjann.
<mihir> is there anyway to clean unnecessary files in ubuntu by GUI way
<hipitihop> I have found the following error in my syslog, how do I debug this issue ? "kernel: [157711.412144] asterisk[12108] general protection ip:7fdcacab0ea2 sp:7fdc83153ad8 error:0 in libc-2.10.1.so[7fdcaca32000+166000]"
<te_> evan0116: vim and vim-gnome (not sure really, but wouldn't hurt to get both.
<Losha> evan0116: if you make a copy like I said, you can use any editor you're comfortable with, including gedit
<te_> evan0116: and vimtutor
<evan0116> Losha: ok, i will try vim this time
<abhi_nav> fuxximus: sudo adduser <username> admin where username is new username
<evan0116> te_: got it
<brjann> !info usb-creator | herbero
<ubottu> herbero: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Losha> evan0116: up to you, but I personally wouldn't edit a critical system file using an editor I wasn't familiar with, for obvious reasons...
<abhi_nav> fuxximus: reboot go to recovery, login to root account and then do this
<Curly_Q> Losha were you saying that even if I were in root I would have to give myself permissions to allow myself into a directory?
<evan0116> te_: !! 35.7 MB for vim and vim-gnome :/
<mr-grey2> Is there an bug fix so that when you plug headphones into the headphone jack, sound won't come out of the laptop speakers too? I can't find a fix for it. I opened up the alsamixer from terminal and other methods but can't figure out a method
<evan0116> Losha: good point
<te_> evan0116: Then just get vim
<hg2> anybody can help with sound problem, multimedia settings?
<Losha> Curly_Q: if you were root, in theory, you should have no permissions problems, unless the file is on a networked volume, where sometimes even root can't edit stuff...
<te_> !sound |hg2
<ubottu> hg2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<researcher1> :-[
<Losha> Curly_Q: Actually, I think directories need execute permission to be entered, even if you are root...
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So is linux-source-2.6.31 a superset of linux-doc and I can delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<Curly_Q> Losha I have had that problem a few years back with Red Hat. I was refused permissions even as root. I had the hardest time trying to figure out why that was so. A computer Linux expert said to me that because even though you are root, you are restricted in your behavior as root and that was a security measure.
<theadmin> Losha: You are right on that, same about progs, to execute them, they need to be +x
<Losha> Curly_Q: so what are the directory's permissions?
<Losha> theadmin: thanks
<Curly_Q> Honestly I don't know. I have been working on this for a few days now.
<te_> Curly_Q: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<kevbo> hi.. I have a problem getting my wireless set up :(
<ZykoticK9> Curly_Q, "ls -ld /path/to/directory"
<Losha> Curly_Q: Oh. Can't you ssh in and ls -l <directory> ?
<hg2> thanks ubottu. i'll try links
<Curly_Q> I am a bit rusty with this because I have been inundated with data recovery problems with Windows.
<Curly_Q> Use the PIPE command?
<xim_> whats another linux browser besides firefox
<Losha> Curly_Q: no problem. We're here to support people....
<ZykoticK9> xim_, chromium is a good alternative
<xim_> zykty
<abhi_nav> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<mr-grey2> i;m diggin linux but damn you gotta be a programmer to fix a simple problem lol i guess I was broght up the lazy way point an click plug and play lmao
<xim_> ah cool
<te_> mr-grey2: What are you trying to do?
<xim_> mr-grey2, yeah keep in mind linux wasnt made by one group trying to make something that works together it was made from 50 million little components made by different people integrated by other people
<xim_> i think that has alot to do with it
<kevbo> I have been following this guide: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620 to ger my wireless set up.. unfortunately I think it requires an ethernet connection. I only have wireless bc I am in an apartment complex
<te_> mr-grey2: Sometimes there are pointy-clicky ways and cli ways as well.
<mcurran> kevbo - type "lspci | grep '802.11'" and post output here
<te_> mr-grey2: Well, not sometimes, but usually
<abhi_nav> what is linux alternate for tracert?
<mcurran> traceroute
<kevbo> is it going to be long? lol I'm on my android phone
<mr-grey2> te_ for some reasion I have sound spittin out of my speakers on the laptop when I insert headphones into the jack. I tried a method I read on a fourm about adjusting the alsamixer from the terminal, rebooting with headphones plugged in but ubuntu is not catching or detecting that the jack is in use and continues to play the sound from speakers as well as headphones
<mcurran> sound is always picky in most distros
<mr-grey2> I'm loving linux, i'm just extremly new and do not now my way around it yet.
<mcurran> go to system sound gui and play around with different drivers
<mr-grey2> know
<mcurran> alsa , pulseaudio , etc.
<kevbo> what I'm mainly having trouble with is the fact that I need to execute "git clone http://....../b43-tools.git" , but I don't have internet and when I put the url in windows it comes up as a folder
<brjann> mr-grey2: laptop doesn't happen to be a lenovo, does it?
<Curly_Q> Tracert is a universal command.
<mr-grey2> i didnt see alsa pulseaudio etc in the gui but i messed with all the other settings in the settings gui
<kevbo> is there a way to download the git file onto windows and then installing it on ubuntu?
<mr-grey2> nah it's an HP nc6230 I saw the bug  for that on a fourm
<abhi_nav> is there is hacking channel?
<Curly_Q> You can try traceroute
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q mcurran: ok thnx
<bazhang> abhi_nav, no unless you mean hacking the kernel
<te_> abhi_nav:  This is it.
<theadmin> Is there any difference between "init 0", "shutdown -h now" and "halt"?
<te_> abhi_nav: /join #linux
<te_> theadmin: Yes
<theadmin> te_ What is it
<Curly_Q> Why do you need to a tracert Abhl?
<abhi_nav> Cutly_Q actually I want to know the ip and location of a specific user of hi5.com - not the ip and location of hi5.com
<te_> theadmin: Just try it and see.
<kevbo> how do I download a git file from the net in windows? apparently I need b43-tools.git before I can get internet working in ubuntu..
<theadmin> te_ All 3 shut the system down for me :D
<airtonix> kevbo, there is a portable git package for windows
<researcher1> How can we see page full listing of files with "ls" command?
<Curly_Q> Well, using a PING or tracert or traceroute checks the HOPS of the destination protocol.
<airtonix> kevbo, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/678085/how-to-run-git-1-6-x-for-windows-from-a-usb-memory-stick
<te_> researcher1: ls -l
<kevbo> !! thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, if you mean "a page at a time" you can pipe to more or less, like "ls | less"
<researcher1> thanks kevbo
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q: you know any better way to get ip and location?
<researcher1> thanks te_
<Curly_Q> It also tells you if the IP address is on the internet.
<airtonix> kevbo, also : offtopic (although i realise #windows isn't a support channel compared to this one)
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q: hmm
<te_> abhi_nav: Is it on your lan?
<abhi_nav> te_no no on lan. on the internet
<te_> abhi_nav: nmap -p22 192.168.1.0/24
<mr-grey2> hehe i go to mono anolog and it mutes everything :)
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So is linux-source-2.6.31 a superset of linux-doc and I can delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<abhi_nav> te_ if you mean lan by same isp then yes he has same isp
<brjann> theadmin: if not called with the --force option, halt simply invokes shutdown. init 0 doesn't necessarily *have* to halt the system; it just runs the scripts that are assigned to runlevel 0.
<kevbo> researcher1 are you a member of a forum with the initials hfc?
<te_> abhi_nav: by LAN I mean Local Area Network.
<Curly_Q> Abhl, that is a sticky topic. NMAP is a good tool but I don't like to discuss that here because, it borderlines stalking.
<Guest77419> Hi all
<theadmin> brjann: And the "shutdown -h"?\
<Rishi1> Hi all
<abhi_nav> te_ ok
<mr-grey2> I know you all are busy but how do i access the audio drivers like alsamixer and pulsaudio
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q: can you point me to some guides or howtos etc etc
<gods> how do i connect my scanned to the desktop
<Curly_Q> What is your ultimate goal in knowing this Abhl?
<te_> mr-grey2: The kernel accesses the driver modules for you.
<brjann> theadmin: shutdown is basically a wrapper around init 0 that adds nice things like time delays, reboot, login disabling, etc
<theadmin> brjann: I see
<te_> theadmin: see:  man shutdown
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q as I said I want to know the ip and location of one specific user. He has done some suspicious activity(its long story)
<Rishi1> Can somebody tell me how to see the other users display connected to same machine...
<Rishi1> I have 5 users running on thin clients and one server..
<Rishi1> W command shows me the user names and their tty eg. tty14 tty19.. How can I watch their desktops in this scenario
<Rishi1> Thnx in advance
<FloodBot3> Rishi1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<te_> theadmin: see:  man halt
<kevbo> I'm sorry.. maybe I messed up when I typed this. what I'm trying to do is download a git file on windows so I can transfer it to ubuntu, because ubuntu had no internet
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q and only the thing I have is www.hi5.com/friend/(here the name of hte user)
<theadmin> te_: Will take a look when i go back to Ubuntu
<te_> Rishi1: who
<airtonix> kevbo, did you see the link i posted ?
<Rishi1> hi te_
<kevbo>  yeah
<mr-grey2> I tried running pulseaudio and thats already in use it says.. I was able to run the alsamixer in terminal and attempt to adjust the bar levels in hopes to eliminate the problem but with no luck
<airtonix> kevbo, so did you download mysgit ?
<bjj_blue> Hi!  I'm trying to auto-start a java .jar application using the command "java -jar /path/to/file.jar", but I'd like it to start minimized.  Is there a way to do this?
<gods> can some one help me to connect my scanner to the desktop
<Curly_Q> I cannot help you Abhi because I would be complicitous in your wanting to either get even with that person or just being angry with that person.j
<airtonix> kevbo, http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/downloads/list
<bjj_blue> starting it below other apps is also fine
<FireCrotch> Rishi1: assuming that you're root, you can use x11vnc
<kevbo> maybe I'm missing something lol i thought that was for running the git files in windows
<theadmin> bjj_blue: If it has some CLI arguments, yes, but otherwise, no
<airtonix> kevbo, you dont 'run' git files
<kevbo> sorry
<claws> is it possible for me to mount a iso file ?
<bjj_blue> theadmin:  no workaround if there are no CLI arguments?  Also, I assume CLI arguments would be in the manpage, right?
<ZykoticK9> !iso | claws
<ubottu> claws: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<theadmin> bjj_blue: If it has one, then yes.
<airtonix> kevbo, the terminology you want there is that : you access 'git' repositories
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q: wll help me after I pay your?
<abhi_nav> you*
<Rishi1> FireCrotch: but how do I specify the display in it ?
<bazhang> abhi_nav, what are you trying to do
<bjj_blue> theadmin:  do you think something like alltray woudl work?
<kevbo> well i don't need to access it from windows.. maybe I'm still confused
<abhi_nav> bazhang I want to know the ip and location of one specific user. He has done some suspicious activity(its long story)
<Moat> how do i run perl scripts?
<abhi_nav> bazhang: on hi5.com
<FireCrotch> Rishi1: x11vnc -d :0    (where :0 is their X display number
<claws> ZykoticK9 : thank u :)
<airtonix> kevbo, i refer you to your intial message : <kevbo> how do I download a git file from the net in windows? apparently I need b43-tools.git before I can get internet working in ubuntu..
<kevbo> so confused
<theadmin> bjj_blue: What on earth is alltray
<bazhang> abhi_nav, hack his account? abhi_nav that is not supported here, nor on freenode. Please stop asking for assistance with it
<FireCrotch> Rishi1: Then you have to use a vnc viewer to view the vnc display
<bjj_blue> theadmin:  i'm not exactly sure... i keep hearing people mention it as a possible workaround.  it apparently confines apps to the systray, or something.  I just wondered if you'd heard of it
<abhi_nav> Curly_Q: i konw going on WAR after knowin the info. I just want that person. I have doubt on three persons
<bjj_blue> theadmin:  in any case, thanks for the help
<abhi_nav> bazhang: i dont want to hack. i want to know ip ony
<bazhang> abhi_nav, please stop NOW
<airtonix> kevbo, to access a 'git' repository in windows you need a 'git' client. http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/downloads/list << is the easiest method of getting a git client on windows so you can access a git repository and download files from it
<abhi_nav> bazhang: ok :(
<mr-grey2> woo this os is a mind workout i'm tellin u
<airtonix> mr-grey2, blah blah freedom blah blah responsibility
<kevbo> ok.. I may be wrong. I'm trying to install drivers. the website for what I'm following is http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-lp
<airtonix> kevbo, maybe you should try going the ndiswrapper first so you have wifi working ?
<mr-grey2> lol airtonix I like it though... keeps me thinking
<airtonix> kevbo, a game of tetris a day keeps the psychologist away
<airtonix> ...
<kevbo> well.. I will admit that may be right, but I have the broadcom 4312 rev 01 which many seen to be having a lot of trouble with
<kevbo> and people have said that is the easiest fix?
<airtonix> kevbo, i have that one too. mine doubles as a bluetooth device too.
<kevbo> and I an a psychologist :p so its kind of moot
<Curly_Q> Bazhang thanks.   :)
<bazhang> Curly_Q, :)
<airtonix> kevbo, the b43 driver didn't work for me though... only ndis wrapper method worked for me.
<airtonix> kevbo, is it a laptop/netbook or dekstop machine ?
<chai1> anyone want to try out "share my desktop" if you have empathy
<chai1> i will share
<Curly_Q> What amazes me Bazhang is that there are approximately 1315 members on this channel. To see comments that are blatent are outrageous.
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So does linux-source-2.6.31 contain a superset of linux-doc? Can I delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<kevbo> laptop
<kevbo> it is the x64 version as well
<airtonix> kevbo, you should head over to the laptop manufacturers website and grab the windows drivers for the wifi card then.
<crackguy> could somebody give me a source to learn about dns for newbies
<theadmin> crackguy: I might be of some help, what exactly do you want to know?
<distatica> kevbo: I've got the same card on a Lenovo s10e, just installed, no wireless. I'm actually wondering if there is a way to enable restricted drivers from command line, since I don't have gnome intalled.
<airtonix> kevbo, but back to your initial question... have you actually done the git clone step of that page you linked to me ?
<distatica> This was working fine in ubuntu netbook remix, which I just scrapped.
<crackguy> theadmin, i don't really know what am I looking for, just wanna start from basic (os independent knowledge)
<airtonix> distatica, have you tried the ndiswrapper method ?
<kevbo> no, because I assume you need the internet to do it
<airtonix> kevbo, and i assumed (since you mentioned doing this step in windows) that you have access to a machine which has internet access
<Curly_Q> Crackguy, simply put, a DNS (Domain Name Server) is just like a telephone book. When you log onto the internet and lookup an IP address or use HTML, it looks basically for an address. The DNS server has all of the telephone numbers or IP addresses and forwards them to your computer.
<Moat> how do i run perl script?
<kevbo> that's where I hit a wall
<brjann> crackguy: I'm not trying to be glib, but wikipedia's article on DNS is pretty comprehensive
<theadmin> crackguy: Well, DNS servers have "records", basically of following type, A = assigning a hostname to IP adress. AAAAAA = Assigning a hostname to IPv6 adress, MX = assigning a mail server to the hostname, and CNAME =  making a hostname a clone of another domain
<theadmin> Moat: perl somefile
<kevbo> I have windows 7 on the same laptop
<crackguy> cool
<airtonix> kevbo, so back to my initial repsonse : download and install msysgit on your windows machine that has internet access... then do the "git clone " stage on the page you linked to me on the windows machine...
<iflema> kevbo theres a restricted driver for your card on the install cd of 9.10+
<Cappy> can someone point me in the direction of some info about resizing partitions within ubuntu?
<kevbo> ?
<crackguy> am a linux enthusiast, installed ubuntu and gave up on it several times.. i basically want to do something on it.. i know it sounds silly that i've no idea what am looking for but i want to feel the difference being a windows user for years and now switching to linux
<abhi_nav> Cappy: use gparted
<brjann> !partitioning > Cappy
<ubottu> Cappy, please see my private message
<airtonix> iflema, indeed, kevbo you will need to add the cd as a "software source" in the gui tool found at : system > admin > software sources
<kevbo> airtonix I didn't know much about git "repositories" at the time :p I'll give it a shot
<kevbo> I did add the cd
<lifestream> I have a really stupid question. If you right click your window border, it will give you the Window Menu.    Even if you set the border to 0px, it still does that.  Now, how do I disable that? I just lost 2 hrs of work because I accidentaly clicked [x]Close, because my mouse right button clicked the border.
<iflema> airtonix no
<airtonix> iflema, then i'll let you describe the process
<iflema> !broadcom | kevbo
<ubottu> kevbo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xangua> lifestream: you don't want widow borders¿
<brjann> Cappy: darn, I thought that factoid had more info on gparted. My mistake. this should be more informative: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<lifestream> xangua,  does it matter either way? I just DONT want the menu to show up either way
<kevbo> iflema , what? lol
<kevbo> oh wait lol
<kevbo> I installed bcmwl kernel source already
<mr-grey2> Kubuntu/Xubuntu  and ubuntu, is there really a big diffrence of the three? I heard that one of those versions could help my issue and I do not need to blow away my system to one, just add the extra packages
<Bede> mr-grey2 They're the same under the surface, but have different look and feel.
<Bede> If you've got one installed, installing another is easy
<claws_> guys...i cannot install .. cuz it says somethin about no write permission on the instal directory..
<Bede> Just do: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (or whatever version), then you can choose your flavour at boot-up time
<Curly_Q> Crackguy, I have felt the same way for years. I am an expert with Windows and with Linux, I am always learning because Linux and Windows are two separate beasts. Windows is not open source which makes it more difficulty when Linux is open source, that makes it more usable with the intellectual community knowing how to program and compile software which means "Open Source"
<mr-grey2> Bede: Thank you. I heard that those two do not use pulseaudio and that could be causing my audio problems. I have nothing going on tonight and this drive is a linux test for me to learn anyhow hehe
<kevbo> when I activate the driver, it doesn't do anything
<crackguy> Curly_Q, I am not a coder, is linux still for me?
<kevbo> even if I restart
<Curly_Q> Sure it is.
<Bede> mr-grey2: good luck! They're all good versions - I hope you find one that works for you
<srini> how to configurre the local repo for apt-mirror??
<distatica> kevbo: did you try the BCM43xx drivers? I was jut about to try that
<digital_1> ok grub2 has got to be more dual-boot friendly
<Bede> mr-grey2: When I used to use Kubuntu, I did without pulseaudio, although it was there as an option.
<kevbo> which ones?
<kevbo> the bcmwk kernel source?
<distatica> on that link iflema got sent
<distatica> no, scroll own
<distatica> down even
<Moat> is there a program that will run perl script when i click on it?
<fabio> soory, i can have italian link chat?
<distatica> Installing BCM43xx drivers
<kevbo> b43 fw cutter?
<distatica> yeah
<Curly_Q> Crackguy be a good listener and see how the Linux community works together asking questions and answering them. You will enjoy it. Never be discouraged.
<mr-grey2> Bede: Thanks again, I'll try and install one. just have to decide on xubuntu or kubuntu.. Something easy since I'm a noob lol
<digital_1> For dual boot setups, every time there is a new kernel added to the boot menu after an update, it messes up the order of my default OS to boot.  Then you have to go in an change it every time.  Is there a better way?
<distatica> kevbo: unless you have a good reason not to, I'm going ot give that a shot.
<Bede> mr-grey2: Overall, you'll find xubuntu simpler. KDE is great, but much more customizable and fiddly, I'd say
<kevbo> no I guess not. I don't have internet access so im not sure what "set up manually l means
<Moat> is there a program that will run perl script when i click on it?
<abhi_nav> !grub | degital_1
<fabio> I have a problem with networkmanager of ubuntu
<ubottu> degital_1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mkquist> xangua: did you get ur answer
<mr-grey2> like making menus melt when you close them Bede? lol
<abhi_nav> fabio: #ubuntu-it
<digital_1> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chai1> how can i change the default font size for chat messages in empathy?
<kevbo> t definitely let me know how it works.. I've been trying to figure it out for 8 hours
<Bede> mr-grey2: Ha! No, I like Compiz for that. I used Kubuntu for about a year and loved it, but I'd certainly start with gnome or XFCE if you're quite new to linux
<kemutug> hallloo
<abhi_nav> hi
<kemutug> siapa yang bisa bahasa indomnesia
<bazhang> !id | kemutug
<ubottu> kemutug: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<distatica> kevbo: will do
<kemutug> iam from indonesia
<Cappy> thanks brajann
<bazhang> kemutug, /join #ubuntu-id
<Curly_Q> Bede the downfall of Gnome is that it uses lots of System Resources. That slows down the server just on the GUI side. Consider that.
<digital_1> Gnome is just clean and simple and out of the way.
<mr-grey2> Bede: is Compiz a program to enhance your desktop like windowblinds for microsoft?
<kemutug> tidak teman disana pak
<digital_1> mr-grey2 yes
<digital_1> but way more
<abhi_nav> kemutug: /join #ubuntu-id
<distatica> kevbo: brb
<Bede> mr-grey2: Yes, that's right. Many people use it with Gnome. Gnome can be a little heavy on resources; if you have a problem with that then you'll probably like XFCE
<Curly_Q> The best servers don'
<Curly_Q> Don't use GUI.
<Moat> how do i run perl scripts?
<Bede> Curly-Q: I don't think we were talking about servers! I think Mr-grey2 was asking about a non-server use
<Cappy> hrmm anyone able to tell me how to resize a mounted /home partition
<abhi_nav> Cappy: ??
<abhi_nav> Cappy you ddnt read about how to use gparted?
<digital_1> Moat, can't you mark them as executables?
<Moat> how?
<Curly_Q> Bede the point is that GUI is a pig on system resources. Whether server or non-server. It all can be done without a GUI.
<mr-grey2> Yeah just personal use learning how to navagate linux yet still look wicked lol
<Cappy> abhi_nav, i did, but i can only find info about resizing a windows partition
<abhi_nav> Cappy: have you installed gparted? install it
<Bede> Curly-Q - sure, but many people like it
<mr-grey2> I stumbled across ubuntu "satanic edition" on a website lol
<Bede> Curly-Q - each to their own!
<Moat> how do i run perl scripts?
<abhi_nav> Cappy: it has gui. you wll easly know how to use it
<Curly_Q> If you need a GUI it can be done remotely through SSH and with a remote GUI. That makes your server run fast and more efficient.
<damian> wondering how to remove a theme from firefox from outside of the program, I'd go on the internet to look it up...but the only browser I have is firefox X_x
<Bede> mr-grey2: Ha! I suppose it's a response to the christian edition?
<mr-grey2> Bede lol indeed it is
<mkquist> Cappy: you dont resize mounted partitions
<Cappy> abhi_nav, i've installed it, and yes i see how to use it, but it WONT let me resize the drive because its not mounted, and it wont let me unmount it
<Moat> how do i run perl scripts?
<Curly_Q> It has nothing to do with each to his own. It has to do with system resources and how it is manages.
<Curly_Q> managed.
<Bede> Moat: Have you tried chmod +x <filename>  ?
<Moat> yes
<chai1> where are applications stored in ubuntu?
<chai1> like what directory?
<Bede> Curly-Q - so you're telling everyone here not to use a GUI?
<Moat> is there a program that runs perl scripts for me?
<abhi_nav> Cappy: you have ubuntu livecd? go to livecd. gparted is there already. you can unmount home from livecd. and then use gparted
<Moat> is there a program that runs perl scripts for me?
<Curly_Q> No.
<Curly_Q> Not at all.
<Moat> thats worthless then
<digital_1> In Ubuntu, I think you just create the *.pl file and then give it execute permission by right-clicking on the file --> Properties--> And allow running as executable
<Curly_Q> But remotely you can use a GUI but not use it on your server.
<abhi_nav> digital_1: chmod +x filename
<Bede> Curly-Q - then I don't understand what's you're saying. Totally agree that GUIs use resources, and they're not ideal for servers, but don't get what you're saying
<damian> cant you just run perl scripts from shell? perl filename.pl?
<claws_> guys...i cannot install .. cuz it says somethin about no write permission on the instal directory..
<digital_1> abhi_nav:  I stay out of the terminal whenver I can.  lol
<claws_> help plz
<abhi_nav> digital_1: :)
<abhi_nav> !details | claws
<ubottu> claws: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Curly_Q> Read what I said again. If you ssh into your box and don't use a GUI on your box but use a remote box, then the resources are used on the remote box.
<ZykoticK9> claws_, what are you installing?  Sounds like you need to run the installer with sudo.
<Bede> Curly-Q - I'm sorry, I think we're talking at cross-purposes. I was talking to someone about using Xubuntu or Kubuntu; nothing to do with remote access. Sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : its a sid meiers game :)
<Moat> how do i run php script?
<ZykoticK9> claws_, so you are using wine.  what game?
<digital_1> Moat what distro / ver are you using anyhow?
<Moat> ubuntu 9.10
<Curly_Q> I use Kubuntu here. I use a remote box for the GUI when logging into the Linux box. I don't need  GUI on the linux box if I am using a Windows box to see what is going on if I need a GUI.
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : Alpha Centauri.. its for linux :)
<effigy> i keep getting this error in alert "the update information is outdated.  this may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer..." the only suggestion i can find is to change the repository server, but that doesn't seem to be fixing it
<effigy> anyone got a suggestion?  been trying google for a while
<ZykoticK9> claws_, isn't that pretty old?  it might not work anymore.  but try to start the installer with "sudo ./$whatinstalleriscalled"
<digital_1> Then for me, I just create the HelloWorld.pl file, mark it as executable and it just runs when I execute the file name.
<Moat> i'm tryna run a perl script in terminal but all that happens is that terminal closes just as i open it
<digital_1> Trying something simple in a text file marked as executable
<digital_1> For instance, just add this:     perl -e 'print "perl version is: $]\n";'
<digital_1> That should print out the version
<digital_1> or not
<digital_1> is our beloved 10.04 going to finally get some decent eyecandy?
<damian> anyone know how to undo a firefox theme from outside of the program? The one I installed is messed up majorly and cant do it from within the program or search the web to find the solution for it. I'm using firefox 3.6
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So does linux-source-2.6.31 contain a superset of linux-doc? Can I delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, ubuntu+1 for lucid talk, but new themes today!  buttons on left side which seems to be make many people unhappy (they can be moved however)
<digitalfiz> whats the best way to install apache+php so that each script thats run on the website is run under that specific user in ubuntu?
<sir_lewk> does ubuntu have 'iniparser' packaged and in it's repos?
<digital_1> Thanks ZykoticK9.  I'm anxious to see it.
<damian> I tried the firefox channel but am not getting a response and havent for awhile now :(
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : how do i list my drives?
<ZykoticK9> claws_, "sudo fdisk -l" will show your HDs
<iceroot> digital_1: there is an option in php.ini for that but using www-data is a much better solution
<digital_1> I'm assuming you googled it Damian?
<sir_lewk> I don't use ubuntu, but I'm developing some software I want to make sure ubuntu users will easily be able to build
<abhi_nav> sir_lewk: which software?
<damian> I can't digital, the theme messed up my firefox, I see stright through the main window to the desktop, and can even click on the desktop icons....definatly a new experience for me
<claws_> how do i get into my home directory ?
<digital_1> ahhh
<iceroot> claws_: cd
<abhi_nav> cd /home/username
<ZykoticK9> sir_lewk, could iniparser go by a different name?  searches for iniparser and ini-parser show nothing.
<iceroot> abhi_nav: just cd
<digitalfiz> iceroot, im sure its not as easy as putting something in the php.ini and the reason I want the scripts to run as the user is so that my scripts(wordpress) can modify and upload files. cpanel does this I just need to know the proper method
<sir_lewk> no, not that I know of :/
<digital_1> run it in safe mode
<abhi_nav> iceroot: ok
<sir_lewk> abhi_nav: I'm writing a roguelike for the rec.games.roguelike.development 7drl challenge
<digital_1> start it from the command line with something like firefox -safe-mode
<abhi_nav> sir_lewk: give me the full url. i have never heard about that game
<digital_1> see if that works Damian
<sir_lewk> http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=7DRL
<sir_lewk> a game like nethack or rogue, only writtin in 7 days.  nothing huge or professional
<digital_1> anyone running World of Warcraft on Wine on 64-bit with > 4gb ram?
<iceroot> digital_1: yes, running fine
<iceroot> digital_1: but wow is a  32bit application
<digital_1> iceroot : do you ever get out of memory crashes?
<abhi_nav> sir_lewk: everything goes over my head. but i wll try to know
<iceroot> digital_1: never had crashes
<damian> Thanks Digital :) It worked like a charm.
<digital_1> Glad it worked Damian
<Curly_Q> Digital, yes, just add more memory.  ;-)
<digital_1> iceroot : there was some bug where running 64-bit WINE on 64-bit Linux caused WoW to progressively allocate more and more ram until it exhausted the memory.
<iceroot> !info wine jaunty
<digital_1> I had to move to Cedega to get around it but I would really like to go back to Wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<iceroot> digital_1: 1.0.1 dont have that bug
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : i typed... sudo ./$setup.sh. it say the command not found
<digital_1> iceroot:  thanks maybe I can try that again.
<iceroot> digital_1: and cadega is nothing else then picking the right wine version for a application
<ZykoticK9> claws_, sorry the $ was just to show it was a variable, use "sudo ./setup.sh"
<digital_1> iceroot : i wasn't sure if they modified or forked Wine somehow.
<iceroot> digital_1: if i am correct, cadega is not patching wine, just using the correct wine-version and config for a specific windows-program (its looking at somwthing like appdb)
<iceroot> digital_1: no modification
<digital_1> iceroot : thanks you've encouraged me enough to try it again.  nothing ventured as they say...
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : still command not found  :(
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<iceroot> digital_1: if i have problems with wine, i am using the appdb, looking what version is perfect for my windiws-program and than using that version
<ZykoticK9> claws_, you have to be in the same directory as setup.sh when you run the command
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : i am :s
<iceroot> digital_1: nothing else is cadega doing, but cadega is "installing" more then one version, or better, its using different configs for one version
<xfact_> I live in India and every time when I am opening OpenOffice the language is pre-set to 'English (india)' but how to change it to 'English (USA)' permanently?
<ZykoticK9> claws_, try "sudo sh setup.sh"
<iceroot> digital_1: nothing you couldnt do by yourself
<brjann> iceroot: cedega is a proprietary fork. it's not the vanilla wine code.
<iceroot> brjann: are you sure?
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : it says... cant open setup.sh
<iceroot> !cadega
<iceroot> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ZykoticK9> claws_, are you running 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: if you run: ls ,do you see setup.sh?
<claws_> 32bit
<ZykoticK9> claws_, what about what ActionParsnip asked?
<iceroot> brjann: but if i am correct, the only fork is that you can use different wine-version with one installation
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : yes i see setup.sh
 * xfact_ feeling disgusted about word processing 
<digital_1> iceroot thanks for all the tips.  I'm definitely going to try it again.  Thanks also for the info on Cedega.
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: does crossover not do it too?
<ActionParsnip> Digital_1: there's crossoveroffice (also costs money) which is similar
<ZykoticK9> claws_, does "sudo sh setup.sh" give you ANY other output other then "cannot open"
<wowoto> 谁可以推荐一个俄罗斯方块游戏
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: crossover is imo a patched version
<wowoto> 简单的就可以
<wowoto> 不要自带的
<FloodBot3> wowoto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_> did anyone saw the new ubuntu theme
<wowoto> 依赖太多了
<iceroot> !cn | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: try: sudo sh ./setup.sh
<dehqan> there is a folder containing jaunty and karmic packages how to separate the jaunty packages from the karmic packages?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but never looked at crossover
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: just reading some articles and bug-reports
<wowoto> i joined a wrong #
<digital_1> iceroot : thanks I've used crossover but not ever for gaming
<claws_> ZykoticK9 : claws@claws-laptop:~/Alpha_Centauri_iso$ sudo sh setup.sh
<claws_> sh: Can't open setup.sh
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_: looked like karmic in my alpha3 install. Quickly installed lxde and it all vanished :)
<iceroot> digital_1: crossover is for using ms office and other software you dont really need
<claws_> ActionParsnip : claws@claws-laptop:~/Alpha_Centauri_iso$ sudo sh ./setup.sh
<claws_> sh: Can't open ./setup.sh
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: what is the output of: ls -la ./setup.sh
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: you can run games in crossover just like cedega
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: of course, because it is wine but the focus is imo on ms office
<iceroot> !crossover
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, there is actually a "CrossOver Games" version -- trial available http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/download_trial/
<iceroot> ubottu: go to school and learn something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<claws_> ActionParsnip : claws@claws-laptop:~/Alpha_Centauri_iso$ ls -la ./setup.sh
<claws_> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 3003 2000-12-15 11:41 ./setup.sh
<Jon-> Looking to make a wine app [irfanview] open a file type by default. Issue: file paths are different than windows. I saw a fix for uTorrent here: http://blog.shadypixel.com/fixing-utorrent-file-associations-in-linux/  anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Claws_: ok so everybody has execute and read access and its owned by root
<iceroot> claws_: you called the file ./setup.sh?
<distatica> I have a minimal install without gnome, I need access to the enable restricted drivers, can I do this from command line?
<claws_> iceroot : nope
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: thx for the info
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications which will take a file as input and make it launch irfanview in wine with the file as the arg, if you look at the other files in that folder you will see what I mean
<ZykoticK9> distatica, is jockey installed?  i believe it has a cli option (never used it), or jockey-gtk which is the GUI version
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: just make one to run the windows app
<distatica> ZykoticK9: Installing -gtk right now
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: without a gui you don't really need drivers
<distatica> ActionParsnip: without a gui I don't really need wireless drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: for video anyhoo
<distatica> or are you thinking.. yeah
<digitalfiz> anyody know what the method cpanel uses to run php scripts on a website as the user account its under? trying to accomplish this on my ubuntu server
<distatica> And I didn't say I don't have a gui, just a minimal install and no gnome (running stumpwm)
<ActionParsnip> Digitalfiz: could ask in #ubuntu-server too
<claws_> is it possible to burn multiple iso in one single disk and be able to run them as you want from disk... like iso joilet on ms
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: if you use nvidia you can just install the driver package to get the driver using apt-get
<distatica> ZykoticK9: jockey appears to be exaclty what I was looking for, thanks
<ZykoticK9> distatica, glad to help :)
<distatica> ActionParsnip: wireless
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: I'm sure ati has similar
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: then run: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: websearch for the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: of the wifi device of course ;)
<distatica> ActionParsnip: I've already figured out what card I have, and got a guide, but the guide figures I have ubuntu installed which has a restricted drivers gui tool
<distatica> but I don't have the full ubuntu installed, so that's whereI ran into an issue. Jockey was the right thing though.
<kevbo> distatica: how did it end up?
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: is there no server guide towards the bottom?
<number-g> hi, i am having trouble sending files from my phone via bluetooth to my pc
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: do you have a broadcom 43xx per chance?
<number-g> works from pc to phone, but the pc doesn't show up from the phone
<distatica> kevbo: fail, trying the STA
<distatica> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Number-g: make the pc discoverable
<distatica> ActionParsnip: 4312
<ActionParsnip> Distratica: I hate them but there are guides
<number-g> ActionParsnip: it is
<number-g> which is what is confusing
<justin_> Can anyone give me a hand setting up a USB wireless adapter?  I'm having some trouble.
<Jon-> ActionParsnip: Are you sure it goes in /usr/share/Applications? This appears to be my Applications menu, I am looking to make the default for images be IrfanView under wine with modified paths of course, as it is necessary. I see no .desktop here.
<distatica> like that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<ActionParsnip> Jon- /usr/share/applications is the folder
<distatica> quote: "Following the above command, under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, the drivers can be activated for immediate use. "
<number-g> i notice that the "friendly name" i set in the applet disappears each reboot too
<distatica> note that menu is not available for me.
<claws_> when i install something... what is the link directory ? is it where the shortcuts go ?
<Jon-> ActionParsnip: Can you give me an example of a .desktop file then? I see no such examples here.
<justin_> Anyone have experience with setting up Orinoco drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: /usr/share/applications/transmission.desktop
<distatica> brb
<Jon-> ActionParsnip: I do not have transmission.desktop.
<Jon-> ActionParsnip: I told you, there are NO .desktop here.
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: its that sort of thing. Think outside the box
<justin_> I'm trying to set up a 2wire USB adapter and I've had no luck so far.  Trying to install the Orinoco drivers, but the "Make" command returns Error 1 and Error 2.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<ActionParsnip> Can someone please pastebin the conntents of their /usr/share/applications folder for jon-
<kevbo> distatica are you using 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> I gotta jet.
<neeraj> whoami
<Jon-> Looking to make a wine app [irfanview] open a file type by default. Issue: file paths are different than windows. I saw a fix for uTorrent here: http://blog.shadypixel.com/fixing-utorrent-file-associations-in-linux/  anyone have any ideas?
<distatica> ahh sweet wireless
<neeraj> Hello Everyone
<justin_> Still need help setting up my 2wire wireless usb adapter
<justin_> Can anyone give me a hand?
<distatica> kevbo: works with STA drivers, all I did was install jockey-gtk, run that select the STA drivers, reboot.
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  sounds  like a job for a bash script and a little codeing
<distatica> wicd showed the card immediately, connected no problems to WPA2
<gnaruag> hi i have inspiron 1525 which is having broadcom wifi adapter , cannot use wifi , it needs proprietary drivers i suppose
<gnaruag> help me
<distatica> kevbo: to note jocket-gtk also automatically downloads what it needs, any way to get that machine near a wired net?
<abhi_nav> hi
<gnaruag> hi
<gnaruag> @abhi , u in college
<gnaruag> ?
<kevbo> yeah sunday I'm going back home.. not tonight though
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I have used Ubuntu for less than a month, care to help?
<kevbo> I'm at an apartment complex where its only wireless internet
<kevbo> iam writing it down though
<ShadowOfBlood> Can anyone help me out?  I'm trying to get my 2Wire wireless USB adapter running.  I've tried using ndiswrapper to install drivers with no luck.  Currently attempting to install the Orinoco drivers, but the "Make" command is returning errors.  Can someone give me a hand with all of this?
<distatica> oh, hrm. How are you chatting now? Another wireless machine?
<ShadowOfBlood> I can post the error I got
<claws_> when i mount an iso image file.. do i mount it in "fuse" or "loop" mode?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  I suggest you use the linux apps really, I dont see much gaining by using wine and irfanview to view images.. unless you want to do it as a way to learn a bit more about linux scripting
 * neeraj waves hello
<sixth> hello guys
<kevbo> android phone lol but my laptop also has windows 7
<distatica> oh so you can download packages and then boot to linux and access them?
<kevbo> yep
<sixth> i would like to know if anyone of u know anyone using QCAD in their company....
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I have tried all the linux apps and they are vastly insuperior to infranview imo, it's a woderful small viewer/fast editor when you don't need to do anything too intensive, and I know all they keyboard shortcuts. And why not learn anyway? Isn't linux supposed to be what you make it? Please don't give me a copout, if you don't want to help that's fine
<ShadowOfBlood> For anyone that can help me out, here is the message returned when I attempt to install the Orinoco drivers: make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic M=/home/orinoco_usb KERNELRELEASE=2.6.31-19-generic modules
<ShadowOfBlood> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic'
<ShadowOfBlood>   CC [M]  /home/orinoco_usb/orinoco_usb.o
<ShadowOfBlood> In file included from /home/orinoco_usb/orinoco_usb.c:70:
<ShadowOfBlood> make[2]: *** [/home/orinoco_usb/orinoco_usb.o] Error 1
<ShadowOfBlood> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/orinoco_usb] Error 2
<FloodBot3> ShadowOfBlood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  start with the advanced bash scripting guide and learn bash scripting basics then.
<sixth> i would like to know if anyone of u know anyone using QCAD in their company.... really need your info
<abhi_nav> !paste | ShadowofBlood
<ubottu> ShadowofBlood: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vng> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: How difficult is this?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  Does it matter? :) given an hr you should know some bash basics.. 2 yrs.. you will be doing your own little scripts..  3 hrs.. complex ones...
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ShadowOfBlood> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ShadowOfBlood> ?
<dehqan>  there is a folder containing jaunty and karmic packages how to separate the jaunty packages from the karmic packages?
<kevbo> i am a noob though.. do you know tewhat I should download? look for jockey-gtk?
<distatica> kevbo: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<sixth> i would like to know if anyone of u know anyone using QCAD in their company.... really need your info
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: Goal: be able to open a .jpg with IrfanView by default. Second goal: Not getting frustrated and just going back to windows. Solution: two years of study? Come on. I'm a programmer myself, this can't be that hard for someone here to whip up an easy script. A simple wine "path" to open didn't quite work.
<distatica> I'm trying ot see if you can just download the basic text version though
<distatica> That doesn't seem to have many dependencies.
<claws_> ActionParsnip : i found out the problem :) i mounted the iso as loop insted of fuse...i typed admin pass...and was able to use the command sudo ./setup.sh  :)
<Sami_ubi> hello all, I want to install gnome-commander
<ardchoille> Is there a way to switch tabs in firefox with the keyboard?
<Sami_ubi> how can I do it ?
<kevbo> the apt-get doesn't require an internet connection?
<ShadowOfBlood> I don't understand the !pastebin thing
<distatica> kevbo: sorry yeah it does
<distatica> trying to find a better way for ya
<Jon-> ardchoille: ctrl + tab or ctrl + shift + tab
<abhi_nav> kevbo: if you have required packages in arhcive then dont
<Jon-> ardchoille: or ctrl + *num* where *num* is the tabs #
<ShadowOfBlood> How do I use it?
<ardchoille> Jon-: ah, thanks much :)
<abhi_nav> kevbo: then ne is not required
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  2 hrs
<abhi_nav> Sami_ubi sudp apt-get install gnome-commander?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  and i doubt if  its going tobe that hard a script
<vng> ardchoille: Alt + *num*
<Jon-> ardchoille: No problem. ctrl + t = new tab, ctrl + w = close current tab, ctrl + shift + is reopen last closed tab ctrl + l is location bar ctrl + k is google bar. All very useful, learn to love them with Firefox or Chrome and you'll be flying.
<Jon-> ardchoille: ctrl + shift + t *
<abhi_nav> ShadowOfBlood go to paste.ubuntu.com give title paste your multi line text in to that next box click ok buttun (submit or continue) then give here the address of the submitted page then anyone interested to help wll go to that url and read it
<Sami_ubi> abhi_nav ... thx :) i tried with: sudo apt-get install gcmd :)
<Sami_ubi> bye
<distatica> abhi_nav: he won't have the required stuff it's for restricted drivers
<ShadowOfBlood> Can anyone tell me how to use the Ubuntu pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  you will have to learn how wine and linux paths differ. You can set up wine where for example H: is /home/username/  so that would make things a little easier toconvert.. but i seem tor ecall wine apps  also some how handling Linux paths. but that may be in a few special cases
<abhi_nav> distatica: he who?
<abhi_nav> ShadowOfBlood read my last msg ^^^^
<ShadowOfBlood> Oh, thanks, didn't see it
<distatica> kevbo: I actually don't know what ot tell you..
<distatica> abhi_nav: kevbo
<ShadowOfBlood> Ah, I get it, thank you very much =D
<abhi_nav> distatica: oh ok
<distatica> kevbo: was super easy WITH the Internet might want to just use windows until you can get home.
<abhi_nav> ShadowOfBlood :)
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: You are not experienced enough to help then?
<ShadowOfBlood> Can anybody tell me why my drivers won't install?  Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389455/
<abhi_nav> !details | kevbo
<ubottu> kevbo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I didn't come here to be told to RTFM. I came here for ASSISTANCE. But thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  you will learn more in an hr of reading that ABS guide then you will in 5 hrs of chatting
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  given i know nothing of your bash experioence.. Im not going to explain  the stuff you would learn in 5 min of reading
<kevbo> yeah I probably will then. i might be able to hook up my android phone up via usb but we'll see. do I just type that one command and it does it all?
<distatica> abhi_nav: why the details request?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  bash 101 shell scripts begin with #!/bin/bash   then commands follow. :)
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I normally like learning, tonight I want to get this working. Period. If it's an easy bash script to convert to a wine-like path, then great. EVERYTHING works once irfanview is loaded, issue is getting it to open properly.
<distatica> unless he's got a new question I missed, this is an old question.
<abhi_nav> distatica: i am (also) not getting what he is asking about
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  there might be one allready made. Id have to google/research it.
<kevbo> lol
<Elite_> hi guys i have a really good one here does anyone know why 9.10 both 32 and 64 bit versions stalls at "setting users and passwords" after setting up encrypted lvm ?
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: If I found it I wouldn't be here. Please don't go from RTFM to Google... Terrible ;)
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  nautilus also has a scripting feature.  you may want to look into.
<kevbo> its regarding drivers for the broadcom 4312
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  go do what you want. Id have to google and rtfm to answer you. so thats the bottom line. I dont have a script allready made.. it would proberly take me an hr or more to figure one out
<distatica> kevbo: wait, you don't have to do that, that's for me since I don't have gnome, you just go to your hardware drivers and select the STA driver.. or did you try that already?
<Elite_>  its been stalled at that spot for 2 days
<abhi_nav> gaurang: like this
<kevbo> I tried that. when I click activate it doesn't do anything
<distatica> System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers..
<kevbo> even after a restart
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I linked to an existing uTorrent one, no simple conversion to a different app path? I don't know bash at ALL so it's gibberish to me, someone who does should be able to help big.
<iflema>                                                                                                                                              
<iflema>  
<FloodBot3> iflema: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<distatica> it activated wtihout going on the net? Does full ubuntu do that regularly?
<piojunbabia> how do i know my ftp details like my host name, user name, password, and port number. Im using filezilla
<Dr_Willis> Jon-: theres proberly code in it you can reuse
<distatica> for me, with jockey-gtk, it had to download stuff.
<kevbo> oh it didn't activate, but maybe that's why?
<distatica> I'm thinking yeah
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  i just set up utorrent to monitor a directory. :) so ive never needed to set that assoication
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: It's nearly 3am, I have no interest in learning Bash, for someone who knows it this is a very simple problem given that there is existing code that works for a different app, all that should change is the extension and program. Come on.
<distatica> kevbo: not sure how big the download is, if you've got a decent plan it might be worth a shot.
<Dr_Willis> its 3 am here for me also. actually 4 am.
<distatica> get it online and then try to enable that STA driver.
<kevbo> I downloaded the bcmwl kernel source before.. before that, nothing was showing up under hardware drivers
<distatica> hmm
<kevbo> yeah its unlimited
<piojunbabia> how do i know my ftp details like my host name, user name, password, and port number. Im using filezilla
<distatica> maybe then try jockey-gtk maybe it installed something else. I just ran that and enabled it downloaded some stuff, and set it up, then I rebooted to working wirless.
<distatica> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk && sudo jockey-gtk
<ShadowOfBlood> I'm just going to restate my problem with more details.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and attempting to install a 2Wire wireless USB adapter.  I've tried using ndiswrapper to install WlanUIG; didn't work.  So I tried again with AmPsmNIC; no luck again.  I'm currently trying to install the Orinoco drivers, but my "Make" command returned errors.  Can someone take a look at the errors and see if you can figure out why it won't ins
<ZykoticK9> Jon-, using native ubuntu applications instead of using wine really is the best long term solution...
<abhi_nav> Sami_ubi: :)
<ShadowOfBlood> Oh, and my adapter reads as "1630:ff81", if that helps at all
<bazhang> http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=333 Jon- very first link for bash open irfanview
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  your google foo skills are strong.. :)
<kevbo> idk why my phone keeps doing this. there's no way to download jockey-gtk on windows is there?
<piojunbabia> how do i know my ftp details like my host name, user name, password, and port number. Im using filezilla
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, :)
<Jon-> bazhang: I was looking for something like "use wine application default ubuntu", I suppose I didn't expect there to be a specific one for IrfanVeiw. Thank you.
<Jon-> view*
<bazhang> Jon-, you are welcome.
<Jon-> bazhang: My google-foo is usually strong, I underestimated the popularity of the app ^_^
<Dr_Willis> been using irfanview for years.. helped debug/betatest it ages ago...
<Dr_Willis> always put it on the windows box's. but rarely bother in linux
<distatica> kevbo: yeah, but when you ran it same issue, it wouldn't be able to fetch what it needed.
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So does linux-source-2.6.31 contain a superset of linux-doc? Can I delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I've given up uTorrent and been okay, I just can't live without Irfan :D
<Dr_Willis> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 676 kB
<Elite_> ShadowOfBlood Read this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707972
<Jon-> I JUST REALISED NAUTILUS HAS TABS.
<Jon-> Fail.
<ShadowOfBlood> Elite:  Tried that, but my device is different and won't seem to work with that method
<Jon-> I have had 4/5 open all the time for so long. Haha...
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  Phail even :)
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  seen Nautilus that has dual pane views also. I think that may be the default in the nect release also
<kevbo> thanks for all your help distatica, it actually looks like I may be able to tether my droid so I might be able to get it going sooner than I thought
<kwtm> Jon-: your problem solved yet re: irfanview?
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: Ahh man screw GNOME/GNU/whoever-is-responsible. Just because you are pushing CTRL+PGUP CTRL+PGDN doesn't mean you remove it from the familiar ctrl + tab from empathy and nautilus.
<distatica> kevbo: no problem, glad I could help. Good luck! :)
<ShadowOfBlood> Any more ideas?
<Jon-> kwtm: About to follow : http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=333  I will let you know
<ShadowOfBlood> I'm really at a loss
<Elite_> ShadowOfBlood well the 2wire it self is a bell canada modem or a usb wireless card made by 2wire ?
<kwtm> Jon-: Trying to cagtch up on thread --hang on mbaby crying.  Sorry
<ShadowOfBlood> The one I have is a usb wireless card made by 2wire
<distatica> Elite_: they are not bell specific
<Jon-> kwtm: I will let you know if that bash script gives me any issue, been doing 4/5 things, I'll focus :D
<ShadowOfBlood> It says the model is lc_usb
<Elite_> oh ok
<ShadowOfBlood> I was trying to do this before I hit the errors: http://wiki.debian.org/orinoco_usb
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  learning bash and learning it well is proberly one of the top 10 things that you can learn to  Make you really 'know' how to make linux work for you
<baba_b00ie> hello, i'm interested in using ubuntu to scan random hard drives *out of windows machines* is there solutions for this ?
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  scan in what way? Not sure what you are doing exactly
<bazhang> baba_b00ie, your own?
<kwtm> Jon-: Goal is to click on *.jpg file and have it opened by IrfanView?
<kwtm> Jon-: I mean, by default.
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, bazhang  i used drive cages to put my customer machine hd's in. scan drives for nasties and then i manually hunt down files.. but i need spyware scanners and virus detection available in  my host OS
<Jon-> kwtm: Yes
<kwtm> Jon-: Was going to offer some wisdom but that CompuTech article seems to have beat me to it.  Even does the search replace.  Potential problem: if your
<kwtm> Jon-: it is possible that your linux directory containing the *.jpg file is not visible from the Wine "virtual windows machine" so to speak.
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  actually i think in the next nautilus (or right now in some ppa versions) theres a Majorly improved image preview feature - but i forget its name. baba_b00ie
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  theres av and spyware scanner tools for linux - that scan windows files.
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  i use live cd's to do that job on other peoples machines normally
<Jon-> kwtm: My issue now is that: there is an issue with this version of IrfanView that means I have to run it from drive_c root [the exe]. Changing the script to that, and.. it doesn't work. Odd.
<kwtm> Jon-: Useful to know a standard linux way of viewing but I support your Just Get It Done For Now And Spend TIme Later approach.
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  wine has 'config/wine dirs' where you can set up a seperate wine enviroment for each wine app if you wanted to. Comes in handy
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  thats how we do it at work.. and what happens is it NEVER gets done/learned the right way later. :)
<iceroot> kwtm: why using irfanview? and then with wine? look at the alternatives on linux
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, i use live cds too. but i built a slew of machines for backing up their data and i run scans put drive back in their box safe mode it and take it from there. all in all 4 days usually turn around. i'm a little anal and make sure its clean and fully functional
<Jon-> kwtm: I feel so incredibly smart. Solved the problem myself, saw replace="\" and went "but wine uses \\ doesn't it?". Added extra \. Success. :D
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: If that's what's needed, then that's fine.  I keep coming here to ask questions myself, to quickly use a tool, and I keep getting these RTFM responses like my goal in life is to make Linux work.
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: It feels like I'm using a hammer and screwdriver, and my hammer is talking back to me and my screwdriver is going on strike.  Screw that!
<ShadowOfBlood> Can someone help me out?  Here's everything I've tried so far regarding Orinoco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389473/
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  ive not found too many things irafn view does that i need it in linux any more.  Now in Windows - its soo handy because it replaces these huge tools..  linux - i dont see gaining much from it
<Jon-> kwtm: Plus 10 internets for you, even though the article was found by someone else, and all you really did was support my philosophy and offer a hand if I hit a wall =D
<kwtm> Jon-: Congrats!  It was also noted in the comments on that web page.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  thats how i feel about windows
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: and you are free to feel that way.  Doesn't mean other people feel that way.  When you buy a ticket to visit Florida, does your ticket agent say, "Why would you wanht to do that?  Visit France instead! It's so much better!"
<bazhang> kwtm, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  actyaly they do try to sell me more stuff.. :) and other addons i dident want in the first place.
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: When you are an insane windows power user: [read, I know 75% of the control panel by run commands], linux can be VERY frustrating. I have heard the more experience you have with windows [ie, used to keyboard shortcuts, used to system tools], the harder it is to switch.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:   airlines are chargeing $8 to borrow a blanket now it seems
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: I'd rather him say, "Here's your ticket to FLorida ... now, sometime when you get a chance, go to France."
<iceroot> kwtm: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  actually i use windows less and less.. but every time i do use it.. i have to work how windows forces me to.. not how i want to.
<kwtm> bazhang: I disagree that this is off-topic.  I think that people asking for help need to be helped, mnot evangelized to.  I will end discussion but I think it would really improve the nature of this help channel to, you know, HELP people.
<kwtm> Bye
<ShadowOfBlood> Like me?
<ShadowOfBlood> Still need help, lol
<abhi_nav> lol
<bazhang> ShadowOfBlood, missed your question, could you repeat please
<Jon-> That was a crack at Dr_Willis I believe. I will not comment on the issue.
<ShadowOfBlood> Yeah, trying to get 2Wire wireless usb working.  Here's what I've done so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389473/
<ShadowOfBlood> Hit an error, though
<bazhang> ShadowOfBlood, what is the chipset, lsusb should list it
<Elite_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9sQcLTrE
<ShadowOfBlood> One sec
<rabbit> hi i get placeholder page when i hit http://localhost. but i use apache
<ShadowOfBlood> 1630:ff81
<ShadowOfBlood> That's all I get for it
<iceroot> rabbit: what is a placeholder?
<rabbit> hi i get placeholder page (lighttpd) when i hit http://localhost. but i use apache
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, i'll agree with that one statement. i'm a super power user, i removed explorer.exe from registery shell key and replaced it with cmd.exe so my winbox is a slow loading dos box heh but anywy yeah linux was harder to switch froming from a windows power user proaspect
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So does linux-source-2.6.31 contain a superset of linux-doc? Can I delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<rabbit> iceroot: i guess lighttpd is used instead of apache
<iceroot> rabbit: then dont use lighthttpd
<iceroot> rabbit: ps aux | grep light
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  i also started 'learning' computers back in the C64 days..  and was used to using several radically differnt os's from the start :) it pays big time tohave as broad a pc background as you can
<ShadowOfBlood> Anyone have any ideas?
<rabbit> iceroot: how do i get rid of it?
<iceroot> rabbit: apt-get remove --purge lighthttpd
<iceroot> rabbit: with sudo
<rabbit> iceroot: thought of doing it, but again i had no idea wht file it was, so i din;t want to.
<rabbit> iceroot: but now on ur instructions i am removing
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, yes'em i've run pc's since the 8088xt days. always hated gui's. found 'em slow and laggy. cli so much faster and flexible usually. i've run dos, linux *many distros* os2 warp and a few others. i to had vic 128 but never got in to it
<baba_b00ie> well gtg thanks for help
<brjann> ShadowOfBlood: it looks like the orinoco_usb driver is notoriously frustrating, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  i still have a C128 :)
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  i think thats what you ment
<ShadowOfBlood> That sucks, it's my only option for connecting
<brjann> ShadowOfBlood: what about ndiswrapper?
<rabbit> iceroot: warning: not empty so not removed
<ShadowOfBlood> brjann: I tried using ndiswrapper with other drives to no avail
<ShadowOfBlood> drivers*
<baba_b00ie> yeah c64x2 heh, samething just a typo
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, define 'other drivers'
<ShadowOfBlood> One sec, I have to get their names
<iceroot> rabbit: that was not the complet error
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  I still see many features on the AMIGA i have - that i miss in Linux
<pasword001> ubuntu-hu
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, because you need to use the correct windows drivers for that card with ndiswrapper
<rabbit> iceroot: i made it short, now its ok, i run the command again
<ShadowOfBlood> AmPsmNIC and wlanuig
<pasword001> #ubuntu-hu
<iceroot> pasword001: /join #ubuntu-hu
<abhi_nav> pasword001 what is ubuntu-hu? hu for?
<rabbit> iceroot: again i get the same page
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, so are they windows drivers you downloaded from the manufacturers website made for that card ?
<nhak> are there any terminals which has multi-tab (like gnome-terminal) properties ?
<iceroot> rabbit: ps aux | grep apache
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, the only amiga os's i used were pc clones *ge/os* and pc emulations. but from what i saw. even back in the bbs days they were light years ahead of themselfs for performance and features OS and HW
<abhi_nav> !ubuntu-hu
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  That's a good question.  I think so.  There's too much info regarding which drivers I need, so I'm assuming one of those three I tried is the correct one.
<airtonix> baba_b00ie, do you have any support questions related to ubuntu ?
<rabbit> iceroot: i did, i get few lines
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, first thing you should do is goto the manufacturer website and get the driver for your exact card
<baba_b00ie> airtonix, nope not anymore i already asked 'em
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  for a terminal i like to use 'terminator' more and more. Its a gnome-terminal on steroids. :)
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, windows drivers for xp
<rabbit> iceroot: root      7425  0.0  0.1  10484  2580 ?        Ss   14:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: baba_b00ie: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  I'll do that, one sec
<iceroot> rabbit: on the website press  ctrl + f5
<iceroot> rabbit: to reload the page without cache
<rabbit> iceroot: thx
<rabbit> iceroot: y f5 din't work?
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  terminator works easier for me then lots of tabs in a gnome-terminal
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  K, it's downloading.  What now?
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, make sure you have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed on your ubuntu machine
<iceroot> rabbit: how you installed apache?
<spY|da> how do i change my sound profile without gnome for gnome apps?
<rabbit> sudo apt-get install apache2
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, if the ubuntu machine doesn't have internet access you can use the offline feature of synaptic package manager
<rabbit> iceroot: sudo apt-get install apache2
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix: K, one sec
<nhak> Dr_Willis, hmm with terminator you have several gnome-terminals in a window ?
<nhak> i mean several gnome-terminals, not several tabs
<iceroot> rabbit: place a file in /var/www/ and call it then with http://localhost/filename
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  exactly - side by side, vertical, horiz. or have tabs...
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  its some sort of fancy wrapper around gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> !info terminator
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  ndiswrapper and ndisgtk are installed
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<Elite_> anyone ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9sQcLTrE
<Elite_> i did find this so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338246
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, ok, the windows drivers ... did they come as an exe file ?
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Yes
<rabbit> iceroot: will install php5 and then call phpinfo
<iceroot> rabbit: telnet localhost:80 should also tell the server
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, then they are most likely a selfextracting archive... i;ve found that you can decompress them only by using a windows machine or running the exe in wine...
<rabbit> iceroot: din't get u
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  I have wine installed
<nhak> hmm i need actually a lightweight terminal with tab options, and support the cut,copy and paste action
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, when run it asks for a place to dump the contained files
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, i mean in most cases... im not saying this is the case for you but it might be
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  all of them have copy/paste...  theres different ones that do tabs.. personally i find tabs awkward
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  It's asking for a location to extract to
<iceroot> nhak: what about screen?
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, sweet, you will want to keep the extracted files for later, so dump them somewhere easy to find
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  thers proberly a dozen terminal emulators out there you can try.. and a dozen more that are just simple variants of the other 12
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  K, one sec
<iceroot> nhak: ctrl + a, ctrl + c to create a new terminal, ctrl + n to switch
<rabbit> iceroot: index.html file already in /var/www and also phpinfo.php
<iceroot> rabbit: foo.html
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, (obviously you're going to experiement and havign them uncompressed is nicer than the exe form)
<rabbit> iceroot: need more info
<ardchoille> Jon-: Thanks again :D I'm making a "cheatsheet" for firefox
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, amongst the resulting files should be one with an .INF extension.
<rabbit> iceroot: ok, wht shld foo.html contain?
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix: I'm not seeing one
<howe> -_-!!
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Found it
<Elite_> have a good night/day all
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  What now?
<iceroot> rabbit: run "tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log"  then surf to http://localhost   if there is something comming on terminal, you are using apache
<Jon-> ardchoille: See http://www.lesliefranke.com/files/reference/firefoxcheatsheet.html  but what I told you plus ctrl + j for downloads, and quick-search [press /, type log, enter would highlight log out and press the link, logging you out. So fast when you get used to, it's basically a ctrl+f but enter executes link instead of find-next] is all I ever use.
<abhi_nav> is times new roman font is proprietary font of microsoft? i am using it here in ubuntu
<abhi_nav> i like this font
<ardchoille> Jon-: Oh, dude, thanks! Saves me from having to do it :)
<rabbit> iceroot: i run the command, s, lots are coming
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  thers the mstcore fonts packge you can install.. an proberly some free versions of that font also
<mehmehmeh> core.h:111: error: conflicting types for ‘getline’
<mehmehmeh> I get this when I type make
<nhak> Dr_Willis, ok thanks i will try it
<mehmehmeh> after ../configure, of course.
<mehmehmeh> ANy ideas?
<mehmehmeh> Tried google, but that failed me greatly.
<iceroot> rabbit: then its apache on http://localhost
<Jon-> ardchoille: Google is your friend. :D
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Still there?  I found the INF file.  What should I do at this point?
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: I have alredy installed. I dont watn free version. I am using original Times New Roman. Just want to know if it is property of microsoft or not?
<rabbit> iceroot: so success with apache2?hurray
<ardchoille> Jon-: Google is my service provider :)
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So does linux-source-2.6.31 contain a superset of linux-doc? Can I delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<iceroot> rabbit: correct
<rabbit> iceroot: thx :)
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, ok now runj : ndisgtk
<rabbit> iceroot: whts "internal dummy connection"?
<mehmehmeh> Any rooms on freenode that are honed towards compiling source from scratch on ubuntu/linux?
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  K, did that
<dehqan> there is a folder containing jaunty and karmic packages how to separate the jaunty packages from the karmic packages?
<iceroot> rabbit: for opening the slots
<iceroot> rabbit: or better, for keep them open
<abhi_nav> ardchoille: Google provides internet service? since when? tell me thier website
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, gksudo ndisgtk
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, it needs to be run as root... if you haven't already
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Already did
<iceroot> airtonix: google.com
<rabbit> iceroot: phpinfo (asking me to save or open the file)
<ardchoille> abhi_nav: may I pm you?
<abhi_nav> yah sure
<iceroot> rabbit: then php is not running
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, click install new driver
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix: K
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix: Did that
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, browse for your inf file you ffound
<iceroot> rabbit: sudo apt-get install php5  then restart apache with  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Install?
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, yep
<rabbit> iceroot: installed php5,
<rabbit> iceroot: even after restart, the same message
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, once thats done, it might say can't detect device... (it tells me that for my device yet the drivers seem to work fine)
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  I think it's installing.  The lights on the 2wire adapter powered on
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Right now it's hanging.  But slow computer, so it might take a bit of time
 * abhi_nav just applied Times New Roman in xchat and found it so cute
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, yep some hefty stuff occuring...but after its done, is a good idea to restart the machine after you complete the process
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, but generally you should be able to use he wifi device without restarting
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  K.  So I should be able to use it once it's done installing?
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Or after a restart?
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, i've found that's the case for me.
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Well, getting the lights to turn on is the closest it's come to working so far, lol
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, but since its a kernel module things may be smoother after a restart so the module gets loaded at the right time
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  What's that mean, exactly?
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix: kernel module?
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, yep ndiswrapper is good for getting connectivity with wifi under linux, but you'll find that it might not offer all the features of the wifi device like monitor mode.
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  As long as I can access the internet, I'm happy =)
<dehqan>  there is a folder containing jaunty and karmic packages how to separate the jaunty packages from the karmic packages? packges in .deb format in /var/cache/apt/archives
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loadable_kernel_module
<rabbit> iceroot: tried lot of options with libapach2-mod-ph5, no luck
<rabbit> iceroot: its still askin option of save or open
<airtonix> dehqan, you'll need to be a bit more exact in your description. are you running an apt repository mirror for two variants of ubuntu ?
<zetheroo> how do bug fixes get implemented into the official kernel? What strings have to be pulled?
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Thank you for the wiki link
<dehqan> airtonix:  no in that folder there are jaunty and karmic packages and want to seprate them
<bazhang> dehqan, this is the partial upgrade between karmic and jaunty with the libc6 upgrade?
<airtonix> dehqan, only reason that could happen in the first place is if you either 1) did an dist-upgrade, or 2) tried to install out of version deb files for your system.
<airtonix> dehqan, i assume your case is the first ?
<dehqan> airstrike: yes some kind upgrade
<zetheroo> anyone?
<airtonix> dehqan, and you want to keep the jaunty deb files then ?
<bazhang> airtonix, libc6 upgrade, partial upgrade to karmic, still on jaunty
<dehqan> airtonix: yes sure
<airtonix> zetheroo, i think there is another channel for this topic.
<zetheroo> airtonix: I am asking on 3 Ubuntu channels ..
<zetheroo> airtonix: your the first reply
<zetheroo> :P
<airtonix> zetheroo, have you tried checking the launchpad website and creating a thread on ubuntuforums ?
<airtonix> zetheroo, i dont think its a question that will get answered quickly
<zetheroo> airtonix: I don't think anyone really knows ...
<airtonix> zetheroo, at least not anyone that uses irc or the forums :P
<hobbit-girl> hello all.  I am trying to switch from fedora to ubuntu, and having some issues...
<bazhang> dehqan, you were asking about this earlier, and erusul gave you some instructions, best to follow his advice
<dehqan> bazhang:  which advice ?
<dehqan> airtonix:  so ?
<bazhang> zetheroo, pulling strings to get fixes into the kernel is not within the scope of this channel
<abhi_nav> !details | hobbit-girl
<ubottu> hobbit-girl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<airtonix> dehqan, yes apologies i try to avoid dist-upgrade like the plague and have long since used a seperate partition for my home directory to make clean installs easier
<zetheroo> airtonix: there has just been this bug that was sorted out almost a year ago that is still not in the official kernel and this means I have to download and update to a different kernel via a PPA repo
<hobbit-girl> okay..  I downloaded the .iso file on the website and burned a cd
<dehqan> airtonix:  it is not related to that humble want to avoid redownloading packages
<bazhang> airtonix, dist-upgrade is something different, unless one specifically changes sources.list
<airtonix> dehqan, precisely for the reasons you are having problems with... thanks for reminding me why i stay away from dist-upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<hobbit-girl> and I tried to reboot my computer, and it went right back to fedora
<zetheroo> bazhang: which channel would you suggest?
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl enable boot from cd in your bios
<hobbit-girl> I am brand new to linux
<airtonix> dehqan, ah you simply want to surgically seperate jaunty and karmic debs files in the cache?
<bazhang> zetheroo, commenting on the bug or bugs on launchpad
<dehqan> airtonix: yes
<hobbit-girl> so... I have no clue how to do that
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  what files are on the cd? You did tell the pc to boot from the cd?
<hobbit-girl> I am willing to go into pm for someone to walk me through
<airtonix> dehqan, and you are hoping there is a simple one liner to use apt to seperate them ?
<hobbit-girl> how do I tell the pc to boot from the cd
<bazhang> hobbit-girl, in the bios
<hobbit-girl> <------ been using linux less than 24 hours
<abhi_nav> yes you can pm me hobbit-girl
<bullgard> Synaptic: "package linux-doc: Linux kernel specific documentation for version 2.6.31. --  package linux-source-2.6.31: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches." So does linux-source-2.6.31 contain a superset of linux-doc? Can I delete linux-doc if I have linux-source-2.6.31 installed?
<hobbit-girl> what is the bios?
<dehqan> airtonix: 1 line or 2 line or ..
<hobbit-girl> .../facepalm  I feel stupid... and I hate feeling stupid
<garhol> hobbit-girl: when you restart the computer, as soon as you get the display showing something then look for an option for setup (something like F1, F2 or similar) hit that then have a look through the screens that follow for a boot order page and rearrange to suit
<airtonix> dehqan, its an interesting idea and one that might be addressed in some guides for running a apt-get mirror repository
<hobbit-girl> it showed no options.. that seemed obvious at first.. it just went to my fedora startup screen
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Should that driver installer still be running?  My computer's slow, but... This is taking a while
<airtonix> dehqan, but right now my only idea would be to make a script that scans the jaunty file list and then looks for matching files in your cache then moves them when it finds them
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl you have to press some key while very first startup of your pc
<dehqan> airtonix: am not programmer
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, did you say it was a usb wifi card ?
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl that key may be esc, f1 or f9 or f10 depend on pc
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Yeah
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  if you have fedora on the machine.. and only used it for 2 days - why are you switchign to ubuntu allready?
<psycho_oreos> ShadowOfBlood, can you pastebin your lsusb output?
<garhol> hobbit-girl: k, it's the very first thing you will see. you can always try the standard bios access keys, F12, F11, ESC, F1, F2. there may even be a quick boot option in there. push those a few times (seperately_ as soon as the computer boots.
<airtonix> dehqan, thats unfortunate. maybe you should research some stuff about apt-mirror then, some guides might talk about keeping a repository clean and give you an idea how to seperate files
 * abhi_nav agreed to the question of Dr_Willis
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  One sec
<hobbit-girl> because fedora is not compatible with my game
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  at the very first few boot screens there should be some mssages at the bottom 'hit F8 for Boot Menu/options' for example
<hobbit-girl> and ubuntu is
<abhi_nav> GAME?
<hobbit-girl> lotro
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  The lsusb is hanging at the moment -_-*
<hobbit-girl> pylotro w/ wine does not work in a redhat linux environment
<garhol> hobbit-girl: really? lemme have a look
<hobbit-girl> I wish I knew that to begin with
<hobbit-girl> I have been looking forever
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, ctrl + c ... then try ifconfig
<abhi_nav> hobbit-gril have you tried asking in #fedora how to work that game?
<hobbit-girl> tried wine, tried crossover games
<sergei> Hello have a question if somebody could help, just installed ubuntu 9.10 and then amarok, but nothing plays
<hobbit-girl> I did.. they told me they had similar problems usuing fedora as a gaming platform
<sergei> is this amarok issue and i'm in the wrong chat arent I?
<airtonix> hobbit-girl, have you looked at the winhq page for it ?
<abhi_nav> hobbit-gril so no solution at all? ok then install ubuntu
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  Ifconfig returns eth0 and lo with a bunch of information for each
<hobbit-girl> yes, and it all suggests usuing ubuntu
<dnivra> sergei, maybe you should elaborate and ask simultaneously in #amarok too.
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  i had it working once on ubuntu.. but havent tried it lately. Ive heard  LOTOR is working much better in wine/ubuntu now :)
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl but have you make sure that now that game is compatible with ubuntu's wine?
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, i assume that means the wifi card is not installed yet... what does iwconfig say ?
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  i just logged out of LOTRO also :) Im 'Medico' on Arkenstone server
<hobbit-girl> yes it is... 1/2 my kinship uses ubuntu
<ShadowOfBlood> airtonix:  lo and eth0, both "No wireless extensions"
<abhi_nav> hobbit-gril ok
<hobbit-girl> I am Freyjanna (hobbit warden) on the Brandywine server
<Jon-> Wow
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  thats good to hear. Last i tried it on ubuntu 5+mo ago. it was MUCH slower on linux, then  on windows
<Jon-> And I thought I was a harsh nerd. Haha.
<Jon-> Kidding. :D
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  now if only they would dump that silly .net launcher.
<airtonix> hobbit-girl, are you using mines of moria ?
<ddrj> what desktop do u guys use more? kde / gnome / other?
<Dr_Willis> ddrj:  try them all - see what you like
<airtonix> ddrj, a string on a can
<ddrj> lol
<hullo> hello any lirc gurus here?
<hobbit-girl> Dr: can I pm you?  I just switched from microshaft.. and I have TONS of lotro questions
<airtonix> hobbit-girl, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14566
<ddrj> alright i'll try them all
<Jon-> ddrj: I like GNOME, but I've only tried the other ones briefly and only used ubuntu for a month
<abhi_nav> ddrj: gnome
<airtonix> !best | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sergei> hi guys, just installed amarok, had it retrieve all my media files now when I load the playlist I get an error message "no track playing"...and its not lying nothing is playing :(
<ddrj> niceee, i'll start with gnome hah
<ddrj> ahh ok sorry about that airtonix
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  i dont have it running on ubuntu at this time. as for general linux questions ask the channel thats what they are here for
<sergei> dnivra, thanks wasnt sure if I was going to get in trouble
<airtonix> ddrj, its just that 'best' is subjective.
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl also have a look here: linux.org, tldp.org etc
<hobbit-girl> air: checked all that...  I just need to be running ubuntu
<hobbit-girl> and that is my primary problem... geting it to boot so I can reinstall
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  there should be some key to get to bios. set your pc to boot  the cd first..  is also one way
<airtonix> hobbit-girl, keep that page bookmarked... they are usually helpful (specially for online games since they change fast)
<mujtaba> I am having a problem with Network manager, I want to prevent it from accessing the tun0 interface
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl so have you enable cd boot now
<garhol> hobbit-girl: reboot, wait for the beep press the functions keys in sequence and ESC. one of them should get you in there.
<onaogh> !s Law.Abiding.Citizen.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW
<abhi_nav> whats that?
<garhol> once you get into the bios disable fast boot so that you can see the bios access info in future if needed.
<hobbit-girl> argh.. sensory overload
<onaogh> wrong channel , sorry
<airtonix> ShadowOfBlood, at this point i would interupt the installer and restart it, see if it lists the driver as installed...then remove it and then restart the machine.
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  you play mMORPGS and call this overload? :)
<hobbit-girl> its overload cause 10 people are asking my questions at once
<hobbit-girl> and its stuff I am unfamliar with
<abhi_nav> hobbit-girl
<hobbit-girl> at least in lotro, I know what the heck is going on..
<garhol> hobbit_girl: role 2 * D6 and select the winning info from that :)
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  how did fedora get on the machine?
<hobbit-girl> I installed it this am
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  from cd?
<hobbit-girl> yes, from CD
<garhol> Dr_Willis: Bingo :)
<hobbit-girl> my friend wiped my PC clean...
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  then im guessing you burnt the ubuntu cd wrong. If yoru system is set to boot from cd.. it should do so.
<abhi_nav> ????
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  you could do that I guess :) and then it has to boot from cd.. or perhaps he hit some key vombo and made it boot from cd.
<peter007> hello wassup
<hobbit-girl> I will retry rebooting with all the F keys
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  see what files are on the ubuntu cd first. Pop it in . look and tell us whats on it.
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: second guess might be right
<peter007> having troulbe with thunderbird 3
<peter007> anyone experienced problems?
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  if you see a large ISO file on the cd.. youburnt it wrong
<garhol> peter007: can you be more specific?
<abhi_nav> !ask | peter007
<ubottu> peter007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peter007> not a problem with the program per sy, but migrating form (stupid)windowsxp
<hobbit-girl> I see an isolinux folder
<Jon-> hobbit-girl: Use imgburn to make your life easy http://www.imgburn.com/
<peter007> its a local folder thing
<Jon-> hobbit-girl: That will burn the ISO properly, just start it and choose write image to disk.
<joot> I just got the latest kernel update for karmic and now my window resize buttons are missing. is there a work around please?
<abhi_nav> !details | peter0077
<ubottu> peter0077: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hobbit-girl> I used the CD creater to burn the image file
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  i think she just said she has fedora only.  (i think)
<peter007> is there a way to auto mount my drive partition with my local folders, ....as its getting a bit much having to type my password every time to mount the drive to get thunderbird to work
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: OOPS.
<peter007> (work= see my local folders)
<peter007> oh sorry,
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  what cd-creator? Fedoras? Well check the ubuntu cd. and see whats on it
<Jon-> hobbit-girl: Ignore previous comment. Thought you were on Win.
<peter007> Ubuntu ver 9.10
<hobbit-girl> fedora's cd creator
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:   definatly check the cd then. It may not been properly burnt
<abhi_nav> hmm
<VCoolio> peter007: put a line in /etc/fstab
<peter007> ahhh.......ok will try
<hobbit-girl> okay... I got folders.... names of folders: isolinux pics pool preseed
<peter007> :)
<peter007> um.....sorry, um....where do I put in that line...?
<VCoolio> peter007: like: /dev/??? /mount/point fstype user,defaults 0 0
<VCoolio> peter007: you have the partition mounted now?
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  You Might want to try reburning the iso file to cd.  if fedora has k3b try that tool. Or try just rightlclicking on the iso and see if it has a 'burn to cd' menu item
<peter007> mounted now = no
<VCoolio> peter007: anyway, mount it, then run "mount" and see what the /dev entry is for your partition and what the mount point is (where you can browse the partition)
<hobbit-girl> how do I know if it was burned correctly?
<peter007> should it be mounted first initially?
<Jon-> hobbit-girl: If you try to boot from it and it works. :P
<VCoolio> peter007: no, just now for seeing what to put in fstab
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  well if it worked... :) thats a clue.. since it isent even booting.. you need to be SURE the pc is set to boot from the cd.
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  right now - its possible your friend hit some key vombo to get i to boot from cd that one time.
<hobbit-girl> and how do I do that???
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  or its possible the cd is set to boot first..and the cd is bad
<hobbit-girl> just reboot and go through all the F commands in order?
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:   THE pc's bios has settings.. and there should/may be some keys to hit to tell it what to boot first at the bios screens
<Jon-> hobbit-girl: Make sure it is set to boot from CD before hard-drive from BIOS. Tap F1/F2/DEL/ESC [just hit em all :P] until you see the setup then look for a boot menu.
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  boot and watch the text at the bottom closely
<X-Raimo> hi all! I need to know how Xubuntu is usable for Server? I need Terminal Server (LTSP+TFTP+DHCP), DNS Server, and DB (MySQL) Server. Are needed packages available in Xubuntu's repos? Or better to use Debian for this?
<Dr_Willis> hobbit-girl:  or check the pc makers docs/homepage to see what keys do what
<hobbit-girl> okay.. I will try... I will be back...
<joot> I just got the latest kernel update for karmic and now my window resize buttons are missing. is there a work around please?
<hobbit-girl> thanks you all... *hugs*
<Jon-> In this channel: Desperate men bending over backwards for one girl. Haha.
<hobbit-girl> <---- friendly girl :)
<MaDDi> kwl
<abhi_nav> joot: windows resize buttons? you are using compiz?
<joot> abhi_nav No! I even changed the window manager and the problem still exists
<MaDDi> DOES ANY BODY TALK?
<Dr_Willis> MaDDi:  no. :)
<abhi_nav> !CAPS | MaDDi
<ubottu> MaDDi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<joot> abhi_nav: No! I even changed the window manager and the problem still exists
<MaDDi> NOBODY IS TALKING UNLESS I SHOUT
<dnivra> !patience | MaDDi
<ubottu> MaDDi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<abhi_nav> joot: i mean there is setting in compiz to enable or disable window resize
<MaDDi> WHAT THE?
<joot> MaDDi : you will get your self banned
<MaDDi>  weird im new to this
<dnivra> MaDDi, and now nobody will talk thanks to your antics:).
<MaDDi> why do ppl talk like tht?
<abhi_nav> like you?
<Dr_Willis> MaDDi:  read what people say.... and read the topic of the channels you join
<joot> abhi_nav: It was fine until the new kernel and headers came in
<MaDDi> no
<darolu> Is there a way to change the timer in the "indicator-applet-session" applet? (what you use to shutdown in 9.10)
<dnivra> MaDDi, it's sort of IRC etiquette.
<MaDDi> *ignores*
<dnivra> MaDDi, maybe you should read what ubuntu has to say on it.
<abhi_nav> joot: gnome,kde?
<VCoolio> darolu: in gconf-editor, apps > indicator etc I think
<MaDDi> what?
<joot> abhi_nav: Gnome
<abhi_nav> MaDDi: ask if you have any question
<MaDDi> r u nrds pr something
<dnivra> MaDDi, for your own good: don't follow IRC etiquette and you'll be ignored.
<MaDDi> i thought this was a chat site
<darolu> VCoolio: thanks it helps, I can eliminate the confirmation dialog; do you know if I can add new values there?
<peter007> VCoolio hi
<abhi_nav> joot: as per my info there is no resize button. i get mouse pointer to windows border then mouse icon changes and then i resize by clicking on it
<dnivra> MaDDi, read the topic of the channel.
<peter007> run mount from terminal?
<MaDDi> how do i put skype on?
<VCoolio> darolu: I don't know of that, maybe rightclicking the applet does something useful? (I don't have the applet now)
<peter007> also fstab is read only
<abhi_nav> MaDDi you are on irc since 33 weeks. dont fool us
<VCoolio> peter007: yes, just 'mount' in a terminal and check the output for your partition; to edit fstab run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and you'll have a text editor with root permissions
<joot> abhi_nav: I just restarted into metacity and the buttons came back how bizzarre is that???
<darolu> VCoolio: right clicking just displays the usual info (who made it and the name of the applet). Thanks a lot, killing the confirmation box is very nice.
<abhi_nav> joot: then use metacity.
<abhi_nav> joot: u said you dont have compiz? y/n?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know  how to setup mu gdm in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> mu gdm ? and #ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<perlsyntax> yes
<peter007> i think the partition is /dev/sda1
<peter007> or /dev/sda5
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to i don't see it.
<peter007> ok fstab is open
<joot> abhi_nav: I will use metacity... I do have compiz but it was on VERY basic and was causing no problem until this evenings update. I changed to meta city but did not restart until later then it became ok again (in metacity)
<Dr_Willis> I dont think anyone knows what 'mu gdm' is
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, I think it's "my gdm" maybe?
<VCoolio> peter007: if you browse the partition in a file browser, what folder do you need to go to? It should be behind the /dev in the mount command; be sure if it's sda1 or sda5
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  thats why i asked for clarification :)
<abhi_nav> joot: ok. but if you want compiz then go to compiz setting and enable windows resize.
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, ok.
<misterB> Does anyone know if there is a way to determine whether or not an attached device is a USB 2.0 device?
<joot> abhi_nav: Many thanks will do.. :)
<abhi_nav> joot: Welcome. :)
<peter007> its /dev/sda1
<peter007> ok, now you said to add a line?
<VCoolio> peter007: now add a line like: /dev/sda1 /mount/point fstype user,defaults 0 0
<abhi_nav> !wine | rabbit
<ubottu> rabbit: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<VCoolio> peter007: for /mount/point use the path to the partition, probably /media/something
<peter007> should it be  /dev/sda1 /mount/point fstype user,defaults 0 0
<peter007> ah yes, media
<VCoolio> peter007: for fstype use the filesystem type, like ntfs or ext3
<peter007> /media/5A6C00BC6C0094C3
<peter007> ntfs
<peter007> so far line is looking like this: /dev/sda1	/media/5A6C00BC6C0094C3
<VCoolio> peter007: ok, then: /dev/sda1 /media/5A6etc ntfs user,defaults 0 0     << should be it, mind the spaces
<VCoolio> peter007: no space between user,defaults
<peter007> ok entire line reads : /dev/sda1	/media/5A6C00BC6C0094C3 ntfs user,defaults 0 0
<peter007> that should be it right?
<VCoolio> peter007: yep
<peter007> COOL!
<VCoolio> peter007: no
<brjann> misterB: yes, you can do that with lsusb at the command line. type      lsusb -v | less      and scroll through, looking for the name of the device you want. a few lines under that will be a line starting with bcdUSB, either 2.00 or 1.10
<peter007> tyvm
<erUSUL> misterB: dmesg messages should tell yu
<VCoolio> peter007: put a space between sda1 and /media
<Dr_Willis> proper spaceing is critical to proper linux ussage :)
<garhol> misterB: lsusb can do that. for a quick fix, unplug, replug and then tail /etc/var/logs (i'm guessing a USB2 is giving usb 1 speeds)
<peter007> ok
<fosser_josh1> I am using ubuntu 9.10 how to detect a iball webcam on my lenovo Y500 machine
<Range_700>  fosser_josh1 try xonnecting it first
<peter007> /dev/sda1 /media/5A6C00BC6C0094C3 ntfs user,defaults 0 0
<peter007> (y)
<VCoolio> peter007: yes
<peter007> cool, tyvm
<abhi_nav> !webcam | fosser_joshi1
<ubottu> fosser_joshi1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fosser_josh1> Range_700: I am new to linux can you tell me what is xonnecting
<dan_s> Hi, i'm having issues installing virtualbox 3.1 on kamic amd64. I think I need later versions of libqt4, how and where would I find them?
<Range_700>  ye me too & my ubuntu still not working :)
<Range_700>  fosser_josh1 I meanttry connecting it
<Roffe> Hello! I recenly Installed Ubuntu and had some Display issues, How do I know if the driver is actually Installed?
<Roffe> I have ATI Card
<Range_700>  and disconnecting few times etc
<fosser_josh1> Range_700: I connected it but I am not able to detect it
<Range_700>  and a prayer b4 & after may also help
<Range_700>  fosser_josh1 have you tried praying?
<Quan-Time> anyone got any gphoto2 experience and remote controlling a camera ? i have a compatible camera here (nikon D70) and want to make a timelapse.. anyone got any ideas / pointers ? everything installed / connecetd, camera is in PTP mode
<misterB> garhol: Not sure yet. I happen to live in China and purchased an enclosure for an internal DVD drive, and was just wondering whether the device was USB 2.0 or not.
<Dr_Willis> misterB:  i imagine most these days are usb2
<caleb_> lol
<Dr_Willis> I would be suprised if a new gizmo was usb1
<garhol> Quan-Time: I did use it with a canon 400d but have long since forgotten what I did. I gleaned most of it from a very handy tutorial - here's a d70 tut and scripts for tethered shooting - http://photodoto.com/tethered-shooting-with-linux/
<garhol> misterB: cool, the tail /var/log/messages should show the speed that it runs at when it is plugged in
<misterB> Dr_Willis: most are... but it wouldn't be the first time that a new device from an electronics market in China wasn't.
<marlen> hello, can anybody help me?
<marlen> I'm using amule but I have low id,using xubuntu, help!
<alden> was wondering why my desktop background changes after whenever i mount my windows partition
<alden> is this normal?
<overmind> marlen: Did you open ports?
<Dr_Willis> did you set the wallpaper to be one on a windows drive/
<overmind> marlen: Or are you via router?
<marlen> no. that is my problem. I don't know how..
<marlen> yes via router
<alden> Dr_Willis, :O
<overmind> marlen: Then you'll need to forward ports to your local ip
<alden> Dr_Willis: your right.. didnt think of that.. me stupid :P thanks..
<marlen> yes but I don't know how to forward ports..
<marlen> beginner with linux
<Roffe> Hello! I recenly Installed Ubuntu and had some Display issues, How do I know if the driver is actually Installed?
<Roffe> I have ATI Card
<overmind> marlen: This is not a thing you'll need to edit with linux, is with browser, you'll need to edit router's menu, go to router's menu via "192.168.100.1" or "192.168.1.1". Normally are this IPs
<psycho_oreos> marlen, that's got nothing to do with linux, read your router manual
<overmind> marlen: Put one of this IPs in firefox's links bar
<marlen> ok
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, usually hardware drivers will show you if you're using a proprietary driver or not
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: yeah but it does not show anything there
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: does this mean there aint no proprietary drive available?
<pioner5552> hi all!
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, possibly yes, meaning you're probably going to be stuck with the radeon driver
<rumpsy> How to convert video files to 3gp format, i need a app or tool
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: yeah... maybe I was dumb installing 8.04
<overmind> rumpsy: Install ffmpeg and winff
<rumpsy> overmind: okay, i'll install it first and i'll back to you
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, sometimes the free driver works better or supports older cards better than the proprietary one, this case is very true for ati chipsets
<overmind> rumpsy: Ok
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  ive used winff to do it. but had to rename the extension to be proper for my phone
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: yeah... It was weird that I had to change some things in xorg to actually get the display to work
<Kitt> hello - my mouse pointer is invisible :(
<orion_SuN>  ppa for last stable kernel os kubuntu 9.10 ???
<alexis> eny1 know how to install l2 ??i have the l2 dvd
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, you might face similar issues if you use updated version, it all depends on your chipset.. considering you have edited xorg, are you using radeon? if so that may be the only choice available with latter versions of ubuntu on that same box
<Dr_Willis> alexis:  12? what 12 dvd?
<alexis> L2 dvd
<overmind> Kitt: System >> Preferences >> Theme, then edit theme in mouse tab
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: well the thing is that this is actually Kubuntu but no one answered me in that channel I just thought that it's quite the same
<Dr_Willis> alexis:  and whats a L2 dvd?
<Kitt> okay - thanks i'll give that a go
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, heh only difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and soon lubuntu is just a matter of different frontends.. they all share the same base more or less
<marlen> I'm trying but it can't connect..
<Kitt> be back shortly...have to reboot the beasty
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: I've tried ubuntu 9.10 on this computer and it worked great, however I like the old KDE more than Gnome but I hate the new KDE
<alexis> dr willis i meen i bought the game
<overmind> marlen: Then try changing server
<Dr_Willis> alexis:  use wine  - check the wine app database also to see if it even can work
<alexis> dr willis i read forums and it seems to work
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: is there anyway I could install Kubuntu 9.10 and still have the KDE from 8.04?
<marlen> how can I do that?
<adarsha> how do i switch between kdm and gdm?
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, not really I'm afraid, it might work vice-versa but not easily
<VCoolio> adarsha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    << choose from the options that appear
<Dr_Willis> adarsha:  at one time . 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if that still works or not
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: ok thx.... that's a shame because imo KDE has gotten alot worse over the years
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, you might want to give lxde a try, in some ways it looks a little similar to kde3.5
<adarsha> VCoolio, Dr_Willis, thanks guys! :)
<Dr_Willis> lxde more like kde 2 :)
<overmind> marlen: Go to Software Sources and edit there
<psycho_oreos> well there you go, lxde more like kde2, even lean :)
<wunjo> Why are people so KDE dependent?
<psycho_oreos> wunjo, different people different tastes
<eremite> test
<Dr_Willis> why are people so GUI dependent! back to CP/M !
<wunjo> Gnome has proven to be more stable over the years for my "Linux" experience
<wunjo> Dr !
<eremite> Dr_Willis, because it's not 1993 anymore.
<psycho_oreos> I personally prefer xfce hence xubuntu
<wunjo>  good question
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: wow :D... thank you for recommending that :) I will try it Kubuntu 8.04 keeps crashing on me
<wunjo>  LMFAO
<overmind> wunjo: Move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<schurro> isn't Gnome somewht 'lighter' than KDE? *ducks*
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, lxde? np
<eremite> schurro, I think so.
<jpds> !ot
<wunjo> Hey PLL
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: yes :D
<wunjo>  its all about what works for you
<wunjo> really
<wunjo> I love GNU
<wunjo> :)
<ZykoticK9> !enter > wunjo
<ubottu> wunjo, please see my private message
<eremite> Wunjo, like the slavic god? SLAWA
<Roffe> psycho_oreos: thank you for your help
<wunjo> yes
<psycho_oreos> Roffe, np
<wunjo> some one botted me
<wunjo> I mean A bot booted me
<Quan-Time> anyone got any gphoto2 experience and remote controlling a camera ? i have a compatible camera here (nikon D70) and want to make a timelapse.. anyone got any ideas / pointers ? everything installed / connecetd, camera is in PTP mode
<overmind> !bot | wunjo
<bazhang> wunjo, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ubottu> wunjo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wunjo> How do I spell bot ed
<wunjo> :)
<adante> hi guys
<adante> how can i boot from the 9.10 livecd and have it work?
<adante> at the moment i get this http://img535.imageshack.us/i/20100306203646.jpg/
<nlko> hey guys, any idea why my screen goes black, and hard drive seems to spin down every sooften (resulting in hibernation kind of effect, and my net connection obviously dies also), then i need to bang esc, or space to bring it back alive?
<nlko> it happens when im browsing the web, or watching a dvd, etc
<nlko> really annoying
<Lcawte> where do I put a font in Ubuntu? I know how to download them on windows.. but not sure about Linux
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  put them in the users .fonts dir is one place
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: is there one for all the users?
<Anirban> [Sat Mar 06 09:34:16 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down .... what does it mean ?
<overmind> !fonts | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wowoto> how can i creat a new panel with shell/CMD
<marc57> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  linux has a very fancy font system. you could even put fonts on a seperate server
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Lcawte> btw, that page is blank..
<wowoto> !panel
<Dr_Willis> Not my fault.. i dident do it. :)
<miha> i wonder why usb disks are so randomly being detected by ubuntu.. on xp they always appear when i plug them, not so in ubuntu... and how to manually mount them when they dont??
<nlko> mnt /mnt/usb /dev/sb1 ?
<schurro> Lcawte: it does redirect to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<miha> nlko probem is /dev/sdb1 only shows when ubuntu detects it
<Dr_Willis> i have usb devices not get automounted.. but i can always mount them byhand..  thats odd miha  ive never seen that issue
<schurro> miha have u tried 'lsusb' in a terminal?
<miha> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 1058:0702 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Passport External HDD
<psycho_oreos> if ubuntu automounts it, it'll be /media not /mnt
<miha> but doesnt show in any location in nautilus
<psycho_oreos> use mount to check
<schurro> miha there are also options to lsusb, try 'man lsusb' and look for the verbose options. that may tell u more.
<miha> if i reboot, it will probably work
<crackguy> is there a way to pass the password argument with sudo command in one line
<miha> another thing... if usb disk is being inactive for few hours, it will not always mount it back
<miha> again, reboot helps
<crackguy> i want to skip the password prompt
<Dr_Willis> crackguy:  you can set up sudo to not need a password for some commands..
<Kitt> hello again, after customising the theme in ubuntu....my mouse is still invisible! how lucky am i? lol any help pls?
<crackguy> Dr_Willis, i want it to skip password prompt for insmod command
<Dr_Willis> crackguy:  you can set up sudo to not need a password for specific commands. for specific users I belive
<overmind> Kitt: Try customising with compiz disabled, then enable again
<Dr_Willis> crackguy:  if you are loading a module. yu could just load it from rc.local
<Kitt> sorry overmind, but i am a newb to this, what is compiz?
<lordchavez> Maybe, some1 could help me, i got a metacity theme, how to apply it to gnome? A friend of mine said i can add it in someway, but unitl a few minutes ago i thought that metacity might be an own GUI?
<overmind> !compiz | Kitt
<ubottu> Kitt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<crackguy> hmm, Dr_Willis how can I find rc.local file
<lordchavez> Or is it just a replacement for Cmopiz?
<Dr_Willis> crackguy:  its in /etc/
<lordchavez> !,etacoty | Me
<Dr_Willis> !modules | crackguy
<ubottu> crackguy: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<lordchavez> !metaticy
<lordchavez> !metacity
<lordchavez> !metacity | Me
<overmind> Kitt: System >> Prreferences >> Theme >> Visual efects
<Kitt> cheers :)
<Kitt> aha, just read that quickly, and it is already disabled - from what research i have done, it seems that my graphics card might be the problem, it's a via/s3g unichrome pro II igp
<Dr_Willis> s3g? Run away....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<VCoolio> lordchavez: just open the appearance window, drag and drop the .tar.gz for your metacity theme in it, then find it in customize > borders
<Kitt> however i'm yet to find a solution - also the ubuntu forums and website in general seem to take forever to load fr me here
<Kitt> lol, i know doc, but i'm in china and needed a crappy laptop for the duration and it was sooooo cheap
<Dr_Willis> Kitt:  vesa driver should work. :) barely
<Anirban>  [Sat Mar 06 09:34:16 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down .... what does it mean ?
<psycho_oreos> some daemon caught the signal "signal terminate" and is killing itself
<Dr_Willis> somthing told the program to terminate..   so it terminated :)
<Kitt> yeah, the vesa works, which is what i'm using since at this point i'm still just trying to get the live cd working
<Kitt> still no mouse pointer though, yet it is fully functional
<Anirban> psycho_oreos : who can send this type of signals and why do they send them ?
<psycho_oreos> Anirban, user or other daemons, they send them probably because its not needed or whatever else
<Dr_Willis> Anirban:  when/where did you see the message?
<brjann> crackguy, Dr_Willis: to load a module at boot time, it's not necessary to use rc.local. just add a line containing the name of the module to /etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> brjann:  Yep. but he dident really say what he was doing.
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I've been trying to solve this problem for a long time, but no success. Please help: I have a pc with ubuntu installed. Everything seems to be working, but usually it is hard to reach it from other computers. I can ping other computers from this pc, and get normal response, but when I try to ping this pc from other computers on LAN, sometimes I get "Destination Host Unreachable" or have to wait for a long time. Please take a look: http://paste.ubun
<Anirban> Dr_Willis : /var/log/apache2/error.log .. and my apache shuts down everyday at a particular time without any reason . !
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  pinging by name or ip# ? or does it matter?
<natrixnatrix89> Dr_Willis: By IP
<natrixnatrix89> Dr_Willis: you can see it http://paste.ubuntu.com/389515/
<brjann> Dr_Willis: ah, okay. just wanted to make sure he knew :)
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: wired or wireless network?
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: wireless.
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: but it is not a wireless connectivity issue
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: because I can ping the other computer on the same wlan normally
<Kitt> Does anyone know of a solution please to the invisible mouse? i have compiz disabled, have selected a mouse cursor from the themes, and tried to alt-f2 reboot but am having no joy at all
<natrixnatrix89> I tried to ask for help in #networking several times, but nobody really helped me
<DebiansArmy> I broke the nic card, need a cheap card to replace in my ArchLinux box ...
<vishal> any flash editor for Ubuntu?:)
<coz_> vishal,   Pencil
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: i wouldn't rule it out so quickly, large response time variations like that are very typical of interference
<natrixnatrix89> vishal: I dont think so
<coz_> vishal,  I havent actually tried to use it as  falsh editor but it can create flash
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: are the other computers you're testing with wireless also?
<gui1> hi, i am having a problem with the keyboard (it connects though usb) when i stop using it for 5 minutes, and the come back and try to type something, it doesn't work anymore. untill i log out and relogin
<Anirban> Dr_Willis: r u there ?
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: yes. Everything wireless
<vishal> Thanx coz_
<coz_> vishal,  let me check if anything has been done hold on
<vishal> pl let me know what u use it for?
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: You can try to take a look: http://meteo.jaunciema-osta.lv (this is the computer I have the problems) and compare it to http://meteo.jaunciema-osta.lv:82 (this is a wireless IP camera on the same WLAN)
<coz_> vishal,  there used to be something named  "flash for linux"  but I dont think it is being developed any longer
<Dr_Willis> Anirban:  yes. im in and out all day (night)
<coz_> vishal,  looking at pencil now.. in the import menu it seems only to import  "Palette"  although let me try to open a flash file hold on
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: is the physical environment around the problem computer much different? walls, windows, microwaves, cordless phones, etc?
<vishal> So nice of u!
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: no the other computer I tried to ping it is just next to it. And the laptop I'm using to ping this pc doesnt have that good wifi signal (because that pc is using an external antenna)
<coz_> vishal,  I cant find a flash file to try to open with pencil but as I said I know you can export an animation to flash and Pencil is the closest thing to adobe flash on linux right now as far as I am aware
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: I'm trying to say the pc with problems has wifi connectivity at 65%
<coz_> vishal,  sudo apt-get install pencil
<coz_> vishal,  if you dont like it after playing with it    sudo apt-ge autoremove pecil
<garhol> vishal: depending on your needs there is always flex.
<natrixnatrix89> what's flex?
<rumpsy> !pencil
<garhol> ntrixnatrix89: flex is adobe's free SDK for flash development
<Dr_Willis> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-7ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 242 kB, installed size 984 kB
<rumpsy> natrixnatrix89: To know more about flex, learn as3
<Dr_Willis> :0 Guess they dident check for other progs with a similer name :)
<garhol> as rumpsy says
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: Is there a way to reconfigure all networking in ubuntu, so I could try to start it from zero
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: okay. well, connection strength doesn't always tell the whole story, but can you move the problem computer's antenna at all? even just a few inches away from the other computer might help.
<rumpsy> natrixnatrix89: Flex deals with as3, you can get more info in adobe website, there are many docs available
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: i'm sure there is a way to reset all the networking settings, but i don't know it
<rumpsy> !network | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<natrixnatrix89> rumpsy: That doesnt really solve my problem, But i might try to find something about reconfiguring network settings.
<rumpsy> natrixnatrix89: Are you looking for wifi configuration?, then i'm zero in that :(
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: I dont think the problem would be in the antenna. I think its in the configuration, because as I said I can ping other devices on the network easily
<rumpsy> natrixnatrix89: if then consult provider !
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: yes, i understand that. but i cannot think of many (any?) times i've seen dropped packets and 2000 ms+ pings on a wireless network where the issue wasn't related to radio waves. but i won't attempt to convince you further :)
<wowoto> how can i use the Lucidity-theme at here :  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Lucidity?content=119885
<rumpsy> wowoto: just install it
<Dr_Willis> theres getting tobe lots of ppa's for themes now also.
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: Ok. I'm just surprised that the problems are only "one way" because the other way everything works. So if it is something with interference. Can you suggest me something? Like frequency change or i dont know..
<rumpsy> wowoto: goto to appearance, and you can see a button names as install, click that and locate the file you downloaded
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ooo  you have a few links ? ")
<wowoto> rumpsy: when i try to install it , therer somethings wrong ,seems to be the problem of the theme.tar.gz itself have something wrong
<coz_> wowoto,  do you have link to download that theme?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  a lot of the ubuntu 'news/guides' sites have  info, ubuntu-tweak also has some in its tools
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  cool I check it out
 * coz_ is somewhat of a theme freak
<cosmodad> my /var/log/* logfiles show timestamps in UTC. However, I'd prefer localtime. How can I change that?
<wowoto> coz_: yes,isnt this one :http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=119885&id=1&tan=83413057      ?
<devdz> How to install skype under ubuntu ?
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: O forgot to thell that when I reboot the router for a few minutes the connectivity is good
<coz_> wowoto,  ok that one didnt open
<natrixnatrix89> and I can easily connect to that pc
<wowoto> coz_: didnt open ?
<coz_> wowoto,  right click your pacakge and extract here ..it may be a theme suit pacakge
<coz_> wowoto,  no it didnt
<coz_> wowoto,  what is the name of that theme?
<rumpsy> wowoto: its not a valid theme
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: a channel change was going to be my next suggestion. also, if you have access to the router administration page, see if there's a counter for successful/failed wireless packets
<wowoto> coz_: i have had it uncompressed
<rumpsy> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coz_> wowoto,  what is the themes name?
<wowoto> rumpsy: then ,how can i use it?
<wowoto> coz_: seems to be 119885-Lucidity-0.5.tar.gz
<wowoto> coz_: 119885-Lucidity-0.5.tar.gz
<rumpsy> wowoto: donno, for me its a invalid theme, use the above link it may help you
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: mine has lines like      Transmitted (TX) 3868500 OK, 156 errors
<wowoto> rumpsy: ok , thx :)
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: ok i'm searching for something like that
<s3v> I've got the warning "Gave up waiting for root device" and am stuck in initramfs because it can't seem to find the boot partition sda2. However it does find the second uuid and links it correctly to sda5. How can this be resolved?
<coz_> wowoto,  ok that author screwed things up
<coz_> wowoto,  extract that package and inside the folder should be  Chorme  Lucidity and Lucidity Border
<Stargaze> ha
<wowoto> coz_: yes ,and what should i do then
<coz_> wowoto,  then right click the  Lucidy folder and compress to tar.gz
<coz_> wowoto,  then open system / preferences / appearance and drag that new compressed file onto the window
<coz_> wow it should install
<mityaz> .
<coz_> wowoto,  then click the "Customize" button on the Appearance window  and under the "Controls" tab  it should be listed
<wowoto> coz_: ok ,:)
<coz_> wowoto,  if you want the window border for that compress the Lucidiy border file and do the same thing
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: tx: 8074; rx: 9200 and expired times 297(other mac addresses have a higher number in this field)
<shadeslayer> hi can anyone make BCM 4312 work on ubuntu
<wowoto> coz_: thank you so much :)
<Stargaze> what's BCM 4312?
<coz_> wowoto,  no problem...that was the author's screw up on that pacakge
<shadeslayer> wowoto: broadcom 4312
<coz_> which is happening way too often lately
<wowoto> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> wowoto: a wifi card
<shadeslayer> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rumpsy> quit
<wowoto> shadeslayer: ? what do you mean broadcom?
<rumpsy> sorry
<shadeslayer> wowoto: yeah :)
<Stargaze> shadeslayer, you find some BCM packages in Synaptic
<coz_> wowoto,  another theme to consider not yet in karmic but installable is the Radiance theme from Ubuntu lucid
<shadeslayer> Stargaze: theyre not working
<switchgirl_> my friend is a film maker he's gone on holiday and left me with a few clips to edit for him - just for fun - but he forgot my dvd r drive broke and i only have a dvd player drive atm, he has left the files on dvd for me while he's on holiday, is there a programme that can let me build a cache of the dvd and write them to file?
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: okay, so you've had 300 errors for 9000 packets; i've had 150 errors for 3.9 million packets. so i'd try switching channels and see if that helps
<coz_> wowoto,  i would google that first to take a look at it
<Dr_Willis> I hate that radience theme allready :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  really?  it fast and clean loooking
<Dr_Willis> its ugly and moves things to the wrong side
<ubuntu> Hi
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  wrong side?
<wowoto> radiance
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  it may or may not move all the buttons to the left side of the windows
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  did you install the  murrine update for that ?
<ubuntu> I need some help please. I tryed to install mac on my computer. But it got stalled. So i had to restart halfway throught the install. Now my grub cant find the correct filesystem. How can i make it work again? ( So it shows windows and ubuntu)
<Stargaze> i hated vista before it was on the market :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  readiance has all of the buttons on the right side of the window
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  tried it on this pc. from some ppas - not checked the 10.04 netbook yet
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  that may change.. I definatly recall seeing them on the other side on one pc i instaled it on
<coz_> Dr_Willis   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/radiance.png
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  sorry that doesnt show the buttons hold on
<ubuntu> Please some one?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  thers been numerous ubuntu news sites saying that the stuff will get moved.. I have pcs with them moved.. and some with them not moved
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: but see: the camera that works normally has: tx: 67324; Rx:96222: and expired times: 273. So I guess it just has better connectivity and this really is a physical issue rather than configuration problem?
<Dr_Willis> of course tthis is a work in progress :) so some ppa's and theme packages may be out of date allready
<Stargaze> ubuntu, search google for 'ubuntu repair grub'
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis,  I have all my files.
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wowoto> coz_: it works :)
<coz_> wowoto,  cool :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshot1.png
<Stargaze> ah, someone with dropbox
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yes. I know what it looks like and what its supposed to look like. :) On this pc the buttons are on the right side.. but in the wrong order. so they look nasty.  let me check the 10.04  box
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: that's what i suspect, yes. changing channels can help immensely if the problem is interference from neighboring wifi networks, though. especially if you're on the most common default, channel 6
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ooo sounds ugly :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  even when they are on teh proper side and order.. i find the buttuns ugly
<Dr_Willis> I dont need tiny tiny buttons :)
<Paulo39> hi, i have a simple question: when i enter on live cd session, if i do sudo grub-install -v on a terminal it outputs me the grub version? or do i have to mount some directories, etc?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  well for right now I use it but it will get old fast :)
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: I'm on channel 3. So there is no explanation for the fact that it works normally for some time after I have restarted the router?
<alankila> Paulo39: the -v is probably for querying the verison of grub.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i find my self constantly going back to a few  themes like bluecurve that i tweak a little.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  buttons for me are kind of old news  since i use easystrok to open and close applications
<Dr_Willis> theres way too much hype and nonsence over themes and artwork i think
<denwerko> anyone know how can i run virtualbox machine "without GUI"
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yeah I have a few old favorites
<shadeslayer> denwerko: without gui?
<Stargaze> denwerko, try QEMU
<shadeslayer> denwerko: like kvm?
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: hm. could be hardware failure on the router's part, i suppose, like overheating in the RF amplifiers
<denwerko> shadeslayer: yeah, like that, but with virtualbox
<shadeslayer> !kvm | denwerko
<ubottu> denwerko: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Paulo39> alankila: i know, but my question is, because i'm on a live session, do the system detect the grub installed on hard drive automatically or do i have to mount some directories before make sudo grub-install -v?
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  you have todo a little work
<alankila> Paulo39: if you execute that command, it will dump the version of the program. There is no further answer to it.
<denwerko> shadeslayer: so, it isn't possible ?
<arjona> eeeeeeee
<arjona> eeeeeeee
<arjona> eeeeeeeee
<arjona> ols
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: Hmm. that could be the problem. Because the router is set to max in every setting.
<arjona> ola
<usrlocalbin> denwerko: if you use the non-ose version of virtualbox, there is a command called VBoxHeadless which allows you to start a vm without a gui
<arjona> ola
<arjona> hello
<arand> !es | arjona
<ubottu> arjona: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<natrixnatrix89> brjann: really thanks for the advices! Really helpful!
<denwerko> usrlocalbin: thanks very much
<shadeslayer> denwerko: eh? kvm is a virtual machine....
<brjann> natrixnatrix89: i hope some of it helps :) good luck!
<arjona> hello
<Dr_Willis> denwerko:  i saw a tutorial/guide on that on some ubuntu tutorial sites a few weeks back also
<alankila> Paulo39: to elaborate, even if you mounted some filesystems, it would still not study the install on harddrive. Maybe if you mounted the root partition and chrooted to it and then executed the command, it would execute it from the harddisk
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis: what work do i have to do?
<usrlocalbin> denwerko: yw.. good luck
<Dr_Willis> !grub | Paulo39
<ubottu> Paulo39: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Pavlz> please read http://www.rsf.org/
<Andy80> hi a question I cannot find in FAQ... how much does it cost each song of the incoming ubuntu music store?
<denwerko> usrlocalbin: so far so good, works nice
<coz_> Andy80,  not sure it wont be available until lucid I believe
<suigeneris> how do I get the bazaar version of a package?
<arand> Andy80: I would assume the procing would be similar to 7digital standard, have a look at their page.
<coz_> Andy80,  right now you can brouwse but not download
<madjoe> does anyone know how to solve the issue of a flash player (for Firefox) - 64 bit? it's quite buggy tho...
<Paulo39> i'm afraid you are not understanding my question. It's just if , for example, when i enter on live session, and do grub-install -v in a terminal, does it able to tell me the version of grub or maybe, because the system is running from cd, i have to mount some directorie to the system find grub..
<Paulo39> i'm sorry for my english... is not very good
<coz_> Paulo39,  you have live
<coz_> cd
<coz_> Paulo39,  live cd karmic?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis,  Its not working how it should be
<suigeneris> madjoe can't you too play fb videos in full length?
<Paulo39> coz_: does the version of ubuntu live cd matter?
<Andy80> arand: I went to 7digital website but I cannot browse their catalog :S
<madjoe> suigeneris: mouseclicks sometimes just won't work
<usrlocalbin> denwerko: awesome... one thing I found a while ago, perhaps it was my comp, or perhaps it was virtualbox... if you have several vm's to start, i had used a script to just start all of them, place a sleep 10 between them.  i f I didnt, i had sporadic problems with the network on the vms
<coz_> Paulo39,  yes  karmic and next versons will have grub2  previous version grub legacy
<coz_> Paulo39,   grub-install -v
<Paulo39> coz_:  i just want to see the version of grub installed on a pc...
<coz_> Paulo39,  the command to find version is    grub-install -v
<Paulo39> ok, but i can do it in live session without to have mount any directories? or enter in chroot?
<coz_> Paulo39,  mm not sure let me check
<Paulo39> like just open a terminal and do  ubuntu@ubuntu:$ sudo grub-install -v
<coz_> Paulo39,  if it is not karmic or lucid it is 0.9.7 I believe
<Paulo39> coz_: ..i know.. but i want to check the version
<coz_> Paulo39,  if it is karmic it is  1.97-beta4
<Paulo39> imagine that i dont knoe the version of ubuntu
<Paulo39> *know
<coz_> Paulo39,  well that is also easily found but hold on
<duffydack> How can I set kvm/virt-manager to use another directory rather than /var/lib/libvirt/images for hd imgs
<mawst> Between grub and usplash, there's a white ubuntu logo... That program (forget the name) is themable... what's it called?
<coz_> Paulo39,  dont know but you could go to #grub channel and ask
<galeon> #freebasic
<Paulo39> coz_: ok, i'll do that. thanks
<s3v> How do you load extra modules from the grub boot line, and what modules do you need for proper sata detection?
<erUSUL> !initramfs
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<erUSUL> s3v: To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and  type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<lordchavez^afk> has some1 experiences with the gnome-global-menu applet? plz pm me
<erUSUL> s3v: the module needed depends on the sata chip you are using
<lordchavez^afk> because the preferences menu is empty when i try to activate the specific functinos
<s3v> erUSUL: ok, i'll research further on that sata chip first :)
<erUSUL> s3v: if your chip supports ahci mode use that (configurable in bios) it is the more linux compatible
<s3v> erUSUL: ok i'll see if that works
<RPG-Master> Whats better for an external HDD? ext2, 3, or 4?
<rsk> RPG-Master what do you want out of the filesystem?
<erUSUL> s3v: checking karmic kernel config i see that most comom sata modules are comoiled in not as modules
<shadeslayer> hi i need help with a broadcom 4312 card
<RPG-Master> rsk: Really, just to put extra stuff on :P
<shadeslayer> ive installed the bcmcutter but it didnt work... ive also tried wicd..
<s3v> erUSUL: that's why i'm booting a more recent live cd to see wich one is loaded for my system
<coz_> shadeslayer,  I think it was solved here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347483
<srini> what does mean exiting on signal 15 ?
<alumno00> Hallo, Can I configure my ubuntu 9.04 for routing. This is what I have: http://pastebin.be/23822
<erUSUL> srini: the program recived a signal 15 and closes itself
<erUSUL> srini: kill sends a signal 15 by default (is sigterm)
<coz_> s3v,  mm  maybe it isjust a syslogd daemon being restarted?
<wowoto> coz_: theres  something wrong with the gnome-panel after i use that theme..
<Stargaze> alumno00, try https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<wowoto> coz_: sometimes the gnome-panel disappear
<srini> erusul: My system is shutting down automatically.. i saw this error in /var/log/messages.. what is the problem for me
<coz_> wowoto,  ooo
<wowoto> coz_: :)
<RPG-Master> nvm, going with ext4
<coz_> wowoto,  did this happen after installing that theme?
<wowoto> coz_: yes
<coz_> wowoto,  get rid of theme   system / preferences / appearance    hit the Delete button
<erUSUL> srini: what do you mean automatically? you configured it to shutdown with countdown or it just happens out of the blue
<coz_> wowoto,  then reboot
<coz_> dam theme creators
<wowoto> at the very time i change my gnomedesk-theme from nimbus to is
<coz_> wowoto,  well sometimes these theme creators are messy
<wowoto> coz_: >..:(
 * erUSUL has to reboot
<Stargaze> coz_, try sudo init 6 to reboot your pc from the command line
<coz_> wowoto,   there are a ton of themes that are done correctly  I would just search for another one
<srini> erusul: it automatically shutdown but i dont know why its happning?
<coz_> Stargaze,  wrong person  I think you want  s3v  :)
<erUSUL> srini: nothing in the logs ?
<erUSUL> srini: anything in the logs ?
<srini> erusul: wait i llpate it
<wowoto> coz_: can you help to find a lucidity-like theme? :)
<s3v> coz_: it's the dreaded "Gave up waiting for root device" error because it's not listing my ext3 disk in initramfs on ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<coz_> wowoto,  ooo that would take twice as long as you doing it yourself :)
<s3v> Stargaze: i tried that before :)
<fuorviatos> Hello all
<wowoto> coz_: :)
<madjoe> what's the replacement for CTRL+ALT+DEL (Task manager)? Is there anything like that in Ubuntu Linux?
<coz_> wowoto,  let me see what those colours are on that theme hold on
<HSorgYves> morning, can i use sendmail to sent mail through an smtp server instead of localhost?
<fuorviatos> Can you tell me please how can I launch gdm from a recovery mode?
<wowoto> coz_: o,thangu soooo much :-)
<srini> erusul: sorry monitor only going off
 * fuorviatos is getting lost with the upstart command
<madjoe> Everything freezed 2 times so far and I'm annoyed by that...
<Stargaze> madjoe, try alt-f2 gnome-system-monitor
<erUSUL> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<coz_> wowoto,  one of the issues with that theme is that is desined for ubuntu lucid which may mean you need an updated gtk2 engine that it uses
<madjoe> Stargaze: I need it to kill the process if I'm not able to bring up the terminal to killall
<coz_> wowoto,   it may cause issues on ubuntu karmic
<erUSUL> srini: so; anything in the logs? /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages ? maybe cpu overheating or some other hardware error causes the shutdown ?
<wowoto> coz_: ok ,let me see ,thanku
<coz_> wowoto,  let me install here to see if there is an issue
<madjoe> Stargaze: I think my 1.5GB of RAM is too modest for my virtual desktop/compiz combination... is there a way to expand the virtual memory, like in Windows?
<s3v> coz_, erUSUL, Stargaze: got it working, tnx for the help!
<srini> erusul: pls click this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/389551/
<madjoe> Stargaze: or Linux controls it automatically?
<Stargaze> madjoe, sorry, can't help with that :(
<alexdonald> Leaving
<madjoe> Stargaze: when my RAM is like >92% occupied, my PC becomes *EXTREMELY* unstable
<coz_> wowoto,  ok it seems to be working here...what were you doing when the gnome panel disapeared?
<airtonix> madjoe, yes with swap files
<wowoto> coz_: a message jump out ,told me that i should install humanity icon theme first >.:)
<madjoe> airtonix: how could I do that?
<Stargaze> madjoe, i advice to use a lighter OS
<airtonix> madjoe, however the reduction in access speed swap imposes might not give you the results you desire
<coz_> wowoto,  mm
<madjoe> Stargaze: a lighter OS?
<Stargaze> a lighter linux
<wowoto> coz_: i now am searching for humanity and then install it
<madjoe> Stargaze: which one?
<airtonix> madjoe, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<coz_> wowoto,  that should be in the repository
<Stargaze> madjoe, there's puppy, tinycore etc, try puppy
<coz_> wowoto,  I have to break here but will be back a bit later
<airtonix> madjoe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How do I add more swap?
<erUSUL> srini: does not clear things up... that's the last thing you see before shutdown ?
<Stargaze> madjoe, or try xubuntu
<wowoto> coz_: thank you sooo much
<madjoe> Stargaze: what's the main difference between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<erUSUL> madjoe: Desktop envoirment used. one uses gnome the other xfce
<airtonix> madjoe, the other thing to look at is : 1) what benefits are you getting from compiz ? 2) can you achieve those benefits from other methods ?
<Stargaze> xubuntu is faster than ubuntu, xubuntu uses xfce, ubuntu uses gnome
<Stargaze> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<airtonix> Stargaze, to be honest thats pretty debatable
<Stargaze> airtonix, what is?
<duffydack> im playin around with kvm/virt-manager, but how do i create a disk somewhere else than /var/lib , I want it in my home
<madjoe> airtonix: compiz means nothing but a pantie remover when I'd like to show off on weekends... hey, geeks should have a sex-life too! :)
<airtonix> madjoe, so you only 'want' it and not 'need' it.
<madjoe> airtonix: exactly
<Stargaze> :)
<Stargaze> madjoe, install chickbuntu ;)
<madjoe> lol
<BHoward> Its hard for me to live without the scale plugin. I guess ive got a compiz addiction though
<madjoe> don't tell me it DOES exist... I'll kill myself instantly :D
<BHoward> are you talking about hannah montana linux?
<BHoward> lol
<airtonix> madjoe, in any case, if you are having problems running compiz with your current setup then the only thing that will make noticeable improvement is more hardware memory or cpu...swap file wont be fast enough to give you the results you desire
<fuorviatos> Can you tell me please how can I launch gdm from a recovery mode?
<airtonix> BHoward, check out skippy
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm start     fuorviatos
<madjoe> airtonix: exactly what I had in mind... buying some extra RAM.. like let's say - another 2GB?
<fuorviatos> I'm truing to do this via shell, but "start gdm" command doesn't make the trick
<jeeez> how do i give a name to a system in my network, so that i don't have to access it with its IP everytime?
<BHoward> airtonix: wow thats nice
<Dr_Willis> fuorviatos:  'sudo service gdm start' perhaps
<airtonix> madjoe, more ram is always good... i need lots of ram sicne i have nearly 20 program windows open on a light day
<Stargaze> jeeez, try DynDNS
<airtonix> BHoward, its great for openbox setups
<madjoe> airtonix: I'm quite satisfied with my current setup of Ubuntu and I just can't wait for 10.4 release, since I'm on wubi now... my next installation will be a dedicated partition
<orson> jeeez: add hostname/ip to /etc/hosts or adjust your dns
<madjoe> airtonix: seems like we do the same job... web design? :)
<fuorviatos> Dr_Willis, Ah so why "service" command not "start" ?
<Dr_Willis> fuorviatos:  the command IS
<airtonix> madjoe, good to hear, i'd also dedicate the real setup to three partitions : 1st for swap, 2nd for system ( / ) 3rd for /home
<Dr_Willis> fuorviatos:  the command IS  'service'    - Start is an OPTION to tell gdm what to do
<airtonix> madjoe, yes
<madjoe> airtonix: bingo! :)
<Stargaze> i've done some webdesign myself
<fuorviatos> Dr_Willis, Now I get this. Thanks
<madjoe> airtonix: I feel sooo relieved with my 4 virtual desktops now... I wonder how could I ever work on a single desktop on my WinXP
<airtonix> madjoe, what kind of graphics card do you have, this can greatly improve compiz performance just due to the speed of the gpu
 * fuorviatos wonders if "start" is a standalone command.
<airtonix> madjoe, well there is virtual desktop programs for windows but they don't exactly do the same thing that the x11 concept does.
<airtonix> madjoe, are you using video drivers from the ubuntu repository or the drivers created by the video card manufacturer ?
 * Dr_Willis waits for MS to incopoprate virtual desktops - then patent the idea
<madjoe> airtonix: I think it's an NVIDIA card.. I'm not sure.. I'm on laptop Acer Aspire 9300
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, they have, but its not docuemented./
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: windows powertoys includes a virtualdesktop utility since windowsXP days
<madjoe> airtonix: I've downloaded some amd64 drivers for envidia
<Stargaze> i just read, MS wants to patent 'Enter'
<airtonix> madjoe, i'd confirm it is nvidia then install nvidia drivers from nvidia website or the ppa if supported
<wowoto> Stargaze: where？
<Stargaze> just kidding wowoto
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yep. I recall that :)
<wowoto> Stargaze: 。。。。
<madjoe> airtonix: I can check that out... just a sec.
<shadeslayer> Hi,my friend has installed bcw cutter and this is his lsmod o/p : http://paste.ubuntu.com/389554/
<Guest84096> can i dlete syslog from a diskless client as its 1.8 gb
<shadeslayer> he still cant connect to wifi networks
<wowoto> where can i download humanity theme of ubuntu ??
<Guest84096> and using up too much space
<Guest84096> and kern.log
<shadeslayer> oh and he has the native kernel
<overmind> wowoto: Try in gnome-look-org
<madjoe> airtonix: Graphics - nVidia GeForce Go 7300 TurboCache (128MB)
<wowoto> overmind: let me c
<Guest84096>  can i dlete syslog from a diskless client as its 1.8 gb
<madjoe> airtonix: there is no support from the manufacturer (Acer) for a Linux driver
<airtonix> madjoe, ok next step is to check which drivers you are using, i'd check the hardware-drivers gui first : system > admin > hardware drivers
<fuorviatos> Sorry if this is not the place to ask about those things. But, how come some icon set doesn't correctly load on my GNOME? http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/1179/screenshotkx.png
<airtonix> madjoe, yep we dont care about acer for video drivers on linux. :) go straight to nvidia in this case.
<afya> when i enable compiz it says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<erUSUL> afya: graphic card? which drivers?
<klawd> hi!
<madjoe> airtonix:  I'm using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver  (v185) [recommended]
<klawd> i'vebeen wondering: why is there no /etc/xorg.conf in the current ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  beucase thats normal for the newest versions of X
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  not just in ubuntu
<klawd> ok
<klawd> so where would that config file be then?
<afya> ati
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  i have several machines with no xorg. an a few with minimal xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  depends on what you are changeing
<ALES> OLA
<klawd> im trying to get my forward/back buttons to work on my mx518
<ALES> RUBEN
<LjL> !es | ALES
<ubottu> ALES: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madjoe> airtonix: ok, I've found it on Envidia: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/190.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run
<airtonix> madjoe, ok if you're keen you can try out the nvidia ppa which will give you a auto-updating source for latest nvidia drivers. currently its at 195.3something
<klawd> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903984 those guys say say one would have to edit xorg.conf
<ALES> WWEFDEDEDEF
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  i saw a (free but not gpl) Logitech updated hid driver/tools, at a site that made customizing those things easier
<madjoe> airtonix: should I install it without reinstalling the old driver first?
<airtonix> madjoe, i'd leave Envidia alone
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  that guide is proberly out of date.
<ALES> EEEEEEEEE
<airtonix> madjoe, are you using a 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<klawd> hum.
<madjoe> airtonix: yes
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  check my http://delicious.com/dr_willis  links/tags - i bookmarked that hid driver thing the other day. It has some neat features ive not seen in any other ubuntu/linux tools
<LjL> ALES: por favor no moleste así. si quieres hablar español, /join #ubuntu-es
<diablo-sg> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  hidpoint.com is the url i just now see :)
<klawd> i see
<diablo-sg> im doing an experiment on LAMP server
<klawd> i take it from there
<klawd> thank you
<airtonix> madjoe, have a read of this : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Dr_Willis> klawd:  the tool is a little annoyin in ways.. but its also handy
<diablo-sg> is there any ddns service like no-ip that work great for linux ?
<Stargaze> diablo-sg, try DynDNS
<LjL> !info noip2 > diablo-sg
<LjL> !info no-ip > diablo-sg
<afya> when i enable compiz it says "desktop effects could not be enabled" my graphic card is ati
<diablo-sg> ok
<Goliath> hi
<airtonix> diablo-sg, you will find this helpful :  apt-cache search dns | grep dynamic
<afya> when i enable compiz it says "desktop effects could not be enabled" my graphic card is ati
<Goliath> how do i remove the computer and home icons from the desktop?
<madjoe> airtonix: so should I install it by following these steps (ppa) instead? should I ignore that file from Nvidia?
<diablo-sg> does dyndns for linux gui or command line?
<Guest84096>  can i delete syslog from a diskless client as its 1.8 gb
<erUSUL> afya: System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<airtonix> madjoe, yes try the ppa first, it'll be cleaner to remove if it doesn't work for you (i think it will though)
<shadeslayer> can anyone help me with a broadcom 4312 wifi card?
<airtonix> shadeslayer, whats the problem
<madjoe> airtonix: should I remove anything first?
<airtonix> madjoe, yes on the hardware drivers gui remove the current nvidia driver then restart the machine then follow those ppa instructions
<woodyjlw> I lost my network manager from my panel and I tried to go through add to panel options but dont see it. how do I get it back on the panel?
<shadeslayer> airtonix: ok,well my friend installed the bcw fcutter package,but no wifi networks are detected
<madjoe> airtonix: ok, brb
<shadeslayer> airtonix: lsmod o/p : http://paste.ubuntu.com/389554/
<airtonix> shadeslayer, is there a special reason why you are using the bcw cutter program ? (and not using the ndiswrapper method << which is easier and works )
<Stargaze> Goliath, type alt-f2 gconf-editor and go to applications > nautilus > desktop
<justin_> non mi funziona compiz per fare il desktop tridimensionale
<Goliath> k found it
<Goliath> with gconf
<LjL> !it | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * kng to
<LjL> diablo-sg, the programs that ubottu sent you are most likely all command line, because that's what makes the most sense for a dynamic-DNS client, as it can be scripted
<shadeslayer> airtonix: um he prefers a gui way ;)
<shadeslayer> airtonix: hes new to ubuntu
<airtonix> shadeslayer, i can recall there might be good reasosn to but in pretty much 98% of cases ndiswrapper will do the job fine
<airtonix> !info ndisgtk | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<shadeslayer> ah
<airtonix> shadeslayer, i have that card in my netbook, while installing it i didnt touch the commandline :)
<the> hola
<shadeslayer> airtonix: also do i need to remove the fcutter package
<Dr_Willis> Blasphmy! :)
<airtonix> shadeslayer, I hear you also have the option of using the drivers from your livcecd
<shadeslayer> airtonix: hes already installed it ;)
<woodyjlw> anybody know how to get network manager back on the panel?
<airtonix> shadeslayer, not sure but i would
<airtonix> woodyjlw, 1) alt + f2 2) type : nm-applet
<shadeslayer> airtonix: ndisgtk pulls in everything?
<puser> Hello, I need to create a shortcut or link on the gnome desktop to a certain application. In shortcut, I need to specify a working path, because they think that they are running from the desktop and, when they look for their subfolders with files, associated with these apps, they cannot find them. How do i create a shortcut or a link that will specify a working path. I have Ubuntu 9.4 Gnome...
<puser> ...desktop.
<Aciid> Hey anyone have a working script of the "/var/log/auth.log" tail that snapshots webcam on invalid password?
<Aciid> I saw it once, but forgot to bookmark
<edeca> Great, loads of pictures of my drunk face trying to login..
<vHanda> In /etc/xdg. What does xdg stand for? Does anyone have any idea?
<orson> vHanda: x desktop group
<vHanda> orson: Oh. Thanks.
<orson> vHanda: look at freedesktop.org for further info
<airtonix> shadeslayer, no you need to go to the website of the wifi card manufacturer ( or if its a laptop to the laptop manufacturer website)
<UbuntuDiscover> hi all
<magi> hello
<UbuntuDiscover> does anyone know why ftp.alsa is down? I was trying to solve some audio problems on my pc....
<airtonix> shadeslayer, from there you need the exact driver for your wifi card (check lspci for the exact model name) then grab the winxp drivers
<magi> is this the right place to ask for a little advice on ubuntu?
<Stargaze> !anyone | magi
<ubottu> magi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shadeslayer> airtonix: hmm
<shadeslayer> lengthy :P
<m_fulder> hello
<woodyjlw> I lost my bluetooth and network manager from my panel how do I get them back on panel?
<vHanda> orson: Thanks. Looking into it.
<shadeslayer> airtonix: it could also be related to the kernel right
<magi> I hate this bot stuff lol
<UbuntuDiscover> I suppose nobody nows, then....
<airtonix> shadeslayer, not sure what you mean ?
<UbuntuDiscover> can anyone help me to make my audio work?
<magi> I installed ubuntu 9.10 but my audio isnt working, I tried to change stuff in system->preferences->sounds but nothing happens
<UbuntuDiscover> hey magi, we've got the same prob!
<m_fulder> how can I connect via VNC and WAN to my ubuntu computer from a windows?
<magi> yo!
<shadeslayer> airtonix: well hes on the stock kernel and i could upgrade that to the latest one,21
<airtonix> shadeslayer, ndiswrapper "wraps" around the  windows driver and becomes a kernel module.
<shadeslayer> airtonix: i mean : 2.6.31-20-generic
<UbuntuDiscover> let's hope someone can help use, I'm a beginner with linux...
<shadeslayer> airtonix: hmm, i get it...
<magi> me too ^^
<airtonix> shadeslayer, so still on the kernel from the livecd ?
<UbuntuDiscover> magi I tell you my experience
<UbuntuDiscover> I looked up forums for a solution
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: dont like to do audio whats the problem....
<shadeslayer> airtonix: yes
<UbuntuDiscover> and installed tons of packages
<shadeslayer> airtonix:  i guess i should get him to upgrade the kernel first?
<airtonix> shadeslayer, possible for the machine in question to get anykind of network access ?
<UbuntuDiscover> but sometimes audio works someothers don't!
<shadeslayer> airtonix: oh he has net access via ethernet
<magi> mmm
<magi> I believe that we just need audio drivers
<airtonix> shadeslayer, indeed, always best course of action after an initial install
<magi> I guess
<puser> so, what about creating shortcuts with working folders?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: there is either alsa or oss , if alsa don't work you have to deal with stupid oss....
<linxeh> OSS isnt stupid
<UbuntuDiscover> I was trying to download alsa
<UbuntuDiscover> but looks like the server is down... :(
<airtonix> puser, one second
<linxeh> UbuntuDiscover: your ubuntu distribution has ALSA already
<woodyjlw> is there a way to get the network manager and blue tooth back on to the panel? I removed by accident
<UbuntuDiscover> ops... in fact I ran alsaconf now that u ake me think...
<DebiansArmy> linxeh: shit it aint...lol I have a sound round system hooked upped to OSS and its power sucks....
<linxeh> DebiansArmy: eh?
<airtonix> puser, ok you know how to make a desktop shortcut already ?
<UbuntuDiscover> but the point is when I boot one times out of 3 it works....
<AlMu> hola
<linxeh> !language | DebiansArmy
<ubottu> DebiansArmy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UbuntuDiscover> sometimes it does some other not
<AlMu> quien ai
<airtonix> puser, right clicking on the desktop will get you th dialog box for our next step.
<AlMu> ai alguien
<AlMu> de españa
<linxeh> DebiansArmy: the OSS in linux is old (modern OSS is as good as ALSA in most ways). either way, OSS sounds just fine
<airtonix> puser, right click desktop > create launcher
<puser> airtonix: when I create it it only gives me an option for adding command, but no option for adding working path on gnome desktop.
<UbuntuDiscover> this is the audio device, i guess....
<UbuntuDiscover> alsa-driver "I
<DebiansArmy> linxeh: have to turn my sound up 25 notches just to get a decent sound... my laptop doesn't even have half the power and can deal out a lot more then that...
<mithradir> hello guys new to ubuntu here so i have a question
<AlMu> quien abla español
<UbuntuDiscover> VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx]
<AlMu> hello my name is Almudena
<airtonix> puser, yep what we do is join the command together like this (assuming my app in question is leafpad ) cd /path/to/our/docs & leafpad
<dan_> does anyone know where the logs for pidgin are stored?
<linxeh> DebiansArmy: then you havent set it up right
<mithradir> i'm having problem  watch a movie via VLC palyer with greek subs any help
<UbuntuDiscover> can anyone tell me the procedure I need to make the audio work everytime i boot?
<airtonix> dan_, try : ~/.purple/logs
<DebiansArmy> OK, dont see how will have to read the wiki pages for ArchLinux...
<airtonix> puser, if that doesn't do it for you, try wrapping that command in quotes
<UbuntuDiscover> I tried tips i found in forums, but i didn'0t solve the problem :(
<dan_> how do i sarch airtonix?
<puser> airtonix: so, what you are saying, ampercend (&) means that everything before it is a working path and after it a command?
<airtonix> dan_, you have mroe than one file ?
<UbuntuDiscover> since I got that VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx] i think it's an audio intel chipset, am I right?
<DebiansArmy> linxeh: personnelly I feel the standard audio build in this motherboard sucks its a Nvidia....
<dan_> airtonix it's not showing up
<airtonix> puser, no ampersand in a command line means : run this & and then this
<orson> airtonix: a single ampersand means "detach from temrinal"
<UbuntuDiscover> hey guys just give me help for 5 minutes, then I will shut up and let you discuss about theory, ok?
<airtonix> puser, if you use double ampersand it then means : run this && and this but only after the previous command has finished
<dan_> airtonix it's not showing up
<mithradir> hey guys any help where i can search for tip about problem with subtitles text coding?
<puser> airtonix: which, in my case: open folder (virtually) & run command?
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy...?
<troythetechguy> What is the easiest way to remotely access my Ubuntu box?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: I hear you ... just not sure if you should remove that module for audio and go with a new one
<airtonix> puser, pretty much, i think there is another way to change the 'current working directory' (which is what you want to achieve)
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: let me search ....
<UbuntuDiscover> ok
<airtonix> dan_, you mean you don't have a ~/.purple directory ?
<mithradir> hey guys any help where i can search for tip about problem with subtitles text coding?
<linxeh> DebiansArmy: I've got an nvidia board, it seems fine to me (I'm a bit of an audio/music nut btw)
<UbuntuDiscover> pls, be patient I'm a beginner :)
<dan_> i can't find it
<m_fulder> where is the VNC log in ubuntu??
<linxeh> DebiansArmy: how are you connecting the mobo to your amp? digital or analogue ?
<dan_> airtonix i've enabled logging
<dan_> airtonix, where'd it be?
<DebiansArmy> linxeh: Dont like to turn up the sound that load to get decent sound....
<puser> airtonix: I will try your tip and tell you how it went. Thanx
<DebiansArmy> linxeh: let me work on this audio card for a second UbuntuDiscover
<linxeh> DebiansArmy: just answer
<airtonix> dan_, where i initially told you : ~/.purple/logs
<dan_> how'd i search for that?
<airtonix> dan_, 1) open your home folder 2) press ctrl + L 3) type ~/.purple 4) observe that you have a logs folder in there 5) ??? 6) rejoice
<soicon> hi guys, does Open MoveOver project exist any more? the project was here  http://sourceforge.net/projects/openmoveover/
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: do this command $ cat /proc/asound/modules
<UbuntuDiscover> ok
<dan_> yay
<DebiansArmy> need the module for the soundcard
<UbuntuDiscover> 0 snd_hda_intel
<DebiansArmy> should be snd hda intel
<UbuntuDiscover> and
<UbuntuDiscover>  1 snd_mpu401
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: ok now let see if the audio recongizes the playback features
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: cat /proc/asound/devices
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy:  2:        : timer
<UbuntuDiscover>   3:        : sequencer
<UbuntuDiscover>   4: [ 1- 0]: raw midi
<UbuntuDiscover>   5: [ 1]   : control
<UbuntuDiscover>   6: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture
<FloodBot3> UbuntuDiscover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuDiscover>   7: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback
<UbuntuDiscover>   8: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: need to use pastebin next time
<UbuntuDiscover> ok, sorry for flooding
<m_fulder> while using LAMP .. it creates a "www" folder in "filesystem" can I change the direction of the "www" folder somehow? to an external HDD??
<DebiansArmy> !pastebin
<dan_> airtonix, when someone talks to me whilst i have pidgin tabs closed, their text appears in the top left-hand corner, how do i stop it?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DebiansArmy> !pastebin | UbuntuDiscover
<ubottu> UbuntuDiscover: please see above
<airtonix> dan_, top left or top-right ?
<dan_> left
<UbuntuDiscover> ok
<airtonix> dan_, is it green letters ?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: ok, it sees the module and reads it for output, what gives you trouble...
<UbuntuDiscover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389587/
<airtonix> dan_, better yet you should upload a screenshot of it to some imagebin sight
<orson> !lamp > m_fulder better you use this native packages or  ask the authors of those xampp-stuff
<ubottu> m_fulder, please see my private message
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: it simply doesn't let me here video on utube or listen to music for exaple cdrom or dvds
<UbuntuDiscover> *hear
<dan_> k airtonix
<soicon> hi guys, does Open MoveOver project exist any more? the project was here  http://sourceforge.net/projects/openmoveover/
<m_fulder> aha ok thanks orson
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: Here is another information: it says I've got a VT1708 [Azalia HDAC] Via High Definition...ecc
<MiMundoYYo> hey people
<puser> airtonix: The following is my exact string that I've put in the launcher:
<puser> "/home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Налогоплательщик ЮЛ/INPUTDOC" & wine inputdoc.exe
<puser> and I tried:
<puser> "/home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Налогоплательщик ЮЛ/INPUTDOC" && wine inputdoc.exe
<puser> Ither way, it says:
<FloodBot3> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puser> error, during execution of child process "/home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Налогоплательщик ЮЛ/INPUTDOC" (Permission Denied)
<MiMundoYYo> I need some help with patching :)
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: UbuntuDiscover not what I'm looking to do .... Looking to see about compiling drivers and reinstall them...
<shell> Themes GalleryNew! The Google Chrome Artist Themes experience »
<shell> Themes by ArtistsThemes by Google
<shell>  
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: do a uname -r
<DebiansArmy> give me the kernel seen one complaint about the kernel
<airtonix> puser, ah i probably missed the part where you need to prefix the path with cd : so it reads : cd /path/of/awesome & program-to-run.exe
<MiMundoYYo> rtl8187 says I need to patch but the patches are for .29 when Im running .31
<MiMundoYYo> do i still need to apply them?
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: you mean you want to know which kernel I'm using? tell me the command to type, pls
<dan_> airtonix you get my pm?
<DebiansArmy> demonspork: uname
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: uname
<DebiansArmy> demonspork: sorry... :(
<airtonix> dan_,up top right the black rectangle is notify-osd...
<dan_> how do i stop it/
<airtonix> dan_, with great difficulty...
<dan_> i must stop it!
<dan_> teach me?
<airtonix> dan_, http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<UbuntuDiscover> hust says Linux....
<UbuntuDiscover> O_o
<egommor> HOLA
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuDiscover:  uname -a
<puser> airtonix: I used this:
<puser> cd "/home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Налогоплательщик ЮЛ/INPUTDOC" & inputdoc.exe
<puser> and got this:
<puser> "cd" (no such file or directory)
<FloodBot3> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: you deal with soundcards...
<Dr_Willis> puser:  the directory name has ?????? as the name?
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  Nope. rarely had sound issues
<UbuntuDiscover> done
<UbuntuDiscover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389593/
<dan_> yay done
<airtonix> puser, like this : "cd /home/puser/.wine/etc/etc/etc/docs & inputdoc.exe"
<suigeneris> how do I get the bazaar version of a package?
<UbuntuDiscover> 2.6.31-20 anyway....
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: had sound issues just me I push through it ... bit hard when you have to explain it...
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: ok
<magi> I also cant hear any sounds, can someone give me a hand pls? ^^
<puser> sorry, russian chars, I will change it for latin so you see:
<puser> cd "/home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Nalogoplatelshik UL/INPUTDOC" & inputdoc.exe
<airtonix> suigeneris, have a look on launchpad for package... you might find the bzr info there
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  ive rarely ever had any sound card issues.
<suigeneris> !bazaar
<orson> airtonix: don't use single ampersand in that case, it makes no sense
<suigeneris> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<orson> airtonix: try it yourself what happens: "cd /tmp & ls"
<abhi_nav> !sound | magi
<ubottu> magi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: need to look at the sound card appears there are different drivers for sound cards put out by intel... need to find the right driver module.. hold on
<orson> airtonix: the "cd ..." part will be executed in a subshell, so it won't affect the part after the "&"
<airtonix> puser, see the space in there ? it needs to be escaped with a forward slahs ; example : /path/with a space/to/somewhere/ becomes this : /path/with\ a\ space/to/somewhere
<airtonix> orson, what do you recommend then
<magi> alsa?
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: ok I'm here waiting, just give me feed back when you can :)
<orson> airtonix: use ; in this case or a wrapper-script
<magi> what does ALSA mean?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: ok run this fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<abhi_nav> !alsa | magi
<ubottu> magi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<UbuntuDiscover> alsa is a program that makes the audio work
<UbuntuDiscover> I think....
<DebiansArmy> is this alsa
<Frijolie> hey all, I just installed Lucid and for some reason I cannot view/display .jpgs. I get error (gimp/Nautilus) "Error interpreting JPEG image file (Improper call to JPEG library in state 200)
<abhi_nav> ??
<airtonix> orson, puser so : "cd /path/to/place; file-to-run.exe"
<magi> I dont get it....
<abhi_nav> magi: alsa is used to control you sound decives
<magi> how can I run ALSA?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: want to now your running pulse or oss
<UbuntuDiscover> ubottu: I tried all the link u say, but the solution didn't solve the problems, plus alsa drivers to download are down now... the ftp link doesn't work :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orson> puser: why don't you call that file directly with full-path without cd?
<UbuntuDiscover> magi try alsaconf
<Frijolie> ubottu: I like the sound of your voice...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magi> "command not found"
<Frijolie> ubottu: does not compute..does not compute
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbuntuDiscover> sudo alsaconf
<magi> "command not found"
<UbuntuDiscover> well I think alsa is not installed then
<mgolisch> its asoundconf isnt it?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: sudo aplay -l
<bazhang> Frijolie, lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: what is the output is the sound card recongized or device not found...????
<UbuntuDiscover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389596/
<UbuntuDiscover> I think it's recognised
<mgolisch> yeah
<puser> orson: because I need a program to be run from within it's own folder (working directory) in order so it accessess it's files, located in it's folder. If I just run it directly, like that: /folder/otherfolder/program.exe, it thinks that it runs from the desktop.
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: its found it not sure you have the right driver...
<mgolisch> puser: use a shellscript to start it then?
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: how can we find the right one? How can I disintall the one i got now?
<orson> puser: then simply write a short script around it, place it at ~/bin and call that inside your *.desktop
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: but, still, I have to say it's work sometimes...
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: do you hear any sound???
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: It's really weird sometimes I boot and it works someothers it doesn't
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiasArmy: at the moment I hear nothing
<mgolisch> make sure your channels are not muted
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: ok run this past me do you plug in surround sound???
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy, but if i restart my computer maybe it works, I don't know why,
<puser> mgolisch, orson: OK, I will try.
<magi> I installed gnome alsa mixer, but it seems that everything is working....
<magi> nothing is muted
<UbuntuDiscover> no they're not muted
<UbuntuDiscover> hey Debinas you mean if I've got the speaker plugged in? of course I have!
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: do you use sorround sound???
<UbuntuDiscover> *Debian
<UbuntuDiscover> no, no
<UbuntuDiscover> two little speakers inside the monitor
<puser> airtonix: I did: "/home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Налогоплательщик\ ЮЛ/INPUTDOC & inputdoc.exe"
<puser> it said, no such file or folder
<UbuntuDiscover> I mean, monitor has got integrated speaker
<magi> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: got you hmmm....
<orson> puser try "cd /home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Налогоплательщик\ ЮЛ/INPUTDOC ; inputdoc.exe"
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: can you get a pair of external speakers out and plug them in to test the sound card instead of these internal speakers????
<mgolisch> UbuntuDiscover:  and you pluged those into the soundcard? or is this a laptop?
<AgenteD> #ubuntu-br
<UbuntuDiscover> no no no laptop
<orson> puser: err, replace those \ with correct slashes for the path
<UbuntuDiscover> I can plug other speakers, but I repeat sometimes these ones work!
<UbuntuDiscover> now i ran alsamixer
<UbuntuDiscover> and the master was low
<orson> puser: a cyrillic and space, forget about it
<UbuntuDiscover> I pushed it up
<UbuntuDiscover> but i still can't hear anything...
<UbuntuDiscover> :/
<mgolisch> also make sure it doesnt show MM under the channel
<DebiansArmy> mgolisch: its a desktop with monitor with built i speakers...
<mgolisch> which means its muted
<mgolisch> whats the anme of the soundcard alsamixer shows to you? i remember it shows this pulseaudio virtual sound device by default, so id make sure that the channels are not muted on the real alsa devices too
<puser> orson, I tried renaming the folder to latin. Same problem, but I am trying on the sh file now
<UbuntuDiscover> oh damn, it says MM
<UbuntuDiscover> how do I swithc it on?
<orson> puser: no it's ok, i just read your line wrong, sorry
<nhak> are there any IM to chat voice in yahoo or gtalk ?
<mgolisch> UbuntuDiscover: select it and press the m key, it should change to 00 then
<UbuntuDiscover> done
<UbuntuDiscover> yeahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Anarhist> how do i check where all the space on the disk being used at via a command line?
<DebiansArmy> mgolisch: lol
<UbuntuDiscover> I guess if next time I boot it will work.... lol
<abhi_nav> UbuntuDiscover: best of luck!!!
<orson> UbuntuDiscover: "sudo alsactl store"
<nhak> are there any IM to chat voice in yahoo or gtalk ?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: you good now...??
<steffan> Anarhist: 'man df'
<wlx> is there any software that can manage the digital camera video?
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy:sorry this was really a dummy thing. I hope next time I boot i don't need to repeat eacht ime the mixer thing...
<puser> "cd /home/puser/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Налогоплательщик\ ЮЛ/INPUTDOC ; inputdoc.exe"
<puser> (no such file or directory)
<UbuntuDiscover> orson: what for?
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: you may need to ...
<orson> UbuntuDiscover: to store the mixer state
<chris8> Hey room--having problems uploading pics on Facebook--says i need to upload a plugin into user/.mozilla/plugins but such folder doesn't exist... i'm running 9.0X... anyone know what to do, short of upgrading to 9.1... timecrunch :S
<UbuntuDiscover> orson: great thx
<Anarhist> steffan, i know about df, it tells me how much space is left, but i need to find what is using it
<magi> can anyone help me pls with the audio problem? I have an hp laptop.. everything works except for the audio
<UbuntuDiscover> orson: this will avoid doing everytime the same procedure...
<orson> UbuntuDiscover: i'm not sure, but it should read this setting next boot
<UbuntuDiscover> orson I did it, no answer from terminal, is that ok?
<madjoe> airtonix: new Nvidia driver is much better.. I can see the difference during the rotation of my cube in compiz
<mgolisch> yeah
<orson> UbuntuDiscover: no answer = good news
<steffan> Anarhist: use 'du' then
<magi> can anyone help me pls with the audio problem? I have an hp laptop.. everything works except for the audio
<UbuntuDiscover> orson: eh eh eh we've got a saying in Italy: no new, good new...lol
<madjoe> airtonix: now I just have to buy some RAM and enable swap I guess
<chris8> Magi: what version ubuntu you running?
<airtonix> madjoe, :) personally i prefer the desktop wall for switching virtual desktops and having the wallpaper & panels stationary
<UbuntuDiscover> magi in my opinion you don't have alsa installed
<mgolisch> Anarhist: if its a desktop you may use baobab which is a graphical disk usage analyzer
<mathox> test
<magi> the last one, 9.10 I guess
<Anarhist> mgolisch, unfortunately it's not
<airtonix> madjoe, once you have more ram the only reason you'll need a swap is to ensure hibernation and suspend/sleep works without problems
<chris8> UbunDiscoveryChannel: wasn't ALSA replaced with some new architecture?
<mgolisch> Anarhist: k use du then
<madjoe> airtonix: is there a quick option to switch compiz on/off?
<mgolisch> :)
<Stargaze> magi, try sudo apt-get install alsa
<airtonix> madjoe, yep install fusion-icon
<mathox_> test for it
<airtonix> madjoe, it'
<steffan> Anarhist: I'm not aware of one simple command that will just show all files taking up large disk space, but doing your own work using 'du' should be enough to locate which files you need
<airtonix> gah
<DebiansArmy> just of users info on Wireless cards = Atheros has a series 9 card and a series 5 card so when they report wireless don't work any Aethros card that has a 9 in it should use a ath9k if the card has a 5 in it use the ath5k....
<magi> I did it
<chris8> magi: prolly need to rebooty
<magi> oh kk let me try
<airtonix> madjoe, if you add fusion-icon to your startup applications then you'll have a systray icon that lets you switch things up.. i assume you have compizconfig-settings-manager already  ?
<UbuntuDiscover> hey guys, I'm wondering: why the mixer was switched off by default???? Isn't a bit weird? (even if i think this is like a philosophic problem...)
<MiMundoYYo> sorry about that if someone tried to help me.....
<MiMundoYYo> I need some help with patching :)
<mgolisch> UbuntuDiscover: thats normal
<MiMundoYYo> rtl8187 says I need to patch but the patches are for .29 when Im running .31
<MiMundoYYo> do i still need to apply them?
<mgolisch> UbuntuDiscover: its allways muted by default
<FloodBot3> MiMundoYYo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MiMundoYYo> that was the original question :)
<Stargaze> reboot = the Windows-trick
<mgolisch> UbuntuDiscover: its been like that for ages
<UbuntuDiscover> Thanxs all for help, hope to be helpful as well one day
<chris8> Stargaze: is there an easier way to have the new drivers setup?
<madjoe> airtonix: I have fusion-icon, but I don't see something like on/off compiz... I can only switch between window managers (emerald)
<DebiansArmy> mgolisch: this is why I say I can do it cant explain it for soundcards....
<MiMundoYYo> [anyone] have any information?
<Stargaze> chris8?
<MiMundoYYo> lol
<viktor> hi whats the service running vnc server on a normal ubuntu install, anything i could start or restart via ssh using the sudo /etc/init.d/*** start command
<MiMundoYYo> does anyone have information
<airtonix> madjoe, it wont be labeled on/off, what you;re looking for is the first menu dropout that lets you choose between compiz or metacity (or any other window manager you have installed)
<madjoe> airtonix: I also have loose binding and indirect rendering for compiz, and I don't know when to use it and why
<MiMundoYYo> ?
<chris8> Stargaze: if you make driver changes, don't you need to reboot to have the changes take effect?  or is there an easier way?
<mgolisch> viktor: its called vino its gnomes vnc server
<viktor> cheers
<Stargaze> chris8, i haven't followed, what drivers?
<xtjacob> Hello everyone, I add this line to my xorg config file "  Option      "Monitor-LVDS1" "Monitor0"" and i'm told to replace the "LVDS1" with what I have by looking in my xorg log file, but i have no idea what im looking for can anyone help?
<MiMundoYYo> [chris8] depends on what drivers
<airtonix> madjoe, my assumption is that those bindings settings are for how compiz deals with textures
<chris8> sound drivers
<madjoe> airtonix: wow! I did it... I don't have that cube anymore in Metacity... neat
<UbuntuDiscover> the volume level command (the default one of ubuntu doesn't work, seems normal since I use alsa, right?)
<jc-denton> how can i enter the grub boot menu and alter boot parameters w ubuntu 9.1?
<MiMundoYYo> [chris8] doubt it; with unloading the currents and loading the news ones'
<jc-denton> it seems to just load the kernel w/o any possiblity to interrupt it
<UbuntuDiscover> jc-denton: i use a prog start up manager, but i have ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> jc-denton:  hit shift or escape i think to get to the menu, then e i think to edit somthing
<chris8> ahhhhh could prolly reset those w/o much difficulty, as opposed to keyboard/mouse drivers :P
<madjoe> airtonix: should I use those bindings if I'd like to gain more performance, or more quality?
<aum> hello everyone...
<jc-denton> Dr_Willis: escape didn't work
<steffan> !hello > aum
<ubottu> aum, please see my private message
<jc-denton> UbuntuDiscover: default setup here
<Dr_Willis> jc-denton:  i always set my grub menu to always show. So i rarely ahjve the issue :)
<MiMundoYYo> [chris8] lol yes....keyboard drivers would be pretty difficult :P but doable as well...
<jc-denton> ah shift did it
<MiMundoYYo> vnc for example...
<jc-denton> why didn't escape work
<chris8> and heaven forbid you make a mistake :p
<IdleOne> jc-denton: because shift did :)
<jc-denton> Dr_Willis: I don't set anything, I expect it to work
<Dr_Willis> jc-denton:  why not ask why they even bother to hide it. :)
<MiMundoYYo> [chris8] i dont think keyboard drivers could cause a kernel panic so you are fine :P
<aum> how to filter software updates...for example i don't want updates for firefox.
 * MiMundoYYo sad to see that noone can help with my patching problems
<abhi_nav> aum: deselect that updates
<MiMundoYYo> [aum] gui o tui?
<chris8> yeah but good luck fixing an error once you pooch it up :P
<jc-denton> ok thx for help
<jc-denton> also when I restart it, the bios seems to hang
<aum> anyway, gui or tui...
<puser> orson, airtonix, mgolish: Thank You. Shellscript helped.
<jc-denton> did anybody have similar problems?
<MiMundoYYo> [chris8] there is enough documentation now to fix normal common problems
<MiMundoYYo> [aum] GRAPHICSui or TEXTui?
<MiMundoYYo> or
<MiMundoYYo> front end graphics or a bash terminal?
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: there hiding it behind the fance splash screen, but most of these issues are going to be resolved in 10.04 hopefully.... 9.10 seems like a testing ground for udev, and upstart... heard Lucid Lynx boots in 8 seconds...
<jc-denton> aaaaargh
<aum> can you tell me both the way....gui or tui...
<jc-denton> how can I reset the password for the keyring?
<DebiansArmy> jc-denton: that is why I use Arch Linux so I can see what is loaded...
<MiMundoYYo> gui has already been stated: deselect each update
<aum> ok...
<MiMundoYYo> tui would be somewhat of the oppostie; you have to state which update you want to select
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  about 30 sec here. and yes the last reelase did test a lot of new stuff thats how they always do it
<betina> ol
<betina> kienes soys
<jc-denton> DebiansArmy: So u have nothing else todo then having gay sex with ur computer the whole day?
<LjL> !es | betina
<ubottu> betina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aum> i don't want to do it manually...is there any other way of doing that...
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: not sure I buy the ide of that is how they always do it... only used Ubuntu since 8.10 so I don't know there history....
<puser> How to turn on confirmation on file deletion in gnome? Currently, it just deletes without asking If I am sure. I don't like it, sometimes, I might hit that delete key by accident and don't even notice that some file has gone.
<airtonix> puser, in the preferences of nautilus
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  i have.. and they always add in lots of new stuff befor they do a LTS. they DONT want to add new stuff to a lts if they can help it
<viktor> what does this mean? ** (gdm-binary:6751): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<madjoe> airtonix: when I switch from Compiz to Metacity I can't right-click on my desktop to see that dialogue box and I can't see my icons
<drewby> are there any plans to add more window management features to ubuntu?
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: I jump a lot from Distro to Distro, but I must admit Arch Linux seems to be the only one I go back to time after time .... next stop Slackware...
<MiMundoYYo> [aum] well you could add a wildcard such as * and NOT firefox for example...
<airtonix> madjoe, can you open the run box with alt + f2 ?
<Dr_Willis> drewby:  gnome3 will proberly be the next big  change.. and its still in a work in progress
<madjoe> yes
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  i got sick of arch and came back to ubuntu.
<airtonix> madjoe, its beacuse nautilus has died (its supposed to auto restart when it dies) in the run box type nautilus
<MiMundoYYo> are you trying to make a shellscript or something for this?
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: what???? are you crazy??? why???
<IdleOne> puser: You can turn off the delete in right-click menu item in nautilus preferences.
<madjoe> airtonix: I did
<Stargaze> puser, try alt-f2 gconf-editor, then applications > nautilus > preferences > confirm trash
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  i saw no benifits for me using arch. and had numerous issues.
<airtonix> madjoe, then you need to work out why its not starting properly, try this : open a terminal and run nautilus from there (it should print a whole load of guff )
<madjoe> airtonix: (nautilus:7862): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<madjoe> airtonix: and it raised a nautilus window
<MiMundoYYo> why am i giving help, everyone is getting help and im trying to get some help but noone even tries to address my issue? :S
<airtonix> madjoe, ok one more thing to try before panic mode : delete the session file that nautilus tries to load each time it starts
<airtonix> madjoe, one sec while i work out where it is
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: well they tend to be only geared to a select number of hardware and devices... as along with a limited number of programs... but if you can figure out what they use it makes life easy...
<airtonix> madjoe, ok it opens the home folder but not your desktop icons ?
<dupondje> Is there any other software than SynCE to sync a windows mobile device with Evolution ?
<BELEN> hola
<airtonix> !es | BELEN
<ubottu> BELEN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madjoe> airtonix: I can start nautilus even from my top-panel (Places) but no Destop Icon will show up and no right click on the desktop
<UbuntuDiscover> hey guys what was the command to identify audio autoput devices... something like cat/proc/sound.... and then?
<airtonix> madjoe, i suspect that the process controlling the desktop icons is in zombie mode , or that the session file is corrupted..
<mgolisch> id try to kill all nautilus processes and then start it again
<madjoe> airtonix: ok, how do I clear session :)
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: there all on this page http://www.64studio.com/node/1069
<airtonix> madjoe, need to observe that there is more than one nautilus session running: try this in terminal first : sudo killall nautilus -9
<airtonix> madjoe, i mean you need to make sure they are all stopped
<madjoe> airtonix: ps -aux | grep nautilus returns nothing
<airtonix> madjoe, another variation on that is : ps -fe | grep nautilus
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: you get that link???
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: thx I'm trying to help magi, she's got a different situation, has got an ati sound device.... asundconf list doesn't work ... :(
<airtonix> s
<airtonix> gah
<madjoe> airtonix: same thing.. nothing
<weechat_user> Hello
<airtonix> madjoe, ok so you start nautilus and it shows a window but it doesn't render the desktop ?
<puser> Stargaze: gconf-editor looks like windows regedit :)
<madjoe> airtonix: yes
<DebiansArmy> UbuntuDiscover: they were stating that ati sound cards were having problems on the ubuntu website... conflicts..
<UbuntuDiscover> poor magi... :(
<madjoe> airtonix: I have my custom wallpaper and that's it
<airtonix> madjoe, how many entries does this command reveal ? ls ~/.config/session-state/nautilus*
<xanii> Olaa!!
<abhi_nav> olaa
<airtonix> !es | xanii
<ubottu> xanii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madjoe> airtonix: No such file or directory.
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: I will agree that if it works then it works... I don't like the ideas that ubuntu puts you all out as genien pigs... every release...
<xanii> what??
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  its not every release. They like to put in the features that people want in a logical way. and you DONT want lots of testing stuff in the LTS releases.. its all about 'LTS'
<airtonix> madjoe, nothing in the ~/.config/session-state directory at all ?
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  ive not seen many other disrots that even use the LTS type of idea
<madjoe> airtonix: nope
<madjoe> airtonix: but there is an empty folder: ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  after the release theres only updates for security type issues
<EBC99> hol
<EBC99> hola
<abhi_nav> hola
<EBC99> de donde sois?
<DebiansArmy> Dr_Willis: Don't like this idea because all these magazines in barns and noble, put out that its the next greatest release not that it is unstable...
<airtonix> !es | EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ricardo> hey can anyone tell me how to turn make an app launcher for a console based program?
<EBC99> from where you are?
<abhi_nav> India
<Dr_Willis> DebiansArmy:  more Hype and Hype.. use what you want.
<EBC99> woww
<magi> debiansArmy  can u help me with the audio pls?  I tried till now with ubuntudiscover but it seems that I have a different kind of problem
<EBC99> me spain
<airtonix> ricardo, gnome-desktop-item-edit ./test.desktop
<abhi_nav> good!
<Stargaze> ricardo, you can mark 'open in Terminal'
<puser> IdleOne, Stargaze, airtonix: in gconf-editor, confirm_trash is checked.
<puser> and in nautilus, in behaviour, under recycle bin, I have a checked option: Ask before emptying recycle bin and deleting files, but when I try to delete files they just delete (well, they go to the recyle bin), without asking.
<abhi_nav> !hi | EBC99
<EBC99> i dont know very english but i like it a lot
<ubottu> EBC99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ricardo> k thank uuuuu
<abhi_nav> EBC99 there may be spanish chennel for ubuntu
<EBC99> someone know here to talk english?
<madjoe> airtonix: I'm confused.. I just wanted to try to open another bottom-panel, if that's possible from "right-clicking" the desktop
<jurgster> hi all, I read http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html but found no file layout documentation
<airtonix> madjoe, try logging out then (im out of ideas here )
<DebiansArmy> magi: go ahead someone will likely jump in give me idea of your problem
<Dr_Willis> !fsh
<madjoe> airtonix: ok, I'll try it
<EBC99> I dont understand nothing!!!
<magi> well...
<MiMundoYYo> im just amazed
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thers the File System Hiarchy guide somewher..
<MiMundoYYo> still
<airtonix> madjoe, you right click the existing panel to create new panels
<MiMundoYYo> that
<abhi_nav> EBC99 this is english only chennel everyone talks english in this channel if you want other channel ask
<magi> I just dont hear nothing ^^
<EBC99> Yeessss
<UbuntuDiscover> bye all
<MiMundoYYo> noone TRIES to even hekp
<Keegz> New maemo video http://420stars.info/watch?v=AksDp2
<EBC99> I want a channel where they will talk spanishhª!!
<abhi_nav> is there any spannish chennel?
<Stargaze> !es | EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<UbuntuDiscover> DebiansArmy: bye, bye. Thanks again for help.
<magi> ;Deb o
<AssociateX> I bought an LG Chocolate, it comes with an USB cord and should connect but it's not working for me... although it is charging from the USB. Is there a phone setting I need to change or a package I need to add to my desktop?
<magi> I have an hp laptop,  1110el
<magi> everything is working, except for the audio
<DebiansArmy> magi: well tell me do you have a audio device loaded
<DebiansArmy> magi: sudo aplay -l
<magi> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<magi>   Subdevices: 1/1
<magi>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<magi> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<magi>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot3> magi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magi>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<DebiansArmy> magi: we should get a responce of what audio device is loaded
<mgolisch> magi: do not post stuff in the channel
<mgolisch> magi: use a nopaste service instead
<DebiansArmy> !pastebin | magi
<ubottu> magi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magi> can I text u in private?
<magi> so I can paste :)
<mgolisch> magi: looks like your sounddevice is detected
<jurgster> magi make sure you boot up with the actual kernel, i had the same problem and found that it was booting up with a previous kernel
<magi> I boot up with the last one...
<IdleOne> magi:  paste info to paste.ubuntu.com and provide the url it gives you
<DebiansArmy> magi: yes for info fine... ,but there are alot of users here that will help you...
<MiMundoYYo> CAPS?
<magi> kk
<magi> I will use pastthing
<abhi_nav> no caps
<MiMundoYYo> YOU CAN TYPE IN CAPS?
<betina> hello
<betina> magi
<abhi_nav> hello
<DebiansArmy> magi: ok
<magi> yup?
<betina> i am betina
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] well noone even trys to help me out so :(
<abhi_nav> Everyone can type in caps.
<betina> whats your name
<jurgster> kernel 2.6.31-17-generic ?
<MiMundoYYo> and as far as i see noone says anything about caps..........
<betina> my name is beatriz
<magi> magi
<JENNI90MORENAZA> HOLA SOY NUEVA
<mneptok> !es > JENNI90MORENAZA
<ubottu> JENNI90MORENAZA, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> !patience MiMundoYYo
<magi> Debians any Idea on what I should do pls? ^^
<IdleOne> betina:  please use #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat, this channel is reserved for ubuntu support related topics
<DebiansArmy> magi: to type a name in the form just enter the first to letter of the name and use the tab button to send a message...
<abhi_nav> !patience | MiMundoYYo
<ubottu> MiMundoYYo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JENNI90MORENAZA> K YO NO HABLO INGLES
<mgolisch> magi: check your mixer levls, make sure your channels are not muted
<DebiansArmy> magi: we are only starting
<mgolisch> magi: using alsamixer
<magi> DebiansArmy, ouch
<erUSUL> !es | JENNI90MORENAZA
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] ive asked about 5 times llol.................and noone has even tried to say anything
<ubottu> JENNI90MORENAZA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo If anyone knows then they wll surely answer you ;-)
<AssociateX> JENNI90MORENAZA soy o estoy?
<magi> DebiansArmy, using alsamixer only pcbeep is muted
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] i dont know.........i feel ignored........
<abhi_nav> dont feel ignored............
<IdleOne> MiMundoYYo: what is your question?
<abhi_nav> ask agin now, in one  line,
<puser> so, guys/gals, I have: ask on deletion checked in nautilus and gconf-editor, but files are still being deleted without confirmation.
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] does aircrack have its own # or does linux/ubuntu have its a bit more advanced channel?
<jurgster> I read http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html but found no file layout documentation. has anyone got a link?
<magi> mgolisch, only pcbeep is muted
<Dr_Willis> MiMundoYYo:  use more ................. that way people will notice you.. or totally ignore you
<DebiansArmy> magi: I am not the only one posting to you that is mgolisch talking to you not me... I told you they would jump in
<MiMundoYYo> thanks IdleOne
<JENNI90MORENAZA> COMO ENTRO EN UN CHAT DE ESPAÑOL
<erUSUL> JENNI90MORENAZA: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MiMundoYYo> thank you :)
<IdleOne> tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MiMundoYYo> the attention is much appritiated (sp?)
<MiMundoYYo> well
<grzegorz> witam wszystkich
<MiMundoYYo> I have a rtl8187
<abhi_nav> what is aircrack?
<mgolisch> magi: so in alsamixer all channels show 00 under them? not MM ?
<MiMundoYYo> and the wiki says i have to patch them
<MiMundoYYo> BUT
<_ting__>  hi could anyone help me?
<grzegorz> hello-poland
<magi> mgolisch, yup, except for pcbeep
<MiMundoYYo> the patches are for .29 while i have .31
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo try to ask in ONE line
<jurgster> magi what hardware is selected with the mixer? dummy hardware?
<MiMundoYYo> do i still have to patch them or are they included?
<_ting__> i am trying to update mu nvidia driver using sypnatic but i get this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.36.03-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so', which is also in package nvidia-185-libvdpau 0
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] ok........
<IdleOne> MiMundoYYo: it is much easier to follow you if you post as little lines as possible. i.e. don't use the enter key as punctutaion
<grzegorz> welcome poland
<magi> jurgster, Idk how to answer that...
<MiMundoYYo> [IdleOne] ok
<LjL`> !ops | co_biasa_ spams on join
<ubottu> co_biasa_ spams on join: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JENNI90MORENAZA> esto no va
<xtjacob> hello! how do i move windows with a touch screen?
<magi> jurgster, Card:  HDA  ATI SB
<JENNI90MORENAZA> ESTO NO FUNCIONA
<mgolisch> _ting__: update your drivers using hardware driver thing
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  ive tapped then hold down/drag the titlebar around
<ravigehlot> Hello, I am tired of this keyring thing asking for a password that I do not know. How do I completely uninstall it?
<JENNI90MORENAZA> ENTER K ES INTRO
<jurgster> place your mouse over the mixer symbol and wait for the popup to say witch hardware
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo dont enclose nick in [  ]. It is not getting highlighted.
<_ting__> mgolisch, how??
<grzegorz> sex
<xtjacob> Dr_Willis: I do that but nothing happens
<abhi_nav> !en | JENNI90MORENAZA
<ubottu> JENNI90MORENAZA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  you can set the keyring to use a empty password so it dosent ask for one. but you set a password for it somewhere.
<Stargaze> JENNI90MORENAZA, no caps pls :)
<MiMundoYYo> I have a rtl8187 and the wiki says I have to patch these drivers. BUT the patches ar for .29 while I have .31 and AFAIK I cant patch if it is a different kernel. Do I have to patch or are they included in the kernel o r what?
<grzegorz> poland sex
<mgolisch> _ting__: start the hardware driver thing from gnomes menu?
<IdleOne> !ot | grzegorz
<ubottu> grzegorz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: No, I want to completely remove it. This thing slows me down.
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  i thik i got some forum threads on the topic bookmarked at http://delicious.com/dr_willis    under one  of the ubuntu tags
<perlsyntax> anyone update to 10.04?
<_ting__> mgolisch, umm checking....
<grzegorz> sory ok
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  i think you are confused. but go for it if you want. I imagione you will break other things
<Stargaze> perlsyntax, try ubuntu testdrive
<magi> jurgster, any idea on how to solve my problem pls? ^^
<IdleOne> perlsyntax: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<gettingby> I have just installed 9.04 on an amd athlon machine with a CRT monitor 17'. But i cant get a resolution higher than 960*600 (no higher option shown) How can i fix this please?
<xtjacob> Dr_Willis: It seems that none of the dragging features are working
<arvind_khadri> !ops co_biasa_ is giving on join spam
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo I dont know much of this, but have you treid patching them?
<gettingby> the monitor is LG
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: It should be forbidden to uninstall software that breaks software, shouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  i never see it ask for a password any more.  It does ask to save/rember them for ssh/ftp/samba shares and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  ive seen people do so many silly things in here..     so no thats not the case
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] i dont want to patch as they are for different kernels. I also dont know how to patch correctly because i once patched my 4965 drivers but with step-by-step while the wiki for the rtl8187 just says to patch them
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: I got my uBuntu box screwed up because I uninstalled GIMP and installed a newer version. Yes, things break on uBuntu very easily...
<Guest37908> ravigehlot, gimp-dev? 2.7?
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo read in the release notes if they are included in new kernerl or not
<ravigehlot> Guest37908: YES...the windows were messed up somehow....
<DebiansArmy> magi: whats going on??
<MiMundoYYo> as a general rule abhi_nav should they be included?
<ravigehlot> Then I had a another problem when I uninstalled compiz...all windows screwed up. I mean, if needed software MUST not be uninstalled then at least warn the end-user!!!!!!!!!
<rdz> hi all. the directory /dev/disk/by-uuid disappeared for some reason. what services creates that directory?
<xanii> que mes ntaiis cntandooo surmanos?
<rdz> funny enough, filesystems are still mounted by using uuid
<ravigehlot> rdz: That is created on the fly
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo I said I dont know much about this. I am just trying to help with some possiblity. Try everything you can.......................
<ravigehlot> rdz: plug an USB and something else will show there
<niladam> hello
<Dr_Willis> ravigehlot:  most likely you needed to set  the user to use metacity instead.    but  i was thinking that issue got fixed in 9.10
<rdz> ravigehlot, that is what i expected.. but what daemon does it?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is clamav the only antivirus avalible from the default ubuntu reposotories?
<niladam> I'm trying to setup a shoutcast server and i can't seem to find out what my Line-In is (/dev/...what?)
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: Far from fixed....another problem? The new updates which brought a newer GTK BROKE Eclipse's execution...
<MiMundoYYo> [Cyber_Akuma] clamav is one of the few avs for linux
<rdz> ravigehlot,now the whole directory is missing.. there is no point in attaching a usb drive
<ravigehlot> Dr_Willis: I had to find a work around to launch Eclipse correctly
<abhi_nav> Cyber_Akuma: but you dont need anti virus
<ravigehlot> rdz: DUDE....that was a FREAKING example!!!
<Dr_Willis> dont use ecipse.. so its a non issue to me
<ravigehlot> rdz: stuff on /dev gets created on the fly...
<Cyber_Akuma> abhi_na An antivirus to scan for windows viruses
<ravigehlot> rdz: you plug an USB and stuff shows there.
<Cyber_Akuma> MiMundoYYo : What are the others? I was using a livecd that had 4 but it wasnt working
<Imaginativeone> how do I use ALL of my disks?
<rdz> ravigehlot, yeah.. but what services creates directories inside /dev?
<MiMundoYYo> [Cyber_Akuma] oops ignore that
<abhi_nav> Imaginativeone: store lots of movies
<Cyber_Akuma> ?
<MiMundoYYo> there a alot nw it seems
<ravigehlot> rdz: I don't know what created that. Why do you care?
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<abhi_nav> Cyber_Akuma: ok
<warddr> rdz, I think it's the kernel itself
<Dr_Willis> I think theres at least 2 AV tools out there. Clam and.. some other company i recall using. AVG? perhaps? had a free linux version
<Cyber_Akuma> But is clamav the only one in the linux reposotories?
<MiMundoYYo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_antivirus_software
<rdz> ravigehlot, because it used to be there and i mount fs' using uuids
<Cyber_Akuma> I didn't see fprot, avg, bde, or avira in the reposotories
<MiMundoYYo> [Cyber_Akuma] problable as it is free and OS
<MiMundoYYo> problably
<niladam> anyone can help me find out what my line-in is in /dev ?
<Imaginativeone> I'm installing Ubuntu and I want to partition/use my 3 ide disks
<rdz> warddr, why does my kernel suddenly doesn't provide the by-uuid links anymore? can that be configured somewhere?
<Cyber_Akuma> And I don't know how to install a downloaded program in linux
<Imaginativeone> how do I do that?
<ravigehlot> rdz: Dude..I have already told you...you don't have to worry about what's inside of DEV unless you are dealing with some OLD hardware and you really need to create your own devices.
<MiMundoYYo> [Cyber_Akuma] no problem, i can help there :)
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  tell the isntaller to mount them to whever you want and format/partion them as needed
<MiMundoYYo> first decide the one you want
<IdleOne> MiMundoYYo: I don't know how new you are to irc but most irc clients will "highlight" a user when their nick is said. adding [ ] to the nick prevents the client from highlighting the user, in a busy channel like this it is easy to lose a conversation. :)
<unimatrix9> ubuto
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  ie: make one be /home if you wanted  and the 3rd be /storage or /var  or whatver else you want
<unimatrix9> ubuto! apt-get
<rdz> ravigehlot, you don't listen: the directory that is missing contains only symlinks to the real devices and yes i do care, since that is the recommended way to mount stuff: using uuid.
<brontosaurusrexw> Imaginativeone: yes, i'd use one for the root, one for /home and 3rd for /var
<IdleOne> !apt | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<unimatrix9> ah
<ravigehlot> rdz: I can't LISTEN! I can ONLY READ!
<xanii> os callaiis?
<rdz> ravigehlot, whatever
<Imaginativeone> Dr_Willis: can I make all three "/" ?
<rdz> ravigehlot, you get my point
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  you dont understand linux filesystems if you have to ask that.. :)
<Cyber_Akuma> ... wow, this coulden't possibly get any more annoying
<MiMundoYYo> [IdleOne] sorry im using a addon which does it automatically
<Cyber_Akuma> the Ubuntu LiveCD keeps getting stuck constnatly spinning up and down nonstop
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  there is only ONE 'root' filesystem  thats '/'  others get mounted to a location ON /
<Cyber_Akuma> taking forever to load anything
<xanii> sailens please
<Imaginativeone> aaahhh...
<MiMundoYYo> [Cyber_Akuma] are we talking about a livecd or a av?
<IdleOne> MiMundoYYo: then I suggest you disable that addon. it will prevent you getting the help you need if the user you are asking can't see you
<Cyber_Akuma> I wanted to run avs off a livecd
<Imaginativeone> can I make the other two the same thing?
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  typical 3 disk layout  Drive 1 /    drive 1  /home, drive 3 perhaps /storage and put a swap partiion on it
<DebiansArmy> unimatrix9: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta ...read the part on ubuntu and debian... for apt-get...
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  You do mean 3 actual hard drives right. we are not talking 3 partions  on a single drive
<Imaginativeone> yes, that is right
<Cyber_Akuma> The system is too heavily infected to bother repairing, but I wanted to at least clean it out a little so I can run key extractors for windows, office, etc before I nuke the hdd and start over
<IdleOne> MiMundoYYo: Just a suggestion of course :)
<Imaginativeone> I would like a minimal os area
<Imaginativeone> and a huge amount of storage
<Imaginativeone> is that wise?
<MiMundoYYo> i understand IdleOne
<MiMundoYYo> thank you
<IdleOne> no problem
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone:  thats why i hae sevral external 1+TB usb hard drives on this box.. and other hd;s
<brontosaurusrexw> Imaginativeone: sure, i think around 30 gigs should be plenty for ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.... is there any way to eject and re-insert the cd?
<Cyber_Akuma> while ubuntu is running off of it?
<MiMundoYYo> well Cyber_Akuma you could run in safe mode and get all the keys
<Cyber_Akuma> It seems to constnatly get stuck spinning the drive up and down over and over, loading incrdibly slowly
<Cyber_Akuma> any idea why it doing that?
<Imaginativeone> so I want two partitions on /sda1?
<MiMundoYYo> the optical or the hdd?
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  disk/drive issues/read erorrs/dirt
<Imaginativeone> 30GB + 170GB
<Cyber_Akuma> MiMundoYYo: DOH! Why didn't I think of that? I even used safemode before to check what files would need backing up
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo well, you got your answer?
<MiMundoYYo> [abhi_nav] nope lol
<brontosaurusrexw> Imaginativeone: yes, but Dr_Willis will tell
<Cyber_Akuma> Dr_Willis : only ubuntu is doing it though, my other livecds did not
<Guest25646> what can i use as messenger please
<Cyber_Akuma> Granted, those didnt have a gui
<abhi_nav>  MiMundoYYo dont enclose nick in [ ]
<brontosaurusrexw> Guest25646: pidgin ?
<Guest25646> IT DON'T WORK
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  could be dirt on the cd itself, or fingerprints otr somthing
<Dr_Willis> !im | Guest25646
<ubottu> Guest25646: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<kcg> hello, i have a creative webcam, but when i plugg into the laptop, it doesn't work, what needs to be done to make it work? im using Karmic and thought it would have been work out of the box
<nich> mino
<Guest25646> I  MUST USE A TUNNEL
<madjoe> after I switch from Compiz to Metacity by using fusion-icon, I can't see my desktop icons anymore... ANYONE?
<brontosaurusrexw> anybody using mozilla weave?
<IdleOne> !caps | Guest25646
<ubottu> Guest25646: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest25646> FIRST I'M FRENCH
<nich> #bandung
<strange> second turn off caps
<Imaginativeone> I'm switching from ext4 to ext3 in order to avoid the Invalid Environment Block problem
<strange> and go to #ubuntu.fr
<madjoe> lol
<IdleOne> Guest25646: being French is not a reason to yell at us :)
<madjoe> lol
<Guest25646> FLASH PLAYER PLEASE
 * strange growls
<mtrg> anyone thinking Xserver is slow?
<Stargaze> !fr | Guest25646
<ubottu> Guest25646: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<shadeslayer> Guest25646: you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> Guest25646: s.v.p. arrete avec les CAPS
<Dr_Willis> mtrg:  not that ive noticed
<shadeslayer> Guest25646: just type : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest25646> Y'A DES FRANCAIS??
<Stargaze> !fr | Guest25646
<mtrg> Dr_Willis: try moving a window so fast. will you notice that the mouse is moving first, then the window?
<pablohn> Hi all
<miha> i'm looking for best way to copy installed packages from one computer to another... this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 looks ok, but in general i wouldnt really want to uninstall anything from target computer. i have nice handpicked games pack in ubuntu 9.10 virtualbox install http://www.wolfey.si/ubuntu/ubuntugames.jpg :D
<IdleOne> Guest25646: oui dans #ubuntu-fr . tape /join #ubuntu-fr pour acceder
<Dr_Willis> mtrg:  nope never notice it
<Stargaze> Guest25646, tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<pablohn> algun español?
<Dr_Willis> mtrg:  turn off wher it draws window contnets when moving a window perhaps. just let it draw a box i guess
<IdleOne> !es | pablohn
<ubottu> pablohn: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stargaze> !es| pablohn
<mtrg> Dr_Willis: is yours turned off?
<pablohn> thanks
<Dr_Willis> mtrg:  my nvodia 88oogtsxxx handles it all turned on
<brontosaurusrexw> !si | brontosaurusrexw
<ubottu> brontosaurusrexw, please see my private message
<madjoe> how could I navigate through my desktops by using a keyboard?
<mtrg> Dr_Willis: and you don't notice the mouse is moving before the window frame follow it?
<Stargaze> madhu, with ctrl-alt arrow
<madjoe> in Metacity?
<Stargaze> madhjoe, with ctrl-alt arrow
<candy> how to make "read only" odp document to "read and write"?
<Dr_Willis> mtrg:  nope. about the only video glitz i ever see is some tearing during video playback
<candy> i did from permissions but it didnt work
<Stargaze> candy, with chmod +x
<candy> Stargaze, how to do that?
<Stargaze> candy, with chmod +w
<candy> Stargaze, u mean form terminal?
<madjoe> Stargaze: I know, but how could I go from the last desktop back to the first one without going back trough all of them?
<antonella> hola
<Stargaze> in Terminal, type chmod +w blah.odt
<gsvolt> candy, chmod 444 <insert full file path><filename>
<madjoe> Stargaze: I know it was easier in Compiz, it was like a carousel... switching them in a circle
<antonella> ¿que?
<candy> Stargaze, wha if my full path is home folder?? and home is the root??
<gsvolt> candy, chmod 444 ~/file.odt
<Stargaze> idd
<Stargaze> candy, ~ means home
<gsvolt> candy, if your file's on desktop: chmod 444 ~/Desktop/filename.odt
<candy> Stargaze, okei i ll do n get back to u. just a sec
<gsvolt> candy, if you right click on file, i think you can check permissions that way as well
<Stargaze> miss you already candy ;)
<madjoe> Stargaze: if you have 3 desktops, with ctrl+alt+right, you can navigate #1 > #2 > #3, but then you should go back, because another ctrl+alt+right will lead you nowhere
<Dr_Willis> thers some setitngs to make the desktops wrap around to the beginning i recall
<dekroning> hi
<candy> Stargaze, i did but didnt work:-(
<orson> gsvolt: 444 = readonly
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: where could I find those settings for wrapping?
<candy> gsvolt, that way didnt work at all
<Stargaze> !nl| dekroning
<ubottu> dekroning: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  for compiz in the ccsm tool. or check teh settings for the virutaldesktop applet
<gsvolt> candy, sorry replace 444 with 666 .. that's what i meant
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: thanks
<dekroning> i want to install latest desktop version of ubuntu on my EEE pc, however this machine doesn't have a cdrom drive, and i have not USB stick at the moment, is there a way that someone knows how to do a PXE installation from a Mac OSX desktop machine?
<adelson> bom dia
<arand> !install | dekroning
<ubottu> dekroning: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gsvolt> orson, thx for correcting me .. i guess i should stick with +rwx syntax instead of numerics :)
<Stargaze> !pt| adelson
<ubottu> adelson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<candy> gsvolt, it didnt work with 666 too
<orson> candy: you need to be owner of that file to change permissions, check  with "ls -l <yourfile>"
<adelson> amigos, tive pesquisando, alguém sabe explicar-me porque a instalaçãi em linux não pode ser igual a do windows????
<Stargaze> !pt| adelson
<miha> dekroning i once set up ubuntu desktop after this tutorial and installed on toshiba without original usb cdrom .. it worked. no idea about mac though.
<miha> dekroning http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<gsvolt> candy, try sudo chmod 666 ~/file.odt
<adelson> why linux install must be different of windows install?
<dekroning> microlith: k thanks
<Stargaze> adelson, please type /join #ubuntu-pt
<candy> orson, i m the owner i can even change permissions, i changed to  from read only to read and write but its not working
<candy> gsvolt, ok wait
<erUSUL> !br | adelson
<ubottu> adelson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * Draconicus grabs onto something before he's washed away
<Stargaze> adelson, linux is not windows
<orson> candy: then ask at #openoffice.org why there bloatware doesn't work as expected
<shadeslayer> exactly
<orson> their
<Draconicus> I've got a Radeon 9600 in my system with no working GLX or acceleration. Nothing's showing up in the "Hardware Drivers" manager. Can somebody help me get my card working?
<miha> dekroning basicly your computer is dhcp server that answers laptop. dhcp tells location of tftp server (same computer) that will serve boot images
<candy> orson, ok...
<candy> gsvolt, didnt work
<gsvolt> candy, did you start authoring your .odt from start .. or someone sent it over for your comments ?
<miha> dekroning for that time, turn of dhcp in router
<miha> off
<dekroning> miha: i already have a dhcp server running on my network... ah exactly :)
<candy> gsvolt, i only created it
<dekroning> miha: i cant tell PXE to boot from a specific TFTP server, by filling in the IP or something?
<gsvolt> candy, so you aren't able to make changes to the .odt now ?
<misterB> Anybody out there ever had any experience with keyboard input not working in certain windows? For example, I am unable to enter the passphrase to unlock gpg keys. Window asking for password pops up, and when I type, nothing happens.
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I need wmctrl and some tweaking for that... I've found out the solution
<miha> no idea about bios. generally computers do precisely that, they try to boot from dhcp, if there's dhcp around to help
<candy> gsvolt, i made a copy and now i can do it
<greezmunkey> Draconius, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<candy> gsvolt, but it was not possible till i made a copy :-(
<miha> dhcp tells tftp server. computer boots from that. if all is ok, that is it
<Stargaze> dekroning, read this pdf, page 8 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue14_en.pdf
<gsvolt> candy, while you were running chmod command was the .odt open in openoffice?
<candy> gsvolt, i made an ppt copy of it and saved. i got two odp and den ppt. then after i opened odp but was not able to edit
<Stargaze> candy, first close the document, then change the permissions
<candy> gsvolt, no it wasnt
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> any alternative to gdm?
<greezmunkey> misterB, What happens if you place your mouse cursor over the textbox, and then start typing?
<orson> Goliath: xdm, kdm, slim
<shadeslayer> Goliath: kdm,xdm,slim
<candy> Stargaze, yep i did that... but still the same thing, read only
<Goliath> whats slim?
<orson> !info slim
<ubottu> Package slim does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> Goliath: ldm , xdm , etc
<Stargaze> candy, copy the content and paste it in a new document
<orson> Goliath: desktopmanager not available in default-repos :(
<misterB> greezmunkey: nothing. Cursor disappears and nothing shows up in the text box.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gsvolt> candy, use gedit/vi for collecting your thoughts, when done copy paste in openoffice, format .. that works for me
<candy> Stargaze, yep that workd
<candy> gsvolt, yep that too worked
<greezmunkey> misterB, Wierd, I had a similar issue with a Desklets (something), placing the pointer over the textbox allowed keyboard input...
<Stargaze> we're here to learn candy :)
<vargadanis> hey all! Is there some similar games to OpenTTD for Ubuntu?
<vargadanis> so these transport simulation games or whatyacall 'em... O_o
<misterB> greezmunkey: seemed to start after I installed the stuff needed to type in Chinese... but all of that came from the repositories.
<candy> Stargaze, yep, but do try to find the solution one without copying.. i ll too give a try
<greezmunkey> misterB, Sorry, I'm unable to help, perhaps someone else here has experienced that...
<misterB> greezmunkey: thanks anyway
<steffan> hi. have a simple question regarding running irssi + screen via SSH. some characters (non-English alphabet) characters are being replaced with a quetion mark instead of their actual character. is this a screen issue?
<Dr_Willis> steffan:  yes ive seen similer issues -
<gsvolt> in irssi how can i "scroll up" ..
<gsvolt> shift pgup doesnt seem to do it
<steffan> gsvolt: page up
<BluesKaj> arrow keys
<gsvolt> thx steffan .. that works
<misterB> greezmunkey: appears to be something involved with scim for me. I turned all of the scim stuff off, and it worked fine.
<Goliath> how can i modify gdm?
<miha> steffan that's encoding issue. try setting *everything* to UTF-8
<greezmunkey> steffan> Check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91199
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  thers minimal tweaking you can do to the GDM (gdm2) thats in 9.10 -
<migis> hello
<migis> anyone can recommend a way to watch online videos in asx format?
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  check http://delicious.com/dr_willis/gdm2  for some links to some tools ive found
<mtrg> Dr_Willis: watch 2:04 in this video. The guy creates a windows, then when he moves it, the mouse moves 1st then the window. this is my issue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WejA5zVu_B0
<greezmunkey> misterB, nice - maybe your should either post that as a bug, or at least post it to the forum! :)
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: i want to change the background image at login, and the way the login works
<overmind> steffan: I have this problem too, for this reason I never use screen
<Goliath> make its simpler
<Dr_Willis> mtrg:  turn off fancy effexts is about all i can say
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  background is in the xsplash directory. thats easy to change
<steffan> overmind: '/set term_charset utf-8'
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  and theres some tools to let you tweak a few other settings
<steffan> miha, greezmunkey: thank you
<migis> anyone can recommend a way to watch online videos in asx format?
<greezmunkey> steffan, Interestingly enough, I was looking into irssi+screen at the time...wierd
<steffan> where is screen's default character set saved?
<Dr_Willis> migis:  video streams?  you mean?
<linxeh> migis: what format are the videos in?
<mtrg> Dr_Willis: minimalist here
<olskolirc> how can I set an alarm using the at command
<steffan> greezmunkey: ++
<Unknown37309> Can someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419188
<greezmunkey> I know
<migis> yes, video streams. formats are in "asx"
<overmind> steffan: I have UTF-8 and nothing
<Stargaze> migis, try adding medibuntu to your source and then do sudo apt-get update
<linxeh> migis: asx isnt a video format
<Stargaze> *source = sources
<steffan> greezmunkey: small things like that are annoying, but still have a simple solution. it's just something I have never got around too looking in to until now :&)
<Draconicus> greezmunkey: This is a very busy channel. Please type my name correctly next time. You failed to trigger my highlight by ommiting a letter.
<linxeh> migis: try with VLC
<migis> linxeh: i wanna play http://www.lrt.lt/ltv-LT-high.asx but it doesn't work
<steffan> overmind: make sure term_charset = UTF-8 && save
<migis> on VLC
<miha> steffan well it's same thing with mysql. if you use latin1 you will lose eastern european letters, if you use latin2 you will use lovely scandinavic accents.. utf8 has it all, plus most of chinese :D
<miha> lose, not use
<greezmunkey> Draconicus, I may have misspelled it, sorry...
<overmind> steffan: I use "/set term_charset" and appears UTF-8
<steffan> overmind: if that doesn't work then look at the page that greezmunkey pointed out as it has a couple of other suggestions
<brontosaurusrexw> migis: i'd try to find an url and play that via vlc
<Dr_Willis> miha:  try some other players
<Azelphur> migis I think their website is broken, firefox says transferring data but I'm doing like 0.1K/sec
<migis> brontosaurusrexw: it doesn't work.
<Stargaze> migis, i tried the url in Totem and it does not work
<overmind> steffan: Sorry, what was page?
<steffan> overmind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91199
<overmind> steffan: Okay, thanks
<Draconicus> greezmunkey: Thanks for the better xorg.conf reference. I had found lousy ones.
<migis> it says that windows media player is required to watch it.
<linxeh> migis: try http://86.38.0.225:83
<candy> limewire for ubuntu 9.10?? any suggestions?
<steffan> !limewire | candy
<ubottu> candy: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<mawst> candy, limewire works.
<greezmunkey> Draconicus, Oh, did you finally get it working the way you wanted?
<mawst> gtkgnutela is just as good I think.
<Goliath> is qingy good?
<BluesKaj> http://www.lrt.lt/ltv-LT-high.asx doesn't work in VLC either , perhaps it's corrupted
<migis> linxeh: it doesn't work either
<linxeh> migis: I get a connection timed out error
<linxeh> migis: I'd suggest that the stream isnt working, rather than you cant play it
<JuJuBee> if I installed virtualbox 3.1.4 via dpkg, how do I remove it and go back to the one from repos?
<Stargaze> migis, no success with gxine, either
<migis> they say windows media player is required to play it
<linxeh> Stargaze: it times out :O
<candy> how to istall java before getting limewire??
<linxeh> migis: regardless, one should be able to connect to the url
<migis> maybe it's worth trying to install windows media player through wine then?
<orson> JuJuBee: sudo aptitude purge '~nvirtualbox'
<mawst> !FrostWire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<steffan> !java | candy
<ubottu> candy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<linxeh> migis: no.  the stream isnt working
<wojak> hi
<Stargaze> migis, something's wrong with video file
<steffan> candy: ubottu prefixes words with ! when there is a definition for them. like !java
<JuJuBee> orson: I dont want to remove the configs, just the app  and whats with the ~n?
<brontosaurusrexw> migis, linxeh same here, cant connect
<Lumee> hi
<wojak> how can i load i2c-core module?
<linxeh> exactly.
<orson> JuJuBee: "name"
<JuJuBee> Ah
<candy> steffan, ok
<Draconicus> greezmunkey: Not exactly. Still writing out a valid xorg.conf. Needed a good example for this.
<JuJuBee> orson: can I use remove instead of purge
<Lumee> can be requested the travelships for ubuntu 10.04 cds?
<orson> JuJuBee: sure, but personal config won't be purge anyways
<orson> purged
<ahe__> are the new "light" themes already in lucid?
<JuJuBee> orson: thanks.  I installed 3.1.4 from vbox not repo and I cannot open my win7 vm.  Keeps aborting.  Going to install from repo...
<candy> is it  necessary to install java before instaling  limewire?
<greezmunkey> Draconicus, Heh, I was up quite a while last night trying to troubleshoot my rsync setup. It mysterously quit working yesterday...:(
<Imaginativeone> candy: yes
<mawst> I hate java.
<{Mikey}> I have Windows 7 installed on a partition, and the remainder of the drive is 40GB, meant for Ubuntu 9.10. I installed Ubuntu and rebooted, but there is no grub menu, just jumps right to Windows 7. I've reinstalled Ubuntu, formatted the partition and reinstalled... anything I could think of. but nothing has helped.
<mawst> >:(
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  drink tea then
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, !
<mawst> Tea indeed.
<mawst> :D
<mawst> As in c/c++
<mgolisch> {Mikey}: do you have multiple disks? grub must have failed to install properly or it was installed on the wrong disk
<candy> Imaginativeone, but the link that i got form ubottu, command there is not working
<candy> Imaginativeone, it says command not found
<{Mikey}> I have two hard drives. But the second one was never touched during install.
<netscr1be1> anyone have experience with installing/running squash FS?
<wapa> olaaa
<{Mikey}> And it would be highly unlikely that grub "failed to install" 3 times
<mgolisch> {Mikey}: is this the first one? the installer install grub into the mbr of the first disk allways
<wapa> qe ase
<shadeslayer> {Mikey}: md5 summed the iso?
<Carmen> ??
<{Mikey}> the CD has not failed in the past, just with windows 7 in the mix has this happened.
<mgolisch> maybe try to change bootorder in bios to boot from the second disk and see if grub was installed there accidentaly
<mgolisch> thats the most likely case
<greezmunkey> mgolisch, good tip...
<{Mikey}> and the second hdd that wasnt touched, is on a SATA card, so it wouldnt be marked to boot first, nor is is the first disk =\
<zinox> where i can get ubuntu lucid theme?
<overmind> !theme | zinox
<ubottu> zinox: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zinox> ok
<brontosaurusrexw> zinox: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/UbuntuSun?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=UbuntuSun-v5.tar.gz
<zinox> brontosaurusrexw, thank you
<ricardo> hey how do i change the look of the icon launcher i created can u change Icons?
<Dr_Willis> zinox:  thers numerous ubuntu news sites that mention/hae the theme debs for download.
<Dr_Willis> ricardo:  right click -properties. click on the icon - its a button :)
<ricardo> a button
<ricardo> thanks doc!!
<Dr_Willis> yep a very overlooked button
<Dr_Willis> ricardo:  or drag/drop an icon/image onto that icon button
<ricardo> lol...now i know why i never found it
<ricardo> lol...i just thought it was a picture
<ricardo> LOL
<ricardo> LOL
<FloodBot3> ricardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overmind> ricardo: Please stop that
<Dr_Willis> Yep - So much for GUI design eh. :) if ya look closely. You notice a lit6tle border around the imag.
<Dr_Willis> thta shows its a button
<ricardo> srry, I am not accustomed to chatting in rooms
<Dr_Willis> It might have a on hover  tthing also.
<axz> Hi there, whats best way to remove PulseAudio?
 * greezmunkey hands Dr_Willis another RedBull
<Dr_Willis> axz:  from what ive seen - its best to leave it alone.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  its my bedtime.. but the wife is taking me shopping. Joy. :)
<axz> Dr_Willis, itś pain in the butt
<Dr_Willis> axz:  ive seen people try ti reove pulse and have no sound in anything.
<axz> brb
<viliny> hi, running games such as silent storm and runes of magic on wine causes my computer to power off (silent storm a very specific mission and runes of magic at startup) only game that ever did this on windows was majesty 2 - any suggestions what could cause this? Im running eve-online on wine without a problem and how many clients i want without a hitch. Temperatures are not the problem as i just refreshed the silverpaste and blew o
<viliny> ff all the dust when this started happening. Is there a log somewhere i could turn to?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, nice! I get to clean the house, stack some firewood, work on my travel trailer, bake three loaves of bread, and switch out the studded snow tires today...
<stdouts> hi opensource radeon drivers not working, where's the best place to report the problem or read about other problems
<rsk> stdouts launchpad
<Stargaze> viliny, try play-on-linux or CrossOver
<metalfan_> stdouts, start by googling. see if other users have the same  problem
<viliny> Stargaze, aren
<viliny> aren't those basicly just frontends for wine?
<Stargaze> yes
<Stargaze> viliny, check also => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<lordchavez^afk> But they also got some dll files and additions, you cant find in wine?!
<meatbun> is there a way to paste with keyboard? it's buffered into my mouse's middle button
<viliny> well, okay - but why is linux allowing my desktop to be curbstomped like that by wine running applications? i s there a system log that could hold the answer somewhere? etc a temperature alert causing immediate poweroff or something?
<charolastra> hi guys, i noticed a certain sluggishnes on 9.10 when i have have system load; is the new kernel the reason for that?
<soreau> meatbun: Ctrl+C/V?
<exiton> i have a username in latin characters but my loginscreen is in cyrillic. how can i change that so that i can log on?
<metalfan_> im on 8.04 and i would like to chroot to 9.10          sudo chroot /mnt/otherubuntu/ /bin/bash     results in         chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied        why?
<metalfan_> exiton, dont fuckup the language choice at the beginning?
<soreau> charolastra: Have you reviewed a system monitor like top to see if there's anything that is obviously using more resources?
<Stargaze> charolastra, download this, then type sh systemupdate.sh => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/systemupdate.sh
<soreau> ! language | metalfan_
<ubottu> metalfan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meatbun> soreau: no
<metalfan_> soreau, sry
<metalfan_> soreau, just seems so obvious
<meatbun> soreau: i use mouse copy a lot. but it's buffered into the middle button
<charolastra> soreau: well, i'm rendering with all 4 cores; but that didn't drag down my system in 9.04
<soreau> meatbun: Why doesn't Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V work for you?
<soreau> meatbun: I do not know if there is a way to access the 'middle click buffer' via keyboard
<dekroning> pxeboot is just a configuration file on a tftp server right?
<sara_> :) irssi in text mode rocks
<meatbun> soreau: it does, not waht i want
<meatbun> soreau: i use mouse to copy, but it's in a different clip board. i want to paste it out via keyboard
<charolastra> Stargaze: thanks, but my system is up to date
<soreau> meatbun: Right..
<greezmunkey> meatbun, Shift+Insert
<greezmunkey> Shift+Insert+Shift+Insert+Shift+Insert+Shift+Insert+ is one lie a flood :)
<meatbun> greezmunkey: cool thx
<soreau> meatbun: http://whynotwiki.com/GNU/Linux_/_Desktop_/_Keyboard_shortcuts#How_I_mapped_Ctrl.2BShift.2BV_to_be_middle_button_.28paste_from_selection_clipboard.29
<greezmunkey> s/lie/line
<soreau> Shift+Insert did not work for me
<meatbun> soreau: greezmunkey go it
<Stargaze> soreau, try ctrl-v
<meatbun> got it
<krangam> hey guys
<soreau> Stargaze: Well it's for meatbun anyway
<alfanet> hy  guys
<soreau> ! hi | krangam: alfanet:
<ubottu> krangam: alfanet:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stargaze> meatbun, try ctrl-v ;)
<greezmunkey> soreau, If you are in a wysiwyg window than Ctrl+v, in a terminal program, like irssi Shift+Ins
<meatbun> no...it's not working anymore... greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> s/than/then
<boesmans> Hi
<soreau> greezmunkey: Ok, shift+insert works in s terminal
<soreau> s/s/a
<greezmunkey> no...it's not working anymore... greezmunkey...works fine here
<Stargaze> hi boesmans /me ook belgacom :)
<boesmans> how do i add songs to library in Sonata ? :s can't find this shit
<boesmans> woohoo belgium power Stargaze
<boesmans> good afternoon :)
<krangam> here's my question of the day :) am not sure if this question is specific to linux or ubuntu. here it goes. when i use the mail command, i could send the mail to any email id. i mean, i used mail <personalemail@gmail.com> and i got a mail in my personal id!!
<FloodBot3> boesmans: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alfanet> hy
<soreau> ! language | boesmans
<ubottu> boesmans: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<krangam> hos iw taht possible!!
<boesmans> oh excuse me -_-
<Guest22124> WHO KNOWS RENTALCGI ISISLAND??
<boesmans> So how can I add songs in my Sonata library ?
<Stargaze> Guest22124, no caps please
<Guest22124>  WHO KNOWS RENTALCGI ISISLAND??
<xangua> Guest22124: neither offtopic
<Stargaze> Guest22124, no caps please
<Guest22124>  WHO KNOWS RENTALCGI ISISLAND??
<Guest22124> WHY??????????????
<Stargaze> Guest22124, no caps please, it is like if you were shouting
<overmind> !caps | Guest22124
<ubottu> Guest22124: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soreau> Guest22124: Please stop it, you're being disruptive
<Guest22124> shouting??
<boesmans> So guys anyone can help with Sonata plz?
<Stargaze> !sonata
<Guest22124> i'm french
<soreau> ! details | boesmans
<ubottu> boesmans: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Linuxsuckscock> Ubuntu sucks
<Linuxsuckscock> fuck
<Linuxsuckscock> fuck you
<FloodBot3> Linuxsuckscock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stargaze> !fr| Guest22124
<ubottu> Guest22124: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<erUSUL> !ops | Linuxsuckscock
<ubottu> Linuxsuckscock: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<greezmunkey> boesmans, lots of help in the forums, google "Ubuntu add songs to my Sonata"
<boesmans> ooh
<mf1> linux
<Linuxsuckscock> ubuntu is a cunt
<boesmans> yeah I should have tried that excuse me
<boesmans> but I'm using kubuntu greezmunkey does that change anything?
<greezmunkey> boesmans, It's all good :)
<Stargaze> !language| Linuxsuckscock
<ubottu> Linuxsuckscock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<James_blond> hej guys
<greezmunkey> boesmans, Probably not, just take any advice with a grain of salt, and make sure you can back out any changes!
<Guest22124> play all is the only one flash player who works on ubuntu
<Guest22124> is that true
<Guest22124> ??
<boesmans> well i am kinda linux noob greezmunkey ^^
<greezmunkey> boesmans, Ahh - You'll be alright!
<erUSUL> !flash | Guest22124
<ubottu> Guest22124: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Stargaze> Guest22124, html5 will be replacing flash shortly
<James_blond> does anyone know some good terminal file manager
<erUSUL> James_blond: mc
<arand> James_blond: midnight commander is common
<Stargaze> James_blond, try sudo apt-get install mc (that's midnight commander)
<greezmunkey> Well, I have a laundry list of stuff to get to, later all.
<netscr1be1> Why does Ubuntu 9.1 take up 92% of 4GB SSD? Any suggestions as to what can go?
<randomusr_> how can I determine the mount point of a secondary partition?
<shadeslayer> netscr1be1: well thats coz it needs at least 4 GB to install
<James_blond> @erUSUL well kind of ugly haha
<piepiepie> i dont like gnome x-chat, i will go install the pther one
<erUSUL> randomusr_: cat /proc/mounts
<randomusr_> erUSUL: Thanks
<theadmin> A friend of mine is having a problem, Ubuntu Server, he can't scroll anything (say, if he uses less or man). He gets "General error mounting filesystems", no idea what that has to do with it
<erUSUL> James_blond: but very powerfull nonetheless
<Stargaze> netscr1be1, try a smaller Linux, like Puppy
<Guest22124> i connected on neigburs internet so i need to use ssl to use msn
<Guest22124> because they don't allow mmssnn
<Stargaze> Guest22124, strictly, that is illegal
<Guest22124> no
<James_blond> erUSUL: well is it just 2 mc and vifm
<Guest22124> they are aware
<overmind> Stargaze: That depends of his/her country
<Guest22124> france
<overmind> Guest22124: Try instaliing Tor
<Guest22124> so i could use msn??
<theadmin> overmind: Bad idea, ever saw how SLOW it is?
<overmind> theadmin: Browsing yes, but in irc/msn no, it is only text
<orson> overmind: tor doesn't encrypt
<theadmin> overmind: Hm, never chatted trough it
<charolastra> oh man ... 9.10 gets unuseable under heave system load :(
<ramrebol_> hei. If I turn on skype I can listen and use mi mic, but when I turn on my webcam I can use mi mic. How can I fix that?
<James_blond> come on guys has to me some good terminal file manager
<erUSUL> !info gunit | James_blond
<ubottu> James_blond: Package gunit does not exist in karmic
<netscr1be1> I want to stay on Ubuntu. I'm thinking of installing squash FS
<Stargaze> James_blond, try midnight commander
<theadmin> James_blond: How about Midnight Commander?
<GEICO> How do I uninstall Linux?
<GEICO> LongSchlong: How do I uninstall Linux?
<Stargaze> GEICO, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/index.html
<theadmin> GEICO: Lolwut, just reformat the partition i think
<LongSchlong> I have a question, how can I run Ubuntu without a kernel?
<skraps> geico: use your windows cd to restopre the boot sector and then compnent management to format a new fs on the linux one
<netscr1be1> Geico format c:
<overmind> LongSchlong: You can't
<erUSUL> GEICO: just reinstall windows mbr (ask in ##windows) and reformat/delete linux partitions to ntfs
<GEICO> I INSTALLED UBUNTU KUMMY KATHOLIC OVER WINDOWS 7
<theadmin> LongSchlong: Impossible, kernel is the main thing under Ubuntu and EVERY system
<skraps> if you just delete the linux partition it will screw the grub bootloader and then you wont be able to boot into either
<Stargaze> LongSchlong > linux IS a kernel
<netscr1be1> why would you want to run w/o a kernel
<LongSchlong> But I want to run Ubuntu without the kernel.
<GUcko> guys how can I make a webpage as a wallpaper for a workspace? i.e just for one workspace
<netscr1be1> I was a kernel once - got demoted for bad thoughts
<Stargaze> netscr1be1, why won't a car start without engine?
<netscr1be1> LOL
<Stargaze> LongSchlong, , why won't a car start without engine?
<Guest22124> what sould i configur   to use msn
<mneptok> GEICO / LongSchlong: stop trolling
<shadeslayer> netscr1be1: wrong answer.... you _cant_ run anything without a kernel
<shadeslayer> :P
<LongSchlong> Stargaze: My car starts without an engine.
<GEICO> I like fapping to MADONNA
<randomusr_> is there a loadable filesystem driver for ufs?
<McPeter> …
<Guest22124> EVERYBODY HELP ME FOR MSN PLZ
<DJones> !msn > Guest22124
<skraps> longschlon: the kernel is the heart of ubuntu ubuntu is just a name of a set of packages and seoftware defined byu a group of linux enthusiasts
<ubottu> Guest22124, please see my private message
<netscr1be1> maybe he/she/it has a goal that can be accomplished another way
<GEICO> SORRY!
<shadeslayer> ah...
<McPeter> :)
<Guest22124> I'VE JUST INSTALET IRC CHAT
<theadmin> mneptok: LOL nice "reason"... sry
<shadeslayer> !caps > Guest22124
<Stargaze> !caps | Guest22124
<ubottu> Guest22124, please see my private message
<ubottu> Guest22124: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest22124> ok
<netscr1be1> no no i don't understand anything in lower case
<Guest22124> do pidgin can be configured to use tunnel??
<netscr1be1> it's also better if you hit me with a stick when talking to me
<theadmin> Guest22124: Yeah, just set the same ports and stuff
<overmind> Guest22124: Like socks' one? Yes, it can be
<Stargaze> i unerstand everything upside down
<mneptok> !offtopic | netscr1be1
<ubottu> netscr1be1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> netscr1be1: stop that please
<netscr1be1> stopped
<Guest22124> witch is the best??
<Guest22124> sockx tcp...
<randomusr_> does linux support ufs in any way shape or form?
<Stargaze> !ufs
<overmind> Guest22124: What do you understand as "best"?
<Guest22124> easiest and performing
<LongSchlong> Does anyone know how I can boot Ubuntu without a bootloader?
<randomusr_> haha
<randomusr_> LongSchlong, you can't
<LongSchlong> Why not?
<randomusr_> hehehe
<Guest22124> XD
<skraps> longschlong: if your goal is todo the impossible, try jumping off a building and living
<Oeslian> hey I updated my ubuntu partition last night and now I get stuck on grub
<researcher1> I got the message "Failed due to unknown user ID(0). What does it mean??
<randomusr_> Der, how I turn my computer on?
<randomusr_> kidding
<Guest22124> HEYYY
<netscr1be1> what does updated linux partition mean?
<randomusr_> that guy won't quit
<theadmin> A friend of mine is having a problem, Ubuntu Server, he can't scroll anything (say, if he uses less or man). He gets "General error mounting filesystems", no idea what that has to do with it
<randomusr_> netscribe, a that's where a filesystem understood by the Linux OS resides
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> how can i change the background picture of gdm?
<Goliath> at login
<randomusr_> netscr1be1 even
<Stargaze> theadmin, type /join ubuntu-servers
<Stargaze> theadmin, type /join #ubuntu-servers
<netscr1be1> not 'what is a partition' how do you _update_ one?
<Guest22124>  WHO KNOWS RENTALCGI ISISLAND??
<randomusr_> ooh
<VCoolio> Goliath: install gdm2setup from launchpad.net and use that, is the most convenient
<PomkaLK> Hi, need help. Where can I read about irc, Documentation?
<Stargaze> !caps | Guest22124
<ubottu> Guest22124: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Goliath> VCoolio: whats that?
<randomusr_> netscr1be1: why do you want to update a partition?
<VCoolio> Goliath: an app to configure gdm2 which is not possible gui-wise by default in karmic
<harrsomiap> hi :) Every gentlmen Good evening!
<Guest22124>  BBS IMAGEBOARD WITH CP
<QbY> I just built a machine -- Gigabyte X58A-UD5, Intel i7-930 LGA1366, 2x Barracuda 1TB SATA (PN PBX1A8-572), 2x Radeon HD5670 (PN HD-567X-YNFC) -- I was going to install CentOS but its painfully slow to install, will this gear work with Ubuntu?
<hacim> I'm running Jaunty, and my Update Manager doesn't show a new distribution release available
<researcher1> ‎How do I know if my Ubuntu is virus infected or not???? Anything to check that?
<Tadys> :)
<erUSUL> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<dinosaurvskitten> any recommendations for a console alternative to oocalc? I just need really basic spreadsheet functionality and openoffice is slow and unstable (for me at least)
<Guest22124>  WHO KNOWS RENTALCGI ISISLAND??
<Stargaze> researcher1, try Clamav
<randomusr_> netscr1be1: check this out http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<mneptok> Guest22124: this is your last warning not to use caps
<overmind> !ops | Guest22124 continues trolling
<ubottu> Guest22124 continues trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Oeslian> but yea anyone ever have a similar problem?  I used the update manager now stuck on grub latest version of ubuntu
<Guest22124> i'm looking for bbs and imageboard with cp
<PomkaLK> researcher1: there are 3 or 4 viruses for Linux, u can be infected if you're using root...for example: compile the strange program by yourself...
<Guest22124>  WHO KNOWS RENTALCGI ISISLAND??
<harrsomiap> hi I am new on IRCsoftware, and who can explain why I entered " frigg " ROOM at beginning??  ( i followed instruction of internet webs...)
<researcher1> my question is "How do I know if my system is infected or not?
<Oeslian> I know about that
<Stargaze> researcher1, try Clamav
<researcher1> ok
<overmind> harrsomiap: frigg is a bot who sends you a CTCP reply (It receives what irc-client are you using) for statics and/or prevent bot atacks.
<researcher1> I tried to install Clamav n I got this erro "E: Couldn't find package Clamav
<overmind> harrsomiap: stadistics*
<Stargaze> researcher1, try Klamav
<researcher1> ok
<harrsomiap> thank you overmind and all fellows of IRC :)
<researcher1> got the erro "E: Couldn't find package Klamav
<overmind> harrsomiap: No problem :P
<Stargaze> researcher1, search for anti virus in Synaptic, or type sudo apt-cache search virus in Terminal
<VCoolio> researcher1: try clamav, without the caps
<netscr1be1> no takers on the squash FS question?
<ac_> hi i have problem , i user kubuntu 9.10 , and i install fluxbox , when i run it from the kdm session it could n`t run , i try to run it from console and i have this error ( xmodmap: unable to open display , Error: couldn`t connect to xserver
<laron> would anyone recomend running an xubuntu ltsp server over a straight ubuntu ltsp server?
<Stargaze> researcher1, search for clamav, lowercas c
<laron> or are there a benefits?
<GUcko> anybody?!
<bazhang> GUcko, what is the question
<laron> whqts your q gucko?
<randomusr_> what's a decent formatting and partitioning distro/LiveCD?
<GUcko> guys how can I make a webpage as a wallpaper for a workspace? i.e just for one workspace .   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423202
<VCoolio> dinosaurvskitten: http://www.jaredandcoralee.com/CLIapps.html#Office_
<randomusr_> I want to be able to read and create the following filesystems.  ext3/ext4/JFS/UFS/ZFS
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<mneptok> randomusr_: ZFS support exists only through FUSE
<randomusr_> mneptok: then I may not use that one
<avi93> umm hey everyone?
<ac_> hi i have problem , i user kubuntu 9.10 , and i install fluxbox , when i run it from the kdm session it could n`t run , i try to run it from console and i have this error ( xmodmap: unable to open display , Error: couldn`t connect to xserver
<randomusr_> mneptok: what LiveCD should I use to accomplish this?
<randomusr_> would parted work?
<vegar_> Hi, I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I am trying to find out if there is an UPNP/DLNA server for ubuntu which can stream LastFM to its clients?
<miha> ac_ i'd guess kdm isnt really off if it cant get xserver?
<dinosaurvskitten> VCoolio, thanks
<avi93> anyone can help me with sun-jre/jdk? please?
<Stargaze> vegar_, type /join #ubuntu-servers
<ac_> miha is off
<Goliath> how can i change the image manually at gdm login?
<vegar_> My TV set supports DLNA and Mediatomb does an excellent job of sharing my videos. It would be plain awesome if I could also make mediatomb stream lastfm music to the tv
<VCoolio> randomusr_: run 'aptitude show parted' and there is your answer
 * miha try to be off
<ac_> miha because i restart my computer and try from session list but did`t work
<purestrain> hi - can i somehow set the preferred resolution of randr? i always get 640x480 but xrandr tells me that up to 1280x1024 is possible
<miha> ac_ i mean if there's a login screen you cant create another xserver
<randomusr_> I might be thinking of parted_magic, but will do. Thanks VCoolio
<IdleOne> aside from output of lsusb what else should I add to a bug report about my USB stick not being recognized?
<ac_> miha then how i off it ?
<GUcko> so nobody?
<vegar_> Stargaze: it seems empty
<Stargaze> IdleOne, try sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch, or use Synaptic
<mneptok> vegar_: MT 0.12 supports last.fm scrobbling
<vegar_> ya, but that's scrobbling only
<vegar_> not playing radio
<avi93> i cant close java windows applets... i know it is very common issue since 2008 but i'm there is any solution.... anyone can help me please?
<randomusr_> ah qtparted.... mmmm
<Stargaze> vegar_, type /join #ubuntu-server (without s)
<harrsomiap> goodbye all dude ^_^ I need eat something.
<avi93> i cant close java windows applets... i know it is very common issue... but i cant find any solution... anyone can help please?
<IdleOne> Stargaze: will look into it. thank you
<avi93> nobody can help?
<ac_> hi i have problem , i user kubuntu 9.10 , and i install fluxbox , when i run it from the kdm session it could n`t run , i try to run it from console and i have this error ( xmodmap: unable to open display , Error: couldn`t connect to xserver
<IdleOne> Stargaze: if I read the info on usb-modeswitch correctly the :switch" is performed in the background not requiring user input?
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> how can i make my login like this?
<Goliath> http://www.peppertop.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ubuntu_hardy_login.png
<Goliath> like it was in 8.04
<avi93> look for gdm themes on gome-look
<Goliath> avi93:  ok how can i change the background at login?
<mugen_> can someone help me setup my primary display? I tried googling and added lines (twinview) to my xconf.org. But not successful
<IdleOne> Stargaze: thank you! problem solved :)
<Stargaze> we're here to learn, IdleOne :)
<VCoolio> Goliath: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /path/to/bg.jpg
<IdleOne> Stargaze: indeed
<avi93> goliath, PM me
<od3n_> anyone know how I would go about installing firefox 3.6
<od3n_> I have 3.5 now
<zicho> anyone using mplayer-lastfm?
<od3n_> I was using that player
<Niepar> ola
<Niepar> ola a todos
<guntbert> !es | Niepar
<ubottu> Niepar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Niepar> habla
<mugen_> is mergedFB typically better for ATI cards when using dual monitor setup?
<avi93> anyone familiar with the java windows applets issue?
<PomkaLK> Is There Russians hire?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<avi93> i speak russian.... but i cant read and write lol
<afya> i ca't find any package in synaptic package manager
<basajaun> have my music collection on a nfts xternal usb storage drive but drive letter changes on reboot how can I get a letter permanently assigned to drive?
<orson>  basajaun create an udev-rule
<avi93> anyone in here can help me in skpye?
<afya> i ca't find any package in synaptic package manager
<deathspike> Hello people, I'm trying to connect from Ubuntu 9.10 to Windows Server 2008 via RDP but only receive a connection reset by peer error. What can I do?
<dehqan> How to see info of .deb package
<can__> hello, how do i remove unnecessary packages from my box? it was something like apt_get autoclean
<shadeslayer> can__: apt-get autoremove
<basajaun> I do not know how to do that orson
<avi93> anyone knows how to solve the java applets issue?
<airtonix> dehqan, apt-cache show packagename
<tiago_> oi
<afya> i ca't find any package in synaptic package manager   any one can solve this problem
<can__> and how can i force an fsck?
<dehqan> airtonix: that's not for .deb file
<can__> or rather, i am cleaning up an old ubuntu box, what should i do
<orson> basajaun:take ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989780     as example
<xangua> !details | afya
<ubottu> afya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<allen> HI
<dehqan> hi
<soreau> ! hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<allen> I'm bored
<toNanN> Hi
<soreau> allen: boredom in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<cyanide> hi
<soreau> hi cyanide
<cyanide> what's the channel for ubuntu on ps3?
<dehqan> airtonix:  how to get info for a .deb file like /asd/aasa.deb
<Krai> hi
<afya> i have problem with synaptic package manager i'm running ubuntu version 9.04 when i try to install cheese i can't find the package to install it
<Krai> what is the name of | ? pipe ?
<clickme> hi everyone
<metalfan_> im on 8.04 and i would like to chroot to 9.10          sudo chroot /mnt/otherubuntu/ /bin/bash     results in         chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied        why?
<erUSUL> Krai: yes
<Krai> 10X
<devdz> guys how can i show in shell all my pc devices ?
<airtonix> dehqan, man apt-query
<erUSUL> devdz: sudo lshw -short
<clickme> is there a place besides the forums where i can post all my problems in cuz
<afya> i have problem with synaptic package manager i'm running ubuntu version 9.04 when i try to install cheese i can't find the package to install it
<basajaun> orson the document you have suggested is not usable by someone of my ability
<devdz> thanks erUSUL
<afya> i have problem with synaptic package manager i'm running ubuntu version 9.04 when i try to install cheese i can't find the package to install it
<dehqan> airtonix: no such app on ubuntu apt-query
<afya> please, i have problem with synaptic package manager i'm running ubuntu version 9.04 when i try to install cheese i can't find the package to install it
<mithradir> hi guys
<clickme> hi
<mithradir> anyone can help me about subtitle text coding?
<afya> any one can answer me please
<afya> any one can answer me please
<afya> i have problem with synaptic package manager i'm running ubuntu version 9.04 when i try to install cheese i can't find the package to install it
<Krai> afya you can install with "sudo install cheese"
<Krai> type this in terminal
<jake1> hey room
<Krai> sooorry :)
<Krai> sudo apt-get install cheese
<metalfan_> afya : relax....nobody cares if you cry like a little baby
<Krai> afya
<InsaneMonkey02> Hi. I need some help. On the panel at the top of the screen in Ubuntu, what are those three small horizontal lines that are stacked on each other?
<Krai> type this in termina : "sudo apt-get install cheese
<jake1> im having trouble w/ my sound when the system starts up the do do do dum thing that ubuntu does when it loads but if i try to play muisc or any thing like pandora it comes out all static
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Anyway, does anyone know anything about the vga_reset tool and any other ways to reset a messed up gfx card without rebooting?
<airtonix> dehqan, i mean dpkg-query
<InsaneMonkey02> I clicked remove from panel on those three little lines and now all of my icons on the panel have disappeared. How do I get them back?
<mithradir> anyone can help me here if not plz give me a tip about coding text in subtitles
<afya> krari: it says that E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<afya> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> subtitle text coding?
<mithradir> yes
<Stargaze> InsaneMonkey02, right click on the panel, add to panel, choose window list
<mithradir> i have a problem using greek subs
<Stargaze> afya, you have opened two download manager simultaneously
<jake1> pusle audio and alsamixer seem to be present
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mithradir: Are you using UTF-8 compatible tools?
<afya> may be
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: proaabaly you removed the notification area; add it again
<InsaneMonkey02> No, it wasn't that. It looked like if you took 3 I 's and stacked them horizontally on each other. Pidgin, HIDPoint, the volume control, and some other stuff were up there and now it's not.
<Stargaze> close one of them, afya
<mithradir> i think i do
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02:  right click on the panel, add to panel, choose notification area
<skyride> hey, just a very quick question if someone could help me
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<afya> thanks
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ask it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<skyride> is there any simple way to give priority to eth1 (wifi) over eth0 (ethernet) for outgoing connections?
<mithradir> CoJaBo-Aztec:i think i do
<HowardtheDuck> how would I go about resizing my ubuntu and ntfs partitions?  I'd like to allocate more to my ntfs
<HowardtheDuck> whats say ye
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mithradir: What goes wrong when you try?
<afya> do i can install any package by this command sudo apt-get install
<InsaneMonkey02> Now how do I get the window list gone?
<chupizz_> Hi all
<chupizz_> говорит кто-то по русски?
<mithradir> CoJaBo-Aztec:i'm using vlc for watching movies and i did change the prefernces i must
<IdleOne> !ru | chupizz_
<ubottu> chupizz_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HowardtheDuck> totem for movies
<HowardtheDuck> hey, how would I go about resizing my ubuntu and ntfs partitions?  I'd like to allocate more to my ntfs
<IdleOne> !gparted | HowardtheDuck
<ubottu> HowardtheDuck: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mithradir> and when i load the subs it's  like this "#$%^" something like that
<HowardtheDuck> sweet
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, 1) load live cd up 2) run gparted 3) ??? 4) profit?
<Stargaze> HowardtheDuck, boot from a live cd and run gparted
<HowardtheDuck> is it pretty retard easy?
<HowardtheDuck> for a dumbass like me
<meero> how to protect samba shares?
<IdleOne> HowardtheDuck: ummm those terms are not appreciated or welcome but yes it is pretty easy
<airtonix> HowardtheDuck, im not sure make sure you dont touch the  button labeled 'explode computer'
<Stargaze> !samba| meero
<ubottu> meero: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dehqan> airtonix:  also dpkg-query does not show info of /ssdad/sdsadad.deb
<IdleOne> HowardtheDuck: just make sure you defrag the NTFS and backup any data you don't want to lose just in case
<Cyber_Akuma> I downloaded a package but I don't understand how to install it, there is an install file called install, but I don't understand how to run it
<Stargaze> Cyber_Akuma, what's the package?
<Cyber_Akuma> Avira Antivirus for linux, its to scan the windows partition
<ubuntu> what is the release date of ubuntu 10.4?
<Stargaze> Cyber_Akuma, try sudo apt-get install clamav
<meero> Stargaze: what?
<kostkon> !lucid | ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> clamav didnt help
<ubottu> ubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Stargaze> ubuntu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<abhi_nav> Cyber_Akuma: if i install antivirus, then I want it to scan pen driver. but i dont want it to screw up my system resources, ram, etc
<abhi_nav> Cyber_Akuma: is it possible?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fail
<Cyber_Akuma> Im new to linux, you might want to ask someone else
<abhi_nav> Cyber_Akuma: ok
<abhi_nav> If i install antivirus, then I want it to scan pen driver. but i dont want it to screw up my system resources, ram, etc
<abhi_nav> is it possible?
<Cyber_Akuma> Stargaze: so how do I start the install script? I tried \. install (is that right?) but it didnt do anything
<guest1> Can someone tell me what the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a" does?
<Stargaze> Cyber_Akuma, try ./configure
<devdz> when i type : lc v4l2:// :v4l-vdev="/dev/video0" :v4l-adev="/dev/audio2" my webcam works but  i dont find it when i type lshw - short ... how i install it ?
<IdleOne> guest1: it configures -all the packages that need to be
<ckw> Anyone willing to look over these iptables rules for me?  I'll admit to not completely understanding iptables and don't want to lock myself out: http://pastebin.com/M3z4JVt1
<{Mikey}> Ok, Im having a bit of difficulty, I dont know how to add Windows 7 to GRUB. I dont understand hd(0,0) and those things :s
<ckw> Trying to allow ports 80/443, rate limit port 22, and drop everything else
<guest1> IdleOne: Is this a way to get packages to their original settings?
<ubuntu> when v10.4  expected to be released?
<|bIt|> i have an old pc with P4-2,8GHz CPU, 2GB RAM an a x850xt from ati. the radeon-driver works very well for the most things but if i start a game (e.g. supertuxkart) it runs very, very slowly. the tenth part of the seconds run as slow as half of the seconds.. where could be the root of this problem? with glxgears i getca. 19,000 frames in 5 seconds. as soon as i start opera for example i get below 400 frames until i close it.
<guest1> ubuntu: April 29th
<overmind> guest1: Removing their configurations files
<vegar_> around april perhaps?
<{Mikey}> Can someone help me add Windows 7 to grub?
<ubuntu> very close!
<Stargaze> guest1, it repairs broken packages
<IdleOne> guest1: sometimes for one reason or another a package might not get "installed" properly that command will continue/complete the install --reconfigure I believe will set it back to defaults but don't quote me on that
<overmind> !lucid | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Cyber_Akuma> there is no file called configure
<guest1> Thanks guys
<Cyber_Akuma> but I found out what I wa sdoing wrong now thanks to you
<Cyber_Akuma> I was supposed to use ./install
<ckw> Anyone willing to look over these iptables rules for me?  I'll admit to not completely understanding iptables and don't want to lock myself out: http://pastebin.com/M3z4JVt1
<ckw> Trying to allow ports 80/443, rate limit port 22, and drop everything else
<{Mikey}> Can someone help me add Windows 7 to grub?
<Stargaze> !grub| {Mikey}
<ubottu> {Mikey}: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Cyber_Akuma> MikeyG The os prober in the latest version of grub should find it autonatically
<{Mikey}> I know. But I dont understand hd(0,0) and those things one bit
<{Mikey}> or else, I wouldnt gave come here.
<Cyber_Akuma> So grub insn't already installed?
<MiMundoYYo> wow Cyber_Akuma still around here lol
<ubuntu> Mikey: workaround- first restore to win7 boot then repair your grub install from the live cd
<amper> Привет всем русскоговорящим!
<IdleOne> !ru | amper
<ubottu> amper: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Stargaze> !ru| amper
<GeekSquid> ckw: installing apache and apache with ssl and openssh-server will open those ports, and provide the appropriate services for those ports, not sure you would want to inadvertntly open them without having a server behind them
<{Mikey}> GRUB is installed
<{Mikey}> but no windows 7, and currently im on livecd
<|bIt|> has someone an idea where i can search for my selfe for the root of my problem?
<ckw> GeekSquid, Obviously there will be servers behind them
<ckw> and by default, they are all open
<|bIt|> this would be very nice
<ckw> I am trying to lock down everything else
<MiMundoYYo> [|bIt|] whats your problem?
<|bIt|> i have an old pc with P4-2,8GHz CPU, 2GB RAM an a x850xt from ati. the radeon-driver works very well for the most things but if i start a game (e.g. supertuxkart) it runs very, very slowly. the tenth part of the seconds run as slow as half of the seconds.. where could be the root of this problem? with glxgears i getca. 19,000 frames in 5 seconds. as soon as i start opera for example i get below 400 frames until i close it.
<|bIt|> as i wrote above ;)
<MiMundoYYo> what does ps -all show?
<Stargaze> all the processes
<MiMundoYYo> before, during and after the slowdown
<MiMundoYYo> [Stargaze] afaik it also shows the memory and cpu usage right?
<|bIt|> ah.. okay... i will check this
<Stargaze> MiMundoYYo, try ps -e | less
<|bIt|> MiMundoYYo: im not in front of the pc, right now..
<ckw> GeekSquid, Do those rules look like they would work, or not?
<Stargaze> for memory, try free
<|bIt|> i will do so...
<Condoulo> on GNOME, how would I be able to set a different wallpaper on each different monitor?
<|bIt|> thank you.. i will be back in some minuteS
<Stargaze> Condoulo, not possible
<the_booie> i'm running ubuntu 9.04, and need help with boinc for the cli
<Stargaze> !boinc
<MiMundoYYo> i remember Stargaze that i was once shown a program that was like task manager; dynamically and on the spot/instally updated cpu/memory usage
<MiMundoYYo> do you know the program?
<orson> MiMundoYYo: htop
<the_booie> how do you run boinc from the cli with ubuntu ?
<Condoulo> Stargaze, not even through a 3rd-party package?
<Stargaze> MiMundoYYo, try gnome-system-monitor
<MiMundoYYo> install htop...
<MiMundoYYo> it was in the terminal where this info was shown Stargaze
<Stargaze> Condoulo, try http://gtk-apps.org/
<MiMundoYYo> it wasnt a gnome frontend
<abhi_nav> If i install antivirus, then I want it to scan pen driver. but i dont want it to screw up my system resources, ram, etc. Is it possible?
<IdleOne> the_booie: #boinc will be able to help you with that
<MiMundoYYo> it was sometghing similar orson; no colors and alot cleaner more simple
<MiMundoYYo> but i guess htop is ok...................
<orson> MiMundoYYo: top
<GeekSquid> ckw: I don't see a problem with your iptables, although, by default, there are no open ports on the eth interface, while there may be on the loopback interface, the loopback interface is only so the computer can communicate with itself
<Guest61916> Did /etc/fstab move in 8.04.2 LTS?
<MiMundoYYo> getting there lol orson
<the_booie> IdleOne, thanks man didn't know they had a chan for it
<MiMundoYYo> is there a less version of top?
<MiMundoYYo> or paramters/options
<researcher1> I cant install any software
<MiMundoYYo> to show less
<GeekSquid> Guest61916: uh, no ... why aren't you seeing it?
<IdleOne> the_booie: if there is no channel for it on freenode, you don't want to use it :) hehe
<MiMundoYYo> [researcher1] are you root?
<abhi_nav> !details | researcher1
<overmind> researcher1: For example what do you want to install?
<ubottu> researcher1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GeekSquid> ^^^ericboehs
<riahc3> ah feels good to have my nick again
<ericboehs> Did /etc/fstab move in 8.04.2 LTS?
<warchicken> Hi all
<abhi_nav> hi
<warchicken> I finnaly found how to use this irc thing
<researcher1> abhi_nav I am sending details but dont know how to save the error report
<warchicken> Am I at the right place to ask some questions ?
<riahc3> [warchicken] yes
<warchicken> ok
<guntbert> warchicken: for ubuntu support : yes
<ALVARO> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<researcher1> how can I paste the error report of software installation?
<abhi_nav> researcher1 use paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> !screenshot | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<GeekSquid> ericboehs: no , can't you see it, it should be there, it is on my 8.04.4 box , which if you have updated would be the version you'd be at, plus any security updates
<warchicken> I want to install Ubuntu on a win xp pc, I installed fedora before on a pc but something went wrong with the graphic drivers
<guntbert> !paste | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhi_nav> oh yah screenshot
<warchicken> Can someone answer me some questions?
<warchicken> please.
<abhi_nav> warchicken: ask your question
<GeekSquid> !ask | warchicken
<ubottu> warchicken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warchicken> Ok.
<overmind> abhi_nav, GeekSquid: he asked
<abhi_nav> overmind; no he ddnt
<overmind> ops, no, I missread
<warchicken> Can I just keep my drivers when installing ubuntu over a new partition witouth keeping the old ?
<abhi_nav> ????
<dassouki> chrome doesn't exit full screen mode
<GeekSquid> warchicken: ubuntu does not use windows drivers... the best way to test your machine is to boot with the liveCD and see how it responds
<dassouki> and i can't move or resize it
<warchicken> I want to format win xp and install ubuntu on it. will it keep the drivers network/gpu
<warchicken> ok
<ericboehs> GeekSquid: Thanks I'll sudo su to see it
<IdleOne> dassouki: that is a chrome issue not ubuntu related
<Stargaze> dassouki, F11
<dassouki> Stargaze: F11 doesn't do anything, just tries to go out
<dassouki> and then goes back in
<researcher1> I have paste software installation failure report here http://paste.ubuntu.com/389722/ Please help me install
<IdleOne> but yeah F11 like Stargaze said
<GeekSquid> erciboehs: sudo su can be dangerous ... use sudo -i to become root
<warchicken> So when I try the cd and boot linux from it and I have internet, it workd?
<Frustrated> egh, this is driving me up the wall, I can't connect to my school's wifi, dmesg reveals "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)" my wireless nic is "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection" according to lspci
<abhi_nav> warchicken: yes net wll work
<Frustrated> i can connect to every other network i've tried, including wep and wpa networks, but not my school's...
<warchicken> ok, my fedora gpu drivers do not work, what can cause it ?
<Stargaze> Frustrated, maybe it's a WEP key issue
<jake1> my laptop has no sound it comes out static...but it has the jingle at startup
<jimlovell777> using the command line how can I convert a wep passphrase to a hex key?
<GeekSquid> warchicken: we don't support fedora, try it with the ubuntu disk and see how it goes, you don't have to commit until you Install,
<warchicken> Does anyone know how to install flash/illustrator/dreamweaver/photoshop on ubuntu,? wine ?
<riahc3> maybe Frustrated you are blocked by MAC
<warchicken> Ok, geek, thanks
<erUSUL> !appdb | warchicken
<ubottu> warchicken: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<riahc3> [warchicken] wine db will tell you how
<IdleOne> warchicken: the fact that those drivers are writter for fedora is a start
<IdleOne> written*
<warchicken> Ok, thanks al
<warchicken> nvidia support for fedora is a joke
<dehqan> How to know for example package /sd/s/d.deb is got from karmic repository or jaunty ?
<blakkheim> warchicken: flash has a native linux version, all the other things you listed do not
<warchicken> I meant the program flash, not the add on for sites
<Stargaze> !nl| warchicken
<ubottu> warchicken: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<riahc3> debs arent used any more as a standard in karmic i believe...........
<blakkheim> riahc3: uh
<warchicken> Thanks
<warchicken> Ill go there
<IdleOne> riahc3: since when?
<blakkheim> riahc3: debs are the way debian packages are put together, why wouldn't ubuntu use them?
<orson> riahc3: what do you think IS used then?
<riahc3> i thought know although extension was being used since 9.10+
<IdleOne> riahc3: you got that info wrong :) but we forgive you
<afya> how can i install package from channel
<GeekSquid> dehqan: you really souldn't be mixing repos, did you upgrade? if so ubuntu will drop the Jaunty deb's and just use the Karmic ones, while keeping your configs intact
<riahc3> my mistake :)
<IdleOne> afya: from channel?
<riahc3> [dehqan] most debs install on all debian systems
<IdleOne> afya: can you explain what you want to do exactly please?
<riahc3> i dont think there will be a direct problem if it is more 8.04 or 9.10
<riahc3> no promises though :)
<orson> riahc3: fail again
<afya> when i try to install compiz it says : Same version is available in a software channel
<afya> You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead.
<guntbert> researcher1: I don't see the command you used. What was it?
<riahc3> [orson] there are generic debs like generic bins
<riahc3> right?
<IdleOne> riahc3: Please don't spread misinformation, well intentioned as you may be
<riahc3> or generic kernels
<orson> riahc3: compiled with completly different libs, changing deps etc.pp
<IdleOne> packages from older version can break things and the reverse is also true
<GeekSquid> riahc3: each subsequent version is dependent on versions of libraries that need to be upgraded from version to version, but the repositories fix this because it makes all dependencies available in one place for each version
<orson> riahc3: they "can" work, but most likely they won't do
<riahc3> of course, but in general cases..........
<riahc3> bins for example
<orson> riahc3: not even in general cases
<|bIt|> so everything i could see is that got nearly 100%... this is very hard if i can see some ai-cars, the game runs a little bit faste when i am on the pole positon ;)
<riahc3> arent for ubuntu/debian/etc
<riahc3> they are released as is
<afya> You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead.
<|bIt|> i mean the cpu got 100%
<researcher1> please help install http://imagebin.org/87787 screenshots here
<riahc3> of course from the reporsitories you only get the ones for your distro but
<orson> riahc3: we're talking about debs
<riahc3> yes, that is the recommendation
<afya> when i try to install compiz it says : Same version is available in a software channel
<riahc3> [orson] understood :)
<afya> You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead.
<riahc3> [afya] i perfer compling and installing it from source personally......
<IdleOne> afya: so install from Synaptic ( software channel )
<riahc3> [|bIt|] you cannot do the test and at the same time tell use the results?
<asad2005> I have some videos in .wmv format and wanted to convert them for ipod/iphone. I tried ffmpeg -i file.wmv -f mp4 -acodec mp2 `pwd`/file.mp4 but when i tried them ituens does not recoginize them but they are playable under ubuntu
<afya> wher i van find  Synaptic ( software channel )
<afya> where i can find  Synaptic ( software channel )
<|bIt|> riahc3: no, soryy
<IdleOne> afya: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<IdleOne> afya: in the menu at top left of your screen, if you are using default ubuntu
<riahc3> [|bIt|] well......... kernel version, distro, has this always happened?
<afya> i ca't find any package in Synaptic package manager
<ZykoticK9> asad2005, due to a "bug" ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900 ) ffmpeg does not support AAC audio - thus it is NOT able to create MP4 files correctly right now - you might want to check out Handbrake as an alternative
<riahc3> [|bIt|] can i ask why cant you do this at the same time to give us results? if it is your other os, just install a irc client. if it is a friends, vnc it.
<IdleOne> afya: put compiz in the search box
<Solar_Flare> hi
<riahc3> hello Solar_Flare
<afya> nothing appeared
<|bIt|> riahc3: this is a problem since there is a ubuntu on this pc kubuntu 9.10... with every kernelversion since the start of 9.10
<Solar_Flare> Has anyone here ever tried to install ubuntu alongsid with bt4 to harddrive?
<riahc3> but what kernel version are you currently running?
<IdleOne> afya: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<afya> 9.04
<erUSUL> !info arista | asad2005
<Stargaze> what is bt4?
<ubottu> asad2005: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3+repack-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 189 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<riahc3> stargate backtrack4
<riahc3> :S
<riahc3> it is based on debian
<Solar_Flare> na, ubuntu 8.10
<IdleOne> and not supported here
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Solar_Flare> IdleOne: Thx, I know.
<Stargaze> lorenzo, it's /join #ubuntu-it
<afya> IdleOne: ?
<|bIt|> riahc3: this would mean some work on this pc.... thats barely possible now
<Solar_Flare> IdleOne: But asking, if anyone on the ubuntu channel  ever installed ubuntu 8.10 along with 9.10 is an idea
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/389730/
<bbthebman> Hello, I have a dell mini 910 and just reinstalled ubuntu netbook remix 9.10, i can not connect to my wireless network, how can i? (it worked fine before)
<sivang> ^^^^^^ i tried removing and purging mysql-common
<sivang> nd reinstalled it
<IdleOne> afya: type in terminal sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cyber_Akuma> clamav on ubuntu scans for windows viruses right?
<riahc3> when you are doing nothing
<sivang> and still getting this error
<Solar_Flare> bbthebman: erro?
<riahc3> it is impossible?
<riahc3> :S
<guntbert> !enter | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<overmind> Cyber_Akuma: Yes
<Stargaze> Cyber_Akuma, ye
<lun4tic> Hi, does anyone know how to get lucidity-0.5 Theme installed under karmic?
<Stargaze> s
<IdleOne> Solar_Flare: yeah that is fine I guess. I was just saying backtrack is not supported :)
<mxparson> hi all
<overmind> !theme | lun4tic
<ubottu> lun4tic: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sivang> ubottu: okay, but what about an answer to my question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stargaze> lun4tic, you find it on gnome-look.org
<riahc3> [IdleOne] why isnt it? i mean debian/ubuntu/backtrack4.............it is like a uncle that wont take care of its niece's son
<riahc3> its all family :P
<lun4tic> overmind: i allready tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-lucid-proposed-community-themes-in-karmicjauntyintrepid.html and the lucidity theme from gnome-look.org but it says that the package is not a theme package
<Cyber_Akuma> Strange how I had to use -r to make it scan sbdirectories
<Cyber_Akuma> otherwise it just scanned root
<guntbert> afya: please !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<|bIt|> now the problem ist to figure out WHY supertuxkart needs 100% CPU... maybe its a problem with 3d-accelleration, but glxgears gets 19.000 in 5 seconds
<bbthebman> so anyone know how to make it work
<riahc3> i mean yeah he wont know much about the son but he wil know it is family
<IdleOne> afya: also look in System > Preferences > Appearance and click on the Visual effects tab, select the Extra button
<guntbert> riahc3: don't argue here please
<duffydack> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<riahc3> [guntbert] just saying a opinion :)
<lun4tic> so something must be wrong with the package. no download errors so how do i get it installed? no readme in there that tells me to compile something or something like that
<bbthebman> so any ideas?
<bbthebman> i need internet
<IdleOne> riahc3: it is not supported because of libs and codecs that are installed by default and for other legal reasons
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!
<GeekSquid> !hi | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lun4tic> talking about http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Lucidity?content=119885 this package
<IdleOne> riahc3: may I message you?
<grobda24> How do I stop Xorg server ? Ubottu advice is outdated.
<Solar_Flare> IdleOne: Legal reasons like?
<afya> guntbert: what do you mean about pastebin
 * grobda24 outdated for Karmic that is
<guntbert> !pastebin | afya
<ubottu> afya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> Solar_Flare: probably related to copyright laws and such I don't know all the reasons
<chiiiiiz> I have 2 disks with various partitions... My PC is a dualboot Ubuntu / ubuntustudio (with rt kernel), and I would like these partitions to be readable and writable by both profiles... I have them mounted in media... but there are still rights on them, and only one profile can write in them... I guess this is a remain of my former setup... In fstab, what options, shall I give to these partitions to be able to write on them fully from both sides?
<GeekSquid> lun4tic: and you installed murrine-themes?
<riahc3> [IdleOne] sure...
 * Stargaze uses murrine7
<Solar_Flare> IdleOne: I am not aware, that there is any copyright protected material in bt.
<chiiiiiz> so far, the only options I have is defaults 0 0
<IdleOne> Solar_Flare: point is that it is not supported here.
<Solar_Flare>  but ubuntu 8.10 is?
<guntbert> Solar_Flare: what is your problem?
<blueghost> ==>babel
<Solar_Flare> Well, I install bt4 and then ubutnu karmic. And then bt4 fails at booting
<lun4tic> GeekSquid: yes i did install the engine
<Stargaze> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Stargaze> Solar_Flare, type /join #backtrack-linux
<guntbert> Solar_Flare: does grub see it and try to start it?
<lun4tic> GeekSquid: it still says "»Lucidity-0.5« scheint kein gültiges Thema zu sein." (something like: »Lucidity-0.5« doesn't seam to be a valid Theme)
<Solar_Flare> grub sees it, and tries to start it.
<Solar_Flare> Stargaze: thx, already there.
<Solar_Flare> since it seems to be a kernel related problem and the kernel is ubuntu 8.10, i think some people here might have an idea too.
<guntbert> Solar_Flare: then I'd say it is an issue with backtrack - so please ask in #backtrack-linux
<Stargaze> lun4tic, then it seems that what you want is not possible
<riahc3> did bit leave?
<zoLevDotCom>  ;)
<bbthebman> any way to get me wireless internet
<lun4tic> Stargaze: why? is the theme to "new" for karmic?
<Stargaze> it guess so, lun
<lun4tic> -.-
<riahc3> why the hell is the aircrack-ng so messed up these days? :S
<Solar_Flare> riahc3: messed up?
<lun4tic> where are the "upgrade your system to look like the next gen OS" packages like they hat in the windows world... ;)
<riahc3> yes
<riahc3> nothing loads
<guntbert> riahc3: please restrict yourself to support questions/answers
<Stargaze> lun4tic, i'm also unable to install it
<zebziggle> Trying to add windows printer, but keeps asking for authentication. There is no authentication on this printer. Suggestions?
<guntbert> afya: after using pastebin you have to tell us the url you get :-)
<riahc3> [zebziggle]
<riahc3> the aut is your computers name and user
<jake1> hey room can someone help me w/ my sound problem?
<riahc3> Computername\user
<riahc3> [jake1] say what the problem is
<Stargaze> lun4tic, try using 'ubuntu testdrive' to test 10.4 Lucid (you find it on google)
<zebziggle> riah3: the printers computername/user or my client machine (the ubuntu box)?
<jake1> it is all staticy after it gets through the ubuntu log on when it boots up the ding ding ding thing is fine
<riahc3> if your user name in Windows is abc
<riahc3> and your windows pc is named computer
<riahc3> it would be
<riahc3> computer\abc
<zebziggle> gotcha ... thanks for the clarification ... I'll try that.
<dehqan> How to know for example package /sd/s/d.deb is got from karmic repository or jaunty ?
<guntbert> !enter | riahc3
<ubottu> riahc3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<misteredia> what's????????????
<misteredia> yes!!!!
<misteredia> ok
<misteredia> ok
<GeekSquid> dehquan not sure what you mean by /sd/s/d/deb ... what package?
<misteredia> quelqu'un pourrais m'aider!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GeekSquid> !fr | misteredia
<ubottu> misteredia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<chiiiiiz> is it possible to modify the identifier of a user ? I have remove a user that was 1000, I have only one now which is 1001...
<zebziggle> @riahc3: the user account doesn't have a password assigned to it and the authentication box doesn't appear to like that.
<riahc3> dont enter a password
<riahc3> if i understand correctly
<riahc3> you have a ubuntu box
<zebziggle> authentication fails
<riahc3> and a windows box with a printer with it
<zebziggle> correct
<riahc3> thru samba when you connect, it should ask for auth
<zebziggle> it doesn't ... only when I try to print
<riahc3> so when you try to print
<zebziggle> I can browse the printer without issue
<riahc3> it ask for auth
<timboy> trying to replace a failed raid1 hard drive and when I try to copy over the partition tables from sdb to sda I get bash: /dev/sda: Permission denied... Using command sfdisk -d /dev/sdb | /dev/sda
<zebziggle> correct
<riahc3> computername\username
<riahc3> are you part of a domain?
<riahc3> where it says user
<riahc3> you type
<zebziggle> nope
<riahc3> computername\username
<bbthebman> sorry i got disconected
<zebziggle> yes, correct
<macman_>  anyone use dd_resuce to rip scratched dvd's ?
<riahc3> and in the password you leave it blank
<bbthebman> so any help with conect to wireless network?
<RedNifre> Hey folks! Do you know of a german ubuntu support channel?
<zebziggle> yes
<guntbert> riahc3: please don't press <enter> so often - you are scrolling the channel - and please use the nick of the person you are talking to
<Stargaze> RedNifre, type /join #ubuntu-de
<RedNifre> thanks.
<mxparson> hi all how to install the gcc on ubuntu?
<rsk> mxparson apt-get install build-essentials afaik
<Stargaze> mxparson, it's in synaptic
<kostkon> !info build-essential | mxparson
<kostkon> :/
<webus> hi!
<ubottu> mxparson: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<guntbert> !hi | webus
<ubottu> webus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mxparson> thanks
<Cerbero> hi, problems with my new video card. ATI HD 5850. how set drivers? natives or proprietary is the same, need only it works!
<riahc3> try this zebziggle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<riahc3> Cerbero?
<lun4tic> Hey it works :D New Themes from Lucid in Karmic --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8924558
<rabbit> one file asks me to save/open the file and the other displays the phpinfo(). how do i solve this?
<Cerbero> riahc3, i dont know how set it
<lun4tic> but relog needed and ubuntu-mono as depency
<guntbert> rabbit: about what are you talking?
<rabbit> php
<riahc3> you should be able to install the vendor drivers
<guntbert> rabbit: please ask in ##php
<SpaceGhostC2C> rabbit: it is a problem in ubuntu?
<rabbit> guntbert: its overloaded
<riahc3> [rabbit] exactly...........i understand something about php
<riahc3> but :S
<ironfoot495> how to install pear on ubuntu 9.10
<riahc3> lol
<Cerbero> i tried in other chanel, we had problems with vendor ones
<lun4tic> is anyone running lucid and knows how to get the close/iconify/maximize icons to the right side of the windows again? :D
<riahc3> we are overloaded here too :P
<Stargaze> !pear
<rabbit> SpaceGhostC2C: s problem in ubuntu
<guntbert> rabbit: still - but you have to be registered to talk there
<riahc3> [lun4tic] ubuntu+1
<rabbit> guntbert: i am registerd
<GeekSquid> ironfoot495: sudo apt-get install php-pear
<avi93> i cant close java windows applets in my browser... anybody know how to solve it? help please
<SpaceGhostC2C> rabbit: what's up?
<zebziggle> riahc3 ... thx, will do
<riahc3> but anyhow some customize button shoud help
<ironfoot495> ok thanx
<guntbert> rabbit: but not identified at the moment
<Cerbero> riahc3, i have to clean current drivers, clean xorg.conf and find right configuration
<Stargaze> ironfoot495, php-pear is in the repo's
<rabbit> guntbert: yeap. wht shld i do
<rabbit> SpaceGhostC2C: great. from u r side?
<DanDare> Hello. I booted Ubuntu8 Live CD; installed smbfs; mounted a Samba share located in another machine on LAN. Im getting permission errors while trying to copy files to the Samba mount point, why? I mounted it with the Samba user and password accordingly. The shared directories have the right permissions for the Samba user. What's going on? P.S. Im able to copy files to the share when using windowz without problem.
<guntbert> rabbit: identify to services :-)
<Stargaze> DanDare, type /join #ubuntu-server
<rabbit> guntbert: what services? i have two files, both same but with different names
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<DanDare> Stargaze:  this is really a ubuntu-server question ?
<Frustrated> is there an easy way to change my wireless MAC address? someone suggested earlier that my MAC may be blocked, for whatever reason
<rabbit> guntbert: one shows me phpinfo() the other asks me to save/open hws this possible?
<DanDare> Stargaze: Im not using Ubuntu-server just Ubuntu 8 Live cd
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<guntbert> rabbit: to be able to talk in ##php you have to identify - no php support here - sorry
<Cerbero> lorenzo, ???
<Stargaze> lorenzo, type /join #ubuntu-it
<blakkheim> Frustrated: man ifconfig
<Frustrated> blakkheim: first thing i did, the only thing that matches 'mac' is 'machines', are you sure the right information is in there?
<rabbit> guntbert: how to join with services?
<blakkheim> Frustrated: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> rabbit: /msg nickserv <yourpassword>
<guntbert> !register | rabbit
<ubottu> rabbit: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<dehqan> we have list of packages with their version how to know if one package is from jaunty repo or karmic repo , for example a package with version of 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7
<dehqan> we have list of packages with their version how to know if one package is from jaunty repo or karmic repo , for example a package with version of 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7
<guntbert> dehqan: don't mix versions
<JaneSmith> Frustrated: I didn't see it either.  I want to spoof my MAC address too....time to google it
<dehqan> mixed before now solution
<GeekSquid> dehqun: what package?
<Frustrated> JaneSmith: just found it, i believe it's 'hw class address' in the ifconfig man page
<rabbit> its not accepting the password, hws is it possible?
<zebziggle> riahc3: solved ... UNC name was slightly wrong. Refined down to printer level and not computer level ... no more prompt for auth. Thx for your help!
<JaneSmith> Frustrated: thanks...let me read that part again
<riahc3> [zebziggle] np
<riahc3> [JaneSmith] spoof your mac? macchanger
<guntbert> dehqan: give an example of such a package
<rabbit> invalid password in NickServ
<guntbert> rabbit: please /join #freenode for further help with your nick
<Frustrated> riahc3: can't install packages here, trying to get on the darn wifi at my school... it seems to be the only network that I can't connect to...
<rabbit> guntbert: if i have to join i give the same password, how will that accept there and not in
<rabbit> ##php?
<JaneSmith> riahc3: Not sure if "ifconfig hw class address" will spoof my MAC address like I want it to...guess I have to test it out w/ wireshark
<GeekSquid> Frustrated: you might want to talk to the IT guys at your school, they might be seeing you as a threat
<JaneSmith> riach3: i'll read up on macchanger...ty
<ironfoot495> GeekSquid: is there any other configurations I need to install?
<guntbert> rabbit: #freenode is open - no need to be registered there at the moment
<kiita> ola?
<guntbert> !es | kiita
<ubottu> kiita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<riahc3> [Frustrated] did you ask about if it is mac filtered?
<rabbit> guntbert: it says "need to identidy with service" whts this?
<GeekSquid> ironfoot495: what are you trying to run with pear?
<kiita> cmo?
<riahc3> [JaneSmith] np
<ironfoot495> I'm going to run oop script.
<guntbert> rabbit: #freenode?
<rabbit> guntbert: but with the same password i am able to chat in #ubuntu?
<ironfoot495> along with php scripts.
<guntbert> rabbit: no need to identify for #freenode (as far as I know) - just type /join #freenode
<Frustrated> GeekSquid: I would really hope not, in fact not being able to connect to their network has made me cause more mischief than not...
<ironfoot495> GeekSquid: or is that enough to get the job done.
<Zen_Clark> The sun-java6-jdk package is broken. Any easy way to fix it?
<rabbit> o god somany problems with linux
<dehqan> guntbert: like /sad//ddd/sss.deb
<ironfoot495> GeekSquid: you haven't responded I guess I take that as a yes.
<GeekSquid> ironfoot495: so you'll need php5 php-compat php-odbc ... patience dude , I have to research some stuff
<guntbert> dehqan: local debs - hmmmm - no idea sorry - I thought you were talking about installed versions
<Frustrated> what's the best way to cleanly and temporarily stop network manager from screwing with my network interfaces?
<ironfoot495> oh ok I'll install what you just suggested!
<ali__> hi all
<dehqan> hi
<ali__> how r u
<overmind> !ot | ali__
<ubottu> ali__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ironfoot495> GeekSquid: php-adbc I couldn't install?
<chupizz> как перейти на русский сервер?
<overmind> !ru | chupizz
<ubottu> chupizz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ironfoot495> odbc sorry!!!
<GeekSquid> Zen_Clark: sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-jdk ... you also need sun-java6-bin , and probably sun-java6-plugin ... eclipse is also a tool you'll prolly want if you are developing in java
<lantizia> Hey with "Windows Explorer" in list mode I can add new columns to check things like resolution, or video codec in a folder filled with videos (as well as lots of other information)... I don't see anything similar in nautilus for adding extra columns, am I missing something?
<riahc3> eclipse = fail. codeblocks = win
<Zen_Clark> GeekSquid: All I need is that package. I'm just compiling a Java program for the Wave Protocol.
<Zen_Clark> GeekSquid: I actually greatly dislike Java.
<riahc3> [Zen_Clark] thats 2 of us
<riahc3> i fucking hate Java
<lantizia> ah OK I do see View | Visible Columns... but theres no options for anything file type specific (like with pictures you might care about dimensions)
<tp43_> lantizia, what other infi, I never knew
<guntbert> !language | riahc3
<ubottu> riahc3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<riahc3> [ubottu] famiy friendly? :S I DOUBT any 10 year old will be in here........
<riahc3> family^
<riahc3> but
<riahc3> noted :)
<Zen_Clark> Java would be o.k if people knew how to manage memory better. But it seems like most java programs do not understand how to do it properly.
<FailPowah> is it possible to select an external usb harddrive (non-flash) as target for installation of 9.10 and make that bootable when attached (mainboard allows usb booting)
<hellupline> alguem pode me ajudar ? estou tendo problemas com "gpg" e o "quickly"
<copelco> i'm trying to install the hudson ci system (http://hudson-ci.org/debian/). where does the deb binary come from? i'm on a fresh ubuntu 9.10 install
<hellupline> someone help me? I'm having problems with "gpg" and the "fast"
<ali__> how i install real player for linux
<hellupline> someone help me? I'm having problems with "gpg" and the "quickly"
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<lantizia> Better file manager than Nautilus!?
<IdleOne> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jon-> lantizia: It's an issue with GNOME philosophy not Nautilus. Any suggestions of a different file manager AND terminal AND MSN-like client? Would seem better if I could just change the shortcut that's the only issue.
<guntbert> hellupline: I don't understand your problem - maybe #ubuntu-es is better for you?
<kaddy> holey crap... quite a few users online
<riahc3> [guntbert] he is talking portugese
<riahc3> not spansh
<riahc3> that is insulting :S
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lantizia> Jon-, no idea what your rambling about
<kaddy> rawrrrrrrrrr wazzup
<chowder> hi all, have any of you had problems with X freezing?
<IdleOne> doubt guntbert was trying to insult
<Jon-> lantizia: I want to be able to change between tabs with CTRL + tab instead of CTRL + pgup/pgdown.
<guntbert> kaddy:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<riahc3> [lantizia] alot of people dont know what other people are rambling about lol......
<Jon-> lantizia: In Empathy, termainal and nautilus.
<hellupline> guntbert  sorry, i used google translate
<lantizia> thats nice for you
<alex_smith2000> Hi, I've installed ubuntu on USB drive and want to transfer the installed system, i.e. all the packages and setting to my hard drive. any ideas?
<riahc3> alex dd
<riahc3> lol
<lantizia> hmm thunar is just as basic
<Jon-> lantizia: This is a HELP IRC channel, if you want to be an asshole go elsewhere. Why are you here?
<riahc3> dd is god
<IdleOne> Jon-: please watch the language
<chowder> alex_smith2000: a better way to do what you want is to try apt on cd
<riahc3> just pop in a live cd
<chowder> also, dd is awesome
<riahc3> dd from usb to hard drive
<Jon-> IdleOne: Sorry, I just get very irritated at people that say RTFM or judge what people are asking.
<lantizia> Jon-, you just started randomly talking to me about a completely different issue
<chowder> ^
<GeekSquid> Zen_Clark: I understand your dislike of java, yet the binary is necessary for the devkit to work, it is actually a dep
<lantizia> Jon-, if you want help don't target it at one person and expect a favourable answer
<Jon-> lantizia: I am talkig to you about the issue that I am trying to fix.
<IdleOne> Jon-: understood but kill them with kindness :)
<guntbert> hellupline: sorry for not seeing you correct language - google translate can be difficult - mabe #ubuntu-br will help better
<lantizia> Jon-, why me!?
<Jon-> lantizia: Because you replied.
<alex_smith2000> well, there are some list of  mount points and file systems specific to usb only including casper image
<IdleOne> lantizia: and Jon- lets agree to drop it and move on to support please :)
<Jon-> lantizia: Told me to "use a better file manager" without offering a name. You're just bashing, please be quiet.
<lantizia> no I didn't!
<rabbit> nickname not accepting, wht to do?
<b2p1mp> yes help someone, whats a good package to get to make my terminal look better?
<lantizia> Aaaaah we have crossed wires Jon-
<b2p1mp> or look different at least...
<lantizia> Jon-, I wasn't saying to you get a better file manager... I was asking the group if there was a better file manager
<Guest_66281>  Jon Snow?
<hellupline> guntbert  i will try
<lantizia> Because I'm finding nautilus is crap myself
<Stargaze> b2p1mp, you can c hange some settings
<guntbert> rabbit: please ask in #freenode - why did you leave?
<b2p1mp> i did make it transparent
<guntbert> hellupline: Good luck :-)
<Jon-> lantizia: Misunderstanding then I apologise.
<Guest_66281>  lantizia please dont crap yourself
<lantizia> Jon-, ditto
<b2p1mp> but i saw this one package that allow for multiple terminal windows side by side...
<Guest_66281>  its not worth it
<lantizia> Guest_66281, ?
<b2p1mp> I saw it in class, cant remember the name
<ZykoticK9> b2p1mp, terminator
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<b2p1mp> ZykoticK9 ty
<riahc3> [Jon-] wow you have asked about 10 times
<chowder> I'm using an integrated intel graphics card. Its the 82845G/GL. Xorg keeps freezing due to problems with the driver. I read online that you have to rollback to version 2.4. I tried that and was unable to set the proper resolution. Any thoughts?
<Guest_66281>  Jon- is a swinger
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<IdleOne> !ot Guest_66281
<IdleOne> !ot | Guest_66281
<ubottu> Guest_66281: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<b2p1mp> this is not a chat channel, i want to see Info
<red> whats a good screencast recording proggy?
<Jon-> riahc3: I have asked it twice now.
<IdleOne> afternoon ActionParsnip
<Stargaze> b2p1mp, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470626
<GeekSquid> red: recordmydesktop
<IdleOne> red: recordmydesktop
<red> if I wish to record my 1080p desktop and downscale it later on to like 720p or something
<chowder> red: recordmydesktop
<Guest_66281>  ubottu noted
<ActionParsnip> Red: recordmydesktop is one solusion
<b2p1mp> i will checkit ty Stargaze
<red> 4 votes recordmydesktop, note taken! :D
<ActionParsnip> Red: xvidcap is another
<red> ty
<Stargaze> red, try byzanz
<red> xvid pff :p
<red> it needs to be HD
<GeekSquid> red: you can use recordmydesktop to record the native, then downscale using avideumx
<GeekSquid> *avidemux
<red> aight
<rabbit> NickServ: (notice) Invalid password for _rabbit.
<red> just needs to be in a proper format that i can edit
<red> :)
<IdleOne> rabbit: #freenode can help you with nickserv issues
<rabbit> NickServ: (notice) Invalid password for _rabbit.
<b2p1mp> how can i change the video driver to vesa, my ati vid card has many problems, and to get above 800x600 I think i need to do this, but I really have no clue...
<behappy> I always increase /proc/sys/fs/file-max value to 30000 but I found it resited to default value 8190 why ?
<ActionParsnip> red: non-hd is a "proper" format and is full edittable
<Guest_66281>  my dell 260 keeps freezing & not installing ubuntu from cd
<GeekSquid> b2p1mp: you won't get above 800x600 with vesa
<b2p1mp> hmmm
<red> ActionParsnip: yes, what I ment by that is that I'm accustomed to screencasting, but years ago, and most software then used their own odd propietary codecs
<b2p1mp> well, when i install in safegraphic mode i can get above
<red> which didnt like to open up on most programs :)
<b2p1mp> but, on normal install not
<Guest_66281>  even after formating hard disk removing ms windows etc
<b2p1mp> so what is different about safe graphic video driver?
<Jordan_U> b2p1mp, What graphics card?
<GeekSquid> red: we don't use proprietary codecs, and for good reason
<ActionParsnip> B2p1mp: its the vesa driver which all cards can use
<b2p1mp> its very bugged if you google it, m4 rage 128MB dell inspiron 8000 lap
<chowder> b2p1mp: I'm having trouble with my graphics as well. Why not drop down to a commandline? That's what I'm doing.
<b2p1mp> ATI
<ActionParsnip> Red: most linux apps use defacto standards and open standards so you don't have to worry there
<lungan> Hello, I'm having som trouble with the lightsensor on my asus compuer, everytime i start the computer I have to edit the "ls_switch" file, because its allways on 1 when i boot, but I have to set it to 0 so my lightsensor goes of, how do I change this permanently?
<b2p1mp> how to fully exit the gui in 9.10?
<b2p1mp> i cant seem to do it>
<b2p1mp> >
<b2p1mp> ?
<chowder> b2p1mp: ctrl+alt+F1
<b2p1mp> when i do that cmd
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> b2p1mp: do you mena log out ?
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<b2p1mp> my comp goes slowly to bright white
<b2p1mp> and freezes
<b2p1mp> its known bug
<b2p1mp> with my card
<FloodBot3> b2p1mp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chowder> and then ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to the GUI
<b2p1mp> oh sorry
<ikonia> b2p1mp: then you have to wait for a fix
<ActionParsnip> B2p1mp: stop hitting the enter key so much
<GeekSquid> lorenzo /join #ubuntu-it
<airtonix> lantizia, find a filemanager to suit you? what don't you like about nautilus ?
<chowder> thunar > all
<lungan> Hello, I'm having som trouble with the lightsensor on my asus compuer, everytime i start the computer I have to edit the "ls_switch" file, because its allways on 1 when i boot, but I have to set it to 0 so my lightsensor goes of, how do I change this permanently?
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<b2p1mp> my thoughts tend to come in bursts, yeah, actually the card was bugged to begin with ATI stop supporting it long ago...
<GeekSquid> !repeat |lungan
<airtonix> lantizia, are you aware of nautilus scripts ?
<ubottu> lungan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> Lungan: bit hacky but you could make a startup script to put the right value in the file at startup
<lantizia> airtonix, it doesn't understand (chowder: and neither does thunar) extra columns like dimensions or resolution (i.e. attributes about particular file types like images or video)
<Guest_66281>  now I got ubuntu on Dell Dimension 3000 video in webpage is but no sou
<Guest_66281>  nd
<Guest_66281>  sound
<airtonix> lantizia, ah you mean the extended meta data ?
<lantizia> airstrike, yeah I guess
<airtonix> lantizia, are you referring to the search mechanisms in particular ?
<lungan> ActionParsnip, Do you have any idea why it keeps set value 1 every time i reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Guest_66281: pressing enter more doesn't get you anything except annoyed uses with you scrolling the channel
<chowder> lantizia: Nautilus just seems too heavy for me. I prefer thunar for basic file management. That or pcmanfm.
<lantizia> airtonix, yeah... basically I'd like to be able to sort by resolution - or see at a glance that all videos use the same codec etc
<b2p1mp> I figured there is a fix out there that just hasnt been reported yet so i had to ask around...
<airtonix> lantizia, ok because thats not a fault of nautilus, the culprit there is either beagle or tracker
<lantizia> chowder, too basic
<ActionParsnip> Lungan: it will be in a config file someplace but the script will make the file right
<Guest_66281>  ActionParsnip my typing sux i know
<ikonia> b2p1mp: find the bug report and check for a fix
<b2p1mp> i did read the report, i need to add to it.
<chowder> lantizia: meh, most of the time I manage my files via commandline. No need for a GUI, really.
<blakkheim> chowder: agreed
<ActionParsnip> Guest_66281: do you mean sound in flash?
<lantizia> airtonix, such options are not listed in the "Visible Columns" dialogue box... only attributes that are common to all types of files
<lungan> ActionParsnip, Ok but I have never scripted before
<Guest_66281>  im not scrollong the channel it was just 3 lines
<Guest_66281>  yes
<Guest_66281>  no sound in flash
<airtonix> ok now i see what you mean.
<Petskull> eeek!  What commands do I have with a 'grub rescue>' prompt?
<chowder> lantizia: ever try midnight commander? Its pretty full featured for a curses program
<IdleOne> Guest_66281: please stop using the enter key as punctuation. Just makes it harder to read
<Guest_66281>  movies etc play ok but with no sound
<Petskull> I have no other recourse but to plow through it and there's not 'help'
<airtonix> lantizia, i see now, but im pretty sure that it can be extended with python plugins
<Guest_66281>  IdleOne leave me alone please
<ActionParsnip> Lungan: its just a text file with #!/bin/bash as the top line then commands like you type in terminal
<b2p1mp> is there a way to startup into cmd line because my card wont allow ctrl alt f1
<lantizia> chowder, yes used it but I don't want something restricted to a terminal window! lol
<blakkheim> !attitude | Guest_66281
<ubottu> Guest_66281: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Petskull> ls works, though
<IdleOne> Guest_66281: follow the channel rules please
<IdleOne> and I will gladly leave you alone
<IdleOne> :)
<Guest_66281>  just need to know why eveything else is ok but no sound
<chowder> lantizia: I guess. I do a lot of work in the terminal so its easier for me to type tar -xz $FILE then to click around
<Mephysto> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest_66281: ok use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnasg; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ikonia> Guest_66281: ok - but please listen to what people are saying to you abou t pressing enter
<Guest_66281>  ty ActionParsnip i will try that
<b2p1mp> ActionParsnip, how can i switch to the vesa mode?
<airtonix> lantizia, ie this chap modified it to show extra kinds of dates : http://www.matijs.net/blog/2009/05/18/very-simple-nautilus-plugin-to-show-deletion-date
<ActionParsnip> Guest_66281: hint in irc: type EVERYTHING you want to say, then press enter
<b2p1mp> i did normal install last and it seems to support refresh better, but the 800x600 is difficult to deal with, with vesa i could go much higher
<airtonix> lantizia, this thread deals with someone who is modifying the context menu via nautilus-python : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574637
<ActionParsnip> B2p1mp: you can set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airtonix> !info nautilus-python
<IdleOne> intelligent clients will add the proper spacing to long paragraphs :)
<ubottu> Package nautilus-python does not exist in karmic
<b2p1mp> do i have to exit gui to change it?
<saurabh23> hi guys how can use a c/c++ editor in ubuntu
<Petskull> has anyone even *seen* a "grub rescue>" prompt before?  I hadn't
<lantizia> airtonix, in short... it can't do it... I need a better file manager thats more on par with windows explorer
<b2p1mp> cause my card i cant seem to ctrl alt f1
<ActionParsnip> B2p1mp: you can define resolutions and refresh rates in the file too
<ikonia> saurabh23: which one ?
<b2p1mp> ok
<Petskull> saurabh23, get code::blocks
<b2p1mp> ty
<aeon> you could try VIM
<blakkheim> saurabh23: vi file.c
<saurabh23> any
<Petskull> saurabh23, or you can try geany
<ikonia> saurabh23: search the package manager for one, install it, try it
<b2p1mp> i think it gave error of file in use..... last i tried to modify
<ActionParsnip> B2p1mp: you can boot to root recovery mode to edit the fiile using nano/vi etc
<saurabh23> not vi editor
<airtonix> !info python-nautilus | lantizia
<ubottu> lantizia: python-nautilus (source: nautilus-python): Python binding for Nautilus components. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 168 kB
<b2p1mp> how to boot to root recovery, sorry i am very new to this
<Petskull> http://www.geany.org/
<b2p1mp> oh nm, its on my loader menu
<Petskull> google is magic!
<ActionParsnip> B2p1mp: hold shift at boot, select recovery, select root. I suggest you read online about the file a little
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: so is jeeves
<b2p1mp> ty so much
<chowder> lantizia: what exactly are you looking for in a file manager? Linux has tons of them available. Nautilus is very full featured.
<garhol> Petskull: geany is lovely. good recommendation
<lantizia> chowder, already stated that
<champion> saurabh23
<Petskull> hey- I'm kinda desperate here.. anyone have a favorite grub emergency resource?
<ActionParsnip> Pcmanfm2 is sweeeet
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | petskull
<ubottu> petskull: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Petskull> I've recently abandoned Geany for Code::Blocks
<garhol> Petskull: not since grub2 appeared and things got a little weird on the boot front
<harissa> Salut
<Petskull> ActionParsnip, I've been there
<harissa> jai bzoinn d'aide
<guntbert> !fr | harissa
<Petskull> but there's little info on what to do when it fails
<ubottu> harissa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ActionParsnip> !fr | harissa
<harissa> Salut
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: reinstall it using the guide
<Petskull> can't
<Petskull> have to deal through it
<airtonix> lantizia, looks like it can if you're prepared to script it with that package i linked : after installing it there are examples at /usr/share/doc/python-nautilus/examples/
<harissa> I need help
<harissa> Fort ubuntu
<Petskull> got no other boot options but the HD
<harissa> fort game
<chowder> lantizia: well I'm not sure what you require in a file manager. *shrugs* I'm sure if you google around you'll find what you need.
<therealgalen> i removed firefox for truobleshooting reasons, now when i went to reinstall it, there's no package in synaptic! i'm running 9.10... what happened? i've refreshed synaptic
<b2p1mp> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: check in bios to enable other devices for booting
<b2p1mp> is yum ok to use in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<b2p1mp> you can apt yum
<b2p1mp> and get firefox from yum
<IdleOne> yeah but why
<Petskull> trust me- not booting from usb and the optical drive is hosed
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<airtonix> lantizia, /usr/share/doc/python-nautilus/examples/block-size-column.py might be of particular interest to you
<chowder> therealgalen: that's odd. It should be there. Did you disable any sources?
<Petskull> bios doesn't support booting from usb
<b2p1mp> try sudo apt-get update
<Petskull> ?
<therealgalen> chowder: i just checked that, on a whim, and in fact, they were disabled.... this is almost a totally fresh install, i'm not sure how this could have happened
<guntbert> therealgalen: could it be there is something in the "quick search" text box? that would filter what you see
<chowder> therealgalen: from a terminal do sudo apt-get update like b2p1mp said
<therealgalen> chowder: issue resolved when i re-enabled the main repository! man, i don't know how this happened...
<champion> shift
<chowder> Petskull: PXE boot, google it
<Petskull> network?
<chowder> therealgalen: lol, yea if you disable main you pretty much won't be able to install much of anything
<chowder> Petskull: yep
<jibadeeha> anyone here find the notification area icons in gnome corrupt from time to time in ubuntu 9.10
<Petskull> oi
<jibadeeha> sometimes duplicate icons
<Petskull> why do I feel this is going to hurt
<Petskull> ?
<chowder> Petskull: because it will
<chowder> its tedious
<b2p1mp> jibadeeha, what OS, what model pc?
 * Petskull swallows hard
<b2p1mp> well what model pc, i see os is 910
<therealgalen> chowder: i know that.. but the problem is the system disabled them during the 9.04 -> 9.10 update it looks like
<airtonix> lantizia, also this is exactly waht you want : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878683
<jibadeeha> jibadeeha, Ubuntu 9.10. Asus EEEPC 1005HA
<b2p1mp> and the vid card..
<chowder> but if you have a messed up optical drive and no way to boot from USB then the only alternative is network boot or swapping out the hard drive
<evident> hi everybody... I want to practice server administration using ssh and want to set up and manage a server using vmware or virtualbox or something like that... and i want to connect to the server running in vmware via ssh and manage it there... but is vmware good for that? Should I use another software to create a virtual machine to run the server on?
<chowder> therealgalen: very strange. Well no harm no foul if you reenabled the repo
<miha> translation isnt exactly as i'd like, but i'd share the idea with you: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.si%2Fpunbb%2Fpost%2F27738%2F ubuntu game pack for kids or customers that dont pay for microsoft licenses :D
<lantizia> airtonix, not really... I don't even use MP3's - but I get the general idea... thanks
<jibadeeha> b2p1mp, Intel 945GME
<b2p1mp> chowder, you can modify grub to load an iso from boot
<b2p1mp> if you have skills
<T`> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2010-January/001168.html
<T`> Hi, i'm having that same issue
<IdleOne> Petskull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112209
<T`> can someone help me with how to fix it?
<guntbert> !best | evident
<b2p1mp> I have dead optical
<ubottu> evident: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chowder> b2p1mp: pretty sure that's only for grub2
<b2p1mp> i did it with grub1
<b2p1mp> im sure
<Petskull> IdleOne, checking out
<guntbert> !here | T`
<ubottu> T`: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jibadeeha> b2p1mp, so are you aware of this issue being specific to the OS, Model PC, and video card that I have got?
<chowder> b2p1mp: hmm...well I've never tried that but if its possible tell Petskull how you did it because PXE booting is a pain.
<T`> anyone know how i can fix a race condition between the networking and dhcp3 server startup? It exists on the latest ubuntu. There is also someone who wrote about it in great lengths here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2010-January/001168.html
 * Petskull is all ears
<hellupline> can anyone help me with gpg keys and the quickly ?? i am having problems with "quickly share"
<T`> the problem is dhcp3 server needs my br0 bridge interface up before startup
<b2p1mp> chowder: No, but it may help someone solve it knowing these things
<trism> evident: you can do that with virtualbox-ose in the repos and http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=148 describes how to enable ssh if you set it up using nat
<chowder> I'm using an integrated intel graphics card. Its the 82845G/GL. Xorg keeps freezing due to problems with the driver. I read online that you have to rollback to version 2.4. I tried that and was unable to set the proper resolution. Any thoughts?
<guntbert> T`: "latest" = lucid or karmic?
<evident> thanks trism... I'll try to do that with virtualbox... :D hope it works
<T`> guntbert, 9.10
<Petskull> but don't I need access to the client machine for this?
<Petskull> it seems it from what I'm reading
<orson> evident: don't use NAT with vbox, use bridged or internal network. makes it much easier and is more "server-like"
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<chowder> Petskull: yea, you're better off booting from a Live CD image (.iso) with grub
<IdleOne> Petskull: yes you would need access
<Petskull> I have the Karmic liveCD on a partition
<Petskull> but, of course, can't boot into it
<ubuntu_> jko[
<ubuntu_> \
<chowder> Jon-: nautilus is scriptable. there should be something you can do.
<Petskull> I also have my WinXP partition that can write to my ext3 partitions
<chowder> Petskull: why can't you boot into it? Is the partition corrupted?
<Petskull> but, again, can't boot them with a hosed grub
<chowder> Petskull: I wouldn't trust the windows drivers for ext3...
<T`> guntbert, the problem is bridge interface takes a while to come up after startup i believe.. so dhcp3 shouldn't start until then
<Petskull> ok, but the issue is fixing grub
<Jon-> chowder: Google just gave me bug reports where people said that CTRL+tab would not be included due to "standards". If I found a way to do it by Googling, I wouldn't be here ;). Thanks though, that gives me some confidence.
<Petskull> I formatted the partiton where the grub.conf was
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<claws_> why doesnt my mic work with skype ?
<IdleOne> skype doesn't like it? check out the skyp FAQ page it has info on getting your mic to work
<coolme> Is there a command i can use to display a process. , something bugged with my gnome panel and the process that where there just hid. so wondering if there is a command i can use to bring up the process without haveing to kill it and restart it
<IdleOne> skype*
<Petskull> ps ax?
<Petskull> coolm
<Petskull> coolme
<IdleOne> coolme: alt-f2 metacity --replace
<guntbert> T`: understood - right now (without being good with upstart) I'd try to rename the dhcp3 script to something with a higher number (i.e. S99dhcp3) or so
<avi93> somebody knows how to fix this?
<avi93> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-July/049085.html
<chowder> Petskull: yea...see Grub installs itself to the MBR. From there it goes and hunts fown files that it needs to boot. With no viable CD drive and a messed up grub the only suggestion is to attach HDD to a friend's PC so you can fix things
<petsounds> claws_, built in mic?
<guntbert> !here | avi93
<ubottu> avi93: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> coolme: and yes ps aux will list running processes
<T`> guntbert, i tried that.. in fact i put '/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart' in my rc.local which is run last
<Petskull> I'm wondering if I can use this grub rescue prompt to specify a new grub.conf file
<T`> guntbert, i think bridge takes a while longer even after the rc scripts are done execution
<coolme> idle one : metacit did not work :( .. still running but not showing
<claws_> petsounds : nope :) plug'd in mic  :D
<Petskull> I have it copied in a couple places on the machine
<coolme> pet: is there a way to  umm show the actuall gui of the program and not a list
<chowder> Petskull: give it a shot. Specify root (hdx,y)
<IdleOne> coolme: what process are you trying to run?
<T`> guntbert, found another set of people with same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326100
<chowder> Petskull: but it sounds like you need to reinstall grub
<shaullx> wheres the on-screen keyboard in ubuntu?
<Petskull> unknown command 'root(hd0,1)'
<Petskull> tried it already
<JaneSmith> claws: use the sound recorder and see if you can record using that app
<coolme> well mirc lol :) , ihad to load another one to get on here, and pidgin
<claws_> petsounds : and yes... im sure its plug'd in the right jack  :D hehe
<chowder> Petskull: gonna need a space there
<chowder> root (hd0,1)
<avi93> anyone know any solution to this issue:
<avi93> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-July/049085.html
<IdleOne> shaullx: system > prefs > assitive technologies ?
<avi93> please?
<Petskull> unknown command 'root'
<petsounds> claws_, ok what's the default input in gstreamer-properties?
<IdleOne> coolme: mirc?? use xchat
<Petskull> what exactly are the commands available in this prompt?
 * becker_11 irssi +1
<hellupline> can anyone help me with gpg keys and the quickly ?? i am having problems with "quickly share"
<Petskull> 'help' is an unk command
<chowder> Petskull: well then I hate to be the bearer of bad news but you're going to have to reinstall grub.
<chowder> !Grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chowder> read it and good luck
<Petskull> I know that, and I can do that from the liveCD partition, if I manage to log into it
<claws_> petsounds : what is the gstreamer ? sorry...this is my 11'th day on linux
<chowder> cause I'm all out of ideas
<Petskull> oi, me, too
<Cybertinus> hello
<Petskull> thanks, chowder- I appreciate it
<coolme> I really dislike  xchat  , just can't seem to get used to it, been using mirc for ever
<becker_11> claws_: the codec that allows you to play anything not supported out of the box
<petsounds> claws_, can you type   gstreamer-properties  on terminal?
<guntbert> T`: then I have to give up - sorry
<chowder> Petskull: np
<Petskull> coolme- xchat-gnome
<T`> guntbert, hmm.. this might work for me.. gonna try it.. someone suggested some upstart hack in #10... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360974
<chowder> coolme: if you don't like xchat then try one of the 1000000000000000000 different IRC programs out there
<becker_11> coolme: irssi in a terminal works for me I was mirc user before
<avi93> anyone knows how to fix this issue please?
<avi93> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-July/049085.html
<A_Profet> esto me hace acordar mis primeras chateadas... cuando internet era algo nuevo...... el mundo era mucho mas lindo y yo mucho mas joven... ahora aca estoy estrenando Ubuntu...
<chowder> best IRC programs, imo, are empathy, pidgin, xchat, irssi, and weechat
<Nijverheid> irssi is awesome
<coolme> hmm ok :) guess i can give it a shot can't hurt
<IdleOne> !es | A_Profet
<ubottu> A_Profet: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat over irssi these days
<JimmyNeutron> empathy is slow when refreshing the list of users
<JimmyNeutron> at least on my netbook
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: yay, a fellow weechat convert ;)
<claws_> petsounds : now i got a window up.. multimedia systems selector
<becker_11> chowder: how can a messenger program be a "best irc client" they suck irc needs dedicated app
<A_Profet> ahhh. here speak in english ?
<guntbert> T`: looks promising :)
<IdleOne> A_Profet: yes :)
<Cybertinus> I'm trying to install a printer on 9.10. Ubuntu didn't find a driver, but I found a .deb file on the internet. I'm trying to install that .deb file (via dpkg -i). But it says it can't install because libcupsys2 isn't install. When I try to install it (via apt-get) it tells me it is a virtual package for libcups2. When I install libcups2 I'm told it is already installed. What can I do to install this .deb file?
<rogue780> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a sony Vaio desktop. My monitor and video card support a resolution of 1600x900, but the best I have in the resolution list is 1280x800. Anyone know how I can add 1600x900 to the list?
<A_Profet> thankd :)
<hellupline> can anyone help me with gpg keys and the quickly ?? i am having problems with "quickly share"
<petsounds> claws_, ok what's the default input?
<chowder> becker_11: that sounds more like an opinion than a "fact"
<IdleOne> A_Profet: de nada
<T`> guntbert, i added that script in upstart. do you knomw how the ordering works for upstart?
<avi93> anyone knows how so solve this please? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-July/049085.html
<T`> guntbert, how do i know if the default dhcp3 server script and upstart wont collide?
<nickgraber> I have an odd problem ....  I have a RIDATA SSD that will boot from a usb enclosure and on other computers via sata but I get grub error 16 when booting from sata on the computer I want to use it in :(
<claws_> plugin..pulseAudio sound server, pipeline... pulsesrc
<becker_11> chowder: okay in my opinion when  I have tried them they have sucked ... xchat, bitchx, irssi not configured straight out of the box imho are miles ahead
<claws_> petsounds : plugin..pulseAudio sound server, pipeline... pulsesrc
<petsounds> claws_, ok change default input plugin to ALSA
<chowder> becker_11: well use irssi, lol. :) I'm actually using weechat now
<flo__> #drupal
<becker_11> I've just tried adding a podcast to rhythambox and it gave me a no feeds downloadable error the url was  from feedburner
<guntbert> T`: sorry - no - just disable the original - see http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/disable-service-startup-in-ubuntu/
<becker_11> chowder: I do use irssi via screen and I love it
<T`> guntbert, ok thanks
<guntbert> T`: np and Good luck :-)
<becker_11> I've just tried adding a podcast to rhythambox and it gave me a no feeds downloadable error the url was from feedburner how can I add this podcast??
<trism> becker_11: what is the url?
<becker_11> trism http://feeds.feedburner.com/linuxoutlaws
<becker_11> trism: it works in gpodder but not in rbox
<avi93> anyone can help please?
<avi93> i got this issue
<avi93> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-July/049085.html
<hellupline> can anyone help me with gpg keys and the quickly ?? i am having problems with "quickly share"
<DarkGeek> Hi !
<trism> becker_11: oh, I was just going to test it in gpodder myself, rhythmbox's podcast plugin really isn't very good
<avi93> hi
<DarkGeek> :hos
<becker_11> trism: yeah but it syncs with my rotten iphone which is why I was using it or trying to
<DarkGeek> Nobody ?
<trism> becker_11: I see, you should try it again, I just got it to work
<becker_11> avi93: from the url u gave Not a very serious bug, rather an inconvenient one.
<becker_11> trism: okay brb
<hellupline> can anyone help me with gpg keys and the quickly ?? i am having problems with "quickly share"
<avi93> becker: yes it's really inconvenient when i'm chating
<sdhjk> Are there any problems with mounting /tmp as noexec and nosuid?
<avi93> i found a solution few months ago but i reinstalled ubuntu and cant find it now
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<becker_11> trism: still throwing errors what version are you on? mine is 0.12.5
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<h4ck3rs0nly> @Jon IBus
<erUSUL> sdhjk: there shouuldn't be
<becker_11> avi93: for that I suggest evernote.com then you never lose anything or given that we are in #ubuntu tomboy
<bjb1959> anyone have any idea how to make an nvidia gt 240 work? if I install nvidia drivers x won't start
<trism> becker_11: same version
<ActionParsnip> Bjb1959: add the nvidia vpau ppa and install the 195 driver
<becker_11> trism: rats it keeps saying There was a problem adding this podcast: The feed does not contain any downloadable items.
<BluesKaj> bjb , drop to TTY and do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest77670> hi i have problem , i use kubuntu 9.10 and blackbox , the problem is with layout i did`t find the xorg file to add the layout any solution ?
<becker_11> trism: just checked the website the latest version is only 0.12.7 so no big diff
<BluesKaj> oops
<bjb1959> ActionParsnip: I did that but then X won't start
<ActionParsnip> Guest77670: karmic doesn't ship with one but if you create it then it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> Bjb19959: did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bjb1959> Yes
<Guest77670> ActionParsnip,  create xorg file with all option or just layout option ?
<balachmar_> Hi, I just reformatted my DVD+RW using gnome baker, but now my other ubuntu box is not able to mount it anymore...
<outs1d3r> wait official release
<BluesKaj> bjb1959:  , drop to TTY and do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> Guest77670: i'd imagine the whole show
<bjb1959> ActionParsnip: before or after reboot?
<becker_11> trism: going to asking in their channel chow
<balachmar_> dmesg says: isofs_fill_super bread failes.
<Guest77670> ActionParsnip,  and how can i find the display options ?
<ActionParsnip> Bjb1959: before but if you boot to the terminal you can run it and reboot
<balachmar_> however it seems to do something when I use growisofs
<balachmar_> on the /dev/dvd :)
<bjb1959> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a try
<dan9> try somethin else perhaps
<ActionParsnip> Guest77670: if you leave them as blank sections then udev/hal will do their thing
<ActionParsnip> Bjb1959: you may need to define refresh rates for the reolutions you want in the screen section
<ActionParsnip> Bjb1959: some monitors don't report refresh rates when they are asked by the system
<Guest77670> ActionParsnip, ok thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> Bjb1959: this makes the driver not load
<usuario_> maria
<usuario_> olaaaaa!!!!
<webus> hi to all! i unistall graphic driver, and scroll on my mouse dosen't work. how i can correct this error on kramic ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<taylork> +1
<dan9> not really
<usuario_> hi! you speak in english?
<erUSUL> usuario_: we all do here; yes
<usuario_> jaja
<erUSUL> usuario_: do you have a question?
<usuario_> yes
<taylork> 0
<taylork> 1
<taylork> 2
<usuario_> 3
<usuario_> 4
<usuario_> 5
<usuario_> 6
<usuario_> 7
<FloodBot3> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario_> 8
<dan9> thats more like it, though dunno about the threes
<blakkheim> stop
<usuario_> put up
<ikonia> usuario_: enough now please
<[Adam|Miner]> My desktop won't compose when I logon, what can I do?
<usuario_> I am Mª del mar
<usuario_> I am Mº del mar
<ActionParsnip> [Adam|Miner]: have you got 3d accelleration setup ok?
<IdleOne> usuario_: Do you have an Ubuntu related question?
<IdleOne> oh well :)
<[Adam|Miner]> ActionParsnip: I don't know, it was working fine until I updated it
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<[Adam|Miner]> Is there a way to maybe roll back to a previous point ala windows recovery?
<IdleOne> nope and thank god
<ActionParsnip> [Adam|Miner]: if you press alt+f2 then type: compiz --replace ,does it start?
<crakkur> is there a way to install itunes with wine? i tried installing but it only installed quicktime
<ActionParsnip> [Adam|Miner]: ubuntu doesn't have rollback afaik
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | crakkur
<ubottu> crakkur: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<linduxed> i normally use nm-applet for managing my connection, but it doesn't seem to work for my wired connection
<crakkur> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> Crakkur: some versions do with with some versions of wine
<balachmar_> Can someone please help me with my DVD-RW? I just reformatted it using gnomebaker, but now it won't mount automatically anymore. dmesg says: UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<linduxed> so i want to try doing it from the shell
<Guest35494> name iamnotaloser
<Guest35494> mmm
<Guest35494> how can i change my name??
<Guest35494> lolz
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, actually Solaris' ZFS has a very similar feature to "windows restore" and it's very powerful - so don't completely disregard the idea :)
<FloodBot3> Guest35494: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> balachmar_: the reformat seems to have failed.
<[Adam|Miner]> I even fails to load when I login under gnome-failsafe
<ActionParsnip> Linduxed: you can define it using ifconfig or in /etc/network/interfaces
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: something to keep in mind :)
<balachmar_> Boohbah: how can I make it work again?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: as long as it is not a la windows :)
<carmen> ola+
<chili555> linduxed, does your ethernet show up in ifconfig?
<carmen> ke?¡
<carmen> hablame en español
<ActionParsnip> [Adam|Miner]: run the same command in a terminal. Pastebin it and ask on #compiz
<IdleOne> !es | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<linduxed> chili555: yeah
<Petskull> I need a frikkin' grub expert
<carmen> zankei
<ActionParsnip> !nick | guest35494
<ubottu> guest35494: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<cyanide> !nick | cyanide
<ubottu> cyanide, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: ask in #grub
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: ive done that
<chili555> linduxed, and is it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<loca> hola
<Petskull> wow- didn't think of that!
<loca> kee
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: ive defined the address, gateway and netmask
<loca> habalme en español
<IdleOne> !es | loca
<ubottu> loca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skihero> webcam not detected even in latest kernel, any pointers?
<IdleOne> loca: ya te dijo ( carmen )
<loca> feo
<loca> tonto
<iamnotaloser> chan
<iamnotaloser> se complico
<IdleOne> !ops | loca
<ubottu> loca: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<carmen> jajaa
<IdleOne> tonto = stupid
<balachmar_> Can someone help me reformat a DVD-RW which seems to be reformatted wrong?
<iamnotaloser> I've never reformatted
<iamnotaloser> any DVD
<iamnotaloser> if its a rewritable dvd
<Hald> Hello
<iamnotaloser> then I'll either try Brasero
<iamnotaloser> or
<iamnotaloser> gparted
<FloodBot3> iamnotaloser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !enter | iamnotaloser
<ubottu> iamnotaloser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linduxed> chili555: do i have to kill NetworkManager?
<iamnotaloser> I'm not too sure how that works
<chowder> anyone know how to force Ubuntu to use the Vesa driver?
<balachmar_> ofcourse it is a rewritable :) but it de dvd is not mounted...
<iamnotaloser> no
<ls1024> iamnotaloser: I'm not sure if gparted will work with optical media.
<Hald> I have a problem with my mouse theme. In some cases like hovering with the cursor over a image in firefox I get another cursor theme
<Hald> Why and how can I stop this?
<balachmar_> Brasero just says no available dusk...
<eremite> chowder, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6096524
<balachmar_> *disc
<iamnotaloser> Balachmar, if you speak spanish, we can talk in Spanish
<UbuntuDiscover> hi all
<iamnotaloser> If you don't, it doesnt matter
<UbuntuDiscover> this thing make me crazy....
<iamnotaloser> so put your disc into the dvd drive
<UbuntuDiscover> I spent two hours today here
<iamnotaloser> and run this
<dehqan> how to use this command for all packages in a folder ?dpkg-deb -I /var/cache/apt/archives/bsd-mailx_8.1.2-0.20081101cvs-2ubuntu1_i386.deb |grep Package
<iamnotaloser> as sudo
<dehqan> ?
<IdleOne> UbuntuDiscover: what thing is that?
<iamnotaloser> fdisk -l
<iamnotaloser> sudo fdisk -l
<FloodBot3> iamnotaloser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nooola> Hello all. Need help. My Nvidia card wont let me select any resolution except 1920x1200. Any help would be highly appreciated. THX!!!
<UbuntuDiscover> to solve the audio problem i have on my computer
<IdleOne> iamnotaloser: stop scrolling for no reason
<UbuntuDiscover> it was working, and I was quite happy
<chili555> linduxer, NM and manual configuration almost never work well together. remove eth0, or comment it out from /etc/network/interfaces and NM will take it over. prolly have to restart networking
 * [Adam|Miner] hates wifi drops
<eremite> UbuntuDiscover, sometimes things we dont understand can be frustrating.  Patiences will get you the answers you seek.
<UbuntuDiscover> but now I can't hear anything again! :/
<timyeung> noola do you have the driver installed?
<[Adam|Miner]> anways, does anyoune ahve an idea?
<chili555> linduxed, and also prolly have to restart NM
<eremite> UbuntuDiscover, open a terminal and type alsamizer, then make sure all the levels are turned up.
<UbuntuDiscover> good
<nooola> timyyeung, yes, driver install, recognizes, it is "nv" xorg.conf gives no erros (log)
<linduxed> chili555: not kill it?
<IdleOne> UbuntuDiscover: trouble shoot like you did earlier today, see !sound
<eremite> UbuntuDiscover, sorry, i mean type alsamixer
<UbuntuDiscover> that was how we solved the problem today
<nooola> timyeung, yes, driver install, recognizes, it is "nv" xorg.conf gives no erros (log)
<UbuntuDiscover> but now it says invalid argument O_O
<chili555> linduxed,  NM and manual configuration almost never work well together. remove eth0, or comment it out from /etc/network/interfaces and NM will take it over. prolly have to restart networking
<linduxed> chili555: ....
<chowder> eremite: the issue with that page is that Ubuntu no longer uses an xorg.conf
<chili555> linduxed, or remove NM altogether, if u r a cli freek
<UbuntuDiscover> and if I type aplay -l things are not good, since it displays different information from few hours ago
<UbuntuDiscover> the point is i didn't do anything in the meanwhile
<UbuntuDiscover> and I'm sure if I will reoot it probably wll work!
<chili555> linduxed, yes??
<linduxed> chili555: im not, but it's just that i can't seem to get it to work with nm-applet
<IdleOne> UbuntuDiscover: so give it a shot
<cooper> what's the adobe flash player package called?
<linduxed> chili555: is there a good guide for it?
<UbuntuDiscover> idleone: didn't got that...
<trism> cooper: flashplugin-installer
<IdleOne> UbuntuDiscover: you said you are sure if you reboot the sound will work. try it
<cooper> thanks
<UbuntuDiscover> IdleOne: yes, but next time I will boot maybe it will be off again :( is it possible there's no way to fix the problem?
<timyeung> nooola, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/91292  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eremite> chowder, why do you need the vesa drivers?  Screen resolution problems?
<dehqan> how to use this command for all packages in a folder ?dpkg-deb -I /var/cache/apt/archives/bsd-mailx_8.1.2-0.20081101cvs-2ubuntu1_i386.deb |grep Package ?
<chili555> linduxed, not other than the community docs, that i know of. if ur nic and driver are working well, it shud 'just work' as soon as u plug in the wire
<IdleOne> UbuntuDiscover: there is a way but you need to trouble shoot and see what is going on.
<Steve^> After changing xorg.conf, how do I apply the settings?
<LameBucket> Hey guys, i have a quick question.. I am trying to install ubuntu to my machine.. I do not have a monitor and i am only using my TV as a monitor. Whenever I try to install it, it either goes blank and says "Not Supported!" or it freezes and gets to a point where i am at a terminal, frozen, and the screen just flashes there over and over again.
<chili555> linduxed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<UbuntuDiscover> IdleOne: hmm, I'm not sure to be able, I'm a beginner :)
<ZykoticK9> Steve^, restart Xorg -- sudo service gdm restart
<eremite> Steve^, if you did not acess the file wile using admin status (sudo) then you cannot change the file.
<scottw> exit
<Steve^> eremite, thank you for stating the obvious?
<Steve^> thank ZykoticK9, I'll give it a shot
<eremite> LameBucket, type "startx"
<chowder> eremite: big time video driver issues
<UbuntuDiscover> I'll just quit the computer and try again later, thx anyway. Bay all
<eremite> Steve^ if it was obvious then why did you ask?
<Steve^> eremite, I didn't ask how to save the file
<ryan_> hey
<LameBucket> eremite when? when its flashing and frozen or "Not Supported"
<nooola> timyeung, thx mate for effort, I will give a try, cheers
<eremite> "After changing xorg.conf, how do I apply the settings?"  Save the file.  Duh.
<Araneidae> and restart X
<zaxonspox> hello there
<eremite> LameBucket, when the text terminal appears.
<r00t_> Hi,im trying to setup this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8925988#post8925988 to run via cron every 30 mins. How do i do that?
<drew> Sorry, I'm really new to IRC
<Guest85316> How do I connect to #minercpp @ irc.esper.net?
<LameBucket> it never does, the only time it does appear is when it has already crashed.
<eremite> it's ok drew, we all started out just like you.
<timyeung> noola i think if you opened the nvidia driver as super user that might be the problem as well
<ryan_> everytime i play war2 using wine it works great; except when i exit the program, ubuntu closes my X session and then im back at the login screen like i just rebooted; any ideaas?
<zaxonspox> need help with connecting to Paradox database file using OOo Base
<chowder> eremite: I'm unsing the intel driver for my intel 82854G and the latest intel driver has been causing X to freeze up. I read online that I have to roll back to version 2.4. I found a .deb meant for karmic and it messed up my resolution. I tried using display settings but it couldn't detect my monitor so I was stuck with 640x480 when it should be 1280x1024
<ryan_> i think its cause war2 uses 640x480 and switcheing between that res and normal 1024x768 res causes errors
<Araneidae> Guest85316, first connect to irc.esper.net with your IRC client.  Then type /join #minercpp at the prompt
<robert__> I've removed grub2 but it still showing up how can i find it to remove it
<eremite> chowder,  i have a fix for you! Damn, I hated that problem.  Hold on man, I'm your saviour today, I hope.
<InsaneMonkey02> Can anyone help me by telling me how to install these? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<chowder> eremite: I hope so. I have a lot of work to do and the commandline is a bit limited. :/
<ryan_> ubuntu logs me out when i try to switch between 640x480 and 1024x768, any ideas?
<Dimoutlook> can ubuntu make its own key cert for stunnel4
<zaxonspox> does any one know how to connect to Paradox db using OOo ?
<eremite> chowder, I wrote a scripts to force my intel driver to change from 600x800 (only option available) to a larger resolution.
<chowder> eremite: I figured it'd be some type of hack, lol. However, a hack suits me just fine as long as it works.
<timyeung> eremite can i have a peak at one of those scripts?
<LameBucket> I have another question.. If i use the windows ubuntu installer.. can I have it partition my hard drive and seperate the two operating systems or is that just used to install inside of windows (which is not what I want)
<robert__> how do i completely remove grub2 so i can use grub1
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<IdleOne> LameBucket: wubi installs inside windows
<Stargaze> LameBucket, inside windows
<Stargaze> it's a pseudo-install
<LameBucket> well crap.. then I need the ubuntu installer to work if i am plugged into a TV and not a monitor
<LameBucket> because right now it doesnt
<Paineless> i need to apply a patch i have a .diff how do i go about applying it
<eremite> chowder, http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu  --- Here’s a script I wrote for 1680x1050 resolution @ 59.9 frame rate.  I wrote up a small tutorial on how to adjust it to your prefered resolution, and I can assist you if you need help re-writing the script.  Once you have the script, you need to add it to your list of start-up applications SYSTEM>PREFERENCES>STARTUP APPLICATIONS
<timyeung> LameBucket, it will partition if you put the disk in a restart...
<twist3dfear> could anyone give me a link or instructions of how to set up a DHCP server with ubuntu. I'm new to networking and such. I do not know the ip adress or really anything.
<bjb1959> ActionParsnip: I tried your suggestion but it didn't work. I still had to replace with the backup xorg.conf and replace "nvidia" with "nv" and restart kdm to get x to start any other ideas?
<LameBucket> timyeung, it does not work.. I have tried to put the cd in, restart, and boot from the disk.. basically what happens is it gets to a point then the TV goes blank and it just says "Not Supported"
<r00t_> Hi,im trying to setup this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8925988#post8925988 to run via cron every 30 mins. How do i do that?
<jasjeet> hi
<LameBucket> timyeung, i have also tried using the safe graphics mode, and it still does not work.
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<eremite> LameBucket, does your computer have enough RAM to run Ubuntu?  Only ever seen that message when trying to install to an old PC with low specs.
<eremite> LameBucket, have you tried using the Minimal Install CD?
<LameBucket> eremite: it has 2g of ram.
<yeiks> @timyeung which would you advise 9.04 or 9.10
<jasjeet> hi, i am trying to setup tomcat on ubuntu, but server.xml file is all over the place
<jasjeet> which one do i update?
<LameBucket> eremite: I think it has to do with me being hooked up to the TV
<LameBucket> eremite: its a brand new computer
<timyeung> LameBucket, i'm sorry i got booted off my connection did you say anything?
<Steve^^> Ok, that was a badly phrased question
<eremite> LameBucket, then your problem is video drivers most likely.
<Paineless> i need to apply a patch i have a .diff how do i go about applying it ?
<LameBucket> eremite: So how do i solve that?
<LameBucket> member:timyeung, it does not work.. I have tried to put the cd in, restart, and boot from the disk.. basically what happens is it gets to a point then the TV goes blank and it just says "Not Supported"
<bjb1959> anyone know how to get nvidia gt 240 card to work? if I install nvidia drivers, then tty and run nvidia-xconfig, or build from source, or try any driver including the beta driver x won't start any ideas how to fix it?
<Steve^^> I'm using nvidia-settings to swap monitors when I watch movies and things and wish to save the config settings and load them with a script, rather than using the interface
<timyeung> yeiks depends on how good your cpu is. i have seen 9.10 do very well in older comps
<Steve^^> I hoped I could swap the xorg.conf?
<eremite> LameBucket, Im not sure.
<timyeung> LameBucket, did you go into bios and change the boot prioity?
<timyeung> bjb1959, did you try system>admin>hardware drivers yet?
<yeiks> @timyeung i am currently using 9.04 and was advised against 9.10 because of the various issues with new versions
<eremite> chowder, did you figure out your resolution problem?  If not, I can walk you through the process, step by step, and help you write a script for your start up.
<LameBucket> timyeung: yes the cd starts, and it all goes well till i tell it to install.. then it starts.. does some stuff.. then the TV goes blank.. and i can still hear the CD running
<Steve^^> ZykoticK9, can I apply just the display parts of X, without restarting X itself?
<eremite> yeiks, Karmic had many problems, especially if you upgraded instead of fresh install.
<bjb1959> timyeung: yes, I used Jockey to install the drivers, then droped to tty and ran nvidia-xconfig, then rebooted and x won't start
<aquarius> My machine won't boot with the latest kernel in karmic. I'd like to tell grub to not use that kernel, .20 -- it successfully boots with .19. However, if a new .21 comes out I don't want my machine to be stuck booting .19 for ever. How should I configure this?
<Pymous> Yep.
<InsaneMonkey02> Am I supposed to download the "mesa" package? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<InsaneMonkey02> Please help.
<chowder> eremite: sorry, I was afk
<ZykoticK9> Steve^^, i know that's possible using nvidia-settings, not sure of another way to do it mind you...
<eremite> aquarius, http://www.go2linux.org/clean-linux-kernel-images-grub-menu
<timyeung> yeiks i haven't had any issues... but if i was you i would do a little research and see how your hardware will do with the new version
<chowder> eremite: I'll check that site out now. I'm working a bit slower than usual cause I'm on the commandline
<timyeung> bjb1959, did you change xconfig as root?
<Steve^^> ZykoticK9, I want to automate the enabling of monitors that I do through nvidia-settings
<eremite> chowder, ok, let's just manually do it
<bjb1959> yes, I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: what are you trying to do ?
<aquarius> eremite, I thought about that. But if I just remove the -20 kernel, the next time I update it'll be reinstalled
<kprav33n> jasjeet: You beast!
<eremite> chowder, open a terminal and type xrandr | grep
<timyeung> LameBucket, i would say try and older version and see how that works
<jasjeet> hi
<eremite> sorry chowder, type xrandr | grep maximum
<ZykoticK9> Steve^^, sorry man don't have an idea on how to do that - you can obviously swap xorg files, but that requires full xorg restart.  Best of luck.
<LameBucket> timyeung, think if i try 9.04 then upgrade to 9.10 things will be ok?
<jasjeet> ./home/jasjeet/server.xml
<jasjeet> ./usr/share/tomcat6/skel/conf/server.xml
<jasjeet> ./usr/share/tomcat6/conf/server.xml
<jasjeet> ./etc/tomcat6/server.xml
<FloodBot3> jasjeet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: When I play videos in VLC, Mplayer, and Totem, they will hang up and make strange colors. I posted on the Ubuntu Forums and someone said to download that. The thing is that I really have no idea what to do after the tutorial thing it has. Besides, when I do that I get 404 errors, which I don't know how to fix either.
<eremite> chowder, then type:   gtf 1680 1050 59.9  (change to your preferred resolution)
<chowder> eremite: I'll give it a shot
<timyeung> LameBucket, yeah i think so. maybe your cd has defects. also do a mem test....
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: 404 is the server message to indicate that the file is not longer there
<eremite> chowder, are you doing it along with me?  There are 4-5 lines to type.  Im not going to waste time if you're not doing it now.
<chowder> eremite: I'm not using X so xrandr won't work
<yeiks> timyeung i asked because a friend wants to dual(windows&ubuntu) on acer and she has to pick between 9.04 n 9.10
<chowder> eremite: again, I'm using pure commandline so its kind of hard to keep up
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: How do I get those drivers then? Is it in that mesa package?
<eremite> chowder, you should log into X and use the GUI to see the changes
<timyeung> yeiks, how old is her acer?
<chowder> eremite: if I log into X it freezes
<eremite> chowder, I thought it was a resolution problem, not a freezing problem?
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: you can try to add the ppa in quetion to your sources (it will update more that this one package i suspect)
<timyeung> yeiks honestly i would just go with 9.10 i don't think you will have any issues.
<erUSUL> !ppa | InsaneMonkey02
<ubottu> InsaneMonkey02: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<yeiks> timyeung let's say almost 2
<chowder> eremite: its actually both
<cooper> how do i permanently change the hostname of my server
<timyeung> yeiks i just put a fresh intall on this hp that is three years old with a ram update, works like a dream
<eremite> yeiks, upgrade.  Karmic is better than Jaunty.  In April we get Lucid, the newest release.
<chowder> eremite: the resolution problem comes from using the latest intel driver
<chowder> I'm on karmic
<eremite> chowder,  then you have more than a resolution problem.
<guntbert> !hostname | cooper
<ubottu> cooper: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: see the part about (adding this ppa to your system
<cooper> ty
<cometconfused> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get some assistance with Cometd ?
<chowder> eremite: actually, the resolution issue comes from rolling back to the 2.4 driver and the freezing issue comes from using the latest driver
<chowder> I need to roll back and then try your script
<eremite> chowder, that script should work flawlessly if you could use X.  I dont have a problem with the driver other than it's resolution.
<ellar> hello, can anyone tell me how to delete / close a bug which is not relevant anymore?
<ardian> Hi Guy, im having trouble with my Live ubuntu USB when i try to boot from it it gives me Boot Failed please change the disk
<devcow> hi there, i installed firefox 3.6 in /opt/firefox and made a soft link from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to /opt/firefox/plugins directory but i doesnt work. i am using ubuntu 9.10 64bit.
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Ok, I got to the end of the tutorial. It now says if I have it installed or not. I don't think I do. How to I install it?
<Masumex> hey
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: install what?
<Masumex> can anyone help me with getting my microphone to work?
<daftykins> !ask | Masumex
<ubottu> Masumex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: The video drivers from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<cometconfused> etd
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: see the part about adding this ppa to your system
<ardian> im having trouble with my Live ubuntu USB when i try to boot from it it gives me Boot Failed please change the disk
<eremite> Masumex, you cannot hear the mic coming from your speakers in Karmic.  MAJOR bug.  Try opening Sound Recorder and doing a test recording to see if youc an hear yoruself that way.
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Yeah I know, that's what I did. Is it installed now or...?
<yeiks> timyeung she doesnt kno much about ubuntu except for the fact it seems to be faster than windows so i would want a version that she can easily work with with little or no assistance
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: run the update manager to make sure you are up to date
<Masumex> thanks. i Need to get my microphone to work in karmic. i couldn't make it work in the older versions as well. what to do?
<erUSUL> yeiks: most how to docs etc are for plain ubuntu
<chowder> eremite: alright, I'm just trying to find a .deb for the intel 2.4 driver. Using links to do this sucks something awful.
<eremite> yeiks, always upgrade to the newest Ubuntu unless the known issues page on the site says something that you dont like.
<timyeung> yeiks, roll with 9.10 you might have to help her with setting up but after that you should have no issues
<Masumex> i have speaker output, but my mic is not detected
<yeiks> ok thank you all
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Yes, it's up to date.
<yeiks> i appreciate the responses
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: the it is averything installed
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Ok thanks, let me run a video to see if it's any better.
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<eremite> chowder, you've seen the restricted drivers page at the Ubuntu site, right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<mostafakvd> what does this command do?
<mostafakvd> "cc -O -o name filename.c –lm"
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: if you installed new video driver you will have to at least log out and log in again
<Masumex> anyone have any ideas on my microphone?
<ikonia> lorenzo: you where told how to join 4 times earlier
<erUSUL> mostafakvd: compile a c program
<ikonia> lorenzo: /join #ubuntu-it
<eremite> Masumex, did you read what I told you?
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Oh, ok. I'll be right back then. :)
<chowder> eremite: haven't read it
<Masumex> yes i did
<eremite> And?
<Masumex> i tried sound recorder, it didnt record anythin
<eremite> open a terminal and type alsamixer
<eremite> Masumex,
<Masumex> yes
<Fatal_> After installing Ubuntu and running all updates, I cant boot into Windows 7 Loader... I get error: invalid signature
<Fatal_> why?!
<eremite> Masumex,  open a terminal and type alsamixer
<mostafakvd> eremite: how can run or use this compiled program
<mostafakvd> ?
<Masumex> ok
<Masumex> in alsamixer
<eremite> mostafakvd,  I dont understand.  Please elaborate.
<linduxed> chili555: the thing is that i have to input manual settings
<eremite> Masumex, make sure that all levels are turned up and that your mic is enabled
<claws_> irc commands are the same as they have been right ?
<Fatal_> After installing Ubuntu and running all updates, I cant boot into Windows 7 Loader... I get error: invalid signature
<Fatal_> why?!
<chowder> eremite: read it, doesn't really help. I need to find a .deb for the 2.4 version of the intel driver and do a dpkg -i --force-all
<ikonia> Fatal_: from the grub menu ?
<chili555> linduxed, why do you have to? encryption?
<Masumex> ok
<Fatal_> I boot up, GRUB menu loads, I select Windows 7 Loader and it says "error: invalid signature"
<mostafakvd> eremite: I use this command from a pdf file. in that file it says use this command then type the name
<Fatal_> this is only after updating GRUN
<Fatal_> GRUB*
<mostafakvd> eremite: in the terminal
<Masumex> under "mic jack" do i want line in or mic in?
<mostafakvd> eremite: then see what happends ?
<claws_> irc commands are the same as they have been right ? .... ?
<ikonia> Fatal_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151
<ikonia> claws_: yes
<eremite> chowder, why do you need a .deb?  Sounds like you could just re-install the drivers the normal way.
<jepster> hi, how I can rename the entries in the grub2 list?
<mod> рус есть ???
<claws_> ikonia : hi ! and thx  :)
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mod> надо помощ
<eremite> mostafakvd, you're not making ANY sense to me.  Type your entire questions in ONE line and be very specific.
<Fatal_> ikonia I have read it, I dont see a solution.
<chowder> eremite: they don't have the old drivers in the repos and I don't wanna go through the mission of compiling from source
<chowder> ergo, I need a .deb from intrepid or something
<Masumex> my mic is still not working, did i miss levels?
<Guest13888> народ помогите настроить систему !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<look> I have an Nvidia 9800 gt what driver should i get for it? the glx-185?
<Fatal_> ikonia I have read it, I dont see a solution.
<hystreni> hello, is "locate ********" the best way to find a file in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ru | Guest13888
<ubottu> Guest13888: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> Fatal_: page two is one possible
<erUSUL> look: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers knows better
<eremite> chowder, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<erUSUL> hystreni: dpending on what you are trying to do
<hobbit-girl> hello!  I was here early this AM my time
<mostafakvd> eremite: just see this it is about 8 lines nothing more, u can understand me then
<mostafakvd> eremite: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389823/
<ikonia> hystreni: no, find will search the full filesystem, locate only searches specific cached locations
<hobbit-girl> and the people here helped me with my questions!  and thanks!
<hobbit-girl> but.... I have some more questions...
<guntbert> !enter | hobbit-girl
<ubottu> hobbit-girl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chowder> eremite: is that the one that tells you to add a PPA? Because if it is I've tried it
<timyeung> !ask | hobbit-girl
<chowder> doesn't work
<ubottu> hobbit-girl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LameBucket> Ok so I am running the CD image right now, and I could hear the start up sound but my tv is blank and all it says is "Not Support!"
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: No, it still lags and hangs up. I know my computer is capable of running it smoothly because it runs perfectly in Windows with Media Player Classic.
<eremite> chowder, yes it is a tut oin adding a ppa
<hystreni> ikonia, but i cant get the "find" command to work, what do i have to write?
<grumbly> ah... helpchan
<ikonia> LameBucket: it doesn't say "not support" write down exactly what it says and tell us
<timyeung> LameBucket, do you have a video card?
<ikonia> hystreni: what are you currently typing ?
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: what graphic card ?
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Let me look...
<hystreni> ikonia, "find prefs.ini"
<LameBucket> ikonia: yes.. it does.. my TV is saying "Not Support!" thats all it says..
<hobbit-girl> okay...  I installed ubuntu, but I am using a 1600x900 hi-res monitor.  how do I tweak my system to go to high-res..  it does not show high-res in my display preferences??
<ikonia> LameBucket: then your TV doesn't support that resolution
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: I believe it's an AT Radeon Xpress 200.
<ikonia> hystreni: ok - have you read the man page on how to use find ?
<grumbly> i seem to have lost the functionality of using backspace in all of my browsers to go to the previous page.  I am not sure what to check
<hystreni> erUSUL, im trying to find a file that comes with EVE "prefs.ini"
<LameBucket> ikonia: How do i fix it so i can see it?
<eremite> hobbit-girl, 2 secs.  i got your fix
<chowder> eremite: its probably the "sirestart" ppa. I've tried it and it doesn't work
<chowder> at least not for me
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ikonia> LameBucket: boot into safe mode and change the resolution to a supported resolution
<hystreni> Ikonia, i asked a friend that have used Ubuntu and archlinux he told me to use locate... so no :/
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Yeah, hold on.
<timyeung> LameBucket, plug your comp into a monitor until the setup is complete
<ikonia> hystreni: ok, "man find" is a good start
<eremite> hobbit-girl, http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<guntbert> hystreni: find / -name prefs.ini will work
<mostafakvd> eremite:did u see it,bro?
<ikonia> hystreni: that explains how the find (man $command) explains how any command works
<erUSUL> hystreni: find EVE_directory/ -name '*prefs.ini*' -print
<timyeung> or do that ^^
<linduxed> chili555: static ip and specified DNSs
<eremite> mostafakvd, yes I did see it.  I cant help you.
<hobbit-girl> .... going to link... one second...
<hystreni> ikonia, guntbert , erUSUL , all thanks ^^
<eremite> mostafakvd, please be patient, somone should be able to help you eventually.
<tegl1n> I tried to set up PAM so as to prevent the network manager from asking me for my default keyring password but I am still prompted to enter my keyring password when I start up my computer
<grumbly> anyone know why my backspace would not go back?
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/389825/
<Masumex> my microphone is not working in ubuntu 9.10, any help? im not familiar with the alsamixer and could use some help
<eremite> grumbly, that's so weird, I had that same problem last night and had to restart X server to fix it.
<chili555> linduxed, then /etc/network/interfaces is the best way, but it will probably not work until you remove NM. i have tried to stop it and it just wont work
<mostafakvd> eremite: what should I ask then to help others help me better?
<grumbly> eremite, that's unworking
<guntbert> tegl1n: the usual solution is to just remove the keyring password (but of course thats a security risk)
<hystreni> guntbert, i get "permission denied so i will ahve to do it in root?
<tegl1n> guntbert, how do I do that
<eremite> mostafakvd, ask your questions every 5-10 minutes until someone who knows what ou're talking about sees it.  Do not flood the chat with the same question over and over again, the moderators hate that.
<linduxed> chili555: ill try with the manual interface again
<chili555> linduxed, but its tricky. if you remove it, you will prolly go off line and you need to have a good interfaces file ready to go
<linduxed> chili555: that is with nm-applet
<Antonella> Hola
<ZykoticK9> grumbly, is the backspace not working in any programs? or not working in one program in particular?
<Masumex> hola
<chili555> linduxed, OK
<mostafakvd> eremite: thnx ;)
<linduxed> chili555: that's exactly why ill try again with the GUI
<hobbit-girl> okay. is there a different script for my resolution? or would it work for mine?  I feel like such a nOOb
<grumbly> ZykoticK9, it's not working in any web browser... but it's working in general
<LameBucket> ikonia: i ran safe mode and now it crashed (i think) and the TV is flashing on and off with some command lines on screen
<guntbert> hystreni: then sudo find / -name prefs.ini
<Antonella> Hola soy del Calvo sotelo
<Antonella> y vosotros
<marcuy> hola Antonella
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: do not see anything wrong. your system is well configured to use the gfx card
<eremite> chowder, a quick thought.  Have you tried using a Live Cd to copy the script I gave you to your PC, and then adding it to your startup that way?  Have you tried to use a live cd's GUI to make things easier while installing the driver?
<hystreni> guntbert, i opened root terminal through alt+F2
<erUSUL> !es | Antonella marcuy
<ubottu> Antonella marcuy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> grumbly, Type “about:config” in the address bar of Firefox and press Enter. `Filter` for ‘browser.backspace_action’ and change its value to 0 (zero)
<Antonella> que
<guntbert> tegl1n: open applications/accessories/passwords and encryption keys
<chowder> eremite: alright, installed the 2.4 driver. I'm gonna start x now.
<chowder> brb
<grumbly> ZykoticK9, k... what about with midori and Chromium-browser?
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: How come it still hangs up?
<ZykoticK9> grumbly, ?
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: dunno
<Masumex> please, someone, i need my mic working. can ANYONE help me?
<Antonella> adios
<guntbert> hystreni: don't work as root regularly
<eremite> Masumex, you're positive that all levels in alsamixer ae turned up and that your mic is enabled?
<grumbly> ZykoticK9, I am not the biggest fan of FF... but I have it... I usually use Chromium
<darko> hi
<Masumex> i dont know
<ZykoticK9> grumbly, i'm now a big chromium fan as well :)
<tegl1n> thx guntbert
<Masumex> can u give more detail on that?
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Eh. Ok, well thanks for all the help. If you think of anything, feel free to message me.
<grumbly> it is prettier
<eremite> grumbly, Chrome is faster than all other browsers on my machine.
<erUSUL> InsaneMonkey02: ok; good luck
<grumbly> and faster
<guntbert> tegl1n: did you really find out how to do it from there?
<Guest66472> who yoy are?
<hystreni> okey, when i did what u said it jst blanked for a second then got back to the openeing comand "USER@USER:"
<LameBucket> ikonia: you there?
<grumbly> eremite, yeah... Even with Pango off, it's still faster than firefox
<Admin_> hi guys does anyone know if there is a way to play blu ray disk with ubuntu 9.10 i have a BD Rom but vlc does not play it ?
<Guest66472> drko
<guntbert> !ot | Guest66472
<ubottu> Guest66472: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hystreni> guntbert, okey, when i did what u said it jst blanked for a second then got back to the openeing comand "USER@USER:~$"
<sebsebseb> Hi
<hystreni> guntbert, does that mean it didnt find anything?
<eremite> Admin_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<tegl1n> guntbert, i googled it and it said i should delete the files under .gnome2/keyrings/ reboot and enter a blank keyring password
<tegl1n> so im gonna try that
<chowder> eremite: ok, just installed the video driver. Oddly enough everything is working fine.
<Admin_> eremite thanks but i have already read all that before coming here
<grumbly> ZykoticK9, that browser.backspace_action=0 works for firefox...
<chowder> hopefully it doesn't freeze on me
<guntbert> tegl1n: I did it otherwise - but if you want ...
<grumbly> but not in Chromium
<ZykoticK9> grumbly, was searching for Chromium fix -- didn't fine one
<Admin_> i need a some kind of software player
<eremite> chowder, excellent.  The Ghost In The Machine is at work again.  Deus ex Machina!
<chowder> eremite: I think my issue came about because I was using a .deb meant for another version of Ubuntu
<Admin_> like PowerDVD
<grumbly> ZykoticK9, I suspect there is some other config taking controll of it... like in gconf or compiz...
<Justin22885> hey.. im looking for some networking advice here
<Masumex> eremite, what do i select for "mic jack"
<grumbly> but I am not sure what to look for
<eremite> Masumex, Line-In or Mic.
<Admin_> Justin22885 i can help you i am a net admin
<guntbert> hystreni: "just for second"? seems a bit quick, but usually no output means "nothing found" - you could try with sudo find / -iname prefs.ini  (mind the additional i)
<Justin22885> my linksys router, though only 2 weeks old is a steaming pile of junk
<Masumex> eremite, what about ones that have to gauge above them?
<Justin22885> im turned off of linksys now, and im looking for the best alternative
<Admin_> heh
<eremite> Justin22885, my Linksys router, 5 years old, is great.
<Justin22885> which model is yours?
<mugen_> would anyone mind taking look at my xconf.org? I'm trying to set primary monitor
<Admin_> i just installed a shit load of those for a network printers
<guntbert> !language | Admin_
<ubottu> Admin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Admin_> my bad ...
<eremite> Masumex, turn up the volume bar so that the black bar shows at least green in alsamixer.  The black bars above Line In and Mic should NOT be all black, they should look like the other bars.
<Justin22885> i have a WRT54GS2 and its constantly dropping connection or becoming completely unresponsive to all connected devices, even unable to log into the GUI
<hystreni> guntbert,  when i wrote " sudo find / -iname prefs.ini" nothing happened :S
<sebsebseb> Guest66472: Instead of randomly pm'ing people (I assume it wasn't just me) how about trying #ubuntu-offtopic
<Admin_> one sec Justin
<Imaginativeone> how do I run VirtualBox?
<guntbert> hystreni: the I'd say no such file is on your system
<sebsebseb> Imaginativeone: First you install it
<Justin22885> im looking for preferably a wireless-N router (for future upgrades) that will be able to broadcast to me on the third floor, router on the first, without dropping connections and be easily upgradable in the future, so atleast 4mb flash for dd-wrt installations
<sebsebseb> Imaginativeone: plus you will need to be on a computer that can run virtual machines, so enough RAM for example
<hystreni> guntbert, then... im fucked...
<guntbert> !ot | Justin22885
<ubottu> Justin22885: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bjb1959> my geforce gt 240 works fine with nv driver but x won't start at all with any of the nvidia drivers. I have tried everything I can think of. anyone know of a trick?
<Masumex> eremite, how exactly do i do that? under the "mic jack" tab it says "line in" and "mic in" for the up and down buttons
<hystreni> guntbert, but thanks for the help ^^
<sebsebseb> !language |  hystreni
<ubottu> hystreni: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hystreni> sebsebseb, sry
<Justin22885> i have ubuntu on my laptop
<Imaginativeone> sebsebseb: done and done
<Imaginativeone> next?
<hystreni> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<guntbert> hystreni: start from the beginning: what did you do and what happened?
<sebsebseb> Imaginativeone: If you installed from the repo, you get the open source version which lacks USB support, if you installed  from the website/webserver  and got the other version, then you have USB support
<mugen_> would anyone mind taking look at my xconf.org? I'm trying to set primary monitor
<guntbert> Justin22885: this channel is for ubuntu support not for talk merely related to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Imaginativeone: altough I think USB support actsually needs setting up in Ubuntu,  and not just Virtualbox.   What do you want to virtual machine and why?
<hystreni> guntbert, i have tried to install EVE online and when u do that a "prefs.ini" file wich contains all the vital information should exist on your hardrive. but as i now know i dont. so i dont know what to do to fix my problem
<mithradir> hi guys
<sebsebseb> Imaginativeone: I could guide you through setting up a virtual machine in  Virtualbox it's quite simple, but there is also a good manual that can be downloaded from the website/webserver.
<Admin_> pm me Justin22885
<mithradir> anyone can help me with subs?
<ubuntu_> ciao
<mithradir> i can't watch movie with greek subs
<guntbert> hystreni: pardon my ignorance: what on earth is EVE?
<Masumex> eremite, how exactly do i do that? under the "mic jack" tab it says "line in" and "mic in" for the up and down buttons
<grumbly> so, no fix for all browsers... has anyone else had the problem where backspace doesn't go to the previous page in a browser?
<grumbly> ff midori, or chrome/chromium?
<Admin_> ok i gotta go
<mithradir> anyone can help me plz?
<Admin_> talk to you guys later
<hystreni> guntbert, a big MMORPG game in space
<Lappie> does anyone know of a fps game that works in ubuntu?
<hystreni> guntbert, http://www.eveonline.com/
<guntbert> hystreni: are you certain that its not .prefs.ini ?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: I knew it was some game :)
<grumbly> dogballs... this is a suck.  I am just going to reinstall...
<grumbly> Also, Grub2 doesn't automatically boot- it always makes me select a kernel
<hystreni> guntbert, im pretty sure, i have tried to find that before but not with this command... Will give it a shot ^^
<mithradir>  i try to open a .srt file with gedit text editor but i couldn't any help here?
<hystreni> guntbert, no nothing
<Lappie> fps game for ubuntu, anyone?
<|{urse> quake wars enemy territory
<|{urse> thats the best one currently out for linux
<Lappie> ty
<|{urse> ^^
<mithradir> any admin for ubuntu to ask?
<guntbert> hystreni: did you try the eve forums or the wiki?
<ZykoticK9> Lappie, games i have running on Lucid (mainly FPSs) http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<Lappie> i used the wubi installer, will this make a diff?
<Masumex> eremite, how exactly do i do that? under the "mic jack" tab it says "line in" and "mic in" for the up and down buttons
<hystreni> guntbert, yeah and every thread i have found they have an existing Prefs.ini file... so i cant figure out whats wrong.. but if i have a windows partition on my hardrive can that be a problem for wine?
<Lappie> quake wars looks great cant wait to try it
<yeiks> I am using a dell XPS and the bluetooth on it is not functioning can anyone help me out please
<guntbert> hystreni: ah you are talking about installing a windows game - maybe #winehq will be of help - I don't use it myself - sorry
<rsk> hystreni dont use installed files. use the setup.exe to install games with wine
<timyeung> yeiks, do you have bluetooth hardware?
<hystreni> rsk, i use the offline installer and predd "open with wine"
<hystreni> guntbert, i have but now some1 posted a "prefs.ini" file wioth all of its content so hopefully it will work ^^
<rsk> hystreni what's predd?
<yeiks> timyeung i didnt check dat i just assumed it should come with the system
<hystreni> rsk, pressed* sorry
<rsk> hystreni right, chek the appDB for your game
<guntbert> hystreni: ok - so Good luck :-)
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<timyeung> yeiks yeah i tried to get some blootooth working, much to my dismay. No hardware. Well no wonder timbo!
<hystreni> rsk, not to risk sound like a retard... but what?
<yeiks> timyeung how do i check for all the drivers on my system
<InsaneMonkey02> erUSUL: Another quick question, do you know how to arrange the icons in the Notification Area? They are all mixed up.
<guntbert> !appdb | hystreni
<ubottu> hystreni: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nertil> !vhosts
<nertil> !vhost
<brian_> has anyone tried to tether with the android
<timyeung> yeiks i know the answer to that one! but you should check the specs on the dell website. I think that will be easier way
<yeiks> timyeung lemme do dat
<dehqan> http://pastebin.com/PWTvYYXN this is list of packages(A) , and this is another list http://pastebin.com/LKme463Z (B) how to get list of packages that are not in second (B) list
<guntbert> dehqan: diff is the command you want
<hystreni> #winehq
<guntbert> hystreni: with /join #winehq it will work
<hystreni> guntbert, i know, i just typed wrong ^^
<guntbert> hystreni: :)
<dehqan> guntbert: thanks http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/036
<mugen_> would anyone mind taking look at my xconf.org? I'm trying to set primary monitor for my dual monitor setup?
<guntbert> dehqan: :)
<blitzkrieg> mygen_: paste bin it ill have a look
<mugen_> will do thanks!
<timyeung> I just saw an article link called "Tips for optimizing Linux Memory". unfortunatlly the link was dead. Does any one know where an article like that lives?
<mugen_> http://pastebin.com/eP2d5Z25
<mugen_> blitzkrieg, so whats happening is that my CRT (left) and LCD (right). My LCD is the primary and I'd like to switch it
<mugen_> I'm tried searching on the internet and people were using twinview
<mugen_> but does this work well with ATI cards?
<mugen_> by the way I installed the correct/latest ATI driver off of the ATI site
<blakkheim> !enter | mugen_
<ubottu> mugen_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> timyeung: you usually don't need to .... please see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> !pptp
<Daskreech> Can anyone help with setting up a PPTP tunnel?
<dmsuperman> I can't get grub2 to boot windows 7, I'm using what seems to be appropriate config but when I select the entry in the boot menu it just turns to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<timyeung> guntbert, Thats fine. I am running 9.10 on a really old computer and ubuntu is kind of slow. Of course it is mostly because I am running it through the remote desktop viewer. I was just kind of hoping there was something out there that might help me speed everything up
<timyeung> no big deal....
<LameBucket> hey guys, i am trying to install ubuntu on my machine and I am running into a bit of a snag.. When i boot into the cd it goes into a resolution not supported by my tv. So how do i change the resolution because right now I cant see anything... can anyone help me?
<nishanth> can someone help me with some lucid lynx issues?
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, join #ubuntu+1
<LameBucket> I pressed Control+Alt+F1 and i am now at a terminal.. can i change the resolution from here? then restart the gui?
<scstroud> :-D
<nishanth> how do i join ubuntu #1
<nishanth> ?
<nishanth> anyone knows?
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu+1
<scstroud> any you guys know how to fix the wireless
<timyeung> scstroud, i know a little whats the problem?
<LameBucket> hey guys, i am trying to install ubuntu on my machine and I am running into a bit of a snag.. When i boot into the cd it goes into a resolution not supported by my tv. So how do i change the resolution because right now I cant see anything... can anyone help me? I pressed Control+Alt+F1 and i am now at a terminal.. can i change the resolution from here? then restart the gui?
<nishanth> do i have to type it in terminal?
<Daskreech> LameBucket: Yes
<LameBucket> Daskreech: How?
<scstroud> ubbuntu does not see wireless card
<Daskreech> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mneptok> LameBucket: xrandr --auto
<timyeung> scstroud, oh yeah i had that problem recently
<LameBucket> just do that command?
<Daskreech> LameBucket: or that ^^^
<alex_smith2000> I fixed wireless by installing linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic (for netbook)
<timyeung> scstroud, goto system>admin>hardware drivers. Make sure your computer is plugged into your router via network cable
<mneptok> scstroud: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<scstroud> standby
<LameBucket> mneptok: it says "Cant open Display"
<scstroud> searching
<dehqan> what is dpkg-scanpackages package ?
<mneptok> LameBucket: it may be that the driver the machine is using does not support the native resolution of the TV
<scstroud> ok it found two
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<LameBucket> mneptok: is there a way I can change that? Its the only display I have... I want ubuntu on it and I dont want anything to do with windows 7.
<timyeung> scstroud, activate the top one.
<mneptok> LameBucket: download the -alternate CD and use it to install?
<scstroud> just click it?
<timyeung> scstroud, then you should be bling bling gravy
<LameBucket> mneptok: alternate cd? which one?
<timyeung> scstroud, select it and press activat on the bottom
<mneptok> LameBucket: the one with "alternate" in its name
<guntbert> !alternate | LameBucket
<ubottu> LameBucket: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<scstroud> timyeung thanks ,  that all?
<timyeung> scstroud, is it working?
<scstroud> it shows green in the window, right know got cat5 connected
<scstroud> i'll unplug the cable and try it
<scstroud> thanks timyeung
<zarkass> hi you all - I've installed a karmic on a MacBook Pro in dual boot with OS X. Ubuntu works fine but when I reboot in OS X, the screen resolution is limited to 1024x768. Any idea, suggested lecture, etc  welcome. Many thanx in advance
<timyeung> scstroud, most of the time that is it. sometimes you might need to do more. Now unplug your cat5 and click on the wireless icon up top
<john2> usb tv tuner startech any use trying to install?
<blakkheim> zarkass: try #macosx
<john2> usb2vga cannot install either any takers
<john2> running karmic
<tadasn> Hi! I'd like to request a free ubuntu 10.04 cd. Should I use a special request? Is it possible to send a request now, so Ununtu 10.04 cd would come sooner? Or I have to wait until 10.04 will be released?
<daedaluz> Logitech Cordless Optical TrackMan, does it work in Ubuntu out-of-box?
<nightrid3r> tadasn: you'll have to wait
<john2> bye
<timyeung> daedaluz, i'm just guessing here but more than likely the answer is yes
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<sebsebseb> tadasn: As far as I know you have to wait untill Lucid is released, also #ubuntu+1 is currently the Lucid channel by the way
<dmsuperman> I can't get grub2 to boot windows 7, I'm using what seems to be appropriate config but when I select the entry in the boot menu it just turns to a black screen with a blinking cursor. insmod ntfs, set root=(hd3,8), search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 1424f5ba2..., chainloader +1
<Imaginativeone> how do replace MoviePlayer with VLC as my default multimedia player?
<dalailamer> hello guys
<dalailamer> finaly i found how to setup and start a mirc
<sebsebseb> dmsuperman: This might help
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dalailamer> just installed ubuntu from 700mb cd, and searching for help << !
<guntbert> !enter | dalailamer
<ubottu> dalailamer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dalailamer> !enter
<thegrinch1> has someone tried lubuntu-desktop package?
<ZykoticK9> Imaginativeone, assuming gnome, open nautilus and right click on a video file - go to the Open With tab and move the dot to VLC (or Add vlc if it's not listed)
<Lord-Readman> Hello all, for those that don't want the minimise, max, and close buttons moved to the top LEFT of all windows in Ubuntu 10.04 Vote for keeping them on the Right! http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<heoa> How can you limit wget only to links that contain a word? http://pastebin.org/102453
<JimmyNeutron> .
<dmsuperman> sebsebseb: Unfortunately not
<sebsebseb> dmsuperman: You can ask again here later on of course, but in the mean time you could try #grub2
<sebsebseb> dmsuperman: uh that's #grub
<ng0n> ..
<sebsebseb> Lord-Readman: You can give that link out in #ubuntu+1
<Lord-Readman> sure
<Lord-Readman> done
<timyeung> Imaginativeone, did any one help you with your Q?
<ng0n> ..
<levu> hello, in which group has a user to be to use scanners? its on a server system where i dont have the GUI to give the rights to the users.
<HowardtheDuck> re
<magn3ts> Every few seconds my external mouse seems to "lock up" and stop responding to input. How can I tell what's causing this?
<mohjak> I face a problem with vodafone Mobile connect
<ng0n> magn: battery
<timyeung> levu, i think you have to add users to the scanner group
<magn3ts> ng0n, nope, fresh batteries and this just started and its very intermittent
<timyeung> levu i could be wrong I don't know too much about that, i'm sorry
<levu> timyeung: this group only exists just until 6.06
<ng0n> hmmm... not good.  maybe a bad mouse or driver.
<mohjak> My problem is that I cannot start the program
<mohjak> there was an exceptions
<ng0n> reboot
<timyeung> levu i don't follow
<mohjak> like I/o Error
<mohjak> vmc.cfg
<mohjak> No such file or directory
<mohjak> somebody help me
<guntbert> !enter | mohjak
<ubottu> mohjak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mohjak> Okay
<joeG> Hello all!
<Oddbio> I have no sound on my laptop. I disabled GDM, and I had sound before disabling it.
<Fendaril> How do I associate .jar files with java
<pvandewyngaerde> hello,   any idea how i can troubleshoot or fix a missing mousecursor ?i can use the mouse i just dont see the cursor.  i use kubuntu lucid and just installed  ubuntu-desktop ( i have tried, restarting, reinstalling packages)   still no cursor in gnome
<mohjak> My Problem is with Vodafone Modem Connect I've tried vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux-debug He gave me this runtime Error Failed to load application: Port /dev/ttyUSB0 not available: check permissions, How to solve the problem
<CountDown> I just installed UNR 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One (AO532H).  Works great except that I can't change the settings for the touchpad.  I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad, namely enabling SHMConfig and installing gsynaptics, but gsynaptics still can't initialize.  I'd really like to disable mouse clicks using the touchpad.  How can I do this?
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<CountDown> Jon-: Try System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts?
<joeG> Anyone here good with PulseAudio/Alsa?  I have a noise canceling mic and it defaults to blending the audio together and resulting in no input.  I'm looking for a way to either make them aware of the noise-canceling effects or manually disable a channel from even being touched by the mixer.
<Jon-> CountDown: They are not in there.
<magn3ts> Every few seconds my external mouse seems to "lock up" and stop responding to input. How can I tell what's causing this?
<guntbert> mohjak: that usually means that your system doesn't recognize your modem as modem but rather as a CD (or so) - have a look at the output of lsusb after plugging in the modem
<joeG> magn3ts:  is your system load high when the mouse stops responding?
<chelz> joeG: is it a usb mic?
<joeG> chelz:  built-in, asus eee pc.  this is a supposedly a known issue with these.
<magn3ts> joeG, shouldn't be, I'm only using xchat, chromium and rhythmbox, top confirms that load is normal
<ScoobyDoo> No help in #off-topic, Anyone know what this pokemon is called? >>http://ubuntuforums.org/customavatars/avatar668535_7.gif
<magn3ts> ScoobyDoo, you're so funny
<chelz> joeG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Microphone
<joeG> magn3ts:  is the response sporradic or does it just freeze entirely?
<magn3ts> how do you mean? every 30 seconds it will stop responding for a second, maybe a second and a half
<ScoobyDoo> Nobody know the name? Nobody on IRC seems to know
<timyeung> ScoobyDoo, go back to off topic
<mohjak> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<magn3ts> ScoobyDoo, that's because you're being a troll. It's not really funny for anyone. I mean, unless you like looking foolish.
<CountDown> How do I really enable SHMConfig so that gsynaptics will properly function?
<guntbert> mohjak: strange - I thought that those work out of the box since karmic ...
<toto> hi guys. i have a WMV file, can t see it. Any suggestion?
<joeG> chelz, That's not quite the issue.  I have backports alsa etc installed and sound works.  The problem is the fact that pulse/alsa see it as a stereo mic and blends both channels by default.  I'm looking for a way to tell it to ignorew one of the channels entirely outside of the mixer apps.
<mohjak> I did not understand
<guntbert> !who | mohjak
<ubottu> mohjak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joeG> Guest5226, try VLC
<Guest5226> not working: only AUDIO, video not displaying
<magn3ts> joeG, how do you mean? every 30 seconds it will stop responding for a second, maybe a second and a half
<CountDown> Why is there a Desktop folder for UNR users?
<JoaoVagner> Hello :)
<guntbert> mohjak: are you using 9.10?
<Oddbio> I have no audio on my Ubuntu laptop. I had audio at first but then I disabled GDM and now I don't get it. I'd really prefer to leave GDM disabled does anyone think they know how I could get my audio back?
<clickme> !tab magn3ts hi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeG> magn3ts,  ok, hrmm..  is this a laptop or desktop?  do you have another, built-in mouse that does not exhibit this behavior?
<Guest5226> any converter from WMV to somethin else?
<donavan01> Im about to put ubuntu back on my desktop last install was 9.04 a while back and had issues ... that being said should I go with 8.04 or 9.10 for this install ?
<CountDown> Guest5226: Audacity
<joeG> Guest5226, you need to install the codec packs.  I can't remember them off the top of my head, but if you google for it it should come up.
<JoaoVagner> Someone can tell me if I can install Ubuntu on a power g4?
<mohjak> guntbert Yes
<HowardtheDuck> would someone mind telling me how I'd take some of my hard drive space from ubuntu and convert it to ntfs and add it to my xp partition in gparted?
<mohjak> <guntbert> Yes
<Guest5226> joeG: ok. then I ll have to play this file in a Mac... how can I do this?
<HowardtheDuck> it will shrink my ubuntu partition, but not enlarge my ntfs partition with that freed up space, i don't get it
<guntbert> mohjak: the first line was perfectly ok - no need for the <   ... >
<magn3ts> joeG, this just started. I haven't been using my touchpad today. Just the ext mouse/keyboard.
<guntbert> mohjak: let me look up something
<joeG> Guest5226, Are you asking me how to play it on the mac or how to install the codecs?
<HowardtheDuck> plz help
<mohjak> guntbert OK
<Guest5226> HowardtheDuck: don t mistake partitions and system files
<clickme> !HowardtheDuck hi
<joeG> magn3ts,   I honestly suspect it's something to do with system load.  I know my mouse gets flaky when things get jammed up.  Check your system-monitor and look at the various loads.  I suspect something is eating up processor time.
<clickme> ! HowardtheDuck hi
<HowardtheDuck> Guest5226:  what's that mean?
<Guest5226> joeG: the codecs should be ok. I m asking you how could I convert that to a .avi or whatever
<magn3ts> joeG, I've got top running over here in a terminal and I can confirm that system load is very low
<Guest5226> HowardtheDuck: you shrink a partition. then stretch another. then you need to stretch the other filesystem
<guntbert> mohjak: please try with http://www.pharscape.org/networkmanager-0.7.0-and-3g-wwan-modems.html - should help you
<rastasean> i am interested in connecting into another ubuntu computer on the internet (different networks) both machines are connected via router. is 5900 the only port that needs to be opened on the machine you want to connect TO?
<joeG> magn3ts, I hate to say this, but see if it gets better after a restart.  Could be something crufty floating around in memory.  Outside of that, I have no idea, sorry.
<magn3ts> joeG, okay. thanks for the thoughts. I'll probably give her a restart here in a bit.
<mohjak> guntbert Thank u I appreciate your attention
<guntbert> mohjak: np  and Good luck :-)
<Guest5226> HowardtheDuck: think what you re doing. you have a cupboard. you change the selves (the partitions). Then you need to rearrange way things will be stored in your new shelf design
<kfizz> Hey room. I'm using an HDTV as an external monitor for my laptop, but I have one problem: the virtual screen extends beyond the actual screen (think if you expanded the horizontal and vertical widths of an old CRT), so when I maximize I can't see the title bar or status bars of windows. Any suggestions?
<kfizz> And it's connected via HDMI.
<^muzed^> does a person have to have ubuntu to install gnome-shell?
<Guest5226> HowardtheDuck: that is: adapt filesystem sizes to new partitions
<mohjak> guntbert This is not my problem bro
<Mark_in_Hollywoo> I want to install Mythbuntu on a previous Karmic install - anyone have expereince with this?
<joeG> Guest5226, In order to re-encode the vid, you would first have to be able to read it :)    I remember having to do something with the medibuntu repositories to get them all working right (the codecs)
<joeG> magn3ts, Glad to help, hope it clears up for ya.
<guntbert> mohjak: I believe you won't need any "drivers" when it is correctly set up
<Guest5226> joeG: ok so I go for the codecs. I thought i already installed ubuntu-restricted
<eremite> kfizz, is it possible that they have different aspect ratios?  You may need to adjust the resolution
<mohjak> guntbert My Modem is working
<clickme> !HowardtheDuck http://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+gparted&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<mohjak> guntbert but what I meant is that I want to use Vodafone Mobile Connect Program in oeder to handle my connection
<kfizz> eremite, they're both 16:9.  Laptop res is 1600x900, and the 16:9 aspect ratio resolution available for the HDTV is 1280x720
<joeG> Guest5226 like I mentioned before, you may have to pull from the medibuntu repositories.  That's what I had to do back in Jaunty when I needed to do some editing.  A google should pull up the directions.
<clickme> I need someone to help me understand linux from an IT stand point
<eremite> kfizz, try lowering resolution for when using the TV.
<guntbert> mohjak: then I completely misunderstood - sorry - please state your problem again to the channel (without my nick) so that others will read it and hopefully help
<mohjak> guntbert thanks
<Guest5226> joeG: gstreamer is not installed, that may help. I ll then try kinoDV
<kfizz> eremite: I can lower the resolution to 1024x768, but that's 4:3 and doesn't take advantage of the entire screen real estate of the HDTV.
<LonelyIsland> Yo tout le monde
<LonelyIsland> je peux avoir le nom du chat "blabla"
<LonelyIsland> s'il vous plaît?
<ubuntu_> Hello guys. I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed /home is encrypted.  I suspended my laptop and didn't use it for two days, when I tried to turn it on again it was out of juice. So I plugged it in, and I got an error along the lines "generating encryption keys" or something like that. It stayed like that for quite sometime so I hard rebooted it, and now I get the Ubuntu logo at boot, but then everything stops and the screen gets hosed down. Any ideas?
<LonelyIsland> oh,sorry
<LonelyIsland> #ubuntu-fr
<eremite> kfizz, I mean lower the resolution to 1280x720 to match the TV or else you'll just have to deal with it.
<kfizz> Ooh, okay. Thanks eremite.
<Guest5226> joeG: libav win 32 codecs and gstreamer were not there
<Guest5226> i ll let you know
<mohjak>  My Problem is with Vodafone Modem Connect I've tried vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux-debug He gave me this runtime Error Failed to load application: Port /dev/ttyUSB0 not available: check permissions, !tab How to solve the problem?
<joeG> I'm still looking for some pulseaudio/alsa help.  I'm looking for a way to tell them to ignore one channel on the microphone input as it is a noise canceling mic.  When it blends both channels, it has a net zero input.   I know I can do this through the gui tool, but some tools adjust both channels at the same time and I have to go back and redo the settings again.  Is there a way to do this in a config file? (perminant mute of a channel?)
<harjot> how would i find out the last remote ip addressof my computer?
<Guest5226> joeG: alsamixer and alsactl store maybe?
<Guest5226> isn t there an alsa.conf file?
<joeG> Guest5226, Yeah, but then the dynamic changing of them brings both channels together again.  I basically want to forbid the change of the channel at all.
<Guest5226> can t you edit your init session and by command line, with, e.g. aumix, mute one channel?
<Guest5226> you add to gnome init session one thing: the muting channels
<joeG> Guest5226, would that lock it down and disallow any future changes to the channel?
<usrponcho> hi ...
<Guest5226> joeG: that would mute it. but you could later on change it again. future changes made by user would be crashing your settings
<harjot> IS there a log file that contains the computers last remote ip address?
<joeG> Guest5226, Yeah, that's what I'm looking to work around.
<Guest5226> but what you might need is editing whoknows file and preventing the line making the GUI displaying this channel to appear...
<joeG> harjot, try /var/log/syslog
<harjot> ok thanks
<Guest5226> isn t there an option to let a user control some settings? i think you can say "don t show mono, master, surround,..." would that be enough?
<joeG> Guest5226, Yeah...  I've been searching online hoping to find something.  I'm just honestly surprised that there isn't something easy to make them work with noise-canceling mics.
<HowardtheDuck> Guest5226:  how do i do that?
<joeG> Guest5226, I don't suspect that the lock-downs would include the granularity of a "Per Channel" lock.
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<Guest31358> acktrack
<wayne> I'm trying to configure Virgin Mobile USB.  Not sure what I'm doing.  Anyone have exerience with Virgian Mobile?
<joeG> Jon-, Try looking through the preferences editor in gnome.  It's like the windows registry and contains more options there than the keyboard shortcuts program gives you.
<ikar> hi
<Jon-> joeG: Thanks, where do I find that?
<wayne> The Model # is:  MC760
<mohjak> Which step-by-step Apache setup tutorial are recommended, apart from those on Apache.org?
<joeG> Jon- In my menu, it's under the system tools menu.
<guntbert> mohjak: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<Jon-> joeG: Oh you mean the entire menu?
<clickme> is there someone that can help me understand ubuntu from an IT stand point
<Jon-> joeG: There is no way to change the setting in any of the items in System -> Preferences, I have looked already.
<martinez> hola
<Stargaze> clickme, just asking the question is the easiest way to find out
<ikar> how do i disable automatic login in ubuntu 9.10?
<joeG> Jon- run this command from a terminal : gconf-editor
<martinez> hoy algien español ?
<clickme> i can't is to technical
<martinez> de que pais eres
<eremite> clickme, what do you mean?  Elaborate.  Be more specific.  We wont do yoru homework for you, if that's what you're asking.
<seanbrystone> !es | martinez
<ubottu> martinez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jon-> joeG: Thanks. It isn't in the menu btw. Unless I am completely blind.
<joeG> Jon-,  It could be one of the programs you have to add in from the menu-editor.
<martinez> hello
<clickme> lolz ur funny i like it
<DaveIngram> Hi everyone, I'm trying to craft a find command which will show me all files edited within the last 3 days from within my current directory (also recursively) any tips?
<Jon-> joeG: Hmm, would I need to add a new key [forgive registry terminology ;)]? There are no settings for keyboard commands here already.
<clickme> i'm a pretty good technician so the questin that i have i find them to be very interesting
<jimi_> Why do I get "fails" when I unrar files?
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, we're being serious. If you have a specific question, ask.
<clickme> ok
<jimi_> Some files say "Ok" some say "Failed" on unrar
<Red_HamsterX> DaveIngram, you could probably do that pretty easily using Python, Perl, or Bash. Does it have to be done using only 'find'?
<chelz> find -mtime something something
<neezer> hi, does anyone have any experience with mounting things with ifuse and that sort of thing?
<neezer> I'm having a world of problems getting my ipod touch to work with 10.04 according to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418480&page=2
<joeG> Jon-, I'm not certain.  I could have sworn I've seen them in there before.  Try a google for keyboard shortcuts gconf and see if that gives you any help.
<hullo> any lirc experts?
<unop> DaveIngram,  find . -mtime -3
<DaveIngram> unop: thanks!
<Red_HamsterX> unop, I didn't know about the -*time arguments. Thanks.
<joeG> I'm still looking for some familiar with pulseaudio/alsa.  I'm looking for a way to tell them to ignore one channel on the microphone input as it is a noise canceling mic.  When it blends both channels, it has a net zero input.   I know I can do this through the gui tool, but some tools adjust both channels at the same time and I have to go back and redo the settings again.  Is there a way to do this in a config file? (perminant mute of a
<joeG> channel?)
<unop> DaveIngram, find also has a -newer option - which takes another file's time as a reference to use
<unop> DaveIngram, which means, you can set the time you like on the reference file, etc ...
<wayne> Trying to get MC760 Virgin Mobile to work. Anyone know what settings I should use?
<DaveIngram> unop: OK, that's handy... I knew find would work for me, just couldn't sort out the right arguments... I have a web site that got hacked and I'm trying to figure out what's been changed :/
<Stargaze> could you be a bit more vague please, wayne ?
<clickme> I once installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras from the ubuntu software center and half way thru it had to close my laptop so i thought when i return it would resume but when i returned it did not resume to install instead it showed that it was installed and when i tried to remove it just got stuck on a loop and is not the first time I experience something like this
<brjann> neezer: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> Stargaze: please don't apply irony in here - many users don't understand english *that* well
<Stargaze> clickme, never heard of interpunction?
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, this seems to be the same problem you reported yesterday. I recommended using the Synaptic Package Manager to 'reload' the repository data.
<Stargaze> sorry guntbert
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, have you tried that?
<clickme> what is that
<neezer> thanks brjann
<clickme> <---noob
<clickme> !Red_HamsterX I reinstall ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usrponcho> hi How to configure the key would minimize the window Super_L ": $ gconftool-2 - set"?  no reason why not let me configure key shortcuts Super_L ...
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, ...what?
<stygian> has anybody tried to install itunes through wine?
<clickme> !Red_HamsterX been using ubuntu for close to 5 years on and off never got onto this channel until this week, the information is not that user friendly and time is something i don't have so by the time you said that i had reimage my pc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seanbrystone> clickme, don't use ! before nick names
<guntbert> clickme: omit the ! in front of your statements
<seanbrystone> or @'s
<clickme> ok
<DaveIngram> stygian: you'll need a lot of the grape variety of wine to get through that..... I never had any success
<clickme> seanbrystone: ok
<clickme> got it
<brjann> stygian: itunes doesn't work very well in wine, as far as I know. the folks in #winehq would be able to tell you more.
<clickme> thnx
<patapuma> i am using gOS with ubuntu 7.1 from a USB pen... is netbook remix what i should choose to upgrade?
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, if you reimaged your system after reporting this problem and you are experiencing it again, I'd be inclined to think your image has some sort of flaw.
<herman_nl_de> who want's Itunes, it sucks
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<guntbert> lorenzo: not again please
<Stargaze> I have a workaround for iTunes, but it is in Dutch
<eremite> lorenzo, learn to type /join before typing that
<clickme> Red_HamsterX: i don't hae that problem anymore
<herman_nl_de> Stargaze, translate it through Google :-)
<Scarra3> Im using ubuntu with gnome but I want to change to DWM also know as Dynamic Window Manager
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, if the problem is gone, then why are you asking for help?
<eremite> lorenzo, type /join #ubuntu-it or /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<imarko> hey everyone, looking for some help for a newbie trying to setup 9.10 on a Thinkpad X30
<clickme> Red_HamsterX: i want to documented
<imarko> having some difficulty trying to connect to wired and wireless network connections
<Stargaze> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/eltunes.html => iTunes workaround and follow herman_nl_de's advice :)
<Scarra3> Any ideas?
<patapuma> what is clowd computer used for? can i compute DSP faster with it?
<guntbert> !bug | clickme
<ubottu> clickme: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<patapuma> can i use a clowd computer to run Qcad on really large drawings to strip them out of unwanted data?
<^muzed^> my friend is on gnome-shell how does he go back to the regular ubuntu desktop?
<eremite> ^muzed^,  ctrl+alt f7
<guntbert> clickme: this is no developper channel - no place to "document" anything
<herman_nl_de> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fusers.skynet.be%2Fgbachot%2Fhtml%2Feltunes.html&sl=nl&tl=en
<^muzed^> thanks
<eremite> ^muzed^,  or "startx"
<herman_nl_de> just click
<evilGUI_> Does anyone know how to change Docky icons? I'm creating a launcher changing the icon and draging it to the dock but as soon as I click that icon docky makes a duplicate :/
<clickme> for the past 2 years i have strictly use ubuntu and i have actually a few people using it and i'm maintining it for free
<Jon-> joeG: Unfortunately, there is no shortcut for what I am trying to do [not handeled by metacity like the others, seems to be handled by the applications individually and not able to be changed]
<eremite> evilGUI, right click meue should have the answer
<clickme> guntbert: what is that
<guntbert> clickme: what is what?
<joeG> Jon-, Doh, sorry bro.
<skraps> im using ndiswrapper but i found a kernel module for my wifi card, how do i keep linux from loading ndiswrapper?
<Scarra3> clickme Maybe you can help me then.
<clickme> guntbert: what you wrote bug...etc
<Red_HamsterX> clickme, that's impressive and commendable, but this channel exists to help users troubleshoot problems. Follow the URLs guntbert linked to if you want to help improve documentation or report bugs.
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<herman_nl_de> uninstall ndiswrapper, I guess
<guntbert> clickme: what Red_HamsterX said ^^^
<patapuma> clickme: never maintain a computer for free... and never ever take a broken computer home with you!
<Friction> does ubuntu have a list of supported wifi cards?
<patapuma> friction: yes and a good one on the forums
<clickme> patapuma: 2 late o.0
<Stargaze> Friction, is your wifi card internal or usb?
<Friction> neither
<dhlippert> @Friction  Stay the hell away from Broadcom, that is all
<Friction> it doesn't exist yet
<patapuma> clickme: put them all on your front porch in the rain and call everyperson like a crazy man before it is too late!
<tommjames> anybody know what would be the best method to add windows xp dual boot to an existing install of karmic koala?
<carlos222> OPLA
<carlos222> ola
<guntbert> !ot | patapuma
<ubottu> patapuma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Red_HamsterX> !es | carlos222
<carlos222> soys inglesesss
<ubottu> carlos222: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ramrebol_> I'm compilling, and I have the follow prob: "configure: error: could not find Python headers"  ..   what I need to install to fix this?
<clickme> well @ the moment i don't have any problems but i do have some questions regarding certain things if you guys don't me asking about it
<patapuma> what the heck is clowd computer used for?
<carlos222> you years old
<Red_HamsterX> ramrebol_, python-dev.
<herman_nl_de> $ sudo aptitude install python-dev
<herman_nl_de> doesn't anybody use google anymore? :-)
<Friction> patapuma, where exactly?
<guntbert> !google | herman_nl_de
<ubottu> herman_nl_de: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<joeG> herman_nl_de, no, Bing has won!
<Red_HamsterX> herman_nl_de, what's Google?
<remczas> Results for: | herman_nl_de
<remczas> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<patapuma> friction forums.ubuntu.com is where i solve about 90% of all my ubuntu problems
<Friction> couldn't find this thread you speak of
<herman_nl_de> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225309
<Friction> oo found wiki
<dhlippert> @clickme - what questions?
<guntbert> !who | herman_nl_de (you get more attention from your target)
<ubottu> herman_nl_de (you get more attention from your target): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<patapuma> ubuntuforums.com sorry
<patapuma> i am always spelling bad... ubuntuforums... its a good site.
<Jon-> patapuma: you mean .org? ;)
<herman_nl_de> !who | herman_nl_de
<ubottu> herman_nl_de, please see my private message
<bbthebman> hi, i need to switch to a normal desktop in ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 how do i change to normal ubuntu desktop
<Scarra3> Who here has used Dynamic Window Manager before?
<clocwork> hello
<bbthebman> anyone know how to change to normal desktop on netbook remix
<michaelb> Scarra3:  as in windows' windows manager?
<robert__> Warp4
<admin-elite> hello
<Scarra3> michaelb its this http://dwm.suckless.org/
<clickme> uhmmm
<michaelb> Scarra3:  oh, hahah that one
<bbthebman> anyone?
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<Scarra3> Ya im at a loss of how to take out Gnome and put in DWM
<tommjames> has anyone here had any problems with autocomplete in google, with firefox?
<blakkheim> dwm is nice but i prefer awesome
<patapuma> does netbook remix have special drivers for flash memory over USB install?
<michaelb> bbthebman:  I think you can uninstall the package, and then reinstall like the normal gnome-desktop, if i recall
<admin-elite> has anyone cloned there ubuntu system into a live cd?
<admin-elite> i want to do this
<michaelb> Scarra3:  well, change your xinitrc I would guess to run wherever you compile dwm
<admin-elite> got my laptop setup really nice
<Red_HamsterX> michaelb, bbthebman, a few things need to be disabled in the startup sessions, too, but I can't remember their names or find the guide I used. :(
<bbthebman> michaelb: how do i do this
<bbthebman> in 9.04 there was an option in settings but not in 9.10
<michaelb> bbthebman:  yeah they removed that, it sucks
<Red_HamsterX> bbthebman, this looks similar to what I ended up doing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8232024&postcount=6
<Red_HamsterX> bbthebman, you may need to change your theme once that's all done.
<bbthebman> ok, thanks!
<michaelb> Scarra3:  do you want still to use gdm?
<Scarra3> GDM?
<michaelb> gnome display manager
<Scarra3> No I want to tear out gnome over all
<ramrebol_> I'm compilling, and I have the follow prob: "configure: error: could not find Python headers"  ..   what I need to install to fix this?
<Scarra3> And only use DWM or Awesome
<Red_HamsterX> ramrebol_, python-dev, as mentioned earlier. sudo aptitude install python-dev.
<michaelb> Scarra3:  haha okay, well google for disabling gdm (that will get rid of the gnome prompt). this generally involves removing some daemons from initd
<ardian> Why does my live usb give me this Boot Failed please change the disk
<ardian> it was working
<ramrebol_> Red_HamsterX: thanks
<michaelb> Scarra3:  gnome prompt --> gnome login screen
<Scarra3> Ok thx
<evilGUI> eremite: What do you mean?
<michaelb> Scarra3:  then use a text based log in... edit xinitrc to start whatever wm you want, and then type startx to start it
<clickme> admin-elite: try to put this on a usb instead http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<eremite> evilGUI, right click an icon to change it.  Self explanatory.
<evilGUI> eremite: In docky?
<seanbrystone> whats the web page for info on when Ubuntu releases new kernel updates? I wasnt aware of one this week until i used vmware and it had to recompile the module or something
<ardian> I did mine with UnetBootin
<UbuntuBoy> How to speed Up 3g connexion in Ubuntu
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<Warp4> boy i guess they did change the 'look' of ubuntu a little :)
<michaelb> Warp4:  yeah, no more poop themes
<Warp4> heh
<Warp4> just wish evolution would support exchange 2010 natively
<michaelb> Warp4:  I just wish companies would stop using exchange? ;)
<clickme> Jon-: u tried the keyboard app
<Red_HamsterX> michaelb, I wish for that, too.
<joeG>  I'm looking for help configuring a noise-canceling mic that is seen as a stereo input mic.  The volume sliders tend to lock together when modifying the channels and thus produce no input.  Is there a way to lock one of the channels at mute or otherwise force a locked proportion in the sliders through a config file somewhere?
<dhlippert> Warp4: That'll be the day.  michaelb has the solution
<Jon-> clickme: keyboard shortcuts? yes.
<Warp4> dhlippert, heh i only run it because i got my legit copy for free :D
<syrius> how do you install gnome desktop from ubuntu server?
<blakkheim> syrius: why would you do that
<syrius> isn't just the ubuntu-desktop package that needs to be installed?
<Warp4> syrius, try tasksel if you really wanna do that
<Warp4> syrius, i believe there is an option in tasksel that will let you do that
<syrius> well someone that is trying out ubuntu wants gui with ubuntu server
<syrius> he is having a problem with google suggest
<Warp4> why would you want a gui with ubuntu server? :)
<dhlippert> syrius:  yea, that.  But I'd recommend installing webmin instead
<syrius> he doesn't get the google suggestions
<Warp4> if he wants a gui then use desktop
<michaelb> syrius:  do they want ubuntu as a server or as a desktop computer?
<syrius> they want both
<blakkheim> !webmin > dhlippert
<ubottu> dhlippert, please see my private message
<syrius> desktop computer and server
<michaelb> syrius:  maybe he should just install desktop, and then apache etc on top of that?
<MutantTurkey> hello i am using gnome and i attached my rocketfish keyboard and i have it all setup. but for some reason it won't use modkeys. shift, ctrl, and alt, and super don't work
<Warp4> syrius, then install the desktop version
<Warp4> then all the services that they want
<syrius> well is there a thing for just ubuntu-server to install all the server software?
<syrius> like ubuntu desktop
<raj_> I HATE ubuntu 9.10 I HATE it .. I HATE it I HAAATE it
<blakkheim> raj_: that's great. do you have a support question?
<Warp4> syrius, easiest way is to run tasksel
<MutantTurkey> hello i am using gnome and i attached my rocketfish keyboard and i have it all setup. but for some reason it won't use modkeys. shift, ctrl, and alt, and super don't work
<Warp4> to select the functions of your server
<blakkheim> !repeat | MutantTurkey
<ubottu> MutantTurkey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<charles__> Hello I need some help setting up a linksys router to work with DSL (at&t)
<tp43_> raj_, huh, you are kidding, I love it
<JimmyNeutron> charles: use AT&T as the PPPoE
<Red_HamsterX> charles__, ##hardware, perhaps?
<Warp4> also is anyone using OpenVPN (client) with 10.04?
<raj_> blakkheim:  no i dont. i just hate 9.10.. if 10.04 doesnt make it better im moving to fedora
<JimmyNeutron> and plug in the DSL modem into the WAN port on the Linksys
<WebCoder11> !info mc
<blakkheim> raj_: ok, then pleast take it to the offtopic channel
<blakkheim> please*
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<syrius> !tasksel
<Warp4> raj_, download the 10.04 alpha release and check it out
<tp43_> raj_, what is the problem with it  for you?
<syrius> !help tasksel
<Warp4> syrius, just run tasksel from the command prompt
<Warp4> syrius, it's a menu driven program
<Warp4> just be sure you run it as sudo
<raj_> tp43_:  my problem is how pulseaudio is SOO intergrated now.. and they no longer offer asound
<Pirate_Hunter> ive got a ssh connection to my vb which has screen however when tryingt he keys they are binded to my client that is being run with screen and I wish to control the host instead how do I go about doing so?
<syrius> what does tasksel do? Warp4
<tp43_> raj_, dunno what that means.  Sound works for me though
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<raj_> tp43_:  try pulseaudio on a laptop with HDA sound card you will hate it
<Warp4> syrius, 'man tasksel'
<hellupline> can anyone help me ?? i am getting problem in "quickly share", it says: secret key not avaliable
<tp43_> raj_, oh ok, my laptop is ok
<hellupline> can anyone help me ?? i am getting problem in "quickly share", it says: secret key not avaliable, pls I am asking for help for 3 days
<joeG>  I'm looking for help configuring a noise-canceling mic that is seen as a stereo input mic.  The volume sliders tend to lock together when modifying the channels and thus produce no input.  Is there a way to lock one of the channels at mute or otherwise force a locked proportion in the sliders through a config file somewhere?
<dav_> is there a way to cleanly remove (or disable) pulseaudio?
<michaelb> joeG:  do you mean for like gnome-volume-control? Not that I know of... there are other volume control applications you could try if you want
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, is your Launchpad account fully set up?
<joeG> dav_ Several sources say you can just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio and have it work.
<tp43_> raj_, oh mine is ICH6 Family sound card.  whatever that means
<mugen_> would anyone mind taking look at my xconf.org? I'm trying to set primary monitor for my dual monitor setup?
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, specifically, have you provided it with SSH keys?
<hellupline> Red_HamsterX, yes
<dav_> joeG: ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio..
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, please link to your profile.
<hellupline> Red_HamsterX https://launchpad.net/~hellupline
<raj_> dav_: no .. that is the sad part i hate 9.10
<joeG> michaelb, When I adjust it in other programs, it tends to bring them both back equal, and that nullifies the audio :(
<denis_k> I can't boot into ubuntu, I resized the partition it was on (made it larger) and grub loads and just says no such partition...do I need to edit grub.cfg or something??
<dav_> raj_ / joeG - corolary question: has anyone gotten ekiga to work properly with pulseaudio? - online sources seem to say no..
<joeG> dav_, Yeah, I've heard that it's just the meta-package and has no real lasting effects except for the meta package upgrades.  Many have reported success.
<Blue1> hellupline: this is how I did filesharing -- http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=190  I've never heard of your programme
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, please give me about fifteen minutes to set up a sample environment here. I will respond to you via PM when I am done.
<joeG> dav_, I haven't tried ekiga, but skype works fine if I play some tricks with the mic sliders.  Try setting one channel to mute and then test the input.
<burnex> hello
<raj_> dav_ i cant even get sound.. without disabling pulseaudio so no :S i disbale pulseaudio when i wanna hear some music.. its sad
<Patologoanatom_P> test
<Red_HamsterX> Blue1, quickly is a development tool for Ubuntu. It has nothing to do with filesharing.
<schnitzel> can someone guide me through making a fedora usb install disk ?
<Blue1> Red_HamsterX: ahh maybe why I've never heard of it
<joeG> dav_ and raj_  There is also a known issue with some cards and it requires the backports of alsa to fix.
<hellupline> Red_HamsterX ok
<dav_> joeG: any url pointers?
<Blue1> schnitzel: try #fedora?
<burnex> <schnitzel> it's simple
<dav_> joeG: pulseaudio works for me except for ekiga and flightgear
<burnex> :)
<FooJin> whois foojin
<joeG> dav_,  sec, lemme dig through my history and find it.  It's on the launchpad page.
<Patologoanatom_P> ЕСТЬ ПРОБЛЕМА! НЕ МЕНЯЕТЬ РАСКЛАДКА EN/RUS. КАК ЗАПИЛИТЬ?
<joeG> dav_, Which does not work?  Input or output?
<FooJin> does anyone use Alertpay?
<Patologoanatom_P> меняется*
<hellupline> Blue1 i don't want to do file simple sharing, i wanna published my program: WallPepper
<raj_> joeG : i know the backports.. i have them does do anything i have a laptop with nvidia HDA card
<burnex> уу привет
<burnex> :D
<Patologoanatom_P> здарова!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Blue1> hellupline: sorry can't help with that..
<burnex> пробовал в настройка клавиатуры?
<Patologoanatom_P> Вова, помоги мне
<burnex> =]
<Patologoanatom_P> пробовал
<dav_> joeG: ekiga crashes altogether on one machine. on the other machine it makes a very chopped sound. fgfs makes the same chopped sound on that machine.
<michi_need_help> could someone please help me, with a hdparm startup script?
<brjann> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Red_HamsterX> !ru Patologoanatom_P
<Red_HamsterX> !ru | Patologoanatom_P
<ubottu> Patologoanatom_P: please see above
<hellupline> Blue1 ok, but thank, i liked your idea
<ActionParsnip> michi_need_help: there is /etc/hdparm.conf you can edit (if thats what you mean)
<l7> hi, what's a better backup program, clonezilla or partimage?
<jaik> Hi, does anyone know a good guide for installing ftpd? I need to install the programm under OpenBSD, but the documentation is rly short. So I'd like to understand the program using Ubuntu :)
<l7> or should i just dd or tar?
<schnitzel> i have tried using dd to copy the iso, i also tried unetbootin but that stopped at 66% of "installing bootloader", i gave up on the usbcreator from fedora since i couldnt even get it to run :(
<ActionParsnip> l7: both are equal, just have different abilities
<blakkheim> l7: partimage
<Patologoanatom_P> Столько народа в одном канале, ужас
<ActionParsnip> schnitzel: did you md5 test the  iso?
<joeG> raj_, the nvidia may be your problem:)  Don't think I can help there though, sorry.
<schnitzel> yes
<blakkheim> !ru | Patologoanatom_P
<l7> ActionParsnip: what are the pros and cons of each?
<ubottu> Patologoanatom_P: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dav_> raj_ / joeG - what about /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop ? wouldn't that just do the trick?
<denis_k> Can anybody help me? I resized my partition that ubuntu was on, and now grub won't boot/says 'no such partition' and goes to the grub rescue prompt...
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I make my laptop stop going to sleep when I unplug it? I don't see an option for this in power management
<ActionParsnip> l7: you'd have to research both, see what you want from the app then see which provides it
<joeG> dav_, Depends.  Check to see if it's put into "auto-spawn" or not.
<raj_> dav_ that is what i do to disable pulseaudio to listen to music
<l7> partimage's menu was a bit confusing for me so far
<dav_> david(1)@crusher:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<ActionParsnip> denis_k: reinstall grub from liveCD
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, actually, upon further research, it looks like this is related to your GPG settings, not your SSH settings.
<dav_> guess not
<l7> guess i'll see how clonezilla goes in a moment
<michi_need_help> hi, my problem is I have to give special hdparms to the disk, and I try to give the "hdparm...." by startup, but I will look at the hdparm.conf now
<ActionParsnip> l7: partimage is dead easy, you just need a big partition to spit the resulting image out to, you can do it in livcd
<denis_k> ActionParsnip: I tried it but it says something about a file gone bad...want me try it again and give you the error message?
<JimmyNeutron>  Anyone using LUKS(Linux Unified Key Setup)?
<JimmyNeutron> trying to see if LUKS is worth it or something else is better that offers whole disk encryption
<dav_> joeG: not sure what the default behavior is but autospawn=yes is commented in my pulse.conf? maybe i should explicitly say =no by default..
<blakkheim> JimmyNeutron: i use it
<ActionParsnip> denis_k: then the file you are using is bad, redownload the file
<hellupline> Red_HamsterX yes, my gpg key is fine, the problem is quickly don't find it, i tried this:https://answers.launchpad.net/quickly/+question/99514 (same problem than me)but dont work
<sqwertle> Is there anyone that could help me with a code::block permissions problem I'm having?
<ActionParsnip> denis_k: if the file is bad it simply will not work
<JimmyNeutron> blakkheim: do you notice a lot of overhead?
<blakkheim> JimmyNeutron: just a little bit, but i have an SSD
<JimmyNeutron> lol...well, that's a big difference between HD vs SSD :D
<joeG> dav_, I'm not completely certain about that.  It may affect other things. You may have to rejigger it to act as a daemon so you can use start/stop.
<l7> ActionParsnip: hmm, i'll give partimage another go after i run clonezilla
<l7> does anyone know if clonezilla provides md5 checksums for it's iso images?
<JimmyNeutron> blakkheim: guess I'll try it out and see how much slower my system is after the encryption..ty
<l7> kinda weird that they don't seem to have one clearly displayed
<hellupline> Red_HamsterX following this: i check that my gpg key is fine, i even signed a file for test here, only quickly is giving me headache
<dav_> joeG: I wish ekiga would just work with pulseaudio :( there's isn't any other good SIP client..
<maciek_> witam
<hellupline> i forgot: the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570067
<l7> nevermind i found it.  it makes no sense that the checksums are buried far from the dl page though
<Guest62268> JEST TU KTO?
<schnitzel> can someone assist me in making this disk bootable with a fedora iso ? nobody on #fedora is answering at the moment
<blakkheim> schnitzel: no, this is not a fedora support channel
<schnitzel> okay
<Jon-> Is there any way to change the CTRL + pageup/pagedown shortcuts in the terminal, empathy and nautilus to use instead/include ctrl + tab / ctrl + shift + tab?
<JimmyNeutron> schnitzel: mount the ISO under windows
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, have you tried the export and removal process described in that thread?
<JimmyNeutron> and see if u can read it under windows and check the checksum/crc to make sure the iso isn't corrupted
<sayaga> hola ubuntuers
<schnitzel> im running ubuntu
<Red_HamsterX> hellupline, I don't seem to be having any trouble with it here, nor on my netbook.
<JimmyNeutron> check the MD5Sum
<olskolirc> what does ctrl alt F7 do in kubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> i think they post the md5sum on their download page
<raj_> schnitzel:  what do you mean you want to burn a fedora iso CD?
<JimmyNeutron> CTRL+ALT+F7 switches back to GUI
<schnitzel> no, i want to "burn" it to a usb drive(disk) since i dont have a DVD to burn it to
<JimmyNeutron> CTRL+ATL+F1-F6 goes to different TTY
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I make my laptop stop going to sleep when I unplug it? I don't see an option for this in System>Preferences>Power management :\
<JimmyNeutron> try this to burn the iso
<JimmyNeutron> dd if=(iso file) of=/dev/(USB device)
<blakkheim> JimmyNeutron: that will not work
<raj_> Mike_lifeguard:  just click on never fort all the options
<schnitzel> i have tried dd, and it wont boot
<cikutra189> anybody from indonesia?
<deostroll> hi how to use the keyboard to move the mouse pointer??
<raj_> Mike_lifeguard:  in power managment put never for all the options
<burnex> hello indonesia :D
<UbuntuBoy> how to speed up a 3g connexion in ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> raj_: Why? I don't want them to be "never" O_o
<clickme> Jon-: Terminal- Select-Edit-Keyboard Shortcuts
<Mike_lifeguard> raj_: For example, I want it to sleep when on battery power and inactive for an hour. But I *don't* want it to sleep immediately upon unplugging it
<brjann> !id > cikutra189
<ubottu> cikutra189, please see my private message
<raj_> Mike_lifeguard:  try it first see if that helps .. and them change 1 by 1 to see which one was causing the proble,m
<joeG> schnitzel, Try the instructions at this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Jon-> clickme: It does not allow the ctrl + tab combination.
<schnitzel> dd if=/media/Backup/Linux\ Dists/Fedora-12-i386-DVD.iso of=/dev/sdd < this finishes without errors, but i am unable to boot from it
<flodine> can someone tell me a good thinkpad for ubuntu 9.10 or lucid 10.04
<cikutra189> thx all
<boldfilter> Is there a scandick type program for linux
<boldfilter> scan disk
<hellupline> Red_HamsterX you mean, remove and re-create my gpg key ??
<joeG> boldfilter, fschk
<sqwertle> 've recently gone from XP to Ubuntu 9.10 and wanted a compiler similar to Dev-CPP(Bloodshed). I chose Code::Block as it seems to have very close to the same features and maneuverability. However when I attempt to compile I get a "Permission denied" error. I'll chmod the file to a+x and it will allow me to compile and run. At that point it tells me that at line# using: not found. This is where my using namespace std; is. I
<sqwertle> [16:50] <sqwertle> also get an error relating to a supposedly un-needed ( somehwere in the code as well.
<JimmyNeutron> schnitzel: there is an alternate way but not sure how its done in Linux
<Mike_lifeguard> flodine: depends what hardware you want. Check the hardware compatibilty list if you're concerned ubuntu won't run on it
<deostroll> hi does any1 know how to use the keyboard as a mouse?
<JimmyNeutron> schnitzel: in windows, you can strip the boot img from the iso and than use DD to copy the boot.img to the usb
<Mike_lifeguard> sqwertle: ok, so fix your code
<sqwertle> it's not my code :(
<JimmyNeutron> schnitzel:  same process on making a bootable USB stick for windows xp
<Mike_lifeguard> sqwertle: ok, so fix *the* code
<deostroll> keyboard as mouse hello <<echo>>
<denis_k> Is it possible to boot into ubuntu on my hard drive, from a livecd?
<brous> how do i start virtualbox?  dpkg -l  says it is installed, status of ii
<Tartaros> denis_k: not exactly boot, but you can chroot into it
<JimmyNeutron> denis_k: i think so....i think its called Rescue Mode
<Mike_lifeguard> denis_k: that makes no sense - either you're booting from the HD or you're booting from the livecd
<brous> denis_k-@ yes y9u can
<boldfilter> joeG, fschk in terminal
<sqwertle> Mike_lifeguard: *the* code?
<Tartaros> denis_k: depends what you wanna do really
<ZykoticK9> brous, is you don't see it in the menu Alt+F2 then VirtualBox
<denis_k> update-grub
<trism> brous: the management app is under Applications/Accessories (I think)
<brjann> Mike_lifeguard: that's not true at all. it's perfectly possible to boot from the hard drive using the kernel on the cd.
<denis_k> because my grub is messed up
<joeG> boldfilter,  yes.  man fschk for more info (or e2fsck if it's not automatically linked)
<erik__> Hi! is there a good quicksilver/spotlight for Gnome ubuntu? I want to launch programs by writing their names and getting a nice list of matches.
<Mike_lifeguard> sqwertle: well, you're saying your code has bugs, aren't you?
<sqwertle> no
<Tartaros> denis_k: ok then you can chroot in there and run the command
<MutantTurkey> erik__: dmenu
<Mike_lifeguard> brjann: that is booting from the cd >_>
<erik__> MutantTurkey, hahah!
<erik__> MutantTurkey, No seriously
<Mike_lifeguard> not that it matters
<Tartaros> denis_k: but first you need to bind /dev and possibly /boot into that fs on your hdd
<sqwertle> Mike_lifeguard: The permission denied error is my highest concern, which has nothing to do with my code.
<MutantTurkey> seriously what is wrong with dmenu?
<denis_k> erik__: http://do.davebsd.com/
<MutantTurkey> GNOME DO SUCK
<MutantTurkey> sorry did i say that outloud?
<Some_Person> I'm trying to compile something. It compiles and runs, but there's an error when compiling (this prevents me from uploading to launchpad).
<denis_k> haha
<erik__> Have you tried it? HAve you tried quicksilver not the same thing. dmenu sucks hard
<brjann> denis_k: in the grub menu on the live cd, you should be able to edit the boot line to point at your hard drive's root partition instead of the CD's
<ZykoticK9> deostroll, System / Preferences / Assistive Technologies - Mouse Keys tab add check to "Point can be controlled..."
<Some_Person> The error is "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `app.desktop', needed by `bin/Release/screensaver-settings.desktop'.  Stop."
<brous> ty ZykoticK9 ... am just surprised it didnt show up on the submenus
<MutantTurkey> dmenu is amazing
<Mike_lifeguard> sqwertle: didn't chmod +x fix it?
<MutantTurkey> you are just an idiot who uses gnome
<clickme> Jon-: http://www.jennyandlih.com/unresolved-ctrl-tab-gnome-terminal
<denis_k> brjann: how do I get into the gnome menu?
<schnitzel> the ISO has a few .img files and im not quite sure which one it is, Bootable_NoEmulation.img, /images/efiboot.img,efidisk.img,install.img, /isolinux/initrd.img
<clickme> Jon-: carefully
<erik__> Muhammad, well trolling is fun
<erik__> MutantTurkey, Trolling is fun
<Craig_Dem> Theres also deskbar, which I used to try to immitate spotlight.
<ZykoticK9> brous, if you refresh the menu it probably will (or next time you log in) - under System Tools
<joeG> schnitzel, Did you check the page I linked you earlier?
<MutantTurkey> trolling is fun :0
<sqwertle> Mike_lifeguard it fixes it until I make any sort of change to the program. Once I try to compile after a change has been made the permissions have been reset.
<sqwertle> Mike_lifeguard: I'm hoping to resolve this to where the permissions will NOT need to be manually changed at all
<Some_Person> Where should I look to fix this makefile problem?
<barachius> does anybody know howto install ubuntu  9.10 with grub instead of grub2
<ZykoticK9> MutantTurkey, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Mike_lifeguard> sqwertle: that sounds like your editor is doing two-stage saves or something which resets file ownership/permissions. I'd look into how to turn that off.
<konraddo> hi, i'm looking for any Linux application to stress my CPU
<brjann> denis_k: take a look at the section "changing the boot option configuration line" here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<denis_k> thanks
<sqwertle> Mike_lifeguard thanks
<joeG> konraddo, firefox with java and flash :)
<konraddo> huh :X
<konraddo> but does anybody know something like Orthos? ;p
<Tartaros> is there a command to regenerate my fstab, the way it's generated on install?
<jeffreyspehar> `parted --list` shows 2 partitions on sda, but neither /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 are present.  Why are these not showing up and how can I get them to show up?
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I'm running Jaunty, and X randomly restarts every so often. It *seems* (this is my opinion) that it only happens when I'm using Flash (watching Youtube or listening to Pandora). Why could this be?
<Jon-> clickme: *censored cuss here*. Slay the idiot that coded this I shouldn't have to hack THIS much to change one shortcut. Not to mention I CAN'T do this for Nautilus or Empathy, as they do not even offer an option to change the shortcut.
<deostroll> zykotick9: there is a mouse prefrences window i get to frm the menu item u've mentioned...but i don't c an option like u said...i use ubuntu 8.10
<cobalt_> why no removable drives show up automatically?
<cobalt_> hdd, flash none
<sinisa> can someone help me with install.. nothing happens :)
<cobalt_> i must manually mount them with sudo
<Jon-> clickme: I think I am starting to hate GNOME, but I like it so much more than KDE. *sigh*
<schnitzel> meh, i might aswell go cry myself to sleep, ive been trying to get this to work for over 4 hours now
<ZykoticK9> deostroll, sorry that was from 9.10 - one moment
<cobalt_> :D
<MutantTurkey> zyk
<ale__> ola
<ale__> hola
<clickme> hola
<ale__> como estas
<MutantTurkey> ZykoticK9: yeah my keyboard isn't working properly (wireless bt). its a rocketfish. but it looks like other people are having problems and its unresolved
<ZykoticK9> deostroll, sorry actually i don't have a 8.10 VM any more -- hope someone else knows
<xulf> Hello
<dkulchenko> ale__: #ubuntu-es
<ale__> tienes urban rivals
<ZykoticK9> MutantTurkey, ok - i just just checking if you where just trolling or not, best of luck.
<xulf> All my ram and swap space is being used. Im having trouble identifying what process is doing this. How can I do this easily?
<Mike_lifeguard> sinisa: What do you mean by "nothing happens"?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I find the current internal email for this box which I know has been setup?
<MutantTurkey>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1355660&highlight=rocketfish+keyboard
<MutantTurkey> that is my problem
<Mike_lifeguard> Pirate_Hunter: man mail ?
<clickme> Jon-: sorry
<MutantTurkey> xulf: gnome-system-monitor, or top in the terminal
<brjann> Jon-: go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Interface tab and check the "editable menu shortcut keys" box
<sinisa> mike.. it shows Ubuntu logo ive clicked on install, it shows dialog "yinstall/vmlinuz" ive clicked ok and nothing
<ale__> i alex 7
<Pirate_Hunter> Mike_lifeguard, I need the actual address for the internal mail, will read that
<totex> anyone there can help me with Lubuntu?
<brjann> Jon-: and let me know when you're ready for the next step
<Mike_lifeguard> Pirate_Hunter: ah, sorry, no clue :)
<Jon-> brjann: Ready
<xulf> how do I make "top" sort by memory usage? there's too many processes and nothing obvious
<Mike_lifeguard> sinisa: is it just spinning the CD and such? That can take quite a loooong time, depending on your hardware
<erik__> xulf, press < or >
<sinisa> i see.. but no progress bar or something?
<MutantTurkey> htop is also a nice alternative to top
<erik__> xulf, and it will sort on the different columns.
<sinisa> Mike.. its a dual AMD MP2000
<MutantTurkey> good features, easy to use
<totex> why can i not get into my computer, or getting it to mount a cd i have put in, in Lubuntu?
<brjann> Jon-: okay. open up three tabs and select the center one (this is so the forward and backward tab menu options light up in the Tabs menu)
<Mike_lifeguard> sinisa: I don't think there is one, no. How long have you been waiting? Have you tried restarting the whole process?
<brjann> Jon-: sorry, three tabs in a file browser window
<erik__> htop is ok if you like fancy graphics.
<sqwertle> Mile_lifeguard: Missing build-essential, problem solved
<sqwertle> thx
<Jon-> brjann: done
<clickme> question how can i drag+drop from and open file aplication
<Mike_lifeguard> sqwertle: ok, good to know
<sinisa> Mike.. i will leave it for some time to see what happens :)
<erik__> clickme, Drag from what?
<brjann> Jon-: this is where it gets weird. open the Tabs menu and hover the mouse over the shortcut key combo you wish to change. then just hit the new combination on the keyboard, and it should change.
<Jon-> brjann: Not working.
<erik__> denis_k, Thanks for gnome do I used gnome-luanhc box before but gnome-do will do.
<brjann> Jon-: what was the keystroke combo you wanted to set?
<sinisa> Mike.. cd is not spining
<Jon-> brjann: ctrl + tab forward, ctrl + shift + tab backward.
<sinisa> If I put out Cd.. it says "no boot cd" "Reboot" dialog shows...
<brjann> Jon-: huh, that's weird. ctrl+tab doesn't work -- but all manner of other shortcuts do :(
<Jon-> brjann: It works for other key combinations. I am not allowed to use tab...
<Jon-> brjann: Shit like this that makes me give up on ubuntu every time I try to switch.
<sinisa> can i see somehow command line what its doing.. is it dead , stopped, working? :)
<ng0n> ..
<clickme> erik__: from my desktop to gedit open file window
<clickme> erik__: to drop in my downloads folder
<brjann> Jon-: i understand your frustration. let me see if I can figure out why it's ignoring that particular combo
<Jon-> brjann: Okay. I am going to be eating dinner so you can type full instructions here and I will get to them when I get back. If something happens to our connection, I just msg you my email address you can reach me by. Thanks.
<brjann> Jon-: sure thing
<LameBucket> hey guys, i installed ubuntu on my machine using the text installer.. but now its loading into a resolution that is not working with my TV.. i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and now am at a command prompt.. is there a way to change the resolution so i can see what I am doing?
<Patologoanatom_P> СЪЕШЬ ЭТИХ МЯГКИХ ФРАНЦУЗСКИХ БУЛОК, ДА ВЫПЕЙ ЧАЮ!!
<blakkheim> !ru | Patologoanatom_P
<ubottu> Patologoanatom_P: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erik__> clickme, You need to open the directory for downloads you can find them in the "places" menu
<erik__> then you can drag it from  the desktop to downloads
<clickme> erik__: i know but i should be able to drag+drop from anywhere and most times i do that
<clickme> erik__:  is really an awsome thing
<mooad> HI
<LameBucket> hey guys, i installed ubuntu on my machine using the text installer.. but now its loading into a resolution that is not working with my TV.. i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and now am at a command prompt.. is there a way to change the resolution so i can see what I am doing?
<clickme> LameBucket: why?
<erik__> clickme, Well the open dialog is made to go to the location that is dropped in it. Not sure.
<sinisa> can anyone help me?
<LameBucket> clickme: because it wont display anything on my tv screen because its not a supported resolution.
<LameBucket> clickme: so i need to change it so I can see whats going on.
<clickme> LameBucket: i mean why did you installed using the text installer
<shazbotmcnasty> where can I get pizzadude font?
<cobalt_> no drives automount
<shazbotmcnasty> I can't find it
<cobalt_> NONE
<cobalt_> where do i start?
<ZykoticK9> sinisa, how do you have a terminal you can't see?  are you using the program screen?
<clickme> erik__:  kind of slow but they should fix that or add it
<LameBucket> clickme: because it displays in a non supported resolution.. which means i couldnt see the installer.. which means i couldnt install..
<sinisa> Zyk ive clicked on "install ubuntu server" from setup screen
<sinisa> and nothing happens-- it shows dialog "yinstall/vmlinuz" .. i click "ok" on that dialog and that is that
<ZykoticK9> sinisa, i'm not too familiar with the server setup - you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server if no one can help you here
<sinisa> ok .. will try
<clickme> LameBucket: what model pc you got
<LameBucket> emachines EL1333G-01w
<clickme> LameBucket: what ubuntu version
<LameBucket> 9.10
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey, I need the "pizzadude" font - I can't find it in the repos - does anyone know the filename that I can apt-get? Or where to get the original font from somewhere else?
<cobalt_> how come i can mount my usb flash with sudo mount /dev/sdx1 /media/myflash but it dosnt automount and disk utility says it is unrecognized volume
<LameBucket> 64bit.
<^ardian^> How do i enable the universe component from terminal ?
<LameBucket> clickme: and i am connecting it to a Vizio VW26L 26" via VGA
<frustek> ?
<shazbotmcnasty> ardian, you can do 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and then find the universe repos and uncomment the line
<^ardian^> aha thanks shazbotmcnasty
<blakkheim> s/nano/sudo vi
<clickme> LameBucket: try connecting it to monitor and see if you can see it there 1st
<LameBucket> clickme: I dont have a monitor to connect it to.
<LameBucket> clickme: only a TV.
<Saphira4598> Hello?
<erik__> LameBucket, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if it gives you anyhelp..
<sinisa> Zykotic.. they sleeping there on ubuntu-server
<LameBucket> erik__ ok
<sinisa> ppl.. has anyone installed ubuntu server 9.10
<^ardian^> Im booting from a live usb and when i try to install recordmydesktop it gives me this
<^ardian^> E: Couldn't find package recordmydesktop
<vrkalak> crunchbang?
<^ardian^> Kubuntu
<Saphira4598> I'm having a bit of trouble running Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD on Windows 7, even though my computer exceeds all of the requirements. Could any of you help?
<erik__> LameBucket, it's not really that hard to do a manual config of X. It's just three changes in the config file. But I don't have the time to help you with that.. ;-)
<clickme> LameBucket: u might haveto play around with the tv settings
<shazbotmcnasty> ^ardian^, do 'sudo apt-cache search recordmydesktop'
<^ardian^> ok
<^ardian^> shazbotmcnasty: it gives the same error when i try to apt-get install it
<VCoolio> ^ardian^: recordmydesktop is in the universe repo; did you enable it and did you 'sudo apt-get update' afterwards?
<LameBucket> erik__ : it says it must be run as root..
<^ardian^> VCoolio: i forgot to apt-get update
<^ardian^> thanks
<clickme> LameBucket: do you see the boot screen when you turn it on
<clickme> erik__: do i know you my dude o.-
<erik__> clickme, Not really sure what you want them to add, but it's designed to work that way so they will never add the ability to move files in the "open file dialog"
<Saphira4598> I'm having a bit of trouble running Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD on Windows 7, even though my computer exceeds all of the requirements. Could any of you help?
<meowbuntu> hi can someone take a look at this and reply to it if you can help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8927479#post8927479
<Some_Person> Can someone who knows how a darn makefile works help me fix a problem with someone else's program that I get an error compiling?
<LameBucket> clickme: no i dont
<olskolirc> my friend is on karamic ubuntu with nvidia GeForce4 MX 420
<olskolirc>  graphics card - he wants to know which video driver should he pick (recommended) freezes his system
<Some_Person> The error is: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `app.desktop', needed by `bin/Release/screensaver-settings.desktop'.  Stop.
<LameBucket> clickme: all i hear is the sound.. it will start up but i cant do anything.. i cant see it or anything
<Mehdi> Hello, I was wondering... what is the general difference between Fedora and Ubuntu?
<clickme> LameBucket: i think you should download the live cd and isntall that instead
<Mehdi> I am a linux developer who mostly works on SLED/SLES at work, which should I go with
<clickme> Saphira4598: you wan to install ubuntu side by side with windows 7
<Saphira4598> No, I want to run it from the disk for now.
<Saphira4598> Ubuntu 9.04
<LameBucket> clickme: I dont think you are understanding what I am saying.. I have already tried that.. when it started to do the download.. i lost the screen too.. because it was in a resolution that could not be seen by my tv
<Saphira4598> I've tried running Wubi and rebooting my computer, but I can't get it to run from the CD.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LameBucket> erik__ I tried that and it just said it must be run as root..
<shazbotmcnasty> Where is pizzadude font?
<shazbotmcnasty> Anyone?
<adrian__> hello folks. How can i make CUPS to start automatically in Ubuntu? Ive added '/etc/init.d/cups start' to sys->pref->strtup apps, but it doesnt start. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> !boot | adrian__
<ubottu> adrian__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<andai> Hi. I installed ubuntu on a 8gb flash drive, with success.  Then I redid the process on a 500gb usb drive, and i don't get past grub loading screen. I can, however, use grub on the internal drive to boot the external drive ubuntu OS. ..Help?
<blackstar_> hello! people does anybody know a alternative to FREENX SERVER?
<ActionParsnip> blackstar_: ssh + x forwarding
<Pirate_Hunter> Mike_lifeguard, figured out, this box was missing the mailutils package now it works just tested
<LameBucket> hey guys, i installed ubuntu on my machine using the text installer.. but now its loading into a resolution that is not working with my TV.. i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and now am at a command prompt.. is there a way to change the resolution so i can see what I am doing?
<blackstar_> ActionParsnip Thanks but i;m looking for one with full GUI support
<clickme> Saphira4598: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<clickme> LameBucket: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Saphira4598> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: you can try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> blackstar_: why? why not just have the app yu want shown instead of the full desktop?
<Patologoanatom_P> ARBEIT MACHT FREI
<clickme> anyone why the themes for docky are gone
<blackstar_> because is caind of slow
<ActionParsnip> blackstar_: i'll give you that
<cobalt_> how do you enable automount?
<LameBucket> ActionParsnip: ok i did it and it did nothing.. now what?
<clickme> anyone know where the themes for docky went
<cobalt_> for usb flash drives
<asathoor> hi - I cannot get my Wacom Bamboo tablet working on a HP Mini with Ubuntu 9.10
<cobalt_> and external hdd's
<asathoor> suggestions are welcome
<cobalt_> 9.10
<andai> ActionParsnip: Does that work? reconfigure xorg command did nothing for me (and i read a thread suggesting many others experienced the same)
<ZykoticK9> clickme, do you mean Gnome-Do docky?
<blackstar_> ActionParsnip Freenx is good and great, but i wonder if there was any other supported y ubuntu
<asathoor> ubotu;wacom
<midnighthacker> hello
<asathoor> ubotu:wacom
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone know where to get the PizzaDude font?
<shazbotmcnasty> !hello | midnighthacker
<ubottu> midnighthacker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LameBucket> ActionParsnip: ok i did it and it did nothing.. now what?
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<midnighthacker> is anyone knows how to install modem wanna on backtrack 4
<asathoor> ubottu:wacom
#ubuntu 2010-03-07
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | midnighthacker
<ubottu> midnighthacker: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cobalt_> if i delete config files from ~
<cobalt_> will they be replaced with defaults
<asathoor> :ubottu wacom
<Hellhound666> I have a small question..
<LameBucket> ok.. lets try this again..
<zvacet> on every start wicd is asking for password how can I change that
<LameBucket> hey guys, i installed ubuntu on my machine using the text installer.. but now its loading into a resolution that is not working with my TV.. i pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and now am at a command prompt.. is there a way to change the resolution so i can see what I am doing?
<ZykoticK9> asathoor, there isn't a wacom factoid - but you can use "/msg ubottu wacom" to see that for yourself
<Hellhound666> I have a cap file thats over 20000 and  the program keeps telling me to try with a larger file over and over.
<Hellhound666> Am I just not using the right algorithm to crack it with?
<Hellhound666> oh sorry wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: start the x server now and it should be ok, if not you will need to define the display in xorg.conf maybe#
<LameBucket> how do i start xserver?
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: startx
<LameBucket> it says "Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<clickme> ZykoticK9: yes
<clickme> ZykoticK9: no wait
<clickme> ZykoticK9: Cairo i mean
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: you have an x server runing then, you could just reboot now
<ZykoticK9> clickme, i searched online and i can't find any mention of themes for gnome-do dockey...
<clickme> ZykoticK9: i meant Cairo
<ZykoticK9> clickme, ok that makes more sense - sorry i don't use Cairo, good luck
<midnighthacker> well im using ubuntu now i just wanna know if i can transfer deban to work in backtrack
<juan1> hai can i haz a questionz
<juan1> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<ActionParsnip> !backatrack | midnighthacker
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<LameBucket> ActionParsnip: It still did the same thing.. the TV says "Not Support!" and i can hear ubuntu start in the background..
<clickme> LameBucket: did u see the link i send you
<juan1> I need to setup a WIFI ubuntu router/server, i cant make the wifi to make an ESSID via configs, anyone knows the commands to make it manually?
<woodyjlw> what would cause the the close and minimize buttons to end up on left side of screen instead of right? and how do I put it back lol
<LameBucket> ActionParsnip: Is there a way that i can force a resolution?
<asathoor> has anyone in here success using Bamboo from Wacom with U 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: then i'd look into setting up an xorg.conf file, maybe your tv needs to select a different input
<MgMt> why does my software center thing say 0 items
<LameBucket> clickme: no.. can you send it again
<MgMt> is there a way to update it?
<clickme> LameBucket: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> mgmt: sudo apt-get update
<joeG> asathoor, yes.  Lemme dig up the how-to.
<clickme> LameBucket: try booting into safe mode
<MgMt> thanks
<LameBucket> clickme: I already tried that.. it would just crash and wouldnt work.
<spartan07> have OO 3.1 on Ubuntu 9.1. I wanted to know if there was somewhere I could find icons for the applications? not the application icons but the actual buttons when looking at for example open office writer?
<juan1> need to make a wifi, just like the network-manager does, but on CLI
<LameBucket> ActionParsnip: can i set one up from the terminal.. its all i can see righ tnow..
<juan1> how to?
<clickme> LameBucket: you be willing to download the live CD and installing it again
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: sure its just a text file
<MgMt> actionparsnip that didnt seem to work
<asathoor> thanx joeG - I have read http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/ and some Ubuntu fora
<umbra_> when "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872" refers to "the location of the CD tree" what is meant?  Is this the path to the cd writer?
<brjann> spartan07: do you mean the actual images that are used for the application icons?
<LameBucket> ActionParsnip: could you help me do that?
<joeG> asathoor http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238  This worked for me.
<ActionParsnip> umbra_: its the files and folders which will make up the ISO
<asathoor> joeG >> thanx I'll look into it
<spartan07> brjann: nope the buttons when you open up say writer like the open button or undo button
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, to create an xorg see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: sudo Xorg -configure    will make a skeletal file, you can then add settings etc
<LameBucket> clickme: I have already downloaded it twice.. its not the cd.. its the resolution that it puts it in is not one my tv can use.. so i used the text installer to install it..
<LaughingLion> hey, i'm having some problems installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> LaughingLion: did you MD5 test the file you downloaded? did yuo verify the media once created?
<asathoor> joeG > this guide looks interesting, there are more details than the previous ones - so I'll give it a try
<LaughingLion> i went through the steps on the live-cd, but when i restarted it takes me to a blank screen with grub on it
<LaughingLion> no i don't think so :(
<IdleOne> How can I get a Move To Directory option in the right click menu of nautilus?
<joeG> asathoor, you can pretty much copy/paste the codes given in the post to the command line and let it rip.
<MOzart> Hello i have an idea in the sandbox and i would like to know that you think about it here it is: Idea #23904: Sort applications also by Name/Populariy/Rate etc in Ubuntu Software Center	
<umbra_> ActionParsnip, I'm afraid I'm still lost with that... How does the "CD Tree" refer to files and folders used to make up the iso when it sounds like a directory?
<juan1> need to make a wifi, just like the network-manager does, but on CLI, How to?
<Jon-> juan1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258857
<ActionParsnip> umbra_: the directory structure in an OS is like a tree with branches being folders and subfolders being branches off that, files can be considered as leaves
<juan1> thanks Jon-
<Jon-> juan1: Just googled it. :P
<umbra_> ActionParsnip, Yes, but then is the reference to a directory where the files will be placed?
<ActionParsnip> LaughingLion: then you have no way of knowing if the data you downloaded is complete and error free and nor do you know if the media creation was 100% succesful do you?
<ActionParsnip> umbra_: thats all i know dude
<brjann> spartan07: like these? http://ui.openoffice.org/VisualDesign/OOo_galaxy.html
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: I am using an nvidia and so it tells me to do "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and when i run it it says that the command was not found..
<umbra_> ActionParsnip, thanks man
<LaughingLion> i guess not, but i had another operating system on my computer and i can't boot that either now
<LaughingLion> i think it's a problem with grub
<ActionParsnip> LaughingLion: check the iso, check the cd
<asathoor> joeG - yea so that's the action then. I log off and try. Thanx for your answr
<LaughingLion> how do i do that :)?
<zvacet> I have small problem with wicd is anybody willing to help
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, perhaps you don't have the nvidia driver/programs installed.  You can use the non-nvidia method right now.
<bencc> something on my server is eating all the disk space. how can I check what is it?
<spartan07> brjann: yes like that. Is there a place with alot of them. I could not find any @ gnome art
<brjann> spartan07: well, there are a few more here: http://ui.openoffice.org/VisualDesign/OOo_icon_evolution.html
<ActionParsnip> bencc: remove unnecessary kernels is a great way to claw back space, as is bleachbit
<MatBoy> can someone recommend an external 56K modem which is recognized well under ubuntu ?
<brjann> spartan07: you might find still more combing through the openoffice visual design site, http://ui.openoffice.org/VisualDesign/
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | matboy
<ubottu> matboy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ZykoticK9> shazbotmcnasty, Pizzadude fonts can be PURCHASED from http://www.pizzadude.dk/home.php (they aren't free to distribute, so please no more asking)
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: for modems that does not work... only testing works :)
<bencc> ActionParsnip:  I need to find what taking space because it'll eat everything I'll clear
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: its still doing the same thing.. nothing is on the TV besides "Not Support!" after i did the non nvidia
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: some modems are just not detected
<juan1> Jon-: i trying to do the opposite, not to JOIN a wifi, but "Create a New Wifi" option just like network-manager does, but on CLI
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, does it really say "Not Support!" that isn't even english really
<LaughingLion> ActionParsnip: How do i check the cd?
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: yes... it really says that..
<spartan07> I looked on openoffice site, but did not even know there was a Visual Design site. Thank you. Is there a way to have openoffice use the icons from ubuntu? for example Im using moblin icons and when I use abiword, abiword uses the style.
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, what sort of TV is this?
<LameBucket> Vizio VW26L
<ActionParsnip> LaughingLion: its on the first screen you see when you boot the cd
<Jon-> juan1: Talk to someone else I am not that good with CLI lol, I just googled it for you last time.
<zvacet> juan1:  see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 can help you
<brjann> spartan07: I really don't know, sorry. you might ask in #Openoffice.org
<Kylax> Hey is there any way to send mplayer to the background while playing music?
<juan1> thanks zvacet !!! :)
<zvacet> np
<Kylax> i'm just using the bash shell and no X server  and want to irc or finch
<LaughingLion> ActionParsnip: I think I tried that, but it powered off my computer when I selected it
<brjann> Kylax: yes, add & to the end of the command you're running.
<Kylax> so like
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, what kind of cable is connecting the TV to the computer?
<Kylax> mplayer music.mp3&
<meowbuntu> !language
<clickme> LameBucket: you need to play with the settings of the TV sometimes
<g8787> use a new virtual console maybe?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kylax> mplayer music.mp3& ?
<IdleOne> How can I get a Move To Directory option in the right click menu of nautilus?
<spartan07> already have and waited hours. I really want to thank you for turning on to the visual design site on OO.
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: VGA
<brjann> Kylax: yep, though you can put a space before the &.
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, ummm, sorry man I have no idea.  Best of luck!
<isix> hey chat i am killing myslef trying to configure my wireless on ubuntu 9.10 because in systerm -> admin -> networking dosen't exist.....i have istaled gnome-network-manager a thousan times and nothing....plus i search to try to run it and dosent run
<clickme> wow this is pretty impressive you can spend a lot of time in here and get nowhere lol
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: and i know it will work.. because the computer came with Windows 7 on it and it works with that.. its just ubuntu is being a pain.
<LameBucket> ok, thanks
<olskolirc> how do I dpkg-reconfigure my NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
<olskolirc> so that I can pick the right graphics driver
<olskolirc> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
<clickme> no-where
<Kylax> Man that doesnt work
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, have you tried installing the Nvidia drivers?
<Kylax> says cannot connect to socket
<clickme> LameBucket: i had a similar problem once and you gata play with the settings some times
<Kylax> and mplayer file not found; but only when i use the &
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: how do i do that?
<LameBucket> <--- noob.
<clickme> LameBucket: the settings from the TV, and even intall the OS 3 different ways
<brjann> Kylax: are you using the bash shell?
<Kylax> yup
<Kylax> brjann: yeah
<isix> ey chat i am killing myslef trying to configure my wireless on ubuntu 9.10 because in systerm -> admin -> networking dosen't exist.....i have istaled gnome-network-manager a thousan times and nothing....plus i search to try to run it and dosent run
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185" from the command line (i'm not really sure that's the driver you need, but we can start there)
<LameBucket> clickme: I have tried.. but there really arnt any settings i can fiddle with
<Kylax> bash 3.1 or whatever the newest is
<blakkheim> isix: sudo aptitude install wicd
<olskolirc> better yet, how do I get out of gnome-shell and back to the ubuntu desktop please?  __________ --replace& with what?
<jerseyboy357> hi
<Jon-> olskolirc: Try startx
<clickme> LameBucket:  well you cand always try a different distribution just to see like debian and run the live CD instead
<blakkheim> Kylax: bash is on 4.1 stable i think
<Kylax> oh lol
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: its a NVIDIA® GeForce® 6150 SE
<olskolirc> he did jon and it said already and x on display 0:0
<Kylax> well just sayin that command wont work
<olskolirc> Jon-,
<brjann> Kylax: huh. i don't know why that wouldn't work. you ran like this?     mplayer file.mp3 &
<Kylax> says cannot connect to socket then crashes mplayer
<Kylax> oh no
<Kylax> i didnt space
<Kylax> :P
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, karmic 9.10?
<LameBucket> Yes.
<Kylax> brjann: i space before the &?
<brjann> Kylax: i did tell you that earlier :)
<jerseyboy357> Im having trouble getting my audio to work in my Logitech speakers for 9.1 Ubu.  Any help ?
<Kylax> lol ok let me go try thanks
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, yup that's the right driver then
<Monona> jerseyboy357:  Does audio work with your built-in speakers?
<jerseyboy357> no
<Jon-> brjann: Does & work for every application?
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: awesome.. so its installing right now... after it installs then what do we do?
<jerseyboy357> I cant hear any sounds, even system sounds, or anything
<LameBucket> ZykoticK9: btw.. thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: i have the same video card, if you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185; sudo nvidia-xconfig     you should get something after a reboot
<brjann> Jon-: yep, more or less
<avi93> hii
<zvacet> halp me with this every time when I start Ubuntu wicd is asking for password how can I change that
<Monona> jerseyboy357: Run alsamixer in the terminal, and make sure things are turned on.
<jerseyboy357> ok brb
<avi93> anyone can help me please? i cant make the openJDK to work with firefox 3.6
<clickme> LameBucket: you can also try the new alpha version of ubuntu
<clickme> LameBucket: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/
<brjann> Jon-: things do get a little ugly when the application insists on writing to stdout or stderr, so sometimes you'll have to redirect their output to /dev/null or a file to keep from getting spammed by text from backgrounded processes
<meowbuntu> hi can someone take a look at this and reply to it if you can help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8927479#post8927479
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, after it installs "cd /etc/X11" then "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old"
<clickme> LameBucket: it has a different video driver [he nouveau video driver is now the default for NVIDIA hardware]
<ZykoticK9> clickme, only in Lucid!
<jerseyboy357> @Monona  alsamixer shows my Bass and Treble at 50, and reads the card as the Logitecch speaker
<ZykoticK9> clickme, sorry just saw your posts about lucid above
<Monona> How do I move my soundcard to its own IRQ?  Here's the output of cat /proc/interrupts: http://pastebin.com/KWDjU3DE.  My soundcard is HDA Intel.
<clickme> ZykoticK9: no worries
<Emery> having abit of trouble with my drivers on ubuntu, i've enabled the nvidia drivers and they worked fine for a week or so .. rebooted one day and all i can get is 640 x resolution .. i havnt touched anything xorg related
<jerseyboy357> sorry I am still a newborn with Ubu
<LameBucket> NICE!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!!!!!! YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!
<avi93> anyone knows how to make openJDK work with firefox3.6?
<ActionParsnip> Emery: how did you install the driver?
<clickme> probably the kernel got update
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: did you install the driver at cli?
<LameBucket> Thank you ZykoticK9 and ActionParsnip.. i used both of your methods and it worked in the end!
<LameBucket> So thanks guys!!
<jerseyboy357> if I unplug the speaker usb cable and back in, the speaker light goes blue, then right to red
<Emery> ActionParsnip, using the hardware software that comes with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> LameBucket, glad to help :)  more glad you got it working!
<Fernandos> hi
<hipitihop> is it possible for me to route audio from a remote machine via my ssh session ?
<ActionParsnip> Emery: ok try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<Monona> jerseyboy357: I don't know sound stuff real well, but on my computer, I need to have PCM and Front volumes turned up in alsamixer, and then Master controls the overall volume.
<Fernandos> I bought a tablet pc and it has a ATI Radeon HD4550, does that work with 3D and ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> LameBucket: niceone
<chilli0> Hi, how can i loop my microphone input to my speakers?
<avi93> awww it sucks...
<chilli0> I know that im getting an input and my sound works all good.
<Emery> ActionParsnip, the xconfig gui is included with the nvidia software, no joy
<chilli0> But it just doesn't play the mic through the speakers.
<Fernandos> and it  has a internal graphics card too: Intel GS45 I don't know more. sorry
<Fernandos> Maybe you know more than I do.. I bought a HP TouchSmart TM2
<ActionParsnip> Emery: the nvidia-xconfig command will make a skeletal xorg.conf file so you can start edittning it with nvidia settings
<luis_> Hello I got problems with my laptop bluetooth: I have an aspire 4520 but the bluetooth doesnt works, the kbluetooth icon is grey
<kellyh> Fernandos: the onboard should work ok, ATi I'm not sure on, try your luck...
<luis_> cannot send or recieve archives because its blocked
<Emery> ActionParsnip, it doesnt explain why it randomly decided to fux with my nvidia config
<isix> CANT MAKE WIRELESS WORK IT IS DRIVING ME NUTSSSSSS it looks as it is disabled....and needs to enable.....using wicd
<ActionParsnip> Emery: no idea but now it is bad and you need to take steps to fix it
<Fernandos> kellyh: I have a multitouch display. does this work too?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hipitihop, yes , ssh into the machine , open the file manager with nautilus& and find your music and it will play on the remote machine
<kellyh> isix: have you somehow turned it off by a killswitch of other such thing?
<kellyh> Fernandos: i've no idea sorry, never tried such hardware
<froh> luis_, look at the output of lsusb, it should show you what usb hardware you hawe, then you can google it
<Emery> ActionParsnip, bad lol im not 12 ;)
<isix> no killswitch
<Fernandos> kellyh: ok
<Fernandos> does somebody of you know if I can use a multitouch tablet with ubuntu??
<irma> oal
<irma> ola
<Fernandos> I don't speak about the touchpad. I speak about the display
<hipitihop> BluesKaj-Laptop, I don't want to use a file manager though ... I want to execute a command at the terminal like echo "this is a test" | festival --tts
<chilli0> Hi, how can i loop my microphone input to my speakers?
<froh> Fernandos, have you even tried to google it?
<ActionParsnip> !google | froh
<ubottu> froh: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hipitihop, expain what you want to do?
<remczas> Results for: | froh
<remczas> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<Fernandos> froh: yes. I only find results about the touchpad
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: like a loudspeaker system?
<froh> fucking stupid bot!
<froh> http://www.google.no/search?hl=no&ei=hfSSS7DwHImE-Qb4jt2aBg&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CBEQBSgA&q=ubuntu+multitouch&spell=1
<ActionParsnip> froh: watch language please
<ZykoticK9> !language > froh
<ubottu> froh, please see my private message
<kellyh> Fernandos: it could be that it is such a new thing that a lot of people have't tried it yet. Download a live cd and give it a try perhaps?
<chilli0> ActionParsnip,  Yes. ( I have my computer pluged into my screen, that has hdmi ( so with sound) And i dont like walking over and changing over the wires.
<hipitihop> BluesKaj-Laptop, Festival is a text to speech engine which I am setting up on a remote machine ... to test it I want to hear the playback of the remote machine from my ssh session
<chilli0> And running this, aplay -c2 -r4000 /dev/dsp gives really bad quality
<jetx> heh
<Fernandos> kellyh: hmm.. ok I thought you know about multitouch apps and such. nevermind
<Fernandos> no problem, I'm going to try it anyway.. but I couldn't wait. it arrives next week^
<shazbotmcnasty> ZykoticK9, those aren't the ones I was talking about, also - if you're not right, don't act like such a d*ck
<shazbotmcnasty> here are the ones I was looking for: http://www.dafont.com/pizzadude-bullets.font
<froh> Fernandos, http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8564326
<LaughingLion> ActionParsnip:  I ran the disc check from the live-cd and it says there were no errors.  Grub magically started working afterwards, but now nothing's booting properly.  I think that's just because my computer's overheating though.  Thanks for the help.
<Fernandos> froh: NOT the touchpad. My display has multitouch
<ActionParsnip> LaughingLion: check stuff in future, its there for a reason ;)
<Fernandos> froh: ok. both have multitouch.
<blood_> ada orang indonesia kah?
<Fernandos> froh: all I found is what you found + howto compile xy... which doesn't sound like an easy solution..
<^ardian^> Can i upload files to ftp from terminal ?
<avi93> anyone can help please with firefox and java plugin?
<LaughingLion> ActionParsnip: I will :).  Someone should really put that in the install instructions.
<jiontro> hello to all
<avi93> hey
<Fernandos> froh: this is what I bought.. http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/hp-touchsmart-tm2-convertible-tablet-slims-down-and-spruces-up/
<jiontro> i am new to ubuntu
<froh> Fernandos, the sad truth is that progress on the mainstream linux desktop is mostly driven by copying someone else's features
<jiontro> and i have one questions why i cannot acces my yahoo account
<Fernandos> froh: ok.. in which relation is this to multitouch? sry didn't get what you say
<ActionParsnip> LaughingLion: i agree :(
<ZykoticK9> !coc > shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty, please see my private message
<Fernandos> I'm not new to ubuntu, but I am totally new to multitouch
<isix> ubuntu identifies the wireless but it is not enabled how to enable the wireless card....ifup and ifdown dose not work
<froh> Fernandos, it means youll have to wait until someone copies the fetures of iphone , osx ,win7 or wht ever
<Fernandos> froh: ah.. ok
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hipitihop, you need to use the speechengine app whatever it is called after you ssh into your other machine . Can you ssh into it?
<ActionParsnip> isix: if you run: sudo iwlist scan   does it show APs?
<chetnick>     
<elmakaru_22> hi
<Fernandos> if that's truth it's sad. idk
<Mage__> Hey all, not sure where else to post this so I'll ask it here.  How do I suggest a program to be packaged for ubuntu?
<isix> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<isix> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<isix> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<isix> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<FloodBot3> isix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hipitihop> BluesKaj-Laptop, I have done that, I ssh in to my other machine, getting a prompt and I then run the speech engine command which I gave you earlier .. but I do not hear anything
<jiontro> nor kopete and pidgin cannot connect to the yahoo server  pls any help, iḿ a desktop user
<taofd> for some reason computertemp doesn't work for me... I'm on an acer aspireone
<brjann> Mage__: #ubuntu-motu I think
<froh> Fernandos, yes this is why this year wont be the year of the linux desktop either
<Mage__> brjann, alright thanks:)
<chetnick> hipitihop: i don't think you are able to hear, since you are executing command on remote machine.
<blood_> hmpf
<chetnick> hipitihop: unless machine is near you.
<isix> sorry for the flood any ideas?
<kellyh> isix: is it enabled in bios?
<taofd> How can I monitor my computer temperature? I wanted to install the gnome applet computertemp, but it's not working
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hipitihop, what command are you using to launch the speech application?
<ActionParsnip> froh: there is more to linux than ubuntu, have you tried any other distros?
<isix> it is not an internal card is a usb card
<ActionParsnip> taofd: look into lm-sensors
<kellyh> isix: ah
<taofd> ActionParsnip, ubuntu just happens to be one of the best though
<chetnick> taofd: install lm-sensors
<froh> yes, been using nix since 1998 :)
<ActionParsnip> taofd: thats an opinion so is not concrete
<taofd> ActionParsnip, chetnick thx
<torre> ee
<taofd> ActionParsnip, how so? I think it's pretty well established that ubuntu is one of the most popular distros currently
<chetnick> taofd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<taofd> ActionParsnip, it's also considered one of the best packaged distros and easily used for newbies
<taofd> ActionParsnip, not saying it is *the* best, but it is certainly one of the best
<ActionParsnip> taofd: some people think its the worst. neither you nor them are right or wrong
<ActionParsnip> taofd: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> taofd: only best for you, millions will share your opinion and millions will not
<taofd> ActionParsnip, i'm not going to get into an argument about perceptive "bests", i'm just stating what is the general consensus
<isix> is their a way to view installed devices and enable and disable them like windows?
<FlyingTortoise> Can you use phpMyAdmin on your local computer to manage a database on a remote server?
<ActionParsnip> taofd: i dont listen to general consensus
<chetnick> Essentially they are all the same, they are what you made them.
<taofd> for froh, who is a newbie linux user, that's probably what matters to him, his experience elsewhere is not going to be significantly different
<dvwallin> e'lo
<ActionParsnip> taofd: i look at whats best for me, but again, people think xpud sucks but i think its neat
<dvwallin> Are there any pre-packed (like LAMP) lighttpd + php5 + mariadb -packages?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i'm very tempted to send you the !ot factoid ;)
<froh> taofd, ?
<taofd> froh, you are probably correct in stating that linux is not yet ready for mainstream adoption, but it's getting there :) if you feel that it isn't ready for you standards yet, please feel free to file a few bug reports or recommendations / contribute to making it better, or check back again at a later time :)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: hehe
<bencc> where do I put a logrotate script for nginx?
<froh> taofd, i like ubuntu, i actually
<froh> srry
<froh> taofd, i like ubuntu, i actually
<froh> taofd, i like ubuntu, i actually  use it every day
<froh> erhh......
<isix> where is the device manager on ubuntu 9.10 64 cant find it
<brjann> bencc: /etc/logrotate.d/
<taofd> froh, oh, were you not the one that Action was talking to? my bad, nvm
<ZykoticK9> isix, there really isn't one, what are you trying to do?
<chetnick> Majority of mainstream did not even hear of Linux. I'm sure it would be more popular/adopted if it was advertized.
<isix> enable the wifi card because it is disabled but ifup and ifdown dont work
<kesi> Hi!  When I use my onboard wifi nic I am (usually) unable to connect to encrypted networks.  If I use the USB nic, I don't have this problem so I'm thinking it's the drivers.  It's a Dell vostro 1400 using the Broadcom driver.   any help?
<taofd> chetnick, sorry i didn't want to distract the main channel, we can talk about this more in offtopic if you want :)
<chetnick> taofd: true.
<froh> isix, please identify the nic you're using, lspci in a terminal helps
<hipitihop> BluesKaj-Laptop,  echo "this is a test" | festival --tts
<ZykoticK9> isix, if you want a shorter output from lspci you could use "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<iffymcdiffy> I just installed a new hdd in my ubuntu box.  I'd like to have it automatically mount to a directory in the filesystem on bootup, is there an easy way to do that?
<Deformative> So yeah, new kernel broke suspend.
<researcher1> when I scanned using Klamav some .exe files saved from windows XP were reported infected by trojans.Will such files ever infect UBUNTU?  They are quarantined by Klamav.
<hipitihop> BluesKaj-Laptop, but I just went to the machine and I also do not hear anything from that machine either, so perhaps I have a funny sound setup because I am using hdmi
<ZykoticK9> iffymcdiffy, you need to add the drive to your fstab file - not 'really' an easy way to do that "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" will give you a GUI editor
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: no, they are windows viri, not linux
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: viruses
<froh> ZykoticK9, and how would that help, (10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless)
<Idlehead> does anyone know the string for gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/button_layout to create a space between two entries?
<iffymcdiffy> zykotick9: I guess I'm fine with that though it seems that ubuntu as the "easy" distribution should be able to do it through the gui
<kellyh> isix: what model is the wifi card?
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: you can infect your wine if you execute the apps in wine but the wine config can easily be cleaned or even removed
<iffymcdiffy> zykotick9: what kinds of flags do I need?
<ZykoticK9> iffymcdiffy, i'm unaware of an easy method to manipulate fstab...
<researcher1> ok ActionParsnp, then why did a linux virus scanner reported them at all?
<kellyh> isix: also is it just a usb wifi dongle or does it also act as storage?
<researcher1> yes I have wine installed
<Idlehead> researcher1, because those scanners are normally used on servers or gateways
<researcher1> ok
<ZykoticK9> iffymcdiffy, what format did you use for the new drive?
<isix> wifi dongle
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viri
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plural_form_of_words_ending_in_-us
<iffymcdiffy> zykotick9: its ntfs right now...(from an old system) I might change it later but for now I guess I'd like the read/write ntfs format
<Idlehead> does anyone know the string for gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/button_layout to create a space between two entries?
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: virii is impossible as a plural, and viri is incorrect
<memenode> How do I play input through output?
<isix> i already installed ndiswrapper and the driver and follow all the instructions on wifi how to
<avi93> anyone knows about the firefox and java pluding issue?
<froh> iffymcdiffy, have you tried "disk utillity" in system/dministration?
<memenode> audio I mean
<FlyingTortoise> FlyingTortoise
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: touche
<isix> RTL8192 WLAN Adapter
<ZykoticK9> iffymcdiffy, sorry man i'm useless with NTFS - i'm sure someone else can help you though
<kellyh> isix: is there instructions on how to 'turn it on'?
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: i like to add i to stuff to pluralise it, its fun
<iffymcdiffy> froh: yeah I've looked in it but didn't see the option mount here
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: heh
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: like goldeneyei
<blocky> what happens to an ecryptfs setup if I use root to overwrite the account password of the user
<isix> well it says to use network-manager-gnome but on 9.10 i cant find networking on system admin
<linxeh> hah :)
<froh> iffymcdiffy, iv'e never tried this in a "new" distro but i can help you with the correct line in /etc/fstab
<linxeh> I might start doing that at work to wind people up :)
<l7> ActionParsnip: hey again. do you happen to know if it's possible to mount partimage files?
<iffymcdiffy> froh: sure I'd appreciate that
<l7> that was the problem i ran into last time, now that i recall
<ActionParsnip> l7: not sure tbh, never tried. Dont see why not
<linxeh> l7: yes, you can
<isix> i tried to find the nm-applet but dosent run
<linxeh> mount -o loop -t partimagefs imagefile /some/mount/point
<iffymcdiffy> froh: what should I write, the drive is on /dev/sdb
<linxeh> oh no thats rubbish
<linxeh> ignore me
<linxeh> l7: what if you do mount -o loop /the/image/file /some/mount/point
<linxeh> l7: does that work ?
<l7> linxeh: i get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<froh> iffymcdiffy, /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk ntfs-3g ro,uid=1000 0 0
<l7> i also tried "sudo mount -o loop -t partimagefs fooooimg.000 /mnt/partimage/"
<linxeh> l7: hmm, I guess not then. is it a compressed filesystem ?
<l7> and it doesn't understand partimagefs
<linxeh> l7: I always just use dd to create my images, then they can easily be mounted etc
<l7> linxeh: yeah, as far as i know which is not very much
<kellyh> isix: nm-applet should already be loaded/running, should be a icon next to the clock on the top
<l7> google reveals a lot of hits for people asking how to do this, but no answers on how
<l7> linxeh: yeah i wanted to use dd, but the resulting image files were a bit larger than i wanted
<froh> iffymcdiffy, i'm just guessing here, make sure /mnt/disk exists, and grep <your username> /etc/password reveals your correct uid
<l7> i think partimage understands how to skip over empty areas which is nice
<l7> but unmountable images are annoying
<froh> iffymcdiffy, /dev/sda1 is thefirst partition on your disk
<ActionParsnip> l7: did you select max compression?
<kellyh> isix: a quick search in google brought up a few mentions on the ubuntu forums that there should be a working native linux driver, try searching on the forums for the model of your wifi dongle there should be a few hits that might help you
<m0ar> I've got an awful problem. Right after I log on, the next time I press enter my X-server gets restarted. Any ideas? Is this known?
<ActionParsnip> isix: there may be source code on the realtek site for you to compile
<linxeh> l7: looking at the partimage site it isnt currently possible - they are asking for help to write a block driver to support it
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: when you log back in read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<olskolirc> ok how do I bring up the graphic driver menu from the prompt please?
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: kk
<kellyh> ActionParsnip: it seems there are a number of different versions of that particular wifi device, but recompiling kernel/driver seems to be an option
<ubuntuNewBe> hi, need help regarding ssl certificats anybody have experience working with them?
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: what video card?
<JustaNumber> so if I say apt-get update-upgrade-dist-upgrade I should be all up to date?
<iffymcdiffy> froh: is there a way to automount the fstab without restarting to test it?
<ActionParsnip> JustaNumber: indeed
<isix> it is up and running what i wanna know where is the networking app and how to run it
<kellyh> iffymcdiffy: mount -a
<froh> iffymcdiffy, yes, "mount /mnt/disk"
<olskolirc> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
<olskolirc>  ActionParsnip
<l7> ActionParsnip: nope didn't fiddle with the compression options
<kellyh> isix: is there no network manager icon in the top bar?
<l7> linxeh: oh well, thanks anyway for the help
<ubuntuNewBe> hi, I need help regarding ssl certificats anybody have experience working with them?
<l7> i suppose i will go back to dd for now
<Red_HamsterX> What, specifically, do you need, ubuntuNewBe?
<linxeh> l7: you could use dd and gzip/bzip2/7zip
<meowbuntu> hi can someone take a look at this and reply to it if you can help me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8927479#post8927479
<ubuntuNewBe> Red_Hamster I am setting up a mail server on ubuntu using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<l7> linxeh: does 7zip produce smaller images than bzip2?
<meowbuntu> !ask | ubuntuNewBe
<ubottu> ubuntuNewBe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linxeh> l7: generally yes
<froh> iffymcdiffy, man mount.ntfs-3g shows you what the options for mounting does
<blakkheim> l7: if you're going to be using gzip/bzip2  for large files and have  a multicore cpu, install pigz and pbzip2 (and replace the gzip/bzip2 in /bin with them)
<ubuntuNewBe> Red_Hamster openssl req -new -x509 -extensions v3_ca -keyout cakey.pem -out cacert.pem -days 3650, does this creat a root cert?
<l7> clonezilla's also uses dd i think and they provide a nicely organized backup too
<isix> there is no source code but ndiswrapper makes the install of the xp drivers
<l7> blakkheim: hmm, i have a very old pentium, but it has hyperthreading, does that count?
<isix> yes there is a nerwork manager gnome icon on the top bar
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96   i think (if you use karmic)
<blakkheim> l7: it would offer a small speed improvement
<olskolirc> thanks
<froh> i understand someone had fun scripting ubottu in tcl, but it is more of an annoyance than anything else
<Red_HamsterX> ubuntuNewBe, I think it creates both a private key, which serves as the root for self-signed authentication and a public key, which is what clients need to accept.
<l7> blakkheim: ah, neat then. thanks for that tip
<ubuntuNewBe> Red_Hamster, okay so I can use the cacert.pem to create new certs and sign them?
<kellyh> isix: you should be able to see wifi networks if you click on that, if you right click on it it will tell you if wifi is enabled
<isix> here is the site of the conf of the wifi i am on instruction 3.6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<froh> ubottu, yes cacert is a fake root cert
<Red_HamsterX> ubuntuNewBe, no, cacert.pem is what you should serve to clients, if my memory of self-signing is accurate.
<Red_HamsterX> ubuntuNewBe, cakey.pem is the private key, which only Postfix needs to see.
<isix> it says device is not ready
<isix> i will be rigth back restarting
<bencc> does this logrotate script for nginx makes sense? http://dpaste.com/168856/
<isix> ok im back
<iffymcdiffy> froh: I think its working now...Thanks!
<ubuntuNewBe> Red_Hamster, so how do I create a root cert that I can use to make more certs?
<isix> wireless network device not ready
<Kamokow> Where can I get the Wingdings font?  I though it was supposed to be in ttf-opensymbol, but it isnt.
<froh> iffymcdiffy, check that you have write access as your user
<meowbuntu> anyone know any good linux os for touchscreens such as a HP Touchsmart tm2
<gsvolt> exit
<olskolirc> my friend is stuck on his login screen b/c he picked the wrong video driver using ubuntu Lucid and a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
<olskolirc>  ctrl alt f2 brought him to the login screen where from here please?
<blocky> maybe he should login
<blakkheim> !lucid > olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc, please see my private message
<froh> Kamokow, mabe it's in msttcorefonts
<Kamokow> froh: Only webdings is in the mscorefonts
<froh> kandinski, ok
<froh> Kamokow, ok
<froh> bye kids
<bencc> does this logrotate script for nginx on ubuntu makes sense? http://dpaste.com/168856/
<blocky> anyone here familiar with ecryptfs?
<meowbuntu> !ask | blocky
<ubottu> blocky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blocky> meowbuntu see my previous question
<Alan502> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<blocky> that figures
<Alan502> i can't wait for lucid :P
<blakkheim> Alan502: why
<Alan502> blakkheim, 'cause upgrading ubuntu always feels good :)
<bencc> how can I find out which user runs a pid?
<blakkheim> Alan502: what does it offer that you currently need
<Alan502> it's just interesting seeing the new version
<Alan502> blakkheim, nothing at all, i think. But i just like to upgrade.
<Alan502> i dun upgrade right now though, cause it is still buggy
<Tartaros> lucid default search engine will be yahoo, whats up with that? :)
<seanbrystone> $$$$
<draygen> yeah thats a bummer :-/
<jpds> draygen: Not really.
<Alan502> blakkheim, what os are you currently using?
<draygen> jpds: well , I like Yahoo and I use it .. But i tend to use Google more
<draygen> so thats just one more step for me when loading up a fresh install of ubuntu
<jpds> draygen: And the common user doesn't care, they just want a search box, and text.
<blakkheim> Alan502: gentoo on desktop, arch on netbook, debian on server
<Alan502> nice
<seanbrystone> those 'real' distros too much pain for me, ill stick with Ubuntu :)
<Tartaros> so does that seriously mean yahoo paid canonical to become the default?
<draygen> does anyone have any experience with a virus/or rootkit that causes intermittent packet loss to the gateway? its driving me nuts! :-p
<olskolirc> what is the command to bring up software sources please?
<rww> olskolirc: gksudo software-properties-gtk, if I recall correctly
<meowbuntu-away> ok i need a disk maintenance tool. earlier today my hdd started to click adn freeze my os. i turned it off and gave it a rest for a while.
<DasEi> draygen: I had such a issue recently, but cause of dns-flooding, does your syslog say sth. or have you got a high system load ?
<DasEi> olskolirc: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpds> Tartaros: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<olskolirc> he has no graphics DasEi
<draygen> DasEi: Actually, the issue is on my girlfriends Windows laptop.. I thought it was a wireless issue, but it doesnt happen to my machine running Ubuntu
<olskolirc> he can't connect to X DasEi
<draygen> Wireshark showing TLS connections to spynettest.microsoft.com , which concerns me
<HowardtheDuck> is there a web browser for ubuntu that isn't mindnumbingly slow and annoying
<DasEi> olskolirc: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<draygen> HowardtheDuck: Chrome ;)
<meowbuntu-away> ok i need a disk maintenance tool.
<xangua> !browser | HowardtheDuck
<ubottu> HowardtheDuck: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<taofd> for some reason when using sensors, it says my adaptor's critical temp is 63 degress C... this seems kind of low... are there consequences of it's "critical" temp being set this low, or does it not matter?
<Tartaros> jpds: k, fair enough.
<DasEi> draygen: ##windows
<HowardtheDuck> xangua:  I'm not asking what browsers are available, i'm asking which of those available browsers are good
<HowardtheDuck> FF is awful, Opera is okay, but I'd like faster if it's out there
<Tartaros> HowardtheDuck: firefox, opera, chromium
<draygen> DasEi: understood, wasnt asking for "windows" support, just asking if anyone experienced a virus that can cause packet loss to the gateway ..thats all
<meowbuntu-away> HowardtheDuck, i would look at opera or chrome or firefox minimal
<Tartaros> HowardtheDuck: also, why is FF "awful"?
<DasEi> meowbuntu-away: fsck for fs, testdisk for more forensic issues, and ...
<HowardtheDuck> Tartaros: incredibly slow
<xangua> HowardtheDuck: for gnome¿ chromium and midori, both use  webkit :)
<HowardtheDuck> xangua:  thanks.
<DasEi> draygen: right then, no , not in ubuntu
<Tartaros> HowardtheDuck: huh, is it now... isn't it just your computer being slow? ;P
<dj_segfault> Because after all these years, Firefox still leaks memory like an 80 year old man'
<HowardtheDuck> Tartaros:  Since FF is blazing fast on my XP partition, no, I don't think so.
<damian> The only time I've seen Firefox slow down is after installing addons and such for it. Fast as can be for me.
<m3F> hey! How could i change the resolution of my grub?
<Tartaros> dj_segfault: it doesn't leak memory, it just fragments. Like any program will, unless it can move the memory around like mono or java virtual machines
<xangua> HowardtheDuck: opera is also very good but is propietary
<bencc> how do I manually force logrotate for testing?
<DasEi> meowbuntu-away: what's the behaviour of the disk ?
<HowardtheDuck> damian:  removing the addons definitely helps, as well as the usual recommended tweaks, but still is nowhere near the speed it should be
<Tartaros> HowardtheDuck: in that case it's still not firefox obviuosly. It should be as fast in linux as its in XP, or faster.
<AlienDK> I like Opera
<AlienDK> 10.50 is awesome
<HowardtheDuck> xangua:  yeah, i really like opera.  installed 10.5 yeterday on my XP box at work
<AlienDK> :P
<AlienDK> Sadly its not open source
<AlienDK> oops
<AlienDK> shit.. this is kinda offtopic
<meowbuntu-away> DasEi, yes it was working find now though
<Tartaros> well yeah opera seems faster but it's controls are nowhere near as natural as FF's are
<AlienDK> Gotta be carefull. Else they'll ban me from life, the universe and everything
<HowardtheDuck> Tartaros:  well it's not, and I'm by far not the only person having this problem.   Windows FF is great, Ubuntu FF is not
<AlienDK> yeah
<lateralus01> is it alright if I post a link to my filesystem question on the ubuntu forums?
<AlienDK> Opera feels weird in Ubuntu
<AlienDK> Much better on windows
<HowardtheDuck> yeah I really would prefer FF, I like it much better as a browser, but use Opera now just because I kinda have to
<tenshinoneko> hello ^^
<AlienDK> hello
<dj_segfault> Tartaros: On every Linux system I've used, Firefox running for a while eventually takes up more and more memory and CPU cycles (sometimes up to 70%), especially with Flash
<brjann> bencc: sudo logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf
<AlienDK> Flash sucks
<damian> You could always switch to a terminal browser ;)
<AlienDK> :P
<ddrj> dj_segfault: same here
<lateralus01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423517
<HowardtheDuck> even though FF sux in Ubuntu, I still use it for flash...because flash in Opera is even worse heh
<Tartaros> dj_segfault: yes. Fragmenting. Also flash plugin is not really FF's fault is it
<AlienDK> GNOME sucks
<ddrj> don't say that!
<ddrj> it rules
<AlienDK> It looks like something for handicapped persons
<DasEi> meowbuntu-away: didn't understand your last answer
<tenshinoneko> i'm trying to make changes on /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts but i'm scared i'll mess something up T_T
<xangua> now we really are offtopic
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HowardtheDuck> AlienDK:  probably but I like it better than KDE still
<olskolirc> ok DasEi hes in nano
<AlienDK> Its better than the other desktops
<Tartaros> I don't think being offtopic is such a crime at this hour
<AlienDK> Sorry xangua. But I'm banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlienDK> Itis
<tenshinoneko> is there any GUI to change the name of the host in 9.10?
<DasEi> olskolirc: what was the basic issue ?
<tenshinoneko> + the domain
<xangua> AlienDK: that's not excuse to make offtopic here
<AlienDK> :(
<AlienDK> How about this
<AlienDK> God is dead
<Tartaros> tenshinoneko: dunno about a gui but it should be really easy to change it manually
<AlienDK> I'm the new god
<AlienDK> :D
<FloodBot3> AlienDK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olskolirc> my friend is stuck on his login screen b/c he picked the wrong video driver using ubuntu Lucid and a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 DasEi and now stuck on a black screen no X loging shell
<AlienDK> Sure
<AlienDK> your "friend"
<AlienDK> mwuhahahahahahaha
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> olskolirc: aaaah, so you're on the wrong path then
<olskolirc> I got that sebsebseb
<taofd> will Lucid's UNR hit day 1? or does it usually trail the official release?
<olskolirc> what DasEi
<DasEi> olskolirc: run following commands from safe mode or trml-line
<Tartaros> olskolirc: heh. you didnt include the description of real problem (other than "stuck") and since this channel is about karmic- then we will probably recommend to install karmic :P
<bencc> brjann: thanks
<olskolirc> ok wait let me have him get out of nano DasEi
<tenshinoneko> tartaros: well the problem i have is in hosts. right now the host name is "ubuntu" should i just change every ubuntu for "newname"
<taofd> for some reason when using sensors, it says my adaptor's critical temp is 63 degress C... this seems kind of low... are there consequences of it's "critical" temp being set this low, or does it not matter?
<Tartaros> tenshinoneko: how is that a problem?
<DasEi> olskolirc: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_stuck
<olskolirc> Tartaros, I did I said "froze" as if he was on M$
<[_miT_]> unitedpotsmokers: dood... dood.
<DasEi> olskolirc: ctrl-x to quit nano
<dj_segfault> taofd: That means it's not reading the sensors.  Mine does the same thing
<unitedpotsmokers> hi there.. good morning
<tenshinoneko> tartaros: well cuz there's one place in hosts that says "ubuntu-domain" so i'm not sure if i need to change thatone to "newname-domain" sorry im a n00b xD
<Tartaros> olskolirc: what part of "this channel is not about lucid" dont you understand :)
<taofd> dj_segfault, what do you mean? :D
<dj_segfault> taofd: Could be an unsupported sensor chip
<Tartaros> tenshinoneko: I'd suggest not touching it when it works
<olskolirc> this was the same issue with karamic too Tartaros thats why we upgraded hoping it would be better
<olskolirc> its the same
<DasEi> olskolirc: also, is that lucid ? well, meet me over there, then
<tenshinoneko> tartaros: so i should leave the .ubuntu-domain the same then? ^^
<DasEi> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Tartaros> olskolirc: well can you not use the driver?
<olskolirc> we uninstalled it Tartaros but we can't bring up the driver config to pick another driver from the command line, any suggestings?
<olskolirc> whats the lucid channel DasEi ?
<olskolirc> I don't have any problems with my lucid so far
<DasEi> olskolirc: see above, #ubuntu+1
<[_miT_]> olskolirc: keyword: so far
<olskolirc> oh yes im there DasEi
<Tartaros> reconfigure X or some such
<shazbotmcnasty> how to give .ttf the correct rights?
<[_miT_]> shazbotmcnasty: chmod?
<shazbotmcnasty> chmod <what>
<tenshinoneko> anyone knows how to lock an account after auto-log in?
<meowbuntu-away> DasEi, yes it was working find now though
<[_miT_]> shazbotmcnasty: could chmod 777, but that would be totally unsecure (very un-linux of me)
<PeterT> Yeah, true
<DasEi> meowbuntu-away: it works now , and you want to re-check the fs ? or view the syslog ?
<PeterT> Note to self: Don't ever type /who #ubuntu
 * [_miT_] takes note
<taofd> dj_segfault, i'm on an acer aspire, it's an atom proc ... it seems like whenever i go above 63C my computer shuts down / crashes... i was wondering if the two were related
<[_miT_]> Is there a way to load balance connections? (Say WLAN and LAN)
<MgMt> i cant get the software center to work, i already used 'sudo apt-get update' with no success
<[_miT_]> MgMt: Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center?
<MgMt> yeah
<[_miT_]> MgMt: version? 9.10?
<MgMt> yep
<MgMt> fresh install and updated
<dj_segfault> taofd: Hmm.  From what I've seen when it says 63C that means it's not reading the sensor, but maybe your case is different.  What program are you reading the temp with?
<tony_> Some one can help me, because when to start my pc all my personal file are copied to my desktop
<[_miT_]> MgMt: what happens when you attempt to launch it?
<MgMt> it opens but it says 0 items at the bottom
<amdpox> Anyone know how I can stop the radeon driver from being loaded with a kernel parameter? I tried radeon.blacklist=yes, but briefly saw a message about an unknown option or something
<tony_> how can to lock the file not copy when a reboot the pc
<[_miT_]> MgMt: from within Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources
<bencc> when I'm forcing logrotate the server starts using access.log.1 file instead of access.log http://dpaste.com/168870/
<bencc> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<candy> hello
<taofd> dj_segfault, i'm using lm-sensors
<MgMt> [_miT_] what do i do in there?
<brandonedens> hi all... I just installed w3m under Karmic and am finding that it is not able to open URLs. Are other people experiencing this problem?
<[_miT_]> MgMt: ensure Main, Universe, Restricted and Multiverse is checked
<candy> i donno im new to this whole thing
<dj_segfault> bencc: Use a wildcard of *.log, not *  That happened to me too
<MgMt> [_miT_] what are those?
<[_miT_]> dj_segfault: best dj name, EVAR
<dj_segfault> [_miT_]: Thanks.  I used to DJ, so it was a natural
<[_miT_]> MgMt: those are the servers your PC contacts for software packages and updates
<MgMt> [_miT_] i dont see those options
<bencc> dj_segfault:  that's what I'm using: http://dpaste.com/168870/ isn't it?
<[_miT_]> dj_segfault: i just go by Dj Tim, or just Tim. lol
<brjann> bencc: it's probably that the server isn't being properly notified that it needs to close its existing file handles and reopen the file. i'd double-check your post-rotate command
<[_miT_]> dj_segfault: minimal-techno, downtempo, electro, ect
<[_miT_]> MgMt: which options?
<dj_segfault> bencc: Looks right for me.
<bencc> brjann: is it possible that I need to put sudo in the postrotate command?
<[_miT_]> MgMt: did you get to the software sources window?
<MgMt> [_miT_] the main universe restricted and multiverse
<MgMt> yes
<Tartaros> what script/program is used by ubuntu installer to generate fstab?
<MgMt> [_miT_] now i see it, those were all checked
<brjann> bencc: no, logrotate runs as root i think, so you should be okay
<[_miT_]> MgMt: on that first tab 'Ubuntu Software', there are check boxes for them
<mohadib_> when i try to view a png in firefox, view it directly, it tries to open in another app, can i have FF just display the png itself?
<bencc> dj_segfault:  should it work when forcing rotate with: 'sudo logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf' ?
<[_miT_]> MgMt: ok then close both software sources and software center
<[_miT_]> MgMt: System -> Administration -> Update manager
<MgMt> [_miT_] ok
<skrite> i need a reccomendation for a great file sync app. I don't need it as a backup program, but rather will compare two folders and their contents and show me the differences so i can reconsile them as i like
<[_miT_]> MgMt: hit check, make sure you're hitting the sources we have checked
<bencc> brjann: when running manually kill -USR1 `cat /usr/local/nginx/logs/nginx.pid` it works fine
<[_miT_]> MgMt: i.e. Main, Universe, ect
<tony_> what's option a should to desacctivate because all my personal file when a reboot the pc show me on the desktop
<mohadib_> anyone? when i try to view a png in firefox, view it directly, it tries to open in another app, can i have FF just display the png itself?
<brjann> bencc: meaning that it switches back to the real log file when you SIGUSR1 it manually?
<MgMt> [_miT_] it says i updated less than an hour ago
<DasEi> skrite: man diff
<bencc> brjann: yes
<[_miT_]> MgMt: thats fine, check it again
<MgMt> i did, it didnt do anything
<skrite> DasEi, thanks
<Tartaros> mohadib_: this depends on what mime type is the http server telling your browser the png file is
<dj_segfault> bencc: That looks right but I'm not a logrotate expert.  I just know when I did * instead of *.log I ended up with tens of thousands of files in the log directory after a few months
<[_miT_]> MgMt: :/ you didnt see the update window hit the servers?
<MgMt> what do you mean hit the servers?
<dj_segfault> bencc: It took over half an hour to delete them all
<[_miT_]> MgMt: "Download package information"
<bencc> dj_segfault: sound like fun
<[_miT_]> MgMt: you'll see it checking the server sources we have checked (Main, Restricted, ect)
<mohadib_> Tartaros: hmm, cant you tell? http://grab.by/grabs/b3b1211cabb2d1df709ce8be94c8ba71.png
<mohadib_> can*
<MgMt> yeah
<[_miT_]> MgMt: ok close the update manager
<[_miT_]> MgMt: lauch terminal (yay)
<[_miT_]> MgMt: type: sudo apt-get purge software-center
<[_miT_]> MgMt: then: sudo apt-get install software-center
<frenciusleonardu> hallo
<usrponcho> register
<[_miT_]> MgMt: btw, Softare center is kinda for the newbs, you should really use the Synaptic package manager ;)
<HowardtheDuck> is chrome or opera faster in ubuntu
<usrponcho> sorry
<isix> ANYONE HAS System-> Administration -> Networking so they can tell me the command under properties?
<[_miT_]> HowardtheDuck: Chrome is called Chormium on linux
<mohadib_> HowardtheDuck: tias?
<[_miT_]> HowardtheDuck: and its faster than anything ive ever seen ;)
<brjann> bencc: hm, I'm stumped. I don't see anything wrong
<MgMt> i am a bit of a newb lol
<[_miT_]> MgMt: ahh ok then :)
<MgMt> plus i cant remember half the names of what im looking for
<isix> ANYONE HAS System-> Administration -> Networking so they can tell me the command under properties?
<[_miT_]> MgMt: you can search the packages within Synaptic Pacakge Manager
<MgMt> that did it, thanks!
<[_miT_]> MgMt: if we could search them it would be a big headache, lol
<DasEi> isix : would be under preferences, command is nm-connection-editor
<DasEi> (Network Connections), isix
<bencc> brjann: thanks. I'll ask on the nginx mailing list
<maxjezy> [_miT_], chrome is chrome in linux to?
<maxjezy> get it from google and it's chrome?
<lamalex> Does anyone know anything about dev-mapper?  I have a machine that /used/ to have lvm on it, which I did a reinstall without lvm, but my drives are still listed under /dev/mapper, and now it won't let me format the unused drive because "One or more block devices are holding /dev/mapper/nvidia_efffjahb"
<DasEi> maxjezy: chromium-browser
<[_miT_]> maxjezy: no, chrome (the web browser) is called chromium on linux
<brjann> bencc: they have a channel here on freenode, #nginx
<bencc> brjann: ok
<xangua> chrome is freeware and chromium is open source
<ZykoticK9> [_miT_], actually there is both Chromium and Google Chrome for linux
<[_miT_]> ZykoticK9: im refering to the browser
<maxjezy> http://www.google.com/chrome/
<DasEi> maxjezy: ubottu: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<HowardtheDuck> mit thanks :)
<[_miT_]> np
<HowardtheDuck> i just installed it
<ZykoticK9> [_miT_], me too!  there are 2 of them: 1) Chromium and 2) Google Chrome they are different packages
<[_miT_]> w00t!
<[_miT_]> enjoy :D
<[_miT_]> ZykoticK9: lies! <checks>
<isix> thanks dasEi
<maxjezy> i use the chrome package
<maxjezy> but it's built on chromium i guess
<isix> i dont want network connections i want networking
<switch10_> I am having some problems adding myself to groups in Ubuntu.  I posted in the Ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423543
<m0ar> I want to start a new x-session on another tty, and use awesome instead of gnome. How to achieve this?
<darkex> would there be any way to test your external line speed from the commandline?
<[_miT_]> m0ar: thats crazy talk
<[_miT_]> m0ar: but i like it :) never actually ran two desktop managers at once
<m0ar> [_miT_]: Not crazy at all, but I want it :D
<m0ar> Do i seriously have to run it in virtualbox? x(
<schnitzel> can anyone help me getting livecd-tools installed ?
<schnitzel> i need to make a fedora usb disk that i can install from instead of the DVD
<[_miT_]> m0ar: you can install it and pick the desktop manager you want to login with @ the login screen
<[_miT_]> darkex: sudo apt-get install iftop
<DasEi> schnitzel: use unetbootin for that
<[_miT_]> DasEi: schnitzel: i second that :) unetbootin is awesome
<[_miT_]> its the only way i can get anything installed on my netbook :/
<DasEi> darkex: you talk about the d/l speed ?
<ZykoticK9> m0ar, you can use the command gdmflexiserver to start another xorg session, BUT you need 2 user names (it won't let you log in as same user twice)
<darkex> DasEi: just the link/burst speed externally, yeah
<schnitzel> i cant use unetbootin to create a fedora usb
<schnitzel> it dosent work for the DVD
<[_miT_]> DasEi: darkex: iftop is nice for a terminal/graphical display of your network interfaces
<craig> hi... linux noob here... just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a new computer and I have no sound.... I know the onboard sound chip is working (I dual-boot with Windows 7 and sound works). Can anyone help? I can't really offer too much in exchange since I'm very new to Linux
<[_miT_]> DasEi: darkex: i guess you could run lynx or wget a large file and check the DL speed
<m0ar> [_miT_]: Not good enough
<m0ar> ZykoticK9: D'aww :c
<isix> anyone has network-manager .7 or .6 ?
<al__> wow craig
<craig> wow?
<m0ar> craig: Go to a terminal, type in "alsamixer"
<DasEi> darkex: there testfiles easily to be found on the net, being well served, can use scp or rsync with -P (progress) option, will show you file, and if I remember right, ethtoll.. well not sure for the moment
<craig> ok
<[_miT_]> hows craigslist going craig? (lol)
<m0ar> craig: Max all channels
<m0ar> craig: use "tab" to find more of them
<darkex> k thanks
<m0ar> craig: It's probably just a output that's muted or something. So go put on sound from a mediaplayer or w/e and play around in alsamixer
<craig> in alsamixer now... looking around, thanks... I'll let you know what I find
<[_miT_]> m0ar: should be pulseaudio (shudder), not alsa
<schnitzel> i need help with installing livecd-tools
<m0ar> [_miT_]: Well, yeah
<nmcintyre> anyone know if there are plans to fix the issue with menus not being resizable to fit a netbook monitor?
<DasEi> Darkex: no sorry, ethtool doesn't provide that
<nmcintyre> in 10.04
<taofd> ugh, my system just crashed, where would I go to see a log of what caused my system to crash?
<m0ar> [_miT_]: We people with a sense of logic have purged pulse a long time ago
<[_miT_]> nmcintyre: have you tried the Netbook remix release? its designed for that
<nmcintyre> yah, i have
<nmcintyre> but therea re still menus
<[_miT_]> nmcintyre: but i recommend crunchbang linux on netbooks, I LOVE IT.
<nmcintyre> that are not resizable
<m0ar> nmcintyre: Remove some entries
<nmcintyre> or scrollable
<m0ar> nmcintyre:  :D
<taofd> nmcintyre, ubuntu UNR is nice, but some dialogs still wont display correctly (thunderbird)
<[_miT_]> m0ar: true :0
<craig> ok no sound is muted and everything in alsamixer that makes sense, like master, is up to the top of the slider
<m0ar> [_miT_]: Only causes eternal suffering and immense pain. Alsa all the way!
<m0ar> craig: Checked everything?
<[_miT_]> m0ar: ripping out pulseaudio was step 1 for my fresh install :)
<taofd> anyone know?
<m0ar> Some doesn't make sense, but still have a card in the deck
<Tartaros> whats wrong with pulse?
<m0ar> Tartaros: Can't put my finger on it, but hell
<m0ar> Tartaros: It doesn't work nearly as well as alsa
<[_miT_]> Tartaros: nothing, usually. but i, along with many others, have a lot of problems with it
<Tartaros> In my movie players, if I select alsa for audio, it keeps getting stuck, whereas with pulse it's ok...
<m0ar> Tartaros: Small bugs, doesn't work as it should
<craig> yup checked everything, no sound still
<[_miT_]> Tartaros: when it works, it works wonderfully. but when it doesnt, its the worst thing in the world.
<maxjezy> craig, turn up volume to 150 % and i think it will work
<Alan502> will empathy still be included in lucid
<m0ar> Tartaros: Since you HAVE pulse. Remove it, and alsa works well
<m0ar> Alan502: Yes
<m0ar> maxjezy: Wtf?
<Tartaros> m0ar: interesting theory. how does one remove pulse anyway?
<m0ar> Tartaros: purge pulseaudio
<maxjezy> m0ar, it's a bug, many people have it that i heard of
<DasEi> m0ar: pulse is not be compared to alsa, as it acts as a sound-proxy, not s-system ( like oss or alsa)
<Tartaros> and where lies the future, alsa or pulse? or something else?
<craig> yeah its at 150% .... interesting, maybe unrelated... I dont have a mic but in sound preferences the input level is flashing
<m0ar> DasEi: Still causes trouble, irrelevant what it really is. What is a baldrog? Not really sure, but it hell screwws things up
<tony_>  what's option I should to desactivate in the desktop, because all my personal file when a reboot the pc show me on the desktop
<tony_> somebody knows?
<maxjezy> craig, did it do the trick?
<[_miT_]> tony_: that doesnt make sense :( wish i could help
<craig> no it didnt
<DasEi> m0ar: different experiences on my side, but I had to get the idea of pulse first, too, was also confused as it appears in one line with alsa, oss
<maxjezy> okey
<tony_> mit ok
<knottydreads87> i imagine this is very unlikely but is there anyway to send a wake up ping to a ubuntu computer that is shutdown?
<maxjezy> then i have no idea
<tony_> mit when I restar my pc
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: thats called "wake on lan". your mobo has to support it
<craig> "eah its at 150% .... interesting, maybe unrelated... I dont have a mic but in sound preferences the input level is flashing" just in case it flashed by too quick
<tony_> all the file in my user it is in my desktop
<m0ar> tony_: Explain.
<knottydreads87> [_miT_], oh, thats right. i'll see if my mobo does
<mawst> What do I need to do to add ident2 to init.d?
<tony_> ok
<tony_> I have my desktop clear
<tony_> and when I restar my pc my desktop in full of file
<[_miT_]> tony_: what files?
<tony_> the file of my home
<tony_> user
<craig> ok well, thanks very much for trying ... I appreciate it... I think I may have to learn a bit more about ubuntu if I hope to have sound
<tony_> you undestand what I mean?
<[_miT_]> tony_: sounds like something you installed is dumping those files there. very strange. i would create a second "test user" account and see if they get the files dumped onto the desktop as well
<tony_> ok
<a359> is there a way to get watch (/usr/bin/watch) output in color? e.g. $watch -n5 ls --color  <--doesnt work for me.
<[_miT_]> a359: thats a great idea :)
<a359> rephrase my question: Does /usr/bin/watch have color support?
<knottydreads87> [_miT_], lets assume by mobo has wake up on lan enabled. how do you initiate the the wake up?
<[_miT_]> a359: i recall playing with a terminal that had color support for logs and such, but i dont remember the name of it :(
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: thats something you have to research for your mobo, i honestly have never set that up before.
<a359> [_miT_]: yeah I was wondering if this is a terminal issue or what. I tried a few differnt ones, no luck.
<knottydreads87> [_miT_], thanks! it does seem like something kinda complicated
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: the concept is pretty simple, you send a "knocking" packet to the mobo and it turns itself on
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: when your box is powered off, you'll notice that the LAN link light is still active. its basically listening for that "knocking" packet
<knottydreads87> [_miT_], yes i have seen that
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: my DD-WRT router has an option for Wake on lan (WOL)
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: i might have to experiment with that :)
<knottydreads87> [_miT_], looks like you do it on the IP and MAC address
<look> does anyone know where the Xchat logs are kept?
<[_miT_]> knottydreads87: indeed
<ircuser> How can I convert many text files to PDF at once ( into a single PDF document or one PDF file for one text file) ? I've got some 200 separate text files I need to print to PDF.
<[_miT_]> look: check in ~/.xchat
<look> [_miT_], thanks
<[_miT_]> look: np
<Souperf> hi
<Colonel_Panik> a359, you talking console terminal or xterminal in a windowmanager?
<Souperf> I interrupted the Ubuntu install process by shutting down the computer during its file copy stage. Since then, the HDD I tried to install it on reports as full, even thuogh it was empty. I can't make partitions on it in Gparted (liveCD), the only option is "unmount" (even though it's not mounted) which gives me an error. How can I completely format/restore that drive?
<[_miT_]> Souperf: whoa, you cant delete and recreate the partitions?
<Souperf> mit: nope, the only option is Unmount, but as I said, it's not even mounted. I've tried booting the LivdCD several times.
<[_miT_]> Souperf: you can try to unmount from terminal, maybe gparted is being lazy ;)
<a359> Colonel_Panik: i'm not sure what you mean. I use uxterms mostly. But I tried also in xterm and gnome-terminal with the same result.
<Souperf> I tried that. As I said it's not mounting. It doesn't show up in "mount"
<Souperf> *mounting = mounted
<schnitzel> where can i get liveusb-creator for ubuntu?
<Souperf> schnitzel: if you have Ubuntu already installed, you can create a USB LiveCD from System > Adminitration > USB Startup Disk
<schnitzel> thanks, does that work with other distros too?
<[_miT_]> schnitzel: or you can use unetbootin + iso
<Souperf> sorry, I don't know
<Colonel_Panik> a359, a console terminal to me means what you get when you hit control-alt-F2 for example.
<KeithChester> Random question - is there a way to determine the total average color that is on my screen? For instance, if a movie is playing and theres a mostly blue screen, i can call this program/function/system call and get what color blue?
<[_miT_]> schnitzel: unetbootin will handle any distro, since you're pointing to an iso
<schnitzel> it dosent work, ive tried and ive been told on #fedora that using unetbootin to make a live usb from the fedora DVD does not work
<a359> Colonel_Panik: ah. ok, no I am talking about inside X.
<[_miT_]> schnitzel: i've never had unetbootin not work for me :(
<DasEi> schnitzel: news to me. tried myself witht the cd, works
<JATCommand> .
<schnitzel> i wanna try it with the DVD
<a359> schnitzel: if you need a DVD to install a linux distro something is terribly wrong
<a359> (imho)
<schnitzel> really?
<DasEi> schnitzel: one "secret is to have the usb formatted properly before, and then give it few minutes, though app says finished, then cleanly unmount usb
<schnitzel> the fedora dvd, is that terribly wrong ? :(
<DasEi> schnitzel: if dvd borks, why not use the cd then ?
<ddrj> i'm installing via usb
<ddrj> is that wrong
<ddrj> yes / no
<DasEi> ddrj: no
<mcurran> Anyone ever save pictures from a digi camera to a usb directly (no computer).
<schnitzel> because im stubborn
<a359> schnitzel: i guess so : )
<ziroday> Hi I keep getting "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name" when trying to do iptables -I INPUT 6 -m limit --limit 5/min -j LOG --log-prefix "iptables denied: " --log-level 7
<ddrj> ok good
<[_miT_]> mcurran: yeah they have "wifi" sd cards for that
<bazhang> mcurran, does that relate to Ubuntu?
<Colonel_Panik> a359,  couldn't you set up a color profile in gnome-terminal and call up gnome-terminal--window-with-profile=mycrazycolors
<ziroday> the INPUT chain exists
<Souperf> mit: I did as you suggested. Manually deleting the partition using fdisk made Gparted work with it.
<[_miT_]> Souperf: nice!!
<ddrj> it's cus i'd rather not install a cd drive to install via cd
<bazhang> ddrj, unetbootin works fine for that
<[_miT_]> ddrj: any reason for that? ive never had a problem. only have had to use USB installations on netbooks (no cd-rom)
<DasEi> ddrj: if box supports usb-boot, prefered method (saves a cd, lessnoise, less mechanical loss)
<bjb1959> I have a tough one for you. I have a shiney new nvidia geforce gt 240 that works fine with the nv driver but as soon as I try to install the latest nvidia driver x won't start. how do I fix it?
<david_> hola
<[_miT_]> bjb1959: ive had to reconfigure xorg after upgrading my nvidia drivers before
<david_> ubuntu#spanish
<bazhang> david english here, spanish in #ubuntu-es
<a359> Colonel_Panik: well i don't usually use gnome terminal. My terminals display color fine, the issue is that when I run watch, somehow the colors don't work.
<david_> alguien que hable espanol
<bazhang> david_, /join #ubuntu-es
<bjb1959> _miT: any suggestions? I have used sudo nvidia-xconfig and then reboot but just get the tty line and no x
<RSLRDX> Hi everyone, i'm looking for an app that can check the charset of a mysql backup file. just a mysql dump file. i'm having trouble importing it into a new server and want to make sure the charset is correct
<RSLRDX> been looking at synaptic but didnt find anything
<[_miT_]> bjb1959: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bjb1959> _mlT: and I should do this after I upgrade, drop to tty then reboot and wait for x to not start??
<Colonel_Panik> a359, oh I don't have that problem in gnome-terminal,  thats weird
<RSLRDX> any suggestions?
<fwaokda> anyone can help me on how to convert .flac to .mp3 in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<[_miT_]> bjb1959: thats what i did
<a359> Colonel_Panik: hmm. so your "watch" _does_ support color? Could you try in an xterm also?
<man8> who has problems with tty? xorg ?
<mediaprodigy> HOw do i watch dvd's in ubuntu
<mediaprodigy> i put the dvd in the dvd player but nothing happends
<joshnetbook> Hello. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on my desktop.
<[_miT_]> mediaprodigy: pop it in and double click the DVD from your desktop
<BHoward> joshnetbook: whats going on?
<[_miT_]> mediaprodigy: also, VLC is a beautiful media player, i like it better than the built in one on ubuntu
<bjb1959> _mlT: ok, I'll give it a try but it seems like a ton to go through just to get 3d going. last time I had this kind of trouble was maybe 2005 or 2006. seem's we are going backwards
<Colonel_Panik> a359, I was reading about early personal computers today and some had only 3 colors, we have progressed some I guess.
<[_miT_]> mediaprodigy: sudo apt-get install vlc
<backtrack0001> anybody here have experience setting up a persistent USB using unetbootin?
<xangua> do you have libdvdcss2 installed¿ if not use medibuntu
<mediaprodigy> i have VLC
<xangua> !medibuntu | mediaprodigy
<ubottu> mediaprodigy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mediaprodigy> aand it will not play it
<mediaprodigy> ok
<joshnetbook> I've setup a thumb drive to be bootable and mounted the ubuntu iso to it. I can reboot and get to the Ubuntu installation menu but after choosing to install(or just run) it drops me to busybox.
<mediaprodigy> i have to installl one by one
<DasEi> fwaokda: http://tinyurl.com/ydc3u9v
<fwaokda> DasEi, thanks
<bjb1959> _mlT: one last thing, did you mean sudo dpkg --configure xserver-xorg?
<_GRUB_> joshnetbook: could just be a corrupted copy on the USB drive
<man8> bjb1959>  i have a nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<DasEi> backtrack0001: yes
<[_miT_]> bjb1959: sorry yes, i dont remember the command off the top of my head
<man8> bjb1959>  http://www.pobladores.com/channels/tecnologia/EL_Nuevo_Mundo/area/12  xorg.conf in nvidia
<joshnetbook> Should I try downloading again? Could it be the thumb drive? It's new and I used it to install Ubuntu NBR recently so I don't know if that would be the problem.
<mediaprodigy> is there a sudo i can run to get mediabuntu installed
<bjb1959> man8: is it in spanish?
<man8> yes
<backtrack0001> dasEi: I cannot understand why when i boot from the USB i get OS not found..
<DasEi> mediaprodigy: medibuntu ?
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<man8> i an spanis
<donusa100> Hello Room Don from Michigan
<_GRUB_> joshnetbook: most likely that when you copied the ubuntu iso to the drive it left files out. just format it and try putting the iso on again
<mediaprodigy> yes medibuntu
<DasEi> backtrack0001: then sth. went wrong with the usb-installation, first, are you sure the box supports usb-boot, stick found in bios ?
<ardchoille> What is the default irc client installed with a fresh Ubuntu system? Does Ubuntu install one?
<DasEi> mediaprodigy: go with the link, add repos, update apt, install desired
<xangua> ardchoille: since karmic, empathy is the default im; it supports a lot of networks incluiding irc
<rww> ardchoille: Empathy is the nearest thing it installs. It's barely useable as an IRC client, though.
<backtrack0001> DasEi: I have a live cd of this distro i want persistent on a USB boot it up, create the partitions, format them. use unetbootin to extrack the ISO to it and install bootloader. and yes,i have USB stick in my boot options
<ardchoille> xangua rww Thanks
<dj_segfault> xangua: I thought pidgin was the default
<Blue1> ardchoille: i use the irc client in pidgin - but you have to install that
<Dr_Willis> mediaprodigy:  the medibuntu reposiutory page has dirctons on the commands to use.
<ardchoille> dj_segfault: it was changed in KArmic
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joshnetbook> ok thanks
<_GRUB_> irssi!
<xangua> dj_segfault: (21:03:55) xangua: ardchoille: #since #karmic, empathy is the default im; it supports a lot of networks incluiding irc
<ardchoille> Blue1: yeah, I use xchat,I'm helping new users get up and running
<mediaprodigy> thanks guys for the DVD help a..
<Blue1> irssi is good
<Blue1> ardchoille: I don't use xchat it looks pretty complicated for what I need
<Atomic> Anyone use PDAnet with Android and Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> I think I'll keep her with empathy and she can branch out from there
<a359> backtrack0001: try adding to the boot option: cdrom-detect/try-usb=true
<mediaprodigy> everyone...  :)
<_GRUB_> xchat is really simple
<DasEi> backtrack0001: things go little messy then : unetbootin will create sth like a live-usb, no changes possible. for persistent take a look at pendrivelinux, just like a standard install to a usb stick, if it's a disk, can directly install to it
 * dj_segfault tries out Empathy.  Back in a bit
<Blue1> _GRUB_: I couldn't figure out how to be on multiple networks - easy in pidgin
<schnitzel> * THE GAME *
<a359> backtrack0001: you have to press <tab> at the unetbootin start menu to edit the boot options, then enter that option
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin needt to get a make perisstant save file option some day
<DasEi> backtrack0001: wheres usb-creator will give some extra spaces for own savings
<DasEi> wheras*
<backtrack0001> DasEi: the distro is backtrack and the USB drive is 4gb
<Colonel_Panik> a359,  xterm works with red and white and watch for me anyway
<tenshinoneko> hello ^^ everyone i'm trying to auto lock in when signin in, so far i used  gnome-screensaver-command --lock but it wont lock up T_T
<backtrack0001> I'll check that out a359
<DasEi> backtrack0001: though no support here, it's same
<rww> ardchoille: pointing them at webchat.freenode.net is easier if they're only going to be using it occasionally
<_GRUB_> Blue1: I think u just press ctrl s to get back your server list and connect to another one
<ardchoille> rww: Nope, their switching from Windows to Ubuntu :D
<Blue1> _GRUB_: i may look at it again someday
<DasEi> backtrack0001: you either want usb-creator or - better, pendrivelinux (google it)
<backtrack0001> okay googling
<HowardtheDuck> how do i downgrade to the old grub so i can change the order of my menu
<a359> Colonel_Panik: hmm. thanks for checking. i'm not sure what I need to do to get it working then...
<DasEi> backtrack0001: important is to have the stick formatted properly before, fat 16 or 32 often on that size
<backtrack0001> DasEi: yeah the instructions say to make a 1.5gb partition in vfat and the remainder on drive in ext3
<Dr_Willis> HowardtheDuck:  ive seen somd guides/forums on tweaking the order wth grub2 - that may be easier
<DasEi> HowardtheDuck: if it's just the order, checkout /etc/default/grub
<Colonel_Panik> a359,  xterm works with blue and white and watch for me  what are you running with watch?
<DasEi> backtrack0001: the told apps will handle partiton proper, but the inital fs is important for thwm to recognize the stick correctly
<Sj4m35-15> anyone use the mini.iso ubuntu 9.10?
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: did
<Sj4m35-15> whaddaya think?
<backtrack0001> DesEi: will i still be able to follow the remainder of this tutorial for making persistent with nessus
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: works, updated packages once, slower, nice expert-options
<axisys> how is it that when from my ubuntu laptop's terminal I ssh to one ubuntu server the terminal title changes to the remote server.. but from same ubuntu laptop when I ssh to this other ubuntu server the title of the terminal does not change to the remote server ? what do I have to change on the remote server to behave the same way ?
<mtx_init> I added the vdpau PPA, but my vlc is still running at around 60-70% when running the HD content, any ideas on why?
<DasEi> backtrack0001: a persistent ubuntu behaves like a standard install
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  check your bash startup scripts and wht they are setting the prompt 'PS1' variable to.
<Sj4m35-15> DasEi: which window manager and file manager did you use?
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: depends on your needs and purpose, I used it for lightwight with icewm
 * dj_segfault *already* hates empathy after 4 minutes.  It said it would import my pidgin contacts but it didn't and it's much less configurable.
<Rolcol> Is it possible to squashfs and unionfs the /usr folder on startup?
<CrOnOs__> i just installed mysql and all i get is http://pastebin.com/0cTkkQLT when i try to set root password any idea?
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  vfpau is only for specicic video cards.. and   You installed  a newer vlc version from that ppa that had the support? Ive not seen it in vlc yet. just mplayer
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  also you need to select the vpadu video out in the settings of the player
<Sj4m35-15> DasEi: I'm using mine as a virtualbox guest. What would you suggest for testing purposes?
<mtx_init> Dr_Willis: My card supports it and it had a different version.  and I do have it selected
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: standard desktop iso / gnome
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  No idea then.  from what i read its confuseing what cards actually support it.
<zeek0124> i need audio help
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: specs of the host ?
<Sj4m35-15> Is there a mini-ubuntu channel?
<Blackcamaro8> Is there a method of installing Ubuntu onto a flash drive(4GB) to where I can save and add things, as opposed to making a bootable USB installer?
<mtx_init> Dr_Willis: How can I install mplayer, it gives me this error mplayer: Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed
<mtx_init>            Depends: libvdpau1 but it is not installable
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: not that I knew
<Dr_Willis> !info libvdpau1
<ubottu> Package libvdpau1 does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  its proberly in some PPA you dont have enabled. or conflicting with some pther ppa perhaps
<seele> i'm having trouble diagnosing a problem mounting an encrypted partition at boot my home directory wont mount
<seele> fsck at boot just says it cannot be mounted, but i can manually mount it in the recorvery shell
<dj_segfault> Cr0n0s: You have to have the root password to use that command.  There's a default one (escapes me for the moment).
<seele> dont know what to do/how to fix it
<erik__> Anyone knows how I can fix this in my xorg: (EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""HID 413c:3010""
<Sj4m35-15> DasEi: specs. windows 7, 2GB RAM, pentium 4 2.8GHz. Nvidia 7300 GT AGP vidcard.
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  it seems tobe called --> nvidia-185-libvdpau - Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  on this 9.10 box
<erik__> my xorg/gdm just doesn't want to start because of that error.
<zeek0124> i need audio help i have azalia alcsomething but it aint be working
<a359> Colonel_Panik: if I do the following, for example: $watch -n5 ls --color /bin
<dj_segfault> Cr0n0s: http://www.trap17.com/index.php/Mysql39s-Default-Root-Password_t31717.html
<DasEi> Sj4m35-15: no prob with gnome in that, don't use too many machines in paralell (~2 B)
<backtrack0001> thanks for the help guys. gonna give this a go with the boot option.
<DasEi> gb*
 * backtrack0001 crosses fingers
<mtx_init> Dr_Willis: How do you install it then?  if its not in the repo
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  must of been in the dozen extra ppa's ive added to this testing box.
<Guest35209> is it possible to do a xdrive type setup with linux
<CrOnOs__> dj_segfault  tnx if there is a default i will google it
<mtx_init> Dr_Willis: ok lol
<abo-> what application is used to save dvd file to disk?
<abo-> (dvd video)
<Dr_Willis> mtx_init:  but none of my video cards actually support the feature
<axisys> Dr_Willis: thanks.. found it
<Sj4m35-15> anyone ever use openbox?
<axisys> Dr_Willis: PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ $TERM = "vt100" ]; then printf "\033k${HOSTNAME%%.*}\033\\" ; fi'
<axisys> PS1='\[\e[0;31m\](\u)\[\e[0;37m\]@\[\e[0;33m\]\h\[\e[0;36m\]:\w\[\e[0;0m\]\$ '
<axisys> Dr_Willis: i guess the prompt_command does it
<a359> Colonel_Panik: so if I do that, instead of seeing "bash" in green, I see [00m[01;32mbash[00m
<axisys> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  actually its the escape codes the prompt prints that does it. :)
<erik__> abo-, Dunno have you tried  Brasero?
<DasEi> abo-: k3b amongst other let's you sae a mountable iso
<Dr_Willis> Sj4m35-15:  its a window maanger. :) theres dozens of window managers to try out
<Guest35209> is it possible to do a xdrive type setup with linux
<axisys> Dr_Willis: "\033k${HOSTNAME%%.*}\033\\" <- this ?
<marcobxbro1> anyone has a u301 EV-DO working with ubuntu?
<zeek0124> can someone help me with my audio ive been working on it tirelessly
<erik__> Does anyone know how to fix the gdm start up error handling?
<DasEi> !repeat | Guest35209, ; I don't understand xdrive setup
<ubottu> Guest35209, ; I don't understand xdrive setup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Blackcamaro8> How can I make a bootable USB Ubuntu installation? I'm not talking about a USB installer, I want an actual portable, saveable installation.
<dehqan> there is a folder including folders and files ? how to chmod 755 all folders and 644 all files in it
<erik__> Blackcamaro8, Install to a USB stick
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  i forget the exact ones. Theres a bash prompt howto that details it.. in agonizing details. :) and i recall a bash prompt generator tool out there also.
<seele> or at least could someone help me manually mount an encrypted partition so i can at least back up my data before i reinstall?
<[_miT_]> dehqan: recursive, i.e. chmod -R 777 file/folder
<axisys> Dr_Willis: wow! thanks :-)
<mr-grey2> Is Xubuntu an ok OS to learn if you are completly new to linux? I heard you can do more with skins and themes with it and I'm just beginning linux.
<Blackcamaro8> erik__:That installs GRUB to my primary hard drive. I don't want that. I want a fully portable installation.
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: http://tinyurl.com/pwv7z
<ramrebol_> when I try to run "Sound Recorder" appear http://pastebin.com/vkvWQUTZ  ..  How can I fix this??  (I have sound with mplayer, but I don't have sound with totem)
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: Checking out link now.
<zeek0124> can someone help me with my audio ive been working on it tirelessly please
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: I've been there before. Can you send me an individual link on how to install Ubuntu on a flash drive? All I've found are links that make a USB installer.
<erik__> Blackcamaro8,  Are you sure I've done it several times and it works for me. Anyways "just" install grub on the USB disk yourself.
<bjb1959> Is there anyone that knows why x won't start when I install the nvidia drivers with my geforce gt 240? nv driver works fine but nvidia driver causes x not to start
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: I got you like usb-stick for a flash drive;; is it a sd card ? ssd-hd ?
<javatexan> I've got  libstdc++.so.6, but this program is dying because libstdc++.so.5.  Can I add that one too, seems like that would cause other problems....help?
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: Yes, it's a Sandisk Cruzer Micro 4GB. I want a FULL install of Ubuntu on there, GRUB and all.
<Guest46002> guys I just reinstalled ubuntu on two of my computer (Both had Ubuntu 9.10 before) and now I cant get networking to work wired or wireless on laptops that had no problems before
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  you have to watch out that the isntaller dosent accidently install grub to the wrong hard drive. I recall some button/advanced option near the end of the install to tell to where to go
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: so given link is right, it's an usb tick, nor ? usb-creator let's you do something near it, but for a real install pendrivelinux is best
<revo> Blackcamaro8 plug in your usb, disconnect all hdd,s install off a cd to the usb , and your done
<tiago> Alguem pode me ajudar, eu tenho uma placa sis mirage 3, e o ubuntu não reconhece ela????Alguem pode me ajudar, eu tenho uma placa sis mirage 3, e o ubuntu não reconhece ela????
<Blackcamaro8> revo: That's actually a good idea. Didn't think of that. Thanks :P
<DasEi> revo: sometimes don't work with grub/casper
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  i tend to just use persistant-save enabled live usb type setups on flash drives.
<Dr_Willis> Blackcamaro8:  or i set up grub2 to boot the iso files. :)
<syrius> whats the best place to get themes for ubuntu?
<syrius> what happened to all the old ones it use to have in the older releases?
<bjb1959> I didn't think so....
<xangua> syrius: 'gnome look'
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  theres the gnome look theme sites. and proberly some still in the repos.
<revo> Blackcamaro8: dont install any restricted gpu drivers if you want it to be truly portabkle
<syrius> I noticed the ones frrom art gnome dot work integrate better with gnome than with gome look dot ord
<Dr_Willis> gotta love a collection of 10,000 theme parts.. most of which are so nasty you cant stand them :)
<syrius> I dislike the ones frrom gnome looked
<syrius> they don't work very well
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  theres a lot of theme ppa collections out also
<syrius> there is always some app tha doesn't work well
<Dr_Willis> Ive never noticed an app that dident work well.. just some of the theme parts are ugly.
<Blackcamaro8> revo: Figured that. Lol. Drivers are 'attached' to ONE specific line of device.
<syrius> like I just install art-gnome.org and they work flawlessly
<syrius> the ones from gnome-look.org I always have some app that doesn't get integrated well with the theme
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  they are all just user submited themes. so you just have to watch out for what ones you use
<syrius> like firefox will be hard to read because the color didn't get right in the addons window
<Dr_Willis> I proberly got 100+ theme/parts in my .themes dir ive collected over the years
<Dr_Willis> firefox is themeable in itself.. so  that may be more of a FF issue.
<marcobxbro1> anyone has a u301 EV-DO working with ubuntu?
<darkstar1> How do I set the default browser in gnome. Mine's always firing up FF but I need itto fire up something else
<syrius> no it can't be Dr_Willis
<syrius> then why is it that art-gnome.org themes don't have that problem?
<syrius> it is the normal system them
<Brando753> guys I just reinstalled ubuntu on two of my computer (Both had Ubuntu 9.10 before) and now I cant get networking to work wired or wireless on laptops that had no problems before
<syrius> not a custom one for firefox
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  they are all user submited.. if you find an issue with one.. post to the themes forum/thread/notes on the site.
<Dr_Willis> some usesr make them better then others..  its not a issue with the web site.
<shubbar> from where do i manage system processes?
<nanotube> darkstar1: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<xangua> syrius: a lot of themes in gnome look use other gtk engines wich you may have not installed and that is because they don't work in your system
<nanotube> darkstar1: or something to that effect...
<syrius> well how do I find themes made by devs?
<darkstar1> nanotube: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Yea the whole gtk-engine stuff is often get goofy
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  look in the package manager for starters.
<shubbar> i want the printer process to start on startup, now i do it manually
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  and theres several theme PPA repos out that are better tested
<syrius> yes I know that xangua usually the dev will say you need this package or what ever
<frozzen> Hey! waz up!
<syrius> I want some cool black themes Dr_Willis do you know of any?
<syrius> even the black themes that come with ubuntu have problems
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  no idea. I always go back to the same themes ive used over the last few years.  I find dark themes always have issues
<hellupline> can anyone help me? I have a question about "quickly", I have a translated file in the "po /" folder, I want when I run "quickly package" pack it with the file "*. mo"
<Dr_Willis> I want things clear, clean, and easy on my eyes.
<syrius> but the ones I downloaded from art-gnome.org don't seem to have those problems
<syrius> well this one that I got from art-gnome.org doesn't seem to have problems
<Dr_Willis> syrius:  looks like you got one then.. enjoy.
<hellupline> can anyone help me with the i18n in quickly ??
<javatexan> so how do you deal with one silly program that wont install until you have libstdc++.so.5 when you already have libstdc++.so.6....why won't it work with just that one....Is there a safe way to add so.5 without messing up the other programs on the machine.....is this akin to dll hell in windows?
<Dr_Willis> javatexan:  since the last .# is differnt the 2 should be able to coexist on the same system.
<alcala> hi
<alcala> hello, how can I play 3gp files in ubuntu????
<Dr_Willis> javatexan:  or you could recompile the app to use the newer lib.
<Brando753> guys I just reinstalled ubuntu on two of my computer (Both had Ubuntu 9.10 before) and now I cant get networking to work wired or wireless on laptops that had no problems before
<Dr_Willis> alcala:  ive maanged to play them in vlc and gmplayer befor
<javatexan> no can do, I think its only a binary install.
<javatexan> :(
<alcala> Dr_willis what do I need to install?
<Dr_Willis> alcala:  proly the normal stuff. vlc, gnome mplayer, the w32codecs package perhaps. thats about all i ever install
<mr-grey2> off the wall question but I like looking at porn and i heard linux is pretty tuff on not getting virus.. should i get a virus scanner anyhow?
<mr-grey2> lol
<Brando753> ... no you wont need one ...
<Dr_Willis> !av | mr-grey2
<ubottu> mr-grey2: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<alcala> Dr_willis I will try that.. =) thanks
<hellupline> alcala maybe will need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abo-> DasEi, does k3b allow you saving the dvd into a avi/mpg file on disk?
<syrius> how do I get the gnome foot back in nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> abo-:  k9copy and handbrake can also do that feature
<Brando753> ... at least hes honest :D
<DasEi> abo-: no, but into a mountable iso
<mr-grey2> thanks Dr_Willis
<Blackcamaro8> syrius: How did you remove it?
<javatexan> wow...how do you just add libstdc++.so.5.....all i see is apt-get install libstdc++5...but that did not work
<syrius> ubuntu did
<syrius> the gnome foot for when the folder is loading
<bypass> hi, ive googled but i cant find an easy guide to follow.  I want to ssh tunnel browse http sites bypassing my company firewall using my ubuntu desktop at home.
<bypass> at work i use windows xp, home is ubuntu
<alcala> hellupline I think I already installed that with Ubuntu Tweak
<mr-grey2> haxors are prolly the real threat not the virus lol
<mr-grey2> sorry guys i'm a noob at linux i'm trying to learn it quickly so i don't ask stupid questions... but also a stupid question is a question that has not been asked yet
<Dr_Willis> Biggest 'danger' ive seen to ubuntu systems are  people breaking their own systems because they think they know what they are doing.....
<mr-grey2> :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<DasEi> bypass: install putty on xp, have a ssh on your home box, register with dns if no static ip there ( as typical), consider changing port, securing, further look into portknocking (advanced)
<Samual> I'm on 9.04 and when I try to do a sources update it is stuck at 99% -- Waiting for headers.
<AlienDK> wait for it
<javatexan> amen...and I am good at doing that, I have since learned to read and then ask to be sure  :)
<Samual> I'm aware it's out of date, but 9.10 disappointed me a lot, and I don't want to upgrade.
<AlienDK> ok
<Dr_Willis> Samual:  ive noticed some servers a little slow lately. but eventyally mine completes
<Samual> Any way I can fix this without breaking things?
<AlienDK> but just wait for it samual
<bypass> DasEi i installed openssh server already and have static dns made
<Samual> Oh okay.
<mr-grey2> Dr_Willis: Yeah I did a reload on my box because I got ballsy and desided to do things from the terminal without much knowledge onto what I'm doing
<mr-grey2> lol
<pyther> Hi
<pyther> Non-ubuntu user, what version of cups is shipped with ubunti?
<DasEi> bypass: if you a new on this, consider a test install, so important data can't be corrupted
<Dr_Willis> top 10 list of things to 'learn'  ->  #4 learn the bash shell
<javatexan> doh... "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate"
<pomka> For all......How create Channal?
<bypass> DasEi what do i enter in putty? and how to configure browser?
<javatexan> i guess I am sunk
<javatexan> :(
<bypass> i can ssh to ubuntu desktop
<mr-grey2> Well i was reading that site Dr_Willis with the permissions etc, but vista and 7 started doing the simular thing asking you permission to run files etc but they get infected constently
<bypass> but dont know what to do next
<bypass> i tried gstm gui configure but its not doing anything
<DasEi> bypass: you have to allow forwarding x, and putty just needs the ip and the port of ssh, for bypassing /w browser needed least a ssl-able proxy
<hellupline> mr-grey2, that's because, inside the sistem. still is possible the write over sistem files
<DasEi> bypass: better approach is to forward x over ssh and use home machines browser
<DasEi> (les noise...)
<MTecknology> I'm trying to use urxvt; The default font is pretty good but I want to make the font bigger, any suggestions for doing this?
<bypass> hmm
<bypass> forward x
<hellupline> mr-grey2 even if you are a limited user, in XP have the limited account.... and still are infected by virus
<bypass> ok ill read more on how to do that
<Colonel_Panik> a359, that's a failure in the --color option, it won't pass it through to the screen. It won't work with pipes either like ls --color | more
<bypass> i thought i can use company browser to do it
<bypass> like enter sock5 and do it that way
<materator> pomka, 111
<mr-grey2> i'm the only user on my machines is there any security tips i can do for added protection?
<Millentree10> guys, what is this "Nautilus cannot handle 'computer' locations" ???
<hellupline> mr-grey2 on windows ??
<DasEi> bypass: there is more than ce told as a drivebay, check port, ss-config, x forwarding, also install fail2ban, and securing, better have a dedicated install
<pomka> Да
<pomka> materator: так...
<mr-grey2> sorry hellupline Ubunto I mean. I'm learning how to operate linux finally after all these years
<adante> how do i reinstall config for a pcakage?
<bypass> think ill need to google more
<bypass> cause all i can find in videos are windows methods
<revo> adante often deletig the hidden file/folder in your home dir is enough
<DasEi> bypass: nah, go step by step, and as said for learning purposes have a usb install or sth to mess around with
<Samual> Hey, i'm using xserver-xgl, and in order to run 3D applications/games I have to run them outside the xgl window
<not-root> could somebody please tell me the command to see what distro im on? i know its simple just cant think of it
<hellupline> mr-grey2 avoid suspect sites, ever read the status bar for links in e-mail, etc,,, same care about safety on windows are a good idea to be used on ubuntu (i don't care by safety, lazy hehehe)
<Colonel_Panik> a359, excuse me it works with | more but not  | less
<Samual> The problem about that is outside the xgl window I have no window manager
<revo> not-root uname -a
<bypass> DasEi sounds like a plan
<DasEi> bypass: vpn or vnc could also be of interest, but ssh is easiest, basics are same
<Samual> And if I start one, it puts a giant window around the xgl window. Is there a way to spawn a window without it using a window manager?
<mr-grey2> yeah i don't wanna look at some good porn and they get my ip and start crackin my stuff
<Millentree10> what is this "Nautilus cannot handle 'computer' locations" ???
<Kutakizukari> can I use the terminal that comes with Ubuntu for cvs and diff?
<bypass> i have vnc
<bypass> but my company blocks vnc
<adante> revo: that reinstall the config? how odd, seems wrong to me
<bypass> it blocks most ports
<hellupline> there are any developer that uses quickly ?? i need a little assistance
<Millentree10> also my trash is not working
<bypass> so must use vnc throush ssh as well
<Millentree10> and other partitions arent mounting
<bypass> my company is a call center
<bypass> so they have lots of vlans
<bypass> and restrictions
<bypass> i cant even use usb at my pc :)
<bypass> gpo blocks usb
<bypass> but i found that 22 is open
<mr-grey2> vnc? that a firewall?
<TheFuzz4> good evening ubuntu experts
<bypass> vnc - remote desktop
<dehqan> what is default permission of /var files ?
<mr-grey2> ah
<ubudog> root i think
<DasEi> bypass: i suggest startup with ssh on a non standard port, and get the idea of server-client;; call center ;-)might have some techies
<ubudog> ls -a /var
<DasEi> !vpn | bypass
<ubottu> bypass: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bypass> yea but they wont tell me :)
<ubudog> nm about that, wrong command
<bypass> system engineers say company policy etc
<ubudog> root
<mr-grey2> it's crazy with these crackers you almost need an ip cloak just to browse the net
<ubudog> it is root
<Dr_Willis> always great when you get FIRED for bypassing company firewalls...
<bypass> lol
<ubudog> ls -ld /var
<bypass> well btunnel works
<TheFuzz4> I am looking for someone who can help exploit some stuff http://en.securitylab.ru/nvd/390818.php
<TheFuzz4> that is what we are trying to exploit
<dj_segfault> I've heard of WAY too many people getting fired for circumventing policies they thought were unreasonable
<bypass> but its a crap proxy service id rather use my own connection
<TheFuzz4> no this is not for anything illegal
<DasEi> bypass: so could cost your job, they can easily monitor what's going on, though can't read the traffic
<TheFuzz4> so if you can help please PM me
<bypass> well i dont mean to do stuff outside policy
<bypass> but you are right
<Dr_Willis> TheFuzz4:  but its not really Ubuntu support related. :) so perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheFuzz4> Thank you Dr_Willis will go there
<Kutakizukari> can the terminal that comes with Ubuntu be used for cvs and diff?
<dehqan> what is default permission of /var files ?
<DasEi> bypass: company rules used to be in contracts, it's their property, so just for some fun at work .. get a sim adapter and a notebook
<Dr_Willis> Kutakizukari:  'the terminal' is gnome-terminal you mean? it can do any terminal stiuff you need
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  depends on the directory/file
<Kutakizukari> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  most subdirs are owned by root/root  or root/staff it seems
<Kutakizukari> I downloaded smartcvs but do not know how to install it or to get it to run. Can anyone help?
<dehqan> thanks all files in /var are 644 ?
<a359> Colonel_Panik: yeah, I get that same behavior.
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  they are not all the same .
<Paineless> How does one change the default program to open a file in command prompt ?
<alcala> how do I install codecs for 3gp??
<jrib> Paineless: be more specific
<dehqan> Dr_Willis:  humble made all 644 , will cause a problem ?
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  No idea..  i imagine its NOT a good idea.
<Paineless> jrib~ i downloaded a new torrent client and i want to make sure it's the program that gets opened rather than the old client
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  so i bet there will be some issues sometime. they were the permissiosn they were.. for a reason
<dehqan> is there anyway to make it like default
<jrib> !defaultapp | Paineless
<ubottu> Paineless: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  /var/lock seems to be 777 well its              drwxrwxrwt  2 root root    40 2010-03-06 11:11 lock
<rabbit> how do i reset my nickname in irc
<Dr_Willis> never seen a 't' in permissions befor.
<Paineless> jrib~ bash: !defaultapp: event not found
<DasEi> rabbit: #freenode for such quests;  /nick NewName
<jrib> Dr_Willis: sticky bit
<Dr_Willis> Paineless:  ! stuff are BOT commands in the channel Not bash
<jrib> Paineless: read what ubottu said
<dehqan> is there anyway to make permission like default Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Paineless:  Unless you want tolearn about the bash history feature that uses ! :)
<rabbit> DasEi: i am unable to login to #freenode
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  no idea.
<javatexan> whoa.....I am sorry, I didn't know that they whole libstdc++.so.5 was such an explosive topic on ubuntu.....just read a bug report about it....wow
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  I would be suprised at a single/simple command that would do it.
<DasEi> !register > rabbbit
<Dr_Willis> javatexan:  never heard/noticed anything about it to be honest.  cant recall any explosive debates on it in here.
<dehqan> Dr_Willis: not single
<Paineless> jrib, Dr_Willis~ ah :P i was hoping for the prompt command
<DasEi> !register > rabbit
<ubottu> rabbit, please see my private message
<Paineless> jrib, Dr_Willis~ i know how to do it GUI style
<javatexan> nope...but read this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/431091
<stevecam> is Me Menu a new thing that is coming in to ubuntu?
<jrib> Paineless: do it gui style.  Why don't you want to do it that way?
<Paineless> jrib~ because i know how to do it that way.. and i was hoping to learn how to do it without the GUI.
<DasEi> Paineless: a file gets opened by the command you call it in trml
<jrib> Paineless: go read the freedesktop.org spec on desktop files I guess and about nautilus internals :/
<Paineless> DasEi, jrib~ :p thanks guys, was just curious, ill check it out
<dehqan>  /var files permission , all have been 644 with my bad , is there anyway to restore permissions to default ?
<xfact> Ubuntu can handle Blu-ray disk? (if handles then please consider giving any support link for more details)
<jrib> dehqan: reinstall is the easiest way
<jrib> xfact: help.ubuntu.com/community has a page about blu-ray
<xfact> That means Ubuntu supports blu-ray disk...?
<DasEi> xfact: can, if drive is supported
<dehqan> jrib: thanks
<xfact> ok thanks
<syrius> Dr_Willis, the themes frrom art-gnome.org even integrate will with custom firefox themes too
<syrius> :)
<hipitihop> can I send mail out of the box or do I have to configure sendmail or somesuch ?
<[_miT_]> hipitihop: i just put up a article on how to do that, using my gmail account to send mail
<javatexan> that fixed it...thanks Dr_Willis:
<javatexan> I just downloaded the package from Jaunty and installed it
<hipitihop> [_miT_], do you have a link pls ... I'm trying to get asterisk to send e-mails with voicemail attachments
<Raydiation> if odt uses xml, why cant i open the documents in a normal editor?
<brjann> Raydiation: odts are actually zip archives. inside the archive is the xml-based document format
<Raydiation> brjann: ah ty
<[_miT_]> hipitihop: i didnt want to spam my blog in channel, i left you a msg
<random__> is there a channel for with scons?
<[_miT_]> hipitihop: but you can go to http://www.timashley.me - i literally put up that article the other day
<random__> #join rabbnix
<jrib> hipitihop: there's no mta by default, you should install exim or a friend (postfix, sendmail, whatever)
<t0rc> Anyone have suggestions for good EER modeling software? I just need the diagraming abilities not a to code translation.
<zeko>  hi guys, my mobile phone shows up on 'lsusb' but it does not have a mount point, how can i manually mount it?
<[_miT_]> jrib: hipitihop: my article uses postfix, which should be just fine
<lahc3n> i want my awn to show files like in this picture http://c0485891.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/82627f3c-e8b5-4875-82ef-2f00d0782e80_2_full.jpg  can someone help me to make this
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: thats just a applet in AWN
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: think its called the stacker
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: dont have it installed on this laptop, or i would tell you the exact name
<joeseph> hey guys
<lahc3n> yeah i did add it but it show  files like http://lefremen.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/awn.png not like the first picture
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: there are different stackers and applets
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: i wish i had it in front of me, i would tell you the exact name
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: it might also help if you install the development applets (they're unstable, but fun)
<lahc3n> ok i ll look for some extras in synaptic
<luis_> whats the command to install blocked actualizations?
<luis_> and why they are blocked actus...
<boldfilter> how do i create a script for nautilus, gedit?
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: you also have to configure the stack with what you want on that rainbow list
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: forgot to mention that
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: so you may have the correct applet, you just need to add to it
<Kutakizukari> Does anyone use Eclipse? How do I install Aptana and php perspectives?
<arthurmaciel> hi there
<[_miT_]> arthurmaciel: ello :)
<maciek_> blax
<lahc3n> yeah it is work now it is called curved gui
<arthurmaciel> I'm using my 3G cell phone as a modem, but the lease dhcp time is so short. How can I make it automatically request an ip, even when disconected:
<lahc3n> thanks  mit
<[_miT_]> lahc3n: nice!
<[_miT_]> np bro
<brjann> Kutakizukari: you might ask in #eclipse
<[_miT_]> arthurmaciel: its not going to be able to request an ip if the link is down
<Kutakizukari> brjann, I did waiting for replay for awhile now did not know if anyone knew here. thank  you for your response
<[_miT_]> arthurmaciel: but, i guess you could make a 'sudo dhclient' bash file and add it to cron jobs
<luis_> whats the command to install blocked actualizations?
<luis_> and why they are blocked actus...
<[_miT_]> luis_: i dont know what that is :(
<luis_> umm you know... its something like sudo aptitude upgrade all or something
<[_miT_]> luis_: you blocked some packages from installing?
<luis_> no...
<luis_> they are blocked from deault
<luis_> default
<luis_> i am gonna install kde 4.4 and the actualizations have some blocked packages from installing
<[_miT_]> luis_: uhm, none of my packages are "blocked by default". not sure what you mean there.
<luis_> sec
<bastid_raZor> luis_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ..that will update all packages
<luis_> thanks =)
<coldfire> can someone help me mount a filesystem as read-only?
<CYBERPUNK_BR> Alguem ae do Brazil?
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, you specify mount option as ro
<Dr_Willis> coldfire:  use the -o ro     option
<hatake_kakashi> !br | CYBERPUNK_BR
<ubottu> CYBERPUNK_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CYBERPUNK_BR> mount *
<luis_> btw bastid_raZor.. why they are blocked packages from installing?
<CYBERPUNK_BR> ok
<bastid_raZor> luis_: no idea.
<CYBERPUNK_BR> vai te fude ubottu
<CYBERPUNK_BR> viadinho
<coldfire> thanks
<Elv13> anybody good with AWK here?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Elv13
<ubottu> Elv13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rauldipeas> hi
<[_miT_]> rauldipeas: welcome :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres books written on AWK and its  friend 'sed' :)
<Elv13> I got 2 argument in AWK. $1 and $2, both number, I divide them in a {print $1/$2} statment. How can I crop decimal  to 2? I want to use something like printf, but I can't figure the syntax
<rauldipeas> i'm newb in xchat, from brazil
<[_miT_]> lol
<zinox> lol
<xangua> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rauldipeas> ¬¬
<hatake_kakashi> rauldipeas, if you want to chat in Portuguese there is another channel for your ubuntu needs
<rauldipeas> where?
<hatake_kakashi> !br | rauldipeas
<ubottu> rauldipeas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rauldipeas> ok
<rauldipeas> thanx
<hatake_kakashi> np
<doltek> what is the best c++ compiler/editor in ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> c++ compiler would probably be g++
<Jordan_U> !best | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xulf> try urmomy
<hatake_kakashi> !ot xulf
<hatake_kakashi> !ot | xulf
<ubottu> xulf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kamokow> The characters: öä and å, dont show up properly in Firefox (but they are fine in gedit, and everything else). Anyone know why this is happening?
<hatake_kakashi> Kamokow, its probably using the wrong character encoding in firefox
<Kamokow> hatake_kakashi: Okay, thanks Ill try switching it. :)
<Kamokow> hatake_kakashi: Oh, yep, you were right it got changed to Western from Unicode, thanks!
<x-blood-x> ...........................
<hatake_kakashi> Kamokow, np
<khider> Hello all, I am trying to add another hard drive to my computer and to get it to mount it automatically--but keep getting error messeges
<Balaji> Dear sirs, recently got my motherboard burnt, so I changed it, it is of different type but of the same brand- Biostar
<hatake_kakashi> khider, what sort of error messages? and please use pastebin
<Balaji> how do I refresh my hardware setings
<khider> hatake_kakashi: OKay, just a sec
<Jordan_U> Balaji, No need, pretty much everything is detected at boot.
<x-blood-x> ..........
<saml> hey, I need to pass sdhci.blacklist=yes  sdhci_pci.blacklist=yes    during boot. where can I put it so that i don't get kernel panic?  i'm using ubuntu netbook remix
<hatake_kakashi> !repeat x-blood-x
<khider> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.ca/1826276
<saml> /boot/grub/menu.lst # i can't find this
<hatake_kakashi> !repeat | x-blood-x
<ubottu> x-blood-x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Balaji> Thanks Mr.Jordan
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | saml
<ubottu> saml: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> Balaji, You're welcome.
<hatake_kakashi> khider, most likely you may not have setup the partitions and formatted it, I suggest you use something like gparted
<saml> Jordan_U: ah thanks!
<Jordan_U> saml, You're welcome.
<DeltaLima28> can you boot ubuntu over a network?  like a pexi boot?
<khider> hatake_kakashi: I did use gparted and did format it with an ext3 filesystem
<tacobell> Has anyone in here used backtrack?
<codygman> yeah.. its awesome
<Jordan_U> DeltaLima28, Yes
<[_miT_]> tacobell: yes
<arthurmaciel> [_miT_]: thank you! I'll do that. I thought it would be posible to add some 'dhcp auto' somewhere. thanks
<DeltaLima28> Jordan_U, thanks
<khider> Hetor`: I suspect my fstab is not configured properly, can I show you?
<[_miT_]> arthurmaciel: no prob bob :)
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Sorry, that was for you
<hatake_kakashi> khider, hmm so its showing up as formatted but it still couldn't be mounted? I think you might need to manually edit /etc/fstab
<tacobell> I'm new to it and would like some help and direction...
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Yeah, can I show you what I have and you can check my homework?
<hatake_kakashi> khider, well yeah I could help but an output of fdisk -l as root would also be handy
<DeltaLima28> if i can boot ubuntu over the network and i have server2008 deployment server up, can i push it out through there?
<khider> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.ca/1826279
<tacobell> MIT?
<[_miT_]> DeltaLima28: im sure you could. google up serving images via pixie on win2008
<[_miT_]> tacobell: check your PM bro
<khider> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.ca/1826280
<DeltaLima28> [_miT_], thanks i will
<saml> oh darn grub became so complicated. where would i add boot options like sdhci.blacklist=yes
<Dr_Willis> saml:  if its a kernel option. In grub 2 i think thers a line in /etc/default/grub
<xiambax> Hey, Is anyone here a community ppc developer?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<hatake_kakashi> khider, you have a weird setup in your other hard drive
<saml> Dr_proX: ah thanks. i was looking at /etc/grub.d
<Kutakizukari> I get this while trying to install aptana plugin An error occurred while installing the items
<Kutakizukari>   session context was:(profile=PlatformProfile, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.provisional.p2.engine.phases.Install, operand=null --> [R]org.eclipse.ant.ui 3.4.1.v20090901_r351, action=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.touchpoint.eclipse.actions.InstallBundleAction).
<Kutakizukari>   The artifact file for osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ant.ui,3.4.1.v20090901_r351 was not found.
<Kutakizukari>  does this mean anything to anyone?
<FloodBot4> Kutakizukari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiambax> Its not supported but I wanted to know if I could resize my hfs volume and dualboot from the alternative ppc disk
<hatake_kakashi> khider, are you trying to fix a setup on that other hard drive or do you want to start clean?
<khider> hatake_kakashi: It is not weird, it is incompetence
<Jordan_U> xiambax, Yes, you can.
<xiambax> Ok thanks
<khider> hatake_kakashi: It is completely blank btw
<hatake_kakashi> khider, well you weren't making it clear at start
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Sorry, it is completely blank
<hatake_kakashi> khider, apparently the disk isn't
<khider> hatake_kakashi: The tera-byte is blank
<khider> hatake_kakashi: How do you suggest I proceed?
<hatake_kakashi> khider, it isn't, there's a partition table setup for it
<hatake_kakashi> khider, look at your output of fdisk -l and tell me that /dev/sdb isn't blank
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Okay, I was trying to format it but I guess I screwed up.
<hatake_kakashi> khider, and what are your intentions with that spare terabyte hard disk? use it as a whole and start clean?
<ShadeS> so it keeps freezing on 33% of the format, and my scroll andcaps lock keep flashing..
<khider> hatake_kakashi: The 64G ss drive is for my OS and I want the terabyte for /home
<Cork87> o/
<hatake_kakashi> khider, so the terabyte you want to assign one big partition as home?
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Yesh, is it possible?
<aperson> is there a gnome equivalent to kooldock?
<hatake_kakashi> khider, yes, you'll need to wipe the existing partition table of that /dev/sdb and to recreate one partition as ext3
<xangua> aperson: what's kooldock¿¿ a dock¿¿
<aperson> xangua, yes, though all it does is launch application (which is what I want)
<xangua> aperson: you want a dock or a laucnher¿¿
<xangua> gnome do is a dock and a launcher
<racerd> what up everyone
<racerd> i had a question..... but i just forgot it
<xangua> there are also docky 2, cairo dock, avant window navigator (this uses a lot of ram)
<Kutakizukari> resolved https://aptanastudio.tenderapp.com/faqs/problem-solving/aptana-studio-radrails-and-ubuntu-910
<saml> oh well i can't boot :(
<adante> how can i reinstall a packages configuration files?
<[_miT_]> adante: dpkg-reconfigure
<ShadeS> any ideas on why this ide disk is showing up as scsi sda?
<saml> i see ubuntu logo and it hangs..  it's weird i can boot from usb thumb drive with sdhci.blacklist=yes
<adante> [_miT_]: thanks
<[_miT_]> adante: np
<aperson> xangua, well, I suppose a launcher would be a better description, I've tried using a panel that autohides for one, but it's not quiet what I want
<jo-erlend> don't forget, people, that even in the next version of Ubuntu, you'll still be able to simply run the following command in order to make it look and feel like a real operating system: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string ":minimize,maximize,close" :)
<adante> [_miT_]: is there a way i can list what files are installed from a dpkg-reconfigure?
<aperson> jo-erlend, ubuntu tweak can change it as well
<[_miT_]> adante: i usually just use locate "name" for that, i know thats probably not the best method, but it works, lol
<jo-erlend> aperson, as long as everyone knows Ubuntu isn't only for left-hand users.
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Okay, how do I wipe my tera-byte clean because I am paranoid I will wipe my 64G drive in the process
<adante> [_miT_]: i am trying to run dpkg-reconfigure asterisk - when there is no /etc/asterisk dir, it complains there is no /etc/asterisk dir.. but when there is it doesn't put anything inside
<Aeronius> woot!!! I am l33t!!!!
<ShadeS> why is this ide drive showing up as scsi??
<Aeronius> irssi is super duper cool!!!!
<[_miT_]> adante: sounds like you need to install it first
<[_miT_]> Aeronius: indeed
<jo-erlend> ShadeS, why do you say that?
<hatake_kakashi> khider, I wouldn't worry about sanity, a simple editing of partition tables, delete all partitions on that disk, create one partition and simply let gparted run its process
<adante> [_miT_]: dpkg -s asterisk says it is installed? is there a second level of installation i need to perform?
<fek> helllllo
<[_miT_]> adante: thats odd. are there conf files you want to keep? why not just purge and do a fresh install?
<fek> I got a quick question that I hope someone can answer
<[_miT_]> fek: just ask
<rww> ShadeS: Linux uses SCSI emulation on IDE drives. Has done for years now.
<jo-erlend> ShadeS, /dev/sdx is used by libata as well, so ide drives will also use it. There is no /dev/hdx anymore.
<adante> [_miT_]: i did purge, and then i installed, and /etc/asterisk is empty, and then i ran dpkg-reconfigure asterisk, and it is still empty
<ShadeS> because when i look at the motherboard it's clearly a 40pin connected to IDE1 yet thew disk partitioner reads SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) 61.5 GB ATA ic35L060AVER07-0
<ShadeS> oh
<racerd> how do i install 190 nvidia drivers?
<[_miT_]> adante: are you positive that the asterisk package uses /etc/ ?
<ShadeS> why is it freezing on at 33% then?
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, through hardware drivers
<saml> how can I blacklist sdhci? it looks like once i install from livecd, sdhci.blacklist=yes is not valid
<fek> I have a friend who has a macbook and it took a dive on her....I have her hard drive hooked up to my box and can see her stuff but it says I dont have the correct permissions to access her folder?
<racerd> only 185 is available
<adante> [_miT_]: nope, i am not, that is why i was asking if there was a way of telling what dpkg-reconfigure did
<fek> How can I remedy this...I tried to go into permissions but that doesnt give me an option
<hatake_kakashi> saml, you'll need to access your ubuntu installation and manually add blacklist sdhci
<adante> [_miT_]: of course i'm still not sure why dpkg-reconfigure would complain about no /etc/asterisk directory and then not do anything when there was one
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Okay, it is wiped--what is teh next step?
<racerd> i downloaded 190 and it is a .run
<[_miT_]> adante: have you tried 'man asterisk' yet?
<racerd> where do i throw that to have the hardware drivers app find it?
<[_miT_]> adante: might have further documentation on setup, folders, ect
<hatake_kakashi> khider, try mounting it if you can, copy your /home contents across and edit your /etc/fstab
<adante> [_miT_]: well i have used asterisk in other distros, it uses /etc/asterisk, i don't know about ubuntu
<saml> hatake_kakashi: i mounted /dev/sda1  from livecd and chroot ed to /mnt/sda1
<saml> which file do I edit?
<hatake_kakashi> saml, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<khider> hatake_kakashi: how do I label it /home?
<racerd> soooo what do with this .run file to install the drivers?
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, I wouldn't recommend doing that
<saml> hatake_kakashi: thanks
<xangua> racerd: have you tried 'envy' ¿¿
<racerd> recommend doing what?
<hatake_kakashi> khider, you don't need to label it, specifying it in mount is more than enough
<racerd> envy?
<[_miT_]> adante: have you tried 'locate asterisk' to see where all its files are?
<xangua> for installing nvidia or ati drivers
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, recommend installing it manually, if you screw it up in the process you may not be able to gain further support from here
<[_miT_]> adante: ive had to reboot sometimes for locate to see newly installed files tho
<racerd> hmmm
<racerd> so i should use envy?
<saml> is xubuntu recommended? is there something lighter?
<adante> [_miT_]: yeah uh, heh
<xangua> saml: lubuntu, still beta
<hatake_kakashi> !envy > racerd
<ubottu> racerd, please see my private message
<johnjohn101> what is the module i need to install to monitor cpu temperature?
<saml> xangua: thanks let me check it out
<hatake_kakashi> saml, I personally use xubuntu, its not that much lighter but its more clean imo
<xangua> saml: there is also fluxbuntu, but it looks abandoned
<[_miT_]> saml: i have crunchbang linux installed on my low end boxes, LOVE IT.
<saml> yah i tried crunchbang   it's almost perfect for me but it's 9.04
<bastid_raZor> !sensors | johnjohn101 check out this page
<ubottu> johnjohn101 check out this page: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Dr_Willis> whats the Point in light if features you want are missing. :)
<[_miT_]> saml: jinx :)
<Dr_Willis> You can always just install openbox or whatever and use that if you wanted.
<racerd> ok so if i wish to install the nvidia 190 drivers
<racerd> what is the best route i should take?
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis, you could simply use console and do away without GUI :) and don't forget about ratpoison
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, if you want support, forget 190, if you want to do this alone, get envy
<racerd> ah
<racerd> why didn't you say that before
<saml> oh well netbook remix needs some work.. livecd works but when i installed and finally booted after editing /etc/modprob.d/blacklist.conf, mouse does not work :P
<racerd> speaking of support
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, I did but you were getting carried away about envy
<ShadeS> uhmmmmm
<Dr_Willis> hatake_kakashi:  i try hard to forget about ratpoision and other similer things
<ShadeS> red in the memtest means bad rght?
<hatake_kakashi> Dr_Willis, lol
<saml> keyboard does not work either :(
<[_miT_]> ShadeS: yes :)
<[_miT_]> lol
<Dr_Willis> ShadeS:  proberly
<pab> Could someone direct me to a recent manual for properly setting up adodb?
<racerd> you said in code or something, no one told me this is only supporting 185 drivers in this channel
<racerd> any case
<ShadeS> how can  tell what bank?
<fek> mIT...did you happen to see my question?
<racerd> my speakers on my laptop don't have sound, just my headphone jack
<[_miT_]> fek: i did not, sir
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu tends to follow a 6 mo. release cycle. so the latest versions of stuff is not always  the 'supported' version
<fek> I have a friend who has a macbook and it took a dive on her....I have her hard drive hooked up to my box and can see her stuff but it says I dont have the correct permissions to access her folder?
<[_miT_]> fek: you have the HFS packages installed?
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, no it varies depending on which distro version you use, I'm on xubuntu 9.04 and the only last nvidia driver I have is 180 or 175
<fek> I can see the drive and the folders
<Dr_Willis> fek:  mount it with the proper options, or use sudo user/method to access the files
<[_miT_]> fek: HFS is the file system apple uses
<[_miT_]> fek: ah ok, then you're already there :)
<jiehan> Hello! Does anyone would help me solve the VirtualBox USB problem in Lucid Lynx alpha 3?
<fek> I just cant access her photos, music and such
<racerd> yeah i figured that
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | jiehan
<ubottu> jiehan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<fek> it is saying that I dont have the correct permissions
<fek> and I tried to change them but cant
<khider> hatake_kakashi: I am trying to automount it, but still have to supply a password, as for my fstab, what is there to edit?
<adante> does anybody know if hte asterisk package on 9.10 is supposed to work?
<hatake_kakashi> fek, its possible that its different ownership of files
<Dr_Willis> fek:  then use the root user to access the files
<fek> yes
<racerd> what should i do about my sound issue?
<fek> that is what it is telling me
<fek> so do I have to log out and log into root?
<racerd> are there some drivers out there i can get my hands on? or am i stuck with that as well?
<markd> i am trying to get a driver for my wmp300n i do not have a internet connection on this computer or a ubuntu cd
<markd> what do i do
<[_miT_]> adante: have you thought about compiling it from source? the package in the repos might be dated.
<hatake_kakashi> khider, the specifying passwd most likely means that only root can mount block devices which is typical.. as for fstab, you'll need to add an entry for that newly created disk to be /home.. think about it
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Okay, makes sense
<hatake_kakashi> fek, you don't have to, you can simply use sudo and then chown
<jiehan> hatake_kakashi: Thanks, I will.
<fek> I dont know how to do that
<adante> [_miT_]: yeah i used to, that's what i did in 8.10, but i upgraded and it blew up, so i figured why not use the package management system to manage my packages
<fek> I am noobie
<fek> to the core here
<ShadeS> BOOOO bad memory
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, there's a new version of ubuntu out but that's only if you want to stick more close to the bleeding edge side of ubuntu
<adante> [_miT_]: i'm a bit crazy, i guess i make stupid assumptions about packages in apt working, heh
<markd> i need a driver for wmp 300n i do not have the internet on this computer or a ubuntu dvd
<hatake_kakashi> fek, well you'll need to use terminal for most of that to be honest
<fek> is it pretty simple?
<racerd> yeah i know, but i really just want to fix my sound
<fek> or rather hard?
<racerd> i was asking if that was an option with 9.10 or not
<hatake_kakashi> markd, do you have a spare network cable that you could plug it into the computer? or somehow share a network connection?
<fek> I have my terminal up right now
<hatake_kakashi> fek, initially it'll probably be a little hard but once you get used to it, its pretty easy
<hatake_kakashi> racerd, I'm sure the nvidia driver is only for video, not for sound
<fek> any place for some documentation...or can you lead me through it?
<racerd> for the love of god
<Dr_Willis> fek:  install 'mc' use 'sudo mc' for a file manager..   in mc use Fkeys to do differnt things
<Dr_Willis> fek:  the drive is in /media/ somewhere
<hatake_kakashi> fek, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileowner.html
<racerd> i am well aware that the nvidia drivers have nothing to do with my sound
<Dr_Willis> racerd:  unless you got an nvidia sound card. :)
<khider> hatake_kakashi: What seems to be happening is that I am making new directories, but leaving the tera-byte untouched. I cannot make the OS use the tera-byte as part of the drives that don't need to be mounted
<racerd> no i don't
<racerd> .......
<LLStarks> soundstorm was awesome.
<LLStarks> i miss the nforce2.
<khider> hatake_kakashi: All my changes to the fstab do not affect the tera-byte
<markd> anyone have any ideas on my issue? trying to get a driver for wmp300n do not have internet on that computer or ubuntu disk
<racerd> i just want to know if there is anything i can do to get the speakers on my laptop to work
<tongueroo> hey guys, how do you start up logrotate.. ?
<tongueroo> so its always running
<[_miT_]> tongueroo: you can add it to cron jobs, or create a rc.d for it
<Dr_Willis> I thought logrotage was ran by cron allready every so often
<khider> hatake_kakashi: Perhaps a re-install is the best way to fix it and specify during the install process?
<[_miT_]> Dr_Willis: tongueroo: that could be the case too
<Dr_Willis> ive never touched logrotate. and my logs get archived. :)
<[_miT_]> Dr_Willis: same :)
<fek> so in terminal I do this  $ chown fek /media/d41f6a62-53ce-3b65-bf77-fd3d5c752e4c
<markd> anyone?
<fek> right?
<CaDj> Hi, is there a quick way to display any disk drive problems in xubuntu?
<[_miT_]> markd: i have the same card!!!
<markd> im trying to get a driver for my wmp300n do not have internet on that computer or ubuntu cd
<Dr_Willis> fek:  depending on the filesystem in use. that may or may NOT work.,
<[_miT_]> markd: it worked back on 7.10, but hasnt worked since
<fek> NOT being a bad thing?
<[_miT_]> markd: ive been meaning to go back and see what they were using for it, but havent had the chance
<fek> or it just wont work
<Dr_Willis> fek:  i allreayd suggested using 'sudo mc' as a file manager that runs as root to access the files
<randomeruser> i have a ra2860 wireless chipset and ra2860 drivers from the repositories. now what?
<fek> I dont know how to get that
<markd> is anyone here using wmp300n
<Dr_Willis> fek:  you cant change permissions/ownership on the fly with ntfs/vfat/ and other non linux type filesystems
<fek> I am sorry...really cherry here
<airtonix> !anyone | markd
<ubottu> markd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> fek:  or you could CAREFULLY run nautilus file manager as root with 'gkduso nautilus /media/whateverthat#was'
<Dr_Willis> fek:  then copy the stuff somewhere
<Dr_Willis> be sure to CLOSE that nautilus window when done.
<fek> ok..I can try that
<Dr_Willis> This is why i susggested the mc file manager.. a little safer that way
<fek> I will search for the mc file manager instead
<Dr_Willis> fek:  sudo apt-get install mc
<Dr_Willis> then  'sudo mc'
<brjann> Dr_Willis: he could always remount that drive read-only
<khider> Anyone here know an easy way to add another hard drive to a computer and have it automounted?
<khider> Forest gump it to me
<Dr_Willis> khider:  trivial..   add a proper entry in the /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Mike-G> is there no way to control bass/treble in 9.10?
<khider> Dr_Willis: Can I show you what I have and you can correct it?
<todd_> hello, does anyone know what a troll in the cyber world is?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  you can pastebin your fstab for us to look at if you want.. and output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<[_miT_]> Mike-G: usually control that with my amp. would love to find out if you can
<Dr_Willis> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<khider> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1826329
<Mike-G> there used to be bass/treble control in an older version of Ubuntu I remember
<Dr_Willis> khider:  so what one is having the issue?
<todd_> does anyone know anything about DVR's
<khider> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1826333
<[_miT_]> todd_: you should check out mythubuntu
<Dr_Willis> todd_:  they exist.. :)  care to be more specific?
<khider> Dr_Willis: I want the tera-byte to be mounted (it is a blank disk)
<Dr_Willis> khider:  you mean /dev/sdb ? 1000.2 Gb?
<[_miT_]> khider: Dr_Willis: easiest way is probably with gparted, you can format it as EXT3 or 4 and mount it
<Dr_Willis> khider:  its not even partioned..  you must partion it and put a filesystem on it
<khider> Dr_Willis: Yeah
<fek> Dr_Willis: ...should I preserve attributes when copying the directory over?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  use gparted.
<Dr_Willis> fek:  Depends on what  the fs is and what data is on it. and what fs you are copying it to
<khider> Dr_Willis: I formatted it--it says tera-byte but only 931 G is available, what happened tp 70G
<Dr_Willis> khider:  fdisk, (partition), format, mount. :)  and why do you have a 'noauto' option in the fstab? and the mountpoint directory /media/1000??? MUST exist befor you can mount it.
<fek> file system is ntfs
<Dr_Willis> khider:  5% is reserved.
<Dr_Willis> fek:  then it wont matter
<fek> k..here I go then
<rimdeker> Guys, I want to change the positioning in GRUB but there is no menu.lst in my /boot/grub/
<rimdeker> What do I do?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | rimdeker
<ubottu> rimdeker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> grub1 and grub2 use diffrent configs
<khider> Dr_Willis: The name of the tera-byte can be fixed, I was trying different names to get it to work--including logical names, so far no dice
<rimdeker> But as far as I know mine is not Grub2
<fek> I dont see a foler in there yet even though it is running?  Should I be able to see the folder?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  the MOUNTPOINT 'name' must exist.. the /dev/sdXXX is the device name.
<Dr_Willis> khider:  you can mount it whever you want
<Dr_Willis> khider:  and you dont need all the options you are using in your /etc/fstab for the sdb2 entry
<zinox> there is any tutorial teaching set up animated wallpaper in nautilus-desktop?
<khider> Dr_Willis: What options do I need?
<Dr_Willis> zinox:  ive seen guides on making wallpapers that 'change' every so often. but none on 'animated'
<Dr_Willis> khider:  proberly just 'defaults'
<PomkaLK> Admins....need help, how know my password of this ircLogin
<[_miT_]> zinox: one of our irc users just installed something to make his desktop animated
<[_miT_]> zinox: let me check on it
<Ruge> Anyone know how to run finnal cut studio??
<zinox> xwinwrap?
<[_miT_]> Ruge: get KDEnLive
<[_miT_]> zinox: yes!
<zinox> ok
<Ruge> Oh right
<[_miT_]> zinox: you beat me to it :0
<zinox> hehe
<Tomcat2010> is it possible to get internet explorer on ubuntu 9.04?
<[_miT_]> Ruge: i use it to edit all my video tutorials @ http://www.youtube.com/omgitsmit
<Dr_Willis> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<[_miT_]> Dr_Willis: beat me to it :)
<Pyru> Hello, new to ubuntu here, im accessing my VPS over SSH, trying to install a desktop environment so I can remote assistance, any help in the right direction is appreciated, thanks.
<randomeruser> soooo.... i have a ra2860 wireless chipset and ra2860 drivers from the repositories. now what?
<Jordan_U> Ruge, It's not possible to run final cut studio except with OSX in a VM ( which I think is currently illegal ). You might be interested in Ubuntu Studio though.
<[_miT_]> Pyru: start with xOrg, then pick your desktop manager, like gnome or KDE
<Ruge> Mmm was looking to run my final cut softwware more specifically :)
<Tomcat2010> i tried using ies4linux and i cant get it to work using all the online tutorials!
<Dr_Willis> Tomcat2010:  check its homep[age/forums perhaps for help I guess
<[_miT_]> Tomcat2010: you can try IE through wine, but i dont recall it working. hence the ie4linux project
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: That link is useless. As I said, there is no menu.lst in my grub folder. I cannot do as told in that link of yours.
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  grub2 does NOT have a menu.lst it has its own set of configs.  You need to edit the proper configs for whtever version of grub you are using
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  if you are using grub1 you should have a menu.lst , since you dont. either its been deleted (doubtfull) or you are using grub2
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: I do NOT have grub2 ... thanks for your help, though. Appreciate it..
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  then you some how lost the file I guess.
<PcCowboy> quick question,  i was looking thru the documentation but could not find supported prossers types,  will standerd ubuntu work on a celeron (i have an hp pavilion 522n - C (W) 1.8 GHz/400)
<markd> trying to install wmp300n driver no internet connection on this pc can i use a old ubuntu 8.10 disk to install network drivers?
<fek> Dr_Willis: Will the files that I am transfering over to the ntfs drive from the mac drive be visible to me?
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: I doubt it, installed Ubuntu like a few hours ago. As far as I know my Grub is 1.9.7 something. Maybe it changed due to the update...
<Dr_Willis> fek:  no idea. depends on how the ntfs is mounteed
<flippyflop> Anyone know how to set macro keys in ubuntu/gnome? I want to be able to hit a combo: ex- "ctrl-A" and get an output of ex: "asdf1234"
<zinox> [_miT_], http://code.google.com/p/gwinwrap/ i fount it
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: I suppose you do not know what config file I need to change..
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:   what verison of ubuntu? grub2 IS the default on 9.10
<rahul_> I am failing to install drivers for my ATI Radeon HD 3450
<Pyru> [_miT_]: from shell, i ran, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fek> k..thanks for the hlep man!  I appreciate the time you take to do this!
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 1712 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  and i think the actual version # for grub2 IS '1.97'
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  so it looks like you are very likely using grub2
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: Alright. I'll try asking google how to change stuff in Grub2 lol
<[_miT_]> Pyru: that might do it. i've never installed xorg on my servers :( i like to have 100% of my resources available to me
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  its documented at the !grub2 factoid the bot mentioned.. and the grub homepage
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/XXXXXX files
<Pyru> [_miT_]: after the install finishes, curious what command over shell would I run to allow remote? or can I get a remote desktop connection with screen view from an ssh command?
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: Alright, thank you. Well "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE This is the main Grub 2 file. It "replaces" Grub Legacy's /boot/grub/menu.lst. This file contains the Grub menu instructions. Unlike Grub Legacy's menu.lst file, grub.cfg is NOT MEANT TO BE EDITED!!! "
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: Should I edit it? lol
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  corredt.. do NOT edit that file.. i  told you the other files you are supposed to edit
<PcCowboy> i'll try the forums.
<[_miT_]> Pyru: start x server
<JustaNumber> when I get my ubuntu system all set up, is there something I can copy so I can replicate the installation on another machine? i.e. save the details of what's been apt-gotten
<Dr_Willis> rimdeker:  edit it if you want.. but eveyr time you 'update-grub' it will get overwritten
<[_miT_]> Pyru: you might need to figure out how to get vnc running from terminal, so you can remote in
<rimdeker> Dr_Willis: Aye aye
<Pyru> [_miT_]: should be a tutorial somewhere heh.
<scheibo> `
<rodnie> Enter text here...hi guys newbiee on ubuntu need some help
<[_miT_]> rodnie: welcome rodnie, ask away!
<rodnie> ok rookie here so
<rodnie> i got ubuntu 910 on my fujitsu  laptop and need to put work the touch screen of it with ub untu
<rodnie> igot a site how to explain how to fix it  but dont know how to make bash scripts
<sean12837> hi, can i install ubuntu on the intel atom processor? anyone know?
<[_miT_]> rodnie: i have a toshiba with touch-screen + digitizer and 9.10 worked out of the box
<[_miT_]> sean12837: of course :)
<Dr_Willis> sean12837:  thats what most netbooks use.. so yes
<rodnie> not working in this fujitsu p1610
<skater> hey
<sean12837> im looking to use ubuntu 8.04 hardy, any ideas if that will work?
<PcCowboy> sean- UNR
<[_miT_]> rodnie: i had to manually get my touchscreen working on 9.04, i have a video tutorial on it infact.
<scheibo> sean12837: yeah it will
<sean12837> PcCowboy: unr?
<[_miT_]> rodnie: but i dont think that will be the same for you
<rodnie> can i post the link of the page to explain me how to create this bash on ubuntu
<PcCowboy> netbook remix :-)
<skater> any one know to to install TS3 on Ubuntu ?
<sean12837> gotcha
<Ou42> hello #ubuntu - anybody can help a noob out with an install to usb keydrive that i updated and now i can't get it to boot?
<sean12837> thanks for ur help guys
<GeekSquid> rodnie: the kernel module 'fujitsu-laptop' often fixes things on fujitsu's .. I have an A3040 and that helps considerably
<rodnie> here a guy explain int 3 steps how to create a script to put touchscreen on my fujitsu to works
<rodnie> http://rvshiro.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/fujitsu-p1510-touchscreen-under-jaunty-jackalope/
<airtonix> rodnie, http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+how+to+make+a+bash+script
<airtonix> rodnie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<airtonix> rodnie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521756
<rodnie> i serarch on google but dosn understand some things
<PcCowboy> so. will 9.10 work ok on celelon 1.8GHz?
<Dr_Willis> PcCowboy:  it should.
<PcCowboy> thanks :-)
<[_miT_]> PcCowboy: yeehaw!
<rodnie> someone to look at this page and explaime on private how to do it  http://rvshiro.wordpress.com/2009/07/04/fujitsu-p1510-touchscreen-under-jaunty-jackalope/
<PcCowboy> lol, figured i;'d ask before trying, it's going to be for my GF. ;-P
<pikeshouse88> hi guys. i am setting up a home media server. primary use will be for watch hd content and remotely managing downloads. my question is, having openssh and webmin up all the time, is it necessary for good security for me to install and configure ossec and snort?
<airtonix> rodnie, you wont get very far with that page
<pikeshouse88> or would that be overkill is i were just to stick with ufw
<airtonix> pikeshouse88, not having those two services on default ports is a good start
<airtonix> pikeshouse88, also : it's not paranoia when you know they are out to get you
<pikeshouse88> airtonix: i gotcha.
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: openssh = secure layer, webmin runs on https
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: in otherwords, you should be fine
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: pick a good password!!
<khider> Dr_Willis: Are you there?
<[_miT_]> lol
<pikeshouse88> i also will frequently use x11vnc
<Dr_Willis> khider:  hmm?
<cxo> How the hell do you get the terminal to use the "default" profile automatically? I need to set it each time otherwise it goes into that weird purple one
<Ou42> anybody know if "Update Manager" would change grub on a usb keydrive install of ubuntu 9.10?
<pikeshouse88> any concerns there?
<rodnie> airtonix why ?
<khider> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1826357
<Dr_Willis> khider:  and what of it?
<Pyru> [_miT_]: hate to single you out, but after running start x server I get this output of errors.
<Pyru> http://pastebin.com/vinsBsb2
<aaron_liuj> how to stop overwrite /etc/resolv.conf by system
<khider> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1826358
<[_miT_]> Pyru: i've never installed xorg on my servers, i need all the resources i can get.
<laron> are there any benefits to setting up an xubuntu ltsp server vs. a straight ubuntu ltsp server?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  partions are named /dev/sdb1 or similer   a DEVICE is /dev/sdb
<laron> speed, etc?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  you mount /dev/sdb1 not /dev/sdb
<khider> Dr_Willis: I am still having trouble mounting the TB
<Dr_Willis> khider:  fstab line is wrong
<airtonix> rodnie, 1) if you copy paste stuff from there verbatim, your going to get errors (dont include the $ ) 2)  it talks about changing the input device via xorg.conf 3) it doesn't explain how to start the process properly ( you need to open gnome-terminal >> press alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal, then follow steps on the page )
<[_miT_]> Pyru: im sure there are some articles on how to do this. a lot of people starting out with ubuntu servers want xorg there for troubleshooting
<aaron_liuj> i cannot to connect the internnet sometime how to stop overwrite /etc/resolv.conf by system
<airtonix> rodnie, 9.10 doesn't use the xorg.conf file very much anymore. so don't be surprised if that page doesn't produces the results you're looking for once you finished the steps
<pikeshouse88> how secure would using x11vnc be?
<Pyru> [_miT_]: thanks, I'll look up.
<rodnie> airtonix you readme on private?
<khider> Dr_Willis:I changed the line but still get the same error
<Dr_Willis> pikeshouse88:  not very.
<airtonix> rodnie, no.
<vega> aaron_liuj: put nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> khider:   the mount point directory MUST exist befor you can mount to it
<airtonix> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<scheibo> .
<rodnie> can we talk little bit of this inj private
<Dr_Willis> khider:  sudo mkdir /media/bloom
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: what gets ovewrote?
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: vnc does pass its password in clear text
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88:  i would suggest getting a ssh tunnel wraped around it
<airtonix> !pm > rodnie
<ubottu> rodnie, please see my private message
<aaron_liuj> dns have been rewrite
<bullgard> Where are the files stored that yelp displays? In particular the file for 'Passwords and Encryption Keys'?
<khider> Dr_Willis: Cannot create, already exists
<Dr_Willis> khider:  then you are doing somthing basic/fundamental wrong
<rodnie> i readit ubottu but need quickly help
<rimdeker> By the way guys, almost everytime I use a command in the terminal , especially as su I get this error message like twenty times in a row inside the terminal
<Dr_Willis> khider:  try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/bloom
<rimdeker> "GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the rep
<rimdeker> ly, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
<FloodBot4> rimdeker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rimdeker> "
<scheibo> .
<pikeshouse88> thank God for the live cd. i can mess around and ruin things as long as necessary to start learning this stuff
<rodnie> need to create a bash script to activate my laptop touchscreen
<tweetbox> i just got lucid, what should I know before I screw it up?
<GeekSquid> !lucid | tweetbox
<ubottu> tweetbox: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: look at dhclient.conf as an option for them dns entrees
<airtonix> rodnie, what is your native language
<[_miT_]> rodnie: save the "script" to a text file (gedit is nice to use for this)
<rodnie> spanish
<khider> Dr_Willis: I think it is working now...
<aaron_liuj> i have tried ,but failed
<airtonix> rodnie, can you read german by chance ?
<[_miT_]> rodnie: go to the spanish ubuntu channel
<khider> Dr_Willis: And yes, when it comes to linux I am often fundamentally wrong
<rodnie> no german
<airtonix> rodnie, ok. one sec
<Dr_Willis> khider:  mounting fileysstmes is a rather fundamental thing. and theres Tons of guides/docs on it.  Just somt things you have to watch out for  in some cases
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: if the dns entrees are in dhclient.conf they would not be overwrote, so where are they now?
<airtonix> ...
<nemmons> hey all. if i'm getting a lot of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nemmons> " errors when trying to run a game through wine does that mean my 3d acceleration isn't working?
<khider> Dr_Willis: Will it automount each time I boot?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  if the fstb options tell it to.. yes
<Dr_Willis> khider:  the options yu had earlier would told it to NOT auto mount.
<flippyflop> anyone know how to setup macros or a good site that show how to do it? I want to macro some things I do a lot in linux.
<tweetbox> i have no support in ubuntu+1 i just got lucid, what should I know before I screw it up?
<khider> Dr_Willis: I put default, that should take care of it?
<Dr_Willis> flippyflop:  even the use of the term 'macro' in linux is  uncommon.. what do you want to do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> khider:  when in doubt use defaults
<luis__> Hello I need help with my kubuntu: I upgraded to kubuntu SQ 4.4 and now after rebooting the login square appears, but after login with username and passwork only a blackscreen appears, no desktop...
<luis__> !!
<aaron_liuj> but i have modified /etc/dncp3/dhcclient.config
<GeekSquid> tweetbox: lucid IS NOT STABLE, you don't want it until it is released, and is not supported here, because it is still in developent
<[_miT_]> luis__: have you checked your logs?
<khider> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanks, I am learning here---jeez--the simple things are hard for me to grasp at times. It seems simple but it is tough for me
<aaron_liuj> and add tail prepend domain-name-server  210.22.84.3 ,210.22.70.3
<airtonix> nemmons, no it means the game is expecting certain opengl functions that are not provided by the drivers or that you do not have correct wine registry settings for directx setup
<natethegreat1419> He could get Lucid but he needs to be aware it aint the final release
<aaron_liuj> but still overwrieted vy system after a while
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: you using dnsmasq?
<aaron_liuj> but still overwrieted by system after a while
<nemmons> airtonix: sigh, thanks. i'll look into that and see if i can figure out what's wrong.
<aaron_liuj> no
<airtonix> nemmons, winhq page for the game is a good start
<shafi> anyone has the experience of using "SCRUM" in ubuntu?
<airtonix> nemmons, winehq*
<luis__> [_miT_]: My logs?
<[_miT_]> luis__: system logs, will show if there is a problem starting x server
<luis__> how i do that
<aaron_liuj> how to disable dhcpcleint
<rimdeker> "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the rep..."
<nemmons> airtonix: yeah i found a page about 'useful registry keys', maybe this will help.
<airtonix> flippyflop, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<rimdeker> Anybody got a solution, to that?
<[_miT_]> aaron_liuj: assign a static IP to the interface via /etc/network/interfaces
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: were you suppose to include 127.0.0.1 in the prepend? I am not saying you must, I am wondering if you should have?
<airtonix> nemmons, might do but does the comments on the winehq page for the game talk about regkeys that work ?
<[_miT_]> luis__: dmesg or look in /var/log
<luis__> sudo aptitude dmesg?
<airtonix> luis_, no : sudo dmesg | tail
<tweetbox> GeekSquid: I know it is not stable, and I am bug testing, but there is always a huge bug that I need to avoid that I would need to know about beforehand
<[_miT_]> airtonix: luis_: thank you :)
<GeekSquid> tweetbox: and this is the wrong place to ask, and probably the wrong time of day, and it is a weekend, try during the week in #ubuntu+1 and it will be a little busier
<nemmons> airtonix: ah i see what you mean. unfortunately it looks like most people are playing the game without having to change any regkeys
<aaron_liuj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hsXpLCgy
<luis_> airtonix: sorry but because i have no desktop i have no pastebin
<luis_> this is the output:
<tweetbox> GeekSquid: k
<aaron_liuj> i's right ?
<luis__> [   27.347124] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<luis__> [   35.001029] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -129834723 ns)
<luis__> [   58.310954] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:71:8d:d5
<luis__> [   58.312608] wlan0: authenticated
<luis__> [   58.312616] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1a:70:71:8d:d5
<FloodBot4> luis__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis__> [   58.314869] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1a:70:71:8d:d5 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
<aaron_liuj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hsXpLCgy
<aaron_liuj> right ?
<bullgard> Where are the files stored that yelp displays? In particular the file for 'Passwords and Encryption Keys'?
<tenshinoneko> hello ^^
<kinja-sheep> tweetbox: Look up on Launchpad for reported bugs.
<luis__> aaron_liuj: possible fix to this blackscreen or i have to reinstall 9.10 losing all my data...
<Pyru> anyone help me out a little, I'm new to linux, using ubuntu 9.04 im connected from my windows machine via ssh. I am a little lost in getting a desktop environment installed that I can access via remote assistance, from my windows os.
<aaron_liuj> how to disable dhcpclient ,it to bad for me and change the dns file /etc/resov.conf
<natethegreat1419> Has anyone heard of http://hacks.on.nimp.org
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: I don't use 'interfaces' for network setup, I can't tell you if it is correct
<aaron_liuj>  how to disable dhcpclient ,it to bad for me and change the dns file /etc/resov.conf
<natethegreat1419> or http://CRASHLINUX.ON.NIMP.ORG  some people on yahoo told me to go there and it dont sound good
<brjann> natethegreat1419: don't go there, and stop linking them
<aaron_liuj>  how to disable dhcpclient ,it to bad for me and change the dns file /etc/resov.conf frequently
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: resolv.conf is auto-generated
<natethegreat1419> What is it? I dont think that it looks that good talking about hacks and such but has anyone heard of them?
<Dr_Willis> natethegreat1419:  never herd of them
<aaron_liuj> but i want to disable auto-generated
<airtonix> !ot | natethegreat1419
<ubottu> natethegreat1419: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: no can do
<natethegreat1419> Ok sorry it said linus so I thought it would be safe to ask
<co_cakep> hi'
<natethegreat1419> I mean linux**
<aaron_liuj> but how i  use a dns static
<aaron_liuj> but how i  use a dns staticly
<[_miT_]> aaron_liuj: define it in /etc/network/interfaces
<co_cakep> [
<co_cakep> 'ip[
<co_cakep> o'ou'[
<aaron_liuj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hsXpLCgy
<aaron_liuj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hsXpLCgy
<aaron_liuj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hsXpLCgy
<tweaks> #ubuntu-au
<aaron_liuj> right ?
<xiambax> How do I install a .diff file?
<nemmons> this might be a stupid question but is there any reason i should have nvidia graphics drivers installed, given that i just have an integrated intel graphics chip
<almoxarife> aaron_liuj: tried doing this in the room that talks your primary language?
<GeekSquid> bullgard: yelp is ubuntu's help browser it's files are under /usr/share/doc ... spacifically the passwords and encryption keys are in /usr/share/doc/seahorse and /usr/share/doc/seahorse-plugins ... the filename is README
<blakkheim> xiambax: man diff
<aaron_liuj> ÎÒµÄdnsÀÏÊǱ»ÏµÍ³Í³×Ô¶¯ÐÞ¸Ä
<Dr_Willis> xiambax:  you 'apply' a diff to some source/original
<aaron_liuj> Ôõô»ØÊÂѽ
<bazhang> aaron_liuj, #ubuntu-ru
<xiambax> And how would i go about doing that?
<blakkheim> xiambax: man diff
<bullgard> GeekSquid: Thank you very much for your information.
<Dr_Willis> xiambax:  depends on exactly what you are trying to do
<GeekSquid> bullgard: so you found it?
<aaron_liuj> ÎÒµÄdnsÀÏÊǱ»ÏµÍ³Í³×Ô¶¯ÐÞ¸Ä /etc/resolv.conf
<bullgard> GeekSquid: I am still in the process of finding.
<bazhang> aaron_liuj, english here
<GeekSquid> aaron_liuj: please change your charector encoding to UTF-8 or ASCII so we can read you
<blakkheim> !cn > aaron_liuj
<ubottu> aaron_liuj, please see my private message
<aaron_liuj> fuck my /etc/resolv.conf by system rewrite so frequently
<blakkheim> there you go
<bazhang> aaron_liuj, no cursing here
<losher> I preferred the chinese version
<xiambax> im trying to patch windfarm on my imac g5
<Dr_Willis> xiambax:  you mean you are trying to apply a patch to the SOURCE for windfarm ?
<xiambax> Yes
<xiambax> I suppose so
<xiambax> The fans rev up and down, up and down
<losher> xiambax: is it the patch from  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iMacG5iSight?action=show&redirect=iMacG5revC
<xiambax> Yes
<losher> xiambax: so what's the problem?
<fcuk112> omg i just discovered LXDE today.  it rocks!  kthxbye.
<SnakDoc> where a good place to read about 3g modems ? mines not disconneting correcly
<bullgard> GeekSquid: No, neither /usr/share/doc/seahorse/README nor /usr/share/doc/seahorse-pluginss/README contain the text of the yelp manual about 'Passwords and Encryption Keys'.
<GeekSquid> bullgard: http://geeksquid.pastebin.ca/1826415
<xiambax> losher, Im trying to patch windfarm, my fans rev up and then down again
<xiambax> its a known issue apparently
<PomkaLK> How created registrated channal with passwd?
<pikeshouse88> so, with openssh, vnc through ssh, netatalk, and webmin installed, with ufw configured, i'm going to be safe and dont need snort and ossec?
<pikeshouse88> no lamp services
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: lol you're still asking about that?
<pikeshouse88> its a big concern, never set up a server before
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: it seems you're not going to be happy until you install snort or ossec
<pikeshouse88> well i just dont understand what their intended audience is
<pikeshouse88> all servers or corporate firewalls
<pikeshouse88> or something in between
<bullgard> GeekSquid: I have read an updated version of the text which you just provided. My text relates to GNOME 2.28.1 because I am using Karmic. But it is essentially the same text. Your and my text refer to a "included help manual". I did ask for the filename of the included help manual.
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: even with the savest encryption and updated packages, i can still spoof your ssh connection via MiTM
<[_miT_]> pikeshouse88: i.e. nothing is 100% safe, it seems you're very concered with the network. so go ahead and snort :)
<ShazbotMcMurder> chrome won't die!!
<GeekSquid> bullgard: more in /usr/share/doc/gnome-keyring ... and I am still looking
<[_miT_]> ShazbotMcMurder: kill eet!
<ShazbotMcMurder> I tried to kill it, won't do anything
<ShazbotMcMurder> so I did killall chrome
<[_miT_]> ShazbotMcMurder: kill -9
<ShazbotMcMurder> and it went "AHH SNAP"
<almoxarife> malcolm in the middle?
<xiambax> Anbyone?
<xiambax> s/Anyone?
<losher> pikeshouse88: in principle yes. In practice, it's scarily easy to get configs wrong and cause a security hole. I prefer to keep a NAT router between my linux boxes and the internet. And configure ssh for keyed access only. Sorry, dunno anything about netatalk...
<losher> xiambax: any time you're ready to actually ask a specific question, we'll try and answer it...
<[_miT_]> losher: he was asking about wind farm patching
<xiambax> How can I patch my kernel so my fans arn't constantly reving?
<pikeshouse88> losher: unfortunately my ssh access to the server is randomly needed from many computers, so key only access isnt feasible correct
<bullgard> GeekSquid: gnome-keyring is a related subject. But it is not the answer that I am looking for.
<almoxarife> I have found that when running my laptop on a block of dry ice the fans never come on, should I be worried?
<gregg> Hi - i'm having HUGE problems controlling my smb mounted folders - right now I can't umount anything, even with -f, and a list over my mounts is showing the mounts several times - this is getting frustrating, and probably the reason my shutdown takes so long time :(
<bullgard> almoxarife: No.
<almoxarife> bullgard: cool :)
<losher> pikeshouse88: agreed. Insist on good passwords, no root logins, and if you run on the standard port 22, expect people to actively try and break in...
<GeekSquid> bullgard: I realize that and I am still looking about... some other places I'll look too
<almoxarife> what's the command line to force a package to un-install regardless of of any errors it can cause?
<losher> pikeshouse88: see http://www.i-justblog.com/2009/08/openssh-server-best-security-practices.html
<pikeshouse88> if im not running snort or ossec, is there any other good security software thats worth it
<pikeshouse88> like fail2ban perhaps
<gregg> Hi - i'm having HUGE problems controlling my smb mounted folders - right now I can't umount anything, even with -f, and a list over my mounts is showing the mounts several times - this is getting frustrating, and probably the reason my shutdown takes so long time - output of 'mount' on my machine is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zBaceFeD
<[_miT_]> gregg: didnt look at your pastebin, but is something using the mounted drive preventing you from unmounting?
<gregg> [_miT_]: there shouldn't be afaik
<[_miT_]> gregg: just a shot in the dark, lol
<[_miT_]> gregg: i wouldnt be the best person to solve your problem :( sorry
<gregg> [_miT_]: it's actually a few shares on the machine that aren't umounting
<bullgard> GeekSquid: I found it: It is /usr/share/gnome/help/seahorse/C for the international version.
<gregg> it's killing me, 'cause 9 out of 10 times I have to make a hard shutdown
<[_miT_]> gregg: mmmm corrupted data taste good dont it? :)
<bullgard> GeekSquid: I found it: It is /usr/share/gnome/help/seahorse/C/seahorse.xml for the international version.
<gregg> nope
<crazyhorsee> what does the dpkg do?
<yaboo> is there a ubuntu net install cd I can download
<GeekSquid> bullgard: that's good news, I am so suprised by the number of documents, and document locations, it should all be compiled into one help system that has everything ... man is great until you have info, yelp, docbook, etc, etc, etc
<pikeshouse88> anyone here us eossec?
<pikeshouse88> use
<rww> ubottu: minimal | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<losher> gregg: I agree with [_miT_]. The usual reason for unmount failure is because some process has files open on a volume. Any idea what process that might be?
<bullgard> GeekSquid: Yes indeed. --  Thank you again for your assistance.
<GeekSquid> bullgard: not a problem
<gregg> losher: none at all - so far i've only opened krusader, but that's closed now - haven't accessed the folders for anything else yet
<gregg> and i can't figure out why a umout -f isn't working :
<dementor> hy hau can i see my usb divice i try lsusb but nothing
<gregg> i KNOW there's something in my config that's freaky - the 'mount' command is showing me weird things
<pikeshouse88> my real question is whether or not im a fool if i dont run snort
<ubuntu> I just upgraded to 10.04 beta, but ubuntu is now wanting to mount USB to boot how can I change it to mount my harddrive?
<xangua> !lucid | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> thanks xangua
<losher> gregg: try running fuser on one of the mounted directories...
<htns> hi all. do you think it will be possible to run ubuntu inside qemu on windows and have ubuntu be able to see SD card inserted into windows?
<bhaLooOO> hello all
<htpc> i was given these instructions "Extract it to the ~/.xbmc/plugins/programs directory. " and i don't know how to locate that directory. what is the ~?
<bhaLooOO> how are you guys?
 * Blue1 wishes the ubuntu developers would fix the "launching http cache cleaner" bug
<losher> pikeshouse88: better to regret running it, than regret not running it, I would've thought....
<Dr_Willis> htpc:  ~ = /home/username
<Dr_Willis> cd ~/.xbmc/plugins/programs
<Dr_Willis> cp poo ~/.xbmc/plugins/programs
<Dr_Willis> = cp poo /home/username/plugins/programs
<deostroll> hi trying to install 9.10 os from 8.10, but having difficulty upgrading to 9.04 first....
<Blue1> deostroll: i have personally had trouble with the upgrade path.  recommend you backup /home/ and /etc/ and do a clean install
<Jordan_U> deostroll, What problem are you having exactly?
<htpc> thanks Dr_Willis
<deostroll> have the iso in a pen drive...mounted it onto cdrom0 after copying the iso to harddisk... nothing happens;;;
<pakete> hi
<dementor> how to detect my usb device because my keyboard and mouse dont work?
<Dagon> Good evening everyone
<nixjr> where might i find the file i need to download on this website? http://tiyukquellmalz.org/cgit/rbpitch/
<lazy^> dementor: ssh to box
<dementor> yes
<lazy^> and true there
<puser> hello, I have confirm on file deletion checked in nautilus config and gconf-edit, but when I delete a file it doesn't ask me for a confirmation. How to enable file deletion confirmation?
<deostroll> Jordan_u, any ideas?
<lazy^> see what dmesg tells ya when u plug in your keyboard and mouse
<Jamshoot> hi
<cyberbluntz> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> deostroll, What does an iso on a pen drive have to do with upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<deostroll> Blue1, have apache n stuff installed...wonder wht will happen to those...
<Jamshoot> can somebody help me with grub(2) ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Jamshoot
<ubottu> Jamshoot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jamshoot> =)
<Blue1> deostroll: you'd have to re-install but move the config files over from the backup you made of /etc/
<lazy^> Jamshoot: what is the problem?
<dementor> lazy^ this what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/390153/
<DaZ> puser: edit->preferences?
<Dagon> !Bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RPG-Master> OK, should I just live my wireless router set to "mixed" signals or should I set it to "N only"?
<deostroll> jordan_u i've copied tht iso to my hard disk, and then mounted it onto cdrom0...shouldn't this pop up a dialog box which should say upgrade...?
<codygman> wow this is a silly question. but i just hit some sort of hotkey i guess.. and it turned gedit into a different theme
<DaZ> or at least it was there three years ago [;
<cyberbluntz> Is there a way to burn a Live cd with all the packages I have installed?
<codygman> question: how do i get it back?
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Why not just use update-manager?
<nixjr> i want to install a rhythmbox plugin, but cant work out how to use their website, can someone else explain where to download the file?  http://tiyukquellmalz.org/cgit/rbpitch/
<Nala> hi~ how to compare two different rootfs, and know the details? ex: packages. Thank you
<DaZ> +j ? >:
<Blue1> RPG-Master: I know just enjough about wireless to be dangerous
<RPG-Master> Blue1, :P
<RPG-Master> And your advice is?
<lazy^> dementor: i see iptables output :)
<Blue1> RPG-Master: let me see how I have mine set brb
<Jamshoot> So, grub isnt works=) I tried to install winxp, and its delete ( or something else ) grub...
<RPG-Master> Blue1: ok
<deostroll> jordan_u, it runs 4 a long time...n then does some analysis and says...with the current internet connection speed...it will take 12 hrs to install....
<Jamshoot> Well, i need to reinstall grub, but i dont know how
<puser> DaZ: under edit-preferences-behaviour-recycle bin I have: ask before emptying recycle bin and deleting files cheched
<smerdykov> hi everyone, I have a hardware issue, is this the place to ask?
<cyberbluntz> Jam I had that problem before, what I did was just reinstall linux completely, then the grub was fixed
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Jordan_U> deostroll, You need to use the alternate install CD to upgrade, but there is no way that downloading the alternate CD will take less time than just upgrading
<Dagon> Has there been known audio bugs in Ubunto 9.10?
<lazy^> Jamshoot: u need to make script which update-grup cmd uses
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Jamshoot
<ubottu> Jamshoot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<htpc> i booted into ubuntu and all it's showing me is the wallpaper. i can use alt + f2 to run from the terminal, which is how i'm using xchat, but i dont know what to do other than that.
<cyberbluntz> or you can use the recovery console to remove it completely by fixmbr
<lazy^> it's very simple
<DaZ> puser: uncheck and check again maybe?
<htpc> this is after enabling nvidia drivers, btw
<deostroll> jordan_u u mean burn the iso to a cd...?
<Blue1> RPG-Master: wireless mode AP, wireless network mode:  mixed, is that what you need?
<cyberbluntz> but then you will have to manually delete the part
<Jordan_U> deostroll, No.
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Did you download the "alternate" iso or the (normal) "Desktop" iso?
<Dagon> DaZ: When you located your drivers to install did it show you sevral onces to choose from? Perhaps you can uninstall it and try another.
<ender> asdfasdf
<Jamshoot> <cyberbluntz> Yeah, but i dont looking for easy way =)
<thunkee> jamshoot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ... ist this what you ar looking for?
<Dagon> ones rather
<DaZ> Dagon: lolwut?
<deostroll> jordan_u yeah I have to iso for jaunty jackalope
<deostroll> *the
<Jamshoot> <lazy^> ill try...
<cyberbluntz> Reinstall it is easy way :)
<Jamshoot> <Jordan_U>, ok, thx
<Blue1> cyberbluntz: it really is....
<gregg> Hi - i'm having HUGE problems controlling my smb mounted folders - right now I can't umount anything, even with -f, and a list over my mounts is showing the mounts several times - this is getting frustrating, and probably the reason my shutdown takes so long time - output of 'mount' on my machine is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zBaceFeD
<deostroll> the cd 4 9.04 aint shipping these days
<Dagon> DaZ: Some machines Ubuntu detects the nvidia card it gives you options on which ones to install
<puser> DaZ: Unchecked, closed preferences, opened preferences, checked, closed preferences. Samething.
<Jordan_U> Jamshoot, You're welcome.
<Dagon> I had two to choose from when I loaded up ubuntu on my box
<Jordan_U> deostroll, The Desktop iso or the Alternate iso?
<Jamshoot> <thunkee> mb, ill read it...
<hawke> Hello all...is there a way to set the default permissions for automounted external USB drives, in Ubuntu 9.10?
<deostroll> jordan_u i don't understand the diff bw the 2...alternate/desktop
<smerdykov> I have a Sony Vaio with a faulty monitor, so I'm trying to get it to sync to an external monitor as the primary, but I need to do it outside of windows so I can reinstall my OSs
<htpc> i booted into ubuntu and all it's showing me is the wallpaper. i can use alt + f2 to run from the terminal, which is how i'm using xchat, but i dont know what to do other than that. this happened after i enabled nvidia drivers
<smerdykov> can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> deostroll, The Alternate CD can be used to upgrade Ubuntu, the Desktop CD can't. If you didn't choose the alternate explicitly then you have the Desktop CD.
<deostroll> jordan_u i hve the desktop
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Don't bother with trying to upgrade from an iso. Just find a faster mirror with System > Administration > Software Sources.
<fuffalo> Anyone know how to share streaming video from the net via twonkymedia server on an ubuntu machine?  I know it's a twonky question, but I thought someone here may have done it before
<Jordan_U> deostroll, First go to System > Administration > Software Sources. Tell me when you have done that.
<deostroll> jordan_u yes
<Jordan_U> deostroll, There should be a drop down menu labeled "Download from", select "other".
<deostroll> k
<puser> so, where else can I look to make sure it confirms on file deletion?
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Now click on Select Best Server
<DaZ> puser: well, i'm not sure if they've implemented it :3
<deostroll> jordan_u a testing download server dialog popped up
<DaZ> puser: but it shows a popup when trash file isn't writable.
<Dagon>  Are there known bugs with Ubuntu 9.10? I'm having some issues with audio when I multi task it example: Running a media player and playing GL games, also sound just becomes static during gameplay
<Dagon>  and actually shuts off when I run both.. Without media software playing the sound in the game becomes distorted rather badly
<puser> DaZ: do you use gnome and do you have confirmation pop up, when you delete?
<Dagon> known audio bugs rather
<DaZ> puser: i don't, i've installed nautilus now and there's no popup.
<RPG-Master> Blue1: I don't need it, I've just hear that N is better, and mixed might not use my router to its fullest
<deostroll> jordan_u i think select best server...does the automatic selection...
<puser> darn
<DaZ> puser: kde has popups.
<deostroll> jordan_u it has selected some mirror in uk...whereas I reside in india...
<Blue1> RPG-Master: like I said -- I know enough to be dangerous!  like they say YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<deostroll> jordan_u is this reliable?
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Yes.
<Blue1> RPG-Master: i had problems with my netbook.  I had to install the backports to fix it.
<RPG-Master> Blue1: OK :P
<Jordan_U> deostroll, The servers in / near India may be somewhat overloaded currently.
<deostroll> jordan_u chose the server..nw wht
<deostroll> still looking @ the sfotware sources dialog box
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Now try upgrading via update-manager again and with the faster server it should take less time.
<htpc> i booted into ubuntu and all it's showing me is the wallpaper. i can use alt + f2 to run from the terminal, which is how i'm using xchat, but i dont know what to do other than that. this happened after i enabled nvidia drivers
<deostroll> jordan_u should I hit revert?
<Jordan_U> deostroll, No
<DaZ> htpc: ~/.xsession-errors
<puser> DaZ: are you on KDE, Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> deostroll, Hit close and when it asks if you want to update the package information say yes.
<JustaNumber> how do I tell if my ubuntu is "jaunty"?
<alankila> JustaNumber: cat /etc/issue
<DaZ> puser: I'm using Arch, but Ubuntu also ships KDE
<ardchoille> JustaNumber: lsb_release -a
<nixjr> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have?
<pakete> can someone tried chromium os ?
<htpc> DaZ, what?
<deostroll> k update-manager doing its job...downloading packages
<Dementati> If I have a user that has a secondary group, and I have given group read permission to a directory that is of that secondary group, is the user not supposed to be able to read that directory?
<ShadeS>  how do i search with apt-get
<ardchoille> nixjr:  lsb_release -a
<ShadeS> or is there a different command for that?
<alankila> ShadeS: apt-cache search foo
<ardchoille> ShadeS: apt-cache search blah
<DaZ> htpc: gedit ~/.xsession-errors and try to find something useful
<nixjr> ardchoille, is it possible that my 9.04 "turned into" 9.10?
<ardchoille> ShadeS: or to filter package names: apt-cache search -n blah
<ardchoille> nixjr: if you upgraded, sure
<htpc> blank file, da
<htpc> daz
<puser> DaZ: ok, thanx
<nixjr> ardchoille, i dont remember hitting some "updated to 9.10" button
<DaZ> htpc: nothing's wrong then.
<ardchoille> nixjr: Are you sure you installed 9.04 instead of 9.10? When did you download the iso?
<DaZ> htpc: run gnome-terminal and start nautilus and gnome-panel
<deostroll> jordan_u download rate is only 10.4 kb/s should I rely on this again?
<nixjr> ardchoille, it was definately 9.04, i got a pressed disc here, i find it unsettling that i managed to make a major chnage liek that without realising it
<ardchoille> nixjr: Well, look at it this way, you're more up to date than you were :)
<nixjr> ardchoille, the reason i ask is i just ran "sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox" and it says "130 newly installed", as you might of guessed im new to linux, is it normal for it to need so many dependencies?
<htpc> DaZ, says it cannot start gnome-panel because one is already running. i moved my mouse up and it went off screen, right clicked and it was the menu for right clicking the panel. i guess it's just off screen. do you know how to fix it?
<alankila> nixjr: probably so. rhythmbox is media application so it pulls in insane amount of junk
<ardchoille> nixjr: yeah, what alankila said
<Dagon> Has anyone expierenced problems with audio when they either run a media player such as rythum box or Audacious while playing an openGL game and have the audio completly shut off or just playing the game normally without a player going the sound becomming distorted and cuts out? I read fourms about it but I can not isolate the problem.
<DaZ> htpc: sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart xorg
<ardchoille> nixjr: That's the main reason I stopped using rythmbox
<alankila> nixjr: actually, looking at the list, there's texlive, tons of x11 libs, even xulrunner
<DaZ> if you didn't do it ofcourse.
<alankila> but no media codecs. I guess they don't depend on gstreamer like that.
<nixjr> ardchoille, i want to use to it because its the only player i can see that has a live pitch/tempo/speed adjuster
<ardchoille> nixjr: Ah, that makes sense
<alankila> nixjr: but you need to compile entire rhythmbox for it?
<nixjr> alankila, thats what this guide im reading for the plugin says
<nixjr> i tried just going to the pluing site but there isnt a download button http://tiyukquellmalz.org/cgit/rbpitch/
<htpc> DaZ, can you give me that last message again? something about running xvidia-config and restarting xorg?
<DaZ> htpc: nvidia-xconfig <:
<DaZ> nixjr: git clone git://tiyukquellmalz.org/rbpitch
<FrinD> Hey guys! My friend has installed Ubuntu 9.10 on his laptop but his wireless wont work correctly keeps disconecting his chipset is 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<nixjr> DaZ, thats step 4 on their guide, im pretty much just blindly copy and pasting it
<htpc> daz it gave me a message, can i pm it to you or should i pastebin it? 3 lines long
<DaZ> htpc: pm it
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<krangam> hey folks.
<kthomas_vh> hola
<FrinD> Hey guys! My friend has installed Ubuntu 9.10 on his laptop but his wireless wont work correctly keeps disconecting his chipset is 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<krangam> i'm wondering why my desktop have so many hidden files!!
<krangam> is it normal?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> Frind: try disabling IPv6 too
<nixjr> krangam, i cant tlel you if its normal or not, but i checked mine and i have none
<ActionParsnip> Krangam: in $HOME yes, they hold the configs for you apps and desktop
<ActionParsnip> Kangam: in $HOME/Desktop I have none too
<FrinD> ActionParsnip: sry I did not see what you wrote
<fosser_josh> hello hackers, can anybody tell me any network stimulator available in linux
<ActionParsnip> Frind: try diabling IPv6 too
<krangam> Thanks ActionParsnip and nixjr. I intended to ask in $HOME
<brad_> I'm running a Nvidia GTX-260 with 2 24" monitors, I can't for the life of me get the monitor on the left to be the "main" monitor. I've switched the location of each monitor but all that changes is how they "connect", can anybody help me with this?>
<ActionParsnip> Brad_: could use xorg.conf
<fosser_josh> hello hackers, can anybody tell me any network simulator available in linux
<FrinD> ActionParsnip: I just checked on widi docs and his BCM4306 does not seem supported
<FrinD> so should he go with ndiswrapper?
<nixjr> fosser_josh, not sure if this si helpful, but could you run multiple virtual machines in vmware or summin?
<brad_> ActionParsnip: will the nvidia-settings just be editing the xorg.conf? What am I looking for in specific to change
<krangam> what about some files that ends with a '~'. But I'm not able to see them on the GUI desktop. When I use terminal and list all files, I'm seeing these files.
<DaZ> krangam: text editors mark backups with a ~
<initmass> The output from my second sound card has stopped. I've verified that the audio output works when using the live CD. I think I have to reset the audio settings. How do I make that?
<ZykoticK9> brad_, System / Admin / NVIDIA X Server Settings - X Server Display Configuration - highlight the monitor you want as default, put a check near bottom "Make this the primary display for the X screen"
<ActionParsnip> Brad_: run: gksudo nvidia-settings ,then click write to x config file
<krangam> DaZ: Thanks. Is there any need for such files? I mean, they occupy unnecessary space?
<ZykoticK9> brad_, use ActionParsnip parsnips "gksudo nvidia-settings" with my directions above :)  teamwork
<Dr_Willis> krangam:  editor 'auto backups' have saved me several times like that
<alankila> mm, that rbpitch is based on libsoundtouch. No wonder I couldn't find any implementation of the shifter algorithm there
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: hi5!
<krangam> Dr_Willis : Thanks. I understand that I don't need to worry about such files then.
<brad_> when I run "gksudo nvidia-settings" i get "Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"., is that okay?
<ActionParsnip> Frind: if the usual broadcom thingy doesn't work then use ndisgtk + winxp 32bit or 64bit driver (depending on ubuntu arch)
<nixjr> alankila, could you dumb that down a little for me lol
<brad_> ZykoticK9: I don't ave the option "Make this the primary display for the X Screen"
<ActionParsnip> brad_: as long as the app runs it'll be fine
<alankila> nixjr: just satisfying my curiosity. This pitch shifter would appear to be based on a time-domain autocorrelation strategy. Good for simple audio like singing, bad for complex music because the requisite overlaps are much harder to find.
<brad_> Xinerama is enabled, and I have each monitor set up as "Seperate X Screen" for configuration
<ZykoticK9> brad_, not as a checkbox at the bottom?  sorry, we must have different versions of nvidia-settings or ubuntu then, and my VMs don't use nvidia, so can't test there sorry.  good luck man.
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: you'll have to run this one now dude. I have 1 monitor for 3 systems
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, using a kvm switch?  or software based?
<ActionParsnip> Brad_: try adding the nvidia vpau ppa and upgrading the driver
<nixjr> alankila, i understood some of that, so i guess i shouldnt hold my breath is assuming my trance is going to sound flawless with a faster bmp?
<alankila> to explain, this pitch shifters work by resampling the audio to a new frequency that corresponds with the desired change in pitch, and then cloning the audio data based on self-similarity so that the play length doesn't change. Or you can leave the pitch intact (no resampling) and slow down or speed up if you like.
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: ssh and web based admin
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, so really 2 headless boxes?
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath> how can i change the background image at gdm login?
<brad_> ZykoticK9: I just changed it from "Seperate X Window" to "TwinView" and that option showed up, rebooting now to test
<alankila> nixjr: it depends on parameters, the music itself, and how much change you want.
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  could change the file in the 'xsplash' directory  as one way. theres also tools to change it   google for 'gdm2 setup' I think is the name of one.
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: sure. Fileserver and an old thing doing torrents and backups. Fileserver is new :)
<annamaria_> #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  ive also seen scripts/tools that sync your main users wallpaper with the gdm wallpaper
<annamaria_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: where is xsplash?
<alankila> nixjr: but the real problem with autocorrelation is that it adds jitter. If new drum beats are supposed to occur, say, every 200 ms, the autocorrelator generally adds or removes extra sample data between the quiet periods between hits, and it doesn't usually fall out evenly on both sides of the hits -- it depends on what audio is going on at that moment -- and that makes beats slightly jittery. Whether it's noticeable is another matter.
<nixjr> alankila, may i pm you?
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  use 'locate xsplash' and check out the paths
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: tbh I use my phone to control mostly (and chat on here)
<ZykoticK9> Goliath, i actually watch a YouTube video today demonstrating how to do that, can't find the link easily now though, but it's there
<alankila> nixjr: why not.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, I am SO behind the time - i have no cell phone!  :)
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  see http:/delicious.com/dr_willis/gdm2  for some info on the tools ive tried
<Goliath> ok
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: if you get by without, why bother :)
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Very good point
<ActionParsnip> Is chromeOS based on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i belive it is
<lao5> hei hei hei
<ActionParsnip> I would have asked in ot but my irc client won't join another channel once its connected :( so thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i've seen howtos involving adding repositories to chromeos inorder to install various software, so deep down there is ubuntu under-the-hood of chromeos
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, Yes. What IRC client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_u: andchat
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_u: just read a guide the command is: /raw join #chan
<ActionParsnip> Weird
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, Probably requires raw commands for just about everything if it doesn't have a simple /join
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, Might as well just use telnet :)
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: interesting. I'll check it out after sleeping. Just done a 12 hour shift
<JustaNumber> is "intrepid" after "jaunty". if so, is it a stable release?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_u: could use connectbot to ssh to my desktop then use irssi :)
<ActionParsnip> Justanumber: jaunty is after intrepid and both are stable
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<ZykoticK9> JustaNumber, it's alphabetical, so i comes before j
<JustaNumber> hmmmm, so how does one upgrade? apt-get dist-upgrade didn't seem to do it?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | justanumber
<ubottu> justanumber: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mbn_18> Hi, just added a new screen to my computer ( now I have 2 screens ). The problem is that I cant drag app from one LCD to the other. any idea?
<Dr_Willis> mbn_18:  and your viudeo card is whata exactly>?
<ZykoticK9> mbn_18, are you using nvidia?
<mbn_18> ZykoticK9: Yes, 7600GT. All is set and the secondery screen is working with his own toolbar. I can also move the mouse over it. but not apps
<Dr_Willis> mbn_18:  use twinview. not 'seperate x displays' in the nvdia-settings tool
<ZykoticK9> mbn_18, that's working-as-designed if you have 2 seperate x screens
<mbn_18> I see, checking
<ltsampros> okay. i'm running karmic and since the last update, my kernel is throwing a panic everytime I try to get the laptop to sleep.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: wouldn't twinview make 2 identical screens?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip: Only if you set it to CLONE
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: I'm just going by the name...oh I see
<Dr_Willis> i use twinview all the time. :)  only had issues with it when i tyr to get 3 screens working
<mostafakvd> when I type "gcc filename.cc" it says "error: stdio: No such file or directory"
<mostafakvd> what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> twinview is nvidias 'name' for their enhanced xinerama featureset
<ActionParsnip> Mostafakvd: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pythack> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> Mostafakvd: make sure you use <>s round the libs you want to use
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, do you play many games?  have a good solution to disabling one monitor automatically, or a cure for games playing in the center of both screens?
<mostafakvd> ActionParsnip: I type that it says "build-essential is already the newest version."
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  xrandr can disable one I think. or the nvidia-settings tool can also disable one when you use apply
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  its games that are programed BADLY that do that.. its technically the games fault
<mostafakvd> ActionParsnip: my code is very simple "#include<stdio>
<mostafakvd> using namespace std;
<mostafakvd> int main()
<mostafakvd> {
<mostafakvd>   cout << "good news";
<FloodBot1> mostafakvd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mostafakvd>   return 0;
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i customize my xorg to autoshutoff one monitor when a particular resolution is called "1280x1024", but am unable to reliably add more resolutions without nvidia-settings starting to "freak-out"
<enderb> hola
<DaZ> mostafakvd: .h
<ActionParsnip> Mostafakvd: i'd ask in #c
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i rarely have issues. so havent bothered with it much
<mostafakvd> DaZ: you mean I should add stdio.h
<mostafakvd> ?
<enderb> whats the question?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i do recall warzone2100 having the problem. I set its res in its configs as a fix
<ActionParsnip> Mostafakvd: if you use void main (void) you don't need return 0 at the end
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, sorry to bother ya, thought i'd throw it out when you where mentioning twinview
<DaZ> mostafakvd: i mean you will waste terrible amount of time before you finally give up
<ActionParsnip> Warzon2100 is awesome
<DaZ> but .h should help as well.
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yep . The programs are getting the monitor size using the wrong commands/functions and  think its a wiiiiiideeeee monitor...
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, "most" games run fine - it's just the odd-balls with issues
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  ages ago about every java app had the same issue.. and even virtualbox and vmware had the issue
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  dosbox used to have the ssue
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: is dosbox still maintained?
<DaZ> probably
<researcher1> I have Xp & Ubuntu on separate partition with windows programs run through Wine. How can I clone it? Will XP n Ubuntu installations be cloned as they r on host machine?
<DaZ> there's nothing better anyway [;
<ActionParsnip> I guess
<enderb> Question: why can't I write messages on the #C channel?
<DaZ> enderb: you're not registered?
<ActionParsnip> Enderb: maybe you need to be regged
<enderb> Oh I gues not?
<JustaNumber> the #C people are weenies
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<enderb> So I don't have to register to write messages here?
<ltsampros> when a panic takes plance, does the apport try send the whole dump/core? it's stuck at uplk the uploading problem information window, and i'm wondering
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  no idea. i only use it to play a few games now and then
<ActionParsnip> Enderb: no you are doing it now ;)
<enderb> lol :p
<ActionParsnip> Enderb: the channel goes registered only when trolls and spammers go crazy
<enderb> i see
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: i tried one but didnt work
<enderb> hmm
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: May I pm you?
<enderb> This is my IRC bot
<enderb> I'll have to figure out how to register
<ActionParsnip> Ardchoille: sure
<enderb> I sent the NICK and USER messages
<enderb> do you have to make a password in order to register?
<enderb> nvm ill figure it out
<enderb> hmm im tired
<ardchoille-m> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Dagon> Dr_Willis: Have you ever experienced any audio bugs which causes the sound in games to become distorted and cut out? I'm having that problem or if I use any kind of music player the sound cuts out completly. I imagine my hardware is proper as far as drivers go
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> Dagon:  ive rarely had any sound issues
<Dagon> music player while playing a game that is
<Dagon> Dr_Willis: Hmm. I can't isolate the problem. Driving me nuts lol
<DaZ> Dagon: sound mixing in linux is extremely bad.
<quizme> my .bashrc file is not getting read, does anybody know why?
<researcher1> while trying to install Bazzar Explorer I got this error posted at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/390177/ . Any help please?
<Dagon> DaZ: I'm begging to notice this. If I could atleast get the games to properly stream the audio without it cutting out that would be excellent. I can do without playing music in the background
<dsync> Hello
<dsync> Is there anyone here?
<Dagon> beginning rather lol
<kthomas_vh> no
<dsync> in dire need on configuring pam with freeradius
<dsync> anyone i can seek advice from?
<kthomas_vh> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dsync> the problem is whenever I tried to ssh to localhost, it didn't connect to freeradius
<DaZ> Dagon: are there distortions or there is no sound from one program at all?
<dsync> i googled for half day already
<orson> quizme: at login? have you sourced .bashrc in ~/.profile? check ownership with "ls -la ~/.bashrc"
<ZykoticK9> researcher1,  do you have qemu-kvm installed?
<puser> is it possible to change the default file browser in gnome from nautilus to, lets say: midnight commander. I've checked, midnight commander, algough, not as pretty, as nautilus, it confirms deletion.
<kthomas_vh> is freeradius on port 22?
<nixjr> when aptget says packages will be removed, does it mean there is nothing that depends ont hose packages? or is ti possible that removing them will stop something else working?
<dsync> it's in default port
<kthomas_vh> is it running ?
<dsync> 1812
<dsync> yea it is running
<xen> :)
<Dagon> Daz: When I run both game and music player the sound cuts out completly but when I just run the game it's distorted and cuts in and out. sounds basicly like a record needle being dragged across
<kthomas_vh> so ssh localhost:1812,  no reply?
<dsync> got reply
<dsync> yet permission denied
<kthomas_vh> OH
<dsync> and at the radius terminal there is no log message
<quizme> orson: this is after i log into my server.  ownership is good for .bashrc.  .profile doesn't exist
<kthomas_vh> well,  that's not nearly as bad
<kthomas_vh> :)
<xen> hey any1s gt counter strike 1.6 running wid proper FPS on ubuntu
<kthomas_vh> so either get logging on
<dsync> i just wondering why the ssh didn't connectg to freeradius
<orson> quizme: ~/.bashrc won't be read on login--shells
<kthomas_vh> or find a way to make ...
<kthomas_vh> well,  now you're confusing us
<dsync> anyone i can chat 1 on 1 ?
<DaZ> Dagon: i'd guess it's related to pulseaudio or another ubuntu feature
<kthomas_vh> either the ssh connects
<kthomas_vh> or it doesn't
<quizme> orson: ok. thanks.  imoved it to .profile and now it works.  cheers.
<orson> quizme: echo ". ~/.bashrc" >> ~/.profile
<kthomas_vh> dsync, this community support :)
<dsync> well i did modify the sshd in the pam.d folder
<dsync> if using system-auth then can login
<xen> cs 1.6 on ubuntu?
<dsync> but didn't connect to freerdaius
<orson> quizme: now it won't be read on non-lgin shells :)
<Dagon> DaZ: Can I disable pulseaudio and enable I beleive it's klasmixer? I'm rather new so bare with me
<DaZ> Dagon: klasmixer? >:
<mbn_18> back, the twin views work. but with few problems. first every time I choose a workspace both display flip. maybe its related to compiz?
<dsync> anyone managed to ssh into freeradius ?
<Dagon> I just seen a post google -fu? whats that
<dsync> in serious need of help here
<kinja-sheep> Does anybody know a nice GUI as a replacement for lshw -- I'm familiar with lshw and I only need to take few screenshots so it should look nice. I don't remember the name of the package. :(
<mbn_18> dsync: freeradiuos?
<dsync> ya
<Dagon> DaZ: I think it's named along those lines. It was something I typed into bash to get some volume level controls on a deeper level than what is on the GUI
<DaZ> kinja-sheep: hardinfo? >:
<dsync> ssh -> pam -> freeradius
<DaZ> Dagon: alsa
<kinja-sheep> DaZ: Checking it out right now. ;<
<dsync> problem with ssh is it didn't authenticate with my freeradius server
<researcher1> Any help on this please http://imagebin.org/87853 ?
<Dagon> DaZ: lol yes I was way off
<mbn_18> dsync: What do you mean by shh into freeradiius ?
<mbn_18> dsync: ohh you want ssh to auth aginst freeradius
<fantasy125> Ping
<dsync> yea
<DaZ> Dagon: pulseaudio is running on top of it but i don't know anything about pulseaudio in ubuntu.
<dsync> i believe i setup everything correctly
<dsync> yet it still didn't auth against the freradius
<Dagon> DaZ: That's alright thank you though :)
<DaZ> Dagon: there is over 9000 how-tos on disabling it, if it doesn't help get interested in oss4
<dsync> googled for half day and no solution
<kinja-sheep> DaZ: That tool is sufficient to do the job. Thanks. :)
<mostafakvd> how to run a shell command from a c++ file ?
<Dagon> DaZ: oss4?
<DaZ> mostafakvd: #c
<DaZ> Dagon: open sound system
<kthomas_vh> !netiquitte
<mbn_18> dsync: it seems openssh does not support radius. but maybe you can achive it using PAM.
<ActionParsnip> Mostafakvd: last I did any coding it was system("command here");
<Dagon> DaZ: Is that something I can collect via bash?
<dsync> it doesn't ?
<mbn_18> dsync: maybe there is ssh channel/ or pam channel.
<dsync> where ?
<mostafakvd> ActionParsnip: you mean for example system("ls /home/");
<mostafakvd> ActionParsnip: yeah?
<mbn_18> dsync: I didnt saw it on the feature list of openssh website
<DaZ> Dagon: depends what do you mean by bash, there should be a package
<dsync> any alternative then ?
<theadmin> Say, is init/Upstart a kernel-built-in thing?
<ActionParsnip> Mostafakvd: afaik, not sure what .h its in. Ask in #c
<mbn_18> dsync: As I said. My guessing is that it is achivable using pam. but I am not sure. ask experts.
<orson> theadmin: no
<theadmin> orson: Strange :/ If you kill init, you get a kernel panic
<mbn_18> dsync: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_PAM
<dsync> i see
<vivid> mostafakvd, #include <stdlib.h>    and system("shellscript"); should do it
<AbuMaia> So when in April is 10.04 expected to be officially released?
<Dagon> i forget the command to get it from the repository
<theadmin> AbuMaia: Closer to the end, maybe 28th or so
<Myrtti> AbuMaia: last thursday
<DaZ> Dagon: then you have to either read man apt-get or use synaptic.
<AbuMaia> thanks theadmin
<ActionParsnip> Abumaia: yes but other questions in #ubuntu+1 if they are lucid based
<researcher1> what should I do if I get this warning "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:	LANGUAGE = (unset),	LC_ALL = (unset),	LANG="en_IN.ISO8859-1" ?
<Dagon> DaZ: I heard of synaptic put have yet to try it. I've only been at this for a few days i'm very new to linux but learning
<mostafakvd> vivid: thanks bro that's right
<mostafakvd> :D
<ActionParsnip> Researcher: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale ,may help
<researcher1> let me try n report soon
<DaZ> Dagon: then what did you use?
<codygman> damn.. i had that problem once researcher1.... something isn't installed
<Dagon> the apt-get commands to aquire packages
<Dagon> DaZ: Or the GUI for ubuntu that lets you search for software to get
<researcher1> If I get this message " /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locale is not installed
<researcher1> " what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Researcher: try locales
<ActionParsnip> Researcher: I had the issue but then the lucid alphas rolled so I reinstalled
<theadmin> Dammit, Ubuntu forums are active, i can't find my thread anymore lol
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: i cant find /usr/share/images/xsplash/
<Goliath> or locate it
<ActionParsnip> Researcher: there are guides online
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<theadmin> lorenzo_: Uhm, you are forgetting "/join"
<Dagon> DaZ: Do I run synaptic straight from the terminal?
<researcher1> ActionParsnip will u b kind to visit here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/390184/ please?
<DaZ> Dagon: it should be somewhere in the menus.
<theadmin> Dagon:  No no no way! o_O System - Admininstration - Synaptic package manager
<Dagon> theadmin: lol
<densone> researcher1, looks like u have old broken kvm install
<ActionParsnip> Researcher: just create the file and folder the system expects, this will keep it happy
<ActionParsnip> Researcher: looks like you are removing your entire kde
<theadmin> I wonder if KPackage is still broken? :/
<researcher1> oh. Ok. Let me try that way
<researcher1> Thanks
<adante> hi guys, can someone recommend places other than irc and ubuntuforums to get help?
<theadmin> adante: Canonical provides commercial support, but i dunno anything else
<SamuelPeterson> I'm having some issues finding my grub menu list. It isn't located at "/boot/grub/menu.lst"... which is problematic because I need to give information on the kernel versions to get support for the problem I'm having with the latest kernel not getting past the boot screen nor working properly in recovery mode.
<dnivra> adante, to get help on ubuntu? this is like the best place there can be. try searching for blogs. but this channel is the best. forums is really good too.
<ZykoticK9> adante, you can try asking a question on Launchpad at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<theadmin> SamuelPeterson: This file is not used by Grub2, if you're having that
<dnivra> SamuelPeterson, grub2 right? it's grub.cfg not menu.lst.
<SamuelPeterson> dnivra, thank you.
<dnivra> SamuelPeterson, you can get your kernel version using "uname -a" too. no problem.
<adante> dnivra: haven't had much luck here or forums, although i do appreciate their efforts, so just investigating other avenues
<dnivra> SamuelPeterson, Run the command "uname -a" in your terminal. that'll give your kernel version too.
<SamuelPeterson> dnivra: ah, I see. How would I go about getting the versions of all the kernels installed?
<abo-> what software is used to copy Dvd video as a AVI or MPG, k9copy is crashing all the time
<adante> theadmin, ZykoticK9: thanks, will check it out
<theadmin> SamuelPeterson: How about... dpkg -l | grep 'linux-image'?
<dnivra> SamuelPeterson, That command gives you only the currently used version only ok.
<hatake_kakashi> uname -r is more closer
<Dagon> dnivra: I did that command real quick and it says "Linux 2.6.31-20generic that the kernel I'm assuming?
<SamuelPeterson> dnivra, thanks a million.
<m_fulder_> I've opened port 80 (TCP & UDP) on my router to forward to my ubuntu desktop..now in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#Accessing your PC over the Internet    they say to open up port 22 instead .. but if I change from 80 to 22 I can't access the webpages on my desktop :S why? should I maybe not change the 80 port forwarding and just create a new 22 ???
<dnivra> SamuelPeterson, No problem.
<dnivra> Dagon, That is the kernel version yes.
<xiambax> Where can i go for lucid support?
<Dagon> dvivra: Thanks.. Sorry for the stupid questions but as I always say the only stupid question is the question that is not asked :) hehe
<ZykoticK9> abo-, you might want to check out dvdrip (in repo), WinFF (in repo, frontend to ffmpeg) or Handbrake (not in repo, doesn't do avi or mpeg, just mp4/mkv)
<xiambax> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<dnivra> Dagon, true. but it's best to be safe than sorry: ask questions good or bad. that's how learning happens. but always try to think a bit before asking: sometimes the solution might be staring in your face. course it's possible to miss it too.
<llutz> m_fulder_: you have to forward those ports, the services are running on you want to access from outside
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I tested the y2038 bug......now I can't boot into my comp
<ShapeShifter499> help plz
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Uh... What exactly do you get?
<m_fulder_> llutz, right .. but then the port to access apache on my comp. are different from does that I want to VNC connect with?
<m_fulder_> so I need 2 forwarding llutz ?
<llutz> m_fulder_: sure, http=80 vnc = 5xxxx
<m_fulder_> aha ok then I understand thanks
<Dagon> dnivra: Indeed. I'm getting the hang of all this slowly but surly
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: it said that I last booted into my com in dec. 1905 and it was saying that now is in the future
<Dagon> I'm the apple in the bunch that has some holds in it, maybe some worms moving about
<dnivra> Dagon, carry on like this and you'll get better in no time:).
<Dagon> holes lol
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Ah. "Filesystem mount failed: superblock last mount time is in future"?
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: ya thats it
<Dagon> dnivra: I know some of it from DOS back when I was around 13 or so I'm 29 now so I forget quite a bit
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: "fsck" usually fixes it, although with Y2038K dunno how it will... maybe you can also try setting the time with "date" command ("man date" for details)
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: ok
<CrAzE124> anyone here able to help me with a nessus prob?
<dnivra> Dagon, :)
<dnivra> !ask | CrAzE124
<ubottu> CrAzE124: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: man y2038 is serrious
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: I don't wanta die in 2038
<Goliath> hi
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: XD
<Goliath> where can i get a new cursor from and use it?
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: MORE then enough time to fix it, i think, developers will make somethin' up
<m_fulder_> llutz, but if my comp. is behind a router I only open up port 22 not 59xx right?
<Goliath> i want the oxygen black cursor
<llutz> m_fulder_: 22 = ssh
<llutz> m_fulder_: so it makes no sense to forward it, until you use nx or vnc on different port
<CrAzE124> I've got an error in nessus that I've been trying to fix for more than 2 weeks. I'm sure all my settings are correct but it gives me the following error: "The remote host does not seem to be a nessus server (or an SSL error occured". Now i have started nessusd, made certs, etc. What could be wrong?
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: yay :D  fsck fixed the dating problem
<m_fulder_> hm llutz but in the guide there is written I should open up just port 22 and not 5900 while trying to VNC connect to my comp. through internet ... am I not configuring VNC to run through SSH now?
<Goliath> i got a cursor from gnome looks
<Goliath> how do i use it
<m_fulder_> later on there is written that I should install an SSH client while trying to connect to my comp so I guess VNC will be running thorugh SSH or? llutz
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: lol "dating"
<jimlovell777> m_fulder_: Correct, to tunnel VNC through SSH only open port 22. I would encourage you though to change the default ssh port to something higher than 1024
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: XD whatever
<llutz> m_fulder_: would you please read sentence #1 in that part of the article you reffered to
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: all my applets crashed on the first boot after the y2038 test, than 2nd boot was fail....
<llutz> m_fulder_: they tunnel vnc inside ssh, so you don't have vnc running on 22
<PomkaLK>  need help, i have regitered Channal,    │+mgdm
<Goliath> ??
<PomkaLK>                   | how can i authorizate in it for get       │+mquin
<Goliath>  i got a cursor theme from gnome looks
<Goliath>  how do i import and use it
<theadmin> !patience | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<theadmin> !ot | PomkaLK
<ubottu> PomkaLK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m_fulder_> llutz, I don't ? hm wait SSH is running at 22 right .. and if I make VNC run thorugh SSH why won't it run thorugh port 22 ?
<jimlovell777> Goliath: System->Preferences->AppearanceTheme tab then install bottom right
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: That's serious :/ Really, I wouldn't test it, a bit too early
<Dr_Willis>  Goliath  drag/drop the file to your 'appearances' settings window. then customize the theme you got.
<PomkaLK> I NEED HELP. HOW CAN I AUTHORIZATE ON THE CHANNAL TO GET OPERATOR PERMITIONS(CHANNAL IS MINE)?
<m_fulder_> jimlovell777, how can I change the SSH port from 22 to something higher ?
<theadmin> PomkaLK: Go to #freenode
<Dr_Willis> PomkaLK:  see the freenode website also.
<llutz> m_fulder_: read all of that article, try to understand what they do and how it works. you have vnc running locally at 5900. to access it from outside your LAN you create a ssh-tunnel on port 22, which you have to forward
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: everything is ok....so far....   anyways this was on my secondary comp which is highly unused
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Hm... 1905? Unused indeed.
<jimlovell777> gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_conf and change the port number from 22 to something else. When you run an ssh command from then on use that new number (less than 65535) like ssh -p newnumber username@hostaddress
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: didnt work
<Goliath> i cant find it
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: XDD
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  alwyas give more details then 'it dident work'
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: i dragged it but doesnt appear at cursors
<m_fulder_> llutz,  ok will try to understand =)
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  perhaps it wasent a mouse pointer theme then.
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: i was
<Goliath> how cani use it manually
<llutz> m_fulder_: running ssh on ports != 22 won't increase security, it just decreases logging
<jimlovell777> m_fulder_: Think of it like calling a friends mom but you want the friend on the phone. First you call their mom and then ask to talk with your friend. your connection uses the moms phone to get in but that's not who you wanted to talk to.... Did that help at all?
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: BTW i have this error VERY often because of a faulty CMOS battery... :/ It always resets time to 0 (aka 1st January 1970, midnight)
<Dagon> i did the TOP command in the shell and I noticed it says 3 users. Not exactly sure what that means perhaps me being one sudo "root" being another?
<robinking623> hello everyone. I have some problem with xfce
<robinking623> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8927548#post8927548
<godplayer1> hello can someone help me with Ubuntu 9.10
<jimlovell777> llutz: It does, defense in depth. It protects you from scripted bots. All measures of security help. I'm going to guess he wont be disabling root login or password logins.
<DaZ> Dagon: also open terminals count
<llutz> jimlovell777: that's "security by obscurity" which isn't seriously increasing security
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: really? y not just replace the battery? can't you get one off the net for like 5 bucks?
<DaZ> aw, nevermind, I'm wring [;
<DaZ> wrong :f
<llutz> jimlovell777: it won't prevent you  from serious attacks, just stop some script-kiddies
<jimlovell777> llutz: I respectfully disagree but we're both allowed our opinions.
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Well, gotta unscrew the whole laptop to do it :/
<mand|s> shoppers' drugmart for battery ;-)
<Dagon> DaZ: Ah excellent because I have two terminals open so hence the other 2 users. Thank you
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: ah I see....I'm not much for opening my comp either
<DaZ> i'm not wrong then :f
<Dr_Willis> Im so old i rember when Computers used C cells for battery backups. :) or dident even have a built in clock and you had to set the time/date at each boot up
<robinking623> I have an old laptop with intel 845gl, and I am running xubunt on it. but it crashed down randomly but the mouse worked ,no keyboard
<mand|s> who shows one session, top says 4 users... i don't get it.
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: anyways it wasn't soo bad the y2038 bug....it doesn't seem to cause data destruction.....so the worst I think could happen is temporary service loss of things,(hopefully) , while the date on affected comps is fixed
<Dr_Willis> mand|s:  some serivces can count as a user i belive
<robinking623> orson: are you here?
<godplayer1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/90086
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Wikipedia has an article on it, and even explains how it can be fixed
<godplayer1> Please Help with this
<godplayer1> :'(:'(:'(:'(:'(:'(:'(:'(
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: I was on wiki, thats how I learned about it, and I saw no fix
<CrAzE124> I've got an error in nessus that I've been trying to fix for more than 2 weeks. I'm sure all my settings are correct but it gives me the following error: "The remote host does not seem to be a nessus server (or an SSL error occured". Now i have started nessusd, made certs, etc. What could be wrong?
<mand|s> Dr_Willis: good call. I wonder which ones. MySQL, Apache likely?
<godplayer1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/90086
<Dr_Willis> mand|s:  Yep. those would be my first 2 guesses
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Well, that involves changing the source, so only for developers
<jimlovell777> !repeat | godplayer1
<ubottu> godplayer1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<godplayer1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/90086
<godplayer1> @ubottu : I am really stuck with this one ...
<godplayer1> Sorry for the repeat
<theadmin> godplayer1: Ubottu is not a human
<dnivra> godplayer1, u"BOT"tu is a bot
<jamshoot> Hi. Can i ask a question about win? =) So, i have usb-flash with 2 part. on it. So, can i set -boot flag on 2nd part?
<godplayer1> mayiran !! bot
<Goliath> hi
<godplayer1> so is theadmin a bot
<jimlovell777> godplayer1: no
<theadmin> godplayer1: Um, nope
<Goliath> a universal access preferences appears as tray icon. how do i remove it?
<mand|s> Dr_Willis: Mysql, Root, me, Apache (www-data) TADA! thanks.  I learned soemthing today.
<godplayer1> and dnivra ??
<mand|s> What's a nice systats php/html page generator?
<jimlovell777> godplayer1: ubottu is allowed bot in this room
<godplayer1> So theadmin - Can you help me, please
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: well a bug like y2038 and the y2k bugs make you think...and see that people everywhere have highly become dependent on computers
<jimlovell777> *only
<FireCrotch> CrAzE124: Is it possible that the time on one of the machines is off, causing SSL to fail?
<godplayer1> jimmy dude, I got it .. thank you
<Goliath> a universal access preferences appears as tray icon. how do i remove it?
<theadmin> godplayer1: Sorry, not good in everything, using it for ~1.5 years only
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Well, yeah, i can't imangine my life without one
<jamshoot> nobody knows?
<microlith> ok
<godplayer1> ME - well, 1.5 weeks on this laptop is driving me crazy
<jimlovell777> godplayer1: Did you read that whole page and follow each step? The bug is marked solved, answer looks to be there.
<mezitan> hehe
<CrAzE124> FireCrotch, the thing is i just want to run it on my own computer, not a remote host...
<microlith> I officially hate network manager
<godplayer1> Yah that fellow had his wireless turned off for the whole time ..
<theadmin> microlith: How about wicd then?
<microlith> set a static ip, its dialog says one thing but ifconfig shows something else
<microlith> and network manager refuses to actually apply the changes
<godplayer1> I am using wicd ... and that thing does not even make an adhoc
<jimlovell777> microlith: Sometimes I have to disable networking (right click, uncheck) and then make changes for static addresses and then re-enable networking for it all to work
<microlith> it's a bad day when manually editing files in /etc works better than a "user friendly" gui
<godplayer1> I have win7 dual boot with grub2 ...
<Dr_Willis> ive always found editing configs work better.. in many os's other then linux
<godplayer1> Win7 works perfect
<theadmin> godplayer1: Hm, i have Ubuntu + XP combo, both work
<godplayer1> Help ME ...
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: I'm wondering how bugs like y2038 could stay on a os for so long without a fix
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: The 64-bit systems will likely work with y2038 with no problems.
 * jimlovell777 wonders if he'll be running 38.10 Fortunetelling Fox
<godplayer1> I have Ubuntu 9.10 on a DELL XPS M1530 the details of the Problem are here ... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/90086
<godplayer1> fortunetelling ??
<root51> hello guys
<godplayer1> hello rooty
<Goliath> how do i remove a tray icon
<Dr_Willis> summary of the problems may help also.
<root51> how to update my grubs2
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  wht tray icon are you refering to?
<jimlovell777> Goliath: Right click, remove from panel
<root51> i want to clean my old kernel to replace new one
<godplayer1> root use update manager
<Goliath> universal access preferences
<root51> in menu list
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: I know....but think of it like this...someone could hack the main comp that controls the master time for a lot of people, change it to coincide with the y2038 bug and everyone then would be screwed
<ecm> none of my internet browser works when i upgraded to 9.10
<Goliath> at the tray
<godplayer1> in karmic kola
<root51> any idea to update grub2 loader
<root51> im using karmic
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: I don't synchronize my time with the network at all
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: there are still a lot of x86 comps out there you know
<Dr_Willis> root51:   tryed 'sudo update-grub' ?
<ecm> none of my internet browser works
<FireCrotch> ShapeShifter499: at worst, the time would just be wrong, which would be noticed immediately
<ecm> my wall paper is black it doesnt even change
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Mine is one of those... And with 512 MB ram, lol
<godplayer1> then run update manager and select the grub upgrades from the list
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: how many x86/32bit systems do you expect running 28 yrs ahead?
<DebiansArmy> ecm: that happens when you crash or kill the wallpaper
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: its an icon at the tray named universal access preferences
<godplayer1> ecm - get compiz that can help
<ecm> i have compiz
<ecm> it dotn work
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: well on my comp it crashed the applets on boot...I don't know what would have happened if I left the bug running a bit more
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  most 'panel' applets have a remove menu item. somthing in the 'system tray' should also have its own menu item to quit.
<godplayer1> then as Debiansarmy said you killed wallpaper
<FireCrotch> llutz: I expect there to be 32 bit systems running until then, definitely
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: this one hasnt any
<Goliath> any ideas?
<root51> where i find the themes
<FireCrotch> They may be few and far between, but there will still be some
<root51> grub2
<llutz> firecrotch/ShapeShifter499: you expect the same desaster like y2k again? nightmare, we all will die!!11 (like we did in 2000)
<DebiansArmy> ecm: logout or restart the system to load the wallpaper
<llutz> FireCrotch: sure, a few will
<Dr_Willis> root51:  grub2 at this time is not very themeable. thats a feature-in-progress
<root51> any idea to configure themes in grub loader
<ecm> already tried it , it dont work#
<godplayer1> reinstall compiz and the compiz manager
<ecm> i even 'tried' windows 7 which seems nice
<ecm> but i want linux
<DebiansArmy> ecm: well you were playing with some settig in ubuntu wallpaper don't go down for fun
<godplayer1> Win 7 is good ... but too heavy
<luis_> I need help kubuntu: I upgraded to KDE 4.4, but it had an error and after login it had a black screen. I entered secure mode and restored the packages, but now i have a desktop mounted over the other! what is this?!
<Arwin> Hello, can somebody help me ?
<ecm>  i need help
<godplayer1> Hello, can somebody help me ?
<jimlovell777> !ask | Arwin
<ubottu> Arwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<root51> karmic is stable?
<theadmin> root51: Yeah
<theadmin> root51: Lucid isn't
<Dr_Willis> root51:  i find it decently stable.
<root51> really
<Dagon> Does anyone happen to know of a good firewall to use?
<Arwin> i hear no sounds
<theadmin> Dagon: I heard of "firestarter"
<DebiansArmy> ecm:  help with what you haven't explained this situation...
<dnivra> Arwin, elaborate your problem: give details on what you're trying to do etc etc. you don't tell us anything, nobody can help you out.
<jimlovell777> Dagon: I use the firestarter frontend, it works well.
<root51> where i find the final version of codeweavers for gamerz
<godplayer1> firestarter is that theme ??
<ecm> debiansarmy:my wall paper is black and none of my interner browsers work
<Arwin>  have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, HP. but i can;t hear anything
<Dagon> theadmin: Thank you very much you also jimlovell777
<ShapeShifter499> what version is lucid in right now? beta?
<oscar-halle> Hallo, alle miteinander! Ich war lange nicht hier, und bei den vielen Namen brauche ich zu lange, um einen Bekannten zu finden.
<dnivra> !sound | Arwin
<ubottu> Arwin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<llutz> !de | oscar-halle
<ubottu> oscar-halle: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DebiansArmy> ecm: what were you playing with.... fyi type the first two letters of my name and press tab it should bring up my name....
<ecm> yh ok now wat
<duckwars> when I try to start my computer with no keyboard, mouse, and monitor it won't get through the booting up process because it gets stuck at not being able detect teh monitor (i start the computer with no monitor then plug it in to see why I can't ssh in)
<godplayer1> Can someone help with connecting a Bluetooth headset to Ubuntu 9.10
<DebiansArmy> ecm: Is this your first time using linux???
<ecm> no
<ecm> i had it since 8.04
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: well that bug was fun.....
<godplayer1> It is my first time using Linux
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: XD
<ecm> linux is hard
<duckwars> ^
<Arwin> i can't select alsa :S
<godplayer1> Linux is soft
<DebiansArmy> Then what is the deal with the wallpaper?? your using Gnome....???
<Dr_Willis> godplayer1:  bluetooth headsets can be a royal pain. I never did get mine working
<ecm> debians army can we talk in private or something i need to ask u something]
<jimlovell777> duckwars: Most computers I've dealt with halt on boot if no keyboard is present. Some BIOSes let you disable that behavior
<DebiansArmy> ecm: yes
<theadmin> Linux is neither hardware nor software lol it's a fracking OS
<godplayer1> hmmm Royal is not the right word !!
<duckwars> jimlovell777: it gets past GRUB and actually gets to a little GUI type message box, so I don't think it's bios
<dnivra> godplayer1, checked the official documentation on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio?
<jimlovell777> duckwars: if it gets that far you're correct.
<godplayer1> @dnivra - yah already done that ..
<duckwars> =/
<Dr_Willis> godplayer1:  i recall there being some special codec that many of those headsets need and  for some reason (legal?) or somthing its  not included. and is a pain to get going right
<godplayer1> I am able to pair it ... but once connected they switch off in a second or so
<godplayer1> hrr
<piszczu> hello, how i can copy files from ~ to my disk mounted as /media/disk1 with chmods? I tried cp -a | cp -p -R but it dsn't work. UBU 9.04
<Dr_Willis> godplayer1:  yes - i could pair mine.. but i could never get sound to come out of them. I could use them for a MiC
<llutz> piszczu: what filesystem?
<dnivra> godplayer1, http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices is a bit more detailed. see if it helps.
<chalcedony> is there a fix for skype not having sound in ubuntu 9.04?
<godplayer1> @Dr.willis: same thing here .. so you havnt got yours to work either .. good ... some say 8.10 has no problems
<Arwin> i hear no sounds, i just have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new laptop.
<godplayer1> thank you dnivra will read that
<dnivra> godplayer1, don't mention it; it was there in the same ubuntu documentation site on bluetooth audio:).
<piszczu> llutz, private chat
<Dr_Willis> godplayer1:  with the changes to pulse audio and other subsystems. that may be the issue..
<jimlovell777> Arwin: Silly question, does your laptop have a physical volume switch/knob?
<pdg1> perchance a silly question. some older versions of Ubuntu run faster on older machines than a new version?
<Dr_Willis> godplayer1:  ive not tried it in 10.04 yet
<llutz> !pm > piszczu no thanks
<ubottu> piszczu, please see my private message
<Arwin> my volume is turned up to 100%
<today1> i have some prolem, pz help me :)
<godplayer1> Dr.Willis : me neither
<richard123> Hi, I get a Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release amd64 (20091027)/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz error during Update, can anyone help me with this please?
<BHoward> jimlovell777: not a silly question. I battled my new laptop for about an hour figuring pulse audio wasnt working and then remembered it actually has a little wheel for the volume.....
<piszczu> i hope NTFS
<today1> have popup : " there is no app installed for OLE2 compound document storage files "
<today1> how to fix it
<dnivra> richard123, perhaps you don't have the cd inserted?
<jimlovell777> richard123: System-> Administration-> Software Sources. Is cd-rom checked?
<piszczu> llutz: i hope NTFS
<llutz> piszczu: you cannot use unix-permission on non-unix filesystems. see !ntfs/!ntfs-3g how to handle it
<Hellhound666> Hi all gotta little question here...
<llutz> !ntfs > piszczu
<ubottu> piszczu, please see my private message
<jimlovell777> BHoward: Facepalm! We've all been there ;)
<llutz> !ntfs-3g > piszczu
<today1> help me now
<Hellhound666> Does ubuntu support netgear cg814wg cable modem USB
<pdg1> reason I'm asking is because I upgraded to Karmic with Xubuntu and it's running kinda sluggy when I'm pretty sure Ubuntu 8 was running pretty good
<Arwin> my sound isn't muted, it is at 100% but i don't hear anything :(
<richard123> dnivra/jimlovell777: why do i need a CD in? But CDrom is checked.
<dnivra> richard123, you need to have the cdrom inserted into the cd drive! else how will it download the package from the cd?
<ddrj> what's a commonly used media center for ubuntu?
<comfy> hi, does anyone have a problem clicking on flash videos?
<today1> have popup : " there is no app installed for OLE2 compound document storage files " help me plzzz
<ddrj> i'm seting up an htpc
<aperson> ddrj, xbmc is great
<comfy> I've installed ubunt-restricted-extras package
<ddrj> thanks aperson
<ddrj> checking
<comfy> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Arwin> i hear no sounds, just installed ubuntu on my new HP Pavillion dv6 laptop. on windows 7 i hear the sounds, but here on ubuntu 9.10 i don't hear anything ???
<comfy> but usually left click on flash videos are unresponsive
<n00b13h3r3> good day ;)
<richard123> dnivra: but Ubuntu is already installed and running: how can an update come from the CD I used to install in the first place? (sorry if I am slow)
<comfy> I get around it now by right clicking the flash several times
<comfy> then the left click works again
<comfy> just wanted to check if there's a way around this
<n00b13h3r3> need help for ltsp server setup, requires specific user mounting designated directory
<Hellhound666> ddrj:  pms-linux works great!
<jimlovell777> richard123: It's not just for updates, the cd contains some packages that aren't part of the default install like ndiswrapper for instance.
<cris> hola?
<Hellhound666> well it's a ps3 media server but it's excellent.
<dnivra> richard123, you see you have added the cd-rom to your repository and so when you upgrade, it automatically downloads the package lists again. even from the cd. i think it's safe to ignore that if the other package lists are installed.
<ddrj> thanks Hellhound666 :D i'm checking pms-linux
<dnivra> richard123, downloaded properly*
<Arwin> i hear no sounds, just installed ubuntu on my new HP Pavillion dv6 laptop. on windows 7 i hear the sounds, but here on ubuntu 9.10 i don't hear anything ??? my sound is not muted, it is turned at 100%
<cris> hay alguien que me pueda dar una pag de estas en español?
<n00b13h3r3> anybody here, can please help me with configuring ltsp server
<aperson> Arwin, have you tried switching devices in the mixer
<Tonus> !es | cris
<ubottu> cris: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<richard123> dnivra: i follow: so I can insert the CD and see what happens because it will find it automatically, or else ignore it, is that correct?
<Arwin> aperson: i can't switch :S
<ZykoticK9> comfy, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<piszczu> llutz: mayby better change filesystem to "linuxable"?
<comfy> hey~ thanks ZykotcK9, I'll check it out
<llutz> piszczu: if you dn't need to use it with win-systems, yes
<piszczu> because i wanna mount that as /home
<aperson> Arwin, I mean, switch the output?
<dnivra> richard123, i think it's safe to ignore: the packages you can download from cd are also available on the internet. so guess it's safe to ignore the cd-rom.
<llutz> piszczu: in that case, you definetly should use i.e ext4/ext3
<ShadeS> what's a handy command to tell me what filesystems there are on a disk wout out actually mounting them?
<Arwin> aperson: first time I use ubuntu so can you tell me how ? :# :P
<llutz> ShadeS: blkid
<ShadeS> cfdisk is what i've bene using...
<n00b13h3r3> shades, fdisk -l
<richard123> dnivra: OK, thank you :-)
<n00b13h3r3> shades, sudo fdisk -l*
<ShadeS> blkid ftw
<aperson> Arwin, right lick on the mixer applet and go to preferences
<llutz> ShadeS: (c)fdisk only tells you the partition-ID, that's not the filesystem
<jimlovell777> richard123:  Disable the CD as a repo source. System->Administration->Software sources and then in the "installable from cd-rom" box uncheck both selections.
<godplayer1> @dnivra: had a look at the link you gave ...
<Arwin> aperson, where can i change the output ( sorry for bad English i'm from the netherlands )
<aperson> Arwin, go to the tab that's labeled 'Output' I don't know what word it would be localized to for you if you're not using the en locale
<Arwin> aperson, Ok, i can chose 2 choises. 1: analog stereo and 2: HDMi
<gatita> que alguien me mande el canal de español
<n00b13h3r3> @llutz, do have any idea on configuring a ltsp server? if yes, can you help me please
<llutz> n00b13h3r3: nope, but i'm sure there are tuts at forums
<Guest55852> if you have a script that does something like : echo "Do you want to do this?"  read result   is it possible to run the script from another script and pass Y/N ?
<gatita> por favor canal en español!!!!
<overmind> gatita: #ubuntu-es
<Hellhound666> ddjr:  if you run into java problems msg me
<Arwin> aperson, but i can't change there anything
<aperson> n00b13h3r3, #ubuntu-server might be more helpful, though a bit slow
<n00b13h3r3> @llutz, thanks - my problem is specific on how to configure specific user mounting, haven't found any from the tutorials :((
<n00b13h3r3> @aperson thank you
<moonshadow> Can anyone tell me where the xorg.conf ServerLayout Section is? It's not in the xorg.conf
<aperson> moonshadow, you have to create one
<FireCrotch> moonshadow: just create it if its not there
<moonshadow> is there a tutorial there or do i have to read man pages? I thought it might have been moved so i asked here
<Dr_Willis> moonshadow:  X autoconfigures for the most part. Ive many systems with no xorg.conf or a very minimal xorg.conf
<moonshadow> Problem is, I have this antique tablet
<moonshadow> and i need to add a section to xorg.conf to make it work
<moonshadow> I had it running on Jaunty but I upgraded
<Arwin> aperson, what do I have to do next?
<aperson> Arwin, you already did all that I suggested so far
<Learner> hello
<Arwin> aperson, oke, than i have to do it without any sounds :(
<aperson> Arwin, not necessarily
<aperson> Arwin, just because I couldn't help you, doesn't mean someone else cant.  It's obviously recognizing your hardware
<godplayer1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/90086
<aperson> !sound > Arwin
<aperson> dang
<Learner> how to enable php scripts in html in ubuntu 8.10 ? can any one help me
<richard123> jimlovell777: I did that and reran Update and it took away that error and now system reports updated 1 hour ago OK: only error I got was :W: GPG error: http://debian.wgdd.de jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0F719C35E394D996
<jimlovell777> Learner: Do you have apache installed? php? php command line if not apache?
<alexis> eny1 know how to fix movement shutters in wow?
<aperson> moonshadow, if you have the section you need to add, what is stopping you from just adding it to your xorg.conf?
<ihavnoth> 이동네는 왜이렇게 사이렌이 자주 울리죠?
<ihavnoth> sorry
<jimlovell777> richard123: Did you add extra repos at any point?
<Fill23> how to resetup sound in ubuntu, aka reinstall drivers and reconfigure them? I have built in realtek sound chip and music is choppy when i play it
<godplayer1> Can someone tell me how to get DELL BH200 Headset working in Ubuntu9.10
<kamanashisroy> what is the socks server available ?
<alexis> eny1 know how to fix movement shutter in world of warcraft?
<richard123> jimlovell777: yes.http://debian.wgdd.de is checked.
<godplayer1> How to get DELL BH200 Working in karmic ??
<jimlovell777> richard123: If you intended that repo to be enabled I'm fairly certain you can proceed through a failed gpg key check if the source is one you trust.
<Dr_Willis> alexis:  check the wine app database for config tips
<m_fulder_> llutz, I managed to set up the ssh-VNC connection and am now able to connect through internet to my ubuntu desktop...though the connection is kind of slow... in the guide there's written: "If the VNC connection is terribly slow, then you may want to try compressing the session using vncviewer -encodings "tight" localhost:0 instead of vncviewer localhost:0." but I have never written the line "vncviewer localhost:0" :S where do they
<m_fulder_>  mean I should change it?=
<richard123> jimlovell777: does that mean just ingore the message and the repository will be accessed anyway?
<moonshadow> aperson, I don't know how its formatted by ehart.
<moonshadow> I ended up adapting the one from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17071498/xorg.conf
<valentinex> after i have installed my tplink wireless modem, now in network manager i am unable to see wireless connection what should i do?
<jimlovell777> richard123: Yes.
<richard123> jimlovell777: OK, thanks for your help :-)
<jimlovell777> richard123: You're welcome.
<valentinex> how to configure my wireless modem?
<valentinex> what is SSID? and BSSID?
<moonshadow> !tell valentinex SSID
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> m_fulder_: find the config of your vnc-server. sorry, i never really used vnc in my life, so i cannot help you
<ikonia> valentinex: they are your network identifiers
<moonshadow> darn xD
<Oli``> I've got a fsck running in the background on a large raid volume. Ubuntu booted without waiting for it but now I can't see how far it is done. Can I get the status of the fsck process so I can see how long it'll be before I can mount my drive?
<valentinex> ikonia: i am adding new wireless connection what is SSID? how can i know my SSID
<ikonia> valentinex: you SSID is provided to you by your network administrator
<Moat> hi i got a video and it's constantly going out of sync, are there any linux programs that fix this?
<Fill23> any help with sound?
<ikonia> Moat: tools like mencoder can be used to re-encode video/sound
<Learner> how to enable PHP script to be execute in html in apache2, plz help me, thank you all.
<Moat> okay
<Moat> ikonia link?
<ikonia> Moat: link to what ?
<ikonia> Learner: install the php5 package with mod_php5
<moonshadow> Next Problem - The xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen package from the Intrepid Repos wants xserver-xorg-input-2, but that conflicts with xserver-xorg-core
<ikonia> !lamp > Learner
<moonshadow> should I force it?
<ubottu> Learner, please see my private message
<jimlovell777> Learner: your php script is downloading instead of executing?
<Moat> ikonia link to mencoder?
<casper3> How can I change usplash??
<ikonia> Moat: its an application, you'll find it in the repos
<Oli``> nvm - found the fsck progress on tty8
<ikonia> !usplash > casper3
<ubottu> casper3, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Moat> ikonia sudo apt-get install mencoder ?
<Dr_Willis> casper3:  usplash is going to be removed in the next release. so its proberly not worth bothering with. :)
<ikonia> Moat: "search" the repos for mencoder, then install the package, it's part of mplayer
<Dr_Willis> I think thats usplash getting removed..
<Moat> repos?
<ikonia> Moat: software repositories
<ikonia> !repo > Moat
<ubottu> Moat, please see my private message
<ikonia> !synaptic > Moat
<random__> Hey guys i got a dvd rom in my comp but it's acting like a cd rom anyone know a fix?
<Learner> ikonia : thanx for the info, i already did that, i can run php as well, but i think i need to change some of the apache2 directives in order to make php execute in html files, it would be easy for me if i can find .htaccess in /var/www, but unfortunately i cant find it, any solution, thanx
<jimlovell777> random__: is it a commercial DVD?
<Razvan1310> hello
<ikonia> Learner: no, php doesn't execute in html files, it executes as a script or "php" file you can embed these into html files, that's nothing to do with ubuntu, ask in ##php
<Razvan1310> need some help here
<valentinex> ikonia: i do not have an network administrator, i have router trying to connect with that
<ikonia> Razvan1310: you need to ask a question then
<Razvan1310> how can i boot ubuntu 9.10 from boot.ini
<Learner> thanx ikonia
<ikonia> valentinex: ok, your routers configuration, it should offer/set an SSID
<Razvan1310> how can i boot ubuntu 9.10 from boot.ini ?
<ikonia> Razvan1310: you can't
<ikonia> Razvan1310: the windows boot loader cannot boot linux
<random__> jimlovell777,  you  mean bought form a store?
<jimlovell777> Learner: in .htaccess add the line AddType application/x-httpd-php .html
<zetheroo> ok Ubuntu has started going erratic on me again ... I'll deal with one thing at a time  .... 1. When I shut down or logoff I am asked to enter my admin password because the system says there is another user logged in -There is no other user except me! What gives!?
<Guest82801> hey. I have a problem with gparted. I opened it from live CD 9.10 and i'm trying resize NTFS partition. I save changes and gparted started resizing. But it is 30minutes and gparted dont finish... help ;)
<jimlovell777> random__: I mean is it a hollywood movie or a home burnable disc?
<Razvan1310> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a logical partition how can i make boot from that partition
<ikonia> zetheroo: do a "w" on the command line see if it appears someone is logged in
<ikonia> Razvan1310: grub is installed to the master boot record of your disk, you use that to boot
<llutz> Razvan1310: you need to copy the bootsector into a file on your win-partition and add it to boot.ini
<ikonia> Guest82801: it can take a long time
<Guest82801> okey thanks
<Razvan1310> how do i do that? copy the bootsector into a file
<Dagon> Is there a rather simple way to "cloak" your IP while suring the net for added security aginst crackers etc. ipchains can get pretty intense
<random__> jimlovell777, hmmm well let me test a few things then i'll com back, lol tghanks
<ikonia> !pm > Moat
<ubottu> Moat, please see my private message
<zetheroo> ikonia: there are two of me logged in - HA
<ikonia> Dagon: join #freenode and ask
<ikonia> zetheroo: there we have it
<Moat> ikonia, what do i need?
<Moat> ikonia just tell me the program i need
<llutz> Razvan1310: you installed grub into partition?
<Moat> i just dl'd mencoda
<ikonia> Moat: you need to search the software repositories for mencoder
<zetheroo> ikonia: well why is that?
<Moat> ikonia i just did that
<Friction[laptop]> where are programs normally stored?
<ikonia> Moat: it's called "mendcoder"
<ikonia> Moat: mencoder
<Razvan1310> llutz : i do not have a grub into boot loader
<ikonia> zetheroo: can you pastebin the output of "w" please
<llutz> Razvan1310: you need one
<Dr_Willis> mencoder from medibuntu repos proberly has more features then any in the default ubuhjtu repos also
<sabgenton> hey all
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: it doesn't
<sabgenton> what is the best way to add an address to /etc/resolve.conf
<Moat> ikonia i installed it, now what?
<ikonia> Moat: use it ?
<Moat> how
<sabgenton> should i just put echo   address >> /etc/resolve.conf  in a startup script?
<Dr_Willis> I use mencoder i built from latest source for latest fun features. :)
<Razvan1310> llutz:  do i found grub loader into ubuntu dvd
<sabgenton> or is there a better way
<conb123> Anyone aware of how I can disable a compiz effect for a certain application? Because I have the vacuum open animation on, but it uses it in python idle all the time which is very distracting.
<ikonia> Moat: there are guides on the internet, you need to strip the audo and video files out, then re-encode
<Moat> so how do i use mencoder? i have an .avi movie that keeps going out of sync
<Moat> ikonia link to one of these guides?
<ikonia> sabgenton: why would you want to do that as it won't work, resolv.conf (not resolve.conf) user nameserver $address, not just $address
<ikonia> Moat: there are plenty on the net,
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  the mencoder and i also rcall 'ffmpeg' faq's mention how to fix such problems
<nixjr_> is there a way i can record (with a graph preferably) the memeory usage of a specific app over a time person of 24h?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: good call
<Moat> Dr_Willis link?
<nixjr_> period*
<sabgenton> sorry I meant  resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  do i look like google?
<llutz> Razvan1310: i don't know but i would think so
<ikonia> Moat: stop asking for links, there are plenty on the net
<ikonia> sabgenton: ok, but my point still stands
<zetheroo> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/390226/
<sabgenton> ikonia: whats your point?
<Razvan1310> llutz: so how can i install grub loader without alter my partitions
<llutz> Razvan1310: reinstall grub with partition as target
<ikonia> sabgenton: that a.) address > resolv.conf won't work as the format is "nameserver $address" b.) why don't you either set it properly, or let dhcp set it for you
<Moat> Dr_WIllis and ikonia, what would i GOOGLE then?
<ikonia> zetheroo: are you ssh'd into the machine ?
<Dr_Willis> Razvan1310:  grub dosent alter the partions
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  mencoder faq   perhaps...
<ikonia> Moat: "mencoder re-encode" ? something like that
<zetheroo> ikonia: I don't even know how to do that
<Razvan1310> where can i find a cd with grub
<outs1d3r> in every shop
<chalcedony> is there a fix for skype not having sound in ubuntu 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Razvan1310
<ikonia> zetheroo: there is certainly two "shells" running, one is your X environment, the other is a shell
<ubottu> Razvan1310: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Moat> Dr_WIllis and ikonia, nothing turns up
<nixjr_> is there a way i can record (with a graph preferably) the memeory usage of a specific app over a time period of 24h?
<abhi_nav> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  perhaps go to the mencoder homepage and look for their Faq link then
<Razvan1310> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> Moat: nonsense
<outs1d3r> fix for skype:dont install beta :)
<Moat> I did Dr_Willis nothing is helpful
<Moat> ikonia it's true
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: may I pm you? Want to talk about carrer
<zetheroo> ikonia: does this have something to do maybe with mythTV? I installed it recently ... but have not done anything with it
<Dr_Willis> Moat:  you went to the mencoder homepage and read the faq in less then 2 min? amazing
<chalcedony> Razvan1310, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2677-super-grub-disk-live-cd   i'm an idiot and it worked great for me
<ikonia> Moat: no it's not, second restult on google shows you how to re-encode to fix audio sync
<Moat> ikonia what'd you google?
<ikonia> zetheroo: doubtful, but possible
<zetheroo> ikonia: is someone hacking my system? I really have no idea what's causing this
<ikonia> Moat: exactly what I told you and what Dr_Willis told you to google
<ikonia> zetheroo: no, no-one is "hacking" you system
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  im a factory worker. i dont work in pc's at all
<Moat> ikonia which was?
<guntbert> ikonia: the second shell of zetheroo seems to be the gnome terminal he opened for typing w
<ikonia> Moat: read the scroll backs
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: so you are not Dr. at all?
<ikonia> guntbert: that doesn't look right as that's on tty7 which is his destkop
<Moat> ugh fine ikonia.
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  Ive never said i was a Medical Doctor.
<Atomic> A doctor of love?
<Moat> ikonia it gives me this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937241 it's not helpful
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: you are ph.d. doctor? I want to talk about that only
<ikonia> Moat: no it doesn't
<Atomic> Oh wait this is a linux channel nm heh.
<Dr_Willis> as Atomic  said. I got my Degree in loveology.
<Moat> did for me
<ikonia> Moat: there are LOTS of links on there, check some of them
<ShadeS> how's finding work Dr_Willis ?
<Moat> if there are so many why can't i be shown one ikonia?
<zetheroo> guntbert: ikonia: here is something interesting .. I did "w" in the AWN terminal applet and it only shows 1 user logged in
<abhi_nav> - - - -
<ikonia> Moat: because I'm not searching the net for you, mencoder is a complex tool and if you're unable to search the net for a guide, you'll struggle to use the tool
<zetheroo> guntbert: ikonia: did it again in the gnome-terminal and it shows me 2 users ...
<Atomic> Anyone use PDAnet for Android on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> zetheroo: looks like gunbert is correct then, and your second user is your shell to type "w" although that doesn't look right to me
<Moat> so you won't support me in the Official Ubuntu Support Channel...thats odd ikonia
<Dr_Willis> theres support.. then thers handholding...
<zetheroo> ikonia; I just hate to have to authenticate an action like shutting down or logging off
<ikonia> Moat: I'm fully supporting you, I've given you the tools and suggested the search terms needed to find the guides you want, you need to use those tools to match your needs
<phreck> whats the best way to setup SSH on a server?
<ikonia> phreck: install the package openssh-server, it's that simple
<phreck> i figured as much
<hatake_kakashi> !ssh | phreck
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: pleeeeeze, would you hold my hand ... :P
<ubottu> phreck: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<phreck> sigh
<Moat> ikonia if you fully supported me i'd have the links by now, suggestins=//=support
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  no you sick little code monkey!
<zetheroo> haha
<ikonia> Moat: that is support, look on the mendcoder home page if you don't like the links
 * Dr_Willis dosent reward lazyness also.
<Moat> ugh
<bouma> hello, how can i share files so that a windows computer can see them on my lan ??
<Atomic> Moat You're being a pain. He gave you more help than you needed.
<random__> boubbin, what windows vers?
<ikonia> bouma: are you aware of samba ?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you 'should' be able to right cliock on a directory and use the share option..
<ikonia> !samba > bouma
<ubottu> bouma, please see my private message
<random__> bouma, what windows version
<bouma> ikonia: ok, but can i do it with the gui?
<overmind> !samba | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> bouma: check the link ubottu just sent
<overmind> ah, ikonia: didn't read
<bouma> ikonia: thanks
<qwertyjustin> hey guys. i dont want to update eclipse. too many mb's of data. is it safe to remove on 9.10?
<ikonia> qwertyjustin: yup, if you don't want it
<alankila> df
<Atomic> Anyone use PDAnet for Android on Ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> no
<alankila> oh, the classic "wrong window active" trick
<ikonia> Atomic: why ? what do you actually want ?
<Atomic> ikonia Tether my Android phone to Ubuntu
<ikonia> Atomic: interesting
<bouma> ikonia: so i have to edit smb.conf ? i cant just right click on a folder or use a gui??
<ikonia> bouma: you can use the "share" option in the gui
<bouma> ikonia: can i just mount a one off share, without editing fstab ?
<Atomic> ikonia Yeah, it would work with bluetooth but I have the G1 and it doesn't have Android 2.0.
<ikonia> bouma: sure, fstab is used for mounting shares on your "linux" client, I thought you wanted windows to mount it ?
<jimlovell777> Atomic: Let me guess the two never pair? Ubuntu doesn't seem to like an ad-hoc network with PDANet, I've tried on an iPhone. It can be done with some work though.
<zetheroo> ikonia: I found another command on an Ubuntu forum that supposedly shows the logged in users ... top -b -n 1|tail -n +8|awk '{print $2}'|sort|uniq
<SamuelPeterson> I'm currently having boot issues. It wont do anything past the splash screen except give me a blank screen and I somehow managed to make recovery mode for the latest kernel work... When I run the kernel in debug mode, I end up with a command line interface with (initramfs) where USER@Host should be.
<ikonia> zetheroo: I won't use top to show users
<zetheroo> ikonia; one of the listed is mythtv and I am in the mythtv group ...
<bouma> ikonia: right, but the links you gave me, didnt clearly distinguish between sharing to other windows clients from a linux box and accessing a windows share from a linux box
<bouma> ikonia: so i thought i might have to add the windows share to fstab so that it would be perm mounted
<ikonia> bouma: so do you want to access a linux share from a windows machine, or access a linux share from a windows machine ?
<bouma> ikonia: where is this share gui? i cant see it
<Dolk> my video which is an .avi i play on my TV off a CD is COMPLETELY out of sync, I have downloaded and installed mencoder, I use ubuntu 9.10 what do i need to do to fix the constant out-of-sync issue?
<Atomic> jimlovell777: Not positive. I hadn't tried it because PDAnet works automatically with Vista. There is no software that I could find for Ubuntu to do it.
<random__> bouma, you dont need samba
<bouma> ikonia: i want to share a dir without any credentials from my linux box so that a windows machine can see it on the lan
<bouma> random__: ok so what should i do then?
<jimlovell777> Atomic: You don't need software per se but you do need to tweak network settings on the Ubuntu machine for it to work.
<random__> bouma, you want to take stuff form nix and put it to win?
<bouma> random__: i want to make a dir on this linux box avail to a windows machine
<random__> bouma,  what windows do you have on the machine?
<bouma> random__: xp
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  Right click on the directory, try the 'share' menu item yet?
<ikonia> bouma: ok - I've not got a gnome desktop infront of me to guide correctly, but there should be either a right click option on a directory to "share" or in the places drop down menu at th etop of your machine there should be a share option
<bouma> random__: pls dont suggest ftp or something. it would be nice to just have it accessible from xp as a windows share
<random__> bouma, as far as i got was addind or taken files of a linux directory, i dont think win can pickup on the linux machine least mine dont.
<Dr_Willis> In theory you can just RIGHT CLICK on a directory and 'share' it with a few clicks.. and windows should see it
<ikonia> random__: windows and linux can share files just fine
<Dr_Willis> It might need to install a few packages.
<Dr_Willis> but it seems this advice is getting overlooked. :)
<bouma> Dr_Willis: thanks, i didnt see it cause its not avail for a drive in the "computer" view only for a proper dir path view in nautilus. thanks
<random__> ikonia, yea i do it, but idk making a share for linux , i made a share on win for linux tho.
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  corredt. you share a directory your USER has proper access to. not a 'system' dir or drive
<Atomic> jimlovell777: So it's possible then? Cool. I'll see if I can dig up more.
<Guest53873> no drives automount
<Guest53873> why
<ikonia> Dolk: you where told what to do when you where here as moat
<ikonia> Dolk: the advice has not chanced since then
<Dolk> ikonia what are you saying?
<bouma> Dr_Willis: thanks, the rightclick thing was exactly what i needed, i just didnt see it cause i tried to share the drive from the "computer" nautilus view.
<jimlovell777> Yes it is possible, it's even possible with PDANet but that's probably more than you want to get into.
<Dolk> who is moat?
<jimlovell777> Atomic: *with=without
<ikonia> Dolk: you are moat - you where just here using that nick name, if you want to play games, do it elsewhere
<Dolk> ikonia i literally have no idea what you are reffering to
<Atomic> jimlovell777: Yeah there are plenty of "root" guides and that's a possiblility but really not something I wanted to do.
<bouma> Dr_Willis: ok but the xp box is saying it doesnt have permissions, even when i select the guest option under the ubuntu share options
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  use 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME' and give them a samba password. i always do that anways
<usuario_> cristina
<usuario_> ola
<bouma> Dr_Willis: it could have something to do with the fact that im sharing an ntfs partition and under linux its mounted so that the everyone permission bit is clear, i cant chmod it .. do i need to remount it with options so that everyone can access it.. the share options gui warns that these perms are required and offers to set them, but i dont think they're being sucessfully set according to a ls-la
<abhi_nav> ola
<abhi_nav> what is cristina
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  its possible you need ti mount the ntfs  with some other options.
<guntbert> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i did that ages ago.. but cant rember if i had to do anything special
<Guest53873> removable drives wont automount and when i mount them manually they are not writable
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you could always edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and make a share out of it.
<theadmin> Phew. Was something wrong with the channel? Couldn't join for a while
<ivanatwork> I need to add a user only authorized to use Firefox to browse. Suggestions?
<bouma> Dr_Willis, not sure .. this gui would be great if it worked. ive used smbpasswd after useradd, with the same user name as the xp account but xp still gives a permission error, does the password have to be the same as the xp passwd ??
<merqurio> #ubuntu-es
<theadmin> merqurio: Don't forget "/join"
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  the issue is you are not shareing a directory YOU actually own.
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i always set my xp user and linux users name the same and passwords the same. and the samba passowrd the same.
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  try making a direcry in your home, and share it - see if it works
<dsync> anyone expert in authenticate ssh user via freeradius?
<dsync> anyone expert in authenticate ssh user via freeradius?
<meero> can someone help me with password protecting samba share?
<ivanatwork> I need to add a user for someone learning Ubuntu. Suggestions?
<ikonia> ivanatwork: just add a user then
<Dr_Willis> ivanatwork:  suggestion for what?
<ivanatwork> Dr_Willis: I need to make a user only authorized to use, say, only Firefox at the moment
<ikonia> ivanatwork: it doesn't work like that
<Dr_Willis> ivanatwork:  why does it matter?
<ikonia> ivanatwork: just create a user and make sure your permissions are fine
<Dr_Willis> ivanatwork:  hide all his icons I guess. and put a BIG firefox icon on the desktop
<ivanatwork> Dr_Willis: good. Since he is very curious ... you know ;)
<ikonia> ivanatwork: curious is how you learn
<snow_usa> ;)
<Dr_Willis> worse he can do is delete his own files
<ivanatwork> lol ikonia I'm curious too but not in the "classroom" ;)
<Dr_Willis> gnome has some lock down options also
<snow_usa> seems to me that ubuntu has a lot of fan
<guntbert> snow_usa: this is the main support channel for ubuntu - do you have a support question?
<ivanatwork> Dr_Willis: I need to give him the permission to use only few apps, at the moment. Do I have to make a group for him?
<bouma> Dr_Willis: so ive tried editing smb.conf, changing the [cdrom] eg, to [gap] w/ guest only =ok, locking=no , read only = yes, ..and a comment, but xp still wont access it, do i needto restart samba after editing smb.conf ??
<theadmin> ivanatwork: Uh, normal permission set should do fine, he won't be able to administer, thus won't ruin anything
<abhi_nav> snow_usa: yes
<dsync> anyone pro in ssh and freeradius
<ivanatwork> theadmin: normal permission set?
<abhi_nav> snow_usa: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussions
<theadmin> ivanatwork: The default one when you create a user
<dsync> ssh didn't seem to connect to freeradius server
<ivanatwork> theadmin: ah, ok
<dsync> any workaround ?
<theadmin> ivanatwork: He can launch any apps that do not require admin priveleges (say, Firefox, GIMP, etc) and won't be able to launch those that do (GPartED, apt-get, Synaptic, etc)
<ikonia> dsync: you need to look at pam if you want to authenticate against raius
<ikonia> radius
<The\Duke> could i please get the knowledge on how-to disable the safety feat\mode which does so i cant drag&drop files from a dongle to my disc f.ex. and so i can create documents aso
<oroles2007> does anyone knows how i can connect to undernet network?
<The\Duke> /server -m undernet
<bouma> So what i dont get is if ive set guest=ok, in smb.conf, then why does xp still complain about perms >>?
<ivanatwork> theadmin: I agree. It's best to let him do what he wants but without too many menus and icons lol
<bouma> ive added   usershare owner only = false, but should i remove that ?
<ikonia> ivanatwork: then you need to edit his desktop environment to remove what you don't need
<bouma> please if anyone knows im going to leave without having copied any files, last trains are not so long
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you may need to restart the samba service for changes to take affect
<vinux_> hello
<ivanatwork> ikonia: thank you
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  if you shared a directory in your users HOME - you should be able to allow all users. and let anyone access it from windows
<vinux_> Is this the right place to post a questions related to ubuntu?
<bouma> Dr_Willis: xp comes up with a user/pw box, so what do i put in when its a guest linux share,?? i would think it wouldnt matter?
<theadmin> vinux_: Yeah, support questions, that is
<The\Duke> how does one get access to create folders \ move files aso, with the gui-interface, and not being su in a cmd terminal ?
<bouma> Dr_Willis: does it need to be guest/guest or something ?
<hexdump> Hi I have a question about netgear usb drivers... it's for cg814wg cable modem
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  when in doubt put in your linux user and the samba password
<meero> how to password protect samba?
<itai> hi, my webcam only works in skype if i run this command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" , i want to make a desktop  launcher that would run that command , but it keeps saying " failed to excute child process..." what to do?
<vinux_> I have problems with my wireless USB mouse...
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  ive found XP a little weird in ways it asks for passwords when it dont need one
<hexdump> when I enter lsusb it's identified but is there software I can use to access it
<vinux_> can ayone help?
<theadmin> The\Duke: I think you'll need to run "gksu nautilus" (gksu is GraphiKal Sudo, nautilus is Ubuntu's file manager)
<Atomic> The\Duke su
<ikar> hi! How do i disable auto-login in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  i always enable the linux users HOME shares in  the smb.conf file - i rarely use the usershare feature
<theadmin> ikar: Look in system - admininstration - login window
<guntbert> theadmin: please don't recommend regular use of gksudo nautilus to The\Duke
<Dr_Willis> ikar:  theres gdm2 config tools out that let you do it. i think the one in the menus also has that feature
<ikonia> ikar: it's not enabled by default
<theadmin> guntbert: That seems to be what he wants
<The\Duke> Atomic - login as su and i can drag&drop\create\move\aso.. ?
<The\Duke> th0ger & Atomic ~ thank you very much for your kind reples. your help is highly appreciated.
<Atomic> Open a term and su nautilus
<bouma> Dr_Willis: then ln-sf what i want into the home dir ?
<The\Duke> oops, sowwee
<vinux_> Hello, help needed with wireless usb please ...
<snow_usa> hi
<bouma> Dr_Willis: cause i want to share something under /media
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  that might work. i just keep my stuff in my Home. :)
<The\Duke> theadmin even :)
<guntbert> theadmin: even then - we should give good advice if possible :_)
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you may be able to make a special /media samba share also. but you have to watch out for the permissions
<snow_usa> I don't want to use KDE in ubuntu; I want to change the Xclient to something very lightweight ? could you give some advice ?
<theadmin> guntbert: I use that sometimes
<Dr_Willis> snow_usa:  thers dozens of window managers you can use.
<theadmin> snow_usa: XFCE, Fluxbox, Enlightment, LXDE might interest you
<snow_usa> Fluxbox is good
<snow_usa> theadmin, how to change from KDE to fluxbox ?
<guntbert> theadmin: well I don't - but of course your situation is different :-) - just tell everyone to be *very* cautios when running nautilus with root permissions
<ikar> theadmin: the thing you said worked! tnx
<rabbit1> how to upgrade pidgin?
<vinux_> if this is not the place for posting the USB related questions please direct me to the right place
<snow_usa> Is there a liveCD for Ubuntu ?
<theadmin> snow_usa: Let's see... Well, first install the fluxbox... I think the package is called "fluxbox" or something similar, try searching for it in your package manager
<theadmin> snow_usa: Yes, there is.
<Dr_Willis> snow_usa:  the normal instgaller cd is a live cd
<theadmin> snow_usa: Then, to remove KDE, run "sudo tasksel" and unselect "Kubuntu Desktop" in the list
<bouma> Dr_Willis: i found an smb.conf option called, map to guest = bad user, should this be changed to fix the access fails ?
<justin__> qualcuno me pò aiutà?
<justin__> xke non posso vedere i video su youtube?
<vinux_> can anyone support me with my wireless usb mouse please ?
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  check   usershare allow guests = yes
<habasch> can someone tell me where 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' installs the files? and how to use them?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. pastebin and the pastebinit command are still nt working together. bummer
<ecm> looking for a software
<ecm> drwillisi
<Xstream> hi i'm havin a little trouble here installing ubuntu server on a usb disk on module, anybody here willing to help?
<ecm> lookling for help
<dagny_taggart> habasch: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/10/install-lamp-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<ecm> loking 4 elp
<ecm> looking 4 help
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  state the problem.... helps
<Xstream> plz guys
<ecm> dr_willis:well i want to install windows 7 on linux because im gona reinstalll linux on another harddrive
<ecm> but win 7 says this hardrive needs to be NTFS
<ecm> and how do i change a linux hadrdive into an NTFS.
<|ns|nR8> delete the partition
<|ns|nR8> in windows setup
<ecm> but how
<|ns|nR8> drive options
<Dr_Willis> delete/remake the partitiuon. usign the partion manager tools in windows
<theadmin> ecm: You can't use Linux on NTFS... you can't INSTALL it there at least
<ecm> it says that win 7 cant recognise it]
<knums> ecm, you can also delete this partion with fdisk
<Dr_Willis> or delete them befor you start widnows installer
<|ns|nR8> when it asks to select drive/partition click drive options
<ecm> this guy said not to use fidsk
<ecm> what does drive options do?#
<guntbert> !who | |ns|nR8
<ubottu> |ns|nR8: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rabbit1> how to start avant window manager on startup?
<cce_> windows partitioner is easy 8)
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  what guy? fdisk can delete partions just fine
<ecm> how to get fisck#
<|ns|nR8> guntbert, no worries
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  its on the linux live cd's
<ecm> thier was a guy called debians army i had an chat with him
<cce_> btw, ubuntu really sucks, there's no way to edit ntfs file permissions from linux
<cce_> only chmod
<today1> why cant i upload files to Mediafire or Box.net ? can you explain for me how that?
<Dr_Willis> cce_:  you fail to understand how ntfs works in linux then.
<rabbit1> how to start avant window manager on startup?
<ecm> today1: javascript..
<theadmin> cce_: Same with other distros
<guntbert> |ns|nR8: I don't worry - but conversations are hard to follow without nicks :-)
<theadmin> today1: A bug in Linux flash. Use Rapidshare or Qshare or other services with non-flash uploaders
<ecm> dr_willis:hey how do i use this fdisk?
<vinux_> My mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  d - delete,  theres a help menu item.. w to write changes
<bouma> Dr_Willis: im thinking that security=share, might help
<rabbit1> vinux_: try rats instead
<ecm> dr_willis:i dont understand?
<kkojiband> hi
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  ive set up guest user shres with out messwing with the smb.conf
<Xstream> ecm: just type man fdisk
<ecm> so were do i type in 'man fdisk' where?
<cce_> Dr_Willis: any advice?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  ntfs dosent support linux file permissions. so for ntfs nd vfat and other fs;s that have that limit. linux has to set them when you mount the filesystem.
<okno> anyone knows best soft to repair ntfs partition?
<vinux_> rabbitl : could you please explain ? what is RATS?
<habasch> dagny_taggart thanks, looks like a nice tut :)
<Dr_Willis> cce_:  read up at the ntfs-3g homepage/docs to learn more about it
<today1> theadmin, how do we fix this error man?
<theadmin> okno: fsck i think
<cce_> Dr_Willis: i tried, they are rather messy
<today1> i want to upload datas for this website
<theadmin> today1: This is up to the developers...
<guntbert> vinux_: he was making fun I guess (mouse - rat)
<today1> :-Dwell
<salmonellaz> hiii
<guntbert> vinux_: please don't make fun of people's questions in here
<today1> may be this error fix at Ubuntu 10.4 theadmin ?
<papul> i have another account that i want to use without logging out of this account
<rabbit1> guntbert: ppl r so much involved, wht eve u say they just try to take it seriously
<guntbert> vinux_: sorry
<vinux_> Oh...:) okay
<ecm> dr_willis: i dont understand how to delete a linux partition
<guntbert> !u | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<rabbit1> guntbert: sorry dude, but just provided breather time here
<Razvan1310> hello
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  fdisk /dev/WHATGEVER   d, then enter the # to delete the w to write the changes
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  and be CAREFULL with what you delete
<guntbert> rabbit1: no -  you distracted a person seeking help
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  NOTHING changes Untill you write the changes to disk
<papul> i have another account that i want to use without logging out of this account
<ecm> dr_willis: i want tio dlete linux how
<guntbert> rabbit1: if you need breathing time - step outside - take a walk ...
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  i just said how..  You need to figure out what ones are the linux partitons
<Razvan1310> i try the tuturial about making windows load grub and then linux and i still have errors
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  fdisk, d)elete w)rite changes
<Razvan1310> ntldr is missing
<kristof78> hi, I have a question. I'm using xbmc and how can I go back to gnome without closing xbmc full screen, like as in w*ndows with the W*ndows button?
<xro> hi, i just compile a new kernel and i would like too boot with... i put it in /boot and did uptade-grub! but it load always the old one
<Xstream> razvan: what version of windows?
<outbounder> Hi there! Just installed ubuntu 9.04 for first time (after 5 days of trials without luck for 9.10) -> so I suppose that the new version of ubuntu somehow is broken, at least for my hardware (Biostar nvidia 7025)
<rabbit1> guntbert: its alright. how do i start avnat window manager on startup by default?
<kristof78> any version
<Razvan1310> windows 2000
<ecm> dr_willis:fdisk /dev/hda ?
<knums> Razvan1310, i think you can repair it, if you load windows-setup and then repair-console
<kristof78> windows 7
<guntbert> rabbit1: sorry - no idea or I would have said so earlier :-)
<Razvan1310> nooo its boots windows bot nu not load ubuntu linux
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  if thats your hard disk with tghe linux opartitons.. or it may be sda
<knums> Razvan1310, then: fixmbr ; fixboot C: afaik
<rabbit1> guntbert: i know there is a session option in preferences, but which file to select
<techobby> Hello. I would like to learn how to host websites and make them public from my ubuntu home server. I have installed lamp-server.
<habasch> dagny_taggart apache+php seem to work, but phpmyadmin is not found :/
<knums> Razvan1310, ah okay
<Xstream> razvan: start from the windows cd, open the repair console, type fixmbr [enter] fixboot c:[enter]
<guntbert> rabbit1: I don't have avant installed - so really no idea
<bouma> how can i mount an ntfs partition so that its has 777 or 755 permission
<kitallis> Ubuntu not applying for GSoC'10?
<bouma> umask doesnt work
<rabbit1> guntbert: its ok, which dock u use then?
<Razvan1310> when i choose from the menu in the boot.ini ubuntu linux whitch is reffered c:\linux.bin i get ntdrl error
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  make a proper fstab entry for the device and use the proper options. the ntfs-3g homepage has examples
<ecm> dr_willis:/dev/sda is win xp and /dev/sdb is linux so wat now?
<guntbert> rabbit1: none :)
<Razvan1310> i think the error is from grub loader
<Xstream> i'm using the ubuntu netinstall cd (i have put it on a usb drive via unetbootin) but the installer tells me that there has been a problem installing grub on the target
<knums> Razvan1310, which bootloader do you use?
<Xstream> how can i fix that?
<Razvan1310> something wrong with grub
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  you do 'fdisk /dev/XXXXXXX'  (using the linux drive instead of XXXX) then look and delete what you want
<Razvan1310> how do i see the root (hd0,x)
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<bouma> Dr_Willis: could you just tell me what i need for sudo mount -o ??? /dev/x /media/x .. what -o ??? will make the mount have global read/write ???
<Razvan1310> i think there is the problem
<J-new-to-u> hi everybody just recently got ubuntu... i love it but im having a few issues...
<bouma> Dr_Willis: ive tried -o 0222, but that gives the mount d------
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  id have to go look at the ntfs-3g homepage to rember. i belive its the umask and dmask options.
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  -o 0222 is NOT a proper option
<osvi> Hi! I'm using Lucid, and my sata disk continuosly starts and stops, how can I prevent this?
<bouma> Dr_Willis: no thats right, i mean, -o umask=0222
<J-new-to-u> i cannot seem to get a connection to my vpn im usre im doing something wrong but im not sure what
<ecm> dr_willis_ ok so in terminal i paste in sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and then will it delete linux of my hadrdive and then i can instlal windows 7
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  play with the #'s i guess.
<vinux_> My mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  no.. that will start fdisk. and you use fdisks menu/commands to do what you want to do to the drive
<xro> hi, some can help me kernel? i compile it and copy it in /boot... now how can i set up my new kernel?
<rabbit1> guntbert: should just add avant-window-manager in startup group
<today1> well, i see i have a problem with my touchpad, i really want to ask you
<ecm> dr_willis:fdisk doesnt have  an Gui
<today1> double click in my touchpad is very hard
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  i never said it did.. it dosent need one..
<knums> bouma, i mount my ntfs-partitions as follow: mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,umask=022,uid=knums,gid=knums,locale=de_DE.UTF-8 /dev/NTFS-part /media/NTFS-1
<today1> plzz help me to config my touchpad
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  d = delete,  w = write...
<KiiK> hi, is it any fast & easy way to a full mirrors list ? I want to do a speedtest. (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors)
<rabbit1> fdisk is peace of cake to use
<ecm> ok
<royk> hi all. trying to automount nilfs from ubuntu fails
<royk> got it on an usb stick
<bouma> Dr_Willis, finally works, thanks, i think the security = share, was the critical part, and i had to ln-sf the /media/blah under my home dir,.. wacky but i no longer really care.. time to reverse leach
<abhi_nav> is ClamAV is ONLY open source antivirus? Tell me if there is any other, with gui, open source antivirus apps. I need to scan pen drive for viruses
<knums> ecm, take a look at manualpage of fdisk ... there are all options explained
<yehia> hi. my firefox is very slow and my VGA card is slow also - although i can see the compiz working well . but just as i said every thing slow - what can i do ?
<guntbert> rabbit1: if you mean startup applications - give it a try - it won't hurt
<knums> ecm, or press 'h' in fdisk ... 'p' will show you your partitiontable
<rabbit1> guntbert: yeap, i got that in forums, have done, i should work
<J-new-to-u> in the add software there is a prog called touchpad that worked for me
<abhi_nav> yehia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<osvi> using Lucid, and my sata disk continuosly starts and stops, how can I prevent this?
<xro> nobody knows about kernel here?
<today1> well, i see i have a problem with my touchpad, i really want to ask you,double click in my touchpad is very hard
<hatake_kakashi> xro, what abou tit?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<hatake_kakashi> about it*
<guntbert> !lucid | osvi
<ubottu> osvi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<abhi_nav> anyone knows any open source antivirus other than clamav?
<ecm> knums:i dont understand how to enter this fdisk nothing comes up
<Dr_Willis> abhi_nav:  i think a few FREE ones exist.. but not sure of any OSS ones other then clamav
<xro> hatake_kakashi, i compiled my kernel... but now how can i set it up (mean boot with the new kernel?)
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: ok. I am going thourh ubuntu antivirus guide. ok thnx
<J-new-to-u> anyone have the time to help a newbie with some vpn connection issues
<guntbert> knums: did you tell ecm to use sudo fdisk  ?
<abhi_nav> !ask | J-new-to-u
<ubottu> J-new-to-u: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knums> ecm, type 'sudo fdisk -l' which will show you your installed harddrives and partitions
<Xstream> any idea why ubuntu netinstall fails at installing grub on a usb disk on module like this: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a240172.html (the module is ok, it boots freenas without any problems)
<quizme> how do u set the machine name?
<ecm> invalid option
<guntbert> !hostname | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<knums> ecm, the option was a small L
<hatake_kakashi> xro, you'll need to create the correct system.map, initrd.gz, etc and manually add the entries in
<J-new-to-u> i can get a connection within vmware windows xp and it works all day... reall easy like too but im really stumped getting it workin native linux
<quizme> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> xro, well no normally make install should suffice but check the docs
<p0a> Hello when I boot my comp my monitor goes into power saving mode
<ecm> knums:nothing seems to come up
<p0a> same with a diff monitor
<p0a> what would the problem be?>
<xro> hatake_kakashi, i have all i need in my /boot : config-2.6.32.4  initrd.img-2.6.32.4  System.map-2.6.32.4  vmlinuz-2.6.32.4
<hatake_kakashi> xro, then you'll need to manually add the entries in
<xro> hatake_kakashi, yep but where?
<quizme> in id_rsa.pub, it says ubuntu@localhost .... can i change that if i want ?
<hatake_kakashi> xro, in the grub config file, man grub
<J-new-to-u> ive tried openswan ive tried strongswan ive treied multiple configurations.... im stumped
<xro> hatake_kakashi, update-grub didn't do that?
<ecm> knums:canu do remote view and do it for me
<ecm> knums: i dont understand i went in terminal and i cant seem to delete the linux partition]
<knums> ecm, what do you mean? how should i connect to you?
<hatake_kakashi> xro, no I wouldn't depend on update-grub.. you should have those files in /boot and you manually add it into grub menu
<ecm> knums:terminal server client does that work?
<xro> hatake_kakashi, menu.lst?
<knums> ecm, you running ubunut now?
<Xstream> plz guys why do you keep ignoring me?
<hatake_kakashi> xro, depending on which ubuntu you use
<xro> hatake_kakashi, 8.10
<ecm> knums: yes im on ubuntu atm trying to delete it
<hatake_kakashi> xro, yes
<rabbit1> I always get this error : "The audio device is busy, is another application using it?" any help
<znejk> hello
<guntbert> knums: advice from the side line - don't even try to connect into ...
<knums> ecm, i can't imagine that this doesn't work. try 'which fdisk' on shell
<ecm> knums: its dev:sdb which im trying to dlete
<J-new-to-u> i dont understand why i can get it to work within a vm and it cannot cannect through linux native
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  you would do somthing like 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb', then hit 'd'  and enter a partion #, do that a few times to delete all paritons then 'w' to write chnges to disk basically
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  unless thers some deeper issues going on..
<znejk> If im gonna install ubuntu on a AMD turion 64 should i use the regular desktop install or the 64 bit alternative?
<knums> ecm, tho whole harddrive?
<p0a> Hello when I boot my comp my monitor goes into power saving mode. same with diff monitor. what would the problem be? anyone?
<knums> ecm, so you have to enter 'fdisk /dev/sdb'
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  windows CAN delete linux partions  ive done it befor. (never in win 7 however)
<ecm> knums: yes the whole of linux'
<ecm> dr_willis: the problem is win 7 cant delete linux but win xp can
<knums> ecm, ehm, i mean 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb'
<overmind> p0a: What graphic card have you got?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  i find that hard to belive.. ask in #windows perhaps
<knums> guntbert, i'll don't do that :-)
<guntbert> knums: :)
<ecm> dr_willis: its true
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  i find it very hard to belive.
<ecm> #windows
<p0a> overmind, ATI,
<xro> hatake_kakashi, i have the path in /boot/grub/menu.lst ---> http://dpaste.com/168975/
<J-new-to-u> im trying to connect to a symantec 460
<ecm> dr_willis: u can google it , windows 7 cant delete linux partition it just doesnt recognise it
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  you coudl always just zero the linux drive. that will blank it to be unallocated
<p0a> overmind, it worked fine with it, the problem occured randomly ( i didnt mess with anything hardware/software-wise)
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  file a bug at MS's bug tracker then
<znejk> If im gonna install ubuntu on a AMD turion 64 should i use the regular desktop install or the 64 bit alternative?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  :)
<overmind> p0a: Did you insttalled any update releasted with xorg or with ati?
<hatake_kakashi> xro, yeah that's valid enough
<overmind> releated
<ecm> ok how do i go into the windows chat room
<ecm> i will ask those guys
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  /join #windows
<J-new-to-u> i used the symantec client in vm and ti works but none of the linux vpn protocols will connect
<mortal_> is it possible to have an eq setting in pulseaudio?
<p0a> overmind, no, but the problem is not at OS boot, but at comp boot
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: I guess it will be ##windows for ecm
<xro> hatake_kakashi, but it always boot with the old kernel! should i delete line about the old one in menu.lst?
<p0a> so I think it wouldn't be affected by that
<hatake_kakashi> xro, no just comment it
<xro> hatake_kakashi, can you explain why it still use the old one?
<Kangarooo> what package to install to have rar and zip opening?
<royk> what is it that automounts filesystems in ubuntu?
<royk> it won
<royk> won't mout my autofs filesystem
<ecm> guntbert: no u dont understand my linux is messed up im gona reinstall a fresh copy on my othre harddrive
<royk> my nilfs filesystem that is
<knums> someone here who has experience with samba and vfs-module expand_msdfs ?
<Dr_Willis> royk:  the fstab is read at boot time and 'mounts' filesystems.    Then gnome has its own tools to mount fileysstmes 'on the fly' when inserted
<hatake_kakashi> xro, probably the default menu, its all explained in grub howto.. I'm sure if you managed to compile kernel, you should be at least able to see what grub is capable of doing
<cce_> well I put my question on the forums cause it's kinda complicated http://5z8.info/dogporn_psr
<royk> Dr_Willis, I'm thinking of the gnome tools. I don't want to hardcode this in fstab
<guntbert> ecm:  I wanted to tell you that the support channel is probably ##windows (not #windows)
<royk> being an usb stick
<ecm> no wonder.
<rabbit1> I always get this error : "The audio device is busy, is another application using it?" any help
<guntbert> !here | cce_
<ubottu> cce_: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xro> hatake_kakashi, yep i did it many times.. but never with ubuntu... and seems to be harder... so i'll reboot bye and thanls for help
<J-new-to-u> any ideas on what i can do to get it working
<ecm> guntbert: no 1's talking on the windows room
<pidpawel_m> wtf?
<pidpawel_m> freenode sucks ;/
<Dr_Willis> pidpawel_m:  whatever..
<guntbert> ecm: try it: /join ##windows
<knums> guntbert, he is on ##windows
<guntbert> pidpawel_m: you are free to leave
<pidpawel_m> guntbert, i will ;)
<aef> is there an iso which supports both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu?
<guntbert> knums: I see...
<ecm> i am on ##windows but  no 1 else is talking on it
<rabbit1> Help me out in killing this error "The audio device is busy, is another application using it?" any help
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<guntbert> ecm: they are waiting for your question there
<cce_> rabbit1: seems like a problem in audiodrivers :P
<ecm> guntbert: yes thnaks
<J-new-to-u> so... can someone who knows vpn systems in linux well please pm me
<rabbit1> cce_: actually, some program is using it, no idea which one
<guntbert> aef: no - those are separate
<cce_> rabbit1: do know are you using alsa, pulseaudio or what?
<rabbit1> alsa
<rabbit1> cce_: alsa
<J-new-to-u> so... can someone who knows vpn systems in linux well please pm me
<cce_> rabbit1: i had the some problem but can't remember what i did
<cce_> rabbit1: found something that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<rabbit1> cce_: o gosh
<Achab> Hi 2 evey1.
<abhi_nav> how to address usb pen drive from command prompt?
<J-new-to-u> hi achab
<Stargaze> yes
<jurgster> hi all, who knows the format of .autorun/autorun/autorun.sh files?
<royk> hm. what controls auto mounts of usb sticks and so on?
<J-new-to-u> so... can someone who knows vpn systems in linux well please pm me
<abhi_nav> royk: i want to scan usb pen drive from command promapt. But dont know its address. e.g. /dev etc
<Achab> What mean autorun .sh files
<cce_> rabbit1: http://paste.servut.us/plain/pnbc
<royk> abhi_nav, I just want linux to automount nilfs. it works well with other filesystems
<abhi_nav> royk: sorry. misread
<Stargaze> J-new-to-u, please type /join #ubuntu-server
<Achab> Autorun - you could make a launcher for the scrpts . sh
<rabbit1> cce_: thx, as he says its a temp solution,
<rabbit1> cce_:  i am not concentrating much to upgrade, coz i am waiting for lucid, straight from 8.04 to 10.04 (always stable) :)
<J-new-to-u> so... can someone who knows vpn systems in linux well please pm me
<cce_> rabbit1: well heh me too :P
<Stargaze> rabbit1, if you want to try lucid, try with ubuntu testdrive
<Stargaze> J-new-to-u, please type /join #ubuntu-server
<J-new-to-u> thank you stargaze
<piojunbabia> i have problem login in... when i try to login to my yahoo account on pidgin, i get error message :
<piojunbabia> "Account locked: Unknown reason. Logging into the Yahoo website may fix this."
<piojunbabia> how am i suppose to fix this problem?
<rabbit1> Stargaze: not planning to try until the release
<abhi_nav> ok i address it from /media/<devicename>
<jurgster> sorry autostart files http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html
<skyraven> hello guys, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and audacious together with it..sadly..audacious won't play any mp3 files, mp3 http streams...
<skyraven> totem does already after installing the gstreamer plugins..but I'd really like to get audacious2 to work..
<Dr_Willis> piojunbabia:  did you try doing what it said?
<skyraven> any idea what I might be missing ?
<Dr_Willis> skyraven:  theres mp3 support libs not isntalled by default
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daughain> Ronald: Thats good.
<red> How can I check which my logitech side buttons are called so I can bind stuff to them?
<Ronald> whoops sorry, guess i hit some keys...
<skyraven> Dr_Willis, I know :) but I've installed quite a bunch so far without any luck..even restricted packages..I guess something still eludes me
<red> for example nautilus back & forward in gconf are "8" and "9" but no button on my mouse is those I guess
<vinux_> My wireless mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis: i tried login into my yahoo email inbox and i also used chat in my inbox but still i cannot login to my yahoo messenger using pidgin... i did not change or modify anything...
<Dr_Willis> red:  ive been using these (not gpl but free) tools at hidpoint.com  to get some extra features out of my Logitec Mice/keyboards in linux
<janisozaur> which version of nvidia driver should i use with 8600gt gpu? they currently have 190.53 (12.16.09), 195.30 beta (12.23.09) and 173.14.25 (02.11.10, marked as recommended) available. does the 173 version include vdpau improvements introduced in the 19x versions?
<Dr_Willis> piojunbabia:  its possible yahoo did somthing to break pidgin again
<Dr_Willis> janisozaur:  I Dont think the repo versins have the vdpau improvements.. its too new a feature
<janisozaur> Dr_Willis: i'm talikng about the ones available directly from nvidia
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis: do you experience the same problem too? the solution might be installing again pidgin? or installing an improved version of pidgin?
<red> Dr_Willis: ty ill check it out
<skyraven> Dr_Willis, any idea what else I could install beside the ubuntu-restricted-extras..in order to get audacious to have mp3 support ? (the gstreamer part for totem already worked..but I'm an audacious fan still)
<J-new-to-u> redirected again lol
<Dr_Willis> piojunbabia:  yahoo and ms like to break their 'stuff' on purpose to goof up the 3rd party IM clients..  I dont use any of them any more
<J-new-to-u> helo again everyone
<Stargaze> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis: what do you use now?
<Dr_Willis> skyraven:  no idea i cant recall thelast time i used that tool. perhaps the forums will tell exactly
<kamanashisroy> what is the best socks client library out there
<Dr_Willis> piojunbabia:  i use IRC.
<red> Dr_Willis: dang it doesn't yet work in lucid :)
<oriol> hi
<oriol> i use kubuntu, when i try to eliminate large amount of files the trash its get full very soon, it's possible to eliminate a file without sending it to trash ?
<|Sereal|> I'm trying to install intel drivers for my core i3 on 9.10 When i try to configure it tells me x11 package is missing - which is not the case.
<red> oriol: shift+delete
<Hellhound666> did anybody check out that link I posted earlier?  That is some amazing stuff.
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis: IRC to login yahoo messenger?
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i place the close and minimize buttons in the top bar of a  window on the right side in lucid ???  ( or both locations left and right )
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis: how is that so?
<Dr_Willis> piojunbabia:  i DONT use yahoo or MSN or any IM stuff these days
<Hellhound666> That's going to be my next project.  I've got most everything I need for it.
<Dr_Willis> I just use IRC
<J-new-to-u> thanks for the link...
<piojunbabia> Dr_Willis: I see, thanks...
<red> you can use bitlbee for msn messenger and facebook chat with irssi :)
<red> so it feels like you are in IRC
<Dr_Willis> theres also that web site (or 2) that can do the differnt IM protocalls
<Hellhound666> took some very talented people to write that one up.
<piojunbabia> like meebo or webmessenger.yahoo.com
<red> what I like in incorporating those into irssi is that I can just ssh into irssi from anywhere, or using my phone and be on msn
<Dr_Willis> I think Meebo is the one i was thinking of. :)
<jo-erlend> pvandewyngaerde, gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<Dr_Willis> red:  but who really wants to be on msn. :)
<red> jo-erlend: no
<tony43> can someone tell me how to hide a link i only want a few people seeing on my site?
<jo-erlend> red, yes.
<red>  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<red> this is the correct one
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  that is going to be SUCH a FAQ when the next release comes out.
<web5|org|ua> how to mount with 777 permission ? cmd-line example please.
<red> or else you are missing the menu button on the right side of the toolbar :)
<Dr_Willis> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string
<Dr_Willis>  .                          | "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<jo-erlend> red, ah, in order to get the menu back as well. I forgot about that one... Thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> oops.. messed up
<Dr_Willis> adding that as an alias :)
<knums> web5|org|ua, try mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda /media
<red> jo-erlend: I don't like the new max min close order but still keep it since the theme looks buttugly when the button backgroudns are in wrong order =)
<red> so just gotta get used to that, but atleast they are on the right hand side now
<Stargaze> the new button layout is 'très' Mac
<jo-erlend> I refuse to get used to that...
<web5|org|ua> knums: thanks
<red> i dont hit minimize from there that often, mainly just close and always maximize with doubleclick
<|tomiondrums|> hi,
<|tomiondrums|> i'm trying to create a new virtual machine (KVM) using virt-manager (libvirt-0.7.0-3ubuntu1, karmic on x64) and i'm getting a strange error:
<|tomiondrums|> Unable to complete install: 'could not remove profile for 'libvirt-f49507dc-4c04-e287-c211-f953cf4d6bcb'
<|tomiondrums|> a complete traceback is available on http://pastebin.com/SXfMuYrn
<|tomiondrums|>  
<FloodBot3> |tomiondrums|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Sereal|> No package 'x11' found
<|tomiondrums|> what can i do?
<jo-erlend> |tomiondrums|, you should join #ubuntu-virt, #kvm or #libvirt on oftc.
<Dr_Willis> Hows this alias :)
<Dr_Willis> *** Fix the silly bttons to be on the RIGHT side use the command --->  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<|tomiondrums|> jo-erlend: in #ubuntu-virt nobody cared
<|tomiondrums|> jo-erlend: so i can only try #libvirt
<|Sereal|> I'm trying to configure intel video drivers but keep getting keep getting "No package 'x11' found". I'm quit sure that x11 is installed and running fine.
<jo-erlend> |tomiondrums|, you're saying that because nobody responded, right? That doesn't mean they don't care. That means they don't know, or aren't there.
<Hellhound666> Hi I'm still facing an issue I was dealing with earlier, regarding the netgear cg814wg cable modem
<Hellhound666> It's showing up during lsusb but is there any software out there to interface with it?
<spiekey> Hello!
<spiekey> how can i tell my network manager to not touch my network inerfaces?
 * grobda24 says hi
<Hellhound666> spiekey:  what do you mean?  not use them?
<Hellhound666> not use a specific adapter?
<grobda24> I'm in Karmic. What is the correct way to upgrade to Xorg server 1.7. It is not in the packages .. only in Lucid packages.
<IdleOne> use duct tape and draw a line down the middle of the room, tell each one of them to stay on their own side :)
<IdleOne> they won't be able to touch each other that way
<royk> grobda24,  do-release-upgrade -d :)
<grobda24> royk, to Lucid ? I was looking for the setting to change. Is it in system -> admin - update manager ?
<Dr_Willis> Lucid is still a work in pogress...
<Dr_Willis> but it is working decently well for me on my Netbook
<royk> grobda24, just do that on the command line as root. it's an alpha, though
<royk> works for me (tm)
<Gangrel> can someone help me with my mounted hdd? cause it suddenly loses the write access and becomes only read
<Dr_Willis> silly buttons on the left side.. *gag* :)
<|Sereal|> I'm trying to install intel drivers for my core i3 on 9.10 When i try to configure it tells me x11 package is missing - which is not the case?
<royk> ganadist, probably something badly wrong
<grobda24> royk, ah ok. I think the command line for that is in the help wiki. Thanks :)
<royk> Gangrel, even
<Gangrel> royk, ?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  check dmesg command for errors. its likely theres some error with the drive so its becoming read only. I would backup data. then fsck it..  and perhaps.. not trust it very much
<royk> Gangrel, check dmesg, kernel logs
<Dayofswords> also consider a new hdd afterwards if issues continue
<Gangrel> it gives my invalid cluster chain
<Gangrel> me*
<Gangrel> Filesystem error (dev sdb1)
<Stargaze> no response in #ubuntu-server, so => can somebody please do nmap gbachot.homelinux.com?
<pinio> gdansk.ircnet.pl
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  time to backup and fsck i think
<grobda24> royk, duh, not getting this :( Is it "sudo apt-get -t=Lucid upgrade" (that didn't work BTW lol)
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis ok give me the command for the fsck please
<Dr_Willis> the command is 'fsck /dev/XXXXX'
<Dr_Willis> with a sudo of course
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, moving the titlebar buttons to the left side of the screen is not silly. It's user hostile.
<Gangrel> thanks a lot bro
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  Host File? :)
 * Dr_Willis reads again
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  yep. andit will break a lot of other themes..
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, the new default themes also makes awesomebar in Firefox almost useless. Can't read what it sais.
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  i also tend to tweak the spaceing of the buttons so theres a bigger gap btween the close and min/max buttons  for us old timers makeing it easier
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis i am thinking about formating the drive from fat to ext4 but can you help me automount it after that?
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  with enough complaints they can changeit back :)
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  you can 'mount' it via editing the fstab with a proper command.
 * grobda24 got it "update-manager -d" :P
 * Dr_Willis thinks people use the term 'auto mount' way too much :)
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure... They seem really stubborn about making the fancy changes now. I don't think users mean much anymore.
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, yeah but i got trouble with finding the right command that gives read and write to all users (sorry but with somethings i am really amateur)
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  for ext2/4/3  theres no 'command' You use the normal linux permisions/ownership same as would use in your / partitiopn
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  ie. chown/chmod the dirs/parittions how you need them
<jo-erlend> Gangrel, you don't normally want to give read and write to _all_ users. You might want to give it to users in a group, and then add users to that group.
 * grobda24 nouveau driver is in Lucid by default. well done Ubuntu people ;)
<jm_> ?
<reanimation> can anyone explain how to setup a pxeboot server ??
<bluegene> anyone knows how i can install the web tool package for plugin? i tried using the eclipse update-manager, but there are unmet dependencies (dali)...
<Dr_Willis> ss!pxe
<Dr_Willis> !pxe
<Thor^^> reanimation, http://www.google.com/search?q=pxe+boot+server&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<reanimation> network installation of ubuntu
<jo-erlend> reanimation, have you looked at http://help.ubuntu.com/ in the server guide? I think it's explained there.
<reanimation> okay thanks
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: pxe could use a good factoid :) if you are interrested in writting a nice howto
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  icve never used it.. and all my factoids suggestions seem to get ignored. :) I just make my own alias;s
<Dr_Willis> like the one for 'FIXTHEME' i just made
<Dr_Willis> *** Fix the silly bttons to be on the RIGHT side use the command --->  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<FloodBot3> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: needs a little style cleaning but yeah that will work great for when +1 is released
<reanimation> tell me about pxe server setup & tools required for it
<zetheroo> why does mythtv load as a user? and why doe it make it's own home directory?
<Dr_Willis> change teh word silly to be 'Why did they do this...' :)
<jo-erlend> if they don't revert that change, I think I'm going to try Fedora or something for a while.
<IdleOne> reanimation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<vishal> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  why not? :)  it has its own special settings and stuff.
<Stargaze> to fix to buttons, type alt-f2 gconf-editor, then Applications > metacity  > general > button layout > menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  mythtv is a rather complex setup.
<vishal> i am having a lot of issues with pulseaudio ... i am on ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  i  hate describing how to find things in the menus :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: why not? Well I installed it as an application and not as another user ...
<vishal> system freezes, hangs, auto is garbled ...etc etc
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  apache and other complex services also have their own user.
<vishal> any one has any pointers for help?
<llutz> zetheroo: mythtc is a service, not only a single app. so it needs a user to run as
<reanimation> idleOne thanks dude
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  of course it is very handy to be able to login as mythtv and not have your other users themes/setings goof up the  display
<munsking> does anyone know how to use mysql in a bash script? :)
<IdleOne> reanimation: sure thing, hope that helps
<hiexpo> hipo not seeing my ipod
<vishal>  i am having a lot of issues with pulseaudio ... i am on ubuntu 9.10 (karmic).....system freezes, hangs, auto is garbled ...etc etc..........any one has any pointers for help?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I see .. I wish things like this were made clearer to the person installing the service/application ... maybe options to enable/disable certain functions that can wreck havoc on a well-running system
<yehia> any body here having idea about Fluxbox?
<waltercool> yehia, is something like bread?
<waltercool> =P
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  theres a reson theres a 'mythbuntu' disrto :)
<reanimation> guys i am having a problem with shutdown, i am on ubuntu 9.10 , my system is not shutting down properly
<Dr_Willis> yehia:  huh?
<yehia> waltercool, i need to fix my theme and i dont know how to do it - i went to join Fluxbox channel but no body answer even one of my Questions
<munsking> im trying to make a mysql database for all my music, like a music library, and i want to access that from a shell script. does anyone have some experience with that?
<waltercool> yehia, fluxbox colours?
<Dr_Willis> yehia:  check the example fluxbox themes. and trouble shoot I guess. I never make my own
<waltercool> colors?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I just don't appreciate installing an application/service which messes up my well-running system ... not saying it's your fault ... just saying :P
<vishal> @munsking - why dont u get a media management app
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  Mythtv is proberly the single most complex 'setup/tool' ive ever seen on linux.
<vishal> @munsking - its something called jimbola... i dont recall the exact name
<waltercool> yehia, http://old.fluxbox.org/docs/en/newdoc.themes.php
<unop> yehia, sure, what's the question?
<munsking> because we're learning scripting at work/school and i just want to try this as a kind of project :)
<yehia> waltercool, i am having trouble with my theme- i cant here the sound of my theme and i cant change the wallpaper -
<reanimation> http://www.opensourcex.tk (for linux fans)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: is it up to the mythTV team to take care of informing the user of possible consequential changes and alterations to the users current setup? Or is it the Ubuntu team' responsibility?
<llutz> munsking: "man mysql"   mysql -e "statement here"
<vishal> @munsking - http://en.jinzora.com/
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword for wifi?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  Never noticed.. i read the mythtv docs/guides befor i even tried to install it.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ask in #mythbuntu perhaps
<waltercool> yehia, can you hear music?
<axz> Anyone here uses WebCamStudio?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  and when i did 'try it' i started with Mythbuntu and then installed ubuntu :)
<reanimation> how to incrase audio output in ubuntu
<yehia> unop , my question is i have installed NASA theme but there are some trouble shooting i dont know how to fix it .
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: and Stargaze your left to right buttons fixes have been submitted to ubottu. Thank you :)
<reanimation> why volume is very less in linux os
<yehia> waltercool , yes i here any thing as normal
<reanimation> help me guys
<yehia> but i cant here the SFX of my theme waltercool .
<munsking> vishal: i know there are tools for this, but i want to do it myself :P tnx though
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  ive noticed it depends on the sound card/drivers -  vlc also seems to be able to be louder for me then mplayer
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword for wifi?
<|Sereal|> I'm trying to install intel drivers for my core i3 on 9.10 When i try to configure it tells me x11 package is missing - which is not the case?
<pomka> Здорова всем
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  lets hope its not needed :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I am asking there too ;) ... I would just like to know about this kind of thing in general as I deem this a pretty important issue with some software out there in the open source domain ... the need for proper and full (as possible) disclosure on the workings of the program
<waltercool> reanimation, try using audio icon on the panel... with sound preferences you can set it over 100%
<munsking> llutz: i tried -e, but somehow i always get the help thingie
<pascalFR> !wol
<mezzoforte> pomka: Здоров!
<vishal> @munsking - since its open source, u can use the code as reference and llearn ... or maybe create somethin better than that
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: well if it is needed the fix is not difficult in either case (GUI or CLI)
<reanimation> but same sound card work more better on other os like windows
<yehia> unop, i have nasa theme on my Fluxbox. i need to here the sound of the theme and aslo to change the wallpaper - also i cant load my dock although i installed it
<waltercool> yehia, this theme was downloaded?
<yehia> waltercool, yes
<llutz> zetheroo: for all that stuff, the installing admin is responsible. he has to check if packages are working ok
<munsking> vishal: ah oke, im going to try it then :)
<reanimation> which one is best kde or gnome ??
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  GeOS
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword for wifi?
<waltercool> yehia, well... maybe is a theme problem...
<lun4tic> hi, does anyone know how to hide the "rescue" entrys in grub?
<Dr_Willis> lun4tic:  in grub2 i think theres a setting in /etc/default/grub
<zetheroo> llutz: so your talking about the end-user
<reanimation> Dr_Willis: i am talking about desktop environment
<llutz> zetheroo: sure
<yehia> ok waltercool, can you show me any other theme with any sound you know about it - so i can install it to check it
<waltercool> yehia, you can try using other sound files
<lun4tic> Dr_Willis: thx :D
<llutz> zetheroo: software is distributed "as is", no one takes care about personal issues
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  GeOS is an old desktop envuroment..
<lun4tic> bye @all :D
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  use them both.. see what you like
<llutz> munsking: your syntax seems to be wrong then
<reanimation> Dr_Willis: well i like gnome
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  then use gnome.. of course in a year or so - gno,me will undergo radical changes
<reanimation> is there any other desktop environments
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword for wifi?
<waltercool> yehia, http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/themes.php ?
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  kde/gnome/lxde/xfce are the 4 main ones
<steffan> !desktop | reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<zetheroo> llutz: so there is no regard for how messed up your system might become for installing something from the official Ubuntu repos
<Dr_Willis> Desktop enviroment = window manager + file manager and perhaps a launcher tool or 2  - in my book. :) easy to roll your own
<llutz> zetheroo: if that happens write a bug report and hope it will be fixed.
<reanimation> can anyone tell me ??? k stands for what in kde
<CyberaX2195> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<llutz> reanimation: KDE
<steffan> reanimation: K desktop environment
<reanimation> kde k-??  d- desktop & e- environment
<Dr_Willis> Running GNU/linux type gag. :)
<talkhouli> Hello guys, audio suddenly stops working on my ubuntu, but it returns normal when i reboot. I don't want to reboot everytime this happens. How do I fix this problem? Or how do i restart the sound server?
<steffan> reanimation: it is simply 'K'
<reanimation> but k stands for what ?
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  K stands for KDE perhaps? :)
<llutz> reanimation: recursice acronym
<steffan> !audio | talkhouli
<ubottu> talkhouli: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  see 'GNU' also for similer joke.
<Dr_Willis> reanimation:  and 'WINE'
<reanimation> ya i know
<natediddy> hey anyone know how to create rom.tgz files?
<natediddy> for android?
<dury> anyone have installed moodle www.moodle.org
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  you tar and gzip a rom file.. ? or is there somthing else to it?
<reanimation> can u tell me about nagios
<natediddy> Dr_Willis: im not entirely sure honestly
<steffan> !nagios | reanimation
<reanimation> its a network monitoring tool
<reanimation> but i have some questions abt that
<reanimation> can some one help
<bumpair> hi
<axz> Anyone here uses WebCamStudio? Because i need to know how to capture flash animation/movie using it
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword for wifi?
<guntbert> reanimation: this is a support channel for ubuntu - for general questions or for such about special software please use the appropriate channels
<reanimation> guntbert: and who r u ??
<steffan> reanimation: #nagios is a more appropriate channel for discussing that software
<guntbert> reanimation: just another user - please keep to the topic
<reanimation> #nagios
<steffan> reanimation: '/join #nagios'
<natediddy> I would LOVE to learn how to create a rom.tgz file....I was told linux would help me understand that process...
<zetheroo> how does the NetworkManager Applet become locked?
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  unless its somthing special.. tgz is just a 'tar gzipped file' the archive manager can do that fior you
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  no idea where you get the 'rom' part of the file from.
<zetheroo> this is the 2nd issue that I started having in Ubuntu ... boot up and I am asked for my admin password to connect to the network ... aka to start Network Manager
<dzordz> how can i in xubuntu open keyring manager to disable asking for paswword for wifi? i tryd installing gnome-keyring-manager but that package doesnt exist
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  whats it even supposed to be for?
<Hellhound666> huh
<Hellhound666> oh sorry
<natediddy> Dr_Willis: its for a certain format of ROMs for the Motorola Droid
<natediddy> but maybe it has more to do with Android
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  then get the rom file.. and make an archive containing it i guess
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  its just yet another archive type. Like zip and rar and whatever.. its a gzipped tar archive
<natediddy> Dr_Willis: i have seen .gz files in ubuntu....
<natediddy> but do u create that with the terminal?
<steffan> !tar.gz | natediddy
<ubottu> natediddy: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<llutz> natediddy: tar czf file.tgc /what/to/archive
<llutz> tgz
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  .gz is short for gzipped i belive
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  tgz = TarGZipped
<natediddy> ok guys i apprecite it
<natediddy> *appreciate
<Pika-Poplexie> :o
<zetheroo> boot up and I am asked for my admin password to connect to the network ... aka to start Network Manager
<steffan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression has explanations for creating a .gz, .tar.gz and numerous others
<IdleOne> zetheroo: so enter the password
<MmikeDOMA> How does one upgrade ubuntu (from 9.04 -> 9.10) on several computers without redownloading .debs from the net? I have 4 computers at home and I'd like to upgrade them all, but update-manager (graphical) doesn't care if I put the downloaded .debs to /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<Dr_Willis> the gnome keyring manager can be set to have a empty password and thus not ask for any
<Dr_Willis> MmikeDOMA:  i set up 1 pc to be a 'apt cacheing server' that way allupdates are only downloaded once
<Jaycee> MmikeDOMA:  i set up 1 pc to be a 'apt cacheing server' that way allupdates are only downloaded once
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<IdleOne> was a bot
<IdleOne> not is not
<IdleOne> now*
<MmikeDOMA> thnx :)
<zicho> does anyone use xmms2?
<Shandra> does anyone use xmms2?
<ce_cinta> sOny_iTu pn9ertian
<zetheroo> IdleOne: every time I boot up it wants it ... and it has not been doing this since i install Karmic months ago ... just started suddenly ... so obviously something is messed up
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo: if its the keyring tool. you can remove the password
<IdleOne> zetheroo: did you install Ubuntu One recently?
<zetheroo> IdleOne: no ... it's always been installed ... in Karmic it's installed by default
<MmikeDOMA> Dr_Willis, that is much overhead :( And, then all the other PCs are dependent on the cachiing server... I tought upgrade-manager is using apt to retreive packages (that is why I tried to put them in /var/cache/apt/archives)...
<IdleOne> zetheroo: not sure. Dr_Willis suggested that you can disable that in the keyring, look into it I guess
<tobago> which tool to use for bpm counting music?
<EBC99> Hello
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: Passwords and Encryption Keys?
<EBC99> Helloooooooooooooo
<EBC99> Are there someoe?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  yep. The trick is there a RIGHT CLICK menu over one of the items in the list that has a 'change password' menu. and people never notice it
<Dr_Willis> EBC99:  no - no onw is here
<EBC99> Pf
<airtonix> !ot > EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99, please see my private message
<freinhard> got a brand new  asus 1005pe eeePC and i'd like to keep the windows installation for a while. so i'm not sure how to manage the repartitioning:
<EBC99> Emm....Im spaish...
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I opened it and there is only one entry ... Passwords: login
<airtonix> !troll > EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99, please see my private message
<freinhard> there is a big ~100G win partition, a ~100GB spare partition and two other smaller ones and no extended partition table
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  right click on it? see a menu? se a change password  item?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I go into the properties and there is nothing there to change
<Dr_Willis> you maybe on the wrong thing.
<freinhard> so i can only format one 100GB partition and i cant create a swap partition
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... I see it ... but what am I changing here?
<EBC99> Someone herekows to talk spanish?
<IdleOne> !es | EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I don't want to change my login password
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo: its NOT the login password. its teh KEYRING password
<lazy^> Evening, i'm running CUPSD on my home-server. When i'm trying to print from my desktop debian, printing app prompts Authentication screen. I've allowed printing from LAN's ip-addresses. Where i can disable this authentication screen ?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: can i delete it?
<alankila> this aptitude doesn't impress me. I'm trying to duplicate the debfoster functionality on it, to mark some packages as manually installed & mark everything else as automatically installed, but I can't really even browse the package lists to find ubuntu-desktop on the list because it's so impossibly slow to respond
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  enter old pass.. use BLANK for new.. its deleted
<sOny_iTu> ggggg
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I mean I never set a keyring password
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  its very likely you did.. and dident relize it
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you just entered your users password out of habbit
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: when it asked I chose "Use unsafe storage"
<alankila> top shows aptitude churning cpu at 100 % so it's clearly doing something -- probably linearly scanning package lists or something. *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  yes.. its correct. its not as secure. but thats what you wanted
<EBC99> o.o
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yes, and that is always what I pick :)
<Nubstah> Hello :) After the Ubuntu updatemanager ran and installed some updates, I can't startup my computer normally. All I get is a black screen. I then shutdown the computer and start it up again, and i get the a list where I can choose diffrent versions. The newest ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-20 is the one who gives me a black screen. If I start up in ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-19 then it start up normal. Anyone got a possible solution or reason f
<Nubstah> or this problem?
<EBC99> o.o
<airtonix> !troll > EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99, please see my private message
<alankila> and no, it didn't really even work. After marking package like ubuntu-minimal as manually installed, it still went and erased a ton of stuff.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: I would much rather be asked to enter in an extra password then to leave the keyring unsecured. that's me though :)
<alankila> including crucial system packages. It even removed itself. Fail.
<airtonix> EBC99, if you have an english based ubuntu question, then get on with it.
<IdleOne> airtonix: please be nice. there is a language barrier going on here with EBC99 we gave them the !es info. consider they may be new to irc and not fully understand how to use it
<EBC99> What do you want to say with see me a private message??
<IdleOne> EBC99: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EBC99> I knoww
<EBC99> I'm just here because nobody talk me in the spanish channel
<IdleOne> EBC99: ok then please ask a question about ubuntu. this is not a "chat channel"
<EBC99> Then
<EBC99> What is this??
<IdleOne> EBC99: this channel is for technical support concerning Ubuntu
<EBC99> Ohhh
<EBC99> I dont was know itr
<EBC99> Im in the school computer
<IdleOne> Now you do :)
<airtonix> ...
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: deleting the key worked ... I just had to re-enter the WEP key in for the wireless network and re-setup the unsafe storage thing ... now its working again .. :) thanks
<EBC99> A
 * Dr_Willis sends zetheroo  the bill
<jurgster> hi all, who knows the format of autostart files http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: haha ... I'll hold your hand if you want :P
<PomkaLK> Hello, What filemanagers are there?
<Dr_Willis> PomkaLK:  several dozen if not more...
<VCoolio> PomkaLK: a lot, what features do you want?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh btw I also made the wifi connection available to all users ... dunno if that helped ...
<jrib> jurgster: read the standard for .desktop files, but why do you care?
<IdleOne> zetheroo: surely helps all the users
<Nubstah> Hello :) After the Ubuntu updatemanager ran and installed some updates, I can't startup my computer normally. All I get is a black screen. I then shutdown the computer and start it up again, and i get the a list where I can choose diffrent versions. The newest ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-20 is the one who gives me a black screen. If I start up in ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-19 then it start up normal. Anyone got a possible solution or reason f
<Nubstah> or this problem?
<jurgster> jrib have done but it dont seem to help with autostart files
<zetheroo> IdleOne: ha ... of which there is only one ... me :)
<jrib> jurgster: can you answer my question?
<AlienDK> I don't like myself
<Brenna> ?DCC SEND FREENODEISFILLEDWITHDICKLICKERS 0 0 0
<EBC99> I have a problem. When I enter the chat, something tells me that I must connect to something, and too costly to come to speak, and, really, not today as I entered
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<zetheroo> another issue: I have a data partition on this machine and am asked for my admin password every time I want to mount it
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<IdleOne> EBC99: you need to identify with nickserv to be able to chat in most channels on this network
<sayaga> hola
<jurgster> i am trying to get my removable drive to autostart a menu program, as i have it doing in windows with pstart.
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, UUID=131f8acc-f4ae-4358-abf2-9f8223454607 /media/backup ext3 defaults 0 0 is this gonna give any errors? cause i used this on fstab to mount my drive and it works fine for the moment
<sayaga> gibst jemand aus asien hier?
<jrib> jurgster: so you want something to happen when you plug in the drive, right?  *Not* on login?
<IdleOne> !english | sayaga
<ubottu> sayaga: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jrib> !who | jurgster
<ubottu> jurgster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  if it works it works.. I think the last 2 #'s are some how used when the disks gets auto fscked.  if you set them right. the system can fsck  2 differnt hard drives at the same time..,  but other then that.  looks tood
<sayaga> hi all
<AlienDK> Hi
<EBC99> Oh...thanks,about I understand it
<sayaga> 9warm greeting from indo
<sayaga> just wanna know
<sayaga> which the best
<sayaga> slax
<Stargaze> jurgster, please check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sayaga> or debian
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, the last 2 #'s ?
<IdleOne> !best | sayaga
<ubottu> sayaga: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jurgster> jrib that is right
<sayaga> just for wi-fi hack
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  yea the 0 0  - sime times you see 0 1 or somthing. I cant recall  much more then that it affexts fscking and somthign else.
<jrib> jurgster: so that document has nothing to do with what you want to accomplish.  You should read "writing udev rules"
<IdleOne> sayaga: in that case windows
<EBC99> I think what happened was I could not remember the name of the channel, so could not enter.
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, should i keep it 0 0 , or set it at 0 2 ?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  may as well leave it - i doubt if it matters mch
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  somthing to look into some day
<jrib> jurgster: pysdm is a graphical program that has some support for managing udev rules as well, but it's not necessary
<jurgster> jrib well when i read the document it seemed to give me the idea that is what i was looking for but gave me no layout answers
<jrib> jurgster: it's not.  autostart just starts things when you login
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, thanks man you helped me change my backup drive from fat to a good file system :)
<suro> ciao a tutti
<jurgster> jrib have you got a link?
<IdleOne> hello suro
<jrib> jurgster: just put "writing udev rules" in google, should be first hit
<EBC99> Im bored =(
<Gangrel> btw is it normal to loose aroud 48Gb for ext3 fs?
<IdleOne> EBC99: /join #ubuntu-offtopic lots of fun people there
<rsk> Gangrel what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  5% is reserved by default.. thats chanangeable
<EBC99> IdleOne:Are you a robot or a relly person??
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  tune2fs command can change it to some other %
<the_real_dave> Gangrel: you can change the reserved amount to get more space back.
<IdleOne> EBC99: I ask myself the same question all the time
<OerHeks> formatting could take 7%
<EBC99> o.o
<Gangrel> Dr_willis, well i think it doesn't matter that much
<EBC99> Do you wanna say you are a robot?
<jurgster> jrib thanks i look it up now
<the_real_dave> Gangrel: If it's your root drive though, you should leave it, to give the system space to write if it gets locked up
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  not when your driv4es are 40% full.. when they get 90% then its time to worry
<IdleOne> EBC99: I am a real person.
<llutz> Gangrel: by default will be 5% for root reservered, stupid today
<EBC99> Ohhh...O.K
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  i set mine tobe 1%
<EBC99> You are so clever
<EBC99> You like a lot the informatic no??
<Gangrel> can you help me do it? it is my backup drive so it is fine to mess with it a bit
<llutz> Gangrel: man tune2fs (-m)
<neotrix> hi all
<Oli``> llutz (and everybody talking about EXT reservations) is that only on the main system partition or all partitions? I have quite a few I use just for storing large files (and thus don't really need reserves for root).
<the_real_dave> Gangrel: use sudo fdisk -l to find the drive number
<IdleOne> EBC99: si quieres charlar por favor entra in #ubuntu-offtopic por Ingles o #ubuntu-es
<the_real_dave> Gangrel: then sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/whatever to change to 1% reserved
<Gangrel> the_real_dave done
<EBC99> Okay
<neotrix> i have problem
<IdleOne> thank you
<llutz> Oli``: it's mkfs.ext3-default for all filesystems
<EBC99> Idleone:Do you speak spanish?
<IdleOne> EBC99: si guay pero no mames.
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  that does NOT take affect till teh fs is remounted. (or just reboot)
<EBC99> guay??
<llutz> Oli``: mkfs cannot know how you will use the filesystem being created. so use mkfs.ext3 -m0   in future
<Gangrel> thanks a lot ppl :)
<Oli``> llutz: So 5% of my 4.5TB array is reserved overhead. Awesome! Is tune2fs dangerous?
<the_real_dave> Gangrel: no prob mate :)
<neotrix> i like to open port 6667 for user to connecte in ircd in to my computer
<llutz> Oli``: shouldn't be
<Oli``> llutz: okidoke - thanks for your help
<the_real_dave> Oli``: if that array is your system drive, you should leave it be, to give the system space to write if it locks up. Otherwise, no
<IdleOne> neotrix: you need to open the port on your router and forward to your servers ip
<neotrix> yes
<llutz> Oli``: 1% on system-fs should be more than fine today
<piojunbabia> good night people... dizzy....
<Oli``> the_real_dave: I really meant is there any concievable chance that using it will somehow break up the RAID5 array, toss my data into Mount Doom, and make me cry like a little girl
<IdleOne> neotrix: portforwarding.com can help you with that
<lungan> Having som trouble with a file, my light sensor. I have to turn the file ls_switch to value 0 every time i reboot the computer, is there anyway to get this file to the value 0 automatic?
<neotrix> thanks
<IdleOne> neotrix: no problem
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  could put a command in /etc/rc.local
<the_real_dave> Oli``: I can't remember if it works on arrays to be honest. I think you'd have to change each drive then rebuild the array. Are you using mdadm or a hardware raid?
<neotrix> but IdleOne  port is open in roter and in ubuntu  i cant to connecte
<Oli``> the_real_dave: mdadm
<Oli``> the_real_dave: but this reservation sounds like it's inside the allocated EXT partition
<IdleOne> neotrix: then you did something wrong maybe
<alankila> the_real_dave: use tune2fs on the md, not on the individual components.
<lungan> Dr_Willis, What command? The files name is "ls_switch" and only contains one number, every time i reboot it contains "1" but I want it to have "0"
<alex88_> hi guys, this is my point, i've a pc with 10.04 installed, it was working fine, then i've installed windows on other partition, reinstalled grub with bootcd's grub-install, now when i try to boot into ubuntu after it says /dev/sda1 clean bla bla bla and the boot stops
<alankila> As a proof:
<alankila> $ sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/md0
<alankila> Setting reserved blocks percentage to 1% (24438 blocks)
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  you could do somthing like 'echo "0" > /path/to/that/file'
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  how are you changeeing it now?
<IdleOne> neotrix: please ask your questions in the channel so that others can help and also benefit from the answers
<the_real_dave> Oli``: I don't think it will damage it. I cant remember it damaging mine.
<llutz> Oli``: if you want less than 1% use "tune2fs -r  <blocks>"
<lungan> Dr_Willis, I open the file with gedit via root, and then change the value, it keeps saying that I can't change the value to that but when I click "save anyway" it works
<IdleOne> neotrix: and NO I will not config your router. YOU are the admin and should never let anybody else have access to your router :)
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  thats a nasty way
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  the shell is our friend. :)
<IdleOne> neotrix: if you are planning on running a ircd you will need to learn how to do these things yourself. it is not as hard as you may think, just takes some time and effort to learn :)
<lungan> Dr_Willis, Yep but I'm pretty noob on that, I will read about shell later, but for the moment should I just add 'echo "0" > /path/to/that/file' in the(what was the file again?) file
<knums> lungan, that is what linux make different to windows ... linux has a shell
<neotrix> okey i test
<IdleOne> good
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  /etc/rc.local (no single quotes around the command either)
<lungan> knums, But I don't even know  what a shell is =)
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  but i dont know the path.. be sure to use teh right one
<Dr_Willis> !shell | lungan
<ubottu> lungan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<llutz> knums: windows has a (limited) shell too
<lungan> Dr_Willis, Okay will try that now
<EBC99> Bye
<knums> llutz, the cmd in windows is no shell ... its horrable,
<alankila> knums: try powershell, then.
<llutz> knums: FUD
<lazy^> Evening, i'm running CUPSD on my home-server. When i'm trying to print from my desktop debian, printing app prompts Authentication screen. I've allowed printing from LAN's ip-addresses. Where i can disable this authentication screen ?
<ozzzzysh> Hey.. I'm having trouble getting my sound input to work on my HP lappy.. I'm using some linuxant drivers to get the speakers to work correctly, as the out of the box ones left me with a working headphone jack and input..
<ozzzzysh> But no speakers.. lol
<alex88_> hi guys, this is my point, i've a pc with 10.04 installed, it was working fine, then i've installed windows on other partition, reinstalled grub with bootcd's grub-install, now when i try to boot into ubuntu after it says /dev/sda1 clean bla bla bla and the boot stops
<IdleOne> alex2423: #ubuntu+1
<Kevina> alex2423: #ubuntu+1
<alex88_> IdleOne: me?
<IdleOne> oh yes :)
<IdleOne> tab fail
<grzela> keep waitnig
<knums> alankila, yes i could, but y should i use this. i need .NET for good skripts. so i also can write c# or any other program ... there is no simple skript-language like bash/ksh/csh
<alex88_> IdleOne: oh, tnx.. =) btw, no responseon that
<alankila> knums: how about vbs? I don't really know that much about microsoft technologies, but I imagine Microsoft does have some kind of scripting language equivalents these days.
<woodyjlw> :) been playing with ubuntu 10.04 for almost a week now and I have a 200m ati card in this laptop and so far wake and suspend work perfect and even the graphics seen much better........this is most stable ubuntu I have ever used.....hope it stays this good for final release!  :)
<IdleOne> alex88_: got to be patient, people are not always around.
<ozzzzysh> #ubuntu+1 :)
<grzela> ubuntu 10.04?
<IdleOne> !lucid | grzela
<Zeonisis> Can I play sound in the tty?
<ubottu> grzela: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<arkrost> Hi! I have a problem with grub. I reinstall kubuntu and when I launched computer, I got: GRUB loading. error: nosuch disk. grub rescue>  So can anyone tell me what to do with this?
<llutz> Zeonisis: mpg321, sox
<pedro> holaa???
<grzela> oo thx :)
<alex88_> okok guys.. i'm there.. =)
<alex88_> thank you
<woodyjlw> lol its more stable for me then any other linux I ever used
<Zeonisis> sergio_: explain?
<warddr> arkrost, you can run update-grub
<pedro> holaa???
<ozzzzysh> Hey.. I'm having trouble getting my sound input to work on my HP lappy.. I'm using some linuxant drivers to get the speakers to work correctly, as the out of the box ones left me with a working headphone jack and input.. But no speakers.. lol
<knums> alankila, i tried vbs ... its okay. but i don't spend much time in it. my skripts at this moment only in 'batch' ...
<pedro> coño alguien habla español??
<IdleOne> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<grzela> a polaków tutaj nie ma? :)
<alvi> hola
<Javi> a
<alvi> hola
<IdleOne> !es | alvi
<ubottu> alvi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zeonisis> So... what are those programs again?
<alvi> aqui hay algien del pua
<IdleOne> ok we need to teach ubottu to auto respond to hola/ola :)
<llutz> Zeonisis: scroll back
<Zeonisis> Can't
<dj_segfault> I am trying to diagnose some of the problems with sound, Ubuntu, Firefox, Flash.  I tried running Firefox in debug mode, and see hundreds of "ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:724:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Too large".  I tried googling and didn't find any relevant bugs in the ubuntu bug database.  Would it be best to report this as an Ubuntu problem, PA, or FF.
<snow_usa> hmm
<snow_usa> strange
<Zeonisis> Soo... can has names of programs?
<Dr_Willis> what programs?
<snow_usa> hmm
<llutz> Zeonisis: mpg321, sox
<IdleOne> dj_segfault: I would say PA bug
<snow_usa> hmm
<dj_segfault> IdleOne: Thanks.
<snow_usa> hei
<snow_usa> IdleOne,
<onur> hi everyone
<IdleOne> snow_usa: yes?
<snow_usa> I changed the hwaddress by editing in /etc/networking/interfaces ; => /etc/init.d/network restart ;
<onur> is anyone able to manage logmein in Karmic Koala ?
<onur> 64 bit
<snow_usa> then, I can not come back to my original HWaddress
<datta> i am trying to update to firefox 3.6 in 8.10 but ended up in firefox 3.6 pre
<dj_segfault> datta: Did you mean 9:10?
<snow_usa> I have already removed the line I added to /etc/networking/interfaces ; and restart the network
<Zeonisis> How do I set volume through the command line?
<onur> yes
<snow_usa> but the HWAddress doesnt' come back !
<duffydack> I need to have have this exported everytime I bootup "VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes"  can I just add that line in /etc/rc.local as it is?
<dj_segfault> Zeonisis: alsamixer
<onur> 9.10
<onur> 9.10 x64
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  the users .bashrc may be better. theres also some system wide bashrc script in /etc/
<onur> i just need to add my ubuntu machine to my account
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  i dont think rc.local gets exported to other users
<datta> dj_segfault: no i meant 8.10
<datta> dj_segfault: i had tried ubuntuzilla and then the ppa but nothing worked fine and took me to 3.6.2 pre
<onur> is there anyone that can control ubuntu home pc from office using logmein - thats what i am trying to do....
<onur> i just need to add my ubuntu machine to my logmein account
<Nubstah> Hello :) After the Ubuntu updatemanager ran and installed some updates, I can't startup my computer normally. All I get is a black screen. I then shutdown the computer and start it up again, and i get the a list where I can choose diffrent versions. The newest ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-20 is the one who gives me a black screen. If I start up in ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-19 then it start up normal. Anyone got a possible solution or reason f
<Nubstah> or this problem?
<dj_segfault> datta: I don't know for sure, but I think it's reasonable to assume that a release that old would have incompatible libraries with the latest FF
<Flynsarmy> How can i temporarily mount a windows share? The tuturoaisl if ind online all say to modify fstab but id on't want it there permanently
<Dr_Willis> Flynsarmy:  you can use the mount command and do it on a 1 time basis.. of course the gnome file manager can also access them
<datta> dj_segfault: but can you tell me how to uninstall and take me back to firefox 3 the deafault of ubuntu 8.10?
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, ah..  so just adding that line at the end of bashrc will set it when I login?
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  it should
<brontosaurusrex> Zeonisis: http://vivapinkfloyd.blogspot.com/2008/07/13-command-line-tools-for-audio-on.html
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, how can I check that it has?
<onur> :(
<dj_segfault> datta: You should be able to use Synaptic to remove it.  Command line would work too, but with Synaptic you can search for Firefox so you can see you're removing everything.  Then reinstall firefox from Synaptic and it should give you the right verison.
<onur> no one is dealing logmein ?
<sernylan> Isn't rezound supposed to import mp3?  Says so in the Software Center description, and seems like it did when previously installed.
<osotogari> I am having a problem with ssh and a new install of ubuntu over my wireless lan. Access is very intermittent and slow. Has anyone seen this before?
<grzela> I was having this too
<huglester> Hello guys. after I installed the custom kernel 2.6.33. When system starts  I get:ifdown: failed to lock statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied. If I do for example: /etc/init.d/cron start I get this error:  "/usr/sbin/cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 32524: Function not implemented". Can someone point me what shoudl I do? Thank you very much
<grzela> and it won't pass
<sernylan> I'm suspecting it has to do with the "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" I'm getting from aptitude.
<huglester> I've tried a many sollutions on google, but none help
<julio> hi all
<julio> i'm having an issue with alt+tab
<julio> suddenly stopped working (the last thing i installed was awesome...)
<Hellhound666> can anybody help me with my prob?
<julio> i've checked different compiz plugins that do switch windows with no luck
<osotogari> anyone know how i can get greetings on the terminal in ubuntu like what happens when i open the terminal in linux mint?
<julio> the only advance was that now i see a pop-up window with the preview of the current one
<Hellhound666> netgear cg814wg I'm connected to usb and I need support software for it.
<Hellhound666> wtf
<julio> Hellhound666, what?
<sernylan> osotogari, like fortunes?
<Hellhound666> can this be seen?
<ikonia> Hellhound666: yes
<Hellhound666> No I can't see the chat now
<lars_> Hello :) After the Ubuntu updatemanager ran and installed some updates, I can't startup my computer normally. All I get is a black screen. I then shutdown the computer and start it up again, and i get the a list where I can choose diffrent versions. The newest ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-20 is the one who gives me a black screen. If I start up in ubuntu, linux 2.6.32-19 then it start up normal. Anyone got a possible solution or reason for
<lars_> this problem?
<Hellhound666> dunno that was weird
<ikonia> !indo linux-image
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ikonia> lars_: as you can see 2.6.31.20.33 is the latest linux kernel for ubuntu, you must be using a different repo, eg: proposed
<xray7224> brb :)
<osotogari> @ sernylan: yeah is that what the package is called?
<Hellhound666> ikonia:  I was just wondering if there was a way I could login to by router or do something with it via usb
<Hellhound666> ikonia:  I can't login to the router
<ikonia> Hellhound666: that's nothing to do with ubuntu - contact your router vendor/support
<sernylan> osotogari, fortune or fortunes, one of the two.
<osotogari> ill search for that so
<Stargaze> lars_bauer, check http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/News/Kernel-2.6.33-Is-Completed
<Hellhound666> just wondering if anybody knew of any good software that can manage cale modems.  It's showing up when I type lsusb
<Stargaze> lars, check http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/News/Kernel-2.6.33-Is-Completed
<IdleOne> Hellhound666: search for your router/model and default password or how to reset the router
<julio> Hellhound666, you want to log to the routers web interface?
<ikonia> Hellhound666: cable modems are not routers, which do you have a cable modem or a router
<Hellhound666> wtf it was displayed as netgear now Primax???
<Hellhound666> it's a cable modem/router
<Hellhound666> sorry
<ikonia> Hellhound666: please stop using the phrase "wtf" we know what it means and don't need to see it
<airtonix> ...
<Hellhound666> ikonia:  sorry
<Stargaze> lars, see also = http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=132634
<julio> Hellhound666, go to where it is located and look for brand and model...
<osotogari> @ sernylan: thanks
<IdleOne> airtonix: the ... is that a anti idle script thingy or just a passive agressive way of saying you dislike the rules of the channel?
<airtonix> Hellhound666, apt-cache search is your frienf
<julio> under the device
<sernylan> osotogari, no prob.
<artur__> allo narod
<osotogari> So anyone know how to solve a very slow ssh connection over my lan? I have read something about DNS names
<airtonix> IdleOne, no its a multitude of !enter !language !ot !apt
<artur__> kto esti  tut?
<IdleOne> airtonix: ok so the latter
<nibbler> osotogari, its only slow for logging in, or also when already connected?
<qetuR> hey! im trying to remove "recent docuemnts" from my activities panel, is their anyway to do that in "gnome-shell"?
<ikonia> osotogari: poor reverse dns is sometimes a factor in poor ssh reponse
<Hellhound666> Hey thanks airtonix, ikonia, IdleOne and julio.  I'll see what I can come up with.
<airtonix> IdleOne, no neither.
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<sernylan> What causes "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" errors?  Mostly what I've found on the topic is people asking about it three years ago.
<julio> Hellhound666, no prob, altough i haven't understood what the problem was :p
<osotogari> nibbler: both at the login and during a session
<lars_> ikonia: i wrote wrong.. the one that screw up is 2.6.31-20 and not 2.6.32-20
<julio> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<osotogari> ikonia: even in a network with on 1 or other computers on the lan
<nibbler> osotogari, so what is your bandwith if you do a scp for example? other protocols perform better? if its also slow after login DNS issues are basically ruled out
<Enchilada> Can you guys see in your package manager which version of pdfcrop you can get? I'm looking for v. 1.5
<Enchilada> The only thing I can google for is v0.2 or something
<Enchilada> supposedly there is 1.5 to be found in some linux package managers
<ikonia> osotogari: yes
<pjammer> ps3 installs anyone?
<ikonia> pjammer: what about the m
<ikonia> them ?
<pjammer> wpa2 ain't working
<pjammer> out of the box/fresh install
<ikonia> pjammer: define ain't working ?
<jaik> Hi - how do I write a Symbol from ASCI, using the ALT key? I tried ALT-KEY + numer, but that didn't work :(
<pjammer> icon says "Connected" there is no green 'bars'.  no errors no nothing.
<osotogari> Just got a "software caused connection abort" message on my ssh session through puty
<ikonia> pjammer: probably a dhcp server not giving an address, as connected means connected
<Pelo> jaik, been trying to figure that one out for 4 years,  use the caracter map in accessories
<pjammer> ikonia: so you think it's working but i ain't getting the addy
<ikonia> pjammer: one option yes
<jaik> Pelo: never heared about that
<pjammer> i just need some google fu ikonia so thanks for that.  did you install it?
<pjammer> or do you have it installed
<brontosaurusrex> osotogari: so you can try an ip based connection to rule out the dns ?
<ikonia> pjammer: I've used it in the past, but find it a big pointless waste of time
<lars_> How come that 2.6.31-20 is giving me a black screen when i try to start up... ? If I restart in 2.6.31-19 it starts up normal...
<Hellhound666> julio:  trying to modify the firmware can't do it through logging into the router
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: doesn't rule out reverse dns
<pjammer> what you don't like a system with 256MB of ram? :-)
<ProUbuntu> HELP. I have tried to install UNR 9.10 in many ways on Eee PC1000H and NO Sucess. In Others PC no problem. HELP
<osotogari> brontosaurusrex: i connected using ip address, no hostname
<goldenfox> hello everyone
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: ic
<Hellhound666> only the ISP is able to push firmware updates I'm trying to figure out a way to do it myself.
<goldenfox> I hate to ask this but I need your advice, where can I find a decent software appliance for mail server?
<ikonia> Hellhound666: that's not an ubuntu issue then
<ikonia> Hellhound666: contact your ISP or use another channel
<Pelo> ProUbuntu, more info about what is going on would probably be helpfull
<Stargaze> lars_, i wasn't even able to use 31-20, it was deleted immediately
<Hellhound666> just looking for possible software
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: disable routers dns service?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: errr no, just make sure ssh isn't set to use dns for reverse look ups
<Martin30> hi, does anybody know how to set refresh rate for monitor higher than 85Hz in ubuntu 9.10?
<Hellhound666> Ok general question will flashing firmware possibly reset the router to default settings?
<ikonia> Hellhound666: we can't support that, contact your ISP please
<Dr_Willis> Hellhound666:  yes.
<Hellhound666> ok sorry
<Hellhound666> thank you thank you that's what I needed to know
<ProUbuntu> I made  USB installation that I have prepared in other computer with a live CD
<lars_> Stargaze: How do I delete it? The autoupdater installed it for me i think... I havent installed it maunally though
<Stargaze> Martin30, try System > prfefernces > Display
<Stargaze> lars_, i have script for it but am not allowed to recommend it here
<tamale1> hello all, my mouse is way too sensitive even after turning it down all the way.. how can I fix this?
<Martin30> Stargaze: I tried that, but it offers only 85 Hz, but my monitor is capable of 120 at this resolution
<Stargaze> lars_, better keep the old kernel, if the new does not work
<kroson> does ctrl+alt+backspace work in ubuntu, or something similar?
<kroson> to restart x?
<airtonix> kroson, yes
<ikonia> !nozp > kroson
<ikonia> !nozap > kroson
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  latest X releses defaultes to that being disabled
<Stargaze> kroson, you can reactivate it in the keyboard shortcut settings
<kroson> hmm
<kroson> so there is no command to restart x?
<kroson> by default?
<soUPERMan> how do i restart a process?
<ikonia> !dontzap > kroson
<ubottu> kroson, please see my private message
<kroson> thanks ikonia  :)
<soUPERMan> ubottu: How do i restart a process
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  'sudo service gdm restart'   can do it I think
<kroson> lol
<Dr_Willis> soUPERMan:  clarify wht you mean
<soUPERMan> thanks Dr_Willis
<lars_> I would like to keep the old kernel - but im pretty new in ubuntu/linux - so I dont know how to make the 31-19 kernel default - anyhow.. why has the 31-20 kernel been downloaded to my system, when it doesnt work?
<lars_> so many questions :)
<kroson> Dr_Willis: the problem i have is in lucid, first time system starts, the X server crashes, needs a restart, its a bug
<soUPERMan> Dr_Willis: i wanna restart conky without passing a kill signal then manually restart it, how do i do that?
<echa> hi, i just install 10.04 as an upgrade, now nautilus doesn't start. it just flashes "starting file manager" in task bar
<echa> anyone seen this behaviour?
<brontosaurusrex> soUPERMan: man conky ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<xangua> !lucid | echa
<ubottu> echa: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Stargaze> mornig? almost 4pm here :)
<soUPERMan> brontosaurusrex: getting nothin
<kroson> im going to test
<soUPERMan> ok, forget about that, what bout restarting x.org server
<lars_> Stargaze: hmm.. how do I keep the old kernel? Can i make 31-19 default so it doesnt start in 31-20?
<Stargaze> lars_, if you are not certain, do not use it!!
<Dr_Willis> soUPERMan:  the conky docs tell the proper command to restart it.
<erUSUL> !lucid | echa
<ubottu> echa: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<brontosaurusrex> soUPERMan: how about '"killall -SIGUSR1 conky"' ? http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<erUSUL> echa: ouch sorry; somebody already did that ;)
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  it pays to read the docs :) I always make a 'restartconky' alias that does that
<soUPERMan> Dr_Willis: yeah, i should do the alias thing :P, thanx
 * soUPERMan going to eat
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: sure
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: reading docs, that's like ummm anti American or something
<brontosaurusrex> i refuse to read anything about cups thought
<Stargaze> isegrim, van den vos reynaerde!! :)
<lars_> I am certain that my computer start up in 31-20. I am certain that it doesnt start up but gives me a black screen. I am certain that 31-19 works when I choose to start up in that. But I am not certain how to make my system start up in 31-19 again, so I dont have to restart my computer twice in order to get to the screen where I can select 31-19 to start up the computer.... *cry* I just want my computer to start up properly :)
<switchgirl> hi
<^Willie^> ola !
<switchgirl> i need to do a NFS install over LAN can anyone help i dont have a clue
<^Willie^> someone here who can tell me about the current gdm theme`s ?
<IdleOne> lars_: uninstall 31-20 and it will use the next available kernel
<erUSUL> !install | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<switchgirl> !es ^Willie^
<^Willie^> es ?
<^Willie^> ehh dutch ;)
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:  you mean you need to do a 'net install' ?
<lars_> IdleOne: I would if I knew where to uninstall it :)
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  tell you what about it?
<IdleOne> switchgirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<^Willie^> but what i need to do is create an custom login manager for X that will run an app in kiosk mode
<switchgirl> yes i have a eeepc that doesnt support chain load booting bu i tried to get it to chainload via grub2
<IdleOne> switchgirl: that should get you going
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:   You can make gdm login as a specific user
<erUSUL> lars_: Synaptic search for linux-image or 2.6.31-20
<IdleOne> lars_: From Synaptic Package manager
<IdleOne> linux-kernel search
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: true i have tested that but i do not want to load metacity
 * Stargaze note to self: don't recommend kernel script anymore
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  make a desktop item /gdm session to load whatever you want
<_dreamy> hello, i whould like to install kopete and it requires alot of kde packages.. id just like to ask.. may the installation of those packages somehow slow down my system ? .. its performance ?
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: i`m thinking about just try uninstall gnome and try it via xdm but no clue how that is working if it come`s to non default usage
<kroson> ctrl alt bckspace worked
<kroson> but id like to be able to use it from the login screen
<kroson> is there a way?
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: yes but the customer do not want some desktop env running in the back
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  theres no need to Uninstall gnome.  make a new whatever.desktop  item that runs EXACTLY what you want
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: and i have seen it is posible but then i get some 300x400 pixel screen
<Dr_Willis> Gnome will NOT be running if you dont tell it to
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: but it slows down the bootup process ;)
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  err.. No it wont.
<Dr_Willis> if gnome never gets loaded.. its not going to slow it down
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: or is it an 10 sec programmed delay in the gdm theme ?
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  ive never seen a 10 sec delay.
<Stargaze> my gnome loads in about 1 minute
<Dr_Willis> You dont have to use gdm if you dont want to. You could make rc.local do a 'startx' as whatever user you wanted
<milon> mln
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: hmmzz before the desktop loads you se an red screen with 3 stage lights and some moving sprite in the middle here in vmware it is 2 sec native on my customers quadcore intel box 10 sec :S
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:   you can disable xsplash if youwanted also.
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: yes just startx and get the empty x session screen is enough i dont need more then that :D
<flyingbuzz> Hi, I have question in this case. Why does keyring always ask admin password if I don't use gdm?
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  alter the rc.local to run  'su startx' or somthing like that.. if you really wanted to. I dont see much point in it
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  time tolearn  how to confiogure things then. make a .xinitrc
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, does that decrease the boot time?
<Dr_Willis> by default here it loads the default  desktop last i tried it.
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  depends.. I dont worry about it to much
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: do you know some info source about these stuff? since i`m an gentoo linux user i`m always seeking in loops where are my files for example /etc/init.d have confg files in etc/conf.d and on ubuntu it is etc/init .. ;)
<Dr_Willis> 30 sec boot time on a machine that gets 30+ days Uptime.. not worth  me worrying about
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | ^Willie^
<ubottu> ^Willie^: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<^Willie^> that did costh me an hour already :p forum's users point others to gconf-edit and i need bare script ;)
<Dr_Willis> startx normally runs .xinitrc or .Xsession these days.. thats old-skool stuff
<rascal999> I'm looking into network authentication, doesn't have to support windows auth, any suggestions that allow network login and designated hd space?
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: thmx reading
<flyingbuzz> anybody?
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: jup but i whas missing some stuff in xinitrc :S
<Dr_Willis> then add it...
<Dr_Willis> You just implied you wanted total control.. you got it.
<lars_> Thanks guys. It helped uninstalling it from synaptic :) weee
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: i can trust ubuntu on that ? no modified scripts ?
<Take0n> Hello room. Could someone please tell me how I can make custom commands in ubuntu? I mean, I have a bash script which I want to execute from wherever I am and not have to go to its location or use full path to run it.. I also dont want to run it as ./name but just name bla bla. is it possible and if it is, how? thank you
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  clarify what you mean.
<llutz> Take0n: place it at /usr/local/bin for all users, or ~/bin for you
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  trival.. make a bin dir. in your users home.. it will get added to the path
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: i know xorg and gnome as fetch source code and run compiler then config .. ubuntu is like debian precompiled but surprising me with doing stuff difrent
 * Dr_Willis thinks ubuntu needs to default to haveing a bin dir.
<Dr_Willis> ^Willie^:  they tweak stuff - yes.
<Take0n> thanks guys! Dr_Willis u mean lk mkdir bin in ~?
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: so i have to accept the ubuntu methods somehow
<^Willie^> ;)
<surial> I've got an ubuntu server that, on entirely random occasions, switches to what appears to be DHCP-assigned IP address. /etc/network/interfaces rather clearly states that it should use a static IP address. Whatever could be causing this?
<llutz> Take0n: "mkdir ~/bin && cp yourscripts* ~/bin" and re login then
<erUSUL> Take0n: mkdir ~/bin ; cp script ~/bin/
<Take0n> I already have a folder bin there just didnt know it could be used that way!!
<Take0n> one last question and I will stop bothering you. do I have to re-login everytime I add a script or just once if there were no bin folder and I created one?
<Stargaze> brb, try to decrease boot speed
<VCoolio> Take0n: just restart your terminal in this case is ok I think
<Take0n> oh nice
<llutz> Take0n: no if you alread have a bin-dir, no relogin needed at all, it should be in your PATH (echo $PATH)
<llutz> VCoolio: no need
<Take0n> thank you
<Take0n> yeap it is =)
<wangside137> Hey guys, is there an ETA on Ubuntu 10.4?  I'm waiting for its release, so I can reinstall the OS on my server
<kellyh> surial: when you installed did you select dhcp from the installer? i can't remember how but i had a similar problem once with a debian server doing something similar, i think i ended up removing the dhcpclient application/configs in the end
<kroson> ppl do you know any way to restart X from the login screen?
<llutz> Take0n: so just copy your scripts there
<surial> kellyh: Maybe. This box is, oh boy, many years ago since I installed it.
<llutz> kroson: alt-sysreq-k
<surial> kellyh: What's the magic apt-get reconfigure key?
<kroson> llutz: what is the sysreq-k key?
<IdleOne> kroson: the print screen key
<kellyh> wangside137: april 2010 sometime, sposed to be about 29th i think?
<IdleOne> SysRq
<kroson> ah ok i found it
<kroson> ill try it brb
<dan_> does anyone know what shell is, and if so does ubuntu have shell?
<kellyh> surial: sorry i don;t know off hand, i just iirc commented out anything in the dhcp client config file
<erUSUL> dan_: sh is dash and login shelñls are bash
<erUSUL> dan_: sh is dash and login shells are bash
<surial> kellyh: Where's that?
<dan_> erUSUL, care to elaborate?
<kroson> IdleOne: that key is working as prtscr
<kroson> how do i change it to work as Sysrq?
<llutz> kroson: alt-sysreq-k
<erUSUL> dan_: elaborate your question; what do you want to know ?
<llutz> kroson: 3 keys together
<dan_> erUSUL does ubuntu have shell?
<kellyh> surial: looks to be in /etc/dhcp3 on this ubuntu netbook,
<IdleOne> kroson: you need to hold down alt key, sysrq key and K at the same time
<erUSUL> dan_: all unix system do have a shell
<dan_> erUSUL how do i access it?
<erUSUL> !cli | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jiohdi> what does a sysrq key do?
<llutz> jiohdi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<erUSUL> jiohdi: it depends on what key you press "k" kills all userspace programs
<IdleOne> jiohdi: it has magical powers that nobody is really certain about. When combined with alt and K it makes your pc go poof and come back
<kroson_> IdleOne: thanks it worked
<^Willie^> Dr_Willis: hmmzz i do need to dig some more info about the current X config :S somehow afther removing gdm from the default display manager it still starts gdm whith startx ... so guess uninstall those and apt-get x and look from there how to build it up
<IdleOne> kroson_: sure thing ++ to llutz  also :)
<kroson_> in lucid my x server crashes the first time it is initialized
<jiohdi> is that like control alt backspace
<jiohdi> in debian?
<kroson_> so i have to restart it every time i restart my computer
<IdleOne> kroson_: #ubuntu=1 for support with Lucid
<erUSUL> jiohdi: no
<kroson_> and this command is realy helpful
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 sorry
<kroson_> IdleOne: im there too, but my doubt is related to all ubuntu's, so asked in both channels
<daniela> ola
<daniela> ola
<IdleOne> !es | daniela
<ubottu> daniela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daniela> ola
<kroson_> IdleOne: lucid is looking very good
<erUSUL> daniela: portuguese/brasil?
<surial> There's an /etc/dhcp3 dir, but dhcp-client isn't installed, neither is udhcpc.
<surial> okay, apt-get -s remove dhcp3-client suggests it'll remove "ubuntu-base". I'm guessing that would be a bad thing.
<Stargaze> my menu.lst has magically disappeared
<xen> hey m trying to install alpine...  its a .deb package and once i run it.... an error displays.... "Dependency is not satisfiable: libldap2 (>= 2.1.17-1)
<xen> " plzz help me....
<kellyh> surial: no that doesnt sound like a good thing
<Guest13914> hello
<^Willie^> xen: looks like a pretty clear message to me
<unop> surial,  why do you want to remove it?
<kellyh> surial: is there a dhclient.conf file in /etc/dhcp3?
<xen> yea wat is to be done.. plzz help me
<xen> m new to linux
<^Willie^> xen: the message tell`s you you need libldap to be installed and a version atleast 2.1.17-1
<Stargaze> xen, don't say plz, say 'hints & tips?'
<xen> rite
<^Willie^> those things are basics
<xen> reite.... so hw do i install this..... tips n hints
<unop> Stargaze, grub2 uses a new file - grub.cfg
<^Willie^> xen man apt ?
<^Willie^> or at the desktop the package manager
<erUSUL> xen: sudo aptitude install alpine does not work for you ?
<EMABrad> So I'm trying to sync my iTouch 3.1.2 using Ubuntu.  I see that there are several packages and drivers that I need to install, but I need help installing one of them.  I've always had trouble installing .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 files.  How can I do this?
<Stargaze> unop, i just found it :)
<Guest13914> hm I have one question... where I can find config files for zsnes emulator in ubuntu? :P
<^Willie^> lol
<erUSUL> xen: or using Synaptic System->Admin,,,->Synaptic
<erUSUL> !ipod | EMABrad
<ubottu> EMABrad: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xen> hey... i used sudo apt -get install alpine..... this was an easy way... but i dont knw where alpine's been installd.....
<Guest13914> I have some problem with runing of zsnes emulator... I need to make some changes in config files... but i dont knwo how to find them
<abhi_nav> hellow
<xen> bump
<abhi_nav> ??
<abhi_nav> xen: type alpine
<abhi_nav> xen: in terminal
<Stargaze> brb, messing with grub :)
<airtonix> EMABrad, google = http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ipod-touch-3g-sync-over-usb-without-jailbraking-in-ubuntu-karmic.html
<xen> abhi_nav thnxx dude... it workd
<erUSUL> xen: alpine is a console program. opena terminal emulator and run "alpine"
<abhi_nav> xen: :) Welcome
<abhi_nav> !alpine
<abhi_nav> what is alpine?
<abhi_nav> xen?
<erUSUL> abhi_nav: a mail client
<erUSUL> !mua
<ubottu> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read email messages. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. MUA's are required to read mail on your system and could be compared to the mail functions of Microsoft Outlook.
<abhi_nav> erUSUL: ok thnx
<xen> thnku every1.... hey for alpine to get going.... do i need to enter the smtp  server and stuffzz?
<Guest13914> ... I know that this is not critical problem but where I can find config files for Zsnes in my ubuntu? :P
<xen> abhi_nav ya tell me
<kroson_> hmm im having a problem
<xen> alpine is an email client
<kroson_> cant play mkv files
<abhi_nav> xen: yes ofcourse. (I think)
<kroson_> after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xen> i like its interface.. kind'a cool
<kroson_> only video but no sound
<kroson_> do you know a solution?
<airtonix> !enter | kroson_
<ubottu> kroson_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kroson_> with totem
<outs1d3r> guest12345:no lcuk for u m8 ;)
<xen> abhi_nav frm india
<xen> ?
<erUSUL> xen: i think that alpines needs to have postfix and fetchmail configured. why don't you use a graphical mail client like thunderbird; evolution; claws mail ???
<xen> yea..... i was just trying alpine.... i use thunderbird as a regular email-client
<cooleSache> Nur ne Kleine Frage, kennt den jemand? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3629610&id=266453492661
<guntbert> !ot | cooleSache
<ubottu> cooleSache: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stargaze> !de| cooleSache
<ubottu> cooleSache: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> xen: seems like it does support pop3/imap/smtp.
<xen> thnxx m getting it working nw
<nibbler> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<SamuelPeterson> I know this might be a dumb question, but is it possible to have ubuntu desktop and ubuntu moblin remix on the same partition so that all the files and users are the same no matter which one I boot to?
<Dr_Willis> SamuelPeterson:  you can proberly install both desktops and select teh one you want from the GDM login screen
<Stargaze> SamuelPeterson, do you have a moblin iso? if yes, where do i find it?
<Dr_Willis> SamuelPeterson:  or you could in theory share /home with the 2. but theres proberly other things to watch out for
<Shubuntu> hey guys, I installed a software that required me to copy a shell script as gcc to the usr/bin now that i've removed it and did aptitude reinstall gcc, i still can't use gcc, please help?
<SamuelPeterson> Dr_Willis, how would I find out which desktop it uses? Google failed me.
<SamuelPeterson> Stargaze: dell.com/ubuntu
<abhi_nav> Shubuntu: reinstall gcc then?
<Dr_Willis> SamuelPeterson:  i dont use moblin, so no idea how they set things up., But you could in theory install their stuff and have a gdm session that runs moblin
<abhi_nav> xen you there?
<Stargaze> Shubuntu, don't say 'plz help', say 'hints & tips plz' :)
<Shubuntu> abhi_nav, i did aptitude reinstall gcc, didn't work, did build-essential too, still didn't work
<Dr_Willis> Moblin is the kind of project that seems to radically change every other week
<abhi_nav> Shubuntu sudo apt-get install gcc
<dannek7> hey all
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, it's like our government then ;) (off-topic, sorry)
<Guest13914> hi... where can I find config files for programs in Ubuntu?
<jrib> Guest13914: be more specific
<nibbler> Guest13914, in /etc and in your homedir (systemwide and personal)
<m_tadeu> hi all
<abhi_nav> hi
<Guest13914> thx
<m_tadeu> how can I manipulate NetworkManager throught the command line?
<rooligan> do i need the new murrine version to use the "light" themes?
<comfy> hi everybody, question on left clicking for flash video, I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras package but left clicks don't work on flash video
<comfy> a way to get around it, it to right click several times, and then left click will work
<comfy> then I tried what this page says http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<dewman> hey everyone. I am trying to install nvidia drivers for a Geforce 2 mx400 on 9.10. I download the 96.43.16 from nvidia and dropped to a shell stopped gdm and ran it. Now when all i get a warning from my monitor saying that it is out of range. How can i correct this?
<Shubuntu> abhi_nav, didn't work
<comfy> but then I can't view youtube videos
<abhi_nav> !details | Shubuntu
<ubottu> Shubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<comfy> anybody have the same problem?
<Fello-> dewman: I think you have to edit the xorg.conf
<dewman> Fello-, I didnt think that 9.10 had a static xorg.conf?
<Shubuntu> as I said, gcc doesn't do anything, just sits there. no output. I can't compile anything
<dewman> Fello-, I do see one....Hmm... Ok i will see what it says
<comfy> I'm running ubuntu 9.10, and now I can either do what the page suggests and get left click on flash video, or don't do what the page says, and watch youtube videos fine
<m_tadeu> anyone? how can I use networkmanager throught the command line?
<silentx> Hey .. I want to formate my external HD .. to make ext4 .. ( I know how .. ), but i dont know how to put a password on it .. could help me or just give me hint
<dannek7> anyone here have a recommendation for a netgear router which I need to reboot every couple of days? I've done the firmware update from netgear
<Fello-> dewman: deargod i think your right
<Fello-> dewman: i'm getting old :P
<z0r> m_tadeu: tried man networkmanager?
<m_tadeu> I did....can't seem to be able to start my network with it
<Erica81new> ?
<z0r> m_tadeu: does ifconfig show your network adapter?
<alex__> hola
<silentx> Hey .. I want to formate my external HD .. to make ext4 .. ( I know how .. ), but i dont know how to put a password on it .. could help me or just give me hint
<xangua> !es | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alex__> hola
<dewman> Fello-, I looked in it, there is just hte keyboard and mouse.....Nothing about the video card.
<Erica81new> Hi gays and suckers!!!!!1111111111111
<fabio> i need to start ubuntu with the internet key plugged in order to connect... any idea why?
<alex__> yes
<alex__> i have got an idea
<abhi_nav_> Shubuntu i was disconnected repeat if you had say something
<fabio> so?
<Shubuntu> as I said, gcc doesn't do anything, just sits there. no output. I can't compile anything
<madalin> hello
<madalin> how can i automatically cleanup old kernels ?
<m_tadeu> z0r: it does
<jrib> Shubuntu: well you had a script in place of gcc.  That seems a bit strange.  What did the script do?
<abhi_nav_> Shubuntu sudo apt-get remove gcc
<Shubuntu> jrib, it ran a python thing prior to gcc, and then ran gcc
<z0r> m_tadeu: cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf <--- there should be 1 line under [managed]... what does it say?
<pralka> kluska
<m_tadeu> z0r: I'm doing "sudo NetworkManager up wlan0"...no error is displayed
<jrib> Shubuntu: did gcc work before?
<Shubuntu> yes
<pralka> hello
<jrib> Shubuntu: did gcc work with the script in place?
<Shubuntu> yes
<madalin> anyone can help me out with how to remove non-used kernels?
<jrib> Shubuntu: so just move the gcc binary back, no?  Or did the script do more?
<antonio_> irc.openjoke.org;
<Dr_Willis> madalin:  i cheat and use ubuntu-tweak's cleanup feature for that
<silentx> Is there a way to put password on External HD of type EXT4 ?? >>
<Shubuntu> i removed the script
<m_tadeu> z0r: there is nothing saying managed
<Shubuntu> i removed and purged build-essential
<Shubuntu> still no use
<z0r> m_tadeu: cat /etc/network/interfaces <--- is your wlan0 in there?
<jrib> Shubuntu: you need to reinstall gcc, not build-essential
<llutz> silentx:no, encrypt it if you need
<mkey> hey
<madalin> Dr_Willis, which one ?
<HonkingRedPanda> Whats the kinda linux equivalent to an .exe?
<z0r> fuck. SSD just crapped out again
<m_tadeu> z0r: there's no iface there....onmy [main] and [ifupdown] sections
<abhi_nav_> Shubuntu .bin
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<silentx> llutz:then if someOne tried to open it .. it asks a password ? ..
<abhi_nav_>  .bin
<jrib> HonkingRedPanda: why?
<Shubuntu> jrib, build essential is a wrapper it installs gcc too
<jrib> Shubuntu: I know this
<Shubuntu> abhi_nav_, i don't understand what your'e saying
<z0r> m_tadeu: that's nice. care to cat /etc/network/interfaces and tell me if wlan0 is there now?
<jrib> Shubuntu: purge and install gcc, this is what you have to do...
<abhi_nav_> Shubuntu sorry, that last msg was not for you
<HonkingRedPanda> jrib: just wondering
<llutz> silentx: you'll need aditional software and the password/-phrase to use it
<m_tadeu> z0r: not there either
<silentx> llutz:like?
<jrib> HonkingRedPanda: your question is to general, the answer is "an executable file" I guess.
<jrib> too
<llutz> silentx: truecrypt, ecrypt
<z0r> m_tadeu: good. because if it were, you'd need something under [ifupdown] that says managed=true.
<silentx> oky thanx
<z0r> I will be back soon. ALT+SysRq+REISUB...
<m_tadeu> z0r: I have it to false
<mkey> have windows xp  ubuntu 9.10 dual boot. any downside to dumping xp and running just 9.10?
<airtonix> mkey, facing your fear ?
<silentx> llutz: what is the best program
<mkey> like 9.10 that much
<airtonix> mkey, to be honest you didn't ask a question that propogates real answers.
<llutz> silentx: there is no "best" app, read about all that stuff and decide what fits your needs
<mkey> ok
<kroson_> mkey: just thinking what the downisde could be xD
<silentx> thnkx alot .. c yea ..
<drago_> non riesco a connettere il mio pc alla rete wireless solo se questa nn è cifrata. qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<nibbler> !it | drago_
<ubottu> drago_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<drago_> grazie ubottu!!!
<airtonix> mkey, most peoples idea of downsides to not using xp coems of cultural conditioning at school when they refer to the word processor as word instead of just a word processor
<Saint_The7> Does there will be any problems when i install ubuntu 9.04 next to Windows 7?
<sbso> hello ,everyone.
<airtonix> mkey, its also a question best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhi_nav__> hey
<mkey> gottcha
<abhi_nav__> why my xchat is contineously disconnecting?
<madalin> can anyone help me clean up old kernels on my system?
<Dr_Willis> madalin:  i cheat and use ubuntu-tweak's cleanup feature for that
<madalin> Dr_Willis, i already asked you which one. If you're reffering to computer janitor, then no, it's not cleaning anything.
<dook> My ubuntu occasionally hangs on shutdown and I have to switch the machine off manually.  I'm looking through the syslog but I really don't know what to look for- or if I maybe need to be looking somewhere else.
<abhi_nav> can you see me messeges?
<Dr_Willis> madalin:  the programs name is 'ubuntu-tweak' its an unofficial program not in the repos
<mkey> bbak
<Dr_Willis> madalin:  it has its own ppa repos
<abhi_nav> dook: same prob as that of you. may be due to over heating
<sbso> how to play the flash?
<antonio_> file
<nibbler> dook, shutdown problems are most likely not connected to overheating. your  problem is, that the syslogd might already be stopped. just shutdown and watch it on the commandline and see where it hangs
<dewman> Where would I check to see where the video drivers die when it trys to start the desktop?
<madalin> Dr_Willis, can you provide a link please ?
<m_tadeu> can anyone help me with network manager? I don't have network connection
<Dr_Willis> madalin:  id just have to google for 'ubuntu tweak' it should be the first hit.,
<madalin> I found it. Thanks!
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<dook> nibbler: when it hangs I am no longer able to switch to a console.  I'm stuck looking at my wallpaper until I shut it off.
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<nibbler> dook, start by stopping your x-session (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) and then issue "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Atomic> dook My old one did that. Never did find what was going on.
<dook> nibbler: Thanks I'll start doing that then.
<nibbler> dook, the first command will already kill your x, so be sure to have saved everything etc
<root_> if i change .profile last line from mesg n to startx am i going to break anything?
<m_tadeu> where does network manager logs the errors?
<Dr_Willis> root_:  every time you launch a shell/termianl it might try to start another X session.
<Dr_Willis> root_:  so it may not be a good idea.
<root_> i see
<llutz> also irc as root isn't a good idea
<root_> well Dr_willis my distro is booting to command line, where should i put startx?
<markcl> does using only the shell, without gui improve laptop battery life.
<Dr_Willis> root_:  figure out why gdm isent starting.. or just do 'startx' after you login
<markcl> i can live with just lynx and vim...
<llutz> markcl: every running process needs a little bit (or more) of power, so yes
<Dr_Willis> markcl:  try it and see..   I imagine it would help some. but then you may not have the various power-saving/cpu limiting tools/services running
<MikeChelen> how can a disk encrypted with the alt. cd installer be accessed?
<ross_> nick AndrewR
<markcl> llutz: would the time saved be significant?
<knums> root_, maybe your default runlevel in /etc/inittab is not 5 ?
<llutz> markcl: i doubt that
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sclimans> I am using openoffice writer and I want to add notes to a file but do so anonymously.  When I add a note, it adds my name.  How can I, for example, change the name of all notes by an author in a document?  By notes I mean, if you were to click Insert->Note
<llutz> knums: runlevel 2-5 are equal
<nibbler> MikeChelen, in the partitioning tool, make a partition for encryption
<knums> llutz, hu? explain?
<betty> salut
<llutz> knums: runlevel 2-5 are equal <- explain what part?
<MikeChelen> nibbler, the encrypted partition was already made during installation. now need to access without booting the regular system
<knums> llutz, only in ubuntu?
<root_> Dr_willis my distro was built off of ubuntu. im not even sure if is supposed to startx by default
<sclimans> I am using openoffice writer and I want to add notes to a file but do so anonymously.  When I add a note, it adds my name.  How can I, for example, change the name of all notes by an author in a document?  By notes I mean, if you were to click Insert->Note.
<llutz> knums: debian too (afaik, i have no debian with X)
<Dr_Willis> root_:  neither do we.. we cant support every ubuntu-spinnoff out there.
<betty> Is there someone who speaks french
<Dr_Willis> root_:   I cant imigine why it wouldent..
<betty> ?
<nibbler> MikeChelen, ah ok, thats pretty easy. just open it with nautilus, should pop up a password request. if not, use cryptsetup to do so (commandline)
<root_> i do not have a /etc/inittab
<shumpie> hi, I may be in the wrong place.. maybe someone can tell me the right place in that case.
<Dr_Willis> root_:  ubuntu dosent use inittab any more
<guntbert> MikeChelen: please have a look at http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<knums> llutz, ah okay. i never looked which runlevels in ubuntu are available and what they do.
<llutz> root_: thanks to upstart, you don't
<pascalFR> !fstab
<abhi_nav> shumpie: in which case?
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<root_> yeah im just curious to where you would place startx
<shumpie> I am trying to install a package in Lyx, hi abhi
<MikeChelen> nibbler, where in nautilus could it be opened?  will check out cryptsetup command as well
<abhi_nav> shumpie: this is ubuntu support channel you can ask question related to ubuntu
<nibbler> MikeChelen, ah ok, i was talking about complete partition encryption, the link you got is about homedir encryption. this is a diference
<ombretta> hello
<knums> llutz, for general i have to work wirh rhel and suse distros ... these are old-school :)
<MikeChelen> guntbert, that refers to encrypted home directory, not full-disk encryption
<sham_> hello
<abhi_nav> hi sham_
<shumpie> ok, thanks abhi -
<llutz> knums: hmpf, topic says we're talking about ubuntu here :)
<abhi_nav> shumpie: :)
<MikeChelen> nibbler, yah mine is full disk with dm-crypt/luks (afaik) set up through alt. install cd
<root_> i mean the only autorun im familiar with is the one in /.kde/autorun
<guntbert> MikeChelen: you are right - I misread - sorry no experience here
<shumpie> I will check if there is a Lyx channel first
<nibbler> MikeChelen, cryptsetup luksOpen .... is what you need most likely
<MikeChelen> guntbert, no prob, that is cloase, thanks for trying to help :)
<abhi_nav> shumpie: what is Lyx
<knums> llutz, yeah i know. but i don't think, that this was changed :) ... for private i use ubuntu
<llutz> abhi_nav: a tex-"frontend"
<Doran> hola
<abhi_nav> llutz: a text frontend for what?
<Doran> hola
<abhi_nav> hola Doran
<Doran> ke tal
<llutz> abhi_nav: TeX not text
<shumpie> lyx is a frontend for LaTeX
<Doran> k tal
<Doran> k tal
<abhi_nav> llutz & shumpie: ok i got it thnx
<Doran> de donde sois
<abhi_nav> !en | Doran
<ubottu> Doran: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<guntbert> !es | Doran
<shumpie> :)
<ubottu> Doran: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<root_> can anybody tell me where to place a command to be run only at system boot?
<Doran> hola
<Doran> hay alguien que hable en español
<llutz> root_: /etc/rc.local
<guntbert> !es > Doran
<abhi_nav> Doran: read above messesg by ubootu
<ubottu> Doran, please see my private message
<luizgthess> can anybody help me to solve a sound problem?
<MikeChelen> nibbler, that looks promising, have to find the device now, but it's not showing up (looks like another problem which is caused by hd/mobo controller issue)
<warddr> root_, a cron job @reboot
<root_> thanks llutz
<Doran> no entiendo
<abhi_nav> !ask | luizgthess
<ubottu> luizgthess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Doran> no ENTIENDO
<Doran> Nada
<mike31> anyone know where the sources to the new gtk2-engine are?
<Doran> me hablais enn español o no entiendo ni papa
<root_> doran: #ubuntu-es
<howlymowly> hi poeple....  short question:  is there a (standart) program on unix, which sends arbitrary data over ethernet to a specified ip address + port?
<howlymowly> The reason is: I would liekt o stream some data over ethernet using pipes...
<Doran> adios
<howlymowly> i mean linux, not unix :)
<abhi_nav> Doran: /join #ubuntu-es
<Azelphur> !scp | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<the_hydra> howlymowly, also consider nc
<researcher1> #ubuntu-es is for what?
<root_> its the spanish version of this channel
<xangua> researcher1: for spanish
<guntbert> researcher1: ubuntu support in spanish
<abhi_nav> #ubuntu-es for spanish
<warddr> researcher1, for spanish ubuntu-questions
<researcher1> ok.thanks
<researcher1> can we expect  a support for 10.04 Lynx?
<neezer> every time I log into my server via ssh is says 14 packages can be updated
<warddr> researcher1, join #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> researcher1: here? no - in #ubuntu-es? I don't know - just ask
<neezer> 1 update is a security update. I've run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade numerous times, but I still get the same message. am I missing something?
<MikeChelen> neezer, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MikeChelen> brb
<guntbert> neezer: better not do dist-upgrade
<neezer> MikeChelen: will that upgrade me from 9.10 to 10.04?
<warddr> neezer, it won't
<neezer> guntbert: do I maybe need to reboot it?
<warddr> 10.04 isn't released yet (only bèta)
<abhi_nav> neezer: from 9.04 to 9.10
<linux2324> how do i start the compiz cube?
<neezer> ah...I have 9.10 on it already.
<abhi_nav> linux2324 select desktop cube and rotate desktop
<abhi_nav> neezer: ok as you now know 10.04 is not released yet
<linux2324> abhi_nav, those are selected already. i am asking how do i actually start it
<neezer> abhi_nav, yeah. I am running the alpha on my laptop right now.
<abhi_nav> neezer: ctrl + alt + right/left arrow
<abhi_nav> neezer: ok
<warddr> does anyone have any idea about this error :  E: virtualbox-ose-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<scribawf> lost my windows grub2 entry how do I recover?
<neezer> abhi_nav, I am only logged in through ssh. I could do that, but I'd have to set up a monitor. I don't really want to.
<abhi_nav> linux2324: ctrl + alt + right/left arrow
<guntbert> warddr: please !pastebin the complete output of the command
<abhi_nav> neezer: :) haa haa haa soryyyy wrong mesg
<linux2324> abhi_nav, that seems to change workspaces
<neezer> thats ok abhi_nav.
<abhi_nav> linux2324: then what you want?
<abhi_nav> neezer: :)
<linux2324> abhi_nav, i want a cube!
<shumpie> ok, the lyx channel seems dead, so just in case someone here knows an answer I am posting here: ﻿I am trying to install the package feyn according to http://wiki.lyx.org/Tips/FeynmanDiagrams         .. but it says to install a *.mf file in ~/fonts, which I cant find. help? im running hardy heron
<warddr> guntbert, I already found the problem, I use the 2.6.33 kernel and it isn't supported
<warddr> I'll install virtualbox manual
<erUSUL> shumpie: you can just create the dir yourself
<erUSUL> shumpie: mkdir ~/fonts
<guntbert> warddr: ok you know there is #vbox too?
<abhi_nav> linux2324: there is option called Desktop cube. you mean that only naa?
<erUSUL> shumpie: mkdir ~/.fonts even
<erUSUL> !fonts | shumpie
<ubottu> shumpie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dr3mro> hi please help i installed jdownloader but java is too slow is there an alternate fast light wight java on linux
<warddr> guntbert, I'll take a look there, didn't know the channel
<warddr> ty
<erUSUL> !info tucan | dr3mro
<yehia> i was searching on line how to speed up my ubuntu as its a bit slow - and i found this link   ,,    http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html    . any body thinks that it really works ?
<ubottu> dr3mro: tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<linux2324> abhi_nav, ok figred it out
<Brut3r> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<abhi_nav> linux2324:its the one you wanted?
<dr3mro> ubottu, tucan is great but  i like jdownloader more
<linux2324> abhi_nav, yes
<abhi_nav> linux2324: good :)
<yehia> my system is ubuntu 10.4 and    i was searching on line how to speed up my ubuntu as its a bit slow - and i found this link   ,,    http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html    . any body thinks that it really works
<abhi_nav> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<blakkheim> yehia: lucid support in #ubuntu+1 only, also you shouldn't follow any commands that you don't fully understand
<abhi_nav> yehia: see above msg ^^^^
<dr3mro> i know that openoffice is java can i run jdownloader with openoffice java
<ori> Help, I can't hear Amarok's music
<xangua> ori: in gnome¿
<ori> xangua: um... ubuntu 9.10, so yes, i think
<shumpi1> hi ori - sometimes there is a problem when internet sound and other sound have both been on.. dont know why,
<ori> shumpil: so find the sound option in my internet browser and turn itoff?
<NoOova> Hello all. is anyhere a program... that scan webserver for files and dirrectories from dictionary... and make tree of this?
<xangua> ori: you have to tell amarok to use gstreamer or install a library (wich mane i don't remember :S )
<vinux_> hello, My wireless mouse is getting detected but does not work...can anyone help please ?
<delcain> ori, tray amarok -d
<shumpi1> no, but maybe if you close your browser and restart amarok...
<ori> delcain: sorry, what does that mean?
<shumpi1> but try delcains sollution first, it seems more serious...
<compuser84> Hello
<ori> delcain: u mean, type that into the terminal?
<delcain> ori, yeh
<shumpi1> hi compuser
<delcain> ori, debug mode
<compuser84> First time using Linux
<smooth_penguin> anyone here use a acer aspire one d250?
<shumpi1> congrats compuser:)
<ori> delcain: how do i do debug mode?
<abhi_nav> !hi compuser84
<abhi_nav> !hi | compuser84
<ubottu> compuser84: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geronimo89> compuser84, Hey, enjoying it? :P
<delcain> ori, open your terminal and execute amarok -d
<compuser84> Well, Ubuntu is pretty easy to adapt to
<compuser84> it'
<miriam> hoolaa!
<delcain> ori, see response and past by http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<miriam> e dicho hoolaa
<compuser84> it's learning the command line stuff that's going to be interesting
<ori> delcain: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/390429/
<shumpi1> yeah, im no computer expert, but Ive found ubuntu pretty user friendly...
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<compuser84> it's been a long time since I've worked at the dos prompt. :)
<abhi_nav> lorenzo: /join #ubuntu-it
<miriam> holaa!
<miriam> habladme
<neezer> I have a server with ssh access to it. I recently made a buddy of mine an account on the server and am going to hook him up with an rsa key for logon via winscp. he is running windows. Do I need to put an antivirus on the server to scan the files so that he doesn't get a virus?
<miriam> eiiiiiiii
<shumpi1> haha, yeah, is nice eh?
<abhi_nav> !flood | miriam
<ubottu> miriam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Estefii> hola ruben
<the_hydra> neezer, the server also act as file server?
<Noni> Hello
<the_hydra> neezer, depending on your need, it could be needed...or not...
<Estefii> ola noni
<dr3mro> java take 182 MB ram is there a lighter java in linux
<miriam> hoolaa
<abhi_nav> hola
<abhi_nav> !!!
<miriam> que taal?
<neezer> well, the point is for the two of us to share and store files on it. I am just using ssh to be secure.
<xangua> abhi_nav miriam Estefii this is an ubuntu support channel, not a chat room; stop that
<Noni> Ubntu noob here.. need some help please !!
<delcain> ori, try apt-get install Phonon-Backend-Xine
<fresh> hi
<shumpi1> no one here who has installed .mf files in lyx?
<abhi_nav> xangua: :) I know english only
<neezer> the_hydra, yes I guess....basically a file server. on my LAN it also streams media to my PS3.
<shumpi1> with what noni?
<ori> delcain: i gotta enter root, how?
<Noni> Running 9.10.. just did an update and now it wont boot !!
<the_hydra> neezer, if you don't mind with extra I/O everytime a file is accessed...then go ahead
<icewaterman> hi, i just ran cryptsetup to add an additional keyfile to a luks partition
<icewaterman> unfortunately either cryptsetup hangs or just takes a really long time in order to finish the simple command
<jon5000> I have a gateway laptop. Just installed 9.10 (clean install). Sudo lshw -C network shows wireless as DISABLED. There is no physical switch so I think driver issue. Can anyone assist?
<delcain> ori, just sudo apt-get install Phonon-Backend-Xine
<icewaterman> cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sda1 keyfile
<delcain> ori,  tray sudo su
<the_hydra> jon5000, how about from BIOS?
<today> how we enable MKV file 's subtitle?
<delcain> ori, but not recomended
<chili555> jon5000, what does   rfkill list tell us
<ori> delcain: the first thing worked. I got: E: Couldn't find package Phonon-Backend-Xine
<alzamabar> Hi, it seems Postfix can't send out emails, but I followed a setup guide and everything seems in order. Can anyone help
<delcain> ori, sorry by my english, i 'm from BR
<today> how do  we enable MKV file 's subtitle?
<llutz> alzamabar: /j #postfix
<delcain> ori, sudo apt-get update
<ori> delcain: lol, good for you! no need to apoogize
<alzamabar> llutz: thx
<delcain> ori, what your version ubuntu?
<ori> delcain: 9.10
<dcider> is there a way to create a launcher that starts a terminal minimized ?
<miriam> hay alguien?
<compuser84> Ubuntu runs very nicely on a netbook. Windows was a bit slow.
<xangua> dcode_: try with 'alltray'
<xangua> !es | miriam
<Noni> Shumpi1.. can you help?
<ubottu> miriam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shumpi1> noni - maybe this works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288310
<jon5000> Chili, pls advise on rfkill
<Noni> ill chck it out thanks
<chili555> jon5000, open a terminal and do rfkill list....any blocked?
<shumpi1> np - ask again otherwise, hopefully someone else knows better
<jon5000> Chili seems like no
<delcain> ori, in firt time with amarok i have problem like that....
<shumpi1> I also had problems with 9.10, I am using Hardy Heron until the next Long Term Support comes.
<jon5000> Checking bios
<delcain> ori, some updates can be resolved this
<miriam> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MilitantPotato> Where can I change the length of time a touchpad doesn't detect clicks while typing?  I've checked the "Disable Touchpad while typing" in Mouse, but it still occasionally picks up clicks when typing and moves the cursor.
<miriam> hola ruben
<ori> delcain: and the wierd thing is, i went to amarok audio options, and when i clicked the test sound, it worked...
<delcain> ori, try sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<chili555> jon5000, in a terminal, do dmesg | grep <driver> where driver is the wireless driver you found in lshw -C network. see if the driver is missing something like firmware
 * abhi_nav knows only english :(
<rlameiro> anyone knows how can i edit a ISO, I want to delet some lang packs.. the iso is bigger than 800
<delcain> ori, i know, i have same problem with you
<the_hydra> rlameiro, loop mount it
<alzamabar> llutz: unfortunately the postfix channel doesn't seem very active :-)
<comutamike> hi guys - I'm stuggling trying to package wallpapers and themes.  I've tried copying the format used in the ubuntu-desktop package but I'm stuggling - mainly to do with the rules file.  Do we have any guides somewhere?
<llutz> alzamabar: read topic
<rlameiro> the_hydra: can you translate?
<ori> delcain: ok, installed it, and now I'm restarting amarok
<andreas__> MilitantPotato: man syndaemon
<ori> delcain: U DID IT!
<delcain> ori, ok
<the_hydra> rlameiro, do something like "mount -o loop <your iso file> /mnt/loop"
<the_hydra> rlameiro, of course, make sure /mnt/loop must be created first...or mount it into another directory
<rlameiro> the_hydra: but, do i have permition to delete data?
<delcain> ori, rigth now?
<ori> delcain: yeah!
<ori> delcain: goodjob!
<delcain> ori,  tnks!
<ori> delcain: lol, no,THank you!
<ori> delcain: X)
<jepster> I can split the window for opening a file explorer in VIM with :Sex. how I can close the fileexplorer?
<trism> jepster: :q
<miriam> hola
<the_hydra> rlameiro, not sure, AFAIK you can...just make sure you have write permission on both the ISO file and mount directory
<miriam> que alguien habla con migoooooooooooo
<julio> can someone help me fix my alt+tab? not working anymore
<miriam> hello !
<julio> miriam, hola?
<rlameiro> the_hydra: i will try with sudo
<alex_smith2000> does anybody have an experience to install Ubuntun netbook remix on eeePC 1005PE
<the_hydra> rlameiro, ok
<trism> jepster: if you aren't in the file explorer you may need to switch to it with ctrl+w w
<julio> miriam, que sucede?
<xangua> miriam: this is ubuntu support channel, not a chat room; stop that please
<dr3mro> is there any other java on linux than sun to run jar files
<jon5000> Chili555, lshw -C does not show anything obviously listed as 'driver'
<miriam> me aburrro
<miriam> julio
<miriam> nadie me habla
<abhi_nav> miriam: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<the_hydra> miriam, english pls
<julio> miriam, miriam!
<julio> :p
<jon5000> Wait. I see it
<delcain> ori, are you from?
<dr3mro> i know that open office is java is there a way to use openoffice java to run jar files in ubuntu
<ori> delcain: IL
<ded> When I plug in my printer it is not recognised and a continuous stream of messages like "usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5" are written to /var/log/messages. This is with up-to-date karmic. The printer works fine with a different machine running up-to-date karmic. Any ideas?
<julio> miriam, ok, what are you up to?
<ttech5> ummm... hello, anybody here?
<jxself> No.
<the_hydra> ded, missing printcap?
<MilitantPotato> ttech5: nah, 1445 bots
<chili555> jon5000, under the listing for your wireless card, it should show a lot of lines including 'driver:<whatever>' what kind of wireless card is it, btw
<adapa> dr3mro: openoffice uses your existing java. it doesn't provide it's own. ibm java is available for linux with a license. i don't see any reason you wouldn't want sun java tbh.
<jon5000> What grep command again?
<dr3mro> adapa, sun java uses 182 mb of ram
<abhi_nav> MilitantPotato: :) :) :)
<Stefkee> emergency help
<chili555> jon5000, dmesg | grep <driver>
<Stefkee> I want to remove user but ssh says
<dr3mro> adapa, what is the name of open office java
<Stefkee> that is logged in
<Stefkee> what to do?
<abhi_nav> !hi | ttech5
<ubottu> ttech5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LjL> d3it uses the java that's on your system.
<Stefkee> sudo userdel -r Funk
<LjL> dr3mro:
<jon5000> Driver = b43-pci-bridge
<Stefkee> sudo userdel -r user
<Stefkee> I use
<ded> the_hydra, /etc/printcap exists but only contains comments, no entries.
<miriam> hola?
<LjL> !es | miriam
<ubottu> miriam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<the_hydra> ded, sorry, i mean filter
<surial> dr3mro: Do you even understand how to properly measure memory load of any given app on a modern system? HINT: The number stated by process management is naive.
<ttech5> anyway, i'm new to linux and i'm having this problem... whenever i boot into ubuntu it gives me a blinking underscore and i can type anything and the gui doesnt comeup
<Stefkee> help easy help pls?
<datadigger> Stefkee: kill his processes first, then userdel
<duiu> I want to backup some folders to a usb drive using rsync. I only want it to copy the changes, and it needs to go only one way (comp -> USB). I have these options, but it redoes everything everytime. Suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/390440/
<Stefkee> I do
<rlameiro> the_hydra: I cant delete, it says its a readonly filesystem....
<Stefkee> i don't see process anymore in ps x
<MilitantPotato> ttech5: did you do a proper install, or install while in windows (using WUBI)
<adapa> dr3mro: that's probably just a poorly written java programme you're running on it. open office uses the java you already have. you could try the openjdk which is in the universe repository iirc. but sun provide theirs for free and pay developers to put more time into it. you should take advantage of that.
<Stefkee> what happens?
<ded> the_hydra, what is "filter"
<jon5000> Chili555, it is an airforce one 54g
<chili555> jon5000, under system -administration - hardware drivers, is there an option to activate it?
<ttech5> i installed off a live CD
<the_hydra> ded, and possibly things like...pfff I forgot...hpl for HP printers
<MilitantPotato> ttech5: booted too the LiveCD?
<chili555> jon5000, it wants firmware
<ttech5> it booted fine fromt he live CD
<abhi_nav> !details | ttech5
<ubottu> ttech5: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<miriam> hollllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<miriam> hay alguieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen?
<ttech5> ok, jsut a sec
<LjL> miriam: callate.
<MilitantPotato> ttech5: We need to know what version, did you get Karmic 32 bit?
<rlameiro> !isomaster
<miriam> quien,eres?
<the_hydra> ded, it's an "interpreter" that translate your printed document into something that can be understood by your printer
<miriam> para mandarme callar? .. U.u
<mneptok> !es | miriam
<ubottu> miriam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> miriam: el canal para español es #ubuntu-es y NO eso.
<datadigger> miriam: #ubuntu-es
<lebron> hy hello, my question: "i'm looking for a mobile phone that i can hook up with usb to my computer (linux) and sync evolution calendar, now it must be able to do this: ' input data on mobile sync with computer and input data on computer and sync with mobile' any suggestions of phones that can do that?"thx
<rlameiro> the_hydra: I cant delete, it says its a readonly filesystem....
<ttech5> I have a problem with booting up. I'm running Ubuntu version 8.04 (i think) 32 bit
<abhi_nav> lebron: this is ubuntu support channel
<ttech5> should i try installing 9.10?
<adapa_> lebron: i've seen it done with an iphone and rhythmboc but it was a bit of a hack.
<lebron> abhi_nav, i know but i thought due to evolution it could be related.. :p
<abhi_nav> lebron: yah its fine :)
<lebron> adapa_, oke, ill google it a little thx:)
<the_hydra> rlameiro, then..I suggest to copy the ISO content out to a directory....modify it there...then create a new ISO
<abhi_nav> ttech5: you downloaed iso? then you may know the version from the name of that iso file
<alex_smith2000> does anybody have an experience to install Ubuntun netbook remix on eeePC 1005PE -- have a problem with the screen brightness, the screen is dimmed sporadically
<rlameiro> the_hydra: will i loose the boot feature? because i am on x86, but editing a iso for powerpc
<ttech5> yes i did, brb i'll check the name of the iso
<the_hydra> rlameiro, not sure about that..sorry
<rlameiro> the_hydra: thnx
<jon5000> Chili555, no option under device drivers. Result of grep is: a line like <driver> 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A Link[LNKE] -> GSI 11 ...
<varros> hello all
<osotogari> can anyone tell me more about wireless power management in ubuntu and how to turn it off?
<ttech5> ok it's version 8.04.4-desktop-i386
<abhi_nav> what is wireless power management?
<abhi_nav> ttech5: if you can try to install 9.04 or 9.10
<adapa_> osotogari: right click the network manager applet and disable the enable wireless check box. works for me.
<ttech5> i'll try installing 9.10 later, thanks!
<chili555> osotogari, sudo iwconfig <interface> power off
<abhi_nav> ttech5: you dont or you cant have it now ?
<diego> ciao a tutti
<chili555> jon5000, do you have an ethernet connection on the machine?
<erUSUL> osotogari: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<ttech5> i need to still burn the cd of it and download the iso, luckily i have two computers
<cheako> Any Xorg-Edgers?  ne1 /w r600/rv670?
<osotogari> adapa_ chili555  - that will turn off the adapter. Is there any situation where ubuntu would be turning the wireless adapter on/off depending on usage?
<ttech5> i'll go do that and report my fnding when i'm done
<alex_smith2000> note - disabling a wireless doesn't power off a wifi device on my system
<chili555> osotogari, i dont believe so   man iwconfig
<adapa_> osotogari: no, it shouldn't do. all adapters i've seen don't do that.
<cheako> I'd like to compare.  My system isn't working...  I turned of KMS and that fixed thigs.
<adapa_> osotogari: if they do do that it's likely to be a hardware specific thing, not software
<cheako> Direct rendering is no.
<cheako> Wait... I hjave a bug open.
<cheako> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/533418
<the_hydra> rlameiro, you're welcome
<wensleydale> Hello all. Is there a command to safely remove a USB WIFI card? Or do you only have to safely eject data-storing USB devices?
<jon5000> Chili5000, yes Ethernet
<LjL> wensleydale: the latter
<osotogari> adapa_ chili555 - over ssh/remote desktop my connection keeps getting dropped. I was just wondering if this maybe hardward related
<osotogari> running over wireless
<Noni> Hey guys Im stuck afetr updating 9.10.. It wont boot.. I get a recovery screen asking to choose noram or recovery mode.. but it wont boot to an of them.. please help !!
<cheako> wensleydale: You could down the interface first... but you should be fine.
<craig_freenode> right apparently teamviewer doesnt work with wine
<Stefkee> How to delete user from ubuntu?
<adapa_> osotogari: maybe signal strength related. wireless is known for dropping packets left right and center. although there are protocol arrangements to minimise disruption.
<Stefkee> sudo deluser Username?
<wensleydale> LjL cheako : So ifconfig wlan# down then remove and its allgood?
<adapa_> osotogari: try moving closer?
<cheako> wensleydale: The worst side effect I canthink of is your DHCP lease would not be realesed...  Though I can't speek to the wifi side of things.
<craig_freenode> Noni upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<LjL> wensleydale: i think you can even skip the ifconfig. "safe" removal is to make sure data has been written to flash storage, and no operation is going on during the removal. wifi cards have no need for that.
<chili555> jon5000, just a sec and i will give you a link...
<Noni> Craig>no.. clean install of 9.10.. it then did an update.. and now wont boot properly
<cheako> wensleydale: "dhclient -r wlan#" should take care of all that.
<craig_freenode> did you add repos ?
<mefuntee> hello all
<wensleydale> OK thank you LjL.
<osotogari> adapa_ -  ill try it
<wensleydale> cheako, what is a DHCP lease?
<cheako> wensleydale: LjL is correct, you can just pull the card.
<Noni> Not sure.. im noob... It had everything selected by default
<mefuntee> pls i just started my system and the is no sound, i have checked the soound preference and it says dummy output, wht do i do?
<wensleydale> OK, thankyou cheako and LjL Bye :-)
<cheako> wensleydale: It's vary old, the next evolution of Bootp.  the Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol is the means by witch most computers join a network.
<craig_freenode> ah then there should be no problem , wont boot meaning ? are u multibooting it with another os , does grub load?
<MilitantPotato> Noni: If you hit escape when it says "loading grub" you can choose an older kernel, if that lets you boot, uninstall the latest one
<cheako> I'm looking for 3D acceleration for my RV670, using the Ubuntu xor-edgers ppd.
<mefuntee> pls i just started my system and there is no sound, i have checked the sound preference and it says dummy output, wht do i do?
<cheako> Is there any where I can go to get help with this?
<craig_freenode> militantpotato , doesnt grub list all kernels , unless menulst has been edited?
<ori> shumpil: hey, i got sound on amarok, and now my internet doesn't have sound. Looks like u were right. Do u know how to get sound back on google chrome?
<cheako> mefuntee: pastebin lspci output.
<MilitantPotato> craig_freenode: If you're dual-booting, yes, if not, no
<mtrg> which flash plugin would you recommend? (adobe flash / swfdec / gnash )
<Noni> No multi booting... Currently on a screen which at the very top says GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4.. with option below for me to highlight one and press enter.. tried it but wont boot get errors.. Options are Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-generic and recovery mode
<Belloto> hello, I am trying to configure Apache server access log; I understand it should not be logging by default: I am looking into /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and I do not find any "CustomLog " lines ... but for some reason my server is already logging into /var/log/apache2/ ... is this normal?
<xangua> mtrg: if you want all flash videos/animations to work...adobe flash
<trism> mtrg: you should probably go with flashplugin-installer (adobe) unless you have a good reason not to
<cheako> mtrg: They all suck IMHO, but flash after the install seams to work the best.
<MilitantPotato> Noni: did you notice what the errors said?
<the_hydra> Belloto, yes
<Noni> I try it now and let you know..
<craig_freenode> mtrg , gnash
<mtrg> craig_freenode: why
<craig_freenode> mtrg , coz it works
<mtrg> craig_freenode: adobe's work too?
<StanManCan> I wrote a really little backup script for my server. It's two lines, one for the backup, the second just echo "backup successful $(date)" > home/myuser/logs/backup.log, if I run it as sudo then it works, without sudo it won't write to the backup log. This would be fine "normally" excepting that I'm adding it as a cron job,
<the_hydra> Belloto, see something like ErrorLog logs/error_log?
<cheako> Yes, my vote is for gnash also...  please help improve it with us.
<mtrg> alright, will go with gnash -- at least helping improving it
<craig_freenode> mtrg , try gnash and you wont complain :P
<EBC99> Hello again
<mtrg> if it sucks, i  still have the choice ;)
<chili555> jon5000, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419368&highlight=4318  See post #6. I might know that guy!
<craig_freenode> ;)
<cheako> StanManCan: You can add this to /etc/cron.daily and have it always run as root.
<EBC99> Hello??
<cheako> EBC99: Hi!!
<MilitantPotato> running locate home | grep ureadahead lists '/var/lib/ureadahead/home.pack'  but there's nothing in the folder.  Is this a file system error or what?
<mtrg> how to cancel snap-to-grid for windows in xubuntu?
<EBC99> How are you??
<mtrg> oh got it. nvm
<StanManCan> cheako: I don't have any /etc/cron.daily
<cheako> EBC99: I'm fine, but I can't get 3D acceleration.
<EBC99> xDDD
<craig_freenode> right so is there a teamviewer alternative for ubuntu and windows?
<cheako> StanManCan: Use sudo cronttab -e
<todd_> Hello, does anyone know if there is a program that i can use on ubuntu to download music? A limewire for linux so to speak.
<Azelphur> !vnc | craig_freenode
<ubottu> craig_freenode: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cheako> StanManCan: err, there is just one t.
<rdz1> so gemein
<mefuntee> cheaki: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uHcYdqmk
<EBC99> cheako:Do you speak spanish?
<Belloto> the_hydra, yes I have a line "ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log" ... but I meant "access.log"
<mefuntee> cheako: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uHcYdqmk
<StanManCan> cheako: yea, that brings up what I had before, will anything in there automatically be ran as root?
<mtrg> I have no idea why linux mint has a horrible OpenGL issues. I don't see the issues with Ubuntu
<craig_freenode> ubottu ,, freenx works with windows too?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mtrg> I just updated to Xubuntu 9.10 -- great work. F*** Vista.
<the_hydra> Belloto, or CustomLog logs/access_log combined?
<Noni> Militant> Selecting Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19-generic just gives me a blank screens but booting Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19-generic (recovery mode) gives me errors.. the last error is No init found. Try passing init= bootarg and leaves me with a promt (initramfs?
<ori> Can someone help? my Amarok didn't have sound. Someone got my sound working in Amarok, and then, in Google chrome it stopped working. Is there anyway to have sound in both?
<todd_> does anyone know of a program like limewire for linux???
<StanManCan> cheako: Ohhh, cron.daily is a directory. Will that mean any script in that directory will be ran once a day as root? How would you set what time it runs at?
<petsounds> todd_, frostwire
<mefuntee> cheako: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uHcYdqmk
<cheako> mefuntee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661102
<cheako> EBC99: Sorry, just English.
<todd_> petsounds: thanks, ill check it out.
<craig_freenode> ori , do u have flash installed?
<cheako> StanManCan: Correct.
<xangua> todd_: yes......limeware
<ori> craig_freenode: I'm pretty sure
<cheako> StanManCan: and correct again.
<StanManCan> cheako: how do you set what time it runs at?
<craig_freenode> ori , try firefox?
<todd_> xangua: thanks
<StanManCan> cheako: if I run "sudo crontab -e" will everything in there run as root too?
<Belloto> the_hydra, I do not have any lines containing "CustomLog" string (apart from a commented one, before the log formats definitions) ... that's the reason I am confused: my server should not be creating "/var/log/apache2/acces.log" files
<ori> craig_freenode: I'd like to stick with Gchrome if its at all possible
<craig_freenode> ori , just checking
<ori> craig_freenode: lol no prob
<craig_freenode> no prob being , no prob with sound in firefox ?
<the_hydra> Belloto, or maybe that's created by default? or perhaps it's defined somewhere else?
<cheako> StanManCan: Read man crontab.  When toy run crontab under sudo it runs as root, the default user(-u) for crontab is the current user.
<Noni> Militant> Selecting Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19-generic just gives me a blank screens but booting Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19-generic (recovery mode) gives me errors.. the last error is No init found. Try passing init= bootarg and leaves me with a promt (initramfs)
<cheako> StanManCan: However this uses root's user crontab file, not a bad thing but for this you want it at the system level.
<Belloto> the_hydra, that's my question; I am using Apache 2.2.8, but from google I think apache2 logs should be defined at apache2.conf file ... does anyone know?
<ori> craig_freenode: how do i check if i have flashplayer installed, or not?
<craig_freenode> ori , try playing a video on youtube
<craig_freenode> or metacafe which ever you like
<ori> craig_freenode: oh yeah, the video works fine... just suddenly no audio
<Noni> Craig_freenode: can yu help please?
<craig_freenode> Noni sorry your q is ?
<Noni> Craig_freenode: Militant> Selecting Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19-generic just gives me a blank screens but booting Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-19-generic (recovery mode) gives me errors.. the last error is No init found. Try passing init= bootarg and leaves me with a promt (initramfs?
<craig_freenode> ori , and with amrock there is sound?
<ori> craig_freenode: yeah, but only recently. Someone here helped me get that working, and then thats what caused the internet sound to stop
<craig_freenode> Nori , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689541
<mneptok> ori: depending upon your sound chipset and the PulseAudio drivers for it, you may only be able to get sound from one app at a time.
<sayaga> fv
<StanManCan> cheako: Why would "echo "Backup Successful: $(date)" >> /usr/local/logs/nightly-backup.log" need to be run as root in the firrst place?
<StanManCan> It tells me permission denied on editin the file
<ori> mneptok: that's frustrating. Is there any way to varify that? and, if that is my case, how do i switch between the volumes of amarok, and google chrome?
<StanManCan> it gave me the same error when i was putting it in /home/user/logs/
<Belloto> the_hydra, in other words: how can I stop my apache2 server creating access logs?
<alzamabar> Hi, can somebody help with aliases?
<mneptok> StanManCan: file permissions?
<craig_freenode> eeh ? ori that would autoswitch only 1 app at a time , if somethings playing on amarok and got your sound driver busy you cant hear another audiofile.
<ori> craig_freenode: fair enough... how do i autoswitch?
<MilitantPotato> can someone pastebin thier /etc/default/grub please
<craig_freenode> ori , you dont need to stop amarok , and play youtube
<ori> craig_freenode: i DOnt need to stop amarok?
<mneptok> ori: you need to find out if your sound chipset supports hardware mixing. most onboard chips do not.
<craig_freenode> you need to stop amarok.
<ori> mneptok: how?
<alzamabar> MilitantPotato: http://pastebin.com/7zpzi02d
<mneptok> ori: lspci -vvv
<mneptok> ori: then take that information to Google
<MilitantPotato> alzamabar: Thanks
<Liquid-Silence> Hi all
<alzamabar> Does anyone know why my /etc/aliases doesn't work with mail?
<mneptok> ori: sorry, i don;t keep a list of the features of every audio chipset ever made in my head. ;)
<Liquid-Silence> anyone have issues with virtual box seamles mode on karmic with dual monitors?>
<ori> mneptok: lol of course not
<ori> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/390456/
<ori> mneptok: and by the way, internet sound works when amarok is closed
<Noni> craig_freenode: that did not help.. still stuck
<craig_freenode> ori ;)
<mneptok> ori: well, i have a choice. help you with every step of basic research into audio hardware, or go with my wife to the store. she's waiting. she's warm beside me in bed at night. you aren't, and so you lose. ;)
<Res83> Hola todos aca les tiro otra, un programa que leea textos en voz alta
<Res83> algo asi como loqueando
<ori> craig_freenode: hehehee thats waht you were talking about!
<lynxgeeknyc> hello people
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone here in NYC?
<Liquid-Silence> seamless mode drops it into a very small window in the corner
<Res83> spanish
<ori> mneptok: lolno pob. family first!
<Res83> ?
<overmind> !es | Res83
<ubottu> Res83: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cheako> lynxgeeknyc: Hi, St. Paul.
<craig_freenode> ori , yes .
<lynxgeeknyc> i have amazing pics in my profile. anyone wants to see?
<lynxgeeknyc> lol joke
<lynxgeeknyc> hey cheako
<ori> mneptok: could u get back to me later if we both happen to be on?
<lynxgeeknyc> how do u guys send messages highlighted to other users?
<cheako> http://tldp.org/LDP/Pocket-Linux-Guide/Pocket-Linux-Guide.pdf <-- away reading.
<erUSUL> !who | lynxgeeknyc
<ubottu> lynxgeeknyc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pvandewyngaerde> does the loadkeys command still work as a normal user ? i get an access denied loop
<craig_freenode> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lynxgeeknyc> ohh ok..  thaaanx.. like !who | nick message goes here ????
 * Liquid-Silence goes to fix his virtual box issues
<PhoenixSTF> hello i need some help on my ubuntu server, i need to upload something to the apache but i can only write truu ftp my local folder
<craig_freenode> Nori , what did you try
<Janmita> jsdf
<Janmita> ola
<Janmita> como esta
<erUSUL> lynxgeeknyc: no like simply ut the nick of the person you are adressing in front of what you say; just like i'm doing
<PhoenixSTF> ola
<ori> craig_freenode: do u know why i have to autoswtich? is it because they're using different audio thingees?
<lynxgeeknyc> cool thanx
<Janmita> hay algien español
<rdz> hi all. i would like to create packages for my PPA and i need some help. is there a dedicated channel for that ?
<erUSUL> lynxgeeknyc: most irc clients will highlight everything that has your nick
<^murryweather^> hey im looking for an irc program that I can use in the terminal like bitch x any ideas?
<PhoenixSTF> portugues
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone here familiar with Asterisk and FreePBX?
<^murryweather^> with purty colors too
<Janmita> Español
<great_canadian> Hello, requesting help getting my linksys WMP300n PCI adaptor working with Ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> !es | Janmita
<ubottu> Janmita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Janmita> Pero ni hay nadie español
<craig_freenode> ori well no , they use the same audio thingees rather :P
<erUSUL> !br | PhoenixSTF
<dagny_taggart> ^murryweather^: irssi
<Noni> craig_freenode: I get the grub screen i mentioned earlier
<ubottu> PhoenixSTF: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rdz> ^murryweather^, irrsi ?
<ori> craig_freenode: u know what? they both work together suddenly...
<Res83> Hola
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone here familiar with Asterisk and FreePBX
<nightfrog> ^murryweather^: irssi or weechat
<Res83> join #ubuntu-es
<chili555> great_canadian, what does lspci -nn say its chipset is?
<Janmita> ola Res83
<^murryweather^> downloadoading it thanks dagny_taggart , rdz nightfrog
<Janmita>  que como te llamas en realidad
<Res83> Hello Ubuntu Spanish
<guntbert> !es | Res83, Janmita
<ubottu> Res83, Janmita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<craig_freenode> ori , so when they stop again you know what to do ;)
<MilitantPotato> Is there a GUI for disabling init.d scripts at boot?  I've a lot of daemons loading I don't want.
<great_canadian> chilil555 i am new to Ubuntu not even sure what you're requesting
<ori> craig_freenode: lolno. i dont. :(
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: bum
<craig_freenode> militant potato yes.
<blakkheim> MilitantPotato: a gui isn't needed
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: ouch, that hurts :)
<guntbert> !boot | MilitantPotato
<ubottu> MilitantPotato: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<craig_freenode> bum it is :P
<erUSUL> !info bum | MilitantPotato
<ubottu> MilitantPotato: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: sarcasm sorry
<ori> craig_freenode: one at a time?
<Barckl3y> hi ,, I have a problem ,, I have a laptop hp dv6 with 8gb of ram but Ubuntu 9.10 only show 3,4 gb of ram ,, someone knows Why?
<chili555> great_canadian, open allplications - accessories -- terminal and type   lspci -nn  tell us JUST the part about your wirless and we'll proceed
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: lost in translation probably :)
<craig_freenode> ori , yes
<great_canadian> chili555 i think i just typed that into terminal and got the following Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG
<EBC99> ABout what are you talking?
<Noni> Hey guys please help Im really stuck
<ori> craig_freenode: lol ok
<ori> craig_freenode: thanx for everything
<dagny_taggart> Barckl3y: you need 64-bit Ubuntu to use more than 4GB ram
<great_canadian> chili555 on the one that said network controller
<HonkingRedPanda> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in karmic
<craig_freenode> ori , no problemo
<HonkingRedPanda> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in karmic
<chili555> great_canadian, good! now do you see the pci.id? something like 123a:789b  ??
<Barckl3y> really?? ,, and Is there any solution for Ubuntu 32-bit?
<DarkSector> I am not able to access my .php files using apache2
<DarkSector> help please
<great_canadian> chili555 14e4:4329
<craig_freenode> !info hib*
<ubottu> Package hib does not exist in karmic
<chili555> great_canadian, great! in system - administration -Hardware drivers, do you see an option to activate it?
<dagny_taggart> Barckl3y: same on windows
<lynxgeeknyc> DarkSector: What do u mean you can't access it?
<guntbert> HonkingRedPanda: are you looking for virtualbox?
<DarkSector> lynxgeeknyc: umm...doesn't get parsed
<DarkSector> lynxgeeknyc: even after adding the Addhandler
<Noni> craig_freenode: Any ideas?
<lynxgeeknyc> DarkSector: Probably don't have it installed correctly
<HonkingRedPanda> guntbert: yes..
<guntbert> !info virtualbox-ose | HonkingRedPanda
<ubottu> HonkingRedPanda: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<Barckl3y> thanks thanks
<craig_freenode> MilitantPotato , could you name the daemons that you would disable using bum?
<lynxgeeknyc> DarkSector: How do u you have it installed? LAMP, Package Manager or Stand Alone Apache2/PHP?
<DarkSector> lynxgeeknyc, LAMP
<craig_freenode> Noni , need more info ,
<Aquai> hi there, anyone able to give me a quik hand regarding screen res
<lars_> Everytime I start up Empathy it ask for access to the standard keyring. Is it possible to open the keyring automatically upon system startup?
<lynxgeeknyc> DarkSector: hmm.  that would explain it..  Lamp gets tricky
<HonkingRedPanda> guntbert: What exactly is that btw, someone told me about it earlier and I came to look it up :P
<Noni> craig_freenode: what info do you need?
<craig_freenode> error logs
<Noni> How do I get them?
<DarkSector> lynxgeeknyc: uh oh..ok then what's the solution, remove it and re install standalone packages ?
<guntbert> HonkingRedPanda: a virtualization software - to run virtual machines
<MilitantPotato> craig_freenode: sambad, winbind, blockcontrol, cupsd, saned, rysnc, bluetooth, hddtemp, postfix
<great_canadian> chili555 it says that broadcom B43 is activated and that "fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files.It's written for BCM43xx driver files."  Below that one there is broadcom STA which is not activated but also in the description doesn't have a matching chipset number
<xangua> lars_ select the option to always give acces to empathy
<Aquai> Anyone able to help me with a resolution problem i am having on this laptop? First time user
<ivano> ubuntu-it
<HonkingRedPanda> guntbert: So I could run like a windows machine while running ubuntu?
<lachouffe> does anyone know a good hex comparator for binaries files ?
<lynxgeeknyc> DarkSector: Yeah..  Pretty Much. If you use the package manager, it's installed better with all of the packages and you can even easilly add MySQL
<lynxgeeknyc> and phpMyAdmin
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<chili555> great_canadian, is this the computer you are on now? you have ethernet connected?
<guntbert> HonkingRedPanda: yes - if you got the license :)
<great_canadian> yes
<craig_freenode> Aquai , state problem
<DarkSector> lynxgeeknyc: ok, so no command line, and no LAMP ok
<HonkingRedPanda> guntbert: ok, that fails, I need to fix my windows installation ==.==
<chili555> great_canadian, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Aquai> Hi craig, the screen res on this laptop is 1024x768, ubuntu is auto setting it to 1600, when i try to change it i get tearing effects and cant change it
<MilitantPotato> Hmm, can't disable firestarter, throws an warning: Editing in run level S is not allowed!
<MilitantPotato> Playing with rcS.d symlinks is an administration activity requiring deep knowledge of the runlevel system.
<lynxgeeknyc> DarkSector: yeah. Try that.
<lars_> xangua: That sounds like a plan.. but how do I do that?
<great_canadian> chili555 i followed these instruction previously but no luck the,.. ones from anewguy  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539208
<guntbert> HonkingRedPanda: mind you - you can install windows in a VM regardless of keys - just running it may be problematic :-)
<xangua> lars_ when you start empathy, it does not show you the dialog¿¿
<luckysm1le> #TORshan
<ubuntu> assasasasas
<chili555> great_canadian, lsmod | grep wl      <--is the module loaded?
<luckysm1le> ei
<great_canadian> chili555 okay installing last command you gave me
<HonkingRedPanda> guntbert: by broken I mean, I cant get to the log on screen lol
<great_canadian> chilli555 just need to install the disk it is asking for
<guntbert> HonkingRedPanda: its ok with me anyway :)
<HonkingRedPanda> guntbert: you can get onto my windows installation?
<chili555> great_canadian, is it handy? we can get it from the internet repositories
<great_canadian> chill555 okay it has completed
<guntbert> HonkingRedPanda: no and I don't want to either
<lars_> xangua: it just popup with a box saying that i need to type the password for the keyring. I havet seen any options that allways allow a given program to access the keyring
 * matelot http://i.imgur.com/32sQR.jpg that sharp black line in Elementary theme, is it normal ?
<guntbert> and HonkingRedPanda windows is off topic here
<great_canadian> chilli555 i typed that last command lsmod | grep wl and got nothing
<chili555> great_canadian, sudo modprobe wl
<cheako> I'm back.
<mefuntee> pls i lost sound on my laptop and the output in the sound preference reads dummy output, wht can i do?
<great_canadian> chilli555 last command entered sudo modprobe wl response warning about config files being ignore and a blacklist as well
<tmukmkd> matelot it's ur theme rite?
<xangua> matelot: maybe it needs a higuer version of one of your gtk engines installed
<chili555> great_canadian, if wl inserted correctly, now check sudo lshw -C network. is your card enabled or disabled?
<mtx_init> How can you tell the version of a specific package you have?
<matelot> tmtmuk yes it is mine'
<VCoolio> mtx_init: apt-cache policy <package>
<chili555> great_canadian, thats ok
<matelot> xangua, how to check my "gtk engine": ?
<mtx_init> VCoolio: thank you
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: thanks, shaved 10 seconds off my boot at ~90 megs of ram freed
<MilitantPotato> and*
<robas> Good day to all how to join ubuntu translators chanel?
<mefuntee> pls i lost sound on my laptop and the output in the sound preference reads dummy output, wht can i do?
<great_canadian> chilli555 typed last command sudo lshw -C network but i can't find a line that informs me if it is enable or not... it did list my ethernet and its details and then it did list my network controller as it calls it
<xangua> matelot: don't remember what the theme uses; ask the autor in #gnome-do or #docky
<edakiri> how can it be discovered which package contains a certain group?
<xangua> danrabbit if i remember
<alzamabar> Hi, where do I setup the esmtprc information if I want to send an email as root (e.g. with sudo mail -s "test" foo@bar.com)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<chili555> great_canadian, do you see the word disabled in lshw? if not, it shud b fine
<VCoolio> edakiri: if you mean how to find out what package own specific files or folders, do dpkg-query -S <file/folder>
<MilitantPotato> mefuntee: any chance you installed a modem driver?
<Atomicpc> Is there a freenode help channel?
<edakiri> VCoolio: thanks, but i mean which package owns an entry in /etc/group
<edakiri> Atomicpc: #freenode
<great_canadian> chilli555 no it looks good both list are complete and each has a different product id# and seperate irq .....nothing that says disable that I can find
<VCoolio> edakiri: ah ok, sorry, don't know how to find that
<Atomicpc> edakiri: Thanks. I just had my Duh moment for the day.
<chili555> great_canadian, and does the Broadcom show as driver wl? or wl0?
<Atomicpc> Glad to get it out of the way heh
<jake1> hey room im having trouble w/ an apt-get update W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D0D3C959DB2035A6
<jake1> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mefuntee> MilitantPotato: no i did not...
<edakiri> jake1: good time to upgrade
<MilitantPotato> mefuntee: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<edakiri> jake1: unless you need LTS
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , i removed Oracle from my ssytem but i still see it on boot menu. how do i remove it?thank  you
<jake1> whacha mean ?
<great_canadian> chlli555 it says configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=64
<noii> hi, xsane launches automatically when I power-on my scanner. Is there a way of stopping that behaviour?
<chili555> great_canadian, lsmod | grep b43
<edakiri> jake1: you can import keys by id.  if you were doing it using gpg it would be something like gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<edakiri> jake1: if you are having problems with bad signatures, maybe it is time to solve that problem simultaneously with a distribution upgrade, unless you only have support contract for jaunty
<luckysm1le> god dam
<great_canadian> chilli555 what info would you like from that command it just created a five line list
<chili555> great_canadian, just that it exists, actually
<losher> edakiri: I don't know an *easy* way to find that. You could run a find on the entire filesystem & print all the files belonging to that group e.g. find / -group <gname> , then use dpkg -S to see which package the files came from. Tedious...
<great_canadian> chilli555 yeah it looks like it
<RanyAlbeg> Hello , how do i remove Oracle from the boot menu? i can select to log in to 'rany' and 'Oracle' and i want to remove this option.
<great_canadian> it even has 80211
<the_hydra> i might missed somebody's message...so pls repeat or pm me
<great_canadian> type numbers
<robas> any one!! VIA Chrome 9 and 3D? ideas?
<jake1> ohhh ok
<chili555> great_canadian, just one L in my nick, pls so it highlights
<jake1> yeah its a work build
<great_canadian> wired
<great_canadian> weird
<chili555> great_canadian, is b44 on the list?
<great_canadian> chili555 i didn't even know i was doing that
<MehdiAK> Hi all, i have "network connection problem with java apps.." ,that's solve with http://tinyurl.com/ya7cze5
<great_canadian> chili555 no just b43
<MehdiAK> but i have this problem with java on iceweasel ,can't connect server on webchat /can't login ,any idea?
<edakiri> losher: good idea.  in my case i'm trying to find it for a group that is not yet installed but i want installed, so files are not yet present
<chili555> great_canadian, ahh! much better. it dings, too
<vishal> helo all. I need help with removing pulseaudio from my system. Its been a drag to have it. Frequently hangs my system.
<user123> hi how compil with glib-2.0 ?
<MehdiAK> i have "Error: getSocketProxy().disconnect is not a function" on error console
<edakiri> vishal: I did it well in aptitude
<chili555> great_canadian, sudo rmmod -f b43 ssb
<user123> i can t find it under ubuntu
<spirov92_> hi, I want to try kubuntu, but the download is gonna take 3 hours, even thought the server is in my country. is there a torent somewhere?
<great_canadian> chili555 no response to last command
<losher> edakiri: you could check /etc/groups before & after adding a package, maybe...
<edakiri> spirov92_: #kubuntu
<edakiri> losher: but i don't know what package i need to install
<lynxgeeknyc> spirov92_: just install kde on the current linux
<edakiri> losher: i only know group name
<chili555> great_canadian, now does lshw -C network show wl or wl0 as the driver?
<losher> edakiri: what is the group name?
<aavilches> D
<afnunez> ola
<afnunez> caca
<_numbers> i want to install Mac-on-Linux (MOL). I am running Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 amd64. The guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto  says to use packages from DapperDrake. is this feasible for Karmic?
<robas> VIA Chrome 9 and 3D on u9.10? any ideas?
<afnunez> olaaaaa
<aavilches> adio
<afnunez> hello
<aavilches> bay bay+
<petsounds> jake1, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D0D3C959DB2035A6
<afnunez> olaaa
<edakiri> losher: "scanner", i think.  I would expect it in sane, but i have sane installed and not the group.
<losher> y
<afnunez> choos my koc
<aavilches> como vas como lo ves como lo mueves de bien comeme hasta qe no me kee carne ni piel
<aavilches> xD
<aavilches> XD
<aavilches> Xd
<FloodBot2> aavilches: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake1> thanks
<spirov92_> lynxgeeknyc: sorry...btw I have kde installed, but it's on openSUSE which is slow
<losher> edakiri: I have such a group. Seems to be associated with something called hplip -- hewlett packard linux image and printing. Maybe this will help you....
<great_canadian> chili555 this time it shows differently ...the line at configuration where it last time showed a driver=whatever now has nothing it just says configuration: latency-64
<sebsebseb> _numbers: oh  someone that wants to theme Ubuntu to look like OS X,  by the way the next  Ubuntu released April 29th, will actually look a bit more like OS X by default.
<edakiri> losher: thanks for trying  so hard to help
<Geeklang> Some people like snort ?
<namzezam> i have no soun now on 9.10 i changed  ALSA -> OSS but now have none, how do i get my sound working well with capturing
<namzezam> ???
<sebsebseb> _numbers: Also you don't use Dapper Drake packages in Karmic.
<guntbert> robas: /join #ubuntu-translators
<chili555> great_canadian, i am afraid it's getting a bit complex for irc. you want to meet me on the forum? I will be right there
<_numbers> sebsebseb: i've see mac4linux which does that. its nice but i actually want to run mac apps on linux :)
<xangua> namzezam: have you tried with pulse¿¿
<_numbers> sebsebseb: ah ok. i won't try it then.
<great_canadian> chili555 i don't know where can you post the address that i am to go to
<sebsebseb> _numbers: there's an  emulater that can do Mac OS 9  apps I belive, but Mac OS X, nope
<namzezam> i mixed all, i did try but now have nothing when i try trigering defoule sound system
<great_canadian> g forums
<chili555> great_canadian, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336   register, if you are not already and post a thread. i will be lookin for you
<sebsebseb> _numbers: and if you want a Dock like Mac OS X,  avant window manager is popular, but Cairo dock is apparantly better
<_numbers> sebsebseb: its ok. there are lots of alternatives by now. if you purchase or otherwise acquire a snow leopard retail dvd, there's a very quick and easy process to get it running in vmplayer
<_numbers> but Mac-on-Linux was cool because it ran mac without emulation  on top of linux in a window so it was near-real-time
<_numbers> http://adbge.org/installing-snow-leopard-as-a-virtual-machine/
<sebsebseb> _numbers: oh I didn't go on the link, I thought it was just for a theme
<_numbers> nope
<namzezam> xangua:  do you know how can i remove all oss and then reinstall all pulse and alsa?
<tmukmkd> namzezam this may help you http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/
<spexi> Hi! I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 side by side. All my media etc are in ntfs disk, so I have to mount those disks if I want to access all the media. Is it possible then create a network share with that mounted media?
<spexi> I went to system-administration-shared folders and created a share, but my roommate with also ubuntu 9.10 cannot access it
<spexi> he sees it, but mounting is not possible
<Dr_Willis> spexi:  you can share ntfs filesysems - but i Think you must first have them mounted via fstab so you can set up proper permissions. and/or link the mountpoints to a shared location
<namzezam> tmukmkd:  thanks i try
<Dr_Willis> Soappoa:   you may have issues with  ntfs that 'auto mount on access'  but  Yes. You can share NTFS filesystmes
<Dr_Willis> opps that was for spexi  :)
<great_canadian> chili555 ok i just posted in the networking and wireless section my nick there is DogoDave
<sebsebseb> _numbers: That guide says the kernel modules are included in Dapper Drake, so probably Karmic as well.  Also the page was last updated last year, so you can probably try the guide, plus the project itself is on sourceforge.
<sebsebseb> _numbers: I think the guide might work with Karmic,  and you need to be doing it on a Mac, and I assume that's what you want to do it on.
<robas> any toughbook cf 28 touchscreen users there?
<steffan> !anyone | robas
<ubottu> robas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<robas> hmmm... sorry this is a first time for me sorry... how to configure touchscreen on toughbook cf 28. ubuntu 9.10
<_pingu> if a add a user with useradd -m -p passw username should the login on kde work?
<Guest49333> is there software/plugin that can view .mts avchd files from an hd camera without having to convert them first?
<leohartx> i have problem with my hdd , can some one help me ?
<the_hydra> leohartx, what problem?
<leohartx> the_hydra : my fat32 partition vanished, when i use fsck , it give me this : Got 3014656 bytes instead of 15719952 at 16384
<the_hydra> leohartx, standart practice...before going further...make backup image of the partition
<leohartx> the_hydra : it also have I/O error
<the_hydra> leohartx, use something like dd
<the_hydra> leohartx, ok, use dd_rescue
<dehqan> how to select lower version between 2 package ?
<the_hydra> leohartx, you can download system rescue cd...there you will find a near complete tool arsenal for such recovery
<leohartx> the_hydra , can that problem be fixed ?
<the_hydra> leohartx, yes and no..depends on the situation
<the_hydra> leohartx, but first thing first...make backup image....
<leohartx> the_hydra : what causes this problems ?
<tmukmkd> the_hydra how to make backup image of partition?
<the_hydra> leohartx, could be bad sectors
<leohartx> the_hydra : the bad news is i dont have an extra hdd
<muffi> i want autocad in ubantu 9.10
<the_hydra> tmukmkd, something like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=./backup.img bs=128K
<the_hydra> leohartx, no extra machine too?
<leohartx> the_hydra, i heard that we can make bad sectors be ignored, is it possible ?
<leohartx> the_hydra, yes :(
<muffi> how to install autocad in ubantu 9.10
<the_hydra> leohartx, yeah, using "badblocks" IIRC
<the_hydra> leohartx, but I believe your problem now is how to recover the data which sit on top of bad sectors...if there are any
<tmukmkd> the_hydra tq for the info :D i never did it.
<the_hydra> tmukmkd, np
<the_hydra> tmukmkd, or pipe it to something like nc for remote backup
<edakiri> dehqan: in aptitude go to details by pressing enter
<MgMt> im having trouble with permissions for one of my partitions, transmission wont let me save files to it
<kanine5> muffi: try wine although im not sure if it works
<leohartx> the_hydra , i dont have any thing important on my lost partition
<the_hydra> leohartx, ok then....pls do fsck
<ivano> buntu-it
<leohartx> the_hydra, can you give me more details
<dehqan> adante: how to compare 2 package version and select the one is lower
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<leohartx> the_hydra, i've just use it
<tmukmkd> the_hydra owh. its necessary to make an image backup for small computer like laptop?
<the_hydra> leohartx, i'm afraid I can not give details right now...
<the_hydra> tmukmkd, why not? backup before disaster striks
<muffi> kanine5: iam just minute b4 install ubuntu in my laptop so i dont know what is wine can you plz give me information how to install autocad through wine
<leohartx> the_hydra : here're results : dosfsck 3.0.3, 18 May 2009, FAT32, LFN
<leohartx> Got 3014656 bytes instead of 15719952 at 16384
<leohartx> the_hydra , why ?
<kanine5> muffi: i would suggest google, im sorry i cant assist u much further
<tmukmkd> the_hydra yup u r rite. i forgot bout that :D backup before its too late. thanks again :D
<the_hydra> leohartx, just reading man page, use -c
<the_hydra> tmukmkd, yups :)
<the_hydra> leohartx, that;s for calling "bad block" checking
<leohartx> the_hydra , man page of fsck ?
<elijah> How do I access document settings in OpenOffice Writer?
<the_hydra> leohartx, yes.... "man fsck.ext3" for example
<elijah> I want to change the page size for a Writer document
<VCoolio> elijah: file > page setup?
<edakiri> edakiri: run the program "aptitude". it can do that.
<elijah> VCoolio: That is where you would logically think it would be nbut that menu item does not exist (or anything like it)
<edakiri> dehqan: run the program "aptitude" from a terminal. it can do that.
<leohartx> the_hydra : i use this command, but nothing shows up : man fsck | grep "use -c"
<carlosgaldino> hi, i'm having a problem. the same problem like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/447602
<carlosgaldino> anyone knows what to do?
<the_hydra> leohartx, man fsck.ext3 | col -b | grep \-c
<edakiri> elijah: perhaps from the menu file ->properties ?
<the_hydra> leohartx, or better...man fsck.ext3 | col -b | grep -C 3 \-c
<MgMt> how do i ignore ownership on a volume?
<VCoolio> elijah: format > page > page
<warf> whats the easiest route for setting up a virtual email server these days? about 3-4 years ago i spent at least 2 days setting one up (i believe i ended up using vpopmail/qmail); anything easier out there today? maybe just a package lol
<elijah> edakiri: That is just metadata
<edakiri> MgMt: only root can ignore ownership
<elijah> VCoolio: Thanks, you just saved me a bunch of time
<MgMt> edakiri im trying to save torrents to a partition but it says permission denied
<leohartx> the_hydra, there's nothing
<Royall> About every 10 minutes or so, my mouse cursor jumps to the bottom left corner of my bottom left workspace.
<Royall> It's extremely annoying
<carlosgaldino> hey, someone knows to stop the noise when i start playing an audio file?
<gunji> @MgMt :- Change the attributes of directory in which u are trying to save to 777
<edakiri> Royall: i've never seen that
<MgMt> how do i change the attributes?
<gunji> chmod
<Royall> I'm just working and bam, I'm in my bottom left workspace
<gunji> 77 are risky fr secure purpose
<greezmunkey> Can someone point me to a link for vzaccess for linux, googled 'till I'm sick and could use a hand, tia :)
<guntbert> gunji: 777 is almost always bad advice - at least without an extra warning
<the_hydra> leohartx, dunno then
<gunji> ya i gave warning fr 777
<the_hydra> leohartx, just fire up fsck with "-c" option then
<MgMt> gunji what would the code look like for /dev/sda2
<leohartx> the_hydra : "-c" or "-C", which one ?
<guntbert> MgMt: please don't do that - you will mess up a great lot in your system
<the_hydra> leohartx, from man page, I say "-c"
<gunji> dnt use 777 on /dev/sda2
<MgMt> guntbert how do i make it so i can save torrents to a different partition?
<MgMt> im getting permission denied errors
<greezmunkey> Won't torrents save to a local directory??
<MgMt> i dont have enough space
<MgMt> my ubuntu partition is only 10 gigs
<greezmunkey> ouch
<MgMt> plus i dont wanna move the files or redownload when i reformat
<guntbert> MgMt:  you can set the ownership of any directory to your user (but again - don't do that for a complete partition)
<leohartx> the_hydra : -c is an invalid option
<MgMt> the whole partition is downloads
<greezmunkey> guntbert, is MgMt on a wubi install?
<the_hydra> leohartx, what's your filesystem type?
<gunji> guntbert is right , make a specific folder , but dnt set higher privelage to whole partition
<guntbert> MgMt: you can do it with the directory where it is mounted
<leohartx> the_hydra : mine is fat32
<MgMt> i used pysdm to mount it on boot
<guntbert> greezmunkey: don't know - ask him :)
<greezmunkey> MgMt?? wubu?
<MgMt> im using a fresh 9.10 install
<greezmunkey> s/wubu/wubi
<the_hydra> leohartx, ok, try "fsck.vfat -t"
<MgMt> idk what wubi is
<gunji> R : read 4 Write W : 2 , execute x : 1
<mimi1> ciao
<leohartx> the_hydra : it says : -t and -w require -a or -r, which option should i use ?
<greezmunkey> MgMt, you built a system on 10GB, ...as a test?
<gunji> owner group anybody is syntax ( 7 7 7)
<MgMt> no, i have multiple partitions
<guntbert> !it | mimi1
<ubottu> mimi1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MgMt> multiple installs
<gunji> do command chmod 700 for a particualr directory and work will be done
<the_hydra> leohartx, not sure...try -a
<gunji> MgMt :- use chmod 600 /dev/sda1/folder
<gunji> safe and easy command
<miaumeee> hello. I just installed ubuntu 9.10 but fail to boot xp from grub2 - it's showing a black screen with blinking cursor on top left corner
<dehqan> edakiri: aptitude can comapre and select lower ? if yes what is option ?
<VCoolio> gunji: if he's not the owner, this way he won't even be able to read it, will he? Why not chown?
<guntbert> gunji: don't forget about chown
<gunji> ya guntbert is right
<leohartx> the_hydra : i see, but even with those option when using fsck.vfat, it still gives this message : Got 3014656 bytes instead of 15719952 at 16384
<MgMt> i just did chmod 700 /dev/sda2 and now i cant make a folder
<spudulike> is there a way to  disable an interface in /etc/network/interfaces without simply commenting the configuration out?
<warf> MgMt that wasnt a good idea
<MgMt> is there a way to fix that?
<warf> better chmod 550 it
<the_hydra> leohartx, not sure how to proceed...maybe it just said it does it best but can not fix all the problems
<warf> and hope it works again
<guntbert> MgMt: you want to sudo chmod mgmt /that/special/folder  - AND you were told not to do it on the partition but on a directory
<guntbert> MgMt: wait
<MgMt> im waiting
<guntbert> MgMt: I mistyped - correct version you want to sudo chown mgmt /that/special/folder
<leohartx> the_hydra, well, thank for your help
<warf> oh i think its chmod 660 /dev/sdX#, not 550
<VCoolio> MgMt: the default permissions for /dev/sda was probably 660, revert that
<greezmunkey> lagged
<spudulike> is there a way to  disable an interface in /etc/network/interfaces without simply commenting the configuration out?
<the_hydra> leohartx, you're welcome
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<MgMt> i still cant create a folder in /dev/sda2
<guntbert> MgMt: you need a folder - don't work on the raw partition!!!
<VCoolio> MgMt: do 'mount' and see what /dev/sda2 is mounted to; that's the folder you want to mess with; for example /media/Download
<guntbert> VCoolio: thx for stepping in  :-)
<MgMt> media/sda2
<VCoolio> MgMt: now in that folder make a new folder that is going to be your user folder, so "sudo mkdir /media/sda2/Downloads" then own it by "sudo chown -R MgMt /media/sda2/Downloads
<greezmunkey> spudulike, if you entirely remove it, then it becomes eligable for management by MN, you can then uncheck it in NM, and viola!
<spudulike> hi greezmunkey, I am just using the command line tho
<MgMt> it says changing ownership not permitted
<greezmunkey> spudulike, or you could shut it down from the command line, e.g. sudu ifdown {interface}
<greezmunkey> sudo
<spudulike> greezmunkey, I'd like it to be auto disabled at startup
<greezmunkey> spudulike, add the ifdown command to a script that is executed when you log in.
<MgMt> ‎i used sudo
<guntbert> MgMt: please copy the command you typed to the channel
<MgMt> sudo chown -R andy /media/sda2/Downloads
<spudulike> greezmunkey, hmm, yes, that's a good suggestion.  I just hoped there would be a way in the interfaces file
<sadata> Can anyone tell me what file Startup Applications writes to?
<greezmunkey> spudulike, the interfaces file is for affecting the attributes of an interface, not whether is up or down
<guntbert> MgMt: please paste the output of ls -ld /media/sda2/Downloads
<MgMt> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 16384 2010-03-07 13:41 /media/sda2/Downloads
<VCoolio> MgMt: try this "sudo chown -R andy:andy /media/sda2/Downloads
<guntbert> VCoolio: maybe without -R ?
<spudulike> greezmunkey, do you know what actually causes the interface to come up?
<VCoolio> guntbert: maybe, but what will happen if the torrents create dirs there?
<spudulike> is it just a case of letting come up and then disabling it?  There is no way to disable it bydefault?
<greezmunkey> spudulike, in your rc scripts, I believe.
<m_tadeu> hi all
<VCoolio> guntbert: I rather think it's not possible to own stuff as user in a root group
<spudulike> hmm, ok, it just seems a bit of a workaround.
<spudulike> greezmunkey, thanks for your advice on that
<MgMt> permission stsill denied
<dehqan> how to compare version of 2 packages with the same name and select lower version
<greezmunkey> spudulike, Well, yes. Do you want the interface down all of the time?
<MgMt> it says operation not peritted
<m_tadeu> I'm updating a system and I upgraded the nvidia driver to nvidia-glx-195...problem is that X doesn't run
<spudulike> greezmunkey, yes
<gunji> mozilla 3.6 is still nt out in ubuntu repo , any ideas when it will be released
<spudulike> just one specific one
<greezmunkey> spudulike, Can you remove the interface?
<spudulike> no
<spudulike> it's built in
<sebsebseb> gunji: It won't go in the Karmic repo, it will be in the default Lucid install
<unop> spudulike, why would you want to keep the interface config in the interfaces file tho?
<greezmunkey> spudulike, then the workaround isn't such a workaround!
<MgMt> would it be a problem if sda2 is mounted?
<VCoolio> MgMt: ah, good thinking, try that
<MgMt> unmount it?
<guntbert> VCoolio: I assumed the folder was empty right now
<VCoolio> MgMt: yes
<greezmunkey> spudulike, your system is going to try to use any hardware that you have drivers for, and some that you don't. So , disable it at log in.
<spudulike> ok greezmunkey - thank you
<gunji> sebsebseb: Lucid release date is 29 april .
<sebsebseb> gunji: yes
<spudulike> bearing in mind that I only have CLI access, how do you change the keyboard layout?
<gunji> its too late for a mozilla upgrade
<MgMt> vcoolio it says only root can unmount
<spudulike> is this configured in xorg.conf?
<unop> spudulike, setxkbmap
<VCoolio> MgMt: that's right, sudo umount /dev/blah
<sebsebseb> gunji: well there is a ppa  for later Firefox, but  not sure of the details, and that's rather daft having to use a ppa for later Firefox in the first place, or having to install yourself in another way
<unop> spudulike, actually no, that wouldn't work
<sebsebseb> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<markd> having a issue connecting to my network ive tried both of my routers here in the house and i cannot connect i know im typing in the right password but its still not working
<gunji> sebsebseb:  dnt want a PPA install , but need 3.6 badly fr its features (spcialy a good support behind passwd protected proxy)
<greezmunkey> spudulike, you said you have CLI only so xorg.conf shouldn't be in play. Look in your .profile file in you user home directory.
<spudulike> will setxkbmap give a list of options ?
<unop> spudulike, setxkbmap requires X tho
<sebsebseb> gunji: well above is the ppa link
<sadata> what file do autostart applications get written to (i.e. the ones specified in the Startup Applications applet)?  Thx
<spudulike> oh, how do I do it from the CLI?
<gunji> ya
<gunji> so wait till 29th april :(
<sebsebseb> gunji: really  major programs such as Firefox, and Open Office,  should come from the repo's in my opinion, and not just security updates, but actsual proper new versions,  when they come out, but nope that's not how they do things like that
<VCoolio> gunji: find the .tar.gz, extract and run firefox from there;
<sebsebseb> gunji: the ppa is
<sebsebseb> gunji: well
<greezmunkey> spudulike, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3907470&postcount=4
<markd> having a  problem connecting to my network i know im typing in the right password but not working on both of my routers here
<sebsebseb> gunji: you will have the same thing as if you installed from source,  or very nearly the same thing
<markd>  having a  problem connecting to my network i know im typing in the right password but not working on both of my routers here
<gunji> it gave me problems so i reverted back
<sebsebseb> gunji: ok well  you can directly install from Mozilla
<markd> the second one uses aes do i have to change something for it to work?
<greezmunkey> spudulike, I spoke too soon, let me check somewhere else!
<MgMt> ok i did the chown -R thing with success, now what?
<m_tadeu> I need help with the nvidia drivers....they're not working
<VCoolio> MgMt: mount again, then try to "mkdir /media/sda2/Downloads/test" (without sudo!)
<MgMt> nvm transmission seems to be doing what i wanted it to
<markd> anyone?
<markd>  having a  problem connecting to my network i know im typing in the right password but not working on both of my routers here
<VCoolio> MgMt: yay! you've experienced one of linux' good old permissions annoyances
<markd> the second router uses aes do i have to change a setting for it to work
<MgMt> yeah tahts why i cant stand most linux's
<MgMt> im used to puppy linux
<markd> ????
<greezmunkey> spudulike, This is way better: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html
<markd> CAN ANYONE SEE ME!!!
<Haffe> No.
<sebsebseb> markd: yes
<alekkks> markd, yes. even without the caps lock i could.
<sumit> hi
<sadata> markd: I can
<greezmunkey> markd, maybe even better in smapp caps
<markd>  having a  problem connecting to my network i know im typing in the right password but not working on both of my routers here
<markd> any ideas?
<ownlife> Hey everybody!
<greezmunkey> markd, what are you trying to do?
<sadata> markd: WEP or WPA password?
<markd> @ownlife do you know the solution to my problem
<markd>  having a  problem connecting to my network i know im typing in the right password but not working on both of my routers here
<markd> wpa
<markd> who uses wep?
<dehqan> v
<dehqan> for example in a folder there are some packages , some of them are with the same name but different versions , now how to select lower versions ?
<ownlife> wep!
<yabuk> amsn freeze when I try to configure my webcam (Foston Model FT-600 B), I can use this cam on vlc, but not on amsn
<histo> On my server I have linux-image-generic linux-image-generic-pae and linux-image-server  Do I need all three for the server?
<sebsebseb> yabuk: uh VLC can use web cams?
<histo> Its installing a generic kernel and a pae kernel
<sadata> people who have old devices on their LAN that only support WEP, that's who
<yabuk> sebsebseb: yeas
<adapa> sebsebseb: it's a v4l device
<petski> histo, try to see if "amsn daily" resolves the issue: https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<histo> petski: what?
<greezmunkey> markd, open a termial type: tail -f /var/log/syslog and see how far you are getting when you try to access your network - it's a starting point.
<sebsebseb> adapa: right whatever that is
<sumit> hey does any body know
<sumit> how to dual boot
<sumit> with linux and windows 7
<adapa> sebsebseb: video 4 linux. the main model for video input drivers on linux.
<xangua> install windows dirst and after anything you like sumit
<adapa> sebsebseb: vlc can open the webcam as an input device
<sumit> oks
<sumit> i wanna know more about that
<sadata> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<petski> histo, the link I provided contains the "amsn daily" PPA. It contains the most up to date version of amsn. It helpful to know if the latest version of amsn still has the same issues as the one that is shipped with ubuntu
<histo> petski: did you maybe mean someone else?
<RB2> Anyone familiar with Skype? I'm having a strange audio issue.
<histo> petski: my question was about the server kernel
<petski> histo, you are right, it was meant to user "yabuk"
<m_tadeu> pleeeaaaaassseee....where can I find some help on setting the nvidia drivers to work
<xangua> m_tadeu: tried with 'envy' ¿
<m_tadeu> what's envy?
<greezmunkey> m_tadeu, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<woc> I am unable to connect my Toshiba A215 to my LCD television using my S-Video output. My graphics card is an ATI Radeon x1200. My drivers are current, but nothing populates in my hardware drivers option. Any ideas on how I can use my LCD as a 2nd monitor?
<jon5000> fresh install on dell laptop.  all ok except  wireless card seems to be disabled.  how can i enable? there is no physical switch, nor is there a bios setting. can someone help?
<jon5000> correction: gateway laptop
<markd> ok something wrong with network manager as far as i can tell NM_IS_SETTING is failing
<markd> whatever that is
<ori> U GUYS ROCK FOR HELPING ALL THE TIME
<m_tadeu> I didn't use envy
<markd> any ideas what that is and how i cfix it
<m_tadeu> looks bad
<greezmunkey> markd, you ssid doesn't have any spaces in it, does it?
<markd> it does
<badp> What is the package that handles font rendering? I have an issue to report.
<markd> i think
<markd> let me check
<markd> yes it does
<rohithwiz23> ati radeon mobility x300 on 9.10 Karmic... Can't enable desktop effects, Need help
<markd> is thatbad?
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<FloodBot2> [prototipe]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<m_tadeu> xangua: should I use envy or should I avoid it?
<SoftwareExplorer> When you are replying on a mailing list, are you supposed to send the reply to the mailing list only or the mailing list and the person?
<xangua> try it if it works
<n08l3J> hello Ubuntu folks
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<badp> <.<
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<woc> Do I need to install open source drivers to use my s-video output when I have an ATI Radeon x1200 graphics card?
<alekkks> hm, haven't seen flooding for years :)
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<Azelphur> !ops | [prototipe]
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<badp> !ops
<ubottu> [prototipe]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<[prototipe]> HELLO HOW CAN I JOIN IN #LINUX_MX ?????????? THANKS FROM ANTEMANO
<n08l3J> I want to use indic fonts, I installed but neither open office nor gimp sees them
<jon5000> fresh install on gateway laptop.  all ok except  wireless card seems to be disabled.  how can i enable? there is no physical switch, nor is there a bios setting. can someone help?
<n08l3J> how should i approach it?
<ownlife> I was wondering what the difference is between compiling source or just using a deb?
<ubuntuselur> i have a set of .xls files. how do i search for a string in all of them?
<SoftwareExplorer> (I'm asking again in case my question got lost in the flood) When you are replying on a mailing list, are you supposed to send the reply to the mailing list only or the mailing list and the person?
<badp> ownlife: if you compile by yourself, the package manager doesn't know about it
<VCoolio> ownlife: it takes longer to compile; it may suit your setup better and you can specify options / features
<ownlife> In this instance, I'm trying to run wine and wow
<ownlife> I saw some options for compiling wine
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<trism> ubuntuselur: grep "your string here" *.xls (perhaps with -n to show the line number of the match)
<ownlife> Thanks! I am just going to use repo wine  :D
<xangua> lorenzo /j #ubuntu-it , or add it to your list better
<rohithwiz23> I have an ati radeon mobility x300 on 9.10 Karmic. I can't enable desktop effects. I have tried to install ATI Catalyst center but when i try to launch it keep getting error messages
<blakkheim> rohithwiz23: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<jdeloach> Can someone help me with a probleM I HAVE WITH MY DVI-to-VGA converter? It's a graphics/card or software issue as it works on different cards.
<guntbert> xangua: won't work - he does it every day - today at least 3 times :-(
<greezmunkey> ubuntuselur, there is an app in the repos called spread that may help you...
<woc> does anyone know how to get an s-video output working with an ATI Radeon 1200 series graphics card?
<jon5000> wireless network driver issue.  cannot enable.  please help
<yabuk> I installed ubuntu studio and it took some Gyga bytes from HD, I made a complete removal on synaptic, but it doesn't delete all files because that Gyga remain used, how to really complete remove? delete all downloaded files?
<josh__> Hi. Could someone help me with a wireless issue in ubuntu 9.10 please?
<ubuntuselur> trism, greezmunkey: thank you
<craig> josh... what type of card?
<josh__> broadcom
<craig> and do you know which chipset?
<silverwolf22> Hello?
<josh__> let me check, i do that have
<craig> ok
<josh__> b43xx
<rohithwiz23> blakkheim: I had the same thought after 4-5 hours of surffing the web trying to find an soultion to this problem... Do you know how to fix it?
<greezmunkey> markd, ?
<josh__> is that the thing you needed?
<badp> is libfreetype6 the package responsible for font rendering in Linux?
<craig> ok give me a min josh
<markd> yes
<markd> i didn't see a reply back
<markd> @greezmunkey
<silverwolf22> I want to install ubuntu, How is it?
<greezmunkey> markd, about spaces?
<markd> i said yes
<markd> it does
<greezmunkey> markd, if so make your ssid with no spaces - i.e yes it's bad
<adapa> silverwolf22: read the info on the website
<markd> ok
<markd> ill take them out
<greezmunkey> that's my reply, before the flood
<cheako> Hello, where can I configure network interfaces?  I'm used to using /etc/network/interfaces
<alzamabar> Hi does anyone know how can I assign a name to the attachment files I send in an email via metasend?
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<FloodBot2> pisqyeq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<pisqyeq> ikonia JPeterson adapa nameiner ubuntuselur FreddieMercury markd nalioth Pony_MACOSX flashkidd xangua lorenzo_ FreddieMercury JOIN #LINUX_MX
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cheako> Hello, where can I configure network interfaces?  I'm used to using /etc/network/interfaces
<jon5000> josh, what type of computer?
<silverwolf22> That was weird
<gh0stn0te> hi
<greezmunkey> cheako, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<josh__> it's a frankenstein computer
<craig> oh k... anyway, Josh... which driver version? native?
<m_tadeu> xangua: envy worked :) thx a lot
<silverwolf22> So, Is Wubi safe? By safe, I mean will it mess Windows Vista/make me reformat my HDD ect if something goes wrong?
<alzamabar> Hi does anyone know how to specify a file name in an attachment file sent via metasend?
<josh__> well i'm not really sure which driver i need
<SoftwareExplorer> silverwolf22: It's safe.
<josh__> i've tried a few suggestions from google
<nhak> what is the smallest distro based on ubuntu ?
<silverwolf22> How does Ubuntu fare with games? I only play Emulators and Steam games, Would I be good with Wine?
<josh__> do you happen to have a link to a package that would do the trick or do you need more information?
<SoftwareExplorer> silverwolf22: It doesn't make you reformat anything. It doesn't install a different boot loader either, and you can easily uninstall it from windows.
<craig> need more info.... need to know the driver version and whatnot
<adapa> silverwolf22: Steam _does_ work with wine. But you need to work at it. There are loads of emulators available.
<josh__> where can i find that information?
<logthis> Hello. I installed Tor/Privoxy and Vidalia in synaptic package manager. But when i put the settings into firefox the proxy wont work. help???
<woc> Does anyone know how to connect an LCD tv to a laptop running Ubuntu via s-video?
<Henry_BR> I'd like to know if is there one graphic interface app to edit grub... most used... any? thank you
<craig> but the people in #ubuntu are usually much more helpful than I am... I'm not too great with wifi especially... I always go wired
<silverwolf22> Adapa: What do you mean work with it? Also, Do I need Windows to use Wine, Or does that just run Windows apps?
<rohithwiz23> I have an ati radeon mobility x300 on 9.10 Karmic. I can't enable desktop effects. I have tried to install ATI Catalyst center but when i try to launch it keep getting error messages.. I need help
<craig> so I probably cant help too much anyway
<nhak> what is the smallest distro based on ubuntu ?
<josh__> yeah i'm using wired right now but it kinda crowds the computer room =P
<jon5000> josh, about 1 hour ago chili5000 made a suggestion of a link for me regarding this very driver issue.  my system crapped out and cannot find it.  do you have a history of this site?
<nhak> i mean the most lightweight distro ...
<m_tadeu> nhak: xubuntu, I guess
<sebsebseb> nhak: or lubuntu
<adapa> silverwolf22: wine does not require windows, it provides the libraries you need itself. i'm using steam for source games on wine and they work, but i had to follow a lot of online how to guides. it doesn't work out of the box.
<jon5000> josh__, , about 1 hour ago chili5000 made a suggestion of a link for me regarding this very driver issue.  my system crapped out and cannot find it.  do you have a history of this site?
<paolo88> hi
<sebsebseb> nhak: both of which can be installed from the offical Ubuntu repo's
<paolo88> how i can understand how many core are unused by a bash command?
<silverwolf22> Okay then, Thanks a bunch, I think ill try ubuntu out now :D
<sebsebseb> nhak: well I think lubuntu can as well.  lubuntu-desktop  ,but yes xubuntu-desktop
<paolo88> i have a remote machine, i access by ssh, i want know how many core are unused
<josh__> well there was a suggested download of a package that would install the firmware that is needed for this card
<craig> so heres my issue.... I can only get sound output from my headphone jack and not through my monitors internal speakers... weird, but anyone else have this happen?
<josh__> it went through the motions, but had no effect
<jon5000> anyone have a history of this room going back at least an hour? looking for a link chili555 (?) gave me
<DJones> !logs | jon5000
<ubottu> jon5000: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sebsebseb> jon5000: your IRC client probably does logs, and there are offical channel logs
<BluesKaj> paolo88, system monitor gui will tell you , if you're in a hurry
<cheako> ...How can I create a bridged connection?  Using brctl, ect, ect?
<spudulike> greezmunkey, thanks for the help earlier - most kind!
<greezmunkey> spudulike, worked for you?
<paolo88> BluesKaj: i have access only by ssh, no X
<spudulike> can anyone suggest a non graphical text editor that is easier for a newbie than vi ?
<spudulike> something I can download quickly using apt-get
<ubuntuselur> spudulike: nano
<sebsebseb> spudulike: vim
<cheako> Ohh, I think I C.
<DJones> spudulike: nano
<greezmunkey> nano, definately
<sebsebseb> spudulike: I think  it's called vim
<bob__> I have messed up my wired network connection some how, my wireless connection is working ok. How can I get it back. Unbuntu found it automatically when I first installed.
<trism> jon5000: this message? 11:58 < chili555> jon5000, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419368&highlight=4318  See post #6. I might know that guy!
<adapa__> spudulike: it's easy enough to learn vim, once installed just run vimtutor
<BluesKaj> paolo88, a server ?
<llutz> cheako: just use /e/n/interfaces, no need to use networkmanager
<nhak> sebsebseb, thanks
<SoftwareExplorer> spudulike: Nano is easy enough to just use instead of learn to use first. I think nano is installed by default.
<sebsebseb> adapa__: oh didn't know about vimtutor, seems like something good to know about when it comes to Linux distros though.
<sebsebseb> adapa__: assuming here that it's also for other distros as well
<spudulike> for all that suggested nano - thank you - yes this is what I needed
<jon5000> trism, thank you!
<sebsebseb> nhak: np
<spudulike> how do you select the menu options in nano tho?
<paolo88> BluesKaj: a desktop, but it's the same
<SoftwareExplorer> spudulike: most things are control + a key. It will tell you some of them at the bottom of the screen.
<adapa__> sebsebseb: well, it is. it's provided by vim.
<greezmunkey> spudulike, Ctrl+option ??
<sebsebseb> adapa__: yep :)
<alicetuttoinclus> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<spudulike> aha - fantastic - thank you SoftwareExplorer and greenwom
<BluesKaj> paolo88, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<spudulike> oops
<spudulike> thank you greezmunkey
<yehia> i want to copy file in some folder but it tells me that i dont have permission to copy in that folder .. how to change the permission ?
<seanbrystone> omg if !list wasnt bad enough, now there's !lista? good god.
<josh__> so, what would be a good place to check for more info on my broadcom prob? i don't mind busy work, but i do need to get it working asap.
<cheako> Yes, how can I remove/replace NM?  Can I get back to using ifup/down?
 * greezmunkey gives SoftwareExplorer a nod...
<spudulike> that's me done for the day - thanks for being so helpful and friendly despite my easy questions!  ;-)
<llutz> cheako: you can
<spudulike> byee
<SoftwareExplorer> spudulike: You're welcome.
<woc> any ideas why my s-video output is not working anyone?
<alicetuttoinclus> ciao
<alicetuttoinclus> !lista
<greezmunkey> woc, I ran across someting about that, let me take another look...
<paolo88> BluesKaj: i need the core used, no the core
<woc> thank you
<josh__> would i be tarred and feathered if i asked about linux mint in here? lol
<alicetuttoinclus> download
<StanManCan> I have s3cmd for my backups. I made a script to that will run the sync, then  update a log saying the update was done,  when i run the script by hand it works fine, but when i add it to my crontab it doesn't do the sync, it just updates the file
<BluesKaj> yehia, right click on the folder , properties /permissions
<SoftwareExplorer> josh__: I don't think so. I hope we aren't like the bsd people.
<llutz> cheako: nm should stop grabbing devices if they are configured in /e/n/interfaces. i tend to purge nm
<guntbert> !mint | josh__ not tarred and feathered
<BluesKaj> paolo88, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz ... ?
<ubottu> josh__ not tarred and feathered: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Mike__> hi
<StanManCan> my crontab file just say "30 14 * * * /usr/local/sbin/www-backup"
<josh__> hmm well i'm just looking at an out of the box solution for my wireless card. it's kinda old and may not work with ubuntu. :(
<greezmunkey> woc, yes, look here - at the end: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1074500
<nuaimat1> hi all
<greezmunkey> josh__, Orinoco, Avaya?
<paolo88> BluesKaj: the core no at work, the % of work of each core
<BluesKaj> llutz, I wish I could get my usb wifi adapter working in /etc/network/interfaces ...tries many appraoches but no luck so far
<seanbrystone> paolo88, are you using google translator?
<paolo88> no
<paolo88> why?
<nuaimat1> i installed ubuntu 9.10 64 after i have ubuntu 32 bit, now i think installed grub "by 64" is different than previously 32 grub
<josh__> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> paolo88, sorry , ran out of ideas
<nuaimat1> can you help me ?
<markd> ok update on my network situation
<seanbrystone> translator google no work good bad grammar is google it not enough good to be a translator (LMAO)
<markd> its not connecting now because its timing out for some reason
<llutz> BluesKaj: shouldn't be hard if driver is loaded. look at ifupdown-examples and /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wpa-roam.conf
<markd> why is it doing this?
<guntbert> paolo88: I cannot understand what you mean with "the core no at work, the % of work of each core" either - please try to put it into different words
<Lappie> hello everyone, im looking for a program that will allow me to change the sound mix (ie the bass and treble levels)
<cheako> Ohh, sweet.
<cheako> Cool thank you for all your help.
<markd> @greezmunkey?
<greezmunkey> markd, Now that you have the ssid taken care of, are you using WPA-Personal?
<nuaimat1> dears , how to reinstall my current grub as default boot loader ?
<markd> yes wpa personal
<markd> aes
<woc> greezmunkey, when you have a moment, I've opened the xorg.conf, but am unsure of where to go to update the device section with the quote listed on the thread.
<greezmunkey> markd, you may have to try TKIP - try that
<eto> let's pretend this channel is actually useful
<markd> ok
<paolo88> guntbert: i must go out, sorry
<greezmunkey> woc, under the section marked DEVICE
<guntbert> paolo88: no problem :)
<paolo88> bye
<guntbert> eto: its how we all make it
<eto> has somebody clue why gnome screensaver turns on when using fulscreen rdesktop without mouse, ie typing?
<nuaimat1> eto: i think it's a problem with 9.10, hopefully it will be resolved in 10.04
<woc> my xorg.conf is blank when it pops up.
<mtrg> how to change language input in Xubuntu?
<eto> nuaimat1 : 8.04 has it also
<greezmunkey> woc, what do you mean, the file is empty?
<eto> okay some easy fix for that?
<Henry_BR> I've choosed encrypt my HOME when I was installing Ubuntu 9.10... Does It turn the boot slow??? How could I desable encryption???
<nuaimat1> eto: :S then maybe it's a wrong assumption
<sadata_> eto: are you sure it's gnome screensaver and not hardware powersave?
<eto> can screen saver be disabled alltogether
<eto> ?
<woc> when I enter the code line to call it up, the file opens but contains nothing.
<eto> sadata_ : screen goes gradually dark
<eto> when mouse is moved it light's up instantly
<eto> machinmes are desktops
<eto> lights
<eto> up
<sadata_> try to disable screen blank in Power Options
<greezmunkey> woc, but you have a gnome desktop?
<woc> yes
<BluesKaj> llutz, in  /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wpa-roam.conf , what is meant by  ' id_str ' ?
<eto> screen blank in power options, okay i'll try that
<eto> will report later
<sadata_> actually ... under Preferences -> Power Management
<bobko> hey
<ynnoig> ciao a tutti
<ynnoig> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<llutz> BluesKaj: just an identifier for you, free-string
<bobko> salut la  toti
<VonVon> Hello! I'm asking this because none in the kubuntu channel is active, does anyone where in kubuntu one can define shortcutkeys?
<eto> sadata_ : just to be clear  LCD monitors don't show signal lost message and the light up happens really quick, so i asume it's screen saver.
<greezmunkey> woc, I'll have to do some checking here, but ask in the channel. There are guys here that are way better with X, and Gnome than am I
<eto> these relisys are actually quite slow to get from real powersave
<llutz> BluesKaj: you'll need it when using profiles in /e/n/interfaces
<woc> thank you. I've done some playing around with the drivers and config last night. If anything, I may just reinstall and start from scratch.
<greezmunkey> woc, I think you need to start at the beginning, with like xconfig, or configx (something like that) I'm unsure at this point.
<ynnoig> ciao a tutti
<bobko> ao coe stai ?
<BluesKaj> llutz, I use /e/n/interfaces now for eth0 , but i haven't used that string
<markd> how do i disable ethernet?
<greezmunkey> woc, once you have a valid xorg.conf, then you can add the needed option.
<bobko> ciao come stai
<markd> i just want it to use wireless
<ikonia> !it | bobko
<ubottu> bobko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sadata_> what are your settings under Screensaver Preferences ... maybe idle is being detected because USB ports go to sleep
<aaRaaceLii> hello
<ynnoig> sudo ifconfig eth0 down to disable eth0
<aaRaaceLii> enn?
<pk__> i paired my bluetooth headset with a dongle on ubuntu.but sound is not coming
<ynnoig> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sadata_> eto: is keyboard USB attached?
<Lappie> hi everyone, im trying to find a program that will allow me to controll the bass and treble and other fq for the sound output of the ubuntu os, i had one for an external sound card b4 i listen 2 a lot of bass music and i dont wanna bust this lil lappy speaker :)
<bobko> ok
<aaRaaceLii> speek spain
<ikonia> !es | aaRaaceLii
<ubottu> aaRaaceLii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<markd> @greemunkey did you see what i wrote in private chat
<llutz> BluesKaj: look at //usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces   the part about mapping. there you'll need it.
<greezmunkey> markd, I don't pm, sorry.
<aaRaaceLii> i love ikonia
<sadata_> Lappie: use adacious and play through JACK ... use jackeq or jackrack to do anything with audio
<pk__> bluetooth headset paired but sound is through normal speakers...............pls help
<markd> @greezmunkey i think for some reason its trying to use ethernet
<adm> hi, how to install edubuntu in ubuntu ?
<markd> @greezmunkey is eth2 wireless or ethernet?
<cyberix> I have an ethernet card and a wi-fi card in my laptop. Occasionally I have both cable plugged in and wireless signal. Occasionally one or the other is down. How does Ubuntu juggle between the two devices?
<Alanxd> ola
<timyeung> adm i think you would have to do a dual boot or just replace ubuntu
<BluesKaj> llutz, I don't have the file /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces :(
<greezmunkey> markd, that depends, some wireless adapters will show up as eth(n)...
<densone> cyberix, route?
<adm> algum brasileiro pode me ajudar ?
<blakkheim> !br > adm
<ikonia> !br | adm
<ubottu> adm, please see my private message
<ubottu> adm: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<markd> @greezmunkey i only have eth0 and eth2
<llutz> BluesKaj: /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<timyeung> !en | alanxd
<ubottu> alanxd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eto> sadata_ : keyboard is PS2
<greezmunkey> markd, eth0 is wired, the other is probably your adapter. What type is it?
<densone> cyberix, most likely uses the routing table to setup the default route of the interface
<Alanxd> hello
<Alanxd> xdç
<markd> @greezmunkey says eth2 its a broadcom chipset
<adm> i need help to install edubuntu in ubuntu (based addon cd)
<sadata_> eto: ok ... if you uncheck 'activate screensaver when computer is idle' does it still blank?  maybe you need to logout and back in before setting takes effect
<adm> i am insert a disk, but not install message appear
<xangua> adm: install edubuntu-desktop ¿¿
<ikonia> adm: install the package edubuntu-desktop
<greezmunkey> markd, in a terminal, type iwconfig, and paste the result to paste.ubuntu.com
<cyberix> densone: I think I'm having a problem with miredo failing to keep track on the situation.
<rohithwiz23> I have an ati radeon mobility x300 on 9.10 Karmic. I can't enable desktop effects. I have tried to install ATI Catalyst center but when i try to launch it keep getting error messages.. I need help
<Lappie> do you know if adacious supports last.fm? or another site like it such as slacker or pandora?
<RedNifre> Hi! Ubuntu is the right OS for me, but a friend of mine has very special requirements. Do you know a good site where I can compare different distros?
<ikonia> Lappie: look in the plugin list what it supports
<Lappie> kk tyvm
<ikonia> RedNifre: that's offtopic for here, but look at distrowatch.com
<woc> does anyone know a command to reset my xorg.config?
<sadata_> Lappie: yes, via plugin
<densone> cyberix, what version are you using?
<RedNifre> Thank you very much!
<ikonia> woc: just delete it, it's dynamic anyway
<greezmunkey> Off-Topic: Detroit rocks!
<sadata_> Lappie: http://www.last.fm/group/Audacious
<woc> problem is there is nothing populated in the file to begin with.
<RedNifre> And sorry for being offtopic. *'-'*
<cyberix> densone: 1.2.2-1
<ikonia> greezmunkey: please don't
<cyberix> densone: from Debian
<ikonia> RedNifre: no problem, #ubuntu-offtopic maybe useful for you to use
<Roasted> how do you go in to hardware restricted drvier manager in terminal? I have a driver installed that wont remove, I remember there being a way to go in and remove it in terminal.
<ikonia> Roasted: what do you want to remove
<markd> @greezmunkey http://paste.ubuntu.com/390551/
<Roasted> ikonia, The Broadcom B43 driver. I need the Broadcom STA driver instead. IT won't remove the B43.
<ikonia> Roasted: just disable it in hardware manager ?
<Roasted> ikonia, I tried. It errors out.
<RedNifre> ikonia: thanks, I'll check it out.
<sadata_> use modprobe to remove
<densone> cyberix, are you getting an error?
<Roasted> sadata_, what would the command be? modprobe B43?
<ikonia> Roasted: what's the error ?
<AlienDK> I like tor
<cyberix> densone: No. The interface just disappears.
<Roasted> ikonia, systemerror; install archives () failed
<sadata_> I think you need to use the -r switch (remove?)
<markd> @greezmunkey did you get it?
<adm> ikonia: tank you for attention
<densone> cyberix, so you disable the interface and then traffic stop, or the interface fails?
<ikonia> adm: no problem
<Lappie> after i have dl'd them, they are .tgz files, how do i install??
<cyberix> densone: I just do ifconfig and it is no longer visible
<ikonia> Lappie: if you untar it, you'll see a file called README and one called INSTALL, read them
<cyberix> densone: fixable by doing sudo /etc/init.d/miredo restart
<densone> cyberix, so mirdedo is bringing the interface down?
<Lappie> untar it?
<ikonia> Lappie: yes, it's a gzipped tar file
<Lappie> what is untar it? do u mean double click on it in the downloads manager?
<sadata_> tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz
<greezmunkey> markd, ok, your card is not configured, in a term, type sudo lshw -C network and paste the result
<cyberix> densone: the interface is virtual, and created by miredo
<densone> ahhhh
<densone> cyberix, I see
<cyberix> densone: and I am trying to figure out why it disappears, so I could file a bug
<markd> l
<markd> L
<Oins> Hi. I have no sound at my notebook with 9.10 (9.04 worked). What could be wrong? Card is detected and aplay produce a right output.
<madjoe> my tar -xvfz is refusing "z" flag... should I install something first?
<markd> @greezmunkey you want the wireless adapter settngs right?
<ikonia> madjoe: what is the name of the file you want to untar
<madjoe> *.tar.gz
<brjann> madjoe: you need to put the 'f' last
<greezmunkey> markd, yes
<guntbert> madjoe: f must be the last flag (filename)
<D3RGPS31> Would anyone be willing to compile http://mikoandras.hu/projects/mysql_auth/mysql_auth-0.8.4.tar.gz and tell me if they get any warnings?
<Oins> madjoe: use f as last parameter
<madjoe> oh, it IS important how you sort your flags?
<Lappie> i figd that out, im still trying to fig the rest, i just double click'd it and dragged the folder onto my desktop
<madjoe> ok, guys, got it! thanks!
<brjann> madjoe: only that one, as you're essentially saying -f <filename>
<sadata_> z flag is not available on all unixes
<markd> @greezmunkey the chipset is BCM34XG
<madjoe> brjann: loud and clear! thnx!
<ratbox> I've got a nasty issue for the ubu-junkies to solve:  I've got Karmic installed on a Toshiba Tecra M5 wtih Nvidia Quadro NVS 110M Graphics... there are nasty video artifacts with fonts, green lines on some programs, more artifacts in games like Urban Terror, and WORST of all it won't let me run a second monitor or clone the display.  The S-Video out won't work either.. nvidia-settings won't help me....  Can you guys do anything?
<sadata_> should work on all linuxes though
<rawDawg> is there any ubuntu cbt for beginners that is recommended?
<greezmunkey> markd, paste sudo lshw -C netowrk
<greezmunkey> s/netowrk/network
<ikonia> madjoe: a.) what is the exact name of the file you're trying to untar b.) what Linux platform are you trying to do this on
<markd> @greezmunkey i don't have the internet on that computer remember just tell me what your looking  for
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<madjoe> ikonia: it's ok, "f" should be the last flag and now it works
<markd> @greezmunkey im using b43 driver if thats what you want to know
<Ridpojken> Question: What is the command for listing my soundcards in ALSA and their numbers. I used it yesterday but I've forgot the command ;-)
<jon5000> how do i enable wireless on a laptop using broadcom b43
<markd> @greezmunkey actually not im using sta wireless driver not b43
<greezmunkey> markd, ok, what does the "configuration" line say?
<sadata_> jon5000: http://tinyurl.com/yer5g3y
<markd> @greezmunkey i think i know the issue im using fcutter
<sadata_> jon5000: :)
<greezmunkey> markd, nice to know!
<markd> @greezmunkey driver version 5.10.91.9
<markd> @greezmunkey so im uninstalling fcutter
<Ridpojken> I don't want to spam but, no ideas what command i should use?
<markd> @grezzmunkey do i have to reboot after?
<guntbert> Ridpojken: lshw ? lspci?
<greezmunkey> markd, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should do it.
<linxeh> Ridpojken: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/ALSA_device_labels
<xig> i need a proper way to execute a (non-daemon) shell script on boottime, before X starts
<xig> (interactive shell script)
<llutz> xig: /etc/rc.local
<xig> llutz: i tried that, but it didnt seem to work
<xig> llutz: i placed /path/to/my/script || true into it
<markd> @greezmunkey now reboot?
<sadata_> xig: you put it before the exit line?
<xig> sadata_: ofc
<sadata_> :)
<greezmunkey> markd, I am not aware that removing fwcutter requires a restart...
<greezmunkey> markd, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart should do it.
<Lappie> never mind i found it in the synaptic packager manager
<markd> @greezmunkey i did both
<markd> @greezmunkey just to be safe
<erUSUL> xig: interactive ?
<greezmunkey> markd, guess you're covered then :)
<xig> erUSUL: it prompts for some keyboard input
<markd> @greezmunkey fingers crossed
<xig> erUSUL: and then terminates
<greezmunkey> markd, sometimes it's just a process...
<greezmunkey> markd, brb
<Ridpojken> linxeh, Tnx! Then everything in the app is correctly configured. Still, I can't get it to sound. My asound.conf looks like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dUAv6cAW
<rohithwiz23> I need help enabling desktop effects w/ an ati radeon mobility x300 on 9.10 Karmic. ??
<blakkheim> rohithwiz23: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<soreau> rohithwiz23: Can you come to #compiz and pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<un214> how to purge nouvau driver from my system?
<erUSUL> un214: depends on how you installed it
<un214> automatic
<greezmunkey> markd, back
<erUSUL> un214: then just go to synaptic and mark the packages for complete removing(purge)
<un214> no package by name nouvau
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: I do not believe that card will work past Jaunty... I have the x200m running in jaunty without a problem though
<Ender> can anyone tell me how to edit registry from ubuntu live?
<crazyhorsee> did you mean nouveau
<linxeh> Ender: ubuntu doesnt have a registry
<madjoe> registry?
<madjoe> lol
<ikonia> Ender: there is no registry
<blakkheim> i think he meant a windows registry on a hard drive
<Ender> windows partitions registry
<GeekSquid> Ender: windows registry? ask in ##windows
<Ender> alright
<linxeh> Ender: boot your windows system from a windows installation cd. it has command line tools on there to help
<ikonia> Ender: can't do it on ubuntu, different tools
<markd> @greezmunkey tried to restart interface and ubuntu locked up
<linxeh> Ender: regardless, fixing windows isnt an ubuntu issue
<Ender> thanks for the help will do
<markd> @greezmunkey im wondering if this is because i installed using wubi?
<Ridpojken> Ender: BartPE is a great tool!
<greezmunkey> markd, that's how I started with U, should'nt matter. Is it locked now, did it lock on boot?
<markd> @greezmunkey it locked when i tried to restart the wireless interface becuase it said the device wasn't ready
<un214> there we go package was xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<un214> rebooting
<RedNifre> I checked out some window managers and they all look pretty much the same to me. Why is Gnome so much slower than fluxbox/lxde/xfce ?
<xig> llutz erUSUL it wrote a line like echo test > /testfile into it and this revealed my script gets launched. maybe stdin/stdout are not connected properly at that time?
<greezmunkey> markd, right, my bad, restart the PC, but leave the interface alone, you need to check a couple of log files first.
<markd> @greezmunkey ok
<greezmunkey> markd, once it's back up, paste the contents of dmesg
<D3RGPS31> Could someone compile http://mikoandras.hu/projects/mysql_auth/mysql_auth-0.8.4.tar.gz and tell me if they get any warnings?
<stage2> what ubuntu offtopic channels are there? official or not
<markd> @greezmunkey how do i run it? linux noob
<greezmunkey> markd, in a term just type dmesg, then copy the result
<markd> @greezmunkey lol
<RedNifre> he means "terminal", the thing you find in "accessories"
<markd> @greezmunkey lol
<greezmunkey> markd, :)
<markd> @greezmunkey DUH!!!
<nielz> does ubuntu have a vim with python and rails support?
<xig> how is the X server autostarted on boot? i cant find an appropriate script in /etc/rc2.d
<markd> ok its a lot
<nielz> or ruby rather
<greezmunkey> markd, that's ok
<skrite> i have a box with an agp slot, the cards on newegg that come closest are agp 2x and 4x - would these be compatable?
<myjess> Hello. Anyone seen where the ubuntu karmic system-config-printer  for no reason when samba printers are added from a windows box? Thanks. Also does same when click verify in samba printer section.
<markd> @greezmunkey not seeing anything about wireless
<myjess> closes even! left that word out!
<markd> @greezmunkey talking about usb
<greezmunkey> markd, you would look for specifics on the device, driver, etc.
<markd> @greezmunkey wait its saying something about ndiswrapper
<markd> @greezmunkey this is so confused
<markd> @greezmunkey lol
<myjess> Hello. Anyone seen where the ubuntu karmic system-config-printer closes for no reason when samba printers are added from a windows box? Thanks. Also does same when click verify in samba printer section.
<neodragon> when I run lspci I get this for my wireless card: RaLink RT2760 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R Cardbus and hardware manager does not show any available drivers for it, help?
<greezmunkey> markd, specifically if there is a conflict, take your time if it was easy it wouldn't be fun :)
<soreau> ! ralink | neodragon
<ubottu> neodragon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<markd> @greezmunkey ya i think i screwed it good
<nhak> anyone here can runs yahoo messenger in linux using wine ?
<markd> @greezmunkey cuz i had ndiswrapper cuz i thought that would be easier but it doesn't like the windows driver that linksys gives
<greezmunkey> markd, How do you figure?
<xig> i have a script prompting for some keyboard input and i need that script to be run on boot time, _before_ X starts. pls help. rc.local doesnt work
<greezmunkey> markd, ah, there are alr=ternatives, I'm sure
<markd> @greezmunkey so than i put on b43 then found the broadcom driver
<markd> @greezmunkey yes but im lazy
<neodragon> nhak, my wife runs yahoo messanger under wine on her laptop it school just work out of the box
<neodragon> should*
<chazco> Hi... looking for a suggestion for a media player... needs to support DVB-T (freeview) with EPG, DVDs with menus and MPEG4 video (something which Totem cannot do with my sound card)
<markd> @greezmunkey so it was trying to use ndiswrapper for some reason
<markd> @greezmunkey even though these are linux drivers
<nhak> neodragon, what do u mean out of the box ?
<nhak> neodragon, which version does she use ?
<xig> how can i disable the automatic X starting on boottime?
<aeon-ltd> xig: disable gdm if you set it to run at boot
<greezmunkey> markd, so back out the ndiswrapper, right?!
<xig> aeon-ltd: how to disable? i am new to ubuntu (coming fro gentoo)
<markd> @greezmunkey its removed
<xig> aeon-ltd: i have no script for gdm in /etc/rc2.d
<neodragon> nhak, if you have wine installed and configured you should be able to right-click on the yahoo executable and it should start the install process just like in windows
<markd> #greezmunkey removed sta just to be sure now im putting it back on
<markd> @greezmunkey cross your fingers
<neodragon> nhak, my wife always installs the latest one when it come out
<nhak> neodragon, and then she can use it, has no problem ?
<greezmunkey> markd, sounds like you're there. I have to go. There's also lots of help via google. Good luck.
<aeon-ltd> xig: is this stock ubuntu?
<xig> aeon-ltd: yes, 9.10
<markd> @greezmunkey YES IT WORKED
<aeon-ltd> xig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349517 your question is answered here
<ZykoticK9> xig, disable gdm info at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<greezmunkey> markd, go on with your bad self :)
<xig> aeon-ltd: 21:14 < xig> how is the X server autostarted on boot? i cant find an appropriate script in /etc/rc2.d
<markd> @greezmunkey so now we know not to use ndiswrapper with linux drivers
<xig> thanks aeon-ltd and ZykoticK9 i will take a look
<markd> @grezzemunkey and it froze again
<markd> @greezmunkey im wondering if wubi disk got currputed somehow?
<greezmunkey> markd, not necessarily. ndiswrapper is only for cards that don't have linux equivelants - sfaik
<neodragon> nhak, wine puts an icon in the applications menu and she just clicks on it and it starts up and works flawlessly under wine
<aeon-ltd> xig: x and gdm are started almost simultaneously by default on stock ubuntu, gdm itself is a X script/login manager
<markd> @greezmunkey any idea how to fix a currputed wubi disk
<nhak> neodragon,okay, thanks for the info i will try it
<greezmunkey> markd, blow it away and reinstall?
<kevin009> what is the name of the service that offers remote vnc connections?
<Trek> markd: the installer is corrupted?
<markd> @greezmunkey then i have to do this all over again
<dehqan> how to say apt-get (or other ) not download again packages that are in /var/cache/apt/archives before ?
<kevin009> i need to enable this through ssh because my keyboard stopped working during an *UPGRADE*
<greezmunkey> markd, well at least you know what to do!
<markd> @Trek no i think the virtual disk did keeps locking up
<markd> @greezmunkey true
<neodragon> nhak, just a tip make sure when you configure wine it is running in compatibility mode for XP
<nhak> ok
<markd> @greezmunkey stay away from ndiswrapper and b43
<markd> question for chatroom
<kevin009> i need to know what service is started when you go preferences/remote desktop and enable it
<markd> how to fix a currputed wubi virtual disk
<losher> dehqan: usually, apt-get won't re-download something if it is already in  /var/cache/apt/archives
<greezmunkey> markd, you'll get it - no doubt on ndiswrapper. That's what the compatibility lists are for :)
<greezmunkey> later
<markd> @Trek you familar with wubi?
<b0fh_ua> Hi there! Can somebody please help me with fixing Ubuntu 9.10? I have some strange problem with it - windows are not resizable and moveable, it is not possible to open folders (it raises an error about no application is associated with this kind of a document)
<neodragon> nhak, oh and don't use the version of wine in the ubuntu repos. go to the www.winehg.org website and install the .deb for the latest version of wine. I thinks it is version 1.1.35 or something
<losher> markd: I'm afraid I agree with greezmunky,  blow it away and reinstall. Wubi does seem prone to corruptions...
<b0fh_ua> and after login cursor is in "busy" state
<Trek> markd: not for installation, but if you've got a corrupted installer, something failed at some point
<b0fh_ua> looks something wrong with gconf or something like this?
<xig> aeon-ltd: thanks, i know that. but it seems that gdm or x or both are started somewhere different from the other services, like asynchronically
<markd> @losher seems to be the consenus
<xig> aeon-ltd: sysv-rc-conf tells me gdm isnt started in any runlevel, but the system boots into it
<b0fh_ua> somebody please help? :)
<un214> hmmm nice one removeing the nouveau driver resulted in a non-workign display even at boot time
<guntbert> !upstart | xig
<ubottu> xig: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<un214> so now I'm remoted in
<nhak> neodragon, oh it's really a useful info. i'm trying with the version in the ubuntu repository and it does not work somehow :-S
<losher> markd: it's hard to be certain, wubi also tends to be chosen by the less experienced users, so it's often hard to know for sure why it seems to go wrong so often...
<aeon-ltd> xig: did you try the alternate method the other person gave you? his/her solution was only two lines of commands i'd reccommend you try that first, reboot see if it works
<raj_> GUYS to MAKE your FIREFOX faster. FOLLOW my POST on here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<grzesiek> Hello
<ikonia> raj_: who are you posting that to ?
<photocopy> !brasero
<Trek> !ot | raj_
<ubottu> raj_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<photocopy> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<x3no> does anyone know how to get a microphone to work with a x-fi soundcard?
<photocopy> omg
<raj_> ikonia:  to anyone WHO wants to speed up FIREFOX under UBUNTU
<raj_> GUYS to MAKE your FIREFOX faster under Ubuntu . FOLLOW my POST on here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<Thiagovfar> People, does anyone there runs a Left 4 Dead 2 dedicated server on ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> raj_: please don't promote pipelining massively as it puts strain on the recieving server causing problems for admins.
<ikonia> raj_: a.) no-one asked for that, so please don't post it b.) try not to use caps in your postings
<ikonia> raj_: please stop
<xig> aeon-ltd: no, as i consider it dirty
<xig> aeon-ltd: there must be a clean way and currently it seems upstart starts my services
<un214> .qyut
<photocopy> I'm trying to burn a DVD iso, and brasero just seems to halt on "Preparing to write" this time, and last time it gave me an unknown error... what's going on here?
<dehqan> losher: are you sure ? but here it is going to redownload
<losher> photocopy: brasero is notorious for being riddled with bugs unfortunately. I recommend k3b instead...
<aeon-ltd> xig: sorry but i don't know of a tool gui/cli that can easily manage upstart even after some quick googling, i found nothing
<photocopy> losher or Iosher, (i cant tell) thanks, ill try that.
<b0fh_ua> anybody?
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: anyone what ?
<x3no> Does anyone know how to set up a mic with my creative X-Fi soundcard?  Right now it just plays the speaker output through the mic
<x3no> like other people hear what is coming out of my speakers instead of what im saying
<b0fh_ua> ikonia: I have some strange problem with Ubuntu 9.10 - windows are not resizable and moveable, it is not possible to open folders (it raises an error about no application is associated with this kind of a document)
<losher> dehqan: I thought I was sure, but if you know differently...
<ikonia> Losha: you're right
<photocopy> losher/iosher will k3b run like crap because its a kde app or no?
<jason_> i am trying to setup vpn through the built in option in network manager but its not available and ive installed the network-manager-vpnc but still no go
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: that sounds a really odd problem, has it ever worked ?
<b0fh_ua> ikonia: yes
<b0fh_ua> it was
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: what happened to make it stop (if you know)
<b0fh_ua> but it just hanged for some reason
<_root> all right that really broke my system
<b0fh_ua> I don't know
<xig> guntbert: could u give me a short hint about where to find the control file(s) telling upstart which services to start?
<_root> yes I'm logged into IRC as root
<b0fh_ua> oh, no, wine was removed from the system
<aeon-ltd> xig: oh wait after some reading on the upstart wiki/faq it says that all 'jobs' are defined in /etc/init so i think with some editing you could solve your problem
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: that shouldn't cause that sort of behaviour
<Losha> photocopy: you won't notice the difference, because most of the time goes in doing i/o to the burner, which is the same whatever application you choose. The biggest downside to running k3b is the install loads a lot of libraries but unless you're short of disk space, you won't notice that either...
<_root> I had to boot console shell from a backup kernel as nothing else worked
<b0fh_ua> ikonia: I think so
<b0fh_ua> but in fact it simply doesn't work
<photocopy> losha; thanks, ill let you know if i have an issue then
<_root> the vgaconsole driver seems to be b0rked
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: if you open nautilus, can you browse the file system ok ?
<guntbert> xig: just searching myself - there have been several ideas - a crude one would be to uninstall gdm completely :-)
<madjoe> is there any application for a regular panel (Ubuntu 9.10) that can show you used RAM as a text: like "45%"?
<aeon-ltd> madjoe: google 'conky'
<Losha> photocopy: good luck...
<TxMatt> NICE, that did make my browser alittle faster,thanks...
<Losha> dehqan: it will redownload if the original download was incomplete, or if there is a newer version....
<b0fh_ua> ikonia: when started it says 'assertion preferences_is_initialized is failed'
<b0fh_ua> looks like gconf is dead
<madjoe> aeon-ltd: can I put it in panel only?
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: gconf ?
<b0fh_ua> gnome config daemon
<ikonia> b0fh_ua: what makes you say that's a problem though ?
<dehqan> Losha: is it possible version to be changed in the same repository ?
<abo-> is picasa available from the repositories?
<ikonia> dehqan: yes
<aeon-ltd> madjoe: no, but you can set transparency on gnome-panel to make it show up
<ikonia> dehqan: apt-get update makes sure your source list is up to date with version info
<waltercool> how can i know current running services?
<ikonia> waltercool: ps -ef | more
<b0fh_ua> ikonia: from my previous experience
<b0fh_ua> but that's not true. it seems to be listed in processes
<dehqan> ikonia: you mean jaunty rep package versions will be changed
<madjoe> aeon-ltd: this seems like an overweight application for something that I need... currently I use "computertemp" on my panel and I'd like something similar for RAM
<ikonia> dehqan: "can" change, but updated
<Losha> dehqan: well, usually the filename changes if the version changes....
<waltercool> ikonia, isnt that just process?
<ikonia> waltercool: yes
<dehqan> ikonia: Losha changed version will be in previous rep or update rep?
<ikonia> dehqan: what are you talking about, it will be in the SAME repo if it's an update to a package
<waltercool> ikonia, i want know current daemons
<ikonia> waltercool: ps -ef | more shows current running processes
<dehqan> ikonia:  Losha thanks
<aeon-ltd> madjoe: believe me conky is insanely lightweight, btw it can do a lot more than just show ram/cpu/e.t.c google crunchbang linux and look at some of the official screenshots
<b0fh_ua> weird
<waltercool> ikonia, uhmm... but exists another method? Im currently using process + /var/run files
<madjoe> aeon-ltd: yes, I've seen the screenshots.. it is lightweight for what it can do, but I need just a few lines of code for RAM usage.. nothing else
<guntbert> xig: I tried - the renaming of gd.conf is ugly but it works whereas update-rc.d only goest through the motions
<photocopy> losha: k3b keeps saying Analyzing medium... and then No medium information... I have a blank disc in the tray... what's going on?
<ikonia> waltercool: /var/run files are only for a few daemons
<pHcF> hey guys
<pHcF> there's any way to run ubuntu binaries on my mac?
<dani_> http://www.qk6.in
<zongo> hi guys, I was wondering if anyone could shed some lights: Today, my NIC disappeared of my system. "lspci" did not return anything and "ifconfig -a" returned only loopback interface
<guntbert> dani_: not here please
<zongo> couple of hours later, the NIC was up and running without me doing anything
<aeon-ltd> zongo: have you made recent changes to your BIOS?
<zongo> yep
<photocopy> Losha: again, ive opened up the Burn Image part of k3b and it says "Please insert an empty DVD or Blu-Ray medium"
<zongo> i upgraded my bios
<Losha> photocopy: that's weird, sounds like a hardware issue. Reboot the system, making sure it powers off so you get a full hardware reset...
<daevski> Hey all, I have a Coby mp3 player and have tried to research how to get it to work. I've also troubleshot already, so I'm just looking for some extra guidance getting it working (if we can).
<photocopy> Losha: okay, and just so I know what to try after, if it does the same thing still, then what?
<zongo> but i rebooted a couple of times and run my machine for a couple of days
<zongo> after upgrading the bios
<aeon-ltd> zongo: did the network card show up after the upgrade?
<Losha> photocopy: then I guess we try using CLI commands to see if your hardware is responding correctly. Worse case, your burner is kaput...
<zongo> yep aenon-ltd
<Thiagovfar> I'm experiencing performance issues while running a server (Left 4 Dead 2 dedicated server, for instance) via tmux (The same problem raises with screen and dtach too). Does anyone have a clue about what would be causing it?
<photocopy> Losha; that would be retarded, i hardly ever burn or even read cds in this drive. i'll be back in a second
<aeon-ltd> zongo: does it work in other OSes?
<zongo> it would not work in arch
<aeon-ltd> zongo: any other OSes you could try?
<zongo> I have just tried Arch though
<zongo> i dont have other Oses handy
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I have 9.10 and dual monitors. How can I have my wallpaper not center between the two monitors?
<zongo> do you have any idea aenon-ltd ?
<aeon-ltd> zongo: are you now running a clean install of ubuntu?
<zongo> yes I am
<zongo> fresh install
<zongo> reformatted the drive
<zongo> changed my partitions as well
<aeon-ltd> zongo: it could have been a kernel update you didn't notice that dropped the module for your network card?
<zongo> it is a complete mistery really...
<madjoe> how to sort processes by their memory usage (RES)? top -???
<jason_> i am trying to setup vpn through the built in option in network manager but its not available and ive installed the network-manager-vpnc but still no go any ideas?
<blakkheim> madjoe: install htop, F6
<madjoe> blakkheim: F6?
<zongo> well when you drop the module wouldn't you see it in places such as rc.conf
<zongo> or if you would run lspci -v, you could see it
<zongo> at least
<GeneralSpecific> lol
<madjoe> blakkheim: is F6 a default shortcut for it's GUI?
<GeneralSpecific> Flood test...
<aeon-ltd> zongo: no, if a new kernel was released that no longer supported youir card?
<zongo> but that was not the case
<GeneralSpecific> RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN
<GeneralSpecific> RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN
<GeneralSpecific> RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN
<GeneralSpecific> RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN
<FloodBot4> GeneralSpecific: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> madjoe: use F6 in htop
<madjoe> blakkheim: ok, thanks
<zongo> the module then can vanish of the grid
<neezer> can you forward the same port to two different IP addresses?
<madjoe> blakkheim: amazing! thanx! :)
<Losha> zongo: I would expect messages in dmesg if the NIC hardware went off-line. Are there any?
<photocopy> Losha: it detects the DVD properly. Its offering me write speeds of 2.4x 4x 6x 8x, auto, ignore, or custom. I was told I was supposed to burn this image at 2x... when i manually set it to 2x it shows auto in the speed box. Do you know if this means it will burn at 2x or will it burn it fast?
<zongo> well that a good point. I checked there and nothing
<pHcF> guys, there's any way to run ubuntu binaries on my mac?
<Losha> neezer: no. How would you know where to send which packets?
<od3n_> was wondering how I go about installing new nvidia drivers via update manager
<ikonia> pHcF: no
<zongo> I could not find a way to at least comprehend what had happened
<pHcF> ikonia: :/ ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> pHcF: yeah you can recompile some unix applications for mac
<Losha> photocopy: well that's progress. Choose the closest 2.4X. The main difference is that slower speed burns have fewer errors on them, that's all....
<zongo> and then back, without  me doing anything at all
<pHcF> aeon-ltd: i just recompiled an application
<pHcF> but it is not working
<zongo> well, I am going to make sure i have the module handy in case it happens again :)
<pHcF> so, i'd like to know if there's any way to get the ubuntu binary working on mac
<pHcF> :/
<photocopy> Losha: okay, fair enough, I just wanted 2x cause that is what they said, the type of media needs to be burned reeeeeeally well
<macman_>  hey all .. im trying to hardcode subs into a movie . .i know ffmpeg and mencoder won't do it .. do you know of any apps that can do this ?
<zongo> because the same thing happened for my wifi card but I had the module, so i could just recompiled
<neezer> Losha....I am just wondering about my torrent port. I have it going to my laptop when i'm using a cable, i am at 192.168.1.103, but when i use the wireless I'm at .104. I just want to know if I can forward the same port to both IP addresses.
<zongo> without any issues
<rkj> hello I seem to have run into a serious problem - error in synaptic when installing a kernel update. Now synatic won't start, instead tells me to run manually "dpkg --configure -a" but when I do I get "gzip: stdout: No space left on device" along with a lot of other failure messages. My /dev/sda3 which has 193MB allocated is full, not sure what I must do to fix it.
<aeon-ltd> zongo: is this NIC built into the mobo?, if it is what happens if you try 'ifconfig'?
<photocopy> ok it appears to have started burning Losha... if anything cmoes up i'll tell you
<zongo> ah well, I would have liked to understand what really happened
<madjoe> blakkheim: can I group those processes somehow, if I'd like to see Firefox as a single line, for example?
<zongo> well no, when i do ifconfig i see it
<JoshuaL> rkj, try: sudo apt-get clean, that will remove downloaded packages and clean up some spave
<JoshuaL> space*
<zongo> ifconfig -a yields the eth0, loopback, and wlan
<zongo> perfect
<JoshuaL> rkj, furthermore I suggest using gparted to make the partition bigger
<Losha> neezer: no, you need to choose one or the other, and then change the address when you change from cable to wireless. Sorry....
<neezer> thanks Losha
<aeon-ltd> zongo: try 'ifconfig up' see if it connects
<raj_> Guys i have posted a complete set of ways to FIX your sound in ubuntu 9.10 IF any of you have problems try them and SEE what works for you: here is the LINK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8789064#post8789064
<Losha> photocopy: sometimes k3b hangs during verification, depending on the version. Let me know...
<zongo> well I see it now but I have no ways of connecting to a wired now.
<aeon-ltd> raj_: stop forcing help onto people, if people needed help they would post something.
<zongo> and it is up and running
<StanManCan> I'm going crazy, i have a two line script, first line backs up the files, second line updates the log, if i run the script by itself it works. when in the crontab it doesn't run the backup, it JUST updates the log. Any ideas?
<raj_> aeon-ltd:  just a suggestion ill be heading off soon
<JoshuaL> StanManCan, and what command do you have in the crontab?
<zongo> right now I am using a usb modem to connect
<aeon-ltd> zongo: so it connects, but you can't see it as an interface?
<Losha> StanManCan: paths are different when run from crontab, a common cause of problems. What is the first line of your script?
<StanManCan> 55 15 * * * /var/local/sbin/backup
<rkj> JoshuaL apt-get clean did not do it. Can I just change the partition size without screwing up the data on my hard drive?
<Mehdi> Where is <sys/types.h> usually placed? I'm trying to figure out what uid_t is
<zongo> well, I see the interface well, but the interface came back to life when i got home. At home unfortunately I have no way to connect with wire, so indeed I cannot test it for real
<JoshuaL> rkj, i never had problems resizing. But it is recommended to make a backup before doing so
<StanManCan> Losha: #!/bin/sh
<zongo> but I am pretty sure it will connect to the network
<photocopy> why is it that im overleveled, do a huge quickening chain, ending in a decent concurrence and barely damage something
<photocopy> .... wrong chatroom... sorru
<zongo> i will try it tomorrow
<JoshuaL> rkj, but im not sure if you have gparted already (you probably cant install it because you dont have any space left). If you dont have it just run the livecd which has gparted on it
<dark_soul1> okay..i understand the benefits of versioning the libraries.  and how a binary tie to a particular version.  but one thing i'm still unclear about is, when you do say a yum update, and it updates a package from version 1.0 to 1.2, and package 1.0 was needed by an application that was installed.  how does it know to go to 1.2 after the yum update?
<Losha> StanManCan: Sorry, I meant, the 2nd line...
<dark_soul1> r it doesnt?..and thats why yum update breaks programs?
<ctmnz> when i installed openldap server with 'apt-get install slapd' it doesnt asked me for a password.. now .. how to login in to my phpldapadmin without that information ?
<zongo> I really do not know what happened and really thought of a hardware fault
<JoshuaL> StanManCan, and in that script it does all the stuff or>
<zongo> and by moving my netbook around the card came back to life
<StanManCan> Losha: s3cmd sync --delete-removed /var/www s3://my-bucket/www
<rkj> JoshuaL apparently I don't
<trism> Mehdi: /usr/include/sys/types.h (dpkg -S is useful when you need to find things like that)
<aeon-ltd> zongo: if it frequently does this in multiple OSes then its definitly a HW problem
<zongo> first time
<hanasaki> is there a way to make ntpdate set the time from a server even if it says the slew is too high
<hanasaki> ?
<zongo> but I will test it tomorrow in order to make sure
<Losha> StanManCan: try putting in the full path to s3cmd. Cron doesn't search paths the way regular logins do...
<rkj> JoahuaL do you think there's any way I can delete some packages to get space freed up?
<hanasaki> what is a good ntp client htat is a client only not a server?
<aeon-ltd> zongo: most liekly it wasn't a HW problem, just a slight hiccup
<StanManCan> JoshuaL: Yes, it's just two lines, and if I run it by itself by typing /usr/local/sbin/www-backup then it works, but when i add to the crontab "55 15 * * * /usr/local/sbin/www-backup it only runs the second line which updates the log, not the first line which does the actual backup
<aeon-ltd> rkj: you can clean your cache
<JoshuaL> rkj, try: sudo apt-get autoremove
<zongo> would certainly hope so because I surely do not have the cash to fix it :)
<rkj> aeon-ltd how?
<JoshuaL> StanManCan, hmm weird, im not that good with crons and scripts sorry
<brjann> hanasaki: you'll need to set your clock to something approximately correct before you use ntpdate
<Losha> rkj: you can, but you may be disappointed with how much space you get back. Do you know for sure where all your space has gone?
<seyfarth> How can I configure how Ubuntu handles wallpapers on a dual monitor setup? I don't like the cross-monitor stretch.
<Losha> StanManCan: try putting in the full path to s3cmd. Cron doesn't search paths the way regular logins do...
<aeon-ltd> rkj: JoshuaL just told you one method, you can also sudo apt-get clean
<JoshuaL> aeon-ltd, he already tried the cleaning part :)
<rkj> Losha no, I don't, and not sure how to find out
<StanManCan> Losha: ahh, let me try that thanks
<hanasaki> brjann:  thanks, I was afraid of that... my clock drifts and for some reason ntpd looses touch with the internet servers sometimes; then it goes to strata 16 and never finds the servers again unless I restart the deamon
<Losha> rkj: ok. start by opening a terminal, type sudo df -h and pastebin the results to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com |
<hanasaki> brjann:  what server do you use? npd? openntpd?
<rkj> Losha except that 184M of the 193M is in the ./boot directory
<madjoe> I'm looking for a panel item that can show only available RAM memory! Anyone?
<JoshuaL> rkj, you could remove some old kernels
<Losha> rkj: what JoshuaL said...
<brjann> hanasaki: no, right now i'm using one of my university servers
<JoshuaL> rkj, http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/12/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<JoshuaL> but be careful with that!
<brjann> hanasaki: but if i didn't have that, i'd use my country's ntp.org pool
<tilg> hi
<Losha> hanasaki: I run /usr/sbin/ntpdate utcnist.colorado.edu once a day from cron to adjust my clock. That keeps it close enough without running a server....
<hanasaki> 0.north-america.pool.ntp.org   brjann I use that... but ntp sometimes ... lost ... blahblah "removing server from pool"
<JoshuaL> !hi | tilg
<hanasaki> and they never get added back... eventually there are none to sync with in the pool
<ubottu> tilg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> brjann: don't use only one ntp server (even from a pool)
<tilg> i've a problem with the packet gtk-themes-switch
<ori> Help! What is the terminal command to download skype for ubuntu 9.10?
<brjann> guntbert: why not?
<tilg> for skype use ubuntu-tweak...
<Losha> ori: um, first hit on googling "download skype for ubuntu 9.10"....
<tilg> you can easely install skype with it
<OerHeks> !skype
<xangua> ori: go to skype web and download the .deb
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Losha> hanasaki: I run /usr/sbin/ntpdate utcnist.colorado.edu once a day from cron to adjust my clock. That keeps it close enough without running a server....
<hanasaki> thanks Losha
<ori> xanua:  Debian Lenny?
<imp|phone> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<guntbert> brjann: because every single time server may fail - the recommended way with the ntp pool is to use 0.north-america.pool.ntp.org , 1.north-america.pool.ntp.org ,...
<tilg> Who use gtk-themes-switch ?
<hanasaki> are there any gateways that bridge skype and ekaga to  regular telephone? free?
<rkj> Losha I pasted the output into the pastebin
<Losha> rkj: you need to tell us the url it gave you
<rdz> hi all. what is the name of the 'software sources' gui programm?
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: ekiga is regular sip asterisk is a opensource sip/and others pbx for linux
<jetscreamer> synaptic?
<Sorrowful> Hello guys, I was trying to add a line to /etc/security/limits.confce but I ended adding that line to /etc/security/limits.conf.. how can I remove that line from /etc/security/limits.conf?
<morgan1911> Help! I am using ext4 for my ubuntu system partition,  i report that i have used 38 GB of total 45GB, but there is only 8 GB on the disk, shown using disk usage analyzer, what can be the problem?
<zongo> Guys, what would be best practice in order for me to back up my ubuntu box ?
<brjann> hanasaki: is it possible that your client is contacting the server too frequently and getting banned as a result?
<hobbit-girl> I have a silly silly question...  how do I know if I am running a 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<hanasaki> GeekSquid:  what does asterisk then connect to so I can call a regular landline/cell?
<zongo> if anything happened I have a copy of it or even may be an image
<GeekSquid> Sorrowful: gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf will allow you to edit manually
<hobbit-girl> I'm running 9.10 Karmic
<Sorrowful> Thanks GS
<rohithwiz23> I need help getting ati radeon mobility x300 working... i cant get desktop effects working??.. Help Please
<guntbert> hobbit-girl: paste the output of uname -a
<Losha> hobbit-girl: it's not so silly. open a terminal and run 'uname -a'
<hobbit-girl> ty
<Sorrowful> it worked thanks alot GS :)
<JoshuaL> rkj, and did it work?
<hobbit-girl> Linux the-rig 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<hobbit-girl> thats what I got....    is that 64 bit?
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: trying to understand... asterisk uses a modem to connect to the landline, skype(paid - it is called skypeout) will allow land line calling, and again for ekiga you will need a sip provider to trunk to
<guntbert> hobbit-girl: i686 means 32bit
<hobbit-girl> okay..  I didn't know... I'm very very new to all of this
<kaolbrec> hobbit-girl, x68_64 would be 64 bit
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL is this it? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WSTfNzse
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: are you in the U.S.A.?
<kaolbrec> hobbit-girl, don't worry, it can be confusing
<[mors]> hello
<hanasaki> yes GeekSquid
<morgan1911> Does anybody know? I am using ext4 for my ubuntu system partition,  i report that i have used 38 GB of total 45GB, but there is only 8 GB on the disk, shown using disk usage analyzer, what can be the problem?
<[mors]> my web cam seems to be properly detected but it is not mapped to /dev/video0. Any clues ?
<hobbit-girl> ty so much..   I'll pop in later if I have another question
<rkj> JoshuaL i am checking out the link you sent - I have 11 kernel versions listed
<kaolbrec> hobbit-girl, oops.. I meant x86_64
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: if you get a skypein number you can use googlevoice to make free calls to us/canada and have it dial you @ your skypein number and call out via gv
<Losha> rkj: yes, that's it. As you see, you /boot partition is full. Now do 'ls -l /boot' and pastebin the output
<brjann> morgan1911: it's possible the other 30 GB is in a place your user doesn't have permission to read
<JoshuaL> Losha, is it me or dont i see the /home partition listed. does that mean his home is on the same partition as his /
<JoshuaL> ?
<john> trying to get usb tv tuner startech working karmic
<hanasaki> GeekSquid:  thanks... have a URL for that?  I thought they didn't work with skype?
<_root> fixed: apt-get autoremove
<Losha> JoshuaL: yes, his /home is in his root partition, not recommended, but not the cause of his problem either...
<mbrochh> hmm... i created some .html files using wing3.2. when I open these in windows7 editor it looks very screwed... when opening it under windows i tried all 4 character encodings but the file always has no wordwrap
<morgan1911> brjann> smart, il try baobab as su
<Martin3> :D
<JoshuaL> Losha, ok, and i see :)
<neezer> how do I run a script? I have it in my home folder.
<brjann> morgan1911: please use gksudo if you're running a graphical program as root :)
<mbrochh> i opened the file with ubuntu editor and made sure that utf-8 is selected when saving. still when i open it with windows editor it looks weird...
<LinuxGuy2009> When is Beta 1 gonna be released and is it expected to have all features and changes incorporated into it by then so I can start bug checking on my hardware?
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL ok, here it is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QLpUxyK2
<Losha> morgan: open a terminal, type 'sudo df -h' and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<knxville> neezer, tried ./ or sh filename
<guntbert> !lucid | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Gateway`> neezer, ./scriptname
<Losha> morgan1911: open a terminal, type 'sudo df -h' and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<LinuxGuy2009> guntbert: Thanks that was no help at all. Good job.
<neezer> Thanks knxville and Gateway.
<rohithwiz23> I need help getting ati radeon mobility x300 working on Ubuntu 9.10... i cant get desktop effects working??.. Help Please
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: please keep it civil if possible...
<trism> LinuxGuy2009: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule March 18
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL so what I need to do is sudo apt-get remove <old kernal packages> - right?
<supercom32> Has anyone used "Autokey" before?
<GeekSquid> hanasaki: works with skype if you have skypein, google calls you @ skypein # and then calls your party http://voice.google.com (request a line - takes about a week -requires google account)  skypein $60 per year http://www.skype.com/intl/en/allfeatures/onlinenumber/
<JoshuaL> rkj, i never do it that way (i use ubuntu-tweak) but sure give it a shot :)
<JoshuaL> dont remove the current kernel :P
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL and I could do that in synaptic package manager, if only I can get it to run?
<tag> In 64bit ubuntu (9.10)  the 64bit shockwave flash plugin is crashing firefox 3.5.
<tag> Anyone know of a fix for that?
<Losha> rkj: see all those vmlinuz files? Those are kernels and they take up lots of disk space. You only need to keep a couple. Yes, sudo apt-get remove <old kernel packages> should do the trick. To find the package name, run dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic
<rkj> JoshuaL what's ubuntu-tweak?
<seanbrystone> I goofed up my fstab now i get "Grub Loading *blinking cursor* how would i mount my hdd so i can fix fstab?
<JoshuaL> rkj, i believe synaptic can do it too, not sure since i always use apt-get
<supercom32> Anyone use the scripting tool Autokey before?
<JoshuaL> rkj, ubuntu-tweak is a nice application for tweaking little things. http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<abe3k> hi guys, I want to make a shell script that runs multiple instancesof a process and get the pid of the process when it starts\
<morgan1911> Losha> submitted it as morgan1911
<JimmyNeutron> Is there a setting in Evolution so that when I delete an email from Evolution it also deletes the email from Hotmail/Yahoo/Gmail/etc also?
<Losha> morgan1911: it should have given you a url. What is the url?
<jason_> I downloaded ubuntu 10.04 alpha just to try it out but was wondering if I update through the update manager when 10.04 becomes stable will that work or do i need to reinstall with the stable version of 10.04?
<rohithwiz23> I need help getting ati radeon mobility x300 working on Ubuntu 9.10... i cant get desktop effects working??.. Help Please
<waltercool> Can ubuntu handly crypted partitions like home?
<Losha> jason_: you need to ask that on #ubuntu+1 I think...
<neezer> how often does auth.log get compressed? I have a script that will email me my auth.log from my server. How ofter should I be sending this email..I'm going to set up a cron job.
<morgan1911> Losha> sorry, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8EW1zsBn
<brjann> abe3k: if you run e.g    sleep 10 &    the bash variable $! is filled with the pid of the process
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, what shows in the System menu -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<morgan1911> Losha> again, sorry, i am stupid
<madjoe> is anyone familiar with "Gnome Do"? WinKey+SPACE doesn't work for me anymore
<morgan1911> Losha> i am using at startupdisk
<Losha> morgan1911: no problem, first time's the hardest. Please stand by....
<morgan1911> Losha> il reboot
<Johnny__> If someone has time for a newbie..Problems with sound -.-
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL I tried running "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic" and got this message: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<kaolbrec> !ask | Johnny__
<ubottu> Johnny__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abe3k> brjann : thanks alot buddy!
<brjann> abe3k: sure thing
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: It says "No propiretary drivers are in use on this system"
<Johnny__> Ok
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL apparently not enough room to even remove a package!
<Johnny__> I don't have sound at all
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, are there any drivers available?
<kaolbrec> Johnny__, is the sound on mute? ;)
<Johnny__> Nope
<Johnny__> Volume is turned up in alsamixer
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: There is nothing in either box in the window
<JoshuaL> rkj, you can remove those .bak files in /boot
<Losha> rkj: Well, you can always rm a couple of the oldest vmlinuz files to get some breathing room. Just make sure you don't rm the current (running) kernel, ok?
<vladi> hi
<photocopy> Losha
<ROMERAMASTER> OLA
<Losha> photocopy: I'm here...
<rats> exit
<ROMERAMASTER> SOY ESPAÑOL
<Losha> !es | ROMERAMASTER
<ubottu> ROMERAMASTER: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vladi> Who can speak German?
<photocopy> Losha; it worked, im not sure if the actual disc worked, I can't test that yet, but the burn was successful apparently, so this is as far as ic an go for now. thank you!
<Losha> !de | vladi
<ubottu> vladi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ROMERAMASTER> OLA COÑO
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, I would suggest using synaptic to install "xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<Losha> photocopy: you can check the integrity of the burn by running md5sum - < /dev/sr0 and comparing it to the md5sum from the iso file
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, or alternatively, visit ATi's website
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, and download their linux driver
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: How do i do that (sorry im like a supter noob)
<dAnjou> hi, the window decorations of the new theme i want to use were not updated. what can i do? (9.10 + gnome)
<photocopy> Losha: Yeah but there could have been issues with the download or the file itself, theres no way I can tell until I get the thing running the disc. thanks a ton though! im out now.
<Losha> photocopy: ok, good luck
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, not a problem at all ;) Likely the easiest way: Click on applications, and then the last option on the menu - Software Centre
<Epicox> Hi, can somebody heko me. I need to get work my webcam with empathy
<knxville> I have installed ubntu 9.10 first, then i edited partitions with gparted and isntalled windows 7 on another partition, the problem is now, that I'm not offered to boot up in windows, it automatically boot up in ubuntu.
<Losha> photocopy: a good download site will post md5sums so you can check against the original....
<vladi> Who can install the wlancard driver on my laptop?
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, when that launches, type radeon in the search bar, and you should see an "fglrx" driver listed
<morgan1911> Losha, http://pastebin.com/v8N0Bv0Y
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, actually, that's listed as ATI binary X.Org driver
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: Installing...
<knxville> I have installed ubntu 9.10 first, then i edited partitions with gparted and isntalled windows 7 on another partition, the problem is now, that I'm not offered to boot up in windows, it automatically boot up in ubuntu. how do I fix this?
<ROMERAMASTER> OLA NI POLLAS
<ROMERAMASTER> SOY ESPANIS
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, I'm not certain whether you'll have to reboot to use the driver.
<ROMERAMASTER> ALA MADRID
<Losha> morgan1911: looks ok so far. What did you say the problem was?
<ROMERAMASTER> FUERA EL CHELSEA
<olskolirc> what is a good wiki app for x
<Losha> slow learners in Madrid apparently...
<rkj> Losha, JoshuaL I deleted the .bak files and then was able to run the dpkg --configure -acommand, and then an apt-get remove, also now can start synaptic package manager  - so I think my problem is solved and sure appreciate the help.
<WoodsDog> i have an old version of ubuntu 8.04.  can i upgrade right to 9.10?
<xangua> WoodsDog: yes
<morgan1911> Losha: sda1 has 39GB used but there is only 6,2 GB used when checking with baobab
<seanbrystone> Losha, so it seems :)
<WoodsDog> xanguawhat's the best process? change sources and update?
<morgan1911> Losha, what is taking all this space??
<Losha> rkj: In general, you only need to keep the current kernel and one previous (to fall back to if the current one has a problem)...
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: Its installed..
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, try turning on desktop effects then I guess ;)
<Losha> morgan1911: let's find out! Open a terminal and run 'sudo -i' then hit return
<lacysinx>  i need help with my usb speakers
<xangua> WoodsDog: then lucid lynx is released, you will see it in your update manager
<morgan1911> Losha, go on
<xangua> when*
<Losha> morgan1911: now run: du -x / | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out      It will take a bit of time to complete....
<rkj> Losha thanks I will go remove a bunch more
<knxville> I have installed ubntu 9.10 first, then i edited partitions with gparted and isntalled windows 7 on another partition, the problem is now, that I'm not offered to boot up in windows, it automatically boot up in ubuntu. how do I fix this?
<morgan1911> Losha, it saying, translated from swedish, can access /home/morgan/.gvfs: access denied
<morgan1911> Losha, cant
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: I clicked on Extra.. and the screen flashed a few times then I got a message the effects couldn't be enabled..
<brjann> morgan1911: that's normal
<Losha> morgan1911: that's ok, just let it run, the .gvfs stuff isn't important....
<morgan1911> Losha, its finished
<john__> you cant fix it windows7 no recognize ubuntu restore boot from w7 disc or go to linux questions .org and see article how to dual boot with xp/2000/nt and install linux/windows whenever you want
<p0op-> Hello, i stupidly chose my old /home partition as a /usr during a reinstall, is there anyway to recover the files that are now gone?
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, curses.
<Losha> morgan1911: ok, in /tmp/du.out you now have a sorted listing of files, from largest to smallest. Pastebin the first page of it for us...
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, I must confess that the limit of my powers is helping you find drivers.
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, you could browse the ubuntu forums for similar issues
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: All right...
<john__> need help with usb tv tuner startech
<rohithwiz23> kaolbrec: thanks for trying to help :)
<morgan1911> Losha, http://pastebin.com/3XF5CFns
<john__> running karmic
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, I do my best :)
<kaolbrec> rohithwiz23, always learning and all that.
<dAnjou> hi, the window decorations of the new theme i want to use were not updated. what can i do? (9.10 + gnome)
<lA__> españa
<rohithwiz23> msg/ nick server clear
<VCoolio> dAnjou: do they look wrong, are they not there at all, what's the issue exactly?
<jpds> !es | lA__
<ubottu> lA__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<morgan1911> Losha, any ideas?
<dAnjou> VCoolio: they look like the ones i had before
<madjoe> Everybody: "Gnome Do" = DO or DON'T?
<dAnjou> madjoe: ?
<lA__> helloo
<VCoolio> dAnjou: maybe the theme you chose doesn't include window borders and has gtk2 only? or did you install emerald at any point in history and does that still draw the borders?
<knxville> When starting my laptop, GRUB shows only Ubuntu and recovery, it does not show my Win7 partition, how do I change that?
<madjoe> dAnjou: would you recomend it?
<dAnjou> madjoe: yes, absolutetly
<VCoolio> madjoe: yes, or try kupfer, but the idea of a launcher app is great
<Losha> morgan1911: Actually, I'm confused. Sizes are in K, so it says you're using about 9G but the df you posted says about 39G is in use on /. I don't know why those numbers don't match up
<dAnjou> *absolutly
<jpds> madjoe: Yes.
<dAnjou> VCoolio: hmmm
<lA__> hello coolio
<madjoe> jpds, VCoolio, dAnjou: how could I enter the preferences then?
<morgan1911> Losha, hehe, yes thats whats confuses me to :)
<VCoolio> madjoe: summon the little window, then right click or there is an arrow top right or something
<madjoe> jpds, VCoolio, dAnjou: I'd like to autohide it's panel...
<madjoe> VCoolio: what window?
<dAnjou> madjoe: uhm, i recommend the launcher, not the dock
 * dAnjou hates docks
<lA__> quiero hablar con alguiennnnnnnnnnnç
<VCoolio> madjoe: the gnome-do window but you seem to have it set to docky; not sure
<madjoe> dAnjou: how can I remove the dock then?
<Dunkirk> knxville: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3NqenEHM
<kyncani> morgan1911: tried gksudo baobab to see where disk space is taken ?
<Losha> morgan1911: Hmm. I wonder if it's something to do with virtualboxes virtual drives....?
<nrg__> hi, I installed windows after ubuntu so I had to recover the grub bootloader.  This partially worked but I only get the grub shell and not a boot menu
<Dunkirk> knxville: Put that in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<madjoe> VCoolio: how could I set the window not the docky?
<dAnjou> madjoe: in the preferences
<knxville> Dunkirk, you're a hero
<abo-> how can I change my /etc/fstab to show a friendly name for my mounted disks?
<madjoe> dAnjou: I can't reach the preferences
<nrg__> what should I check
<dAnjou> madjoe: why? don't you know how to reach them?
<Dunkirk> nrg__: You need to see if you have a /boot/grub/grub.conf.
<madjoe> dAnjou: I just don't see the window
<dAnjou> oh
<Dunkirk> nrg__: Note that you can type raw grub commands into that grub shell to boot if you're desperate.
<knxville> Dunkirk, does it have to be a specific place or?
<nrg__> Dunkirk, : I only have menu.lst I believe
<dAnjou> madjoe: hmm, can't help you with that, sorry
<madjoe> dAnjou: ok, I quit the dock.. how can I properly start this?
<nrg__> I believe that I have grub 1 and not 2
<Dunkirk> knxville: I put mine just above the stanza for memtest.
<madjoe> VCoolio: how to start the window? I quit the dock...
<Dunkirk> knxville: But, no, not really.
<morgan1911> kyncani, tryed baobab as su, but it doesent report more 9GB
<Dunkirk> nrg__: Does it have entries in it? If you can get to the shell, but not load anything, I wonder if 1) you've specified the right root drive, or 2) you have a good menu.lst file.
<dAnjou> madjoe: alt+f2 → 'gnome-do', then try the default short key
<parkerlreed> Are there any programs for Windows that mimic the effect of the window shake in Ubuntu?
<dAnjou> VCoolio: this is the theme → http://www.bisigi-project.org/?p=55&lang=en
<morgan1911> Losha, cant se how...
<Losha> morgan1911: well at least that agrees with results of du....
<dAnjou> it says it has a gtk theme
<nrg__> Dunkirk, : yes it has entries in it
<madjoe> dAnjou: ok, I started it from my terminal window with: gnome-do & -> but the dock appeared
<nrg__> for ubuntu
<morgan1911> Losha, fsck doesent report anything wrong
<nrg__> looks like it was working fine before
<dAnjou> VCoolio: and i don't remember that i ever installed emerald
<kyncani> morgan1911: fsck -f ?
<kyncani> morgan1911: meant e2fsck -f ?
<parkerlreed> Any?
<Strika> hi
<dAnjou> VCoolio: no, emerald is not installed
<seanbrystone> parkerlreed, i dont think it does *Yet*, Windows and Apple always copy KDE, so give it some time, and windows will have that "window shake" that compiz has :)
<Strika> can i dualboot w7 and ubuntu 9?
<VCoolio> dAnjou: ok, it also has a metacity theme; in appearance, click customize, then the borders tab, try to apply them
<morgan1911> kyncani, probably shoulndt do it when mounted, but i tried it from a startup disk
<madjoe> dAnjou: haha.. I just had to type Preferences in the dock
<Strika> can i dualboot w7 and ubuntu 9?
<pishguy> hi all, who to install kde 4.4.4  on debian ?
<madjoe> dAnjou: brilliant
<Losha> morgan1911: some virtual drives are specially formatted with holes inside them so they don't take up space like normal files until the space is actually written. That's all I can think of...
<morgan1911> kyncani, think it said that like 102000 block of 122000 or something sued
<parkerlreed> Is it the windows shake that is enabled with the advanced effects? seanbrystone
<xangua> pishguy: this is #ubuntu, not #debian
<Steppzor> Hi. I was wondering if there is any way to install Ubuntu Server 9.10 from a USB stick.. I get to the installer but it tells me that it cant find the CD drive and id dont know how to go on from there.. if anyone can help me.. give me a PM.. thanx :=)
<Strika> ........
<kyncani> morgan1911: what I mean is that e2fsck won't check anything if the fs is clean but -f force checking
<Strika> can anyone answer a simpel question plz
<Strika> can i dualboot w7 and ubuntu 9?
<dAnjou> VCoolio: nothing changed
<morgan1911> kyncani, aha, yes i did a -f without anything strange reported
<benchen70> Strika: can't see why not.
<xangua> Strika: yes you can
<nrg__> so do I need a grub.cfg even with grub 1.97~beta4?
<Strika> finally!
<Strika> thx :)
<kyncani> Losha, morgan1911: yeah but this is not shown to the virtualized os
<VCoolio> dAnjou: if you run "metacity --replace" in a terminal, does that change anything?
<knxville1> Dunkirk, it gave me an error.. Now I cant remember it..
<knxville1> Dunkirk, but something like it could not find the boot loader or something
<madjoe> jpds, VCoolio, dAnjou: is there any cool plugin for "Gnome Do" that you would point out to me?
<dAnjou> VCoolio: i use compiz → should i do 'compiz --replce'?
<Losha> morgan1911: do you know how big the virtual drive in virtualbox was configured as?
<morgan1911> Losha, kyncani perhaps its ext4 that sucks and i have to go back to ext3
<Dunkirk> knxville1: I suppose I should have qualified this. Is Windows 7 on the first partition of the first hard drive?
<JimmyNeutron> How come when I type in "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa", I don't see Firefox 3.6 after an update in Synaptic?
<arand> nrg__: 1.97 == grub2
<nrg__> oh
<dAnjou> madjoe: Files and Folders (it's preinstalled)
<knxville1> Dunkirk, no.. I think its the second..
<VCoolio> dAnjou: well, metacity --replace will indeed kill compiz for the moment, but compiz may also be the issue; else install fustion-icon, run that, it will show in the systray, right click and choose gtk as window decorator
<nrg__> so this is what happened
<nrg__> I had grub 1 before
<betica> ola
<nrg__> reinstalled windows
<morgan1911> Losha, the onlu vbox vdi of significanse is on sdb
<dAnjou> VCoolio: i'll try
<Losha> morgan1911: well it's possible, ext4 *is* relatively new, but I would've thought we would have heard if it reports false sizes...
<betica> alguien k tenga tuenti?
<nrg__> then when i restored my bootloader, I installed grub2 by mistake
<knxville1> Dunkirk, yes its the second.. /Dev/sda2
<Dunkirk> knxville1: OK, then the "hd(0,0)" bit should be "hd(0,1)". The first number is the hard drive, the second is the partition. Both start from zero.
<VCoolio> dAnjou: fusion-icon I mean btw
<xangua> betica: this is ubuntu support channel, not a chat room
<knxville1> Dunkirk, alright mate..
<nrg__> so how do I upgrade to grub2?
<Dunkirk> knxville1: Roger.
<Steppzor> Hi. I was wondering if there is any way to install Ubuntu Server 9.10 from a USB stick.. I get to the installer but it tells me that it cant find the CD drive and id dont know how to go on from there.. if anyone can help me.. give me a PM.. thanx :=)
<nrg__> from a live cd
<betica> kien abla en español?
<Losha> !es | betica
<ubottu> betica: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arand> nrg__: Install grub-pc package in the installed ubuntu
<betica> ola
<Losha> morgan1911: sorry, I'm out of ideas...
<betica> alguien en español?
<morgan1911> Losha, aa, il just have to reformat! Thanks anyway for your help!
<arand> nrg__: You can boot into ubuntu now with grub2 right?
<nrg__> arand, : with a live cd yes
<seanbrystone> every time i start ubuntu i get: "The application Ubuntuone-client-applet (/usr/bin/python2.6) wants access to the default keyring but it's locked.
<nrg__> i don't know how to boot manually on the installed ubuntu though
<arand> nrg__: but you installed grub2 from liveCD, but are stil unable to boot the installed version?
<DrSp0ckk> Ubuntu 8/9 32/64 bit for a mails erver in a VPS?
<nrg__> no, it goes to the grub shell
<Steppzor> nrg__: is this happning with a fresh install of ubuntu?
<arand> nrg__: which version of ubuntu did you have installed, and which version is the liveCD?
<carlosgaldino> how can i configure the normal desktop effects to be the default configuration
<nrg__> no, installed before
<carlosgaldino> ?
<nrg__> 9.10
<nrg__> both
<carlosgaldino> because every time when i turn the computer on again the none effects is displayed
<nrg__> 9.10 is installed already
<arand> nrg__: ok, so the installed one is upgraded from 9.04 then?
<nrg__> yes
<Steppzor> hmm
<Steppzor> and you only get grub shell?
<nrg__> upgraded so it still has grub 1
<nrg__> well now grub 2
<nrg__> yes
<arand> nrg__: how did you do the installing of grub2 from the liveCD?
<nrg__> yes
<nrg__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Steppzor> nrg__: is ubuntu dual booted with windows?
<dAnjou> VCoolio: again, nothing
<dAnjou> how can i be sure, that the borders in the package are the same like on the picture?
<nrg__> Steppzor, yes
<VCoolio> dAnjou: check the folder of the theme in /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<Steppzor> ahh okey
<seanbrystone> every time i start ubuntu i get: "The application Ubuntuone-client-applet (/usr/bin/python2.6) wants access to the default keyring but it's locked.
<Losha> morgan1911: just as a postscript, google shows some bug reports where df gives incorrect sizes on ext4 !
 * alessiofachechi says goodnight
<Steppzor> i'll find the link for you to a file you need to replace and it will be fixed :P
<nrg__> i had dual boot before
<tvw> any idea, where ubuntu stores the MAC-addresses for network cards?
<nrg__> but had to reinstall windows
<arand> nrg__: nrg__ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 would be the guide to follow.
<VCoolio> dAnjou: if there is a metacity folder inside, it should work by now; else try the metacity --replace command and check for sensible error output; do "compiz --replace" to get back to compiz
<nrg__> thanks
<Losha> tvw: I thought it was somewhere on the cards themselves....
<psz> hello all
<tvw> Losha: yes ;-)
<psz> testing ubuntu?
<tvw> Losha: in the past, there was a file /etc/iftab
<Steppzor> Hi. I was wondering if there is any way to install Ubuntu Server 9.10 from a USB stick.. I get to the installer but it tells me that it cant find the CD drive and id dont know how to go on from there.. if anyone can help me.. give me a PM.. thanx :=)
<Oins> Hi. I have upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and now my sound does not work anymore. Already played with alsamixer but nothing happens. Can anyone give me a hint what i could do? Hardware is detected correctly too and aplay output seems to be correct.
<Losha> tvw: I don't recall that file. You can see the mac via the ifconfig -a command though...
<tvw> Losha: as far as I understand, it is a list, which says, which networking card is mapped to which device.
<dAnjou> VCoolio: there is a metacity folder and i changed to metacity and switched between some themes, but the borders are still the wrong ones
<bribroder> afternoon everyone
<Losha> tvw: not in any of the distros I'm familiar with, but then, there are a *lot* of distros....
<tvw> Losha: I cloned a VM and the clone is attached to new network cards with new MAC-addresses. now networking is broken.
<hdon> hi all. kernel 2.6.31-20 broke my NIC. what information should i include in my bug report?
<bribroder> is anyone able to give me some info on directory structure? i'm setting up partitions for different folders and i need some guidance in sizing them, etc
<dnsroot> !vic
<Losha> tvw: what host/guest os ?
<VCoolio> dAnjou: last shot, then I'm off to bed: if you do "ps -ef | grep [g]nome-settings-daemon" is that daemon running?
<bribroder> ubuntu 9.10
<andrew__> My sound card worked when I installed ubuntu on a clean hard disk but after adding Windows XP the sound will only work in Windows. I've tried several of the online guides and none seem to fix the problem.
<hdon> bribroder, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<dAnjou> max       1965     1  0 18:49 ?        00:00:06 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<tvw> Losha: I n a posting, someone fixed /etc/iftab and solved the issue for ubuntu 6.1
<dAnjou> @ VCoolio
<Steppzor> Is there anyone that know how to install Ubuntu Server from a USB stick?
<seanbrystone> every time i start ubuntu i get: "The application Ubuntuone-client-applet (/usr/bin/python2.6) wants access to the default keyring but it's locked.
<Losha> tvw: ubuntu 6.1 is older than I am...
<VCoolio> dAnjou: ok, then I'm out of options now sorry; maybe someone else here can pick it up
<tvw> Losha: ubuntu karmic/ubuntu karmic server
<dAnjou> VCoolio: thanks anyway :)
<bribroder> Thanks hdon
<Losha> bribroder: 10G for root, swap same as or up to double the RAM (depending on RAM size), the rest for /home....
<bribroder> So I'm creating partitions for boot, tmp, opt, usr, var, and home
<Losha> tvw: changing the mac shouldn't matter. Have you tried just restarting networking on the guest?
 * hdon has 4 GB RAM and 3 GB swap
<tvw> Losha: yes, I even rebooted the machine several times.
<hdon> bribroder, you should know that /opt is not very different from /usr/locla
<hdon> bribroder, most of the time if something doesn't go under /usr, it will be under /usr/local, not /opt
<Losha> bribroder: you can certainly do that, but I feel it's overkill nowadays, and just increases the likelihood of running out of space on one partition while there's plenty left on another....
<bribroder> hdon, it's my understanding that it's installed software, and i'd like to separate that from the root
<riahc3> hey people
<bribroder> i've got a lot of third party apps from google and adobe air apps that have been installing in /opt
<hdon> bribroder, well i have about a million programs installed that i compiled from source, and by default they all go under /usr/local, not /opt
<riahc3> this is nonubuntu related but what is the biggest IRC server?
 * hdon nods
<riahc3> im looking for a specific topic
<bribroder> hdon, is it possible to mount /opt and /usr to the same partition?
<hdon> riahc3, efnet?
<riahc3> [hdon] thanks
<Losha> hdon: 3rd party commercial apps tend to favour /opt I've noticed....
<hdon> bribroder, no i wasn't comparing /opt and /usr, i was comparing /opt and /usr/local
<hdon> Losha, i have not noticed that. i have noticed they favour /usr/local
<bribroder> losha, i've noticed this, too
<tvw> Losha: I solved the problem in a different way: I found out, that the new network device was attached to eth1. I guess since eth0 is blocked by the old devices MAC-address. So I just modified /etc/network/interfaces.
<seanbrystone> every time i start ubuntu i get: "The application Ubuntuone-client-applet (/usr/bin/python2.6) wants access to the default keyring but it's locked.
<natrixnatrix89> where is /tmp located physically? Is it in the HDD?
<hdon> bribroder, Losha: http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2006-01/msg00131.html
<brjann> hdon, Losha: typically apps that fit the bin/, share/, lib/ model will install to /usr/local. applications like eclipse, which are basically an entire directory tree, usually prefer /opt
<bribroder> losha and hdon, how much space would you allocate /var?
<natrixnatrix89> !tmp
<Steppzor> Is there anyone that know how to install Ubuntu Server from a USB stick?
<hdon> bribroder, it depends on how long you want to keep your logs. a server needs a very large /var
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: what is the problem?
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: I've done that..
<bribroder> let's say a few days or a week or something, i don't anticipate going through my logs that often
<Steppzor> natrixnatrix89: Well the computer where im trying to install Ubuntu Server on dont have a CDROM drive and well.. so it dosnt detect the install files..
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: are you running ubuntu now?
<Steppzor> no
<PratikAnand> Hi...how do I generate OLAP cubes on 9.10? Is there any tool available for it?
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ use this to install the *.iso on the usb
<hdon> bribroder, a gig is probably plenty for your purposes then. but i'm not sure how on ubuntu to increase the log rotation frequency
<bribroder> thanks, hdon :)  so would you recommend i mount /usr/local and /var/logs separately, rather than all of /var and /usr?
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: When it's installed you will be able to boot from that USB
<bribroder> i've heard it's a good idea to mount /usr as read only
<kunguz> Guys, there was this package for Ubuntu. xorg-psb . Is this still available in Ubuntu?
<rkj> JoshuaL per your suggestion I just tried to install ubuntu-tweak but got this error message: "error: Dependency is not satisfiable: policykit-1-gnome|policykit-1-qt"
<Steppzor> natrixnatrix89: yeah.. ive done that.. booted the stick.. im in the Ubuntu installer main menu after choosing language and stuff.. but here is the problem.. when it tries to load installer components from CD it fails cause no cd.. but USB stick..
<JoshuaL> rkj, i can not help you with that. sorry
<rkj> JoahuaL it looks like a useful tool
<gburton> hi
<kunguz> Does anyone know about xorg-psb
<Steppzor> and when i try to mount the sda1 with the command mount -t vfat sda1 /cdrom it tells me that i cant find the directory or files or something..
<hdon> bribroder, no, but i wouldn't recommend you have more than two partitions unless you are doing it for an important system (many users on your system, or a server) or for the experience :)
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: well. Ubuntu has a wonderful tool: USB startup disk creator. When I used it, everythind went fine and I could install the server easily
<bribroder> hdon, in this case i'm doing it for the pleasure of causing myself the trouble :)
<gburton> ive got the most bizarre issue ive ever seen; in bash, the A key doesn't work. Every other key works in bash; every key works in every other application, including tcsh launched from bash.  Its only the combination of bash and the A key that have a problem.
<hdon> :)
<gburton> im running 9.04
<hidden> xd
<natrixnatrix89> where is /tmp/ located physically? Is it in RAM or on HDD?
<bribroder> hdon, so should i mount /usr or /usr/local separately?
<PratikAnand> rkj, u can try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tweak-0-5-2-released.html
<Steppzor> natrixnatrix89: i dont see how thats gonna help me.. cause im in the installer.. booted fomr a USB stick.. but the installer tries only to install from a CDROM drive that it cant find.. so i cant get any where now.. just navigating the menu and picking my nose
<hidden> lol
<grigora> hi, tried converting a VOB file to AVI using ffmpeg but got no video, just sound - ffmpeg -i VTS_01_1.VOB -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 800k -g 300 -bf 2 -acodec mp2 -ab 128k demo.avi - any ideaas?
<LADmaticCA> i want to try mpd with gmpc but I cannot get it to find my music. where should my config file be?
<Cappy> folks, how to i find the /dev/sdX allocation of  usb stick plugged into my krmic box?
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: I think the problem is in the tool you used to make that USB bootable. Because I'm sure I had completely no problems with my usb
<htpc> enabling nvidia drivers causes my screen to become too wide and tall, cutting off the panels. i have tried changing resolutions to no avail, can't seem to fix this.
<Steppzor> okey? so can you tell me in short how you did it?
<tvw> Losha: I found the file ;-) /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules stores the mapping MAC-address/device.
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: so you really cant get a pc with ubuntu and just use startup USB creator?
<kunguz>  Do you guys know any distro that has a support to Intel GMA500 video card?
<pdddy> Hi, I am having trouble getting wifi to work on ubuntu, I have run lspci and it said I am using AR922X chipset, I can connect to the network but Most of the time I don't get internet. I have a realy weak signal but with my ubuntu laptop it works fine (different card)
<gburton> htpc: what kind of monitor do you have?
<Steppzor> natrixnatrix89.. well then i have to reinstall regular Ubuntu on my laptop.. it crashed and i havent gotten around to fix it yet..
<gburton> htpc: it sounds to me like a monitor issue, my dell does that until I tell it to auto-adjust
<htpc> gburton: i'm currently connected to a 37" LCD tv with hdmi
<JoshuaL> i have a dual boot setup, how can i make it so that it doesnt show grub unless i ask it to do so?
<gburton> whats the resolution of the tv?
<pdddy> cappy: in terminal run dmesg
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: actually its already installed in the live cd
<htpc> 1366x720 or something i think, gburton. i dont think it has an auto-adjust button, or at least i can't find it.
<natrixnatrix89> Steppzor: so you dont really have to install ubuntu
<pdddy>  Hi, I am having trouble getting wifi to work on ubuntu, I have run lspci and it said I am using AR922X chipset, I can connect to the network but Most of the time I don't get internet. I have a realy weak signal but with my ubuntu laptop it works fine (different card)
<natrixnatrix89> just boot in the live cd and make a startup usb disk
<brjann> !patience | pdddy
<ubottu> pdddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gburton> 1366x768 is a common one for widescreen tv's
<pdddy> Sorry, I have searched everywhere
<Steppzor> natrixnatrix89: ahh okey..
<Steppzor> but what is the command for listing drives again in terminal?
<htpc> so waht should i do, gburton?
<gburton> htpc: have you tried different frequencies?
<opcode> hey can anyone tell me how to automate a bunch of commands stored in a text file, but have them run through sudo with my shell enviroment variables and .zshrc executed?
<htpc> trying that now gburton
<eraggo> gburton: like uhm once a hour?
<Supertanker> Besides vinagre, what are good VNC viewers for Ubuntu? tightvncviewer is awesome, but it feels a bit dated
<gburton> eraggo: what?
<htpc> gburton, i tried 60 and 50hz, neither worked. i'm putting my dad on, he's a bit of a noob
<eraggo> gburton: oops wrong
<eraggo> opcode: automating like once a hour?
<gburton> what happens if you use 800x600 and set panning to the same?
<bribroder> should I mount /usr and /usr/local separately?
<bribroder> Losha or hdon?
<htpc> Gburton, then it's crazy big. panels way off screen
<opcode> eraggo: no, I have a list of applications stored in a text file and I need to loop over them and install each one, i just don't wnat to have to do it by hand
<trism> Supertanker: I use xvnc4viewer, although the interface is basically the same as tightvnc but with actual scrollbars
<brjann> opcode: a list of applications as in package names?
<opcode> eraggo: the problem is, I can execute "sudo gem install <gemname>" by hand and it works properly, but if I put it in a script and execute it through bash, it doesn't work the same way.  it's because my .zshrc file is setting up certain envrionmental variables, and sudo froma  script seems to ignore them
<Supertanker> trism, hmm, I'll take a looksee
<gburton> well, it sounds like an issue with the monitor more than a gpu driver issue, although i'd have to see it to know for sure.
<hdon> bribroder, if you're just trying to make things complicated for yourself, you may want to check out LVM and/or UnionFS
<gburton> if you select 1366x768, what is the actual viewable area?
<opcode> brjann: well, gem names for rubygems.  The whole point of this is taht I've got about 108 separate gem pacakges that need to be isntalled, and I can install each one by executing "sudo gem install <gem name>" from the command line, but I want to automate this so I don't ahve to keep typing it myself
<gburton> like, from (0, 0) to (1366, 768) would be normal
<htpc> gburton, it worked normally with the default driver before we installed nvidia drivers, fwiw
<hdon> bribroder, LVM will allow you to do more complicated partition allocation (as well as other things) and UnionFS will allow you to do more complicated mounting (like mounting two different directories from the same filesystem at two different points)
<opcode> but it's not as simple as writing a script to loop over the package (gem) names and install them, it doesn't seem to work that weay
<brjann> opcode: can gem take multiple packages on the same line? you might be able to use xargs
<abe3k> guys I made a sequence of commands that give me a pid of certain process, how to I assign the resulting number to pkill ?
<hdon> bribroder, UnionFS will let you do something like put /usr/local and /opt on the same filesystem partition
<hdon> bribroder, i've never done it though, only read about it
<opcode> brjann: that's an idea, lemme see
<eraggo> opcode: or you can make script that uses 'cat' somehow to read each line?
<chocamo> wpa_supplicant is says it is connected, but I cannot get an ip with dhclient wlan0
<bribroder> hdon, great info, thanks much... how much space do you think i should allocate for /usr if i mount /usr/local separately?
<brjann> opcode: even if not, you can use the (i think) -n 1 argument to xargs to make it execute once per line
<abe3k> heres the command sequence : ps ax | grep -v grep | grep test.py |awk '{print $1}'
<LjL> abe3k: pkill $(ps ax | grep -v grep | grep test.py |awk '{print $1}')
<opcode> eraggo: writing the script is not difficult, I've got one in ruby and one in bash, it's executing the line through sudo properly that's the difficulty.  Executing sudo througha  script doesn't seem to be the same as typing sudo from the command line
<abe3k> LjL : thanks alot!
<hdon> bribroder, well if you use LVM i think you don't have to worry about that as much because its' easy to resize the partitions and filesystems later (well, make sure you pick a filesystem that resizes easily. lvm takes care of the partitions, but i don't think it touches the filesystems)
<opcode> brjann: so xargs sudo <whatever> should be the same as me executing sudo?
<brjann> opcode: yep
<Dover> hello can somebodyt help me installing linx?
<opcode> brjann: lemme try that then
<Dover> I have to edit a file named config.mk
<brjann> opcode: if that doesn't work, you might try the -E option to sudo, which supposedly preserves environment variables
<Moon_Doggy> i'm looking for a on screen keyboard, any idea
<Moon_Doggy> s
<brjann> opcode: but I've never used it, so I don't know
<Dover> need to define this variables:
<Dover> # CROSS_COMPILE is cross compiler prefix (including full path)
<Dover> CROSS_COMPILE ?=
<Dover> # KERNEL is the path to your kernel sources
<Dover> KERNEL ?=
<FloodBot4> Dover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boehlke> Hello, may I ask a networking question here? I have a strange networking problem.
<LjL> Moon_Doggy: i suggest typing "apt-cache search on-screen keyboard" for a start
<Dover> anybody knows what i need put in crosss_compile ?
<LjL> Moon_Doggy: "apt-cache search virtual keyboard" also gives useful hits
<ddrj> does xbmc take up a lot of ram on ubuntu?
<bribroder>  thanks for your help hdon
<unop> !ask | boehlke
<ubottu> boehlke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hdon> bribroder, np
<pdddy>  Hi, I am having trouble getting wifi to work on ubuntu, I have run lspci and it said I am using AR922X chipset, I can connect to the network but Most of the time I don't get internet. I have a realy weak signal but with my ubuntu laptop it works fine (different card)
<Cappy> folks, how to i find the /dev/sdX allocation of  usb stick plugged into my krmic box?
<Stevethepirate> Hey, having some problems install ubuntu on an oldish server. The server has (only) SCSI drives, but Ubuntu installation and Live Cd won't pick them up (as well as gparted off live disc). Any help?
<boehlke> I have a strange networking problem: My internet connection and most sites work, but I cannot connect to some hosts on some ports. For example, I can ping the host, but I cannot connect on port 80 (telnet ... 80). When I start a VMWare VM (Windows), the connection works (telnet ... 80 in Windows shell). After restarting my system, the connections work again!! Can anyone point me a direction to look?
<eraggo> Cappy: check that thingy on system menu where you cna watch processes. There is tab for file systems
<Dragoon_Jett> Could someone direct me to a guide on how to update my video card drivers
<qetuR> hi! im trying to add this: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/ricotz-testing/ but i already have a version from offical repos installed
<axiom> when I try to play sound in boxee (pandora app), I get an error 'failed to initialize audio'.  Log shows 'alsa error:Device or resource busy'. I've checked, and nothing else is using alsa.  Why would I get this error (and how can I make sound work?)
<opcode> brjann: yeah xargs doesn't seem tow ork either. It executes the command, but I don't think it's the same as me doing it manually
<hdon> boehlke, wow, that's.. quite a peculiar problem
<MilitantPotato> boehlke: launch (might need installed) firestarter and see if iptables is blocking communication for some reason?
<MilitantPotato> boehlke: doubt it since vmware works, but meh.
<ardchoille> qetuR: are you sure you want to be running a "testing" version of that app?
<brjann> opcode: huh. well, how about sudo -E then?
<hdon> boehlke, are you using hostnames or ip addresses in your tests?
<qetuR> ardchoille: yea, just want to try
<ardchoille> ok
<boehlke> hdon, host name lookup works
<boehlke> hdon, I use host names, I they resolve to ip addresses correctly
<Stevethepirate> Hey, having some problems install ubuntu on an oldish server. The server has (only) SCSI drives, but Ubuntu installation and Live Cd won't pick them up (as well as gparted off live disc). Any help? [According to dmesg, the driver used is adaptec aic7xxx eisa/vlb/pci scsi hba driver]
<opcode> brjann: no, that doesn't work either. I'll keep trying, thanks
<brjann> opcode: bummer. sorry!
<boehlke> MilitantPotato, iptables rule tables are empty
<hdon> boehlke, ok, the only other thing i can think of is that the networking bridge between your virtual machine and your linux system is somehow messing things up. i don't know about that part of VMWare, but i'm familiar with how it's done in other virtualization software, and there's plenty of room for error. try uninstalling vmware, or booting a live system from an ubuntu cd, and see if you can reproduce the connection problem
<thak> Hello, would this be the right channel to address questions about Lucid?
<thak> or is there a specific channel?
<seanbrystone> !lucid | thak
<ubottu> thak: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<MilitantPotato> thak: ubuntu+1
<thak> Thanks
<javatexan> is there a way to add ubuntus live cd to the hdd and have grub boot from the iso on hdd
<iman00b> haha im not the only one with grub issues then
<hdon> javatexan, i hope so! it would be a real PITA if the livecd developers and testers had to burn a new CD every test!
<javatexan> good Jordan_U sent me a link...here is thread...I haven't read it yet  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<eraggo> hdon: i think they use networking for that? :|
<boehlke> hdon, wow, you were perfectly right, I uninstalled the VMWare drivers from the system and everything works again. Thank you :-)
<neezer> I have a script that runs every half hour on my server,  but I can't find it in crontab. Is there anywhere else it might be? I know it is running properly, but I just can't find where I put it.
<eraggo> neezer: is crontab == at? :D
<ardian> Hi im streaming a radio but i dont have windows for using winamp or how its called what can i use ?
<eraggo> ardian: icecast?
<madjoe> jpds, VCoolio, dAnjou: I almost uninstalled "Gnome Do", but it seems like a great help regarding the usability, efficiency and speed... thank you guys for a recommendation!
<Dover> Anybodt can help me installing LINX??
<AbuMaia> I've got an external hard drive connecting via usb, but when I plug it in it doesn't get mounted.  I can hear the drive being spun up when it's plugged in, but nothing happens on the computer.  how do I fix this?
<Dover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/390651/
<ardian> eraggo, so its like that in windows
<ardian> that pluggin for winamp
<Stevethepirate> (edcast)
<Stevethepirate> Is a decent shoutcast/icecast plugin for winamp.
<ardian> I dont want a server on my local
<ardian> i just want to add the playlist
<Stevethepirate> Um?
<Stevethepirate> Please speak English?
<neezer> eraggo: I'm not sure what you mean?
<hdon> ardian, do you need an Ubuntu program to stream internet radio?
<ardian> yes hdon
<hdon> ardian, rhythmbox seems to be the most popular
<hdon> Stevethepirate, you suck at support
<TinBasher> lol
<Stevethepirate> :*(
<Stevethepirate> I can't see what someone is saying when they speak mindless garbage :(
<ardian> Stevethepirate, well if you can't do speak
<Paul`> Why does my windows tear ?
<ardian> dont speak
<Kangarooo> what command to kill all x or something elso? all hang up. mouse cant be moved but i got in ctrl+alt+F6
<TinBasher> tear?
<Paul`> Yeah window tear
<Stevethepirate> Was just trying to help him with icecast ;/ (seeing as I use it a lot) and then the question deviated somewhat.
<iman00b> when i open a terminal if the script reads "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" does that mean i am mounted on an ubuntu live cd?
<Paul`> I should just go back to Mac OS X
<brjann> Kangarooo: you can try     sudo service gdm restart
<ardian> hdon, shoutcast is running on an other server, now i need just to start t he music from my PC im using Ubuntu winamp is not here
<AbuMaia> Paul` what do you mean by "tear"?
<Stevethepirate> ^^ Enjoy hdon; :)
<Paul`> I move the window and it tears
<Kangarooo> brjann: yes but witch service? mouse was moving firefox tab and now its not letting go..
<TinBasher> like it "rips"?
<eraggo> ardian: music can be found on... which computer? server or yours?
<Paul`> i think it might be Xorg
<AbuMaia> Paul` I have never heard of that happening before
<Paul`> or my graphic drivers
<brjann> Kangarooo: do you want to restart your entire gnome session?
<Kangarooo> brjann: yes
<ardian> eraggo, on my computer
<AndyGraybeal> what will be the suggested backup progam in  ubuntu 10.04 server?  is it going to be bacula?
<Kangarooo> brjann: maybe xfce session im on xubuntu
<AbuMaia> how do I fix a problem with a usb drive not mounting when its plugged in?
<brjann> Kangarooo: then as i said,     sudo service gdm restart
<eraggo> ardian: ok, is it possible to test like this: get internet-dj-control from add/remove, and connect to server?
<ardian> ok lets see
<brjann> Kangarooo: gdm is the gnome display manager, which ubuntu and (i believe) xubuntu use for desktop environment management
<Kangarooo> brjann: ah ok i thougt u mean service as packganame.. ok no understand thx
<brjann> Kangarooo: no problem :)
<zvacet> I need help with wicd every time when I start ubuntu wicd is asking for password how to change that
<nicolindalciucio> #ubuntu-it
<ardian> nope i can't find  some app for internet-dj-control
<xangua> zvacet: your 'connection password'¿
<eraggo> ardian: type on search internet radio?
<zvacet> xangua:  sorry can you be more specific
<ardian> eraggo, http://www.shoutcast.com/download
<ardian> Instructions - Unix, Linux & MAC OSX
<zvacet> xangua:  I use wired connection
<AbuMaia> I guess nobody knows... I'll check back later
<zvacet> xangua:  I have to type my login password
<eraggo> ardian: since i never used/made internet radio station i'm not pro on those things; however i have feeling that you have radio server on somewhere and you need only program to send stream in there
<xangua> zvacet: maybe you should return to gnome-network.manager
<ardian> yep eraggo
<ardian> i found a video but its using Winamp
<zvacet> xangua:  reason why i use wicd is because you can use it in every desktop like lxde enlighternment...
<ylluminate> i have something very odd going on.  had an issue with mysql-server installation on ubuntu 9.10, removed it and installed it again, however it keeps complaining that the /etc/init.d/mysql script is missing
<ylluminate> i've gutted all of the files and reinstalled a few times
<ylluminate> however nothing seems to actually put the initi script back in
<ylluminate> i've tried touching it to see if it would detect it and overwrite it
<ylluminate> but it just leaves the empty file there
<ylluminate> this is making no sense.  anyone able to shed some light?
<zvacet> xangua:  and I know many pople use wicd without this problem I´m facing so I just want to be like them  :)
<Pirate_Hunter> !media | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<_spm_Draget> is there some way to add an additionl directory to the $PATH variable system-wide? i.e. not in the users own file?
<xangua> zvacet: you may wanna try then in #wicd channel
<Random832> _spm_Draget; add a script in /etc/profile.d to add it
<brjann> _spm_Draget: yes, you can either edit /etc/profile or drop an addition script in /etc/profile.d
<eraggo> ardian: maybe "Theorur" is the 1? checking for more..
<Random832> that'll apply to anyone who uses bash
<xangua> they will be more helpful than me
<ardian> ok
<JimmyNeutron> .
<hdon> ardian, rhythmbox plays stream audio
<hdon> ardian, you could also use VLC to play stream audio
<eraggo> hdon: i think he wants to stream out :)
<ardian> hdon, its DSP
<hdon> ah.. well i'm going to eat.. bbl
<Mike_lifeguard> When someone uses sudo -i, I can use $SUDO_USER to see who they are. Without the -i, that var doesn't get set. Is there something else I can use?
<zvacet> xangua : yes thx
<Random832> mikau; i get SUDO_USER set with 'sudo sh' and 'sudo -s' too
<Random832> what's the exact situation you're in that it doesn't get set?
<Random832> since even if i do sudo env it prints out SUDO_COMMAND SUDO_USER SUDO_UID SUDO_GID
<Mike_lifeguard> Random832: http://p.defau.lt/?SZt215Hp5kKISQthOKd6nA
<Random832> Mike_lifeguard; you're trying to get SUDO_USER from the original shell, not from sudo
<Random832> try do sudo sh -c 'echo $SUDO_USER'
 * Mike_lifeguard hrm...
<eraggo> ardian: last choice if i would be making Internet Radio is Amarok.
<Random832> what's the _real_ thing you need it for that you think it's not getting set, not the test case you're using to 'confirm' it?
<ardian> eraggo, i find an app
<ardian> on shoutcast site
<ardian> thanks
<eraggo> oh :D must be hidden very well
<ardian> no eraggo it was hard to config
<jub369> does anyone here have a experince with FTP/Putty
<Mike_lifeguard> Random832: I have a shell script that uses $USER to log some actions... I want it to use the real user
<eraggo> jub369: o/
<Stargaze> !putty| jub369
<ubottu> jub369: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Volkswagner> Greetings, can someone advise:  9.10 Alternate CD fails to configure network, yet in console dhclient will aquire ip address from my router
<eraggo> oh ftp -,-
<Random832> Mike_lifeguard; so have it use SUDO_USER - have you tried this and it hasn't worked?
<jub369> no i need some help getting them to work because when i use it it always say no such file or it goes to user$mydesktop
<Stargaze> Volkswagner, please type /join # ubuntu-server
<Stargaze> Volkswagner, please type /join #ubuntu-server
<Volkswagner> k
<Random832> or do you simply _believe_ it won't work because of your broken test case?
<Mike_lifeguard> Random832: yeah, it didn't work, but I can probably figure this out
<eraggo> jub369: what on exactly you want help on? making ftp to work?
<Ride> hi i have a question if anyone doesn't mind answering
<jub369> both together
<Ride> i have an XP op system, but i would like to have both XP and Ubuntu linux side by side so that i have to choice to boot whichever i chose at startup    is this article explaining this process?   :http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=1
<jub369> i need help making a user were they can upload files then use putty to only goto that folder and run a byond command
<eraggo> you can use for ftp "scp"?
<jub369> witch is DreamDaemon file.dmb port -safe
<TinBasher> ride: download 9.10 and the installation will allow you to choose if you want xp and ubuntu to run side by side
<Ride> really?
<abe3k> guys awk '{print $1}' gives me the 1st column with many rows, how do I choose the 1st row ?
<carlll> anyone here know any minecraft server software that will run on ubuntu?
<TinBasher> yep you can even tell it how much space to use for ubuntu
<shamwow> i have kubuntu 9.10 w/ KDE 4 and I can not get wireless to work
<shamwow> i downloaded wicd, wlassistant, and wpa_supplicant but I don't think I am proficient enough to get these installed correctly
<jub369> eraggo idk what Scp is
<te_> shamwow: Turn off encryption on the router.
<eraggo> jub369: OK, you use putty to login your linux machine right?
<jub369> the people i sell packages to yes
<shamwow> i can't even get the wireless tab on knetworkmanager to light up... any help????
<almoxarife> is swiftfox safe?
<eraggo> ok, now, if you want, you can give them access to same place with winscp (program)
<jub369> O.o
<brjann> abe3k: you mean like   awk 'NR == 1 { print $1 }'   ?
<carlll> anyone here know any minecraft server software that will run on ubuntu?
<abe3k> brjann: oooo yea !, thanks alot :D
<brjann> abe3k: sure thing
<Pici> itthey're close
<ChiefDean> .Hello, would anyone like to join my server? Heatwave.selfip.net
<gnubie> Ride, http://futuredesktop.org/   you might read this, there is even a video on partitioning
<ylluminate> alright, does someone have /etc/initi.d/mysql for mysql 5.1 ???  if you could pop it into pastie for me I would be VERY gateful
<Pici> ChiefDean: Please don't advertise  here.
<carlll> i would be "gateful" too!!
<ChiefDean> .Okay, i`m sorry
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<networkr> anyone know how to edit menu in Xubuntu Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> networkr: does it come with alacarte?
<KenBW2> anyone else having problems with Pidgin not starting, and other apps since doing an update?
<AlienDK> ....
<networkr> no
<AlienDK> [00:43:44] -ChiefDean:#ubuntu- PLEASE JOIN MY SERVER YALL! HEATWAVE.SELFIP.NET
<AlienDK> go to hell dean
<sebsebseb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<AlienDK> ignored :)
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: launch it from terminal, the output will help, you could try renaming ~/.purple to see if your profile is at fault
<sebsebseb> oh yeah the bot does a ban, when people do notices
<AlienDK> :)))
<ActionParsnip> networkr: i'd ask in #xubuntu but i think alacate works in xubuntu too
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: The program 'pidgin' received an X Window System error.
<networkr> sudo alacarte
<networkr> [sudo] password for networkr:
<networkr> sudo: alacarte: command not found
<networkr> networkr@independence:~$
<FloodBot4> networkr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> networkr: you dont run alacarte with sudo as it is a gui app, nor do you as you want it to use your config, not roots
<ActionParsnip> networkr: you can install it and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: could add the pidgin ppa
<networkr> alacarte is for gnome, I don't want all those dependencies
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: it's a problem with a few apps. running them as sudo works fine
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: did you try renaming the config folder?
<networkr> i want a menu editor for xfce in xubuntu
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: no, but it's not a pidgin issue
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: dont run pidgin wih sudo, not only is it massively unsecure its also incorrect
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: im not, it's just useful debugging information
<ActionParsnip> networkr: i'd ask in #xubuntu its more specific to your system
<zebastian> anyone know of a skype for windows version that runs well on wine in ubuntu hardy?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: are you the owner of all of your home folder?
<Roasted> hey guys - I blacklisted a driver. How do you unblacklist it?
<te_> zebastian: What is wrong with the Linux version?
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: yea. As stated, the problem is with X
<qetuR> hey! i added this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing to terminal, i want it to delete it now, how do i do that?
<Roasted> qetuR, go to software sources and delete the ricotz entry.
<Roasted> qetuR, under system - admin - software sources
<ActionParsnip> qetuR: use software sources under administration
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: sounds like a bug
<zebastian> te_: when im on a call with 10+ people i cant change the size of the window with the list of people and i cant mute
<zebastian> and i need to mute
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: does it happen with other users?
<Roasted> how can I see what items are currently blacklisted?
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: im the only user
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: make a new one, its free
<qetuR> Roasted: ty! and ActionParsnip ty to! ;)
<georgij92> I fucked ur wife bitch ass punk ubuntunas bitches I make u snitches sniffin me sox for breakfast bitches I guide ur mouth to my dick as u swallow bitch. I'll make u handle it like a bitch. Fuck this shit ubuntu can go shit fucking noobs that relies on GUI's and booze. bitches Ill fuck u snitches go back to windows and DOS darn noobs. Turn this shit a way niggers punkz
<georgij92> I fucked ur wife bitch ass punk ubuntunas bitches I make u snitches sniffin me sox for breakfast bitches I guide ur mouth to my dick as u swallow bitch. I'll make u handle it like a bitch. Fuck this shit ubuntu can go shit fucking noobs that relies on GUI's and booze. bitches Ill fuck u snitches go back to windows and DOS darn noobs. Turn this shit a way niggers punkz
<georgij92> I fucked ur wife bitch ass punk ubuntunas bitches I make u snitches sniffin me sox for breakfast bitches I guide ur mouth to my dick as u swallow bitch. I'll make u handle it like a bitch. Fuck this shit ubuntu can go shit fucking noobs that relies on GUI's and booze. bitches Ill fuck u snitches go back to windows and DOS darn noobs. Turn this shit a way niggers punkz
<georgij92> I fucked ur wife bitch ass punk ubuntunas bitches I make u snitches sniffin me sox for breakfast bitches I guide ur mouth to my dick as u swallow bitch. I'll make u handle it like a bitch. Fuck this shit ubuntu can go shit fucking noobs that relies on GUI's and booze. bitches Ill fuck u snitches go back to windows and DOS darn noobs. Turn this shit a way niggers punkz
<qetuR> :O
<georgij92> I fucked ur wife bitch ass punk ubuntunas bitches I make u snitches sniffin me sox for breakfast bitches I guide ur mouth to my dick as u swallow bitch. I'll make u handle it like a bitch. Fuck this shit ubuntu can go shit fucking noobs that relies on GUI's and booze. bitches Ill fuck u snitches go back to windows and DOS darn noobs. Turn this shit a way niggers punkz
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<te_> zebastian: Wow, 10+ people! I've had 3 but no more. Haha, You're a heavy user!
<zebastian> te_: i am a listener of www.freedomainradio.com
<zebastian> on the sunday show theres an open call section
<airtonix> zebastian, #ubuntu-offtopic
<zebastian> te_: the specific bug http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13985
<messere> ciao
<pdddy> op!
<pdddy> !OP
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<satanic_rebel> silent
<eatlama> hello fellow ubuntu users
<jrib> pdddy: what's up?
<eatlama> hey i have a question about ubuntu anyone wanna help
<airtonix> !ask | eatlama
<ubottu> eatlama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pdddy> jrib this guy georgij92
<jrib> pdddy: he was k-lined
<pdddy> jrib kk, he was mean to ubuntu
<eatlama> i have a netgear wg311v1 wireless pci card but ubuntu wont detect it. what do i do to get a driver for it?
<natetheis> How do you install the Ruby shared libraries on Karmic?
<airtonix> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> eatlama: run: sudo lshw -C networ    you will see the chip which you need to know, youcan then find guides
<airtonix> natetheis, good start is to use "apt-cache search ruby"
<ActionParsnip> eatlama: the make and model is moot, you need to know the chip it uses
<natetheis> airtonix: Ohkay, that's a lot of text. What now?
<Jordan_U> ?away
<pracidio> queria saber  mas o q  o ubuntu pode fazer
<natetheis> nvm
<steven_> i need help
<airtonix> natetheis, apt-cache search ruby | grep something something something complete
<airtonix> !ask | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
#ubuntu 2011-02-28
<chaos2358> Ampelbein,  thank you very much. that is all i needed to know and the reason i simply asked for someone familiar with the program was to bypass the usual "thats illegal, it's un ethical, take that elsewhere" comments that arise when some one asks such a question to the general public.
<mylisto> Pici: when I use the following command to restart apache "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" I get
<mylisto> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<mylisto> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<mylisto> Unable to open logs
<mylisto> whoops
<FloodBot1> mylisto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80...no listening sockets available, shutting down..Unable to open logs
<skutr3_> hello?
<Ampelbein> chaos2358: (off topic, so my last comment on that matter here) the question about the purpose of a command/program isn't illegal as such. you can use many programs for illegal stuff.
<Pici> mylisto: Do you already have something already running on port 80? check   sudo netstat -tanp | grep ":80"
<skutr3_> ok so videos and music on the internet cut out. i think it might be a flash problem... can anyone help?
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: depends, what flash library are you using, what browser, what hardware?
<mylisto> pici: heres the output from that command
<mylisto> http://wordpress.pastebin.com/GZngbzBU
<chaos2358> Ampelbein,  (agreed about being off topic) however MAny people in the channels have certain opinions which they choose to throw around quite liberally and are an utter waste of time, energy and channel traffic, But once again, thank you and have a good evening.
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: im using the flash plugin installed by default on ubuntu installation with google chrome (same problem on firefox)
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: can you run 'dpkg -l | grep flash' and tell me what it says? use pastebin if it's multiple lines please
<Pici> mylisto: Okay, now try: ps aux
<Pici> mylisto: Okay, now try: ps aux | grep httpd
<skutr3_>  Ampelbein : ii  flashplugin-installer                10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1                                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<mylisto> here Pici: http://wordpress.pastebin.com/1gmVfgpC
<Pici> mylisto: It looks like you're using some third-party lamp stack.
<itaylor57> skutr3_: I am running the same and I can view flash ok
<mylisto> ok...
<mylisto> like xammp?
<Pici> mylisto: Just like that.
<skutr3_> itaylor57: hmmmm
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: what processor type do you have?
<Tech_Support> xxamp is for mac people
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: amd dual core
<Pici> mylisto: Is there a reason you aren't using the versions of apache/mysql/etc that are in the Ubuntu repositiories?
<mylisto> no idea...
<mylisto> I'm a complete noob with this stuff
<mylisto> how can I delete lamp/xammp and start from scratch?
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Pici> mylisto: I don't know, how did you install it?
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: 64 bit
<magn3ts> Reminna won't open. In terminal it prints out a lot of information but no errors. Any tips? Strace gives nothing useful...
<mylisto> I can't remember...
<mylisto> think via command lines...
<mylisto> I just installed apache a few minutes ago via sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<mylisto> can I just delete lamp/xampp and redo everything correctly?
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: ok, and what graphics adapter are you using? if it's nvidia, what driver?
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: how do i check that?
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<ramon> i have installed a PPA for gimp painter
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<jacekowski> hi
<Pici> mylisto: I'd *guess* that you'd need to delete /opt/lampp, but unfortunately xampp's documentation is blank in the 'uninstalling xampp' section.
<ramon> now how can i install gimp painter?
<ramon> the ppa is from Mizuno
<jacekowski> i have strange problem with my xorg, sometimes ( every 2-3 times ) instead of normal kdm i get that xorg failsafe window saying that xorg had problem starting and after selecting to restart xorg everything works fine
<jacekowski> i'm using nvidia drivers
<bisu[Shield]> I am having a major problem install mysql 5.5 using the rpm as opposed to a mere apt-get update which installs 5.1. I get the following error: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=35761&seen=true&numbered=on&langoverride=asm
<jacekowski> is it known problem?
<jacekowski> bisu[Shield]: don't use rpms on ubuntu
<jacekowski> bisu[Shield]: make your own deb or something
<goldeneye> hello : i have an external monitor and ubuntu 10.10 installed n my laptop. whenever i connect it to my monitor and switch to the bigger screen and start typing on keyboard, it just flickers and puts me back on the laptop screen. Any idea?
<Mission_Control> nope
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: can you try right-clicking a flash video, go to settings and enable/disable hardware acceleration and see if that helps?
<Mission_Control> I have four monitors
<mylisto> ok Pici; xampp is deleted
<Mission_Control> but I can only use two because I can't get the second graphics card to work
<mylisto> now, how do I go about doing this the right way?
<WeThePeople> what is stored on a HDD for boot sequences.....if i remove my 40 gb hdd will it boot correctly to both WinXP and Ubuntu 10.04
<Mission_Control> I'm not experienced with laptops either
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: ok
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: a boot sector
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: it was already enable
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: enabled*
<owen1> how to install helevetica on ubuntu?
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: and there is boot loader stored in that sector
<Chewarrior> Alquien español
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: and it all depends on what you have there
<aeon-ltd> !es | Chewarrior
<ubottu> Chewarrior: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WeThePeople> jacekowski, so hdds are not plug and play
<mylisto> argh this is driving me nuts
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: if you are somewhat experienced with ubuntu you can try the 64bit flashplugin from https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash, but I wouldn't recommend that if you don't know what you are doing.
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: yes they are
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: you plug it in and it will work
<skutr3_> Ampelbein:
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: you will be able to read data from it
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: and write to it
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: ok*
<WeThePeople> jacekowski, kool thx
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: but to boot system from it you need to have that system there in first place
<jacekowski> WeThePeople: in format that bios will understand
<Ampelbein> skutr3_: the problem seems to be that the 32bit plugin causes problems in 64bit environments so you'd have to wait till adobe releases a proper 64bit plugin in the official partner repository for ubuntu
<IcyBlue> anyone know which program to download to keep the date and time fixed on my ubuntu and my windows. whenever i update my ubuntu my windows time settings changes
<jacekowski> there is 64 bit flash plugin
<goldeneye>  hello : i have an external monitor and ubuntu 10.10 installed n my laptop. whenever i connect it to my monitor and switch to the bigger screen and start typing on keyboard, it just flickers and puts me back on the laptop screen. Any idea?
<jacekowski> for like a year or so
<skutr3_> jacekowski: there is ?
<skutr3_> Ampelbein: but this link should work til then?
<jacekowski> skutr3_: yes
<skutr3_> jacekowski: where?
<jacekowski> skutr3_: on adobe website
<skutr3_> jacekowski: where can i get it?
<jacekowski> google
<Ampelbein> jacekowski: the 64bit plugin came out of beta only 2 weeks ago, there is no official repository yet
<skutr3_> jacekowski: kk
<jacekowski> Ampelbein: more like 2 months ago
<skutr3_> jacekowski: We have closed the Flash Player 10 for 64-bit Linux
<skutr3_> :-/
<jacekowski> skutr3_: read the whole message
<skutr3_> yeah
<skutr3_> i did
<owen1> how to install helevetica on ubuntu?
<jacekowski> skutr3_: We have closed the Flash Player 10 for 64-bit Linux program on Adobe Labs and *have made Flash Player “Square” available. Learn more and download Flash Player “Square.”*
<Ampelbein> jacekowski: "Adobe® Flash® Player 10.2 shipped on February 8, 2011 and is no longer hosted on Adobe Labs."
<mylisto> nick mylisto2
<skutr3_> jacekowski: yeah i have that
<jacekowski> Ampelbein: that's 10.2
<jacekowski> flash 10 was avaliable in 64bit for year or so
<C-S-B> gdm is not starting, i get mountall plymouth disconnected
<C-S-B> manually started gdm works
<mickster04> !font | owen1:
<ubottu> owen1:: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<jacekowski> skutr3_: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<C-S-B> if i remove my nfs mounts, i dont get that error, but I'm dropped to the terminal.
<skutr3_> jacekowski: i got it
<skutr3_> jacekowski: idk how to install though
<jacekowski> google will help with that
<jacekowski> it's simple copy of one .so file to correct folder
<jacekowski> but i don't remember where
<Ampelbein> jacekowski: right, I was wrong. Seems it's still only preview versions :-(
<skutr3_> ok
<gmg> ****Can anyone help me with a sound issue please?****Everytime I bootup my sound is MUTED
<mickster04> gmg: when you un mute it does it work?
<gmg> Yes it works fine then...until I reboot
<jahrome_> hi room
<mickster04> gmg: bios settings peerhaps?
<gmg> No setting in the bios for sound
<Merlin> whats the best vmware for kubuntu I have some progs for work that I am going to have to use windows with and they will not run with wine
<mickster04> gmg: speakers etc? no?
<jacekowski> Merlin: well, the best vmware is vmware
<jahrome_> can anyone please help me, setting up a PXEBoot-Environment? I have Ubuntu 10.10 running here on my tower and want to install a recoverImage on my Toshiba TabletPC over PXE. How to do this?
<gmg> Nothing....when windows was installed it worked fine
<Merlin> yeah true
<jacekowski> Merlin: but if you are looking for other alternatives there is virtualbox from oracle
<jacekowski> Merlin: but it's not from vmware
<gmg> Everytime I reboot it automaticly mark the mute box
<mickster04> hummmm
<mickster04> gmg: i'm not sure then :/
<jacekowski> jahrome_: you have to setup your dhcp server to push correct options
<jacekowski> jahrome_: http://linux-sxs.org/internet_serving/pxeboot.html
<jacekowski> jahrome_: all here
<jahrome_> thx jacekowski
<jacekowski> jahrome_: just remember what you change
<jacekowski> jahrome_: so you can change it back after you're done
<skutr3_> jacekowski: how do i open the file manager with root in terminal?
<gmg> I googled it...it looks like this issue is comming a very long time now. I thought somebody might have figured it out by now
<jahrome_> i have two network interfaces.... one on wlan another wired
<jacekowski> skutr3_: you can copy it in terminal
<jahrome_> i will use the wired iface, without changing the other
<skutr3_> i need to move it not copy
<jacekowski> skutr3_: same thing
<jahrome_> problem is, i have already installed tftpd and dhcp3-server
<jacekowski> move == copy + delete
<skutr3_> jacekowski: move and copy?
<jacekowski> almost
<jahrome_> but don't know, how to server the file
<skutr3_> ok fine how do you copy?
<skutr3_> -cpy?
<jacekowski> skutr3_: move is just copying something and deleting the original ( well, not really but it's similiar )
<jacekowski> cp
<jacekowski> to copy
<jacekowski> mv to move
<FloodBot1> jacekowski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacekowski> stupid bot
<airtonix> skutr3_:read the output of both: man cp , man mv
<Starminn> skutr3_: To open the File Manager (Nautilus) in root mode, type in "gksudo nautilus"
<gmg> The other issue I have is that when rhymbox is playing it gives off a weird sound. But when I open Sound then the interferance is gone.
<mickster04> jacekowski: please don't use enter as punctuation
<Merlin> thanks i just need one that has usb support
<Starminn> skutr3_: If you wish to move these files around using the terminal, then to move them use the "mv" command, and to copy them use the "cp" command, but otherwise there is no need to over-complicate things (*cough* jacekowski *cough*)
<tdiso> hello everyone. how can i change the max output volume on my laptop? ive found that the current max is too low but fine when i raise it.
<gmg> Can someone tell me why Ubuntu disconnects my external drive automaticly? Even while playing music from the drive.
<Starminn> tdiso: System->Preferences->Sound should hold what you need, does it not?
<tdiso> Starminn, yes but i want to set a new default max. each time i lower the volume, the low max gets set again
<tta> gmg: that happen whenwhen your laptop is under tension?
<Starminn> tdiso: Ah, hmm.... Not sure.
<tdiso> :( ok
<gmg> I hear gaps in the sound
<gmg> Sometimes the laptops startsup with the sound MUTED then I have to manually unmute it
<tdiso> thats not what im experiencing
<christop1er> hello
<gmg> Like now it has been playing hard ass metal for 2 to 3 hours straight without problems.
<wolfgang> How is everyone?
<gmg> Great
<Magic-Fx> Hey everybody - I have just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a system I bought for my partner (p4 1.8Ghz, 512mb ram and 40gb hdd) ... It has a network card as opposed to on board and when booting up I don't get any network connections, I was wondering if anyone knew a quick way to install the network card??
<wolfgang> Wireless?
<wolfgang> Wireless network card you mean?
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: when it boots up does it show eth0 in the network manager?
<Magic-Fx> it shows auto eth0 as never used, but if i mouse over the network box it says no network connections available
<Magic-Fx> and no its all wired, not wireless :)
<KemikalElite> I'm having an issue on 10.10 where when i use the alt ctrl fkey command to access the console my screen gets pixelated and when i use alt ctrl f7 to switch back to gnome it logs out back to the login screen
<wolfgang> ndis if it's wireless. You just need ndis and then the Microsoft Windows drivers
<wolfgang> Oh
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: system>admin>hardware dirvers, if theres anything there to install, otherwise it will be being installed by default, see if your bios has an option to turn the on board port, off
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: pastebin output of ifconfig?
<Magic-Fx> there is no on board on the motherboard, so there isn't an option for anything to do with the network... there is also no option using the system>admin>hardware drivers, because i have no network connection to download the info or drivers
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: s terminal output?
<Magic-Fx> just booting machine up to get output for you, one tic
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: very good
<wolfgang> irc in terminal is sweet
<tta>  i started the installation of ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop but after de decompression the system launched my previous os; please what is the meaning of that?
<wolfgang> hm, how do i turn off join/quit notifications...
<mickster04> wolfgang: usually /ignore * JOIN QUIT
<mickster04> tta did you check the md5 hash of the disk
<wolfgang> ok tried that command, let's see if it holds up
<wolfgang> thanks
<mickster04> wolfgang, you may perhaps want to add LEAVE to that command, tho i dunno if it's leave or leaves
<Starminn> wolfgang: Somebody joined between "Thanks" and "ok I tried it"
<wolfgang> Great! Then it works!
<mickster04> :)
<wolfgang> Ohhh... need to add the "leaving"
<Scunizi> wolfgang: irssi?  /ignore #<channel> joins parts quits .. then after /save to save the modification.
<wolfgang> yes irssi
<mickster04> wolfgang: * means any channel in my case :p
<wolfgang> Ohh
<wolfgang> 'parts' is the equivalent to leave?
<mickster04> i guess so
<wolfgang> Ok
<wolfgang> Anyone here use MATLAB?
<mickster04> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<wolfgang> Hahaha
<mickster04> ubottu clearly does :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> wolfgang: yes.. parts is basically the same as leaves.. I don't think irssi recognizes leaves.
<Magic-Fx> mickster04, its a bit hard to paste the results from the 'ifconfig' command, as the system i am trying to get the network card active on isn't the one im using to speak with you... the ifconfig result shows Link encap: Local Loopback, followed by some generic info
<Richiie> ls
<Magic-Fx> mousing over the network took, shows "no network connections active" and clicking on it shows "no network device available"
<Magic-Fx> tool, button, whatever its called
<mickster04> humm
<KemikalElite> does anyone know an answer to my issue? I think its related to the x server
<wolfgang> Great, I'll look at installing MATLAB on here
<Magic-Fx> I would open the box to identify the network card, but its one of these bloody systems that has the box pot rivetted shut so i can't get into it
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: uhm, mostly hardware is auto installed
<Starminn> mickster04: He could identify it using lspci, could he not?
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: so if it doesn't work there could be other problems involved, an i dunno how to find them out
<Magic-Fx> yeah that was why I installed ubuntu and now windows xp
<mickster04> Starminn: if i knew how to use it i would suggest it
<Magic-Fx> not*
<Scunizi> Magic-Fx: you can identify your hardware with lspci and/or sudo lshw
<Magic-Fx> thanks for ur help mickster04 i'll keep trying and if i get any further i'll let you know :)
<mickster04> :)
<Magic-Fx> ok i'll try that thanks Scunizi
<pessoptimistic> so how come I get this http://twitpic.com/44iamp when I attempt to install 10.10? I do have a lable called "/" but that's not a mount point.  So how do I create a "/" mount point?
<Scunizi> Magic-Fx: lspci only looks at the pci buss hardware.. sudo lshw will do the entire machine
<jahrome_> jacekowski: do you know, how to setup step 4 of your pxe tut on ubuntu?
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: it's not the label you wanna change
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: I know but where do I get to add the mount point?
<mickster04> well choose a partition to install it on, on the winsow with "allocate drive space" there are no partitions listed, there should be
<Isonyx> Heyo, question. I'm trying to use the HTTPRequest function in PHP under ubuntu..I have Xampp set up and apache and such running via xampp. It says to use the HTTPRequest extension you need to enable it but adding it to php.ini. I found the location of php.ini for xampp which is /opt/lampp/etc but I added it and ti dosen't seem to work correctly. Can anyone help me out?
<Magic-Fx> 00:0a.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co, Ltd. RTL 8139/8139C/8139C+
<Magic-Fx> that was part of the results from command 'lspci'
<Magic-Fx> that would in turn tell me that ubuntu is recognising the ethernet card? :/
<Scunizi> It use to be on previouse releases when you deleted files off an external storage medium like a usb stick or sd card the deleted files would land on that same medium in a folder called .trash. If you didn't empty the trash before unmounting the medium it still took space on that medium.  Am I right in assuming that behavoir has changed?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: yes there should be, but don't know why there aren't!
<Isonyx> Heyo, question. I'm trying to use the HTTPRequest function in PHP under ubuntu..I have Xampp set up and apache and such running via xampp. It says to use the HTTPRequest extension you need to enable it but adding it to php.ini. I found the location of php.ini for xampp which is /opt/lampp/etc but I added it and it dosen't seem to work correctly. Can anyone help me out?
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: yes
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: look at the gparted window.  there is clearly a linux partition
<mickster04> is it mounted?
<Mission_Control> I want to go someplace with massive flooding
<Isonyx> Heyo, question. I'm trying to use the HTTPRequest function in PHP under ubuntu..I have Xampp set up and apache and such running via xampp. It says to use the HTTPRequest extension you need to enable it but adding it to php.ini. I found the location of php.ini for xampp which is /opt/lampp/etc but I added it and it dosen't seem to work correctly. Can anyone help me out?
<Scunizi> Isonyx: I don't know the answer to that but why on earth would you install xampp instead of the standard install available?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: is the mounted question for me?
<mickster04> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mickster04> Isonyx: why use xampp?
<KemikalElite> My screen crashes and logs me out after the computer is idle. Can anyone help?
<Magic-Fx> it should be mounted mickster04 but I am not sure... the network connections which has the icon in the task bar, tells me I have no network connection active, and when clicking to select one, it tells me no network devices are available... so im at a stump there.
<Isonyx> It was the fastest to install.
<maco> Isonyx: i dont think xampp is actually supported since we have a task available to install apache, mysql, and php/python/perl all at once with things in *standard* location
<Isonyx> ughh
<Isonyx> Alright.
<Isonyx> Thanks for the help.
<Scunizi> Isonyx: not really.  sudo tasksel .. select LAMP.. enter
<Isonyx> Scunizi, what does it do?
<mickster04> KemikalElite: change the screen saver settings
<KemikalElite> already tried that didnt help
<mickster04> KemikalElite: the settings have been set not to return to log in>?
<KemikalElite> the screen messes up when i use alt ctrl f6
<Scunizi> Isonyx: sudo tasksel brings up a menu of a bunch of stuff you can install including LAMP.. The L is linux of course.. the rest is Apache, MySQL and PHP
<mickster04> KemikalElite: why do that?
<Isonyx> ah
<Isonyx> Scunizi: After you click enter nothing seems to happen. Has everything been installed?
<^Phantom^> I have a mouse question
<maco> Isonyx: tasksel stands for "task selector" because you can pick a task like...webserver...or mail server...or whatever you want...and it grabs all the stuff for that thing
<KemikalElite> not sure it messes up when i try to access the console
<^Phantom^> I'm making a custom Mario Themed cursor pack in windows XP.  Will those cursors be able to work in Ubuntu?
<KemikalElite> then i go back to gnome and it forces back to the login screen
<Scunizi> Isonyx: well.. by installing xamp you've installed some version of apache mysql and php.. which one's I don't know.. If you want supported versions uninstall xamp and reinstall using the preferred methods.
<Isonyx> Ahh.
<Isonyx> Alright.
<^Phantom^> They're animated.
<syrinx> possibly, Phantom
<Scunizi> Isonyx: was xamp a download? and if so was it a .deb file or something else?
<Isonyx> When you install Lamp from tasksel how exactly does it work? On xampp you can upload files to localhost via ftp..
<Isonyx> Scunizi: I actually don't remember.
<Scunizi> Isonyx: you running a separate box for the install?
<maco> Isonyx: you need an ssh server to use ssh/sftp/ftp -- install openssh-server
<pessoptimistic> trying to install 10.10 and I get this http://tinyurl.com/4gwob7m ? How do I create a mount point? and why is there no  devices are listed under "Allocate drive space"?
<thews> Anyone know what the most compatible / easy to manage DLNA server is for ubuntu?
<thews> pms-linux server won't work on my phone
<Isonyx> Seems like to much trouble since I did it the more inconvenient way.
<Isonyx> I'll see if I can find something that will help in xampps user manuals.
<Scunizi> Isonyx: are you new from the windows world?
<Citizenwarrior> what would be the reasoning not to install the 64bit version of Ubuntu on a 64bit system?
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: no specific benefit if you have less than 4 gigs of ram
<pessoptimistic> I don't even get the option in partition manually.  I opened gparted and did it there.
<^Phantom^> syrinx, if it helps, I'm creating them with Greenfish Icon Editor Pro
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: except processing power for audio/video creation.
<Citizenwarrior> scunizi are there any negative in moving to 64
<AntonioP> hey everyone
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: the only one I've found relates to business... Citrix doesn't have a 64bit linux client
<pessoptimistic> trying to install 10.10 and I get this http://tinyurl.com/4gwob7m ? How do I create a mount point? and why is there no  devices are listed under "Allocate drive space"?
<AntonioP> I'm trying to install mysql server and its hanging at "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10) ..."
<syrinx> Phantom, well, a cursor theme is just a set of images right?
<Isonyx> No. Actually I'm not.
<Citizenwarrior> scunizi ok, but if I where to then run some 32bit OS in VirtualBox for that need I should be covered and have no good reason not to upgrade
<mickster04> AntonioP: try pressing alt-tab, it may have oipened up another window somewhere
<AntonioP> what do I do with this?
<AntonioP> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Scunizi> AntonioP: are you doing it from Synaptic package manager or a download?
<AntonioP> I killed the process...and I'm going to try it again
<mickster04> AntonioP: you may have had update manager open or mayb you tried installing it somewhere else?
<AntonioP> scunizi: it was from apt-get
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: you can run 32 bit os's in a 64 bit vm with no issues.. you just might run into problems if you tried the reverse
<ChogyDan> pessoptimistic: try using pastebin instead of s3
<Scunizi> AntonioP: should work.. strange.
<wolfgang> I am having a lot of trouble trying to install a wireless card on 10.10 DWL-530
<wolfgang> My system won't even boot once I insert the card
<AntonioP> now when I try sudo apt-get mysql server I get "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<pessoptimistic> ChogyDan: what is s3 ?
<Citizenwarrior> Scunizi right... I'm just talking about having a citrix option
<mickster04> AntonioP: restart try again
<ChogyDan> pessoptimistic: amazon s3?
<Magic-Fx> doe's anyone know how to manually setup a network card on ubuntu 10.04? I have tried a few commands to identify that ubuntu has installed the card and recognises it, but I get no network connections active and I am told no network devices available when clicking on it to attempt to connect. It is plugged into the router with lights on both that and the back of the network card, but no activity on the system through network..
<AntonioP> restart the computer?
<Scunizi> AntonioP: do you have synaptic open?  that statement means that two things are accessing the package manager at the same time.
<mickster04> AntonioP: yeah
<pessoptimistic> ChogyDan: So does that mean you know the answer?
<ChogyDan> pessoptimistic: what website are you trying to use?
<pessoptimistic> ChogyDan: no website at ALL.  I am having a technical problem installing 10.10!!!
<AntonioP> nope I only hvae terminal open
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: if you're running citrix in a 32 bit vm then no issues.. if you try it in ubutnu 64 bit native you will.
<ChogyDan> pessoptimistic: you posted a link, right?  The link is bad
<Scunizi> AntonioP: is this a new fresh install of ubuntu?
<AntonioP> nope
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: don't use gparted at the same time? just use the installer, will you only be installing ubuntu?
<Scunizi> AntonioP: something has the package manager locked...
<AntonioP> restarting back in a few
<pessoptimistic> mickster04:  I only went to gparted when nothing appeared in the Installed
<pessoptimistic> mickster04:  I only went to gparted when nothing appeared in the Installer
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: will you only be installing ubuntu?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: no, I have windows on other partition
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: have you tried selecting "install side by side"?
<Citizenwarrior> Scunizi thank-you for your time
<pessoptimistic> I never got that option
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: np..
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: what options did you get?
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: what vm are you planning to use?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04:  I double click on the "Install Ubuntu 10.10" icon and i get a welcome screen to select English, which I do, then I click on "Forward" then I get "Preparing to install Ubuntu" all green checkmarks, i click on "Forwrard" and I get "Allocate Drive Space"
<mickster04> all green check boxes?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04:  no partitions are to be found in the allocate space. Look at http://twitpic.com/44iamp
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: change the option elected in the drop down menu, tell me what you can see?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: look at http://twitpic.com/44juvp
<Scunizi> pessoptimistic: I see by your graphic that you've allocated lots of space to ubuntu on the drive (gparted window).  You might consider 15 gigs for root "/" .. 4gigs for /swap and the remainder for /home ... /home is where all your user created material lands.  However to do that you need to create an extended partition to overcome the 4 primary partition limitations.
<Citizenwarrior> Scunizi Oracle VirtualBox.... it is the only one I know much about
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: okso what about the drop down as mentioned in your first image dump
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: /dev/sda is only thing in the drop down in the "Allocate drive space"
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: I use that too.. I always get it direct from Oracle/Sun instead of the repo's.. it has extra functionality.
<pessoptimistic> Scunizi: you are right.  I am having a probl installing.
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: close gparted
<mickster04> restart the install from scratch, i assume you haven't got that hdd mounted?
<Scunizi> pessoptimistic: if the live cd doesn't work you might give the "alternate" cd a shot.. no gui install. it's all text based.
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: device is not mounted, gparted is closed.
<Scunizi> pessoptimistic: but will install the full gui system
<mickster04> and still nothing?
<mickster04> pessoptimistic: did you do an md5sum on the ISO?
<pessoptimistic> mickster04: still nothing!
<pessoptimistic> I've been installing ubuntu for many years and never had this problem.
<Fogel> hello
<pessoptimistic> I've installed from this CD before.
<pessoptimistic> I've installed from the CD before.
<syrinx> ello
<Fogel> is there any way to install ubuntu manually from terminal?
<Scunizi> pessoptimistic: could just be a bad download or burn.
<syrinx> Fogel...what do you mean?
<pessoptimistic> Scunizi: could be but it worked on another computer!
<jahrome_> my dhcp server doesn't start up
<Fogel> syrinx: not by clicking buttons but typing commands
<xangua> !minimal > Fogel
<ubottu> Fogel, please see my private message
<xangua> !alternat > Fogel
<xangua> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Scunizi> pessoptimistic: to eliminate cdrom issues you might take the iso to the other machine and make a live usb stick and use that to install.. just a thought
<pessoptimistic> Scunizi mickster04 thanks for your help.  I'm going to redownload the iso do checksum proceed from there
<Fogel> xangua: what i need to do is to omit disk partitioner and either manually copy files to destination partition (cp/tar) or explicitly type mountpoint
<Scunizi> pessoptimistic: try the torrent from ubuntu.com.. it's a fast download
<jahrome_> where is the LTS for Ubuntu?!
<syrinx> I agree with the usb stick idea
<MagicJ> I have changed the /usr/share/applications/screensavers/gltext.desktop file to provide a new message when the screen saver shows.  The change is not taking effect.  What do I need to do to cause it to do so. I have tried a re-boot.
<xangua> jahrome_: ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> jahrome_: ubuntu.com
<Fogel> xangua: i have broken partition table - it works, but cfdisk cannot read it
<syrinx> great to have a usb drive to install ubuntu in case the need arises
<mickster04> !lts | jahrome_
<ubottu> jahrome_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Fogel> xangua: normal fdisk works
<mickster04> oops, figured there would be a link
<mickster04> !lucid > jahrome_
<ubottu> jahrome_, please see my private message
<jahrome_> what? how?
<Scunizi> syrinx: I take a stick into best buy/fry's etc to test machines compatibility with linux... that's how I chose my son's acer mini
<Citizenwarrior> Scunizi thats good to know... ever installed Mac OSX snow leopard on it by chance
<jahrome_> stop buggin me with private messages...
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: in a vm?  nope.. might be tough.. as it's against Mac's ulla (sp?)
<mickster04> jahrome_: the private message contains a link to the download
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: I think they call it crakintosh or krakintosh
<jahrome_> no time finding out how to open private messages
<mickster04> !lucid | jahrome_
<ubottu> jahrome_: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<mickster04> there
<Fogel> xangua: i don't think minimal cd would help me fix this
<jahrome_> yaya is ok, thx
<syrinx> Scunizi, ya know, im looking into a netbook once the taxes come in, and thats a great idea
<jahrome_> i need real help here, no pseudo help
<mickster04> jahrome_: you asked for the download?
<jahrome_> not really
<Citizenwarrior> scunizi crakintosh and/or krakintosh   what are these, if it is a long drawn out explanation I will bust out my googlefu
<Scunizi> syrinx: you have to boot to it on the "qt" typically.. they don't like people messing with their machines when they don't understand what you're doing.
<mickster04> 01:32 < jahrome_> where is the LTS for Ubuntu?!
<jahrome_> LTS means long term support , what has it to do with download? i want dupport, no download
<Magic-Fx> mickster04, I figured out the problem.... Realtek 8139 cards have a bug, apparently another mate spent weeks trying to get it to work in linux with no luck, but they apparently work fine on windows - unknown as to why
<Magic-Fx> but that would explain the non working part even though its recognised.
<syrinx> scunizi, of course, but thats the beauty of the thumb drive. ill go when they are really busy, lol
<Magic-Fx> thought you might wanna know :)
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: OSX is designed for their hardware.. you have to jump through hoops to get it working elsewhere.. and being against their licensing terms you're not suppose to install or try to install in anywhere except their hardware.
<mickster04> Magic-Fx: cheers,
<xangua> jahrome_: you can pay to canonical for home support
<jahrome_> xanguaaaaaaaa
<mickster04> jahrome_: it's here
<mickster04> we are that support
<Fogel> Scunizi: not exactly - it is designed for EFI - the hardware is almost the same
<jahrome_> thanks mickster04 ;)
<Scunizi> Fogel: simplistic explaination....
<tta>  i enter the command md5 hash but not...
<camServo> jahrome_: normally when you ask someone for the LTS, they generally think you're talking about the version that is being supported for a long time (like 10.10 vs. 10.04)
<Hodr> I installed ISPconfig using Perfect server guide, I need to set up vhost, any idea where the damn file is? lol
<Citizenwarrior> scunizi roger, i don't have access to the box i want to do that to but thats good to know going in that I will be jumping hoops
<Scunizi> Citizenwarrior: utilize your google-fu for more info
<jahrome_> camServo: normally when i ask for suppor, i want support, not a download ;)
<Fogel> Scunizi: cpu, ram, gpu, all the same, the only thing that is really different is EFI instead of BIOS
<alex_> open source software is the WORST at support
<alex_> that's really all there is to it.
<Fogel> Scunizi: and MacOS X need EFI to boot
<Fogel> s/need/needs/
<Scunizi> Fogel: gotch ya
<syrinx> alex_, not if your on irc alot
<mickster04> jahrome_: you didn't ask for support, you asked for the lts which is understood as the vversion of ubuntu
<jahrome_> ok
<camServo> jahrome_: google Ubuntu LTS ;)
<mickster04> jahrome_: you were just being specific as to which version you wanted :p
<Scunizi> alex_: trolling for an arguement?
<alex_> no.
<Citizenwarrior> scunizi yea will do
<mickster04> alex_: it's the best free support you are gonna get me thinks
<mickster04> alex_: you get what you pay for at least
<jahrome_> really i have to laugh
<earthmeLon>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<alex_> you don't know how many times i have to hear "rtfm" "google is your friend" "link to that stupid google search taht controls your mouse thing that says let me google that for you here" "this is not supported" "we are a group of volunteers who dont get paid"
<Scunizi> alex_: I think most would beg to differ with you on the support issue.. I've had horrible support for years concerning the "other" os.
<jahrome_> HAHAHA
<ElderDryas> alex_: TANSTAAFLE
<IdleOne> !ot | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jahrome_> people really loose a sense for what support means
<Merlin> i have a brother mfc 420cn printer and can not get it to work with kubuntu 10.10 does anyone know a fast fix
<jahrome_> this is pseudo support
<syrinx> alex_, linux is a thinking mans game, free software and more customization means putting in the work
<mickster04> jahrome_: you can pay for proper ubuntu support
<alex_> or spinning for hours on end going nowhere
<Fogel> why the hell google finds Installation Manual and not Manual Installation...
<tim167> hi, is there a wireless webcam that works on ubuntu ?
<ChogyDan> jahrome_: support in lts just means security software updates
 * jahrome_ is a frustrated user
<syrinx> why would you do that? after 10 minutes of spinning in a circle, id say straighten out the wheel
<alex_> assuming you can.
<syrinx> course you can
<syrinx> assuming you WANT to
<mickster04> alex_: at least we offer it
<syrinx> exactly
<syrinx> we are all here, helping each other
 * jahrome_ must watch his pressure
<earthmeLon> (and it feels good)
<afman> Hey has anyone been having a problem after updating Ubuntu 10.10 that whenever you try to start a program the taskbar just disappears?
<afman> And the program doesn't start :-(
<earthmeLon> Any program or one in particular afman
<mickster04> afman: nope
<syrinx> afman: video card?
<shcherbak> afman: By taskbar, do you mean gnome-panel?
<jahrome_> afman i had a similar problem, everytime i clicked on places, wine started with an error
<maco> jahrome_: places, or something *inside* places?
<maco> jahrome_: if the latter, it means wine thinks it's the correct program for handling folders
<jahrome_> maco places, linking was corrupt
<maco> jahrome_: oh ouch
<jahrome_> exactly
<jahrome_> i had to fix the program, it was opening when clicking on a "link", but i forgot which file it was
<jahrome_> one cannot remmber evertyhing
<syrinx> how'd the heck you find that jahrome?
<Fogel> ok, anybody can help me? i need to omit disk partitioning during ubuntu installation and explicitly give it installation directory
<jahrome_> Fogel, just use the whole disk ;)
<Fogel> directory NOT partition
<mickster04> Fogel: select "manual define partitions" when installing?
<syrinx> Fogel, filesys?
<AndMar> hello?
<Fogel> jahrome_: yes, and delete 20k$ worth projects
<jahrome_> my dhcp server doesn't start up, i have to look in the syslog
<jahrome_> how?
<AndMar> is this where I can ask for help?
<mickster04> AndMar: yes
<tta> andmar:hello...
<Fogel> mickster04: no way, it needs to select device, not directory
<jahrome_> AndMar: just ask your question, sometimes you will get help....
<Fogel> syrinx: i'll check it
<tta> yes feel free
<AndMar> I'm trying to connect to and use a printer on my network
<AndMar> after about an hour ive gotten nowhere
<mickster04> Fogel: not sure what you mean
<Fogel> syrinx: ah, pardon, ext4
<mickster04> AndMar: can you connect using a different pc?
<AndMar> yes
<espenk> Hiya! Any of you know if this is possible: Two monitors, terminal (no graphical env) on one and xorg on the other?
<Fogel> mickster04: i have broken partition table
<jahrome_> AndMar: gratulations, you are just as frustrated as i am :) i'd say, you have to use cups
<AndMar> im justhaving truoble cuz im used to windows
<AndMar> two other laptops can use it
<mickster04> espenk: just use gnome-terminal
<syrinx> Fogel, backup and reformat
<mickster04> Fogel: ah ok
<AndMar> i went to cups and it found it
<syrinx> are you coming from windows?
<AndMar> but idk what the device uri is or how to find out
<Fogel> mickster04: it works, but not for cfdisk and installer
<_skpl> espenk: alt ctrl f1-f6
<AndMar> yes im used to windows
<mickster04> AndMar: usually //pcname/printername
<AndMar> ok ill try that
<espenk> _skpl: That affects both monitors
<AndMar> ill have to find out names first
<AndMar> brb
<Fogel> syrinx: it would require backup of whole disk and reinstalling linux and windows
<mickster04> AndMar: check on the other networked pc, it'll be listed under properties for the printer
<Fogel> syrinx: not an option
<mickster04> espenk: whats wrong with using a gnome terminal?
<shcherbak> jahrome_: ls /var/log/  , or less /var/log/syslog , or menu > System > Administration > Log viewer
<Scunizi> espenk: probably but not by _skpl 's method.. you'll have to craft a custom xorg.conf to do it. Then after Ubuntu moves away from X you'll have to start over
<espenk> I know I can run a terminal in a window, I just am curious if it is *possible*, cause theoretically I believe it should vbe
<syrinx> Fogel: i would think having ubuntu and windows on the same drive is a bad idea....
<srq> 2
<mickster04> espenk: not that i know of
<Fogel> syrinx: i think it is not if you know what are you doing
<mickster04> espenk: actualterminal will not handle dual monitors properly, and xserver is what does that....
<Scunizi> syrinx: doesn't matter..
<espenk> scunizi I follow your drift completely, however I see no apparent way of solving it
<AndMar> does //pcname/printer need a protocol in front of it? or is it exactly like you said?
<Fogel> syrinx: i have such combo fo 3 years now and never had any problem with it
<Fogel> s/fo/for/
<mickster04> AndMar: that makes it a url i think
<jahrome_> shcherbak: thx
<AndMar> well all the cups example uri's have protocols
<AndMar> thats why i was wondering
<syrinx> touche, so whats wrong with the partition table?
<mickster04> AndMar: like what?
<AndMar>  ipp://hostname/ipp/port1
<espenk> micster04: Ahhh... I see.
<mickster04> AndMar: if it's just across the lan, //will do it i would have thought
<AndMar> ok ill try
<AndMar> lemme get the info
<nikitis> How can i install java?
<mickster04> espenk: yeah, just use a gnome terminal full screen on one side :/
<Fogel> syrinx: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mickster04> !java | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nikitis> !java
<mickster04> nikitis: mwahahaha
<Scunizi> espenk: to solve your issue start googling for solution running two different desktop on different TTY's .. like gnome on tty7 like normal and kde on tty? .. that's entirely possible so to eliminate one and be left with just a tty/command prompt should be pretty easy.. from there you have to figure out a way to direct one tty to one monitor and the other to.. the other :)
<Fogel> syrinx: it's from fdisk
<Fogel> syrinx: cfdisk tells me FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<Fogel> syrinx: and exist
<Fogel> exits*
<mickster04> Scunizi: how will he select to give focus back to the terminal?
<espenk> scunizi but they both will run xorg then, just with different layers on
<Fogel> syrinx: it's windows 7 boot partition
<espenk> scunizi But it makes sense that the problem here really isnt to not run xorg on one, but to be able to run anything else on the other
<Scunizi> espenk: yes "I think".. as for mickster04 question.. it's a valid question.. how do you switch between the two.. that might be a bit more problemmatic
<Fogel> syrinx: and is ca 40 MB afair
<tr3nton> !videoediting
<syrinx> Fogel, how big is the disk?
<tr3nton> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fogel> syrinx: 250 G's
<syrinx> Fogel, is it possible to reformat ANY partitions?
<tr3nton> !jvc
<mickster04> !bot | tr3nton
<ubottu> tr3nton: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Scunizi> tr3nton: lives, open movie editor, openshot, pitivi, avidimux, etc.. openshot looks easy.. lives looks good too but takes forever to import a .m4v 60 min. video
<Fogel> syrinx: with mkfs - sure
<Fogel> syrinx: with installer - no way
<Fogel> syrinx: i can normally use/format any partition
<tr3nton> Scunizi: oh thanks, wasn't having much luck there. lol
<syrinx> Fogel, might wanna try what you can, the odd thing is that it's partition 3, how many partitions are we looking at here?
<Scunizi> tr3nton: they are all in the repositories
<BitEncrypt> i cant unmount my volumes
<BitEncrypt> org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount-others no <-- (privilege, result)
<syrinx> BitEncrpyt, live cd/usb
<mikeru> Heelp
<BitEncrypt> syrinx, nope
<mickster04> mikeru: okay
<tr3nton> Scunizi: thanks. I'll give em all a try. first time hooking up video cam to ubuntu
<mickster04> mikeru: 42?
<mikeru> Gparted's been shrinking my 124GB partition
<Fogel> syrinx: sda 1-3 are NTFS's, 5 and 6 are ext4 + reiserfs
<mikeru> For 4 hours!
<syrinx> mickster04, dont tell him the "answer"
<Fogel> syrinx: and sda1 is the one that is "broken"
<Scunizi> tr3nton: lives has a dv import function.. either usb or firewire
<mickster04> syrinx: it's the best i could come up with :p
<mikeru> mickster04: that answer, to what question?
<mickster04> mello: let it run mow, what is it shrinking too? and is it actually shrinking or just prepping it, as in have you commited the changes
<Fogel> syrinx: http://wklej.org/id/484113/
<mickster04> mikeru: the ultimate question, about life the universe and everything
<tr3nton> Scunizi:cool. is there an ubuntu help page on the topic? or you just know those packages off the top of your head
<mikeru> mickster04: But you don't know it...
<salohchin> anyone know a program to fix mouse accel or terminal commands?
<mickster04> mikeru: no-one does :(
<syrinx> Fogel, so you cant boot win7 then?
<mickster04> salohchin: whats wrong with it?
<BitEncrypt> unable to unmount volumes, any help
<Fogel> syrinx: no problem
<BitEncrypt> org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount-others no <-- (privilege, result)
<salohchin> just the movement is not as consistent as i would like
<mikeru> mickster04: Which is rather sad.
 * syrinx raises a brow...
<mickster04> salohchin: changfe the mouse settings in system>pref(or admin> mouse
<mikeru> Anyway, I'm not sure if gparted is actually working or not
<syrinx> mikeru, hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, read it
<salohchin> yeah thats sorta the problem
<Fogel> syrinx: no problem with booting gentoo on sda5 - it just has broken video drivers and i have not enough time to take care of it, so i need something that will work without too much configuration
<mickster04> salohchin: what is? i gfave you a solution and it's the problem?
<syrinx> Fogel, reformat sda2 and sda3
<Fogel> syrinx: not an option
<mikeru> While the progress bar does that left to right to left thing (poor design, IMHO; it should instead show a percentage or whatever)
<mickster04> Fogel: ubuntu :p
<mickster04> mikeru: that means it hasn't started
<mickster04> mikeru: when it can work out a percentage it does show a progress
<syrinx> this is why i said the whole dual boot thing isn't worth it
<syrinx> tends to get very complicated....
<Fogel> syrinx: on sda2 i have windows installed, and it would take me too much time to reinstall all apps i have
<mickster04> mikeru: press alt-tab and check there isn't a confirmation box hiding somewhere?
<mickster04> Fogel: use a live cd all the time?
<salohchin> well in ubuntu there are 2 values to change that effect mouse (acceleration+sensitivity) the most stable i can get it is not good enough
<mikeru> mickster04: oh, but it has. It has never shown any percentage any time I have used it before
<syrinx> Fogel, it says sda1 is the boot partition
<salohchin> so i was wondering if there was a prog or terminal cmd to help
<Fogel> syrinx: well.. if it have gentoo-like installation mode i wouldn't have any problem at all
<mikeru> It bas already calibrated and checked filesystem but its been stuck on shrinking file system
<mickster04> mikeru: uhm, then you've only been using it when it hasn't been able to work out the percent, have you used update manager? that ususally shows it working
<BitEncrypt> UNABLE TO UNMOUNT VOLUMES, ANY HELP....org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount-others no <-- (privilege, result)
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mikeru> mickster04: Live cd
<mickster04> mikeru: and you are using gparted?
<strigoi66> problem 1: semi-noob to 10.04lts I have downloaded "laby" the game of programming, and would like to know how to create more levels for "laby" anyone that has info on this would be appreciated!
<mickster04> mikeru: ok, so just try and close it and see what happens?
<mikeru> mickster04: Yeah, why not? Wait is that wrong?
<Fogel> mickster04: it can be an option if i had writeable fs on it :)
<mickster04> strigoi66: the laby website
<Fogel> mickster04: i need some unembedded apps :)
<mickster04> Fogel: use a usb drive, and what apps are we talking here?
<mikeru> mickster04: Uhhh, cancel it?
<mickster04> mikeru: yeah, if it hasn't started yet it will be fine
<mickster04> don't force it closed
<mickster04> mikeru: whats on the hdd
<syrinx> mickster04, Fogel, usb drive is key
<strigoi66> mickster04: I have spent 3 days searching on how to's for "laby" including their home site and have come up empty handed!
<mikeru> "Canceling an operation might cause SEVERE file system damage"
<syrinx> oh noes
<mickster04> strigoi66: well this is ubuntu support, not laby
<Fogel> mickster04: ex. dynamic window manager, kdevelop, openldap
<mickster04> mikeru: don't stop it then >:(
<strigoi66> sorry i will try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mickster04> Fogel: why not install ubuntu?
<syrinx> ^man has a point
<mickster04> :D
<Fogel> mickster04: i'm trying to do it now
<mikeru> mickster04: wont
<syrinx> Fogel, can always install win7 as a VM
<Fogel> syrinx: on 3G's ram?
<mickster04> mikeru: that's irritating, whats on it?
<Fogel> syrinx: with VS2010?
<syrinx> dude, lrn2mono
<mickster04> Fogel: well then :D
<mickster04> syrinx: monodevelop isn't all that good, and it doesn't do winforms or WPF
<syrinx> Fogel, its actually quite good
<Fogel> syrinx: no better ide on earth than VS
<mickster04> arguably
<syrinx> I mean, i guess its a matter of taste, and while I agree with that statement about VS, you take the good and the bad
<syrinx> unless you have 2 boxes that run both OSes
<mikeru> mickster04: all my files
<mickster04> mikeru: have you backed them up?
<Fogel> syrinx: at work i have, with synergy
<syrinx> giving yourself a bigger headache than the advil can handle if you ask me
<mikeru> mickster04: Nope :P
<mickster04> mikeru: gah :/ uhm, then give it a while longer, you really shoulda worked out a way of backing up :p
<_skpl> what is a good backup.restore software?
<Fogel> syrinx: exactly win 7 + gentoo linux, 2 monitors for each, one keyboard and mouse for all of them
<_skpl> bakcup/restore i mean
<mickster04> _skpl: copy paste :p
<mickster04> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mickster04> _skpl: is ^^that ok?
<membrex> hi
<mickster04> hi
<Fogel> syrinx: at home i don't have such nice workstation
<zombie_> anybody here
<membrex> i need help to remastering xubuntu 10.04 for education purpose ,
<membrex> maybe any tuts or reference that i can get from here ?
<syrinx> Fogel, i hear that, and to be honest I was dual booting to 7 up until 4 weeks ago because of VS and starcraft2, but I gotta tell ya man, theres more out there
<mickster04> membrex: there is already a remastered one for educational purposes
<zombie_> I have an Issue with MAMEGUI whenever I try and load a rom it sends me back to the login screen I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<Fogel> syrinx: i have VS commercial licence and i use it for work :)
<syrinx> ubuntu introduced me to PERL! and its gonna be really hard to fix your problem because you have 5 partitions of varying types on 1 disk
<membrex> yup but i need to input some web application in the distro for my school
<syrinx> thats risky business, fogel
<sambagirlx> what is VS
<syrinx> visual studi
<zombie_> (HELLO)) I need help...
<syrinx> studio*
<zombie_> me/ ...
<syrinx> zombie_ fail
<zombie_> wtf
<sambagirlx> oh you mean that microsoft video studio?
<sambagirlx> visual
<zombie_> I ask for help and you make fun of me
<Fogel> sambagirlx: exactly
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ejv> zombie_: ignore him
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ejv> just ask
<{950}Yoshi> has anyone had luck installing ubuntu on Averatec laptop?
<syrinx> Sambagirlx, no, its used to develop applications in the .NET framework
<Logan_WP> zombie_: You can find help in their online forums: http://www.mameworld.info/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=mameui
<sambagirlx> ok
<ejv> wth is Averatec
<{950}Yoshi> it's a laptop..like acer
 * ejv cringes
<sambagirlx> on the new xoom by motorola has anyone tried ubuntu on that platform?
<sambagirlx> yoshi i have a acer laptop and it works perfect
<{950}Yoshi> i have ubuntu installed but touchpad & keyboard work for 3 seconds then it stops working...
<sambagirlx> among others
<rtdos> having issues removing a program: openoffice.org--coooder (a syntax hilighter for openoffice) - when i try to reinstall it or remove it, i keep getting told that openoffice is running in the background. how can i remove and purge 'openoffice.org-coooder' ?
<mickster04> {950}Yoshi: just install it, we can help you if it goes wrong
<ejv> south korean, interesting {950}Yoshi  ;)
<{950}Yoshi> not sure what to do after that..been looking on the forums but cant find a resolution.
<ejv> north korea has to be so jealous of south korea, they now have laptop manufacturers... heheh
<syrinx> rtdos, kill the proc
<{950}Yoshi> I'm in the US...laptop was purchased at Sams club years ago
<sambagirlx> yoshi have you tried an external mouse and keyboard to work out the problem?
<{950}Yoshi> yes sambagirlx
<sambagirlx> do those other pheripherals work?
<zombie_> [  I finally found mame on ubuntu 10.10 and its called Mame Gui, the software loads and everything but whenever I get to the roms and double click on one it sends me back to the login screen etc.  I hate having to, retype/ reload everything, I'm pretty /sending me back to login=Crash so, Would anybody know why Mame GUI is crashing back to login screen.  Any help would be Great!  People don't flame me for asking this!
<Fogel> syrinx: when i'll get new laptop i'll have linux and win7 under VMWare on unite mode
<ejv> {950}Yoshi: yea im just reporting their roots are from south korea, apparently they are doing quite well, im digging up their stock price
<{950}Yoshi> it recongizes it for a short period of time then it goes crazy and keeps the keys pressed..
<Logan_WP> !repeat | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fogel> syrinx: but till then i have to use dual boot - windows makes me want to throw notebook out of the window
<sambagirlx> have you checked the bios or set it to default or legacy?
<{950}Yoshi> only one usb connection at a time so i have to pull the mouse out and plug the kb in..and vice versa
<mickster04> !who
<deckard42> I cannot for the life of me get grub2 to chainload my XP installation
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sambagirlx> will ubuntu on the motorola xoom?
<mickster04> deckard42: what happens?
<goldeneye>  hello : i have an external monitor and ubuntu 10.10 installed n my laptop. whenever i connect it to my monitor and switch to the bigger screen and start typing on keyboard, it just flickers and puts me back on the laptop screen. Any idea?
<syrinx> Fogel, cant blame you, what model laptop?
<Fogel> syrinx: Asus F3S for now
<zombie_> I might sign up with the Ubuntu people I'm a long time windows users and I just switched to ubuntu 10.10 because frankly I hate windows xp
<ejv> hmmm i don't think averatec is publicly traded... can anyone confirm?
<AndMar> how do I know If i found the right name for the computer and the printer?
<deckard42> I get an error message "Windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem"
<gimpy4685> Trying to set up network bonding in 10.10 x64. I followed these instructions for the 10.04 section from this link but it says it is ignoring unknown interfaces eth0, eth1, and bond0 then sticks eth0 and eth1 into DHCP even though there is no line in /etc/network/interfaces which tell it to do so.
<syrinx> Fogel, its a tough transition, but it'll happen
<Fogel> syrinx: but i'll have Dell Vostro V3500 when i'll get the payment for last job
<deckard42> I have an OLD ubuntu installation on a different drive, that has grub1, and its entry for XP still works
<syrinx> when it does, let it happen dude, best thing I ever did
<zombie_> bye
<mickster04> !who
<deckard42> so right now to boot XP i have to make my BIOS boot from that drive, so I can chainload XP from the old version of grub
<ejv> leaving so soon zombie_
<mickster04> deckard42: sounds like a windows problem
<AndMar> mickster I tried that but it still isnt working
 * syrinx smiles
<AndMar> how do i know if i got the right names?
<syrinx> XP, hah!
<sambagirlx> yoshi what is the machine type and model?
<deckard42> heh, that's not a very satisfactory answer. it works with grub1 so something must be right
<{950}Yoshi> sambagirlx: it's a Averatec 6100 series laptop
<mikeru> I think I'll leave it overnight
<mikeru> Hope its ready tomorrow
<deckard42> the grub1 syntax is ridiculously simple, and works. and the grub2 syntax that was generated when it detected XP is convoluted and uses completely undocumented commands, and fails
<mickster04> deckard42: grub2 is easier, you don't have to touch the stuff that is generated? it does it all automagically?
<deckard42> that would be great if what it did automagically worked
<{950}Yoshi> @sambagirlx:  touchpad and keyboard works sometimes and then just locks up...wasn't sure if i needed to load something before installing..i'm using the whole drive to install, no other OS's on the notebook
<sambagirlx> yoshi here is some info i found on the forum. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423718
<sambagirlx> yoshi ok
<mickster04> deckard42: i have never had a problem
<mickster04> !who
<mickster04> use tab complete on nicks pls
<sambagirlx> that is a korean mfg laptop i see.
<sambagirlx> umm
<{950}Yoshi> @sambagirlx: yes it is
<syrinx> the hyundai of computers? sweet!
<sambagirlx> what keyboard are use using korean? japanese? usa?
<garrybaal> @all hi guys I switch from windows to Ubuntu 10.10 X64  can i download update in the office and install it to my  computer at home with no internet connection?
<nictrasavios> Whats the channel to report major bugs?
<mickster04> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mickster04> nictrasavios: check it hasn't already been raised
<nictrasavios> it hasent.
<Fogel> syrinx: so i need windows and want linux, i can install gentoo on it without any problem but the video drivers (nouveau does not work, nvidia fails to read EDID) - so i wanted ubuntu, but it seems it's impossoble to install it...
<nictrasavios> nobody knew anything .
<nictrasavios> and its pretty dang critical, its a Xorg bug.
<membrex> anyone form indonesia ?
<mickster04> Fogel: system > admin > hardware drivers?
<membrex> from
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phoenixsampras> Help!! why hibernation DOESNT hibernate?? sony vaio vpcf115fm
<Fogel> mickster04: nope, problem with partition table
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: have you got swap?
<sambagirlx> yoshi have you tried any other distributions? or bsd or solaris? do you have similar problems if you have?
<Fogel> mickster04: the best way is to use cp to install system :)
<syrinx> Fogel, installation hangs at the partition part?
<Fogel> syrinx: not hangs
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: clean new installation..... have 500gb space
<{950}Yoshi> sambagirlx: i was just using the laptop, then used a dell keyboard..
<Fogel> syrinx: requires me to create new partition table for volume
<sambagirlx> have you searched for drivers within ubuntu?
<syrinx> Fogel, the ENTIRE volume?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: doesn't mean you have swap space?
<gaelfx> garrybaal: yes, it is possible, however, it's not the simplest thing to do
<Fogel> syrinx: yep
<deckard42> do nobody else here has had experience with grub2 not correctly setting up Windows XP chainloading, and needing to tweak it?
<wolfgang> gtg
<syrinx> all 250g work
<wolfgang> Have a good night
<syrinx> well shoot
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: how to know that?
<{950}Yoshi> samba: i haven't yet..any suggestions on other OS's...maybe suse?
<sambagirlx> did you check for additional drivers yoshi under system?
<{950}Yoshi> samba: yes i did search for drivers but no luck.
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: system monitor, then one of the tabs shows swap space
<night_owl> what does an archive manager, like file roller, do?
<Fogel> syrinx: work is no problem - i have external drive
<sambagirlx> suse is worth the look. ibm supports it and distributes it on lenovo systems.
<syrinx> Fogel, can you delete them individually? or only one option?
<mickster04> nictrasavios: manages archives
<Fogel> syrinx: problem is windows installation that i need and it would take me at least week to reinstall and reconfigure it
<Fogel> syrinx: it does not see any partition
<mickster04> night_owl: manages archives?
<Logan_WP> !file-roller | night_owl
<sambagirlx> unfortunately i have not really found any info for you.
<ubottu> night_owl: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: yeh lots of space, 8gb
<Fogel> syrinx: it can only create new partition table
<{950}Yoshi> sambagirlx: k, i'll try re-installing ubuntu one last time and if no luck give suse a shot...
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: so what happens when you try?
<nictrasavios> mickster04:  huh?
<mickster04> nictrasavios: wrong nick
<night_owl> ok, thantks
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: i close the lid... and the laptop still works
<Fogel> syrinx: the best way to install buntu would be cp and chroot
<sambagirlx> yoshi have you reset bios to default? looked for any legacy options or other o/s options in bios?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: well that won't put it in hibernate?
<{950}Yoshi> samba: nope
<derp|LAPTOP> phoenixsampras: get them drivers and update Ubuntu
<derp|LAPTOP> :)
<syrinx> Fogel, dcc
<sambagirlx> try that first before you do anything :)
<phoenixsampras> derp|LAPTOP: any ideas what or which drivers?
<Fogel> syrinx: w8... there is sth called debootsstrap - is there syh like that for ubuntu?
<{950}Yoshi> samba: the bios is pretty limited..most you can do is change the boot options and disable num lock etc..
<derp|LAPTOP> phoenixsampras: the drivers for your confirugattion
<{950}Yoshi> i'll look again and see what I can find..
<derp|LAPTOP> I'm running Ubuntu in dual boot with OS X
<derp|LAPTOP> works fine.
<{950}Yoshi> thanks for your help..
<sambagirlx> ok it just makes sense to do that first.
<sambagirlx> your welcome yosho
<sambagirlx> yoshi
<{950}Yoshi> will do..i'll come back if it doesn't work
<{950}Yoshi> :)
<phoenixsampras> derp|LAPTOP: how to install drivers for sony vaio?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: system > admin > hardware drivers, if nothin gis listed it is all installde, then run update manager, or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal
<tta> mince ils sont rapide ici quoi
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: "No propietary driverrs are installed on this system" nothing to choice, then i Ran apt-get update and upgrade, nothing was installed
<DustD420> ls
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: then everything is up to date
<Logan_WP> !fr | tta
<ubottu> tta: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fogel> syrinx: what do you mean by dcc?
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: so whats the next step to make hibernation to run?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: well what do you do to start it hibernating?
<syrinx> type "/dcc syrinx"
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: close the lid...
<Fogel> syrinx: ah, ok
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: have you changed the settings so it is supposed to hibernate on lid close?
<sambagirlx> does anyone know if ubuntu has touch screen capabilities for use on a  laptop touch screen?
<rand_u> i need to write a formula whereby it checks to see what is entered as flat dollar amount or a percentage and calculate depending on what has been entered into the box
<phoenixsampras> mickster04:  PM says, when lid is closed = suspend
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: but aint suspending
<rand_u> * in openoffice spreadsheet
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: pm?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: suspend != hibernate
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: power management
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: i tried with suspend and hibernate, aint working
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: did you reboot between changing the settings, and how much ram you got?
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: rebooting.... and I have 8Gb Ram
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: then if your swap is being used a bit already, you may find it won't hibernate because it uses the swap to store the ram stuff:/ but if the swap space being used < free space on ram you should be ok
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: so if i have 8gb on swap, my 8gb ram is being swaped, so doesnt fit
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: possibly, basically swap takes over when your ram is full...and you need the swap space to hybernate to...but i can't see your swap being used if your ram is that big
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: so set it to hybernate, then reboot and try closing the lid and waitig a second, alternatively, try selecting hibernate from the power button optoins
<Greg> Hi. I'm able to "connect to server" to transfer files from a xp box to my ubuntu box, but I can't go through the Network option in the folder tree. I get an Unable to mount location error. Why?
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: okis
<salamand1r> se me fueron los botoncitos para cerrar,maximizar en ubunut-eeepc-maximus problem
<nictrasavios> phoenixsampras: 8gb ram = 24gb of swap as a rule of thumb :P
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nictrasavios> phoenixsampras: 8gb ram = 16-24 *
<mickster04> nictrasavios: wrong 8gb ram = 12 gb swap
<nictrasavios> mickster04: depends on who you ask :P
<mickster04> nictrasavios: 1.5 is plenty
<nictrasavios> mickster04: if your kernel crashes twice in a row, your screwed then :P
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: do you not get any error messages?
<tta> aventi
<mickster04> nictrasavios: i don't use hibernate, no problem for me :D
<mickster04> nictrasavios: i have 16gb ram :/ so i would need a tonne of swap
<nictrasavios> mickster04: fine for you :P but the rule i use is 1.5x for users, 2x for power users, 3x for devs like myself.
<Fogel> mickster04: nice machine ^^
<salamand1r> Does anyone have issues with maximus??
<nictrasavios> mickster04: So i gotta rock 60gb of swap, which is nothing on the 5TB Raid array.
<Fogel> mickster04: i think debootstrap is solution for my problem, i totally forgot about it...
<mickster04> Fogel: i never get above 4gb ram usage tho :/ i kinda bought the extra 8 in the hope the first 8 was broken, it wasn't so i had 16...the mobo had died, free replacement tho :D
<brunner> where does ubuntu store all my settings, about where all of my shortcuts are on my gnome panels?
<Greg> Why can i can my Ubuntu box connect to one xp box, but asks for a password (which I don't have) for the other?
<brunner> my laptop died
<Fogel> brunner: in ~
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: why sometimes after start an hibernated sony vaio laptop, the back-light is black?
<brunner> Fogel: yes, but where?
<brunner> I can't find it
<Fogel> brunner: depends on apps
<nictrasavios> mickster04: only reason i need 20gb ram is when i run 3 monitors in Win 7, Photoshop, Dreamweiver and then "meh" on the 3rd :(
<Fogel> brunner: tried ls -al ~ ?
<mickster04> salamaximus?
<brunner> Fogel: shortcut placements depend on the apps they're linking to?
<rww> brunner: in Gconf, I think. run "gconf-editor", look in /apps/panel inside it.
<rww> brunner: I'm not running GNOME, so I can't check for you :(
<brunner> rww: thank you.  where are the gconf settings stored?
<Fogel> brunner: shortcuts nope, try ~/Desktop
<rww> brunner: ~/.gconf or ~/.gconfd, I forget which.
<brunner> Fogel: are you serious?
<Greg> Sombody who understands networking well plz?
<brunner> rww: thank you.
<nictrasavios> Oh this is the place to ask!
<rww> brunner: the one with a bunch of .xml files in it.
<nictrasavios> Has anyone ever got CS5 Master collection running via wine on ubuntu?
<mickster04> Greg: are they on a different workgruop?
<tta> greg:go ahead
<Greg> Nope, all on a workgroup called WORKGROUP
<mickster04> nictrasavios: try playonlinux, they may have prepared settings for that
<nictrasavios> mickster04: not for cs5 :( or any master
<mickster04> Greg: are the network settings the same
<mickster04> nictrasavios: oh, sorry :/
<Greg> 2 xp boxes and one win7 connect to each other. One ubuntu box can see one of the xp boxes.
<nictrasavios> mickster04: yea ive been trying to get rid of windows for weeks now. Gonna get OSX 7 off a friend and use that.
<mickster04> nictrasavios: i'd rather you didn't admit to piracy on here :/
<mickster04> nictrasavios: or breaking the eula for that os
<nictrasavios> mickster04:  not piracy?
<Greg> the 2 xp installations are literally identical except in name.
<nictrasavios> mickster04: im paying for it, he works at a mac store lmao.
<phoenixsampras> Help!! how to install the snmp client service?
<mickster04> Greg: uhm, i think it uses your username to log into samba, which seeing as the xp box doesn't have, it breaks :/
<mickster04> !snmp
<nictrasavios> mickster04: and this is a macbook pro, i got it for highschool , and .... kinda... sorta... courrputed the harddrive.
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: what does the snmp stuff do>?
<Greg> but why can I see the one, yet not the other?
<mickster04> nictrasavios: ah ok
<nictrasavios> mickster04: and then kinda...sorta... took it apart and replaced alot of the parts lmao.
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: im trying to setup zenoss and it is asking for snmp service on all ubuntus
<mickster04> Greg: oh you can't see it?
<Greg> No. I can only see the Shares from One of the xp boxes, from ubuntu
<nictrasavios> mickster04: O.O uh, how to you clean out a ton of system files.
<mickster04> nictrasavios: select and delete?
<nictrasavios> mickster04: didnt mean to select your name lmao.
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: does it explain what for?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: try http://www.it-slav.net/blogs/2009/02/05/install-and-configure-snmp-on-ubuntu/
<nictrasavios> Anyone know a tool to get rid of all unessary system files... my / partition (seperate from /home) is almost maxxed.... 14/15gb ... space isnt a problem but thats way to much.
<mickster04> nictrasavios: system > adin > janitor (o
<mickster04> the changing of the guards?
<nictrasavios> mickster04: Dont have it, this is a Gnacktrack with Mint installed over it, US added into it and then some fancy stuff
<mickster04> night_owl: what?
<sacarlson> Greg: did you try connect to the ip address of you unseen xp box from Places>connect server>windows share>ip address  ?
<Fogel> erm... what is the newest kernel on ubuntu?
<jfe> hi all
<mickster04> night_owl: sorry wrong nick
<Greg> Yes. that's how I tried.
<jfe> is there any program that does graph plotting that is simpler to use than gnuplot?
<Mintz> !ops T̷̘̻͕̜͈͙̺̏͆̾͆̿̐ͩ̕͞͡r̸̗̳̫͕͍̣̦̰̤ͥ̌̽ͪ̄̐ͭ̄o̓ͧ̑͌͌ͨ͗ͮͦ̀͢҉̮̮̠̯̙̖̱̯͡l̯̜̜͇̲͕͑̓̓̊̈͒̿̇͆ͧ̏̀ͫ̇ͯ̓͜͞l̴̵ͩ̆͗ͨ̌͌ͧ̎͗̄̚҉͉̙̜̜͙͉̱͈̯̳̫̺̗̭i̲͙̣̣̣̬̲̥̫̤͓͙ͮ̉̇ͪ͒̄͒̀̚͜͢ͅn̴͕̘̠͇͇̥̥̟͎͖̼̍ͦ̆̎ͯͧ͊͐́͝g̸̒ͧ̅ͫ͒̃̒̂͗̄ͩ͐̅̄͗̃̋̑͏̸̢͎̫͚͎̙̥̪͇͔̝̹͇̠̥̠͖̰͓̺̕
<Ley> Trololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoololoolololing!
<rww> mickster04: they get unhappy when one of the FloodBots gets disconnected.
<sacarlson> Fogel: newist probly found in ppa if you want to be close to the edge
<Greg> I can "see" the shares of one Xp box, but I can't "mount" them, so I use "connect to server" and use the IP. The Other IP however, asks for a password to log on.
<phoenixsampras> what is a good RDP GUI client?
<phoenixsampras> what is a good RDP/VNC GUI client?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: the default one? apps> internet > remoet desktop viewer?
<artemwolf> Gnome-RDP
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: not saying rdp on that app
<Fogel> sacarlson: debootstrap gives me 2.6.35-22 - it's not too new
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: ok
<ndxtg> hi, i just installed a server, need to install minimal gnome, do you know what are the packages? cant google it, I know one is gnome-core but not sure the others
<mickster04> ndxtg: why do you need gnome? its a server? you'll need x server first aswell?
<ndxtg> mickster04: yea, but i dont remember the exact package names, cant google it out (I need to install a minimal ubuntu and its the only way)
<beachbum_Bob> Help  with audio problem on Toshiba, U10.10 ...alsa and adour don't work..what is the name of a forced version?  launchpad doesn't work either
<Fogel> sacarlson: only 2.6.35 on ppa - i'll just build one from kernel.org
<mickster04> ndxtg: you know of minimal install cd, aka alternate install, also ubuntu-mini
<durando> anyone here have experience with tomatousb (linux based firmware for routers) i really need some help and cant seem anyone that is able to
<maco> mickster04: alternate and mini arent the same
<webPragmatist> how can i print this an -exec
<webPragmatist> and*
<webPragmatist> find /srv/assets/backups/postgres/ -type f -ctime +7 -exec rm {} \;
<maco> mickster04: they use the same install mechanism, but alt has the packages on it. mini grabs them from the internet
<mickster04> maco: yeah i know they aren';t the same, i would have use d "aka" not "also"
<sacarlson> forgel: seems I found this in ppa http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-rc6-natty/
<ndxtg> mickster04: I thought alternate is like the normal desktop CD, except it does not have "Try it live" , so when installed, it comes with lot of apps
<maco> mickster04: er but you said "minimal install cd, aka alternate install"
<maco> mickster04: so i thought it was supposed to be a list of names for one thing
<bisu[Shield]> I have a tar.gz for mysql, where is it usually installed?
<mickster04> maco: well i thought you were reffereing to ubuntu-mini when you said mini, but what does the minimal install do?
<ndxtg> so... does anyone know what is the list of package names to have a minimal Gnome on ubuntu server?
<[TK]D-Fender> bisu[Shield]: First you dont normally touch tarballs for Ubuntu.
<[TK]D-Fender> bisu[Shield]: You install DEB packages
<ian_> hello
<ian_> I need to ask a quick question.
<[TK]D-Fender> bisu[Shield]: And even more commonly just install for the repo's you've already got
<mickster04> ndxtg: do you have a browser available?
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ian_> I'm in the nano menu for ubuntu server.
<bisu[Shield]> lol, c'mon why is it so difficult to instally mysql 5.5 on ubuntu
<bisu[Shield]> OMG
<ian_> How do i exit out? it say "^x"
<maco> mickster04: i'm confused now. there's an alternate cd and a mini cd.  are you referring to an option ON the alternate cd?
<mickster04> bisu[Shield]: have you tried sudo apt-get install?
<ndxtg> mickster04: as said above, google does not help
<dubs_> I installed mysql 5.5 on ubuntu server and it is quite a bit faster
<ian_> can someone tell me really quickly what ^X means?
<maco> ian_: ctrl X
<dataworm> How do I install Xen on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server? I can't beleive Xen does't come with it
<ian_> thanks, very much.
<mickster04> maco: i thought there was a minimal cd and also an ubuntu-min, a remix which is just smaller
<mickster04> !xen | dataworm
<ubottu> dataworm: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<maco> mickster04: no... desktop, alternate, mini
<maco> mickster04: i think both alternate and mini let you choose which packages are installed though
<mickster04> maco: http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<mickster04> ndxtg: so you've seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068775
<maco> mickster04: "Ubuntu Mini Remix is an idea by Fabrizio Balliano and is not recognized, supported or sponsored in any way by Ubuntu and Canonical. This means that this is not an official Ubuntu project."
<rtdos> it worked syrnix.
<rtdos>  btw, how do i get into grub (or safe mode) so that i can do any necessary repairs?) when i am / was using startup manager to edit grub for me but when i select safe mode it just continues to boot.
<maco> mickster04: thatd explain why ive not heard of it. i also wonder whether it's a trademark policy violation....
<mickster04> maco: yeah, but for ndxtg's purposes it may well be useful
<l4ng1t> is there any solution how to detect webcam? gstreamer-properties cannot find my webcam :(
<ndxtg> mickster04: thank you for the link, problem solved!!!
<mickster04> ndxtg: awesome
<l4ng1t> please help..
<sacarlson> l4ng1t: it should be seen with sudo lshw
<Greg> So, anyone got an idea why I'm asked for a password to one xp box, but not the other identical one?
<Greg> nevermind it.
<mickster04> l4ng1t: have you tried cheese?
<mickster04> !wevcam
<mickster04> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Mission_Control> !webcam
<l4ng1t> mickster04:  cheese doesnt detect my webcam too
<ian_> i'm getting an error.
<Mission_Control> ?
<mickster04> Mission_Control: beat you to it :p
<ian_> could someone tell me what the issue is?
<Logan_WP> mickster04: please use !command | user
<ian_> the error is as follows.
<Mission_Control> I don't get it
<mickster04> l4ng1t: check the link
<Mission_Control> !webcam
<mickster04> !paste | ian_:
<ian_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart No such device eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device Failed to bring up eth0. [OK]
<ubottu> ian_:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l4ng1t> ok mickster04
<ian_> okay, thanks.
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573301/
<ian_> there's my issue.
<mickster04> can i help you Logan_WP
<Logan_WP> mickster04: no...?
<ian_> i think the issue is a bad network card.
<ian_> i have another two.
<mickster04> 03:15 [ubuntu] Logan_WP [~Logan_WP@wikipedia/Logan] requested CTCP VERSION from mickster04:
<Logan_WP> mickster04: I was checking your client version
<mickster04> Logan_WP: why?
<Logan_WP> just curious
<mickster04> ian_: try sudo service networking start
<sacarlson> ian_: take a look at what is seen with  ifconfig   maybe your lan number got changed to eth1
<mickster04> Logan_WP: what version am i using?
<Logan_WP> irssi v0.8.15
<ian_> thanks.
<mickster04> Logan_WP: very good :) i don't maintain this server :p
<Logan_WP> oh :P
<eoss> hello, how can i hack a root computer screen
<mickster04> !hack
<_skpl> hehe
<mickster04> eoss: redifne the question
<ian_> mickster04: i get "networking stop/waiting"
<eoss> i want to get a root for a computer box i hax on china
<Diamondcite> ... What do you mean? As in force the creation of a root account in ubuntu which doesn't have a root?
<l4ng1t> sacarlson: there is my issue and i dont know where is my webcam : http://pastebin.com/f5snWzUn
<mickster04> ian_: r/start/restart
<mickster04> !illegal eoss
<eoss> i need to root the monitor box so i can gain access to the screen saver
<mickster04> !illegal | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Haqqkcb> Hi
<eoss> i am from the internet you cannot do that
<ian_> mickster04: what does that do?
<mickster04> ian_: restarts the networking services, like you were trying to do
<mickster04> eoss: i am also from the internet an i can
<Haqqkcb> Sup
<mickster04> Haqqkcb: hey
<eoss> make a bet to my paypal account then
<bazhang> eoss, wrong network
<mickster04> only if you have a fortune you need help unlcoking
<mickster04> unlocking*
<Haqqkcb> Over here stressing over crap android purchase
<bazhang> eoss, and very offtopic on this channel. mickster04 lets move on
<mickster04> Haqqkcb: uhm ubuntu help?
<mickster04> bazhang: agreed
<Scunizi> Interesting little change on 10.10... when you have programs open in Virtual Desktop 2 (or any other) the taskbar representation of that program only shows up when you're actually in that virtual desktop.. much cleaner
<Kurobu> I have a smidge of an issue. I havn't touched my fresh install of 10.10 for quite a while in vbox, now I've forgotten the various passwords. I could recover these, however, the GRUB screen won't show, and since I don't know the passwords, I can't edit the GRUB configuration to have it show at boot.
<sacarlson> l4ng1t: no I see no webcam in that list what type is it, built in?  usb?
<l4ng1t> sacarlson: built in..  :(
<sacarlson> l4ng1t: look in bios at boot and look to be sure it's set active
<l4ng1t> sacarlson: ok.. brb
<Diamondcite> l4ng1t: Could you please specify the full model and make of your notebook/laptop? I don't see your webcam as being detected at all..
<l4ng1t> Diamondcite: my notebook is Lenovo ideapad Y460
<ian_> ifconfig is giving me zeros and a local ip
<mickster04> kurasimulate a reboot and pressthe escape key when it reboots
 * l4ng1t brb.. restart notebook
<mickster04> ian_: pastebin?
<Kurobu> mickster04, was that dierected at me?
<mickster04> Kurobu: uhm, yes,
<mickster04> :(
<Kurobu> It won't work
<Kurobu> I've tried
<mickster04> Kurobu: ok
<Kurobu> the grub screen doesn't show
<Kurobu> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<mickster04> Kurobu: have you tried repeatdly pressing the esc key? or the up/down keys ?
<Kurobu> I cannot be rid of this without having the passwords to sudo changing the config
<ian_> mickster04: what should i run to check if it's on or not?
<ylmfos> 大家好
<Kurobu> GRUB simply doesn't show, not even for a split second
<mickster04> ian_: well there should be eth3 listed from the ifconfig command
<mickster04> Kurobu: reinstall...:P
<mickster04> Kurobu: re install grub anyway
<Kurobu> I can't do anything administratively
<Kurobu> looks like I literally do have to reinstall ubuntu lol
<trism> Kurobu: you could use the live cd iso and mount the partition
<mickster04> Kurobu: eh? live cd and fix grub like that? can you not do that?
<Kurobu> Hrm, guess I could
<ylmfos> 大家好
<mikeru> Ok, its been five hours and gparted hasn't finished shrinking a 124GB partition
<mikeru> Any help
<ylmfos> 很热闹a
<mikeru> ?
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ylmfos> 看不懂
<mickster04> ian_: eth# not eth3 optimally is should be eth0
<bazhang> ylmfos, /join #ubuntu-cn
<mickster04> r/is/it
<ylmfos> 不管用
<ian_> mickster04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573303/
<mickster04> !en | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tta> chin chin
<mickster04> ian_: humm.then the eeth port isn't being seen
<opcbo> hello, every bady!
<mickster04> !ask | opcbo
<ubottu> opcbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlackRat90> Hey, anyone know how to access different file systems from the terminal???
<mikeru> How do I know if gparted ia actually doing something!?
<mickster04> BlackRat90: cd /path/here
<ian_> mickster04: so then would the card be bad?
<mickster04> ian_: prolly
<BlackRat90> mickster04: That doesnt seem to work....h/o
<mickster04> ian_: if you have a different one, try it
<ian_> mickster04: should i swap it for another? i have three slots on the tower.
<casa__> god night
<mickster04> ian_: take the one out and put the otherone in
<ian_> mickster04: could i put all three in at once and test each, or would it confuse the system?
<l4ng1t> sacarlson: there is no menu for webcam on my BIOS :(
<casa__> im need help for configure zsnes in ubuntu
<mickster04> casa__: it's not particularly ubuntu related problem, try on their forums
<casa__> \nick T1g3r
<mickster04> ian_: safer to remove each one and have one at a time
<brunner> if I backup /home/.private, is there ANY risk that I wouldn't be able to recover my data in the future, assuming my remember my password?
<Kurobu> mickster04, I can't exactly figure out which device to mount when booting off of the live CD
<ian_> mickster04: i'm afraid the tower may be bad.
<Kurobu> I don't show any hda or hdb or anything of that nature
<mickster04> ian_: well try different slots too
<sacarlson> l4ng1t: it's normaly in the sublist of builtin stuf
<ian_> mickster04: whatever, i'll check.
<opcbo> good night?
<mickster04> Kurobu: places>hdd?
<Logan_WP> opcbo: okay?
<jaysern> folks, I'm on Lucid Lynx and my system keeps hanging every time I tried to apply the most recent sun-java6-bin updates. Any ideas?
<^Phantom^> dammit, i accidentally removed my trash icon from the panel
<BlackRat90> Oh you can access other file systems via the /media/ folder! figured it out lol
<mickster04> ^Phantom^: right click > add to panel
<mikeru> ...
<Kurobu> Got it
<opcbo> what?
<Kurobu> Had to mount sda1
<mickster04> BlackRat90: is that what you meant :/ sorry
<^Phantom^> ah, okay, thank you, mi
<Kurobu> :D
<OldNick> Brazilians?
<rww> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<opcbo> Logan_WP, you are?
<jaysern> I can't even aptitude remove sun-java6-jre because it tells me that dpkg was interrupted, so it prompts me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Logan_WP> opcbo: Yes, I am.
<mickster04> jaysern: what happens when you run it?
<BlackRat90> mickster04: yeah I was talking about other partitions and the windows file system, that sort of stuff
<mickster04> BlackRat90: my bad :/ places > hdd is also a way to get there
<jaysern> mickster04: it just hangs after I run dpkg --configure -a with this message: Setting up sun-java6-bin (6.24-1build0.10.04.1) ...
<mickster04> jaysern: how long do you wait?
<BlackRat90> mickster04: yes, but im trying to get there via the terminal
<jaysern> at the same place every time. last time I waited, it was at least 4 hours, and then i did a hard reset
<mickster04> BlackRat90: well now you know, /media/### is good
<jaysern> even a soft reset didnt work
<BlackRat90> mmk thanks!
<opcbo> i will how to do this?
<opcbo> i'm new fans
<tta> welcome
<mickster04> opcbo: what is the problem?
<Scunizi> opcbo: you're doing it. just ask a questoin
<Fogel> wow, apparmor on ubuntu?
<Kurobu> woot, mickster04, that did the trick
<mickster04> Kurobu: uh what did?
<opcbo> yes, i need some help, about the ubuntu env
<mickster04> !details | opcbo
<ubottu> opcbo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mickster04> Fogel: ya?
<opcbo> install PCB production program with wine
<mickster04> opcbo: ask in #wime nd check the wine appDB
<Scunizi> opcbo: what's pcb production program.. what does it do?
<Kurobu> mickster04, using the live CD and editing the grub config
<mickster04> Kurobu: very good :D
<Kurobu> got the password recovered and all good to go
<Kurobu> thanks
<mickster04> Kurobu: very good :D
<mickster04> Kurobu:i had forgotten what your issue was
<Kurobu> lol
<Kurobu> anwho, take it easy
<mickster04> KucukMubasir: cheers
<mickster04> KucukMubasir: wrong nick
<ian_> mickster04: what's the command for checking? will ifconfig tell me?
<mickster04> ian_: yeah
<mikeru> Ok so since nobody seems to be able to help me with my gparted related griefs, I'll ask something else
<mickster04> ian_: if you see an eth# there, or something other than lo then you are on the right track
<Logan_WP> !zh | opcbo
<ubottu> opcbo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ian_> mickster04: Getting same results
<ian_> i believe a cable may be out.
<mickster04> ian_: with all of them?
<mikeru> I have enabled VSync on my MacBook with nvidia 9400m
<ian_> yeah
<mickster04> ian_: naw, the cable won't make a difference, the eth# will only appear if there is a port
<ian_> i think there's a loose cable.
<mikeru> Yet, it doesn't work at all
<jshriver> Is there a way to specify where you want a mysql database whne creating the database?
<Scunizi> mikeru: you running ubuntu in a vm or something on your mac?
<mikeru> Scunizi: Natively
<jupdown> yo
<jupdown> im a complete retard when it comes to using the terminal
<Scunizi> mikeru: as a dual boot?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Hi
<jupdown> but could someone tell me how to execute a user script?
<ian_> mickster04: what is the network restart command line?
<mickster04> jupdown: sudo chmod +x scriptname.sh
<mikeru> Scunizi: Yip
<mickster04> ian_: that won't make a difference, if at install it hasn't noticed it, the network service will be started on boot up
<jupdown> ~nothing happens~
<Scunizi> mikeru: basic q's here.. did you enable the nvidia driver in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<ian_> i did not plug in the ethernet cable, i think i need to restart it...
<jupdown> uh
<mikeru> Yes
<jupdown> I think its something like disable eth0
<jshriver> jupdown: ./script.sh
<jupdown> and then enable eth0
<kothaguy_ubuntu> jupdown, :I have the same doubt,i have an script,i want to execute the install.sh,but when i type in the terminal,it is showing command not found,can any one tell me how to run an install.sh script
<mickster04> jupdown: then sh scriptname.sh
<Scunizi> mikeru: remember what driver it was or simply "nvidia current"?
<silk> Is there an issue with ubuntu's AWS repositories?
<mikeru> And enabled  sync in nvidia server settings
<mikeru> Uhh
<mickster04> kothaguy_ubuntu: ls then see if yoiu can see the file listed
<mikeru> I think it was current
<ian_> mickster04: i skipped plugging in the network cable, would restarting the tools make a difference?
<jupdown> it gives me usage parameters
<Scunizi> mikeru: what did you expect to happen when you enabled vsync?
<mikeru> Scunizi: No tearing
<mikeru> Its still there
<phoenixsampras> can somebody advice something better than Zenoss?
<mickster04> ian_: when you restart, the network services get started. if they can't see an eth# port, then you can't use the card to connect to the network
<mickster04> jupdown: well enter the parameters needed for the script?
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: what does it do?
<mikeru> You know what I betterr aak about this when gparted is finished
<phoenixsampras> mickster04: network monitor
<ian_> mickster04: i didn't have the eth cable plugged in when i rebooted.
<jupdown> root@Reimu:/home/jupdown/Downloads# ./4chandl
<jupdown> Usage: 4chandl http://boards.4chan.org/w/1215903 /home/jupdown/downloads
<jupdown> root@Reimu:/home/jupdown/Downloads# sh 4chandl http://boards.4chan.org/w/res/1216658 /home/jupdown/downloads
<jupdown> 4chan downloader
<jupdown> Downloading to "/home/jupdown/downloads" until canceled or 404'd
<FloodBot3> jupdown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jupdown> 4chandl: 65: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<mickster04> ian_: that doesn't matter
<mickster04> !paste | jupdown
<ubottu> jupdown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Scunizi> mikeru: ok.. you probably installed nvidia-current which is an older driver .. not "current".. there is a ppa for the latest driver.  Once the ppa is listed in your sources then update upgrade and it should pull the driver in.. it's also called nvidia-current.. the ppa is x-swat.. google it.. not sure of it's exact location.
<jupdown> T_T
<ian_> mickster04: i think my modem might be missing.
<mikeru> Scunizi actualky i do have a ppa
<kothaguy_ubuntu> mickster04, : i can find it,http://paste.ubuntu.com/573306/ i tried sudo chmod +x install.sh ,no change in terminal,how can i know whether it is executed or not
<mikeru> Nvidia 270 something wass the versiom
<rtdos>  btw, how do i get into grub (or safe mode) so that i can do any necessary repairs?) when i am / was using startup manager to edit grub for me but when i select safe mode it just continues to boot though i do see the repair menu (the booting does not stop at this point but continues on as if i were booting normally)
<mickster04> kothaguy_ubuntu: ls -a
<opcbo> PCB = print circuit board
<ian_> mickster04: i don't know whats wrong with it.
<Scunizi> mikeru: that would be it.. check the ppa though.. I think the x-swat one is pretty reliable... also check in System>Preference>Appearance and increase the effects to the middle option.
<mickster04> opcbo: not ubuntu related
<opcbo> yes
<mickster04> ian_: nor do i, but i think your mobo may be damaged
<dataworm> I am upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 on a system that use Software Raid1. Witch device do I need to install grub on? sda, sdb, md0?
<dataworm> I tried on md0 but it failed
<ian_> mickster04:  mobo?
<mickster04> ian_: motherboard aka main board
<Logan_WP> ian_: motherboard
<Scunizi> dataworm: sda as a guess. but you can install on sda and sdb for safety
<ian_> ah, thanks.
<ian_> unfamiliar with such terms.
<ian_> mickster04: one way or another, i think the mobo might be fried.
<hypatia> dataworm: you shouldn't need to redo grub manually to upgrade (also, hi!)
<mickster04> ian_: yeah, sounds like it, if 3 different lan cards don't work on different slots :/
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Mickster84 : i find the .sh file,how to run it
<ian_> mickster04: everything else was fine, so i don't know whats wrong.
<dataworm> hypatia: the upgrade prompted for it
<dataworm> hi hypatia, is there a channel your not on ;)
<Scunizi> ian_: unless the mobo has a lan card and the system keeps defaulting to that one instead of picking one of the others you've installed.
<dataworm> I just did sda and sdb hopefully it will work
<mikeru> Scunizi: But as i already said, it was silly of me to have asked while gparted was still running on the live cd. My bad.
<mickster04> kothaguy_ubuntu: sh filename.sh
<hypatia> dataworm: i am the all-seeing eye of irc ^_^
<ian_> scunizi: it's really old, it shouldn't have a lan card. lemme check BIOS.
<opcbo> ejoy here
<opcbo> thanks all
<rww> eyepatia
<hypatia> rww: lol
<Logan_WP> opcbo: You're welcome.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> mickster04, :Thank you,it started working
<mickster04> kov: very good
<Logan_WP> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````
<Logan_WP> oops
<ian_> how could i check which card my mobo is defaulting to?
<ian_> i believe the mobo may not be fried.
<ian_> through command line, i can't seem to get into bios...
<Scunizi> ian_: in network manager you should be able to setup a new connection using eth1 instead of eth0 which is typically the default..
<Scunizi> ian_: bios is only accessable on reboot.. not through cli
<beachbum_Bob> Help with audio problem on Toshiba, U10.10 ...alsa and adour don't work..what is the name of a forced version? launchpad doesn't work either
<mickster04> ian_: if you have tried 3 cards, on differnt hokles, and rebooted each time, and everytime ifconfig hasn't shown and eth#'s. then either all three cards are borken or your mobo is dead
<mickster04> ian_: also you can't get into bios from terminal
<ian_> scunizi: i'm command-line illiterate. please go on.
<ian_> mickster04: i'm rebooting and i can't get into bios.
<sacarlson> ian_: I look back and I still don't see the results of your ifconfig
<mickster04> ian_: esc or f8?
<Scunizi> ian_: like mickster04 says.. did you see multiple ethx listings when you ifconfig on the command line?
<ian_> i only saw "lo".
<ian_> ifconfig was suspiciousally vacant.
<mickster04> ian_: which means sumat mroe is broken
<ian_> i can plug my cards into my other pc really quick and check to see if they work.
<mickster04> right i'm off bbl
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Again i am back,after installing .sh
<Scunizi> ian_: do you have one of the "extra" cards installed now? if so type lspci and it should report on all hardware that is in the pci buss.
<ian_> mickster04: i have no idea what that is -w-
<sacarlson> ian_: what does this mean? (10:23:57 AM) ian_: ifconfig is giving me zeros and a local ip
<ian_> sunizi: i only have on card in the server i'm trying to set up.
<Scunizi> ian_: and it's not wireless .. right?
<ian_> sacarlson: check my most recent paste bin
<ian_> scunizi: it's wired.
<ian_> scunizi: I can reboot my current computer and try the card on here, but i have a network port on the motherboard and it might default to that.
<Scunizi> ian_: if only lo is listed.. hummm.. did you try to set a static ip address on this box?
<ian_> scunizi: i'm not sure what that means, and i wouldn't know how to do it.
<sacarlson> ian_: sorry maybe if you put your info on one line instead of 50 I might find it
<Eolua> hi.
<ian_> to make this simpler, couldn't i just put lxde on a flash drive and somehow install it of the server so i can have a gui to work with?
<ian_> socarlson, give me a sec.
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573303/
<ian_> ifconfig's results.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i have an gpg error while updating using sudo apt-get update,how to remove those two errors ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/573308/
<sacarlson> ian_: no I fond it as I said it just take me longer for you with too many lines,  you should try sudo lshw to see if your net device is seen by the system at all
<Scunizi> ian_: that won't fix your problem.. you pretty much have to use cli to fix this.. hang on
<dianiu_> when i use chrome to watch video,it shows "shockwave flash crash"
<ian_> sacarlson: sudo lshw is more than my screen can see; how can i scroll up?
<sacarlson> ian_: sudo lshw >file.txt
<dianiu_> anybody has the same problem?
<Scunizi> what and where is the file for interfaces?  /etc/interfaces?
<sacarlson> ian_: use a flash usb to move it to here
<ChogyDan> dianiu_: sudo apt-get remove libvdpau1
<Axan> Hello
<ian_> sacarlson: i'm not sure how i would do that.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i have an gpg error while updating using sudo apt-get update,how to remove those two errors ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/573308/
<sacarlson> ian_: you can also use sudo lshw | less or sudo lshw | grep net
<ian_> sacarlson: i'm not sure how i would put lxde on usb and transfer it over.
<Scunizi> ian_: /etc/network/interfaces is a file that handles your internet connection and ip address. If you're having issues getting dhcp to assign an ip address to your server then you have to manually configure it. This is what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/Krjgerra
<sacarlson> ian_: I thought you problem is with eth0?
<ChogyDan> kothaguy_ubuntu: I think you can either ignore it, or add the keys of those repos
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ChogyDan, :how to add the keys to the repos
<Scunizi> ian_: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file so we can see it.
<Axan> I want to install Ubuntu on a flash card, I know how to, and I already did, but as my card size is only 4G I wonder If it is not a better idea to only put /usr or /home on my flashcard, and other data on my main HDD (pata). I mean, the flashcard will faster than my HDD, so which part of my system root should I use it for ? (up to 4GB)
<ChogyDan> dianiu_: please ask your questions in chat
<sacarlson> ian_: you can boot a live cd and do it from that if that makes it easier for you
<sacarlson> ian_: or a live usb
<dianiu_> shall I restart my computer?
<Scunizi> sacarlson: I think ian isn't getting an ip address.. no matter what nic card he uses..
<ian_> sacarlson: that's not really an option, it's a 20g hard drive.
<Scunizi> sacarlson: that's why I suggested pastbinning his interfaces file.
<sacarlson> Scunizi: yes as seen in ian_: ifconfig no hardware is seen so with lshw  you can see if the hardware is there without a driver or not seen at all
<Scunizi> sacarlson: true..
<sacarlson> Scunizi: the interfaces file won't help if no ethX is ever seen
<Scunizi> ian_: did you lshw? was the nic card seen?
<ian_> scunzi: is it " cat /etc/network/interfaces" cl?
<Scunizi> ian_: yes
<ian_> bah, pardon my typos in your name, running a vnc to view my main monitor on my ipod while working on the other machine.
<ian_> dual input monitor, no other option.
<cntb> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Scunizi> ian_: first few characters and hit
<Scunizi> TAB
<sacarlson> ian_: I sorry what does a 20gb hard drive have to do  with booting a live usb or checking lshw?
<Scunizi> ian_: definately check "sudo lshw"
<ian_> it's small, i don't think it'll handle another partition.
<administrator_> hh
<administrator_> ddd
<jairoserafim> I just need a file for  wireless conection please
<ian_> waitl.
<ian_> I got it!
<sacarlson> ian_: you can boot from a usb flash that is as small as 1gb
<ian_> ifconfig
<ian_> my eth0 is up!
<sacarlson> ian_: oh it just needed to be rebooted,  that can happen at times
<cntb> resized  with to have place for windows7 after winxp partition here on grub2 what to do after win7 messes with grub .Ubotu has the answer
<ian_> ifconfig tells me that i have "eth0" and "lo"
<jairoserafim> I cannot to use my  wirelless jus  pluggn connetion pleas help me
<ian_> actually, i just witched to my last card, that may have done it.
<Scunizi> ian_: yea!  now what are you going to do with the server?
<ian_> minecraft.
<sacarlson> ian_: ok that might be it then
<ian_> I'm going to run a server for my self and a few friends.
<ian_> Wait, i'm now running " sudo apt-get update" and not getting any results.
<Scunizi> ian_: keep in mind that your isp might block the ports it will be using.. forcing a port reconfiguration in the minecraft setup
<Scunizi> ian_: run ifconfig and see if you have an address
<ian_> i know that, i can deal with it after i connect the server to the internet first.
<sacarlson> jairoserafim: is your wireless network encrypted?   did you try iwconfig  to see if your wifi device is seen?
<formolQC> is something wrong with this command, I want into quebec3.txt all the line from ftp39350.txt who containt the string '24' :  grep "24" ftp39350.txt > quebec3.txt
<ian_> how do i cancel sudo apt-get update if it's connecting and won't stop?
<Scunizi> ian_: ctrl c
<BlackRat90> Does anyone know a way to access the terminal with out the use of the applications pull down tab?
<ian_> Scunizi: tahnks.
<ian_> should i pastebin my ifconfig?
<Scunizi> BlackRat90: ctrl+alt+F2
<Scunizi> ian_: no .. just look for an ip address
<jairoserafim> okay sacarlson  ijuste chek this point and restart the machine and its  until default
<ian_> 192.168.1.111
<ian_> ethat's it.
<Scunizi> ian_: ok.. try "ping google.com"
<BlackRat90> Scunizi: mmk, is there a file that the terminal is located?
<sacarlson> jairoserafim: until default?
<sacarlson> jairoserafim: what does iwconfig show?
<Scunizi> BlackRat90: what I do in the gui is go to applications>accessories and drag the terminal icon to someplace on the upper screen bar for easy access
<jshriver> is MySQL messed up in 10.10?
<ian_> ping: unknown host google.com
<jshriver> service mysql start or just start mysql wont work after a fresh install, but if I do a mysqld_safe --user=mysql works fine
<jairoserafim> Let me check right now
<jshriver> I miss init.d script this service crap sucks
<sacarlson> ian_: what about  the route command what ip is the gateway?
<KucukMubasir> guys I have this warning or whatever: "Readline was unable to be required, if you need completion or history install readline then reinstall the ruby."
<ian_> sacarlson: route command?
<ian_> i'm confused.
<KucukMubasir> what have I done missing?
<Scunizi> ian_: so you have an ip address but no connection to the outside world.. does that ip match the router configuration? like is the router 192.168.1.1? like what sacarlson is asking?
<sacarlson> ian_: man route
<Jordan_U> KucukMubasir: How did you install Ruby?
<ian_> yeah, my router is showing that i'm on this.
<sacarlson> ian_: when you get the gateway address try ping it, if that works you must have a dns problem
<ian_> the dns might be wrong.
<rand_u> does anybody know how to enter a multiple line formula in calc?
<jairoserafim> shopw me the format the numbers and t numbers
<Scunizi> ian_: ping 192.168.1.1
<ian_> ping 192.168.1.1
<jshriver> cat /etc/resolv.conf  see what it says and trying pinging that ip
<KucukMubasir> Jordan_U: first  rvm install ruby-1.8.7 and install ruby-1.9.2-head secondly
<ian_> scunizi, that's working.
<KucukMubasir> rvm install ruby-1.9.2-head
<jairoserafim>  iwanan say format numbers and options
<Scunizi> ian_: then it's dns most likely
<Axan> Is it possible to change the destination of program installation of aptitude ? (so I can install on a new drive)
<KucukMubasir> and I installed readline somewhere between or before them :/
<jairoserafim> i need to go out thanks
<Jordan_U> KucukMubasir: I know that ruby has its own way of installing things, but have you tried just installing what you need from the repositories?
<Scunizi> ian_: you could "sudo ifdown".. then "sudo ifup" to bring the interface down then back up agian and see if it catches the dns the router is using.
<sacarlson> ian_: try sudo dhclient eth0
<KucukMubasir> Jordan_U: I think so, I was following guidelines
<ian_> Scunizi: My "dns-nameserver" is 192.168.1.1. Could that be wrong? under "cat /etc/network/interfaces
<sacarlson> ian_: that normaly works for most routers,  you could try dig @8.8.8.8 yaho.com  and see if that works better
<ian_> sudo ifdown/up tells me "ifup: Use --help for help."
<biffhero> Has anyone heard of ubuntu kernel (from the 10.10 installer) causing a blade to segfault?  I do an install to a hard drive on my RLX blade, and it won't boot completely.  I have no console, so can't see the messages.  I am in a reboot loop, the last thing I see is the final RLX bios screen, then then the next thing I see is the RLX bios memory counter.
<Axan> Re
<ian_> okay...
<Jordan_U> KucukMubasir: Installing via rvm means that you *didn't* use the package manager / apt repositories
<ian_> okay, the dig @yaho is giving me ip adresses.
<ian_> yahoo*
<KucukMubasir> which means I did something missing?
<Axan> I want to devide my system between a PATA HDD and a FlashCard, I wonder which part of my system to put on the flashcard (only 4GB) ? (I expect my system to be more efficient as Flashcard is faster than HDD)
<markg> ian_: sorry.. my connection to my server just froze for some reason.
<sacarlson> biffhero: I"m not sure what a blade is maybe the kernel is the wrong archatechture?
<Jordan_U> KucukMubasir: Try asking in #ruby.
<KucukMubasir> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> KucukMubasir: You're welcome.
<sacarlson> Axan: I guess flashcard would be good for system files like /usr /boot  to make it bring up apps faster and boot quicker but bad for like swap since they have a limited write cycle life
<izinucs> ian_: izinucs = Scunizi backwards
<ian_> Well, thank you everyone, my connection is officially established.
<izinucs> ian_: what was the solution?
<izinucs> I missed it
<ian_> I'm not sure how, but i just ran sudo apt-get update and it worked.
<izinucs> ian_: great.. now I gotta figure out why my ssh connection to my server just went into oblivion :)
<Axan> sacarlson, is /bin also a good choice ?
<ian_> I think the machine was, pardon my lack of terminology knowledge, "shaking hands" with my router.
<ian_> but so far, so good.
<ian_> Now, step two.
<sacarlson> Axan: ya /bin /lib also good
<c0dege3k> hello. im new to ubuntu and have a question. trying to sync a github repo. but the repo command "isn't found". any help?
<ian_> I have OpenSSH on, some people on a minecraft server IRC told me earlier i might need it.
<izinucs> ian_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ian_> I would like to set up the minecraft server on it, but i haven't the slightest clue.
<sacarlson> Axan: /sbin also good,   bad would also be /var since it has the log files and things that change a lot
<arlander> I dont want any ports to be open on my laptop, hence need for removing avahi-daemon, just wanted to know if removing avahi-daemon is gonna severe;y affect my system
<izinucs> no
<Axan> sacarlson, ok, so if I want to put /sbin, /bin, /usr on my flashcard and everyting else on my HDD, how should I proceed ? Must I create a partition for each mount point on the flash card ? (/bin, /sbin, /usr) ?
<sacarlson> Axan: you forgot /lib also should be on your flash
<Jordan_U> c0dege3k: git pull? I don't quite understand the question.
<brotatos> Hi.
<brotatos> I need help with audio.
<brotatos> I don't have any sound in Crunchbang 10. But I do hear beeps when I press enter.
<Starminn> !crunchbang | brotatos
<ubottu> brotatos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ian_> bleh...
<jaraws> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on two separate computers using the same Shipit disc and updated the first.  If I want to avoid redownloading all the updates, can I just manually transplant the contents of the updated machine's /var/cache/apt/archives into that path on the second one with an external HDD, then run update-manager as usual on the second one?
<ian_> upgrade takes forever...
<brotatos> Awwww.
<ian_> oh, i see ufupdown being replaced. hooray.
<izinucs> ian_: lol.. faster than a windows machine.. you might get a new kernel which will require a reboot
<sacarlson> Axan: on my system I would put /bin /boot /lib /lib64 /sbin /usr /sbin  on the flash drive
<arand> jaraws: I reckon you should be able to yes.
<sacarlson> Axan: opps /sbin only need to be there one time
<Axan> "one time" ?
<ian_> izinucs: would you mind telling me which does what? of sudo apt-get: update, upgrade, dist-upgrade?
<ndxtg> jaraws: next time just do one then use partimage to clone the hdd
<sacarlson> Axan: yes typo
<biffhero> sacarlson: yeah, that's what I thought.  uname -a on another one shows me that I have an i686 architechture installed.  But to be sure, I am downloading the 386 server iso right now.  These have transmeta CPUs on them.
<Axan> I don't understand ?
<izinucs> ian_: update simply updates the database of available packages.. upgrade does just that.. and dist-upgrade looks for newer versions of programs/packages
<sacarlson> biffhero: it might need the arm build
<jaraws> arand: okay, all the transplanted deb  files show in the destination comp's /var/cache/apt/archives with an "X" icon in nautilus.  is that a problem, and does it reflect a permissions issue?
<ian_> izinucs: thanks. Just wanted to know out of curiosity.
<Axan> sacarlson, and, how did you organise your flash card partition table ? Did you make a partition for each mount point ?
<jaraws> do i need to run a chown or soemthing if the admin username on the first machine is different?
<sacarlson> Axan: I don't have a flash card, why you want to give me one?
<bastidrazor> jaraws: the filed to be owned by root
<biffhero> sacarlson: hrmm…  here's "uname -a" from another one.  "Linux fork 2.6.18-4-686 #1 SMP Mon Mar 26 17:17:36 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<ian_> once my window XP slows down, i hope to put ubuntu on it...
<Axan> sacarlson, well, a flash drive
<izinucs> ian_: why wait?
<ian_> is there a benefit to installing an LTS rather than 10,10?
<jaraws> bastidrazor: so what do the x signs mean then?
<sacarlson> biffhero: what is that?  one that is working?
<bastidrazor> jaraws: that the user viewing them does not have proper permissions.
<izinucs> ian_: lts is supported for 3 years.. server for 5.. 10.10 18 months
<arand> !aptproxy | jaraws this might also be of interest if you end up wanting this often
<ubottu> jaraws this might also be of interest if you end up wanting this often: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<ian_> izinucs: my dadwould probably kill me, he thinks he's a computer genius. and why is the support? why would you rather have it?
<biffhero> sacarlson: yessir, this one is working fine.
<biffhero> That's why I think I am grasping at straws to go with the 386.
<jaraws> bastidrazor: what does that mean? will the improper permissions cause me problems? how do i rectify them? why don't they show with that on the original machine if they're simply owned by "root"?
<poobird> hi
<ian_> izinucs: it's not like i don't want to, it's simply not an option since my dad is more knowledgable as far as hardware goes, and he's fluent in dos, so i would probably die if i dared partition the hard drive.
<sacarlson> biffhero: then it should work fine with an i386 build  or 32bit as we call them
<izinucs> ian_: why is the support ?? .. I've found that everything I need is in linux/ubuntu and easier to get. cheaper too.. with the exception of Internet Explorer which I need for work most of the time.
<biffhero> sacarlson:  agreed.
<sqwertle> I'm trying to get a linksys wireless card (WUSB54GSv2) setup on 10.04 and am running into some troubles. ndiswrapper -l shows "wusb54gsv2 : driver installed" and lsusb shows "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1737:0075 Linksys" but it does not seem to be working. iwconfig shows no wireless extensions and I'm not sure what to do at this point.
<administrator_> hhh
<poobird> how can i find out what service is controlling my 21 port?
<sacarlson> biffhero: it might have limited mem so maybe needs a custom build without any uneeded stuf
<arand> jaraws: Normally the files in there are 644 and owned by root, seems like the files you copied turned out as 640, it shouldn't matter in practice i reckon since you need to be root to install anyways
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: do you have to modprob ndiswrapper?
<bastidrazor> jaraws: if root owns them and they are rw by root then you're fine.  its the 'other' permissions that would determine that.. it is not an issue
<izinucs> ian_: put the live cd on a usb stick and plug it in the back of his computer.. then set it to boot to the usb stick.. that would be fun on april 1st ..:)
<poobird> how can i find out what service is controlling my 21 port?
<biffhero> sacarlson: would that limited memory cause the kernel to not boot?  that's a good idea.  These have 256M RAM.
<biffhero> poobird: netstat -ln | grep -i 21
<bastidrazor> jaraws: "that" being the reason you have an X on them
<jaraws> bastidrazor: ah, makes sense. thank you.
<poobird> ty
<c0dege3k> Jordan_U: in the file under github.com/r2doesinc/android it says to use the repo command
<sacarlson> biffhero: of course it would cause a problem,  you need about 512meg to run ubuntu these days
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.32.21-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswraper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Axan> sacarlson, so, did you create a partition on your flash drive for each mount point ?
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: try with sudo
<bastidrazor> jaraws: you're welcome
<arand> jaraws: I guess the default for all new files is set as such, and got applied when you copied them onto the system.
<c0dege3k> but it says it doesn't exist
<biffhero> sacarlson:  holy cats.  That's amazing.  How can I set it to use less?
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: no output at all
<jaraws> arand: I see.
<sacarlson> Axan: I think you didn't get it i DON"T HAVE a flash drive
<ian_> izinucs: he would know immediatly. that only works on technologicaly-illiterate people. XD
<jaraws> How does one go about changing the main interface language to Hindi?
<ian_> i'm tempted to do it to my friends.
<sacarlson> biffhero: strip out all uneeded modules
<Jordan_U> c0dege3k: The earlier instructions tell you how to get the "repo" script.
<izinucs> ian_: still.. it'd give him a chance to give it a try  .. he might be suprised..
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: shrug, did it work?
<ian_> izinucs: how does the installation onto a usb stick differ from installation on a cd? not actual installation, but putting the .iso image on the usb?
<biffhero> sacarlson:  ahh, thanks.  I will look into making a smaller setup.
<Axan> sacarlson, oh, sorry you said "I would" ^^
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: nope, its been doing that, nothings changed
<izinucs> ian_: once it's there.. nothing other than it's a bit faster
<sacarlson> Axan: yes I would if I had one do it like ^^^^
<Jordan_U> c0dege3k: If you didn't previously have a ~/bin directory you'll need to create it and log out and back in again (or run "bash -l") to have it added to your $PATH automatically.
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: did you use the windows xp driver?
<c0dege3k> Jordan_U: ok. thanks
<ian_> izinucs: but only on a usb 2.0 port, rather than a 1.1, right?
<Jordan_U> c0dege3k: You're welcome.
<izinucs> ian_: either..
<sacarlson> Axan: and as your being so generous I thought you said you were going to donate one to me
<Bogus8> vimpulse: you around?
<Bogus8> oops
<ian_> izinucs: isn't it something like 12 mbps vs 480 mbps?
<sqwertle> ChodyDan: I'm not 100% sure, I got the drivers from a tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<Axan> sacarlson, ok, so my problem is that I only have 4G on my flashcard so it is a problem if I have to allow a fixed size to each partitions, cause I don't really know what size should be good.. It is a good idea to create only only partition on the flashcard, and make symbolic links ?
<izinucs> ian_: yes.. but still seems faster than cd
<Axan> sacarlson, as you see, my "flash drive" is a cheap 4G flash CARD. ^^
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: that guide says you don't need ndiswrapper
<Bogus8> why would my server just switch IP addresses?  I have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.4 server and all of a sudden my putty dropped it's session.  So I ping it and nothing... I go in the other room and it pings out just fine, so I ifconfig and it's got the dhcp address again even though I set it up for static and was connected to the static (I changed it then restarted networking)... I restart networking again and I'm back at my static IP... what
<ian_> izinucs: wow, i didn't know. Thanks.
<izinucs> Bogus8: did you add the gui to the server??
<biffhero> sacarlson:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements says 128M should be fine.  ugh.  But I do see there's some "low memory systems" instructions.  I will try that.  Thanks.
<Bogus8> izinucs: nope... headless
<ian_> izinucs: hey, can i put more than one .iso on a zip drive and choose which to boot from or no?
<rww> Bogus8: are any network-manager packages installed?
<izinucs> Bogus8: WEIRD
<Jordan_U> ian_: When you "install" Ubuntu to a flash drive using Unetbootin / Startup Disk Creator you can't upgrade the kernel, among other things.
<ian_> izinucs: it would help as far as portability.
<sacarlson> Axan: well you can resize partitions and even easier with lvm  but I guess symbolic links would also work
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: step 2 requires you download, step 3 install, step 4 configure ndiswrapper
<izinucs> ian_: yes.. I think unetbootin will do htat..
<rww> ian_: http://rww.name/articles/grub2iso.html . It's not simple, and there might be GUI solutions.
<Bogus8> rww: unless ubuntu server installs it no... I installed LAMP, ssh, samba when I installed it.
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: step 0 says you should ignore the whole guide
<biffhero> I also see the alternat installation CD, maybe that will give me something lighter.
<ian_> wah, seems complicated. Thanks anyways.
<izinucs> ian_: it takes apx 1 gig to install one iso version
<ian_> i can get a multi-gig thumb drive.
<Bogus8> other than that I literally installed maybe 10 packages... all simple stuff
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: Ah I see, thats assuming he is entirely correct that the dongle WILL plug and play with later versions of Ubuntu, which in this case it does not.
<ian_> izinucs: pm.
<sacarlson> biffhero: there is the minimal install cd like about 50meg  you might try
<izinucs> ian_: sure.. and put ubuntu/kubuntu etc..
<izinucs> ian_: usre
<izinucs> *sure
<Logan_WP> !pm | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Axan> sacarlson, won't symbolic links be a bottleneck as it is on the PATA drive ?
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: doesn't really matter, I don't think you should follow that guide
<Jordan_U> rww: Ubuntu now includes a loopback.cfg on their install isos to make loop booting with grub2 easier, see http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg for details.
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: any recommendations?
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: does the card show up with sudo lshw -C network?
<ian_> Sorry, a bit new to IRC.
<sacarlson> biffhero: I stand corrected it's only 12meg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Atharva> hi
<Atharva> pl. help me
<Atharva> someone..
<rww> Jordan_U: thanks, will look into it.
<Logan_WP> !ask | Atharva
<ubottu> Atharva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> rww: You're welcome.
<lahwran> QUICKLY
<lahwran> if I shut a computer down while it's installing
<lahwran> but it's at the end, where it is updating apt
<Logan_WP> !enter | lahwran
<lahwran> will it damage anything other than apt?
<ubottu> lahwran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lahwran> oops, sorry
<sacarlson> Axan: oh your going to symlink all from the pata drive,  I'm not sure how long it might take just to read a symlink but it can't take too long
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: Nope, I've got two ethernet interfaces and no wireless
<lahwran> nobody? D:D:
<Bogus8> is /etc/network/interfaces where you set up static IP addresses?  That is where I have done it in the past.. but mine isn't sticking.
<Logan_WP> !please | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Atharva> I have Konica Minolta bizhub 163 printer.I am unable to install it.pl. help
<lahwran> Logan_WP: I HAVE 30 SECONDS!
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: does it show up with lsusb?
<Logan_WP> !caps | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Axan> sacarlson, well, LVM is a better idea maybe ?
<bazhang> lahwran, whats the actual question
<sqwertle> ChogyDan: a Linksys device is found in lsusb, and seeing as that's the only linksys hardware that I'm aware of being connected I'd say yes
<lahwran> bazhang: is it safe to shut a computer down during ubuntu install once it's got to the apt update part
<sacarlson> Axan: if your going to symlink everything why not symlink all from your flash?  the symlinks don't get writen just the files they point to do
<bazhang> lahwran, packages already downloaded and configuring?
<homiethesock> evening folks
<lahwran> no
<lahwran> just the indexes
<bazhang> lahwran, sure if you mean sudo apt-get update
<Bogus8> I really hate that when people break edicate/protocal and "ask to ask" or say "please help" they actually get exactly what they want... but when someone comes in and politely post their issue it just seems to get ignored. :(
<sacarlson> Axan: the disk utility now supports the lvm partition making gui setup of lvm almost trivial
<bazhang> Bogus8, whats your question
<Bogus8> is /etc/network/interfaces where you set up static IP addresses?  That is where I have done it in the past.. but mine isn't sticking.
<Axan> sacarlson, because the flashcard contain less folder than the HDD, so less symlinks to define ?
<Axan> but LVM is probably a better option
<Axan> I'm not very confident about symlinks
<ian_> thanks for all the help, i'm off to bed.
<ian_> Good night!
<Bogus8> bazhang: my IP address has changed back to a DHCP address every night about this time for no reason.. fresh install of 10.4 server with no odd packages installed.
<bazhang> Bogus8, isp reset?
<ian_> and scuzini: thanks for everything.
<Bogus8> bazhang: i'm talking about behind a router (linksys)
<ChogyDan> sqwertle: I dunno  : (      maybe try linux-backports-modules?
<[thor]> lahwran: does the installed ubuntu boot correctly now?
<biffhero> sacarlson: thanks.
<Bogus8> bazhang: I have another server on this network set up the same (different IP obviously) and I have ZERO issues.
<Bogus8> I've also set up another 10.4 server for a friend and never had this issue.
<sacarlson> ok time for my breakfast be back later
<izinucs> Bogus8: have you done all the updates on that fresh install?
<Bogus8> izinucs: yep
<lahwran> [thor]: it's during install
<izinucs> Bogus8: including dist-upgrade?
<artemwolf> is there a fix for rhythmbox playing two tracks at once? It keeps doing it sometimes
<Bogus8> I even take notes when I do installs so that I can follow them at a later time and not have to "relearn" simple things like this.
<lahwran> and my friend has stopped answering
<Bogus8> izinucs: I did not do a dist-upgrade... I always get conflicting opinions on doing that.
<Bogus8> izinucs: some say ONLY should do that IF I am upgrading from an older distro... which is what the name implies.
<izinucs> Bogus8: I always do it.. espicially after a fresh install.. it creates a "latest" baseline
<bazhang> Bogus8, dist-upgrade does not change versions
<izinucs> Bogus8: however that's not what it does
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Bogus8> izinucs: all the same, surely is no reason for my IP to change if I have the proper config setup.  If I restart networking (via /etc/init.d/networking restart) everything goes back to normaly... for about 24 hours
<izinucs> Bogus8: unless there is an updated version for the dhcp portion of the system
<Bogus8> that would be a serious bug though... I would hope they would have caught it on a server release destined for LTS ;)
<izinucs> Bogus8: that's why the full upgrade to catch stuff that is not in the iso.
<opcbo> quit
<Bogus8> izinucs: still... something that basic and fundamental?  You think that would slide?
<Bogus8> 99% of servers out there are probably static
<zombie_> zombie
<zombie_> woops sry
<Bogus8> izinucs, bazhang:  either way... dist-upgrade did nothing... no packages to upgrade
<izinucs> Bogus8: I agree that if you've set it for a static ip it shouldn't suddenly switch. perhaps uninstalling the client that controls dhcp would help prevent that.. just guessing though.. my server never strays from the static ip.  is the ip outside of the range set for dhcp in your router?
<sqwertle> I'm trying to setup a linksys WUSB54GSv2 wireless adapter on a 10.04 machine. lsusb shows the driver, ndiswrapper says its installed, and modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't show any output. The lsusb on another machine shows a bit more than the "Linksys" it shows on the other machine. According to several information sources the card should be working out of the box on 10.04 but I'm not having any such luck.
<sqwertle> machine. lsusb shows the card*, ndis...*
<Bogus8>  izinucs yes it is outside of the range
<quizme> hi
<zombie_> GmameEUI is the emulator I have that doesn't work on ubuntu 10.10 anybody have any trouble with too?
<quizme> does anybody use the N600 Netgear USB wireless dongle ?
<izinucs> Bogus8: just a though.  might take a look at the logs and see if you can find anything.. also dmesg
<Bogus8> izinucs: one server I have (ubuntu 8.04) is at the .8 address and the new server is on .9
<Bogus8> izinucs: dmesg shows: [88055.406242] r8169: eth0: link up
<Bogus8> [88066.100025] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<zombie_> this is cool
<izinucs> Bogus8: in dmesg you'd have to look the morning after a "change" and see if you can spot when/where the ip was dropped and came back up again..
<Bogus8> izinucs: syslog shows a BUNCH of dhcp request
<Bogus8> what gives?
<izinucs> Bogus8: that's weird.. can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Bogus8> yeah
<zombie_> Where can I find error logs at for ubuntu 10.10
<izinucs> zombie_: typically in /var/log
<amit> is there any game lik econtra in  ubuntu s/w centre ?
<quizme> does anybody here know about networking?
<zombie_> alright okay, so the error like for GmameEUI would be there as well?
<y007ghg7> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<zombie_> Re Asking: GmameEUI error reports will be in dev/logs?
<Bogus8> izinucs: http://pastebin.com/GRTxFq4i
<r000t> What does the $ in the ban do?
<Bogus8> sorry for the delay... my bro-in-law is on the Robot Chicken that is playing tonight and I had to set up the autotune!
<IdleOne> r000t: it forwards the user to $#channel
<zombie_> So people are trying to set bots in here lol
<quizme> guys can u help me get my internet going ?
<quizme> i'm using a dongle
<IdleOne> r000t: you can read more at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<quizme> (distinct from a dingle berry.)
<zombie_> god this is cool
<r000t> I run an IRC network... that little tidbit was just new to me
<zombie_> :X
<r000t> seems useful
<quizme> pretty plz
<zombie_> Is somebody trying to hack into this?
<rww> !exploit > zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_, please see my private message
<bazhang> zombie_, at the moment? no
<rww> zombie_: since you're still here, it's not something to worry about.
<r000t> It's something that makes some routers turn off for a few seconds
<evilpleasure> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<zombie_> I seen it, I was just wondering why people are trying to exploit bot into this irc chat whats the point?
<Bogus8> izinucs: you got my pastebin?
<ardchoille> zombie_: they're toddlers who have nothing better to do
<caffine> so in fedora, to "upgrade" from one release to the next, you have to blow away your system and reinstall. there are other ways of doing it, but that's the way that's "recommended". i found this for ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade  is this the recommended way to move between releases? it looks way too easy, which usually means i'm on the wrong track. :)
<izinucs> Bogus8: yes.. just trying to pastebin mine.. had to kill synaptic and install pastebinit
<zombie_> Yeah.. Sucks people have to do that to such an awesome irc
<sqwertle> I'm trying to setup a linksys WUSB54GSv2 wireless adapter on a 10.04 machine. lsusb shows an entry "Linksys", ndiswrapper says its installed, and modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't show any output. The lsusb on another machine shows a bit more than the "Linksys" it shows on the other machine. According to several information sources the card should be working out of the box on 10.04 but I'm not having any such luck. Anyone have some ideas?
<r000t> Caffine: Ubuntu will let you know when it's time to update to a new version. It's easy. Just click a button and leave it alone.
<Jordan_U> caffine: Yes, that is the recommended way to upgrade.
<Bogus8> izinucs: sorry for the trouble you are going through
<izinucs> Bogus8: check mine out.. http://pastebin.com/VminPeE9
<zombie_> Is there a newer ubuntu above 10.10?
<izinucs> Bogus8: I'm ssh'd into 2 machines
<Bogus8> izinucs: umm.. that can't be it... it has almost nothing in it.
<rww> zombie_: No. The next release is 11.04 in April. Ubuntu releases are every 6 months.
<hylian> r000t, ubuntu will not neccessarily tell you when to update if the version is lts, and you want non lts newest update, but you probably knew that.
<Bogus8> izinucs: do you have a GUI installed on this machine?
<r000t> hylian, yeah... but for his question,..... just nvm I know nothing
<zombie_> sweet I heard talking that ubuntu 9.10 or something is the best is this a true rumor/ fact?
<hylian> r000t, you probably know more than me :)
<izinucs> Bogus8: arg.. yes on the machine that I just pulled the file from.. I can't reach my server right now.. unfortuantely.
<Logan_WP> !natty | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Bogus8> izinucs: yeah, I'm aware of the GUI manager... but I've never had an issue with the interfaces config
<zombie_> I see.. cool man
<izinucs> Bogus8: just a minute.. I'll be irght back
<Bogus8> k
<r000t> So how many channels does Ubuntu have?
<caffine> r000t: Jordan_U: that's way cool that it's so easy. i've been using fedora forever, and it's so annoying to have to skip releases since i don't want to rebuild my machine every six months. i've been thinking about ubuntu, but just finally getting the opportunity to try it without completely disrupting myself. thanks for your help!
<Jordan_U> caffine: You're welcome.
<r000t> The hell? I thought EVERYONE started with Ubuntu!
<homiethesock> lol
<r000t> THEN moved to more advanced distros
<rww> r000t: /msg alis list *ubuntu* and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<caffine> r000t: heh. i've ubuntu didn't exist back then. :)
<r000t> I tried Debian... didn't like how I had to research for half an hour how to make it update!
<hylian> r000t, well, not all of these channels are canonicals/ubuntu's, but there are a lot. i like ##club-ubuntu
<homiethesock> i think i started on redhat
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hylian> i started on overclockix 2.
<r000t> Oh wait we gotta move. OCD op wants everything sorted :p
<homiethesock> oh right, offtopic, anyway....anyone running a maudio sound card in ubuntu 10.10? or any ice1712 card
<izinucs> Bogus8: ok.. got my server back up.. here's a different interfaces file.. http://pastebin.com/vwEXe5Zx
<IdleOne> r000t: I don't appreciate the name calling.
<m0ksha> hi, I'm having trouble getting my display to work properly after installing Lucid on a Toshiba Qosmio laptop.  Can anyone help?
<homiethesock> or have any clue what i might be talking about...
<zombie_> I'm confused...  I looked into the dev folder and I didn't see anything about logs or gamameui ...
<Bogus8> izinucs: basically identical.
<izinucs> Bogus8: yep.. which lead me to think about a hardware issue.. bad nic maybe?
<[thor]> !anybody | homiethesock
<ubottu> homiethesock: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Bogus8> izinucs: possible... brand new mobo... but of course that doesn't rule it out
<zombie_> floodbot1?
<zombie_> what the?
<rww> zombie_: technical issues, I'm working on it.
<izinucs> Bogus8: got a pci card floating around that you can plug in? might take a couple days to test
<zombie_> You must be pretty smart to do all this with a 1307 users asking you stuff all day
<Bogus8> izinucs: yeah... not tonight but definitely got a few nics laying around
<izinucs> Bogus8: unless someone else pipes up it looks like that's the next step.
<homiethesock> ok, my maudio delta 1010lt provides no sound, pulseaudio shows that there IS sound coming through, and turning up all the output channels in either envy24control or alsamixer does nothing
<Bogus8> izinucs: I hear ya
<Bogus8> izinucs: thanks for reaffirming I didn't screw anything up and it is a "fluke"
<MrWatson> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<izinucs> Bogus8: :)
<mouche> anybody heard of a problem with the sound notification popup not showing the lowest and highest volumes? the progress bar is shows isn't at the far left when I turn my volume all the way down
<mouche> but it's an intermittent problem
<homiethesock> and thanks for the help thor, i understand that this is the kind of place where people just show up and dump all their issues out, which is why i try not to get too specific, for the sake of brevity
<sqwertle> I'm trying to setup a linksys WUSB54GSv2 wireless adapter on a 10.04 machine. lsusb shows an entry "Linksys", ndiswrapper says its installed, and modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't show any output. The lsusb on another machine shows a bit more than the "Linksys" it shows on the other machine. According to several information sources the card should be working out of the box on 10.04 but I'm not having any such luck. Anyone have some ideas? my syslog is showing
<sqwertle> this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573327/
<slyrus> is it possible to run the maverick installer using a bluetooth mouse?
<zombie_> is there a command I can use to find errors that have happened lately ?
<Jordan_U> slyrus: If your particular bluetooth adapter and mouse are supported out of the box, yes.
<[thor]> slyrus: it should work when installing from the LiveCD, since it loads the bluetooth toolset
<[thor]> ah.. plus that
<zombie_> hey thor are you from joplin?
<slyrus> hrm... doesn't seem to be, but I guess I can just navigate with the keyboard
<root____> exit
<rww> zombie_: thankfully, we have a lot of ops and helpful people to share the work :)
<[criipt]> zombie_, dmesg?
<[thor]> zombie_: i have no idea what that means, so i will say no.
<m0ksha> hi, I just upgraded my ubuntu to 64-bit, but after restoring the contents of my home folder the permissions make them unaccessible -- how can i fix this?  thanks
<zombie_> sorry
<homiethesock> joplin, mo...
<MoMo> if i'm using a > to redirect but it's only redirecting standard out whats the 2&1> thing to make it also grab standard error?
<homiethesock> so thor, should i make my question as long and specific as possible?
<homiethesock> or do you think that might be a little ridiculous?
<zombie_> I was mainly asking if there was a command line I could use to find errors that have happened latley
<zombie_> I guess there isn't
<MoMo> homiethesock: homie don't play that
<[criipt]> zombie_, Look into /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<Loshki> MoMo: something like: command > file 2>&1
<[criipt]> Use tail command.
<[thor]> homiethesock: i think you covered the bases pretty well; not sure how many people would be qualified to help though.
<hylian> sqwertle, it looks like ubuntu is having a hard time with that device, did you test it on another machine?
<rww> MoMo: command &> filename
<homiethesock> thats exactly why my first question was so brief, lol
<homiethesock> i've been through the standard forum digging
<arlander> Hi
<sqwertle> hylian: works fine on that machine with XP and on my machine with ubuntu
<homiethesock> unfortunately its a very specific issue with multiple causes and fixes that dont work in every case
<y007ghg7> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<MoMo> Loshki: is there a simple way to "read" that 2>&1 .... for instance tar xvf -- i read it like  tar x-tract v-erbosely f-rom file  ....
<hylian> sqwertle, so it is working on a machine with another version of ubuntu? like 10.10?
<[thor]> homiethesock: sometimes the real question is something inane like "how does the volume button work"
<sqwertle> hylian: yes, it should be working after 7.10 out of the box, so I don't know if its a problem with 10.04 specifically
<tripelbaby> ub 10.04 Openoffice word has toolbars over half my page and I cant seem to get rid of them. I'd like an alternative. Abiword is for windows. Any clue?
<dr_Willis_> abiword has poorts for most os's tripebaly
<[thor]> homiethesock: have you tried using alternate audio systems ( JACK for example ) ?
<dr_Willis_> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1520 kB, installed size 4432 kB
<Loshki> MoMo: I usually read 2>&1 as: take 2 (2=stderr) and redirect it into 1 (1=stdout). Does that help?
<hylian> sqwerle, this is a strange request, but can you plug it into another usb port? (i had a strange bug with windows using a device on one port but not the other>)
<homiethesock> yeah jack kind of complicated things but in the end i came out with the same result
<MoMo> Loshki: yes actually it does!  =D
<homiethesock> i gotta turn nick highlighting on
<sqwertle> hylian: already tried several different ones, still having the same problems
<zombie_> I'm in /var/log/ where do you think the error logs are for gmame
<sqwertle> hylian: and lsusb still just says "Linksys" where as on my distro I've got "linksys wusb54gsv2 wireless adapter"
<cwheeler> how can I keep modules for a device from being loaded at boot?
<dr_Willis_> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bragr> So I am trying record video from my webcam using vlc. It asks for a video device and I give it /dev/video0 (which works fine), it then asks for a sound device and I'm not sure what to put.
<bragr> I've seen people online using /dev/dsp but all of those references are  a couple years old and I don't see a /dev/dsp  on my system. I'm on 10.10, any ideas on what device I should user or how to emulate /dev/dsp's functionality? My mic works fine with other applications btw.
<hylian> sqwertle, let me take a look at some info, brb
<homiethesock> [thor]: also, i'm still fairly ignorant to the workings of *nix and the fact that almost all of the software i supposedly needed was already in ubuntu kind of threw me off
<sqwertle> hylian: k, thanks.
<cwheeler> thanks
<Jordan_U> bragr: padsp command
<Jordan_U> bragr: Where command is whatever applications you're trying to run that needs OSS emulation (/dev/dsp).
<Jordan_U> !blacklist | cwheeler
<ubottu> cwheeler: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<hylian> sqwertle, i noticed you mentioned ndiswrapper, did you install the windows driver?
<sqwertle> hylian: yes
<[thor]> homiethesock: unfortunately, the audio systems in linux are a murky mystery.
<bragr> Jordan_U: I've seen that command mentioned but I am not quite sure how to use it with vlc. The man page isn't very enlightening either
<bragr> could you give me a simple example of how to use it?
<hylian> sqwertle, did you plug in the device and test functionality before installing ndiswrapper and the windows driver?
<sqwertle> hylian: for the most part, it wasn't working directly out of the box, I didn't try multiple USB ports but as far as I know no such luck
<MoMo> Loshki: So i'm trying this, however when i try and use it the stderr doesn't go into the file like when i run a succuessful command
<MoMo> echo this_makes_an_error | bash 2>&1 file
<quizme> after you install a driver and reboot, is there anything else you're supposed to do to install a new piece of hardware ?
<Jordan_U> bragr: VLC uses ALSA just fine, so padsp isn't the right choice in this case. But I've never tried to use a mic with VLC so I don't know what should be done.
<Jordan_U> bragr: Is there a reason you want to use VLC rather than a simple purpose built app like Cheeze?
<lulzay> I have an SSD as my win 7 drive. I installed a new HD for ubuntu. Ubuntu seems to install fine [other than some garbled area uptop], but when i do m first reboot after install, it boots into windows. i then went and set the ubuntu hd as primary boot, then it just went to black screen with cursor
<dr_Willis_> Ive see  some guides like for for 'gtk-recordmydesktop' mention a pulse device. If yo run pavchooser and set it up right
<dr_Willis_> I never did figure out how to get record-my desktop to record system sounds  :)
<Loshki> MoMo: sorry, I'm gonna have to refer you to #bash at this point...
<Jordan_U> lulzay: Do you have any other drives? Unfortunately Ubuntu's installer doesn't always install grub to the same drive that it installs the rest of Ubuntu to.
<MoMo> oh yeah lol
<MoMo> thanks Loshki
<dr_Willis_> but the guides did mention just using 'pulse' as the device. and running pavchooser, or  some pav* control tool.
<lulzay> Jordan_U: yes i do. i have 2 2tb storage drives. should i unplug them for ubuntu install?
<quizme> how do i get a USB dongle to show up in ifconfig ?
<maco> dr_Willis_: padevchooser is the name
<Jordan_U> lulzay: If that's most convenient, yes. It's easy to fix without doing that though.
<lulzay> i guess i can try and unplug them, i have my case open
<lulzay> let me go try that
<lulzay> I might be back in 30 minutes :)
<Jordan_U> lulzay: Wait.
<lulzay> yes?
<bragr> Jordan_U: The problem isn't with vlc's sound support, its just that when using its capture from device feature, it demand devices in the form of /dev/foo. Also VLC offers a lot of options in terms of scaling, compression, etc
<Jordan_U> lulzay: It's probably easiest to just try booting from each of the storage drives, as grub will have  been installed to one of your drives, then once Ubuntu is booted run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change what drive grub gets installed to.
<hylian> sqwertle, i have some strange news. i have read conflicting reports on this. most of the reports on errors with this card ended 2006/2007
<hylian> sqwertle, you could try this information page, but it is quite old: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<hylian> anyone else have any suggestions for sqwertle on the linksys wusb54gsv2?
<sqwertle> hylian: thats the tutorial I started with, didnt get me too far
<hylian> sqwertle, the funny thing is, i am not kidding, all error reports end in 2007-8 ish. i can't find anyone recently with your problem... ill look some more
<raviepic3> any application i can use to make password protected folders ?
<Amlan_81> hello! need some help setting up the JSP webroot
<Amlan_81>  tried <Host name="localhost" debug="0" appBase="c:\Inetpub\wwwroot\jsp\" unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true" xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">
<Amlan_81>  but inspite of jsp\ being empty still popping up the tomcat intial page in the browser. ne ideas why this is happening?
<bragr> Amlan_81: I think you are in the wrong place
<hylian> sqwertle, this article points to a usb driver written for ubuntu for devices like yours, give it a shot, native is better... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540942
<hylian> sqwertle, also, this is the link to the driver's community... http://www.jooz.net/rndis/
<hylian> sqwertle, again, though, the last time he updated was in 2008. this device is supposed to work natively now... i would remove ndiswrapper, the windows driver, and try another port, after reboot ofcoarse.
<avalmez> hello folks.  i have a boot issue. basically it doesn't appear that grub is getting written to the mbr by the install process.  any ideas out there?
<stevenfm> hello
<stevenfm> how is everyone
<el_seano> hey, does anybody know where vlc writes its log files?
<dr_Willis_> check  .vlc/
<sqwertle> hylian: how exactly do I go about doing that?
<icedtea> anyone know how to left shift or right shift with bc?
<el_seano> dr_Willis_: I don't have a ~/.vlc, just a ~/.config/vlc
<el_seano> already scoured it, didn't come up with anythingm./
<hylian> sqwertle, after reading yet another post, i found that some of the sys files needed for the ndiswrapper are not present, did you see this data? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/linksys-wusb54gs-494095/
<homiethesock> [thor] may i ask what kind of sound card you have? just out of curiosity
<el_seano> nothing comes up with `sudo find /var/log -name *vlc*` either :/
<hylian> sqwertle, i wouldn't uninstall ndiswrapper, i dont feel secure about some of the advice i saw. i think you still need it.
<waperboy> el_seano, I think that if you haven't specified it, it just writes to stdout
<[thor]> homiethesock: i use a Hercules GTXP7.1 ( pci card with a breakout box )
<arlander> if I remove avahi-daemon from system, will it severely affect anything ?? I dont want any ports to be open
<shcherbak> el_seano: squezze grep in this command to get something
<waperboy> el_seano, do if you start vlc from terminal you should see it
<[thor]> homiethesock: worked out-of-box with default installs
<sqwertle> hylian: dont worry about it, he's going to go with windows for now
<[thor]> homiethesock: ask again
<hylian> dang
<daniel_> how do i force close programs
<el_seano> ah, I guess that works.
 * hylian is listening to soul asylum's "run away train"
<hylian> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<[thor]> daniel_: what is the program you want to kill?
<el_seano> man this is frustrating.  webcam on my netbook used to work out of box, and now it doesn't.
<el_seano> I'm not really sure what's changed.
<daniel_> startup dick creator
<Loshki> icedtea: cheat, use multiply/divide by two?
<homiethesock> [thor] again? we got some soundgeeks in the house now?
<el_seano> I still have /dev/video0, and v4l still symlinks to vidoe0
<[thor]> homiethesock: no idea.. but it's not so soon that it would be considered abuse.
<el_seano> I specified the device name, but it just gives me a "couldn't open device" failure.
<[thor]> daniel_: open a terminal and use the command " ps aux | grep start "
<[thor]> daniel_: you are looking for the processID of the offending program
<daniel_> thank you but i found a thing that goes on the main tool bar that force closes stuff and it worked
<Guest31124> I hope this sounds like a totally stupid question, but how can I increase the screen resolution on 10.10?  There doesn't seem to be the screen-resolution program that was under system-> preferences
<soreau> Guest31124: Its called Monitors now
<Guest31124> soreau, thanks!
<[thor]> daniel_: good to hear. to be thorough however, the command you wanted was "kill -9 <programsProcessID>" so for example if the PID was 1234, the command would be "kill -9 1234"
<CodeWar> how do I launch files from a shell such that the appropriate app is used to launch the file
<CodeWar> something like nautilus -start mods.pdf
<[thor]> normally you would call the appropriate app from the command line
<Fjodor> [thor]: I think he means how to launch the default app for a file type without necessarily know which app is the default...
<Fjodor> No idea, though
<CodeWar> yep
<EvRoot> Hey folks
<venkat> hi
<EvRoot> Came in to see if any body could answer a question that I couldn't answer with google. Does Ubuntu lock the repositories if you haven't installed the security updates?
<Fjodor> EvRoot: How do you mean?
<venkat> can some body help me to open a doc file from command line in linux
<Fjodor> venkat: soffice file.doc
<ardchoille> CodeWar: tyr "gnome-open file"
<ardchoille> s/tyr/try/
<sqwertle> hylian: you still here by any chance?
<venkat> thank you Fjodor, it worked....
<Fjodor> venkat: Glad to hear :-)
<seifried> is there a version of ubuntu suitable for an iMac G4? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G4
<EvRoot> @fjodor:Well doing a sudo apt-get install *whatever* fails when I don't have the latest updates but then works just fine when after I have installed the updates.
<Fjodor> EvRoot: That sounds weird. What error does it give?
<ardchoille> EvRoot: That shouldn't happen, never seen that before
<CodeWar> ardchoille, you rock!!
<[thor]> EvRoot: which security updates are you referring to?
<ardchoille> CodeWar :)
<nRy> can someone help me please? I have two extra hard drives hooked up to my Ubuntu 10.10 server OS system. However each time I reboot the server the drives do not show up in the directory /mnt/...
<Fjodor> !fstab|nRy
<ubottu> nRy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<EvRoot> @fjodor: well normally it is just the "package not found" error. Every single security update since release I think, I'm currently running one machine off a live cd and the second was just installed and has none.
<nRy> someone set this up for me and I can't figure it out right now but need to get these drives to be visable before I can go to sleep
<ardchoille> nRy: you need to add them to your fstab
<h3r0> hi all
<nRy> ubottu: the drives are already formatted, but just do not show up in /mnt after reboot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nRy> how do I do that?
<[thor]> EvRoot: do you mean "sudo apt-get update" ??
<seifried> nry: they won't unless you mount them
<ardchoille> nRy:  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Fjodor> EvRoot: Running off a live CD would explain, as nothing is installed permanently, and apt doesn't know any packages before it has read the repos at least once via sudo apt-get update
<Guest94995> i didnt understand what is the meaning of '{}' ';' in the command of find ./ -name "*.exe" -exec rm '{}' ';'
<Guest94995> can someone help me?
<CodeWar> foreach
<hensem> the mean of '{}' and ';'?
<EvRoot> ahhh ok thanks. Although I did check for updates, doesn't that update the database?
<Fjodor> EvRoot: As for the other, what do you mean "has none"? No updates installed yet, or?
<EvRoot> Yeah no updates installed yet
<Fjodor> EvRoot: Yes, that's what it does, so that sounds weird
<kroms> Anyone know of a good repository for 10.10?  I keep getting issues when it tries to update the update manager.
<hensem> i didnt understand what is the meaning of '{}' ';' in the command of find ./ -name "*.exe" -exec rm '{}' ';'
<Fjodor> EvRoot: Have you tried installing any packages *after* searching for updates on the second box?
<hensem> can someone help me?
<CodeWar> hensem think of {} as the temp variable in which each output of your find goes ... much like the temp in for (temp: list{
<hensem> oh i see for each...
<hensem> but ';'?
<[thor]> EvRoot: you can search your updated cache with "apt-cache search <package>"
<hensem> what is the function of that semicolon?
<Jordan_U> hensem: That signifies the end of the arguments that go with -exec, i.e. the end of the command that should be executed for each file.
<ardchoille> hensem: ";" simply means stop, it can be used between commands such as "echo "h"; echo "hello"
<EvRoot> fjodor: I think I am going to have to log off this machine. The fan appears to be dead and now it is throwing ;
<EvRoot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2
<EvRoot> Segmentation fault
<EvRoot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<EvRoot> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> EvRoot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvRoot> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Fjodor> EvRoot: Sounds nasty
<hensem> oh thank you CodeWar, Jordan_U and ardchoille :)
<kroms> Anyone here use 10.10?
<PsyOpGuy> kroms, I am
<kroms> PsyOpGuy, I am getting an error when running updates on 10.10.  Gives me failed to fetch ppa.launchpad.net, but I don't believe I added this rep.  Is there an update for this or an easy way to fix it? I just want to be sure that I have all of the current updates.
<Jordan_U> hensem: You're welcome.
 * sadkjh12812e s
<PsyOpGuy> I'm not familiar with that repository, someone else is probably better to ask :( sorry
<sqwertle> I'm having problems getting a WUSB54GSv2 wireless card setup in ubuntu 10.04. ndiswrapper initially showed the driver installed and the hardware present, but ndiswrapper -l is now just hanging, and my wireless doesn't work
<daniel_> hey would anyone help me install ubuntu 10.10 to my dell inspiron 1300 with windows 2000 im having trouble
<meowsus> A friend gave me her Windows Vista machine which was loaded with viruses to fix. I'm trying to backup her home folder onto an external drive into multi-part archives (with rar) but i keep getting, pretty generic, "Error Input/Output" messages. This happens regardless of the compression method or if i just try to copy the files to the external drive.
<meowsus> Any idea why that might be happening? Is it a drive failure issue? Is there a way i can get more information on the error
<Fjodor> meowsus: Do those errors pertain to the internal or the external disk?
<Fjodor> meowsus: And yes, it's normally indicative of a hard drive failure
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: which device gives the errors and when?
<cipher__> Say i have 0 = 5000(.9)^t; i cannot use logarithms since 0 is outside its domain, and even if i approximate 0 to be say, .000001 i am still confused on how to set it up. I realize this is completely OT but if you can help please feel free to PM me (i am using ubuntu to calculate it :D )
<kroms> Fjodor, does vista also have the "user security" issue with copying them from linux?  I know windows 7 has that when you try to access another drive with windows 7 on it.
<kroms> Fjodor, you have to give "access" or type in your password to make sure you have access to the system/user files.
<meowsus> It seems to be coming from the Internal drive, the drive i'm backing up... but it literally says "Error Input/Output"
<red2kic> Using Windows alone is a security risk. IMO. :)
<Fjodor> kroms: I can't imagine, but I don't know since I haven't used windows sine 1998...
<kroms> Fjodor,  LOL
<meowsus> I'm pretty sure it's stopping on the same file. When i use the "Compress" GUI it gives me the option to Skip, but i don't want to "Skip All" for fear it will skip too many files
<meowsus> There's also 45.8GB so i don't want to sit here and hit "Okay" for every exception.
<cipher__> bah i will go calculate it on debian
<[thor]> meowsus: winrar's "skip" will only skip one file at a time
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: you may need to put it in a windows system and convent it to a non-dynamic partition
<meowsus> Yeah
<Fjodor> meowsus: Ok, well, it is normally indicative of a hard drive failure, but as kroms possibly alluded to, there may be something else, though I can't imagine it. does dmesg|tail say something?
<meowsus> Fjodor, let me see
<sqwertle> any idea why my lsusb would be freezing?
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: why is there no data backup by the user?
<Fjodor> meowsus: And don't paste the output here except for, possibly one indicative line ;-)
<kroms> Anyone have a recommendation on a website that will assist with learning Linux CLI?  I'm a bit new to ubuntu, and would love to dive right into the Command Line.
<meowsus> ActionParsnip, why ask that? Some people just don't use their computers right
<ActionParsnip> sqwertle: dodgy usb port or usb device usually
<Syria> Hi, where should I install Zimbra mail client? i mean in which folder?
<meowsus> Fjodor, don't worry... I found "end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 400775877" then "Buffer O/O error on device sda2, logical block 50086744"
<homiethesock> kroms: google "linux command line tutorial"
<kroms> ty
<homiethesock> and you'll be so deep in tuts you wont know where to begin
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: well they have learned the value of backups
<meowsus> ActionParsnip, too true
<meowsus> ... if theres something i can't do.
<[thor]> Syria: did you download an installation .exe? a .deb? are you using the apt-get or Softwar center?
<Fjodor> meowsus: The internal drive, in other words, and it does look like drive failure to me. 2 secs...
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: make sure the partitions aren't dynamic
<meowsus> I'm also running Ubuntu off a 16GB thumb drive to be able to access it at all.
<Syria> [thor]:  There is a file called install.pl
<meowsus> ActionParsnip, the Windows parition? I'll check it out, but i'm pretty sure they're non expanding.
<meowsus> It's an OEM Dell install with no recovery partition.
<sqwertle> ActionPasnip: it was working a bit ago, until I installed a driver via ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: the more standard the partition is the better
<Fjodor> meowsus: ddrescue might be of some help as may clonezilla...
<homiethesock> why do i have no clue about dynamic partitions
<Syria> [thor]: There is a file called install.pl
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: datarecovery pro works well to
<Syria> [thor]: I can choose the installation location but I don't know where it should be.
<[thor]> Syria: i'm sorry, i was looking at apt-get, and then zimba's own website for clues.
<meowsus> Fjodor, hm... ddrescue might be just what i'm looking for, thank you
<ActionParsnip> sqwertle: got the latest bios? Tried failsafe bios settings or set it to usb legacy?
<Fjodor> meowsus: Well, good luck at any rate...
<Syria> [thor]:  Its okay, thnx.
<[thor]> Syria: you are installing the mail server?
<meowsus> Fjodor, thanks, i have a feeling i'll need it.
<meowsus> ActionParsnip, the Windows application?
<Syria> [thor]:  No, Just the mail client.
<Fjodor> meowsus: Indeed :-S
<sqwertle> ActionParsnip: as far as I know its the latest, sa far as the rest of it not sure how to do that
<homiethesock> shouldnt apt-get handle that just fine?
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: we use it at work :-)
<meowsus> Poor ActionParsnip, must have gotten scared that he blew his Windows cover.
<[thor]> Syria: maybe http://wiki.zimbra.com/index.php?title=Zimbra_Desktop_2 will help
<Syria> [thor]:  Thank you very much, I will read it.
<Syria> [thor]: What is the default installation path in ubuntu linux?
<nomad99> meowsus: testdisk might be of use
<homiethesock> syria: usr/bin/ is generally used
<Syria> [thor]:  Thnx again.
<homiethesock> do you know how to use apt-get syria?
<[thor]> Syria: i don't think there is a restriction on where you put it, as long as there is ample disk space. a safe place might be /usr/bin/ however the installation might drop several files/folders and i'm not certain how that in /usr/bin
<[thor]> homiethesock: the program isn't on the repos
<meowsus> nomad99, good call!
<homiethesock> oh word
<homiethesock> sorry
<daniel_> hello im having problems getting ubuntu on my ispiron 1300 it keeps saying no bootable devices missing opeating system
<Fjodor> [thor], Syria: A good place to put files installed outside of apt is in /usr/local...
<Fjodor> daniel_: first, go into bios and make sure that it's set to boot from hd...
<daniel_> i have tried both a cd and a thumb drive the cd keeps saying its blank and the thumb drive is showing the files jsut not installing it
<daniel_> ok
<Fjodor> daniel_: and/or usb or cd
<alex_> how much is "professional" ubuntu support? and does it suck much much less than Red Hat?
<Fjodor> daniel_: Secondly, how did you put the install files on the thumb drive?
<aurilliance> How can I use mv to move a long list of files into one directory?
<daniel_> the instrutions on the official website
<Fjodor> daniel_: Ok, strange, then, but then do have a look in the bios and make sure that it can boot from usb
<alex_> cool.
<Jordan_U> aurilliance: Where is the list coming from / how is it formatted?
<Fjodor> aurilliance: Meaning that the files are in several different dirs now?
<alex_> Ubuntu "professional" training assumes you already know everything and don't need to take the course. but you pay someone anyways http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions <------ assessment survey
<aurilliance> Jordan_U, Fjodor nope, they're all in the same directory. I'm just typing each name one by one.
<aurilliance> Eg "mv this that one the other file.js file.html file.whatever"
<Fjodor> aurilliance:  from that dir, do mv * other_dir
<daniel_> Fjodor, it has on the list of boot sequences it has 1 usb storage device 2 cd dvd cdrw drive 3 internal hdd 4 onbouard nic 5 diskette drive
<aurilliance> Fjodor, with mv, is the last directory you pass in used as the destination directory then? THat's what I'm not sure about.
<Fjodor> aurilliance: Exactly
<aurilliance> And I can't do *, because there are some files I don't want moved int he current dir.
<aurilliance> Fjodor, ok.
<Mr_Midnight> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/new-cool-list-linux.html
<Fjodor> daniel_: Strange that it doesn't boot from the thumb drive, then. You *are* sure that you used the startup disk creator?
<aurilliance> THanks all. Worked a charm
<bazhang> Mr_Midnight, dont paste here
<[thor]> fuck
<[thor]> sorry
<Raj007> a good IDENT daemon would be?
<daniel_> Fjodor, yes i just remforated it and now im about to redo the process
<Fjodor> [thor]: Wassup?
<[thor]> i just used that install.pl and it erased every file in /usr/bin/
<Fjodor> daniel_: Do report back then. I'm not sure what else can cause it :-(
<Fjodor> [thor]: Ouch :-S
<Fjodor> [thor]: Didn't follow above, though, where is that script from?
<daniel_> Fjodor, have any idea why the cd keeps showing up blank after i use the instrutions and it says success on the program i write it with
<Syria> [thor]:  i have installed it in the usr/bin folder but I have i can't access the application icon on my desktop, i think its  a permissions thing.
<Fjodor> daniel_: Not really, I'm afraid. Sounds weird as well...
<[thor]> Fjodor: a mailer client from the company's page
<tripelbaby> ub 10.04 Openoffice word has toolbars over half my page and I cant seem to get rid of them. I'd like an alternative. Abiword is for windows. Any clue?
<[thor]> Fjodor: bash is gone, but i can get a prompt with CTRL-ALT-F1
<Fjodor> [thor]: Ok, that's unfortunate :-(
<daniel_> Fjodor, u think the comp is just &*(*(& up or is there a way to do it?
<Jordan_U> tripelbaby: Abiword is available for linux as well.
<[thor]> Fjodor: /usr/bin/python is gone.. so nothing is loading properly
<Fjodor> daniel_: There is always a way, but it would be hard for me to assist without being there physically :-(
<Fjodor> daniel_: Also, I need to get ready for uni soon...
<Fjodor> [thor]: I feel for you :-(
<daniel_> Fjodor, i have team viewer 6
<Fjodor> [thor]: hopefully, you have your /home on a separate partition?
<Syria> [thor]: did this happen after executing  install.pl for zimbra mail client?
<[thor]> there is no undo for this is there? my gui and everything is still working, xchat is running.. but i have a feelign that as soon as i reboot, it's all going south
<Fjodor> daniel_: Wouldn't do much good for bios settings and boot, would it?
<[thor]> Syria: yeah
<Syria> [thor]:  I had the same stupid issue!!!
<[thor]> Fjodor: /home/ is on a separate drive
<daniel_> Fjodor, well it would let u make the startupdisc with this computer
<[thor]> Syria: i think the technical term for the state of our /usr/bin folders is FUBAR
<Fjodor> daniel_: Well, I wonder why it didn't work in the first place, but the program has a limited set of options, so I don't think that'll make a lot of difference
<daniel_> yeh i guess
<Syria> [thor]:  Next time execute the file user-install.pl only.
<Fjodor> [thor]: I think your most time-effective course of action is a reinstall, I'm afraid, then :-(
<[thor]> Fjodor: do you think copying the /usr/bin folder from the LiveCD would get the basics back and running?
<daniel_> Fjodor, well thanks for helping :D \
<Fjodor> [thor]: Possibly
<Fjodor> daniel_: Np and good luck
<Fjodor> [thor]: Once you try that, you should also look into if apt has some facilities for checking up on the state of installed packages and correcting
<daniel_> Fjodor, omg i got it to work i used a diff thumb drive maybe the other one just was bad idk why though i still use it to hold movies and wacth them on my xbox
<[thor]> Syria: what i should have done was specify /usr/bin/mailerclient instead of /usr/bin
<Fjodor> daniel_: Good to hear! But perhaps you should look into retiring it ;-)
<[thor]> Fjodor: unfortunately apt requires python
<Fjodor> [thor]: I meant *after* copying from the live CD ;-)
<[thor]> ahh true true
<[thor]> well, no time like the present.. now to find a liveCD
<Fjodor> [thor]: As for specifying, that's partially why it's a good idea to do things outside of apt in /usr/local/ ;-)
<[thor]> :D
<Fjodor> You would still have destroyed /usr/local/bin but it wouldn't have touched your base system...
<kroms> Anyone have a "recommended" repo for 10.10 updates?  I don't think im getting all of the appropriate updates for ubuntu
<Fjodor> [thor]: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg331775.html
<[thor]> Fjodor: chromium is gone
<Fjodor> kroms: Check System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<d9500> kroms: ubuntu generally only updates a small selection of software, plus gives security updates, between releases. you can enable backports to get some newer software, and there's ppa's for a lot more of it.
<tripelb> I tried that "control alt F1" and had to do a hard reboot to get back. -- I thought, oh a cool way to get a cli.  -- Please tell me, what did I do? How come I could not get back to the gui? Could I have?
<stuart> I have an interesting problem and would greatly appreciate help...my situation is described at this http://superuser.com/questions/185484/straight-to-grub-prompt-on-boot
<Fjodor> [thor]: Well, use ff then. This is for after you copy over from the live CD
<[thor]> tripelb: CTRL-ALT-F7
<d9500> tripelb: alt+f7
<stuart> however, the solution described there isn't working for me...
<d9500> no need to add ctrl if you're already on a vt
<kroms> d9500, is there some that you recommend?  Where can I read up on this?
<[thor]> tripelb: 1 thru 6 will give you prompts, 7 the gui
<d9500> kroms: what are you looking to get more updates for? jsust a web browser? music player? your whole graphics stack?
<Fjodor> [thor]: Basically, it's how to make a list of all installed packages and use that to reinstall all packages. This should bring your /usr/bin up to full speed again
<tripelb> I did control alt F1 -- aer you saying that alt F7 is the way to get out of it? d9500 [thor] --- what do you call what I got to?  I logged in and exited. that didnt help, lol.
<kroms> d9500, Graphics card drivers, perhaps new synaptics drivers, and I honestly don't know what else I should have updated for ubuntu.
<Fjodor> kroms: Look at my post above and check the tab called Updates
<kroms> Like, my trackpad is a bit sketchy when using ubuntu, very shaky etc.
<[thor]> tripelb: ctrl-alt-F7 from the CTRL-ALT-F1 ( tty1 virtual terminal ) will take you to tty7 ( where the gui is ).
<kroms> Fjodor, is that within the Update Manager?
<[thor]> triplebaby: switching back from tty1 after logging in will not log that session out
<Fjodor> Nope, it's the menu in the top panel. System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Fjodor> kroms: ^
<[thor]> triplebaby: you can always go back to it and resume whatever it was you were doing
<kroms> Fjodor, I'm in that section, but there's no option for Software Sources.
<d9500> tripelb: ok, ubuntu effectively has 7 different screens you can work on. that's not an exact or technicially correct description, but it'll do for purposes of uderstanding how ctrl+alt+F1-7 work. screens 1-6 are called Vts (virtual termina,lls i think) and screen 7 is your graphical session (xorg). if you hit ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2, f3, etc) it will move the view on your monitor to the corresponding VT. to get back to the graphical session, alt+f7 to get bac
<d9500> k to screen 7.
<Fjodor> kroms: That's weird... 2 sec
<kroms> Fjodor,  yeah :(
<d9500> kroms: xorg-edgers ppa on lauchpad for new graphics card drivers if you use open source drivers. if you use binary drivers thougugh, be careful, b/c xorg-edgers is dev. packages. they break the programming interface often enough that sometimes binary only drivers don't work for a while.
<kroms> ah :(
<kroms> perhaps I'll just leave it alone for a while then.  If it's working, don't "fix" it. haha
<Fjodor> kroms: Sorry if it sounds like a stupid question, but you didn't go into the Applications menu by mistake, right?
<triplebaby> [thor], I'll remember to try the other F's "next time"
<[thor]> triplebaby: try it right now :D i know it will work
<kroms> Fjodor,  yeah, System > Admin > Nothing there for "Software Sources" unfortunately.
<d9500> kroms: no, scratch that. be careful anyway. those packages can and sometimes do break even a stable, open source only graphics stack.
<Fjodor> kroms: Very strange. 2 sec
<Fjodor> kroms: Try gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<kroms> what does that do?
<Fjodor> kroms: It's the launch command for that menu entry on my system
<kroms> Ah, gotcha.
<kroms> Now that I see this, this option area is within the "Update Manager"  > "Settings"
<kroms> and then "Ubuntu Software" tab.
<kroms> It's not its own client.
<Syria> what is the network discovery ? enabled or disabled how to?
<Fjodor> kroms: How do you mean? Also, have a look in the Updates tab
<kroms> Fjodor, the only way to get to this screen (the one you linked me to) is to go to System > Updates Manager > Settings > "Ubuntu Software" tab
<stuart> Any suggestions on my grub problem?  I suspect that someone better versed in linux can help pretty quickly...
<kroms> and the Update manager says "Package was updated 144 days ago".  This is what is worrying me. haha
<Fjodor> kroms: Hmmm, ok, that's weird, but at least you're there...
<kroms> Fjodor, yes, thank you! :)
<Fjodor> Under the Updates tab, what does it say for automatic update?
<Fjodor> kroms: ^
<kroms> Fjodor, only ones checked are "Check for updates _daily_.  Also, only notify about updates.
<Fjodor> kroms: then the 144 days sound strange
<kroms> Fjodor, release Upgrade - set to Normal Releases.  and Ubuntu Updates are set to - "Important security updates" "recommended updates".  But the Pre-released is unchecked, and unsupported is unchecked as well.
<inckie> how can i change which monitor is primary and secondary?
<Fjodor> kroms: well, I have all checked and don't have any problems, but your mileage may vary. At any rate, you should click "check now" in the normal update manager window soon and perhaps google for "update manager" daily check problem
<Fjodor> kroms: Or something like that
<kroms> Fjodor, Yeah, the only thing I can think of that could be causing the issue is that I get errors with launchpad ppa's int he system.
<Fjodor> kroms: Ah, yes, that problem. Look under the tab Other Software
<tony_mahoon> hey guys i can ssh from within my lan, but not over the net. any ideas what is causing this?
<kroms> Is there a way to find updated links to them?
<Fjodor> kroms: Identify which of them is troublesome (by checking for updates) and uncheck those. Then tell me which ones are troublesome
<kroms> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/titheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<kroms> and W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/titheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<ddd> tony_mahoon, check r firewall
<Fjodor> kroms: Never heard of that one. What does it do?
<kroms> Fjodor,  No clue. ha.
<Fjodor> kroms: What is Equinox?
<kroms> Fjodor, Just googled it, assuming it's a theme ppa
<tony_mahoon> ddd: so there'll be nothing by default on ubuntu that blocks external access to ssh?
<Fjodor> kroms: Do you need/use it?
<kroms> Fjodor, I may have installed it a while ago, I'll go ahead and remove them from the list.
<dr_Willis_> you may ned to set up port forwarding on the router to get ssh through
<Fjodor> That would be my recommendation
<Fjodor> kroms: ^
<kroms> Fjodor,  thank you for your help. :)  much appreciated.
<Fjodor> kroms: My pleasure :-)
<ddd> tony_mahoon, are you behind nat/router if yes then check that firewall config
<Fjodor> kroms: I would imagine that that specific ppa hasn't been updated for a while and doesn't include anything for maverick...
<ddd> tony_mahoon, btw u mean u can ssh from ur box to internet right?
<homiethesock> i'm having lack-of-sound issues my my maudio delta 1010lt soundcard in ubuntu 1010, any recording geeks in the house familiar with ice1712 cards and their issues?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<kroms> Fjodor, gotcha.  Any software you can recommend that you couldn't love without?
<juk> !1010
<juk> 1010
<Fjodor> kroms: Well, I am a man of habit, so I actually use Mozilla Seamonkey (the successor to the outphased Mozilla Suite) for browsing and mail/usenet. Other than that, I think I'm pretty normal wrt software ;-)
<kroms> Fjodor, wrt?
<Fjodor> kroms: With Regards To ;-)
<stuart> problem: after update of ubuntu 10.04, starting my computer results in a grub prompt instead of a menu or just loading ubuntu...why?
<kroms> Fjodor, ah gotcha. :)   okay.  Trying to keep myself using linux and getting more familiar with the command line, and trying to migrate as much as possible.
<Fjodor> stuart: 2 sec
<Fjodor> kroms: Always a good idea :-)
<stuart> k
<[thor]> Fjodor: !! oh man! i just checked my /var/cache/apt/archives.. and all the packages are there!
<Fjodor> [thor]: Great :-)
<[thor]> one step closer
<Fjodor> stuart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485072 may explain the "just booting" which I assume is your way of saying not showing a menu...
<Fjodor> stuart: As for a grub prompt, try googling grub2 rootdelay or something
<[thor]> Fjodor: now my challenge is installing .deb packages without dpkg
<asdfgh> What is differences between Debian and Ubuntu server
<Fjodor> [thor]: In other words, you didn't find a live CD?
<casts> heh. pro tip: don't.
<stuart> right now I follow the initial directions at http://superuser.com/questions/185484/straight-to-grub-prompt-on-boot to boot the OS...I am sure this means there is some problem with my grub.cfg or the default grub file...thoughts?
<[thor]> Fjodor: well, i can boot to an Edubuntu 10.10 :/ but how can i tell dpkg that i want to install the package on my main install, and not in the LiveCD temporary install ( to RAMdisk, i suppose )
<d9500> stuart: what are you looking to accomplish?
<stuart> my computer goes to a grub prompt when it starts, i just want it load the most recent kernel and boot
<stuart> i don't have a dual boot or anything complicated, so i don't understand what has gone awry
<casts> [thor]: man chroot
<[thor]> casts: ok.. i'll do that once i can run man :D
<[thor]> casts: i assume it is changing my designated root folder?
<d9500> stuart: by grub prompt, you mean a menu that has various versions of the kernel listed, like "Ubuntu Linux 2.6.35" and "Ubuntu Linux 2.6.35 (recovery mode)"?
<stuart> no, no OS is listed...it looks like this "grub>"
<d9500> stuart: so you can't boot past that?
<Fjodor> [thor]: Well, you can mount your root folder and copy over, then reboot and follow my link. That's what I would do
<[thor]> Fjodor: here goes nothing..
<[thor]> bbl, i hope
<nRy> I am trying to run: sudo mkdir mnt/sdd    but I am getting the message   mkdir: cannot create directory `mnt/sdd': Read-only file system
<nRy> can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong
<stuart> i have to type in "set root=(hd0,1)", "probe (hd0,1) -a" to get the UUID, "linux /boot/vmlin...", "initrd /boot/ini...", and so on...that is how i boot now
<stuart> rather tedious and unpleasant, so I would love to fix this
<Fjodor> nRy: Are you on a live CD?
<may_psu> Hello everybody! When does it start, Ubuntu Developer Week!
<d9500> stuart: tried supergrubdisk or supergrub2disk? i think those can repair a borked grub install
<akzfowl> i think it starts in 3-4 hours
<nRy> Fjodor: no it is a full install of server 10.10 with Desktop GUI installed on top
<nRy> but I am running this command through SSH
<stuart> i haven't used supergrubdisk because it has too many menus and I don't know which set of conditions is actually what I want...
<ontherun> hey, how do I change the location of my close,minimize and maximize buttons
<ontherun> to the same as windows?
<may_psu> Thanks akzfowl. I am excited.
<ontherun> it's getting to me
<koodough> ontherun: what window manager are you using?
<d9500> stuart: i had that same problem once. i just picked options until i found the one that did what i wanted. then once i was booted in, did sudo grub-install on the hard drive sda, then sudo update-grub. that fixed it, and I got a regular grub menu next boot
<Fjodor> nRy: Well, it complains that the fs you are on is read-only. I note that you said mkdir mnt/sdd and not mkdir /mnt/sdd so is your current working dir on some read-only meadia?
<ontherun> im just default
<ontherun> i just installed 10.10
<koodough> ontherun: if its gnome its in the gnome setting manager. hold while I boot up ubunut
<nRy> Fjodor: Can you offer any advice?
<ontherun> thanks!
<nRy> just saw your response :-)
<asdfgh> What is differences between Debian and Ubuntu server?
<Fjodor> nRy: What does pwd say?
<zombie_> I'm have too much trouble
<zombie_> having
<nRy> Fjodor: it just tells me my current dir
<stuart> k, does supergrubdisk work with grub2, or are there any tips for that, cause my experience with supergrubdisk is with grub...not grub2
<Fjodor> nRy: Which is?
<nRy> /home/user
<Fjodor> nRy: Any idea why that is suddenly read-only?
<nRy> if I try sudo mkdir /mnt/sdd then I get the same result
<d9500> stuart: you need supergrub2disk for that
<nRy> nope not sure
<nRy> maybe I need to be root?
<zombie_> I can't find any logs for gmameui and I can't install sdlmame or xmame, I read gmameui can't run without sdlmame and everything keeps making login out.  I'm so confused why my programs keep sending me to login screen I'm really getting frustrated with ubuntu
<d9500> stuart: before you burn the iso to a cd, download vbox and boot from the iso image. if you can tell me the menu options i might be able to remember the one I used.
<Fjodor> nRy: Well, you *did* put sudo in front and also, the complaint was that it was read-only. Perhaps you have had some sort of fs failure that prompted the partition to be remounted read-only?
<oxodesign> hi
<koodough> ontherun: do you have a configuration editor
<ontherun> im not sure
<oxodesign> where does Postfix store the logfiles in ubuntu?
<ontherun> how do i know?
<Ph03b3> Good Morning.
<zombie_> My head is on fire from trying this is like its not possible to run mame
<greppy> oxodesign: /var/log
<koodough> Mine is in the menu
<Ph03b3> I'm having a little problem with my xchat.
<koodough> ontherun: says "Configuration Editor"
<ontherun> I'm looking
<Ph03b3> I don't know how to turn off the auto connect and joing to freenode and this channel.
<nRy> Fjodor: I am not sure. I do know that my developer is doing some work with Puppet on this server and there are a bunch of items in the /mnt dir that I think are related to a Puppet run
<nRy> any thoughts on why that might cause the /mnt dir to be read-only? Does Puppet do that while it is running?
<zombie_> Does anybody have a clue why my software when I run it I get sent back to the login screen
<oxodesign> greppy: under what name? Or how can I check in my configuration what path it use or if it is enabled?
<ontherun> koodough: under preferences?
<koodough> ontherun: also you can type "gconf-editor" in terminal
<greppy> oxodesign: by default it will use syslog, so look in /var/log/mail.log, /var/log/mail.err, /var/log/mail.* etc
<zombie_> I think this has made me sick
<zombie_> ...
<ontherun> koodough: im in
<ontherun> now what?
<casts> zombie_: could run it under strace, or gdb
<koodough> ontherun: Sweet now go to apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<oxodesign> greppy: under the log directory I dont have any file that starts with mail.*!
<pwnzrlolz> offtopic
<ontherun> koodough: yes
<Fjodor> nRy: I don't know what Puppet is and frankly, I'm running out of time, but check your logs for fs failures because I can't see why / or /home/user should be read-only in any other cases
<ontherun> im there
<tap-out> i get this error when i ping from windows 7 to my vm ubuntu server destination host unreachable
<koodough> ontherun: do what you want with it
<zombie_> I did this command mame& and I get the login screen
<tap-out> i get this error when i ping from windows 7 to my vm ubuntu server 	"destination host unreachable"
<zombie_> I can't do anything
<ontherun> it just says close,minimize,maximize:
<ontherun> how do I make it fix to the right hand side
<ontherun> of the window
<koodough> ontherun: yeah now you can change the order so0o0....
<zombie_> Any ideas whats wrong?  Could this be a hardware driver problem
<juk> !theme | ontherun
<ubottu> ontherun: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<d9500> Ph03b3: click XChat on the menu bar and click enetwork List. Find the network Xchat is auto connecting to, and click the button labeled "edit." Uncheck the box for auto connect at startup.Close edit window with "close" button.Close netwotk list with "close" button. Restart Xchat.
<koodough> :maximize,minimize,close
<ontherun> oh... I wanted them fixed to the right hand side
<ontherun> not the order
<ontherun> well the order too
<juk> ontherun: you dont have to ;)
<koodough> ontherun: but thats gross :P
<ontherun> haha
<ontherun> but ive spent 10years doing it this way
<Ph03b3> d9500, I've done that, but the xchat never had the connect on startup checked, it just does it.
<koodough> ontherun: notice where the : colon is
<tap-out> destination host unreachable ?
<ontherun> yeah
<Ph03b3> If I right click on the channel I can also select auto-join on connect, but it's always been doing that.
<ontherun> juk: what do you mean
<d9500> Ph03b3: and you're using ubuntu? i've never seen the stock xchat package do that.
<Ph03b3> I am.
<ontherun> I don''t have to
<Ph03b3> I think I'm using the newest ubuntu.
<pwnzrlolz> Does anyone here use netbeans for python?
<ontherun> :D
<ontherun> I fixed it
<Ph03b3> d9500, I figured I try out auto connecting to Freenode like you said, and after that it connected me to two freenodes.
<ontherun> Thanks koodough!
<ontherun> it was all in the :
<koodough> ontherun: NP!! Kudos to me
<Ph03b3> at which point I decided I might as well just ask.
<ontherun> :)
<d9500> Ph03b3: well, you can always delete the freenode entry entirely from the xchat menu then add it back manually. it's irc.freenode.net if you need the address to use.
<sacarlson> how could you use Xinerama to send the secound like right screen to be displayed on another systems xserver screen?  and how could you add more than 2 screens?
<d9500> no entry means nothing to auto connect to, and hopefully when you create the new entry it'll be better behaved
<asdfgh> What are differences between Debian and Ubuntu server?
<Ph03b3> d9500, Alright, I'll try that now. Although that probably won't work, it seems that the freenode that autoconnects is saved outside of the server list or something.
<Ph03b3> Seeing as I had already changed the settings for the freenode autoconnect and they didn't take.
<greppy> !debian | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<KucukMubasir> hi, what does -y do here? sudo apt-get -y install packageName
<redbox> phoenixsampras: If you live in US, use chat.us.freenode.net :)
<koodough> sacarlson: know there is a way but the free way is harder
<sacarlson> asdfgh: not much difference debian just runs slightly older more stable versions
<_jesse_> KucukMubasir: man apt-get
<redbox> KucukMubasir: --yes
<sacarlson> koodough: I'm poor
<casts> Ph03b3: some, crazy people, just edit the programs configuration files
<koodough> sacarlson: me2 I'm looking now
<sacarlson> koodough: with lots of free time
<asdfgh> greppy: thanks
<sacarlson> koodough: this is some of what I have found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<KucukMubasir> redbox: thanks. and what does it do? kind of forcing installation or something else?
<Ph03b3> Oh, I would if I knew how. I'm going to restart the programm now and see if deleting the network changed anything.
<KucukMubasir> ok, found it
<casts> Ph03b3: it may not be as hard as you think
<KucukMubasir> thanks _jesse_and redbox
<Ph03b3> d9500, looks like I'll need to change the programm files.
<redbox> KucukMubasir: "man apt-get" or use Ubuntu Software Center if you don't want to use time to read it. It skip the Yes/No confirmation prompt.
<nRy> Fjodor: `sudo mount -a` worked
<KucukMubasir> thanks a lot redbox :)
<Fjodor> nRy: Good to hear :-)
<nRy> that is all it took
<nRy> thanks
<koodough> sacarlson: what your looking for is called multiseat
<sacarlson> koodough: but this works for a system with like two video cards on a single computer,  I have two computers that I want one to be the master and the other just to server one of the displays of xinerama,  and later want many systems to server many screens
<nRy> just wanted to let you know the solution and I am saving for my notes. My developer came online so I was able to ask him
<casts> you have a developer?!
<koodough> sacarlson: have you heard of synergy?
<koodough> I use it alot
<sacarlson> koodough: I want a panoramic view created from many screens that are on many systems,
<sacarlson> koodough: yes I run quicksynergy
<KucukMubasir> I think I need to add some sources to /etc/apt/sources.list to be able to install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk , right?
<bazhang> !partner | KucukMubasir
<ubottu> KucukMubasir: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<redbox> !java | KucukMubasir
<ubottu> KucukMubasir: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<koodough> sacarlson: I not quiet sure what you want. Have you looked into a KVM
<sacarlson> koodough: but that just makes for two screens that I have control from one keyboard mouse
<juk> i have installed kvm modules, but i still dont have /dev/kvm :(
<sacarlson> koodough: like viewed like this but using many systems instead of a single box with many video cards http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<casts> juk: did you load the modules
<d9500> Ph03b3: I've never tried editing the config files before. I did check and AFAIK, there's nothing in /etc. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548231 explains where the possibly useful files to edit me be located.
<sacarlson> koodough: no kvm is that all I need to search?
<koodough> sacarlson: Ah! screen recycler
<Ph03b3> /home/rebecca/.gnome2/accels/xchat-gnome
<Ph03b3> /home/rebecca/.xchat2
<Ph03b3> /home/rebecca/.xchat2/notify.conf
<Ph03b3> /home/rebecca/.xchat2/downloads
<Ph03b3> /home/rebecca/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<FloodBot2> Ph03b3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ph03b3> /home/rebecca/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Ubuntu Server-#gfw.log
<koodough> sacarlson: http://www.screenrecycler.com/ScreenRecycler.html like this!?!?
<juk> casts: yes, i install qemu-kvm and it builded and load automatically, but qemu still would complain /dev/kvm not found
<Fjodor> nRy: Well, I just thought that there must be some reason it was read-only in the first place, so do investigate
<Ph03b3> d9500, Looking up.
<koodough> sacarlson: Xdmx check it out
<KucukMubasir> do you recommend openjava or the proprietary one?
<d9500> Ph03b3: seems like you found the directoryalready. servlist.conf would be the first i'd look at
<KucukMubasir> openJDK*
<sacarlson> koodough: kvm all I get with a search is Kernel Based Virtual Machine,  and the screenrecycler page isn't coming up from my isp
<joljam> what does tcpdump data mean?
<KucukMubasir> !openjdk
<Ph03b3> Ok.
<koodough> sacarlson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOzRCBGDVaE goto 6:30
<KucukMubasir> joljam: it dumps the data on your port 80
<KucukMubasir> so that you can trace the packages
<redbox> KucukMubasir: Do you need it or you're just installing it because you figure you might need it? I don't have java installed and so far, I don't see much of java websites.
<KucukMubasir> or monitor*
<d9500> Ph03b3: can you pastebin the portion of that file that shows the freenode entry or entries? i'd like to compare it to mine
<nRy> Fjodor: not really sure
<Ph03b3> d9500, Alright.
<KucukMubasir> I need it because I am installing RubyMine to ubuntu, which requires java
<sacarlson> koodough: this might be what I need http://dmx.sourceforge.net/
<koodough> sacarlson: Yeah
<d9500> Ph03b3: on and if you use a password, edit it out before pastebinning it! that file stores passwords in plaintext.
<redbox> KucukMubasir: Use jdk -- I'd suggest that.
<d9500> oh and*
<KucukMubasir> thanks redbox
<Fjodor> nRy: Usually, it is caused by fs errors, so look for such, then consider rebooting to have it run fsck...
<sacarlson> koodough: ya this xdmx is perfect so If I can get that to work on ubuntu
<Ph03b3> d9500, Actually, seeing as I deleted the freenode server before restarting the programm, there is no entry for that.
<koodough> sacarlson: cool, I'm looking into it myself
<Ph03b3> There is one for ubuntu though.
<mehdi> how can i user scp with resume?
<koodough> sacarlson: it would be useful for the setup I have http://cl.ly/2H0A0K113J3Q1c1b3428
<Ph03b3> d9500, http://pastebin.com/wiVKkWay
<zombie_> Hmm not much help
<zombie_> Just got kicked
<zombie_> I guess I'll go else where I'm not wanted here
<gartral> ok, I managed oo trap myself under a rock. i can't boot and login with gdm cause of an ICEauthority issue, meaning i can't get online and i think i pinned the problem down too the fact that i may have accidentally set the wrong permissions too my config when cloneing my /home/user dir between installs.I need a command too make all the data in my /home/user dir mine again.
<casts> juk: and what does sed -n '/^flags/ {p;q}' /proc/cpuinfo say?
<Ph03b3> d9500, Alright, that one was autoconnecting. perhaps it can reroute me to this channel?
<Fjodor> gartral: sudo chown username:usergroup -R /home/userdir
<juk> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr> cast
<Fjodor> gartral: usergroup is usually the same as username
<gartral> Fjodor: i knew that. thank you, but now i need a Pen! brb
<santi> buenos días
<Fjodor> gartral: -R possibly goes before username:userdir - I can't remember, so man chown is in order ;-)
<mehdi> can some1 tell me wat this means ? then use rsync in the form of
<mehdi> rsync --partial file_to_transfer user@remotehost:/path/remote_file
<casts> juk: you need hardware virtualization extensions [enabled] to use kvm
<koodough> mehdi: do you have a question about the partial?
<casts> juk: what is that, an old P4?
<mehdi> no i have question about scp
<gartral> Fjodor: i'll be back in 2 minutes if it work, 4 otherwise.
<koodough> mehdi: fill me in
<mehdi> well i search for scp in order to resume my aborted download and found that
<Fjodor> gartral: Hopefully not more. I'll get dressed but then it's off to uni for me
<koodough> rsync is can act like ssh file transfer
<mehdi> @koodough  so how am i supposed to use it i dont understand that
<koodough> so0o that means you don't use scp but instead you use rsync
<juk> casts: ah, my bios is uncooperative with ubuntu i did enabled this as well as write protection, but check-bios-nx keeps warning me that cpu lacking feature
<koodough> mehdi: its easy as scp… in some ways send me your scp command
<casts> juk: what is your CPU?
<mehdi> @koodough let me tell u at first
<casts> juk: grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo|head -n1
<oxodesign> Hi by default is Postfix logging enabled ? If so can someone pls hlp me telling me where I can find that log file?
<Ph03b3> d9500, Seems that it was autoconnecting to the ubuntu network.
<Ph03b3> Thanks for the help.
<juk> casts: ah, model name: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<juk> casts: http://pastebin.com/RD5YtvEj
<d9500> Ph03b3: you're welcome, but I'd say you pretty much figured it out for yourself. all I did was point you to a config file.
<mehdi> @koodough i dl sth through scp and i got disconnected and i dont want to dl frm start
<mehdi> @koodough but how does scp do that ? it dl from start
<Ph03b3> Well, Goodbye!
<casts> juk: right, so an old P4. no KVM for you, either upgrade or switch virtualization technologies
<koodough> mehdi: well I'm not sure scp can resume, but rsync can
<juk> casts: :|
<koodough> mehdi: so if your trying to resume something now! umm I'm not sure
<mehdi> @koodough well how can i use rsync ?
<juk> casts: qemu still works though ;)
<koodough> mehdi: ok send me and example of your scp command
<sacarlson> koodough: ya I just looked at that youtube that looks almost perfect other than not haveing setup propriatary drivers but it's a good start
<Fjodor> koodough: mehdi: lftp to an sftp:// (same as scp uses) url can also resume...
<casts> juk: and is hell slow.
<no_mind> how do I check the ident response sent by client
<casts> juk:  what are you wanting to virtualize?
<austinium> i am trying to find which group a user belongs to by looking at /etc/passwd, i noticed that many group names are followed by 3 commas...why???
<casts> austinium: why don't you just use 'groups $USER'
<sacarlson> koodough: I note that it is using Xinerama to combine the displays also
<juk> casts: well, i was folowing coreboot tutorial on patching motherboard...
<koodough> sacarlson: yup yup. I got that done already
<austinium> i am trying to change the ownerships of file from root:root to user:user
<austinium> now i need to find out what goes into the second user (in user:user)
<Anthraxium> austinium, just as it says
<Anthraxium> username:group
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: i am limping back to life
<Anthraxium> aka
<noobie25> can anyone confirm if apache's website is down?   i'm not sure if its a routing problem on my end.
<Anthraxium> username:username
<mehdi> @koodough scp -P port  user@server:/path/to/Filename . this is my file wich downloaded half
<bviktor> noobie25, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<mehdi> so i want to get other half
<austinium> is it possible that the user might have changed username:group from username:username to username:somethingelse ??
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: most functionality has been returned but i get a wierd error in apt-get after using dpgk to install all the removed debs
<casts> austinium: ahh. ok. so run getent passwd $USER, and use those two colon eperated numbers
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Which is?
<austinium> i was working on this - > cut -d: -f1-5 /etc/passwd | grep $USER
<casts> austinium: wow, that sucks
<austinium> thats when i noticed that the group names have ,,, at the end
<[[thor]]> http://pastebin.com/veLpmWAt
<joljam> KucukMubasir: understood. Thankyou
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: And I gather that you didn't follow http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg331775.html ?
<austinium> casts: why do you say that?
<gartral> Fjodor: no-go. I'm thinking the iceauth got corupted, when i boot, a very basic gdm popup comes up and says "problem with configuration server "/usr/lib/libconfig2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with error code 256""
<casts> austinium: what if the user name is 'r'
<casts> austinium: how about i suggest something
<koodough> mehdi: hold on one moment
<Fjodor> gartral: Try moving .ICEauthority to .ICEauthority.bak to have it regenerated
<austinium> casts: sure, pls do
<mobius2> anyone know how long / if   eff.org has been down?
<casts> austinium: chown $USER:$(id -g $USER) file
<gartral> Fjodor: did that long before i joined the channel..
<mobius2> just gives me a sick feeling to see that site go down
<austinium> thanks, so this gets the gid for $USER
<austinium> ?
<casts> no, it installs a remote shell on your computer
<Fjodor> gartral: Sorry, I'm out of ideas and time, then :-(
<koodough> rsync --partial -e ssh koo@example.com:~/DATA /tmp
<austinium> hehe
<mehdi> @koodough i think i get it somehow
<gartral> growl
<koodough> mehdi: rsync --partial -e ssh koo@example.com:~/DATA /tmp also check out http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-rsync-transfer-mirror-files-directories.html
<gartral> reloading ubuntu on a cr-48 is a pain
<triplebaby> I want to chat with someone who has no phone, over the computer. What can we use?
<austinium> Thank you casts
<triplebaby> I want to chat with someone who has no phone, over the computer. What can we use? (not skype)
<casts> gtalk
<gartral> triplebaby: google talk/voice is great
<Fjodor> gartral: Well, try googling the error, then?
<triplebaby> ok gartral
<Kaleidomorph> Doesn't loading Linux onto a cr-48 defeat the whole purpose of having it shipped to you to test the ChromeOS?
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: try sudo touch /usr/bin/update-menus and try again?
<dr_Willis_> You cant even buy a CR-48 yet can you?
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: that guide is basically doing everything i did but with --reinstall instead of install
<[[thor]]> kk
<Kaleidomorph> They only ship them out for testing purposes at the moment.
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Which is the way to go, because apt still thinks the packages are installed and hence won't reinstall packages with no newer versions yet
<ubuntu> SALUT
<Fjodor> !fr|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubuntu> hello
<Fjodor> !ask|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> hello
<Fjodor> ubuntu: Sorry, just giving you the basics. No offense meant :-)
<ubuntu> ok i'm new here
<ubuntu> so ineed help
<Fjodor> ubuntu: In which case you just ask the question and see if anyone can answer. For my own part, I need to finish with [[thor]] in order to get to uni, but good luck :-)
<Fjodor> ubuntu: And welcome to the channel :-)
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: don't worry too much about me :D worst case scenario is i have to dl/burn a new 10.10 .iso and reinstall from scratch.. /home/ is safe :D
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Good to hear, but I hate to leave things unresolved. Did you try the touch thing and retrying?
<[[thor]]> i did the touch.. but i am actually waiting for the steps from that page to finish ( packages like alien-arena are making this take a while )
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Oki, but that means, at least, that it got further?
<[[thor]]> i might have to do it all again
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Well, do consider doing it with --reinstall, but does it mean that it got further?
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: each apt-get install sequence that pops up for the packages in the list give the same error
<abhinav_singh> what is the difference between date  "+%W" and date  "+%V" ...both are giving me same answer
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: it keeps going on to the next one, however.. and i hope that once this alien-arena finishes downloading and starts its own installation, the touch will have an effect
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Ok, so that was already going when you touch'ed?
<jink> abhinav_singh: man strftime
<jink> abhinav_singh: It's subtle.
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: yes, but it seems to have had an effect!
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Great :-)
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: i'll do it again, but i'm going to remove those alien-arena packs from the list hehehe
<llutz_> abhinav_singh: man date
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Hehe, good call :-)
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: reading the 'man touch'... am i to assume that when i touched the non-existant folder/file it was created?
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Indeed. It creates and empty file if the target is non-existant and updates the timestamp if it's already there
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: i have to cause massive carnage on my system more often; i am learning so many new things
<Fjodor> *an
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: It *is* a good way to learn - just not on production machines, though ;-)
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: But if you *really* want to learn, consider building a (B)LFS system at one point in time ;-)
<mondi> anyone can help?
<Fjodor> !ask|mondi
<ubottu> mondi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mondi> i cant open computer from places menu?
<llutz_> Fjodor: guys blindly following the lfs-manuals won't learn anything usefull, except reading
<Fjodor> llutz_: True, to some extent. I believe that at least a little will rub off, but it *does* help, of course, if you already have a good grasp on the basics...
<mehdi> does anyone know about program called QUERY.EXE?
<rwentzel> whats the command to find out what flavor of ubuntu we are using liek kbuntu ebuntu etc
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: on second thought, i think i will edit the packs file and remove everything below where it started working correctly.. i am only in the Cs now
<llutz_> mehdi: unlikely a ubuntu/linux program
<rumpe1> rwentzel, lsb_release -a
<bazhang> rwentzel, lsb -release -a
<rwentzel> ty
<bazhang> whoops _
<mondi> bazhang, can u help me with as issue opening computer from places menu?
<mehdi> @llutz_  wat do u mean exactly? u mean im in the wrong channel?
<bazhang> mondi, what happens instead
<gartral> Fjodor: i found something i thing should help, but it's way old.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306 post 10 on page 1
<rwentzel> wierd says lsb is not a command
<mondi> it just saying wait and nothing happens
<llutz_> mehdi:if that was your real question, yes you are wrong here
<mondi> not exactly wait but a window saying starting computer and then it closes
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: That's probably a good idea, then ;-)
<bazhang> mondi, you want to browse a share? use nautilus?
<mondi> its the same with any disk
<mehdi> @llutz_ no that wasnt my real question im looking for that program in linux
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: i am now getting a similar error for cmake-data
<bazhang> mehdi, exe?
<llutz_> mehdi: could be helpful to explain what that program does
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: pastebin?
<mehdi> no deb or tar.bz
<mehdi> @llutz_ well  it does this Get your [ISP] TFTP server IP address
<mondi> or else it will just show a blank screen.
<Fjodor> gartral: Seems like it might help, yes. Do give it a try :-)
<mondi> its kindda stuck and after a while it wud say its not responding
<llutz_> !punp | mehdi look at this or search for bootp
<llutz_> !pump | mehdi look at this or search for bootp
<mondi> yeah i am using nautilus
<Fjodor> gartral: As for the warnings, I don't see how changing owner to the user owning the user home dir could be a bad idea, except, of course, if it follows symlinks, which there must be a flag to prevent. Hadn't thought of that, though, so I'm sorry for that
<llutz_> grrr, no pump in ubuntu...
<llutz_> mehdi: apt-cache search bootp          should give you some related stuff
<mehdi> @llutz_  there is one in repo should i install that?
<llutz_> !info pump
<ubottu> pump (source: pump): BOOTP and DHCP client for automatic IP configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.24-7 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 116 kB
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: http://pastebin.com/hcPDLsW6
<gartral> Fjodor: oh obviously, but i ran ls-l /home/user and it returned -------- all the way down the LOOOOOONG list
<Prinler> sup sup
<kachingo> hi, is it possible to disable some lanes on my pcie x16 bus such that it runs at x8, x4, x1 etc?
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: should resolve itself when xemacs21 is installed, so perhaps your idea of editing the list is too broad...
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: just remove alien-arena i think..
<Fjodor> gartral: Ok, that *is* bad, because that means that there are no permissions at all on the files :-S
<mondi> bazhang, what should i do
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: I think that's the safest
<amit> any CONTRA like game in ubuntu?
<mondi> Fjodor, do u mind helping me ?
<[[thor]]> amit: you mean a platform shooter?
<[[thor]]> amit: Abuse is a classic
<gartral> Fjodor: Ubuntu doesn't like me.. this marks the third time in 2 years Ubuntu has dropped perms on a drive... on seperate computers with seperate technologies...
<amit> ok i will try
<[[thor]]> amit: just browse through the Software Center
<Fjodor> mondi: Well, I have seen your description, and I have no ideas. Also, I need to get going soon. Sorry, but stick around and ask again at, say, half-hourly intervals, leaving time for new people to come online and not seeming like you are flooding...
<amit> ok any game like counter strike not alien arena?
<mehdi> how can i get to my modem setup on browser?
<mondi> thats alright
<[[thor]]> amit: most of the games have decent descriptions, as well as screenshots
<[[thor]]> amit: Warsow <3
<Fjodor> gartral: That *is* weird indeed - I've never seen it, and I have been using Linux since 1998, Ubuntu since 2005...
<[[thor]]> amit: also AssaultCube for more classic CS looking game
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Shouldn't that be Warsaw? Isn't that the spelling for the city, at least?
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: nope.. warsow
<Fjodor> *the English spelling
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: And ok, just wondered. I never play, so I didn't know it ;-)
<gartral> Fjodor: heh, i'm sure it's something i'm doing, but i can't say what.
<javahorn> StFS:
<javahorn> StFS: sorry
<amit> ok guys last any game like need for speed (NFS)
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: it's a cel-shaded FPS, with an emphasis on jumping/etc.. your speed increases with consecutive jumps, you can wall-jump, and you can turn and shoot while in the air without affecting your trajectory.
<gartral> javahorn: you're name sounds like an interesting drink..
<javahorn> anyone please suggest, why brightness has gone down , very down after successful installation, though it was quite OKAY last nite, quite normal.
<Fjodor> gartral: Annoying none the less, but I have no idea what could cause it. Do you use some sort of really weird fs or something?
<javahorn> gartral: never try
<llutz_> gartral: are you installing some odd stuff with bin- or sh-installers?
<javahorn> gartral: :0
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: i use it sometimes to try to put load on the machine.. by running a 256 bot deathmatch :D
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Hehe, ok :-)
<gartral> llutz_: no.. but I keep my home backed up on an encrypted ex2 flash drive...
<javahorn> for system brightness/illumination , any guidance?
<mondi> !ask nautilus not responding
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gargoyle> Morning. Do I need to open a firewall port to let apt get keys from keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<fairuz> anyone know about dma fuctions ? =)
<Fjodor> mondi: the exclamation mark commands are for the bot ubottu. When I issue the following command, it responds with the result of it's command for the keyword "ask" to you:
<Fjodor> !ask|mondi
<ubottu> mondi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fjodor> That's how that works.
<mondi> thanks
<fairuz> Hi, I need help regarding using dma_map_single() function
<rohit64> Which was the kernel version in the Ubuntu 9.04 ???
<gartral> amit: not that are as polished, but there are racing games. check out speed dreams and torcs
<fairuz> rohit
<Fjodor> mondi: When you want to ask something, just do so, prefereably on one line, and see if anyone responds. As I said, I have no idea, and possibly no one has right now, but try asking at half-hourly intervals or something. At least that's what I do, but if someone responds here that that's wrong, take their advice ;-)
<fairuz> type uname -r in your shell
<fairuz> that should tell you the kernel version
<rohit64> fairuz, I'm not having that OS on my sys. now.
<gartral> I shall return
<fairuz> i think it's kernel 2.6.28-11
<fairuz> (I think)
<rohit64> fairuz, k
<Fjodor> And fairuz: Thanks for taking a person's call, but try to prefix it with his or her nickname on each line. Incidentally, your three first responses could have gone on one line ;-)
<stuart> i need help repairing my grub2...after ubuntu 10.04 update powering on my laptop gives me a grub prompt (i.e. "grub>")...ideas?
<fairuz> Fjodor: ok thanks (i'm new to this chat thing)
<Fjodor> gartral: I might AFK when you return, though
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: this is working out very well.
<Fjodor> fairuz: Well, even better then, that you are already starting to help others. Just wanted to give you a little advice about it :-)
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: Glad to hear :-)
<mondi> Fjodor, do u mind helping me with my issue, i am running kernel 2.6.38-5-generic and i cant browse any of my disk though i can see them from the disk utility
<anshul> ????
<Fjodor> mondi: Hmmm, as I said, I'm not sure what the problem might be, but running a .38-kernel, are you on maverick or natty?
<[[thor]]> Fjodor: two more errors encountered.. but i am into the Gs
<mondi> natty
<Fjodor> !natty|mondi
<ubottu> mondi: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Fjodor> mondi: ;-)
<mondi> thanks
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: heading in the right direction, then :-)
<kachingo> is it possible to modify pci-e bus speed?
<Fjodor> mondi: Np :-)
<gudmund> Im using an netbook with Xubuntu, and wonder who uses less resources of gnome-do or synapse...
<[[thor]]> gudmund: you can test with 'top'
<Amithiel> morning guys. noob question, lets suppose i mark "maverick backports" and "pre release updates" on synaptic. then i install everything. And since my system is goog and stable, can i uncheck them again? the idea is staying this  way and not taking the risk of getting a messy update. or will i be forced to "downgrade" the changes? sorry if my english is not very understanding
<stuart> i can get a proper grub menu with kernels listed using supergrub2disk, but I would like a solution that doesn't require a boot disk...suggestions?
<Fjodor> Amithiel: You shouldn't be forced to downgrade as far as I know, but you might miss important updates...
<dashka> hi how to extract DMG file
<gudmund> thor: how do i check with top?
<Fjodor> dashka: dmg files are for OSX, right?
<dashka> yes
<dashka> i need to extract software for linux
<Fjodor> dashka: Well, software in a dmg file would normally not run under Linux...
<Amithiel> Fjodor, i see. you know, lets suppos i have the version  1.5 unstable of a program. and its working good, then they pre-release the version 1.6 and tis bugged now. but then the version 1.7 becomne oficial and hits the main updates. by having those 2 checks unmarked, i'm gonna get only the official one, right?
<[[thor]]> gudmund: run top and then invoke gnome-do :D
<Fjodor> Amithiel: As a general rule, new version steps like that are deferred to distribution upgrades, except for in the backports repo...
<Amithiel> ohsix, ok. then i guess i'll check both pre-release and backports =D
<Amithiel> thanks for the info
<gudmund> [[thor]], that dont give me anything :P haha I'll try to google
<stuart> so, anyone know much about grub2?
<dashka> how to install mac
<dashka> in linux
<Fjodor> Amithiel: My pleasure
<llutz_> dashka: use virtualbox, vmware
<Fjodor> stuart: Googling for it atm
<[[thor]]> gudmund: if it isn't showing up i the top list, it is probably a non-issue heh
<llutz_> dashka: but thats illegal and off-topic here
<Fjodor> dashka: Indeed. Running software for osx directly in linux is not, as far as i know, possible
<stuart> Fjodor: thanks
<dashka> how to ok
<bazhang> dashka, you dont
<gudmund> [[thor]], i dont understand how to use top.
<dashka> what
<zhuaxia> hello
<christina> i dont understand how to use natty ?
<christina> after install errors
<llutz_> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<bazhang> christina, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<Fjodor> dashka: You can't. You *can* install OSX to a virtual machine, but that is probably illegal, and you won't get any help here anyway
<[[thor]]> gudmund: run it in a big terminal window; column headers you are looking for are likely CPU, and MEM, and COMMAND
<dashka> i just want to make double boot. one linux and one macx.
<dashka> for fun
<[[thor]]> gudmund: it is like the process explorer of winblows tradition, but in sexy textmode
<Fjodor> dashka: Well, as it is probably illegal, and it's about OSX anyway, you won't get any help here
<[[thor]]> gudmund: http://uppix.net/9/9/5/e5dae6f502f7258a42a1c37d0715e.png  <-- a shot of my highly customised top, running on a transparent terminal
<gudmund> [[thor]], haha nice :P i really don't get the terminal fetish, dough. i just use it for installing software
<straces> ok
<stuart> so, what does dr. google have to say?
<Fjodor> stuart: What is the output of sudo update-grub? Please paste to pastebin
<[[thor]]> gudmund: System > Administrator > System Monitor will give you a slick GUI for browsing resource use
<gudmund> [[thor]], Thank you ;) thats more my taste
<stuart> done it several times already...Generating grub.cfg ...
<stuart> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic
<stuart> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic
<stuart> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-27-generic
<stuart> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-27-generic
<FloodBot2> stuart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> stuart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stuart> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<anaska> hi all
<anaska> hi all
<anaska> hi all
<FloodBot1> anaska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[[thor]]> !hi | anaska
<rycrostud> Apologies if this question shuold be posted in #java.  I am struggling to set my root users java CLASSPATH variable.  What is the correct way to do this?  It is already in /etc/environment but echo $CLASSPATH as root outputs nothing.
<rycrostud> This in ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic
<bill_> hello does anyone know how to get my wireless card working if it evan has one i have a dell inspiron 1300
<mah454> Hello
<amit> i have made partition but i don't know how to mount it as m unable to use that space without mounting
<amit> help me
<mah454> I can not open launchpad.net in firefox !
<amit> ny 1 to help?
<tristan3199us> i need help with my webcam CN0316-S30C-OV061-VA-R02.02.02.. wont work just shows <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=684ufc" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.tinypic.com/684ufc.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<Pumpkin-> rycrostud: it depends a little in what context you are talking about. Are you meaning using sudo for root, is it something running from roots crontab, is it something else ?
<triplebaby> what's a substitute for MA-word (besides open office)
<amit> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Fjodor> triplebaby: LibreOffice? AbiWord? KWord?
<rycrostud> Pumpkin - yes I'll be logged in as a regular user and then using sudo to run the Java executable.
<bill_> hello does anyone know how to get my wireless card working if it evan has one i have a dell inspiron 1300
<mah454> I can not open launchpad.net in firefox ! why ?
<rycrostud> Pumpkin - but I might also need to do it logged in as root
<triplebaby> thanks Fjodor
<Fjodor> triplebaby: Np :-)
<amit> i want to mount my partition but i don't know how to do this help me!
<Fjodor> amit: Look at the link that ubottu gave you
<amit> k
<[[thor]]> !partition | amit
<ubottu> amit: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<tristan3199us>  i need help with my webcam CN0316-S30C-OV061-VA-R02.02.02.. wont work just shows.. http://i51.tinypic.com/684ufc.jpg
<tristan3199us> where do i look for help..
<amit> thanx all
<[[thor]]> tristan3199us: have you used "cheese"
<tristan3199us> that screen shot is what i see in cheese
<[[thor]]> tristan3199us: well at least you know it sees the device. without a webcam detected it will give you an error
<[[thor]]> tristan3199us: http://uppix.net/9/6/c/57b57fbfc28eb48d9480f21c38846.png an error like that
<tristan3199us> [[thor]]: yes
<amit> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nijabo> Anyone know where I can find the auto-hide for AWN?
<iamaregee2> hey how can i add open in terminal option to right click menu as it is in KDE .. i am using LUCID LYNX...
<dashka> how to play warcracf
<robin0800> iamaregee2, ubuntu-tweak can set this
<dashka> in linux
<greppy> dashka: use wine
<dashka> i tried but is not working
<iamaregee2> u tried installing WOW over wine  ?
<iamaregee2> if so i'll suggest copy installed wow files from a windows based system then run the executable file frm wine..
<tristan3199us> [[thor]]: give up on me??
<dashka> ok i will
<tristan3199us> even my rythmbox and vlc have no audio... whats going on..
<tristan3199us> webcam no camera. no streaming like youtube
<ElectricPrism> Hey Everyone, I"m graphic card shopping on NewEgg, and I'm wondering if ATI or NVidia is more compatible with Ubuntu & Other Distros
<edwardteach> ElectricPrism,  nvidia would be my choice for ubuntu!
<edwardteach> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ElectricPrism> edwardteach: got any reccomendations for a card between 100-200$ Nvidia? I'm guessing the 460s are a good make
<waperboy> <*)))>{
<thomas___> I have a Lenovo T410 running Ubuntu 10.10 in a docking station and would like to connect two Dell U2410 monitors, the graphic card is a nvidia NVS 4100M for which I have the latest drivers from nvidia installed. Unfortunately it does not work to connect two monitors, the systems crashes when loading X... Does anyone have the same problem with nvidia binary drivers?
<edwardteach> ElectricPrism,  i think any card with good opengl support is going to be a good card..
<OchoZero9> I'm on kubuntu, I don't know if it matters, but I'm having troubles with my bluetooth keyboard
<deteego> would someone be able to send me the default list of locales
<deteego> that ubuntu uses?
<jatt> depends on the installation
<nash_> hey hi jackhello
<OchoZero9> it stops responding within 3-10 minutes of idle
<jatt> en_US.utf8 should do tho
<OchoZero9> sometimes one key will wake it up, sometimes various taps
<ElectricPrism> edwardteach: Cool, I think Im sold on the EVGA 460 with OpenGL 4 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130591
<ElectricPrism> thanks man
<deteego> jatt: I remember ubuntu's default locale list having a lot more then just en_US.utf8
<jatt> right, but why do you need more?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, how can i find out what package a file belongs to ?  want to install smbmount, but the package name seems to be different
<Fjodor> ghoulsblade: apt-file is your friend
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Fjodor> ghoulsblade: sudo aptitude install apt-file
<Fjodor> ghoulsblade: erUSUL's idea might be better - didn't know it
<Fjodor> [[thor]]: How are we coming along?
<TheSarge> I need an Op.
<ghoulsblade> aptitude install didn't work as the package name is different, apt-file : no matching command,   but dpkg -S smbmount    worked, thanks =)   package name is smbfs
<TheSarge> wtf
<ghoulsblade> sorry, was at talk before you joined
<ghoulsblade> i'd suggest asking your question rather than asking for a person here, only opped is the bot.  probably best to see topic for official contact
<llutz_> dokg -S   only works on already installed packages
<llutz_> dpkg*
<Fjodor> llutz_: Are you sure?
<ghoulsblade> hmm, luckily i had it installed on one pc already, only needed the package name for a different pc.   is there a command to search not-installed packages as well ?
<Fjodor> llutz_, ghoulsblade: Yes, apt-file. 2 sec
<llutz_> Fjodor: i am, apt-file search to search ALL available packages, even not installed ones
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: you can ask ubottu here ;P
<llutz_> Fjodor: man dpkg
<ghoulsblade> ah ok, it's just not installed by default  like apt-get, apt-cache etc ^^
<erUSUL> !find stdio.h
<ubottu> File stdio.h found in avr-libc, clanlib-doc, codeblocks-dev, dietlibc-dev, elks-libc, fp-docs, frama-c-base, gcc-mingw32, gcc-snapshot, gnulib (and 53 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=stdio.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Fjodor> llutz_: I just wondered since it worked for ghoulsblade, but then again, that was indeed becaise it was installed
<ghoulsblade> !find smbmount
<ubottu> File smbmount found in manpages-zh, smbfs
<tsimpson> erUSUL: C headers are in libc6-dev
<ghoulsblade> nifty, me likes
<juk> !find ibus.h
<ubottu> Found: ibus-hangul
<erUSUL> tsimpson: it was for a demostration; but thnaks anyway :)
<Fjodor> ghoulsblade: sudo aptitude install apt-file
<tsimpson> erUSUL: sorry, not really paying much attention
<erUSUL> tsimpson: nothing to be sorry about
<sniperjo_> im trying to open up a webpage and take a screenshot of it. I do this using vncserver and chromium-browser and scrot. It works, but for some reason, chromium-browser wont maximise to the full screen size, specified by : vncserver :11 -geometry 800x600
<zombie_> An unhandlable error occured
<zombie_> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<zombie_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zombie_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 779, in simulate
<zombie_>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<zombie_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 958, in _simulate_helper
<zombie_>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<zombie_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<FloodBot1> zombie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sniperjo_> any ideas?
<Fjodor> !pastebin|zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Error404NotFound> any suggestion to fix crappy fonts in netbeans: http://imagebin.org/140324
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573398/
<sniperjo_> i get something like this http://imagebin.org/140325
<zombie_> I dunno what happened
<Fjodor> zombie_: You might try to find the ttf-mscorefonts-install deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives and run sudo dpkg -i with it as an argument...
<ox3a> Just downloaded a ebook .epub formate. Which software do i need to install please?
<zombie_> Im confused already
<_ProGammer> does Intel® GMA X4500 supported in Ubuntu ?
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ok, open a terminal and write ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-install*
<erUSUL> Error404NotFound: are you sure you are using sun's java? what does « java -version » says ?
<Fjodor> zombie_: No need to paste the output, just tell me if it lists a file or says that there aren't any
<Error404NotFound> erUSUL: Its sun's Java, just changed from openjdk
<wangxile> 大家好
<red> heya
<erUSUL> Error404NotFound: you used « sudo update-alternatives --config java  » ? good
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<red> Im testing Empathy for the first, time I put my MSN and Facebook credentials in but getting Network error
<_ProGammer> any help ?
<Error404NotFound> erUSUL: ya
<red> what happened with that comma, whoops :)
<wangxile> 我是新手
<Fjodor> !ask|_ProGrammer
<ubottu> _ProGrammer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jatt> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ox3a> !epub
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-fonts
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-fonts does not exist in maverick
<zombie_> ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-install: No such file or directory
<wangxile> thanks
<stianhj> _ProGammer, yes.. I am using Intel GMA X4500 on an Ubuntu laptop right now
<zombie_> Should I format ?  Because I can't install anything...
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ok, does sudo apt-get download ttf-mscorefonts-installer give an error or not?
<_ProGammer> stianhj, what is you resolution ?
<zombie_> E: Invalid operation download
<_ProGammer> stianhj,  are you able to use two monitor as well ?
<stianhj> _ProGammer, my laptops resolution is 1280x800.. and I'm using an external monitor with 1920x1200 right now
<stianhj> _ProGammer, yes
<Fjodor> zombie_: You may, btw., be running out of space. Please post the output of df -h to pastebin
<Fjodor> zombie_: And ok, 2 sec
<erUSUL> Error404NotFound: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=719076 << they comment on passing -J-Dswing.aatext=true -J-Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=on to java
<_ProGammer> stianhj, what about Special Effects, like beryl or so... ?
<zombie_> kk
<Error404NotFound> erUSUL: ran form commandline with these args, no use...
<erUSUL> Error404NotFound: :/
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573405/
<stianhj> _ProGammer, beryl is old. compiz works fine.. expose, show all windows, and all that jazz
<Error404NotFound> erUSUL: exactly, thats what my face look like since an hour :P
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573405/
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ok, you are fine on space. Hmmm, try sudo aptitude download ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead
<Fjodor> zombie_: If there is an error, paste it to pastebin
<zombie_> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<zombie_> zombie@zombie-P8656S-ABA-S5000J-NA310:~$  sudo aptitude download ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead
<zombie_> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Fjodor> zombie_: Now, that's weird. Sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Fjodor> zombie_: And careful with those multi-line pastes to the channel. That's what pastebin is for
<sniperjo_> for some reason my browser thinks fullscreen is smaller than it actually is, any ideas? http://imagebin.org/140325
<zombie_> kk sry
<bazhang> Fjodor, aptitude needs to be installed
<Fjodor> zombie_: Just saying...
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573408/
<zombie_> its cool
<Fjodor> bazhang: Indeed, but I thought it was standard
<EDocToor> Hi everyone... I have a Duel Booting PC and after I upgraded two months ago... the Ubuntu crashes ( I get to the desktop, but no icons) is there a edit that will start ubuntu in standard video so that this can be corrected?
<EDocToor> *edit on the grep
<EDocToor> Boot
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ah, sorry, sudo is *not* with a capital s :-$
<Rexodus> no command is...
<Fjodor> Rexodus: No normal ones, no. I must have capitalized since I began a sentence with it
<zombie_> seems to be doing something now
<zombie_> Its trying to get me to agree and It won't allow me to press ok.  ???
<Fjodor> Just press y
<bazhang> zombie_, hit tab
<zombie_> ^_^
<Fjodor> bazhang: Ah, again, I can't remember ever having to *install* aptitude, so there...
<zombie_> theres a bit of downloading going on.. Is this going to fix my issue?
<Fjodor> zombie_: What we are trying to do here is to download the package that apt-daemon complained about not being able to find the file for...
<zombie_> Well, I was trying to install a few things and I kept getting this error that I posted before but it seems to be doing something
<Fjodor> zombie_: Then we try again to install it and then we see about any other files, since you said that you couldn't install anything, which strikes me as odd
<zombie_> Let me test I'll brb
<zombie_> Its working now
<Fjodor> zombie_: All of it, or just the sudo aptitude download thing?
<zombie_> Thanks for that help, I'm a long time windows xp user that just switched to ubuntu 10.10
<bill_> hey does anyone know why it says my wireless is not on
<bill_> it wont conect to wifi at all
<thatguywhodroppe> bill_: router?
<zombie_> Just tested the store downloads work now
<Fjodor> zombie_: No prob - it's what this channel is here for :-)
<poopop> Hi
<zombie_> I have one other issue too
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ok, let's hear it
<zombie_> I'll type about it in paste
<poopop> i have basic linux question , don't know where to ask
<thatguywhodroppe> poopop: ask here, or #linux
<Fjodor> zombie_: Well, explanations are fine here, it's just multi-line output from commands that need pastebin ;-)
<bill_> fjodor, hey u helped me eailer i got the os working but i cant conect to wifi im tetherd to my droid right now and want to free my laptop from my phone
<ox3a> how can i view the epub document please?
<poopop> i would like to know that how to grep new line using grep command ,for example i have file name test.txt which has two line containing List: <data> and List: <data>
<Fjodor> bill_: Well, there may be a number of reasons, but first of all, paste the output of lshw to pastebin and give me the link
<bill_> Fjodor, what? do what sorry im have no idea how to do taht
<Fjodor> bill_: I'll have ubottu give you a link to a service where one may post text, and which gives you a link in return where people may see that text. What I want you to do is open a terminal window, enter the command "lshw" without the quotes and copy/paste the output into the service at said link
<Fjodor> !pastebin|bill_
<ubottu> bill_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<basilic> .j #domogik
<edwardteach> poopop, grep "info the only appers on line "  file.txt
<bill_> Fjodor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/573413/
<Mohamed> hey
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573414/
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573414/
<Fjodor> bill_: Ok, from what you pasted, it seems that your computer doesn't know that it has a wireless card. Is there a switch or and Fn-<somekey> combination for turning wireless on and off?
<EDocToor> Hi everyone... I have a Duel Booting PC and after I upgraded Ubuntu two months ago... the Ubuntu crashes ( I get to the desktop, but no icons) is there a edit to the start up boot string that will start Ubuntu in standard video?
<Fjodor> zombie_: Reading
<zombie_> thank you
<sacarlson> bill_: Fjodor: seems he does have a wireless device usb0
<sacarlson> bill_: or is that just a ethernet device?
<Fjodor> zombie_: I'm not sure if I can help with this one, but getting "booted to the login screen" usually means that X has crashed (X being the thing responsible for graphics). For future help requests from other more knowledgable, you should be prepared to paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and tell them which graphics card you have
<Fjodor> sacarlson, bill_: I think that's the tethered mobile, since it says that it's RNDIS
<Jayro> hi, everytime i turn on my netbook i have to unlock the keyring to use the internet. Is there a way to do this automaticly? also: how can i have bluetooth off by default?
<Lint> what happens to files written to unlinked directory?
<zombie_> Hold on what command do I need to run
<zombie_> I have something here that'll tell me what hardware I have hold on
<Jayro> anyone?
<Fjodor> zombie_: That would just be cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old in a graphical session following immediately after having been booted to the login screen
<sacarlson> bill_: ok so maybe it's an rfkill thing, see if that detects the hardware switch positions and software enable/disable settings
<deeeed> hi
<juk> !upstart | Jayro
<ubottu> Jayro: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<juk> Jayro: iirc nm has remember password
<Fjodor> sacarlson: That was my thought as well. If you want to take over, I would be grateful :-)
<deeeed> I am trying to setup a pptpd server. the server is a unique machine without local network. Only one interface eth0 with remote ip. How should I create a new ethernet interface to simulate a locale network ?
<deeeed> I can probably use ethtool
<poopop> edwardteach: but it won't match new line,
<Fjodor> zombie_: I don't know if pastebin allows for uploading text files as well, which would be easier for you in this case...
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573419/
<poopop> edwardteach: let say List: data \n data .grep will only print List:data
<Fjodor> zombie_: The previous was in order to show the xorg.0.lob.old file
<Fjodor> *log.old
<zombie_> kk almost got it
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573420/
<bill_> Fjodor, sorry i think i got cut from smuxi did u say anything since i told u i toggled the fn f2 key and reposted it
<Fjodor> bill_: I didn't get that
<bill_> Fjodor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/573416/ here i toggled the fn f2 key and ran that code again and heres what i got
<sacarlson> bill_: try http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rfkill.1.html  rfkill to see if your hardware switch is enabled and your software switch is enabled
<Fjodor> zombie_: Are you sure this is .log.old and not just .log?
<zombie_> let me check again
<zombie_> You're correct the old won't open
<edwardteach> poopop,  grep displays all lines that it match's  so  lines  with  "data" in them will be displayed
<Fjodor> bill_: I'm handing you over to sacarlson - he seems to have a better grasp of this issue. I assume this i ok with you both?
<zombie_> got to open
<zombie_> 1 sec
<bill_> yeh im just not sure waht to do with this page
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573423/
<bill_> sacarlson, ok so im at the page what do i do from here
<Fjodor> bill_: Well, it describes a command to be run in a terminal window
<sacarlson> bill_: I think it might to be installed
<EDocToor> I guess I am stuck with windows... crap
<poopop> edwardteach:  yes , but if newline char will come, it will stop processing , for ex List: 1 2 3 4 \n 5 6 7 8  , if i use grep $grep List: , it will display List:1 2 3 4 not the 5 6 7 8
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573423/
<javahorn> Hi
<sacarlson> bill_: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<javahorn> how to increase illumination
<kapcom01> hello, does google says the statistics of user agents that searches on google's search engine? i would like to see what position ubuntu has.
<javahorn> as i face quite low illumination after 10.10
<Fjodor> bill_: The above would be a command to run in a terminal window as well ;-)
<javahorn> though it was ok last nite, installed last nite only!
<bill_> sacarlson, ok i ran that it said i had it
<sacarlson> bill_: ok then try rfkill list
<bill_> sacarlson, so i also have rfkill also now
<zombie_> Was that the correct log?
<javahorn> :( :(
<edwardteach> poopop,  ok .. sounds like you need a new delimiter no the "\n" flag
<sacarlson> bill_: you should see Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no;  if you see yes then you will have to enable your device
<Fjodor> zombie_: Probably, but could you try to trigger the problem - i.e. make it boot you to the login prompt - login in again and post the file again? I think that last time you were logged in, you logged out or shut down normally and therefore there is no error in the file...
<bill_> sacarslon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/573426/ thats what i got
<zombie_> Okay so load the software and have it crash this repost?
<Fjodor> zombie_: Load, have it crash, log in again and post the .log.old file
<poopop> edwardteach: Yes bcz file has something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/573427/
<aditya_nam> Which file is responsible for maintaing info about network proxy ? in ubuntu 10.10
<zombie_> will be back in a flash
<poopop> edwardteach: so grep List: won't work properly
<edwardteach> poopop, use awk!
<poopop> edwardteach: ok
<Fjodor> bill_: Try rfkill list first, as sacarlson asked
<bill_> fjodor, woops didnt see that
<Fjodor> bill_: That would be "rfkill list" without the quotes
<bill_> rfkill list didnt do anything
<Fjodor> bill_: No output at all?
<edwardteach> poopop, file.txt | awk -F \[  '{print $1}'
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573428/
<bill_> bill@Billscomputer:~$ rfkill list
<bill_> bill@Billscomputer:~$
<Fjodor> zombie_: And you are sure, again, that this is .log.old?
<sacarlson> bill_: ok it's not seen then, maybe you can try boot into bios and see if it's enabled there,  if nothing is seen in bios then I'm out of ideas other than try reboot a few times and verify it won't reapear
<zombie_> yup
<zombie_> Xorg.0.log.old
<AbhijiT> bill_, run only rfkill
<Fjodor> zombie_: That's very weird, because normally, it would give a backtrace of the errors that lead it to crash, but I don't even see a shutdown notice...
<AbhijiT> bill_, sorry i dont nkow wrong info
<bill_> sacarlson, bios was the first place i checked it now it did give me the option to use either a app to toggle it or the fn f2 key
<kapcom01> what is the most accurate method to count the internet user's operating system share?
<zombie_> It went to log of like a switch user type thing then it forces me to log back it
<bill_> ill be back in a sec off to bios i go
<pinoyoragon> what programs should i install so i can download files to my server from remote (using ssh) even if my ssh connection is disconnected
<zombie_> Being the computer never shut down it just logged off
<iceroot> pinoyoragon: screen + wget
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ah, that's no good. I meant for you to trigger the actuall unwanted behaviour that forces you out to the login prompt when it shouldn't ;-)
<pinoyoragon> iceroot what is screen?
<iceroot> pinoyoragon: the most important linux-tool (together with ssh)
<zombie_> We'll whenever I load.  Wine its takes me back to the login screen forcing me to login back hence software not working.
<iceroot> pinoyoragon: its opening a terminal and it will stay open in a screen-session. doesnt matter if the ssh-connection dies
<zombie_> Being thats what I just did
<pinoyoragon> iceroot: oic ok i'll rtfm then.... thank you
<iceroot> !screen | pinoyoragon
<ubottu> pinoyoragon: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<zombie_> I just don't understand it
<zombie_> If I had a cam and recorded it would show me clicking on wine then the computer logging its self off
<Fjodor> zombie_: Ok, that's weird, then. What I thought was happening was that wine somehow crashed X, hence requiring you to log in again and above you said that you went to a switch user-thing. Those are two very different things...
<phoenixsampras> HELP!! how to enable my secondary monitor?? it wont do it
<AbhijiT> !dualhead | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<phoenixsampras> Saving X configuration  says: "no permissions"
<blz> will changing my user's UID break anything?
<aditya_nam>  Which file is responsible for maintaing info about network proxy ? in ubuntu 10.10
<zombie_> We'll I might of said that out of text, I was referring to a feeling like when you use windows and you switch users but switching users keeps software running so that was dumb to say its a full log off
<phoenixsampras> AbhijiT:
<AbhijiT> ??
<phoenixsampras> AbhijiT:  worked!! thanks
<AbhijiT> O_o
<Fjodor> zombie_: Thing is, when X loads, it starts writing to /var/log/Xorg.0.log. When it has exited, either by crash, new login or reboot, it saves the old log file to /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and starts on a new log file...
<AbhijiT> phoenixsampras, welcome!
<phoenixsampras> AbhijiT: now how to save the xorg.conf ??? the manager says no permission
<zombie_> I could try again?
<AbhijiT> :-o
<blz> will changing my user's UID break anything?  (not sure if the first message went through)
<phoenixsampras> AbhijiT:  everytime i reboot i need to detect monitors manually??
<slide> While going in to update im getting told to do a "Partial Upgrade" or "Distribution Upgrade" whats that about?
<AbhijiT> phoenixsampras, i dont know!
<phoenixsampras> HELP!!! how to write xorg.conf from nvidia xserver settings, says no permissions!!!
<rumpe1> blz, well... you also have to update the permissions for the files owned by the old user-uid
<blz> phoenixsampras:  sudo
<pinoyoragon> !wget
<zombie_> I'll try the mame gui and see how it shows up in the log
<Fjodor> zombie_: Hence, after having had it crash and logging back in, the .log.old file should show some info about its shutdown, here in the form of a crash log, but it doesn't even say that it has exited at all...
<zombie_> brb
<blz> rumpel:  i assume only the files in /home/user should be concerned, right?
<phoenixsampras> blz how to sudo that application?
<rumpe1> blz, usually yes
<red2kic> phoenixsampras: "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<aditya_nam> phoenixsampras: I thinnk you need to edit with root permission. Try sudo
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: "man wget" or "wget --help" in the terminal.
<blz> phoenixsampras:  find the command of the application (google) and then execute it with sudo in the terminal
<aditya_nam>  Which file is responsible for maintaing info about network proxy ? in ubuntu 10.10
<AbhijiT> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<phoenixsampras> Thanks red2kic!! You are REALLY WISE!
<AbhijiT> :-/
<Fjodor> blz: Except here, it's a graphical app, so gksudo is preferred...
<blz> phoenixsampras:  red2kic is right, gksudo is probably cleaner.  google is your friend, for that kind of thing
<red2kic> You're welcome, phoenixsampras!! You are REALLY LAZY! :)
<blz> Fjodor:  yeah but sudo doesn't really hurt either...
<pinoyoragon> red2kic: i wonder if wget can fork then accelerate download
<AbhijiT> red2kic, :-D
<rumpe1> blz, you can check with "sudo find / -user <username or ID>"
<phoenixsampras> red2kic: you make ubuntu USABLE!! you ROCK
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: aria2
<blz> rumpel:  ok thanks!
<Fjodor> blz: Does for at least some X-based apps, so instead of having sudo fail and then recommending gksudo, you might as well go with gksudo in the first run ;-)
<aditya_nam> phoenixsampras: tye :   sudo  your_command
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: You want that. I believe.
<blz> Fjodor:  hence i said red2kic was right.
<phoenixsampras> aditya_nam: i knew how to sudo
<pinoyoragon> red2kic: thanks
<pinoyoragon> !aria2
<phoenixsampras> aditya_nam: but i didnt know how to sudo on gtk
<red2kic> !info aria2 | pinoyoragon
<ubottu> pinoyoragon: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4-1 (maverick), package size 1669 kB, installed size 4548 kB
<Fjodor> blz: Which I overlooked. My reply was to your first suggestion. My apologies :-$
<blz> Fjodor:  no harm done =)
<Fjodor> blz: :-)
<aditya_nam>  Which file is responsible for maintaing info about network proxy  in ubuntu 10.10 ???
<phoenixsampras> I've Suspended the computer, it never came up again, WHY??
<blz> red2kic:  is there a way to do a chown on the output of that find command?
<rumpe1> blz, -exec chown user {} \;
<red2kic> blz: Sure. 'find' got -exec option.
<blz> ok cool
<rumpe1> blz, but better test it before with -exec echo chown user ...
<Fjodor> aditya_nam: Not sure as I don't use proxies, but I guess it's something to do with NetworkManager, which is somewhat of a black art with regards to config files, but can be configured graphically via the nm-applet
<blz> ok i'll be sure to do that, thanks
<phoenixsampras> help??
<red2kic> | xargs "command" are another choice. Endless choices in linux. :)
<Fjodor> phoenixsampras: Suspend is notoriously easy to break under Linux, since most motherboard manufacturers make broken BIOSs :-(
<Fjodor> phoenixsampras: And they usually only test them with (some versions of) windows...
<blz> and now for a potentially stupid question... i assume a user can only have one UID?
<rumpe1> blz, yes
<sporedi> to check (  to check which application is using what ) active internet process on windows we run netstat -ab in linux what will be command which will tell me which application is using internet and thier local path on linux machine
<blz> rumpel:  if i want to associate users, i use groups, correct?
<rumpe1> blz, yes
<blz> ok thanks!
<Fjodor> blz: Correct, but some fs'es have support for other forms of ACL, but yes, groups are the way to go
<phoenixsampras> Fjodor: yea it sucks, if Ubuntu could make it work hibernation , would be the perfect OS
<Fjodor> phoenixsampras: It works, but only for some machines. Trouble is that the broken BIOSes aren't documented, so it's Really Hard(tm) to fix...
<twitch> lol tm
<phoenixsampras> Fjodor: so basically i need to forget about mobility on Ubuntu
<Fjodor> twitch: ;-)
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573432/
<zombie_> hope that showed up
<twitch> u guys talking acpi stuff?
<Fjodor> phoenixsampras: Well, you could have a look at http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot if you are feeling adventurous and see if they have a bios that supports your motherboard, but it's early work in progress for most...
<Fjodor> twitch: By extension, yes
<Fjodor> zombie_: It didn't, which is very strange. Perhaps you should have a talk with the guys in #xorg and/or #wine...
<twitch> zombie_: explain?
<zombie_> I dunno why its not working?
<zombie_> Do you know how to install sdlmame or xmame?
<saini> hi
<twitch> what the mouse or keyboard?
<saini> x11/xlib not found
<zombie_> I can live without wine but I really wanted mame
<twitch> zombie_: oh ok
<Fjodor> twitch: That's from a discussion with me, but if you have any idea why his running wine get's him back to the login prompt, normally signifying an X crash, be my guest to join ;-)
<zombie_> Well the only reason I wanted wine is to install a windows mame
<Fjodor> twitch: To complicate matters, Xorg.0.log.old doesn't show a crash...
<saini> x11/xlib not found problem
<zombie_> Anybody know a good mame for linux ubuntu 10.10
<twitch> Fjodor: tailing through his whole log atm
<wukui> hello, everyone
<saini> hello
<saini> x11/xlib priblem
<Fjodor> zombie_: One last hope, which is at your own risk, would be to try out the newest X possible...
<twitch> zombie_: what back to gdm or tty?
<Fjodor> saini: What are you trying to do?
<zombie_> You say the word and I'll do it
<Fjodor> twitch: gdm, as far as I gather
<zombie_> Whats gdm?
<Fjodor> zombie_: gdm is the graphical login manager
<saini> X11/Xlib  not found problem
<zombie_> Okay lets try it
<zombie_> how would I go about doing it?
<Fjodor> saini: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<twitch> so xwindows/gnome not xorg .. perhaps .. hard his logs dont show anything
<Fjodor> zombie_: sudo apt-add ppa:xorg-edgers && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zombie_> on it
<matthiasschmutz> hello people
<rcmaehl> It's like so f'ing easy to transfer stuff to new ubuntu installs from your old one!
<zombie_> sudo: apt-add: command not found
<Fjodor> twitch: Well, the logs are new each run, but don't even show an X shutdown, much less a crash
<zombie_> .. I did something wrong
<Fjodor> zombie_: sorry, apt-add-repository
<rcmaehl> zombie_: sudo add-apt-repository?
<Logan_WP> !language | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Fjodor> rcmaehl: Right on wrt to zombie_. That was my bad
<rcmaehl> Logan_WP: Sorry :( I get overexcited and hyper in the mornings.
<rmd__> How can I get ALSA to save my volume settings? Can't get it to work.. every time I reboot it is messed up.
<zombie_> ok ok now whats the command lol
<aditya_nam> is responsible for maintaining info about
<Logan_WP> rcmaehl: haha, no problem
<zombie_> I'm getting confuseddddd
<Fjodor> zombie_: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rcmaehl> ^
<aditya_nam> which file is responsible for network proxy in ubuntu 10.10?
<zombie_> oh yeah its loading
<SimonPHOENIX> i want to use keybord by mouse, how to do
<Fjodor> zombie_: Those are actually three commands - separating them with && makes it only continue to the next if the previous completed successfully, i.e. without errors
<twitch> SimonPHOENIX: as an on screen keyboard?
<SimonPHOENIX> ำห
<zombie_> Thats tight
<Logan_WP> !se | SimonPHOENIX
<ubottu> SimonPHOENIX: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<SimonPHOENIX> yes
<burg> hello. i`ve installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 10.10 and, along with kde, that installed a lot of kde applications. how do i remove now ALL of them? because sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop didn`t work
<gartral> i'm trying too install a game, called naev from playdeb and i keep getting naev : Depends: binutils (< 2.20.2) but 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2 is to be installed. isn't that dependency met?!?
<aditya_nam>  which file is responsible for network proxy in ubuntu 10.10?
<zombie_> && is multi commands stringing them together
<SimonPHOENIX> but im thai, so doesnt matter
<gartral> Fjodor: btw NONE of the suggestions i found worked, and i
<Logan_WP> gartral: well, it says less than 2.20.2
<Pumpkin-> gartral: looks like that is saying it needs binutils OLDER than 2.20.2
<Logan_WP> !th | SimonPHOENIX
<ubottu> SimonPHOENIX: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<Fjodor> zombie_: Well, that could be accomplished by separating by ; but && makes them dependent on previous successes ;-)
<aditya_nam>  which file is responsible for maintaing info about network proxy in ubuntu 10.10?
<gartral> Pumpkin- Logan_WP OHH.. duh.. I'm dyslexic, so i get "greater than" (<) and "lesser than" (>) confused...
<zombie_> I'll remember that next time I wanna do more then one command at a time at one that lol
<Logan_WP> gartral: :)
<Fjodor> gartral: What was that again, now?
<SimonPHOENIX> but i can not write in thai, i need keyboard on screen
<bill_> would anyone know how to get quickset working with ubuntu?
<arand_> gartral: It may just be a packaging error, or a very weird app, I guess you could repackage it and rewrite the control file... or force it and see what interesting errors ensues.
<gartral> Fjodor: btw NONE of the suggestions i found worked, and i ended up having too spend an hour and a half reloading 3 OSes...
<zombie_> So whats going to happen once this is finished
<Fjodor> gartral: I'm sorry to hear :-(
<gartral> arand_: I had it installed before I wiped... now it won't install...
<Fjodor> zombie_: Then you log out and log in again
<saini> i am running command
<Pumpkin-> aditya_nam: I'm not exactly sure what you mean, but a lot of applications respect the environment variable http_proxy.
<zombie_> ok
<Logan_WP> SimonPHOENIX: have you tried onBoard?
<Fjodor> zombie_: Then you are on the latest X that has been packaged for Maverick but I can't promise that it will help...
<gruvi> hola
<aditya_nam> Pumpkin- Is apport also one of them ?
<SimonPHOENIX> Logan_WP, not yet
<SimonPHOENIX> i want to
<Logan_WP> SimonPHOENIX: do you have the Accessibility submenu?
<zombie_> Man, I'm starting to think its because of this computer, its kinda old but its onlys been fine its be able to run mame and resident evil 3 on win xp
<gartral> arand_: how do I force it?
<SimonPHOENIX> Logan_WP, i dont know
<zombie_> Windows xp it run alright, but the fact my firewall gets hit by a virus and hacker is what made me hack windows
<Fjodor> zombie_: Yes, well, I don't know much about S3 cards, but they may be the problem...
<arand_> gartral: "man apt-get" there are options for forcing there, not recommended to do so, of course ;)
<zombie_> it'll
<Pumpkin-> aditya_nam: looking at a bug filed against it, it should now I think.
<Logan_WP> SimonPHOENIX: just open up a Terminal and type onboard
<zombie_> Yeah, sorry about my typing to its not too good right now I've been up all night on this
<Pumpkin-> but I'm not sure, lots of discussion
<gruvi> hi, can someone help me with a problem?
<Logan_WP> !ask | gruvi
<ubottu> gruvi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> arand_: well it's a game, that isn't even network capable, i'm not overly worried.
<zombie_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<zombie_>   I think that means its done eh
<fairuz> dma_addr_t dma_map_single (struct device * dev, void * cpu_addr, size_t size, enum dma_data_direction dir);  ... Is cpu_addr is the physical addr?
<Fjodor> zombie_: When you get a prompt again, it is :-)
<zombie_> ok its done I'll be right back
<aaron11>  /nickserv identify munnacanada
<aaron11> Ooops!
<Logan_WP> !identify | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<aaron11> Thanks
<Logan_WP> aaron11: the same thing happened to me yesterday - just follow those instructions to change your password :)
<gruvi> ubuntu install 10.4 and I have no sound, anyone know how to fix this
<Logan_WP> !sound | gruvi
<ubottu> gruvi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SimonPHOENIX> Logan_WP, thank you very much
<saini> gcc not found
<Logan_WP> SimonPHOENIX: you're welcome!
<saini> gcc not found
<Logan_WP> !repeat | saini
<ubottu> saini: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aditya_nam> Pumpkin-:  how to set proxy setting from terminal?
<saini> ok sorry
<Pumpkin-> aditya_nam: have alook at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575 even though it is really old
<Fjodor> saini: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Logan_WP> !info gcc | saini
<ubottu> saini: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zombie_> OHHHH YES!!! IT FLIPPING WORKED!!!
<Fjodor> zombie_: Wohoo :-)
<zombie_> THANKS
<zombie_> No more log off
<saini> downloader for ubuntu
<juk> Morten_: nice host
<Fjodor> zombie_: Well, glad I could help :-)
<zombie_> Hell yeah man, you fix all my issues in less then 24 hours nobody has done that for me
<Morten_> juk, thanks ;)
<zombie_> You're the Man
<Guest49338> hello
<Fjodor> zombie_: Well, that's what the channel is here for :-)
<zombie_> I'm too use to forums
<zombie_> they make you wait days
<Fjodor> zombie_: Well, both forums and irc have their places...
<Dr_Willis> 'make you wait' :) shame on them!
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen very few questions/problems that are not allready asked and answered in the forums. :) it can take a bit of digging however.
<zombie_> Yup irc is best now, I know how to use it those whole paste thing is pretty cool
<saini> internet downloader for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> saini:  theres numerous download managers in teh softwarecenter and repositories
<zombie_> lol I got windows notepad back.....
<burg> hello. i`ve installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 10.10 and, along with kde, that installed a lot of kde applications. how do i remove now ALL of them? because sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop didn`t work
<Fjodor> zombie_: Fora are better if you can't sit around and wait for someone to be online at the same time as you and Dr_Willis is right to point out that fora have the benefit of records for posterity but it can be daunting to seek them out
<zombie_> Man If I had some money I'd donate to this
<saini> download manager
<Fjodor> zombie_: And if you see notepad as the fruit of our labour, I may have to do something bad to you or your machine :-P
<zombie_> nahh... Its just the first thing that I have on wine
<zombie_> I have to install mame NOW hell yeah
<kewal> hi
<kewal> everybody
<Fjodor> zombie_: Well, enjoy :-)
<kewal> i have some issue regarding ubuntu
<zombie_> :) :) :) :) :) Thanks again and again have a great day man.
<coz_> kewal,  what is that issue?
<kewal> can anybody help me to sort that
<kewal> i want to chat cam2cam on yahoo
<saini> xutil not ound
<dmarkey> is there a reason why N is disabled on intel wifi nics?
<saini> internet download manger for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dmarkey:  not all wireless card drivers support N.
<Dr_Willis> !info wget | saini
<ubottu> saini: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.12-1.1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 282 kB, installed size 556 kB
<juan_> bom dia a todos..sou novato no linux gostaria de saber d vcs um ripador de cd r dvc  bom
<Pici> !br | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dmarkey> Dr_Willis: check your 10.10 /etc/modprobe.d/ theres a rule in there for disabling N on intel
<t0th> hi
<t0th> how i can copy hidden files with scp ?
<Dr_Willis> dmarkey:  could be its a buggy feature, or not supported yet.
<Dr_Willis> t0th:  scp .foo    same as you would any other file
<Logan_WP> t0th: use rsync
<t0th> [Dr_Willis]: oks
<t0th> rsync
<t0th> thanks
<juan_> no terminal?
<vega-> dmarkey: Dr_Willis: that is on purpose because of a bug
<Dr_Willis> vega-:  :) i cant think of any reason. :)
<vega-> dmarkey: N support is broken for many people on those chips, you can try enabling it (easy=
<Dr_Willis> any other reason taht is..
<vega-> dmarkey: for me it works just fine
<vega-> dmarkey: just change 1 to 0 in /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<saini> java compiler
<Dr_Willis> !java | saini
<ubottu> saini: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dmarkey> vega-: cookl
<vega-> dmarkey: but be aware it may well be it's going to be unstable for you, better subscribe to this bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630748 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Natty) "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Confirmed]
<abhijeet> had anyone checked the compatibility of Sonyericsson Bluetooth wireless headser MW600 with ubuntu...
<abhijeet> I have find many bugs related to this device in ubuntu
<vega-> dmarkey: also you need to reboot or reload the module for changes to take effect
<abhijeet> I am planning to buy that model so before that I want to make sure that is works fine with ubuntu
<Logan_WP> abhijeet: So you have found bugs, but you don't own it?
 * Logan_WP looks confused
<abhijeet> Logan_WP, yes.. I just found that bugs that (MW600) is not working with ubuntu 10.04
<abhijeet> someone else has filed them
<Logan_WP> ah, okay
<pankaj_sharma> check the compatability
<abhijeet> pankaj_sharma, how can i do it.. without buying it :)
<gartral> abhijeet: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=836381 post #2 has the goodies you wanna see
<abhijeet> before buying i want to make sure those headset pairs are working fine with ubuntu 10.01
<bwright> I am not able to locate my BCM4322, Macbook5,1 (current release) with lspci even after installing the kernel packages and rebooting wtf?
<bwright> :(
<gartral> abhijeet: that will work, yes. in short, everything works fine except no track id for the lcd
<Maccccc> is there someone familiar with the software connectify for win7?
<abhijeet> gardar, great news for me.. thanks buddy...
<abhijeet> sorry.
<abhijeet> it for gartral
<gartral> abhijeet: it's fine, I understand. but gardar gets a little grumpy.. lol
<Kartagis> hello
 * gardar slaps abhijeet
<Logan_WP> !details | Maccccc
<ubottu> Maccccc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhijeet> just now gardar showed it
<gardar> :)
 * gartral attempts too stop gardar "whoa, whoa.. easy on the new guy.."
<Kartagis> I have Windows Vista 32 bit, and I got permission error while trying to install Ubuntu with Wubi. any thoughts?
<gardar> run the installer as admin Kartagis ?
<abhijeet> gartral, anyway I am not new here :)
<gartral> gardar: how have people been doing that too us? 2 years almost? :P
<gardar> Haha i think so
<Maccccc> sorry ... so i installed a software called connectify on my win7 laptop ... it turn the laptop into a wireless hotspot, on my pc i run ubuntu 10.10 and have a wireless usb, i can connect, can navigate on some sites, like news etc, but cannot download anything... and cand get to some websites, apt-get is not working
<gartral> abhijeet ohh, ok, slap away gardar!
<elFidel> hi - running 10.04 here and i am missing package 'latex' which was available before
<Logan_WP> !info latex | elFidel
<ubottu> elFidel: Package latex does not exist in maverick
<Fjodor> !texlive|elFidel
<Logan_WP> !latex | elFidel
<ubottu> elFidel: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Fjodor> !info texlive|elFidel
<ubottu> Package texliveelFidel does not exist in maverick
<Logan_WP> Fjodor: fail :P
<Fjodor> Logan_WP: Obviously
<abhijeet> gartral, not required... He must be irritated ... :)
<Logan_WP> Fjodor: you need spaces before and after the pipe
<gartral> Maccccc: conectify uses it's own port-based firewall... disable it.. then disable *only*the*ports*you*need!*
<elFidel> ;)
<kadapaguy> hi
<elFidel> lets see if texlive works with <math> in mediawiki. Thanks guys
<gartral> Maccccc: conectify uses it's own port-based firewall... disable it.. then disable *only*the*ports*you*need!* in windows firewall
<Fjodor> elFidel: What I tried to convey was that, to the best of my beliefs, LaTeX is now in texlive
<saini> internet download manager
<Fjodor> Logan_WP: Duly noted
<gartral> sorry for the repost, i hit enter on accident
<Maccccc> i turned off the win firewall just for this reason.... and i got the same output anyhting i could do in ubuntu?
<elFidel> Fjodor: yeah - i interpreted it that way already - thanks ;)
<Fjodor> elFidel: Good luck :-)
<kadapaguy> what is clamscan,is it an antivirus,it is taking highest ram in my netbook,how to kill it,will it effect the system,if  i kill the rpocess?
<gartral> Maccccc: that would require you explain your network layout too me..
<Logan_WP> kadapaguy: yes, it is antivirus
<Maccccc> dsl in the laptop, with share internet connection ----> connectify, and a wireless stick in the pc
<kadapaguy> Logan_WP,  can i kill the it
<elFidel> kadapaguy: clamscan should be related with clam/clamav
<gartral> saini: hey look up fireget. it may suit your needs
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  you installed clamav?
<gartral> Maccccc: as in.. pppoe or direct-dial?
<kadapaguy> Dr_Willis, :yes,i installed it
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  you realize it basically just scans files for windows viruses?
<Maccccc> gartral: pppoe
<kadapaguy> it is taking 97% of my cpu,system becominig slow
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  so kill it.. if you want
<saini> sorry i wants to install internet download manager in my system
<abhinav_singh> how to get my timezone using shell command
<Dr_Willis> kill pid, or killall clamscan or similer.
<gartral> Maccccc: any *particular* reason you can't swap the machines? it seems too me, at least, that the Ubuntu desktop would be better suited too be a AP/Gareway than a laptop..
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: What Dr_Willis tries to say is that you probably don't need it in the first place
<Dr_Willis> abhinav_singh:  i think its set in a file in /etc/ is one way.
<gartral> gateway*
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/timezone
<Dr_Willis> America/Indiana/Indianapolis
<nixjr> how do i find the PID when i only know the processes name? im looking for a 1 line solution for incorporating in a script
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  ps ax | grep pattern
<Dr_Willis> or some other options to ps..
<kadapaguy> Fjodor, :How to change its priority?
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: You don't want to
<kadapaguy> Fjodor,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/573442/
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: Is there any specific reason why you need it at all?
<Maccccc> gartral: well that wouldn't be a problem but in ubuntu i cant create an adhoc network, and the second reason is that the laptop is more used by other members of the family.
<kadapaguy> Fjodor, All my friends are windows users,i am afraid,when they kept their usb,my netbook may be affected,just for the safe side,i installed it
<saini> install .net
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  windows viruses cant really infect linux..
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: You won't be affected by Windows viruses on a Linux box
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  and auto-run viruses wont auto-run on linux either
<saini> anti virus for ubuntu
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: You *will*, however, be affected by antivirus software, as you have discovered ;-)
<gartral> Maccccc: hmm.. ok, since you seem happy with the layout i wont say anything more except that you should be awear that laptops are'nt built too be on 24/7.
<speakman> Still having serious problems with gnome-session-daemon hanging on every startup. Any ideas why?
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  clamav is normally used to scan files for virus patterns.. it dosent really scan in 'real time' like windows av often does.
<Dr_Willis> saini:  are you ever going to ask a question in a complete sentance?
<Dr_Willis> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kadapaguy> Dr_Willis, Fjodor : I have an another issue,when i kept my usb on my frnds windows system,their system is becoming very slow,and a folder named .Trash will be there,and i cant remove .Trash folder
<Maccccc> i know that, so you dont really have any idea what my problem could be with this riht?
<rcmaehl> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost. <- how do I fix?
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  thats not a virus.
<arand_> kadapaguy: Also, you may infect windows users with viruses that you don#t notice since they don't work on your system, which is the most common reason to use a virus scanner in GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  and you can delete the .Trash dir.. it contains teh systems 'trash can' of files youy deleted.. i delete them all the time.
<gartral> Maccccc: too fix you're problem open system>network connections, and add or ediit a profile under the wireless settings.
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: It is mostly used on Linux boxes acting as Windows file shares, to scan for whatever the Windows boxes connecting to it might be infected with
<saini> internet download manager
<sipior> saini: more descriptive questions
<Dr_Willis> saini:  several have been suggested.. such as 'wget' or other related tools.. You really need to explore the package manager a bit.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | saini
<ubottu> saini: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Fjodor> saini, Dr_Willis: I think the problem here is that whenever saini has posted a "query", other have relayed the query to ubottu...
<kadapaguy> Fjodor, Dr_Willis  :You can conform .Trash is not a virus,no problem to delete the .Trash
<Dr_Willis> kadapaguy:  .Trash is where fikles go if you delte them to the trash in Gnome..
<Fjodor> kadapaguy: No problem whatsoever
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<saini> i need fast internet  downloading
<Dr_Willis> each drive has its own .Trash dir.
<pet0> hello, can somebody pls help me with installing my wifi ?
<nixjr> Dr_Willis,  ps ax | grep "whatever", works but it get too much output "714 ?        Ss     0:00 whatever" how can i restrict the output to just the "714" part?
<Fjodor> saini: Now you are starting to ask real questions - good :-) I don't know much about such, though, but others have suggested several above
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  combine with awk/sed
<saini> you have any down loader like windows Xp
<Dr_Willis> saini:  theres several in the "Software center"
<Fjodor> saini: I don't, but as Dr_Willis just said, look at Software Center
<saini> software center means
<Fjodor> saini: It's at the bottom of the Applications menu in the top panel to the left
<Dr_Willis> saini:  time to look in your menus.. and check out that ubuntu book/manual to learn the basics.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | saini
<ubottu> saini: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gartral> macc once your there, fill in the Wireless Settings. Connectify should give you that info. under ipv4 setting select Method Manual, and add an address, Address is the address you want your desktop to have, netmask should match what connectify gives you. and gateway is the connectify server address..
<kadapaguy> saini, : You can try Uget
<saini> after software center
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point in 'download managers' these days
<gartral> Maccccc: once your there, fill in the Wireless Settings. Connectify should give you that info. under ipv4 setting select Method Manual, and add an address, Address is the address you want your desktop to have, netmask should match what connectify gives you. and gateway is the connectify server address..
<Fjodor> saini: Well, the manual in the link also explains about the software center...
 * gartral gnaws off his pinkys
<saini> i have open software center
<Fjodor> saini: It is basically a catalogue over what software you can install
<Dr_Willis> saini:  so spend 4 min actallty trying to learn how to use the thing befor asking about it.. its rather straight forward.. search, click, install....
<_skpl> software center sucks, it';s slow.
<Fjodor> saini: Try playing around with it and look at that manual
<Fjodor> _skpl: Still the most intuitive for new users...
<Fjodor> _skpl: which is a not-suck in my book
<[TK]D-Fender> _skpl: And you've got Synaptic.  I don't see anyone forcing you to use th USC
<gartral> Dr_Willis: yea. the problem with Software Center is that ir's slower than Synaptic.. and I always thought Synaptic was an Icicle,
<player> how can i install firefox
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  cant say that ive noticed really
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11114 kB, installed size 29920 kB
<Dr_Willis> player:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<saini> how ti install .net
<Dr_Willis> saini:  short answer.. You dont.. .net stuff dosent run in wine.. theres 'mono
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<[TK]D-Fender> saini: that would be "mono" which I believe Ubuntu has come bundled with
<Dr_Willis> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> whatever the pacakge name is. :) yes im pretty sure its included by default.
<saini> how to install .Net
<Dr_Willis> saini:  short answer.. You dont.
<darkas> hi
<Dr_Willis> saini:  tell us.. what is your Native Language?
<saini> how to install ASP.NET
<gartral> Dr_Willis: try installing something relativly large through USC sometime... then purge it, and install it through synaptic.. true enough that SW takes fewer clicks, but count the worktime.
<DJones> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1254 kB, installed size 3536 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<Fjodor> saini: That in paticular, you don't, but if you tell us which spoken language you normally use, we could suggest that you go the ubuntu channel for that language in here?
<darkas> recently, my flashplayer stopped working, but the package is still installed. I'm on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<saini> how to install Latex
<gartral> how do I add/change keyboard layouts in ubuntu 10.10.. there used too be a panel plugin for that i don't see it any more.
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, with a bit of googling awk i got ti done, much thanks :) ps ax | grep "whatever" | awk 'NR==1{print $1}'
<player> how do i uninstall 10..04 to 9.04
<Fjodor> saini: That would be in the texlive package that you can find in the software center. Could you please tell us your language, so we can find someone who may be better at helping you?
<player> how do i uninstall 10..04
<Fjodor> saini: Do you normally speak French?
<player> how do i uninstall 10..04
<DJones> player: If you meen how do go back from 10.04 to 9.04, the only way is to reinstall with 9.04
<Twiggy2cents> player, you could upgrade to 10.10
<Twiggy2cents> That would remove it
<player> but if i reinstal will al my files be lost
<Fjodor> player: Not if you have /home on a separate partition
<Twiggy2cents> backup your home directory
<[TK]D-Fender> ^^
<player> how can i do that?
<Twiggy2cents> dd
<llutz> nixjr: what about:     pidof <processname>
<player> how can i do that?
<[TK]D-Fender> player: They are jsut FILES.  You do know how to just grab a folder to another drive... right?
<nixjr> llutz, its a screen session
<Twiggy2cents> dd if /home of /backup/location
<louigi> guys, using a genius g-pen. wizardpen drivers work fine but how do I set tablet to relative mode? editing conf file does not do anything
<fredrik_> hello all
<nixjr> llutz, that doesnt seem to work for the session
<randomusername> Hi guys - im sorry, but im gonna have to add to the list of questions :) - Im trying to get DRI (Direct Rendering Infrastructure) working, i tried glxinfo | grep rendering in terminal, and it tells me that it is not installed. I tried finding it via synaptic package manager, but to no avail. Is it named something different? Any help would be greatly appriciated.
<darkas> recently, my flashplayer stopped working, but the package is still installed. I'm on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, could anyone please help me with that issue?
<Fjodor> Twiggy2cents, player: To my mind, a tar archive would be better suited, especially if external storage with a different fs is used...
<Twiggy2cents> yeah probably so
<darkas> plugins were somehow removed from the browsers
<player> so i hav to gran my home and send it to my usb
<fredrik_> someone that is a master on Rhythmbox online? I need help configuring the interface to show cover art.
<DeviantAI> I'm trying to install pidgin plugins, and follow the install directions. But I'm totally lost tbh, don't know where to begin.
<jrib> player: 9.04 isn't supported anymore, you shouldn't install it
<saini> how to install LateX
<Fjodor> player: Use the archive manager to make a tar archive on you pen drive and add your entire user folder to it
<jrib> saini: install the texlive package you want
<Fjodor> saini: Do you normally speak French?
<saini> no
<fredrik_> saini: apt-cache search LateX?
<Fjodor> saini: What then?
<fredrik_> sudo before
<jrib> DeviantAI: well at which step in the instructions are you lost?
<takamarou> Hi all.  I've got a ubuntu 10.10 server at work, as well as a ubuntu 10.04 desktop.  I did an nmap of the server from the desktop, and it seemed to be hanging so i did Cntrl+C.  Now my desktop has no internet connection even after rebooting, restarting init.d/networking, and changing wireless networks.  Anyone got some help?
<jrib> fredrik_: no sudo for apt-cache search
<fredrik_> jrib,  correct, my bad
<fredrik_> just came home from work and im dead tired
<DeviantAI> The very beginning. It's talking about compiling and directories. And I haven't gotten that far into the learning process yet.
<ontherun> hey there, how do i install files I download
<Fjodor> saini: I ask because we seem to be speaking past each other, so I think that you don't normally speak English. Therefore, a channel with your normal language would probably be better for you
<[TK]D-Fender> player: Everything is just FILES.  What is comlpicated about copyying them?
<gartral> whoooops
<ontherun> I just downloaded truecrypt
<fredrik_> i just want to get Rhythmbox to show albumcovers in the interface
<fredrik_> but im lost
<jrib> !truecrypt | ontherun
<ubottu> ontherun: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<ontherun> clicked on the file
<Fjodor> [TK]D-Fender: Permissions if the pen drive is vfat formatted
<ontherun> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<saini>  search latex?
<Fjodor> [TK]D-Fender: Or if they get burned to a read-only meadium
<player> the only reasen i want to uninstall 10.04 is because every time i watch a movie or listen to music te time skips and i cant hear sound
<Fjodor> [TK]D-Fender: Therefore, I suggest tar
<jrib> saini: the texlive package  provides you with latex
<lysander_> Is anyone using KVM with a fully up to date Maverick ?
<[TK]D-Fender> player: Format your USB drive to EXT3 or EXT4 first and then just grab your /home folder and copy it over
<jrib> lysander_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<gartral> how do I add/change keyboard layouts in ubuntu 10.10.. there used too be a panel plugin for that i don't see it any more. also, does Ubuntu track just who installed what? and how do i figure that bit out?
<pckiller> hello
<jrib> gartral: system -> preferences -> keyboard  would be one way
<jrib> !who | DeviantAI
<ubottu> DeviantAI: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pckiller> I HAVE A PROBLEM IN Xubuntu 9.10, I cant make a usb transfert!
<Fjodor> gartral: As for who installed what, I think you could check /var/log/auth or something, but on a personal system, only one user should be permitted to sudo normally
<gartral> jrib: I want an "on the fly" keychanger. I want too try experimenting with dvorak layout..
<jrib> DeviantAI: what are you trying to install exactly?
<pckiller> and Im frenc;h
<skp> Hello !!!
<jrib> gartral: well I'd suggest just setting up a key combination (in the aforementioned preferences dialogue) like shift+shift to swap keyboard layouts
<saini> install latex
<Dr_Willis> saini:  once again.. use teh package manager/software center....
<jrib> gartral: and be prepared for extreme frustration for 2 weeks :)
<DeviantAI> jirb: pidgin cmds and pidgin extra preferences. Both linked from the pidgin page itself
<Fjodor> pckiller: pckiller about to leave, but if you refer to my other question to saini, that's because we seem to talk past each other, and hence I would recommend the French Ubuntu channel. I'll get ubottu to reference it to you, but one normally does so when people speak in non-English, so forgive me if I'm being rude by doing so...
<Fjodor> !fr | pckiller
<gartral> Fjodor: obviously! but I have a CR-48 and there's two way too get Ubuntu running on one... first is the kinda hard, long way.. a script.. that requires a little technical knowledge too run, and the loooooong realllly hard way.. which require another, high end computer and the CR-48 computer.. and a crapload of technical and hacking know-how.
<ubottu> pckiller: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pckiller> thank you
<luist> hey guys... i need some help with apache config... im using this http://pastie.org/1616725  in the sites enabled but when i access my ip i download the index.php file instead of opening the website!
<cse28> while using commands it ask for root previlages . i don't want this what can i do?
<Fjodor> pckiller: No problem :-)
<jrib> cse28: what commands?
<Dr_Willis> cse28:  clarify what you mean..
<skp> firts is  the kinda hard?
<vega-> luist: you don't have the apache-php package installed?
<Fjodor> gartral: Oki. No experience, though and I must go
<cse28> jrib: nmap  -O ipadress
<insanity99> hey guys, can i make a game installed on my windows partition executable? i keep right clicking then goin properties andpermissions but i cant make myself have permission to execute
<poobird> anyone here good with postfix? i cant seem to get it working
<jrib> insanity99: you shouldn't do that, install it in wine
<luist> vega-: hm.....
<jrib> !sudo | cse28
<ubottu> cse28: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vega-> luist: libapache2-mod-php5
<insanity99> yeah but wine wont run it cause i need permission
<poobird> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<insanity99> to execute
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  wine /path/to/the/thing/game.exe
<poobird> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<gartral> have a good day Fjodor
<jrib> insanity99: you haven't installed the game through wine
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  dont double click on teh exe.. use the command line.
<Fjodor> gartral: You too and take care :-)
<researcher1> I have a printer installed in Xp. How can a networked PC having  Ubuntu print on that printer?
<gartral> Fjodor: I will!
<cse28> Dr_Willis: while executing commands in the terminal it ask for using with sudo .it don't ask for root previlages what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  and in general its not a good idea to run apps from a windows install.
<jrib> !compile | DeviantAI
<ubottu> DeviantAI: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> !cli | DeviantAI
<ubottu> DeviantAI: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<rcmaehl> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost. <- how do I fix?
<insanity99> oh so i should reinstall it
<gartral> researcher1: that depends on the modle printer
<jrib> DeviantAI: read those links and the documentation (like the README) for your plugins
<Dr_Willis> cse28:  thats not very clear..  if you need to do 'sudo command' then thats how you do it.. most commands wont 'ask' to gain sudo rights..
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  tahts the safest way
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  it depends on the game also.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:why games are slow on my ubuntu?
<researcher1> gartral: I have HP Laser jet 1020 Plus printer
<jrib> takamarou: that's pretty strange.  I don't see how nmap would affect your connection unless you got blocked somehow
<insanity99> warcraft 3 i want to install
<jrib> !appdb | insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  the wine app database covers warcraft 3 in huge detail.
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  read it befor you even try it.
<insanity99> ok thanks
<takamarou> jrib, it's happened before.  I've even tested it on random external servers and I get the same thing.  It's odd that even after a restart it doesn't work.
<jrib> takamarou: does ethernet work ok?  If it's possible for you to test that
<ontherun> I'm not sure I have installing things worked out, i launched TrueCrypt Setup
<takamarou> jrib, I'll test...  I've had ethernet trouble in the past before, though.
<ontherun> and it says installing package
<ontherun> but it never finishes
<ontherun> am i doing it wrong?
<jrib> ontherun: well why don't you just use the encryption that ubuntu sets up automatically?
<randomusername> Hi, sorry to add to the list of questions, but does anyone know how to get DRI (direct rendering infrastructure) installed? I couldn't find it in synaptic package manager.. thanks in advance
<ontherun> because I want to use truecrypt
<takamarou> jrib, no it doesn't look like ethernet is working - it doesn't even allow me an ethernet connection right now.  I am, however, connected to my internal wireless network... just no outbound traffic.  I can even get DNS from our internal DNS server, so I know it's just my internet that is dead
<gartral> researcher1: you live up too your name. you *should* be able too add it in System>Administration>Printing under Server
<ontherun> just been told to and i need hardcore encryption
<erUSUL> randomusername: is installed by default. intel, readeon and nouveau use it as do mesa ( opengl )
<ontherun> plus i want to learn to install
<erUSUL> ontherun: is truecrypt more hardcore that luks? or ecryptfs? i do not think so
<jrib> takamarou: hmm, is it just a dns issue?  Can you access outside the network using an ip?
<cse28> Dr_Willis:  some commands asks sudo rights. i want to execute those commands with out sudo rights
<gartral> takamarou: then how are you here? 0.o
<takamarou> jrib, no luck.  pinging google's IP comes up blank.
<ontherun> I don't care, i just want to learn to install things
<takamarou> gartral, different desktop :)
<ontherun> why is it not working
<jrib> takamarou: I don't know
<takamarou> jrib, alright.  Well thanks for your help :)
<randomusername> erUSUL: Thats what i got from googling around, so thank you for confirming :) but when i type glxinfo | grep rendering in terminal it says its not installed.. - could it be because nvidia havent made the DRI drivers open source or something? :s
<gartral> takamarou: are you a collage, or corporate internal network?
<BluesKaj> perhaps truecrypt is enccrypting as it installs...is that possible erUSUL /
<takamarou> gartral, corporate.
<insanity99> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1177 i dont get how do i add a registry
<abd1> I have stuck in a disastorous problem
<skp> And prompt as to clean off ubuntu about т garbage
<erUSUL> randomusername: nvidia propietary drivers do not use dri
<abd1> if some one is available to help it out
<ontherun> hmmm i wish it had a loading bar
<ontherun> or something
<ontherun> how am i supposed to know
<ontherun> if it's working or how long it'll take
<gartral> takamarou: hmm.. if you were using your Ubuntu system for things you shouldn't be, then i assume that they blocked it
<abd1> i am installing 9.10on a laptop but afetr booting screen goes blank
<gartral> i'd*
<erUSUL> abd1: any reason not to use the latest 10.10? or he LTS 10.04 ?
<cse28> jrib: !sudo | cse28  shows output as [sudo] password for cse28: bash: cse28: command not found
<takamarou> gartral, not using it for things i shouldn't be.  Testing a server.  Also, I am the IT guy.  I wouldn't block myself :)
<jrib> cse28: read the information ubottu gave you about sudo
<jrib> !sudo | cse28
<ubottu> cse28: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gartral> abd1: try ctrl-alt-f1 then repeat with f7
<randomusername> erUSUL: /facepalm... thanks a lot tho, saved me a couple of headaches :)
<erUSUL> randomusername: no problem
<cse28> jrib:thanku
<researcher1> can a printer shared on XP be accessed  by Ubuntu machine?
<abd1> erUSUL> actualy due some problem i am unable to use 10.04 an dlater
<erUSUL> randomusername: yes; System>Admin...>Printers. Server>New>Printer choose window printer via samba or some such
<abd1> actually there is a problem in installation
<erUSUL> abd1: fair enough
<BluesKaj> researcher1, yes , you need to share the printer on windows
<novitololo> Hi, I'm using Oracle VM VirtualBox, and when inserting a CD I can't find it on MyPc.  Could anyone help me?
<gartral> takamarou: ahha, you should have said so! but anyway, are you sure you able too ping that server on the network? also. try pinging it over the internet, if you have the network up for that too be an external server.
<researcher1> BluesKaj: But how will windows XP identify this printer?
<BluesKaj> same as always
<jrib> novitololo: in preferences for the vm you can choose to have it use your cd-rom
<researcher1> BluesKaj: is it as simple as install a network printer?
<gartral> researcher1: it will act as though the printer is connected as it is now, but it will also share the printer too the network, and depending on settings, either allow anyone too print, or have it password protected
<erUSUL> !away > Aaron5367
<ubottu> Aaron5367, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> researcher1, yes I did XP is the easiest windows OS for networking and aharing
<BluesKaj> aharing=sharing
<hitche> 1
<erUSUL> abd1: do you see the grub menu when you boot?
<researcher1> gartral: making a printer password protected seems difficult to me.I want only Civil Engineering  students to  print
<abd1> <erUSUL> i am stuck in the intial phase of installation
<researcher1> How to create user accounts to use a printer?
<erUSUL> abd1: have you tried boot options to change screen resolution? like vga=791 ? for the livecd
<erUSUL> !boot | abd1
<ubottu> abd1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Skeeter-> When i install netbook remix with a lvm layout, my ubuntu boots into command line, not graphical/desktoip mode... anyone got any idea about this??
<fredrik_> Anyone know how i can get CoverArt to show in the Rhythmbox interface?
<Mistakes> Skeeter-: type startx
<luist> vega-: hey i installed libapache2-mod-php5 but it didnt work
<Skeeter-> Mistakes, i did, waited 10 minues only a blackscreen
<Mistakes> then install fedora
<slak> hey guys i made somnew ubuntu logos.. tell me what yall think http://img21.imageshack.us/f/newubuntu.jpg/ and http://img24.imageshack.us/f/tuxubuntu.jpg/
<abd1> erUSUL: i selecting boot from usb and then there is ablank screen of dark blue color
<Skeeter-> Mistakes, lol
<luist> vega-: when i access localhost, it downloads the file, when i access the real IP it gives me HTTP Error 500
<Mistakes> sorry, wish i could help
<erUSUL> abd1: so you do not even see the livecd oot menu?
<Mistakes> slak: http://img21.imageshack.us/f/newubuntu.jpg/ looks like a winner
<slak> thanks
<slak> im a professional graphic designer
<Mistakes> i think i'll start including that with my custom version of the ubuntu live cd i handle
<abd1> erUSUL: selecting the option to use as live session then the problem happens
<Skeeter-> god damnit...
<Mistakes> same
<Skeeter-> could my laptop be ussuported? Mistakes
<slak> LOL
<Skeeter-> i got LED screen, i dont know if its reladted
<Mistakes> possibly, have you checked the noobuntu forums yet?
<slak> i tink your brain is unsupported
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mistakes> also: are your brain drivers up to date?
<BluesKaj> Skeeter-, on reboot , hold down the shift key to get the grub menu and try the recovery kernel , then in the dialog choose , "fix broken packages" , then boot normally ..that might work
<erUSUL> abd1: i would use the alternatecd if possible ( you have a cdrom drive etc )
<Skeeter-> BluesKaj, aight let me try that
<Pici> Mistakes: Thats not helpful.
<IMC_> Have a small newbie Audacity problem and no joy in the Audacity channel. I'm trying to cut a region out of a spoken-word recording and I set my selection start and selection end but the CUT menu is greyed out. Any help?
<slak> no its not
<abd1> erUSUL: ya i have
<slak> i myself think its quite rude
<slak> and offtopic
<Pici> slak: You too.
<slak> i thnk you should !ot him again
<Skeeter-> BluesKaj, u mean the recovery mode?
<erUSUL> abd1: no luck either?
<Mistakes> it was at least semi helpful
<Pici> !guidelines >  slak
<ubottu> slak, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> skeeter  yes
<Mistakes> driver problems could be affecting him
<Mistakes> even if they are display drivers and not brain-related
<Skeeter-> 300MB worth of downloads/....
<fredrik_> IMC_: can it be that you dont have write permissions?
<fredrik_> to edit that file.
<IMC_> fredrik_ yes it absolutely could. Let me check
<Skeeter-> Mistakes, come on bro dont be so offensive
<Mistakes> erm
<Mistakes> offesive?
<abd1> any one is there to sort out the problem of installion of ubuntu from usb
<abd1> ubuntu 9.10
<IMC_> fredrik_ I created a new project and imported the file into it. Shouldn't it give me RW?
<AbhijiT> !details | abd1
<ubottu> abd1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IMC_> frederik_ no, wait. I realize I have already made another edit, trimming the beginning of the file. So that can't be it
<fredrik_> IMC_: probably, i haven't used Audacity for ages, but that makes sense
<takamarou> gartral, I can ping the server both internally and externally just fine...  externally from a different desktop, naturally
<IMC_> fredrik_ hmmm.
<abd1> ubottu: I am installing 9.10 and after selecting use live session from the first screen of installation there is a blank  screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abd1> ubottu: no promlem
<elFidel> Fjodor: just to report back: 'texlive' was the perfect hint. Thanks once again
<bill_> if i am trying to get mmy wireless conection to work what do i type intro the terminal
<medvind> hello! I'm trying to compile an app caled gephex. At make time, I get errors like "EOF was not declared in scope". After googling around, I realized this can be helped by including headers like string.h (different headers for different errors), but surely there has to be a better way. Am I missing something obvious here? My g++ version is 4.4
<Logan_WP> !wireless | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DeviantAI> So I've finally got to the directory, how do I run the file makefile.am?
<Mistakes> ...
<needlez> medvind: do you have build-essential installed?
<erUSUL> DeviantAI: ./configure
<akerle> buona sera a tutti
<DeviantAI> I do.
<bill_> Logan WP, says bash: !wireless: event not found
<LjL> !it | akerle
<ubottu> akerle: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Mistakes> DeviantAI: have you tried googling?
<medvind> needlez, yes I do
<Logan_WP> <ubottu> bill_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DeviantAI> I have. ./configure doesn't work
<desu> I'm on an Acer Aspire and I don't seem to have anything in /proc/acpi/fan. My laptop keeps getting pretty hot. How do I control the fans?
<erUSUL> desu: "lsmod | grep acer" shows anything?
<desu> erUSUL, it gives me acer_wmi
<desu> acer_wmi               13929  0 ; led_class               2633  2 ath9k,acer_wmi; being the full output
<zombie_> Hello
<zombie_> I just had the log off thing happen again with an amp linux program, it popped up with some code so maybe it'll be in the log this time
<novitololo> When trying to execute a .exe in my oracle virtualbox I'm getting a "program to big to fit in memory.." Any thoughts please?
<erUSUL> desu: found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/110L#Fan%20Control
<billyfromspaceca> novitololo: expand more ram
<desu> erUSUL, thanks :)
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573468/
<zombie_> sorry.... I think it got logged this time
<tuzlo> Phpbb3 is trying to access mysql with no password, is there a way around this as the installation is aborting because I have a password set up as root
<novitololo> billyfromspaceca: I'm going to try that. thanks
<billyfromspaceca> novitololo: how much ram did you dedicate to the vm?
<stock> hi
<novitololo> 512mb
<billyfromspaceca> novitololo: what's the exe?
<novitololo> it's software for managing master generator Dupline.
<novitololo> it asks for 8MBytes RAM
<billyfromspaceca> novitololo: hmm, no reason why it wouldn't run, but i'd allocate 1gb plus a page file to be sure
<novitololo> mmm I don't know how to do the pagefile
<novitololo> in the oracle virtualbox
<novitololo> will check
<zombie_> oh I guess hes gone
<DUPA1> hey
<billyfromspaceca> novitololo: what OS is this?
<novitololo> billyfromspaceca: is not working
<novitololo> :(
<nixjr> when i type "sudo -u nix -b screen -d -m -S rt" i get the result "sudo: Error dropping capabilities, aborting: Operation not permitted" why?
<squig> is there a graphical version of tail -f
<squig> for my users to use?
<terry> squig: Don't think so
<billyfromspaceca> ok, need to find name/address of proxy server only have linux livecd, how would i go about this?
<terry> squig: What would you want?  Bigger fonts? ;/
<DeadPanda> billyfromspaceca, you'd ask your network administrator; could achieve that without even a livecd
<researcher1> how to create user accounts for shared printer?
<sysadmin> ejj
<billyfromspaceca> DeadPanda: can't
<terry> squig: You could make a script so that they just click an icon or menu item.
<bill_> ok so i got my wireless card to appear int he network thing but it just says disconected
<karla> terry, they still wouldn't have no menus though, or no simultaneous 'tailing'
<terry> squig: Is that what you want?
<terry> karla: What simultaneous trailing?
<karla> terry, tailing*
<sysadmin_> toni
<toni> vrnco
<luist> hey im getting HTTP Error 500 when trying to access my localhost with the website i tried to configure! Can anyone help me? http://pastie.org/1616885
<terry> karla: Ok tailing...
<karla> terry, like vim's multiple views
<toni> jesi li to ti cnra?
<sysadmin_> cicajgo be
<sysadmin_> :)
<terry> karla: I guess I've never used multiple views
<toni> aj da mi pusis kurov .I.
<jrib> !mk | toni
<sysadmin_> zemigo bez race :D
<jrib> hrmm
<karla> terry, they might be called something else though, I just recall the concept :)
<toni> where are you from noobs?
<erUSUL> squig: gnome-system-log ?
<jussi> !noob | toni
<ubottu> toni: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jussi> toni: if you just want to chat, bet to use #ubuntu-offtopic
<terry> karla: All I know of is to tail a single file to see what's written as it is written. That's all I know.
<desu> erUSUL, That didn't really help much :/ Most of it is too old, and geared towards Aspire One, not Aspire. :/ Thanks for pointing me to it, though.. :)
<karla> terry, that's usually all I need as well
<terry> karla: That's all tail -f does, as far as I know.
<erUSUL> desu: what Aspire model exactly ?
<desu> 5542
<terry> karla: At any rate, there's no GUI interface, (other than the fact that you can use a GUI terminal to do it in).
<erUSUL> desu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1643069 <<< bios update helped ?
<rtdos> i have a blank grub prompt when i boot my pc: how do i either repair grub from this prompt (minimal bash-like shell) or reinstall grub from the cd?
<karla> squig, if you know how to code, I can imagine taking the original source and adding a GUI wrapper using say, Qt, would be somewhat straightforward
<desu> erUSUL, I haven't tried updating the BIOS. I'll try, though.. Thanks :)
<terry> !grub2 |rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<player> i have mozilla firefox installed but i dont see the aplication
<erUSUL> desu: no problem
<terry> player: Alt-F2 and type firefox
<JonMelamut> ping dduffey
<JonMelamut> dduffey_, ping
<player> i can start mozilla firefox but i want the aplication on my dekstop
<player> does somebody know how to instal the aplication of mozila firefox
<brubelsabs> Hi, I want to encrypt 300GB data, but I have no admin access. I must be able to add later also some data which must be encrypted too. What options do I have? ATM I favour to mount an enrypted file, in which I move all the data...
<CharlieSu> HAs only used SSH to CHRoot users to a directory?  I'm trying to do so using the ChrootDirectory /chroot/%u, ForceCommand internal-sftp method and it isn't working.
<player> how do i insatl a package
<brubelsabs> player: aptitude install packagename
<DJones> player: sudo apt-get install packagename
<brubelsabs> player: sudo aptitude install packagename
<tuzlo> I have installed the Ubuntu package Phpbb3 and it  is trying to access mysql with no password, is there a way around this as the installation is aborting because I have a password set up as root
<tuzlo> !phpbb3
<tuzlo> !phpbb
<karla> tuzlo, unpasswording might work!
<desu> erUSUL, seems like I already have the newest BIOS available for my model :/
<erUSUL> desu: this is as far as i can go ...
<desu> immuna try fiddling with the settings in the BIOS, though.. Brb
<desu> erUSUL, Alright.. Thanks :)
<researcher1> Iprinting username
<kapcom01> what is the most accurate method to count the internet user's operating system share?
<researcher1> !printing user account
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !ot | kapcom01
<ubottu> kapcom01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<player> i have instaled fire fox but i cant see the aplication
<IdleOne> researcher1: what are you trying to do?
<pckiller> I cant go in the french serveur can you give me a lien svp
<researcher1> print user account
<researcher1> !print user account
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> researcher1: explain, what is that?
<player> i have instaled fire fox but i cant see the aplication
<needhelp1> for some reason my pc keeps freezing, im using ubuntu. where would i start to look into this?
<terry> player: Do you see the main menu? Click on that.
<researcher1> IdleOne: I wnat to creat user account for a shared printer
<karla> researcher1, 'printing user account' isn't immediately bvious to us
<terry> player: Applications  ?
<IdleOne> !printer | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<player> ja
<player> yes
<terry> player:  You can create an Icon on the desktop if you like.
<player> how
<babu__> how to restore the grub...
<IdleOne> !grub2 | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<babu__> i installed windows 7 after ubuntu 10.10
<terry> player: But under Applications you will find firefox  Applications -> Internet -> Firefox
<player> i dont see mozilla firefox in that list
<karla> babu__, refer to what ubottu said ^^
<[TK]D-Fender> player: Right-click on the desktop > create launcher
<squig> Terry, its more to get a get a sliding bar on the right that doesnt run out, erUSUL maybe, its not system log files, karla its probably what I will have to do, its not quite that simple though
<terry> player: If you would like to create a desktop icon, right click on an empty space on the desktop and choose "Create Launcher"
<player> custum aplication  or aplication
<IdleOne> player: in the command field of that Launcher you put: firefox %u
<IdleOne> but I am not sure why you needed to install firefox because it comes default on an ubuntu install
<player> it worked but i dont have the image
<Marek__> Hello, all.
<[TK]D-Fender> player: Other suggestion.  Uninstall it, and re-install it.  Backup your bookmarks, etc first
<terry> player: In the Name and Command type in   firefox
<terry> player: Both blanks type in firefox
<babu__> how to check if the grub is correctly installed
<IdleOne> player: right click on the launcher and select properties, then click on the icon on the left hand side and navigate to /usr/share/pixmaps the file you want is firefox.png
<terry> babu__: reboot I guess.
<alz> hello please i need some help
<babu__> without reboot....how to check if the grub is correctly installed
<IdleOne> alz: with what?
<alz> I've installed AWN and i need to hide the bottom task manager, how can i do that?
<Skeeter-> I tried to look over the internet about ubuntu and mutlitouch trackpad, all i find is multitouch screen informations. Anyone knows how to unable multitouch/gestures for the trackpad on ubuntu
<axel_> hi, a got a touchscreen on my eee (distro easypeasy) and tried to access it via the evtouch-input driver. because there is no xorg.conf I am confused, how to load it.
<zh_> hi
<babu__> without reboot....how to check if the grub is correctly installed
<IdleOne> alz: you mean the one that was installed default?
<babu__> i installed grub now...without reboot....how to check if the grub is correctly installed
<IdleOne> !repeat | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alz> yup IdleOne, because it's now under the AWN bar..
<IdleOne> alz: right click on it and go to properties
<gaelfx> If I just want to use gParted, and I have a gParted iso, can I just put it in the /boot of an ubuntu liveusb and boot it from there?
<terry> !grub2 | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<babu__> join #redhat
<terry> babu__: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<alz> yup IdleOne, then ?
<IdleOne> alz: autohide
<babu__> 10.10
<barf> How can I see which eth[X] is connected to which physical network card?
<IdleOne> or you can remove it completely by right clicking and Delete This Panel.
<IdleOne> alz: ^^
<barf> command line
<Aristide> Hi !
<IdleOne> barf: ifconfig
<terry> babu__: Was grub originally istalled?  If so, what happened to it?
<babu__> i installed ubuntu 10.10
<Aristide> My KDE Desktop is in this mode http://netbooked.net/images/sized/images/uploads/articles/meego-kde-590x326.jpg
<alz> oh nice IdleOne, but still one problem, I dont want it to show up when i move the mouse to there: p
<barf> IdleOne: ? How
<Aristide> How switch to "normal" mode with taskbar and menu ...
<IdleOne> barf: type ifconfig in cli
<IdleOne> alz: then you want to Delete the panel by right clicking on it
<alz> thanks so much IdleOne ! :D
<IdleOne> welcome
<karla> babu__, you can 1) dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc or 2) grub-install && update-grub2
<terry> Aristide: Is it that you do not have panel at bottom?
<barf> IdleOne: when I type ifconfig in the CLI I see the setup of ethx, what is the link to see which physical card f eks eth0 is?
<IdleOne> barf: oh, I am not sure.
<karla> barf, the output of dmesg might be helpful
<karla> barf, dmesg | grep eth
<Blazento> Hi. I went to start my laptop today and i just get a blinking light (45 mins now). How can i troubleshoot this? Ubuntu is the only OS i use.
<kyentei> Blazento: Do you get to see GRUB?
<Aristide> terry, i have alreday delete all panel, but i can't remove the top panel
<Aristide> *already
<barf> karla: Thanks that works for some of the NICs, but not all
<terry> Aristide: So you want to remove top panel?
<barf> I was trying to use lspci -vvv in combination with ifconfig
<barf> and lsmod
<Aristide> Yes for allow to use a normal window, normal kmenu, allow max button etc...
<Aristide> max button for window
<Aristide> But i have try to unlock : same problem
<terry> Aristide: Why are you removing panels?
<barf> karla: I have 4 NICs installed, 2 of them shows up showing ethX and MAC address on the same line
<Aristide> terry, For use a "normal mode"
<alz> @IdleOne : can I ask you one more thing?
<Aristide> http://high-tech.portail.free.fr/informatique/28-06-2010/kde-45-la-premiere-release-candidate-est-disponible/80370-kde-4-4-environnement-nepomuk.jpg
<IdleOne> alz: don't ask to ask, just ask. :)
<alz> IdleOne : I want that thing like in OsX : to move my mouse to the bottom left corner and to go to the desktop
<Aristide> This computer is a eepc
<alz> IdleOne : is it possible with Compiz?
<oliver_> alz: i guess it is
<armitage_> mini
<IdleOne> alz: it is. I don't use compiz. you can try asking in #compiz they would know better
<alz> Ok IdleOne, then I may ask oliver_ : do you happen to know how to do that?
<terry> Aristide: That image shows the bar at the bottom
<Gulfstream> which filesystem is the best for a speedy system?
<barf> Hmmm, the system now has eth0, eth1, eth2 and eth4, what happened to 3?
<terry> Aristide: That image shows bar at bottom.  Is that yours?
<kyentei> Gulfstream: Just use EXT4 ^_^
<Aristide> terry, I want to switch from http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd/news/mini-87214-kde-4-5-plasma.jpg to http://high-tech.portail.free.fr/informatique/28-06-2010/kde-45-la-premiere-release-candidate-est-disponible/80370-kde-4-4-environnement-nepomuk.jpg
<oliver_> alz, never done it before but compiz supports all kind of that features
<Aristide> I don't know if i'm understandable :/
<alz> okay oliver_, i'm going to ask in #Compiz channel then, thanks.
<Ramon_GPS> hi all, i need help with wacom for gimp under Maverick
<Gulfstream> kyentei: I was thinking that or btrfs was the fastest... I am not sure, but I want to know which one is the fastest
<terry> Aristide: Do you have kbuntu installed?  If so, what version?
<oliver_> alz, mom
<karla> barf, the kernel gets to rename interfaces around like that, how and why beats me
<oliver_> alz, think found it ..
<barf> What is the rule about not having 2 of the same NIC on odd slots?
<alz> oliver_, okay i'm waiting
<kyentei> Gulfstream: If you're going to use btrfs, make sure you have a seperate /boot on EXT3 or EXT4
<Aristide> terry, I have install the last kubuntu vesion ... 4.5.1
<Aristide> From kubuntu-desktop
<barf> I rebooted, will see if it is still up that same creek
<Gulfstream> kyentei: I have that at the moment
<IdleOne> Gulfstream: you probably want to stick with ext4 seeing how btrfs isn't completely feature full
<oliver_> alz, ok go to  ccsm    general -> key bindings (scroll down) -> show desktop
<Aristide> Kubuntu 10.10
<terry> Aristide: You mean 10.04?
<Gulfstream> that probably explains my system acting up, so I will have to use ext4
<oliver_> alz, found it?
<terry> Aristide: Ok, 10.10  32bit ?
<IdleOne> ext4 is stable and the speed increase you may get with btrfs won't even be noticeable imo
<Aristide> Yes terry
<alz> is it in Compiz oliver_ ?
<Aristide> 10.10 32b
<Aristide> I have install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<Aristide> *installed
<megamark16> hey everyone, I'm trying to write to a tape backup drive using a barebones tar script and I'm only getting about 5.0 KiB/s write speeds
<oliver_> alz, type in  a console    ccsm (this opens up the compizconfig settings manager) if u don't have that one just install it from synaptic
<megamark16> I'm reading from local disk, tried it with and without gzip
<alz> I have it oliver_
<kyentei> IdleOne: I think they both go nearly as fast, as it comes down to the harddisk more than to the filesystem.
<alz> but I dont see key bindings options
<oliver_> alz,  go to category "general"
<oliver_> alz, then "general options"
<megamark16> not sure if it could be a driver issue with my scsi card, the drive, or what
<terry> Aristide: So  do you want that bar at bottom?
<alz> ok oliver_
<oliver_> alz, and there you will find what i described you
<IdleOne> kyentei: yeah, so the deciding factor should be stability. btrfs is still not complete from what I understand.
<[4-tea-2]> Interesting bug: whenever I start Liferea, gnome-panel stops updating (ie. the clock, Bubblemon etc. seem to "hang"), yet all the gnome-panel menus (and the menus of all the applets) still work. Anybody else seeing something like this?
<sipior> megamark16: depending on the age of your equipment, you may want to make sure that your scsi bus is correctly terminated.
<Aristide> terry, Yes with a kmenu
<kyentei> IdleOne: If it was, I think Ubuntu would be using it by now. ^^
<alz> awesome oliver_
<alz> Thanks so much
<Aristide> But the panel is lock
<IdleOne> kyentei: probably
<kyentei> IdleOne: By default, that is
<oliver_> alz, no problem
<kleopatra> did i miss an answer? my connection broke
<Aristide> I retry ... Wait
<elegos> hello!
<elegos> I've installed ubuntu on my iMac8,1 (early 2008). It works like a charm, but I've got a little problem with the audio: it doesn't recognize my headphones jack
<elegos> my audio card is seen as: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<elegos> do you have any idea about it?
<megamark16> well, I don't know a ton about scsi but I've got a terminator plugged into the second slot and the green light is on, how can I tell if the drive is terminated correctly?
<Gulfstream> what does the resize online mean?
<IdleOne> Gulfstream: that means you will be able to resize a partition while it is mounted
<terry> Aristide: If you want to put KDE back to it's original state you can simply rm -rf ~/.kde
<IdleOne> Gulfstream: still not completely supported and they suggest FULL backups before doing so.
<Gulfstream> how do I force a filesystem check?
<terry> Aristide: That should put it back the way it was when you installed, (after you log out and back in again or reboot).
<Kartagis> !fsck | Gulfstream
<ubottu> Gulfstream: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<terry> Aristide: Actually, you can bring up a fresh new terminal and type   rm -rf .kde
<terry> Aristide: Actually, you can bring up a fresh new terminal and type   rm -rf .kde/
<lakatos> I have a question. Who here is good with Makefiles and the g++ compiler?
<sipior> lakatos: i bet there are a lot of folks in ##C++
<IdleOne> Gulfstream: this video explains a lot http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1608
<lakatos> Thank you very much
<elegos> anyone can help me with my ignored audio jack?
<Aristide> terry, Ok
<cntb> !usbinstall
<IdleOne> !usb | cntb
<ubottu> cntb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gulfstream> how can I set it to automatically do a check every time I boot?
<ID_ldpr> como faso pra instalar LE 4
<IdleOne> !es | ID_ldpr
<ubottu> ID_ldpr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sipior> Gulfstream: have a look in "man fstab"
<bonjoyee> i am trying to use id3tag to change only a few field..but it blanks the others..how to overcome this?
<Quantum_Ion> Did you do a partial upgrade of Ubuntu Linux yet ?
<ID_ldpr> ql canal pode me passr
<cntb> IdleOne, ty
<IdleOne> ID_ldpr: ES o BR ?
<ID_ldpr> BR
<IdleOne> !br | ID_ldpr
<ubottu> ID_ldpr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<terry> Aristide: And then once you get everything like you want it, lock panel and lock screen.  (You get those options by right clicking on the panel and right clicking on an empty space on the desktop.)
<Elirips> Hello all. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I have a strange problem with the fonts of the menues in openoffice.org. I've uploaded a screenshot to show the problem: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/280211162420_strange_font_problem.png any ideas?
<Aristide> Ok ty
<ID_ldpr> ok
<Quantum_Ion> Ubuntu Linux doesnt upgrade from 10.04LTS to 10.10 ?
<Quantum_Ion> wtf ?
<kyentei> Quantum_Ion: "Ubuntu" will do ;-) There's no need for naming software just after that
<terry> Aristide: Also, the next time you want to get an image of your deskop to share, you can just hit the Print Scrn button.
<kyentei> Quantum_Ion: You'd be saying "Ubuntu gnome linux gnu openoffice .... etc"
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: yes and no. you need to change from LTS releases only to Normal Releases in the Software Sources.
<neo_> testing
<ID_ldpr> compiz fusion roda no LE 4
<IdleOne> neo_: pass
<Aristide> Argh
<Quantum_Ion> IdleOne, I think its best to stick with LTS releases for stability right ?
<kyentei> Quantum_Ion: LTS doesn't prove stability, every release is stable. LTS just means you have to upgrade less ^^
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: 10.10 is very stable here. if you want a long term supported os stick with LTS
<Aristide> Nooo ! I don't want this desktop ! ><
<kyentei> Quantum_Ion: Just as the name says, it's supported longer than other releases.
 * Aristide go self-kill
<terry> Aristide: And you can get a terminal by holding Alt while hitting F2 and type in konsole
<neo_> I'm from Brazil
<Quantum_Ion> okay
<Aristide> terry, I have delete .kde from /home/<username> folder
<Quantum_Ion> I am sticking with 10.04 LTS until another Ubuntu LTS version comes along
<Aristide> But this desktop is back ><
<terry> Aristide: Ok, now just log out and back in again, or reboot.
<kyentei> Quantum_Ion: That's once every two years. ;-)
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: 12.04 is the next LTS in about a year from now
<Quantum_Ion> I will just use the update manager to keep my system up to date
<elegos> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04) - I can't figure out how to let ubuntu recognize my headphones via jack... any idea?
<Logan_WP> !br | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<terry> Aristide: Did you log out or reboot?
<Quantum_Ion> IdleOne, That's when I will upgrade my distro again
<Aristide> terry, I have already reboot, but this desktop is back !
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: sounds good :)
<ID_ldpr> neo br
<Aristide> terry, So, i have a eepc :/
<ID_ldpr> ?
<terry> Aristide:  Oh, an eepc with Kbuntu pre-installed?
<johnnytx> why is Alias := 'User_Alias' User_Alias (':' User_Alias)*
<Quantum_Ion> I wish I had a little EEPC netbook those little things are Hot when it comes to running Ubuntu Linux
<johnnytx> instead of Alias := 'User_Alias' User_Alias (':' User_List)*
<Aristide> terry, No Windows XP. But after a BSOD (huhu) i have install Ubuntu, and KDE Desktop from kubuntu-desktop
<cntb> IdleOne, Unetbootin is ok  for putting ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<kyentei> Aristide: I'm not really following where your conversation is going, but if it is KDE related I suggest you join the #kubuntu channel
<Aristide> Ok
<IdleOne> cntb: yes, unetbootin works well for me
<Kaedenn> I'm connecting my Blackberry to my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop, and I'm not having a single thing happen. `mount` lists nothing, `ls /dev/sdb*` also lists nothing
<Quantum_Ion> Windows XP is so dated but I still run it on an old netbook
<Kaedenn> I'm using the supplied USB cable as well.
<Kaedenn> The phone is a Verizon Blackberry Curve 3G, as well.
<Aristide> Tank you terry for your help ^^
<Aristide> kyentei, Tank you for redirection
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, Your phone is probably locked by Verizon
<kyentei> Aristide: I hope it helps, though. ;-) Once again, I'm not sure whether your problem is KDE related.
<Kaedenn> Also, lsusb lists Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0fca:8004 Research In Motion, Ltd.
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, You should have an unlocked phone
<Kaedenn> Eh? It used to work before the OS update to my phone. :<
<cntb> k
<terry> Aristide: I don't know what BSOD is.
<Aristide> Ho ! Good !
<Kaedenn> If I unlock this phone, I get my contract canceled.
<AndroidKris> How can I get an analogue clock and system monitor on my home screen/
<Aristide> \o/ I have found a problem
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, Yeah but who updated the OS Verizon ?
<AndroidKris> would that be through compiz?
<Kaedenn> Quantum_Ion: Yes.
<elegos> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04) - I can't figure out how to let ubuntu recognize my headphones via jack... any idea?
<terry> Aristide: What was it?
<Aristide> o/ In activity from desktop option, i have change type to Desktop
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, Cellphone carriers lock their phones with special software just so you know, next time you buy a phone ask for an unlocked phone not specifically assinged to that carrier such as Verizon
<Kaedenn> Quantum_Ion: They don't offer that. And they won't cover unlocked phones. z_z
<barf> is there a proc that shows which eth devices are available?
<IdleOne> !ot | Quantum_Ion Kaedenn
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion Kaedenn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, Then after your 2 year contract is up you got a brick
<Kaedenn> Sigh. I'm not looking for a flame war. I'm looking to connect my phone to my laptop.
<Ampelbein> barf: do you mean /proc/net/dev?
<bstarek> hello
<barf> Ampelbein: Thanks
<TrevorBradley> Hey, has anyone else been seeing sluggish performance in ubuntu lately?  I'm seeing occasional 2-3 second delays in mouse clicks taking any action.  I read that it might be be most recent kernel.
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, thats going to be tough because you dont know what restrictions the telecom put on your phone when you upgraded the phones OS
<dominicdinada> after rebooting my computer has a dialog box that says Install problem, config defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly..... they are corrupted how do i repair without losing my data...
<Blazento> Hi. My installation of Ubuntu is crapping out on startup. I ran from a disc and all appears well, though i have no permissions to back up my files. Is there any way to repair my install?
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: you said it was a blackberry?
<Quantum_Ion> What is the best unlocked smart phone to connect to Ubuntu Linux ?
<arand> barf: /proc/net/dev_snmp6/ seems to be the place on my my system.
<Aristide> terry, Other small problem >< The title bar is not visible
<kyentei> Quantum_Ion: -Linux :P
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: Yes. I've already installed barry-utils.
<IdleOne> Please don't poll the channel Quantum_Ion
<bittiez> Hey so, I had xp installed, I then installed 10.10 on a second  partition, when it finished it asked me to restart, so I did, and it booted straight to xp, so i'm guessing grub didn't install correct? also on a second note: when xp opened up it doesn't show the second partition(but it might be because its ext2)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 20 minutes!
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: you want to tether the phone for internet use?
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: No, I want to add music to my phone.
<ndlovu> can I use the find command to locate files of type ASCII text?
<barf> arand: Thanks, but cat /proc/net/dev gives more info
<elegos> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04) - I can't figure out how to let ubuntu recognize my headphones via jack... any idea?
<IdleOne> hmm Kaedenn Barry-utils should be able to give you access to the phone. is it being mounted when you plug it in?
<dominicdinada> after rebooting my computer has a dialog box that says Install problem, config defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly..... they are corrupted how do i repair without losing my data...
<Quantum_Ion> IdleOne, I think he has a USB connected cable and he wants to transfer his MP3's from his Ubuntu Linux laptop to his Verizon locked phone via a USB cable
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: I am quite versed with the terminal, if that's any help to you. No, it is not. Nothing is happening on my laptop to show it's even connected.
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: However, lsusb does say some sort of "Research In Motion, Ltd." device is connected, but doesn't say anything more.
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: dmesg showing anything about the phone when you plug it in?
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, Did Verizon give you special software to Work with Windows and your phone ?
<TrevorBradley> Not just mouse clicks, but keystrokes... Clicking the home key just took 5 seconds to respond in firefox.
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: try sudo blkid to see if it is mounted
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: It is not. I get my three main partitions.
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: what model is it?
<terry> Aristide: For future reference, I think you can post an image of your desktop with command http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit
<Aristide> Ok
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: maybe we can find some info on the web
<Aristide> Wait a post two screens
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: http://codepad.org/VuAjck69 . Blackberry Curve 3G, OS 6.0.
<halvor> hello
<kyentei> Does anyone happen to know whether the Nvidia drivers for 11.04 have been fixed yet? I'd like to start alpha-testing outside VM's now, but I don't want xorg to be broken
<erUSUL> ndlovu: you could cook something up with the help of "file" and shell
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, Can your phone use an SSD card ?
<Kaedenn> It can, uSSD.
<Kaedenn> But my laptop cannot.
<compdoc> kyentei, seems to work for some, and not for others
<zumbi> !gobby
<ubottu> gobby is multiplayer gedit
<Alan_M> Hey
<kyentei> compdoc: Oh, that makes it a whole lot more interesting to try =P
<Alan_M> i was wondering where i could get a working 11.04 link
<TrevorBradley> I guess it's not a common problem. I'll try to do more research myself then.
<Alan_M> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<Quantum_Ion> Kaedenn, If so transfer the MP3's from your Ubuntu to the SSD card and plug the SSD card into your phone and get the MP3s from there
<Alan_M> 404 T_T
<elegos> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04) - I can't figure out how to let ubuntu recognize my headphones via jack... any idea?
<zumbi> someone knows what is going on with gobby.ubuntu.com, I cannot log into it, is it a problem on my side?
<bittiez> Hey so, I had xp installed, I then installed 10.10 on a second  partition, when it finished it asked me to restart, so I did, and it booted straight to xp, so i'm guessing grub didn't install correct? also on a second note: when xp opened up it doesn't show the second partition(but it might be because its ext2)
<ndlovu> erUSUL, "find . -exec file {} \; | grep text" works, but I thought find would have such things built-in
<xtest> test
<xtest> test
<rumpe1> ndlovu, grep has these things built in...  grep -r
<erUSUL> ndlovu: find dir/ -exec sh -c '(file "$1" | grep -q "ASCII text") && echo $1' _ {} \;
<rumpe1> ndlovu, ah, sorry... wrong answer :/
<tuzlo> I am trying to copy a dir (as root) into a dir in /usr/share but I am getting an error  cp: omitting directory  am I missing an option?
<erUSUL> tuzlo: cp -r
<red2kic> tuzlo: When in doubt, "man cp" or "cp --help"
<ndlovu> thanks erUSUL, that gives cleaner output :)
 * barf arand: Mine looks like # ls -1 eth0 eth1 eth3 eth4 lo
<sacarlson> bittiez: my guess you picked the wrong device to put your mbr ,  my guess you used a usb flash disk to install that become /dev/sda and when removed your other disk becomes /dev/sda  so you may need to install mbr to /dev/sdb http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: have you enabled mass storage mode on the BB?
<barf> Will this sequence be the same?
<erUSUL> ndlovu: no problem
<nobody> siema
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: once that is enabled it should be mounted auto and you will be able to transfer files
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: My phone says "Media Card Storage is not available because Mass Storage Mode is currently in use."
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: And nothing happens in dmesg. If I then unplug my USB cable and plug it back in, my phone re-adopts the card.
<arand> barf: http://pastebin.com/EkWi5JP5 this is the order for me, but I guess with some alphabetical sorting you could force the ordering...
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: BB is notoriously not linux friendly, try disabling the mass storage mode and then re-enable it (while unplugged from the computer) then plug it back in.
<xtest> just testing some random text here ....
<Kaedenn> Huh, it doesn't give the option to enable mass storage mode if it isn't plugged in to my laptop.
<Kaedenn> This is weird.
<Kaedenn> And annoying.
<arand> barf: Though if you just ls /proc/net/dev_snmp6/ you get them alphabetically directly..
<kyentei> IdleOne: Personally I like to think that BB isn't friendly at all. Perhaps for cooperative uses.. but that'd be it. I'ma stick with droid <3
<Kaedenn> IdleOne: Anyway, thank you for your help. I need to go.
<IdleOne> Kaedenn: I can't think of anything else. try the BB forums
<gartral> kyentei: please tell me you mean Android? Droid is specific too a line of Android handsets..
<kyentei> gartral: I do mean Android indeed.
<gartral> \and I curse Motorola for taking that naming shortcut
<lcb> Hi. how can I add VirtualBox repository for Natty? (trying to registerimage and tells me the version i have -from natty -is outdated)
<IdleOne> lcb: natty help in #ubuntu+1
<lcb> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<brainfart> hey everyone.... I'm new to this whole thing. what is this place?
<Sid> welcome brainfart
<Sid> here we discuss all the stuff about ubuntu
<apollo> is there a Linux equivalent to CCleaner in Ubuntu?
<Sid> if you have any queries and problems you can discuss it here
<kyentei> apollo: Umm, /tmp cleans itself after a reboot, and there's no such thing as a registery? ;-)
<red2kic> apollo: bleachbit something.
<Sid> apollo- just reboot the system...
<brainfart> cool. i figured as much. im interested in making the switch. so ill probably be here often.
<red2kic> apollo: Not that you need it -- but, kay.
<apollo> THX
<red2kic> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<kyentei> brainfart: Feel free to. The #ubuntu IRC channel is all for support.
<Sid> can anyone tell me what is a BOT?
<poobird> question: so... i have portforwarding for FTP on to one of my pcs. i can reach the pc if i use my external ip, but i i use the local ip ex:192.168.1.* it times out.. why?
<Guest3567> have a problem with adding users in ubuntu 10.1o
<kyentei> poobird: Is it blocked in the firewall? Only allowing connections coming from your router?
<sokdobriy> dear friends. i have got a problem with wine photoshop and compiz on 10.10. Can anybody help me whith this? This is the brush http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300725/ and that is the healingBrush http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300903/
<sokdobriy> sorry for my eanglish)
<libo> hello!
<TrevorBradley> Any guesses as to when the 2.6.36 kernel might be coming out for Meerkat?
<poobird> na cuz sometimes it will go throught and others i cant even ping it in local
<erUSUL> TrevorBradley: never
<poobird> what can i do to trouble shoot it?
<kyentei> TrevorBradley: Never, as stable releases don't get version upgrades. Just security updates and bugfixes.
<terry> !bot | Sid
<ubottu> Sid: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sokdobriy> hey
<TrevorBradley> It looks like my sluggish behaviour might be related to the 2.6.35 kernel, perhaps I'll downgrade to 2.6.34 then... :|
<sokdobriy> hey people
<sokdobriy> help plz
<TrevorBradley> wait for narwhal in a couple of months...
<sipior> TrevorBradley: building your own kernel is not terribly hard.
<sipior> sokdobriy: this is neither a photoshop nor a wine help channel.
<poobird> what can i do to trouble shoot it?
<TrevorBradley> sipior, I've done it before, I'm an ex-Slackware user of 15 years.. :)
<bullgard> To everybody:  Ubuntu Developers Week has just begun!
<sipior> TrevorBradley: good! then you know what to do :-)
<erUSUL> TrevorBradley: you can try the mainline kernel ppa to get a more recent kernel.
<erUSUL> !ppa | TrevorBradley
<ubottu> TrevorBradley: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sokdobriy> wine is a part of ubuntu
<Kauzmik1dr> hello, I am running 10.10 on a gateway 1625m. How would I check color depth of my video settings?
<sipior> sokdobriy: nice try, but no.
<sipior> sokdobriy: you can ask the folks in #winehq, perhaps they can help you.
<Kauzmik1dr> I need 32 bit, but I think it is running at 24bit
<kyentei> Kauzmik1dr: 24 bit does not excist.
<kyentei> Kauzmik1dr: Probably either 32 or 64
<sokdobriy> thx i would try this way
<Kauzmik1dr> kk thanks
<sipior> Kauzmik1dr: 32-bit is just 24-bit with an 8-bit alpha channel.
<TrevorBradley> ding, found it erUSUL.  So many to pick from.  I'll have a whack at it, thanks.
<Aristide> DONE ! \o/ I'm happy
<kyentei> Aristide: And you learned some. ^_^
<sipior> kyentei: i'm pretty sure he doesn't have 64-bit colour depth :-)
<Aristide> o/
<Kauzmik1dr> so rgba, cool thanks
<elegos> how can I remap two inverted keyboard keys?
<sipior> i suppose we'd need a tetrachromat to test that.
<made_> more
<made_> ima neokjj
<sokdobriy> #winehq seems to bee a dead cheanel
<dhiaeldeen> hello friends
<sipior> sokdobriy: guess you're out of luck.
<dhiaeldeen> i'm out of luck? :(
<sipior> dhiaeldeen: are you called sokdobriy?
<sipior> dhiaeldeen: (hint: no)
<ActionParsnip> elegos: look into xmodmap maybe
<om26er> how to disable login events in xchat?
<elegos> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dhiaeldeen> why you want to know my name?
 * sipior sighs heavily.
<sokdobriy> if translate sokdobriy from russian it will be like good juce
<om26er> I want to disable foo has joined and bar has quit in xchat
<dhiaeldeen> sipior: what did i do to you ? :(
<sokdobriy> i realy need help with it. i need photoshop and i like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> om26er: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=2568
<ActionParsnip> sokdobriy: look into wine
<ActionParsnip> !apdb | sokdobriy
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<om26er> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Ramon_GPS> hi how can i delete a package form synaptic ?
<rahadian> unity
<vineet> my webcam is not working.
<sokdobriy> i know that. but i've got a problem with photoshop in the wine, and compiz
<eXpLoD> i want in my upper panel to have a diagram which shows my cpu and ram usage how do i do that?
<DruuiMai> how r u all
<sokdobriy> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300903/
<sokdobriy> and like that http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300725/
<red2kic> eXpLoD: Right-click --> Add To Panel -->
<vineet> DruuiMai,my webcam is not working.
<red2kic> eXpLoD: On the top panel.
<DruuiMai> ?
<DruuiMai> u talking to watch person, vineet
<eXpLoD> and then?
<DruuiMai> watch = wrong
<DruuiMai> :p
<majnoon> ok this what need HOPEFULLY 1 line term comand to unzip a whole directory of zip files
<vineet> yes
<red2kic> eXpLoD: Look for it.
<eXpLoD> well it's not here
<vineet> plz help me out
<kyentei> majnoon: write a bash script that says "for i in `ls | grep zip`; do; unzip $i; done
<rumpe1> majnoon, unzip *.zip
<kyentei> majnoon: You may use an [ENTER] where I have set ;
<kyentei> rumpe1: Meh, that gives an error ;-)
<rumpe1> kyentei, don't parse ls!
<made_> more
<kiselko> more
<made_> kai
<dhiaeldeen> more
<red2kic> kyentei: rumpe1 is correct. :)
<_skpl> more.
<kyentei> rumpe1: Please explain.
<rumpe1> red2kic, yay \o/
<Sammi16> Hi, my computer boots up but then the screen keeeps going black for 2 seconds, goes back to the terminal, and then repeats... its saying something about apparmor?
<LeGambitteur> hi there
<Sammi16> what is apparmor? and is it causing the problem?
<red2kic> Never parse ls. You're explicity not to parse ls when writing bash scripts
<vineet> actually cheese webcam booth isn't working
<red2kic> asked not to*
<DruuiMai> apparmor is protecting you from linux itself. just kidding
<kyentei> red2kic: Please define "parse"?
<majnoon> says something about unexpected token near ;
<red2kic> kyentei: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<ActionParsnip> majnoon: for i in *.zip; do j="${i%.zip}"; mkdir "$j" && unzip -d "$j" "$i"; done
<sokdobriy> how i can disable compiz just for the wine?
<kyentei> red2kic: Ah, that. I usually fixed that in my scripts by using sed
<ActionParsnip> sokdobriy: make a script to disable compiz then run the command, when the command dies, rerun compiz. Alternatively you can just ditch compiz and have fewer issues
<Sammi16> can someone help?
<majnoon> ActionParsnip, that LOOKS like it working :) \o/
<ActionParsnip> majnoon: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/howto/dissectabadoneliner
<red2kic> majnoon: There are packages/scripts that allows you to uncompress regardless of its filetypes.
<platius> just did a fresh install of 10.04.2,  working fine until I installed the nvidia from admin>hw drivers. now boots into console. Is there a recovery or o I need to go back on the driver?
<ActionParsnip> majnoon: put it in a script and you can use it later with ease :)
<ersi> Hi! Is there anyone that got any information/can point me to a URL about X11 Freezes with the new Sandy Bridge chipset? I've discontinued using the intergrated graphics card. I'm now using a dedicated nVidia card instead. Still having freezes though.
<platius> nvidia GT 420M
<ActionParsnip> platius: try: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   what errors do you see?
<ersi> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 by the way.
<Sammi16> it says Pyro name server daemon: disabled see etc/default/pyro-nsd... what does that mean?
<majnoon> that the FIRST thing i did :)
<vineet> platius,cheese webcam booth is not working in my pc
<kyentei> ersi: Just wondering.. can you disable the onboard graphics card in your BIOS?
<ersi> kyentei: Oh! I havn't done that. Yes, I probably can! THat's a good suggestion
<red2kic> Sammi16: The file is in /etc/default/pyro-nsd.  Use your editor to read it.
<viggy_prabhu> Hi friends,
<iplaythisgame> rm: cannot remove 'somefile': Input/output error    on an ext internal mounted hard drive    how to i get rid of them?
<rahadian> all, please join channel #ubuntu-classroom, there is a class there
<viggy_prabhu> in IRC, how do I ignore messages of new members joining and leaving the group
<Sammi16> red2kic: i cant even get to the login screen the message keeps repeating
<ersi> kyentei: I'll go fiddle with my BIOS and come back if I experiance it again later (Happens spontainously under heavy load.. so hard to reproduce)
<ActionParsnip> iplaythisgame: is the partition healthy?
<kyentei> ersi: I hope it works out fine, I have no other ideas so far.
<kyentei> ersi: Goodluck!
<ActionParsnip> viggy_prabhu: which client?
<red2kic> Sammi16: What did you do?
<ersi> kyentei: It was a good suggestion that I had overlooked. Thanks! :)
<iplaythisgame> how do i check    I've been using it for years
<stratisp> kalispera
<ActionParsnip> iplaythisgame: what file system is the partition?
<_skpl> anyone know what fml really means?
<iplaythisgame> ActionParsnip: showing 83  Pretty sure ext3
<viggy_prabhu> ActionParsnip, I am using xchat
<platius> vineet;  No devices detect    no screens found
<Sammi16> red2kic, it might be because i installed compiz which mightnot support my system (archos 9)
<ActionParsnip> iplaythisgame: unmount the partition and you can use fsck on it, read: man fsck    for options
<vineet> yes
<red2kic> _skpl: fsck my laptop
<ActionParsnip> viggy_prabhu: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=2568
<vineet> platius,yes
<Sammi16> actually, it also shows the fsck, and it says clean... then starting apparmor... then .bin.firefox(?)
<Sammi16>  (?)*
<Sammi16> bleh  ( ?  )
<platius> vineet;  yes?  these were at tail of log,  No devices detected    no screens found
<red2kic> Sammi16: I see. Well, you know you're in wrong channel. I don't even know what pyro-nsd is.
<Sammi16> i just looked it up, its pyro name server daemon.
<vineet> platius;screen not found
<bittiez> Okay, so I got grub 2 reinstalled, and it works, except that when i boot it tells me apparantly /sdb7 doesn't exist, but when i go into live cd and do sudo fdisk -l, sdb7 is where ubuntu is install so im not sure why it doesn't work
<platius> vineet;  that's what it said
<bittiez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  <-- following that tutorial #13
<rahadian> class are now open at #ubuntu-classroom
<monkeyD> I have a pc with a sis vga card, but since I installed ubuntu I get screen errors, with means I have a vertical line that doesnt want to go and I have many smal vertival lines that move
<vineet> platius;yes actually cheese isn't working
<platius> vineet; new Dell XPS laptop
<vineet> lenovo y410
<okapi14> hi all, I am on ubuntu lucid and having problem of viewing videos. Thy all shows with noise, anyone can help?
<figure002> !google test
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ActionParsnip> monkeyD: are you fully updated?
<figure002> !tip
<ActionParsnip> vineet: run:   lsusb    one line will identify the webcam, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<monkeyD> ActionParsnip: think so
<monkeyD> ActionParsnip: apt-get update ?
<oCean> figure002: use  /msg ubottu
<ActionParsnip> monkeyD: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<barf> Is there anything in proc that can tell which motherboard is on the system?
<figure002> oCean: ok
<vineet> actionparnship,Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vineet> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vineet> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vineet> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vineet> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vineet> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> vineet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> barf: sudo dmidecode | more
<enzotib> hi, when I install ubuntu-restricted-extras a number of packages get installed. But why they result as installed manually (not automatic)?
<farhad> hi, i use ubuntu. i can't ping my wifi printer from my laptop (my laptop is connected at the same wireless net). but i can ping the printer from my fixed hosts (fixed=with eth cable). is there anyone who has some idea?
<ActionParsnip> enzotib: how do you mean "result as installed manually"? please
<mkumar> vineet,hi
<vineet> mkumar;hello
<Vikash> Hello Everyone
<ActionParsnip> farhad: can you ping the router?
<farhad> ActionParsnip, yep
<mkumar> vineet,is your webcam working properly
<monkeyD> ActionParsnip: ok I am updating and then I will reboot, but what do you say that if I wait and the logon screen comes, there are no screen errors
<RusAlex> hi guys
<enzotib> ActionParsnip, as aptitude show $pkg | grep -i automatic
<ActionParsnip> farhad: is the printer IP in the same subnet as the rest of the network?
<RusAlex> which files stores all keyboard layouts in system ? for gnome2
<ActionParsnip> monkeyD: updates fix a lot
<ubuntu_> hi everypne
<vineet> monkeyD, hii'=
<endoftheworld> hi
<farhad> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> enzotib: its because they were installed as automatic as they were pulled in by a metapackage
<suck_my_tits> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm* Topic for #ubuntu is "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ"
<suck_my_tits> * Topic set by Pici!~Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici on Sun Dec 12 04:23:50 2010
<suck_my_tits> [ChanServ] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<suck_my_tits> * Homepage for #ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu.com
<suck_my_tits> *** Mode #ubuntu +CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged by barjavel.freenode.net
<suck_my_tits> * Channel #ubuntu created on Sun Nov 26 13:42:41 2006
<FloodBot1> suck_my_tits: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> farhad: can you tracerote to the IP?
<farhad> ActionParsnip, from what host?
<enzotib> ActionParsnip, so think, but they have Automatically installed: no
<enzotib> ActionParsnip, for example unrar
<jiffe> is there a way to find out what the default is set to with UFW ?
<vineet> endoftheworld, i have problem in cheese webcam.
<vineet> endoftheworld, on startup of cheese webcam is shows no device found.
<suck_my_tits> * Topic for #ubuntu is "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ"
<suck_my_tits> * Topic set by Pici!~Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici on Sun Dec 12 04:23:50 2010
<suck_my_tits> [ChanServ] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<suck_my_tits> * Homepage for #ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu.com
<suck_my_tits> *** Mode #ubuntu +CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged by barjavel.freenode.net
<FloodBot1> suck_my_tits: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natschil> why is it that the ubuntu/networkmanager network sharing whatever fails all the time so that it keeps dropping connections so that things like irc become unusable over it, whilst older versions of ubuntu handle this issue just fine?
<fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3> 	
<fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3> Hello everybody, is there a way to retrieve the type of architecture in a package not installed from the command line?
<histo> fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3: apt-cache showpkg packagename?
<sid> what is the use of pastebin?
<fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3> works with packages not downloaded in chache dir?
<histo> !paste | sid
<ubottu> sid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<researcher1> sid: pastbin is used to paste larger texts instead of typing here
<Fluttershy> how do you make the dock-menu in Natty *not* auto-hide?
<histo> fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3: It checks the repo and shows the package info
<sid> okay..
<histo> fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3: or sorry yeah the package cache and shows the info
<histo> Fluttershy: right click on it
<skullboy> how do i run multible x sessions simutanisly
<histo> Fluttershy: also natty is in #ubuntu+1
<Kartagis> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<vineet> fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3, my cheese webcam on starting.it shows no device found.
<farhad> ActionParsnip, ping
<fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3> ok thanks ;)
<vineet> fhfhfhfhhfhffhh3,  my cheese webcam on starting.it shows no device found.
<histo> skullboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185555.html
<NCS_One> hi
<histo> !hi
<bastidrazor> skullboy: you could get into a TTY then startx -- :1
<NCS_One> how can I costumize the, don't know the name, what shows before the cursor on a terminal?
<vineet> NCS_One, hello
<bastidrazor> skullboy: do you know how to switch TTY's?
<histo> NCS_One: yeah you need to look at customizing your .bashrc
<NCS_One> histo: thanks. Do you know what its called?
<vineet> histo, mychesse webcam on startup gives no device webcam'
<histo> NCS_One: yeah the .bashrc
<histo> NCS_One: it's in your ~
<skullboy> bastidrazor: i know how to switch tty's but when i type startx -- :1 when i go back to it there is no gui
<bastidrazor> skullboy: it should take you to the newly created X session automatically.
<NCS_One> histo: yes, when I open a terminal I have "myname@myname:~$" < whats this called?
<bastidrazor> NCS_One: prompt or in your .bashrc PS1=stuffhere
<skullboy> bastidrazor: i know but when i switch back it is crashed it is not a auth error and it is not fatal it has the normal output but the output of 1 and 0 are different
<NCS_One> bastidrazor: thanks
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<skullboy> bastidrazor: i know but when i switch back it is crashed it is not a auth error and it is not fatal it has the normal output but the output of 1 and 0 are different
<bastidrazor> skullboy: if you had X running already it is :0 that will error out since it is already running
<ActionParsnip> farhad: from the wireless system...
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to change the background image for my gdm?
<farhad> ActionParsnip, uh?
<coz_> _skpl,   sure
<coz_> _skpl,   hold on
<ActionParsnip> farhad: install traceroute from the repos and you can run:  traceroute ip.address.of.printer
<coz_> _skpl,   ok download this  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/stuff/GDM-NEW.txt
<coz_> _skpl,  now if you want to change just the background..make sure the image you want is in /usr/share/backgrounds  first
<_skpl> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-tweak
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: way easier :)
<fofx> is this a room to fileshare?
<coz_> _skpl,  if you wan t to change just the gdm theme   then change the theme after logging out  as if you were changing the system theme
<abbas> abbas
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: you can change the login box theme and the wallpaper using that
<abbas> start
<_skpl> ActionParsnip: oh thank you
<abbas> quit
<abbas> hi
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: once you have changed the theme and re-logged in you MUST run the next command in the guide or it will ask you every time the gdm shows (annoying)
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: ldm is much more themable ;)
<farhad> ActionParsnip, traceroute to 192.168.1.50 (192.168.1.50), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<farhad>  1  pina-laptop (192.168.1.137)  3002.649 ms !H  3002.631 ms !H  3002.611 ms !H
<ActionParsnip> farhad: please use a pastebin in furture
<farhad> ActionParsnip, ok, however pina-laptop can't see the printer
<ActionParsnip> farhad: could try setting a route to the IP manually, see if it helps some#
<fortash> hello
<ActionParsnip> farhad: try: sudo route add -host 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev wlan0
<jdmcclung> I'm having trouble setting up my wireless card. I know it works, because I've got it to work, but if I reboot it start to not work again and give me a "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." error when I run sudo dhclient wlan0
<fortash> i have used the terminal to move a file to another folder
<ActionParsnip> farhad: assuming wlan0 is the wireless device
<fortash> it look something like so... mv /bla/bla/something.f
<fortash> and I wanted to see the help for mv
<ActionParsnip> fortash: man mv   will show you
<fortash> so it was mv /bla/bla/something.f mv-help
<fortash> and I fear that now  have a folder mv-help somwhere and the file in it
<fortash> how can I find mv-help and delete it
<fortash> because my something.f dissapeared
<ActionParsnip> fortash: if the thing you moved was a folder, then the result is a copy of the item but with the new name
<fortash> no it was a script
<ActionParsnip> fortash: if you didn't specify a location for mv-help then it will be in pwd
<fortash> let me see
<farhad> ActionParsnip, i will try
<oCean> fortash: tip: type 'history' in terminal to find your command history
<ActionParsnip> farhad: that tells the OS to use your wireless device to reach the printer
<farhad> ActionParsnip, there is an error on the syntax
<ActionParsnip> farhad: dang
<Armcutter> Yo
<fortash> 23  sudo mv /home/fortash/Downloads/unmount.sh
<fortash>                                                                                                                                        mv-help
<fortash> this was it
<fortash> where is pwd located?
<fortash> ignore the 23 in the begining
<dashka> Hi How to change a Start-up And Shutdown Screens
<ActionParsnip> fortash: the folder you ran it in, what is command 22?
<oCean> fortash: the command pwd prints your current "working directory" (also known as cwd)
<ActionParsnip> fortash: the file extension isn't necessary on bash scripts
<ActionParsnip> farhad: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<fortash> thanks, for that, I have found it
<fortash> it copied the file with a new name into my user folder
<fortash> thanks again
<lorglas> join #beos.de
<NCS_One> I was able to change the prompt but not the title, its an ssh connection
<TrevorBradley> Ugh, now I remember why I started using Ubuntu instead of Slackware... an hour of work to get back to where I started from.  The new kernel doesn't have a pae version, and compiz doesn't work.  I think I'll just be patient and wait 2 months for narwhal.
<WildcatLG> just for clarification. Does ubuntu refer to NAt as ip address masquarading?
<ActionParsnip> TrevorBradley: you can install the pae kernel, it's in the repo...
<bbd_> any expert?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | bbd_
<ubottu> bbd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TrevorBradley> ActionParsnip, for 2.6.36?
<dashka> How to change a Start-up and Shutdown screens. I meen the pictures when the booting.
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<coz_> dashka,  behind the log in dialog you mean?
<ActionParsnip> TrevorBradley: 2.6.36 isn't an ubuntu kernel
<TrevorBradley> ActionParsnip, there's a ppa version.  I'm having really sluggish performance, and heard upgrading might improve performance.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<ActionParsnip> TrevorBradley: then I suggest you contact the ppa maintainer
<bbd_> Ok, I have trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, I keep having trouble with the upgrader telling me that "Could not calculate the upgrade" etc. I thought it would be the ppa's but after turning all off won't work and after deleting them will keep on giving me the same error
<wizardslovak> does anyone of u uses wordpress?
<dashka> i changed the login screen. and now i want to change start up screen
<TrevorBradley> I might try one of the earlier 2.6.25 kernels, but I don't have another hour or two to blow on this today... Maybe later in the week.
<ActionParsnip> dashka: do you mean plymouth?
<dashka> mmm maybe
<ActionParsnip> dashka: there are a few themes in the repos
<ActionParsnip> dashka: theres also a sunrise like theme here, I think it's spiffy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-sunrise-plymouth-theme-adds-awe-to-boot-time/
<bbd_> Ok, I have trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, I keep having trouble with the upgrader telling me that "Could not calculate the upgrade" etc. I thought it would be the ppa's but after turning all off won't work and after deleting them will keep on giving me the same error, anyone?
<dashka> ok
<dashka> thank you
<franchoy> I installed plymouth manager but ut diesn;t work...:(
<franchoy> I installed plymouth manager but it doesn't work :(
<WildcatLG> does anyone know the difference between IP Masquerading in ubuntu and Network address translation? are they the same just different names?
<sipior> WildcatLG: ip masquerade is simply a subset of NAT.
<sipior> WildcatLG: specifically, ip masq is a form of address translation which maps multiple internal addresses to a single outward-facing address.
<iplaythisgame> rm -r -vv /stuff/disk2/Stuff/Books/Fiction/ rm: cannot remove directory `/stuff/disk2/Stuff/Books/Fiction': Directory not empty       this after the fsck(which got rid of most of the stuff)
<sipior> WildcatLG: formally, NAT can mean a one-to-one mapping of internal and external addresses. probably not what you want.
<WildcatLG> sipior: ok thanks. so what our current Cisco ASA firewall does inst simply NAT (as it maps entire VLANS to its external IP) its IP masquarading. They just dont call it that
<sipior> WildcatLG: ip masquerading is a subset of NAT, so what they say is quite correct.
<WildcatLG> ok good now i know wht i need to setup up... here comes the long task of replicating all of our IP masq settings from the ASA into ubuntu server
<RayGalinato> Hello, can someone please tell me what language Openbox is written in?
<Apollo> I have a pb : wireless doesn't work after hibernation / resume
<Guest23689> ...
<sinblade29> something is strange with my ubuntu install ... i'm installling and after instll i have no grub loder  dual boot windows7 x64  ... i have 2 sata hdd its this the problem
<spons_> wazaaaaaaaaa
<kyentei> sinblade29: Try booting of the other harddisk. perhaps grub is only installed on that one
<coz_> sinblade29,  I have read a few posts about t his   let me search hold on
<iplaythisgame>  ls -a /stuff/disk2/Stuff/Books/Fiction/ ls: reading directory /stuff/disk2/Stuff/Books/Fiction/: Input/output error .  ..
<sinblade29> now  i'm using a live cd i've disconnected the second sata drive and left the one with the windows  install ..   hope this works i'll be back in a few min if this works
<bbd_> I have trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, I keep having trouble with the upgrader telling me that "Could not calculate the upgrade" etc. I thought it would be the ppa's but after turning all off won't work and after deleting them will keep on giving me the same error, anyone?
<jrib> bbd_: do you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed?
<bbd_> jrib: no, I don't
<jrib> bbd_: what non-official repositories did you have enabled?
<ActionParsnip> bbd_: do you have ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed (or the xubuntu or kubuntu one)?
<bbd_> from launchpad I have libreoffice, ubuntu-wine, tiheum and x-swat and google's chrome
<bbd_> actionparship: I don't
<Sean93> ok how do i play sound from one prog gram to my speakers and the sound from another program to my headphones
<Vamsi> Hi, I am unable to use the QT designer , when I start recording the desktop with RecordMyDesktop
<Vamsi> I mean, it opens, but unable to use the features
<Sean93> program*
<franchoy> I heard that unity will be the default UI for ubuntu 11.04, I don't think I'm ready to give up gnome2...
<sandking> hi
<Sean93> when will 11.4 be released
<Sean93> ??
<coz_> Sean93,   11  = 2011   4=april
<BluesKaj> Sean93, april 20sometning
<coz_> Sean93,  so at the end of april
<Sean93> ahhhh
<sandking> i'm in dire need of help. i copied files on my pendrive and i hit eject but when i pulled it out it said that it had errors reading it. i then plugged it into other computer and i realized the files are not there... then i realized that they're not on the first computer either although i copied it instead moving it
<sandking> files aren't in any of trash bins
<sandking> i lost few hours of work this way - anyone has any idea how i could try to recover the files?
<thyagu> apt-get says it installed the package...but it is not installed... please see http://www.pastie.org/1617515 any pointers TIA
<coz_> sandking,  whoa  not a quick resolution...other than re-downloading the files and trying again
<cntb> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coz_> sandking, see if they are in /temp
<nikitis> I need some help here.  I have a USB Microphone.  It has a hardware button to answer/end calls.  After some intense research i've found that it appears to be creating a left mouse button press, but not a mouse button release.  It does a release when I press it a 2nd time.  The problem is i cannot click on anything else in gnome / kde.  due to the simulated left mouse button press.  Is there a way i can map this device in xorg.conf
<nikitis> or remap what the answer/call button does on this headset?
<sandking> coz_, downloading? it was my work - i don't have copy anywhere - this was supposed to be my backup copy! :/
<Sean93> ok how do i play sound from one program to my speakers and the sound from another program to my headphones, at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> sandking: what file system is the partition?
<coz_> sandking,  oh man  that is painful ,,, not sure what to say... if no one here can help with this type or recovery try the ##linux channel
<sandking> ActionParsnip, the one from which i copied or onto which i copied?
<thyagu> apt-get says it installed the package...but it is not installed... please see http://www.pastie.org/1617515 any pointers TIA... i am using ubuntu 9.10
<hammertime> 96974s
<ActionParsnip> sandking: the removable storage device
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: try in keyboard shortcuts
<sandking> ActionParsnip, FAT 32 :/
<histo> thyagu: locate ruby
<histo> thyagu: well sudo updatedb first then locate ruby
<ActionParsnip> thyagu: try typing:  rub    then press tab a few times
<thyagu> okay ...thanks histo
<ActionParsnip> sandking: oh jeez, fat32 is so weak dude
<raisin123> Could anyone tell me some good game in ubuntu? I am new on this OS and I can't seem to find some good game.
<ActionParsnip> sandking: you could try foremost, its pretty good with fat32
<sandking> ActionParsnip, it's a pendrive i use to transfer files also on windows machines
<Pici> thyagu: dpkg -L ruby   would be better  imo.
<histo> thyagu: also I don't believe ruby has an executable you run like that?
<ActionParsnip> sandking: ubuntu can read and write to ntfs without issue
<histo> thyagu: nvm it does
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: Hello man!
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: howdy
<histo> thyagu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<[thor]> Fjodor: i'm back! everything worked! thank-you for all the help
<a7i3n> hello all
<thyagu> when i type rub and press tab... the readline works
<Sean93> ok how do i play sound from one program to my speakers and the sound from another program to my headphones, at the same time?
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: haha.
<thyagu> but when i ask for ruby...
<thyagu> it says
<coz_> Sean93,  mm good question... maybe #pulseaudio channel can help?
<thyagu> apt-get says it installed the package...but it is not installed... please see http://www.pastie.org/1617515 any pointers TIA
<thyagu> oops
<thyagu> sorry
<FloodBot1> thyagu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Sean93: with pulse mixer I think you can control different volume levels but i'm not sure about different outputs
<histo> Sean93: I know it can be done but not sure how.
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, the left click on my mouse is sharing the same key as the usb mic answer/call end button.  Keyboard shortcuts won't help
<raisin123> could anyone please tell me a good game for ubuntu? some Strategy game would be nice...
<histo> raisin123: search synaptic
<histo> raisin123: or the software center
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: check the playdeb repo, there is a handy deb to add the repo for it
<raisin123> histo: lola! I already did that. But you installing everygame and trying is a pain in the a**.
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<tzanger> good afternoon... just a quick question.. what is the actual application binary name for the pdf viewer? I'm trying to start it up manually from an ssh -CX session but I have no idea what the binary name is
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I didn't get what you said. What's playdep repo?
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: the first link is the deb to add the repo :D
<oscar> hi everyone, can you help me to configure my audio card on my netbook? (lenovo S10-3s)
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: Ok, so I install the first one then 2nd link? Then what happens?
<thyagu> guyz pasted my problem at http://paste.ubuntu.com/573563/
<guest> I've installed debian weezy and basic system with X. After i've configured network and now I need to make it !work! to change language by ctrl+shift. But locale-gen and reconfigure didn't run it.
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: install the deb, the view the site and you can install the games
<ActionParsnip> oscar: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<azm> Hello. How do I change encoding system wide please ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest: debian isn't supported here
<azm> I just found out my subtitles does not show right in movie players cause of it
<azm> even if I change encoding locally
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: Hey, I just visited the site. I have already gone on this few days back. The problem is, I already installed and tried around 10 games. Didn't like any of them. So if you could tell me some popular/good game.
<wechat_> ActionParsnip: Debian is 'the rock upon which Ubuntu is built'
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: urban terror and penumbra rock imho :)
<azm> anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> wechat_:  dosent matter.. Debian has its own support channel.
<ActionParsnip> wechat_: yes but its not supported here, similarly if you ask for ubuntu support in debian you will be told to come here
<kivod> hello
<ActionParsnip> wechat_: similarly, all the Ubuntu spinoffs you can name are NOT supported here either
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: ok, I will try them out thanks. Also, I would like to know , why don't the games I have aalready installed don't update by themselves?
<nikitis> How can i remap my usb microphone key to simulate a left mouse button?
<nikitis> to not
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: I have to uninstall the older version and reinstall the new one... that sucks. :(
<skullboy> bastidrazor: i know but when i switch back it is crashed it is not a auth error and it is not fatal it has the normal output but the output of 1 and 0 are different
<ActionParsnip> raisin123: old version of what?
<lestat> hi
<lestat> any idea how to maximize a window by default when a program creates a window ?
<Visual`> lestat: in which language ?
<raisin123> ActionParsnip: Any game... For example. Warzone 2011.
<ActionParsnip> lestat: you can use devilspie (grab gdevilspie from googlecode if you do to make life easier)
<oscar> ActionParsnip: how do i give you the information about my audio?
<skullboy> how do i run more than one x session
<Dr_Willis> lestat:  maximus program or devilspie, or compiz can force apps to do that.
<ActionParsnip> oscar: run the command, it will make a red URL after you upload to the server
<lestat> ok thanks will check those one
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  its a command similer to 'startx -- :2'   I recall.. id have to google it to be sure.
<okapi14> hi all, I am on ubuntu lucid and having problem of viewing videos. Thy all shows with noise, anyone can help?
<jarle> I have decided to give gnome a go again after running Kubuntu for a long time, however I am not able to get the default gnome settings when starting gnome, even after deleting all ~/.gnome* I would really like to start with a fresh gnome install already configured the way ubuntu does as default. How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> okapi14: what apps have you tried?
<Sean93> ok how do i play sound from one program to my speakers and the sound from another program to my headphones, at the same time?
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: it is startx -- :1 but when i return to it there is no longer gut
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: gui**
<raisin123> Sean93: lol. nice question !
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  return to/from where?  each session has its own differnt :#  ,
<okapi14> actionParsnip: I tried VLC, SMPLAYER, Kmplayer, Kafeine, xine...
<Dr_Willis> Sean93:  pulse audio with all its 'pa*' control programs may be able to do that.
<nikitis> Anyone know how to remap a usb mic button to something else.  It's currently outputting the same key event id as the left mouse button on my mouse.
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: when i switch from tty1 to tty7 and than back to tty1 there is no gui on tty1
<ActionParsnip> okapi14: and did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras, and w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<Mba7eth> hey guys ..... just installed ubuntu 10.10, reboot and the application menu is gone !!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<harisund> Is Medibunutu repo the best way to get the "bad" codecs?
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sean93> Dr_Willis, i dont understand
<okapi14> actionParsnip: hmmmm,let me check
<ActionParsnip> harisund: its a great place for them
<harisund> ActionParsnip: ok thank you  :)
<ActionParsnip> okapi14: kmplayer and smplayer are the same difference
<Dr_Willis> Sean93:  pulse audio - has all sorts of control apps and fancy features that people rarely use or understand.
<javahorn> Hi, how to increase the screen brightness of 10.10, last day i installed it was quite OK, but now it is very very dim!!!!!
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, Do you know how to remap a button on a usb mic?
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  nope.
<oscar> ActionParsnip: i have the alsa info txt, how do i send it to you? or to the server?
<ActionParsnip> oscar: use a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  if its showing/acting as a mouse button.. i would guess its emulateing a mouse.. so no idea where you would do that for a single/specific mouse
<FlavioTrashPunk>  galera alguem ai sabe o comando pra exibir o cache do dhcp3.??  tipo oq ta contecendo em tempo real.. entradas e saidas da navegação.
<BluesKaj> !br | FlavioTrashPunk
<ubottu> FlavioTrashPunk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<oscar> ActionParsnip: sorry, i don't know how
<okapi14> actionParsnip: yes all installed,but noticed also my screensavers has plenty noise when they running...Am I have a wrong driver?
<FlavioTrashPunk> oscar, vlw brow..
<ActionParsnip> oscar: go to http://www.pastie.org     paste the text, when the page changes, copy the address
<ActionParsnip> okapi14: what video chip do you use?
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, I have a RAT7 gaming mouse already manually mapped in xorg.conf.  it's identified by using it's ID listed in a dmesg event when unplugging the usb.  Could I do the same and map it to a null event?  Since I really don't need it to do anything.  All it does is turn on the mic
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  proberly could. or remap it to some useless key.
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, right, but what key would be useless?
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  or remap it to whatever 'activate voice' key  is used
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  its yoru system. You tell me... :)
<nikitis> Dr_Willis, lol all my keys are valuable
<okapi14> actionParsnip: I have an ATI mobility radeon x700, is that help for the chip? how can I find it?
<thyagu> For some reasons,  apt-get is not working in my laptop , i am running
<thyagu> on ubuntu 9.10 .. i have illustrated my problem at
<thyagu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573571/  any pointers, thanks in advance..
<azm> echo $GDM_LANG
<azm> where can I change system font please ?
<Dr_Willis> azm:  system font for what? gnome has font settings in its perferances/appearance
<NCS_One> how can I see all variables like $USER, $PWD, ...?
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  try the 'set' or 'env' commands
<oscar> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/1617671
<azm> Dr_Willis, not font but encoding, I meed windows 1250 or something like this for subtitles
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: when i switch from tty1 to tty7 and than back to tty1 there is no gui on tty1
<javahorn> Hi, how to increase the screen brightness of 10.10, last day i installed it was quite OK, but now it is very very dim!!!!!
<azm> it seems like changing it locally does not help
<azm> *nned
<azm> *need
<gartral|watcher> how do i take a screenshot with a system that has no screenshot key?
<Dr_Willis> gartral|watcher:  gimp, or other screen shot apps can take a shot via command line..
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: when i switch from tty1 to tty7 and than back to tty1 there is no gui on tty1
<gartral|watcher> Dr_Willis: example?
<[thor]> gartral|watcher: cheese can take screensots
<Dr_Willis> gartral|watcher:  err.. gimp.. :) is one..
<sandking> ActionParsnip, do you have any idea how to recover specific file with photorec or how can i use one computer to recover files from the other?
<gartral|watcher> Dr_Willis: that's a little heavy, i was reffering too the command-line ones you mentioned
<[thor]> gartral|watcher: Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: when i switch from tty1 to tty7 and than back to tty1 there is no gui on tty1
<azm> Dr_Willis, where can I change output of this @hostname:~$ echo $LANG
<azm> en_US.utf8
<azm> @hostname:~$ echo $GDM_LANG
<azm> en_US.utf8
<azm>   ?
<FloodBot1> azm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> sandking: I'd just recovery everything then delete what you dont need
<Dr_Willis> azm: export VARIABLENAME  newvalue
<Dr_Willis> azm:  then run any new apps you want to use the new value
<Dr_Willis> azm:  or from a single line ->   FOO=value commandtorun
<sandking> ActionParsnip, yeah but my issue is that i need to recover from laptop and i dont know if i need to pull the HD out or can i do it via networking?
<NCS_One> Dr_Willis: isn't there one for the current app running on the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> gartral|watcher: you can use imagemagic using: sleep 10; import ~/MyScreenshot.png
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  one what?
<NCS_One> variable
<ActionParsnip> sandking: use a liveCD and you can spit the recovered data to a network share / FTP server etc
<ActionParsnip> gartral|watcher: the sleep 10, gives you a little while to setup the screen
<sandking> it seems files weren't copied on pendrive at all and where wiped somewhere when copying them
<okapi14> actionParsnip: I have an ATI mobility radeon x700, is that help for the chip? how can I find it?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | okapi14
<ubottu> okapi14: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Develman> hi all, mencoder was installed without lame codec via the repos. Is it possible to reconfigure mencoder?
<sandking> ActionParsnip, thx for the tip!
<sandking> but...
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: when i switch from tty1 to tty7 and than back to tty1 there is no gui on tty1
<sandking> hm
<Dr_Willis> Develman:  you may need to compile/install a differnt mencoder from ppa's or other repos.
<sandking> ActionParsnip, what would be the best distro to use with bootable pendrive?
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  ive not used dual X servers in proberly 5+ years...
<azm> Dr_Willis, but the vlc player and mplayer should be able to encode czech letters even when I have usa encoding in ubuntu or not ?
<ActionParsnip> sandking: there is no best, ubuntu can do it though
<[thor]> gartral|watcher: gnome-screenshot -i      -or-      gnome-screenshot --delay=10
<gartral|watcher> ActionParsnip: thank you. [thor] pointed out the accessory for grabbing a screenshot
<Dr_Willis> azm:  no idea. I dont use chech..  vlc and mplayer handle the subtitles i watch fine.
<skullboy> Dr_Willis: so can you help me
<[thor]> gartral|watcher: that last bit is for commandline
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  I have no magic answers for you. I have4nt used that feature in years.
<ActionParsnip> azm: try the 1.1.7 version from the meunch ppa
<xorxorxor>  
<xorxorxor> if any of you lives in bay area, you should come to Soda hall in UC Berkeley and check why the wifi continually disconnects every 1 minute
<skullboy> ok
<Dr_Willis> skullboy:  try making the X sessions start differnt window maangers or desktops and check their logs.
<azm> ActionParsnip, what is it ?
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail   it will give clues
<gartral|watcher> [thor]: i know :P
<ActionParsnip> azm: a later version
<xorxorxor> ok
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<[thor]> gartral|watcher: :D just covering all the bases, since you asked for a commandline i think.
<coz_> same here  late lunch
<xorxorxor> no IPv6 router present
<azm> omg, language support
<azm> that will be it
<ActionParsnip> azm: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<azm> ActionParsnip, ok, I will try it
<maccc> when i connect to my wireless ad hoc network i can navigate but not download anything...any tips?
<endlesspuddingcu> Hello. I've got a problem with my ubuntu not wanting to boot. Can anyone help me? my filesystem changed from dev/sda1 to dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: ok then disable ipv6 by adding the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: did you change grub accordingly?
<xorxorxor> thank you actionparsnip!
<endlesspuddingcu> thinkt510: no, I don't know how to do that
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | endlesspuddingcu
<ubottu> endlesspuddingcu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: add it in /etc/default/grub next to    quiet splash   and then run:  sudo update-grub
<hobomo> im having issues unmounting an external hard drive
<hobomo> can anyone help?
<endlesspuddingcu> how can I fix my hard disk when it has changed from dev/sda1 to dev/dsB1?
<javahorn> Hi, how to increase the screen brightness of 10.10, last day i installed it was quite OK, but now it is very very dim!!!!!
<verywiseman> i want to restore deleted files in fat 32 fs, how?
<rhadamanthys> hola
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: is the system a laptop?
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: when you select ubuntu in grub press e instead of enter and you can edit the boot info
<ActionParsnip> verywiseman: foremost is good with fat32
<Mad-Scientist> http://sam.zoy.org/porn/cute_underage_chick_with_hairy_pussy.jpeg
<cole> how do i mount a usb flashdrive manually? netbook ubuntu 10.10
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  yes,samsung
<Mad-Scientist> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<intel352> hey guys, running Maverick. A short bit ago, desktop crashed to a terminal-style screen. Computer was unresponsive, last visible error was something about not enough swap available. How can I go about troubleshooting this to report to maintainers?
<Mad-Scientist> or sdb1
<cole> thanks
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: want to tell us the model, its crucial to your issue and you havent told us
<Mad-Scientist> look at dmesg
<rhadamanthys> ive searched a lot and cant find a definate conclusion about the iphone4 and ubuntu working together.
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  Samsung R418
<endlesspuddingcu> thinkt510: so just change dev/sda1 to dev/sdb1 in grub?
<IdleOne> !ops | Mad-Scientist
<ubottu> Mad-Scientist: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rhadamanthys> !users
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: yes, but if you want to make the change permenant you need to edit some files after boot
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  what further, it was quite OK, till last nite, after installation!!!
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: add the boot option:    acpi_backlight=vendor
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: where?
<endlesspuddingcu> thinkt510: but i want to know why it changed in the first place and be able to mount the filesystem again
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: in /etc/default/grub  in the quotes with: quiet splash   after you save the new file, run: sudo update-grub
<oscar> ActionParsnip: did you see the data? http://www.pastie.org/1617671
<thews> BOOMB
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: this may also help if that option doesn't make it work on it's own: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2011/01/fedora-14-how-to-make-samsung-fn.html
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: did you recently put a new harddisk in (i'm guessing its a desktop system)
<endlesspuddingcu> thinkt510: no it's a laptop, and it's two years old. there have been problems with it in the past though
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: i should try second option first, as samsung?
<ActionParsnip> oscar: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and reboot
<xorxorxor> omg thanks so much actionparsnip!!
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: ;)
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: are you sure ubuntu is on /dev/sdb (sdb usually means second harddisk)
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: np bro
<xorxorxor> i've been struggling with this prob since 2009
<xorxorxor> heheh finally got it hunt down
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: dmesg tells you a LOT of good stuff
<maccc> how can i update x org server to a new version?
<endlesspuddingcu> ThinkT510: Yes. I've got three filesystems in GParted and they've all changed to sdb
<xorxorxor> :)
<ActionParsnip> maccc: there is the xorg-edgers ppa, its VERY experimental and may break your OS but it is VERY bleeding edge
<xorxorxor> i'm going to read dmesg after every meal liike opening a fortune cookie
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: hahaha like it]
<maccc> i want 1.6 to upgrade to 1.9
<ActionParsnip> maccc: I wouldnt use it unless you know what you are doing
<ki__> Hi
<maccc> 1.9 is stable right? just dont know how to do it
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: that is unusual, being a laptop you only have one drive so it should come up as sda
<jrib> maccc: what version of ubuntu?
<maccc> 10.04.2 lts
<endlesspuddingcu> ThinkT510: yes it was, but it has changed!
<jrib> maccc: upgrade to maverick and you'll have 1.9.0
<ki__> I have a webcam on my laptop. I'd like to make the output of the webcam equal to the youtube video playing. I think I need webcam admin tool or something. Any advice?
<jrib> !upgrade | maccc
<ubottu> maccc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ki__: so therefor showing the viewer your youtube vid?
<maccc> 10.04 is lts ... that is why i want this one
<ThinkT510> endlesspuddingcu: i can't think of what would cause that, you haven't changed anything in the bios?
<ki__> ActionParsnip: yes, exactly
<jrib> maccc: what does lts mean to you?
<jrib> !who | maccc
<ubottu> maccc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maccc> long term support .... more stable by now
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  in /etc/default/grub  in the quotes with: quiet splash   after you save the new file, run: sudo update-grub +acpi_backlight=samsung , what is the complete command as samsung link is for fedora , does not work!!
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: no, the option is: acpi_backlight=vendor    not acpi_backlight=samsung
<jrib> maccc: if you want more recent software then you don't want to run lts.  Use ubuntu 10.10 maverick,  it's the latest stable release of ubuntu and has the version of Xorg you want
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: change "quiet splash"  to   "acpi_backlight=samsung quiet splash"
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  i go to /etc/default/grub  and then run  this command which you just wrote?
<adamkex> does anybody know any software for recovering old files on broken/reformatted harddrives?
<brainfart> hey everyone. so ive got a question.... i just installed ubuntu for the first time. and im wondering what program i can use for IRC
<rhadamanthys> brainfart, im using irssi throught he terminal
<Timmmm> Hello, how on earth do I apply the patches in <source_package>/debian/patches  to the package?
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  i can not even go to /etc/default/grub !!
<Timmmm> I installed quilt, but I can't work out the options...
<maccc> !jrib is 10.10 updated regularry ?
<okapi14> actionParsnip: how can I install HARDWARE DRIVER MANAGER?
<brainfart> irssi through the terminal.... how should i go about that?
<jrib> maccc: it receives security updates just like 10.04 does, yes
<cardplayer> hey guys tryin to install ubuntu and dual boot with windows 7 on my laptop i have my 320 gb hard drive partitioned into 2 drives when i try to boot off the ubuntu disk and get the the screen where it deals with partitioning it shows my partitions but the size of the partitions it shows are not correct and i cannot tell what partition is what i dont want to nuke my windows partition when i have the other partition completly free any
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  i manage to go to /etc/default
<jrib> brainfart: install the irssi package (sudo apt-get install irssi), then run it with the "irssi" command (see docs irssi.org)
<rhadamanthys> what jrib said
<dunkert`> esp -c server
<dunkert`> ;]
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    you now have write access
<MK`> When the next stable release comes out, will I have any trouble updated from 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> MK`: should be fine
<endlesspuddingcu> Does anyone know how to change a /dev/sdb1 filesystem back into sda? Because it changed for some reason
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: just use UUIDs
<MK`> can I keep using Shell?
<jrib> MK`: of course
<adamkex> does anybody know any software for recovering old files on broken/reformatted harddrives?
<MK`> The other changes seem like they won't affect me
<jrib> MK`: wait, what do you mean by "Shell"?
<MK`> I don't use Rythmbox and I already have LibreOffice
<MK`> Gnome
<MK`> GNOME*
<ActionParsnip> endlesspuddingcu: adamkex foremost is good
<Timmmm> nm got it!
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: can you tell me how to do that?
<mkeath> would anyone be able to venture a guess as to why my dual monitor settings aren't being saved?
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: why did sda1 becoming sdb1 affect you?  What were you trying to accomplish?
<cardplayer> ::sighs:::
<rhadamanthys> mkeath, mine were doing the same thing. are you running an nvidia card?
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: it changed without me doing anything, and now I can't mount the filesystem anymore, so I'm guessing it's because of that. I'm using the livecd now to fix it
<MK`> I don't mean to ask dumb questions, I'm just brand new to Ubuntu
<jrib> cardplayer: mount the partitions and figure out which one is which that way
<ActionParsnip> endlesspuddingcu: ubuntu uses blkid now so the device name is moot
<MK`> Updating on windows has made me paranoid
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: the issue is with your fstab?
<mkeath> rhadamanthys, no it's ati
<mkeath> but what did you have to do?
<cardplayer> linux noob how do i mount a partiton while in setup
<jrib> MK`: ask #ubuntu+1 what the current status of using gnome shell in natty is
<MK`> ah is that the unstable channel?
<jrib> cardplayer: you can just click on it in nautilus
<tuzlo> I am getting an error message when installing phpbb thru USC. http://pastebin.com/QgDYKegZ, I know this is spanning mysql, phpbb and the installer can someone have a loook at that and maybe point me in the right direction
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: i'm guessing it is
<cardplayer> nautilus is the gui i get when booting from the cd?
<jrib> !uuid | endlesspuddingcu
<ubottu> endlesspuddingcu: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<rhadamanthys> i had to open my nvidia control panel on every restart and it loaded them again, mine were different resolutions and i used twinview, upon an update to ubuntu it just corrected itself
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: 'acpi_backlight=samsung quiet splash -- Make this new entry  grub file which opens after running that command and run update as there is NO default entry of quiet splash!!
<BluesKaj> cardplayer, have you tried to resize and create a new partition for ubuntu ?
<rhadamanthys> always confused me
<MK`> cardplayer in 10.10 yeah
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: then just replace /dev/sda1 with UUID=longstringofcharactersthatcomposeyouruuid
<jrib> cardplayer: nautilus is the file browser
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: where?
<mkeath> oh ok
<mkeath> well i am going to see if there are any updates available
<_skpl> does anyone know if there is a way to make my background fade in when gnome starts?
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: in /etc/fstab
<cardplayer> ok ill she what i can do here
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: if you're not sure the issue is there, then it could be grub
<mkeath> speak of the devil there are
<rhadamanthys> :)
<red2kic> _skpl: Do something productive instead of toying around. :)
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: but I can't access /etc/fstab because I can't mount my hard disk
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: why not?
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: 'acpi_backlight=samsung quiet splash -- Make this new entry  grub file which opens after running that command and run update as there is NO default entry of quiet splash!!
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: because I don't know. I think because it changed from sda to sdb
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: why would that matter?  Just use sdb1 instead of sda1 to mount it
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: but how?
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: use a live cd
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: I am using one right now
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: I can't check and repair the disk using GParted, it gives me errors
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: I didn't tell you to, I'm not even sure what that does
<_skpl> red2kic: i only ask because i had a login background set using ubuntu-tweak, but the option has dissapeared from the program. strange, huh? crippleware perhaps?
<jhford> can someone running 32-bit ubuntu please run 'file /usr/lib' for me?
<maddler> anyone with a Gobi 2000 wwan modem?
<cjohnston> DBO: ping
<DBO> pong
<endlesspuddingcu> jrib: normally it makes me able to mount the disk again
<jrib> jhford: that's a directory...
<michiwend> maddler, jap whats the matter?
<jhford> jrib, i know
<jhford> i want to see if it is a symlink on 32bit systems
<cjohnston> DBO: your class starts in ~8 minutes..
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm using ubuntu netbook remix, and I'd like to either A) unlock the panel so that I can add in new applets, or B) use the netbook menubar panel in a normal gnome session, but I haven't been able to figure out how to do either one after extensive google searching.  anyone have any tips?
<DBO> cjohnston, thanks :)
<jhford> (on 64bit systesms, /usr/lib is a symlink to /usr/lib64
<jhford> (or the other way around)
<cjohnston> I see your in there now.. I got a ping saying you werent there DBO  :-)
<jrib> jhford: no it's not
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  i do "acpi_backlight=samsung quiet splash" and update but no effect, do i need to shutdown?
<aigoo> hey guys
<DBO> cjohnston, I wasn't :P
<maco> quantumlemur: i suspect you could run gconf-editor then go to /apps/gnome-panel and unlock it manually in there
<jhford> jrib, i reversed it, /usr/lib64 is a symlink to /usr/lib on 64bit systems
<ggolan> Greetings, what is the simplest way to add an option to the kernel line during bootup, I am using 10.04/grub2 and I want to add nmi_watchdog=1 to my kernel options during boot
<jrib> jhford: yes, so what's your question?
<aigoo> I'd like to know wether it's possible to move the mouse to bottom right and have all windows show up just like OSX?
<maddler> michiwend: can't make it work on a Sony Vaio VPCS notebook
<maddler> michiwend: tried copying firmware files from Windows but nothing...
<jrib> endlesspuddingcu: so what happens when you try to mount the disk now?  Use a pastebin
<ThinkT510> !compiz | aigoo
<ubottu> aigoo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  i am bit lost. :(
<michiwend> maddler, tried gobi loader from repos?
<jhford> jrib, well, rethinking my question, i should probably see what the output of 'file /usr/lib64' is on a 32bit machine (curious if it is even there)
<maddler> michiwend: yes... it hungs after launching it...
<jrib> jhford: doesn't exist
<aigoo> okay thanks ubottu and ThinkT510, gonna try it out
<jhford> jrib, thanks
<michiwend> maddler, yap, that one ist broken i guess... mom
<maddler> michiwend: I also tried latest 0.7
<maddler> same result
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: http://www.pastie.org/1617828
<ActionParsnip> aigoo: its a part of compiz
<aigoo> ActionParsnip : which one exactly ? keys binding?
<quantumlemur> maco, the closest setting I can find is apps/panel/global/locked_down, but it's unset, even though I can't change anything
<ThinkT510> aigoo: i think the plugin is called scale
<ThinkT510> aigoo you can set the keybindings or window edges in the settings manager (ccsm)
<michiwend> maddler, hmfp.... so i guess there is no way to get it working. gobiloader ist the big problem. i have the same problems but it worked some time ago for me. know every time using it under windows it works exactly one time in ubuntu :/
<ActionParsnip> aigoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-803670.html
<overclucker> what does a pattern file used with grep -f look like?
<maco> quantumlemur: there should be dirs for individual panels too, i think
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: yes, its scale
<ardchoille> maco: there is
<aigoo> thanks ActionParsnip, gonna have a look.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<maddler> michiwend: I think I saw something about having to "power on" the modem... in /sys/dev/something
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  yes done that after sudo update-grub, it says about generating .cfg file, and after i try Fn+Brightness, it does not !!!
<michiwend> maddler, it has somthing to do with the gobiloader. You can check the usb
<michiwend> maddler, sry
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: you need to reboot to apply the option
<michiwend> maddler, usbID
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: well trying , dont go away
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  Thanks so far the help
<jrib> overclucker: man page explains it's just a pattern per line
<michiwend> maddler, when firmware is not laoded it reads ID 05c6:9204 Qualcomm, Inc.
<quantumlemur> maco, ah yeah, I did find a 'lock' setting for what seems to be the panel, but unsetting it doesn't allow me to change anything, still
<michiwend> maddler, ohterwise it reads ID 05c6:9205
<maddler> michiwend: yes... perhaps... btw... not a big issue... I don't really need it, being able to use my phone as an access point. Just could've been useful sometime
<michiwend> maddler, im using it on my thinkpad but have to reboot into windows and then again into linx :D
<maddler> michiwend: hehe... I could consider installing Winblows on my notebook perhaps... :D
<ActionParsnip> michiwend: read:  dmesg | less    you will see the firmware file mentioned ;)
<michiwend> maddler, nooooo :D it´s just my gaming OS so please do not install windows just for using it to load the firmware, hahaha
<_Narc_> Hello all. When I login, the desktop shows up, the login sound plays after a pause and Gnome takes a few more seconds to load. Any suggestion to speed it up the way it should be ? (I already cleaned up my startup apps) Maverick. Thanks.
<maddler> michiwend: well... I have no other use for windows... :D
<overclucker> jrib: I was thinking I could just from a regular expression in a file and have it read easily, but maybe it's not for regular expressions
<jrib> overclucker: you could do that if you want, though I guess it's main purpose is to have a list of patterns you want to check
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: reduce bootup items
<michiwend> maddler, yeah ;D... so what i wanted to say is, that the wwan card works properly for me so it does only depend on the firmware being loaded or not
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip : You mean Startup Applications ?
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: Thanks , i have got a pair of new eyes!!! so straining it was. Though it is set to max perhaps , Fn+ Brightness does not work though . ;-)
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> i have a problem
<daniel__> just yesterday i install ubuntu 10.10 and now i try to copy a movie to my pendrive but the transfer speed is very slow
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: try the rest of the link I gave
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: yes, reduce those, how much ram do you have
<noob> hello ,, i have to ask did any one here used unity and weather at current state its usable??
<daniel__> any help ?
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: is the system a branded pc or a laptop?
<psusi> noob: it is getting fairly usable now, yes...
<mojoe1987> Sup group
<daniel__> is a branded pc
<psusi> noob: best to ask about that in #ubuntu+1
<skullboy> where are the xinit output logs located
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip : I already cleaned up what I didn't need in startup apps. I have 4GB, quad core. Boot up should be very fast, I think.
<andai> I need help with complex english grammar, is there a #grammar channel or something?
<david506> What is the proper way of adding the lucid debootstrap script to a Hardy install so I can install lucid from hardy using debootstrap ?
<skullboy> where are the xinit output logs located
<admin1> 3
<skullboy> where are the xinit output logs located
<daniel__> i try in the front ports and in the back ports, same problem
<agnostic> While trying installing acroread, i got following error-report (It's in german, but should be easy to understand) acroread:
<agnostic>  Hängt ab: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>=2.21.6) but it is not installable
<agnostic>   Hängt ab: libssl0.9.8 (>=0.9.8m-1), aber es wird 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6 installiert
<agnostic> *Hängt ab =  depends
<ThinkT510> !xinit > ThinkT510
<agnostic> But i can not install the other packages either.
<tuzlo> ok, im reconfiguring Mysql and phpmyadmin, should it connect thru unix socket or tcp/ip?
<mojoe1987> Anyone having issues installing Ubuntu 10.10?
<skullboy> !xinit
<jrib> mojoe1987: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<erUSUL> tuzlo: on the same machine unix socket may be better but i dunno
<skullboy> !xinit
<skullboy> where are the xinit output logs located
<mojoe1987> I'm new to LC. Not sure how to do that
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: what video chip?
<jrib> agnostic: that's usually because repositories for different version of ubuntu are being/were mixed
<jrib> mojoe1987: not sure how you would do what?
<mojoe1987> You said to ask the channel on a single line. Idk what that entails
<keith27> hello.  I am worried my system is compromised.  lately i have been getting active connections that appear to be from 127.0.0.1 to 127.0.0.1 on port 43225 even though i have outgoing traffic restrictive by default in firestarter
<ThinkT510> mojoe1987: what is your problem, someone can help you
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip : Nvidia, with proprietary drivers. I read about plymouth having problems with Nvidia. Do you think it's related ?
<agnostic> jrib: Is "maverick" a distribution? Then may i found the bug, because it's called like this in the software-source.
<Pici> mojoe1987: Don't press ENTER between every two words, just explain your problem and then press enter.
<jrib> mojoe1987: I mean just get to your real question
<jrib> agnostic: hmm?
<ThinkT510> !maverick | agnostic
<ubottu> agnostic: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<jrib> agnostic: where are you getting acroread from?
<agnostic> jrib: If i have distribution "maverik" named for the package-source, it wont work for lucid, i think.
<Zombie34> добрый вечер у меня есть вопрос может кто-то помочь ??
<agnostic> jrib: from synapic.
<maco> !ru | Zombie34
<ubottu> Zombie34: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> agnostic: pastebin « apt-cache policy acroread »
<daniel__> someone ?
<skullboy> where are the xinit output logs located
<mojoe1987> Ok. i updated my hardware because when i ran DE 10.10, the installation froze a lot. So I spent a shit load of money upgrading my hardware and now DE looks glitchy. There are white dots in random places and it runs sluggish
<agnostic> jrib: Should i type this in?
<jrib> skullboy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is what you are looking for I guess
<jrib> agnostic: a terminal
<Mrokii> Hello. Sorry for being offtopic, but I am not sure where else to ask. So, can anybody recommend the site/book/whatever where one can learn more about TCP and such things? Specifically I want to be able to understand more what the Wireshark-Output means.
<jrib> mojoe1987: what does "DE" mean?
<Pici> Mrokii: ##networking should be able to help you more, or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<mojoe1987> Desktop Edition
<skullboy> jrib: no im looking for the output of xinit
<jrib> skullboy: are you executing it directly?  It's output go to the terminal where you ran it
<Mrokii> Pici: I'll ask in ##networking, thanks. #ubuntu-offtopic didn't came up with an anser (or maybe I was too impatient :) )
<jrib> mojoe1987: well first thing you should do is checksum your install disc
<jrib> !verify | mojoe1987
<ubottu> mojoe1987: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<agnostic> jrib: Thanks, it worked. Something I also should know for the future :-)
<jrib> agnostic: that command only gives information, it doesn't do anything
<agnostic> jrib: I mean with the mixed package-source. It will always use the newest, right?
<jrib> agnostic: no, you should use the one for your version of ubuntu
<agnostic> jrib: exactly ;-)
<agnostic> jrib: But you told me that before.
<mojoe1987> i used imgburn to make the disk. it has a verification process and the disk was clean
<jrib> agnostic: ok
<keith27> how can i kill an active network connection
<jrib> mojoe1987: you need to actually verify the checksum of the iso you downloaded
<mojoe1987> what do you mean "checksum"
<jrib> mojoe1987: read the link ubottu gave you
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<ko> jo
<Belias> Hello #Ubuntu so i want to have a job
<Belias> in 3d design
<Belias> where do i go?
<ActionParsnip> Belias: job centre is a good place
<LULZ> to college
<Belias> ActionParsnip: link?
<Zed`> Can anyone point me to some example upstart confs - I need to start a script on startup and run a different one on shutdown (obviosuly an exec) but I suck at scripting and would like to see some examples
<ActionParsnip> Belias: www.jobcentreplus.org
<erUSUL> Zed`: /etc/init/
<skullboy> output 1 http://i51.tinypic.com/32ztgcy.png output 2 http://i54.tinypic.com/1zb8oaw.png
<Zed`> erUSUL: there are no examples that I find of running an exec and my google foo is failing me
<fortash> Hello
<erUSUL> Zed`: /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf
<fortash> I am trying to install a .deb file from a mounted ISO
<_Narc_> Hello all. When I login, the desktop shows up, the login sound plays after a pause and Gnome takes a rather "long" time to load. Any suggestion to speed it up the way it should be ? (I already cleaned up my startup apps). Maverick. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Belias: also this is ubuntu support, not where can I get a job support
<erUSUL> Zed`: grep -R "exec" /etc/init/
<fortash> but I get the error that the file.deb could not be opened
<skullboy> output 1 http://i51.tinypic.com/32ztgcy.png output 2 http://i54.tinypic.com/1zb8oaw.png
<professiongod> hej
<turbokumbi> #ubuntu-classroom
<professiongod> Mam pytanie ktoś juz siedzi na ubuntu 10.10?
<turbokumbi> damn, i have to get used to this.. :P
<fortash> Why cant I install a .deb file from a mounted ISO? ( file.deb could not be opened )
<ActionParsnip> Fortash: what is the output of: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<dhiaeldeen>  I have created #success
<fortash> I will see
<orbitz> Hello, how would i add kernel parameters to startup? i need to specify nouveau.noaccel=1 on kernel command line
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz: i
<ThinkT510> !boot | orbitz
<ubottu> orbitz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz:in /etc/default/grub
<orbitz> ThinkT510: are you sur that is wha ti need? i don't wnat startup services, i need ot modify grub
<orbitz> ActionParsnip: do i hav eto run anything after modifying a file in there?
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz: add it inside the quotes with: quiet splash
<orbitz> how can i confirm it was set properly?
<ThinkT510> orbitz: sorry, i was thinking of the bootoptions link
<orbitz> ThinkT510: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   will give write access
<erUSUL> orbitz: edit /etc/default/grub add it to this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nouveau.noaccel=1"
<erUSUL> orbitz: then run « sudo update-grub »
<orbitz> awesome many many thanks
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz: after you add it and save the new file, run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz: reboot to test
<orbitz> do i have ot do thi severy time my kernel get supdated?
<erUSUL> orbitz: no
<ActionParsnip> Orbitz: no grub2 handles it
<erUSUL> orbitz: update-grub will take care of adding it to all the kernels you have installed
<orbitz> rad thanks
<fortash> ActionParsnip: The error is: dpkg: error processing /home/fortash/.gvfs/Guitar.Pro.6.0.7.r9063.RePack.iso/GuitarPro6-rev9063.deb (--install):
<fortash>  cannot access archive: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Fortrash: are you sure its an iso and not a cd?
<fortash> well the .ISO is mounted
<fortash> /home/fortash/.gvfs/Guitar.Pro.6.0.7.r9063.RePack.iso
<ActionParsnip> Fortrash: how did you mount it?
<fortash> with archive mounter
<ActionParsnip> Fortrash: and where did the iso originate from?
<fortash> from a .rar archive
<Zed`> erUSUL: thanks but I am too stupid to make sense of that - runlevels, etc - can you point me to an example that specifically runs a shell script?
<fortash> it was in 11 parts
<ActionParsnip> Fortrash: and where did the 11 parts come from?
<erUSUL> Zed`: whatver is betwen "script" and "end script" is a sh script
<fortash> internet, why is this relevant?
<Zed`> erUSUL: understood but I will not be maintaining the code, a user will - so I just need to run the given scripts at starup and shutdown
<ActionParsnip> Fortrash: it may be quite relevant. Which site is it from please?
<erUSUL> Zed`: exec it from the upstart job  a line with « exec /path/to/script » should be enough
<erUSUL> Zed`: maybe better help in #upstart
<Zed`> erUSUL: thanks much
<Zed`> erUSUL: upstart-udev-bridge.conf ?
<Rc43> Really, guys, why ubuntu is so slow? This notebook is more  powerfull then my other one with archlnux, but it is slow as a hell!
<Rc43> And there are now troubles with drivers and etc.
<ActionParsnip> Rc43:co
<Rc43> Because couple of a days it was not bad.
<Rc43> *couple a days before
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: configuration is my guess
<fortash> ActionParsnip: Nevermind, I have tried extracting the archive instead of mounting it.
<Rc43> ubuntu is user-friendly distr, not so?
<fortash> It works now
<Rc43> I even dont know what i can to set up, i tried to set vm.swappeness = 20
<ActionParsnip> Fortrash: in short, i know what you have and how you got it and you should know what is and isn't supported here
<endlesspudingcup> Can anyone help me with mounting my hard disk using the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: how much ram do you have?
<Rc43> 3gb
<ActionParsnip> endlesspudingcup: use the places menu
<fortash> I came for help, and I learned something new, I did not come to get your support on such "things".
<endlesspudingcup> ActionParsnip, i get this error: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: swappiness of 0 is possible with that much. Easily
<Rc43> I don't know what a videochip, etc, but i think hardware is ok, because it is my working notebook.
<ny3blpb> how to find my password for su or reset it
<ActionParsnip> endlesspudingcup: what filesystem is the partition?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Rc43> ActionParsnip, swappiness isn't necessar?
<endlesspudingcup> ActionParsnip: ext4
<pyro__> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> ny3blpb: use:  sudo -i
<Rc43> And i should restart, i think, right?
<ActionParsnip> Rc43:that isn't what that will do
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: swappiness of zero will mean the OS only uses swap if it has to
<Rc43> Ok, thanks, i try.
<endlesspudingcup> ActionParsnip: it's /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: you can use: sudo sysctl -p    this is Linux, reboots are for windows
<Rc43> Have anything thought about sudden disperformance?
<Rc43> ActionParsnip, ye, i know that phrase :)
<ActionParsnip> endlesspudingcup: i'd fsck it to make sure its ok
<_skpl> what does sudo sysctl -p do?
<endlesspudingcup> ActionParsnip: can you give me the command?
<endlesspudingcup> ActionParsnip: just sudo fsck /dev/sdb1?
<nikitis> How do I add a metamode?
<Rc43> vm.swappiness is a feature of kernel, right?
<agustinyanu> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> endlesspudingcup: read: man fsck   to see the options
<nikitis> !metamode
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: it tells the kernel how to manage ram
<Rc43> So, it is debian/ubuntu's feature?
<Rc43> I mean, could i set something similar in other distros?
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: you may also want to install and/or  configure video  chip settings
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: no its Linuxes feature, the kernel
<Rc43> ok, understood
<endlesspudingcup> ActionParsnip: nothing happens when i fsck -a
<Zed`> erUSUL: thanks again
<erUSUL> Zed`: no problem. you got a solution in #upstart?
<Zed`> erUSUL: partly and partly figured it out :))
<ActionParsnip> endlesspudingcup: did you specify partition?
<erUSUL> Zed`: so what are you doing in the end. just « start on filesystem\n exec script »  ?
<evilsush1> how can I add natty repositories to my apt?
<Zed`> erUSUL: correct
<meowsus> Fjodor, 'member me?
<endlesspudingcup> Actionparsnip: -a goes through /etc/fstab
<jrib> evilsush1: are you using natty?
<IdleOne> evilsush1: you don't
<endlesspudingcup> Actionparsnip:  and this is the result: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Pici> evilsush1: Perhaps it would be best to explain what you're trying to accomplish.
<jrib> nimbiotics: are you going to ask your question?  I have your answer ready ;)
<erUSUL> !xy
<Rc43> May be, there is something special in ubuntu about mysql? I setted up it yesterday, connected locally succesfully. Today it wasn't able to connect (there were no mysqld.sock), and mysqld hadn't create it. I was impatient and tried to remove/install again and now i am not sure that all mysql files are correct.
<jrib> Rc43: how did you install it?
<Rc43> sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<Rc43> i dind't set it, only the root pass
<prince> hi
<czesiu> hello
<czesiu>  i have some problem i spek english but not very well
<jrib> Rc43: what did you do since that time?
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: there is a command to set it
<meowsus> I'm copying data from a dying drive to an external drive. Everything copied pretty well. There are a few totally effed sectors that i can't straight copy from, but the data is close enough for jazz, so i'm going with it. I'm trying to run a "diff" report to have a good idea of what files are messed up after the move, but "diff" will the bad sectors and fail each time. Is there a way to compare the files in each of these direct
<meowsus> ories and ignore the I/O errors?
<jrib> !who | Rc43
<ubottu> Rc43: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<czesiu> some tomes i install something in synaptic i don't remember exacley what was but omething with mac X in name and now when i start ubuntu i see cross on the desktop and i don't have buttons on window to close minimalize or maxymalize i must go to desktop efekt and wnen i chose extra screan efect everything is ok but hwen i restart system i have this same problem
<Rc43> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rc43> ha
<Rc43> jrib, just create some tables
<Rc43> then shutdown
<jrib> Rc43: you said you were impatient and did some things?  What things?
<Rc43> today startup - no connection
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<Rc43> jrib, remove/install again
<czesiu> do anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: did you check sql was running?
<Rc43> i mean, i had to read mans and configure instead
<xrdodrx> czesiu, run ls -lrt /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<xrdodrx> pastebin the result
<jrib> Rc43: what do you mean exactly by "configure instead"?
<xrdodrx> it'll list your packages by install date
<barf> How can I make changes to resolution? I am stuck in recovery mode...
<Rc43> ActionParsnip, with sudo netstat -ap | grep mysql
<jrib> !fixres | barf
<ubottu> barf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> Darael: still no luck huh
<endlesspudingcup> Can anyone help me mount my harddisk that doesn't want to mount anymore with the livecd?
<Rc43> jrib, sry for bad english, i had to configure it properly, but i just remove/install it, and this thing was wrong
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: could use: service mysql status
<ActionParsnip> Rc43: tab complete the mysql bit
<jrib> endlesspudingcup: pastebin what happens when you try.
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: ubuntu wont boot or trying to recover files?
<czesiu> xrdodrx  i have after this comand a lot of line with many fonts
<lysy_> fykjtfrnjdfbv
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: both, at this point
<xrdodrx> czervika, pastebin the result
<endlesspudingcup> jrib: http://pastebin.com/pVyRBdqk
<xrdodrx> !pastebin | czervika
<ubottu> czervika: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> endlesspudingcup: use a terminal
<lysy_> allo zatrax jutro spotkanie niezapomnij sprzetu
<ActionParsnip> czesiu: in startup items add a command to run: compiz --replace
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jasonlfunk> My sound stopped working, I don't really want to reboot my system... what can I restart to try to kickstart it?
<lysy_> lysy
<endlesspudingcup> jrib: doesn't work either
<lysy_> seg
<Rc43> Ok, so waht can i try now? Install it again and configure with what?
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: if ext based fs have u tried sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
<lysy_> allo zatrax wyjazd czwartek
<Rc43> I am afraid that installation won't be correct after partitial removing.
<oscar> ActionParsnip: Thanks your solution works fine for my audio card
<Rc43> (i used autoremove / autoclean)
<czesiu> actionparsnip but i dont now how i can do this
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: assuming its /dev/sda1
<JTS000ID> I was wondering which one has better support for drivers Fedora or Ubuntu.
<_Narc_> Hi all. On Maverick, after loging in, the login sound plays after a pause, only the desktop shows up and it takes Gnome about 15 more seconds or so to load. Any suggestions to speed it up ? (Sorry to repeat my question) Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Oscar: sweet :) archive the solution incase you rei
<xrdodrx> _Narc_, when did this start?
<ActionParsnip> Reinstall
<ThinkT510> JTS000ID: are you having trouble with certain hardware?
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Whoops, response-delay.  Yeah, still no luck.
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: what video chip?
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: it says it's being opened by another program when i enter that
<_Narc_> xrdodrx:  Since I upgraded to Maverick I think. (Clean install). It was gone for a while after an update I think, but came back.
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip:  Nvidia.
<JTS000ID> ThinkT510, Well not at the moment. I have a software for which I'll be providing Support. I need to place my OSes in seqence to which I'll be providing support to. So Fedora or Ubuntu.
<tuzlo> ok, how do I blacklist a driver?
<tuzlo> damn video chose the wqrong one
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: and it's /dev/sdb1 because it's changed from a to b for some reason even though i have only one harddisk
<xrdodrx> _Narc_, hmm....and it didn't happen in earlier versions of ubuntu? what is your hardware like?
<xrdodrx> Because ~15 seconds is what I usually get :)
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: which model nvidia chip?
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: u can find what it is by doing sudo fdisk -l
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: nothing happens when i do that
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ThinkT510> JTS000ID: its the linux kernel that supports hardware, i'm not sure the differences between ubuntu and fedora kernel packeges
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: your in the live cd running a terminal?
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: yep
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: oh i didnt notice- you know its sb1
<czesiu> hello what is spoonwep?
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: if so just change command i gave accordingly
<mickster04> !kernel | ThinkT510:
<ubottu> ThinkT510:: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ActionParsnip> Tuzlo: make sure the filename you make has a .conf file extension
<_Narc_> xrdodrx:  Maybe it did happen with earlier versions but it wasn't so slow. I have 4Gb RAM, quad core, Nvidia card...
<jrib> endlesspudingcup: yes, but I want to see the pastebin
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip:  GeForce 9600 GT
<tuzlo> 09:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<tuzlo> is the driver rv100?
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: ps- if you forgot the sudo the fdisk -l command will not display anything
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: i did, this was the output: e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<endlesspudingcup> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ActionParsnip> Narc: nvidia make a LOT of chips. Which do you havd
<ThinkT510> !kernel | JTS000ID
<ubottu> JTS000ID: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<xrdodrx> _Narc_, oh, ok, that definitely shouldn't be happening
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: hmm.
<ActionParsnip> _narc_: good, have you installed the nvidia-curre
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: http://pastebin.com/kbLKpKKe
<mickster04> ThinkT510: if you are repeating a factoid to someone further use the > rather than | so it pms them
<tuzlo> ok, Action how do you find out the exact driver ububtu is currently using?
<tuzlo> ok, ActionParsnip  how do you find out the exact driver ububtu is currently using?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia-current package
<mickster04> !tab | tuzlo
<ubottu> tuzlo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<meowsus> I've got a weird problem with my number pad on my keyboard. Sometimes it works fine, but sometimes the numbers just move the mouse 1 pixel around the screen, like the arrow keys. It seems totally random and seems to correct itself automatically, then break again. And yes, the numlock key is on, i've tried it both with it on and off.
<ActionParsnip> Tuzlo: sudo lshw -C display
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: well you tried to mount it and it gave error i think u said so have u restarted since then
<dude> greetings
<homiethesock> i have no sound with my maudio 1010lt card (ice1712) in ubuntu 10.10, ran pulseaudio -vvvvv but i don't even know WHERE to begin interpreting the result
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: yes, still the same
<dude> does anyone has a aspire one netbook running ubuntu?
<_Narc_> xrdodrx:  Yes, I suppose it should be faster.
<tuzlo> thx ActionParsnip and it auto chooses the other driver for that card right?
<mickster04> meowsus: numlock
<mickster04> meowsus: oops sorry
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: i mean restart and run the e2fsck command without trying to mount it first
<meowsus> mickster04, haha
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip:  Latest proprietary drivers are installed.
<dude> trying to get the sound settings to be saved for each boot, but no luck
<mickster04> !anyone | dude
<ubottu> dude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<meowsus> Yeah. It's pretty wierd. I don't really know how to trouble shoot it./
<mickster04> meowsus: are you using some key combo that triggers it?
<dude> damn!!
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: to be clear i think its hungup on the last time you tried to mount and that why giving u busy msg when trying to repair
<mickster04> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<homiethesock> i assume that was directed at me
<meowsus> mickster04, well, it started happening after i got a new Logitech keyboard. No settings were changed, it just seems like Ubuntu doesn't like this one as much as the other one.
<monkeyD> I have a pc with a sis card, and I updated my ubuntu, but I still have vertical lines that doesnt want to go and some vertival lines that moves when I move the mouse, if I put the screen on my windows pc I have no problems
<mickster04> meowsus: hum...what keyboard is it, maybe theres some signal issues?
<homiethesock> and i will just answer that i wouldn't be asking if i didn't check the most obvious things first
<endlesspudingcup> geoffmcc: brb
<mickster04> !who | homiethesock
<ubottu> homiethesock: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<barf> jrib: xrandr?
<geoffmcc> endlesspudingcup: k
<barf> jrib: In the GUI I am not able to do any changes, it’s stuck in recovery mode
<homiethesock> mickster84: it is apparent you understood who i was talking to :D
<mickster04> homiethesock: i was actually linking that to meowsus too :p
<meowsus> mickster04, it's not wireless... but it's a Y-U0004
<javahelpplz> trying java in netbeans..failing link to java irc plz?
<homiethesock> mickster84: word....
<meowsus> mickster04, http://www.logitech.com/en-us/434/5759 it's that, actually
<mickster04> !tab > homiethesock:
<homiethesock> mickster84: try that one again
<monkeyD> I have a pc with a sis card, and I updated my ubuntu, but I still have vertical lines that doesnt want to go and some vertival lines that moves when I move the mouse, if I put the screen on my windows pc I have no problems
<monkeyD> anyone please ?
<homiethesock> mickster84: or dont, because i find these little triggers rather condescending and dismissive
<Pici> javahelpplz: Its ##java, but you'll need to be registered and identified to get there.
<Pici> !registe > javahelpplz
<mickster04> !tab > homiethesock
<ubottu> homiethesock, please see my private message
<Pici> !registre > javahelpplz
<Pici> !register > javahelpplz
<ubottu> javahelpplz, please see my private message
<mickster04> Pici: ouch :p
<LjL> !spell > Pici    (Pici, see the private message from ubottu)
<mickster04> oh man :p
<Pici> mickster04: I thought about sending myself a !botabuse factoid, but that would just be redundant.
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> sshfs hangs completely. I can't kill it. Wnat do I have to do ?
<mickster04> anyway meowsus not really sure...it seems like a pretty normal keyboard :/ if you work out it's triggers, let us know. it may be time based or a specific key
<mickster04> homiethesock: also, I dunno about your problem, that issue has been solved before though
<meowsus> mickster04, figured it out. It was the "mouse keys" thing in SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > KEYBOARD
<meowsus> Also, SHIFT + NUM LOCK turns it on and off.
<mickster04> meowsus: so what it was always on? i thought you siad it was intermittent?
<meowsus> My fat, fat fingers must have been acting on their own accord again.
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<mickster04> meowsus: ah ok
<gribouille> sshfs hangs completely. I can't kill it. Wnat do I have to do ?
<homiethesock> mickster04, if you're referring to the mountain of bug reports and the handful of workarounds, yes, i am aware, i was hoping to get a little deeper into it with someone who had more than a vague idea
<meowsus> mickster04, yeah, the keyboard may be just the slightest bit TOO compact :P
<mickster04> meowsus: :)
<meowsus> mickster04, thanks for you help anywho!
<vismundCygnus> guys, im having some trouble connecting to my wireless router with my new netbook, anyone wanna help?
<mickster04> homiethesock: well i meant we have had people come here with the problem of non saving settings before :/ i dunno whta the solution was tho
<monokrome> Hey. How can I move the NetworkMonitor in my panel?!
<mickster04> !details | vismundCygnus
<ubottu> vismundCygnus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<homiethesock> mickster04, its not an issue with settings not being saved
<barf> xrandr tells me can’t open display
<koss> #chrzanow
<mickster04> monokrome: right click next to it, move, if that is greyed out, uncheck lock to panel
<monokrome> I can right click everything else but not that
<mickster04> monokrome: i am not sure that is a signle icon, it's part of the notifications app i think
<vismundCygnus> well, my HP laptop can connect to my netgear router, but my acer aspire one cannot, bot running 10.10
<edward1> Hello
<mickster04> monokrome: try moving theother things a little and see what moves it
<monokrome> Nope, I already moved the other things
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: is it up to date? error messages?
<mickster04> monokrome: and that item is still not moving?
<monokrome> Oh, hey it is the notification area
<monokrome> I just don't have any other notifications
<domell> how do i stop apache/mysql from starting at system startup ?
<mickster04> homiethesock: oh, what was the issue again?
<monokrome> So there's a little tab next to the icon
<monokrome> Thanks for the help, mickster04
<mickster04> monokrome: all good :D
<vismundCygnus> Mickster04, all is up to date, and i could connect to a belkin router at my buddys house just an hour ago
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: what happens when you try?
<jrib> domell: are they sysv-init scripts or started by upstart?
<homiethesock> mickster04, to be brief, no sound coming through. pulseaudio shows applications sending sound, but none of my audio systems show it coming through the card
<domell> jrib: how fo i find that ?
<xrdodrx> Can I configure ubuntu to use the fonts in /host/WINDOWS/Fonts ?
<jrib> domell: check if /etc/init/apache*.conf and /etc/init/mysql*.conf exist
<vismundCygnus> Mickster04, nothing, it tried to connect, then after about 3 minutes it stops
<rfrittmann_> vismundCygnus: do you have MAC filtering on your router enabled? Just a thought.
<genjitsu> hi all
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: welcome back, managed to fsck your partition?
<mickster04> homiethesock: have u got an inbuil;t sound jack?
<xrdodrx> if I made a symbolic link from /usr/share/fonts to /host/windows/fonts would it work? :o
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: what securityty is being used on the router?
<endlesspudingcup> thinkt510: no, i get the same message again: e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<endlesspudingcup> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<domell> jrib: it exists for mysql but not for apache
<vismundCygnus> rfrittman_, no no MAC filtering on, I actually reset the router because I thought that was the problem, so it has no settings/security
<homiethesock> mickster04: its a professional audio sound card, analogue ins and outs for recording
<mickster04> endlesspudingcup: are u goin thru a live disk?
<mickster04> homiethesock: yeah but on board mother board ports may be confusing ubuntu
<endlesspudingcup> mickster04 yes
<MeTaLKiA> !ops
<BINUSHACKER> !ops
<kylen> !ops
<Kidz`AwaY> !ops
<LondokupEr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<mickster04> endlesspudingcup: do you havew windows on that machine?
<MeTaLKiA> !ops
<Kidz`AwaY> !ops
<BINUSHACKER> !ops
<kylen> !ops
<LondokupEr> !ops
<ZenGuy311> ftw
<IdleOne> homiethesock: you checked the output settings in sound prefs to make sure it is using the correct card?
<homiethesock> mickster04: oh. crap. i actually totally forgot to check that. and on that note, i will brb
<mickster04> wth?
<homiethesock> mickster04: ubuntu only reports ONE sound card
<homiethesock> mickster04: which is why i didnt really bother checking the bios for the onboard sound in the first place
<mickster04> homiethesock: yeah, well if your mobo has it's own, and the bios hasn'tdisabled it....
<mickster04> what was that about?
<homiethesock> mickster04: yeah, so
<jrib> domell: for mysql, edit that /etc/init/mysql.conf script and add "never" as a starting condition (or modify the runlevel clauses appropriately).  For apache, install and use sysv-rc-conf to prevent apache from starting on runlevel 2
<homiethesock> mickster04: im gonna go check that, and brb
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<xrdodrx> if I made a symbolic link from /usr/share/fonts to /host/windows/fonts would I be able to use my windows fonts? what about redundant fonts?
<domell> jrib: thanks alot will try it out. :)
<mickster04> !fonts | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<xrdodrx> mickster04, I know that :\
<iplaythisgame> sudo rm -r -vv Stuff/                         rm: cannot remove directory `Stuff/Books/Fiction': Directory not empty       any ideas?
<mickster04> xrdodrx: if you double click on them, it should let you just install them anyway?
<endlesspudingcup> mickster04: any other ideas?
<mickster04> iplaythisgame: remove the contents first :p
<oscar> i need help on configuring my video card (Intel GMA 3150), can you help me?
<iplaythisgame> mickster04:    there are none
<xrdodrx> mickster04, It makes a copy into a fonts directory, right? I have ~6000 of them...that would be a lot of wasted HDD space
<tuzlo> ok, tried blacklisting my video driver doesnt look like it worked
<mickster04> endlesspudingcup: well if you made sure that windows had safely removed it, then it should work :/
<mickster04> iplaythisgame: ls -a on the folder
<iplaythisgame> . ..
<endlesspudingcup> mickster04: safely removed what?
<ThinkT510> mickster04: endlesspudingcup's partition he is trying to fsck is ext4
<mickster04> endlesspudingcup: the partition you are trying to access?
<tuzlo> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jdmcclung> When I run dhclient wlan0  it runs DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 but that is not correct. How do I get it to check 255.255.255.0?
<iplaythisgame> mickster04: . ..
<mickster04> ThinkT510: ah ok
<mickster04> iplaythisgame: what happens when you remove just that folder?
<tuzlo> is blackliust case sensitive and should I be using <>
<mickster04> jdmcclung: 255 is rgeater than 0 so it will view that too surely?
<barf> xrandr tells me the following: http://pastie.org/private/rssfnqsnhg5mzc90veqq while I would really like to change the resolution to 1280x720
<Sammi16> what is the command to list which buses are being used?
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, the syslog says the error is, denied authentication (status 1)
<_Narc_> Hi all. On Maverick, after loging in, the login sound plays after a pause, only the desktop shows up and it takes Gnome about 15 more seconds or so to load. Any suggestions ? (Sorry to repeat my question) Thanks.
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: what now?
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: what is the output of: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<naimina> Why hello ladies and gents, I require some assistance. I have gotten hold of a iMac G4 (the ugly lamp thing) and feel the urge to use ubuntu on it, but I cant even get it to boot the CD. I have tried holding down the C-key as instructed on the internets but it just checks for CD and then goes back to boot up osx. So is there anyone who think they can help me with this task?
<jdmcclung> mickster04: it tries this a couple of times then says it can't lease an IP from the dhcp
<endlesspudingcup> ThinkT510: umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<vismundCygnus> Mickster04, that was the error, denied authentication (status 1)
<xrdodrx> so any idea about how Ubuntu installs fonts, mickster04 ?
<mickster04> jdmcclung: is you dhcp client working?
<Mrokii> naimina: I could be wrong, but I don't think that Ubuntu supports PPC anymore.
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: uhm, i don't remember what you wree doing
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: so we know it isn't mount but it still won't let you fsck it
<iplaythisgame> rmdir   / directory note empty      rm -r / Input/output error
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, lol, my netbook won't connect to my router
<naimina> Mrokii: I am using the old 8.04.1
<iplaythisgame> mickster04: rmdir   directory note empty      rm -r  Input/output error
<Mrokii> naimina: I see.
<rmd_> Where do I find a GUI configuration to setup a systemwide proxy in Ubuntu 10.04?
<naimina> I have no cd-burner or anything.
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: ah ok. so it seems your router settings may need checking, can you connect to it with no security
<mickster04> ?
<jdmcclung> mickster04: yes, I've had it connected with this computer and also the one I'm on now is connected to the same LAN
<mickster04> iplaythisgame: -f for folders isn't it?
<mickster04> !wpa2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, yes, from eth0
<iplaythisgame> mickster04: input output error
<endlesspudingcup> ThinkT510: yep. I have no clue about what to do or to recover my files
<bencahill> anyone up to testing a gnome bug for me?
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: while it isn't mounted, what is the output of: sudo fsck -fyv /dev/sdb1
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: no i meant wireless but no security
<mickster04> iplaythisgame: uhm, that's something else then
<vismundCygnus> mickster05, oh, no I can't
<BluesKaj> naimina, an iMac G4 might be able to install Ubuntu power pc edition , but I'm not sure
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, but i can from my other laptop
<BluesKaj> !PPC
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<endlesspudingcup> ThinkT510:: http://pastebin.com/V66R7C37
<homiethesock> mickster04: onboard sound has been disable the whole time, so thats out =/
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: that's odd, we've verified it's not mounted but fsck thinks it is
<endlesspudingcup> thinkt510: and there's no other program open
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: well that is something more fundamental then :/ if you can't connect wirelessly at all to the router...what does it do when it tries connecting without security? it won't need to authenticate will it?
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<mickster04> homiethesock: gah, uhm...different hole? you can see in sound manager outputs and inputs...
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, theres no security on the router, ATM
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: so what does it do?
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: i wish i could help you more but this is outside my skill level (which is rather low anyway)
<homiethesock> mickster04: the problem is that it doesnt show sound coming through ANY of the outputs
<Darael> bencahill: I /feel/ up to it, but for future reference it's geneally better just to make the request than to ask an "anyone" question.
<endlesspudingcup> thinkt510: do you know anyone i can ask more help?
<homiethesock> mickster04: but the pulseaudio volume meters show that sound is coming thru
<mickster04> homiethesock: i don't think it would....uhm I am out:/ no idea what else to try
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, tries to connect and gets denied authentication, authentication which should happen?
<homiethesock> mickster04: fair enough
<ThinkT510> endlesspudingcup: well you're in the best place for support so hope someone else in the channel can help
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: are you sure there is no security on there? Idunno if authentication is required when connecting with no security?
<steven__> hey guys i just have a small question. I'm using TVtime with 10.10 desktop. Last night I was watching tv fine, but this morning all I have is a green screen and cant see anything. any suggestions?
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, like I said, my HP laptop connects fine, no problems, and this acer connected to another network fine, just can't connect to mine
<mickster04> steven__: restart
<naimina> I read on the FAQ that 6.10 was the last suppordet ubuntu for ppc. Thanks for the help anyways!
<steven__> mickster04: already tried
<mickster04> vismundCygnus: well that makes no sense
<vismundCygnus> mickster04, exactly
<bencahill> Darael: thanks :) ... ok, well this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/726764
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726764 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Show desktop function does not work if previously used" [Undecided,New]
<mickster04> steven__: uhm can you do anyhing with the green screen? or is it just a screen filled with green, if so tryctrl+alt+f6
<oscar> does someone can help me configure my video card? Intel GMA 3150
<brandon420> umm
<steven__> mickster04: I can access the settings menu and everything normal, I can even change the channels. Just nothing is showing up.
<ruiserra>  when i do modprobe i got No such file or directory, why??
<mickster04> steven__: oh so it's the program that is broken and not the pc?
<mickster04> oscar: define configure?
<guntbert> ruiserra: what are you trying to load?
<brandon420> http://uppix.net/b/5/7/7927b5a35534897c251a7f85ce84f.png
<vBm> how to find exact memory usage per process with all info ... regular mem, virtual, cpu, etc ?
<brandon420> whats true?
<ruiserra> modprobe libertas_sdio
<brandon420> lol
<oscar> mickster04: setup, sorry.
<pulaski> Hi. I have a dual boot amd64 and after many successful installs in the past 10.04.2 LTS wont't boot from the grub default menu option. The screen just goes blank and the only way to recover is a manual reboot. Set root appears to correct. Has anyone else had this problem?
<mickster04> oscar: whats wrong with it so far
<erUSUL> ruiserra: try « sudo modprobe libertas-sdio »
<ruiserra> im in root already
<oscar> mickster04: ubuntu can't use advanced features
<ruiserra> im using a new kernel, the modules dont work
<mickster04> oscar: i don't think the gma is capable of the advanced features
<mickster04> !gma
<ruiserra> if i with lsmod, it doesnt appear any
<mickster04> oscar: eitherway isn't gma imbedded graphics?
<seuros> Hello
<steven__> mickster04: i just got caught in the command line haha. tvtime doesnt seem to have changed though. I believe it is the program not the PC.
<jrib> vBm: top or ps
<seuros> How can i force a wifi card to stay a defined bitrate : "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5" don't fix it.
<mickster04> steven__: in which case you have to go to their forums/channels...this is ubuntu support
<oscar> mickster04: yes
<steven__> mickster04: very good. thanks for your time.
<vBm> jrib, ok ... but with it i see %mem ... how to see real number ? ... 8gb on this server ... so mem is 0.1 for this proc most of the time ;s
<guntbert> ruiserra: type    ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas        does that show the file?
<Logan_WP> steven__: there seems to be a #tvtime channel on Freenode
<mickster04> oscar: yeah, ubuntu won't let you use them for the advanced features, it just doesnt work well. you can add it to the whitelist of graphics cards, but it won't be pretty
<Arpad2> hello
<mickster04> !whitelist
<jrib> vBm: I don't know what you mean by "it"
<vBm> jrib, sorry lad ... with ps i've ment
<Logan_WP> mickster04: make sure to search the Ubottu DB before using commands: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<jrib> vBm: don't use %mem I suppose
<Arpad2> after formating Usb drive failed to mount, could smb help, please?
<vBm> jrib, but how do i change that default behavior ?
<oscar> mickster04: well ok, but i saw windows using it with advanced features, may be if i use windows drivers?
<jrib> vBm: see -o in ps's man page
<vBm> jrib, thanks lad
<mickster04> oscar: windows doesn't have advanced options like ubuntu does, ubuntu's advanced far out classes windows advanced
<oscar> mickster04: Ok thanks
<Niglop> when I try to delete a file I get this message Failed to determine file info for "filename".. 'Input/Output error.'
<mickster04> Niglop: are you using nautilus (gui) or terinal?
<Niglop> gui
<mickster04> Niglop: have you tried removing it in terminal?
<SystemTyrant> I'm just curious, but how many of you use Ubuntu server in a production environment? What do you use it for? and Is it mission critical?
<mads-> Is there a way to tell whether a file is utf8 or not? And is there a way I can change a file from something to utf8?
<mickster04> SystemTyrant: that's offtopic
<erUSUL> SystemTyrant: #ubuntu-server ?
<Niglop> mickster04» it says its not a file
<Niglop> but i'm copying the file name..
<mickster04> Niglop: what are you trying to delete?
<Niglop> mickster04» avi file
<mickster04> Niglop: where is it, and have you tried using tab complete?
<erUSUL> mads-: file ( the command ) may be able to tell. use iconv to convert
<mickster04> !tab > Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop, please see my private message
<Niglop> mickster04» hdd and no i will try that now
<mads-> erUSUL, thanks
<Niglop> mickster04» tab completion isnt working
<mickster04> Niglop: ls -a, do you see the file there
<Niglop> yes mickster04
<Niglop> its just not completing
<Niglop> The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part
<mickster04> Niglop: you know that case matters?
<Niglop> yes mickster04
<mickster04> Niglop: so what happens when you press tab a couple of times
<Niglop> nothing
<Niglop> not when I type The anyway
<mickster04> Niglop: well that makes no sense? try just pressing tab, no letters
<Niglop> kk
<Niglop> Display all 2837 possibilities? (y or n)
<mickster04> Niglop: sorry, try with jus the 'T'
<ThinkT510> Niglop: is that file open in a bittorrent client while you are trying to delete it?
<Niglop> it comes up with some files mickster04
<Niglop> no ThinkT510
<Darael> Niglop: You may need to type a ./ before the start to get it to complete.  Sometimes I've found that to be the case.  That applies only if it's in the current folder, of course.
<mickster04> Niglop: is one of them the file you want?
<Niglop> ok that worked dare
<Niglop> Darael»
<Niglop> but now
<Niglop> <Niglop> but now
<mickster04> heh
<Niglop>  sudo rm ./The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part
<Niglop> rm: cannot remove `./The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part': Input/output error
<Niglop> same thing from the gui
<jimenki> hey guys... anyone know why the info on the right of my ubuntu actionbar has disappeared?  (the bit with the power and time and username bit on)
<mickster04> jimenki: you removewd it probably
<mickster04> well I am off. toodles
<g_0_0> !panels | jimenki,
<ubottu> jimenki,: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Mrokii> mickster04: Ubuntu likes to remove things sometimes from there for no apparent reason. Has happened to me more than once.
<jimenki> oh right, brilliant.. i was hoping it was a simple problem :)
<cg2916> i need some help with a booting error
<geoffmcc> Niglop sudo rm -rf The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part or rm -rf *.part if only one in dir
<guntbert> Niglop: it doesn't autocomplete at all?
<jimenki> g_0_0, thanks for heads up
<g_0_0> jimenki, you're welcome
<Niglop> guntbert» [xenu@xenu Unseen]$ sudo rm -rf ./The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part
<Niglop> rm: cannot remove `./The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part': Input/output error
<geoffmcc> Niglop not sure why your adding the ./ in there
<Niglop> geoffmcc» because thats the only way i can get it to autocomplete
<geoffmcc> Niglop: oh sorry from what i caught i thought u were trying to just delete it. sorry
<Niglop> [root@xenu Unseen]# sudo rm -rf The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part
<Niglop> rm: cannot remove `The.Big.Bang.Theory.S04E17.The.Toast.Derivation.HDTV.XviD-FQM.avi.part': Input/output error
<_Narc_> Hi all. On Maverick, after loging in, the login sound plays after a pause, only the desktop shows up and it takes Gnome about 15 more seconds or so to load. Any suggestions to speed it up ? Thanks.
<erUSUL> Niglop: check « dmesg | tail -n20 » i guess the part of disk the file is on is damaged/bad sectors
<Niglop> erUSUL» http://pastebin.com/xbZM7ZWq
<geoffmcc> Niglop: have you uncommented out #enable bash completion in interactive shells in the /etc/bash.bashrc file?
<Niglop> geoffmcc» i fixed the completiong, check 2 posts up
<erUSUL> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Niglop> its nothing to do with the ./ , same error is coming with gui
<[TK]D-Fender> Niglop: What are yuo doing "-rf" there should be nothing to recurse... that is a file, not a folder
<guntbert> Niglop: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055756 - might be a hint
<Niglop> [TK]D-Fender» removed it, same error
<Niglop> yeah guntbert i dont speak spanish sorry
<skullboy> output 1 http://i51.tinypic.com/32ztgcy.png output 2 http://i54.tinypic.com/1zb8oaw.png
<[TK]D-Fender> Niglop: pastebin "mount"
<Niglop> [TK]D-Fender» http://pastebin.com/vJrvpDE6
<erUSUL> Niglop: can you post complete dmesg? with pastebinit
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> Niglop: neither do I, #5 is in english again
<Niglop> erUSUL» http://pastebin.com/qtDGRk5n
<erUSUL> Niglop: is a usb disk?
<Niglop> no, external hdd erUSUL
<erUSUL> Niglop: but is connected via usb... it shows as disconnecting often in the dmesg. could be the source of the i/o error
<erUSUL> Niglop: can yu check the cabling  ( data and power ) and/or try a different usb port?
<Niglop> sure
<Niglop> brb
<sandking> god, unity is a nightmare to get grasp of
<sandking> how can i copy files from one folder to another in unity "user friendly" ui?
<mevvis> sandking, tux commander ?
<sandking> mevvis, i tried to launch nautilus but it seems it's weaved into unity
<sandking> i just want to open two folder windows and drag and drop
<sandking> i'm trying to figure out how to do it for the past 5 minutes
<sandking> if unity is the future i want to live in the past
<barf> xrandr tells me the following: http://pastie.org/private/rssfnqsnhg5mzc90veqq while I would really like to change the resolution to 1280x720
<erUSUL> sandking: launch nautilus ?
<ThinkT510> sandking: can't you select the files rightclick copy, go to another folder ricghtclick paste?
<sandking> ThinkT510, file browser doesn't seem to let me do it
<Alec> hey guys, can anyone help? My harddrive is fine and im currently running my Windows partition but my Ubuntu partition won't boot or mount from my USB drive
<sandking> it's different than nautilus behavior
<ThinkT510> sandking: i've never used unity, i prefer thunar (xfce man myself)
<NixGeek> Why does Ubuntu not detect my overclock?
<sandking> ThinkT510, Unity is a nightmare for me - it's my second take and i don't like it
<mickster04> Alec: what do you mean by mount? windows can't see ubuntu partitions, and unless your bios is set up you won't be able to boot from ubuntu?
<Alec> Mickster04, I have Ubuntu running on my USB drive so I can access and see my linux partition, when I go to mount it, it doesnt do anything, when I try to repair with diskutility, it says its "not clean"
<ThinkT510> !unity | sandking: not sure if any of these links may help:
<ubottu> sandking: not sure if any of these links may help:: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<mickster04> Alec: hum....not sure
<Alec> Mickster04, Im also running on dual boot, hence why I know my hard drive is functioning, and the grub boot menu loads
<JTS000ID> Is there a third-party software to measure the performance of an attached Video Card.
<mickster04> Alec: so you can boot into windows but not ubuntu? what does the usb have to do with this?
<Alec> I have my USB drive set up with ubuntu as well, so I can boot into Ubuntu with my flash drive
<Alec> Mickster04, so the first thing I did was boot ubuntu from my flash drive to retrieve my files
<motion> could someone point me to an irc channel which i could seek help with WindowsXP boot.ini please?
<JTS000ID> I need to find out how my video card is being used by multiple instances of vlc
<Alec> Mickster04, I can see the windows partition, my storage partition, and my ubuntu partition, but when I try to use gparted to repair the partition, it gets an error message
<Sammi16> Is there anything i can do to fix my computer when i cant get past the screen that says Ubuntu before my screen turns black? Other than reinstalling the OS?
<ChogyDan> Sammi16: have you tried recovery mode?
<Alec> Sammi16, you could try installing Ubuntu to your flash drive and booting from there and you can use all the linux accessories from there
<Sammi16> hmmm, recovery mode?
<Sammi16> Alec, would i be able to repair my filesystem? I basically just need to fix my xorg.conf file...
<morgan> con some one help ?
<Alec> Sammi16, one sec phone
<Sammi16> ok
<Logan_WP> !ask | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<morgan> hello?
<solaris0> hi
<AndChat-> Is there a file with a list of dependincies and packages ive instaled?
<ethernet> buh
<ChogyDan> AndChat-: dpkg -l
<ChogyDan> Any suggestions on where to start for learning GUI programming?
<Alec2> Still there Sammi16?
<AndChat-> Thanks
<Sammi16> yes
<Alec2> Sammi16, im not that great with Ubuntu and am actually here for a problem, but I know if you boot from your USB you can access the partition tool and disk utility and stuff
<ilias> hi all
<Alec2> and maybe even mount the drive
<mbeierl> how do I stop ubuntu from constantly adjusting the brightness of my laptop panel - even when plugged in to AC power?
<Alec2> Sammi16, it depends on the problem
<Sammi16> yeah... i need to just change my xorg.conf file... im looking into recovery mode.
<Alec2> might work too
<Alec2> Can anybody help me? I cant boot my ubuntu partition, but I can boot from my windows partition, and when I try to mount it from Ubuntu running off my USB, it wont.
<ChogyDan> Alec2: can you give some more details?
<Whitor> Hi all. nslookup resolves a domain name to an ip... yet firefox says server not found... yet I can get to the site via ip. ideas ?
<Whitor> I cannot ping the name... but I can ping the ip
<Whitor> the name in question also happens to be the DNS
<Alec2> ChogyDan, I have a dual boot running, and can access the boot menu fine. When I try to boot into Ubunti, an error message comes up, i cant remember it exactly, but somthing along the lines of "no such mount point exists" or "no directory exists". When I boot Ubuntu from my flash drive, the partition is visible but wont mount, and when I check with Diskutility it says "file system is not clean"
<mickster04> Alec: you didn't describe the error message you got on trying to boot into ubuntu?
<mickster04> Alec: nor have you given us clues as to what may have cuased it
<ohsix> derp
<xrdodrx> !info fontmatrix
<ubottu> fontmatrix (source: fontmatrix): featureful personal font manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0+svn20100107-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1338 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<Alec2> Mickster04, if you'd like, I can sign off, boot into ubuntu, and write down the error message
<xrdodrx> :D
<mickster04> Alec2: i guess that would be useful, but if the mount point is missing, there may be corruption involved :/
<mickster04> xrdodrx: well done :D
<ThinkT510> Alec2: can you use gparted to fsck the partition?
<xrdodrx> mickster04, wow, it's rpetty good as well...I might be able to dump windows entirely with fontforge and fontmatrix :o
<ThinkT510> Alec: can you use gparted to fsck the partition?
<Alec> ThinkT510, I tried, but I got an error
<Alec> Mickster04, I just wrote down the error message on boot
<Alec> Mickster04, its Mount: Mounting on /dev on root /dev failed, so such file or directory
<bencahill> Darael: thanks a bunch :)
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<Darael> bencahill: Oh - yeah - thanks.  Sorry, I forgot to tell you!
<Darael> bencahill: I don't mean thanks, do I?  I mean yw.
<bencahill> Darael: no prob, I knew it was you, because of the time :D
<bencahill> Darael: uh, yeah, that's right :P
<Alec> Also Mickster04, I didnt do anything i can remember that would cause an error. I just shut down, went to boot back up, and wasnt able to
<moonbeam> hi i just installed csound on ubuntu 10.10. i am having sound issues. i have been using ubuntu for 1 month now and this is the first one. there is a horrible clicking sound.
<moonbeam> i previously used csound on a mac and had no issues
<moonbeam> i am using the qutecsound gui
<ronr__> hi everyone. I have an ubuntu box, a windows box, and a NAS (running linux) all conected using a router. ips are assigned using dhcp. from the windows box and the nas I can ping each other using the machine name. from the ubuntu box, I can't ping any of them by name, nor can I ping the ubuntu box by name from the other mahcines. any suggetions how to solve it?
<moonbeam> sorry when i say 1st one. i mean the first sound issue
<moonbeam> i am using an asus eee pc 1015 pem
<moonbeam> i odnt know what the sound card is
<moonbeam> or how to find is through terminal
<Alec> Can anyone help? Im on a dual boot but can't boot into Ubuntu (windows still works). When I boot into Ubuntu I get mount: mounting on /dev on root/dev failed, no such file or directory
<moonbeam> *is it
<lllhamedlll> hi to every body
<lllhamedlll> some one plz see this lonk
<lllhamedlll> http://s29.aks98.com/files/77934348908954655592.jpg
<lllhamedlll> and tel to me what is broblem
<g_0_0> moonbeam, in terminal type -->  lshw -C sound
<mickster04> lllhamedlll: use pastebin or imagebin
<moonbeam> thanks goo
<Bilz> network manager doesnt support wps? anyway to make it support wps? had a new router installed the other day and i cant connect to it through ubuntu (10.10). going to try wpa when I get home but i haven't really much experience with it, and i know that evolution email checker assumes im offline when im using wpa_supplicant and doesnt work
<g_0_0> moonbeam, you're welcome
<Bilz> going to try wpa_supplicant*
<mickster04> wireless
<mickster04> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alec> Mickster04, did you find anything about the error message?
<mickster04> Alec: nope
<Alec> oh ok
<mickster04> other than your hdd having abad sector i could guess
<moonbeam> hi ijust got a warning i should run it as super user
<Alec> Mickster04, do you think theres anyway to reinstall ubuntu without losing the data?
<moonbeam> it worked anyway but does it matter?
<g_0_0> moonbeam, don't worry about that
<coz_> moonbeam,   what was the application?
<moonbeam> and what is the pastebin webaddress for ubuntu
<coz_> moonbeam,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<moonbeam> coz, csound
<g_0_0> coz_ the app was lshw
<moonbeam> using the qutecsound gui
<drizt> hello. how i can get list of all packages in a ppa ?
<coz_> g_0_0,  ah
<moonbeam> sorry i thought you meant the original app
<mickster04> Alec: have you got your ubuntu in multiple partitions or is it all under /
<moonbeam> i was asking about
<coz_> moonbeam,   you will get more info if you do sudo lshw
<ChogyDan> drizt: one way is to just go to the website
<daniel_> elo
<moonbeam> ok
<mickster04> hi
<Bisu[Shield]> I am installing mariadb and got an error Neither host 'dmitry-dev' nor 'localhost' could be looked up with ./bin/resolveip Please configure the 'hostname' command to return a correct hostname.  any suggestions?
<drizt> ChogyDan: bad.
<Alec> Mickster04, I think I have a swap partition, but my ubuntu is in one partition
<drizt> ChogyDan: thank you
<mickster04> Alec: then ot really
<Alec> Mickster04, can you suggest anything besides gparted that might be able to repair the file system?
<g_0_0> moonbeam have you got latency problems with csound ?
<mickster04> Alec: nope
<Bisu[Shield]> am i invisible?
<mickster04> Bisu[Shield]: yes
<moonbeam> yes
<mickster04> !patience | Bisu[Shield]:
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<g_0_0> moonbeam, are you using the realtime kernel?
<moonbeam> i was about to paste the terminal info
<moonbeam> i have no idea if i am using the realtime kernel
<moonbeam> sorry
<ronr__> anyone has any idea regarding the hostname issue?
<tacomaster> what is the command to show loaded modules?
<coz_> Bisu[Shield],   I am a doof with any networking... however , if no one here at this time can help  you can also log onto the ##linux channel
<shizzle> Alec- can't you just boot into rescue mode to fix the system?
<moonbeam> could you tell me how to check
<moonbeam> and should i send the info regard lshw
<Conseil> tacomaster: try lsmod
<Alec> Schizzle, im not familair with recovery mode
<g_0_0> moonbeam, paste result of --> uname -a
<daniel_> mówi kto po polsku
<tacomaster> Conseil: ty so much
<moonbeam> ok
<Alec> Schizzle, when I did, it just gave me a console that I didnt know what to do with
<shizzle> Alec, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<Logan_WP> !pl | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Logan_WP> too late...
<shizzle> Alec, just an idea
<moonbeam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573687/
<Alec> Thanks Schizzle
<mickster04> !recover | Alec
<ubottu> Alec: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shizzle> Alec, how did the system become broken?
<g_0_0> moonbeam,  you're not. you could check here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<moonbeam> is there a tutorial that explains hot to install it?
<sploozer> Anyone know of any good utilities that will search and extract files from a squid cache?  I need to proxy a few security product and save off their downloaded update files and I was hoping I can do that if they're proxied via squid
<moonbeam> hot is how
<Alec> Schizzle, im not sure, it could have been auto-updating when I shut down or something
<g_0_0> moonbeam, also here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<Alec> i just shut it down and went to boot back up 10 minutes later and it didnt work
<moonbeam> so ill see where that goes
<moonbeam> csound is hard enough!
<moonbeam> but 1 more question
<moonbeam> i installed both sugar .88 and suger-ubuntu remix
<shizzle> you get any error msgs?
<moonbeam> hoping i could use tamtamjam
<Alec> Yeah Schizzle, mounting on /dev on root/dev failed, no such file or directory
<moonbeam> it said in using the remix and sugar in the /opt folder i could just switch sessions
<moonbeam> nothing seems to happen when i do
<Alec> Schizzle, my other partition still works, and grub menu still works
<moonbeam> i can open what seems a sugar emulator but no tamtamjam
<moonbeam> des anyone have an idea about what i can do
<g_0_0> moonbeam, here is something that may be useful to you -->
<g_0_0> http://longspine.com/how-to/real-time-kernel-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Alec> Schizzle im going to go try to fix this, thanks
<coz_> moonbeam,  how are  you swtiching "sessions"?
<moonbeam> i click on switch from <username> on the log out button on the panel
<coz_> moonbeam,   try logging off and just after you put in your password  ,, at the bottom of the screen is "Sessions"   see if it is listed under there
<moonbeam> it is
<todd_> hi all
<moonbeam> and i click on both of those options and nothing seems to happen
<shizzle> Alec, also have a look at this man page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fsck.8.html
<moonbeam> as far as i can tell they were both correctly installed
<coz_> moonbeam,   sorry,, then I am not familiar with this issue,, I have never used those applications
<shizzle> obviously its for hardy but might help out a bit
<moonbeam> ill check if there is a sugar chatroom
<moonbeam> thanks
<nerdy_kid> hey everyone, how would I get my Ubuntu server to email me error messages in certian log files, such as my apache log?  I already have postfix set up.  Thanks!
<_skpl> my session selector is gone from the panel in gdm, can someoen help
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: A log monitoring program.
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: logwatch is a good start, as is ossec-hids.
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: It all depends on what exactly it is you want to do though.
<cube1> for some reason FEH writes weird files in the directories i view the images
<nerdy_kid> KB1JWQ: ok, I have logwatch installed and I have a cron job that sends me a summary once a day, but I was thinking more real-time; or is that not really nessicary?
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: It depends.
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: What do you expect to see?
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: Realize I have several thousand servers I manage at $dayjob.  If each one emailed me every log entry my inbox would explode.
<nerdy_kid> KB1JWQ: well, I have several servers, apache, postfix, ssh and basically I only want critical security alerts, such as if someone tried running a buffer overflow on my apache or something.
<nerdy_kid> I am by no means a pro at this btw, just beginning :D
<GrayFox> hi
<shizzle> hello GrayFox
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: Check out ossec-hids in that case.
<KB1JWQ> !ossec
<Whitor> Hi. I asked a half hour or so ago... wondering if anyone new to the channel has any insight... I'm trying to get to an internal FQDN on my internal network. I can ping the IP, and the name resolves with nslookup. Yet, I cannot ping the name (ping: unknown host)  And I use the fqdn in firefox either (server not found) Yet the IP itself works in all cases. any ideas ?
<KB1JWQ> Bah.
<KB1JWQ> !dns | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<nerdy_kid> KB1JWQ: lol, I'll google it up.  Thanks!
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, not the issue.
<KB1JWQ> nerdy_kid: No worries, and good luick.  Standalone mode for you should work.
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: Sounds like it. :-)  You either haven't configured /etc/resolv.conf correctly, or else you aren't grasping how DNS works.
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, I already have a DNS that works for 100+ computers already attached to the network ... and
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: Draw us a picture of what's broken.  "10.1.2.3 is server1.example.com, when I ping it..."
<Whitor> As stated, nslookup does resolve the name correctly
<cube1> for some reason FEH writes weird info files in the directories i view the images
<javahorn_> Hi, any good ubuntu desktop clock ? any good link and easy to install? ;-)
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, I do nslookup server2.avc.local (my internal domain) nslookup returns the IP of Server2.avc.local as its proper internal IP... I ping server2.avc.local... Ping returns: Ping: unknown host server2.avc.local
<xrdodrx> Is the package "gnome-paint" broken for anyone else?
<xrdodrx> I can't get menus to open or use the eraser
<itaylor57> javahorn use xclock already installed
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: And you don't have anything strange in /etc/hosts?
<xrdodrx> Trying latest deb @ https://launchpad.net/gnome-paint....
<javahorn> itaylor57:  thanks, skype is working n ow! :) i  want some fancy ones
<javahorn> :)
<xrdodrx> I wish the repos were kept up to date :\
<javahorn> itaylor57:  anyone you can suggest?
<shizzle> I just recently did a fresh install of 10.10 and installed all the repositories and apps that I want so now how do I create a ubuntu cd with everything that I have so that it will install it for me next time?
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, I don't
<erUSUL> javahorn: cairo-clock
<javahorn> erUSUL:  how to install that or is it inbuilt?
<xrdodrx> !customlivecd | shizzle
<ubottu> shizzle: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<erUSUL> !software | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<shizzle> thanks xrdodrx
<erUSUL> !info cairo-clock | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: cairo-clock (source: cairo-clock): An analog clock drawn with vector-graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 323 kB, installed size 3188 kB
<Whitor> it is bizzare
<perry_> i need some help
<KB1JWQ> !ask | perry_
<ubottu> perry_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, thanks for trying.. its time to go home... Ill pick this up later
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: Quite.
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: And you can't easily strace it to watch the gethostbyname() call because ping is SUID...
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: Hmm, sudo bash first and strace -f ping HOST might be interesting to pastebin.
<perry_> lol ok. i have a toshiba laptop and when i installed ubuntu my audio jack stopped working. any idea how to fix something like that?
<KB1JWQ> !sound | perry_
<ubottu> perry_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest4865> mic or headphones?
<jacekowski> perry_: most likely you're out of luck
<erUSUL> !intelhda | perry_
<ubottu> perry_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jacekowski> perry_: but there is slim chance that it may work
<TTA> during the installation of my ubuntu 10.10 when i select the language the screen displays :Ubi-language failed with exit code 2. further information maybe found in/var/log/syslog. And when i click on"try again" the message comes again
<Axis> hello
<TTA> what do i have to do now?
<perry_> the intternal speakers work just not the jack
<erUSUL> perry_: also try « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<Axis> Is there a specific channel I should use for help or is this one ok?
<erUSUL> Axis: this one is ok
<alisalaah> Axis, #Ubuntu is the regular support channel
<alisalaah> SO ask away :)
<Axis> Ok, so basically I don't think I have the correct drivers installed for my system. I have an intel gma 4500m card and i'm using 10.10
<Axis> My brightness doesn't change at all, and I'm trying to play a game others have no problem with. and I keep getting artifacts etc.
<Axis> and i can't find any information about my current driver
<soreau> Axis: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'? (after mesa-utils is installed)
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, Garbledygook to me.... http://pastebin.com/VC1A1yZL
<Whitor> but interesting
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: Not to me. :-)  What does /etc/resolv.conf say?
<the_metalgamer> ls
<the_metalgamer> sorry
<Axis> Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<the_metalgamer> wrong window
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: It sadly starts with # Generated by NetworkManager
<KB1JWQ> Which isn't likely to be doing you any favors if this isn't a laptop.
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, http://pastebin.com/Fajd89gD
<Axis> is this correct?
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, this is a laptop
<soreau> Axis: The output indicates your drivers are working correctly. If you would like to upgrade them, install xorg-edgers repo
<tuzlo> can anyone tell me why ubuntu keeps loading the driver im blacklisting
<TTA> i dont understand what people are asking me to do please
<KB1JWQ> Ugh, why's it running a nameserver locally?  nscd is supposed to handle that, Whitor
<bencc> can I mount skydrive on ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: This is the only machine that's having issues, right?
<Axis> soreau: how do I do that? just apt or something else?
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, no idea... this is a fresh install of 10.04 with all updates. - installed today
<nathic> I'm stuck I removed the GRUB entry because I installed Windows7. Unfortunately I don't have a disk which I could burn a Ubuntu installation on. So I wonder if there's a way to reinstall GRUB via windows 7. Thanks in advance
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, yes. this is the only one with any issues
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: I'd ask very nicely in #nm, since their crap software likes to cause all kinds of these "fun" issues. :-)
<soreau> Axis: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<soreau> Axis: optionally install and use ppa-purge to reverse the process
<Whitor> heh. THanks KB1JWQ  I appreciate your assistance
<Axis> its running now, what exactly is this doing?
<KB1JWQ> Whitor: They're friendly. :-)
<KB1JWQ> I'm curious myself.
<soreau> Axis: It's installing xorg-edgers repo that contains latest X and the intel open driver stack
<Axis> do I need to do something else to actually make them update?
<Guest31773> hey guys
<Axis> or just run ubuntu update?
<Whitor> KB1JWQ, its going to have to wait for a bit... going home now. I'll use this to kill time during working hours tomorrow :)
<soreau> Axis: You will want to reboot after it's finished to test it
<Axis> ok, I will do.
<Guest31773> how do i connect to #hellas
<Axis> Thanks for the help =)
<erUSUL> Guest31773: /join #hellas
<nathic> I'm stuck I removed the GRUB entry because I installed Windows7. Unfortunately I don't have a disk which I could burn a Ubuntu installation on. So I wonder if there's a way to reinstall GRUB via windows 7. Thanks in advance
<Axis> nathic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043943
<Axis> Google has all the answers =)
<soreau> Axis: No promises it will fix any problems but at least it's a newer different driver (hopefully better)
<shizzle> nathic, do you have a usb drive?
<Axis> I appreciate it none the less
<nathic> shizzle, jep an external 160gb hd
<UTC-BIBLIO-05> what's news?
<shizzle> nathic what about like a key drive?
<peteyk> I need to reinstall Ubuntu on computer that dual boots to windows, is this easy to do without accidentally erasing my windows installation?
<noob> hey guys
<nathic> Axis, nah thats not working .. i haven't got a cd as mentioned
<nathic> shizzle, hmm how does this work
<noob> i want to speed up my internet browsing i use ubuntu 10.10 and a 64kbps USB mobile connection any ideas???
<Axis> nathic: as asked before, do you have a usb drive?
<jacekowski> faster connection
<noob> jacekowski, i mean to install some software ??
<noob> jacekowski, i want to create a local cache of files so common sites i access fast
<nathic> Axis, already told you that i have a 160 gb external hd
<joshmclvl1> nathic: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 has info on grub4dos, which might be helpful. That was on the first page of my google search though :P if it doesn't help report back maybe
<Axis> sorry, this thing is flooded haha
<Kre10s> hey!
<Axis> nathic: download an ubuntu. iso I'm looking for the app right now that will install it to your hard drive
<noob> how to install squid server in ubuntu and use it local only for your own access?
<TTA> during the installation of my ubuntu 10.10 when i select the language the screen displays :Ubi-language failed with exit code 2. further information maybe found in/var/log/syslog. And when i click on"try again" the message comes again.what can i do now ? please
<FlavioTrashPunk> www.lorea.org
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem sabe
<nathic> Axis , im gonna give        joshmclvl1 's link a try
<nathic> joshmclvl1 thanks for your link
<joshmclvl1> nathic: de nada
<Axis> ok
<Axis> good luck
<introuble> my d 610 dell laptop battery time is of 2 hours max. can anyone tell how long will it take (roughly) on standby and is it a good idea?
<nathic> axis, thanks for ur help
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola
<noob> how to install squid server in ubuntu and use it local only for your own access?
<geoffmcc> nathic: problem you may run into with using a big drive like that is that it needs to be bootable. may be better of getting a $10 2giger flash drive and then it will be super easy to install from usb
<gnewb> introuble: There are other options, many of them.
<introuble> gnewb like?
<introuble> gnewb hibernate
<introuble> gnewb can you tell me approximate standby time i can have?
<iceroot> noob: let  squid listen on your loopback-device (127.0.0.1) instead of eth0
<TTA> during the installation of my ubuntu 10.10 when i select the language the screen displays :Ubi-language failed with exit code 2. further information maybe found in/var/log/syslog. And when i click on"try again" the message comes again.what can i do now ? please
<gnewb> introuble: Looking them up now,I am thinking about the Spin Down option to save power, then there are many  Ubuntu spins that are especially geared or set up for Laptops.
<introuble> gnewb what is spin down>
<gnewb> introuble: Spin the disks down and basically end the power consumption.
<introuble> gnewb :)
<leapy0yo> hi
<soreau_> ! netsplit
<leapy0yo> how can i make my mounted external drive mountable on other ubuntu systems?
<iflema> introuble: should be over 10 hours on standby easy.... but not much left for use after wake up
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<leapy0yo> how can i make my mounted external drive mountable on other ubuntu systems?
<introuble> if ic
<introuble> if thanks
<gnewb> introuble: What Hardware and Distribution are you using?
<introuble> iflema thx
<introuble> gnewb dell d 610
<geoffmcc> leapy0yo: shouldnt have to do anything. unmount, unplug take with you and mount
<leapy0yo> i want to make a drive to be networked availble to another computer
<warrenchild> hello everyone!!! I have a question!! I set up a PPTP VPN using unbuntu server and it works perfectly!! I was wondering though how many people can connect at one time?
<mattsmith> anyone know of a tiny distro that has no x server?  I want to install one on virtual box and only use openssh on it.  Trying to find the smallest distro that does that (with no x server)
<geoffmcc> leapy0yo: best bet would be to add the usb drive to fstab so automounts on boot then setup as a shared resource
<introuble>  my laptop gets hot too much. can cpu frequency scalling help me. if yes how?
<Axis> It worked!
<gnewb> introuble: UGeek has or suggests MicroMiser: > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/micromiser-power-saving-software-for-ubuntu-laptopsdesktopsservers.html
<geoffmcc> introuble: mine does the same thing, however its the display adapter heating up not the pc
<Axis> What was the command to automatically upgrade all of that again? I want to post it so others can upgrade and solve their problem with it as well
<joshmclvl1> mattsmith: The smallest system is the one you build yourself ;) http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<introuble> geoffmcc so what can i do
<mattsmith> true...
<introuble> geoffmcc so what can i do, is it dangeorous
<gnewb> introuble: And this one from 2008/? > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReducedPowerUsage
<octopurba_> true. . .
<Axis> nevermind I found it in the log
<mattsmith> was hoping that there was a distro that focused on that.  Haven't found one yet that doesn't include X
<geoffmcc> introuble: question. does it always over heat or just when playing games or watching video
<mickster04> Nakkel: can you not just uninstall x?
<mickster04> mattsmith: can you not just uninstall x?
<introuble> geoffmcc its over heating while iam just chating
<mickster04> introuble: have you cleaned it?
<mattsmith> I suppose I could.  But ubuntu server seems to come with a lot of other stuff too.
<warrenchild> hello everyone!!! I have a question!! I set up a PPTP VPN using unbuntu server and it works perfectly!! I was wondering though how many people can connect at one time?
<geoffmcc> introuble: prob a different issue. mine would do it very quickly playing guild wars and eventually when watching a movie.
<introuble> mickster04 i just bought it
<geoffmcc> introuble: i just made the screen brighter and then got sick of it and put ubuntu server and set it in a roll top desk with a fan under it to keep cool
<matteo_> My desktop bar just disappeared.. any idea why and how to make it come back?
<geoffmcc> introuble: screen brightness lower i meant
<introuble> geoffb should i lower the screen brightness?
<shizzle> Matteo which one?
<gnewb> introuble: Also look at Lubuntu
<mattsmith> ooh! ttylinux looks good.  I'll try that.
<matteo_> shizzle the one on the desktop with volume, internet connection, wireless etc..
<geoffmcc> introuble: you can try but if its overheating while not doing graphics intense stuff is probably a different issue than i had
<shizzle> matteo just create a new panel and add all the applets to it
<introuble> geoffb i lowered the screen brightness. the fan has slowed.
<matteo_> shizzle mmm.. ok how to create a new panel?
<introuble> geoffmcc if it is because of brightness. how can i work in dimm light...?
<shizzle> matteo, right click on any panel that you do have and click on new panel
<geoffmcc> introuble: yea i got sick of it and threw server edition on it and stuffed it in a desk with a fan
<geoffmcc> introuble: do you have lmsensors - have u checked what the temp is
<introuble> geoffmcc what are lmsensors. i dont know if i have one
<geoffmcc> introuble: i think it runs as a different name - basically you can run a command and it will tell you the temp of your chip
<matteo_> shizzle... sorry first time I use ubuntu.. let's restart again. what's a panel?
<matteo_> let's say I'm on the desktop. What do I do to make the bar on the bottom to reappear?
<shizzle> matteo, a panel is the bar at the top and bottom of the desktop
<Starminn> matteo: Do you have a top panel or are they both gone?
<geoffmcc> introuble: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors then run sudo sensors-detect .. go threw that and then sensors -f (unless u use celcious)
<matteo_> starminn, shizzle.. gone.. just a blank wallpaper with few icons.. no panels or bars
<Starminn> !restartpanel | matteo_
<_Narc_> Hi everyone. When I'm loging in on Maverick, the login sounds plays after a pause, wallpaper loads after a while and Gnome takes 15 more seconds to load. Any suggestion how to speed it up ? Thanks a lot.
<shizzle> matteo, hit ALT-F2 and type gnome panel
<Starminn> !resetpanel | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Starminn> matteo_: Just run the command I gave you and everything will be reset to its originals.
<jon_athon> how do I restart the driver for my touchpad?
<Gambit--> hey guys
<Starminn> matteo_: Did it work?
<matteo_> Starminn: tried but didnt work
<Gambit--> Can someone running 10.10 do "ld -v" and report back what version you have?
<Starminn> matteo_: You open up a Terminal and type injust plain "killall gnome-panel" then. It really should work.
<ghostnik11> hi quick question, for windows in terms of free anti virus software that you can put on a windows laptop, i wanted to know what people thought about malwarebytes and how is it and if it is good as an anti-virus protector
<Starminn> Gambit--: GNU ld (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.20.51-system.20100908
<geoffmcc> Gambit: i only have a shell to my 10.10 server up but i am getting GNU ld (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.20.51-system.20100908
<Gambit--> gotcha, thanks
<Starminn> ghostnik11: For Windows-related questions, ask in ##windows
<ghostnik11> starminn: didn't know windows had a channel, thanks
<silk> Is there someone that can answer a question about a seemingly broken dependancy in the lucid-main repo?
<Oins> Hi. How can I prevent mysql to start during boot process. I removed all rc's with 'update-rc.d -f mysql remove', but after reboot, mysqld is still running...
<matteo_> Starminn: getting crazy.. no luck.. any suggestion?
<silk> more specifically a tzdata-java dependancy on tzdata
<Starminn> ghostnik11: It's an unofficial channel, but that's where everybody goes for Windows help.
<geoffmcc> silk: only one way to find out --- ask
<iflema> introuble:  in a terminal try    cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<silk> When attempting to install tzdata-java:
<silk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<silk>   tzdata-java: Depends: tzdata (= 2010i-1) but 2011b-0ubuntu0.10.04 is to be installed
<Starminn> matteo_: What message does it give you?
<geoffmcc> silk: use pastebin for copy and paste to irc
<Oins> /s/.../...I prevent that mysql starts during...
<monkeyD> hi, could anybody help me please, I have a sis video card and I have vertical and horizontal lines that shakes, but I installed the sis driver and I set the picture rate
<geoffmcc> silk: please
<ghostnik11> starminn: i usually just come to the experts here b/c i figure they can solve any problem for me along with the help of google search
<introuble> iflema iam at window atm
<silk> ok..
<matteo_> Starminn: no message.. it seems like it's refreshing the page for a 1/4 of second but nothing happened
<geoffmcc> iflema: learn something new everyday. i did not know how to check temp outside of using lm-sensors
<Starminn> ghostnik11: Well although most people don't mind helping out if they know off the tops of their heads and it's kind of slow like it is right now, that's not what this channel is for, so we always redirect to ##windows. :) Sorry.
<geoffmcc> iflema: can that be converted to F or do you have to do math on own?
<Starminn> matteo_: Care to http://paste.ubuntu.com everything in your Terminal at the moment?
<silk> geoffmcc: http://pastebin.com/rdLtSW7K
<plut0> i create an iso with mkisofs and i'm trying to burn it now with k3b, i'm getting an error "seems not to be a usable image". what am i doing wrong?
<Starminn> matteo_: Just copy/paste and link to it here.
<geoffmcc> silk: have you ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get safe-upgrade first?
<Improv> If I have a system that others log into and I want them to be able to access the sound device, how do I do it?
<silk> its essentially a new server, and have run apt-get clean ; apt-get update
<silk> running 10.04
<Oins> Improv: try to add the users to the audio group
<Improv> Basically I want all local users to be able to play music.
<javahorn_> Starminn: Hi, how are you ? faced screen brightness , now ok. any good clocks , though i see cairo-clock, as suggested here.
<Improv> Even if they don't own the active X session.
<Improv> Oins: That'll do it?
<Oins> Improv: not sure, but this should be the fist step :)
<matteo_> Starminn: I keep closing the terminal and reopening it everytime I write down a new command so it's kind of empty. I dont think I really understand what I'm doing. sorry if I'm wasting your time
<geoffmcc> silk: i think after the apt-get update you would need then to run apt-get safe-upgrade but maybe i am mistaken
<Oins> Improv: try it, create a unpriv. user and try to play music... if it does not work, add him to the audio group and try again
<monkeyD> can anyone help me please ?
<geoffmcc> silk: just installed with no problem on my 10.10 server x64
<Conseil> monkeyD: maybe you should try type your question?
<monkeyD> I have a sis video card and I have vertical and horizontal lines that shakes, but I installed the sis driver and I set the picture rate
<silk> thanks geoff, i might try something else
<jrib> monkeyD: try to just repeat your question instead of just referring to it.  Otherwise, most people won't know what your are asking about.  Wait a good 10 or 15 minutes though.
<Starminn> matteo_: Copy and paste this into the Terminal. "killall gnom-panel" (without quotes)
<Starminn> matteo_: Sorry, typo. "killall gnome-panel"
<plut0> i create an iso with mkisofs and i'm trying to burn it now with k3b, i'm getting an error "seems not to be a usable image". what am i doing wrong?
<introuble> iflema speedfan utitily says. hdd temp: 45c    temp1 : 65c
<geoffmcc> silk: did u run a safe-upgrade to do a full update and it still failed?
<introuble> geoffmcc speedfan utitily says. hdd temp: 45c    temp1 : 65c
<Starminn> javahorn_: Nope, I am a huge fan of the default system one to be honest.
<silk> geoffmcc: apt-get safe-upgrade returns an error
<matteo_> Starminn: Ok.. now at least it says no process found
<javahorn_> Starminn: any good clocks there, as i need two clock with different time zone on desktop.
<silk> basically, Invalid Operation
<silk> geoffmcc; can you tell me which repo its using for lucid main
<Starminn> matteo_: Alright, now copy and paste what ubottu tells you (without the double-<< and >>)
<geoffmcc> slik: sorry sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Starminn> !resetpanel | matteo_
<geoffmcc> introuble: yea the one i had trouble with and is now sitting on a fan is at 40c
<Starminn> javahorn_: Open up Software Center and search "Screenlets" -- I think that might be along the lines of what you're looking for.
<introuble> geoffmcc so.. what is wrong
<matteo_> Starminn: "bash: !resetpanel: event not found"
<Oins> Can anyone tell me, how to disable the autostart from mysql during boot?
<BiPolah> How do I disable plugins from console to update and reload them?
<Starminn> matteo_: Wait a second, ubottu didn't answer.
<Starminn> !resetpanel | matteo_
<BiPolah> Wrong chat channel.
<Starminn> ubottu, are you there?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shizzle> lol
<Starminn> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Starminn> Alright matteo: type this: "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" without quotes
<ex0a> is it possible to make the cpu frequency scaling monitor control all the cpu cores instead of just one?
<geoffmcc> introuble: not sure but if its hot it may be the graphics then -- is this an hp, thats what mine is
<geoffmcc> silk: im not understanding the question, sorry
<introuble> dell
<silk> geoffmcc: im wondering what URL you have listed in your sources.list for the lucid main repository
<geoffmcc> silk: im on 10.10
<matteo_> Starminn: "gnome-panel: no process found"
<silk> right…
<geoffmcc> silk: did u see my correction to command. sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<one_question> hello
<shizzle> Starminn maybe matteo_ could use this app? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-restore-default-gnome-panels-in-ubuntu/
<Starminn> matteo_: Okay so type in "gnome-panel"
<Starminn> matteo_ shizzle: Yeah that's worth a try.
<one_question> "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts" How can I change this?
<jrib> one_question: change what?
<greppy> one_question: use the correct password?
<one_question> number of attemps
<one_question> attempts
<jrib> one_question: « man sudoers » would be my guess
<one_question> :'(
<one_question> visudo
<one_question> sudo visudo
<jrib> one_question: see "passwd_tries" in the sudoers man page
<Jonii> what command to list running processes?
<greppy> Jonii: ps
<one_question> Jonii: top
<nathic> I've got a serious problem ... I'm at holidays and I have    windows 7 installed after ubuntu        now my grub doesn't work :(  and also i have no possibility to burn a cd with ubuntu on it)
<Starminn> !grub2 |nathic
<ubottu> nathic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<one_question> nathic: yep. should install ubuntu after now you need to fix grub
<matteo_> Starminn: something happened!!! :) the panels  reappeared! but they came out with an error: "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet. Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? Do I want to?
<one_question> matteo_: just logout and login again
<Starminn> nathic: Yep, always install Linux after a Windows OS. Windows has its own bootloader and it likes to take over your whole computer and not give you a chose.
<Starminn> matteo_: Yeh, just logout/login.
<nathic> starminn, so i can't do anything now
<matteo_> Starminn: Ok. Thank you very much for your help
<Starminn> nathic: I told ubottu to give you info. Follow it. ;)
<greppy> nathic: see the link and info that was linked by ubottu.
<Starminn> matteo_: Well don't thank us yet, haha
<nathic> starminn, does this work without      cd and without flashdrive
<one_question> k tks jrib
<Starminn> nathic: Follow the link ubott gave.
<Starminn> !gnome2 > nathic
<Starminn> !grub2 > nathic
<ubottu> nathic, please see my private message
<magicianlord> Good day, sirs.
 * Starminn is not having good luck with our bot today
<one_question> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Starminn> !cookie | one_question
<ubottu> one_question: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<one_question> lol!
<Starminn> one_question: There are some great ones in the offtopic channel.
<joshmclvl1> nathic, no luck with grub4dos?
<Redmono> is this freenode ?
<jrib> Redmono: yes
<one_question> yes Redmono
<ex0a> is it possible to make the cpu frequency scaling monitor control all the cpu cores instead of just one?
<Starminn> Redmono: Yep. This is the #ubuntu channel on the Freenode network.
<silk> geoffmcc: i seem to be seeing a problem with the repo: W: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Redmono> just making sure
<nathic> joshmclvl1, couldn't figure how to do that ..
<gsp2009> hello everyone. When trying to move my /home to a separate partition, I am using sudo find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome. I am getting permission errors. "cannot make directory". Anyone know why?
<one_question> silk: type "host google.com" in terminal
<nathic> joshmclvl1 and also the link from ubottu always tells me use a live cd ... bah i don't have cds
<geoffmcc> nathic: maybe i missed. no live cd available?
<jrib> gsp2009: your sudo is in the wrong spot
<tim167> hello, i want to install 'bakefile', i read "Download the key used to sign these packages and add it to the list of trusted keys" but how do i do that? i don't see any link to a 'key' or such... what am i missing ?
<jrib> !separatehome | gsp2009
<ubottu> gsp2009: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<silk> one_question: yes I can resolve names
<silk> the error message states it a Hash Sum mismatch, not cant reach host
<Jordan_U> gsp2009: First, why do you want to move /home to a separate partition? Are you using more than one distribution?
<Starminn> nathic: How about a USB?
<geoffmcc> silk: i have had that happen b4 and just run again and it goes threw, or did u try after first initial fail
<silk> ive tried it a few times now
<Starminn> nathic: "LiveCD" = the whole 'trial' thingy. It doesn't *have* to necessarily be on a CD.
<gsp2009> jrib that is the guide I was using. You mean I should sudo from below /home?
<nathic> Starminn, yeah got a 160gb external hard drive
<geoffmcc> nathic: flash drive maybe?
<jrib> gsp2009: add a sudo after the |
<Starminn> nathic: I mean flash drive, not external HDD. ;)
<nathic> geoffmcc nah  hard drive
<geoffmcc> nathic: lol keep on being 1 sec two late
<geoffmcc> too
<silk> so I am seeing the issue directly from that host, and I also think I am seeing a problem with Sources on a box running reprepro as it is not seeing any updates for the tzdata-java package
<gsp2009> Jordan_U: just so that I can switch distros if needed.. right now I am just reinstalling 10.10.
<geoffmcc> nathic: no cds or no access to burn. cause if u got a cd can just repair windows loader if have that cd then burn ubuntu
<gsp2009> jrib: gotcha. nice. thanks.
<tim167> how do i "add a key to the list of trusted keys" ?
<geoffmcc> silk: any reason using 10.04 - i think u said was recent install, do you not wish to use 10.10?
<nathic> geoffmcc, I've neither a cd nor the possibility to burn one nor a flashdrive (except an iPhone is a flashdrive maybe?)
<silk> geoffmcc: no I dont. Its part of a service that has been tested on 10.04
<geoffmcc> nathic: can update right from you 10.04
<geoffmcc> nathic: sorry confused msgs
<geoffmcc> silk: k
<geoffmcc> nathic: i wouldnt use the iphone as would need to make bootable and woudlnt wanna trash it - prob wouldnt work anyways
<jrib> tim167: you can use apt-key.  But what are you adding exactly?
<nathic> F&%/"*ç% WINDOWS!!
<silk> changing to use a different archive eliminates the Checksum issue
<one_question> !swear
<tim167> jrib: i need to install 'bakefile', and the instructions are "1: Download the key used to sign these packages and add it to the list of trusted keys" but i don't know where to get that key...i'm new to that
#ubuntu 2011-03-01
<jrib> tim167: where are you reading this?
<silk> and changing the reference in reprepro provides the update
<silk> in short, i think there is a problem with the us-east1 ec2 repository
<tim167> jrib: http://www.bakefile.org/wiki/Debian , but i think i'll have to build it from source anyway...
<Stereocaulon> Does anyone know a GUI file manager that allows me to create hard links with a simple [modifier] + Mouse button?
<tim167> jrib: there's only a Hardy binary apparently
<geoffmcc> silk: could be. im still pretty newb so i am not fam w/ changing to a different one - glad u figured out
<Starminn> one_question: (It's !ohmy is what you're looking for I think)
<jrib> tim167: in any case the instructions for adding the key are there in step 1
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: nautilus scripts?
<tim167> jrib: yes, but the _key_ is not
<tim167> jrib: or is the key just '-' ?
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, any pointers on that?
<jrib> tim167: look at what comes first, before the pipe.  You download the key with that command and feed it to apt-key
<magicianlord> I was happy to see that 10.04.2 includes the updated firefox 3.13
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009,  you mean http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/   ?
<jrib> tim167: is this software maintained currently?  The packages don't seem to be
<tim167> jrib: i think that page is a bit outdated...i get gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<nathic> I'm stuck on Windows 7 because I have overwritten grub by installing win7,    now i'm on holidays  and i need a way to install grub WITHOUT any medium like cd or flashdrive as i don't have any of it
<magicianlord> Is there a way to take the 10.04.2 iso and remove openoffice and add vlc, and third party drivers?
<[thor]> tim167: the key is in key.asc
<fadax> hi
<magicianlord> then rerollup the iso
<jrib> tim167: what exactly did you type?
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: that be the one. Anything in there that helps?
<Stereocaulon> magicianlord, yes, you could bake your own iso
<tim167> jrib: i typed literally: "curl http://apt.tt-solutions.com/key.asc | apt-key add -"
<magicianlord> Stereocaulon: i would need an easy and quick way to do it
<jrib> tim167: you need "sudo apt-key"
<fadax> i have a dual boot system with windows 7 on one partition and ubuntu installed on the other.. i want to be able to backup my whole computer (both OS's) as a system image onto a portable hdd. does anyone know  a good tool which can do this?
<geoffmcc> nathic: im sure u dont wanna spend any $ but if u go to radioshack (if in states) plus many others can get flash drive for $10
<Stereocaulon> magicianlord, there is no quick and easy way.
<tim167> jrib: ok, i'd expect a 'permission denied' message then :p
<Stereocaulon> magicianlord, sorry to disappoint you on that...
<tim167> jrib: alas gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, I'll look around a bit before reinventing the wheel.
<jrib> tim167: what does « sudo apt-key list » do?
<magicianlord> Stereocaulon: there should be a way to do it
<tta> hi
<nathic> geoffmcc :D i have lots of flashdrives at home... that's what's getting on my nerves
<geoffmcc> nathic: neverf did it but found -- http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2008/03/21/fixing-grub-from-within-windows/
<Jordan_U> nathic: I can think of some pretty convoluted ways to do it if you're desparate.
<geoffmcc> nathic: time to put one of em on your keychain :-P
<tim167> jrib: i do get something that looks like a list of keys
<jrib> tim167: dinner time, but make sure everything is okay with /etc/apt/trusted.gpg (man apt-key)
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: is this what you are mean? http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/create_symbolic_links
<fadax> i have a dual boot system with windows 7 on one partition and ubuntu installed on the other.. i want to be able to backup my whole computer (both OS's) as a system image onto a portable hdd. does anyone know  a good tool which can do this?
<tim167> jrib: bon apétit :)
<geoffmcc> nathic: the post looks easy enough to me
<nathic> geoffmcc :D yeah absolutely .. thanks for the link gona test that
<nathic> Jordan_U thanks can i referr to u if geoffmcc's link doesn't work for me
<Stereocaulon> magicianlord, I agree, but I know of no such possibility. There are a few specialised programs for it, but they are not quick, but maybe more easy than editing the software source list yourself.
<geoffmcc> nathic looks like if dont fix grub will at least allow u in ubuntu till get home too
 * gsp2009 wonders what happened to his english. One minute he is a pirate, the next english is not his mother tongue... ugh.
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, No, thanks for the suggestion, I need *hard* links, not symlinks. Symlinks can be made easy enough.
<gsp2009> np
<xcyclist> #help
<allblurry> Question: When you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a virtual terminal, how do you change the resolution of that terminal in ubuntu 10.10?
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, I may just have to accept that it is hard to create a nautilus shortcut that creates hard links (Dodges rotten  *'s  :-P )
<tta> during the installation of ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop when i choosed the language and clicked on "install" the screen displayed a message contening "Ubi-language failed with exit code 2. further information maybe found in/var/log/syslog. please what does that means and what do i have to do?
<magicianlord> is 11.04 stable enough to use now
<Pici> magicianlord: no.
<johnny77> I'm having trouble setting up a wireless network. Here is the error I receive: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573728/
<geoffmcc> magicianlord: getting there :-)
<Starminn> magicianlord: Not for production machines (so they say). Ask in #ubuntu+1 for Natty Q's.
<mr-john> hi
<mr-john> i having problems with my apache
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, still...going from a script for symlinks to a script for hardlinks is as easy as omitting the "-s" in the code after ln, so you migh have just helped me tremendously . Thx! :-D
<mr-john> it downloads the php scripts instead execute them
<mr-john> i have all modules installed
<mr-john> what could be wrong?
<g0r33k> I understand your away so respond when you can :P Ill be back later to check :) /
<miketomdool> and you got php5 installed?
<g0r33k> sorry
<mr-john> yes
<magicianlord> Pici: are you familiar with the Sega Pico?
<g0r33k> How can you exit from a virtual terminal?
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: haha.. I was just going to ask why not change that script a bit... do you absolutely need hard links? permissions issue or something?
<miketomdool> are your php files ending with php or hrml?
<miketomdool> *html
<Starminn> g0r33k
<g0r33k> yes
<mr-john> .php
<drexl> mr-john: are you loading the module in your apache2.conf file?
<mr-john> yes
<Starminn> g0r33K: CTRL+ALT+[F1->F6] are virtual terminals. F7 is the GUI.
<shizzle> tta,  what language did you choose?
<allblurry> Question: When you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a virtual terminal, how do you change the resolution of that terminal in ubuntu 10.10?
<xcyclist> http://pastie.org/1618857 is a bug I think in some software in 10.10.
<Starminn> g0r33k: Yeah sorry about just saying your name and nothing else. I missed Shift and hit Enter.
<tta> french
<javahorn> Starminn: screenlets should be how long to install from software centre? almost 1 hr here!
<g0r33k> Thanks Starminn
<zeroelixis> allblurry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566 back when I did it I had to add a vga= paramater to grub
<Starminn> javahorn: It installed in about 20 seconds for me.
<drexl> DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
<drexl> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<Newbie101> I have an ssh with another machine through the command line, is there anyway of viewing through a gui which isnt vnc
<Starminn> g0r33k: Yep, sure thing.
<shizzle> tta, are you using the DVD?
<mr-john> hey
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, Hard links can be used within rockridge extensions of CDFS and are relative, rather than absolute. You can use them to provide for instance different categories for say...photo's without having to copy each photo in each directory seperately. Call it a crude form of a tag database
<drexl> mr-john: did you add those items above in your config
<mr-john> drexl: did u say extension=libphp5.so ?
<javahorn> Starminn: waiting for apt-get to exit it says ?
<Starminn> javahorn: Do you have a slow connection?
<tta> cd
<javahorn> Starminn:  no
<drexl> mr-john:LoadModule php5_module  modules/libphp5.so
<mr-john> im using centos
<mr-john> :\
<mr-john> its a holy shit hosting
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: ah.. so you are going to link each one manually?
<shizzle> tta: do you have internet connection to download the language files for the install?
<Starminn> javahorn: Close everything out and try again. Just Software Center then Screenlets
<allblurry> zeroelixis: I tried those but that is for the old version of Grub
<Starminn> mr-john (Family friendly please)
<tta> yes
<tta> but broadband huawei modem
<shizzle> that is weird I have only heard of the exit code 141
<mr-john> Starminn: ohh sorry
<newbie101> I have an ssh with another machine through the command line, is there anyway of viewing through a gui which isnt vnc?
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, well, I know how to script in bash, but my father does not. I don't have much time, but my father (who is soon to be retired) will have lot's of time on his hand.
<Starminn> mr-john: Not a problem. :)
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: gotcha. well good luck. Seems to me that you change the name of that script and remove the -s and you are set.
<allblurry> Question: When you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a virtual terminal, how do you change the resolution of that terminal in ubuntu 10.10?
<miketomdool> mr-jon did you restrat apche after you installed php!
<Stereocaulon> gsp2009, thx for the help on this (slightly?) off-topic issue.
<gsp2009> :) yw
<Starminn> allblurry: I'm not sure if it matters much for the Terminal, but look into xrandr
<Stereocaulon> tta, do you use a wireless USB stick as modem for GSM internet?
<tta> yes
<zeroelixis> allblurry: Yeah you're right its deprecated, had a look on the debian page and found this http://wiki.debian.org/GrubTransition ubuntu docs seem still out of date about this
<Stereocaulon> tta, then you might be in luck. I have configured such a thing this summer in Switzerland
<Stereocaulon> tta, what model are you using?
<javahorn> Starminn: no improvement.
<allblurry> Starminn: Thanks but I am straight framebuffer here.
<allblurry> zeroelixis: trying this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673551
<tta> orange (huawei)
<Stereocaulon> tta, please pastebin relevant lines of "lsusb" that relate to your modem
<Stereocaulon> !pastebin | tta
<ubottu> tta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ex0a> is there a gnome applet like cpu frequency scaling monitor that will monitor more than one core? i don't like having to update 6 applets if i want to change all my cores from on demand to performance
<jrib> tim167: thanks, have you figured out the issue?
<tta> sterocaulon:it's ok? i paste it
<Stereocaulon> tta, could you please give the link to you pastebin snippet?
<fadax> i have a dual boot system with windows 7 on one partition and ubuntu installed on the other.. i want to be able to backup my whole computer (both OS's) as a system image onto a portable hdd. does anyone know  a good tool which can do this?
<tim167> jrib: i compiled it from source, it was easy enough, thanks...now i'm trying to build ARToolKitplus, i'm stuck at "/usr/include/ARToolKitPlus/TrackerImpl.h:662: fatal error: ../../src/extra/FixedPoint.h: No such file or directory" ...
<tta> which link
<zeroelixis> ex0a: I think whatever CPU performance mode you set in the applet is applied to all cores
<ex0a> it's not
<Stereocaulon> tta, did you read the ubottu message I have forwarded to you about pastebins?
<ex0a> i can set the core 0 to a specific frequency and the rest stay a the previous frequencies
<Stereocaulon> tta, if not, here it is again:
<Starminn> javahorn I'm not sure then.
<Stereocaulon> !pastebin | tta
<ex0a> s/a the/at the/
<Riberty> ntry
<athec> ?
<tta> stereocaulon: yes and i paste "lsusb"
<miketomdool> fadax you can use "dd" from a live cd
<tta> i mean "pasted"
<Stereocaulon> tta, OK, but right after you have posted something on a pastebin channel, it returns a link to what you pasted.
<Stereocaulon> tta, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> tim167: strange that you are building it but it's in /usr/include/, no?
<tim167> jrib: why is it strange to build it? is there a binary ?
<miketomdool> fadax from live cd you can type dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb.... or you can turn into a iso with dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/removabledrive/image.iso
<Stereocaulon> tta, your link would look similar to this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573730/
<jrib> tim167: I mean it's strange that you would have the files in /usr/include/
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put?
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put?
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put?
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put?
<Blue11> i have my mouse selectivity set to the lowest, but my mouse is still to sensitive (touchpad) suggestions?
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put?
<rww> tta: Stop repeating yourself.
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put?
<vismundCygnus> tta, chill
<Stereocaulon> tta, please refrain from repeating the same message
<tta> stereocaulon: which url did i suppose to put? grrr
<monkeyD> I have a sis card and I activated the sis driver and I set the picture rate but I still have the vertival and horizontal lines that shakes all the time
<drexl> tta: when you pasted and hit submit, it returned the address
<IdleOne> tta: after you paste the info, you clicked on the paste button on the site. what is the url ?
<zeroelixis> ex0a: Nice, just realised some CPU models support that kind of core stepping granularity
<Stereocaulon> tta, let's keep this civilized will you, I'm trying to help you, but me fingers are not as fast as my ADSL uplink :-P
<shizzle> I am using xchat... how can I turnoff the quit and joined messages?
<tim167> jrib: yes, in fact i think they are in ~/Downloads/artoolkitplus/src (where i put the source, i changed that path to that in TrackerImpl.h manually...but now i get another error
<IdleOne> shizzle: right click on the channel name, settings > hide join/parts
<monkeyD> please guys, I am new in linux and I need your help, could anybody help me with my VGA problem
<drexl> shizzle: http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<vismundCygnus> whats up, MonkeyD?
<monkeyD> I have a sis card and I activated the sis driver and I set the picture rate but I still have the vertival and horizontal lines that shakes all the time
<shizzle> IdleOne, drexl: thanks!
<Stereocaulon> tta, this link just *might* help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858340
<Stereocaulon> tta, ignore that it describes Swisscom and try to exchange the relevant data with your Orange account data
<zeroelixis> ex0a: seems theres some discussion about the failings of the CPU freq applet family here
<tta> i have send the link
<booi> i installed the timer-applet but it doens't show up under "add to panel". do i need to do something special to add it?
<vismundCygnus> MonkeyD, whats the model on the card
<agustinyanu> huem... hi
<monkeyD> sis
<agustinyanu> who can help me?
<agustinyanu> i ve got a problem
<geoffmcc> agustinyanu: have to ask ? to get the help
<Stereocaulon> tta. could you please *paste* the link you've got?
<agustinyanu> ok
<vismundCygnus> MonkeyD, SiS is a company not a model, lspci | grep VGA
<monkeyD> sis 662/761Gx
<cube1> what is the command for the ubuntu proprietary drivers downlaoder?
<agustinyanu> ive got a problem with my internet card
<ex0a> zeroelixis: where?
<agustinyanu> in other distribution, kubuntu
<Stereocaulon> geoffmc, that is a snide remark, I lik it!
<Stereocaulon> geoffmc, that is a snide remark, I like it!
<tta> stereocaulon:it's ok now?
<geoffmcc> !details | agustinyanu
<ubottu> agustinyanu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<agustinyanu> i cant connect me to internet
<agustinyanu> there
<geoffmcc> Stereocaulon: did not mean it in a negative way. that problem with text. often things come off as prickish
<agustinyanu> rigth now im on xubuntu
<agustinyanu> the problem is on kubuntu
<Stereocaulon> geoffmcc, actually, I rather liked your remark, no worries :-)
<agustinyanu> its a encore wlan card
<seuros> How can i force a wifi card to stay a defined bitrate : "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5" don't fix it.
<agustinyanu> i think is the driver
<agustinyanu> dont you think?
<agustinyanu> well
<tta> strereocaulon:please tell me if every things are right
<agustinyanu> i ve got the same problem at windows xp
<shizzle> agustinyanu, did you download the drivers from the encore website?
<Stereocaulon> tta, no it's not OK. I'm trying to help here, But I can only do so if you paste the link to your pasted pastebin page (don't know how else to put it)
<shizzle> for xp anyways
<agustinyanu> when i tri to do it
<fadax> ok thanks mike
<Stereocaulon> tta, just like you, English is not my native language, but I'm trying.
<agustinyanu> they say"the driver you re looking its not available at the moment
<agustinyanu> "
<agustinyanu> so
<agustinyanu> i have downloaded it from another page
<agustinyanu> but
<shizzle> what is the model of the wlan card?
<agustinyanu> when i install it
<agustinyanu> ive got the messenge"no internet card detected"
<monkeyD> I have a sis 662/761Gx VGA card and I have horizontal and vertival lines that dont go and that are shaking
<tta> thanks ; i am francophone but i will succeed
<edwardteach> !enter| agustinyanu
<ubottu> agustinyanu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<monkeyD> I installed the sis video driver and set the picturerate
<rww> tta: try in #ubuntu-fr...?
<agustinyanu> sorry T_T
<Stereocaulon> tta, then please paste it in French in a private channel, I can read French, but I'm not good at speaking/ typing it.
<rww> makes more sense than crossposting to #ubuntu-uk, anyway :\
<zeroelixis> ex0a: basically it seems that neither cpu-freq applet or cpu-indicator have been updated to support multicore scaling
<torsion> Hi folks. Linux n00b on Maverick; occasionally when I log in some of the GUI icons are different, and now my keyboard's volume up-down buttons aren't working and the audio slider isn't in the top-right corner.
<agustinyanu> well, i think not solution, goodbye, thanks anyway
<sysadm> hello, i have ubuntu iso, i have ubuntu already installed, but i want to install again [new installation], but i only have 1 disk, what do i do URGENT....
<ex0a> zeroelixis: okay ty
<monkeyD> could anyone please help me
<sysadm> monkeyD, what was ur qn ?
<lapt0p> hello
<shizzle> agustinyanu, what is the model # of the card?
<ZenGuy311> sysadm: do you want to keep your old settings?
<sysadm> ZenGuy311, no
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, if you just install it again from the liveCD, that would work, but you would loose your settings
<agustinyanu> its a encore enpwi-pn internet card
<one_question> for laptop should I download desktop edition?
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, there is no cd, no usb, no floppy
<ZenGuy311> sysadm: bootup with the CD then reinstall
<one_question> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<agustinyanu> more secify : wlan cardbus adapter
<ZenGuy311> one_question: yes
<sysadm> ZenGuy311, , there is no cd, no usb, no floppy
<gnewb> torsion: Have you tried a Restore Session?
<Stereocaulon> sysadm,  you're talking netbook here? Or server perhaps?
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, server
<one_question> ZenGuy311: the cpu is i5 is this 64bit ?
<one_question> :p
<ZenGuy311> sysadm: the pc with ubuntu on it doesn't have a CD/DVD/USB/floppy?
<rww> one_question: i5 supports 64-bit, yes.
<ZenGuy311> one_question: yes
<monkeyD> hey guys, why do you ignoring me, I am very new in linux and I tried to fix the problem since 3 days with googel and I found no solution
<one_question> k
<one_question> tks
<torsion> gnewb: um I don't know,sorry, what's that?
<ex0a> monkeyD: you haven't asked a question yet
<ZenGuy311> monkeyD: whats the problem?
<monkeyD> I asked it but ok
<pastubbs> yep yep food time then CHUCK
<monkeyD> I have a sis 662/761Gx VGA card and I have horizontal and vertival lines that dont go and that are shaking
<joshmclvl1> sysadm: would a pxe boot work/be practical? I dont have much experience in that sort of thing, as I only use my laptop.
<sysadm> ZenGuy311,  its  aserver got nothing but ssh and cloud access, but no permission to add disks, and its unmanaged, so i have to setup everything again using vmware conosle [no cd or floppy] and ssh
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, I'm afraid you'll need either physical access or access through a serial line connected to your server. On top of that you'll need to able to (re)start your server from WakeOnLAN, or WakeOnCall
<gnewb> torsion: On boot up if you hold the Shift key, (I think) a Recovery Console is launched. let me find that page for you.
<drexl> monkeyD: did you try Xorg -configure to generate an xorg.conf for your card?
<monkeyD> drexl: no sir
<ZenGuy311> pastubbs: I'm watching chuck but not as enthusiastically as previous seasons..looking forward to Chicago Code
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, i have limited cloud access to server, i can see installation process and set it up, but cant insert any cd
<monkeyD> how can I do that drexl ?
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, i just need to work with what i have, ssh and console
<ZenGuy311> monkeyD: try change the refresh rate in the monitor settings
<bstarek> hello
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, could you mount a remote ISO image on the loopback device?
<ex0a> monkeyD: sorry i see where you asked above now.. i missed that and only saw the "can you help me" msg
<torsion> gnewb: okay thanks I'll try it. Any guess why the icons changed on me?
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, yes i can
<Stormx2> Hey all. I'm having trouble getting a connection to a router. Specifically, I don't seem to be gettin a DHCP response. however, I can get a connection on windows just fine. Communicating via ethernet.
<bstarek> how can remove grub?
<sysadm> bstarek, you have windows and wat to restore access ?
<joshmclvl1> bstarek: why would you want to remove it? It's fairly vital..
<monkeyD> I changed the picture rate with adding a xorg.conf.d folder in the X11 folder
<sysadm> Stormx2, did you try sudo dhclient eth0
<bhuey> what's the command line program for launching the GUI adminstrative stuff for adding/removing users
<bhuey> ?
<Stormx2> sysadm, no, what would that do?
<bstarek> sysadm, joshmclvl1, i dont know what happened to grub, its not showing anything anymore...its only showing Error 22
<bstarek> sysadm, joshmclvl1, I cannot access windows anymore...
<gnewb> torsion: I am thinking that there is a configuration error in the kernel, that Rescue Command at boot can usually and most often does repair such errors.
<sysadm> bstarek, you removed ubuntu, only windows is installed ryt ?
<shizzle> agustinyanu, I am guessing you would need the ndiswrapper for it to work
<ZenGuy311> bhuey: try users-admin
<torsion> gnewb okay thanks I appreciatethat. Have a good one!
<bstarek> sysadm, I havent removed ubuntu
<g0r33k> How can i check my laptop's battery from the terminal?
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, if you have full root access, you might add an extra option to GRUB/ lilo that enables you to boot the remote image.
<barf> xrandr tells me the following: http://pastie.org/private/rssfnqsnhg5mzc90veqq while I would really like to change the resolution to 1280x720
<gnewb> torsion: You are very welcome, have a nice time.
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, i cudnt get that to work, using grub 2, if you can help do that
<ClankBot> CLANK OUT
<magicianlord> Has anyone tried install Ubuntu on the 3DS?
<geoffmcc> bstarek: boot win disk if have - choose recovery - then cmd then type bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, iso needs to be in ram all time, as all drives will be formatted
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, sorry, I don't have that advanced knowledge, only trying to brainstorm along with you.
<monkeyD> how can I creat a but how can generate a xorg.conf for my sis card?
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, thanks :)
<monkeyD> with sudo Xorg -configure
<monkeyD> or how ?
<geoffmcc> bstarek: that will put back windows bootmngr but will not have access to ubuntu
<sysadm> How do i mount iso in ram with grub 2
<andai1> wanna play [the original] quake. whats the fastest easiest way (i really want the original)
<bstarek> sysadm, bootrec.exe and /fixmbr on the same line?
<bhuey> ZenGuy311: thanks, it still doesn't work from the GUI though
<geoffmcc> bstarek: yes all one command
<gnewb> torsion: Here is a site with the Recovery Mode option: http://ubuntulook.com/2011/01/24/expanding-ubuntu-recovery-mode/
<sysadm> bstarek, just install your windows dvd and repair
<bhuey> clicking some items doesn't have an action attached to it
<bstarek> geoffmcc, but i am planning to reinstall ubuntu from fresh again
<sysadm> bstarek, it will fix boot
<bstarek> sysadm, allright i apreciate your help
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, if your Cloud system works anything like a VPS, you would need access to a metaserver/ superserver that has direct control over the node you are trying to install
<geoffmcc> bstarek: that command will just get you back into windows - then when you go to install ubuntu will prob have to delete the partitions from old install
<bstarek> sysadm, on the other hand.....how can i fix grub? i have tried google and stuff but nothing...
<ZenGuy311> bhuey: did you lover the refresh rate to something like 60hz?
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, unmanaged cloud, no one there till end of march
<geoffmcc> bstarek: easily if u have a ubuntu livecd
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, if it concerns a physical server, you would *need* a physical serial line between superserver and target server.
<geoffmcc> bstarek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bstarek> geoffmc, sure i got burned somewhere
<bstarek> geoffmc, thank you!
<sysadm> bstarek, supergrubdisk.org\
<sysadm> How do i mount iso in ram with grub 2
<geoffmcc> bstarek: not to long ago refered someone to http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2008/03/21/fixing-grub-from-within-windows/ but not sure if worked for him
<mickster04> sysadm: grub help will tell you that
<bhuey> ZenGuy311: don't know, why ?
<geoffmcc> bstarek: can try that if cant get hands on cd
<tomas> hola
<geoffmcc> bstarek: if u do and it not a pain - lemme know if worked for ya
<bhuey> ZenGuy311: is there a bug related to this ?
<Stereocaulon> sysadm, You can't just "start" a Cloud system without having setup a superserver/ controller that manages your virtual target server without physical access, afaik
<ZenGuy311> bhuey: i got my advice mixed up sorrfy
<tta> stereocaulon: i paested it in #ubuntu-fr
<bstarek> geoffmc, sure ill keep u posted!
<bhuey> ok later
 * bhuey presumes nobody has a fix for this...
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, i know, its not my cloud, i only have 1 server tehre
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, i wasn't given much, but i try to work with available resources
<sysadm> How do i mount iso in ram with grub 2
<mickster04> sysadm: check the grub2 pages
<sysadm> mickster04, werent usefull, tried them over and over, yielded nothing
<ex0a> sysadm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<Stereocaulon> tta, please paste again, I was not connected to ubuntu-fr when you pasted.
<mickster04> sysadm: well last time i checked the iso stuff it worked fine for me
<Stereocaulon> tta, now I am though
<sysadm> ex0a, i like what am seeing, i will give you feedback
<ex0a> kk
<dolphin_noel_> Hello :)
<Aleuck> hello
<A|i3N> Hello :) Newbie here, kinda. Looking for a program for ubuntu that will simply convert MPG files to AVI format... preferably in the software center
<ex0a> sysadm: the link fairly early in that first post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293) may be of interest to you as well
<ZenGuy311> A|i3N: winff
<snypzz> where is the KUBUNTU Channel
<gsp2009> A|i3N: search transcoder in software center
<dolphin_noel_> When i'm try to install ubuntu it says it install but the "forward botton" to continue the instalation dont turn on so i cant finish the instalation any idea? is know this for some bug?
<vismundCygnus> #kubuntu?
<snypzz> I did that no one there???
<ex0a> A|i3N: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668506
<mickster04> sysadm: bad luck
<A|i3N> I see it's a GUI for  WinFF do I need to install WinFF first?
<gsp2009> anyone know of a good dynamic dns service that is free and doesn't expire?
<geoffmcc> A|i3N: it a gui for ffmgeg
<A|i3N> oop think I found what I want, transmageddon hehe
<mickster04> gsp2009: no-ip
<A|i3N> Just didn't know what term to search for :)
<gsp2009> mickster04: googling now. thanks.
<mickster04> gsp2009: da
<drexl> gsp2009: http://www.no-ip.com/ I used to use this I don't know if things have changed since then
<sysadm> ex0a, i got an error file not found , need to load kernel first
<sysadm> ex0a, file is incorrect place
<sysadm> :S
<gsp2009> drexl: thanks.. dyndns.com requires user intervention like every five days for free accounts... it is a pain. I will check out no-ip
<A|i3N> OK I guess now I need codecs... is there a good all in one codec package out there?
<ex0a> sysadm: during grub boot?
<eoss> is there security concern giving execution mode to al users that login onto a box like if they can execute it cant they try and find buffer overflows or something
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: must be something new, cause i got one that i never use- but just loaded it up no problem
<drexl> gsp2009: I had a web server running on xp with no-ip and it worked really well
<semach> h
<sysadm> A|i3N, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<sysadm> ex0a, yes
<edwardteach> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ex0a> sysadm: did you check this link (the second link i pasted) as well? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<ex0a> it's specific on the ubuntu install via grub2
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: hmmm.... I got the snotogram.. "please confirm by clicking this link" every five days... didn't click it last time (was on holidays). Trying to get my mom to get her IP is like advanced nuclear physics.
<ex0a> gsp2009: several dynamic dns providers offer utilities you can install that automatically update the ip address which basically eliminates the expiracy
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: my ip last updated Nov. 08, 2010 10:23 PM and i just went to the address for the first time in months (since buying my own domain) and pointed right to me
<dolphin_noel_> vismundCygnus , snypzz in ubuntu (sorry the time)
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: maybe cause i had the account for years. only thing i ever got from them (and it was recently) was to re-register threw an email msg they sent me but that was first time i ever had to do that
<Stereocaulon> Evryone, sysadm, gsp2009, thanks for the wonderful time. I got to sleep now, only 6 hours of sleeping time left...
<gsp2009> ex0a: goeffmcc: ok.. good to know. I will check them out again. Thanks.
<A|i3N> sysadm, thanks, trying that now :)
<gsp2009> Stereocaulon: gnight
<sysadm> Stereocaulon, :)
<vismundCygnus> dolphin_noel_: sup brah
<jxshxx> Greetings!  Up front, I'm new and learning slowly.  So, installed a DVD drive (look at me, ma!) but was getting "cannot find mrl plugin" message.  Tried a few things and cleared that hurdle, but now the error is "Error reading NAV packet".  I'm feeling more lost on that one than the first error message.  Any suggestions?
<ex0a> gsp2009: another thing to look into is whether your router's (if you use one) firmware and support for dynamic dns services.. i have aftermarket firmware on mine so i can't remember whether the original firmware supported it or not, but mine can automatically update to multiple dynamic dns providers
<evilaim> I farted:(
<evilaim> I sowwy
<dolphin_noel_> vismundCygnus yes that strange it looks the ubuntu it works all the install until the end but less the "forward button" to finish the install i was thnking if this is ome bug or what
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: now that i think of it =- it probably cause i still have it setup in m dd-wrt router to update if it ever changes
<ex0a> s/and support/has support/
<A|i3N> ok Next question - I also need mplex and vcdimager accordoing to Brasero (trying to make a VCD to see if it works on my DVD player) - Do I use apt-get to get those to?
<sysadm> ex0a, i try to use ls (hdX,Y)/      i get error,  i obviously wrote ls (hd0,1)/       but still error
<vismundCygnus> dolphon_noel_: never heard of it
<gsp2009> ex0a: I only use it for my mom's machine, so I can remote in (she needs a ton of support). She has an archaic cable modem... I shudder at the thought of trying to configure it remotely.
<geoffmcc> A|i3N: i have had success with this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-create-video-dvds.html
<gsp2009> ex0a: good thought though.
<dolphin_noel_> vismundCygnus yes that true... it is happening here i allready burn another cd to test if it is some cd problem... but it that same
<geoffmcc> ex0a,gsp2009 as does dd-wrt can check their database and see if your router is supported or try what ex0a suggested
<sysadm> A|i3N, sudo apt-get install mjpegtools vcdimager
<ex0a> sysadm: hmm let me read over the guide real quick
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: i use logmein to help my family
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: access their computer with a click of button after loging onto logmein webpage
<ex0a> sysadm: you were doing that from the grub rescue prompt right?
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: my mom is running 10.10 (coolest granny on the block) will that service work?
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: lol i assumed cause it was your mom it was windows. prob not
<geoffmcc> gsp2009
<A|i3N> thank you sysadm. I'm a windows person lol. I really like ubuntu though and just now got it on the internet through my cell phone so I can start *using* it.
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: no offence to your mom
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: HAHA! No offense taken.. hilarious.
<sysadm> A|i3N, =D
<sysadm> ex0a, no, it didnt say taht did it ?
<A|i3N> it's pretty cool that the MetroPCS cell phone was ready to go with it except for proxy servers.
<ex0a> sysadm: are you following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293 ? if so at the beginning it describes that all of this is to be run from the grub rescue prompt
<sysadm> ex0a,  you are missing that i cant boot any cd/floppy/usb, i am working on server with nothing but ssh access and a console
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: just glanced at it but found - se i still have it setup in m dd-wrt router to update if it ever changes
<geoffmcc> 20:12 < ex0a> s/and support/has support/
<geoffmcc> oops -- sorry
<seuros> How can i force a wifi card to stay a defined bitrate : "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5" don't fix it. ??????
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: I moved my mom away from windows when she came for a visit last. I was so sick of having to fix things "just because" (fragmentation, applications, virii, malware, etc.) She loves it and it just works.
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: my family can barley run windows, i would be afraid to set them up on ubuntu. plus i dont think there a decent enough solitary game for em to play
<ex0a> sysadm: then you can't use the grub2 recovery prompt method.. the first link i pasted would be the only hope you have of booting the iso with grub2 afaik.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<landingonwater> what is a "bad" temperature for a GPU ? mine is sometimes at 102 degrees celcious when im pushing It. sometimes the screen goes black for some seconds, then a frozen screen, and i have to reboot.
<sysadm> ex0a,  am back on track, am on grub command line
<mickster04> landingonwater: yeah 100+ is too hot
<sysadm> ex0a, nothing but lost+founf
<dolphin_noel_> vismundCygnus maby i shoud try the "alternated install"
<landingonwater> mickster04: thanks. i better get some extra cooling then :( HP Pavilion tx1000. bad design I guess.
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: haha.. my moms biggest challenge was wrapping her mind around some things in evolution. I still get email occasionally from her that she meant to send elsewhere. It is all good though. Way less headaches for me. She just uses mail, web, skype and pidgin.
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx -- alt for logmein. works with ubuntu
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: nice! thanks. will check it out.
<mickster04> landingonwater: if it's new i suggest taking it back for repair perhaps...
<mickster04> landingonwater: otherwise give a good clean that'll help
<sysadm> ex0a, nothing but lost+founf
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: if u have a static ip i would use ufw to block all access to it except from you if u use that
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: wish u could feed ufw ddns instead of ip range
<sysadm> am at grub2 command line, how can i boot an iso
<landingonwater> mickster04: I think I will clean It. Its from 2007. one of the most hated designs. still struggling to get wireless back to life. but impressive 13" considering Its so old.
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: security is a whole other ball of wax for my moms machine.
<johnny77> Hello, I've been trying to set up a wireless network, but having a bit of trouble. Here is what I get what I run dhclient http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573728/  - Thank you.
<ex0a> sysadm: are you in the recovery console or just the grub command line (are you booted into your os or just into grub?)
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: right
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: first thought, allow from lan and then pptp into her lan but then you open up pptp
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: hey..on a different note, you ever use gnome shell?
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: no, i spend alot of time in server shell with just a virtualbox install of ubuntu
<landingonwater> Got a smooth Ubuntu running here. hardly ever need windows now. but.. some weird issues. like x server config. I write to the file, but when i reboot the settings are gone. also.. when I punch It admin passwprd when installling or upgrading, the alert window stays open and ask for password, even though Its already passed.
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: if ubuntu ever runs ableton live without a hitch i will make the full switch over
<landingonwater> well.. minor glitches. not important.
<drexl_> johnny77: i got that message I started using a static ip address instead
<ross> hello
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: she is running a really old cable modem... like 10 years old. it is wide open, and really, if her machine gets hacked it is really no loss. I have her set on a gmail with imap, so her mail is preserved. As for her pictures and docs, I made sure that everything goes into her ubuntu one folder.
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: by the way makes no sence to me cause it runs on osx and what little time i spent on an osx machine reminded me an awful lot of linux
<g_0_0>  !wireless | johnny77
<ubottu> johnny77: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mickster04> !hi | ross
<johnny77> drexl_: I've tried setting up a static. maybe I'm setting something wrong
<drexl_> johnny77: how are you connecting? there are so many ways in linux..
<mickster04> oh yeah i forgot abuot that
<mickster04> hello ross
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: loves my ubuntuone - not so much the client part
<drexl_> johnny77: can you get into the router to investigate settings
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: you mean ableton for music production etc.?
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: yea b4 i was saying that only reason i dont use just ubuntu
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: ah. I tried the demo on win before... had no idea what I was doing.
<jdmcclung> drexl_: I'm in a CLI trying to set up the wireless network
<drexl_> I use an arbitrary static ip address and subnet mask 255.255.240.0 and default gateway of 192.168.1.1
<landingonwater> mickster04: thanks for advice. at least I find It sporting to see how many kills I can get in UT before my GPU overheats. MAkes me a fast gamer :)
<drexl_> because that's what my router says
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: heard u can get it working with wine but with latency. then i also have komplete so if i throw that in the mix im sure would just bog way down
<gsp2009> geoffmcc: latency and that type of app don't go well together
<geoffmcc> gsp2009: i was same way but then one day it clicked and was all downhill from there -- but we getting off topic, better stop b4 we get asked to
<gsp2009> geoffmcc ;)
<drexl_> johnny77: I also use the dns server numbers from the router.
<drexl_> there are three of them
<tacomaster> im sorry in advance if this sounds dumb to some of you but im just not sure and cant find anything real detailed on it but do things like usb need modules i know how to configure then in the kernel
<MightOfTerm> Quick question, I'm having a bit of an issue with the restart/shutdown of my 10.10 laptop, I click restart/shutdown, and all it does is log me out of my current user, I have to hit restart/shutdown again for it to actually do so.
<johnny77> drexl_: I've tried setting up a static config in /etc/network/interfaces then restart the network with /etc/init.d/networking restart - is this right?
<xmovies> hello
<g_0_0> johnny77, that would be right yes
<xmovies> any freenas users ?
<drexl_> johnny77: O sorry I don't mess with those I let nm-connection-editor do all that work for me. or on my other system I use WICD
<g_0_0> johnny77, pastebin the result of  iwconfg
<mickster04> g_0_0: what the difference between what johnny did and sudo service networking restart
<gaelfx> I used a liveusb to resize one of my windows partitions with gparted, and gparted shows the correct size for the drive, but winsdows 7 still thinks it is 122GiB, instead of the 172GiB that it should be, anyone know how to fix this?
<Ahrotahntee> Is it possible to limit how much bandwidth a particular user is permitted to use?
<g_0_0> mickster04, nothing really, service runs the init script
<g_0_0> Ahrotahntee, yes
<MightOfTerm> I'm having a bit of an issue with the restart/shutdown of my 10.10 laptop, I click restart/shutdown, and all it does is log me out of my current user, I have to hit restart/shutdown again for it to actually do so. Is there any sort of configuration issue I could solve to fix this functionality?
<Pewt> hi, I need to install the graphical display (monitor) setup tool from ubuntu into lubuntu, but I don't know the deb package name, can you help me with its name?
<Ahrotahntee> g_0_0: is it a package I need to install to manage it, or an iptables thing?
<mr-john> hi
<mr-john> i cant execute php files, the server send me the file :\
<mr-john> can somebody help me?
<g_0_0> Ahrotahntee, see here --> http://lartc.org/howto/index.html
<Ahrotahntee> g_0_0: thank you kindly
<g_0_0> Ahrotahntee, you're welcome
<drexl_> mr-john: do you have these settings in your config? http://paste.ubuntu.com/573748/
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: not an answer to your question but u can resize partions in win7 from admin tools/computer managment/disk managment
<johnny77> g_0_0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573750/
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: no, that sounds like a pretty good answer to my question, thanks :D
<mr-john> yes
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: i mean now that u did it with linux and windows not recignising it may not allow you to in windows - but is worth a shot i guess
<drexl_> mr-john: did you check error logs?
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: no, windows recognizes it, it just doesn't seem to realize how big it is
<g_0_0> johnny77, you're connecting to a wireless router yes? has it got mac address filtering configured?  have you got the right password? can you see it if you do --> iwlist scan   ?
<drexl_> /path/apache2/logs/error.log
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: i mean recignise your change not the drive
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: gotcha. I'm gonna try to undo the growth of space and then redo it with the tool you told me about, thanks
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: ps right click the part u want and then choose shrink and on other choose expand. it not a slider like ubuntu install uses
<mr-john> drexl_: no errors
<mr-john> just gives me the php file in plain text for download
<mr-john> :\
<xmovies> anyone have time to talk about differences between freenas
<drexl_> mr-john: funny mines full of them..
<mickster04> mr-john: where is the file on your server
<mickster04> xmovies: that's not relly ubuntu realted help
<LeTronique_> hi can anyone help me, i got into a bit of a bind trying to fix my audio
<mr-john>  /var/www/web
<mr-john> sorry
<drexl_> does it say: PHP/5.3.4 configured anywhere in the log
<mr-john>  /var/www/vhosts/myvhost.com/web
<mickster04> mr-john: and what does your php config say about document root?
<mr-john> let me check
<mickster04> !ot | xmovies
<ubottu> xmovies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LeTronique_> um... hello?
<mickster04> LeTronique_: welcome
<LeTronique_> hey!
<LeTronique_> i need a bit of help with my audio
<mr-john> mickster04: php config file doesnt have DocumentRoot string
<g_0_0> mr-john did you install libapache2-mod-php5?
<mickster04> mr-john: well what about apache
<LeTronique_> huh?
<geoffmcc> !details | LeTronique_
<ubottu> LeTronique_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LeTronique_> ah okay
<LeTronique_> thanks
<LeTronique_> um
<mickster04> !enter | LeTronique_
<ubottu> LeTronique_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LeTronique_> I'm running Maverick Meerkat
<zombie_> I need some help with the my mp3 player linux can't see it
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bezao> anyone can recomend me a FREE good domain handler to run under ubuntu? like cpanel/plesk ?
<mickster04> bezao: that
<mickster04> 's off topic
<bezao> mickster04 where can i have that tip? :)
<mickster04> !ot > bezao
<ubottu> bezao, please see my private message
<bezao> thanks
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573752/
<mr-john> g_0_0: yes
<zombie_> Can I get some help http://paste.ubuntu.com/573752/
<jake_> Hi!  is there a way to install ubuntu on one partition while running ubuntu on another (ie, use my computer during the installation?)
<g_0_0> mr-john and you enabled it with a2enmod ?
<mickster04> zombie_: how about places>pendrive?
<zombie_> Huh?
<zombie_> What do you mean, sorry I'm new on linux
<mickster04> jake_: you can test it out first using the disk, and use it that way, then install at the same time but you can't boot off two installas at the same time
<Jordan_U> jake_: If you use the liveCD (the normal way to install Ubuntu) you can use the live system during install.
<mickster04> zombie_: panel at the top, places > pendrivenamehere
<jake_> okay, thanks huys
<jake_> guys
<LeTronique_> I'm completely new to ubuntu. At first, I couldn't hear any sound thru my headplone jack. So I tried removing ALSA and installing OSS... Bad Idea, so I tried reinstalling ALSA and pulseaudio but now I can only hear music thru my headphone and not my speakers. I also have no volume control.  I saw at some website to include my also scrip so here it is. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=98726213c47cddefe25cd0501c73b376cd166dc4
<alpha> os[alpha@tux, Linux 2.6.37-gentoo x86_64]
<openbees> zombie : go to places menu on ur top panel it should show ur mp3 palyer
<zombie_> I don't see anything for pendrive on the mp3 player
<Lasivian> any suggestions for an ubuntu "desktop publishing" program?
<drexl_> zombie_: mabey your usb_storage module isn't loaded type: modprobe usb_storage into the command prompt
<mickster04> zombie_: what do you see listed?
<mr-john> php_admin_flag engine off ??
<mickster04> Lasivian: take that offtopic
<Zike> Hi, I'm looking for an utility that monitors daemons and restart them if they are not running anymore, do you have any reocmmendation ?
<zombie_> All it shows Is my Flash Drive 8GB and a Dvd in the drive, nothing shows the mp3 player that is plugged in
<g_0_0> mr-john you did sudo a2enmod php5 ?
<deena> Hi
<mr-john> -bash: sudo: command not found
<mickster04> zombie_: you have an 8gb pen drive stuck in as well then
<deena> what is the use of txqueuelen in eth0 interface ?
<g_0_0> mr-john, did you restart the apache after installing php?
<zombie_> Yes
<zombie_> I have a flash drive that pops up
<mr-john> yes, i did all these stuff :\\
<mr-john> its very strange
<rww> mr-john: which version of Ubuntu are you using on that server?
<zombie_> I just need to know how I could get my mp3 player to work too
<Lasivian> mickster04: fair enough :)
<drexl_> zombie_: mabey your usb_storage module isn't loaded type: modprobe usb_storage into the command prompt
<mr-john> CentOS release 5.5 (Final)
<mr-john> :\
<zombie_> Nevermind
<mr-john> its a 1and1 hosting
<zombie_> It popped up
<rww> mr-john: then ask #centos?
<rww> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu help...
<mr-john> they doesnt know
<mr-john> doesnt answer
<LeTronique_> can no one help me?
<lwizardl> hi
<mr-john> but i think its a apache configuration or something
<mickster04> mr-john: well get ubuntu server then installlamp, then tell us it isn't working :p
<sanbor> hello guys
<johnny77> g_0_0: sorry for the delay - Yes I am connecting to a wireless router. It does have MAC Address filtering on, but I've already added the MAC Address of the computer and I've tried it when it's off. Password for what? Yes if I do a iwlist scan I can see it.
<lwizardl> anyone here work with nextel cell phones in linux ?
<ross> i have just bought a computer with meerket installed, what do I need to do to update to the latest patches and such?
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<KB1JWQ> !sound | LeTronique_
<ubottu> LeTronique_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ross> i want my computer to be up to date, what are the steps that i need to take?
<KB1JWQ> ross: sudo aptitude update, or run the package update manager.
<KB1JWQ> It should prompt you automatically though, ross.
<geoffmcc> ross: sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<mickster04> ross: system > adin> update manager
<mickster04> admin*
<KB1JWQ> ross: Who sells machines with Meerkat on them though?
<LeTronique_> i dont have a volume applet
<geoffmcc> or what mickster04 said... aparently i am very command line oriented
<Lasivian> ross: yeah, where did you get that? I want one :)
<sanbor> one question, I want to pass a password to a command as argument, so I want to know if there's any chance to do os.system("prpgram "+"argeumtns") and avoid to see that arguments with ps -fe
<mickster04> geoffmcc: aptitude might not be installed? aot-get will be though
<ross> lasivian: from system76
<ross> system76 makes them
<sanbor> it's an script in python
<Lasivian> ross: thanks
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<gaelfx> geoffmcc: thanks man, it figures only linux folk would know that there's a semi-decent partitioning tool in windows
<ross> lasivian: you're welcome, the pangolin performance is an amazing machine
<ross> lasivian: i just got it today and I am loving it
<openbees> leTronique: right click on panel where u wanna add sound applet the add the indiacator applet
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: np. i was excited when that feature got added cause used to have to use things like partition magic
<geoffmcc> mickster04: your right, my bad
<ross> besides the sudo apt-get update and upgrade, is there anything that I can do to get the latest programs and such?
<geoffmcc> ross: system > adin> update manager
<LeTronique_> i guess not then....
<mathbrain> i need help on a math problemmmm
<mickster04> ross: sudo apt-get update/upgrade does the same as the update manager
<mickster04> mathbrain: offtopic then
<mathbrain> what?
<geoffmcc> LeTronique_: maybe your usb device is set to be the default right now?
<mathbrain> I NEED HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<mathbrain> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<FloodBot3> mathbrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geoffmcc> !details | mathbrain
<ubottu> mathbrain: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geoffmcc> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mathbrain> Shift the function f(x) = x^2-x+2
<mathbrain> i. Shift f(x) to the right 2 units, what is the function now?
<mickster04> !ot | mathbrain
<ubottu> mathbrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mathbrain> nonono
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<mathbrain> hello -_______-
<mathbrain> this
<mathbrain> is
<mathbrain> so
<mathbrain> boring
<FloodBot3> mathbrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mathbrain> lol
<mathbrain> a
<mathbrain> a
<mathbrain> aaa
<mathbrain> a
<FloodBot3> mathbrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mathbrain> a
<mickster04> plut0: is there not a default on on the grub site you can copy?
<mathbrain> .
<mathbrain> .
<mickster04> is omeone gonna kick mathbrain
<mathbrain> .
<mathbrain> .
<mathbrain> .
<FloodBot3> mathbrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> mathbrain: Are you done?
<geoffmcc> please stop - what is the point in disrupting chanel
<danny_> i need help with ubuntu 10.10, i have been trying for a week to get games to run properly. now my question is i have installed wine and winetricks, but the games i do run are laggy for example Steam: Half Life 2
<geoffmcc> can someone kick him
<plut0> mickster04: i'm not that great with grub2 configs
<mickster04> thanks pici
<mickster04> plut0: well why do you need to be to copy paste?
<drexl_> isn't the command update-grub?
<plut0> mickster04: im using lvm and encryption so not sure what it should look like
<ClankBot> CLANK IN
<plut0> mickster04: what am i copying?
<mickster04> plut0: did you try running sudo update-grub?
<mickster04> plut0: wait are you using grub2?
<plut0> mickster04: yes grub2
<ross> is it ok if I install windows on a linux machine?
<drexl_> update-grub
<mickster04> plut0: then you don't write grub.cfg do you?
<mickster04> ross: yes
<mickster04> !dualboot | ross
<ubottu> ross: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ma5t3rw1tt> Anyone here use conky??
<plut0> drexl_: won't help me generate a grub.cfg with the error i'm getting
<plut0> mickster04: i'm not familiar with grub2 configs
<ross> mickster04: thank you
<mickster04> plut0: you don't touch that file
<mickster04> ross kk
<WirelessNot> Help: internet/wireless stopped working
<plut0> mickster04: grub.cfg exists but its missing a lot of stuff
<moonbeam> hi earlier today i was having problems with qutecsound/csound in ubuntu 10.10
<mickster04> plut0: you edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<geoffmcc> ma5t3rw1tt: not saying dont ask here, but there is tons of info on conky on forums
<WirelessNot> Help: help internet stopped working
<moonbeam> i updated the kernel to low latency kernel for 11.04 as suggested
<moonbeam> it didnt make a difference
<plut0> mickster04: doesn't help because i'm getting an error
<WirelessNot> Can someone please help help me with internet problem.
<moonbeam> playing back csd files is replete qith click and staggered sounds
<mickster04> plut0: and what's the error again?
<moonbeam> let alone making my own files
<plut0>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'
<mickster04> !patience | WirelessNot
<ma5t3rw1tt> geoffmcc: My question is super simple, for some reason when I save a file, I have little squares at the end of my txt file
<ubottu> WirelessNot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<geoffmcc> !details | WirelessNot
<ubottu> WirelessNot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WirelessNot> Internet stopped working, no wireless
<mickster04> plut0: and have you edited your grub file at all? (not grub.cfg
<moonbeam> i have been using csound on mac for a while and it worked perfectly out of the box
<mickster04> )
<mickster04> WirelessNot: well turn your router back on
<moonbeam> i would like to be able to use it on linux and throw out my mac
<moonbeam> can anyone help
<plut0> mickster04: what grub file are you referring to?
<geoffmcc> ma5t3rw1tt: im not good with conky help. was just letting u know forums filled with the topic. ask again but dont refernce me... sorry for confusion
<mickster04> plut0 /etc/default/grub
<ma5t3rw1tt> geoffmcc: Its all good, I'll search forums as well
<WirelessNot> micker04: which router? i have a laptop. my internet on other computers works.
<mickster04> WirelessNot: you haven't told us anything useful so far
<geoffmcc> ma5t3rw1tt: def ask here. in no way was i trying to refer you off, just to be clear.
<geoffmcc> !details | WirelessNot
<ubottu> WirelessNot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WirelessNot> mickster04: the wireless icon has red exclamation mark.
<moonbeam> oh im on an asus eee pc 1015 pem with 2 gig ram
<WirelessNot> miskter04: it was working fine 45 minutes ago.
<plut0> mickster04: no i haven't
<ma5t3rw1tt> geoffmcc: Yeah I know
<mickster04> WirelessNot: well how do you get internet?
<geoffmcc> ma5t3rw1tt: :-)
<ma5t3rw1tt> Anyone here use conky on a daily basis?
<mickster04> WirelessNot: and when you mouse-over the icon, what does the pop up say
<WirelessNot> miskter04: wireless. from other home.
<moonbeam> and sound works dine on 10.10 otherwise
<moonbeam> and one more q
<WirelessNot> misketer04: No Network Connection
<mickster04> WirelessNot: and when you clikc on it can you see the wireless network?
<moonbeam> would the new kernel somehow interfere with me conneting to internet
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<WirelessNot> mickster04: device not ready
<WirelessNot> no list of wireless connections.
<moonbeam> i cannot connect to internet when connected to newer kernel
<mickster04> WirelessNot: well then your wireless is turned off
<WirelessNot> miskter04: My device is not working now, i restarted several times.
<WirelessNot> mickster04: how can i turn my wireless on?
<mickster04> WirelessNot: do you have a wireless button on your laptop, it may be a fn key or a physical button
<cole> does anyone know of a graphical commandline based web browser
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: new kern could def be the problem. did u manually compile or did it get pushed threw an update?
<WirelessNot> mikster04: yes but it does not work. I have a button next to the power button. It is blue always.
<geoffmcc> cole: linx
<moonbeam> through abogani ppa
<mickster04> cole: that makes no sense
<moonbeam> but i am now on the 36 one
<shashi859> cone: lynx
<geoffmcc> sorry lybnx
<mickster04> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deena> Hi
<geoffmcc> cone: lynx cant type anymore -- need a break
<deena> is there any tool in linux to check the healthy of cable ?
<moonbeam> i am on the newest one for 10,10 whatever that is i think ending  in .36
<moonbeam> but anyway it doesnt amtter the kernel
<moonbeam> csound is not working correctly
<mickster04> WirelessNot: what does ifconfig in the terminal output?
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: mew kernel from update or manual compile?
<moonbeam> like i said i have no problem in audactiy or with other programs
<mickster04> deena: define health of cable?
<moonbeam> il stay away from newer kernel
<moonbeam> how do i unstall that one
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<moonbeam> just do apt-get remove
<moonbeam> ?
<deena> whether my cable is faulty or not...
<WirelessNot> mickster04: i am on a different computer. I have to type all that. hold on
<moonbeam> and what do i do about sound issue
<mickster04> plut0: so you can't boot into the ubuntu install already there?
<cole> heres my problem i need to access my router from accross state lines and ill im getiing so some text giberish when i try and connect to the router from my media-server that is across state lines
<plut0> mickster04: i'm in the livecd right now
<mickster04> WirelessNot: just 'ifconfig'
<mickster04> plut0: follow the grub instructions on how to repair grub after a windows install
<mickster04> !grub | plut0
<ubottu> plut0: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<geoffmcc> cole: router webpage may be to complex for lynx
<deena> if the cable is defective, is there anyway check from OS level ?
<plut0> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mickster04> deena: what cable?
<cole> thats what i was thinking it spits out a bunch of java script..is there anythingi cant do tonight till i make it back to charleston tomorrow and straighten it out
<geoffmcc> cole: can you shell into a box that is connected to the router?
<deena> ethernet cable
<WirelessNot> mickster04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573758/
<cole> yeah
<mickster04> cole: a text based graphical browser, that makes no sense
<mickster04> deena: just ping something on the other end
<DouglasK> What (if any) types of auto ipv6 config does Ubuntu support? eg, DHCPv6, SLAAC, RDNSS?
<geoffmcc> cole: first thing comes to mind setup pptp to allow access to local network, connect and access threw usual local address
<mickster04> WirelessNot: yeah your wireless device is turned off, check the bios
<cole> well i was looking at something that looked like it had some somesort of xserver
<mickster04> cole: so why not just run a normal browser?
<deena> see i am taking system from remotely i am not in the position to do visually inspect the cable... it is in DMZ so ping not possible
<cole> cause i dont have remote access enabled to the router
<geoffmcc> mickster04: router prob turned off for remote assistence
<geoffmcc> access
<plut0> mickster04: thanks for the links but neither address the error i'm experiencing
<moonbeam> in the csound irc no one has been able to help
<moonbeam> this is really frustratig
<cole> will pptp work with 2 linux machine
<cole> ?
<billy_ran_away> Can anyone tell me how to make a user account for a daemon?  Specifically the sabnzbdplus daemon?  It runs fine as root, and even my regular user account, but as sabnzbd (my first attempt) it can't open the port.  And yea, there are no other sabnzbdplus processes running...
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<WirelessNot> mickster04: right now i can not those options in bios
<WirelessNot> mickster04: see
<mickster04> gepltry running the grub fox for after a windows install
<mickster04> plut0: try running the grub fox for after a windows install
<mickster04> cole: is it ubuntu to ubunutu?
<mickster04> WirelessNot: uhm then i have no idea, but your hardware is turnewd off
<mickster04> WirelessNot: is all i can summise
<sysadm> I LOVE GRUB
<sysadm> :P
<mickster04> sysadm: me too
<cole> yeah
<WirelessNot> Need help: my network hardware is turned off, internet not wokrking
<moonbeam> geoffmcc, are you still there?
<johnnytx> how do we constraint a user1 in /etc/sudoers for the box to ask user1`s a password when user1 executes /bin/cp ?????
<plut0> mickster04: correct me if i'm wrong but that guide is for grub1 not grub2
<sysadm> mickster04, just installed a server with nothing but a linux kernel and grub
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: yes. prob will work however not sure how to do as i only connected from remote windows to ubuntu --- sounded like mickster04 may have an answer
<rondon> any idea why i get no signal when trying to install 10.04.2-desktop? i get a weird icon that looks like a keyboard and a person icon then no signal.
<moonbeam> ok thanks geoffmcc
<mickster04> cole: try running firefox in the remote terminal, you may get automaticaaly get it on your screen thru x-forwarding
<moonbeam> ill wait
<WirelessNot> Need help: my network hardware is turned off, internet not wokrking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573758/
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient may help
<nimbiotics> is there a "noisier" channel for sqlite than #sqlite?
<ahylianhuman> Hey guys, I'm stuck in a tty session
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: oh wait, that gui and your on a shell huh
<moonbeam> yes
<WirelessNot> Need help: my network hardware is turned off, internet not wokrking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573758/
<ahylianhuman> I need help with recovering from an Intel DPMS screenlockup without killing X
<gaelfx> ahylianhuman: did you try ctl+alt+f7?
<ahylianhuman> that does't kill X, does it?
<moonbeam> i dont have a prob with connectin gto internet now
<mickster04> cole, try just running firefox in the remote session
<moonbeam> as long as im not in new kernel
<gaelfx> ahylianhuman: what is a DPMS screen lockup?
<Magizian> Question, what's the command to make it so users don't have to be invited to the room?
<moonbeam> newest real time low latency kernel
<ahylianhuman> basically, a certain DPMS command is causing my screen to lockup
<moonbeam> i really just want to get csound up and running
<ahylianhuman> well, X more specifically
<mickster04> Magizian: THAT'S NOT UBUNTU HELP
<moonbeam> and the prob with sound is just strange
<mickster04> Magizian: sorry about the caps lock
<moonbeam> same exact files work great in my mac
<WirelessNot> cole: are you setting up remote connection, i have experience.
<moonbeam> and i have no other sound issues with ubuntu 10.10
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: maybe http://www.ehow.com/how_2284708_secure-shell-ssh-as-vpn.html will work
<moonbeam> audacity s far has run fine
<Magizian> fuck ubuntu.. it's slow, WMHT OS Zx86!
<gaelfx> ahylianhuman: well, you probably need someone else's advice then
<karabaja4> hi, does someone have rtorrent configured like this: check for downloaded data with schedule, if data isn't there remove the torrent. (is this possible?)
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: sorry wrong person i think
<gsp2009> wow.. that is an interesting advertising campaing.
<moonbeam> i think so
<moonbeam> lol
<moonbeam> no prpb
<moonbeam> i think you want wirelessnot
<geoffmcc> cole: http://www.ehow.com/how_2284708_secure-shell-ssh-as-vpn.html  maybe will work
<XX> I get the message that package kubuntu-desktop is not available but referred to by another package
<Jasonn> What is a useful program that i could install on my linux server?
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: you did reference me, did u need something
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: that were i got confused
<moonbeam> yes i said i have a prob with csound
<moonbeam> no other prob with sound
<moonbeam> and i really dont know how to solve it
<moonbeam> i said i installed newest real time low latency kernel as suggested by someone here
<moonbeam> it didnt fix prob
<moonbeam> im not on that kernel now
<jbwiv___> at some point i installed a 3.6 pre version of firefox on my machine. How can I restore it to the default firefox browser that comes with Maverick (which I'm running)?
<Starminn> moonbeam: Try to keep it all on one line please. :) Thank you.
<rshackleCran> hello, I am using gedit with the console and python interpreter plugin, how can i switch from editing to the console plugin without the mouse?
<moonbeam> ok
<Guest61741> I get the message that package kubuntu-desktop is not available but referred to by another package
<geoffmcc> moonbeam: im not fam with it but was doing some reading here http://csound.1045644.n5.nabble.com/Lua-and-csound-on-Ubuntu-td2740150.html
<WirelessNot> who called me?
<geoffmcc>  moonbeam: not sure if any of that info will help u as i dont think u getting any errors
<Jasonn> Guest61741: what package?
<WirelessNot> Need help: my network hardware is turned off, internet not wokrking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573758/
<Guest61741> Jasonn: It doesn't mention.
<Jasonn> Guest61741: what package are you trying to install?
<Starminn> jbwiv___: Install the new one and kill the old one? OR try looking in Tools or PReferences for an update option.
<WirelessNot> starminn: Need help: my network hardware is turned off, internet not wokrking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573758/
<Guest61741> Jasonn: kubuntu-desktop
<Photocopy> Hi.
<Starminn> WirelessNot: Who said I could help? Lol. I don't know anything about Internet, sorry.
<moonbeam> so the csound files playback with clicks and clacks and hiss. i dont have this issue with any other program. i am ona new asus ee pc 1015pem 2g ram. these same files playback fine on mac version of csound - 0n a 6 year old mac to boot. so what do i do. i have no isues with audacity or the built in recorder.
<Photocopy> Last time I was in here I was trying to solve a problem with vlc and other video players display outputs having suddenly started to display green lines all over video output. Someone suggested updating my driver from the xorg-edgers ppa but i didn't do it
<Photocopy> now I want to do it
<moonbeam> i have no toher clicking or hissing sound issues at all
<Photocopy> because nothing else I tried first worked
<Jasonn> Guest61741: my recommendation is just install ubuntu-desktop since kubuntu-desktop is probably not in the ubuntu repos. Otherwise, you can just reinstall kubuntu
<Photocopy> lspci|grep VGA results in: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Guest61741> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<Photocopy> can anyone help me out with figuring out what I do?
<Guest61741> This mentions that it is right there : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<Jasonn> !link
<gaelfx> Photocopy: there's your problem right there, you're using ATI
<rshackleCran> Where would I go to ask a gnome specific question, namely gedit. Do they have an IRC channel?
<Jasonn> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<WirelessNot> Need help: my network hardware is turned off, internet not wokrking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573758/
<zombie_> Hello, I need help once again
<Photocopy> gaelfx; nothing can be done. i'm not here to have my computer's parts judged or frowned upon, I'm just looking for some guidance
<mickster04> Redmono: #gnoem maybe
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: what is the wireless card provider again
<zombie_> My mail icon in the top right task bar is gone, how do I get it back??
<gaelfx> Photocopy: well, if you're wanting to install a PPA, first you need to find it. Have you done that yet?
<mickster04> !panel | zombie_
<Jasonn> Guest61741: did you install the "other required packages" section?
<mickster04> !panels | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<WirelessNot> geofffmcc: hold on.
<Jasonn> mickster04: how do i get the ubottu commands?
<Photocopy> gaelfx; all I know is that it's called xorg-edgers but there seem to be multiple versions of this ppa floating around for different reasons and I can't figure out what I'm supposed to do
<drc> rshackleCran: #gedit on irc.gnome.org
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: when i run system test, it said Nvidia
<Guest61741> Jasonn: My system agrees with what it says so I don't need to.
<Starminn> zombie_: sudo apt-get install indicator-messages //// maybe? Not sure
<gaelfx> Photocopy: my advice is select the simplest one, the one that changes the fewest possible packages
<mickster04> !bot | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zombie_> Okay cool man
<zombie_> that did it
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, I have a Radeon HD 5770, both the open source and proprietary
<Jasonn> Guest61741: did you try uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Starminn> zombie_: Which one did you try?
<rshackleCran> drc, Thank you :-)
<Jasonn> mickster04: thank you
<Photocopy> gaelfx: i have no idea what packages from it I am supposed to install.
<gaelfx> Photocopy: in general, PPAs are not the safest thing in the world, but you can minimize any damage they might do by selecting the one that changes thew fewest things
<zombie_>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  That fixed it
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: pastebin lspci -v | less
<drc> rshackleCran: but maybe some one here can answer your question if you'd ask
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: hold, i will have to copy from the other computer. transfer
<Photocopy> gaelfx; great. I need very specific advice describing which packages are correct for my video hardware in question so general advice is only going to get me so far
 * Jasonn pokes Guest61741
<Starminn> zombie_: Gotcha. Yeah, that just completely resets everything. The one I gave is for the mail icon in particular. Either will work
<rshackleCran> drc, I did ask its an obscure question though. All I want to know is what is the keyboard shortcut for switching between the console plugin and the editor for gedit
<Guest61741> Jasonn: yeah?
<Photocopy> gaelfx: no offense intended, I'm looking for someone with the same or similar video hardware who has experience with this ppa
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<Jasonn> Guest61741: did you try uninstalling ubuntu-desktop first?
<gaelfx> Photocopy: talk to rshackleCran then
<drc> rshackleCran: obscure is right...I have no idea
<keyns> 12 milion OO
<rshackleCran> drc, :P
<zombie_> I have another question
<rshackleCran> drc, thanks for pointing me in the right direction though.
<rshackleCran> zombie_, Just ask :-)
<Jasonn> !help | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jasonn> :)
<zombie_> I'll use paste so I don't use too many lines
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: how different is your card than mine?
<Jasonn> !pastebin | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jasonn> zombie_: e.e. i just learned how to use the bot so..
<keyns> if I install ubuntu on my laptop it will automatically read the hardware
<keyns> ?
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, What card do you have?
<keyns> it can recognize my hardware or where  Ifind drivers?
<johnny77> I'm having a hard time setting up a wireless network. iwlist scan shows it, I've connected to it before can't get DHCP to give me a lease or correctly set up a static IP. Can anyone help.
<geoffmcc> keyns: most things will just work. but you may run into problems with wifi card
<Starminn> !botabuse > Jasonn (you're not abusing it or anything, but I thought this would be informative and helpful)
<ubottu> Jasonn, please see my private message
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Jasonn> Starminn: sorry about that
<keyns> ok thanks geoffmcc
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: I can't really comprehend what I need to install from the xorg-edgers ppa...
<geoffmcc> keyns: do u know what kind wifi card u have?
<cole> basically i just need to access port forwarding on my router which im not sure can been done unless i can install the minumal gui and loging using vnc, is there a way toconfigure vnc remotely?
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, What are you trying do do? Just get a driver installed?
<Jasonn> cole: for security reasons - no
<Starminn> Jasonn: Nope, no problems man lol. You just said you were new with the bot and I forget commands too so whenever I'm unsure on a command I try to run /msg ubottu !<command> as it's really helpful. Just trying to help out a fellow ubottu'er.
<Jasonn> Starminn: how long have you been here?
<gaelfx> Starminn: actually, when you message it directly, you don't need the !
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: Video output in every video player program went from working fine one day to outputting a ton of weird green lines and stuff, and when i came to ask for help a few weeks ago I was told about this ppa but decided to wait and see if it would fix itself
<plut0> my grub.cfg got wiped out, trying to recreate it in the livecd using grub-mkconfig and i get the error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'root'"
<Starminn> Jasonn: *shrug* Lemme grep my logs and I'll let you know.
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: someone figured this could fix it.
<Jordan_U> plut0: Follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide .
<Jasonn> Starminn: haha, with this much traffic, i can expect an answer by next year ;)
<WirelessNot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573766/
<geoffmcc> cole: did u see my prev link or did u miss it or it not work -- http://www.ehow.com/how_2284708_secure-shell-ssh-as-vpn.html
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, hmmm... did this start happening after an update?
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573766/
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: it might have, my update manager updates almost daily so... I have no idea.
<DouglasK> What (if any) types of auto ipv6 config does Ubuntu support? eg, DHCPv6, SLAAC, RDNSS?  I've got my router playing nice with the tunnel, it can ping ipv6.
<coz_> DouglasK,   does this help?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/aiccu.1.html
<Starminn> Jasonn: I've been here a month. I just kinda lurk in my spare time and help out when the usualy "gods" of this channel aren't here. (Yeah, it gets busy. But by the way for small talk (because it gets so busy in here) we try to keep it in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot:  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. // lemme do some lookin
<DouglasK> coz_ I think it does, thanks!
<zombie_> Heres my Question  http://paste.ubuntu.com/573768/
<coz_> DouglasK,   if not just google  "ubuntu auto ipv6
<Jasonn> Starminn: dont ya wanna use the ubottu command for that ;)
<banker247> whats a good / easy way to share photos with ubuntu? i notice it doesn't work too well with photobucket any other easy optoins?
<Jasonn> banker247: with the world, or between computers?
<mickster04> plut0: you need to just reinstall grub, that will fix it
<coz_> banker247,   mm  via  flickr maybe?
<coz_> banker247,  not sure what you want
<Starminn> Jasonn: It's so impersonal and the !ot call just makes the channel scroll faster.
<banker247> well went on a family trip and want to share it with 5 or 6 people
<banker247> but i'd like to eventually be able to publish albums for access to my family
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: oops didnt copy whole line in case u wanna look too -- its a  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573768/
<gaelfx> banker247: that sounds like a real good job for flickr
<coz_> banker247,  well flickr offers free account and if on gnome  you can install frogr  which is a flcker desktop application
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, Your card is an older ATI card, im not going to lie to you they were a bitch and still probably are. I would first try to boot up with an older kernel that worked, then from there if that does not work reinstall the video drivers
<coz_> banker247,  if on kde  kflickr
<banker247> ahh so i was using photobucket and it doesn't seem to work that good with ubuntu.. flickr is the solution?
<Jasonn> banker247: are they computer savvy? if not, i would say imageshack - if they are, try something like an ftp server, if its local, maybe a samba share?
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: I don't know how to boot with an older kernel that worked or if that was updated or anything
<DouglasK> coz_: looks like I'll need to reconfigure to use sixxs.net instead of tunnelbroker.net if I'm to use aiccu, yes?
<coz_> banker247,  I just started using flickr  ..its fast ,,,easy  and not bad to deal with
<gaelfx> banker247: either that or you can use Picasa, if you really wanna
<pnk|aftershave> scrim 5v5 pm me
<coz_> DouglasK,  oh ok,,, I am probably the biggest "doof"  with any type of networking  :)
<pnk|aftershave> scrim 5v5 pm me
<pnk|aftershave> scrim 5v5 pm me
<banker247> whats the desktop app for flickr that any good?
<zombie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573768/  Heres what I'm asking
<coz_> banker247,   I use   frogr   here
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, Simplest way would be to reboot and select one of the older versions at the grub boot screen.
<banker247> does picaasa work well with ubuntu?
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, This also might be a problem that is better suited for the forums.
<coz_> banker247,  it looks somewhat simple but a few minutes and you will get the hang of it,,, it also uploads  mulitple photos and descriptions  at one time
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: my laptop doesn't display grub on startup... it just launches straight into ubuntu
<Photocopy> rshackleCran: can I force it to show grub's menu?
<gaelfx> Photocopy: hold shift while booting to get grub menu
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: u still here
<Jasonn> zombie_: dont know of anything
<coz_> banker247,  if you install   frogr it shows up in the graphics  menu  as  flickr Remote Organizer
<Photocopy> thanks gaelfx. rshackleCran: i'll try booting with an older version then, if I can make that work
<DasEi> gaelfx: left ctrl it is for grub 2
<zombie_> No themes or anything?
<Exploiter> HI, GUYS, looking for tools like SENDBLASTER ( mass email sender ) for ubuntu, any suggestion or idea??
<Photocopy> gaelfx: i saw DasEi's message too. will try both
<coz_> banker247,  go to flickr  and create an account..you can always delete it any time
<banker247> coz_,  flickr vs picasa?
<Photocopy> be right back..
<gaelfx> DasEi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Exploiter> :|
<coz_> banker247,  flickr
<Exploiter> HI, GUYS, looking for tools like SENDBLASTER ( mass email sender ) for ubuntu, any suggestion or idea??
<rshackleCran> Photocopy, alright
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: yes
<coz_> banker247,  I really dont like picassa  unless you want an onboard photo viewing application
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: someone said do this: rfkill list
<Starminn> zombie_: The closest thing to that is the Compiz "Window Preview" effect, but there is no (to my knowledge) any application for switching between windows in the style.
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469799
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: start at zuperman1 post
<coz_> banker247,   I prefer other applications for photo image viewers  over picasa  but for flickr ,, frogr is the way to go  or upload directly to flickr
<zombie_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCgEPihr0NE  I want something like that
<Starminn> zombie_: However, if you use Avant Window Manager (a dock) and maybe some other ones, you can get a list (like in the second or third preview on the MS page) to choose between the windows of an app
<banker247> coz_,  do people need flickr accounts to view your albums
<Jasonn> banker247: no
<coz_> banker247,   no   they just need the address
<Starminn> zombie_: Yep, that would be a dock
<zombie_> YEAH!
<banker247> same with picasa?
<zombie_> A dock
<coz_> zombie_,   which part of that video did you wa nt to recreate?
<zombie_> how do I get a dock
<coz_> zombie_,   that looks like cairo dock
<coz_> zombie_,    sudo apt-get install cairo-dock  cairo-dock-plug-ins  I believe  or you can use the weekly bzr PPA
<coz_> banker247,  on flickr make sure you set the account for public or private viewing... if private only the people you want to view it can view it
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: aver-wmi...   no such device
<zombie_> thanks
<triplebaby> how can I tell if I installed skype?
<Starminn> zombie_: just open the Ubuntu Software Center and search for "dock"
<coz_> zombie_,  if you want the PPA let me know   I would also open synaptic package manager  and search for cairo dock to make sure you install all of the necessary packages for it
<Starminn> coz_: Why always the Terminal path?
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: typo or did u run modprobe acer-wmi
<Starminn> coz_: GUIs should go first
<coz_> Starminn,  sorry   which are you speaking of?
<zombie_> How would I load windows xp in this?
<zombie_> I seen in the video he loaded windows xp out of his linux dock
<Starminn> coz_: Zombie's thing. The dock. People always go for Terminal installs and never Software Center.
<coz_> zombie_,  via  virtual box  I would assume
<Starminn> !vb | zombie_
<zombie_> I would need more then 20 gbs ehh
<coz_> Starminn,  ah ok... well  I always push the bzr version since it installs a few experimental plugins as well as being much more up to date
<neiz_> zombie_: you could set up XP with less than 20GB of space
<Starminn> !virtualbox > zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_, please see my private message
<DasEi> !virual | zombie_
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: yes twice, now i can not even do  "sudo modeprobe -v ath5k"   i removed and i can't recover
<triplebaby> what's this mean? --> Selecting previously deselected package skype.  ---does that mean it is a reinstall? or wot?
<coz_> banker247,  I have my account set to public  http://www.flickr.com/photos/coz_
<coz_> banker247,  with that link you should be able to view the images
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: i can do sudo modprobe -c ath5k.   but still no acer-wmi
<coz_> banker247,  if that were set to private I believe you can send the link privately but not sure you will have to read about that part of it
<geoffmcc> what if do the two modprobes without the acer one... but im looking for other references to this card in meantime
<wan> 555
<wan> ...
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: what kernel r u using
<WirelessNot> ubuntu 10.10 idk which kernel.
<coz_> WirelessNot,  in terminal  uname -r
<Starminn> WirelessNot: uname -a
<coz_> -a
<Starminn> No, coz_ you were right
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: 2.6.35-25
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: from what i see sofar should work. and now i think of it didnt u say it works in xubuntu or something and not kubuntu
<Exploiter> Turn my mic up louder I got to say something
<Exploiter> Light weights step to the side when we come in
<Exploiter> Feel it in your chest the syllables get pumping
<Exploiter> People on the street they panic and start running
<Exploiter> Words on loose leaf sheet complete coming
<Exploiter> I jump in my mind and summon the rhyme, I'm dumping
<FloodBot1> Exploiter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombie_> Is there any free software on ubuntu like adobe photo shop cs3?  and I'm not talking about gimp 2
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: also see refernces to madwifi working with your card
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: i only use ubuntu: it was working 2 hours ago.
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: based on your pastebin Kernel driver in use: ath5k
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: Kernel modules: ath5k
<Ironwind25> #ubuntu-qc
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: the fast it was working 2 hours says what?
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: fast*
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: i dont know how but now that we know the card and driver that should be working maybe someone here can tell you how to reinstall
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: either something got mucked in kernel or card died
<gaelfx> WirelessNot: you are, I assume, having wireless issues?
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: did u download the latest kernel today or otherday when came out?
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: i might have download update yesterday but not today/
<zombie_> ?
<geoffmcc> gaelfx: yea here his pastebin -- wifi at end http://paste.ubuntu.com/573766/
<gaelfx> WirelessNot: have you tried installing the backports compat wireless package from synaptic?
<geoffmcc> just noticed Capabilities: <access denied>
<ki__> Hi. I want to put my screen to my webcam output
<ki__> is that possible?
<the20yr> Is there a way to make a USB stick drive from ubuntu?
<WirelessNot> geolfx: my internet was working fine 2 hours ago. so i did not particularly download backports copact wireless package from synaptic.
<geoffmcc> ki__: im not reading what your writing, can u elaberate
<ki__> geoffmcc: I am in a video chat. People on windows are able to set the output of their webcam to their desktop or to a window. I want to do this.
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: I fixed it, thanks to someone from #ubuntu-server
<WirelessNot> geelfx: my problem was fixed,
<the20yr> anyone?
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: if not hard can u say what was done?
<geoffmcc> ki__: sorry, not sure
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573774/
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: of course when im not on both to see it on my own, lol
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: ty
<WirelessNot> gaelfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573774/ FIXED
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: makes sence that why was saying Capabilities: <access denied>
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: and you have to restart ofcource.
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: thank you very much for you effort.
<WirelessNot> geoffmcc: we both learned something today.
<geoffmcc> WirelessNot: im sure it will come up again too.. so although took us a while can help someone else in  flash
<WirelessNot> well bye.
<olskolirc> where are my gaim logs kept please so that i can view past history ims
<Taymon> Hi. I'm having some sound problems.
<olskolirc> what distro Taymon
<Taymon> Ubuntu 10.10, on a Dell Studio 14. I'll elaborate.
<Fluttershy> I'm assuming by gaim you mean pidgin
<olskolirc> yes Fluttershy
<Taymon> My sound system has essentially vanished; the icon is gone from the GNOME indicator widget, and opening the configuration dialog just gives me "Waiting for sound system to respond".
<Fluttershy> is there not a .pidgin folder?
<Fluttershy> in your home folder, I mean
<Fluttershy> I don't use it but that's where I'd look
<olskolirc> no Fluttershy
<coz_> make sure you hit  ctrl+h  to show hidden folders in home
<Taymon> I did the troubleshooting on the site and it looks like I don't have the ALSA drivers installed, so I downloaded the source.
<Fluttershy> sorry, it's .purple
<Fluttershy> should be ~/.purple/logs
<Taymon> However, when I try to compile, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573776/
<Taymon> (This is just the last part of the output of make.)
<Taymon> Does anyone know why this is happening?
<zimie> hi I am trying to setup a transparent squid proxy server with ubuntu 10.10, So what so i do??
<bisu[Shield]> can anyone make sense of this: I am on a x64 machine. I ran mysql --version and got error: mysql: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.16: undefined symbol: yaSSL_connect.  any suggestions?
<asdf> how do i get ufw to log to syslog? i'm running 0.30.0-2
<asdf> g0nz0|Boston: hola! ita ? :)
<Taymon> My sound system's gone. I think I'm missing the ALSA drivers. When I try to compile them from source, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573776/
<Lando-SpacePimp> How is the "the Official" support channel?
<Lando-SpacePimp> What makes it official?
<coz_> Taymon,   ah you need to compile with specific cards as I recall   but you should probably check in #alsa or #pulseaudio channels
<shcherbak> Lando-SpacePimp: What, um... Topic?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Topic 	Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to abort a running program in the terminal other than closing the window?
<mickster04> EmuAlert: ctrl+c
<Lando-SpacePimp> EmuAlert: Turning off the computer
<eskpados-insxne> hellow
<EmuAlert> I think I'll go with ctrl+c most of the time, thanks
<mickster04> Lando-SpacePimp: that and we only have one #
<mickster04> hollow
<zimie> i need some help to setup a transparent proxy server
<mickster04> zimie: squid?
<zimie> yea
<Lando-SpacePimp> So is the the official ubuntu support channel on freenode
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: Youcan use kill PID or killall Progarm Name
<Lando-SpacePimp> Or in all of the universe?
<mickster04> zimie: well what's the problem?
<zimie> my client cant access the internet
<mickster04> Lando-SpacePimp: you can do irc.ubuntu.com but that is basically the same thing
<zimie> i add the iptables rule
<mickster04> zimie: well that'll be config settings
<Lando-SpacePimp> Okay
<Lando-SpacePimp> Thanks
<Lando-SpacePimp> Good bye
<zimie> squid config?
 * mickster04 thinks lando will be back
<mickster04> zimie: prossibly, but this is actually a squid problem. not ubuntu, you should find squid related help :/ sorry
<zimie> ok
<EmuAlert> Is there generally no difference between single and double quotes when typing a string in the terminal?
<coz_> EmuAlert,   which string?
<EmuAlert> Well I'm just doing some stuff with find, and a handful of other commands say that you can use either
<coz_> EmuAlert,  ah ok,, well... if it works  it works ...yes?
<EmuAlert> I know they're not 100% interchangeable, but I think that "./my folder" usually equals './my folder'
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: try: echo "$hello" and echo '$hello'
<EmuAlert> Ah, not with everything
<EmuAlert> Single quotes are more often used in the terminal, right?
<Taymon> There appears to be no one in #alsa or #pulseaudio. Is there anywhere else to ask about my ALSA compile error?
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: Hm, used to pass string 'literaly'
<Taymon> Are there any known issues with the latest Linux headers?
<zazzy> journaling fail... my ubuntu is broken :-(
<maukarus> ok xchats transpearant bg is ccool
<ndxtg> does anyone know what package name to download the compress/uncompress thing that is shipped with Ubuntu desktop? I installed from Xorg and minimal so I dont have it
<eppa> hello; I'm trying to use LTS as an NFS client to a RHEL box. RHEL box exporting 50G partition to Ubuntu, but when mounted on Ubuntu it only shows a size of 10GiB, says 2.8GiB is used (it's not, only 10MiB is!).  Anyone any idea what's going on?
<maukarus> why is add/remove asking me to fix broken packages-then synaptic wont apply when i "fix broken packages"
<maukarus> eppa do you have a partition editor?
<maukarus> no idea what nfs or rhel is..
<zazzy> solved with an ubuntu cd... can't understand why recovery shell won't work allwayais freeze
<maukarus> bad memory/drive?
<shcherbak> ndxtg: I think, frontier is called file-roller, why do you want to download it?
<brian_> hi guys
<ndxtg> shcherbak: no its not that I guess, I just need to install a zip/unzip thing ( I just installed a minimal verson+Xorg so it does not have any app comes with as normal desktop version)
<maukarus> want to play mine craft,, =c
<brian_> fuck minecraft
<maukarus> =c
<brian_> no offense that game is rediculous
<maukarus> y f mc?
<brian_> ^
<IdleOne> !language | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Mrcheesenips> Really
<Mrcheesenips> Not the place to argue about that
<shcherbak> ndxtg: sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<maukarus> y not f roblox?
<Iarfen> Hi
<brian_> hey iar
<Iarfen> how I can configure the host tables??
<brian_> hey brian
<ndxtg> shcherbak: no its for command line, I need the one that when you right click on the folder it has "compress option"...
<brian_> whats a good browser to use, im kind of an ubuntu newb
<brian_> i think firefox is running slow
<will> can anyone tell me where SMB shares are mounted in the file system when you use the GUI to connect to them? I am trying to use a bash script to move some files around
<maukarus> i'm wondering too
<maukarus> what this seamonkey?
<shcherbak> ndxtg: That would be file-roller, it gives Compress... option in context menu
<maukarus> and i like rediculous games
<shcherbak> ndxtg: or maybe gzip does it too...
<maukarus> it wouldnt be much fun if something rediculous didnt happen xD
<shcherbak> brian_: Be good boy, use Opera (for ultimate speed get links2)
<maukarus> opera has java, can play minecraft and such games?
<Iarfen> Anyone can help me to configuere host table??
<brian_> shcher : Thanks, thats what I use under Windows x64, but wasn't sure how it was supported on linux
<amh345> how do i specify a specific version when using apt-get?  i need mysql v 5.1.55.    is there a way or do i need to build from source?
<ndxtg> shcherbak: no idea, I installed both gzip and file-roller (as told before) but it does not show up in right click
<Andorin> I appear to have a booting problem. I installed Windows alongside Ubuntu today, so I've just followed the wiki's steps on restoring GRUB. However, when I boot from my hard drive, I get a totally black screen. What do I do?
<shcherbak> ndxtg: one sec (something is missing in Nautilus)
<zazzy> why ubuntu kernel freeze when I try to start in single mode(recovery console)?
<jake> hi!  i'm trying to set up a *really* lightweight ubuntu- installing openbox/xinit on ubuntu server 10.10 gets me to about 75 megs.  One of the biggest users of memory at this point is rsyslogd.  Can i run ubuntu w/o it?
<maukarus> andorin-install on a nother drive and recover the  partitions?
<maukarus> =/
<maukarus> mbr is @$$%#
<Andorin> maukarus: I don't have another hard drive available.
<maukarus> usb?
<Andorin> Yes
<maukarus> 4gb-8gb?
<Andorin> I have a 4 GB flash drive... why?
<maukarus> do you havd a win cd or restore?
<maukarus> min install size is about 3.6 gb
<Andorin> You're not going to tell me to reinstall both systems, are you?
<maukarus> well hopefully u didnt mess up a recovery partiton..
<Andorin> I can restore Windows if I need to. However, it would be a serious pain to reinstall Windows and Ubuntu tonight.
<maukarus> the usb install would be handy to see whats left on the drives
<zazzy> Andorin, I have the same problem with windows... solved with virutal box ;-)
<maukarus> xD
<Andorin> Windows in a VM isn't what I need, tho
<maukarus> so is it tru updates sometimes break grub on wubi innstalls?
<Andorin> If I try reinstalling GRUB from the live CD again, might it work?
<maukarus> yea
<shcherbak> ndxtg: need nautilus-sendto, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gnome/nautilus-sendto
<maukarus> grubs should see the partitons..should be an option to boot grub?
<Andorin> No. When I start my computer, I get my BIOS screen, then a moment of a dark screen with a blinking cursor, then the display goes entirely black. Like I unplugged my monitor.
<maukarus> right
<Reallycool> Often when I wake up from suspend, the physical buttons on the touchpad stop working, yet I can still click by tapping the touchpad itself. Any idea what could be causing this?
<shcherbak> Andorin: It should, if not try to chroot system (if this fails you have a problem)
<Andorin> Anyway, booting into live CD... *waits several minutes*
<Andorin> shcherbak: What is chrooting the system?
<maukarus> there is no bootable media..or something is shorting out?
<maukarus> one of the 2 xD
<joadri> Hi guys... new doing this.... help
<maukarus> if u can boot an os and run.. it shouldn't be anything serious
<joadri> unable to connect to facebook trhu ubuntu 10.04... help
<maukarus> ?
<maukarus> ddos?
<maukarus> u do updates yet?
<Starminn> joadri: What browser are you using and does your Internet work for everything else? (Just trying to get more info so others can help too)
<maukarus> ^
<Starminn> joadri: And what browsers have you tried it with
<shcherbak> Andorin: Way to start system via liveCD
<joadri> I m using mozilla and yes, it works for evething else
<Andorin> shcherbak: I can boot from live CD or USB just fine
<maukarus> word
<joadri> I ve tried using chrome with same results
<gibss37> I am new to world of linux, is it good to have it installed within window
<maukarus> sure
<Starminn> gibss37: No, you don't want ot use WUBI if you can help it
<maukarus> Starminn, why?
<gibss37> why
<shcherbak> Andorin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2 (method 3 is chroot)
<Starminn> maukarus gibss37: I mean, it's fine if you use it on occasion, but the "proper" way is to install it to a partition (which it does automatically for you), plus if something were to happen ot Windows, your Ubuntu would be fried too
<Starminn> gibss37 maukarus: In addition, it will run slower in WUBI than if you had done a proper install.
<maukarus> Starminn, so it's fine..do you know how to increase the swap file size?
<gibss37> Starminn: yeah that is the main thing. when ever i tried ubuntu like this and recovered window ubuntu also gets currupted
<bastidrazor> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<maukarus> ty?
<Andorin> shcherbak: Okay, when I get booted up from my live CD (which is taking some time), I'll give it a try
<joadri> Starminn... I am able to connect from work, not from home
<gibss37> i do have 500 gb free memory
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me of a media manager that will pull the metadata │ adaptr
<Starminn> gibss37: That's because Ubuntu is *inside* of Windows. If you were to do a proper install then it wouldn't matter what Windows does.
<needhelp1>                    | and rename my music file names, having an issue with pulling      │ ader10
<maukarus> gibs recovering windows creates a new mbr/partiton table for windows
<Starminn> maukarus: But it doesn't matter because in WUBI if Windows dies, and Ubuntu is in Windows, Ubuntu dies too.
<gibss37> if i do make 20 gb free new  parition using windows, can i install a fresh there
<maukarus> Starminn, my point is either way..both would be fried
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me of a media manager that will rename my music file names by pulling the info from the metadata.. im having issues with getting my music off of my ipod. all the file names are .. garbage.
<Starminn> gibss37: Yeah, I think my Ubuntu is sitting on 30GB and I'm only using 15GB (150GB HDD) while Windows has 90GB since it has my music
<maukarus> any reason the drive would fail, would make it useless xD
<Starminn> maukarus: So Windows dying == drive fail?
<maukarus> gibs u can also use usb devices to store stuff on
<Starminn> needhelp1: That's because iTunes encrypts them when its added to your iPod. I honestly have no idea why.
<shcherbak> needhelp1: easytag , have a look: http://techii.wordpress.com/2008/05/16/mp3-tag-editors-for-ubuntu/
<gibss37> Starminn: so you also have windows
<needhelp1> shcherbak: thanks
<GFXdisabled> Hi Linux gurus. Can anyone tell me how to delete any Nvidia drivers and restore my x server settings to their default in Ubuntu 10.10?
<maukarus> Starminn, quite often...it's data loss or something that made the table curropt..that would make the system not boot randomly
<Starminn> gibss37: Yes, I dual-boot.
<gibss37> gr8
<maukarus> xD
<maukarus> i dual boot my samsung n150..which is fryed much the same way
<Starminn> maukarus: Point taken. I at first couldn't install Ubuntu because I had to defrag Windows twice and CHKDSK once
<maukarus> blank screen no boot..but it did have 275*f temps last i ran it..
<gibss37> so if i make a new partition using windows management utility and boot using CD, then ?
<DasEi> GFXdisabled: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Starminn> gibss37: You don't even have to do that much.
<shcherbak> needhelp1: and cowbell (used this one on few occasions), if you use gtk-pod and anyplayer your tags should be ok
<DasEi> GFXdisabled: also you might want to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gibss37> so what should i do, please tell me in explanation
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Hi
<GFXdisabled> DasEi, you rock so very much!
<Starminn> gibss37: If you pop in the LiveCD and boot from it just hit "Install" and it'll do all that for you. Just hit "Install alongside" drag tohow much space you want to give it, and it'll take care of the rest.
<maukarus> ^
<GFXdisabled> I thought Ubuntu 10.10 didn't have a xorg.conf by default?
<Starminn> gibss37: Hit "Show me how" on #3 here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Joe___> Cho peeps
<gibss37> so is it safe, you sure it will make a new partition and install it there
<Starminn> gibss37: I'm sorry, I meant on #4
<DasEi> GFXdisabled: true, but drivers set them up, also users can still use them
<Starminn> gibss37: IF you don't trust it you can manually do it yourself, certainly, but I've installed it twice on this machine while Windows is on it and I've never once had a problem.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> I am using acer aspire one 532h,with ubuntu 10.04,i am unable to record input sound,i am able to play the songs,but i am unable to record the input to the netbook,can any one suggest me what to do,it is very important to me
<maukarus> how do i repair packages? add/remove keeps asking me to i thought i did
<DasEi> maukarus: can try from init1, by dpkg
<gibss37> Starminn: I was afraid as I have extremely imp data
<GFXdisabled> DasEi: Ah. Gotcha. I'm fairly illiterate when it comes to the CLI. What is the command to "delete" a file from the CLI? (My GUI is dead, which is why I have to do this in the first place).
<Joe___> Anyone having glitching problems with DE 10.10?
<DasEi> maukarus: (command logs you off x!) sudo init 1 brings you there
<faryshta> Hi. How can I purge the wine directories? apt-get purge wine failed.
<maukarus> k
<joadri> Unable to connect to fb from home, able to do it from work... Using Firefox, ubuntu 10.04... help...
<DasEi> GFXdisabled: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Starminn> gibss37: If it's that important then you can do it yourself, yeah. YOu'll need two partitions. One that is however many GB you want to give Ubuntu formatted as ext4 (as opposed to Windows being NTFS) and another for swap abotu 2GB
<maukarus> joa something at home is blocking fb
<maukarus> have u called your isp?
<maukarus> or done anything to a firewall in linux?
<Jordan_U> gibss37: You should have backups of important data no matter what you're doing.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> I am using acer aspire one 532h,with ubuntu 10.04,i am unable to record input sound,i am able to play the songs,but i am unable to record the input to the netbook,can any one suggest me what to do,it is very important to me
<maukarus> gibs and multiple bootable drives/devices xD
<gibss37> so if i create a new fresh free space with windows, unformatted, will ubuntu install there
<Jordan_U> gibss37: Yes.
<Starminn> gibss37: If you tell it to. You'll have to choose "Manually specify partitions" but yeah
<joadri> maukarus... did not call my isp... I have not done anything to firewall... don't know how :)
<Jordan_U> Starminn: You don't need to do manual partitioning to just use free space.
<maukarus> joa does the isp package this software for you?
<gibss37> Jordan_U:  Starminn so you mean to say that it will auto format it to ext4
<maukarus> joa try ?isitdownorjustme.com?
<gibss37> now what about swap
<GFXdisabled> DasEi: RM! How sad I've forgotten even that. I need to play with CLI again and more thoroughly. Thank you so much for your time and patience.
<joadri> which package? Software for the router?
<Starminn> Jordan_U: Really? I never tried it, but I was always under the assumption thatit just equally grabbed and allocated space for itself. (For example, if I were to have Windows and SUSE it would only show one of the two on the new slider installer)
<Jordan_U> gibss37: If you tell it to install to the free space it will create a root and swap partition automatically.
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Yes, but he's talking about creating free space before hand.
<maukarus> joadri, yes, or at the isp itself, they may advertise they have norton or mcaffe etc or something
<faryshta> Hi. How can I purge the wine directories? apt-get purge wine failed.
<gibss37> Jordan_U: thats great i try it meanwhile, i will be back if i face any probs again
<Jordan_U> faryshta: mv ~/.win ~/.wine-bak
<Starminn> Jordan_U: So he wouldn't have to "Choose partitions manually?" at install prompt? And just do "this is ext4 mounted at root", etc., et.c?
<Starminn> Jordan_U: It'll fill the space itself?
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Yes.
<Starminn> Jordan_U: That's super! :)
<faryshta> Jordan_U, already deleted .wine but everytime I reinstall wine it loads with the previous settings.
<joadri> No, maukarus... Since I'm using ubuntu i have none of those packages
<DasEi> faryshta: you can manually remove the .wine - dir
<Jordan_U> faryshta: What symptoms are you seeing?
<faryshta> DasEi, already deleted the /home/faryshta/.wine/ but the settings still load with every reinstall.
<maukarus> joadri, xD
<joadri> what's that website you told me? What do I do once I get there?
<maukarus> joadri, type in facebook.com
<faryshta> Jordan_U, wine simply doesn't load, an error message appears saying "X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled"
<redbeans> ?
<redbeans> help
<joadri> facebook.com
<maukarus> it wil then tell you if the site is blocked or you should be fine
<joadri> ok
<joadri> But what you ve typed is not clear... starts with "?". Is that writh?
<maodun> I'm on an ubuntu box that lists /sbin/init as having 81 link counts. Any idea why that might be?
<maukarus> xD that is me saying it might or might not be spelled correctly
<joadri> Ok
<joadri> Let me try... I will be back
<maukarus> k
<DasEi> joadri: use a proxy, case blocked
<Spirits-Sight> how do you find out the device path thats connected through USB (Win CE 6 device)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> internal mic is not working,tried pavucontrol also,what to do
<Jordan_U> maodun: Is this on a computer not controlled by you? There are many backup solutions that use hard links.
<DasEi> Spirits-Sight: open it, type mount in trml
<faryshta> Is someone familiar with this error message from wine? X Error of failed request:  XF86VidModeExtensionDisabled
<maukarus> case blocked?
<maodun> Jordan_U: ah, yeah, it's a VPS
<DasEi> faryshta: sorry, I'm not , maybe also ask in #winehq
<maodun> Jordan_U: and I just looked at another VPS from the same provider, and it too has many /sbini/init hard links, so I don't think it's problematic
<DasEi> maukarus: in case FB is blocked, he could tunnel via proxy to access it
<maodun> thanks
<joadri> maukarus.... the site seems to be a movies, entertaiment site...
<Joe___> how is everyone liking Ubuntu Desktop Edition 10.10?
<Spirits-Sight> DasEi: it does not seem to be showing when typing "mount"
<syrinx_> Joe___: i think its fantastic
<maukarus> joa xc
<DasEi> Spirits-Sight: you opened the devices under places ?
<Joe___> you haven't had any issues with installation?
<DasEi> decice*
<Joe___> or glitches?
<syrinx_> not at all
<AK|lt> Okay, now I have a problem with my flash drive. When I select it in gparted it says the space is unallocated. If I try to create a filesystem, it asks me to create a partition table. If I go Device > Create a Partition Table, it gives me an error.
<maukarus> joa, u can google it.. it's a site lookup and testing site
<Spirits-Sight> DasEi: I know the device won't show as mass storage device as its a display  so would it still show using mount?
<Starminn> Joe___: Runs like a dream over here.
<syrinx_> Joe___: past month ive installed it on a 10 year old server, a 3 year old laptop and a day year old netbook
<joadri> xc? Ok... Let me try...
<Joe___> and you've had no issues at all?
<syrinx_> nope
<syrinx_> are you?
<faryshta> DasEi, do you know where can I find a tutorial to install a virtual machine with XP?
<Joe___> yes and i'm not sure why
<DasEi> Spirits-Sight: ah, no I assumed storage, lsusb will show device, and for mountpoint either guess under /dev or grep it out the output of hwinfo
<syrinx_> whats the problem?
<DasEi> faryshta: yes, go to virtualbox homepage, and pm me for further questions on it
<Joe___> Installation froze at least 4 times and once it was installed it froze/glitched out so I upgraded my hardware and the glitching persisted
<joadri> maukarus... went to websitepulse and the result came back with status ok
<DasEi> faryshta: also there is #vbox
<syrinx_> Joe___: how are you installing it
<venkatesh> hello everybody....
<kothaguy_ubuntu> any one please solve my issue with internal mic
<Starminn> Joe___: Is Windows installed on the machine already? The same thing happened to me and apparently I had to defrag and CHKDSK Windows then it worked fine.
<faryshta> DasEi, all the other irc seems dead. I asked this same question yesterday on winehq and still haven't got answer.
<joadri> Not able to connect thou
<DasEi> faryshta: are you  using latest wine from ppa  ?
<AK|lt> Was it a bad idea to use dd to write an Ubuntu .iso to my flash drive?
<Joe___> I'm installing using a burnt disc made with ImgBurn
<maukarus> joa, ok then something in route or on pc blocks it.. have u cleared tmp or cleaned the drive?
<joadri> no
<faryshta> No, wine1.2 from repositories.
<DasEi> AK|lt: depends which iso, a few only boot this way,if that was the question
<Joe___> yessir. on a completely formatted HDD
<maukarus> are u able to login to the router? this is where the isp comes in..
<syrinx_> Joe___: when does the installation freeze?
<faryshta> DasEi, no, wine1.2 from repos.
<joadri> I have 2 computer with ubuntu. Both the same problem at home. The laptob able to connect from work
<maukarus> cleareding cache and cookies may help
<maukarus> hmm
<Spirits-Sight> DasEi: how would I get the information using grep  I got the ID stuff Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1c71:c004
<maukarus> isp needs to know
<Starminn> maukarus: I think saying "joa" is confusing "Joe." Just hit TAB to auto-complete
<maukarus> xD
<joadri> Also, both able to connect with windows thru the same router
<AK|lt> DasEi: The standard 10.10 x86 iso. Anyway, as I said, I seem to have lost the ability to use this flash drive. Gparted reports that it's all unallocated space but I can't create partitions or partition tables
<maukarus> heh
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: dding an Ubuntu iso to a flash drive won't lead to anything bootable, but it doesn't hurt the flash drive.
<Proxima|Centauri> is there a Ubuntu Server edition and a Ubuntu workstation ?
<Proxima|Centauri> I am going planning on installing Ubuntu on this new drive I got.
<DasEi> faryshta: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubntu-wine/ppa
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Okay, good... any tips on fixing it?
<maukarus> nvm then
<Proxima|Centauri> I'm a developer - and I'd like to play around with this cloud stuffs from Oracle.
<DasEi> faryshta: sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: What error do you get when you try to create a partition table?
<Joe___> i'm not sure exactly when the freezing starts
<Joe___> maybe about 1/4 of the way through
<Starminn> Proxima|Centauri: Server: http://www.ubuntu.com/server Not sure about "workstation"
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<Proxima|Centauri> I don't know if there is one version of Ubuntu that I want.
<DasEi> faryshta: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: That means that there is a hardware problem with the flash drive.
<Proxima|Centauri> thanks Starminn
<Reallycool> Often when I wake up from suspend, the physical buttons on the touchpad stop working, yet I can still click by tapping the touchpad itself. Any idea what could be causing this?
<maukarus> do the devices have an ip address?
<DasEi> faryshta: sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<maukarus> check by looking at connection info
<syrinx_> Joe___: need more information, 1/4 through initializing, or copying files, or partitioning?
<DasEi> maukarus: no, but a devicepath
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: And this coincidentally happened when I dd'd the Ubuntu .iso onto it?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Yes.
<maukarus> xD
<faryshta> Will try.
<Proxima|Centauri> hmm - what might be something I'd notice I want server for if I install regular Ubuntu ?
 * syrinx_ requires more minerals
<DasEi> Spirits-Sight: sudo hwinfo | grep SearchWordHere,  f.e. manufacturer
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: I ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb and it seemed to write to it alright
<faryshta> DasEi, thanks, will try.
<Proxima|Centauri> playing Starcraft II Syrinx ?
<Joe___> initializing
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: That's odd, maybe there is a different problem then.
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Are you familiar with fdisk?
<joadri> I have to connection info open... What should I be looking at?
<syrinx_> Proxima|Centuari: i wish...crappy onboard intels
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: No, not really
<joadri> Ip address is for my laptop   I guess...
<maukarus> there should be a connection icon in the top right depending on what os exactly u have, like i have xubuntu
<syrinx_> Joe___: so are you trying to install alongside windows or? clean install?
<joadri> I have open
<maukarus> joadri, right click it
<maukarus> k
<joadri> I have to window open
<bastidrazor> AK|lt: aren't you missing a partition number? /dev/sdb1  ?
<Starminn> Proxima|Centauri: YOu mean the difference between Server and Desktop? I'm rpetty sure Server = no GUI. I'm unfamiliar with the server Edition though so just compare the feature list between http://www.ubuntu.com/server and http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<joadri> sorry.. I am saying I have to connect info window open
<AK|lt> bastidrazor: Perhaps, but I don't know what's wrong with the drive at all
<DasEi> Starminn: server edition has gui, too, but another packet-selection and default-kernel
<maukarus> ?? ah right
<Jordan_U> bastidrazor: No, he doesn't have any partition table at the moment, thus no sdb1.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> how to know which kernel i am suing,command to know which kernel i am using
<Starminn> DasEi Proxima|Centauri: Ah, gotcha. It has a GUI, just not the same as Desktop or anything
<maukarus> so it doesnt even list a device?
<DasEi> Starminn: it's just what comes preselected on cd,you can from apt mangle this back and forth
<joadri> no
<Starminn> DasEi: Yeah, I know you can add a GUI. ;) Just saying by default it's not too pretty from what I've heard.
<maukarus> does the laptop have a wifi switch? can u connect with a wire?
<joadri> I can use a wire yes
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" to start fdisk, it should give you some warnings that there is no disklabel yet, that's expected.
<Proxima|Centauri> yeah, I read for server here:  Ubuntu Server on Amazon's Elastic Computing (EC2) cloud allows you to build on-demand virtual systems on almost any scale with minimal in-house hardware requirements. Amazon EC2 fits perfectly with Ubuntu Server Edition's modularity, virtualisation capabilities, range of applications and optimised performance.
<DasEi> Starminn: surface is same in default install, for headless you must use alternate installer (terminal only, expert install mode)
<Proxima|Centauri> This is what I want
<tristanc> kothaguy_ubuntu, uname -a
<maukarus> joadri, try it with that wire
<joadri> But remenber... The PC is connected with a wire and doesnt connecto to fb neither
<Starminn> DasEi: Ah.
<maukarus> ok
<joadri> I'll connect the wire if you want me to
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: "Unable to open /dev/sdb"
<maukarus> but it should be given a new ip..
<joadri> ok... Let me get the wire
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<maukarus> if its not too much trouble xD
<Joe___> my apologies. i'll brb
<DasEi> maukarus: , joadri: ifconfig shows connection info
<maukarus> maybe too much..
<maukarus> but it didnt detect or use devices..both laptops can't connect to facebook, but net is fine otherwise
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/sEBcG7rU
<DasEi> joadri: you can't call http://www.facebook.com in browser ?
<maukarus> no pc's @home could connect..joadri's isssue
<DasEi> maukarus: so you are the FB fan then, ah
<maukarus> uh no... not right now..
<maukarus> i check on it, but dont browse or post at this time xD
<Gibss37> Jordan_U:  Hi now i am getting an error that "No root file system is defined.........."
<stignatius> can anybody please tell howto configure wifi in ubuntu10.04?
<Jordan_U> Gibss37: Don't select manual partitioning.
<Jordan_U> Gibss37: Just select the option to use the free space.
<maukarus> stignatius, its auti config'd??
<DasEi> maukarus: I'm wondered, it was you or joad.. that couldn't get to FB ?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Does /dev/sdb exist?
<maukarus> joadri xD
<Gibss37> the free space is not as an primary one it is as exteneted one
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: How can I determine that?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: ls -l /dev/sdb
<DasEi> joadri: you can't call http://www.facebook.com in browser ?
<Gibss37> **extended
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Yup, I got output for it
<Starminn> DasEi: He left 2 minutes ago
<maukarus> he may be afk =/
<danny_> i need help trying to get games to work properly on ubuntu 10.10 i got half life 2 to work but its laggy and i have to shut it off using system monitor, any ideas on what i can do to fix this?
<DasEi> ah, thanks Starminn
<stignatius> maukarus, some of the laptops of my school are autoconfigured ,but not all
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Did you use sudo? "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"?
<stignatius> maukarus, which are the packages needed for that?
<Starminn> DasEi: I'l let you know if I happen to see his /join again tonight
<Gibss37> so what i should do now
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Yes... except now I'm getting different output
<maukarus> stignatius, how strange...maybe some installs were bad, or some got mad @ their laptops xD
<AK|lt> "Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table...." and I'm at a new command prompt (presumably fdisk's)
<maukarus> stignatius, depends on hardware
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Like I said, that error is expected, as you don't currently have a partition table.
<maukarus> how do you re-detect hadware?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: type "c" then hit return, then type "u" and hit return.
<stignatius> maukarus, which r the basic pkgs that I should look for?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: "DOS Compatibility flag is not set" and "Changing display/entry units to sectors" respectively, for outputs
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Good, now "n".
<tristanc> when my thinkpad t23 is unplugged, it causes the kernel to panic. any ideas?
<maukarus> stignatius, i'm not sure what part of ubuntu specifically controls network hardware..but a normal install does all this on it's own
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: And accept the default start and end positions, which should use the entire drive.
<joadri> maukarus... I lost you for a second
<maukarus> otherwise, you will need to install specific drivers..and supported things will install with it..
<joadri> I think I have the router's IP
<Starminn> DasEi: joadri is back
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: n gives me "Command action: e extended, p primary partition (1-4)"
<stignatius> maukarus, thanks, I need some support in this matter
<danny_> is anyone available to help me with a gaming issue?
<maukarus> joadri..why do u think that?
<AK|lt> And I'm not back at fdisk's prompt... I think n is waiting for further input
<joadri> Because I did a traceroute and I can see it
<Gibss37> free space is like this http://itspriyank.com/Capture.PNG
<maukarus> joadri, is it all o.o.o.o??
<joadri> no
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: p
<joadri> It's almost the same as the IP address for the PC, but 1.1 at the end
<jmwpc> if I want a cron job to run every monday, I specify * for the day of month, and 1 for the day of week, correct?
<maukarus> joadri, should be 127.0.0.1 as host and 198.x.x.1 or other number
<joadri> In the 198
<Gibss37> any help ?
<maukarus> joadri, k thats fine
<IvanBliminse> I have a quick question about repositories... i want to install docky.. and every website I read says I need to include the repository, but when I go to the software center.. it lets me download and install it.. why do the sites say to include that repository?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Then it wants a partition number... 1?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Yes.
<maukarus> joadri,  is the device detected and able to browse?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Okay, I accepted its defaults, now I'm back at fdisk's prompt
<joadri>  I am able to get to any website but fb
<Joe___> syrinx_: still around?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: "w" to write the changes to disk.
<maukarus> wow
<joadri> I've been looking for a rule that prevent me from connecting but I can not find anything
<maukarus> hmm verizon..
<maukarus> so you do have a firewall?
<joadri> It's the router, I'm possitive, but I don't know how to address it
<Starminn> IvanBliminse: A lot of guides are either a.)outdated or b.)just say it in case it isn't there already.
<joadri> I don't think so
<maukarus> 198.0.0.1
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: lolwut? "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 0: Success." Then it says the kernel will use the old table until I reboot or run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<maukarus> in the browser itself
<maukarus> verizon may not have this feature
<IvanBliminse> Starminn: I did check my software sources and the repositories they tell me to include are not there.. am I missing out on updates?
<Starminn> IvanBliminse: It's basically the equivalent of people in here, there's the GUI way and the Terminal way. Both will work, but the GUI paths can change depnding on customization, but CLI is fool-proof.
<joadri> I look in the browser and I don't see anything like a rule or fw
<syrinx_> Joe___: yea im here
<maukarus> lol
<Starminn> IvanBliminse: The repos may have been merged together into newer ones?
<danny_> How do i update my video card drivers without having my old drivers clash?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Try running "sudo partprobe".
<joadri> Unable to connect with chrome neither...
<maukarus> i'd ask you to reset the router but verizon is weird.. it may be a big headache i have no idea
<Joe___> real quick, how do you respond to me like that?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: No output
<IvanBliminse> I don't know.. the guides i'm reading are for ubuntu 10.04.... the only repositories i have are the 2 regular ones.. i've never added any
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Good, do you now have a /dev/sdb1 ?
<Starminn> IvanBliminse: But you said it installed fine, correct?
<maukarus> in the end, if all computers are effected..a range of ip's is being blcoked
<joadri> I read something about device manager in ubuntu, but I don't know
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: ls says so, yes
<joadri> I guess if I'm able to get to the router I can check
<IvanBliminse> Sarminn, yes i'm just worried that i'll miss out on an update or what not. That and i was curious why every site says to do it ... i figured there must be a reason
<syrinx_> Joe___: type the name of the person your speaking too first
<DasEi> joadri: call https://vtunnel.comor similar, connect to FB
<joadri> Bunt no idea how to get to the rourter
<DasEi> or*
<syrinx_> highlights it for you to see
<maukarus> right, and that would verify that all is ok @home
<Joe___> syrinx_: like this?
<maukarus> verizon would be happy to walk you thru it if they had people there to do so..
<maukarus> xD
<syrinx_> Joe___, yep much easier, then you know who your taking to and who your not, haha
<joadri> DasEi.... call you mean try to connect to the website?
<maukarus> let me try my cell phone
<Starminn> IvanBliminse: *shrug*
<joadri> Verizon will have me waiting forever
<Joe___> syrinx_: thanks for the tip
<IvanBliminse> lol okay thanks
<DasEi> joadri: yes,  launch in browser (https proxy)
<Joe___> syrinx_: anyway, we were discussing initial installation of DE 10.10
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Good. You can now use "sudo mkfs.foo /dev/sda1" to create a filesystem in your new partition. Replace "foo" with the filesystem type, like mkfs.ext4.
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: K
<maukarus> what state are you in xD
<syrinx_> Joe___ right so, what exactly is happening?
<DasEi> AK|lt: and if it was sdb, stick with it ;-)
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: I think it was successful.
<maukarus> i got a samsung n150 from verizon xD
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Great. You're done.
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Thanks a ton :D Maybe I should try getting acquainted with fdisk sometime... and maybe I should just stick to Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator for creating live USBs for Ubuntu >_>
<faryshta> DasEi, same issue with wine1.3.
<joadri> Tryed https://vtunnel.comor and I don't get nowhere... Server not found
<xiaojunge> 没有吱声到
<Joe___> syrinx_: during the initial installation, it freezes and doesn't complete unless i restart my PC a few times. Once I finally get the installation completed, the OS freezes after a few minutes of use
<AK|lt> Alright. Now I can get started on my OTHER problem: Total GRUB failure on my desktop.
<maukarus> wow, pls dont try random things?
<joadri> what maukarus?
<syrinx_> Joe___, brief specs or model of computer?
<Gibss37> hi please anybody, please ?
<maukarus> joadri, do you know that site is what verizon intends its customers to use?
<joadri> To use for?
<Starminn> !please | Gibss37
<ubottu> Gibss37: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<maukarus> router maintainance xD
<maukarus> or logging into the router..
<Jordan_U> !details | AK|lt
<ubottu> AK|lt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Joe___> syrinx_: 8400GS graphics card, Intel Dual 3.0 processor, 4GB's of ram, 2.5 TB's of HDD space
<maukarus> anyway.. there may be a way around this
<joadri> No idea... How do I fing out? Calling them?
<Starminn> Gibss37: Ask your question again, fresh, all on one line so everybody can fall, and see who answers you so everybody can read it nice and plainly what you need.
<PatrickC-school> what is the least *safe* amount of RAM needed to run Ubuntu 10.10?
<Starminn> everybody can follow*
<syrinx_> Joe____: and how about the cd/dvd drive
<joadri> It should be the freaking router with ubuntu, because it does not happen with win7
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Alright... I installed Windows alongside Ubuntu 10.10 earlier today, which I've done before, and went to reinstall GRUB as I've done before... but now, when I boot from my hard drive, nothing happens. I don't think GRUB is even running. I've tried two fixes on the Ubuntu wiki and gotten no results
<Joe___> a BD-ROM and DVD-ROM
<joadri> My entire family use fb and I dont want to shut down ubuntu because of this. No way
<Jordan_U> PatrickC-school: It depends on your definition of "running Ubuntu 10.10". You could probably do a minimal install with less than 100 meg, but I doubt you'd want that. What are you looking to do with the machine?
<maukarus> calling them would be needed if you want his fixed sooner..or use windows.. it's not the router...
<Gibss37> while new installation of UBUNTU 10.10 i am getting an error that "No root file system is defined..........", i have allocated a fresh spcae like this http://itspriyank.com/Capture.PNG, which is extended one from drive E:
<maukarus> it's gotta be something in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<PatrickC-school> just need it to create a thing for my phone
<PatrickC-school> and I'm installing in VBox
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: No, just one
<joadri> Ubuntu plus home, because I can get to fb from work
<Starminn> Gibss37: When you go to install it you have to mount whatever your want your main partition to be as "/" (a.k.a. "root")
<maukarus> i just wanted to see, if it detected anything network..means the package is fine, but may not have new drivers, or any
<Jordan_U> Gibss37: Exit the manual partitioning menu and just choose automatic partitioning using the free space.
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: The reason I noticed my flash drive problem was because I want to make a live environment on it because booting from CD takes a while
<PatrickC-school> I need to create a custom "doctor" for my Palm Pre and I need a linux environment for it
<Gibss37> okay i boot with live CD and try this
<mehdi> can some1 help me with this : http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011111
<tristanc> joadri, were you able to access the router?
<joadri> Ubuntu is able to connect at work, not at home. Ubuntu has something that click with the router to prevent the conection
<joadri> when I trace to yahoo I go pass the router
<NJSchultz07> hello. I am have some problems with a dualboot xp/ubuntu10.10. and getting the grub2 loader to work. I was wondering if I could get a hand.
<maukarus> joadri... for the wifi...on top of that some protocol or specific ip, your pc doesnt get when u get home
<syrinx_> exit
<dadis> NJSchultz07: ASK YOUR QUESTION
<maukarus> this is extreamly strange actually
<Jordan_U> !caps | dadis
<ubottu> dadis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<maukarus> gotta be a bug
<joadri> Yes maukarus... it is something with ubuntu at home, but it has to be the router, because the desktop do not connect to fb neither using ubuntu, and yes using win7
<PatrickC-school> what is the *smallest* amount of RAM I can use for Ubuntu 10.10 installed in a VBox?
<NJSchultz07> grub2 is not loading on boot up. I have tried what the ubuntu site says and it still boots straight to xp. do you have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<dadis> NJSchultz07: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<maukarus> hmm  ok i though win was able to..
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<dadis> NJSchultz07: read the Installation section
<NJSchultz07> yes i do, two hard drives. both have two partitions.
<maukarus> how long has it been like this joadri?
<PatrickC-school> did my question get lost? just wonderin?
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: Try changing the boot order, GRUB isn't installed to the drive you're bootin from.
<joadri> Yes. I can do it with win7 but I don't want to leave ubuntu
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: It says I have to run the script from my hard drive, but I can't boot into the system...
<joadri> Like five days
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: You can run it from a LiveCD/USB.
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Okay, it will be a few minutes
<NJSchultz07> in my bios settings it only give two options for boot order. HD1, which has xp and files, and cd drive.
<joadri> I tried resetting the router, power cicling it... nada
<maukarus> well, is there a battery?
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: Then you'll need to install GRUB to the mbr of the XP drive.
<PatrickC-school> ...
<joadri> on the router? no that I know
<joadri> i shoul have to open it :)
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: In fact, you'll probably need to put /boot on the XP drive if the drive with Ubuntu can't be read by your BIOS.
<maukarus> o.0
<maukarus> noo
<NJSchultz07> so would i follow usual instructions but rather than using the ubuntu /dev/sda5 drive, use the one listed for windows?
<PatrickC-school> ...
<maukarus> if there are any batteries it will have an obvious door
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: No.
<joadri> What ever it is, is on ubuntu related to the router and that IP for facebook
<makaveli0129> can anyone help with zoneminder.....been trying for a month now to get it running....when i start it to set up a monitor i can't click on the sources tab nothing happens or does anyone have any other ideas for software for cctv in linux other than zoneminder and motion?
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: Do you know why your BIOS is only listing one drive?
<joadri> Let me look at the router...
<PatrickC-school> ...
<maukarus> joadri, yea and on the fios side of things
<intrader> Anyone, as feared, my laptop fans are starting to fail after running full speed since I installed 10.10. Is there a resolution to this bug?
<maukarus> joadri, you should have better support 0.o
<NJSchultz07> not for sure. but i think because its an older computer, and the HD2 is a sata drive hooked up through a sata PCI card.
<joadri> no door
<PatrickC-school> ...
<maukarus> hehe..what kinda router is this thing?
<Jordan_U> NJSchultz07: You're going to need to upgrade the BIOS or install Ubuntu with /boot/ on the IDE drive.
<sqwertle> Where should I go to ask a for help with a problem that is not related to any specific operating system, and I'm not sure if it's hardware or software?
<joadri> Let me see if I can see any model number that I can tell
<PatrickC-school> ...
<rww> PatrickC-school: stop that :(
<PatrickC-school> can someone answer my question then?
<maukarus> pat has a question?
<bazhang> PatrickC-school, try #vbox
<PatrickC-school> ok
<maukarus> why would ubuntu not like face book all the sudden?
<maukarus> better yet verizon i guess..
<joadri> It does away from home :)
<NJSchultz07> I'll quick try updating the BIOS from the manufacturers website. I'll let you know shortly, in the meantime, i appreciate the help.
<joadri> Well... I can try them tomarrow. I'm afraid they may not know their way around ubuntu
<gaelfx> maukarus: are you sure you aren't getting routed through Chinese DNSes?
<maukarus> well windows is not able to either correct?
<leapy0yo> hi
<faryshta> I get this error on wine1.3: err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 640x480x16
<joadri> But that's something I'd have to try
<faryshta> Google can't help :(
<abhinav_singh> how to get the time zone in linux
<maukarus> yes
<maukarus> i feel it's something they can help with
<joadri> Windows is able to connect to fb
<koodough> htpdate abhinav_singh
<maukarus> @>@
<maukarus> ok
<leapy0yo> is there a way to change the Windows key to a laptop Function key? changing it to another key besides function is easy i think. but i want to change it to my laptop's function key it is a eee pc
<joadri> No problem with win7
<sqwertle> I just recently used AEUSUES(spelling?) to shrink my windows xp partition on my desktop. After doing so the xp partition still worked fine (to my knowledge). I downloaded the 32bit version of 10.04 and burnt it, placed it in my cd drive and restarted my comp. I loaded up the boot menu and told it to boot from CD. It took me to the language selection menu and the menu that asks me if I want to try Ubuntu, Install, Check disc, etc. After
<sqwertle> that the splash screen that has the dots that cycle under the logo came up and then my monitor died. The cd light and hard drive light stayed on for a while after that (1 1/2 minutes?). After rebooting my computer when everything stopped XP does the same thing past the xp splash screen. Can't get it to go past either of them.
<maukarus> use the ip windows uses...
<maukarus> dhcp...
<joadri> I started thinking of a conspiratin theory against ubuntu, but when I connected from work it was proved wrong
<Prinler> I need help getting my HDMI sound to come out over my HDMI? Anyone have any luck with this?
<maukarus> joadri, dhcp may have broken?
<abhinav_singh> koodough there is no such command
<Stevezau> I have a folder with many many small files which are read quite alot and written to a fair bit.. I want to somehow put this folder in ram for preformance.. Anyone know of a ramfs tool that will auto sync the ram contents to disk every x hours?
<leapy0yo> pinler, is it enabled in bios
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Sorry about the wait. Here's the bootinfoscript results: http://pastebin.com/Z8WAEGm0
<joadri> there was a time when I was able to get to the fb log on site, but once i tried a link it was impossible again
<gaelfx> sqwertle: you might need to add the option VGA=775 when you try to start from the livecd
<joadri> that may be the problem but... only at home?
<maukarus> hmm
<tristanc> can anyone help with kernel panic when my laptop is unplugged?
<maukarus> is the router @ home even dhcp capable...
<joadri> The configuration is not suppossed to change when i try connecting from hme
<sri_> how to change user login settings.. pls help me
<joadri> It works for the rest of the internet :)
<koodough> sri_: how would you like it to behave?
<D_Ookami> hello guys, how do i install ubuntu studio ?????
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Did you have the USB drive plugged in when you tried to boot?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Everything in that boot info script output looks fine.
<joadri> this problems is like a dead end, maukarus :)
<sri_> to change login type
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Not when I was trying to boot from the hard drive
<joadri> Ubuntu plus my router plus fb
<koodough> sri_: login type to what?
<will> anyone know why I would not be able t
<maukarus> well it's sopposed to connect to all sites..you can connect to face profiles xD
<joadri> Ubuntu plus other router plus fb is ok
<maukarus> try a google maybe?
<Starminn> D_Ookami: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<ruan> is samba preinstalled with ubuntu?
<sri_> its automatically login in 10sec. i dnt want it.. hw to disable
<sqwertle> gaelfx: Why sould it be doing it on windows also?
<D_Ookami> Starminn: can't i upgrade ?
<ruan> because im getting sudden security updates for samba, and i haven't installed samba
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to create a installer which installs apache2,mysql and php and all the dependencies ?
<NJSchultz07> bios upgrade did not work. how would i go about installing /boot/ folder on primary IDE drive?
<joadri> I've tried to find somebody with the same problem... Nothing
<triplebaby> question will bluetooth dongle x work with ubuntu?
<will> anyone know why I would not be able to ping my windows or or other ubuntu machines from my ubuntu laptop?
<maukarus> it still gives you a 404 error?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Odd. Do you see anything if you hold shift during boot? (Just so you know, I'll be away for a few minutes).
<triplebaby> question will bluetooth dongle x work with ubuntu?  this is x = http://www.cellphoneshop.net/blusbdo.html
<koodough> sri_: there should be login option under administration. let me start up ubuntu. Also address my name so I see it in the chat
<joadri> Only pidgin and it sound different because is a chat problem
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: I'm looking over the results, and in the detailed info about sda, sda1 does not have a boot *. And yes, I tried that, with no results. Also, ok
<rww> ruan: the client portion of it is, yes.
<joadri> the message is just "Loading...." forever
<maukarus> -.-
<ruan> rww: can i uninstall it? i dont have a windows server or installation
<leapy0yo> is there a way to change the Windows key to a laptop Function key? changing it to another key besides function is easy i think. but i want to change it to my laptop's function key it is a eee pc
<maukarus> have you updated any of these things?
<D_Ookami> guys, how do i upgrade to ubuntu studio ,, from ubuntu 10.10
<sri_> i got it.. thank u..
<koodough> sri_: cool
<joadri> when i traceroute to fb it gets to ny and it dies there. I comes back with "no reply"
<maukarus> finding the url and long load times hints.. denial of service attacks
<ruan> ok, is smbclient samba client?
<karla> D_Ookami, perhaps there's a meta package that pulls all of the necessary dependencies to convert your ubuntu installation
<rww> ruan: yes
<ruan> rww: is it safe to remove it?
<joadri> I've updated ubuntu in my laptop to 10.04 wich is what I have in the desktop
<maukarus> dos can sometime be broadcast and not specific =c
<rww> ruan: yes, if you don't mind that the ubuntu-desktop metapackage will be too
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<maukarus> but it is still weird..
<koodough> D_Ookami: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<ruan> ah thanks
<maukarus> are you into consipracy therios?
<aarcane> has anyone noticed wifi issues in 10.10?  I've got two installs on two different systems with two different editions, and none of it is working well :(
<joadri> Like what ? I know there is a market $$$ and ubuntu is taking people away from windows.
<faryshta> DasEi, Somebody solved it on winehq. Thanks for your patience to bro (or sis).
<maukarus> aarc yea actually
<D_Ookami> koodough: this page has "Installing Packages" and "Configuration Modifications" and i did both but nothing happened
<joadri> But I don't think it is the case, but I don't doubt anything when money is involved
<maukarus> joadri.. that is false..people will still use windows..but yes i love ubuntu xd
<danny_> can anyone help with gaming issues?
<D_Ookami> karla: i'm new to linux ,, i can copy paste codes to terminal but that's about it lol ,, i wanna try ubuntu studio .. help ,, gulp .. ^^
<koodough> D_Ookami: where you not root?
<tristanc> kaushal, did you try to install with apt-get or aptitude?
<karla> !help | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aarcane> maukarus, is there a bug report, or a known fix that you know of ?
<ruan> why does apt-get want to update libwb[winbind?]client0 when i opt to remove samba-common*
<D_Ookami> koodough: i don't know :( ..
<kaushal> tristanc: yeah
<joadri> I still use windows for those programs i can not use ubuntu
<kaushal> it installs fine
<maukarus> joadri, my verizon netbook does crash shortly after installling.. but this thing is cooking doing what i ask it too
<kaushal> but just curious to know any better way to do it
<Prinler> Im trying to work out the kinks in my HDMI audio out... when i do aplay -l i see 2 sound cards see here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573800/ and when i open the sound GUI in x it shows just a generic sound and only 1...
<joadri> If that was the case i wouldn't use windows
<koodough> D_Ookami: if you had sudo then you were running as root, which is good for installing packages
<karla> D_Ookami, try 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-studio'
<kaushal> like a package which contains the packges to be installed ?
<tristanc> kaushal, you mean aome kind
<maukarus> joadri, i was hopeing to find fan controls for ubbuntu xc
<kaushal> aome ?
<D_Ookami> koodough: i used it yeah
<tristanc> kaushal, like a meta-package?
<D_Ookami> karla: thanks, i'll try that
<joadri> fan controls?
<ruan> hmm i get it now, fatrat will be removed if i uninstall libwbclient0
<tristanc> typos
<kaushal> tristanc: yes
<joadri> fun control? for hardware?
<maukarus> yea..only reason i'm not in here on the netbook, is it's probably fried..again..
<yealin> when will ubuntu11.04 come
<Artemis3> could anyone help me with a marvell sata/pata controller? it might be too new for the pata_marvell module, i don't know... thing is it wont see pata devices attached to it... Device 91a4 onboard in the Asus p8p67 LE
<D_Ookami> karla: done, now what ?
<tristanc> kaushal, hmmmm. i dont know
<koodough> D_Ookami: hmm I'm not sure where to start
<joadri> that happened after installing ubuntu in it?
<kaushal> tristanc: ok
<maukarus> it will do it in win7
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<maukarus> its a hardware issue
<D_Ookami> koodough: anyway man ,, i tried sudo aptitude install ubuntu-studio as karla said just now
<maukarus> design flaw
<joadri> oh..
<koodough> D_Ookami: any luck??
<maukarus> i'm hopeing
<joadri> verizon netbook
<maukarus> yup xD
<D_Ookami> codes flowing
<D_Ookami> y n
<D_Ookami> y
<D_Ookami> nothing yet ,, or i don't know
<danny_> ive been trying to get games to work on ubuntu 10.10 ive got the game to run but its laggy, any ideas on how to fix this?
<Anom01y> hello, man Alsa is busted for some reason
<D_Ookami> i was hoping for a "studio" kinda thing
<Anom01y> it just stopped working
<joadri> Well maukarus... What els can we do?
<tristanc> kaushal, any particular reason you would want them all together?
<ruan> danny_: have you got the latest graphics drivers?
<D_Ookami> koodough: i don't know what i should expect ya know ..
<maukarus> see if there is a website that offers a free proxie ?
<karla> D_Ookami, there more codes flowing around the merrier
<joadri> like what? no idea... help me..
<maukarus> this would be a quite effective route change our should be..
<DasEi> joadri: see above
<danny_> ruan: i have the ones ubuntu comes with but not the newest ones from nvidias web page, im still in the proccess of learning how to install the drivers
<maukarus> hmm
<joadri> I see a freeproxy.ca
<Richie086> danny_: i can help you get the drivers installed
<joadri> canada
<D_Ookami> karla: last thing writtin was "removing linux-headers-2.6.35-22"
<Richie086> its pretty easy
<maukarus> does anyone here know of a website that offers a free proxies xD
<joadri> Don't know what to do, but I can find out
<DasEi> joadri: google for free https proxy, they are countless
<ruan> danny_: have you tried system > administration > additional drivers > install current?
<joadri> yes... freeproxy.ca
<Anom01y> anyone know why or how alsa would just stop working along with all volume control apps ?
<joadri> How do I use it?
<Anom01y> I have no audio after doing an update
<koodough> D_Ookami: well I'm a little short on time on the irc, I could help you over skype while I do some hw
<Anom01y> kernel update
<maukarus> hmm let me see
<danny_> ruan: i dont have the install current option
<D_Ookami> koodough: sure ,, how do i install skype over here lol < fresh install
<Prinler> sudo apt-get install skype
<ruan> danny_: i mean drivers with (version current)
<tristanc> Anom01y, what are you running?
<DasEi> joadri: open site in browser, there enter desired url (FB)
<koodough> D_Ookami: I know you can get by the ubuntu software center
<pRrp> j
<Anom01y> triplebaby, Ubuntu 9.10
<Anom01y> tristanc, Ubuntu 9.10
<maukarus> click one of the sites in the list xD
<DasEi> Anom01y: unmute alsamixergui
<mike> Hi
<Anom01y> tristanc, lspci doesnt list my card anymore
<danny_> ruan: yes mine are current
<joadri> Ok... hold on...
<Anom01y> DasEi, alsamixergui and all mixers do not work
<ljungk> If I want to create a package from a darcs repository and put it in a ppa, will the ppa handle the darcs updates, or do I have to do that manually and upload new sources to the ppa every now and then?
<DasEi> Anom01y: ic
<tristanc> Anom01y, what kind of machine
<DasEi> ljungk: the later
<D_Ookami> koodough: alright ,, just went to get my headset
<D_Ookami> on it.
<DasEi> ljungk: the maintainer is responsible for it
<Anom01y> DasEi, tristanc I fixed it by removing pulse..
<DasEi> joadri: if it's really content filtering, not just blocking ip's you 'll need a tunneled one, not plain http
<DasEi> Anom01y: fine, but lspi shouldN#t be affected in either way
<DasEi> lspci*
<maukarus> wow
<maukarus> joadri, it seems facebook is experienceing some issues...some of these sites load, some do not, some go to the mobile side..
<Anom01y> DasEi, my bad lspci wasn't affected (shows my card)
<Anom01y> strange how pulse was buggered though
<joadri> I tried freexite.com and did not worked. I'll try another one...
<Prinler> Does ubuntu have to use pulseaudio? How can i get ubuntu to lemme play with the acual sound cards settings?
<Anom01y> yeah computer is way faster w/o pulse
<jenan> how do you use a flashdrive if it's not coming up?
<Prinler> Anom01y, do you still get sound?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: GRUB doesn't use the boot flag. Unless you have a very buggy BIOS it shouldn't matter.
<Anom01y> Prinler, its working now
<Prinler> really?
<Anom01y> just apt-removed pulse
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Okay, just thought it might be worth pointing out
<Prinler> ok
<Prinler> why not
<maukarus> joadri, try justunblockme.com its the one at the bottom
<Prinler> looks like i gotta reboot
<jenan> how do i use a flashdrive if it's not popping up into my documents or anything of the like
<Prinler> Whats the point of pulseaudio
<gaelfx> Prinler: to make life more difficult and confusing
<Prinler> i guess sooo!! LOL
<gaelfx> jenan: when you plug it in, go to Places->Computer
<gaelfx> well that was fabulously pointless
<Prinler> im trying to trouble shoot my spdif settings and it keeps showing some stupid gay generic volume bar
<ruan> if i try to remove libsmbclient, it says that mysql*/*qt4*/libboost* are no longer required, why?
<gaelfx> Prinler: did you run alsamixer in a terminal?
<Prinler> yes
<Prinler> it shows stuffs
<amh345> my sites-enabled folder has nothing in it.  i believe this is the folder where i place my virtual hosts.  what should this file be called?
<Jordan_U> Prinler: Please don't use "gay" as a derogitory term.
<gaelfx> Prinler: anything muted? do you have more than one sound card?
<Prinler> its happy :(?
<Prinler> sorry
<Prinler> i have onboard and i should see soemthing about my hdmi video card
<Prinler> it has a cable that hooks up from my vid card to my mobo
<Prinler> hmmm waiting for sound system to respond
<maukarus> http://twitter.com/facebook/status/25239034017 lol
<ruan> if i try to remove libsmbclient, it says that mysql*/*qt4*/libboost* are no longer required, why?
<gaelfx> Prinler: then there is no sound device other than the pass-through on your vid card. You need to make sure that in alsamixer <mm> doesn't show up beneath spdif channel
<Prinler> it doesnt
<Prinler> 00
<Prinler> ok i just booted up again, its showing a popup saying 'Waiting for sound system to repond'
<jenan> I'm trying to use my flash-drive but It's not showing up anywhere, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: Can you try following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide but install grub to the mbr of the flash drive?
<john88> any1 from NYC
<gaelfx> jenan: does it show up in Places->Computer?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: On it
<jenan> it doesn't show up anywhere
<gaelfx> !ot > john88
<ubottu> john88, please see my private message
<gaelfx> jenan: is there any kind of light indicating that it's connected on the flash drive itself?
<Prinler> alsamixer shows Card, HDA NVidia, Chip Realtek ALC662 Rev 1
<jenan> the light on my flash-drive is lit up, but it's no where in my comp
<gaelfx> jenan: open terminal and type lsusb and then !pastebin the output
<gaelfx> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jenan> where's the terminal?
<gaelfx> jenan: Applications -> Accessories
<Prinler> Anom01y,  So i uninstalled it... now it doesnt see any devices.... what now?
<joadri> I'm there, but since this is an unusual way to get to fb, it is asking for a security way to make sure is me. It's trying to load words fo me to type in, but it is hanging... does not go any where... second attempt and nothing
<jenan> okay I've done that
<jngdaq> HOW ARE YOU
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: On 'sudo chroot /mnt' I get 'chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash/': Exec format error
<Prinler> lspci
<gaelfx> jenan: and can you link to your pastebin please?
<jenan> I don't think I can, I'm kinda confused
<gaelfx> !pb > jenan
<ubottu> jenan, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: To chroot into a 64 bit system you need to be running a 64 bit kernel.
<maukarus> joadri..you forgot your passworD?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Oh, I see. Well, hold on, I'll redo my USB drive
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: No need really.
<gaelfx> jenan: in terminal, you need to type 'lsusb' and then press enter, and it should give you a list. then you need to copy that list, and paste it in pastebin, click submit and then send us the link
<Anom01y> Prinler, your having probs ?
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: As long as it's Ubuntu 10.04 or newer run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX" where sdX is your flash drive.
<Prinler> yeah, now i have no sound. I can do a lspci it shows my nvidia HD sound device
<Anom01y> try removing pulseaudio
<gaelfx> Prinler: have you considered trying the alsa backports?
<Anom01y> then install alsamixergui
<Prinler> alasmixer shows a nvidia realtek alc662
<Prinler> Anom01y, i did
<Prinler> lemme run it
<Anom01y> sudo alsa force-reload
<eoss> hello user permissions in apache have nothing to do with .htaccess from accessing outside correct?
<ZeroZiat> Everyone busy? :o
<eoss> for ubuntu
<ljungk> DasEi: okay, thanks
<Prinler> its working
<firtvid20> Hey, anyone here get Minecraft working? It always crashes on mine.
<NJSchultz07> Jordan_U: no new driver for by bios, I guess i'll have to move the boot folder into the IDE. any advice on doing this?
<ruan> firtvid20: which version of ubuntu, and which video drivers are you using?
<Prinler> Anom01y, it looks like its working.. lemme see about trying my steps to get it threw hdmi
<joadri> No. It wanted me to identify pics to make sure it was me. I did not do well enough and I need to come back in one hour :)
<firtvid20> ruan: 10.10 and running the latest proprietary FGLRX driver for my ATI card
<ZeroZiat> Err, I need help with something.
<maukarus> joadri, oh man i see i'm on the page now
<gaelfx> !ask > ZeroZiat
<ubottu> ZeroZiat, please see my private message
<ZeroZiat> oh.
<ZeroZiat> Thanks.
<joadri> I got there too, but it did not let me in that way after logging on
<ruan> firtvid20: java JRE also installed?
<maukarus> joadri, well atleast facebook has security xD
<firtvid20> ruan: Yeah, I checked that 3 times
<ZeroZiat> Err, anyways, I want to install ubuntu,  but apparently my partitions are overlapping. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1697051) How should I proceed to keep everything chipper as normal, with my Windows XP, etc. You know, the usual Dual Boot stuff.
<maukarus> i'm sorry i couldn't completely resolve this for you
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: how many partitions does your XP take up?
<joadri> yes... not good for me now
<joadri> Ok. I will give verizon a call tomarrow, maukarus
<joadri> Thanks a lot for trying
<ZeroZiat> "My HDD is partitioned like this:
<ZeroZiat> 2 partitions for windows (one holds windows, stuff and some minimal file storage, the other one is pure file storage) and the rest would be for Ubuntu."
<joadri> Do you want me to let you know if verizon was able to solve it?
<maukarus> kk, it seems many have had similar issue isp aside..and not specifically verizon..in the past
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: and how much free space do you have to work with?
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: About 12 gigs, the full story is in that post really, but I don't want to force you to read it.
<Prinler> no go on the sound thrw hdmi
<Prinler> trying all the settings in xbmc
<maukarus> yes if you can..xD create a form thread if you'd like
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: and how much physical ram?
<joadri> don't know what is it... I meant to send you an email with the info
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: I got about 2 gigs.
<maukarus> ubuntu forums?
<ZeroZiat> This whole issue is most related with partition tables and HDD stuff.
<maukarus> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<maukarus> xD
<joadri> I created an account and could not find a way to post a new issue so I can ask for help
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: ok, one more question, and then I should be able to help you actually. Is the free space unallocated, or is it part of one of the partitions, or is it free space in both partitions put together?
<joadri> Then I tried to reply to an email I got from them and then the system said I need to post at least 75 times in the forum to be able to contact them that way
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: I followed all the steps and it appears to be working again... I got the GRUB menu. Again, thank you very much
<joadri> It has been a nightmare
<maukarus> joadri,  o.0 omffg
<Jordan_U> AK|lt: You're welcome. Does it only work when you have the Flash drive plugged in though?
<joadri> I will call verizon tomarrow. I know they don't know much about ubuntu... What ís that?
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: I dunno... let me reboot without the drive in
<joadri> the leeter "o" dot zero space omffg?
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: In the 'free space' resides an older version of Ubuntu, which I can't really access, cause dumb me, I installed ubuntu first, and then windows. Windows overwrote the MBR, etc... I intend to wipe both partitions and install Ubuntu 10.10.
<maukarus> joadri, xD don't worry
<joadri> remember... I am not like you guys :)
<Prinler> Does this look like the right syntax? sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: well, there is a way to fix that from the livecd you know. you can just reinstall grub
<AK|lt> Jordan_U: Nope, it's fine
<joadri> I'm a windows guys moving to ubuntu :)
<Prinler> all i get is a >
<Guest78397> yay
<maukarus> it's 2 am herre -.-
<ar71k> *yay
<maukarus> z-.z
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: but if it won't be missed, then you might as well redo it with partitions done properly
<joadri> ok. I'll let you go. Thanks again :)
<maukarus> good luck man i hope verizon supports ubuntu
<joadri> Oh boy :)
<DimaV> I have Ubuntu Server 10.10 running headless with CLI only. I want to VNC into the machine and use GNOME with it, but only have a minimal install of GNOME that DOESN'T start up with the machine (envoked by VNC only with gnome-sessions &), how would i do that?
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: The problem is that I don't know how I could install grub if my partitions overlap (if you've read my logs in that thread)
<maukarus> i will continue working with ubuntu and verizon and see
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: sorry, I'll try to look at the logs
<arvind_khadri> Hi, has anyone been facing this issue of applications hanging on lucid lynx with 2.6.32-28 kernel.
<amit> hi to all
<amit> how to copy file from host to virtual box OS ?
<DimaV> Again: I have Ubuntu Server 10.10 running headless with CLI only. I want to VNC into the machine and use GNOME with it, but only have a minimal install of GNOME that DOESN'T start up with the machine (envoked by VNC only with gnome-sessions &), how would i do that?
<arvind_khadri> amit, #vbox for virtual box discussion.  You need to have guest additions installed
<amit> ok thanx @ arvind
<hermanlf> when I do 'sudo update-grub' It finds my Windows XP and my CentOS installion but only the XP gets added to grub, centos does not. How can I fix this?
<tristanc> Prinler, try  sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-`uname -r`
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: ok, it looks like you need to fix this via windows, cause as far as I can tell, the overlapping partitions are windows partitions. have you tried any windows partition editing programs? also, which version of windows?
<Prinler> ok
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: I got Windows XP SP3, I've really no idea what I would do with the partition tools yet, I wasn't aware they were 'overlapping' until gparted told me.
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: What partitions are you planning to delete? It looks like deleting sda3 would solve the overlap (though I'd have to double check that to be sure).
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: just so you know, I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the MBR being over-written (could be wrong, but that shouldn't affect what you're trying to do)
<tristanc> Prinler, any luck?
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: I dunno if you catched my conversation with gaelfx from the beggining, I have a spare partition with an older Ubuntu (i think it's 6.06) which I am planning to delete, and install Ubuntu 10.10.
<Prinler> yes!
<Prinler> ty
<tristanc> you're welcome
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: also, is there anything on those windowws partitions that you really need to keep, or could you possibly reinstall windows?
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: Oh, ok, cause I thought it did considering gparted can't see anything, it only lists my drive as empty and the text parted tool actually says something useful, (the drives are overlappin)
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: Yeah, I was planning to leave their integrity pretty much intact, making this operation harder. :s
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: no, I think that's more a bug with gparted, but it's kinda irrelevant since that won't get fixed right now
<Prinler> Ok im installing new liniux-alsa-drivers-moduals
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: I'm not sure how to use the text version of parted to delete a partition, but I think if you do use it to delete that linux partition, you should be able to use gparted to fix it afterwards
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: You sure? :D
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: It looks like what you have is two primary NTFS (windows) partitions, sda1 and sda3,  and an extended partition, sda2, containing a logical swap partition, sda5. sda2 and sda5 are probably left over from the Ubuntu install and removing them should get rid of any overlap.
<Metaxa> Hello folks. Anyone able to help me setup empathy so I can use it as my IRC client instead of needing to use the web client, or a link for such information?
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: no, but it seems like it is the problem, since it's written in a really strange place "on top" of your windows stuff
<Prinler> @#%@#$ still doesnt show my HDMI
<tristanc> ouch!
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: also, you would have to resize one of the windows partitions to get space for the ubuntu
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: have you considered making a persistent liveusb?
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: You sure? the ubuntu partition which I'd delete would make enough space for ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: First, right now before anything else, tell me what the output of "cat /proc/swaps" is.
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: Also I tried doing that with my cellphone's memory card, it went well and all but my cellphone wouldn't come to terms with it and would start making default folders everywhere, so I cancelled that project.
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U, I'm not on ubuntu at the moment, I'm on my windows partition.
<bc81> Metaxa: i've never used empathy for IRC (prefer XChat), but maybe try Edit > Accounts > Add > Protocol = IRC > Apply
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: The Ubuntu partition is using the same space as one of the windows partitions, hence "overlapping".
<ZeroZiat> And I can't access that one installed ubuntu partition cause windows overwrote the mbr, i could try with my gparted live cd, tho.
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: the ubuntu partition exists in a place where another partition already exists, so there is no space for it, that's what's causing the problem in the first place
<ZeroZiat> hmm, i see.
<ZeroZiat> so to clear up: My two partitions of windows, one is being held by a swap to a logical partition, are not overlapping. My ubuntu partition though, is overlapping some partition or somesuch..., right?
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: http://pastebin.com/H0eSyqTK look at the numbers, the linux partition starts about the same place as the second windows partition
<testingempathy> Metaxa: yep, just tried it out.  typing from empathy right now.  after setting up the account, go to Room > Join and put #ubuntu
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: correct. i think you can use parted to remove the offending partition, I'm just checking the syntax about how to do that for you
<Metaxa> bc81: I did that, went to join the room #ubuntu, then nothing happens.
<tristanc> Prinler, i had to compile my own sound driver on an older machine once. could that be part of the problem?
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: Right now the only "linux" partition you have is a swap partition, sda5, which is contained within an extended partition, sda2.
<Prinler> not sure
<Prinler> all i know is i show no hdmi devices in aplay
<bc81> Metaxa: not sure then, are you registered w/ NickServ?
<Prinler> so im kinda stuck in limbo
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: But didn't my ubuntu 6.06 made another small partition as a swap partition, as it usually does? Where's that one? o.o
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: try parted rm sda5 in a terminal
<ZeroZiat> oh dumb me i just saw it
<Metaxa> bc81: No. very new to IRC
<bc81> Metaxa: ok, in Edit > Accounts > be sure it's enabled
<Ar71k> I need some help identifying what /dev/ is my audio device
<bc81> Metaxa: and you set a nick and password, also?
<ruan> my swap is 540 kb, how can i reduce it to 0 kb?
<Jordan_U> ruan: Why?
<ActionParsnip> Ar71k: sudo lshw -C sound   may tell you
<Prinler> every link i read is a dead end most are unfinished from 3 years ago... kinda frusterating
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: and then pastebin the output of parted -list
<Metaxa> bc81: It shows me as being connected to freenode
<karla> ruan, delete the swap partition
<ActionParsnip> Ruan: 540kb used, or in size?
<ruan> hmm i wonder if i even have a swap partition
<karla> if you didn't it would be 0kb
<bc81> Metaxa: i don't know what could be the problen, try restarting empathy i suppose
<Ar71k> hmm it said the name of the device but not the location in the /dev/* directory
<ActionParsnip> Ruan: sudo parted -l   will show you
<ZeroZiat> my bad, my internet disconnected
<Metaxa> bc81: I wonder if I can only be connected to one chat service at a time
<bc81> Metaxa: well possibly, try another nick like Metaxa_
<ruan> ok how do i remove the swap partition?
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: not a problem, did you try that command I sent you?
<karla> ruan, using fdisk
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: I'm just gathering data right now, I'm on the same computer that has windows and ubuntu on it, so I'll have to try that later.
<death4or11> no idea
<karla> ruan, first what's the output of swapon -s ?
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: oh, ok
<ZeroZiat> Or in a second, but yeah
<ruan> /dev/sdb5                               partition3303420532
<ActionParsnip> Ruan: swapoff /dev/partition then remove its entry in fstab
<Metaxa123> bc81: That seems to have work
<death4or11> how to install ubuntu??
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: My second problem tho, is that my wireless network adapter card doesn't work with ubuntu and I have to do that whole ndiswrapper crap I had to do like 4 years ago
<ruan> ok so will it run completely off physical RAM if i remove swap?
<bc81> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: What wireless card>
<Jordan_U> ?
<Metaxa> bc81: Thanks! I think it was being connected thru here that casued the problem
<bc81> ruan: how much RAM do you have
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: well, if you can connect with an ethernet cable, you could try installing backports compat wireless package in Synaptic
<ruan> bc81: 3 gb
<bc81> Metaxa: welcome :)
<bc81> ruan: i would leave the swap alone if i were you
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: It's a Belkin 54mbs desktop adapter
<ZeroZiat> mbps*
<death4or11> ubottu want to install ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZeroZiat> it uses a broadcom driver, so that spells only trouble
<ruan> bc81: currently, less than 1mb of swap is being used
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: USB?
<ZeroZiat> I managed to load it during the live cd tryout but it still wouldn't do much so I had to leave
<ZeroZiat> to windows
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: actually broadcom cards have been pretty usable lately
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx: not so much 4 years ago
<ZeroZiat> that was hell
<Jordan_U> gaelfx: Broadcom + USB though is still painfull.
<ZeroZiat> but yeah, i came back for that one reason, to see how they carried on with that problem and such
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: if you can connect in ethernet, maybe you can download the proprietary drivers?
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx, I can't, my router is too far away and I got no cat5 cable that long.
<gaelfx> Jordan_U: well isn't that just dandy? plug'n'play my left foot
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: Is it a USB adaptor?
<gaelfx> ZeroZiat: you couldn't move the computer closer to it?
<ZeroZiat> Nope, it goes in the PCI slot in the motherboard
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx, naaah, i'm too lazy
<ZeroZiat> and that'd be hell
<bc81> ruan: i mean, unless you need to reclaim the couple GiB it's best to leave it there
<ZeroZiat> positioning it on the dining room, etc
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: If it goes in the PCI slot then you should be able to use it without NDISwrapper.
<Jordan_U> !broadcom | ZeroZiat See specifically the instructions for installing without internet access
<ubottu> ZeroZiat See specifically the instructions for installing without internet access: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Prinler> updates Alsa and still no gravey
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: But I got it to work with ndiswrapper 4 years ago! Well my world was just blown.
<bc81> ruan: you ever play games, or multitask, render 3d, use virtual machines etc?
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: NDSISwrapper has never been an optimal solution.
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: Mine's a bcmwl5
<ZeroZiat> jordan_u: it's what the helpfiles in ubuntu recommend firsthand tho
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: Because it's all there was :) Now there are native drivers.
<bc81> ruan:  hibernate your computer will use swap among other things.  see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: bcmwl5 is a windows driver for a series of BCM43XX cards.
<ZeroZiat> jordan_u in the live cd they recommended exactly the same except this time it was ndisgtk, and my wireless card doesn't ran by default in ubuntu, so after installing bcmwl5.inf in ndisgtk, i checked if it was on but it doesn't turn on in ubuntu and I don't remember how I made it light up 4 years ago
<wake83> Can someone help me diagnose a problem with gnome-terminal, and now install-info? When I open gnome-terminal, it shows as a tab in the system tray and says starting, flashes on the screen, then immediately closes. When I try to run update manager, I get an error saying dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139. I have been using konsole in the me
<wake83> while trying to get gnome-terminal to work, however I am also now being immediately disconnected when I try to ssh into the box from another pc on the network. Not sure if this is all related or not. I'm using 10.04.
<ZeroZiat> oh, thanks
<FloodBot2> wake83: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GopalK> Hi, I'm trying to build 32 bit lib on my 64 bit ubuntu. I get this error. /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libstdc++.so when searching for -lstdc++
<jargal> hi
<GopalK> Which package should I install to get it working?
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: Who / what recommended the same? What is the exact chipset of your wireless card? (run "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4" to find out).
<ruan> bc81: i dont use hibernate, and all games i play dont use more than 1gb of ram
<ZeroZiat> jordan_u I'll have to throw that one to the 'big pile of stuff to try when i boot into ubuntu', i guess
<wake83> Can someone help me diagnose a problem with gnome-terminal, and now install-info? When I open gnome-terminal, it shows as a tab in the system tray and says starting, flashes on the screen, then immediately closes.
<wake83> When I try to run update manager, I get an error saying dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139. Using 10.04
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: Did you try simply going to System > Adminstration > Additional Drivers?
<ZeroZiat> jordan_u: Anyway to find out in windows?
<ZeroZiat> jordan_u: nope, when it wouldn't detect the card I just went to help file which redirected me to ndisgtk, heh.
<Ar71k> anyone know how to find out which /dev/* is your audio device?
<Prinler> whats this mean ? iec958:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0
<Prinler>     HDA NVidia, ALC662 rev1 Digital
<Prinler>     IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
<GopalK> Sorry, got disconnected.
<amit> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ZeroZiat> alright, so the doctor's prescription is: remove the old ubuntu partition with 'parted rm sda5'
<bc81> wake83: you might try alt+f2 killall gnome-terminal (maybe it froze up?)
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: Again, this will probably get you going with native drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#ST%20%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: My guess is that you'll have to use fdisk to remove both sda5 and sda2.
<tsudot> hi, which config file saves the default application to launch for a particular file type?
<ZeroZiat> err, i'll have to take note and put it into my usb to read while in ubuntu
<wake83> bc81: thanks for the response. I tried that, however it doesn't appear to have done anything. I have rebooted within the last 5 minutes and on the first attempt at running terminal it produces the bad behavior of closing immediately.
<ZeroZiat> jordan_u: Wait, what syntax to remove it with fdisk instead of parted?
<ruan> tsudot: im not sure, but you can use the GUI(nautilus) to change default application to launch
<Prinler> Would upgrading my Nvidia graphics drivers help my HDMI sound issue you think? out of ideas!!
<tsudot> ruan, thanks, but I wanted to know if there is any config file for the same
<tsudot> ruan, I'm trying to change it problematically
<tsudot> *programitically
<bc81> wake83: can you alt+f2 xterm
<wake83> bc81: no it behaves the same way, I see the window try to open in the bottom taskbar, but then it disappears
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx or Jordan_U : There's one thing which I don't get... where's my /dev/sda4/
<bc81> wake83: not sure, sorry.  you know the virtual consoles?  try to access one ctrl+alt+f2 & ctrl+alt+f8 to return
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: You don't have one. Logical partitins start at 5, even if you haven't used all 4 primary partitions.
<ZeroZiat> Oh.
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U, neat. Okay. But I still don't know how to remove sda2 and sda5 with fdisk.
<forex> (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<forex>  〜(￣▽￣〜)(〜￣▽￣)〜
<ZeroZiat> ... what
<Jordan_U> forex: Please stop. This is a support channel.
<karla> forex, cute, but do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<forex> (〜￣▽￣)〜(〜￣▽￣)〜(〜￣▽￣)〜(〜￣▽￣)〜
<ZeroZiat> oh shit
<karla> lol
<ZeroZiat> we got a major troll here
<maco> !language | ZeroZiat
<ubottu> ZeroZiat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ZeroZiat> my bad!
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | forex
<ubottu> forex: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wake83> bc81: not really familiar with virtual consoles, but I did go into one. I typed login info, said I have new mail, then showed login prompt again. Was able to get back to desktop via ctrl+alt+f7
<eoss> hello apache wont shutdown damnit
<eoss> ./apache2 stop says its shutting it down but i check and its not
<eoss> i do apachectl -k stop and it says its not running
<eoss> yet it is!
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: I can't use fdisk to remove a partition, I tried googling a man page on it and I don't seem to find a remove partition command or somesuch
<karla> eoss, pkill -9 apache2 ?
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: I only know how to use fdisk interactively.
<ZeroZiat> hmm
<ZeroZiat> well, what do I do, then?
<eoss> yea that worked karla thanks
<ZeroZiat> to remove sda2 and sda5, I mean.
<karla> eoss, :)
<eoss> why dont the other ocmmands word?
<karla> eoss, maybe the process was stuck somehow
<eoss> work
<eoss> ok also if i have port 80 opened on localserver can people get access from the outside or is it safe
<norlane> leave #ubuntu  goodbuy
<eoss> i have a router and i didnt forward my port
<ruan> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/
<Jordan_U> norlane: /part
<Prinler> So frusterating
<ruan> ZeroZiat: see link i posted above
<bc81> wake83: well a couple things you can do i think try to update again, or go into synaptic, reload and fix broken packages (if any)
<ZeroZiat> ruan: Thanks a bunch
<ruan> ZeroZiat: np :)
<simoncpu> hello
<simoncpu> where does fetchmail save the downloaded data in ubuntu?
<simoncpu> i can't find my mails at /var/mail or /var/spool/*
<eoss> also anyone know of gui SVNs for ubuntu?
<ruan> rapidsvn?
<ruan> just search on ubuntu software center
<dborba> hey fellas - quick one - i wanted to use lilo to create a usb drive so i installed it with apt-get - after which i got the following messages
<dborba> WARNING: kernel & initrd not found in the root directory (/vmlinuz & /initrd.img)
<dborba> WARNING: Do NOT reboot or LILO may fail to boot if your kernel+initrd is large.
<dborba> WARNING: Please read /usr/share/doc/lilo/README.Debian
<FloodBot2> dborba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc81> !enter | dborba
<ubottu> dborba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dborba> now - does that mean grub is screwed up or is that just a default message?
<wake83> bc81: thanks. Synaptic shows 1527 installed, 0 broken, 116 to install/upgrade, 0 to remove. If I try to Apply, install-info immediately fails. E: install-info: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exist status 139.
<wake83> bc81: and if I look at the details, it has a segmentation fault, dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure). sigh.
<dborba> bc81, short copy paste contained a few new lines - sorry about that
<ruan> is there a way i can copy from terminal using ctrl c? or do i have to right click>copy
<red> how do I find out what my #{RAILS_ROOT} is?
<ZeroZiat> Alright people, I'll report back soon.
<cube1> good, ZeroZiat
<Jordan_U> ruan: ctrl+shift+c
<ruan> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> ruan: You're welcome.
<ruan> test
<bc81> wake83: i don't know, sorry.  what were you installing when it broke?
<ruan> ctrl shift v as well.
<WaterRatj> Can anyone yell me how to enable compiz? I'm on a fresh install of ubuntu
<red> I think its something like envvars but cant recall
<eiselekd> oh.lhihökhjlhkgugojpjö
<bc81> WaterRatj: system >> preferences >> appearence >> Visual Effects
<wake83> bc81: np, thanks for your help. I'm not sure to be honest. It's been broken for quite a long time now. I think it broke when I updated to 10.04 through update manager. Something failed during the update and it's been downhill since.
<SealedWithAKiss> I have re-installed Windows 7. I wanted to stop using GRUB and use the Windows 7 boot loader to choose between Ubuntu and Windows upon starting. I downloaded an application called EasyBCD and followed this guide (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-the-windows-bootloader-to-dual-boot-windows-vista-and-ubuntu.html). However now when I boot my machine it goes straight to GRUB. Inside GRUB there is only a reference to my previous Vist
<SealedWithAKiss> a installation and I cannot get into Windows 7. Can anybody help?
<eiselekd> jag vill se po skräckfilm!
<FloodBot2> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaterRatj> hmm seems not working, says like desktop effects can't be enabled
<eiselekd> ,kouj
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Run "sudo update-grub".
<lwizardl> can someone help me find a program to rename all files in a directory using any thing sorta like "My Trip Pictures ***.jpg"
<bc81> wake83: yea i've <i>never</i> had a smooth transition when upgrading that way, always do a fresh install
<lwizardl> on windows i used http://www.xnview.com/en/screenshots.html but the linux version doesn't work the same
<wake83> bc81: lesson learned. :)
<BiPolah> Is there a list of Worldguard permissions anywhere? I want a group to be able to build in any region but not create them
<bc81> WaterRatj: did you enstall drivers for your GFX card?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, also why is there like 4 entries on GRUB similar to this: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic ?
<WaterRatj> no, just installed ubuntu and saw that ubuntu had compiz installed
<WaterRatj> So I need to install drivers? where do I get them exactly?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, and 4 similar to this: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic ?
<bc81> WaterRatj: hmm..check system > admin > additional drivers
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, updating GRUB appears to have done nothing, it is still adding the old entry for Windows Vista.
<WaterRatj> Says no appropriate drivers isntalled
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Those are older kernels. Whenever a new kernel is installed the old one is kept in case of problems with the newer one.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, /dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<bc81> WaterRatj: i can't help you further as this is unfamiliar to me. what kind of system is it, what video card etc
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: What happens when you try to use the Vista entry?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, the screen goes blank and then it returns me to the GRUB menu.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I had a Ubuntu / Vista dual boot before. I was using GRUB to switch between the two. Vista became unusable so I upgraded to 7, that didn't fix my Vista issues so I performed a clean installation of Windows 7. Then I decided I didn't want GRUB and downloaded EasyBCD. Then things went wrogn.
<gaurav_help> how i mount my drives from terminal
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I'd just like GRUB to show two menu entries. Windows 7 and Ubuntu. With both working.
<bc81> !mount | gaurav_help
<ubottu> gaurav_help: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ZeroZiat> Okay, then.
<ZeroZiat> I deleted sda2 and sda5, I asked parted to run 'print' again. It said that the partitions were overlapping, yet again.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I had massive problems with GRUB a long time ago. I couldn't boot into anything. Somebody on here helped me manually fix things, and it took hours. GRUB is really messed up.
<lafa_> I have installed grub-efi on my imac, i can load fine into grub; here the keyboard works. Now when i boot ubuntu none of the input devices work
<WaterRatj> Ok, Installed my video driver. Where do I go again for enabling compiz?
<hermanlf> is there any way to find out what frame buffer mode is currently being used?
<ZeroZiat> hmph
<ZeroZiat> gaelfx, you there?
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help me with an inaccurate Windows entry in GRUB? Can't boot into Windows 7.
<red> how do I find out what my " #{RAILS_ROOT} " is?
<GrimmleSawOdooLa> Well, I'm having problems with MSN file transfer in Pidgin on Ubuntu. What should I do? File transfer rate is extremely slow.
<SealedWithAKiss> Anybody? I cannot access Windows and have to complete a C# university assignment in VS 2010 by midday.
<malus> get paid to click on ads @ http://bux.to/?r=malus2200
<malus> hello all
<maco> malus: going to behave now?
<malus> yep
<maco> good
<SealedWithAKiss> malus, www.getpaidtosuckcock.com
<maco> !language | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SealedWithAKiss> Apologies.
<mage7> hello...I want to install an older version of gdb  (6.8 instead of 7.2)  because apparently it doesnt work with Qt Creator...
<mage7> but when i try to remove  the newer version using Synaptics package manager, it says i have to also remove qt-sdk which i dont want to do ...is there any way to work around this
<ruan> mage7: you could remove both and reinstall qt-sdk
<mage7> thanks for reply ruan...ok Synaptics says that qt-sdk is 32 KB..so to reinstall will hopefully only take 32KB? because i am on dial-up and i dont want to download the entire Qt-sdk (several 100s of MBs)
<jqke> mage7: i think that normaly when you got aptitutde remove ... it just uninstall but dont remove the package from local directory.
<jqke> mage7: so next install, you should need to download  if you use remove and not purge
<rumpe1> mage7, qt-sdk is a meta-package... that's the reason why it's so small and it have to download much more packages
<mage7> rumpe1: so removing or reinstalling it wont also remove/reinstall all the other packages?
<rumpe1> mage7, removing will only remove the metapackage... the 32kB
<rumpe1> mage7, the dependend packages will still be there unless you do a apt-get autoremove
<mage7> ok thanks...so i will remove (but not purge) gdb along with qt-sdk and try to install the older version and then reinstall qt-sdk and see what happens
<rumpe1> mage7, reinstalling qt-sdk will update the gdb-version to the version in the dependencies of qt-sdk
<rumpe1> mage7, but you can try pinning the gdb-version
<Cocoabean> Hi, I'm sshing into a Freebsd box from a Macbook. I can't seem to get the "alt/option" key presses to go through correctly. I was trying to use irssi, but could not use meta-# to switch windows. If I hold "option" and press "1" or "2" to change windows, it just prints two lines.
<nash__> hey developers help me
<Jordan_U> Cocoabean: This is #ubuntu, try ##mac.
<Cocoabean> Jordan_U: oh man, i totally spaced, thanks
<robbiethe1st> Anyone know some stuff about deleted file recovery on an EXT4 filesystem?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, do you think that there's anything you might be able to do to help fix GRUB?
<Jordan_U> Cocoabean: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: It's too late for me to think straight now, but possibly tomorrow.
<rumpe1> Cocoabean, there are some infos for this case i guess: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#switching_windows
<Metaxa123> How do I register with NickServ?
<ruan> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rumpe1> Metaxa123, /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <emailaddr>
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, thanks anyway.
<SealedWithAKiss> I have a problem with GRUB, can anybody help?
<mage7> SealedWithAKiss .I doubt i can help...but could you describe the problem...is the entry missing from GRUB?
<Metaxa123> hum...
<nelson09> SealedWithAKiss, Its possible I could help too. please describe whats wrong.
<SealedWithAKiss> mage7, I installed Windows 7 over Windows Vista. The entry for Vista is still in GRUB, however it doesn't boot into Windows.
<mage7> rumpe1....can you tell me how to pin the gdb-version
<rumpe1> mage7, there should be some option in synaptic like "force version" or similar
<mage7> rumpe1...ok thanks found it..trying
<ruan> is there a reason why programs ran with superuser privileges don't apply a theme?
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, I removed Vista and installed Windows 7. I then downloaded a tool called EasyBCD because I wanted to use the Windows boot loader instead of GRUB. Since rebooting I have been unable to boot into Windows, since I'm taken automatically to GRUB, and the only Windows entry is the old Vista one which no longer works.
<ruan> eg. synaptic or gksudo gedit
<rumpe1> SealedWithAKiss, you have to update grub
<SealedWithAKiss> rumpe1, , "sudo update-grub" does nothing.
<rumpe1> SealedWithAKiss, define "nothing"
<SealedWithAKiss> rumpe1, it doesn't change the entries in the GRUB menu.
<rumpe1> SealedWithAKiss, how about "sudo os-prober"
<SealedWithAKiss> rumpe1, that produces /dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<mage7> hello...guys will running grub-install help SealedWithAKiss
<SealedWithAKiss> Windows 7 is on /dev/sda1
<SealedWithAKiss> The Vista entry points to HD 0 and partition 1 - where Windows is located, right?
<nelson09> that entry SEEMS correct, however partitions / HDD numbers can be different. Usually "sudo update-grub" will rescan for any other OS.
<Metaxa> Hum...If I type /msg NickServ REGISTER (my pswd) (email) I get an error for syntax. I am very new at this, I have done nothing else but used empathy to connect to this IRC channel.
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, "sudo update-grub" doesn't help.
<jetienne> http://security.ubuntu.com/ i got 20kbyte/s from security.ubuntu.com... how come ? is there something big happening
<SealedWithAKiss> In order to make absolutely sure it hasn't changed anything I'll take the system down for a reboot.
<nelson09> I saw that post earlier. Does indeed complicate things... Try the command "fdisk -l" this will list the partitions on the HDDs and how they are formated.
<rumpe1> SealedWithAKiss, it nothing else works, create a /etc/grub.d-script for win7 manually
<michele> firs user
<michele> first time use ubuntu
<michele> good morning
<Metaxa> morning
<michele> this chat is ok
<michele> here is possible to talk for ubuntu
<jetienne> jdk at 20k/s is harsh :)
<mage7> good morning and welcome to ubuntu...We wish you a pleasant flight and hope you enjoy your complimentary peanuts
<tonyyarusso> jetienne: No, just Canonical's gear failing.
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm back, nothing has changed.
<michele> mmmh I  I have ubuntu 10.10
<mage7> SealedWithAKiss: What is the message that is printed when you select Vista
<michele> for my nebook
<Metaxa> nice, i've been using the same for some time now
<nelson09> SealedWithAKiss, I believe you logged off before I sent my last message. Try the command "fdisk -l". This will list the partitions on the drive and how they are formatted. by looking for NTFS, you should be able to verify sda1 / partition 1 etc.
<SealedWithAKiss> mage7, the screen goes momentarily blank and then takes me back to the GRUB menu. Nothing is displayed.
<michele> but I don't know my kernel
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, I have already verified that dev/sda1 is Windows.
<ruan_> uh, why did it just rejoin
<mage7> michele type uname -a  in terminal
<michele> need  help for shortcut keyboard
<nelson09> that is odd.. do you have "ChainLoader +1" or similar in the grub file?
<tonyyarusso> michele: You can also get the kernel version from the "System" tab of the System Monitor under System->Administration in the menu.
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, yes.
<michele> ok check
<norlane> :)
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, I typed in GRUB at the command line and it told me it wasn't installed. I've done sudo apt-get instal grub and it's told me that there's no menu.lst so I hit Y to generate one. Now there isn't even a Vista entry.
<nelson09> alright. and sorry if im having you check things you already have. I hava a laptop that i installed 7 over vista dual boot linux. I'm checking to see what I have.
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, http://pastebin.com/0LXurS2s
<edwardteach> !shortcuts | michele
<ubottu> michele: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, that's what just happened at the command line.
<michele> ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: You should not have installed the "grub" package, that's grub legacy. run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" before you reboot or you might not be able to boot at all.
<michele> tonyrusso. thanks
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, life saver. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: You're welcome.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, is there anything else I should do?
<nelson09> Yep, just what I was going to say. Jordan_U is correct. make sure to install that BEFORE a reboot or have a boot disk handy.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, it is now generating grub.cfg with the Vista entry again.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<SealedWithAKiss> nelson09, I have done so.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Also the output of "debconf show grub-pc".
<lot> help
<ruan_> !ask | lot
<ubottu> lot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shane2> hi guys
<ruan_> lot: what's the problem?
<lot> I want view the irssi's man
<ruan_> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<lot> !irssi
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/VZWXvxJi - RESULTS.txt
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/KrcM9BfW - output from debconf show grub-pc
<shane2> i have install ubuntu which i had downloaded from ubuntu live site but i am facing volume  issue
<shane2> i tried with drivers but no luck
<shane2> i am using acer loptop
<shane2> please help me
<shane2> i will be thankfull
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I have a feeling that I'm about to receive bad news.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Sorry "debconf-show grub-pc".
<almoxarife> shane2`
<shane2> yes
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/XQKeCtdd
<almoxarife> shane2: explain issue
<shane2> i cannot hear any voice like songs etc
<shane2> i think driver issue
<norlane> testing
<norlane> cool
<almoxarife> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied <--what was this about?
<shane2> any difference in live site ubtuntu setp and dvd or cd
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I wouldn't be too bothered normally, but I need to get into Windows to complete a programming assignment for university. It's due in later today. I have to use Visual Studio 2010.
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: is it possible to run VS2010 with wine?
<Madpilot> shane2, sometimes Ubuntu mutes all sound output by default, for some reason.
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, no I'm talking about Windows 7.
<Madpilot> shane2, click the volume notify icon, top right of the screen somewhere, and see if it's showing Mute selected
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, sorry I misunderstood. No it isn't possible.
<shane2> i have tried by using different techniques but no luck
 * lot 
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: why can't you run it off wine?
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<shane2> in "Sound Preference" i cannot see any hard driver
<ruan_> ah ok
<ruan_> what about virtualbox/vmware
<ruan_> if all else fails, of course
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, any progress?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: You appear to have done some odd, and in some cases incorrect, things to try to add a windows entry manually to grub. And I don't see any automtic entry in either of the two grub.cfgs you have (again odd that you have two). I really am too tired to sort it all out at the moment. I'd say try booting with Super GRUB2 Disk (burn it to a CD, unetbootin will *not* work) and if that doesn't allow you to boot windows then look for another computer
<linux_probe> lolol
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, do you anticipate that this miss will take a long time to sort out? I don't have a CD to hand.
<SealedWithAKiss> mess *
<Dewi> how can I see what display driver X is using?
<ruan_> Dewi: what is X?
<Dewi> ruan_: xorg I guess
<Dewi> ruan_: it hasn't been retired in 1010 has it?
<norlane>  testing
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Yes.
<ruan_> isn't it possible to boot off usb?
<mrnoda> leave
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, is re-installing the whole OS a quick-fix option? I really need this sorted as soon as possible.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Yes, re-installing Windows should fix it.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I mean Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: No, I don't think that will help, though I'm not sure.
<dc5ala> Dewi: you can check /var/log/Xorg* log files
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: fastest solution i can think of is emulation
<SealedWithAKiss> I don't know what to do. It doesn't appear as though anybody in here is experienced enough to be able to help me resolve this problem, perhaps other than Jordan_U but he's understandably tired.
<mage7> if SealedWithAKiss ran fixmbr from the windows seven cd would that enable him to boot into seven (at the cost of losing grub and ability to boot into ubuntu temporarily)
<SealedWithAKiss> That means I have no chance!
<White-Horse> ok please do not kick me or ban but i really must flame ubuntu for a 1 or 2 mins why the hell did ubuntu decide to drop support for nvida cards when nvidia has always supported linux it was ati that was not on board right up till 9.10 everything was fine then 10.04 comes out and bang no more nvida support i just do not understand why break something that wasn't broke what the hell is going on ?
<ruan_> White-Horse: im on a nvidia card and its working for me..
<SealedWithAKiss> mage7, I don't have a Windows 7 CD. I installed from an ISO.
<Dewi> dc5ala: thcx
<Dewi> er, thx
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: It's easy to boot from an iso with Virtualbox.
<mage7> huh....how did y ou boot into the iso?
<mage7> White-Horse i am on an nvidia 8600m-gt on 10.10 and its working fine
<White-Horse> yes but the nvidia linux priority driver has been drop from hardware driver
<mehdi> anyone similar with this errors?  warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<mehdi> error: ‘strstr’ was not declared in this scope
<White-Horse> now you must install it yourself and config X
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I have a Windows ISO located on my Windows partition. You're saying that there's a way to boot from that without a CD from Linux so that I can use the recovery console to fixmbr?
<mage7> White-Horse have you tried System>Administration>Additional-Drivers?
<White-Horse> yes i have
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: No. I'm saying that you can use that to install and use Windows within a virtual machine.'
<White-Horse> also when you install it yourself the boot up screen is all messed up
<White-Horse> only after you boot into linux the screen is ok
<SealedWithAKiss> Is there any way to run the fixmbr command from Linux?
<khelpme> Can someone maybe help me w/ this: I just built this system - i have 2 optical drives (one is cd rw, the other is dvd r) -- i want to boot from the dvd, but it doesn't appear to be resovlable as bootable option :-/
<Gnea> White-Horse: Ubuntu has never dropped nvidia support.
<satya> hello
<White-Horse> yes they did
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Yes, but I'm not sure if it will help, and it will make Ubuntu unbootable.
<chalcedony> i'm trying to get kopete on ubuntu 10.04 -- i downloaded kopete, and libjasper-runtime - but it won't start. i have a pastebin if someone can help?
<White-Horse> there is no nvidia linux priority driver in ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> White-Horse: no it hasn't, you're just doing it wrong.
<satya> how to recover commands in the history after delete?
<Gnea> White-Horse: again, wrong.
<satya> how to recover commands in the history after delete?
<mage7> White-Horse: It is the same with Windows as well..when you install windows you have to use Windows update to download the nvidia drivers
<Gnea> White-Horse: what method are you trying to use to install the driver?
<White-Horse> when i scan for drivers ubuntu says none are in use/found
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, will you be able to tell me how? It's a risk I'm willing to take.
<Gnea> White-Horse: 'when i scan' <-- what does that mean?
<ruan_> satya: which commands in which history?
<White-Horse> under sys admin hardware drivers
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I'd love to remove Linux but I need it. I need both Linux and Windows equally. Getting them to co-exist just causes me trouble though.
<White-Horse> just like i did in 9.10
<ruan_> lol, windows update never got me updated nvidia drivers
<mage7> SealedWithAKiss you might end up in a situation without neither windows or ubuntu
<Gnea> White-Horse: alright, what is the output of this command:  lspci | grep VGA
<satya> ruan_: in ubuntu all of the commands previously run are stored in the history
<mage7> *with
<White-Horse> in fact 9.10 found the driver on its own
<dhiren> Is anybody working on rails
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<dhiren> ??
<satya> ruan_: i deleted with history -c. now how to recover it?
<ruan_> satya: you mean terminal?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, assuming this ruins absolutely everything and I can't boot into either partition, a Live CD will help me right?
<satya> ruan_: yes
<Gnea> White-Horse: yes, well, I run a bunch of 10.04 systems and they all found the right driver for the nvidia cards on them.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: If that doesn't help though, seriously give up for now and go to a computer lab on campus or something.
<White-Horse> it shows my video card
<White-Horse> i am not on ubuntu atm
<White-Horse> but i did all that before
<Gnea> White-Horse: well, you should be
<White-Horse> i can't cause i can not get my card to work lol
<Gnea> White-Horse: we're here to offer support and to solve the problem, not act as your punching bag.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Yes, follow this guide to restore grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Gnea> White-Horse: you can get into the gui without the driver, therefore you can.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I have ran the commands. My fate now lies with the computer Gods.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: If your Ubuntu install is 64 bit you will need a 64 bit liveCD to follow that guide.
<White-Horse> then why is all this stuff in the ubuntu fourms
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, it is a 64-bit installation.
<Gnea> White-Horse: without a url, your complaint is meaningless.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Again, if that doesn't help though, seriously give up for now and go to a computer lab on campus or something to finish your homework.
<White-Horse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Gnea> White-Horse: that's not a forum url, that's a wiki url.
<White-Horse> ok 1 sec i find another
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, right I'm taking her down for a reboot. If this works I'll come back onto IRC in a couple of minutes - if I'm not back on it's dead and I have resigned to travelling into university to the computer labs.
<ruan_> good luck.
<Gnea> White-Horse: those are typical instructions, did you try following them?
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, thanks man.
<SealedWithAKiss> Here goes....!
<mage7> and with that SealedWithAKiss has set off on his perilous journey to Mount Doom
<ruan_> mage7: maybe not yet
<Gnea> I get the feeling that White-Horse is gui-dependent
<White-Horse> no i use the terminal
<White-Horse> as well
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> so what would hold you back from getting on irc in ubuntu?
<satya> ruan_: do u know how to recover it?
<White-Horse> cause i do not have ubuntu installed atm
<Gnea> then come back when you do have it installed
<Gnea> it wouldn't hurt to install updates after you install, too
<ruan_> satya: im not completely sure
<Gnea> White-Horse: also, great program that can help with troubleshooting: pastebinit
<mage7> in my opinion todays users cant be expected to use the terminal or rtfm for usual tasks
<White-Horse> i used pastebin many times here
<Gnea> White-Horse: seriously, get Ubuntu installed again, come on back, we'll help you get your nvidia to work properly.
<White-Horse> ok
<ruan_> shopt -s histappend
<ruan_> PROMPT_COMMAND=`history -a`
<White-Horse> but so many ppl here told me i need to use scripts etc.....
<Gnea> White-Horse: also, are you using wubi or installing to a real partition?
<White-Horse> and i need to mess around with vesa
<Gnea> White-Horse: well, nvidia doesn't use vesa
<Gnea> White-Horse: your choices of drivers: nv, nouveau, nvidia.  the 3rd one is the one you want to install.
<White-Horse> i use the alt. cd to set up lvm
<ruan_> satya: try that
<Gnea> why do you need LVM?
<White-Horse> to encrypt mt HDD's
<White-Horse> my*
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> well get your encryption sorted and come back
<Gnea> there's usually someone with their head screwed on correctly in here that can help
<White-Horse> thats 1 other thing it will not let me said up hardware raid 0
<White-Horse> says only software raid 1 is supported
<Gnea> usually myself, actionparsnip, Jordan_U, among others...
<Gnea> well, you need a real hardware raid solution to do hardware raid
<satya> ruan_: i got it with this command: cat /home/username/.bash_history
<Gnea> and if you're going to do raid, might as well be hardware based
<White-Horse> i have one
<Gnea> software raid just plain sucks
<White-Horse> i know
<Gnea> :)
<ruan_> satya:ok
<Gnea> White-Horse: how many times have you done the whole lvm+encryption setup?
<White-Horse> in fact it was actionparsnip that gave me a url to fix the boot up issues with ubuntu 10.04 and the nvidia driver proms.
<Gnea> ah okay
<linatrrix> how i can make cd image from installed Ubuntu Distro
<Bohemian_Cow> Driver proms sounds romantic
<White-Horse> he said he made alittle script to fix that
<ruan_> .bash_history shows my learning timeline
<Gnea> lol
<White-Horse> i done the lvm+encryption since 8.04
<Gnea> nice
<Gnea> I think I tried it a couple times..... something got screwed up at somepoint and my home directory wouldn't fsck anymore
<Gnea> so I tossed it and reinstalled
<White-Horse> i never had that prom
<White-Horse> it always works 100%
<Gnea> eeprom?
<White-Horse> trouble*
<Gnea> yeah, 'prom' isn't recognizable as 'problem'
<White-Horse> heh
<White-Horse> its shorter to type
<Gnea> I wonder if the alt cd isn't utilizing something that the desktop cd does
<ruan_> prob also works
<satya> ruan_: what is learning timeline
<ruan_> satya: how i learned to use terminal
<Gnea> yes, 'prob' makes more sense
<ruan_> satya: a timeline of how i used terminal and learned to use it
<White-Horse> ok well when i get my Dell Optiplex 780 i will try again with ubuntu 10.04 and come back here for help with the nvidia driver
<Gnea> Dell's can be tricky, but they tend to 'just work' for the most part
<White-Horse> as for now i will stay with the Dell Workstation T3400 on Windows Server
<gibss37> when install ubuntu using free space it says no root file system is defined
<Gnea> best oxymoron I've read all day
<Gnea> well, I'm off to bed
<ruan_> gibss37: i think you need to make a partition formatted as ext4
<White-Horse> thank you Gnea :)
<Gnea> White-Horse: good luck :)
<POPEYE> yep
<gibss37> when i try to make it an ext4 using gparted and then select it it says no swap memory selected
<White-Horse> sorry for flaming but sometimes i just do not understand why things are done lol
<White-Horse> i really do like ubuntu very much
<Gnea> not a problem, you didn't go off the deep end with it
<ruan_> gibss37: you might need a swap partition as well i guess
<solaris0> #windows
<POPEYE> how to get any network activity tray icon
<POPEYE> &
<POPEYE> ?
<POPEYE> in xfce
<FloodBot2> POPEYE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan_> POPEYE: add to panel > system monitor
<ruan_> xfce?
<Gnea> White-Horse: most of the time, people come in here complaining about stuff and never stop to think that the more they complain, the worse their problem gets
<gibss37> ruan_:  so what should i do, i am on windows, should i make two partitions one for swap and other for ubuntu
<White-Horse> true
<White-Horse> but thats also how you get change done
<satya> ruan_: i got history in my machine. but i could not got in my client machine, with bash_history
<White-Horse> if no one complains nothing gets done
<Gnea> White-Horse: not around here, most of the time it results in expulsion
<White-Horse> well maybe i will send an email to the makers of ubuntu :)
<Gnea> heh
<White-Horse> and ask them what the hell they are doing
<POPEYE> " add to panel > system monitor" in xfce no those item
<ruan_> what is xfce?
<Gnea> that's what I've wondered too at times
<Gnea> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ruan_> ah
<ruan_> so there is xfce, gnome, and kde
<satya> ruan_:   what is shopt -s histappend and PROMPT_COMMAND=history -a
<White-Horse> i did read the reason for removing the driver is because ubuntu wants to be 100% open source
<ruan_> satya: it brings history back if it hasn't been cleared
<Gnea> White-Horse: well, it hasn't been removed from 10.04 or 10.10
<Gnea> White-Horse: and that isn't really true - Debian is that way for sure
<White-Horse> but at the same time ubuntu says it wants to be easy enough even for someone that never used linux before
<Gnea> White-Horse: but Ubuntu strives to do what Debian can't and won't do
<gibss37> is there a need of three differentpartitions namely : 1. root ( / ) in ext4  2. home (/home ) in ext4 and 3. swap
<solaris0> :Gnea xfce is a type of window manager
<ruan_> i find ubuntu easier than windows.
<Gnea> solaris0: I know.
<Gnea> anyway, as I said, it's sleepy time
<Gnea> later
<White-Horse> well i must be crazy because when i use on 9.10 ubuntu found the nvidia driver on its own and installed and config X on it own now with 10.04 it does not do that anymore
<Madpilot> gibss37, that's the usual partition setup, yes
<satya> ruan_:   what is PROMPT_COMMAND=history -a
<ruan_> satya: im not sure, i googled for that
<ikonia> White-Horse: you always have to enable the nvidia video module manually with the drivers tool
<ikonia> White-Horse: that has been the case in every release.
<White-Horse> not in 9.10
<gibss37> Madpilot:  so which one should i use for installing  from those three
<ikonia> White-Horse: yes, in 9.10 the propritary nvidia modules won't get enabled unless you tell it do
<ciesco> hi
<White-Horse> in 9.10 ubuntu asked you if you wanted to installed the driver
<Madpilot> gibss37, which one what? your system lives in /, your own files in /home, swap is, well, swap. All three are in use.
<White-Horse> in 10.04 it does not evne find it .
<White-Horse> even*
<ikonia> White-Horse: yes, so you selected "yes" therefore enabling it
<ikonia> White-Horse: what video card is it?
<mage7> I still don't understand White-Horse's difficulty exactly ..was he trying to do something technical....my ubuntu installed pretty much out of the box except for nvidia drivers but that was just 2 clicks away at System>Administration>Additional drivers...I am noob to linux and it didnt require anything else
<White-Horse> eVGA GT 430
<gibss37> no i am saying when it says to select a partition to install ubuntu, where should point the setup
<ikonia> White-Horse: is that card supported by the current Nvidia driver modules ?
<ruan_> for me it came up with the option to install drivers and i installed current.
<White-Horse> yes
<ikonia> White-Horse: how do you know ?
<ruan_> and it works perfectly
<White-Horse> i checked
<ikonia> White-Horse: where ?
<amok> hey people. where I can set PATH for superuser ?
<White-Horse> right from nvidia website
<amok> /home/amok/.bashrc ?
<ikonia> so when you go to the additional drivers menu, does it offer you an nvidia module to install ?
<White-Horse> i have never seen that additional drivers menu in ubuntu 10.04
<White-Horse> i only see hardware drivers
<ruan_> not under system > admin > additional drivers?
<ikonia> White-Horse: it's in system->administration
<ikonia> White-Horse: hardware drivers is the tool
<ikonia> White-Horse: does that offer you an nvidia driver ?
<White-Horse> i do not know because i never seen that
<gibss37> like i have 4 gb of ram so do i need 8 gb swap
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, the machine died. R.I.P.
<White-Horse> i look for drivers the same way i did in 9.10
<ikonia> White-Horse: ok, I suggest you look in the hardware drivers menu
<cvrse> is there anyway to name the virtual desktops while running compiz?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I'm using a friends netbook.#
<Madpilot> White-Horse, it's System->Admin->Hardware Drives on 9.10 as well, though.
<ikonia> White-Horse: look for drivers using the tool I've just told you
<White-Horse> yes but soon as i scan for driver 9.10 found them right away
<ikonia> White-Horse: look for drivers using the tool I've just told you
<Fleck> hello, have ubuntu 10.10 server, have set up bridge in interfaces and dhcpd3 - problem is - dhcpd3 tries to start up before bridge is ready... and never gets started on starup...
<Fleck> any ideas?
<White-Horse> 10.04 does not
<mage7> The name on 10.10 is System>Admin > Additional drivers
<ikonia> White-Horse: look for drivers using the tool I've just told you
<ledah> hi anyone knows how i can install a different version of a program without losing the old one?
<amok> FUCK ! IDIOTS !! I ASKED: WHERE I CAN CHANGE PATH ??
<ikonia> w/hois amok
<ruan_> that was fast.
<White-Horse> ok i will give it try thank you all for your help on this have a good night/day
<gibss37> anybody?
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, machine died.
<koodough> gibss37: what was your question
<bivo> where does flash 10.2.152.27 keep the loaded videos? It used to keep them in /tmp
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: cant boot at all?
<gibss37> koodough: I have 4gb of ram do i need 8 gb swap
<ruan_> gibss37: depends what you're going to do
<koodough> gibss37: what are you using the computer for? Mostly the answer is no
<ruan_> !swap | gibss37
<ubottu> gibss37: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bivo> gibss37 for 99.999% of people, no
<gibss37> i would be using ubuntu for only running apache for my website
<gibss37> so how much swap i should go for
<ikonia> gibss37: it really depends on your machine, and how many hits you'll get
<koodough> gibss37: meh. Really up to you. I would put 2gb for the heck of it
<ruan_> personally i use no swap at all, but i do nothing ram-heavy
<rumpe1> gibss37, if there's plenty of free space, just use some gigs for swap... for worst cases
<koodough> gibss37: you probably won't use it for a apache server
<gibss37> koodough:  why ?
<gibss37> i dont want have a vps on ther systems
<rumpe1> gibss37, you can always add swap-files to swap-space manually ... if you think you need more
<jatt> today I uninstalled openoffice, office on a windows virtual machine is way faster
<koodough> gibss37: Harddrive are so big today that 2gb for swap isn't a problem. You dont have to have any, which some of my system don't. Apache doesn't use much ram so I would not worry
<eoss> hello trying to install this rapidsvn but getting this error configure: error: APR is required. Try --with-apr-config.
<jatt> openoffice should improve its performance if they want to compete
<FLeiXiuS> In 9.04 how to I create a mingetty autologin?
<rumpe1> jatt, this is off-topic and you can hardly compete with someone, who does it for free....
<ruan_> jatt: how so?
<gibss37> i have 500gigs
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, nopeee. Nothing. Not even Ubuntu now.
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, I'm on a friends netbook at the minute.
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: livecd is the only way to boot ubuntu off that machine then
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, WINDOWS BOOT MANAGER - The selected file could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt: \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: mbr is corrupt?
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, that's what it says.
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: i dont get why windows boot manager complains about grub being corrupt
<ikonia> ruan_: because it's a wubi install
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, I know lol
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, I own an expensive doorstop now.
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: is it possible to get into any terminal? or windows recovery console?
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, nothing. It wants a CD.
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: can't boot off a flash usb?
<bivo> where does flash 10.2.152.27 keep the loaded videos? It used to keep them in /tmp
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, You need to use EasyBCD to create a bootable USB on another Windows machine. Then copy the contents of the ISO you downloaded from our ISO to the USB, and use EasyBCD to add a WinPE entry pointing to the .WIM file on the USB. Apparently.
<dhiren> can somebody tell me how to install os using pen drive
<ikonia> !install | dhiren
<ubottu> dhiren: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stuart> i have returned with my grub2 issue...why am i getting a "grub>" prompt when i power on my laptop instead of a list of kernels?
<dhiren> thanks
<ikonia> stuart: probably because it is pointing at the wrong partition for the grub.conf file
<ikonia> !grub2 > stuart
<ubottu> stuart, please see my private message
<ikonia> stuart: check out the link ubottu's just pm'd to you it will walk you through re-configuring grub
<ruan_> SealedWithAKiss: the last step is confusing
<introuble> i just bought dell d610 laptop , i think it too hot after half an hour. i downloaded speedfan utility it shows hdd temp 20 in begining and reaches 45 c. but the 'temp1' constantly shows 65c at start and so onn.. why is that so and why it gets hot ?
<stuart> do you mean grub.cfg file?
<ikonia> stuart: read the link ubottu just sent you
<SealedWithAKiss> ruan_, good job I backed up for the first time in my life like 4 hours ago.
<cvrse> is there anyway to name the virtual desktops while running compiz?
<ruan_> floodbot quits?
<ikonia> ignore it
<allx> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maxlo> Hi
<maxlo> is there a way to change/configure the gdm theme?
<maxlo> it is ok if I need to edit text files. I only need to change/customize the theme
<maxlo> i am using gdm 2.30, under 10.04
<ruan_> what exactly is gdm?
<ikonia> ruan_: gnome desktop manager, the login box
<ikonia> or display manager, I can't remember
<ruan_> ok
<linatrrix> how i can make cd image from installed Ubuntu Distro
<ikonia> linatrrix: you don't really do that
<ikonia> linatrrix: custom spins aren't something we support
<keyns> i had to delete my favorite porn to download ubuntu
<ruan_> lol
<stuart> i have looked at this website several times and it doesn't have any information that has been specific enough to let me solve the problem
<ikonia> keyns: don't need to hear about it
<ikonia> stuart: first question are you using any raid disks ?
<stuart> no, single hard drive, one OS never installed anything but ubuntu
<ikonia> stuart: so there is no other OS on it, just ubuntu ?
<stuart> yup
<ikonia> stuart: ok, how many partitions on the disk ?
<stuart> not sure, command line command to assess this?
<dhiren> I have only one partiton on disk and i want to install one more os . can somebody help me with this
<ikonia> stuart: pastebin the output of "sudo fisk -l" please
<ikonia> dhiren: you just need to resize that partition to make space, create a new partition and install the OS there
<dhiren> how to resize
<ikonia> dhiren: use a tool such as gparted, but you'll have to do it from the livecd as your partition will be in use
<stuart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573863/
<dhiren> ok..can i make one more parition with it
<ikonia> dhiren: if you have space, sure
<ikonia> dhiren: if not make space as I just told you
<dhiren> i have space
<ikonia> stuart: that's great, that looks simple
<ikonia> dhiren: make one then
<stuart> yeah, pretty stripped down laptop at this point...also makes me think the solution will be simple
<dhiren> ikonia:thanks
<ikonia> stuart: you're running on a livecd now ?
<stuart> no, i used supergrub2disk to boot...i can also enter in a bunch of stuff at the prompt to boot manually as well, but that is slow
<ikonia> stuart: use an ubuntu live cd so we use the correct grub versions to restore
<stuart> hmm...not possible to do without the live CD?  I only ask, because doing things in the live environment is pretty slow
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Super GRUB2 Disk boots the actual installed system, so it's better in that respect than a liveCD.
<ikonia> stuart: that's just a fact of life, you need to use the right tools with the right versions
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it's booting from his hard disk ?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Yes.
<ikonia> oh, cool
<ikonia> stuart: there you go then, that's good
<jnjnjn> Anyone have time to help me ASAP? My system says "An error occurred while mounting" when i try to boot
<ikonia> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> ikonia: You're welcome.
<ikonia> stuart: so work through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub this guide until the part where you mount your disks
<stuart> i'm sorry i didn't realize that it wasn't clear that i am working in the proper booted OS
<jnjnjn> last thing i remember doing was mounting a ftp through nautilus
<ruan_> jnjnjn: looks like something happened to fstab
<SealedWithAKisss> ruan_, right I'm back on the machine. I'm on a Live USB - Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook edition.
<jnjnjn> ruan_ my fstab looks normal
<stuart> doesn't matter that i never installed windows?
<jnjnjn> syays though UIID=45058d9d-4ef2-4ccf-b587-0eba53e61d06 / ext4 error=remount -ro 0 1
<jnjnjn> says though *
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, things didn't go too well. I'm not on a Live USB. I can't boot into either Windows or Ubuntu now.
<SealedWithAKisss> Now *
<ruan_> jnjnjn: error=remount. so it wont let you pass without mounting?
<ikonia> stuart: hang on I'll get you a better link
<jnjnjn> ruan_ yes that drive is where my filesystem is on
<Abhinav1> unfortunately I changed the permission of /var folder to 777 and now I am not able to open phpmyadmin :( how to reset the permission
<ruan_> jnjnjn: ah. is it UIID or UUID?
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, is there a way to 'undo' the MBR commands I issued?
<jnjnjn> In my fstab it says UUID
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, by perhaps mounting the file sytem and chrooting into it?
<Abhinav1> or what should be permission of /var folder
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jnjnjn> ruan_ think that UUID is correct
<ruan_> jnjnjn: are you on the machine?
<jnjnjn> ruan_ i have booted from livecd and mounted the filesystem so i can edit the files
<ikonia> stuart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 scroll down to rescue mode
<stuart> seen it
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, how I identify my boot partition from the fdisk -l list?
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, the one with an asterisk in the boot column?
<jatt> my laptop temperature is:
<jatt> Thermal 2: ok, 74.0 degrees C
<jatt> too high (idle)?
<Abhinav1> SealedWithAKisss: yep
<stuart> if i understood the /etc/default/grub and grub.cfg files better i might under stand the source of the problem...i assume that something is wrong in one or both of these files
<jnjnjn> ruan_ i have irc on another computer so if you have any suggestions i can run them on my machine
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, I cannot mount the boot partition. It's also the partition containing Windows. I receive an error when mounting.
<stuart> however, looking at them, they seem normal
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: You don't have a separate /boot partition.
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, ah. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: You're welcome.
<bruce> hello
<jqke> Hi guys, i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i modified my fstab so it can mount my windows partition. Now i have 2 shortcuts for the same partition. Any idea how to fix it ?
<Sinblade27> i have a question for something strange .. i had 2 hdd  with bout connected ubuntu gets  stuck  and doesn't pass over grub on install ... with only one  evrything works perfect
<Sinblade27> what is the problem ?
<Sinblade27> sorry about my english
<Jordan_U> stuart: Just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical"
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, I encounter a problem with "sudo chroot /mnt" - chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<ikonia> sorry, just on the phone, Jordan_U that's a much better solution than I was doing
<shaghost> Is security.ubuntu.com down for apt-get?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: Then you mounted the wrong partition.
<Sinblade27> by the way  any good link to bitchx  i didn't succeded to launch on ubuntu x64
<stuart> i've run that line except without the "-pcritical"...what's the difference?
<Jordan_U> stuart: With -pcritical it doesn't ask any configuration questions,
<andrewtaylor> hi, I'm trying to help someone with an ubuntu system and I'm struggling to get my head around where different services are being started at boot. I presume it's being handled by upstart. How do I disable upstart services?
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, spot on. I mounted dev/sda2 rather than dev/sda7.
<shaghost> is http://security.ubuntu.com/ down just for me or everyone
<stuart> i believe this means that it won't solve the problem
<jnjnjn> ruan_ sorry im impatient, think you can help me out?
<jnjnjn> im in a pinch here :)
<addikt1ve> hi
<addikt1ve> hi
<ruan_> jnjnjn: i don't think i'll be able to help, but someone else may be able to
<jnjnjn> ok
<addikt1ve> usb-creator fails repeatedly
<addikt1ve> is there any ubuntu .img?
<jnjnjn> can i run nautilus from a mounted filesystem?
<ruan_> jnjnjn: all i can think of is using "sudo fdisk -l" and verifying some data
<Jordan_U> stuart: Why do you think that?
<addikt1ve> is there any ubuntu .img?
<addikt1ve> I wish I could keep it simple
<addikt1ve> dd if=ubuntu.img of=/dev/sdb
<addikt1ve> would be great.
<stuart> i have executed that command before
<stianhj> addikt1ve, just use the .iso file
<Sinblade27> just found  the problem with my hangups ..  seems that those hdd  woren't compatible with eachoter and droped speed ... so  i found an easy fix ... removed  one hdd
<stuart> and i'm still experiencing the problem
<addikt1ve> stianhj: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb ?
<stianhj> addikt1ve, yes
<addikt1ve> stianhj: does it really work?
<coz_> hey all
<Jordan_U> stuart: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<karla> addikt1ve, if usb creator keeps failing unetbootin might work
<jnjnjn> ruan_ it all happed after i tried to mount a ftp drive through nautilus (i think thats the source of evil anyways)
<stianhj> addikt1ve, yes
<Wizek> Hi there!
<jnjnjn> ruan_ maybe i need to unmount that drive, thats why im asking if i can run nautilus from a mounted filesystem
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, "sudo umount /dev/sda2" causes a device is busy error.
<addikt1ve> karla: unetbootin is total bullshit
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, similarly does "sudo umount /mnt"
<addikt1ve> thanks stianhj I'm doing it right now
<stuart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573871/
<shaghost> is there a easy way to do find and replace in a file in terminal
<nash__> yes wizek
<iceroot> shaghost: sed
<iceroot> shaghost: or directly in your editor like vim
<addikt1ve> shaghost: sed -i file 's/lol/wat/g'
<addikt1ve> will replace any "lol" by "wat" in file
<jnjnjn> Need help ASAP so i can get back to work, here is link to my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10507980#post10507980
<keyns> ubuntu dl with 100 kb/sec :S
<shaghost> addikt1ve: Thanks!
<addikt1ve> np shaghost
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: fuser /mnt/ to see what process is using files on that filesystem.
<shaghost> keyns: i get 5-10 times that to my normal server
<Wizek> I've made a USB live cd of Ubuntu 10.10 with the Universal USB Installer ubuntu.com has recommended me. It works fine except one little thing: It discads all my changes I make to it when I restart or shut down. How can I enaple the saving of settings, preferences, installed packages etc? So that it behaves much like a persistent installatiomn not a Live CD, but still is bootable from my flash.
<keyns> shaghost what can be problem im l from ubuntu.com
<keyns> i have 450 100%
<keyns> 450 kb/sex
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, no ouput.
<keyns> sec lol
<Jordan_U> Wizek: If it's large enough, do a normal install.
<karla> keyns, the subconscious, powerful thing :)
<mapreduce> Hi.  I have a monitor plugged into a PC running Ubuntu and the monitor says "signal over range".  Restarting X (sudo restart gdm) via ssh doesn't seem to affect it.
<Wizek> Jordan_U: 4 GB
<mapreduce> The same monitor works fine plugged into my MacBook Pro (at least under Windows).
<Wizek> Jordan_U: That's sufficient, isn't it?
<mapreduce> Any suggestions?
<A_I_> Hello, I can't find 'amap' anympore on Ubuntu, the Amap scanning tool has been replaced by amap-align which is different (a Protein multiple alignment by sequence annealing)
<Jordan_U> Wizek: That wouldn't leave too much room for documents but is more than enough for Ubuntu itself.
<A_I_> where can I find amap back ?
<stianhj> jnjnjn, i *think*, change the -ro in fstab file to -rw ? would make sense
<keyns> karla? :))
<stuart> Jordan_U: Thoughts?
<shaghost> i just did apt-get upgrade and getting 5,580kB/sec
<shaghost> err
<shaghost> now in mb/sec
<jnjnjn> stianhj ok will try
<Wizek> Jordan_U: That's not too good news, as I'd like to install other things as well... Isn't there a way to enable "saving" in this current install?
<keyns> hm wow 10 guys ask help in 1 min help that jnjnjn guy he needs help to continue work
<ruan_> odd, i have -ro and it works fine
<Jordan_U> stuart: sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<keyns> ubuntu here i come! hope it wont hurt
<shaghost> Admintly i am running on campus, and it is 5 jumps to a internet-2 server
<shaghost> with unlimited bandwith to it
<karla> keyns, that's me :)
<stuart> k, done, should i try a reboot?
<tap-out> Hi , i get this error  after installing vm-open-tools   " fatal : Module vmhgfs not found" ,  Module vmmemctl not found.
<addikt1ve> stianhj: bullshit, it doesn't boot...
<ruan_> !language | addikt1ve
<ubottu> addikt1ve: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jnjnjn> stianhj i changed my fstab to UIID=45058d9d-4ef2-4ccf-b587-0eba53e61d06 / ext4 -rw 0 1    same problem though
<karla> tap-out, do you have kernel headers installed?
<tap-out> i am not sure
<stianhj> jnjnjn, that was just a wild guess
<stianhj> addikt1ve, and that has worked fine for me, so i don't know what to tell ya
<tap-out> karla, how to check
<addikt1ve> I don't think it did stianhj
<Wizek> So, my question is rather this: How can I set up persistence on a flash drive if it has been set up with no persistence? I've heard that I have to do something with the casper-rw file, but I don't have that one...
<addikt1ve> I think you suck
<addikt1ve> thanks, however
<tap-out> karla, wait
<Wizek> (usb live system)
<Jordan_U> stuart: I actually misunderstood that output, while upgrade-from-grub-legacy won't hurt anything I don't think it was required.
<tap-out> karla , yes installed
<tap-out> any other suggestion
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, I gave up trying to umount /mnt and mounted the actual partition (/dev/sda7) to /mnt1. Again I issued "sudo chroot /mnt1" and received the same 'bin/bash' error.
<karla> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build must point to a valid directory, but also it might be that the module is incompatible with your kernel version
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: If the partition doesn't have /bin/bash then it's not the partition you want.
<keyns> ubuntu for windows installer is good?
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/H5Ktn9PF
<keyns> or complete ubuntu os?
<stuart> Jordan_U: well, i didn't reboot, so I await any other ideas
<nash__> how to install ubuntu10.10 under windows
<SealedWithAKisss> Jordan_U, I have tried /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda7. Where else could it be?
<stianhj> jnjnjn, remove the - sign, it's rw not -rw
<keyns> nash go ubuntu.com
<keyns> theres windows installer
<keyns> you will see it
<ruan_> !install | nash__
<ubottu> nash__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jnjnjn> stianhj ok, will try that
<keyns> !ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keyns> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<karla> tap-out, i'm not familiar with vm-open-tools so if it doesn't work I just tap out :)
<tap-out> karla ,:)
<keyns> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<vish> keyns: pls stop playing with the bot ;)
<tap-out> karla , ok thanks   ithink i going to update it to new version  :)
<keyns> nah let me :)
<vish> !msgthebot > keyns
<ubottu> keyns, please see my private message
<karla> keyns, yeah do so in private :D
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKisss: I don't know, sorry. I'm going to sleep now.
<i7-Cud4> how do i set so irssi so it donst show joins parts and quits
<erUSUL> keyns: you can /msg the bot and play with it in a private conversation
<ruan_> lol
<erUSUL> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<erUSUL> i7-Cud4: ^
<i7-Cud4> ty
<bullgard> [Maverick] Nautilus  > HTML document name >  Epiphany will open this document. Although  System > Preferences > Preferred Applications shows Webbrowser=Firefox. How can I change to open a HTML document with Firefox automatically?
<Jordan_U> stuart: Try rebooting, unless you have more than one hard drive it should work.
<keyns> sry i ll have pm with bot :)
<Jordan_U> stuart: Assuming you did run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical" which will run grub-install and update-grub.
<stuart> i have run that several times to no avail, so i'm not sure why it would work now
<stuart> but i will reboot and see what happens
<xxd_> hi all
<Jordan_U> stuart: If you do have more than one drive then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that all your drives (and *no* partitions) are included as install devices.
<keyns> why im getting ubuntu 10.10 with 50 kb /sec? :S
<jnjnjn> stianhj no luck :/
<SealedWithAKisss> I don't suppose anybody can help me with a dual boot installation gone wrong? GRUB isn't working. I can't boot the system.
<erUSUL> !work | SealedWithAKisss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKisss: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ruan_> lol
<jnjnjn> can i run nautilus from a mounted filesystem, and how?
<karla> jnjnjn, your inquiry is a little ambiguous
<coz_> SealedWithAKisss,   are you dual booting with windows?
<etage> i am french
<coz_> etage,  ca va
<etage> oué
<erUSUL> !fr | etage
<ubottu> etage: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jnjnjn> karla i have mounted my filesystem through a livecd, and i would like to revert a thing i did with nautilus before my comp crashed
<techbreak> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/maverick ... shows error: permission denied (publickey)
<techbreak> what to do
<jnjnjn> karla i mounted a ftp drive through nautilus and now, when i boot, my computer cant mount my filesystem
<etage> il y a pas trop de monde
<etage> bye
<keyns> what have i done wrong to dl ubuntu with 50kb/sec?
<keyns> :(
<ruan_> keyns: are you using a download manager?
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, I was having problems with Vista. I upgraded to Windows 7 and then discovered that it didn't resolve my problems, so I performed a clean installation. Windows removed GRUB and since I wanted to use the Windows boot loader to access both Ubuntu and Windows 7 I downloaded EasyBCD. Upon rebooting there was no option for Windows 7, only a Linux option. Hitting enter on the Linux option caused GRUB to load which had an ent
<SealedWithAKisss> ry for my old Vista partition. This wouldn't boot Windows however, whenever I select it the screen would go blank and it would return me to the GRUB menu. So I booted into Ubuntu and sought advice in here. In the end I installed an MBR application of some kind and attempted to correct the MBR from the Ubuntu command line. Upon rebooting I received an error stating that a particular file was corrupt and Windows couldn't boot (
<SealedWithAKisss> I don't remember the file name, something with neo and grub0.mbr in it). I am now using a Ubuntu Live USB to attempt to gain help. I have a university assignment due in later today and need to fix this problem so that I can use Visual Studio. That's the long story.
<FloodBot2> SealedWithAKisss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: so all the problems begin with a third arty windows app? ... i would reinstall grub from the livecd in the mbr. then once i can boot the hard disk ubuntu install find out how to configure grub to boot the vista install
<arvind_khadri> Hi, has anyone been facing this issue of applications hanging on lucid lynx? Applications freeze, and top shows nothing significant
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: or use a windows installcd to fix the vista boot loader so we make sure any trace of EasyBCD is gone and then reinstall grub
<nash__> helllo is some one can me to download mac os free at any site
<nash__> pls tell me website please
<erUSUL> !warez | nash__
<bazhang> nash__, no
<ubottu> nash__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ruan_> nash__: it's illegal and offtopic, sorry but no.
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, I'm unable to chroot into the partition for some reason.
<nash__> ok sorry friends...
<satya> --help
<chuche> what is awn? something like docky?
<arvind_khadri> chuche, yes
<bazhang> avant window navigator chuche
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: "... for some reason ..." ? can you be more specific?
<chuche> ok thanks :D
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Hi
<arvind_khadri> My processes are going into sleep mode, even when they are running, due to which they stop responding.  Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<allx> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, I performed "mkdir /mnt" then "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt" then "sudo chroot /mnt" and received the error: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<allx> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<kothaguy_ubuntu> some times in my system i am uanble to do copy and paste,at that moment i will open the terminal and i will type gksudo nautilus,nautilus will open,and i can do copy and paste,my wallpaper will also changes to different wallpaper,what is happening,how can i make nautilus as default
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/FrDyrTBi you may find that extremely useful.
<bullgard> [Maverick] Nautilus  > HTML document name >  Epiphany will open this document. Although  System > Preferences > Preferred Applications shows Webbrowser=Firefox. How can I change to open a HTML document with Firefox automatically?
<arvind_khadri> kothaguy_ubuntu, gksu nautilus will give you nautilus as root.
<arvind_khadri> bullgard, just right click on the HTML doc and change the properties.
<fairyshacker> need help on ubuntu ?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> arvind_khadri, :what should i want to do to make nautilus as permanent,so that i can do copy/paste easily,and my wallpaper should remains same everytime
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: are you using a 64 bit livecd with a 32 bit install or viceversa?
<fairyshacker> how do i remove the taskbar on the login screen on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, indeed.
<arvind_khadri> kothaguy_ubuntu, nautilus as permanent to what? Nautilus is the default file browser for Gnome.
<arvind_khadri> !nautilus | kothaguy_ubuntu
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: and you can not get a livecd that matchs what is installed in the disk?
<mage7> how does one run programs from a fat32 or ntfs partition on linux ?
<arvind_khadri> ummm, shouldn't ubottu be knowing about nautilus ??
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, under no circumstances. The only thing I have is this bootable USB I'm using now. Bad times.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: windows install disk ?
<fairyshacker> how do i remove the taskbar on the login screen on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, I wish. I installed Windows by extracting an ISO and running the autorun.
<Maartendeboer> Anyone know a channel or place where I can go with my questions of running dhcp3-server on ubuntu?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> arvind_khadri, :my main problem,i cant copy a file from one folder to other,i cant do copy/paste,if i use gksudo nautilus,i can do..i want to do that without using gksu nautilus
<subrandom> hey I was wondering, in the main repo irssi is loaded, but it only has 8.12 but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi says it has 8.14 I cant get the repo to update to allow me to install 8.14, if you know how to fix this or simply know how to make irssi upgrade to 8.14 can you please let me know?
<mage7> SealedWithAKiss: is there any windows seven disc you can borrow from anyone?
<geirha> Maartendeboer: This channel, or perhaps #ubuntu-server. I believe the Ubuntu Server Guide has a page on setting up dhcp server btw.
<arvind_khadri> kothaguy_ubuntu, you should have permissions to write into the folder, only then you can write into it. check the permissions of the folder by doing ls -l on it
<Maartendeboer> Thanks for responding, geirha
<geirha> Maartendeboer: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<Maartendeboer> Yes, it does, I have been following it but I run into something unexpected when starting the server daemon
<Maartendeboer> ill look it over again quickly
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: maybe you could try this ? http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/ ?
<arvind_khadri> Could someone possibly explain me why a process is going into sleep state, even when it is running and am using it.
<jatt> it's an illussion
<geirha> Maartendeboer: Well, if you pastebin the command you ran, the error you got, and the relevant configuration file(s), I'm sure someone here will be able to help you.
<jatt> the process sleeps but wakes up too fast you don't even notice
<arvind_khadri> jatt, i am looking at it using system monitor, and the process now am talking about is emacs.
<fairyshacker> anybody
<fairyshacker> ??
<fairyshacker> pls help ojn tis
<fairyshacker> how do i remove the taskbar on the login screen on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Maartendeboer> pastebin, is that different from copy-paste into the channel because id hate to get kicked for spamming xD
<arvind_khadri> Maartendeboer, yes
<jatt> how do you tell it's sleeping?
<geirha> !paste | Maartendeboer
<ubottu> Maartendeboer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, what would the final command be for me? sudo install-mbr -i n -p D -t 0 /dev/sda produces the error: Error:  0: couldn't open source file </dev/sda1.ui>
<bullgard> arvind_khadri: Thank you for your help.
<arvind_khadri> jatt, by looking at its state, and it doesn't respond.
<arvind_khadri> bullgard, np
<arvind_khadri> :)
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: and with the first command?
<mage7> SealedWithAKiss: If you can obtain a windows seven disc ( perhaps a vista disc might be enough) running bootrec /fixmbr should be able to allow you to boot into windows provided the windows partition is not corrupted
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, </dev/sda.ui> sorry.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: and with the first solution?
<jatt> bah
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, all commands before run perfectly.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: there is a Solution 1 and a solution 2
<jatt> you said: " when it is running and am using it"
<jatt> but now you say "it doesn't respond"
<jatt> so?
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, oh I didn't realise I assumed they were a part of the same solution.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: one with syslinux (package) and dd and the other with mbr ( package ) and the command you run... you only need one of those
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, I guess solution one worked then. The commands executed.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: can you test if it worked?
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, reboot?
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKisss: yes
<SealedWithAKisss> erUSUL, see you soon!
<Maartendeboer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573886/
<Maartendeboer> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573886/
<PhibreOptix> hey guys
<Maartendeboer> Now as extra information
<PhibreOptix> was wondering I anyone knew a way to sync an iPhone 4 on ios 4.1 on ubuntu?
<mage7> how does one run programs from a fat32 or ntfs partition on ubuntu ? i am unable to do so
<Maartendeboer> The subnet is declared and eth1 is configured correctly
<Maartendeboer> mage7, tried Wine?
<PhibreOptix> mage7: adding ./ before the binary doesn't work?
<jnjnjn> if you have aný suggestions at all please help, will try anything: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10508157#post10508157
<mage7> PhibreOptix: No it says permission denied
<venkatesh> can anybody tell how to remove a package installed using .tbz file
<PhibreOptix> mage7: chown +x filename first then
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, nothing has changed.
<Maartendeboer> Might have to sudo that mage7
<venkatesh> can anybody tell how to remove a package installed using .tbz file
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: :/ you will have to find a way to get a matcing ubuntu livecd ( or any other modern livecd but same arch ) or a windws install cd ....
<erUSUL> venkatesh: you used checkinstall ?
<PhibreOptix> won't putting sudo before chown make it executable for the super user instead of his user?
<ruan_> you can run it from gui too
<ruan_> depending on the file type though
<venkatesh> erUSUL:no i have installed using tar -Pxvjf filename.tbz
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, how do I find out whether this USB is 64 or 32-bit?
<mage7> PhibreOptix: could you tell me the exact syntax for that..i am not very good at this ....
<erUSUL> venkatesh: then simply remove the folder(s)/file(s) the tarbal unpacked in your system
<arvind_khadri> jatt, yes, I will be using it and then it goes gray.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: uname -m
<PhibreOptix> mage7: ok you know how to get to the file in the terminal first yea?
<Stevethepirate> If I used a crossover cable instead of a patch cable between a switch and a PC, could this account for 50% packet loss, yet could the PC also still receive a DHCP offer?
<mage7> yeah i am there
<PhibreOptix> mage7: ok so just type chown +x filename
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, uname -m produces i686.
<subrandom> am I able to use the main repo list for ubuntu server 10.04ltr on 8.04?
<venkatesh> erUSUL, please can u tell me how to it exactly.
<PhibreOptix> mage7: obviously replace filename with the filename
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, that's 32-bit then?
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: is 32 bits... so i take the installed version is 64 bits
<mage7> it says invalid user :+x
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, I'm guessing so.
<erUSUL> subrandom: no
<PhibreOptix> mage7: one sec
<subrandom> damn
<erUSUL> subrandom: what are you trying to do ?
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, I'm in the process of downloading 10.10 64-bit on another machine.
<subrandom> I want to get irssi 8.15
<venkatesh> erUSUL, please can u tell me how to it exactly.
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: ok; good luck
<SealedWithAKiss> erUSUL, I'll use the USB I'm using now to make it bootable.
<mage7> I tried changing permission from nautilus>properties but it wont change
<erUSUL> SealedWithAKiss: good
<venkatesh> erUSUL, please can u tell me how to do it exactly.
<erUSUL> venkatesh: what is the name of the dir? do you know it?
<PhibreOptix> mage7: sorry I meant chmod
<gopogo> salut tout le monde
<gopogo> i am french
<mage7> PhibreOptix: also double-clicking on program says Could not display "/media/MEDIADIRECT/UV/Editor-build-desktop/edito". There is no application installed for executable files
<mage7> ok will try
<venkatesh> no i don't no where it is installed....so i am not able to remove it...
<venkatesh> erUSUL:no i don't no where it is installed....so i am not able to remove it...
<gopogo> are you cool
<gopogo> gdf
<gopogo> dfg
<gopogo> fg
<gopogo> fgfd
<gopogo> g
<FloodBot2> gopogo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gopogo> fdg
<erUSUL> venkatesh: can you paste the output of « tar --list filename.tbz » ?
<erUSUL> !paste | venkatesh
<ubottu> venkatesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mage7> after running chmod still no luck
<PhibreOptix> mage7:if that doesn't work then you need to remount the ntfs partition with execute permissions
<mage7> bash: /media/MEDIADIRECT/UV/Editor-build-desktop/edito: Permission denied
<Weazel> hey guys, question - did evolution get support for Exchange 2010 already ?
<PhibreOptix> mage7:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587471
<erUSUL> mage7: probably the partition is mounted noexec
<mage7> ok i just double-clicked it from ubuntu Places menu
<snake> hi there....can't find the way to add users on kubuntu..any help?
<Weazel> any1?
<mage7> how do i mount it with exec permissions?
<Ruby> hello?
<Ruby> Hello I need help installing a BiPac 3011N driver for my computer
<Weazel> Ruby: is it me your looking for ?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, experimenting with vms, i'd like to set up a virtual lan without access to the physical network device, currently looking trying "vconfig add vlanA 1234" (lmsod : 8021q : 802.1 Q standard), but i get "error: No such device". is that the right direction or do i need something completely different ?
<milligan> I'm affected by this bug, http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353593&page=3 .. The fix suggested in the thread regarding V4L1 comp lib does not help. Any ideas/suggestions what I could do 0
<erUSUL> !find vconfig
<ubottu> File vconfig found in doc-linux-html, doc-linux-ja-html, eglibc-source, gmerlin-doc, klamav, landscape-common, libavutil-dev, libc-bin, libc6-dbg, libc6-dbg-armel-cross (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=vconfig&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ghoulsblade> i think it's rather complaining about the device id 1234 i passed as last parameter
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. On Maverick, when I log in, the login sound plays after a pause, only showing the login screen wallpaper, and after it finishes playing, it takes 15 more seconds for Gnome to load completely... I searched on the forums, tried several things, but none worked. Any suggestions ? Thanks a lot.
<ghoulsblade> no idea how to create one though
<MK`> I need a good DVD image ripper program to replace ImgBurn from Windows, any suggestions?
<ruan_> MK`: check ubuntu software center
<MK`> sorry, I am not used to having the software center, I keep forgetting it's there heh
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: i think you have to use ip nowadays
<sda_> hi all! i have a big problem I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc, it has a 1tb hd, but it never ends create partition (the last one, doesn't care the dimension) but with debian (CLI) it can! why?
<KUN>  hi everybody
<kman_> Hi! A short question, is it possible to use dpkg to install .deb files to a custom root location (for example an USB drive) ?
<KUN> how can I kill a python app like Frets on fire when is lock??
<sda_> hi all! i have a big problem I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc, it has a 1tb hd, but it never ends create partition (the last one, doesn't care the dimension) but with debian (CLI) it can! why?
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: http://www.candelatech.com/~greear/vlan.html
<mage7> PhibreOptix.. thanks remounting it manually works
<erUSUL> KUN: like you kill any other app. kill, pkill o xkill ?
<jatt> kman_: --instdir
<mage7> do you know how i can tell ubuntu to always mount it with exec permissions when i double click it
<jnjnjn> if you have aný suggestions at all please help, will try anything: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10508157#post10508157
<PhibreOptix> mage7:you're welcome
<kman_> jatt, thanks! I use it like --instdir="location" ?
<KUN> ErUSUL: if I put kill Phyton ..nothing
<PhibreOptix> mage7:not off the top of my head but I know it has to do with the /etc/fstab file
<mage7> let me check it out
<ghoulsblade> hmm, i'd prefer something completely virtual, vlan seems to rather do some sub-net or something off an existing network interface
<erUSUL> KUN: kill takes a PID. use "pkill programname"
<bartzy> Hi
<bartzy> on isc-dhcp-server, reload is enough to reload the log file (after logrotate), or I need restart ?
<KUN> ok, try it now
<motaka2> hello how can I recover my ubuntu 8.04 after having installed winXP ?
<lafa_> Hihi, im trying to setup an LVM setup but on boot it drop's into BusyBox shell. How do i make initramfs image with lvm support? i though ' $ PREREQ="lvm" update-initramfs -k all -u'  was sufficient, but it don't give me LVM support
<KUN> motaka2: I think you will have to reinstall GRUB
<motaka2> KUN: but how?
<KUN> erUSUL: I can't kill it
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Networking or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<KUN> I tried pkill + pytho and pkill + frets on fire
<erUSUL> KUN: « ps -efyl | grep programname  » paste the output
<KUN> motaka2: I' m newbie with Ubuntu but I read in web you will need Supergrub CD
<KUN> erUSUL, take note ;)
<erUSUL> KUN: should be one line
<tony> hi all
<Luigiana> any1 know why firefox are so slow at ubuntu 10.10?
<erUSUL> !grub | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tony> any1 know where i could find printer drivers for a Lexmark 9350?
<ghoulsblade> erUSUL, thanks, i'll look into it =)
<ruan_> tony: go to lexmark's website
<KUN> erUSUL:  S 1000      3323  3301  0  80   0   872  2834 pipe_w 12:43 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto programname
<Luigiana> any1 know why firefox are so slow at ubuntu 10.10?
<motaka2> erUSUL: is this the right manual ?
<motaka2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tony> ruan: I did...  only Windows and Mac :(
<erUSUL> KUN: you have to use fretsonfire or some such instead of program_name ....
<KUN> erUSUL: I try it again, thx!
<erUSUL> motaka2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub#Grub After Installing MS Windows
<Luigiana> can someone help me please?
<mage7> aw great my nautilus is locked up
<KUN> erUSUL: fail!! :(
<Luigiana> can some1 help me
<KUN> Luigiana: ubuntu 10.10 for 32 or 64bits
<erUSUL> KUN: « ps -efyl | grep frets  »
<Luigiana> 32 bit
<KUN> erUSUL: S 1000      3337  3301  0  80   0   868  2834 pipe_w 12:48 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto frets
<bartzy> on isc-dhcp-server, reload is enough to reload the log file (after logrotate), or I need restart ?
<erUSUL> KUN: are you sure is still running?
<KUN> but with pkill frets fail
<KUN> is lock in my desktop
<davo> join @openswan
<Luigiana> KUN: my firefox are ages about opening a webpage?
<aazert> hello there ?
<aazert> how to check what version on ftp server that i have on my sys ?
<erUSUL> aazert: depends on what ftp server you installed
<aazert> i don't remember
<ruan_> Luigiana:set up pipelining on firefox (about:config in address bar, search pipelining) or use an alternative browser
<aazert> it should be a command to check that
<aazert> in case in doubt
<ruan_> otherwise its the connection
<Luigiana> ruan doesnt that only work in 10.04?
<KUN> Lugiana: choose another browser first
<ruan_> Luigiana: yeah try another browser first, like chromium
<erUSUL> aazert: you do not remeber wich of thye ftpd you installed?
<Luigiana> right now i am on chromie
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Luigiana> and it runs just fine
<aazert> no
<ruan_> Luigiana: im on 10.10 and pipelining works for me
<Luigiana> it runs fast
<KUN> Lugiana: like Çhromium
<Luigiana> i am using chromium right now and it works just fine
<aazert> i m hesiting about porftip and vfstpd
<erUSUL> aazert: apt-cache policy vsftpd proftpd
<ruan_> about:config > search pipelining > boolean to true and max.connections to 8-20
<aazert> that's the command
<aazert> i got  vsftpd
<eps2> anyone know if can start a script when i lock my workstation?
<aazert> thanks a lot erUSUL
<erUSUL> aazert: no problem
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> i downloaded iso from instalinux. burned it in pen drive. while iinstalling that iso it aksed me to write partitions i selected sdc which is pen drive and my main hard disk is sda. but now my main sda hard disk is full blank. is there any way to get my data back? #disaster #iamdumb #iamfoool
<abhijit> :-(
<abhijit> :'(
<abhijit> helppppppppppppppppppppppp
<FloodBot2> abhijit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aazert> i can't able to connect to my server over ftp
<abhijit> FloodBot2: shut up
<Luigiana> ruan can you query me
<ruan_> Luigiana: ?
<black-heart> what's up
<bazhang> abhijit, please dont
<erUSUL> abhijit: i would try testdisk to try to recover the partition table
<aazert> i just reinstall vsftpd  even the problem not yet solved
<g00se> Can someone tell me which kernel lucid LTS uses? I looked in the packages list under Kernel without success...
<xxd_> how to join #java
<erUSUL> g00se: 2.6.32
<popey> g00se: packages.ubuntu.com/linux-image-generic  should tell you
<erUSUL> xxd_: /join ##java
<erUSUL> !info linux-image hardy
<abhijit> erUSUL: i downloaded test disk from their website and there is no executable file or no ./configure way etc
<KUN> bye bye
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.28.30 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<aazert> i got this error : ECONNREFUSED
<aazert> during the authentification
<erUSUL> abhijit: install it with apt-get in your livecd
<ruan_> abhijit: get it from ubuntu software center
<black-heart> can any one tll me how i can play music in linux
<ruan_> abhijit: oh wait
<xxd_> erUSUL, but i cannot join it
<black-heart> :p
<abhijit> erUSUL: ruan_ ok
<Luigiana> ruan_ pm plz
<erUSUL> !info linux-image lucid | g00se
<ubottu> g00se: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.28.32 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ruan_> how do i get into pm with irssi?
<Luigiana> ruan_ write /q Luigiana
<erUSUL> ruan_: /msg somenick somemessage
<xxd_> join #pm
<sda_> hi all! i have a big problem I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc, it has a 1tb hd, but it never ends create partition (the last one, doesn't care the dimension) but with debian (CLI) it can! why?
<abhijit> erUSUL: ruan_ any idea why this happend? because i surely selected sdc and not the sda. then why my main hdd got deleted?
<g00se> erUSUL: Thanks. I'm actually looking for >= 2.6.34
<aazert> i got this error durint the authentification on my ftp client
<aazert> ECONNREFUSED
<aazert> i got this error durint the authentification on my ftp client
<erUSUL> abhijit: i have n way to know what happened....
<FloodBot2> aazert: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aazert> as ftp server  i got vsftpd on ubuntu
<abhijit> erUSUL: :-(
<aazert> what to do ?
<albacker> can i change the screen resolution to my laptop (amilo a530), it's 1366x768 for the moment, and i'm not sure if i can change it any further.
<abhijit> erUSUL: test disk is not in repo? apt-cache policy testdisk dont give any result
<ruan_> abhijit: it is in ubuntu software center
<ruan_> abhijit: as testdisk
<monkeyD> I have a sis 662/761Gx vga card, I installed the xserver-xorg-video-sis, if I go higher than 800x600, I got screen errors which means I get vertical and horizontal lines that stay on my screen and dont go and they shake all the time
<abhijit> ruan_: i am in live cd and it is not there
<monkeyD> please help me
<ruan_> abhijit: oh, on livecd
<abhijit> yes
<ruan_> i couldn't find testdisk on livecd either
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> erUSUL: ruan_ how to get test disk on live cd?
<Luigiana> ruan_ it is still slow
<durf> Hello I need help installing drivers for my bipac 3011n wireless device can anyone help me? it has linux drivers and in that is a tar.gz but i have no idea what to do with it.
<fidyduce> i downloaded backtrack 4 r2 and used unetbootin to install it to a thumbdrive but the default login in username and password found here "http://www.backtrack-linux.org/tutorials/usb-live-install/" does not work, how do i get the gui to load???
<coz_> durf,  can you link me to the download for those drivers  ,, let me take alook at it
<vijay_> gbh
<coz_> fidyduce,  you might try #backtrack-linux channel
<fidyduce> coz: thanks
<durf> coz_ okay
<coz_> fidyduce,  let me make sure that is correct
<fidyduce> coz: ok
<coz_> fidyduce,  it is
<fidyduce> coz: again thanks
<fidyduce> coz: sorry for wrong room stuff
<coz_> fidyduce,  no problem
<durf> http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2142684/billion-bipac-3011n-wireless-driver-linux-2.6-kernel-free-download.html coz_
<coz_> fidyduce,  no problem  if something has it's own channel ,, its generall best to go there :)
<coz_> durf,  ok hold on
<monkeyD> could anybody help me please
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Hope I'm not flooding... On Maverick, when I log in, the login sound plays after a pause, only showing the login screen wallpaper, and after it finishes playing, it takes 15 more seconds for Gnome to load completely... I searched on the forums, tried several things, but none worked. Any suggestions to speed it up ? Thanks a lot.
<aazert>  hello
<aazert> iis there anyone there ?
<heyguise> can you change the natty GUI to be a little more traditional? Like it was in maverick?
<nash__> hello friends
<aazert> how got vsftpd on ubuntu server
<coz_> durf,  its taking a long time to download so hold on
<Luigiana> thank you ruan_
<aazert> how to create ftp user
<lea123> Evolution seems to be the Internet Explorer application of Windows. Even though I uninstalled it ages ago it stil provides me the updates, patches
<ruan_> lea123: lol, remove it from terminal
<lea123> How do I stop it ?
<LjL> lea123: how did you uninstall it?
<ruan_> lea123: does it try to provide updates in update manager?
<nash__> hello can u give me an link to download ubuntu debian packages
<LjL> nash__: "ubuntu debian packages"?
<lea123> ruan_: Ljl I have uninstalled from the Ubuntu Software centre
<nash__> yes frnd
<ruan_> lea123: where does it request you to update evolution?
<LjL> lea123: what's the output of "dpkg -l | grep evolution" (use a pastebin)?
<stianhj> nash__, how about http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> !packages > nash__    (nash__, see the private message from ubottu)
<nash__> link to download debian packages
<LjL> !software > nash__    (nash__, see the private message from ubottu)
<bazhang> nash__, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> nash__, try #debian
<serghmt> Hi!
<ruan_> lea123: does it try to update in update manager?
<nash__> ok iill try this
<andai1> java has terrible sound lag (flash does not)
<sacarlson> durf: it looks like from what I see that your bipack 3011n just uses ralink chips so it should plug and play
<sacarlson> durf: did you try sudo iwconfig  to see what returned or lsusb ?
<nash__> how to do work in ubuntu by using windows softwares
<coz_> durf,   apparenlty this is going to take another 3 minutes :(
<bazhang> !appdb | nash__
<ubottu> nash__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<asheshAmbasta> nash__: install wine.
<ruan_> nash__: you mean run windows applications in ubuntu?
<durf> neither return anything...
<durf> coz_
<nash__> yes ruan
<abhijit> configure: error: At least one of ncursesw/ncurses/pdcurses/curses library must be present >> which lib to install?
<abhijit> help
<kronusdark> so, i was messing around and removed myself from all groups, i managed to get myself added back to admin so my system isint broke, but could someone tell me what other groups i need to be in?
<sacarlson> durf: it's a usb device isn't it?  if nothing seen then try unplug and plug and try lsusb again
<asheshAmbasta> abhijit: ncurses-dev
<durf> yeah
<Weazel> hey guys, question - did evolution get support for Exchange 2010 already ?
<durf> does nothing
<abhijit> asheshambasta ok
<sacarlson> durf: imposible you see nothing you should at least see your hub
<nash__> can i install .xpi packages in ubuntu
<kronusdark> nash__, im pretty sure those are firefox packages
<ruan_> kronusdark: go to system > administration > users and groups > advanced settings > user privileges and set what privileges you want
<lea123> LjL : It has a lot of things listed
<ruan_> kronusdark: just try not to set yourself as a root clone
<kronusdark> ruan_, problem is i only have SSH access, i dont have physical access at the moment
<sacarlson> durf: try another usb port if posible  and try sudo lsusb
<lea123> LjL : It has a lot of things listed
<nash__> ok but how to install or convert those packages for ubuntu
<LjL> lea123: well you may want to remove some of those, but not necessarily all
<ruan_> kronusdark: oh
<bazhang> nash__, you dont
<LjL> nash__: you just install WINE, then you use the packages normally
<asheshAmbasta> nash__, bazhang plugins/addons for FF right?
<bazhang> nash__, if you mean the xpi
<ruan_> nash__: open the .xpi package with firefox
<kronusdark> ruan_, i just basicly need a list of the default groups the default user is a member of
<bazhang> asheshAmbasta, nothing to convert, afaik
<asheshAmbasta> bazhang, nash__ yeah
<durf> ahhh sudo lsusb
<nash__> ok then what to do
<durf> my mistake
<coz_> durf,  ok
<bazhang> nash__, what to do for what
<coz_> durf, you already extracted that zip file  ...yes?
<durf> yes
<durf> no luck with sudo lsusb
<monkeyD>  I have a sis 662/761Gx vga card, I installed the xserver-xorg-video-sis, if I go higher than 800x600, I got screen errors which means I get vertical and horizontal lines that stay on my screen and dont go and they shake all the time
<durf> coz_ i have extracted the file yes
<boota2> hello, from where in ubuntu is called fstab?
<coz_> dug,  ok ,when you open that extracted file there is also a  driver folder there with a tar.gz driver...you extracted that as well?
<lea123> LjL: http://pastebin.com/MFL7w7sy
<sacarlson> durf: then it won't work with any drivers no mater what you install if it can't be seen on the usb bus
<nash__> i have just tried that
<ruan_> boota2: /etc/fstab
<boota2> I can't find anything in /etc/init.d
<kronusdark> boota2, /etc/fstab
<coz_> durf,   ok  in that folder is the driver folder  did you extract that as well/
<boota2> Yeah, ok
<bazhang> nash__, tried what
<coz_> dug,   sorry
<boota2> But what is actually mounting filesystems?
<lea123> LjL: I have already removed evolution but still asks .. I
<boota2> What is calling "mount".
<ruan_> fstab is, i guess
<boota2> No.
<coz_> durf,  under the driver folder is t he rtl8712  etc  tar.gz
<nash__> .xpi packages with firefox then add ons are installed but how to use them proper
<coz_> durf,   did you extract that as well?
<durf> coz_ inputtuing sudo lsusb asks me for my password and when I input it nothing happens and when I try tocloseterminal it tells me it's doing something
<boota2> I cat see umountfs script in /etc/inid.d
<lea123> LJl the update manager still gives me the option of downlading the updated for evolution
<boota2> But i can't see moutnfs.
<boota2> *can see
<bazhang> nash__, just click and they install on firefox
<kronusdark> boota2, thats a good question
<LjL> lea123: uhm, i don't use GNOME, but i vaguely recall some Evolution-related package being needed by something else. try removing the packages
<LjL>   evolution-data-server  evolution-data-server-common     evolution-indicator     evolution-plugins    evolution-webcal    one at a time, and make sure for each that no other packages are being removed as a result
<coz_> durf,  well  lets start with installing the driver first
<nash__> ok then where they are for use
<coz_> durf, let me PM you hold on
<durf> kk
<boota2> kronusdark: i'm reading about ubuntu boot proccess, and it seems there must be a script
<bazhang> nash__, ask a real question please
<boota2> but there isn't lol
<ylmfos> 晕 不会用
<nash__> means how to use them now
<gremmachook> I experience a !2s lag when I minimize,maximize or resize windows, or for that matter even open menus. Running Ubuntu 10.04 with a ATI Radeon 3400 card.
<ruan_> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> nash__, give a link to one
<metton> Hi !
<Aristidounet> Hi have a problem with KDE
<nash__> i have on my pc and dont know any link srry
<bazhang> Aristidounet, #kubuntu
<gremmachook> ATI 3400 HD card to be precise. Any ideas why?
<bazhang> nash__, then NO way to help you
<Aristidounet> Ok
<kronusdark> boota2, since the filesystem would have to be mounted before any of the scripts on the disk could be activated i would guess it would have to be something in the kernel image or grub
<nash__> ok but u help me in another case is this yes
<sda> Hi all, during the installation of ub10.10 partition creation never ends, WHY? (Ps on debian i can do it)
<gremmachook> What kind of an issue is it with my GC?
<ruan_> sda: how long have you waited for the partition to be created and how large is the drive?
<lea123> LjL : I believe I need to remove them from the synapticpackage manager right
<boota2> found it
<kronusdark> boota2, where?
<LjL> lea123: yeah, or just use "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>" from the console
<boota2> it is not in /etc/rc.something
<sda> ruan_,  30minutes, but in debian i need less than 5min
<boota2> it's in /etc/init
<boota2> but i still don't understand what calls it
<nash__> hey help me to install tar.gz packages
<bazhang> nash__, whats the package name
<nash__> mysql-4.1.24.tar.gz
<sacarlson> nash__: simple just sudo apt-get install mysql  done
<bazhang> nash__, install that from ubuntu repos
<venkatesh> hello erUSUl : r u there
<overclucker> nash__: why do you need mysql4 ?
<nash__> for my project work.by the way who r u
<boota2> Я понял, лол.
<nash__> nothing happen
<venkatesh> erUSUL: /opt/elliecomputing/ecmerge this the path
<boota2> I understood.
<jpds> !ru | boota2
<ubottu> boota2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<boota2> I still don't understand WHY!!!
<boota2> do man mountall
<venkatesh> can anybody tell how to remove a package installed using .tbz file
<boota2> Why remove this functionality from /etc/rc scripts?
<ruan_> venkatesh: how did you install it?
<boota2> I don't get it.
<LjL> venkatesh: you need to remove the files manually, unless the .tbz ball came with an uninstall script
<venkatesh> i have installed using tar -Pxvjf filename.tbz
<LjL> venkatesh: that doesn't install anything, that just decompresses it
<jpds> boota2: Because Ubuntu now uses Upstart and its configuration files are in /etc/init/ .
<boota2> Oh, ok.
<boota2> And are there any reasons to do this?
<venkatesh> Ljl : no it as installed and i can see it in accesories
<sda> ruan_, seems like a bit this http://superuser.com/questions/217651/ubuntu-2tb-drive-unable-create-partition
<LjL> venkatesh: then you did something else to install it
<iguchi> hi guys... any ideas: i'm running 10.10 with metacity (from ppa.launchpad.net) and window switching lags like crazy... with six windows it takes a bit over 3 seconds to scroll through all of them! hw is old and slow (s3 unichrome pro), but still no other problem with graphics so only this alt-tab thing is weird.
<jpds> boota2: Boot-speed.
<iguchi> i have harvested through google for days with no luck :/
<venkatesh> LjL:no i have give tar -Pjxvf filename.tbz to install, then i can see the tool in the accesories
<Aristidounet> Nothing response on #kubuntu ><
<Aristidounet> I try since 3 days for resolve this problem
<venkatesh> LjL:no i have give tar -Pjxvf filename.tbz to install, then i can see the tool in the accesories
<nash__> hey yes the .xpi packages is for firefox and chrome....thanks want to friend
<stowoda> hi there
<mattyf> hi guys
<boota2> Bootspeed, Ubuntu! *stars are lines now
<boota2> lol
<ruan_> venkatesh: tar extracts it, it doesn't execute it.
<doogie__> #vicux
<stowoda> how to make ls -lh  ->> ls
<stowoda> You understand what I mean?
<nash__> how to install tar.gz for ubuntu
<durf> coz_ back
<stowoda> I saw it a time ago.. a shortcut made for ls -lh
<bazhang> nash__, we told you to install mysql from software repos
<stowoda> just by typing ls..
<venkatesh> ruan : venkatesh@venkatesh-desktop:~$ sudo tar -Pxjvf /media/Backup/soft/linux/ecmerge-2.3.123.linux.x86.tbz
<venkatesh> [sudo] password for venkatesh:
<venkatesh> /opt/elliecomputing/ecmerge/all-reports-common.xsl
<ActionParsnip> stowoda: use an alias in ~/.bashrc
<venkatesh> /opt/elliecomputing/ecmerge/converters/gzip-conv.sh
<venkatesh> /opt/elliecomputing/ecmerge/converters/stdioconv.sh
<venkatesh> /opt/elliecomputing/ecmerge/csv-report-binary-files.xsl
<FloodBot2> venkatesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattyf> when i run sh on a script, what might be causing 'word unexpected (expecting ")")' ?
<venkatesh> /opt/elliecomputing/ecmerge/csv-report-files.xsl
<stowoda> ok, thank You
<ssbpls> hello, I want to ask a question:how to install the kernel function man pages?
<lea123> Ljl : Evolution data server has a lot of dependencies i suppose gnome applet, gnome panel, ubuntu desktop
<ssbpls> for more , i am using the ubuntu 9.10
<lea123> LJl : should I go ahead with the uninstallation
<ActionParsnip> nash__: what is the filename and where is it stored?
<sacarlson> nash__: if this is just a class project to learn how to install a tar.gz files?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, its mysql
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: gotcha
<ssbpls> i have searched the synaptic, but find nothing...
<sda> ruan_, any idea?
<venkatesh> ruan_: I have pasted how i have installed .....please take a look
<sipior> ssbpls: have you installed manpages-dev?
<ruan_> venkatesh: did you run them?
<ssbpls> sipior:yes , i have installed it. i just want to see the kernel function pages...
<boota2> Oh.
<boota2> How to use this upstart shit?
<nash__> /media/B61830BE18307F83/linux  this is path where saved
<nash__> file-roller-2.30.2.tar.gz
<sipior> ssbpls: do you mean system calls, or are you looking for more information about kernel internals?
<ugliefrog> going to hate natty....just saying
<ActionParsnip> Nash: ok and what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<ssbpls> sipior:the kernel internals
<coz_> boota2,   I believe you meant  "how to use this upstart "caca" or  "poopoo" :)  family friendly channel :)
<ssbpls> sipior: the system call pages i have installed.
<sipior> ssbpls: one place to start: http://kernelnewbies.org/ . Robert Love's book is also pretty good.
<g00se> I'm intending to make a bootable usb stick from a maverick cd image. When  it boots, how can i give it kernel options (specifically noapci)?
<boota2> I'm not able to google any manual about new ubuntu boot proccess.
<boota2> Where should I look?
<ActionParsnip> g00se: hold shift at boot and you can use e to edit the options
<sacarlson> boota2: that would be grub2
<DarkStar1> Has anyone tried installing ubuntu from a usb stick before?
<g00se> ActionParsnip: thanks
<boota2> sacarlson: i'm talking about runlevels stuff
<boota2> not about boot loader...
 * Aristidounet is self-killing
<iceroot> !anyone | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> G00se: or remaster the iso so it has it by default
<DarkStar1> :-/
<sacarlson> boota2: ok well it's broken into two parts you can start at one point /etc/init.d/*  but there is also a new section I would have too lookup that involves states
<DarkStar1> Oook Can I mount the ubuntu ISO from a usb stick and install from there?
<sda> Hi all, during the installation of ub10.10 partition creation never ends, WHY? (Ps on debian i can do it)
<boota2> sacarlson: i know a little about /etc/init.d section
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: may netbooks lack optical drives so I'd
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> what does this mean
<ssbpls> sipior:yeah ! it may be help. but i want to install the kernel documentations to the man pages. Are there any methods?
<abhijit> configure: error: No uuid_create or uuid_generate function in library libuuid or uuidgen function present
<abhijit> how to solve it? help
<ActionParsnip> Imagine many people have
<aeMaeth> i've been trying to figure out how to get eog (eyeofgnome) to open pictures from bash, my problem is that a new window is created for each picture, when I need it to open in the same frame.  any suggestions?
<boota2> sacarlson: but it seems, that even networking and mounting filesystems at boot is done the other way now
<boota2> i hate ubuntu
<abhijit> what does this error mean? configure: error: No uuid_create or uuid_generate function in library libuuid or uuidgen function present
<sacarlson> boota2: the other section is sysV upstart
<boota2> for now
<abhijit> how to solve it?
<venkatesh> ruan: yes
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: erUSUL help
<boota2> sacarlson: and i don't see any documentation about it
<boota2> i'm old and stupid i guess
<sipior> ssbpls: i suppose you could mark up the kernel docs yourself, but i'm not aware of any man page collections for the lower-level kernel internals. troff markup is fun, for certain values of "fun".
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: use the 1 2 3 app from pendrive Linux in windows or unetbootin in Linux and windows to put the installer on the usb properly
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: i have no reply, hence me not responding
<nash__> helloo sunbuy help me to install tar.gz files on my ubuntu10.10
<venkatesh> ruan: yes
<Aristidounet> Please help me, nothing response on #kubuntu ><
<ActionParsnip> nash__: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<venkatesh> ruan: yes
<nash__> ok i will send u file name
<venkatesh> ruan: yes
<ActionParsnip> nash__: its
<nash__> file-roller-2.30.2.tar.gz
<venkatesh> ruan: yes
<ActionParsnip> Nash: its not a name. The text I gave is a command. What is output?
<boota2> I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto but still don't understand anything it /etc/init folder
<ruan_> venkatesh: sorry i was afk
<stowoda_> typing tail -f \var\log\massages, got that: http://nopaste.info/7ae3f58873.html
<abhijit> help E: Couldn't find package testdisk
<stowoda_> my usb drive wont mount
<hale> hi
<stowoda_> on win xp it works fine
<hale> did you work with rrdtool?
<abhijain> abhijit: how you deleted
<ruan_> venkatesh: to uninstall it you can go system > preferences > main menu and remove it from accessories, then delete the files
<abhijain> abhijit: tell me
<sacarlson> boota2: here minimal info that I have found on it so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511634  seems if it's sysV it's scripts move to /etc/init/* and if it's still  the old way it's in /etc/init.d/*
<speakman> How do I make Skype ringing in my external speakers, but still uses my USB headset for the conversation?
<ActionParsnip> nash__: if you run the command in a terminalm you can give the output
<nash__> which command
<boota2> sacarlson: so they moved to event-based model
<ActionParsnip> nash__: lsb_release -a
<boota2> hmm
<boota2> i don't think if i like it
<boota2> i think it's overcomplicated
<ActionParsnip> boota2: what is?
<venkatesh> ruan : in mainmenu acessories the ecmerge tool is not displayed
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Upstart.
<LjL> lea123: no
<LjL> lea123: uninstall the rest, but leave that one installed
<sacarlson> boota2: moving to event-based model at some rate yes, some still do or can run the old way
<arvind_khadri> The openssl that comes with 10.04.2 seems to eat a lot of CPU
<ActionParsnip> jpds: i see
<abhijit> how to install testdisk in live cd?
<sacarlson> boota2: well to boot faster and to use multithread capability I guess it's what most want
<boota2> sacarlson: hmm, now i see reason behing it
<boota2> *behind
<boota2> I think, it's not so bad after all.
<jpds> boota2: Ubuntu is not the only distro which has adopted Upstart (Fedora, WebOS, ...)
<boota2> but i don't see good docs about it
<boota2> i men, good docs with examples and stuff
<boota2> and with a wiki
<boota2> *mean
<ActionParsnip> boota2: agreed :)
<venkatesh> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi venkatesh
<arvind_khadri> Could someone help me on the openssl thing. The openssl that comes with 10.04.2 seems to eat a lot of CPU.
<venkatesh> hello
<ruan_> venkatesh: is it still in applications > accessories though?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: is there a bug logged?
<abhijit> how to install testdisk to live ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: get a web connection and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install testdisk
<LjL> abhijit: same as not live
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, I dont see anything, other than a post in forum which was moved.
<sacarlson> arvind_khadri: what do you have it doing when this happens?
<venkatesh> hello
<abhijit> LjL: ??? what that means? how do i install testdisk?
<alfredpacker> hay iam tryin to getmy wireless card  driver in stalled but on the add drivers all iam getting is this /var/log/jockey.log  what dose that mean and how do i get my driver to work
<alfredpacker> hay iam tryin to getmy wireless card  driver in stalled but on the add drivers all iam getting is this /var/log/jockey.log  what dose that mean and how do i get my driver to work
<LjL> abhijit: 1) enable universe 2) install it from Synaptic (or sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install testdisk)
<abhijit> LjL: ok let me try it
<venkatesh> hello
<jqke> alfredpacker, you have a broadcom card ?
<venkatesh> hello
<alfredpacker> i thik so
<arvind_khadri> sacarlson, Connect it to imap.google.com , even after I get the certificate the CPU usage is at 99%
<ruan_> venkatesh: is it still in applications > accessories though?
<abhijit> hi venkatesh
<venkatesh> yes
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<alfredpacker> jqke: yes i do
<jqke> alfredpacker, hold a sec i had same trouble with mine
<qba> hii all
<visof> hi
<visof> how can i open pdc file ?
<Marisa> What is PDC to be exact?
<ruan_> copyrighted PDF?
<ruan_> copy protected*
<iceroot> Marisa: primary domain controller
<jqke> alfredpacker, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ruan_> nevermind
<ruan_> google can be misleading >_>
<iceroot> Marisa: ah sorry didt see the question was about a file
<abhijit> anyone testdisk expert here? who has actually used it?
<ActionParsnip> ruan_: use a different search engine then ;)
<alfredpacker> jqke:ill tryand thank u
<ruan_> ActionParsnip: it's the most accurate one though lol
<venkatesh> hello
<MK`> This Brasero thing keeps crashing :|
<alfredpacker> oooo andone meor thing is there and adobe reader for ubuntu
<ruan_> alfredpacker: yes, check ubu software center
<ActionParsnip> ruan_: not really, different engines use different algorithmns so you will get different results
<Marisa> It's propietary format, it seems the "LockLizard Secure PDF Viewer" can view it. You might try Wine
<alfredpacker> thanks
<Marisa> But otherwise I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> MK`: install gnomebaker and you'll be fine :)
<MK`> alright
<MK`> it can rip to ISO?
<venkatesh> hello
<ActionParsnip> !panels | nash__
<ubottu> nash__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> MK`: you can use dd for that but I believe gnomebaker can
<arvind_khadri> sacarlson, ??
<MK`> dd?
<sacarlson> arvind_khadri: I'm still not sure what you are doing maybe show me the command line of what you did
<ActionParsnip> MK`: just use: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/image.iso     you don't need an app for it
<jqke> better than an iphone :p
<MK`> Hm alright.
<arvind_khadri> sacarlson, openssl s_client -ssl3 -connect imap.gmail.com:993 try this.
<venkatesh> hello
<ActionParsnip> MK`: dd takes a bit by bit stream from one device (or image) to another
<randomnik> when i click together mouse1 and mouse2, they act like mouse3 click. how to disable that?
<venkatesh> hello
<venkatesh> hello
<ruan_> venkatesh: i don't really know what to do, if main menu doesn't show it.
<iguchi> sorry to repeat but:
<iguchi> hi guys... any ideas: i'm running 10.10 with metacity (from ppa.launchpad.net) and window switching lags like crazy... with six windows it takes a bit over 3 seconds to scroll through all of them! hw is old and slow (s3 unichrome pro), but still no other problem with graphics so only this alt-tab thing is weird.
<iguchi> i have harvested through google for days with no luck :/
<venkatesh> ok ruan thank you for support ....
<azerty> hello
<azerty> how can i create an ftp user in VsFTPd?
<venkatesh> ok ruan thank you for support ....
<zlh> anyobody from China?
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: every Linux user is a vsftpd user
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<azerty> unfortunately not [TK]D-Fender
<gahf> Hello I need help with some ubuntu wireless usb drivers, can anyone help?
<[TK]D-Fender> azthe normal ones, shuold be
<karla> !help | gahf
<ubottu> gahf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> azerty: just create a new user
<Pies> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jqke> i modified my fstab so it mount my windows partition on boot. Now, i have 2 shortcuts for it. One saying that "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE" any idea how to remove this one ?
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Check your config file.  The default may be in reverse mode of having to list the ones to allow instead of the ones to block
<Pies> lol
<ActionParsnip> azerty: if they are to ONLY have ftp access then change their shell to /bin/false
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: LjL thanksit worked now i installed it
<randomnik> anyone here playing quakelive on Ubuntu? i have zoom on Mouse3. but when i press mouse1 and mouse2 together, takes me to zoom. for example when doing rocket jump. any gamer here to help? :)
<gahf> Hello I need help with some ubuntu wireless usb drivers, can anyone help?
<nash__> how to install google earth in ubuntu
<visof> how can i open pdc file ?
<ActionParsnip> gahf: run: sudo lshw -C networ    do you see your wireless chip listed?
<abhijit> nash__: get latest versioon from their website
<azerty> well, this is what i got on my ftp client as error : "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<zombie_> hello I need some help anybody here
<azerty> during an authentification
<nash__> can u give me latest link
<abhijit> !ask | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AndroUser2> plug in Ethernet cable and see if you can download WiFi drivers
<abhijit> nash__: no. i dont help lazy.
<ActionParsnip> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<sacarlson> arvind_khadri: I found this http://www.tannerjepsen.com/?p=133
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Sounds like a firewall issue/
<nash__> so dont advice incomplete pls
<zombie_> I'm on firefox and when I try and login to facebook it won't load up, any ideas whats going wrong it just sets there and loads but nothing happnes
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Perhaps you forgot to allow it
<azerty> there is no firewall
<zombie_> happens
<paaf13> Hi, my sister in law is using a netbook with NBR (An Aspire One, specifically) but it won't boot up, and I think this is because of a dying drive. I'm in root shell with net access, but can anyone recommend a good hard drive diagnostics app which I can pull from apt?
<azerty> behind
<AndroUser2> there is an app in the software center you can download then that can use the windows drivers on the cd
<azerty> is there any vsftpd group
<fidyduce> can someone help me add a file to an .iso file?
<BluesKaj> nash__, install lsb-core first , then the latest google earth bin file from their site
<azerty> have i to allowed my user on my that group ? [TK]D-Fender
<ActionParsnip> paaf13: fsck
<abhijit> fidyduce: use acetoneiso
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: it isn't a group
<ruan_> paaf13: yeah use fsck
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Check the firewall ON your server
<ActionParsnip> paaf13: i'd also get the ultimate boot cd and test the drive using manufacturers tools
<azerty> there is no firewall
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Use a text-mode cilent to connect.  Prove that you get the user prompt
<zombie_> I guess I'm alone on thiss
<sacarlson> arvind_khadri: but I was able to run yours also and notice no time to run
<zombie_> Anybody know how to install mame?
<ActionParsnip> zombie_: do other browsers do the same?
<azerty> what do you mean by text mode client ?
<zombie_> yup nothing works
<fidyduce> abhijit: that will allow me to add just a file then save and close... nothing special?
<abhijit> fidyduce: right
<ActionParsnip> zombie_: mame and some frontends are in the repos, try searching for stuff before asking questions
<ruan_> zombie_: looks like a ssl issue or a facebook issue
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: NON-GUI
<MK`> [08:10:32] <ActionParsnip> MK`: just use: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/image.iso     you don't need an app for it
<MK`> it only copied the first 512 bytes
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: One where you get the input prompts yourself
<ActionParsnip> MK`: strange, then you can use gnomebaker and you should be ok
<alfredpacker> hay the guy who help me with my brodcom prob
<Pici> MK`: Is that a DVD that you'd play in your DVD player?
<Pici> MK`: Er, a movie rather?
<MK`> yes
<MK`> DVD-VIdeo
<zombie_> I also tried to install mame, I installed GMAMEUI and sudo apt-get install mame it installed but nothing works
<MK`> I'll try gnomebaker
<ActionParsnip> MK`: do you have enough space in $HOME to hold the data?
<Pici> MK`: Then you'll need to use something that can decrypt it.  I personally use handbrake.
<nash__> hi guys help me
<MK`> yes
<paaf13> hmm, fsck isn't reporting any problems, but I'll try ultimate boot cd, hopefully that will bring up some more info
<alfredpacker> on i just downloaded the hybred pac for my wireless card where do i extract it to
<gahf> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573922/
<ardchoille> MK`: http://www.handbrake.fr is quite nice for that
<jqke> alfredpacker, wherever
<ZLH2> china
<alfredpacker> awsome
<ActionParsnip> gahf: sudo lshw -C network
<MK`> I was using Brasero, but when I got to this DVD after 4 successes, it crashes immediately after I start the operation
<drexl> Hi all, every piece of hardware on my computer uses irq 11 and often linux complains and drops irq 11 is there a way to assign these in linux my bios has no options for irq settings? I've tried irqpoll in the kernel boot settings.
<jqke> alfredpacker, then you juste follow the instruction in the readme file
<ardchoille> MK`: As Pici said, you'll need to use something that can decrypt it.  You can't just copy a dvd movie and have it play
<gahf> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573924/
<MK`> The previous 3 worked fine
<MK`> it made ISOs that worked fine in VLC
<paaf13> While I have it, I might as well do a scan of everything, rule out any other hardware problems
<azerty> [TK]D-Fender: seriously you don't got any other solution
<azerty> seems very complicate for me that way
<V3NOM> hi guys
<V3NOM> anyone there?
<jqke> no :o
<ruan_> yes.
<ActionParsnip> gahf: ok run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ActionParsnip> V3NOM: nobody at all
<V3NOM> i understand
<ruan_> how do i rename?
<ruan_> on irssi
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: explains a lot
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Show me that you tried connecting witha  client you can get real feedback from.
<ActionParsnip> ruan_: rename what?
<ruan_> ActionParsnip: my name in irc
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: because "connection refused" says "TCP not even permitted".
<ActionParsnip> !nick | ruan_
<ubottu> ruan_: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<B-r00t> ruan_: /nick newnick
<ruan_> thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: otherwise you'd get "invalid password" or "invalid user"
<V3NOM> what about a news ubuntu channel?
<azerty> ok
<azerty> i got x display on my server
<red_> hello?
<gahf> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573925/
<red_> is anyone using irssi here?
<nash__> which is the latest ubuntuu verion
<ruan> i am
<B-r00t> red_: i...
<elFidel> red_: lets assume its at least 1 ;)
<gahf> I'm interested in the first USB thing not the  Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<ruan> nash__: 10.10 is the latest stable version
<azerty> would you like to install ftp client on my server and test it ?
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Do you have another PC to connect from?
<azerty> yes i tried with two pc
<abhijit> !10.10 | nash__
<ubottu> nash__: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Which one are you trying to access now?
<ActionParsnip> gahf: ok it's the:   0bda:8172     use that in websearches
<azerty> ???
<V3NOM> bye bye guys
<gahf> ActionParsnip: how so?
<azerty> sorry i don't get u
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: and then some manufacturers make intentionally bad sectors on a dvd with instructions telling the player which sectors to avoid. most linux movie players don't read those instructions
<Pici> !qho | azerty
<Pici> !who | azerty
<ubottu> azerty: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: You are suggesting installing vsftpd on your machine, I'm trying to figure out where the one you have a problem with NOW is running
<ActionParsnip> gahf: use a search engine and search for: 0bda:8172 ubuntu     and you will find guides
<gahf> ActionParsnip: I'm not getting anything helpful
<Da|Mummy> why am i downloading at only 20kb/sec off update manager?
<ActionParsnip> gahf: you've searched for less than 5 minutes what do you expect!
<Da|Mummy> whats going on?
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: You just said you are GOING to install it on some computer.  Which one were you testing BEFORE?
<x3> Hi
<gahf> ActionParsnip: I'm still not getting anything
<x3> im using Ubuntu Netbook remix,how do I put a desktop icon
<x3> let add a program to a launcher
<elFidel> x3: get used to alt-f2 or any other launcher like kupfer and forget about the idea of having an icon on desktop - (which is most likely hidden anyways during your work)
<gahf> ActionParsnip: still nothing
<gahf> Hello I need help with some ubuntu wireless usb drivers, can anyone help?
<visof> can i know when the process start "time of the process" , using ps or even anything else ?
<obert-> hello,Kate is supposed to be a good editor?
<elFidel> obert-: define "good" ;)
<llutz_> gahf: feed google with "0bda:8172 ubuntu" and READ the given results carefully.
<x3> elFidel, I mean adding it to my launcher
<x3> to the sidebar
<gahf> llutz_ did it
<elFidel> x3: k - out then not using this entire unity/netbook thing
<gahf> nothing
<obert-> got it multiple pages replacement,and so
<obert-> good..what means good? :P
<x3> huh ?
<x3> what do you mean by that
<obert-> usable
<llutz_> gahf: troll, you didn't
<obert-> do find and replace on whole dirs,for instance
<elFidel> x3: cant help you then
<x3> ok
<gahf> oh okay lets do this AGAIN
<obert-> or better..is what you usually use under linux?
<gaelfx> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gahf> llutz_ if you are SO smart please bestow me how on earth you found the answer?
<llutz_> gahf: googling above brings at least 5 helpfull results( 2 in german)
<gahf> 1/10 llutz_ i see nothing
<francis> just fixed a problem with my ugly shutdown screen, the fix turns out to be just to reinstall plymouth...
<Bruce_Wayne> Hey guys, I just configured 'Evolution Mail' for my gmail account.. Now my gmail account has already 3GB+ data in mail... In the first run, Evolution Mail tries to sync to all old read mail... How can I configure it to sync with only new unread mail??
<ActionParsnip> francis: ooh will bear that in mind :)
<francis> I was searching for the fix for months, and all the forums has no answer... I just want to share that here...:)
<gaelfx> Bruce_Wayne: are you sure with recent events that you don't want to back up your gmail email on your own computer?
<Bruce_Wayne> gaelfx: Of course, I don't want any kind of back up... I'm just interested in being informed for new mails... That's it
<elFidel> recent events as "google is loosing mails on several accounts"
<elFidel> Bruce_Wayne: same imap clients should allow you to define which folders to be sycned (theory) ...not sure if evolution offers that
<gahf> llutz_ I see nothing
<elFidel> Bruce_Wayne: i.e. Thunderbird offers that behaviour
<llutz_> gahf: stop repeating. if you can't find what others do, we cannot help you
<Da|Mummy> why am i downloading at only 20kb/sec off update manager?
<ActionParsnip> Da|Mummy: slow or busy server
<elFidel> Da|Mummy: most likely a slow source. You might try to change your sources
<Bruce_Wayne> elFidel: Alright then! I will try thunderbird now... Thanks a lot man...
<ActionParsnip> Da|Mummy: or just wait :)
<gahf> llutz_ people can help me, YOU are trolling
<Da|Mummy> actually its down to 20bytes per sec...GREAT!
<ruan> cd 1
<elFidel> Bruce_Wayne: good luck fiddling around with TB's settings ;)
<got_grubed> hello
<Bruce_Wayne> elFidel: Thanks again.. :)
<gahf> Hello I need help with some ubuntu wireless usb drivers, can anyone help?
<got_grubed> I tried to make a persistent USB ubuntu install but it seems it changed the hdd grub
<got_grubed> :(
<got_grubed> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<elFidel> gahf: thats a meta question - try to ask a real one
<gahf> elfidel why'd
<got_grubed> I lost GRUB after installing Ubuntu to USB drive
<elFidel> gahf: your question is similar to: hi anyone awake? thats not a questioon which makes sense in a support channel
<ruan> then follow the link restore grub.
<gaelfx> gahf: just a shot in the dark here, did you try installing backports compat wireless?
<ruan> got_grubed: then follow the link restore grub.
<gahf> gaelfx yes
<gahf> Hello I need help with some ubuntu wireless usb drivers, can anyone help? I'm having trouble installing drivers to make it run on my computer I'm using 10.04 I'm trying to install a billion 3011n usb adaptor but no luck
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gaelfx> gahf: and what does iwconfig say?
<gahf> is THAT specific enough elfidel
<BluesKaj> gahf, which wifi adapter and chip?
<got_grubed> ruan: it's not that easy for me
<got_grubed> .
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, got a ppa url ?
<gahf> BluesKaj: Trying to run a wifi usb called 3011n usb adaptor billion
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: huh?
<ruan> got_grubed: have you got a livecd?
<got_grubed> ruan: yes. the error is "no such device"
<BluesKaj> gaelfx, ok it's not a ppa then kust a backport , where can I find it ?
<gaelfx> BluesKaj: in Synaptic
<BluesKaj> gahf, what make and model
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can some one please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-March/240573.html ?
<got_grubed> ruan: should I boot from livecd?
<gahf> BluesKaj: this http://www.billion.com/product/wireless/bipac3011N-wireless-n-USB-adapter.html
<gaelfx> gahf: or could you pastebin lsusb?
<ruan> got_grubed: yes
<lafa_> I unintentionally deleted my /boot dir. and i can't seem to find out how to rebuild with the vmlinuz* files. i tried reinstalling the linux-image-generic package but it doesnt help
<ruan> got_grubed: do the section "restoring grub"
<gahf> gaelfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573931/
<lafa_> How do you reinstall all the config/System/initrd/vmlinuz files to /boot?
<gahf> gaelfx: I want the "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. " to work
<ActionParsnip> gahf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466185   has a link to the native driver you can compile
<ruan> got_grubed: or update-grub2
<fidyduce> i am trying to add a file to an iso image i just need to the file to be part of the image when it is applied it does not need to be installed.... any how to's?
<gaelfx> gahf: what is huawei?
<got_grubed> ruan: livd cd is booting
<ruan> got_grubed: do update-grub2, that will fix it
<gahf> gaelfx: it's a usb i'm using to access the internet
<llutz_> fidyduce: extract the iso, add your files, rebuild the iso
<bluesign> hi, anyone know command for gdb, that shows which "shared library" that current eip is on?
<AndroUser2> router
<got_grubed> !grub > got_grubed
<ubottu> got_grubed, please see my private message
<natarajan> hai
<ruan> got_grubed: sudo update-grub2               then reboot
<natarajan> I'm having Windows 7 iso file
<abhijit> how to get the dd image of my hard disk? so that i can try to recover data from thsi image later on?
<abhijit> help
<got_grubed> ruan: i'll try
<gahf> ActionParsnip: this link? http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-realtek-8192su-usb-dongle.html
<natarajan> how to install in ubutntu
<got_grubed> ruan: I hope it works :(
<ruan> got_grubed: good luck
<natarajan> guide to me
<llutz_> abhijit: why not using tar/rsync/cp?   dd if=/dev/sdX of=/media/place on other drive/with lots of/space bs=4k
<stowoda_> using rar -ph<password>, can I point to a text file containing the password?
<got_grubed> ruan: I installed ubuntu to USB but ubuntu messed up the bootloader maybe I should have used the advanced options?
<stowoda_> or ist it a must to type it manually?
<abhijit> llutz_: ok.
<natarajan> <abhijit> guide to me
<gahf> ActionParsnip: was i right?
<jhonnyboy> anyone know a good minimal icon pack?
<llutz_> abhijit: there are better ways to do that than dd
<gahf> gaelfx, blueskaj any idea what to do?\
<ruan> got_grubed: update-grub2 probably will fix the bootloader
<francis> got_grubed: smae thing happened to me, did a chroot command
<abhijit> llutz_: how?
<BluesKaj> gahf, did you check ActionParsnip 's post above
<natarajan> cesar : how to install windows 7 through ubuntu
<llutz_> abhijit: tar/rsync/cp + several backup-solutions using these tools
<gahf> blueskaj yes
<got_grubed> francis: and what was the command?
<natarajan> cesar : I'm having windows 7 .iso file in pendrive
<abhijit> llutz_: i have accidentlly erased whole hdd. and now there is nothing in it. only some files of new linx i was trying to insatall
<ActionParsnip> gahf: looks good to me
<francis> got_grubed: wait I'll send you the exact link..
<got_grubed> k
<gahf> ActionParsnip: what looks good?
<HappiMeal> Hello, where can I set option of a init script ?
<llutz_> abhijit: dd will create an image of the whole disk, including empty space.
<ruan> h-.... leaving before letting anyone tell you the answer to the question?
<wmartinez> d
<llutz_> abhijit: that takes long time and isn't usefull in most cases. to backup linux systems look for tar
<Guest43856> saludos
<BluesKaj> gahf, then down load and unpack that driver ,and find the readme in the file it creates and folloow the instructions , the instructions on that site appear to be valid as well
<ActionParsnip> gahf: the steps in the link you gave, what else?
<HappiMeal> Hello, where can I set a option of init script ?
<abhijit> llutz_: okay
<ruan> HappiMeal: which init script?
<HappiMeal> ruan: transmission-deamon
<HappiMeal> ruan: is for add --allowed <my_ip>
<Guest43856> hay alguien en español?
<llutz_> abhijit: backing up a whole system also isn't usefull, backup /etc, your /homes and maybe parts of /var + a list of actually installed packages. so if you delete the whole drive again, just install a new linux, get installed packages back from the list, get your configs back and you're done
<LjL> !es | Guest43856
<ubottu> Guest43856: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Romance> #ubuntu-es for espanol
<zamba> what is the correct way to install php5 and apache2?
<zamba> when trying to open .php-files, i guess a save dialogue
<LjL> !lamp > zamba    (zamba, see the private message from ubottu)
<ruan> HappiMeal: open the init script and edit it
<HappiMeal> ruan: Ok
<LjL> zamba: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting PHP 5
<said> hi
<universal> which one option of init script be more precis
<ruan> HappiMeal: it might need to be opened with "gksudo gedit /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf"
<ruan> or whatever the path is
<said> 1233
<francis> got_grubed: I will send you a document for the chroot commands for reinstalling grub2
<zamba> LjL: i've done exactly that
<said> سلام
<zamba> LjL: tasksel install lamp-server
<zamba> LjL: on a freshly installed ubuntu server
<ikonia> !grub2 | got_grubed
<ubottu> got_grubed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zamba> LjL: so there must be a bug here somewhere
<HappiMeal> ruan: don't work :'(
<Maniac`> hi all
<ruan> HappiMeal: whats the error?
<Maniac`> :)
<got_grubed> ikonia: lost grub after installing ubuntu to a USB drive
<fidyduce> i am using unetbootin to load an iso to my usb; i need to add a file so i can find in on the live desktop; i have iso master, is this going to be very complex?
<Maniac`> can anyone help with question regarding ubuntu ad-hoc networking ?
<francis> got
<got_grubed> ruan: ok so I do sudo update-grub2?
<HappiMeal> ruan: nothing but I can access at my web page
<francis> got_grubed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD visit this
<HappiMeal> of transmission
<ruan> got_grubed: yes
<Ayrton> Someone knows how to wireless sync winamp of Android and Amarok or Rhythmbox? I have a plan do make a plugin for it but I need to know if already exists something like that.
<zamba> LjL: i've reinstalled libapache2-mod-php5, to no avail
<got_grubed> ruan: :)
<HappiMeal> ruan: I thing that it don't take account of option
<user82> hi ppl. i detected a new monitor and got this pink box in the upper-left corner. how can i remove it? http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8563/screenshota.png
<Maniac`> I have two laptops equipped with 802.11p wlan cards and use ath5k driver. The problem is if I make Node-A as host, and Node-B a client, then try to connect Node-B to the host if this connection fails, Node-B automatically creates SSID with the same name as I tried to connect to. Why this happens ? :O
<ruan> HappiMeal: you might want to check the documentation, i dont know how to deal with transmission
<got_grubed_livec> ei
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<drexl> zamba: did you restart the server sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ActionParsnip> HappiMeal: you need to edit the settings.json file to specify settings
<HappiMeal> ActionParsnip: k
<HappiMeal> ruan: k
<got_grubed> didnt work
<soreau> gah
<kman_> So im trying to install a .dat to my usb drive using dpkg, but keep getting "permission denied". Whats the correct command for using dpkg to install a .dat to a custom location (usb drive for example)?
<fidyduce> i am using unetbootin to load an iso to my usb; i need to add a file so i can find in on the live desktop; i have iso master, is this going to be very complex?
<abhijit> getting this error while trying to use extundelete what should i do?
<abhijit> ./extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sda": Error code 2133571347
<ikonia> abhijit: that's a disk, not a partition
<got_grubed> help
<abhijit> ikonia: yes disk
<ikonia> got_grubed: that's not a very good way to get help
<soreau> I am trying to dd an image to usb stick. dd worked last time but now I plug in the stick in, it mounts /dev/sdc1 and sdc2 then I umount either and both sdc1 and sdc2 disappear, leaving behind sdc but when I try to do anything with it (both disk utility and dd give the same error)  "dd: opening `/dev/sdc': No medium found"
<abhijit> ikonia: i want to recover that whole disk
<ikonia> abhijit: don't you have to do it at a partition/file system level
<soreau> How can I format the stick and put an image on it?
<nhanndt> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<got_grubed> ikonia: I tried to sudo update-grub2 but gave this msg "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<ikonia> soreau: as in image visual, or image "OS"
<abhijit> ikonia: but i accidently delted all partition. now there is new partition. which is single. i want recover from the old deleted partitions
<ikonia> abhijit: extrecover is for file systems, not partition tables
<ikonia> extundelete even
<abhijit> ikonia: so means it dont recover my data? it only recover partition?
<francis> got_grubed: visit this link find the chroot method.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling
<llutz_> abhijit: bad idea to create a new partition on a drive you want to recover
<cesar__> hi
<cesar__> español?
<ikonia> abhijit: no, it recovers data from a file system, not a partition table
<ikonia> !es | cesar__
<ubottu> cesar__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhijit> llutz_: i ddnt create it. it got automatically created while i was trying that another linux
<ikonia> abhijit: data is gone
<got_grubed> francis: that is very complex
<abhijit> ikonia: i am not getting you. i want only data its important. i dont want partition
<abhijit> ikonia: :'(
<ikonia> abhijit: data is on a partition,
<ikonia> abhijit: data is gone
<abhijit> ikonia: ok
<soreau> ikonia: Sorry, an iso image
<llutz_> abhijit: who-/whatever created it. it was a bad idea to let "something" write to the drive to recover
<abhijit> yeah ok
<soreau> ikonia: I figured talks about dd would give it away
<abhijit> llutz_: :'( i lost all imp data! :'(
<ikonia> soreau: do you want to boot it ?
<francis> got_grubed: thats the only thing that worked for me...
<motaka2> hello this manual helped me to get back my os list back , but when I try to select ubuntu it gives error 17 , may you help me what the problem is ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> soreau: I missed the dd conversation
<llutz_> abhijit: data without a backup wasn't important :)
<view666> good
<francis> got_grubed: give it a shot
<_skpl> what does dd mean?
<view666> dood
<soreau> ikonia: That's ultimately what I'm trying to do is boot it, yes
<ikonia> !install | soreau
<abhijit> llutz_: :'( true! now first thing i will do is setting up backing system!!!
<ubottu> soreau: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> soreau: there is a link in there that explains it
<got_grubed> so grub is in root partition right? so I need to mout the media and fix the grub?
<rumpe1> _skpl, diskdump *iguess*
<llutz_> abhijit: external drive/net-drive + rsnapshot
<ikonia> soreau: the "don't want to use a CD" part
<abhijit> llutz_: yes i have external usb hdd.
<abhijit> llutz_: what is net drive and rsnapshot? i dont knwo about them? what are they?
<got_grubed> the Live CD must be the same as the system you are fixing - either 32-bit or 64-bit (if not then the chroot will fail).
<got_grubed> francis: im using 64bit to fix 32
<ynk> .
<jqke> i messed up with x chat, the menubar disepeared, how do i get it back ?
<llutz_> abhijit: network-drive on a different computer i meant. rsnapshot is a imho good way for backing up data
<abhijit> jqke: try f10
<abhijit> llutz_: okk ok ok and is this rsnapshow a 'way' or name of software?
<rumpe1> jqke, right-click
<llutz_> !info rsnapshot | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 136 kB, installed size 584 kB
<jqke> abhijit, almost it was f9 :)
<abhijit> llutz_: thanks will try that.
<abhijit> jqke: :-D
<francis> got_grubed: there;s nothing wring with that
<soreau> ikonia: It's a lot more work to do it without a cd/usb and I have both. I just can't dd the thing to usb which is what I really want to do
<the_evil_gungur> !grub > the_evil_gungur
<ubottu> the_evil_gungur, please see my private message
<francis> motaka2: have you find help already?
<got_grubed_livec> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub2  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<the_evil_gungur> hmm ubottu doesnt seem to be accepting my pm's,
<ruan> ubottu isn't a person..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fidyduce> i am using unetbootin to load an iso to my usb; i need to add a file so i can find in on the live desktop; i have iso master, is this going to be very complex?
<motaka2> francois: no not yet
<soreau> ikonia: Ah I think it was a short in my usb extension cabale
<soreau> cable*
<zhunikaixin> why can't i find /etc/syslog.conf and /etc/inittab?
<got_grubed_livec> dudes, I need to fix grub. im using livecd i tried sudo update-grub2 but it gives /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<got_grubed_livec> help
<kman_> Good afternoon. Im trying to install a .dat to my usb drive using dpkg, but keep getting "permission denied". Whats the correct command for using dpkg to install a .dat to a custom location (usb drive for example)?
<got_grubed_livec> the root partition is on /dev/sda6
<induz> how can i speed up my Lucid as it getting slower than earlier
<got_grubed_livec> >>>  /dev/sda1   *           1      121602   976760833    5  Extended                                   and                     /dev/sda6             262        2752    19998720   83  Linux
<got_grubed_livec> I need to fix grub for this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<llutz_> zhunikaixin: ubuntu uses rsyslog so it it /etc/rsyslog.conf
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6fpIe-QnVE
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip: it wasnt after windows it was after installing to usb
<llutz_> !upstart | zhunikaixin: and upstart won't use /etc/inittab
<ubottu> zhunikaixin: and upstart won't use /etc/inittab: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: i think it still applies
<kyentei> Is it just me or does everyone think so many people joining and leaving gets rather annoying? =P
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip: k i need to watch the video in another computer ubuntu livecd doesnt support flash (fail)
<ruan> kyentei: there's a way to filter that
<kyentei> ruan: In irssi, channel specific?
<ruan> kyentei: yes, but now i forgot, let me scroll up
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: it will if you install it
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: so (not fail)
<abhijit> bye
<induz> it has gotten slower
<drexl> kyentei: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<induz> the applications take more time to load
<abhijit> thanks ikonia ActionParsnip llutz_ erUSUL ruan
<ActionParsnip> induz: how much ram do you have?
<kyentei> drexl: Thank you <3
<Bruce_Wayne> Hey guys, Is it okay if I post my own easy tutorial to set a triple boot machine (Windows 7 + iATKOS Mac + Ubuntu) in tutorials section in ubuntu forum site.. Is there any way that I will abandon their any rule by doing that?
<Nintet> are there any 4G drivers for linux?
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: no it wont install and use flash
<induz> I gb
<drexl> yup
<Nintet> i have a sprint USB internet card... it has 3G only... any fix for this?
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: it installs but then flash doesnt work.
<fidyduce> anyone here good with unetbootin?
<induz> its dual boot with Xp on 20Gb and 40 Gb for linux
<eein> "your disk drives are being checked" this ran for like 20 minutes before I finally gave up.  how long is the fsck suppose to take on a 500GB SATA? I thought the benefits of ext4 was it only checked the journals
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed: if you install flash just like in an installed OS it will run. you can do ANYTHING in the live CD you can do with an installed OS except reboot
<ActionParsnip> induz: is the ram healthy?
<ActionParsnip> induz: is the drive healthy?
<induz> yes
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX bootloader is in /dev/sda1 right?
<motaka2> when I try to boot with ubuntu it gives me error 17 , whats that?
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: or is it in / (root)
<jrib> Bruce_Wayne: #ubuntuforums
<kman_> Again, whats the correct command for using dpkg to install a .dat to a custom location (usb drive for example)?
<llutz_> kman_: dpkg installs .deb       read "man dpkg" for options
<jrib> kman_: dpkg installs deb packages not .dat.  What do you want to accomplish exactly?
<Nintet> 4G anyone?
<jrib> Nintet: try to repeat your question instead of just referring to it.  Otherwise, most people won't know what your are asking about.  Wait a good 10 or 15 minutes before repeating though.
<got_grubed> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX  the root and boot is in /dev/sda6 right?
<Nintet> is there a 4G driver available for Ubuntu?
<got_grubed> http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=w6fpIe-QnVE&t=2m55s What is the command he types?
<burnie> errr help!
<Pici> !ask | burnie
<ubottu> burnie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<got_grubed> oh forget.
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed: if you have used a default install, then yes
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed: in live cd, the / is the live cd environment
<AndroidKris> how do I get "su" on ubuntu 10.04?
<burnie> ok I'm looking for some help with ubunto netbook remix, can anyone point me in the right direction. I'm a complete noob btw
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: sudo -i
<ruan> !ask | burnie
<ubottu> burnie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> burnie: what do you need
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip: I installed manually swap root and home in different partitions
<Drknzz> Anyone got any idea why the AMD driver installer could segfault at the end of installation (Im not on ubuntu, but #pardus is AFK-Land :p)
<ruan> burnie: what is the problem?
<induz> ActionParsnip, as its dual boot when i run Xp on the same system it runs faster
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: then i'd mount each partition to find out which is which, usually /home will be a lot bigger then /
<Pici> Drknzz: You'll just need to be patient there the, we only support Ubuntu here.  Maybe ##linux can help you.
<induz> ActionParsnip, maybe i have installed way too many applications including kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> induz: windows gets a lot better driver support in some cases so may explain the speed
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX check this pls the root is sda6 i think right
<ActionParsnip> induz: as long as you have around 10% free on each partition you should be fine
<burnie> I'm tryoing to install ubunto netbook remix and it seems to have stoped short of actually installing. It is stuck on the who are you screen. There seems to be a botton saying ready when you are but it does nothing. Any takers?
<Drknzz> Pici: Ok, sorry, just thought someone could help :p
<tuzlo_> ActionParsnip, is there any reason why my blacklisted driver is still being used?
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip: the home is the biggest one the other one iis swap and sda1 doesnt matter right
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: sounds good to me, if you mount it from the places menu, you can check
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: all you have to do is mount the partition and chroot to it, then run: sudo update-grub
<induz> ActionParsnip, out of 30Gb for Linux 12 gb is free
<ruan> burnie: tried enter?
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo_: not sure, you can add the boot option:  modulename.blacklist=1    and it will make it not load too
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip: does that youtube video  shows the chroot thing
<ActionParsnip> induz: sounds fine
<tuzlo_> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Pici> burnie: Is your username all lowercase?
<burnie> yep to no avail
<JokerBoy> 15G for /, only 5.2G used :P
<ActionParsnip> induz: as long as all your apps don't have daemons chewing ram. You can test with: free -m   what is the righmost value on the second line?
<burnie> no, user name is not all lower case
<ruan> burnie: it has to be fully lowercase
<induz> Does Keeping icons of programs on panle take a lot of memory and slows down the system???
<ActionParsnip> burnie: its UBUNTU, not ubunto
<tuzlo_> ActionParsnip, remind me what you told me yesterday, my_blacklist has to ba a .conf   ?
<burnie> ahh ok thank you
<Pici> burnie: I believe it needs to be.  Can you try changing it and seeing if it lets you continue.
<fidyduce> can i get some help with unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> burnie: use only lowercase letters in each section, you'll be fine
<burnie> jesus, I feel a bit dumb now!
<jrib> induz: I would be surprised if that were the case
<ruan> lol
<burnie> cheers, its moved on now
<sipior> burnie: no reason for that. the problem is with ubuntu, not you :-)
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo_: all the files in /etc/modprobe.d must end in .conf to be processed, if your file doesn't then it will be ignored
<induz> jrib, I dont know  but does it effetc the system to slow down a lot
<jrib> induz: how are you determining this?
<induz> jrib, I dont know i am just asking
<tuzlo_> ok, that may be the problem
<ruan> hmm, the next button in setup should describe the cause of not being able to go to next, that would be slightly more userfriendly
<dannyLopez> hi how I can update to natty?
<madeto> more
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<madeto> jfpdijkjflkfjsakljflask
<induz> what is -/+ buffers/cache: ??
<madeto> uikyu
<madeto> ghgh
<madeto> gh
<madeto> gh
<FloodBot2> madeto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ruan: its a very known bug and will hopefully be fixed by natty's release
<ActionParsnip> induz: its your ram, if you pastebin the output I can explain
<kman_> jrib, sorry, mistyped it. It is the .dat package of R. I want to try to run R from an usb drive.
<bastidrazor> induz: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  will explain it a bit
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: i love that url
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: and tux with the eyebrows makes me chuckle
 * bastidrazor grins
<gahf> Hello I'm trying to find drivers for my 570GTX 1280MB GIGABYTE BRAND Graphics card, can anyone show me a place to find them?
<induz> ActionParsnip, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/573961/
<got_grubed_livec> ActionParsnip:  so I do this: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/     then   sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/boot/   then sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ ?
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: i agree, that link is awesome.
<Hans_Henrik> why does "add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa;apt-get update;apt-get install wine1.3;" install cvs?
<jrib> kman_: I don't know what a ".dat package of R" is; I'm not very familiar with R.  However dpkg only installs debs and R is in the repositories.  Why not just install R from the repositories using APT?
<Pici> Hans_Henrik: Because the person who made the PPA specified it as a dependency?
<Hans_Henrik> Pici: okay... any idea why wine package is dependent on CVS?
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed_livec: not sure, look into chroots, they are powerful
<got_grubed_livec> .. i just want to solve this issue
<tuzlo_> ActionParsnip, k, when I input the blacklisted driver it's blacklist radeon no <> and not case sensitive?
<kman_> jrib, .deb! Gah, mistyped it again. R is a program for statistical calculations. Im trying to install a file called	"r-base-core_2.12.2-1lucid0_i386.deb" on my usb drive.
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: try with --no-install-recommends
<jrib> kman_: no, you can't use dpkg for that
<speakman> Where can I put LC_ environment variables so that they're picked up when logging in through GDM?
<kman_> jrib, How so?
<AndroidKris> how do i add widgets or applets to my desktop?
<AndroidKris> compiz?
<jrib> kman_: it's just not possible to have dpkg install a .deb to a special location.  Your only chance would be to setup some sort of symlink I guess
<Pici> Hans_Henrik: I don't know, without looking at the PPA itself or talking to the developer/user that created the PPA theres no way to know for sure.
<Hans_Henrik> (afaik) Wine CVS haven't been active since ~2007-2008
<gahf> Hello I'm trying to find drivers for my 570GTX 1280MB GIGABYTE BRAND Graphics card, can anyone show me a place to find them?
<llutz_> kman_: dpkg --instdir=/path              you'll have to change a lot of other things to get things working then
<jqke> gahf, www.nvidia.com
<secretary_linux> jrib: I'm just jumping in out of nowhere here and venturing a guess but what if you installed the deb package in a chroot environment or something?
<ruan> AndroidKris: do you mean adding things to panel?
<kman_> llutz, im trying to do just that but i just get "permission denied" when running the command.  Perhaps i need to unmount the drive first.
<AndroidKris> No, like, I want a clock and a system monitor thing on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> tuzlo_: yes as far as I know
<llutz_> kman_: use sudo
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: gdesklets
<tuzlo_> ok, restarting
<kman_> llutz, sudoing all i can.
<AndroidKris> I already have that actionparsnip
<AndroidKris> how do I use it?
<ActionParsnip> gahf: run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: im doing this http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=w6fpIe-QnVE
<got_grubed> chroot stuff
<bastidrazor> AndroidKris: cairo-dock can do this for you.
<Matt-_-> hello
<ActionParsnip> got_grubed: i'm at work and youtube is blocked in hours :(
<kman_> llutz, do i need to set write permissions on my usb drive to be able to do that?
<llutz_> kman_: it has to be writable for root
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: it's the link you gave to me
<got_grubed> Reinstall grub2 using Ubuntu live CD
<Matt-_-> i have installed fglrx due to problems of my ATI card with open source drivers... and now after the boot screen i have a black screen for about 10 seconds... is it possible to avoid this?
<ikonia>  /away not here
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ruan> Matt-_-: i believe there is a solution for a blank screen
<jrib> secretary_linux: yeah, that's basically what this instdir option is for.  I don't know if that's kman_ wants to do
<coz_> !blackscreen
<got_grubed> ActionParsnip: can I do sudo update-grub2 or do i need to reinstall grub
<ruan> !blankscreen
<got_grubed> ruan: help me out pls
<ruan> got_grubed: what is the prob?
<Matt-_-> !blankscreen
<got_grubed> ruan: check my partitions  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX root is /dev/sda
<Matt-_-> !blank screen
<motaka2> can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu tells me error 17 cannot mount selected partition ?
<got_grubed> ruan: and I want to fix grub
<gahf_> ActionParsnip: here http://pastebin.com/G7WET2n4
<ruan> Matt-_-: something like remove the line "splash" from grub bootloader
<got_grubed> ruan: im following this guide http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=w6fpIe-QnVE
<compdoc> motaka2, open the Disk Utility
<Pici> Hans_Henrik: Are you sure that it depends on CVS, or is it being pulled in as a suggested package?
<Kriss-|-> Good day everyone, anyone got any idea about what the best file compression tool available now is? 7zip ? or is there something new ?
<drexl> motaka2: ithink your partition tables are confused, ref http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Matt-_-> ok...
<gahf_> ActionParsnip: here http://pastebin.com/G7WET2n4
<ruan> got_grubed: did you try reinstalling grub?
<motaka2> compdoc: what that ?
<ActionParsnip> gahf_: delete the    run:   bit. That's just me telling you it needs running
<ActionParsnip> gahf_: think about it
<got_grubed> ruan: not yet
<motaka2> compdoc: What is disk utility and from where I can run it ?
<kman_> llutz, jrib --instdir looks like what i want to use, but i just get "permission denied" when trying to write to the usb even when using sudo.
<got_grubed> ruan: grub-install /dev/sda ?
<compdoc> motaka2, open a terminal window, and type: sudo palimpsest
<Hans_Henrik> Pici: not sure, and cant test it now
<motaka2> compdoc: I have to boot with live cd  to do that?
<jrib> kman_: you want to install the package in a chroot environment?
<compdoc> motaka2, no. IS your system noot booting?
<ruan> grub-install /dev/sda1
<compdoc> not
<ruan> got_grubed: grub-install /dev/sda1
<Hans_Henrik> Pici: just know that WineHQ shut down their CVS in 2007-2008, and that they run on git, so i wonder why CVS is related at all
<usr13> What repos do we add for nonfree stuff?
<sagapo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AndroidKris> shit, I just set a panel to auto hide and now I can't get it back
<got_grubed> ruan: did you check my partitions? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX
<compdoc> motaka2, is your system not booting?
<ruan> got_grubed: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<ruan> got_grubed: yeah
<motaka2> compdoc: no , after having installed winxp the menu list wasnt apearing , I fallowed some instructions and I got the list but when I select the ubuntu to load it gives me error num 17
<kman_> jrib, Im just trying to install a .deb on a usb. Perhaps im getting the "permission denied" because the USB is simple formatted as ext2.
<gahf> ActionParsnip: nothing changed at all
<jrib> kman_: can you say why you don't want to isntall the package to /?
<got_grubed> ruan: I thought root was sda6
<got_grubed> ruan: oh the boot thing is on /sda1 right
<ActionParsnip> gahf: did the package install?
<kman_> jrib, sure. Im running between multiple GNU/Linux machines and want to be able to bring my library with me. I figured why not try to install an entire R environment instead of just the library on my usb.
<got_grubed> this his confusing.
<got_grubed> is*
<ruan> got_grubed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8736374&postcount=8
<fidyduce> how do i put an iso on a disk?
<got_grubed> ruan: my root partition is da6
<got_grubed> sda6
<gahf> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/RWatnNja
<got_grubed> :\
<erUSUL> !unetbootin | fidyduce
<ubottu> fidyduce: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ruan> got_grubed: is it mounted?
<jrib> kman_: "library" is something you create?  Like scripts you personally write?
<expecto> hello
<compdoc> motaka2, sounds like you need to reinstall grub. google says this:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<kman_> jrib, the library contains all the plugins for R.
<ruan> got_grubed: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<erUSUL> fidyduce: oops sorry misread. just insert a blank disk and then right click on the iso file and choose burn to disk
<erUSUL> !burning | fidyduce
<ubottu> fidyduce: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<drexl> motaka2: you should reverse your approach and use grub as the boot loader for windows, windows is not friendly to linux.
<expecto> i think ive got a virus, when i start my pc i get message about a program wanting to access but needs a pasword, it doesnt tell me the name of the program
<kman_> jrib, perhaps i should just stick to the simple solution of installing R on all of the machines and just keep the library on my USB drive.
<fidyduce> this is not for ubuntu, this is for archbang; i am using ubuntu right now, but i want to put the iso for archbang on a disc
<expecto> i click cancel but i get it again and again
<gahf> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/RWatnNja
<kman_> jrib, I'll try that instead. Thanks for your help! Really appreciate it ^^
<got_grubed> ruan: I did this sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/     then   sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/boot/   then sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/
<jrib> kman_: I would just install them once and for all on all the machines.  I imagine R has some way to drop extra plugins in your ~ and also keeping settings there.  I'd consider just carrying that around
<kman_> Thats what i'll do.
<kman_> Take care y'all!
<got_grubed> ruan: then I did   sudo chroot /mnt
<expecto> any help?
<made_> wrr
<made_> erweea
<made_> aaaaawyefdtasdfsta
<ruan> !spam
<made_> kur ti klam
<madeto> made
<got_grubed> ruan: help
<madeto> more
<made_> ace
<made_> da mi go
<made_> jadish\
<made_> ako ?
<FloodBot2> made_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> got_grubed: what is the problem then?
<got_grubed> ruan: what do I do now
<mino> hi somebody here with maverick and actual updated system and  smplayer installed? I found out that with the latest smplayer version you cant play an files with spaces in it... it calls mplayer like this "mplayer 'file' 'with' 'spaces'" ... can somebody please reproduce that, i file a bug report then. Thanks :)
<got_grubed> ruan: do I reinstall grub?
<ruan> got_grubed: yeah
<got_grubed> ruan: im following this http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=w6fpIe-QnVE
<ruan> got_grubed: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda6
<got_grubed> ruan: what about the sudo update-grub2 ?
<ActionParsnip> mino: did you escape the spaces?
<gahf> Hello I'm trying to find drivers for my 570GTX 1280MB GIGABYTE BRAND Graphics card, can anyone show me a place to find them?
<got_grubed> is it different
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | gahf
<ubottu> gahf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ruan> got_grubed: that's to fix grub's location points
<ruan> got_grubed: eg. if devices change
<got_grubed> ruan: If i reinstall grub will it detect the partitions?
<mino> ActionParsnip: i used the Open Dialog of Smplayer and also the Drag&Drop from Thunar... both end in the same result... mplayer crashes because the filename get not escaped to it
<ruan> btw, is there a way to update-grub2 from grub recovery console?
<ruan> got_grubed: it should
<got_grubed> ruan: it only changes boot files right nothing else?
<ActionParsnip> mino: is it ok if you use the command line?
<ruan> got_grubed: yea
<got_grubed> ruan: i dont want to loose file or something
<mino> ActionParsnip: no it fails too
<ruan> is there a way to update-grub2 from grub recovery console?
<mino> ActionParsnip: i tried "smplayer My\ File\ With\ Spaces.mkv"
<ActionParsnip> mino: hmm interesting. If you remove spaces, is it ok?
<ruan> mino: it should be "smplayer" "my/file/with/spaces.mkv"
<erUSUL> mino: coud be a problem of thunar?
<mikebeecham> hi guys, I have 4 entries within fstab (cifs shares), when mounted I see two of every mountpoint under the places menu.  Is there any way to show one per mount point?
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: it gave some weird warnings!
<mino> ActionParsnip: yes then it works fine... it also worked a week before fine... i think there was a bad update
<ruan> i think
<mino> ruan: No
<ruan> mino: ok nevermind then
<mino> ruan: the file has spaces in it :) not a path
<skrite> hey all, i have removed the display manager, but when i boot up, it still tries to initiate an X-session. I don't want  to use a display manager, just want to kick off with startx. any ideas?
<ZaPpeh> Does anyone know why i get a black screen when using the drivers for ati 3850? i have dual cards
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: which warnings?
<ruan> mino: im too lazy to type the proper name
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=23jUeuaM
<got_grubed_livec> dunno what im doing
<ActionParsnip> mino: sounds like a bug to me
<soreau> echo You got owned
<gahf> Hello I added a new NVIDIA card to my computer and it still only gives me hardware drivers for my old one, how do I make it recognize my new card?
<ActionParsnip> skrite: add the boot option:   text
<mino> erUSUL: i thought at first that thunar is the problem too... but if i start it from the commandline as described, the same thing happens
<skrite> ActionParsnip, ok, where do i add that?
<hiel_> jgfjg
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: it should be installed to the MBR, hmm..
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: im lost
<erUSUL> mino: the file a bug report...
<gahf> Hello I added a new NVIDIA card to my computer and it still only gives me hardware drivers for my old one, how do I make it recognize my new card?
<got_grubed_livec> all these problems just because ubuntu messed up the bootloader
<got_grubed_livec> ....
<gahf> Hello I added a new NVIDIA card to my computer and it still only gives me hardware drivers for my old one, how do I make it recognize my new card?
<fidyduce> i need to purge a lot of hdd's, i need an iso that i can add a file to the desktop, reproduce the image on a lot of thumb drives, and the live session needs to be able to file manage and burn cd's can anyone help???
<got_grubed_livec> "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea.." what is this?
<got_grubed_livec> grr
<lea123> Hi all I think I uninstalled the Gnome Applet while uninstalling Evolution. I can't get to the terminal even - ALT+F2 doesn't seem to work
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: MBR = master boot record. i dont get why it's trying to install to a partition though
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: im chroot
<drexl> got_grubed_livec: if your drive is sda1 install grub to sda
<gahf> Hello I added a new NVIDIA card to my computer and it still only gives me hardware drivers for my old one, how do I make it recognize my new card?
<Blazento> how come when i run "locate" i get permission denied errors?
<ruan> ahhhhh
<fidyduce> anyone anyone....?
<got_grubed_livec> drexl: root partition is sda6
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: ok i'll rephrase the command
<got_grubed_livec> sda1 is extended partition
<hwilde> does anyone have a solution for the ALT SHIFt CTRL keys getting stuck when using NoMachine FreeNX ?
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<Hans_Henrik> in windows* cmd i use a command to search for files with name *windows*7*.iso  in current directroy and all sub-dirs, is there some equal command in GNOME terminal?  (windows is: dir *windows*7*.iso /s )
<gahf> Hello I added a new NVIDIA card to my computer and it still only gives me hardware drivers for my old one, how do I make it recognize my new card?
<hwilde> Hans_Henrik, you can use   locate windows
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: oh so I dont put any number just the sda
<got_grubed_livec> ?
<drexl> got_grubed_livec: strange I think it still needs to be sda not too sure I'm a beginner
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: yes, this installs to the MBR instead of the partition sda6
<Pici> hwilde: find . -iname "*windows*7*.iso"
<got_grubed_livec> Installation finished. No error reported.
<hwilde> Pici, @ Hans_Henrik
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: ok, now you can try a reboot
<Pici> hwilde: oops
<got_grubed_livec> ok tks
<got_grubed_livec> I dunno if it will work
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: sda is the flash drive?
<got_grubed_livec> No
<got_grubed_livec> it's the hdd
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: are you booting off the hdd?
<gahf> Hello I added a new NVIDIA card to my computer and it still only gives me hardware drivers for my old one, how do I make it recognize my new card?
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: the bootloader wanted to load the usb
<got_grubed_livec> yes ruan
<Hans_Henrik> Pici/hwilde: thanks
<hwilde> Pici, any idea why ctrl/shift/alt get stuck in nx ?
<Pici> hwilde: I've never used nx, sorry.
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: ah, so you are reinstalling grub to boot off hdd?
<got_grubed_livec> ruan: i installed ubuntu to usb but it modified the bootloader now i cant get into hdd installation
<got_grubed_livec> yes ruan
<AndroidKris> do i have to include the path to a file if I'm using chmod?
<hwilde> Pici, it happens with synergy too
<got_grubed_livec> dunno if what i did solvedthe problem.
<llutz_> AndroidKris: yes
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: it *should* work 100% now as the bootloader is on the MBR of the hdd now
<got_grubed_livec> k brb
<AndroidKris> k thnx
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: just make sure the usb is plugged out
<erUSUL> AndroidKris: yes; or how would chmod know what file change the permissions to ?
<ruan> got_grubed_livec: during boot
<got_grubed_livec> yea
<got_grubed_livec> it its
<got_grubed_livec> is
<gahf> Hello I'm trying to find drivers for my 570GTX 1280MB GIGABYTE BRAND Graphics card, can anyone show me a place to find them?
<AndroidKris> Okay, it just told me operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> gahf: did you say you had another nvidia card in before?
<nash__> is their any intel graphics driver for ubuntu.send me link PLS
<Sheepherd> hey guys how do i chain together two commands in one line? like $apt-get update + $apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> gahf: the amount of video ram and the brand are moot, you are only driving the video chip
<ActionParsnip> nash__: its in a default install
<Quetzalcoatl> sheepherd: use &&
<llutz_> nash__: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<got_grubed> ruan: it didnt load. it's showing a grub message:
<Sheepherd> Quetzalcoatl: ah thank you!
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/361903
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 361903 in Ubuntu "Cursor Keys not working with NXClient" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ruan> got_grubed: odd
<hwilde> Pici, what does that mean undecided, invalid :(
<got_grubed> "Error of GRUB: Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported..
<pedro> hola
<got_grubed> what is this?
<ruan> got_grubed: uh...
<pedro> hello?
<lea123>  I can't get to the terminal even - ALT+F2 doesn't seem to work
<ruan> lea123: its ctrl alt f2
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: you can use && which means the first command must succeed to run the next, or you can use ; to mean do the next command regardless of anything
<AndroidKris> what's the exact chmod command to change a files permissions from read only to read/write?
<ActionParsnip> lea123: CTRL+ALT+T
<lea123> ruan: :)
<Pici> hwilde: The last comment suggests that you're not using software packaged by Ubuntu, so they aren't really responsible for fixing it.
<AndroidKris> I'm looking on google and it's confusing me a bit
<gahf> ActionParsnip: My computer keeps recognizing my old graphics card rather than my new one, how do i stop it from doing that?
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: chmod +rw file
<AndroidKris> thank you ActionParsnip
<got_grubed> omg. i dont want to reinstall ubuntu because of bootloader grub whatever
<hwilde> Pici, yeah whatever but how do I get it fixed lol :)   It happens with Synergy too...
<lea123> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Maynel> why i cant burn ubuntu iso on dvd with poweriso?
<ActionParsnip> gahf: then uninstall the nvidia driver, then reboot to the open source driver, then re-install the proprietary driver again
<Maynel> it return error 109
<ruan> got_grubed: i googled and..
<Maynel> i downloaded desktop ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? What OS are you running powerISO under?
<got_grubed> im googling too
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Conseil> Maynel: check the MD5 sum
<AndroidKris> didn't work...
<llutz_> AndroidKris: whyt file do you want to change? on what filesystem?
<llutz_> what*
<gahf> ActionParsnip: I've uninstalled the driver but everytime I try to use the "hardware drivers" function it only shows drivers for my old video card
<Maynel> what is md5 sum?
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: are you the owner of the file?
<ruan> got_grubed: sounds like a grub config is missing
<AndroidKris> I'm trying to get gdesklets to work
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: that doesnt answer my question
<llutz_> AndroidKris: what file do you want to change? on what filesystem?
<Maynel> i have windows xp
<got_grubed> ruan:  i used 64bit version to fix 32bit version I hope this is not the problem.
<ruan> got_grubed: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<ruan> sudo chroot /mnt
<ruan> update-grub
<ActionParsnip> gahf: remove the ~/.nvidiasettings file (tab complete thr filename)
<ruan> sda6*
<AndroidKris> The file (and path) are... /usr/lib/gdesklets/utils/ErrorFormatter.py
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ruan> and update-grub2
<AndroidKris> so I would assume, no, I'm not the owner.
<gahf> ActionParsnip: how?
<monkeyD> FINALY :)
<AndroidKris> but I really don't know for sure
<llutz_> AndroidKris: use sudo
<monkeyD> I FIXED MY PROBLEM
<ActionParsnip> gahf: use your file manager, you can use CTRL+H to show hidden files
<got_grubed> ruan: need to boot livecd again,
<AndroidKris> sudo what/
<ruan> gratz monkeyD
<llutz_> AndroidKris: use sudo chmod
<klemax> How to fix that? Errors were encountered while processing:
<klemax>  dovecot-common
<AndroidKris> ah, okay
<klemax>  dovecot-imapd
<ruan> got_grubed: yeah :S
<Maynel> actionparsnip how I do that md5 test?
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: then run:  ls -l filename     and make sure your username is listed
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sacarlson>  Maynel: take a look at the win32 version http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<monkeyD> hey guys, I had very bad screen errors but since I installed 11.04 everything looks fantastic :)
<Maynel> i destroyed 5 dvds
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: basically you have NO WAY of knowing the data you have is consistent or complete as you haven't tested it
<gahf> ActionParsnip: where would it be?
<ActionParsnip> !11.04 | monkeyD
<ubottu> monkeyD: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> gahf: in your home folder
<ActionParsnip> gahf: ~/ == $HOME = /home/$USER
<monkeyD> but it works fine and now it supports all my hardware, why ?
<llutz_> !natty | monkeyD
<ubottu> monkeyD: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<got_grubed> ruan: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt      sudo chroot /mnt     update-grub and update-grub2 ?
<ActionParsnip> monkeyD: its got newer versions maybe, it's offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<AndroidKris>  Okay, so that didn't work either.
<ruan> got_grubed: just update-grub2, not update-grub
<AndroidKris> I may not have done the ls -l command right though
<got_grubed> ruan:  Boot to the LiveCD Desktop (Ubuntu 9.10 or later). Please note that the Live CD must be the same as the system you are fixing - either 32-bit or 64-bit (if not then the chroot will fail).
<ActionParsnip> AndroidKris: is the file owned by your user?
<AndroidKris> I have no clue...
<gahf> ActionParsnip: i deleated them now what
<llutz_> AndroidKris: don't use chmod/chown on various files if you aren't sure about what you're doing
<got_grubed> maybe that is a problem!
<ActionParsnip> gahf: uninstall the nvidia driver
<AndroidKris> grrrr.....All I want is for gdesklets to work...
<gahf> done
<ruan> got_grubed: looks like it :S you could get a different livecd
<monkeyD> ActionParsnip: I have an old sis vga card with 32 mb and I got vertical and horizontal lines that shakes all the time and didnt wanted to go but since I installed 11.04 I have the best screen of my life
<got_grubed> ruan: k ill boot the 32bit i have the official cd
<AndroidKris> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9621464&postcount=4
<AndroidKris> ^^^that's what I'm trying to do
<AndroidKris> I can't make the edits to the file because it's read only...
<jondiced> i'm having a problem with grub2 installing 10.04 on an older machine, hoping someonecan help me
<Maynel> guys
<Maynel> i have only iso file
<Maynel> i dont have md5 file
<Maynel> hm
<FloodBot2> Maynel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maynel> what should i write to test md5
<Maynel> ?
<Maynel> sry
<ruan> Maynel: you don't need a md5 file, you need a program to check md5, and the iso's md5 from ubuntu.com
<jqke> AndroidKris, in a terminal just type : sudo gedit filename
<Maynel> ok
<Maynel> i have program md5sum
<milamber> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maynel> how i use it
<jondiced> i get this error on boot after installation, "error: out of disk"
<Pici> !enter | Maynel
<Maynel> i have put it in system32
<ubottu> Maynel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> Maynel: I'm not sure how clear I can be http://www.pc-tools.net/files/win32/freeware/md5sums-1.2.zip
<Maynel> i have ubuntu win desktop iso
<Maynel> so how i check it
<ruan> Maynel: open md5sum and check the sum of the iso, and compare it with one from ubuntu.com
<Maynel> i have instaled md5sum
<Maynel> to system32
<jondiced> i've been to the various threads about this, but those threads all have success running "ls (hd0,1)/boot" fromthe grub rescue prompt
<jondiced> instead, i get the same error message
<got_grubed> How can I know if im running ubuntu 32 ir 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: READ the link ubottu gave
<erUSUL> got_grubed: uname -m
<got_grubed> ty
<Maynel> how I check md5 now
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: read it all, its all there. That page is there so we dont have to keep telling people the same stuff over and over
<Maynel> what command
<sacarlson> Maynel:  did you read the readme.txt file in the zip package?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AndroidKris> That was almost TOO easy, thanks jqke
<Maynel> in the link ist says md5sum -c filename.md5
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: access the HowToMD5SUM page and read it all
<AYJHBear> I am using docky in kde 4.6 I am wondering do anyone know if there is a way to bypass nautilus? because I cannot open my trash can
<Maynel> i dont have any md5 files only ubuntu.iso
<vadi2> Ubuntu crashed completely while the HD was busy. How can I report this crash?
<ruan> Maynel: open md5sum and check the sum of the iso, and compare it with one from ubuntu.c
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: yes but thats for linux isn't it, you need to read
<Maynel> ok
<ruan> Maynel: om.
<Maynel> sec pls
<jondiced> let me try again, more concisely: i recently installed 10.04 but i get "error: out of disk" and the grub rescue prompt  when i boot, what can i do? running ls (hd0,1)/boot returns the same error message
<got_grubed> erUSUL: i686 is 32?
<erUSUL> yes
<got_grubed> tks
<ruan> got_grubed: i386
<sacarlson> Maynel: md5sum just creates a big hex number to compare with the repository list of what the number should be
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I cannot get Gnome-
<got_grubed> ruan: hm?
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I cannot get Gnome-panel to rung
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I cannot get Gnome-panel to run
<Maynel> sup
<Maynel> i cant donwload md5sum for win
<got_grubed> ruan: i386 = 32bit or 64
<Maynel> site is down..
<Maynel> any other link pls :S
<ruan> Maynel: didn't you already install it?
<digirak> i need some help uninstalling the kubuntu wrappers
<Pici> Maynel: Please stop pressing enter between every two words, it makes it very hard to read what you're saying.
<ActionParsnip> !panels | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Maynel> i have put one md5sum in system32
<Maynel> but how i use it
<Maynel> you havent told me
<sacarlson> Maynel: that's strange since you said you already installed it
<ruan> got_grubed: i386 = 32bit amd64 = 64bit
<Maynel> what is the command to check .iso file?
 * sipior facepalms
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: I just accessed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  fine
<got_grubed> ruan: uname -a shows i686
<ruan> i'll upload md5sum then..
<Maynel> THAT LINK ISNT WORKING
<tsimpson> got_grubed: ix86 are (or x86 for short) are all 32bit
<Maynel> how you cant uderstand
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: try this (its from the page ubottu GAVE you): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=winMD5Sum.png
<Maynel> md5sum for win is down
<got_grubed> tsimpson: k tks
<Maynel> link is down..
<FloodBot2> Maynel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maynel> omog:LS
<ruan> Maynel: i'll upload md5sum for win for you
<Maynel> ok
<sacarlson> Maynel:  md5sum  ubuntu?????.iso  like that
<Luigiana> does any1 know why my computer laggs exceptionally in all games on ubuntu 10.10? it runs them smoothly on windows xp
<ruan> i have it in my archive of downloads..
<Luigiana> it isnt just some games
<Luigiana> but all games
<Maynel> fack
<wastl> Maynel: that link works fine here
<jondiced> i recently installed 10.04 but i get "error: out of disk" and the grub rescue prompt  when i boot, what can i do? running ls (hd0,1)/boot returns the same error message, what is going on?
<Pici> Maynel: stop that.
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: 3d driver support for some cards is better in windows
<wastl> Maynel: don't swear plz
<Maynel> GUYS
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip so what do i need to do to make it work on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: what video chip do you have?
<Italian_Plumber> anyone else experiencing lag on the update servers?
<Luigiana> i dont know
<Luigiana> its a laptop
<Luigiana> Alien arena, openarena and even pac man laggs like crap
<Maynel> I have downloaded one md5sum.exe file and put in widows/system32 now i go to the folder from cmd and what command i check iso file? md5sum filename.iso?
<sacarlson> Maynel: ok heres a windows instruction since I suck at windows http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Toph> Italian_Plumber,,, mine is updating very slowly
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: what does: lspci | grep -i vga   say?
<just-ice-adam> do i need drivers to use an yet not used ODD to install Ubuntu?
<Luigiana> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: did the image load for you?
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: its a terminal command
<Maynel> how you mean?
<Italian_Plumber> Toph ... possibly because of all the kernel updates lately I guess
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I happen to uninstall the remanents of evolution and therefore uninstalled the gnome panel.. I tried what ubbuttu said but when i type gnome-panel it the terminal gets attached to the panel and  it also throws up GTK warning
<Maynel> i can mount it in poweriso
<nash__> linux development tools download link SEND ME PLS
<Maynel> but cant burn it
<ActionParsnip> Maynel:
<Maynel> it giver error 109 on the start
<jondiced> i recently installed 10.04 but i get "error: out of disk" and the grub rescue prompt  when i boot, what can i do? running ls (hd0,1)/boot returns the same error message, what is going on?
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: try this (its from the page ubottu GAVE you):
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=winMD5Sum.png
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip i just queried you
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: i dont support in PM, I just close the tab
<Luigiana> okay
<Maynel> i dont have that md5sum for indows from where to download it? actiionpar
<Luigiana> let me try and type in that command 2 sec
<ruan> this md5sum prog i have is a gui app
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: press CTRL+ALT+T  copy and paste the command to the terminal and press ENTER
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<monkeyD> I am in firefox, if I type text in a white box I cant see the text but if I select it I can see it
<monkeyD> how can I fix that ?
<ruan> http://www.mediafire.com/?kpl5384b5lfllzm
<digirak> can someone help me with this
<ActionParsnip> monkeyD: does it happen for all users?
<just-ice-adam> do i need drivers for an optical disc drive to boot ubuntu from disk?
<llutz_> monkeyD: on 11.04?
<lea123>  I happen to uninstall the remanents of evolution and therefore uninstalled the gnome panel.. I tried what ubbuttu said but when i type gnome-panel it the terminal gets attached to the panel and  it also throws up GTK warning
<monkeyD> ActionParsnip: yes
<digirak> my kubuntu wrapper is not getting properly uninstalled on my ubuntu
<Luigiana> nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<Luigiana> thats what it says ActionParsnip
<digirak> and because of that i am not able to log off from one session
<ActionParsnip> lea123: in a terminal run:  sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Maynel> guys
<joaopizani> Hello everybody! I'm having problems with my NIS installation. THe login happens OK, but the filemount from NFS cant get the correct usernames... :)
<nash__> pls send me linux development tools d'load link
<lea123> ActionParsnip: I did that already
<Maynel> md5 is wrong
<joaopizani> anybody can help?
<Maynel> why?
<got_grubedlivecd> hello
<Maynel> wwhat that means?
<got_grubedlivecd> ruan: update-grub2 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: bad image then
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: it got mangled in transit
<Maynel> i dl from ubuntu.com
<Maynel> whats going on?
<arand> !dev > nash__
<ubottu> nash__, please see my private message
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. using ubunto 10.10, how can I find out where is a certain program installed (sqlite v2.8.17)? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: doesn't matter where you get it at all
<Maynel> bad downloading?
<Jthorn> hi all, Is there anyone that knows why I can't reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 over an old install? Had maverick on then tried to fix a problem with an unwanted service (gatecrasher). Had to install windows to wipe the install that was on, now can't run Ubuntu from a live CD.
<Luigiana> nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<Maynel> why is bad image?
<Luigiana> thats what it says ActionParsnip
<Maynel> how to get good image?
<sacarlson> Maynel: window virus?
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: dpkg -L sqlite
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: if the data transmitted from the server gets damaged in transit and TCP sees it as ok somehow it will be stored
<nimbiotics> erUSUL: THX!
<arand> Maynel: download again, and make sure you are comparing with the right md5sum.
<Maynel> fack firefox downlaoder..
<kathiresan> hi how to use ymessenger
<got_grubedlivecd> this is frustrating
<lea123> ActionParsnip: No i think i did reinstall instead of install. I shall do the install and let you know
<Maynel> i dl 2 times
<Maynel> i destryed 5 dvds
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: torrents add extra data chacks and can help esure a good image as well as reduce stress on the servers
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip what now
<Luigiana> ??
<slipp3d> Maynel, what did you use to download?
<Maynel> ok thanks
<sacarlson> Maynel: why not show us the link you downloaded from?
<Maynel> ill do torrent
<ghoulsblade> hi, trying to access an nfs share, i do "mount 10.6.128.14:/media/devhomes /mnt/mytest"   on the client but i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfs'".  nfs-client and nfs-common are installed, modprobe nfs throws errros (sunrpc, auth_rpcgss,nfs_acl,fscache,lockd : no such file...) , kernel is 2.6.35-24-generic-pae .   any idea what i'm missing ?
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: doesn't matter, you could download an infinite number of images and statstically never get a good one
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip what now
<Maynel> any good place to downlaod ubuntu desktop pls?
<Maynel> slipp firefox downloader
<Maynel> ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: use the official torrents in a torrent client like bitlord
<got_grubedlivecd> grrrrrr
<Maynel> ok thanks
<Italian_Plumber> wow I've never seen the update servers slammed so hard.
<syrinx_> ghoulsblade: check your path
<ruan> got_grubedlivecd: use chroot?
<lea123> ActionParsnip: No luck its throwing up the same error gnome-panel:2630 GTK waring
<slipp3d> Maynel, torrent is the easiest way of getting a good image to burn ... or utorrent if you are in windows
<Luigiana> ACTIONPARSNIP are you there?
<got_grubedlivecd> ruan: yes
<Luigiana> it was about the lagging
<got_grubedlivecd> ruan: maybe i need to update kernel
<got_grubedlivecd> lol.
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: yes, you can see my text to others. why do you ask if I am here when you can clearly see I am
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Luigiana> cuz u are not answering me even though u were helping me
<Luigiana> thats why
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: doesnt mean Im not here does it...
<sipior> Luigiana: try dropping the sense of entitlement.
<got_grubedlivecd> ruan: The upgrade works on linux-image-2.6.32-3 and linux-image-2.6.32-1. Boot one of those and the upgrade will work nicely.
<ruan> 14 bans?
<Luigiana> look i meant it ironically if u didnt realize it
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: I think you used the wrong command there, if you are chrooted with /dev --bind mounted just "update-grub" should do the trick, right? ruan?
<ghoulsblade> syrinx, you mean the nfs-share path ? i get permission denied error instead if i remove it from the server, so i think that one is correct
<slipp3d> wow ... someone was being a bad boy ...
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: I didnt use --bnd
<Luigiana> u asked me to do something when i did it u wouldnt respond and i didnt like that
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: its been a long day, so no
<deebo> i can open archive.canonical.com in a browser, but for some reason apt-get can't connect, anyone else having this issue?
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: When you mount /dev I think you should.
<Luigiana> so do you know whats wrong?
<Luigiana> sipior i dont know what u mean
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: what does the command output?
<monkeyD> if I see I divx video in windows, I can download it  after I see it
<Luigiana> nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<sipior> Luigiana: i don't doubt it.
<Luigiana> as mentioned
<monkeyD> but how can I do it in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: ok and do you have the proprietary nvidia driver installed?
<Luigiana> sipior just leave me alone please
<Luigiana> i used to updatemanager to update everything
<slipp3d> deebo, i'm guessing that the servers are getting loaded up ... give it a few minutes and try again
<Luigiana> but i dont know if it also updated the nvidia driver
<sipior> Luigiana: gladly.
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: please target me if you intend text for me, the room is very busy and i'm in and out so I'll miss it, see how every reply to you I add your nick, please do likewise
<deebo> slipp3d: its been like that the whole day
<Luigiana> okay actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     it will install the proprietary driver for you
<slipp3d> deebo, have you tried to change your mirrors?
<ruan> ^^ i was also thinking about mirrors
<got_grubed> arand:  you mean this? sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev ?
<arand> got_grubed: Indeed
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip: now its installing
<deebo> slipp3d: its the extras and security repos that arent working for me
<deebo> dunno if those have mirrors
<slipp3d> deebo, are you using a terminal to get your updates , update manager , or synaptic
<grapefruit> they're going at 17 kb/s here
<deebo> terminal, apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: coo, reboot and your video will run a lot better. You are currently using the open driver which wont run 3D games as well as the proprietary driver.
<grapefruit> very very slow today for some reason
<ActionParsnip> grapefruit: try a different source
<Luigiana> okay thanks
<lea123> Ruan, Actionparsnip: any idea what I need to do if I tried reinstalling the Gnome-panel and it still doesn't work
<ruan> im on the proprietary driver and i can run 3d games
<slipp3d> deebo, I'm guessing that your mirrors that you are using are under a large load ... ( I know that my mirrors that I use in the US are really slow today)
<got_grubedlivecd> arand:  grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory Cannot find list of partitions!
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: what is wrong?
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: You need to "mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc" as well
<llutz_> got_grubedlivecd: mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<slipp3d> deebo, it's taking about 10 -15 minutes just to refresh my sources
<Maynel> guys
<got_grubedlivecd> ty
<lea123> hello why is that my GnomePanel has got attached to the Terminal ?
<deebo> these are the extras.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com repos, dont even know if there are mirrors
<monkeyD> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to download a divxmovie in ubuntu when you use firefox ?
<deebo> local mirrors work fine
<deebo> for the base packages
<ruan> monkeyD: use flashgot
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: llutz_ : Generating grub.cfg ... Cannot find list of partitions!
<slipp3d> deebo, ... it must be that server is under a load ... that is one of the ones that is taking a really long time to refresh ... give it time i'm sure that the maintainers are working on it
<deebo> weird thing is opens up in the browser just fine
<deebo> apt-get is struggling for some reason
<syrinx_> deebo, slipp3d: took me about 20 minutes earlier to do an 80mb update, seems all the repos are slow
<genii-around> monkeyD: I usually find that this addon works: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<Maynel> guys
<slipp3d> syrinx_, yep i noticed that this morning as well ...
<slipp3d> Maynel, just ask your question...
<Maynel> ay official torrent of ubuntu except bitlord?
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: Hmm, might try adding --recheck to the grub command, but it should work without, so it did not finish the update despite the error?
<Maynel> any other*
<Maynel> pls
<ruan> flashgot lists all embedded content, not only videos
<slipp3d> Maynel, what OS?
<Maynel> win
<Pici> !torrents | Maynel
<slipp3d> try Utorrent
<ubottu> Maynel: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Maynel> i need desktop ubuntu standalone
<got_grubedlivecd> arand:  Cannot find list of partitions! done
<Luigiana> actionparsnip: now my pc wont even open my games
<needhelp1> i keep having an issue with my computer freezing. My processer goes up to 100 percent and the entire pc freezes
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: bitlord is just a client, you can use any you want
<Maynel> what is maverick/
<syrinx_> needhelp1: fan failure?
<got_grubedlivecd> Maynel: ubuntu 10.10 release name
<ruan> Maynel: it's the codename for 10.10
<got_grubedlivecd> or that
<slipp3d> Maynel, that is the current version of ubuntu
<ruan> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<needhelp1> syrinx_: not that i know of, its a desktop
<botcity> is it possible to rename a ubuntu machine on a network temporally?
<Maynel> got: its desktop standalone right?
<slipp3d> yes
<got_grubedlivecd> botcity: sudo hostname NAME
<needhelp1> syrinx_: i can hear the fan
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: done means done I guess, hopefully it might wokr, you could check if the grub.cfg looks reasonable whilst still in the chroot I guess.
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip: Now my pc wont even open my games
<botcity> got_grubedlivecd: thank's
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: did you reboot after the install?
<Luigiana> yes
<drexl> needhelp1: what does typing top into your termianl reaveal?
<needhelp1> one second
<Luigiana> alienarena and openarena wont open, the only thing i can open is pacman
<syrinx_> needhelp1: need more info; when it happens, what your doing when it happens, etc.
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip: alienarena and openarena wont open, the only thing i can open is pacman
<Maynel> why firefox downloader made wrong md5 ?
<got_grubedlivecd> botcity: and if u wantto change permanently edit sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Maynel> i dl 2 times from ubuntu.com iso file
<got_grubedlivecd> botcity: and /etc/hosts
<Luigiana> ActionParsnio: And yes i did reboot
<ruan> Maynel: firefox downloader isn't trustworthy with large files
<botcity> got_grubedlivecd: ok :-]
<slipp3d> Maynel, it's a issue with large downloads...
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: i dont think it will work :(
<Maynel> ok
<needhelp1> syrinx_: last night i was trying to copy some info off of my ipod to my desktop, freezed like 4 times while copying files, right now im using easytag to rename some files, and its bad. 95 - 100 percent on the cpu
<bonjoyee> Maynel: also make sure you compare the right md5sum...
<klemax> after installing aegir-provision, how to connect it via url?
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip: And yes i did reboot
<ruan> Maynel: for windows i used IDM in the past, paused and resumed large files hundreds of times and they never broke
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: you said you rebooted, twice
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: like I said, I am in and out of here
<sipior> botcity: if you use hostname to change your system's name, consider keeping a root terminal open (via sudo -i, for example). changing the system name can confuse sudo on occasion, so you may not be able to change the name back. or just make sure an appropriate entry exists in /etc/hosts.
<needhelp1> syrinx_: it shows easy tag using 80-85 percent of the cpu
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: repeating just spams the channel and annoys everyine
<klemax> /etc/aegir/vhost.d is empty
<ruan> it all depends on the download manager
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip: i spelled ur name wrong thats why i did it twice
<drexl> needhelp1: you can kill that pid by typing k and the pid number of the process that's consuming your cpu
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: it's using msdos things
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: did you run: nvidia-settings    and setup the display?
<needhelp1> drexl, that kills the app right?
<drexl> I think so
<syrinx_> needhelp1: well theres your problem
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip no i only ran the command to install it
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: You just get a shell when you boot, any errors?
<needhelp1> syrinx_: drexl usally when it happens i cant move the mouse or anything. so i cant get to terminal. but what im doing now, is what i need to do so
<bonjoyee> Maynel: also...its best to use torrents for big files..as bittorrent has inbuilt verification mechanisms..
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: and when you run it do you get an error at all?
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip no
<needhelp1> its not just easytag though, its anything i do
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8107995&postcount=9
<needhelp1> usually copying files, firefox... burning cds
<botcity> sipior:  aha that's good to know ta.
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: ok set the display up as you desire, then try stuff. What version of the driver does nvidia-settings say you are running?
<got_grubedlivecd> arand:  * http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8095330&postcount=6
<syrinx_> needhelp1: sys specs?
<Toph> needhelp1,,, is the usage related to the update manager?
<ruan> Maynel: yeah, torrents download in parts and verify integrity as they download
<needhelp1> Toph: not sure what you mean
<needhelp1> syrinx_: 2 gig mem amd athlon 64
<needhelp1> 500 hdd
<Aut0ExeC> hi guys.... whats a good iptables ncurses config tool?
<Luigiana> ActionParsnip when i entered nvidia-settings it said: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: Yea, might want to try running grub-install as well, although I do not know what your initial problem is here.
<Toph> needhelp1,,, i had the same issues and it was because the computer was updating and encountered an error
<syrinx_> needhelp1, toph could have a point, update manager is being a hog today
<ChogyDan> Luigiana: you should use the restricted drivers tool to install the driver
<needhelp1> syrinx_: well, top doesnt show anything related to that, and im up to date
<Luigiana> ChogyDan how do i do that
<ruan> what exactly is an x server? i didn't have the fancy name 'x server' with my windows drivers
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: I installed ubuntu into a USB but it messed up the grub :s
<ActionParsnip> Luigiana: ok then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<Toph> needhelp1,,, ok,, in my case, top identified the update as the problem
<ChogyDan> Luigiana: System > Admin > Additional Drivers
<syrinx_> needhelp1: is this a fresh install or did it just start happening?
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: and when I booted ubuntu it showd no such device (without usb plugged in)
<sipior> ruan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<needhelp1> just started syrinx_
<ruan> sipior: thanks
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: i have a similar setup...make sure its not a heatsink issue...
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: I want ubuntu to boot from HDD
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: Yea, because it's looking for the grub files on the usb.
<Aut0ExeC> any ideas on a good ncurses iptables tool?
<needhelp1> i need to attempt to copy some files again off of my ipod, i could never get it finished last night because it kept freezing
<syrinx_> needhelp1: change anything around before it started happening?
<del_diablo2> I need to get Nvidia up and running :(
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/anGV6L9K I have this error when I try to install the wifi
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: how would i check that
<niko> 10
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: and I still coulnt get it working :( it's frustrating
<ruan> im not on a networked computer though
<needhelp1> syrinx_: not really, installed nmap
<del_diablo2> Modprobe -l nvi* lists a nvidia.ko, how do I insert it?
<ruan> but i guess it's xorg
<needhelp1> im not running anything crazy, no virual machines, not downloading or transfering
<arand> got_grubedlivecd: One way to do it is to use the usb to boot your HDD-installed ubuntu and then run grub-install from there, that's proabably the easiest way.
<Luigiana> ChogyDan there are none available
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: run the pc with the cabinet open..check the fan works..also did you ever remove the heatsink from the fan?
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: from the cpu..i should say..
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: no, its a fairly new pc, less than 2 yrs
<got_grubedlivecd> arand: ok ill try wait for me :p
<sacarlson> got_grubedlivecd: well you need to pick the hard disk to install on next time.  you should take a look with gparted to see what hardware is used for each device to pick the next install point
<Hans_Henrik> i need to wget ftp://download.knightonlineworld.com/knight/upgrade/patchXXXX.zip     , where XXXX is from 1737 to 1857  (over 100 downloads); and unzip them all in the current directory, delete the zip files afterwards;is there some easy way to do this from the shell?
<ChogyDan> Luigiana: o well, try the nvidia config route
<syrinx_> needhelp1: ubuntu version/architecture?
<needhelp1> syrinx_: whats the coomand to check the arc again .. i forget
<got_grubedlivecd> sacarlson: i used "use entire disk" and selected sdb
<needhelp1> syrinx_: im pretty sure im on 64 bit version
<drexl> del_diablo2: modprobe nvidia
<syrinx_> needhelp1: did you install the 32 or 64 bit version?
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/SVsV2zUP this is the error when I try install codecs to audio & video
<got_grubedlivecd> sacarlson: theere wanst an option to choose the bootloader so i guessed that i would use sdb
<got_grubedlivecd> :(
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: uname -m
<tuzlo> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<del_diablo2> drexl: That solved it. But X still reports that no module named nvidia is inserted :(
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: shows i686
<got_grubedlivecd> it's 32bit
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: thats 32 bit..
 * syrinx_ scratches his head
<milind> how do i wget my private tarball source code from github?
<ruan> Hans_Henrik: there is a way to do this, however i'm a newb with bash.
<needhelp1> how do i check my cpu from terminal
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: to double check that
<ChogyDan> dannyLopez: why kind of computer do you have?
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: lscpu
<dannyLopez> notebook
<ruan> was a batch expert, and now im a bash newb :d
<aeon-ltd> needhelp1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<logankoester> ow owned
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: dont paste the output on the channel though!
<Luigiana> thanks for your help ActionParsnip whatever you did it worked
<needhelp1> sorry for the long paste
<lea123> Hello could anyone help me to get the gnome-panel back
<dannyLopez> ChogyDan: is a notebook
<syrinx_> needhelp1: use the pastebin link up top
<ChogyDan> dannyLopez: is it running ok?  Is it running hot?
<jiffe> quit
<llutz_> Hans_Henrik: for counter in $(seq 1737  1857); do wget blah && unzip blah && rm blah;done        where blah is the filename containing $counter
<needhelp1> syrinx_: http://pastebin.com/AnhMbVCe
<dannyLopez> ChogyDan: normally
<milamber> !panelreset | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<needhelp1> syrinx_: pastebinit is great :)
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/AnhMbVCe
<ChogyDan> dannyLopez: well, I don't know what the issue is, but here is the error you are getting, fwiw: lzma: Encoder error: -2147467259
<needhelp1> it looks like my cpu is 32 bit, right? bonjoyee syrinx_
<em> what are the open source, ubuntu repo, tools for making the images and widgets and such things on webpages or GuIs ?
<lea123> milamber: I didn't get what you typed but i typed what ubottu typed with no much joy
<drexl> del_diablo2: after I insert a new video driver I usually run Xorg -configure and replace /etc/X11/xorg.conf with what the commmand generates and then restart the server
<dannyLopez> ChogyDan: tks
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: no..it supports 64 bit..but you have 32 bit ubuntu installed..but thats not the reason for the freezes anyway..
<syrinx_> needhelp1: seems fine to me....
<needhelp1> em, you need to create a GUI ?
<drexl> but make a backup first
<em> needhelp1: yeah why not?
<needhelp1> qt4 em
<ChogyDan> dannyLopez: wait, how much disk space to you have?
<genii-around> needhelp1: sudo lshw -C cpu | grep width                     will usually say 32 or 64 which is what kind
<em> needhelp1: I want to know how you make the graphics for webpages and such things.
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: that wouldnt cause issues ?having 32 bin on 64 ?
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: no..not at all..
<milamber> lea123: did you get an error?
<syrinx_> em: gimp
<Hans_Henrik> for counter in $(seq 1737  1857); do wget ftp://download.knightonlineworld.com/knight/upgrade/patch$counter.zip && unzip patch$counter.zip && rm patch$counter.zip;done                   --seems correct?
<needhelp1> em: webpages, look into css java and html
<em> gimp doesnt seem right. gimp is for editing images, i want to create images.
<got_grubed> arand: something is wrong. it doesnt read the usb.
<maco> needhelp1: javascript, you mean?
<em> no i dont mean the colors.. css.. no...
<got_grubed> arand: maybe because i changed the bootloader in hdd
<got_grubed> :x
<lea123> milamber: yeah it gave me a GTK error
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: id suggest you check your RAM with memtest..
<em> im talking about the actual images buttons, etc. not the background color..
<dannyLopez> ChogyDan: is a persisten usb
<syrinx_> em: i dont think you even know what you mean
<ChogyDan> dannyLopez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/562312
<llutz_> Hans_Henrik: i'd say so   you might test it with "echo" in front of the 3 commands
<maco> em: you can draw images in gimp too. ive been making images for websites in MS Paint then JASC Paint Shop Pro and finally GIMP since i was 12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 562312 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Natty) "initramfs-tools failed to install/upgrade, due to not being able to write initrd or vmlinuz." [Undecided,Triaged]
<milamber> lea123: pastebin the command and output please
<del_diablo2> drexl: Still failed :(
<maco> em: if you want vectors, there's also Inkscape
<em> maco: okay cool.
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: also do you have any other os installed? like dualboot?
<em> yeah i want vectors
<needhelp1> genii-around: width = 64 bits
<maco> em: but certain browsers don't support vectors so you have to output them to png anyway
<em> I think i need to look into inkscape and gimp
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: yes, windows xp
<arand> got_grubed: Hmm, that sounds more like the computer not being set to boot from the usb
<skrite> ActionParsnip, thanks for your tip on that, found out where to boot into text as an option.
<syrinx_> needhelp1: wubi?
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: can i check my memtest from within ubuntu, or do i have to boot into a live cd?
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: ok...so does this happen on windows?
<genii-around> needhelp1: Then it's a 64 bit cpu
<needhelp1> syrinx_: no, partitioned
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: no
<dajhorn> Hans_Henrik:  Note that you need whitespace at ...zip;done
<em> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.0-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 16726 kB, installed size 59112 kB
<em> if you can output as a png that's pretty cool.
<got_grubed> arand: it is . i changed in the bios
<maco> em: yes, it can export pngs
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: top shows no process consuming the cpu?
<got_grubed> arand: when i try to boot from disk it shows Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<em> maco: do you use inkscape yourself? do you have to have any special tools like a stylus?
<syrinx_> needhelp1; maybe try the system testing applet
<del_diablo2> Module nvidia is loaded, but startx reports that "failed to load module "nvidia"  (module does not exist)"
<em> can it be done with just a trackpad?
<azerty> hello
<azerty> there
<maco> em: yes i do. i do have a wacom now but i used a trackpad for a few years with it first
<azerty> i can't able to authentificate on my vsftpd server , what to do ?
<azerty> this is the error what i got : "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<azerty> where the problem is ?
<sacarlson> does the 32bit desktop livecd come with  the System>administration>disk utility,  installed ?  just curios as I see I can't see what hard disk is what on gparted
<FloodBot2> azerty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> dajhorn: you don't
<em> maco: cool.
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: yeah, just whatever im using. easytag just a few seconds ago, i have an ipod that i was trying to copy files from , that froze my pc last night like 4-5 times
<azerty> lol FloodBot
<needhelp1> burning cds does it, firefox .. etc
<johnnytx> I'm a lost how to parse the `man sudoers` production rule Cmnd := '!'* commandname | '!'* directory | '!'* "sudoedit" | '!'* Cmnd_Alias
<dajhorn> llutz_, Right,  (I'm using a new client, and I got a formatting glitch.)
<johnnytx> need help...
<del_diablo2> Module nvidia is loaded, but startx reports that "failed to load module "nvidia"  (module does not exist)". How do I get X up and running?! :(
<azerty> well any suggestion ?
<needhelp1> johnnytx: yes ? lol
<ActionParsnip> del_diablo2: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<syrinx_> azerty, stop flooding
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: from the server or some router inbetween
<johnnytx> the presence of Cmnd_Alias, when it expands it would include the NAME '=' token on the right side of Cmnd which is not right. This should be instead Cmnd_List and not Cmnd_Alias. What do you think?
<needhelp1> johnnytx: ubottu !help
<azerty> hello [TK]D-Fender
<drexl> del_diablo2; mabey try depmod -a first
<needhelp1> johnnytx: ubottu help!
<arand> got_grubed: But anyways, the instructions you posted there on the forum are likely the ones you'd want to follow if you want to reinstall grub to mbr, and update the menu files. Just make sure you have the /boot you are using mounted under /mnt/boot, if you have a separate boot partition you'll have to moun it separately after mounting the / partition.
<Hans_Henrik> llutz_: seems to be working, thanks
<lea123> milamber: it  now says unknownoption
<azerty> i m using server X display, i m on server with client filezilla
<milamber> lea123: please pastebin the command and the output
<azerty> where i use the user what i create on my server i got that error  : "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: any messages on system logs? when the pc freezes?
<azerty> i don't know where the problem is ?
<needhelp1> not sure how to check that, does it save the logs because when it freezes, i cant do anything but hold the power button down to restart
<lea123> milamber: I am on another machine i can't access FF since I don't have the panel
<syrinx_> needhelp1: all logs are in /var/log/
<needhelp1> syrinx_: so would i .. gedit /ver/log/ ?
<milamber> !pastebinit | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: sys>admin>log viewer
<got_grubed> arand: im gonna do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling chroot method step by step
<syrinx_> needhelp1: i suggest emacs in the future, but yes, gedit /var/log/syslog
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Do yuo see the login attempt?
<azerty> yes
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: PASTEBIN it
<azerty> i use filezilla as ftp client
<azerty> ok
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: "www.pastebin.com
<[TK]D-Fender> [11:32]	<azerty>	i use filezilla as ftp client <- this doesn't add any useful information
<needhelp1> syrinx_: bonjoyee ok so for example, when viewing the system log viewer when i click on the logs to view, it spikes my cpu usage up to 95-100 percent, close to the point where it freezes
<drexl> del_diablo2: would you paste your newly generated xorg.conf to pastebin I'm curious as to what driver it's trying to use.
<lea123> milamber: I cannot access my browser at all therefor cannot access this IRC chat to pastebin it. You see where i am coming from
<needhelp1> syrinx_: bonjoyee its like the logs are so large .. trying to load it freezes the pc
<needhelp1> should i check my memory ?
<arand> got_grubed: That sounds reasonable.
<cube1> after mistakenly installing NVIDIA drivers thru the GUI installer, my system freezes at X start. how can i return to the previous state? un/re-installing the drivers does not work! :(
<jereanon> I want to accept all incoming connections with iptables between the ip 206.53.226.0 and 206.53.226.255.. will this command do that: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 206.53.226.0/206.53.226.255 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<milamber> lea123: pastebinit will create a pastebin from the terminal.
<jereanon> on port 22, of course
<syrinx_> needhelp1: they aren't, and it shouldn't; you got a very serious problem
<sacarlson> got_grubed: I'm lazy so I do it like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/  with single line sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<jrib> jereanon: try #iptables maybe
<ActionParsnip> cube1: if you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot, is it better?
<llutz_> jereanon: 206.53.226.0/24
<syrinx_> needhelp1: maybe shutdown gdm and diagnose from there....
<[TK]D-Fender> jereanon: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 206.53.226.0/255.255.255.0 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<[TK]D-Fender> jereanon: Bad mask
<azerty> this is it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/574006/ [TK]D-Fender
<got_grubed> sacarlson: please check my partitions http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0WCBguKX
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Non, y-a meme-pas demande une MOT DE PASSE
<got_grubed> sacarlson: should i mout the sda1 or the root sda6??
<got_grubed> *mount
<arand> got_grubed: Empty pastebin ;)
<needhelp1> syrinx_: gdm?
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: AUCUN CONNECTION.  C'est soit ton serveur qui a un pare-fue ou soit on router enter votre PC pis ton serveur
<got_grubed> Lol
<llutz_> jereanon:or use  --src-range 206.53.226.0-206.53.226.255    but since its a full 24-subnet, that makes no sense
<syrinx_> !gdm
<tuzlo> something wierd goin on here, when I sudo su then nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf the file is blank but if I exit then sudo nano/etc/mysql/my.cnf the file is there, any ideas?
<syrinx_> oops
<azerty> there is no firewall,
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: when did you notice this problem? after any system upgrades?
<got_grubed> sacarlson: should i mount the sda1 or the root sda6?? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0eX1dkc4
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Ou que peut-etre vsftpd n'est mem pas EN SERVICE
<azerty> how to check is vsftpd is working or not ?
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: not really
<needhelp1> ubottu: !gdm
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Meme si tu as installe c'est pas a dire qu'il est en fonctionne
<got_grubed> arand: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0eX1dkc4
<got_grubed> should i mount sda1 or sda6
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: pst -A|grep ftp
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: ps -A|grep ftp
<Guest70568> test
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: then?
<[TK]D-Fender> (sans <<t>>)
<azerty> je viens de faire un ps aux |grep
<azerty> root     11569  0.0  0.0   7640   928 pts/0    S+   17:38   0:00 grep --color=auto vsftpd
<cube1> ActionParsnip: let me try
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: ?
<azerty> so i guess that vsftpd client is working
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: when did this problem start?
<llutz_> azerty: sudo lsof -i :21
<drexl> Guest70568: hello
<sacarlson> got_grubed: the mount would be one of the /dev/sda6 or /dev/sda7  I"m not sure what you put in each
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: two months ago ish
<milamber> !ubottu > needhelp1
<got_grubed> sacarlson: the smallest is root.
<ubottu> needhelp1, please see my private message
<llutz_> azerty: try "ftp localhost" then
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: essaye sur le serveur lui-meme, pis me donne d'epreuve que il-y-a pas par-feu en-marche
<dataviruset> the security.ubuntu.com repo is down?
<[TK]D-Fender> llutzWhat I jsut suggested
<needhelp1> milamber: thanks
<zombie_> hello I lost my bottom task bar how do I get it back?
<aeon-ltd> !panels | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<azerty> here is the output for localhost
<milamber> needhelp1: it was a valiant effort :)
<azerty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574010/
<[TK]D-Fender> zombie_: Right click on alother panel and pick "new panel"
<sacarlson> got_grubed:  then sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<needhelp1> milamber: can you show me the correct way to use ubottu
<llutz_> [TK]D-Fender: checking for a process running and checking it listening on a port are different things
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: epreuve d'eta de pare-feu maintenant
<[TK]D-Fender> llutz_: Quite true
<syrinx_> needhelp1: well it's one of two things, something you changed, or a hardware problem,ie. bad fan
<rumpe1> azerty, theres is no process "vsftp" ... you got the grep-command
<zombie_> th
<zombie_> thanks
<cube1> ActionParsnip: i have no nvidia-xconfig! should i installed nvidia-common first?
<arand> got_grubed: If sda6 is root and sda7 is home, mount sda6 and you should be able to see the /mnt/boot/grub directory, and use the command sacarlson suggests, if that doesn't work, try chrooting.
<milamber> needhelp1: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Retrieving_a_factoid
<got_grubed> k tk
<got_grubed> ss
<[TK]D-Fender> rumpe1: And there is that ;)
<ePirat> brb - reboot
<tester3223> Is there an official thread for doing full disk encryption?
<zombie_> that did it, I was trying to remove a corrupted dock and I removed the task bar lol
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: another possibility..is try an older kernel if its still there on the grub menu..
<llutz_> [TK]D-Fender: and process-checking is better done using pgrep (which won't give its own pid back, unlike grep)
<needhelp1> milamber: syrinx_ bonjoyee lol opening that link spiked my cpu to 96 percent
<azerty> there is no firewall [TK]D-Fender
<[TK]D-Fender> zombie_: That is just a panel.. not a "task bar"
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: it is, i was thinking of trying that
<azerty> rumpe1: so what i have to do ?
<[TK]D-Fender> zombie_: the fact you see runing tasks as buttons is just an optin you can add to any panel
<drexl> azerty: do you have 127.0.0.1  localhost entry in your /etc/hosts file
<zombie_> yeah, will it hides things for me in a work station ..
<[TK]D-Fender> [11:42]	<azerty>	there is no firewall [TK]D-Fender PROVE IT.
<azerty> how can you say there is no process vsftp ? rumpe1
<dajhorn> tester3223: The alternate installer should have support for doing a full-disk LUKS install.
<zombie_> we,ll*\
<zombie_> damn the typos
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: i also thought about testing 11.04 beta to see if that change in kernal maybe fixes my issues
<zombie_> sorry
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: spiking the cpu is normal...the problem is when it stays that way for no apparent reason..
<zombie_> I'm half asleep
<sipior> zombie_: half-dead?
<milamber> needhelp1: the db of factoids is here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi   the preferred way of 'learning' the bot is to message it directly: /msg ubottu !<factoid>
<azerty> yes i got drexl
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: opening a webpage shouldnt shoot me to 96 though should it?
<zombie_> Anybody know how to lock the firestarter firewall on the top panel ?
<zombie_> I wanna keep my firewall on at all times but when I restart it turns its self off
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: netstat -an|grep 21
<dookami_> why can't i find "ubuntu software center" in ubuntu studio ?????????
<Maynel> what is md5 of ubuntu desktop for win pls
<azerty> ok very simple question, how to run the vsftpd  server if not
<Maynel> 59?
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: your cpu is running in the on-demand mode......so whenever you start a new process ..the cpu will spike..but it should settle later on..
<milamber> dookami_: what version?
<zombie_> Anybody know?
<zombie_> I wanna lock the firewall permanently to the top so it never is off when I restart the machine.
<dookami_> milamber: 10.10
<drexl> zombie_: I don't use that program I generate a firewall script and load it at bootime with rc.local
<needhelp1> im going to attempt to copy some files from the ipod. i have to go to work soon, i'll try a new kernal late tonight and try to clean out and test my fan. syrinx_ bonjoyee thanks for the help
<zombie_> well..
<needhelp1> most likely i'll freeze and have to restart
<bonjoyee> needhelp1: good luck:)
<drexl> zombie_: wanna see it?
<needhelp1> bonjoyee: thanks
<syrinx_> needhelp1: no prob
<zombie_> Is it legit?
<zombie_> I don't wanna virus
<drexl> zombie_: yup  k just a sec I'll paste it
<[TK]D-Fender> A virus ... on linux ...
<azerty> netstat http://paste.ubuntu.com/574021/ [TK]D-Fender
<Maynel> can there be virus on linux?
<milamber> dookami_: from the terminal try: software-center
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Il ecote meme-pas
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty:faire "vsftpd &"
<eein> Maynel: sure why not its
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: et refaire netstat en-suite
<azerty> ok merci
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: comme ROOT
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: ou avec sudo
<sacarlson> zombie_: this is not windows you don't need a firewall unless you want different access from different sources
<zombie_> Well an exploit to hack my pc could be considered a virus to me
<drexl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574022/
<azerty> i got this error when i do vsftpd &
<azerty> 500 OOPS: config file not owned by correct user, or not a file
<drexl> zombie_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574022/
<azerty> what to do ?
<[TK]D-Fender> zombie_: And a carrot could be considered a cucumber to me... they are both vegetables and long
<[TK]D-Fender> [11:48]	<[TK]D-Fender>	azerty: comme ROOT [11:48]	<[TK]D-Fender>	azerty: ou avec sudo
<zombie_> My firewall keeps getting hit over and over is that a bad thing?
<azerty> oui je suis root ma machine
<drexl> zombie_: that's a simple as it gets it drops any incoming requests and keeps ports oopen which you connect to.
<rumpe1> zombie_, are you behind a NAT firewall?
<azerty> j'ai bien lancer le service en tant que root
<zombie_> I wouldn't see the point in hacking me, I have no money
<azerty> and that's the error what i got
<zombie_> its called firestarter lol thats all I know
<rumpe1> zombie_, i mean... do you have a hardware-router?
<Maynel> ok i got right hash hope it will burn the iso
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: verify that you have the right config files in place.
<zombie_> I have a modem and a cable
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: There should be a proper way to use the init launcher for this as well
<sacarlson> zombie_: it's common on my net to be scanned and hit that's just part of the internet,  all that is needed is to close any unneeded applications with listener ports
<rumpe1> zombie_, ah... ok
<Maynel> after i try ubuntu booted from cd how can I install it ?
<Maynel> i want 2 oses win and ubuntu
<Maynel> i already have win
<Maynel> GUYS
<bonjoyee> !dualboot | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Maynel> i have right md5 iso
<milamber> azerty: what is the output of: nmap localhost
<Maynel> and again power iso gived error at start
<Maynel> error 109 why?
<VesaS> Hello, how do I manage the permissions of the dvd inserted? it gets magically mounted under /media in my ubuntu 11.04, and there is nothing on fstab about the device.
<syrinx_> Maynel, don't spam
<dookami_> milamber: not really ,, help again plz
<BabaraBush> Hello i was wondering why doesnt security.ubuntu.com and extra.ubuntu.com work? ( i cant update anything )
<zombie_> I seen a lot of people are using linux to make hacks for the ps3
<zombie_> lol
<jakup> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/Kuba2311
<jakup> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/Kuba2311
<jakup> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/Kuba2311
<FloodBot2> jakup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<milamber> dookami_: what happened when you entered the command?
<zombie_> Hey I have another question
<syrinx_> BarbaraBush: lotta traffic today
<Maynel> :(
<zombie_> I've been asking this for days now
<BabaraBush> and yesterday syrinx_ ?
<bonjoyee> Maynel: ?
<Maynel> why i cannt burn iso poweriso gived 109 error on start of burning
<zombie_> I've download GMameui and then sudo apt-get install mame   I can't get mame to work anybody know how it works?
<Maynel> md5 hash is ok i checked
<bonjoyee> Maynel: try imgburn
<syrinx_> BarbaraBush: pretty much
<BabaraBush> Maynel: use a usb drive, its much better really
<Maynel> whats that
<Maynel> i have nero
<arand> Maynel: Nero might work as well.
<bonjoyee> Maynel: and make sure you use the "burn image to disk mode"
<Maynel> arand pls help
<milamber> !burniso | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zombie_> anybody know anything about mame on linux ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> zombie_: how are you trying to make it work?
<mapreduce> How can I set the keyboard layout for the console (outside X)?
<BabaraBush> !usbiso
<BabaraBush> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Maynel> ubuntu 10.10 for win dekstop is 709 mb?
<dookami_> milamber: The program 'software-center' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dookami_> sudo apt-get install software-center
<dookami_> but didn't work
<zombie_> Well I read about it and I downloaded GMAMEUI and it said you have to install X mame or sdl mame or mame for it to work and I did and set the installed mame to the GMAMEUI and it doesn't do anything
<kjesle> I have this problem, except my computer is Acer Timelinex 4820tg
<kjesle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188430
<vane> soy yo
<aeon-ltd> !keymap
<milamber> dookami_: what error are you getting when you try to install it? is this a clean install or an upgrade? (some people have been trouble with the mirrors today)
<sinblade29> i need help with burg manager ... nothing happends
<kjesle> have any1 experienced the same problem?
<jrib> !who | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zombie_> I dunno who I'm talking to
<azerty> hello [TK]D-Fender
<Maynel> ubuntu 10.10 for win dekstop is 709 mb?
<zombie_> I was just asking if anybody knew
<azerty> i find it
<cube1> ActionParsnip: tried nvidia-xconfig, but it still doesnt work. :(
<syrinx_> !tab what does this do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drexl> zombie_: are you a gemini?
<zombie_> whaa
<milamber> !tab | syrinx
<ubottu> syrinx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sinblade29> pls is anyone who can give me a detaild  tutorial on burg-manager
<cube1> after mistakenly installing NVIDIA drivers thru the GUI installer, my system freezes at X start. how can i return to the previous state? un/re-installing the drivers does not work! :(
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: just under 700mb (1024 based)
<syrinx_> milamber: ahh very nice
<azerty> well that was simply to chown on /etc/vsftpd
<drexl> zombie_: jfwy
<Maynel> I dl ubuntu from torent is 709 mb from ubuntu.com 509 mb :((
<zombie_> gemini? wht
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: It has always been a single CD
<azerty> well that was simply to chown on /etc/vsftpd  [TK]D-Fender
<Maynel> ubuntu 10.10 for win dekstop
<azerty> as i said there is no firewall
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: And working now?
<azerty> yes working fine
<zombie_> drexl: what?
<Braber01> What's the offical support channel for Mint, because I know it's not on freenode.
<VesaS> Where are the defaults defined for mounting e.g. CDROM when inserted? Now only one user can access cdrom.
<azerty> that file was owning by asterisk
<lahwran> so my nm-applet is using 25% of my ram in two processes, meaning 50% of my 3GB of ram is used by this silly applet - anyone know how to flush whatever is causing this?
<sacarlson> cube1: freezes?  does that include not working with <ctl><alt> + f2 ?
<drexl> zombie_: you jump around like chicken with it's head cut off
<milamber> !mint | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<azerty> i chown to root
<azerty> now everything ok
<zombie_> drexl:  Why are you saying this to me?
<BabaraBush> Braber01 Linux mint is just ubuntu with another theme :p
<[TK]D-Fender> [11:58]	<azerty>	as i said there is no firewall <-well there is no reason I should take your word for it.  I asked amny times and you still didn't prove it.  This could be an issue and you are preventing us for knowing that we weren't wasting our time
<kurtk> I have Terminal Window problem. Suddenly the letter 'p' is acting like Paste. I don't know how to fix this.
<azerty> yes i understand
<cube1> sacarlson: yes, the tty's are not accessible as well. the monitor says "no input"
<syrinx_> zombie_: geminis have 2 personalities
<azerty> but thank you very much for your support [TK]D-Fender
<Pip> Naynay: Hi
<Maynel> im sry for pm
<zombie_> syrinx:  Do you have a problem with me ?
<Maynel> ium afraid i dl viruses
<[TK]D-Fender> azerty: Glad its running now just the same
<kjesle> This is my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188430
<cube1> sacarlson: but "freeze" is not the correct word, because i can indeed access my pc with ssh on the same network
<azerty> thanks
<azerty> tc bye
<syrinx_> zombie_: was just clarifying
<kjesle> Can anyone help?
<BabaraBush> !act zombie_
<BabaraBush> :P
<jrib> zombie_: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-24/ article on mame here, couldn't find anything on the wiki
<zombie_> syrix: Clarifying what I didn't do anything wrong
<milamber> !virus > Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel, please see my private message
<dookami_> milamber: thanks a billion :D ,, it's working
<milamber> dookami_: glad to hear it :)
<[TK]D-Fender> ! virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: ^^^
<kjesle> when I used the left click button on my touch pad in any text area, it would scroll the page down, making it impossible to copy and paste text, which is something I have to be able to do.
<kjesle> can anyone help?
<sacarlson> cube1: well nvidia is well supported but to get it back working I guess just sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org  and reboot to get back to default settings
<jrib> kjesle: you mean right click?
<Maynel> thanks
<cube1> sacarlson: well my card is somewhat broken i believe, so if there is any way i can DISABLE any drivers, that'd be great
<kjesle> jrib: I mean left click
<milamber> kjesle: touchpad options are in system >> preferences >> mouse >> touchpad  you probably want to start there
<cube1> sacarlson: tried to reset xorg.conf already, but that just screwed things up even more
<jrib> kjesle: so you are try to select text and can't because it scrolls down when you left click?
<sacarlson> cube1: well that will make it not run the propriatary if that's what you want
<kjesle> jrib: That's correct
<VesaS> Where are the mount options for cdrom/dvd? i would like to change the default group and umask, but the device is not listed in fstab...
<lahwran> anyone on the nm-applet?
<lahwran> so my nm-applet is using 25% of my ram in two processes, meaning 50% of my 3GB of ram is used by this silly applet - anyone know how to flush whatever is causing this?
<cube1> sacarlson: ok ill just try it again
<jrib> kjesle: are you tapping on the touchpad or hitting a separate button near your touchpad for the left click?
<zombie_> Mame sucks on linux I guess, It just says Auditing Mame ROMS... for hours and does nothing..
<kjesle> jrib: The tapping works like it should be, when I use the separate button it scrolls
<jrib> kjesle: hmm, pretty weird. Can you check if it happens with an attached mouse too/
<kjesle> it works like normal
<kjesle> jrib: so the only problem is the separate button
<cube1> sacarlson: haha what?? it worked :) thanks a lot. dont know why it didnt work last time. thanks though ;)
<jrib> kjesle: what's xev say when you press the button?
<got_grubed> I can "sudo umount /mnt "it says it's busy
<got_grubed> help
<jrib> got_grubed: close any applications accessing /mnt (including terminals)
<got_grubed> k
<kjesle> jrib: the xev?
<aeon-ltd> got_grubed: you should be unmounting a point in /mnt, unless your /mnt is a separate partition
<jrib> kjesle: xev is a program you can run
<got_grubed> jrib: aeon-ltd im on livecd
<aeon-ltd> got_grubed: oh
<got_grubed> following restore grub instrutctions
<ubuntunuevo> hola
<ubuntunuevo> alguien español?
<jrib> !es | ubuntunuevo
<ubottu> ubuntunuevo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fuchs> !es ubuntunuevo
<ubuntunuevo> ok
<ubuntunuevo> thanks
<ubuntunuevo> sorry ...
<kjesle> jrib: dont get anything by running xev
<jrib> kjesle: you need to tap the button while the cursor is in the square
<cube1> when will libreoffice replace openoffice in ubuntu? and is it already in the repos?
<arand> got_grubed: it may be that your terminal is browsing in /mnt or so, but anyways, it will automatically unmount when you reboot/shutdown
<kjesle> jrib: oh wait hang on... ButtonPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window0x5a0001
<arand> cube1: In natty most likely
<Hans_Henrik> how can i start an application from gnome-shell, and make both stderr and stdout go to "log.txt"?
<arand> cube1: i.e. 11.04
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: what version of ubuntu?
<llutz_> Hans_Henrik: app &>log.txt             if using bash
<Hans_Henrik> 10.10 LTS updated today
<got_grubed> yes arand  PROBLEM SOLVED hehheheheehehhehehehehehe party timeeeeeeeeeeee
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: 10.10 isn't LTS
<Hans_Henrik> oh, dont remember what then, whats the latest LTS?
<jrib> !version | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Hans_Henrik> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<Hans_Henrik> srry :p
<Hans_Henrik> llutz_: app &>log.txt  on Gnome terminal 2.30.2
<Hans_Henrik> llutz_: know if thats correct?
<arand> got_grubed: glad it worked :)
<llutz_> Hans_Henrik: app == the program you want to run
<Hans_Henrik> got it
<rgb247> hi to everyone, I have a problem
<rgb247> there was a folder where was saved browser cache (ex images/videos) from web sites which I browse
<rgb247> which are this location?
<rgb247> I remember it was something with tmp name... but I can't found it again
<jrib> rgb247: about:cache  will tell you
<rgb247> I think yes, it's cache...
<llutz_> Hans_Henrik: "app >log.txt 2>&1"   if you're using dash, which is the default shell used in scripts (/bin/sh) since a while
<jrib> rgb247: type "about:cache" in your address bar
<arand> got_grubed: For next time when you install on a usb stick it's good to tell the installation program to install grub to the usb stick (/dev/sdb or so), instead of overwriting the mbr.
<Maynel> any idea why when i try to open my just burned ubuntu cd my win freezes
<olpx> which laptop are better for linux? turion p450+ati hd4250 or i3+intel-graphics
<syrinx_> Maynel: because windows sucks probably
<milamber> Hans_Henrik: if you want to record program output while it runs (for debugging) you may have to look into the 'script' command
<rgb247> jrib: thanks you, but there was a physical location on my hdd where these data was stored...
<arand> Maynel: Are you trying to install through wubi or make a separate dual-boot?
<rgb247> do you know this location?
<Maynel> i burned iso
<jrib> rgb247: yes, about:cache tells you the location
<jrib> !away > tomas-_|away
<ubottu> tomas-_|away, please see my private message
<rgb247> jrib: about:cache return a list with URL's, how can I find the physical location?
<syrinx_> rgb247: firefox right?
<rgb247> no, chrome
<arand> !install | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jrib> rgb247: do not click anything, just look at the "cache directory" entry for "Disk cache device" right after you enter about:cache
<jrib> rgb247: ah, I was assuming firefox
<got_grubed> arand: thank you and all other ppl for having time to help me
<rgb247> thanks you, I'll use firefox to make my work
<powdahound> Sorry for what's probably a repeat question - but what's up with security.ubuntu.com? Keeps timing out for me.
<got_grubed> arand: I used Ubuntu default install it didnt provide any option for bootloader :\
<syrinx_> powdahound: high traffic today
<Cale> hmm, the Language Support dialog claims that it's impossible to install any software and that I should run sudo apt-get install -f or Synaptic to fix the problem, but apt-get and Synaptic don't report any problems. There are some upgrades which are being held back for whatever reason, but I can install things just fine.
<Maynel>  why i cant burn ubuntu iso for win dekstop standallone 10.10 i can't burn it with poweriso is says error 109 at the start, and if i try with nero it burns but when i try to open cd id freezes the windows
<cfedde> powdahound: I followed somehints from the error message and ran: 'sudo apt-get update --fix-missing' before the upgrade
<got_grubed> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Cale> Maynel: That's really strange.
<Maynel> maybe i have nasty virus?
<jrib> kjesle: interesting, it's definitely spamming button 5 even though you're only tapping the button and not even touching the touchpad.  You should check for bugs with the driver.  Maybe see if it happens with older/newer versions
<Maynel> i have kaspersky..
<wastl> mybe
<Maynel> just scanned
<wastl> maybe you have
<Cale> Maynel: I think it's more likely that the iso file you downloaded is incomplete or corrupted somehow.
<Abhijit> how do i change username?
<wastl> since iso (i.e. iso9960) is a non os specific standard
<powdahound> cfedde: Cool, mine wasn't kind enough to tell me that. :) I'll give it a shot
<wastl> it should be burned and read on any os capable of accessing a cdrom
<Maynel> cale md5 is ok
<Cale> huh, okay...
<Maynel> still iso can be damaged?
<wastl> iso9660 even
<Cale> Well, that makes it extraordinarily unlikely that the file is damaged.
<Maynel> if md5 is fine?
<wastl> should be ok if md5 is ok since any change on the data inside would affect  the md5 sum
<Maynel> i think nero is a virus
<Maynel> when i instaled pirate versioon it fucked me up
<Maynel> really
<kjesle> jrib: I have tried to reinstall the Synaptics driver, but it wont work
<Maynel> if you crack it i think it will crack your computer up..
<Cale> Well, I suppose it's possible.
<jmwpc> Maynel: when I installed a retail version that I paid for it messed my system up good
<jrib> kjesle: yes, reinstalling would not do much
<jrib> kjesle: by the way, do you have a different OS on the machine as well?  To rule out a hardware issue?
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: .....
<kjesle> jrib: No, just ubuntu
<[TK]D-Fender> [12:18]	<Maynel>	any idea why when i try to open my just burned ubuntu cd my win freezes <- what does this mean?
<chiche> hello
<Maynel> well
<Maynel> I cant burn iso with poweriso
<Maynel> it says error 109
 * syrinx_ doesn't like where this channel is going....
<Maynel> i can with nero
<Cale> hmm, why does my nvidia-current package conflict with xserver-xorg-core?
<Maynel> but then when i try to open dvd it freeze my windows
<Maynel> md5 is fine
<Maynel> why?
<syrinx_> Maynel, why don't you boot the dvd instead
<Cale> Does the nvidia driver not work with the latest xorg available?
<batata> algum canal brasileiro aqui?
<fbsrosa> fala ai cara
<bastidrazor> Maynel: poweriso is a conversion tool, not a burning application.
<Maynel> i installed cracked nero and i think it fucked up something ith my dvd drivers or something..
<edwardteach> Maynel,  do you mean you get a blank screen on boot from iso?. have you tried to press f6
<IdleOne> !language | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Maynel> but i cant open it..
<Maynel> sry
<syrinx_> batata: #ubuntu-br
<Cale> Maynel: Did you try *booting* from it though?
<Cale> Maynel: Like, restart your computer and let it boot from the CD instead of your harddrive
<Maynel> no
<Maynel> i will now
<batata> syrinx_, obrigado. tanks.
<llutz_> Maynel: stealing stoftware won't make you 1337.
<Maynel> whats 1337 ^^
<kjesle> jrib: So what do you suggest I can do?
<Maynel> i wont poay for dvd burner :^
<fbsrosa> syrinx_, good to know, thank you
<jrib> kjesle: interesting, it's definitely spamming button 5 even though you're only tapping the button and not even touching the touchpad.  You should check for bugs with the driver.  Maybe see if it happens with older/newer versions
<Maynel> i wanted to try
<Maynel> as i cant burn with poweriso
<Cale> If all else fails, you might find a free piece of software for burning the iso file.
<Maynel> but why cant burn with power iso
<Maynel> ?
<[TK]D-Fender> [12:29]	<Maynel>	but then when i try to open dvd it freeze my windows <- firs, this isn't a ***DVD**
<Maynel> md5 is fie
<Maynel> strange
<[TK]D-Fender> mayNext, open HOW?
<FloodBot2> Maynel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kjesle> jrib: allright, thanks for the help :)
<syrinx_> fbsrosa: not very active though :-(
<wastl> Maynel: becauzse power iso is not a burning tool!
<Maynel> ?
<Maynel> exlore
<edwardteach> !enter | Maynel
<ubottu> Maynel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Maynel> ..
<fbsrosa> syrinx_: very boring...
<Maynel> wtf
<wastl> Maynel: power iso is for converting something to iso or something like that...not for burning it
<Maynel> I cant explore bootble ubuntu dvd?
<Maynel> wastl i can burn with poweriso
<Maynel> ..
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: IT ISN'T A DVD IT IS A CD
<jmwpc> Maynel: I like imgburn for windows... it's free.
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: Next, use a proper tool for the job
 * wastl doesn't use windows...except for playing some games
<fbsrosa> this Maynel is flooding the channel with un-important things.
<BitWraith> I have XUbuntu installed here via Wubi... if I installed a different Linux system using Wubi, would that overwrite my existing configuration with XUbuntu, or just add a third boot option?
<mouse-_> hi fellow ubuntu users! i don't have a soundcard in my machine, but I want to use the snd-dummy .. where in the world are the dummy sound drivers located? (i don't think i have them in my repository)
<syrinx_> Maynel: [TK]D-Fender: jmwpc: i like ubuntu because its ALL free
<saxin> wastl: then you use windows
<[TK]D-Fender> syn3rgy: Even the non-free parts!
<[TK]D-Fender> syrinx_: rather
<maco> Maynel: please stop using the enter key as a comma or full stop
<syrinx_> [TK]D-Fender: name fail lol
<llutz_> [TK]D-Fender: cd-iso burned to dvd runs  fine
<jmwpc> syrinx_: me too... windows is for work && WoW... I'm moving to ubuntu for everything else.
<wastl> saxin: that's what I said: the only thing i use windows for is playing some game
<VesaS> Where are the mount options for cdrom/dvd? i would like to change the default group and umask, but the device is not listed in fstab...
<fbsrosa> I keep my windows because I still using SC3 Suite to design.
<[TK]D-Fender> syrinx_: Indeed
<fbsrosa> As soon as I learn how to design with Ubuntu, Bye Windows.
<Abhijit> jmag, i use ubuntu for my all work and i dont use windows
<syrinx_> [TK]D-Fender: you wouldn't happen to play, would you?
<[TK]D-Fender> llutz_: Yes, but you let one twit try and cheat and they'll think they don't have to follow any rules as stated
<[TK]D-Fender> llutz_: Everyone becomes "special", and they have they're own Olympics
<got_grubed> How can I make install Ubuntu from LiveCD to USB without ruining grub? in 10.10 i dont any option to choose the bootloader. help!!
<[TK]D-Fender> their*
<[TK]D-Fender> gah
<syrinx_> llutz_: and everyone wins in the special olympics!
<llutz_> [TK]D-Fender i only refer to  [TK]D-Fender> Maynel: IT ISN'T A DVD IT IS A CD
<got_grubed> *How can I install Ubuntu from LiveCD to USB without ruining grub? in 10.10 i dont see any option to choose the bootloader. help me!
<syrinx_> fbsrosa: can't you use WINE for CS3?
<photerran> anyone know whats going on with the security.ubuntu.com repository?  is it under DDoS or just a really heavy day of traffic?
<Abhijit> hi guys
<dajhorn> VesaS: The disc is being mounted by the gnome helper, not the /etc/fstab.  If you want to override the user and group, then adding an /etc/fstab for the disc is an easy solution.
<Abhijit> whats the command to install sun java?
<fbsrosa> syrinx_: WINE??? what is it?
<syrinx_> photerran: probably traffic
<Abhijit> something like openjdk-something-something?
<Abhijit> help
<[TK]D-Fender> llutz_: yeah, well at the same time he'll start reversing all sorts of things he'll tell us and we're not sure what he's actually following... it tend to lead to future miscommunication if he does.  And hearing him mention DVD after being told repetitively makes us all wond what feeback we can trrust
<syrinx_> !wine | fbsrosa
<ubottu> fbsrosa: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<photerran> Abhijit: you need to enable the partner repository then you can add it like normal, the package name is sun-java6-jdk
<dajhorn> photerran: It is slow today because of the large number of security updates.
<wastl> fbsrosa: a recursive definition ;) It means "Wine is not an Emulator"
<wastl> *g*
<edwardteach> got_grubed,  it should be in the drop down menus preferences >>
<Abhijit> photerran, ammm ok
<fbsrosa> wastl: good to know guys.
<syrinx_> wastl: lol, that, too!
<fbsrosa> I'm newbie to Ubuntu.
<wastl> though you use wine to emulate kind of windows environment to run some windows app in
<got_grubed> edwardteach: i dont think so
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b (this is /not/ bug 410407)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<photerran> dajhorn: good to know... this makes is pretty much impossible for me to spin up new EC2 instances today
<fbsrosa> I changed to Ubuntu because I could not run Ruby on Rails well on Windows.
<fbsrosa> I'm on Ubuntu for only three weeks.
<photerran> the EC2 image automatically connects to security.ubuntu.com and hangs (using cloud-config to run apt-upgrade)
<got_grubed> lol
<edwardteach> got_grubed,  administration >> startup disk creator
<got_grubed> edwardteach: that is for USB live not persistent.
<dajhorn> photerran:  us.archive has most (or all) of the security updates.  You can temporarily change your security line.
<got_grubed> I want to install Maverick from livecd to usb without ruining hdd grub
<pkkm> How to automatically convert files with various encodings to UTF8?
<photerran> yes i already have... BUT i need partner too... is the partner repository mirrored anywhere other than archive.canonical.com?
<Darael> fbsrosa: It's good to have you with us in the Ubuntu world.  I have to be boring and point out that this is a support channel only - if you have a question, please ask it, or to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<photerran> but changing the security mirror location to the EC2 mirror means my instance spin-up is not fully automated :-/
<photerran> which is OK for now, but i can't install sun-java at all!
<dluzion> Hello, howcome gparted sees my raid setup (stripe-0) (sis 182) as 2 seperate disks?
<dajhorn> photerran: If you are stuck, then copy the debs that you need from /var/cache/apt/archives on a working EC2 instance.
<tap-out> got_grubed, u wont to run the os directly from the usb
<photerran> good idea, this is a nasty workaround but it will get the job done, thanks for the tip!
<wastl> dluzion: this usually happens if the kernel does recognize the controller and drives but not the raid component of it
<dajhorn> photerran: Are you using the official EC2 images?  -- I'm pretty sure that they pull from an archive instance in EC2/S3 land.
<photerran> yes i am, and yes they use the EC2 mirror location for everything EXCEPT security updates, which it pulls direct from security.ubuntu.com
<genii-around> pkkm: The manpage for iconv might be useful to you
<fbsrosa> Darael: sorry, i didn't mean to chat here. I'm after learning. Sorry.
<ubuntunuevo> i can´t install ubuntu netbook in my laptop
<[TK]D-Fender> dlWhat did you set that "raid" up with?  What data is on it?
<Abhijit> i cant install sun java because canonical servers are off. help!
<ubuntunuevo> the process stop here http://img228.imageshack.us/i/sany1888.jpg/
<got_grubed> tap-out: yes!
<[TK]D-Fender> dluzion:  What did you set that "raid" up with?  What data is on it?
<got_grubed> tap-out: but how can i choose the grub setting?!
<Darael> fbsrosa: It's quite OK, we don't mind, just someone had to say it eventually.  Have a good one.
<got_grubed> anyone?
<dajhorn> photerran: Bummer.
<BitWraith> Is an initrd necessary to boot a Wubi Ubuntu install, or can I modify my kernel/initrd without paying any attention to wubi?
<photerran> tell me about it, lol
<fbsrosa> Darael:  Thanks for welcoming me.
<Gibss37> I today installed ubuntu dual boot with windows 7, but when i booted windows 7, and used recovery, on restart a blank screen appeared with " No module found and No Operating system found"
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: Install onto another drive.  Then jsut copy the partition over
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: The ubuntu installer "does tis thing".  You don't get an "option"
<pkkm> genii-around, iconv isn't automatic.
<[TK]D-Fender> sotSo work around it
<fbsrosa> Darael:  I noticed that you had problems with Flash.
<cmol> hai... am need you help, am have used duel boot, ubuntu 10.10 and windows xp
<tap-out> got_grubed , tell first u won t to use the boot directly from the usb
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: So work around it
<cmol> am need unistall windows xp
<fbsrosa> I'm having some also.
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: not it doesnt! it ruined the bootloader!!!!!!!
<cmol> can any body help me..
<got_grubed> thats what i thought...
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: im ubuntu 10.10 there isnt an option to choose where to install the bootloader!
<got_grubed> in
<Darael> fbsrosa: Aye.  Specifically, the shift key.  Don't suppose you have any ideas?
<fbsrosa> Sometimes Flash animations don't open.
<cmol> hai... am need unistall windows xp from my ubuntu, any body can help me to give some tutor.
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: Indeed.  It installs on the SAME DRIVE.
<genii-around> pkkm: Have a cronjob that converts whatever you have in a directory or so. Or you want some way to have on-the-fly conversion?
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: So again.. cheat.  Install on aother drive, then copy the partition.
<Darael> got_grubed: I suggest using the alternate CD to do the install.  It's what I did, works nicely.
<fbsrosa> Darael:  When in YouTube, opens the first, but not the second I click on.
<NathanG> cmol: you want to uninstall windows?
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: i dont have another drive I have the HDD and the USB!
<got_grubed> THE PROBLEM IS THE BOOTLOADER
<Darael> fbsrosa: I'm not sure, sorry.
<Gibss37> I today installed ubuntu dual boot with windows 7, but when i booted windows 7, and used recovery, on restart a blank screen appeared with " No module found and No Operating system found"
<xtrac> does anyone know a program that will read the contents of a folder then produce a list and put it in html format so I can view the contents of folders in a web browser
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: then set up a VM on your main HD and do it there
<fbsrosa> Darael: It's OK.
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: You will clearly need to get more creative.
<NathanG> cmol: you can edit your grub.conf file to allow for a dual boot of ubuntu and XP
<iceroot> got_grubed: what about installing the boot-loader by hand?
<cmol> NethanG, yes am need unistall windows
<xtrac> Does anyone know a program that will read the contents of a folder then produce a list and put it in html format so I can view the contents of folders in a web browser?
<jfaoiejjafj> xtrac: PHP can do that
<[TK]D-Fender> [12:47]	<got_grubed>	THE PROBLEM IS THE BOOTLOADER <- And I heard you.  Many times.  The thing actually.  And you can bypass all of that if you'll pay attention.
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: but why the hell in 10.10 there isnt an option to choose the bootloader
<jrib> xtrac: why?  You can just type file:/// in your address bar
<got_grubed> iceroot: because i dont know how to do it?
<xtrac> I know but I want to make an mp3 playlist
<xtrac> in html
<Darael> got_grubed: I submit that you can avoid the hassle of using another drive us [TK]D-Fender suggests by installing with the Alternate CD, which /will/ give you the option.
<Abhijit> cmol, just delete windows partition from linux
<iceroot> xtrac: apache is doing that by default. called mod_listdir (imo)
<xtrac> and put it on my website
<bluenemo_> hi guys. i cant play .mkv files with big resolution, my cpu is running on limit all the time. do i need more cpu to encode those big movies?
<cmol> am now so love my ubuntu, am need remove my windows xp, any body can help me for make me full migration
<got_grubed> Darael: whats the differente between normal and alternate
<NathanG> cmol: what Abhijit said
<NathanG> :)
<cmol> Abhijit, can you give me some tutor
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: Because newbs won't have a CLUE what to do with it.  That's why "What's a grub?"  "Sounds like a worm, I DON'T WANT VIRUSES!!!"
<photerran> dajhorn: for the record, editing sources.list to use the us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com location rather than security.ubuntu.com for security updates works well.
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: Get over it and move on.
<iceroot> got_grubed: grub-install /dev/sdX  where X is the drive you want
<NathanG> cmol: you can use fdisk
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: wtf?
<NathanG> if you're familiar with it
<Darael> got_grubed: Alternate uses a curses-based (text-mode) installer, not a live environment, and gives a lot more options for how to do the install.
<NathanG> cmol: or the partition editor
<cmol> please give me some tutor
<Abhijit> cmol, open gparted - *be sure * to locate only window spartition unmoutn it select delte. enjoy your freedom!
<jfaoiejjafj> bluenemo_: What's your processor speed?
<Abhijit> cmol, dont use fdisk or something
<Abhijit> cmol, only use gparted
<cmol> ?
<Abhijit> its gui tool very easy dont go to mess with fdisk at this stage
<bluenemo_> jfaoiejjafj, well idk about 2ghz dualcore or so, nothing special
<cmol> whare the best way?
<Abhijit> its not best way. its easy way.
<bluenemo_> but i'm shure its because decompressing is so nasty..
<Abhijit> cmol, from system->administratioon open gparted
<jfaoiejjafj> bluenemo_: You could try VLC, that uses GPU for decoding now I believe
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: Stop complaining about the aprt you don't like.  Ubuntu assimes grub, that is how it is built.  These aren't "options".  You can cheap (up to a poitn) but will have to do some of it manually.
<jfaoiejjafj> bluenemo_: usually a lot smoother than totem
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: k ill use virtualbox
<Gibss37> is GRUB faulty
<cmol> oke Abhijit, am will follow you step
<bluenemo_> ah ok that is very interesting, i'll try that (vlc and gpu)
<Gibss37> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fbsrosa> Please, where I can learn something about grub?
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: these are the circumstances you have to deal with.  If you don't like them, then you can always install some otehr distro that is more cooperative to your special requirements
<fbsrosa> Someone just answered. Thanks.
<Abhijit> fbsrosa, on their website
<cmol> hei hei, Abhijit am not have gparted ? whare it's
<NathanG> @Abhijit: I'm really just curious here: so will gparted automatically partition the empty space as unix extension?
<got_grubed> [TK]D-Fender: you are pissing me off because in 10.04 LIVE installer there is an option to choose where to install the bootloader! stop saying bs
<MACscr> What kind of backup methods are you guys using to roll your system back after lets say an update fubar's your system, etc? I was thinking something like back in time or Déjà Dup
<mouse-_> hey ubuntu users! =D I have a server with no soundcard but i want to use the snd-dummy module (for some alsa audio pipes). But "modprobe soundcore" returns "could not find module" .. is it possible I don't have the alsa drivers repository ?
<Abhijit> cmol, oh you dont have it. install it by doiing sudo apt-get install gparted
<[TK]D-Fender> got_grubed: And in what other release?
<Licuadora> Hello everyone. In mplayer, how do I convert a .mov file to a TARGA .tga images?
<cmol> em... oke...
<Abhijit> NathanG, nope;. its just easy gui thingy for new comers.
 * got_grubed ignores [TK]D-Fender 
<[TK]D-Fender> \o/
<NathanG> right! :)
<got_grubed> idiot
<cmol> Abhijit, need wait, couse am still upgrade my robot the love ubuntu 10.10 :) xD am will call back u.
<iceroot> got_grubed: we dont need that here
<Gibss37> is there anybody??
<shinchan> hello
<Abhijit> cmol, hmm
<got_grubed> iceroot: yes kick [TK]D-Fender ..
<shinchan> i'm a new comer
<dajhorn> got_grubed: That isn't likely to happen.  He is a helpful regular here.
<Gibss37> i am facing probs with dual boot win 7 and ubuntu
<theperfecttaco> semi-unrelated to ubuntu....can a dvd+r be formatted after it's been partially written? or only RW?
<NathanG> Gibss37: what's up?
<Licuadora> Does anyone knows how to convert a .mov file to a .tga series of images in mplayer?
<Abhijit> hi shinbuntu do you have ubuntu question?
<abhijain> cananybody provide me help on javacc
<[TK]D-Fender> iceroot: Feelin' the love.. yes I am.  No good deed goes unpunished. theungrateful++
<Abhijit> :-o
<iceroot> theperfecttaco: only rw
<Abhijit> abhijain, O_o
<Gibss37> NathanG: I today installed ubuntu dual boot with windows 7, but when i booted windows 7, and used recovery, on restart a blank screen appeared with " No module found and No Operating system found"
<noob645> Hi anybody know what the best way to install drupal on ubuntu?
<theperfecttaco> iceroot: piss. thanks.
<Gibss37> noob645:  use drush
<smerz> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gibss37> noob645:  its simplest
<tonyyarusso> noob645: It's in the repos, but I find it better to just install from the tarball.
<Abhijit> when will canonical servers will be repaired!!!!!!!!!!
<Abhijit> help!!!!!!!!!!
<smerz> noob645, you'll need LAMP enviroment first to instal drupal on (the web CMS just to be sure)
<iceroot> tonyyarusso: tarballs have avery big disadvantage. no security updates
<abhijain> Abhijit, can you provide me help on javacc
<Pici> Abhijit: Whats the problem?
<NathanG> gibss37: both OS on same physical disc?
<MACscr> anyone using the ati proprietary drivers? Have they gotten any better in the past 6 months?>
<abhijain> Abhijit, searcing online community for javacc
<Abhijit> Pici, servers are down/off. i want to install sun java
<cmol> Abhijit, i will used virtual box for run my windows xp, for test some app, any ide?
<NathanG> gibss37: grub.conf edited accordingly?
<Abhijit> abhijain, details?
<smerz> MACscr, if you mean
<Pici> Abhijit: Which server?
<Gibss37> NathanG: yes same physical but different partitions
<tonyyarusso> iceroot: In the case of Drupal, which is in universe, not main, you are less likely to get a security update from the repos.  (And the software tells you when one is available)
<Abhijit> Pici, archieve.canonical.com
<smerz> the lagging issue with compiz. that's fine now. i'm using them and am happy. ati 4850
<Abhijit> cmol, any what?
<tap-out> got_grubed, check this tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<Gibss37> i think grub is faulty
<wastl> xtrac: you may use ls and pipe it through a2x to create html from its output
<NathanG> I was wondering that...
<Pici> Abhijit: Thats not a valid server name.  How are you trying to install java?
<NathanG> I haven't tried it with Win7
<tonyyarusso> noob645: Additionally, I like to keep my sites directory separate and just symlink it, so there's less work to do when upgrading between drupal versions and permissions can be set differently, etc.
<abhijain> Abhijit, want to create parser  on javacc . javac is a compiler for compiler
<MACscr> smerz: sweet thats the card i have. Im currently using the open source drivers, but want a little better 3d support. Hope they work correctly with my dual monitors though
<MACscr> i think im going to create an image before i try them
<NathanG> Gibss37: is recovery equivalent to "Safe mode"?
<Abhijit> Pici, oh i now its not its just i typed it manualy here. i am juust telling you whichj server is that. i have its proper name in my system. i try to install by command apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<smerz> MACscr, dunno about dual monitors
<tonyyarusso> noob645, iceroot: You can also install the Nagios Monitoring plugin for Drupal, set up Nagios, and get an e-mail and/or SMS alert when security updates are available.
<Abhijit> abhijain, no idea try #java
<russ_> These last two updates have destroyed my CD, DVD and MP-250 printer/scanner usage and filled my disc to the point of not being able to work (aka pay the bills).  Can some please advise how to undo the damage?
<cmol> Abhijit, am need test some network tool like putty, couse if am used ssh on linux am not so understand, and i will install virtual box for run my windows
<Pici> Abhijit: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<smerz> MACscr, but I'm playing quakelive without fps drops
<smerz> quadcore 2,5ghz cpu
<Gibss37> NathanG:  no, its like recovering data on a partition using a software
<Abhijit> Pici, lucid. i enabled parterner already
<NathanG> Gibss37: Ah, gotcha.  Did you install Win7 first or Ubuntu first on that drive?
<Abhijit> cmol, so what is the qestioon?
<cmol> on linux, ssh i only can used 1 id, and can't more id (i have test on fonera.20n)
<noob645> OK thanks
<noob645> is lamp or xampp better?
<noob645> yeah I have a problem with tarballs too. I don't know how to uninstall them if I mess up the install.
<noob645> with the repos you can just remove from the package manager.
<FloodBot2> noob645: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Abhijit: It seems to be working for me, but it is awfully slow.
<cmol> Abhijit, on linux, ssh i only can used 1 id, and can't more id (i have test on fonera.20n)
<Gibss37> Win 7
<jfaoiejjafj> Abhijit: If the repos are down, you can always install Java from the installer at the Oracle website
<Abhijit> Pici, and it is not working here at all. connectin time out
<fidyduce> is there something wrong with unetbootin???
<Abhijit> jfaoiejjafj, ok
<NathanG> Gibss37: That would be the way to do it...
<Abhijit> cmol, which is your language?
<syrinx_> noob645: i think you understanding of what lamp is, is obscured
<NathanG> Gibss37: tell me more about recovery--is it a built in windows program?
<fr00d> Hello!
<Gibss37> NathanG: yes it is
<syrinx_> fr00d: hello!
<shane4ubuntu> anyone ever use the program Nasty in the repos?  I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to use it.
<Artemis3> cmol, putty works with wine, no need for virtual box. I used to flash fonera in the past :)
<cmol> indonesia, but have problem on indonesia chanel, no body on thare, am love on this chanel
<cmol> :) you used fonera Artemis3 am love it
<NathanG> Gibss37: do you select it from the grub menu at boot time, or how is it accessed?
<Gibss37> it just formats the already present data on windows partition and restore a backup data there
<cmol> can you share some tutorial for me, Artemis3
<NathanG> I see...
<Abhijit> cmol, i cant understand what you want. sorry i cant help.
<fidyduce> every time i use unetbootin to load a iso on to my thumb drive it will not load all the way it says something about tty is disabled....
<Artemis3> cmol, older fonera was different to flash
<fr00d> I'm trying to get vdpau with mplayer work again with 10.10. I just installed a virgin OS on my media center because I had a hdd crash. But all I get is: Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 23. Can somebody tell me what's going wrong?
<sacarlson> !lamp | noob645
<ubottu> noob645: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> Abhijit: I'll forward my findings on to Canonical, and see if they can take a look at it.
<fr00d> Nvidia driver currently installed is nvidia-current: 260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<Abhijit> Pici, sure. thanks.
<cmol> am used Fonera 2.0n what you used Artemis3
<Gibss37> You just have to keep pressing F8 whi;e booting and a menu loads up
<Artemis3> cmol, it was like 3 years ago ;)
<cmol> :(
<NathanG> gibss37: ahh
<Artemis3> cmol, the device now has dd-wrt
<Abhijit> Pici, now it is accesing that repo but as you said its very very slow
<Darael> I'm having some problems with Flash in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Have tested both repository-32-bit and native-64-bit flash player.  In any case, pressing the shift key is registered, but releasing it doesn't seem to be, unless there's a text-entry area in the Flash.  Example of places it can happen: http://ur1.ca/3cg3b
<dorgan> anyone in here have any experience using curl from the command line?
<Abhijit> but it is working now Pici
<NathanG> Gibss37: that makes me think it has something to do with how you've configured grub.conf
<Licuadora> Does anyone knows how to convert a .mov file to a .tga series of images in mplayer?
<cmol> can you give me some experience
<xtrac> when i click on a link to jpg file in firefox it keeps trying to open it in a seperate program (instead of opening in a new firefox tab)
<cmol> Artemis3, can you give me some experience
<Artemis3> cmol, let me check
<Gibss37> how do you configure it manually
<cmol> what you want check? Artemis3
<Gibss37> I have read on few forums that recovery soft deletes MBR and creates new every time
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  i think that mencoder or ffmpeg could convert to image files.. but not sure about thembeing 'tga'
<Abhijit> bye
<NathanG> Gibss37: you'll have to boot to ubuntu, then use a text editor to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<kurtk> I have a Terminal Window problem. Can someone help?
<jfaoiejjafj> Licuadora: VLC can do this also. I suggest carefully reading the documentation on their respective websites.
<Gibss37> I am on it
<NathanG> Gibss37: Wow... recovery deletes MBR?
<Artemis3> cmol, i see fon changed atheros with ralink... cant see procedure yet; http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#FON
<jrib> Darael: works ok here on flash player square
<Dr_Willis> kurtk:  tell the channel the problem in more detail.
<drc> Licuadora: if no one here knows the answer, you might try #mplayer here on freenode
<kurtk> He Dr_willis. The letter 'p' doesn't work. It acts like Paste.
<cmol> :( my fonera 2.0n not support it:(
<Gibss37> NathanG:  read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343851
<Jonii> Does anyone know why Ubuntu + mkv seems to almost always result in "Video playback does not work. At all"?
<Artemis3> cmol, mine was fonera 2200
<NathanG> Gibss37: that could very well be the problem: if recovery deletes MBR, there's a conflict, because GRUB installs itself over the MBR in the first place when you install linux
<georgie_b> hello can any one tell me how to do port forwarding in ubuntu?
<jrib> Jonii: mkv is a container
<jfaoiejjafj> Jonii: Never had a problem. Presuming you've installed all codecs?
<hwilde> Jonii, I use VLC
<drc> Jonii: works for me in vlc
<Jonii> hwilde, that was my first attempt
<bl4ckcomb> georgie_b, are you using ubuntu as a router?
<syrinx_> georgie_b: port forwarding happens at the router
<Gibss37> NathanG:  so any solution
<photerran> georgie_b: 'man iptables' read the part about the 'nat' table, the PREROUTING chain, and the DNAT target
<georgie_b> well i'm behind the modem
<Jonii> Ubuntu-version of VLC doesn't work. I'm thinking if I should try using wine to use Media Player Classic from windows
<syrinx_> Jonii: what about amarok?
<NathanG> Gibss37:have you looked at the GAG bootloader?
<drc> Jonii: Of course one of the first things I do on an install is add medibuntu and restricted formats
<Gibss37> NathanG:  nopes
<kurtk> As of this morning, whenever I open a Terminal Window, the letter 'p' no longer works. I don't know what I did. It is acting like Paste. I tried reinstall gnome-terminal and gnome-terminal-data. To no avail.
<NathanG> you'll probably have to do something different than the standard GRUB that comes with UBUNTU
<drc> Jonii: vlc works just fine on ubuntu
<Gibss37> so any good bootloader
<Jonii> I'm not saying mkv _totally_ fails. Like, I can usually see about one minute worth of the video, even though it's usually choppy and may crash vlc
<cmol> Artemis3, am used fonera with fcc NDD9564250816 can't run dd-wrt vertion just run with fonera vertion :(
<fr00d> Is there somebody who can give me a hint for the mplayer vdpau problem after reinstalling ubuntu?
<jrib> Jonii: it's likely a codec issue not a container issue
<jrib> fr00d: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<NathanG> Gibss37: it seems to me after this talk that since both GRUB and the win7 bootloader are doing something to the MBR, the system has no clue what's going on
<striker> how to run vlc on ubuntu?
<NathanG> Gibss37: I would check out that GAG bootloader
<Jonii> It's just that, it's very rare that anything works behind that point. The default media player Ubuntu comes with usually crashes after some 2-10 seconds of vide playback
<jrib> !software | striker
<ubottu> striker: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Jeruvy> Jonii: sounds like your cpu is having issues with the codecs.
<magnus_> hi. i just got home from work, booted my ubuntu 10.10 machine and BAM, no theme anymore! the windows look like crap, kind of reminds me of the old unix servers we had at colleague!
<Gibss37> NathanG:  yeah please do, i am waiting , as if i rebooted the system, it gonna crash again
<NathanG> Gibss37: I have no experience with GAG, but one guy on that thread seemed to get it to work
<nmvictor> Anyone using ubuntu 10.10, what is the latest kernel in use at the moment, I included some ppa (Kamal-backlight ppa) to fix some brightness issue, that was almost a month ago and save for the kernels in this ppa, I still have the non-ppa kernel [2.6.35.23-egeneric], is it that the kernel team is not releasing anymore kernel or kamal's ppa kinda disabled updates from the previous kernel team?
<Artemis3> cmol, i suggest you get device from http://www.open-mesh.com/ much cheaper and better project than fonera will ever be.
<fr00d> I'm trying to use vdpau and getting "Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 23". How can I solve this problem?
<magnus_> nmvictor, i got 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jonii> Jeruvy, booting to windows and using VLC, or Media Player Classic, or Windows Media Player, or just about any media player I can find, all these files play flawlessly
<photerran> nmvictor: you can lookup official packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<VesaS> Dajhorn:  thanks for the tip! So adding the line to /etc/fstab overrides gnome helper. Does the automatic mounting still work with disks?
<photerran> to find out what the latest release version of a package (like kernel) is
<NathanG> Gibss37: check this out: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/WindowsErasesGrub
<jfaoiejjafj> Jonii: Tried MPlayer?
<hwilde> photerran, !info packagename
<hwilde> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<NathanG> Gibss37: I think you're definitely experiencing a GRUB problem
<photerran> hwilde: neat-oh
<photerran> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Jonii> jfaoiejjafj, is that the default media player Ubuntu comes with?
<NathanG> Gibss37: once you get grub configured properly with win7, I think you'll be ok
<jfaoiejjafj> Jonii: No, default is Totem
<kurtk> Why would the letter 'p' suddenly not work in a Terminal Window?
<photerran> well there you go, nmvictor
<Jonii> Oh
<nmvictor> magnus_: photerran : wow! Why cant it show up in the update manager, or anyway I could make it show, I have been updating packages since and I have even see 2.6.35.24-generic
<Gibss37> NathanG:  yeah i'm a lot..........i have installed ubuntu 5 times
<Jeruvy> jonii, so? Obviously that isn't having issues. :)  My dual boot machine plays on both fine.
<georgie_b> i want to connect to the computer within a lan which is connected to internet thru modem(ustarcom ut300r2u) with a dynamic ip
<Jonii> I think I have, but on an earlier Ubuntu version
<hwilde> photerran, you can also say like !info package  lucid
<cmol> Artemis3, what for http://www.open-mesh.com/
<NathanG> Gibss37: geez...then win7 keeps doing the same thing to the system....
<georgie_b> tried most methods from google search none seemed to work
<VesaS> dajhorn:  thanks for the tip! So adding the line to /etc/fstab overrides gnome helper. Does the automatic mounting still work with disks?
<georgie_b> i've disabled even the firewall
<NathanG> Gibss37: from the link above: Grub default installation consist on installing what we call stage1 in the MBR. After that after the MBR and before the first partition beginning the stage1_5 is written. This stage1_5 conflicts with some Windows policies that want in this space their own data. You can however bypass this problem by linking stage1 to stage2, which it is not located in this problematic area.
<syrinx_> georgie_b: connect how? ssh?
<photerran> nmvictor: you could try editing your /etc/apt/sources.list (or the files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d) and comment out the PPA that's overriding your kernel, then run 'apt-get update'
<nmvictor> photerran: thanks, trying ...
<NathanG> gibss37: that's from here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/WindowsErasesGrub
<allquixotic> Hi, on my Ubuntu 10.10 laptop, I have an Intel 965GM IGP. The laptop's built-in LVDS is 1024x768. Attached to the VGA port I have a 1680x1050 monitor. I've turned them both on with the Monitors app (xrandr 1.2)  and set them to spanning mode, so they are not clones of one another. Only problem is there seems to be a large gap in the virtual desktop above the laptop's LCD, where I can move my mouse but there are no windows and I can't see that space.
<allquixotic> Can I convince the X server to eliminate that space and clip my mouse only to visible areas?
<Gibss37> NathanG:  so bypassing
<georgie_b> ne thing.. telnet..ftp.. i've even the lampp running.. if i type my lan ip it connects but if i type the ip from what ismyip.com it doesnot
<georgie_b> it goes to the router config page
<syrinx_> configure the router for port forwarding
<NathanG> Gibss37: sounds like it, yeah
<hwilde> georgie_b, typically you cannot test from inside the network going out and coming back in
<Gibss37> NathanG:  there's an easy sol. also
<NathanG> different discs? :)
<georgie_b> @hwilde:what if i use a virtual machine?
<cmol> any body, please help, am need chenge my password for my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> georgie_b: then you need a port forward
<hwilde> georgie_b, no it's a network routing issue.
<hwilde> you need to go to starbucks or somewhere outside yournetwork then try to get in
<ActionParsnip> cmol: run:   passwd   and change it
<cmol> am have try but can't fine it :(, please some tutor with commant on terminal
<jfaoiejjafj> cmol: passwd command
<cmol> ActionParsnip, pleast step by step please am newbee
<kyentei> I'm getting an "Install these packages without verification [y/N]?" error whenever I try to install openjdk-6-jdk. As a result of that, java doesn't work properly. This is a fresh install of 10.10, any clues on how to fix this?
<cmol> am have do it jfaoiejjafj but not work well
<syrinx_> cmol: giyf
<jfaoiejjafj> cmol: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/12/how-to-change-password-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> cmol: ni a terminal, run: passwd      passwd is the command to change your password
<cmol> yes syrinx_
<jfaoiejjafj> cmol: ever heard of Google?
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  You are telling it 'yes' ?
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: Sure I am.
<georgie_b> tried many methods for port forwardin on my router but seems like its a very old model nd firmware has to be upgraded which is risky.. so looking for any software solutions
<cmol> ys, jfaoiejjafj on my cantry google so hard for open xD
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: It's the original ubuntu repos so I don't care why it breaks, I want this fixed first.
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  it asking that Q. shouldent make java not work. does java --version even work?
<cmol> yes syrinx_
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: I'll re-install openjdk-6-jdk for you.
<cmol> yes syrinx_ what you mean giyf?
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  the without verificatoon bit. is proberly due to a bad/missing gpg key i think.
<syrinx_> cmol: google is your friend
<ActionParsnip> cmol: did you run the command in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  not sure why it would suddendly go bad/missing however.  Theres also the sun java you could use
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: I know that, I should've fixed the error. It's a bug that occurs more often.
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: But apparently it did not work
<georgie_b> any here having bsnl has their ISP?..
<Jonii> Well, MPlayer doesn't play other parts of split mkv file, but unlike VLC and Totem, MPlayer doesn't crash as soon as this part where you're supposed to switch source file comes
<cmol> ys syrinx_, but hard for open it, may be my ISP not allow it for open, couse only facebook and mirc allow
<cmol> am have upgrade doing
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588063
<Jonii> I guess I still need to use Windows to watch media files
<nmvictor> quit
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: That is exactly what happened (again) in this fresh install. But my last post has the fix to for it..
<drc> Jonii: I agree it sounds like a codec issue...have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cmol> ActionParsnip, am need wait, until my upgrade finish, :) am will try you step ActionParsnip
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: Also, security.ubuntu.com is being terribly slow for me.
<hwilde> Jonii, I have never found a media file that I could not play.
<ActionParsnip> cmol: cool, it really is that simple, one word ;)
<georgie_b> well how to do port forwarding in a router?
<cmol> ;0
<cmol> Thnks ActionParsnip
<syrinx_> georgie_b: log into the router, look for the option to set port forwarding, ????, profit
<hwilde> georgie_b, you go to the router webpage and you setup port forwarding.  but it doesn't matter if you are testing from inside the network.  you need to generate an outside connection to that router to get port forwarded.
<MonkeyDust> georgie_b: portforward.com
<syrinx_> hwilde georgie_b you can just ask a friend to try to connect, maybe set up a quick apache server to test it
<randomusername> Can anyone tell me how i see which winetricks components i have already installed?
<georgie_b> well portforward .com has info only on popular applications.. i've written a java chat program which works well within the lan but gives connection error if tried on over the internet
<hwilde> georgie_b, this is the last time I will tell you that it will not work if you are testing from inside your network
<syrinx_> georgie_b: your not listening, log into the router, and configure the port to be forwarded. port 80 might be blocked by your isp, if it is, change the port
<MonkeyDust> randomusername: try sudo apt-cache policy
<Disconnect> anyone familiar with netbooting/preseeding? trying to automatically partition a vm and it keeps kicking back to the prompt. the partition script is https://gist.github.com/849593 and there are no errors on console 4.
<Disconnect> (back to the guided-partitioning prompt that is)
<fidyduce> how do i get openbox window manager to load on this thing!!!
<georgie_b> my router web page has the option under NAT>dmz nd give my address its not port forwarded.. tested with the help of my friend from his place after i gave him my ip nd port no.. the error was host unavailable
<photerran> fidyduce: is that an exclamation or a question?
<sacarlson> allquixotic: I thought that was a xinerama thing but I see people having problems with that also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624
<Disconnect> photerran: sounded like a frustrated exclamation :)
<Dr_Willis> kyentei:  i recall some people having server issues this weekend. but i never  heard mich about it lately
<MonkeyDust> fidyduce: try openbox --replace
<fidyduce> photerran: i am sorry but it was both i am highly irritated... excuse me
<photerran> just trying to lighten the mood, no worries
<kyentei> Dr_Willis: May I send you the output of java --version in a /msg?
<syrinx_> georgie_b: what port are you using?
<xtrac> I am having a problem with my usb drive (or with ubuntu) when I copy files to the usb drive in ubuntu, then put the usb drive into a windows machine the files arent there(they arent even there when I put it back into the ubuntu machine) but when i use windows to copy files to the usb stick then I can see them
<allquixotic> sacarlson: I'm not using Xinerama, though.
<georgie_b> 6666
<MonkeyDust> kyentei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<photerran> fidyduce: if it is installed there may be an option for it on a menu on your login screen
<hwilde> fidyduce, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103806
<kyentei> MonkeyDust: It's three lines of code.. I know that URL, don't worry.
<xtrac> when I copy the files to my usb stick in ubuntu it seems like it works but when i unplug the stick then plug it back in the files arent there
<xtrac> this only happens in ubuntu
<hwilde> xtrac, did you format it for fat32 ?
<syrinx_> georgie_b: are you forwarding it to the right *local* ip?
<xtrac> the usb stick wroks fine with windows
<sacarlson> allquixotic: yes I saw that and xinerama was suposed to be deprecated but seems I have seen examples of it working with some work
<Disconnect> xtrac: are you unmounting it before you unplug it?
<xtrac> no
<cmol> Artemis3, http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database < check it> can my fonera 2.0n develop
<georgie_b> got ip from sudo ifconfig eth0
<Disconnect> that'd be why then
<xtrac> it used to work
<xtrac> it used to work fine with ubuntu
<kyentei> Very well then. Dr_Willis, MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574058/
<Disconnect> you used to be luckier. it never "worked", the idea is to cache writes - especially on flash - to avoid doing a ton of tiny individual writes and prematurely aging the chip
<xtrac> ubuntu can read all the files on it
<xtrac> and it tries to copy files to it and even looks like it did
<xtrac> but once i plug it in somewhere else
<xtrac> the files arent there
<hwilde> xtrac, did you format it for fat32 ?
<xtrac> i dont get it
<Disconnect> so in the past, it wrote the cache out faster and the files were finished writing when you unplugged it.
<sacarlson> allquixotic: but I also seem to see that your spanning problem is only talked about with ati so maybe that works also but just not with your hardware?
<hwilde> !enter | xtrac
<ubottu> xtrac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xtrac> I dont think I did (I might of)
<hwilde> xtrac, format it for fat32 then try again.
<xtrac> how can i check
<xtrac> k
<Artemis3> cmol, supported yes.
<hwilde> xtrac, also obviously make sure you unmount it (or eject it) so that the writing can finish before ripping it out of the computer.
<cmol> Artemis3, wip
<cmol> FON 	LaFonera 2.0n 	2303 	wip 	no
<cmol> Artemis3, FON 	LaFonera 2.0n 	2303 	wip 	no
<Cale> Nobody would happen to know a better solution than "kill the ibus daemon" for making ibus work with minecraft?
<Cale> ibus seems to be getting in the way of keyboard input in all java and flash apps
<hwilde> Cale, uninstall it then
<Cale> Which is unfortunate, since I often want to type in Japanese.
<Cale> I just tried changing the input method to SCIM, but it seems to have the same issues.
<hwilde> Cale, you can just stop and start the daemon then
<Cale> Yeah, I guess.
<Cale> That sorta sucks though.
<hwilde> Cale, what exactly do you mean it gets in the way with minecraft
<Cale> Keyboard input doesn't work at all in any java application.
<subhajit> how to make file or folder hidden?
<Cale> (of which minecraft is one)
<hwilde> Cale, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/481656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 481656 in ibus (Ubuntu) "iBus blocks input in Java application" [Undecided,New]
<Cale> subhajit: Give it a name starting with a period
<genii-around> subhajit: Make the first letter of it's name a period
<ActionParsnip> subhajit: put a dot at the start of it
<ActionParsnip> subhajit: e.g.    mv foldername .foldername
<Cale> hwilde: thanks for the pointer
<subhajit> thanx...
<ActionParsnip> subhajit: you have loads of them in your home folder. If you run:   cd; la      you will see them
<drc> Cale: you also might try #ibus, here on freenode
<hwilde> Cale, not much help since it is unassigned but you can post your stuff and add to the launchpad
<Cale> drc: will do
<Cale> Yeah, I'm going to add my experiences.
<Maynel> how can I make bootable ubuntu flash?
<Maynel> to try ubuntu
<hwilde> Maynel, google it it's obvious
<hwilde> Maynel, in fact it tells you on the main download page  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: use unetbootin or the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux if you are using windows
<Maynel> ty
<sandking> hi
<syrinx_> sandking: hi
<sandking> i started up my netbook with usb ubuntu live but i realized that although on my desktop i see testdisk/photorec i don't on netbook after apt-get update
<Guest19814> hello, I'm getting an error when trying to configure a C++ library..the error is : AlSA support requires the asound Library!
<sandking> how to check from which repo app come from in synaptic package manager?
<Guest19814> how can I get that Library?
<ActionParsnip> sandking: apt-cache policy packagename
<photerran> Guest19814: search for it in the package manager (aka add software)
<syrinx_> ActionParsnip: good call, never knew that
<ActionParsnip> syrinx_: cli is goooood :)
<dajhorn> Guest19814: Try libasound2-dev.   Tell ./configure to use PulseAudio if it has the option.
<dookami_> guys, i miss the "ubuntu" theme on the "ubuntu studio" ,, can i have it somehow ?
<[poisonborz]> could someone tell me how to give a user root privileges over a folder and all of its contents? I've tried to add the line "username ALL= NOPASSWD: /var/www" to sudoers but I guess this only covers the /www folder itself, not the contents
<syrinx_> ActionParsnip: oh i know, using irssi right now, lol. just never knew that specific command
<Gibss37> okay if i am getting the error with dual boot using grub, can i restore grub with live cd
<Guest19814> thanks
<dajhorn> [poisonborz]: Does /var/www contain executables?
<jefelex> poisonborz - aklk you have to do is make permissions 777
<[poisonborz]> dajhorn: no it doesnt
<jrib> !permissions | [poisonborz]
<ubottu> [poisonborz]: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fr00d> Is anybody in here who can play video files with mplayer and vdpau who can tell me which driver version he uses?
<jrib> [poisonborz]: I'd recommend setting up a group like www-editors
<xtrac> what should i use to format my usb stick
<syrinx_> xtrac: gparted?
<jrib> xtrac: depends what you want to use it for
<cmol> hallo all, back again,
<dajhorn> [poisonborz]: Sudo is the wrong way to do it then.   Try groups and file permissions like suggested by jrib and jefelex
<Gibss37> can i ?
<[poisonborz]> jrib: I already did that, and I made them owner of the folder, but I still can't acces some of the folders
<xtrac> I want to use it for transfering files to a windows machine
<cmol> am need ask, how we can download video from youtube with some tool on ubuntu ?
<xtrac> thats all
<jrib> [poisonborz]: "did that" is too vague.  What exactly did you do?
<xtrac> back and forth from ubuntu to windows
<khrm> cmol: Use flashgot addon of firefox
<cmol> am need easy tool for used, on windows am have used internet download manager (IDM)
<syrinx_> xtrac: gparted, FAT file system
<syrinx_> xtrac: non-encrypted, akaik
<cmol> khrm, am will try it thanks for infromation .
<ActionParsnip> cmol: use youtube-dl
<syrinx_> cmol: where are your from?
<dookami_>  guys, i miss the "ubuntu" theme on the "ubuntu studio" ,, i mean the bottom bar, the username at the corner, the empathy icon n so on , can i have it somehow ?
<Gibss37> how to edit MBR
<hwilde> !fixmbr | Gibss37
<ubottu> Gibss37: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<syrinx_> dookami_: kde?
<[poisonborz]> jrib: I've tried chgrp on /var/www but even with root privileges the operation was not permitted
<jrib> [poisonborz]: you're still being too vague.  I am not behind you at your computer :)  Pastebin: ls -ld /var/www/ .  And tell us (or better yet, show us on pastebin) exactly what you tried to do that was not permitted
<dookami_> syrinx: huh
<dajhorn> [poisonborz]:  Is /var/www on a different filesystem than the system root?   Maybe NFS mounted or VFAT?
<cmol> am from indonesia
<jrib> [poisonborz]: or do you mean that chgrp returned the error?
<cmol> syrinx_,  am from indonesia, what up syrinx_
<syrinx_> dookami_: kde or gnome?
<syrinx_> cmol: when you say "am", you really mean "I"
<dookami_> syrinx: it's ubuntu studio ,, i dunno
<Cale> actually, he means "I am"
<cmol> syrinx_, yes
<syrinx_> c
<syrinx_> cmol: or, what Cale said
<cmol> yes you right Cale
<[poisonborz]> jrib: I've tried chgrp on /var/www but even with root privileges the operation was not permitted - but here's the list http://pastebin.com/TTvNz5Gh
<syrinx_> cm
<cmol> ys syrinx_
<syrinx_> cmol: spend some time around here, you'll find that Cale is pretty much always right
<jrib> [poisonborz]: that's not the command I asked for.  Pastebin exactly what you ran; pastebin your chgrp command
<syrinx_> :-)
<manlymatt83> I'm using openconnect with network manager, and it works fine, except for some reason when I connect, my default gateway gets set to 0.0.0.0/0, so I can access VPN resources, but not the public Internet anymore.  Any ideas?
<cmol> yes
<Cale> syrinx_: haha
<edwardteach> fr00d, ffmpeg is a mplayer project and has already been patched by nvidia to support vdpau video out, you can get the sources on the nvnews.net
<sandking> ActionParsnip, what was the recovery app you told me yestarday? fore something...
<ActionParsnip> sandking: foremost
<sandking> thx
<Cale> I don't usually hang out in #ubuntu unless I'm having problems myself though.
<syrinx_> Cale: been here for about a week, not a seasoned linux pro (bout 4 months) but i noticed im starting to get bored around here. any channel suggestions?
<DarkSector> how to use cheese to capture a simple snapshot using cheese from commandline. I have a command but it says unknown option --snapshot. How can I use cheese with commandline ?
<dookami_> ...
<dookami_>  guys, i miss the "ubuntu" theme on the "ubuntu studio" ,, i mean the bottom bar, the username at the corner, the empathy icon n so on , can i have it somehow ?
<Gibss37> I have 10.10, what would be my grub version
<xid> if you had to choose one, plesk or webmin?
<[poisonborz]> jrib: here it is: http://pastebin.com/8FF3Dqpc
<ActionParsnip> !poll | xid
<ubottu> xid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cale> syrinx_: Well, I mostly hang out in topic-specific channels which are based on my own interests. :) #math, #haskell, ##japanese, ##categorytheory, #magnets
<syrinx_> xid: webmin fan myself
<jrib> [poisonborz]: did you see dajhorn's question?  Can you pastebin: mount
<drc> dookami_: you might try #ubuntustudio, here on freenode
<Cale> syrinx_: and some starcraft 2 related channels on other networks :)
<syrinx_> Cale: #magnets, huh?
<xid> hmmm... i just read the guidelines... didn't say anything about polls in channel
 * syrinx_ is skeptical
<Cale> syrinx_: Yeah, though that one's not very large yet.
<Starminn> Gibss37: Everything after Karmic uses GRUB2
<tomasz> Siemka
<xtrac> is there a way I can make ubuntu play a sound when I plug in a usb device?
<Starminn> !grub2 > Gibss37
<Gibss37> okay
<ubottu> Gibss37, please see my private message
<Cale> syrinx_: It's intended for people who are making sculptures with neodymium magnets
<syrinx_> Cale: mind if I dcc you for some SC2 problem i've been having
<dookami_> drc: thanks man :)
<Cale> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cgibbard/
<Cale> syrinx_: I don't mind, but you should just /query instead
<Gibss37> Starminn: thanks
<[poisonborz]> jahorn: here is mount: http://pastebin.com/MmN8GqVu   it's on the same partition, yes
<xid> kinda funny... i read two pages of text to make sure the one thing I want to do isn't against the rules
<subone> Is there a way to output the video formats of every video file in a directory? I need to check my library's compatability with my new media server
<Starminn> dookami_: Try looking at gnome-look.org for Ubuntu Studio-based icon sets or themes
<Gibss37> anybody here using Ubuntu sual with Windows 7
<syrinx_> Cale: how so? i've looked high and low for a definitive answer for months but got nothing
<Gibss37> **dual
<Starminn> dookami_: And if you *really* wanted to, you could just copy/paste the icons from Studio into your normal one.
<Cale>  /query Cale
<Cale> and then a new tab or window should pop up
<Cale> Well, which IRC client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> xtrac: udev actions will help. Here are some examples, just change the action: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1348729
<dataviruset> is there some kind of problem with the security.ubuntu.com repository? :/
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: have you got a problem?
<jrib> [poisonborz]: re-run your chgrp command with sudo
<cutout> hi, i accidentally changed the file permissions on all the files and folders on my pc, and now it is not working. can anyone please tell me how to revert the default file permissions for ubuntu?
<jrib> cutout: what did you run exactly?
<Lint> where do the files from unlinked directory go? it is possible to get them back?
<jrib> dataviruset: I've heard of issues with archive.ubuntu.com, it's probably related
<Gibss37> ThinkT510:  yes whenever i boot into win 7, and then retart my boot menu is not there, and there is an error message, no operating system found
<cutout> jrib: chmod 644 on all files and folders
<Wedelwolf> /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found <--- weiss jemand was da schiefgelaufen is?
<jrib> cutout: what did you run exactly?
<dluzion> [TK]D-Fender: u still there? there is no data on them its 2 unpatitioned disks.
<dluzion> i arranged the array in the bios of the sis controller
<Wedelwolf> sry
<Wedelwolf> wrong channel^^
<dluzion> wich is integrated on the mainboard.
<dataviruset> jrib: okay... the reverse DNS of the IP behind security.ubuntu.com is ...canonical.com something :p
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: but you are able to boot into windows?
<dookami_> starminn: i want to keep my ubuntu studio ,, but i want the normal ubuntu 10.10 theme
<[TK]D-Fender> dluzion: this is known as "fakeraid"
<cutout> jrib: chmod 644 on all files and folders
<jrib> dataviruset: yeah, canonical seems to be aware of it and working on it
<dluzion> u sure about that? it offers me 3 options, 1 jbod, 2 stripe 0 or 1 mirror
<[poisonborz]> jrib: thanks a lot, what a stupid mistake... :)
<jrib> cutout: are we just going to repeat the same thing over and over?  What command did you run?
<Gibss37> ThinkT510:  only one time, then I have to reinstall Ubuntu , i have done this 5 times
<dataviruset> jrib: nice, where have you heard of it? :)
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: if you installed windows after linux, then windows overwrites the grub bootloader
<jrib> dataviruset: Pici told me :)
<meowsus> I'm looking for a way to back up the important parts of my system so that, in the event of hard drive failure, i can put a new hard drive in, install Ubuntu, then install my backup overtop of the Ubuntu Install and be up and running in a short amount of time.
<cmol> am need ask some hard question for all, :) how we can put all tool on backtrack to ubuntu 10.10 any can share step by step :)
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | Gibss37
<ubottu> Gibss37: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lesshaste> apt-get update gives me lots of messages like Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<lesshaste> has something changed?
<meowsus> Is there a program to do this, or some sort of method?
<jrib> lesshaste: it's being worked on
<lesshaste> jrib: ah... so a known problem.. how do you know about it? :)
<Gibss37> the methd mentioned there say each time boot with live cd and make fresh mbr or grub.config
<Jkessler> meowsus:  i would guess you would want to save the list of installed packages so you could reinstall them quickly, i don't know the best way to do this though
<lesshaste> jrib:  is there a status website ?
<diemVivere> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> cmol: i'd ask in backtrack
<Gibss37> ThinkT510:  the methd mentioned there say each time boot with live cd and make fresh mbr or grub.config
<jrib> lesshaste: that's a good question.  I don't know.  I heard from another op
<cmol> ActionParsnip, oke sorry
<cmol> :x
<dataviruset> yeah, i also wonder if there's any blog/status update page :p
<meowsus> Jkessler, yes, since i'd be backing up my home folder as well
<lesshaste> jrib: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> cmol: backtrack isn't discussed or supported here
<cmol> oke, one more question for all,
<Starminn> dookami_: Alright, so just do the reverse of what I suggested lol
<cmol> :xD ActionParsnip oke oke...
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: have you tried that?
<jrib> cmol: most of the tools should be in the repositories, just install using APT
<cmol> oke, one more question for all,
<Gibss37> no not yet, I'm afraid
<Starminn> dookami_: Go to GNOME Look and look for Ubuntu 10.10 icon sets. Or, if that fails, just copy them yourself. It's all in themes, not the system itself.
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: give it a go and see if it works
<Gibss37> ThinkT510:  I have also got to know you can use grub for both win7 and linux, then you face no probs
<eein> are there any log files kept for video issues?  my pc will just freeze from time to time where I cannot get to another tty and have to hardboot the pc.  i looked in messages but nothing makes it to the log before it locks up I suspect the video card now since memtest came back ok
<raktunak> akabo d instalar maverik amd64 y tengo problemas con el plug-in d flash player y no puedo ver nada en youtube, alguie me puede ayudar¿?
<cmol> jrib and ActionParsnip for you, am have some question, how we make my compiz more nice, am need some effect for burn
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: yes, you can boot windows (and many other os's) from grub2
<edwardteach> subone,  if you type e.g.    file  camelot.avi  in the terminal it will give you the codec and other info
<cmol> :xD
<jrib> !ccsm | cmol
<ubottu> cmol: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Gibss37> ThinkT510:  how
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: the link i showed you tells you how to set it up, follow those steps
<subone> edward__, ty
<cmol> jrib, need step by step for doing it, brotha, and am so need the effect of burn, any easy step by step ?
<VesaS> Meta question about IRC. How do I check the topic? It says so in the beginning that I should check the topic. I am using web IRC and just writing "/topic" says that insufficient arguments.
<jrib> VesaS: get a better client :)
<Gibss37> ThinkT510: is it possible if i copy grub.cfg and replace it after each time i use windows using live cd
<jrib> VesaS: though you should have the topic somewhere near the top of the window probably
<vitu> Someone can help me with two problems? first: when i turn on my notebook i need to choose witch OS i want to run two times.. first in "Windows Boot Manager" and again in "GRUB" how can i fix it? Second: Im having trouble about seeing windows arquives in ubuntu.. im using the "wubi".
<ActionParsnip> cmol: if you can't even websearch to find out about compiz, how do you expect to use the tools which are default in backtrack
<sinblade29> i need some help i have scroling text after burg install any ideea how can i set splash screen with burg manager
<tntcoda> Hi, is there anyway to completly supress the output of a package install? apt-get install krb5-user pops up several dialog boxes. --quiet doesnt help. I need to just install it blind, any way?
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: the whole point of grub is to give you a list of systems to boot into, you should only need to install it once and at every boot you can choose windows or ubuntu (or any others)
<MK`> I have a shared folder on a Windows computer on my wireless network, how can I access it on Ubuntu? Nothing shows up in "Windows Network"
<maedox> Anyone with an idea why scp/rsync would suddenly stop working (on my home computer) but ssh works fine? Trying to copy files from/to home computer to/from mobile/work computer. I think it might be some security update in the past weeks but I can't be sure. Using fully updated 10.10 x86_64. Output of scp and rsync: http://pastebin.com/vLPNTQbs
<cmol> ActionParsnip, kekekek wekkekwek am just want to learn my brotha, kwkekek am just intrerst with the backtrack tool but am not a expect kekeke
<ActionParsnip> sinblade29: burg isn't supported here
<cmol> M
<cmol> MK`,
<vitu> Someone can help me with two problems? first: when i turn on my notebook i need to choose witch OS i want to run two times.. first in "Windows Boot Manager" and again in "GRUB" how can i fix it? Second: Im having trouble about seeing windows arquives in ubuntu.. im using the "wubi". Sorry about my poor english
<fidyduce> does unetbootin actually work... *pulls hair out*
<ActionParsnip> fidyduce: sure does
<Gibss37> ThinkT510:  so okay i try to do it
<jrib> tntcoda: it's not a great idea to do that though :/
<sinblade29> ok
<ActionParsnip> fidyduce: assuming you give it a healthy ISO
<MK`> yes cmol?
<cmol> MK`, install samba and put the windows ip on your ubuntu that the easy one
<tntcoda> jrib: I have a pre configured config file, this is for an automated install. Just wondered if it can be done?
<MK`> ok thanks
<fidyduce> actionparsnip: fresh off the download, in fact so hot you can still smell the nerd that wrote it.... :D
<jrib> tntcoda: does --yes do what you want?
<tntcoda> jrib, sadly no :( neither does --force-yes
<Gibss37> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cutout> jrib: sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<jrib> cutout: reinstall
<vitu> Someone can help me with two problems? first: when i turn on my notebook i need to choose witch OS i want to run two times.. first in "Windows Boot Manager" and again in "GRUB" how can i fix it? Second: Im having trouble about seeing windows arquives in ubuntu.. im using the "wubi". Sorry about my poor english
<ThinkT510> Gibss37: current ubuntu uses grub2
<cmol> you'r welcome
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | Gibss37
<ubottu> Gibss37: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cmol> !cms
<Gibss37> oh yes
<jrib> VesaS: what client are you using exactly?  the freenode webchat?
<VesaS> jrib: correct, freenode webchat.
<ActionParsnip> fidyduce: did you  MD5 test it?
<VesaS> jrib: http://webchat.freenode.net.
<Maynel> thanks all
<jrib> tntcoda: is it debconf popping up?
<tntcoda> jrib: quite possibly, or an ncurses dialog maybe?
<vitu> Someone can help me with two problems? first: when i turn on my notebook i need to choose witch OS i want to run two times.. first in "Windows Boot Manager" and again in "GRUB" how can i fix it? Second: Im having trouble about seeing windows arquives in ubuntu.. im using the "wubi". Sorry about my poor english
<jrib> tntcoda: there are options you can pass to set the debconf priority
<Dr_Willis> vitu:  'windows archives' is a bit vague..  you mean .zip archives?
<Jonii> How does medibuntu work?
<tntcoda> jrib: ok thanks, will try and find those
<Dr_Willis> vitu:  personally. i dont suggest using wubi at all.
<cmol> ActionParsnip, whare you come from ?
<jrib> VesaS: the topic is at the very top.  It starts with "[Official Ubuntu support channel"
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  its just a reposiutory you add.
<amit> command to set the date and time from terminal?
<Jonii> I hadn't heard of this, not installing it might be the reason mkv-files don't work?
<vitu> dr_willis, i cant see anything.. i want to copy some images from windows
<jrib> tntcoda: try googling "dpkg non-interactive debconf"
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  I dont recall needing medubitu's w32codecs to get mkv's to work. but i tend to install them anyway.
<cmol> ActionParsnip, I see you so expect on ubuntu system, please give me some tool for remote windows desktop. couse am love learn like that
<cmol> :x
<Dr_Willis> vitu:  cant see what? You mean your windows drives you cant locate from the linux install?
<eoss> hello, i cant get apache2 to start, apache2 start just makes the command list to show up on my screen
<ActionParsnip> cmol: rdesktop can access windows rdp
<Jonii> I think I should install w64 codecs to my Ubuntu 64bit?
<eoss> weird thing is it worked before
<vitu> dr_willis, yes! i cant locate my windows drives.. or thats not possible with Wubi ?
<cmol> em...thanks ActionParsnip
<MK`> cmol: I meant the server is *on* Windows and I want to read it on Ubuntu, not the other way around
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  i tend to install vlc, mplayer, the wXXcodecs and can play most everything i ever find.
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: yes if you need them
<MK`> Samba just has a server config window
<vitu> Dr_Willis: sorry about my english, i dont speak english very well.
<Dr_Willis> vitu:  its possible.. its allready mounted somewhere.. i dont use wubi. so i dont rember where.
<cmol> ActionParsnip, please help my brotha MK`
<vitu> Dr_Willis: ok thanks anyway!
<tntcoda> jrib: thanks found the solution :)
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall Wubi allready mounting the windows C: somewhere in / or /media/
<cmol> !whois
<VesaS> jrib: ok. Good to know that the topic is there on the beginning.
<arbitrator> I need to get access to an encrypted home directory. I cannot use the su method due to a weird error that nobody seems to understand, however I understand there's a way to do it by decrypting directly with the mount passphrase.
<cmol> hr
<ActionParsnip> cmol: i did
<jrib> tntcoda: ok
<jrib> !encrypt | arbitrator
<ubottu> arbitrator: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<VesaS> jrib: This doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines says that I should chec the topic with /topic (which does not work in webchat.freenode.net)...
<overclucker> vitu: you can uncomment #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT 0 in /etc/default/grub, and it will hide grub on boot
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  lots of things dont work with web based chat interfaces.
<cmol> all body, what i can see the bash command on my ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  use a more normal irc client.. it will work a lot better
<Pici> VesaS: We'll take a look at the documentation there and modify if necessary.
<Dr_Willis> cmol:  what bash command?
<VesaS> Pici: thanks. Was about to suggest it!
<cmol> the bash command for remote dsniff
<vitu> overclucker: thanks! thats will help!
<Dr_Willis> !find dnssniff
<cmol> Dr_Willis, am need to know dsniff command
<ubottu> Package/file dnssniff does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> cmol:  never heard of it...
<Pici> cmol: What would you expect that command to do?
<genii-around> !info dsniff
<ubottu> dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-18 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 436 kB
<Dr_Willis> cmol:  if its in some ubuntu package.. runnin it from a command line should suggest what to install to get it.
<VesaS> Dr_Willis: I am trying to avoid normal irc client. I guess most people here anyway are from webchat, or am I mistaken? Many "newer" people do not get into irc anymore...
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  i wouls say the Opposite.. very few use the webchat client..
<LjL> VesaS: not really
<cmol> ActionParsnip, can you hellp, i need some software for make chm file or chm compiler
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  most of the IM clients ouit can do irc.
<Jonii> Hmm
<cmol> ActionParsnip, and the easy way
<Jonii> Installing additional codecs did not help, mkv-files still don't work
<Starminn> VesaS: I'm using Pidgin right now and I do IM and IRC in the same window, different tabs.
<vitu> overclucker: the only way to edit text arquives is on terminal with sudo gedit ?
<Dr_Willis> Jonii: trying them in vlc? or what player?
<Dr_Willis> vitu:  a 'text archive' is a bit of a odd term...
<Dr_Willis> vitu:  you can edit text files with any text editor.
<Jonii> Dr_Willis, vlc, mplayer, totem
<vitu> Dr_Willis: hehehe my english is very bad! but its open in "Only Read" or something like that.. my ubuntu is in portuguese
<overclucker> vitu: you can use sudo nano, or gksudo gedit
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  i definatly can play mkvs in mplayer and vlc. I do it all the time.
<VesaS> Dr_Willis:  Ok. I will consider installing  separate program for irc. Just weird that in 2011 you still need to do it, with all clouds, web and all that shit ;)
<Jonii> Weird
<arbitrator> I'm having trouble with the mounting at the beginning of the directions.
<Dr_Willis> Jonii:  could be they are some odd codec. try  from a command line 'vlc whatever.mkv' and look for any error messages
<Jonii> I wonder if I'm still missing some filter or something
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  an irc client s installed by default...
<arbitrator> Waiit. . . looks like it got superblock'd again.
<hwilde> Jonii, it could just be the file is encoded improperly, or was renamed.  can I download it somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:   I dont think Meebo.com does irc however. :)
<VesaS> Anoter meta question about irc: Is there anyway to disable the "XXX has joined", or "Reaad error" or other "==" messages...
<Dr_Willis> meebo is handy for IMing.
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  totally depenmds on your irc client. Most have the feature.
<Pici> VesaS: Go to the options in the upper left in webchat to turn that off.
<silverarrow> hi
<Dr_Willis> VesaS:  weechat even has 'smart' filtering of such messages.
<Dr_Willis> but weechat is a bit extreme for 'beginners' :)
<Starminn> VesaS: I also read yesterday somebody suggesting something like "/ignore join part leave" (though I may be a little off on the command)
<amit> How do I make myself the owner?
<amit> Example: creating folder in the opt file.
<silverarrow> is there a way to dowload opera 11.01 from terminal?
<Pici> Starminn: webchat does not support ignores.
<Starminn> Pici: Ah, shame.
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  theres repos for oprea i recall.
<VesaS> Pici: The options was a good hint, thx. the status bar was hiding quite well. Will send suggestion for freenode... now it is much more tolerable to follow the conversation after disabling the "==" messages
<silverarrow> thanks actionparsnip
<Dr_Willis> amit:  opt file? you mean /opt/ directory?
<arbitrator> Okay, on the subject of recovering the encrypted data from home directory, where should I mount the whole file system, just to keep clean? Stick to some place in /mnt/?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: no worries
<Dr_Willis> arbitrator:  or /media/
<silverarrow> dr_willis, I have searched in package manager no result
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  its not in the default repos.. it has its own repo i recall.
<joel135> where can I find a complete list of !* commands to run on this channel?
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_Willis> !fish
<Dr_Willis> joel135:  the bot has some homepage. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah the factoid gives the repo
<arbitrator> Dr_Willis: Okay, just trying to avoid any weird little screwups during this operation. I've had to defsck the file system six times while trying to get my data back. I would say this is the sign of a bad hdd, but I'm really hoping not.
<Dr_Willis> arbitrator:  i find hard drigves to be the weakest link these days in PC hardware.
<ActionParsnip> !brain| joel135
<ubottu> joel135: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> Had more hd's die on me then any other pc parts
<arbitrator> I've actually had the most trouble with power supplies.
<joel135> ty
<amit> Dr_Willis:yes
<arbitrator> That said, I am backing up all of the essential data in one fell swoop. If I actually had the gear for it, I would back up the entire directory, but guess who's too poor for an external hd.
<ActionParsnip> Hard drives are slowww unless raided
<vivek__> how to login as root
<vivek__> ??
<arbitrator> Anyway, the only error I ever get during fsck now is short read, which is always fixed flawlessly. Weird.
<xangua> !root | vivek__
<ubottu> vivek__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mouse-_> vivek__: sudo -s as your user
<Jonii> http://pastebin.com/dg2CW5vh <- Here's what happens when I try to fast-forward mkv beyond the first split-point
<vivek__> so i have to login as sudo -s??
<amit> vivek: sudo -i
<k_wolf> Question : How to make console fonts configuration persist in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Jonii> Also, this sort of error message came out: [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 42.0 failed with error code 8: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<ActionParsnip> vivek__: login as your user. If you need a root terminal then run: sudo -i   use: exit   to become user
<xangua> k_wolf: system>prefs>appearence¿
<vivek__> thanks
<ActionParsnip> vivid: no problem :-)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: eve'
<aazert> hello
<aazert> there
<ActionParsnip> Hi aazert
<aazert> on chmod we got r w x , and my question is it possible to bind a view ?
<amit> is this enough to erase disk permanently  shred -n 5 -vz /dev/sda
<silverarrow> weird, I cannot make the Opera install guide work, isn't is suppose to work in lubuntu?
<aazert> i mean on chmod
<vivek__> question:how to make a php website??
<oscar> hello, are there any substitute for evolution, i have a netbook, but evolution is too big to fit the screen, thanks for your help.
<aazert> hello
<ActionParsnip> amit: will need sudo. Users can't modify raw block devices
<aazert> is there anyone understand my question ?
<xangua> silverarrow: just go to opera.com and donwload it
<arbitrator> oscar: you could try stripping some of the stuff out of Evolution's UI.
<amit> k
<Starminn> oscar: Thunderbird but I'm not sure how much lighter it is.
<aazert> okay let me ask you in other way*
<xangua> oscar: there is an evolution gui for netbook, or something like that
<silverarrow> xangua, that is what I tried initially, but no opera appeared
<nash__> what
<ActionParsnip> Oscar: sylpheed, mutt, thunderbird, kmail are some I can think of quickly
<jrib> aazert: yes, please
<silverarrow> any terminal install experts here?
<drc> oscar: look at postler
<sda> Hi all, question, Today I tried to install ubuntu10.10 on a desktop with 1tb, partman start partioning the hd but after 1hour it didn't finish! But with a CLI installation of Debian it does in less than 5min! WHY? How can I Fix? thanks!
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: ask the next question and see
<Geron> Anyone here who knows how to setup postfix to "route" smtp based on from-address?
<aazert> i create several user for ftp access, those user can see every folder on my system from / to end,  my question how to specify a user to just allow on only one folder
<jrib> sda: hmm, does alternate disc installer work?  (if so, and you checksummed your install disc, you should file a bug)
<oscar> drc: postler is a different program?
<aazert> not the rest ?
<aazert> how to do ?
<aazert> what i have to do ?
<Starminn> !enter | aazert
<ubottu> aazert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eoss> hello can anyone help me troubleshoot rapidSVN?
<MK`> Ok, I got it to work
<jrib> eoss: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ActionParsnip> Oscar: was trying to think of that. Postler
<drc> oscar: "are there any substitute for evolution"...postler is a "substitute"
<eoss> its crashing when i try and send files and giving me error when i try and read files
<rcmaehl> QUICK HOW DO I UN rm A FILE!?
<Pici> !undelete | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rcmaehl> it's ext4
<silverarrow> <ActionParsnip> I am trying to install opera, but I suspect download in chromium might mess things up, there's no "save file" option
<sda> jrib,  I tried Alternate and Gui, of ubuntu, and businesscard of debian, only debian did it. One time I pass the formatting in ubuntu (in my launch break 3hour of time) but the rest of installation was FUCKING Slow!
<Ramy> hello
<Ramy> i need help installing wubi
<Ramy> and 10.10
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, either chromium, or xubutu settings prevent install
<jrib> sda: I'd file a bug (also, please keep the language pg-13 here)
<aazert> hello
<aazert> i create several user for ftp access, those user can see every folder on my system from / to end,  my question how to specify a user to just allow on only one folder
<aazert> and not the rest on my system , what i have to do ?
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, what do you think? I am ususually able to install from sites that have special Ubuntu versions of their software
<sda> jrib, pg-13?
<Pici> sda: Keep the language clean.
<jrib> sda: family-friendly
<sda> my bad, sorry
<Ramy> could anyone please help me ?
<hwilde> Ramy, sup
<xangua> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xangua> silverarrow: then follow instructions at:
<sda> jrib, so you don't think can be the hard drive? maybe some incompatibility with ubuntu?
<Ramy> im having root disk undefined erro
<Ramy> when using wubi
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nimbiotics> hello all, using SQLite under ubuntu 10.10; I created a table with the code shown at (http://sqlite.pastey.net/146624); but I was still able to add a record to this table that does not have a corresponding record in the other table; even after issuing (PRAGMA foreign_keys = ON;). Can someone please explain where is it that Im failing and what can I do about it? TIA!
<jrib> sda: well if the debian install worked without issues, I'd say that likely rules out the hard drive as the issue
<silverarrow> xangua, that is the guideline parsnip posted earlier, some how it resists on my computer
<k_wolf> xangua: i mean at tty ;D
<sda> jrib, ok, i though ubuntu because it has a different kernel 2.6.35 vs 2.6.32
<Fraith[work]> Abr dabr...
<silverarrow> xangua, however I'm opting for firefox when xubuntu is action up and will not accept Opera
<silverarrow> acting*
<jrib> sda: well you could see if natty still has the issue (just to test for the sake of the bug report)
<Fraith[work]> Can anyone help me with postfix configuration?
<xangua> i don't know what are you doing, but you are doing it wrong silverarrow
<sda> jrib, but at the moment of the installation what kernel does the pc use? Ok i'll do the test tomorrow
<maedox> Anyone with an idea why scp/rsync would suddenly stop working (on my home computer) but ssh works fine? Trying to copy files from/to home computer to/from mobile/work computer. I think it might be some security update in the past weeks but I can't be sure. Using fully updated 10.10 x86_64. Output of scp and rsync: http://pastebin.com/vLPNTQbs
<cyix> Anyone think of an mp3 player where I can drop folders into the playlist for queueing? _not_ something that changes the folder associations?
<drc> Fraith[work]: if no one here can help, you might try #postfix here on freenode
<jrib> sda: you should be able to get to a tty or terminal run uname
<Fraith[work]> Oh, thx you. = )
<silverarrow> xangua very likely
<PyroPhelia> how do I transfer multiple files via mget without having to create the local dirs every time?
<drexl> cyix: audacious
<sda> jrib, true! stupid me :) thanks! tomorrow i'll make more test, i think the "disk" (i'm using usbstiks) are ok because i did a fast and without problem installation on another pc
<cyix> looking, thank you.
<aazert> hello there
<aazert> how to disable the ssh access for several user ?
<jrib> sda: there's a "check cd for defects" option you can choose at the beginning to check as well
<aazert> how to disable the ssh access for someoff user ?
<jrib> aazert: asking the question one time is sufficient
<aazert> please read
<aazert> not the same "question"
<saganbyte> aazert, at the moment does your server allow access with a password? or is it strictly public key?
<hwilde> aazert, man sshd_config    AllowUsers
<hwilde> aazert, or DenyUsers or DenyGroups etc
<ActionParsnip> aazert: how is the first different from the first
<saganbyte> aazert, oh yea, listen to hwilde
<Fraith[work]> If anyone can help me to configurate postfix, pm me pls. )
<saganbyte> aazert, its just the last line in sshd_config where you explicitly allow certain users only
<coder7> hey folks, I'm running into a bit of a stupid problem migrating from one hdd on Ubuntu 9.x to another hdd on Ubuntu 10.x on the same machine... I can't seem to figure out the process required to mount my old ecryptfs directories so that I can copy files into the new hdd
<saganbyte> Fraith[work], if its on a VPS then http://articles.slicehost.com/2010/3/1/barebones-postfix-install-overview
<coder7> other than copying some files out to a non-encrypted location, I have yet to get any files moved
 * ActionParsnip thinks encryptfs is
<ActionParsnip> Isn't worth the hassle
<zombie_> I need pro ubuntu 10.10 help, please read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/574114/
<punkmexic> can someone help me setup my fstab so my hd have leess codifications error by adding utf8 to my hd?
<ActionParsnip> zombie_: that's 903 lines of nothing
<brunot> good morning/afternoon/evening/night
<punkmexic> i have this line in my fstab UUID=bfb5b95e-bf68-464a-8abf-d6027b039fa4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro  0       1
<zombie_> Well where would I find a log for the internet browsers?
<ActionParsnip> zombie_: ok slow link. All loaded
<zombie_> ?
<brunot> does someone know how to get the "battery" tab from the gnome power manager ?
<Jonii> Oh
<zombie_> Facebook, Hotmail and yahoo mail will NOT load
<Jonii> After installing the codec pack, it's only VLC that totally crashes when I try to play split mkv files
<zombie_> I left the computer on for hours and it would not load facebook at all
<zombie_> I can no longer check my mail
<Jonii> Totem and MPlayer play the file that I clicked, but not the other files it references to
<xangua> contat your internet provider zombie_ ¿
<zombie_> No.
<zombie_> Its not the internet
<zombie_> its ubuntu
<zombie_> windows xp works fine
<zombie_> and vista
<FloodBot3> zombie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombie_> both load everything
<zombie_> Its has to have something to do with ubuntu being windows xp and vista both load hotmail facebook and yahoo mail
<ThinkT510> zombie_: is ubuntu detecting your network? (wireless?)
<lighta> zombie_, which navigator ?
<hwilde> !enter | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Zombie_: what browsers have you tested?
<punkmexic> can someone help me setup my fstab so my hd have leess codifications error by adding utf8 to my hd? i have this line in my fstab UUID=bfb5b95e-bf68-464a-8abf-d6027b039fa4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro  0       1
<am-dxing> whenever i write ubuntu's iso to a usb thumbdrive and boot off it (10.10) to install it, ubuntu always checks for a CD and installation always fails, any way to get around this bug?
<aazert> on man it written see pattern .
<zombie_> I've tried to use firefox and google chrome and all its saying is sending request I left the pc on all night and woke up and it still said send request
<aazert> but i don't know where to write DenyUsers = user1 ?
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<zombie_> It says sending request... but its not doing jack shit
<erUSUL> zombie_: are you in ubuntu right now?
<zombie_> yup
<xangua> am-dxing: is that iso the !alternate installer¿
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: yes, downloaded server, alt, and reg.; failed on all 3
<zombie_> I'm using 10.10
<erUSUL> zombie_: try this « echo "0" > sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<erUSUL> zombie_: then relaunch a browser and try again
<hwilde> am-dxing, turn the speed on your cd burner down
<rumpe1> zombie_, firewall active?
<am-dxing> bwilde: don't have cd on anything, usinb usb
<drexl> aazert: you don't need to just AlowUsers username, username all others will be dissallowed
<zombie_> Yeah i'm using firestarter but I've turned it off and on and off and nothing changed
<hwilde> am-dxing, ok nevermind then
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: i saw a user on launchpad report that filenames over 64 chars get truncates
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: the problem is all the ubuntu installers look for a CD when I am using USB to boot (using netbootin)
<drexl> aazert: AllowUsers user1, user2
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: what apps have you tried to put the image on the usb?
<aazert> where is that option ?
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: just unetbootin so far, and also tried dd
<necreo> I'm having a problem with notify-bin: the following command will work but it totally ignore the time (-t) flag: notify-send -u critical -t 100 -- "Test" "OK"
<drexl> aazert: anywhere you put it in the sshd_conf file
<Bas_The_Real_One> hey all
<necreo> When I try it with another urgency (low/normal), nothing shows up
<aazert> i can't see Allowuser on /etc/sshd/sshd_conf drexl
<AuroraX> guys, i have this atheros wireless card, and my ubuntu doesnt mount it until i type "sudo modprob ath9k" why?
<Bas_The_Real_One> migrated my phone to ubuntu (10.4) and installed e17...
<zombie_> I dunno if I did that right because its not work and I don't think the command worked
<drexl> aazert: just add it.
<Bas_The_Real_One> but I'm stuck with a locked topbar
<aazert> okay
<erUSUL> zombie_: that was for me?
<zombie_> yeah
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: they don't look for cd as a matter of course. I only install with usb with zero issue
<zombie_> I don't know how to send name messages
<erUSUL> zombie_: well was worth a try undo the command « echo "1" > sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<hihihi100> how many fo you burn subtitles with OGMRip? and with avidemux?
<zombie_> erUSUL:  do i put the echo 1 in there ?
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: any other software to put the iso on the usb besides netbootin? i am on arch now.
<necreo> Anyone using notify-send?
<[poisonborz]> I know it's a bit offtopic, but is there somebody familiar with ISPConfig? I want to change the web root directory, but I'm unable to reach the web interface... is there a config file to modify?
<erUSUL> zombie_: the whole command is what you see between the « and »
<Bas_The_Real_One>  does any know how to put a link on the desktop via prompt?
<zombie_> maybe I did the command wrong erUSUL
<erUSUL> zombie_: try again then
<Bas_The_Real_One> or shortcut to say terminal?
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: try usb-creator or the 1-2-3 installer from pendrivelinux. Maybe unetbootin is to blame. It is the common factor
<cmol> hallo
<MonkeyDust> Bas_The_Real_One: cd Desktop and then ln -s <app>
<cmol> how to format my windows pratition on ubuntu
<drexl> Bas_The_Real_One ln -s myfolder /home/you/Desktop
<zombie_> does this mean it worked 0 sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<Bas_The_Real_One> kk thx
<zombie_> erUSUL: because thats all it said
<cmol> ActionParsnip, how i do to format my window pratition with my ubuntu, couse i used dueel os
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: i've not used arch, maybe it has its own tool
<ThinkT510> !gparted | cmol
<ubottu> cmol: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MonkeyDust> Bas_The_Real_One: you dutch?
<Bas_The_Real_One> yeah why?
<ubuntu> cmol, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_windows_partition
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: that Universal USB installer is an *.exe (for windows); im on arch linux now.
<erUSUL> zombie_: sorry i made a mistake-....
<ActionParsnip> Cmol: what filesystem do you wa
<MonkeyDust> Bas_The_Real_One: type /join #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Want
<MonkeyDust> Bas_The_Real_One: type /join #ubuntu-nl
<dataviruset> does anybody know why i get these memory leaks when i run update-grub? http://tinypic.com/r/2j1jwqf/7
<FloodBot3> MonkeyDust: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombie_> ?
<cmol> nfs
<cmol> ntfs
<erUSUL> zombie_: is | not > so  « echo "0" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<Bas_The_Real_One> why join the dutch if the english-speaing can help me?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<erUSUL> zombie_: it should answer with a 0
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: Hi, now brightness is normal only when power cord is plugged in, it goes very low again and Fn+Brightness does not work either!
<ActionParsnip> Cmol: formatting will destroy ALL the data on the partitio
<zombie_> like this zombie@zombie-P8656S-ABA-S5000J-NA310:~$ echo "0" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<zombie_> [sudo] password for zombie:
<zombie_> 0
<cmol> ActionParsnip, am need my windows partition and if i open the partition on ubuntu also used auth key
<AYJHBear> hi
<cmol> ActionParsnip, i know tha, am want migration full tu ubuntu
<necreo> Anyone using notify-send? Can anyone help me with a question I got about it.
<AYJHBear> I am wondering if anyone know if it is possible to shell the trashcan on docky so it doesn't have to use natuils?
<AYJHBear> nautilus*
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: you could have a windows system too or you may dual boot. Its called: thinking outside the box
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: i don't have windows to run the software.  is running MS Windows the only way to install Ubuntu on a usb drive?
<zombie_> erUSUL:  all the sites I told you about still hang up on loading
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: is it compatible with wine?
<erUSUL> zombie_: as i said was worth ( easy ) try too bad it did not help
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: there?
<zombie_> hmmp
<erUSUL> zombie_: undo it   « echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<ActionParsnip> Cmol: there is ntfsprogs which will allow you to format ntfz but if you are reinstalling a Microsoft OS there, the install CD will do that for you
<zombie_> Hmmm
<zombie_> I wonder why its hanging
<zombie_> I might have to format eh
<ActionParsnip> Cmol: if you want full ubuntu use ext4
<zombie_> before I format my computer does anybody know the command lines for the latest X
<ThinkT510> zombie_: is it not loading just those sites?
<zombie_> Yup just those
<cmol> ActionParsnip, mean ?
<zombie_> everything else is fine
<Manyfold> hallo
<Phototo> hi all
<LorgonJortle> Hello.
<am-dxing> cmol: that is the format of the partition, ext4
<Manyfold> were do i find all the log files like syslog lastlog ?
<zombie_> :ThinkT510:  (HOTMAIL-FACEBOOK-YAHOO MAIL)  Hang up and will not load
<mario713> /var/log i think?
<LorgonJortle> Has anyone else here had a problem with Skype rejecting login, claiming the password is always incorrect?
<Bas_The_Real_One> MonkeyDust: i'm on nl...
<am-dxing> Manyfold: /var/log (or do a find / -name syslog)
<cmol> am-dxing, am don't know am have 2 os on my pc, but i need to uninstall / format my windows os, and the partition i will used for my music spcee
<Manyfold> am-dxing and mario713 thanks
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: i wouldn't use it in wine
<ActionParsnip> am-dxing: you can slowly burn the iso to a CD and boot that
<zombie_> ....
<cmol> any ide for tha...
<zombie_> I'm outaa luck in here ehh
<ThinkT510> zombie_: that is unusual
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: i have no cd drives
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: any suggestions?
<zombie_> I know, it was working fine till I installed the lastest X
<zombie_> I forget the lines though
<ActionParsnip> javahorn:
<dajhorn> LorgonJortle: Nope. Skype is working me.
<aazert> i got serious problem with my server
<ThinkT510> zombie_: installed the latest X? as in an update or manually installed from another source?
<zombie_> ThinkT510:  The Lastest X made my OS stable without it my computer was crashing into the log in hence logging me out
<LorgonJortle> dajhorn, I've tried resetting my password, deleting ~/.Skype, reinstalling Skype... I'm not sure what's next.
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: i can install anything from ubuntu centre too!!
<syga> join #mario713
<zombie_> ThinkT510:  Manually installed with multi lines using &&
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: i have no idea what your issue is, i haven't addressed you in the whole 25 mins it takea me to ride home, so why are you asking me?
<holygoods> hi
<Bas_The_Real_One> LorgonJortle: you installed via backports?
<dajhorn> LorgonJortle: Can you login to www.skype.com?
<hemu_> Installtion problem with sony vaio laptop
<javahorn> ActionParsnip:  as last day you helped me with screen brightness
<punkmexic> anyone know knows how to make ubuntu to stretch the image resolution of the monitor when its set to 1024 or 800 ??? i can do that in bactrack3 but in ubuntu 10.10 i notice some black bars
<AuroraX> guys, i have this atheros wireless card, and my ubuntu doesnt mount it until i type "sudo modprob ath9k" why?
<cmol> hai hai... am have used gparted, and are my windows have gone ? i but are my boot loader on ubuntu have proble if i format my windows partition
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i don't know how X would affect the ability to use hotmail etc (it shouldn't make a difference)
<zombie_> I thought that too
<zombie_> I dunno what the shit happened
<zombie_> Its makin me sad though
<Manyfold> was dbus removed in maverick?
<ThinkT510> !dbus
<aazert> since i enable allowuser=yes
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: cool but its a new day. Ask the channel like everyone else. If i had to help people i'd past helped then the cha
<LorgonJortle> Ah, damn. I think I fixed it by reinstalling from the Software Center.
<aazert> i can't able to ssh on my server
<am-dxing> Manyfold: I believe dbus was slated to be removed
<aazert> what i have to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Channel would be useless
<am-dxing> Manyfold: that or HAL, forgot which one
<zombie_> Where do I find the latest X with out using commands?
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: sorry, thanks a lot. :)
<aazert> since i enable allowuser=yes , i can't able to ssh to my server
<aazert> what i have to do ?
<zombie_> ThinkT510
<genii-around> AuroraX: Put the line: ath9k    in file /etc/modules
<dajhorn> Manyfold: The dbus package is currently available in Maverick.
<am-dxing> ActionParsnip: i'll let you know how Universal USB Installer works over wine, testing it now
<javahorn> screen brightness for samsung laptop goes down once power cord is taken off!!
<ThinkT510> zombie_: what prblems were you having with X that is on 10.10 default?
<aazert> i forgot to add the line to mention the users to allow my system
<drexl> aazert: AllowUsers username
<aazert> yes i forgot
<aazert> now i can't even access on my system as root
<zombie_> Yeah without it, my programs where crashing into the log in screen, being whenever I clicked a program it would shoot me to login then I installed the latest X and that stopped
<Manyfold> am-dxing: because my kdm log is spammed with dbus errors like failing to connect to dbus server
<aazert> via ssh
<zombie_> ThinkT510
<drexl> aazert: you can just log in as a user and then su
<hwilde> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ThinkT510> zombie_: what graphics card do you have?
<zombie_> ProSavage
<aazert> i can't even log as a user via ssh
<aazert> i can't even log as a user via ssh drexl
<zombie_> ThinkT510
<ares_> ciao
<hemza> i need some tips to accelerate my downloads using firefox
<drexl> aazert: did you restart the server after adding AllowUsers xxxxxx
<ares_> ita????
<am-dxing> hemza: search the add-ons under tools for download managers
<aazert> yes after an Allowusers=yes
<aazert> i restart my system
<aazert> i forgot to mention the user to alllowed
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: its a ProSavage8
<am-dxing> ares_: !it
<am-dxing> !it | ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ThinkT510> zombie_: well i'm stumped, if it was a graphics problem it would have pushed you to the cli, but you are able to get so far as to try to open a program then it crashes
<drexl> aazert: it's not AllowUsers=yes it's AllowUsers username whatever your username is that you want to log into
<hemza> am-dxing,  which one
<aazert> yes i know
<drexl> o sorry
<am-dxing> hemza: there are several to choose from, there is no conflict in trying to download them all and give them all a try
<zombie_> ThinkT510:  All I know is without the lastest X I'm screwed but, before I installed it firefox worked on every site
<aazert> now i can't ssh to my system, what is the solution ?
<aazert> is there any solution ?
<zombie_> So yeah, I dunno what I should do
<am-dxing> hemza: i have tried "download them all", and that is a pretty good one
<thews> verify network, start ssh server
<hemza> am-dxing, thnx
<erUSUL> aazert: actually installa the ssh server ?
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: Where do I find the lastest X as a deb package?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: have you tried giving ubuntu+1 a go (11.04)
<aazert> yes
<aazert> i got webmin
<zombie_> Sure but that ain't out yet is it?
<aazert> is it possible something with webmin ?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: at least you can tell if your graphics will work in the next release
<oCean> aazert: not supported
<zombie_> ThinkT510::  Isn't that a beta
<oCean> !webmin > aazert
<ubottu> aazert, please see my private message
<Jonii> Bwah
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i think so, but i'm trying to ascertain whether the X in 11.04 has been updated so that you don't run into the problem with the new release
<hwilde> Jonii, are you gonna upload the video or what
<Jonii> IS there anything I could try installing to make split mkv's play right?
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: Where do I download the ISO at?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: one sec
<Guest97661> a quick question... can I (should I) install v2.6.37.2-natty kernel on Ubuntu maverick?
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: I'll try it tongiht
<zombie_> tonight
<erUSUL> Guest97661: do you need it?
<necreo> Anyone using notify-send? Can anyone help me with a question I got about it.
<ys0> hi
<ThinkT510> zombie_: thats the alpha2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-2/
<AuroraX> thanks genii-around
<oCean> zombie_: for support for that release (11.04), visit #ubuntu+1
<Jonii> hwilde, video? upload?
<am-dxing> anyone know of any good linux iso to usb software that runs in linux so i can install ubuntu on a usb drive (unetbootin seems to have a bug)?
<Guest97661> erUSUL, my toshiba m900 laptop is heating on 2.6.35-22-generic ...heating is gone on 2.6.37-rc2-maverick but Wireless networking is gone... so wondering if i should try 2.6.37.2-natty??
<ys0> hi, 10.10 ignores the headphones :\ the speaker sounds but the headphones don't work
<am-dxing> anyone know of any good linux iso to usb software that runs in linux so i can install ubuntu on a usb drive (unetbootin seems to have a bug)?
<zombie_> Okay but once question..
<ys0> how i can fix?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i came across this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603534
<zombie_> Will this natty desktop do everything I'm doing now?
<am-dxing> anyone know of any good linux iso to usb software that runs in linux so i can install ubuntu on a usb drive (unetbootin seems to have a bug)?
<oCean> zombie_: it is alpha. It breaks stuff
<drexl> am-dxing: knoppix 6.2 or 5.0 comes with usb install program
<Jonii> Oh, and I'm still looking for a way for the audio to be blocked on either headphones or speakers. Default action is that sound plays on all attached devices, which is not at all what I want
<Klevis> am-dxing: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<GringoStar> Hello, I had problems during nvidia driver installation and now I can't retry because of some broken packages. Can you point me to the right way to clean it up?
<dolphin_noel_> :)
<erUSUL> Guest97661: why you installed 37-rc2? is not 37.2 aviable for maverick ?
<am-dxing> drexl: can you give me the link so i can compile it from sourcecode in arch linux?
<necreo> Anyone using notify-send? Can anyone help me with a question I got about it...
<bastidrazor> drexl: am-dxing so does Ubuntu.. Startup Disk Creator
<am-dxing> klevis: its amd64, not a netbook
<Jonii> Good news is, the volume bar is less buggy as of now. You can drag the volume bar, but still, even though you hit it, it might still just jump to max volume
<Guest97661> erUSUL, not that i know of... i am downloading from this page http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<drexl> am-dxing: mabey it's just your computer only boots fat16 partitions from usb
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: the startup disk creator source fails to compile
<oCean> necreo: better ask the real question and find out
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i'm not suggesting you switch to it, i just want to make sure the X in 11.04 will work for you
<zombie_> breaks stuff whaaaa
<Klevis> am-dxing: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aazert> no is okay
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: oh, you're compiling it? you're not using ubuntu?
<am-dxing> Klevis: i already have the alternative and server and desktop isos for 10.10 amd64
<Jonii> And I'm not sure where to look for help for all these problems, except, here. Like, pretty much everything related to getting multimedia play right seems to be somehow broken, buggy, not available, or working in a way you wouldn't want it to work
<am-dxing> bastridrazor: i am trying to install ubuntu and need to put it on my usb to boot (has no cd)
<kop> anyone care to take a crack at why google talk asks for the plugin over and over ?
<aazert> what i have to do ? drexl what is the correct syntax : AllowUsers root, user1 am i right ?
<erUSUL> Guest97661: try 36-maverick ? thing is a rc2 kernel is quite unstable
<am-dxing> bastridrazor: i am in archlinux now
<oCean> aazert: you are using webmin. Your system is not supported here
<aazert> i m using ubuntu
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, just wondering if I have a more recent wkhtmltopdf binary than what apt installs, should I just replace the /usr/bin file or is there a better approach? does replacing files apt installed mess anything up?
<aazert> now webmin
<Zeelot3k> I currently placed the new binary in /usr/local/bin
<Klevis> am-dxing: there http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download its one option *Burn your CD or create a USB drive* chose create a USB drive and follow instructions
<aazert> not webmin
<oCean> aazert: yes you are, you told us
<dddddddddddddd> hallo semua
<Guest97661> erUSUL, ok, i'll try 36-maverick... btw do you happen to know where I can find the sources for these kernel?
<GringoStar> What is the command to clean up broken packages with apt-get?
<erUSUL> Guest97661: mainline is --> kernel.org
<am-dxing> Klevis: under I will be using: Windows Mac Ubuntu; i have neither, i am using another linux
<erUSUL> !kernel > Guest97661
<ubottu> Guest97661, please see my private message
<kop> anyone care to take a crack at why google talk asks for the plugin over and over ?10.10 and firefox ...
<Klevis> am-dxing: iam sorry i dont know for another linux :/
<xangua> GringoStar: install -f
<am-dxing> Klevis: and that site requires javascript, so its not viewing properly (poor webadmin)
<Jonii> Oh, and, is it possible to install ubuntu to a netbook?
<Jonii> Without cd-drive?
<zombie_> Error while copying "xorg.conf".   There was an error copying the file into /etc/X11.
<am-dxing> Jonii: yes
<xangua> !usb | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GringoStar> xangua: Thank you, I still need to learn those command...
<xangua> i preffer multisystem to create linux usb
<Guest97661> erUSUL, source just in case I need to apply some patch from some forum post. Thanks for the help, I'll take a look at 36.
<javahorn> Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate    return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 936, in _simulate_helper    return depends, status,  -- i get this to install anything
<necreo> oCean: I did, noone answered
<Klevis> am-dxing: i create very easy with Windows 7
<Hedgehog456> what does it mean if i'm on the live cd and it refuses to connect to wireless because of "missing firmware"
<am-dxing> Klevis: guess there is no way to install ubuntu, i'll wait until there is a way to install it in other linuxs
<necreo> I'm having a problem with notify-bin: the following command will work but it totally ignore the time (-t) flag: notify-send -u critical -t 100 -- "Test" "OK"
<necreo> When I try it with another urgency (low/normal), nothing shows up
<am-dxing> Klevis: i don't have windows
<zombie_> this sucks...
<am-dxing> Klevis: and its a shame you have to have Windows to install Ubuntu on a USB
<ThinkT510> zombie_: you need to copy it with root authority
<xangua> am-dxing: then try external cd/dvd drive
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<zombie_> how?!??!?!
<am-dxing> xangua: buy more?
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: exactly that? you do not have the firmware installed? what wifi card is this?
<xangua> am-dxing: or ask a friend that has one
<ThinkT510> zombie_: hang on
<GringoStar> xangua: Did not woFATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<am-dxing> xangua: i am the only computer savy one
<GringoStar> dpkg: error processing nvidia-driver (--configure):
<GringoStar>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<GringoStar> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<GringoStar> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<FloodBot3> GringoStar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GringoStar> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Klevis> yes xangua say right :P
<Hedgehog456> if you click on the connection icon, it says "Device not ready (firmware missing)"?
<Klevis> its no problem to find one windows pc :P
<GringoStar> oh, Sorry will not happen again
<ThinkT510> zombie_: sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/copyto
<Hedgehog456> does this only happen on the live cd?
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: those instructions are for windows on your tinyurl URL
<zombie_> thanks I'll try that
<Hedgehog456> i have an integrated wireless card
<Hedgehog456> Dell Inspiron 1300
<oCean> necreo: Found something related (?) in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/533631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533631 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "notify-send unusable in app logic due the -t parameter the man and the help of notify-send -t parameter is invalid" [Low,Confirmed]
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: in a terminal
<Hedgehog456> ok thanks
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: yes i saw that after i pasted the link.
<Hedgehog456> what will that do?
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: show you what network chips you have
<ThinkT510> zombie_: not sure if i got that command right
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: it uses a debian based OS to install ubuntu, and it only recommends unetbootin, which has a bug preventing the installation of ubuntu
<Hedgehog456> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<zombie_> Okay I'm confused
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: go to System>Admin>hardware drivers
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: it does not. it states unetbootin can do most of the steps below FOR you. instead it gives you what you need to do.
<zombie_> How do I set the to?
<Drknzz> Im installing Kubuntu 10.10 right now, and as to pass away some time i decided to listen to some <html5> music online.... but nothing seems to play (using rekonq). Also, i have no sound in Amarok, but system alerts do produce sound. Is this to be expected?
<zombie_> I dunno what I'm doing
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: not there
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: are you offered to install something related to the wifi ?
<Hedgehog456> no
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: ok « sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer »
<am-dxing> maybe i'll git unetbootin; maybe the alpha has a bug fix
<Hedgehog456> working.
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: feel free to actually read the entire link before blowing it off. i'm done.
<ThinkT510> zombie_: where have you got the xorg.cong file now?
<Hedgehog456> cannot locate package
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: i wanted a click click click solution, but this might be one
<ThinkT510> xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: once it finished installing do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<GringoStar> xangua: Did not work, I got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/574148/
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: its just not the easiest solution, and that was why i chose to install ubuntu
<Hedgehog456> it cannot locate the package
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Hedgehog456> 10.10
<erUSUL> !who | Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: you're using slackware.. have you EVER had a click click solution?..
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: well then it has to find it
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: i am not using slackware
<erUSUL> !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter (1:013-2)): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.150.10.5-4 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: i am not using archlinux
<am-dxing> *am using
<Hedgehog456> if it's on the live cd, will it not work?
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: do you have multiverse enabled?
<bastidrazor> am-dxing: and?
<am-dxing> bastidrazor: pacman -Syu click click click solved
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: how do you do that?
<vane> alguien puede decirme como funciona este trasto?
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: Aplications>ubuntu software center|| Edit>Software sources
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: in the first tab
<zombie_> ThinkT510::  Does this look right sudo cp /home/zombie/Desktop/to/xorg.conf /etc/to/X11   the text file is on my desktop
<erUSUL> !es | vane
<ubottu> vane: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ThinkT510> zombie_: sudo cp /home/zombie/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11
<livingdaylight> hi, trying to copy from one computer to another using ssh... where in the sequence does the computer name come in?
<bastidrazor> livingdaylight: scp file file stuff file user@host:/path/to/new/location
<zombie_> kk
<Pumpkin-> scp /local/file username@remotehost:/remote/directory
<livingdaylight> bastidrazor, thx
<Hedgehog456> ok
<zombie_> I dunno it didn't do anything
<livingdaylight> bastidrazor, scp = sudo cp?
<Hedgehog456> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Hedgehog456> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mendip> Hi guys. I haven't been here for a while ....so Hello!  ... does anyone know how to convert a .docx file so I cen read it?
<bastidrazor> livingdaylight: no, secure copy and paste
<arbitrator> Well, this pretty much confirms my suspicions. Imminent hard drive failure.
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: that was the error returned.
<livingdaylight> would I need to sudo scp ...
<ThinkT510> open a file manager and look in /etc/X11 is xorg.conf there?
<Pumpkin-> livingdaylight: only if you don't have permissions normally to read the file you are copying
<zombie_> It told me to type my password then nothing??
<mendip> Hi Living daylight!
<bastidrazor> livingdaylight: scp is used for copying files/folders over an ssh connection.. cp is for copying files/folders ont he same box
<GringoStar> I can't remove a nvidia broken package with apt-get install -f can someone tell me how to do it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/574148/
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: do you have synaptic or anything else related to packages open?¿
<livingdaylight> bastidrazor, kewl, didn't know that... and host = ip number or name of computer?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: open a file manager and look in /etc/X11 is xorg.conf there?
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: no
<RichS> #quit
<Hedgehog456> i have firefox open, obviously
<bastidrazor> livingdaylight: you can use its IP or if you have the name of the computer in your /etc/hosts or if the other box is ubuntu you can use its hostname.local
<erUSUL> !aptlock | Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zombie_> lol yeah its there
<localh0st> hi, i'm looking for fast ubuntu repository server, cause on my current i download packages only with ~ 200 - 300 kb/s
<ThinkT510> zombie_: restart
<zombie_> okay..
<zombie_> brb
<guntbert> mendip: install openoffice.org (or libreoffice)
<rww> !repomirror | localh0st
<ubottu> localh0st: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<bastidrazor> localh0st: System > Administration > Software Sources > ...
<bastidrazor> yeah, nice to know there is a factoid
<rww> another factoid that needs changing because Ubuntu decided to drop that shortcut, I guess.
<bastidrazor> as of 10.04 it is still valid.
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: 0.o! well it is not worth the trouble. you are in a livecd anyway. all we are doing wont survive a reboot
<localh0st> bastidrazor: ubottu: it would be so easy, but software sources does not exist there..
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: just keep in mind that your wifi can be made to work once you install ubuntu
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL; so livecds can break the wireless
<bastidrazor> localh0st: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<localh0st> 10.10
<GringoStar> I can't remove a nvidia broken package with apt-get install -f can someone tell me how to do it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/574148/
<bastidrazor> localh0st: i am still on 10.04. i have no idea where it would be in 10.10. maybe rww has the answer up his sleeve.
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: so the live cd is breaking install?
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: no; livecd's can not legally carrie fimware needed to run wifi cards because broadcom is a ******* company
<rww> localh0st: open Software Center or Synaptic, it's on one of the menus in them.
<Bas_The_Real_One> any one on gdm sessions?
<Hedgehog456> thankds
<Hedgehog456> *thanks
<localh0st> rww: ok, thank you
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: so we ( open source users ) have to play this games
<Hedgehog456> goodbye windows :D
<madsj> hi; under gnome, I can choose the right sound device, but it's automatically set, so when I use openbox, the sound doesn't work
<madsj> how can I change this?
<geoffmcc> GringoStar: maybe sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package name>
<localh0st> first i must wait until system end updating
<Hedgehog456> thanks erUSUL
<kerrick> Can someone run "which python2" on their system and tell me what it returns?
<josh_k> anyone else having problems w/security.ubuntu.com today?
<josh_k> apt hangin, etc?
<bastidrazor> kerrick: /usr/bin/
<erUSUL> /usr/bin/python2
<kerrick> bastidrazor, erUSUL, thank you very much.
<GringoStar> geoffmcc: Thank you will try
<xorxorxor> returns nothign
<bastidrazor> kerrick: you're welcome
<geoffmcc> josh_k: froze my browser for a min but then it loaded
<pinchi> Hello Everyone!
<pinchi> I need some help!
<Bas_The_Real_One> I'm stuck with a une-e17 session...
<ThinkT510> !helpme | pinchi
<ubottu> pinchi: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pinchi> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<erUSUL> !ask | pinchi
<ubottu> pinchi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madsj> I'd be really pleased if someone knows about the sound; I don't really like gnome
<pinchi> I signed in into an online languange site called Babbel. (www.babbel.com). I have a problem with the audio tracks - some days ago I could hear them, but now I cannot hear them anymore. Otherwise my player plays and my youtube works.. But it is strange. Could someone help me?
<edwardteach> !details | madsj
<ubottu> madsj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<schibidumm> channel
<madsj> edwardteach: hi; under gnome, I can choose the right sound device, but it's  automatically set, so when I use openbox, the sound doesn't work
<Hedgy|Desktop> erUSUL: what will unmounting the partiotions do during installation?
<madsj> but posts seem to be lost in here due to the high activity
<Zeelot3k> anyone know the answer to my question? =( I thought it was pretty simple
<madsj> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, but don't think it matters in this connection
<zombie_> I'm and facebook still doesn't work and my screen went to 800 x 600
<zombie_> I'm back*
<Wassasin> I have a problem with sound using Generic Wine App / Linux Native TS3: stuttering / choppy input sound from my mic; Sound from PulseAudio / Gnome-sound-recorder is fine; Ubuntu 10.10 amd64; ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: if i'm installing, what will happen if i unmount the partitions?
<GringoStar> geoffmcc: How can I know the exact name of the package?
<zombie_> Think:: you still here?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: sorry, i just realized that you're running an updated X, that was meant to be done on the default 10.10 X
<mtx_init> In ubuntu, is the spell check mainly done by aspell?
<zombie_> You think I messed something up?
<Hedgehog456> if i'm installing, what will happen if i unmount the partitions?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: you can delete the xorg.conf and it will return back to normal
<zombie_> Doesn't seem like anything messed up
<zombie_> just got bigger
<zombie_> lol
<ThinkT510> zombie_: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ThinkT510> zombie_ then another restart
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: what partitions?
<zombie_> brb
<Hedgehog456> the windows ones i had before
<Hedgehog456> is it safe to format them?
<pinchi> !help I signed in into an online languange site called Babbel. (www.babbel.com). I have a problem with the audio tracks - some days ago I could hear them, but now I cannot hear them anymore. Otherwise my player plays and my youtube works.. But it is strange. Could someone help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jonii> Somewhy time is shown in format 14.32, when it should be 14:32
<Jonii> How to fix this?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: you checked the volume?
<pinchi> ThinkT510, yes I did
<pinchi> everything plays, except this site - Babbel
<zombie_> Think:: Restart is now broken for some reason
<ThinkT510> zombie_: welcome back, sorry about all that
<zombie_> I had to pull the power cord
<monkeyD> hey guys, can anyone tell me how linux find my hardware and know which driver it has to install ?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: do you have anything important on ubuntu?
<Netrider> #ubuntu-es
<zombie_> Just that updated X and a butch of software
<zombie_> bunch
<Netrider> #ubuntu -es
<johntramp> hi i am using awesome windowm manager but have stupid sound effects for eg when i open a tab in chromium. how can i get rid of these?
<erUSUL> monkeyD: most buses PCI usb can be queried to know which hardware is conected to them. the kernel has pciid and usbids' to know what module to load
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i'd recommend that you reinstall ubuntu 10.10 and see if you can get a fix for the Xorg crashes
<madsj> Netrider: what are you trying to do? maybe you want /join before #ubuntu-es
<monkeyD> erUSUL: do you know an artical that discribes that in detail ?
<zombie_> What website do I get the new X off of as a deb package?
<Jonii> Oh, the localization is just weird
<Netrider> ups thnks
<erUSUL> monkeyD: no; sorry
<Hedgehog456> is it safe to just use ubuntu as a primary os?
<Hedgehog456> i mean, like, safe to delete windows
<linuxrocks> Hi, how do I find the UUID of a samba device?
<pinchi> ThinkT510 - i am still waiting for your answer
<pinchi> :)
<CyberGabber> monkeyD: Best option is to download and burn a 'Ubuntu Live-CD', from which you can boot and try ubuntu without really installing it.
<ThinkT510> zombie_: there has to be a reason why X is crashing on 10.10, if you can find out why maybe it can be fixed (seems like we are swapping one problem for another)
<erUSUL> monkeyD: 2 seconds google search turns up this http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/driver-model/binding.txt
<aleph_> hi
<zombie_> haha Yeah but thats life aint it?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: sorry, i've never been good with sound
<CyberGabber> monkeyD: It will give you a good indication of your hardware is supported
<ThinkT510> !pulse | pinchi
<ubottu> pinchi: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<pinchi> ThinkT510 thanks anway
<zombie_> I'll try and re do this I'll be back in a hour
<pinchi> the thing is that it worked three days ago
<linuxrocks> Hi, I can't write to a mounted samba device (permission denied) but I can see permissions are ok. Any idea?
<pinchi> and now it just does not detect the audio tracks
<ThinkT510> pinchi: i thought ubottu may have a troubleshooting link for pulseaudio
<MarkB> I'm experiencing problems with Compiz on my Xubuntu 10.10 system, could someone help me?
<erUSUL> !anyone | MarkB
<ubottu> MarkB: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ThinkT510> pinchi: maybe this may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#Known Issues
<pinchi> Thank you!
<g00se> I've got maverick trying to mount ntfs partitions in live mode. Is there a boot option i can give it to tell it not to?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: of course i'm assuming you're using pulse rather than alsa
<MarkB> Because I wanted to make sure someone was listenting, is rather long.  But, okay I will state my question.
<linuxrocks> Why can't I write to a mounted device if owner is me and permissions are u=rwx?
<pinchi> I have alsa
<pinchi> the thing is i think i must have changed some settings or something
<pinchi> because It worked, the sound worked and than.. suddenly.. not anymore
<ThinkT510> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<logihk> Would it be possible to load the kernel and entire userland and some of the more commonly used applications to a RAM disk at boot?
 * Netw0rkBug throw keyboard at floodbot3
<ThinkT510> pinchi: ahh, there we are, a troubleshooting link
<pinchi> :)
<psusi> logihk: you can load everything to ram when booting the livecd by passing the toram parameter
<MarkB> I am running Xubuntu 10.10 and I installed compiz-core with the plugins, the settings manager and whatnot.  I have Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS, Compiz Check said I was blacklisted and Compiz may not work, but I continued to see if it would.  It obviously does not work, but now my Window Headers do not appear unless I run Compiz I un-installled it and they do not appear on my Windows.  So I had to re-install it to get them working, how can I get
<MarkB> them back without using Compiz?
<logihk> psusi: I mean when booting the actual installed system.
<richardcavell> Hi everyone.  I'm running 10.10 inside VirtualBox.  After the latest round of updates, my Ubuntu will no longer go fullscreen.
<MarkB> Anyone have a clue what to do?  I'd rather not re-install my system..
<pinchi> ubottu:
<pinchi> there is a problem with the sound only with this page: www.babbel.com
<pinchi> everything else works and plays
<MarkB> Guess not...oh well I'll just re-install my OS then.
<ThinkT510> MarkB: wait
<g00se> I've got maverick trying to mount ntfs partitions in live mode. Is there a boot option i can give it to tell it not to?
<erUSUL> MarkB: you have to tell xfce to use the original window manager of xfce--> xfwm4
<erUSUL> MarkB: run « xfwm4 --replace » ?
<ThinkT510> MarkB: ahh, someone beat me to it
<MarkB> So I can now safely un-install Compiz?
<MarkB> And my Window Headers will still be there.
<edwardteach> MarkB, i have the same card works fine !
<MarkB> You do?  512 MB PCI?
<gazap-on> hello, ubuntu won't load cd/dvds after loading other, when i eject the first one it still says is inside, this doesn't happen if i click eject. any help?
<cannonball> I have my machine loaded with all the necessary utils to display UTF-8.  If I wanted to type something, say é (is written as <E8>), how would I _type_ it (I pasted the previous letter in).  My locale is en_US.
<anao> hello@all can anyone tell  me the file of cryptsetup which echo "enter passphrase to unlock disk" at boot?
<MarkB> erUSUL:  Can I remove Compiz from my Computer and restart it, and my Window Headers will still be there?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: it appears that Babbel uses flash
<Artemis3> anyone here with the Asus P8P67 LE?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: perhaps it's a flash issue (though you can play youtube vids fine)
<pinchi> yesy..
<pinchi> perhaps
<pinchi> could be..
<pinchi> an option
<erUSUL> MarkB: did you do the « xfwm4 --replace » ?
<MarkB> erUSUL:  Yes sir.
<erUSUL> MarkB: i really dunno for sure never used xfce. maybe in #xubuntu you can confirm
<erUSUL> MarkB: in gnome that would work
<pinchi> ThinkT510 - should I re-install flash again?
<gluxon> Hello?
<gazap-on> any help with my problem, please
<gluxon> My laptop on Ubuntu 11.04 seems to have problems connecting to Wi-Fi hotspots.
<ThinkT510> pinchi: you could try, on't know if it will work (cos you got sound on youtube vids right?)
<pinchi> yes
<pinchi> I really cannot understand this issue - like really.
<gluxon> gazap-on: Perhaps I might be able to help, could you repeat your question?
<MarkB> Okay, thank you erUSUL I guess I will check with Xubuntu chat.
<javahorn> hi
<erUSUL> MarkB: no problem
<pinchi> ThinkT510 It is weird
<javahorn> while calling skype , at other end , it echoes a lot, how to curb that.
<pinchi> ThinkT510 I tried to check my sound preferences and so on.. but.. nothing mathes
<pinchi> matches
<pinchi> that could cause a possible problem
<ChogyDan> javahorn: use head phones?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: just checked quickly but it appears there is no mute option in the flash menu (right click settings)
<javahorn> ChogyDan:  that is not an option
<javahorn> ChogyDan:  any other good suggestion, is it normal and common?
<gazap-on> when i put a cd/dvd into my cd/dvd drive, it loads well, but when i eject the cd with the eject button and put another, it won't load because the cd drive on ubuntu says that the first cs is still on the drive
<pinchi> ThinkT510 I am kind-of LEFT to those stuff - can you tell from the beginning? :)
<Wassasin> Problem: choppy / stuttering / delayed sound with native AMD64 TeamSpeak 3 client (and using Wine) @ Ubuntu 10.10; using PulseAudio; gnome-sound-recorder works fine
<ChogyDan> javahorn: yeah, if it is reverb, then yeah.  It is just sound playing out of the speakers and then playing back into the mic
<ThinkT510> pinchi: wish i could help more but i'm out of ideas
<gazap-on> if i do this with the eject click it works, so i think is not a problem of the drive, but a configuration problem
<drc> gazap-on: you mean the "eject button" on the DVD/CD player itself?
<pinchi> ThinkT510 I even wrote to the web page crew and they couldn't help me..
<javahorn> ChogyDan:  so how to overcome?
<gazap-on> yes
<pinchi> It is shitty. Would love to study Portuguese
<pinchi> ThinkT510 But thank you again - !
<ChogyDan> javahorn: why are headphones not an option?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: np, glad to try
<drexl> gazap-on: I had that problem, and removing it from the fstab fixed it, now pcmanfm just finds it
<javahorn> as i donot have it right now and that limits freedom!
<drc> gazap-on: does it happen if you use the "safe eject" option via the menu(s)
<gazap-on> no
<gazap-on> it doesn't
<ChogyDan> javahorn: well, maybe you could set up walls with books or something to block the speakers from playing into the mic
<flintelea> gnome questios
<javahorn> ChogyDan: microphone mute does not allow to hear at other end
<drc> gazap-on: Don't know why it happens (I suspect that the hardware is just NOT updating the software), but the same thing happens on my system, so I have learned NOT to use the eject button unless I HAVE to.
<guntbert> lastlog localhost
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know why in 10.10 I am only allowed to select one minute or less for dimming the display in power management?
<gazap-on> drc: are you on ubuntu 10.10?
<ThinkT510> pinchi: this seems to be an older link but hope it helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<drc> gazap-on: yes...er...Xubuntu 10.10, but it happened when I was using GNOME too
<MarkB> Update:  I restarted and my Window Headers still only appear if I type  xfwm4 --replace, or the other one.
<gazap-on> ohh, if you fix it someday let me now ok
<Xeon06> Good day everyone. Could someone ask a bot to give me some links about starting jobs at system startup?
<drc> gazap-on: I suspect that the dvd/c, the way it is using the menusds  is not UNmounted by pushing the eject button
<ThinkT510> !startup | Xeon06
<ubottu> Xeon06: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<aeon-ltd> !upstart | Xeon06
<ubottu> Xeon06: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gazap-on> i think maybe is because is not the drive i used to install ubuntu, i remove that one and connect this
<guntbert> localh0st: are you still looking for "software sources" ?
<Xeon06> Cheers
<Xeon06> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gazap-on> but still is strange, its a LG drive
<drc> gazap-on: well, that was weird...keyboard seemed to jump around on me...do you understand what I was trying to say?
<MarkB> Anyone here know what to do..?  Xubuntu channel is no help.
<gazap-on> yes
<MarkB> Re-installation it is then. :L
<drexl> MarkB: ask away, I have no idea..
<drc> gazap-on: It was never enough of a problem for me to worry about finding an answer or even if it was a "problem" or just normal behavior
<ThinkT510> MarkB: so after you run "xfwm4 --replace" the titles come back, but after you restart they dissapear again?
<MarkB> ThinkT510:  Yes sir.
<gazap-on> yes i understand but i'm using ubuntu on my family's computer so i don't want they start saying "windows" is better" lalalala
<ThinkT510> MarkB: did you have a compiz trigger at startup (cant thik of the proper name)
<drc> gazap-on: tell them it's "security feature" :)
<MarkB> To start when I start my computer?  No sir, I don't want Compiz on my Computer.
<gazap-on> ohh nice!
<ThinkT510> MarkB: i know, i'm just making sure it's still not there
<MarkB> Well I still have it installed, because it's the only way to get my Window Headers.
<ThinkT510> MarkB: can you open the xfce settings manager and go to session and startup?
<gazap-on> i'm using "sudo eject" on terminal and it won't eject eihter
<ThinkT510> MarkB: under the application autostart tab can you see compiz in the list?
<Raydiation> is there a cmd which shows the relative path from your home folder?
<[poisonborz]> does anyone know how to save in vi editor?? I press esc and type w as is told by every tutorial, but that opens the "where is" function....
<Wassasin> Problem (progress!): choppy / stuttering / delayed mic sound with native AMD64 TeamSpeak 3 client (and using Wine) @ Ubuntu 10.10; using PulseAudio; gnome-sound-recorder works fine; recording from monitor (with TeamSpeak 3) works fine too!
<Wassasin> Monitor = output loopback
<Pumpkin-> [poisonborz]: <esc> : w
<Pumpkin-> (then enter)
<MarkB> ThinkT510: No sir, I cannot see it under there.
<Fr4gg0r> nabend
<[poisonborz]> pumpkin: when I press : it says unknown program and gets back to editing mode
<ThinkT510> MarkB: ok, we'll make a new entry (don't worry, not for compiz)
<ThinkT510> MarkB: press add
<emanuele> Hi, I'm trying to install a canon mf5750 printer, I can't find the drivers, someone could help me?
<MarkB> Okay, now what.
<ThinkT510> MarkB: give it the name XFWM, put window manager in the description and under command type xfwm4 --replace
<jrib> !print | emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ThinkT510> MarkB: when you press ok it should be added to the list
<ThinkT510> MarkB: then you can try restarting and see if you can get your titlebars back
<MarkB> Thank you, ThinkT.  I shall try now.
<NewToUbuntu> hello, how can i determine my wireless card?
<javahorn> ChogyDan: any further thought ?
<NewToUbuntu> anyone could help me? i am rlly new at linux
<ChogyDan> javahorn: heh, sorry mate.  I think you are going to have to get creative with your setup
<anurup> need help with iw
<javahorn> ChogyDan:  wanted to know , this is common drawback?
<Roasted> I know there's several video editors out there, but which one out there resembles Microsoft's Movie Maker the best? I want to do a quick video, so if I can find an ultra basic video program that resembles Movie Maker so I can get it done quick would be helpful.
<Bas_The_Real_One> hey guys... I'm on Ubunutu maverick embedded and I have a 'Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".'
<anurup> IW
<anurup> anyone?
<ThinkT510> anurup: iw?
<xangua> Roasted: pitivi comes by default in ubuntu
<ChogyDan> javahorn: any time you have the speakers too close to the mic, which is common on laptops.  You will just have to either turn down the sound or try to block the sound from your mic
<zombie_> Think:: Are you still here?
<anurup> yea its similar to iwconfig
<anurup> but with iw
<anurup> you can create virtual interfaces
<ThinkT510> zombie_: welcome back
<zombie_> Facebook is working
<Roasted> ThinkT510, I know, but there's also like 12 video editors. I want to know which resembles movie maker the best.
<zombie_> but software like zsnes, wine and a few others crash
<ThinkT510> !yay | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Glad you made it! :-)
<zombie_> So maybe it was the new X that made the site hang?
<ThinkT510> Roasted: i don't do much video editing, but i like openshot the best
<Nijabo> Trying to install the   sudo apt-get install gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb    and I get an error message: N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension    Should I worry?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: seems like it, though still don't know how or why
<raido> NewToUbuntu: does it show up if you type ifconfig in a terminal?
<Wassasin> Problem with pulseaudio / Teamspeak 3: mic stream is foobar. Teamspeak "hears" this: http://neko.quezacotl.nl/problems/thisisatest.ogg (Me saying "this is a test"); gnome-sound-recorder works fine; Teamspeak works with other PulseAudio devices (like Monitor); padenvchooser debug info: http://neko.quezacotl.nl/problems/teamspeak3.png
<zombie_> Hotmail works... haha
<ChogyDan> Nijabo: maybe there is a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d names apt-build
<sardonyx> has anyone here messed with fakeraid or software raid before?  Can it be setup and retain existing data on the drives if you're creating a mirror?
<zombie_> Yahoo mail works again
<zombie_> all 3 now work again... lol didn't take long to do that.. How long was I gone Think?
<NewToUbuntu> no one? i need to know my wireless board model. come on, thats a simple question, and i dont know the terminal commands yet
<ThinkT510> zombie_: but wine and zsnes crashes?
<MacGyverNL> sardonyx: 1: Don't use fakeraid. If true HW raid is not an option, use software raid (mdadm and friends). As for your question, please explain what you mean with "creating a mirror".
<raido> sardonyx: you can do a raid mirror and retain the data on drive 0. There are good tutorials on line to do so, I remember reading one in the book Knoppix Hacks
<zombie_> yup
<zombie_> I might have to just not use those anymore
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i think it was just half an hour
<MacGyverNL> sardonyx: Also relevant, which drives do you want to retain data on, which drives do you want to mirror?
<zombie_> I have a CFW ps3 with SNES9 and FBAN so I could do without the zsnes
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: I'm fast ehh.. lol
<sardonyx> MacGyverNL, yeah i'm looking at software raid because it seems the motherboard I have has fakeraid ie Intel storage matrix ESB2....i have two drives, one has existing data, the other one is blank, i'd like to setup a raid 1 mirror between them and retain all the data on the original drive
<ThinkT510> zombie_: time flys when you're having fun :)
<raido> sardonyx: yeah, totally doable
<zombie_> lol
<drag0nz> hey guys, ive just installed ubuntu server on vmware, i can ping local ips but i get "connect: Network is unreachable" when i try to ping google.com.. anyone know what the problem can be?
<sardonyx> raido, can you point me at a good tutorial?
<MacGyverNL> Yes, that's the default when creating a raid-1 array, iirc.
<drag0nz> i can nslookup google.com fine as well
<ThinkT510> zombie_: what do you use in wine (might be overkill but you could try virtualbox and a windows vm as an alternative)
<sardonyx> raido, i'm currently looking at this https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup however it doesnt say if data is already there it can be retained
<Pumpkin-> drag0nz: sounds like no/bad default gateway
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: Do you think maybe the updates for ubuntu 10.10 could be messing with me?
<MacGyverNL> http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php?title=Software_RAID_mirror <-- This might do, though may need adaptation to ubuntu.
<drag0nz> Pumpkin-, its set correctly. ill triple check it again now
<zombie_> I've tried VBox and it doesn't boot or work for that matter
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know why in 10.10 I am only allowed to select one minute or less for dimming the display in power management?
<zombie_> I just wanted windows emulator for Mame Plus Plus or 32 but screw it I hacked my ps3 it play mame roms now
<zombie_> plays*
<ThinkT510> zombie_: not sure what you mean by the updates messing with you?
<raido> sardonyx: see hack 77 here http://tinyurl.com/5tbkr2m
<MacGyverNL> sardonyx: But, as per usual when doing this kind of thing, I wouldn't attempt it if I didn't have a backup of my data.
<zombie_> Well.. I've read in forums that the Ubuntu updates messed up there OS in ways of making it "unstable'
<sardonyx> raido, MacGyverNL  thanks guys for the help
<sardonyx> MacGyverNL, oh yeah, I p2v'd the box just in case....
<raido> sardonyx: np
<zombie_> and software crashing to the log in screen =Unstable right?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: sounds rather vague
<Jasonn> zombie_: if you really believe this then dont update ;)
<MacGyverNL> Yw.
<anurup> i need help with IW
<zombie_> I'm going to test my theory and I'm updating only and seeing if it does mess things up
<Roasted> I have a video I'd like to crop. I want everything outside of a selected range to be cropped off and unseen. Is there any way to do this, particularly in openshot?
<brontoeee> what tool to timecode exact playout to dvcam?
<xelister> how easy may it be to have ubuntu auto login into given user (start X session) without asking for password? some real user.
<ThinkT510> zombie_: updates have always been rock solid for me, not sure what happened when you manually installed the new X last time but it must have messed something up
<anurup> anyone uses mac80211
<zombie_> I think thats probably what happened
<zombie_> ThinkT510:: If I get a new pc what dual core pc is the best for linux ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> I'd stick with 32-bit...
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i've always been a laptop guy myself, thinkpads have always worked great with ubuntu
 * YankDownUnder loves Lenovo's
<em> when i went to install inkscape it says there are untrusted packages. why would there be untrusted packages?
<em> python-reportlab python-uniconvertor python-lxml python-renderpm  libwmf-bin python-reportlab-accel
 * mongy had dells and always just 'worked'
<zombie_> thinkspads hmm, I'm more into desktops, hmmp
<em> it says those are all untrusted packages
<YankDownUnder> "Untrusted" doesn't necessarily mean bad.
<raido> YankDownUnder: Mee too Ive had 4 over the years. Theyre the best
<em> YankDownUnder: what does it mean then?
<mongy> em, is this in ubuntu software centre?
<em> it's aptitude
<mongy> em, ok, and not apt-get ?
<em> No I use aptitude.
<ThinkT510> mongy: this is the ubuntu support channel
<em> Because it is better.
<apollo> does anyone know of a way to turn .mp3 to text in Ubuntu?
<mongy> emanuele, tried apt-get?
<mongy> oops
<mongy> ThinkT510, and I am giving support.. you point ?
<ThinkT510> mongy: sorry, misread what you said
<Roasted> What video editor in Linux allows me to crop video?
<Jasonn> apollo: you mean change the file extension, or also convert?
<em> aptitude is a valid way to install software on Ubuntu systems.
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, pitivi and cinelerra
<apollo> convert
<em> If untrusted does not mean bad then what does it mean?
<keke> lan amına koduklarım bise anlamıyosunuz deilmi
<troyounces> anyone have any experience swapping drives in ubuntu?  I want to swap my sata drive with a smaller ssd
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, really? I cant seem to find out where to do it in pitivi. Do you know how by chance?
<mongy> em, I just haeard a lot of people saying problems with untrusted sources while using USC, and going into software sources, authentication and 'restore defaults' fixed it.   thats all
<troyounces> i want to clone my drive onto the new drive
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, nah - I prefer cinelerra mate.
<keke> how can i install Xmms2 to ubuntu10
<YankDownUnder> troyounces, dd is yer friend
<Jasonn> apollo: since a .txt is not a music format, all you have to do is right click then rename Change the last letters from mp3 to txt
<troyounces> YankDownUnder: can I copy over the contents from a 250G drive to a 120G and just plug in the ssd?
<mongy> keke, same as any other app... but good luck finding a decent gui for it
<rww> em: step 1 whe this happens is sudo aptitude update, since that issue is sometimes caused by incomplete package list updates. If that doesn't help, compare apt-key list to the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and see if you're missing keys for some repositories.
<rww> em: ("sudo apt-key list" being a command)
<apollo> im looking to turn an .mp3 dictation into a text transcript...
<YankDownUnder> troyounces, If you want to do it the better way, resize the 250gb's partition, then do the dd to the new drive.
<raido> troyounces: I have had good experience with Clonezilla too.
<keke> ty mongy but im new at ubuntu i download the tar.bz2 file and extract the folder
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, that gizmo isnt in software center?
<keke> but i cant find install.sh
<mongy> keke, stick to the repo's
<troyounces> YankDownUnder: how do i resize a partition?
<mongy> keke, apt-get install xmm2
<keke> without sudo ?
<Jasonn> !mp3 | apollo
<ubottu> apollo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<troyounces> YankDownUnder: also can I do this with a live system, or do I have to boot up with a live cd?
<mongy> keke, well , I assumed :[
<rww> em: "apt-cache policy packagenamehere" on the untrusted packages may also help, since it'll show you which repository it's pulling from. but yeah, I'd check sudo aptitude update first.
<mongy> keke, no, WITH sudo
<Jasonn> apollo: im not sure how to get transcript
<mongy> keke, you can never use without sudo because you are not root, if you are, bad bad you
<apollo> Ok, THX.
<demoss> hi all
<Guybrush88> hi demoss
<thedangler> how do I view all workspaces at once?
<keke> do u know any good tutorials for teaching ubuntu from basic to upper levels
<demoss> emm
<demoss> i starting from ubuntu noob tutorials
<xangua> !manual | keke
<ubottu> keke: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mod> Hi all, whats the difference between Latest and LTS in terms of updates and fixes?
<matt-vaio> ever since I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10, whenever I would shut my laptop lid or suspend my computer, it would shut down. not really convenient for sckool and stuff. Is there a way to fix this?
<troyounces> can I clone a drive using dd while booted into the system?  or do i have to do it using a live cd?
<keke> ok ty lets look there
<demoss> them install debian and starting collect information how i can UP web servers
<demoss> them learn KVM
<demoss> i use google )
<mod> Does LTS mean you will be able to get paid support in the long term?
<ThinkT510> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<xangua> mod: you can pay home or office support to canonical
<rww> mod: LTS is supported for three years on desktop and five on server. Non-LTS is eighteen months for both. LTS also gets point releases with update rollups, so you don't have to download all the updates on new installs.
<matt-vaio> hello :)
<matt-vaio> school*
<mod> rww, ah ok so eventually LTS and Lates come back into sync
<mod> ?
<mod> Latest
<rshakin> hey i am having some intermittent problems with my wifi it seems like the signal strength on my laptop running xubuntu 10.10 is very flaky at best... same laptop on windows seems fine
<mod> its just that Latest gets updates piecemeal and LTS gets it in larger chunks?
<rshakin> any bright ideas ?
<rww> mod: No, they both get updates piecemeal. LTS also has the option of point release chunks. They contain the same updates.
<matt-vaio> rshakin, same here bro
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jrib> mod: no, all ubuntu releases only get security updates mostly (see !srue)
<matt-vaio> :(
<rww> also applies to both.
<ThinkT510> rshakin: are you running off the mains?
<mod> rww, got it, thanks
<jrib> mod: ugh, I meant !sru
<mod> well that would explain why my printing issue hasn't been fixed (problem with gimp and libcairo)
<matt-vaio> ever since I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10, whenever I would shut my laptop lid or suspend my computer, it would shut down. not really convenient for sckool and stuff. Is there a way to fix this?
<mod> matt-vaio, look at power management
<ThinkT510> rshakin: if you're running off your laptop's battery then you may want to check the power settings
<matt-vaio> I think I tried that already...
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, how do you even import clips in cinelerra...
<matt-vaio> mod, it is set to suspend. the problem is, the pc goes to suspend as usual, but when it wakes up it restarts back to the bios.
<rshakin> ThinkT510: thank you i will check it out...
<Senix> how do i get a colored terminal?
<aazert> hello
<aazert> there
<mod> matt-vaio, and its not hibernating?
<keke> whats the difference between ext2 ext3 ext4 ?
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, cinlerra just crashed on me. not sure Im interested in this anymore.
<jrib> Senix: you want to color your bash prompt?  The terminal itself supports color by default
<ThinkT510> rshakin: you can try plugging into the mains to see if the wireless improves, if it does then the power settings are affecting your signal (to extend our battery life)
<mod> keke backwards compatible EXT filesystem revisions, higher # has more options.  Mostimportantly 3 and 4 have journaling
<Roasted> Does anybody know of a video editor in Linux, besides Cinelerra, that can crop video?
<matt-vaio> mod, it suspends on sleep, and the acts as a hibernate when wakeup
<aazert> is there any page where i can find default chown for ubuntu lucid ?
<matt-vaio> Roasted, gimp.
<matt-vaio> owait, video editor.
<Roasted> matt-vaio, VIDEO.
<Senix> jrib; i want to color my bash prompt yes, but with different Colors like lets say blue for my directory and what not.
<matt-vaio> ...nvm
<matt-vaio> lol
<Roasted> ;)
<Acs> hello
<mod> keke, 3 and 4 naturally have more inodes :)
<Acs> anyone know where I can get xmllint? I am tried using apt-get but it doesn't seem to be there
<mod> er larger inodes
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, File => Load Files...
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, Oh yeah hey, AVIDemux does cropping also...
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, yeah, but file wasnt giving me any options. I clicked it about, oh, 8,000 times and it finally showed up with a menu, but then it crashed. Not interested in this program - I'll find something else that works. :P
<aeon-ltd> Acs: does it have a ppa?
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, yeah, I just read that avidemux does it. testing it now. :)
<Acs> ppa? I don't know I just know my friend has it and I can't install it
<aazert> hello
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, nevermind. It's failing to open my .ogv video.
<aeon-ltd> Acs: how did they get it?
<aazert> what is the default chown for ssh ?
<desg> how do i make my partition bigger on ubuntu?
<jrib> Senix: you ca google "bash color prompt" and youll get many results on how to customize your PS1 variable.  As to where you should actually set that up in ubuntu, use ~/.bashrc
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, There's also "Openshot Video Editor" => I use it mainly to time-line and compile my ending movie.
<matt-vaio> mod, any ideas?
<matt-vaio> I hate spamming.
<aeon-ltd> desg: with gparted, use a live cd
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, I have openshot, but I couldnt see an option to crop video in it.
<Acs> aeon-ltd don't know I thought it was in a repository or something
<ThinkT510> !gparted | desg
<ubottu> desg: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<desg> ik what gparted is
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, in fact openshot looked to have the best interface, by far, of any others I used. I was hoping to use that entirely
<jrib> aazert: why are you asking that?
<Starminn> aeon-ltd Acs: Apparently it is included in libxml2 http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_xmllint.htm
<Acs> I found this page
<Acs> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/xmllint.1.html
<desg> didnt think i could do it tho
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, You have to do it through the properties of the vid clip in Openshot
<mod> matt-vaio, not really sorry, i'd have to tool around with your laptop to really figure it out, sorry... hopefully you'll find someone smarter :)
<Scorpion_on> #ubuntu-ru
<ThinkT510> desg: use it from a live cd to resize your partition
<matt-vaio> desg, gparted is the best thing that ever happened to me. it is a really easy partition editor:).
<Acs> it's a man page but I don't have xmllint
<aazert> i got connection refused during a ssh access jrib
<desg> darn it
<keke> and is there a rate of creating swap file .for ex if i have 40gb hdd min swap area is 1gb ,and if i have 100gb swap area is bigger? does it have an effect on system speed
<matt-vaio> ah, ok mod thanks anyways:)
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, the video properties?
<desg> live cd can i substitute it for a flash drive?
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, as in right click - file properties?
<aeon-ltd> Acs: if its included in libxml2 like Starminn said then you have it already
<matt-vaio> desg, easy bet on that is to use unetbootin
<tw> I've got an OSX formatted harddrive that only shows one partition in linux of type GPT (sde1).  How do I mount that partition?  I tried -t hfsplus and it said bad superblock.
<aazert> i  checked the port : the port is open, the server is up but can't ssh jrib
<ThinkT510> desg: yes, as long as the partition you're resizing isn't mounted
<matt-vaio> or if you have windows, unetbootin or linux USB installer
<jrib> aazert: it's unlikely that has anything to do with chown.  Can you « ssh localhost » on the server locally?
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, Yeah
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, that gives me nothing.
<aazert> my server is not host localy
<aazert> it is an remote server
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, you DO have the latest version, ya?
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, I'm on 10.10. whatever is in the repos.
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, Get the ppa from the openshotvideo.com home
<aazert> it is an remote server jrib
<Drknzz> Hmmm... isnt Rekonq supposed to support HTML5 video?
<Drknzz> Why no video plays on YT HTML5 Beta?
<jrib> aazert: how do you have access to it or have you locked yourself out somehow?
<desg> ThinkT510: looks like all my partition are mounted useing df -h
<aazert> yes i think i done something and since i can't able to access on my server jrib
<Jonii> How do I change the picture that it shows when computer is starting up(BIOS-related?) and the picture on the background when I'm first trying to log in?
<ThinkT510> desg: when you boot from the liveusb then you can resize the partition (it's mounted now because your on it, that why you need to boot from a usb stick/ other linux install)
<jrib> aazert: what did you do?
<queso> If I'm going to modify a script in /etc/cron.daily/  is it save to remove the executable flag and rename it to scriptname.backup ?  Or should I move it out of the cron directory?
<jeanne_> There's a french ?
<desg> ahhhhhhh i got you
<aazert> i don't know
<sardonyx> raido, MacGyverNL  i'm trying to create the mirror, but i'm receiving "# mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sda
<sardonyx> mdadm: ADD_NEW_DISK for /dev/sdb failed: Device or resource busy" do i need to do this from a live disk?
<Drknzz> Jonii: As for the login picture, that is changeable on system settings
<Drknzz> But for the boot picture, youll have to be more specific
<Bas_The_Real_One> questionne... I've got e17 running on ubuntu embedded... when I do a svn-session I get gnome in the vnc-session
<Bas_The_Real_One> how can I change this
<aazert> i don't know jrib
<MacGyverNL> sardonyx: As it states in the tutorial I gave you, the device you're attempting to mirror must be unmounted.
<MacGyverNL> So depending on what exactly you need to mirror, you need to do it from runlevel 1 or from a liveCD.
<aazert> i reboot my server from livecd is it possible to do something with that ?
<MacGyverNL> I think so, however, I've never attempted that.
<sardonyx> MacGyverNL,  it is the system disk...if i do it from a live cd, those changes will still be written to the system disk?
<MacGyverNL> Might need to "install" the mdadm tools into the runnin liveCD instance if they're not already available.
<MacGyverNL> But other than that, everything should go smoothly.
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, got the PPA. still no other options in file properties.
<MacGyverNL> But...
<MacGyverNL> If it's the system disk, are you sure GRUB will be able to load from it?
<aazert> i reboot my server from livecd is it possible to do something with that ? jrib
<drexl> my computer works fine what should I do?
<MacGyverNL> I haven't looked into that for a great while.
<xrdodrx> I accidentaly just erased a file called ".xsession" in my home folder. what should i do?
<sardonyx> MacGyverNL, no...lol i'll try doing some searches and see what i can find
<MacGyverNL> But I believe there are some conditions to booting from a RAID-1.
<jrib> aahow can you reboot your remote server with live cd but not try « ssh localhost » on it?
<Jonii> Drknzz, I have gone through every system setting thing that's even remotely related to login or visuals or pictures or something like that, and didn't find anything even remotely related to how to change login background
<Drknzz> Jonii: I found it straight ahead
<Drknzz> System Settings -> Login Screen
<jrib> xrdodrx: well do you use the file?
<xrdodrx> jrib, use it?
<xrdodrx> It's called ".xsession"
<xrdodrx> and I use X
<xrdodrx> so probably
<jrib> aazert: dealing with 5 second lag here... what I said above starting with "aahow" was for you
<Jonii> Drknzz, doesn't have any setting related to the background
<Drknzz> Jonii: If you are reffering to your contact pic, that can be changed in User Account
<xrdodrx> I don't really know what it is / does :<
<jrib> xrdodrx: if you're not sure, then you probably don't use it.  It's for a custom xsession
<Drknzz> Jonii: If you are reffering to Grub's background, youll have to google because i forgot that
<Acs> nobody know where I can get xmllint?
<xrdodrx> jrib, oh, ok..:D I was trying to delete xchat's settings and went too quickly :P
<xrdodrx> thanks :)
<aazert> my host provide that facility to able to boot from livecd jrib
<trism> Acs: libxml2-utils
<Jonii> Drknzz, just the background, wallpaper-like things that's visible where the login screen window doesn't overshadow it, that purple-to-red'ish color monster
<Drknzz> Jonii: Ah! You're talking about GDM, i thought i was on #kubuntu so i was talking about KDM, sorry :p
<Starminn> Acs: As I said, everything points to it being already in libxml2 http://www.xmlsoft.org/
<jrib> aazert: ok, do that then.  But if you remembered what ou did on the server that blocked you out, that would be helpful
<Starminn> Acs: In the link you found(http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/xmllint.1.html) they even point to it at the bottom.
<keke> hi all again
<aazert> would you like that i post you all ssh conf file ?
<keke> i ve got a problem. Previous installation hasnt been completed on ubuntu how can i repair this
<Linuxdude21> I have a crazy iscsi problem, the first host connect find to the storage, then or second host, connects fine, dmegs showa us that sdc, and sdc1 were created.  /proc/scsi/scsi shows the scsi device.  But there is no sdc in /dev
<jrib> aazert: sure
<aazert> thanks a lot
<Linuxdude21> everything in iscsiadm appears connected and working.  But the node file does not get create in /dev
<Linuxdude21> on the other server, everything is fine
<dandaman> I have speakers plugged into my back audio ports and headphones in my front ports, i want the back ports to be disabled when i plug into the front port, how do i do this?
<zombie_> Think:  You still here
<zombie_> ?
<aazert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574199/ jrib
<ThinkT510> zombie_: yup
<keke> i ve a problem installing new soft. Previous insallation hasnt been completed.corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way.how can i repair this
<zombie_> Just got kicked to login screen from updating
<zombie_> updating made me go to login screen
<tw> I figured out my problem.  My kernel didn't have CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION so I used one of my machiens that did.  Then GPT mounted normally.
<zombie_> it booted me Think
<daniel> Can anyone tell me where I can find a c++ compiler to add to a path on a fresh 10.10 system. I do have build essential installed.
<ThinkT510> zombie_: did you see what was getting updated?
<zombie_> No, but I could open my flash drive either
<zombie_> couldnt
<ThinkT510> zombie_: hmm
<ThinkT510> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jrib> aazert: pastebin sshd_config
<aazert> chown everything okay ? jrib
<harisund> Anyone knows how to replace Nautilus with say PacManFM permenantly?
<zombie_> I couldn't open my flash drive it said filemanger at the bottom then the icons where gone and where back
<neonninja> daniel: you need a c++ compiler?
<aazert> ok
<the_dangler> sdf
<dandaman> anyone want to try helkping me with my audio problem?
<zombie_> While I was seeing the flash drive wouldn't open I waited for the update to finish installing it was about 52% done and at around 59% it booted me to login
<ThinkT510> zombiie_: you can try using apt to install the updates from the command line and log back in after, see if that makes a difference
<zombie_> dunno how
<Roasted> What program can slice up video files like Audacity does for audio?
<daniel> neonninja: I can compile from a terminal, but I want to use eclipse and I have to add a path for <iostream>.
<ThinkT510> !apt | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<zombie_> I'm kinda freaked out about this a bit
<zombie_> It just may be the updates making me have this terrible issues
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i must confess i'v never used apt-get from command line (more of a pacman guy myself)
<neonninja> daniel: and you have eclipse-cdt installed?
<desg> ThinkT510: now i took the time to dl gparted and unetbooting but under distributions i dont see it?
<aazert> here is the conf ssh http://paste.ubuntu.com/574201/ jrib
<daniel> neonninja: I don't know about cdt.... how can I tell?
<ThinkT510> desg: sorry, not sure what you mean (i use dd, never used unetbootin)
<zombie_> Well while doing all this bs with linux I made my ps3 boot sound like an xbox 360 haha
<zombie_> and stewie is peeing the ps3 logo
<neonninja> daniel: sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<zombie_> its funny
<ThinkT510> lol
<neonninja> daniel: that will install the C/C++ dev tools for eclipse
<mkf00> lol
<daniel> neonninja: Oh, yes I have them all installed.
<zombie_> :) :) I "hacked" the dev_flash .raf and .ac3 flash in the ps3 with custom boot stuff ;) ;)
<daniel> neonninja: Tried to run it and got 0 upgraded/installed
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i have to admt, i don't do anything when updating (to make sure the updates run smoothly)
<jrib> aazert: that seems ok so you need to remember what you did between the time you could ssh and the time you couldn't
<Linuxdude21> any iscsi experts out there?
<zombie_> I might try again but the whole booting to login happened before and I installed NEW X and it fixed it but then again.....
<daniel> neonninja: When I try to call #include <iostream> I get an error since it does not find it. But I can compile in terminal so my conclusion was that I have to add a path in eclipse.
<Roasted> What program can slice up video files like Audacity does for audio?
<nucc1> are they keybindings for jumping to different panes in gedit?
<ThinkT510> !unetbootin | desg
<ubottu> desg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daniel> neonninja: But I don't know the path.
<aazert> i also does some changes with vsftpd file
<aazert> i also does some changes with vsftpd file jrib
<neonninja> daniel: type 'locate iostream' for me its at : /usr/include/c++/4.4/iostream
<jrib> aazert: what do you mean by "also"?  What else did you do?
<Jasonn> how do i change the message you get when you connect via SSH to a server?
<daniel_tree> I am following this post http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html to install the latest version of gnome 3 and I got the "possible error #2 "
<Jasonn> its my server*
<desg> its like a drop down menu in unetbootin named distributions and gparted is supposed to be there ThinkT510
<ikonia> Jasonn: /etc/issue and /etc/motd are the normal messages
<bastidrazor> Jasonn: /etc/update-motd/ .. those files in there
<aazert> i simply want to make a link between ftp and ssh
<Jasonn> thanks
<daniel_tree> and when git clone git://git.gnome.org/libnotify  I get fatal: destination path 'libnotify' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<armin> hi all
<daniel_tree> how can I fix that and move on ??
<jrib> daniel_tree: seems self-explanatory
<Jasonn> daniel_tree: why dont you just connect via ssh?
<aazert> i want to restrict ftp user to access over ssh,  i changed something on /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ikonia> daniel_tree: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> daniel_tree: it makes your machine totally impossible to support
<daniel_tree> Jasonn, never thought of that ..
<ThinkT510> desg: theres a link in the factoid ubottu gave you, does that help?
<aazert> jrib
<daniel> neonninja: I get the same path, I added it and it still does not change. Probably I have to look more into that, but this looks to be right.
<daniel_tree> ikonia, I am curious to try it out
<ikonia> aazert: disable ftp, then they can only use ssh
<Jasonn> daniel_tree: sudo apt-get install openSSH
<desg> its like a drop down menu in unetbootin named distributions and gparted is supposed to be there ThinkT510
<zombie_> Think:: My updater, is telling me I have them all installed and there are no more updates, could this be false?
<ikonia> daniel_tree: it's not something you can "try" it won't be possible to undo it very easy and will make your machine totally impossible to support
<daniel_tree> Jasonn, and what do I do after that ?
<jrib> aazert: you can't ssh.  It seems like you could at some point.  Earlier you were asking how to deny ssh for specific users.  So I'm asking you what you did between the time you could ssh and the time you can't.  By the way, this sshd_config you pastebinned isn't just the live cd one right?  You mounted your actual install and pastebinned the sshd_config from there?
<daniel> neonninja: What I am ultimately looking for is getting breakpoints in my code. Is there any easy way to do that other than eclipse?
<ikonia> daniel_tree: plus it really sounds like you don't know what you're doing and just typing commands blindly
<ThinkT510> desg: you could install ubuntu to the stick (that has gparted on it)
<desg> i dont have gparted on it
<daniel_tree> ikonia, I can always reverse it
<ikonia> daniel_tree: how ?
<desg> im trying to get it on it
<aazert> no i m sure the sshd_config is my system file, i mounted that partition jrib
<macs[vps]> how do i install Gnome?
<ikonia> macs[vps]: it should already be installed on ubuntu desktop install
<ThinkT510> desg: like i said, i have no experience with unetbootin
<macs> its the server install
<ikonia> macs: if you want to install the package ubuntu-desktop it will set it all up for you
<daniel> neonninja: I think I will restart and see if that works. Some people on various forums mentioned that.
<ThinkT510> desg: sorry i can't help more
<daniel_tree> ikonia, it's installed into a folder I suppose and doesnt affect your currrent config..
<jrib> aazert: ok, but don't ignore the rest of my message please
<macs> aint it just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia> macs: that's what I said
<zombie_> Where can I find the new X at, as a DEB package Think?
<ikonia> daniel_tree: does it not change any of the dependencies on your system
<jrib> zombie_: why?
<ThinkT510> zombie_: i don't recommend that
<zombie_> I was thinking about testing it
<daniel_tree> ikonia, I dont know where I read that...I am not sure...
<aazert> i don't remember seriously jrib what i have done before sorry
<ikonia> zombie_: you have to be able to know where to get it to be able to provide valid testing feedbck
<seidos> what is the most secure version of ubuntu?
<daniel_tree> ikonia, help me go through that and we'll see :D
<Roasted> I'm finding this Linux video editor search to be quite a ridiculous headache. So for the last time, which video editor out there will allow me to edit video files like Audacity edits music files?
<zombie_> I have no idea where I got it before some guy on here linked it to me in commands
<jrib> aazert: look at your shell history then
<jrib> Roasted: pitivi, kino, ...
<ikonia> daniel_tree: no thanks,
<Roasted> jrib, not seeing how I was able to do that in pitivi
<daniel_tree> Roasted, kdelive openShot
<jrib> zombie_: I strongly recommend you do your messing around in a vm like virtualbox
<Roasted> daniel_tree, or openshot.
<daniel_tree> Roasted, or ..right
<aazert> i can't access to shell history jrib
<jrib> Roasted: you edit video files in pitivi
<jrib> aazert: why not?
<dborba> hey fellas - having a weird problem. so i just set up a new box & when i tried to login authentication failed. i thought it was rather weird since it's a password i use by muscle memory & chances of me mistyping it twice during installation were minimal. anyways - started a root shell in recovery mode & ran passwd. got the warning password unchanged... what is going on?
<zombie_> k'.
<Roasted> jrib, pitivi doesnt support avi?
<Roasted> really?
<aazert> the question point on my question is how to rescue my ssh access
<daniel_tree> Roasted, there is a new version ..I dont think it is in the ubuntu software center yet...
<ikonia> daniel_tree: you're adding 3rd party repos to update the deps and then building it into your home directory, it's not something I'd recommend
<seidos> is pitivi secure?
<aazert> because it is an remote host jrib
<ikonia> aazert: what's the issue with it
<Roasted> daniel_tree, new version of what? pitivi?
<daniel_tree> Roasted, openshot
<jrib> aazert: but you just finished getting me sshd_config, so surely you can get your user's shell history the same way?
<aazert> i got connection refused
<aazert> i can't able to access over ssh ikonia
<jrib> Roasted: I don't use pitivi but I would be surprised if that were the case
<daniel_tree> Roasted, http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<Roasted> daniel_tree, I have the PPA version of openshot
<yeaten> hey all, is there a way to enlarge resizing region of the windows in gnome
<Roasted> jrib, error importing AVI, but imports ogv fine.
<ikonia> aazert: then you will need someone with physical access to the server to restart ssh or drop the firewall or what ever is blocking you
<dborba> running login from the root shell & trying my user gives me same issue
<jrib> Roasted: what codec?
<aazert> i don't how to get the history from livecd jrib
<Roasted> jrib, I have no idea. I converted it with avidemux
<aazert> no one at the moment ikonia
<ikonia> aazert: then you won't be able to make any chances or debug ig
<jrib> Roasted: find the codec and figure out if pitivi should support it or not
<ikonia> it
<daniel_tree> ikonia, hm...but what can I do with fatal: destination path 'libnotify' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<baron_sengir> How do you change an icon in gnome panels? I don't want to change the main menu icon, I want to change my Firestarter icon
<aazert> i can able to access over an live cd on my system ikonia  i m sorry
<ikonia> daniel_tree: I'm not supporting this, I suggest you contact the person/team who wrote the guide
<dborba> bizzarre - changing to a new password & changing it back fixed it
<Roasted> jrib, well I have an OGV of the file so itll work. IF I can figure out how to cut the video file, which I currently cannot find a solution to
<Roasted> ah hah, got it
<ikonia> aazert: what did you change to break it ?
<raido> dborba did you give your user login privelages? Check /etc/passwd
<Guest30213> baron_sengir, type alacarte in terminal.
<aazert> can i see that on  /var/log ?
<jrib> Roasted: did you try reading the manual? http://www.pitivi.org/manual/
<Roasted> jrib, no, the scissor option was grayed out
<Roasted> jrib, but its not now
<M9aileekh> Hey there
<Linuxdude21> anyone know of an good iscsi channel
<ikonia> aazert: no, what did you do to change it
<tsrk> I have a daemon that takes about 20 seconds to stop. How can I make Ubuntu wait for it to exit cleanly before finishing the shutdown process?
<M9aileekh> am asking about how to install downloaded GDM theme in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<M9aileekh> since there is no logon window
<aazert> i change some chown on the file
<jrib> M9aileekh: you can't
<aazert> i also change something on vsftpd.conf file
<jrib> aazert: look at your user's bash history
<aazert> and sshd_conf
<M9aileekh> jrib, there is no GDM themes now ?
<ikonia> aazert: why are you looking at the vsftpd config file, that has nothing to do with ssh
<M9aileekh> but I installed GDM2Setup and there is a lot of themes there
<aazert> to restrict  my ftp user to able to access over the ssh ikonia
<M9aileekh> I want to customize my logon screen how could I do that in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<baron_sengir> Guest30213: I know how to do that, but I'm talking about the icon in the panel next to my time and network information. I don't want to change the one in the drop down main menu
<raido> aazert: vsftp is called vsftp because it only works over ssh, I beleive.
<jrib> M9aileekh: you can change the background and the gtk theme iirc
<ikonia> aazert: forget ftp - fix your ssh problem
<ikonia> raido: no it doesn't
<ikonia> raido: it is nothing to do with ssh
<aazert> ok
<M9aileekh> jrib, how could I do that ?
<aazert> so why i got connection refused during an ssh authentification ? ikonia
<ikonia> aazert: has it ever worked ?
<aazert> i check all port using nmap every port are open
<aazert> the server ping itself
<ikonia> aazert: has it ever worked ?
<Speer> does anyone here have an SSD or 2 SSD's in raid 0 ?
<ikonia> Speer: why ?
<aazert> yes of course from 3 mont
<aazert> now
<raido> ikonia: oh
<ikonia> aazert: ok, what did you change to break it ?
<aazert> yes of course from 3 month to now
<Roasted> How exactly do I enable video effects in pitivi? I'm watching a howto video and there's a tab for video effects, however I don't have that tab on my pitivi....
<jrib> M9aileekh: if you have gdm2setup that's one way
<Speer> curious, i want to buy 2 and put in raid 0 to replace my current HD
<aazert> i don't know, tell me how to see my system history from livecd ?
<M9aileekh> Okay I had but there is any customize themes which can I download it ?
<Speer> likley 2 of these http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167035
<Speer> i have never done raid before, was reading you need a controller or something to have it work? could someone enlighten me?
<Guest30213> baron_sengir, Ah sorry, part of systray. I guess you would have to digg in into gtk theme, but it's more of a wild guess. Sorry can't help.
<ikonia> aazert: it will be in your systems home directory under .bash_history
<drc> Roasted: I think the best way to enable them would be /j pitivi  :)
<ikonia> Speer: yes you need a hardware raid controller, or use linux software raid
<NewToUbuntu> anyone knows how can i get my wireless card chipset?
<Roasted> drc, what?
<jrib> M9aileekh: no, like I said, you can change the wallpaper and gtk theme
<blkdg> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10, fully patched. just grabbed a copy of gtk-recordmydesktop. it installed, but menu icon is missing. google dosn't help. any ideas?
<M9aileekh> ty
<ominotago> hi
<ikonia> Speer: raid 0 for a root file system is a very bad idea, and you will need a seperate /boot partition if you are using software raid, /boot cannot be on raid 0
<Roasted> drc, nobody is answering in there. another dead program chat.
<Speer> ikonia: would my motherboard have it onboard you think? would i need to buy a seperate one?
<Roasted> so Im asking here. thanks.
<Roasted> How exactly do I enable video effects in pitivi? I'm watching a howto video and there's a tab for video effects, however I don't have that tab on my pitivi....
<baron_sengir> Guest30213: Yeah, should have made that clearer. Was groping for 'systray,' just couldn't think of it. I figured it'd be some where with gtk, I just didn't want to muck around and mess something u
<raido> blkdg: you can run it from the command line or add an icon yourself to the menu
<ikonia> Speer: your motherboards on board will be a technology called "fake raid" which is a very bad idea to use under Linux due to it being a windows designed technology
<jrib> Roasted: not all channels are as active as this one.  You need to be more patient in the smaller channels
<Speer> ikonia: Btw im using windows 7
<blkdg> raido, how do i find it's icon if i add it to the menu?
<aazert> don't have ikonia
<ikonia> Speer: are you trying to install ubuntu onto this raid system ?
<Roasted> jrib, I have been. I just want to create a simple video.
<ikonia> aazert: then you can't tell your shell history
<Roasted> so I'm asking tonight UNTIL I get answers.
<Speer> ikonia: No, just windows 7 for now
<ikonia> Speer: ask the guys in the ##windows channel
<aazert> is there any command like history /bin/bash ?
<ikonia> Speer: we only support ubuntu
<aazert> or something else i don't know
<aazert> ??
<mongy> history?
<Speer> ikonia: im talking about hardware not software :)
<ikonia> aazert: no, it needs the filel I said that you have said is not there
<raido> blkdg: sometimes they put them in the programs install directory
<mongy> the command
<ikonia> Speer: that is not what this channel is for, try ##hardware then
<Speer> ikonia: is there anything i would need to do specifically in the bios would you say?
<ikonia> Speer: that is not what this channel is for, try ##hardware then
<NewToUbuntu> no one? could anyone help me on discover the chipset of my wireless board?
<blkdg> raido, god enough. thanks.
<raido> blkdg: when a program doesnt have one I just pick a generic one, but I thinl that program has one
<Speer> ikonia: is there anything i would need to do specifically in the bios would you say?
<raido> NewToUbuntu: google your card model
<blkdg> NewToUbuntu, is ubuntu installed
<blkdg> rais
<coz_> NewToUbuntu,  if it is in the system , connected,, open a terminal  sudo dmidecode    that may tell you
<mongy> NewToUbuntu, lspci -v | grep Network
<daniel_tree> instead of  rm -r /libnotify how can I make a backup of the folder mv -r /~libnotify ....will work ?
<maco> daniel_tree: no -r needed
<ikonia> daniel_tree: no cp will backup
<ikonia> daniel_tree: mv will move
<maco> daniel_tree: er oh, wait do you want to rename or copy?
<blkdg> raido i don't think he knows. i think he wants the os to tell him
<NewToUbuntu> ok
<daniel_tree> rename
<ikonia> daniel_tree: mv will rename
<blkdg> thanks again.
<maco> daniel_tree: mv oldname newname
<daniel_tree> aham..thanks..
<raido> blkdg: yeah, but sometimes the tools only give you a model, not the actual chipset
<Action> wow
<Action> Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<bo> whats up?
<Logan_WP> !ot | bo
<ubottu> bo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Action> bo hi!
<Action> almost all right
<Action> but
<bo> what does !ot | [username] do..?
<Action> ubuntu is not friend of my laptop
<maco> bo: tells username about the offtopic channel
<bo> what?
<maco> bo: ....as above
<maco> bo: did you read what ubottu said to you?
<bo> how do i switch?
<maco> bo: type    /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bo> thanks, bye
<kiwibird> A quick question: where in gconf can I adjust nautlius' desktop icon spacing?
<BitWraith> When the computer first comes on, I get a little mouse and a black screen untill the real desktop comes up. Is there a way I can make the normal boot messages show up instead?
<Camera_Dude> hello
<Jasonn> BitWraith: this is the desktop loading up - you cant stop this, or it will be extremely hard to
<BitWraith> no, I mean before that
<Camera_Dude> anyone know how to set up a Yuan PE988 TV Tuner Card?
<BitWraith> before the X serve starts, the framebuffer is painted black, with a little white mouse.
<Jasonn> no idea
<Logan_WP> !tv | Camera_Dude
<ubottu> Camera_Dude: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Roasted> does pitivi really have no effects?
<BitWraith> I would like to disable that and return to the framebuffer console
<Logan_WP> Roasted: /join #pitivi
<krycek> hehe
<bo> hey, so how do i fix booting into busybox?
<Roasted> already there. no conversation going on. so Im asking here, thanks.
<Logan_WP> Roasted: Be patient.
<Camera_Dude> Roasted, OpenShot is a good Video Editor
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! has anyone here been able to have the new version of google-earth [version 6] ruuning? I get a black screen and nothing more; tried everything out there [including the Medibuntu repository, which is marginally better in the sense that I get an error message!]; I am on Lucid, and have lsb-core installed
<Roasted> Logan_WP, have been. asking here anyway. thanks.
<bo> ive had a number of reinstalls on xubuntu/kubuntu and sometimes when i mess something up i end up at a buzybox terminal. any ideas?
<ZeroZiat> Alrighty, in live session, about to start installing Ubuntu 10.10
<Roasted> Camera_Dude, yeah Im working with openshot now while I wait for #pitivi to wake up with an answer, but I'm doubting they will. Some google searches revealed a lot of people pissed about pitivi and how ultra basic it was.
<ikonia> Roasted: keep in mind this isn't the support channel for the application,
<marlow59> what does etc exactly stand for?
<ZeroZiat> When I click 'update this installer' ''ubiquity'' crashes
<bo> ..busybox?
<ZeroZiat> What do I do?
<Jasonn> marlow59: etcettera
<Brad2> Hey everyone! My gnome panels keep resetting to the basic settings, if i reset X-server they switch to the nice looking ones. But on reboot, they go back to the basic one. Any ideas? Many Thanks!
<marlow59> nop
<marlow59> I mean
<marlow59> etc/
<marlow59> the folder...
<Roasted> ikonia, I understand that. But the likelihood of users here having answers vs pitivi is actually substantially higher.
<FloodBot3> marlow59: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bo> hey so how do i fix the problem of booting into busybox?
<ikonia> Roasted: it's not really a common application, so I wouldn't hold your breath on it,
<ZeroZiat> When I click 'update this installer' ''ubiquity'' crashes, what do I do?
<Roasted> ikonia, it's the default application in ubuntu, so I'll take my chances.
<Camera_Dude> yeah but i cant wait till Light Works gets released for Linux
<Logan_WP> !repeat | bo
<ubottu> bo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bo> ah
<bo> i see
<Pici> Logan_WP: Please lay off the factoids a bit.
<Cydd> guys
<marlow59> what does etc/ stand for exactly ?
<Logan_WP> Pici: :(
<Pici> bo: Please ask your question all on one line and with as much information as possible, and someone will try to answer if they know.
<Cydd> i was harassed and banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cydd> by an op
<ikonia> Cydd: joined #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss it
<raido> bo what kind of machine is it?
<marlow59> what does the folder etc/ stand for exactly ?
<raido> bo: what kind of machine is it?
<tsimpson> marlow59: editable text configuration
<marlow59> thanks
<bo> a netbook
<hipitihop> what is the current best practice for caching packages locally when there ar emultipe machines on teh network. I once used apt-cacher but wonder if there is a better way
<bo> asus 1201n
<bo> this has happened probably 4-5 times over the past month or so ive been using this machone
<bo> *machine
<coz_> marlow59,  it stands for  etcetera   it  houses various configuration files
<bo> it generally happens after i have rebooted several times because of freezing or updates or other things.
<bo> to be clear, rebooting several times in the space of like 10 minutes or so
<raido> bo: what os is installed on it
<bo> windows 7, kubuntu / xubuntu
<abiy> I'm seeing these errors when trying to mount.....PLEASE Help
<bo> both instaled via wubi
<abiy> EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #5882774: inode out of bounds - offset=0, inode=5882774, rec_len=12, name_len=1
<jrib> Roasted: honestly, your best bet is to ask in #pitivi and being really patient (like 24 hours because of timezones).  The reason being that though the smaller channels are smaller they are also filled with users dedicated to that particular app so probably know more.  The issue is no one is on their computer.  It's fine for you to ask here but it would be a more efficient use of your time and energy to just
<jrib>  wait for a highlight in #pitivi :)  You might also try some more passive support forum like a pitivi mailing list if it exists
<raido> bo: yeah, I think you will have better luck looking to Wubi docs/irc for help on that.
<Roasted> jrib, as I already stated, I already did ask, and I already am waiting, however openshot is proving to be a far more useful program to begin with, so I'm using that until I get the job done or pitivi responds with an intelligent response.
<bo> it doesnt seem like a wubi related probelm
<ooxi> hi
<bo> i mean, it doesnt happen when i restart, only after having messed with settings/widgets/the like
<ikonia> bo: are you using wubi ?
<bo> well, i gotta go
<ZeroZiat> Hey, I need help installing ubuntu here!
<bo> yes
<ooxi> i need libtool 2.2 on ubuntu hardy, but it's neighter in the backports nor updates
<ooxi> what should i do?
<jrib> Roasted: right, I'm just telling you what I would do in your shoes
<bo> but i need to go
<bo> bye guys, thanks for the suggestions
<TheMozart> I have Ubuntu LiveCD. When it loads, there is an option to try or install Ubuntu.  Am I able to install Ubuntu onto my 2GB USB stick?
<Pici> bo: Sorry we couldn't be of more help
<TheMozart> ZeroZiat: why?
<Roasted> Do you guys have a recommended size of swap space to use when manually partitioning your hard drive?
<ikonia> Roasted: depends on a lot of things
<ZeroZiat> Well, I have two partitions, both ntfs, with windows in one, the other one is more like storage space.
<maco> Roasted: i go with ram x 2
<Roasted> ikonia, is there an average to shoot for for the home user
<TheMozart> Roasted: you dont need swap space really.. make it 1GB if u want.
<ZeroZiat> TheMozart: Problem, is, I'm not sure the installer is gonna do things right.
<drc> Roasted: Swap ==being equal RAM, all things
<ikonia> Roasted: size of your disk, ram, type of work you're doing, your neeeds, eg: hibernation etc
<jrib> Roasted: if you want to hibernate use at least as much as your ram
<Roasted> ram x2?
<Roasted> holy wow
<Roasted> 24gb on a 12gb system?
<TheMozart> ZeroZiat: what you talking about?
<maco> Roasted: well you need *at least* 1xram to hibernate
<Roasted> that just doesn't sound kosher
<TheMozart> I have Ubuntu LiveCD. When it loads, there is an option to try or install Ubuntu.  Am I able to install Ubuntu onto my 2GB USB stick?
<Pici> Roasted: Thats life.
<ikonia> Roasted: it is
<maco> Roasted: and if you are swapping, then you need enough to cover ram + the swap that's in use
<maco> Roasted: if you have 12gb and will never swap more than 1gb, then fine....13gb swap
<ikonia> Roasted: the size of disks these days, even if you have 8GB of ram, 16GB of ram is not a lot on a 200GB disk
<maco> Roasted: or if you will never hibernate, then hell, 512mb
<TheMozart> anyone know?
<ZeroZiat> TheMozart: There's an option, install alongside other OS, or allocate partitions manually, the thing is I already got like 10 gigs free for Ubuntu but I'm not sure if the slider space divider thing notices my other windows partition or if it notices other stuff.
<ikonia> Roasted: as I said it depends a lot on your personal machine and needs
<Camera_Dude> Roasted you should wait till Light Works comes out for Linux
<Roasted> maco, what kind of swap differences is there with suspend vs hibernate?
<ZeroZiat> Sorry, I'm not being clear enough.
<Logan_WP> Roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20much%20swap%20do%20I%20need?
<maco> Roasted: suspend keeps everything in ram. swap's not involved. hibernate writes out all of ram to the swap partition
<TheMozart> doesnt anyone have an answer for me? :(
<jrib> TheMozart: try to repeat your question instead of just referring to it.  Otherwise, most people won't know what your are asking about.  Wait a good 10 or 15 minutes before repeating though.
<Logan_WP> !please | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Roasted> maco, gotcha
<maco> jrib: TheMozart wanted to know about installing to a usb drive
<TheMozart> !please | Logan_WP
<ubottu> Logan_WP: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<exutux> TheMozart: i don't think so, better way is to create a persistent usb stick by usb-creator
<Logan_WP> ...
<daniel> Hello again. Has anyone else had problems with iostream in eclipse?
<TheMozart> !attitude Logan_WP
<ikonia> TheMozart: ok, easy there
<ikonia> TheMozart: he's trying to help you,
<TheMozart> I loaded the Ubuntu LiveCD. Can I install from the CD onto my 2GB USB stick?
<exutux> TheMozart: i don't think so, better way is to create a persistent usb stick by usb-creator
<TheMozart> exutux: what?
<ikonia> TheMozart: yes, the usb stick is just a disk
<TheMozart> exutux: I did that.. but its a mirror image of the liveCD
<jrib> TheMozart: you should be able to just select the partition on your usb stick in the installer
<froschi_> isn't 2G too little?
<ikonia> pushing hte size a bit
<jrib> TheMozart: froschi_ makes a good point
<exutux> ikonia: but 2GB aren't too small for a regular installation?
<TheMozart> exutux: I did that already..but ut doesnt INSTALL ubuntu, it just make a mirror copy of the LiveCD
<DeCapitan> solder
<ClayG> My system wont recognize media cards, what is a good way to fix this?
<TheMozart> jrib so from the LiveCD, when I choose INSTALL, I can install to my 2gb usb stick?  will it work?  and will it not touch my hard drive?
<exutux> TheMozart: persistent is like an installation
<isnoop> What's the proper way to ssh into a box and execute a command so it launches in the running x-server?
<jrib> isnoop: sudo apt-get install openssh   # the end
<exutux> TheMozart: try it, if space is enough it will works
<TheMozart> exutux: you are wrong!  When I chose create a persistent usb stick by usb-creator from the LiveCD Admin menu, it didn't install, it just made my USB stick like the LiveCD.
<isnoop> jrib: Nice... I'll try tha... wait a minute, you're being sassy.
<Pici> TheMozart: Okay, then how do you want the usb stick to behave?
<exutux> TheMozart: nope you wrong...if you leave a space for files it is persistent and you are able to save your files into usb
<isnoop> Seriously, though.  I'm trying to execute synergyc.  It will only attach to X11 if run from within X, not if I execute it from a remote terminal.
<exutux> TheMozart: persistent isn't only live cd
<jrib> isnoop: no, I'm serious :/
<jrib> isnoop: maybe I misunderstood your question.  Can you elaborate?
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know why in 10.10 I am only allowed to select one minute or less for dimming the display in power management?
<Pici> isnoop: The local x-server, or the remote one>
<ubuntudaily> Any beginners should check http://ubuntudaily.blogspot.com/ I will be posting tutorials and software reviews to help people get started with Ubuntu :)
<isnoop> Pici: The remote one.
<exutux> !usb | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> ubuntudaily: Please don't advertise  here.
<ubuntudaily> :/
<ubuntudaily> Only trying to help...
<jrib> ubuntudaily: it's good to help, this just isn't the right channel for that
<daniel> no one? :/
<jrib> isnoop: you can launch a program with, for example: DISPLAY=:0 xclock
<hakr> so
<hakr> if uh
<ubuntudaily> The any ideas where the beginners reside?
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to see all of the keyboard shortcuts? Some of them like mod4+M are already assigned to something I don't need, but I can't find a way to remove them
<hakr> i wanted desktop to run as a decent server
<hakr> what would be a nice site to take tips from?
<TheMozart> it looks like I need to get it from here www.pendrivelinux.com... as installing onto a USB stick from the LIVEcd wont work :(
<hakr> 10.10 btw
<Pici> TheMozart: If you don't want the USB stick to act like a liveCD, then how do you want the stick to behave?
<jrib> EmuAlert: you can see a lot of the compiz ones in ccsm if System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts isn't helpful to you
<exutux> !usb | TheMozart read
<ubottu> TheMozart read: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<josephseraos> I'm running BackTrack under a Dell Inspiron in another laptop, but my wifi was not detected. Who could help me to fix this problem. Thanks
<jrib> !ccsm | EmuAlert
<ubottu> EmuAlert: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<TheMozart> exutux: that link dowsnt help me
<jrib> daniel: try to repeat your question instead of just referring to it.  Otherwise, most people won't know what your are asking about.  Wait a good 10 or 15 minutes before repeating though.
<Logan_WP> !server | hakr
<ubottu> hakr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<exutux> TheMozart: why not??
<TheMozart> exutux: that link you gave doesnt tell me if its possible to install ubuntu from LiveCD to USB stick
<Jonii> :<
<exutux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<exutux> read!!!
<Jonii> Bwah
<Pici> TheMozart: Fine, if you're going to ignore my questions I won't try to help.
<jrib> !backtrack | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<TheMozart> exutux: read the link before u give it.. it doesnt apply to me
<Linux190> #ubuntu-es
<TheMozart> Pici: sorry what question?
<isnoop> jrib: That's precisely the solution I needed.  Thanks!
<Logan_WP> !es | Linux190
<ubottu> Linux190: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> TheMozart: If you don't want the USB stick to act like a liveCD, then how do you want the stick to behave?
<hakr> hmm
<Jonii> Xorg was weird, I tried sudo pkill -9 Xorg, and now ctrl+alt+f7 leads to a screen where Ubuntu is saying something about battery state and such
<hakr> so is there a way to install ubuntu server from desktop?
<exutux> TheMozart: i said you that is better to create an USBLIVEPERSISTENT it's like an installation, not only a live usb stick
<TheMozart> Pici: dont be silly dude!
<Jonii> And all the other ctrl+alt+fx lead to something weird
<hakr> some sort of kernel change or upgrade?
<Logan_WP> !xorg | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheMozart> Pici: silly question.
<Pici> TheMozart: Humor me.
<miketomdool> hakr ubuntu-server is just a metapackage.... all you have to do is pick wich packages you want from it
<exutux> TheMozart: if you have only 2GB of space, that's better way IMHO
<josephseraos> jrib, Thanks a lot
<hakr> hmm
<hakr> sooooo
<hakr> there's a repository?
<TheMozart> Pici: I want the stick to behave like a normally installed Ubuntu!  I get do it from pendrivelinux.com  but I want to do it from LiveCD IF its [possible?
<TheMozart> exutux: wehats better?
<LjL> TheMozart: then can't you... install it normally? maybe i'm mistaken, but i thought that was perfectly possible
<Logan_WP> !repo | hakr
<ubottu> hakr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<exutux> persistent live usb stick
<ChesterX> Hi, is there a possibility to add an alphabetic key shortcut while keeping the same layout?
<TheMozart> instead of having to download Ubuntu from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/, is it possible to install Ubuntu to my 2GB USB stick from LiveCD? Yes or No?
<jrib> ChesterX: hmm, what do you mean?
<Logan_WP> !keyboard shortcuts | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<michael0000> I'm seeing some bizarre socket behavior while running on natty that I didn't see on Maverick or earlier.
<Pici> Logan_WP: Please don't send related factoids to people asking about subjects if the links inside them aren't going to be able to help with their question.
<Jordan_U> TheMozart: Yes.
<michael0000> I have a test program that listens on a socket with SO_REUSEADDR set and then disconnects, several times in different tests.  On Maverick and earlier this always worked.  On Natty for some reason, even though netstat -ap doesn't show anything listening on the port, any attempt to bind after the first time fails with 'address already in use'.  Any ideas?
<TheMozart> LjL thats my question.. if I choose INSTALL from LiveCD, can I install it to my USB stick and it wont touch my hard drive?
<Logan_WP> Pici: how don't those instructions help them?
<ChesterX> jrib, I am staying in argentina for some time meaning i ll have to write a lot with their special n, which of course I don t have by default
<Logan_WP> Pici: it says where to change keyboard shortcuts
<TheMozart> Jordan_U: how?
<Jordan_U> TheMozart: Exactly the same way you'd install to an internal drive.
<LjL> TheMozart, well, just make sure to select the manual partitioning option, so it won't just start overwriting your hard drive, but ask you what to do and where.
<EmuAlert> jrib: I already had those installed, and mod4+M isn't showing up on the Keyboard Shortcuts menu. Resetting appearance did solve some other assignment problems, though, so thanks
<jrib> ChesterX: oh, I see.  Well usually you can setup dead keys or use altgr.  But you want to avoid that?
<TheMozart> why do they have ubuntu for USB sticks at http://www.pendrivelinux.com if its possible to install Ubuntu to USB stick from the LiveCD?
<Pici> Logan_WP: Asking how to install ubuntu server and what repositories to use doesn't mean that the person needs to know what a !repo is. In fact, its not really related to what they need to know at all.
<exutux> TheMozart: a regular installation into 2GB space?? i don't think it's possible
<LjL> TheMozart: i do believe your USB stick, if inserted at the time, will show up as a hard drive and you'll be able to install on it, but i can't say i'm 100% sure about that
<miketomdool> hey hakr i found the linux-image-server package
<TheMozart> exutux: a base install isn't anywhere near 2GB
<Logan_WP> Pici:
<Logan_WP> <hakr> there's a repository?
<Pici> hakr: You can us tasksel to install parts of ubuntu-server onto your desktop install.
<TheMozart> exutux: have a look here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<ChesterX> jrib, no that is exactly what i am looking for (e.g.: special n = n + alt gr)
<Pici> Logan_WP: That was only the last line of a conversation.
<Logan_WP> Pici: so it explains what repos are
<Logan_WP> Pici: I was following the conversation
<Pici> Logan_WP: may I pm?
<Logan_WP> sure
<jrib> ChesterX: ok, I don't know exactly what you need to do.  Play with the options in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts (I will too, and see if I find anything first)
<ChesterX> jrib, thank you!
<ClayG> My system wont recognize media cards, what is a good way to fix this?
<TheMozart> exutux: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/   <-- notice 2GB USB stick is plenty!
<exutux> TheMozart: a regular installation needs about 4GB of free space
<Pici> hakr: Ubuntu Server by itself generally has less packages than Ubuntu Desktop does, so if you want to install some server thing, then you're probably better off installing one of the tasks for what you're looking for.  Sorry if that sounded confusing.  What sort of server application are you trying to install?
<TheMozart> exutux: proof?
<Jordan_U> TheMozart: Live installs are compressed and thus take less space.
#ubuntu 2011-03-02
<jrib> ChesterX: one of the options I mentioned ("dead keys") is called the compose key in keyboard preference options
<starztorm> Hi, im a new user of ubuntu... I have some questions conserning the software manager, installing a game that is not listed there and upgrading, removing etc... Would anyone pm me? ill try not to be a pain in the ass...... Ive been reading some tutorials and how-to's.. But just want confirmation that i have grasped it all right. Anyone willing to help a newbie?
<Logan_WP> !pm | starztorm
<ubottu> starztorm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TheMozart> exutux: the total installation size is a little under 1 GB
<starztorm> ok ok :)
<Pici> TheMozart: You may want to take a look at this, specifically the advanced users (GUI) section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<exutux> TheMozart: a desktop?
<TheMozart> exutux: you claim the base ubuntu install is at least 4GB, but I am calling your information misleading... because the base install is a little under 1 GB
<jrib> ChesterX: so enabling a compose key, I can type ñ by hitting compose key + ~, releasing, then hitting 'n'.  That's a bit of a pain to type though :)
<exutux> TheMozart: maybe you talking about a minimal installation
<starztorm> Software manager. Does it only concern the programs listed  in it? or will it find all the programs that i install "outside" the software manager?
<Pici> TheMozart: And its possible that we're confused, I assumed you wanted to install a desktop system as well.
<jrib> ChesterX: what layout do you use now?  If USA, you might consider USA international
<TheMozart> exutux: the total installation size is a little under 1 GB.   NOT 4GB as you have misleadingly stated
<TheMozart> Pici: i want to install Ubuntu from the LiveCD
<LjL> TheMozart: the total installed size of standard Ubuntu with GNOME is >2GB
<exutux> TheMozart: a regular Desktop installation needs about 4GB of free space
<Pici> TheMozart: So... Ubuntu Desktop.  And what did that link say that I just sent you?
<TheMozart> LjL tell that to exutux because he claims its 4GB
<LjL> TheMozart: i'm telling you that it's definitely not <1GB
<ChesterX> jrib, i have the normal german layout. I used German Eliminate Dead Keys. It does the job but I ll keep looking ;-) Thank you for your help it will ease thinks a lot :D
<ulrichard> I'm still struggling with makefile syntax. For example, I don't understand this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/574216/
<LjL> TheMozart: and IIRC it's actually around 3GB, at least with Hardy
<TheMozart> LjL I know.. tell exutux because he falsely claimes its 4GB
<LjL> TheMozart: and you falsely claim it's less than a gig. your point?
<exutux> OMG
<Logan_WP> !attitude | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jrib> ChesterX: with usa international (altgr) I can just hit altgr + n.  You can hack something together too: like modify the layout to do what you want or just setup a keybinding with e.g. xbindkeys to insert the key (I think).  I have to go now, good luck
<TheMozart> Ok! well it seems its NOT possible to install Ubuntu from LiveCD onto my 2GB USB stick,, so I guess I will just grab it from here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<TheMozart> !attitude | Logan_WP
<ubottu> Logan_WP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Logan_WP> themill: Stop it.
<Logan_WP> oops
<exutux> TheMozart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Logan_WP> TheMozart: Stop abusing the bot.
<ChesterX> jrib, i ll try it out thank for the suggestion
<miketomdool> oh i did see a tutorial online on how to compress files like a live cd so that you can take your system anywhere.. but that was a while ago
<Nijabo> <Nijabo> Is there some IRC I should turn to with questions regarding getting into "Getting started"
<Nijabo> <Nijabo> I have one regarding TestDrive
<Pici> TheMozart: thats the same instructions as the Persistant Live CD ones that we gave you before and you claimed you didn't want to use...
<krycek> selected abusers.
<allure> hi... will pppoeconf only autodetect the modem if it is already in bridge mode?
<TheMozart> exutux: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<TheMozart> ill just get that
<exutux> TheMozart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Pici> krycek: excuse me?
<TheMozart> Pici: I did the LiveCD USB creator thing,, but it doesnt install Ubuntu.. all it did was make a mirror copy of the live CD
<Pici> TheMozart: Thats the same thing that you're going to get with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<krycek> Pici: you arent excused.
<exutux> TheMozart: i repeat persistent live usb stick is different
<TheMozart> is there another version of Ubuntu that takes up less space?
<ZeroZiat> Hey hey, little question about installing Ubuntu.
<Pici> krycek: Lets try to say on-topic here.
<starztorm> If i install a game using the aptitude command, will the update manager list updates for it when new versions are released?
<Pici> starztorm: Yes.
<TheMozart> exutux: how come that Usb Install from that link I gave you works with 2GB USB sticks?
<nsd> starztorm: Yes, as with any other package
<ZeroZiat> I happen to have a free unallocated, unpartitioned 10 gigs on my drive, how can I make ubuntu use those in the installer?
<Logan_WP> !ask | ZeroZiat
<ubottu> ZeroZiat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> starztorm: Well, as long as those new versions are uploaded to the Ubuntu repositories of course.
<exutux> TheMozart: for usb live persistent 1GB is enough
<dan_> Hello everyone, Im having trouble getting the nvidia 330m graphics card to work with ubuntu 10.10. Can anyone help me?
<TheMozart> exutux: you stated that I need at least 4GB to install Ubuntu.. so explain to me how that link I gave you says I only need 2GB
<Logan_WP> !nvidia | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nsd> starztorm: apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic all acheive the same thing, btw
<TheMozart> exutux: thats because the usb live usb creator doesnt install it, it only mirrors the liveCD onto the USB stick
<exutux> TheMozart: i refer to official wiki and requirements not about link on world
<TheMozart> exutux: so you cannot explain it?
<starztorm> Pici: aha. Does the repositories concern other games than those listed in the software center?
<miketomdool> you might be able to use this and a few other things to put your system on a flash drive http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/mksquashfs.1.html
<starztorm> nsd: ty
<nsd> starztorm: np
<Jordan_U> TheMozart: The official requirements for Xubuntu inlude 2.0 GiB free space.
<coz_> there is also an application named   "imagewriter"
<TheMozart> exutux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337306
<ZeroZiat> I happen to have a free unallocated, unpartitioned 10 gigs on my drive, how can I make ubuntu use those in the installer?
<TheMozart> exutux: how do you explain that link?
<allure> hi... will pppoeconf only autodetect the modem if it is already in bridge mode?
<dan_> http://forum.notebookreview.com/5820189-post2517.html        This is the link I have tried to follow with no avail
<drc> TheMozart: no it doesn't, It also creates a ext2 file system for the "persistence" part...that is not simply mirroring the iso
<dan_> i get an error right when i try to edit anything
<exutux> TheMozart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent read it
<exutux> It is possible to have Ubuntu or Kubuntu on a USB drive (AKA USB Stick or Thumb drive or Flash drive) or USB hard disk drive with persistent mode. This means that you can boot from a USB drive and keep customisations such as keyboard layout, numlock, preferences, additional packages saved on the drive. This can be done using linux or windows
<LjL> TheMozart, it's really very simple - if you "install" (which is not really installing) by making the USB key the same as a live CD, it'll take as much as a live CD takes (around 700MB) - if you actually *install Ubuntu*, that's bigger than 1GB
<TheMozart> I wonder how come this Ubuntu only needs 2GB, but exutux claims Ubuntu needs 4GB?  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<LjL> i don't think there's more to say about this
<Metaxa> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Metaxa xbcscitawyqd
<Trashi> hi. im browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/allpackages sometimes behind a package i can read "univserve". so i think that means, that the "universe" packages includes are all other packages of the same app .. is that right?
<jcdaemon85> hello some one help me plis?
<TheMozart> LjL Yes I understand.. so can I install it from LiveCD onto my 2GB stick?
<jcdaemon85> see how i can see rmvb on backtrack 4 r1??
<LjL> TheMozart: define install.
<Jordan_U> Metaxa: Change your password.
<TheMozart> LjL pressing "install"
<nsd> Metaxa: you just broadcasted your password
<Metaxa> I can'y figure this thing out
<LjL> TheMozart: no.
<Pici> Thats not the password.
<ZeroZiat> I happen to have a free unallocated, unpartitioned 10 gigs on my drive, how can I make ubuntu use those in the installer?
<Pici> Metaxa: Don't put the space in front of /msg
<TheMozart> LjL then how come this version Ubuntu works on 2GB? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<nsd> Pici: how's that work then?
<LjL> TheMozart: you know why. stop trolling.
<Pici> nsd: Its the verify key that you get after you've registered your nick. It only works if you're already identified to your account.
<TheMozart> LjL will installing from LiveCD onto my 8GB USB stick work?
<LjL> TheMozart: yes.
<nsd> Pici: Ah.
<Trashi> hi. im browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/allpackages sometimes behind a package i can read "univserve". so i think that means, that the "universe" packages includes are all other packages of the same app .. is that right?
<TheMozart> LjL I have no idea why.. and it seems you cannot explain it to me
<skor> is there something in ubuntu that allows dynamic libraries to be specifically mapped at runtime ?
<ZeroZiat> I happen to have a free unallocated, unpartitioned 10 gigs on my drive, how can I make ubuntu use those in the installer?
<jcdaemon85> friends can helpme plis? i install backtrack 4 r1 but i can see rmvb
<skor> for example: when running tcpdump, use custom libpcap library instead of the default
<maco> ZeroZiat: go to manual mode on the partitioning step and allocate it
<LjL> jcdaemon85: this is not the backtrack channel
<Pici> jcdaemon85: We do not support backtrack here.  Please use their support channel: #backtrack-linux
<bastidrazor> jcdaemon85: go to #backtrack-linux
<Jordan_U> TheMozart: LiveCD's use a read only compressed "squashfs" filesystem. It's compressed so that they can fit everything onto a single CD. Squashfs is always read only, even on flash drives, so you can't use it for a complete (upgradeable) install.
<TheMozart> LjL if I run the Ubunti LiveCD and choose INSTALL at the desktop.. will it install Ubuntu onto my 8GB USB stick and NOT alter or touch my hard drive?
<skor> like /etc/libmap.conf on freebsd
<jcdaemon85> tanks
<Metaxa> Pici: when i do /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Metaxa xxxxxx, it returns back unknown command, i'm using empathy
<LjL> TheMozart: i already answered that
<ZeroZiat> maco: I really don't get it, I can select that space but no idea if it will use it, or if I have to format it into something.
<ZeroZiat> Jordan_U: Thanks for solving my wifi problem and my hdd problem earlier. :)
<TheMozart> Jordan_U: so how do I install Ubuntu if I cant from the desktop livecd?
<Pici> Trashi: Not exactly.  This should explain it better: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components
<TheMozart> LjL I missed your answer,, repeat please
<Jordan_U> ZeroZiat: You're welcome.
<LjL> [00:56:47] <LjL> TheMozart: i do believe your USB stick, if inserted at the time, will show up as a hard drive and you'll be able to install on it, but i can't say i'm 100% sure about that
<maco> ZeroZiat: in manual mode? add a partition in that space. pick a format (ext3 or ext4 are the norm, ext4 is default in auto-partitioning). set the mount point to /   and then itll be the system partition for ubuntu
<TheMozart> LjL so you are guessing?
<Jordan_U> TheMozart: You should have enough room to do a normal Xubuntu install.
<LjL> TheMozart: i can only say again, stop trolling.
<ZeroZiat> maco: Oh, thanks!
<LjL> TheMozart: i could also add, go insert the CD and try and stop wasting everybody's time.
<TheMozart> LjL you are giving a lot of information based on your own assumptions and guesswork.. you seem to do that a lot... if you dont know the answers, then admit it and stop making things up as you go.
<krycek> hehe
<ZeroZiat> oh boy
<LjL> TheMozart: i've admitted it almost exactly 20 minutes. now why don't you admit you are a troll and leave this channel?
<LjL> *minutes ago
 * drc ducks and covers
<Trashi> Pici: the problem is the following: i try to install libimobiledevices libraries inclusive utilities ... and i dont know the name of the package which includes all libraries, programs, utilities, etc.
<ZeroZiat> Maybe you both should get a second opinion?
<gflores> exit
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know why in 10.10 I am only allowed to select one minute or less for dimming the display in power management?
<TheMozart> LjL you fool a lot of beginners with your comments which are based on guessing and assumptions.. trying to big note yourself as an educated Ubuntu user.. but the reality is, most of what you say is not even accurate and you are just making it up as you go.
<Pici> Trashi: You mean libimobiledevice-utils ?
<TheMozart> adios amigos
<krycek> interesting .)
<Trashi> Pici: ok i'll try that
<LANKIS> good nigth
<aazert> hi
<miketomdool> night Lankis
<aazert> hi that it call ssh package on ubuntu ?
<Metaxa> When I try to /msg NickServ , i get " unknown command , try using /help
<miketomdool> hello aazert
<aazert> hiow that it call ssh package on ubuntu ?
<ZeroZiat> Oh, inside the ubuntu chat thing? Yeah, it sucks.
<Metaxa> yes
<ZeroZiat> well, i think it does, there's no /msg, how am I supposed to identify?
<Metaxa> I finally registered by typing it into the nickserv window
<Metaxa> but know I can't get that window back
<LANKIS> can i mount a MU server on ubuntu?
<Pici> Metaxa: perhaps: /query nickserv
<Metaxa> unknow command
<Metaxa> hum...
<LANKIS> can i mount a MU server on ubuntu? aazert
<ZeroZiat> There must be a better client for ubuntu, I guess.
<ZeroZiat> or get wine with mIRC? i'm a horrible guy, I know
 * LjL slaps ZeroZiat around with a large trout
<LANKIS> can i mount a MU server on ubuntu? aazert Metaxa
<ZeroZiat> it's a shared feeling
<exutux> Metaxa: what you trying to do?
<Metaxa> LANKIS: i'm an extreme novice, don't want to lead you
<Metaxa> exutux: Verify my registration
<Metaxa> Using Empathy
<exutux> Metaxa: /msg nickserv info Metaxa
<kour> akous?
<LANKIS> can i mount a MU server on ubuntu? exutux
<Metaxa> exutux: From Empathy it gives me " unknown command try using /help "
<exutux> uhm i don't know empathy sorry
<drc> Metaxa: Empathy?  It has a lovelace factor of +10 for IRC (it knows almost no IRC commands)...I'd try another IRC client
<Pici> LANKIS: I don't think any of us know what a 'MU server' is
<rocnjbarr> I have a webcam that registers as Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:3820 Alcor Micro Corp in lsusb. When I run guvcview I get this error The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation). Any ideas on what is causing the problem? The linux uvc page shows this chipset as supported
<Metaxa> exutux: " /msg " is not a recognized command on my client aparently
<Starminn> Metaxa: I use Pidgin and it works fine. I suggest it for IRC.
<Metaxa> interesting
<exutux> Metaxa: try /quote
<LjL> Metaxa: telepathy is not a real irc client :P
<LANKIS> Pici Mu server is game online
<exutux> Metaxa: /quote nickserv info Metaxa
<Starminn> Metaxa: I use Pidgin because I also IM a lot. If you want *just* IRC then you could try XChat or iirc
<aazert> hello there
<drc> Metaxa: Pidgin, xchat, others can suggest other real IRC clients
<aazert> during a installation  i have to write Yes each time, how to avoid that ?
<Starminn> Metaxa I mean irssi not iirc
<Pies> Pidgin sux for irc :/
<Metaxa> Thanks folks. I'll try one of the others, wanted to give the default program a shot
<exutux> Metaxa: or /ns info Metaxa
<drc> Metaxa: but I'd NOT recommend GNOME-Xchat
<exutux> Metaxa: but i think that only /help give you some advice
<Pies> Gnome don't have anything like konversation?
<nsd> Pies: Have you tried empathy? I don't know if it supports IRC though -- for that, I use xchat-gnome
<Pies> empathy sux for irc just like pidgin
<ZeroZiat> empathy uses IRC, yeah, and it sucks
<Pies> both looks nice
<Pies> but none of them fully support irc
<Pies> I anyway use weechat
<Pies> have only to write something, to get notifications via notify
<Pies> hmm
<Pies> ane get plugin to hide joins/leaves...
<Pies> normally it isn't problem, but here...
<Starminn> How can I delete .Trash-1000 on my USB thumb drive?
<gilson> boa noite
<psusi> starcoder, umm... same way you delete anything else?
<Starminn> Nevermind, I got it. It lied about what the device name was.
<coz_> Starminn,  I would try   gksudo nautilus  then open the drive and try deleteing it that way
<francesco_> I was wondering if anyone could help with a question about the /etc/issue file ?
<coz_> Starminn,  or if the drive is empty you could use  /system/administration/disk utility
<Starminn> coz_ psusi: Nah, I ran "sudo rm -r /media/4.1\ GB\ Filesystem/.trash-1000/* but it said nothing like that existed. Then I realized it's not actually 4.1 GB Filesystem but is instead 1842-7742 and that did it
<coz_> Starminn,  oh ok
<Starminn> coz_: Yep, silly me. ;)
<coz_> Starminn,   hey it happens :)
<francesco_> does anyone know about /etc/issue ?
<cmol> oh no my valume sound gone on my toolbar how do i fix it
<skor> is libcrypto an available package ?
<coz_> francesco_,  what is the issue?
<skor> all I find is libcrypto++
<coz_> francesco_,  oh hold on
<francesco_> sure thing coz
<z_> quit
<z_> exit
<cmol> oh no my valume sound gone on my toolbar how do i fix it
<cmol> oh no my valume sound gone on my toolbar how do i fix it
<coz_> francesco_,  well  /etc/issue is generally a text file that contains a message or system identification to be preinted before th elogin prompt
<coz_> printed
<Starminn> cmol: gnome-volume-control-applet
<francesco_> so i just add text to the file and where will it show up ?
<Starminn> cmol: Or just remove the Indicator Applet and add it again
<skor> oic...libssl-dev
<aeon-ltd>  /j archlinux-offtopic
<coz_> francesco_,   there are many forum posts about /etc/issue  one like   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358509
<aeon-ltd> damn spaces
<coz_> francesco_,  so you can add things to it if you need
<Pies> spaces are evil
<francesco_> i know that ... i am just confused as to where it will show up
<cmol> Starminn, gnome-valume-control-applet whare the position
<cmol> oke Starminn thnks for Starminn and francesco_ am have slove my promble
<Starminn> cmol: Sure thing.
<francesco_> you all good cmol ?
<halitus> hi every one
<francesco_> hello
<technologov> hi all !
<drexl> moo
<technologov> Running Ubuntu 10.04
<technologov> Just bought new PC with Intel P67 chipset
<technologov> And sound doesn't work on it
<technologov> lspci shows:
<technologov> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<technologov> any ideas?
<freakabcd> is there a package for openCV in maverick?
<FloodBot3> technologov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<technologov> drivers are part of kernel package or part of alsa package ?
<halitus> hey is it possible to install a persistant version of ubuntu to a CF card? (in an ide converter)
<freakabcd> all i see is an opencv-doc and python-opencv package
<freakabcd> if there is no library called opencv installed, how will the python bindings for it work?
<freakabcd> i searched using synaptic and couldn't find any package called opencv
<technologov> Just bought new PC with Intel P67 chipset, and no sound ! plz help !
<technologov> What to update ?
<dsdeiz> hi! anyone using firefox? i'm sorta figuring out why firefox tends to hang while loading pages. i think this might be related http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_hangs#Hyper-Threading although i can't seem to find a way for firefox in Linux
<cmol> on my laptop i have cam, and how do i used it please give me tutor
<cmol> on my laptop i have cam, and how do i used it please give me tutor
<nillerz> What's a good file-manager? It needs dual-pane views, thumbnail views for photos, and needs an option to open a terminal window to the current location, as well as the option to right-click and use 7z.
<nillerz> cmol, try using Cheese Webcam booth
<wn1zid> just got off the phone with bank, their system requires sun java, what is the name in synaptic i should look for ??, thanks
<cmol> how i do it nillerz
<nillerz> what happens when you do?
<nillerz> cmol, press ctrl+f2
<nillerz> type "xterm"
<nillerz> press "enter"
<cmol> oke next nillerz
<or__> when i am opening a new window he open it but minimize
<nillerz> type, without quotes, "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<or__> how can i change this behaver?
<or__> i need to pick the "always on top"
<greg3000> hey team, I had to rebuild my user's home folder and now when I login via SSH, I get a "$" prompt and "ctrl-tab" doesn't work .. any ideas why this might happen?
<or__> it wasnt like that
<nillerz> cmol, once it finishes, go to applications>sound and video> Cheese webcam booth
<itaylor57> wn1zid: sun-java6-plugin
<bulbin> Hello.
<bulbin> I need some help. :P
<or__> where i can change it for all the new application?
<wn1zid> thanks itaylor57
 * wn1zid gives it a whirl
<itaylor57> wn1zid np good luck
<cmol> no happed
<cmol> cheese webcam booth am not find it
<bulbin> Anyone here knows how to fix that irritating flash problem in 10.10?
<wn1zid> um, it aint there, but it probably is in another form, brb
<Pies> cmol: maybe just mplayer tv://
<nillerz> cmol, did it install okk?
<aazert> helllo
<aazert> when i try to restart ssh
<aazert> i got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/574228/
<aazert> what could be ?
<greg3000> anyone know how to change my shell prompt from "$" back to the standard?
<syrinx_> greg3000: type exit
<greg3000> syrinx_: eat shit man
 * greg3000 wonders if he'll do it
<or__> when i am opening a new window he open it but minimize,also i need to pick the "always on top" to see it,how can i solve it?
 * syrinx_ wonders why greg3000 is retarded
<bulbin> No one knows anything about how to fix flash problems in Ubuntu 10.10?
<LLStarks> where can i download old maverick alphas and nightlies
 * greg3000 looks for the ignore command in IRC
<syrinx_> Exiting From su
<Pies> aazert: fix pirv
<syrinx_> Exiting From su
<syrinx_> There are several ways to exit from su, i.e., to return the login session or terminal window to its former owner, for those situations in which the exit is not automatic (e.g., when su is not used with its -c option). One is to type the word exit and then press the ENTER key. Another is to simultaneously press the CTRL and d keys.
<aazert> how ? Pies
<greg3000> I had to rebuild my user's home folder and now when I login via SSH, I get a "$" prompt rather than the standard prompt, and "ctrl-tab" doesn't work .. any ideas why this might happen?
<Pies> aazert: sudo chmod 600 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key'
<Pies> aazert: sudo chmod 600 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Pies> and same for second key
<Pies> don't touch .pubs
<Pies> greg3000: can you pastebin your ~/.bashrc ?
<hilarie> ubuntu 10.10> Video Files from multiple places and stuff are giving me audio, but no video, first trouble shooting step would be?
<greg3000> Pies: yes, coming up
<bastidrazor> greg3000: you can copy a default bashrc from /etc/bash.bashrc  .. cp /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<bastidrazor> greg3000: then type source ~/.bashrc
<greg3000> bastidrazor: thanks I'll give it a shot
<bastidrazor> greg3000: that should get you back to where you need to be.
<Pies> syrinx_: su have # not $
<syrinx_> ;-)
<aazert> now i got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/574231/ Pies
<greg3000> bastidrazor: is there another command for "source"?
<Pies> 02:03:09             Pies | and same for second key
<bastidrazor> greg3000: ./.bashrc
<greg3000> bastidrazor: ok
<Pies> aazert: so do same for second key ;)
<Pies> error dialog says "Permissions 0644 for '/etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key' are too open."
<Pies> and proper Permissions are 600
<aazert> ok
<traceback0>  do you reload apparmor on 10.04?
<traceback0> how do you*
<bastidrazor> traceback0: have you tried 'sudo service apparmor restart'
<traceback0> I have not
<traceback0> apparmor: unrecognized service
<aazert> perfect Mister Pies
<aazert> working fine now thanks a lot
<Pies> np
<Pies> think why you had bad permissions
<bastidrazor> traceback0: replace restart with stop then start
<aazert> thank you very much
<aazert> but it was me i change permission
<traceback0> bastidrazor: it can't even recognize the service, why would that help?
<aazert> and mistake i thing i done chmod -R
<Pies> hah
<Pies> you should be careful with sudo ;)
<aazert> thanks a lot
<bastidrazor> traceback0: are you sure you're typing it correctly? apparmor 'is' a service
<Pies> but if you know what was reason, then kay
<aazert> yes next sure
<Pies> okay
<aazert> bye
<Pies> yup, bye
<traceback0> bastidrazor: yes? service apparmor start
<bastidrazor> traceback0: no idea then. apparmor is a service unless you've made changes somewhere that prevents it from loading the module.
<nsd> Anyone know how I can get my Qt programs to use the oxygen theme when I'm running gnome/fvwm? If it's as simple as a daemon I have to run, I can just add that to my fvwm config.
<cainus> hey all... this isn't necessarily an ubuntu question, but I thought you guys might know: I have a server program that accepts connections on port 80.  it runs fine on one machine when running with sudo, yet doesn't work fine on another running as root... is there some security issue involved?  both machines are ubuntu...
<harisund> Anybody knows how to add the "Places" and "System" menu under the Applications menu itself, and remove the name "Applications"? I want the Ubuntu logo like the Start menu in Windows
<greg3000> Familiar with IPTABLES in redhat, with the /etc/sysconfig/iptables file -- do we have similar with debian/ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> harisund: right click the panel > add to panel > then add Main Menu
<harisund> bastidrazor: ok you are a genius. Thank you so much !
<bastidrazor> harisund: i use it the same way. you're welcome.
<oscar> hi everyone
<oscar> I need help with the battery tray icon for Maverick!!! please??
<wn1zid> itaylor57-   found it, for those using 10.10 sun java install here:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/  thanks for your time.
<greg3000> Just checking for a second opinion before following the instructions in this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4599886&postcount=15  it's to configure iptables and have the rules applied during network interface initialization
<crimsonmane> Hello. is this the replacement for irc.freenode.net ?
<bastidrazor> crimsonmane: this is a channel on the freenode network.
<oscar> can someone help me?? i have problems with the battery tray icon in ubuntu 10.10!!
<crimsonmane> alright thank you bastidrazor. i could not get irc.freenode.net to load in my browser anymore so am coming in through pidgin.
<Starminn> !ask | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nsd> greg3000: I set up iptables as an upstart job / init script, works pretty well
<nsd> greg3000: gimme a sec and I can get you a copy of my configs
<harisund> bastidrazor: I figured you would be the best person to ask, is there anyway to replicate the "most recently used applications" of Windows 7, or shall I just setup shortcuts myself in that menu you pointed me towards?
<oscar> My battery tray icon doesn't show the charge of my battery when I place the mouse over it, and when i left click it, it says "estimating" (Estimando, I'm using a spanish version)... does anyone know how to fix that? the battery tray works fine in xfce but i preffer gnome...
<Jef91|Gaming> Anyone know if there is a ppa that brings thunar 1.3 to ubuntu 10.04?
<ALexander_> Can somebody please help me?
<syrinx_> oscar: is it plugged into the wall or are you on battery now/
<ALexander_> I think the boot loader is broken.
<ALexander_> When ever I click Ubuntu in the boot loader, my pc restarts.
<oscar> im on battery now
<ALexander_> [20:30] <ALexander_> When ever I click Ubuntu in the boot loader, my pc restarts
<ChogyDan> Jef91|Gaming: is thunar 1.3 yet in natty even?
<bastidrazor> harisund: that i don't know about.
<ALexander_> [20:30] <ALexander_> When ever I click Ubuntu in the boot loader, my pc restarts
<Logan_WP> !info thunar | ChogyDan
<ALexander_> oops sorry
<ubottu> ChogyDan: thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 219 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Jef91|Gaming> No it's not ChogyDan - thats why I'm asking
<oscar> sorry if i delay my answer, but im trying to find the solutions on forums..
<nsd> greg3000: http://home.comcast.net/~chet102103/scripts/iptables_2011_03_01.tgz
<crimsonmane> oscar: i seem to recall that issue on my netbook. if the settings were to show the battery power "only when using battery power" then it malfunctions, but if you have it on "always show" then it was fine. again this was my netbook.
<bastidrazor> harisund: for frequently used applications i just drag the icon onto the top panel. i also have cairo-dock replacing my bottom panel
<oscar> crimsonmane: should i restart after i change the settings? because i did and nothing changed
<crimsonmane> oscar: yes.
<crimsonmane> but no promises
<crimsonmane> my netbook was finiky
<nsd> greg3000: don't use the install script I wrote, it's buggy (I forget what I did wrong). Also, use the instructions for the upstart job / init script, not the links
<oscar> non taken... thanks!
<nsd> greg3000: skip the part that says "If you want to use the init script system" but do copy the init script (obviously)
<harisund> bastidrazor: Thanks and one last question. Can I setup Windows key to open that menu?
<parabyte> i see i need to buy a licence from sco
<ChogyDan> Jef91|Gaming: I don't see it, but I think if there was, you would find it here: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev
<parabyte> are all you guys running illegal copies of linux?
<root> kay Virtual packages like 'alacarte' can't be removed
<crimsonmane> oscar did it work?
<root> what do i do?
<Jef91|Gaming> Yea... Building the .deb myself
<oscar> crimsonmane no it didnt :(
<Jef91|Gaming> Was hoping to avoid having to do so
<ugh123> well?
<ugh123> im trying to remove apache :(
<Starminn> HEy, guys... Umm.... Ubuntu keeps losing and finding my graphics drivers and it's quite annoying.
<ugh123> but i get Virtual packages like 'alacarte' can't be removed
<ChogyDan> ugh123: can you pastebin the error message?
<bastidrazor> harisund: it is Alt + F1 already.
<ugh123> pastebin?
<ugh123> like copy paste into chat?
<ChogyDan> !paste | ugh123
<ubottu> ugh123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crimsonmane> !pastebin
<Starminn> Right now all my apps got kicked back to Workspace 1, COmpiz isn't working, I have the plain Metacity window borders (so Emerald isn't working), and I'm not quite sure what to do.
<oscar> hey guuys: my battery tray icon doesnt show how much charge the battery has when i place the cursor over it, and when i left click the icon it says it's estimating... all the time... can anyone help???
<crimsonmane> oscar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601974
<ugh123> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574237/
<bastidrazor> harisund: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > Desktop > Show the panel's main menu > you can change it here
<ugh123> im an advanced user, so dont bother skipping the geeky stuff.
<ugh123> and yea, im in root for a reason .
<BlkSvr> there :P
<ChogyDan> ugh123: I think that just means alacarte is not installed
<BlkSvr> It is installed
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: what does apt-cache policy alacarte say?
<BlkSvr> i stand corrected
<BlkSvr> root@root:~# sudo apt-cache policy alacarte
<BlkSvr> alacarte:
<BlkSvr>   Installed: (none)
<BlkSvr>   Candidate: (none)
<FloodBot3> BlkSvr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlkSvr>   Version table:
<BlkSvr> >.<
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: I believe virtual means that it is provided by another package, fwiw
<BlkSvr> so how do i get rid of it?
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: because you want to remove apache?  can you pastebin the error you get for that?
<BlkSvr> brb in 5 kay?
<BlkSvr> and i alredy did
<BlkSvr> its the same as alecrte
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: I see two attempts to remove alacarte, but let me know when you are back
<A|i3N> HEY i got a weird question. Say I wanna load up my existing installation of windows 7 within Linux, for the hell of it - is there a program to do this with?
<miketomdool> i think you can with virtualbox-ose
<miketomdool> i think you have to convert it with a command from virtualbox... i would google it
<BlkSvr> back
<BlkSvr> alright one sec
<A|i3N> eh not exactly what I'm looking for I don't think. I mean yea I want a virtual machine but I want to load my existing O/S with it, which sounds retarded but i might need a file and don't want to reboot or something lol
<dandaman> is there a way to make my back audio jacks disable automatically when i plug into my front audio jack?
<BlkSvr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574239/
<BlkSvr> see same thing
<dandaman> or is there software that lets me control jacks?
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: apache is actually apache2-server or something, try tab completion
<vacho> anyone here use webmin?
<crimsonmane> When my computer sits idle for roughly 15 minutes my WUSB refuses to function until a restart. I've moved screensaver and power management to 2 hours to make sure that going idle into those modes wasnt causing it. Is there a fix that i cannot find online, or perhaps a way i can reboot the WUSB itself without rebooting the computer? i would rather just have it work as intended but whatever help anyone offers would be ... helpful.
<miketomdool> A|i3n http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<Starminn> dandaman: I just found something in my Applications list I never saw before (probably installed with somehting else) called "JACK Audio Connection Kit" that may be worth a try?
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, thats why im using purge not remove, purge reads it as sudo apt-get remove apache*
<Starminn> dandaman: I know nothing about it though and even if I did I know nothing about jacks either so... ;)
<itaylor57> !webmin | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<A|i3N> *L@@ks*
<BlkSvr> wait
<BlkSvr> GOT IT!
<vacho> itaylor57: thank you sir'e
<BlkSvr> apt-get purge apache*
<xxd_> hello
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan,  thanks!
<drag0nz> hey guys, is there a way to see which folders i have shared with my network?
<BlkSvr> Ill stay in channel incase i get more bs from this
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: erm, well, just a warning, sometimes the * goes crazy with apt-get
<A|i3N> Hm, interesting, wonder if this works for 7'
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, i know i know, ive been using linux since the days of 1.6 ... just ubuntu is a whole new world for me
<Starminn> Where can I go to get help with TuxGuitar?
<miketomdool> it should...
<matcouto> Does anybody know how to make LXDE keep the last wallpaper set on the new sessions?
<BlkSvr> well actually i started on a 1.6, it wasent in the "days of 1.6" it was just a distro that was long since abandoned.
<BlkSvr> ive been using linux since i was 13, and im 16.6 now :P more accurate.
<BlkSvr> dang it!
<BlkSvr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574243/
<crimsonmane> When my computer sits idle for roughly 15 minutes my WUSB refuses to function until a restart. I've moved screensaver and power management to 2 hours to make sure that going idle into those modes wasnt causing it. Is there a fix that i cannot find online, or perhaps a way i can reboot the WUSB itself without rebooting the computer? i would rather just have it work as intended but whatever help anyone offers would be ... helpful.
<BlkSvr> same error
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: I take it you don't mean linux kernel 1.6  :)  cause that is a long time ago
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, no i mean kernel 1.6 was on my first distro.
<drc> BlkSvr: old flavors, huh? Yggdrasil or SLS ?
<A|i3N> I might try this and get back to you Miketomdool. hehe. Hope it doesn't mess native boot up if i do.
<BlkSvr> drc, BK
<crimsonmane> When my computer sits idle for roughly 15 minutes my WUSB refuses to function until a restart. I've moved screensaver and power management to 2 hours to make sure that going idle into those modes wasnt causing it. Is there a fix that i cannot find online, or perhaps a way i can reboot the WUSB itself without rebooting the computer? i would rather just have it work as intended but whatever help anyone offers would be ... helpful.
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: ok, that's well before me.  Anyway, still, virtual package just means that there isn't a package with that name, and other packages provide it.  You need to select the right name.  See dpkg -l | grep apache
<drc> BlkSvr: hmmm...don't remember that one (they say the memory is the second thing to go)
<Jonii> I wonder how the flash problem(flash crashing occasionally when closing windows or firefox tabs) was suddenly fixed
<BlkSvr> sorry would you say that last thing again? i got disconnected.
<ahaziah77> hello, i have a skype question
<ChogyDan> crimsonmane: is this a card supported by linux?  I would try linux-backports-modules
<ahaziah77> does anyone know if there is a way to play the skype games on ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: ok, that's well before me.  Anyway, virtual package just means that there isn't a package with that name, and other packages provide it.  You need to find the right name.  See dpkg -l | grep apache
<crimsonmane> chogydan: yeah its on the list of supported hardware, although this problem has existed for years. i will look up what you said. i don't know what that really is.
<Starminn> In an applications (TuxGuitar) sound is not being outputted.
<ChogyDan> crimsonmane: lucid or maverick?
<BlkSvr> thanks :) , oh and drc: bk is a pourtugese installation, got it from a exchange student who bricked his labtop
<crimsonmane> maverick. the problem has existed since the dawn of time tho
<BlkSvr> drc: was banian kaumba or somthing like that
<ahaziah77> ?????
<ChogyDan> crimsonmane: maybe it is hardware, but the lbm install should be something like: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<drc> BlkSvr: ah...
<ersyah> a
<crimsonmane> what is "lbm" ?
<Starminn> In an application (TucGuitar), there is no sound being outputted, although sound has worked beautifully for all other apps. Anybody have any usggestions for fixes?
<ChogyDan> Starminn: try running it from the command line, see if you get any errors
<BlkSvr> know whats really cool? If you take out a harddisk used by windows, you can see the fragmentation as darkspots where data is in random spots :P
<BlkSvr> but if you take out a ubuntu harddisk ... its all kinda centered, minimal frags :P
<ahaziah77> can someone help?
<Starminn> ChogyDan: /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory. Okay, well that probably isn't good.
<bezao> how can i list all users created on my ubuntu? (command line)
<Starminn> ChogyDan: I'll try Removing then Installing again first before we try anything weird. ;)
<pension> cat /etc/passwd
<BlkSvr> ii  libbatik-java 1.7.ubuntu-4ubuntu1 xml.apache.org SVG Library
<BlkSvr> thats what i got from dpkg -l | grep apache
<Labladore> arkadaslar merhaba..
<Starminn> ahaziah77: Ask again, all on one line, and maybe somebody else can answer.
<ahaziah77> is there any way to run the skype applications, like playing games on ubuntu, all i have is the video?
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: I don't think apache is installed then.  Here is mine:  http://pastebin.com/YpFuPHrN
<ClankBot> CLANK OUT
<BlkSvr> ahaziah77, thats just cus skype hasent been updated for linux in ages. cus they hates us.
<BlkSvr> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahaziah77> BlkSvr, k, thats all i was wondering, so i guess it cant be done then?
<BlkSvr> thank you ubottu
<crimsonmane> ahaziah77: use Wine and the windows version of skype?
<ChogyDan> Starminn: I suspect that it is looking for some sort sound support that isn't there.  It might be tough to track down a solution
<Starminn> ChogyDan: I know. That's why I wanted to just try Reinstalling it first and crossing my fingers that it accidentally skipped something.
<Starminn> ChogyDan: Nope, no luck. ALright, well I give up, I don't need it that bad and I was only trying it to see what it was like.
<ClankBot> CLANK IN
<Starminn> ChogyDan: Unless you have a really awesome idea off the top of your head, of curse, but other than that it's not worth troubleshooting honestly lol
<adminewb> My lucid installation is behaving oddly: at random long intervals, my files seem to acquire emblems no one put there, that can't be removed. Other emblems on these files can be added or removed ok. Thoughts?
<ChogyDan> Starminn: yeah, that is one to sort out on launchpad.  The idea I have is something like: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41601
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, so how do i get rid of this ?
<BlkSvr> http://imagebin.org/140705
<BlkSvr> oh and i midaswell tell you what im doin, im using Gnacktrack, installing it, then installin ubuntu and linux mint meta packages over it. and yea.... ive done this before.
<Starminn> ChogyDan: Error's still there.
<BlkSvr> there all ubuntu derivatives so they should all be applicable.
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: Im not sure what Im looking for
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan,  services, see apache is still in there.
<agliodbs> anyone know how I map dev8-32 device numbering to device names?  i.e. /dev/sda/?
<adminewb> My lucid installation is behaving oddly: at apparently random long intervals, my files&folders seem to acquire emblems no one put there, that can't be removed. Other emblems on these files can be added or removed ok. Thoughts anyone? Ring any bells anyone?
<crimsonmane> chogydan: was it you telling me to fetch the backports? if so, or if not, do i now need to reboot to finalize (as am used to with windows) or with linux is it flying already?
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: OH, no idea
<ChogyDan> crimsonmane: I actually don't know, but I imagine that you would need to reboot
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan: sigh.
<lighta> hoi, how can I retrieve a file I just erase ? (e.g lets say I copy a file from a different location on past it on my current directory. Filename was similare and my copy erased my previous file, can I get it back ?)
<adminewb> agliodbs, did you want to mknod to fill your /dev directory?
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: that might be something specific to the distro you are using.  I don't have the services menu
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, it is. I asked the dev and he said it was just simple applications.menu editing, he didnt do anything nobody else on ubuntu coudlnt.
<agliodbs> adminewb: no, just trying to interpret SAR output
<Starminn> lighta: I don't have a suggestion, but a better way to ask this (just so it's more in plain-English) is "How do I retrieve a file that was overwritten?" (BEcause what you're talking about is overwriting it sounds, so just use "overwritten" instead of the long example lol)
<parkaboy> anybody having problems installing programs from Software Center: xchat and a couple of other things today said coming from "Unauthorized sources" then didn't install, but terminal install worked fine
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, infact the dev half-made everything here.... its rather annoyin. This distro still reads as ubuntu to grub2, that should tell you how much work he put into it lmao.
<Starminn> !recover | lighta (See if any of these help, although I'm not sure if it applies to being overwritten)
<ubottu> lighta (See if any of these help, although I'm not sure if it applies to being overwritten): Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: you can just rightclick the menu and edit out those entries
<EmuAlert> I can't figure out how to get crontab to work. I'm trying to get my file to run every minute (for easy testing), but my line from crontab -e, '* * * * * /home/brian/launchstuff', doesn't do anything. /home/brian/launchstuff does work straight from the terminal, so that's not the problem
<lighta> thx Starminn =) hehe exemple was clear
<DrMax> last update broke my nfs:  dmsg has message "svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)"
<DrMax> how do I fix that ?
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan,  if they were a grey ? , i would .... but theres an icon, which means some installation is left over
<BlkSvr> see
<bo> hey so how does one exit busybox and resume normal boot?
<UBuxuBU> join #antivirus
<BlkSvr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574252/
<Rhamphoryncus> I have ubuntu 10.04 booted on my old harddrive and just bought a new drive.  I'd like to do a clean install of 10.10 on the new drives.  What's the easiest method to do that?
<BlkSvr> those were whats left when i ran apt-get purge apache*
<quizme> i have a directory named "-p" (without the double quotes).  How do I rmdir it ?
<BlkSvr> Rhamphoryncus, download the new install, put it on a flash drive , and install to the new system.
<devcorkvince> Rhamphoryncus: just make the new drive primary
<Rhamphoryncus> BlkSvr: don't have one handy :/
<Starminn> quizme: You could try putting it between quotes or single-quotes. Basically, anything that tells Bash "This is a single string"
<BlkSvr> Rhamphoryncus a dvd or a dc will do ?
<BlkSvr> cd*
<quizme> starminn: i tried that
<Starminn> quizme: A better place to ask if that doesn't work is in #bash
<Starminn> quizme: Eh, ask in #bash then. They're the channel for that.
<quizme> starminn: thanks
<Rhamphoryncus> BlkSvr: seems wasteful but also seems like the most reliable solution.  The wiki FromLinux page has instructions to avoid it, but it also looks to avoid 75% of the installer and the autoconfiguration that comes with it
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: btw, apt-get uses regexp so you want to be using 'apt-get purge apache.*'
<adminewb> agliodbs: sar system monitor?
<Starminn> IS there a way to make a PortablLinux of Maverick? PortableLinux seems to only support up to Jaunty
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein, thanks, ugh not used to ubuntu, i wish i could go back to a pure cli installation.... but i need the hacker tools ... ugh.
<Rhamphoryncus> hmm barely have enough free space to download the image ;)
<adminewb> Lucid is behaving oddly: at random long intervals, my files&folders acquire emblems for no apparent reason, that can't be removed. Other emblems on these can be added/removed ok. Ring any bells anyone?
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: your system looks severely broken to me (reading through backlog) and you would have it reinstalled faster than the "fixing" you are currently doing.
<Fosten> anyone had any luck getting vlc to capture rawdv in ubuntu without dvgrab?
<bo_kane> hey so does anyone know how to get out of busybox in ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu??
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein, its not broken , its just not uninstalling stuff. And this isnt ubuntu. its a ubuntu offshoot made for pen-testing. I plan to strip it down package by package
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein, till its just the pentest tools and bassic system utilities
<bo_kane> which flavor are you talking about??
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: why not go the other way round and use debootstrap to install a minimal system and go from there?
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: seems way easier than what you are doing now.
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein, cus the dev didnt put that option in.
<bo_kane> what OS are you talking about BlkSvr and Ampelbein?
<BlkSvr> Ampelbiel: Gnacktrack 5.
<bo_kane> interesting
<BlkSvr> bo_kane, i tried putting the tools into ubuntu, but this is infact easier (surprisingly)
<bo_kane> which is easier?
<bo_kane> installing gnacktrack or the tools? clarify :P
<bo_kane> ..why not just add a gnacktrack ppa or request such a rep/o
<bo_kane> *repo?
<BlkSvr> bo_kane: installing gnack, ripping it down to the bassics, then installing ubuntu and linux mint meta packages over it.
<bo_kane> oh cool
<bo_kane> ..is it nearly identical to backtrack in terms of programs?
<BlkSvr> bo_kane: tried it, for some reason half of it dosent install and the half that dose wont go into the gnome menu.
<bo_kane> hm
<BlkSvr> bo_kane: pretty much, but the dev did a horrible job of it, its only good as a live cd.
<bo_kane> yeah thats how most small projects are these days
<bo_kane> pushing it out as fast as possible to foster interest in the project
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: your best bet is to ask the developer what he did, because I think this is severely off-topic here in #ubuntu.
<BlkSvr> Ampelbien: its all the same as ubuntu as far as what im doing (package management)
<adminewb> My lucid installation is behaving oddly: at random long intervals, my files&folders acquire emblems for no apparent reason, that can't be removed. Other emblems on these can be added/removed ok. Ring any bells anyone?
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: just because it uses apt-get doesn't make it the same.
<bo_kane> if this were facebook i would "like" that comment haha
<BlkSvr> Ampelbien: but using the same version of dpkg as 10.10 , the same synaptic manager, even the same software center dose.
<DrMax> last update broke my nfs:  dmsg has message "svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)"  How do I fix this?
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: it is still off topic as it isn't a official supported release. noone knows what the developer did when even such simple tasks as deinstalling packages doesn't work anymore.
<bo_kane> so anyone know how to fix busybox boot issues?
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein: it dose work, ive had simpliar problem on ubuntu itself, apache is a "virtual package" or whatever.
<BlkSvr> similar*
<ubuntu_> ok ubuntu wouldnt start after i installed along side win7, so I reformatted the drive ubuntu was on, grew it big again for win7, now when I boot I get something that says grub... using ubuntu on cd to get in here to find out what I need to do to remove grub and have my system boot into win7, btw I have no win7 cd...... help
<BlkSvr> ubuntu_, grub overwrit your bootloader, if you get rid of it, you wont be able to boot at all.
<bo_kane> ive had a couple reboots where ive loaded up into busybox and afterwards cannot get past basic boot scripts on both normal and rescue boots
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: like I said, that's broken. there is no apache package in the official repository.
<StevenX> Hi. Can someone tell me how to change my computer's name? The name is too long right now and it takes up a long string when I am using the terminal.
<bo_kane> ubuntu_, try using wubi
<Starminn> StevenX: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/
<bo_kane> delete your current install or make it smaller then use wubi to reinstall. windows sees it as an uninstallable program
<bo_kane> stevenx, google
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein, nothing is broken, he used a differant source. As far as i know, changing sources dosent break anything unless your an idiot with it.
<StevenX> thanks Starminn
<Starminn> !google | bo_kane
<ubottu> bo_kane: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ubuntu_> bo_kane: huh?
<bytesaber> got an old dos box i added to my network.  it's setup with a nic that supports netbeui.  i'm running the Workgroups add-on for DOS.
<bo_kane> okay
<bytesaber> can ubuntu run samba supporting netbuei ?
<Starminn> bo_kane: Or if you have to be sarcastic, then at least LMGTFY them. ;)
<bo_kane> there is this program called wubi
<bo_kane> IKNOWRIGHT
<bo_kane> i love that
<bo_kane> anyways
<Jasonn> BlkSvr: He is not saying that it would break something, he is just saying that the packages are not fully, if at all supported by canonical/ubuntu, so we cant provide support - therefore its offtopic
<bo_kane> wubi is a program you can use on windows to install ubuntu variants onto your harddrive AS windows programs
<bo_kane> so,
<exar> DrMax: errno 97 is EAFNOSUPPORT and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431118 says you can disable ipv6 to make the message go away
<bo_kane> if something goes wrong, you just hop on over to winblow$ and uninstall as you wish
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: different source = not ubuntu anymore = not supported here
<BlkSvr> jasonn: but you CAN provide support for your offical package manager, which is not broken or tamperd with, and is simply giving an error it would give with a virtual package from the main repo.
<DrMax> exar : hmm thx... so NFS stopped supporting IPv6 suddently?
<BlkSvr> if i knew of such a package i would lay it down for you, and with 35 thousand + packages, there probably is one in there.
<DrMax> well, rpc/portmap
<bo_kane> its also helpful in that you can set the size of the ubuntu install, however, the max is 30gb, which is a bit of a limiting factor but sounds good for you in that you want to keep windows larger
<BlkSvr> as such it IS supported by this session.
<BlkSvr> NOW. may we stop stalling for time and pushing this off, and put our heads together to help a fellow member of the community.
<bo_kane> Was that helpful, ubuntu_ ?
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> if i installed libreoffice .deb form their website then i will not get automatic updates for it, right?
<exar> DrMax: I just did a quick google search of your error message. I don't know what caused the error to start popping up for you. Sorry.
<BlkSvr> this should be an issue of what is and isnt yours to help with, this should be the issue of a member in trouble, and as such it is your obligation, nay your duty, to help such a member if you are a person who is inclined to do so.
<bo_kane> correct
<bo_kane> if you WANT updates, install the ppa as per their instructions
<bo_kane> personally, i would add it as they update more often than the ubuntu project
<Abhijit> bo_kane, 'whose' instruction? i only found that on omgubuntu.
<Starminn> !who | bo_kane
<ubottu> bo_kane: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: I think the virtual message is misleading you.  It just means that it isn't installed.  You are going to have to remove those menu links through a means other than apt-get I think
<BlkSvr> now, can we stop pushing off things we dont know about, and learn together about the system we use.
<coz_> Abhijit,  probably better to find a PPA for it
<DrMax> exar : last kernel upgrade
<Abhijit> coz_, yeah okay
<coz_> Abhijit,  but as I recall...doing it your way there were update
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan, but there is an icon, and experance is telling me that means somthing it providin that icon.
<Abhijit> coz_, :-o how?
<BlkSvr> Sorry for the horrid typing, got myself all worked up.
<bo_kane> Abijit, google "libreoffice ppa"
<coz_> Abhijit,   here is a ppa  I believe that is working
<Abhijit> !google | bo_kane
<ubottu> bo_kane: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
 * Abhijit is newer!!!
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: then use 'dpkg -S <filename>' to find out what package it belongs to
<Abhijit> :P
<Jasonn> BlkSvr: you are getting the package/update from a third party - its like getting a ford car, getting the motor on the black market, and complaining to ford that it doesnt work
<ChogyDan> BlkSvr: you gotta ask the dev how s/he is managing that icon.  S/he may not have used a package
<coz_> Abhijit,  I dont recall using the deb from their site and how it updates  but I do recall it updating somehow buts its been a while since I tried again
<bo_kane> well i google it for you, abhijit, BlkSvr
<bo_kane> oops
<bo_kane> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-libreoffice-ppa-ubuntu/
<bo_kane> there you are
<Abhijit> bo_kane, no i found it already.
<bo_kane> wow...
<DrMax> exar : so I'm a bit puzzled since the only thing I did was apt-get update/upgrade, reboot ... I did not change configurations manually
<BlkSvr> ChogyDan,  which is lovely because the dev is dead as far as i know. never responds to e-mails.
<Abhijit> coz_, ok then i go for ppa
<Abhijit> bo_kane, thanks
<coz_> Abhijit,  hold on I think there is an "official"  ppa  looking now
<bo_kane> no problem
<bo_kane> just make sure you do a sudo apt-get update
<bo_kane> BEFORE you try to add libreoffice
<coz_> Abhijit,    here you go    https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<bo_kane> coz_, hes good
<Starminn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<Abhijit> coz_, ok
<Abhijit> ok
<BlkSvr> Jezz, support teams are worse then warrenties... you change one little thing... "NOT OUR PRODUCT, GO AWAY!" ... >.<
<halitus> Hi all can i do a server install from a desktop iso? or just a minimal install and install what i need or remove what i dont etc?
<Abhijit> this is my new system and now i cant ctrl shift v - that is paste - to terminal~!
<Abhijit> help
<bo_kane> halitus, try ubuntu JeOS
<bo_kane> its EXTREMELY lightweight, and can easily be run from a virtual box application
<Starminn> halitus: http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<coz_> Abhijit,   mm that's odd,, this is ubuntu 10.10 ?
<BlkSvr> Abhijit, check your keyboard layout
<adminewb> Lucid is behaving oddly: at random long intervals, some files&folders acquire emblems for no apparent reason, that can't be removed. Other emblems on these can be added/removed ok. Ring any bells anyone?
<Abhijit> coz_, lucidc 6 bit
<halitus> the only reason i ask is because my banwidth is low
<Abhijit> BlkSvr, its usa
<halitus> and dont want to download another iso
<bo_kane> abhijit, yaquake and tilda packages allow you to use a key binding to open terminal
<BlkSvr> Abhijit, hmm, no idea then.
<bo_kane> ah i see, halitus
<Abhijit> bo_kane, not to open the terminal, to paste to terminal
<coz_> Abhijit,   doest  ctrl+alt  work with other keybindings?
<Starminn> halitus Well look at the link I gave you and see what is there and what isn't there compared to Desktop.
<Abhijit> BlkSvr, ok
<bo_kane> oh abhijit i see
<coz_> Abhijit,  rather  shift + ctlr
<halitus> Starminn, cheers will do
<Starminn> halitus: That way you can use your Desktop .iso and make it exactly like a server
<coz_> Abhijit, are you running compiz?
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: pastebin 'dpkg -l apache*' and we can tell you what part of it you still have installed
<Abhijit> coz_, i dont done anything. its new system.
<Firefishe> I'm running 10.04 Lucid.  I recently set up my wireless to use openDNS on a specific wireless  network.  I deleted all the information, but it still seems to be using openDNS to filter things I don't want filtered.  Is there a way to reset my entire, system-wide resolve.conf  so that it's like a fresh install?
<halitus> Starminn, yeah i thought that would be the case but how do i limit what gets installed while im installing it?
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> coz_,
<Abhijit> coz_, shift ctrl worked!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Abhijit> :-)
<coz_> Abhijit,   there you go
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein: just did that 30 second ago, had to > /root/Desktop/list it. theres alot.
<Starminn> halitus: I don't think you can. Maybe the alternate CD? But that'd be another download.
<halitus> hmm fair enough ill jsut give it a ago
<bo_kane> if its avaialble why not just pay for a server hosted by someone else?
<ubuntu_> bo_kane: ima dumbass when it comes to this stuff.. I installed ubuntu along side win7 a week back selecting half my hard drive. ubuntu has never worked, when I would try to select it from the menu I would get kernel panic -- not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0.0 and tried to figure that out in here... a week later in an attempt to just forget ubuntu, I used gparted to format the drive back to ntfs, then grew it, now I get       grub
<ubuntu_>  >     thats it... need to fix mbr, dont have recovery cd so thats my story
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: then do 'dpkg -l apache* | grep ii'
<Starminn> halitus: If you can, I'd do that server and you're done inmstantly but if not, just do what you wanted to do.
<bo_kane> ah i see
<bo_kane> ubuntu_, see if you can delete all ubuntu/grub stuff from inside win7
<bo_kane> and if you still want ubuntu use wubi
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: or even better 'dpkg -l *apache* | grep ii'
<exar> ubuntu_: if you can get to windows 7, try EasyBCD http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<Starminn> bo_kane: Windows has issues seeing Linunx filesystems. He'd be better off using a LiveCD.
<ubuntu_> cant get into win7, thats my problem, using ubuntu live cd to get in here
<Mios> I need some help. I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on an AMD64 computer, yet I don't seem to understand partitioning for it. I do not want to erase my entire hard drive.
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein,  you mean grep i right? not ii.
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: no, I mean 'ii'
<bo_kane> starminn, it sounds like he needs to remove ubuntu to give priority to win7
<BlkSvr> i get nothing/
<bo_kane> in which case he can do that via simple win7 partition tools
<Mios> I had 32 bit on my desktop, and it's install process was great. I do not know how to partition this one correctly to not screw it up.
<Abhijit> bye
<BlkSvr> :/ *
<bo_kane> if i am understanding properly
<Starminn> Mios: For Ubuntu you need an ext* partition mounted at "/" (root) and a 2GB swap.
<BlkSvr> Mios: WAIT
<Mios> I know this. I dont... *Waits*
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: that means that you don't have anything installed with apache in it's name
<bo_kane> Mios: if youre feeling ambitious, you can try zfs ^.^
<BlkSvr> mios: whats your ram, make your swap be 2 times the size of your ram.
<ChogyDan> ubuntu_: I would just reinstall Ubuntu.  Grub needs a few files on the Ubuntu install to function, and unless you can reinstall the win7 bootloader, you are stuck with grub, eh?
<Mios> My RAM is 3 GB. I shall make a 6 gig Swap file.
<Mios> And why try zfs?
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein: then why did i get such a big list for dpkg -l apache* ?
<francesco_> you can use bootrec.exe to restore the mbr
<bo_kane> because of its speed
<BlkSvr> nvm i got somthing
<bo_kane> and its just interesting and cool to mess around with, not to mention geek cred
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: because that also lists uninstalled, but available packages
<BlkSvr> but only when i used i
<BlkSvr> not ii
<exar> Mios: do you want to overwrite the 32-bit Ubuntu installation with the 64-bit Ubuntu installation?
<Mios> Geek cred or compatibility.
<Mios> Do want the latter.
<bo_kane> Mios: sounds like its gonna be a reinstall then
<Mios> I just got this laptop, which is 64 bit. The 32 bit is on my desktop. I do not want to overwrite Windows 7.
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574260/
<nichos> hi all, im trying to boot my system using the amd64 10.10 disc, when i boot it says "can not mount /dev/loop0" and drops me to busy box. I've tried setting the HD to ACHI, raid and ide, all the same results'\
<Lanh> Hi, I wonder if someone can point me in the direction of a fix, "passwords and encryption keys" isn't opening when I click it from the preferences menu in Ubuntu 10.10, and I can't figure out why. Any ideas?
<bo_kane> i dont think you can just upgrade from 32 to 64
<Firefishe> How do I reset my DNS servers to use whatever the ISP I'm on is using?  I want to stop using openDNS.
<bo_kane> gotta run
<bo_kane> bye all
<Mios> I know it's a reinstall, I just got this laptop... 7 hours and 30 minutes ago.
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: that's a list of packages that are not installed.
<alisalaah> Firefishe, usually if you remove opendns and just leave it on default it will use that
<alisalaah> Firefishe, opendns may be setup from the router not just on the comp
<ChogyDan> Firefishe: how did you install it?
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein: Hmm looks like my gut is wrong ill gedit the .desktop file to see wheres it calling the shots from
<exar> if you are using the Ubuntu installer, you should be able to have it automatically resize your windows 7 partition on the new laptop with a pretty slick GUI
<blkdg> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10 , latest patches applied. when i connect a sansa clip player, RHYTHMBOX sees it , and i can eject it from there. Why doesn't it show up on my desktop like when i plug in a lacie drive, or a sd card ?
<Mios> I am using the Installer. The GUI seems to be replaced with a "HEY! YOU NEED SKILLZ TO DO THIS!" for this one.
<Ampelbein> BlkSvr: read up on 'man dpkg-query' to find out why you want ii.
<nichos> Did i download the wrong version??
<Mios> I, however, do not remember my skillz to do that.
<Firefishe> alisalaah: That might explain why I can't get to certain sites, but I seem to remember I was able to get to them before I started using the openDNS name server addresses.  The thing is, I've deleted everything from all files previously changed.
<Mios> The z is unnecessary, I know.
<exar> Mios: well even if you have to manually partition, the process is not that hairy
<alisalaah> Firefishe, check your router's dns settings
<BlkSvr> Ampelbein: Mabey later, gotta get this system running tonight. If i dont , tommorow all hell breaks lose.
<alisalaah> usually 192.168.1.1 or 0.1
<Firefishe> alisalaah: This is a public wi-fi area.
<Mios> Hooray, I just noticed GParted.
<alisalaah> Do they use OpenDNS?
<Firefishe> alisalaah: I don't know.
<alisalaah> or you were abel to on tehir wifi before you chnaged to opendns?
<Firefishe> alisalaah: Yes, at least, I believe so.
<exar> Mios: but there should be a 3-radio-button list where the options are the equivalent of: 1. Install Ubuntu alongside other operating systems, 2. Blow everything else away, and 3. Manually partition
<Mios> Exar, there are two options. Delete Frakkin' Everything, and Specify Partitions Manually.
<Firefishe> alisalaah: How can I tell what DNS server is being used on the network right now?
<blkdg> if ubuntu automounts devices, would they all appear as icons on the desktop?
<BlkSvr> Mios: Then getcha geeky glasses on and read about partitions, your about to learn how computer software devides physical media :)
<nichos> hi all, im trying to boot my system using the amd64 10.10 disc, when i boot it says "can not mount /dev/loop0" and drops me to busy box. I've tried setting the HD to ACHI, raid and ide, all the same results'\
<alisalaah> Firefishe, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/05/howto-use-opendns-on-ubuntu.html
<alisalaah> Firefishe, that tutorial has some good step by steps
<alisalaah> Firefishe, maybe yo ucould try Google DNS servers, but use that ttorial to find it
<exar> Mios: weird. well, specify partitions manually. Right-click the biggest the NTFS partition, select change, and change the size of the partition
<alisalaah> or leave blank to deaults should use the providers DNS
<Mios> Doing so, Exar.
<agustinyanu> he
<BlkSvr> Okay, time to strip this (inset saucy curse word here)
<BlkSvr> insert* well that typo ruined it.
<BlkSvr> brb, gotta reboot this and chroot in, time for the fun part.
<panfist> if i'm compiling a program that's not in the repos where should i put the source folder
<th0r> panfist: it usually goes into /usr/local/src
<exar> panfist: ~/CODEZ
<blkdg> nichos, just a stab in the dark, but did you check the iso against a md5 ?
<Mios> Exar, does Pastebin have an equivalent to an image hosting thing? It seems that I have no ability to resize anything.
<blkdg> panfist,  in your home dir.
<adminewb> Lucid/GNOME is behaving oddly: at random long intervals, some files&folders acquire emblems for no apparent reason, that can't be removed. Other emblems on these can be added/removed ok. Ring any bells anyone?
<Firefishe> alisalaah: Just read it.  I read something similar on openDNS's site.  I've deleted the `prepend ...
<Firefishe> blasted fingers ;)
<Mios> This would be easier for me if I was able to provide screenshots.
<blkdg> panfist, once you've compiled, make, make install (or whatever) you can del the source dir
<panfist> blkdg what if the program is a service, why would i put it in my home dir? i know it's just the source, but still
<exar> Mios: that must be why the installer didn't have an option to install alongside other operating systems
<exar> it had already figured out it couldn't resize the partition
<Mios> So I am screwed?
<exar> try booting live and using gparted
<Mios> I am in live.
<blkdg> panfist, get the source, untar it in your home dir, enter the newly made dir, compile, exit the dir rm that dir.
<exar> oh
<exar> do you have it mounted?
<Firefishe> alisalaah: Just read it.  I read something similar on openDNS's site.  I've deleted the `prepend ...' stuff from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, as well as openDNS's name servers from the wireless account in the lan/wlan manager, so maybe the isp uses it, anyway.
<Mios> Nope.
<th0r> panfist: if you put it in /usr/local/src you can use it to 'make uninstall' later. Always a good idea to keep the src even after the executable is installed
<BlkSvr> yeeehaa, are you ready for it? time to do every Linux haters dream.
<panfist> yeah i dont know why people are recommending to put it in home and delete it... i've screwed up too many systems doing crap like that
<panfist> thanks th0r
<panfist> blkdg i appreciate the suggestions, too
<blkdg> panfist, if you can see yourself recompiling for extra compile time features / optimization, then keep the source. it should be small in relation to the binary that you're making
<Mios> OH. The largest partition is NTFS, does that make a difference?
<Firefishe> alisalaah: There was one step that had me do this:  `cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.auto  --  What does that do, exactly?
<th0r> panfist: old thinking knows what /usr/local is all about; new thinking (ubuntu) says to keep out of / and do everything in /home
<exar> yeah Ubuntu can resize NTFS no problem
<panfist> i think make uninstall is the best part and i had no idea that was even possible before
<Mios> Merda. I can't figure out what is messed up. D:
<exar> panfist: it's not always possible -- it depends on the package
<Firefishe> exar: I'd also have 'em defrag the NTFS side before having gparted resize it, too.
<panfist> yeah i guess the package would have to implement an uninstall script
<exar> yes that is safer, Firefishe
<Mios> Firefishe, I got the system 7 hours ago, there is very little to defrag.
<exar> panfist: just an uninstall target in the Makefile usually, but some don't
<Firefishe> Mios:  @ yer pleasure, and/or risk, then, brotha! ;) hee
<blkdg> panfist, there's nothing you can screw up by rm'ing a source dir. think about it, worst case, you use more bandwith and get it again. /home is the safest place to compile
<exar> Mios: if you exit the installer and make sure the NTFS partition is not mounted (disk utility or just type mount at a prompt) you can see if gparted will let you resize it
<Mios> Alright.
<panfist> blkdg: maybe i'm not a typical ubuntu user; i don't want to be safe, i want to learn as much as i can about system administration.
<Firefishe> brb
<panfist> i'm doing this with the objective of learning how to manage a multiuser multihost environment
<exar> Mios: disclaimer: I'm not an op or official Ubuntu support or anything. I've been in this channel for about an hour. I came here to ask a question about bridging wireless networks, but at this point I don't think this is the right place for it.
<Mios> Yeah, I've been disappointed by Ubuntu support before, but I figure it's the best place. Trolls in the tubes can screw up your system when you are trying to install stuff.
<blkdg> panfist, linux users are inherently safe. ubuntu users are linux users ...
<milamber> Mios: what is the issue?
<milamber> !screenshot | Mios
<ubottu> Mios: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Mios> It won't let me partition my main drive to install Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.
<milamber> Mios: are you running a live cd?
<Mios> Yes.
<panfist> blkdg: if you were going to install a program that's a service that could potentially be accessed by many users and hosts...
<panfist> you would seriously untar to home, install and delete the source?
<milamber> Mios: are you trying to dual boot?
<cmol> hai all
<cmol> am need you help.
<Hilikus> j
<Mios> milamber: Ye.s
<Mios> Yes.*
<linuxtech> Anyone have issues with the security issued kernek install?   linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic-pae appears to have some debconf/perl issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/574261/plain/
<milamber> Mios: are you following the tutorial?
<cmol> am have used microsoft visio on my windows, but what tool like visio on ubuntu 10.10 any body  can help me...
<cmol> am have used microsoft visio on my windows, but what tool like visio on ubuntu 10.10 any body  can help me...
<Mios> No. I've installed Linux 12 times since my 13th birthday.
<Mios> Should I be following it?
<blkdg> panfist, yes
<Firefishe> back
<milamber> Mios: when all else fails . . .
<milamber> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<afman> Hey if you want a program to run as an root from the GUI menu how do you go about getting Ubuntu to do that? IE if I want to run soemthing like wireshark without having to open up terminal how would that work?
<exar> Mios: try rebooting and run the installer directly instead of live
<Mios> milamber:  http://imagebin.org/140711
<exar> see if the friendly resize option shows up
<panfist> blkdg: well you're going to have to do more to convince me than just say '/home is the safest place to compile'
<milamber> Mios: brb
<duongthaiha> Mios:  r u trying to dual boot ??
<blkdg> panfist, think about it: grab x.tar.gz, un tar it, enter x, read the README, probabbly do a make , make install, then once it's compiled and installed, I would DELETE  the source.  why on earth would i keep it???
<Mios> duongthaiha: Yes.
<exar> Mios: hehe that looks bad
<exar> Mios: does your partition have some kind of transparent encryption?
<Mios> I don't know. I have 7 on that one.
<duongthaiha> Mios: how many partion in the harddrive that you have
<Firefishe> what would happen if I manually delete /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf.auto ?
<Mios> 4.
<exar> duongthaiha: Mios posted a screenshot
<duongthaiha> Mios: ohh can you use automatic partition
<Mios> No I can not duongthaiha
<duongthaiha> exar: sorry just join the forum
<duongthaiha> Mios: do you need all 4 partition?
<panfist> blkdg: because space is probably the cheapest resource in your computer? why not keep it?
<blkdg> panfist, one other thing, compiling a 'service' is the same as compiling an app. the make will dictate where things go unless there are compile time flags which let you over ride.
<Mios> I most likely do not, duongthaiha
<dingo> why cant i reboot properly ? right now i am using the live disk to access this because i cant access my computer any other way ... every time i attempt to reboot my system with ubuntu 10.10 installed it takes me to a grey config screen with a blue background and it asks me to select a language ... but it wont accept any key commands ... therefore i open my cd tray (from the tower) place this disk in the tray close and shutdown ... then i wait and turn it
<dingo>  back on and it will let me reinstall but when i go to reboot later on (after the install) i have to go through the process all over again ... i am very tired of reinstalling so many times and i just want it to be fixed
<blkdg> panfist, so you want to mirror every version / revision of said package?
<duongthaiha> Mios: you have a very small ntfs sda3
<cmol> am have used microsoft visio on my windows, but what tool like visio on ubuntu 10.10 any body  can help me...
<duongthaiha> Mios: if you dont use them then delete it
<Mios> Alright
<exar> I would be wary of that
<duongthaiha> Mios: make sure you check if you need anything in that partition
<panfist> blkdg: well, it depends on the package how much i would keep, but if it's huge than re-downloading can be a pain too...i like to collect things
<exar> those partitions could be being usedby the laptop manufacturer for restore or backup
<Mios> I plan to check
<duongthaiha> exar: if that was used oem then normally it at the beginning the the harddrive
<panfist> blkdg: but you are right, service or app it really doesn't matter for the source...
<duongthaiha> exar: sda3 is somewhere at the middle which is a strange thing to have anyway
<blkdg> panfist, so then apply the same rule you just stated to where the compile occurs
<blkdg> panfist, /home ...
<exar> if you boot into windows to check, look at the administrative tools / computer management / disk management to see wtf is going on with your main windows partition
<exar> if it's encrypted or compressed or something
<Mios> SDA3 is my recovery partition.
<panfist> blkdg: i just think for a multi user system, if i was going to keep it at all, why my own home dir...
<Firefishe> Mios:  You could always wipe the entire drive, repartition manually an NTFS side and a ext4 (or what-have-you) side, then install ubuntu and then windows to their specific locations manually.
<Mios> Do not want to get rid of that.
<duongthaiha> Mios:  okie no problem can you give us a better screen of your harddrive
<exar> Firefishe: if this is a newer laptop, it can be a pain to get the drivers right for Windows
<blkdg> panfist, i would hazard a guess and say most people might keep kernel source, and that's seriously about it.
<milamber> Mios: how's the manual working out?
<Firefishe> exar:  Well, if MIos's laptop came with a driver-recovery cd, there you go ;)
<exar> the manufacturer-installed operating system is usually filled with bloatware but the drivers are all the correct versions installed in the correct order
<exar> yeah I'm just saying it can be a crap shoot
<blkdg> panfist, how multiuser ready is ubuntu?
<duongthaiha> Mios: I had the similar problem when i install my ubuntu. I have to use gpartition to shink some space
<th0r> panfist: in a multiuser system there are often several admins with access to the system. They would all have access to /usr/local, but would not have access to each other's /home
<blkdg> good point th0r
<mouse> I'm having a hard time doing a remote desktop to a windows 7 machine.  I tried it with rdp and vnc and nothing has worked.  Any idea why?
<duongthaiha> mouse: any error message?
<exar> mouse: port forwarding in the appropriate places?
<dingo> wow ... 1465 ppl here and no-one can help me ?
<cyix> dingo: I think many may be afk
<syrinx_> dingo: whats the situation
<dingo> ahh
<mouse> duongthaiha, Just that it can't connect.  exar, is port forwarding done on my side or theirs?
<dingo> syrinx ; i cant reboot
<exar> mouse: theirs
<syrinx_> dingo: ok....
<mouse> exar, What do they have to do?
<exar> mouse: if they are behind NAT (a firewall) then they have to forward the server port to their server host
<dingo> i printed it all up a bit if you dont mind scrolling its pretty involved
<exar> dingo: are you taking the CD out after installation?
<dingo> exar : yes
<mouse> exar, How would they do that?
<duongthaiha> mouse: ask them to forward port 3389
<exar> mouse: router configuration
<syrinx_> dingo: dual boot or no?
<duongthaiha> mouse http://portforward.com/
<dingo> syrinx; no
<Mios> Crap. The small HP_TOOLS partition apparently contains my BIOS.
<duongthaiha> mouse: this is a very good website for port fowarding
<Mios> That's asinine.
<blkdg> dingo, wireless keyboar or mouse?
<dingo> blkdg: no on both
<mouse> duongthaiha, exar, Ah I think that makes sense now.  What happens if the person is at a university and doesn't have access to the router?
<exar> Mios: I doubt it's your actual BIOS, but I would keep it around
<duongthaiha> mouse: haha just forget it then university normally dont allow those thing
<Mios> The problem is that I have 4 partitions. The others I am paranoid of getting rid of
<blkdg> dingo, and it accepts all commands during the install procedure?
<jilt> how to register my name with irc/
<duongthaiha> Mios: 4 partition in one harddrive?
<Mios> Apparently, duongthaiha
<apoage> hi just one question about wifi usb card is possible it will work in master mode (like Aces Point / AP) under ubuntu/linux while manufacturer says it works under windows in software AP mode .. no exactly sure what it means but just if someone has any idea
<drc> jilt: /join freenode    and ask there
<dingo> blkdg, yes its after install and during the next reboot after the intial that it messes up
<duongthaiha> Mios:  should be ok my have 5
<mouse> duongthaiha, Yeah I was afraid of that.  She went home for the weekend and I assumed that would be the perfect time but it still didn't work even after disabling the firewall.  I didn't think to mess with the router at her parent's house.
<drc> jilt: err... /join #freenode    and ask there
<duongthaiha> Mios: if you have a default small fat partition then leave it it normally oem
<blkdg> dingo, standard 32 / 64 bit install, not a server or a netbook or an alternate?
<Firefishe> What is the command for looking up a domain name's ip numbers?
<duongthaiha> Mios if there in any thing with recover name also leave it
<duongthaiha> Mios: then shink some space from the windows partition
<exar> apoage: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers if you can figure out your manufacturer or chipset then this list will tell you the current capabilities of your device in linux
<dingo> yes standard 32bit (i assume) desktop
<dingo> on a desktop
<Mios> The SYSTEM partition seems to contain a folder containing BOOT/en-US/bootmgr.exe.mui (And in the same folder memtest.exe.mui) and System Volume Information, along with a bootmgr file. In the SVI folder, there is a folder called EfaData, A file called LightningSand.CFD, and Tracking.log. In the EfaData folder there is SYMEDA.DB
<Mios> SYMEFA.DB**
<apoage> exar: thanks
<jilt> drc:thanx
<matt-vaio> I am sick of unity for now. until it's bugs are worked out, I want to use gnome again, and there is no gnome-desktop related startup option. Any ideas?
<duongthaiha> Mios: howbig is system?
<xangua> matt-vaio: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Mios> It is... Hold on.
<cmol> am have used microsoft visio on my windows, but what tool like visio on ubuntu 10.10 any body  can help me...
<cmol> am have used microsoft visio on my windows, but what tool like visio on ubuntu 10.10 any body  can help me...
<cmol> am have used microsoft visio on my windows, but what tool like visio on ubuntu 10.10 any body  can help me...
<FloodBot3> cmol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt-vaio> xangua, already says it's at the latest version
<xangua> then choose gnome as your session matt-vaio
<Mios> It is 209 Mb
<Mios> I need to get rid of it to make a new partition, though.
<hensem> hello all
<hensem> i've got some problem in ubuntu...
<exar> cmol: http://www.osalt.com/visio OpenOffice.org Draw should be easy enough to get in 10.10
<DrMax> exar : setting nolock to the nfs mount seems to solve the problem
<hensem> i want to restore mysql dump in ubuntu..
<matt-vaio> all there is is Ubuntu Desktop Edition and Ubuntu Classic Version among others. xangua, neither work obv
<duongthaiha> Mios: can you post a full picture of the partitions
<Mios> Yes I can.
<duongthaiha> Mios: its easier to visually see it :D
<hensem> but it can't. i try to 'cat' the dump of mysql... it shows in binary
<blkdg> dingo, what do you mean , 'i assume'
<dingo> blkdg,  32 bit install desktop edition
<drc> matt-vaio: 10.10 or 11.04a?
<xangua> matt-vaio: classic¿ using natty¿ matt-vaio not supported here
<hensem> is there any way i can restore this dump in ubuntu mysql?
<matt-vaio> 11.04a2 just yesterday
<Mios> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<blkdg> dingo, 10.4, 10.10 ?
<drc> matt-vaio: natty supported in #ubuntu+1
<matt-vaio> oh
<dingo> blkdg, 10.10
<matt-vaio> kthx
<penemue> hello everyone, any tip on how to run ubuntu 10.10 under virtualbox at higher than 800x600 ?
<Mios> duongthaiha: http://imagebin.org/140716
<penemue> tried adding that package virtualbox-ose something but didn't change anything
<duongthaiha> penemue: install guest addition
<syn-ack> penemue, Install the Guest tools
<matt-vaio> penemue, use the virtualbox that is supplied on the website, not OSE
<matt-vaio> OSE sucks.
<Beavis90> Hi
<penemue> guest additions I think i installed... well double clicked  on the stuff on cd, didn't see what the terminal said cause it dissapeared after
<mouse> I have a linux distro iso file I want to burn to cd but it's 800+ mbs and I want to make it smaller so I ran it in virualbox and uninstalled a few packages but they weren't permanently removed from the iso.  How would I make it smaller?
<duongthaiha> Mios: can you shink the sda2
<penemue> i'll do it again from a terminal tomorrow (5 am here)
<Beavis90> I am trying to enable the linux firewall as soon as the systems loads
<Mios> No I can not, Duongthaia
<Beavis90> can someone help me with this
<penemue> thanks
<duongthaiha> Mios: encrypted??
<Mios> Red ! Icon.
<Mios> On it.
<apoage> exar, well emm it is Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter and all i can find is rt2800usb but in colum is only interrogation mark so still have no idea
<qq1> i need serious help qq
<Mios> Wait a minute, what is an lba partition?
<Trav> francesco_, its me on my iphone got the cd burnt whats next
<matt-vaio> good question...
<duongthaiha> Mios: Can you boots in windows and shink it from windows?
<Mios> No I can not, Duongthaiha.
<blkdg> dingo, just rereading your original question. so you insert cd, boot, select install, wait, and then reboot with the cd in?
<exar> Mios: I really think you should try to resize the big 280GiB partition
<Mios> I have tried, Exar
<broculis> hello
<Mios> It will not let me.
<duongthaiha> Mios: any error when you do it it windows?
<exar> Mios: I see you found Gparted. If you make sure it's unmounted, even Gparted won't do it?
<Mios> Even Gparted won't do it.
<dingo> blkdg, no the cd is long out of the tray by then ...
<matt-vaio> Mios, it might not work if you are running a partitioner inside linux or using unetbootin on the drive
<matt-vaio> it will lock it for safety
<Mios> I am using a partitioner in a liveCD
<matt-vaio> and stay mounted. try using gparted on a flash...
<matt-vaio> oh,
<Mios> And I have a bunch of warnings on it
<exar> Mios: see how it says mount point and it has text there? that text should not be there
<matt-vaio> any error messages?
<Mios> Yes. A bunch of them, matt-vaio
<blkdg> dingo, when you hit restart now at the end of the installation, the cd ejects, right?
<exar> Mios: when that column is empty for sda2, try to resize it
<bin_bash> Hello/
<milamber> !gparted | Mios
<ubottu> Mios: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dingo> blkdg, this last time it happened after i had updated the system through the update manager
<duongthaiha> Mios: a buch of them mean very litter :P
<bin_bash> Skype crashed, and I closed it, and it doesn't show in top, but whne trying to start skype it says "Another instance of skype may exist"
<bin_bash> what do?
<dingo> blkdg, yes that is correct
<duongthaiha> Mios:  is that a warning of error?
<broculis> just bought a  hp g62  and the wifi RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe his having problems connecting/ staying connected/ slow connection
<lea123>  I happen to uninstall the remanents of evolution and therefore uninstalled the gnome panel.. I tried what ubbuttu said but when i type gnome-panel it the terminal gets attached to the panel and  it also throws up GTK warning
<qq1> anyone can help me with this kernel panic please?
<Mios> It is a warning.
<xangua> bin_bash: pkill skype
<qq1> i am going to freak out
<duongthaiha> Mios: what is this warning about?
<Mios> It seems to be like 5,000 warnings on one window, and I can not see all of them because of my asinine resolution.
<lea123>  I happen to uninstall the remanents of evolution and therefore uninstalled the gnome panel.. I tried what ubbuttu said but when i type gnome-panel it the terminal gets attached to the panel and  it also throws up GTK warning
<bin_bash> xangua: didn't work
<Mios> And I can't copy them either.
<ruan> i've installed the 7zip package but i can't open RAR files.. it says file type not supported
<ruan> but i can open .7z files
<blkdg> dingo, did you change any settings during the installation ?
<xangua> lea123: install ubuntu-desktop and don't uninstall what comes with it ;)
<milamber> !rar | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xangua> ruan: installed p7zip-full ¿
<duongthaiha> Mios: are you sure that partition is not mounted to your live cd
<mouse> When you press alt f2 you get the run application window.  What's the terminal command for that?
<blkdg> dingo, did you check the iso you downloaded with md5 ?
<ruan> i'll try p7zip full
<dingo> only automatic login
<ruan> ah, non-free rar module for p7zip
<lea123> xangua: What do you mean ?
<drc> ruan: install p7zip-rar
<ruan> i did so
<milamber> ruan: you need unrar-free for up to version 2 and unrar for version 3, make sure multiverse is enabled for unrar
<dingo> blkdg, now you have me lost ... the disk i have came from canonical through the mail
<syrinx_> ruan: unrar-free
<ruan> and yeah, now it works
<ruan> p7zip-rar
<ruan> thanks
<blkdg> dingo, sorry, one sec
<ExplodingPiglets> hey can somebody give me a direct link to download wireshare? I tried googling, but they all lead to nothing.
<dingo> blkdg, its ok im thankful you are helping no need to be sorry
<qq1> well anyone can help me about that kernel panic? please.
<exar> ExplodingPiglets: http://media-2.cacetech.com/wireshark/src/wireshark-1.4.4.tar.bz2
<Mios> Okay, whoever wanted to know the errors. This screwed up and opened like 500 trash instances
<Mios> http://imagebin.org/140717
<Mios> It took forever to fix. Those are the errors I can se
<blkdg> dingo, when folks grab disk image of ubuntu (*.iso) then should check that it downloaded properly by comparing the md5 checksum that ubuntu provides against the one that the downloader creates on their system. it allows the downloader to make sure the .iso is not corrupt
<Mios> see
<matt-vaio> it's the unity bar.
<lea123_> Evolution seems to be the Internet Explorer application of Windows. Even though I uninstalled it ages ago it stil provides me the updates, patches and I cant just get rid of it
<ExplodingPiglets> thanks exar
<blkdg> dingo, but you got yours in the mail.......
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: do you mean wireshark?
<exar> ExplodingPiglets: that's the source... if you want Ubuntu's version just type 'apt-get install wireshark'
<ExplodingPiglets> oh
<dingo> blkdg, yeah i was wondering how that applied to me
<lea123_> I had install ubuntu-desktop to get back my Gnome-Panel
<blkdg> dingo, was this a weird machine to start with ? did it boot windows?
<duongthaiha> Mios: wtf
<bin_bash> Does anyone know how to kill a program if it's not listed in top?
<Mios> My thoughts exactly, duongthaiha
<duongthaiha> Mios:  seem you having a bad boy here
<blkdg> dingo, did you change any settings during the installation ?
<milamber> bin_bash: ps aux | grep <programname>
<dingo> blkdg, its an hp of somesort and was originally loaded with windows vista
<milamber> Mios: do a disk check
<blkdg> dingo, did you change any settings during the installation  ?
<lea123_> Hello anybody has any clue to uninstall evolution completely without having the Gnome-Panel uninstalled
<dingo> blkdg, the only setting i changed was to automatic login
<duongthaiha> Mios: yup a disk check would be reasonable
<Mios> In which OS?
<blkdg> dingo, install again, take away the auto login
<duongthaiha> Mios: run it in Win
<gage_bw> Hi all. I'm trying to modify my .bashrc to set the title of terminator(but not gnome-terminal), but I'm not sure what to test for.
<bin_bash> milamber: It says no such process
<opium> hi! I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 onto my Laptop, booting thru USB gives me the error "NTLDR is missing." Any ideas?
<duongthaiha> Mios make sure you have a good windows disk then i will look to see why you have such error
<Mios> I'm done. Linux is not worth this.
<gage_bw> good luck Mios
<duongthaiha> Mios: its worth it just a bit of bad luck
<Mios> I've installed Ubuntu 12 times in 3 years, and this is completely screwed up.
<blkdg> dingo, maybe when X starts, there's a driver conflict, and that's locking your system?
<dingo> blkdg, thats exactly what i wanted to avoid (another reinstall) ... but ill try again anyway ... anything else you can think of ?
<duongthaiha> Mios: should still run the check anyway just for windows run well
<bin_bash> I don't know what the problem is. but liek, I think my skype name is still logged in
<bin_bash> wtf
<blkdg> dingo, but just for trouble shooting purposes, reinstall and have it propmt you to log in, no auto login...
<dingo> blkdg , can you elaborate ?
<duongthaiha> Mios: run chkdsk /f
<syn-ack> duongthaiha, "Command not found"
<syn-ack> :P
<milamber> bin_bash: can you just run ps?
<qq1> i am getting the error on boot `` kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<duongthaiha> syn-ack: lol in windows i should have said
<bin_bash> milamber: this is the output: 20022  0.0  0.0   3324   800 pts/3    S+   22:51   0:00 grep Skype
<ExplodingPiglets> whoa whoa whoa
<blkdg> dingo, have you consistanly reinstalled and told it to auto log you in?
<ExplodingPiglets> what is this network analyzer stuff?
<ExplodingPiglets> I wanted something like limewire
<syrinx_> whoa whoa whoa
<dingo> blkdg, yes
<bin_bash> When I try to sudo kill -9 or killall, it says no process found
<blkdg> dingo, let's eliminate that possibility
<blkdg> dingo, right?\
<dingo> ok
<Mios> I'm going back to Windows. Apparently 10.10 has a fatal bug called it wants to rape my entire system, or just not work.
<milamber> bin_bash: oh, ok. i thought it wasn't working. in which case i would say that skype is not running
<exar> Mios: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487300 it's a little dated, but this thread says try chkdsk /f on the partition in safe mode then reboot windows a couple of times to let the scans run before Windows attempts to load  the OS off the partition
<qq1> god please any can help me?
<bin_bash> Sorry I meant my kill attempts aren't working
<ExplodingPiglets> ok, pardon my bluntness but what the hell is wireshark?
<ChogyDan> qq1: what filesystem do you have?
<exar> ExplodingPiglets: what did you want?
<qq1> ext4 i guess
<syrinx_> ExplodingPiglets: packet sniffer
<qq1> im a bit newb at this stuff sorry
<ExplodingPiglets> I wanted wireshare
<milamber> !info wireshark | ExplodingPiglets
<Mios> Time to reboot.
<ubottu> ExplodingPiglets: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.11-4build0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 714 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<syn-ack> ChogyDan, I'm thinking it's a bad fstab
<Mios> -.-
<duongthaiha> Mios: see u in ubuntu soon
<exar> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wireshare/
<exar> my bad
<duongthaiha> Mios: it worth it mate :D
<dingo> blkdg, thanks i'll be back soon with results
<blkdg> dingo, should take you about 15 min.
<exar> ExplodingPiglets: I assumed you typo'ed
<ExplodingPiglets> kthanls
<ExplodingPiglets> *kthanks
<ExplodingPiglets> Gah!
<ExplodingPiglets> Which one is the download link?
<bin_bash> milamber: how can I kill this unkillable skype process?
<ChogyDan> qq1: have you pastebined your fstab and blkid output?
<duongthaiha> milamber: restart??
<milamber> bin_bash: you have to be more specific about what the problem is. skype isn't running
<eoss> Ok, i had to change filer permissions in my www folder so www-data had group access, now everytime i make a new file or folder in the directory i need to also change it specifically? isnt there any way for it to take on some predefined permissions
<bin_bash> milamber: when I try to load skype and login, it says "Another skype instance may exist"
<bin_bash> And I can't log in
<matt-vaio> oh, and while I'm at it, does anybody know how to use aircrack-ng? :D
<exar> ExplodingPiglets: it looks like they have not posted any files to SourceForge, yet
<ExplodingPiglets> Ok, can somebody give me a direct download link to wireshare? I mean when I click the link, it starts downloading.
<ExplodingPiglets> orijewdbfr
<matt-vaio> wireshark?
<milamber> eoss: create the files as www-data
<bin_bash> ExplodingPiglets: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<mouse> I wasn't paying too much attention.  What exactly was mios having trouble with?
<ExplodingPiglets> I tried that
<qq1> ehm what are those :7
<eoss> milamber, how i do that?
<syrinx_> hes looking for *wireshare* not *wireshark*
<duongthaiha> mouse: he was trying to install ubuntu
<blkdg> good night
<qq1> how can i
<syrinx_> im gessing wireshare is some P2P thingy
<ChogyDan> !paste | qq1 (can you pastebin /etc/fstab?)
<ubottu> qq1 (can you pastebin /etc/fstab?): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<matt-vaio> for p2p, stick with transmission or qbittorrent :>
<exar> yeah it looks like they just created the Wireshare project in January and have not released any files yet
<matt-vaio> hmm
<syrinx_> i agree with matt-vaio, stick with torrents
<mouse> duongthaiha, And he couldn't do it?  That's weird.  Did he not have enough ram or wrong file system type or something?
<matt-vaio> man matt-vaio is such a sucky nick
<matt-vaio> all the rest of mine are taken:(
<milamber> eoss: sudo su www-data
<bin_bash> I have no idea how to deal with this skype issue. wtfbbq.
<duongthaiha> mouse: he got something wrong with his ntfs partition
<andai> Java sound stutters
<drc> matt-vaio: then time to re-invent yourself...pick a new one :)
<andai> D:
<Logan_WP> !skype | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<syrinx_> matt-vaio: change dat ish
<bin_bash> Wow that's so helpful.
<mouse> duongthaiha, I thought linux couldn't run on ntfs.
<matt-vaio> mwilson, mw, and desertfox are taken lol
<bin_bash> Thank you for telling me how I can install a program that I already have installed.
<duongthaiha> bin_bash: its a bot :P
<bin_bash> Logan_WP isn't a bot, is it?
<matt-vaio> o wow. 1manBandcamp is taken too
<Logan_WP> bin_bash: I don't think so...
<milamber> bin_bash: sudo chown -R user.group .Skype
 * Logan_WP looks at himself for bot-like characteristics
<milamber> bin_bash: from your home directory: cd ~
<alisalaah> !Logan_WP help
<gage_bw> Hmm...When the terminal looks at .bashrc, what information can I access? I want to set the title for certain terminals, but not others.
<alisalaah> :)
<syrinx_> mwilson1023: there u go
<bin_bash> am I supposed to change user.group to something?
<mwilson1023> :) that's my last choice
<witeshark> is Ubuntuzilla for FF not working?
<switch10_> my android phone is mounting read only all of a sudden.  the owner and group is root.  I've tried chmoding and chowning, still no go.  Its fstab entry is listing it mounted as rw.  any ideas?
<Logan_WP> !firefox | witeshark
<ubottu> witeshark: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Logan_WP> witeshark: use that instead of Ubuntuzilla
<witeshark> Logan_WP, thanks
<milamber> bin_bash: your user your group
<Logan_WP> witeshark: np
<mwilson1023> Anyone know how to use Aircrack-ng? I've forgotten my WPA key lol
<bin_bash> i have no idea what my group is
<Logan_WP> mwilson1023: are we supposed to know what it is? :P
<andai> 64 bit, Java stutters like crazy (sound), graphics slow down too, when i turn off sound in-game graphics speed up. Minecraft and "need for madness"
<milamber> bin_bash: just user should work then
<mwilson1023> Logan_WP, some of us do
<duongthaiha> mwilson1023: reset your router its faster
<syrinx_> mwilson1023: reset the router?
<exar> mwilson1023: I've never used it for WPA. You would need access to some rainbow tables and a lot of time from what I understand.
<syrinx_> ninja'd
<mwilson1023> that was a lame excuse for cracking my neighbors ;P
<bin_bash> milamber: that didn't work either
<Logan_WP> hey, no illegal stuff here :D
<mwilson1023> lol jk
<mwilson1023> we're best buds
<alisalaah> Logan_WP, assuming its a program to crack wireless WPA passwords, but ive never used it
<bin_bash> milamber: I still can't login to skype
<duongthaiha> mwilson1023: like i gonna belieave that?
<milamber> bin_bash: cp .Skype .Skype-backup && rm -r .Skype
<Logan_WP> alisalaah: that's what it is :)
<drc> mwilson1023: not if he catches you you aren;t (anymore) :)
<alisalaah> mwilson1023, plug into ethernet, reset password there
<Logan_WP> yo, mwilson1023, have you asked in #aircrack-ng?
<mwilson1023> they have a channel? srsly?
<exar> yeah
<bin_bash> lol cp
<bin_bash> milamber: what does that do?
<Logan_WP> mwilson1023: srsly.
<mwilson1023> yew FORRAEL?
<mwilson1023> jk
<exar> actually that might be a good place to ask my question too
<milamber> bin_bash: it makes a backup of your skype directory and then deletes the original
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> milamber: the output I got was cp: omitting directory `.Skype'
<duongthaiha> bin_bash: when you run ps can you see skype
<Logan_WP> mwilson1023: going to join that channel? :P
<halitus> how do I install ubuntu on an ext4 fs without journaling?
<milamber> bin_bash: you might need a -R in the cp, so cp -R .Skype .Skype-backup && rm -R .Skype
<syn-ack> halitus, install ext2.
<mwilson1023> Logan_WP, in a few minutes
<Logan_WP> mwilson1023: ok
<Bella> Hello. I connect to my ADSL2 modem wirelessly... have never had any issues connecting from windows but I cannot seem to connect from ubuntu 10.10. My wireless card is detected but it picks up no networks to connect to... when I try and connect to "Hidden network" and put in the name security and password it just sits there for a while then tells me it needs password for authentication. I have checked it's the right network name security typ
<Bella> e and password.
<halitus> syn-ack, yeah thats what i thought no other problems with doing that?
<jiltdil> hi
<syn-ack> Well, yes
<bin_bash> Okay no output
<halitus> oh?
<bin_bash> milamber: now what
<syn-ack> halitus, ext4 is not backward compatible with ext2. only ext3
<milamber> bin_bash: try logging in again
<syn-ack> halitus, May I inquire as to why you think you don't want a journal?
<syn-ack> s/want/need
<halitus> syn-ack, I am installing onto a CF card
<mwilson1023> Logan_WP, at first you didn't even knew wut it was, and now ur begging me to join it. trap?
<mwilson1023> ...and it's there.
<mwilson1023> lol
<andai> help! terrible stuttering & lag in java games (unless i disable sound). what's up?
<mouse> This portforward.com site is awesome.  Thank you for showing me.
<syn-ack> halitus, ah, in that case, there are some things you can do to make it faster.
<halitus> syn-ack, my plan was no journaling and no swap and point a few other things to ramdisk
<mwilson1023> mouse, doesn't it cost money tho?
<duongthaiha> mouse: no pro
<halitus> syn-ack, im also worried about how many read writes
<syn-ack> halitus, That's generally the procedure
<alisalaah> Does anyone know if there is any plans to make DisplayLink supported in Native Ubuntu?
<alisalaah> there's working drivers and xorg is horrible sometimes
<bin_bash> eff this noise. i'm purging and reinstalling
<mouse> mwilson1023, Oh crap you're right.  I was just looking through the list of routers it supports.
<halitus> syn-ack, how to i disable swap?
<syn-ack> halitus, you mount the swap disk to tmpfs
<halitus> do i wait untill ve installed it?
<syn-ack> halitus, all of this can be done from within your fstab.
<halitus> syn-ack, Hmm i dont know what fstab is
<zombie_> Hello
<syn-ack> google for ubuntu cf install. That should get get you on the right path. I would love to help more but I've got a quite a bit going on here on the LAN
<syn-ack> that was to you, halitus
<halitus> got it
<halitus> yeah im looking but i find alot of questions rather than tutorails
<halitus> thanks for the help syn-ack
<zombie_> Where can I find the latest X for ubuntu 10.10
<syn-ack> halitus, No problem, Sorry I could help you further.
<syn-ack> couldn't too
<zombie_> Repeat:: Where can I find the latest X for ubuntu 10.10
<deo> hello
<immy> hi
<syn-ack> halitus, this is a little outdated but start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549918
<deo> i am deo from uk
<Logan_WP> nice to meet you
<deo> immy hello
<zombie_> ?
<deo> logan hiya
<deo> zombie :D
<syn-ack> zombie_, you're running the newest X. There's no need to worry about getting anything newer.
<deo> zombie nice name
<zombie_> u'mm yeah there is
<immy> in a script i have let pattern='a-zA-z' <newline> echo $pattern - this writes 0 to the terminal...
<immy> ?
<zombie_> I need to find the lastest X I got it from somebody on here before
<syn-ack> zombie_, Well, don't plan on getting support for it here.
<zombie_> WTF
<deo> i dont understand :S
<zombie_> Why the hell now?
<Logan_WP> !wtf | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bin_bash> Okay, so, I purged skype and re-installed it. but I'm stuck in a sign-in loops
<bin_bash> i have NO idea what to do
<Logan_WP> H1TLER: inappropriate username - please change it
<mwilson1023> ahh, mIRC scripts I presume?
<deo> :S
<syn-ack> zombie_, that's an out of line update. PPAs and backports are generally NOT supported in this channel.
<mwilson1023> or that drabby eggdrop lol
<deo> i am new here :(
<zombie_> Okay now I'm a bit upset.
<bin_bash> OH MY GOD FINALLY
<Logan_WP> !caps | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mwilson1023> !blasphemy | bin_bash
<mwilson1023> lol
<zombie_> I came here before and got help now once I restored my pc again I don't get help whats up with that?
<deo> lol
<Petey> Ok.
<Petey> Sorry.
<mwilson1023> SHOUT SHOUT
<deo> ubuntu
<immy> maybe you forgot to put on deodorant
<deo> UBUNTU
<IdleOne> mwilson1023: drop the caps please
<Logan_WP> mwilson1023: let it all out
<syrinx_> zombie_: sup dude
<deo> DEODORANT
<bin_bash> Logan_WP: caps lock is cruise control for cool
<deo> =(^_^)=
<mwilson1023> !
<zombie_> I need help finding the lastest X for ubuntu 10.10
<mwilson1023> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mwilson1023> hah
<syrinx_> willlllllllllsoooooon
<switch10_> my android phone is mounting read only all of a sudden.  the owner and group is root.  I've tried chmoding and chowning, still no go.  Its fstab entry is listing it mounted as rw.  any ideas?
<zombie_> Its the only way I can run some software without it crashing
<deo> xchat from ubuntu software centre ^_^
<mwilson1023> syrinx_, what is that from? I haven't put that together yet?
<mwilson1023> .*
<syrinx_> castaway
<mwilson1023> I g2g
<deo> bye
<Firefishe> I'm using 10.04 Lucid.  Firefox 3.6.13 is giving me a lot of this error:  Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
<Logan_WP> deo: Do you need help with Ubuntu_
<Logan_WP> *?
<zombie_> hello?
<deo> Logan , no not me
<semitones> braaains
<deo> :D
<semitones> soorry
<Logan_WP> zombie_: hi
<deo> zombie :D dead man walking :D
<deo> sorry
<deo> :D
<syrinx_> zombie_: weren't you here this morning?
<Logan_WP> deo: Please, no offtopic comments.
<deo> sorry , logan
<deo> what to discuss here i am new :S
<Logan_WP> !ot | deo
<ubottu> deo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deo> got it logan thanks
<deo> Logan, do you know how to get yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<santhosh> guys can any one tell me how to make a permanent port forwarding for a port from one system to anoter, pls its very urgent
<Logan_WP> !yahoo | deo
<ubottu> deo: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<zombie_> Hello - I need help finding the latest X for ubuntu 10.10
<cyix> hi all.. do I need to defrag my HDD periodically, like for windows? I have been installing and removing a lot of stuff as I am new to Ubuntu.
<Logan_WP> zombie_: someone already explained to you that the latest X is already installed in Ubuntu
<zombie_> No its freaking not
<zombie_>  I CAME HERE LAST NIGHT AND GOT IT
<zombie_> OMG
<deo> but pidgin doesnot support webcam chats nor does empathy :(
<zombie_> YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME MAD
<Logan_WP> calm down, please, zombie_
<zombie_> I'M DONE WITH THIS PLACE
<santhosh> guys pls can any one guide me on how to create a permanent port forwarding
<Logan_WP> ragequit?
<syrinx_> he mad
<Logan_WP> he mad zombie
<syrinx_> santhosh!
<cyix> I can has corpse then?
<mouse> deo, Pidgin does but it has to be a gmail account and both people need a webcam.
<Logan_WP> deo: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<exar> Well, I've had no luck in #linux-wireless or #aircrack-ng so I'll try here: anyone know how to include a managed wlan interface in a bridge in recent Linux kernels (>= 2.6.33)?
<syn-ack> hahahaha, the definition of irony. Apport crashing while trying to report a crash
<deo> mouse and logan , thanks i will come back in sometime let me check the link and gmail thingy
<mouse> deo, Actually it's not just gmail but it has to be something that uses the same chat protocol gmail uses.
<mouse> I don't remember the name of it.
<qq1> i am getting `Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) ` error what can i do any1 can help?
<Logan_WP> jabber?
<Logan_WP> mouse: ^
<Logan_WP> or XMPP?
<mouse> Logan_WP, Yeah the xmpp
<Logan_WP> mmk
<SwedeMike> jabber is xmpp
<SwedeMike> so is google chat
<qq1> any1?
<mouse> I just remember it cause I saw a discussion about it on some website about a year ago.
<SwedeMike> qq1: it means you're trying to boot off of the wrong device.
<qq1> how can i fix it?
<syrinx_> qq1 did you google it?
<witeshark> does the new FF need a full reboot?
<qq1> i did a lot but i couldnt figured it out
<arrrghhh> hey all, i have a 10.10 install but grub2 picks up 2 windows OSes.  for whatever reason the recovery partition is also picked up
<arrrghhh> how can i disable it?  i can remove the entry, but i assume next time os-prober runs it'll just pick it back up
<syrinx_> arrrghhh: so?
<mouse> witeshark, Firefox?  Why would you have to reboot for firefox?
<Logan_WP> !google | syrinx_
<ubottu> syrinx_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<qq1> i m trying to fix it about 4-5 hours
 * syrinx_ tries to save humanity
<witeshark> i added the package to Software Sources and updated, but FF is still 3.6.13
<mouse> witeshark, That's my current version.
<Starminn> witeshark: For the Beta I had to add a launcher
<syn-ack> sudo apt-get update
<witeshark> Starminn, for FF 4?
<Starminn> witehsark: I assume that is what you're trying to get work?
<sweet> waduh...
<Starminn> witehsark: ^
<witeshark> well i was expecting 2.6.14
<Starminn> witeshark: ^^ (keep typo'ing your name)
<sweet> excuse me...
<Starminn> witeshark: Wait a minute, please explain exactly what you're trying to do, and exactly what's happening instead of that.
<phix> hey, any way to disable NetworkManager?
<phix> Or add in static content to it?  it is really starting to annoy me
<witeshark> first i tried the older Ubuntuzilla to update, that's gone so I added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable to your system's Software Sources
<exar> phix: right click, edit connections
<exar> phix: to disable it for an interface, add entries for that interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<witeshark> then ran update manager but 2.6.14 did not replace 2.6.13
<exar> phix: edit connections will let you set static MAC/IP settings though
<xangua> firefox-stable ..... that says it everything witeshark
<phix> exar: hmmmm, it still shows up 3G connection and bridging doesn't relly work with it
<exar> phix: Sorry. I've never messed with 3G interfaces in Linux.
<mouse> I actually wasted 4 seconds cause I had to read it twice.
<witeshark> xangua, i don't see what you mean, do i need to replace the panel launcher?
<derpyderp> hi guys. anyone here from poll and or know polish? #pl #poland
<phix> heh
<immy> im trying to write a password generating script but i've hit a wall: http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/edJSmiW/
<derpyderp> *from poll and sorry
<immy> if you can run this script and tell me what pattern is
<immy> is it 0??
<phix> exar: ok, well any way it would be nice to disable NetworkManager or have some level of control over it, which interfaces to ignore or whatnot
<phix> immy: sudo apt-get install apg
<Gibss37> how to uninstall ubuntu completely that no traces are left not even grub or any boot records ?
<syrinx_> Gibss37: erase the disk...
<phix> Gibss37: Blasphomy!! :)   hehe nah you can do it
<Ep1kMalware> sudo rm -rf /
<phix> Gibss37: you want to load windows back on it?  or just get rid of partition?
<exar> phix: to disable NetworkManager's management of an interface, add entries for that interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<xangua> !ops | Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Gibss37> phix:  yes
<phix> exar: ok, so I need to add in entries for all bridged interfaces too?
<rww> xangua: thanks
<Gibss37> phix:  I have windows in one partition and my data in other, a 50 gb space is alloted to ubuntu
<exar> phix: it shouldn't try to manage bridged interfaces, but you can add them there if you want them to be created automatically on startup
<Ep1kMalware> -.-
<phix> exar: another thing that is annoying me in Ubuntu 10.10 is it is using beta NVIDIA drivers, which crashes X / freezes computer every noe and then,  I need to do a ALT+SYSREQ+S, ALT+SYSREQ+B as a work around
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting sound to work again on my intel hdmi audio laptop
<phix> exar: ok thnx
<phix> lwizardl: you need to add in an entry into pulse
<lwizardl> phix, how?
<Gibss37> phix:  I have windows in one partition and my data in other, a 50 gb space is alloted to ubuntu , so how i get those 50 gb back and uninstall it ?
<phix> Gibss37: why would you want to do that though?
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: give easus a look
<Gibss37> phix:  because the grub loader is giving problems with windows 7 ?
<__Logan__> s/easus/Easeus
<phix> Gibss37: but you can do that, just use a partition resizing / merging application like Partition Magic or partimage to do it then wipe the MBR
<Ep1kMalware> __Logan__: you forgot the trailing slash. not that it matters.
<phix> Gibss37: I havn't experienced grub causing issues with Windows 7
<phix> Gibss37: I dual boot on this computer
<Ep1kMalware> phix: why whipe the mbr, what if his primary (likely is) is windows.
<Gibss37> phix:  when ever i log on to windows 7 after that, when i restart, a black screen says  "no module found...........No operating system found"
<Gibss37> phix:  then i have to reinstall ubuntu each time
<Ep1kMalware> phix: if he whipes the mbr odds are we'll be giving him unstructions on how to use testdisk.
<Gibss37> !grub2 phix:
<Alexander_> Hey can somebody help me?
<Alexander_> I am trying to install Ubuntu from a USB
<witeshark> am i missing a step after running update manager? it found and downloaded FF 2.6.14 but has not replaced 2.6.13 which came from the old Ubuntuzilla source.
<Alexander_> And I don't know how to make a partition.
<Gibss37> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: move everything from ubuntu you wish to keep to your windows partition. install easus on windows. delete the partition you could care less about. resize it if you wish. and reboot.
<phix> Gibss37: I need to know about grub2?
<Gibss37> phix:  what
<phix> 15:45 < Gibss37> !grub2 phix:
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  so will it remove bootrecords too
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: nope.
<Ep1kMalware> what boot manager are you using?
<Gibss37> so what i need to remove grub too
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware: or should i edit boot.ini
<Ep1kMalware> just edit boot.ini
<Gibss37> okay you sure its gonna help me
<phix> Gibss37: fixmbr on windows xp boot cd
<Ep1kMalware> I'm betting windows is your primary. I'd just plow the partition
<AndroidKrisPhone> So I'm completely wiping windows xp from a laptop to install ubuntu...the thing is, this laptop was overrun with viruses and stuff...my question, what are the risks?
<Gibss37> windows xp cd wont run on win7
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: you could always use gag.
<phix> AndroidKrisPhone: no risks if you and reinstalling over the top of it
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: here's what ya do
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  yeah i have also heard of gag loader but never tried
<AndroidKrisPhone> Okay, thanks phix...I did wipe everything.
<Ep1kMalware> use easus to wreck your partition, then download easyBCD and click the install MBR button
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  me?
<Ep1kMalware> yes.
<mouse> Does anyone know a safe alternative for adobe flash player for x64 machines?
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: easus will allow you to very easilly resize/remove/create parititions. easyBCD will let you effortlesssly fix your mbr without too much trouble
<__Logan__> !flash64 | mouse
<ubottu> mouse: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lwizardl> ok alsamisxer is saying my laptop has no audio card
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  so you mean deleting partitions removes mbr too?
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: nop
<mouse> __Logan__, Thank you.
<__Logan__> mouse: np
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: here are the easiest instructions I can give ya
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  then why fixing it, I am just not getting point ?
<Ep1kMalware> download easus on windows
<Ep1kMalware> remove the partition
<Ep1kMalware> then resize it
<Gibss37> okay
<Ep1kMalware> download easybcd
<Ep1kMalware> install it
<Gibss37> yep
<Ep1kMalware> in one of the tabs it'll have an option to re-install your windows mbr
<Ep1kMalware> click that button and reboot.
<Ep1kMalware> that's it
<exar> easybcd really is a free and easy way to fix windows boot problems
<Gibss37> thats fantastic then, thanks a lot Ep1kMalware
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  i try it and get back
<Ep1kMalware> exar: for a whoppin 1.5mb download without much googling it's probably the best.
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: I'll idle here.
<Gibss37> thanks
<Ep1kMalware> exar: although it's not a suitable replacement for UBCD for those.. unbootable problems :D
<exar> right it only works if you can get into windows in the first place
<Ep1kMalware> ooh
<Ep1kMalware> exar do you have UBCD or gag lying around?
<h0rnman> evening all, I am having a problem with my 10.10 install reporting at boot time that there was an error mounting /boot (bad superblock) and will not boot unless I manually cancel out of the fsck process.  My concern is that I have my /boot partition formatted as ext3 and somehow that is causing a problem.  Has anyone run into this before and figured out a solution?
<Ep1kMalware> Ik how you could release the mbr back to windows over bsd, but I couldn't tell  ye for linux
<Logan_WP> Ep1kMalware: English, please
<Ep1kMalware> though you may need a recovery utility
<Ep1kMalware> oops
<Ep1kMalware> Logan_WP: that is english.
<Logan_WP> barely
<AndroidKrisPhone> Successful ubuntu install after wiping windows xp...now how do I get wifi to work?
<Ep1kMalware> I'm sorry, here I'll dumb it down further:
<Ep1kMalware> ahem:
<Logan_WP> !wireless | AndroidKrisPhone
<ubottu> AndroidKrisPhone: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DSpair> Hello all.. Got a question about memory use reporting on Ubuntu/Linux.
<Ep1kMalware> do you have a boot-based recovery utility such as gag or  UBCD to give back to windows that charming master bewt record.
<dingo> blkdg, if you are still here i just wanted to say thanks because it seems to have worked
<Logan_WP> !ask | DSpair
<ubottu> DSpair: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DSpair> I have an application I have written which is highly multithreaded. When I look at the memory use of that application it shows it to be about 10x what I would expect. It seems to report the total memory usage as the sum of the threads. The threads all use the same memory space though.
<Ep1kMalware> Logan_WP: BSD has a way to release the mbr I'm wondering if linux does do.
<Ep1kMalware> s/do/to/
<Logan_WP> s/to/too/
<witeshark> am i missing a step after running update manager? it found and downloaded FF 2.6.14 but has not replaced 2.6.13 which came from the old Ubuntuzilla source.  I removed Ubuntuzilla via Synaptic and reinstalled FF 3.6.14 but it still has not worked... any ideas?
<Ep1kMalware> Logan_WP: no..
<DSpair> So, the question is, is there a bug in the way the memory use is reported for multithreaded apps in Linux?
<Ep1kMalware> "too" is an excess of something.
<Logan_WP> Ep1kMalware: it also means "also"
<Ep1kMalware> Logan_WP: that's "to".
<Logan_WP>  /sigh
<cmol> humf..
<francesco_> ?
<Logan_WP> confusedquit
<Ep1kMalware> Logan_WP: google.com: "define: too" and depress the enter key :D
<rww> Ep1kMalware: FYI, Logan_WP's right here.
<Ep1kMalware> there are a few variations of the word. All individual and unique to any of the others.
<Ep1kMalware> christ
<rww> but, this is not ##english, so let's move on :)
<Ep1kMalware> rww: hold on.
<kevin_> Does anyone notice pulseaudio or ALSA stutter on high cpu load when playing a music in the background?
<Ep1kMalware> http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&site=&source=hp&q=define%3A+too&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1
<Ep1kMalware> woa look at that.
 * Ep1kMalware pats himself on the back.
<rww> Ep1kMalware: Please come join #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to continue discussing :)
<Logan_WP> Ep1kMalware: besides: in addition; "he has a Mercedes, too"
<syrinx_> Ep1kMalware: u mad bro
<Ep1kMalware> Logan_WP: cool story bro.
<rww> Logan_WP: you too ;)
<Ep1kMalware> syrinx_: how am I mad, I have the whole damned dictionary on my side.
<kevin_> Anyone know what the problem is.. or how to fix sound stutter?
<syrinx_> Ep1kMalware: can't argue with websters
<Ep1kMalware> syrinx_: now ya get it.
<Logan_WP> alright, alright, !ot :D
<tittn> hello does anybody here have an idea when my internal soundcard (microphone) intel ibexpeak hdmi will work again it worked in older i think first version of ubuntu 10.10 it work but now its still broken any ideas ???
<needhelp1> is there a way i can copy the contents in multiple folders and move them all into one folder. I have like a folder which has like over 30
<elaine> hi, im using ubuntu netbook. at boot i get "cannot connect to worker. connection refused. [-1] kill it. it says that about 20 times then boots like normal, everything works just fine.
<Logan_WP> whoa there
<syrinx_> Ep1kMalware: most people on here aren't native english speakers though
<needhelp1> is there a way i can copy the contents in multiple folders and move them all into one folder. I have like a folder which has like over 30 folders with tons of stuff in them, i want to put all this into one large folder
<Ep1kMalware> syrinx_: I guessed lol. I'll try my best.
<kevin_> needhelp1: mv 'content' 'dest'?
<Ep1kMalware> 2 letter programs seem to be the most effective.
<bullgard> What Ubuntu applications do use the DEB program package siproxd?
<needhelp1> kevin_, would that work, with over 30 folders and probably over 2k files
<kevin_> needhelp1: mv -t DIRECTORY SOURCE
<kevin_> try that
<syrinx_> lotta people in here that were here this morning
<giiker> needhelp1: mv /yourfolder/ *.* /target/?
<kevin_> what do u want to do... move the stuff in directory?
<tittn> does anybody here have problems with there internal microphone not working ????
<tittn> it works on windows so its not broken ...
<kevin_> mv dir/* dest
<kevin_> tittn, driver update?
<undecim> Does hibernate with with a logical swap partition?
<tittn> uhm it worked in older version of ubuntu 10.10 but now with recent updates it has been broken for a while
<bullgard> undecim: Say it in other words again.
<cmol> hai guy
<undecim> bullgard: If my swap partition is a logical partition, instead of a primary, can I still use hibernation?
<needhelp1> giiker, yeah, that looks like it will work
<h0rnman> perhaps a different way to phrase this then:  does anyone know why I would get boot time errors that my /boot partition is corrupt (bad superblock: magic number wrong), but a manual fsck after the bootup fsck has been bypassed shows the partition as clean?
<bullgard> undecim: Yes.
<cmol> am need ask to you, any body know how make file cmh on ubuntu, or have some software / application for make the chm file
<needhelp1> giiker, mv /folder1/ *.* newfolder .. right?
<undecim> bullgard: ty
<kevin_> no space btwn folder1/ and *.*
<tittn> and uhm whee do i find the intel ibexpeak hdmi drivers for ubuntu thought intel chipset worked oob
<giiker> needhelp1: yeap
<Ep1kMalware> needhelp1: "man mv"
<witeshark> has anyone had success changing from Ubuntuzilla FF to new releases from repos?
<dylan> hey im shit at this
<dylan> why cant i get this to install
<syrinx_> dylan: get what to install
<stormherz> wacom (ctl-460) stopped working after system update (ubuntu 10.04) anyone experiencing the same problem?
<fallguy> Hi guys... can anyone help me with connecting an Ipod Touch to Ubuntu?
<AndroidKrisPhone> Apparently ubuntu doesn't support the network card that I have in this pc...of course, this thing is a dinosaur.
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: have you tried atunes?
<witeshark> Has anyone had success changing from Ubuntuzilla FF to new releases from repos? I have tried all night to make the transition; I see the new FF 2.6.14 in Synaptic but all attempts to remove Ubuntuzilla and reinstall the update have not yet worked. What do I need to do?
<fallguy> No.. what is atunes, Epl?
<stat1k> anybody know a way to hook your cell phone up to your pc and make calls via the cell phone?
<Ep1kMalware> it's similar to itunes.
<fallguy> I've been trying gtkpod and Banshee, but neither seem to recognize my Ipod Touch
<Ep1kMalware> what does dmesg say when you plug in your ipod?
<fallguy> I don't see atunes in the software center
<fallguy> Sorry.. im a novice at this.. what is dmesg?
<Ep1kMalware> open up your terminal
<fallguy> ok
<Ep1kMalware> should have an icon that looks like >_
<dylan85> http://theunlockr.com/2010/03/26/how-to-create-your-own-custom-rom-for-android-part-1-setting-up-the-kitchen/#
<fallguy> Got it
<Ep1kMalware> and type dmesg
<fallguy> ok let me try
<dylan85> can someone help me install java?
<dylan85> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<Alexander_> hey guys can somebody help me?
<dylan85> doesnt work
<fallguy> whoa... a flood of lines came back at me EM... what should i look for?
<Alexander_> I installed ubuntu desktop version on my laptop
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: any mention of your ipod?
<Alexander_> And UBuntu isnt rading my touchpad
<TimyC> Good evening. I have looked just about everywhere but I cannot get mysql server to start up on ubuntu server. I have tried purging it and reinstalling, creating the debian-sys-maint user... and the service just will not seem to start up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Alexander_> Like my laptop's "mouse"
<nezZario> has anyone ever had issues running ubuntu as a HVM under xen?
<fallguy> I
<nezZario> i thought I was going mad for the past 2 days but maybe I am not
<nezZario> other OS's/distro's work
<nezZario> maybe I got a bad image file?
<fallguy> I will look... i can see it recognizing my Sansa mp3 player.. should i unplug that while the Ipod it plugged in?
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: unplug and plugin your ipod, and re-enter dmesgt
<Ep1kMalware> dmesg*
<Ep1kMalware> you should see some lines exclusive to your ipod
<fallguy> OK i
<dylan85> any one?
<fallguy> I'll try that
<fallguy> sorry EM.. should I type dmesgt or dmesg*, or both?
<robbmunson> fallguy, type dmesg
<leo1379> dmesg i think
<fallguy> ok
<robbmunson> yes dmesg
<Ep1kMalware> dmesg
<nezZario> well that's amazing
<nezZario> ubuntu refuses to boot as a hvm
<InterWeb3> dmseg
<nezZario> my ISO is fine
<fallguy> No mention of Ipod, but I do see "unable to enumerate USB device on port 7
<fallguy> That is might be it
<Ep1kMalware> yep.
<fallguy> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 btw
<Ep1kMalware> cig, bbr
<fallguy> OK i'll hang out here... let me know what's next when you can
<chasr> Hey dylan85: you try update-java-alternatives ?
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  hey buddy, thanks for all the help, my problem is now solved.
<dylan85> chasr what you mean
<junk> How to install vanilla GNOME 3 in Maverick?
<pepe__> alguien habla espanol?
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: no problem, you're all set.
<Ep1kMalware> you can also use those same 2 utilities to add another parition os should you wish to dual boot again.
<Ep1kMalware> Gibss37: if you decide to dual boot agian. do NOT reinstall the linux boot loader. Simply install, go back to easybcd and select linux ;)
<fallguy> EM - anything I can do, or am I screwed? I got aTunes up and running, but it isn't finding the connected Ipod either
<Ep1kMalware> it'll give you a choice on which os you wish to boot shortly after you power up your machine ;)
<Ep1kMalware> (easy to remove as well)
<Gibss37> Ep1kMalware:  yeah i do want it
<[TK]D-Fender> junk: TONS of good links  - http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=How+to+install+vanilla+GNOME+3+in+Maverick%3F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=60889b8cb709a63c
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: you're not screwed, my knowledge of linux is limited as I've never used it.
<fallguy> ahh ok!
<fallguy> Should I take my Q somewhere else?
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: there are some similarities between bsd and linux I can exploit. when it announced your ipod
<Ep1kMalware> it should have a device entry
<Ep1kMalware> (something 0)
<fallguy> hmmm ok... all greek to me im afraid
<Ep1kMalware> alright type dmesg > dmesg.txt
<Ep1kMalware> then open up dmesg.txt and upload it to pastebin.com :D
<fallguy> ok
<Ep1kMalware> meanwhile, I'll do a quick google search while you're doing that.
<kevin_> um.. I'm using ubuntu 10.04, if I want to upgrade openoffice to 3.3, must i uninstall 3.2 first?
<freeday> iODBC Data Source Administrator: Error: Native ODBC Error...anyone encountered this? my mysql is installed locally and there is no problem in connecting using command line but I'm not able to test connection thru iODBC...anyone please?
<fallguy> i typed 'dmesg > dmesg.txt'  and nothing happened, as far as i could see...
<Ep1kMalware> nope
<Ep1kMalware> it took everything from dmg
<Ep1kMalware> dmesg*
<Ep1kMalware> and outputted it to a text file
<fallguy> ok
<fallguy> where will the text file be?
<Ep1kMalware> if you type "pwd" no quotation marks
<Ep1kMalware> it'll tell ya
<fallguy> ok
<fallguy> ok found it
<Ep1kMalware> alright
<Ep1kMalware> and I found an article that looks helpful give me just a sec.
<freeday> Error: Native ODBC returns a bunch of [X][X][X]....
<fallguy> ok no prob
<fallguy> thanks for the help! I appreciate it
<Chad1_> I have rsync set w/ the --delete flag. Is there any way I can move files without having to completely write them again?
<Bollweevill> FreeNAS has a Channel, but no one's awake..and this room is alive, anyone have experience with it?
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: knowledge is built through experience. Consider this a learnign experience with linux.
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: wouldn't be an ipod nano would it?
<[TK]D-Fender> Kevin_: Natty will be coming with LibreOfice instead of OpenOffice.  LO also has more advancements at this point and looks like a trend that is likely to continue.  I ight suggest going that route
<fallguy> Yeah... everything is a learning experience with Linux ;) hahaha
<[TK]D-Fender> might*
<fallguy> No, it is a Ipod Touch
<fallguy> I just uploaded the dmesg stuff to pastebin
<Ep1kMalware> alright
<Ep1kMalware> if you do..
<kevin_> [TK]D-Fender, k, I will try LibreOffice, thanks for tip
<Ep1kMalware> let's start with ls /media
<Ep1kMalware> do you see an entry for an ipod?
<[TK]D-Fender> checkout time, later all
<fallguy> ok hold on
<fallguy> i just typed 'ls /media' and nothing
<Ep1kMalware> alright.
<Ep1kMalware> makes sense
<Ep1kMalware> lemme check
<fallguy> ok thanks again!
<Ep1kMalware> if it's anything like bsd you should have something in /dev that we can use to mount it manually.
<fallguy> That owuld be great
<fallguy> what is BSD btw? hahaha
<Ep1kMalware> also, when you plug it in, it gives the "connected" icon on your ipod screen yes?
<fallguy> No.. i don't even get that on my screen
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: http://www.freebsd.org/ http://www.pcbsd.org/
<Ep1kMalware> ooh
<fallguy> there is no feedback from the pc at all that i have plugged anythign in
<fallguy> it does charge the Ipod tho
<Ep1kMalware> there may not be untill it's mounted.
<Ep1kMalware> lemme look
<Ep1kMalware> there should be a device that'll mount it for you.
<Ep1kMalware> if that fails.. we dig more :)
<fallguy> ok
<giiker> I'm getting this error on DMESG whn in fact I'm using a 80 wire  ATA cble: ata1.01: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable
<Ep1kMalware> looks like an sda device
<Ep1kMalware> try dmesg | grep sda*
<Ep1kMalware> any listing for an ipod?
<fallguy> wait
<Ep1kMalware> I take it back
<fallguy> i want to type that | thing?
<fallguy> ok
<Ep1kMalware> I want you to type dmesg | grep sd*
<Ep1kMalware> no
<Ep1kMalware> scratch that
<giiker> Ep1kMalware: I have one sata drive connected with an ATA adapter and the other is a regular PATA one
<Ep1kMalware> type dmesg | grep sd* > ipod.txt
<kurtis> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my wifi to work with an AR5001 wifi adapter and not having any luck. Would anyone wanna help me troubleshoot it?
<Ep1kMalware> upload that to pastebin and past the link here
<Ep1kMalware> maybe your kernel is assigning your device another name.
<Ep1kMalware> giiker: ok?
<fallguy> ok
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: in linux / bsd everything starts with a name. we just have to find it ;)
<Secrets> hi
<Secrets> i need help for some reason when i start up ubuntu the internet is not working
<Secrets> how do i fix it
<Starminn> How can I make Maverick a portable Linux?
<giiker> ok
<madfox> Starminn, just burn the image to a usb or cd
<fallguy> Ok just posted it to pastebin
<Ep1kMalware> alright
<Ep1kMalware> what is the url.
<fallguy> http://pastebin.com/xe4NfrhA
<Ep1kMalware> 1 sec
<kurtis> Here's the results of my lspci, lsmod, and iwconfig ... but the Network Manager says "Wireless is not enabled". When I enable it, it says "Device not ready"
<kurtis> http://pastebin.com/a0h3Z9Nn
<Starminn> madfox: Not a LiveCD, I've done that a dozen and a half times. (Not really a half -- I'm being facetious) I'm talking about a legitimate Portable Linunx. "PortableLinux" doesn't seem to support even Lucid, so I'm wondering if there is anything that can allow me to do so with Maverick.
<Secrets> also how do i reinstall the internet on  ubuntu
<kurtis> Secrets: What do you mean by "reinstall the internet"?
<Alexander_> Hey guys, what is the command to restore defaults on the upper toolbar?
<Alexander_> The wireless signal Icon dissapeared.
<Secrets> because its not working
<Starminn> !resetpanel | Alexander_
<ubottu> Alexander_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Alexander_> wait so what do I type?
<Starminn> Alaxander_: Oh, if it's just that it's mroe simple than that
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: alright, we got an entry for "mass storage device".
<Secrets> so how do i fix it
<Ep1kMalware> what all do you have attatched via usb?
<Secrets> my internet is wired and its not connecting
<fallguy> yahoo
<kurtis> Secrets: Are you using WIFI or Ethernet? (Wireless or Cabled)
<fallguy> that's progress at least
<Starminn> Alexander_: Right-click the panel, "Add to Panel..."->Notification Area
<JDM_SOHC> Is there an xbox 360 IRC chat?
<Ep1kMalware> let's hope so, though it could be a usb thumbdrive, or another media player
<fallguy> I just have that and a wireless mouse USB attachment
<kurtis> Secrets: ahh okay. Do you have DSL/Cable Internet or are you using something different like a modem?
<Ep1kMalware> let's remove the false positives
<fallguy> I could unplug that and go with a wired mouse if you want
<Ep1kMalware> alright sweet
<Ep1kMalware> nope
<Ep1kMalware> you're good
<FloodBot3> Ep1kMalware: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giiker> Ep1kMalware: http://pastebin.com/KsV8jLQT
<Ep1kMalware> FloodBot3: gtfo
<fallguy> ok
<Starminn> !language | Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> Ep1kMalware, watch the language
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: lemme check
<kurtis> What am I missing? I didn't see him use bad language or flood
<Alexander_> q do i change languages?
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: there should be a device entry around here somewhere for it.
<fallguy> no other storage... well there is a external hard drive but it is not plugged in terms of AC power
<fallguy> ok
<madfox> Ep1kMalware, floodbot is a bot :/ silly you
<Starminn> kurtis: If you send a lot of messages quickly then the FloodBot(s) will pick up and yell at them. The language was his acronym. DOn't worry about it, though. ;)
<Starminn> Alexander_: I know on the login screen you can. Not sure if you can afterwards, though.
<JDM_SOHC> anyone know if theres an xbox 360 IRC?
<kurtis> ahh okay :) I didn't realize it was just an auto trigger on a flood bot
<Starminn> JDM_SOHC: This is the channel for Ubuntu support. If you have a qustion relating to that, then ask it. If not, ask in a channel more appropriate for your question.
<kurtis> Should I stick around here and try to find help with my AR5001 Wifi Adapter or head over to Freenode? I haven't been to an Ubuntu channel in a while.
<Starminn> JDM_SOHC: If you're not sure of a channel to ask in, then just try #freenode. They should be able to answer or at least properly redirect you.
<Starminn> kurtis: Yeah, we have 3 of them I think. Regarding asking your question, why not both? ;) (I don't know anything about Wifi though, so don't count on me to answer)
<Ep1kMalware> alright
<fallguy> ok
<Ep1kMalware> this is interesting
<Ep1kMalware> try
<kurtis> Starminn: haha. Well I asked it here but in all of the chatter, it was either lost or un-help-able (ignored)
<Ep1kMalware> sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<Secrets> my internet is wired and its not connecting
<kurtis> Stairminn: Thanks though! I'll give Freenode a shot.
<fallguy> ok
<Starminn> kurtis: Try again every so often. As long as you're not asking everytime it disappears off the screen we don't care. Just ask after it seems pretty far gone in the conversation. ;)
<Ep1kMalware> did it return an error?
<Starminn> kurtis: Yep. And if they don't know they'll be able ot show you where.
<fallguy> Says it can't find it
<Ep1kMalware> ah
<kurtis> Secrets: I tried to help you out but you didn't answer. What kind of an internet connection do you have? (DSL, Cable Internet, etc...)
<fallguy> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kurtis> Starminn: Cool, thanks
<Ep1kMalware> sda/sdb are your only annoucned devices..
<Ep1kMalware> 1 sec
<kurtis> I'm just having a problem connecting with my wifi. The Network Manager reports that Wifi is not enabled, I enabled it and not it says "Device not ready". I have some info here: http://pastebin.com/a0h3Z9Nn
<fallguy> ok
<Ep1kMalware> it's been a while since I've worked with fstab, while back I had a gnarly external drive..
<Ep1kMalware> let me read the man page
<Ep1kMalware> meanwhile, let's create a temporary mount folder
<aarcane> help, I've got two different systems with two different wifi cards and both run ubuntu 10.10 up to date as of tonight.  Neither will connect to my WPA2-EAP-TLS access point, however, both systems will connect fine from within windows 7
<kurtis> fallguy: Are you trying to auto-mount something on startup?
<Ep1kMalware> do sudo cd /mnt || mkdir /mnt
<fallguy> No... believe me, I dont even know how to auto mount!
<aarcane> what can I do to diagnose and repair this ?
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: he's trying to get his ipod mounted
<kurtis> oh ok
<Ep1kMalware> but we're having trouble figuring out what the system is calling it, if at all.
<kurtis> fallguy: Did you check this out already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<fallguy> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: ok that's good news :)
<kurtis> aarcane: Run lspci and see what the chipsets are. Then google it
<Ep1kMalware> I couldn't remember if linux has a /mnt folder or not.
<fallguy> first time tonight ;) hahaha
<aarcane> kurtis, they're two different chipsets exhibiting identical symptoms, I believe that rules out chipset specific.
<Starminn> kurtis: Have you tried connecting it with a wired conenction and having it grab the drivers for you?
<Secrets> how do i fix my problem
<Secrets> its annoying
<kurtis> aarcane: Not nessasarily. I've had trouble getting 3+ WIFI Chipsets working right in Ubuntu without a bunch of hacks/manual work
<Secrets> it all of a sudden stoped working
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware: It does have a /mnt folder, but it seems to use /media as its default mount point stuff.
<Ep1kMalware> Starminn: right on.
<Starminn> Secrets: Ask again, all on one line, that way people can help you more easily.
<Secrets> i don't know what happend maybe i deleted a drive if thats the case how do i get it back
<Secrets> my internet is wired and its not connecting
<Ep1kMalware> Starminn: I like /mnt for testing device mounts :)
<Secrets> on ubuntu
<kurtis> Starminn: haha yeah :) I'm actually using it right now, wired. I've googled and read a ton of stuff but it either should "Just work", "Will magically start working" or ... there's a few remedies that don't help
<kurtis> Secrets, I tried to help you but you're not answering my question.
<fallguy> it's a real puzzle.. the ubuntu page makes this out to be a snap
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware: Yeah, I was going to say that if I had to guess for a reason it even has /mnt to begin with is because it's what people are used to. *shrug*
<Secrets> i was eating
<Secrets> thats why
<kurtis> haha ok
<Secrets> and got my tabblet
<Starminn> !enter | Secrets
<ubottu> Secrets: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kurtis> Secrets: What kind of an internet connection do you have? (Cable Modem, DSL, Telephone Modem, etc...)
<Starminn> kurtis: So this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1570313 is useless to you then, right?
<Secrets> adsl2
<Secrets> its a thompson gateway
<Secrets> it was working a cupple of days ago
<Secrets> im with bigpond broadband
<fallguy> Did i miss a command? Or am i up to date
<Starminn> Secrets: Keep your responses on one line.
<syrinx_> Secrets: stop floodin
<kurtis> Starminn: Thanks :) That's actually one of those scenarios where it just magically started working
<kurtis> Secrets: Okay, go to your command line and type: ipconfig
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy:
<Ep1kMalware> I think I finally found something
<kurtis> Secrets: sorry I mistyped that, it should be ifconfig
<fallguy> ok
<fallguy> sorry this is so tough
<Ep1kMalware> btw your external drive isn't a seagate is it?
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: heh.. try and get a bwm4311 working on freebsd
<Ep1kMalware> at least you don't have to recompile your kernal
<Ep1kMalware> ok
<Ep1kMalware> do..
<fallguy> yes it is a seagate
<fallguy> The USB is plugged in, but the power cord is unplugged, so it isn't on.
<syrinx_> the pllot thicken
<syrinx_> thickens*
<fallguy> I just unplugged the USB cord too
<Secrets> well it shows things
<Secrets> now what
<Ep1kMalware> alright
<Ep1kMalware> plug in ur ipod
<Ep1kMalware> and do
<syrinx_> Secrets: what does it show?
<Starminn> Secrets: I think he wants you to paste them to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link to it here.
<kurtis> Secrets: Type "ifconfig" in your command line and look for the section starting with eth0. It should tell you if you have an IP address
<kurtis> Starminn: I was actually going to ask him that ... but then I remembered he can't connect to the internet :P
<Ep1kMalware> sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<Starminn> kurtis Secrets: Oh yeah, true, if you can't connect to the Internet then forget that. Sorry.
<Ep1kMalware> strange
 * Starminn butts out
<Ep1kMalware> I thought for sure it'd be sdc0
<Ep1kMalware> also
<fallguy> EM - was that SUdo command for me?
<Ep1kMalware> yes
<fallguy> ok
<Starminn> !enter | Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starminn> !who | Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Secrets> it shows
<Starminn> !tab | Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Secrets> no eth0
<Secrets> now what
<fallguy>  special device /dev/sdc does not exist
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware: If you would please, listen to ubottu. ;)
<Ep1kMalware> Starminn: I'm right about to /ignore it actually
<kurtis> Secrets: Weird. That means it's not picking up your ethernet card. One second...
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: try doing sudo /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<fallguy> ok
<Secrets> it said for the first line link encap:local loopback
<kurtis> Secrets: Type in this exactly (case-sensetive): lspci | grep Ethernet
<fallguy> sudo: /dev/sdc1: command not found
<Ep1kMalware> snap
<Ep1kMalware> my bad
<fallguy> thats ok
<Ep1kMalware> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware: I would advise against that. I would say it would be easier to simply type "fal [TAB]" "message in a cohesive, readable sentence" than to fight me on this one.
<fallguy> i really do appreciuate the help
<fallguy> ok
<kurtis> Secrets: That should tell you if you have any identified Ethernet cards in your system
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware: Please and thank you
<fallguy> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<Ep1kMalware> Starminn: I'd rather not have a bot highlight me multiple times for a stupid typo.
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: that's interesting, it says here that they do.
<fallguy> hmmm
<Ep1kMalware> 3 of them, which should make sense, by the looks of things the ipod needs to be mounted 3 times.
<Ep1kMalware> I'm thinking sdc should be your ipod.
<Secrets> typed it in
<kurtis> Secrets: Did it output anything? Or just a blank line?
<Secrets> it has red
<fallguy> that would make sense
<Secrets> yeah it shows stuff
<kurtis> fallguy: If you guys can't get it figured out, let me know and I'll try to help. I'd have to start from the beginning though
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: ok, let us try the file system itself then.
<kurtis> Secrets: okay cool. that's good. Can you tell me the type of ethernet card that came up? (along with the model)
<Ep1kMalware> do sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<fallguy> Thanks! EM is really trying Kurtis! We just can't find a way for the ipod to be recognized in any way shape or form  by the desktop pc
<kurtis> fallguy: Is it a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 by any chance?
<Secrets> intel Corporation
<fallguy> No.. this is 10.04.  Been on here for 4 months
<fallguy> sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mn
<fallguy> sorry
<Secrets> 82557/8/9/0/1
<fallguy> mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<kurtis> fallguy: ahh okay. Is your device locked?
<Ep1kMalware> I see no reason for that.
<kurtis> Secrets: okay one second
<fallguy> yes it is locked....
<fallguy> I'll unlock it
<kurtis> fallguy: Yeah, unlock it
<kurtis> fallguy: It's right in the instructions on that page
<kurtis> fallguy: You'll probably have to unplug it and plug it back in
<syrinx_> Secrets: what does vi /etc/network/interfaces say?
<fallguy> ok doing that now
<Secrets> Ethernet pro 100 (rev 0d)
<freetime> hi, can anybody help me , i delete files from fs with unlink comand , but on slince i dont have free space, and i can see unlinked file to delete it , how in this case i can make free spce on slice, or to recovere file names and delete them  ?
<fallguy> and what page do you mean, kurtis>
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: if it automounts because of a lock on the device I might take up drinking.
<kurtis> fallguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<kurtis> Ep1kMalware: lmao!
<Secrets> now what
<fallguy> ok it has been replugged back in, and not locked now
<fallguy> auto lock is off
<fallguy> still not be recognized in Atunes or any kind of onscreen notification that something has been plugged in
<kurtis> Secrets: one second, still trying to find out what module (driver) you need loaded
<kurtis> fallguy: Hmm, weird.
<friendishan> http://code.google.com/p/ratproxy/    - Anyone can guide me how to install it and run it?
<fallguy> it is charging though
<Blue1> what would cause the desktop icons NOT to show up on my desktop?
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: do sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<kurtis> fallguy: Well it definitely won't be mountable ... beacuse Apple blocked that
<fallguy> ok
<kurtis> fallguy: You have to use special software to Sync/Access it if I remember correctly
<fallguy> Banshee is not recognizing it either
<fallguy> OK should i still do that sudo mount command, EM?
<Ep1kMalware> you can give it a go
<cmol> how do i can make my drive also used auth password
<Ep1kMalware> that should be to the files themselves.
<fallguy> mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist
<Ep1kMalware> yea figures.
<kurtis> fallguy: But, it does say that it should be "Built out of the box" with your version of Ubuntu ... Goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone and scroll down to the 10.04 section
<cmol> can i make my drive also used auth password if open it
<cmol> please help me..
<fallguy> Yes.. i've tried all that, kurtis
<kurtis> Secrets: try "insmod e100"
<fallguy> I've installed evern package I can find
<fallguy> every
<kurtis> fallguy: Awe that sucks :( What kind of an ipod/iphone do you have and what version?
<alesander> hello
<Guys> hello
<syrinx_> hola
<Guys> hello world
<fallguy> it is a 2G ipod touch with the 4.something firmware
<Secrets> thats not a command
<kurtis> cmol: Sorry, I don't really know
 * syrinx_ waves to Guys 
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: he has lucid support but not usb tethering
<cmol> oke any body know
<kurtis> Secrets: hmm ... sorry "sudo insmod e100"
<Guys> hola...Japanese?
<friendishan> http://code.google.com/p/ratproxy/    - Anyone can guide me how to install it and run it?
<cmol> if i open my drive places > 40 Drive and that n eed auth password
<fallguy> I even have the FUSE installed
<Secrets> its not a directory
<syrinx_> Guys: american
<Ep1kMalware> fuse is definitly nise..
<kurtis> fallguy: Check on your ipod and see the exact iOS verion.  Apple tends to make all of its updates with the sole purpose of screwing people over :)
<Guys> chinese...
<Secrets> now what kurtis
<friendishan> http://code.google.com/p/ratproxy/    - Anyone can guide me how to install it and run it? - I guess i need help on how to run Makefile
<kurtis> Secrets: What did it say?
<fallguy> ok
<Secrets> no such directory
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: what is usb tethering?
<Secrets> no such file of directory
<Secrets> no such file or directory
<kurtis> friendishan: Usually you just type "./configure" then "make" (and some times "make install")
<fallguy> 4.2.1
<kurtis> Ep1kMalware: Using your cell phone to provide internet access to your computer
<syrinx_> Secrets: chill out, we are all very busy around here
<friendishan> kurtis okay will check out
<fallguy> I dont need tethering
<Secrets> okay
<fallguy> version is 4.2.1
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: alright, well that's probably not the problem then.
<fallguy> OK this time when i plugged the ipod back in, I got "unable to mount location"
<kurtis> fallguy: Did you get the package, libimobiledevice1, ?
<fallguy> yes i have that package
<cmol> how to rename my drive with linux
<fallguy> I got it earlier today and have rebooted the pc since then
<friendishan> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kurtis> Secrets: Do a "lsmod | grep e100" and tell me if that shows anything
<kurtis> Secrets: sorry, throw a sudo at the beginning of that
<fallguy> kurtis - was that for me?
<fallguy> ok sorry i see it isnt
<kurtis> fallguy: Well at least it detected your ipod this time. That's a potentially good sign
<fallguy> yes at least a good step
<Secrets> okay i put a 1 not a l
<Secrets> thats why it was not working
<Secrets> Usage: lsmod
<Secrets> thats what it says
<kurtis> Secrets: are you running Ubuntu?
<Secrets> yeah
<kurtis> Secrets: What version?
<Secrets> desktop editon
<Secrets> i think 10.10
<kurtis> fallguy: Sorry I'm trying to bounce back and forth between problems. I'm still pondering on it :)
<fallguy> i understand
<friendishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574315/ - should i continue?
<Guys> continue\fs21
<Starminn> cmol: How about this: http://techbu.com/2009/06/28/renaming-usb-drive-labels-in-linux
<Secrets> so how do i find out which version i have
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: could be more helpful here if ubuntu had a ports tree. doing some googling..
<fidyduce> unebootin seems to install iso's to my thumb drive that hang up is there a list of working iso's for unetbootin?
<kurtis> Secrets: hmm ... try this solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573396&page=2
<Secrets> so now what kurtis
<shane2> i cannot listen skype call from my ubuntu setp
<shane2> ?
<shane2> any idea
<shane2> how skype will work properly on ubuntu
<friendishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574315/ - should i continue?
<fallguy> Guys - I'm looking at a page now that tells me to remove all ifuse files
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis, how would you reinstall a pkg? I'm thinking we could try that.
<fallguy> http://maketecheasier.com/sync-iphone-with-rhythmbox/2010/02/13
<Guys> which guys?me,or others?
<fallguy> Sorry Guys!!! I didn't see your nick. I meant EM and Kurtis
<fallguy> I just installed ifuse today though, and it looks like I have the latest version
<kurtis> fallguy: Here's something I found that *might* help ... it's probably worth the read. But it's for 10.10, not sure if it's a problem. http://www.underthepurplesky.com/2011/01/unable-to-mount-iphone-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<abhinav_singh> how to find files with name "foo.php" in the directory....should i use find "foo.php" or grep -nr "foo.php" *
<kurtis> apt-get remove <packagename>
<easthero> hi, all. ubuntu10.10 how to upgrade to natty? when upgrade python2.6 to python2.7 , always failed
<evinlort> Hi! Where can I ask some questions about broken system and howto restore it?
<fallguy> ok reading
<kurtis> Guys: lol. You brought that on to yourself :)
<Starminn> easthero: You could also try in #ubuntu+1 which si the NAtty channel.
<SwedeMike> estauffer: you should probably ask that in #ubuntu+1
<Secrets> i added this and save
<Secrets> Please do:
<Secrets> Code:
<Secrets> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/e100.conf
<Secrets> Add two lines:
<FloodBot3> Secrets: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Secrets> Code:
<Secrets> now what
<easthero> Starminn, SwedeMike, ok
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: I keep wanting to have him do a pkg_info on libimobiledevice
<kurtis> Secrets: sorry you were silenced for a second. Try to put everything you were going to say on a single line
<evinlort> Disk error. Press any key to restart. ???? WTF
<Secrets> Please do: Code:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/e100.conf  Add two lines: Code:  alias eth0 e100 options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1
<Ep1kMalware> but I'm thinking that probably won't work, is there a way to check pkg info for ubuntu?
<Secrets> i added that
<fallguy> OK im doing what that page tells me Kurtis
<Secrets> now what
<TylerDeLawder> So is there a way to install Ubuntu Desktop Edition from my External Hard Driver?
<Secrets> kurtis now what
<kurtis> Ep1kMalware: Umm, do you just want him to check out the version of that package? it would be dpkg --info <packagename>
<kurtis> fallguy: Cool. I hope it helps a little :) If not, I'm glad I didn't try to use mine with ubuntu yet haha
<kurtis> Secrets: I don't really understand ... Did you follow the insructions and do that?
<fallguy> kurtis how do you like 10.10 vs 10.04 . I went with 10.04 because it was going to be supported in the long term
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: I meant to check and see if it's functional.
<gahf> Hello I installed a new graphics card, a 570GTX 1280MB by "Gigabyte". Ubuntu still won't recognize the card and I can't find any drivers for it. In addition when I use  System>Administrator>hardware drivers it comes up with drivers for my old graphics card. can anyone help me get new drivers and make ubuntu accept them?
<Secrets> yeah i added the to lines to that  blank gedit it brang me to
<kurtis> fallguy: I love 10.10. It's been the only reason my 2 laptops work (mostly) flawlessly
<Secrets> and saved ir
<Secrets> and saved it
<Secrets> the first 2 codes
<kurtis> Secrets: ahh okay. I think it says to restart after that. You just have to read
<Secrets> do i add the rest?
<Starminn> fallguy: I use 10.10 and I've not had any problems.
<hot_wheelz> anyone know why mics seem to to muted by default in 10.10..on laptops anyway?...I could never work it out?
<Starminn> !enter | Secrets
<ubottu> Secrets: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kurtis> hot_wheelz: Actually, I've seen mics muted on almost every version of Debian I've ever installed.
<fallguy> I did all that from the last page you found kurtis, and no change.. still not finding the ipod, and this time no message from the computer when i plug it in
<gahf> Hello I installed a new graphics card, a 570GTX 1280MB by "Gigabyte". Ubuntu still won't recognize the card and I can't find any drivers for it. In addition when I use  System>Administrator>hardware drivers it comes up with drivers for my old graphics card. can anyone help me get new drivers and make ubuntu accept them?
<Starminn> !patience | gahf
<ubottu> gahf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy
<Ep1kMalware> let's try doing dpkg --info libimobiledevice
<kurtis> fallguy: Oh man :( that's no good. I'm not really sure at this point to be honest ... Since it's not really a mount-able device, it's more of a IO hack kinda thing as far as I can tell.
<fallguy> ok
<hot_wheelz> kurtis yeah i'm wondering why is that though?
<fallguy> I'll try EM
<clientx> hello, i need help installing ruby1.9.2 and rails 3.0 on ubuntu, could someone give me some instruction as to how to do this? i keep getting the combination of rails3.0 and ruby1.8
<kurtis> Secrets: Yes, finish typing in all of that stuff and then restart the computer
<llutz_> gahf: what does "lspci|grep -i vga" say?
<fallguy> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `libimobiledevice': No such file or directory
<Secrets> even the mac adress part
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: does it return a version of the pkg you are using?
<kurtis> hot_wheelz: haha I have no idea. That's a good question. Maybe so noone can listen in on you?
<fallguy> Now those commands I just ty ped from kurtis' page reinstalled and updated libimobile
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: I think we might of found our problem
<Assid> wassup
<fallguy> good! because Im starting to get drowsy!
<kurtis> fallguy, Ep1kMalware: Sorry Wrong command! apt-cache show <package>
<Ep1kMalware> alright, let's do what he says.
<Secrets> okay still now working
<fallguy> ok what is the package i put in there
<Ep1kMalware> libimobiledevice
<Ep1kMalware> don't do the < > brackets though.
<clientx> hello, i need help installing ruby1.9.2 and rails 3.0 on ubuntu, could someone give me some instruction as to how to do this? i keep getting the combination of rails3.0 and ruby1.8
<fallguy> W: Unable to locate package libimobiledevic
<fallguy> E: No packages found
<gahf> llutz_ here http://paste.ubuntu.com/574318/
<fallguy> Man that makes no sense, because that last webpage Kurtis found gave me commands that reinstalled everything
<kurtis> Secrets: If you're running Ubuntu 10.10 then it should have the driver (module) installed. I'm not really sure
<hot_wheelz> kurtis yeah maybe but don't u find it anoying to have togo check all the time though when a new version gets released?...Or is it just me?
<kurtis> fallguy: Umm try running apt-get update first
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: at least now we know what causes your problem to exist.
<fallguy> ok after apt get  update I get:
<fallguy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<fallguy> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<kurtis> fallguy: ahh okay, sorry sudo that :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help? Details here --> http://pastebin.com/pgGRvark
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy
<llutz_> gahf:run "sudo update-pciids" and then the first command again. same output?
<fallguy> OK it worked taht time
<kurtis> fallguy: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache show libimobiledevic
<Ep1kMalware> sudo apt-get update libimobiledevice
<Assid> errr
<fallguy> That was one of the commands from tthat last page you gave me
<Assid> my stupid network manager is broken again :(
<fallguy> W: Unable to locate package libimobiledevic
<fallguy> E: No packages found
<fallguy> ok EM.. I'll try your line now
<kurtis> fallguy: does it have an "e" on the end? Sorry I don't know the exact package name
<fallguy> E: The update command takes no arguments
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: what if you do supder apt-get install libimobiledevice
<hipitihop> Assid, no idea what your problem is, but I find wicd works really well, have you tried that ?
<Ep1kMalware> oops, s/supder/sudo/
<Assid> i really dont like wicd
<kurtis> fallguy: Yeah, "apt-get update" just updates your package database, and then "apt-cache show <packagename>" gives you info about the package. To upgrade your package, you can type "apt-get upgrade". Of course sudo that stuff
<hipitihop> Assid, you prefer network manager ?
<Assid> yep
<fallguy> ok im getting lost now
<tap-out> libimobiledevice-utils
<fallguy> what should i do next?
<fallguy> should i try the supder thing or something else?
<kurtis> fallguy: try the same command I gave you but with an "e" on the end. I think I mis-spelled the package name
<Starminn> !find libimobiledevice | kurtis fallguy Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> kurtis: Found: libimobiledevice-dev, libimobiledevice-doc, libimobiledevice1, libimobiledevice1-dbg, libimobiledevice-utils
<Starminn> !info libimobiledevice1 | kurtis fallguy Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> kurtis: libimobiledevice1 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 144 kB
<kurtis> Starminn: Thanks :)
<fallguy> same thing - no packages down
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy try doing sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice
<fallguy> ok EM I'll try that
<_skpl> can someone tell me how to change the console font?
<Starminn> kurtis: You're welcome
<Ep1kMalware> I'm hoping, it's like bsd. won't install if you have a previous version, and if so will list it.
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware kurtis fallguy: Try some of those
<fallguy> Reading package lists... Done
<fallguy> Building dependency tree
<fallguy> Reading state information... Done
<Starminn> _skpl: Edit->Profile Preferences...
<kurtis> Ep1kMalware: It would probably just say "latest Package already installed" or something to that tune
<Assid> hipitihop: the interface of wicd feels rather "un clean"
<fallguy> What was with that response? Couldnt find package??
<Secrets> im up to typeing this dmesg | grep -e e100 -e eth
<kurtis> fallguy: well that part was just rebuilding your database. now try "apt-cache show libimobiledevice"
<llutz_> !pm  |gahf keep it in the channel, i don't accept pms
<fallguy> E: No packages found
<ubottu> gahf keep it in the channel, i don't accept pms: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<_skpl> Starmnot terminal, console.
<_skpl> nm
<_skpl> Starminn: i mean, not terminal, but console.
<kurtis> Starminn: Any idea on how to figure out which Repo he needs for that library?
<Starminn> _skpl: Oh
<_skpl> kurtis: hel.lo.
<silvery> bug #666
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help? http://pastebin.com/Lh35cNx0
<kurtis> _skpl: Hi
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/666)
<kurtis> fallguy: I don't think that package is in your repository for some reason
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: it returned "no packages found" when you did sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice ?
<fallguy> let me try again and see what happens.. .i've been typing in a lot of commands here
<kurtis> fallguy: Okay, if it doesn't work, try this: "apt-cache search libimobile"
<fallguy> Reading package lists... Done
<fallguy> Building dependency tree
<fallguy> Reading state information... Done
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: starminn had a thought, try doing !info libimobiledevice
<Assid> hipitihop: setting up pptp etc in wicd seems messy
<fallguy> OK hold on
<Starminn> !info libimobiledevice | Ep1kMalware
<tap-out> fallguy , u have some bug in ur source.list , and that y give yougive you e:\no package found
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: Package libimobiledevice does not exist in maverick
<fallguy> bash: !info: event not found
<Starminn> !find libimobiledevice | Ep1kMalware
<ubottu> Ep1kMalware: Found: libimobiledevice-dev, libimobiledevice-doc, libimobiledevice1, libimobiledevice1-dbg, libimobiledevice-utils
<Starminn> Ep1kMalware: So use on of the ones from !find
<fallguy> I have not tried kurtis' last suggestion yet
<fallguy> I'll try it now
<Ep1kMalware> Starminn: I don't use ubuntu lol
<Starminn> kurtis Ep1kMalware: So try in here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RealOpty> meep
<Secrets> okay typed that command
<fallguy> OK i did get results from Kurtis' command -
<Secrets> it brang things up
<fallguy> dt@desktop:~$ apt-cache search libimobile
<fallguy> libimobiledevice0 - Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch
<fallguy> libimobiledevice0-dbg - Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices
<FloodBot3> fallguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RealOpty> anyone wanna help me get audio working on my HDMI connection?
<fallguy> libimobiledevice1 - Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch
<fallguy> libimobiledevice1-dbg - Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices
<llutz_> !paste| fallguy
<ubottu> fallguy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fallguy> whoops sorry.. that constituted a flood.  Did you guys see that?
<kurtis> fallguy: Cool, now try "apt-cache show libmobiledevice1"
<Secrets> kurtis
<Secrets> dmesg | grep -e e100 -e eth
<Secrets> i typed that
<Secrets> in
<Secrets> and it shows me things
<FloodBot3> Secrets: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ep1kMalware> kind of. but I have no clue exactly which one(s) you need ifnot all of them.
<fallguy> dt@desktop:~$ apt-cache show libmobiledevice1
<fallguy> W: Unable to locate package libmobiledevice1
<fallguy> E: No packages found
<kurtis> fallguy: Cool. Now try "sudo apt-get install libmobiledevice1"
<blue_pearl> hey i am dual booting ubuntu10.04 and xp after updating the kernel xp got removed from boot menu,how to bring it back?
<Secrets> i added everything what the website told me to add and i typed this in terminal dmesg | grep -e e100 -e eth
<kurtis> Secrets: okay, now type in "ifconfig" again
<Secrets> now what
<fallguy> Reading package lists... Done
<fallguy> Building dependency tree
<fallguy> Reading state information... Done
<RealOpty> :(
<Secrets> nope the same
<Secrets> no eth\
<kurtis> fallguy: Anything about installing it?
<Secrets> how ever it has inet
<fallguy> No - the feedback was exactly what I posted above
<Secrets> and inet6
<kurtis> Secrets: weird .... when you ran dmesg | grep .... did it give you any output?
<kurtis> fallguy: really??
<rigved> fallguy: sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice0
<fallguy> yes.. i'll double check
<Secrets> yes it did
<kurtis> Secrets: what did it say?
<kurtis> Secrets: if it's multiple lines, use pastebin.com to share it
<rigved> fallguy: ^^ that's the package to install
<Ep1kMalware> holdon, brb y'all
<fallguy> OK I just tried rigved's command and this is what I got"
<kurtis> rigved: Thanks.
<fallguy> Reading package lists... Done
<fallguy> Building dependency tree
<fallguy> Reading state information... Done
<omnomnom> noob linux
<kurtis> fallguy: haha something is wrong there
<omnomnom> shut up noob
<llutz_> !paste| fallguy please use this and stop spamming the channel
<ubottu> fallguy please use this and stop spamming the channel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fallguy> yeah no kidding!!!
<omnomnom> tää failaa
<omnomnom> linux on paska
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: can't find/install the pkg
<kurtis> fallguy: Close your terminal and open up a new one. :)
<fallguy> ok
<omnomnom> shut up noob
<omnomnom> im @ school
<omnomnom> asd
<kurtis> Ep1kMalware: No ... it shouldn't give that output at all
<omnomnom> asd
<omnomnom> as
<omnomnom> d
<Starminn> omnomnom: If you have an Ubuntu-related question, please ask it. If not, please /part the channel now.
<FloodBot3> omnomnom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fallguy> ok new one opened up
<blue_pearl> hey i am dual booting ubuntu10.04 and xp after updating the kernel xp got removed from boot menu,how to bring it back?
<omnomnom> hey there sexcopter!
<llutz_> !ops | omnomnom spamkid
<omnomnom> im roflcoprer!
<ubottu> omnomnom spamkid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Guest61414> I have a question about getting proprietary drivers because when i go to system>admin>hardware drivers nothing comes up
<Starminn> !ops
<kurtis> fallguy: Cool. Try that again ... make sure it's exactly this: sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice0
<iRabbit> blue_peal XP is not listed in grub on boot?
<fallguy> sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice0 - got it
<fallguy> im cutting and pasting, so i dont screw up the lines
<omnomnom> hi there
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, XP is not listed in GRUB on boot?
<omnomnom> what is this place?
<GayNsex> hello
<omnomnom> noob gay sex
<fallguy> libimobiledevice0 is already the newest version.
<fallguy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GayNsex> x D
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, Yes its not listed, earlier it was there
<Guest61414> where is the ubuntu help channel or is this it?
<omnomnom> gay sex lets have gay buttseks?
<fallguy> so it i ssaying i already have the latest version
<Starminn> !ops | omnomnom GayNsex
<ubottu> omnomnom GayNsex: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rigved> blue_pearl: run this command in the terminal - sudo update-grub
<jussi> GayNsex: please change your name to something more family friendly.
<jiltdil> !omnomnom | sex
<gahf> Hello I installed a new graphics card, a 570GTX 1280MB by "Gigabyte". Ubuntu still won't recognize the card and I can't find any drivers for it. In addition when I use  System>Administrator>hardware drivers it comes up with drivers for my old graphics card. can anyone help me get new drivers and make ubuntu accept them?
<kurtis> fallguy: Well that's good. At least we know you have the latest package. That was EM's concern
<kurtis> gahf: If your old card was Nvidia as well, it's probably the same drivers
<IdleOne> jussi: that user has the same host as the one just banned
<fallguy> yes, as i said earlier, i just downloaded and installed all this stuff for the first time today, so I was pretty sure it was the latest versions.
<gahf> krtis it doesn't
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, cli sudo update-grub
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: if he has the package, and it's completely upgraded. then the only other obstruction I can see is perhaps maybe the ipod is locked with a password/pattern of some sort.
<kurtis> gahf: You could try going to Nvidia's site and using their drivers. They have Linux (probably Debian but maybe Ubuntu)
<Ep1kMalware> i.e. needs somebody to sign into the device.
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, ok i ran it
<fallguy> never had a password lock on this ipod touch, and disabled the autolock feature... it's on it's normal home screen as it is plugged in right now.
<gahf> krutis where?
<gahf> krutis it doesn't work
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, reboot and let me know if it's back
<kurtis> Ep1kMalware: Yeah ... I don't really know. Someone could take him through watching the logs as he plugs in the device and stuff but it's going to be a lot of debugging
<kurtis> gahf: Goto nvidia.com
<Ep1kMalware> kurtis: if it where FreeBSD I'd be more knowledgable there.
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, here is the output if it helps anyway http://paste.ubuntu.com/574324/
<fallguy> well guys have we hit a dead end?
<fallguy> Believe it or not, we've been working on this for more than 2 hours already
<Ep1kMalware> fallguy: let me give it another google search.
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, do you have Windows on one HDD and Ubuntu on the other?
<fallguy> ok
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, no i have only 1 hdd its a laptop
<kurtis> fallguy: Yeah, I'm about all out of ideas without making a whole project out of it. Im sorry :(
<Secrets> http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad59/pokemonharley/100_1329.jpg
<Secrets> here kurtis
<Guest61414> I have a question about getting proprietary drivers because when i go to system>admin>hardware drivers nothing comes up
<Secrets> i just pasted
<Secrets> the image
<kurtis> fallguy: The main thing I can suggest, which you've probably already done, is just keep googling. Otherwise, maybe try  some of the "smarter" guys on Freenode #linux and even #debian?
<Secrets> of the output
<kurtis> Secrets: Ok, I'll check it out.
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, alright. I had something similar happen to me... but unfortunately Windows was on another drive. I'm sorry but I'm lost.. perhaps someone with a bit more knowhow will pick up where I left off
<fallguy> OK I'll give it a shot, Kurtis.  I've been googling the hell out of it all day long but I was coming up with the same pages you were.
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: you still there? is your problem solved?
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, ok thanks though
<Guest61414> can i have some help?
<gahf> Hello I installed a new graphics card, a 570GTX 1280MB by "Gigabyte". Ubuntu still won't recognize the card and I can't find any drivers for it. In addition when I use  System>Administrator>hardware drivers it comes up with drivers for my old graphics card. can anyone help me get new drivers and make ubuntu accept them?
<_skpl> how can i reset the panels in gnome?
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, you will probably end up editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst to add windows and point grub to the partitiion
<kurtis> Secrets: cool. Now try: "cd /" then "find | grep e100" ... it might take a little while
<elFidel> Guest61414: maybe - if you start with a question
<_skpl> reset to defaults i mean
<_skpl> ?\
<recognosco> fallguy: you plug your ipod touch and it doesn't work?
<Guest61414> i did elfidel
<Guest61414> I have a question about getting proprietary drivers because when i go to system>admin>hardware drivers nothing comes up
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, ok thanx
<kurtis> Guest: What do you expect to come up?
<Guest61414> with drivers that are supported for my computer kurtis
<Secrets> so what do i type again
<fallguy> It works Recognosco, but the computer doesn't recognize it at all
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, found several threads on a google search on how to complete the operation
<kurtis> Guest: That's only used for things like if you could use Nvidia Proprietary drivers ... most of your drivers are free (not-proprietary)
<Secrets> what do i type after cd/
<recognosco> fallguy: what do you mean? you can transfer music using amarok?
<kurtis> Secrets: "find | grep e100"
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, ok will check
<Guest61414> yeah i want to use nividia proprietary drivers
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I'm still here. I've just posted it on the Ubuntu forums to see whether I can get any help there.
<recognosco> fallguy: but the computer doesn't recognize it?
<fallguy> Reco - it's as if nothing is plugged into the computer.  The Ipod Touch is recharging, but the computer doesn't see it at all.
<kurtis> Guest: You might have to go into your Repositories and add the non-free ones
<rigved> gahf: you can go to the nvidia website and download the latest linux drivers. but be warned that these drivers have not been tested by the Ubuntu community
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, although I'm pretty sure this'll fail, have you tried mounting the Windows partition and running sudo update-grub?
<fallguy> I've tried different USB ports too
<recognosco> fallguy: rebooted the machine?
<fallguy> im running Ubuntu 10.04
<fallguy> I rebooted it just before i came on here, but that was 2 hours ago.
<fallguy> let me try rebooting again
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: boot into the ubuntu on your harddisk and run this command in the terminal - sudo update-grub
<fallguy> back in 3 mins
<Secrets> it said no such file or directory found
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, i tried running update-grub and windows pratition does not mount on ubuntu
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: but if your grub has been overwritten, then there is a different process to fix it.
<rigved> !fixmbr > SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss, please see my private message
<llutz_> gahf: according to nvidia.com your card isn't supported
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, umm, why doesn't it mount?
<kurtis> Secrets: That's weird ... I'm using 10.10 and I get like 20 things that pop up
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, the drive in which windows is installed can not mount it
<llutz_> gahf: http://tinyurl.com/yje3plo
<Secrets> how do i find out which version im useing
<kurtis> gahf: Please don't private msg me. Thanks :)
<kurtis> Secrets: Umm the easiest way is, at the top of your desktop, click on System and then "About Ubuntu" and it should tell you in there
<rigved> Secrets: or in the terminal type - uname -sr
<stanman246> hi i'm at the point where i need to rebuild our home server :( Have got a 64b ubuntu up and running as my desktop and i want to create a virtualized server first (zentyal). But i'm at a loss what virtualization to use: Virtualbox or KVM (QemU) VMware is not an option as it's not free available. Any hints?
<ndxtg> could anyone here please confirm that they CAN listen to mms radio on Ubuntu 10.10???? *I need to confirm because I can't, even with w32codecs from medibuntu
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, uh oh,
<kurtis> rigved: Thanks :) I didn't feel like looking up the command, hehe
<rigved> Secrets: that'll give you your kernel version
<Secrets> yeah its 10.10
<Secrets> desktop editon
<kurtis> Secrets: Weird ...
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, erroe mounting exited with code 1 only root can mount .... this msg when i try to mount
<Secrets> i may have not typed it up right
<kurtis> rigved: He needs to isnmod his e100 (Intel Ethernet Card) driver ... but I dunno the location on his filesystem. Any ideas?
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, 10.04.2
<Secrets> upload it in pastebin
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, it wont mount the partition its on?
<MohammadAG> run the command as root, sudo mount ..
<Secrets> just copy it from your terminal
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, i ran mount /media/sda1 it still did not mount... showed a long output
<llutz_> kurtis: modprobe -l '*e100*'
<kurtis> Secrets: My kernel version is most likely different than yours.
<blue_pearl> iRabbit, it wont mount not in gui or in cli
<Secrets> yeah filesystem is /
<ndxtg> could anyone here please confirm that they CAN listen to mms radio on Ubuntu 10.10???? *I need to confirm because I can't, even with w32codecs from medibuntu
<gahf> llutz_ so there is no way to get drivers for my card?
<iRabbit> blue_pearl, thats random..... I'm sorry I'm lost there.
<Secrets> so can you type the whole command in one line
<Secrets> kurtis
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, sudo mount /dev/$block /media/$block
<rigved> kurtis: yes, use modprobe if the driver is in the correct place, like llutz_ said
<MohammadAG> replace $block with your dev node
<MohammadAG> sda1 i guess?
<kurtis> rigved: Well I got this: kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko ... but I wouldn't know how to tell him the insmod command since that's just a relative path
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I have already been advised to run 'sudo update-grub' and it did not resolve my problem. I will see the PM.
<llutz_> rigved: modprobe -l just lists available modules
<kurtis> llutz_: Thank you
<gahf> llutz_ what do i do?
<kurtis> gahf: What are you trying to accomplish? Hardware 3d?
<llutz_> gahf: use the free nouveau driver
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, still no luck posting u the output
<gahf> kurtis, since the drivers don't match my screen resolution is all broken. llutz_ link?
<Secrets> so tell me what to type again kurtis
<MohammadAG> pastebin it
<llutz_> gahf: should be installed by default
<kurtis> Secrets: Sorry I'm not sure yet ... hang on
<Secrets> all in one  in between the "" these
<RealOpty> anyone wanna help me get audio working on my HDMI connection?
<RealOpty> plz :D
<Guys> ubuntu 10.10?\fs21
<RealOpty> yes
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, here is the output when i ran the comman
<kurtis> Secrets: okay, first goto /lib/modules
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574330/
<Secrets> okay done
<llutz_> kurtis: "modprobe e1000"  or instmod e1000           both won't need a path
<llutz_> insmod*
<kurtis> Secrets: okay try what llutz says: "modprobe e100"
<Guys> u can try the sound output
<kurtis> Secrets: it might be "sudo modprobe e100"
<Guys> RealOpty
<RealOpty> yeah i did that
<llutz_> Secrets: with sudo off course
<RealOpty> but it dont work :(
<RealOpty> Guys, i chanced it to that but when i use rythmbox no muxic
<Secrets> nothing happens
<fallguy> OK Im back
<fallguy> It looks like it is being recognized
<Secrets> it gives no message
<llutz_> Secrets: no message == success, "ifconfig -a"
<kurtis> Secrets: Now do "sudo lsmod | grep e100"
<Secrets> now what
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574330/ here is the output
<kurtis> Secrets: What did llutz_ command output?
<gahf> llutz_ okay
<Secrets> e100 in red  30356 0  and mii 4425 1 e100
<fallguy> IM sorry guys, I have to turn in
<fallguy> Thanks for your help
<fallguy> I'll check back in tomorrow night
<fallguy> I have to get some sleep
<kurtis> fallguy: No problem, sorry dude!
<fallguy> I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully with some progress
<fallguy> night!
<kurtis> Secrets: Definitely making progress!
<Secrets> now what
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, I'm assuming it's not RAID?
<RealOpty> Guys, got any other advice?
<fallguy> Please thank EM and Recog for me
<fallguy> bye
<kurtis> Secrets: Does it display an IP Address by any chance?
<RealOpty> i have a nvidia card
<Secrets> no
<RealOpty> it detects the hdmi but no audio
<stanman246> anyone virtualising machines with virtualbox/qemu? Am looking for some advice
<kurtis> Secrets: k, try typing in sudo dhclient
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I'm having problems with the guide.
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, well first it did not mounted after i did not properly shutdown xp and booted in ubuntu
<Secrets> network is down
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: go ahead. what is the problem?
<Secrets> now what
<llutz_> Secrets: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient
<Guys> Rythmbox?http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158118
<zamba> i'm looking for a web-based gui for administrating bind9 zone file
<zamba> files*
<kurtis> Secrets: What did it say?
<zamba> any suggestions?
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, can you run chkdsk?
<jiltdil> !lynx
<kurtis> llutz_: If only that command worked for my Wifi adapter :P
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<gahf> llutz_ when i use hardware drivers in system>administrator it won't work and won't let me re-configure my screen resolution
<Secrets> Device or resource busy
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda7" produces the error "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea.."
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, i can try but how to run it?
<Secrets> now what
<Secrets> kurtis
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I don't know which /dev/sda the MBR is.
<kurtis> Secrets: I dunno ... was this computer working fine before you installed Ubuntu?
<Secrets> yeah
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I've obviously tried to install GRUB to /mnt which has /dev/sda7 (Ubuntu) mounted.
<kurtis> Secrets: Ethernet too?
<Secrets> it was working just the other day
<Secrets> yeah
<kurtis> Secrets: Have you ever had the ethernet working with Ubuntu on it?
<Secrets> yes
<kurtis> Secrets: hmm ... open it up and make sure it's pushed in the slot all of the way.
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, I'm not sure about XP, but Vista and 7 had a recovery disc option
<Secrets> its a laptop
<kurtis> Secrets: ahh okay. That's weird it's not working all of the sudden. It seems like a hardware problem to me
<MohammadAG> perhaps iRabbit knows
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, ok. will reinstalling the grub2 help in any way?
<Secrets> is there away to fix
<kurtis> Secrest: but I'm not the expert here so take that with a grain of salt
<Secrets> it
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: did you carry out the earlier steps? did you mount your filesystem and typed this in the terminal - mount | tail -l
<MohammadAG> grub doesn't seem to be broken on your system
<kurtis> Secrets: Not that I could really help you with. Sorry. You'd have to take it apart and hope that it's something simple and easy .... you could always buy a USB Network Adapter
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, ok will try out chkdsk with xp cd....going to reboot now
<MohammadAG> k :)
<Secrets> that always drops out
<iRabbit> MohammadAG, I know what now?
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, before I began following the tutorial I mounted /dev/sda7 to /mnt - I was considering chrooting into the partition to attempt the re-installation there.
<MohammadAG> iRabbit, if there's a way to run chkdsk without booting windows, anyway, he quit, for now
<gahf> llutz_ when i use hardware drivers in system>administrator it won't work and won't let me re-configure my screen resolution
<Thrawn> how do i disable wlan in ubuntu 10.10; i dont have a physical switch for my wlan on my laptop
<iRabbit> MohammadAG, probably need to boot a recovery disk to do it
<recognosco> Thrawn: use wicd or network-manager
<MohammadAG> yeah, that's what I suggested
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: you are trying to install grub to a partition other than the MBR. that's nto advisable as you cannot boot into ubuntu unleass you specifically start grub
<Thrawn> where can i set that in network manager?
<llutz_> gahf: cannot help you with that, i don't use any of those proprietary drivers
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda --recheck
<kurtis> Holly Crap ... I spent the last 2 days working on my WIFI and all I had to do is run rfkill :(
<Thrawn> recognosco: where can i switch wlan off in network manager
<kurtis> Is there somewhere I can post that solution to my problem for Ubuntu 10.10?
<llutz_> gahf: seems it still uses the old nvidia-driver, try to deinstall it to use the free nouveau driver then. read wiki/forums how to do that (i have no clue about that)
<rigved> kurtis: in the ubuntuforums. post is as a howto. but make sure that a similar post is not already existing
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, installation completed no errors reported. Reboot?
<recognosco> Thrawn: or just do - sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<jiltdil> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<recognosco> Thrawn: that works, right?
<recognosco> Thrawn: in network manager, i think it is a checkbox that you uncheck
<Thrawn> recognosco: the nm-applet still shows me wlan so and so available
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: reboot into the ubuntu on the hard disk. then run in the terminal - sudo update-grub. then you can boot into XP as well
<Thrawn> recognosco: after typing sudo  ifconfig wlan0 down
<gahf> Does anyone here know how to uninstall nvidia drivers?
<recognosco> Thrawn: you want to tuen the device off? there is a switch for it on your computer?
<recognosco> Thrawn: or just uninstall the driver :D
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I'm now in my Ubuntu partition, it booted immediately into it. There was no GRUB menu though.
<Thrawn> recognosco: theres no entry of a wlan connection because im not connected to any, so i dont see anything to uncheck there
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: now run in the terminal - sudo update-grub
<Thrawn> recognosco: i dont want to disable wlan just turn it off ^.- i still need it at times -.
<Thrawn> recognosco: i started my question here by stating: there is no physical switch for my wlan -.
<webczat> Hey, how to use socks5 with apt-get? I really need it.
<recognosco> Thrawn: sorry, didin't see that. so if the interface is down, what else do you need?
<Thrawn> recognosco: kk nevermind, thx for hlp anyway
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, it isn't recognising Windows 7 it has added my old Vista entry again. That entry was manually created a while ago. Whenever GRUB updates it appears to keep including it.
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, or at least that's what I think it's doing. Reboot?
<Thrawn> recognosco: my wlan is on but i want it off because it eats battery. sudo ifconfig wlan0 down didnt work
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, any particular key combination I need to press to display the GRUB menu?
<llutz_> webczat: use tsocks
<rigved> Thrawn: right-click on the network icon. Enable Wireless should be enabled. Click on that. It'll disable your WLan.
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, have you run this script and posted here.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Thrawn> rigved: genious :D thx :D
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: yes. after the motherboard logo has been displayed, keep the Shift button pressed.
<SealedWithAKiss> nit-wit, yes.
<bobweaver> hi there I am trying to install 11.04 powerpc+ps3  and am having some trouble on this step Configure the package manager I dont know what to put in those areas could some one please help me thanks
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, could you give me the pastebin
<rigved> Thrawn: you are welcome
<rigved> nit-wit: he'll be back. he's just checking if windows is booting or not
<nit-wit> cool
<Secrets> it seems im not the only one exsprinceing the problem
<StuckMojo> hey how do you tell dkms to use multiple cores when building modules?
<rigved> Secrets: if you think that it is a bug, then file a bug report
<i4ba1> excuse me all
<i4ba1> how to fix grub
<i4ba1> my grub not show in boot menu
<i4ba1> just my windows in boot menu
<StuckMojo> hmmm.../etc/dkms/framework.conf seems likely
<rigved> !fixmbr > i4ba1
<ubottu> i4ba1, please see my private message
<webczat> How to use it when installed and configured?
<i4ba1> i try sud apt-get install grub from live cd
<i4ba1> and then sudo grub-update
<i4ba1> and restart
<i4ba1> but the grub still not show
<bobweaver> its because its a live cd
<rigved> i4ba1: ^^ check the pm by ubottu
<RealOpty> hdmi audio, anyone have suggestions on making it work lol?
<i4ba1> rigved what do you mean check the pm?
<rigved> !fixmbr | i4ba1
<ubottu> i4ba1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<llutz_> webczat: man tsocks   ( LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/libtsocks   sudo apt-get cmd....)
<rigved> i4ba1: use the RestoreGrub link
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, the GRUB menu displayed an old entry for Vista. Selecting this entry caused GRUB to take me into Windows Boot Loader. That displayed an error message saying \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr was missing or corrupt.
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, why would Windows Boot Manager mention GRUB?
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: win 7 has it's own boot partition. grub should have booted into that
<bobweaver> what is the ubuntu achieve mirror directory for 11.04 powerpc+ps3?Anyone know ?
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: you did mention that you had made manual boot entries in windows. maybe that's what it was showing.
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, indeed using an application called EasyBCD. I suppose it isn't the concern of an Ubuntu channel anymore.
<StuckMojo> drat, doesn't seem to be in there
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: wait. open System > Administration > Disk Utility
<StuckMojo> i'm pretty sure you can do it
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: can you see the 100 MB win 7 boot partition?
<StuckMojo> i suspect it's some global-ish setting that probably affects the kernel build system in general
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I see a 206 MB Ext3 boot partition.
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: no, that not the one. it should be a 100 MB partition, just before the Win 7 partition
<ruan> how come ubuntu-mono-dark is light and ubuntu-mono light is dark?
<maco> ruan: for on light/dark backgrounds, i think
<ruan> maco: oh ok
<Starminn> ruan: It's *for* light and *for* dark
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I have 225 GB NTFS, 206 MB Ex3 /boot, Extended 95 GB, 88 GB Ext4, 3.8 GB Swap and 3.1 GB swap.
<samos>  /msg nickserv identify samos123
<samos> ohh
<samos> :P
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: one moment
<SealedWithAKiss> I've been there.
<Starminn> samos: Change your password?
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, sure.
<samos> its not my password luckily haha
<samos> but still stupid
<samos> i even copy pasted wrong place and wrong pass
<SealedWithAKiss> samos, just change the password.
<SealedWithAKiss> samos, perhaps to something a little more complex - samos 1234 for example.
<SealedWithAKiss> :)
<samos> its not my real pass have a try :P
<i4ba1> in my flashdisk drive  i can't paste the folder/file but can copy?
<i4ba1> it strange for me
<dylan85> hi
<Starminn> i4bai You have read permissions but not write?
<ruan> i4ba1: do you have write permissions?
<i4ba1> how do i change the permissions
<Starminn> i4ba1: Right-click "Properties"->Permisisons
<StuckMojo> chmod
<i4ba1> right click on usb media?
<Starminn> On the drive,yeah.
<SealedWithAKiss> i4ba1, chmod +w filename
<ruan> i4ba1: or a folder
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: it seems like you do not have the Win 7 boot partition. I think the Win 7 cd provides a repair option. try that to create the Win 7 100 MB boot partition. then use the restore Grub method to install grub. boot into ubuntu, run update-grub. then you should be fine. you should be able to boot into both OSs. this is the setup i have (but both ubuntu and windows have their own hdd, :) )
<i4ba1> i try chmod -R 766 /media/name of usb
<i4ba1> but still not success
<ruan> -r removes read permissions, doesnt it?
<llutz_> i4ba1: flashdisk with vfat/ntfs? chown/chmod won't work, use mount-options
<llutz_> gid/uid/umask
<Starminn> -r RECURSIVE
<ruan> ah
<Starminn> 755*
<samos123> you see i posted my username instead of pass :P
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I don't have a Windows Recovery CD. I have a USB, but it's only 1GB in size. Assuming I obtain a larger USB drive, I could make it bootable and use that right?
<Starminn> i4ba1: I don't think 766 is a valid mod
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: how did you install Win 7 ?
<Starminn> OR permissions setting or whatever
<nukeslion> Hello, I'm trying to convert my screensaver to xscreensaver as opposed to the gnome one, and I have gotten everything working but the "lock screen" command, where would i edit what that button does?
<Secrets> so how do i reinstall the driver for the internet on ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I extracted an ISO and ran the installation from inside Windows by executing the autorun file.
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: burn that iso to a cd. this same iso (cd) has the repair option
<Secrets> has anyone got any idears
<rigved> :)
<SealedWithAKiss> rigved, I don't have a CD, but obtaining one shouldn't be any trouble. So once it removes GRUB I go back into the LiveCD and then...?
<Starminn> nukeslion: Isn't there the option at the bottom "Lock Screen After" [_] minutes
<Secrets> rigved see pm
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, do you still have a link to the pastebin for the bootscript?
<Starminn> nukeslion: By the way, you can still use the Xscreensavers in GNOME Screensaver (I do)
<nukeslion> Starminn, that does work, but i mean the Lock Screen button on the top right when you press the power button
<xorxorxor> is there gonna be Ubuntu OS for mobile devices?
<xorxorxor> like android or ios
<Secrets> how do i reinstall the internet driver on  ubuntu
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: then use the same restore grub mothod - sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda --recheck. then run sudo update-grub in the ubuntu on the hdd
<Starminn> xorxorxor: They've got a tablet one but to my knowledge no phones have been released yet (officially). It'll come eventually though I'd say. We've already got it on car stereos.
<xorxorxor> whaatt? ubuntu for car stereos?
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss, Secrets: sorry got to go.
<rigved> SealedWithAKiss: i have outlined the whole process for you. all the best!
<Secrets> whats the command to reinstall the internet driver
<Starminn> xorxorxor: Yeah, one sec. I'll find the link.
<xorxorxor> that is just too awesome
<llutz_> !ot| xorxorxor
<ubottu> xorxorxor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> xorxorxor: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Vic-NaviSurfer-II-Ubu3G/
<xorxorxor> oops i'm sorry
<Starminn> llutz_: Alright, point taken
<Calinou> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Starminn> Calinou: It's already settled. Us naughty IRC-goers have learned our lesson. ;)
<xorxorxor> thanks
<Calinou> yea.
<Starminn> xorxorxor: The offtopic channel's great though for these types on conversations if you wish to continue it there. As they said though, it's just nto appropriate for here.
<SealedWithAKiss> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/VZWXvxJi
<xorxorxor> yes sir
<xorxorxor> didn't know that. i'll keep that in mind
<llutz_> xorxorxor: no worries
<vivek200912> I need to run servlet programs on ubuntu 10.10, how to do it?
<neil> ubuntu 10.10 seems to crash whenever I do large file transfers to a usb memory stick.  The memory stick is formated to fat.
<vivek200912>  I have installed Apache tomcat6.
<alabd> Good day all , These http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10100007#post10100007 steps are done in ubuntu 10.10 but ,plog says there is no input/output signals ... , what's wrong ?
<llutz_> neil: crash how? "large file" is how large?
<rohan927> hi guys i am new to ubuntu
<neil> the files are not large in themselves (jpgs) but there is about 7gb worth of them that I was transfering to a 8gb memory stick
<rohan927> i want to connect to internet
<rohan927> need help
<mattalexx> I'm trying to get four monitors working in Ubuntu. I have a weird monitor layout: http://i.imgur.com/VmryP.jpg I have two nvidia cards. Should I use TwinView?
<ruan> rohan927: what type of connection do you have?
<iceroot> neil: fat cant handle files of that size (7gb)
<rohan927> i have a wifi connection broadband
<ruan> rohan927: have you tried the connection manager?
<neil> that was the total size of all the files I was transfering.  they were only 3mb each roughly
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, so did anybody notice the sda1 error list and suggest the chkdsk? You also have both grub legacy and grub2 mixed
<llutz_> neil: crash how? what happens, error-messages?
<Starminn> neil: Try doing it in segments of < 4GB
<RealOpty> well i made some success
<RealOpty> got hdmi audo working only with VLC media player.
<rohan927> <ruan>: i tried... the thing is the notification area of wifi has a red !... i think wifi is not on
<RealOpty> guess its good enough so i dont have to switch to windows just to watch a damn movie
<rohan927> how do i do it
<rohan927> ?
<neil> it would slowly freeze everything but the mouse, then It completely freeze if I tryed to enter the terminal through ctrl alt F1
<gage_bw> dumb question but I'm having trouble tracking down the answer - Where's the main ubuntu repository - is it archive.ubuntu.com or packages.ubuntu.com or what?
<llutz_> neil: check /var/log/messages for info.
<Secrets> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574348/
<ruan> rohan927: did you click the wifi icon to configure it?
<Secrets> this is all is showing up when i type ifconfig
<Secrets> its not showing eth0
<Starminn> !packages | gage_bw
<ubottu> gage_bw: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Secrets> its not showing eth1
<llutz_> Secrets: ifconfig -a
<Secrets> now it is\
<rohan927> <ruan> i don know how to do it... in one place i gave the ssid n security type as wpa something... when i applied it came as u r offline
<ruan> rohan927: does the place that you are connecting to use a password?
<gage_bw> Thanks for the link. Now, if I'm looking for something from, say, karmic's repo, what exactly do I add to sources.list?
<rohan927> ya... it asked for a password
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! has anyone here been able to have the new version of google-earth [version 6] running? I get a black screen and nothing more; I tried everything out there [including the Medibuntu repository, which is marginally better in the sense that I get an error message!]; I am on Lucid, and have lsb-core installed.
<DrkCodeman> 10.10 has issues with its default audio / burning software i recommend an alternative other than pulseaudio
<ruan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gage_bw> deb http://packages.ubuntu.com karmic main   ...or maybe   deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic karmic main ?
<Secrets> it happend after installing a update
<alabd> Good day all , while doing this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10100007#post10100007 , found there is no build/include/linux directroy in /lib/modules/$(uname -r) ..  how to solve it ?
<Secrets> whats a static ip adress
<Secrets> is it one that always changes
<ruan> Secrets: an ip address that never changes
<ruan> Secrets: dynamic always changes
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, hey got it fixed
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, :D
<blue_pearl> MohammadAG, thanx ran chkdsk after bootinh xp cd :)
<MohammadAG> blue_pearl, you're welcome :)
<SealedWithAKiss> nit-wit, nobody mentioned that to me, no. What does that means for me?
<amalgama> is it ok if i ask on this channel a question about "wget" ??
<ruan> amalgama: yes
<DrkCodeman> anyone in here work directly for conocial?
<m3tti> hi folks
<GrimmleSawOdooLa> I don't why this happened, but for some reason, the menu in xfdesktop when I right click (take note this is in Xubuntu) simply will not work.
<Starminn> DrkCodeman: Some might, maybe, but I don't know of any.
<GrimmleSawOdooLa> It works on other accounts, but not mine. Why did this happen? lol
<amalgama> i found a website which has like 20 download links of .zip files and i would like to use wget to download them all in once instead of right click etc... does anyone know which is the command??
<Starminn> !attitude | DrkCodeman
<ubottu> DrkCodeman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DrkCodeman> i need to order disks for my store to give to customers as an alternative to windows
<ruan> amalgama: use flashgot
<m3tti> i've a big problem. I want to setup a server which is some kinda transparent proxy but that server should redirect the traffic to another proxy which is connected to the internet. Could i simply portforward all traffic to the proxy which is connected to the internet
<Starminn> DrkCodeman: Not that you had a bad atittude, just saying
<amalgama> i read wiki and man but couldnt get the right answer...
<Starminn> DrkCodeman: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds
<ruan> amalgama: flashgot addon for firefox
<DrkCodeman> yeah i tried that lol no response though
<rohan927> hi can anyone help me out ??? i am new to ubuntu....
<Secrets> the wired internet stoped working after installing a update
<Starminn> DrkCodeman: Try this out? http://www.linuxcd.org/view_distro.php?id_distro=196&ref=distrowatch Not sure if you're only limited to one though
<Starminn> rohan927: Go ahead and ask and people will respond if they can help.
<amalgama> ruan : thanx !
<Secrets> so how can i fix it
<ruan> amalgama: np :)
<rohan927> k thanks.. i want to connect to internet... i have wifi connection. just not able to get through
<ruan> !wifi | rohan927
<ubottu> rohan927: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, you mentioned a disc of some sort there is a downloadable recovery that may get you to the repair command to run the chkdsk /r http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/ here is a visual to getting there. http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html we can take care of grub with another link.
<Secrets> oh god now the internet icon disipeard
<Secrets> what do i do
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, you can format a thumb to ntfs put a bootflag on it with gparted and exstract that iso to it to boot.
<Starminn> Secrets: The one in the panel? Just Add to Panel...->Notification something-or-another
<Secrets> i restarted my computer then it disipeard
<rohan927> ok... the thing is i find a red exclamation mark(!)on the wifi icon in the notification area... what does that mean?
<neil> llutz, did you want me to send you the txt of message?
<DrkCodeman> anyone else having difficulties installing ut2k4 on 64bit build of ubuntu?
<nit-wit> SealedWithAKiss, can't gaurantee a fix on the sda1 but it is indicating problems fixed in this manner.
<eoss> hello im trying to understand ownership of files...for my apache server it uses www-data to rear write execute right? what should i have the owner of files be and the group in my www folder for apache?
<eoss> and what permissions
<eoss> as of right now everytime i create a file int he folder i have to change the permission every time
<DrkCodeman> is ubuntu landscape only pay for software?
<poobird> anyone know of any good Overclocking guides for ubuntu?
<poobird> anyone know of any good Overclocking guides for ubuntu?
<ruan> !overclocking
<poobird> !overclocking
<ruan> uhh..nope
<poobird> lol
<Secrets> why is my wired internet not wokring all of a sudden it was working on monday
<poobird> !overclock
<FloodBot3> poobird: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpe1> eoss, maybe chmod g+s /var/www
<Secrets> how do i fix it
<poobird> fix what?
<Secrets> the wired internet on ubuntu its not connecting for some reason
<cr1sco> so i can't play .flv files from my google cache folder even if i open them in chrome
<poobird> what are you using
<neil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574352/
<eoss> rumpe1, add write permissions to group?
<Secrets> ubuntu 10.10
<Secrets> desktop editon
<iceroot> Secrets: you dont get an ip? you get an ip but cant contact the internet? you can only contact other machines by there ip and not the domainname? you are using dhcp?  we cant (and we will not help) without usefull informations
<rumpe1> eoss, then use umask
<dc5ala> eoss: apache only need to be able to read those files, except when you want to do an upload via a form
<Diverdude> Hello. I have a problem with my packet manager. I started giving this error: http://pastebin.com/GeDExHeF   What can be done about that?
<neil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574352/  my system crashed twice while copying files in the time frame pasted.
<neil> any ideas?
<poobird> anyone know of any good Overclocking guides or programs for ubuntu?
<gage_bw> I'm looking for a repository with irssi 0.8.13 or later in it. I believe Karmic probably has it, but I'm having trouble finding the repo!
<Secrets> under ipv4  Ip adress  0.0.0.0  Netmask/Prefix: 0.0.0.0
<Secrets> so its not showing my ip adress
<Starminn> !info irssi | gage_bw
<ubottu> gage_bw: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2876 kB
<DrkCodeman> would be nice if there was a way to install ubuntu to my ipod touch
<_jesse__> Diverdude: I'd probably do as it say or clear out the cache
<Secrets> can someone tell me how to fix this problem
<Starminn> gage_bw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<iceroot> Secrets: you are using DHCP?
<Secrets> idk
<DrkCodeman> ubuntu is derived from debian correct?
<gage_bw> Starminn: I've been there, it says "the Ubuntu "main" repository", but where is that?
<Secrets> how do i find out if i am
<DrkCodeman> ubuntu is to debian as osx is to freebsd
<Starminn> gage_bw: Open up the Software Center.
<iceroot> !debian | DrkCodeman
<ubottu> DrkCodeman: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Starminn> gage_bw: Edit->Software Sources...->[Enter your password]
<Starminn> gage_bw: In the first tab (where it lands oyu) up top, check the one for main
<Secrets> now how do i fix my problem with my wired internet it was working on monday before i installed something
<iceroot> Secrets: and you installed what?
<Secrets> and now its not working
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<Secrets> i forgot what i installed
<iceroot> Secrets: again, please use usefull details, dont let us guess what your problem is
<Secrets> i think it was a perl module
<Talicom> my touchpad works on the login screen but not after i log into my account, what should i do?
<Secrets> so how do i fix my problem with the internet not working
<iceroot> Secrets: using networkmanager? (gui), /etc/network/interfaces?
<iflema> gage_bw: youll get a higher version if you make themove to Lucid Lynx LTS 10.04, its time to get a move on anyways - support for hardy 8.04 and karmic 9.10 ends april 2011 and 9.04 Jaunty Jakalope is !EOL....
<Secrets> what do i type in terminal ircroot?
<gage_bw> Starminn: I'm using Synaptic(Hardy has no Software Center). I get to the Repositories window, but main is of course already checked. It's not a package from THIS version of ubuntu that I need
<DrkCodeman> ifconfig
<Starminn> gage_bw: AMD64 or 32-bit?
<gage_bw> 32
<Starminn> gage_bw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/irssi/download
<gage_bw> iflema: I am terrified that it'll break
<gahf> How do I transfer firefox settings from ubuntu to windows 7? alternativley where are firefox settings stored on ubuntu?
<poobird> anyone know of any good Overclocking guides or programs for ubuntu?
<Secrets> Secrets: using networkmanager? (gui), /etc/network/interfaces? what do you mean by that?
<iceroot> Secrets: what program are you using to connect to your network
<DrkCodeman> why does ubuntu charge for landscape when webmin is free?
<iceroot> Secrets: the default tray-icon from gnome? (nm-applet)
<HPV> if i had a job paying more than $10/hr i would spend 1/2 the money to hire another person to work on ubuntu
<Starminn> DrkCodeman: I doubt it's Ubuntu charging it -- it's probably the devs for Landscape and Ubuntu, legally, (unless they pay for you) has to charge for it.
<llutz_> !webmin | DrkCodeman because webmin is a security nightmare and not supported anymore
<ubottu> DrkCodeman because webmin is a security nightmare and not supported anymore: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Secrets> what do i type
<Talicom> my touchpad works on the login screen but not after i log into my account, what should i do? my trackpad has a button to disable it's function, i pushed it so i could clean it. now ubuntu won't let me use my mouse when i log into my account
<iflema> gage_bw: whats type of commputer? laptop or tower... model/manu... put it out there(here) mayve some know the results. what version you in 9.04? what wireless, video, audio
<DrkCodeman> i have ubuntu server running at work with webmin running fine its an older build of ubuntu however and its purely a samba server
<llutz_> DrkCodeman: why webmin and not swat then?
<gahf> How do I transfer firefox settings from ubuntu to windows 7? alternativley where are firefox settings stored on ubuntu?
<DrkCodeman> alot of people recommended webmin
<gage_bw> iflema: eeepc 900, i'd have to go deeper for the other info
<rumpe1> gahf, $HOME/.mozilla  *guess*
<iflema> gage_bw: thats good...
<hariram> how can i use my corby txt as a modem in ubuntu
<HPV> if i had a job paying more than $10/hr i would spend 1/2 the money to hire another person to work on ubuntu
<iflema> gage_bw: ill have a littlesrach see how other do....
<DJones> !webmin | DrkCodeman Just for info regarding webmin,
<ubottu> DrkCodeman Just for info regarding webmin,: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Starminn> gage_bw: For pretty much everything about your system, the commands "uname -a" and "lspci" will cover most of it.
<DJones> DrkCodeman: Sorry, just scrolled up and saw that you'd already been given that info
<gage_bw> Looking at the list of upgrades and removals, I'm not going to try to install irssi until I upgrade the system
<Starminn> gage_bw: Oh, and lshw if you really want to hiti it all. ;)
<gage_bw> wonder how much bigger 10.10 is than 9.04
<gage_bw> tiny hdd on this model
<MavereX> holy crap its quiet in here
<rumpe1> !language | MavereX
<ubottu> MavereX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DrkCodeman> i wonder how many people realize wubi is creating a emulated filesystem
<MavereX> crap?
<MavereX> are you serious
<iflema> gage_bw: theres a youtube demo.... 10.04 may be a better move and a better UI if you ask me....
<rumpe1> MavereX, ... and professional :>
<Starminn> gage_bw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<MavereX> My apologies
<DrkCodeman> wubi doesn't make ubuntu native ;(
<Starminn> DrkCodeman: Not enough peopel if you ask me. Though this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrkCodeman> off to bed have to be up for work in like 3 hours
<gahf> How do I transfer firefox settings from ubuntu to windows 7? alternativley where are firefox settings stored on ubuntu?
<thamedave> Test (sorry)
<Starminn> gahf: Why not just use Firefox Sync?
<gahf> starminn what you mean?
<_jesse__> gahf: .mozilla/firefox ; dunno if they'd be in the same format or not
<Starminn> gahf: The add-on firefox Sync.
<_jesse__> I'd probably use a plugin
<_jesse__> ^
<Starminn> gahf: Anyway, here:
<Starminn> gahf:http://ubuntuguide.net/share-firefox-bookmarkshistorytabs-between-ubuntuwindows-7vistaxp (forgot link)
<ramon_Gimp> hi all, i am Ramon miranda the chairman of Gimp paint Studio project, i want to ask help in wacom support
<iflema> gage_bw: 900a ??
<hypoz> what does the chkmod bash command do???
<gage_bw> iflema: Just 900 I believe, but it was a Target special - cheaper because it has only a 4 gig SSD
<karla> hypoz, i'm not familiar of such command
<karla> hypoz, do you mean chmod ?
<Starminn> hypoz: You could try running "whatis <command>" and "man <command>"
<Secrets> can someone help me fix the wired internet problem or not
<_jesse__> Secrets: calm down
<Secrets> ive been here for 4 hours
<sinblade29> any gui for mounting iso  or other image files ... i hate terminal comands
<llutz_> !volunteers | Secrets
<ubottu> Secrets: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iflema> gage_bw: reports seem very good.. perfect cam bluetooth video audio two finger scroll etc.. possible issue with wireless button and required twaeak for hibernation... does look positive..
<sinblade29> i need a graphical app for image mounting (iso ,nrg,daa and more)
<gage_bw> iflema: Oh yeah, no cam either on this model ^^
<visual1ce> i reassigned gnome cli ctrl c to copy... how do i make ctrl x stop what the terminal is running?
<almoxarife> Secrets: explain the problem
<_jesse__> sinblade29: try gmount
<juk> visual1ce: you will need some more buttons to push
<sipior> visual1ce: if i understand your question correctly, have a look at the man page for "stty"
<nixxer> hey, how can i prevent unclean dismounts when my laptop dies?
<nixxer> is there any application i can run to shut the computer down automatically?
<juk> nixxer: jeez, just run halt as root
<nixxer> _automatically_
<visual1ce> ctrl \
<nixxer> as in, i'm not here, my dog trips over the cord, my laptop dies, i'm up a creek again
<juk> nixxer: seriosly?
<iflema> gage_bw: i say go for it (10.04) just make  a little backup of ya documents and media.. there wont be much :P
<visual1ce> thx
<nixxer> it's not for me, it's for a client, is there a way or not lol
<Polysics> hello
<gage_bw> My system doesn't meet the reqs of 10.10, but I'm still searching for 9.04's reqs
<gage_bw> so I can see if it meets *those*
<karla> nixxer, yeah shutdown or suspend to disk on low battery would be nice
<th0r> nixxer: how are you going to know when the dog trips over the cord?
<juk> nixxer: ok, explain what is automatically
<Polysics> interesting problem i have
<nixxer> automatically
<Diverdude> _jesse__, well how do i clear out the cache? and how do i increase the size of the APT::Cache-Limit?
<Polysics> one of my users on a 10.04 server sometimes loses his password!
<nixxer> as in, battery level gets to 5%, it halts itself
<sipior> nixxer: you could plug into acpi events to see if the machine is running on battery power, and then have your script issue a shutdown.
<nixxer> ....
<Polysics> as in, i set his password, he logs in ok, the next day, teh same password does not work
<Fwb2700> Hello
<gage_bw> er, 8.10
<Polysics> i set his password with "sudo passwd username"
<Polysics> nothing special, i have no idea what is happening
<nixxer> he's typing it wrong.
<Polysics> nixxer: i tried logging in too, to no avail
<nixxer> what happens?
<froschi_> Polysics: you're typing it wrong
<Polysics> i even set a simple password just to test, impossible to type it worng
<Polysics> password invalid
<nixxer> unset shell?
<Polysics> if i reset it to the SAME password with passwd, it works
<froschi_> Polysics: you use ssh from another machine?
<Polysics> can't get "123456" wrong
<nixxer> you just said you used passwd
<Polysics> froschi_: ubuntu 10.04 VPS server
<nixxer> sudo messes up passwd
<nixxer> don't sudo with passwd
<llutz_> Polysics: be sure, users can
<_jesse__> Diverdude: apt-get clean
<froschi_> Polysics: you use ssh *from* another machine?
<Starminn> gage_bw: Go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/, choose the version you want, go to "Installing Ubuntu" (at the very bottom), choose your architecture, and click on "chapter 2"
<Starminn> gage_bw: That'll give you whatever you need.
<froschi_> Polysics: or putty?
<iflema> grep gage_bw
<poobird> anyone know of any good Overclocking guides or programs for ubuntu?
<Polysics> froschi_: ssh off a Mac, both him and me
<Polysics> normal Terminal
<Fwb2700> Speedfan
<poobird> i wanna see if i can melt my computer
<froschi_> Polysics: i often do 'ssh machinename' and forgot to 'ssh someotheruser@machinename' ... double check that?
<Diverdude> _jesse__, that did not help anything
<patrick_> exit
<poobird> poobird: yay
<Polysics> froschi_: i tried "su user" and logging in as the user to no avail
<Polysics> must be something about the user's shell, but tbh i have no idea on where to look
<poobird> you use sudo for ubuntu
<Polysics> poobird: not if you want to be asked for the password
<juk> nixxer: see what is in, ls /proc/acpi/battery and watch it, when 5% do halt
<Fwb2700> poobird: Why are you talking to yourself??
<poobird> poobird: its fun
<Fwb2700> Any from nz on?
<froschi_> Polysics: well, you're doing it wrong :/
<_jesse__> Diverdude: you can change it in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<_jesse__> the cache limit, that is
<Polysics> froschi_: all i need to know is that, reasonably, nothing is changing my password
<juk> !nz | Fwb2700:
<ubottu> Fwb2700:: nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<llutz_> nixxer: you're using gnome?
<Polysics> if nothing is changing my passwords, i will just blame it on the user
<iflema> gage_bw: i see positive remarks about it and 10.04.see no complaining about speed.. but i do see slight variation across the one model... so?? i still say 10.04...
<Fwb2700> Juk: thanks
<llutz_> nixxer: there are settings in powermanagement acting on low battery
<Polysics> let's just hope i didn't get rooted somehow
<seidos> compassion -> buddha
<gage_bw> iflema: considering 10.04 anyway..long term and probably more stable
<anarchist> well if you use keys with ssh the user cannot fuckup :-)
<Polysics> i will tell him to upload his key and be done with it
<gage_bw> I was trying to get an idea of whether 10.10 actually uses more ram, etc
<seidos> 1 xor 0?
<seidos> 1
<iflema> gage_bw: not as if you can duel boot =)
<Fwb2700> juk: Nobody talk there
<Starminn> anarchist: Keep it family-friendly, pelase.
<Polysics> the guy is a very inexperienced person, that is why i am not fully believing him
<gage_bw> iflema: i can't, yeah
<froschi_> Polysics: you can make a copy of /etc/shadow and compare the hashes, if somthing changed the pw/hash. and check for something in /etec/passwd too
<juk> Fwb2700: well im not from nz
<Fwb2700> juk: Damn lol
<seidos> HPV?  1 xor 0?
<iflema> gage_bw: a live USB try it out (10.04)
<froschi_> Polysics: unless you're using some other auth, which i don't know about and would blame that then :)
<Polysics> whoa now
<Diverdude> _jesse__, there is no such file
<Secrets> has anyone got any idears to fix my issue
<Polysics> i have a shadow and a shadow- file in /etc
<Polysics> is that normal or does it smell fishy?
<visual1ce> where are the little indicator icons stored?
<gage_bw> iflema: I only have a spare 2G drive..not sure it's big enough
<visual1ce> like the little envelope
<iflema> gage_bw: it is
<Diverdude> _jesse__, have only /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ directory
<Secrets> with wired internet not working all of a sudden on ubuntu
<Starminn> !details | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Polysics> froschi_: i would not know either, i never tweaked auth on any of my installs
<froschi_> Polysics: i think it's normal. not sure if only editors do that backup stuff or the normal 'passwd' does too though...
<gage_bw> iflema: that's great, then. i'll certainly try it...although it'll be slower running from the flash drive anyway
<seidos> elfing
<Polysics> i think i will give chrootkit a go
<llutz_> seidos: do you have any ubuntu-support related questions? pls stop your random typing
<seidos> where are the elves?
<gage_bw> running in memory, that is
<seidos> llutz_: it is not random.  troll?
<Fwb2700> I am new to ubuntu
<juk> !ot | seidos llutz_
<ubottu> seidos llutz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Polysics> passwd has been updated in packages
<Polysics> i wonder if there is anything about it
<seidos> juk: already talking in ubuntu-offtopic.  where else?
<Starminn> visual1ce: Again, what exactly is your problem? Is the envelope missing?
<visual1ce> i dont have a problem - the envelope is fine. im playing with appindicator.py and adding an indicator. but i don't want the messages indicator
<seidos> visual1ce: metta?
<Starminn> visual1ce: So you want indicator message gone?
<Starminn> visual1ce: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<mah454> wat is this error :            "pg_dump: ERROR:  invalid memory alloc request size 1970233207"
<Jordan_U> seidos: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. Please follow the channel guidelines and stay on topic, or find a different channel.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Secrets> has anyone got any idears how to get wired working again
<Diverdude> _jesse__, ?
<gage_bw> Well, according to this, 10.10 or 10.04 shouldn't be significantly slower, even with half a gig of ram
<Starminn> gage_bw: I ran 10.10 on this computer with 512MB RAM for a month
<gage_bw> Excellent
<Starminn> gage_bw: I didn't have any problems whatsoever. Obviously when I added 4GB it was a bit speedier, but it wasn't a stark difference or anything. (Windows, on the other hand...)
<funnyloony> wew..rame bener, bnrn org apa boot doang??
<Darael> Secrets: First things first.  Could you please open a terminal and pastebin the output of "ifconfig" (no quotes)
<epic> where does the headers end up when i install linux-headers-2.6.35-27-server ?
<juk> epic: /usr/src
<license> hello guys all
<license> where can I get the dictionary text file  ?
<license> anyone here ?
<license> ther are 1478 peop
<epic> juk: as a .tar.bz2 ?
<liucong> o
<Fwb2700> license: Patience
<Secrets> http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad59/pokemonharley/100_1329.jpg
<Secrets> here
<juk> epic: no untared
<Secrets> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574348/
<Secrets> and this
<epic> juk: hmm i only get a .tar.bz2
<karla> license, dictionaries-common ?
<juk> !bazip | epic:
<seidos> license: does the system have internet?
<juk> !bzip | epic:
<juk> !tar | epic:
<ubottu> epic:: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<juk> !bzip2 | epic:
<epic> i know that tar jxvf
<license> nope can connect internet but I just wanna
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > juk
<ubottu> juk, please see my private message
<license> text file
<license> not app
<juk> Jordan_U: my bad :/
<Secrets> Darael: look this is what i get  http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad59/pokemonharley/100_1329.jpg
<Gaudi> \quit
<iflema> gage_bw: 4gb hd... are you using swap space at the moment?
<Starminn> license: I'm just looking around my own filesystem *I have it enabled offline) and I've got some stuff in /usr/share/dict
<gage_bw> iflema: I found out a few days ago that the swap is something like 200MB...
<gage_bw> haven't changed anything yet
<license> oh thx!! :D
<license> but
<license> how I can convert to text this ?
<iflema> gage_bw: itll go... im a little worried about the half gig. but one cant expect too much now can one....
<juk> !enter | license
<ubottu> license: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<license> ah.. I used RHEL so I can't debian well.. sorry dudes all
<license> rofl
<license> :D
<Starminn> license: Complete, cohesive sentences please. Now what?
<gage_bw> iflema: I'm not afraid of the OS being slow by itself. I'm afraid of the overhead making media even slower
<gage_bw> those second-and-a-half ad loading times, for instance
<visual1ce> hi again
<visual1ce> ok so now i'm missing an icon :)
<visual1ce> an indicator icon
<Secrets> did that help
<Secrets> Darael: look this is what i get  http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad59/pokemonharley/100_1329.jpg
<visual1ce> should i just reset my panel?
<Starminn> visual1ce: You said you wanted it gone. Okay, you want it back? sudo apt-get install indicator-messages
<visual1ce> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<iflema> gage_bw: there is openbox, fluxbox, lubuntu and i think i seen something about lubuntu-netbook. hold alt+leftclick to move windows is best workaround for small screens =)
<visual1ce> thx starminn
<gage_bw> iflema: er, what are those boxes?
<iflema> gage_bw: openbox and fluxbox are light weight window managers for ubuntu (linux)
<gungung> !grub2 > gungung
<ubottu> gungung, please see my private message
<gage_bw> iflema: Like X, or like gnome?
<rigved> !gui | gage_bw
<ubottu> gage_bw: The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<iflema> gage_bw: rather minimal on features commpaired to gnome kde...
<fidyduce> why does unetbootin not give the option to format the drive before an install?
<Starminn> gage_bw: GNOME is the default, but for lightweight stuff you've got Xubuntu (Xcfe) and Lubuntu (Lxde). Openbox and Fluxbox are alternatives to the X Window Manager
<iflema> gage_bw: more manual work/maintenance
<gage_bw> righto
<juk> !format | fidyduce
<ubottu> fidyduce: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gage_bw> I've never had any big problems with gnome, so I'll stick with it for now
<Starminn> gage_bw: It should be fine. Again, 512MB RAM for me and it ran fine. If it becomes a problem, though, feel free to try out Xubuntu which is similar to GNOME.
<iflema> gage_bw: there is always scrotwm =)
<gage_bw> yeah
<gage_bw> it sucks that I have to upgrade my OS just to run irssi, though
<gage_bw> unless...
<iflema> gage_bw: debian allows you to apt-get -t unstable install blahblah.. not suyre about ubuntu
<Starminn> gage_bw: http://irssi.org/download
<gage_bw> already open ^^
<Starminn> http://svn.irssi.org/ (if the first doesn't suffice this might help)
<gage_bw> Starminn: won't I have the same dependencies?
<gage_bw> whichever way I do it
<Starminn> No idea
<Starminn> I see something potentially useful I give it to you. Beyond that? Well, it's past my bed time lol
<gahf> How do i update from 10.04 to 10.10?
<juk> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Starminn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get distro-upgrade (right guys?)
<llutz_> no
<Starminn> llutz_: What'd I miss?
<jpds> Starminn: sudo do-release-upgrade
<gage_bw> i certainly appreciate your help Starminn, iflema, and everyone else who has helped
<llutz_> Starminn: a lot :) read man apt-get what your commands do and see why it wont update 04->10
<gahf> When i go to update manager it doesn't show 10.10 as avalaible
<gahf> what do
<gahf> what do
<iflema> !upgrade | gahf
<ubottu> gahf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<FloodBot1> gahf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> gage_bw: I wish there was a more simple way. Hey, might I ask why you want to use irssi?
<gahf> iflema doesn't work
<jpds> gahf: In Update Manager, click "Settings".
<gage_bw> It's the best IRC client i've seen yet
<Starminn> llutz_: Alright.
<gahf> jpds trhen waht
<gahf> jpds rhen what
 * jfm` is back (gone 01:12:05)
<Starminn> gage_bw: Ah, fair enough. Well, what version of Ubuntu were you running?
<jpds> gahf: Change the Release Upgrade option from "Long Term Support only" to "Normal releases".
<jpds> gahf: Change the Release Upgrade option from "Long Term Support only" to "Normal releases".
<jpds> gahf: Change the Release Upgrade option from "Long Term Support only" to "Normal releases".
<gage_bw> It's super lightweight too
<jpds> gahf: Change the Release Upgrade option from "Long Term Support only" to "Normal releases".
<FloodBot1> jpds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gage_bw> Starminn: 8,10, same as now
<gage_bw> 8.10*
<gahf> ty jpds
<llutz_> Starminn: upgrade using apt-get would need to change sources.lists before to the desired version. then you could do it via apt-get ...
<Zuhaitz> hi
<Starminn> gage_bw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases (Psst... You're not supported)
<dario_> ciao
<gage_bw> which is why I'm so sad it's not working now..I'm wondering if I missed a step
<dario_> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<llutz_> Starminn: its not the recommended way for ubuntu
<Zuhaitz> why when i change virtual desktop the background moves with the windows? it have no sense, the virtual desktop is the work desktop, the background should be static, is there a way to change that? thanks
<Zuhaitz> in ubuntu 11.04
<Starminn> gage_bw: So it's time for an upgrade anyway. ;)
<gage_bw> Yeah, I realized that a few weeks ago
<Starminn> !natty | Zuhaitz
<ubottu> Zuhaitz: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Zuhaitz> i know but the channel is "ausent"
<rigved> Starminn: i would suggest that you backup all your files and then do a fresh install. upgrades can cause problems sometimes, but not always the case
<Xrocodile> 大家好！
<Starminn> rigved: Not me upgrading.
<rigved> gage_bw: ^^
<rigved> Starminn: sorry :)
<gage_bw> I *just* got this system set up again after my reformat; I'd hate to do it again so soon
<iflema> gage_bw: what feature you want in irssi.. weechat not so bad once you getinto it... they all have their pros/cons
<Starminn> llutz_: What is the CLI method for upgrading then? (I know freshes are better, but just for my knowledge)
<sagaci> Edit your sources
<Weazel[Work]> hey guys, anyone knows how to change the Auto-fill in open office so when i drag a cell downwards, the numbers will go up instead of down ?
<llutz_> Starminn: update-manager i guess
<sagaci> Then dist-upgrade
<Starminn> gage_bw: I'm using Pidgin right now and it's not bad. But if you want irssi, then you want irssi lol
<Starminn> sagaci llutz_: Alright, thanks.
<Starminn> Goodnight, everyone.
<Weazel[Work]> no one knows :( ?
<iflema> Weazel[Work]: also see  http://oooforum.org
<gage_bw> iflema: weechat actually looks ok
<Weazel[Work]> iflema: thx
 * iflema does libre office have a forum??
<silvery> night
<sagaci> Google the document foundation
<Rexodus> bliep
<jon__> can someone tell me how to add a user to the sudoers file?
<llutz_> no libreoffice user-support chan on freenode too :(
<Rexodus> nano?
<abdel> jn0-120 dumps
<llutz_> jon__: use visudo
<abdel> latest dumps
<jon__> i used visudo, and i gave the user the same providlges as root. is that correctr..ely?
<llutz_> jon__: if you want your user have full sudo access, just "sudo adduser user admin"
<abdel> please can anybody help me with the latest dumps for jn0-120
<abdel> its a juniper exam
<sagaci> View the sudoers file then add another line but change the username to the one you want
<jpds> abdel: Wrong channel.
<seidos> i have to go outside TheCrazedPenguin
<sagaci> Change channel
<seidos> i innoculated myself with the hpv virus, but i didn't weeken the solution first :(
<abdel> yeah i know its the wrong channel\
<abdel> nut can anybody help me with it
<abdel> it musnt be all about ubuntu
<sagaci> Maybe
<jpds> abdel: If it's not about Ubuntu, it's offtopic for this channel, try ##networking
<aCe2> anyone here using the awesome window manager?
<fidyduce> juk: i have the pc version "universal usb installer" and linux "unetbootin". the pc version formats the thumb drive before install. the linux version will just install one iso on top of another currently installed..... unless i use the disk utility, or gparted to reformat the drive before installation. on top of that i am having issues with the unetbootin installing the iso altogether... is there something else that does what "universal usb installer" can do
<aCe2> !awesome
<aCe2> !awesome3
<aCe2> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 792 kB, installed size 2712 kB
<sagaci> Not really unless it's too much of a pain, just use unetbootin from windows
<gusg> can I make a symlink to a folder in a samba share? I tried Ctrl-Shift dragging but it makes a broken link
<jatt> ln -s
<sagaci> Symbolic link
<speakman> How do I list fonts available for .Xresources?
<abdel> ok av heard you bro
<ikonia> ?
<Weazel[Work]> any1 knows how to do autoinput in OpenOffice so when i drag down values will go up instead of down ?
<rigved> Weazel[Work]: ask in #openoffice.org
<Weazel[Work]> thx
<rigved> Weazel[Work]: you are welcome
<sda> hi all i need delete "[" "]" from a line, how can I do? (sed?)
<gusg> jatt, were you replying to me?
<abdel> ok
<abdel> av heard
<akhyani> hi
<akhyani> I can not hear any thing
<akhyani> it seems that every thing is ok . volume contoroler, sound driver and visualization
<akhyani> but I can not hear any sound
<akhyani> please help
<sinisterstuf> I just installed SLiM but I can't login, what can I do?
<xcs_> wat is dis place??
<xcs_> I cant believe it
<xcs_> I'm using YLMF
<xcs_> lolz
<PhibreOptix> what's ylmf?
<xcs_> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ylmf.org%2Fen%2F&rct=j&q=YLMF&ei=fCRuTeDkF4forQed57mJDw&usg=AFQjCNGZrJYtryLzHSOpA0INA2PGjZmaXA&cad=rja
<xcs_> harhar
<jussi> in open office, is there a keyboard shortcut to turn bullets on and off?
<PhibreOptix> rofl
<PhibreOptix> that's pimp as
<xcs_> what the hell is this place??
<xcs_> ammffff
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sagaci> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<xcs_> okies
<OerHeks> :-)
<xcs_> thanx/.. its my 1st time here
<sagaci> Really?
<xcs_> YES
<xcs_> 1st time to try Ubuntu
<sagaci> Do you need help with ubuntu
<xcs_> YLMF - a modified 10.04 Ubuntu
<xcs_> 1st Question..
<xcs_> can I run games on wines??
<DJones> jussi: Try Shift+F12 thats supposed to turn bullets on or off
<iflema> jussi: shift+F12
<sagaci> Depends which games
<xcs_> example
<xcs_> GTA San Andreas?
<HA1DFO> Hi. Can you help me? I've created a LogicalVolume on my Lucid box, like this: lvcreate -L10G -nftm system and trying to format it: mkfs.ext4 /dev/system/ftm but it says: "/dev/system/ftm is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!". lvremove does not work as well. DMsetup says it is opened, but i don't know what is using it.
<sagaci> Check the wine app db
<jussi> DJones: iflema, thanks, that works
<DJones> jussi: This looks like a complete Oo shortcut list http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/w/images/2/28/0219WG3-KeyboardShortcuts.pdf
<xcs_> okies...
<xcs_> got it
<xcs_> This channel will serve as technical group...??
<jussi> Also, can anyone help me with creating a swap file? Ive too many partitions to create one for swap.
<bazhang> xcs_, #winehq
<sagaci> As long as it is on topic
<bazhang> !appdb | xcs_
<ubottu> xcs_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xcs_> thank you people...!
<xcs_> :-)
<HA1DFO> jussi, you need to create a file for that eg.: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/swapfile bs=1024 count=KilobyteCount; then sudo mkswap -f /path/to/swapfile
<jussi> HA1DFO: ahh, thats easier than I thought. thanks!
<farr311> hi guy
<vpark> how should I completely remove the packages Apache2, PHP5, mysql-server, php5-mysql and the related which I've installed thru Synaptic Package Manager?
<farr311> anyone can help me find for software likes dansguardian?
<gypsymauro> hi, I'm using LTSP on ubuntu, there is a way to lock down the default user configuration? for example disabling desktop effects, desktop background and so on?
<jussi> HA1DFO: any recomendations for size? (4gb RAM, dont expect to use it that often)
<sagaci> apt-get purge
<jussi> !info dansguardian | farr311
<ubottu> farr311: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-2ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 475 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<stanman246> people, i'm planning to buy a new pc. what cpu is 'best' for ubuntu? Core2 Quad 9500 or i-5?
<farr311> other than dansguardian?
<HA1DFO> jussi, the swap is usually twice the ram
<sagaci> i5 is more than enough
<jussi> HA1DFO: yeah, thats what Ive been told, although with 4 gb, it seems like overkill.
<HA1DFO> jussi, but it is more a convention than a rule. You won't allocate 180Gigs of disk for a node w/ 96G RAM :)
<stanman246> sagaci, even though c2q has 4 cores?
<jussi> HA1DFO: now you are certain count is in KB? I dont want to write my whole hd :P
<iflema> jussi: its used to be *hibernation* for the most part (out'da'box) will/would fail if swap file was used as opposed to swap partition.... things may have changed. If no hibernation required dont worry =)
<sagaci> i5 is newer tech, it's not all about cores
<jussi> iflema: yeah, I dont really have a choice :)
<iflema> jussi: there are logical partitions... provided you can reconfigure ya setup
<HA1DFO> jussi, yeah, just try with 1 and you will se the statistics at the end. the bs=1024 is blocksize of 1kilobytes. the count is how many of these block you want to write
<stanman246> sagaci, thanks ur right. New machine, so newest specs as my money can reach ;)
<Rexodus> HA1DFO: Packet radio call-sign? ;)
<HA1DFO> Rexodus, not packet, but amateur radio
<Rexodus> Ok :)
<Rexodus> Nice :)
<HA1DFO> I have it for years now, but currently not active.
<Rexodus> Me neither.
<sagaci> Nvidia graphics and 4-6gb of ram if you're using it for day to day desktop use that will fly on ubuntu
<jussi> HA1DFO: , hrm, seemed to work ok, do I need to turn it on or so? (free says no swap still)
<HA1DFO> so, anyone knows anything about my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/574399/ What is using the logical volume?
<classical_> hey how can i find ownership of files inside some directory ?  for instant nobody under users home folder
<HA1DFO> jussi, yes, you should add to your fstab /path/to/swapfile  none  swap sw 0 0
<HA1DFO> then swapon
<classical_> i want list of all files which owns nobody :)
<HA1DFO> classical_, find /path/to/dir -user nobody
<classical_> HA1DFO, thanks :)
<jussi> HA1DFO: excellent! Thankyou!  Swap:      1999996          0    1999996
<anurupr> anyone used iw before?
<depesz> hi. how can I create initial xorg.conf when my own is empty?
<depesz> i remember there was some dpkg-reconfigure command with some options, but I can't seem to get it working
<erUSUL> depesz: « sudo Xorg -confgure :1 »
<depesz> erUSUL: that will create the xorg.conf ? why :1 ?
<erUSUL> depesz: to make xorg use another display not the current one; it will fail.
<erUSUL> s/will/would/
<depesz> erUSUL: current? i don't have x running.
<erUSUL> depesz: then you can drop the :1
<ae0000> is there a way of finding out the development path for different releases? ie. how can i find out if 10.04 LTS will upgrade php to 5.3.3?
<erUSUL> ae0000: it wont
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<depesz> erUSUL: didn't help. created xorg.conf.new, but it doesn't start x window with it :(
<erUSUL> depesz: you have to copy it to /etc/X11/
<ikonia> depesz: the file has to be called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> depesz: that path, that file name
<depesz> erUSUL: or I xan X -config ..., but it still doesn't work.
<erUSUL> depesz: by default it creates it in your home folder or root's
<ae0000> erUSUL: it wont upgrade to php5.3.3? or there is no path?
<depesz> anyway - it created very complex xorg.conf, but the one that ubuntu usually has - very small, < 200 bytes.
<erUSUL> ae0000: in a release only bug and security fixes are patched into packages. there are no version bumps
<ikonia> depesz: don't worry about the differences
<depesz> ikonia: ? but it doesn't start.
<erUSUL> !backports > ae0000
<ubottu> ae0000, please see my private message
<depesz> ikonia: i tried also dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg, but it doesn't create xorg.conf :(
<ikonia> depesz: because you've not put it in the correct place with the correct name
<ikonia> depesz: I've told you where to create the file
<depesz> ikonia: i did.
<depesz> ikonia: i tried both ways
<ikonia> which way
<ikonia> depesz: where is the file now and what is it's name
<depesz> ikonia: the way "Xorg -configure" suggested (X -config /home/depesz/xorg.conf.new), and then your way - copied to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tried to start X
<ae0000> erUSUL: OH. ok. thanks :)
<erUSUL> ae0000: no problem
<ikonia> depesz: ok, have you modified the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to match your machine's config ?
<anurupr> anyone used iw before??
<ikonia> anurupr: iw ?
<depesz> ikonia: no. i ran Xorg -configure, and it made the .conf file
<ikonia> depesz: ok, then that is default, you need to modify it to meet your machines needs
<depesz> ikonia: from quick look inside it looks more or less ok.
<anurupr> iw is a tool which is supposed to replace iwconfig
<Thrawn> when i connect with my G3 using ppp firefox and pidgin wont recognize a connection; firefox will stay offline mode and pidgin is waiting for connection; how could i fix this?
<anurupr> using iw you can create multiple interfaces
<depesz> ikonia: "default"? seems pretty strange default - with 2 graphics cards.
<Thrawn> 3G*
<ikonia> depesz: you just said it looks fine
<ikonia> depesz: read the config file, delete what you don't need, configure what you do need
<depesz> ikonia: it looks fine for my config.
<fleure> miss some packages what is the commande to auto install the muissing packages ? thx
<depesz> ikonia: it looks strange if you'd assume it's "default"
<sagaci> Backup your conf file next time
<ikonia> depesz: ok, pastebin the config file
<depesz> ikonia: http://privatepaste.com/f5ac139990
<depesz> sagaci: was that to me?
<Thrawn> when i connect with my 3G using ppp firefox and pidgin wont recognize a connection; firefox will stay offline mode and pidgin is waiting for connection; how could i fix this?
<Thrawn> (12:39:40 PM) zva left the room (quit: Quit: Leaving).
<depesz> ikonia: when starting with this config i get "no screens found"
<sagaci> Try fix-vesa then startx
<depesz> ikonia: x log: http://privatepaste.com/abcb5e1198
<sanjay> hey there
<Thrawn> why will firefox open in offline mode when i connect with my 3G modem?
<ikonia> depesz: sorry, I was away for a moment
<ikonia> depesz: so you have two video cards, and intel and an nvidia ?
<depesz> ikonia: yes.
<ramcar> i'm a first-timer on linux and just installed ubuntu.  it's great!!!
<ikonia> depesz: my first way of looking at it would be to configure xorg to start just one card/one screen, then do the same for the other, make sure they are both working and you have a sane ocnfig
<ikonia> config
<sagaci> ramcar, thanks - we know :)
<depesz> ikonia: there is only one screen. and the logs seem to suggest than neither of the drivers work :(
<depesz> ikonia: alternatively - is there any console based way to install in manageable way nvidia binary drivers?
<ikonia> depesz: why are you using 2 cards if you have 1 screen ?
<ramcar> i do have a question though.  it's my first time to use open office and i was wondering how i could add a background video that would play throughout the presentation?  maybe someone here could point me in the right direction?  :)
<ikonia> depesz: how do you expect that to work ?
<depesz> ikonia: 2 cards? because it's already inside the machine.
<ikonia> depesz: ok, so don't configure the one you don't want to use, or disable it
<ikonia> depesz: only configure the one you want to use
<jussi> depesz: check your bios, you may have to disable the integrated card.
<ikonia> depesz: your screen has a "to the right of" that suggests two monitors
<erUSUL> depesz: maybe --> sudo jockey-text
<depesz> ok. and how can I install nvidia binary drivers? because as far as I udnerstand nv doesn't work anyway.
<ikonia> depesz: look in your serverlayout section, it says "to the right of"
<depesz> erUSUL: thanks
<domimmo> ciao
<ikonia> depesz: first things first, disable the inetl one
<ikonia> intel
<domimmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<depesz> ikonia: i see it. it's something that Xorg -configure put there.
<ikonia> depesz: yes, and I told you to READ the config and make sure it was sane to your setup
<Thrawn> what can i do when pidgin doesnt recognize my internet connection?
<depesz> ikonia: after removing intel, and its screen, and monitor sections - X hangs the computer. black screeen, no way to go back to text console
<sagaci> Might be better to reinstall?
<depesz> nice. moving the xorg.conf to /etc/X11 wasn't good idea. now booting the computer hangs it immediately :)
<depesz> ok. recovered from that. now playing with jockey-text ...
<elfranne> how to see what group a member is on command line ?
<geirha> elfranne: groups
<Rexodus> .msg ubottu !bot
<skorv> after upgrading to the latest kernel my wifi adaptor driver was gone
<skorv> recompiling didnt make it work
<elFidel> ny windows-7 sp1 issues you guys noticed?
<bullgard> skorv: "was gone" is no precise description.
<elFidel> *any*
<elFidel> ups - sry wrong window - ignore me
<elfranne> why does the new user i just added have access to the first account /home/firstuser ?
<skorv> after the update the adaptor cease to work
<skorv> excuse my english... portuguese guy here
<erUSUL> elfranne: becouse the permissions in /home/firstuser allow it? chenge them if that's what you want
<erUSUL> !permissions | elfranne
<ubottu> elfranne: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<elfranne> thx a lot !
<bullgard> skorv: "cease to work" no es sufficiamente. Se requiere description precisa.
<erUSUL> !pt | skorv
<ubottu> skorv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<skorv> some times i just missspell words...
<skorv> realtec 8192CU USB wireless N adaptor
<skorv> driver from realtek site has a autoinstall shell script
<skorv> was working great with the former kernel...
<skorv> after kernel upgrade the adaptor didnt appear in ifconfig
<skorv> reran the script but no use
<karla> skorv, does it have a verbose option, run with it and see if it gives any useful information (missing headers, etcc...)
<scarra3> I'm having some trouble with ubuntu 10.10
<sagaci> What trouble
<scarra3> I booted the 10.10 live cd and my touchpad on my sony vaio doesn't work at all it isn't detected at all
<scarra3> Its an alps touchpad but ive looked around and other people have been having this problem
<bidossessi> hi all
<sagaci> Hi
<bullgard> skorv: Did you check if the updated driver exists?
<bidossessi> is it possible to do an offline network installation using apt-cacher-ng?
<scarra3> any ideas
<bullgard> scarra3: If other people had the same problem you better look for a solution in Launchpad.
<gahf> I'm trying to use gparted to make a windows 7 partition to boot from but it won't let me make a logical partition, why?
<lemonhall1>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<scarra3> ive looked with no solution I was hoping someone here could help me
<Ishwon> hi folks
<Ishwon> need an advice. is there a way of converting an MS Access Database to OpenOffice?
<scarra3> My touchpad works on fedora but I really perfer to use ubuntu
<iceroot> Ishwon: with openoffice
<Ishwon> iceroot: yeah
<gahf> I'm trying to use gparted to make a windows 7 partition to boot from but it won't let me make a logical partition, why?
<rigved> Ishwon: use openoffice to open it. no need to convert, afaik
<Ishwon> rigved: openoffice does not recognize the file format. it doesn't open. i tried to see if a connector exists, but none avail.
<Lint> Ishwon, odbc drivers?
<Ishwon> Lint: it asks me to setup connection to an ODBC database. how do i proceed? when i browse, i don't find any option that can import the MS Access file.
<Lint> Ishwon, you need to get msjet driver somewhere
<lessqq> kernel panic - not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0.0)      --     pid: 1,comm : swapper Not tainted 2.6.35-27-generic-pae #48 ubuntu
<lessqq> how can i fix it?
<Lint> gahf, are you creating it in extended partition?
<rigved> lessqq: did you recently upgrade the system? install a new kernel version?
<billythekid> poo#
<poobird> can someone tell me how to auto mount a drive in ubuntu
<billythekid> poobird: internal hdd?
<poobird> ya
<rigved> poobird: put it in fstab
<lessqq> rigved: i just installed ubuntu 10.10 for the first time do nothing different
<poobird> that all?
<rigved> poobird: /etc/fstab
<rigved> poobird: yep
<billythekid> poobird: yeah use 'blkid' to find the uuid and add it in
<poobird> great thx
<rigved> lessqq: it seems that your 10.10 did not get configured properly to boot into the hdd partition
<lessqq> rigved: how can i do it? i reinstalled ubuntu about 5 times tried some stuff on terminal but it didnt worked out
<mads-> Can anyone recommend a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<billythekid> !hex
<juk> !info ghex
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (maverick), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<rigved> lessqq: i don't know what the exact problem is, but i would suggest that you use 10.04, preferably use the alternate version. but this is not a solution, just a workaround.
<juk> !info hexdump
<ubottu> Package hexdump does not exist in maverick
<juk> !info xxd
<ubottu> Package xxd does not exist in maverick
<mads-> Just gonna try out ghex. Thanks
<juk> right it's virtual :)
<juk> !info xxdiff
<ubottu> xxdiff (source: xxdiff): graphical file/directory comparison and merge tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2-10 (maverick), package size 392 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<juk> ah
<juk> i thought it comes with vim
<lessqq> :rigved ty gonna install 10.4 then or ill lose my mind i am trying to fix that about 7 hours
<MrUnagi> good morning
<fidyduce> i need some help with cli
<jrib> fidyduce: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<MrUnagi> cli is command line interface
<fidyduce> so how do i incorporate multiple dev's into one command?
<fidyduce> yes i know what cli is lol
<MrUnagi> separate with ;
<jrib> fidyduce: what is a "dev"?
<fidyduce> so like /dev/sda;/dev/sdb?
<jrib> fidyduce: what exactly are you trying to execute?
<MrUnagi> no
<MrUnagi> nevermind i dont think i know what you are asking
<fidyduce> jrib: i am not trying to be a pain, but there are things i have to be vague about... is there a RFC i can read or some basic beginner cli doc's i can look over?
<llutz> fidyduce: to do what?   ls -l /dev/sd[abc][1234567]
<fidyduce> i know some stuff in cli just enough to get my self into trouble sadly :(
<jrib> fidyduce: well the answer to your question is it depends on the command you are executing, thus my question
<MrUnagi> i could probably help if i knew what you are trying to achieve
<fidyduce> jrib: ok, ever hear of a tool called UPT or work with it?
<MrUnagi> nope
<fidyduce> then there you have it lol
<jrib> fidyduce: no
<fidyduce> seems nobody outside of my profession knows of it
<MrUnagi> what is your profession
<fidyduce> IT for Army
<MrUnagi> heh
<MrUnagi> 25 what
<MrUnagi> or civilian
<fidyduce> Bravo
<MrUnagi> pffft
<fidyduce> lol
<MrUnagi> im a N doing a B job
<fidyduce> you a uniform
<MrUnagi> on rear D
<fidyduce> lol
<fidyduce> well i am purging with UPT
<jrib> fidyduce: read its man page/documentation.  Worst case scenario, use a for loop if the program doesn't support passing multiple arguments and doing what you want it to do
<MrUnagi> ok getting closer...lol
<MrUnagi> what dod computer is on unix?
<MrUnagi> somewhere higher than me? lol
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fidyduce> and it uses linux cli to execute so i was hoping i could use an external hdd mount that supports more than one drive and tell the cli to sweep those drives at the same time
<fidyduce> brb
<MrUnagi> you could do a loop
<llutz> fidyduce: command -device=/dev/sd[abc][1234567]
<dvrvm> hi. question: we have a system with local /home folders, but the client will sometimes connect via SSHFS to a remote server, and it would be desirable to mount the /home over directyl from there. is this dangerous to do while running a GUI (i.e. while accessing ~/Desktop as well as a lot of other files in ~?)
<ethanol> why does gedit bitch and whine so much when I try to open files from an nfs mount? it cannot determine the character encoding used thus refuses to open it. yet it only allows me to pick utf8 aside from auto detect (which it fails at). but I think the document is iso8859
<MrUnagi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ethanol> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jrib> dvrvm: I don't see why it would be dangerous
<ethanol> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ethanol> how do I specify which locales I want to generate?
<jrib> !locale | ethanol
<ubottu> ethanol: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<haseha> hello
<lessqq> any1 can help me with a kernel panic?
<dvrvm> jrib: because gnome has a ton of files open in ~, and suddenly ~ starts to point somewhere else
<jrib> dvrvm: why "suddenly"?  Can't you mount it before the user logs in?
<jrib> dvrvm: if you're changing home after the user is logged in to gnome, then yes, I wouldn't do that
<linux_> #ubuntu-makassar
<dvrvm> jrib: no. sshfs is not always mounted (since internet access is not a given), and the user has to mount it by hand (using a script) from gnome
<sipior> dvrvm: don't overwrite a user's home directory on the fly. really bad idea :-)
<chrispin> Hello
<dvrvm> ok, that's what i suspected. any alternative ideas?
<jrib> dvrvm: why does the user want to mount the other home?  Just to access some files?
<sipior> dvrvm: depends. why does the sshfs volume need to be mounted at /home/$USER anyway?
<vpark> hi
<dvrvm> it doesn't NEED to. but people want to access their data as if they were in the office
<dvrvm> like, using thunderbird etc, having the same openoffice settings...
<sipior> dvrvm: sure, but the volume can be mounted anywhere. i don't see the problem.
<sipior> dvrvm: ah, i see.
<dvrvm> sipior: yes, currently i mount it to /net_home, but it's not ideal
<ethanol> jrib: that talks about legacy ubuntu versions. not current? also, localeconf does not exist in my repos
<jrib> ethanol: one sec
<chrispin> Could someone tell me how to access ubuntu 'registry'
<teweWork> i have a Dell N5010 notebook with an ATI5470 vga card running Ubuntu 10.10, when i connect to a windows workstation with tsclient my mouse cursor is messed up, if i use an external monitor the cursor is fine, even the messed up cursor looks fine on screenshot :) any idea?
<jrib> chrispin: what do you mean by "ubuntu 'registry'"?  Do you mean gconf? or?
<sipior> dvrvm: couple options. you can place the user's home directory under version control (git or the like), which they can then clone elsewhere. or just use nfs to begin with.
<rwallace> Hi all! I'm on 10.04, trying to compile a C program that wants the Boehm garbage collector. I've got as far as apt-get install libgc-dev which seemed to work, what option should I then give to GCC for linking the program?
<jrib> ethanol: it seems to speak about localepurge first, does that not do what you want?
<ethanol> no, I want to add more locales
<obiwan_> hi people, i dont understand what's going on, but when i pess f keys in alsamixer i dont get the expected results. it says press f2 to whatever, i press it and it exits to the terminal screen. same with all f keys
<ethanol> cause gedit only seems to know about utf8, I want iso support too
<dvrvm> sipior: i don't like nfs over wan. nfs is what we use in the office. sshfs is the alternative for remote accessing your data from somewhere else.
<teweWork> bah the cursor is messed up in vmware virtual machine too
<sipior> dvrvm: use whatever you like.
<rwallace> I tried gcc ... -llibgc, and ... -llibgc-dev, and neither of those got any where
<chrispin>  jrib: something similar to regedit of windows
<jrib> ethanol: did you run localepurge and select the locales you want?
<jrib> chrispin: why, what do you want to accomplish?
<dvrvm> sipior: ok, then your idea would be to automate the version control?
<ethanol> jrib: yes, but that only purges other files. does not seem to create/add anything
<sipior> dvrvm: it's one possibility. i don't do it much myself, but know of a few folks who swear by it.
<sipior> dvrvm: or swear at it, i forget.
<chrispin> jrib: I want to remove some terminal client access licence keys
<kaddi> hi, what utility would allow me to print a file into a pdf with 2 pages per page?
<kaddi> kinda like pdf creator does
<sipior> dvrvm: depending on the technical facility of your users, it might be more trouble than it's worth.
<twitch> !make | rwallace
<ubottu> rwallace: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<guitar431> I LOVE UBUNTU
<obiwan_> why might funciton keys throw me out of alsamixer? instead of showing system info, f2 closes alsamixer. just f6 works
<rwallace> twitch, thanks, in this case I know the program in question isn't in the repository because I'm in the middle of writing it :-) basically right now I'm at the stage of trying to write a makefile to compile it with the garbage collector, so trying to find the right GCC command
<dvrvm> sipior: i see. i will have to think about what is useful / worth the trouble. thanks for your help
<ari_> #ubuntu-makassar
<ethanol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/75151 please ban gedit from ubuntu :<
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 75151 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Refuses to open files where the character encoding is not recognised" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<chrispin> jrib: my windows terminal server assigned my machine temporary client access licence which is expiring today. From windows-based clients, I can easily clear the licence cache
<chrispin> jrib: this I'm achieving by editing registry on windows-based client. Same I need to do to my Ubuntu client
<Engin> my SSH logins are slow on a new VPS I got, it is Ubuntu 10.04, and it lists some updates upon login... could that be the reason ???
<sipior> Engin: not likely, that list is not compiled at the time of login. try running ssh with the "-v" switch, and see where it stalls.
<Engin> ok
<kaddi> i need soemthing like pdf-creator for ubuntu
<billythekid> kaddi: print to pdf? some applications support that
<sipior> kaddi: have a look at pdftk
<jkwjkw> hi
<kaddi> billythekid, sipior I want to always print two pages of the old document onto one of the new document. So far i haven't found out how to do this with an app or pdftk
<jrib> chrispin: one sec, afk
<Engin> sipior, it indeed looks like at the SSH level
<Guest84712> is there bear share prog for linux ?
<billythekid> Guest84712: frostwire?
<jussi> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Guest84712> bearshare music downloader program
<Guest84712> i need it
<maninthemiddle> hey
<maninthemiddle> why the hell I can't paste PHP scripts into paste.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> maninthemiddle: good question
<jrib> chrispin: you can try gconf-editor.  If it's not there then your program probably has some dot file in your ~ with the settings
<chrispin> jrib: I have tried that but unable to see the specific licence keys I'm looking for
<sipior> kaddi: i thought for sure that pdftk supported n-up concatenation, but i'm damned if i can find the man page entry. pdfjam does have a tool for that sort of thing, though: pdfnup.
<jrib> chrispin: if it's not in gconf, then it's in a dot file
<kaddi> sipior: thanks, i'll look into pdfnup.. I couldn't find it with pdftk either, it would've been my first choice :P
<elfranne> ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server create a socks proxy on my machine, but will others have access to it ?
<llutz> elfranne: yes
<Abhijit> hianyone has ibm symphony installed? i want one slide background design from it. help
<Abhijit> hi
<elfranne> llutz:  so it s better to create a firewall rule for that
<chrispin> jrib: how do I check this dot file
<juk> Abhijit: hi, whatis ibm symphony
<Abhijit> juk, office suit
<jimcooncat> installing acroread gives me a 404 on maverick -- what to do?
<billythekid> Abhijit: does it have a demo/trial where you can just obtain the image?
<jrib> chrispin: programs like to keep settings in ~/.some-directory usually "some-directory" is related to the program somehow.  Might also check ~/.config/ .  What's the name of the program exactly?
<rumpe1> chrispin, dot-files are hidden... you can unhide them with ctrl-h in nautilus
<Abhijit> billythekid, its closed source. build upon open office. but its free of cost. yoou can get it for free.
<jrib> jimcooncat: where are you installing acroread from?
<jrib> elfranne: define "others"?
<billythekid> Abhijit: then couldn't you just get it then look around in /usr/share ?
<jimcooncat> jrib partner repo
<jrib> jimcooncat: have you run « sudo apt-get update » and tried again?
<chrispin> jrib: rdesktop
<Abhijit> billythekid, it will take 1-2 hours to download it. thats why i am looking of someone has already installed it
<Abhijit> i just want that one slide design
<elfranne> jrib: people in the same local network ?
<llutz> elfranne: not network, on local computer
<billythekid> Abhijit: oh, then i'd ask on several linux channels to get better coverage of users
<Abhijit> billythekid, i already asked!
<Abhijit> ok let me see other channels too!
<billythekid> Abhijit: whats your connection speed?
<Abhijit> billythekid, 40Kbps
<elfranne> llutz: so its only available for "localhost" and not others on the same local network
<jimcooncat> jrib, thank you, I had forgot to update
<llutz> elfranne: yes, "other users on localhost"
<billythekid> Abhijit: oh, if your still here when i can get to a better connection i can do it for you
<jrib> chrispin: check things like ~/.rdesktop
<billythekid> Abhijit: it will be at least 2-3 hours from now
<Abhijit> billythekid, will be highly appreciated!
<elfranne> llutz: great so i don t need an extra firewall rule
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> billythekid, no in that  case i will download myself later! this night!
<billythekid> Abhijit: yeah not much better i suppose, but it'll save you bandwidth :)
<Abhijit> billythekid, how much time you need to download?
<billythekid> Abhijit: less than 15 mins when i get there
<BrewNo> where could i get help with pc hardware-related questions?
<Abhijit> billythekid, ok then i will wait here
<billythekid> BrewNo: #hardware
<Abhijit> billythekid, please get it for me
<dideco> buenos dias  some one speack spanish?
<BrewNo> billythekid [14:30:36] #hardware unable to join channel (invite only)
<llutz> !es
<billythekid> Abhijit: i'd still be hoping for someone to get it soon though
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<billythekid> BrewNo: then if you're running ubuntu, here would be fine
<Abhijit> billythekid, ok
<BrewNo> well, it's about a windows pc i would like to buy, but it's not really windows specific
<jrib> BrewNo: it's ##hardware
<billythekid> BrewNo: ask in one line please
<BrewNo> i want to buy a hp envy 17, and i found two versions here: one with 8gb ram and 2x 500gb hdd costing 2000 euros, one with 4gb ram and 500gb hdd costing 1500 euros. should i buy the more expensive one or the cheapest one and buy the extra pieces myself?
<flower> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt, but how do I specify a certain key?
<iceroot> BrewNo: this is ubuntu-support
<flower> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt, uses the first user key which is on the system, I need a other
<BrewNo> [14:31:42] <billythekid> BrewNo: ask in one line please
<billythekid> BrewNo: what do you intend to use it for? 4gb is pretty excessive already
<BrewNo> gaming
<billythekid> BrewNo: would you ever use 1tb? or even 80% of it?
<[TK]D-Fender> BrewNo: What game could realistically require 2 HD's & mor than 4 GB RAM?
<BrewNo> already am using 1.2tb out of 1.5tb i have now on my pc
<billythekid> BrewNo: for that kind of price i'd rather get a desktop for easily 2/3 of the price
<iceroot> BrewNo: billythekid again, this is ubuntu-support
<kaddi> thanks pdfnup worked :)
<BrewNo> i'm going to college next year and need a laptop ;)
<billythekid> iceroot: sorry, but the channel isn't that busy currently, so i may as well help someone
<iceroot> billythekid: in #hardware, yes and now lets get on topic
<Pici> billythekid: No, this channel has rules despite how busy or not the channel is.  ##hardware is the best place to discuss it.
<billythekid> BrewNo: i'd say get the cheaper one, 500gb is relatively cheap, shop around. 8gb is excessive - cut down on what you use
<billythekid> Pici, iceroot : ok i'll stop here
<skorv> the names shown in network manager (wireless) are freaking long
<skorv> "intel pro/wireless 3945abg [golan]"
<skorv> is there a way to *rename*
<_Narc_> Hello all. Sorry to ask this again. When I login, the login sound plays after a pause, only the login screen wallpaper showing, and after it played, it takes Gnome 15 more seconds to load and show a usable desktop. Any help to solve this ? Thanks a lot.. Maverick.
<ilea> hi all
<Vikash> Hello Everyone!!! I have one question... Is ubuntu better or Ubuntu-derivatives such as Linux Mint???
<skorv> i'm googling it for half an hour now
<ilea> i have one big question
<jrib> flower: you can use "-u" for example
<Pici> billythekid, BrewNo: note that ##hardware probably requires you to register to join/talk /msg ubottu !register    for instructions.
<arand_> Vikash: That is for _you_ to decide.
<j_ayen_green> is there some tweak I can make so that when simplebackup runs it doesn't pretty much lock up the system?
<Abhijit> !best | Vikash
<ubottu> Vikash: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> j_ayen_green: you can play with « nice » and « ionice » maybe
<ilea> i want to buy a hp multy functional printer that haves scaner and all and i want to know if linux can see it and if it will work
<ilea> ?
<j_ayen_green> jrib: I could, except nothing on my screen responds until it's done
<Vikash> But still i keep pondering over this and get confused... Now as unity is coming so m bit confused???
<Abhijit> Vikash, there is only one solution
<jrib> j_ayen_green: you can start commands with specific nice values
<j_ayen_green> jrib: ah! thank you :)
<Abhijit> Vikash, TRY and see! not satisfied go to next distro. for this very purpuse we have live cd system
<jrib> j_ayen_green: if it's a cpu issue, nice, if it's an input/output issue, ionice might help
<brian__> hello all,,,
<rany27> wrong
<harisund> Anybody knows why sh is symlinked to dash ? ???
<harisund> Who uses dash?
<iceroot> harisund: ubuntu and debian (squeeze)
<cynix> how i compile a src with mingw32 ?
<Vikash> abhijeet, I truely agree and I have tried many distros and is also egarly waiting for 11.04 but still I am unable to decide on that... Can anyone compare this with learning curve and explain?
<ilea> i want to buy a hp multifunctional printer, will linux see it when i plug it in and install the driver or what?
<j_ayen_green> jrib: not sure...the backup device is a nas and a wireless connection...could  be either
<harisund> iceroot: Will anything break if I symlink it to bash?
<skorv> the names shown in network manager (wireless) are freaking long
<jatt> most canon multifunctional printers work out-of-the-box
<j_ayen_green> jrib: except cpu is pinned even when it's not writing
<skorv> "intel pro/wireless 3945abg [golan]"
<skorv> is there a way to *rename*?
<rany27> ilea: check for the model at ther site
<llutz> harisund: it shouldn't
<iceroot> harisund: why you need that?
<cynix> somebody knows how i compile src's with mingw ?
<ceo> hai all, am need help again
<iceroot> harisund: bash and dash are running sh-code the same way
<Pici> harisund: If you feel you need to it shouldn't hurt.
<llutz> dash won't understand bashisms
<ceo> any body can help me how to make iso my ubuntu
<Mayank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilea> so if most comon printers work i will be able to use it without installing any driver because linux haves a driver fir printers in kernel?
<harisund> iceroot: I had some script that had export variable=data that for some reason worked on Bash but on dash
<jrib> harisund: no one uses dash interactively, but in theory it makes shell scripts run a little faster
<ilea> for*
<harisund> Pici: llutz thanks !
<grusum> ilea, I have HP Photosmart 5180 and ran hp-setup after connecting and it found and install required drivers no problem
<Mayank> ceo:^^
<ceo> am have install so many application, i am need to destribut it, and if my patner install my app include to ?
<iceroot> harisund: and we are talking about /bin/sh or /bin/bash?
<llutz> harisund: just use #!/bin/bash as shebang for bash-scripts
<jrib> harisund: those scripts should specify bash in the shebang line, not sh
<ceo> Mayank, what up :)
<Mayank> ceo: did u try using UCK?
<Vikash> abhijeet, I truely agree and I have tried many distros and is also egarly waiting for 11.04 but still I am unable to decide on that... Can anyone compare this with learning curve and explain?
<ceo> uck ?
<ilea> yes but i am geting a hp multifunctional not a photo printer
<vivek_> i m a begginer can anyone help me?
<ceo> Mayank, what uck ?
<harisund> iceroot: llutz jrib : ah ok, I thought I copy pasted it off the web and I guess the place I copied it from had assumed #!/bin/sh was symlinked to bash
<jrib> vivek_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Mayank> ceo: you want to customize live cd / iso dont you?
<ilea> to work at office and other things not to print photos
<iceroot> harisund: symlink does not mean bash is running sh in bash mode
<uday> I'm looking to switch the web host for my institute. Can anyone suggest a host that runs Ubuntu, just looking to support the community and I haven't really taken a look around. Thanks
<harisund> iceroot: So what should I "correctly" do? Have #!/bin/bash in the script, and run it using "bash script_name" or "chmod +x script_name; ./script_name" ?
<rany27> wrong
<grusum> ilea, the HP5180 is a multifunction printer device AND a photoprinter
<iceroot> harisund: so doesnt matter if your are using bash, dash or sh. if you are using #!/bin/bs all three do the same
<ilea> ooooooo
<iceroot> harisund: always a shebang
<ilea> ok thanks
<ilea> i will try and if i need help i will ask
<Mayank> uday: dedicatied  or vps or what? and not the correct channel, i suppose!*
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<ilea> grusum i wonder if it will work on kiwi linux?
<grusum> ilea, the key was running hp-setup in a terminal to install the software required for the scanner to function properly
<Mayank> ljsoftnet: hi!
<ljsoftnet> Mayank: do u know where to get intel GMA 3150 driver?
<uday> Mayank:dedicated: (kindly suggest the right channel, I couldn't think of one)
<anurup> hello.. anyone used iw before?
<grusum> ilea, don't know have tried many distros but not that one . . .  good luck to u
<Dr_Willis> anurup:  and 'iw' is what?
<Mayank> ljsoftnet: not really!
<ljsoftnet> Mayank: ok thanks
<ceo> how to make costume iso
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  most intel drivers should allready vbe included. there might be some updated ppa's with newer ones.
<ceo> am need all my setting include on the live cd, any software can i used
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  remaster your own Ubuntu disrto/Live Iso - you mean?
<Mayank> uday: you could try hostso
<Mayank> ceo: remastertool
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  theres some 'remaster scripts' out there.   but ive not used them
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Mayank> ceo: you can use Ubuntu Customization Kit too!
<uday> thanks !
<Mayank> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<vivek_> how to open facebook on proxy??
<Dr_Willis> vivek_:  repharase the question. thats not real clear
<dan2> helll there i am wondering id some one maybe able to help me here?  i have an ubunu 10.4 vps runing currently                                              i have a seperate user and have just downloaded a .jar but when i try and run it i am unable to acces jarfile (yes it is a minecraft server)
<dan2> any willing to point me in the right direction ?
<`greenlight> I have installed the downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 from usb stick on Vista. Have 2 partitions, C: and D:, installed Ubuntu on D: 30Gig. Why is it when I was done the installation and Update the fresh installed Ubuntu from Update Manager, when I reboot, Ubuntu can no longer reboot, it says like, /dev/sdba3 is not found?
<elfranne> I started a socks proxy via ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server and now i get  channel 13: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused  (numbers changes) it is working but what does it mean ?
<farthammer> anyone know if its possible to sync a folder on a LAN
<elfranne> farthammer, look for rsync
<[TK]D-Fender> farthammer: Of course.  dozens of ways
<[TK]D-Fender> farthammer: what are you sync-ing onto?
<[TK]D-Fender> (or from)
<farthammer> well whats the best way
<farthammer> ubuntu to ubuntu
<dan2> should i not be able to run a file ive downloaded with the same user ?
<[TK]D-Fender> farthammer: Are both ends Linux systems?
<llutz>  rsync
<dvrvm> farthammer: or unison
<farthammer> like have my documents folder synced on both pc's
<[TK]D-Fender> farthammer: Then rsync is about the best tool around
<farthammer> thanks ill ckeck it out
<Dr_Willis> farthammer:   and then theres some gui tools line Unison
<[TK]D-Fender> farthammer: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7307/1/
<ayush_> I think my hp laptop heats up more when I'm running ubuntu as compared to when it runs windows 7. is this possible?
<farthammer> is rsync gui?
<Dr_Willis> ayush_:  possible.
<llutz> farthammer: no
<Dr_Willis> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<farthammer> !rsync
<Dr_Willis> not everything needs a gui. :)
<vivek_> how to decompress a folder?
<llutz> !info grsync | farthammer
<ubottu> farthammer: grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Dr_Willis> vivek_:  you can extract an ARCHIVE with several tools...
<Dr_Willis> !archive
<ayush_> Dr_Willis, any idea why? and is there something I can do about it?
<farthammer> ya but its faster most of the time
<llutz> farthammer: hardly
<Dr_Willis> ayush_:  the company tweaked better drivers/powersaveing featuyres for windows. and they dont give linux a 2nd thought...
<ceo> am used virtual box but am need make display 1024
<farthammer> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 616 kB
<elfranne> I started a socks proxy via ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server and now i get  channel 13: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused  (numbers changes) it is working but what does it mean ?
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  be sure you installed the vbox 'guest' addations in the guest OS.
<ayush_> Dr_Willis, is there a mainstream laptop manufacturer that does tweak their products for linux too?
<Dr_Willis> ayush_:  i doubt it.
<sagaci> System76, zareason
<ceo> am have install it but, the display so small
<ActionParsnip> ayush_: look for companies broviding linux as a pre-installed OS
<ceo> am can't used the virutal
<Dr_Willis> those comanies just take other peoples laptops and set up linux on them. so they proberluy have researched the options more.
<dan2> can any one help me? im unable to acces a file i have just downloaded - using putty to a vps here
<sagaci> Expensive, better off just getting a dell or something
<ceo> Dr_Willis, i need you help
<Dr_Willis> dan2:  clarfy what you mean 'to access'
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  with what? You ahve read the virtualbox docs/manual?
<dan2> i canot run a jarfile basically
<dan2> "minecraft"
<Dr_Willis> dan2:  and the command you are using.. and the error is?....
<vivek_> i have a tar.gz file how to decompress it using terminal?
<dan2> java -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<sagaci> tar xvf file
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<kaddi> does anyone have experience with ocr? What would be a good tool to use?
<Dr_Willis> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<nirvdrum> Hi.  Are the canonical partner repos mirrored?  I'd imagine not, but they seem to be down now, so I thought I'd ask.
<kaddi> i think that bot info may need some updating.. looks like kooka was kde3, not 4
<kaddi> kde4 has skanlite
<lemonhall1> !info ghex
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (maverick), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<AndroUser> what's a good way to get into ubuntu development
<philinux> nirvdrum: very slow I'd wait a while and try again
<ircdon> using ubuntu on my pc
<nirvdrum> philinux: Thanks.  I'll try to be more patient.
<ircdon> its very lite
<happyaron> what if I removed libc6? will there be any possiblity to rescue the system without using additional media?
<iceroot> happyaron: no
<iceroot> happyaron: the system will not start without libc6
<ljsoftnet> how do i install this driver? xf86-video-intel-2.14.0.tar.bz2
<happyaron> iceroot: I still have a root login
<sagaci> AndroUser, try ubuntu packaging
<iceroot> happyaron: then reinstall libc6
<happyaron> iceroot: let me try.
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  most likely its allready installed..   Most intel drivers are.. j You are not just grabbing anything that says 'X intel driver' off the internet are you?
<vivek_> what do u mean by ping?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rany27> exit
<jddccn> Will unity be any good?
<ljsoftnet> Dr_Willis no
<skorv> anyway to shorten Wireless Network"intel pro/wireless 3945abg [golan]" from network-manager-applet
<sipior> jddccn: Magic 8-ball says: "Ask again at a later time."
<ljsoftnet> Dr_Willis you mean i dont have to install a graphics driver for my graphics card?
<sagaci> No
<derango> hey there
<derango> I've got a problem: ubuntu cannot handle some specific files with "special" characters
<derango> such as ő, or even more exotic ones - that are quite common in another languages
<ActionParsnip> derango: special characters like what?
<derango> what can I do?
<derango> �
<Pici> derango: What kind of problems are you having with files with those characters, and on what filesystem?
<derango> at the moment for example I am not sure, it displays the question mark
<vpark> how to fully remove Apache2, php5, mysql-server and php-mysql and related packages from my system?
<Pici> derango: More likely because the font that you're using doesn't have those characters.
<JuJuBee> My screen is going wonky this morning after an update.  I have nvidia drivers and am getting  weird color problems since the update an hour ago.  How can I roll back to before the update?
<derango> pici: definitely thats true, the only prob is that the file manager or rar or vlc cannot handle those files either
<JuJuBee> It is like I have filters over my screen that change the colors.  I get ghost colors when I drag a window around (like a rainbow)...
<derango> Pici: so t's not onl a font issue but I presume a coding one
<vpark> how to fully remove Apache2, php5, mysql-server and php-mysql and related packages from my system? Pl help
<jddccn> you cant rollback in debian! / ubuntu
<j0nnymoe> vpark: apt-get remove
<JuJuBee> jddccn: any suggestions?
<derango> it is quite annoying, because I am handling similar files quite commonly
<jddccn> reconfigure x
<JuJuBee> jddccn: what is the command for that?
<_Narc_> Anybody can tell me why Gnome takes 20 or more seconds to load after login on Maverick ? Thanks a lot.
<Pici> derango: Are you typing these filenames on Ubuntu?
<rumpe1> vpark, apt-get remove mysql-server  (e.g.)  If after that there are packages which are no longer needed (no dependencies to them) you can delete them with "apt-get autoremove"
<elFidel> _Narc_: just as idea - check your login items/startup entries
<derango> Pici: I am not typing them, usually I download those files
<elFidel> one aspect which might influcencee the overall time
<derango> Pici: and the apps cannot handle them
<jddccn> google..
<tigercage6> is a atom netbook faster on 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu? my atom (N450) features 64 bit capability
<Pici> derango: I'm thinking that the filenames that you're seeing are being improperly converted to unicode.
<derango> Pici: total random question: by any chance are you pici from scoopex?
<_Narc_> elFidel : I already did that, tried to reduce it to bare minimum, it doesn't help. Thanks anyway.
<yannick__> salut
<Pici> derango: No, sorry.
<yannick__> no french here
<ceo> oi
<ceo> cacat kalian
<ceo> loi
<Pici> !fr | yannick__
<ubottu> yannick__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> !it | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> ceo: sorry, I misread.
<ceo> kekekek
<elFidel> _Narc_: not sure holw long 'bootchart' is monitoring - but that might be interesting as well
<ceo> any body low spe
<Guest84712> what is the function of main definition ?
<_Narc_> elFidel : I thought it stopped before login, but I'll try that. Thanks.
<ceo> am used ubuntu 10.10 but my boot to slow
<ceo> any ide ?
<sipior> Guest84712: the main definition of what?
<elFidel> _Narc_: somehow i think it ends after x - but i'm really not sure.
<alisalaah> I'm trying to install Coherence uPNP add-on to Totem MP, and I found the binaries on their site but not sure if i want ubuntu gutsy, jaunty, hardy or intrepid (none say lucid or maverick)
<alisalaah> i am using 10.10
<Guest84712> of main (it's a programming function in python )
<JuJuBee> So reconfiguring x did not solve my color issues, any other suggestions?  I tried disabling the nvidia drivers and that did not help either.
<Guest84712> i wanna know what the important of it ?
<sipior> Guest84712: this isn't a python programming channel.
<Pici> Guest84712: Then #python would be a better place to ask, but you're going to need to be more specific there.
<Pici> !register | Guest84712 you'll need this to be able to talk there
<ubottu> Guest84712 you'll need this to be able to talk there: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<citrus23455> hi there
<citrus23455> I need help
<citrus23455> with ubuntu
<citrus23455> :)
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<citrus23455> ah. my bad. thx.
<Nighthawk``> hi all, i first install ubuntu as dual boot with win7, i install all in 1 extended partition, now i have deleted windows and deleted all 3primary partition of it, i want to know how can i divide all home and root directory to primary partitions?
<ceo> citrus23455, what up
<citrus23455> I installed alternate cd 10.10 ubuntu. and now have the cli. My laptop's a 1ghz 256mb. 30gb. it can't handle compiz. how do I install a version of windows manager without crashing the laptop
<lorenzo> hello people!i'm italian,i've 12 years old
<milamber> citrus23455: do you want a full desktop?
<citrus23455> @milaber yes I want a full desktop
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: You will need a liveCD/LiveUSB to do the resizing, you can probably shrink the primary partition, and extend the extended partition to consume the freed space.
<citrus23455> but i want it snappy
<citrus23455> it'll be such a shame if it runs slow
<lorenzo> i'm an happy ubuntu user.congratulations staff!
<[TK]D-Fender> citrus23455: xubuntu <-
<milamber> !info lubuntu-desktop | citrus23455
<jingqq5210> I'v got a strange question,
<jingqq5210> ubuntu 10.04
<jingqq5210> left arrow key is down for unknown reason!!!
<jingqq5210> and any other is working properly!
<jingqq5210> but the left arow key work properly when I am loging in
<FloodBot1> jingqq5210: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> citrus23455: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<citrus23455> I'd rather get something with automatic package handling
<citrus23455> like ubuntu
<Nighthawk``> Dcite, , can i show u a picture of my current gpart picture?
<citrus23455> like ubuntu 5.10's windows manager
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: If you can provide a link, that should be fine.
<citrus23455> on 10.10's kernel
<alisalaah> !enter | jingqq5210
<ubottu> jingqq5210: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elisa87> have you worked with blktrace? I have some problem with it
<jingqq5210> oh sorry
<vpark> j0nnymoe: trying...
<citrus23455> what do i type in to install XFCE?
<HBSC> hello out there! i'm trying to save this compaq laptop that has a broken screen, i need to install an OS... i have an external monitor, but can't see the boot screen to go through the installation process. any ideas??
<pearsonl> is this chat desktop or server?
<Dcite> jingqq5210: Maybe your keyboard layout it wrong?
<milamber> citrus23455: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sipior> pearsonl: either is fine.
<citrus23455> thx milamber
<milamber> citrus23455: it is a metapackage
<jingqq5210> I didn't change it recently
<citrus23455> milamber: unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<pearsonl> ok anyone have any good site for setting up zivios on ubuntu server
<soreau> citrus23455: Perhaps installing xfdesktop4 will suffice
<lorenzo> you speak italian?for me it's very diffcult speak english.it isn't my mother language
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: I'm sorry if I don't reply I am somewhat pre-occupied.
<llutz> !it | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soreau> ! it | lorenzo
<soreau> llutz: beat me to it :)
<llutz> :D
<citrus23455> what do i type into ubuntu's alternate cd to install windows manager on a slow pentium?
<citrus23455> what do i type into ubuntu's alternate cd to install windows manager on a slow pentium?
<citrus23455> what do i type into ubuntu's alternate cd to install windows manager on a slow pentium?
<citrus23455> what do i type into ubuntu's alternate cd to install windows manager on a slow pentium?
<FloodBot1> citrus23455: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nighthawk``> Dcite, it's ok, thanks man http://i56.tinypic.com/2dkacjl.png
<milamber> !info xubuntu-desktop | citrus23455
<ubottu> citrus23455: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.117 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<citrus23455> hi what do i type into ubuntu's alternate cd to install windows manager on a slow pentium?
<HBSC> hello out there! i'm trying to save this compaq laptop that has a broken screen, i need to install an OS... i have an external monitor, but can't see the boot screen to go through the installation process. any ideas?? if it involves a screwdriver i'm not afraid :)
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: Using a LiveCD (so don't use the hard drive while trying to resize it), Expand your /dev/sda4 to take up all the space of un-allocated, then expand sda5, not all at once.
<milamber> !info xubuntu-desktop | citrus23455
<ubottu> citrus23455: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.117 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Nighthawk``> dcite, ok man, how do u would divde ur system if u got 500gb ?
<citrus23455> unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<citrus23455> milaber?
<citrus23455> milamber?
<milamber> citrus23455: relax.
<Nighthawk``> 1 - root how many gb ? 2 - swap how many gb ? 3 - home how many gb ?
<milamber> citrus23455: what version of ubuntu?
<citrus23455> milamber: 10.10
<milamber> citrus23455: ok, try this: aptitude search xubuntu-desktop
<pc-02> testando
<citrus23455> ok
<citrus23455> milamber:  it didn't come up with anything
<citrus23455> milamber:  same thing
<milamber> citrus23455: is your machine up to date?
<DOokami> guys, help, installing a .bin file :) ,, AdobeAIRInstaller.Bin specifically .....................................................................
<citrus23455> should i do sudo apt-get update?
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: I would have about 20-25GB for root/programs/logs, everything else is /home :)
<citrus23455> milamber: not working
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: But that is all a personal prefference and it varies, you are free to put everything in one LARGE partition.
<skorv> anyway to shorten "Wireless Network(intel pro/wireless 3945abg [golan])" from network-manager-applet?
<Guest84712> HOW I REGISTE HERE
<Nighthawk``> dcite: swap ?
<Pici> !register | Guest84712
<ubottu> Guest84712: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<milamber> citrus23455: before you do that: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<martian> I have an nfs share mounted through my fstab, and whenever the connection is physically interrupted, the mount point becomes unusable until I manually umount and mount it again. Is there a way to make it auto-reconnect or something?
<citrus23455> command not found
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: Due to your current setup, don't recommend splitting up /home and /, just keep them together, Also 8GB of swap seems more han enough, (I only have 1GB of swap.. and 3GB of ram)
<milamber> citrus23455: sudo apt-get install nano
<citrus23455> milamber: It said command not found (in response)
<DOokami> guys, help, installing a .bin file :) ,, AdobeAIRInstaller.Bin specifically .....................................................................
<Dcite> citrus23455: try vi instead of nano ?
<gappie> hi
<Nighthawk``> i have 4gb ddr3 of ram and i will put 8 more ?
<citrus23455> okay.
<citrus23455> it installed it.
<gappie> where can I get proper documentation for bluez
<citrus23455> now I am doing sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<elisa87> How can I extract real data from blktrace?
<citrus23455> and it says command not found
<ranjan> can anybody give link to me for the grub2 documentation ?
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: With that much ram, unless you are doing something memory consuming... you technically don't need a swap.. unless you want to hibernate.
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DThought> DOokami: perhaps noone is helping you due to the way you're 'asking' (yelling...)
<Nighthawk``> i'll put 4gb of swap and thats it ?
<DOokami> Dthought: me ,, yelling .. i only asked "twice" in 5 mins .. :(
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: To hibernate your swap size must be greater than Ram used+things already in swap.
<citrus23455> milamber...would love the help
<gappie> where can I get proper documentation for bluez, specifically hciconfig hcitool and hcidump ??
<blue_pearl> D0okami, hello try ./filename
<robpblake> Hi, is anyone able to help debug a Java crash problem on Ubuntu server 10.04.2 lts?
<khrm> DDokami: chmod +x /path/to/your/ AdobeAIRInstaller.bin & then
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: I don't know your unit, so I can't give a proper recomendation. Nor do I know you use cases.
<DThought> DOokami: but 2 lines long. I've got no clue, but would try to simply execute the file, perhaps make it executable first
<khrm> DDokami: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<milamber> citrus23455: you might have to pastebin it, do sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<khrm> DDokami: Obviously in the terminal
<citrus23455> what version of ubuntu will run on a laptop that can't handle compiz?
<Nighthawk``> dcite it is possible after i'm creating the new partitions to move the home directory to the new partition ?
<citrus23455> !help? what version of ubuntu will run on a laptop that can't handle compiz?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DOokami> khrm: DOokami * lol ,, ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin ,, just like that ?
<martian> citrus23455: 10.10 should work fine. Compiz is not required.
<BluesKaj> citrus23455, any of them as long as you have desktop effects turned off on gnome
<Dcite> Nighthawk``: You will likely have to edit /etc/fstab to point to that new home partition.
<citrus23455> martian: xubuntu 10.10 doesn't boot. it flashes on the screen.
<khrm> DOakami: yup
<YL> ls
<BluesKaj> citrus23455, if you decide to run gnome that is
<rumpe1> Nighthawk``, sure... as long as the filesystem isn't fat32, ntfs or something like that
<DOokami> khrm, lol ,, thanks :)
<citrus23455> @blueskaj: any modern linux 'flashes' on my screen.
<gappie> where can I get proper documentation for bluez, specifically hciconfig hcitool and hcidump ??
<ceo> hai all...
<ceo> am need help, how i can chenge my password login ?
<DOokami> khrm: bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<ceo> am need help, how i can chenge my password login ?
<ceo> am need help, how i can chenge my password login ?.
<Dcite> ceo: Stop repeating
<citrus23455> what version of ubuntu will run on a laptop that can't handle compiz?
<ceo> oke Dcite please help
<BluesKaj> citrus23455, that may be a graphics driver problem
<khrm> DOokami : where have you put the bin file
<citrus23455> yes it's the intel graphic
<pearsonl> sudo passwd user name
<ubuntu-newbie> how do i reset keyboard shortcuts?
 * gappie slaps 16WAAKKGD around a bit with a large trout
<blue_pearl> ceo; sudo passwd username
<DOokami> khrm: it's in "Downloads"
<citrus23455> @blueskaj: how do I fix my linux
<BluesKaj> !alternate | citrus23455
<ubottu> citrus23455: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Nighthawk``> Dcite, rumpe1 : thank you guys very very much
 * gappie pisses on ubuntu support
<Pici> blue_pearl, ceo:No need for sudo if you're chaning your own password.
<khrm> DOokami: then cd Downloads
<Pici> gappie: If you have nothing to contribute here you can leave.
<DOokami> khrm: ok
<gappie> where can I get proper documentation for bluez, specifically hciconfig hcitool and hcidump ??
<Dcite> ceo: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, click on change beside password.
<gappie> i am asking, but no replies
<khrm> Doakami: & then ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<noob> is there a better solution to speed internet other than squid pdnsd in ubuntu ?? i have a 64kbit line :(
<ceo> Dcite,  am have do it, but not happen
<citrus23455> at blueskaj: how do I get a windows manager installed?
<DOokami> khrm: bash: cd: downloads: No such file or directory ... ??
<sipior> gappie: that doesn't justify acting like a spoiled twit.
<jpds> noob: Move to a better ISP?
<Dcite> ceo: What do you mean?
<Cedara> hi
<khrm> DOoakami: Capital D
<blue_pearl> Pici, ya, sorry i thought he used a diffrent user as he have forgotten his usr pass
 * gappie pisses on ipior
<ceo> am need modification my login /(my passwrd)
<martian> gappie: have you tried bluez.org?
<DOokami> khrm: gek ,, sorry :p
<[TK]D-Fender> gappie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ajah> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table any idea hot to fix this
<ceo> how do i Dcite need you help
<Kartagis> DOokami, linux is case sensitive
<gappie> the info there is very lacking
<Dcite> ceo: The directions I gave you should give you a way to change your password. after you logge diun
<martian> gappie: then perhaps you need to take your questions to their support channels
<blue_pearl> ceo, try passwd (the username u which to change pass)
<Pici> !guidelines > gappie
<ubottu> gappie, please see my private message
<theratking862> I just got ubuntu and my fan is not running. I checked sensors-detect but as I suspected my laptop has none (thermal management is controlled by ACPI). The only resources for fan management I've found online uses the thermal_zone folder in /proc/acpi, but my folder is empty. Does anybody know how I can get my fan running?
<sipior> gappie: stay classy.
<Romeo_> Hi all need some quick help, im not sure what ive done but when i have something open lets say firefox, once i minimize it i cant see it on my taskbar
<DOokami> Kartagis: thanks :)
<Pici> gappie: See The contents of /usr/share/doc/bluez/
<DOokami> khrm: bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: Permission denied ... again
<thebishop> any ideas on how to improve write performance to samba or ntfs?  I get < 6 MB/sec speeds
<remigiusz> Hi
<khrm> DDokami: chmod +x ./ AdobeAIRInstaller.bin & then
<blue_pearl> D0okami; try chmod a+x filname.bi
<ceo> can't, know if i used sudo su, my terminal not used password am have do what
<khrm> DDokami: ./ AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<ceo> all bady do
<Dcite> ceo: After opening up the windows earlier (System -> Administration -> users and groups -> There is a Windows (Users Settings) On the 3rd line on the right there is a change button, press than once.
<[TK]D-Fender> thebishop: If your LAN is 100bt that is normal
<ceo> hai am not find it Dcite am used ubuntu 10.10
<ceo> have wrong on my ubuntu ?
<Dcite> ceo: I'm ubuntu 10.10 also.. If you can open a terminal.
<thebishop> [TK]D-Fender, my lan is virtualbox net to windows host system.  Should be fast as hell.  But it's equally bad over USB2 to an htfs drive
<ceo> am have open terminal
<ceo> what i do ?
<blue_pearl> ceo; passwd username
<ModestMouse> Gosh I love the boot speed of Linux.
<Dcite> type passwd without sudo
<[TK]D-Fender> thebishop: So basically within the same PC?
<ceo> passwd username (username = my username you mean)
<thebishop> [TK]D-Fender, exactly
<[TK]D-Fender> THEBDon't forget that Virtualbox has "virtual ethernet adapters", and the defaul is infact emulating 100bt including all the limitations therein
<blue_pearl> ceo, yes username is ur own username
<[TK]D-Fender> thebishop: Don't forget that Virtualbox has "virtual ethernet adapters", and the defaul is infact emulating 100bt including all the limitations therein
<Dcite> No, if you want to change your own password, just type "passwd" in the terminal, nothing else
<[TK]D-Fender> thebishop: Go look at the interfaces you chose in your VM settings
<thebishop> [TK]D-Fender, will do
<ceo>  passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ircdon> Can I run ircd on ubuntu desktop?
<[TK]D-Fender> thebishop: There are options for Intel Pro 1000 as well IIRC
<[TK]D-Fender> ircdon: Of course
<Dcite> ceo: err... how about "sudo passwd"  (Enter your current password) then (Enter your new password)
<Guest84712> how i register in ICR
<beekar> 2 questions:  What's the {a} in the name of some packages I'm trying to install?  and  Does anyone know a search engine that'd take input like "{a}" and deal with it as a search term?
<Guest84712> IRC
<sipior> Dcite: that will not do what you think it does :-)
<Pici> Guest84712: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<Dcite> sipior: Oh right! root password!
<ircdon> Can I run ircd on ubuntu desktop?
<Pici> Guest84712: If you need more help please ask in #freenode
<Pici> ircdon: sure, why not?
<DOokami> khrm: blue_peral: thanks guys, it installed perfectly :)
<Dcite> ceo: sudo passwd ceo(or your username)
<ircdon> is there in tutorial?
<[TK]D-Fender> Guest84712: You register in the SERVER you connect to by talking to a management bot via the "netwok" page for the network you are connected to, in this case "freenode"
<ceo> passwd: password updated successfully
<Guest84712> I DON'T GET THAT INSTUCTIONS
<blue_pearl> D0okami; u r welcome :)
<Pici> Guest84712: Then you need to ask in #freenode
<Guest84712> I WANNA HOW TO DO
<ceo> and how do i beleve it work well
<Guest84712> I TRYIED BUT NO THING DONE
<Pici> Guest84712: Stop with the caps.
<ceo> how do i belive it work well Dcite
<Dcite> ceo: which one? "sudo passwd" or "sudo passwd ceo"(The 2nd one is the proper command line, sorry)
<DOokami> blue_pearl: :) ,, if i may ask ,, the a in "a+x" , what is it for ?
<Guest84712> #freenode
<[TK]D-Fender> Guest84712: /msg nickserv help
<[TK]D-Fender> ^^^^^6
<theratking862> disregard my question, I have to go
<ceo> i use sudo passwd ceo
<citrus23455> help..my laptop is an old pentium, can't support compiz, i can't get past the boot cd screen on the live cd, what boot parameters should i enter to avoid compiz?
<elFidel> ceo: test it?
<[TK]D-Fender> Guest84712: And ask it for help on "register" and "indentify"
<ceo> oke what i mush test elFidel
<martian> citrus23455: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<Dcite> ceo: To test this... you can always try to ssh into yourself, such as "ssh 127.0.0.1"
<citrus23455> yes and it doesn't work
<Pici> Guest84712: to get there: /join #freenode
<smq> "unable to locate package usb-rndis-source"
<blue_pearl> D0okami; a= all user x= excuteable + =comibine both
<ceo> Dcite, ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<jrib> beekar: can you give an example?  Where do you see "{a}" exactly?
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: You don't need sudo.  Or to SSH to yourself
<Dcite> ceo: Okay.. how about "su - ceo"
<jpds> Dcite: sudo -i -u ceo
<blue_pearl> D0okami; a= all user x= excuteable + =comibine both for details try man chmod it will show all availble options
<skychu> help help!
<ceo> not work Dcite, am still used the old password
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: Open a Terminal.  Type "passwd [your-username-without-braces]"
<beekar> jrib:  The following NEW packages will be installed:
<beekar>   build-essential cmake cmake-data{a} dpkg-dev{a} emacsen-common{a}
<beekar>   fakeroot{a} ftgl-dev g++{a} g++-4.4{a} libaa1-dev{a} libapr1{a}
<ceo> not work to Dcite
<Dcite> jpds: That will test for the password?
<beekar> sorry bout the multipaste
<llutz> beekar: {a} when using aptitude? "automatic installed"
<smq> "unable to locate package usb-rndis-source" che kar bayad bekonam
<jrib> citrus23455: you could use the alternate cd to install then sort out the issues with compiz later.  Make sure you checksum the cd (/msg ubottu verify)
<ceo> oke jpds am will try
<beekar> oh duh thanks,  i usually use apt-get.  that was a paste.
<beekar> thanks llutz.
<citrus23455> that's what i'm doing now and sources.list is empty
<ceo> not happen jpds
<citrus23455> jrib:
<DOokami> blue_pearl: very informative ,, thank you :)
<smq> "unable to locate package usb-rndis-source"
<citrus23455> jrib: that's what i'm doing now and sources.list is empty
<blue_pearl> D0okami; u r welcome
<ceo> [TK]D-Fender, am have try that, but not work, $passwd ceo
<jrib> citrus23455: you said "live cd".  Why?
<ZeroZiat> How to install ubuntu on free unallocated space alongside my windows OS and another ntfs partition with files in it without touching any of those?
<ceo> that you eman ?
<Dcite> ceo: the "su - ceo" doesn't work? it's suppsedo to ask for your new password...
<martian> smq: You should perhaps explain what you're trying to do if you're trying to ask a question
<blue_pearl> ceo, may i ask what is the user name u have logon and what is the user name which password u want to change
<jrib> ZeroZiat: that option exists in the installer, just choose it
<Dcite> ceo: Least to TEST the new password.
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: apstebin your full attempt
<[TK]D-Fender> ! pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<citrus23455> jrib: either live or install, they both dont work, it's an intel graphics problem
<[TK]D-Fender> pastebin*
<Guest84712> identify
<ceo> oh sitt my terminal gone
<ceo> am can't open my terminal
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: Why not?
<ceo> whare my terminal ?
<jrib> citrus23455: ok, let's use the alternate cd.  Did you checksum it?
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: Go into your menu and jsut open another one
<citrus23455> jrib: yeah i checksummed it it's fine
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi guys, I need some help here. I just bought a second monitor, but I cannot get multi-display to work :( I can get CLONED display to work, but that's pointless. :'(
<martian> citrus23455: what video card is it?
<ceo> oke am get back my terminal thnks [TK]D-Fender, and what i mush do
<PIkabarre> hi !
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: pastebin your entire attempt to change your password
<ceo> PIkabarre, hi!
<citrus23455> jrib: The INTEL R 82810 GRAPHICS
<jrib> citrus23455: what version of ubuntu is this?
<ceo> [TK]D-Fender, i not understand what you mean
<ZeroZiat> jrib: My problem is, installing alongside other OS I'm not sure what it wants to do, considering it wants to resize my windows partition.
<blue_pearl> ceo; open terminal by Alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<ceo> pastebin: command not found
<PIkabarre> I'm running on 10.04 and in my shell script, after having sourced a file, grep seems to be not functionnal.. (it does not return the good result) anyone has an idea?
<citrus23455> jrib: 10.10
<[TK]D-Fender> ~ pb
<jrib> ZeroZiat: there's an option in the installer to just use unallocated space
<ceo> oke blue_pearl am have do it thanks.
<[TK]D-Fender> ! pb
<ZeroZiat> jrib: They removed it.
<jrib> citrus23455: why did you say earlier that sources.list is empty?
<jrib> ZeroZiat: well that's silly.
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[TK]D-Fender> ceo: SHOW US your attempt
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: can you demsotrate the issue? in a few lines? or paste the files in pastebin?
<ZeroZiat> I know, a lot of people compain about it, one heck of an unwise move for the ubuntu people.
 * vish just noticed ActionParsnip's comment; switched away from gnome to lxde ;p </offtopic>
<blue_pearl> ceo; try to paste output of terminal on this site http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gribouille> hi
<citrus23455> jrib: the sources.list is empty. because I have finished an install from the alternate cd.
<martian> I have an nfs share mounted through my fstab, and whenever the connection is physically interrupted, the mount point becomes unusable until I manually umount and mount it again. Is there a way to make it auto-remount somehow?
<ActionParsnip> vish: ?
<jrib> citrus23455: so now you are saying you successfully installed ubuntu by using the alternate cd?
<citrus23455> jrib: i know it doesnt make sense, but I've installed over 12 cds of different flavours trying to make it work, nothing but the OLD 7.10, or 5.10's work fro mubuntu
<gribouille> what's the use of the /etc/init directory ?
<toor_> hello
<erUSUL> !upstart | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> !upstart | gribouille
<toor_> somebady
<toor_> ??
<vish> ActionParsnip: your comment on OMG about the buttons removal or someone is using the same nick :)
<jrib> toor_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<compdoc> <- some bady
<citrus23455> jrib: i'm not mucking you around, this laptop is a nightmare to install ubuntu onto
<PIkabarre> erUSUL: first ". /myfile" to source it and have access to a var ; next I do a "more fichier | grep $var" where $var is a variable declared in /myfile such as "var=test"
<citrus23455> jrib: i should give up and go bk to xp soon if i cant get it to run
<PIkabarre> then grep does not "grep" the line..
<jrib> citrus23455: I'm trying to undertsand your current state
<PIkabarre> If I do it on a shell, it works
<toor_> more people
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: why you use more? do just « grep "$var" fichier »
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: quote all your var expansions
<toor_> ???
<toor_> what
<erUSUL> !ask | toor_
<ubottu> toor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<citrus23455> jrib: i've got a laptop, with an alternate cd 10.10 ubuntu installed. it's on cli. it shows me an empty sources.list with vi.
<PIkabarre> erUSUL: in reality it's not a more it's a command that I put in the pipe in order to grep it :-)
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi guys, I need some help here. I just bought a second monitor, but I cannot get multi-display to work :( I can get CLONED display to work, but that's pointless. :'(
<toor_> copy that
<jrib> ZeroZiat: so "install side by side" tells you it wants to resize windows?
<blue_pearl> ceo, any luck?
<toor_> i'm just a new bay
<toor_> boy
<jrib> citrus23455: well I'd say that's not a successful install if your /etc/apt/sources.list is empty
<gribouille> why do I have both /etc/init/vsftpd.conf and /etc/init.d/vsftpd ?
<ZeroZiat> jrib: Yeah, I read you have to use the manual partition thing now.
<ceo> am have done, thanks for all
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: what command? so "$var" is an argument for the command or what? tell me *exactly* what are you doing
<blue_pearl> ceo, u r welcome
<fidyduce> so what is the execute command for ubuntu terminal
<ceo> :)
<jpds> fidyduce: gnome-terminal
<jrib> gribouille: because init is for upstart and init.d is for sysv-init scripts.  If a program has an upstart-style init script in init/, then it also gets one in init.d (for legacy reasons I suppose) take a close look at it and see that it just points to the init one
<fidyduce> jpds: yes the gnome-terminal what is the exec command
<ActionParsnip> vish: yeah thats me
<Guest84712> i don't understand the instructions of the registration preocess
<jrib> ZeroZiat: k, I would just do that then
<Guest84712> any one pls explain it
<blue_pearl> fidyduce, Alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<jpds> fidyduce: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<jrib> Guest84712: #freenode can help you with that
<Guest84712> i don't get the commands
<rumpe1> fidyduce, what do you want to execute?
<ZeroZiat> jrib: That's where the plot thickens, I've got no idea how to partition this.
<jrib> Guest84712: /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> blue_pearl: ctrl+alt+t does that too :)
<PIkabarre> Ok erUSUL : I source the script to have access to a variable ; then I do my command (pkcs11-tool) which prints data on stdout, that's why I use a pipe to grep these data (by doing command | grep -c "$var")
<jrib> ZeroZiat: just create a swap and a / (ext4) in the free space.  If you want a separate /home, you can do that too
<fidyduce> rumpe1: usually in any other form of linux i use ./ but ubuntu does not seem to work here
<rumpe1> fidyduce, well... depends on what and where you want to execute
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: well it should work tm run the script with « bash -x » to see what is actually run
<martian> fidyduce: oh yes, that is the case. I think they thought you wanted to know what the command to actually run the terminal was.
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: you can move to #bash te get better help too
<fidyduce> yeah i know right lol
<blue_pearl> ActionParsnip, ya :)
<fidyduce> martain i was going to say something about that but just let it go
<ZeroZiat> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b215/Ziat/Screenshot.png
<citrus23455> jrib: i've installed it badly i bet. however. my intel graphics is the problem here.
<citrus23455> alternate cd = bad idea for a n00b
<gribouille> with upstart, how can I disable a servcie so that it is not started in a given runlevel ?
<ZeroZiat> hm, jrib, and what size should everything be? I heard swaps have to be twice as big as your ram, how can I check how big it is? I believe it is 2 gigs but I'm not sure.
<citrus23455> jrib: what's the best ubuntu for the intel The INTEL R 82810 GRAPHICS
<jrib> citrus23455: do the install again. If you have a blank sources.list, something is wrong and it's likely a sign that other things are broken.  If you verified the integrity of the cd, then something else went wrong
<ActionParsnip> ZeroZiat: 1xRAM for 2Gb or more, if you have less than 2Gb RAM then use double
<martian> citrus23455: perhaps this would help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733298
<citrus23455> jrib: drat
<jrib> gribouille: what service?
<ZeroZiat> err, explain that clearer, please, ActionParsnip
<citrus23455> jrib: need to pee brb
<gribouille> jrib, vsftpd
<PIkabarre> erUSUL: thx.. bash -x on the file I source show var=$'content-of-var\r'
<ZeroZiat> Should the partitions be primary or logical?
<jrib> gribouille: you can read /etc/init/vsftpd.conf Sometimes maintainers include a way to disable the service.  If not, just add "never" as a starting condition and then it won't start at boot
<ActionParsnip> ZeroZiat: if you have 2Gb RAM or more, use the same amount of swap space as you have RAM. If you have less than 2Gb RAM then the swap space should be double the size of your RAM
<ActionParsnip> ZeroZiat: primary or logical is moot
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: probably grep does not like \r ? why are you using $'' ?
<compdoc> primary is best
<martian> I have an nfs share mounted through my fstab, and whenever the connection is physically interrupted, the mount point becomes unusable until I manually umount and mount it again. Is there a way to make it auto-remount somehow?
<ZeroZiat> ok
<gribouille> jrib, isn't there comm command like chkconfig to manage services ?
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: why is it best?
<jrib> gribouille: not for upstart (yet), no
<ircdon> how can I connect tu my machine remotely like via putty ? is it default to running ssh? or any command?
<PIkabarre> erUSUL: $'' is the output of "bash -x file-to-source"
<rumpe1> ircdon, you have to install openssh-server
<compdoc> well, for a swap partititon, its what the installer creates by default - primary
<ircdon> where can I get tutorial?
<jrib> !ssh | ircdon
<ubottu> ircdon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iratik> Can anyone help me with setting the timezone on ubuntu 10.04 server? http://www.pastie.org/1624883
<Logan_WP> !sshd | ircdon
<ubottu> ircdon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<rumpe1> !tz
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: default doesn't mean ANYTHING, if you have too many partitions you will need an extended partition with logical partitions so you can have more partition, primary partitions aren't any better than logical ones in any way
<ircdon> I need to checkout both !ssh & !sshd ?
<ZeroZiat> Okay, apparently I have 1885Mbs of ram, according to 'free -m', how big should my  swap be?
<CarlFK> when I pull the power from my laptop the screen dims.  where do I disable that?
<Logan_WP> ircdon: just see the second message Ubottu sent to you
<blue_pearl> CarlFK, Power manager
<CarlFK> ZeroZiat: it depends on what apps and how much memory they need.  if you don't know, go with the defaults.
<ircdon> ty
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, logical or extended partitions will work for swap?
<ZeroZiat> carlfk, the installer doesn't autoadjust to what I already have cause they removed the 'use largest continous free space' option.
<ActionParsnip> ircdon: on the server system, you just need to install openssh-server and you can then connect with putty. If you install and run xming on the windows side and use the -X switch on putty you can run graphical apps on the server and they will appear on the client but be running on the server
<ZeroZiat> so now, us, amateurs have to sign up to the 'manual partition' army
<erUSUL> PIkabarre: a var declaration should just appear as « + var=value »
<aweteaw> hi all
<ZeroZiat> well played ubuntu, btw.
<PIkabarre> erUSUL: wtf...
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: sure, why would it be an issue?the OS will see the partition just fine and be able to use it
<Logan_WP> !wtf | PIkabarre
<ubottu> PIkabarre: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ircdon> I am using ubuntu desktop
<PIkabarre> lol
<PIkabarre> ok ..
<CarlFK> ZeroZiat: use 2 gig. or 6 if you don't like 2.
<ActionParsnip> ircdon: thats fine, you can install server apps on a server :)
<ActionParsnip> ircdon: *desktop, sorry
<ircdon> ubuntu desktop can work as server?
<CarlFK> ZeroZiat: swap size was more of an issue 10 years ago when ram was expensive and disks were small.  that stuff has grown faster than apps use it.
<jrib> iratik: hmm, that should work...
<rumpe1> ircdon, sure
<compdoc> ircdon, I use it that way
<bubbadesu> Does ubuntu 10.10 work fin on a netbook?
<guohao> hello
<ircdon> ok
<bubbadesu> fine*
<ircdon> lemme try and get back to u
<blue_pearl> bubbadesu, yes it works fine
<llutz> compdoc: depends on the netbook specs
<Logan_WP> !nbr | bubbadesu
<ActionParsnip> ircdon: sure. The nly difference between the server and desktop is the desktop comes with a desktop
<ubottu> bubbadesu: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ubuntu_> rey
<Dcite> bubbadesu: Yes it works fine with a netbook, least most of them.
<rumpe1> ircdon, but on a real server you usually don't need X
<aweteaw> am i clear
<bubbadesu> Should i install it with a LiveCD?
<ubuntu_> screat backdoor !
<aworkingpig> hi
<CarlFK> blue_pearl: thanks. saw that option, thought it was only for when it was idle.. but yeah.  so thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ircdon: you can install any software you wish on the desktop :)
<bubbadesu> Like on an USB and then run it when i want
<blue_pearl> bubbadesu, if u r new to linux i say u try with live cd
<ubuntu_> use backtrack 5
<ubuntu_> new ver
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: its not supported here
<bubbadesu> Yeah im new to linux
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<blue_pearl> CarlFK, u r welcome
<aworkingpig> hope i'm not jumping in here,  hi all, i'm new to linux and have just installed xbmcubuntu and JUST managed to mount an external usb drive and load a video file, HOWEVER no sound.
<aworkingpig> I attempted to install ALSA via this tut http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMCbuntu#Install_ALSA and it seemed to install fine.
<aworkingpig> However when i attempted to run alsamixer to finetune the set up i get this eror message,
<aworkingpig> "ALSA lib simple_none.c:1543(simple_add1) helen (MIXER,'Capture Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<aworkingpig> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: invalid argument" not really sure what this is telling me...
<FloodBot1> aworkingpig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aworkingpig> SO, is there a solution to this? Should i look for another audio package for ubuntu?
<aworkingpig> im having some issue working out the sound card, i think its a Realtek, Sound RealityYES  :S
<ZeroZiat> !screenshot
<ubuntu_> working
<blue_pearl> bubbadesu, try with live cd then, it will be easy 4 u :)
<jrib> ircdon: what's in /etc/timezone?
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bubbadesu> thanks, blue_pearl
<aworkingpig> ok
<jrib> iratik: what's in /etc/timezone?
<ubuntu_> i'm Admin here
<blue_pearl> bubbadesu, u r welcome :)
<iratik> jrib: America/Chicago
<iratik> I can't figure out why date is still giving me EST
<iratik> php also is spitting out the same
<aworkingpig> sorry about the flood :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/574506/ having a sound issue
<iratik> php -r "echo strftime('%H:%M:%S'); "
<jrib> iratik: I wonder where date fetches timezone information
<ircdon> I dno jrib
<iratik> how does tzinfo work with the hwclock, does the hardware clock have a timezone setting?
<ircdon> my 1st day on ubuntu
<Logan_WP> iratik: Ruby support is in #ruby
<[4-tea-2]> Ubuntu empowered me! I can stop time! MWAHAHAHAHA! (By starting Liferea which makes the gnome-panel stop updating, so the clock applet's time display doesn't change anymore).
<jrib> iratik: you use ntp?
<iratik> jrib: yes?
<[4-tea-2]> iratik: actually, afaik, the timezone mechanics need to know whether the hardware clock is set to GMT or local time.
<iratik> where do i set that?
<[4-tea-2]> iratik: in Debian, you used to get a dialog during installation asking about it. These days, I guess nobody relies on the hardware clock much anymore.
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: xbmcubuntu isn't supported here
<ltdh_> hello everybody . I Need your help because of a problem in sharing files with samba . I can see the workgroup . but I cant open it : error of mounting
<ActionParsnip> ltdh_: try mapping a network drive
<aworkingpig>  ActionParsnip i was hoping it would be a generic ubuntu issue as xbmc is running on it??
<ActionParsnip> ltdh_: or in ubuntu clients press ALT+F2 and run:  smb://hostname/sharename
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip> ltdh_: on the client (assuming its ubuntu based) if you run:   smbtree     do you see the shares?
<rmd_> How can I reset my gnome keyring master pass? I don't want to reset my user password...
<jrib> iratik: I guess it reads /etc/localtime.  Does zdump /etc/localtime  still show EST?
<ActionParsnip> rmd_: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<aworkingpig> ActionParsnip using this tut  http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMCbuntu#Install_XBMC-live_and_Test_XBMC. i got an iso from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: ok then its just ubuntu not xbmcubuntu
<aworkingpig> phew :D
<aworkingpig> halp :P
<ltdh_> ActionParsnip, I dont see anything with smbtree ; same problem with ALT+f2
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: ok what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> ltdh_: if you run it on the server, do you see the shares you setup?
<pianoboy3333> is narwhal going to include gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> pianoboy3333: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rmd_> ActionParsnip: That's grossly outdated, but I think I figured it out.
<ActionParsnip> rmd_: the process is still the same, so age is moot
<BoulderDave> Ive been an ubuntu guy for quite a while and use Ubuntu as my development environment (python/django, apache and Virtualbox for testing machines, windows/photoshop, etc.) as a programmer and have used W series thinkpads for the last 5 years.  I've never really used a Mac, much less developed on one... but am thining about switching over to the new Macbook Pro..  what do you guys think?  I could scrap OSX and put on ubuntu... ? or maybe get use to mac
<BoulderDave>  osx?    i wouldn't want to have an ubuntu development environment running virtually though... so it would either be scrap osx or learn to get along with it...
<rmd_> ActionParsnip: The process is actually different now. Program isn't in the same menu. Application looks different, with different labels.
<ActionParsnip> rmd_: gives direction though so its sufficient :)
<rmd_> ActionParsnip: Yeah.. but for "n00bs" it may need to be updated.
<ElMago29> hey guys .. can you tell me why i cannot install with "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" in ubunto 10.04 Lucid?
<aworkingpig> actionparsnip, ill check that out now, brb
<ActionParsnip> rmd_: could contact the maintainer
<blue_pearl> BoulderDave, dual boot my frnd :)
<ltdh_> ActionParsnip, Yes I can see the shared file on the other PC
<jrib> ElMago29: pastebin the output
<rumpe1> ElMago29, whats the error-message?
<NagyonWezyr> Ola bruderz
<NagyonWezyr> ikonia sweetie && Pici bruder:D
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: ask to borrow a mac from a friend and try it a while, see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> ltdh_: smbtree should show the local shares too
<BoulderDave> blue_pearl, im a seamless kind of guy...  and im on my computer for one reason mainly and that is to write code... when im goofing around on the net.. its usually between small breaks, etc.  i wouldn't want to shutdown and boot into OSX just for some liesure time
<ltdh_> ActionParsnip, yes it did it
<NagyonWezyr> ActionParsnip bro hello:D
<ActionParsnip> ltdh_: try a reboot
<ActionParsnip> NagyonWezyr: howdy
<ltdh_> ActionParsnip, yes I'll try but , I did the reboot for many times same problem
<NagyonWezyr> ActionParsnip bro: I have hard attack with Crossover and ubuntu:(
<seanh_> Hey, I installed Ubuntu (using a normal ubuntu install CD) onto a USB drive. Now I've booted the USB on a computer, and am trying to use it to install Ubuntu on the computer
<seanh_>  It did not have the install ubuntu menu item like installer CDs/USBs have, so I installed the ubiquity package and that got me the menu item
<seanh_>  But when I run the installer, it crashes after partitioning and before copying any files
<seanh_>  Anyone know why this doesn't work?
<blue_pearl> BoulderDave, u can completely wipe out osx and install ubuntu. macbook pro is a gr8 piece of hardware, its worth every penny
<stefwal1> hy dholbach
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<BoulderDave> blue_pearl, pretty good hardware support?  (such as the touchpad functionality, etc?)
<ActionParsnip> blue_pearl: I hope thats a joke...
<dholbach> hi stefwal1
<Logan_WP> !hu | NagyonWezyr
<ubottu> NagyonWezyr: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<svavl> salve
<blue_pearl> BoulderDave, ActionParsnip  i dont own a Mac but i have seen a lot of people using Ubuntu and other version of linux on it and works perfectly also there r many helpful link online https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ActionParsnip> blue_pearl: http://pastie.org/1624976   25% saving for the same spec...
<svavl> c'e qualcuno
<Damian> this is the error http://i51.tinypic.com/2s76uc1.jpg
<ActionParsnip> blue_pearl: mac's are a ripoff
<Logan_WP> !it | svavl
<ubottu> svavl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<aworkingpig> ActionParsnip, here is the alsa details http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0fd1c9857235c0a779b57fbf9911bbb562ca1dd8
<svavl> ok
<Damian> i also tried apt-get install sshd
<blue_pearl> ActionParsnip, :) ya
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: try upgrading alsa:http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<sacarlson> Damian: did you try change your repository mirror site?
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: karmic support ends next month so I'd consider upgrading to Lucid, Maverick or Natty (Natty is released at the end of next month)
<Damian> (sacarlson) no.. how can i do that?
<jbsoum> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sacarlson> Damian: in software sources try japan instead of main server https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Damian> [sacarlson] Is recently install
<Damian> [sacarlson] great thanks.. solve the problem
<aworkingpig> Thanks ActionParsnip, i'll give that a bashy
<uu007> hi guys, noob question here
<uu007> how do i change the screen resolution?
<uu007> all i could find online was System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<uu007> surprise! there's no Screen Resolution under Preferences
<innovati> I need advice on how to do a simple command line thing. I want to make separate .tar.gz backups of every folder within a folder. Currently I do "tar -cf archive.tar sourcefolder/" and then "gzip archive.tar" but I have to repeat it for each folder manually, and enter two commands for each archive
<ActionParsnip> uu007: what video chip?
<adub_> how can i have ubuntu detect new hardware
<Roasted> Does anybody know of a way that I can rig up an Ubuntu user system on a Windows domain to automatically bring over a link (somehow) to their user share on the Windows file server we have in house?
<uu007> ActionParsnip:  esx server...
<adub_> upon install i had disabled in bios my integreted audio controller on my motherboard but i now wnat it to be deteteced for use it wont show up in the mixer etc
<ActionParsnip> uu007: what video chip does ubuntu say you have?
<adub_> what is a solid sound card analog that works with myth that is one of most bullet proof working cards out
<swapnil> hi
<adub_> for myth
<ActionParsnip> innovati: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=889412   see robbieduncan's response
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | adub
<ubottu> adub: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ia9371> hi
<ia9371> I have a printer
<ia9371> I recently reinstalled CUPS
<ia9371> now when I try to delete printer or do anything it says not allowed because of some type of CUPS\
<axel> hi, i tried shrink my ext3 /home on a SSD via (1) resize2fs (2) fdisk (replaced  the partition with a smaller hollow). now I tried to mount it again: no ext fs found, bad superblock
<ActionParsnip> ia9371: what make model printer/
<innovati> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link - to get that list of folder names in a file I could run "ls > textfile" yeah?
<dreh_> i'm looking for an application based firewall - i'm coming from macosx where lots of people use "little snitch". Is there anything in ubuntu? tuxguardian is from 2006. TY
<uu007> ActionParsnip: i can't find any information about it. just installed hardinfo and under Computer -> Display, all I get is "800x600" and OpenGL says "Vendor Unknown" and "Renderer Unknown"
<ActionParsnip> innovati: sure
<ikonia> dreh_: iptables is as simple and intergrated as it's going to get, very effective
<innovati> ActionParsnip: thanks man!
<ActionParsnip> uu007: what does: sudo lshw -C display   say
<ikonia> dreh_: coupled with utilities such as fail2ban it's exceptionally powerful and effective
<Roasted> I installed Kubuntu sharing my home directory with Ubuntu. Ever since my thunderbird toolbar text is black. I want it white. How can I change it?
<uu007> ActionParsnip: short answer: VGA compatible controller, SVGA II Adapter, VMware
<ia9371> ActionParsnip: I have been trying to get 2 models to work
<dreh_> ikona: ty
<ActionParsnip> dreh_: ufw is ok
<uu007> resources: ioport:10d0(size=16) memory:d4000000-d7ffffff memory:d8000000-d87fffff memory:20000000-20007fff(prefetchable)
<ia9371> ActionParsnip: I think the problem is because I reinstalled CUPS
<uu007> ah
<uu007> ActionParsnip: 4 MB of video ram :(
<uu007> sorry to bother you
<ActionParsnip> uu007: well, you configured the VM....
<ia9371> i reinstalled CUPS now i cant really do anything  I think it screwed the permissinos up or something
<ActionParsnip> uu007: considered virtualbox, its a lot easier to configure
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to change the number of "recent documents" displayed in the "places"-menu?
<uu007> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to set up an ubuntu machine for lots of _automated_ tests (including selenium browser tests which require firefox, so i need a nice gui :)
<ActionParsnip> uu007: virtualbox has a "nice gui"
<ia9371> hello I reinstalled CUPS now I cant deleet printer or change any settings
<uu007> ActionParsnip: i meant nice gui for the virtual machine, so i need ubuntu with gnome and a decent screen resolution
<uu007> Mrokii: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600703 helps
<Roasted> I installed Kubuntu sharing my home directory with Ubuntu. Ever since my thunderbird toolbar text is black. I want it white. How can I change it?
<ActionParsnip> uu007: ubuntu comes with the drivers for virtualbox video adapters and will run gnome desktops
<axel> I assume that the sector 1 shown by fdisk was inaccurate and I need to specify the right block. is there a way, to find this?
<axel> maybe there is a special signature for superblocks I could search for?
<Mrokii> uu007: Thanks, but according to this threat, it isn't possible to change that, as the number is hard-coded. How lame.
<ia9371> hello I reinstall CUPS now I cant change any settings
<ActionParsnip> uu007: I suggest you check out some youtube videos to see what the deal is, virtualbox also runs on windows
<uu007> ActionParsnip: thanks, i know
<ActionParsnip> ia9371: have you asked in #cups
<QuartZo> how to list the amount or number of installed pacakges on asystem ?
<Pici> QuartZo: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" | wc -l
<Avasz> can we compile the drivers in one pc and move it to another? is it possible?
<ikonia> Avasz: sure is
<ia9371> no body is talking in cups
<DThought> Pici: now I'd like to know how many ppl mistake that for a smiley ;)
<Avasz> ikonia: how?
<maco> Avasz: if they're the same architecture and same kernel and same gcc, sure
<maco> Avasz: thats how ubuntu packages full of drivers happen
<Avasz> oh.. they need to be identical distros?
<ikonia> Avasz: just that, compile on one machine, pickup the kernel module, and move it to your other machine
<Avasz> ikonia: if the module and distro are different then?
<dschuett> does anyone else get really slow responses when pining google.com from ubuntu desktop 10.04?
<ikonia> Avasz: then no
<ikonia> Avasz: that is not wise
<Avasz> ok.
<Ziber> Looking for a good music player in ubuntu, if anyone can make any recommendations
<Avasz> ikonia: but.. isnt it that the driver is same file?
<ActionParsnip> dschuett: what times do you get
<uu007> dschuett: getting 9ms
<ikonia> Avasz: yes, it will build the same end result, but against different headers,
<jpds> dschuett: Not if I disable DNS look-ups with -n
<ActionParsnip> dschuett: i get 19ms
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: deadbeef!!!
<sacarlson> dschuett: maybe a dns problem?  how long does dig google.com take,  maybe winbind problem?
<Avasz> ikonia: ok. thanks. was having some problems in debian... and was thinking to compile from ubuntu and move it there. but wont do it now.
<dschuett> jpds: yeah same here, otherwise it is like 30ms, why is google the only site that it takes that long?
<jpds> dschuett: Because their reverse DNS servers might be having problems?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: once the ip is resolved, dns isnt a part of ping
<dschuett> jpds: i have notice it has done this from day one... not a big deal, i was just curious
<aworkingpig> actionparsnips, i ran this command sudo "apt-get -y install linux-headers-`uname -r` libncursesw5-dev" but was told E: couldn't find  linux-headers-uname -r, any ideas. the 1st part seemed to install fine
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: most the time of my ping comes from the resolve part
<Roasted> I installed Kubuntu sharing my home directory with Ubuntu. Ever since my thunderbird toolbar text is black. I want it white. How can I change it?
<terry> Why is it that  cat file1.mp3 file2.mp3 > file3.mp3  works but   cat file1.avi file2.avi > file3.avi  does not work?
<svavl> excuse me can you give me the link of the irc italian?
<ikonia> Roasted: try it with a different user account, see if it's your personal settings or a bug
<ActionParsnip> aworkingpig: install linux-headers-generic  instead
<ikonia> !it | svavl
<ubottu> svavl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aworkingpig> kk
<Pumpkin-> aworkingpig: try again without the "'s. Your quoting of the string stops it doing what it should do with the backticks (which is exectute uname -r in a subshell and drop the output into where `uname -r` is.
<Roasted> ikonia, I'm almost positive it's a personal setting in the .thunderbird directory that KDE's existence changed. Just curious on how I can flop it back.
<ikonia> Roasted: ok, well finding out for certain if it's a personal settings thing is the way to go
<aworkingpig> Pumpkin, you mean header and not headers ?
<Roasted> ikonia, I've had this happen before, so I'm pretty certain that's what it is.
<mike23pizzo> Hello, I was wondering if someone might be able to help me.  I'm trying to get different wallpapers on each workspace.  I've found plenty of guides, but they all tell me to go to the wallpaper setting in compizconfig settings.  It should be under utility but it's not.  I don't have a wallpaper option.  Anyone else have this problem before?
<ikonia> Roasted: then fix it how you fixed it before instead of asking for help
<bo_root> anyone has solution or any hint for WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK error
<Roasted> ikonia, if I knew how to fix it, I would have fixed it instead of asking.
<ikonia> Roasted: if you want help - follow the advice to get the information spot on to get help, if you know the problem then work out how to fix it
<ikonia> Roasted: check for certain with a different user
<Pumpkin-> aworkingpig: I mean do sudo apt-get -y install linux-headers-`uname -r` libncursesw5-dev. Don't have " anywhere.
<Roasted> ikonia, but I appreciate your smartass input. I'll continue asking for help since I am unsure of how to fix it.
<ikonia> Roasted: it's not smart ass, I'm trying to find out for certain if this is the problem
<Roasted> ikonia, I know it's the problem, as I already stated.
<ikonia> Roasted: testing it with another user is a simple way to prove/disprove it
<Roasted> ikonia, if I knew how to fix it, it'd be done now.
<aworkingpig> Pumpkin, i only added " for here, sorry
<Pumpkin-> ahha
<Roasted> ikonia, but I don't, so I'm asking here.
<ikonia> Roasted: you don't KNOW it's the problem, you think it's the problem
<ikonia> Roasted: it's well worth the 5 minutes to test
<Roasted> ikonia, I had the exact same thing happen before. I'm just trying to FIX it instead of nuking my .thunderbird profile and starting over.
<ikonia> Roasted: ok, look at your .thunderbird profile and look for anything that conflicts
<plwert> any recommendations for a more interactive alternative to gnuplot? I want to be able to toggle the display of certain lines and show the min/max of certain curves in a way that doesn't require me to download a patch and recompile the program :\
<animefan> so I'm on ubuntu 10.10 and package download is going slow as hell. What should I do? It's not a problem with my Internet connection.
<ikonia> animefan: it's possible it's a problem with the mirror your getting the package from
<Roasted> ikonia, I just renamed .thunderbird to .thunderbird.back. White text now. Just what I want.
<Roasted> ikonia, was hoping to avoid redoing my whole tbird setup though
<desti> https://store.unigine.com/products/category/oilrush/ preorder just started :)
<ikonia> Roasted: go through the config files and look for hex colours
<ikonia> the guys in #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org may have a more advanced understanding of the config files also
<Roasted> ikonia, I'm not noticing anything so far. Just a lot of ini and sqlite files.
<ikonia> Roasted: check out the thunderbird docs, see how it stores it's config, I wonder if it's stored in a small sqllite db these days
<ikonia> Roasted: (I don't know if that's right, hence suggesting checking the docs to see where the config info is stored)
<rsvp> just was doing an routine update... this is CRITICAL FAIL :: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fuse/fuse-utils_2.8.1-1.1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<rsvp>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80] -- someone please restart that server or redirect to another IP !!!
<aeon-ltd> Abhijit: did you get the image you needed?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Hi
<ActionParsnip> animefan: change package source
<ActionParsnip> rsvp: what is the output of: lsb_release -d       ?
<Abhijit> aeon-ltd, i dont actually. thing is it turned out that its illega to use symphony slide background design in LO/OO. i must use symphony only. so i gave up.
<sacarlson> rsvp:  there are many other repository mirror sites that will have the file you need
<animefan> how do I change package source to the apt-get command?
<ActionParsnip> animefan: use software centre
<rsvp> REPEAT :: the updated libfuse2 is not being served.
<ActionParsnip> (16:14:01) ActionParsnip: rsvp: what is the output of: lsb_release -d       ?
<jpds> rsvp: Use: mirror.anl.gov or another mirror if you're in the US?
<sacarlson> rsvp: did you try another repostitory mirror? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Abhijit: oh, sorry about that then. heh gimp a very close 'clone' then :)
<sacarlson> rsvp: try japan or other
<Abhijit> aeon-ltd, yah! :-)
<Pici> rsvp: when was the last time that you did an apt-get update?  2.8.1-1.1ubuntu3.1 is the lastest version now?
<needlez> hi, im trying to set mouse gestures to open expo with 3 finger swipe like the mac, how can I do this?? I have xdotool installed already just not sure how to use it to do what I want. Any explainations would be helpful
<Pici> s/$\?/./
<rsvp> Pici, this machine is on long-term lucid
<uu007> does anyone know anything about a .ICEAuthority file? I couldn't find much on google, but after i updated ubuntu about a month ago, i couldn't login on the gui any more
<uu007> and it happened before (about an year ago)
<uu007> each time i took the path of the windows n00b (reinstalled ubuntu :)
<mike23pizzo> Anyone know why I don't have a wallpaper option in compizconfig?
<Pici> rsvp: Okay, and thats latest version thats published in the lucid repos.
<ActionParsnip> uu007: do commands ilke "sudo gedit" and "sudo nautilus"   look familiar?
<Roasted> In the monitors menu is there not a way to default which screen is your primary? I've used my laptop w/ Ubuntu and an external monitor for months, but just a few seconds ago it decided my external monitor would be my primary. Now I cant make my laptop the primary... Intel integrated video card.
<uu007> yes
<ActionParsnip> uu007: that's why
<ActionParsnip> uu007: sudo is NOT to be used with GUI apps like gedit and nautilus
<uu007> ActionParsnip: thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> uu007: use:   gksudo gedit    and    gksudo nautilus    and it WON'T happen
<xxiao> is there a way to limit login counts for one user at the same time? say, user1 can only login 5 in parallel?
<rsvp> ActionParsnip, output is "Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS" -- yeah, it's lucid
<uu007> i've been reading the wrong tutorials :)
<ActionParsnip> uu007: you didn't need a reinstall, you just needed to drop to root recovery mode and chown the file back to your user, thats all, one file
<ActionParsnip> rsvp: ok cool, try a different server
<ruan> is it safe to remove old linux kernel headers? eg. 2.6.35-22
<jatt> ruan: yes
<jatt> it is also safe to remove older kernels
<ruan> jatt: ok, but why doesn't that get done automatically?
<rsvp> how does one specify alternate repo locations?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: if you aren't currently running it, yes
<jatt> i did leave just two kernels and I could save lots of space
<ruan> ah
<ActionParsnip> rsvp: in software centre
<needlez> anyone know how to enable 3 finger swipe like for the mac in ubuntu 10.10, I have two finger scroll enabled and working fine, with no problems, just want swipe to show my expo screen
<jpds> rsvp: sudo -i; sed -i s/'us.archive.ubuntu.com'/'mirror.anl.gov'/ /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<jatt> ruan: no idea, but you are right with time older kernels get piled up
<numberto> Hello everybody, where does chrome holds pdf cache?
<a2z> Okay. I just checked into inx channel but no one answered my question. Since inx linux is based on ubuntu there is no harm in asking. Might anyone know how to install it on hard disk?
<ruan> imho an older kernel should be automatically deleted though
<jpds> ruan: Until the latest one stops booting and you can't go back onto a working old one.
<needlez> also does anyone know if aircrack-ng works in kernel 2.6.35-27 or if it gives the channel -1 error also, and any way to fix??
<jatt> well you should have at least one older version around in case the current version breaks
<ruan> so, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<plwert> automatically removing things, what could possibly go wrong?
 * uu007 off home, thansk for the help ActionParsnip !
<ruan> jpds: you can still boot a livecd and install an older kernel from there though
<ruan> i believe
<jpds> ruan: Well that's not useful if you don't have a LiveCD and no other computer.
<rsvp> jpds, thanks for the command line version -- instead of substitution, can one simply append to that file -- or how to "if fail, then alt" ie "||" in bash terms.
<ruan> jpds: well, in my case i do have a livecd
<animefan> ActionParsnip: changed repository to Main Server and it seems dl speed is fine. Thanks
<Roasted> Out of no where my primary monitor switched from my laptop to my external monitor. In the monitor preferences, I have no option to select which is primary. How can I flop it back so my laptop is the main one?
<ActionParsnip> animefan: simple stuff kiddo :)
<Mrokii> ruan: But a liveCD is not the same as running your system with a different kernel-version. I'd hate it if Ubuntu would deinstall all previous kernels automatically,
<ruan> is there any chance of a corrupted download with update manager or does it verify the downloads?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: it shouold MD5 test them
<ActionParsnip> as far as I am aware
<animefan> is Empathy any good? It keeps loading access to the IM service but never connects.
<LarsTorben> empathy good
<ruan> ok, i'll ctrlF the documentation for md5
<LarsTorben> is
<Roasted> Out of no where, my dual screen setup with my laptop and intel video card now wants to use my external monitor as my primary instead of my laptop. I've used this setup for months, zero issues. Now in the middle of working, it switched. How can I switch them back? The monitors menu in preferences doesn't give me the option?
<fullmetallica> hey guys, how would i install braid from braid-linux-build2.run.bin
<rumpe1> fullmetallica, 1. do you really need this? 2. if yes, make it executable 3. execute it
<rumpe1> fullmetallica, and before anything else... read the installation instructions
<ActionParsnip> fullmetallica: chmod +x braid-linux-build2.run.bin; sudo ./braid-linux-build2.run.bin I assume your pwd is the same as the file and that it needs sudo to start the binary)
<fullmetallica> rumpe1, what do you mean do i really need it?
<ruan> is there a way to execute bin files in the gui(nautilus)
<aeon-ltd> ruan: right click?
<rsvp> switch repo server to mit.edu -- but the update problem seems systematic -- CRITICAL: Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (91.189.88.33). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<LarsTorben> should i use ubuntu or debian ?
<rumpe1> fullmetallica, well... it seems to be no officially supported package... there are always some risks involved
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: depends on what you like?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: mark them as executable with right click then double click it
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i mean, bin files wont execute in gui
<ruan> it opens with virus scanner
<LarsTorben> aeon-ltd: when i ask what is better ?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: then you will need to select "execute in terminal"
<fullmetallica> rumpe1, i got it from the huble indie bundle, heard of it?
<Travis-42> Can someone suggest some popular and frequently updated software for linux that would allow mixing/editing video + audio?
<ruan> how do i execute in terminal?
<fullmetallica> humble*
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorben: neither and both
<ActionParsnip> ruan: its an option when you double click the file
<ruan> ActionParsnip: it's not in the list, only open with virus scanner and open with other app
<rtdos> 3 questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did   3. how can i get epiphany to login to my accounts automatically?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: is the file marked as executable?
<ruan> ActionParsnip: yes
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i can execute it from terminal, but not gui
<ActionParsnip> ruan: not sure then,i always run them in terminal, its much easier
<LarsTorben> question
<LarsTorben> i use an green harddrive
<LarsTorben> does it limit system ?
<ruan> ActionParsnip: for me a double click is faster than opening a terminal > typing cd path/path then ./executable
<looopy> hey does anyone know how to tell if you have the b43 driver installed as well?
<looopy> i believe i installed it first and sta over it on accident. now i can't figure out how to check/remove
<ruan> LarsTorben: what is a green harddrive?
<LarsTorben> 5400 upm
<ActionParsnip> ruan: maybe but look at the hardship its causing you right now, which is easier, running what you know or asking in an irc channel for help and waiting for answers which may or may not work
<LarsTorben> instead of 7200 upms
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i dont mind using my spare time to gain experience
<dbgster> hi
<ActionParsnip> ruan: i guess
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: no, its supposedly more 'efficient' but research shows that its savings are minimal at best, in reality if you spent a few seconds less waiting they could add up to minutes then you can shutdown earlier thus saving more electricity than using a green hdd
<dbgster> i'm running ubuntu on virutalbox, can't get the screen size toincrease
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: in linux most applications are loaded into ram when running
<LarsTorben> okay i HAVE an non green
<LarsTorben> but i change only if it is needed
<LarsTorben> what do you think
<ChogyDan> dbgster: did you install guest additions?
<dbgster> i installed guest addtions, i ran the app that was in the CD
<ActionParsnip> dbgster: did you install guest additions?
<psusi> LarsTorben: the WD green drives run at variable rpm from 5400 to 7200
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: from personal experience i'd say use ubuntu, the channel in irc is bigger - more support and its a kind of evolved/branded version of debian
<dbgster> there is a CD icon on my desktop VBOXADDITIOSN
<dbgster> I click it
<ActionParsnip> dbgster: you need to run the script on the CD which relates to your guest OS
<dbgster> do I need to un-archive the CD icon? or is it uznipped?
<keith27> is there an irc channel for firestarter?
<Roasted> Has anybody added Ubuntu to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious about these Kerberos servers realm questions it's asking.
<karabaja4> anyone else had similar experiences? : http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/2514
<rsvp> this the newest Linux 2.6.32-29 -- the one with 200 line code (vs. 4 otherwise) which really speeds up things ???
<ruan> dbgster: if it's a disk or if it's mounted, you don't need to unarchive it
<aeon-ltd> keith27: no, but if you're running ubuntu ask here
<ActionParsnip> dbgster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wxwkF6Ml1A    go to 7:25
<keith27> i get strange connections that appear to be from 127.0.0.1. to 127.0.0.1 on random ports such as 45613 . they come and go at random times on random ports . i am not running transmission
<LarsTorben> this the newest Linux 2.6.32-29 -- the one with 200 line code (vs. 4 otherwise) which really speeds up things ???
<dbgster> Archive:  /media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.4_62467/VBoxWindowsAdditions.exe
<dbgster> [/media/VBOXADDITIONS_3.2.4_62467/VBoxWindowsAdditions.exe]
<dbgster>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<dbgster>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<dbgster>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot1> dbgster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbgster>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<ruan> 2.6.32-29? i'm getting 2.6.35-27 in the update manager
<xxiao> is there a way to limit how many logins one user can do at the same time?
<needhelp1> im having trouble moving some files, i have over 30 folders with over 2k files in total, i want to delete all the folders and move all my files into just one directory. im trying mv folder *.* newfolder, but it keeps copying all the folders to. any ideas?
<xxiao> pam?
<erUSUL> Roasted: winodows DA is a combination of SMB/CIFS kerberos and ldap under the hood
<aeon-ltd> keith27: 127.0.0.1 is localhost aka your pc
<Pici> ruan: Different releases of Ubuntu use different kernel versions.
<Roasted> erUSUL, I know, but when I install likewise open, it's asking me questions I'm a little unsure of, and oddly I haven't found that much info on google regarding them.
<ChogyDan> rsvp: that patch is in 2.6.38 I believe, fyi
<Roasted> erUSUL, I was just curious if Iw as to put in my domain name there or what.
<ruan> Pici: ah ok
<keith27> aeon-ltd: i know but why all the sudden am i getting these random connections.  im afraid they are showing as localhost but something else is going on
<ActionParsnip> dbgster: that is for windows, ubuntu isnt windows, its a distribution of Gnu/linux. watch the video I sent you
<aeon-ltd> keith27: hmm iirc there is a app that can tell which app is using which port, but i can't remember its name
<ActionParsnip> dbgster: also, dont flood like that please
<ruan> aeon-ltd: netstat?
<jrib> xxiao: I don't know offhand, but why?
<rsvp> ChogyDan, thanks -- Linus mentioned something in his family blog (it's new, check it out)
<aeon-ltd> ruan: tell keith27
<ruan> keith27: run netstat in the terminal
<needhelp1> im having trouble moving some files, i have over 30 folders with over 2k files in total, i want to delete all the folders and move all my files into just one directory. im trying mv folder *.* newfolder, but it keeps copying all the folders to. any ideas?
<xxiao> jrib: my boss asked me to implement this....i'm thinking of hacking login
<jrib> xxiao: you should ask him why he wants it
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: try  mv -a * /dest/folder
<xxiao> i asked ...it did not help
<azertyy> hello
<azertyy> there
<azertyy> how to check presence of ftp user on ubuntu server ?
<xxiao> a user can login via serial port, network, local tty, but he can only maintain 5 logins, not sure
<dbgster> thanks
<jrib> xxiao: well there's maxlogins mentioned in « man limits.conf ».  You can see if that does what you want
<ruan> somehow my bluetooth device isn't being detected, but its light is on, it detected in the past, how can i fix this?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, says -a is an invalid option
<slipkid08_> What's up all?
<ruan> i plugged it in and out several times
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: ok then just remove it
<[TK]D-Fender> azertyy: As we said yesterday by default all normal system users have ftp access
<Pici> needhelp1: If all the files are spread out in multiple subfolers you can use: find /path/to/files/ -type f -exec mv {} /path/to/newfolder/ \;
<[TK]D-Fender> azertyy: And you can confirm by loggin in as them
<serard> hello
<ActionParsnip> ruan: when you plug it in, run:  dmesg | tail  the output may help
<xxiao> jrib: seems like that is it...thanks!
<rsvp> the problem I mentioned re updating libfuse2 is NOT CRITICAL :: the repo changed its version from ubuntu3 to ubuntu3.1 in the middle of update last night -- hence the apparent conflict. Updating again from the server will now get new linux headers with new libfuse2 version -- Thanks ALL for your kind help !!
<Pudabudigada> Hello, my JACK isn't working.
<slipkid08_> Anyone know how to work with Grub to Dual-Boot XP and Maverick with Maverick already previously installed?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> install XP
<serard> Is it possible to start a script at boot (defaults 99) which will sudo -u myuser ./myscript ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> then fix grub from a live cd
<Roasted> Has anybody added Ubuntu to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious about these Kerberos servers realm questions it's asking.
<ruan> [ 2196.280073] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 28, error -71
<wolter> Can somebody help me with my memory card reader? It is not reading and it used to do that flawlessly
<slipkid08_> Ok can you explain further?
<kubanc> can i see what drivers is my sound card using?
<slipkid08_> I don't want to wipe my Mav installation
<keith27> running netstat just tells me the same thing basically.  i dont know how to kill the connection or find out any more info about it
<azertyy> but you don't get my question [TK]D-Fender
<slipkid08_> I have too much important stuff on this install of Ubuntu
<needhelp1> Pici,  so .. find oldfolder -type f exec mv {} newfolderwithjustfilesnodirectorys
<jrib> serard: sure, but if you tell us exactly what myscript is, we may be able to tell you a better way
<ActionParsnip> slipkid08_: if its important, ensure your backups are good
<angelo> any one know how to install iburst usb modem drivers in ubuntu?
<ruan> failed to set bluetooth power the error reported is: connection timed out
<Pici> needhelp1: yes, but you'll need the \;    at the end of the command, and a - in front of exec.
<slipkid08_> I am backing up using Deja Vu
<rgb247> hi to everyone, I need some help
<ActionParsnip> slipkid08_: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7   has a guide for using livecd
<jrib> needhelp1: only thing to note is that if you have files with the same name, they will be overwritten
<slipkid08_> will that restore my ubuntu exactly like it is at the time of backup?
<serard> jrib, basically I want to start redmine (I did not find a way to make it work with apache via passenger, so I fallback on this for now)
<[TK]D-Fender> azertyy: Try reprhrasing it then
<rgb247> I want to convert an .avi to .mp3 on ubuntu ( I need only the music )
<rgb247> how can I do that, can you recommend me a tool? I've tried using ffmpeg but I can't convert it
<needhelp1> jrib, yeah i do, i probably have hundreds, it is what it is though
<azertyy> i used to use  w to check the presence of user on ssh session, and my question what is the command to able to check the presence of ftp user on server with an ssh session [TK]D-Fender
<serard> jrib my script is simple : sudo -u redmine /usr/share/redmine/redmine-1.1.1/script/server webrick -e production -d
<ActionParsnip> rgb247:  http://dimitar.me/extract-audio-mp3-from-video-files-like-flv-mov-avi/
<needhelp1> Pici,  so .. find oldfolder -type f -exec mv {} newfolderwithjustfilesnodirectorys \
<rgb247> thanks you
<[TK]D-Fender> azertyy: What does SSH have to do with FTP?
<Pici> needhelp1: no: find oldfolder -type f -exec mv {} newfolderwithjustfilesnodirectorys \;
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: simple websearch found that....
<jrib> serard: you can drop it in /etc/rc.local (but change sudo to su).  I'd look for a better way though.
<rgb247> I didn't found that, and I've tried to search...
<dbgster> ActionParsnip, who are you? thanks for the help!
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help me with jack?
<rtdos> 3 questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did   3. how can i get epiphany to login to my accounts automatically?
<azertyy> ok how to check presence of FTP on a machine ? for example from my server i create several ftp user, how i have to check who is present or not an using an ftp session on my server ? [TK]D-Fender
<azertyy> ftp user
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: went to bing.com and searched for: ubuntu extract mp3 from video    and voila
<cynix> How i compile a src in ubuntu to a win32 binary ?
<cynix> please help
<ActionParsnip> cynix: is your OS 64bit?
<azertyy> ok how to check presence of FTP on a machine ? for example from my server i create several ftp user, how i have to check who is present or not and using an ftp session on my server ? [TK]D-Fender
<cynix> no i think 32
<[TK]D-Fender> azYou men you want to see who is CONNECTED currently?  Like a status dump?
<ActionParsnip> cynix: scratch that I tought I read for 32bit linux...
<azertyy> *usr
<cynix> i have 32bit ubuntu
<azertyy> les with ftp session
<cynix> the newest
<ActionParsnip> cynix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22879
<azertyy> yes with ftp session [TK]D-Fender
<serard> jrib : I have update-rc.d redmine defaults 99 to make it executed at boot. But it's not working. Will try with su instead of sudo
<azertyy> presence of ftp user on ubuntu server how to check
<cynix> ok
<cynix> i want only know
<rumpe1> azertyy, last
<cynix> how compile a win32 binary in linux/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cynix: that thread is all about what you are after
<ActionParsnip> cynix: could also ask in ##programming
<needhelp1> Pici, well, it preformed the task but all the files are gone
<cynix> thanks
<Pici> azertyy: How did you create the users?
<xxiao> anyone used spark to chat?
<azertyy> i just adduser Pici
<jrib> serard: you can't just drop scripts in /etc/init.d/, they need a certain structure (see /etc/init.d/skeleton).  Even better write an upstart script instead (/msg ubottu !upstart).  But what I suggested above doesn't involve any of that.  I am telling you to just put your command in /etc/rc.local (before the exit line).  This will work but is not very clean, thus why I recommend you look for the "standard"
<jrib> way to start redmine at boot
<xxiao> reading today's news our city council is using spark to do internal chatting
<xxiao> which is sued due to some nice comments there, hehe
<Pici> azertyy: Then you can either look at /etc/passwd or   getent passwd
<needhelp1> Pici, i see what i did wrong, the directory i sent all the files to didnt exist, so it created the new folder on my desktop as a .mp3 file
<elnomade> xxiao: yes, I use spark
<azertyy> last just only show last records rumpe1
<needhelp1> Pici, can i make this into a folder and hope like heck the files are still there?
<xxiao> elnomade: new to me, is it good? can't find deb for ubuntu
<jrib> serard: http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_Install_Redmine_in_Ubuntu#Start-Application-at-Boot-Time suggests using the user's crontab with @reboot which I suppose is okay too
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: there is source for a linux client
<azertyy> getent passwd what does exactly ? Pici
<serard> jrib thank you for the search, I'll dig this
<needhelp1> Pici, nevermind, the file it created is only 3.5 mb, it should be around 32 gigs
<needhelp1> Pici, i could cry :(
<needhelp1> im guessing there is no way to undo the last action
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: http://community.igniterealtime.org/thread/26267
<Pici> needhelp1: Not really.
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: restore the data from backup....
<needhelp1> lol
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: yeah just found it, looks like need both openfire and spark to get it work
<needhelp1> gota run
<needhelp1> thanks pici and ActionParsnip
<rumpe1> azertyy, well.. theres also /var/log/auth.log...
<xxiao> good if you want to have your own IM i assume
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: does it support encrypt?
 * xxiao going to check it out
<parabyte> can someone recommend a good pdf viewer
<jrib> parabyte: evince
<xxiao> parabyte: evince
<parabyte> i need one that will load up the page where i was last reading
<Pici> xxiao: spark uses jabber.  We use spark at work here, but I prefer to connect to it with gajim.
<azertyy> well that's not enough, i need a command that work in real time like      " w "  to be pratical
<parabyte> im using evince atm
<parabyte> is fast and responsive
<azertyy> what is that ?
<elnomade> xxiao: http://svn.igniterealtime.org/svn/repos/spark/trunk
<parabyte> thanks for the recommendation guys
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: no idea, i dont use it
<xxiao> Pici: i use pidgin most of the time...what the diff vs pidgin/gagim/spark, do you know
<ActionParsnip> pidgin rocks :)
<Pici> xxiao: They're all different clients that support the jabber protocol.
<elnomade> I use spark with its jabber server
<Pici> azertyy: Then you should check the documentation for the ftp server that you're using.
<xxiao> elnomade: you mean the openfire server?
<elnomade> yes
<elnomade> openfire is great
<elnomade> you can also enable gateways to other IM protocols
<xxiao> i c, not sure if pidgin works with openfire, i assume it should
<xxiao> xmpp is perfect for company to use internally
<elnomade> pidgin works with openfire
<xxiao> i mean jabber
<terry> Solved: On joining 3gp or avi files? ffmpeg will do the job I think. Found instuctions at http://www.ffmpeg.org/faq.html
<bewdieloomba> xxiao, XMPP is the new name for Jabber ;)
<terry>  Looks like simply converting my 3gp files to mpg and then they can be joined with cat
<xxiao> bewdieloomba: yeah know that ;0
<azertyy> i use vsftpd
<elnomade> xxiao: I deployed openfire on an university and solved the IM problem
<xxiao> ok what's the best jabber server on ubuntu? openfire is not in the repo
<xxiao> i recall there is erlang java version etc
<elnomade> xxiao: there is a xmpp servers comparison chart
<xxiao> elnomade: cool, is that for faculty or just students, or the whole univ?
<elnomade> xxiao: based on that, I choose openfire
<elnomade> xxiao: the whole university
<bo_root> having problems with wpa2, any hints: http://pastebin.com/HR6NWZ9d
<xxiao> elnomade: great info, thanks much!
<elnomade> xxiao: I enable gateways to msn, yahoo and gtalk
<xxiao> elnomade: those are java plugins i assume?
<elnomade> xxiao: yes, java plugins
<xxiao> ubuntu carries ejabberd and openser
<winggndm> is anyone using 11.04?
<Pici> winggndm: Natty support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<elnomade> xxiao: http://www.saint-andre.com/jabber/jsc/
<elnomade> xxiao: Open-source XMPP server comparison chart
<xxiao> elnomade: reading that. thanks!
<Guest70055> hallo boobies
<xxiao> elnomade: even better if audio and video chat can be supported
<winggndm> thanks Pici
<gruby> dzień dobry :P
<Chakravanti> why is ubuntu trying to force Iced Tea onto my computer with updates?
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: its a suggested dep of openoffice
<Chakravanti> even if one already has sun?
<Chakravanti> frostwire does that too
<Chakravanti> forces you to install iced tea even if you have sun
<ia9371> i reinstalled cups and now i am unable to change any setting ( deleet printer add printer) says something about not allowed
<insub> mmm
<insub> iced tea
<insub> :D
<Shogoot> d
<Chakravanti> never made sense they put that in 'restricted' extras since it has no restrictions
<Shogoot> Hi guys. Does it exit any software i can test my video card with?
<Chakravanti> i always thought it was a joke
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: install urbanterror
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: see how it plays :)
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, i was thinking more of a benchmark test :)
<rtdos> 3 questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did   3. how can i get epiphany to login to my accounts automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: not sure there, just game and see how many frames you get: cd; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install urbanterror
<ceo> ActionParsnip, how are you ?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: glad for time off, you ok?
<aeon-ltd> rtdos: 3. should be in epiphany's prefs somewhere
<rtdos> thanks aeon-ltd
<ceo> ActionParsnip, em.. nice am cmol :)x ActionParsnip am need make some chm file, are you know some tool for do it ?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: not sure, ask the channel
<ceo> oke...
<ceo> allow all xD, am need make some chm file, any know the good tool for do it ?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: ask the channel FIRST in future, if I know I will reply. Don't just ask me first
<ceo> ActionParsnip, ok oke thanks about the info.
<ceo> allow all xD, am need make some chm file, any know the good tool for do it ?
<ceo> hallo all xD, am need make some chm file, any know the good tool for do it ?
<ceo> am used ubuntu Linux robot 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ceo> need help for make some file on chm
<ceo> any body know the tool ?
<theseraphim> I'm trying to upload a file to Google docs with googlecl through SSH, when I try I log in to gdocs through SSH and I get invalid page.
<serard> bye all
<serard> thx jrib
<theseraphim> lol why don't I just email it to myself... duh I so thick
<ia9371> i reinstalled CUPS and now I am unable to change any settings
<ia9371> !!
<ceo> done. if you want make some chm file you can used this tool :x
<ceo> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Rahman-CHM-Maker-Download-45103.html
<ceo> i hope that the nice info for all :)
<ia9371> I want to get new printer to work but when I plug it in nothing happens
<ceo> ia9371, what up...
<ia9371> its USB.. I tihnk its because CUPS is reinstalled
<ceo> what printer you used ia9371
<ia9371> i sudo reinstall cups
<ia9371> I have 2 printers and can not get either of them to work....
<ia9371> ceo: ever since i reinstalled cups I have not been able to change any settings
<PopeFelix> Ubuntu 10.10.  I'm using rhythmbox with my music library stored on a SMB volume.  After playing some random number of songs, rhythmbox will finish playing the current song, but won't go to the next one.  I have to quit rhythmbox and start it again.
<bo_root> is there any channel dedicated for wifi help
<bullgard>  man 1 seahorse-daemon 2006-05-04: "seehorse-daemon - seahorse pass phrase caching agent." man seahorse-agent 2006: "seahorse pass phrase caching agent." Why are there 2 different programs for the same job?
<k_5673> hello!
<ia9371> ceo: ever since i reinstalled cups I have not been able to change any settings in CUPS or printers
<ceo> oh am blank ia9371 sorry
<ActionParsnip> bo_root: if you are using ubuntu, ask here
<ia9371> well do i need to change permissions in CUPS
<k_5673> Somebody have tried multiseat under 8.04 with UFPR's mdm desktop manager?
<ActionParsnip> k_5673: have you tried a later release?
<ActionParsnip> k_5673: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<k_5673> Nah! It require to get special ConsoleKit and GDM branches.
<k_5673> I tried already
<k_5673> But dazent work
<ActionParsnip> k_5673: well, can you tell us what doesn't work, or do you expect us to guess.....details please.....
<bo_root> ActionParsnip: trying to connect, i get this http://pastebin.com/HR6NWZ9d
<soreau> This gnome keyring business has cost me more headaches than i can count
<k_5673> It freezes in the splash, using plymouth, ubuntu 10.04, "checking battery state"...
<soreau> Can't log into ftp reliably because of the god damned keyring
<jpds> soreau: Strange currency.
<erUSUL> bullgard: sometimes you have to separate the program in two different executables for security resons... may be the case here. but i dunno you will have to ask the devs
<ActionParsnip> soreau: set a blank keyring password
<NCS_One> I have a terminal icon on my top painel that when I click it it start xterm on my home path, I created a shortcut to start xterm but it starts on /, how can I have the previous behavior?
<vldr0x00> Sup Guys
<erUSUL> NCS_One: it should start in your home by default. how do you created this second icon/launcher ?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I do and it works for a couple times but then sometimes I go to connect and get dbus error messages. The only way to fix it is delete all saved keyrings in seahorse and then go and redo connect to server, reenter all information and readd the bookmark and sometimes it will start working
<soreau> again
<vldr0x00> Anyone got BackTrack ;)
<soreau> ! backtrack | vldr0x00
<ubottu> vldr0x00: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<NCS_One> erUSUL: placed "xterm" on the command text box
<bullgard> erUSUL: Thank you for commenting. So I will have to do more snooping yet.
<erUSUL> vldr0x00: everyone in #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: could change it to:   xterm ~/     should be ok
<erUSUL> NCS_One: if you launc an xterm from alt + f2 or from another terminal? does it behave the same?
<soreau> The folder contents could not be displayed DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<NCS_One> erUSUL: no, it starts at ~
<erUSUL> NCS_One: very weird; works here ( 10.04 )
<NCS_One> ActionParsnip: with "xterm ~/" it starts gnome terminal :(
<ActionParsnip> NCS_One: freaky stuff
<NCS_One> erUSUL: try using ctrl-alt+t
<rtdos> two questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did
<dex__> is anyone looking into bring the work Google has done on font rendering for Chrome OS over to Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> NCS_One: i do not have that key comobo enabled
<PopeFelix> Any thoughts on my rhythmbox issue?
<Roasted> Has anybody added Ubuntu to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious about these Kerberos servers realm questions it's asking.
<lultima> ola
<itrekkie> hi all—is there a quick way to tell if you're using 32 or 64-bit ubuntu on a machine?
<tyebud1> Hey ubuntu, I've been playing around with running ubuntu off a usb, but I don't like how it automatically logs in to the live user account.  In addition to that, it seems like if I create a new user, the new home folders don't persist
<ActionParsnip> itrekkie: uname -m
<Spicemaster> hi viva la turky
<rumpe1> itrekkie, uname -a
<itrekkie> thank you guys :D
<ActionParsnip> itrekkie: i686 == 32bit   x86_64 == 64bit
<tyebud1> Is there a good tutorial for setting up a more secure and conventional type experience?
<bstarek> hello guys, how can i remove GRUB please?
<ActionParsnip> bstarek: just install anoter boot loader
<bstarek> ActionParsnip: how is that?
<ActionParsnip> tyebud1: conventional in what way?
<ActionParsnip> bstarek: well, your system NEEDS a bootloader to make its OSes load, so to remove grub just install a different loader
<tyebud1> ActionParsnip: I guess I'm looking for a setup that, when I boot from the usb, it operates just like a conventional install
<bstarek> ActionParsnip: i was thinking about re-installling Ubuntu
<tyebud1> ActionParsnip: I don't want it to auto log a live user, and I want everything to persist
<adeee> hello can anybody tell me what is the name of this IRC network?
<tyebud1> ActionParsnip: Does that make sense?
<jpds> adeee: freenode.net
<bstarek> ActionParsnip: so i wanted to remover the loader and ubuntu and reinstall everything.....i got a bootable win7 cd...
<adeee> thank you. jpds
<Roasted> Has anybody added Ubuntu to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious about these Kerberos servers realm questions it's asking.
<bstarek> ActionParsnip: I heard it could be done by using the Recovery option in the Win7cd....
<ActionParsnip> tyebud1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> bstarek: boot to your windows CD and reinstate the windows bootloader, then reinstall ubuntu and the dual boot will be managed
<erle-> have you noted that the ubuntu fonts have some rendering issues?
<bstarek> ActionParsnip:how can i reinstate the windows bootloader? do you know the commands by chance?
<ActionParsnip> bstarek: ask in ##windows
<rumpe1> bstarek, fixmbr or something like that
<tyebud1> ActionParsnip: Oh so, installing ubuntu directly to the USB as opposed to using the Live version should solve these problems?
<bstarek> ActionParsnip:alright i apreciate your output
<ActionParsnip> tyebud1: the persistant install will allow you to make updates stick
<Kruptein> okay I can't get past the boot screen,   my computer seems to don't do anything but showing "AHCI CD-ROM"    I know insert an ubuntu live cd,   what are your ideas to solve this issue?
<Kruptein> * I now
<bstarek> rumpel: isnt it something like bootrec.exe /fixmbr    ?
<khem_> I installed r8192se driver from Realtek, the driver only works with unencrypted accesspoints. What is there I can do?
<tyebud1> ActionParsnip: The thing I don't like is it doubles as a live disc.  I don't want that.  I want to be able to encrypt the drive and have a login
<ActionParsnip> tyebud1: well any usb ubuntu will do that, wont it
<ceo> what mean this The authenticity of host '192.168.10.1 (192.168.10.1)' can't be established.
<ceo> RSA key fingerprint is f0:43:ea:d2:13:48:f2:9a:4c:bd:51:f3:7a:ac:46:de.
<Pici> ceo: That usually happens the first time that you ssh into a server.
<ceo> yes Pici, am have put my password is admin. but am can't login way ?
<adeee> guys anything interesting in ubuntu.? well am boared. tell me about any new software
<ceo> and if am used putty admin. that i can login ? way ssh on linux (ubuntu) can't login.
<ceo> any body can be explant that case
<Chr|s> Anyone know of a work around to have the latest TeamSpeak 3 for Ubuntu Linux work with a headset?
<CarlFK> whats the applet name of Terminal?  /usr/lib/gnome-panel/gnome-panel-add --applet=/usr/bin/gnome-terminal  "...is not a valid applet"
<Pici> ceo: After you get that message there should be something that says something similar to "do you want to continue yes/no?"
<pcpower> is there a safe way to upgrade the nvidia-current driver to a newer version (which has an important bug fixed that I require), when the repository's version is older than the actual driver available from nvidia ?
<izual> Hello, I want to automount my USB hard drive on startup. I have done so through /etc/fstab by adding a line but this does not allow write access. Any tip?
<Kruptein> nobody an Idea?
<Dinamic21> ёпта
<Dinamic21> сколько народу
<Roasted> Has anybody added Ubuntu to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious about these Kerberos servers realm questions it's asking.
<ceo> Pici, am have do yes, but password need, am put my password that not corret
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: does ubuntu load at all?
<ceo> what happen about it, can you explant it
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: no I can't get into grub at all
<Kruptein> only booting a live cd is working for the moment
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: then it sounds like a hardware  issue
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: try defaulting BIOS settings
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: should I perform any special command to fix some things?
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: already did :f
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: and test ram using livecd
<Pici> ceo: I'm sorry, I'm having trouble explaining what you're saying.
<Pici> ceo: er, understanding what you're saying.
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: how do you mean "test ram" ?   I can surf the web with the cd fine,
<ceo> oke look this
<ceo> ceo@robot:~$ ssh 192.168.10.1
<ceo> The authenticity of host '192.168.10.1 (192.168.10.1)' can't be established.
<ceo> RSA key fingerprint is f0:43:ea:d2:13:48:f2:9a:4c:bd:51:f3:7a:ac:46:de.
<ceo> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<ceo> Warning: Permanently added '192.168.10.1' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<FloodBot2> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: when the CD starts to boot press SPACE and select to test the RAM
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: okay wait a minute
<ActionParsnip> ceo: sounds good :)
<rumpe1> hmm... three floodbots are saying the same... maybe thats why they are called "floodbot"s ^^
<Pici> rumpe1: They wont do that again.
<Lcawte> How do I find out if I should be using i386 or i868 or whatever it is...
<quaisi> if you are unsure use i386
<MrUnagi> Lcawte: do you have a 64 bit processor with over 4 gigs of ram
<Lcawte> MrUnagi: I know I don't have 4GB of ram, but not sure on the processer bittage
<MrUnagi> if you dont have 4gb then you want i386
<qiyan> hi don't open eric python IDE on xubuntu please help me
<giorgio> xcdd list
<Lcawte> Also, just a question for the far future, is it possible to swap distros/ubuntu desktop -> server without loosing documents and all server like packages?
<davidcoe> I'm trying to run Amarok with gnome.  If I install from apt-get should I be having problems?
<rtdos> two questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did
<khem_> Will the Realtek 8192SE driver work with 11.04 ?
<StDrogo> Does anyone know anything about mount error exit code 21? After an alt-sysreq reboot on account of a crash none of my ntfs partitions mount
<ilea> one big question people
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help me with jack?
<aeon-ltd> ilea: ok, but next time don't ask to ask
<pcpower> is there a safe way to upgrade the nvidia-current driver to a newer version (which has an important bug fixed that I require), when the repository's version is older than the actual driver available from nvidia ?
<ilea> i want to buy a hp multifunctional printer and i want to know if linux can see it and it will automaticaly install the driver after i conect it
<rumpe1> ilea, name the printer, maybe someone here has such a printer... or ask google for experiences
<gratnam1__> can some one help intall xchat please
<ksinkar> hi guys
<miketomdool> sudo apt-get install xchat?
<pcpower> ilea: it might print without much hassle, but getting the rest to work might be painful :)
<rumpe1> gratnam1__, ask
<gratnam1__> i get a bunch of error when i do either aptitude install xchat or apt-get xchat
<gratnam1__> i am not root
<gratnam1__> maybe thats y
<gratnam1__> let me see here
<rumpe1> gratnam1__, thats why
<ilea> i ask only if linux can see it after i conect it without having to download drivers because i know that linux haves the drivers in kernel
<khrm> No he doesn't need to be root to use sudo.
<crux39uc> hi, how can I run a screen session, and pass a command to it?
<crux39uc> I've tried -D -m -X etc, in all forms
<crux39uc> I want to do:
<crux39uc> screen -SOMETHING echo test; screen -SOMETHING echo test
<crux39uc> and then screen -ls to show two screens
<crux39uc> each with "test" on them
<ksinkar> i am trying to install  ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a windows machine. I have made unpartitioned space available for the install. Now while installing i am given 4 options:1) install windows and ubuntu side by side 2) install ubuntu only 3) install ubuntu in free space 4) manual partition
<Roasted> Has anybody added Ubuntu to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm curious about these Kerberos servers realm questions it's asking.
<ksinkar> now i am interested in option 1 and 3
<beekar> ya'll just reminded me install screenie.
<Hedgehog456> is ubuntu better than windows for writing, browsing, IRC chatting and programming?
<ksinkar> if i chose option 3 will grub be automatically configured for detecting windows?
<Pudabudigada> Hedgehog456, Yes
<Macstheyjustsuck> I'm trying to run IntelliJ and I know I have Java and JDK installed because I was running it before, but then I shut down my computer and now it says I don't have JDK installed, it says to validate it, how do I do that?
<YuviPanda_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<YuviPanda_> and all I get when I select 'Install Ubuntu' is a bunch of green shapes
<YuviPanda_> same for 'Try Ubuntu without installing'
<YuviPanda_> and 'Check disc for defects'
<Roasted> Is there a remote desktop application I can get for Ubuntu so I can use it even when I'm at the login screen?
<Pudabudigada> YuviPanda_, What's your processor?
<YuviPanda_> I have an ATI Radeon HD5850, so I guess that's the issue
<YuviPanda_> Pudabudigada, Core 2 Quad
<Pudabudigada> Are those 64 bit?
<YuviPanda_> Pudabudigada, definitely. My windows is 64 bit
<Pudabudigada> Ah.
<YuviPanda_> Pudabudigada, any way I could just let Ubuntu give me the text installer?
<Kruptein> okay I can't get grub to appear on starting up :f what should I do
<vic_> hello
<jpds> YuviPanda_: Use the alternative install CD.
<vic_> i need help please
<YuviPanda_> jpds, no way to use the same CD?
<jpds> YuviPanda_: No.
<bencc> what is the path of the home folder of the postgres user?
<bencc> I can find out?
<YuviPanda_> jpds, damn. ok
<vic_> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 on my p3 pc  what do i do next? lol
<erUSUL> bencc: getent passwd username
<vic_> how do i install restricted extras?
<aeon-ltd> !restricted | vic_
<ubottu> vic_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kruptein> anybody knows how to get grub to work if it fails to load?
<erUSUL> bencc: getent passwd username | cut -f6 -d:
<beekar> krup, install grub, and then type grub, and try it out.
<vic_> hello can someone help me please?
<bencc> erUSUL: your previous command works. what cut -f6 -d does?
<Pudabudigada> vic_ Like the mp3 codecs?
<erUSUL> vic_: Aplications>Ubuntu software center
<quaisi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vic_> ok thank u quaisi    how do i get a desktop ? it just runs as terminal ?
<beekar> krup, you can edit in there and uncomment a timer maybe?
<beekar> dang vic.
<vic_> im a noob
<vic_> lol
<vic_> sorry
<beekar> well no, but that's an old one.
<quaisi> no worries vic
<beekar> does ubuntu current  not meet your specs?
<beekar> im just wanderin.
<beekar> for a desktop, install gnome, i'd say.
<quaisi> you can go to applications - accessories - terminal
<beekar> or actually like xfce?
<chalcedony> where is support for pulse audio?
<beekar> i used to use that on old laptops
<vic_> zxfce
<vic_> how do i install that
<vic_> :(
<Roasted> When I remove desktop from one Ubuntu system to another, when Ic lick around I see NOTHING change. No menus, etc. How can I fix this?
<Pudabudigada> vic_ Do you have a non-graphical install right now?
<vic_> yes that corret pudabudigada
<vic_> just installed from cd
<Pudabudigada> Did you install the server edition or something?
<vic_> yes server
<vic_> :)
<beekar> how much ram ya got ?
<vic_> 512?
<beekar> aw yer fine then.
<vic_> that enough?
<DouglasK> Question: Why does the load average on my box show as 2/2/2 when the cpu is generally sitting at less than 2% usage?
<DouglasK> (data via top)
<beekar> yeah that's good enough for xfce which is slim and quick and gnome which is a bit bigger.
<tlattimore> How do I mirror screens at high resolutions? I tried what was suggested in this article (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022854), but nothing happens when I run the command, it just returns to an empty prompt!?!
<quaisi> I'd say start with gnome vic and try out xfce if it is too slow
<beekar> these are my guesses.  it's been awhile since slow gnomes.
<beekar> yeah that's fair advice.
<Pudabudigada> vic_ Have you actually used the install? You may just want to install normal Ubuntu.
<test0r123> DouglasK, you have a 386? :P
<DouglasK> test0r123: 1.8Ghz AMD
<georgeoftown> hola, sabeis si xubuntu admite lvm?
<vic_> all i have done is install from cd so when i turn on it comes up as terminal - i want - restricted-extras and a desktop ? not sure what to type?
<georgeoftown> can ido lvm in xubuntu ?
<_Tristan> How can I make a volume automatically mount when I open a folder that links to it?
<quaisi> so vic you have the minimal install?
<vic_> yh  the very basic
<quaisi> ok well it seems like you need more from the questions you ask
<Pudabudigada> vic_ Why?
<Symmetria> can anyone recommend a piece of software for network performance testing that *ISNT* iperf
<quaisi> well you want a desktop :)
<Symmetria> since iperf seems to be broken :P
<Kruptein> okay is it normal that when I type  "sudo grub"  there appears "grub: command not found"  O_o
<beekar> vic, i do: sudo apt-cache search   to search and:  sudo apt-get install   to install
<quaisi> vic it's probably easiest if you are not too far in  to start from scratch - get the full desktop cd /download and run through the graphical installer
<vic_> i done it this way because my friend installed ubuntu on my lappy and i like it and now i want to try on my pc and work it out for myself  but i dont know anything about it lol
<beekar> yeah, or install a new xubuntu.
<darkguy> hey, is there any way to hide menu icons, like back in Edgy you had the Interface tab in appearance settings and you could set it?
<quaisi> vic on the install - there you can tick a box to get all the extras like mp3 playback and flash installed right from the go
<Kriss-|-> Anyone know about a good way to monitor the cpu, memory, and processes from one ubuntu computer to another ?
<quaisi> i tried doing a minimal ubuntu install and you definitely learn a lot
<Kriss-|-> except for vnc and ssh that is
<Kriss-|-> would be nice with a remote monitor
<fowl> Hello, I have some problems when trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a usb. it does not recognize my partitions
<vic_> yh thats the plan quaisi - i want to learn so i started from scratch
<vic_> i dont mind if i fuk it up coz i have it on my lappy
<quaisi> vic - if you type in sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment it should get a desktop installed
<fowl> and the only option is to use entire disk. I installed ubuntu before without this problem but uninstalled it now I come across this problem
<Pudabudigada> vic_ If you want to make it as hard for yourself as possible, get something like slackware.
<bastidrazor> quaisi: really? that package does not exist.. anywhere
<fowl> any suggestions?
<Logan_WP> !gnome-desktop-environment | quaisi
<Logan_WP> !info gnome-desktop-environment | quaisi
<ubottu> quaisi: gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<AAA_awright> I forced-upgraded Ubuntu, and until recently the application bar on the side auto-hid but recently it's not disappearing; also I can't figure out how to disable visual effects/compiz, this computer just can't handle it
<vic_> lol not too hard not yet anyway i just want to learn the basics then learn more from there
<bastidrazor> or i am wrong. :|
<fowl> anyone?
<vic_> ok installing gnome desktop now then i can install restricted-extras
<beekar> your usb or your hard drive partitions , fowl ?
<Pudabudigada> vic_ Try what I'm doing, start at the normal level and work out from there.
<robin0800> AAA_awright, metacity --replace removes compiz
<Pudabudigada> I.e: Normal install, then explore.
<vic_> normal level?  is gnome not the normal level then?
<Pudabudigada> vic_, That's what I mean.
<fowl>  Hello, I have some problems when trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from a usb. it does not recognize my partitions and the only option is to use entire disk. I installed ubuntu before without this problem but uninstalled it now I come across this problem
<binbrain> what's the best way to create a bootable live version, I see the tools for desktop, not server
<quaisi> fowl I don't know - I'm not ignorning you! :)
<Pudabudigada> vic_, Use the normal install.
<fowl> ohh thank you then :\
<vic_> iam installing gnome now  once thats done i will install restricted extras?  is this correct ?
<vic_> i just got the cd from a friend he gave it to me and said good luck lol
<quaisi> fowl can you run in live mode and use gparted to see if it recognizes them
<ksinkar> hey guys
<fowl> how do I do this? :S
<fowl> it recognized them before but I uninstalled it
<AAA_awright> robin0800: That's not much better now I don't have any application bar at all
<JTS000ID_> I was wondering if there's anyway I could save System Monitor (specially Resources) information to a FILE.
<fowl> and now want to install again and it doesnt recognize anything
<ksinkar> i am trying to install ubuntu into unpartitioned free space on my laptop using the option install into unpartitioned space
<quaisi> fowl when it says install or try choose try#
<ksinkar> will ubuntu automatically configure GRUB to identify windows?
<AAA_awright> And no title bar on windows, the window contents are entirely chrome-less...
<fowl> then after that?
<quaisi> then i think it's system administration choose gparted partition editor just to see if it recognizes the parttitions
<NCS_One> how can I have command history in ssh connection?
<Starminn> ksinkar: It should, yes.
<fowl> if it doesnt?
<erUSUL> !info systat | JTS000ID_
<ubottu> JTS000ID_: Package systat does not exist in maverick
<ksinkar> Starminn: i am not choosing the first option, is that OK??
<erUSUL> !info sysstat | JTS000ID_
<ubottu> JTS000ID_: sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.6.1-2 (maverick), package size 247 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<ksinkar> Starminn: the first option being install ubuntu and windows side by side
<quaisi> I'm not sure - look for advanced settings on installer
<JTS000ID_> So sysstat is what I need I get from that sentence
<bastidrazor> NCS_One: type history  ;it is an actual command or you can lookin ~/.bash_history
<fowl> I did
<quaisi> i believe you :)
<Macstheyjustsuck> I'm trying to run IntelliJ and I know I have Java and JDK installed because I was running it before, but then I shut down my computer and now it says I don't have JDK installed, it says to validate it, how do I do that?
<fowl> there was advanced and there was erase entire disk
<Starminn> ksinkar: If you chose that then it would give you the option to shrink Windows/expand Ubuntu and it would do all partitioning for you. I'm pretty sure you don't want to do that since you already have spaced planned out for it.
<quaisi> did advanced have anything useful fowl?
<fowl> nope
<fowl> it had the table and the entire disk to partition
<fowl> it is really annoying :(
<quaisi> do you have more than 1 hdd?
<ksinkar> Starminn: exactly, you have understood my problem
<Hedgehog456> is there a driver for integrated broadcom wireless cards? b43 maybe?
<NCS_One> bastidrazor: I meant history like pressing up arrow key and cicle last commands
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: there is; you have to install the firmware
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Hedgehog456> ok thanks
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ksinkar> Starminn: so should i proceed with the third option and trust that while the bootloader is installing it will detect windows and make the appropriate changes?
<Hedgehog456> will do when i install ubuntu in a sec
<Starminn> ksinkar: So if there is an option for installing to free space, I would choose that.
<bastidrazor> NCS_One: in gnome-terminal pressing the up arrow should give you that
<tsrk> How can I restrict a user on the system from making outbound network connections from all ports except 80?
<fowl> Well, the first time I installed ubuntu it recognized my windows and split it so I could get ubuntu. the i uninstalled it and it became free space and I fixed my windows from the grub loader, then i decided I wanted it back so I made my free space ntfs and then back to free space (this was between time)
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: you have to be connected to internet by other means ( cable ) while doing so
<Starminn> ksinkar: Yes. Your other option is to do it manually which will likely give you the same result as if you did it automatically to free space.
<fowl> and then... my error
<Hedgehog456> erUSUL: i have an ethernet line
<erUSUL> ok
<NCS_One> bastidrazor: I haven't
<kaim> hojo!
<NCS_One> bastidrazor: neither on xterm or gnome
<ksinkar> Starminn: thanx for your reassurance. meet you after i have installed ubuntu, bye cu
<kaim> onko tullu muikkua?
<erUSUL> tsrk: what are you trying to do? a user can not use lower ports (like 80 ) to make connections
<LjL> !fi | kaim
<ubottu> kaim: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<fowl> quaisi what do you think?
<Maynel> hi I just burned ubuntu on dvd now I want to delete windows and format the hard disk and remove partitions then create new partition, can I do this with ubuntu live cd or..?
<vic_> thank you for all your help they are both installed now im going to have a play and see what i can do  no doubt i will b bk soon for more help  :)
<tsrk> erUSUL: I want to stop a user from connecting to remote machines on all ports such as 80. For example, I want to stop them from connecting SSL websites.
<tsrk> erUSUL: on all ports except 80*
<CarlFK> is /ect/modules the right place to add modules?  I was expecting to add a new file for each, like in /etc/modprobe.d/
<quaisi> ok fowl I have some suggestions
<quaisi> first back everything up
<fowl> ok
<erUSUL> tsrk: so is except connections *to* port 80 not *from* port 80?
<quaisi> using gparted then create a partition manually whilst booting from live environment (usb/cd) - it's not that hard and there's plenty of tutorials on google
<quaisi> perhaps format to ext3 or ext4
<erUSUL> tsrk: and it has to be only one user?
<fowl> but would this cut into
<fowl> other partitions?
<quaisi> yes which is why good to back up
<usuario> aaa
<quaisi> have 1 partittion split into 2
<usuario> kien sois
<quaisi> or do you wubi?
<tsrk> erUSUL: restricing everyone except root would be OK, but 1 user only would be best
<usuario> what
<quaisi> sorry do you know wubi?
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: Yes
<usuario> what
<usuario> melòn
<usuario> aaa
<usuario> dgs
<usuario> qh
<usuario> s
<usuario> h
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> rd
<erUSUL> !es | usuario
<fowl> nope
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fowl> whats wubi
<Maynel> so I should choose try ubuntu or..?
<bobslaede> Hey. How can i stop someone from trying to connect to my server via ssh. Theyre trying pretty hard to bruteforce their way in with a number of usernames and passwords?
<Starminn> quaisi: WUBI is generally not advised because it runs slower than an actual install, and is dependent on Windows. So when you boot into Ubuntu, you're also loading pieces of Windows.
<Maynel> please explain how can I format hdd with ubuntu live dcd
<Maynel> dvd*
<bastidrazor> bobslaede: fail2ban is a great way
<schnuffle> bobslaede: sshguard or fail2ban can do te job
<bobslaede> thanks guys
<quaisi> yes starminn correct but it can help ease into an ubuntu life
<quaisi> at the start I said wasn't sure and I just wanted to provide some suggestions
<erUSUL> bobslaede: first change ssh default port that will cut the attemps. then use some ratelimit like fail2ban as bastidrazor said ( there are iptables modules for that too )
<Starminn> Maynel: Boot into your LiveCD and use the trial setting. Go to System->Administration->GParted. Use it
<bobslaede> erUSUL: theyre trying from all kinds of ports as well
<Starminn> quaisi: Sort of, yes, but it creates headaches when you try to actually install Ubuntu.
<bobslaede> erUSUL: i think ill try fail2ban
<schnuffle> bobslaede: that's normal
<vak> I have a folder containing tones of sparse data files. Is there a way to get this files be transparently zipped before they get written into this directory and unzipped when they are read from disk? (This option is available in Windows)
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: Setting up your partition is part of the INSTALLATION process
<erUSUL> bobslaede: i am talking about chagin the port your sshd listens on
<bobslaede> alright
<Starminn> quiasi: If you want to use WUBI you can, that's fine, but I and most other people here will advise against it, especially since you've already partitioned out your HDD for Ubuntu anyway.
<erUSUL> bobslaede: script kiddies try por 22
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: So pick "install"
<bobslaede> erUSUL: any suggestions, or just any other port than 22
<AAA_awright> I'm using the development Ubuntu, the side application bar isn't dissappearing anymore, anyone know what's going on?
<bastidrazor> bobslaede: i use 2222 ..its easy to remember
<quaisi> this is regarding fowl's query right starminn?
<bobslaede> bastidrazor: alright, ill do that as well as fail2ban
<fowl> Starminn do you have a suggestion about my problem?
<schnuffle> bobslaede: changing the port won't make it more secure but keeps your logs clenaer
<erUSUL> bobslaede: whatever you like
<bastidrazor> bobslaede: i agree, both methods are a sure way to slow if not stop attacks.
<Starminn> fowl: See my last few messages to quaisi: (Yeah, I should have sent them to fowl too, sorry about that)
<oCean> AAA_awright: development ubuntu? 11.04?
<bobslaede> erUSUL, schnuffle, bastidrazor: good suggestions
<Maynel> ok thanks
<bastidrazor> bobslaede: good luck.
<AAA_awright> oCean: I would presume so but I can't get to the About Ubuntu dialog
<bobslaede> thanks :)
<oCean> AAA_awright:  11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<AAA_awright> pfft
<vak> So, in Ubuntu it is not possible? Albeit it is possible in Windows for a long time?..
<oCean> AAA_awright: ?
<Maynel> wait wait
<AAA_awright> oCean: The website only lists this channel
<schnuffle> bobslaede: but take care to not lock you out yourself
<Maynel> one guy says i should format HDD from ubuntu live dvd with trial other with instalation ?
<Maynel> so what is noe please..
<Starminn> !natty | AAA_awright
<ubottu> AAA_awright: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<oCean> AAA_awright: that is why I point it out to you.
<fowl> yes i have read the messages i wanted to install with a live cd but my partitions will not show
<oCean> Starminn: that's a little redundant
<ircofunni> hi
<Starminn> AAA_awright: Here's a full list of channels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AAA_awright> !lobotomy
<oCean> AAA_awright: don't mess with the bot please
<ircofunni> I need a help with network manager in ubuntu
<Starminn> oCean: Yes, I know, but Iw as hoping it would have the link I just now gave him in there somewhere.
<erUSUL> bobslaede: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187
<AAA_awright> oCean: Bots aren't supposed to be speaking unless spoken to.
<Maynel> guys pls
<Maynel> how to format hdd from ubuntu live cd
<ircofunni> recently I upgraded the ubuntu to version to 10.10, but after that the network manager is disappeared. now I need to execute the dhclient from command line to connect to the network
<Maynel> with try ubuntu or install and how pls explain
<oCean> AAA_awright: it does not. Leave it be, move on
<ircofunni> usually ubuntu will connect to the network automatically when I plugins the network cable
<ircofunni> any way to resolve it
<ircofunni> ?
<schnuffle> Maynel: is all your data save and you want just to instll ubuntu on a clean machine?
<quaisi> maynel go to system-administration gparted
<Maynel> i want this
<Maynel> format and delete everything
<quaisi> but yes please back up first
<Maynel> make one new partition delete old 2
<Maynel> then install ubuntu on that partition
<Maynel> how can i do this pls
<Maynel> im right now on win xp
<Maynel> i have live ubuntu
<quaisi> maynel you can do it in the installation process
<Starminn> Maynel: So you want to delete everything on the HDD, including XP?
<Maynel> ye syes
<schnuffle> Maynel: boot the live CD and install
<Maynel> delete partitions and make one new partition and install ubuntu on it
<Maynel> ok then after install.?
<Starminn> Maynel: So boot to the LiveCD, choose "Install" and say whatever option is something like, "Wipe the whole drive and start fresh."
<schnuffle> Maynel: coose manual partition and adjust as you want
<erUSUL> Maynel: just create a new partiton table -> add a single partition -> format -> done
<anddoz> co się dzieje
<fowl> yes starminn my problem is the live cd doesnt show my partitions
<jrib> !pl | anddoz
<ubottu> anddoz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Maynel> ok thanks alot
<Hedgehog456> how do i list the network adaptors in my system again erUSUL?
<Maynel> so after  i click install i have all these options nice
<Starminn> fowl: And you're in Manual Installation?
<anddoz> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: iwconfig
<deveras> hello all
<Starminn> Maynel: Yes, it walks you through a few steps, then you can choose to install alongside of XP, over top of everything, or specify everything yourself, manually.
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: one way is «lspci | grep -i net
<Maynel> ok thanks
<irving> alguien latino
<irving> ??
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: another is « lshw -C Network »
<fowl> how do I know?
<Hedgehog456> thanks erUSUL and ThinkT510
<fowl> I clicked advanced
<fowl> not automati
<fowl> c
<FloodBot1> fowl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> !es | irving
<ubottu> irving: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Hedgehog456> ok thanks
<fowl> so do you have any suggestions starminn?
<deveras> having issues with the ATI/Driver that Ubuntu recommended to install. How do i roll back or upgrade the driver?
<brisker> hi, does anyone know of an online manual for commands associated with the gnome gui's?
<Starminn> fowl: I'm looking. Give this a try. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589141
<Hedgehog456> what does unmounting the partitions on a disk do in ubiquity?
<bastidrazor> brisker: the GUI? point and click?
<fowl> thank you for helping me so far starminn :) much appreciated
<brisker> bastidrazor:  I mean the apps that come with Ubuntu.  To start em from commnd line.
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: partitions have to be unmounted if you wish to edit them (grow, shrink, delete)
<Hedgehog456> so will it affect the data on them ThinkT510?
<fowl> Thats not my problem starminn, it just shows the whole thing
<JTS000ID_> Just installed sysstat. Can I use this package to record CPU, Memory and other relevant information for the specified processes instead of whole computer.
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: when you unmount a partition you can't access it's data
<Hedgehog456> will ubuntu remount it?
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: yes
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: as long as the filesystem type is supported
<Starminn> fowl: So the installer is still not seeing the partitions?
<Hedgehog456> so if i wanted to just format my windows partition and write to it? should i keep my recovery partition, or discard it, because it won't know what to write to?
<fowl> correct, it did the first time i installed ubuntu but it doesnt anymore, could it b because it is x64 ubuntu 10.10?
<erUSUL> JTS000ID_: pidstat?
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: if you format your windows partition it will lose all its data
<erUSUL> JTS000ID_: http://timelordz.com/wiki/System_Reporting_-_sar_%26_kSar
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: if you want the recovery partition you can keep it, entirely your choice
<Hedgehog456> ThinkT510: I know
<Hedgehog456> ThinkT510: Will it still work?
<bastidrazor> brisker: i don't know of one.. you could right click Applications > Edit Menus > then look at the properties of the items listed. that will show you the command it calls to run the program.  you can also cheat a little and use gnome-open filename.extension   ;that will open the appropriate application
<Starminn> fowl: Well, a lot of people seem to suggest that the Alternate CD detects partitions better, so that is an option.
<JTS000ID_> erUSUL: Yeah pidstat is what I was looking for..sweet..
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: will what work? formattng the partition? yes. writing to it? depends what you format it as, but again should be yes
<fowl> alternate cd? what does that mean>? sorry for being a pester :\
<NCS_One> on my laptop I have the Caps Lock key to behave like ESC, when I connect a usb keyboard to the laptop the Caps Lock acts normal. How can I make it behave like ESC?
<Starminn> fowl: Nope, it's alright.  Not a pester. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<bstarek> hello guys, is that ok if i only use two partitions for ubuntu? one for / and the other swap??
<maco> bstarek: that's normal
<ThinkT510> bstarek: yes
<Starminn> bstarek: Yep, perfectly. that's what I'm using.
<Hedgehog456> ThinkT510: is it recommended to keep the windows reinstall partition?
<fowl> It is not a problem with the cd starminn it must be something else because the first time it did for sure detect it, should i format my 2nd partition ntfs? fat32? free space?
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: that entirely depends on whether you want to keep it, in my experience its always been a waste of space because i have windows install disks if i want to install windows
<bstarek> maco,ThinkT510,Starminn: alright guys thanks!!
<mkquist> Hedgehog456: is that partition used to make recovery cd/dvds? or is it actually used to recover the machines windows install?
<Starminn> fowl: Well the problem is that it's not seeing *anything*, correct? So theoretically, regardless of what you format it to, it won't see it.
<bstarek> maco,ThinkT510,Starminn: should i stick with Gparted for the partitions?
<JoshuaL> What is the name of the item i have to add to my panel to show my name and change my away status etc.
<mbeierl> ok, I give up!  Why did my window controls (close/maximize/etc) suddenly move to the right side of the windows?!?  I like them on the left!
<maco> bstarek: why bother? the installer has a partitioner built in
<Starminn> bstarek: Or you can do it during the install I believe.
<JoshuaL> i removed it by accident
<fowl> no I am seeing the WHOLE disk, not the partitions
<trism> JoshuaL: indicator applet session
<Hedgehog456> mkquist: it formats the drive and reinstalls windows xp.
<Starminn> mbeierl: System->Preferences->Appearance->Choose one that suits your fancy.
<bstarek> maco,ThinkT510,Starminn: sounds good....Ext3 is preferred for / right?
<maco> bstarek: ext4 is default for a few releases now
<JoshuaL> trism, that only shows the close button :o
<Starminn> bstarek: ext4 is the default. Either will work, though
<maco> bstarek: ext4 is a bit better for not wearing out SSDs
<bstarek> maco,ThinkT510,Starminn: sounds good guys.....thank u all
<mkquist> Hedgehog456: then you might need it, unless you have a windows install disc - that is if you have to reinstall windows
<trism> JoshuaL: make sure you have indicator-me installed
<mbeierl> Starminn: all of them there have the controls on the right now.  This morning things were on the left then I did an apt-update and my appearances changed to the right?
<Hedgehog456> mkquist: i already have a windows pc if i want to run windows programsl.
<Hedgehog456> *programs
<Starminn> fowl: And if you type in "fdisk -l" in a Terminal it sees the partitions?
<bstarek> maco,ThinkT510,Starminn: what do u guys think about moving to the dev-ubuntu distribution?
<ThinkT510> bstarek: dev-ubuntu?
<mkquist> Hedgehog456: so no dual boot then?
<maco> Starminn: if the graphical system stops working, can you function completely from the command line?  If so, then hey, we welcome the feedback!
<Hedgehog456> mkquist: not really...
<maco> Starminn: er, not you
<maco> bstarek: you ^
<Starminn> maco: :)
<bstarek> ThinkT510: the development distribution not the stable
<maco> bstarek: if you can't handle a broken system, then stick to stable
<bstarek> maco: ok i see
<fowl> what do youthink starminn?
<ThinkT510> bstarek: if you want to try it out, it's up to you, but if you want something stable stick with current
<mbeierl> Starminn: fyi: http://pastebin.com/62D4F1z8 for my appearances preferences.  no choice there...
<bstarek> ThinkT510: ill prob stick to the stable
<JoshuaL> trism, that did it! ty
<Starminn> mbeierl: That is illegible.
<Starminn> mbeierl: Are you using Emerald?
<pcpower> is there a safe way to upgrade the nvidia-current driver to a newer version (which has an important bug fixed that I require), when the repository's version is older than the actual driver available from nvidia ?
<faliva> hi
<bstarek> maco,ThinkT510,Starminn: do you guys know if the latest version of vmware is compatible with the latest kernel?
<mbeierl> Starminn: sorry - here: http://imagebin.org/140787
<erUSUL> !ppa | pcpower
<ubottu> pcpower: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mbeierl> Starminn: compiz.
<maco> bstarek: erm, ubuntu's latest kernel on stable?
<ThinkT510> bstarek: sorry, don't know, but i'm more of a virtualbox guy
<maco> bstarek: im running vmware 7 on 10.10
<bstarek> maco: yp on stable
<faliva> i have an external usb drive. it is mounted automatically, however it is not in the fstab file. how can i make it readable/writeable for everyone?
<faliva> (Ubuntu 10.10)
<maco> bstarek: i havent tried last week's update yet
<maco> bstarek: update of vmware, i mean
<bstarek> maco: did you have to proceed to some patches?
<maco> bstarek: no
<erUSUL> faliva: what filesystem?
<bstarek> maco: alrightt then it should b ok
<faliva> ntfs
<bstarek> maco: you are running vmware 7.0 or 7.1?
<pcpower> ubottu: already looked, there isn't one that works on amd64
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<faliva> lol
<pcpower> erUSUL: already looked, there isn't one that works on amd64
<pcpower> wrong person
<hihihi100> I use k9copy to rip dvds, but I never installed KDE nor do I know if my ubuntu 10.10 has installed it, or if it comes by default. THe thing is I get segmentation faults from time to time, and I dont know if its related to KDE, should I download http://kdesvn-build.kde.org/releases/kdesrc-build-1.13.php ?
<erUSUL> pcpower: :/
<faliva> erUSUL: it's ntfs, if you didn't read that. forgot to hilight you
<maco> bstarek: 7.1.3
<Starminn> mbeierl: I just did it. Try typing in "metacity --replace"
<erUSUL> faliva: shouild be aviable for all users by default ....
<ThinkT510> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.5-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1314 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<bstarek> maco: great thats the last update
<erUSUL> faliva: install ntfs-config and run « gksudo ntfs-config »
<mbeierl> Starminn: ok.  icons are still on the right.  now what?
<bstarek> maco: good deal man keep it up with the help u guys r doing a great job
<bastidrazor> (wo)man
<faliva> thanks erUSUL
<Starminn> mbeierl: Go to CompizConfig and make sure that "Window Decorator" is on the default (just click on the default button thingy)
<pcpower> erUSUL: the current version in the repository is 260.19.06, and using that version, if I run a 3D application for more than 10-20 minutes, the driver causes X to segfault. But 260.19.12 and up fixes this, however when I try to install the latest driver from nvidia, ubuntu stops me and only wants me to use their outdated package. Ideas?
<faliva> erUSUL: i don't have hal
<faliva> it complains that i don't have hal
<faliva> shall i just install hal?
<maco> bastidrazor: :)
<bstarek> ThinkT510,Starminn: apreciate the help guys. thank u
<ThinkT510> bstarek: np
<mbeierl> Starminn: it's on.  Turned it off, waited, back on... Still on the right.  I'm stumped.
<Starminn> mbeierl: This is the steps I took just a moment ago to get it to work. I went o CompizConfig->Window Decorator-> and reset the "Command" field to the default, I typed in "metacity --replace" in a Terminal, then went to System->Preferences->Appearance and chose the default "Ambience."
<Starminn> mbeierl: Try those, and let us know how it goes.
<earthmeLon> I just added Pidgin PPA to my repos so that I'm not stuck with a really old version of Pidgin.  Any other common software that I could be running a year old version of as well?
<Hedgehog456> is ubuntu better than windows for irc chatting, writing, web browsing, occasional programming?
<mbeierl> Starmin: thank you!  The combo of switching from compiz to metacity followed by kicking the appearance preferences did the trick.
<faliva> erUSUL: yes, installing hal did it. now it works. thank you
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: you can do all that, it depends on what you're comfortable with
<erUSUL> faliva: no problem
<slipknot> hi does exist any option to enable the input password of the login visible
<raphael> hi!
<raphael> Is it a problem if i haven' t creat swap partition ??
<Hedgehog456> ThinkT510: it looks better
<Starminn> mbeierl: For your reference, whenever you use Compiz, it replaces Metacity which is the default window title bar handler. So, if it happens again, just make sure compiz knows to leave the windows to Metacity and butt out of its business! ;)
<bastidrazor> raphael: not at all.. you could create a swap file if you needed swap
<bstarek> hedgehog456: you can save time if u get used to Ubuntu
<erUSUL> raphael: you can create a swapfile; or if you have the space create the wap partition now
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: i hope you enjoy using ubuntu, i certainly prefer linux over windows
<Hedgehog456> bstarek: ok, installing now
<Starminn> mbeierl: Glad it worked for you, though. Hooray! :) Have fun with the buttons where you like 'em.
<Hedgehog456> ThinkT510: thanks
<raphael> f I don't create , I will have some problem ? (sorry for my bad english )
<mbeierl> Starminn: the odd thing is that it just happened without warning today.  Been using ubuntu and compiz since the beryl days and never had this happen.  But thanks for the tip!
<bstarek> hedgehog456: keep both windows and ubuntu for a start
<bastidrazor> raphael: you won't be able to hibernate, other than that there should be no issues.
<Hedgehog456> bstarek: i have no disk space. windows hogs it all. and i never want to willingly see a windows desktop again.
<ThinkT510> raphael: swap partitions are optional
<raphael> Thank's a lot ^^
<Starminn> mbeierl: Yes, I'm not sure why it happened either, and when I initially tried using themes where the buttons were on the left it wouldn't work for me either so you're not alone. It's odd, but it works now and that's all that matters.
<bastidrazor> !swap | raphael ::feel free to read up:
<ubottu> raphael ::feel free to read up:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bstarek> hedgehog456: I suggest u keep a partition for windows because trust me if u have a problem with ubuntu u can be stuck with no internet conneection
<Hedgehog456> bstarek: is 8 GB alright?
<raphael> Ah , ok ubottu , merci :)
<bstarek> hedgehog456: 8gb for what?
<Hedgehog456> Ubuntu
<bstarek> hedgehog456: yes u could
<Hedgehog456> bstarek: will it cause any issues and would i be able to use the whole disk later?
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: yes, you can resize the partition later
<bstarek> hedgehog456: yes make sure that u can always access windows
<Hedgehog456> 7.5GB?
<bstarek> hedgehog456: do u know how to create partitions?
<Hedgehog456> bstarek, no
<slipknot> hi does exist any option to enable the input password of the login visible
<Hedgehog456> i'd rather just go with ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !ubiquity
<bstarek> hedgehog456: I suggest that u google ubuntu partitions just to familiarize yourself with it before i start explaing
<ThinkT510> !install | Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bstarek> hedgehog456: u do whatever u want bro, i just dont wan u to be stuck if u got a problem with ubuntu
<Pici> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bstarek> hedgehog456: if u r sure u only wanna use Ubuntu, then just use the whole disk space
<Hedgehog456> +
<bstarek> hedgehog456: u got an ISO ubuntu bootable cd?
<Hedgehog456> yes bstarek
<pw-toxic> Hi
<punkmexic> how can avoid black sides on my widescreen? in backtrack 3 i dont have that problem but in ubuntu 10.10 i have it when i set 1024 or 800 resolution
<Hedgehog456> bstarek:why?
<pw-toxic> why is ubuntu desktop recommended for 32bit and not 64bit?
<bstarek> hedgehog456: then boot on the cd.....follow the steps to install.....use full disk if wanna get rid of windows
<Hedgehog456> bstarek: i'm on the live cd now. :)
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic: Mostly problems with flash.
<pw-toxic> Jordan_U, does flash not work or what is the problem?
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic: It's less stable on 64 bit.
<pw-toxic> Jordan_U, ah yeah I remember this... any other reasons besides of that?
<Starminn> My GRUB is showing my last about 5 kernels and it's becoming quite annoying having like 12 Ubuntus on my bootloader. Where can I go to trim that down?
<bastidrazor> Starminn: uninstall the older kernels
<bstarek> hedgehog456: u have to proceed to full installation
<ThinkT510> Starminn: you can delete them safely from the grub.conf list
<Starminn> bastidrazor: How?
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Where is that located?
<klcs> I am connected to the internet though an ethernet cable and to a network though a USB. If I do not immediately start using the internet at startup I get blocked form it until reboot even though everything appears the same in my ipconfig. Any ideas as to what might be happening?
<bastidrazor> Starminn: in synaptic search for linux-image
<bstarek> hedgehog456: on the desktop u have an install icon
<bastidrazor> ThinkT510: that is not the correct way to remove them.
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic: None that I can think of at the moment. Open source applications have had supporting 64 bit (and non-x86 architectures) as a priority for a long time, it's mostly proprietary stuffs that cause problems.
<Hedgehog456> i'm on install now
<OttifantSir> Why does the system monitor show jfsCommit, jfsSync and jfsIO when I don't have and don't use JFS? I use ext3 with NFS on server 8.04LTS and ext4 and NFS on laptop 10.10 via n-network.
<ThinkT510> Starminn: it's likely better to do it the way bastidrazor is saying
<Starminn> ThinkT510: I was beginning to get that feeling. ;)
<rtdos> two questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did
<Starminn> bastidrazor: What is the current kernel? The one that we got yesterday?
<bstarek> hedgehog456: lauch it
<pw-toxic> so i install 64bit then
<Jordan_U> Starminn: Remove the old packages via Software Center / apt.
<Hedgehog456> here goes windows :D
<Hedgehog456> :|
<bastidrazor> Starminn: you can uname -r to find the current you're using
<Starminn> bastidrazor: Novel idea!
<jackandreas> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Jibadeeha> is there a way to get ubuntu to use different ufw firewall rules depending on which wifi router i connect to, e.g would like it so samba is allowed through the firewall when i connect to my home wifi router, but denied if i connect to a public wifi router
<OttifantSir> Why does the system monitor show jfsCommit, jfsSync and jfsIO when I don't have and don't use JFS? I use ext3 with NFS on server 8.04LTS and ext4 and NFS on laptop 10.10 via n-network.
<bstarek> hedgehog456: man just follow what i told u earlier :). I have to go right now sorry man i gotta go to work, ask somebody else for help if u need but the installtion is pretty straight forward
<Hedgehog456> bye bstarek
<Hedgehog456> thanks for helping me
<bstarek> hedgehog456: no prob man, good luck
<Hedgehog456> windows is dead
<slipknot> lets kill windows !!!
<erkan^> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<brisker> so, does anyone know of a resource for looking up commands for std gui's?
<sorin_> 3d cub?
<dborba> hey - anyone know how to install 10.10 without installing grub?
<Starminn> sorin_: You want the 3D Cube?
<Jordan_U> dborba: Why?
<sorin_> yes
<alexanderbandukw> dborba in window?
<Starminn> sorin_ Ubuntu Software Center->Search for "CompizConfig"->Install the Advanced one
<sorin_> how made 3d cub?-starmin
<OttifantSir> Why does the system monitor show jfsCommit, jfsSync and jfsIO when I don't have and don't use JFS? I use ext3 with NFS on server 8.04LTS and ext4 and NFS on laptop 10.10 via n-network.
<sorin_> k
<Starminn> sorin_: Then once it's installed go to System->Preferences->CompizConfig Settings Manager and check "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube"
<sorin_> i try now
<dborba> alexanderbandukw, what do u mean in window?
<sorin_> k
<sorin_> in romanian pls
<dborba> Jordan_U, because it don't want it to screw with my MBR
<sorin_> anybody speak romanian?
<SolitonWave> nyet
<Starminn> !romanian | sorin_
<ubottu> sorin_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: maybe the jfs module loads anyway ( or is built in ) ?
<kb8wmc> looking for current HOWTO for installing Linksys WMP54G wireless card in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, have searched and can find nothing current...
<sorin_> multam ubottu
<erUSUL> !balcklist | OttifantSir
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: But how does it load when I have nothing of JFS installed?
<ThinkT510> dborba: there is an option in the installer to install grub to the root partition (instead of mbr), but you need to edit your current bootloader to boot ubuntu
<erUSUL> !blacklist | OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SolitonWave> Anyone feel like helping a beginner?
<Maynel> is it better to make 1 partition or 2?
<erUSUL> !ask | SolitonWave
<ubottu> SolitonWave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Starminn> SolitonWave: Ask your question, all on one line, and people will help if they are able.
<Maynel> is there any difference?
<SolitonWave> I'm getting this error
<SolitonWave> "You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/bin""
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: Difference would be "1"
<erUSUL> SolitonWave: what are you doing?
<Maynel> [TK]D-Fender: ? '1' what is that?
<dborba> ThinkT510, I kind of already have something there which is called by my mbr - I want it to simply install the system & i'll take care of booting it like the option available in previous versions
<SolitonWave> Trying to install a program
<Maynel> i don't understood i am sry
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: 2 - 1 = 1
<Maynel> umm
<SolitonWave> It is in a .tgz file
<Maynel> is there any difference in performance
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: The module name is the same as the name in system monitor?
<Maynel> of the hdd
<ThinkT510> Maynel: i find it good practice to have a seperate partition for files (to share with all os's)
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: is jfs
<Maynel> but is there any difference in performance between 1 and 2 partitions on the same hdd?
<jwfoxjr> SolitonWave: is it something that is not available from the Ubuntu repositories
<bullgard> '~$ ps aux | grep ntpd; ntp       5807  0.0  0.0   4472  1008 ?        Ss   09:56   0:02 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g -u 110:120' but the System Monitor shows the process as "ntpd" and not as "ntp". Why is that so?
<ThinkT510> dborba: it should be that last screen that lets you set where you put the bootloader
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: So just "jfs" like that? No capital letters, no numbers, no commands?
<ThinkT510> dborba: it should be a dropdown box
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: yes just like that
<SolitonWave> The repository gives me this error "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.:
<mgolisch> bullgard: yeah because the process is named ntpd, the first column is the username it runs as
<Jordan_U> dborba: It's a setting only available in the manual partitioning menu.
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko
<ulrichard_> Can I nest ifeq in a makefile? I don't understand the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574216/
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<dborba> ThinkT510, i know where it is - that's not what i want to do though - as i mentioned doing that will screw up my system & i'll have to fix it by hand (tedious)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: its a daemon
<Gorilla_No_Baka> quick question
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: OK. Thanks. I'll add it to the blacklist and reboot after the update.
<dborba> ThinkT510, I'd like to just not install grub at all
<dborba> Jordan_U, ^^
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i tried to compile mocp and it is not working on the last 10.10
<Maynel> is there build in c in ubuntu os?
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: you can remove the module now; « sudo modprobe -r jfs »
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: The reason isn't performance, it is for separation of data.
<erUSUL> Maynel: c compiler?
<Maynel> [TK]D-Fender I heard there is difference in performance..
<jwfoxjr> SolitonWave: you can always import the GPG key for the repository in question and the install
<ThinkT510> dborba: installing grub to your / partition will not affect your mbr
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: if you want to compile C code, install build-essential and you can
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: And where do you hear this?
<bullgard> mgolisch: Are you sure that you really meant "username"?
<Maynel> erUSUL> yes that too ubuntu have build in c and other compilers?
<erUSUL> ulrichard_: ask in ##c or in #workingset
<Maynel> ok
<Jordan_U> dborba: There isn't an option outside the one in the manual partitioning menu.
<[TK]D-Fender> Maynel: Ubuntu has the same things as any other distro has.
<erUSUL> Maynel: it has more programming tools that most other OS's
<dborba> ThinkT510, i suppose i could install it to the ubuntu partition - even though I'd never use it. I thought you meant to install it to the root of the physical disk (the 1MB left for a bootloader on the beginning of the disk)
<mgolisch> bullgard: yeah the first column in ps aux output is the username of the user that executes the process
<Maynel> whats best c0ompielr to install on ubuntu?
<llutz> bullgard: ps aux|head -1     tells you what the columns are
<Maynel> for c c++ java
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: Thanks again. But that modprobe isn't persistent is it?
<Maynel> suggestions pls
<bullgard> ActionParsnip: I do not understand. Can you elaborate what you referred to exactly.
<ActionParsnip> Maynel: there is no single best solution for any situation
<dborba> ThinkT510, silly that you no longer are able to simply NOT install it
<Maynel> ook
<erUSUL> Maynel: gcc for c and c++ for java you have sun's java and openjdk
<Maynel> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> dborba: no it will install wherever you put the ubuntu partition
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: no; but that way you do not have to reboot right away
<Maynel> does ubuntu have some api and where to read about it?
<Maynel> api for i's os
<ActionParsnip> bullgard: ntp is Network Time Protocol, the daemon is a process managing that protocol. Similarly proftpd is a daemon too :)
<SolitonWave> jwandbor1: Is there an easy to import a GPG key?
<SolitonWave> I have Ubuntu Software Center open
<soreau> How can you disable a usb device from being auto-mounted when it's plugged in?
<erUSUL> Maynel: linux is a unix clone and posix compliant
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | SolitonWave
<ubottu> SolitonWave: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: Well, got to do a reboot soon to get the new kernel online anyways.
<erUSUL> fair enough
<Starminn> I've installed the pae kernel and it registers as a pae kernel, however it still does not recognize my "excess" RAM. Suggestions?
<erUSUL> Starminn: see dmesg
<bullgard> mgolisch, llutz, ActionParsnip Thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; free -m      Thanks
<SolitonWave> :(
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/9P3sfAcn
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: I have a total of 4 1/2GB of RAM, so that's what should be showing.
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: Final question: Do I need the quotation signs in the blacklist, like "blacklist module_name", or just blacklist module_name?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: helps if you run it as on e command as I gave it but it's ok. How much RAM is in the system?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: 4.5GB.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: do youo use onboard video?
<mgolisch> lol?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Not quite sure what that means.
<mgolisch> onboard video chips usualy do not have their own video memory and steal from the system memory
<mgolisch> so that may be why there is memory missing
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: is your video chip on your motherboard or is it a seperate card?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: My video chip is a separate card. I believe this is it http://pastebin.com/DNqrBx6Z (at the very bottom)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: It connects to the MB.
<SolitonWave> I am doing something wrong, anything I try to install is requiring unauthenticated sources
<alienferxx> hello ubuntu is compatible with windows 7 wudi
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: ok PCI express has something to do with ram appearing used, there is a bios setting to make it appear free to the OS again
<javahorn> Hi
<chronos> I'm trying to install libapache2-mod-wsgi on ubuntu server but ubuntu try to install python 3 while we are using python 2.6 yet.... exist a way to force python dependecy to be 2.6.x?
<jwfoxjr> SolitonWave: do a sudo apt-get update and then try installing your software
<OttifantSir> alienferxx: If you are asking if it is, then the answer is YES.
<javahorn> i face screen brightness issue when i take away power cord, ie it goes dim and Fn+Brightness does not work !
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Well I never use more than 1.5GB anyway so is it just not worth the trouble? I mean, I'd like for it to see it, but if it's mroe trouble than it's worth then I'll pass.
<OttifantSir> javahorn: Have you tried checking the power management settings?
<javahorn> OttifantSir:  yes tired of that
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: if you look in bios there will be a setting there, you should be ok though
<ChogyDan> chronos: what version of ubuntu?
<chronos> maverick
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Alright, what would the name of this setting be, roughly? Just so I know what I'm looking for when I decide to do it.
<alienferxx> Wudi is compatible with windows 7
<alienferxx> Escuchar
<SolitonWave> jwandbor1: At least that worked with no error
<Starminn> !es | alienferxx
<ubottu> alienferxx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: not sure, i just remeber it being something bios shaped
<chronos> ChogyDan: doesn't exist some conf that force to ignore python >= 2.7?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: :) Haha, fair enough.
<javahorn> OttifantSir: quiet splash i changed , it improved only when power is on
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Thanks. You've gotten me futher than anybody else.
<ChogyDan> chronos: I'm on maverick, and mine doesn't have that, it is python >= 2.6
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/ram-disappearing/44736.html
<chronos> ouch
<ChogyDan> chronos: I imagine that you could use pinning to force what you want, but... I think it is worth trying to figure out why your install is the way it is
<OttifantSir> javahorn: I'm sorry, I'm counting myself as a learner yet. I don't know what could be causing your problems. Just seemed like an obvious question to ask.
<chronos> I have no idea...I'm using a default install of last ubuntu server 10.10
<SolitonWave> jwandbor1: I finally installed the program I'm interested in and got no error after doing the apt-get update thing. Thanks for the help. I wouldn't mind knowing what was making the error.
<h_e_l_p> hello
<chemaher76> join#ubuntu-es
<slackr007> hey, I'm having issues with Chrome & Chromium.  Anyone know why I can't open instances of either on both of my monitors?
<soreau> Guys how can I stop ubuntu from auto loading devices? I'm trying to connect a phone to xs++ but it keeps auto mounting whenever it's plugged instead
<h_e_l_p> how can I enable that ctrl alt backspace thing to restart x?
<Starminn> h_e_l_p: System->Preferences->Keyboard-> Select "Options..." -> Activate the one about Restarting X Server
<ChogyDan> chronos: what does apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-wsgi say?
<h_e_l_p> tks Starminn
<Starminn> h_e_l_p: Sure thing.
<oanf> how do I boot into runlevel 1 on virtualbox?
<oanf> i need to reset password
<nit-wit> oanf, #vbox try herei f you get no response.
<nit-wit> oanf, can you hold down the shift and get the grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> oanf:  at the grub menu, recovery mode, or use the 'text' option.
<Dr_Willis> bye all...
<chronos> hm, ChogyDan here is ubuntu version, what happen whe I try to install mod-wsgi and apt-cache policy: http://dpaste.de/OWgW/
<chronos> ChogyDan: here is my sources.list http://dpaste.de/oi13/
<chronos> I'm a Gentoo guy, have no idea of details in ubutu stuff
<ActionParsnip> oanf: add the boot option:   text
<oanf> ActionParsnip: nit-wit: I can't get the menu
<oanf> it just boots into ubuntu  :\
<Jordan_U> h_e_l_p: You can also always use alt+sysrq+k to kill the current tty.
<ActionParsnip> oanf: no need just run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     add the option in the quotes, save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<oanf> ActionParsnip: how am I supposed to sudo without the password?
<chronos> ChogyDan: when I do a apt-cache showpkg it says that py 2.6 is in deps
<nit-wit> oanf, did you hit the shift imm on hitting start and hold it down?
<oanf> nit-wit: I had to hold it for a while, but yes that worked
<ActionParsnip> oanf: your user should have a password, you can set one by booting to root recovery mode and running: passwd foo      (hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then set root)
<oanf> I'm in grub recovery now :)
<oanf> I was confused because it asked for esc
<oanf> in the guides I read
<nit-wit> oanf, are you at the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> oanf: next time you install the OS, do yourself a favour and set a password
<ChogyDan> chronos: oh!, I think it is the libpython3.1 dependency
<oanf> yes nit-wit
<nit-wit> oanf, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<oanf> ActionParsnip: I did, must have typed it wrong both times...I chose 'log in automatically'
<chronos> ChogyDan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-wsgi/+bug/672901
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 672901 in mod-wsgi (Ubuntu) "libapache2-mod-wsgi v 3.2-2 attempt to install python3" [Medium,New]
<oanf> so i only noticed when I tried to sudo lol
<ActionParsnip> oanf: then the root recovery mode will save you, type carefully
<chronos> ChogyDan: ya, I guess
<chronos> I'll do the workaround related in bug
<chronos> thx ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> chronos: yw, gl
<slackr007> anyone know why I can't open chrome or chromium on 2 monitors simultaneously?
<brodo> hi there
<ActionParsnip> slackr007: can you not open a new chromium and drag it to the other monitor?
<brodo> does anybody know if one can activate emacs keybindings in man?
<jveiga> hi, where do I check the logs from a failed VPN connection?
<slackr007> ActionParsnip: I can't do that with any program.  my cursor can move freely between the two, but its almost like they're two separate computers.  I thought that was how ubuntu handled multi-monitor setups
<slackr007> actionParsnip: I can open a second instance of any program on my second monitor while one is running on the main monitor, however.  chrome and chromium both open the second instance on the first monitor tho...
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | slackr007
<ubottu> slackr007: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<desu> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<javahorn> Starminn:  hi there
<Starminn> javahorn: Hello.
<javahorn> quiet splash i changed , it improved only when power is on. but when i take away power cord, it goes very dim
<Netw0rkBug> freenode has bnc ?
<slackr007> actionParsnip: ty, i'm trying this out now
<Vitu> can i use vmware in windows to run ubuntu ? ubuntu is already installed in the same partition with wubi
<Starminn> Vitu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<walkkenn> I have lost my all of the sound input capability on my computer.  Everything was working fine and then there was a recommended software update and now both my internal and external mics are not working.
<Vitu> Starminn, thanks! so i need to use linux and run windows with virtualbox, correct?
<rumpe1> Vitu, hm... wubi puts ubuntu in a filesystem-container ... if it were on a separate partition, it should work
<c_korn> hello, after the update I just installed there are these graphic issues with compiz enabled: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h1m93ZBLp65lnSPRvkopiNztYIb_fS1QdrN5aPVIW68?feat=directlink (nvidia drivers from Ubuntu official repository installed)
<Starminn> Vitu: You'll be installing a separate instance of Ubuntu within Virtualbox on Windows. So you'll fire up Windows, download VirtualBox, and install normally.
<Starminn> Install normally within VB*
<Vitu> Starminn thank you!
<Andre_Re> hey guys
<Vitu> and sorry about my bad english :D
<c_korn> brb
<Andre_Re> I have a problem with xbindkeys
<c_korn> re
<Andre_Re> i tried to emulate a "xte 'key XF86AudioNext'" with one of my mouse buttons, but it doesn't work
<Starminn> Vitu: Yep, sure thing. Any question about the nuances of VirtualBox should be asked in #vbox but it should go smoothly.
<Starminn> Vitu: I can understand you quite well.
<Jordan_U> Vitu: You can boot from the wubi root.disk file in vmware with some fiddling.
<Andre_Re> xev sniffs the XF86AudioNext action but banshee does not react
<Andre_Re> if i run "xte 'key XF86AudioNext'" directly, it works
<Jordan_U> Vitu: The easiest way to do it would be to use the wubi root.disk file as a hard drive image and boot using a Super GRUB2 Disk iso as a virtual CDROM.
<kct> People
<kct> I have a problem with apache
<hwilde> how do I get rid of all these ghost mounted usb disk-1 disk-2 disk-3 disk-4 disk-5 things?  I cannot unmount them, and I have already restarted hal
<kct> Anybody can help me?
<kct> Where is the people?
<apollo> Can anyone tell me why i would't be able to create files / folders on a smbmount created as follows: smbmount //winpc/shared /mnt/share -o username=user,password=pass,rw
<ThinkT510> kct: try explaining your problem, someone may know the answer
<kct> okay
<kct> People
<kct> when i access page http://189.123.40.70:8081/ip.php
<kct> in my server
<kct> the page say forbidden
<ThinkT510> !enter | kct
<ubottu> kct: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kct> you don't have permission
<Vaso> hi i have a problem with my cd driver, i used many programms an know i m tring to burn cd with k3b and still nothing can you pleaze help me?
<jeppy> .help
<jeppy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aartist> I have installed ubuntu on virtualbox. How I can maximize the screen?
<ActionParsnip> aartist: did you make it fullscreen?
<aartist> I clicked on install guest additions but that is not doing anything.
<kct> Try click on "maximize"
<xorxorxor> is there a better application than Transmission for downloading torrents? it takes forever to initialize a download
<aartist> ActionParsnip: It still has small window.
<bencc> why is the postgresql config file under the following path: /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | xorxorxor
<ubottu> xorxorxor: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cculpepper> you use host key then f. so usually right ctrl - f
<hwilde> how do I get rid of all these ghost mounted usb disk-1 disk-2 disk-3 disk-4 disk-5 things?  I cannot unmount them, and I have already restarted hal
<ActionParsnip> xorxorxor: try a few,see which you like
<guntbert> aartist: virtualbox support in #vbox please
<bencc> why not /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf
<xorxorxor> thanks :)
<kct> ...
<ThinkT510> aartist: you need the guest additions installed
<ActionParsnip> aartist: install the guest additions, as guntbert says,asking in #vbox is more specific to your issue
<apollo> Can anyone tell me why i would't be able to create files / folders on a smbmount created as follows: smbmount //winpc/shared /mnt/share -o username=user,password=pass,rw
<hwilde> apollo, you do not have permission.
<kct> Can anyone help me?
<hwilde> !ask | kct
<ubottu> kct: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kct> porra
<kct> I I've had and ask
<ActionParsnip> apollo: try: mount -t smbfs    insteada of smbmount
<kct> I had already asked
<Vaso> if u could ask just one time we didnt have to "ask for ask smth"...
<jeppy> ?
<ActionParsnip> apollo: also add to the options:  uid=1000
<mvdir> Is there a nightly build of the livecd,
<mvdir> with all the security updates installed?
<Alexqw3> I have a software RAID 5 array that shows 100% disk usage when I run `df -h`.  I recently had problems with this array, but I reattached all of the drives and  `mdadm --detail /dev/md0` shows no problems that I can see.  It is ext4 and I ran fsk on it and it found no problems.  I've deleted files from the array, but the disk usage is not going down.  Any thoughts?
<mvdir> Never mind, found it at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<hwilde> how do I get rid of all these ghost mounted usb disk-1 disk-2 disk-3 disk-4 disk-5 things?  I cannot unmount them, and I have already restarted hal
<ActionParsnip> apollo: i dont respond to any unexpected PMs, I just close them
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, pm
<apollo> THX, still no luck.  Can read but cannot write...
<hwilde> apollo, is it ntfs ?
<apollo> yes.
<ActionParsnip> apollo: what access does the username you are using have on the shared folder?
<hwilde> well there you go.
<hwilde> !fuse | apollo
<ubottu> apollo: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<hwilde> !ntfs | apollo
<ubottu> apollo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<apollo> full read/write
<ActionParsnip> apollo: and what OS is the sharing system?
<apollo> MS Server 2K8
<kct> alguem ai fala português?
<daniel_tree> I accidentally removed the volume and the empathy icons from the notification bar...how can I restore them back ???
<Mios> Hooray. I managed to fix my Hard drive, and I am going to install Ubuntu. Which FS should I use? EXT3, EXT4, or something else?
<guntbert> !pt | kct
<ubottu> kct: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kct> Aff
<klcs> does anyone know what __do_global_dtors_aux() runs? It is causing errors.
<ActionParsnip> apollo: and did you set the share access as well as the AD access, there are two sets of access rights
<ActionParsnip> Mios: Ext4 is fine and is default
<kct> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kct> xD
<Mios> Alright ActionParsnip. I shall use it.
<apollo> ill double check the AD access...
<kct> My favorite is reiserfs
<ActionParsnip> apollo: check in the share access, not the AD stuff
<apollo> Ok
<kct> because reiserfs encrypt when computer is loged off
<Mios> Alright, Formatted. Tiem to installs this merda.
<Mios> \o/
<kct> this merda sahushuas
<apollo> Ok, its working perfectly now. Had to make a quick adjustment, THX Action
<Mios> Hopefully I don't really need Swap space. ._.
<ActionParsnip> apollo: its good to know both OSes really well. Why are you using Server 2008??
<ActionParsnip> Mios: depends on intentions and ram amount
<klcs> __do_global_dtors_aux (), anyone?
<rumpe1> Mios, there are also swapfiles...
<Mios> Well is it a necessity on 64-bit?
<rumpe1> Mios, no
<ActionParsnip> Mios: arch isn't a variable to consider with swap
<Mios> Alright. Then I do not need it.
<Mios> Huh, so 32/64 bit is what is meant when people say "arch"
<Mios> I did not know this.
<ActionParsnip> Mios: mios == architecture
<[TK]D-Fender> CPU ARCHetecture
<ActionParsnip> arch, sorry
<Mios> Yep, just figured that out
<ActionParsnip> Mios: how much ram do you have in the system?
<apollo> for AD
<Mios> 3 gigabytes.
<ActionParsnip> apollo: seems a bit of an advanced OS, just for an AD server
<ActionParsnip> Mios: and what is the OS going to be used for?
<gat> Need help!  Have Ubuntu 10.4 on VMWare XP and my cursor will only travel about half the screen and never match up with click.  Was going to try some tips on editing xorg.conf but I can't find the file.  So far Ubuntu is unusable :(
<ActionParsnip> gat: have you asked in #vmware ?
<arthurh> I set up a diskless workstation and got it booting via pxe, but used debootstrap to create the client filesystem -- does anyone know the root password or how to change it in this environment? (Maverick 10.10)
<apollo> that's all Dell is really offering these days with new servers
<Mios> It is going to be used for general use. Mild gaming such as OpenArena or Armagetron, and programming.
<ActionParsnip> apollo: gotcha
<rumpe1> gat, create xorg.conf and it will be used... default is no xorg.conf
<gat> ActionParsnip: Not yet. going to see what happens here
<ActionParsnip> Mios: then set 3Gb for swap and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> gat: get latest updates, may help
<gat> rume1: did that with the code that was suggested and Ubuntu wouldn't launch anymore...
<Mios> I can't really do that. I have 4 partitions already.
<gat> ActionParsnip: Update Ubuntu to 10.10?
<Mios> For some reason Microsloth believes it is wise to separate Windows 7 into two partitions, one normal one, and one SYSTEM partition.
<arthurh> no love with a blank password
<klcs> __do_global_dtors_aux () is causing a segfault, what is it?
<leapy0yo> i deleted .thunderbird for ubuntu , but when i reinstall thunderbird the account information is still present, i want to start my accounts from the start
<malina_> hello everyone
<ChogyDan> leapy0yo: why not just delete the accounts?
<RoH^> hi
<leapy0yo> chogy, one account is hidden or something, it causes me problems
<ChogyDan> leapy0yo: I don't have it installed atm, but there is a accounts settings thing somewhere
<guntbert> arthurh: there is no root password, the root account is disabled
<RoH^> I'm trying to replace my ubuntu defaut window manager from metacity to xfwm4
<Neosano> Hello guys, my bluetooth tongle doesn't even show up in lsusb, what's wrong? Today I had it working magically, but after reboot it stopped again. I can't get it to work.
<RoH^> but I can't get xfce to launch at startup
<Starminn> Are there any known issues with changing the mouse cursor? The last time I tried I couldn't fix it and wound up doing a full reinstall, and would rather not go that path again.
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: there is some stuff stored in ~/.mozilla/thunderbird too (look in the~/.mozilla folder)
<ThinkT510> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ChogyDan> RoH^: you need to select xfce at login
<ActionParsnip> RoH^: log off,select your user name and then change to xfce and then log in
<Mios> Did they ever get the Software Centre ‍to work by downloading, then queuing the next file while the downloaded file is install?
<grumbel> Is subpixel font rendering in Ubuntu broken or am I missing something? -> http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/tmp/md5/d98c9d03ea1dd4e81a8a02936d20dea3-subpixelrendering-bug.png
<grumbel> Not that BGR and RGB look identical, while they should not
<RoH^> ChogyDan & ActionParsnip: In fact, i m trying to use xfwm4 as my gnome session window manager
<ActionParsnip> RoH^: then press ALT+F2 and run:   xfwm4 --replace
<RoH^> Yes, but how can I make gnome lauch xfwm4 automatically at startup
<arthurh> guntbert, ended up chrooting the file system and running passwd root, worked a charm
<arthurh> guntbert, thanks for the info though ;)
<RoH^> I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88393 but it did not work
<guntbert> arthurh: thx for reporting back :-)
<ActionParsnip> RoH^: try some of the configs in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-610606.html
<chalcedony> hey ActionParsnip :))
<RoH^> Ok thanks for your advices
<ognog> stupid question probably:  I'm trying to install driver for HP Deskjet 1050, and forums point to HPlip... I'm running #crunchbang and I can't figure out how to open HPlip...
<ognog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621081&highlight=deskjet+1050
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<ognog> can't find it in menu, and I'm not sure if I can find a binary and open it that way or what
<ThinkT510> !hplip | ognog
<ThinkT510> oops
<ognog> nice try though
<kofte> hi all
<chalcedony> hi kofte :)
<ThinkT510> ognog: i'm running arch myself and found it sufficient to simply add the appropriate ppd to cups
<ognog> i'm not sure which ppd to use though
<kofte> I'm having a problem with GNOME desktop.  For some reason, menus on the panel are disappearing or getting mixed up.  Anybody knows what the problem might be?
<kofte> hi chalcedony!
<kofte> ActionParsnip, I understand you might have some wisdom to share!
<tuggle> hi, could someone explain the align-payload option for cryptsetup better than the man?
<ActionParsnip> kofte:  are the items locked to the panel?
<ognog> i bought this printer for a friend who is running an old computer, and I put #crunchbang on it because i don't think it can hand ubuntu, and I thought the HP printer would just work
<ognog> looking around, can't find anyone talking about a specific ppd
<kofte> ActionParsnip: I thought they were.  I'm talking about standard menus, like the menu with the Shutdown button and the Applications menu.  For example, Shutdown is now under System, and most submenus are missing from Applications.
<ognog> the one i tried, it says it prints, but it'
<ognog> s not printing
<ThomasB2k> Is there any "does everything" programming framework for Ubuntu, like Windows has the .NET Framework and Mac has Cocoa?
<ActionParsnip> kofte: set them up and then right click and select 'lock item' on each thing
<erik333> anyone know why no input devices would show up in the sound precerences UI tool? mic seems to work on the alsa end by testing arecord | aplay
<luxgeek> Ok, what do I do if an upgrade was interrupted...and when I came back to it it only did a "partial" upgrade? Is there a log or something I can see and how can I clear it or whatever to make sure the stuff it hung on will still be done?
<javahorn> quiet splash i changed , it improved only when power is on. but when i take away power cord, it goes very dim
<ManuXn> hola!
<ThinkT510> ognog: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-DesignJet_1050C
<ActionParsnip> ognog: what is the output of:   lsb_release -d    please
<MacGyverNL> ThomasB2k: The C library.
<coz_> ThomasB2k,  well I believe mono is the .net equivilent
<luxgeek> It hung on some pkg starting with fuse- (don't remember what the rest of the pkg name was)
<kofte> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure how to get the missing items back.
<ManuXn> alguien de latinoamerica
<ThomasB2k> coz_: I'm not really looking for equivalents
<ActionParsnip> !panels | kofte
<ubottu> kofte: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ChogyDan> luxgeek: what kind of upgrade was this?  lucid->maverick?
<luxgeek> ThomasB2k: mono IS the .net equivalent.
<coz_> ThomasB2k,  windows uses mono as well
<ognog> 9.04 ActionParsnip
<luxgeek> ChogyDan: Lucid, and it's "security" update thing...
<ActionParsnip> ognog: jaunty is no longer supported
<shruggar> I am trying to mount a fuse filesystem (djmount), but I receive the error: "djmount: unknown mount option 'dev'"   I am not specifying -o dev   or -o defaults    what might be causing this?
<ThinkT510> ognog: there is a direct link to a ppd there: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-DesignJet_1050C
<coz_> ThomasB2k,  most applications in ubuntu are written in C  some in C++  some in python some in mono  etc
<achilleas> Evening good people. I've been having trouble finding a solution to my problem on the forums: My wireless network connection speed is always displayed as "Unknown" in the connection information window and 0 kb/s bit rate in iwconfig. (Atheros, AR9285, ath9k driver, Ubuntu 10.04).
<luxgeek> ChogyDan: Sorry, the update-manager called it an upgrade, it was actually just a security update...
<ChogyDan> luxgeek: try sudo apt-get upgrade on the command line
<ActionParsnip> ognog: it is EOL, please upgrade to at least Lucid as Karmic only has 1 month of life left
<coz_> ThomasB2k,  but I believe most linux people shy away from mono or dont like it  probably because of its windows association  but I am not certain of that
<ThomasB2k> Coz_, Luxgeek, I know that Mono is the .NET equivalent for Ubuntu, but is there a framework for Ubuntu that basically does everything?
<luxgeek> ChogyDan: ok, but I'm concerned that, because the pkg was downloaded that it may "skip" it and it still won't be  updated.
<Jasonn> achilleas: but the internet connection works?
<ognog> ok ActionParsnip, i'm going to try installing xubuntu for him i think, not sure if it will run, he's running an amd duron 700mhz i think with like under 200mb of ddr ._.
<kofte> ubottu: That made some custom links I had disappear.  The Power menu has also returned, which is good, but the submenus are still missing from Applications
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> luxgeek: naw
<coz_> ThomasB2k,  are you wanting to code something?
<ActionParsnip> ognog: lubuntu is lightweight and very useful
<kofte> oh!
<luxgeek> ThomasB2k: Not that I'm aware of. Remember, this AIN'T windoze! :P
<ThomasB2k> okay
<ThomasB2k> thank you
<ognog> thanks ActionParsnip, i'll have to check that out
<Krycek> oO
<luxgeek> ChogyDan: ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> achilleas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650507
<achilleas> Jasonn: yes, everything works fine. But it would be good to know if my Wireless N connection is working
<bbbeee> HI room
<Krycek> hi
<bbbeee> i am trying to run a command at start script but its not getting run
<ognog> and ThinkT510, that's for 1050c, not the same printer, though I may have better luck for now
<achilleas> ActionParsnip: thanks. I'll have a look
<dorpsgek> why is /dev/dsp taken from the kernel, it cannot be the size of the module, i have to compile every new kernel update
<bbbeee> here is the line /etc/init.d/script start
<hwilde> bbbeee, you put it in rc.local ?
<bbbeee> after boot when i run it # /etc/init.d/script start then it start
<bbbeee> hwilde: i had put this same line in /etc/rc.local file
<bbbeee> but still not getting run..
<B1naryTh1ef> Does anyone know of a good manual for Ubuntu 10.04 LAMP?
<luxgeek> ChogyDan: Where does the update-manager or apt-get dl the files before unpacking them? (just want to see what's in there ) and IS there some sort of log?
<bbbeee> > /bin/bash /etc/init.d/script start
<ThinkT510> B1naryTh1ef: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<bbbeee> hwilde: that last seperate start word work with command ?
<bbbeee> in rc.local file
<superjames> it appears the tty does not die when i close gnome-terminal, is it just me? feature? bug?
<hwilde> bbbeee, yeah that's fine, try putting   /etc/init.d/script start  1> /home/whatever/stdout.log 2> /home/whatever/stderr.log         to see if it's creating an error messages or output.  put an echo in your script
<achilleas> ActionParsnip: It appears the thread you linked is about enabling the wireless adapter. My only problem is that it doesn't show connection speed, while it works properly. Though I'm not sure if I get proper WifiN speeds
<bbbeee> hwilde: thanks i do it now..
<Loshki> luxgeek: downloaded deb files are cached in /var/cache/apt/archive. The package log is in /var/log/dpkg/status
<hwilde> bbbeee, also note you will need to use the full paths for everything in the script
<luxgeek> Loshki: Thx :)
<luxgeek> Found the logs too :)
<Starminn> This is driving me batty. How do I change cursor on 10.10?
<mgolisch> Starminn: what cursor?
<Starminn> mgolisch: Any. I can't even get the default choices to work.
<ThinkT510> Starminn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chalcedony> kofte, you doing ok?
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Why this never worked before is beyond me.. :/ Alright, thanks
<Dennis272> anyone willing to help me with a problem im having with ubuntu
<Starminn> ThinkT510: This only works sometimes.
<chalcedony> Dennis272, try to explain the problem, usually someone will try to help you
<Starminn> ThinkT510: I know it sounds weird, but it only works in some areas, so it's constantly switching between the two.
<kofte> chalcedony: sort of.  That command didn't resolve everything, but it definitely helped.  ActionParsnip left before I managed to say anything, but I think I might be able to figure it out from here.
<Dennis272> basicly when i install it grub boot loader doesnt show up
<Dennis272> nor does it show on the windows boot loader
<Dennis272> im trying to dual boot ubunto and windows 7
<ThinkT510> Starminn: do you use kde apps in gnome?
<chalcedony> kofte, it might be helpful if you have custom items, to do a backup before you restore to original. someone else might be able to help you with that last icon item, if you have problems
<Starminn> ThinkT510: KolourPaint and KBounce, neithe rof which are running (or have been run) at the time in quite a while.
<Starminn> ThinkT510: Let's take Pidgin, for example. In this channel's window if I'm in the conversation then it's what I just chose the cursos to be. Should I move my mouse to the list of people in the room or to change the tab, it's the old default.
<Dennis272> so no one can help me?
<ThinkT510> Starminn: hmm, thats odd, wish i could help more
<chalcedony> Dennis272, there are things on the web to help you with dual boot
<Starminn> !details | Dennis272
<ubottu> Dennis272: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kofte> chalcedony: the problem was with the Application folders, but I've figured out how to restore them now.  The custom items are not a big deal.
<Logan_WP> !dualboot | Dennis272
<ubottu> Dennis272: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<javahorn> Starminn: i have VGA cable, but connecting laptop to TV, does not show picture of laptop on TV, as it did for windows XP, what is the way out?
<chalcedony> kofte, good i'm glad
<maco> javahorn: did you check the display settings on the computer and tell it to use the external screen?
<Starminn> javahorn: I don't know everything. I helped you set up your Ubuntu but I know nothing about video connections, etc. Ask somebody else.
<Dennis272> i know how to dual boot ive done it before but for some reason this time the grub bootloader isnt showing up and its acting like i havnt even installed it and im im installing 10.10
<kofte> chalcedony: the key step was that reset command.  I'm writing it down for the future.  Thanks for the advice!
<Starminn> ThinkT510: That's alright. Thanks for the attempt.
<kofte> later all
<javahorn> maco:  at monitor?
<maco> javahorn: on the computer. i think its system -> preferences -> Display ?
<javahorn> maco: none is there?
<capjoel> hi
<capjoel> I wanted to ask a question about if I am allowed to give away CD's of Ubutun away with computers I sell
<Logan_WP> !ask | capjoel
<ubottu> capjoel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<capjoel> oh ok
<capjoel> !ask I wanted to ask a question about if I am allowed to give away CD's of Ubutun away with computers I sell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<semitones> capjoel, sounds good to me! but I am only a semitones
<chalcedony> capjoel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9680624
<Dennis272> ubuntu is open sorce so i doubt there will be any problem with it
<cabbagebot> how do magnets work?
<Logan_WP> !ot | cabbagebot
<ubottu> cabbagebot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capjoel> thanks
<keke> hi all
<maco> javahorn: anything htat looks like its icon is a monitor?  could also open a terminal and do "xrandr --auto" to activate the other one
<chalcedony> i'm trying to install Kopete on my ubuntu 10.04, but i need help to understand the error: X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<chalcedony>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<chalcedony>   Resource id:  0x6e0455f
<chalcedony>  
<FloodBot1> chalcedony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chalcedony> and a second error which reoccurs knotify(28022) NotifyByPopup::slotDBusNotificationClosed: 265   ->  0
<chalcedony> knotify(28022) NotifyByPopup::slotDBusNotificationClosed: failed to find knotify id for dbus_id 265
<mike23pizzo> Can anyone here help me with compizconfig?  I have some effect enabled but nothing is happening
<Logan_WP> !compiz | mike23pizzo
<ubottu> mike23pizzo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<capjoel> oh awesome, I think I will do that, give windows a challange xD
<vivid> i need to use the siimage kernel module but i dont want to build an entire new kernel, can i build just the module?
<javahorn> maco: the command xrandr --auto has to be run while plugged in for VGA cable?
<maco> javahorn: yes
<triplebaby> <8> Thanks for being here and helping you all........   (I know this is off topic. So!)
<maco> javahorn: if you do it while it's plugged in, it should turn it on. if you do it while it's not, it should turn off the vga
<keke> i have a question. im a newbie at linux and ubuntu. im using  YlmfOS (ubuntu based) in a virtual machine VMware. i already installed the system and its nice. and i add a new virtual hdd.it is shown as sdb ext4 formatted.the problem is when i try to copy some pictures etc to sdb ,an error occured "Permission denied" how can i change permission about sdb ?
<keke> is anybody living there
<aeon-ltd> keke: chmod or chown. a dirty work around but you could just use sudo to move them - that should work aswell
<keke> what r the commands about this chmod or chown
<aeon-ltd> keke: chmod and chown, changes permissions and owners respectively
<keke> i understood aeon.but i ask how i give copying etc all permissions to my sdb
<xrdodrx> how do I stop ubuntu's obnoxious update window from appearing and slowing my CPU to a halt at random times?
<keke> by using chmod
<paulEU> Hi all
<xangua> xrdodrx: software centre>edit>sources>update
<Loshki> keke: have you mounted /dev/sdb. If so, where is it mounted?
<lala> I accidentally deleted all my panels (10.04) How do I restore them?
<aeon-ltd> keke: sudo chmod +rw /mnt/name-of-whatever-you-mounted-it-as
<geirha> keke: sdb should only be writable to root. You need to change the permissions on the filesystem it contains, so mount it first, then use chown on the mount-point.
<xrdodrx> xangua, ?
<javahorn> maco: it does throw to PC monitor , thanks.
<aeon-ltd> !panels | lala
<ubottu> lala: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<paulEU> I have question about package wine, is it possible install older version of wine 1.1.42 into ubuntu maverick 10.10 (there is a 1.2 wine). I ask because I need support USB in wine
<javahorn> maco:  but i face screen brightness issue
<lala> aeon-ltd, and to get to the terminal?
<javahorn> maco: ie when i take off power plug, screen brightness goes very very down,
<MiniPie> question how do i get my 802.11b card to be the default network connection and auto connect on start up
<aeon-ltd> lala: alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<maco> javahorn: thats your power settings
<paulEU> and I found that old version wine is supported by patch
<javahorn> maco:  when i plug in ie power cable it is normal
<mun24> I moved my ubuntu installed hard drive to another hardware. Now network card is not workign
<xrdodrx> xangua, and uncheck "check for updates"?
<trism> xrdodrx: you can stop if from popping up the window automatically by unchecking: /apps/update-notifier/auto-launch in gconf-editor; it will show an icon in the notification area instead
<mun24> How can I install the new network card
<geirha> keke: sudo chown "$USER:" /media/mountpoint   # is probably enough
<javahorn> maco:  where to see, as i seem to have checked it
<lala> thanks.
<xrdodrx> trism, I'd rather it didn't even check, I prefer manual updates via apt-get update && upgrade
<maco> javahorn: its to save battery when you unplug. you can set how much it dims by dragging a slider. i dont know what its called in the menu as i use kubuntu, but im sure you can find it. posibly by  clicking the battery icon
<xrdodrx> trism, the current system kills my CPU on my netbook at random times :)
<Hezinho> hello
<mun24> I moved my ubuntu installed hard drive to another hardware. Now network card is not working. Can I boot from live cd and update drivers or something?
<Hezinho> can someone help me here plz
<Hezinho> ?
<aeon-ltd> Hezinho: ask, next time don't ask to ask
<MiniPie> question how do i get my 802.11b card to be the default network connection and auto connect on start up  only the wired connection is coming up on default
<javahorn> maco: there is On battery power, but , i untick Reduce backlight brightness , but it does not increase the brightness
<Praxi> Anyone have any good FOSS program for Network Usage monitoring, like say I want to know the top 10 talkers at a given point in time that they would recomend?
<DanteX> Hi guys Making the switch to Ubuntu permantley  just need to know whats the torrent client of choice among Ubuntu geeks
<keke> shown as mounted in /media/D2 and partition name as /dev/sdb1
<geirha> DanteX: It comes pre-installed with Transmission BitTorrent client. It does the job nicely.
<boubou_> hey guys, is that ok if i run    apt-get upgrade    ?
<mike23pizzo> My appearance preference keeps reverting back to None...which is probably the reason of my other problem.  Is there a know reason why it keeps reverting back to None?
<Alexqw3> DanteX: Transmission is quite nice.  Though I like using rtorrent along with screen.  It's CLI, but it makes it useful to connect to and monitor from anywhere.
<geirha> keke: then  sudo chown "$USER:" /media/D2
<geirha> keke: That will make you the owner
<keke> Geirha: Ty it is working now.. i m copied right now..
<maco> javahorn: i think that'll only affect on the next unplug
<maco> javahorn: dont you have buttons on the keyboard to change brightness?
<boubou_> is that ok if i do   apt-get upgrade ????
<javahorn> maco: yes, but it is dummy, it does not affect it
<itaylor57> boubou_: yes
<javahorn> quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor
<Neosano> Hello guys, my bluetooth device doesn't even show up in lsusb, why?
<javahorn> maco: as suggested here, i changed to this, this improved the backlight only when the power cord is inserted
<maco> javahorn: if you unplug it again, does it stay bright this time?
<styluss> hi
<javahorn> maco: i unplug and let it be unplugged, it does not stay bright
<kefir> any suggestions for tool to stream video from a webcam?
<styluss> how do i know why a vpn connection fails?
<maco> javahorn: sounds like a bug then
<mike23pizzo> My appearance preference keeps reverting back to None...which is probably the reason of my other problem.  Is there a know reason why it keeps reverting back to None?
<javahorn> maco: i have samsung
<kefir> styluss: check tcpdump of traffic inside tunnel and outside tunnel, and see what happens. use wireshark instead of tcpdump for a GUI. Oh, did you read all logs? :) and switch on verbose logging?
<aeon-ltd> kefir: is the webcam local?
<styluss> kefir: i'm using the network applet from gnome panel. I get a "the vpn connection failed because vpn service failed to start" message
<kefir> aeon-ltd: yes. I can see stuff with webcamstudio, but I'd like to stream it out, and the streaming in webcamstudio isn't working... so I was looking for other suggestions
<javahorn> maco: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1603727.html ?
<kefir> styluss: openvpn? I had that issue lots of times with openvpn. For some weird reason, just restarting 10-20 times suddenly resolved it. Couldn't find a decent log for that
<sinisterstuf> where are (F11) SLiM screenshots saved?
<styluss> kefir: it's strange because i have the same exact OS and packages on my laptop and it works.
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  did you get your effects going in compiz?
<mike23pizzo> No
<minimec> Hi. I had to swich back to irssi 0.8.12, because I had some encoding problems. Now I would like to remove the source packages I installed with 'sudo apt-get build-dep irssi'. '... autoremove would not work' Is there another way to remove these -dev packages?
<mike23pizzo> I noticed that for some reason they visual appears keeps getting reverted back to none
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok which vido card do you have
<mike23pizzo> Uh...total noob here, is there an easy way to find that haha
<jrib> mike23pizzo: did you ever run things with sudo that shouldn't be run with sudo?  Check permissions of your ~/.gconf/
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  yes open a terminal and copy paste t his command     lspci | grep -i vga
<styluss> kefir: it's openvpn. where are the logs for this?
<javahorn> maco: http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4409 ?
<maco> javahorn: dude, im at work. if its a bug, file it on launchpad
<jrib> mike23pizzo: apt-cache showsrc irssi   and remove the build-depends
<maco> javahorn: you can get help with that in #ubuntu-bugs
<jrib> mike23pizzo: erm, ignroe my last
<javahorn> maco: thanks a lot and sorry too. :)
<kefir> styluss: I found it was more stable to manually configure openvpn and run it as a service... couldn't find any useful logs for the gnome applet, but the openvpn log should be defined in the openvpn config, I guess
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  did you get that?
<keke> i dont like the other versions of linux.but ubuntu is really different. if i met ubuntu before windows xp .i never use windows Xp and upper versions of windows..
<jrib> minimec: apt-cache showsrc irssi   and remove the build-depends
<mike23pizzo> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated
<minimec> jrib: Nice! THX
<coz_> keke,  the more you use it the more you will see how much control you have
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok   not sure if that intel card is supported  for compiz   I dont know much about intel... hold on let me check
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  that should work
<apocalyptiq> hi! i've had WinXP and Ubuntu on the same HD
<apocalyptiq> but even when I removed WinXP
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   open a terminal and type   compiz --replace ccp &
<apocalyptiq> and installed only Ubuntu
<apocalyptiq> system checker on boot remains
<MalMen> hi, can anybody helpme please
<MalMen> malmen@malmen-laptop:~$  mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.91/harddisk/Musica /home/malmen/Música/
<jrib> !enter | apocalyptiq
<ubottu> apocalyptiq: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apocalyptiq> i've deleted boot.ini
<MalMen> that is not working
<mike23pizzo> coz, it said command not found
<jrib> !smb | MalMen
<ubottu> MalMen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MalMen> i am trying to mount a remote dir in a local dir with smbfs, but is not working
<rtdos> sorry i missed a possible reply as i been trying to figure this out the last few hours on another machine:  two questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think
<jrib> MalMen: read the wiki link, you should be using cifs
<rtdos> i did
<kefir> styluss: my problems were worst with Ubuntu 9.10 I think. 10.04 and 10.10 have been better
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ?  mmm   in terminal  type   or copy paste    lsb_release -a
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  what is the read out of that command
<mike23pizzo> mike@mike-Gateway-M285:~$ compiz --replace ccp &
<mike23pizzo> [1] 2401
<mike23pizzo> mike@mike-Gateway-M285:~$ libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mike23pizzo> compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<FloodBot1> mike23pizzo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike23pizzo> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<apocalyptiq> hi! i've had WinXP and Ubuntu on the same HD, but even when I removed WinXP, and installed only Ubuntu,  system checker on boot with various Ubuntu versions and WinXP (which does not working) remain, i've deleted boot.ini, how can I remove Windows from there? I have no windows installed
<minimec> jrib: 34.7MB disk space will be freed ... Again THX ;)
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  when there are more than 3 lines  go to  http://paste.ubuntu.com/  and paste it there  hit the "Paste"  buton and give us the link it shows
<mike23pizzo> Ok sorry about that, I didn't know.
<apocalyptiq> is there some boot.ini equivalent in Ubuntu?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   in your terminal  type      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> apocalyptiq: how did you remove windows exactly?
<apocalyptiq> where can I setup boot?
<apocalyptiq> jrib, i've formatted out my HD
<keke> coz_ im expert user in windows xp.but i saw windows softwares allways have problems problems and problems... ubuntu is nice easy to learn system ,and i like the adding option in panel too much. i start using ubuntu as a virtual Os only 3-4 days ago...
<apocalyptiq> and installed Ubuntu only
<mike23pizzo> Ok it says done
<coz_> keke,  there you go :)
<jrib> apocalyptiq: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<apocalyptiq> no, partition with Ubuntu and WinXP
<apocalyptiq> i've left NTSC partition with my stuff, and there was boot.ini
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  mm  ok go to  system/administration/synaptic package manager
<styluss> kefir: thanks, i'll try to run openvpn as a service.
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  let me know when that opens
<mike23pizzo> Ok it's open
<apocalyptiq> jrib, http://pastebin.com/2nNw4LUY
<kefir> styluss: good luck. The howtos I found on (the old?) openvpn website worked great, I set up cert auth VPN pretty quickly
<jrib> apocalyptiq: ok, what's on the ntfs partition?
<MalMen> jrib very thank you sudo apt-get install smbfs solves :)
<jrib> MalMen: ok, but you should be using cifs when you mount
<apocalyptiq> jrib, some of my stuff, music, projects etc.
<MalMen> jrib what is the diference ? :O
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok  hit the Settings menu and click  Repositories
<mike23pizzo> ok
<kefir> any tips on home-brew video streaming from webcam would be appreciated
<jrib> MalMen: I don't know.  I don't use either.  But I know that cifs is what you should use
<jayd3e> will C ever be replaced as the main language to write operating systems in?
<jrib> !ot | jayd3e
<ubottu> jayd3e: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon_> Someone told me microsoft is patent suing redhat again, true or false?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   on the first tab make sure all tick boxes are ticked,,,click the second tab and do the same...let me know if you had to tick any boxes
<anon_> (Google wouldn't tell me.)
<mike23pizzo> I had to tick canonical partners and canonical parters (source code)
<jrib> MalMen: the wiki page I gave you links to: http://joey.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/2007/04/25/resolution-to-mounting-samba-shares-dont-use-smbfs/
<keke> coz_ : i only have some problems in partitioning manual virtual hdd when installing ubuntu. i give 15gb to virtual hdd .and make 2-3 parts . 1st one is about 8GB , 2.nd one is 5gb and a swap area. but i dont understood to give "/" , "usr/local"  , "/home"  .why we give this? could you explain how the linux partitioning working whole ?
<apocalyptiq> So, where can I setup boot menu in Ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> If my WUSB device stops functioning after 15 minutes of idle pc time, how can i get it going again without rebooting the computer?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   ok close that dialog and then click the "RELOAD"  button and when that is finished click the "Mark all upgrades" button
<jrib> apocalyptiq: please be patient
<mike23pizzo> This is what I got
<mike23pizzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574704/
<coz_> keke,    take a look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok still click the mark all upgrades and then hit the apply
<apocalyptiq> I see something like startupmanager
<apocalyptiq> maybe that will help
<mike23pizzo> The apply button is greyd out
<mike23pizzo> Even after I click mark all upgrades
<crimsonmane> If my WUSB device stops functioning after 15 minutes of idle pc time, how can i get it going again without rebooting the computer?
<craigbass1976> I just opened up an xls in calc, and when I tried to change a number I get this "cell protected" message, then I'm prompted for a password to unprotect the document.  Is there a way around this?
<jrib> craigbass1976: no idea, you might try the openoffice channel too
<jrib> !openoffice | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<keke> coz_ ok lets look this link
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok that means no updates are available
<mike23pizzo> ok
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  now close synaptic and reopen a terminal
<mike23pizzo> ok it's open
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   type  carefully    compiz --replace ccp &
<kefir> has anyone managed to stream video from a webcam with ubuntu 10.10? I have an old logitech webcam that is supported by v4l
<coz_> kefir,  I believe that has to do with v4l  or video4linux  stuff
<mike23pizzo> This is what I got
<mike23pizzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574706/
<kefir> coz_: yeah, probably. but I was hoping for some software that worked. I've tried ffmpeg and webcamstudio so far. I see video, but no streaming
<crimsonmane> kefir you need a specific chat program
<crimsonmane> let me get it for you kefir
<insanity99> hey guys, whats the shortcut for the directory /home/neil again?
<aeon-ltd> insanity99: if your name is neil, its '~/'
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok reopen synaptic package manager    system/administration/synaptic package manager
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   then hit the "Search button and type in    libgconf
<mike23pizzo> ook
<kefir> crimsonmane: I'm not looking for skype or video-conferencing, but streaming
<insanity99> ?
<mike23pizzo> I have the results in front of me
<crimsonmane> i understand kefir. i've done it before. it begins with the letter J. i'm looking for it.
<kefir> crimsonmane: thanks
<crimsonmane> you're after something so you can stream cam in messenger correct?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  one thing,,,when talking to someone specifically ,, type the first 2 or 3 letters of th eir name  ,,, hit the tab key to complete their name then type the message,,, they will be alerted that you are talking iwht them
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  you have which results in front of you?
<mike23pizzo> coz_, the libgconf
<Guest5888> hello all  i have a question? why am i guest i didnt change my name? whats happened
<Guest5888> my name should be vic
<kefir> crimsonmane: not really, I'm looking for something where anyone interested can join, ideally open a web page and see some video
<rtdos> two questions:   1. conflicting login screens? when the login screen appears, after i enter my username, the login screen disappears as though xinit is reinitializing. 2. whenever the screensaver kicks in and i attempt to login from the screensaver i get an onscreen keyboard (i have uninstalled accessibility options or at least i think i did
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok what is listed as installed>  actually just take a screenshot of that window with   alt+printscreen when that window is focused and upload to  picpaste.com
<crimsonmane> kefir: that is often a service provided by the camera people... that's above my knowledge.
<crimsonmane> If my WUSB device stops functioning after 15 minutes of idle pc time, how can i get it going again without rebooting the computer?
<arbitrator> I'm trying to unrar a file from a LiveCD. Not having much luck.
<crimsonmane> arbitrator: are you using 7zip?
<arbitrator> crimsonmane: the rar/unrar util. If I don't sudo it says i lack permission, if I do sudo it can't find it.
<coz_> crimsonmane,   not sure...did you look under system/preferences/power management ?
<mike23pizzo> coz_, http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<coz_> crimsonmane,  copy and paste the rar from the live cd to the desktop perhaps
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   that is not a link to the image
<crimsonmane> coz_ yes it is not related to power management. i set them to 2 hours and issue persists. the rar question was not me :)
<mike23pizzo> coz_,  whoops, sorry here ya go http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-KM1k4wmr.png
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   click the brouse button there and browse to the screenshot imges,,, then say Yes to "rules'  and click Upload Picture"
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   is this ubuntu Maverick 10.10 ?
<raido> crimsonmane: how about pulling it out and re inserting it, also, since its a USB device, it may be a power setting that you can tweak in your bios.
<mike23pizzo> coz_,  Yeah, 10.10
<mman> ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize usb modem. Ubuntu 10.10 does. How can I make ubuntu 10.04 recognize it?
<crimsonmane> raido: i did remove and insert the WUSB and the power light won't come on or device not even get detected.
<Neolex> hi all
<Neolex> salut tout le monde *
<Aikar> holy crap memory leak in banshee
<Aikar> banshee is using 2.4GB of memory lol
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  have you installed or removed anything on this system recently?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  also is this a clean install of 10.10  or upgraded from 10. ?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  rather upgraded from 10.04
<vtor> hay all  how do i install tor from terminal?? thanks
<raido> crimsonmane: check bios settings
<coz_> vtor,  if it is in the repositories    sudo apt-get install tor
<mike23pizzo> coz_,  clean install I think.  And yeah I tried a few dock programs but didn't like them
<jrib> !tor | vtor
<ubottu> vtor: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<crimsonmane> raido:  what should i be looking for?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  did you add or remove and compiz packages
<pw-toxic> hi, can I use 4 screens with an ATI onboard graphic card and one PCIE NVIDIA Graphic card?
<mike23pizzo> Yeah
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  which
<mman> ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize usb modem. Ubuntu 10.10 does. How can I make ubuntu 10.04 recognize it?
<raido> crimsonmane: anything USB bus and or power related
<vtor> thanks :)
<mike23pizzo> coz_, I think all of them.  Then I re-installed them
<coz_> mmm
<crimsonmane> raido: my keyboard and mouse are USB. the WirelessUSB card is the only one with issues. do you still feel i should check bios?
<keke> coz_ the link is about how to add delete create partition .i knew them nice. i dont understand giving mount point to a created new partition.when i create a second partition and give mount point /home to this partition is my D: drive(as windows ntfs partition names like C: D: for understanding nicely) is  in /home folder?.what r the similar folders as same in windows? ntldr ,boot.ini,ntdetect>grub (in a "boot" folder in ubuntu)    Documents and Settings > /home
<keke> , /home/username    c:\windows  >  root ?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,     open a terminal and type  dpkg -l | grep compiz  << copy patste that just incase and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the readout
<coz_> keke,   I am not up on all options with partitioning,,, but I know there are others here with better skills with that :)
<keke> ok ;)
<coz_> keke,  so you might want to ask again so someone with greater skills can handle this :)
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: Upgrade your kernel
<mike23pizzo> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574716/
<raido> crimsonmane: are you on a laptop?
<crimsonmane> raido: desktop
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, i have latest kernel...:S
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: Which is what exactly?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok open synaptic package manager again...hit the Search button and type in compiz
<crimsonmane> raido: i'm fairly certain also that i have nothing in bios set to power down for idleness. i like pyaing extra for my juice... jk. but still... "fairly" certain...
<raido> crimsonmane: oh, well thats not as likely a bios setting but at least you can rule it out by checking
<crimsonmane> i'll check
<mike23pizzo> coz_, I did that
<mike23pizzo> coz_,  got the results
<crimsonmane> do you know of a way i can script the device to turn back on tho?
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, 2.6.32-28
<arbitrator> So. . . anything?
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: mine is 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP .  Does yours still look like "latest" to you?
<Francis> I just did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on server 10.10, i got a mouse and a GUI style terminal, but no menus or desktop, how do i fix this?
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, thats the last I have downloaded, the one that ubuntu told me..
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok make sure these are installed,,, compiz,,,compiz-core,,,compiz-dev..compiz-fusion-plugins-extra,,,compiz fuson plugins main..compiz-gnome..compiz plugins..compizconfig-backend-gconf..compizconfig-settingspmanager
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: that's the latest STANDARD one for your release.  But it isn't good enough.  You need to jump the track entirely
<keke> i have a question... the link is about how to add delete create partition .i knew them nice. i dont understand giving mount point to a created new partition.when i create a second partition and giving mount point "/home" to this partition makes /home folder as my D: drive like in windows OS.what r the similar folders as same in windows? ntldr ,boot.ini,ntdetect>grub (in a "boot" folder in ubuntu)    Documents and Settings > /home, /home/username    c:\windows
<keke> >  root ?
<aazert> hello there
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: and that can be a little tricky.  Have you considered upgrading your release?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  also libcompizconfig0
<aazert> i got remote server, i m on the machine;  how to check my bandwith speed ?
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, so what do u recommend?
<aazert> my host say that they provide 1 GB
<raido> crimsonmane: if it sleeps from inactivity, then you could  write a simpke script to ping an address somewhere every few minutes
<crimsonmane> speedtest.com
<aazert> how to check that ?
<keke>  i dont understand giving mount point to a created new partition.when i create a second partition and giving mount point "/home" to this partition makes /home folder as my D: drive like in windows OS.what r the similar folders as same in windows? ntldr ,boot.ini,ntdetect>grub (in a "boot" folder in ubuntu)    Documents and Settings > /home, /home/username    c:\windows >root ?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  also pyton-compizconfig
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  rather  python-compizconfig
<[TK]D-Fender> aazert: is that claim somewhere we can see?
<crimsonmane> raido: the way i discovered this problem was downloading large files (WoW, torrents, Pandora)
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, actually yes, but decided to go every two versions, so Im wating for 11.04 to come out
<raido> crimsonmane: it craps out on large xfers???
<aazert> i neither asked that question to my host [TK]D-Fender
<crimsonmane> aazert: speedtest.net i think
<arbitrator> I have un/rar from rarlab, but I can't get it to work. I moved it to /bin/, but it gets different errors depending on if you use sudo.
<aazert> no
<fx0> hi everyone
<fx0> is someone available to help me with something?
<aazert> i m talking a command line
<aazert> to check
<fx0> /whois $me
<fx0> ups
<crimsonmane> raido: it doesn't crap out, it just quits doing its job. if i stay at the computer doing other things the net stays solid
<[TK]D-Fender> aazert: that wasn't a question  You said they CLAIM it.  Where do they claim it?
<aazert> for me it should be possible
<fx0> it's x chat
<fx0> heh.
<FloodBot1> fx0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fx0> sry
<crimsonmane> raido: size doesnt matter either (insert laughter here)
<raido> crimsonmane: lol
<aazert> on publicy [TK]D-Fender
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: Well.. guess you're just going to wait.  Have you been keeping up to date with all the changes coming?
<[TK]D-Fender> aazert: can we see this somewhere?
<raido> crimsonmane: you got me. If possible, Id try a different piece of hardware.
<aazert> as i got kvm access on my host i wanna
<aazert> see in real time
<keke> ok bye ...have a nice day to all
<mike23pizzo> coz_, Ok I installed all the ones you told me to
<Francis> I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on server 10.10, i got a mouse and a GUI style terminal, but no menus or desktop show up, how do i fix this?
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, more or less, but what exactly do u mean?
<fx0> guys
<fx0> can anyone
<fx0> help me with something?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok  now close synaptic  and open a terminal    compiz --replace ccp &
<crimsonmane> raido: you are correct sir (ma'am?) WUSB devices have a history of fail with linux. but i had it long before i had linux. AND to top that off, i have a micro board and my sound card occupies the one PCI slot :) man i sure know how to pick my hardware!
<crimsonmane> !ask | fx0
<ubottu> fx0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fx0> thank you
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: Unity, changes in xorg, etc... some pretty big stuff.
<fx0> i am trying to boot a ubuntu from a usb
<fx0> flash drive
<aazert> this is what it  written : Connexion 100Mbits ou 1 Gbits/sec
<mike23pizzo> coz_, Ok done
<fx0> w/e
<fx0> and everything is fine
<fx0> till
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: Not sure how easy it will be if you don't like it and want to upgrade ... but to 1 step below current
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  did you get the same error?
<fx0> i get a error
<raido> crimsonmane: even another USB dongle may be worth a try
<crimsonmane> all on one line, fx0
<sevenearths> can you install software on to a copy of ubuntu on usb?
<mike23pizzo> No
<fx0> during the instalation
<crimsonmane> raido: forgive my ignorance. what is a dongle?
<fx0> in a ISO
<mike23pizzo> coz_, No it says starting gtk-window-detector
<fx0> u can
<crimsonmane> !ask | fx0
<[TK]D-Fender> fx0: Please stop using <enter> as punctuation :)
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  ok hit alt+f2 and type in   metacity --replace
<fx0> heh...
<shawnboy> Does anyone print envelopes successfully? If yes, which software do you use?
<fx0> anyway how do i resize the screen in ubuntu
<fx0> ?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  no go to system/preferences/appearance
<crimsonmane> fx0 = troll. stated error, then asked how to resize.
<mike23pizzo> coz_, ok I'm there
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   in the visual effects tab  click  "Extra"
<raido> crimsonmane: loosly termed for anything that sticks out from a USB port.
<fx0> nvm that error , that was a new question
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, guess im upgrading to 10.10 and then 11.04
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, but why did ubuntu decided to make huge changes?
<crimsonmane> raido: thank you :)
<fx0> how do i resize to 800x600 in ubuntu ?
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  now under system/preferences   open compizconfig settings manager   otherwise known as  ccsm
<aazert> well my question is : is there any command the bandwith speed
<aazert> ?
<KUN> hi everybody!!!
<michael_> --help
<aazert> upstream & downstream
<KUN> anyone play FoFix??
<mike23pizzo> coz_, ok I'm there...I got my wobbly windows back!
<Francis> I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on server 10.10, i got a mouse and a GUI style terminal, but no menus or desktop show up, how do i get the whole GUI working?
<crimsonmane> fx0: System > Appearance
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  there you go
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: Many different reasons.  part of the xorg and underly bits are performance based, etc.  Unity helps them merge their netbook & desktop to a "unified" experience and create a common motif, etc....
<mike23pizzo> coz_, Thank you so much.  I would have NEVER been able to do that on my own
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  you are free and clear to m ake settings changes   so have fun :)
<ActionParsnip> Francis: why not just reinstall and use the desktop OS, as thats what  you actually want.....
<KUN> I have problems to put new songs
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: And many other points I'm not fully aware of
<mike23pizzo> coz_, I wish I could give you something in return.  Thank you so so so so so much!
<coz_> mike23pizzo,   a thanks is fine
<Francis> desktop os isn't a choice its on a vps
<ActionParsnip> Francis: I see
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, hope its for good :D
<fx0> crimsonmane>: there is nothing there about resizing to 800x600
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  before you attempt to remove applications I suggest coming here and discussing it first :)
<nimrod10> aazert, check ubuntu-server channel
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: It will annoy some, excite others, etc.  It'll be divisive to a point, but there is potential for all projects to come out ahead with it.  We'll all jsut have to sit back and see
<Trashi> hi. is it possible to sync cd covers for a iphone/pod music collection with the help of any musicplayer?
<mike23pizzo> coz_, thank you, thank you, a million times thank you :)
<shawnboy> Anybody print envelopes... ever?
<crimsonmane> Francis: you can create a bootable USB, and during the creation choose to save your changes to the device
<mike23pizzo> coz_, I will hahah thanks
<ActionParsnip> Francis: press ALT+f2 and run:   nautilus   do you see things happening?
<fx0> crimsonmane: there is nothing there about resizing to 800x600
<KUN> no one?
<[TK]D-Fender> [18:28]	<aazert>	well my question is : is there any command the bandwith speed <- any kind of transfer that reports back a speed.  Like FTP
<javahorn> on battery power tab, i miss the option of "Dim display when idle", though help on it shows for 10.10. i am facing http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4409
<shawnboy> If I could print an envelope...
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, thanks for ur help
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  the other alternative for learning is to go ahead and experiment with the system and if it screws up .. make notes,, and reinstall :)
<crimsonmane> aazert: there is command line bandwidth check. are you just trying to make sure you're getting the speed you subscribed to? if so, speedtest.net or something. i don't recall the command, i just know i did it before... like almost a year ago
<aazert> oh, yeah, but wanna mesure speed in a other way [TK]D-Fender
<shawnboy> then my envelope would be printed.
<coz_> mike23pizzo,  other wise...dont hesitate to come here and ask questions,,,its why we are here
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, aaa by the way, how do u become a ubuntu member?
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: np, hope your upgrade goes well and things work as expected.  I myself intend to install 11.04 on a separate system to test first
<ActionParsnip> KUN: used to
<shawnboy> and I wouldn't need to print the envelope any more...
<KUN> hi ActionParsnip
<[TK]D-Fender> mman: No clue on "member ship".   I'm really new here myself and not the most experienced...
<shawnboy> until I actually needed to print another envelope.
<KUN> ActionParsnip: I have problems to play new songs
<ActionParsnip> KUN: did you put them in the songs folder?
<shawnboy> which is why I am here, in IRC land, asking how to print an envelope
<mman> [TK]D-Fender, haha thanks any way my friend ;)
<KUN> ActionParsnip: yeah!!! but when I search the folder , Fofix show me empty the folder of the song
<shawnboy> Imagine what kind of world this would be if nobody could print an envelope.
<shawnboy> pretty sad, when you think about it.
<KUN> ActionParsnip: and folder have .ogg and .ini files
<KUN> ActionParsnip: It could be possible a lack of packet?? i.e. python-pyaudio?
<shawnboy> I guess when a Microsoft using friend asks about moving to Linux, I'll have to say, "I'd think twice if you ever have to print an evelope."
<ActionParsnip> KUN: gimme a sec, let me drag up my backup
<KUN> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<KUN> ActionParsnip: keep googling
<[TK]D-Fender> [18:34]	<shawnboy>	Imagine what kind of world this would be if nobody could print an envelope. <- save a tree :)
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: As for how.. ever consider .... I dunno ... a word processor?
<fx0> 1 Question : You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. === How do i restart the X server ?
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: You know Ubuntu has always shipped with one, and has dozens of others at your disposal
<bastidrazor> fx0: sudo service gdm restart
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: That occurred to me. S'why I spent hours attempting in OpenOffice. But it screws it all up.
<ActionParsnip> KUN: does each song have its own folder with: guitar.ogg, label.png, notes.mid and song.ini
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: Abiword doesn't have envelope print function
<denizhan> i can't get any sound on my speakers
<KUN> ActionParsnip: just a sec to check it
<drag0nz> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to search for a file in the current directory im in and not the whole filesystem?
<S2Do> Trying to install
<Kels_> shawnboy: in OpenOffice  word processor, Insert>Envelope
<drag0nz> got it. nm
<shawnboy> Kels_: tried it. many times. WYSIWYG looks right, but gets all messed up at printer
<xrdodrx> I've figured out how to view my desktop from afar with Preferences > Remote Sharing, but how do I view another desktop?
<KUN> ActionParsnip: checked it and yes, they are complet:.ogg, .midi, .ini...
<ActionParsnip> KUN: you may need to symlink guitar.ogg to song.ogg   or vice versa
<FuZzYHALL> #join grails
<bezao> do i need all this users on my ubuntu ? http://pastebin.com/28JTexWH can i delete some of then? which can i delete?
<KUN> ActionParsnip: have both files but I don't understand you :( sorry newbie with Ubuntu
<S2Do> Trying to install ubuntu netbook maverick and can't go further the "preparing to install ubuntu" window. Any clue?
<ActionParsnip> KUN: if both files exist there is no need for the symlink
<Pumpkin-> bezao: you won't "need" all of them, but they won't do you any harm to have.
<ActionParsnip> S2Do: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<KUN> ActionParsnip: ok... then...why can't play them???
<KUN> ActionParsnip: I read you need python-pyaudio packet but now is off
<ActionParsnip> KUN: not sure dude, if its in there and you have the right files it should fly
<bezao> Pumpkin- that doesnt allow any kind of vulnerability?
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: What else have you looked at?
<S2Do> ActionParsnip, I didn't , could you provide link to md5 file please?
<KUN> ActionParsnip:yes... It should fly...
<cyfu> im having trouble mounting floppy disks
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | S2Do
<ubottu> S2Do: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: software wise? all else I figured wouldn't print envelopes if OO and Abiword didn't.
<cyfu> fd0 is in my fstab but the drive is not detecting any media
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: perhaps you could also elaborate on "screws it all up" and also add what equipement you're using, etc
<cyfu> but it is working in windows
<Pumpkin-> bezao: generally not. Check in /etc/shadow and you will see the accounts aren't things you can log into normally.
<KUN> ActionParsnip: Have you FOF too??
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: Appreciate your attention. Running Lucid. Dell Laser 1720 using Dell suggested generic PCL 6 driver in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> KUN: not sure dude, I always installed frets on fire from the repo then copied over my alarian mod over
<shawnboy> [text is misaligned in every way, vertically, horizontally, and going in 180 deg wrong direction for what printer says should.
<ActionParsnip> cyfu: slam in a disk ad ru:  sudo mount /dev/fd0
<ActionParsnip> ru == run
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: response to you ^^^^
<KUN> ActionParsnip: good option
<KUN> ActionParsnip: a question about FOF...I wasn't able to put new songs too in FOF, lways same error of permission..why??
<desu> people still use floppy disks? o.o
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: I suspect part of prob is in printer properties (in OO) there isn't envelope available as choice in paper size, but it should be.
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3526/p/19078079/19201065.aspx
<cyfu> yes they do
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: Seems that its screws up even on Windows.  Looks like a lemon product
<KUN> ActionParsnip: make sudo Nautilus, copy song folder and when I'm on play...error of permission :(
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: All of the same probelms as you've described
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: Dell = suck....
<ActionParsnip> KUN: don't use sudo with nautilus
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: only in printers ;)
<[TK]D-Fender> ActionParsnip: Servers = meh ... IBM :)
<ActionParsnip> KUN: I would chmod and chown the folder so your user has full access
<KUN> ActionParsnip: everybody in web tells you need to make sudo
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: dude, i've used both dell and ibm servers, drac is amazing! ibm servers suck in my experience, so much effort
<KUN> ActionParsnip: chmod command and chown command??? interesting
<[TK]D-Fender> ActionParsnip: Roll of the dice with any I guess.... is it still cool to shit all over HP? ;)
<ActionParsnip> KUN: yes and they are  morons, i tell every one I see, use gksudo with GUI apps to get extra access. If you don't you will change the ownership of ~/.ICEauthority and you will have issues
<S2Do> Ubottu: md5 check matches. Any suggestion? How can I start the installation in textmode?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alexander_> Can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: indeed :), I was managing Dell servers flawlessly in Florida from the UK. Now I work in the same building and I have to do so much more leg work with the damn things
<Alexander_> I need Ubuntu drivers for my laptop's camera/mic.
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<Alexander_> ?
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: 2 observations re: that link: 1. Envelopes print flawlessly from XPx64 machine using Word 2003. 2. Sort of similar to thread you pasted, I can get env to print "acceptably" by exporting to PDF then printing from PDF software in Ubuntu.
<Alexander_> Cheese?
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | Alexander_
<ubottu> Alexander_: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: yes, cheese
<Alexander_> A
<Alexander_> I already know that I need the drivers.
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: sounds like they aren perhaps not following specs too well... and their drive quality will vary, etc
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: From Evince, paper size in printer settings DOES show 10 envelope and will even let me define custom paper size. Neither so in OO.
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: then why did you question, if you know it?
<S2Do> ActionParsnip:  md5 check matches. Any suggestion? How can I start installation in textmode?
<Alexander_> Pidgin's webcam won't work.
<KUN> ActionParsnip: take note about gksudo command ; )  and how have I use chmod command?
<ActionParsnip> S2Do: use the alternate installer maybe
<Alexander_> <Alexander_> I need Ubuntu drivers for my laptop's camera/mic.
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: Also, LibreOffice is the new "black"
<Alexander_> I need the drivers, where can I get them?
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: or OO is maybe fudging their printer module?
<ActionParsnip> KUN: read samples online, you can give your user owner of the folders and data
<crimsonmane> Alexander: look up Jasper
<shawnboy> LibreOffice?
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: Printing should be agnostic and left to CUPS
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: you dodnt answer my question
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: But consider that it is a multi-platform issue....
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: strange then, that it works (basically) from Evince but not OO.
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: does cheese show you a picture of yourself?
<Alexander_> Jasper?
<Alexander_> Let me check.
<crimsonmane> jasper is the backbone for webcams
<KUN> ActionParsnip: ok dude!!! thanks for your help and info!! keep trying or will try FOF+alarian mod
<Alexander_> so
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: I think I read somewhere that Fedora has no probs. So maybe it's just one of those things. Software planets must all be aligned.
<Alexander_> where do I get jasper?
<crimsonmane> i remember getting it via command line... one sec
<claudio196> Hello all. I have a boot problem with the latest maverick kernel update. The pc hangs after running /scriots/init-bottom. I reinstalled upstart, initscripts, initramfs-tools (as chroot), etc but I'm still stuck at init-bottom. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: also can you use http://pastie.org    and give the output of:   lsusb    Thanks
<MarkB> Is Logitech Webcam drivers compatible with Xubuntu?
<MarkB> Or Linux period.
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: LibreOffice... that the one I've heard of that sort of broke off from OpenOffice?
<ActionParsnip> MarkB: depends on the chi pinside
<MarkB> ActionParsnip:  What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: its an openoffice fork
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: should I avoid at this point, you think? (stability-wise?)
#ubuntu 2011-03-03
<crimsonmane> Alexander you can get jasper from the software center inside your "start menu" thingy
<ActionParsnip> MarkB: well, different models use different chips in the camera, so it varies. Some will work without any effort, some need a little work
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: yup
<Alexander_> ActionParship
<minimec> MarkB: All newer Logitech cams are using the UVC driver and are compatible.
<Alexander_> After I install Cheese, where will it be?
<MarkB> Minimec:  Where can I get Drivers then?  I have c310, is that compatible?
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: have you taken it for a spin?
<crimsonmane> Alexander_: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center, search for Jasper, it's called "The JasPer JPEG-2000 runtime library"
<minimec> MarkB: Newer cams should be plug&play. Otherwise see http://www.quickcamteam.net/
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: its fine here, its also default in natty
<valadares> hey guys,what is the limit of RAM that detects xubuntu?
<crimsonmane> im going AFK... private message me for jasper help
<Alexander_> crimsonmane
<Alexander_> I found it,
<Sentynel> My Kubuntu 10.10 system fails to boot on newer kernel versions - 2.6.35-24 works, but -25 and -27 fail - it just hangs on a plain blue screen when Xorg should start. Had a look in Xorg's logs and all I could find that looks relevant is "[    13.197] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)". Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: under the application menu someplace
<Alexander_> okay.
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: Minimally on Windows only so far...
<MarkB> Minimec:  What driver do I need to get for my c310 to work on Emesene?
<MarkB> Because, it will not work for some reason; but I go to Preferences and it works there.
<ActionParsnip> MarkB: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: sorta stable?
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: I may give it a whirl. at least a test run.
<guru2_> hello
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: From what little I've seen, no issues, and so far no bad press... all gold so far
<MarkB> Action:  I put  lsusb into run, and nothing happened?
<ActionParsnip> MarkB: did it not output some text?
<MarkB> Action:  No sir, it didn't.
<valadares> who know what is the limit of RAM that detects Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> valadares: 32bit or 64bit?
<beekar> i'd say that xubuntu would detact all that your bios would, if you use 64
<shawnboy> [TK]D-Fender: thanks. for the moment, I'll chalk the envelope thing up to "one of those things". Appreciate your suggestions.
<minimec> MarkB: So it is tather an Emsnse problem... Install guvcview once and start it. If it works your cam is 100% uvc compatible. It looks like the c310 is an update of the c300 webcam. http://answerpot.com/showthread.php?814602-Support+for+the+Logitech+C310+USB+HD+Webcam
<valadares> 32bits
<valadares> ActionParsnip:i use xubuntu 32 bits
<ActionParsnip> valadares: 32bit can use 3.2Gb, 3.2Gb can use 64Gb (but each process can only use 3.2Gb), 64Bit can use 16 exabytes technically
<[TK]D-Fender> shawnboy: Idea : Feed the envelope and "cheat" the alignment to get the same ends
<ActionParsnip> 3.2Gb == 32bit PAE, sorry
<MarkB> Minimec:  Thank you, I will look at this.  Do I get guvcview by entering in Terminal?
<Trashi> hi. i did install ubuntu (gnome) maverick. i use the recommend driver for me nvidia 9500. the problem is that all, especially flash, movies are jerking ... what can i do? before installing ubuntu 10.10 i did use kubuntu 10.04 with the same driver, and everything was fine?!
<minimec> MarkB: sudo apt-get install guvcview
<MarkB> I know that, just wanted to know if you get from somewhere else.
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    thanks
<elio_> hola
<Trashi> ActionParsnip: one moment
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: do you see yourself in cheese?
<valadares> ActionParsnip: thank you much
<Trashi> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1626781
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: sudo apt-get --purge remove browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common swfdec-mozilla; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: you have too many plugins, the command will remove the plugins you have and then install the adobe plugin
<crimsonmane> alexander_ you there?
<myradlife> Hi everyone!   I have a script listed to execute in my crontab but it does not appear to actually take effect. I know this because running the script manually has an effect on a log file. When I check that log file, it doesn't show an update! This is very easy to understand from my pastebin: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1120219
<mycosys> having an issue with xkb - have edited the rules and srvr_ctrl files to add back the vtsysreq option, but no joy, suspect ubuntu has disabled the xorg behavior of compiling them on start, how do i get it to runxkbcomp automatically?
<Trashi> ActionParsnip: ok i'll try that ... i did use your recommended flash package with kubuntu, but ubuntu suggested these packages .. thank you for your help
<MarkB> Okay, I installed guvcview it works there.
<MarkB> But it still doesn't work in Emesene.
<crimsonmane> welcome back Alexander_
<Alexander_> Thanks.
<Alexander_> Hey ActionParsnip, I can see my face.
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: no worries dude, i don't trrust those automatic things personally, I do what I know works
<myradlife> *sorry if this is a repost, I just identified with NickServ
<myradlife> Hi everyone!   I have a script listed to execute in my crontab but it does not appear to actually take effect. I know this because running the script manually has an effect on a log file. When I check that log file, it doesn't show an update! This is very easy to understand from my pastebin: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1120219
<Alexander_> But I can't make video calls with Pidgin.
<MarkB> What driver do I need to download for my c310 to work in Emesene?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: thats because its not configured
<Trashi> ActionParsnip: next time i'll take a look for the right package and install immediately via terminal... just to save my time ;)
<Alexander_> How do I configure it?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: can you use http://pastie.org  and give the output of: lsusb      thanks
<mycosys> or at lest where the .xkm files are on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: jaunty is no longer supported
<mycosys> i am aware of this
<mycosys> is a simple question tho
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: then why ask if its not supported?
<oal> If I wanted to, could I buy another hdd and just hook it up to my computer for raid, to make things faster? Or how does it work?
<mycosys> because it is a simple question that somebody could well know off the top of their head
<awesomexpress> hello
<crimsonmane> ActionParsnip: and Alexander_ please keep me updated with the video calls in pidgin. i also dont know how to configure the cam in pidgin. doesnt seem to be an option. i'm afk dinner and baby.
<mycosys> is only a few months out of support
<ActionParsnip> mycosys: doesnt matter, dead is dead
<awesomexpress> anyone have a problem with drop down menus being crooked and slanted when installing gnome on kubuntu?
<minimec> MarkB: please use my nick if you are talking to me. I installed emesene and also see my Logitech Webcam sphere in the preferences. Now I cannot tell, if it works for video calls.
<slt28800642> myradlife are you trying to run every minute? I don't think you need the */1. Have you tried just 1 ?
<MarkB> Minimec:  I was talking in-general to everyone.  But don't I need drivers to get it working?  Or does friend need Emesene too for it to work, she has Msn for Windows.
<awesomexpress> anyone have a problem with drop down menus being crooked and slanted when installing gnome on kubuntu?
<Mother> greetings
<Alexander_> ActionParsnip
<rami1983> hallo! when i try to browse my smartphone via bluetooth, the smartphone asks me for a password. which pass should i type???
<Alexander_> Can I send you a scrennie?
<Mother> whenever I reboot, iwconfig reports the essid as something totally weird, eg. ESSID:"g\xC6isQ\xFFJ\xEC)\xCD\xBA\xAB\xF2\xFB\xE3F|\xC2T\xF8\x1B\xE8\xE7\x8DvZ.c3\x9F\xC9\x9A"
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: just copy the text and use pastebin, no need for a full screenie, We only need the text
<beekar> yeah that looks weird.
<minimec> MarkB: Your cam is recognized by ubuntu as uvc cam. You can use it with skype, and other software. I don't now if emesene is able to interact 100% with the uvc driver, but you won't find a better driver for your cam in linux. UVC is the best.
<Mother> this is what I have in /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/LHkKTqkc
<MarkB> So, my only bet is to get Skype?
<Mother> I've tried the ESSID with and without quotes
<Mother> no dice
<Alexander_> ActionParnship, http://icanhasimage.com/images/meze29zr5303p75jptp.png
<minimec> MarkB: My Logitech cam is working in the  'emesene preferences', connected to my hotmail account, but I never tried emesene before.
<Alexander_> Sorry, I couldn't go on pastebin for some reason.
<fuzion24> I have a 2TB drive Western digital that I cant mount
<fuzion24> it is formatted as NTFS
<fuzion24> I can see it in /dev/sda
<myradlife> slt28800642, Yes, I'm trying to run every minute not because I must, but it's easier to debug when I'm impatient to wait 30 min intervals
<fuzion24> and it even shows the correct partitions and how much data is on it
<Alexander_> Are there any alternate programs to Pidgin?
<Alexander_> For MSN?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: what protocol do you use?
<mycosys> fuzion24 - was it properly unmounted on the last system you used it on?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: amsn
<Alexander_> amsn?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: but your camera won't work in amsn either, as you haven't configured it
<fuzion24> mycosys, possibly, but I don't think so
<mycosys> you would need to force it on this system then, not a good idea
<Alexander_> How do I configure it?
<myradlife> slt28800642, I've tried with */30 and I have the same issue
<fuzion24> is there some issue with ubuntu and ntfs partitions over a certain size
<mycosys> put it back in the last system u used it in and use 'safely remove hardware' if it was windows
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: if you give the output of; lsusb   we can advise
<fuzion24> It is an internal drive
<jrib> fuzion24: what happens when you attempt to mount it?
<myradlife> slt28800642, what do you think is the problem with ipUpdate.pl not correctly executing in crontab?
<Alexander_> ActionParsnip
<Alexander_> look at this screenie
<Alexander_> http://icanhasimage.com/images/meze29zr5303p75jptp.png
<BillyBob> hello, what do i do, i'm brand new?
<slt28800642> <myradlife> try * * * * * ipUpdate.pl
<testtest> !ask | BillyBob
<ubottu> BillyBob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> BillyBob: do whatever you want to do!  Enjoy your ubuntu
<fuzion24> /dev/sda1 on / type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<BillyBob> all right, anyone know about LTSP?
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: ok its a suyin chip and it's ID is 064e:c116     if you'd use a pastebin like I SAID, you can copy and paste it much easier
<fuzion24> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Green
<fuzion24> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<fuzion24> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<fuzion24> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<FloodBot1> fuzion24: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: so now you can use that ID and find guides
<fuzion24> sorry
<fuzion24> it says its mounted to /
<exutux> myradlife: put * * * * * with full /path/script in crontab
<fuzion24> but so is sdb1
<myradlife> exutux, I'll try the full path
<slt28800642> myradlife, if that works, try  30 * * * * ipUpdate.pl , doh yea, and full path.
<fuzion24> jrib,  any ideas?
<mycosys> fuzion24 - try ls /dev/disk/by-path
<fuzion24> mycosys,  what do you mean /by-path?
<kb8wmc> looking for current HOWTO for installing Linksys WMP54G wireless card in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, have searched and can find nothing current...
<mycosys> shows all drives and their mount points
<fuzion24> oh thats an actual directory
<fuzion24> what should I do with that
<fuzion24> or what is that
<Mother> any ideas on why iwconfig is reporting that weird SSID?
<Alexander_> ActionParsnip
<Alexander_> What ID?
<mycosys> 'ls /dev/disk/by-path' - run it fuzion24
<jrib> fuzion24: well... is it already mounted?
<fuzion24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574743/
<fuzion24> it says it is
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: identifier, its a common work,like a fake ID, or "Can I see your ID please"
<fuzion24> but it says sdb1 is mounted to the same point
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: the ID is:    064e:c116
<Alexander_> so what do I do with that code?
<myradlife> exutux, slt28800642 , I made that change and I'll see if it takes effect consistently over time. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Alexander_: use it to find guides
<jrib> fuzion24: so unmount it and mount it where you want
<Alexander_> SO do I google it?
<fuzion24> it wont let me unmount
<ActionParsnip> fuzion24: is your pwd in the mount point
<trentg> How do I set kernel options with the new live cds?
<fuzion24> umount: /: device is busy.
<ActionParsnip> fuzion24: well yeah, you need that, thats your OS
<fuzion24> there are two drives both mounted to /
<fuzion24> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<ActionParsnip> fuzion24: you can't mount drives, you mount partitions
<fuzion24> /dev/sda1 on / type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<fuzion24> thats what i meant
<fuzion24> partition sda1 and sdb1 are both mounted to /
<fuzion24> according to mount
<jrib> fuzion24: how did sda1 get mounted to /?
<fuzion24> no idea
<ActionParsnip> fuzion24: do you use raid?
<fuzion24> no
<jrib> fuzion24: is this a standard install? or wubi?
<fuzion24> standard
<jrib> fuzion24: when you first boot, is sda1 mounted to /+
<fuzion24> want me to reboot and find out?
<jrib> fuzion24: sure, why not
<alejandro> hola
<crimsonmane> hola. como estas?
<alejandro> ayuda con xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !es | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alejandro> no tengo sonido
<crimsonmane> @ubottu - estudie espaniol para dos anos en mi escuela, y duermo en la clase. y no se nada mas. porque soy un gringo pendejo.
<elfranne> if i place a log file in /var/log does it get removed after some time if it is not written in it anymore ?
<Alexander_> <crimsonmane> @ubottu - estudie espaniol para dos anos en mi escuela, y duermo en la clase. y no se nada mas. porque soy un gringo pendejo.
<Alexander_> LOL
<elfranne> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fisted> xD
<cyfu> hey chrookit gave me this warning The following suspicious files and directories were found:
<cyfu> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.14/.autoreg /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.14/.autoreg
<cyfu> should I just delete them all? or is it a false alarm
<thethinker> what is the additional drivers part in system? is that to install windows drivers?
<melow01> I've got a compile from source question... is this the correct irc channel?
<aeon-ltd> melow01: running ubuntu?, then yes
<allblack_soulja> how do i run a windows xp start up cd using ubuntu as a os
<dtb> hi guys, when i apt-get install xprint on my server it wants to install about 60 different xserver-xorg-video* packages, xterm, etc.. - any way around this? I just need the pdf utils from within xprint
<melow01> aeon-ltd, yes, ubuntu lucid 10.04
<allblack_soulja> hello
<aeon-ltd> melow01: go ahead, ask the chan
<thethinker> my webcam flips the video in ubuntu, best course of action?
<jrib> allblack_soulja: you mean in a virtual machine?
<allblack_soulja> no
<allblack_soulja> on the cpu
<jrib> allblack_soulja: then what do you mean
<allblack_soulja> trying to change os's
<jrib> allblack_soulja: you want to boot tho windows cd?
<allblack_soulja> yup
<ActionParsnip> allblack_soulja: why?
<allblack_soulja> cuz my sound card isnt  working
<jrib> allblack_soulja: that's not really related to ubuntu, just put the disc in, reboot your computer and make sure your bios is setup to boot from the cd first
<beekar> use virtualbox if you wanna run windows, if thats what you're asking.
<ActionParsnip> allblack_soulja: so why do you need a windows cd for that, when you are using ubuntu?
<Hezinho> hello all
<turno> does anyone use the 'nzb' newsgroup client? I just installed it and i can't get it to connect, even though my credentials work in two other clients.
<Hezinho> i need help please
<jrib> Hezinho: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<allblack_soulja> i did an it was but it still didnt boot right
<ActionParsnip> allblack_soulja: why do you need your windows CD for a soundcard when you are using ubuntu, it makes no sense
<thethinker> my webcam flips the video in ubuntu, best course of action?
<jrib> allblack_soulja: do you want to troubleshoot your sound issue or do you want to install windows?
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: what module does the camera use?
<Hezinho> my touchpad is not working on ubuntu 10.10 ( sony vaio vpceb11fx) ?
<allblack_soulja> because thats not the only prob i cant run devices an i already did trouble shoot
<odeland> I have an old Pentium M 1.3Ghz laptop I'd like to install Ubuntu on, should I get Netbook edition? I can't find a comparison chart with desktop version.
<allblack_soulja> i need windows for my cam
<nsd> Anyone know where Fvwm finds its mini icons? or if EWMH tells it where they are? I can't find the icon that gnuplot uses
<jrib> odeland: no, use the desktop edition.  But how much ram do you have?
<thethinker> ActionParsnip: i dont understand?
<turno> thethinker : you can find out what kernel modules are in use on your system by typing 'lsmod' on a command line
<ActionParsnip> Hezinho: most zony touchpads are made working with the boot option: i8024.nopnp
<odeland> 514MB Ram
<miketomdool> netbook addition just has a different look if i remember correctly
<nsd> ActionParsnip: lol @ zony
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: can you run:  lsmod    and use a pastebin to give the output
<aeon-ltd> odeland: i would actually get lubuntu or xubuntu, its a common mistake to think unr is lighter in any way
<ActionParsnip> nsd: ;)
<JuJuBee> Why would Rhythmbox only find 953 of my 7K songs?
<odeland> ok, thanks guys
<turno> thethinker: ls (like ls for a directory) mod (modules)... there's also lspci and lsusb for listing what devices are on those busses
<jrib> odeland: you should be fine with the desktop edition, though lubuntu and xubuntu are good choices if you find ubuntu sluggish (I run it fine on a similar system).  You could also just try out different window managers once you install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Hezinho: sorry:   i8042.nopnp
<nsd> aeon-lt: I've read reviews of more recent releases of xubuntu that say that it's comperable to Gnome (regular Ubuntu); LXDE (as used in lubuntu) would be faster and lighter, but not officially supported
<turno> jujubee : 6k of files in an odd format?
<nsd> aeon-ltd: oh nvm direct that at odeland
<JuJuBee> turno: ?
<JuJuBee> I mean over 7000 songs
<thethinker> http://pastebin.com/ZFhwPTYB i think
<Hezinho> but what should i do with that ?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: I've seen rhytmnbox crumble with large collections, deadbeef works well with them though :)
<odeland> nsd: thanks
<allblack_soulja> my cpu was origanally windows bt now i cant change it back
<allblack_soulja> any help
<allblack_soulja> welcom
<turno> jujubee : are all your files mp3s, or are they something bizarre like .ape or .mpc... really that's just a shot in the dark, not particularly likely
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: perfect, ok it is using the uvcvideo driver
<Metaxa> Gaming Question: Are their any popular MMOs native for linux?
<Hezinho> i tried to add this line on the grub but with no luck
<jrib> allblack_soulja: do you want to troubleshoot your sound issue or do you want to install windows?
<nsd> odeland: np. Also, you can go from LXDE to Gnome to Xfce to KDE any time you want with any version of Ubuntu
<allblack_soulja> install windows
<JuJuBee> turno: no, all mp3
<jrib> allblack_soulja: then put the disc in, reboot, and setup your bios to boot from the cd.  ##windows can help you more
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: never used deadbeef
<odeland> guess I'll start with desktop edition and move from there if anything
<thethinker> ActionParsnip: what does that mean to me?
<turno> thethinker : next step, http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=uvcvideo+upside+down
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: you need to see if that module has an option to be flipped vertically
<JuJuBee> turno: I had to reinstall my OS today and it was working fine before the re-install
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: its light and awesome
<Geoffrey2> um, what's this "Distribution Upgrade" that's coming down the pipe?
<halitus> whats the best way to install a very lightweight gui on ubuntu server?
<javahorn> Hi
<turno> jujubee : no idea then, sorry
<javahorn> gconf-editor and looking under /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<nsd> odeland: All you have to do to try another desktop manager is install the package from Synaptic or on the command line. E.g., if you wanted to go from Gnome (used in Ubuntu) to KDE (used in Kubuntu), that's as simple as sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: not available accoring to apt-get
<javahorn> i did this and changed the power parameters
<JuJuBee> I am using kubuntu, if that matters.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: its not in the default repos
<javahorn> from this link ie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<Mother> nothing I hate more than booting a box that's been off for a month, and finding stuff has stopped working
<javahorn> and next it went to commandline mode after reboot
<Mother> why would wireless keep re-associating?
<turno> does anyone use the client 'nzb' ?
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: if you run: file /sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip     do you get file not found or is it a text file?
<javahorn> and as per instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<javahorn> i enabled the BIOS
<javahorn> again it is going in command line
<visual1ce> can i edit the alternate iso to install only those applications i use?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install deadbeef
<javahorn> ie regular ubuntu is not picked up, why and how to come around?
<Geoffrey2> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 Gnome, and I'm looking at a box talking about a Distribution Upgrade....next upgrade should be 11.04 in late April....
<nsd> visual1ce: I think you might be able to do that if you install in expert mode; otherwise, yes, you can edit the ISO
<nsd> visual1ce: take a look at this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10038
<crimsonmane> Geoffrey2: the version number on Ubuntu 10.10 refers to the date it was released. so yes you should do that distro upgrade
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: if the file exists then the task is very simple
<Hezinho> what i'm supposed to do with this "i8042.nopnp" ?
<zombie_> I have a question
<javahorn> maco: in here?
<ActionParsnip> Hezinho: add it as a boot option in /etc/default/grub    then run: sudo update-grub
<crimsonmane> !ask | zombie_
<ubottu> zombie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whitefinger> anyone know a good place to start learning Csharp but writing and running in ubuntu?
<zombie_> Is there any software of ubuntu that can remove DRM from music tracks?
<visual1ce> thanks nsd!
<Hezinho> thanks - can you write me the full command that i need to add ?
<odeland> nsd: aeon-ltd: jrib: thanks guys, be back later if I need help switching GUI :)
<nsd> visual1ce: no problem
<thethinker> not found
<ActionParsnip> Hezinho: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: darn
<nsd> odeland: np
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: try: http://radu.cotescu.com/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/
<ActionParsnip> Hezinho: add it in the quotes with the      quiet splash     save the new file then run:  sudo update-grub    reboot to test
<zombie_> Hello?
<whitefinger> Starting to code in Csharp but wanting to start on ubuntu Because i hate windows anyone have any tips
<Hezinho> thank u - im trying it now
<nsd> zombie_: Depends on where you live, whether that's legal or not. If you're in the USA, that would violate the DMCA.
<Geoffrey2> crimsonmane, I'm already running 10.10, and have been since October....
<nsd> zombie_: In other words, it'd be illegal, sorry.
<zombie_> I need software like sound taxi
<javahorn> ie regular ubuntu is not picked up, why and how to come around?
<whitefinger> Zombie what is it that you are looking for?
<nsd> whitefinger: Isn't there mono for that? I think that's a linux C# implementation.
<crimsonmane> Geoffrey2: upgrading will not change your version from 10.10 to anything
<zombie_> if I buy music I have the right to remove the drm from it
<nsd> zombie_: I don't believe that's how the law works; that's the reason for the DMCA. Removing DRM is illegal, afaik
<zombie_> Windows 7 and xp have sound taxi now I'm on Linux ubuntu 10.10 and I'm looking for a program like sound taxi
<ActionParsnip> nsd: it is illegal
<Geoffrey2> crimsonmane, ok, I just wanted to make sure that was an expected upgrade, and I someone wasn't picking up an Alpha of 11.04 somehow....
<zombie_> whatever
<nsd> ActionParsnip: yeah, though so
<zombie_> I'm outta here
<zombie_> lame
<crimsonmane> Geoffrey2:  11.04 would indicate it was released November 4th. see how that works?
<Pici> crimsonmane: no, that would be 2011, April.
<crimsonmane> Pici:  thanks lol
<thethinker> ActionParsnip: I seem to already have those
<smplman> i have a beagleboard xm running ubuntu 10.10. Im trying to setup a touchscreen, which the touch works fine, but the monitor is just green. Any suggestions?
<crimsonmane> i was way off lol
<sec^nd> hello
<Geoffrey2> crimsonmane, I'm familiar with the numbering sequence, I've just never gotten a notice for an entire Distro upgrade between version releases...so wasn't sure what was happening...
<jboyette> login
<sec^nd> I want to install ubuntu from a usb flash drive but gparted keeps failing and the installer fails, is there a workaround ?
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: well you have an avenue of investigation now, see what you can dig up
<Hezinho> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i8042.nopnp" - this is what it looks like - its okay ?
<nsd> Geoffrey2: releases that are marked LTS you only have to upgrade from every third (?) release, when another LTS is released. LTS stands for long term support. The last LTS was 10.04, so since you have10.10, do the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> sec^nd: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<crimsonmane> sec^nd: you'll need the Alternative Install disc
<javahorn> will someone help?
<thethinker> ActionParsnip: So, Google?
<ActionParsnip> Hezinho: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.nopnp"
<nsd> sec^nd: If gparted fails, the installer can't continue. You might try partioning with another program (though I doubt that'd help) or another flash drive
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: if thats the search engine you prefer, yes
<Hezinho> ok
<sec^nd> ActionParsnip: I checked the md5
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: you have a lot of ammo to throw in it, also use your lappy make and model too
<sec^nd> nsd: doesn't work, seems to be a problem with the live system being on a flash drive
<alexanderbandukw> Does anyone knoe if it is inefficient to have a bash script run in the background constantly?
<sec^nd> cd burner broken
<ActionParsnip> sec^nd: at what point does the installer fail?
<thethinker> ammo?
<whitefinger> There is but testing in ubuntu is seeming to  be deficult becuase it is in .exe and wine will run it but close automaticly, even with a stop close oh .net
<sec^nd> ActionParsnip: before partitioning
<ActionParsnip> thethinker: ammunition, in the shape of information
<ActionParsnip> sec^nd: have you tried updating ubiquity and gparted in the livecd
<crimsonmane> sec^nd: i had similar issues and was absolutely forced to use Alternate disc
<th0r> alexanderbandukw: why don't you run it and find out?
<sec^nd> ActionParsnip: no internet :/
<ActionParsnip> sec^nd: is the system a laptop?
<sec^nd> crimsonmane: can I use the alternative disc from my usb ?
<sec^nd> ActionParsnip: a computer with no internet (box)
<lastm> Good evening.  Evince.  Anybody know what would cause a 3.5mb pdf to take over 2mins to load using 10.04 with 12GB RAM?
<ActionParsnip> sec^nd: gah, could try the alternate cd as crimsonmane said
<aeon-ltd> lastm: crap cpu and gpu? :)
<speeqs> Hey, I was wondering if anybody could tell me to a website where i can learn about unix? please and thanks!
<crimsonmane> sec^nd: only if you're using usb cd drive. also, its a usb stick, so you can update it from any computer, like the one you're using now.
<alexanderbandukw> thor: i didn't want to have to write it if it would
<nsd> alexanderbandukw: Bash scripts aren't the fastest programs, so no, but that depends on what it's doing. If you're concerned it's eating up resources, just fire up system monitor and see how much of a load it's using
<th0r> speeqs: the linux documentatioin project....tldp.org
<sec^nd> crimsonmane: what ?
<pac1> I can't get a cron job to run.  I set the job up in crontab -e, but it never seems to run.  There are no cron logs in /var/log.  any advice?
<javahorn> how to get to ubuntu graphic one from command line as after reboot it takes me to commandline!
<nsd> alexanderbandukw: What are you trying to accomplish with the script?
<Jgilk1> linux virgin seeks help installing wifi drivers?
<lastm> aeon-ltd: Intel Xeon 3.00GHz -- eight of them.
<pac1> javahorn try startx
<nsd> javahorn: Try logging in and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: is it internal or USB based?
<whitefinger> nsd: There is but testing in ubuntu is seeming to  be deficult becuase it is in .exe and wine will run it but close automaticly, even with a stop close oh .net
<Jgilk1> internal
<crimsonmane> sec^nd: i'm sorry i didnt word that very well. you said you're installing via usb drive, and the other person suggested you update it. you said you can't because that computer has no internet. to which i suggest you bring that usb drive to a computer that has internet.
<aeon-ltd> lastm: tried diff readers?
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: is the system a laptop or branded pc?
<lastm> aeon-ltd: No.  Any suggestions?
<Jgilk1> netbook/laptop
<javahorn> pac1
<sec^nd> crimsonmane: the usb isn't peristent
<javahorn> why it is happening after resetting power management?
<aeon-ltd> lastm: xpdf?, what is this pdf file anyway?
<nsd> whitefinger: Hmmm... Well, I must confess I know hardly anything about C#. If what you're trying to run is an executable and you don't have the source, there isn't much you can do about it but try wine (which you have)
<crimsonmane> sec^nd: is it possible for you to borrow someone's cd drive just for this project?
<pac1> javahorn, are you sure gdm has not started?
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: what make / model
<Jgilk1> toshiba nb505
<javahorn> pac1 yes
<lastm> aeon-ltd: The pdf is a bunch of scanned tax documents.  I'm sure it wasn't created well, it is only 20 pages, but it is 3.5mb.
<whitefinger> nsd: wine will run it but close right away even with a close program i install mono and run mono ( application.exe) and it runs its just weird lol
<aeon-ltd> lastm: no idea, does the cpu spike?
<nsd> whitefinger: So it works...? I can't really help, sorry
<lastm> aeon-ltd: No.  They're all under 50%.
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: i'd use a wired connection and get full updates for a start
<aeon-ltd> lastm: hdd activity?
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: after a reboot, click system -> admin ->  hardware drivers      and it may be offered to you
<javahorn> pac1: nsd  none of the option is working
<Jgilk1> i cant access internet through wired or wireless connection is the problem only way i have access through internet is on the windows 7 side
<pac1> did you try the  /etc/init.d/gdm restart suggested by nsd?
<whitefinger> nsd: no problem thanks for the help You have any sugestions on a nice langauge to use in ubuntu that can have graphical interface.
<alexanderbandukw> nsd: constantly check to see if pictures are in my download folder and if so move them to pictures
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: if no, run:    sudo lshw -C network       and you will be shown the chip, you can use it to find guides
<pac1> javahorn, what happens when you do  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lastm> aeon-ltd: Nothing.  The Network History shows bumps to 2.0 MB/s, but that's about it.
<lokidass> hello, uhm im am writing from weechat, i cant get into gdm, im stuck at terminal level after boot :(
<bastidrazor> nsd: pac1: init had been replaced by upstart. use sudo service gdm restart  :instead
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: updates fix a lot, and you will have access to te web which will have drivers
<nsd> alexanderbandukw: That shouldn't be too bad, just make it sleep between tests
<whitefinger> lastm: are you have slow drive problem?
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687636   shows a PPA which will make it work
<nsd> badstidrazor: Oh, right, although I could've sworn /etc/init.d/gdm restart still works though
<pac1> bastidrazor, thanks I need to be reminded of that.
<Jgilk1> i have followed this perscribed step to try to install drivers and it gives me a line of code... should i post line of code here?
<javahorn> pac1: it says, about script you are trying to invoke has been converted to and upstartjob, you may also use restart(8) utility
<lastm> aeon-ltd: Just tried xpdf and it loads without difficulty.
<pac1> javahorn, does  sudo service gdm restart work?
<lastm> whitefinger: No.  Everything else loads just fine.
<aeon-ltd> lastm: heh problem solved, assume it was a bug in your previous reader
<javahorn> pac1: no
<nsd> whitefinger: Well, Java is pretty easy to pick up and you can do GUIs pretty easily
<whitefinger> lastm: oh ok i just seen the last post about your drive thats all lol
<willske> yes
<alexanderbandukw> nsd: thanks
<willske> What's good
<Hezinho> does anyone know how to pause the boot proses i have an error msg ?
<Jgilk1> thanks i will try that and let you know if i have further problems
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: if you run:   rfkill list     are any of the entries listed as blocked?
<str> hi there, please help wih upstart
<nsd> whitefinger: You can also do GUIs in python fairly easily (methinks). Writing a gui app in C/C++ is of course gong to be harder
<whitefinger> nsd: hm.. i like basic and i did not mind python but that was years and years and years ago
<javahorn> bastidrazor: no it is not working
<nsd> alexanderbandukw: Any time.
<str> i have a process that i start up with specified user, that spawns bash -l -c, that spawns another process
<javahorn> nsd pac1 bastidrazor  wha it the workaournd?
<str> with upstart
<str> as a result, sudo stop blah doesn't work
<lastm> aeon-ltd: xpdf will let me do what I need to get done tonight, but what are they doing differently?  Is there anything that can be changed on evince to improve performance?
<pac1> javahorn, no workarounds.  did you install a server or a desktop ubuntu?
<pac1> javahorn, when and what did you install?
<nsd> whitefinger: Well, if Basic's your thing, I think there might be some implementations of that that use GUIS, not sure though
<whitefinger> nsd: yeah python was my second languge but i did not like windows execution problems and i want something that i can use for ubuntu and windows base
<aeon-ltd> lastm: i've had no recent experience with evince so i would not know
<lokidass> I tried reinstalling GDM but it did not work :(
<javahorn> pac1: desktop 10.10
<javahorn> it was fine
<pac1> javahorn, then what?
<javahorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting -- i did for powermanagement,changed values
<nsd> whitefinger: Well if it's portability you want, Java is pretty good for that. the Netbeans IDE lets you design GUIs right in it, or you can write the GUIs entirely by hand. Take a look at the tutorials at http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/
<javahorn> pac1: then rebooted , it said about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<javahorn> i changed BIOS setttings in Advanced tab for Samsung, and since then it is taking me to commandline and not coming up for regular screen of ubuntu
<crimsonmane> javahorn: change the settings back?
<javahorn> crimsonmane: for BIOS?
<crimsonmane> yes
<javahorn> pac1: it is mystery!
<lastm> aeon-ltd: Well, thank you.  Have a good evening.
<whitefinger> nsd: thanks checking it out now see if i like it
<javahorn> crimsonmane: i wonot be getting desired effect then as the link says
<javahorn> pac1: any idea?
<nsd> whitefinger: No problem. I gtg, so if you have any other questions ask someone else ;)
<smplman> i have an egalaxy touchscreen but the axis are inverted. How can i config?
<whitefinger> nsd: thanks and will do talk to you another time lol
<CT1> Hi. How can I list all files in a directory and its subdirectories and show their full path? I tried [ls -F -R /media/USB | grep "\.avi"] and get all the files, but without their full path... just the filename.  Any ideas?
<pac1> javahorn, lets take a look at /var/log/Xorg.log
<Rallias> I have a server program that displays output to the screen, and stops itself once it starts loading and doesn't accept any requests until I bring it to the front. How would I go about sending it back away, or making my ssh not have to run with it?
<sony-touchpad> i still cant see the touchpad tab on my sony vaio
<Random832> CT1: find
<Pici> CT1: find /media/USB/ -type f -iname "*.avi"
<pac1> javahorn, can you find Xorg.0.log
<sony-touchpad> i added the command line to grub
<ActionParsnip> smplman: http://www.plop.at/en/touchscreen.html    you may need an xorg.conf to define the flipping of the axis
<javahorn> crimsonmane: even BIOS re set does not bring back it.
<javahorn> pac1: where is that
<CT1> Thank you Random832 and Pici!
<pac1> javahorn, /var/log
<pac1> javahorn, familar with http://pastebin.com/ ?
<ActionParsnip> smplman: actually try this:
<ActionParsnip> smplman: sudo modprobe -r touchkitusb; sudo modprobe touchkitusb swap_xy
<javahorn> pac1:  yes, there are 5 of them, i opened Xorg.0.log
<pac1> ok.
<pac1> copy and paste it in pastebin and click submit
<ActionParsnip> smplman: does it help?, if so the fix is VERY easy
<SudoKing> after upgrading i seem to have lost sound, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system when I run alsa force-reload
<smplman> ActionParsnip, it took the command but nothing
<iharley> I'm new to Ubuntu and am having a problem installing the driver that came with my USB LAN stick.
<iharley> Can anyone help me out with that?
<javahorn> pac1: too tough as i am typing from office laptop and the mishap is on other laptop
<ActionParsnip> smplman: if it works, it won't output anything
<leo> hi
<smplman> ActionParsnip, how can i see what drivers the touchscreen is using?
<pac1> oh right.
<javahorn> pac1: any key thing, if you can say , i can quickly
<pac1> no cut and paste
<smplman> ActionParsnip, still inverted
<pac1> look through Xorg.0.log for problems
<ActionParsnip> smplman: lsmod      will list all th modules in use, look for anything suspect
<pac1> copy to usb stick and put it on office laptop?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<javahorn> pac1: any error to grep for?
<pac1> none in particular.
<iharley> I'm unable to install a Linux driver for my wireless LAN USB stick. CAnyone want to help
<sony-touchpad> how can i see the touchpad tab when i go to "mouse" ?
<pac1> javahorn, look for a crash.
<crimsonmane> iharley:  abandon all hope and get a PCI wireless card
<pac1> and a datestamp.
<ActionParsnip> sony-touchpad: if you run: lsmod    do you see:   psmouse
<crimsonmane> or wired
<javahorn> pac1:  how to copy into usb, cp <filename>  ?
<iharley> @crimsonmane I hope you're joking?
<smplman> ActionParsnip, usbtouchscreen
<crimsonmane> iharley:  not really.
<pac1> yeah.  you have to figure out where it shows up.
<pac1> plug it in
<pac1> and do cat /etc/mtab
<smplman> ActionParsnip, but is says used by 0
<javahorn> pac1
<sony-touchpad> psmouse                62080  0
<ActionParsnip> smplman: thats the driver it uses, see if it has an invert option you can use
<crimsonmane> iharley: usb networks and linux have not agreed for me... and the headache caused me to abandon the concept for months
<smplman> ActionParsnip, will do
<CT1> Pici: [find /media/USB/ -type f -iname "*" > somefile] gives me EXACTLY what I used to use to feed into an app in windows with [dir /p /b >somefile]  Many thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> sony-touchpad: perfect, ok run:    sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse synaptics_resume_reset=N
<iharley> @crimsonmane I follow the install directions but I get errors at the make part. Doesn't help that I'm trying Linux out for the first time either
<ActionParsnip> sony-touchpad: does it work?
<Pici> CT1: you're welcome
<crimsonmane> iharley: i went through your issue. i spent days and weeks trying to resolve it.
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<pac1> javahorn, if you just plugged in, it will be the last device
<pac1> javahorn, ex: /dev/sdi1 /media/5c74ab12-96a6-4814-af52-f08f59108eaa ext2 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<iharley> @crimsonmane Thanks. :(
<histo> iharley: why do you think you need a driver for a thumb drive?
<pac1> you want the part  starting with /media/5c...
<sony-touchpad> now its not working at all after sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<pomir> hello
<javahorn> pac1: /dev/sda7 kind of?
<sec^nd> hi
<sony-touchpad> now its not working at all after sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<crimsonmane> histo: it's not a thumb drive, it's a usb network device
<histo> ahh
<pac1> cp Xorg.0.log /media/5c74ab12-96a6-4814-af52-f08f59108eaa
<ActionParsnip> sony-touchpad: yes is it working ok now?
<histo> iharley: what chipset?
<iharley> @histo because when I connect the USB nothing happens
<histo> iharley: or what type of usb network card?
<ActionParsnip> sony-touchpad: weren't you having gissue with your touchpad not working?
<pomir> hello
<pac1> javahorn,  alternative approach:  copy your home directory (recursively) to the memory stick. then reinstall.
<iharley> @histo it's a realtec RTL8712
<abstrakt> does ubuntu have a sudo "group" by default?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: yes, it's called 'admin'
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, ok cool, so I just need to: adduser meself admin
<iharley> @histo I've downloaded the drivers, but when I run make I get multiple errors
<abstrakt> and then i'll be able to run commands with sudo
<javahorn> pac1:  bit losing sense
<abstrakt> correct?
<pac1> abstrakt, I never created one and cat /etc/group|grep sudo returns sudo:x:27:
<smplman> ActionParsnip, says to load the touchscreen before usbhid
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: that will need sudo, so do it as a user whom can use sudo or in a root recovery console
<ActionParsnip> smplman: nice
<histo> iharley: please don't us the @ just type my name. Or start to type it and hit tab for autocompletion so it hilights your responses
<histo> iharley: what version of ubuntu?
<pac1> javahorn, your bit bucket is full?
<pac1> ;-)
<mycosys> rofl pac1
<smplman> ActionParsnip, where do i change the module order?
<ActionParsnip> smplman: i am not sure, but the others may
<mycosys> dropping on the floor?
<javahorn> pac1: getting stat error
<sony-touchpad> FATAL: Error inserting psmouse (/lib/modules/2.6.35-27-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ActionParsnip> pac1: we get that alert at work
<iharley> histo:  Sorry, and it's the 10.10
<sony-touchpad> now i cant use it
<histo> iharley: have you seen this page? look at post #8 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466185
<pac1> stat error?
<pac1> javahorn, stat error = can't find file
<pac1> co /var/log
<pac1> cd not co
<pac1> cd /var/log
<javahorn> pac1: yes there
<potatodemon> How doI need to modify /etc/sudoers with a bash script programmatically.  How can I do that without having the use visudo ?
<pac1> then cp Xorg.0.log /media/something/Xorg.0.log
<renegade_> u have to use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<iharley> histo: I hadn't seen that, I will try that
<javahorn> permission denied it says
<javahorn> pac1 though under media it is only two directory, i select the latest timestamp one
<pac1> try sudo before the command
<sony-touchpad> the problem from the beginning was that the touchpad worked but only with basic options
<histo> iharley: make sure you read all the way down first
<sony-touchpad> i didnt see the touchpad tub
<sony-touchpad> now its not working at all
<sony-touchpad> after user@Sony:~$ sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  how do i get the hex address of parport0?
<aggrav8d> please and thank you.
<sony-touchpad> what do i need to do now ?
<_skpl> does anyone know what fml means?
<aggrav8d> _skpl - fsck my life.
<sony-touchpad> ubuntu users dont buy sony computers !!!
<mycosys> sony-touchpad, no, no they dont
<javahorn> pac1: this is bootable usb,nowhere it is seen
<Logan_> aggrav8d: lol
<thrilway> Hi, I'm experiencing session crashes, can anyone help me narrow down what might be the malfunctioning process?
<gilles> i have an error  .....The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet".
<gilles> ??
<iharley> histo: Thanks so much. It looks like it's working now
<histo> iharley: np
<javahorn> pac1: up?
<pac1> javahorn, down?
<WarrenSH> I'm giving away a "FREE BUSINESS CARD DESIGN" all the info can be found on my site at http://colorblinddesigns.com/Giveaway.html
<histo> iharley: yeah new network cards can be a pita especially if you are new. It will be built in to the kernel i'm sure in future releases
<maco> gilles: just remove the indicator applet from the panel and add a new one. i dont know why that happens, but i know it occasionally does to panel applets (not just that one in particular)
<gilles> how do i remove it ?
<pac1> javahorn, not familar with bootable usb?
<javahorn> pac1: open /dev/fb0:No such file or directory screens found
<gilles> what is the apple planel ?
<iharley> histo: Quick follow up. I had put the extracted folders on my desktop. When I finished the installation can I trash those folders now, or is that where the driver will live?
<gilles> applet
<javahorn> pac1: those lines are in the last of log ie none have a usable configuration
<sony-touchpad> who knows how to get sony vaio touchpad to work 100% ?
<histo> iharley: no you can trash. them. I would keep a copy though. Make a source folder or something in yoru /home/iharley incase you need the documentation later or something.
<sony-touchpad> i tried everything !!!
<javahorn> pac1: fatal servrer error no screens found
<iharley> histo: Thanks again
<pac1> javahorn,  how about /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<histo> iharley: np
<logankoester> Will chown -R follow symlinks?
<javahorn> pac1:  you mean Xwrapper.config
<logankoester> Ahh, manpage to the rescue - nevermind :) (no by default)
<pac1> nope. xorg.conf
<javahorn> pac1: there is no such file
<witeshark> are the repos down?
<aeon-ltd> witeshark: you closest mirror may be
<aeon-ltd> *your
<pac1> javahorn,  that's the usual case.
<javahorn> pac1: ?
<pac1> however if you have one, X will try to use it.
<rcmaehl> How do I overclock my intel atom to it's max speed of 4ghz in ubuntu?
<histo> rcmaehl: a 4ghz atom?
<histo> wut
<hypermass> wow
<javahorn> pac1: /etc/X11 -- here i donot see any .conf file other than wrapper
<domhegan> hmm
<george> 4ghz 0.o
<javahorn> pac1: where we are heading ? to bucket?
<rcmaehl> Yes
<rcmaehl> specs for the intel atom:  did you know that an Intel Atom CPU can be clocked to 4ghz from 1.6ghz?
<miketomdool> javahorn... x11 doesnt come with a config file by default...
<rcmaehl> ><
<rcmaehl> darn copy fail
<domhegan> why?
<aeon-ltd> rcmaehl: heh i doubt it could reach 3 without melting, or kernel panicking
<rcmaehl> specs for the intel atom: http://pastebin.com/0CFkZ5Rw
<pac1> javahorn,  there's xautoconfig package you could download.
<catphive> testing
<domhegan> this is on a netbook...
<javahorn> pac1: miketomdool  how to get regular ubuntu
<hypermass> when you do it, can you post pics :O
<skychu> anybody knows how to wine war3?
<javahorn> pac1: you mean to say i am missing something?
<aeon-ltd> rcmaehl: yes multipliers can do that, however cooling is the issue at hand
<pac1> javahorn, not necessarily.  I can't say for sure.  Xconfig is a black art.
<javahorn> pac1: though i installed 10.10, only 3 days back , it was fine, save for this wretched powermanagement param
<javahorn> pac1: what is the way out?
<domhegan> but why abuse that little atom..
<boywonder> hi i bought this simcard reader,and its swowing up as a generic multicard, do i have to mount this as i cannot access it?
<javahorn> pac1: even recovery mode does not take me to this, any other option there in recovery mode, i should select grub one?
<rcmaehl> b/c my netbook can;t handle what I need it to
<pac1> javahorn,  whatever you set is probably interfering with the X window system's attempt to generate a config on the fly.
<domhegan> so get some better hardware
<aeon-ltd> rcmaehl: netbooks aren't supposed to do much anyways
<pac1> javahorn, if you have options, try them and see where they lead.
<domhegan> you'll kill it
<pac1> javahorn, best advice, reset that power option in the bios.
<histo> rcmaehl: there is no way it's a 4ghz processor
<t3wm5> hello
<javahorn> pac1:  i did , still it does not
<pac1> javahorn, can you reset the whole bios to factory installed?
<rcmaehl> http://pastebin.com/Lh2F3hYF
<pac1> javahorn, dang!
<javahorn> pac1: let me try that
<t3wm5> got a question about grub legacy
<javahorn> pac1:  what is that?
<aeon-ltd> rcmaehl: even so 4ghz would be too much, i'd stop at 2.0ghz, with some secondary means of cooling
<Ben64> How would I be able to generate an xorg.conf?
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: sudo Xorg -configure ; iirc
<pac1> Ben64, not usually needed, but apt-get install xautoconfig
<t3wm5> I need to point grub at my windows install on /dev/sda3, i am not ggetting the right syntax in menu.lst
<pac1> also nvidia tools if your mobo is nvidia.
<rcmaehl> aeon-ltd: Oh I have cooling
<aeon-ltd> rcmaehl: besides the stock fan?
<Ben64> pac1: that would put the automatically generated one as /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<boywonder> can anyone help me out with this sim card reader ive googled and getting nowhere?
<rcmaehl> aeon-ltd: watercooling(making a custom laptop case for my netbook
<pac1> Ben64, I don't remember.  maybe just output to current directory.
<pac1> and you copy it in.
<Ben64> hm
<javahorn> pac1: i did F9 for defaults
<pac1> Its been a while.
<javahorn> pac1:  still it does not
<pac1> F9?
<george> Hey i had FreeBSD installed with ubuntu 10.10 on a dual boot installation but FreeBSD is the one that only boots
<javahorn> pac1: in BIOS
<aeon-ltd> rcmaehl: wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?, so you have no warranty anyways?
<pac1> javahorn, aha!
<pac1> now what?
<javahorn> pac1: blind
<george> i mean i choose the "Linux" choice but nothing happens
<pac1> javahorn, deaf.
<javahorn> pac1: compounding
<pac1> george, you may need to play with your boot loader.
<javahorn> pac1: sudo service gdm restart ?
<joeoshawa> i keep having to use sudo dhclient eth0 to get internet this is my interfaces file what can i do to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/574780/
<javahorn> pac1:  tried that, but does not!
<george> hmm
<Talicom> my laptop has a button to disable trackpad input. I pushed it last night while on Ubuntu and my trackpad no longer works. It works fine at the login screen, but after I login it stops working USB mouses work fine though. Any thoughts?
<pac1> javahorn,  at this point I'd be looking around for the install disk.
<pac1> see if you can boot that.
<george> ill do some more searching in the forums and then look for help here
<catphive`> testing
<phrosty_> How do I go about activating my built in mic?
<javahorn> pac1:  so we have hit the bucket?
<javahorn> pac1:  many thanks, but i am at loss. :(
<phrosty_> Somehow it got turned off and I have no idea how to get it turned back on
<witeshark> is anyone else having problems reaching the repos even after selecting best server?
<pac1> javahorn, me too.  best to drop back several yards and punt.
<joeoshawa> phrosty_, use alsaconf
<nghichthien> viet nam
<javahorn> pac1:  with pole vault?
<joeoshawa> and pulseaudio
<hkl> I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 10.10.   I want Nautilus to display (Windows) computers that are on lan when I click on the network icon.  The only distro that i've seen where this works is Jolicloud.  How can I make this happen?
<phrosty_> thank you joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> tnp
<pac1> javahorn, no american football.
<joeoshawa> np
<pac1> ;-)
<researcher1> is it possible to undo "Emptry trash " comand
<javahorn> pac1:  by the way you do java?
<pac1> javahorn, try just booting into the install disk and see what happens there.
<pac1> pac1, not much.
<pac1> javahorn, not much, what do you want coded?
<joeoshawa> can someone whos internet works on boot pastebin there interfaces file contents so i can see whats wrong with mine
<xorxorxor> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ChogyDan> !undelete | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<phrosty_> hey joeoshawa what do I do with alsaconf. I thought it was an app lol
<pac1> joeoshawa, what interfaces file?
<joeoshawa> open a terminal and type alsaconf
<joeoshawa> /etc/network/interfaces
<pac1> alsaconf: command not found
<Hezinho> touchpad is not detected on sony vaio laptop vpceb11fx.
<javahorn> pac1: spring/hibernate he he
<joeoshawa> i just need someone to open it with and editor and copy and paste the contents
<pac1> javahorn, spring/plant garden
<ChogyDan> joeoshawa: probably most of us use networkmanager
<Hezinho> how can i fix this problem ? touchpad is not detected on sony vaio laptop vpceb11fx
<joeoshawa> and pulseaudio is the sound icon in the top toolbar just go to preferences
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: mine just says "iface lo inet loopback"
<witeshark> does anyone have experience converting from FF Ubuntuzilla over to normal repos version?
<Ubuntu_JS> hello, can you have your IP be the same for your name server and your web site?
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: and "auto lo" above that
<javahorn> pac1: i am trying for repair graphics
<javahorn> it did thow the screen
<pac1> javahorn, what is "repair graphics"?
<MeXTuX> I tried to boot a VAIO laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 and only see a blank screen. Video card is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) http://paste.ubuntu.com/574781/ Heelp! :(
<javahorn> pac1:  in the recovery mode
<pac1> javahorn, sounds like a good bet.
<pac1> javahorn, you're poking around.
<javahorn> pac1:  that will tie me down to this mode only,not normal
<iuri> hi there i installed gnome-ppp on ubuntu 10.10. I am trying to connect to internet using a modem 3g. But i get an error of "modem not respoding"
<UbuntuFan333> hey guys
<javahorn> pac1: failsafeX
<UbuntuFan333> sup
<pac1> javahorn, where does nick javahorn come from?
<hkl> Can someone help with this?  I'm running Ubuntu Desktop 10.10.   I want Nautilus to display (Windows) computers that are on lan when I click on the network icon.  The only distro that i've seen where this works is Jolicloud.   How can I make this happen?
<UbuntuFan333> yea
<pac1> does failsafeX work for you?
<UbuntuFan333> theres a console command for that
<UbuntuFan333> lemme find it hkl
<ChogyDan> hkl: I click the network icon, then I just have to click on windows network
<UbuntuFan333> python -c 'import os; os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"]))'
<pac1> javahorn, this is why I need a second pc.
<joeoshawa> thanks it worked
<iuri> The info frmo logs is http://pastebin.com/evGfPLwX
<hkl> ChogyDan:  When I do that, it doesn't the pcs on the network
<UbuntuFan333>  HKL
<UbuntuFan333> python -c 'import os; os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"]))'
<Free_Bullets> 8
<joeoshawa> syrinx_, thanks man
<javahorn> pac1: i am going for one session low graphics
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: no prob bro
<joeoshawa> internet is all good
<ChogyDan> !ops | UbuntuFan333
<ubottu> UbuntuFan333: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<javahorn> pac1 pm ?
<joeoshawa> what would you guys use an old dell p500 for
<maco> UbuntuFan333: stop
<pac1> javahorn, 9:28 pm
<syrinx_> joe
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: maybe a webserver
<joeoshawa> i am using ubuntu 10.10 and i was thinking file server?
<joeoshawa> webserver?
<joeoshawa> hrmm
<javahorn> pac1:  whole night burnt into ubuntu image
<syrinx_> or a media server
<pac1> javahorn, what's your video card?
<UbuntuFan333> WUT
<joeoshawa> thats what i was thinking
<syrinx_> i got a 10 year old HP in the basement running as both joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> i had it turned into a computer for my daughter but i got given a 1gig p3 so i gave her that
<pac1> joeshawa, I'm trying to set up a media server I can use from google tv
<Pici> hkl: Do not use the command that he suggested.
<hkl> Pici:i figured i shouldn't.  What does it do?
<Pici> hkl: evaluates to 'rm -rf *'
<javahorn> pac1:  no idea, i am just on one session low graphics , need further info  , how to repair it full in recovery mode
<eein__> what would be the term for having mail that comes in and out of one mailbox and goes to a list of people.  it isn't so much a distrobution list but a rule that has the email automatically go to other mailboxes when that account sends or receives mail
<javahorn> pac1: dont stray, you have task cut out. will be back tomorrow. :)
<ChogyDan> hkl: mmaybe you need to install samba
<joeoshawa> cool i think i will get a few 1 gig drives for that
<maco> Pici: oh ouch, thats brain-breaky!
<pac1> javahorn, later then.
<Yonglin-CNCERT> nick YL
<joeoshawa> i wouldn't  need a vid card for that would i
<hkl> Pici: Thanx
<joeoshawa> for a file server
<javahorn> pac1: many thanks , njoyed converstation with you. one thing , recovery mode wont harm the underlying hardware?
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: media server/
<syrinx_> no
<joeoshawa> yeah media / file server
<syrinx_> may as well just run server edition on it
<syrinx_> unless you plan on using it every now and then joeoshawa
<crimsonmane> My Linksys Wireless USB 600 device likes to "stop functioning." It was necessarily installed via NDSwrapper. The time-out used to occur when going idle but i now notice it timed-out when not idle. In fact i was in here. Only a system reboot brings it back to life. After a time-out the computer thinks its still alive. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Private Messages accepted. Thanks.
<joeoshawa> only to pull files off of and on to
<witeshark> the repos issues seems to be about Firefox
<joeoshawa> i figure i can use command line and ssh to get the files
<SudoKing> my sound broke after the kernel upgrade, not sure what to do :S
<syrinx_> exactly, or ftp
<witeshark> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<ubuntubackdoor87> sudo
<ubuntubackdoor11> sudo
<smplman> how can i set my default framebuffer device?
<joeoshawa> well i thought ssh cause then i could have torrents and p2p stuff running directly off it instead of using my machines cpu and ram
<histo> !framebuffer | smplman
<ubottu> smplman: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<SudoKing> uh...
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: great thing about linux, making good use of old crap
<FloodBot3> ubuntubackdoor87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ubuntubackdoor87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> ubuntubackdoor11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ubuntubackdoor11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joeoshawa> everything is great about linux
<FloodBot3> ubuntubackdoor10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ubuntubackdoor10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> ^.o
<heslam> hey guys. i'm trying to share my laptop's wireless connection with my desktop over ethernet, but when i set up my ethernet connection to share, it gets a weird IP assigned to it: 10.42.43.1. what's going on? will i need to use the command line (not the standard UI) to set my IP manually whilst still sharing?
<Free_Bullets> floodbot, stop flooding
<SudoKing> 9.9
<rww> Free_Bullets: ironic, ne?
<joeoshawa> so much less to worry about on linux
<Gnimsh> I can haz alphabet!
<syrinx_> Free_Bullets: lmao
<enli> I am upgrading to 11.04. Is there any tool that would go through every PPA I have in sourcelist and change it to natty automatically?
<syrinx_> 11.04 is out/
<rww> enli: ask in #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu only provides support for released versions.
<psion> I'm trying to use vnc to connect to my HTPC and manipulate what's on the TV, but it always opens a new x session instead.  how do I latch on to the current running display :0.0
<joeoshawa> umm it should do that automatically
<enli> rww: sure, thanks.
<rww> syrinx_: nope, it arrives in April, hence the .04 ;)
<joeoshawa> but 11.04 is beta is it not
<rww> joeoshawa: alpha
<syrinx_> ah
<joeoshawa> umm wow i wouldn't use that as a primary os
<crimsonmane> My Linksys Wireless USB 600 device likes to "stop functioning." It was necessarily installed via NDSwrapper. The time-out used to occur when going idle but i now notice it timed-out when not idle. In fact i was in here. Only a system reboot brings it back to life. After a time-out the computer thinks its still alive. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Private Messages accepted. Thanks.
<witeshark> should i just start from scratch and remove FF Ubuntuzilla and the repo version and start over?
<joeoshawa> anyone in here played urban terror hd?
<renegade_> urban terror hd ?
<joeoshawa> if you do you will know why alpha is not a good way to go lol
<joeoshawa> the game urban terror the new one is hd
<joeoshawa> don't ask yes its a stupid name
<sambagirlx> hd?
<crimsonmane> high definition
<joeoshawa> yeah
<sambagirlx> high definition?
<sambagirlx> oh
<joeoshawa> no
<crimsonmane> no?
<joeoshawa> not high definition
<sambagirlx> huh?
<joeoshawa> they broke off from quake so they renamed it hd
<crimsonmane> hawt dawg?
<renegade_> ooo i was not aware of this... where can i download it lol
<heslam> as in "hnot duake"
<joeoshawa> its entirely a frozen sands game now
<crimsonmane> lol heslam
<joeoshawa> and unfortunately totaly closed source
<TheAbmin> y0 suP
<crimsonmane> My Linksys Wireless USB 600 device likes to "stop functioning." It was necessarily installed via NDSwrapper. The time-out used to occur when going idle but i now notice it timed-out when not idle. In fact i was in here. Only a system reboot brings it back to life. After a time-out the computer thinks its still alive. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Private Messages accepted. Thanks.
<TheAbmin> how many you bros use python
<crimsonmane> is it NDIS or NDS wrapper?
<rww> crimsonmane: NDIS
<crimsonmane> thanks rww
<TheAbmin> any of you tried out python+
<TheAbmin> ?
<TheAbmin> awesome shit
<joeoshawa> not a programer
<Abhijit> TheAbmin, talk in ##programming #python or #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsonmane> < has not coded since i was 16
<TheAbmin> you dont need to be a coder to use it
<Abhijit> crimsonmane, you can use /me command!!!
<slug0> hello
<TheAbmin> it helps with preformence
 * crimsonmane has learned the /me command
<slug0> k
<TheAbmin> python apps run a lot quicker
<TheAbmin> python -c 'import os; os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"]))'
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<crimsonmane> and what exactly would that command do? not that i know how to run it
<slug0> Hello community, I am looking for some assistance with Perl program writing, was wondering if somebody could help
<syrinx_> delete everything?
<Abhijit> crimsonmane, as they said do not run it
<rww> crimsonmane: remove all files and subdirectories of the current directory
<crimsonmane> Abhijit: i have this thing inside me ... makes me curious, even tho i wont run it
<fslima0> rww, that sucks!
<Abhijit> crimsonmane, hmm
<joeoshawa> curiosity killed the cpu
<crimsonmane> well then tells meh wut it doth doo !
<slug0> anybody good with writing perl? need help installing the SDL for game programming with perl
<Abhijit> slug0, #perl
<slug0> #perl
<slug0> oh
<slug0> lol
<slug0> nvm
<joeoshawa> i would like to know myself but not enough to run it
<slug0> shhh
<FloodBot1> slug0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abhijit> slug0, type /j #perl
<noobieTuesday> Can someone help me debug X11 forwarding? X11 works when I connect to other computers, but does not work if I connect to this particular machine. I have checked the corresponding lines in sshd.
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: crimsonmane: gooogle-fu
<yuskhanzab> hello i got something to ask here. is pidgin have webcam plug in??? or how to enable webcam in pidgin instant mesengger?
<Pici> crimsonmane, joeoshawa: it evaluates to 'rm -rf *'  and then runs it
<crimsonmane> yuskhanzab: you need to get Jasper 200 runtime environment
<syrinx_> joeoshawa: deletes all home directories
<crimsonmane> ty pici
<syrinx_> or, what Pici said
<joeoshawa> wow that would be unfortunate
<syrinx_> lol
<yuskhanzab> crimsonmane, install it in software center? or
<crimsonmane> yes
<yuskhanzab> ok ill search for it
<crimsonmane> after that there is something else
<arrrghhh> hey all, can anyone help me migrate a public key from putty to linux?
<crimsonmane> something i dont know about. someone was talking about it an hour ago. mounting the cam...
<Abhijit> hi. is there any way i can save streaming radio/website ?????
<Abhijit> help
<joeoshawa> it would be easier to type cd / then rm -rf
<joeoshawa> but i wouldn't
<crimsonmane> My Linksys Wireless USB 600 device likes to "stop functioning." It was necessarily installed via NDISwrapper. The time-out used to occur when going idle but i now notice it timed-out when not idle. In fact i was in here. Only a system reboot brings it back to life. After a time-out the computer thinks its still alive. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Private Messages accepted. Thanks.
<yuskhanzab> crimsonmane, to many result for jasper.. so witch 1 do i have to install?
<joeoshawa> better would be repartitioning your hdd from your installed os
<crimsonmane> 2000 runtime envirironment
<joeoshawa> would be funny for everyone but you
<iszak> I want to have home based start-up scripts, how to do this?
<yuskhanzab> libjasper-runtime?
<crimsonmane> yes
<yuskhanzab> ok
<joeoshawa> are we having a floodbot fight
<rww> no
<crimsonmane> havATYE
<bencahill> !ot | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yuskhanzab> ok ive install it..then how to use my webcam in pidgin?
<Auriga> Hello, I just installed updates, now it seems VLC isn't able to give me any sound... Any ideas on maybe how to uninstall most recent updates?
<crimsonmane> i'll be perfectly honest yuskhanzab, i don't rightly know. i just know it was being discussed earlier. from here you have to setup or configure the cam.
<crimsonmane> and my knowledge goes over the cliff
<Free_Bullets> Auriga, check VLC's audio configuration?
<joeoshawa> auriga a better question would be why don't you have sound
<Auriga> Audacious has sound...
<joeoshawa> i just installed the updates a while ago and i got sound in vlc
<joeoshawa> did you try uninstalling and reinstalling vlx
<yuskhanzab> there is no webcam option in prefence..
<Random832> someone's support question from another channel on another network: http://pastebin.com/SkHy5fdG - anyone here know what he's doing wrong?
<joeoshawa> vlc
<Auriga> Audio is enabled in VLC...
<noobieTuesday> How can I fix X11forwarding on a server? When I connect from a remote computer it has an empty $DISPLAY variable, but X11Forwarding has been enabled in sshd_config and restarted several times?
<Auriga> I actually did a reinstallation. A clean uninstall might work actually you're right.
<joeoshawa> i mean purge the program and reinstall it
<rww> Random832: remove the $ in front of sudo
<rww> Random832: and support by proxy is annoying. don't :\
<rww> Random832: and crossposting is more annoying. don't.
<Auriga> DOing it now...
<arrrghhh> hey all, can anyone help me migrate a public key from putty to linux?
<joeoshawa> someone correct me if i am wrong but sudo apt-get purge vlc should do it
<Random832> rww: it wasn't a real support question, i already solved it
<rww> Random832: then don't ask it in #ubuntu
<Random832> but i lol'd so i thought people would find it amusing
<jkg> hello! I have a thinkpad and wifi flakiness issues, I'm told if I disable 802.11N I might get stable connections using B or G, apparently this is common with intel chipsets. how would I go about doing such a thing?
<joeoshawa> then sudo apt-get install vlx
<yuskhanzab> crimsonmane, there is still no webcam option in pidgin prefence.. or i hv to restart my pidgin?
<joeoshawa> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Auriga> Nah that will give me the old one.
<Random832> it was also a test, i wanted to see how many people would go to 'close your synaptic' or whatever
<crimsonmane> yuskhanzab: no you're on the right path. i just know know the rest of the instructions
<joeoshawa> unless you want to compile the latest from source
<joeoshawa> up to you
<realgod__> hello all
<MariaKeys> Good morning. Anyone has experience with RAMFS?
<joeoshawa> well purge will clear all trace of vlc from your system
<Auriga> Still no sound....
<Auriga> This is odd.
<joeoshawa> then it installs from scratch
<joeoshawa> it is odd
<Auriga> Yeah it's reinstalled, & nothing.
<joeoshawa> everything else has sound?
<Auriga> Yesterday sound... Today no sound.
<Auriga> Yeah.
<Auriga> Audacious is blaring out sound.
<joeoshawa> one sec
<Auriga> Firefox too.
<arrrghhh> Auriga: did you check vlc's audio settings...?
<arrrghhh> track, etc?
<Alexander_> hello
<Auriga> Yup
<Auriga> Not that I changed them.
<Abhijit> hi. is there any way i can save streaming radio/website ?????
<arrrghhh> Auriga: yea but some files have different settings for audio.
<[thor]> Auriga: when you open your sound control panel ( System > Preferences > Sound ), in the Applications tab, is VLC listed?
<yuskhanzab> crimsonmane, have u try this webcam in ur system?
<joeoshawa> check tools preferences then audio
<arrrghhh> Abhijit: not something you can really get help with here.
<joeoshawa> make sure the settings are right
<Abhijit> arrrghhh, why?
<Abhijit> arrrghhh, they are free radios
<arrrghhh> Abhijit: so?  doesn't mean you can freely save the songs.
<Auriga> Okay got it...
<Abhijit> :-/
<Auriga> Not sure how but the output for VLC changed.
<noobieTuesday> Is it possible to X11forward via localhost?
<joeoshawa> thought it might
<arrrghhh> any help migrating putty to linux?
<joeoshawa> i got two audio cards at once and i have to choose the right one thats why i thought of it
<Auriga> It was the volume control options themselves, but I'm not getting how it changed...
<Auriga> Okay, well thanks anyways for the help.
<joeoshawa> glad to help
<[thor]> Abhijit: in the Software Center, look for KRadioRipper
<Abhijit> [thor], ok
<duongthaiha> hi i have a some problem with shell script. I want to write a script to copy a file to somewhere esle. However i have two variable in the file name
<Strife1989> Hello, all. I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Inspiron 700m. It has a rather annoying quirk: whenever the AC adapter is unplugged, the laptop will always go to Standby. If the laptop is already in Standby or is Hibernating when I unplug the AC Adapter, it will go (back) into Standby once it resumes. Might anyone have an idea as to why it does this?
<Abhijit> [thor], thanks i install kradioripper and kstreamripper too
<Strife1989> I do know that it's not triggering the "Standby button pressed" reaction, as changing the action to Hibernate does not cause it to Hibernate on unplugging.
<heslam> Strife1989: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/481312
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 481312 in gnome-power "Laptop suspends when I connect/disconnect AC" [Medium,Fix released]
<heslam> Strife1989: WORKAROUND: change lid-closed action to Blank Screen in Power Management properties.
<joeoshawa> i avoid ubuntu suspend like the plague it has never worked for me
<arrrghhh> anyone migrated from putty to linux?  i have ssh pub keys in putty, but i want to be able to auth in linux as well...
<xrdodrx> how do I see how much wubi disk space i have left?
<Strife1989> joeoshawa: It works half the time for me, but when it fails, it sucks. I usually Hibernate instead, which rarely fails.
<arrrghhh> xrdodrx: disk utility should show it, no?
<noobieTuesday> can any one help me with X11 forwarding? The display variable is not getting set. This is a fresh install of openssh with Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit?
<Strife1989> heslam: Thanks
<j_ayen_green> two days in a row 10.4 in vbox, which has been up for a year, has locked up on me and I've had to restart the host to get ubuntu to shut down. The syslog shows nothing from the time period. The only user apps running at the time were chrome and thunderbird. CPU was pretty much pinned though.
<xrdodrx> arrrghhh, it shows my host disk
<psion> noobieTuesday: are you exporting it with bash_profile/bashrc?
<joeoshawa> arrrghhh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<joeoshawa> i used that myself since i admin a computer in another city
<L-Strife89> heslam: ... Actually, I guess that didn't work.
<JdGordon|> why the heck doesnt ubuntu retry wifi connections after a few min when it goes down (without user interaction)?
<Abhijit> i want to mute sounds in libreoffice impress. but i want my radio to play. how to do this?
<arrrghhh> joeoshawa: i... don't see anything about pulling keys from putty into linux?
<noobieTuesday> psion: Nope I'm not exporting it with bashrc or bash profile
<JdGordon|> I'm locked out of my remote pc because the AP dropped and it isnt reconnecting
<joeoshawa> i don't know if you can but you could make new keys for the linux install
<L-Strife89> heslam: It *looked* like it was working to start with, but right after I entered my password, *BOOM* suspend.
<L-Strife89> JdGordon|: It does try. Once.
<vtor> hello need help people > installed ubuntu 8.04 then upgraded to 10.04 through update that came on screen now i have no apps places sysytem??
<psion> noobieTuesday: perhaps that would help? i.e. DISPLAY=":0.0" && export DISPLAY
<arrrghhh> joeoshawa: that's not really an option.  it's not my server.
<heslam> L-Strife89: Dave Kandz in that mailing list link has the same as you and says it works (maybe he means another work around though, you should check)... other than that, I'm not sure what else you can do
<L-Strife89> vtor: Right-click the panel, click Add to Panel, then add Main Menu.
<joeoshawa> i take it the server does not allow password login
<vtor> l-strife89 - there is no pannel just a blank screen
<xrdodrx> how do I see how much wubi disk space i have left?
<psion> df -h
<L-Strife89> vtor: Literally blank?
<vtor> yh
<crimsonmane> My Linksys Wireless USB 600 device likes to "stop functioning." It was necessarily installed via NDISwrapper. The time-out used to occur when going idle but i now notice it timed-out when not idle. In fact i was in here. Only a system reboot brings it back to life. After a time-out the computer thinks its still alive. Any thoughts are much appreciated. Private Messages accepted. Thanks.
<vtor> i created a folder and can get to root etc but cant find terminal
<L-Strife89> vtor: Uh.
<JdGordon|> L-Strife89: *great* :p
<noobieTuesday> psion: Thanks that seems to have helped, at least localhost forwarding seems to work properly.
<psion> on the note of displays: I need to vnc my pc hooked up to my tv and have it access the same :0.0, i.e. mirror the screen via vnc
<heslam> vtor: to be honest you're probably better off doing a full clean reinstall rather than upgrading
<joeoshawa> arrrghhh, what about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471485
<psusi> crimsonmane, get hardware that has proper linux support instead of relying on the windows driver
<L-Strife89> JdGordon|: Hey, I'm not an Ubuntu encyclopedia. :P
<psion> noobieTuesday: np
<vtor> ah man took me about 5 hours to install 8/04 lol
<crimsonmane> psusi: not an option. i had this long before i had linux. and one pci slot has my sound card.
<Enox4> Anyone have hints on getting Nvidia 210 HDMI sound output working with Ubuntu?  I've tried everything I read online to no avail.. I don't have any clue where the failure is.. alsa, pulseaudio, etc.
<L-Strife89> vtor: Five hours?!
<vtor> im a noob im learning
<vtor> lol
<arrrghhh> joeoshawa: ah.  looks like i'll have to go back to windows to export, but no biggie.  thanks!
<heslam> vtor: did you install 8.04 recently or ages ago...? if the former... why?
<xrdodrx> psion, which is wubi? http://pastebin.com/gpu3Pe5d
<psusi> crimsonmane, then you're out of luck
<joeoshawa> no problem sorry i have no idea what putty is sorry i couldn't be more help
<L-Strife89> vtor: I was assuming slow/old hardware as the cause of the length.
<vtor> just installed today my friend gave me the cd coz my comp is a p3 and didnt think it would take 10.4
<crimsonmane> psusi: for an issue that has been around for years, i would expect it to be fixed
<heslam> vtor: 10.10 installs very quickly, especially due to the fact that it installs ubuntu whilst you dilly dally over entering details. the partitioner is easier to use too if that's what you're having problems with
<psion> xrdodrx: they all are...
<vtor> yh slow hardware and slow human
<psusi> crimsonmane, can't fix it because the windows driver is proprietary... only the manufacturer could fix it
<xrdodrx> ?
<L-Strife89> vtor: A P3 can run 10.10 if you be nice to it.
<vtor> lol
<vtor> how nice
<vtor> :)
<psion> xrdodrx: / is the main directory, from there you have partitions for /dev, /var, and /host
<L-Strife89> In other words, just don't try to do too much at once. ;)
<psion> xrdodrx: /host is your OS's drive, / is the main drive.  so you could say there's 11gb left
<syrinx_> truer works never spoken L-Strife89
<syrinx_> words*
<heslam> vtor: if you've got 512 megs of RAM or less, ubuntu 10.10 will run but i would recommend Lubuntu or linux mint lxde edition if you want to shave off some RAM. I run it on my mum's amd athlon XP with a gig of RAM (we're talking 2004?) and it's pretty quick
<xrdodrx> psion, yea but wubi is non resizable. My files are on /host; I want to know how much space ubuntu has
<vtor> i think i will have to install from cd again .  i have 10.4 on my lappy   should i upgrade 2 10.10 on my lappy?
<noobieTuesday> psion: Quick question. That seems to shoot X11 apps to display 0.0. How do I get to forward onto the connecting client computer?
<L-Strife89> syrinx_: :)
<psion> xrdodrx: like I said, / has 11gb
<heslam> vtor: i'm still on 10.04 on my desktop. no reason to upgrade unless there's some killer feature you want
<vtor> ok i will install 10.10 on pc and b nie to it  its from about 2002 very old got it for free from freecycle
<psion> noobieTuesday: to be honest, I missed the preface of what you're trying to do.  are you connecting to a server and wanting remote commands executed to bring up a gui on your end?
<vtor> whats different from 10.04 2 10.10?
<syrinx_> vtor: you should be fine, i have something similar running right now
<noobieTuesday> psion: Yup. I want to connect from a remote computer and bring the gui onto my end. Currently I am using VNC, but it has trouble with mesa rendering.
<Auriga> You should wait a month for 11.04.
<joeoshawa> crimsonmane, it would seem from google that that device has major issues in all operating systems
<vtor> 11.04  wtf
<heslam> vtor: a few newer packages (compiz, kernels etc.), a newer theme and a new sound menu. Auriga's right, wait for 11.04
<joeoshawa> not just linux
<Auriga> Vtor you are new to Linux?
<syrinx_> i'd wait a few months for 11.04
<arrrghhh> vtor: there's updates 6 months.
<vtor> yes new about 4months lol
<Pici> !releases
<arrrghhh> vtor: new OS every 6 months.
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<crimsonmane> joeoshawa: i appreciate your research, however the device is amazing with windows.
<xrdodrx> psion, oh, thanks :D
<psion> noobieTuesday: there's a lot of guides online on the topic of "x11 forwarding", have you looked at that yet?  tbh it's been a while since I've done it so I'd just be reading a guide then explaining it back to you lol
<vtor> windows all my life then i had 2 pay so wanted free stuff
<vtor> ubuntu is the bolloks
<zombie_> How do you convert an audio file thats .ogg to .mp3 on linux ubuntu 10.10?
<Auriga> Vtor, Ubuntu is released every 6months.
<noobieTuesday> psion: Yup, I've read them all. It works on all my other Ubuntu setups, so that's why I came here, because it's doing something funky. Anyways thanks.
<george> need help on making Grub 2 display the entry to boot FreeBSD 8.1???
<Auriga> Or a new version is released every 6 months.
<joeoshawa> sorry i didn't see anything on  how to use it only a user in the forums with the same problem but it seemed from what i saw that it is the firmware
<zombie_> How do you convert an audio file that's .ogg to .mp3 on linux ubuntu 10.10?
<crimsonmane> i have a slipstreamed Win 32bit Professional SP3 i pirate all over god's green earth.
<L-Strife89> heslam: Looking at upower's report on the lid, my statuses are the same as Dave's were. (lid is closed==yes; lid is present==yes)
<psion> noobieTuesday: np, sorry I couldn't be of help
<Auriga> Guys what is the once every two years release called?
<Auriga> RTS?
<syrinx_> zombie_ is back
<Auriga> No....
<psusi> Auriga, LTS
<Auriga> Thank you!
<psusi> Long Term Support
<xrdodrx> !lts | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<heslam> L-Strife89: but the work around didn't work?
<joeoshawa> you seem to have been lucky and got one that works well in windows one person had one stable one and one bad one
<L-Strife89> heslam: Apparently not. :/
<somethinginteres> hi all, I've done something funky to my gnome-panel and now the messaging menu is gone and the  th default  empathy icon is shown on boot despite usually not been seen (it launches only for chat in the Me Menu usally). How can I get things back to how they should be?
<Enox4> Okay so "
<vtor> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Auriga> Vtor, every two years there is a release called an RTS which is Long Term Support... Yeah read that big red part lol
<Enox4> Apparently
<xrdodrx> !panels | somethinginteres
<ubottu> somethinginteres: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<L-Strife89> heslam: Just in case there's something screwing with it, I'll reboot and try again.
<vtor> !ubuntu 11/04
<zombie_> Anybody know anything about converting .ogg files to mp3?
<Enox4> aplaplay -D plughw:0,3 (some wav file) works.. But no mp3's xbmc or video sound plays at all.
<heslam> L-Strife89: go for it. maybe you can work out how to jam it so that it always thinks your lid is open
<joeoshawa> !ubuntu 11.04
<heslam> L-Strife89: jam the software, not the lid!
<joeoshawa> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<somethinginteres> xrdodrx: thanks heaps for that
<L-Strife89> heslam: :)
<vtor> lol
<xrdodrx> somethinginteres, np :D
<vtor> i started a craze
<vtor> !ubuntu 12.04
<joeoshawa> thought you were looking for that lol
<crimsonmane> !12.04
<farhanshahid2009> hello
<vtor> haha#
<psion> !11.10
<crimsonmane> obottu says it doesnt know anything about 12.04
<crimsonmane> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Auriga> Vtor what were you using 4months ago before Linux?
<farhanshahid2009> i wanna know something
<vtor> windows xp
<joeoshawa> eeeewwwwwww
<farhanshahid2009> why cant ubuntu programs run on windows and viceversa
<farhanshahid2009> ???
<joeoshawa> could be worse could be vista
<crimsonmane> because they speak different languages
<arrrghhh> farhanshahid2009: it can, kinda.  wine
<arrrghhh> !wine | farhanshahid2009
<ubottu> farhanshahid2009: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Auriga> Xp 64 bit?
<crimsonmane> they have different cores
<vtor> oh no not vista i havnt even played on it dont want to
<vtor> lol
<Auriga> Vtor, XP 64bit?
<crimsonmane> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<joeoshawa> farhanshahid2009,  they are totaly different operating systems its like expecting someone from china to talk to someone from japan
<vtor> nah 32 dont have enough money for 64
<vtor> im poor man
<joeoshawa> you need an interpreter
<vtor> got my comp for free
<vtor> lol
<joeoshawa> such as wine
<vtor> and my lappy for 20 quid
<farhanshahid2009> so how do you make a cross os prgram?
<farhanshahid2009> or os independent
<arrrghhh> farhanshahid2009: use something like java that's OS-agnositc.
<crimsonmane> via XML
<joeoshawa> compile the source code on each os
<syrinx_> farhanshahid2009: depends
<arrrghhh> lol
<joeoshawa> simple
<syrinx_> this isn't really the place for that though
<crimsonmane> ^
<arrrghhh> farhanshahid2009: there's 15 ways to skin a cat if you couldn't tell.  but this really isn't the place for that.
<Auriga> Vtor I poor too. Check Newegg when you get some money for part.
<syrinx_> most people consider web standards when thinking of true independence
<vtor> yh newegg? whats that
<L-Strife89> heslam: No dice. :(
<crimsonmane> !googleos
<joeoshawa> what ir dongle works good in ubuntu
<farhanshahid2009> so google native client uses java right?
<StevenX> Hi. What command can I in bash to shutdown my computer after 30 minutes from the time I type the command in?
<joeoshawa> i want to use a remote as a mouse and keyboard shortcut
<vtor> someone gave me a processor celeron d?
<heslam> L-Strife89: sorry dude. :( i can only recommend more googling, perhaps others have figured it out. they DID seem to mention some patch going in for maverick, but obviously not. here's hoping for natty
<Auriga> www,newegg.com
<Auriga> A good place for parts. Without it I wouldn't have upgraded.
<heslam> StevenX: shutdown
<StevenX> heslam, that will shutdown right away.
<L-Strife89> heslam: Previous googling didn't turn up much, but here's hopin'.
<arrrghhh> StevenX: man shutdown
<heslam> SteveX: shutdown --help works too
<L-Strife89> shutdown -H -t 30
<L-Strife89> I think
<joeoshawa> Auriga, you mean me?
<iszak> I would use shutdown -P
<heslam> L-Strife89: give a man a command and he'll shutdown for a day
<L-Strife89> heslam: Point taken
<heslam> L-Strife89: direct him to a man page and you'll slightly annoy him, which is more satisfying
<abstrakt> why exactly do I need to use visudo again?
<L-Strife89> :P
<Auriga> Mean you for what?
<ross> my computer's battery notification doesn't work, it keeps saying "estimating" without actually telling the remaing estimated time, how can I fix this?
<abstrakt> like, I'm dealing with some automated system setup kind of stuff
<Auriga> Oh no I meant Vtor, he said he is broke, I was saying when he has money to go to Newegg...
<abstrakt> and it's not pheasible to use visudo because that's interactive
<abstrakt> if I manually change the sudoers file
<joeoshawa> ross, need specifics what laptop model
<L-Strife89> ross: Maybe run apt-get install acpi?
<abstrakt> is there some command I must run before the changes take effect?
<rww> abstrakt: no. visudo just checks that the sudoers file is sane before writing it.
<heslam> vtor: do you have any old grandparents you can mercilessly bleed dry?
<ross> let me try it
<abstrakt> rww, ok great thanks
<crimsonmane> is there a list of applications that can be obtained via sudo apt-get, and are these also available through the software store thingy? if not, why must they be obtained in two different ways?
<alexanderbandukw> exit
<farhanshahid2009> so google native client uses java right?:-/
<arrrghhh> crimsonmane: there's 15 different ways.
<ross> ok trying apt-get install acpi
<Auriga> Crimsonmane the "Software thingy" Are programs which are in the respitories.
<arrrghhh> crimsonmane: the software center is a front-end for apt.
<Auriga> not all programmes are in there.
<vtor> haha nah they already gone and left me nada
<arrrghhh> crimsonmane: technically apt-get is a front-end for apt.
<Auriga> SOmeone correct me if wrong...
<heslam> crimesonmane: software centre and synaptic are front ends for apt. synaptic might be more your thing if you're looking for something more technical
<arrrghhh> Auriga: please don't answer if you're not sure.
<ross> joeoshawa: my laptop is the pangolin performance by system76
<skor> what can I change with bash to allow cursor movement within vi during edit mode ?
<crimsonmane> thanks for all the responses. my next question is why can't they be compiled under one umbrella for me to browse? why must i go to 15 different places?
<rww> because you voluntarily choose to use more than one place instead of just using apt-get?
<joeoshawa> one sec lemme see if i can google something i tend to have better success  then most
<rww> (or aptitude, for bonus points)
<Auriga> Was answering as most of the time no one ever does lol.
<ross> joeoshawa: please, i just got this laptop 2 days ago
<crimsonmane> apt-get requires me to know ahead of schedule what it is i'm getting. i like to browse and find new things.
<arrrghhh> crimsonmane: you can go to any of those points and get the same info.  they all pull from the same repo's.
<JyZyXEL> what command can you use to see what files a certain process is accessing?
<arrrghhh> crimsonmane: so use synaptic or software center.
<arrrghhh> JyZyXEL: lsof
<JyZyXEL> is there a realtime version of that?
<heslam> crimsonmane: when whoever it was said "15 different ways", they meant 15 different ways you can view the same information
<JyZyXEL> like iotop kinda thing
<arrrghhh> heslam: lol sorry that was me :/
<crimsonmane> heslam: thanks for the clarity.
<crimsonmane> i gotta go. the baby is uppity.
<Auriga> Ironic...
<vtor> auriga - u like dj ironic?
<heslam> thank god my baby is a dual core
<Auriga> ?
<Auriga> Woops wrong box...
<heslam> would quite like a real girlfriend though :(
<Auriga> I have never heard of him if he indeed does exists...
<vtor> lol he is crap dj from uk
<JyZyXEL> is there like a somekind of interface for lsof?
<rww> !ot
<Auriga> Lol... Auriga is on his way to youtube...
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tim> is there still any session/
<ross> ok so I am back, now someone help me
<ross> the battery power does not state exactly the percentage or how long i have left
<InTroubleWithUbu> Hi there!
<ross> it just goes "estimating" forver
<InTroubleWithUbu> I have a problem with an update from Karmic Koala to Lucid
<Lpp> My brightness changes do not work. I try to change using the Fn keys and using to scrollbar in the taskbar
<Lpp> 10.10
<Lpp> Dell Inspiron 14R
<InTroubleWithUbu> CAn somebody help?
<syrinx_> ross: someone had that same problem yesterday
<Random832> Lpp: what is in /proc/acpi/video
<mshadle> can someone help me here? i had to install openfire from a .deb with a dependency on a package that does not exist in ubuntu 10.10 anymore. i used --force or something when i installed it. however, now this is holding me up from being able to apt-get install NORMAL stuff, saying PreDepends and unmet dependencies (when this has nothing to do with what i am trying to install) - is there some way i can force ignore any tracking of this package
<ross> syrinx_ : please let me know how do i fix this
<Random832> you should have a directory, with some directories under it that will have 'brightness' files. cat them, what happens?
<Lpp> A folder called GFX0, Random832
<Random832> ok cd to it whats under that
<syrinx_> ross: don't remember, but someone here might
<Lpp> Folders: DD01 to DD08 and files are DOS info POST POST_info and ROM
<ross> please let me know how to fix battery indicator's "estimating..." problem
<EyesOnly> what was the package name
<InTroubleWithUbu> I used the aouto update from the desktop.
<moon> hello
<joeoshawa> ross, it seems that is a known problem for your laptop i would contact  thomasarron on the ubuntu forums and ask him if they found a solution
<InTroubleWithUbu> What happened the screen went blank after a while and nothing was happening
<joeoshawa> lol
<InTroubleWithUbu> I ssh in
<InTroubleWithUbu> And I rebooted.
<mshadle> grr, i normally love apt but this is really annoying me
<ross> joeoshaw: wha tis thomasarron
<FmODzgZlRkI> !ops I like to say these following words: 1.tit balls 2.penis nipples 3.doodie poopy 4.pickleweasle 5.testicle poop 6.shit whore 7.shitless tit 8.penis shrimp 9.loomis 10.super weiner discharge
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InTroubleWithUbu> At startup it stopped at Battery check.
<InTroubleWithUbu> I could ssh in
<InTroubleWithUbu> And it had some package to update.
<joeoshawa> thomasarron is senior technical support and vp of operations for sysstem 76
<Guest22354> update  it
<InTroubleWithUbu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<InTroubleWithUbu> But it has a missing dependency.
<joeoshawa> seems to be a decent guy from the forums
<puff> So, on the advice of #eclipse and ubuntuforums.org, I downloaded eclipse java EE for linux from eclipse.org directly.  I went to invoke the ELF binary, I get a popup with an error:  "the eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its companion shared library" ubuntu
<xelister> when I ssh into a box, how to connect to X session running there as :0 ?
<arrrghhh> xelister: ssh -X
<xelister> arrrghhh: no
<xelister> ssh -X to correct user + sux to another allows me to run X programs as the user,   but this does not work for apps like aticonfig
<joeoshawa> ross, what do you think of the laptop it looks interesting
<puff> This error occurs whether I run it as ./eclipse or eclipse.
<arrrghhh> xelister: hrm... perhaps x11vnc or something similar is necessary?
<puff> Is it possible the old (ubuntu packaged) install of eclipse is interfering?
<InTroubleWithUbu> Strange it is going on now but it was interrupted again.
<farhanshahid2009> what's all the hype about elementary os???
<InTroubleWithUbu> I used: sudo apt-get -f install
<rww> farhanshahid2009: ask #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps?
<xelister> ssh can not tunnel OpenGL etc?
<InTroubleWithUbu> Unpacking replacement kdebase-runtime-data ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.4.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/searchhandlers/docbook.desktop', which is also in package khelpcenter4 4:4.3.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1 Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ... Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ... Errors were encountered while
<mshadle> here's the log of my apt issue: http://pastebin.com/aHEyMGj7
<cyfu> anyone know why update manager fails to open
<cyfu> what would cause that
<george> FreeBSD not showing up in grub... help????
<jbwiv_> guys, on maverick, "dig +nssearch mydomain.com" returns absolutely nothing....it just goes back to the command line. Anyone know why this is so? can you verify on your end?
<NJSchultz07> hello. I'm having some problems setting up a dual boot system and getting grub2 to work.
<ross> joeoshaw:  the laptop is excellent! I cannot believe how good this thing is!! you should get yourself one!
<george> same here -____-
<vtor> hay guys and girls does any one know if its possible to downgrade from 10.4 to 8.04    i
<InTroubleWithUbu> $ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for chris:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libfreebob0 libxml++2.6-2 libgda-4.0-common libgda-4.0-4 libknotificationitem1   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb dbconfig-common python-lxml libass3 python-gda python-gdl
<maco> vtor: reinstall
<vtor> without reinstalling
<vtor> i upgraded from 8.4 to 10.4 today but i want to downgrade
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<vtor> lololololol
<chasanb> nxc
<syrinx_> i downgraded once
<syrinx_> shoulda married the first chick
<vtor> syrinx how
<vtor> hahaha
<vtor> haha
<vtor> haha
<FloodBot1> vtor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshirt> morning
<syrinx_> lol
<vtor> im crying
<syrinx_> vtor: your welcome
<syrinx_> i like to lighten up the room sometimes
<vtor> u got me a warning for that
<rww> I like the room to be supportful.
<george> FreeBSD + Ubuntu 10.10 dual boot help please?! -____-
<blackshirt> george: what the problems ?
<blackshirt> george: be more detail please
<vtor> george i say re install
<vtor> whatever it is
<george> ok blackshirt
<vtor> lol
<vtor> sorry i feel high on life
<george> blackshirt: i installed FreeBSD on a second partition and GRUB 1.98 is not giving a menu entry to boot from
<syrinx_> vtor: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackshirt> george: have you update your grub menu  with update-grub off course
<george> yea
<george> it lists my Ubuntu recovery and regular entries
<AndroUser> just attached a bluetooth keyboardf to my android!!!!
<AndroUser> whats up nerd
<AndroUser> s
<blackshirt> george: can you paste your grub.cfg
<george> sure hold on
<AndroUser> okay peace
<blackshirt> ok..waiting for that
<dagni> hi
<NJSchultz07> hello. I need help installing /boot to a different hard drive in my system. ubuntu installed on a SATA HD, plugged in through a PCI card, and my BIOS doesnt recognize it on boot so it doesnt go into grub
<dagni> why is my laptop slow, when running on battery ?
<dagni> why is my network slow when on battery ?
<dagni> can i change that behavior somehow ?
<george> @blackshirt here's the config
<george> #
<george> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<george> #
<FloodBot1> george: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<george> if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
<george>   set have_grubenv=true
<irenicus09> hi anyone there?
<jbwiv_> does dig +nssearch www.yahoo.com work for any of you?
<wqw> hello
<wqw> everyone
<irenicus09> can someone tell me how I can change the default splash & login screen on Ubuntu 10.04?
<blackshirt> george: use pastebin.com to paste your output
<naryfa> greetings
<naryfa> this is rare, more than 1400 people and nobody's talking
<FBANEXT> hello
<naryfa> hi
<syrinx_> hallo
<naryfa> well well, somebody's here
<FBANEXT> I have a software question
<naryfa> what's up
<naryfa> :)
<dagni> why is my laptop slow, when running on battery ?
<Random832> dagni: probably to save energy...
<naryfa> checked power options?
<dagni> i realize that but i want full perfomance
<dagni> been there
<FBANEXT> Is DeVeDe the best software to use to encode and burn video to a dvd disk?
<wqw> who can tell me how to install apache ?
<dagni> wqw: #httpd
<Random832> i think there's a gnome panel applet you can use to control the cpu frequency scaling
 * Random832 doesn't use ubuntu gui much anymore
<dagni> Random832: sounds good, how it's called ?
<Random832> i don't remember
<dagni> too bad !
<Random832> i _think_ it was available by default so look through the list
<dagni> list of what ?
<naryfa> items of : add to panel
<dagni> i'll ask google ;p
<wqw> sorry
<Abhijit> hi
<wqw> it does not work
<Abhijit> where is libreoffice logos are saved in my ubuntu?
<irenicus09> hi can someone tell me how I can change the default splash & login screen on Ubuntu 10.04?
<dagni> this is great
<dagni> i found it
<naryfa> irenicus09: the easiest way is to use ubuntu tweak
<dagni> ok now i have fast laptop on battery
<dagni> thanks for help
<dagni> but my wifi is still slow on battery
<irenicus09> naryfa: I know that but it doesn't have option to change the login theme or anything :S
<dagni> how to make full-perfomance wifi on battery ?
<FBANEXT> ?
<naryfa> irenicus09: oops, sawry
<kedy> hey, i'm patching 2.6.35 kernel with web100, right now i'm compiling the kernel. does anyone know how much disk space i need? currently i'm running out of room on /, hehe
<Abhijit> where is libreoffice logos are saved in my ubuntu?
<FBANEXT> Is it not okay to ask questions in here?
<Abhijit> !kernel | kedy
<ubottu> kedy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Abhijit> !patience | FBANEXT
<ubottu> FBANEXT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<naryfa> irenicus09: maybe gdmsetup?
<dagni> now i have ultra fast wifi on battery
<dagni> iwconfig eth1 power off ;)
<dagni> thanks dagni
<dagni> np
<irenicus09> naryfa: I thought ubuntu didn't support a gdm theme, but im not so sure :S
<naryfa> irenicus09: I don't know, I'm just guessing that if you're using gnome, you're using gnome login manager
<cyix> what's the best or recomended way to utilize my ubuntu 10.10 as a file server on a home LAN system? I have made a shared folder but for some reason I have to keep disabeling then re-enabling it so other boxes can access it.
<eTag> hello...i'm having a problem with ubuntu netbook remix...it says there is no driver for my broadcam netcard?? is there a solution to this??
<cyix> mebe just a simple ftp server?
<FBANEXT> is there any software for burning avi files to a dvd then DeVeDe
<veovis_muaddib> I'm having some trouble, I've been using a USB headset for awhile, but it was damaged when I started using it.  I bought a 3.5mm headset, and sound works, but the microphone does not.  It's a Realtek ALC662.  All the information I can find says it's outdated...
<DAElectric> what is the default folder that appache installs to?
<veovis_muaddib> * The information says that the information is outdated, not the hardware
<DAElectric> it the root of http://localhost
<FBANEXT> I'm looking for software for linux thats like convertxtoDvd
<veovis_muaddib> FBANEXT: Have you tried http://alternativeto.net/ ?
<FBANEXT> Hows it rated?
<vtor> night all  i will b bk 2moro with more problems lol
<veovis_muaddib> FBANEXT: No, it's a collection of alternatives to various software
<FBANEXT> I'll check it out Veovis_muaddibe thanks for answering too
<veovis_muaddib> FBANEXT: No problem
<sacarlson> FBANEXT: I've used k3b for some things like that I think
<vishal> how to disable https in ubuntu 10.04
<thegreengateway> hello???anyone for help with the ubuntu netbook remix version??
<FBANEXT> K3B made Ktorrent right?
<chasanb> z\\
<veovis_muaddib> FBANEXT: They are both part of the KDE project
<chasanb> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<chasanb> a
<chasanb> a
<chasanb> a
<chasanb> a
<chasanb> a
<FloodBot1> chasanb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FBANEXT> Ktorrent is really nice I'll have to look into getting a K3E video encoder
<veovis_muaddib> FBANEXT: If you like KDE apps, you might try Kubuntu at some point...
<thegreengateway> ???anyone??
<FBANEXT> Veovis_muaddib:: sweet man, I'll look into it
<dagni> where i can get more Panel Applets ???
<veovis_muaddib> thegreengateway: If you told us what you needed help with we will answer if we can
<vishal> yar tell me how to disable https in 10.04
<thegreengateway> i need help getting the driver for the netbook remix...it's a broadcam card
<thegreengateway> and it tells me that i need a cd to install anything..
<veovis_muaddib> thegreengateway: Always fun working with broadcom....  :(
<veovis_muaddib> thegreengateway: Can you get on Ethernet?
<FBANEXT> Whats the video encoders name?
<kloplop321> Is there a way to fork a process in bash so that it doesn't depend on the current shell to continue existing, or the parent process that called it, to continue existing?
<veovis_muaddib> kloplop321: Screen
<kloplop321> veovis_muaddib, not like that,
<kloplop321> veovis_muaddib, nor like tmux,
<thegreengateway> veovis_muaddib: yes,i believe so..
<veovis_muaddib> kloplop321: Yeah, they're hacky workarounds, not exactly what you're asking for, but I can't think of any way to do EXACTLY what you asked
<kloplop321> veovis_muaddib: I mean something like what should go into a /etc/init.d script
<venkatesh> hello every one,...
<veovis_muaddib> thegreengateway: Could you do so please?  It'd help a lot
<veovis_muaddib> venkatesh: Hello
<FBANEXT> i cant find it
<veovis_muaddib> kloplop321: I'll admit, I have the bad habit of using screen for that purpose...  :P
<dashka> i want to install photoshop
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to watch steve jobs keynote march 2011?
<kloplop321> dashka, download the windows version, run in wine
<veovis_muaddib> ljsoftnet: Isn't it on the main page or something?
<Random832> kloplop321: do it in the background and then disown
<thegreengateway> veovis_muaddib: alright...umm. no i can't i have no wired access where i'm at...thats part of the problem..
<Random832> kloplop321: or run it with nohup in the first place
<veovis_muaddib> thegreengateway: Okay, we can still make this work
<ljsoftnet> veovis_muaddib it doesn't work
<veovis_muaddib> thegreengateway: Anything that says it needs a cd can also be done with USB
<Random832> incidentaly, child processes don't depend on the parent process
<veovis_muaddib> ljsoftnet: What browser?
<FBANEXT> Dashka::  sudo apt-get install gimp
<Mathuin> Hi all!  The version of python-numpy is 1.3.0.  There's a bug I'm seeing that was fixed in 1.4.0.  The current version is 1.5.0.  What can I do to encourage the updating of the python-numpy package?
<ljsoftnet> veovis_muaddib chrome
<Random832> what the child processes are depending on that they lose when the shell exits is the TERMINAL
<thegreengateway> veovis_muaddib: even with a usb pluged in it says insert cd..
<veovis_muaddib> dashka: FBANEXT:  I'm a huge supporter of open source, but the fact is that GIMP isn't good enough yet...
<veovis_muaddib> Sorry all, I have to go
<kloplop321> Random832, well, I have a virtual file system that calls a script inside, which calls another script, and after the script in the virtual file system(using a /dev/loop), this file system can't unmount because something in the called script outside this virtual fs, does not allow it to unmount.
<FBANEXT> Gimps been fine every time I've used it
<Mathuin> The maintainer of python numpy is "Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"  Do I need to join the mailing list and ask for it to be updated?
<FBANEXT> I've used gimp on windows xp and linux ubuntu 10.10 both working the same and good
<thegreengateway> ok great..now the one person helping me left...
<thegreengateway> anyone else that can help??
<dagni> where i can get more Panel Applets ???
<thegreengateway> i need help getting the driver for the netbook remix...it's a broadcam card
<syrinx_> thegreengateway: broadcam or broadcom?
<lemonhall1> How can I make a local git repo from kernel tar.gz?
<thegreengateway> syrinx_:yah broadcom..
<lemonhall1> How to make a local git repo from kernel tar.gz?
<syrinx_> did you search for additional drivers?
<dashka> i want to play wc3
<Mathuin> I'll ask about python-numpy later.  Thanks!
<thegreengateway> syrinx_ : yah but not having it prevents any internet connection from ubuntu
<Juv> anyone want in on a slice of a dedi server? 100mbit connection, your own IP, root access, ubuntu (or any debian OS)
<thegreengateway> syrinx_: and anytime i try to install anything it asks for a cd to be inserted...
<krtek> hello
<eein__> anyone know the modifier that will force google to read a string like <?=("head")>
<eein__>  that has always annoyed me.  putting quotes around it does nothing
<krtek> I have a quick question
<dashka> i want to play war craft
<blackshirt> hello
<FBANEXT>  THIS IS ALL I KNOW ABOUT SOFTWARE--EVERYBODY WANTING TO KNOW A FEW THINGS CLICK HERE NOW http://paste.ubuntu.com/574816/
<krtek> I logged in as root on one of my servers and saw a users IP and login date at the top as last logged in, they have sudo but not the root account password, would using sudo have them show up at the top like that?
<dashka> i want to play war 3
<thegreengateway> syrinx_: ???
<dashka> i can not play wc3 how can i play wc3
<dashka> hello
<krtek> anyone have an idea?
<dimmortal> thegreengateway: I'm pretty sure you can copy the files to a usb thumbdrive and adding the drive to the software sources
<dashka> is anyone know it
<[TK]D-Fender> dashka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45407&page=3
<thegreengateway> dimmortal: ok and any clue as to where to get the ubuntu driver for broadcom?
<Frenk> Okay, who's going to point me in the right direction of controlling my ubuntu desktop with my android phone
<dimmortal> thegreengateway: google it.. I have not the time to do your work for you
<krtek> can someone help answer my Q?
<Frenk> what was your question krtek
<krtek> Frenk: I logged in as root on one of my servers and saw a users IP and login date at the top as last logged in, they have sudo but not the root
<krtek>                account password, would using sudo have them show up at the top like that?
 * drumhed is experiencing weird display symptoms using Adobe FlashPlayer to view Youtube.  The image is doubled and filtered red/pink/orange
 * drumhed has confirmed that it is only on youtube.com
<drumhed> anyone else seeing this?
<digirak> i am trying to install kubuntu with a dual boot on my system
<Frenk> idunnolol
<FBANEXT> HELLO EVERYBODY:: Is there an app I can get that will teach me how to program software of linux?
<krtek> FBANEXT: what programming language you want to learn
<digirak> i already have partitions
<SirCane> FBANEXT firefox
<FBANEXT> on linux*
<krtek> SirCane: lol
<digirak> on which previously ubuntu has been installed
<digirak> can anyone help
<FBANEXT> krtek:: I wanna learn perl first
<krtek> digirak: whats your questions
<digirak> i dont boot the ubuntu on  that anymore
<drumhed> @fbanext: the help you seek is found in a book, not an app
<krtek> FBANEXT: get a book, there arent many "apps"
<krtek> that'll teach you
<rrr> ubuntu testing
<SirCane> krtek tell that to apple. theres and app for that
<digirak> krtek: i am trying to install kubuntu on one of them and clean the other partition
<krtek> SirCane: im calling up Sir Steve Jobs now on my iPhail
<FBANEXT> drumhed:: I'd probably have to go, to college for this ehh
<krtek> digirak: gparted?
<drumhed> nah, not necessarily
<drumhed> you either have the aptitude to code or you don't
<digirak> krtek: u want me to use gparted?
<krtek> digirak: try, not sure
<krtek> brb gotta go park the car
<FBANEXT> Well, I have some books but its Linux ubuntu for dummys lol
<SirCane> FBANEXT http://wwwacs.gantep.edu.tr/docs/perl-ebook/ pretty good right?
<NJSchultz07> Need a hand installing /boot only a hard drive different than the Ubuntu install.
<drumhed> Anyone here been to youtube today w/ firefox & the adobe flash plugin?
<FBANEXT> SirCane:: Is it a PFD?
<SirCane> html
<digirak> it wont screw up my system will it?
<dashka> i have acer with gforce 480 with 1gb  when i installed new driver after that computer says restart your computer when i start to my laptop than start up my laptop i can  not see login screen  it black screeen help me how to fix thsi problem
<SirCane> http://wwwacs.gantep.edu.tr/docs/perl-ebook.tgz seems to be in a tarball here
<FBANEXT> html ugh
<FBANEXT> I dunno if the internet will be up much longer
<SirCane> download the tarball and view offline
<jingqq5210> So quiet
<cabbagebot> So, I've got a question...
<SirCane> if you really need pdf FBANEXT, goto print in firefox and print to pdf file
<cabbagebot> I have 10.10 on my laptop, with nVidia display drivers installed, and whenever I close my laptop, the drivers fail to restart when I open it
<cabbagebot> The defualt drivers don't give me that issue though
<Abhijit> where is libreoffice logos are saved in my ubuntu?
<FBANEXT> cool
<jingqq5210> reinstall
<cabbagebot> me?
<jingqq5210> yeah
<cabbagebot> the drivers you mean?
<cabbagebot> I think I did. I'll try again though
<joeoshawa> hey have you guys checked this out http://www.ekoore.com/web/it/prodotti/et10ta.html
<paq7512> my computer froze earlier is there a way a find the source 10.4.2?
<NJSchultz07> please, need help installing /boot to a different location
<joeoshawa> anyone have that thing?
<digirak> how do i make it a dual boot
<joeoshawa> its a ubuntu tablet pc
<digirak> once i install an os will it automatically be dual boot
<SirCane> cabbagebot i think its a power management issue. my old toshiba did the same, i think it had a geforce 40 go card or something. never got around to fixing it
<jingqq5210> or you can check the startup applications~~~
<SirCane> cabbagebot my laptop would get quite hot as well with the lid shut
<nit-wit> NJSchultz07, from where to where
<cabbagebot> ah, I'm not sure that's the issue SirCane
<cabbagebot> It doesn't get so hot
<cabbagebot> I think I have an NVS card
<jingqq5210> to see if the nvidia  xserver is there
<cabbagebot> nvidia xserver is definitely there
<nit-wit> digirak, what do you want to dual boot
<digirak> nit-wit: ubuntu and kubuntu
<digirak> i want a ubuntu and a kubuntu partition
<nit-wit> digirak, you can have both on the same OS
<cabbagebot> Or you could use virtual box and vb the one you'll use the least
<jingqq5210> generally nvidia driver works well with ubuntu
<joeoshawa> you can dual boot also if you wish
<vish> Abhijit: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/.../apps
<digirak> nit-wit: yes, but the kubuntu wrapper is very unstable
<FBANEXT> damn... the pages just show links and don't work on the print pdf bro
<cabbagebot> Yeah, it could just be my card. It was difficult finding drivers for it on windows
<digirak> so i want a seperate kubuntu
<joeoshawa> if you want two different partitions two separate installs you can
<nit-wit> digirak, how many partitions do you have is the main question and how many HD's
<digirak> I have like 8 partitions
<joeoshawa> i have a dual boot ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and ubuntu 10.10 32 bit install
<mun24_> I moved my hard disk to another machine. Somehow network is not detected in the new machine
<digirak> nit-wit: 2 old linux partitions
<nit-wit> digirak, take a screen shot of gparted and paste it image.
<digirak> nit-wit: which are screwed
<joeoshawa> digirak, that could be a problem you can only have so many main partitions
<mun24_> How to install network card in the new hardware with old ubuntu hard disk
<nit-wit> digirak, so I'm assuming Ubunt and Kubunt are grub2 eh.
<cyybborg> anyone in the room familiar with video display and codec stuff?  i'm seriously ready to switch back to msft...
<digirak> yes
<joeoshawa> digirak, just install ubuntu over one of the screwed partitions and kubuntu over the other
<jingqq5210> you can install a win codec packe
<FBANEXT> Guess it doesn't matter
<Abhijit> vish, thanks
<cyybborg> i get these funky video color patterns and sound isn't running correctly
<nit-wit> digirak, just reformat one of gthe partitions and install custom to it. you can have grub control from Ubuntu  if you want afterwards.
<cyybborg> only files that work well are super old .avi
<joeoshawa> digirak, the one you want to boot at the end of the timer install last
<jingqq5210> cyybborg: you can install a win codec pack
<Da|Mummy> why does aucacious suck so much with audio cds on ubuntu?
<Da|Mummy> it never wants to get the id3
<jingqq5210> or kmplayer
<jingqq5210> or vlc player
<jingqq5210> they all works well with ubuntu
<cyybborg> command line or synaptic?
<cyybborg> i've got vlc
<digirak> nit-wit: how do i paste the scrn shot
<nit-wit> digirak, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<nit-wit> digirak, name the useless partitions if they are not obvious
<jingqq5210> vlc had a bad performance on reall media files
<cyybborg> i don't normally use real media files
<cyybborg> but good working functionality w/ mp4 would be nice
<digirak> http://imagebin.org/140860
<digirak> the Linux filesystem and sda8 are useless
<gilles> hey when i move my windows around , and i do have wobbly windows active.. i have a ati5850 vid card.. i keep getting lines going across the window im moving .. only happends when i move
<gilles> ?
<SirCane> gilles yes
<gilles> how can i get rid of that ?
<sanjeev_> hi
<sanjeev_> i have a problem in ubuntu that i m not able to see my cdrom drive in it
<digirak> sanjeev_: do u see the cdrom on ur list of drives?
<sanjeev_> no
<digirak> sanjeev_: then ur cdrom is not mapped
<gilles>  hey when i move my windows around , and i do have wobbly windows active.. i have a ati5850 vid card.. i keep getting lines going across the window im moving .. only happends when i mo
<sanjeev_> then how can i solve this prolbem
<gilles> hey when i move my windows around , and i do have wobbly windows active.. i have a ati5850 vid card.. i keep getting lines going across the window im moving .. only happends when i move
<gilles>  ?
<digirak> sanjeev_: do u have a laptop or a desktop?
<sanjeev_> digi: I have desktop
<digirak> sanjeev_: this looks like a standard ubuntu problem did you search on the documentation?
<gilles> hey when i move my windows around , and i do have wobbly windows active.. i have a ati5850 vid card.. i keep getting lines going across the window im moving .. only happends when i move
<gilles>  ?any1 knows how to fix this?
<sanjeev_> digirak: yes but not find any satisfactory answer.
<nit-wit> digirak, those two partitions amount to about 5 gigs.  You would have to shrink sda5 and you can remove a swap as well.
<digirak> sanjeev_: also check with your disk analyser
<sanjeev_> digi_: how can i do this?
<digirak> sanjeev_: Administration-disk analyser
<digirak> nit-wit: this wont affect my sda5?
<digirak> nit-wit: why shrink sda5?
<sanjeev_> but there is only disk utility not analyser?
<digirak> sanjeev_: yes disk utility
<nit-wit> digirak, the space you offer as replaceable is not enough.
<digirak> sanjeev_: that is the one that looks after what disks u have
<glassrose> hi! I have installed latest telepathy-glib gtk-docs  in ~/src/install/share/gtk-doc/html. Now, in order to view them in devhelp, I set XDG_DATA_DIRS=~src/install/share:/usr/share. But even now when I run $devhelp I don't see the latest docs but only the old ones which are installed in /usr/share !! Any help would be appreciated
<sanjeev_> but there is not much detail there are only storage devices showing there only
<lovelytina> hi
<digirak> nit-wit: so how do i decrease the space in sda5
<digirak> sanjeev_:do u see ur cdrom there?
<mun24_> digirak: use GParted
<sanjeev_> no
<sanjeev_> digirak_: no there is no cd rom in disk utility.
<digirak> sanjeev_: then ur cdrom is not mapped at boot
<nit-wit> digirak, boot a live Ubuntu cd open gparted right click both swaps and make sure they are unmounted. right click sda5 the resize and resize. Then build the new partitions in the space of the removed and opened space.
<sanjeev_> ok so how can i get it mapped at boot
<digirak> nit-wit: i have a ubuntu already
<digirak> nit-wit: resizing sda5 will make me lose data?
<sanjeev_> digirak_: ok so how can i get it mapped at boot
<digirak> sanjeev_: i am sorry i dont know thart
<sanjeev_> ok so can you tell me where m i get further info regarding this problem?
<sanjeev_> digirak_: ok so can you tell me where m i get further info regarding this problem?
<needhelp1> Pici, hey
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> firefox is so much slower than chrome
<visual1ce> anyway... im using virtual box to run vista for spss software... just experimenting with it at the moment. i have some questions: are there any issues with running it from an ext4 partition? are there any performance benefits from setting up the virtual os on a native ntfs partition?
<cache_surplus> what is a good cli util to format a drive? syntax please. thanks
<nit-wit> visual1ce, #vbox is where this belongs
<visual1ce> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/devname bs=512k
<visual1ce> thats a fairly secure wipe
<visual1ce> thanx nit-wit
<abhilashm86> cache_surplus: mkfs is a cli command to format, see man mkfs
<trytohaxme> Can someone explain to me the reason I keep getting this damn "Server X must be off" to install Nvidia drivers..
<cyybborg> anyone private chat with me to solve video codec issues?
<syrinx_> cyybborg: whats the problem?
<cyybborg> trying to play mp4, video is fine "score" music ok and no vocals
<cache_surplus> i need to low level format a usb ext drive
<cyybborg> super annoying
<cyybborg> i have amd64 arch using vlc
<lifestream> Hey, I left Ubuntu by Lucid, because I was so disgusted how things were changing. Is there a central place I can look up things are now?  ( so I don't have to google every single issue)
<syrinx_> cyybborg: sure its not a problem with the video itself?
<cyybborg> tough call, i have lots of files with this issue
<cyybborg> i don't think it is all tied to the file
<syrinx_> cyybborg: why would the music play and the voice wouldn't, though?
<cyybborg> file property is MPEG-4 AAC audio
<cyybborg> no idea
<cyybborg> and i have tons of codec installed
<syrinx_> what media player, cyybborg ?
<mespejel> hello
<cyybborg> vlc
<cyybborg> when i use "movie player" no sound and all the colors are messed up
<syrinx_> maybe try something else?
<mespejel> I really need something very specific please
<cyybborg> syrinx is that to me?
<mespejel> i need someone who actually know about macs and linux ubuntu im tying to move from mac to linux
<syrinx_> cyybborg: yes
<syrinx_> mespejel: ....well?
<cyybborg> suggestion?
<mespejel> syrinx hi
<mespejel> basically i dont want to ask everything at the same time but for now
<syrinx_> cyybborg: Mplayer? or maybe banshee
<cyybborg> i'll try them
<mespejel> i would ike a good alternative for IMOVIE, a good alternative for GARAGEBAND, a good alternative for IPHOTO and a good alternative for IWEB to design websites easy with no knowledge
<mespejel> yeah
<mespejel> specially GARAGEBAND AND IWEB
<mespejel> yeah
<FloodBot1> mespejel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !caps | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<syrinx_> mespejel: is you want to do things with no knowledge, your using the wrong OS
<mespejel> come on
<mespejel> only web design not all
<mespejel> i do my website with iweb is easy
<mespejel> i wonder if there alternative for linux and also music creation like garageband app
<cyybborg> syrinx, i installed mplayer but don't see it in my menus?
<syrinx_> cyybborg: how did you install it? apt-get?
<cyybborg> no, synaptic
<cyybborg> i'm kind of linux stupid
<mespejel> im not computer engineer who would i know website programming language? no sense
<mespejel> if you think like that means you hate technology
<hemisphere> hi
<cyybborg> computer engineering and building websites are totally not related
<syrinx_> cyybborg: should be in sound & video...
<mespejel> in 3 years.. 6 years old kids will create webdesign
<hemisphere> my wlan0 suddenly disappeared, how do I fix it ?
<mespejel> well im not a graphic designer or anything related okkk
<syrinx_> mespejel: I can't help you, sorry
<mespejel> im a business major
<cyybborg> still no joy
<syrinx_> hmmm
<cyybborg> it doesn't make much sense
<syrinx_> cyybborg: no, it doesn't
<cyybborg> mplayer is the generic movie player right?
<cyybborg> it could be all tied to the 64bit architecture
<syrinx_> are you running the 32 bit version/
<cyybborg> of mplayer?
<cyybborg> i don't know
<syrinx_> of ubuntu
<preetam> hi after upgrading to new kernel the kernel is not appearing in the grub boot loader even after sudo update-grub command.
<cyybborg> no
<syrinx_> well I know the 64-bit is a bit more bugggy than the 32-bit
<syrinx_> not sure if this would be the problem though
<cyybborg> who knows
<cyybborg> linux is like custom cars
<syrinx_> mhmm
<cyybborg> tons of time and never a clear answer
<joeoshawa> so i guess nobody here has that ubuntu tablet pc?
<syrinx_> but it's our job, as good mechanics, to find out
<preetam> please help ..hi after upgrading to new kernel the kernel is not appearing in the grub boot loader even after sudo update-grub command.
<cyybborg> sure
<cyybborg> i use my relationship w/ ubuntu to study the inner workings of why good disruptive innovations just don't take hold
<Jordan_U> !ot | cyybborg
<ubottu> cyybborg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RaNdY> :)
<syrinx_> cyybborg: take it to OT, lol
<cyybborg> sure
<syrinx_> but seriously, is there anything relative about the same videos that don't work?
<cache_surplus> abhinav_singh: i need too low level format
<abhinav_singh> what format cache_surpluz
<mespejel> hello does anyone know a good music creator app for linux and also a good video creator app?
<cache_surplus> thanks visual1ce
<mespejel> thank you
<Jordan_U> cache_surplus: Define "low level format".
<mespejel> video edition software please
<mespejel> for linux
<cache_surplus> is urandom the same as /dev/zero?
<rww> cache_surplus: no
<jiltdil> is there any way to use two desktop environment at a time?
<cache_surplus> whats the diff to /dev/urandom vs /dev/zero when whipping the drive?
<cache_surplus> speed?
<th0r> jiltdil: you could run one in a vm, or run one on a server and access it via ssh from the other
<cache_surplus> Jordan_U: google it
<rww> /dev/zero fills it with zeros. /dev/urandom fills it with vaguely random zeros and ones.
<cache_surplus> rww: ic, thanks
<cache_surplus> so not a real diff in what i want
<cache_surplus> i could use either, correct?
<syrinx_> cyybborg: also, do you have the w64codecs?
<rww> cache_surplus: depends why you want to format it. For most uses, correct.
<cache_surplus> rww: i have 1310 bad sectors on a usb 1 tb drive
<cache_surplus> thats a good reason
<jiltdil> How to see the screens that are connected in any small computer network on my screen?
<rww> cache_surplus: then yeah, either will work.
<modulexploited_> I just tried upgrading my 10.10 version of ubuntu to 11.04.. my battery drained completely.... The upgrade was not complete when this happened... I tried using the recovery console to fix the broken packages... an now when I restart... it says "Checking Battery State" and freezes... I have some very important files on the laptop and encrypted... can someone help me fix this ?
<cyybborg> i do
<rww> cache_surplus: may as well do /dev/zero, less CPU usage
<syrinx_> modulexploited_: #ubuntu+1
<rww> modulexploited_: #ubuntu+1 for natty; #ubuntu is only for released versions of Ubuntu.
<xnccm> ooo
<cache_surplus> rww: i am wondering if that will fix the bad sectors...
<xnccm> english???
<syrinx_> ninja'd
<xnccm> everybody
<cache_surplus> looks like dcfldd is stuck...
<xnccm> ??
<syrinx_> xnccm: what language are you looking for?
<Jordan_U> cache_surplus: I am familiar with the term, but actual "low level" formatting of disks isn't something you do anymore. That's why I wanted to clarify what exactly you want.
<cache_surplus> rww: my issue was, i could not even sudo cp -R or sudo chmod -R the drive anymore....
<cache_surplus> Jordan_U: its ok, no worries
<cyybborg> there has to be some problem w/ sys cause symptoms occur with some files and not others
<cyybborg> i can't understand the pattern
<cache_surplus> Jordan_U: are you saying you cant use a manuf disk anymore to low level format?
<cyybborg> now colors are all crazy, sound is better
<Jordan_U> cache_surplus: Disk's don't present such details anymore. What is your actual end goal>
<cache_surplus> i guess cops and forensics dont want us deleting our porn
<Jordan_U> ?
<cache_surplus> Jordan_U: where did you read that?
<cache_surplus> and when
<cache_surplus> news to me
<syrinx_> cyybborg: that would indicate that it ISN'T the sys
<jiltdil> How can i  view a computers screen thats connected to my network??
<Jordan_U> cache_surplus: I don't have a particular source that I can remember.
<cyybborg> ok
<cache_surplus> what is my goal? lol i want my friggen drive to work like it was brand new. thats my goal
<shaw1337> jiltdil: what type of network?
<cache_surplus> what else
<cyybborg> how should I structure my search to find root problem?
<FBANEXT> anybody know how to use talking tomcat on linux?
<syrinx_> cyybborg: like i said, did you install w64codecs?
<jiltdil> shaw1337:LAN
<cyybborg> yes
<hemisphere> hi, I installed 10.04.2 LTS on my laptop and it couldn't detect my wireless. do advise
<syrinx_> cyybborg: are there any commonalities in the files?
<jiltdil> shaw1337:i want to see the screens of multiple computers at a time on my screen
<cyybborg> not sure, they are kind of a mix of .avi and mpg stuff
<shaw1337> FBANEXT: u can run it on emulator
<cyybborg> some play ok, many have color or sound irregularities
<cyybborg> it wasn't always this way either
<FBANEXT> Shaw1337::  What emulator?
<syrinx_> cyybborg: did you make any changes since?
<U53RN4M3> Has anyone else had youtube problem, where the video moves with the page as you scroll. It's rather annoying.
<FBANEXT> and.. btw most emulators don't work because my computer is weird I tried zsnes and wine both made my computer crash into the login screen
<cyybborg> not intentionally but i am not using a very precise restore system either
<cyybborg> it is strange because some files will play ok, then the colors go shifty and I have to reboot to get the color display back on track
<syrinx_> hmm
<jiltdil> any idea about my question?
<shaw1337> jiltdil: you wanna hack into others system ?
<jiltdil> shaw1337: no i don't want to hack
<jiltdil> shaw1337: i only want it for security and educational purpose in college/school
<shaw1337> jiltdil: you wanna monitor others desktop ?
<th0r> jiltdil: you can use vnc to run another system's desktop on your computer in a window
<th0r> jiltdil: and if I remember correctly you can also 'share' the desktop with the other user
<shaw1337> jiltdil: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<jiltdil> thor: can it be possible that i can monitor more than one desktop at a single time
<mespejel> hello is there a software to record my screen?
<_genuser_> hello people.
<th0r> jiltdil: you can access as many systems as your computer's memory and cpu can handle
<jiltdil> thanx
<_genuser_> is anyone able to watch youtube videos fine?
<syrinx_> _genuser_: yea....
<shaw1337> mespejel: Xvid screen capture , and lot more you can find in software centre
<jiltdil> mespejel; Desktop Recorder
<_genuser_> syrinx_: using netbuntu. after either last upgrade or something youtube did, but all the videos play with redish color. ads play fine. All other flash sites like hulu play ok.
<FBANEXT> Anybody know how to make linux run faster on a ps3?
<_genuser_> syrinx_: something that started like few hours before.
<mespejel> thanks
<syrinx_> _genuser_: make any recent changes to the system?
<_genuser_> syrinx_: just the update manager downloaded updates.
<_genuser_> on netbuntu.
<FBANEXT> I've running linux on my ps3 using bootOS and using the external hard drive for the linux OS files and its just almost too slow to use anybody know why the ps3 can't handle linux?  Is it because of the very little ram ?
<FBANEXT> I've been
<_genuser_> flashplugin-installer version: 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.04.1
<syrinx_> _genuser_: probably has something to do with it
<Secrets> Hello
<visual1ce> should i expect that the sha1 or md5 sums of an iso file immediately downloaded from the internet and the same file on disc should be the same? if burn the iso then i rip it back to iso, should i expect its sums to be the same as the initial md5 sha1 sums?
<up_dawg> hey, my launcher/windows/pannels flash non stop after i tried to set emerald as the window decorator in compiz
<Secrets> my internet is still not working on my ubuntu
<syrinx_> _genuser_: try another flash and see if its the same
<Secrets> how do i run disks on ubuntu
<Secrets> like my telstra internet disk
<_genuser_> syrinx_: however, all the flash sites, such as hulu play fine. Even youtube ads play fine. Just the videos themselves play bad.
<_genuser_> syrinx_: if you were to youtube something now, does it play correctly?
<_genuser_> syrinx_: if it does, then I'll have to use another plugin.
<up_dawg> anybody now how to fix? already tried compiz --replace
<FBANEXT> I guess nobody knows about ps3 linux
<shaw1337> jiltdil: you can use teamviewer
<FBANEXT> or I'm being ignored
<lifestream> FBANEXT,  probably not the right place to ask
<syrinx_> _genuser_: works fine. what browser you using?
<FBANEXT> Nobody used yellow dog back in the day?
<syrinx_> FBANEXT: no sir
<lifestream> FBANEXT, whether or not they did people here usually don't support other platforms
<_genuser_> syrinx_: thanks. using ff 3.6.13
<FBANEXT> I thought the ps3 was powerful I guess I was wrong it cant run linux any better then a 50 dollar pc
<syrinx_> _genuser_: 3.6.14 works great for me
<syrinx_> FBANEXT: with or without X?
<syrinx_> im sure it would run good as a server
<neiz> FBANEXT: actually, sony restricts hardware access in OtherOS.  You are basically using 1/8 processing cores which the PS3 has available to it
<lifestream> I stopped using Ubuntu around Lucid, because I didn't like what it was becoming. Is there a place that I can see how much more things have changed?
<_genuser_> syrinx_: installing new updates. lol, updates to update updates.
<SirCane> FBANEXT linux doesn't run on the ps3 very well due to the limitations sony put in the hardware hypervisor
<syrinx_> _genuser_: of course lol
<SirCane> you have half the system ram, no gpu access and only a very small part of the cell processor
<FBANEXT> Well, I forced linux to boot on 3.55 "not supported anymore for linux" oh well, I thought it would be fun to have a powerful pc but, I thought wrong trying to use the ps3....
<lifestream> Does Ubuntu still use "Indicators">
<SirCane> FBANEXT would have been better off getting a 360 and a el-cheapo pc
<neiz> FBANEXT: if sony allowed full access to the hardware then it would be insanely fast, but sadly they crippled it to the point where it is pointless
<FBANEXT> Yeah I'm glad LG sued sony and won hahah
<lifestream> Wow, no one is using ubuntu right now, that they cant tell me if it has indicators?
<rww> very patient there, lifestream
<syrinx_> lifestream: what do you mean, indicators?
<rww> and yes, it does.
<lifestream> rww,  I asked more than 20 min ago ^^
<rww> lifestream: Not that I can see, you didn't.
<th0r> lifestream: no, you asked two minutes ago
<lifestream> Really? I asked, then went on a guildwars match (which lasted about 20 minutes) and then I asked again because I saw no responses
<rww> You asked a different question the first time around.
<lifestream> oh, you're right, i did
<Bash> I need to upgrade grub but when I tried to do chroot it says "/bin/bash" doesn't exist
<Bash> update grub*
<lifestream> You can use /bin/sh
<Bash> How?
<Bash> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Bash> I was following that guide
<_genuser_> syrinx_: ok, 3.6.14 is still doing that. gotta try another plugin.
<lifestream> Oh I remember having this error. Hmm *tries to remember*
<FBANEXT> hey!  are there any games for linux that are good?  Like doom 3
<SirCane> FBANEXT good games, like doom 3?
<syrinx_> _genuser_: wierd. definitely not an OS problem though
<lifestream> google "best linux games"  "best fps linux games" ?
<FBANEXT> thats what I asked
<FBANEXT> good job repeating me
<paragorn> o.O
<SirCane> FBANEXT then no, there isn't
<Bash> chroot: failed to run command `update-grub': No such file or directory
<lifestream> Ok because I just googled it, and I saw other good similar games
<Bash> I'm also having that error
<FBANEXT> There isn't any games for linux that are good
<visual1ce> can somebody please explain this to me: mount -o loop ./x.iso ./x/
<Bash> Can you update grub though grub minimal command line at boot?
<FBANEXT> none of the  mames work
<FBANEXT> I've tried for 6 weeks now and mame just doesn't work
<SirCane> visual1ce you're mounting the contents of the file into a folder?
<visual1ce> i understand what mount is doing and i understand the effect of loop - but i dont understand what it is doing
<visual1ce> is it like an ln kinda?
<Strife89> !seen heslam
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<SirCane> ok the file x.iso in the ./ current folder is going to be mounted as if it was a directory called x in the current ./ folder
<visual1ce> i know about / and ~/  and i was under the impression that i use ./ to execute executable files... in the context above what does...
<SirCane> instead of mounting a disc from a physical drive in /dev/ you're mounting a file in ./
<visual1ce> ahhh
<visual1ce> current
<ljsoftnet> my youtube player has color orange on it, is there a fix for this?
<Bash> Anyone?
<visual1ce> thx sircane :)
<SirCane> ./ = current folder
<Bash> I really want to get this fixed :(
<Strife89> heslam: I figured out why the workaround didn't work for me; I made a silly oversight. One has to set the "lid closed" action to "Blank Screen" for both running on AC *and* running on battery.
<Bash> I'm using the 10.10 live CD
<lifestream> Bash, you want to re-install grub (or force grub to update itself?)
<HyperHoRse> HELP: I just deleted the top panel by accident
<Secrets> hey can someone tell me how come wired internet is not working
<HyperHoRse> How do i bring in a new terminal and bring back the top bar
<HyperHoRse> whoops
<Bash> lifestream, I want to reinstall it but I already got past that part
<_genuser_> syrinx_: and only youtube vids. not even just flash. just youtube. and just the vids. not the ads.
<cyybborg> syrinx any thoughts for me?
<Bash> It's installed I need it to find the OSs
<SirCane> visual1ce,  when you type acommand in to the shell it searches only the paths setup via the SET command, if it can't find the program that has +x set it won't run
<Secrets> because wired internet is not working on ubuntu 10.10
<HyperHoRse> Hi, I just deleted the top panel by accident how do i bring it back
<HyperHoRse> and how do i get a terminal window up
<SirCane> so you use ./prog to force execute the file in *this* path
<lifestream> HyperHoRse,  do you still have the bottom panel?
<Bash> lifestream, when I tried to run  chroot /mnt update-grub I got "chroot: failed to run command `update-grub': No such file or directory" error
<trytohaxme> Can someone please provide me with some assistance?
<syrinx_> cyybborg: gotta be a specific problem with youtube and your system
<HyperHoRse> lifestream: Yes
<syrinx_> cyybborg: see if it still happens tomorrow
<cyybborg> sure but i'm not the youtube guy
<SirCane> HyperHoRse alt+f2 i think
<ljsoftnet> my youtube player has color orange on it, is there a fix for this?
<cyybborg> mpg4 issues...
<lifestream> HyperHoRse,  right click  bottom panel and choose properties. tehre's an option there where you can re-create new panel
<lifestream> Bash,  isn't it grub-update ?
<th0r> trytohaxme: we can't answer a question you haven't asked
<HyperHoRse> lifestream: i've created a new panel but there is no buttons on it
<Bash> lifestream, no
<HyperHoRse> CANT I just restore the original panel?????????????
<FBANEXT> I have one more thing to ask for real this time
<trytohaxme> Well th0r, for the last 2 hours I've been trying to install my nVidia graphics drivers.
<lifestream> HyperHoRse,  right click the new panel and choose "Applets" ( i think thats what its called, im not using Ubuntu)    then you can add whatever you want
<trytohaxme> I keep getting the error I have to turn off X server.
<trytohaxme> No matter what I do, it won't turn off.
<FBANEXT> Anybody have a link to the best software to use on ubuntu 10.10
<Secrets> ive rebooted ubuntu
<bullgard> After a GNOME crash my Thinkpad T43 returns: '~$ setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de variant basic; Cannot open display "default display". How can I re-establish the German keyboard layout?
<Secrets> i may have installed a update or something
<Secrets> is there a away to fix it
<HyperHoRse> how do i flush my DNSRESOLVER cache in ubuntu linux
<lifestream> No one uses Google anymore
<th0r> trytohaxme: you have to move to a vt (Alt-F2), log in there, and kill X. Then you can install the drivers from the command line
<_genuser_> and flash officially sucks.
<FBANEXT> f u lifestgream
<cyybborg> whats better than google?
<trytohaxme> What is the command to kill x?
<_genuser_> rebooting.
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: killall -9 X, but better use Alt+SysRQ+K
<HyperHoRse> GOOGLEEARTH wont start in ubuntu
<th0r> trytohaxme: I would find the process and kill the number
<visual1ce> i understand i think - so if you type say blah in bash, bash looks for blah in default prog directories (/bin , /usr/bin) but if say ./blah it looks for the prog in the local directory
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: SysRQ should be on the PrintScreen key
<gronlund> Problem with X11Forwarding.. I can run xclock but when i try gedit, i get 'X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.'
<trytohaxme> Thanks guys, I'm going to try your suggestions.
<visual1ce> so ./ is really telling bash - look here in this directory... its got nothing to do with telling bash to execute the file right?
<HyperHoRse> GOOGLE EARTH WONT WORK IN UBUNTU 10.10
<ruan> visual1ce: "." means "here"
<Stryker> how do i encrypt a folder
<HyperHoRse> IS THAT WHY THEY DELETED IT OFF THE SOFTWARE CENTRE
<rww> HyperHoRse: Stop allcapsing.
<Stryker> how do i encrypt a folder
<Fuchs> Stryker: you can use gpg or any frontend for it
<visual1ce> i see
<Stryker> how?
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu linux 10.10
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu yeah
<Fuchs> Stryker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Fuchs> one of the possibilities
<Fuchs> there are easier ones in my opinion
<Stryker> when i encrypt my old home folder, would it screw up my firefox profile?
<Fuchs> Stryker: if the profile is in this folder and you don't decrypt it first: yes. Else: no
<cache_surplus> actually i just picked up the drive and it sounds like its hangin... sighs...
<visual1ce> im trying to mount an iso but i get this error: cannot find <folder> /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<SirCane> correct visual1ce
<tonysan> is it possible let scp use concurrent connections to speed up the transfer?
<Fuchs> visual1ce: give an existing folder as an argument instead of <folder>
<Fuchs> you are meant to replace this.
<visual1ce> oh doh
<visual1ce> maybe i have to mkdir first
<xiambax> I need a 200 dollar computer. Wheres the best place online to order one
<xiambax> with the best specs?
<rww> xiambax: ask ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tonysan> xiambax: assemble one on your own
<ruan> custom built :D
<visual1ce> nvm - pebkac
<trytohaxme> Fuchs it's telling me "Can't Access - Devdriver...run"
<ruan> how do i remove languages from firefox? there's en,en-au,en-ca that i want to remove but uninstall is greyed out
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: that is probably not the full error message
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: does this appear after you restarted X? If so: what did you do before? Trying to manually install a driver or similar?
<buov> Why is it that the user I created simply has $ sign when using ssh while other users have the full path or name@../Desktop$?
<trytohaxme> I followed the instructions from nVidia on installing the graphics drivers. I failed to do so for 2 in a half hours.
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: never install such drivers manually
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: this doesn't work on ubuntu due to dkms. It will break after each kernel update
<trytohaxme> I heard Envy could install it.
<nuszinomoz1> I wolud like to write a small program, which is usefull C compiler, SDK or something for ubuntu
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: use the methods provided by ubuntu in order to install nvidia drivers
<HyperHoRse> so what are some of the problems that could cause google earth not to execute at all on ubuntu 10.10
<nuszinomoz1> I mean some kind of visual stuff, for controls, windows etc..
<HyperHoRse> google fail to fix their software
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: remove the driver with the NVIDIA-Linux-...-.sh asap
<HyperHoRse> why doesn't ubuntu offer a proper package for ubuntu 10.10 is that googles fault?
<HyperHoRse> its all googles fault.
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<HyperHoRse> ban google.
<Stryker> ruan, try using bleachbit, it helps you get rid of unnecessary languages
<HyperHoRse> ban google from your whole life.
<HyperHoRse> banned.
<FloodBot1> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Secrets> can anyone help me get ubuntu to work
<rww> HyperHoRse: Stop being hyperbolic. You're cluttering up the channel, and not helping your chances of getting support.
<Stryker> i agree with HyperHoRse, google shall be stopped
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, did you try to execute it in a terminal
<Chipzzz> Secrets: please be more specific
<trytohaxme> Fuchs do you think you could help me on remote desktop view?
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: no. First of all because I don't do that, second because I have to go to work in 5 Minutes
<Secrets> well for some reason wired internet is not connecting to ubuntu 10.10
<buov> When I ssh into my server on "user2" the promp is just a $ rather than the path it shows on my other accounts. "user1" would show something like user1:/home#. Why is it like this and how can I change user2 to be more... normal?
<Secrets> Desktop editon
<trytohaxme> :/
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, i have google earth working in ubuntu 10.10
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: read the documentation I linked to, it should work that way. If it doesn't, maybe somebody else here is able to help you
<Secrets> how do i fix it
<Secrets> ive tried everything
<ljsoftnet> my youtube player has color orange on it, is there a fix for this?
<trytohaxme> Alright, thanks for your time.
<Secrets> my module is e100
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa, how did you install it properly
<Fuchs> trytohaxme: but do _not_ install the driver manually with the .run file from nvidia. It will definitely break.
<HyperHoRse> ATTENTION UBUNTU: GoogleEarth is offering bullshit software for ubuntu 10.10 that doesn't work
<joeoshawa> Secrets, try sudo dhclient eth0
<ruan> ljsoftnet: what version is your flash player? have you tried reinstalling it?
<HyperHoRse> Reporting to Mark Shuttleworth please get me a cup of coffee
<ruan> ^adobe flash player
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, i just used a howto
<ruan> !language | HyperHoRse
<ubottu> HyperHoRse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, what happens if you try to launch it in a terminal
<HyperHoRse> joeoshwa: im about there right now, just gotta delete this google install from google.com
<Chipzzz> Secrets: what kind of machine?
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa: nothing
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, it should give you an error message
<Secrets> laptop
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa: amarin@ubuntu:~$ GoogleEarth
<HyperHoRse> GoogleEarth: command not found
<Secrets> wired interet was working on monday
<th0r> HyperHoRse: all that complainiing because you can't enter a command correctly?
<HyperHoRse> it still wont work
<silvery> lol
<Chipzzz> Secrets: what's different since monday?
<jiltdil> how to access other compute in WAN?
<buov> Why is it when user2 ssh's into my server his prompt is simply a $, rather than the user@path#?
<_genuser_> hello people
<Chipzzz> hi _genuser_
<joeoshawa> try this cd /opt/google-earth then type LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libfreeimage.so.3 googleearth
<silvery> HyperHoRse: man cd
<HyperHoRse> amarin@ubuntu:~$ cd /opt/google-earth
<HyperHoRse> bash: cd: /opt/google-earth: No such file or directory
<ljsoftnet> ruan its 10.2
<joeoshawa> how did you install it
<_genuser_> darn flash
<Aiya> Anyone have own server.Basiclly running using dell servers ?
<HyperHoRse> ok thats my problem
<HyperHoRse> went to www.google.com
<HyperHoRse> looked for google earth
<buov> Why is it when user2 ssh's into my server his prompt is simply a $, rather than the user@path#?
<FloodBot1> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperHoRse> went to the offical google earth page installed the offical google earth for ubuntu
<HyperHoRse> then nothing
<HyperHoRse> its on my desktop but it doesnt work at all
<joeoshawa> you downloaded the deb package
<HyperHoRse> brokenny
<HyperHoRse> yeah and installed it.
<HyperHoRse> using software centre.
<HyperHoRse> we'll thats what it used anyway.
<silvery> troll?
<bullgard> After a GNOME crash my Thinkpad T43 returns: '~$ setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de variant basic; Cannot open display "default display". How can I re-establish the German keyboard layout?
<blackshirt> hello
<joeoshawa> in the terminal type sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<buov> Why is it when user2 ssh's into my server his prompt is simply a $, rather than the user@path#?
<joeoshawa> and tell me if it installs anything
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa: what abotu my previous install?
<joeoshawa> it may have not installed due to dependancy problems
<ljsoftnet> my youtube player has color orange on it, is there a fix for this?
<joeoshawa> but this is another package google earth needs
<HyperHoRse> Suggested packages:
<HyperHoRse>   lsb-rpm lintian dh-make debian-keyring g++-multilib g++-4.4-multilib gcc-4.4-doc
<HyperHoRse>   libstdc++6-4.4-dbg gettext-doc libstdc++6-4.4-doc libmail-box-perl elfutils rpm-i18n
<HyperHoRse> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<HyperHoRse>   alien build-essential debhelper dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.4 gettext html2text intltool-debian
<HyperHoRse>   libalgorithm-diff-perl libalgorithm-merge-perl libdpkg-perl libmail-sendmail-perl librpm1
<jiltdil> hi how to acess any computer in WAN?
<FloodBot1> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buov> Why is it when user2 ssh's into my server his prompt is simply a $, rather than the user@path#?
<HyperHoRse> do i need all the dependencys
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa*
<joeoshawa> well i didn't need the whole output but yes install it
<Secrets> so what do i type again to fix my issue
<_genuser_> i r so pissed
<Secrets> the one where wired internet is not working on ubuntu 10.10 Desktop editon
<Secrets> all of a sudden
<joeoshawa> when it finishes double click on the google earth deb again and see if it says install in the corner when the software center opens
<Secrets> it was working on monday before i restarted it
<jiltdil> !remote desktop
<Chipzzz> Secrets: it would help if you could think of something that's been changed in the meanwhile (new software, updates, etc)
<ruan> i dont think spaces work
<ruan> !remotedesktop
<ruan> oknvm
<jiltdil> !remotedesktop
<joeoshawa> Secrets you mean sudo dhclient eth0?
<rww> spaces do work. that factoid does not exist though :<
<Secrets> yeah
<_genuser_> !what are these people doing
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Secrets> that let me try it
<Aiya> what is the paste command in terminal in ubuntu
<rww> !speech recognition
<ruan> Aiya: ctrl shift v
<Aiya> ruan: Thanks
<_genuser_> don't paste entire logs....
<rww> oh, channel-specific :<
<buov> Why is it when user2 ssh's into my server his prompt is simply a $, rather than the user@path#?
<ruan> yeah use pastebin to paste logs
<Aiya> So basiclly the all the command in ubuntu is CTRL+Shirt+<key> ???
<Secrets> its saying the network is currently down
<th0r> buov: the prompt is set for each user individually, in .bashrc if I remember correctly
<Aiya> I means for the shortut
<ruan> Aiya: in terminal only, you need ctrl shift c/x/v
<Aiya> *shortcut
<_genuser_> syrinx_: you around
<Aiya> ruan: Thanks again
<ruan> Aiya: otherwise it's ctrl c/x/v
<HyperHoRse> whats a better irc client with pastebin plugins?
<joeoshawa> ctrl v is paste in alot of programs its kind of a standard
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa** its installing now so what will it run after this?
<Secrets> now what joeshawa
<Aiya> joeoshawa: Yeah.In terminal need to have shift
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, you will need to reinstall the google earth deb
<ruan> ctrl v is used in 100% of word processing programs
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa** how did you do it because i wish to do it the same way. how do i remove the old packages
<joeoshawa> HyperHoRse, double click the deb then look for the install button
<buov> th0r: How would I change it so that user2 may see the regular prompt, also it seems that this user cannot use commands such as ll?
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa should i remove the old one first?
<joeoshawa> just open the package manager type in google earth then click uninstalll
<joeoshawa> Secrets, just a sec
<ruan> is there a way i can remove the splitsecond white screen on software center when its searching?
<th0r> buov: ll is an alias, also set in .bashrc (or .alias sometimes). Sounds like maybe the .bashrc for that user is missing. Anyway, google should be able to point you to info on how to set a prompt in linux
<Secrets> it says database sleeping
<ruan> or at least make it another colour
<joeoshawa> Secrets, type in sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<joeoshawa> pastebin the output
<ljsoftnet> my youtube player has color orange on it, is there a fix for this?
<nabu> The other day, I just closed my laptop lid a bit too hard...  After tt, I realised my Ubuntu 10.04 got screwed.. I can log into my windows... But when I try to boot into Ubuntu, a whole series of checks seems to running infinetly... Is my Ubuntu fried.. I am not sure what is the problem,so I took a photo and posted it on http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8109/photoj.jpg
<Chipzzz> Secrets: does lspci show an ethernet controller?
<Secrets> ignoreing uknown interface
<Secrets> eth0
<Secrets> eth0
<Jordan_U> nabu: Looks like a hardware issue.
<ruan> i'm getting domain unregistered: to view register at link
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa* thanks i hope this works
<ruan> when i visit imageshack urls
<joeoshawa> if not lemme know we can get it worked out
<joeoshawa> Secrets, strange
<Jordan_U> nabu: Specifically with your hard drive.
<nabu> Jordan_U: Is it .. But I can log in via LiveCD and Windows Vista
<Chipzzz> Secrets: do you know what kind of controller it is?
<joeoshawa> sounds like your drivers for your ethernet card are not installed
<Secrets> how do i install them?
<ljsoftnet> my youtube player has color orange on it, is there a fix for this?
<visual1ce> so i mounted an iso to a folder... how do i unmount it?
<Jordan_U> nabu: Windows is on the same drive?
<ruan> visual1ce: how did you mount it?
<nabu> Jordan_U: Yeap, it is a laptop.. and only one hard drive
<Jordan_U> visual1ce: sudo umount /mountpoint
<bullgard> What console command re-establishes my German keyboard layout?
<visual1ce> mount -o loop ./asdf.iso ./folder
<Secrets> how do i install the drivers joeoshawa
<Chipzzz> Secrets: what make & model laptop is it?
<nabu> Jordan_U: Is there any command,I can run
<visual1ce> thx Jordan_U and ruan
<nabu> The other day, I just closed my laptop lid a bit too hard... After tt, I realised my Ubuntu 10.04 got screwed.. I can log into my windows... But when I try to boot into Ubuntu, a whole series of checks seems to running infinetly... Is my Ubuntu fried.. I am not sure what is the problem,so I took a photo and posted it on http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8109/photoj.jpg
<Secrets> intel inside pentium 3
<Secrets> ibm
<Secrets> thinkpad e100
<joeoshawa> Secrets type ifconfig eth0
<joeoshawa> tell me if it starts working
<Jordan_U> visual1ce: You're welcome.
<Secrets> done now what
<joeoshawa> Secrets, SORRY ifconfig eth0 up
<Secrets> Device or resource busy
<joeoshawa> strange
<Secrets> now what
<joeoshawa> ifconfig -a
<nabu> Hi guys, any ideas how can i go about fixing my problem.. Thanks a million
<joeoshawa> use pastebin
<joeoshawa> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nabu> joeoshawa: The other day, I just closed my laptop lid a bit too hard... After tt, I realised my Ubuntu 10.04 got screwed.. I can log into my windows... But when I try to boot into Ubuntu, a whole series of checks seems to running infinetly... Is my Ubuntu fried.. I am not sure what is the problem,so I took a photo and posted it on http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8109/photoj.jpg
<Secrets> done now what
<Secrets> !spam
<ruan> how do i switch tabs in irssi? i've tried ^X but it didnt work
<th0r> nabu: can't be sure, but it looks like you scrambled the drive.
<ruan> ahh it's alt (tabnum)
<ruan> nvm
<nabu> th0r: huh... But I can still access ext4 drive from a Ubuntu LiveCD..
<joeoshawa> Secrets, pastebin the output you got
<joeoshawa> then paste the link here
<Secrets> how can i
<Secrets> when its on a computer that has no internet
<joeoshawa> nabu i am not sure thats beyond my capabilities
<joeoshawa> you could check the drive for errors
<nabu> joeoshawa: how to do that
<nabu> U mean from the LiveCD
<joeoshawa> do you have a usb drive
<joeoshawa> could you paste it into a text editor and just transfer the file
<HyperHoRse> joeoshawa: thanks taht works
<joeoshawa> no problem
<HyperHoRse> why ubuntu offers no offical google earth in softwarecentre I do not know
<joeoshawa> glad to help my daughters in the hospital so it takes my mind off things
<syn-ack> HyperHoRse, Because it has an encumbered license.
<joeoshawa> it could be illegal in some countries
<joeoshawa> as well
<HyperHoRse> syn-ack what does that mean
<nabu> joeoshawa: were u refering to me about the usb drive
<Secrets> okay
<Chipzzz> good call syn-ack, I wouldn't have thought of that but you're prolly right
<Secrets> ill upload the image now
<syn-ack> HyperHoRse, Means that for some reason, the Google license doesn't conform to Ubuntu's standards. Be it patent or otherwise
<joeoshawa> nabu, yes could you paste the output into a text editor and copy the file then open it on the computer your on
<buov> How do I make it so that a user has the same bash profile as another user?
<joeoshawa> then pastebin it
<syn-ack> buov, put your custom profile in the skel directory
<th0r> buov: copy the file from one user to the other
<cryptodira> BackLit keyboard, how do you keep it working beyond POST ??  10.04 amd/64 - toshiba satellite laptop
<buov> I've copied the bashrc from the user with the "correct" prompt to the other users home directory but it hasn't changed
<nabu> joeoshawa: how do i paste the output into a text editor... I cant even boot into Ubuntu...
<syn-ack> buov, man chown
<joeoshawa> damn
<syn-ack> you have to change the file's owner.
<buov> the ownership for the profile is already set to user2
<HyperHoRse> syn-ack* does that mean google are getting shitter at coding?
<syn-ack> HyperHoRse, No, and watch your language in here, please.
<nabu> joeoshawa: Once I choose Ubuntu from the grub, it just goes into tt error cycle
<syn-ack> buov, did you log the user out then back in or reset the terminal?
<buov> syn-ack: Yes.
<syn-ack> Interesting
<joeoshawa> what terminal editor would nabu have that he can open a file with
<syn-ack> buov, You're sure the ownership is user2:user2 and not something like user2:user1?
<joeoshawa> what terminal editor comes with ubuntu
<Arachon> I'm a bit confused about how to install programs from a tarball... I can open then up with the Archive Manager without probles, but.. Where do I put the program? What folder?
<HyperHoRse> syn-ack* sorry
<buov> syn-ack: I'm running ubuntu server on the machine, I created the user using $useradd user2 $passwd pass and added him to the groups to be the same as the other user
<syn-ack> nano, gedit
<buov> syn-ack: Yes, its set to user2 user2 on bashrc
<Chipzzz> joeoshwa: there's always nano
<nabu> syn-ack: Hey guys, I cant boot into Ubuntu (even the terminal) ... How can i paste my output anywhere... Simply lost
<tUxEr_> Hi Guys
<syn-ack> buov, I still bet theres something going on with the ownership of that file and I think it's because of the group permissions for it
<th0r> buov: I think you need to use 'useradd -m....' in order to get it to create the home directory structure
<joeoshawa> nabu, type in nano /etc/network/interfaces
<gusg> why does the lapack lib file, liblapack.so.3gf end in '3gf'?
<buov> th0r: already did, forgot that part
<Rhamphoryncus> How do I get gthumb to convert the 10.04 catalogues to the 10.10 catalogues?  I found a debian bug showing they added conversion (eventually), but so far I haven't gotten it to trigger
<syn-ack> th0r, -R
<th0r> syn-ack: (been a while <smile>)
<tUxEr_> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 2 but it still shows Xorg Server as 1.9.99..I wonder why its showing that since 1.10 was announced?
<syn-ack> tUxEr_, That's out of the scope of this channel.
<syn-ack> th0r, or was it -G I can't seem to remember now...
<joeoshawa> then make sure the file contains only two lines that say auto lo and then iface lo inet loopback
<joeoshawa> if not let me know
<joeoshawa> nabu, btw do you have more then one network card
<syn-ack> buov, I would still do a "sudo chown user2:user2" in order to set the group ownership as well.
<ruan> !natty | tUxEr_
<ubottu> tUxEr_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<joeoshawa> nabu wait i think i got the wrong problem
<buov> group is also user2
<Secrets> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2809/1001339f.jpg
<joeoshawa> you had the ethernet problem?
<Secrets> here the image
<joeoshawa> or the laptop install problem
<Secrets> no wired internet problem
<buov> ls -l shows user is user2 and group is user2 as well
<nabu> joeoshawa: The other day, I just closed my laptop lid a bit too hard... After tt, I realised my Ubuntu 10.04 got screwed.. I can log into my windows... But when I try to boot into Ubuntu, a whole series of checks seems to running infinetly... Is my Ubuntu fried.. I am not sure what is the problem,so I took a photo and posted it on http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8109/photoj.jpg
<Secrets> it was working a cupple of days ago
<ruan> when i try to go to an image on imageshack, it tells me "domain unregistered"
<buov> syn-ack: ll*
<syn-ack> interesting
<joeoshawa> ok sorry nabu i have no idea how to fix your problem
<joeoshawa> i wish i did
<ruan> buov: user2 is a custom group
<Secrets> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2809/1001339f.jpg this is the output from ifconfig -a
<buov> user2 is the group created when I used useradd
<Secrets> now what
<nabu> kk,thanks nyways...  Seems the Ubuntu is fucked just cos I closed the lid too hard.. :( ... Think I gotta reinstall back again
<ruan> !language | nabu
<ubottu> nabu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nabu> ruan: sorry boss
<Secrets> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> lol
<Secrets> joeoshawa
<Secrets> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2809/1001339f.jpg this is the output from ifconfig -a  read it
<joeoshawa> Secrets, your the one i need to check the interfaces file so type sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces then in the file it should say   auto lo   then on the next line iface lo inet loopback
<syn-ack> buov, I'd honestly be grasping at straws if I were to go on... I'd have to look it and play around with some to see what's up. I think it may be something to do with the creation of the user now that you're positive about the ownership
<joeoshawa> check and if there is anything different let me know
<buov> If you'd be willing to help I can whip you up a user real fast.
<linuxuz3r> hey
<HyperHoRse> hi
<linuxuz3r> how do you install 32bit driver in 64bit system
<HyperHoRse> so.........do you liek mudkips?
<linuxuz3r> can you do that
<Secrets> okay done
<ruan> linuxuz3r: usually that will not work
<cryptodira> BackLit keyboard, how do you keep it working beyond POST ??  10.04 amd/64 - toshiba satellite laptop
<joeoshawa> did it say what i said it should say
<syn-ack> buov, ok. Take it to private, pls.
<joeoshawa> with nothing else
<buov> syn-ack: let me try something real quick, I'll tell you if it works then pass it over if not
<Secrets> nope the same
<joeoshawa> damn
<Secrets> no what
<Secrets> now what
<Secrets> i mean
<apoage> linuxuz3r, well if you have 32bit binary from manufacturer it is posible to install it but probably you will need to install some 32bit libraries etc..
<th0r> syn-ack: just checked....useradd -m gets everything out of /etc/skel and creates the /home dir
<joeoshawa> try sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<syn-ack> th0r, haha, that's what I thought
<apoage> linuxuz3r, in case of pure 64bit system it is not posible
<Secrets> nothing happens
<joeoshawa> it just gave you a prompt again?
<Secrets> yeah
<joeoshawa> good
<joeoshawa> that means you just shut it down
<joeoshawa> so whatever had it busy is not connected anymore
<Secrets> now what
<joeoshawa> now type the same but up instead of down and see what happens
<manpat>  /wc
<Secrets> SIOCSIFFLAGS DEVICE or resource not ready
<Secrets> SIOCSIFFLAGS      DEVICE or resource not ready
<joeoshawa> Secrets, type in sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<linuxuz3r> hi
<HyperHoRse> hi
<Secrets> tryed that
<HyperHoRse> do you liek mudkips?
<HyperHoRse> I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE mudkips dawg.
<joeoshawa> since we shut it down?
<th0r> joeoshawa: I think I have seen that error before. Bet he had a kernel update and the new module isn't working with his hw. Wonder if booting into an older kernel would solve the issue?
<Arachon> I'm a bit confused about how to install programs from a tarball... I can open then up with the Archive Manager without problems, but.. Where do I put the program? What folder? What does the 'hierarchy' look like?
<Secrets> IGOREING unkown interface eth0=eth0
<joeoshawa> good idea
<palhmbs> how might I tell whether synaptic is failing to install xulrunner?
<joeoshawa> Secrets, try rebooting and when grub comes up select the old kernel
<Secrets> theres only that version
<Secrets> how do i get into grep
<Secrets> grub
<linuxuz3r> how do i check if the package is installed?
<joeoshawa> you should see it when you reboot
<Secrets> it tells me to press ctrl and s to boot from device
<joeoshawa> its a menu that looks like this http://www.elfnet.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/GRUB.jpg
<joeoshawa> you don't have that?
<Secrets> yeah thats what i get
<joeoshawa> when it comes up there should be a choice with a different number after kernel
<joeoshawa> pick the lower one
<joeoshawa> second from the top
<joeoshawa> not recovery
<Secrets> theres only 4 options
<joeoshawa> what options does it give
<joeoshawa> is this a fresh install
<Secrets> yes its desktop editon
<Secrets> 10.10
<joeoshawa> damn
<joeoshawa> th0r, any ideas
<Secrets> ubuntu with linux 2.6.35-22-gernic
<joeoshawa> th0r, its a fresh install there is no older kernel version
<joeoshawa> is this a wireless or wired connection
<joeoshawa> wired right
<Secrets> wired
<_genuser_> hello people.
<joeoshawa> if you boot the live cd does it connect?
<_genuser_> does anyone know how to rollback to an older version on a package?
<Secrets> what do you mean
<Secrets> do you want me to put my disk in
<joeoshawa> no i mean when you installed ubuntu did the internet work when you installed?
<Secrets> yes it did
<joeoshawa> strange
<Secrets> just since moday when i restarted it. it stoped working
<joeoshawa> and you never did any updating?
<Secrets> i may have
<joeoshawa> well if you have a new kernel  it should list the old one in grub
<Secrets> i don't have a old one
<joeoshawa> now i am confused
<joeoshawa> hrmm
<Secrets> i did not install a new one
<joeoshawa> well update changes your kernel for you
<Secrets> i installed cpan and poe updates
<Secrets> what can i do to fix it
<lenic> 这是干神马的？
<hceasy> 。。。
<lenic> 恩？
<lenic> 干吗用的？
<hceasy> 有中文频道你不去。。
<lenic> 聊天？
<Secrets> !say |lenic stop spamming
<lenic> 。。。
<hceasy> 这里说中文会被骂的
<lenic> oh
<joeoshawa> this is a laptop right
<Secrets> !yes
<Secrets> yes\
<lenic> oh,i'm new
<hceasy> #ubuntu-cn
<Secrets> how do i fix my issue
<lenic> -cn...
<FBANEXT> /home/zombie/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<FBANEXT> hello I'm having trouble updating it will not allow me to do anything
<FBANEXT> hello?
<joeoshawa> i am not sure
<neiz> FBANEXT: how are you updating
<FBANEXT> It says Requires installation of untrusted packages wtf is up with that
<joeoshawa> one sec
<Secrets> so what do i do to fix my issue
<FBANEXT> normal
<FBANEXT> using Update Manager
<quizme_> hi
<chull> hello quizme_
<quizme_> anybody know about ndiswrapper ?
<FBANEXT> Hold on I'll upload a pic to photobucket and show you what its doing
<meero> Hi i have run "update-rc.d snmpd defaults" on ubuntu desktop, but snmpd is not starting automaticaly afrere reboot , what should i do?
<dirty-harry> hi, can someone please explain to me why it is so difficult to tunnel my vbox guest session through a proxy provided by the host, nat<>bridge<>host-only?
<chull> !help zip
<neiz> FBANEXT: try opening a terminal and running these 2 commands: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and see if it outputs same stuff
<quizme_> i did "sudo ndiswrapper -l"  it says my net111v2 driver is installed but not the hardware.  my hardware is plugged in though
<joeoshawa> Secrets,  what model laptop is it
<Secrets> im wondering what do i put for the login on recovery console
<Secrets> im on intel inside pentium 3
<Secrets> ibm
<Secrets> thinkpad
<Chipzzz> joeoshwa: thinkpad e100
<kasad> Hello guys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574858/ <---- is it possible to create single volume (essentially what is now sda2) out of lvm and sdb1 without losing any data on sda ?
<joeoshawa> its the e100?
<Guest83678> has anybody here scessfully installed aptana can you please help me out i really need help
<Secrets> yes
<Secrets> wtf is antanna
<kasad> aptana installation proved to be very straightforward
<Secrets> wtf is antana
<FBANEXT> Heres a screen shot, look...  http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/tallzilla87/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<Guest83678> how did you install it
<kasad> secrets: i beleive he referes to aptana studio
<Secrets> okay
<FBANEXT> hello?
<kasad> Guest83678: I Don't remember exact procedure it was more then a year ago, but i remember that i had zero issues, it was done in like few minutes, except the time it took me to download it
<kasad> secrets: it's very similar to eclipse
<Guest83678> no but ecpliseis only java
<fluvvell> is it possible to set a fixed ip on a second interface in xfce with network manager?
<FBANEXT> Heres a screen shot, look...  http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k487/tallzilla87/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<kasad> eclipse is not only java
<kasad> it has many ide's
<kasad> as well as aptana
<Secrets> what do i type for Ubuntu 10.10 Harley tty1  Harley login:
<joeoshawa> it would appear that e100 is the ethernet adapter
<joeoshawa> is there a number with a t infront of it
<FBANEXT> hello?
<Secrets> under recovery console
<FBANEXT> anybody?
<Guest83678> i dont get how you guys got it installed
<Chipzzz> Secrets: first type user name, then password when it asks
<Guest83678> all i see is a text file not the application
<FBANEXT> hello?
<Secrets> why does it say invailed login when i type my login and pass
<kasad> Guest83678: http://docs.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux
<kasad> you will need JRE, and some things depend wheter or not you run 32 bit or 64bit ubuntu
<jrn> hi
<enli> Do anybody know if it is possible to integrate gnome globalmenu or appindicator-menu into avant window navigator panel?
<Chipzzz> Secrets: do you have any data that you couldn't stand losing? It sounds like you'd be best off just reinstalling
<Secrets> yeah theres data i don't want to lose
<Chipzzz> :(
<lau-> Alright, so I wanted to try the gnome shell, so I changed /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager to "gnome-shell" via the gconf-editor. When I rebooted nothing shows up, so I want to change it back to compiz again. How can I do that?
<shmup> so i just got this vps, and what i'm wondering is..
<kirean> Hi. I have a laptop with an external monitor. How can I set the external monitor to be primary?
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1627812
<joeoshawa> i was thinking she could pull the data off with a live cd then install netbook edition it would have all the laptop needed stuff would it not
<Chipzzz> Secrets: try logging in as root with your password
<kirean> google is not my friend
<shmup> its permission denying me TWICE. two lines. for one thing i'm attempting to do. just bothering me, really.
<shmup> i'm thinking it's doing this for a reason that isn't normal.
<joeoshawa> hopefully chipzzz can help you better then i could sorry i couldn't figure it out
<jrn> I need some help in installing a font from shell on my ubuntu server. On my local working machine, I just installed the font with the standard-gui-based-tool ubuntu offers. Everything worked fine, Imagemagick found the font and I was able to use it with it. But now I need to install it from shell, so I put it into /root/.fonts both the otf and a version where I converted the otf with fontforge to ttf. Then I ran fc-cache -fv and it said the font wou
<jrn> ld be installed, but Imagemagick doesn't get it. Next trouble is: since I installed a new version of imagemagick, convert -list font doesn't show the table of fonts I'm used to see
<FBANEXT> NEIZ::  Sorry, I didn't see that you said anything...  I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     and that made it update thanks
<FloodBot1> jrn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kontagious> im looking to change the dir for my log file. do i just edit the facility in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf ?
<Chipzzz> joeoshawa: I'm not too hopeful either but I'll give it a shot
<jrn> also see here http://askubuntu.com/questions/28747/installing-otf-font-from-shell-and-using-it-with-rmagick
<neiz> FBANEXT: the power of the command line :P np
<FBANEXT> Did you see my screen shot neiz?  My desktop looks tight ehh
<RabbitDaOne> Goodmorning users
<RabbitDaOne> Having a wifi issue with Ubuntu 10.10
<RabbitDaOne> can anyone provide assistance?
<joeoshawa> installing overtop without formatting or changing partitions is possible but you can still lose the data
<neiz> FBANEXT: yea cairo is pretty cool but to macish for me
<joeoshawa> i never lost any data but only cause i am a lucky sod i believe
<FBANEXT> lol
<jrn> did you get my message or was it eaten by floodbot?
<jrn> my client splitted the message into two
<kasad> anyone can brief me a bit about LVM
<FBANEXT> Do linux users need a/v's & f/w's?
<joeoshawa> jrn, your message came through
<meero> i have run "update-rc.d snmpd defaults" on ubuntu desktop,but snmpd is not starting automaticaly afrere reboot , what should i do
<joeoshawa> a/v's ? f/w's?
<neiz> antivirus and firewalls?
<FBANEXT> anti virus's and firewall's
<neiz> firewalls yes, a/v not so much
<FBANEXT> I haven't been using a firewall at all is that bad?
<joeoshawa> no for anti virus and firewalls come with but are only needed if you have programs listening to ports
<ruan> a/v not at all unless you're transferring to windows
<joeoshawa> there are linux virus programs to scan files for transfer to a windows system
<joeoshawa> antivirus programs sorry
<Gryllida> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jrn> what step did I miss?
<joeoshawa> viruses generally have no effect in linux except in wine and even then only major if your running wine as root which you should never do
<jrn> when fc-cache returns "succeded" and "fonts scanned and installed", the font should be available, eh?
<FBANEXT> I was kinda wondering about that whole virus thing, I think its possible to get a windows virus on linux like a flash drive or external hard drive.  Then that windows virus you got on linux and transfer off those drive once plugged into a windows system?
<Gryllida> That'd be fun, joeoshawa, heh. :P
<Gryllida> FBANEXT, if you start anything from the flash drive in Wine, then maybe.
<FBANEXT> I think we still need to have a scanner for windows virus code because that shit worries me
<olit> there is only one system that is secure:- system that is shut down and kept in bunkers ----
<tap-out> hi, how can i make force check for quota
<joeoshawa> a virus would have to interact with linux to get transfered onto the drive unless you copied it there which is what the linux anti-virus is for
<FBANEXT> I mean dude, I've done that with the ps3 Browser man, I got some virus saved on there from my ps3 browser and it was named adobe flash or some shit and I gave the virus to a friend not...
<Secrets> okay im back
<FBANEXT> meaning too
<Secrets> so how do i save everything on ubuntu
<FBANEXT> Does anybody get what I'm saying here?>
<joeoshawa> and viruses can't really talk to linux cause there written for windows
<dirty-harry> wasn't there a demostation about the security holes with nautilus automount not long ago? mom, I need to check bookmarks...
<ruan>  FBANEXT: not completely, the virus can't put itself on the flash drive
<Chipzzz> Secrets: Save to a flash drive or something, you mean?
<Arachon> dirty-harry: I seem to remeber a slashdot article about something like that
<Secrets> but when i put my memory stick in it turns off
<dirty-harry> Arachon: slashdot or heise ... me searching
<tap-out> i get this error wen i run quotacheck -avugm and it ask for quota force check
<FBANEXT> Well, this shit was like a pop up ad on the ps3 and it forced up the storage media and saved its self "from a ad"
<joeoshawa> wow this just gets worse and worse
<Chipzzz> Secrets: you can either mount it with nautilus, or from the command line, or if you boot with it plugged in, the machine will likely see it.
<tap-out> i get this error wen i run quotacheck -avugm and it ask for quota force check
<FBANEXT> I don't trust the internet that much, too many evil people trying to steal your money
<Secrets> rmmove perl
<Secrets> sudo  rmmove perl
<Secrets> tap-out
<ruan> rmmove?
<Gryllida> XD
<Secrets> i mean rm
<colebusby> how do i mount a SD card manually?
<Gryllida> :DD
<joeoshawa> i think anyone who accesses bank info using winblows is insane especially if they use internet exploder
<colebusby> does anyone know how i mount a flashdrive or SD card manually?
<colebusby> my system is not recognizing them
<tap-out> i get this error wen i run quotacheck -avugm and it ask for quota force check
<Chipzzz> colebusby: do you know offhand what device it is?
<ruan> colebusby: you need to get the device name
<dirty-harry> http://tinyurl.com/4596bmf [slashdot 07.02.2011 linux usb autorun attakcs
<colebusby> Chipzzz: you mean like the drive label? or the port on which the card/flashdrive is connected?
<tap-out> secrets, yes
<ruan> colebusby: like dev/sda1 is a hard drive
<Secrets> well reinstall  perl
<tap-out> i get this error wen i run quotacheck -avugm and it ask for quota force check
<colebusby> ruan: i have no idea. im on ubuntu netbook
<Secrets> and don't quite like i did in the middle of it  it ruins it
<Secrets> and ubuntu gets ruined doesent it gryllida
<colebusby> ruan: is there a command to know what ports i have in bash?
<ruan> colebusby: do sudo fdisk -l
<lau-> I wanted to try the gnome shell on ubuntu 10.10, so I changed /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager to "gnome-shell" via the gconf-editor. When I rebooted nothing shows up, so I want to change it back to "compiz" again. How can I do that from the terminal?
<ruan> colebusby: im not sure about sd cards though
<joeoshawa> btw has anyone checked out the ekoore tablet pc?
<FBANEXT> What else can I do to linux to make it cooler?
<colebusby> ruan: i found the flashdrive, thanks!
<joeoshawa> FBANEXT, compiz desktop effects change the login screen backgrounds themes
<joeoshawa> just about anything depending on how far you want to go
<FBANEXT> whats the sudo line for that joe?
<ruan> colebusby: you can mount it with "sudo mount /dev/name/ /mnt/flash/
<Chipzzz> FBANEXT: Are you using any screenlets?... they're cool
<WuLi> a
<joeoshawa> the tablet pc i was talking about uses ubuntu and by the looks of it changes the orientation of the screen depending on how your holding the tablet
<FBANEXT> screenlets dont go away when I'm on the broswer
<FBANEXT> browser
<Chipzzz> FBANEXT: You can set them to be always underneath everything else
<kasad> guys, really need a tip here
<ruan> just curious - does sudo fdisk -l list sd cards? havent got one to test with
<kasad> 2 hard drives
<FBANEXT> kinda like my dock it keep popping up while on here and annoying the piss out of me
<kasad> system is already installed
<kasad> 2nd drive is brand new
<ruan> kasad: what is the question?
<kasad> can i add the 2nd drive to my primary partition (it's already LVM)
<kasad> ruan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574858/
<tap-out> quotacheck -avugm , quotacheck: Quota for user is enabled on mountpoint / so might damage the file,please turn quota off or use -f to force checking
<ruan> kasad: you can mount it on your primary partition if that's what you're looking for
<kasad> question is, can i integrate 2nd drive with sda2
<magpiie_> does anyone know if there is a ubuntu equivelent to adobe premiere pro?
<kasad> ruan: only mount?, it can't act as a single partition?
<Chipzzz> kasad: it looks like sda2 is the 2nd drive
<ruan> kasad: you mean merging two partitions?
<FBANEXT> plus screenlets wasn't found on my shit
<kasad> ruan: yes, if i understood what i read about LVM correctly
<FBANEXT> I don't have it I guess
<FBANEXT> how do I get it?
<tap-out> quotacheck -avugm , quotacheck: Quota for user is enabled on mountpoint / so might damage the file,please trun quota off or use -f to force checking
<kasad> Chipzzz: sda1 sda2 and sda5 are same drive
<DJones> !equivalents | magpiie_ You may find something listed on this website that might help
<ubottu> magpiie_ You may find something listed on this website that might help: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<ruan> kasad: you could move everything from drive 2 into drive 1
<Chipzzz> FBANEXT: you can install it with synaptic
<kasad> ruan: there's nothing on drive 2, it's brand new
<magpiie_> thanks
<ruan> kasad: oh
<kasad> ruan: i just want to add it since project will require more then first hd has space
<Chipzzz> kasad: sorry, I was thinking of sdb1
<ruan> kasad: so you're trying to merge two harddrives?
<kasad> Chipzzz: correct sdb1 is separate hard drive
<kasad> ruan: yes, i've read that LVM can support logical volume which spans across more then one harddrive
<kasad> ruan: Chipzzz: am i wrong about thinking that i can have single logical LVM volume which spans over 2 hard drives?
<Chipzzz> kasad: I don't know off the top of my head, but it sounds like you'd be better off confining the project to a single large drive
<kasad> Chipzzz: unfortunately, this is what i have to work with 2 harddrives both 750 gigs
<Chipzzz> kasad: ...and a terrabyte or more project?... ouch
<smiley7> Hey guys,i hope you can help me with somehting...
<Cryptanalyst> kasad: This website might help https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<kasad> Chipzzz: i was hoping to get LVM to work, but in worst case, i could mount it inside a project folder and use it as a storage drive (project has storage area for users (about 17 of them))
<jrn> how can I list fonts available on my ubuntu machine from shell?
<kasad> Cryptanalyst: thanks
<kasad> Chipzzz: it's kind of project management system for a small company
<kontagious> i added a facility to /etc/rsyslog.conf and restarted rsyslog service. then i tried logger and it didnt work
<smiley7> i am playing a small KDE game right now...but the window color dont match the other window colors
<Chipzzz> kasad: that's more in line with what I was thinking...
<smiley7> its Grey
<kasad> Chipzzz: so there's both project files and personal user files
<mattcodes> where does ubuntu set the keyboard locale?
<mattcodes> as in which files
<kasad> Chipzzz: yeah that was my first idea, actually, what i requested was larger drive, in raid  + good backup
<mattcodes> i dont use gnome, and it seems changing it from keyboard pref doesnt persist between reboots
<kasad> Chipzzz: but unfortunately they ignored half of specs
<smiley7> why dont the window color match all the other window colors ?
<olit> Vicky28, why r u doing this
<Chipzzz> kasad: lol... corporate strikes again! ;)
<ruan> jrn: use fc-list
<kasad> Chipzzz: exactly, unfortunately i can't bitch about it
<kasad> Chipzzz: because i got very ill in the middle of project and they kindly accepted the delay
<smiley7> Anybody ?
<joeoshawa> kasad, well you could its just nobody who matters to the situation will care lol
<kasad> Chipzzz: so now i am long overdue to turn it in and  have to stfu about everything
<jrn> great thanks, so my font is installed.
<kasad> joeoshawa: good point
<tricksy> hey guys how do i install java in ubuntu?
<jrn> now, why does imagemagick use it on my local machine, but not on my server?
<Chipzzz> kasad: you can get a 2 terabyte drive these days for <$100... It might be worth thinking about... afaik LVM won't span drives & the alternatives sound messy
<jrn> Tricksy: java runtimes?
<tricksy> jrib: yes
<Scuttle> hum...I just hooked a Zotac ID11 to my TV with HDMI and installed 10.10 on it, picture works perfectly, but I am not getting any sound at all
<tricksy> jrn: i want to install jruby, but it tells me i need java installed first
<ruan> tricksy: find openjdk-jre in synaptic package manager
<joeoshawa> kasad, yes you can
<ruan> ^openjdk-6-jre
<joeoshawa> raid
<guyschaos_> Hi Scuttle
<jrn> tricksy: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<kasad> Chipzzz: that would mean a lot more work, i don't have physical access to machine anymore
<Cryptanalyst> Chipzzz: kasad: Yes LVMs can span multiple drives.  Here is a webpage in the Ubuntu help pages that says how.  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<FBANEXT> There much to pick from
<FBANEXT> there aint much to pick from
<ruan> tricksy: or sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre/jdk
<Chipzzz> Cryptanalyst: good find! thanks
<guyschaos_> Scuttle: rhythm box no sound?
<kasad> joeoshawa: i can't setup a raid now, because when they gave me server to set it up, they gave it to me with only one drive
<joeoshawa> RAID is a method of using multiple hard drives to act as one. There are two purposes of RAID:
<joeoshawa>     * Expand drive capacity: RAID 0. If you have 2 x 500 GB HDD then total space become 1 TB
<joeoshawa>     * Prevent data loss in case of drive failure: RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 6. You can combine RAID 0 to other RAID, e.g RAID 0 + 1 become RAID 10.
<FBANEXT> screenlets kinda blow dockey
<joeoshawa> ahh
<tricksy> ruan: which one, jre or jdk?
<joeoshawa> but you have two drives now right
<kasad> joeoshawa: only when i completed server setup and traveled 40 miles to set it up at their offices, their IT appeared and gave me the second drive .... ( >_>)
<ruan> tricksy: you can try both, jdk first, as it is developers kit
<smiley7> is there an app that will let me make a live ISO of my install ?
<tricksy> ruan: so jdk wil include jre?
<kasad> joeoshawa: yes, so, when he pulled out the drive, i just opened the case and plugged it in, didn't even format it
<smiley7> like in Mandriva ?
<joeoshawa> that was nice of them lol they like doing things like that
<Scuttle> guyschaos_: no sound anywhere
<baba> i want to install software that needs libavutil.so.49. how to obtain this file?
<Cryptanalyst> kasad: Chipzzz: the part you want starts about 2 thirds the way down the page.      https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<ruan> tricksy: possibly, jre is runtime and jdk is developers kit
<kasad> Cryptanalyst: reading about it now
<joeoshawa> well here's the page i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<joeoshawa> maybe it will help
<rileyp> is gt210 better than a 9400gt?
<kasad> joeoshawa: will check that out, tho i should mention that this is 8.04 LTS
<joeoshawa> lol the page probably is too
<kirean> how can I add a new menu entry in applications (I need a shortcut to rdesktop)
<joeoshawa> most of them are ancient
<grandrew> why does huge disk i/o make the system so unresponsive?
<kirean> ahh, Terminal Server client..
<smiley7> is there any app that will let me make a Live ISO of my install ?
<smiley7> anybody ?
<joeoshawa> rileyp, apparently the 210 is slightly slower probably not noticeably
<joeoshawa> almost the same card the 9400 has twice the stream processors and more ram
<joeoshawa> but thats all from google searching
<joeoshawa> if i am going to get a card it has to be like 250 bucks just to be worth it
<rileyp> is gt210 better than a 9400gt?
<joeoshawa> just cause of why i need it
<joeoshawa> no
<joeoshawa> almost the same
<smiley7> anybody have an anser ?
<rileyp> i just want a card that can do vidpau
<rileyp> thats vdpau
<joeoshawa> smiley7, yes you can probably find it on google
<smiley7> its not in the repo ?
<rileyp> joeoshawa,  sorry dint see your replies thnask
<joeoshawa> i thought about it once as a backup but never got the ambition
<joeoshawa> no problem
<mman> where can I download the alternate ubuntu 10.10 for intel 64bit?
<joeoshawa> mman, www.ubuntu.com
<rileyp> so I can get gt210 for $35 new or a 9400gt for $20 pp what should i go for
<joeoshawa> 9400gt
<ruan> what is vdpau?
<Tm_T> rileyp: also, this is wrong place to ask that I suppose
<mman> joeoshawa, I know, but where exactly, im looking for it but not sure if I download the amd64 is ok if I install it on intel 64 bit processor
<joeoshawa> apparently it has a gig of ram and twice the stream processors
<rileyp> the 9400gt is s/h but Im not scared good seller
<Chipzzz> mman: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Cryptanalyst> mman: the amd64 works on ams as well as intel
<rileyp> Tm_T,  I knows soz
<mman> Cryptanalyst, sweet thanks!
<smiley7> oh well
<smiley7> i wish i could make a live ISO
<ruan> smiley7: what's stopping you from downloading one?
<joeoshawa> mman, www.ubuntu.com then download then alternatice downloads under additional options
<rileyp> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=621&card2=578
<baba> is any old experienced ubuntu guy in here? i need help for installing libraries. and NEVER know which version to use..
<rileyp> looking at finer details
<smiley7> is there one for ubuntu ?
<Cryptanalyst> smiley7: try this website http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<mman> joeoshawa, thanks, just downloading it. My question was if it was ok to install amd64 on an intel processor, but just got answer I can :D
<smiley7> Ok
<joeoshawa> ok cool
<ruan> im on i386 with a amd processor
<rileyp> you can put linux on anything
<rileyp> if your determined enough
<wangxile> hey
<wangxile> ???
<wangxile> anyone
<wangxile> help
<jatt> my swap is gone!
<jatt> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,  1074040k cached
<jatt> is this a known issue?
<jatt> how can I recover it
<rumpe1> !enter  | wangxile
<ubottu> wangxile: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jatt> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<wangxile> I have five wine On a Thunder and then displays the download directory is c disk dowload, but how can I put the paper out under ah?
<ruan> jatt: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<rumpe1> jatt, sudo swapon -a
<rileyp> <jatt> is this a known issue? no
<ruan> jatt: or do swapon and see if it's back first
<wangxile> thanks!!  i try it now
<rumpe1> wangxile, i really don't understand what you are trying to say
<ruan> lol.
<wangxile> i am a cn
<jatt> ruan: here the output of sudo fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/yPRDCuqW
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jatt> on my /etc/fstab I do have:
<jatt> UUID=748af6cb-3f0d-4a40-b9b4-7b829a5cf4c5 none            swap    sw              0       0
<jatt> maybe the UUID is not mapping to /dev/sda5 ?
<ruan> jatt:looks like it
<jatt> hmm
<rumpe1> jatt, does the UUID match with output of "sudo blkid -g ; blkid"
<jatt> I did swapon and I get:
<jatt> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=748af6cb-3f0d-4a40-b9b4-7b829a5cf4c5
<jatt> rumpe1: with  blkid I am getting: http://pastebin.com/SAc1D9nL
<jatt>  /dev/sda5 is not in the output of that command
<jatt> how is this possible?
<ruan> jatt: /dev/sdb5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<FBANEXT> Anybody have any idea whats wrong with my computer?  When every I click wine my computer boots me to the login screen
<jatt> ruan: right will try that. those UUIDs are a pain in the neck :)
<ruan> jatt: do swapon after changing it to that
<RPMiSO> My first time using Ubuntu today
<RPMiSO> I am very impressed.
<RPMiSO> It's clean and smooth.
<RPMiSO> *it's so
<pawel__> hi
<jatt> swapon: /dev/sda5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<FBANEXT> u'mm sorry but I asked a question
<RPMiSO> Gwibber or Pidgin?
<jatt> hm
<ruan> jatt: did you do "sudo swapon -a"
<jatt> yes swapon is answering that read swap header failed
<FBANEXT> Wine won't open correctly it just boots me to the login screen whenever I click WINE I get kicked to the login screen then have to relogin
<FBANEXT> please
<rumpe1> jatt, use gparted to check the swap-partition or delete/rebuild it
<ruan> jatt: you might want to recreate the swap partition
<jatt> maybe is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/569031
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 569031 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "swapon read swap header failed" [Low,Fix released]
<ruan> fix released, it's not a bug anymore
<tonysan> My machine crashed after I installed openjdk, then it asked me to dpkg --configure -a. Every time I do this, it crashed again, how do I deal with this issue?
<FBANEXT> Why am I always ignored when I have a real problem wtf !
<jatt> ok will recreate the partition with mkswap
<ruan> FBANEXT: you can try reinstalling it or installing an older version
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, be patient
<FBANEXT> No that doesn't work done tryed it
<FBANEXT> tried
<FBANEXT> zsnes, wine, gmameui all do this shit
<FBANEXT> its pissin me off
<ruan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, check Xorg.0.log
<jatt> ok, that worked, thanks ruan
<jatt> Swap:  2104476k total,        0k used,  2104476k free,  1155468k cached
<FBANEXT> It doesn't say anything in the old X log
<ruan> jatt: ok, good :)
<jatt> hopefully it starts being used, I was getting random freezes
<FBANEXT> I just need to update to the newest X
<FBANEXT> Its the only way
<FBANEXT> Anybody know how?
<ruan> jatt: was it recreated as /dev/sdb5?
<jrn> i just installed the newest imagemagick version by downloading the source, extracting it, ./configure, make, make install, but convert -version still brings the old version, what have I missed to do?
<ruan> sda*
<HyperHoRse> so......Do you liek...Mudkips?
<ruan> !ot | HyperHoRse
<ubottu> HyperHoRse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, if you really think, this would solve your problems, i don't wonder any longer, how you got into this trouble
<jatt> ruan: the right partition is /dev/sda5, but it is not shown in df -a
<jatt> I thought it should appear there?
<ruan> jatt: is it shown in fdisk -l?
<jatt> yes:
<jatt> /dev/sda5           16512       16773     2104483+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jrn> anyone experience in compiling programs under linux?
<jatt> and in the top command as shown above
<FBANEXT> rumpel:: What are you talking about?
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, stick to the version of the package-manager and solve your problem in a different way
<jatt> I checked in other machine and it doesn't appear in df -a and is using swap
<jatt> so everything is good I guess
<FBANEXT> How the log doesn't show any errors and I dunno how to fix this issue
<expirement> Anybody feel like helping me with a completely newbie question ?
<ruan> jatt: as long as one command shows the swap
<ruan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, how have you installed wine exactly?
<ruan> expirement: what is the question?
<FBANEXT> sudo apt-get install wine
<expirement> I was wondering if the i386 version of ubuntu 10.10 automatically supports intel quad core Q6600. I am confused because the only other package is an AMDx64 package. If i want to use all 4 cores of my processor, which version of ubuntu should i download?
<neiz> FBANEXT: locate a .exe you are trying to run in wine and 'wine <file>.exe' and see the output.. might help troubleshoot your problem
<rumpe1> neiz, he won't see output, if it crashes his X
<FBANEXT> hmm dunno where it would be
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, maybe move your $HOME/.wine-Folder to somewhere else, to check, if it's triggered by some weird configuration
<ruan> expirement: i think it'll handle all 4 cores with 32bit, but the main question is the ram
<Raj007> expirement: amd64 is just packaged to use 64-bit instructions on your processor. Q6600 is a 64-bit processor. I would use that.
<FBANEXT> You do realize I dunno how to do what you're saying
<mycosys> expirement AMD invented 64 bit x86 processors, so the version for them is called AMD 64. works fine on the intel clones too
<expirement> Im currently running with 3GB of ram. 1GB stick on the way which i will install soon. Will the 32bit version cap me off at 3GB?
<mycosys> pretty much
<FBANEXT> ugh
<neiz> FBANEXT: could always try a sudo apt-get remove wine then start with a fresh installation of wine
<FBANEXT> this is terrible help
<expirement> not for me
<iceroot> expirement: yes, because not only the ram is important, also the ram of your VGA and the general PCI-BUS
<mycosys> fbanext - if you dont like it you could always pay a consultant
<ruan> expirement: in that case you're probably better off with 64bit
<FBANEXT> right pay somebody, idiot
<FBANEXT> I'd just go back to windows xp
<rumpe1> FBANEXT, have fun with xp :)
<FBANEXT> and say screw this cheap shit
<iceroot> FBANEXT: dont forget to leave this channel
<mycosys> steal, pay, ur choice
<FBANEXT> No I don't trust me
<expirement> So, not only does 32bit limit your ram, but amount of memory on video card as well ?
<FBANEXT> you're an idiot
<ruan> lol what
<Raj007> lol i hope you guys don't get a lot of FBANEXT's around here.
<ruan> expirement: it limits your (ram + video memory) to 3.33gb i believe
<mycosys> raj007 you hope in vain
<iceroot> expirement: no, your VGA card will use all of its ram
<mycosys> ruan - is actually a limit of around 4G of addresses
<iceroot> expirement: but your "real" ram can only handle 4GB ram - VGA - PCI-BUS
<ruan> mycosys: ah ok
<iceroot> expirement: so you can use PAE (so you dont have to reinstall) or you do a fresh amd64 installation
<mycosys> some are used by the buses, some by vga, what is left the OS can use
<iceroot> expirement: PAE can hanlde more then 4GB ram, but only 1.8GB per process
<iceroot> mycosys: 4GB - VGA - PCIBUS
<expirement> i do apologize, but i am windows saavy more than anything and acronyms like PAE are foreign to me. If its not an annoyance could u speak in lamens terms for a newbie ?
<mycosys> -bios - a few other bits
<iceroot> !pae | expirement
<ubottu> expirement: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<mycosys> PAE is used in doze too
<Raj007> expirement: just go with 64-bit (fresh install), currently my setup is Q6600@3.6Ghz & 6GB and is stable, working well.
<ruan> expirement: physical address extension i believe
<mycosys> spot on ruan
<expirement> Did you overclock your Q6600?
<expirement> mine is 2.4
<Raj007> expirement: yeah Q6600 are VERY overclock friendly.
<mman> i want to resize the harddisk so I can have windows and ubuntu at the same time. Im trying to run ubuntu livecd but i always get a initramfs error :S
<expirement> awesome. I read something recently about dell bios's not allowing you to overclock, is this true?
<ruan> mman: did you verify the integrity of the iso before you burned it?
<Raj007> expirement: all i did was push my FSB to 405 @ 9x multiplier. And yeah on Dell you can't overclock.
<mman> yes
<mycosys> expirementnormally yes
<mycosys> iirc alienware dells can oc
<mman> ruan, yes
<expirement> let me open google real quick to figure out what FSB is =)
<Raj007> yeah alienware would.
<mycosys> expirement front side bus - the way old core and core2 cpus communicate to the rest of the system
<Raj007> expirement: urmm you also need to play a lot with voltages, stress test etc.
<mycosys> and older cpus too i spose
<expirement> yea i'd probably wanna upgrade to liquid cooling as well
<mycosys> expirement NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<expirement> no ??
<ruan> lol
<mycosys> good air is as good as most h2o
<expirement> i hear overclocking is dangerous because of heat
<gypsymauro> hi
<mycosys> and badly maintained h2o will kill ir system
<Raj007> expirement: i'm running fine on air, i forgot which cooler i have, it's been years.
<expirement> so take the heat away, just dont use liquid cooling ??
<gypsymauro> there is a way to prevent nautilus to show hidden shares when browsing a windows network?
<mycosys> expirement good air will be enough for ANY 24/7 viable OC
<Grishnackh> hi there
<mycosys> is a bit OT here expirement - feel free to join us on efnet #desktops if u like
<ruan> my dad used a large fan to cool his pc when the cpu fan failed, it was 10 degrees colder than it was with the cpu fan
<Grishnackh> how can i display the filesystem type of a lvm partition?
<phretor> I've noticed that Ubuntu redirects MySQL's error log to syslog. Is it possible to change this behavior?
<mycosys> ruan - i had a 30cm box fan as my side fan for years
<expirement> Wow i'm sorry. OT ??
<mycosys> off topic expirement
<expirement> ah ok
<mycosys> and this channel is chaotic
<expirement> sry
<mycosys> why?
<mycosys> dont be sorry
<expirement> i like this channel. Very helpful from the very beginning.
<ruan> Grishnackh: i dont know what a lvm partition is, but have you tried sudo fdisk -l ?
<mycosys> would jus be easier there
<expirement> must learn the rules though
<Grishnackh> ruan: jepp, i tried fdisk -l...but there's no record containing the filesystem type. lvm partition = lvm logical volume
<jrn> i still need help on compiling and installing a program under ubunutu
<mycosys> did you try lvmdisplay?
<mycosys> Grishnackh
<jrn> I'm sure here is someone who can help me
<ruan> jrn: what program is it?
<jrn> imagemagick
<jrn> i downloaded the source, extracted it, ./configure, make, make install
<expirement> Any recommendations for reading material on novice command lines and compiling ?? Books for purchase or awesome websites, doesn't matter.
<jrn> but convert -version still brings the old one
<Grishnackh> mycosys: there is no command "lvmdisplay", i think you mean lvdisplay. jepp, i tried already
<jrn> what step did I miss?
<mycosys> sudo blkid -g ; blkid is what u need Grishnackh
<mycosys> sorry
<expirement> I meant to only underline novice, my bad.
<jrn> ruan: any ideas?
<Grishnackh> mycosys: looks better, but for the fs type there's only TYPE="LVM2_member"...
<ruan> jrn: did it come with instructions for installation?
<jrn> yep, the steps i listed above
<iqpi> jrn why don't you install the official version from repo?
<jrn> which are usual for compiling and installing under *nix
<jrn> my repo doesn't offer the newest
<jrn> even not after a dist upgrade
<mycosys> Grishnackh will show it by mount point for the fs
<iqpi> jrn: what have the official imagemagick web version, that the the repo version doesn't have?
<mycosys> Grishnackh try ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid and you should be able to figure out from the 2 what is what
<jrn> 6.6.7-10 is the newest and 6.5.7-8 is what I have
<sam__> Can some one help me on making my taskbars smaller
<iqpi> jrn: but there are some new features? the "old" version does not work?
<ruan> sam__: right click it and click properties
<alexr> hi, I've got an issue where my python script (maxing out most of my cores) will pause when screen is locked... any ideas?
<sam__> ok
<alexr> I need it to continue runnign in the terminal, but when i come back to the system after unlocking screen, I see that CPU has been flat
<jrn> on my working machine I have the newest version, which can handle the font I want to use, on my server is the old version, which does not handle my font
<sam__> do you mean the task bars?
<ruan> sam__: yes
<ruan> sam__: panels?
<iqpi> jrn: perhaps you should look for the options available on the ./configure step
<iqpi> jrn: for example, i use to use ffmpeg compiled from svn sources
<sam__> It is not saying properties
<jrn> there are no options listed
<alexr> is it normal for terminal-based processes (i.e. python scripts) to pause when my screen is locked? Any idea how I can stop this?
<jrn> :|
<ruan> sam__: what do you mean by "taskbar"?
<sam__> the box fount is to big on fire fox and the box itself is really big
<iqpi> jrn: perhaps in the help files there are not any options listed
<guest1874> Hi. I've got problem that (hopefully) can be resolved by this http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1005 steps. But can someone tell me where can I find the "sihp1005.dl" file?
<jrn> hm I don't think the error lies there... make check let's it all pass
<iqpi> jrn: but i have just searched the imagemagick web, and look at the following link http://www.imagemagick.org/script/advanced-unix-installation.php
<iqpi> jrn: there are many options available
<jrn> but one last question... afte make install, it should be installed as usual, shouldn't it?
<alexr> Can anyone point me in the right direction -- after i lock screen my script (running in terminal) loses focus and seems to pause. When I click on it again only then does it resume... any ideas?
<iqpi> jrn: yes, but as ffmpeg, by default, there are some featured disabled by default
<iqpi> jrn: you if you want to have them, you have to recompile with the correct options enabled
<maverick340> my synaptic segfaults when i type anything in the quick search bar
<maverick340> any idea why ?
<ruan> sam__: you can try F11 to go fullscreen in firefox
<iqpi> have to leave, i will connect in some minutes
<sam__> yes but is there a way to make the boxes smaller?
<ruan> sam__: you could remove any toolbars that you don't use
<sam__> ok thank you ruan
<ekdhal> hi !
<Raj007> speaking of panels, i have this annoying problem. I am using cairo-dock and deleted both my panels (top and bottom). However when i log off and back in, they will both re-appear and i have to delete them everytime. How do i avoid this?
<Guest33207> does anybody heah know why they deleted java jre from the packages
<Grishnackh> where can i find the log-file from fstab?
<Dice-Man> Grishnackh: /var/log ?
<Grishnackh> Dice-Man: i did an ll | grep fstab but there's nothing in
<llutz_> fstab is a file, not a service. grep for mount, but likely those errors would only occur in boot.log, which is disabled by default
<iceroot> Grishnackh: first, you want grep -ir fstab /var/log/* and not pipe the output to grep, second what you excpect in a log about fstab?
<happyhessian_> if i'm doing a fresh install on a system that already has separate partitions for /home and / is there anything that i need to back up?
<iceroot> happyhessian_: you cant install into an existing /, you have to format /
<Grishnackh> iceroot: i made an entry in fstab for automounting a lvm volume. while booting an error mounting /mnt/nas occures...
<iceroot> happyhessian_: and keep /home
<happyhessian_> iceroot: right, but what information on / is worth saving?
<iceroot> happyhessian_: configfiles you edit by hand
<happyhessian_> all of my personal files and settings are in /home, or at least so i'm led to believe
<happyhessian_> so like fstab or sources.list
<happyhessian_> are there any other things that i might overlook...vlc, mpd...almost every program i know of keeps its settings in /home
<keke> im a newbie at ubuntu. how can i do manually change dns ,change ip adress or use a proxy
<happyhessian_> actually, mpd might be in /etc
<Bob_Dole_> keke: /etc/networking/interfaces is the config file
<Grishnackh> llutz_: thanks, i actually found an error in there!
<keke> for ex. :dns server is 156.154.71.1 and 156.154.70.1 , proxy is 192.168.1.1:8080 like
<Bob_Dole_> keke: you can right-click on network manager applet and configure it in the GUI too
<Wassasin> I have a problem with TeamSpeak 3. It fails to capture my mic source correctly. (gnome-sound-recorder has no problem, thus my mic source is ok) This is only this case with my mic source; TeamSpeak 3 captures the loopback source (Monitor) fine.
<keke> Auto eth0 ipv4 manual settings ive write adress 192.168.1.1 what is netmask and whats gateway
<Wassasin> A sample of how TeamSpeak captures my mic source: http://neko.quezacotl.nl/problems/thisisatest.ogg
<iqpi> Wassasin: have you checked you can record audio with another app?
<Wassasin> Yeah
<Wassasin> gnome-sound-recorder works fine
<Bob_Dole_> keke: if you dont know what those are its best not to mess with them until you do.
<llutz_> keke: man 5 interfaces             but you'd better use networkmanager and change things there
<keke> im a newbie in linux but expert in windows... but i never change netmask and gateway in windows,i only change ip adresses,dns servers etc.
<iqpi> jrn: did you find something in the link y pasted before?
<keke> is 255.255.255.0 default netmask?
<Wassasin> My only guess is that TeamSpeak 3 implements the PulseAudio API incorrectly and does not check what the source format is
<llutz_> keke: most likely
<Wassasin> Because that's the only difference between the sources, as far as PulseAudio and TeamSpeak 3 are concerned
<Wassasin> A screeny of padenvchooser: http://neko.quezacotl.nl/problems/teamspeak3.png
<Bob_Dole_> keke: it depends, in your case probably since its class e
<Bob_Dole_> *class 3
<fredrik_> Hello, I'm getting a "permission denied" when trying to connect to my A2DP headset (Nokia bh-103) to my Ubuntu 10.10 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574906/
<fredrik_> Anyone knows how to solve this? I have tried both the built in Bluethooth manager and blueman.
<Abdalla> Hello all
<Abdalla> can someone give me some guidance?
<jussi> How do I uncompress a .xz file?
<jussi> !ask | Abdalla
<ubottu> Abdalla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz_> jussi: unlzma
<MichaelDobrovits> why xsane recognizes my scanner only when i use the sudo (probably permission issue)? i recompiled genesys backend and xsane 0.98 because xsane 0.96 didn't recognize my scanner either ways
<Abdalla> alright, its cause im newby at this, which os should i download to run on my laptop? the desktop ver10 or the netbook?
<jasonincolorado> desktop
<Bob_Dole_> Abdalla: i recommend the desktop
<Bob_Dole_> even people with netbooks dont like the netbook version
<jussi> Abdalla: the netbook version is a trifle lighter, but its up to you to choose. if your laptop is a bit older or a "mini laptop" - grab the netbook-
<jussi> Abdalla: but try them both - its free :)
<Abdalla> Thank you.
<jasonincolorado> good idea
<MichaelDobrovits> Abdalla, i recomend ubuntu 8.04.3 never had any issue with it and worked flawlessly on my win u100 except the wifi that can also be overcome by compiling a new module for wifi
<jussi> llutz_: there doesnt appear to be a package by that name - am I missing something?
<llutz_> jussi: pakage is lzma
<Bob_Dole_> its an older outdated version
<llutz_> !info lzma
<ubottu> lzma (source: lzma): Compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component main, is optional. Version 4.43-14ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 58 kB, installed size 168 kB
<jussi> llutz_: ahh, thank you.
<iqpi> Abdalla: even better than the desktop, try lubuntu for the netbook, it will run better, but it is uglier
<jasonincolorado> you can always get themes :D
<nio> hello all i had a problem that i am not able to connect to the internet with my ubntu 0.04ltx through a gateway. the gui application again changes my gateway ip to 0.0.0.0
<keke> ok...another question.im using ubuntu as a virtualOS in vmware,i share folders from my windows partition but how can i see it in ubuntu? (in virtualbox i use "connect to server" ).how can i show my F drive in ubuntu by using connect to server window.
<fredrik_> Hello, I'm getting a "permission denied" when trying to connect to my A2DP headset (Nokia bh-103) to my Ubuntu 10.10 (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574906/) Anyone knows how to solve this? I have tried both the built in Bluethooth manager and blueman.
<Bob_Dole_> keke: i believe just put in the IP address
<Guest33207> can you please show me where sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin xulrunner is
<nio> my /etc/network/interface file has just this entry auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<MichaelDobrovits> why xsane recognizes my scanner only when i use it as root (probably permission issue)?
<llutz_> nio: rightclick on networkmanager, edit connection and set default gateway
<nio> llutz_ the default gateway again switch back to 0.0.0.0
<llutz_> nio: then edit dhclient.conf to override gateway-setting
<llutz_> nio: or just use /etc/network/interfaces instead of networkmanager
<nio> what is the location  is it in /etc
<llutz_> nio: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf iirc
<nio> should i manually gedit te /etc/network/interface file
<llutz_> nio: static PC or notbook? _i_ prefer to use /e/n/interfaces on non-mobile machines
<nio> i had a laptop but you can consider it as a static machine
<Bob_Dole_> nio: right-click on the network manager applet and edit the connections in there. its easier and theres no conflict
<llutz_> nio: then setting up your network in interfaces-file should be fine
<llutz_> nio: devices configured in /e/n/interfaces will be ignored by networkmanager
<llutz_> (in theory)
<ikonia> llutz_: or create a conflict....in practical tests
<jussi> llutz_: just fyi, it appears xz-utils is installed by default, so thats a nice little thing :)
<llutz_> jussi: ok no need for additional stuff then
<llutz_> ikonia: true, i know why i dislike nm
<nio> llutz_ what exactly i should do  there is lot of confusion now should i manually edit the network file
<llutz_> nio: two ways, both should work, your decision
<nio> the network file is not editable
<llutz_> sudo nano ....
<MichaelDobrovits> nio, use sudo gedit or sudo nano
<jrn> iqpi, looks like it's the 64bit version, that's what I found in the configure options...
<jrn> I need to set it to 32bit
<jrn> oh noes the server is 64bit
<jrn> dunno I concentrate on another problem first
<jrn> this problem sucks
<MichaelDobrovits> jrn, what it the issue?
<nio> internet stil not working i added this to my network file  # The primary network interface      auto eth0     iface eth0 inet static     address 192.168.0.26     gateway 192.168.0.1     netmask 255.255.255.0     network 192.168.0.0     broadcast 192.168.0.255
<jrn> I'm about to install imagemagick 6.6.7-10
<nio> i can connect to my server 2003 via rdp but internet is still not working
<iqpi> jrn: you could try to install the precompiled binary offered in the imagemagick web
<jrn> so I dl it, extracted the source, ./configure, make, make install, but convert -version still shows up the old one
<jrn> iqpi, ok I'll do so
<MichaelDobrovits> jrn, make uninstall first before you install the precompiled version
<Ranjan> hello Every body can any body can tell me how to get maximum battery life in Ubuntu 10.10 ... any help would be of great help thanks in advance
<MichaelDobrovits> you need to remove any older version first
<MichaelDobrovits> jrn, you need to remove any older version first
<Anubi> Someone got a detalied guide about terminal?
<MichaelDobrovits> Anubi, man bash
<jrn> MichaelDobrovits, thanks I'll do so or maybe I find precombiled binaries
<zp> Hi, I'm a debian user and need to install this package  http://packages.debian.org/experimental/nvidia-opencl-dev  on Ubuntu Lucid. How do I do this? Does Ubuntu has this package? Does it have a non-free repo?
<iqpi> jrn: i agree with MichaelDobrovits unistall first the previous release of imagemagick you have installed, purge all its components, and then try to reinstall it from sources, if it fails again, then try (first unistall again) to install the binary package ofered in their web but they are rpm files, you can convert them to deb using the program alien, to see how aliens works, type man alien, but you have to install it first, of course 
<MichaelDobrovits> iqpi, thumbs up  :)
<Anubi> bash is pretty detailed, maybe too much lol
<Anubi> anyway thanks^^
<MichaelDobrovits> Anubi, try in google: bash scripting or something that you need to know
<Anubi> Yeah, Michael, i found this: gnu.org/software/bash/manual
<shomon> to get java on my machine can I just apt get it? or do I have to go to java.com
<Anubi> I used apt-get
<MichaelDobrovits> shomon, you can apt-get iy but i sugggest using open-jdk instead oracle java
<taran> how to add APT line of the repository  to  install a file hplip-3.11.1.run  which is available on HP authorised server?
<shomon> yeah so open-jdk is more supported on websites? or is it just more free
<MichaelDobrovits> shomon, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<iqpi> shomon: it is totally free
<shomon> cool thanks
<iqpi> shomon: and it works as oracle one works
<shomon> ok just installed it!
<shomon> thanks again
<pupit> hi, which ubuntu version is better: 10.04LTS or 10.10?
<jasonincolorado> 10.04 is more stable
<elFidel> pupit: there is no general BETTER
<MichaelDobrovits> pupit, it depends which one you like more
<zp> Hi, I'm a debian user and need to install this package  http://packages.debian.org/experimental/nvidia-opencl-dev  on Ubuntu Lucid. How do I do this? Does Ubuntu has this package? Does it have a non-free repo?
<iqpi> pupit: there is not any better than other, you need to know what are your needs, if you are looking for stability, then the 10.04 if you don't mind stability or you like to have the never programs versions, then 10.10
<pupit> ah, ok then
<MichaelDobrovits> zp, you can download opencl from nvidia i think
<zp> I prefer package
<Tm_T> zp: don't know the answer, but you can try searching in http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jasonincolorado> either way you can't go wrong
<zp> thank you
<xAndromeda> hey quick question, if i installed eclipse from the app ubuntu app store... which directory am i supposed to move the files into? O.o
<xAndromeda> O.o
<taran> whats the meaning of these errors http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=6fd2d077ba&view=att&th=12e7b5c73d69122d&disp=imgs?
<pupit> thanks all
<Darael> xAndromeda: When you say "which directory am I supposed to move the files into" - which files?  If you installed from the Software Centre, you'll find Eclipse in your menus.
<iqpi> zp: if you install the propietary nvidia driver, you will have enabled the CUDA and opencl support enabled
<besfort> hi
<besfort> does any one
<Darael> !anyone | besfort
<ubottu> besfort: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zp> iqpi: which one? from their website?
<MichaelDobrovits> iqpi, i think the nvidia removed opencl and cuda from their drivers
<besfort> now any software to convert from bitmap to jpg
<iqpi> zp: this is an offtopic, your nick is the same as the "rude" way to call our presindent in Spain xD
<llutz_> besfort: convert (imagemagick) does
<iqpi> MichaelDobrovits: really? I did not know it
<MichaelDobrovits> iqpi, they made seperate packages for them
<xAndromeda> for pydev ur suppsoed to copy the plugins/another folder into the eclipse folder, but i cant find where it is lol :/
<besfort> llutz, does it exist in software center
<llutz_> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 71 kB, installed size 284 kB
<llutz_> besfort: ^ it should
<zp> MichaelDobrovits: should I try to install debian packages or nvidia's script?
<MichaelDobrovits> zp, http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cuda_3_2_downloads.html
<xAndromeda>   for pydev ur suppsoed to copy the plugins/another folder into the eclipse folder, but i cant find where it is lol :/
<MichaelDobrovits> zp, nvidia holds the newest toolkit available in their site
<zp> ok thank you
<MichaelDobrovits> zp, i'm not aware of any package that holds cuda toolkit or opencl
<Darael> xAndromeda: It looks like the recommended way to do it is rather than copying files, to use the help->software updates->find and install menu option in Eclipse.
<Darael> xAndromeda: Specifically, go there, choose "search for new features to install", go next, choose "new remote site", use the URL http://pydev.org/updates and it should be clear from there.
<xAndromeda> thxx a ton!!! i wasnt aware of that
<Darael> xAndromeda: No problem.  If you get a prompt about installing in user mode, go with that.  Don't try to run it as root to do the install.
<Atlantic777> Hi! I'm wondering is LTS image on the site up to date or I have to do massive update on first run?
<ikonia> Atlantic777: there will be updates, not "massive" though
<freeday> iODBC Data Source Administrator: Error: Native ODBC Error...anyone can help please?
<dmesg> what this mean tar xvfz  ispconfig  >> tar unexpected end of the file in archive
<vivek_> how i can make a bootable usb ?
<dmesg> google best friend
<expirement> Can someone tell me where to start if i want to boot up ubuntu 10.10 and have it read to me audibly the weather temperature, time, and brief news from applications of my choice?
<dmesg> what this mean tar xvfz ispconfig >> tar unexpected end of the file in archive
<kasad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574921/
<kasad> can someone gimme a hand here, i'm not getting this right
<erUSUL> dmesg: the f must be tha last option before the archivename
<iqpi> vivek_: a booteable usb of what?
<erUSUL> !usb | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kasad> i do a lvextend /dev/vcms/root/ -l +1396 (max size availiable)
<kasad> and the message i get is:  Extending logical volume root to 715.09 GB
<dmesg> erUSUL, :)
<vivek_> iqpi:of ubuntu using terminal?
<ikonia> kasad: ok, what's the problem ?
<kasad> ikonia: why does it says extending to 715 gb (when it should be double then that)
<ikonia> kasad: please do a lvdisplay /dev/vcms/root and pastebin it
<kasad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574921/
<kasad> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574921/
<dmesg> erUSUL , tar xvzf ispconfig same error with new one " unrecoverable exit now "
<ikonia> kasad: read the error "max size unavailable"
<erUSUL> dmesg: are you sure is a gzipped tar?
<llutz_> dmesg: seems you have only one part of a multipart tar-file
<erUSUL> dmesg: try dropping the z
<dmesg> yes tar.gz
<dmesg> ok,
<kasad> ikonia: you lost me
<ikonia> kasad: hang on
<kasad> ikonia: there's no such error reported, can it have something to do with 2nd drive not being formatted
<kasad> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> kasad: can you pastebin the output of "vgdisplay -v vcms" please
<dmesg> erusul, not work tar xvf
<kasad> ikonia: ok sec
<expirement> Can someone tell me where to start if i want to boot up ubuntu 10.10 and have it read to me audibly the weather temperature, time, and brief news from applications of my choice?
<erUSUL> dmesg: then maybe llutz_ is right or you have a corrupted file
<dmesg> ok  , try to download the file again
<kasad> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574930/
<ikonia> kasad: sorry, I was ont he phone, hang on
<kasad> ikonia: no problem
<Curious_> hello, i have a remote connection to a server via ssh. i am running an application with GUI on that server but i want to see the GUI on my PC. what can i do?
<erUSUL> expirement: maybe read about text to speech software like festival?
<Curious_> i tried "export DISPLAY=MYIP:0"
<Curious_> but nothing happened when i ran the program
<Tm_T> Curious_: did you connected ssh with -X ?
<erUSUL> Curious_: ssh -Y or -X ?
<Curious_> no
<Curious_> i just used -l
<Curious_> to login
<Curious_> hmm
<Curious_> ok
<FloodBot3> Curious_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> Curious_: you cant connect to a running gui-program with ssh, just start a new gui-program and see it local, for that you have to use "ssh -X host"
<Curious_> oh ok
<Curious_> iceroot: if i run "ssh -X host " and run the GUI program on remote server
<Curious_> where will i be able to see it
<iceroot> Curious_: if you have used ssh -X e.g. if you are starting firefox on that host, you see it on your local machine
<expirement> thank you erUSUL for giving me a place to start
<tanvir> Hello, I installed apache and others required softwares, but now I want them uninstalled, how can I uninstall them? I fogot the list of software I installed. :S
<erUSUL> expirement: no problem
<Curious_> iceroot will it be directly seen on my host or will it be seen after i do switching or something like that?
<ikonia> kasad: do an "lvextend +l 173010 /dev/vcm/root" what does it say ?
<iceroot> Curious_: directly
<Curious_> okay
<kasad> ikonia: ok sec
<iceroot> Curious_: if "X-Forwarding" is enabled in the ssh-config of the server (but imo its enabled by default in ubuntu)
<Curious_> hmm, the remote server is scientific-linux
<kasad> ikonia: Please specify either size or extents (not both)
<Curious_> but it should be enabled since other people also use
<ikonia> really ?
<Curious_> really for?
<ikonia> kasad: sorry lvextend -l +173010 /dev/vcm/root
<kasad>  Extending logical volume root to 1.36 TB
<kasad>   Logical volume root successfully resized
<kasad> ikonia: i love you man <3
<ikonia> kasad: now you have to do the file system
<kasad> ikonia: do i have to dismount it. i mean since it's root?
<ikonia> kasad: yes,
<kasad> ikonia: so i do umount /root
<ikonia> kasad: errr it's /root ?
<ikonia> kasad: show me the output of df -h in a pastebin please
<kasad> ikonia: yes
<kasad> ikonia: ok sec
<kasad> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574932/
<ikonia> kasad: that's annoying, you can't unmount / (which is root) while your machine is running,
<kasad> ikonia: and i don't have physical access to machine
<exatime[B]> hi, can anyone help me whith my motd on my ubuntu server 10.04
<ikonia> kasad: resize2fs can do it online for you, but becareful there is a risk
<exatime[B]> Registering nick: pZombie time: 12:27:06 date: 03/03/2011 :: [!login]
<kasad> ikonia: can i do something to minimize the risks, (i already stopped all services i could)
<ikonia> kasad: not really
<exatime[B]> Registering nick: nosaj time: 12:27:48 date: 03/03/2011 :: [!login]
<ikonia> kasad: it "should" be fine
<kasad> ikonia: ok, thanks a lot man, gonna try it now *crosses fingers*
<ikonia> kasad: good luck with it
<kasad> ty man
<Curious_> iceroot and others, thank you for your help, it worked
<kasad> ikonia: working *gulp*
<sudipta> hi
<kasad> ikonia: Performing an on-line resize of /dev/vcms/root to 364618752 (4k) blocks.
<ikonia> kasad: thats fine, just let it run
<gluon> anyone using gwibber with google buzz?
<kasad> ikonia: i just realized that i am an idiot, i didn't use screen and this connection may time out due to inactivity, if that happens i guess i am dead
<ikonia> keep hitting enter
<ikonia> just to get "input" into the screen
<kasad> keepalive is set to 5 sec but it still time outs (dunno why)
<kasad> ikonia: good tip, was hitting space
<MichaelDobrovits> why xsane recognizes my scanner only when i use it as root (probably permission issue)?
<ikonia> kasad: it should finish quite quick, so don't worry too hard
<kasad> ikonia: now only prayer remains. thanks a lot for your help, you saved me lots of time
<ikonia> kasad: no problem
<kasad> <3
<expirement> Newbie Question: Can checking all repositories in ubuntu 10.10 cause conflicts or damage... or does it just keep you up to date on everything ?
<ikonia> expirement: backports and experimental can
<ikonia> (proposed)
<kasad> ikonia: w00t The filesystem on /dev/vcms/root is now 364618752 blocks long.
<ikonia> expirement: main/multi/universe/security etc are fine
<ikonia> kasad: that's great, well done
<kasad> thanks a tons man, i pmed you my email in case i can ever return the favour
<ikonia> kasad: don't worry, happy to help
<kasad>  1.4T  3.7G  1.3T   1% /
<kasad>  :D :D yes yes yes
<kasad> and i don't have to travel 40 miles
<pirx> hello! i just did a package update earlier today, and now my gnome just refuses to work with anything but "visual effects: none". if i choose normal or extra, the window manager just blips after a a little while, and reverts back to "none" (and all windows are put into one virtual desktop).
<pirx> is there a way to check which packages were updated, and perhaps i could then downgrade those to the previous versions?
<dyllan> hi all.
<f31n> hey, how may i check wich program causes how much network traffic?
<elFidel> pirx: sounds like you are missing a 3d graphic driver
<elFidel> pirx: software-update center has a package install/remopve/change history
<elFidel> not perfect - but might help in case you are focused on gui tools
<dyllan> Im trying to configure xorg.conf to use a simple 104 keyboard but looking in the Xorg.log file it seems xorg keeps trying to load the module for my actual keyboard which is not working as I would like, is there a way to prevent it from doign that and load only what is in the xorg.conf?
<pirx> elFidel: those visual effect have worked fine on this computer for a month
<MonkeyDust> folx, with ssh -Y when logged in Ubuntu normally, I am able to run X remotely, from a remote PC, that is, but not when I use ctrl-alt F1 to open een new CLI -- how come?
<elFidel> pirx: and?
<elFidel> pirx: you mentioned you did run updates ... and that you want to check what was updated or am i wrong?
<qwebirc95066> Hi, may i ask You, how soon might Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 3 be released?
<bazhang> qwebirc95066, #ubuntu+1 for that
<qwebirc95066> thanks
<pirx> elFidel: yes. i can start a "software-center" but cant find a "software-update-center"
<elFidel> yep - its: Ubuntu Software Center
<elFidel> sidebar - history
<juk> f31n: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<kasad> MonkeyDust: isn't first terminal text only and first x serv term is something like 7 by default
<kasad> but then again maybe i am talking nonsense
<kasad> ikonia: oh crap, ssh: connect to host -snip- port 22: Connection refused
<ikonia> kasad: Hmmmm, not the end of the world
<ikonia> kasad: may just have paniced the daemon
<ikonia> kasad: remote reboot ?
<kasad> ikonia: yes, it's 40 miles away
<kasad> ikonia: i rebooted it after everything was done, wanted to make sure everything is back and running, since i stopped tons of services before i started
<ikonia> kasad: that's a real pain
<ikonia> kasad: sorry about that
<ikonia> kasad: ahhh give it time then
<ikonia> it may be a little slow coming up, running an fsck for example
<kasad> ikonia: YAY you are the man, it's back on
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> there we go
<kasad> ok i had cold feet for a moment there
<kasad> whew
<ikonia> kasad: big file system change, not unreasonable to run fsck after that
<kasad> you are my savoiur and you bring me luck, was really worried now
<ikonia> kasad: it's quite common, don't worry
<kasad> ikonia: i hoped for that, but kinda lots of time passed, and disk is almost empty, machine pretty fast so i was starting to bite my nails
<ikonia> kasad: big file system change though, can slow it down
<kasad> good point
<kasad> ikonia: everything running smooth now. thank you so much
<ikonia> kasad: even if it only had 1 file on it, the change to the layout was not small
<ikonia> kasad: more than welcome, pleased you're working
<kasad> yeah understandable
<f31n> thx juk
<kasad> <3
<elFidel> pirx: got it?
<kasad> now i can dive back into safe world of php
<ikonia> kasad: out of interest thats a massive root partition, why so big ?
<ikonia> kasad: there maybe a few things we can do to make it a little better for you
<botcity> f31n: if you install firestarter a gui for the firewall and click on the active connections it will show all program related traffic.
<TitanKing> Hey guys, does anyone know how to enable notification on IRC chat on Pidgin?
<TitanKing> Hey guys, does anyone know how to enable notification on IRC chat on Pidgin?
<bazhang> pidgin-libnotify TitanKing
<TitanKing> Thanks... I did edit the settings but no change...
<TitanKing> Using 2.7.9 btw.
<kasad> ikonia: sorry was on the phone
<ikonia> kasad: no problem
<kasad> ikonia: massive root partition is because i am a retard and didn't make separate partitions when i had the access to server
<ikonia> kasad: instead of extending that partition, you can still make use of external partitions to make it easier to manage
<kasad> ikonia: they didn't provide me with all hardware i was excepting (they gave me one 7xx GB hd, instead of 2 x 1TB hards
<kasad> ikonia: and they gave me 2nd drive when i already delivered the server
<ikonia> kasad: understood
<kasad> ikonia: server is for intranet use only, some kind of information management system for a small company (no more then 20 people + some outside associates)
<ikonia> kasad: thats fine, just checking there wasn't a better way to do this to make it easier for you
<kasad> ikonia: i should have partitioned it differently, but i just ended making one big /root and whole project is in /var/www (they have licenced plesk, so i just used parallels autoinstaller and to be honest i am not really versed in this
<ikonia> kasad: hindsight always makes things easier, don't worry about it
<kasad> ikonia: :D
<juk> f31n: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_monitor_network_traffic_on_a_Linux_or_Unix_like_OS
<justgreg> i am having trouble understanding the instructions for scalpel file recovery
<justgreg> is anyone here familliar with this program and maybe could shed some light on the subject for me
<erUSUL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<justgreg> its on an ntfs filesystem
<erUSUL> justgreg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery <<< this has intruccions for photorec scalpel and other such tools. is generic not ext* specific
<Dr_Willis> Im startinng to see some pcie  usb3 adaptor cards out now in stores. Anyone tried one in 10.10 yet? Im wondering if theres even a chance they are supported yet. :)
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: they should be it is xhci driver. like the {e,o,u}hci for usb 1,2
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  going to try this one out i got later today. :) fingers crossed.
<Dr_Willis> Hopefully they wont be affected by the SLOW usb speeds bug that seems common on many linux systems. :()
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well if you are talking about flash usb stick i do not think it would make much a difference :(
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  usb hard drives i find even have the issues for some of my machines. and flash
<kasad> ikonia: if you have time, just out of curiosity, how would you partition the disk knowing what the server is meant to do (intranet MIS for 20 or so people who will be storing lots of files on it, with mysql db that will also rapidly grow in size, also they will sometimes access it remotely from their laptops (i use air application for that - go figure they demanded that they have "client" because one of chicks on the board i quote "doesn't like to use browsers"
<Dr_Willis> I did some tweaks last week. Now getting like 5 MB/S transfers tween my 1+TB usb hd's
<Dr_Willis> thats up from the 1-2 MB/S speeds i was getting
<Amako> can someone help me? i just installed ubuntu netbook and i can't get the right click to work on my mouse
<ikonia> kasad: just split it into as many options as suites you, eg: /var so your logging is seperate, /srv so your data (mysql/www/whatever) is seperate, / so your root is sperate /boot , /home, swap,
<Dr_Willis> Amako:  try it in the console. see if it works there. You may need to install 'gpm' first to test it.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Amako> ok i'll try that one sec
<Max32167> yo
<kasad> ikonia: thanks, technically i could still do that considering that it's whole / is LVM
<ikonia> kasad: true, but is it worth the pain due to your location to the server
<kasad> ikonia: do you think it would be wise, (knowing there's 2 750 gig hd's available atm). Main reason why I didn't messed with it was because I wasn't sure about the size
<ikonia> kasad: I'd leave it alone personally
<kromagg> can anybody help me out with an install on a laptop. I need an updated kernel (as per #600453), so can I get that rolled into my installer somehow or should I go through the text installer?
<ethanol> so I followed this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently -- however it does not mount them on boot cause network isn't up fast enough I guess.. I keep having to drop to terminal from x and issue a sudo mount /mnt/destination
<kasad> ikonia: i guess it isn't unless i could get some problems due to everything being stuck onto same partition, as i said, main reason is that i was _very_ unsure about the setting proper size (i know it can be remedied via LVM but this way, i hope to never touch it again, until it's time to add another hd)
<ikonia> kasad: for me, I'd leave it
<kasad> ikonia: that makes two of us :D
<ethanol> my dmesg contains CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -101 at around 21 seconds in, and again a -113 error at around 40 seconds in
<kasad> ikonia: thanks again for reasurrance
<ethanol> both associated with could not connect to socket
<ikonia> welcome
<kasad> /salute
<JoshuaL> Hello, i played with xinput yesterday to use two pointers. I removed them, however today my keyboard buttons like volume up and down and mute do not work anymore
<JoshuaL> is there a way i can fix this?
<Wipster> Hi can someone recommend me a program which can filter/edit the audio on a video?
<moobyFR> Hi
<Canime> Hi there, I have a question about video
<moobyFR> I'm loking the way Xorg determines the driver to use, when no xorg.conf is present
<Canime> , my video is running strangely, ie wrong colors, how to fix this
<Abhijit> Wipster, you can use openshot or kdenlive to do that
<Wipster> Abhijit, thanks I'l look into them
<guest42324> Hi. How to limit the number of available usb ports?
<mechanist> hello everyone. I have a big problem: i've got a virus that made impossible to the computer to see my hard disk. I've tried to load the Ubuntu SO, and it sees the partitions, and it can modify the files, but when I was back on the windows installation CD, it says that there aren't disk present
<jrib> mechanist: ##windows for help with windows.  It seems like you're asking about a windows issue.  If I'm mistaken, please let me know
<mechanist> ys you're mistaking: the question is: why ubuntu sees my hd and windows no?
<Abhijit> :-/
<mechanist> partitions are in ntfs
<SearchOfSunrise> file system
<SearchOfSunrise> :)
<Abhijit> mechanist, its win proble. not ubuntu
<mechanist> SearchOfSunrise: nope, because its' in NTFS
<SearchOfSunrise> google.bg - fix filesystem
<SearchOfSunrise> ntfs file system :)
<Abhijit> ntfs is 'their' prop file sys naa?
<mechanist> fix filesystem??
<mechanist> hmmm
<jrib> mechanist: I'm not sure how ubuntu seeing an ntfs partition is a problem.  Ubuntu can read and write to ntfs.
<SearchOfSunrise> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265 something like that
<mechanist> yes but you have to use this program only when the os is loaded
<SearchOfSunrise> go to windows and use chkdsk
<mechanist> in this case neither the os loads
<SearchOfSunrise> hm
<PCChris> what exactly is the .cache folder in home used for?
<mechanist> it tells me disk error
<Abhijit> mechanist, it seems windows problem. try asking in ##windows
<PCChris> perhaps more importantly, is it safe to delete?
<mechanist> Abhijit: already done
<ceo> hai all, am need modification my boot groub
<ceo> with some imange
<ceo> any body can help me, am used ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> PCChris: if you look inside, you'll see various programs use it as a place to store cached items
<Arachon> Whoa
<Arachon> do i feel dumb... I've... Managed to zoom the display somehow
<Arachon> Feels like I'm back in Windows
<PCChris> jrib, it's not a standard cache location, though?  as in...I don't see too much utilization of it....
<ceo> any body can help me, am used ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> PCChris: reading http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html you'll see ~/.cache is what $XDG_CACHE_HOME should default to.  Personally, I have several things in there
<PCChris> jrib, thank you
<Xecuter> hi! need some help with an ssh server. im trying to connect to my friend, but all i get is permission denied when i enter the password. he can ssh to himself. why?
<jrib> PCChris: to answer your original question, it should probably be safe to delete but an application could be stupid too in theory...
<PCChris> jrib, haha ok thanks
<jrib> Xecuter: what do you mean by "ssh to himself"?
<Xecuter> jrib ssh 127.0.0.1
<kromagg> so what's the easiest way to grab just the kernel from natty?
<akarki> try ssh username@server
<jrib> Xecuter: possible you are not using the correct password?
<Xecuter> akari jrib using correct password and username
<Xecuter> checked it a thousand times ^^
<elfranne> i created a socks proxy via ssh -D , it is working but i got some errors like channel 8: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused (numbers varies)  any idea what it is ?
<sipior> Xecuter: what's reported if you enable the "-v" switch for ssh?
<jrib> Xecuter: was anything done to the sshd configuration after installing openssh-server on the server?
<Arachon> Er... Is there any way to disable the screen magnifier once you've started it?
<jrib> Arachon: #compiz might know
<Arachon> Roight, cheers.
<Xecuter> jrib originally we only changed the port, and it worked this morning. but now it doesnt
<jrib> Xecuter: what else has changed?
<kromagg> Xecuter: you're using -p and not -P right?
<Xecuter> kromagg yes
<iceroot> Xecuter: less /var/log/auth.log
<Xecuter> jrib we tried setting it to no password authentication and setting strict mode off, but no success
<hammam> Hello All
<jrib> Xecuter: no, what did you change between the time it worked and the first time it didn't?
<elfranne> i created a socks proxy via ssh -D , it is working but i got some errors like channel 8: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused (numbers varies)  any idea what it is ?
<fadax> hi
<jrib> elfranne: you might try #openssh if no one here knows
<Xecuter> jrib i was logged into ssh, went to eat, when i came back it wasn't responding, so i pressed CTRL-C but then it wouldnt log in again
<nash_> can anybody send gnu gcc compiler download link pls
<nash_> can anybody send me gnu gcc link
<ali_> \bayan
<hrw> hi
<elfranne> jrib, good idea
<jrib> Xecuter: go to the server and login with your credentials.  My guess is that your friend changed your password.  But others here have asked you for client debug output and server auth log so you can post that to troubleshoot more
<fadax> i am trying to get my wireless card to work on ubuntu 10.10, but it just won't detect it. i don't understand why because according to http://intellinuxwireless.org/ the driver for my card (the 6230) is built into the kernel (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi). does anyone know why ubuntu isn't detecting my card?
<Xecuter> jrib its coming :)
<jrib> !software | nash_
<ubottu> nash_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hammam>  the windows decoration disapear constanty (sometimes immediatilly after running ubuntu), after restaring the windows manager things return back to normal
<hammam> what would be the problem?
<Amako> ok i tried right clicking and no luck.  i have gpm installed already
<sipior> elfranne: add the "-v" switch and see if any further information is provided during the connection.
<nullvariable> help! I suddenly can't switch windows...I have to alt-f4 them and use the keyboard to do anything
<medvind> msg nickserv identify goofy
<medvind> fuck :)
<elfranne> sipior,  http://pastebin.com/EVn1m7M1 error at line 174
<hrw> I am trying to use evolution (after using kmail) and have problems with getting it working. any help? I have 'magic spacebar' enabled but it looks like it is ignored cause switching from mail to mail is not working
<hrw> medvind: add those infos to login part of irc client
<elfranne> sipior, but i do not see anything wrong
<medvind> hrw, yeah, I will... :)
<nullvariable> medvind: better change that password!
<nullvariable> anyone know what I can do? seems like the window manager is having issues. I also can't click tabs in chrome
<Xecuter> jrib sipior http://pastebin.com/prTvgQH0
<nullvariable> I also ran all the pending updates via command line but issue still persists after a reboot. though it doesn't seem to take effect instantly. I get about 3-5 seconds where I can interact with apps normally. I can't even drag them around the screen after that
<Amako> can someone help me i can't right click on anything.  I just installed ubuntu netbook, thanks
<fadax> i am trying to get my wireless card to work on ubuntu 10.10, but it just won't detect it. i don't understand why because according to http://intellinuxwireless.org/ the driver for my card (the 6230) is built into the kernel (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi). does anyone know why ubuntu isn't detecting my card?
<jrib> !wireless | fadax
<ubottu> fadax: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> fadax: I have no idea if that discusses your card, but start there
<sipior> elfranne: what program are you running when that connection attempt appears? it appears to expect a conection on 37019 of your localhost. the error results because nothing is listening there, or the traffic is being dropped by an intervening firewall from the SOCKS proxy to your own machine.
<fadax> ok thanks jrib
<Xecuter> jrib iceroot auth.log says  could not load ssh_host_dsa_key ssh_host_rsa key
<Xecuter> jrib iceroot auth.log says  could not load ssh_host_dsa_key ssh_host_rsa_key repeatedly
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to create the linux equivelent of a windows .bat file?
<jrib> Xecuter: pastebin in full, do not paraphrase
<sipior> Xecuter: looks like you're connecting to an os x box. is that correct?
<rumpe1> fizy[laptop], sure.. shell-scripts
<Xecuter> jrib cant post to pastebin, hes on a ubuntu server with no gui
<jrib> !pastebinit | Xecuter
<ubottu> Xecuter: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Xecuter> sipir im connection to an ubuntu server from mac os x
<elfranne> sipior, i am only running firefox and IRC on the localhost, nothing on 37019, nothing special on the server, no firewall
<sipior> Xecuter: ah yes, i have it backwards of course. can you login directly to the machine?
<fizy[laptop]> how do i make a shell script?
<sipior> elfranne: the firewall dropping the traffic may not be local :-)
<sipior> elfranne: where are you running the proxy?
<Xecuter> sipior like physically? but my friend can
<jrib> fizy[laptop]: basically, make the first line "#!/bin/bash" and then put your commands.  See ubottu
<fizy[laptop]> alright
<jrib> !bash > fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop], please see my private message
<sipior> Xecuter: but does *your* login work on the console?
<mer_ge> how can I disable the "notifications" of rhythmbox?
<slipkid08> What's up everyone?
<syrinx_> sup
<Xecuter> sipior sorry i dont know what you mean
<slipkid08> nada
<elfranne> sipior, the proxy is at home on a ubuntu server, behind NAT, but no firewall
<slipkid08> trying to find drivers for my xp installation
<sipior> Xecuter: if you were sitting directly at the computer, could you login? (id est, not via ssh)
<mer_ge> the notifications that pop up at new songs etc...
<slipkid08> I did a side-by-side installation of ubuntu and XP
<Pici> slipkid08: This is Ubuntu support here, windows support is in ##windows
<jrib> slipkid08: how is that related to ubuntu?
<Xecuter> sipior oh yes
<slipkid08> oh I know
<Xecuter> sipior he is
<Pici> slipkid08: Then please clarify :)
<sipior> elfranne: well, it's not causing a problem, so i wouldn't worry about it.
<slipkid08> I wasn't asking for help
<slipkid08> Xecuter said "sup", so I was telling him what I was doing
<slipkid08> lol
<elfranne> sipior, i just don t like errors to pop out :p
<sipior> elfranne: if it bothers you, find out which program is attempting to make that connection.
<slipkid08> My ubuntu is working fine
<slipkid08> my XP is retarded
<slipkid08> lol
<slipkid08> xD
<elfranne> sipior, how so ?
<phoenixsampras> Help!! the network icon is not showing up?? how to restart it??
<Pici> slipkid08: Okay... well, if you just want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<slipkid08> nah not chatting, just helping others where I can
<slipkid08> but that's good to know
<fadax> jrib apparently i should use lspci to find the wireless card i have.. but it shows up as "Intel Corporation Device 0091" .. which is strange because i know that it is the Intel Advanced-N 6230
<Guest15918> @jalder
<coz_> hey all
<slipkid08> fadax: maybe that's just the core name for it?
<slipkid08> is there a way to delete my windows partition and give it to ubuntu?
<Abhijit> how to uninstall flash player? i downloaded it from their web site and installed. now firefox is asking to install it again becaues i am visitn one video website. but when i click on install it gives error plugin conflict
<Abhijit> help
<Abhijit> !gparted | slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<slipkid08> that's what I thought
<Xecuter> jrib iceroot http://paste.ubuntu.com/574968/
<coz_> Abhijit,   did you check in synaptic?
<BajK> where do I get the 2.6.38 kernel for maverick meerkat? on my notebook I just added the kernel-ppa but on my machine i dont find the package kernel-image-2.6.38-4-generic
<fadax> ok slipkid probably.. but how can i get the device to use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver
<Abhijit> coz_, ??
<Pici> slipkid08: Note that resizing partitions can take a long time, depending on what is being done, so plan to do some waiting.
<slipkid08> I want to make sure I can give it to maverick when I am done deleting windows
<coz_> Abhijit,   are you running gnome?
<mechanist_> Abhijit: can you tell me please the nick of the one who answered to me before? I've changed machine and I don't find him anymore
<Abhijit> coz_, 1. flash payer is already installed. i installed it by downlaoding it from thier website
<slipkid08> I have my son today, so we can play blocks or whatever lol
<Abhijit> coz_, yes
<Abhijit> mechanist_, no idea i wasnt here
<coz_> Abhijit,  well sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Abhijit> mechanist_, may be SearchOfSunrise
<Abhijit> coz_, let me try
<mechanist_> ... Abhijit: you told me that there was a windows issue, not ubuntu, don't you remember?=
<Abhijit> mechanist_, i remember you but i dont know who helped you after that
<mechanist_> Abhijit: just scroll the log a bit up
<mechanist_> please
<Abhijit> mechanist_, it seems he was SearchOfSunrise
<mechanist_> great
<mechanist_> thankyou
<magpiie> how prone are linux machines to viruses?
<B-r00t> hi, i'm updated firefox to 3.6.14 and now videos on youtube are red and then i must kill firefox...
<Abhijit> coz_, http://pastebin.com/RA3TPKb7
<DJones> !virus | magpiie
<ubottu> magpiie: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<slipkid08> magpiie they're not
<sipior> magpiie: not very.
<slipkid08> lol
<slipkid08> That's one thing I love about linux
<coz_> Abhijit,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Abhijit> coz_, thats also installed already
<Abhijit> coz_, did you see the link?
<coz_> Abhijit,   I did yes    open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<Abhijit> opened
<BlueBomber7> People at Compusa always try to sell me additional A/V or security suites, lol. "Nope, my operating system doesn't need 'em."
<Abhijit> coz_, done.
<coz_> Abhijit,   ok  hit search   type  flash
<slipkid08> haha right blude
<slipkid08> blue
<B-r00t> hi, i'm updated firefox to 3.6.14 and now videos on youtube are red, i have latest flash player...anyone?
<tuxxie>  I have processes that i can not kill with kill -9. What else can i do to kill these processes?
<toxic> To whom can I caomplain about package naming ?
<Abhijit> coz_, there are lots fhtem. what to look for?
<sipior> tuxxie: are you the owner of the processes?
<coz_> Abhijit,  adobe flash plugin should be the first one
<Abhijit> toxic, package owner
<dtrf4837> I'm trying to burn ubuntu to dvd. it says 'burning disc 100% done' but the estimated remaining time keeps growing??
<syrinx> toxic: anyone who'll listen?
<coz_> Abhijit,  if not  click "Settings"  then Repositories
<Gaudi> QUIT
<coz_> Abhijit,   make sure that all boxes  are ticked on the first and second tabs
<Abhijit> coz_, all are enabled in repo
<Gaudi> \QUIT
<Abhijit> yes
<Pici> toxic: If you explain the problem maybe I can point you in the right direction.
<Abhijit> Gaudi, /part <chanel>
<syrinx> or /leave
<coz_> Abhijit,   ok hit  reload  then hit   Mark all upgrades
<Gaudi> Thanks!
<dtrf4837> i'm on ubuntu 10.10 trying to reinstall
<coz_> Abhijit, also ,, if ubuntu restricted extras are installed then so is flash
<Abhijit> coz_, all makred upgrade but apply button is till grayed
<coz_> Abhijit,  ok
<wamicho> hey tryna test gnome shell with my ubuntu building it up from git and i encouter this error "" ./autogen.sh --prefix /home/wamicho/gnome-shell/install --libdir '/home/wamicho/gnome-shell/install/lib'  --disable-static --disable-gtk-doc "" any body know how to solve this ??
<Abhijit> coz_, restricted are also installed plus before that i manualy installed flash by downoading .deb from adobe website
<coz_> Abhijit,  well search for ubuntu restricted extras  if that is installed then flash is installed as well
<Abhijit> coz_, ubu restricted extra is shown as instlled
<coz_> Abhijit,  ok so you installed that,, what is the issue?
<Guest73097> guys, what bugs 're fixed or what exactly the difference in the 10.04.1 and the 10.04.2 ?
<Abhijit> coz_, i cant open flash video website in my firefox nad chromiurm
<syrinx> general question, is FF building nightly now?
<slipkid08> I just said sudo apt-get in ##windows...I thought the whole place was going to lose their mind lol
<Abhijit> coz_, while visint this page http://linuxologist.com/1general/why-open-source-makes-sense-scientifically-proven/ firefox gives me error plugins missing and chromium just dont show anything
<coz_> Abhijit,   open firefox   in the address bar type     about:plugins
<coz_> Abhijit,  see if flash is listed
<wamicho> hey tryna test gnome shell with my ubuntu building it up from git and i encouter this error "" ./autogen.sh --prefix /home/wamicho/gnome-shell/install --libdir '/home/wamicho/gnome-shell/install/lib'  --disable-static --disable-gtk-doc "" any body know how to solve this ??
<slipkid08> "what is sudo apt-get????!?!?!?" lol
<toxic> Pici, 2 problems : 1/openldap is named slapd in ubuntu, confusing new users. 2/firefox-branding is either a bad choice of name or there is some abuse since branding should not ever come as an "important security update"...
<phoenixsampras> Help!! the network icon is not showing up?? how to restart it??
<moobyFR> slipkid08: you don't use ar to extract your packages ?
<coz_> Abhijit,  I believe it will be listed under "Shockwave flash"
<Abhijit> coz_, this is the only etry with word flash video/flv 	Flash video 	flv 	Yes otherwise there is no mention of slash or shockwave
<Abhijit> no
<sipior> wamicho: that doesn't appear to be an error. is the build failing later on?
<kromagg> toxic: ubuntu-dev mailing list would be the location, but search the archives
<wamicho> sipor yap
<slipkid08> ar?
<sipior> wamicho: that's very informative.
<kromagg> toxic: and while you add it, the debian-devel ones too
<wamicho> sipior it says   *** Error during phase configure of gnome-control-center: ########## Error running ./autogen.sh --prefix /home/wamicho/gnome-shell/install --libdir '/home/wamicho/gnome-shell/install/lib'  --disable-static --disable-gtk-doc  ***
<coz_> Abhijit,   well get rid of ubuntu restricted extras  from synaptic  see if the manually installed flash works after that
<kromagg> toxic: (and the reason firefox-branding comes with the security update is because it's built from the same source package as the rest of firefox)
<Abhijit> :-op
<Pici> toxic: Well, in the case of slapd, we're just using the package names that debian uses.
<Abhijit> coz_, oh
<Abhijit> coz_, but
<Abhijit> coz_, then i need to reinstall ubu restricted extra afterwards??? ohhh okay i will try it
<Abhijit> coz_, cant we just uninstall that manualy installed flash and then reinstall restricted?
<sipior> wamicho: that doesn't actually say what the error is, only the command that generated it. check the build logs.
<toxic> kromagg, the building process shouldn't cause such things...
<dtrf4837> i'm on ubuntu 10.10 it keeps asking for password for certain operations and it wont accept my loging password. so i'm trying to reinstall. it says 'burning disc (100% done)' but estimated remaining time keeps growing. what do i do?
<coz_> Abhijit,  well uninstall that first then uninstall the flash you manually installed
<coz_> Abhijit,  then reinstall ubuntu restricted extras  and nothing else
<Abhijit> coz_, ohh okay
<toxic> Pici, so I go complain in #debian ;)
<Pici> toxic: Essentially. :/
<Abhijit> coz_, i will try it .  i will need some time. will report you after that.
<GreenNerd> I am looking for a YouTube video player, kind of like minitube.  Anyone have suggestions?  I don't really have a need to download the videos.  I would like to be able to make a custom playlist though.
<ethanol> it's not possible to assign applications a default desktop to shop/open on is it?
<ethanol> I tried googling but found mostly negative answers
<coz_> Abhijit,  ok
<ethanol> s/shop/show/
<Abhijit> coz_, there is only just little prob though!
<kromagg> toxic: it's a legal artifact in this case
<Abhijit> coz_, thing is this is my 64 bit lucid and i installed 32 bit .deb of flash. so question is how to remove it in command line?
<kromagg> toxic: but you could always lobby for grouping updates under source names
<ethanol> GreenNerd: you can make playlists on youtube?
<Abhijit> coz_, i installed it by doing sudo dpkg -i --force-all <flash.deb>
<coz_> Abhijit,  you installed this via a .dev packages...yes?
<Abhijit> coz_, yes
<coz_> Abhijit,   then it should be in synaptic package manager listed there
<TinoDidriksen> How can I cleanly tell Ubuntu 10.10 to use g++-4.5 as default? Seems everything defaults to g++-4.4 and update-alternatives has no entries for g++. I can do it by editing all the symlinks, but that feels wrong...
<wamicho> sipior sory am a bit new just following what the article shows how to build this using the jhbuild where do i check the log..?
<toxic> kromagg, legal artifacts are _not_ security updates....
<toxic> at least shouldn't be !
<GreenNerd> ethanol, I do not want to use a full web browser.  I want a small, stand alone player.
<fadax> how can i tell  my network card to use the kernel device driver iwlwifi?
<Abhijit> coz_, i checked again. its not! :'(
<film> Anyone know a good meeting note software like MS Notes for Ubuntu?
<sipior> wamicho: should be a file in the build directory.
<film> Thanks.
<coz_> Abhijit,  what was the name of the package you downloaded from adobe?
<Kingsy> ok, I have just plugged a hard drive into my linux machine, formatted it and now its called "New Volume"  I can find the drive in /media/New Volume..   a couple of things.. does this mean is fully mounted/working? i.e I could stick a samba share on it? also how do i change its name?
<Abhijit> film, basket.
<Abhijit> coz_, install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<coz_> oh
<jrib> !label | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<kromagg> toxic: you misunderstand, I was only talking about the reason it's split that way
<coz_> Abhijit,  not sure then
<slipkid08> what's the pros of using a swap file?
<Abhijit> coz_, :-o
<kromagg> toxic: that there are no incremental updates (i.e. small patches instead of upgrading everything) has to do with different constraints
<Abhijit> :'(
<pen_> hey
<film> hello?
<slipkid08> it's like adding extra memory, right?
<pen_> what is the name of the program that shows the current usb device map?
<TinoDidriksen> lsusb
<pen_> like what ports are in use
<pen_> ok
<Abhijit> coz_, dpkg -i is for install so what is dpkg for uninstall? tell me that let me try
<pen_> thanks
<jrib> slipkid08: when you run out of ram your applications won't just die :)  Plus if you have enough swap, it allows you to hibernate
<Pici> pen_: sudo lshw    may also be helpful
<coz_> Abhijit,  and you are sure there are no flash player packages listed in synatic that are still installed?
<slipkid08> ahh I see
<slipkid08> I don't run out of ram often
<pen_> thanks
<slipkid08> only when I am using this as a media server
<Abhijit> coz_, there is swf player for gnome and ubu restricted is listed. no flash player not the adobe one
<jrib> !swap | slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Neosano> Hello, I have linux on every computer, so there's no way to do it from windows. A friend of mine gave me his netbook to install windows xp on it, but there's no cd drive, how can I install windows xp from usb using linux to prepare the usb?
<film> Hey all. Could you make a second to help me?
<Abhijit> ??
<coz_> Abhijit,  ok log off and back on or better yet   ctrl+alt+F1   log in  then   sudo restart gdm
<Abhijit> film, i answered you above
<film> Is there any good meeting note software like MS Notes for Ubuntu?
<TinoDidriksen> Neosano, you could as last resort install WinXP in VirtualBox and do it from there...
<coz_> film,  what does MS notes do ?
<Abhijit> coz_, i done all that installation yesterday. this is my 3-rd or 4th loogin now. so i dont think log off will make any difference?
<Abhijit> film, can you read me?
<coz_> Abhijit,  then I am puzzled
<film> MS Notes is used to write down the minies of a meeting.
<Abhijit> coz_, :-(
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, yeah, but it would take twice of the time :) any faster way?
<toxic> kromagg, yes, ok, I'm not against the fact that firefox-branding gets updated so I can update firefox if it firefox has known important security updates. But all dependencies should not be listed in the important security updates....
<film> Abhijit, I can read you. But not found your answer. Thanks.
<Abhijit> film, BASKET
<Kingsy> jrib: its not a USB drive if that matters.. its IDE
<Abhijit> film SEE THIS http://basket.kde.org/
<jrib> Kingsy: directions should be the same
<film> Abhijit, thank you. I tried BASKET before.
<Abhijit> good luck then
<TinoDidriksen> Neosano, could try dd the CD image to a USB stick and mark the partition bootable...
<Kingsy> jrib: np thanks
<jrib> Kingsy: you've formatted it already?
<film> Ab, I'm thinking maybe there is some other ware.
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, and by cd image you mean iso file?
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, cuz I only have iso :o
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, I've tried using unetbootin, cuz somebody there said that it works. But it doesn't work for me
<coz_> film,   there is  basket not pad  not sure if that is what you want
<TinoDidriksen> Neosano, that should have worked...could be the partition wasn't set bootable, or the netbook wasn't told to boot from USB.
<JuJuBee> Just finished a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10 and my up arrow is not working
<coz_> film,  there is xournal
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, hmmm, should I format my usb thumb to ntfs or fat?
<syrinx> FAT
<wamicho> sipior cant seem to find the build directory ?
<sipior> wamicho: contact the folks you downloaded the software from, and explain the problem.
<derango> anyone has got an idea where should I look for .ratpoisonrc for the ratpoison window manager config file? it's not in my home directory
<derango> question answered!
<coz_> film,  there is also   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mynotex-a-free-note-taking-and-notes-manager-software-for-linux.html
<film> coz, I tried basket. I will follow your advice. Thank you.
<wamicho> sipior ok
<film> coz, is the xournal working well under Gnome?
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, ok gonna try it again...
<Abhijit> coz_, this is the error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer_10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.04.1_amd64.deb: conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
<coz_> Abhijit,  so there is another flash installed most likely... you said you installed the 32 bit before yes?
<Abhijit> coz_, i deleted libflashplayer.so from /usr/lib/adobeblahblahblah
<Abhijit> coz_, yes
<coz_> Abhijit,  well something is still on the system...you will have to hunt that down... if no one here can help with that go to the ##linux channel to see what they have to say about it
<B-r00t> my flash videos are red and firefox crashing after update to 3.6.14, i have latest flash plugin...
<Abhijit> coz_, yeah
<coz_> Abhijit,  i cant stick around long right now but wil be back later
<Abhijit> np
<Abhijit> coz_, thanks for help so far. i will try.
<B-r00t> anyone?
<jatt> you really mean red?
<B-r00t> yes
<sacarlson> how can I create a loop file system with an lvm partition inside it?  example of sudo losetup  /dev/loop0 ~/loopfile.image  and partition /dev/loop0 with lvm
<lesshaste> how do I tell version information for the moonlight plugin?
<B-r00t> jatt: and .firefox folder in my home missing
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Ive suddenly lost all of the KWin effects even tho i do have 3D accel enabled with the ATI driver.... Help? Kubuntu 10.10 x64 on Acer 4540 [ATI HD4200]
<sacarlson> I created the loopfile.image with dd if=/dev/zero of=~/loopfile.image bs=1k count=10000  ;  do I need to change bs or count to somthing that will let me partition?
<film> Abhijit and Coz, thank you for your kind help. I've solved my problem. Good day.
<pct_> i am new to ubuntu and need some help re sharing folders
<Abhijit> film, welcome
<Abhijit> pct_, act
<erUSUL> sacarlson: « gksudo gparted /dev/loop0 » fails? what error message? what about fdisk or cfdisk ?
<Abhijit> aaaah
<film> pct_, what sharing folders?
<Abhijit> lol
<Abhijit> pct_,  ask question
<sevenearths> what is the command to list the number of files is a directory and all it's subdirectories?
<pct_> i have an external HDD and when i try to share it i am asked for a username and password - i did not load any passwords...
<sacarlson> erUSUL: well I didn't try gparted I tried disk utility and that fails yes
<knightstalker> Where can I download the beta editions of 11.04 if thats even possible? (I want to update my 10.10 to it)
<ikonia> knightstalker: if you can't figure out where to get it, it's best not to update
<lesshaste> how do I search ppas?
<ikonia> knightstalker: disucssion on 11.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> sacarlson: try with the other tools?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: since I didn't think gparted suported lvm but I'll try that too
<erUSUL> sacarlson: well i dunno if it supports lvm either ...
<robin0800> knightstalker, only alpha 3 expected today
<pct_> when i open shared folders window it says "authentication needed  to make changes"
<Neosano> TinoDidriksen, now it says SYSLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 EDD Copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Neosano> oh he left..
<sacarlson> erUSUL: ok tried gparted and with that I don't even see /dev/loop0
<darkguy> hey, is there any program similar to this -> http://ontopreplica.codeplex.com/ but for Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: pass it the loop0 dev explicitily « gksudo gparted /dev/loop0 »
<GreenNerd> My Minitube player does not work, and I'm not sure what is going on.  There are no error messages, the videos simply keep trying to play the next song, over and over...  Any help?
<Abhijit> :-o
<Abhijit> !pm | pct_
<ubottu> pct_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<knightstalker> Ehem,I rather wait till Beta releases,alpha seems very buggy atm
<pct_> sorry man, first timer ;-{
 * Krycek 
<sacarlson> erUSUL: well your gksudo gparted /dev/loop0 will work with my 10meg file if I don't use the whole disk in the first partition but fails if I try to use it all
<xubuntu89> can anybody help me ??
<ikonia> xubuntu89: ask a question, lets see
<pct_> when i open shared folders window it says "authentication needed  to make changes"
<xeviox> Hi, I've found a web based newsaggregator a few days ago which seemed to be really cool (just can remember the cool Dashboard view), but sadly I can't remember the name, any ideas?
<ikonia> xubuntu89: was it from the ubuntu repos ?
<xubuntu89> why is my grub aint loading at all ?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: so maybe this is the same problem I am having in the disk utility
<erUSUL> sacarlson: 10 MiB only ?
<ikonia> xubuntu89: define not loading
<kromagg> how do I boot without starting X?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: that may be pussing it to far ? don't you think?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: ya it was just a test so how big should I make it just to create a partition with a file that only had 20 leters in it?
<ikonia> kromagg: disable the gdm run time script
<erUSUL> kromagg: add "text" to boot options
<kromagg> erUSUL: where quiet splash go?
<Rob235> whats a good sound editing program
<erUSUL> sacarlson: why do you need lvm on such small thing?
<Rob235> where i can raise the volume and edit pitch and stuff
<erUSUL> kromagg: yes
<kromagg> ikonia: I can't boot into ubuntu without the screen going blank
<xubuntu89> when it should load grub at begining i doesn't :|
<ikonia> kromagg: ok, boot from the live cd, or follow erUSUL's suggestion
<ikonia> xubuntu89: what does it do
<xubuntu89> it's not the first time i have this problem with ubuntu , xubuntu and kubuntu are the same
<oliver_> Rob235, if u don't want  a too overpowered software try     audacity
<sacarlson> erUSUL: it's all a test to create an encrypted lvm that gets it's passwords from an online source
<xubuntu89> nothing at all
<xubuntu89> just empty space
<Rob235> what if i do want an overpowered program, i probably dont but just wondering
<xubuntu89> i dont use ant other OS in my pc , only xubuntu
<Rob235> i'll try audacity first though thanks
<xubuntu89> i'm using x64 version
<kromagg> apparently I need to disable the drm driver
<kromagg> vga=...?
<xubuntu89> mx4000
<xubuntu89> sadly it's not the first time
<ikonia> xubuntu89: just a black screen ?
<xubuntu89> yea
<xubuntu89> it checks dvd rom and it's all
<xubuntu89> coz my first boot is DVD rom
<ikonia> xubuntu89: remove the DVD from the drive, try to boot, what happens
<xubuntu89> nothing
<xubuntu89> tryied
<xubuntu89> i'm on live cd now
<ikonia> ok, for it to get nothing it's possible your hard disk is dying
<ikonia> xubuntu89: for grub to not be working you'd get some sort of error,
<xubuntu89> but it's just not loading
<ikonia> xubuntu89: it's also possible it is booting fine and straight into xubuntu, however your video driver is causing a problem
<ikonia> xubuntu89: what video card do you have, ati ?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: i created a image myself used fdisk to create the partition and partition table no problems. disk utilty failed though
<kromagg> I'm actually encountering a video problem like that
<xeviox> no ideas? damn, I should have wrote it down :(
<kromagg> can you guys give me the full parameters to just get a simple text terminal? It keeps loading the intel drivers
<ikonia> kromagg: hang on, you're having problems with an intel card ?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: gparted created the partition and ext2 filesystem....
<compdoc> xubuntu89, what does the smart data say for the drive?
<alisalaah> kromagg, i joined in late just now, but at GRUB you can choos erecovery mode and then at the gui window select terminal
<kromagg> ikonia: yeah
<kromagg> ikonia: this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/285562
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 285562 in xorg (Ubuntu Intrepid) "xforcevesa doesn't work" [Critical,Fix released]
<erUSUL> sacarlson: would with lvm command line tools if i knew how to use them ;P
<Abhijit> previously when i visit youtube that video is saved in /tmp and i can just copy from therre. but now a days thats not the case. so what is my options to download youtube videos?
<Abhijit> help
<GreenNerd> Abhijit, Minitube
<xubuntu89> now it's not of VGA the screen is showing everything but there is no loading of xubuntu :|
<GreenNerd> Search software centre
<kromagg> ikonia: I just need  to get in there to install a backported kernel from natty
<pentester> hi how do i restart the x server?
<Abhijit> GreenNerd, it dont have 64 version and lots of probelm while installing source code and binary gives error it cant find some library
<ikonia> kromagg: I doubt that is your problem
<kromagg> alisalaah: I never got to the gui window
<kromagg> ikonia: oh sry
<kromagg> ikonia: wrong bug
<pentester> hi how do i restart the x server?
<ikonia> kromagg: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<GreenNerd> Abhijit,  Try gPodder
<kromagg> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/600453
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 600453 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "[arrandale] [i915] DELL E6510: blank screen on boot (Intel GPU)" [High,Triaged]
<Abhijit> GreenNerd, ok
<pentester> can someone help me ?
<pentester> how do i restart the x server ?
<jatt> dmesg says
<jatt> [17510.609448] Btrfs loaded
<jatt> wot?
<kromagg> maybe if I try to boot from the text installer
<GreenNerd> pentester, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jatt> I use ext4
<jatt> why is btrfs being loaded?
<pentester> thx
<Abhijit> GreenNerd, does that downloaads youtube videos? how?
<ikonia> kromagg: when you boot the machine, do you get a grub menu /
<Abhijit> i mean do i need to give him the address?
<kromagg> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> kromagg: when that appears, press "e" which will put you into edit mode
<GreenNerd> Abhijit, I have lead you to water.  It is your choice to drink it.  Read the help file?
<Abhijit> ??
<kromagg> ikonia: okay sec
<GreenNerd> Abhijit, I do not have time to explain how to use a basic program like this, I apologize.  I am preparing to go into a meeting.
<Abhijit> GreenNerd, bye
<kromagg> ikonia: okay I'm there
<ikonia> kromagg: now scroll to the boot line, and press "e" again, it will allow you to edit the boot options
<xubuntu89> so is there any chance to load xubuntu ? :|
<ikonia> kromagg: you can use the tips suggested in the bug report you suggested to fix it
<ikonia> xubuntu89: what video card you are using, ati ?
<xubuntu89> no nvidia
<kromagg> ikonia: it's 10.10 but yeah
<xubuntu89> but it's not coz  of VGA
<darkguy> hey, is there any program similar to this -> http://ontopreplica.codeplex.com/ but for Ubuntu ?
<kromagg> ah I missed that modeset option
<ikonia> xubuntu89: why is it then ?
<xubuntu89> i just not loading anything after all load as usual
<xubuntu89> it checks rams
<ikonia> xubuntu89: ok, how do you know it's nothing to do with the video card drivers ?
<xubuntu89> then other screen apears
<Abhijit> darkguy, what does it do?
<xubuntu89> and no loading of GRUB or xubuntu starts :(
<ikonia> what other screen
<ikonia> xubuntu89: what other screen appears
<kromagg> ikonia: what comment did you see boot options in?
<darkguy> Abhijit: it displays a "thumbnail" of a selected window (or a region within it) inside a floating resizable window you can keep on top, and such
<till_> does anyone know where i find a list of previously installed updates through the "Update Manager"?
<ikonia> kromagg: #2
<xubuntu89> the usual one , the if you installing OS "Push any button to install"
<darkguy> Abhijit: similar to that dockbar plugin for Gnome emulating Windows 7's taskbar, something related to KDE thumbnails or something
<darkguy> plasma thumbnails
<ikonia> xubuntu89: that is because you are booting from the CD
<ikonia> xubuntu89: boot the machine from your hard disk
<ikonia> xubuntu89: take the CD out of the drive
<darkguy> it's like a floating window with a plasma thumbnail :P
<Abhijit> darkguy, no idea
<AndChat|> Is it possible to run fsck on an ext2 partition from Windows?
<ikonia> AndChat|: don't try
<darkguy> Abhijit: :(
<xubuntu89> there is no CD in the dvd rom i'm just giving example with screen apears but nothins is happening
<AndChat|> Ikonia:damn
<kromagg> ah there we go
<darkguy> hey, is there any program similar to this -> http://ontopreplica.codeplex.com/ but for Ubuntu ? (it's some sort of floating window kept above all windows with a thumbnail of your selected window)
<kromagg> clearly I need more coffee
<ikonia> xubuntu89: I don't want an example, I want to know what screen appears
<darkguy> and I haven't said "window" so much times before in a single paragraph
<darkguy> xD
<ikonia> xubuntu89: if you are getting a screen that says "press X to install" then you are booting from install media
<Pici> darkguy: You can set a window to be 'always on top' from gnome (and probably in kde too).  But the 'selection of a window' part looks a bit more complicated.
<darkguy> Pici: yeah, that works, but the idea is to have a thumbnail of it, so you can have the window minimized - or in another workspace - and still see it in its full size
<xubuntu89> im not getting that im getting nothing coz no loading is happening
<ikonia> xubuntu89: right, so either a.) your hard disk is dead/dyiung b.) your video card is not setup/compatible
<qrq> Hi
<Abhijit> gpodder is horrible for youtube
<qrq> Is gnome shell 2.91.90 usable for desktop user?
<AndChat|> I'm at school, nobody around with Linux, and I need to run fsck on an SD install of Debian
<ikonia> AndChat|: ask the guys in #debian then
<ikonia> AndChat|: this is ubuntu support
<AndChat|> No answer there
<ikonia> AndChat|: and you've been told it is a bad idea
<qrq> lol
<ikonia> AndChat|: yes there is, you've just been told it's a bad idea in there, and you've been told it's a bad idea in here, end
<GreenNerd> Wow.
<GreenNerd> The guy just needed help
<GreenNerd> Sux to be him
<mgolisch> why dont you boot a livesystem and run the fsck from that?
<AndChat|> ikonia: I'm on a phone, didn't notice that answer before. And yes, I'm giving up
<Pici> darkguy: I'd wonder if the #compiz folks have any suggestions, as any program would need to leverage the compositing window manager to do its thing.
<Pici> darkguy: and this is probably a better link to share, it explains the features better: http://www.klopfenstein.net/lorenz.aspx/ontopreplica
<xubuntu89> i get Verifying DMI Pool Data and no loading after that !!!!
<darkguy> Pici: hm, I could ask in there too
<xubuntu89> that's my problem
<darkguy> Pici: hey, thanks! :)
<xubuntu89> my HDD is fine and my VGA is fine too
<xubuntu89> i used them with windows but now i'm trying to install linux
<ikonia> xubuntu89: how do you know ?
<ikonia> xubuntu89: ok, I'll say it again
<ikonia> xubuntu89: either a.) your hard disk is dying b.) your video card is not configured/supported in Linux
<ikonia> xubuntu89: have you managed to install xbuntu onto your hard disk yet ?
<xubuntu89> yes
<xubuntu89> i installed but it just ain't starting
<ikonia> xubuntu89: I suggest you boot from a livecd, and we can make some changes to your system to put it to a config that may work better
<xubuntu89> im now in livecd coz i have no working OS
<perro> hello
<ikonia> xubuntu89: ok, can you mount your hard disk on the livecd ?
<ubuntu_> i spanish plis
<ikonia> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<perro> hello
<xubuntu89> yea i can
<hobbsc> is alpha 3 going to be released today?
<ubuntu_> i don understan
<iceroot> hobbsc: #ubuntu+1
<vivek200912> how to start tomcat6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<iceroot> vivek200912: sudo /etc/init.t/tomcat6 start
<perro> i dont now
<ikonia> xubuntu89: ok, so I suggest you create a default /etc/X11/xorg.conf (on your desktop file system, not the livecd) and force it to use the vesa driver
<ubuntu_> do you like boys?
<ikonia> xubuntu89: you can get a default xorg.conf from the net
<zorra> senan estas muy tonto !!!!!
<hobbsc> iceroot: thanks
<ikonia> ubuntu_: don't need to hear about that here, this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> !es | zorra
<ubottu> zorra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zorra> senan callate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jatt> !op
<ikonia> zorra: please speak English
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jrib> jatt: ?
<dossantos> He is trolling in spanish
<jatt> what dossantos said
<ikonia> dossantos: he's had his warning, he'll stop
<perro> hello
<ubuntu_> i dont no
<vivek200912> iceroot: bash: /etc/init.t/tomcat6: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> kien eres:zorra
<ikonia> vivek200912: how did you install tomcat ?
<portu> yeee
<iceroot> vivek200912: use tab to get the correct name
<vivek200912> ikonia: from synaptic
<reales> ola
<reales> hii
<iceroot> vivek200912: sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat TAB TAB
<Pumpkin-> init.t should be init.d almost certainly
<ikonia> vivek200912: as iceroot suggests, look in /etc/init.d for a "tomcat" related script
<portu> hi
<vivek200912> iceroot: i think its init.d
<zorra> joder
<jorge> ola  teneis novi
<iceroot> vivek200912: ah yes of course init.d instead of init.t
<lbesenyei> hi
<sacarlson> ok I'm going to abadon the posibility of using a /dev/loop0 with lvm so I have two swap partitions that I should be able to use one but how can I tell which of the swap partitions I have are in use?
<lbesenyei> can someone help me with an issue with ubercart?
<vivek200912> iceroot: * Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat6                    [failed]
<jatt> download tomcat tgz from apache site, extract it to a directory of your choice, ready to use
<jatt> tomcat in the repositories is a pain in the neck
<jpds> jatt: No, that's just Tomcat.
<brahmana> Hi all
<lbesenyei> hi
<iceroot> jatt: please dont suggest using tar.gz instead of something from the repos (with sec-updates)
<iceroot> vivek200912: look at /var/log/daemon.log or maybe there is also a tomcat/catalina-log there
<lbesenyei> can someone help me with an issue with ubercart?
<brahmana> I placed a shell script owned by root with permissions 0644 in /etc/cron.hourly/
<iceroot> !details | lbesenyei
<ubottu> lbesenyei: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brahmana> But it is not being run by cron
<brahmana> I do not see any error messages in the syslog either.
<iceroot> brahmana: you have to put script there with cron-syntax not only normal bash-scripts
<iceroot> brahmana: imo
<brahmana> iceroot: If you are referring to crontab entries, then no, it doesn't apply here.
<ibrahim> hi, i used to have a sound problem and it was fixed by installing linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) then after few weeks by get updates of the update manager the sound vanished "nothing is muted" how can i fix this problem ?
<sacarlson> I found in /etc/fstab I have the line UUID=428c4c33-0208-46d5-8b7d-56d39ca7a3e7 none            swap    sw   but sudo blkid shows I have 3 swap partitions but none with that number, so do I have no swap partition in use?
<brahmana> crontab entries are put in /etc/cron.d/  where as contents of directories like /etc/cron.hourly/ , /etc/cron.daily/ are regular executables (binaries or scripts)
<jatt> try mkswap -U UUID
<sacarlson> jatt: who me?  I'll look at it
<jrib> sacarlson: swapon -s
<sacarlson> jrib: ok that shows me /dev/sdb5                               partition	4096532	69188	-1   so is that what it has always been and always will be or did I just make that happen?
<jrib> sacarlson: swapon -s  just shows you what swap partitions you have
<jrib> sacarlson: ... enabled at the moment
<jatt> did your swap disappear?
<jatt> I had the same issue today
<vivek200912> iceroot: I am not getting what to do with this, Mar 3, 2011 8:09:51 PM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
<vivek200912> INFO: ContextListener: contextDestroyed()
<Guest28025> how to look all user
<ActionParsnip> Guest28025: can you expand the question please
<sacarlson> jatt: well I have 3 swaps on 3 differnet disks that I plan to use one of them,  just don't want to break something in the process
<ActionParsnip> apparently not
<sacarlson> jatt: I mean use one of the now defined as swap to become an lvm partition
<vivek200912> iceroot: u there?
<iceroot> vivek200912: there should be also a tomcat binary, call it with --help to see if there is a debug-mode
<vivek200912> iceroot: what should i do?
<iceroot> vivek200912: tomcat6 --help
<iceroot> vivek200912: if it is a binary in PATH
<sacarlson> ok since it apears that /dev/sdb5 is no the swap partition in use I am going to reformat my /dev/sdc5 partition that is defined as swap,  how much damage could that cause?
<jatt> isn't mkswap enough?
<compdoc> sacarlson, I think that all depends on your skillz
<troulouliou> hi i would like to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.04 but update-manager -d propose me only 10.10
<vivek200912> iceroot: tomcat6: command not found
<troulouliou> should i change my preference to testing  or something like that ?
<jrib> troulouliou: you can't skip releases
<jrib> troulouliou: also, keep in mind 11.04 has not been released and is not stable
<sacarlson> jatt: well I'm not sure what mkswap will do, will that change what is in /etc/fstab?
<troulouliou> jrib: yeah i know it is for testing purpose :) ok so i switch first to 10.10
<jrib> troulouliou: yes
<Pici> troulouliou: Also, natty/11.04 support/discussion is only in #ubuntu+1
<troulouliou> ok
<jrib> troulouliou: although, if you just want to test, it would be safer to just use a virtual machine
<HarrY^Nova> hi
<ActionParsnip> jrib: testing it just fine here ;)
 * jrib uploads natty_explode.deb
<sacarlson> I think to be safe I will modify my /etc/fstab to point at the now present swap and reboot before I mess with the spare swap partitions
<offsense> what's the best twitter client for ubuntu, anyone>
<iceroot> !best > offsense
<ubottu> offsense, please see my private message
<offsense> ubottu: wud u post in here so everybody knows it m8
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kunji> Hey there, I'm having trouble installing MCRInstaller.bin on Ubuntu 10.10, details here:  http://matlab.pastebin.com/Wf7JPBGD    Let me know if there's any other relevant info I should post, thanks.
<iceroot> offsense: everyone else knows that answer already :)
<GreenNerd> Hello.  I am using the app Minitunes, and I am unable to get it to play MP3 files...  I can see the mp3 files when trying to add the directory, but they are available to select for playback
<offsense> iceroot: hahaha lol, tell it then am a fish here
<vivek200912> iceroot: can u help?
<jatt> which is the best alternative for gtk-gnutella?
<ActionParsnip> offsense: there is no single best solution for any one given situation in any operating system
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<iceroot> vivek200912: you have to show us /var/log/daemon.log and maybe /var/log/tomcat6/catalaina* and so on
<jatt> !P2P
<iceroot> vivek200912: java is installed?
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jatt> which one would you recommend? I used mldonkey but the graphical interface for it sucked
<ActionParsnip> jatt: frostwire isn't too shabby
<vivek200912> iceroot: yes, java is installed.
<jatt> is frostwire in the repos? I think is java based?
<diego__1256> Hi, i've wondering if you have noticed the same issue in flash content?, both of my computers can't playback videos without turning pink and having shadows
<erUSUL> jatt: it is
<vivek200912> iceroot: how can I show u those logs?
<erUSUL> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<iceroot> !paste | vivek200912
<ubottu> vivek200912: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diego__1256> the distro is ubuntu 10.04
<universal> !P2P
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<GreenNerd> Are there any white hat IRC chat rooms?
<Pici> GreenNerd: Try ##security
<Krycek> ye heeh
<eXpLoD> how can i update my kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: what's the -y for?
<jpds> gaelfx: --yes.
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: so you don't get told "This will download 200Mb of downloads, is this ok" etc, it just does it (I made up the 200Mb obviously)
<jpds> gaelfx: So that it doesn't ask you a Continue? [y/N] question before upgrading.
<gaelfx> spiffy :D
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: that prompt is really redundant to me so I add it
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: agreed
<vivek200912> iceroot: i have uploaded daemon.log
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: "you are wanting to update, do you want to download the updates? [y/n]"
<Element9> hi everyone!
<iceroot> vivek200912: we need the link
<administrator_> d
<GreenNerd> What is the prefered desktop environment for an old celeron machine with 512 GB of ram and a worthless onboard video card?  Opinions welcome, obviously.  :)
<administrator_> 没有驱动怎么办呀？
<iceroot> GreenNerd: lxde (lubuntu-desktop)
<gaelfx> !zh | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<vivek200912> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575014/
<hjjg> cadaver is able to access the lighty-webdav share but gnome (GVFS) isn't. or is it possible that i missed a configuration option?
<iceroot> vivek200912: post it general in this channel, i dont have a webbrowser atm
<vivek200912> iceroot: means?
<alex-c> my a4tech mouse doesnt work in ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> alex-c: unplug it, plug it back in then run:   dmesg | tail     see what is going on
<Afrix> :O
<vivek200912> iceroot: this is /var/log/tomcat6/catalina.2011-03-03.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/575017/
<iceroot> vivek200912: i dont have a webbrowser here so i cant look at it, post it general here without using my nick
<ActionParsnip> vivek200912: don't its massive
<Pici> iceroot: there are 1,204 lines there.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: dude its 1200 lines
<Pici> iceroot: use w3m if you need a cli web browser.
<iceroot> Pici: i dont need a browser here :)
<ibrahim_> hi, i used to have a sound problem and it was fixed by installing linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) then after few weeks by get updates of the update manager the sound vanished "nothing is muted" how can i fix this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: could get a pm instead....
<Element9> I have deleted the content of the /etc/X11/default-display-manager file as suggested in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150045 and now ubuntu wont boot properly. It hangs after "* Checking battery state...". Is there a way to fix that?
<vivek200912> iceroot: the log is having many lines, I will be kicked..
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: Pici of course i mean he should post the pastebin link to mainchat not the content
<vivek200912> ActionParsnip: yes i do.
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh       thanks
<iceroot> vivek200912: of course i mean you have to post the link to the mainchannel not the content
<iceroot> vivek200912: with other words, i cant help you, so the others should help you
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip:--2011-03-03 17:19:09--  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<ibrahim_> Resolving alsa-project.org... 77.48.224.243
<ibrahim_> Connecting to alsa-project.org|77.48.224.243|:80... connected.
<ibrahim_> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<ibrahim_> Location: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh [following]
<FloodBot3> ibrahim_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibrahim_> --2011-03-03 17:19:20--  http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<ibrahim_> Resolving git.alsa-project.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<ibrahim_> FloodBoot3:ok
<[TK]D-Fender> ! pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[TK]D-Fender> ibrahim_: ^^^
<liminal> hello
<liminal> I changed the sata port my primary harddrive uses.. now i get a grub error message on boot
<liminal> sa ying it doesnt exist
<psusi> liminal: your bios is probably trying to boot from the other drive now, and it is not bootable
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: you need that script and run it, you can access it via web browser and copy to a text file to be ran instead
<gaelfx> liminal: might be a good idea to reinstall grub with a livecd/usb
<liminal> ah you might be right
<liminal> so fstab doesnt link to the sata port?
<Alphanaut> anyone familiar with kismet?
<Alphanaut> it's installed and works on ubuntu 10.10, however for some reason i cant activate the menu bar with either ~, `, nor ESC
<Alphanaut> no idea why it wont activate
<psusi> liminal: not normally, no.. and grub doesn't know about fstab... your bios usually tries to boot the drive in the first port, so if you moved them around, it is now booting from the wrong drive.  either move them back, or tell the bios the correct drive it should boot from
<NET||abuse> hey there folks, i've got a json file that's very minified, is there a tidy library that can at least add indentation tidying to the file?
<kromagg> ikonia: thanks, managed to get it working
<Abhijit> hi. anyone using karmic or jaunty or previos version? i was looking for one document in Example folder in which they shows real world application of ubuntu - some library, university etc
<Abhijit> help
<kromagg> I've got a synaptics touchpad and it's really slow, changing mouse acceleration etc doesn't seem to work, any ideas anyone?
<maco> kromagg: did you change the max speed? how about sensitivity?
<kromagg> maco: I just realised my problem was I had the sensitivity pretty high, it's faster when I lower it
<jtsmeed> ssh problems with ubuntu (server).  worked fine up until today.  when trying to ssh in, nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kromagg: what make / model is the laptop?
<ActionParsnip> jtsmeed: is the service running?
<kromagg> ActionParsnip: dell latitude e6510, but I guess it's okay now, lowered the sensitivity
<ActionParsnip> kromagg: as long as you got the gold :)
<kromagg> had to ask the question for it to start making sense, I guess
<jtsmeed> ActionParsnip:  Yes, the service is running.  I also tried purging and reinstalling.  The only change that brought was I had to remove the RSA keys on machines used to try and connect from.
<Alphanaut> it's installed and works on ubuntu 10.10, however for some reason i cant activate the menu bar with either ~, `, nor ESC
<wizardslovak> hello people
<Alphanaut> eep, that's regarding kismet
<wizardslovak> does anyone knows how to find location of installed software?
<wizardslovak> i cant find wordpress folder grrr
<maco> wizardslovak: dpkg -L packagename
<wizardslovak> thank you maco
<maco> Alphanaut: alt+f1 ?
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> maco used to be my nickname
<C`Arokiadass> how to register nick and channel
<Pici> !register | C`Arokiadass
<ubottu> C`Arokiadass: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<maco> wizardslovak: its been my offline nickname since i was little...so are you the person i keep colliding with on every website ever?
<wizardslovak> maco,  no no , back when i was kid people called me that what means "bear" lol my last name is bear related
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<brandon420> anyone know how when your on a long webpage, you can click the mouse wheel button, and then jump down the whole page?
<brandon420> ^Why is it that i cant!
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip:sorry for being late http://paste.ubuntu.com/575031/
<kunji> brandon420: you mean 'jump' or do you actually mean 'scroll'?
<brandon420> like jump
<compdoc> brandon420, mine lets you move the page very qucikly
<brandon420> it brings up the mouse controled scroll, so you can move the mouse to jump down the page
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: run:  gedit ~/alsa-info; bash ./alsa-info         paste in this text: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<compdoc> yup
<kunji> brandon420: That's not really jumping, it's still scrolling, you're using firefox on ubuntu?
<brandon420> chrome, ubuntu 10.10
<sre-su> !tamil
<mun24> How to find my version of ubuntu?
<mun24> I have ubuntu server
<brandon420> should say when you login
<C`Arokiadass> how to register channel
<hobbsc> cat /etc/issue
<hobbsc> or issue.net
<mun24> oh ok
<hobbsc> mun24: that was for you
<jrib> !version | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip: then....
<brandon420> C`Arokiadass, /cs register pass what-the-chan-is-for
<researcher1> How can I change permissions for a folder? I want to delete all files in  a folder which are currently denying me access
<NikS> join #foswiki
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question:   my software sources for debian packages are really messed up.. is it possible to delete them all and reimport the ubuntu "default" configuration?
<mun24> I have intrepid, How can I install network driver. I have changed my motherboard?
<ThinkT510> !permissions | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<[TK]D-Fender> mun24: The kernel is all of your drivers.  You'll have to upgrade it
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: save the file and close gedit
<mun24> how to do it
<mun24> I have the linux driver for the network card
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: then upload to the site and give the red URL generated
<rumpe1> mun24, usually you don't need any drivers... it should work out-of-the-box
<rumpe1> mun24, i meant "additional" drivers ^^
<mun24> I have broadcomm ethernet card and they are not exist
<echoprinter> All YouTube videos are tinted red on Ubuntu, any know what this is happening and if there is a fix? I'm not the only one having this issue: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/fwb89/
<ThinkT510> !wireless | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mun24> It is not anout wireless card
<mun24> It is ethernet card
<jrib> !intrepid | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<C`Arokiadass> You need to verify your email address before you may register channels.
<C`Arokiadass> this erro
<researcher1> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ThinkT510> !network | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThinkT510> oops
<ThinkT510> sorry
<ChipCherou> Having problems with nvidia drivers.  I tried using the restricted ones that come with ubuntu 10.10 but they complain about not supportting my geforce 560 ti.   I uninstall those with "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*".  I then try to install the ones from nvidias website, and after a reboot I am now looking at a black screen that flashes every few seconds
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip:the ubuntu paste bin
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: the script uploads to the alsa site, it makes the link for you
<rumpe1> mun24, put /var/log/messages in a pastebin
<the_german> hi@all I am trying to get a list of files from a http file-server with wget. I have to authorize on the server. The authorization works fine when I donwload a specific file but I failes with "401 Unathorized" when I try to get all files. The command I use is "wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.zip --http-user=blabla --http-password=blabla http://www.blabla.de"
<jrib> mun24: you need to upgrade as intrepid is no longer supported
<kunji> Brandon420: I don't use Chrome, but general consensus is that it doesn't work and when people have seen it working (on windows) the frame rate has been terrible, using only the base browser.  There is an extension that might work though: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575035/
<brandon420> kunji, thanks man
<researcher1> how to acess the folder \files system from command line
<kunji> brandon420: no problem, hopefully it works.
<mun24> jrib: can I upgrade the current install or I need to install from fresh
<ThinkT510> researcher1: what are you trying to do?
<ibrahim_> Actionparsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/575035/
<lauri_> do you think I have a good system?
<researcher1> ThinkT510: want to change permission so that I can delete some files which are recovered in a folder under File System
<ThinkT510> researcher1: where are the files located?
<researcher1> ThinkT510: where root, tmp,usr are located
<xormor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575037/ <-- is this a good system?
<ThinkT510> researcher1: you need to use sudo to gain root access to delete any files there
<researcher1> ThinkT510: let me try n report u soon
<ActionParsnip> xormor: its the latest released lucid 32bit kernel
<ActionParsnip> xormor: thats all we know from that
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/575035/
<ThinkT510> researcher1: i don't know what you are deleting so be careful
<xormor> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: thats the script, run it and you will make a link
<researcher1> ThinkT510: just some recovered jpg files
<ThinkT510> researcher1: ok, that shouldn't mess up anything, just make sure the files aren't open in another program while you're deleting them
<researcher1> ThinkT510: ok
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip:what command taht will run it ?
<Maguz> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Logan_> !it | Maguz
<ubottu> Maguz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Maguz> Ciao ¶:))
<ThinkT510> ibrahim_: to run a script append ./ infront of it (eg. ./nameofscript)
<xormor> how do I free space in my system?
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: the command I gave is all you needed. The one which opened gedit. All you had to do was copy the script and paste to gedit and save then close it. The script will then run
<ActionParsnip> xormor: df -h
<Maguz> Hello
<Erik_NL_84> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> xormor: you can remove old kernels, use bleachbit or remove unwanted apps
<ActionParsnip> xormor: you can also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<mun24> I have USB drive which I connected to my PC,  How can I access it usign commandline
<researcher1> ThinkT510: I want to reach that folder called File System from Command line? I dont know how to go there
<ActionParsnip> mun24: mount it then access it from the mount point
<xormor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575041/
<Erik_NL_84> USB drives are likely in the /media folder
<xormor> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575041/
<mun24> ok
<ThinkT510> researcher1: /
<ThinkT510> researcher1: cd /
<xormor> ActionParsnip: what is the bleachbit?
<C`Arokiadass> how to set chanserv on my channel
<ThinkT510> researcher1: it is the root directory
<ActionParsnip> xormor: its a great app for clearing caches and temp files, close as many apps as you can before using it and watch your browser settings or it will remove settings you want
<researcher1> ThinkT510: but I cant see any folder there which is named recover.1,recover.2 which is otherwise visible in GUI mode
<maddler> C`Arokiadass: tried "/msg chanserv help"?
<fff000> hello! Is there anyone here that could help me with a vnc-related problem? thank  you
<ActionParsnip> xormor: also run it as user and root (it will be in your application menu twice)
<joel135> fff000: what's the problem?
<C`Arokiadass> any there
<ThinkT510> researcher1: where are they when you are in the file manager? (/home/username/?)
<ActionParsnip> xormor: removing unused kernels will save you about 120Mb per kernel
<jatt> yep
<fff000> i'm trying to find a method to connect with vnc to a machine that has no video card
<squig> so im trying to install linux on some of my macs here, and I normally install my workstations via pxe which i cant on back
<xormor> ActionParsnip: how do I remove them?
<squig> can some one suggest a usb bootable distro that kickstarts a pxe boot?
<C`Arokiadass> how to set chanserv on my channel
<ActionParsnip> xormor: run:  uname -a    this is your current kernel. run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2      those are the installed kernels. You can removed the kernels which are not the running kernel and be fine
<ActionParsnip> C`Arokiadass: can you expand the question please
<researcher1> ThinkT510: they are in the same place where usr,tmp are located
<joel135> fff000: i think tightvncserver might be capable of that
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cb9a291899dd79a352c954b812504e4cd2f6fcd7
<ThinkT510> researcher1: usr and tmp are in multiple places (/usr and /tmp are the main ones)
<joel135> fff000: I did it with my phone following this guide: http://blog.coralic.nl/2010/08/17/ubuntu-on-samsung-galaxy-s-android/
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cb9a291899dd79a352c954b812504e4cd2f6fcd7
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: ok, what is your sound issue?
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: one post is fine, no need to double post
<researcher1> ThinkT510: I can send u image
<Drknzz> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<ThinkT510> researcher1: ok
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: libreoffice is default in natty
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip: Oh... just wondering what happened to OOo?
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: how do you mean?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip: Just thought i could get more info from ubottu :p Wasnt OOo dumped by Oracle/Sun?
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: openoffice is also available, libreoffice is just in the default install
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: no, libreoffice is just a fork of openoffice as far as I'm aware
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip: sorry , for double post .....,the problem is no sound i opened youtube ,player nothing
<ChipCherou> Having problems installing nvidia drivers....could someone please help me
<C`Arokiadass> how to set chanserv on my channel
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: does the headphone jack give you sound?
<ActionParsnip> C`Arokiadass: repeating the question acieves nothing. Can you expand the question and give some details
<ibrahim_> ActionParsnip: ill try it
<researcher1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[TK]D-Fender> C`Arokiadass: Ask in #freenode .  This channel is not here to help you launch another one.
<ThinkT510> C`Arokiadass: try asking in #freenode
<C`Arokiadass> ok
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: try adding:     options snd-hda-intel model=hp     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and reboot, may help
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim_: try upgrading to alsa 1.0.23 too: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<researcher1> ThinkT510: kindly see this http://imagebin.org/140924
<ThinkT510> researcher1: see the top of the folder, that's where you are /home/taran/Downloads you should allready have permissions to delete those directories
<ThinkT510> researcher1: sorry i got that wrong
<Roasted> Has anybody mass deployed Ubuntu on a Windows domain network? I'm curious about a few road blocks I ran into.
<xormor> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot. I will now reboot and check everything is fine. I have the installation CD next to the computer.
<ThinkT510> researcher1: you've highlighted File System on the left so you are at /
<georgie_b> can any one tell me a real time web traffic monitor software for xampp
<researcher1> ThinkT510: cant see those folder when my command line was  /home/taran/Downloads
<ThinkT510> researcher1: that's because they are in /
<ThinkT510> researcher1: in a terminal type cd /
<researcher1> ThinkT510: now what do I do
<ThinkT510> !terminal | researcher1 ::here is were you can find out how to delete using rm:
<ubottu> researcher1 ::here is were you can find out how to delete using rm:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<monty_hall> when ubuntu auto longin it keeps complaining about unlocking the keyring - where I have to type in my password.  Is there a way to have it stop prompting me at login?
<georgie_b> maybe also the cpu and memory usage load,performance monitors to
<researcher1> ThinkT510: ok.Im at right location.Now want to delete all files in recover folder. want to change permission
<georgie_b> too
<ThinkT510> researcher1: you don't need to change permissions, just sudo rm
<researcher1> ThinkT510: ok.let me try n report
<researcher1> ThinkT510: thanks.its done
<ThinkT510> researcher1: np
<joonmoon> all hidden root folders/files have disappeared. when i do ctrl +h they dont appear. and when i do 1) cd / 2) ls -a, the hidden folders/files still dont appear. i'm on 10.10 and i am having no problems at the moment running most applications. using a music app called nted which suggested i go in the usrs folder for an example was when i noticed this. how do i retrive the hidden root folders? where did they go!
<joonmoon> and hello!
<georgie_b> hello
<genjix> hey, ubuntu updated and installed a new kernel. Now my NVIDIA drivers no longer work (old kernel boots X)
<genjix> what can I do to fix it?
<genjix> reinstall nvidia drivers? How?
<ibrahim__> ActionParsnip: the headphones jack gives sound
<georgie_b> can any one tell me a real time web traffic monitor software for xampp pls
<jrib> genjix: how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<georgie_b> am i blocked or something?
<genjix> jrib: no. what's the recommended way to do so?
<georgie_b> invisible!!!!!
<Pici> !enter | georgie_b
<ubottu> georgie_b: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> georgie_b: Its very hard to follow what you are asking, please put it all on one line.
<georgie_b> can any one tell me a real time web traffic monitor software for xampp
<dajhorn> genjix: Reboot and hold the shift key so that you get the boot menu.  Choose an older kernel. Reinstall the nvidia drivers and/or the new kernel.
<genjix> dajhorn: im in the older kernel now
<xormor> ActionParsnip: what was the graphics problem about? I had it the first time I rebooted.
<genjix> how do i reinstall for newer kernel? disable driver, boot new, reinstall nvidia?
<dajhorn> genjix: Do you have a custom xorg.conf file?
<genjix> no
<ActionParsnip> xormor: how do you mean?
<xormor> ActionParsnip: I mean the screen showed like these lines and boxes.
<dajhorn> genjix: Which nvidia package are you using?   nvidia-current?
<xormor> ActionParsnip: and after that I went to recovery mode, and it started the commandline fine. Then I rebooted, now it works.
<jrib> !nvidia | genjix
<ubottu> genjix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xormor> ActionParsnip: I had similar problems the first time I installed this system, the screen showed some geometrical shapes in different colors instead of the login screen.
<jrib> mun24: you can upgrade, see ubottu's link
<jrib> !upgrade | mun24
<ubottu> mun24: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ninjai> is it normal for rsync to get a permission denied error when it is reading a root file on a different server?
<ActionParsnip> xormor: ok what video chip are you running?
<xormor> ActionParsnip: I think it is an ATI Radeon.
<xormor> ActionParsnip: how do I see it? It says such messages when I boot this system, that there is some problem with the ATI Radeon GFX.
<jrib> ninjai: depends on the permissions of the user rsync is running as on the server
<ActionParsnip> xormor: could blacklist the ati and radeon modules so it uses the vesa driver then update
<xormor> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ninjai> jrib: I'm simple, I just noticed whoever configured this directory... made it so only root has read permission. -_-.....
<Roasted> Has anybody mass deployed Ubuntu on a Windows domain network? I'm curious about a few road blocks I ran into.
<xormor> ActionParsnip: how do I blacklist the modules?
<andrej> Does anybody else have the problem with Java that it doesn't copy and paste from external programs? I can't copy any text out of a browser java chat application
<andrej> And can't past anything.
<ActionParsnip> xormor: use the bootoptions ati.blacklist=1 radeon.blacklist=1
<ninjai> I would assume that has to do with the java application
<andrej> It happend only after the last java update.
<andrej> and with the same java version it works well in windows.
<Baratus> hello all
<andrej> I'm using sun-java6-bin
<Leifi|HTPC> Hello, I have a program that normally you start, type a start command, wait for the run to finish and then type an exit command. I want to automate this but I've run into problems. I've tried echoing the commands to stdout and redirect them to the program, but that makes the program exit before the run is complete. I can echo the start command only and redirect that, in which case the run is
<Leifi|HTPC> complete, but then I can't exit the program with the keyboard since input is redirected (I can exit with ctrl-c but that is not sufficient since it doesn't allow the program to do a graceful exit and clean up after itself). Can I use tee or something similar to get input both from the command line and from the keyboard?
<vishaltelangre> How do I retrieve packages by aria2c, axel, wget or any other downloader instead of apt-get—yep, I want to install all of them at a time as like that of apt-get?
<ChogyDan> vishaltelangre: how do you want to install them?
<Rudi_C> i'd like to use my newly installed 10.10 desktop as a server and installed webmin. i would like to access the pc remotely with something like vnc & ssh, does anyone know of a good how to somewhere?
<Bogus8> Odd Raid 5 issue here...   I created my raid the same way I have in the past `sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1` everything was fine... took 16 hours for four 2TB drives.  When it was done I did a `sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0` and everything went fine.  I set it up in fstab to mount to /media/home (gonna migrate my current home over)... rebooted and couldn't mount.
<vishaltelangre> ChogyDan, of course with the help of dpkg! But I want to download them by a fast downloader utility instead of the default one!
<Bogus8> I skipped it and did a `cat /proc/mdstat` and I get a md_d0 : inactive
<Bogus8> md0 doesn't exist now and only one drive is showing up in that wierd mdstat cat
<ThinkT510> !vnc | Rudi_C
<ubottu> Rudi_C: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Hedgehog456> how would i add a windows live hotmail account to evolution mail for ubuntu?
<vishaltelangre> Hedgehog456: Do google for your query!
<tim167> hi, i have a problem with usb-creator-gtk, when i click 'make startup disk' it stops immediately saying 'installation failed'...can anyone help (Maverick, usb-creator-gtk 0.2.25 ) thanks
<Rudi_C> thanks guys, I'll go check it out
<xormor> ActionParsnip: so I set the bootoptions and selected Ctrl-x (boot). now what do I do?
<_Lucretia_> hi, i'm attempting to learn dvorak for medical reasons. i've set up dvorak in the system->preferences->keyboard->layouts tab, can switch between them. i'm also going to be learning hindi, and saw 2 different layouts. which should i use? also, what's the difference between this, scim and ibus? thanks.
<hiuo> hello. I installed ubuntu and, when I boot, it says "fd0 cannot get C/H/S values"
<hiuo> there is not even a floppy drive in the machine
<hiuo> so I suspect the bios is confusing grub
<ali_> can I use aircrack to get internet via my wirelesS?
<ActionParsnip> Hedgehog456: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/howto-add-hotmaillive-account-to-evolution-mail-mpeg/
<hiuo> is there any commands I can enter to unconfuse it?
<ActionParsnip> xormor: should boot ok
<Hedgehog456> thanks ActionParsnip
<xormor> ActionParsnip: it booted fine.
<_Lucretia_> hiuo: google brings up some links
<xormor> ActionParsnip: should I now update the system?
<ali_> I forgot the key of my wifi device so can I use aircrack or kismet to get internet from my wifi?
<ActionParsnip> xormor: yes definately
<ChogyDan> ali_: you can reset the router
<vishaltelangre> _Lucretia_: I recommend iBus instead of SCIM or any other input method!
<hiuo> I probably need to go to #grub
<ali_> It does work
<ali_> it doesn't work sorry
<_Lucretia_> vishaltelangre: instead of the kb layouts?
<ali_> beside resetting
<ali_> the router
<ali_> can I use the aircrack?
<ChogyDan> ali_: it should work, but other than than, aircrack won't work.  Unless you are trying to crack someone elses network... which is ot for here
<ali_> ok thanks
<vishaltelangre> _Lucretia_: No, not keyboard layouts. I said about input method system. Your keyboard layout will be as it is.
<suat_> ben yenıyım ne dıyonuz
<Khalem> I'm having random lockups/freezes with General Protection Fault on Ubuntu Server 10.10, anyone able to make heads or tails of the kernel log? ( http://pastebin.com/GQz8xrZn) Mobo been replaced, and CPU changed from a Phenom II 4x to a Phenom II 6x which caused the issue to occur more rarely. The 4x however could be crashed on demand using stress and heavy IO/disk load
<_Lucretia_> vishaltelangre: yeah, I don't really understand it all, tbh
<jpmonette> how can I force a partition to be mounted at startup?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | jpmonette
<ubottu> jpmonette: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ThinkT510> jpmonette: add it to fstab
<_Lucretia_> vishaltelangre: so I keep my layout as dvorak (when I'm accomplished enough) and then use ibus on top of that?
<vishaltelangre> _Lucretia_: Had you used up Baraha like input method on Windows systems before for inputting in Hindi like languages?
<_Lucretia_> vishaltelangre: I'm not at the right place to be typinh hindi yet...just wanted to look into it ready :D
<rfc-118> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<_Lucretia_> and no, don't use windows
<jpmonette> ThinkT510, is there a quick way to find the exact informations to write in?
<jpmonette> I guess that when I request to open it, theres a mount request executed
<Roasted> Has anybody deployed Ubuntu into a Windows domain? I'm curious about some snags I ran into with authenticating it via Likewise-Open.
<Guest97743> Hi, does anyone know why when I've deleted all my things on my 2GB memory stick it only has 194.8MB in it? lol it's definitely a 2GB memory stick....
<vishaltelangre> _Lucretia_: Okay. I thought you wanted to have help regarding typing in Hindi or else on to Ubuntu or any other Linux system. :)
<shcherbak> Guest97743: trash?
<_Lucretia_> ubuntu yeah, not windows
<hytreem> Guest97743, go to the trash and delete eveyrthing in there while your flash drive is plugged in :)
<_Lucretia_> vishaltelangre:  ubuntu yeah, not windows
<_Lucretia_> vishaltelangre:  I just see all these different things and wonder what's different and which to use for what? etc
<Guest97743> shcherbak, got it thanks xD
<ThinkT510> jpmonette: what filesystem typ is it? ntfs?
<jpmonette> ntfs
<inco9>       are you destined
<inco9>     to eternal virginity
<inco9>               |
<inco9>    YES        |         NO
<inco9>      .--------'--------.
<inco9>      |                 |
<inco9>      |                 |
<inco9>     __
<inco9>   .'  `.            _.-;-._
<inco9>   |a_a  |    '-..-'|   |   |
<inco9>   \<_)__/    '-..-'|_.-;-._|
<inco9>   /(   )\    '-..-'|   |   |
<inco9>  |\`> < /\   '-..-'|_.-'-._|
<inco9>  \_|=='|_/
<FloodBot3> inco9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> jpmonette: /dev/sdXY /whereeveryouwanttomountit ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<Roasted> Has anybody deployed Ubuntu into a Windows domain? I'm curious about some snags I ran into with authenticating it via Likewise-Open.
<Lars___> Hi! I would like to turn my remote ubuntu server to a vpn-service so that I can access internet through that server, any ideas where to start?
<jpmonette> so i nethanks ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> jpmonette: np
<silverlightning> do you know anything about CPUs, I am looking at a laptop with Intel Core i5-7xx, and wonder if it's considered fast enought for Ubuntu and demanding Tomem player?
<Kaleidomorph> Hmmm... I'm curious about how Ubuntu handles memory. I'm a new user and something I am using is eating up a lot of the RAM. In use as cache apparently. I don't know how to free up that memory without restarting.
<Saik> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jpmonette> ThinkT510, what is the uid=1000 for?
<vishaltelangre> !vpn | Lars___
<ubottu> Lars___: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<dajhorn> Kaleidomorph: This is correct behavior for Linux.  Just mentally subtract the cache size.
<ThinkT510> jpmonette: that is the default id for a user account, type id into a terminal
<help_me_or_die> what is unattended-upgrades ?
<jpmonette> okay
<help_me_or_die> service
<jpmonette> thanks a lot!
<ThinkT510> jpmonette: no worries
<Kaleidomorph> So just ignore the memory in cache?
<saxojon> Hi. I just installed mencoder [sudo apt-get install mencoder] to convert from .wmv to .avi, but I can't seem to work out how to actually convert the .wmv file. Does anyone know?
<dajhorn> Kaleidomorph: Yes.
<help_me_or_die> This package can download and install security upgrades automatically
<help_me_or_die> and unattended, taking care to only install packages from the
<help_me_or_die> configured APT source, and checking for dpkg prompts about
<Lars___> Which vpn-service should I use? Or is it same same but different:-)
<Kaleidomorph> dajhorn: Understood.
<guest234234> Hi. Why does rmmod works while blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf does not?
<dajhorn> Kaleidomorph: The `free` command does some of that math for you.
<vishaltelangre> Kaleidomorph: Restart your system to boost performance! I too do same task in successive intervals!
<ceo> hai.. all...
<ceo> all brotha... need you help, am need make some network planing on ubuntu
<ceo> what software i can used, on windows i used visio
<ceo> what on linux.
<FloodBot2> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceo> am not fload f@ck
<dajhorn> guest234234: Which module do you need to blacklist?
<fabio> hello, how can i change the default enconding in gnome-terminal? , i can change to iso but in a new one, it appears in UTF8 again. Thank you very much
<coz_> ceo,  that is a bot it comes up apparenlty after three consecutive lines
<vishaltelangre> ceo: He's bot bro! :D
<guest234234> dajhorn, usb_storage
<saxojon> ceo: lulz
<ceo> oh...
<ceo> sorry am realy need help
<ceo> am need find software like visio for make networking diagram or networking project
<ceo> that for my job on my office
<dajhorn> guest234234: usb-storage is automatically added to the initrd so blacklisting there doesn't work.
<slipkid08> is there an apt-get for lmsensors?
<ThinkT510> !info visio
<ubottu> Package visio does not exist in maverick
<guest234234> dajhorn, why is that so, and how one can knew which one are added automatically?
<dajhorn> guest234234: You need to edit the /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf file and change the 'MODULES=most' option to something appropriate for your computer.
<pcpower> ceo: I like dia
<asdfqwer> anyone use nautilus a lot for remote connections?
<asdfqwer> i.e. ftp
<asdfqwer> I'm wondering if there's an easy to way to sync a local directory with a remote directory and vice versa
<pcpower> asdfqwer: rsync?
<Jeruvy> asdfqwer: rsync
<dajhorn> guest234234: Try 'MODULES=dep' first.  You need to regenerate the initrd before the change takes effect.  Note that you can make your computer unbootable by changing this option.
<ceo> am have install it but, am can't operation of it
<vishaltelangre> ceo: Search for desired application in System -> Administration -> Aptitude Package Manager
<guest234234> dajhorn, thanks, and how can I check which modules are added automatically?
<help_me_or_die> remote desktop aint working
<help_me_or_die> something is wrong
<ceo> what i search vishaltelangre
<dajhorn> guest234234: Start at `man initramfs.conf`.
<help_me_or_die> "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost." but there is no open port
<guest234234> dajhorn, Thanks.
<dajhorn> guest234234: Welcome.
<asdfqwer> pcpower, Jeruvy yeah i'm just unfamilar w/ rsync
<help_me_or_die> isnt 5900 port
<ceo> hai how i clear *psion (bla bla bla an *jbd (bla bala) am hate that info
<vishaltelangre> ceo: keywords like diagram, networking, education etc.
<syrinx_> help_me_or_die: port forwarded?
<asdfqwer> wondering if there was a nautilus plugin to handle some simple syncing
<joel135> 5900 is the default
<ceo> am chat with xchat
<Jeruvy> asdfqwer: there are man pages, documentation, manuals etc.  Do you need a pointer?
<joel135> but the adress shouldn't be localhost
<ceo> oke
<asdfqwer> Jeruvy, well sure, tutorial with some context might help
<Element9> how do I stop the gnome?
<pyrophelia> hey guys needs to basic cli FTP help.  How do I transfer recursively, only directories that start with 1009* inside a directory that has tons of different files?
<ceo> vishaltelangre, can you help for clear all info on my chat am used xchat
<joel135> run ifconfig to get your adress
<ceo> * simbol are celar
<pyrophelia> I'm gusing I need to use mput, but it says file not found when I do mput 1009*
<Jeruvy> asdfqwer: try this one, a few tutorials here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587293
<ceo> *symbol need to be clear it
<ThinkT510> Element9: what are you trying to do? log out?
<help_me_or_die> syrinx_: it's not starting vino
<help_me_or_die> server
<Cataclysm> Hi all! I have a working SVN directory that has two folders: one for WordPress (public) and one for a Zend Framework backend. When I try to access the tournament backend WordPress reports a 404. How would I use a symlink to get past the routing issue?
<tim167> is it possible to send the input of a webcam to two programs at the same time ?
<vishaltelangre> ceo: I don't know however, but you can check if you find the settings for that kind of task. Just go to Setting -> Preferences from your XChat.
<Element9> ThinkT510: I'm trying to start my app with just xserver and without gnome
<guest234234> dajhorn, one more question if you please. If I add 'modprobe -r usb_storage' to startup programs, will it work?
<help_me_or_die> what os the vino service?
<help_me_or_die> is
<dajhorn> guest234234: Dunno.  Why do you need to blacklist usb-storage?
<help_me_or_die> I open vino-preferences but it doesnt create a listening port!
<help_me_or_die> help
<ThinkT510> Element9: not sure how to do that, but i always thought you need a window manager at least (like twm)
<pyrophelia> nobody remembers cli ftp?
<pyrophelia> :(
<Lars___> Is this a good guide to set up a vpn-server ? http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/02/09/how-to-set-up-a-vpn-server-on-ubuntu/
<vishaltelangre> guest234234: is that package buggy or what?
<ThinkT510> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<guest234234> dajhorn, it's for my friend who runs small business. Protecting sensitive data etc.
<Element9> I should be possible, and I want to see how will my program look without gnome
<dajhorn> guest234234: A better solution could be to disable gnome gvfs automounting.
<guest234234> dajhorn, which man should I read?
<ThinkT510> !twm
<Logan_> !botabuse | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<heavy_bullets> guys if i need to create a mail server... wich aplication should i use?
<dajhorn> guest234234:  Create an unprivileged account at the "User Settings" panel.   Click the "Advanced Settings" button on the new account.  Click the "User Privileges" tab.    Disable the "external storage" and "fuse".
<Logan_> !mailserver | heavy_bullets
<ubottu> heavy_bullets: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Roasted> Has anybody deployed Ubuntu on a Windows domain? I'm running into some joining/leaving snags with various errors that I can't seem to figure out.
<help_me_or_die> !vino
<ScottONanski> Guys, I'm having a problem with my webcam while trying to use it's internal microphone to record audio alongside the video.
<help_me_or_die> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ScottONanski> It's causing the video/audio to go out of sync.
<dajhorn> guest234234:  You can disable floppy drives and cd-r burners at the same list of privileges.
<heavy_bullets> thx logan
<help_me_or_die> the "problem" was that i needed to start the service. /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<Element9> ThinkT510: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   stops X but it doesn't give me the console
<maco> Element9: only 6 ttys run by default. they are on ctrl+at+f[1-6]
<guest234234> dajhorn, sorry if I am bothering you, but, I like to do things from cli. I would like to knew what exacly does it do. Removing user from some kind of groups?
<fadax> hi.. i'm trying to configure wifi on ubuntu, but iwconfig only shows "lo" and "eth0" devices. shouldn't i have a wlan0 ?
<joel135> fadax: what kind of card is it?(usb/built-un)
<joel135> *in
<dajhorn> guest234234:  It is difficult to do this kind of job correctly at the cli on an Ubuntu computer.   Also try the `polkit-gnome-authorization` utility.
<guest234234> dajhorn, ok, thanks.
<fadax> it's a built in one. the model is Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230
<Element9> maco: but when I go to tty with ctrl+alt+f1 and try ./HelloWorld   it says cannot connec to x server
<maco> Element9: because once you stop gdm, X isn't running
<dajhorn> guest234234:  If you're not the only administrator of the computer, then the next guy that needs to fix it will be annoyed if you do the `modprobe -r` trick.
<Element9> maco: if I try startx -x ./HelloWord it says x server is already running
<fadax> according to http://intellinuxwireless.org/  the driver is included in the kernel, so i guess it should be working :s
<joel135> fadax: what output does lsusb give?
<dajhorn> guest234234:  I could defeat your `modprobe -r` security hack by rebooting the computer with a USB stick attached.
<dajhorn> guest234234:  And that vector can easily happen accidentally.
<joel135> fadax: also, what does lspci give?
<fadax> joel135 well  i'm not with the laptop at the moment, but i ran that command earlier and lsusb didn't show anything to do with networking. i tried lspci too and that showed a device Intel Corporation Device 0091 (rev 34)  which i guess is the network card
<ayush_> I added the frequency scaling applet to the gnome panel and set the frequency of both cores to 800 mhz. all  of sudden my cores are running at much lower temperatures and all the programs run just as fast as before. can someone explain this?
<fadax> and it didn't list any kernel drivers associated with it
<Cataclysm1> Hi all. How might I use a symlink in Ubuntu to bypass WordPress' htaccess file? I have a backend script that WordPress keeps showing as a 404
<joel135> fadax: ok
<vishaltelangre> quit
<lazarus_> hi all
<fadax> joel135 also every time i boot ubuntu just before the login screen loads it says "too many connections" a couple of times. i don't know if this could be related to my wifi problem?
<ichat> hi
<Altxp> Hello
<joel135> fadax: do you know your kernel version?
<Cataclysm1> can anyone help? i want to make a symlink so that i can bypass the wordpress and its routing
<Element9> how do I log out to console
<fadax> joel135 i think it is 2.6.35
<Altxp> Right click - Close :x
<vivek__it> i have a mysql for linux in a dvd .how to install it??
<fadax> i just downloaded and installed ubuntu desktop 10.10 yesterday so it is the kernel which comes with that
<joel135> fadax: kernel version 2.6.38 is known to work with that rev of the card
<joel135> fadax: but it's not stable yet
<joel135> fadax: I suggest you wait a couple of weeks if you can
<dmesg> vivek___it, apt-cdrom  add , apt-get update , apt-get install mysql
<fadax> joel135 oh right ok, well thanks for the help. can't i try to upgrade the kernel now and then again in 2 weeks when it becomes stable?
<ChogyDan> fadax: why not try out the 2.6.38 from the mainline ppa?
<help_me> When I boot ubuntu from livecd I cant access my home directory because I dont have permissions, /home permissions are set to Others: no list, no create/delete, access. So how can I access it?
<fadax> what is the mainline ppa?
<help_me> Do I need to change permissions? or is there a way to open that folder using  root password?
<histo> help_me: is it mounted?
<ChogyDan> fadax: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-rc7-natty/
<fadax> i have never upgraded a kernel before, is it easy? can i use apt-get install or something?
<Giannizzero_Nero> salve
<help_me> histo: the disk is
<histo> fadax: if you use a ppa
<help_me> histo: but i cant open the folder because of permissions
<histo> help_me: well then it's probably the mount options used for your home.
<histo> help_me: if you are booting off of a cd
<ChogyDan> fadax: no, just download the needed files from that link, and install them
<ChogyDan> fadax: you need the 2 files with your arch, i386 or amd64, and the _all.deb file too
<help_me> histo: can I login with same username and password to open the folder?'
<psion> I'm getting choppy video from an external drive formatted ntfs, copying the video to an ext4 partition relieves the stutter.  hdparm's read test put the external drive at 25MB/s (more than enough for this video), any idea what might be causing the slow down?
<histo> help_me: how did you mount your /home folder?
<pct_> help needed - i am trying to access an external HDD on the ubuntu computer from a windows workgroup network - when i try to share that drive the admin/shared folders window does not allow one to add any drives to the share - it says "authentication is needed to make changes" - how do i sort this out?
<Roasted> Has anybody deployed Ubuntu on a Windows domain? I'm running into some joining/leaving snags with various errors that I can't seem to figure out.
<help_me> histo: I just booted from CD and opened hdd
<histo> !mount | help_me
<ubottu> help_me: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dmesg> pct, windows version
<jrib> Roasted: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Roasted> jrib, a single line?
<cordoval_> I pressed the button skip on while it was installing ubuntu, is it safe to assume that after I boot my installation and I just update the packages that it will be a perfect install?
<Roasted> jrib, not sure that's possible, as the errors I'm getting are lengthy.
<histo> !samba | pct_
<ubottu> pct_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pct_> dmesg, some are winxp, others vista
<Roasted> jrib, I figured if ANYBODY has touched likewise, they've more than likely been familiarized with the errors I'm getting anyway.
<fadax> oh right ok. thanks ChogyDan , i'll try to upgrade the kernel when i'm home
<jrib> Roasted: that's what pastebin is for!
<help_me> histo: the problem is not the mounting. the problem is that I cant access the folder because of permissions. So... do I need to change /home permissions to access that folder from livecd?
<help_me> is that the only way?
<Roasted> jrib, meh.
<histo> help_me: no, the problem is mounting
<Guest58904> Thank you all for making ubuntu..
<cordoval_> yes thanks
<histo> help_me: permissions are set when it's mounted different from the file permissions
<pct_> ubottu, silly question what it samba....new to ubuntu!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> pct_: samba allows windows file sharing
<cordoval_> please someone help me if my installation is ok after I have skipped part of it and just update the packages
<jrib> Roasted: you don't want soeone that deployed ubuntu on a windows domain, you want someone that can help you.  So just assume someone said "yes" and ask the question:)
<Cataclysm1> anyone know how i might use a symlink to get past the routing of a wordpress install? i have an app and when  itry to go to it i get a 404 by wordpress
<histo> help_me: is there a specific file that you are haivng trouble with accessing?  Or is it all files?
<help_me> histo: all files in that folder
<pct_> ok tks guys will try samba but before logging off i did share one of my folders on ubuntu but now not allowed due to this authentication request - how do i get around that
<psion> Cataclysm1: well, their webserver would have to be setup to follow symlinks.  you can try using mount --bind
<histo> help_me: yeah. You probably don't have write access or soemthing goofy with the way it was mounted.
<Roasted> Has anybody deployed Ubuntu on a Windows domain? I'm getting some errors, in particular with joining and leaving. To join, I need to comment out the host line in /etc/nsswitch.conf, okay fine. But to leave, I can't leave. I get a series of errors, beginning with 1387 (0x56B) ERROR_NO_SUCH_MEMBER - Unknown error. Any thoughts?
<Roasted> jrib, better?
<dheshu> Which is the best VPN for Ubuntu 10.10?
<Cataclysm1> psion its on my localhost. its only for the development environment
<Aikar> what do i do when rythym box gets stuck on transferring my purchased songs to ubuntu one storage, when the files are already on it, i can dl em from my ubuntu one file manager, but cant access them in rythym box
<help_me> dheshu: VPN client?
<dheshu> Yeah, client
<psion> Cataclysm1: then you'd need to modify your apache settings to follow symlinks, or like I said you can use mount --bind to make the folder the file is in accessible
<jrib> Roasted: sure, though you should probably pastebin the errors in full
<help_me> dheshu: network manager supports VPN and it's easy
<help_me> dheshu: or you can use openvpn but it's terminal
<help_me> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<dheshu> openvpn?
<help_me> ye
<help_me> dheshu: it's vpn client
<Cataclysm1> psion it follow symlinks. would iuse "mount --bind" on the folder itself? its a zend framework app so the folder isnt even in the public directory
<help_me> later
<Deveras> hello all i've made the "mistake" of installing windows after ubuntu. I've booted with the live cd and run: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5
<Deveras> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<Deveras> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Deveras> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<FloodBot2> Deveras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deveras> ups
<dheshu> Okay, im going to giva a look to it, thanks, help_me
<Deveras> so I run grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5 but i got those messages. Can anyone help me with this? I've tried the online tutorials, but haven't found a solution for it
<psion> Cataclysm1: if you wanted to mount --bind, yeah you'd use it on two folders, i.e. mount --bind /opt/www/cgi /home/user/www/cgi would bind the /opt cgi to your user's wwww/cgi
<Kingsy> jrib - you still around?
<Deveras> I've also tried --force
<Deveras> And then i rebooted, but windows screen for recovery appeared
<jrib> Kingsy: sort of -- 5 second lag atm
<Deveras> is there something else i must check? It tooked me 2h plus to install PHP-GTK in ubuntu yesterday, don't really want to go and do it again :(
<Guest58904> what IRC client you suggest for gnome?
<olit> xchat
<Deveras> xchat
<zeth_> xchat
<joel135> XChat
<aeon-ltd> irssi!
<Kingsy> ok I am trying to change the label for a IDE hard drive.. I guess i need to unmount it first?
<olit> 2nd choice pidgin
<Altxp> Syllabik.
 * Altxp go away fast
<Guest58904> ok
<Kingsy> if so how do you find out the device name?
<Guest58904> is that in official software list?
<joel135> yes
<ikonia> !away > Altxp
<ubottu> Altxp, please see my private message
<Deveras> Kingsy sudo fdisk -l
<Kingsy> I can see it in /media/ its called "new volume"
<Guest58904> ok thanks
<alexanderbandukw> Anyone have any advice for how to back up my entire system to a NAS
<Altxp> Well, that was a joke.
<Altxp> In fact...
<dajhorn> Kingsy:   Click System -> Administration -> Disk Utility.   Try to change it there first.
<Altxp> But you're not french you don't know Syllabik :D
<Rudi_C> I've installed openssh-server on my desktop pc and when I follow the steps on the ubuntu official docs where it says "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" the pc says "command not found. pls could someone tell me where to find a good how to
<Kingsy> dajhorn: change the label there?
<Guest58904> Why I can't find xchat in official software in internet>chat
<Guest58904> :S
<remoteCTRL2> hi guys! can you please point me the way to a howto on repairing a broken raid5?
<dajhorn> Kingsy: The device name and device label will be there.
<eitch0000> hello everyone. I'm trying to cross compile iperf from source. I'm on an amd64 machine and want to compile it for a i386 machine. Can someone help me with the ./configure script?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL2: raid 5, software from ubuntu, or hardware ?
<ikonia> eitch0000: do you know how to cross-compile ?
<eitch0000> ikonia, no, not really. I did a couple og google searches. They mostly show me things about setting a host="" settings for configure. But I don't understand what the value should be. And even then, are there any special dependencies I might need?
<jocrawfo> ok guys this is VERY odd.  My boss can open PDF and Word Docs on his machine which runs the same versions of the OpenOffice and Document Viewer.  We are also on the same kernel version, however I cannot seem to open any documents he sends me.  He is running 10.04 and I am running 10.10 any issues you might know about with this?
<jocrawfo> the word doc and pdf were both made in windows, but that would not explain why he can open the documents on his 10.04.2 and I cannot on 10.10
<joel135> Guest58904: run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Deveras> Rudi_C: cd /etc/init.d     ls -la         can you see the ssh command there?
<ikonia> eitch0000: ok, then I can't really help you with configure as it's not as simple as just running confiugure, you'll need a toolchain first
<Guest58904> there are many versions for xchat XCHAT IRC or XChat-GNOME IRC CHAT?
<trism> Rudi_C: try: sudo service ssh restart;
<jpds> Rudi_C / Deveras : Try: /etc/init/
<Rudi_C> Deveras: I'll try that thanks
<Deveras> Rudi_C: or ls -la /etc/init.d | grep ssh
<eitch0000> ikonia, ok
<jocrawfo> stay away from xchat-gnome it is the same as xchat just very limited features
<Deveras> guys,  grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda5 -- force //// the sda5 is the ext4 where i had linux,this is correct right?
<hytreem> jocrawfo, pidgin ftw xD
<Guest58904> ok thanks jocrawfo
<jocrawfo> :D
<trism> Deveras: it is an upstart script now, it would be in /etc/init/ssh.conf
<Kingsy> dajhorn: yeah that worked
<cordoval_> hi anyone responded to my question on skip on installation and how to fix it after updating the packages?
<GamingDroid> Does updating Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop, update the Python to 2.7?
<jocrawfo> i use xchat over pidgin, just seems nicer
<hytreem> hm
<Deveras> trism regarding the ssh server? cheers
<cordoval_> I pressed the skip button while installing
<cordoval_> how to fix it afterwards?
<psion> does anyone know how to force ubuntu to use ntfs-3g rather than ntfs-fuse?
<Deveras> ups... i just got loads of... lagging bad here
<Deveras> should i --force the grub-install ?
<rynti> Hi!
<cordoval_> yes
<cordoval_> Deveras: try that
<Deveras> reboot again, and if it goes to windows?
<Rudi_C> trism i get ssh start/running, process 1700, is that right ?
<cordoval_> Deveras: try removing your windows
<trism> GamingDroid: no, the default python will not be 2.7 until 11.04
<Deveras> cordoval_ does anything else pop to mind (i'm doing this for the 2nd time, just to make sure i didn't mess it up somewhere)
<trism> Rudi_C: yes, looks right to me
<Deveras> delete the partition?
<Rudi_C> :) thx
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: software, something about mdadm if i recall correctly...?
<Deveras> cordoval_ remove the partiton?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: ok, so what's the problem
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<remoteCTR1> (gosh i finally found  a registered nick that i havent logged in to yet :D)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<qazwer> hi
<Deveras> will do that then i guess
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i had a hw failure with one of the disks i just replaced it and would like to repair the array
<cordoval_> Deveras: yes
<BluesKaj> Deveras, did you hold the shift key after the bios message , you should see the grub menu shortly after
<cordoval_> BluesKaj: good tip Shift
<qazwer> i need a help
<cordoval_> anyone can tell me if after skip button while installing can I fix my ubuntu installation?
<cordoval_> just by updating?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: ok, so did you mark the disk as failed using mdadm ?
<B-r00t> i need help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10517136#post10517136
<cordoval_> the connection is fleaky
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: nope, software-sided i havent touched a thing yet, but i'd appreciate you helping me with it of course!
<ankush> hello everyone, i m using ubuntu 10.10 and it was working fine till today. i started my computer and while booting the screen start fluctuating between cursor and some booting instrucions. when i ran my ubuntu in recovery mode it  is working fine but only command line was working. when i tried to run startx same problem appears again. Please suggest me any solution.
<dejan_> I just installed ubuntu and now I am watching europa in live and local sattelites.. what else to say.. thanks for making ubuntu!
<cordoval_> anyone?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i hope i can still mark it as failed without actually haveing the failed disk inside, right? cos it won't boot anymore with it attached...
<Cataclysm1> psion wouldn't it make more sense to make a symlink instead? that's what i endedu p doing .. whatst he difference
<jocrawfo> whomever mentioned my name can you relay the message again because the split caused my buffer to go over and I cannot scroll to see what was said
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: no, you can't
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you'll havce to just do a hot add and hope it rebuilds
<vtrah> please help me...i can't install ubuntu...
<dv310p3r> Anyone have experience with Parcellite not pasting the item I have selected from the history list?
<cordoval_> hi there
<EnglishGeek> woah big channel
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: put the disk in, boot the machine, then do an mdadm --manage /dev/$blah --add /dev/your_disk and it should rebuild
<rynti> Okay, I guess i should basically ask and with luck i get an answer: I'm working with ubuntu since about 1 week (Used it before too, but I always came back to windows - dunno why :D) and my two monitors worked very well together - until today :D Basically I have an 1600x900 notebook monitor, but also an external 1920x1080 monitor - connected through VGA. It worked - as I said - very well until today, today it one time said my laptop o
<rynti> (Omg huge entry)
<Kingsy> ok guys, I have just mounted a drive and shared it with samba but when accessing it using a windows machine it says I don't have the correct permissions
<Kingsy> is it because I am mounting it wrongly?
<Kingsy> I just used the GUI
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: erm... to hope is a very last resort like otion, cos we are talking 200GB mp3s that i DID rip myself (!!) and about 3,5k documentaries...
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: no
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: that is the way to recover it
<ScottONanski> When recording video using the internal microphone of the webcam - the video and audio is out of sync. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: but i do hope that is basically a save way?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: however as you've not marked the disk as dirty you've got to hope mdadm detects it's a new disk that needs a rebuild
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: it's the only way for you
<deucep_> how does one disable a bridge interface?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: dont get me wrong dude, i could have read the man pages of mdadm but i really do not want to mess this one up, ya know *g*
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: do what you want
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: if you didn't want to have messed it up, you would have read how to manage a read array before jumping in
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i meant that is the reason why i asked here before touching anyting, right?
<ikonia> you didn't you swapped the disk
<Kingsy> how do you unmount a drive from the shell?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you changed the disk before marking it as dirty
<ikonia> Kingsy: umount
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you rushed in without knowing what to do, now you have one option
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i had to exchange it because the computer wouldnt reboot with it attached to it...
<dv310p3r> Anyone use Parcellite?
<rynti> Okay since no one answered me, here is the short question: Can i reset all monitor stuff so I can just reboot and it will (try to) detect all monitors again?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: data is probably corrupted then
<Kingsy> hmm when I try to mount it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<ikonia> rynti: remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will try to detect
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<AbismoNegro> hi . nob here . i need help . i installed ubuntu and updated it now my operating system choice meno at the boot has become too complicated with 8 options 4 of which belongs to ubuntu , 2 to windows 7 and 2 to memory tests
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: please dude go a little easier on me it seemed my best option at the time...
<Kingsy> the cms I am trying is mkdir ~/plutoHD && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/plutoHD -o umask=0000
<AbismoNegro> hi . nob here . i need help . i installed ubuntu and updated it now my operating system choice meno at the boot has become too complicated with 8 options 4 of which belongs to ubuntu , 2 to windows 7 and 2 to memory tests
<Kingsy> cmd***
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: why ?
<rynti> okay thanks ikonia
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: I'm just telling you the truth
<sipior> ikonia: no need to rub it in.
<ikonia> sipior: I'm not, I'm explaining the sitaution
<Kingsy> anyone know how to prevent that error?
<AbismoNegro> hi . nob here . i need help . i installed ubuntu and updated it now my operating system choice meno at the boot has become too complicated with 8 options 4 of which belongs to ubuntu , 2 to windows 7 and 2 to memory tests
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: may i pm you? i dont want to take this out in public?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: don't need to pm me
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: follow the advice I've given you, or don't, it's up to you
<dv310p3r> rynti: I'm also on a dual monitor set up, not sure if this will help you or not, but I don't plug mine in until I'm fully booted, and then i have to open the Monitor preferences for the other monitor to be detected.
<sipior> ikonia: you can explain without being patronising. try it sometime.
<ScottONanski> AbismoNegro: The GRUB loader is listing kernels, pick the first one.
<AbismoNegro> hi . noob here . i need help . i installed ubuntu and updated it now my operating system choice menu at the boot has become too complicated with 8 options 4 of which belongs to ubuntu , 2 to windows 7 and 2 to memory tests
<rynti> @dv310p3r: that would be nice but why did it work before today? :D
<ikonia> sipior: I'm not been partonising, I'm being told he can't lose this data, is there a better way, I'm explaining no, there isn't a better way because you didn't learn what to do before doing it
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: gosh what have i said?? ok ikonia, thanks for your help i appreciate it alot as always, and i will now start praying that all goes right...
<AbismoNegro> i know
<cordoval_> hi I cannot know if updating my ubuntu will fix the problem originated when I pressed the skip button while first installing it?
<ikonia> sipior: I'm being told I could have read the man pages before doing it, but didn't, now I can't lose this data,
<cordoval_> anyone help please?
<rynti> gonna reboot now
<rynti> bai :D
<BiPolah> Abismo, Is it like Ubuntu-10.10-24 and -22?
<AbismoNegro> before i update it the ubuntu options were just 2 naming "ubuntu with linux 2.6.35-27-generic pae
<gabebug> Can anyone explain why after doing a fresh 'apt-get install vsftpd', some of its configuration files (/etc/vsftpd.conf /etc/pam.d/vsftpd) aren't installed? They show up in dpkg -L vsftpd
<BiPolah> Go for the one with the highest number, that'll have the latest kernel release
<AbismoNegro>  2 other options with the name " b"ubuntu with linux 2.6.35-25-generic pae
<AbismoNegro> i know
<AbismoNegro> but i dont want that many options to show up in the os selecting menu
<AbismoNegro> 2 for windows 7 . 4 for ubuntu 2 for memory tests . thats just too much
<nerdy_kid> AbismoNegro: use burg, one sec I'll get a link
<AbismoNegro> nerdy_kid thank you i'll be waiting.
<AbismoNegro> sorry cause my english sucks
<nerdy_kid> AbismoNegro: np, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<nerdy_kid> quite an upgrade from plain old GRUB ;)
<BiPolah> Nerdy_kid: Could he not just reconfigure GRUB?
<AbismoNegro> i have too many problems using ubuntu and the iranian ubuntu commiunity just cant answer me about some of them
<nerdy_kid> BiPolah: probably, but he'd have to tweak the config files.  Installing burg is like...3 or 4 lines in the terminal and it looks way better
<cordoval_> please help me
<cordoval_> I need to know how to fix my ubuntu install since I pressed the skip button while installing
<BiPolah> Cordoval_: Telling us what the problem is exactly would help
<cordoval_> it seems ok but it would not let me to do some things
<BiPolah> Cordoval_: saying you pressed the skip button doesn't help
<nerdy_kid> cordoval_: just reinstall it
<cordoval_> reinstall ubuntu is not an option, I have moved already files in it and they were huge
<cordoval_> can I just update and it will fix?
<ikonia> cordoval_: what did you skip ?
<BiPolah> cordoval_: What did you skip?
<ikonia> BiPolah: too slow
<cordoval_> since the skip button was there I think that the packages that are missing could be completed doing an update
<cordoval_> I think they were language packages
<ikonia> cordoval_: what did you skip
<ikonia> you think ?
<AbismoNegro> how could i install open suse along with ubuntu ? i'd like to have open suse with KDE desktop too.
<cordoval_> but I don't really know, the skip button was enabled
<ikonia> cordoval_: are you having a technical problem ?
<nerdy_kid> cordoval_: alright, what exactly is the problem.  What doesn't work?
<cordoval_> yes, when tring to install google chrome or skype packages it would fail
<cordoval_> I will tell you the exact error in just a second
<ikonia> AbismoNegro: dual booting 2 linux's is now a real pain with ubuntu thanks to grub2
<cordoval_> trying now...
<ikonia> cordoval_: ok, what problem
<ikonia> cordoval_: if it's multiple lines, pastebin it
<nerdy_kid> cordoval_: www.pastebin.com
<xfgghjlsine> evening :)
<EnglishGeek> this networks fails..
<EnglishGeek> no botserv
<pct_> help - 1 question - ubuntu saying "authentication required to make changes" when trying to change shared folders - how do i remove this authenitcation requirement???
<ikonia> EnglishGeek: bye then
<ilessthan3ubuntu> what does ppa vs pae mean?
<xfgghjlsine> could some one pls direct me / help .. i am having trouble installing java
<xfgghjlsine> im using putty to my vps so no gui allso
<tim167> hi i want to make usb bootable ubuntu, i'm trying Startup Disk Creator but it says 'installation failed' before doing anything... do i have to format the usb drive first? if so, to what filesystem type ?
<derango> hey there people
<tim167> usb-creator doesn't work in Maverick, is there a working version around ?
<AbismoNegro> ikonia  i'm new to linux. i previously used parsix(a persian linux) and now ubuntu. i have windows 7 pre installed on a lenovo thinkpad lapotp along with ubuntu . i formatted one of NTFS partitions and parted it into 2 ext3 partitions and installed ubuntu . do i need to format another NTFS partitions ?
<tim167> i mean usb-creator-gtk
<ilessthan3ubuntu> what does ppa vs pae mean as far as the kernel is concerned?
<nerdy_kid> ilessthan3ubuntu: pae afaik allows a 32bit kernel to handle more then 4 gbs of ram.  ppa is a personal package archive -- a custom software source
<ActionParsnip> tim167: did you MD5 test the ISO you are using with it?
<pct_> help - 1 question - ubuntu saying "authentication required to make changes" when trying to change shared folders - how do i remove this authenitcation requirement???
<ikonia> AbismoNegro: don't seem why, 2 partitions can run fine, your call
<tim167> ActionParsnip: i tested the iso, it loads fine...
<nerdy_kid> pct_: you cant currently, at least not easily.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> nerdy_kid, thanks!!!!
<derango> I would like to change my default window manager, I created a .xinitrc file with "exec ratpoison" content to my home folder, but the default window manager remains gnome
<tim167> ActionParsnip: i tested the iso using qemu
<pct_> nerdy kid thanks but when i first loaded ubuntu i did add a folder now it does not let me?
<nerdy_kid> pct_: they used to have a nice little config utilty to do stuff like that, but something went wrong with it
<Pici> ilessthan3ubuntu: PPA is the Personal Package Archive service that Launchpad provides for developers to package their own code.  PAE is Public Address Extensions, kernel feature that allows 32bit processors to use more than 4gb of RAM (although no more than 4gb can be allocated to any single process).
<nerdy_kid> pct_: i dont know, sorry
<pct_> nerdy_kid : tks bud, anyone else have any ideas - i am stuck cannot share any more folders..
<peter__> anybody know if nokia pc suite is for linux'
<tim167> ActionParsnip: i'm also trying Unetbootin, it finishes without errors but the usb stick remains one FAT32 partition, is that normal ?
<mhmk> hi need to change bootargs with only having access to the harddrive via a second computer
<mhmk> any idea?
 * tim167 reboot
<llutz> peter__: http://series60-remote.sourceforge.net/
<pct_> help needed - i am trying to access an external HDD on the ubuntu computer from a windows workgroup network - when i try to share that drive the admin/shared folders window does not allow one to add any drives to the share - it says "authentication is needed to make changes" - how do i sort this out?
<Drknzz> hi guys! Imhaving segmentation faults on everything that uses OpenGL.... can anyone help?
<pct_> help needed - i am trying to access an external HDD on the ubuntu computer from a windows workgroup network - when i try to share that drive the admin/shared folders window does not allow one to add any drives to the share - it says "authentication is needed to make changes" - how do i sort this out?
<AbismoNegro> ikonia i have a 500gb hard disk . with 215gb dedicated to windows7 which i important to me. for ubuntu i used a 40gb and a 75gb along with 21 gb of swap. that leaves me  137gb of ntfs free.what shall i do for installing open suse without any performance and memory problem
<rynti> Hey again, well i removed the xorg.conf and after that it fully detected every monitor, BUT when i activated the extern monitor it was just black and when I tried to move my cursor there, it didn't work. After some time I noticed that my ATI graphics driver wasn't activated anymore, so I reactivated it but then, well, it was the same as before :D My 1920x1080 was again just an 1600x900
<ActionParsnip> ilessthan3ubuntu: ppa is a 3rd party repo for packages, pae is a kernel feature to allow 32bit kernels access up to 64Gb ram, but each process will only have access to 3.2Gb
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: you cant format ntfs into 2 ext3 partitions, you would have to delete thentfs partition (destroying the data), then make the ext3 partitions
<techbreak> !grub1
<techbreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<poison> AbismoNegro, all u need is to install open suse in the next partition
<poison> and configure grub
<rynti> Ah and btw. the Catalyst (I looked there too) basically also just let me select 1600x900, but it says that the maximum resolution is 1920x1080 O.o
<rynti> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> AbismoNegro, what are going to put on another ntfs partition ?
<BluesKaj> AbismoNegro, let me rephrase that , what are going to use the ntfs partition for if you alrady have W7 installed ?
<Drknzz> i guys! Imhaving segmentation faults on everything that uses OpenGL.... can anyone help?
<[TK]D-Fender> AbismoNegro: 21GB of swap is insane
<techbreak> !Opengl
<ActionParsnip> [TK]D-Fender: not for 21Gb of ram
<AbismoNegro> d-finder it was my first instalition and the iranian info in internet is'nt too much. so dont blame me for being a newbie
<pct_> help needed - i am trying to access an external HDD on the ubuntu computer from a windows workgroup network - when i try to share that drive the admin/shared folders window does not allow one to add any drives to the share - it says "authentication is needed to make changes" - how do i sort this out?
<Drknzz> !OpenGL
<scarleo> Just upgraded to Natty on test computer. Is it at all interesting to report found bugs at this stage? I mean since it's still in Alpha...
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: yes log bugs, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> scarleo: Yes, and please use #ubuntu+1 for further Natty discussion.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: :)
<hypatia> scarleo: report them, that's the whole point of an alpha :)
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: you only need the same amount of swap as you have ram (or 2xram if you have less than 2Gb ram)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: snips
<scarleo> Great, thanks
<Drknzz> .-.
<gartral> is there a bug in the log viewer that makes it report wrong day on right dates?
<Drknzz> This is getting frustrating
<AbismoNegro> i have 4gb ddr3 of memory . my laptop is lenovo thinkpad SL510 A32
<ActionParsnip> pct_: use your login password
<gartral> Drknzz: what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: then 4Gb swap is enough to allow hibernate
<Drknzz> gartral: Anything that uses OpenGL is segfaulting
<AbismoNegro> how could i chang the swap ? i must reinstall ubuntu and format everything?
<ruan> AbismoNegro: no
<AbismoNegro> thank you <BluesKaj> <poison>and <ActionParsnip>
<gartral> AbismoNegro: but you should probably have 8..
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: just resize the partitions in livecd
<xfgghjlsine> how on earth do i install sun java
<gartral> AbismoNegro: as ActionParsnip said, no, you can just resize with a livecd
<xfgghjlsine> from terminal pls
<tchnkion-wrek-ga> is it possible to use cat and grep to list a specific string of characters in a file?
<ruan> xfgghjlsine: java runtime?
<xfgghjlsine> yes
<xfgghjlsine> not openjdk
<AbismoNegro> how could i resize them without affecting the windows 7 partition which is too important to me cause my collage works depends on it
<ruan> xfgghjlsine: hmm not openjdk?
<ruan> xfgghjlsine: why exactly?
<rynti> Help - Got a notebook(1600x900) and an external monitor(1920x1080), connected the external through VGA and that worked well (dual-monitor) for a long time, but today it doesn't work anymore O.o It says my external monitor can maximum handle 1600x1200, and I've got no idea why -> Maybe you? Or some suggestions to fix this problem?
<gartral> xfgghjlsine: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ben1066> Hey guys
<xfgghjlsine> because i hear it will get improvments on a minecraft server
<rynti> Help - Got a notebook(1600x900) and an external monitor(1920x1080), connected the external through VGA and that worked well (dual-monitor) for a long time, but today it doesn't work anymore O.o It says my external monitor can maximum handle 1600x1200, and I've got no idea why -> Maybe you? Or some suggestions to fix this problem?
<xfgghjlsine> using putty to connect to my vps atm
<ben1066> Im using ubuntu in a vm and need a lightweight code editor with highlighting for c++, java, makefiles and shell scripts
<ben1066> oh and xml
<ben1066> i use n++ on windows
<ben1066> but cant find anything as nice for linux
<ruan> so many joins and leaves >_>
<peter__> s60remote wont work, it wont connect...
<gartral> xfgghjlsine: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<rynti> Help - Got a notebook(1600x900) and an external monitor(1920x1080), connected the external through VGA and that worked well (dual-monitor) for a long time, but today it doesn't work anymore O.o It says my external monitor can maximum handle 1600x1200, and I've got no idea why -> Maybe you? Or some suggestions to fix this problem?
<AbismoNegro> <ActionParsnip> so right now i must insert the open suse live cd and start formatting the ntfs partition and part it into 3 ext3 partitios one for swap.right?
<ben1066> i cant work out the gedit highlighting
<maco> ruan: that's the server losing connections on a massive scale
<picardz> Gwget doesn't show me download speed after i try to download something. I need necessary reload it
<rynti> Help - Got a notebook(1600x900) and an external monitor(1920x1080), connected the external through VGA and that worked well (dual-monitor) for a long time, but today it doesn't work anymore O.o It says my external monitor can maximum handle 1600x1200, and I've got no idea why -> Maybe you? Or some suggestions to fix this problem?
<ruan> ok i've ignored it now..\
<gartral> we're in a soft netsplit.
<ruan> ben1066: have you tried gedit?
<deveras> how do i add windows to grub 2?
<ben1066> ruan, I would use it and it seems to have code highlighting but as I said, I cant work it out :S
<ruan> ben1066: view > highlight mode > sources
<AbismoNegro> <ActionParsnip> so right now i must insert the open suse live cd and start formatting the ntfs partition and part it into 3 ext3 partitios one for swap.right?
<deveras> how do i add windows to grub 2?
<ben1066> I feel like an idiot now xD
<ruan> ben1066: what can't you work out?
<dv310p3r> how do you accept a private message
<olit> asf
<ben1066> that was all I needed
<ben1066> :P
<maco> dv310p3r: by looking at it?
<chris_> 42below
<ruan> dv310p3r: you don't accept them, you look at them
<maco> dv310p3r: there's no reject/accept involved by default
<deveras> in Empathy Internet Messenger how do i see the participats list?
<maco> dv310p3r: unless you've gone and added some scripts to block PMs...
<dv310p3r> I got a blinking signal in my xchat telling my i got a private message, but where is it?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> argh i cant get the nvidia driver working under maverick
<dv310p3r> Oh, wait, are there just colored differently.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> it keeps using a vesa driver?
<deveras> damn, it was hidden
<ruan> <3 irssi
<maco> dv310p3r: no, should show up like another channel on the side
<deveras> how do i had windows to grub 2? can someone show me a link that works please?
<diemos> http://pastebin.com/d9kCVw6K <- apt crashing
<Guest95811> hi : i recently ran defraggler from piriform on an NTFS external volume and some of the files are now corrupted. Is there a working method in Linux to recover/repair these file or file system?
<ActionParsnip> xfgghjlsine: enable partner repo and it will be available
<deveras> how do i update my graphics card driver, ubuntu intalled something automaticaly but its not behaving well
<dv310p3r> Thanks
<xfgghjlsine> thanks ActionParsnip
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mneptok> ride the lightning.
<picardz> Gwget doesn't show me download speed after i try to download something. I need necessary reload it
<ben1066> i think all of freenode has the connection issues
<Madhu> any one tell me how to partition of hdd while installing ubunt?
<ruan> Madhu: it gives you the options to partition the hdd before install
<ruan> Madhu: otherwise you can run gparted from the livecd
<linuxgae> can someone help with grub issues with root on on logical partitions
<Drknzz_> Guys please help. Anything OpenGL-related just segfaults
<Drknzz_> :S
<Pici> !netsplit
<Madhu> yes i have not gparted with ubunt?
<Madhu> what is the size of gparted?
<ruan> Madhu: it's on the livecd
<Madhu> on ubuntu?
<Drknzz_> Guys please help. Anything OpenGL-related just segfaults... This is getting frustrating now :(
<ruan> Madhu: the ubuntu livecd
<ruan> Drknzz_: have you tried reinstalling opengl?
<Drknzz_> ruan: How can that be done?
<pr0ton> any cool color pickers for ubuntu ?
<Madhu> i tried but my hdd not showing after install.
<Madhu> only one partition is shows like 20 gb where is other 60 gb?
<naryfa> hi, anybody has an idea how to invoke a key-press within a bash script? I need F11-fullscreen to be executed upon a start of a terminal
<trism> pr0ton: gcolor2, not so much cool, but simple
<ruan> Drknzz_: go to synaptic package manager, search for anything related to opengl, mark them for reinstallation, and apply
<pr0ton> trism, thanks, checking it out
<experiment> Does anybody here know if the plugin for firefox called "Flash-Aid" actually prevents certain conflicts and slightly improves performance? And will it somehow conflict with chrome if i decide to install it ?
<pr0ton> any other ideas? maybe browser extensions for FF / Chrome
<naryfa> anybody has an idea how to invoke a key-press within a bash script? I need F11-fullscreen to be executed upon a start of a terminal
<ruan> pr0ton:what exactly do you mean by colour picker?
<Cybodog> what it the current "code name" for ubuntu 10.04?
<experiment> im completely noob at ubuntu/linux please bear with me
<ruan> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Madhu> ruan could u tell me?
<pr0ton> ruan, it's a tool which lets you pick a color
<pr0ton> and gives you it's hex representation
<ruan> Madhu: do you have a ubuntu livecd?
<pr0ton> there are many online tools...
<experiment> Would people here recommend using the firefox addon "Flash Aid" ? Will it conflict with chrome??
<Madhu> yes
<pr0ton> experiment, how will a FF extension conflict with Chrome? :)
<Cybodog> ty ubottu
<Madhu> it would be better if any screenshot is avail for partition step by step.
<ruan> Madhu: boot the livecd, click "try ubuntu", go system > admin/preferences and click gparted partition manager
<pr0ton> Madhu, try to go to Places -> ... it will show you all the partitions
<pr0ton> some may not be mounted?
<Madhu> oh thanks all of you.
<experiment> Because it sais "The following plugins have been detected by Flash-Aid and are selected to be removed. This is essential to make sure the proper plugin, that will be installed, gets loaded by Firefox. If you cannot see any plugins listed or if want to remove an item from the removal script, then click the Expert Mode"
<Madhu> world will be happy.
<experiment> so i guess your right. its only related to firefox, stupid question.
<experiment> took me copying and pasting it and making a fool
<pr0ton> experiment, ok :)
<experiment> Do you use it ?
<pr0ton> i dont use Flash Aid
<Madhu> one last question is mp3 play in fedora?
<pr0ton> whats it for ?
<pr0ton> Madhu, yes
<ruan> Madhu: mp3s play on all systems, provided a proper codec
<experiment> to keep your flash up to date in firefox and prevents conflicts
<pr0ton> you might have to install some codecs
<experiment> i guess firefox doesn't automatically update flash
<gartral> pr0ton: it allows you too maintain the various flash installs on your computer
<pr0ton> gartal, oh ok
<pr0ton> i think flash will soon be dead :P
<ilessthan3ubuntu> anyonr using an nvidia 305m or close to it?
<ruan> experiment: but update manager also updates flash
<pr0ton> madhu, in ubuntu you can run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" (without quotes) to install most of the codecs
<washuu_de> I have a problem with nautilus
<ruan> washuu_de: what is the problem?
<experiment> ruan but sometimes it doesn't consider the fact if your using 64bit or 32bit. thats where flash-aid is suppose to come in handy, reduce conflicts and stuff
<washuu_de> nautilus is what is called from GIMP for saving
<washuu_de> ne?
<Madhu> in fedora faq i read like mp3 support not avail.
<Madhu> Please see all "# 2.7 Why doesn't Fedora include support for proprietary formats like MP3 or MPEG?" On "http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FAQ"
<experiment> Anybody here care to give me there opinion on using AMD64 ubuntu? Preferably the cons =)
<ruan> Madhu: they don't support it, that's why the codecs are in the restricted repositry
<ruan> Madhu: it is installable, but its not preinstalled
<Madhu> then how to use mp3 format?
<Madhu> oh i got ur point.
<AStyx> washuu_de, no, it is gtk-save dialog
<Madhu> is it legally safe.
<AStyx> Madhu, install gstreamer bad and ugly plugin
<AStyx> yes ist safe
<Madhu> iwhat is gstreamer?
<AStyx> and fedora rocks
<AStyx> good choise
<AStyx> Madhu, its a multimedia framework
<Madhu> OK
<AStyx> or you can call it codecs that you need Madhu
<Madhu> which should i choose from fedora/lime/mepis/ubuntu/any other?
<guest4342> I wanted to restrict one user's acces to usb storage devices, so I've chmoded /media to 750 and chowned to root:mount. Then I've created group mount and added the user who should have priviliges, however, when I pop device into usb nothing happens. What did I got wrong?
<AStyx> Madhu, fedora is really good choise
<Madhu> gnome or other from fedora?
<Madhu> suggest.
<javahorn> hi
<AStyx> Madhu, im using gnome
<Madhu> then i try out gnome?
<geoffmcc> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChessTeach> can someone help me trouble shoot a sound problem I have. I have an onboard sound card and for some reason after I unplug my speakers and plug them back in, they stop working. I have been through my sound settings and everything looks fine, but no sound is coming out.
<AStyx> Madhu, its up to ypu
<Madhu> i am xp user so u tell me which is better for me.
<[RB]> hi all
<[RB]> Can anyone help me with my 5.1 sound???? its not working in ubuntu, i tried verything
<Madhu> chess teach r u using xp might be i will help u?
<ChessTeach> i am not using xp, i am using ubuntu
<Madhu> AStyz?
<ChessTeach> huh?
<Madhu> AStyz?
<ChessTeach> what is that?
<javahorn> i am survival mode ie after powermanagement parameters reboot , failed to launch normal ubuntu. so i am in recovery mode
<Madhu> fedora gnome/kde/anyother?
<landingonwater> hmm.. kde wallet. not working. trying to get Blogilo running.
<xfgghjlsine> any reason my source.list would be totally empty
<AStyx> Madhu, kde is mor fancy with a lot of eyecandy, but i think gnome is more userfriendly
<geoffmcc> nickserv down today?
<Madhu> Thanks.
<javahorn> how to regain the  normal launch of ubuntu and why screen goes dim in samsung R418 after power cord is take off!!
<kyle__> have citrix-xen server.. How do i install apt-get
<Madhu> AStyx gnome is not live cd.
<washuu_de> ruan: The problem is that 'nautilus' has a problem .
<washuu_de> It takes a lot time for it to discover all things
<washuu_de> outside the scope
<washuu_de> It looks like it ia atuck on any folder 25+ content
<washuu_de> Scratch the typoes...
<washuu_de> According to ubuntu there WAS a tiing problem
<experiment> Does using 64bit restrict me from the type of programs or drivers i will be able to use ?
<Madhu> gnome is bootable but not live.
<ruan> washuu_de: yes
<landingonwater> kde wallet says cannot connect to database. driver not loaded. am i missing some for Blogilo ?
<BlaDe^> Hey guys - i'm donwloading ubuntu notebook edition (previously used desktop on my laptop)
<Erlon74> boa tarde
<BlaDe^> is it just the interface that's different, or other stuff too?
<BlaDe^> the site doesn't really compare them
<Erlon74> alguem conhece o programa para criar e-books?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> is it notebook edition or netbook edition?
<AStyx> Madhu, it is, if you load a normal livecd its by default with gnome
<Pici> geoffmcc: freenode is having some networking issues, you can follow them by setting umode +w, ask in #freenode for more info if you don't know how to set that.
<[RB]> can anyone help me with my 5.1 sound?
<geoffmcc> experiment: most common problem with 64bit is flash, most others can use the 32 bit librarys
<washuu_de> A "certain" timing problem. Is my problem.
<B-r00t> wtf?
<landingonwater> lol.. this is a fast chat for sute
<B-r00t> xD
<kyle__> have citrix-xen server.. How do i install apt-get
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Madhu> scrolling list and scrolling.
<linuxgae> does anyone know how to tell grub2 to write to the extended partition
<geoffmcc> Pici: thanks no big deal. was worried i wasnt going to be seen cause i cant ident
<psion> why does video lag off of my external drive in linux, but not my local sata drive? both played fine in windows
<ruan> i think it was fast because of compensation
<Madhu> what about lime?
<ruan> Madhu: lime?
<Madhu> sorry what about mint?
<ruan> lol
<washuu_de> ruan: I may be stubburn... I'm still confosed
<ChessTeach> could someone help me out with the sound problem?
<AStyx> Madhu, the thing is they all allmost the same
<Pici> Madhu: Is a variant of Ubuntu, but we do not support Mint here.
<xfgghjlsine> please some one.. im new at this a fella here mentioned to enable partner repo's i am inside my source.list right now and it is completely empty why is this
<Madhu> OK
<Madhu> yes just asking.
<ruan> ChessTeach: is it plugged in properly?
<ChessTeach> yes
<xfgghjlsine> should mention it is a vps im using putty atm
<_Narc_> Hello all. I'm on maverick, clean install. After loging in, the login sound plays after a pause, and it takes 15 more seconds or so for Gnome to load to a usable desktop. Anyone can help me ? Thanks.
<Pici> xfgghjlsine: "sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<kyle1> have citrix xen server on cutdown linux. how get apt-get working
<katya> jfdjgfdgjfd
<Madhu> i have another big question. when i downloded from synaptic where is the downloaded installation before install? means i want to take backup for next time for installation. so i install when i formate hdd.
<xfgghjlsine> thanks pici but i have tried this command before and it says it does not exist
<sploozertwo> I'm having a horrible issue w/ wccp/squid...   I have a squid box (ubuntu)==VLANX===cisco cat switch router_id = loopback on cisco cat...wccp rediect in on Vlan X and wccp list for hosts I wanna redirect...but I always see Here_I_Am_packet from x.x.x.x *squid box w/ bad rcv_id 0000000
<Pici> xfgghjlsine: install python-software-properties first then.
<ChessTeach> any other ideas?
<xfgghjlsine> this is why im using nano to talke a look inside sourc elist
<Madhu> pici r u taking with me.
<xfgghjlsine> take
<Pici> Madhu: Am I putting your nick at the beginning of my lines here?
<Pici> kyle1: What is 'cutdown linux' ?
<DizzyDuke> Hey, I think this is the wrong place, but does anyone here know anything about router security?
<arbitrator> I have an external hard drive, I don't know what filesystem, I want to make it ext4 just to be on the safeside, but I know neither how to check its current filesystem type nor how to format it appropriately in ubuntu. Note: Solution must not use Gparted
<Pici> DizzyDuke: Try ##networking or ##security
<kyle1> umm if you download citrix-xen then you get it as base os
<DizzyDuke> Okay, thanks.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> arbitrator, umount it and use fdisk?
<linuxgae> grub anyone ?
<geoffmcc> sploozertwo: i too am having troubles with sqid. but my issue is that if i dont browse for a while then go to the page wont load until i log into the squid box threw ssh then loads right up
<ilessthan3ubuntu> arbitrator, then use whatever tool to create ext3,4
<Madhu> <arbitrator>  u may use xp system with partition magic.
<patzaks> exit
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Madhu, loool
<AStyx> arbitrator, cfdisk a nice commandline tool
<BillyBob> does anyone know anything about LTSP?
<kyle1> pici: any idea?
<arbitrator> Astyx: Still need to umount?
<AStyx> arbitrator, you need to unmount your device in any case
<Madhu> ASTyx tell me where is the installation will download before installing with synaptic.
<arbitrator> Something's keeping it from unmounting. Hate that.
<AStyx> arbitrator, and all data will be lost
<ilessthan3ubuntu> arbitrator, what is your umount syntax
<linuxgae> Thanks all really appreciate the help
<AStyx> Madhu, what?
<BillyBob> no-one?
<arbitrator> ilessthan3ubuntu: Just asking it to safely remove at the moment.
<Madhu> i downloaded some software with synaptic. but i want to take backup for future. when i formate hdd i dont want to use net for installing the software again.
<Pici> kyle1: I'm trying to figure out if you're actually running Ubuntu or not.
<washuu_de> demo... ruan.. you hit in another chatthink
<AStyx> Madhu, if you have installed your software on ubuntu, it eill not run under fedora
<Madhu> ya
<kyle1> pici: true.. lol i thought it was for some reason.. how check version
<queso> How do you do a minimal install with ubuntu server?
<arbitrator> Actually, this is something of a problem. If I remove the USB connector, it will of course be disconnected, but it will automount it on reconnect, and I may be in the same situation again.
<Madhu> but i useing both.
<Pici> kyle1: lsb_release -a
<BordiN> hello!
<ben1066> any run eclipse in an ubuntu virtualbox guest
<Madhu> AStyx tell me how to backup for next time installation without net.
<Pici> !aptoncd | Madhu
<_Narc_> Hello all. After loging in, the login sound plays after a pause, and it takes 15 more seconds or so for Gnome to load to a usable desktop. Anyone can help me solve this ? Thanks a lot...
<ubottu> Madhu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Madhu> i cant find the installation where is downloding.
<Pici> Madhu: Along with ubottu's information above, they get downloaded into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<AStyx> Madhu, as i know you can't just backup your installed software; all you can do ist to load the packages you need and save them
<Madhu> aptoncd.
<kyle1> pici: noarch ?
<Pici> kyle1: huh?
<learner> hey guys needs helpregarding XULRUNNER 1.9.2, please help me, its not getting configured
<Madhu> yes AStyx
<javahorn> how to regain the  normal launch of ubuntu and why screen goes dim in samsung R418 after power cord is take off!!
<learner> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9.2 (--configure):
<learner>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status
<learner> 1
<learner> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9.2 (--configure):
<learner>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Pici> !paste | learner
<ubottu> learner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<learner> any help
<SalahGo_> Hey All
<Madhu> i cant connect dsl with fedora.
<learner> Pici, ubottu: k k
<SalahGo_> Some trouble with ALSA for Entry Audio Peripherals (Conexant)
<Pici> Madhu: Then ask in #fedora
<learner> any help guys on XULRUNNER
<Pici> learner: Please be patient, answers aren't always available immediately.
<Madhu> just for info pici, linux is open source u cant tell me like that.
<Pici> Madhu: c
<SalahGo_> Hmm, any alternative to ALSA?
<Pici> Madhu: Channels have rules. Fedora is not supported here.
<Pici> !guidelines > Madhu
<ubottu> Madhu, please see my private message
<maco> SalahGo_: not that is supported by either us or the linux kernel devs...
<AStyx> SalahGo_, oss
<maco> SalahGo_: the unsupported one is called OSS
<olit> madhu don't see it ubottu is bot
<javahorn> i am clueless, how to restore ubuntu, i am on recovery mode!
<AStyx> SalahGo_, or alsa along with pulseaudio
<Pici> olit: Controled by us humans here.
<SalahGo_> maco: AStyx ok thx, i'll check it, i'm not sure it could fix the bug with conexant audio though
<javahorn> is it safe on hardware to be long like this?
<maco> AStyx: pulse wont fix driver bugs though
<Madhu> pici somewhere (linux distro) i read open your mind.
<olit> pici i got u i always suspected somebody's doing it
<SalahGo_> AStyx, maco thx, checking OSS out ^^
<olit> madhu ask your question clearly
<arbitrator> Hum. So if Linux formats to FAT, is it formatting to FAT32?
<Madhu> ok
<AStyx> Madhu, are you using wlan or lan connection?
<Madhu> no. i using broadband.
<Pici> Madhu: On Ubuntu?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> arbitrator, i thought you wanted ext4 ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> why FAT
<Madhu> AStyx is best for proving info. i am glad.
<Four2zero> Hello everyone. I am about to install ubuntu 10.10 for dlna server for my samsung un46c6300 LED TV and would like to know if the ubuntu desktop or server i should go with ?. Basically what I am looking for in features is a media server that will distribute movies (.avi.mkv.mp4.mpeg2.dvix) and music (.flac) formats that will play without any hiccups, and i was thinking of using mediatomb for
<Four2zero> this.
<arbitrator> ilessthan3ubuntu: Well, I may have need of compatibility with nonlinux systems for this drive, being primarily a data drive, and I don't know how compatible ext4 actually is.
<ActionParsnip> arbitrator: you can use fat32 or fat16 if you wish, neither are particularly great
<learner> Pici, its really freaking me out... i cant handle this shit.
<maco> arbitrator: why not NTFS?
<arbitrator> Meh. I can just use a flash drive if it comes to that.
<maco> arbitrator: it can work on larger partitions and with larger files than FAT...
<Pici> learner: Then ask again, all on line.
<Madhu> is ntfs support for ubuntu?
<maco> learner: watch your language
<ActionParsnip> Madhu: yes it can read and write ntfs
<[TK]D-Fender> Madhu: Yes
<arbitrator> Flash Drives.
<DaGeek247> ubuntu supports ntfs.
<Four2zero> Ubuntu will be running on a socket 754 dual-core athlon 64 bit 2800+ process w/ 2GB of ram
<Pici> Madhu: yes. But you cannot install / on NTFS.
<arbitrator> Though it doesn't by default support formatting to NTFS.
<Madhu> is it possible i formate hdd from xp as desired partition and then install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Madhu: which is funny as its a proprietary file system, wheras microsoft OSes cannot access Ext4 even though the definitions are available freely
<learner> Pici, ok fine man, maco, sorry, but really am in trouble. cant handle this, please help
<arbitrator> Anyway, hardly relevant. So when I try to fdisk -l the external hd it acts like it is completed without actually listing any information.
<maco> learner: please help you handle something? grasp it firmly, then lift
<kyle1> pici: sorry what you say about my version. PC crahsed.
<Pici> learner: Just ask the channel your question again, all on one line if you could.
<Pici> kyle1: I didn't understand what your reply was.
<maco> arbitrator: sudo?
<olit> madhu just don't crash your windows or you ll have to start system check through windows for accessing NTFSdrive in ubuntu
<learner> Pici, ok
<Pici> Madhu: If you're planning on formatting it to NTFS then you cannot install Ubuntu on that.  Your Ubuntu install CD can format the drive itself to the proper filesystem.
<kyle1> pici: it all says xenserver.
<Hedgehog456> what version of wine should i install
<AbismoNegro> sorry but i have a question. is it right that each instalition of linux needs 3 drives one for swap ? that means when somebody wants to instal ubuntu and open suse for example most create 6 ext3 drives which 2 of them are the swap. is it right ?
<kyle1> is there something else i can check.
<arbitrator> Mmm. That could explain it, when it was mounted it was placed in /media/ but now it isn't. Wonder what heading it is listed under in /dev/
<maco> AbismoNegro: 2
<learner> I am having trouble in configuring xulrunner-1.9.2, which is not getting configured while installing or updating or upgrading.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> AbismoNegro, i just used 1 partition, you dont need a swap unless you dont have lots of RAM
<maco> AbismoNegro: one for / and one for swap
<tim167> my usb disk doesn't mount, what should i do ?
<Pici> AbismoNegro: No,you generally can share the swap drive across two linux installs.  Unless you're planning on hibernating one and then booting to the other.
<learner> I am having trouble in configuring xulrunner-1.9.2, which is not getting configured while installing or updating or upgrading. need help. some one helpplease
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: or you want to hibernate....
<Hedgehog456> what version of wine is most stable?
<ruan> tim167: does it show up when you type "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal?
<Hedgehog456> in the software centre?
<ActionParsnip> learner: uninstall firefox and xulrunner then reinstall firefox
<kyle1> pici, ah wait. i think i was looking at openvpn, thats on ubuntu as a vm download
<kyle1> i guess this is something else.
<tim167> ruan yes
<Madhu> pici i am going to confuse with installation of ubuntu cause it partition not showing
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, mine suspends just fine
<pippo76> salve
<ActionParsnip> Hedgehog456: stable is fairly moot when it comes to wine
<pippo76> !list
<ilessthan3ubuntu> dont need to hiber
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kyle1> still just want to install ssh server on server
<Redmono> ilessthan3ubuntu: you can make a file and mount it has a swap file also
<mherweg> i have a cups server question: how can I broadcast my printers without broadcasting other printers that cups did find via browsing?
<ActionParsnip> Hedgehog456: use the one which your desired apps work best in
<Pici> kyle1: then: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ilessthan3ubuntu> Redmono, ya i considered, no need atm
<AbismoNegro> i have 4gb of ram and because i'm a newbie and it was my first instalition i used 21gb for swap.now i want to reduce that amount to 4gb.how could i do that ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> more frustrated with nvidia
<kyle1> pici: on this linux ver apt-get is unknown
<tim167> my usb disk shows up in gparted as fat32 partition, but it does not mount, can someone help ?
<Madhu> pici something missing while partition with ububntu?
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: boot to liveCD and resize in gparted
<Pici> kyle1: Are you sure that you have Ubuntu installed there?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> AbismoNegro, thats too large imo
<ActionParsnip> tim167: when you last removed it from a system, what steps did you take?
<AbismoNegro> i have gparted installed in ubuntu.cant i use that in ubuntu ?
<Madhu> pici?
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: if it is in use by the system then no, hence the livecd
<Madhu> pici?
<Pici> Madhu: stop.
<AbismoNegro> <ilessthan3ubuntu> i know. i didnt have any experience and had little information
<Madhu> ok
<tim167> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to make it into a bootable ubuntu usb disk
<kyle1> pici: nope, infact i'm thinking not..
<tsimpson> AbismoNegro: you can't resize partitions on a disk that the system is using, or horrible things happen
<olit> Madhu, boy be patient
<kyle1> are there other common apt-get commands
<ActionParsnip> tim167: ok then you don't want it to mount
<learner> ActionParsnip, man, do i have to reinstall xulrunner too again or is it installed itself with firefox
<Redmono> tsimpson: you can if you are using LVM
<Pici> Madhu: I need to know if you're installing Ubuntu or Fedora
<AbismoNegro> <ActionParsnip> what about the 2 other ext3 partitions which are going to take open suse? they'll be shared with ubuntu too?
<ActionParsnip> learner: its a dep, so it will install
<Madhu> ubuntu or fedora which show my whole hdd after installation?
<tsimpson> Redmono: but not while the partition(s) is/are in use
<AbismoNegro> <tsimpson> ok . thank you
<kyle1> pici: i'm sorry i just tried ssh localhost ans it worked so i guess it's pre installed. So i'm useless
<moby_> Opa boa tarde!!!!
<ruan> kyle1: if you type apt-get, it will show you all of its commands
<learner> ActionParsnip, so it mean i can leave it, no issue with that, right??
<IdleOne> !br | moby_
<AbismoNegro> i wanna instal open suse with kde desktop too. here is a pic of my gparted : http://www.up.pnu-club.com/images/y7419rjwj9ms4n7l7x5.png
<ubottu> moby_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tim167> ActionParsnip: Startup Disk Creator doesn't accept it, also create-usb-gtk, and unetbootin says it has to be mounted first
<Pici> Madhu: You asked about fedora earlier.  Their installers are not the same. I need to know if you're trying to install Ubuntu or Fedora because the instructions are different.
<learner> ActionParsnip, can u help me on kismet??
<AbismoNegro> what's your oppinion?
<Madhu> ubuntu.
<moby_> Instalei o xubuntu 10.10 e o audio não tá funcionando me ajude please! S.O.S  HELP
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: if it's ext based then it will be accessible to ubuntu
<rynti> Question - Can i activate Xinerama with Composite(Desktop effects)?
<astrostl> r-base: Depends: r-recommended (= 2.11.1-2hardy0) but 2.10.1-2hardy0 is to be installed <-- how do i 'unschedule' this installation so that i can apt-get other stuff?
<ActionParsnip> learner: i dont use it
<rynti> Question - Can i activate Xinerama with Composite(Desktop effects)?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: delete the partitions on the USB and it may help
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: i said hibernate, not suspend
<Pici> Madhu: Can you try following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<rynti> Question - Can i activate Xinerama with Composite(Desktop effects)?
<Madhu> definately.
<tim167> ActionParsnip: tried that already, but i'll try again
<moby_> Alguem pra ajudar???
<kyle1> actionparsnip: you an ubuntu wiz / dev ??
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: hibernate = suspend to disk, not ram. the contents of ram are written to the swap partition
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, and i said suspend is fine i dont need hiber
<AbismoNegro> actionparsnip did you see the pic? what is better to instal open suse in? formatting an ntfs drive or installing it on ubuntu drives
<ilessthan3ubuntu> i know the difference smarty pants
<Pici> moby_: faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas.
<ActionParsnip> kyle1: i've just used linux a long time, the only dev I do is small bash scripts to make life easy
<Madhu> Pici thank
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: i thought you were trying to say dont bother with ram and then since i said itd break hiber if you did that that you were trying to disagree with /that/
<Madhu> pici thank
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: suse won't install on ntfs, its too primitive
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, you mean dont bother with swap?
<Madhu> pici i have antoher query
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: erm yeah
<Four2zero> Hello everyone. I am about to install ubuntu 10.10 for dlna server for my samsung un46c6300 LED TV and would like to know if the ubuntu desktop or server i should go with ?. Basically what I am looking for in features is a media server that will distribute movies (.avi.mkv.mp4.mpeg2.dvix) and music (.flac) formats that will play without any hiccups, and i was thinking of using mediatomb for
<Four2zero> this.
<Four2zero> Ubuntu will be running on a socket 754 dual-core athlon 64 bit 2800+ process w/ 2GB of ram
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: just leave unpartitioned space ad then select the free space to install suse to
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, yeah i was saying that, he prolly needs it sinec he is new to this stuff
<tim167> ActionParsnip: the button 'make startup disk' in Make Startup Disk program remains grey and inactive, i deleted the fat32partition on the usb disk, selected a ubuntu iso...
<arbitrator> Okay guys, completely different question now.
<AbismoNegro> actionparsnip i know that.i mean that do i have to format and convert ntfs to ext3 for instaling suse?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: did you choose the right disk in the bottom half of the dialogue
<Pici> Madhu: Just ask the channel.
<Madhu> means pici?
<arbitrator> The reason I have this drive is to copy the contents of a partition of a failing hard disk to it, so that I have some way of saving it.
<tim167> ActionParsnip: yes, i choose /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: i know it can install to ext3, I am not sure of the ext4 support in suses personally, ask in the suse channel
<arbitrator> Should I copy these contents to a partition on the new drive, or what?
<Pici> Madhu: Don't ask me if you can ask another question, just ask.
<gartral> why does ubuntu wake up whenever i plug or unplug my laptop?
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: i use 'ushare' but it has issues  with some formats. there are workarounds that are very simple. my box is below average and it does well. the only hold up is LAN bandwidth
<Madhu> ok
<AbismoNegro> <ActionParsnip>you mean installing in the drives which ubuntu is already installed in? dosnt that reduce performance of ubuntu or sth?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: try:   gksudo usb-creator
<tim167> ActionParsnip: that's the same program, no ? i'll try
<ActionParsnip> AbismoNegro: no not at all, you will just have less space for ubuntu, it won't affect speed at all
<Madhu> in xp which programme i downloaded from net they will save on hdd before install, but in ubuntu i cant find the installation where are saving.
<Madhu> they are directly installed.
<ActionParsnip> tim167: running with gksudo should run it with extra access and may work
<Four2zero> bastidrazor, what formats does ushare have problems with playback and what ubuntu version are your running Server or Desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: you could format the stick to fat32 and the app may then pick it up
<AbismoNegro> <ActionParsnip> so is'nt that better to format and convert the 132gb ntfs drive and install suse there?
<codemagician> when I boot my machine it doesn't offer me a choice for which kernel to use, like a GRUB menu??
<tim167> ActionParsnip: yes ok i'll format it _back_ to fat32
<ThinkT510> Madhu: when you download something it goes to /home/username/Downloads
<IdleOne> codemagician: hold the shift key while booting to see the grub menu
<Madhu> no thingt510.
<codemagician> IdleOne, is there way to configure Ubuntu to always present it?
<Madhu> i install with synaptic.
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: i dont know what "being new" and "needing the system to be able to stay in that state for a week instead of just a day" have to do with each other. or "new" and "needing it to be fully powered down to get on an airplane" have to do with each other either (no, suspend is actually not a valid response to "please turn off..." on the plane)
<khrm> ThinkT510: He seems to be telling about package manager.
<IdleOne> !grub2 > codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician, please see my private message
<IdleOne> codemagician: see the message from ubottu
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: 10.04, mp4 have to be renamed to m4v and mkv also needs to be renamed to m4v.. the change in extension has zero effect on playback.
<gartral> what's the optimal partition type for a flash drive? I don't need windows support and need file permissions..
<olit> Madhu, you don't need to worry about where they go. just use sudo apt-get install <package>
<arbitrator> What does it mean when it says "the daemon is being inhibited" when I try to format a drive?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, i never listen when they say turn off electronics
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: be nice if it changed the encoding with the rename wouldnt it ;)
<tim167> ActionParsnip: formatted the usb disk to fat32, no change in usb-creator-gtk
<ThinkT510> !synaptic | Madhu
<ubottu> Madhu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: yes and no. more overhead would be an issue for me.
<ThinkT510> !synaptic | Madhu
<Madhu> yes
<ActionParsnip> tim167: could try unetbootin
<astrostl> if i have an unmet dependency package teed up for installation and it's blocking other apt-gets, how do i cancel that offending install?
<Four2zero> bastidrazor just the change in extensions, so no transcoding or converting formats. So ushare will work with popular formats that are widely used ?
<Madhu> i want the installation.
<olit> ubottu, !boot drive
<queso> A minimal install of lucid is 769MBs?
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: yes. for me it does exactly what i want.
<olit> !boot partition
<tim167> ActionParsnip: ok ill try unetbootin, also for the 3rd time now...
<Madhu> Think??
<khrm> It goes into /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> queso: if you use minimal you can get it to about 200Mb if memory serves, you will get a bootloader a kernel and kernel modules
<tim167> ActionParsnip: wierd though, the fat32 formatted disk does not mount
<moby_> Então estou precisando de uma ajudinha aí... instalei o xubuntu 10.10 e o drive de som não está funcionando.... alguem já passou por isso?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, and i travel ALOT
<ThinkT510> Madhu: you want the individual .deb package files?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: ever thought the USb stick may be bad?
<pyrony> what does it mean in aptitude when i do a search and on the leftmost column it says
<Four2zero> bastidrazor think i should run it on the ubuntu server or desktop ?
<gartral> what's the optimal partition type for a flash drive? I don't need windows support and need file permissions..
<pyrony> "iB" or "pB"?
<Madhu> yes Think.
<ilessthan3ubuntu> its just preference i guess
<Four2zero> or does not matter which ?
<queso> ActionParsnip: Ooh, I used the MinimalCD.  How do you do a minimal install?
<ThinkT510> Madhu: why?
<IdleOne> moby_: faca /join #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> tim167: got a windows pc around? Format it there and use the safetly remove option then try it in Ubuntu
<codemagician> IdleOne, thanks I will reboot
<maco> ilessthan3ubuntu: well good for you for breaking the rules. would you like a cookie?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | queso
<ubottu> queso: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: i use 10.04 desktop and have no issues. either or .. it is your choice.
<Madhu> couse where is net not avail there i can install.
<pyrony> what does it mean in aptitude when i do a search and on the leftmost column it says: "iB" or "pB" ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco,, i have too many partitions for a swap and like the other guy said i can mount a file
<ActionParsnip> queso: if you are going to install minimal then just install ubuntu-desktop you are wasting your time
<queso> ActionParsnip: I want minimal *install*, not minimal CD
<tim167> ActionParsnip: it's a harddisk usb, and the second one i try, i think it's  unlikely that they are both broken... it does mount on windows by the way
<javahorn> someone can help out?
<pyrony> (instead of just "i" or "p")
<ilessthan3ubuntu> maco, would you like a gold star for listening to authorit?
<javahorn> i am clueless, how to restore ubuntu, i am on recovery mode!
<queso> ActionParsnip: I'm not, it's for a server
<ActionParsnip> queso: if you install minimal then install lxde or something you can build a super tiny OS
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Madhu
<ubottu> Madhu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Four2zero> bastidrazor what about mediatomb I was really considering in trying that out as well, have you tryed it ?
<ActionParsnip> queso: then minimal is great for a server :)
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: i have not.
<Four2zero> bastidrazor okay, thank you for the reply. its been really helpful.
<pyrony> allo?
<ActionParsnip> queso: the minimal can install server which adds extra stuff, there is a difference
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: best of luck.
<queso> ActionParsnip: But a fresh install using mini.iso is 769MBs
<olit> ActionParsnip,  is there any way of making boot partition in running ubuntu
<jbrokc> Hi I'm trying to install a package postgresql and libpq-dev and the error I'm getting back is Fails to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/... 404 Not Fount IP []...
<panfist> is there a way to get support to view jbg/jbig images?
<jbrokc> Anyone know how I might go about fixing this?
<ThinkT510> !deb > ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510, please see my private message
<Madhu> Think is there any software package cd?
<ActionParsnip> queso: for server, yes I believe so
<ben225> how can i download an entire directory using wget/curl/ or something else?
<queso> ActionParsnip: Oh, I thought it would be smaller than that.
<ActionParsnip> olit: you can make one at install time
<ben225> not necessarily indexed by the site files
<washuu_de> summed up-how_to_have nautilus at a peecet speed
<arbitrator> Hate. Everything. So it seems the best solution to "daemon is being inhibited" is to reboot.
<ThinkT510> !offline | Madhu
<ubottu> Madhu: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<olit> ActionParsnip, no its late
<queso> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks
<washuu_de> *deevent
<washuu_de> sry
<tim167> ActionParsnip: there's really something wrong with my mounting system, i connect several usb sticks/disks...and none of them mount
<ThinkT510> Madhu: sorry about that, wasn't sure of the link
<ActionParsnip> olit: ive never used one personally, you could boot to liveCD, resize partitions and make one
<ActionParsnip> tim167: then manually mount it
<queso> ActionParsnip: so using mini.iso vs the regular server iso is that you don't have to update everything after installing.
<Hedgehog456> can you check if there is a package called winetricks?
<ThinkT510> !info winetricks
<ubottu> Package winetricks does not exist in maverick
<codemagician> my ubuntu gnome desktop freezes when I play youtube videos?
<codemagician> my ubuntu gnome desktop freezes when I play youtube videos?
<olit> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Hedgehog456> get flash?
<ActionParsnip> queso: the minimal install will give a super tiny OS which will boot FAST, I do believe it installs the OS from the repos so shouldn't need upgrading
<behel1t> will ubuntu release an official kernel upgrade once the "200 lines of code" goes stable?  or is that something users will have to wait for in the next full release
<badbyte> i have a zotac ion board with windows xp installed on it, now i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and i have nitced that it is a little laggy. is there a way that i would use both atom cores to run the system more smoothely?
<queso> ActionParsnip: but the end result in size is the same
<IdleOne> behel1t: it has already been released iirc
<ThinkT510> behel1t: that is in the 2.6.38 kernel which is slated for the 11.04 release
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: what is the output of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      thanks
<ActionParsnip> queso: you can keep it as minimal, or you can install the server stuffs
<behel1t> IdleOne ThinkT510 ty
<Roasted> Has anybody joined an Ubuntu machine to a Windows domain? I'm getting a series of errors when I try to join or leave the domain. I finally got joining to work but it seems as if leaving the domain is continually failing with a 1225 error code. Has anybody dealt with this?
<magn3ts> This is really urgent: is there a log of GNOME remote desktop connections made?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: why is it urgent?
<magn3ts> because someone's been remoted into my PC for a few hours
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: just restart the vino service and it will kill the,
<magn3ts> I already disconnected them
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/jJVLet9j
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: thats why you should use vnc over ssh, port forwarding the vnc ports on your router is a REALLY bad idea
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I
<magn3ts> I'm at Uni, no control. I normally don't have VNC turned on.
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: seems fine..
<washuu_de> hihi: naurilus PRoblems
<KB1JWQ> magn3ts: /var/log/ may have something of note in secure, auth, daemon, or messages
<magn3ts> The weird thing is... they brute forced a very hard password... or GNOME's implementation has a security flaw.
<magn3ts> I mean, my password was 20 characters long....
<ilessthan3ubuntu> doesnt matter
<ilessthan3ubuntu> vnc exlpoits bypass pwds
<badbyte> i have a zotac ion board with windows xp installed on it, now i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and i have nitced that it is a little laggy. is there a way that i would use both atom cores to run the system more smoothely?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> if youre patched and aware its ok to fwd ports
<magn3ts> Are you telling me Vino has known exploits ilessthan3ubuntu ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> just expect brute foreces
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: vnc is a weak protocol
<ilessthan3ubuntu> magn3ts, i thought you guys said vnc
<magn3ts> ilessthan3ubuntu, Vino is VNC.
<magn3ts> I think this should now be tagged as a security vulnerability since multiple people with complex passwords protecting their Vino servers have been compromised. It makes me think that Vino is vulnerable to the same vulnerability, or something similar, as below.
<magn3ts> That's a quote...
<magn3ts> and really concerning.
<washuu_de> ook
<ilessthan3ubuntu> magn3ts, then im saying your pwd makes no difference depending on the vuln.
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, just crashed without doing anything during upgrade
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, the characters all disappeared on this window
<washuu_de> ok na
<magn3ts> ilessthan3ubuntu, ... I understand that... but are we just jumping to assuming that Vino has vulnerabilities? Known ones?
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: is it the same in all browsers?
<ben1066> anyone know how to use /etc/enviroment
<jgcampbell300> I have a notebook with ubuntu on it the way its setup and i have a desktop ... will it work if i ghost the hard drive in my notebook and put it on my desktop or is there some kind of issue doing that ?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> magn3ts, idk, lets look
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, well it appears not to be browser related. I wonder if its CPU intensity. its rather hot in my room 32C
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: true, flash does mash cpus
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, is there any diagnostics I could try?
<ilessthan3ubuntu> why is it called vino and not vnc again?
<jrib> ben1066: use it to do what?
<jgcampbell300> !vino
<ilessthan3ubuntu> nevermind, gnome
<magn3ts> ilessthan3ubuntu, Vino is the GNOME impl of VNC server
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: could try lightspark
<ben1066> set path to add android sdk and eclipse
<ActionParsnip> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 159 kB, installed size 512 kB
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, I meant for the machine hardware in general
<jgcampbell300> !info impl
<ubottu> Package impl does not exist in maverick
<eXopeth> ..
<jgcampbell300> !impl
<magn3ts> jgcampbell300, it's shorthand for implementation.
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, this problem didn't happen before. but I used to use my a/c until a few days ago
<Fantazie> a
<jgcampbell300> magn3ts, thank yoiu
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: try an alternate flash, see if it eats your cpu less, then you'll know
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, ok. I'll give it a ago. thanks
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: or have the cpu temp visible and see how high it flys
<learner> ActionParsnip, so what do you use???
<ActionParsnip> learner: for what?
<badbyte> i have a zotac ion board with windows xp installed on it, now i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and i have nitced that it is a little laggy. is there a way that i would use both atom cores to run the system more smoothely?
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, where do I find the CPU temp? is there command line version?
<Odaym> when i go to the Nagios folder and type "./configure" it gives me "configure: error: cannot find sources (base/nagios.c) in . or .." but nagios.c is in the Nagios folder
<jrib> ben1066: just use ~/.profile unless you need to do it system-wide and not just for your user.  In~/.profile you'll see an existing example on how to add ~/bin to your PATH
<ericbitters> #gentoo
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ActionParsnip> learner: I use skimmed milk in my tea
<Roasted> Has anybody joined an Ubuntu machine to a Windows domain using Likewise Open? I'm getting a series of errors when I try to join or leave the domain. I finally got joining to work but it seems as if leaving the domain is continually failing with a 1225 error code. Has anybody dealt with this?
<panfist> i would like to compile my own version of imagemagick, so the first thing i wanted to do was remove the one on the system, but apparently a lot of programs depend on it
<lordjj> Can someone tell me how fix my numpad: Instead of typing numbers it's scrolling the mouse (num lock doesn't seem to change anything)
<ilessthan3ubuntu> whats the new milw0rm alternative? i can never spell it right
<ben1066> jrib kk, although system wide could be usefull else I cant sudo any of the commands no?
<panfist> i would like to replace the version on the system with one i have compiled myself but i'm not sure how to do that
<eXopeth> hi everybody
<khrm> injector or something like that
<ActionParsnip> learner: and i use busses to get to work
<learner> ActionParsnip, ha ha ha... wow... liked that.. any help on cracking wifi passes with broadcom
<ilessthan3ubuntu> khrm, thats right!!! ty
<maco> learner: not in this channel
<ActionParsnip> learner: i dont do cracking and I don't use broadcom
<dejan_> where can I find serious forums about science, programming..?
<jrib> ben1066: the syntax is the same
<eXopeth> ..
<ActionParsnip> learner: try narrowing your questions down when you ask, you'll get better answers
<hytreem> eXopeth, what's up?
<ben1066> k I dont need to export right?
<Lone_Crow> anyone recommend a good gui based backup software to run as a server on an ubuntu machine.  I use rsync but I'd like a gui based one for my other users to be able to use it.  I want to use scp or ssh to go into remote linux machines and back them up at scheduled times etc
<eXopeth> hi hytreem
<Lone_Crow> there is a gui for rsync but it doesnt allow scheduling and all that..
<Redmono> how do i add multiverse repo ?
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, CPU Temperature:    +50.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +75.0°C)
<codemagician> MB Temperature:     +49.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +75.0°C)
<ActionParsnip> Lone_Crow: grsync
<hytreem> hi eXopeth, why are you ..'ing?
<jgcampbell300> can ubuntu be ghosted from one computer to a diffrent computer with diffrent hardware
<Lone_Crow> grsync.. ok thanks I'll check it out
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, this is without flash
<learner> ActionParsnip, fine than where, can you help me in that context, cause am running low on money & i need my neighbour wifi to continue my studies on for downloading certain tutorials etc. any help
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: sure, use partimage
<Odaym> when i go to the Nagios folder and type "./configure" it gives me "configure: error: cannot find sources (base/nagios.c) in . or .." but nagios.c is in the Nagios folder
<dejan_> Redmono
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> learner: not sure, its not supported here either
<Hedgehog456> are there any requirements for wine, like a license etc?
<Lone_Crow> wait yeah I tried grsync.. doesnt look like it allows remote backups from other locations TO this machine
<ActionParsnip> Lone_Crow: you'll need to mount the remote filesystem
<TrickyJ> hi friends..
<Lone_Crow> Yeah I have it mounted and searched didnt see it as an availble selection
<learner> ActionParsnip, i need to crack my Wifi WPA pass, i know kismet can do it, but am not getting the suitable driver for my wifi, or may be i cant patch it, what eve the case is, am not able to make it.
<Lone_Crow> then there is scheduling... is it possible with grsync?
<ThinkT510> Hedgehog456: wine is free, no eula or microsoft liscence required
<ActionParsnip> Lone_Crow: if its mounted, just select the mount point as the source
<jrib> Odaym: use the repositories, nagios  seems to be in the repositories
<TrickyJ> Hi I got Samsung Coryby mate b3313 celphone and I got Airtel GPRS connection in that now I wann connect ma cell using USB cable and want to access internet but its not allowing me to connect.. ?? Need help
<Cendar> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10 on an old laptop. i get an error at the install : "cannot mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs "
<ActionParsnip> Lone_Crow: once you setup grsync you will see the rsync command in the bottom, you can the copy that and cron it
<Hedgehog456> when i installed it, it asked me the MSEULA and i accidentally clicked through
<dejan_> Redmono pl pm me i don't know on Smuxi yet
<Odaym> jrib, what's the entry?
<Cendar> then i have a command line prompt. what an i do ?
<Odaym> jrib, and how do i search for it? "sudo apt-cache search nagios"?
<Lone_Crow> ahhh ok
<ActionParsnip> Cendar: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Lone_Crow: sneaky stuff ;)
<learner> hey any one how to patch wifi drivers
<Lone_Crow> I'm just trying to find something that is a little easier so my employees can use it
<jrib> Odaym: apt-cache search -n nagios
<dejan_> guys Ubuntu is best thing that happened to me
<Cendar> actionParsnip : yes, i already used this CD to do a successful install 2 months ago
<Lone_Crow> Ubuntu is damn nice ..
<ActionParsnip> Cendar: ok is the ram in the system healthy?
<Jayro> hi, i cannot get apache to start... it was working earlier but i had to restart it. it would not restart so i did "sudo killall apache" and now it will not start again.
<TTSDA> Hello guys, I did something (I dont know what) and I broke my ubunt, now it boots to a interface with grey panels, I can see the mouse moving but I cant do anything, clicking is useless. What can I do ? I was loving my ubuntu (10.10)
<dale> i just switched to Ubuntu from Mac OS X
<Cendar> ActionParsnip : i don't know, i'll do a check then ?
 * ActionParsnip likes xpud in most cases :)
<nimbiotics> hello all, using gedit, which Highlight Mode is appropiate for a bash file? TIA!
<learner> any help on patching wifi drivers, help appreciated
<TTSDA> Someone ? Please :<
<ActionParsnip> Cendar: when the CD starts to boot press SPACE and select the memory test, you can also test the CD too
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: shell script
<dale> where can one get help with handbrake-gtk on Maverick
<TTSDA> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dejan_> learner what computer do you have
<TTSDA> ok
<ben1066> PATH = "$HOME/eclipse:$HOME/android/sdk/tools:$HOME/android/sdk/platform-tools:$
<ben1066> why doesnt that work in ~/.profile
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<TTSDA> LOL, typo
<erUSUL> nimbiotics: scripts->sh
<badbyte> i have a zotac ion board with windows xp installed on it, now i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and i have nitced that it is a little laggy. is there a way that i would use both atom cores to run the system more smoothely?
<Jayro> wait. i have rebooted and apache is now working. which brings me back to my original issue.- I am trying to use glype proxy. it loads the main page ifine. but when i type in a url to visit i a http error 5 wbecause it cant find browse.php
<TTSDA> ActionParsnip: no.
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: don't do that dude, you'll screw your system
<dejan_> Jayroo after making changes restart apache server
<ben1066> oh at the end its $PATH
<ben1066> :P
<nimbiotics> erUSUL: THX!
<xfgghjlsine> some one please advise me what is goin gon : http://pastebin.com/DsitQ3ve
<ben1066> PATH = "$HOME/eclipse:$HOME/android/sdk/tools:$HOME/android/sdk/platform-tools:$
<ben1066> PATH"
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: use:   export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/eclipse:$HOME/android/sdk/tools:$HOME/android/sdk/platform-tools
<Jayro> dejan_, yeas still dosnt work
<erUSUL> ben1066: first you have to add to your path not redefine it. second in shell you can not have spaces around assigment
<khrm> learner: go to here: #backtrack-linux
<TTSDA> Actionparsnip: But the clock and CPU widgets are working
<TTSDA> They are moving
<dejan_> I never used proxy with apache
<erUSUL> ben1066: spaces around the =
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: if you log in as another user is it the same?
<TTSDA> I have auto-login
<ben1066> thanks
<Odaym> i installed "nagios3-core", jrib
<TTSDA> ActionParsnip: I was installing BURG and it happened on one of the reboots, After I changed some settings, I may have deleted some file by mistake :s
<learner> dejan_, its dell N5010,
<erUSUL> ben1066: PATH=~/eclipse:~/android/sdk/tools:~/android/sdk/platform-tools:"${PATH}"
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: press CTRL+ALT+F1    and run: gnome-session-save --kill    it may just work
<Odaym> but i have no idea how to work it, jrib
<dejan_> I am so amased with ubuntu/gnome I don't have time to install apache and mysql php :)
<learner> dejan_, can you help me with that buddy....
<jrib> Odaym: I would have gone with nagios3.  I have no idea what nagios even is so I can't help you with using it
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: it's a 3rd party app so you used it at your own risk
<Odaym> the source file i downloaded from its website did not ./configure, and so their manual is useless
<dejan_> what is good editor for web development, web sites
<dejan_> for gnome
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: bluefish
<jrib> Odaym: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/nagios.html
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: its one I know,not sure how good it is
<erUSUL> !html | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<dejan_> thanks
<ryepup>  I'm trying to restore an open, deleted file using "ln -L", and
<ryepup> 	  getting a "No such file or directory" error.  Various blog comments
<ryepup> 	  say this works, but isn't on my system.  I'm using coreutils 8.5 on
<ryepup> 	  ubuntu.  Any pointers?
<FloodBot3> ryepup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<learner> khrm, its not working man, any other ideas
<ryepup> (sorry, bad copy/paste)
<xfgghjlsine> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xfgghjlsine> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xfgghjlsine> is only available from another source... what to do i have allready tried to add repo
<ActionParsnip> xfgghjlsine: enale the partner repo
<xfgghjlsine> did tried no feedback from terminal to say it is added
<javahorn_> erUSUL: let me know, i am on recovery mode, for persisting issue of screen brightness, and normal boot goes to commandline. so i am on recovery mode, can recovery mode , ie any option i should try to restore the defaults?
<jrib> ryepup: you can just grab the file from /proc/ usually
<ActionParsnip> xfgghjlsine: use the software centre to check the repo is added
<erUSUL> javahorn_: what defaults?
<xfgghjlsine> i am using putty this is on a vps
<dejan_> just one more question, do I need some kind of antivirus or protection software for linux, I plan to use apache and maybe istall ubuntu server in future..
<ryepup> jrib: my process is actively writing to it, so a cp /proc/$PID/fd/$FD isn't a great solution
<TTSDA> ActionParsnip: Thank you for the key combo, I will now try to fic this
<dejan_> it my first time on linux/ubuntu
<TTSDA> *fix
<erUSUL> !virus | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  as i changed as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<javahorn_> erUSUL: You can check your keymap using gconf-editor and looking under /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings. Bindings without sensible key names are probably bugs.
<dejan_> thanks again eruSUL
<khrm> dejan_ : Use snort ids
<dejan_> khrm what is that :S
<jrib> ryepup: I was going to suggest you create a hard link, but I suppose that's what -L is for?
<javahorn_> and went to powermanagement tab and  changed battery_reduce and other options as i thought fit
<javahorn_> erUSUL: and after reboot , it went into commandline !
<ryepup> jrib: yeah, the ln -L gives a "No such file or directory"
<erUSUL> javahorn_: that shouldn't prevent the gui from starting afaik
<ActionParsnip> ryepup: use tab to complete filenames
<khrm> dejan_ : It is an intrusion detection/prevention system. If you are going to use server then use it otherwise don't.
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  from recovery mode , how i can regain ?
<dejan_> ok i found thanks alot all
<dejan_> thanks khrm i will check that defeitively
<phoenixsampras> Help!! the network icon is not showing up?? how to restart it??
<erUSUL> javahorn_: did you get an error message when booting? as to why the gui couldn't start?
<erUSUL> phoenixsampras: alt + f2 run nm-applet
<ryepup> ActionParsnip: I can cat /proc/2260/fd/3 with no problem, but ln -L says "no file", even when autocompleting
<jrib> ryepup: do you mind pastebinning your terminal session so we can rule out silly mistakes?
<erUSUL> phoenixsampras: also check that you have a notification area in your panel
<ryepup> jrib: gladly
<javahorn_> erUSUL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  it talked about BIOS setting , so i went to the link above and changed as it suggests
<ActionParsnip> ryepup: thats why then ;)
<Odaym> how do i set permission for all to read?
<Redmono> anyonr knows what is mr Mark nickname ?
<Odaym> and how do i set permission for all to write?
<jrib> !permission | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<javahorn_> erUSUL: In Samsung Netbooks (namely N140) enter with F2 the Bios and go to "Advanced" and set "EDB (Execute Disable Bit)" to "enabled".
<eoss> uhm
<eoss> i think i got hacked
<bencc1> I'm trying to change permissions to read but see no effect "chmod -R o+r /var/cache/somefolder"
<bencc1> am I missing something?
<erUSUL> javahorn_: and if you change that to disable the machine boots with gui ? or what?
<Redmono> eoss how do you know that ?
<eoss> uhm fuck
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  NO
<eoss> im not sudo anymore
<IdleOne> !language | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erUSUL> javahorn_: i am i bit lost here... what exact commands you run?
<eoss> there smultiple connection
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  so i went to recovery mode
<eoss> set up
<FloodBot3> eoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eoss> on my machine
<crowjo> Hello!
<eoss> what i do
<Redmono> if that was true you probably woulnd know about it it must be something else
<erUSUL> javahorn_: from the first page
<xfgghjlsine>  i have tried : sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" nothing happens im inside my source.list and it is empty i am using putty to my vps
<crowjo> Could someone help a ubuntu newbie out?
<eoss> i do w command
<eoss> i have tty on my
<javahorn_> erUSUL:   gconf-editor and looking under /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<dmkryl> hi can anyone help me with a fstab problem i believe i have f... this
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, I turned the A/C on and the condition is changing
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<citrus5252342> hello
<erUSUL> javahorn_: but you did not change anything there, did you ?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  i went to powermanagement tab slightly up once this opens and changed the battery_reduce(graphic no command) etc
<Pici> eoss: stop pressing enter between every three words.
<hermonethic> \list
<Odaym> i am logged in as root, trying to change a file permission on a hidden folder in Home, and getting permission denied
<ThinkT510> crowjo: you have to tell us the problem so we can help
<javahorn_> and erUSUL i did change as that was the purpose
<Odaym> how is that possible
<dejan_> I sugegst you all to check and install software from science to see some awesomeness
<ryepup> jrlib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575144/
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  and somehow in recovery mode what i wanted to achieve ie unplugging should not dim the brightness, it does not !
<xfgghjlsine> jrib nothing in source.listd either
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  but why i donot get normal gui boot up
<erUSUL> javahorn_: really dunno; without any error message is hard to know why it fails
<psion> how can I try using a different driver for ntfs? currently it's using FUSE which seems to have very high overhead.  how do I switch to ntfs-3g?
<Hedgehog456> what does monodevelop do?
<erUSUL> javahorn_: you do not get to the login screen?
<ryepup> ActionParsnip: I guess I don't understand why cat would be able to see it an ln -L can't.  Seems like I must be stoing something silly
<ThinkT510> !mono | Hedgehog456
<erUSUL> Hedgehog456: is an IDE for mono ( a .NET implementation )
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  no, i takes me to commandline login
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: sounds like you have stock cooling
<erUSUL> javahorn_: if you try « sudo start gdm » in recovery mode?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  /var/log/Xorg.log - i had look here too
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: pastebin your command and output: grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list*
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  where to enter that ?
<erUSUL> ryepup: ln does not have a -L switch.
<erUSUL> javahorn_: in the command line
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  let me try
<Guest1588> need to download software to open bin files
<dejan_> guys
<ryepup> erUSUL: the newer version does: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/ln-invocation.html#ln-invocation
<dejan_> you know what I realised
<dejan_> sound effects in gnome are from civilisaton!!!
<dejan_> :)
<dejan_> anyone played civilisation I did 20 years ago :)
<eoss> ok im not sudo anymore
<eoss> says im not in the sudoers file
<khrm> Guest1588: what software?
<Guest59485> to unzip bin files
<BuGo> iwconfig sees interface and marks it as wlan0, ifconfig doesn't see it. "sudo ifup wlan0" says that there is no such interface wlan0=wlan0. What do?
<eoss> guys, why am i not in sudoer file anymore
<dejan_> anyone who played civilisation join my channel :)
<eoss> how could that change
<eoss> i am hacked
<eoss> someone help
<FloodBot3> eoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> Hey guys - how do I remove ALL usernames from the login screen? I want the users to have to type in their username.
<tim167> hello, i copied a casper-rw file to the root of  a bootable usb ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to be loaded, how can i check this ?
<[segfault]_> eoss: are you logged in as root or some other user?
<badbyte> guys i need help i uninstalled the nvidia driver and now i cant get gdm running
<Roasted> nevermind think I found it
<eoss> im logged into the account i always log into
<badbyte> what can i do to change that?
<BuGo> anyone?
<eoss> amd when i do sudo command it doesnt work anymore
<khrm> Guest1588: There's a software called archive manager present in ubuntu laready for that.
<sandip> but dude i saw in archive manager i din't find any which is like winrar or winzip
<javahorn_> erUSUL: in recovery mode , sudo start gdm , indeed starts the Screen . :) but what is the lesson, now the normal mode should ?
<[segfault]_> eoss: try logging in as root and giving yourself back privileges.  Someone here probably can give you specific instructions for that.
<fisch246> when will the next "Ubuntu Open Week" be? the oct before 12.04?
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, I noted the Xorg process running as root and container-plugin running as me max out at 100% and then crash the firefix browser. any suggestions?
<eoss> was i hacked?
<BuGo> what have you done to ifconfig and ifup
<dmkryl> help i can't hibernate my laptop anymore it says to me 2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<erUSUL> javahorn_: it should yes... if you boot into norm,al mode you end up in terminal too; or what happens?
<BuGo> i cannot up or down any interfaces
<[segfault]_> eoss: don't know, but not likely.  more than likely a configuration issue
<erUSUL> dmkryl: you have disabled swap ?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  let me try again .... in normal mode, not in recovery mode
<BluesKaj> eoss, are you asked for a pw?
<sandip> what i pw?
<eoss> yes i am
<dmkryl> erUSUL: how do i see if is enable?
<eoss> BlueBomber7,
<eoss> BluesKaj,
<roasted> By default, Ubuntu's Update Manager comes up every so often to notify you of updates. How can I prevent this from happening? Also, if I'm logged in as a limited user (non sudo user) would it still pop up even if that user doesn't have rights to instal?
<sandip> Hey eoss what is pw?
<eoss> e0s is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<erUSUL> dmkryl: swapon -s
<ibm> i
<BluesKaj> sandip, pw=password
<sandip> ohhh
<ibm> cc
<ibm> bonjours
<dmkryl> erUSUL: /dev/sda2                               partition	4192252	0	-1
<sandip> i knw that
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  No, it does not , says your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections, please check your BIOS settings ....
<ibm> fr
<ibm> francais
<ThinkT510> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sandip> well bluesKaj i want a software for bin files
<ibm> comen fer
<sandip> Do u knw any?
<Nexus-Wind> So I have a complicated Xinerama setup that was a bitch to setup.
<badbyte> quit
<citrus5252342> CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE ME A GOOD VERSION OF LINUX THAT'LL WORK
<citrus5252342> ON MY CRAPTOP
<fisch246> !cap | citrus5252342
<Nexus-Wind> If I want to change my monito setup to one monitor for a week how can I backup my settings for these 4 monitors?
<Nexus-Wind> backup xorg.conf?
<fisch246> !caps | citrus5252342
<ubottu> citrus5252342: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Chipzzz> roasted: you can change the settings in update manager so that it does not check any more but it might not be such a good idea
<eoss> ok i type groups and i know what happened now i need help bad
<xonax> hi... i'm having a problem with ssl sniffing script, it works , but no at all...can anyone help me?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  and this link is recommended ie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  so i am in loop !
<eoss> i overwrote all my groups i was in and replace it with www-data
<OerHeks> sandip, start a .bin file > ./filename.bin
<guntbert> fisch246: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<roasted> Chipzzz: for me, it's the ideal idea, because I'm deploying Ubuntu to students. I do NOT want students to see more than they have to, including update manager. That's something I will take care of without their involvement. :P
<fisch246> !pm | citrus5252342
<ubottu> citrus5252342: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> sandip, opena console , cd to the bin file dir and do, ./nameoffile.bin
<erUSUL> javahorn_: yeah; but why on earth lackin NX disables gui? it makes no sense. many machines do not have that
<kunji> citrus5252342: what exactly are we talking about here, this craptop you speak of?
<ibm> comen on fé pour changer de cono
<javahorn_> erUSUL: says about NX capabilities but unable to use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable .....
<Chipzzz> roasted: lol ;)
<sandip> ok let me try , thanks Oerheks
<sandip> and thanks BluesKaj
<fisch246> guntbert: alright sounds good, thanks
<[segfault]_> eoss: if you log out and then log in as root, you should be able to go to System/Administration/Users and Groups, select your user account, then Advanced/User Privileges, and make sure "Administer the system" is checked.  You can also modify your groups there.
<OerHeks> sandip if it does not start > chmod +x filename.bin
<Pici> xonax: FloodBot3 is a bot, a computer program, it can't answer your questions.
<erUSUL> javahorn_: it has to be something else...
<erUSUL> javahorn_: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<sandip> Okei Oerheks
<xonax> who can answer a simple question about ssl sniffing?
<Pici> xonax: ##security perhaps, or maybe ##networking
<xonax> thanks
<eoss> [segfault]_, i was in a bunch of groups by default i dont know which to add
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  that is tough, how to ? i tried sudo cp <filename> /media/<latest>/<filename> -- it did not copy to USB
<dmkryl> erUSUL: the -1 means the swap partition has an error?
<[segfault]_> eoss: well the 'admin' group is a good start.  I can check and see what the other default groups are if I can find em... hang on.
<guest4342> Hi. Why does gksu -u user gnome-session-save --logout does not work?
<eoss> [segfault]_, thanks seg
<ibm> comen aquesédé a un réson francais
<erUSUL> dmkryl: no; it is the priority
<Pici> !fr | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ibm> pici oui
<saud12> hi all
<erUSUL> dmkryl: maybe the swap space is not enough to hold your ram?
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: http://pastebin.com/VmRmyPcm shows that your sources.list is not empty and does contain the partner repository
<ibm> comen fer pour rejoindre ubuntu fr
<dmkryl> erUSUL: is the double of my current ram
<hytreem> ibm, #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> ibm: /join #ubuntu-fr
<xfgghjlsine> still having issues then why does nano not see anything
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  any relevant bit from there to post?
<saud12> can somebody tell me how i can learn linux as soon as possibil ?
<xangua> saud12: read a lot
<xfgghjlsine> or indeed root not see a thing
<guntbert> !manual < saud12
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saud12> i need your help plz ?
<erUSUL> javahorn_:  « grep '\(EE\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log  » do you see something?
<guntbert> !manual | saud12
<ubottu> saud12: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: nice!
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: how are you trying to see?
<xfgghjlsine> with using nano
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: scroll down maybe?
<xfgghjlsine> i do
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  so tough, even keys are mapped awkward !!!
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<xfgghjlsine> blank
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: try: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  i should look for any error in the file, timestamp?
<erUSUL> javahorn_: :/
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: maybe you mistyped the filename when you started nano
<the-prototype> Can anyone tell me how to get the Synaptic Packet Manager and Firestarter firewall to accept my password when it asks for it? Only rejects when i get the option to use keychain...
<erUSUL> javahorn_: the file already marks errors with (EE) at the beggining of the line
<erUSUL> javahorn_: so the grep should return the lines with errors
<ActionParsnip> the-prototype: use:  gksudo firestarter       firetarter doesn't need to be running for the firewall to work, its only a frontend
<javahorn_> erUSUL: (WW) warning (EE) error, NI not implemented, (??) unknown -- this is first EE
<Hans_Henrik> Wubi is saying "no wubildr" and quits when booting. help please
<[segfault]_> eoss: besides the group with your own user name in it, the default groups for me on my system appear to be: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare, so hopefully that helps you.
<eoss> [segfault]_, i cant log in as root it says authentication failure
<javahorn_> erUSUL: (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory -- second relevant one, in between it was SCREEN ie EE of those!
<eoss> [segfault]_, i dont remember setting a pw to log in as root...
<eoss> [segfault]_, just my username pw
<erUSUL> javahorn_: no relevan...
<erUSUL> javahorn_: no relevant...
<[segfault]_> eoss: well, you definitely need your root password to log in.  I think the pw is set when you install.
<javahorn_> erUSUL: (EE) intel(0): No Kernel modesetting driver detected
<erUSUL> javahorn_: that may have something to do ...
<mherweg>  eoss: try: sudo bash
<the-prototype> ActionParsnip ah ok. and what about synaptic manager? i try to get the linux firmware update, i'm prompted with the password screen that has the keychain option, and my pw gets rejected?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  i remember now, i did set for this modesetting in quiet splash part, let me try removing it
<eoss> [segfault]_, not in the sudoers file
<erUSUL> javahorn_: :(
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  that might be strong candidate ?
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: pastebin your attempt at installing java
<eoss> [segfault]_, i did su- too i never set a root pw i thought it was the same as my username pw because everytime i sudo i enter my uesrname pw and it work
<MaRk-I> eoss: did you change/modify your hostname?
<erUSUL> javahorn_: you added nomodeset to kernel options?
<eoss> hostname i dont think so
<Pici> MaRk-I: he cleared his groups.
<[segfault]_> eoss: Try the instructions at this page to reset your root password: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<mherweg> eoss: can you boot from live CD or stick ?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  yes
<MaRk-I> Pici: oh ok ty
<xfgghjlsine> ok i now see 3 things http://pastebin.com/ApfUzAgH but what does this mean to me i still canot install java
<eoss> mherweg, i could i have the disk i installed with
<ActionParsnip> the-prototype: not sure, if you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade    does the password work there?
<eoss> is it possible i was hacked
<the-prototype> Yes it does, actually. works on everything except on the prompts where i have the option for keychain
<[segfault]_> eoss: did't you say you messed up your groups accidentally?
<eoss> yes but that doesnt explain the root pw
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: how are you actually trying to install java?  What command are you using?
<dmkryl> erUSUL: the swap partition has to have any special options in fstab?
<ActionParsnip> xfgghjlsine: there isnt a partner repo there
<erUSUL> dmkryl: no
<xfgghjlsine> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<[segfault]_> eoss: well it is easy to reset the root pw by booting into single user mode like the link above says.  I would try that first, then go from there.
<Chipzzz> eoss: try adding yourself to the admin group
<plumeetoilee> bonsoir y'a quelqu'un?
<[segfault]_> Chipzzz: he won't be able to since he isn't a member of that group, not of the sudo group either, atm, will he?
<guntbert> eoss: by default the root account is disabled and you will always get    Authentication failure
<hytreem> bonsoir plumeetoilee, c'est canal est seulement anglais ;)
<phoenixsampras> Help!! the network icon is not showing up?? how to restart it??<< please
<plumeetoilee> zut, et ou je pourrais trouver de l'aide en francais hytreem?
<guntbert> !fr | plumeetoilee
<ubottu> plumeetoilee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hytreem> plumeetoilee, /join ubuntu-fr (ou bavarde avec moi :P)
<xangua> phoenixsampras: add notification area, run: nm-applet
<eoss> good to know guntbert, Chipzzz i cant gonna reset the root pw now
<Chipzzz> [segfault] can he boot into single user mode & get root priv that way?
<plumeetoilee> Rires, hytreem, ok en pv peut etre, pour pas déranger ici?
<Nicky> Hi there... does anyone know, how I can be able to mount an spanned dynamic NTFS volume in Unbuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<hytreem> plumeetoilee, ok
<areon> how destroy ubuntu in 2 minutes?? write: sudo aptitude remove python :)
<Chipzzz> areon: lol
<lolens> Извиняюсь...
<[segfault]_> Chipzzz: well, that was what I was hoping, but if it is disabled entirely like you mentioned, then probably not..
<lolens> Дык почему интернет то пропал?
<lolens> Не трогал ведь его...
<[segfault]_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: pastebin the output of that command
<areon> Chipzzz,  it 's not funny i must reinstall :D
<Chipzzz> :(
<lolens> oh... sorry...
<plumeetoilee> join Ubuntu-fr
<dmkryl> erUSUL: could it be the size of the swap partition?
<javahorn_> erUSUL:  now it boots normally but i take off power plug , screen dims !
<guntbert> eoss: but you still need a way to edit the sudoers file -- restart the system and from the grub menu choose "recovery mode"
<zack> Is this the right place to ask hard drive questions?
<Chipzzz> areon: did you try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<guntbert> eoss: and root shell from there
<xfgghjlsine> jrib http://pastebin.com/sVMwYYu6
<erUSUL> dmkryl: it could be yes i asked earlier if it is big enough to hold all the ram ?
<eoss> how do i activate these runlevel
<areon> Chipzzz,  ?
<guntbert> zack: only if they are ubuntu related, else try ##hardware
<dmkryl> erUSUL: yes my ram is 2 gb and the swap is 4gb
<[segfault]_> eoss: just append 'single' to the end of the kernel line.  you will have to hit 'e' to edit it first, though
<plumeetoilee> bonsoir, j'aurais besoin de quelques explications s'il vous plait
<Chipzzz> areon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> eoss: ubuntu uses upstart ... no runlevels
<eoss> no i mean when im restarting, on windows its usuallty like f12 or something
<guntbert> !fr | plumeetoilee
<ubottu> plumeetoilee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zack> thank you, guntbert.  I shall
<eoss> what button i press
<erUSUL> dmkryl: then i dunno why it fails ....
<plumeetoilee> zut, désolée
<areon> Chipzzz,  late :D i reinstall all
<Chipzzz> areon: :(
<neverminder> bonsoir
<gluon> how can I check how many boots are remaining before the next fschk?
<areon> Chipzzz,  becose never work any comands
<jrib> xfgghjlsine: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again
<Chipzzz> eoss: shift key during boot gets grub menu
<xfgghjlsine> jrib i have done sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade .. so i must do it again is what you say
<phoenixsampras> thank you!!!
<phoenixsampras> lovya ya guys
<Chipzzz> areon: hang around & learn so you don't have to go through that again in the future :)
<dejan_> me2
<dejan_> thanks for ubuntu
<xfgghjlsine> succes !
<xfgghjlsine> i thank you sir
<jrib> gluon: you can use tune2fs
<areon> Chipzzz,  yes yes :D mystakes make you stronger
<Chipzzz> :)
<sploozer> Hello..i'm having trouble redirecting port 80 traffic on my local box to my squid proxy on 3128 locally...i've setup a few components w/ iptables but nothing gets redirected..i see the port 80 traffic come in my squid box but never gets pushed to 3128...suggestions?
<xfgghjlsine> silly little oversight by a novice :D
<xfgghjlsine> y
<mendip> Hi people of the Open Source helpers. A very good evening to you all!!
<z00p> mendip: Good evening to you!
<verac> sploozer: i'd say look into your port forwarding rules
<gluon> jrib: thanks
<gluon> I guess tune2fs -l will do it
<sploozer> verac: I've set it up to port forward locally 80 --->3128 no go :(
<SgrA> WUBI'd Ubuntu 10.10 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop L505D, the pointer will move randomly when more than one fingers touch it, it works normally when only one finger is touching it.
<mouse> Does anyone know the right kubuntu system requirements?  I've looked it up and there's about 3 different sets of system requirements and I don't know which one is right.
<mendip> I just got a 1TB ext HDD and wonder if there is ant progress in Formating it. i.e. compatibility with 'Windows' (uuurgh) and Linux for transfering files.
<sploozer> verac:?
<areon> mendip, yes
<mouse> mendip, ntfs is readable by both windows and linux.
<derpyderp> hey guys, is there an irc command to list all the channels in a server? thanks
<Pici> !alis | derpyderp
<ubottu> derpyderp: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<xangua> mouse the same as gnome, 256ram minimum with no efects ans 512 recomended
<mouse> xangua, And it's the same for xubuntu?
<derpyderp> Pici: thanks, but that doesnt seem to work for all servers...
<roasted> To change the host name of an Ubuntu computer, if I just change the entry in /etc/hosts as well as /etc/hostname is that sufficient or is there other areas I should change it?
<xangua> i supose it's less mouse
<ThinkT510> mendip: i'd recommend ntfs for sharing files with windows and linux because fat32 doesn't support files over 4gb
<Pici> derpyderp: sure.  /list   should, but it has no flood control and may flood you off.  Ask in #freenode if you need other suggestions.
<eoss> ok [segfault]_ that went better than expected, i loaded in grub and dropped to root and did passwd command and i changed the pw
<mouse> Thank you xangua
<[segfault]_> eoss: nice, have you setup your groups for your regular account yet?
<roasted> In Ubuntu 10.04, how can I disable the user list at the logon screen? 10.10 has the option but 10.04 does not from what I can tell...
<Seito> hi! does anybody know how to solve the problem with mouse cursor freeze under lucid lynx? The mouse is wireless.
<Chipzzz> derpyderp: don't try to list all channels here... SearchIRC.com is your friend
<eoss> [segfault]_, just added admin do you still have that list?
<zack> I didn't have much luck on ##hardware, so if anyone feels like answering my question I would be grateful.  Question is:  How can one do a low level format of a hard drive in Ubuntu?
<[segfault]_> eoss: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<mouse> zack, You can use gparted.
<rslifka> hey guys, curious why my 8GB machine is saying it only has 385MB free
<mendip> Ok ... Thank you guys. ...ok, I'll keep it with NTFS partitioning. Many thanks
<rslifka> nothing is taking up anywhere near that amount
<[segfault]_> eoss: some of those groups may not exist on your system, and if not, just ignore them
<KB1JWQ> rslifka: df to a pastebin, pvs and lvs as well while you're there.
<mickster04> rslifka: 8 whats?
<rslifka> (i'm looking at top -> RES)
<mickster04> rslifka: sorry 8GBs of what?
<KB1JWQ> rslifka: Disregard that.
<mendip> Keep up the EXCELLENT WORK!!!! Love you to bits ...
<KB1JWQ> rslifka: You're talkinb about RAM.
<rslifka> ram :)
<KB1JWQ> rslifka: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<alisalaah> When is Ubuntu 11 due?
<mickster04> rslifka: you know that ubuntu caches right?
<ThinkT510> !11.04
<mickster04> \!11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<mickster04> damn
<ActionParsnip> alisalaah: look at the version number and have a guess ;)
<rslifka> haha thanks for the link KB1 :)
<rslifka> guess it's a common question :p
<zack> mouse, would you please elaborate a bit on gparted?  I don't recall any specific options for this
<eoss> [segfault]_, ok i added cdrom and adm and admin ill just add them when i need them i suppose
<mouse> rslifka, There could be corrupted blocks on the disk surface.
<ActionParsnip> alisalaah: the version numbers at dates, 10.10  == 20(10) in october (the 10th month)
<SgrA> WUBI'd Ubuntu 10.10 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop L505D, the pointer will move randomly when more than one fingers touch it, it works normally when only one finger is touching it.
<eoss> thanks for all the help guys
<alisalaah> ActionParsnip, i never noticed that :/
<ActionParsnip> alisalaah: october used to be the 8th month, but romans have egos
<[segfault]_> eoss: well, if the groups were all that were munged, you should be all set
<rslifka> yep, that's it
<eoss> indeed
<rslifka> -/+ buffers /cache has 7GB in it
<mouse> zack, gparted stands for Gnome partition editor.  It's a great tool for creating deleting and editing partitions.  If you're in ubuntu you can get it by sudo apt-get install gparted
<rslifka> thanks guys :)
<dejan_> anyone realised (like me) that sound effects on gnome are from civilisation I ? :)
<ActionParsnip> alisalaah: its very logical, so you can grab any release and know when it was released and therefore when it is supported until :)
<dejan_> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!
<zack> thanks mouse,  I've used gparted before.  I just don't recall any options for low level formating
<[segfault]_> dejan_: I don't remember the old civ sound effects, but a couple of them also remind me of Age of Empires sounds.
<dejan_> wow
<dejan_> I was tabbed and irc message showd on os
<dejan_> wowowo
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: not sure, i always silence system sounds, they annoy me
<dejan_> :)
<dejan_> much love!
<eoss> it seems dangerously easy to own a box with physical access eh? or was it because i didnt set up root ot begin with
<alisalaah> dejan_, what irc client are you using?
<dejan_> yes its civilisation effects :)
<dejan_> Smuxi
<eoss> cd i2p
<eoss> woops
<[segfault]_> eoss: I believe there is a way to disable run lev 1 access also
<mouse> zack, I must not understand the clear definition of low level formatting then.
<UbuntuKris> How do I access a shared drive through it's Network Path on Ubuntu?
<dejan_> when someone reply to you by the name on Smuxi irc client message shows on the os.. :)
<battlehands> How do I open a specific program using Bash Terminal?
<dejan_> what can you possibly ask more
<jab_doa> hi
<dejan_> if you are tabbed
<Chipzzz> battlehands: type its full path
<battlehands> Chipzzz, is your name red because you are a mod?
<jab_doa> since the last ubuntu update yesterday (lucid 10.04 amd64) youtube crashes my x-server (can verify on two maschines)
<roasted> In Ubuntu 10.04, how can I disable the user list at the logon screen? 10.10 has the option but 10.04 does not from what I can tell...
<Chipzzz> battlehands: no... not afaik
<battlehands> Chipzzz, what is afaik?
<jab_doa> any ideas why this happens?
<SgrA> WUBI'd Ubuntu 10.10 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop L505D, the pointer will move randomly when more than one fingers touch it, it works normally when only one finger is touching it.
<ThinkT510> battlehands: it's red because he used your name, its a highlight
<Pici> battlehands: Its red because hes directing his responses at you.
<Chipzzz> battlehands: as far as I know
<battlehands> Pici, so this message is red for you?
<Seito> does anybody know how to fix mouse cursor freeze under lucid lynx? the mouse is Logitech RX7 radio mouse AFAIR.
<[segfault]_> roasted: I suppose you have tried: "sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true" ?
<ActionParsnip> jab_doa: what is the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Pici> battlehands: No, but its differentiated in some way on my IRC client.
<roasted> [segfault]_: I have not, because I had no idea that was the "proper" way to remove the list?????
<zack> me neither...I think it means block by block formating....I'm having trouble installing Win 7  on a new motherboard/CPU  and the support folks said to try this.  I don't want to install Ubuntu on new equipment until I get windows running
<roasted> [segfault]_: surely there's a more sensible way in the GUI somewhere...
<battlehands> Pici, ok.  Excellent.
<nimbiotics> hello all. (using v11.04) I created a bash file and gave it execute permissions; but when I try it on the terminal, I get err msg "create_db_dog: command not found". Why? TIA!
<[segfault]_> roasted: well, I think it is accessible via gconf-editor, yes.
<ActionParsnip> !natty | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<battlehands> Chipzzz, how can I determine the full file path?
<roasted> [segfault]_: ahh, good call. Ill look around.
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/a0rSsbJJ
<queso> ActionParsnip: To get what I want you use the regular server iso and select "Install a minimum system/virtual machine" from the beginning of the installation . . I completely missed that.
<k_89> hey.... i need some help... i am not able to get .htaccess files working on apache
<Chipzzz> battlehands: type "which programname"
<tucemiux> zack,  youre having problems installing windows 7?!? o_O
<ActionParsnip> queso: I always use the minimal ISO and move from there
<mouse> zack, That's a good idea.  Windows should be installed first or else you'll have to mess with grub.  Gparted will be great for that.  You can boot into a livecd and do it from there.  That's how I've always done it.
<ActionParsnip> jab_doa: looks fine, strange
<k_89> i modified the file named default to AllowOverride All
<k_89> it still won't work
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, my girlfriend has the same problem since this morning
<zack> I will give it a try...I may be back....thanks
<mouse> zack, Just be sure you make the windows parition on the far left in the gui.  Windows always has to be on the first channel or it won't boot.
<jab_doa> but its totaly different hardware
<Murfin> hi guys
<sjrp> Anyone can answer a simple FTP/wordpress question, please pm me
<k_89> anyone knows how to get .htaccess working in apache2
<Jasonn> I have a problem with my computer always overheating - i used to run windows, and this never happened, until one day it just happened - i did nothing different, with Kubuntu 10.10, this continues
<Murfin> i have quick question, does intel turboboost work under ubuntu 10.10
<tucemiux> k_89,  youre having problem with apache -- not ubuntu, I doubt anyone can help you here and if they can it would help your cause if you dont use enter as punctuacion
<michel> Is there a way that xchat's opened channel display can be set like ChatZilla's?
<Jasonn> k_89: JOIN #APACHE
<k_89> thanx
<Jasonn> k_89: sorry for caps
<k_89> join #apache
<tucemiux> Jasonn,  check to see if all your fans are in working order
<IdleOne> k_89: /join #apache
<sjrp> Okay, here's the thing. Maybe a silly question but I've got the login for an ftp server, and I need to chmod a folder but all I get is access denied
<Jasonn> tucemiux: they are, anyhow, there is only 2 fans, and the computer is running open atm because otherwise, i gets way to loud
<sjrp> do i need to be on the server to chmod?
<Murfin> i have quick question, does intel turboboost work under ubuntu 10.10
<k_89> thnx. hehe
<tucemiux> Jasonn, so youre saying kubuntu tells you your computer is overheating but windows never says anything?
<ActionParsnip> jab_doa: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flashsudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin64-installer
<Murfin> did someone highlight me
<Murfin> sorry i iaccidentally left
<Chipzzz> michel: you mean in a sidebar?
<sjrp> Do I need to be on the fysical server to chmod wp-content or is this possible via ftp from home?
<battlehands> Chipzzz, nothing is displayed...
<Jasonn> tucemiux: no, im saying that the fans are running louder than my speakers do - this tells me there is a problem ;)
<sjrp> Anyone, help?
<asspolka> how can i find the wikileaks anonymous irc channel?
<Chipzzz> battlehands: what program are you trying to run?
<UbuntuKris> how do I access my network files on ubuntu?
<Jasonn> sjrp: do you need to install this?
<battlehands> Chipzzz, I tried typing in "which scilab," and it worked.  For "Heroes of Newerth" nothing came up.
<Murfin> if someone answered my question, please do repost the answer
<Murfin> i kinda quit on accident
<battlehands> Chipzzz, the game is called HeroesofNewerth
<Murfin> before i could read it and logging is off
<Jasonn> !offtopic | asspolka
<ubottu> asspolka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> asspolka: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<QuartZo> i am going to install ubuntu... like this [           /          ] [ swp] [          /home               ] [       ntfs        ] is it ok to place ntfs at the ned
<QuartZo> end
<battlehands> !offtopic | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<battlehands> lol
<battlehands> pro!
<IdleOne> asspolka: ask in #freenode and please change your nick name it is inappropriate for Ubuntu channels
<Jasonn> haha
<battlehands> Sorry, Jasonn, I was just testing it out.
<Jasonn> !spam | battlehands
<battlehands> no!
<sjrp> Jasonn: I've got a webhotel with a server that hosts www.lissy.se. I've got the login to the ftp server, and i've managed to login to ftp and get to the wp-content folder but i can't chmod it
<Jasonn> lol
<tucemiux> Jasonn,  could be your motherboard, hard drive, video card -- hardware related , you can take your hard drive out of the equation by running a live CD or just boot up into your BIOS --- leave your machine running and check the temperature
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, ill try
<battlehands> I just got Ubuntu, its my first Unix based OS, and Im playing around with it.
<Jasonn> tucemiux: its not the hard drive, that i know
<battlehands> Found out about this "IRC"
<Chipzzz> battlehands: is it in your menu somewhere or do you have a shortcut to it?
<Jasonn> sjrp: you might need terminal
<battlehands> Chipzzz, Its in my applications menu
<Jasonn> battlehands: LOL, well, here we dont spam ;)
<battlehands> Chipzzz, under games
<Jasonn> battlehands: you new to linux?
<sjrp> Jasonn:i've done it in the terminal, but all I get is permission denied
<Jasonn> sjrp: sudo -i
<battlehands> Jasonn, yeah... this is my first day
<Murfin> i have quick question, does intel turboboost work under ubuntu 10.10
<battlehands> Jasonn, trying to learn terminal and other stuff
<ThinkT510> !yay | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jasonn> battlehands: what OS? ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/other?
<tucemiux> Jasonn,  check the other culprits, also check the user for paranoia
<battlehands> ubuntu 10.10
<battlehands> ThinkT510, thanks
<Chipzzz> battlehands: right click on the menu bar, click 'Edit Menus", find the game, click on 'Properties'... you will find the command line to use
<Murfin> i have the latest kernel version if it helps
<Jasonn> battlehands: thats pretty good, first thing you should do is play around with the theme
<sjrp> Jasonn:I use cd to get to the httpdocs folder, and then i typ chmod 755 -R wp-content, doesn't work with or without sudo.
<battlehands> Jasonn, already done
<Hagar1> anyone have an idea why xmbc is playing my dvd jittery while vlc does do it right ?
<Jasonn> sjrp: so its saved on the CD? You cant edit the contents of a cd ;)
<battlehands> Jasonn, Im using the "Clear Look" with thick borders
<mouse> I've got a question.  There's this old computer I've got and when you start it up the fans and lights come on but that's it.  It doesn't load the bios or anything.  I know the monitor and ram chips work but that's the extent of it.  Any ideas what the problem could be?
<frxstrem> in the command line of Ubuntu (the one you get when you press Ctrl + Alt + F1), is it possible to make the text smaller and fit more characters in the screen area?
<Jasonn> Hagar1: could be a lot of things
<battlehands> Jasonn, The thick border simulate Windows 7, because I think their bars are done really well.
<Jasonn> battlehands: you should try Kubuntu
<hytreem> battlehands, check my PM
<battlehands> Jasonn, one OS at a time
<Jasonn> battlehands: the interface is more windows-like
<Jasonn> battlehands: ytou can switch without reinstalling, i mean just the look
<Hagar1> both vlc and movie player do it flawless, with xmbc I think the drive starts and stops for every frame
<sjrp> Jasonn: Haha, no sorry that wasn't what i ment. I use the command "cd" in the terminal to get to the ftp server that i've mounted, and when I'm in the "httpdocs" folder i try chmod 755 -R wp-content and get permission denied
<Jasonn> Hagar1: i believe its because xbmc is very memory-hungry
<battlehands> oh
<battlehands> ok
<Chipzzz> mouse: this isn't really the right channel for that question
<battlehands> Jasonn, I will try that now
<Hagar1> I thought 4Gig was enough
<ActionParsnip> Hagar1: what video chip?
<[segfault]_> mouse: yeah, though off-topic...bad video card? try reseating the ram?
<Hagar1> and 512 on the graphics
<battlehands> Jasonn, Its not in my default list.  Do I need to install it?
<mouse> Chipzzz, What channel would you suggest?
<battlehands> Jasonn, err... dl it?
<ActionParsnip> Hagar1: which chip?
<battlehands> Chipzzz, it worked! thanks!
<Jasonn> battlehands: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then you will be in terminal-only mode, then type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hagar1> looking just what type it is hold on
<ActionParsnip> Hagar1: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<Jasonn> sjrp: are you logged in as an administaor? I would just try to edit from terminal as root (sudo -i)
<Hagar1> ATI HD 3650, not the best but it should do the trick
<ActionParsnip> Hagar1: thats plenty, did you install the proprietary driver?
<Chipzzz> mouse: maybe #hardware
<mouse> [segfault]_, The graphics card is onboard and I reseated the ram.
<Chipzzz> battlehands: :)
<SgrA> WUBI'd Ubuntu 10.10 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop L505D, the pointer will move randomly when more than one fingers touch it, it works normally when only one finger is touching it.
<Hagar1> yes ati drivers are installed and work , at least it works with vlc and movie plater
<Hagar1> player
<[segfault]_> mouse: maybe #hardware might be a channel to try..
<battlehands> Jasonn, will it erase all my files?
<Jasonn> battlehands: if you are afraid of problems, i wouldnt do it, you can probably find an online-guide thats better than me, andyhow the best and fastest option would be to just reinstall the OS - kubuntu is far more windows-looking
<ActionParsnip> Hagar1: maybe there is a setting in xbmc, ask in their channel, it may help
<javahorn_> erUSUL: is there bug regarding screen brightness?
<Jasonn> battlehands: how many files do you have? I would back them up before trying anything, but it shouldnt
<Hagar1> is it in freenode as well ?
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, did not work :-(
<ThinkT510> battlehands: i find it best practice to keep my files on a seperate partition so all os's i boot into can access them
<Jasonn> ThinkT510: thats a pretty good idea :)
<Ghostboy> hello !
<jab_doa> let me check some more logs
<QuartZo> I ask... what if Ubuntu users give up on Ubuntu because of Unity...?
<sjrp> Jasonn: Wierd, when I tried sudo -i chmod 755 -R wp-content/ I get "No such file or directory", but if I remove -i it finds the folder but prints access denied
<Logan_> !ot | QuartZo
<ubottu> QuartZo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hagar1> thancks I'll have a look
<mouse> I'm not seeing #hardware anywhere.  I even did /join #hardware
<QuartZo> Logan: sorry
<Jasonn> sjrp: they are 2 differtn commands, first do sudo -i and then do gedit *********
<Jasonn> sjrp: or chmod if you prefer
<IdleOne> use gksudo for GUI apps
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, looks a lot worse: http://pastebin.com/udim9xkp
<Guest21131> Salut
<Jasonn> anyone know an alternative to xbmc? Im running kubuntu 10.10
<Jasonn> !fr | Guest21131
<ubottu> Guest21131: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ThinkT510> Jasonn: tried amarok?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I would like to try that.  Would you be open to helping me set that up?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: sure
<Jasonn> !french | Guest21131
<Jasonn> er..
<ubottu> Guest21131: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Chipzzz> sjrp: sudo -i is probably starting in a different directory, so it doesn't find wp-content/
<Jasonn> ThinkT510: to stream movies/music from a server?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, in pm
<Ghostboy> hello :) I'm new here so I don't know if I am right here :) I need help with my Ubuntu L.t.s. I just can't coap with it :(
<Jasonn> !pm | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest21131> #ubuntu-fr
<ThinkT510> Jasonn: sorry, i assumed you were looking for a kde like music player
<IdleOne> Guest21131: la comande est: /join #ubuntu-fr
<sjrp> Jasonn, Chipzzz: Aha! Thank you, I'll try that. What does -i do btw?
<Jasonn> ThinkT510: i need a KDE movie streamer
<Jasonn> sjrp: instead of giving you user privelages, it will be as if you are logged in as root
<Chipzzz> sjrp: starts a new shell in user's home dir
<ActionParsnip> jab_doa: ok then remove the package
<Jasonn> IdleOne: tu parle le francais?
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, ok
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jab_doa> ActionParsnip, i commented on that bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/564181
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 564181 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu Lucid) "[RV730] GPU soft reset infinite loop scrolling in firefox with compiz" [High,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> jab_doa: pretty accurate,nice
<SgrA> WUBI'd Ubuntu 10.10 on Toshiba Satellite Laptop L505D, the pointer will move randomly when more than one fingers touch it, it works normally when only one finger is touching it.
<jab_doa> i dont use compiz but the error looks the same
<battlehands> Jasonn, I have several PMs open!! AHH!
<ActionParsnip> SgrA: do you have the latest bios?
<Jasonn> battlehands: what do you need help with? I am novery advanced with linux, but i can probably tell you most things you wanna know
<Jasonn> not very **
<SgrA> ActionParsnip: hope so.. its my friend on skype
<sjrp> Jasonn: I get permission denied when I try to enter .gvfs from terminal after doing sudo -i and become root. Wierd to be able to access it as a normal user but not with root? :)
<SgrA> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29493 < is what i found but
<ActionParsnip> SgrA: it may have fixes for the touchpad in the newer version
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 29493 in Input/synaptics "Cursor jumps all over using a Synaptics pad in a Toshiba Satellite L500" [Normal,New]
<Benkinooby> is there a way to enable vertical tabs in chromium under ubuntu? i have seen it for windows many times
<SgrA> ActionParsnip: he says it works on ubuntu
<SgrA> **windows
<ActionParsnip> SgrA: doesn't matter
<SgrA> ActionParsnip: alright, i'll tell him that.. next, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29493 < is this relevant?
<Jasonn> sjrp: did it say permission denied, or file not found?
<sjrp> Jasonn:permission denied
<sjrp> And btw how do I highlight text in xchat?
<Jasonn> sjrp: are you the owner of the server??
<Jasonn> sjrp: to copy, just highlight
<sjrp> Jasonn: No, I'm not and that's what I wonder. Is it possible to chmod the wp-content file with just the password to enter the ftp server?
<ActionParsnip> SgrA: looks relevant, could try disabling the multitouch in ubuntu
<sjrp> Jasonn: I've never done this before, but I thought that the ftp login details the admin gave me was the administator login, but maybe it wasn't.
<pajero> i need a stable video edit program for ubuntu 10.10
<chemaher76> hi everybody
<Jasonn> !ot chemaher76
<pajero> an body help me
<LjL> Jasonn: no need for that for just saying 'hi'...
<pajero> i need a stable video edit parogram
<Jasonn> LjL: aha, it didnt even send
<LjL> i know, still
<Jasonn> LjL: anyhow, sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> pajero: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<tim167> where can I download a ubuntu 10.04.1 desktop iso ?
<IdleOne> ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> oh, .1
<IdleOne> releases.ubuntu.com might have it
<sjrp> pajero:KDEnlive
<Jasonn> IdleOne: you really think someone would ask that question *he sais in a nice way*
<Ghostboy> @ everybody: My Ubuntu does not detect my monitor. can somebody please help me?
<ActionParsnip> Ghostboy: what video chip do you have?
<IdleOne> Jasonn: what question?
<tim167> I can only find 10.04.2, but i need .1, where can I download a ubuntu 10.04.1 desktop iso ?
<sam_> how do i find add and remove
<sjrp> piratebay maybe?
<pajero> sjrp, ActionParsnip thanx, i try
<Jasonn> IdleOne: if they know about the IRC channel, wouldnt they know that they can download it at ubuntu.com?
<xfgghjlsine> hmm i am unable to acces a .jar file .. in other words run it either as the user who downloaded it or root any one know wth is up
<Jasonn> tim167: google it
<Ghostboy> I think it is an SiS chip. I'm totaly new with linux so I don't know how to search for details
<tim167> Jasonn: sure, I am...
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: its probably a hardware issue
<IdleOne> Jasonn: he is looking for the .1 point release, ubuntu.com gives the .2 by default
<ActionParsnip> tim167: which desktop do you desire?
<IdleOne> !google | Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tim167> ActionParsnip: 10.04.1
<sam_> Where can i add and remove software
<ActionParsnip> tim167: no, what desktop? gnome? kde?
<ActionParsnip> sam_: use software centre
<tim167> ActionParsnip: default (gnome?)
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Then what have I to type in to get more details so I can find some hardware drivers :)
<sam_> thank you
<Jasonn> IdleOne: google-fu?
<sorin> hi,i want 3d cube on my desk.
<martin__> hola    busco  amigos  por favor contesten
<xfgghjlsine> i am unable to acces a .jar file .. in other words run it either as the user who downloaded it or root any one know wth is up
<z00p> sorin: install compiz
<ActionParsnip> tim167: ok,let me search, there is no 'default' in ubuntu, you can use what you desire ;)
<IdleOne> Jasonn: yes.
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: i think the problem is actually with the computer its self - have you used the computer before without this issue?
<tim167> in fact i need this file, i have a copy but it's corrupted: ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<sorin> enaugh compiz?
<tim167> ActionParsnip: well most installs i have seen are using gdm by 'default' :)
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: With Windows it totally works but as I said I never used Ubuntu before
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: nevermind then :S
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: So there's no hope? :S
<sorin> how can install compiz?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5775108/Ubuntu_10.04.1_i386     you can install ubuntu then install kde and use that by 'default'
<[segfault]_> tim167: try here - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ActionParsnip> sorin: its part of a default install
<tim167> thanks ActionParsnip, [segfault]_ !
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: there probably is, but i have no idea about drivers/how to install them without having monitor access
<u_me> can any body provide me torrent link , to download latest version of ubuntu n some free skin versions ??
<sorin> its posible make update to compiz?
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: if you can manage without the monitor into the terminal, install openSSH, then you can controll it from elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> [segfault]_: the links dont work on that page
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Well I can see everything clearly on my monitor but I cant change the resolution options
<ActionParsnip> sorin: how do you mean?
<IdleOne> u_me: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<u_me> thanque IdleOne
<IdleOne> welcome
<sorin> compiz fusion?
<sajt> Hello. I have dual cd with data and audio track. But I only can see the data track. How can I play the audio part?
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: And if I try to  it says that there is no monitor detected
<[segfault]_> ActionParsnip: I see the torrents are busted... bummer.  apologies
<ActionParsnip> [segfault]_: np bro
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: did you try the res settings on the actual monitor itsself?
<ActionParsnip> sorin: the desktop install has compiz fusion already installed
<IdleOne> sorin: install the compizconfig-settings-manager using either Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager
<tim167> [segfault]_: yes, but the piratebay one seems to work :)
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: res settings? Sry  I am a total noob ;)
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: resolution*
<sorin> thks
<[segfault]_> tim167: hopefully well seeded! :)
<xfgghjlsine> help please : http://pastebin.com/bcvRWm9X i thought it was perms but root can not either
<Jasonn> tim167: i can download it on my server and seed to you if you would like :)
<xfgghjlsine> canot "run" it
<leapy0yo> hi
<tim167> [segfault]_: downloading from 12 of 60 connected peers... 1MB/s :p
<ActionParsnip> tim167: that'll do nicely
<leapy0yo> how can i find out if I have 64 bit or 32 bit installation of ubuntu?
<[segfault]_> tim167: sweet! you will be setup in no time, then.
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: It's an integrated laptop monitor so it's a bit hard to do ;) but I'll try the option you mentioned a few minutes ago
<ThinkT510> leapy0yo: arch
<RabbitDaOne> Hey everyone, I have a wifi issue with Ubuntu 10.10; I'm on a hp dv6 Pavilion laptop, and the wifi is able to connect, tell me its activated, but wont let me browse or connect IM. The  led blinks erratically as well. How do I fix it?
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: ah, i was assuming it was a desktop, nevermind
<leapy0yo> it says i686 , so that means 32 bit system i guess
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: yes i686 == 32bit
<tim167> [segfault]_: i hope so, in fact i need that version because i could not get the .2 version working...it hangs at the ubuntu loading logo (with the five dots blinking orange/white...)
<Mr-Woof> lo all, dead easy question for you :)
<Mr-Woof> how the heck do you get a terminal window to open up full screen?
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Sorry my fault :) I should have said that. I hope it works :)
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: if you run:   ifconfig     do you see your device with an ip address
<z00p> Mr-Woof: Press F11
<xfgghjlsine> can any one tell me what is the issue here : http://pastebin.com/bcvRWm9X i thought it was a permissions problem but it turns out root gets the same message
<Mr-Woof> Cheers Z00p, told you it was easy :)
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: nah dont worry about it, if it doesnt just come back and ask someone smarter than me
<Mr-Woof> It was doing my head in lol
<Mr-Woof> cheers
<tim167> i installed ubuntu 10.04.2 on a bootable usb using 'Create Boot Disk' but it hangs at this screen indefinitely http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004installation-large_000.jpg is there anything i cn try to fix it ?
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Ok...I am total noob XD here comes the golden question:  how do I have to type in into the console in order to install openSSH?
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: (what)
<ActionParsnip> Ghostboy: press CTRL+ALT+T
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip yes I do, but I wonder if its because I have the ethernet cable plugged in?
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: sudo apt-get install openSSH
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Thx a lot !
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: then follow the instructions on the screen, but you might aswell just install the drivers from terminal directly
<Zorlin> jasonn: its case sensitive, so it would be openssh
<Zorlin> (also ghostboy)
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: eth0 will be your wired link, wlan0 or ar0 will be your wireless
<Zorlin> right?
<Jasonn> yepp
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip yes It does
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: does the wireless have an IP
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: It does not work :(
<rcmaehl> What's ctrl+alt+backspace do?
<ctp> hi folks. i have _absolutely strange_ trouble with my hp mini netbook + 10.10. all youtube videos are lilac! seriously. i've installed the nonfree plugin and youtube is now lilac
<ctp> vimeo seems to be fine
<jdeslaur> ctp: only youtube?
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: it can reset the X server if you enable the option
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: just find the drivers for your monitor online for linux, and then install it, otherwise i really dont know what to do
<ctp> jdeslaur: yepp
<rcmaehl> ctp: what about https youtube?
<shomon_> hi, I am just about to try installing lubuntu on a toshiba satellite pro... should I go for regular ubuntu instead?
<ctp> jdeslaur: as far as i tested
<rcmaehl> shomon_: pc specs?
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Can I find a list of my Laptop details with the console?
<jdeslaur> ctp: the plugin could be using the driver for the display wrong and only getting 2 color channels
<shomon_> and if it is best with lubuntu, can anyone help me to figure out how to resize existing partitions? they occupy the whole computer... ah just finding specs out...
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: yes, but i dont know the command
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Just found it ;) its "lspci"
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: lubuntu is nice and light :)
<jdeslaur> shomon_: get a gparted disk
<shomon_> 2 amd athlon chips
<rcmaehl> Ghostboy: you want like your system specs?
<shomon_> 2 gig memory
<ThinkT510> Ghostboy: lspci will show your hardware
<IdleOne> Ghostboy: lspci lsusb lshw
<rcmaehl> shomon_: ubuntu should work just find
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: you can resize partitions if you use gparted in the livecd
<rcmaehl> Ghostboy: dmidecode also works if installed
<shomon_> should I run gparted from here? I just booted from cd... my windows install on this disc crashes on mup.sys...
<battlehands> ThinkT510, hello
<rcmaehl> Ghostboy: or lshw
<ThinkT510> hi
<ctp> rcmaehl: same behaviour with https
<shomon_> so I think windows is lost here, but I don-t want to lose the data
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: from the live cd you can resize your ntfs
<shomon_> okay thanks
<xfgghjlsine> http://pastebin.com/Hdaf8GEt can somebody help me please :)
<rcmaehl> shomon_: you can mount the drive from linux and copy your data
<rcmaehl> xfgghjlsine: ...
<shomon_> ah okay, ActionParsnip how would I resize the ntfs?
<shomon_> maybe there is still salvation for that windows partition
<ctp> jdeslaur: hm, do you have a hint for me what to do now? other flash sites seem to work fine
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | shomon_
<ubottu> shomon_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Display adapter = monitor?
<shomon_> I can run the install cd now... before I couldn-t find the options to do that... thanks
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: pretty sure
<SirShmoopy> hello i was wondering if anyone knew if there is any usb 3.0 support native for ubuntu yet
<Jgilk1> i would like to thank this irc chat room (ActionParsnip in general) for helping me get my wifi working first account of accessing and using it seem to work just fine :)
<calcfreak89> i installed Ubuntu Customization Kit and i was building a distro that came with a lot of packages, but then (synaptic was minimized and doing nothing) x.org crashed or something so my entire computer froze and i had to force a shutdown, so how can i reopen that "session" or all of those files with UCK again so i can continue modifying it and installing packages?
<shomon_> Jgilk1: they have helped me on many occasions, thanks guys!
<SirShmoopy> i just got an usb 3.0 ExpressCard adapter, running ubuntu 10.10 x64
<ActionParsnip> Jgilk1: its all good bro, you'll learn as you use the OS and can help people in future.Makes the world go around. Makes the community stronger
<Jgilk1> they know there stuff
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: ok then pls pray with me for success xD  Thanks for everything !!!
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip Yes the wireless has an IP address, the last digit is 1 more than the IP address allocated to the ethernet
<RabbitDaOne> 1 less*
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: hope it works :)
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: cool, disconnect the ethernet. Can you ping 8.8.8.8 over the wireless?
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip How does one go about "pinging"
<Jasonn> Anyone know of an alternative to XBMC for Kubuntu? (For streaming media from a server)
<Jasonn> RabbitDaOne: ping IPADDRESS
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: same in all OSes, in a terminal run:   ping 8.8.8.8
<Jgilk1> well everything works and now that i have gotten it to work how can i increase the size of the partition i have linux set to "absorb"?
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip Cool, thanks for that tip. Will get back with results
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: any alternatives to xbmc for kubuntu?
<tim167> i want to try to fix a splash screen hang by "booting with nomodeset xforcevesa acpi=off", like i read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480026&page=4 (bottom), but HOW do i  "boot with nomodeset xforcevesa acpi=off" ? thanks !
<jdeslaur> ctp: try a different plugin?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: moovida maybe
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: can it strean via HTTP?
<ctp> jdeslaur: you mean flash plugin?
<barkens> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: not sure, if you want to stream, why not just share a folder and access it that way?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: because i want to stream, not download then play, because streaming uses much less BW
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip so when I disconnected the ethernet, my internet connection did the same. So the ping result was  "unreachable". Plugged the ethernet in, it started giving me times
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: youo dont have to download, the files will simply be accessible, there is no copying process it will just play from the share to RAM
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: I might have a solution but it says I need a "xorg.conf" data
<scarleo> tim167: just press 'e' when your kernel is highlighted in grub during startup and add the options at the kernel line
<Jasonn> Ghostboy: i really dont know what to tell you bud
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: and how do i do that if all i have is FTP access to the server (its a seedbox)
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: or can i do something like a mapped network drive/
<xrdodrx> my mousewheel just randomly stopped working
<xrdodrx> :(
<Ghostboy> Jasonn: Ok then I just try it:) really thx a lot ! :)
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: thats fine, you can mount ftp servers in nautilus and then play the files as if they were local data
<xrdodrx> how do I restart ubuntu's mouse driver?
<coz_> xrdodrx,  is it working on and off or it just quit?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: exactly!
<xrdodrx> coz_, It just quit
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: you are complicating too much
<olskolirc> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mouse
<calcfreak89> i installed UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) and i was building a distro that came with a lot of packages, but then, while synaptic was minimized and doing nothing, my entire computer froze and i had to force a shutdown, so how can i reopen that "session" or all of those files with UCK again so i can continue modifying it and installing packages?
<IngridTheIncredi> Swves, inragden om lien dost ib?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<u_me> has anybody got latest version of ubuntu :(,,, my download is to slow,, anybody would mind sending me through team viewer?? , please
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: :D
<coz_> xrdodrx,   I would  restart x  first to see if it reloads and the right way to do that is  ctrl+alt+F1  ... log in   then    sudo  restart gdm
<xrdodrx> coz_, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mouse is not installed
<ActionParsnip> u_me: use torrents, it'll be a lot faster (assuming your provider doesnt strangle torrents)
<IngridTheIncredi> Brach vas clantum edo meadis voristen...?
<coz_> xrdodrx,  is this a usb mouse?
<xrdodrx> coz_, yes
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip so when I disconnected the ethernet, my internet connection did the same. So the ping result was "unreachable". Plugged the ethernet in, it started giving me times
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get --fix-missing calcfreak89
<coz_> xrdodrx, pull the plug on the mouse and plug it back in
<calcfreak89> olskolirc - that's not my problem, i need to re-open UCK and load the files it made so i can continue working with them
<coz_> xrdodrx,  and / or  try another usb port
<xrdodrx> coz_, replugging fixed it thanks :D
<coz_> xrdodrx,  cool
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network     and websearch for the product line for the wireless adapter
<xrdodrx> can't believe I didn't think of that u,u
<natolee1992> hey
<natolee1992> hello?
<calcfreak89> does anyone know what irc channel UCK has if it has one?
<hytreem> hello natolee1992
<natolee1992> yo?
<xrdodrx> natolee1992, hi
<natolee1992> hey
<natolee1992> someone is here
<arthurh> Yay, more debootstrap fun!  So I'm pxebooting a client node via NFS on 10.10 and all works well, the debbootstrapped installation comes up no issue until I apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -- everything installs fine, but upon reboot, the kernel loads (from nfs pxe store), and when the gdm screen is supposed to come up, nothing -- black screen blinking cursor.  Anyone have any ideas?
<janik> hey guys
<xrdodrx> natolee1992, actually, 1568 people are "here" :)
<janik> have a question: is it known when OO.org 3.3 will be released in Ubuntu
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: how do i manage how much of the CPU is being used as my fans are running really loud
<natolee1992> no....
<Jasonn> janik: no
<u_me> ActionParsnip, i am using torrent
<Jasonn> janik: check OO.org
<u_me> bt its slow again :(
<calcfreak89> does UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) have an IRC channel?
<janik> Jasonn: did already
<xrdodrx> janik, yes and no...!11.04 is coming out in april with libreoffice :)
<Jasonn> janik: well we dont know either
<ActionParsnip> janik: http://www.unixmen.com/software/1477-openofficeorg-330-final-released
<janik> Jasonn: just wanted the easy way using apt-get ;-)
<Jasonn> ahah
<xrdodrx> janik, It's unlikely OO.org will see an update before April
<natolee1992> anyone use screenlets? they're a pain in the a$$...
<calcfreak89> wow there should be a chatting irc channel for ubuntu and one for help and support since it's annoying when u need some help on something and people are chatting about random new stuff coming out
<xrdodrx> !language | natolee1992
<ubottu> natolee1992: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xrdodrx> !attitude | calcfreak89
<ubottu> calcfreak89: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<janik> So Ubuntu is migrating to LibeOFfice?
<Jasonn> calcfreak89: there is, its called #ubuntu-offtopic
<xrdodrx> janik, yes :D
<natolee1992> sorry.
<ActionParsnip> calcfreak89: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatter
<calcfreak89> Jasonn - ok good, now a lot of people should move from here to there
<Jasonn> xrdodrx: its hardly called showing attitude when someone sais something is "annoying" he was just asking
<pv2depoty> anyone know of a good converter for music
<xrdodrx> Jasonn, yeah, sorry, I forgot the exact text of the factoid :)
<natolee1992> yeah, hold on..
<Jasonn> xrdodrx: ahah ;)
<ActionParsnip> janik: libreoffice is default in natty
<calcfreak89> ok so nobody knows if UCK has an irc channel? i guess i will ask again here.
<janik> ActionParsnip: btw thank for the very good link on installing ooo trough PPA
<calcfreak89> i installed UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit) and i was building a distro that came with a lot of packages, but then, while synaptic was minimized and doing nothing, my entire computer froze and i had to force a shutdown, so how can i reopen that "session" or all of those files with UCK again so i can continue modifying it and installing packages?
<ActionParsnip> janik: np bro
<coz_> calcfreak89,  let me check
<janik> ActionParsnip: is there also a way to install Libre right now on 10.10?
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip so when I disconnected the ethernet, my internet connection did the same. So the ping result was "unreachable". Plugged the ethernet in, it started giving me times
<calcfreak89> coz_ - ty
<bin_bash> Hey how can I adjust my micrphone level?
<Jasonn> calcfreak89: please do not double post as it floods the channel and is ver annoing and prevents some people from getting help
<dmkryl> erUSUL: hey thx for your help f inally i was able to use hibernate again i just unnistalled uswsusp reboot the system and install it again
<ActionParsnip> RabbitDaOne: I replied to the same text earlier?
<calcfreak89> Jasonn - im just trying to get help
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: is there somewhere i can check/manage the CPU usage
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: you can use top
<RabbitDaOne> @ActionParsnip Im sorry I did not see it, could you post it again please?
<scarleo> bin_bash: System->Preferences->Sound->Input
<pv2depoty> anyone know of a good converter for music?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: is that a prog or command?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: nvm, i got it
<RabbitDaOne> @pv2depoty http://bit.ly/5DMBOe
<coz_> calcfreak89,  I am not seeing on specifically for UCK  which I am assuming is Ubuntu Customization Kit ...yes?
<pv2depoty> @rabbitdaone thanks
<calcfreak89> coz_ - yes, that's the program, and oh so i guess there is no IRC channel for it, so i will try to get help for it here
<RabbitDaOne> @pv2depoty My pleasure
<coz_> calcfreak89,  sounds reasonable :)
<calcfreak89> well i can't double post but i said my problem a few minutes ago so it's like way back up there
<Jasonn> calcfreak89: we understand, but you have to understand that for one, this is all community-run, so there is no actual staff members here, ALSO, that program is either a thrird party program that is not even supported by ubuntu, or is a program that we have little to no experience with, so you can understand our frustration.
<Jasonn> calcfreak89: scratch that last part (after the comma)
<Guest28512> How do you change your nickname?
<bekay> evening all, i have a quick question, i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 from wubi on a computer, so i dualboot windows and ubuntu, but when i restart the computer and get to the boot screen i cant choose ubuntu, my keyboard just wont go down to ubuntu, it is stuck on windows, the keyboard works fine when i enter windows, do you guys know what the error is?
<bin_bash> When I try to make my mic 100%, as soon as I talk, it food back down to "unamplified 100%" how can I change this
<calcfreak89> Jasonn - there is no point in wasting time telling other people that u can't help them, just don't say anything...
<nick1345> hey
<taki314> How do I connect to a WEP-e
<nick1345> can someone help me with reloading ubuntu 10.4?
<bin_bash> scarleo: when I try to adjust my mic all the way to the top, it defaults back to "unamplified 100%" is there a way to ficx that
<taki314> secure wi-fi over Iwconfig
<SirShmoopy> guest28512 /nick newnickname
<Jasonn> nick1345: what part do you need help with?
<scarleo> bin_bash: Is it muted? (tick box)
<nick1345> i had it installed
<bin_bash> No
<nick1345> and was trying to put on a graphics driver witch left me with a black screen always
<bin_bash> scarleo: No, it's not
<Jasonn> nick1345: so now you just need to install it properly?
<nick1345> now when i try to reload from boot on disk it asks for a password to get to the boot menu
<xfgghjlsine> chmod: cannot access `minecraft.jar': No such file or directory
<nick1345> witch i dont have any password for
<xfgghjlsine> ls lists it as there and i can rm it and re dl it with same effect
<xfgghjlsine> what is going on :(
<Jasonn> nick1345: dont know how to help you there mate
<nick1345> its there anyway to bypass that
<nick1345> ?
<scarleo> bin_bash: Have you checked alsamixer? run alsamixer in terminal. Make sure it's not muted there
<sico> is there any interactive program for learning shell scripting (or any other language?)
<bin_bash> scarleo: It's not muted, it's just very low for the other party
<nick1345> or is there a way to undo the faulty driver?
<maco> nick1345: a BIOS password? open it up and wiggle out the CMOS battery (looks like a watch battery) to reset it, then put the battery back
<calcfreak89> Screw you guys, I'm going home.
<scarleo> bin_bash: tell them to turn up the volume ;) No seriously, I'm not sure why that might be
<nick1345> where woud that be loacated?
<nick1345> and iv never had it ask for the password before.....
<histo> xfgghjlsine: can you pastebin the output of ls and then the chmod
<maco> nick1345: regular booting normally doesnt require bios password. editing the bios settings or changing what the boot device is can if someone set a password (they're optional)
<Cryptanalyst> nick1345, it is on the motherboard so you will have to open up the case to find it.
<nick1345> its not my computer so im not gettting into opening it up
<nick1345> its at my friends bedroom studio
<nick1345> any clue of when it would have asked to set the bios password?
<Cryptanalyst> nick1345, that is the only way to reset the bios, without flashing a new bios onto the chip
<histo> rcmaehl: xfgghjlsine  join #freehelp
<histo> xfgghjlsine: ^^^
<scarleo> bin_bash: Where is the bar on Input volume? All the way to the right?
<nick1345> i have to discharge myself before opening the computer right?
<nick1345> anything else to prevent killing it?
<backbox> ciao a tutti
<Cryptanalyst> nick1345, just keep touching the metal of the case
<nick1345> and its a watch batter looking thing on the motherboard?
<nick1345> is there usually a cover?
<Cryptanalyst> nick1345, no not usually
<filthpig> hi, I'm having trouble getting a Realtek 2560 pci chipset in a Packard Bell EasyNote R1984 laptop. The card is detected and ubuntu loads both rt2500pci and rt2x00pci.. But I can't connect to any networks. I can't scan for networks either. It just says "disconnected" in the network-indicator
<nick1345> ok
<malx_poogee_loo> Is anyone else getting red videos on youtube?
<Cryptanalyst> nick1345, some of the older motherboards will have a different battery that is soldered on but then they have a switch to reset the cmos
<nameless`> hi there
<malx_poogee_loo> hello nameless
<nameless`> i detected some weird stuff on my ubuntu regarding the ls command : http://pastebin.com/T4YFJvWM
<Chipzzz> filthpig: what does iwconfig say?
<nameless`> can someone explain me if it's a normal behavior on ubuntu ? can someone try please ?
<malx_poogee_loo> So I'm the only one that is getting red videos on youtube?
<filthpig> Chipzzz, hang on, I'll pastebin it
<z00p> malx_poogee_loo: Yes.
<drc> malx_poogee_loo: not me but there was some one else in her (and one more in #xubuntu) who have reported that effect after an update
<Chipzzz> filthpig: ty
<histo> nameless`: what's wierd aboutthat?
<malx_poogee_loo> okay
<malx_poogee_loo> Thanks
<malx_poogee_loo> I'll try back in a day or 2 to see if there is a solution
<scarleo> malx_poogee_loo: I'm also getting red videos on some of them
<filthpig> Chipzzz, http://pastebin.com/mXBnyHNE I only took the relevant dev.
<tesseracter> i need the nvidia 32 bit video drivers for wine, (10.10) and can't seem to find them in the repository. should I do a manual nvidia driver install, or how can i locate the 32bit versions?
<Jordan_U> nameless`: /sys is a virtual filesystem, and doesn't follow POSIX semantics in many ways. Think of it more as an API than a normal filesystem.
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', yeah it is doing that on mine too
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', it is normal
<nameless`> Jordan_U: Cryptanalyst yeah, but on my debian it has a "normal" at least "expected" behavior
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: install nvidia-current
<tesseracter> ActionParsnip, thats what Im on.
<Chipzzz> filthpig: how about dmesg | grep wlan
<drc> scarleo: got an URL (for a red video) to check?
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', you have to remember that ubuntu is not debian even though it is debian based.  they have changed some things
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: yeah but why is that ?
<tesseracter> ActionParsnip, so that has the 32bit drivers attached?
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: can you explain me why it has such a strange behavior ?
<filthpig> Chipzzz, that only lists my usb device that I'm using to get online now.. aka wlan1.. nothing about wlan0
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: yes that'll match yoursystems arch
<filthpig> ifup wlan0 says "unknown device, ignoring wlan0=wlan0"
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', in the block folder everything is simlinks
<scyther_> hi, anyone that are good on reinstalling ubuntu and keep hdd partitions?
<scarleo> drc: I'll check. Is it possible yo see history on YT?
<tesseracter> ActionParsnip, thats not what i said i needed. i need the 32 bit drivers, even though i am on 64bit, because wine uses the 32 bit version.
<jrib> tesseracter: why do you believe this?
<BillyBob2> does anyone no anything at all about LTSP?
<ratcheer> scyther_: It's not hard. What do you need?
<drc> scarleo: dunno, but I don't think so, maybe the browser (if you haven't cleared it out since)
<ActionParsnip> tesseracter: wine manages 32bitness for you. If you use 64bit OS it will run fine
<jrib> BillyBob2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tesseracter> jrib, because thats what appdb.winehq said.
<Chipzzz> filthpig: does lspci see it?
<jrib> tesseracter: link?
<zeating> Hey
<natolee1992> hey
<tesseracter> jrib: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9901 Team Fortress 2 doesn't start at all or crashes on start
<filthpig> Chipzzz, yep: 00:06.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g (rev 01)
<zeating> dockmanager is conflicting with Faenza apparently
<zeating> "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dockmanager/data/skype_skypeme.svg', which is also in package faenza-icon-theme 0.8
<zeating> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already"
<zeating> what can i do :S
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', the simlink that sda is pointing to is /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda and that is the only thing in that folder
<adac> I created a init script and added it with update-rd.d but when i restart the pc ps aux tells me that this process is running: "/bin/sh /etc/rc2.d/S20myscript start"
<natolee1992> why is screenlets so hard to get working?
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: yeah i saw that
<adac> any ideas
<jrib> tesseracter: I've played tf2 in the past on 64bit ubuntu, just using the drivers jockey provides automatically
<BillyBob2> OK, i installed an LTSP client environment, but itsays 'please select LTSP environment in a dialog box, and there's nothing in it. what do i do?
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', so when you are in the sda folder and do ls ../ it reads the folder directly above it but when you cd ../ it follows the simlink back
<tesseracter> jrib, jockey?
<jrib> tesseracter: "Additional Drivers"
<jrib> tesseracter: the repositories
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', I don't know about how debian is different
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: yeah that's what i didn't get
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: ls ../ and cd ../ must (probably) use the same env variable no ?
<Silivrenion> if I add a second monitor to my ubuntu system, how does that interact with the four desktop pattern?
<scarleo> drc: sorry, can't find it right now. I'll get back to you if I find one
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', and I don't have a debian system to test it on
<Chipzzz> filthpig: but it's missing from "lsmod | grep rt25", even when the usb device is unplugged?
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: on my debian ls ../ and cd ../ & ls have the same behavior
<tesseracter> jrib, yeah, i've got it working at home, but i use the drivers straight from the nvidia binary.
<tesseracter> i'll keep working at it.
<filthpig> Chipzzz, can't check that now as I'll be disconnected :o
<filthpig> :p
<drc> scarleo: ok...I must have looked at 25 videos (randomly picked) and could not reproduce the red/violet...sorry
<Cryptanalyst> Silivrenion, both monitor will change when you select a different desktop
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', I understand,  I just can't explain why because I can't test anything on a debian
<scarleo> drc: seems like people had problems with quicktime where videos lost a channel
<scarleo> drc: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=577b40c88cde317d&hl=en
<nameless`> Cryptanalyst: ok, well, thank you for you explanations :)
<Cryptanalyst> nameless', no problem
<Chipzzz> filthpig: you may have to do that to find out why it is't seen...
<tim167> hello, i formatted a usb stick to fat32 using gparted, had to mount it manually because it didn't mount automatically, and now i can not copy any files to it, do i have to change its ownership ?
<CommanderCool> Hi! If i move my root partition, will GRUB have problems finding it?
<filthpig> Chipzzz, hm, check this: http://pastebin.com/jJesiL4t My USB stick uses the rt73, so it doesn't appear with grep rt25..
<Cryptanalyst> tim167, most likely you do
<drc> scarleo: the common factor seems to be quicktime...waiting, out.
<filthpig> Chipzzz, seems liek it has some IRQ issues.. How do I do what it tells me to try? :)
<CommanderCool> What do I need to do to move my root partition?
<bekay> if my Grub folder under ubuntu install is empty what can i do about that? under the Disks folder?
<insfpa> plz ho speak franch
<insfpa> i need help for nagios
<tim167> Cryptanalyst: i need to make it into a bootable, but even with gksudo usb-creator-gtk i get 'installation failed' and it quits, any ideas ?
<Cryptanalyst> tim167,  why are you using fat32 if you need to make it bootable?
<tim167> Cryptanalyst: i don't know, just trying anything i can think of to make it work with usb-creator-gtk
<Chipzzz> filthpig: you could try adding "pci=biosirq" to your grub boot line
<tim167> Cryptanalyst: but already it's not normal that it doesn't automatically mount
<Cryptanalyst> tim167, I would try using either ext3 or ext4
<filthpig> Chipzzz, okay, thanks! I'll write it down and take a look at it tomorrow. Gotta run ;) ktnxbye!
<CommanderCool> hello everyone! how do i move my root partition so that there will be no problems with grub?
<Chipzzz> filthpig: gl :)
<Cryptanalyst> tim167, those are the linux filesystems and are much more reliable especially for what you are wanting to do
<BillyBob2> does no-one know anything about LTSP?!
<shmup> can someone give point me towards the ubuntu site that'd deal with setting up a domain name for my vps.
<shmup> i'm not exactly sure where i'm looking here. setting up dns, hostnames, etc.. not sure.
<elnomade> BillyBob2: what you need to know about LTSP?
<tim167> Cryptanalyst: ok, formatted it to ext3 now, still not mounting...
<BillyBob2> elnomade: i need to get it working
<CommanderCool> hello everyone! how do i move my root partition so that there will be no problems with grub?
<CommanderCool> could anyone please tell me, how to move my root partition
<ratcheer> CommanderCool: I don't think it will be a trivial exercise. You will have to move root without it being mounted. So, you will have to be running some other OS copy.
<mycosys> could grab a bopy of gparted lice cd
<mycosys> *live
<CommanderCool> ratcheer: will there be a problem with grub finding the partition?
<ratcheer> CommanderCool: You would have to chroot to it and then grub-install.
<CommanderCool> ratcheer:  from within the live cd?
<ratcheer> CommanderCool: Yes
<tim167> i tries 8 different usb disks, they all mount fine on windows, they don't mount on ubuntu, what gives ?
<CommanderCool> ratcheer: ok, thank you
<ratcheer> CommanderCool: You're welcome.
<__yhvh__> hey trying to add the new unity scroll bars globally, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/615#comment-345948 , what now?
<lotreck> anyone doing 10GigE w/ ubuntu lucid ?
<iceroot> lotreck: doing what?
<mgolisch> 10gbit ethernet
<nillerz> is there any software that mimics the functionality of the Windows program "Acer Grid-Vista"?
<iceroot> lotreck: 10GBit/s you mean. whats the problem with it?
<lotreck> are there drivers for Intel X520 10GigE cards ?
<mgolisch> id asume so
<Ahtenus> Is there a way to regnerate http.conf? accidentally overwrote it
<__yhvh__> Ahtenus: aren't there skeletons in /etc/default ?
<iceroot> lotreck: google says the kernel from 10.04 and above can handle that card
<Nighthawk``> whats the prefered linux ftp application ?
<nillerz> ssh is the preferred FTP program.
<nillerz> :P
<mray> is there a trick to using preseed.cfg files with a USB thumb drive? I've put a preseed.cfg on the drive and tried several variations of referencing it in the syslinux.cfg file. Nothing seems to work. It just times out on the prompt and goes into the installer
<iceroot> Nighthawk``: why ftp? ftp is insecure
<lotreck> iceroot: pls send me your google search words
<nillerz> But in all seriously, Nighthawk``, try FileZilla if you dig it.
<sam_> I need help with geting the flash to work so i can use youtube
<iceroot> lotreck: x520 10gbit ubuntu
<nillerz> SFTP if you must FTP though.
<terrapin> hi, at start up an error dialog comes up .iceathority can i just delete that folder from my home folder?
<lighta> I'd rather vsftpd, but yeah sftp better
<Nighthawk``> iceroot, nillerz i need to transfer files from my computer to host computer, how u suggest doing it without ftp ?
<Ahtenus> __yhvh__, unfortunetly not
<iceroot> Nighthawk``: scp
<yaaar> howdy
<Nighthawk``> scp is a ftp kinda program aint it ?
<iceroot> Nighthawk``: scp = copy over ssh
<sam_> Can someone help me geting my flash to work
<iceroot> Nighthawk``: scp localfile user@host:/path/where/it/should/be
<Nighthawk``> but i have ftp access to my site and not scp, or mybe scp can also connect via normal ftp ?
<yaaar> was there a recent update(s) that might have changed (broken) my postfix config? i haven't changed anything in the config (verified by diffing with an old backup) but now it won't send mail...just queues it up
<ratcheer> Nighthawk``: Yes, sftp
<yaaar> this is 10.04 server
<Nighthawk``> for scp to use SecPanel ?
<nillerz> is it a local or remote PC?
<Nighthawk``> remote
<nillerz> Filezilla supports SSH
<nillerz> just connect via SSH
<mgolisch> yaaar: read your mail related logfiles?
<nillerz> don't listen to these nay-sayers, if you're jus tmoving files around, fuggin send it through the "File Transfer Protocol", it's easy
<nillerz> but if you care about security, SSH it.
<Somelauw> What is the difference between package and package-common?
<iceroot> Nighthawk``: if you have ssh-access you have also scp access
<iceroot> Nighthawk``: remeber, when using ftp you are sending your login in plaintext!
<yaaar> mgolisch: yeah, did that. doesn't really say anything...just shows the connect, disconnect and mail-id, but never gets to the line with the to=<user> and status=sent
<Nighthawk``> i dont have ssh access just ftp, so for ftp what are u recomend me ? and for ssh access what u recomend me ?
<Nighthawk``> iceroot, ye man thanks i remember it.
<Ahtenus> Could anyone with a fairly standard LAMP installation paste their httpd.conf?
<Somelauw> What is the difference between vim and vim-common for example?
<ratcheer> sftp is supposed to be secure...
<terrapin> will this fix .iceathority ? sudo terrapin  -R deadhead:deadhead /home/deadhead/.*
<iceroot> Somelauw: vim is the vim-package containg vim, vim-common contains just common-files vim and other packages are using
<coz_> Somelauw,  the vim-common is going to have files that would be "shared"  with all gui-enabled vim variants
<coz_> iceroot,  ah you typed faster than I did :)
<OttifantSir> I'm trying to convert videos to 3GP/3G2 for my cell phone. Preset and terminal: http://ffmpeg.pastebin.com/Dqs2vBCV Where do I put the experimental part in the command line, or is there an easier way of coding for my cell phone?
<coz_> Somelauw,  the  "-common" for packages are going to do the same ,, haveing "shared" files included
<terrapin> will this fix .iceathority ? ---> sudo chown  -R deadhead:deadhead /home/deadhead/.*
<iceroot> terrapin: why .* if you only want one file?
<iceroot> terrapin: and why -R?
<terrapin> at start up i get iceauthoity error
<dejan_> hello I have one issue
<terrapin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081730&highlight=ICEAuthority&page=2
<iceroot> terrapin: yes and why all .files/dirs?
<terrapin> im following those instruction, just checking here
<Ahtenus> Come on, someone got to have a LAMP installation, It would make my day if you could  send me your http.conf  :) managed to overwrite it...
<dejan_> I am using my wireless router its ok I can connect but, when I assign WEP key I can't connect to the network hy?
<dejan_> why*
<iceroot> Ahtenus: httpd.conf is empty
<iceroot> Ahtenus: you mean apache2.conf
<ilovefairuz> OttifantSir: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<mgolisch> Ahtenus: why dont you just extract it from the corresponding deb package?
<dejan_> is there some issue with wep keys?
<dejan_> however I have.t tried to connect after update
<mgolisch> dejan_: other than wep beeing insecure not that i know off
<MarkB> What is a good Media/Video viewer besides the pre-installed one Exaile?
<iceroot> dejan_: updated what?
<iceroot> MarkB: vlc
<MarkB> Iceroot:  Thank you sir.
<Ahtenus> iceroot, huh, really well then the problem is probably something else, i fiddeled around with it and now the browser just wants to download the .php files
<dejan_> yes I am reading it looks like there is issue with WEP keys, :S i tried to set up mac address block on my router but I am afraid someone is using my wifi too :S
<iceroot> Ahtenus: php not installed / enabled
<coz_> ilovefairuz,   have you installed  the mobile media converter?
<dejan_> iceroot: updated ubuntu
<Ahtenus> mgolisch, I would if I only knew how ;)
<dejan_> wep is insecure?
<ratcheer> dejan_: Can you use wpa2?
<iceroot> dejan_: from what to what?
<ilovefairuz> coz_: yeap, used it before, i think there's a ppa for it
<dejan_> you mean coz of bruteforce or?
<dejan_> hm
<dejan_> sry sry guys
<dejan_> wpa
<dejan_> not wep :S
<dejan_> wpa preshare key tkip
<ilovefairuz> !enter | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest87942> anybody here familiar with clive?
<Ahtenus> iceroot, it was when i last used it
<coz_> ilovefairuz,  first time i saw this  and its installed  seems rather nive
<dejan_> ok sry
<erkan^> !volano
<coz_> ilovefairuz, rather "nice"
<ilovefairuz> coz_: it's simple and to-the-point
<dejan_> ok you know what I will try again becasue now i have updated ubuntu wait pls
<coz_> ilovefairuz,   yep :)
<dejan_> also ubuntu 10.10 have issue with brightness seting from the Panel
<__yhvh__> anyone got the Ayatana Scrollbars globally in natty?
<dejan_> it can't be changed from the panel directly
<dejan_> brb
<iceroot> __yhvh__: the guys in #ubuntu+1
<ilovefairuz> dejan_: report a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<__yhvh__> iceroot: cheers
<mgolisch> any unibody mbp users here? wanted to know if others have problems with the builtin broadcom wlan too
<iceroot> dejan_: still acpi-moduls installed?
<dejan_> um guys i am lazy :)
<dejan_> i wil check tomorow i will report if its not working again
<battlehands> hytreem, hey
<dejan_> ubuntu wasn't updatedmaybe that was the problem
<Guest87942> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.6-minimal_2.6.6-8+b1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Guest87942> ??
<jaustin> Hi. For some reason whenever I open a file in vim, i got prompted with: "indent" [New File] ... Vim appears to be opening the wrong file, and when i try to close it, it says "E173: 1 more file to edit"
<battlehands> I need helping telling Ubuntu to mount a partition I just created.
<maco> jaustin: how are you opening it?
<maco> jaustin: any stray characters before the filename?
<jaustin> in the terminal
<jaustin> just vim myfile.txt
<dejan_> good job makig ubuntu and supporting linux! keep the good job you will get ALOT of support from serious people i promise
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: mount /dev/sdXX /path/to/mount/point
<mgolisch> jaustin: by anychance does the filename contain spaces?
<jaustin> no. this happens with every file i try to open
<ilovefairuz> !who | jaustin
<ubottu> jaustin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jaustin> thanks sorry.. mgolisch, no. this happens with every file i try to open
<terrapin> k rebooting see if it workede
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I was told to start with "sudo nano /etc/fstab" then "/dev/sad7/mnt/mydrviename ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0"
<SuperDupr> anybody here familiar with clive
<SuperDupr> clive
<jaustin> i'm going to try rebooting... brb
<neil_d> how could I test to see if java can play/record audio?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: that's for mounting it at boot time (making the mount persistent) .. if you already edited that file and would like to mount it without rebooting, use the command: sudo mount -a
<SuperDupr> What does 'error exit status 1' mean
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I want to make the mount persisitent
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: go ahead then and edit the fstab
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I dont know how
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, when I type that first string, it takes me to a mode in terminal and I dont know what to do
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you can use gedit instead of nano, so the first command would be: alt+ f2,   gksudo nano /etc/fstab
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, now I am in GNU nano 2.2.4
<surreal7z> how to hide modification time in ls -l command?.. i tried everything :\
<dejan_> how can i donate to ubuntu project or linux unix projects?
<dejan_> j css
<surreal7z> why would anyone really need that, but it seems it's the only thing i can't turn off
<ilovefairuz> add the line at the end of the file and then, ctrl+x , then press y and enter
<lighta> dejan_, http://www.linuxfoundation.org/
<dejan_> thanks
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I cant type anything in thsi mode...
<deww> surreal7z: maybe ls -l | awk '{print $1, $2, $3, $4, $6, $8}'
<deww> or ls -1
<yxz97> Does ubuntu has any tool for troubleshooting my laptop battery.?
<yxz97> Like calibration,?
<theorem> troubleshooting ?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: close the terminal and instead use gedit: alt + f2 and type: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<battlehands> ilovefairuz,  is there a space between gksudo and gedit>?
<yxz97> Like calibration,?
<yxz97> I said it
<coz_> battlehands,  if the command is    gksudo  gedit  then yes there is a space
<surreal7z> deww THX a lot :))
<mgolisch> yxz97: what is there to calibrate?
<coz_> monitor calibration?
<yxz97> the battery mgolisch
<battlehands> coz_, thanks
<mgolisch> yxz97: what would there be that could be calibrated?
<ilovefairuz> dejan_: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I typed "/dev/sda7/mnt/Magnificent ntf-2g rw,uid=1000 0 0" and hit enter
<battlehands> nothing happened
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you typed it where? at the end of the fstab file?
<mgolisch> yxz97: your computer takes energy from the batteries cells, the builtin charging electronic handles recharhing of the battery, theres nothing you can tune about that
<battlehands> yes
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, yes
<theorem> mgolisch: he wants to tune the timer so it's right ?
<yxz97> mgolisch, what then about this http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00035862
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: ok , press ctrl + s   to save the file, and then open a terminal and type: sudo mount -a
<battlehands> I was told I need to make the directory before I restart
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, ^
<theorem> I would not restart !!
<ilovefairuz> dejan_: also, the FSF, GNOME project and the KDE foundation accept donations
<theorem> just do: mount -a
<battlehands> "mount: only root can do that"
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: sudo mkdir /mnt/Magnificent
<theorem> sudo
<root> Hellp
<Chipzzz> rofl!!! You have to calibrate the battery monitor in Window$???
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you forgot sudo before mount -a
<dejan_> ilovefairuz, some link pls
<theorem> ok, send Guest3135 a few files to fill up his /root directory now since he's on IRC as root
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, "mount: mount point ntf-3g does not exist"
<ilovefairuz> dejan_: https://my.fsf.org/donate/   http://www.gnome.org/friends/    http://www.kde.org/community/donations/
<SuperDupr> What does this error mean?  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.6-minimal_2.6.6-8+b1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dejan_> ilovefairuz, thanks
<adub> i installed ubunttu and hhad my onboarrd sound disabled when installing i enabled after installing and now it will not show up in my alsamixer
<adub> can someone help me it is my onboard sound
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: open the file again in gedit copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ilovefairuz> SuperDupr: what command did you use to install this package?
<yxz97> mgolisch, so?
<yxz97> mgolisch, are you lost?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575237/
<mgolisch> yxz97: did you read the text in that? it basicaly tells you to drain the battery completely untill the laptop turns off, i dont see why that shouldnt work with linux
<Priswell> I need to replace a CA0106 chipset sound card for a EMU-10K1 chipset. What do I have to do to make the switch? Do I have to undo any software or edit files? or can I just make the swap and the system will recognize it?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you missed the space after sda7
<badbyte> hi i have a zotac ion board and wanted to know which nvidia package is the right one for my onboard graphic card
<badbyte> ?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: add the space, then ctrl + s, then again in the terminal: sudo mount -a
<yxz97> mgolisch, well I ask as a matter of advise and maybe someone could point me to an interesting page or software tool for deal with this kind of issues mgolisch
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, it says filesystem type ntf-3g does not exiost
<mgolisch> its ntfs-3g
<Chipzzz> Priswell: unless you manually made changes to xorg.conf, it should be recognized automatically, although you may need to install drivers that weren't needed when the system was installed
<battlehands> ok
<ratcheer> badbyte: It depends on what chipset your board has.
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I did sudo mount -a and nothing happened
<Priswell> Chipzzz: Thank you very much. Appreciate the response.
<Chipzzz> Priswell: you're welcome
<badbyte> ratcheer: well it is an nvidia ion graphic car
<badbyte> d
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: nothing happened meaning no output or error messages?
<ratcheer> badbyte: You would know better than I.
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, correct
<SuperPaco69> hello
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: then open the file manager and navigate to the mount point in /mnt
<ilovefairuz> hello SuperPaco69
<sacarlson> yxz97: you might try your links method only change to using the System>Preferences>Power management
<SuperPaco69> for some reason I can not use my microphone how can I reconfigure it ??
<ilovefairuz> !sound | SuperPaco69
<ubottu> SuperPaco69: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nighthawk``> i have dell inspirion laptop, when i got it i got windows drivers, how can i find a good graphic driver cause whats ubuntu installed me are really bad ?
<mgolisch> Nighthawk``: check what graphics chip it uses
<battlehands> whats the command to remove dir?
<mgolisch> Nighthawk``: using lspci
<mgolisch> battlehands: rmdir
<ilovefairuz> Nighthawk``: paste the output of this command to http://paste.ubuntu.com: sudo lshw -C display
<SuperDupr> ilovefairuz, i used synaptic
<battlehands> sudo rmdir /mnt/magnificnt
<battlehands> ooops!
<battlehands> mtype
<battlehands> mgolisch, ty
<battlehands> I typed cd in my Terminal an nothing happened...
<battlehands> This is not the first time this has happened.  Must I restart?
<Nighthawk``> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/575238
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: alt + f2, and type: /mnt then enter
<SuperDupr> ilovefairuz, it was part of another package
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, ok. done. now what?
<SuperDupr> ilovefairuz, clive most likely
<Lasivian> is there any way to see what hardware i'm running? IE. Something like the windows program "Aida". Thanks.
<mgolisch> Lasivian: lspci or lshw
<IanWizard> We have an expectant date for 11.04?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: don't you see the folder you created earlier (supposedly now acting as a mount point for your partition)
<Lasivian> mgolisch:thanks
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, yeah, I do!
<Voroterm> hi folks, does anyone else have the problem of not being able to set a proper background image in gnome terminal? Somehow the 'darkness' setting makes the image transparent. Slider to the left means image pretty much fully transparent, slider to the right means image replaced by background color. Any idea? thx
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: so what's the issue now?
<Lasivian> whoa... lshw is intense :)
<Nighthawk``> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/575238
<ilovefairuz> Nighthawk``: in system > administration > additional hardware drivers, do you see an entry for your card?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, in that dir: /mnt there is /Magnificent which is what I want, but there is also /Magnificnt which I suppose was created on accident
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I would like to remove that
<IanWizard> What would be the easiest way to get a basic ubuntu install, with no GUI/bloat?  I get tired of how slow it gets, so I'd rather add the WM and such myself.
<Chipzzz> Lasivian: -v makes linux programs verbose ;)
<battlehands> cd
<Nighthawk``> ilovefairuz, http://i52.tinypic.com/10qmn3d.png
<Crayboff> i'm trying to install untuntu now and am at the Who are you screen. the loading bar says Nready when you are..." but isn't completely filled. i can't press forward yet my info is filled out
<Lasivian> Chipzzz: I just dumped it to a file :) more than happy to sort it out that way, heh
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: alt + f2, gksudo rmdir Magnificnt
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: sorry, gksudo rmdir /mnt/Magnificnt
<extraclassic> IanWizard: I installed ubuntu server and only selected the base during tasksel and it did just boots to a shell
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I figured it out.  thanks]
<mgolisch> IanWizard: i think the alternatecd allows for a minimal installation
<Priswell> Chipzzz: We Got Sound! Thx
<ilovefairuz> !minimal | IanWizard
<ubottu> IanWizard: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<d34dh4ck> howdy everyone
<Chipzzz> Priswell: you're very welcome :)
<IanWizard> mgolisch: ahh, but we just got that nice new GUI on the installer, much nicer.  Oh well, it'd be worth it in the long run.
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, now a conceptual question:  I created this partition to store files in that I could access from any OS that I booted into from this computer.  If I put files in this folder, is that all I need to do?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: yeap
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, awesome.  Thanks for all of your help.
<Crayboff> foward button why you no let me click youu
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you're welcome
<mgolisch> IanWizard: i dont think the desktop install cd allows for instalaltion of a cmdline only system
<IanWizard> ilovefairuz: ok, I'll use that then.  Thanks :D
<IanWizard> mgolisch: yeah, I've never know it too, (not without some fancy stuff in the tty  :P
<rww> Crayboff: make the username all lower-case
<ilovefairuz> Nighthawk``:  as far as i know, no better drivers are available
<battlehands> Is there a way to delete all the files in a folder (through the terminal) but leave the folder?
<extraclassic> IanWizard: in the minimal install you download everything and it takes forever...works though
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: yes but be very careful: sudo rm -fr /path/to/folder/*
<IanWizard> extraclassic: that's what I'm going to do, thanks.
<sduvick> I want to disable the Gnome-keyring
<ilovefairuz> extraclassic: not if you have a good internet connection
<sduvick> but when installing libpam-keyring, it gets replaced by synaptic with gnome-keyring
#ubuntu 2011-03-04
<Nighthawk``> ilovefairuz, any chance u know why at youtube and videos in generall i see cubes and stuff like that ? is there codec packs at linux ? cause i just moved from windows..
<irfaN> Hi, Reinstall with live cd after broke my bootloader. How can I test It will work or not ?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, can I add you to friends?
<ilovefairuz> Nighthawk``: if you don't need 3d acceleration, try disabling the driver in the window you had in the screenshot,  reboot and tets
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: sure
<d34dh4ck> got an odd question, I have two dual psx controller adapters ?(giving a total of 4 ports )
<battlehands> what does -fr stand for?
<battlehands> is the remove command?
<Nighthawk``> ilovefairuz, how can i see the log of linux when he starts, cause i think he wrote me "unable to load 3d acceleration"..
<d34dh4ck> these adapters are mounted internally and conected to a usb header on the mother board, i want to set udev rules to make them js0-3 statically so i can set up game sto allways use the correct controller
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: -f means force removal (of non empty directories contained inside) and -r means work recursively
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I tried that command, but it deleted the whole folder.
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: then you missed the /* at the very end of the command
<d34dh4ck> problem is that since they are dual adapters they only have one usb address, any way to get around this limitation for setting the udev rules?
<Chipzzz> battlehands: "man rm"
<cdavis> Is there a way to get nm-applet to run in the awn bar?
<battlehands> Chipzzz, is that an undo command?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: no, 'man' is short for manual, a sort of a help page for shell commands
<Chipzzz> battlehands: no, it's the manual page... I mentioned it because it's very useful for many situations
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: press q after you finish reading to exit
<battlehands> Chipzzz, ilovefairuz thanks
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I deleted my "Downloads" folder.  How do I get it back?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: you can't..
<battlehands> lololol
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, can I create a new folder and specify for firefox to dl into that folder by default?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: if you just trashed it, look in the trash folder
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, and will Downloads now be deleted in my Ubuntu One?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: alt+f2, trash://
<ilovefairuz> and press enter
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: i don't use ubuntu one
<battlehands> no
<GamingDroid> Is there a GUI way of changing screen resolution on Ubuntu 10.10 running inside WMware Player?
<battlehands> its not in trash
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, what do you use?  Dropbox?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: nope, just ssh
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, whats ssh?
<ilovefairuz> !ssh | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, are you a power user?
<GamingDroid> nvm, finally found it. It was hidden under System->Preference->Monitors
<nameless`> GamingDroid: the little monitor icon on the panel in the notification area ?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: offtopice, what's a power user anyway? i just prefer simpler solutions
<ilovefairuz> offtopic **
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, basically, a pro
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, should be called "prower user"
<uya> hallao
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: good one, but i'm not one of those!
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, is ssh free?
<nameless`> battlehands: yes
<uya> ada orang indo gak
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, :)
<nameless`> battlehands: it's free software, as weel as GNU/Linux
<battlehands> nameless`, Im going to try it out
<GamingDroid> nameless: thanks! That is weird, it wasn't there earlier. I saw it on a tutorial online too....
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: yes and it's pre-installed, but you need to buy a hosting space supporting ssh to transfer your files there
<battlehands> so much ubuntu to learn in one day
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I have hosting space for my company.  Can I use that space?
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: if it supports ssh, then yes, check Places > Connect to, you'll find SSH in the drop down list
<Chipzzz> battlehands: or, type "ssh mysite.com"
<SirShmoopy> has anyone gotten ExpressCard/34 USB 3.0 working in ubuntu? running 10.10x64
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I dont know what info to fill into the SHH selection
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: ask your system administrator or hosting company to provide you with the appropriate data for your hosting space
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: it's different for everybody
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, ok. brb
<elocina> wiki
<elocina> sorry wrong window
<opium> is it possible to change the size of my persistency without reinstall ubuntu on my pendrive?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, I dont really understand "Recusrion"
<ilovefairuz> battlehands: are you referring to the -r in the rm command ?
<battlehands> ilovefairuz, yes
<_eclark> Are the ec2 ubuntu archives down ?
<metta> what protocol supports voice chat in empathy?
<toni_> hello , need to create  daily automatic backup for 1 .cfg file to ftp server  ....
<nameless`> toni_: cron
<Chipzzz> metta: SIP, XMPP and Google Talk
<toni_> can u explain more pls
<violinappren> battlehands: it simply means deleting the files and folders within the folder being deleted at all levels. if you have a inside b inside c, then rm -fr c will delete a then b then c
<unresolved> hi
<toni_> cron with cp command ?
<battlehands> violinappren, thanks
<metta> Chipzzz: metta.  that was worth two pennies to me.  how much are pennies worth right now?
<crimsonmane> lol@metta
<metta> pennies are worth $1 in the future
<battlehands> violinappren, why did you switch names?
<crimsonmane> can a WUSB device be "unmounted" and "mounted" manually?
<metta> Chipzzz: if you ever get bored, hit me up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<violinappren> battlehands: internet disconnection
<battlehands> violinappren, k
<imabitch> what is fucking up?
<dejan_> ubuntu have issue with wpa encoding?
<violinappren> !language | imabitch
<ubottu> imabitch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<battlehands> violinappren, I dont think I have SSH, I only have hosting for a website
<dejan_> when I set wpa preshare tkip key I can't connect to the wifi
<violinappren> dejan_: no, it doesn't
<dejan_> I can't connect to my wireless router when I set wpa key
<violinappren> battlehands: some hosting plans include ssh, some don't
<crimsonmane> dejan_:  if you're using a linksys usb wirelesscard then yes it does mess up
<battlehands> violinappren, ok.  Im on hold with GoDaddy.  They host my site.  I will see if it is included in my package.
<dejan_> yes
<dejan_> I am using linksys
<crimsonmane> dejan_: return your item to the store ASAP
<dejan_> um but I have hp laptopt my router is linksys
<acovrig> Can I grant www-data sudo for just 1 directory?
<crimsonmane> oh
<dejan_> no my network card is hp
<crimsonmane> i meant the wireless card... nevermind then
<dejan_> :)
<dejan_> :S
<dejan_> oh
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejan_> I set mac address block but I see i log strange ips :(
<crimsonmane> can a WUSB device be "unmounted" and "mounted" manually?
<surreal7z> okey... one more question... how to line up ls -l  results?...
<violinappren> acovrig: what? do you mean changing a directory ownership to www-data? sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/directory
<dejan_> is my wireless router protected if I set mac address blocks for other mac addresses then my laptop?
<nameless`> dejan_: not against mac spoofing
<acovrig> violinappren: no, sadly, I want to be able to exec a .rb or .php file and have it mount something, but I don't think it'd be a good idea to chown www-data /media :(
<violinappren> dejan_: any protection without using WPA2 is now useless
<Chipzzz> crimsonmane: it's prolly easiest to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file with the correct essid, key & mode
<dejan_> I think maybe wpa on the router is wpa 1 and ubutu have some bugs with it?
<nameless`> dejan_: changing you mac address is one command line : sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ethernet 00:11:22:33:44:55
<linxeh> acovrig: use sudo rules
<crimsonmane> Chipzzz: may i private message you ?
<dejan_> I am sure that i cant connect to it only after I set wpa hm
<rbrbos1> hi folks, having a problem downloading .iso files, ubuntu 10.04 lts; system freezes after 150 -300 mb
<Chipzzz> sure
<nameless`> dejan_: s/ethernet/ether
<opium> is it possible to change the size of my persistency without reinstall ubuntu on my pendrive?
<dejan_> yes nameless maybe my neighbours are hackers: )
<acovrig> linxeh: let me guess visudo: www-data ALL:NOPASSWD /bin/mount
<dejan_> I saw 3 ip addresses connected on my router after i set mac address block :))
<linxeh> acovrig: well, I was going to suggest more restrictive, but something along those lines
<neil_d> how could I test to see if java applet can play/record audio?
<acovrig> linxeh: can I restrict to 1 directory-so that only works if its being run from one directory?
<th3Unkn0wn> Hello
<nameless`> acovrig: didn't get your question
<th3Unkn0wn> What are the paritioning suggestions?
<linxeh> acovrig: I havent done it for a long time, but I think you should be able to set it to just let www-data run your script as root (which you chown to own as root so nobody can edit it), and have the script do the mounting
<Champagne> th3Unk0wn: there would be a swap partition, a boot partittion, and a data partition.  I always take the suggested layout.
<th3Unkn0wn> okay, Champagne what about the size of those partitions?
<Champagne> plz hold.
<th3Unkn0wn> np
<acovrig> linxeh: good idea, since this isn't a good idea: NOPASSWD: /sbin/fdisk,/bin/ln,/bin/mount,/bin/rm
<Aikar> is there a command that simulates activity that will prevent ubuntu from suspending due to inactivity? i want to write a script to run every 1 minute that checks if Samba is currently active, and if so, prevent sleep
<crimsonmane> Aikar:  there should be an option to turn off idle behavior, but the devs apparently disagreed :(
<Aikar> crimsonmane: i want my pc to go to sleep, just, it goes to sleep while im accessing a sambashare from another PC
<davidstrauss> How can I permanently increase "ulimit -n"? I can easily set it once, but it doesn't survive reboot.
<crimsonmane> Aikar: that's what i'm sayin. we werent given an option and it makes me sad
<violinappren> davidstrauss:  /etc/security/limits.conf
<crimsonmane> !ulimit
<davidstrauss> crimsonmane, Is that bot command supposed to do something?
<davidstrauss> crimsonmane, ah
<manoot-home> I'm interested in moving to a fully linux environment for Rails 3 coding, and was wondering which Ubuntu flavor i should go with? 10.04 or 10.10?
<crimsonmane> it's a dictionary thing... it tole me it didn't know anything about it.
<manoot-home> should i stick with LTS until the next LTS comes out for coding purposes?
<crimsonmane> manoot-home: yes
<violinappren> davidstrauss: man limits.conf
<th3Unkn0wn> hmm
<manoot-home> thanks crimson figured as much just don't have much experience with debian/ubuntu. mostly CentOS
<pac1> th3Unknown,  with very large hard drives, putting most of linux in one partition is probably what you want to do.
<Aikar> manoot-home: as a dev id prolly suggest 10.10, isnt LTS locked to only security updates? 10.10 will give you more up to date apps
<pac1> however there are some exceptions.
<davidstrauss> violinappren, I added this (http://pastie.org/1630777) to my limits.conf file, but I still get 1024 for ulimit -n
<th3Unkn0wn> pac1: k thanks
<acovrig> linxeh: sadly that didn't work, any other ideas?
<pac1> I always put home on a separate partition.  That way I can switch between distributions or versions of linux without losing all my stuff.
<Champagne> th3Unk0wn: OK. I think the swap partition is equal to the RAM size.  The boot partition is 5031 blocks.  I don't know how to translate blocks to GB
<Champagne> Great idea
<Locutus_of_Borg> Isn't there a command line argument that causes a continuously updating reading on the command? Like, if I wanted to continuously watch the output of the command "sensors", how would I do that?
<Champagne> tail -f
<pac1> th3Unknown, swap slightly larger than your memory, but it doesn't really matter that much.
<dejan_> hey
<violinappren> davidstrauss: log out and back in
<DrkCodeman> ulimit is hard coded lol
<someones1> can someone help me with bringing up a degraded raid1 when the remaining HD in question has evidently lost its superblocks?
<dejan_> I definitively have problem accessing wifi router when I set up wpa key
<pac1> You need enough swap so you can run lots of memory hogging applications at the same time... but who does that.
<Champagne> Firefox ?
<pac1> my swap usually stays idle, while 4g of memory rarely gets filled up.
<dejan_> why can this happen anyone have issue access wireless router with hp laptop with wpa key?
<Locutus_of_Borg> 3 words: Solid state drives.
<Locutus_of_Borg> :P
<pac1> anyone know how to monitor swap activity?
<DrkCodeman> ulimit is definately a first for ircd's you should ask someone who runs a irc network they do that all the time :P
<dejan_> pac1
<dejan_> how to setup swap memory on install?
<opium> is it possible to change the size of my persistency without reinstall ubuntu on my pendrive?
<dejan_> i set swap 0 becasue i didnt knew how to set up swap..
<pac1> dejan,  you can always add swap
<dejan_> also what kind of format you used for formating? fat32 or..?
<pac1> swap is just an empty partition.
<pac1> no file system, just a bunch of blocks.
<dejan_> i dont know what is best I set first formating option and no swap :S
<pac1> dejan, do you have empty space on your hd?
<DrkCodeman> swap is like the equivalant to windows pagefile
<dejan_> pac1 how?
<pac1> exactly
<davidstrauss> violinappren, Is there a special case for root being limited to 1024?
<fadax> hi
<violinappren> Locutus_of_Borg: man watch
<davidstrauss> violinappren, Normal users get the right ulimit on login. root doesn't.
<pac1> use gparted to examine your disks
<dejan_> yes i have empty space
<Champagne> free -s 5       Display memory usage every 5 seconds continuously
<pac1> how many disks dejan_?
<dejan_> 1
<pac1> ok
<pac1> how many partitions on it?
<dejan_> 1 partition
<battlehands> violinappren, Ive been on the line with tech support at godaddy.  My hosting does support SSH, and we are setting up my FTP.
<pac1> ok so linux only.
<pac1> right?
<dejan_> yes yes
<pac1> ok.
<dejan_> i just deleted everything i have only linux os
<pac1> you probably used the whole thing for your partition.  Which type of file system do you have?
<fadax> i'm trying to get my wifi card to work on ubuntu 10.10.   on boot i get the error  iwlagn request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode' failed.  Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<dejan_> i d idnt knew how to make swap when i formated my disk with ubuntu
<violinappren> davidstrauss: perhaps it gets amended in  .bashrc or  .profile
<dejan_> i have first type
<dejan_> journnal..4 something :)
<violinappren> battlehands: good then
<dejan_> sry i don;t remember right name I have no idea what is the difference between different formating
<battlehands> violinappren, it can take 30 min to 24 hours.  Im going to take a break and go study until I receive that email.  See you then!
<violinappren> battlehands: good luck
<someones1> would appreciate any help anyone can give me in bringing up a degraded raid1 array where the remaining drive has lost its superblocks... nothing seems to work -_-
<dejan_> I will learn about those things but the things what bothers me this day is the issue with wifi router
<pac1> dejan_  there's two approaches.  1 Reinstall after saving the files you want to keep, making partitions for linux, home and swap  2 resizing the partition you have to be smaller and creating home and swap from the reduction.
<pac1> 1 is easier than 2
<pac1> 2 is cooler.
<Locutus_of_Borg> violinappren: Thanks!
<dejan_> I thik i will read about this
<violinappren> Locutus_of_Borg: you're welcome
<pac1> google resize partition linux
<dejan_> more because its useful to know these things also the kind of formating
<dejan_> right now i have no idea i just know that fat32 will alow me to acces win files only
<dejan_> and mac i think
<pac1> dejan _, If you run windows, a Fat32 partition would be best, NTFS if you want w7.
<dejan_> ok can anyone help about this wifi issue
<dejan_> does anyone have issue accesing linksys wireless router wpa protected with hp laptop?
<pac1> I don't have wifi, except on my router.
<dejan_> i can access it without wpa key but with it i cant :S
<pac1> dejan_ that's one for googling.
<dejan_> yes i guess.. :S
<dejan_> ok then ill go on google
<dejan_> sec
<pac1> are you sure you know your wpa key?
<doomrobo> I just deleted a file from the terminal, how do I recover it?
<dejan_> um i think i ll get wifi radar
<dejan_> ":)
<pac1> wpa seems to be fussy  exactly 5 or 13 characters of text, or exactly 10 or 26 characters of 0-9 A-F
<dejan_> its bug with hp laptop and linksys router and wpa
<dejan_> yes
<pac1> do you have a link to the bug?  paste link.
<someones1> is there any way to reset or ignore missing superblocks on a degraded raid1?
<LuckySMackDroid> I'm installing Ubuntu onto a system which has a raid card (raid 1).windows is installed on that main driveand I'm installing maverick onto a secondary drive (patriot drive shown in this image). But I'm not sure which selection to install grub to. Any one willing to help? http://db.tt/0SD6C72
<pac1> LuckySMackDroid,  your nick is too long!
<pac1> Lucky, you have LVM on your disks
<LuckySMackDroid> I'm thinking it should be the one I have highlighted that says loader. But I want to make sure. This is my first time using a raid.
<Aikar> crimsonmane: interesting. i just found theres a gnome-screensaver-command --poke that simulates user activity. so ima combine that with another script i found to check for samba access, and simply poke anytime samba is active. ill post to my blog when i get it working
<pac1> Lucky, anything on that raid that you can't do without?
<LuckySMackDroid> Pac1. Lol yea I know. And I'm not sure. When setting up they raid I didn't see lvm mentioned anywhere.
<pac1> LVM is what linux uses for the same purpose.
<pac1> if you boot into the alternate install disk, lvm and raid support will be avialble.
<pac1> There's a utility for examining lvm partitions.
<pac1> not sure you can boot the alt install disk though.
<LuckySMackDroid> Ok. I'm using the normal live ce to install. And the raid was setup with a hardware raid card using a raid boos.
<pac1> lucky, I"m not sure about the distinction of Hardware RAid and LVM partitioning.  THey might not be the same thing.
<LuckySMackDroid> Ok so then there's not much I an Don I need the although dvd then
<pac1> although dev/mapper is what I see when I look at disks.
<LuckySMackDroid> Yea I don't know either. This is my first raid experience.
<LuckySMackDroid> Yea mapper is on there
<demonspork> LuckySMackDroid, don't play WoW much do you?
<pac1> Lucky,  any partition can be used for the boot loader, but LVM has to be part of the installation if you're going to use it to boot.
<demonspork> no raiding?
<bjhaid> I downloaded a file with the extension .apxl, does anyone know any ubuntu application i can use to assess it?
<pac1> you could even put it on that memory stick, I think.
<pac1> is that screen pic the installer?
<LuckySMackDroid> Not wow. I do games on my windows boot just not wow.
<ubuntu23123> hello!
<ubuntu23123> Can someone help me restore grub2?
<pac1> update-grub
<ubuntu23123> I just installed windows7 onto a new HDD and it wiped out my grub2
<soreau> ! grub2 | ubuntu23123
<ubottu> ubuntu23123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LuckySMackDroid> Pac1 yea that's what I'm looking at now.the maverick live cd
<ubuntu23123> http://pastebin.com/tYFEpEkq
<LuckySMackDroid> Pac1 well that's the selection list to cheese where I want to install grub. The windows install is windows 7
<pac1> I wouldn't put it there.
<pac1> There's some stuff to read out there about booting and LVM.  go google!
<LuckySMackDroid> Well theitem I have selected isn't the actual windows partition. Its a 100mb partition that the MBR is on.
<LuckySMackDroid> Yea illnlok itnup now
<pac1> ok so why not that one?
<ubuntu23123> how do i DL and install grub2?
<LuckySMackDroid> That's what I was asking in the first place. I wasn't sure if it made a difference since it was a raid.last time I tried it didn't load grub and went right to windows
<pac1> instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<pac1> does windows have the mbr at the root of the disk?
<LuckySMackDroid> So I brought the installer back to this point so I could take Tue picture and ask about it
<LuckySMackDroid> Yea. In that 100mb partition I have selected. Which is what I tried last time
<pac1> but you already tried installing grub there?
<ubuntu23123> i got a menu from installing grub in a terminal
<ubuntu23123> how do i select which device to install grub on?
<ubuntu23123> its giving me the option of both hdds
<ubuntu23123> i just dont know how to select it
<LuckySMackDroid> Yea and when rebooting I never got the grub menu and it went straight to windows.
<ubuntu23123> everytime i press enter it says 'you chose no volume'
<Scunizi> I added stuff to my ~.bash_aliases yesterday and on todays boot nothing in there works.. any help appriciated .. http://pastebin.com/w9sqS00q
<someones1> i'm trying to bring up a degraded raid1 array, but the remaining HD seems to have lost its superblocks.  is there any way to restore/ignore this issue just to mount it and get the data off?
<pac1> look at your partitions in a tool like gparted.  Is one of them set as "Bootable"?
<LuckySMackDroid> Ubuntu12123 space?
<ubuntu23123> it worked!
<ubuntu23123> grub failed to install
<pac1> error message?
<LuckySMackDroid> Pac1 ill check
<jordotech> do you guys have any suggestions on a laptop running ubuntu
<jordotech> i mean, manufacturer
<ubuntu23123> GRUB failed to install to the following devices:                          │
<ubuntu23123>  │                                                                           │
<ubuntu23123>  │ /dev/sdb                                                                  │
<ubuntu23123>  │                                                                           │
<ubuntu23123>  │ Do you want to continue anyway?  If you do, your computer may not start   │
<FloodBot3> ubuntu23123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuckySMackDroid> Any should do really. My HP ran great with ubuntu
<ubuntu23123> sorry
<pac1> ubuntu23123 try sda
<ubuntu23123> failed to install
<pac1> ubuntu23123, if you don't have anything precious on that pc, just continue.
<ubuntu23123> i continued
<ubuntu23123> nothing happened
<pac1> try a reboot
<LuckySMack> pac1 ok so that 100mb partition is labeled as boot.
<ubuntu23123> error: http://pastebin.com/jM78hTuM
<ubuntu23123> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<toshikan> algum brasileiro??
<pac1> now there's some errors!
<rww> !br | toshikan
<ubottu> toshikan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubuntu23123> yeah, pac1 :P
<ubuntu23123> so, what do I do now? reboot? :P
<Scunizi> Very strange..... I just found that I don't have a .bashrc file in my ~ directory... How'z that possible?
<pac1> luckySMack, labeled how?  Usually there's an asterisk
<rww> Scunizi: because you deleted it? ;P
<pac1> ubuntu23123, I'd try that.
<unresolved> every time i format my hdd is smaller is there a reason for this ?
<unresolved> i had 500gb
<ubuntu23123> reboot into my HDD or into the liveCD that Im on?
<unresolved> now its down to 490
<unresolved> cant i reformat and get my 10gb back
<Scunizi> rww: not knowingly.. or even probably on accident.. If I copy one from another user and chown it would it be the same?
<pac1> try the hd
<rww> Scunizi: copy from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<ubuntu23123> os-prober gives me this: http://pastebin.com/Dk2jzyms
<Scunizi> rww:  ah ok.. I saw that copy there.. thanks
<LuckySMack> pac1 yea there is. taking a screen
<ubuntu23123> still reboot into the HDD?
<pac1> but that probably is not going to work
<pac1> ubuntu23123, hang on.
<Scunizi> rww: should it have 755 permissions or 744 ?? or something different?
<LuckySMack> pac1: http://min.us/ll2Jq6
<rww> Scunizi: either of those would be fine
<crimsonmane> right click a file (like WoW.exe), Properties, Permissions Tab. WHAT IS THE POINT in having a checkbox to make the file executable IF I CANT CHECK IT nor can i change anything on the tab
<mycosys> anyone got any idea how to make xkb update its keymappings?
<rww> Scunizi: you need rwx access, and others probably shouldn't have write, so...
<mycosys> have edited the rules and symbols, but seems to have had no effect
<LuckySMack> pac1: im running from a live cd installed onto a flash drive. so if i can download and install the lvm stuff i could try that, i wonder.
<zachlr> Could someone explain to me what this means?  http://pastebin.com/3xd5ke4H
<Scunizi> rww: 744 would eliminate the write for others.. once I'm done (already :) ).. how do I get the system to read it?
<Scunizi> rww: exec bash?
<rww> Scunizi: source .bashrc, or close and re-open the terminal.
<rww> sorry, source ~/.bashrc
<LuckySMack> you can also just type 'bash'
<Crayboff2> I'm afraid i completely broke my computer, I'm installing ubuntu 10.10 from the live CD, it got to the "Who are you?" phase, the loading bar was going and everything was fine. There is 1/5 left of the loading bar and it's not loading anymore.
<LuckySMack> to reload the rc file
<Scunizi> LuckySMack: that I know just starts another job for bash.. at least that's what I've been told in the past
<pac1> LuckySMack, the lvm stuff probably won't help.  Where is linux installed?
<LuckySMack> Crayboff2: how long has it been?
<Scunizi> up
<Crayboff2> I pressed back and forward back to this page, but all it changed was the message above the "Waiting for you" or whatever it said and is now saying "Getting the time from the network time server..."
<rww> LuckySMack: that doesn't reload the rc file in the current bash instance, it makes a new bash child process of the current one.
<Crayboff2> Lucky: it's been like this for the past hour and a half
<rww> so when you exit out of the new one, you go back to the current one...
<pac1> LuckySMack, have you tried the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<LuckySMack> linux is going to be installed on its own separate drive. in the image is says unallocated.
<pac1> dinner call. later guys.
<LuckySMack> rww: ah ok
<crimsonmane> how do i do "chmod +x /path/to/file" for something on a different drive?
<mycosys> LuckySMack just make sure u put grub on the same drive as windows or u will have to change boot device to go between them
<Scunizi> rww: looks like .bash_aliases is 311 ie rw-r--r--
<LuckySMack> well i installed windows first. and right now ubuntu is not installed yet. thats what im trying to do now.
<LuckySMack> mycosys: yea i tried that first and when i rebooted it went right past grub apparently and loaded windows. windows is on a raid1 disk
<crimsonmane> how do i do "chmod +x /path/to/file" for something on a different drive? private messages accepted. thanks in advance.
<mycosys> could do it the other way - put grub on the normal disk and let it load windows, set that ununtu to boot
<LuckySMack> mycosys: so just install grub to the base disk that ubuntu will be installed on? wouldnt that bypass windows entirely?
<mycosys> not if it detects windows during the install
<scarleo> crimsonmane: just enter path to the other disk
<mycosys> grub will load windows
<LuckySMack> and wouldnt that make it where on boot i have to go to the boot order and chose the drive to boot to?
<mycosys> yes
<crimsonmane> scarleo:  i don't understand.
<heisenberg> hi! i have an intel mac and i want to install ubuntu on my external drive. i've read around and didnt find any final solution. can anyone help me?
<mycosys> easier to use grub to choose imo
<LuckySMack> mycosys: i thought to do that i had to install grub alongside windows MBR
<mycosys> no
<scarleo> crimsonmane: is it internal hd?
<crimsonmane> yes
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: Sorry my internet died
<mycosys> grub happily loads windows
<crimsonmane> 2 drives, both internal. one has windows (and my games) the other is linux
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: so any ideas of what to do?
<mycosys> whether grub is on its own partition or in mbr
<BlueSherpa> is there a way to install the latest version of ruby on ubuntu?  it defaulted to 1.8.7
<scarleo> crimsonmane: ok, so it's probably /dev/sdb1 if this is your second disk. You can du sudo fdisk -l to see the disks
<crimsonmane> what is the command to back up a directory?
<scarleo> crimsonmane: or wherever you have mounted the disk
<crimsonmane> i mean go backwards one directory
<LuckySMack> ok so, normally when i do this (before i used a raid) i installed grub to the MBR and it all worked. so (to make sure) now that i have a raid i can just install grub in the same drive im installing ubuntu to, it will still see i have windows. so i change the boot drive to the ubuntu drive and ill have the grub menu with windows as another option.
<someones1> how can i mount a degraded raid1 array when the remaining drive has lost its superblocks and my attempts to recreate it gives me an error that "/dev/sda1 is too small: 0k" ?
<mycosys> BlueSherpa check launchpad
<LuckySMack> ok, so wherever grub is, is just where i have to set the default boot drive to
<BlueSherpa> mycosys: what's launchpad?
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: ?
<mycosys> !launchpad |BlueSherpa
<ubottu> BlueSherpa: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<battlehands> Do I need OpenSSH to use SSH or can I use the "Connect to Server" option through Ubuntu?
<BlueSherpa> thx =)
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: the problem i've been having with this installation? it's been hanging at this stage and not continuing (it's already made the partition)
<duongthaiha> battlehands: connect to server is good
<scarleo> crimsonmane: if it's not mounted mount it and then just chmod +x /path/to/file
<battlehands> duongthaiha, thanks
<unresolved> is there a command 2 find out wat HDD drive i have ?
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: oh, how long has it been stuck there?
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: 1.5 hours, the Forward button is unclickable
<Scunizi> When I right mouse click on Applications and "Edit Menu" adding a folder to "Office" I put a check mark next to it to activate but after closing and looking at the menu it's not there.. It's also been unckecked in "Edit Menu's".. Why's that?
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: ok is anything else on the computer? are you dualbooting with windwos? or is it going to be ubuntu only?
<Craybot2> i'm trying to dual boot with windows 7
<Craybot2> i'm running it in the live cd right now
<LuckySMack> ok. all on same drive (partitions)? ar eyou using raid drives?
<mycosys> try a failsafe boot perhaps? craybot2
<LuckySMack> or on separate drives?
<Craybot2> Lucky: it's all on the same harddrive
<unresolved> is there a command 2 find out wat HDD drive i have ?
<Craybot2> i did the automatic partition
<LuckySMack> yea i was going to say just cancel it and restart. and try another install option
<paintchip> unresolved: What do you mean? What brand?
<unresolved> yea ?
<unresolved> if thats possible
<unresolved> lol
<Craybot2> Lucky: then how would i get rid of the partition already made? or i can't do that
<LuckySMack>  Craybot2 the partition you did, was there a lot of data on it?
<psusi> unresolved, system -> administration -> disk utility, or sudo hdparm -i from the command line
<Craybot2> Lucky: i have a lot of data on my windows partition, well like 60GB
<Craybot2> or so
<Craybot2> but this ubuntu partition is new
<crimsonmane> how do i navigate inside Terminal to a second internal harddisk?
<Craybot2> literally just made
<LuckySMack> was it stuck in the partition setup? cause im thinking it may still just be moving files so it has room to make the partitions
<Craybot2> no it passed the partition setup
<psusi> crimsonmane, cd to whatever directory you have it mounted in
<LuckySMack> ok.
<scarleo> crimsonmane: is it mounted?
<crimsonmane> psusi:  i do not understand!
<crimsonmane> yes its mounted
<Craybot2> in the most recent setup, you decide on your partition, then it's doing some stuff as you fill in user name info etc
<unresolved> ty
<scarleo> crimsonmane: did you do sudo fdisk -l?
<Craybot2> i filled in my username info but can't press Forward, and the loading bar in the bottom of the window is 4/5 done
<psusi> crimsonmane, type df to see information on volumes that are mounted and where... if it auto mounted, it should be somewhere under /media
<crimsonmane> scarleo:  i can browse the disk in the WindowBrowser. i need to navigate to it in Terminal
<paintchip> Iam blanking on any command
<BigMac> is it possibly to use a finder bookmarks file taken from a windows system and use it in ubuntu?
<paintchip> I have always just popped off the panel to the HHD compartment and looked
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: ok so. you have one single drive. which had a lot of data already. you let ubuntu make the partition and now its taking a while. even though its moved on. i think its moving data on the HDD
<crimsonmane> ok i did "df"... looks like it says "/media/win64" ... how do i get to it?
<paintchip> desktop or laptop?
<psusi> crimsonmane, cd /media/win64
<scarleo> crimsonmane: cd /media/win64
<crimsonmane> "no such file or directory"
<Craybot2> Lucky: ok possible, so what should I do? the text that was above the loading bar said "Ready when you are..." or something like that
<psusi> crimsonmane, then you typed it wrong.. it's case sensitive.  win64 is not the same as WIN64
<crimsonmane> psusi: thanks. i had forgotten!
<LuckySMack> ok. well it might not be. try using the gui to unmount the drive
<crimsonmane> what does "df" stand for?
<Craybot2> which drive, Lucky?
<rww> Disk Free
<LuckySMack> the one youre trying to install to
<crimsonmane> i didn't exactly see my primary (ubuntu) drive when i did "df"... why ?
<Craybot2> there are two drives listed under Computer, LuckySMack, "640 GB Hard Disk: OS" and "File System"
<psusi> crimsonmane, you should... it should be just /
<sy_> crimsonmane, df -h ?
<jasonmchristos> How do i reactivate a launchpad account because i want to create a ppa and my account is deactivated.
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: the 640. 'Filesystem' is the live cd's drive
<Koala_> i need some troubleshooting with running ubuntu on my dell
<silentz0r> Hey, I have this weird bug in ubuntu, every now and then the theme is switched when I reboot (it switches to the grey gnome one)
<crimsonmane> psusi: sy_: i don't understand
<Koala_> for some reason the gui never boots, it just goes to a blank screen
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: it only gives me the option to mount it
<psusi> crimsonmane, it is the root filesystem, mounted at just /, with nothing after it
<crimsonmane> psusi: so it's "/dev/sdb1" ?
<psusi> crimsonmane, if that's the device mounted at /, then yes
<crimsonmane> that's just what it says on the left
<crimsonmane> on the right is "/"
<psusi> then yes
<crimsonmane> but the "/" is in the same location as "/media/Win64"
<steev> Is there a way to disable the "fade in" when you change the wallpaper?
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: ok. best i can think of then is to try and hit cancel. if it lets you. it wont break windows. and re-installing will autorecognize your windows partition when setting up grub
<crimsonmane> ls
<crimsonmane> sorry mistype. meant for terminal
<Craybot2> Lucky: what about the partition that was already made?
<Koala_> nothin?
<Aikar> how can i make crontab not die with "grandchild failed with exit status 1" ? im running a script that is expecitly checking for status 1... (grep).. how can i fix it?
<Craybot2> and would this thing be helpful to? "Mar  4 01:42:15 ubuntu kernel: [ 9712.313065] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded"
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: when you try again it will still be there. you can tell ubuntu to use that partition to install to
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: ok, but there is no cancel button
<Koala_> startx leads to blank screen, gui never loads, any advice? anyone? bueller?
<LuckySMack> try closing the window?
<Craybot2> Lucky: no close button
<silentz0r> Koala_: xinitrc ?
<LuckySMack> hrmm.
<Craybot2> i could force shut down my computer, Lucky, but i'm always nervous about doing that
<LuckySMack> can you go back?
<crimsonmane> "allow executing file as program" ... online says type in terminal "chmod +x <file>"
<crimsonmane> it didnt work
<Koala_> im pretty new to linux, i assume you mean run that as sudo?
<Craybot2> Lucky: i can go back to the place where I choose where the timezone, but that is it
<Craybot2> then i can go forward back to the screen i'm at
<LuckySMack> you could try
<crimsonmane> i need to make a file executable. how do i do that? online it tells me to type "chmod +x /path/to/file" but it didnt work
<silentz0r> Koala_: Try running sudo gdm instead
<Craybot2> Lucky: i'm looking at that mini terminal output thing above the loading bar
<Koala_> it gave me a warning
<Craybot2> "Mar  4 01:47:03 ubuntu ubiquity: boots. If you want to update it now, run 'setupcon' from a virtual console."
<Koala_> that i wasnt quick enough to catch
<Craybot2> would that be helpful
<Craybot2> ?
<Koala_> unable to...
<Starminn> crimsonmane: Right-click the file, hit "properties", go to "Permissions" and check the "Make file executable" box
<psusi> crimsonmane, "didn't work" is not an error description
<silentz0r> Koala_: did it start though?
<Koala_> ill try again
<Koala_> nope
<crimsonmane> Starminn: negative. the checkmark instantly goes away
<Koala_> same blank screen
<silentz0r> okay,
<silentz0r> do you have proprietary drivers or open source drivers?
<scarleo> crimsonmane: what was the output of chmod +x?
<crimsonmane> there isnt any output
<Koala_> probably proprietary
<Koala_> i was running windows 7
<scarleo> crimsonmane: so ... then it worked
<crimsonmane> no it didnt. i cannot run the file
<Koala_> and i ran the alternate installation cd
<silentz0r> if you don't know then you have opensource drivers
<LuckySMack> Craybot2: is there any kind of skip button?
<psusi> crimsonmane, if the file is on a windows ( ntfs ) partition, then you can't set permissions
<silentz0r> you need to manually set the proprietary drivers
<silentz0r> install*
<Craybot2> Lucky: there is, but it's faded out
<Craybot2> can't click it
<crimsonmane> psusi: i most certainly can. someone in here helped me do it before
<Koala_> alright
<silentz0r> on the command line try the following: sudo nano ~/.xinitrc
<silentz0r> and tell me if there's anything in that file
<Koala_> unable to load etc/gdm/custom/conf
<Koala_> was the warning
<Koala_> vtw
<Koala_> *btw
<Craybot2> LuckySMack: would you suggest I just shut down my computer?
<silentz0r> Koala_: anything in that file?
<silentz0r> if not, just hit ctrl+x
<silentz0r> to close it
<LuckySMack> to be honest you might need to. when you try again. use the already made partition to install to.
<Koala_> well i was only able to read the warning after hitting the power button
<Koala_> that causes the screen to return to the text based screen with a message that its about to HALT
<silentz0r> so you've installed ubuntu through windows then?
<Koala_> yeah
<Craybot2> alright, Lucky, wish me luck!
<Craybot2> i'll be back soon, i'm sure
<Koala_> i was attempting to create a partition
<silentz0r> and did you ever have any GUI
<scarleo> crimsonmane: did you try run it with wine?
<LuckySMack> GL
<silentz0r> on ubuntu
<Koala_> i assumed that downloading ubuntu would download the GUI
<onecircles> Hello!
<Koala_> is that not the case?
<silentz0r> yes of course it has, but have you seen any?
<Koala_> no
<silentz0r> have you seen anything graphical while installing ubuntu
<Koala_> no i used the alternate instal cd
<silentz0r> try running the liveCD instead of choosing to install ubuntu
<Jayro> anyone here know how to change the sample rate of an mp3 file without altering the sound?
<mpn> Is there any document about how to make a nfs cluster with ubuntu ? any recomendation or best practices?
<silentz0r> and see if you get any graphics
<onecircles> II'm having a problem using a game pad, if anyones willing to lend an ear.
<silentz0r> i'll brb
<Koala_> the livecd?
<th0r> Jayro: sox?
<Koala_> if that is the default instal cd
<silentz0r> on ubuntu
<Koala_> then i need different help
<silentz0r> you can choose to run ubuntu on your machine
<silentz0r> instead of installing it
<silentz0r> to see how it works
<silentz0r> try to find such an option and choose it
<Koala_> ok
<Koala_> thanks
<silentz0r> when you double click the ubuntu.iso or cd that you have
<silentz0r> and you can choose to install ubuntu while it is running afterwards
<Koala_> alright
<onecircles> II'm having a problem using a game pad, if anyones willing to lend an ear.
<silentz0r> if you don't get any graphics after doing that, your graphics card is probably not supported
<ascheel> Is there a way to see if a particular module was compiled into the kernel?
<silentz0r> (maybe shitty manufacturer?)
<Koala_> really?
<silentz0r> ascheel: modprobe?
<ascheel> silenz0r Thank you!
<silentz0r> asceel: careful though
<silentz0r> asceel: modprobe module will load the module
<mpn> any new about ubuntu clustering ?
<gimpy1937> Trying to get a PS3 BD remote to work on Ubuntu 10.10 x64, the bluetooth add thing find it then says it fails to set it up, no errors, nothing, just "FAILED".
<silentz0r> modprobe -r module will unload it
<th0r> silentz0r: or rmmod?
<ascheel> silentz0r: I just want to know which ones are compiled into the kernel, that's all
<ascheel> -l should do that
<arrrghhh> hey all, i have a set of keys setup for putty/windows.  i've exported it, but i can't seem to get it working under linux.  can anyone help me?
<silentz0r> ascheel: don't really remember, but just read the manual of modprobe
<ascheel> arrrghhh, go to #openssh and read the /topic about ssh keys
<ascheel> Thanks again, silentz0r
<silentz0r> Koala_: I had trouble on my old laptop, the gpu chip was not supporting linux
<silentz0r> np
<arrrghhh> ascheel: i've tried, i think i'm just doing something wrong.
<ascheel> arrrghhh: you are, but again check #openssh
<onecircles> I'm having a problem using a game pad, if anyones willing to lend an ear.
<arrrghhh> ascheel: ...ok
<Koala_> if so
<Koala_> what should i do to remedy that
<silentz0r> arrrghhh: putty is the equivalent of ssh (actually scp) on windows. You're better of using scp (google it)
<Crayboff> lucky
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: there is winscp for scp under windows
<arrrghhh> silentz0r: i know how scp works.  i need to migrate my keys.
<silentz0r> Koala_: I just waited for the laptop to break and then got a new one
<Crayboff> (it's me craybot2)
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip: not looking to use windows, thanks.
<Crayboff> damn he pinged out
<silentz0r> Koala_: Unfortunatelly though I couldn't even see the command line on it, just no graphics at all. It might be that your screen is not recognised and I think that is fixable.
<Koala_> ok
<Koala_> so im back in windows and the install disc is in
<silentz0r> Hit "Try ubuntu" or something like that
<Koala_> it doesnt give me an option
<silentz0r> what options do you have
<Koala_> windows displays autoplay features as if it were an audio cd
<th0r> Koala_: leave the cd in the drive and reboot the machine
<mickster04> Koala_: you have to boot off the disk to get that option
<silentz0r> I think
<silentz0r> he wants to install ubuntu inside windows
<silentz0r> using wubi
<silentz0r> not on a separate partition
<Crayboff> ok guys i need help with manually specifying partitions for the install. i already created when i went through the usual Install alongside other operating system
<Koala_> see ive tried that
<Koala_> but the iso never finishes writing
<Koala_> i get a permission denied error
<Crayboff> i unfortunately have no clue what i'm doing
<Koala_> which is why im installing using the alternate install cd to begin with
<Crayboff> hey lucky! it's me craybot2
<Luckysmack> ok that didnt work
<gimpy1937> Crayboff: So you are installing right now and you watch to set up paritions?
<Luckysmack> hey
<silentz0r> Koala_: Maybe windows is f'd up? :)
<Koala_> should i try booting from the disc again?
<Crayboff> gimpy i already created one partition (unless the auto made multiple)
<Luckysmack> So i installed grub to the partition i installed ubuntu to, and it didnt pick up windows. I tried booting directly from that disk and nothing ever loads. when booting to my windows disk it loads normally wit hno grub.
<Koala_> i dont really know what my next move is
<silentz0r> Koala_: what are you trying to achieve? Installing ubuntu inside windows (slower) or dual booting?
<Koala_> i wanted to dual boot
<Koala_> i created a partition
<Koala_> and installed it
<Koala_> using the alternate disc
<FloodBot3> Koala_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axilla> first time ubuntu user.. is there a way to set hotkeys in Ubuntu for applications?
<gimpy1937> Crayboff: Nope, the only creates one big one for your root mount (that is /), are you saying you want to change it after the install so that /home or whatever is seperate?
<axilla> like i want to set CTRL+T to Terminal.
<Crayboff> lucky: how do i select the partition it made the first time i do this
<Koala_> and GRUB works fine. it just refuses to do anything after i log in
<silentz0r> Koala_: I still don't get what you mean by alternative cd. There's just one ubuntu installer
<silentz0r> Koala_: Just different editions (server-netbook etc.)
<Crayboff> gimpy: here's what happened. i went through the normal auto partitioner, but the installation hung up. so i restarted my computer and i want to install on the partitions that where already made
<gimpy1937> silentz0r: There is a desktop, server, and alternate CD....
<Koala_> alternate is a text based install but it should include a GUI
<Koala_> only the install should be text based
<acetoline> hi guys, I know this is an extremely stupid question, but I installed maverick and now whenever I want to execute something from the command line it says 'no such file or directory'
<Starminn> acetoline: The file or directory doesn't exist.
<goldeneye> hello, I installed ubuntu 10.10 but when i connect to my external monitor, the display shows up fine - but as soon as i start typing something on keyboard, the first key stroke just makes the screen to flicker and switches back to laptop. Any idea what is going on? thanks.
<gimpy1937> Crayboff: Alirght, when going through the install, tell it you want to do custom parititions. Where are you having trouble, I'm not getting what you are stuck on.
<acetoline> Starminn, it does
<silentz0r> Koala_: And why did you choose that over the original desktop edition?
<acetoline> I'm %100 sure, because chmod +x <filename> works
<Crayboff> i'm at the custom partition page and i dont want to break it
<Crayboff> goddammit he quit :(
<Koala_> because the iso refused to write
<[segfault]> acetoline: if the file you are trying to run is in the same directory and executable, make sure you put ./ before it
<acetoline> [segfault], yes I know
<[segfault]> acetoline: ok, so any command does that?  if so, check your path.
<Crayboff> can some one please help me navigate this custom partition page in the installer?
<Koala_> it would make it through the burn and then the verification would fail
<acetoline> I have an executable called NetAccountS, and I cd into it's directory and do ./NetAccountS and it says 'bash: ./NetAccountS: No such file or directory'
<acetoline> which is a blatant lie
<acetoline> also, $sh ./NetAccountS doesn't work either
<Starminn> Crayboff: What are you trying to do?
<acetoline> nobody has heard of this error before?
<sougata> acetoline, please paste a ls -l of that directory
<Crayboff> starminn: ok so i tried using the auto partitioner, but installation stopped part the way through and wouldnt let me keep going. so i restarted the computer and i want to install it on the partition that was already made
<silentz0r> Koala_: Tried re-downloading?
<Crayboff> i dont want to mess somethingvital up
<silentz0r> the .iso may have been corrupted after you downloaded it or timed out or god knows what
<acetoline> [segfault], trust me, that file is there ($chmod +x NetAccountS works)
<Lord_Magus> good evening
<Koala_> i tried several times and it never worked
<acetoline> [segfault], I'm typing from my laptop right now so I can't post a ls -l
<Starminn> Crayboff: Alright, so what does the custom partitioner show? (Also to be noted, are you dual-booting? If so, I wound up having ot defrag and CHKDSK Windows before it let me install Ubuntu)
<[segfault]> acetoline: yes, i believe you.  I think sougata was just wanting us to see everything for ourselves
<goldeneye> hello, I installed ubuntu 10.10 but when i connect to my external monitor, the display shows up fine - but as soon as i start typing something on keyboard, the first key stroke just makes the screen to flicker and switches back to laptop. Any idea what is going on? thanks.
<acetoline> could this possibly be an issue with my ~/.bashrc
<Lord_Magus> anyone could help me with a screen resolution? ubuntu doesn't show the real resolution for my monitor. 1280x1024. I've tried to modify x.conf but it doesn't work. I have a Nvidia 9600gt video card
<axilla> wow
<[segfault]> acetoline: do you have any problems executing other files in your home directory?
<Crayboff> star: i'm dualbooting, now there are: /dev/sda1 (fat32), /dev/sda2/(ntfs), /dev/sda5(ext4), /dev/sda6(swap)
<Koala_> can you perhaps solve the "permission denied" error I get when downloading the traditional way
<axilla> My first day living in Ubuntu and I <3 it so far :)  Always used linux @ the CLi level and I've grown less and less dependent on windows as I mostly work in Ruby now days and decided to take the plunge
<axilla> super happy :)
<guyschaos> Koala_: chmod ?\fs21
<acetoline> [segfault], yes, but when I copy stuff from /usr/bin into the home directory and then do ./blabla it executes fine
<Lord_Magus> anyone could help me with a screen resolution? ubuntu doesn't show the real resolution for my monitor. 1280x1024. I've tried to modify x.conf but it doesn't work. I have a Nvidia 9600gt video card
<acetoline> [segfault],  could this possibly be some sort of security issue?
<acetoline> if so, why does it happen on a fresh install
<goldeneye> can anyone help here?
<ber> ineed help whith dis https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<[segfault]> acetoline: I don't know enough to say on that.  Just for kicks, what do you get when you execute the file with a parameter like --help or --version?
<ber> icant install my viedocard .. y lose startx
<acetoline> [segfault], same.
<Starminn> Crayboff: Okay, so you want to click on the ext4 and set the "mount point" as "/" (root)
<[segfault]> acetoline: ok, just going out on a limb there, sorry :(
<acetoline> no problem
<covenant> goldeneye: you would prolly have to ask a different question
<acetoline> any and all help would be appreciated
<Lord_Magus> anyone could help me with a screen resolution? ubuntu doesn't show the real resolution for my monitor. 1280x1024. I've tried to modify x.conf but it doesn't work. I have a Nvidia 9600gt video card
<goldeneye> covenant : meaning?
<ber> soryy my inglish is bad :S but in ubuntu-es i dont find the solution
<goldeneye> covenant : the problem is that i can see the display well on the external monitor as soon as i switch. but first keystroke on my keyboard, causes a weird flicker and the display switches back to laptop...
<dfdf> how block ports on ubuntu
<Crayboff> star: do i want to format the partition?
<[thor]> Lord_Magus: you have installed nvidia drivers, and used the Settings > Administrator > NVIDIA X-Server Settings ?
<Lord_Magus> thor: yes i did
<covenant> Is that with a keyboard/monitor hardware switch?
<scarleo> acetoline: did you try with sudo? Also what kind of file is this?
<Bogus8_> Ummm... is mdadm broken?
<Koala_> guyschaos: im still confused
<Bogus8_> this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid  says that it has some serious problems if I'm reading it correctly... 4 says that the notification system isn't working?!?!
<acetoline> scarleo, yes, $sudo ./NetAccountS gives: sudo: ./NetAccountS: command not found
<Crayboff> starminn: also what do i select for bootloader? the same partition or the big one /dev/sda?
<Starminn> Crayboff: IT's already formatted as ext4 which is *perfect*. All you've got to do now is set the mount point as "/" (a slash)
<scarleo> acetoline: and I suppose you are in the same directory as the file?
<Lord_Magus> [thor], the maximum resolution detected was 1360x768
<ber> any one?
<Starminn> Crayboff: Whatever the default is should be fine.
<acetoline> scarleo, absolutely
<acetoline> scarleo, the exact same file worked in karmic
<scarleo> acetoline: what kind of file is it?
<Crayboff> star anything else before i click install now?
<acetoline> 32-bit elf
<acetoline> it worked fine in 64-bit karmic, now I installed 64-bit maverick and it's borked
<xfgghjlsine> evening
<BigMac> is it possibly to use a firefox bookmarks file taken from a windows system and use it in ubuntu?
<Crayboff> alright imma press install now, wish me luck!
<nano_> anybody here familiar with x11perf?
<Starminn> Crayboff: Just double-check everything. Your ext4 partition should have a mount point of "/", the size of the partitions are measured in MB, and your swap should of course be mount point os "swap area"
<Lord_Magus> [thor], i don't know what's going on. i tried to use xrandr but it didn't work
<Starminn> Crayboff: Alright
<Lord_Magus> [thor],  xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Lord_Magus> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<Lord_Magus> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<[thor]> Lord_Magus: i'm not certain either.
<mickster04> acetoline: borked is pretty generic, did you install from scratch?
<Crayboff> star what about swap? i didnt press it yet
<ber> please help me :(
<acetoline> mickster04, yup, new partition and everything
<mickster04> !anyone | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Lord_Magus> [thor], i used to be easier before
<Starminn> BigMac: Yes it is. Something like this? http://ubuntuguide.net/share-firefox-bookmarkshistorytabs-between-ubuntuwindows-7vistaxp
<Lord_Magus> [thor], :(
<mickster04> !details | ber
<ubottu> ber: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mickster04> acetoline: and what is wrong?
<xfgghjlsine> small problem here... i have used screen ctrl a ctrl d on a runing procces without labeling it. i reconect via ssh and well ofcourse i can not get that window back up
<BigMac> Starminn: thanks
<[segfault]> acetoline: do you have ia32-libs package installed?  I don't know if it applied, but read of a similar prob with someone elses 64-bit install
<xfgghjlsine> what do i do :(
<Crayboff> star ah it is set to swap area
<nano_> is there a specific file that is outputted from x11perf or does the output from this command need to get redirected to a txt file for later usage?
<Crayboff> alright imma press it for real this time
<ber> ok i have problems when i try install radeon hd 4200 ubuntu 10.10 i lose the xstartx
<ber> only console
<acetoline> [segfault], no, but I just found something interesting
<ber> i try this but dont work for me  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<[thor]> xfgghjlsine: CTRL-A "
<acetoline> if I do cp NetAccountS nas, it works
<Starminn> Crayboff: You said you had /dev/sda6(swap). So, remember how you set your ext4 to mount point of "/"?  Just do the same thing for your swap but say "use as: swap area".
<acetoline> and I get a new file 'nas'
<[thor]> xfgghjlsine: " is list windows
<acetoline> but then when I do ./nas , same error as before
<xfgghjlsine> yes i do not have any in this list
<Starminn> Crayboff: Alright.
<Crayboff> star: ya i made sure that was set
<acetoline> also, $type nas    gives 'file not found'
<xfgghjlsine> but the server i was runing is still going so wth
<xfgghjlsine> i think it has bg some how
<xfgghjlsine> but i need to see its output as its a live one
<Lord_Magus> anyone using NVIDIA CARDS?
<mickster04> ber try command > text.txt ?
<[thor]> xfgghjlsine: ctrl-a n
<[thor]> xfgghjlsine: for "n"ext window?
<Crayboff> star: so i'm at the place where it broke before, i input my info such as comp name and pass. it says it is still copying files and it wont let me press "Forward"
<xfgghjlsine> no not working either
<ber> comand not found
<xfgghjlsine> i messed up bad now i think
<xfgghjlsine> ...
<kb0odu> Lord_Magus: I am.  And I'm using the NVidia Driver
<mickster04> ber: not literally command but whatever command you are running in command line?
<Starminn> Crayboff:  Username has to be in lower-case.
<Crayboff> oooooooooooooooh
<Crayboff> this is where i had the problem before
<Crayboff> gah you are a scholar among gentlemen
<Starminn> Crayboff: I agree. I pissed me off that it wouldn't allow upper-case, but that's not too bad. IT's REALLY bad that they don't inform you of that. That really irks me.
<ber> no i restore startx
<Starminn> Crayboff: :) I try.
<Starminn> Crayboff: First-time Linux user or what?
<ber> sorry my inglish un poor
<Lord_Magus> kb0odu, do you know how to fix this: nvidia doesn't find the right resolution for my monitor: 1280x1024. i've tried to edit manually the x.conf but it didn't work
<acetoline> [segfault], I'm installing ia32-libs now, fingers crossed
<Crayboff> starminn: nahhh i just havent had to deal with setup for a couple years :( i'm more of a casual user
<Crayboff> that's embarrassing
<goldeneye> d'oh no ones respondin
<kb0odu> Lord_Magus: Are you using the proprietary driver or the standard one?
<xfgghjlsine> any one else know wth i have done ?
<scottamunga> hey
<Starminn> Crayboff: Fair enough, fair enough. Alright, well if you h ave any more questions, just hop on back and me or somebody else will certainly see what we can do to help. ;)
<Lord_Magus> kb0odu, i'm used the drivers provided by ubuntu (restricted drivers)
<Crayboff> thanks man
<CoachJ> I am getting wide vertical lines on two different monitors (same machine) anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<kb0odu> NVidaia Proprietary.  Ok.
<ber> ok tkns .. see ya
<scottamunga> Question about Kubuntu - network manager won't let me connect to my ATT wireless.  It says it's connecting, but it doesn't finish connecting.
<kb0odu> Lord_Magus: Did you use the "NVidia X Server Settings" under System to configure it?
<Starminn> scottamunga: Kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<Koala_> ok guys im back
<Jgilk1> im running in to issues with ubuntu completly locking up after running for about an hour is there any way to fix this?
<Koala_> and ive got wubi to work
<scottamunga> ok
<scottamunga> thanks
<Koala_> now im curious about removing the install and partition that i attempted with the alternate install disk
<sougata> scottamunga, did you try connecting from the command prompt
<scottamunga> sougata
<Lord_Magus> kb0odu, i've tried to. i've set first to auto. it didn't work, then i tried to find the correct resolution but the highest is 1360x768.
<scottamunga> where can I find the commands to do that
<scottamunga> ?
<Lord_Magus> kb0odu, as i said b4 the correct res. is 1280x1024@60
<sougata> scottamunga, man iwconfiig
<sougata> iwconfig
<scottamunga> ok
<kb0odu> Lord_Magus: PM?
<scottamunga> i'm in ubuntu right now, so I just switch over to kde and type that in?
<Lord_Magus> kb0odu, what?
<sougata> scottamunga, lets try that out in ubuntu
<Koala_> Hello everybody. I initially installed with alternate install disk and the GUI wouldnt work. i reattempted the traditional wubi install and it worked. my question: how to remove the old partition and faulty install from earlier?
<sougata> then you can just do the same there
<nit-wit> Koala_, can you post a screen shot of a partitiner gparted or a windopws one, paste it.
<xxx__> i am trying to run proxychains but i get this error: Can't locate proxychains.conf: Permission denied, but /etc/proxychains.conf exists
<Koala_> well what happens now is i boot to GRUB and select windows as opposed to faulty installs. this then prompts me with windows or ubuntu. after selecting ubuntu i get no wubildr
<nit-wit> Koala_, you have grub as the menu at boot and only have windows with a wubi correct?
<nit-wit> Koala_, you have the miss-install as well in a partition
<Koala_> missinstall is in the partition
<Koala_> yes
<nit-wit> Koala_, which windows is it we need to reinstall its bootloader.
<Koala_> windows 7
<linusasus6> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nit-wit> Koala_, do you have a recovery disc?
<Koala_> i believe its at home, while im at school currently. i may have to wait to recover until next week when i visit
<Jasonn> ny good irc clients for Xubuntu?
<nit-wit> Koala_, here is a download it can be burned or put on a thumb. http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<TheShaman> x-chat is pretty good for ubuntu
<Jasonn> nit-wit you know this is a ubuntu help channe, right
<Jasonn> TheShaman: I am looking for something that looks good too, or at least not TERRIBLE
<linusasus6> Hi something wrong in this grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/575282/   , I got only Ubuntu, Debian on sdc and windows on sda
<TheShaman> looks and functional is fine for me but whatever works for ya
<Jasonn> TheShaman: Have you ever used Koversation? I am looking for something like that (its only for KDE)
<TheShaman> anyone use cannon dslr to shoot video?  how good is it?  can you shoot for 30 min?
<Koala_> thank you nitwit. do you know what could cause the NO WUBILDR that the wubi install is giving me?
<nit-wit> jasonn; yes and I'm helping this user get the mbr correct to run ubuntu.
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: did you just install debian?
<TheShaman> no i gave up on the kde/gnome wars, i like blackbox better than all of this
<Jasonn> nit-wit: ah - anyhow, you know of a good IRC client for ubuntu?
<gratnam11> whats the default username and password
<Jasonn> theshaman: what is blackbox?
<linusasus6> no Ive update
<Fluttershy> Jasonn: XChat for GUI, WeeChat or irssi otherwise
<TheShaman> exactly.. or twm if you cant get blackbox
<nit-wit> jasonn; this one I guess you can look through te list.
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: it shows ubuntu, then windows vista, then windows 7, then fedora
<[segfault]> Jasonn: Yes, xchat here also, though seamonkey has an irc client if you like all-in-one apps.
<Jasonn> fluttershy: WeeChat is through terminal? I am looking for one with a good GUI - i dont like the look of xChat
<Fluttershy> Jasonn: yes it is
<nit-wit> Koala_, I'm not real familiar with wubi, what made you try a alternative install rather then a live cd.
<TheShaman> blackbox is like twm but looks a bit better, but heck.. ii used DEC windows managers in bw so... i dont need it to look all nice
<ChogyDan> Jasonn: try pidgin
<Fluttershy> Pidgin's IRC is pretty bad
<Jasonn> [segfault] i am looking for something windows-like
<Koala_> live cd wouldnt burn
<TheShaman> digital unix RuLeZ
<linusasus6> ya windows vista is the reintaller partition, it mean if you choose this you reinstall windows 7
<Fluttershy> though as are pretty much all IM clients' IRC
<[segfault]> Jasonn: You can run mIRC under Wine, I suppose...
<Jasonn> chogydan: works for IRC too?
<ChogyDan> Jasonn: yep, it is what I use
<TheShaman> whats wrong with x-chat? seems to work
<Fluttershy> I can't really think of a better GUI client than XChat
<Jasonn> [segfault] can i get a keygen to work under wine too?
<nit-wit> Koala_, so right now if grub is the boot menu as soon as you remove that borked install nothnf will boot until you reload the MS bootloader.
<[segfault]> Jasonn: probably, but that's another subject
<Fluttershy> I wouldn't like relying on wine to run anything I intend on having running for extended periods of time
<Jasonn> [segfault] have you used konversation?
<xxx__> anyone know why im getting this error with proxychains if there is /etc/proxychains? error: Can't locate proxychains.conf: Permission denied
<TheShaman> never had good results with wine myself
<Fluttershy> Konversation looks pretty good but I dislike using KDE apps in gnome
<[segfault]> Fluttershy: <---- good advice.   Jasonn: no, have not.
<mrdebuntu> what is new in the new kernel update to lucid lynx?
<Jasonn> TheShaman: i hate wine, i just use it to run a few progs, other than that, i have a laptop with windows 7
<Jasonn> FlutterShy: but you CAN use KDE apps in gnome?
<TheShaman> vmware player if you *have* to run windows apps
<linusasus6> @ChogyDan ya windows vista is the reintaller partition, it mean if you choose this you reinstall windows 7 so what
<Fluttershy> Jasonn: of course
<TheShaman> vmware player is nice
<Fluttershy> they just look/behave slightly different
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: are you on ubuntu now?
<linusasus6> @ChogyDan I'm on the livecd
<Fluttershy> also you'd have to run KDE libs which uses more CPU resources
<Jasonn> [segfault] do you know if i can run a proxy from my server>
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: why?
<TheShaman> whats the best music player for ubuntu? i dont really like theone it comes with
<linusasus6> because ubuntu is not on the grub list at start
<[segfault]> Jasonn: I don't use proxies much, sorry. perhaps someone else can help answer that.
<Jasonn> One more thing, in xubuntu, do you know how i can put a shortcut to an application on my desktop?
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: I think you should restate your problem with all the details
<Jasonn> [segfault] thanks anyways :)
<Corleone> hi, i was wondering if someone can help me with my problem?
<crimsonmane> how do i get Linux to see my external harddrive?
<[segfault]> Jasonn: Usually right click on the app in the menu and select "add this launcher to the desktop"
<Fluttershy> TheShaman: Banshee is Rhythmbox +1, Quod Libet is clean and fast, Clementine is x-platform and forked from Amarok
<Fluttershy> could try those
<Jasonn> [segfault] nothing happens when i right-click
<linusasus6> @ChogyDan ya 3 weeks ago I've upgrade debian then it have no more ubuntu in the grub menu list when I start my computer
<[segfault]> Jasonn: nix that...I was thinking gnome, not x...
<nano_> crimson plug it in and then open up a terminal and type dmesg | tail . what is the output?
<Jasonn> ah
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: what is listed?
<mrdebuntu> what is the best and simple ipod manager
<linusasus6> debian and windows
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: maybe debian took over the bootloader
<Fluttershy> mrdebuntu: gtkpod maybe?
<Fluttershy> don't have an iPod so couldn't tell you for sure
<mrdebuntu> Fluttershy: good call
<crimsonmane> http://pastebin.com/mbLg0LTh
<crimsonmane> nano
<acetoline> [segfault], whew, I installed 16 dependencies, and finally ia32-libs
<acetoline> now to test
<acetoline> [segfault], IT WORKS
<acetoline> [segfault], you are a genius
<[segfault]> acetoline: nice job! :)
<acetoline> ia32-libs solved
<acetoline> it
<linusasus6> @ChogyDan ya this is what it does but my grub is on the /boot partitions it mean is independant partition of ubuntu, debian and windows
<[segfault]> acetoline: not me...google-fu!
<acetoline> weird error though; shouldn't it give some error other than 'file not found?'
<acetoline> ah well, I learned something new
<gratnam11> hey guys
<acetoline> [segfault], I have to log off now; thanks a billioin
<crimsonmane> how do i get Linux to see my external harddrive?
<gratnam11> i am trying to isntall ubuntu server
<joako> Is there an issue to unlock root account by sudo su; passwd?
<gratnam11> whats the default username and password
<Corleone> u set it during install
<xnccm> isn't china??
<crimsonmane> how do i get Linux to see my external harddrive?
<[segfault]> joako: yes, you just do 'sudo passwd root'
<gratnam11> hm
<gratnam11> wat the hell
<mrdebuntu> ?
<Corleone> hey, i installed ubuntu server 10.04, and i cant get it connect to my router using WEP, anyone know why?
<crimsonmane> how do i get Linux to see my external harddrive?
<axilla> mount it
<ChogyDan> linusasus6: yeah, I dunno about the whole separate grub partition thing.  Soz.  I would check to make sure that grub is installed properly
<mrdebuntu> crimsonmane: you plug it in
<crimsonmane> mrdebuntu: i did
<crimsonmane> it aint visible in the window
<paintchip> crimsonmane: what kind of HDD? is it in /media?
<rww> xnccm: #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<crimsonmane> it's external. i just plugged it in a minute ago and flipped it on. trying to browse it
<Corleone> hey, i installed ubuntu server 10.04, and i cant get it connect to my router using WEP, anyone know why?
<paintchip> have you used it on any other machines and had it work?
<Corleone> btw i can connect when the WEP is off
<crimsonmane> paintchip: of course.
<paintchip> aso did you buy it as an external or is it an IDE that you put into an external enclosure?
<joako> Is there a decent CLI package manager I can install? Aptitude seems very convoluted to use
<cbilljones> im having trouble starting vncviewer via ssh session, i can start from terminal with "ssh localhost:3"
<paintchip> oh so it mounts and you can browse it, jou just want it to show up on your desktop?
<cmanns> Hi ubuntu
<crimsonmane> paintchip: no it doesnt mount
<kb0odu> joako: Try dselect?
<DrkCodeman> Corleone: do ifconfig on the computer
<cbilljones> i mean "vncviewer localhost:3
<DrkCodeman> Corleone see if it is getting an ip from your router
<kb0odu> joako: sudo apt-get install dselect
<paintchip> oh my bad
<crimsonmane> correction i turned it off then back on and it worked.
<cmanns> I've been trying to make a live-usb for 2 days (Downloaded ubuntu mini remix off vzw 3g installed via pendrive on windows) it has the /dev/sr0 issue. I can boot off the usb if I keep a ubuntu cd in the drive...
<TheShaman> banshee is pretty nice
<paintchip> ls /dev
<cmanns> So then I burned 10.4 full, still didnt work off usb. usb creator doesnt show my drive on the live cd (On ubuntu live cd atm) what can I do?
<linusasus6> @ChogyDan maybe is the UUID wrong
<joako> kb0odu, dselect seems to make less sense
<paintchip> i don't know it it wil show up as hdb or sdb but look for that
<paintchip> if you have more than 1 drive it might be sdc
<joako> Let's see what aptitude does... it says its uninstalling ubuntu-standard
<cmanns> Would it help if i pastebin dmesg output from when i insert the usb drive?
<skutr3> hi when i boot my pc and get to grub ubuntu is on there three times... it just started can anyone help?
<paintchip> let me know that you find
<TheShaman> for flash drive. i installed linux to the flash drive (like nomal) then boot from the flash card on netbook
<TheShaman> that worked for me
<cmanns> skutr3: try uh.... looking at grub menu.lst
<cmanns> TheShaman: me?
<xxx__> skutr3, it could be three different kernels
<skutr3> cmanns: gedit or something
<linusasus6> @skutr3> must be different version of linux
<skutr3> xxx__: how?
<ugliefrog> how do i have a seperate hard drive auto mount on startup I need it to stay mounted if that make sense
<TheShaman> i wanted to run ubuntu on netbook with windows, so i installed linux on flash and booted from flash (its not LIVE, its real linux) i dont use it much but it did work
<cmanns> skutr3: it lets you select different kernels when a new ones installed like most linux's.... so cat /boot/grub/menu.lst (I think for ubuntu)
<xxx__> skutr3, through updating ubuntu may have old kernels saved
<linusasus6> vmlinuz-2.6.35-24-generic ...
<mrdebuntu> ugliefrog: /etc/fstab by uuid
<axilla> just installed ubuntu, but I have no sound.
<cmanns> http://pastebin.com/W1P1C4At < whats this output mean?
<TheShaman> whats the best webcam for linux?
<axilla> I'm using a plantronics USB adapter to some simple speakers.. worked before
<mrdebuntu> TheShaman: logitech
<ugliefrog> mrdebuntu, I dont know what fstab is :)....is there a simpler way
<sougata> cbilljones,
<mrdebuntu> ugliefrog: i only know fstab. it is a file that tells the system to mount
<TheShaman> logitech really? personally i like the microsoft cams, logitech might have gotten better but they cost more?
<skutr3> cmanns: cat: /boot/grub/menu.list: No such file or directory
<mrdebuntu> i dont know if ms cams work. they may. check compatiblity. logitech has a good track record
<Corleone> DrkCodeman: none
<cmanns> skutr3: locate menu.lst
<TheShaman> whats the cheapest stereo receiver thats small to power to 100W speakers from laptop?
<cmanns> TheShaman: craiglist and look for a decent one around 50?
<DrkCodeman> Corleone then you might have to add them to /etc/network/interface
<axilla> nevermind, fixed.
<TheShaman> yeah i thought about craigslist
<overclucker> skutr3: try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DrkCodeman> Corleone: err /etc/network/interfaces
<ugliefrog> mrdebuntu, how do i access it
<TheShaman> wanted something new?
<mrdebuntu> ugliefrog: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<TheShaman> anyone use a *insignia* amp? its pretty cheap? any good?
<joako> TheShaman, Anything that says Windows Vista compatible should work. I have a Logitech something HD It's decent.
<Corleone> DrkCodeman, do you mind if i pm u?
<linux_probe> i once had a cheap insignia 6.1 all in one
<mrdebuntu> be careful
<linux_probe> worst thing i ever touched
<TheShaman> was the insginia any good? did it die in a year?
<linux_probe> it still works, but it's buggy as can be
<cbilljones> sougata ?
<linux_probe> dvd player issues, the coaxial digital input was junk
<TheShaman> define buggy or a amp
<linusasus6> look at this why theres like 2 grub in the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/575292/
<TheShaman> ah ok. thx
<skutr3> cmanns: ok im in grub.cfg
<linux_probe> im not sure about just their cheapest plain stereo amp
<cmanns> you see the multiple lines in there you formentioned? :3
<TheShaman> audiosource? anyone use them?
<ugliefrog> mrdebuntu, I guess i have to know a uuid code then put a / at the end
<mrdebuntu> ugliefrog: in terminal, type sudo blkid and check the uuid for it
<linux_probe> never used audiosource stuff, but from the manuals and ratings listed, their over-rated on output by far
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<TheShaman> sheerwood?
<linux_probe> their listed ratings are @ 1% THD
<TheShaman> all i want for this setup is something that will sound _OK_ and not blow out in a year
<linux_probe> well, any of the cheaper ones would probably work ok
<boots> anyone on here familiar with prolog by any chance? >.<
<TheShaman> and is heap
<TheShaman> and is cheap
<linux_probe> providing you dont crank them to the moon and expect them to perform like an expensive amp
<linusasus6> ok I will try to copy paste the menu entrys see if it work then
<cmanns> man
<linux_probe> anyways, this seems way off #ubuntu topic
<boots> or can point me to where i can find someone that does?
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<TheShaman> thats pretty much what i think.. they cheap ones will work... _OK_
<LuckySMackDroid> So if I had Ubuntu installed to itsown drive and grub was installed to it. And I then installed windows to another drive. Should all I need to do is load into a live CD and run update-grub so I get the grub os select menu?
<linux_probe>  #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to offtopic chat :)
<joako> LuckySMackDroid, If you are doing that I recommend you unplug the ubuntu drive while installing Windows, it might decide to install its bootloader in the totally wrong place
<TheShaman> anyone think dlna is just terrible
<cmanns> so nobody else knows how to diagnose a unmounting usb drive? I mean I've ran OS's off it before, it boots ubuntu but gets the recessive /dev/sr0 medium cannot be mounted error
<cmanns> a un recognizable usb*
<LuckySMackDroid> The windows drive is the primary drive on this case.
<sougata> Corleone, did you try connecting from the command prompt
<Corleone> cmanns try another USB port
<Corleone> sougata, yes its Ubuntu 10.04, server, command line
<b0g4nk1d> it could be a corrupted FAT table
<b0g4nk1d> I've had USB pendisks that have done that to me before
<cmanns> I tried every port, http://pastebin.com/SkcUvmUf
<linusasus6> ya I think I know what happen theyre 2  grub.cfg
<Jasonn> I DID IT!
<cmanns> I ran PfSense off this USB before :/
<Jasonn> i made this IRC client work :)
<sougata> Corleone, I mean connecting with your router
<sougata> using iwconfig
<Corleone> sougata, yes, it doesnt work when WEP is on, but it does work when i disable WEP
<cbilljones> im having trouble starting vncviewer via ssh session, i can start locally from terminal with "vncviewer localhost:3", my ssh command is: "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@computer"
<Corleone> all done via command line
<LuckySMackDroid> So assuming windows mbr was installed properly. Would I only need to run update-grub from the live cd
<overclucker> Jasonn: Smuxi?
<slinkeey> Hello, as a ubuntu user, can I ask firefox questions, or do you recommend a different channel?
<b0g4nk1d> @cmanns you might need to pull the USB drive out of the port then plug it in again
<Jasonn> Corleone: My advice to you, from server-runner to server-runner, is just get an old router for $30 on ebay, and slap DD-WRT on it, and ise it as a wireless bride, easiest thing to do, and the best decision of your life!
<linusasus6> yep I found it theyre a grub.cfg on the partition /boot and a grub.cfg on the / of debian
<Jasonn> overclucker: Yes
<Jasonn> overclucker: CTCP?
<overclucker> hehe
<Cablguy> hey peeps,   anyone know of a good audio creation package I can use?
<cmanns> hmm yeah I have plugged in the usb over n over
<cmanns> It's a U3 drive but i removed their launcher crap long ago
<Jasonn> overclucker: do you want a BNC, it could hide that ;)
<sougata> Corleone, did you enable the wep support for your router
<Corleone> Yes
<TheShaman> what platform audio creation? what are you doing audacity?
<Cablguy> I installed Mixxx but, it's not exactly what I was lookin for
<Guest93931> Is there any place i can view grub2 error?  I see an error when grub loads, but it loads ad functions fine except for not using my background that i set in it
<overclucker> Jasonn: glad i got you before you had tiem to set that up
<cmanns> hmm dank, says u3 usb drives work on ubuntu D:
<Corleone> sougata: i enabled WEP from the router, if thats what you mean
<Jasonn> overclucker: i mean would you like a BNC?
<Cablguy> TheShaman just lookin to create some music files of my own
<Jasonn> overclucker: check my version now
<TheShaman> anyone have mythtv crash X?
<milamber> Cablguy: dj/vj system you are looking at LiVES, recording look at ardour, and midi editing you are looking at rosegarden
<TheShaman> music files to mp3? audio editing?
<sougata> Corleone, yes.
<TheShaman> audacity is not bad for quick edits (on windows is kinda buggy but still usable)
<Cablguy> TheShamn, no..  just looking to create
<overclucker> Jasonn: heh
<Corleone> sougata: yep, its enabled by default, i took it down, to make my server connect, which i managed to do
<Cablguy> I've got Mixx, and Audacity installed and neather have a viable creation option
<milamber> Cablguy: +1 for audacity for quick edits
<Cablguy> not looking to edit..  looking to create
<FishEee> so i cant get 10.10 to install... it just sits there
<cmanns> could /dev/sg0/1 be my usb drive?
<cmanns> u3-tool says sg
<milamber> Cablguy: then check out rosegarden
<TheShaman> create music files from what? like some synth to make music? midi creator?
<Jasonn> FishEee: get the "Alternat CD" and try that
<Bogus8_> So, mdadm is broken??  This page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid  says that it has some serious problems if I'm reading it correctly... 4 says that the notification system isn't working?!?!
<Cablguy> TheShaman Just create music files from scratch...  like dub step and the like..
<sougata> Corleone, Does the router say anything about the key size
<Corleone> 128 bit
<FishEee> Jasonn, why need that?
<Cablguy> I'll check out rosegarden
<TheShaman> not sure about that then but i think you can get some roland simulators or something like that
<cmanns> dang
<cmanns> mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<Corleone> i think thats 23 characters
<Cablguy> this is exactly what I'm looking for..  http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<Cablguy> thanks for the input guys..  :)
<Jasonn> FishEee: i had the same problem - trying that CD fixed it for me, otherwise, just download the "server" edition, and do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - that fixed it for me
<joako> Wow apt-get can't even folow dependancies
<Jasonn> overclucker: check PM
<rebirth> what is the console command to open the audio manager thingy?
<FishEee> Jasonn, 9.10 installs fine.... 10.04 and 10.10 doesnt do anything
<Jasonn> FishEee: RAM?
<FishEee> im downloading that to try it though
<TheShaman> whats the best program for ubuntu to o wake on lan?
<FishEee> Jasonn, 4gb
<sougata> Corleone, why 23 characters ?
<FishEee> specs def not issue
<Jasonn> FishEee: you should be able to update it right through the update manager
<FishEee> Q6600 cpu
<Corleone> sougata: 26
<linusasus6> ok I've edit the grub.cfg on both partition what is the terminal command I do for update the grub menu, or is it enough just edit grub.cfg?
<FishEee> than computer wont start
<Corleone> i just counted
<b0g4nk1d> Has anyone got the Windows version of OpenOffice to run under Wine?
<cmanns> lsusb says my usb drive Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0781:540a SanDisk Corp.
<Guest93931> Is there any place i can view grub2 errors? I see an error when grub loads, but it loads ad functions fine except for not using my background that i set in it
<milamber> rebirth: alsamixer
<rebirth> is there anything else?
<b0g4nk1d> nobody?
<sougata> Corleone, I am not sure, I guess you know it better. The representation is Hexadecimal , so I was wondering
<sougata> Can you use FEFEFEFEFEFEFEFEFEFE as the key and check
<allyn> #list
<milamber> rebirth: to launch a gui from the terminal: gnome-volume-control
<Bogus8_> I can send a --test out with mdadm and it emails just fine... but if I pull the power on a drive I never get an email.
<Corleone> sougata: ok
<witeshark> does anyone have a way to remove FF ubuntuzilla build while the commands and repos no longer exist
<Bogus8_> So does mdadm not work in 10.4 server?
<linusasus6> will try to restart see it then
<cmanns> So if lsusb shows your usb drive, theres no device in /dev and dmesg shows a error after you plug it in, whats my next line of action?
<Corleone> sougata: Error: You have to enter a valid 128-bit Network key
<sougata> :-)
<sougata> Corleone, you were correct
<klasko> hi
<klasko> can someone help me?
<xprob> have printer problem can anyone help
<paq7512> what is a good program to check temps?
<paq7512> just ask klasko and xprob
<paintchip> what do you need klasko?
<sougata> Corleone, did you read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78162.html
<Corleone> sougata: any ideas?
<Corleone> ok
<klasko> hi, I have a problem, I can't mount my root disk
<linusasus6> yep what I did work I have edit the grub.cfg on my /boot partition and add what was on my debian / partition, and edit my grub.cfg of my debian partition and add what was on the /boot partition then I'm finally on mu ubuntu
<klasko> when I boot, appears a windows like a terminal, searching for the root
<klasko> but it doesn't find it
<paintchip> your root is on a seperate partition or disk?
<klasko> separate partition
<klasko> along with a windows partition, whick I can use
<paintchip> what does your grub menu look like?
<xprob> my ip3600 will not print ; it says it finished job but silent
<paintchip> sounds like it is looking in the wrong place
<klasko> an entry for ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode, and windows
<arrrghhh> hey all, what's the "recommended" method for cleaning up old kernels from GRUB?
<klasko> I've been using ubuntu for 2 years, and nothing went wrong before
<arrrghhh> i've just been removing them manually
<arrrghhh> but there's gotta be a better way.
<cmanns> Anyone know how to disable usb2?
<Bogus8_> I'm about to jump ship to debian... if mdadm doesn't work properly then ubuntu seems like a poor choice for a server.
<Jgilk1> having issues installing java applet consule request for code su when it prompts for authorizition i enter my password and it rejects it
<visual1ce> how do i find out the device name of my tablet?
<visual1ce> like the pen/tablet on my tablet pc
<murlidhar> is it possible to set qt apps in gnome session to have custom fonts using qtconfig ? cuz when qtapps selected to use GTK+ the fonts cannot be set in custom.
<murlidhar> is it a bug ?
<Random832> murlidhar: set the gtk fonts
<cmanns> Ok well if ic ant install a live cd
<cmanns> onto usb
<Random832> or wait is that what yo're saying doesn't work?
<cmanns> How can I enable different apt repos if im on a live cd and it wont let me save sources.lst
<murlidhar> Random832: yes i did but i want to have qt apps have different fonts than gtk apps
<Random832> why?
<Random832> the point of the gtk theme is to make them look the same
<Jgilk1> establish super user?
<Guest93931> Anyone know if Grub2 saves a log file anyplace? i have a nonfatal grub error at boot but it goes away too fast to read
<Random832> and it works well, i didn't know virtualbox wasn't gtk for like a year and a half
<murlidhar> Random832: my font doesn't render the same in qt app.
<trick> what does 'rc' stand for in .bashrc ?
<murlidhar> Random832: so i wanted to have altogether a different font set for qt app.
<Random832> trick: it's historical
<trick> Random832: interesting,do you remember what the rc used to stand for tho?
<Random832> i think it's "run commands'
<arrrghhh> hey all, what's the "recommended" method for cleaning up old kernels from GRUB?
<Random832> but it's pretty meaningless
<trick> Random832: ok thanks
<speedrunnerG55> will ububtu ever have a tablet vetrion of it
<klasko> hi,i can't boot from my root disk
<Random832> might be "run control"
<cmanns> nobody knows how to enable universe and multiverse repos w/out editing sources.lst?
<roygbiv> can anybody recommend some gui diff tools for me? only 1 i know of is tkdiff
<arrrghhh> cmanns: synaptic
<ahaziah77> HELP!!!!
<Random832> cmanns: uh, you could run a gui tool that edits sources.list for you
 * Random832 recommends gedit
<arrrghhh> !help | ahaziah77
<ubottu> ahaziah77: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roygbiv> ok thanks Random832
<speedrunnerG55> ahaziah77 what a name
<Random832> roygbiv: vim, meld
<Random832> the "gedit" was a joke at cmanns, not you
<roygbiv> oic ok
<cmanns> I can edit it via command but I'm on a livecd.......
<Random832> meld is a good standalone one
<Random832> you can run "gvimdiff" or "vimdiff" on two files to open vim in diff mode automatically, or :help diff
<klasko> I can't boot from my main disk. It just appears a initramfs terminal. When I try to access to the partition from a live CD, it says that there's a job pending on it
<ahaziah77> k, so anyways, having issues with my keyboard and mouse, key combos seem to not be working and touch pad doesnt work, cant right click either with wireless mouse
<ahaziah77> panel froze on me, when i went to terminal it wouldnt let me do anything in there to reset panels
<murlidhar> cmanns: you could also enable them by clicking software sources in preference tab or administration tab.
<xprob> have issue with my ip3600 canon printer; have debug txt; can anyone help
<klasko> I can't boot from my main disk. It just appears a initramfs terminal. When I try to access to the partition from a live CD, it says that there's a job pending on it
<cmanns> ah thank you murlidhar / Random832 arrrghhh
<dengx> hi
<ahaziah77> so, any ideas?
<Corleone> sougata: no it doesnt work
<artemwolf> Is there a good dual monitor utility someone could recommend?
<xprob> where  can i get a good driver for the ip3600 that works w/ ubuntu 10
<Boatingbum23> hello, im working on a computer via ssh, i just installed a program and dont know where to cd to to run the program
<milamber> Boatingbum23: what program?
<sougata> Corleone, :-(
<Boatingbum23> Murmur, the mumble server client
<milamber> did you install it from the command line?
<Boatingbum23> yes
<milamber> Boatingbum23: sorry, via apt-get?
<Corleone> sougata: any ideas?
<Boatingbum23> correct
<milamber> Boatingbum23: you shouldn't have to cd
 * sougata is clueless 
<Boatingbum23> hmm, what would be the run command? maybe i entered it wrong?
<Corleone> lol damn
<milamber> Boatingbum23: service murmur start
<sougata> Corleone, last option might be to tail syslog and see where its failing
<milamber> Boatingbum23: sudo*
<Corleone> okay sougata, how do i do that
<Boatingbum23> unrecognized service
<klasko> I can't boot from my main disk. It just appears a initramfs terminal. When I try to access to the partition from a live CD, it says that there's a job pending on it
<sougata> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<sougata> and try connecting on another terminal
<milamber> Boatingbum23: dpkg -i | grep murmur
<cbilljones> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<AntiSociaL> would anyone be able to tell me how to re-enable lxde to start on boot? i have to type startx everytime
<Guest93931> Is there any updated Doc on the new grub that came with 10.10? it doesnt seem to be using the config files from /etc/grub.d anymore ?
<AntiSociaL> so i have to login twice
<sougata> Corleone, I will leave now . Its almost morning here and I need to sleep
<Corleone> lol okay cool, thanks
<AntiSociaL> would anyone be able to tell me how to re-enable lxde to start on boot? i have to type startx everytime
<sougata> Corleone, your nick is amazing
<Corleone> antisocial edit your /etc/rc.local file include the command there
<Corleone> sougata, thanks
<AntiSociaL> thank you Corleone
<Corleone> make sure to do sudo chmod 777 /etc/rc.local
<Corleone> then edit
<AntiSociaL> got it :D
<sweet> hey i  use dual system..before installing quickhill in xp i was able to mount xp drive by ubuntu but now i m not able to mount..what should i do?
<Jasonn> I need help, my comp sais HAL is unavaliable
<Jasonn> WHen i try to suspend/hibernate the comp
<Boatingbum23> i ot it working, thank you milamber
<Guest93931> hardware abstraction layer ?
<Corleone> can anyone else help me? i cant connect to my router using WEP
<Jasonn> idk, it just sais HAL
<Jasonn> Corleone: use WPA
<sweet> can anyone give any suggestion
<Corleone> Jasonn, my router can't, its a bit old lol
<Jasonn> Guest93931: It just sais HAL
<helius> Hello !
<bp0> Is it possible to use the ubuntu installer to install ubuntu on another partition from within an existing ubuntu installation?
<histo> Corleone: what type of card?
<Jasonn> Corleone: As i suggested before, just get a $30 router and use it as a wireless bridge - the easiest thing you could ever do
<Guest93931> Jasonn yea, thats hardware abstraction layer but i thought only windows got that error
<helius> Yes bp0
<Corleone> Jasonn, isn't there another way to do it, without buying?
<histo> Corleone: what type of card?
<Corleone> histo, how do i check? iwconfig?
<Jasonn> Guest93931: how do i fix it? I just get it when i try to suspent the comp to RAM
<histo> Corleone: lspci
<bp0> helius, are there instructions somewhere?
<Corleone> Ok
<histo> Corleone: it's probably broadcom and you need the firmware would be my guess
<Corleone> histo, the thing is, i can connect when WEP is off, just can't connect when it's on
<Jasonn> Corleone: to tell you the truth, if you COULD spare $30, go for it, you have been here for almost 2 hours, is it really worth all of the time and effort wasted?
<histo> Jasonn: that doens't sovle Corleone problem
<histo> Corleone: lspci | grep Network
<Corleone> exactly, and even if i buy it, it will take 3 days to arrive
<Guest93931> Jasonn is this a laptop?
<Corleone> one sec, im rebooting histo
<Jasonn> histo: hes been here for almost 2 hours - noone has been able to help him
<histo> Jasonn: because no one is trying
<Jasonn> Guest93931: No, its an IBM desktop
<histo> Jasonn: suggesting for him to buy a product that won't fix the issue isn't the right way to go.
<Jasonn> histo: be my guest if you can fix it
<nuszinomoz1> i met with same problem on difrenet machine, I read a few forums, the only one solution is to buy an other card
<Nexus-Wind> So im leaving for a week and taking my computer, can I backup my monitor setup and desktop icons? to start fresh with one monitor?
<nuszinomoz1> it's not supported
<histo> Corleone: well what are you in windows?  you should be able to find out from there as well
<Nexus-Wind> I have 4 monitors that were a pain in the ass to get working correctly
<Guest93931> Jasonn not sure if this will help since its for laptops but i found this article http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html
<Nexus-Wind> and I dont want to lsoe my desktop icons spread across 4 monitors
<Jasonn> Guest93931: thanks
<Corleone> im on my laptop using windows, and my server is next to me
<Corleone> okay got it
<histo> Corleone: what is listed for the Network controller
<Corleone> Ethernet controller: Realtek
<histo> Corleone: not that one. That's wired
<Corleone> but im using wlan0, not eth1
<bzaks1424> i'm working on dnsmasq- does anyone know if there's an official channel for it?
<Corleone> yeah
<DanOpi> hello?
<histo> Corleone: you should have a Network Controller listed as well
<BobSagget> hai DaniOpi
<Jasonn> gtg
<Corleone> histo: no i dont
<Jasonn> laters
<DanOpi> someone wana help me out?
<BobSagget> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> Corleone: well there's your problem. So it's not seeing the wireless card at all
<DanOpi> I just want to set up a system for unbuntu and see what it's like
<Corleone> histo: strange, because i can connect when WEP isnt on?
<histo> Corleone: using what?
<DanOpi> i don't want a dual boot or anything, just unbuntu
<Corleone> histo: standard iwconfig up
<Jasonn> danOpi: try the live CD, you can test it out from there
<BobSagget> DanOpi you currently hav windows and anoter os?
<histo> Corleone: Then there has to be a network controller listed if you are using wireless
<Jasonn> danOpi: without even installing
<DanOpi> I have windows on this tower
<histo> Corleone: lspci | grep Network
<DanOpi> i have another tower with xp on it i think and i want to wipe that and have it be unbuntu
<bp0> helius?
<histo> DanOpi: just boot up the cd and you can run it live from there to check out. If you like it just click on install
<DanOpi> i'll just install it anyway on that other tower
<DanOpi> can i do a hard drive wipe somehow to get rid of windows on the hard drive?
<histo> DanOpi: yeah with the installer
<DanOpi> it gives me the option?
<DanOpi> okay
<DanOpi> unbuntu need a good processor or graphics card?
<BobSagget> no
<DanOpi> okay well i'm gonna go dig that tower out and then set it up
<BobSagget> 2.4 ghz processor works fine with my old raphics card
<histo> DanOpi: no, if you aren't happy with performanceyou can go with xubuntu or something lighter
<Corleone> histo: i cant get the | to work on my other keyboard, its the third function of a key
<histo> Corleone: well then you'll have to use lspci and pgup to scroll back.
<histo> Corleone: does this box have a GUI?
<Corleone> this one, yes
<pv2depoty> does anyone kno anything about adb for android phones?
<histo> !anyone | pv2depoty and it sounds offtopic
<ubottu> pv2depoty and it sounds offtopic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Corleone> pv2depoty: a bit, but this is the wrong channel
<pv2depoty> umm wat channel should i be in?
<Corleone> lol adroid maybe
<histo> Corleone: well check System > Admin > hardware drivers
<Corleone> android*
<Corleone> histo, no i dont have GUI on the server
<Penquite> Hi All
<histo> That's what I just asked
<histo> Corleone: are you sure it's not a wpa network?  cuz those don't work with iwconfig
<beelzebubba29> Hi everyone, I'm in need of some help please. *Brand new* user, I can't get Ubuntu to recognize that there is a wireless adapter plugged in.
<bzaks1424> Does anyone know dnsmasq decently? Or knows the proper channel for it?  I'm trying to create two seperate subnets based on vendorclass
<Corleone> histo, no, its definetely, WEP
<histo> Corleone: what about lshw -short
<histo> Corleone: look for network items in there
<Corleone> okay
<histo> bzaks1424: /msg alis list *dsnmasq*
<Corleone> histo it just says: wireless interface
<histo> Corleone: yeah what does it say for a chipset
<Corleone> no chipset
<histo> Corleone: is this a usb or pci card?
<Corleone> PCI
<histo> Corleone: okay well does lspci show a chipset then?
<gerldinooo> hola
<bzaks1424> histo: thanks. unfortunately no love :-(
<histo> Corleone: and is this a custom built computer or factory made?
<Corleone> histo: no, but im guessing its PCI, maybe its IDE?
<Corleone> histo: factory
<histo> Corleone: make and model please
<gerldinooo> hola
<shadghost> I have a question about sed, i am trying to replace $ with ' ' in a document, but it seems that $ is a command in sed so i cant use it like "s/$/ /g" how do i do it
<gerldinooo> h
<histo> shadghost: s/'$'/ /g  maybe?
<histo> shadghost: or s/\$/ /g  something liek that
<rww> that ^
<Corleone> histo: brb
<shadghost> sed -e "s/\$/ /g" text.xtx
<shadghost> did not work
<shadghost> and i tryed the '$' alredy
<venkatesh> Hello.....
<Silivrenion> hi venkatesh !
<histo> shadghost: let me do some trying
<luxurymode> hey all. just installed KDE, having some problems with multi-monitors. can anyone help? my left monitor is acting buggy, displaying blank space at the bottom of the screen. i have ATI...
<chaosr> luxurymode, Did you try playing with the size and orientation utility ?
<thevishy> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<luxurymode> chaosr: nope. how do i find the size and orientation utility?
<chaosr> luxurymode, netbook installation here and it works just fine with dual display
<luxurymode> chaosr: by the way, once i mouse over to the bottom of my left screen, it does display the taskbar
<luxurymode> im on a desktop...
<thevishy> Wubi asks me to mention installation size , what and how does this affect my HDD ? Wh is it the defeault size 17GB ?
<thevishy> Will it do some kind of partition ?
<renegade_> no partition
<renegade_> it installs like any other windows app
<chaosr> well I would try to just click on K menu and type screen for starter, should give you the utility in the options
<bp0> for some reason clicking on zip files opens them in firefox, which then asks me to open them in archive manager... how do I fix that?
<zeleftikam> U 10.10: how do i add a repository by command line?
<thevishy> I see , so it consumes 17 GB , alloting some space for my File System ? like free space ?
<renegade_> yes
<chaosr> zeleftikam, for a starter you would have to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<chaosr> zeleftikam, then probably add the gpg keys and do an apt-get update
<zeleftikam> chaosr: i'm following a tutorial that says i need to run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-on-rails
<thevishy> how much RAM does wubi require ? mine is a netbook basically
<switch10_> zeleftikam: you could also do add-apt-repository <repository_name>
<renegade_> what are your specs thevishy
<chaosr> zeleftikam, ok that is another way I heard of, sorry not too familiar with tough
<thevishy> Atom and 1 GB , with 160 GB RAM
<zeleftikam> chaosr: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<thevishy> available is about 300 MB RAM as per task manager
<renegade_> hmmmm
<renegade_> not a lot of resources available then
<switch10_> zeleftikam: you are not adding the ":" correct?
<zeleftikam> there is a : in it, yes
<zeleftikam> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-on-rails
<chaosr> zeleftikam, weird I have the command available.. wich version are you using ?
<manzaniw> hello there
<zeleftikam> chaosr: Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
<histo> shadghost: alright figured it out
<histo> shadghost: s/\$/ /g
<zeleftikam> it's on Rackspace, i don't know if they've messed with it...?
<shadghost> Whoo
<arand> Is there a way to get inline diffs?
<histo> shadghost: works in vim atleast i'm sure it will work in sed
<luxurymode> chaosr: messed around with size/orientation. cant seem to get it right. maybe i should restart once after installing kde?
<mitch_feaster> What does everyone do to jump to specific command line switches while reading man pages? I often find myself man'ing a command only to search for the option and scroll through like 30 matches until I find the actual description...
<Abhijit> in my one slide in LO impress whole para is getting auto decremented but there is lots of space. how to make it not auto decrement font size?
<Abhijit> help
<chaosr> luxurymode, maybe but I can't see why you would... you say there is a black bar on top and bottom of screen ???
<histo> mitch_feaster: / then type in a search term
<chaosr> zeleftikam, ok .. try : sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<shadghost> histo: no, not in sed, and vi is not installed
<luxurymode> just bottom. so the desktop space is limited to less than the monitor. although, like i said, if i mouse over, the kde bar does appear at the bottom
<zeleftikam> chaosr: okay, installed.
<histo> shadghost: let me check set it has to work that way
<rww> mitch_feaster: press /, type the option, press enter
<luxurymode> chaosr: but anything i drag there, is cut off and im only seeing partial windows. anything that extends to black area just disappears. its like the damn bermuda triangle ;)
<chaosr> zeleftikam, ok if you just type add-apt then do tab it does not auto-complete ?
<zeleftikam> it does autocomplete
<mitch_feaster> histo: That's what I do, but like I said, I then have to hit 'n' about 30 times until I get to the actual description...
<histo> shadghost: yeap sed -ie 's/\$/ /g' filename works here
<chaosr> zeleftikam, ok means command is available....try just typing sudo add-apt-repository without param to see what it says
<histo> mitch_feaster: that's about the only way I think you can search from the bottom though
<zeleftikam> chaosr: actually, i ran the whole command, and it worked fine
<chaosr> luxurymode, ok, and the task bar appears in this area or above it ?
<luxurymode> task bar is at the bottom of the area
<psycho> tyt ktonibyd' po rysskii znaet?
<chaosr> zeleftikam, ok I thought it was not running properly
<zeleftikam> chaosr: it appears to have added gpgkey, good right?
<mitch_feaster> I was just looking at http://babbage.cs.qc.edu/courses/cs701/Handouts/man_pages.html and trying to think of how to maybe write some elisp to parse the man page up while in `woman' mode...
<shadghost> histo: it should replace it in middle of a sentance right like "this&is&a&sentance&that&has&spaces&"
<chaosr> zeleftikam, yeah good
<Abhijit> in my one slide in LO impress whole para is getting auto decremented but there is lots of space. how to make it not auto decrement font size?
<Abhijit> hewlp
<zeleftikam> chaosr: yeah, the command didn't run at all until i installed the python thing. weird. thanks very much for your help!! ++
<histo> shadghost: yeah just did for me
<chaosr> zeleftikam, then a simple apt-get update should get the package list from that source
<zeleftikam> gotcha
<zeleftikam> that was my next step :)
<shadghost> histo: strange that it is not for me
<histo> shadghost: make sure you're using ' and not `
<luxurymode> chaosr: here's a snapshot http://imgur.com/MWyBT
<chaosr> zeleftikam, no prob, just to let you know, that particular command is provided by that pythin package
<histo> shadghost: what is the error you care getting?
<histo> shadghost: or ifyou could pastebin the output
<shadghost> i am
<chaosr> zeleftikam, I juste searched the command name on packages.ubuntu.com to see wich package provided it
<Corleone> back, okay histo, im booting up windows on that server, just switched the HD's, one sec
<zeleftikam> chaosr: ahh. gotcha. nice. no idea why this install doesn't have it
<shadghost> histo: i was using " not '
<glitchd> can someone please help me, i cannot update my system (ubuntu 10.04 32 bit)  it keeps telling me "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<glitchd> E: Unable to lock the download directory" but software center is not open, neither is anything else, only update manager
<histo> shadghost: do cat filename.blah && sed -ie 's/\$/ /g' filename.blah   then pastebin all that
<histo> shadghost: and how is vi not installed?
<histo> shadghost: it's installed on nearly every distro
<chaosr> zeleftikam, don't know as I said I am not too familiar with that command but I think it is relatively recent
<shadghost> histo: no ieda, i have ubuntu desktop installed over ubuntu server
<chaosr> luxurymode, ok I see
<chaosr> luxurymode, weird, you lose me there . and under gnome multi screen works ?
<mitch_feaster> okay, man pages are written in groff... guess I'll look into parsing that...
<shadghost> *goes back to his vm's*
<shadghost> stupid compatition tormmrow
<luxurymode> chaosr: yeah in gnome its fine. remember i have ati catalyst. also, have docky running too, maybe thats messing things up?
<histo> shadghost: well then vi is there
<glitchd> can anyone help me with this error?? "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<glitchd>  E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<luxurymode> chaosr: hahha bingo. closed docky and we're good now
<luxurymode> sweet
<Loshki> mitch_feaster: before you run off and reinvent the wheel (parsing groff), what are you trying to do?
<Wiesshund> I use ATI Cataclysm LOL
<shadghost> shadghost@weardass:~/probs$ vim text.xtx
<shadghost> The program 'vim' can be found in the following packages: * vim
<shadghost> ...
<luxurymode> Wiesshund: lol! exactly..
<histo> shadghost: vi test.txt
<Wiesshund> actualy ive been lucky, for me its nvidia thats gave me fits and not ati
<glitchd> can anyone help me with this error?? "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<shadghost> well that is my falt, i named it text.xtx on axadiant....
<shadghost> but vi was not installed
<shadghost> i just installed it
<histo> shadghost: no vim is not installed i bet vi is
<AndrewMC> glitchd: /w 28
<Wiesshund> glitchd did you use sudo when doing what ever you were doing?
<AndrewMC> glitchd: sorry :)
<glitchd> Wiesshund, i was running update manager
<glitchd> AndrewMC, np
<shadghost> histo: i thought vi == vim
<mitch_feaster> Loshki: Ha, but isn't that the fun part? :) Simple use case: `man wget`; `/`; `-r`; <enter>; Arrived at line 1413 of the man page (the actual description of -r, rather than references to it)
<glitchd> Wiesshund, i cant figure out why i keep getting this error
<chaosr> luxurymode, excellent I'll try to remember that one
<mitch_feaster> (without having to type 'n' (or C-s in my case) 30 times)
<mitch_feaster> Building a database of options from the man page, then doing quick lookups on that.
<glitchd> Wiesshund, usually ill get that error if software center is open at the same time, but its not, in fact, nothing is open, only update manager
<Wiesshund> glitchd try in console sudo apt-get update?
<glitchd> Wiesshund, that seems to work fine
<histo> shadghost: no vim is vi improved
<glitchd> update manager has a whole list of things that need to be installed, but sudo apt-get update jus breezed thru, didnt stop at any line.
<glitchd> Wiesshund, update manager has a whole list of things that need to be installed, but sudo apt-get update jus breezed thru, didnt stop at any line.
<mitch_feaster> There's not much meta-information associated with groff, but I think you could scrape up most of them...
<Wiesshund> glitched see if updte mgr will load now?
<glitchd> Wiesshund, it opens fine, jus when i try to install the updates, i get that error right after i enter my password
<Wiesshund> glitchd ok try picking one update to install
<Ry4an> If I have an existing installed 10.4 system (headless) and I want to create an emergency boot flash drive, what's the recommended command/tool?  I don't need/want data backup, just something to help out if my MBR gets zorched (I'm using software RAID if that matters)
<glitchd> Wiesshund, this is what is says now "Unable to get exclusive lock
<glitchd> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first."
<glitchd> Wiesshund, i didnt even get to put in my password
<Wiesshund> is apt-get still running?
<duongthaiha> Ry4an: usuing system - administator -start up disck creator
<Corleone> histo: http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/48562
<shadghost> winXperts_: what server
<glitchd> Wiesshund, no im back at prompt
<shadghost> Wiesshund: what server
<xxx2> xxx1 hi
<Ry4an> Duongthaiha: it's headless/no-X/server.  Is there an command line tool backing that I can invoke?
<B|ackPanther> Hi, i have a problem i forgot the password for accessing one of my private keys, how can i reset the password ?
<rww> B|ackPanther: private key as in gnupg?
<xxx2> xxx1 hi
<Ry4an> I'm seeing grub-mkrescue, is that an candidate?
<glitchd> Wiesshund, ok so i tried to pick just one update just now, and it gave me the same message
<Wiesshund> glitchd sounds like maybe an update tool got shut down prematurely at some point, Look for a LOCK file in your rpm downloads section (the folder where apt-get and synaptic download packges) and delete it.
<switch10_> q
<glitchd> Wiesshund, i have no clue how to do that
<Wiesshund> glitchd then you might want to rm /var/lock/rpm/transaction also
<glitchd> Wiesshund, and i thought ubuntu didnt use rpms?
<xxx1> hi
<xxx1> xxx2 hello
<B|ackPanther> rww : Am not sure but i get "Enter password to unlock the private key" dialog everytime am trying to access git.
<root_> hi everyone
<Wiesshund> glitchd well packages, debs
<duongthaiha> uhm that's hard
<rww> B|ackPanther: ah. I don't know about git, but if it's using ssh or gnupg, you can't reset the passwords to those keys.
<glitchd> Wiesshund, so how would i do this?
<Ry4an> B|ackPanther: that sounds like like a ssh key.  You'll need to generate a new keypair and set the public key on the server if you've forgotten it.
<B|ackPanther> rww : the how do i get  a new one ?
<xxx1> h
<ferzan> is there anyone using ubuntu and backtrack at the same time?
<ferzan> or just backtrack :)
<rww> B|ackPanther: depends on what it's using. Ask #git if nobody here knows the specifics.
<Ry4an> B|ackPanther: you can create a new one with ssh-keygen, but you probably followed directions on a specific hosting site initially (github?) and if so you should follow them again.
<rww> ferzan: #backtrack-linux for Backtrack.
<Abhijit> help
<Abhijit> in my one slide in LO impress whole para is getting auto decremented but there is lots of space. how to make it not auto decrement font size?
<Wiesshund> glitchd you could always use find or locate and search for any LOCK files
<glitchd> Wiesshund, so jus type "find LOCK"?
<cbilljones> im having trouble starting vncviewer via ssh session, i can start locally from terminal with "vncviewer localhost:3", my ssh command is: "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@computer"
<rww> Abhijit: There are no supported packages for LibreOffice on released versions of Ubuntu. If you're using a PPA, talk to the PPA maintainer. If you're using natty, see #ubuntu+1.
<SkullTraill> Can someone help me please
<SkullTraill> Regarding GRUB
<Abhijit> rww, i am using ppa in lucid. and no one is replying in #documentfoundation
<Abhijit> SkullTraill, ask
<SkullTraill> I have 2 hard disks
<SkullTraill> first one with 4 partitions
<SkullTraill> and windows installed in one
<SkullTraill> the other one with 3 partitions
<rww> ferzan: your ident is set to "root". Change it, that ident is banned in there.
<SkullTraill> and ubuntu in one of those
<SkullTraill> i installed grub
<SkullTraill> in the same partitions as ubuntu
<chaosr> SkullTraill, ok do you know if it is grub2 ???
<glitchd> Wiesshund, so jus type "find LOCK"?
<SkullTraill> it is grub 2
<ferzan> ok..im trying now
<Wiesshund> glitchd /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<SkullTraill> so then after installing GRUB on the same partitions as linux
<xxx3> w
<SkullTraill> aka sdb3
<SkullTraill> i get GRUB at book
<xxx1> w
<SkullTraill> but when i goto Windows Loader
<xxx2> w
<SkullTraill> it reboots
<SkullTraill> :(
<xxx2> w
<xxx1> w
<glitchd> Wiesshund, then sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<chaosr> SkullTraill, did you try going to command mode and trying it manually ?
<rww> xxx*: something we can help you with?
<xxx1> xxx1 hi
<chaosr> SkullTraill, on the choice you type c
<xxx1> xxx2 hi
<chaosr> SkullTraill, then TAB auto complete so you would type : "root(hd#
<chaosr> SkullTraill, then do TAB to get a list of drives
<SkullTraill> ok then?
<Wiesshund> glitchd er, better advice is restart so the hung process can just release the lock, probably not a great idea to just start rm ing stuff
<glitchd> Wiesshund, yup that worked now my system is installing updates
<chaosr> SkullTraill, then add ", TAB to get a list of partition
<Wiesshund> glitchd or not hehe
<SkullTraill> then press enter?
<glitchd> Wiesshund, well i have restarted, twice, and shutdown twice all before turning to here to find help
<civilordergone> hey anyone know a good virtual machine for ubuntu that has unity/coherence??
<SkullTraill> chaosr, then i press enter?
<chaosr> SkullTraill, so you would see wich one is not a linux type (NTFS) so you would end up with a command that look like " root(hd0,1)"
<Wiesshund> glitchd hmm odd, the lock must have got orphaned then
<rww> ferzan: (don't PM me, please) You need to disconnect from freenode and reconnect for ident changes to take effect.
<SkullTraill> ok then?
<chaosr> SkullTraill, then press enter then type "chainloader +1"
<SkullTraill> alright ill try that now
<SkullTraill> BRB
<chaosr> SkullTraill, then enter then type "boot" and enter again
<glitchd> Wiesshund, well whatever the case may be, the problem is solved now. thank you for your help.
<chaosr> SkullTraill, what this does is to ask to load windows bootloader and start it
<Wiesshund> ok im off to bed nite all
<visual1ce> to customise packages installed @ installation do i need to edit debconf?
<Loshki> cbilljones: do you still need vncviewer help?
<skulltraill> chaosr, it says BOOTMRG is missing
<cbilljones> loshki yes please, if you can
<Loshki> cbilljones: ok, well if you want to use "vncviewer localhost:3", your ssh command should probably be: "ssh -L 5903:localhost:5903 user@computer". vnc uses ports counting from 5900 so screen 3 is at 5903. Does this help at all?
<skulltraill> chaosr, are you there?
<cbilljones> loshki: i think so, do i need to change my vnc4server port then?
<skulltraill> Can someone help me please?
<chaosr> skulltraill, yeah sorry just got back
<skulltraill> oh
<skulltraill> well it says
<skulltraill> BOTTMGR is missing
<skulltraill> BOOTMGR*
<chaosr> skulltraill, ok now it seems the windows bootloader gto corrupted somehow
<skulltraill> yea
<skulltraill> so should i repair it with a win 7 CD?
<Loshki> cbilljones: first I think you need to know which port nvc4server is listening on, so you know which port+5900 to forward via ssh...
<chaosr> skulltraill, yeah something like that I don't remember how tough :(
<skulltraill> Dayum.
<skulltraill> Alright.
<skulltraill> Thanks for the help
<cbilljones> loshki: right now its listening on 5900, were is the config file?
<skulltraill> I'll search on google.
<skulltraill> Thanks again.
<chaosr> skulltraill, yeah I just looked and seems promising
<armence> Hello all. Is it possible to have alsa and oss installed simultaneously?
<chaosr> armenb, I think so but I doubt you would be able to load both modules at the same time
<armence> chaosr, :( How about just getting /dev/audio without removing alsa?
<chaosr> armence, however there is alsa-oss modules to act as a compatibility layer
<Loshki> cbilljones: First, can you run vncviewer on the server?
<chaosr> armence, ok so if I get you correctly you want to be able to access the sound card through /dev/audio ?
<cbilljones> loshki: yes, vncviewer localhost:3 works on the server
<armence> chaosr, Yes. Probably what I should have started with.
<ylmfhyf> 怎么都是英文的？
<armence> chaosr, The actual path doesn't actually matter to me obviously, only the interface does.
<chaosr> armence, have a look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/OSS_emulation
<armence> chaosr: thanks
<armence> ylmfhyf, #ubuntu-cn
<visual1ce> how can i explore the contents of metapackages like ubuntu-desktop and standard?
<chaosr> armence, or alsa devices seems to be in /dev/snd
<Loshki> cbilljones: localhost:3 should imply that your vnc4server is listening on 5903. Can you confirm that by running e.g. netstat -an | egrep 59
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<chaosr> visual1ce, I would either look on packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache show "packagename"
<cbilljones> loshki: couldnt tell from that, is there another way?
<cbilljones> i think i had to many connections and didnt see all
<Loshki> cbilljones: Try netstat -an | egrep 590 to see fewer lines (note: I've added a zero at the end)
<cbilljones> loshki: running vncviewer localhost:3 informs me i am on port 5903
<cbilljones> loshki:  netstat -an | egrep 590 shows connections on 5900-5903
<Loshki> cbilljones: that's good, but what you want to see is a netstat line like this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5903            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<visual1ce> thx chaosr
<cbilljones> loshki: yes i have that line
<wolf23> help me plz!
<cbilljones> loshki: i think i maybe need to just set vnc4server to port 5903 perhaps?
<Loshki> cbilljones: no, you're done on the server. vnc4server is already listening on port 5903. Who's listening on 5900, 5901 and 5902 by the way?
<wolf23> i need a help plz
<chaosr> wolf23, what is the problem ?
<avis> out of all music player daemons which allows for most customization ?
<wolf23> chaosr,  thanx, i am using two os windows and ubuntu, is there a way to run windows on vbox?
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<chaosr> wolf23, probably I am not familir with vbox but I can't see why
<Loshki> avis: no idea, but google pointed me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31763
<avis> thanks
<cbilljones> loshki i disconnected so may have missed a message
<Loshki> cbilljones: the last thing I said was: you're done on the server. vnc4server is already listening on port 5903. Who's listening on 5900, 5901 and 5902 by the way?
<cbilljones> loshki, seems that was old config attempts, i killed them all, VNC is now on port 5901
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<cbilljones> loshki: so now its vncviewer localhost:1 from server
<Loshki> cbilljones: excellent. Now it's time to move to the client...
<cbilljones> loshki: no problem im remoted into it
<Loshki> cbilljones: start your ssh command, e.g. ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 etc....
<cbilljones> loshki: done, ssh connected
<Loshki> cbilljones: now try vncviewer localhost:1 on the client....
<cbilljones> loshki: cannot open display :(
<offsense> is there any way to compress pdf file in ubuntu?
<cbilljones> loshki: sorry, "unable to open display """
 * FarkBarn is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<Loshki> cbilljones: I bet that's because you're 'remoted' in. Can you try it from the client console?
<cbilljones> loshki: no till tomorrow, its my work pc
<cbilljones> loshki: unless you mean from client term, which i am using remotley
<ksinkar_> is there any difference if i run sudo aptitude install or sudo apt-get install?
<vahid> #join isfahanlug
<cbilljones> loshki via logmein to windows, im using ubuntu VM inside that
<vahid> #isfahanlug
<rww> vahid: /join #isfahanlug
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<vahid> #join isfahanlug
<rww> bzzt.
<Loshki> cbilljones: so the ubuntu vm is the ssh client?
<cbilljones> loshki: correct
<Loshki> cbilljones: then yes, I mean try it from the client term. run the ssh command (use the -X flag also) and then run vncviewer again...
<vahid> after updatin ubuntu i cant login
<b1> hai
<cbilljones> Loshki, seems all i needed was -X flag, thanks a million
<Corleone> i cant connect to my router when WEP is turned on, but when i turn WEP off, i can connect, i added the WEP key, but it doesnt connect, anyone know why?
<arrrghhh> Corleone: have you tried WPA?
<arrrghhh> it's SIGNIFICANTLY more secure than WEP.
<Corleone> my router doesnt support WPA
<Corleone> it's old
<vivek_> does ubuntu support KDE?
<arrrghhh> vivek_: yes, kubuntu
<arrrghhh> Corleone: bleh.
<vivek_> how to switch to it?
<arrrghhh> vivek_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<visual1ce> im making a custom preseed file that loads ubuntu-standard instead of ubuntu-desktop... this seems to install no desktop environment. from here i want to install gnome but the meta-package contains apps that i wont use , like empathy, cheese, ekiga etc...
<Corleone> lol, arrrghhh: well why doesnt it connect, strange
<visual1ce> is there a minimal gnome package?
<chaosr> Corleone, wild shot here but check I think there is multiple mode for WEP key just make sure you use the right one
<broedjq> gnome-session
<arrrghhh> Corleone: sorry don't know tbh.  it *should* work, but WEP is a PITA.
<rww> visual1ce: look into gnome-core and gnome-desktop-environment.
<arrrghhh> visual1ce: gnome-core
<chaosr> Corleone, I think it was my DS that a prob with open vs shared mode I think.
<visual1ce> thx rww and arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> visual1ce: there's a boatload of othere minimalistic DE's like busybox, openbox, etc.
<broedjq> arrrghhh, i think he means to just go into X
<vivek_> what is the difference between Gnome and KDE?
<broedjq> not THAT basic
<broedjq> vivek_,  try it
<arrrghhh> broedjq: oic.
<Corleone> chaosr: sorry dont get u
<visual1ce> i don't really want a minimalistic de but i want to control what gets installed from the get go... i want libre office, not OO and most of the apps preinstalled i will never use
<arrrghhh> vivek_: look and feel really.  linux is still there.
<vivek_> which one is better though?
<chaosr> Corleone, when setting up WEP on the router and PC, I think you can select shared or open mode I think it is called
<chaosr> Corleone, maybe switching from one to the other would help
<chaosr> Corleone, should be near where you input the WEP key
<arrrghhh> vivek_: personal opinion.  also, please stop trying to PM me.
<arrrghhh> i don't accept unsolicited PM's.
<Corleone> chaosr, not there
<vivek_> okk
<broedjq> where can i get gdk and gtk+ and gthread... i wanna compile
<broedjq> can someone try aptitude install is there gtk+ package?
<broedjq> here with xubuntu itsw not
<broedjq> -w
<chaosr> Corleone, do you have your router model # ?
<Corleone> Yes
<Corleone> SpeedTouch 570
<sacarlson> I need to get gpg to output resulting encryption in base64 instead of what it gives me now raw data,  how can I pipe it to base64 or just get it to output the way I need?
<broedjq> can someone try aptitude install is there a gtk+ package?
<sacarlson> broedjq: can't you just use synaptic?
<chaosr> Corleone, ok I see there is no such setting with that router....
<crazycat> hi my partition has problem. in sudo fdisk -l i can see my partitions but in gparted or install i see total of partition as one partition also in sudo cfdisk say FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder Press any key to exit cfdisk
<chaosr> Corleone, maybe a driver issue too I think it happened to me
<chaosr> Corleone, wich chipset do you have for the wireless card ?
<Corleone> Okay i found it to be RT-2500 USB
<crazycat> but i can mount my partitions and see inside of them
<broedjq> sacarlson, its hidden, but thanks anyway
<chaosr> Corleone, ok.... and I guess under windows it works fine ?
<mark__> hey i have a question about running dual boot with ubuntu and windows 7
<mark__> can anyone help me out
<chaosr> Corleone, maybe you could have it try to connect and look at dmesg while it is doing so see what it says
<chaosr> Corleone, may point to a cause
<Corleone> dmesg?
<shrey> mark, ask ur question
<mark__> i have installed ubuntu side by side already but when i restart the computer it doesnt ask me if i want to start it in ubuntu or windows it just automatically goes to windows
<mark__> how do i get it to let me choose
<chaosr> Corleone, ok well you ty to connect to the router
<chaosr> then open a Console
<chaosr> Corleone, and type dmesg
<chaosr> Corleone, it will give you a bunch of messager
<bjcy> hi
<shrey> mark, I suppose you have installed ubuntu after windows ?
<chaosr> Corleone, the last ones will be about the connection
<mark__> yes
<mark__> that is correct
<Corleone> okay
<talespin_kit> why does most of the config files end with rc in linux programs. Does it has any abbrevation.
<chaosr> Corleone, it may say what is going wrong
<rww> talespin_kit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run_Commands
<yinze> what's this
<mark__> do i have to edit the bios setting or something?
<rww> yinze: the technical support channel for Ubuntu
<yinze> i see
<shrey> mark, see in some laptops when u boot into windows it tries to screw the bootloader and tries to make as it was earlier, which laptop u r having ?
<mark__> i have an HP
<talespin_kit> rww: thanks, exact info.
<chaosr> mark__, nope I would just try  to boot using the l;ive cd and reinstall grub on the MBR
<chaosr> mark__, can't remember the commands tough
<zees313> hi
<mark__> what is the mbr
<zees313> I want to know how to intall font in ubuntu.
<chaosr> mark__, http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<zees313> I am novice in ubuntu.
<chaosr> mark__,  Master Boot Reccord == whre the PC first boot
<mark__> ok
<vivek_> how to view shared folders on LAN?
<Corleone> chaosr: too many messages
<chaosr> mark__, you installed ubuntu first then windows ??? or the opposite ?
<chaosr> Corleone, look only at the last ones
<zees313> plz. tell me how to intall diffenrent font  and Flash player in ubuntu 10.10
<Platz> hello all.  Is it possible to install an ubuntu onto a Native Boot VHD in Win7 ?
<rww> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Corleone> wlam0: link is not ready
<chaosr> Corleone, yeah it gets pretty long but start only at the bottom and go up
<Corleone> wlan*
<Corleone> i dont really get it to be honest
<chaosr> Corleone, ok we'll need a few more lines try to get from where it starts talking about wireless stuff
<mark__> i already had windows 7 and just tried to install ubuntu
<MegaHerz> Hi all. I have a problem with my touchpad. I turn off its 'Press' ability, but whenever the laptop returns from sleep state or just powers up, this is resetted someone to its default state ON. Any ideas why this happens?
<chaosr> mark__, ok and you never got a boot menu right ?
<shrey> mark, try reinstalling grub
<UBuxuBU> MegaHerz, its a drivers issue
<grendal-prime> this is going to sound crazy but i cant find the answer anywhere
<grendal-prime> what is to keep me from streaming videos like netflix does?
<chaosr> Corleone, ok, try this : do "cd <enter>" then "dmesg > dmesg.txt <enter>"
<mark__> yeah thats right
<chaosr> then send me the file dmesg.txt that will be in your ho,e direcory
<chaosr> mark__, ok, you should try : http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<crazycat> it's ouput of sudo fdisk -l http://codepad.org/9wx4tdEE it's output of gparted http://i53.tinypic.com/23h0txg.png  it's output of cfdisk http://codepad.org/neBYxU0Y . i have 4 partitions on it . the contetns of two partitions doesn't show or lost . but the biggest 750GIG partition that it's backup mounted and i can see the contents of it. i want to install linux on two partitions lost.but in install doesn't show it and its unallocated partition :-(
<mark__> ok i will try that
<crazycat> im in live cd
<Corleone> chaosr: brb
<mark__> thank you for the help
<chaosr> mark__, try either 3) or 2) with the live cd
<sunny> hi
<mark__> 3 or 2?
<chaosr> mark__, on the klink there is multiple possible ways
<farthammer> anyone know ehre i can get a drive for a dlink dwa-130 wireless adapter.. i cant find much on line
<dejan_> can someone help me to get my wifi with wpa working pls
<chaosr> mark__, 2) uses the live (installation) cd, you start with it all the way to the desktop then open a console and try their procedure
<mark__> ok i see that now thanks
<Nintet> whenever i click a win32 .EXE file, it opens in archive manager, how can i change it to WINE?
<chaosr> mark__, with grub reinstalled it should replace the windows boot loader
<dejan_> i cant connect to wifi only when i set wpa key, without i can connect
<mark__> ok sounds good to me
<farthammer> i cant find and kind of driver for my dlink
<crazycat> no solutions ?
<myradlife> I have apache server running and I post files in /var/www/ , that folder requires root access. Is there a better way to change ownership of that folder so I don't have to become root to write to it? Or would it be best to make a link (symbolic?) from a folder in my home directory instead of copying to /var/www/ ?
<chaosr> crazycat, you would have to create the linux partitions first
<aeMaeth> is there a software end to loop my speakers to my mic?  the hardware solution is a stereo cable going to both ports, looking to see if there is a software solution
<crazycat>  chaosr: my 750 gig partition will be lost
<zees313> I am unable to intall fonts in my ubuntu10.10 plz help
<chaosr> crazycat, on wich one do you want to install linux ???
<tc_> Hello everyone. I have a quick question about the File Browser.
<farthammer> anyone know ehre i can get a drive for a dlink dwa-130 wireless adapter.. i cant find much on line
<shrey> myradfile, yup symbolic link will be good
<zhujj> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qjq> ls
<crazycat>  chaosr: i have 1 TB hard with 4 partitions that was / of my previous linux - swap and home partition and one 750 GIG partition for backup . but now the partitions has problem and i can see them in output of sudo fdisk -l and the contents of home and / doesn't show but 750 GIG partition is exists and my home backup is on it. but when i want to install new linux on 3 partitions i can't see it and install or gparted
<farthammer> anyone know how to install a usb wireless card?
<crazycat> and the partitions show a 950 GIG unallocated partition
<myradlife> shrey, say i have /home/user/mywebstuff/ how do I link that to /var/www/ ?
<zhujj> how can irssi ignore the joined/left messages ?
<Nintet> how do you change the file type associations in ubuntu
<Nintet> ?
<farthammer> no
<farthammer> anyone know how to install a usb wireless card?
<chaosr> crazycat, ok I see ... maybe there is a tool that could repair the partition table? sorry I don't really know wich one
<farthammer> im having a hell of a time
<overclucker> zhujj: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<farthammer> anyone know ehre i can get a drive for a dlink dwa-130 wireless adapter.. i cant find much on line
<zhujj> overclucker thankyou,very much
<Nintet> farthammer:lsusb
<manpat> crazycat, i would try to mount the HD using another OS and see if you can get into the drive that way
<shrey> myradfile, ln -s /home/user/mywebstuff/ /var/www/
<myradlife> shrey, nevermind, i got this
<manpat> does this help?
<myradlife> shrey, thanks
<crazycat> like partition magick on windows ?
<chaosr> crazycat, looks like a bug in gparted
<shrey> shrey, ur welcome
<manpat> do you have another linux install
<chaosr> crazycat, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/gparted-does-not-detect-partitions-718673/
<myradlife> shrey, here's a question, once i change the content in /home/user/mywebstuff/ , do i have to re-link to update to /var/www/?
<sara2010> hi any one  there
<sunny> yea
<sara2010> i m using ubuntu 10.10
<sunny> dats kool
<sara2010> when i m going to install samba
<sara2010> im getting error
<chaosr> crazycat, looks quite similar to your problem
<chaosr> crazycat, wich version ov live cd are you using ?
<Gnea> sara2010: samba can produce many errors
<crazycat> yes
<sara2010> root@imtiazmgc-Evo-D510-SFF:~# apt-get install samba
<sara2010> Reading package lists... Done
<sara2010> Building dependency tree
<sara2010> Reading state information... Done
<sara2010> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot3> sara2010: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara2010> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Gnea> !pastebin | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crazycat> it said this is a confirmed bug in gparted. Nothing wrong with the drive, it's  the partitioning program.
<chaosr> crazycat, exactly
<crazycat> but there is no answer or solution at the end of it
<grendal-prime> is there a quick dvd scanner...like to make sure the disk will play?
<chaosr> crazycat, maybe try to look for a newer version of gparted and install it on the live cd
<crazycat> hmm
<Corleone> chaosr: how do i send the file to my usb disk?
<chaosr> Corleone, you are able to see the disk on the linux box ?
<Corleone> im on server, no GUI
<Gnea> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<chaosr> Corleone, ok... either it will automount in /media/xxx
<chaosr> Corleone, or else you could mount it manually with a command like "sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt"
<sara2010> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575347/
<Corleone> ahh i should go to #ubuntu-server?
<chaosr> Corleone, your usb drive would then be in the /mnt directory
<paulD> alright, who knows circuits, AC Steady state
<chaosr> Corleone, maybe they will be able to better help you I don't know the server install configuration at all
<Tm_T> paulD: if it's not about ubuntu, this is wrong channel (;
<CYcolone> Can anyone assist me with an alsa problem? I just installed Maverick, and I can hear my laptop's internal microphone through the speakers, but cannot record from it. I've been trying to fix it for a couple days to no avail.
<Gnea> sara2010: okay, what happens if you try to install samba-common?
<chaosr> Corleone, the problem is to get the /dev/sdx you either try blind
<Gnea> paulD: try #electronics
<paulD> Tm_T this is about ubuntu users being well rounded
<paulD> ah ok
<chaosr> Corleone, or look at the dmesg right after you plugged the drive
<Corleone> ok@chaosr
<chaosr> Corleone, maybe lsusb may help you but I am not sure
<sara2010> Gnea,   i have paste all msg
<Tm_T> !sound | CYcolone does these help?
<ubottu> CYcolone does these help?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chaosr> crazycat, I would try to get a version number out of gparted
<chaosr> crazycat, and look for a newer package version and update it.. hopefully the bug will have been adressed on the new version
<Gnea> sara2010: you pasted the messages from trying to install samba, not samba-common. type: apt-get install samba-common
<crazycat> ok thanks
<chaosr> Corleone, dont forget to umount the drive before unplugging too
<sara2010> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575349/
<CYcolone> Tm_T: I've been through all the guides I can find. It seems to be a driver issue. Alsa doesn't recognize the "IntMic" as a capture device.
<sara2010> Gnea,        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575349/
<Tm_T> CYcolone: if you're using pulseaudio (and by default, you are) it's more likely that its pulseaudio configuration
<Gnea> sara2010: and you ran  apt-get update  prior?
<CYcolone> Tm_T: I'm new, what the the difference between ALSA and PulseAudio?
<Platz> anyone use WUBI for the install?
<Gnea> !anyone | Platz
<ubottu> Platz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sara2010> Gnea,  may be...
<Gnea> sara2010: try it and then try to install samba again
<Platz> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sara2010> i m trying to install but getting this error
<sara2010> which i have sent you
<UBuxuBU> can i run windows insdie of ubuntu?
<UBuxuBU> inside*
<Gnea> sara2010: I asked a 'yes' or 'no' question.
<Gnea> UBuxuBU: yes.
<andornaut> Anyone know how to script moving all files from files & dirs in subdirs of the current dir, to the current dir if those dirs have spaces? Without spaces, I'd do something like (tho, not sure that that works): for d in *; do mv "$d/*" ./; done
<UBuxuBU> how do i do it gnea
<Gnea> !vbox | UBuxuBU
<ubottu> UBuxuBU: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<saud12> good morning :)
<UBuxuBU> gnea ahh ok so its a VM
<UBuxuBU> i have that
<saud12> how r u doing all ?
<Gnea> UBuxuBU: that's how it's done.
<UBuxuBU> hmmm
<UBuxuBU> i wonder if that will provide additional virus pprotection
<Gnea> the only virus protection will be that which you provide.
<Gnea> or just don't browse to bad sites :)
<Gnea> sara2010: all I asked was if you ran apt-get update  before trying to install, that was all.
<sara2010> Gnea,  now?
<Gnea> sara2010: I don't understand your question. please elaborate.
<UBuxuBU> but if i ran windows inside boontoo the viruses could never infect the host
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to set up proper alignment for two SSDs in raid0 for a new ubuntu installation?
<kadapaguy> hi friends,i have an issue with copy/paste,normally in a folder i can do copy and paste,but when i insert my usb stick,i cant do copy/paste in my usb stick,i have to open the terminal and i have to enter gksudo nautilus,and then a separte filesystem will open,i have to search for my home folder,from there my usb,and then i can do copy or paste from one folder to other folder,is there any way i can do copy/paste in my usb without opening gksudo nautil
<kadapaguy> us??
<Gnea> UBuxuBU: well yes, but a virus infection is a virus infection
<UBuxuBU> where as now, when i run doze inside doze it could happen
<sara2010> Gnea,  question is that .. i remove samba and trying to install again ...
<Gnea> jefimenko: why would you setup SSDs with raid?
<myradlife> how do i create a symbolic link of /my/original/files/* to /link/directory/ and work on all the files in /my/original/files/ ?
<jefimenko> Gnea: why not if you have two?
<Gnea> sara2010: I didn't see that to begin with, all I saw was "I'm trying to install samba and it doesn't work"
<Gnea> jefimenko: so you can kill them faster?
<jefimenko> Gnea: how will it kill them faster?
<sara2010> Gnea,   i paste all  error ...
<Gnea> sara2010: try this:  apt-get -f install
<jefimenko> Gnea: if they are aligned properly then it should be the same lifetime, no?
<Gnea> jefimenko: well, you could do that, but would you add a swap partition to it?
<jefimenko> Gnea: no, i have 8GB of ram
<ctp> hi folks. anyone has a hint how to add apps to auto start in unity?
<jefimenko> Gnea: should i not have a swap partition at all? i was considering still keeping a small one, but setting /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to 0
<jefimenko> Gnea: so it would only use swap if absolutely necessary
<syrinx_> mines set to 10
<syrinx_> probably wouldn't lower it much more than that
<sara2010> Gnea,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575353/
<Gnea> jefimenko: nah, you should be fine without it - swap on a ssd is the real ssd killer
<Gnea> sara2010: I didn't say apt-get -f install samba, I said apt-get -f install
<jefimenko> i know that these SSDs have TRIM support, but i'm pretty sure TRIM is useless when using raid
<jefimenko> so does anyone know how to set up the alignment for two SSDs on mdadm raid0
<sara2010> Gnea,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575354/
<Gnea> jefimenko: I think you're right
<masshuu> noob question. i just pulled a network card(eth1) but when the machine booted up again, eth0 was also missing
<Gnea> sara2010: what is the output of this command:  ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/samba*
<kadapaguy>  hi friends,i have an issue with copy/paste,normally in a folder i can do copy and paste,but when i insert my usb stick,i cant do copy/paste in my usb stick,i have to open the terminal and i have to enter gksudo nautilus,and then a separte filesystem will open,i have to search for my home folder,from there my usb,and then i can do copy or paste from one folder to other folder,is there any way i can do copy/paste in my usb without opening gksudo nauti
<kadapaguy> lus
<sara2010> Gnea,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575356/
<Gnea> masshuu: because /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules keeps it as such - you'll need to delete any rules in there and reboot
<Gnea> sara2010: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_2%3a3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3_i386.deb
<aureas> hi ,is any czech here?
<Gnea> !cz | aureas
<ubottu> aureas: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<sara2010> Gnea,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575357/
<Gnea> kadapaguy: yu need to go to your user & group preferences and make sure you have privelages
<Gnea> sara2010: ps axf | grep smbd
<Guest2916> d
<sara2010> Gnea,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575358/
<kadapaguy> Gnea, :i have to check the usb part in user and groups?
<Gnea> sara2010: samba is installed and running now, enjoy. :)
<Gnea> kadapaguy: it maybe something other than usb
<no_gooder>  hey guys. i just installed apache2 but i don't where is localhost directory.
<Gnea> no_gooder: /var/www/
<sara2010> Gnea,   now  i want share printer
<no_gooder> Gnea,  i can't create file or folder there.
<Gnea> sara2010: install swat
<Gnea> no_gooder: of course not.
<Gnea> no_gooder: you need administrator privelages to do that
<no_gooder> Gnea , so what should i do ?
<no_gooder> Gnea , ok i'll search it. thanks
<kadapaguy> Gnea, :can you sepcify it,i am a new to ubuntu,
<Gnea> kadapaguy: sure, system->administration->users& groups
<sara2010> Gnea,   i have  installed   swat now
<Gnea> sara2010: okay, now verify that it's running - are inetd or xinetd installed?
<kadapaguy> Gnea, :under users & groups which option should i enable
<Gnea> kadapaguy: well, select your user then select 'advanced options'
<sara2010> nops  xinetd is not installed
<sara2010> Gnea,  nops  xinetd is not installed
<aureas> I have this little problem after I reboot the installation detects this:
<aureas> Could not get exclusive lock packaging backend.
<aureas> Please close other packaging tools.
<aureas> Same time, what?
<FloodBot3> aureas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kadapaguy> Gnea, :then,there are several groups are there,which one should i enable?
<Tm_T> aureas: wait some minutes and retry
<aureas> ty
<Gnea> kadapaguy: the ones that look like they make sense
<Gnea> sara2010: please read this, it will help explain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<guest3443> Hi. 'Cannot download the metalink therefore the ISO. Need a really quick fix on wubi installer. Anyone?
<no_gooder> Gnea, i changed my usertype custom to admin. but still ca't create file or folder.
<no_gooder> can't*
<Gnea> no_gooder: 'usertype custom to admin' <-- what does that mean?
<leonardo_> Hola
<no_gooder> Gnea , i went to ADministration -> Users and groups   adn find my user and click change button to change account type. my account type was "custom" and i changed it to "admin"
<leonardo_> alguien sabe como en ubuntu  crear un cd booteable de windows 7
<farthammer_> can someone please help me... i cant get my wireless card to work with ubuntu
<farthammer_> what can i do??
<no_gooder> farthammer_ , administration -> additional drivers
<no_gooder> and update your drivers and restart
<farthammer_> nothing..
<farthammer_> it doesnt show up at all
<no_gooder> Gnea , ? are you going to help me?
<Xubit> Hello all
<no_gooder> damn it. i can't create any file or folder in  /var/www  .
<TomTom> good morning! i am booting from the 10.10 64bit server iso and missing the driver for the 3ware 9750. which is called 3w-sas, how to allow to load this module during installation?
<Corleone> TomTom go to #ubuntu-server
<no_gooder> soo nobody use apache here ??,
<stewart_> no_gooder: do you have access to wite to the folder?
<TomTom> Corleone: thanks
<no_gooder> stewart_ , no i can't. that is the problem.
<stewart_> chmod it then
<stewart_> or chown
<no_gooder> stewart_ , what are these? i'm very new to ubuntu.
<stewart_> files and folders all have permissions that work differently to windows
<stewart_> i suggest you google chmod and chown and then take it from there
<no_gooder> stewart_ , ok thanks
<stewart_> no worries
<antonio_> hi wat is a spanish channel?
<iflema> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iflema> !sudo | no_gooder
<ubottu> no_gooder: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<skitzo> hey guys
<stewart_> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<skitzo> got a quick question how do i turn off the mode that keeps asking me for a password everytime i do admin settings etc?
<no_gooder> stewart_, i did my man. thanks
<no_gooder> now i can't make work php in it
<stewart_> no_gooder: php?
<nrip> @skitzo :: one of the solution is to use this link and enable root http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<heskis> can anyone help me connecting to wireless router linksys wireless-b I can connect only without wpa key with it I can't, I tried googling but nothing came
<skitzo> thank u
<no_gooder> stewart_ , oh i solved it. tahnks . good days everybodyy...
<syrinx_> finally got ndiswrapper working, aww yeee
<heskis> can I do firmware upgrade i dl the bin file?
<skitzo> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for root.
<syddraf> How can I get a VNC server running and functioning on Ubuntu 10.04? Every guide I've found doesn't work.
<dejan_> if I set mac address block on my wireless router is this safe? what will take for some neighbour to hack that?
<mickster04> dejan_: you'd be better of using a whitelsit
<jefimenko> dejan_: you should still use wireless security
<dejan_> I think he must know my laptop mac address no? or he can avoid this mac address block?
<mickster04> dejan_: it's easy to fake a mac address
<jefimenko> dejan_: you can spoof a mac address
<jefimenko> dejan_: and people can also see it over the air
<dejan_> can anybody help I can't connect to my linksys wireless-b router with wpa, without wpa I can connect to it
<mickster04> jefimenko: so use wpa2 passwords ecurity
<dejan_> I am stuck 2 days with this
<jefimenko> dejan_: you could at least do WEP security
<dejan_> googled with no luck it seems others had problems too but not solved
<jefimenko> dejan_: but it's not that hard for a determined person to crack it
<dejan_> wep is weak? :S
<dejan_> wep can be hacked?
<mickster04> dejan_: don't bother with wep
<dejan_> I want to enable wpa if possible :S
<mickster04> how tech savvy is your neighbour
<dejan_> ?
<yayoj1> dejan: just set up a proxy and practice safe browsing and be done with it
<jefimenko> dejan_: you should really use wpa or wpa2, but mac address whitelisting doesn't do much for security
<yayoj1> dejan: there is a way around everything
<dejan_> if possible pls help me to get this wpa working, without wpa i can connect perfectly
<mickster04> dejan_: tell us about your setup
<dejan_> when I set wpa I can't connect connection try times out always
<jefimenko> dejan_: have you checked that your wireless driver works with wpa in linux?
<dejan_> i have hp laptop "HP 550" my wireless router is wireless-b
<dejan_> where to check that jefimenko
<Bogus8_> how do I use mdadm to just wipe out any raid config data that is currently on the drives (two of four got screwed up when I switched to a new system... no matter there was no data on them)
<mickster04> dejan_: uhm wow.... seriously consider getting a new router, if security is really an issue for you
<dejan_> its preety old router 5 yeras or so and theres no new firmware upgrade for it
<dejan_> mickster04 because its old?
<jefimenko> dejan_: run this in a terminal to try to identify your wireless device chipset: lspci |grep -i net
<jefimenko> dejan_: then google the chipset number/code
<yayoj1> dejan_: invest in a wireless-n router
<yayoj1> then worry about setting up your wpa
<mickster04> dejan_: again don't worry about wireless-n but a new router for sure g+ should be good
<dejan_> it says Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562gt 10/100 Network Connection (rev 03)
<jasonmchristos> I need help: trying to decrypt volume with disk utility i get this error http://pastebin.com/tTvXujVc
<dejan_> network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedro n] Network Coection (rev 61)
<jefimenko> dejan_: that looks like the one
<dejan_> I think I will uses mac address block on my wireless it has that option since I cant get wpa to work
<dejan_> I think noone can't crack that because they had to know my laptop mac address right?
<dejan_> because in the router setup i have set up only to allow access on my laptop mac address
<dejan_> is is possible this to be avoided?
<pducrocq> join toto
<pducrocq> join #toto
<jasonmchristos> dejan_:  it is easy to get a mac address thats in the hardware layer
<jasonmchristos> intercept one packet and mac is there
<jasonmchristos> security is a matter of delaying intrusions there is nothing fullproof
<jasonmchristos> the more measure you add the more delay you will give an intruder
<yayoj1> dejan_:there is a way around everything!
<dejan_> jasonmchritos noone have physic access to my pc
<Chousuke> rather, the more expensive it will be for the intruder. You want your security to be good enough that the attacker doesn't benefit from a successful breach
<jasonmchristos> dejan_:  wifi is broadcast in the air and all packets have a mac address
<dejan_> ahm
<dejan_> jasonmchristos: i see
<dejan_> :S
<guest3443> For #@#$ sake somebody please help me. I am trying to install ubuntu desktop machine which won't let me (for some strange reason) but from usb, cd is $#@# so I am trying the wubi just to encounter a #$%@#$ bug. One of the posters from launchpad said it can be fixed by coping some files. Can you look at output and suggest any solution? I rally need help fast. http://pastebin.com/Kgs0zAQ0 thanks in advance.
<dejan_> so I guess problem is with the router since my laptop is 2 -3 years old is pretty new model from hp
<SirCane> to transmit any data on a network, or even try to connect to one, you need to have a mac address
<dejan_> on the other hand wireless router is pretty old
<mickster04> guest3443: did you do an md5 sum on the iso
<dejan_> so I guess wireless networking is very weak but in that field wpa is most secure
<yayoj1> yes
<dejan_> but unfortunately I can't get it working :S
<mickster04> dejan_: wpa2
<SirCane> wpa is secure as you'll get
<Chousuke> which is not very secure
<dejan_> i am not sure if it is wpa or wpa2 on the router it says just wpa tkip preshared key
<mickster04> SirCane: wpa2
<Chousuke> but good enough for most purposes
<guest3443> mickster04, no, but taking in consideration that I've tried about 3 kinds of iso that would be very unlikely.
<dejan_> also i have wpa radious on my router option but i don't know what that means
<mickster04> guest3443: do it. you'd be surprised
<jasonmchristos> dejan_:  that is wpa
<jasonmchristos> wpa2 is aes afaik
<SirCane> if you have a busy network, or the attacker has enough time wireless networks are as open as a glass window with a theif who has bricks to hand
<etheretic> Hello!! Need assistance to make Ubuntu completely ignore a WD Smartware partition occupying /dev/sr0 - it messes up the cd/dvd writer. Anyone? URGENT.
<Chousuke> I suppose if you're really paranoid you could connect to a VPN server over wireless
<jasonmchristos> dejan_: radius is a way to modulate encryption keys i wouldnt mind having that myself
<mickster04> jasonmchristos: wpa2 != aes i think you'll find
<yayoj1> guest3443: I think there is an issue with the hardware you are using with the version of Ubuntu you are using.
<dejan_> but its asking for ip address and port i am not sure what to put there
<dejan_> jasonmchristos
<SirCane> Chousuke if you were really paranoid you wouldn't use wireless for vpn due to man in the middle attacks
<guest3443> yayoj1, solution?
<guest3443> yayoj1, and why do you think so?
<Chousuke> SirCane: well you could mitigate those by using key auth I suppose.
<yayoj1> guest3443: try using the latest lts release
<mickster04> SirCane: if he is using both wireless security and a vpn, he would be sensibly safe?
<jasonmchristos> dejan_: that is offtopic but you may msg me
<dejan_> ok thanks jasonmchristos apritiated
<dejan_> i will try google first if no sucess i will
<guest3443> yayoj1,  Shit, I have a deadline of 3h to do so, I can't make blank shots.
<yayoj1> guest3443: that is ubuntu 10.04
<SirCane> mickster04 to a degree, but if you're going to get attacked by someone who wants to gain access to a wpa2 network then you shouldn't trust the wireless network at all
<zdsf> hi , i have just installed lamp to ubuntu, when i enter localhost to address bar , it works, but when i create project with netbeans, it don't run
<yayoj1> guest3443:google it
<zdsf> where should i place the project
<martin8412> Anybody have a link for a guide to share wifi connection over LAN? :)
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mickster04> SirCane: sorry but unless you have extreme hardware, wap2 is safe
<yayoj1> guest3443: a new version of ubuntu is released every 6 months, and all the kinks are not always resolved before relasse
<jasonmchristos> martin8412:  search the ubunto docs for bridging
<guest3443> yayoj1, please tell me why do you think that is the right solution. As I mentioned before I can't spend time for somewhat uncertain fix.
<cradam> hi
<yayoj1> I can't know the exact solution as I don't know what you are working with.
<mickster04> guest3443: md5 the iso you downloaded then try burning it to disk, and verifying it, and then install wubi off it, by booting into windows and iserting the disk
<guest3443> mickster04, As I mentioned in my initial message burning cd is not an option...
<yayoj1> guest3443: what are the specs of the computer you are working with
<martin8412> jasonmchristos: They only describe the process for wired to wired afaik :)
<mickster04> guest3443: so how are you pputting it onto usb?
<syrinx_> here's a stupid question, but does anyone know if the Eikon pack is available?
<guest3443> mickster04, form netbook.
<Ors> Hi, I am trying to use a pcmcia usb hub (Alcor Micro Corp.) with no success and i get an error message: USB HC takeover failed. Please advise!
<mickster04> guest3443: what software?
<guest3443> yayoj1, 3,6 gHz, 512 ram, unidentified main board, winodws xp.
<guest3443> mickster04, unetbootin.
<zdsf> , can someone help me to find out where to place the php projects , for it to be seen by apache in ubuntu
<Diverdude> is it possible to setup ubuntu to just automatically install updates instead of me having to enter my password every time and press install?
<syrinx_> zdsf: /var/www/
<Diverdude> i got it
<Corleone> diverdude try editing /etc/rc.local file
<yayoj1> guest3443: graphics card?  that can the biggest difference.  Ubuntu requires a high end graphics card to work properly.
<mickster04> guest3443: what happens when you just boot off the usb?
<jussi> How do I remove a user from a group?
<mickster04> yayoj1: that's rubbish
<zdsf> syrinx_, can i change it to another directory ?
<jasonmchristos> lol
<etheretic> Hello!! Need assistance to make Ubuntu completely ignore a WD Smartware partition occupying /dev/sr0 - it messes up the cd/dvd writer. Anyone? URGENT.
<mickster04> guest3443: ubuntu does not need a high end graphics card
<yayoj1> guest3443: ha...ha, rubbish?  ok.
<guest3443> yayoj1, I don't think that's the problem. mickster04 well I don't, it's not recognized in bios.
<jasonmchristos> its like a bunch of trolls
<syrinx_> zdsf: yes, by editing httpd.conf
<simion> why sometimes it does not display the external HDD?
<syrinx_> zdsf: or, if your using apache2, apache2.conf
<mickster04> yayoj1: yes, ubuntu does not need a high end graphics card
<zdsf> okey, thanks
<zdsf> i will try
<syrinx_> zdsf: no problem
<kjlang> hi all, i just finished trying to get networking on archlinux, but it was just too frustrating
<kjlang> i'm wondering if a minimal ubuntu install will have the same networking support as a full blown version
<kjlang> out of the box
<etheretic> kjlang: try the live cd.
<kjlang> etheretic: does the alternate install cd allow you to tes tlive?
<etheretic> kjlang: or make a bootable usb stick.
<etheretic> kjlang: have you tried?
<Diverdude> ubuntu has started to crash quite often which is extremely annoying. It happens when it has been turned for a while and i have a set of programs open. when i am working in some program and then press the browser tab in the bottom to change to internetbrowser, the whole system completely freezes and i have to kill the power to reboot...no keys are responding AT ALL. Only mouse can move around. I have tried to let it wait for a long time bfo
<Diverdude> re killing it, but nothing happens.Its not the browser because it happens for both FF and google chrome. It also has nothing to do with the program i am working in when i press the tab because it has happend from different programs when i wante to switch. So the problem is in ubuntu. How do i fix this? I am loosing value data everytime it happens which is extremely annoying.
<cradam> anyone here familiar with xchat-gnome?
<danitux> i have installed linux
<danitux> is it possible to create a boot or boot loader for it ?
<dejan_> I can connect with wep just cant with wpa :S
<elFidel> danitux: could you rephrase what you are trying to do?
<DJones> kjlang: The alternate cd isn't a live cd, that just does an install using a text based installer
<zykes-> is there any adventages to using ext2 on a luks encrypted disk ?
<danitux> elFidel:  i have installed linux with 3 partitions  / & /home & swap . is it possible to create a boot for it?
<offsense> is there any way to compress .pdf file in ubuntu??
<danitux> i installed windows and some partitions removed but there are 3 linux partitions
<gaelfx> danitux: I'm pretty sure you can find a guide for creating a /boot partition after installing, google should find it for you
<[Sys]Graham> Hi - Are there any Ubuntu staff members I can speak to?
<danitux> thanks
<kjlang> etheretic: thanks, i'll try it
<mickster04> offsense: zip it
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: this is a community help chatroom, so possibly, but probably not
<kjlang> djones: thanks for the clarification
<Diverdude> ubuntu has started to crash quite often which is extremely annoying. It happens when it has been turned for a while and i have a set of programs open. when i am working in some program and then press the browser tab in the bottom to change to internetbrowser, the whole system completely freezes and i have to kill the power to reboot...no keys are responding AT ALL. Only mouse can move around. I have tried to let it wait for a long time bfo
<Diverdude> re killing it, but nothing happens.Its not the browser because it happens for both FF and google chrome. It also has nothing to do with the program i am working in when i press the tab because it has happend from different programs when i wante to switch. So the problem is in ubuntu. How do i fix this? I am loosing value data everytime it happens which is extremely annoying.
<[Sys]Graham> gaelfx: I'm wanting to sponsor a mirror, do you perhaps know or can point me in the right direction?
<gaelfx> Diverdude: could you please only do that every 10-15 minutes, it takes up a lot of space
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: hang on, lemme check
<DJones> kjlang: You're welcome
<offsense> mickster04: it doesnt affect much the size, any other options to reduce the size significanly?
<mickster04> offsense: have you tried the different types of zipping?
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: if you want to support a mirror in China, it would make me unduly happy :D
<[Sys]Graham> Haha
<[Sys]Graham> It's US based
<gaelfx> dah well, worth a shot
<[Sys]Graham> Actually a seedbox to help share Ubuntu over torrents
<offsense> mickster04: havent, surprise me dude!
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: ah, well in that case, I suggest you look into using apt-p2p
<mickster04> offsense: well when you select zip, you can change that to something else, it's a drop down. if you are using the GUI that is. otherwise you can research the cli options yourself
<Ors> I have the following error: USB HC takeover failed! Could anyone advise me, please?
<shijie> can anybody help me?
<offsense> mickster04: do u mean the file types such as .rar .tar etc?
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: there are a couple guides about how to get it going, though I'm not sure exactly how it works with uploading
<mickster04> offsense: yeah
<Tm_T> shijie: you should state your problem to find out if anyone can help
<shijie> okay
<shijie> my laptop is acer 4741G GT415 while I cannot install the video driver
<chaosr> offsense, if it contains lots of picture and photos, they are probably already compressed (JPG or similar) so it will be hard to see a big difference
<shijie> eachtime I installed video driver the computer crashed and freeze upon logging
<shijie> I tried official drivers and recommended drivers, neither worked.
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: best I can find is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<shijie> so,anybody know what's wrong with my driver installation??^^
<gaelfx> [Sys]Graham: this only seems to work for local mirroring: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/12/24/use-apt-mirror-to-create-your-own-ubuntu-mirror/
<_skpl> can someone help me? whenever i try to change the login settings or use update manager it asks for root password, which i dont know
<blackstorm> bonjour
<shijie> my laptop is acer 4741G GT415 while I cannot install the video driver
<blackstorm> comment fait ton pour renomer plusieur jpg en meme temps
<blackstorm> ?
<_skpl> i deleted the user i created on startup and created another one with admin priovelegsss
<blackstorm> avec le meme non
<shijie> both nvidia drivers also recommended drivers
<gaelfx> shijie: please don't repeat over and over, if someone can help, they probably will. It sounds like you installed the wrong video driver
<blackstorm> merci
<gaelfx> !fr > blackstorm
<ubottu> blackstorm, please see my private message
<shijie> I downloaded the newest version from www.nvidia.com
<dejan__> if anyone have experience with wpa problems pls help me
<gaelfx> !who > shijie
<ubottu> shijie, please see my private message
<dejan__> how to find wireless network card mac address?
<shijie> how,I am a newbie
<blackstorm> comment je fait pour aller sur le fr
<blackstorm> ?
<gaelfx> dejan__: iwconfig
<dejan__> gaelfx: thanks
<gaelfx> !fr | blackstorm
<ubottu> blackstorm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gaelfx> dejan__: no problem
<dejan__> um i did that gaelfx but no mac address came :S
<shijie> !who>gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx, please see my private message
<gaelfx> shijie: it's always better to install the drivers that ubuntu suggests, since when you update, ubuntu knows how to keep them updated with everything else. If you use the drivers from nvidia, it might work now, but once you get a kernel update, you will have to install them again
<shijie> I also installed the recommended driver from ubuntu, it freezed upon logging
<gaelfx> dejan__: does ubuntu recognize your wireless card?
<shijie> gaelfx:
<dejan__> yes i can connect to netwroks only without WPA :S thats why i need mac address to set my router to block acces from other mac addresses and I wil lset wep to protect my netwrok :S
<gaelfx> dejan__: hang on
<dejan__> ok thanks
<gaelfx> dejan__: if you right-click network manager applet in the panel, and check the connection information, it should tell you the MAC address, it calls it the hardware address
<gaelfx> shijie: did the drivers ever work, or is this a fresh install?
<shijie> I mean,both of the drivers cannot work on my GT415
<shijie> never worked
<dejan__> gaelfx ok im right kow connected wired i will try wireless
<shijie> but my classmate's GT310 card could work properly both on suggested and official drivers
<shijie> I am under deep confusion about that
<gaelfx> dejan__: ifconfig should also show it to you
<gaelfx> shijie: the newer cards are not always as well supported as the older cards
<gaelfx> dejan__: it lists it as haddr or something like that
<shijie> how to install .run files, I wonder if I installed .run drivers wrongly
<ur2d2r> hey all
<Ors> gaelfx: i am trying to use a pcmcia usb cardbus with no luck, could you assist me how to get it to work?
<gaelfx> shijie: I've never heard of a .run file, but it doesn't sound like something you install
<ur2d2r> can I install updates from Terminal for 'Shutter'? How?
<shijie> Do you know if there is any compatibility problems with GT4XX cards? ^^
<gaelfx> Ors: sorry, I've got no experience with pcmcia
<Ors> gaelfx: thanks
<gaelfx> shijie: that's what I'm looking into right now
<shijie> nvidia drivers' suffix is .run
<shijie> like nvidia_260.66.10.run
<ur2d2r> Also, what is the Linux version of PGP? (Installable from Synaptic)
<shijie> i used the command: sudo sh nvidia_linux_22.xxx.run, is it right?
<gaelfx> ur2d2r: if it's installable from synaptic, it should tell you the version number there
<gaelfx> shijie: I'm thinking with that, you need to sudo chmod +x and the ./nvidia_linux_whatever
<gaelfx> *the=then
<ur2d2r> gaelfx: PGP doesn't show up as a package. I'm wondering what the title to a comprable package would be.
<shijie> ok,thanks ,I will try again
<dtrf4837> when i boot from ubuntu cd, it just says 'ubuntu 10.10' and nothing happens. is it installing?
<guest3443> Wubi install 'Try (hd0,0): NTFS:5'. Suggestions?
<gaelfx> shijie: did you see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592955
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: no, it should be booting, unless there's something wrong with the CD you burned. What speed did you burn it at?
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: and how long have you been waiting?
<shijie> btw, does video drivers work the same on wubi installation and fresh installation?
<shijie> I installed in wubi way
<dtrf4837> gaelfx i dont remember but i didnt know i had option
<ur2d2r> Okay its call GPG...
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: well, could you try it on another computer to see if it's a hardware issue or an issue with the CD?
<gaelfx> shijie: did your friend install from wubi?
<shijie> yes
<gaelfx> shijie: the only reason I ask is that wubi is kind of notorious for making dysfunctional systems
<shijie> ok,I will try another way
<shijie> thanks a lot
<dtrf4837> gaelfx the screen finally changed it looks like its loading
<gaelfx> shijie: sorry I can't be more helpful
<eddi_> hi guys, is there anybody with some apache solr skills?
<sword> hi
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> hello sword
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: yeah, livecd/usb is a lot slower than having the actual system installed, mostly because of the suashfs thing. you can't fit all the functionality of 4GB into 700mb unfortunately
<eddi_> I've got tomcat and apache running on my ubuntu 8.04 and have a drupal 6 install with the latest stable release of apche solr search. drupal connects fine with the solr, but indexing fails, I'm lost here
<mickster04> eddi_: that's not really an ubuntu problem me thinks
<gaelfx> eddi_: not trying to be a snob or anything, but is there any particular reason you're using 8.04?
<eddi_> oops wrong channel here, sorry - should be on the drupal support (sorry about that, its eaarly here)
<eddi_> gaelfx: its what I have to do with here at work ;)
<dtrf4837> hey just in case i run into the problem again which is why i'm reinstalling ubuntu 10.10, is there anything i should know before i begin installing so that i wont have the problem where i keep being asked to type in a password i dont even know about? all i know is my loging password and it only works for the login?
<Cradam> anyone here know how to open a new server window in xchat-gnome. in the normal xchat it was self-explanatory
<gaelfx> eddi_: oy, understood mate, best of luck!
<gaelfx> !root | dtrf4837
<ubottu> dtrf4837: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mickster04> Cradam: try asking their forums, i use irssi
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: that was maybe a bit cryptic, but your login password is the admin password
<Corleone> very matrix like
<Corleone> There is no spoon
<gaelfx> Corleone: that is the idea, yes ;)
<dtrf4837> gaelfx i was told in here before that when im asked for that password, it should be the same as my login password and everyone was puzzled that they didnt match
<Corleone> hey gaelfx, could u help me with my problem, im trying to get my server to connect to my router via WEP, and ideas?
<Cradam> have you thought about the fact that i want to open it now, not when someone cba to look at my post
<gaelfx> Corleone: oof, wireless is really not my specialty, sorry
<Ors> Am I in the right channel to ask about pcmcia related problems?
<gaelfx> Corleone: but it might help if I had an idea of your hardware that's involved in that scenario
<Cradam> if the pcmcia problems are in ubuntu then yes
<gaelfx> Ors: yeah, this is the place, it's just kinda roulette as to whether anyone knows anything about it
<Corleone> router: SpeedTouch 570, wireless: RL2500 USB
<mickster04> Cradam: yes,maybe try file>connect?
<mickster04> Cradam: like a said i don't know, try type /connect servernamehere
<gaelfx> Corleone: which driver is it using for the RL2500?
<mickster04> Cradam: see what happens
<Corleone> sorry RT2500* sorry
<Corleone> i dunno, how do u check
<gaelfx> Corleone: and have you ever considered MAC address filtering?
<Corleone> erm, no?
<mickster04> gaelfx: mac address are easy to fake
<gaelfx> Corleone: do you have a gui?
<Cradam> no that dont work it opens the server in the same window plus the server i want is not listed
<dtrf4837> gaelfx maybe i missed it before but i guess when i'm installing i was asked to enter a login password and also admin password?
<Corleone> No, its terminal, server u see
<mickster04> Cradam: what does the inbuilt help say?
<Cradam> not much
<gaelfx> mickster04: true, but that usually requires direct access to your hardware, or access to your network to find the right ones ;)
<mickster04> Cradam: it there a space next to the current tab? how about ctrl+t?
<mickster04> gaelfx: naw, just sniff a packet or two
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: yeah, it's possible, it's been a while since I installed so I don't remember. just go through it more slowly next time
<mickster04> gaelfx: if there are packets to be sniffed there is a connection made...
<gaelfx> mickster04: I suppose you have a point :P
<dtrf4837> gaelfx if that is the case do you suggest i enter same password for both the login and admin?
<mickster04> gaelfx: but depending on how tech savvy they are, they may not even be able to do that and then you are safe
<Fwb2700> Can anyone help me with connecting to my wifi
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: that depends, can you remember more than one passworD?
<mickster04> !details | Fwb2700
<ubottu> Fwb2700: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dtrf4837> gaelfx i'll just write them down
<Ors> Cradam: my pcmcia gives the error: ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: USB HC takeover failed etc. Any suggestion how to fix it?
<gaelfx> dtrf4837: it's a good idea for them not to be the same, but probably not necessary unless you have truly sensitive info on your computer
<mickster04> dtrf4837: woah, no/ may as well not bother with the passwords!!!
<_skpl> i have a problem with login settings and update managerm, im running ubuntu 10.10 and whereas i normally only need my login passwd, its prompting me for the root password
<mickster04> _skpl: thats the same password usually, certainly if there is only one user
<Fwb2700> Well I have a dynalink adsl2+ router encrypted with wpa2 and I want to connect to it on ubuntu 10.10 but I new to ubuntu
<mickster04> Fwb2700: well select thenetwork icon in the top panel
<gaelfx> ok people, I'm off like a prom dress
<mickster04> Fwb2700: then select your wireless network
<_skpl> mickster04: my login passwd does not work for that
<Fwb2700> Network doesn't show
<Corleone> Fwb2700: check here
<Corleone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<mickster04> _skpl: well maybe it's the keyring password you want? that might be different
<dtrf4837> mickster04 do you mean i might as well not bother with the password if i have to write them down or if both the login password and admin password are going to be the same?
<_skpl> mickster04: would the keyring passwod be the same as my login?
<mickster04> dtrf4837: if you write them down, probable security risk imo
<mickster04> _skpl: not neccesarily
<dtrf4837> looks like _skpl is having the same problem i'm having?
<_skpl> mickster04: i never set a keyring password
<mickster04> _skpl: it's whatever you chose it to be when you first logged in
<_skpl> mickster04: this started happening after i deleted the original user and added a different on cuz my computer was crashing
<mickster04> _skpl: uhm that original user's password will probably be the admin password eh?
<mickster04> _skpl: you'll notice i said one user, not multiple users...if you are not adimn, you will not have the required access
<_skpl> mickster04: i set a root password using 'sudo passwd root"
<mickster04> _skpl: oh dear
<mickster04> _skpl: then you stlil need to be the root user to use that password
<mickster04> _skpl: there shouldn't be a root user really
<_skpl> i used it at the passwd prompt for update maneger and it worked. i guess i will just have to remember twop passwds
<mickster04> _skpl: there should be simply users that have root access
<mickster04> !visudo | _skpl
<mickster04> _skpl: either look into adding your user to the sudoers list properly next time
<mickster04> _skpl: that said you will still need the main admin password
<_skpl> i di add my user properly
<_skpl> i used visudo
<mickster04> _skpl: well then your user password should work?
<_skpl> it doesnt
<_skpl> :(
<mickster04> :( indeed
<mickster04> hummmm
<_skpl> it only asks me for the root passwd when i try to unlock login settings and update maneger, and probably synaptic though i have not tried that yet
<mickster04> _skpl: yeah, i am starting to think a reinstall may be in order, how old is this install? which ubuntu is it?
<_skpl> ubuntu 10.10 its only a couple days old
<k_89>  /msg NickServ identify charizard
<k_89> fuclk
<syrinx_> lol
<DJones> k_89: Password change time :)
<mickster04> _skpl: how did you forget the password in a couple of days, and why did you change the user? and how was it starting to break?
<k_89> how
<mickster04> k_89: i think you identify then run password new password
<_skpl> mickster04: i forgot how it broke but i wass getting a massge about ice-authority
<_skpl> i couldnt get into my desktop
<_skpl> so i made a new user and deleted the one that install created
<mickster04> _skpl: also after two days a new install isn't going to lose you much time?
<_skpl> i gave the user all the priveleges
<mickster04> _skpl: uhm how?
<mickster04> ifif you couldn't get into ur pc?
<DJones> k_89: Once you've identified to nickserv You can reset your password. However, you must first identify to nickserv using the existing password. Once you have identified, simply type /msg nickserv set password $newpass.
<_skpl> mickster04: users and groups, and even added the user to the sdoers file
<mickster04> _skpl: but if you couldn't log in?
<dtrf4837> is there any advantage in choosing 'specifiy partitions manually (advanced)' instead of 'erase and use the entire disk' when i dont have any data on the hdd?
<_skpl> i can login, its just i find it odd that ubuntu asks for a root pw when supposedly one does n ot exits
<k_89> thnx
<k_89> lol
<olit> k_89,  use some good passwords
<_skpl> mickster04: so i simply created a root passwd and will use that when it asks for root pw
<mickster04> draven_sol_: in my case, i dont use swap as i never hibernate, an i have 16GB ram so i didn't need that, an i am ok having everything on the same partition as i have to special data on there
<mickster04> dtrf4837: in my case, i dont use swap as i never hibernate, an i have 16GB ram so i didn't need that, an i am ok having everything on the same partition as i have to special data on there
<mickster04> draven_sol_: oops wrong nick
<mickster04> _skpl: i still dont understand why you needed the second user if the first one still works?
<phoenixsampras> help!! how to move launchy a bit to the top, so doesnt overlap with the bottom bar?
<DJones> dtrf4837: The advantage of specifying manually is that you can create a seperate partition for /home so that if you ever have to reinstall, you don't lose your user data (that option might be included within the use whole disk but its not something I've tried)
<olit> phoenixsampras, right click properties and move it top and then do same move it bottom
<_skpl> mickster04: the first one didnt work,. thats why id eleted it
<_skpl> mickster04: if i only have on hd, can i format that drive using gparted live?
<mickster04> _skpl: but how did you create a new user if you couldn't log into it?
<_skpl> mickster04: recovery console
<mickster04> _skpl: you wouldn't need to, just run the installer and it can format it at time of installation, saves you time
<firegrass> About 24hours ago updates to natty causing this fatal error "/sbin/lvm: error while loading shared libraries: libdevmapper-event.co.1.0.1: cannt open shared object file: No suchfile or directory" during booting
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<mickster04> firegrass: see above 1
<firegrass> mickster04: Fear not, I'm well versed in fixing stuff open source, contributing back and using things that break.
<dtrf4837> DJones if i already have the data backed up then there wont be any advantage in specifying partition right?
<mickster04> firegrass: what i mean is take it to the other channel please
<olit> mickster04, he has already done the mistake now help him now
<mickster04> olit: ?
<firegrass> mickster04: kk, thanks.
<olit> nothing mickster04
<mickster04> firegrass: yeah, this is just ubuntu, there is one for natty aswell
<mickster04> olit: ok
<DJones> dtrf4837: In that case, other than the opportunity to have a seperate /home partition, there would be no other benefit that I'm aware of
<dtrf4837> DJones so its still a good idea to have a separate /home partition?
<oyt> does canonical keep track of threats made in the software malware, hacks ect?
<mickster04> olit: what do u mean
<mickster04> olit: for the world? any software? of course not
<mickster04> olit: sorry wrong nick
<olit> mickster04, what you are talking
<mickster04> oyt: for the world? any software? of course not
<mickster04> olit: that was meant for oyt
<DJones> dtrf4837: I always set mine up that because it makes reinstallation simpler
<mickster04> oyt: what do you mean?
<olit> gotcha
<dtrf4837> DJones ok thanks
<oyt> ubuntu, lubuntu xubutu edubuntu allright
<mickster04> !malware
<mickster04> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mickster04> oyt: is that what you were after? I am pretty sure all code gets peer reviewed at some stage? canonicle don't just let any code in...
<oyt> ok thanks
<jrn> what is lubuntu?
<dtrf4837> if i was to specify partitions, how do i decide how much space there should be in the partition where the os will be installed?
<dejan_> why u can't ping addresses, other network tools work just fine
<mickster04> !lubuntu > jrn
<ubottu> jrn, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<mickster04> !partition | dtrf4837
<ubottu> dtrf4837: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<e-anima> that bot sucks, sorry
<oyt> jrn: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Lubuntu
<erUSUL> e-anima: feel free to help us imrove it
<mickster04> dejan_: you can?
<e-anima> is there such a big spam problem guys?
<mickster04> e-anima: where? the world?
<e-anima> no here.
<dejan_> mickster04 : I can use other networking tools except ping why I cant use ping it wont send ping
<mickster04> e-anima: here? if you mean on #ubuntu thenno we dont have any spam...
<erUSUL> dejan_: maybe some firwall is dropping ICMP packets? what is the error you get from ping if any ?
<dejan_> um no i don't get errors just it wont show any packet sent
<mickster04> dejan_: uhm i have no idea really, but i can type ping www.google.com in terminal and it works fine
<dejan_> ait to try terminal pls
<mickster04> dejan_: apps>accessories>terminal
<dejan_> it orks fie in terminal :)
<dejan_> just wont from gnome ;P
<dejan_> thanks
<mickster04> dejan_: yeah well....
<dejan_> thanks mickster04
<mickster04> dejan_: thats cool
<dejan_> mickster04 :L how to stop ping from terminal from pinging :)
<mickster04> dejan_: ctrl+c
<dejan_> ok thanks :)
<olit> ctr+d
<mickster04> or that
<mickster04> netsplit?
<olit> i think so
<olit> try pinging at random
<mickster04> :(
<olit> me too : (
<ksinkar_> hi guys
<ksinkar_> there seems to be some problem with my ubuntu software center
<mickster04> ksinkar_: more detail is required?
<ksinkar_> mickster04: whenever i try to install any program it says
<ksinkar_> mickster04: non trusted sources
<ksinkar_> mickster04: how can i resolve this issue
<olit> ksinkar_, go ahead its not problem
<ksinkar_> olit: but it does not give me an option to go ahead
<ksinkar_> olit: the install just cancels
<olit> on terminal??
<mickster04> olit: yeah it doesn't
<mickster04> ksinkar_: do it thru terminal
<ksinkar_> mickster04: will the names be the same?
<mickster04> ksinkar_: yea
<mickster04> ksinkar_: sudoa apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mickster04> first
<olit> ksinkar_, are you well versed with cli
<phoenixsampras> is ubuntu server better than centos?
<BluesMurf_> lo
<mickster04> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> phoenixsampras: define better and ask somewhere else
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: it is different
<BluesMurf_> got a broken thunderbird, "/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.8/thunderbird-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.8/thunderbird-bin: undefined symbol: PR_GetEnv"
<mickster04> BluesMurf_: what did you do just before it broke?
<ksinkar_> olit: yes, but i would like my ubuntu software center to start working again
<ksinkar_> mickster04: i was trying to setup merb framework on my computer and did sudo apt-get install and remove a couple of times
<mickster04> ksinkar_: do the update/upgrade first then start isntalling the packages
<ksinkar_> i also did apt-get autoremove
<mickster04> ksinkar_: uhm and autoclean?
<BluesMurf_> mickster04: no idea, i tried reinstalling, same old
<mickster04> ksinkar_: and also --purge
<ksinkar_> mickster04: no not autoclear and --purge
<mickster04> BluesMurf_: udate and upgreade in termnialor just check and uograde with update manager
<BluesMurf_> mickster04: i've let update manager take care of stuff for quite a while
<mickster04> BluesMurf_: ok uhm....go into synaptics and completely remove and restart, then install it again?
<mickster04> BluesMurf_: i have no idea basically
<BluesMurf_> k :)
<mickster04> there may be some thunderbird related help available
<mickster04> soewhere
<mickster04> ksinkar_: try using synaptics to completely remove then reboot and isntall it:p you may find it installs better thru synaptics, or you may get more warnings etc that help you solve the problem, i assume youh ave had a look at their online troubleshooting
<Jordan_U> ksinkar_: That error is unrelated to any packages you currently have installed. Try just running "sudo apt-get update" and see if the error goes away.
<olit> ping gmanz
<ksinkar_> Jordan_U: doing that
<blz> Hello, I have a somewhat cryptic error when I attempt to run "sudo apt-get upgrade".  Apparently I cannot upgrade my kernel because of dependency problems, but I'm not sure how to proceed from here.  Here's the output of the upgrade command:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/575404/
<phoenixsampras> with what email servers comes ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> blz: That's not a dependency error. Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<dtrf4837> it says 'no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.' how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> dtrf4837: Select the partition you want to be your root filesystem and set its mountpoint to '/'.
<blz> Jordan_U:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/575405/
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: that is not ubuntu that is ubuntu-server
<mickster04> phoenixsampras: /join #ubuntu-server
<Jordan_U> blz: GRUB_GFXMODE=>>1920x1080-24<<      should be: GRUB_GFXMODE="1920x1080x24"
<Jordan_U> blz: Why did you use '>>' and '<<' ?
<fedematico> for streaming in and out  (or to append)
<dtrf4837> Jordan_U ok i had it set on 'swap area' and i just realized that wasn't allowing me to set a mount point...but now i dont know which partition to choose?
<Jordan_U> dtrf4837: Why don't you use automatic partitioning then?
<erUSUL> blz: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<olit> dtrf4837, install on /
<dtrf4837> olit what about all these options that i get when i click on  'use as:'?
<oCean> !mta | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<olit> dtrf4837, well you should tell us what part are on
<olit> dtrf4837, make it use as '/'
<dtrf4837> olit i'm on 'allocated drive space' and i clicked on 'Change'
<blz> Jordan_U:  I think the errors are due to a bug in a script that's supposed to fix plymouth for certain nvidia drivers...
<blz> but i'm making the changes now
<dtrf4837> olit i dont see any '/'
<dejan_> how can i register i am on smuxi ubuntu
<olit> dtrf4837, is there no drop down box
<oCean> !register > dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_, please see my private message
<blz> Jordan_U:  looks like it's working now.  thanks!
<Cradam> hi the ubuntu keyring keeps coming up authentication failure, can anyone help
<dtrf4837> olit yes i have set on 'fat32 file system'
<dejan_> i want to register on freenode but cant wit /msg nickserv register
<theCman> hey I need some help with my resolution, my monitor is capable and suppose to be at 1600x900 and such, I know the nvidia card can handle it, the other monitor I had showed resolutions far beyond this
<Cradam> it is the correct password or atleast it was before i updated
<theCman> it says its a "crt" and wont let me pick anything higher than 1024x768
<theCman> please it is butt ugly
<olit> dtrf4837, '/' can oly be used with ext* fs
<Jordan_U> dtrf4837: Why are you using manual partitioning?
<ikonia> theCman: what video card do you have ?
<peturi> Hi, I have a huge xml file, i want to remove all the xml tags and save it as txt.. any idea how to do that?
<dtrf4837> olit oh ok now i see /
<olit> Jordan_U,  he is trying to preserve his other dirves
<theCman> ikonia, nvidia 8400GS with 1g of GDDR3
<Cradam> replace <tag> with nothing
<[switch]> peturi: #xml might be able to help
<ikonia> theCman: have you enabled the propritary nvidia drivers from the "additional drivers" tool ?
<Cradam> do that for all of your tags
<peturi> Cradam: counltess tags
<Jordan_U> olit: That shouldn't require manual partitioning.
<theCman> like I said way more than capable of displaying it
<olit> dtrf4837, go ahead ubuntu installation is the easist one
<theCman> ikonia, no I am a complete retard
<theCman> I just said I had the drivers installed
<Cradam> peturi there is a replace all option so if there is many of one type it will get them all
<ikonia> theCman: drop the smart mouth a.) I didn't see you say that b.) which drivers ?
<dtrf4837> Jordan_U because i got thought it would be the best way
 * theCman facepalms
<theCman> can someone capable help me
<Cradam> peronally i would type <*tag> so as i got rid of the </tag>s aswell
<ikonia> theCman: I'm more than capable, so answer the questions
<Jordan_U> dtrf4837: I would go with automatic partitioning unless you have a specific reason not to.
<ikonia> theCman: which drivers did you enable ?
<olit> Jordan_U,  new people do such mistakes
<peturi> Cradam: File is to big to open, coule of gb's
<theCman> the "reccomended" ones
<ikonia> theCman: did it give a version number in the menu ?
<Cradam> how on earth is your xml file that big
<dtrf4837> Jordan_U so automatic partitioning is '/'?
<theCman> it just said latest
<ikonia> theCman: (it probably didn't I'm just checking)
<dejan_> i tried /msg nickserv wont work /msg nickServ works is smuxi case sensitive?
<ikonia> theCman: ok, so first thing first, have you rebooted ?
<theCman> version current
<tuxick> problem is in xulrunner
<theCman> obviously
<Jordan_U> dtrf4837: No, to use automatic partitioning you would go back in the install menus and *not* choose manual partitioning.
<ikonia> theCman: why is that obvious ?
<Cradam> yay keyring authenticated finally
<studentz> Hi there I am in maverick. Where I can find . gvs , It is not in ~ users directory?  Thanks
<theCman> because I wouldnt be in here asking
<olit> dtrf4837, how much you want set for ubuntu?
<dtrf4837> Jordan_U ohhh ok
<ikonia> theCman: I'm asking reasonable questions, if you can't answer without a smart mouth it's pointless progressing
<ikonia> theCman: that doesn't mean you've rebooted, that means you're having ap roblem
<tuxick>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.14/xulrunner-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.14/libxul.so: undefined symbol: PR_SetPollableEvent
<ikonia> theCman: have you rebooted since you used the hardware drivers tool to enable the nvidia drivers ?
<theCman> if A) google failed, B) my reasoning skills failed, then the obvious logical step for me is to ask someone more capable than me
<ikonia> theCman: so answer the questions, don't need the smart comments
<dtrf4837> i guess manual partition isnt for newbies lol
<Djishere> hi
<HFacid> peturi: regular expressions (regex) are a good way to go
<flickeringlamp> dtrf4837: it wasn't that hard.  #ubuntu-beginners might be able to help you
<dtrf4837> olit i'm not sure, the hdd is 250gb
<Djishere> I am ubuntu 9.10 and I want restrict the access of all application present in OS. how I can do that ?
<ikonia> Djishere: how do you want to restrict it, by username for example ?
<theCman> yes but asking me if I rebooted as if I can't quite possibly think to reboot the machine to see if it fixed it, its an old installation of Ubuntu 10.10 with a new monitor
<dtrf4837> flickeringlamp oh ok i should've went there
<theCman> when I explicitely stated that before with the old monitor showed higher resolutions
<ikonia> theCman: I don't think a reboot would fix it, I was just trying to get the status of your machine, to start trouble shooting it
<ikonia> theCman: I didn't see the older posts,
<ikonia> theCman: good luck resolving your issue, I'm out
<theCman> thanks for nothin bra
<ikonia> thank yourself, you stopped it getting resolved
<flickeringlamp> dtrf4837: they might be asleep right now, but i'll help as soon as i can if they are
<dtrf4837> ok i'm going there now
<nic_> can anyone tell me how to install vlc player in ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> nic_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<erUSUL> nic_: it wont survive reboots though
<theCman> it will install to ram and work
<theCman> you can install it to a USB drive though and have it load when you load the live CD
<nic_> erUSUL: theCman , thanks
<theCman> ucenik23, dont PM me with sexual requests
<blackshirt> hello
<flickeringlamp> ucenik23 and ucenik13 are spam bots?
<flickeringlamp> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<theCman> ty
<ikonia> what's up ?
<flickeringlamp> ucenik23, dont PM me with sexual requests
<flickeringlamp> ikonia: up is a direction.  heaven.
<nic_> what if we boot live cd next time...does it require vlc installation again n again
<erUSUL> nic_: yes
<ikonia> flickeringlamp: can you please send me one of the requests
<erUSUL> !remaster | nic_ alternative
<ubottu> nic_ alternative: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ikonia> (forward me)
<tuxick> bah, gtk dependencies still same mess after all those years
<theCman> nic_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/usb-installs-from-linux/
<theCman> I use this
<theCman> for when I am on the go and need my apps
<flickeringlamp> ikonia: theCman is a troll?
<ikonia> flickeringlamp: can you please send me one of the pm requests you got that you called the ops for
<flickeringlamp> i just got here, nevermind, i should work on my server.  i think it's been hacked.
<flickeringlamp> ikonia: ask theCman i sent it on his behalf
<the-prototype> Anybody good with passwords? I can login fine, i can even install things via terminal with my password. but when i use synaptic manager or any program that gives me the password prompt with the "Keyring" option, it doesn't take. How do i fix this please???
<flickeringlamp> i thought he was getting pms from ucenic23
<ikonia> theCman: can you please forward me one of the requests
<ikonia> flickeringlamp: let someone else report their own problems or call the ops please if you don't know if they are valid
<theCman> how do I foreward it?
<ikonia> theCman: just pm/cut and paste
<theCman> I patebined the convo
<theCman> see pm
<neou> hey
<ikonia> thank you
<tuxick> when trying to remove xulrunner-1.9 it tells me it failed to install :)
<neou> i get a lithel problemme
<theCman> sorry I was short with you
<theCman> just trying to figure out how to get xorg.conf to work
<ikonia> theCman: that's your problem to figure out now, I'll deal with your spam issue, thank you for reporting it
<Tm_T> the-prototype: keyring password is different from your account password
<Tm_T> the-prototype: if you haven't set any passowrd for the keyring, try leaving the field blank
<the-prototype> Tm_T no go. i tried it before and again just now
<the-prototype> Tm_T it sais that i can SAVE the pw in the keyring
<the-prototype> i installed ubuntu via the mini disc and used sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop, sudo apt-get clean.... would this affect it? I've only setup 1 password and i haven't forgotten it
<Sheepherd> hey guys ive edited my .bash_aliases. how do i make my new alias usable without rebooting? like rebooting the shell or whatever
<Sheepherd> logout?
<ikonia> Sheepherd: just launch a new shell
<erUSUL> Sheepherd: source ~/.bash_aliases
<Sheepherd> erUSUL: thanks thats exactly what ive been looking for. lets google what source actually is =)
<erUSUL> Sheepherd: "help source" in you command promt
<Sheepherd> ikonia: well i wanted to know if its possible without starting a new shell
<ikonia> Sheepherd: erUSUL's command is a good way around that limitation
<flickeringlamp> Sheepherd: right speech?
<ikonia> you can also just execute that file but sourcing it is much tidier
<Sheepherd> flickeringlamp: what do you mean?
<Sheepherd> ikonia: yea i figured
<flickeringlamp> Sheepherd: who are the sheep?
<ikonia> flickeringlamp: is this really an #ubuntu conversation ?
<erUSUL> executing it wont affect the shell you execute it from. you have to source
<flickeringlamp> ikonia: no time?  understood.
<flickeringlamp> Sheepherd: ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> flickeringlamp: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want a bit of light chatter
<flickeringlamp> ikonia: it isn't light, unless this is a dream
<flickeringlamp> reality check.  no, it isn't. :|
<ikonia> flickeringlamp: enough please
<Sheepherd> flickeringlamp: not interested sorry
<olit> don't talk unless other requestee comes in
<tuxick> i hope i won't have to deinstall entire gtk mess to fix this?
<ikonia> olit: that's nonsense, it's just support conversation here
<dubbe> Good morning
<Sheepherd> another question... whats the meaning of ~ when u put it in front of a path?
<olit> home s
<ikonia> Sheepherd: home directory
<HFacid> Sheepherd: it's a shortcut to your home folder
<the-prototype> I've found a fix for my synaptic password problem. Can someone explain to me where to put my info in to the code? its " --sudo-mode, -S
<the-prototype>     Make GKSu use sudo instead of su, as if it had been
<the-prototype>     run as "gksudo"."
<ikonia> Sheepherd: eg :/home/sheepher = ~/sheepherd
<Guest93467> -offtopic- is it possible to make a program install faster (by say forcing it to use more CPU) ?
<Sheepherd> ooooh... always thought it was root or something like that but that didnt make sense
<dtrf4837> the-prototype thats cool, wish i had known about that, then i wouldn't have had to reinstall ubuntu
<Pumpkin-> Guest93467: not really that off topic imo. It's possible to give a process a greater share of CPU time. Check out "nice" and "renice".
<the-prototype> dtrf4837 do i type in exactly what it sais? i'm nervous cause its using sudo and i dont want to mess it up
<Tm_T> Sheepherd: what ikonia meant, is, ~ = /home/yourusername
<Guest93467> Thank you (:
<dtrf4837> the-prototype i wouldn't know you're way ahead of me obviously
<the-prototype> dtrf4837 lol. i just google searched my problem and that came up as a fix
<olit> dtrf4837, use ubuntu pocket guide for casual task it must suffice
<dtrf4837> the-prototype when it wouldnt accept my password and i couldnt find the solution, i just said to heck with it and reinstalled lol
<the-prototype> thats exactly what i did
<the-prototype> and it didn't solve my problem
<dtrf4837> olit ok i'll check it out
<the-prototype> i've installed from ubuntu amd64 mini disc and ran sudo-get install ubuntu desktop because i was getting errors installing from the live cd. i am wondering if this method of installation is causing my issue
<dtrf4837> olit when i asked about it in here some time ago, people said that was unusual problem
<dtrf4837> but just in the past few hours i've seen 2 others saying they had same problem
<olit> dtrf4837, i was off i don't really know what u r takng
<Drainix> Wish there was a windows 7 channel like this.
<Drainix> lol
<the-prototype> i'm decent with windows 7 =)
<the-prototype> actually i just installed ubuntu like 2 days ago haha
<the-prototype> drainix did u have a 7 question ?
<Drainix> Well my question I asked earlier (Is it possible to force a program to use more CPU so it installs faster) applied to windows I just know this channel is a good place to get information :P
<flickeringlamp> does empathy have logs?
<the-prototype> well, not really. you can ensure your using 64bit windows as long as your cpu supports 64bit. Faster HDD (7200RPM+) will help too.
<the-prototype> thats about it lol
<olit> dtrf4837, somebody told you to use nice ,,, use it ,,, though i don't
<Drainix> How would 64bit windows make it faster?
<lihuai> hello word
<Drainix> Hello
<Drainix> I am world, how are you?
<Drainix> :D
<olit> Drainix, it uses 64 bits
<Drainix> lol
<lihuai> i am fine
<the-prototype> lol look up 64bit
<Drainix> I'm don't know much about the difference in 32bit and 64bit aside from the ram capabilitys
<the-prototype> just google search 32bit vs 64bit windows 7
<Drainix> okay
<Tm_T> olit: Drainix: Windows support is also rather offtopic here
<olit> Drainix, its architecture difference uses 64bit addrs
<Drainix> I know but Prototype offered to help, sorry
<the-prototype> allows u to use all cores in a multi core processor, giving u (obviously) more processing power, but like i said you have to have a 64bit processor
<olit> Drainix, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<the-prototype> plus 64 bit systems allow u to use more ram, like u said
<Drainix> thanks olit
<the-prototype> i think win7 ultimate allows up to 198GB or something
<the-prototype> ridiculous
<lihuai> i three xp 7 linux
<dtrf4837> its been a big difference for me moving up from 32 bit to 64 bit on windows and in the future i'd like to have 64 bit for ubuntu...i wonder if the difference is going to be as great
<Drainix> It is a 64bit proccessor now I'm dreading reinstalling windows
<lihuai> me to
<the-prototype> you wont see a BIG difference on 32 bit systems vs 64bit systems unless your doing CPU intensive tasks like converting videos etc
<the-prototype> gaming can be CPU intensive as well
<Drainix> That's all I do :d
<the-prototype> you should look in to it then =)
<Drainix> Thing Is I never actually have CPU problems
<Drainix> it's never at 100%
<tuxick> found a bit of clue, PR_SetPollableEvent is in libnsp4.so, which i find in /usr/lib as well as in /usr/local/lib
<the-prototype> 7x64 has an "Ok" compatibility mode
<Drainix> I was just wanting to make it install faster, because I have 40% idle CPU
<the-prototype> i just wish i could get someone to tell me how to properly type in this SIMPLE code in to terminal !!
<Fuwex> Hey all. Does anyone know of something similar to Microsoft Office OneNote for Ubuntu/Linux?
<HFacid> Drainix: hard drives are usually the slowest point in a system
<dubbe> Fuwex: libreoffice
<dtrf4837> the-prototype well my computer with ubuntu is 2gb ram max and everything seems slow, not just cpu intensive tasks
<Drainix> Hmmm is there a way to see my HDD RPM ?
<usman> I am having problem with uploading a file to a server setup at my localhost. There is some permissions related problem due to which the uploading returns 'HTTP I/O ERROR'
<olit> Drainix, not all applications are written for 64 bits
<the-prototype> Well, ram is important as well when it comes to multi tasking
<dubbe> Fuwex: sorry, OneNote... then i think evernote is more simular
<Drainix> That's why I have stuck to 32bit because I liked that it was compatible with everything
<the-prototype> i have 3GB and order another 1gig from newegg (should be here soon) and my system flies
<dtrf4837> the-prototype yeah thats why i want to move up to 64 bit on the ubuntu computer also
<bauBau> hi. when I execute this:  timidity fluid.mid      -----> I obtain this: Couldn't load instrument aaviolin.sf2 (tone bank 0, program 73) . The instrument and path are correct (if I use a wrong sf2 or path I obtain:   "No such file or directory".   What can I do ?
<the-prototype> i have Q6600 quad core 2.4
<usman> My aaplication is residing in /var/www/bin-release. Permission of this folder are set to [owner, group]=me,www-data   /   [files,directories]=777,777
<Fuwex> dubbe: thanks, will check it out :) How's LibreOffice compared to OpenOffice? I'm not quite satisfied with OpenOffice as a replacement for MS Office, though I haven't tried the latest version of OO
<HFacid> Drainx: I can't say I've had many compatibility issues running 64 bit, is this a common problem?
<the-prototype> can someone PLEASE tell me how to properly type this code in to terminal? its pretty elementary, i'm just a big Ubuntu noob!
<dubbe> Fuwex: not much of a diffrence yet. I hope the libreoffice will grow
<Fuwex> I see. Okay, thanks for the tip
<LetsGo67> Why are YouTube videos pink?
<the-prototype> Drainix now adays windows 7 64 bit windows update usually takes care of all the drivers and compatibility problems. Be sure u select the "additional updates" though.
<the-prototype> Drainix Older games and software like quake II wont work properly without some configurations, but all the new stuff is 7x64 compatible
<the-prototype> 64 bit compatibility, for windows atleast, isn't really a big issue any more
<tuxick> is /usr/local/lib in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf normal?
<tuxick> i've got a libnspr4.so there that's unaccounted for
<the-prototype> in  c:/programfiles(x86) is where 32 bit stuff gets installed so its backwards compatible for some older programs or things that just arent 64bit
<Drainix> Thank you the-prototype :)
<the-prototype> np =)
<the-prototype> can someone PLEASE tell me how to properly type this code in to terminal? its pretty elementary, i'm just a big Ubuntu noob!
<Drainix> is 7,200 rpm bad ? :o
<oliver_> tuxick, well i have that /usr/local/lib  in there aswell so I guess it's normal
<HFacid> Drainix: no it's middle of the road, probably the best speed for price
<Tm_T> the-prototype: Drainix: this is rather offtopic
<tuxick> oliver_: ok thanks, i think i found my problem
<tuxick> installed freeswitch from source, which put stuff in /usr/local/lib
<tuxick> assuming ubuntu doesn't use /usr/local/lib itself, and dpkg doesn't know about those files
<the-prototype> so is there another place i should ask my question? i found the resolution for the synaptic not accepting my problem. i need help on putting the code provided properly in to terminal.
<the-prototype> If i'm not in the right place please point me in the right direction.
<the-prototype> sorry not accepting my "PASSWORD"
<Tm_T> the-prototype: for that this is the right place, I was referring to the discussion about Windows
<Tm_T> !sudo | the-prototype see if this helps
<ubottu> the-prototype see if this helps: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Tm_T> !gksu > the-prototype
<ubottu> the-prototype, please see my private message
<olit> the-prototype, why do you want enter nicks in terminal
<Fuwex> dubbe: evernote runs on Linux? I can't find anything about it on their official site
<the-prototype> it does help. but the sudo command is why i need to know how to properly insert this code in to terminal. using sudo you can make big mistakes. i have the link to the solution to my problem if that would help you help me
<HF_acid> Fuwex: via wine technically
<Fuwex> HF_acid: aff, that's not ideal ;)
<the-prototype> this is the link to my solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577781
<ali> can I find a room for aircrack
<ali> ?
<ali> i installed the software but I can't find it
<dtrf4837> ok i reinstalled and i was asked to enter a passphrase to encrypte home directory so i entered my login password then a long series of numbers came up, then '[Enter]'...can i close the terminal once i copy the passphrase or do i have to enter something else again?
<Tm_T> the-prototype: "gconf-editor > apps > gksu > sudo-mode"
<Tm_T> the-prototype: see the last post in that thread
<the-prototype> dtrf4837 close the terminal and u can later use the " ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase " command to get it in the future
<dtrf4837> the-prototype ok thanks
<the-prototype> tm_t ok i'mma google search gconf-editor cause i dont think i have it
<Fuwex> HF_acid: have you used it with wine? Does it work well? I'm beginning to think evernote is exactly what I'm looking for, so it's a shame it doesn't natively support linux..
<HF_acid> Fuwex: afraid not, I just did a cursory google search and noted a few guides on doing so
<neou> what's new guys
<Fuwex> HF_acid, all right, thanks
<lianliang> hi
<samuraj> join #ostrowiec
<HF_acid> So I use nvidia's binaries for my graphical drivers, the only issue (okay, more like annoyance) is that it must be reinstalled every kernel update to configure some such kernel dependent file.  Does anyone happen to know of a way to automate this reinstall process with the kernel updates?
<Djishere> hi all
<Djishere> hi all
<asombody> Bonjour
<gnugr> hey
<Djishere> how to restrict the access of any application in ubuntu
<Djishere> can any one help me
<jpds> Djishere: Use SELinux, or Apparmor.
<Djishere> not getting ?
<jiltdil> alias ifc=ifconfig i shortened ifconfig by ifc now how to change it ifconnfig in real time without restarting my computer?
<jpds> Djishere: Pardon?
<Djishere> how to restrict the access of any application in ubuntu ?
<jpds> Djishere: Use SELinux, or Apparmor.
<jpds> Djishere: You will need to, of course, do some research on the two.
<Djishere> can you please tell me in more specific ?
<jiltdil> ??/
<jiltdil> no answer???
<jpds> jiltdil: How to make the change pernament?
<jiltdil> jpds: go to   /etc/bashrc  and add allias ifc=ifconfig
<jpds> jiltdil: Yeah, I know that, your question is very vague though.
<jpds> jiltdil: You probably want: source /etc/bashrc
<olit> why do you want shorten it
<jiltdil> i just want to know if i made a change in real time by shorthen it then is there any method or command without restarting my system to undo this
<Djishere> jpds : can you please tell me something about SELinux, or Apparmor so that I can research on that basis ..!!
<the-prototype> i LOVE the feeling of solving noob ubuntu issues all by myself lol
<the-prototype> i'm only 2 days old in the ubuntu world
<jpds> Djishere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Djishere> jpds : thank you
<jpds> Djishere: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-Enhanced_Linux
<the-prototype> Does anybody know if the codecs that come with VLC are used by other programs like Rhythmbox
<krok> Good day video card Intel 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller and Monitor Aker AL1716 can not put a resolution 1280-1024
<HF_acid> the-prototype: if I had to guess I'd say no but don't quote me on that as I honestly don't know enough
<the-prototype> HF_acid thanks for trying. I've installed ubuntu twice so far. one 32bit and now the 64bit. i installed VLC on 32bit BEFORE using rhythmbox and had no issues playing my music imported from my external. This time i tried to use rythmbox using music from my external and it said i needed additional plugins, and still wont play all my music.
<the-prototype> so i installed vlc
<the-prototype> now i'm opening to see if the errors persist =)
<the-prototype> the errors are gone. i think installing VLC will solve a lot of codec issues, since it can play damn near everything
<the-prototype> so installing VLC will allow more extensions to play in Rhythmbox, i wonder if it works like that for all media players
<olit> the-prototype, what r using for rmvb
<HF_acid> the-prototype: I'm not sure it works like that as (for me) on a virgin install of ubuntu the "restricted drivers" rhythmbox uses for mp3's and such aren't installed but they're usually pretty easy to install (prompting you as soon as you attempt to play something).  but glad to see your problems have solved themselves in this case.  on a side note: I love VLC
<jiltdil> jpds: oh there is a command unalias i get it
<the-prototype> olit what is rmvb?
<phoenixsampras> Help!! where i can set gnome resolution when i Loggin?
<asdfzxv> !resolution | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<asdfzxv> phoenixsampras: or the monitor settings in administration
<the-prototype> i just know i had a msg from rythmbox stating i needed additional plugins, i installed, and still couldn't play SOME files. but that issue was magically resolved after installing VLC. Wierd....
<asdfzxv> the-prototype: it probably dragged in more decoders
<olit> the-prototype, another format
<the-prototype> olit rmvb is a format for music?
<the-prototype> asdfzxv makes sense =)
<phoenixsampras> asdfzxv: yes i know how to change it, i setup to 1900x1080, but when i reboot, it returns to 800x600, why? when i log in as root, the resolution is correct 1900x1080
<olit> the-prototype, yes i know
<asdfzxv> phoenixsampras: no idea
<phoenixsampras> Help!! where i can set gnome resolution when i Login? i setup to 1900x1080, but when i reboot, it returns to 800x600, why? when i log in as root, the resolution is correct 1900x1080
<olit> i m asking you because i don't any codecs for it
<the-prototype> olit i typed it in the form of a question not a statement lol. i wasn't familiar with that extension. see that ext will play in VLC, if it does, maybe the decoders that carried over (like asdzxv suggested) will allow rhythmbox to play it without plugins or whatever. IDK though, im a newb
<NotTooDumb3> when i have only image with me and not kernel source code, is it possible whether a particular driver is loaded as module or is a part of kernel?
<oliver_> hi, is anyone familiar with managing iPhones on Ubuntu
<phoenixsampras> help?
<ikonia> oliver_: managing ?
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: what's up ?
<the-prototype> horribly worded nottoodumb3
<the-prototype> not that i'd be able to help anyway, im just saying =)
<oliver_> ikonia, yeah like putting music on the device and deleting it
<NotTooDumb3> the-prototype, what makes you say it's horribly worded?
<phoenixsampras> Help!! where i can set gnome resolution when i Login? i setup to 1900x1080, but when i reboot, it returns to 800x600, why? when i log in as root, the resolution is correct 1900x1080
<asdfzxv> oliver_: i know you can mount it and browse the file system, but i'm not sure if anything can mimic itunes in linux
<ikonia> !iphone | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<olit> phoenixsampras, perhaps bazhang can help you with that
<HF_acid> phoenixsampras: depending on how your configuring your resolutions will entail different methods.  Specifically (this is the only way I'm familiar with) if you're using nvidia's software you must run it with gksudo in order to save the xorg.conf file which keeps your settings persistent
<the-prototype> not sure, everythign in here is foreign to me. i'm just eating fishsticks and wathcing the screen.
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: you shouldn't be able to login as root
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: root account is disabled
<[[thufir]]> after you install postgres, why would "postgres" give "command not found"?  doesn't it set up the path env variable?
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: what are you trying to launch, the client or the server
<Krycek> free energy ?xD
<ikonia> Krycek: ?
<Krycek> wrong chat
<[[thufir]]> ikonia: start the server
<Krycek> XD
<the-prototype> free energy is illegal in almost all countries. LoL
<Krycek> Oo
<[[thufir]]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL is what I'm reference
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: ok, use the service command
<[[thufir]]> ah, service postgres start?
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: yes
<[[thufir]]> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: with sudo of course ?
<phoenixsampras> ikonia: after the kernel update that ubuntu forces to do, the nvidia drivers got broken, i compiled the drivers again with the new kernel as root and ran: startx, worked fine, at 1900x1080
<[[thufir]]> :)
<[[thufir]]> bad docs at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL then, IMHO
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: ok, that's not something you should have done
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: what version of ubuntu are you using
<[[thufir]]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<[[thufir]]> woops
<[[thufir]]> 	DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS"
<[[thufir]]> no such service, though, after installing as per that page.  hmm.
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: the nvidia drivers are built as part of the ubuntu additional drivers menu and are supported by the ubuntu kernels, the 3rd party ones are your own responsability
<HF_acid> ikonia:  really?  I was under the impression that when you have the binaries from Nvidia you had to reinstall everytime to update, oh nevermind
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: that page isn't for 10.04 though
<ikonia> HF_acid: not if you use the ubuntu packaged ones
<phoenixsampras> ikonia: yeh, ubuntu drivers doesnt support Vaio laptops
<ikonia> HF_acid: only if you break the compatability and use your own versions
<the-prototype> ouch
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: what card is it ?
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: ls -la /etc/init.d | grep postgres
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: what do you get ?
<phoenixsampras> ikonia: the card is support g380m , but seems the vaio motherboard is the problem
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: (I've not got a 10.04 box to test here, sorry)
<[[thufir]]> ikonia: ok.
<[[thufir]]> ls -la /etc/init.d | grep postgres  empty
<Holek> hey, guys
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: dpkg -l | grep -i postgres
<[[thufir]]> it's installed http://pastebin.com/JuSRYJk2
<CDBSAI> What are you talking about?I am new,I know nothing about linux,somebody help
<Holek> there was a neat feature in previous ubuntu releases (like 8.10, 9.04?), where you could switch workspaces by using scroll wheel on the desktop area
<Holek> can I get it back?
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: that looks like it's just the client
<ikonia> CDBSAI: welcome to #ubuntu, this channel supports the ubuntu linux distribution, and is a support only channel
<[[thufir]]> ikonia: ok, you're right.   how to install server?  I'll check apt
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: ah ha, we have a winner,
<HF_acid> Holek: I believe you can re-enable with a setting in compizconfig settings manager (not installed by default) hold on I'm searching
<Sheepherd> can i write the output of a python file to another file? usually i use "man command > file" but this doesnt seem to work. reason is that i want to copy the execution log inclusive an error that appeared.
<ikonia> Sheepherd: google shell redirects, you can write pretty much most output, not all comes out with >
<ikonia> Sheepherd: eg: output and error are two different things
<[[thufir]]> ikonia: hmm, do you know which one?
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: not without looking
<azertuio> hi there
<azertuio> what is the default permission for phpmyadmin ?
<Holek> HF_acid: thanks :) I was going through ccsm settings myself, but they just have so much, I was overwhelmed ;)
<[[thufir]]> ok.  I'll keep looking. thanks.
<azertuio> to what i have to chmod ?
<azertuio> this is the error i got Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<HF_acid> Holek: "ccsm -> viewport switcher -> actions -> desktop-based viewport switching -> move next & move prev" taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601716 except you want to do the opposite of what the thread suggests
<azertuio> what i have to do ? plz
<[[thufir]]> what is 10.04 called?  version name?
<Pikabarre> lucid
<CDBSAI> ex-chat
<guest3443> Hi. Dose anyone knews where can I get 'foomatic-rip-hplip' package?
<Sheepherd> ikonia: thank you very much that was exactly what ive been looking for.
<Holek> HF_acid: yep, the opposite, but that's a clue :)
<Pikabarre> guest3443: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/ ?
<[[thufir]]> Pikabarre: thx
<ikonia> Sheepherd: no problem, there are more than 2 though, hence why I said have a look at them as there are quite a few
<trick> can anyone here get veoh working in ubuntu?
<trick> the veoh web player*
<Holek> HF_acid: yes, exactly that!
<Holek> HF_acid: thank you :D
<HF_acid> Holek: well if you navigate to where the thread suggested, then just set the two settings (move next & move prev) to scroll up and scroll down by clicking them and subsequently scrolling up/down with your mouse you should be good to go.  Sorry I can't test it personally at the moment otherwise I'd be more specific
<Sheepherd> ikonia: okay
<cdavis> Is there a trick to getting awn to display the nm-applet?
<HF_acid> holek: oops disregard that then
<Holek> HF_acid: ;)
<guest3443> Pikabarre, ????
<[[thufir]]> what package needs to be installed for the postgres server?
<[[thufir]]> http://pastebin.com/uU1QDaER
<llutz_> !info postgresql-8.4
<ubottu> postgresql-8.4 (source: postgresql-8.4): object-relational SQL database, version 8.4 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10 (maverick), package size 3785 kB, installed size 9800 kB
<karla> [[thufir]], just apt-get install postgresql-8.4 and it will pull the other packages it depends on for you
<[[thufir]]> actually, guess I had it, but only sortof.  I have the start script, but it's no such service:  http://pastebin.com/4W91G7qy
<Benkinooby> hi, chromium adn firefox show youtube videos in red unless i remove all my history data. i saw many having this bug, so i guess there is allready a bug filed. some1 know where i can find the bug descripiton. can't find ti myself
<Rexodus> #ubuntu! Just watch && learn. The place 2 stay if yah wanna know something! Thanks people! :)
<scarleo> Benkinooby: Do you have a link to a red video?
<saud12> hi all
<HF_acid> Benkinooby: you mean your seeing something like this? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<elife> hello all
<hytreem> hey
<saud12> can u plz someone tel me how i can change root password?
<Rexodus> sudo passwd
<elife> czy ktoś tu mówi po polsku?
<bazhang> saud12, your sudo password?
<LjL> !pl | elife
<ubottu> elife: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<saud12> yes
<elife> hihihi
<Benkinooby> scarleo, any youtube video. HF_acid yes, i mean that. independetly from that site i found out that erasing cookies makes the vids normal again. i find it very amusing, that videos and how vids are displayed are related :D
<elife> JDownloader awesom
<mAritz> i have an executable .bin file that when called just gets me "No such file or directory". what could this be? (if it matters, it's the oilrush game .bin)
<Rexodus> saud12: why should u do that?
<Rexodus> Now your root account is "open"
<scarleo> Benkinooby: I saw one or two turn red but haven't been able to reproduce. HF_acid thanks for that link
<saud12> thanks so much i got it:)
<Benkinooby> HF_acid, scarleo i fixed it for me, but i wonder how cookies influence the video "quality" this is why i wanted to do further resarch and was looking for a bug report
<saud12> thanks bazhang and all of you
<Benkinooby> scarleo, HF_acid i use ubuntu 10.04 btw
<Rexodus> :)
<Conseil> mAritz: first you have to go to this directory, where's that file (cd <directory) etc.
<mAritz> Conseil: i did
<karla> mAritz, alsos don't forget to chmod +x file.bin
<Conseil> and set the permission: sudo chmod +x  file.bin
<mAritz> karla: it is
<HF_acid> Benkinooby: I'm not sure, the fixes the site recommends seem to indicate that it's actually a problem with adobe flash
<karla> mAritz, make sure all the reqiured libraries are present in you LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<karla> mAritz, ldd file.bin and see if any .so files were not found
<saud12> did there is free learning website for hacker?
<Benkinooby> HF_acid, yes, but it can be fixed by erasing the history. as said before, erasing the history removes the pink tint.
<saud12> can somebody help me that
<bazhang> saud12, kernel hacking?
<DOokami> hello guys ,, i'm really new at ubuntu and IRC in general ,, i want to ask ppl about "Excel alternative" which is "open office spreadsheets" ,, so how do i find the proper room, how can i search rooms and so in "pidgin" for example ,, thanks ^^
<bazhang> saud12, what does that have to with ubuntu
<Benkinooby> HF_acid, so i was eager to find out more about it
<saud12> yes kernal hacking
<mAritz> karla: okay, that sounds reasonable, however i get "not a dynamic executable" :(
<karla> mAritz, out of ideas :(
<scarleo> HF_acid: Benkinooby I haven't done anything and it just went away. Haven't been able to reproduce it since
<saud12> bazhang can you please ?
<bazhang> saud12, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<karla> !ot > saud12
<ubottu> saud12, please see my private message
<Conseil> mAtirz, maybe you should try run it as a root?
<Benkinooby> scarleo, whish i wouldn't be able to reporoduce it too ;) what's ur ubunut version?
<scarleo> Benkinooby: 10.10
<DOokami> karla: how did u do that :D ,,
<olit> saud12, type hackers in google and follow one that says www.catb..
<llutz_> saud12: you want to become kernel hacker but you aren't able to use searchsites nor to read the topic here?
<karla> DOokami, ?? :)
<Benkinooby> scarleo, as said before i have 10.04
<[[thufir]]> how is it that, I think, postgres is isntalled, since I can start it, but it's not put into the path (no such command) and no such service?  http://pastebin.com/skzppDNJ
<olit> saud12, Raymond will tell you everything except cracking
<incidence> Hi, is it possible to use nvidia+radeon. I have 2x dvi in nvidia and 1x in Radeon, and I'd need to use three monitors with TwinView/Xinerama or such
<ikonia> olit: stop telling people to speak to other people
<HF_acid> Benkinooby: I gotcha.  It is an interesting problem but I'm afraid goes beyond my general knowledge as to how to chase down the bug.  scarleo: glad to hear it resolved itself for you
<wr0ngway> I'm having trouble pinning sun-jav6-jdk to an older version on 10.04, apt can't find it even though it the package does exist at http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/
<wr0ngway> anyone else able to get this to work ?  (i,e, use 6.22 not 6.24)
<dejan_> Some good software for stock market informations analysis?
<mAritz> karla: if you're interested: i'm running x86_64 and it's a 32bit executable. installing ia32-libs fixed it :)
<Benkinooby> HF_acid, scarleo thank you both for your time and interest. i'll spend some minutes on it and see if i get further. if not i just keep the fix and forget it :D
<karla> mAritz, of course!!
<wr0ngway> I setup pinning like so: https://gist.github.com/854563
<praveen> #ubuntu-devel
<wr0ngway> but apt-get reports no candidates
<xlx> 1111
<saud12> i need to learn hacking, but how i can do that?
<krok> desktop background is always cloned and would like it to stretch to 2 Monitors
<DOokami> karla: the "see my privete message thing" ,, kinda cool :P
<oCean> saud12: not in this channel
<ruan> lol
<Guest25553> saud12, very bad idea lol, learn programming
<saud12> where can i do that?
<Guest25553> saud12, I recommend learning python
<bazhang> saud12, please stop the discussion here, its offtopic
<wr0ngway> anyone have any debugging tips for this?
<saud12> what is python and how i will do that?
<Guest25553> saud12, http://www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/
<llutz_> !ot | saud12 stop asking here
<[[thufir]]> saud12: join #python
<ubottu> saud12 stop asking here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest25553> saud12, any questions about python go to #python :)
<karla> DOokami, oh it's all ubottu, it mimics the unix redirection/piping syntax in the unix shell
<Rexodus> (01:52:53 PM) saud12: i need to learn hacking, but how i can do that? < lol?
<saud12> ok thanks
<saud12> sorry for that
<ruan> hacking is illegal isn't it?
<ikonia> ruan: it's offtopic here
<llutz_> it isn't
<Pici> !hacking | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ruan> ah
<JuJuBee> I have kubuntu installed and when I open rhythmbox or banshee it seem the interface is from the 90's (very minimalistic)  What can I do to improve the interface (buttons etc...)?
<DOokami> karla: hmmm ,,, ubottu the bot lol ,, so if i "pm" you it'll automatically do the same ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the interface is created by the developers, contact the product developers to change it's design
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it may also be worth while looking if it supports any themes, then looking for a theme you like
<DOokami> karla: "IM" *
<DOokami> guys ,, brb for now ,, plz help about "hello guys ,, i'm really new at ubuntu and IRC in general ,, i want to ask ppl about "Excel alternative" which is "open office spreadsheets" ,, so how do i find the proper room, how can i search rooms and so in "pidgin" for example ,, thanks ^^"
<karla> DOokami, you'd have to im/pm it not me :)
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I don't think they are themable and it looked much better before I re-installed my OS yesterday.  Almost like there are some settings somewhere
<bazhang> DOokami, #openoffice.org and #pidgin
<JuJuBee> But I cannot find any
<bazhang> DOokami, /msg alis help *term*
<bazhang> whoops
<ikonia> JuJuBee: maybe they respond to the KDE (kubuntu_ theme ?
<bazhang> DOokami, /msg alis list *term*
<JuJuBee> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the apperence changes depending on what KDE theme you are using (just a thought)
<karla> JuJuBee, try installing gtk-chtheme
<ikonia> karla: on kde ?
<JuJuBee> Oh, I dont think so.  I am configured same theme as before.  Karl: thanks, ill give it a try
<karla> ikonia, i think banshee and rhythmbox are GTK apps, no?
<JuJuBee> karla what will gtk-chtheme do?  how do I use it?
<daqing613_> hi
<daqing613_> guys
<Rexodus> JuJuBee: Try to type a name and then press <tab>
<karla> JuJuBee, it will allow you to modify the look of software with a user interface built using GTK, just launch it from the menu or start it from the console
<iomega_failing> I have an iomega external hdd that is not being recognized .. did it crash or something?
<Rexodus> Is it in /dev/ ?
<JuJuBee> karla: Ah much better.  thanks heaps.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: did that gtk package change it ?
<karla> JuJuBee, yw :)
<JuJuBee> Rexodus: why?
<wr0ngway> is no one in here familiar with the vagaries of apt version selection?
<joeg> im using ubuntu 10.10..i have added a ppa using the command sudo add-apt-repository command
<joeg> how to remove the ppa ?
<iomega_failing> joeg: go to software sources
<Rexodus> JuJuBee:  It makes te nicks complete :)
<iomega_failing> joeg: right click on menu and edit menus
<bazhang> joeg, ppa-purge
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | joeg
<ubottu> joeg: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<iomega_failing> joeg: then go to Administration and enable software soucres
<iomega_failing> joeg: then open it from the shortcut
<bazhang> iomega_failing, thats not what he needs to do
<iomega_failing> bazhang: yes, it is. this is the easier way
<iomega_failing> then he removed the ppa using gui
<iomega_failing> removes
<joeg> iomega_failing : thanks , that worked ! :)
<iomega_failing> see bazhang
<iomega_failing> lol
<JuJuBee> Rexodus: Oh, for irc... I thought you meant in cli... I know that already.  I usually do that...
<joeg> iomega_failing: thanks !
<Rexodus> JuJuBee: :)
<linuxman410> i have a T2050 1.6GHz 533MHz 2MB  is this processor not 64 bit cuause it will not let me install 64bit version of ubuntu
<ikonia> linuxman410: what does it say when you try to boot the 64bit cd
<wr0ngway> ok, apparently this channel is more for end users than admins, is there another one anyone can suggest where I can get help with this apt version selection issue?
<linuxman410> it says amd 64 not detected
<ikonia> linuxman410: there you go then, not 64bit
<iomega_failing> wr0ngway: what is your issue
<linuxman410> but it is a dual core so i thought all dual core were 64 bit
<wr0ngway> iomega_failing: https://gist.github.com/854583
<ikonia> linuxman410: as did I, but I'm not up on all the hardware
<bazhang> linuxman410, the core duo is not the core2duo is
<linuxman410> i guess i should research before i buy from now on
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27231   its a 32bit cpu
<llutz_> linuxman410: its nothing wrong with 32bit
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: i have a dual core 32bit here, its a core2duo U2500
<linuxman410> oh well it is still fast
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: dualcore 1.6Ghz, not the fastest but certainly no slug :)
<ceo> am have problem, my firefox also cras or hang, if am open 5 more tab on it. can help me..!
<ceo> am have problem, my firefox also cras or hang, if am open 5 more tab on it. can help me..!
<Pikabarre> .
<ActionParsnip> ceo: does it happen for all users?
<ceo> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ceo: is your RAM healthy?
<ceo> am only use on user on my laptop
<linuxman410> ActionParsnip it is a nano computer same size as a mac mini running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: nice :)
<ceo> yas am have buy new notebook. and if am used windows, that work well
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: when my fileserver keels over I'm grabbing a fitpc :)
<ActionParsnip> ceo: I'd test it, as well as fsck the partition
<ActionParsnip> ceo: also try other browsers
<ceo> hix can i fix it my browsers ?
<BlessJah> i have ekg2 and irssi sessions in screen on a remote server, does anyone have idea how can i force both (or at least irssi) to send me local notifications?
<linuxman410> ActionParsnip i have a nettop for that 1.86 pentium 1 gig of ram and 40 gig sata drive for server
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am used fsck
<ceo> hy?
<ceo> * Courage-- (~x@sign.io) has joined #ubuntu
<ceo> <ceo> am only use on user on my laptop
<ceo> <linuxman410> ActionParsnip it is a nano computer same size as a mac mini running ubuntu
<ceo> * surreal7z has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<FloodBot2> ceo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceo> am used fsck and fsck.ext4: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda5
<ceo> what mean
<ActionParsnip> ceo: its to check the health of the partition and its data
<ceo> what i need to do
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: pretty much same here, it runs transmission, samba, fatrat and polipo :)
<ceo> FloodBot2, what up you f@ck am have problem don't make more problem
<ikonia> ceo: control the language
<ceo> ikonia, oke oke
<ceo> sorry all...
<ActionParsnip> ceo: hold shift at bootup and select memtest
<ceo> am need reboot ya
<ActionParsnip> ceo: once a full test has ran, use a livecd to make your partitions not mounted and you can fsck them
<linuxman410> ActionParsnip this link my server http://cgi.ebay.com/NetTop-HTPC-945FL-Mini-Media-PC-DVI-WIFI-1-86ghz-XPH-/270713622961?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item3f07ca11b1#ht_3988wt_907
<ceo> ActionParsnip, have the simple step for me ?
<DOokami> karla: yeah, i meant, what are the codes that i can do ,, where can i learn them ^^
<DarkoL> someone can help on pvt?
<DOokami> bazhang: thanks a lot ,, how did u find them ,, "how can i find the rooms that i might need in the future :)
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856110057   is mine with 1.6Ghz semp, 2gb ddr2 and 250Gb sata
<ActionParsnip> ceo: those ARE simple steps
<karla> DOokami, I'm not sure just imitation and trial and error
<ceo> Hoh... thanks ActionParsnip am will try it latter,.
<DOokami> karla, ooh, gotcha :)
<ceo> one more...
<DOokami> !hack | karla
<DOokami> maybe lol
<ceo> am need install template on my ubuntu how i can do that
<ruan> ceo: templates for?
<linuxman410> ActionParsnip thanks for answering questions i am gone maybe back later
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<iomega_failing> hello
<chiiiiiz> does anyone know if it is possible to burn an iso image on a DVD-R via ssh? given that the image will be on the same server than teh burner... but that I will be away, which explains the ssh?
<ceo> thema
<bazhang> !themes | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ceo> oke bazhang
<Wiesshund> does the new grub that came with 10.10 no longer use like 40_custom or the debain theme file etc?
<llutz_> chiiiiiz: ssh  in, "growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/to/your/foo.iso
<ceo> am have test it, but also can't do please gime me some link for download cool template
<ceo> for my login on ubuntu
<ceo> am used ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> ceo, check those sites
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: use x forwarding and you can run the gui app and burn to the remote burner :)
<ruan> login themes?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: template for what?
<ceo> what site ? am need modification login themes for my ubutu (10.10)
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: its how I do all my burning
<Pici> ceo: read what ubottu said.
<ruan> do those themes apply to the login screen? just curious
<ceo> ActionParsnip, thema i mean... am used ubuntu 10.10 for login ubuntu i mean,
<ceo> what i must download
<karla> chiiiiiz, you can ssh to the server machine and use wodim
<ActionParsnip> ceo: you can change the login background and login box colour only
<ActionParsnip> ceo: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<ceo> can't change more ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ceo: no, not currently
<chiiiiiz> ActionParsnip: Hi!! I tried but my Internet connection at home is too weak!!! So ssh it must be!
<ceo> oke ActionParsnip, for thems windows
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: x forwarding runs over ssh...
<ActionParsnip> ceo: what?
<ActionParsnip> ceo: if you want themes for on the desktop then the links ubottu gave
<ceo> yes am have open it, ActionParsnip but i don't what i must download it
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning   shows CLI cd burning
<ActionParsnip> ceo: grab a theme then in the appearance dialogue you can install them
<ceo> Pici, what you mean ?
<ruan> how do i configure the theme of konqueror? it looks horrible
<chiiiiiz> ActionParsnip: thanks, this is what I needed!!!!
<ActionParsnip> ruan: it seems to follow the kde theme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710038
<ruan> ah, but how do i change the kde theme?
<trans> hello
<ActionParsnip> ruan: found this though http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Konqueror+Navigation+Icons?content=52270
<iomega_failing> hello
<ruan> ActionParsnip: i mean the background, it's showing black text on a black background
<ActionParsnip> ruan: not sure, i dont use kde, look in appearence settings
<trans> is there a possibility of getting help regarding xilinx system generator
<Wiesshund> does the new grub that came with 10.10 no longer use like 40_custom or the debain theme file or 00_header etc? I am making changes to these but its like they are simply ignored or not used
<DJones> !grub2 | Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: are you running: sudo update-grub   after the change?
<ruan> ok i got a theme, how do i open a .colors file with kde?
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip yes i am
<ruan> i'd try to read kde's settings, but it's unreadable
<karla> Wiesshund, do you still have the shebang line and tail command, since those  files aren't included verbatim in the final config
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip when i did the 10.10 upgrade i seemed to have gotten a newer grub also 1.98-2... rather than 1.97-....., and it seems to just ignore anything in etc/grub.d
<chiiiiiz> ActionParsnip: It works fine!! Thanks
<Wiesshund> karla im using the same files from etc/grub.d that i had prior, but its not making use of them, was there a change?
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: awesome
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: you could make a script for it too, which accepts the iso file as an arguement
<Wiesshund> karla file begins with #!/bin/sh -e (thats what you are asking correct?)
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: not sure, I don't play with grub much as I single boot
<joseph__> Hello all. I recently resized my partitions, which included the deletion of my /tmp partition. I was wondering how to place /tmp into /root.
<karla> Wiesshund, mine don't have the -e
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip it boots fine in that respect, but i used to have a custom background to it etc, now its just plain
<karla> Wiesshund, are those files +x ??
<ActionParsnip> Wiesshund: may help: http://linux.aldeby.org/configure-grub2-options-and-background.html
<Wiesshund> karla yes they are +x
<karla> Wiesshund, you can also try asking in #grub
<Wiesshund> ActionParsnip yea i have that info (thanks though) the problem is grub config (update-grub) is not even reading those files like it did previously
<red> has anyone here installed etherpad? I installed it successfully, but now im stuck
<red> going to our installation I get to a "create new pad"
<Wiesshund> karla ok i will give that a whirl
<red> upon clicking it, it just loads the same page again, asking to create a new pad
<kaio> hi where can I read ste
<bazhang> red installed from where
<mollitz> is it possible to copy a back in time backup directory, saved on an external hard drive, to another pc?
<zombie-robot> is revision3 down for you?http://revision3.com/
<zombie-robot> http://revision3.com/
<ActionParsnip> red: may help: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Etherpad   maybe there are extra steps you need to do
<ActionParsnip> zombie-robot: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<kaio> hi where can I read the steps of network setup in CLI?
<ruan> zombie-robot: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<bazhang> !wifi > kaio
<ubottu> kaio, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<kaio> thx
<ActionParsnip> kaio: look into iwconfig / ifconfig    or you can use /etc/network/interfaces    you can also install wicd and use wicd-curses which is a nice network gui which is text based :)
<zombie-robot> i could have crashed revision3 i was dling hella vids and it no workie no more :/
<ruan> lol
<ActionParsnip> zombie-robot: I doubt it very much, its probably down for maintenance
<karla> zombie-robot, well it seems to be workin here
<zombie-robot> anyway ubuntu rocks!
<Vier> zombie-robot: it does :)
<karla> zombie-robot, yeah about time you said the magic word! ;)
<samgd> Please, can someone help me with a wireless problem. I have a hard block problem, and even on windows I can't turm my wireless on, but both systems can view the card. What can I do?
<zombie-robot> okay it works now
<BluesKaj> yes ActionParsnip , wicd is finally working on some USB WiFi adapters like my Belkin with the ralink
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: nice :)
<zombie-robot> maybe they were maintenanceing
<ActionParsnip> zombie-robot: works here now
<karla> samgd, hard block??
<samgd> yes RFkill hard blocked message.
<karla> samgd, well you can try invoking that command as root
<trans> is there a possibility of getting help regarding xilinx system generator
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, strange thing is , that nm worked for a day with the Belkin , then after rebooting it could see the network and gatewaty but wouldn't connect thru the router
<BluesKaj> hence wicd to the rescue
<ActionParsnip> wicd is badass, plus cli interface for servers makes life waaay easier
<samgd> I've tried that already.
<samgd> samuel@sam1:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<samgd> [sudo] password for samuel:
<samgd> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<karla> samgd, try invoking rfkill... and don't use ifconfig up
<llutz_> samgd: rfkill list
<samgd> rfkill list
<samgd> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<samgd> 	Soft blocked: no
<samgd> 	Hard blocked: no
<samgd> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<samgd> 	Soft blocked: no
<samgd> 	Hard blocked: yes
<FloodBot2> samgd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[TK]D-Fender> samgd: PASTEBIN <-
<[TK]D-Fender> ! pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karla> samgd, if you wifi hardware has a switch turn it on
<zombie-robot> i just updated firefox but its not the newest version (in 10.04)
<zombie-robot> how do i get the latest FF?
<[TK]D-Fender> zombie-robot: what version do you have?
<zombie-robot> 3.6.14
<zombie-robot> isnt 4 out?
<karla> samgd, i thought it's still in beta
<HF_acid> zombie-robot: only as a beta
<samgd> I've tried usin the fn + the icon, but it doesn't work.
<guyschaos> hi guys~
<[TK]D-Fender> zombie-robot: No, 4 is BETA
<zombie-robot> it still said i wasnt running the latest greatest when I restarted
<Vier> quick: good upload for screenshots?
<samgd> My problem is that when I trie that on Windows, it does not work too, but it worked till yesterday.
<karla> 3.6.14 _is_ the latest stable
<karla> samgd, may there's a bios setting
<zombie-robot> thx karla
<Vier> guys? place for sharing a screenshot with you
<Vier> ?
<DJones> !imagebin | Vier
<ubottu> Vier: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<samgd> I didn't find anything, so I restored the default values on BIOS.
<karla> samgd, well try using the Fn+icon switch _before_linux is on
<Vier> thanks! no its not for a problem… guys check it out http://imagebin.org/141143
<Vier> ubuntu rocks!
<bazhang> Vier, dont past e random stuff here
<Vier> i made it :(
<karla> cute, but ubuntu-offtopic :)
<samgd> Ok, I will try that. Then I'll come back here to say if that worked.
<Vier> when zombie-robot said ubuntu rocks...
<ActionParsnip> Vier: we hear that a lot, although Linux ditrox in general rock 8-)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Vier
<ActionParsnip> *distros
<Vier> karla: are you female? only a girl would say cute lol
<karla> Vier, lol
<Vier> off to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> ..
<LjL> Vier: oh look, sexism, how cute...
<lianliang> hello
<Vier> its not sexism, it was an educated guess
 * ActionParsnip welcomes everyone to cute chat
<Vier> im australian!
<lianliang> i am Chinese
<jink> I'm not. :)
<bazhang> Vier, please stop
<karla> !ot | guys plz :)
<ubottu> guys plz :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !cn | lianliang
<ubottu> lianliang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<lianliang> THANKS
<Grav> Hello. Can i check if someone else logged to my ubuntu  in last weeks?
<llutz_> Grav: "last"
<zombie-robot> is it safe to enable the pre-release updates (lucid-proposed)
<Vier> Grav: you have multiple accounts? or just yours?
<Grav> llutz_: I tried it but it only shows few last days
<zombie-robot> in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Grav: /var/log/auth.log   may show you
<Grav>  Vier:  only mine and root
<erUSUL> zombie-robot: no
<zombie-robot> thx
<ActionParsnip> zombie-robot: not really
<Krycek> where are sourcelist file located?
<erUSUL> zombie-robot: yuu have to be prepared/willing to resolve problems with packages.
<erUSUL> Krycek: why?
<zombie-robot> no im not
<llutz_> Grav: less /var/log/auth.log
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<zombie-robot> willing
<Krycek> just point me to it x(
<zombie-robot> im just an end user
<erUSUL> !away > jfm`
<ubottu> jfm`, please see my private message
<erUSUL> zombie-robot: do not enable it then. it is for beta testers
<Krycek> where are sourcelist file located?
<zombie-robot> thanks all zombie oouuuuuttt!
<llutz_> Krycek: /etc/apt/
<erUSUL> Krycek: again; why do you want to know? is not the gui to edit repositories enough ?
<Xenia> http://www.clixsense.com/?3315577
<Krycek> erUSUL: why do you not wanna share you knowledge?
<bazhang> Krycek, what are you trying to do
<karla> Krycek, ignorance is bliss
<erUSUL> Krycek: i just want to avoid propblems for you in the future. careless handling of the sources and you may end up with a messed up system
<ActionParsnip> karla: then knock the smile off my face ;)
<Krycek> get to the sourcelist file, but i could google it meh, tried asking here is fun x)
<karla> :)
<Krycek> .)
<erUSUL> Krycek: but hey if you want enough rope to hang yourself i can give you that /etc/apt/sources.list and the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Krycek> apt folder ofc ..
 * Krycek slaps him self..
<Grav> ActionParsnip: It looks there are only data for my user. Can i check it for root too?
<Krycek> erUSUL: ty
<ActionParsnip> Grav: I believe it is for all users, you should't have your root account enabled
<jrz-> I want to install forked-daapd 0.12   I found a debian repo, but it was only versino 0.11.. I'm running 10.4.. Can I safely addhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/source/natty/forked-daapd ?
<Grav> ActionParsnip: It's a big file is it possible just to check if someone from outside logged in?
<bazhang> jrz-, no
<ActionParsnip> Grav: use grep to search
<llutz_> Grav: you can almost be sure, if someone broke into your system, he likely knows how to manipulate logfiles aswell
<jrz-> bazhang: hm.. ok.. what would you advice?
<bazhang> jrz-, wait a month and upgrade to natty
<jrz-> hm
<ceo> hai am need download some themes foru my ubuntu
<jrz-> I run on this box:  xbmc, smbd, afpd, daapd..   would 11.04 be stable enough at this point?
<ceo> what the best link
<jrz-> And will I be able to just apt-get dist-upgrade to 11.04 final?
<Rexodus> ceo: gnome or kde?
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: what release are you on now?
<ceo> gnome
<bazhang> jrz-, once you get the alpha /beta/ etc sure. still in alpha2 now though
<ActionParsnip> !theme | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<llutz_> !natty| jrz-
<ubottu> jrz-: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<bazhang> ceo dont poll here for best please
<Rexodus> ceo: google gnome themes
<jrz-> I'm on lucid.
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: great!
<llutz_> jrz-: but you want info about natties usability, which is a question for +1
<Grav> llutz_:  He doesn't. Problem is someone hacked some server. He logged with login and pass, and left ip in log. But now I don't know if he get password from me or other person. Trying to find that out.
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:codebutler/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install forked-daapd
<jrz-> It's not really production.. well, my files are important, but I'm running ext4, and I assume there are no datacorruption/loss issues with natty
<jrz-> As long as xbmc will run without TOO many problems, my gf is fine with it :-)
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: someone has a lucid ppa for the forked-daapd version you desire :)
<ceo> kwekkwe cacat
<jrz-> ActionParsnip: ah..  nice thx
<ceo> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ceo> clera
<bazhang> ceo go to those links and find one
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: ppa searching is gooood
<ceo> oke thanks bazhang
<Grav> llutz_:  I need to check if my system could be compromised. Are there any ubuntu keyloggers?
<jrz-> ActionParsnip: yeah.. I'm more of a googely kind of guy, and I found this debian repo
<llutz_> Grav: 1st step: make images of your installation , 2nd step: change passwords. use some forensic tools to find possible break-ins
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas    will let you search the launchpad ppas
<llutz_> !info logkeys | Grav
<ubottu> Grav: logkeys (source: logkeys): a keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Rexodus> !v
<ActionParsnip> jrz-: i just use that, you will get ubuntu repos then which is more accurate than google will ever think it is
<jrz-> ActionParsnip: yeah... I'll try to remember next time =
<llutz_> Grav: 3rd step: setup your system from clean media. if you cannot be sure if your system has been compromised, you have to asume it was.
<llutz_> compromised or not*
<Rexodus> You allway have too
<jrz-> forked-daapd is actually really cool, and all I wanted :-)   upnp, local output and airtunes output
<newbie|2> ciao a tutti
<jrz-> except that it doesn't want to pair my iOS devices with Remote.ap.. I get  Remote 'iPhone' not known from mDNS, ignoring.. But avahi-browse tells me it's there :S
<karla> !it | cricido
<ubottu> cricido: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Grav> llutz_: Thanks for tips. I will still need to check other people systems that had access to that server.
<cricido> ops i m sorry
<BluesKaj> what's the command to execute a jarfile ?
<llutz_> java -jar foo.jar
<BluesKaj> llutz_, thanks
<L3wW4N> hi can some one help me with this ( new on backtrack )
<bazhang> L3wW4N, #backtrack-linux NOT here
<nlko> hi guys, im trying to configure exim, does my localhost name have to match my domain name?
<nlko> having trouble :(
<bazhang> nlko, tried #exim ?
<nlko> its quiet in there, and i thought it may be ubuntu specific
<jgeli> hi I need help. Newbie here
<blackshirt> hi
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you make a script you can simply run the script which is a little more graceful than the command, or you can create a launcher in alacarte to run it
<tensorpudding> !ask | jgeli
<ubottu> jgeli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> jgeli: ask away
<compdoc> is there a good wireless keyboard that will work with ubuntu? I have a Microsoft model 700, but its not recognised
<BluesKaj> llutz_, does the java -jar just launch the app, or does it install it as an executable , my java knowledge is rather sketchy
<llutz_> BluesKaj: it just runs that jar-file
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: don't buy logitech, they refuse to support linux, don't give them your money :)
<jgeli> before when i run scripts a dialog pops uo with the options Run Run in terminal Display. Now when i click on a script it doesnt do that anymore. How can I get it back? Im on Gnome by the way
<ActionParsnip> How can I go about adding a custom app in the dropdown for email clients in the default app dialogue in gnome please?
<[segfault]> compdoc: Once you have tried their hyper-scroll wheel, you won't want to go back.  I have never had probs with any wireless Logitech in Linux, but that's just me. I run an MK700 atm.
<_form> hi. some1 knows a graphical terminal-program (to connect to console), where you can copy+paste simply with marking (copy) and right-click (paste), without any popup menus?
<DaGeek247> ActionParsnip what dialog?
<erUSUL> _form: default in x is highlight to copy and 3rd button ( middle ) to aste
<stjohnmedrano> good ev, anyone tried on how to integrate facebook email to thunderbird? thanks
<erUSUL> _form: default in X is highlight to copy and 3rd button ( middle ) to aste
<erUSUL> paste*
<_form> erUSUL i know. i need rightclick
<ActionParsnip> DaGeek247: found it, but you know when you acess the preferred apps thing and there is a list
<ActionParsnip> DaGeek247: and you choose your defaul browser and such, its in gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/applications/
<erUSUL> _form: why? what would you mapp the right click behavior to ?
<DaGeek247> th menu is where on the desktop?
<jgeli> Hi, does anyone know anything about this? before when i run scripts a dialog pops up with the options Run Run in terminal Display. Now when i click on a script it doesnt do that anymore. How can I get it back? Im on Gnome by the way.
<_form> erUSUL: putty behaviour - brain unable to lern new button
<[TK]D-Fender> _form: replace brain :)
<Auklet> Situation: I mounted a REMOTE(ssh) directory: /var/www                           How can I make it so any changes I do in a specific directory, will effect the remote: /var/www  ?
<erUSUL> _form: putty is aviable in the repos afaik... dunno if it can be used as plain terminal emulator
<Auklet> (a directory to a remote(ssh) directorry)
<chaosc> hi -- I'm wanting to install Ubuntu, but with /boot on my solid state drive, and my / and /usr on a 500GB hdd. how do I go about partitioning across 2 different drives during installation?
<mfilipe> hi! sometime, when I reboot, the ubuntu theme isn't applied. anyone knows what is the problem?
<erUSUL> !info pterm | _form
<ubottu> _form: pterm (source: putty): PuTTY terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-02-20-1 (maverick), package size 180 kB, installed size 524 kB
<_form> erUSUL: thx i try it
<jgeli> Can somebody help me? Im 5 minutes away from wiping my lucid clean for a new Meerkat install.
<coz_> hey all
<blackshirt> hey
<misiac> un roman este pe aici?
<share> !fr | misiac
<ubottu> misiac: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lint> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ceo> !dim
<g0tcha> hey guys, i installed apache on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop and the web directory is set to /var/www, i want to create a user called 'web' and give it access to /var/www.. anyone can help me do that?
<DrkCodeman> you could do adduser web and then do chown on that directory
<llutz_> Auklet: rsync, inode-watch should help
<chaosc> hi -- I'm wanting to install Ubuntu, but with /boot on my solid state drive, and my / and /usr on a 500GB hdd. how do I go about partitioning across 2 different drives during installation?
<[TK]D-Fender> jgeli: Justr ask your question
<jgeli> Hi, does anyone know anything about this? before when i run scripts a dialog pops up with the options Run Run in terminal Display. Now when i click on a script it doesnt do that anymore. How can I get it back? Im on Gnome by the way.
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: that is only the kernel... why have so little on the SSD?
<compdoc> theres two wireless keyboards listed on the ubuntu site, and only one is being sold anymore
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: One would think you'd put your whole OS there and maybe jsut mount your user folder from an HDD
<Lint> [TK]D-Fender, because only 1 directory can be on each drive?
<Roasted> Does anybody have any ideas on how I could set up Ubuntu systems connected to a Windows domain so that when the domain user logs in they get a link (no matter where it is, home dir, documents folder, or folder on desktop) to auto point to their share on the Windows file server?
<Auklet> llutz_: Is it instant change though as soon as I save something?
<[TK]D-Fender> Lint: Says who?
<xzcvczx> some time last year i saw an application for making python/glade templates and managing your python/glade projects but stuffed if i can remember what its called? anyone?
<llutz_> Auklet: that should be possible, using inode-watch
<Auklet> Nifty, thanks.
<Lint> without esotherical c..p like aufs & co.
<awij> Hello, please I need some help with icon theme customization.
<chaosc> [TK]D-Fender: Well, I have a 30GB SSD. My problem is that after all the updates and whatnot, I have very little space left. So I'm looking for a solution of yeah, installing the OS on my SSD and then doing all of my downloads, updates, etc, onto my 500GB
<Lint> jgeli, is it executable?
<jgeli> yes
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: Well you can tell your APPS to save onto that drive directly... or can jsut move your /home folder to that drive.
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: This is extremely common as a layout choice
<chaosc> [TK]D-Fender: wouldn't system updates still be being applied to the SSD?
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: Again, it isn't your OS that is going to break 30GB, its your DATA
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: go look at the size of your /home folder
<awij> anyone for icons customization help please?
<llutz_> Auklet: inotify, incrond   could be worth a look too
<dec0de> haii
<chaosc> [TK]D-Fender: 173.2 MB
<HF_acid> awij: try being more specific, what exactly are you attempting to do?
<chaosc> [TK]D-Fender: I don't have a lot of applications or anything, very minimalist. It's my updates that killed me.
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: Odd.. check with baobab as to where it's getting eaten up
<g0tcha> is there a way to give permission to a directory so 2 users can modify it?
<awij> HF_acid : i'm trying to replace folders icons by another theme ones, but only folder icons
<xzcvczx> chaosc: then you could make a file based fs on your 500gb and mount that where ever its being used
<xzcvczx> aka where the temp files are hanging around
<erUSUL> g0tcha: use a group with both users as memebers?
<llutz_> g0tcha: use a common group both users are memebers
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: I might suspect you are caching a ton of old versions you can trash...
<llutz_> arghh
<erUSUL> llutz_: same typo ....
<g0tcha> ok i added the same group as a secondary group but it didnt work
<erUSUL> XXDD
<chaosc> [TK]D-Fender: my /usr is 2.6GB
<g0tcha> let me try to add it as a primary group
<[TK]D-Fender> chaosc: Out of 30 that's not bad.
<llutz_> erUSUL: we are toooooo fast :)
<xzcvczx> chaosc: cd /; du -sh *
<g0tcha> erUSUL, that didnt work
<coz_>  hey guys
<[segfault]> g0tcha: See if the last post here helps you at all: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/79503-newb-apache-question-setting-permissions-var-www.html
<erUSUL> g0tcha: define did not work
<chaosc> [TK]D-Fender: scanning with baobab real quick
<g0tcha> erUSUL, permission denied to edit anything there.. im testing with a text file
<llutz_> why do people think jumping around in the filesystem is a good thing? use pathes and avoid having "." in $PATH
<erUSUL> g0tcha: maybe it is because of permissions in parent folder? did you "log out / log in" so the new groups take effect?
<HF_acid> awij: I'm afraid I don't have much experience with theme customization and am unfortunately not in front of my linux box, I'm attempting to search for a solution via google, I'll let you know if I find anything
<xzcvczx> llutz_: who thinks thats a good thing?
<psusi> llutz_: you shouldn't need to use paths since whatever you are running should already be on $PATH... you don't want . there because it's a security risk... you cd to someone else's directory and try to run a common command, and bam, you're running a trojan they left there for you
<llutz_> xzcvczx:all you guys prepending a pointless "cd /somewhere" to a command ;)
<llutz_> psusi: don't tell that to me...
<xzcvczx> llutz_: fine then..... du -sh /*
<xzcvczx> happy :P
<llutz_> xzcvczx: imho its bad habit to cd wild around (see psusi why), but unfortunately very common
<g0tcha> erUSUL, i did log out and log in again yes. btw, this is the /var/www directory that im trying to give permission to. ive installed it using my main desktop user, and now i created a second user to give it access there
<g0tcha> so i use the second user as a "web user" only and dont have to mix with the main account
<[TK]D-Fender> psusi: He didn't specify the path to the app... he simply didn't pass the target path to the app.. it's not like it would execute anything differently
<erUSUL> g0tcha: the usual procedire is to create www-data group and add users there then change the group of to www-data /var/www/
<psusi> llutz_: there is no reason not to other than why type two lines instead of one.  I think you misunderstood what I said...
<g0tcha> erUSUL, so i add "new-user" to www-data group and not to the group of the main user?
<g0tcha> cuz ls -la shows the group owner as the main user
<darkenvy> whats the files that controls my montior display? xorg.conf? where is it?
<llutz_> psusi: its still bad habit to "cd" around
<xzcvczx> llutz_: well then i am a bad user... so sue me
<psusi> llutz_: why?
<coz_> darkdevil,  not sure its there but  look in /etc/X11
<xzcvczx> however i would never have '.' in path
<xzcvczx> well knowingly anyway
<olit> darkenvy use whereis xorg.conf
<darkenvy> you know the aanswer though dont you :)
<darkenvy> init.d?
<psusi> llutz_: the only reason not to is to save keystrokes... and if you plan on doing multiple commands in the target directory, then you save more by cding there first than passing the path to each command
<ruan> why is my computer showing an unmounted iso?
<llutz_> psusi: just to minimize the risk of doing something unwanted. stay here and read how many people deleted wrong dirs/files because they didn't realize where in the filesystem they were
<psusi> ruan: because it isn't mounted?
<darkenvy> So I got 3 locations :S
<llutz_> psusi: jsut one example
<darkenvy> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg /usr/lib64/xorg /usr/include/xorg
<ruan> psusi: isn't it supposed to disappear when it's unmounted? its an iso
<psusi> llutz_: that's pretty hard to do when the path is right there in the prompt all the time ;)
<psusi> it takes tallent to screw that up, hehe
<llutz_> psusi: you expect people to read? whow
<kujablak> what software can I use to read the code of a .jpg ?
<xzcvczx> llutz_: lol that was once and yes i did <DONT DO THIS>rm -rf  /</DON"T DO THIS> accidentally as root
<psusi> llutz_: that and have situational awareness
<olit> darkenvy  what exactly are you doing
<[segfault]> darkenvy: There is no xorg.conf by default in 10.10, but you can make one and add anything you need to it if your monitor needs some custom setup.
<HF_acid> awij: I'm having trouble finding specifics but it seems that you may be able to extract elements from both themes and then mix and match them in a new custom one. see http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/850244-mix-n-matching-icons-from-different-themes-in-ubuntu-910/    also this guy was apparently able to combine several (so there must be a way) http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854865      I suggest you dig deeper
<llutz_> psusi: you're an optimist
<darkenvy> I found it on ubuntu forums. its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psusi> llutz_: naw... I just think if you're that clueless, you don't belong in a command prompt in the first place.. whenever you try to make things more idiot proof, they build a better idiot ;)
<darkenvy> I have to goto 1 monitor for a week, but this 4 monitor setup with xinerama was HELL setting up
<overclucker> darkenvy: now that you've found xorg.conf, you should probably create a back up . ..
<ikonia> /whoi/last 122.177.14.120
<ikonia> oops
<ruan> is there a warning given before using rm-rf? it should shout: WARNING: you are about to delete all of your files
<ruan> y/n
<llutz_> psusi: i agree but being here in the channel for a while showed me a different reality. sorry for being <ot>
<psusi> ruan: did you manually run losetup and then mount /dev/loop0?
<xzcvczx> ruan: there effectively is now
<coz_> ruan,  I have never seen a warning
<overclucker> ruan: not for ubuntu, i dont thinkk
<xzcvczx> ruan: this was a number of years ago though
<coz_> xzcvczx,  what is the warning?
<ruan> psusi: no, i mounted it from gui
<psusi> ruan: no... unix assumes you know wtf you are doing... it doesn't hold your hand
<xzcvczx> coz_: oh i thought they had added a way to stop you doing it
<becker_11> Can someone please tell me the correct name for the chromium browser on the command line so I can launch it please
<llutz_> ruan: some distros have an alias to rm (rm = rm -i)
<overclucker> ruan: you can enable it if you compile coreutils from source
<psusi> ruan: you sure you unmounted it?  try to eject it
<darkenvy> so how do I restart GDM? the old method of doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart gives me that bullcrap about upstart. Why cant I find ANY documentation on the usage of upstart?
<HF_acid> ruan: you can run rf with a flag that warns you about deleting files, see llutz_^
<ruan> psusi: i unmounted it from gui
<coz_> xzcvczx,  no but what was added is a warning to close the terminal  in case you accidentally click close or alt+F4  while its running espeically as root user
<joel135> becker_11: chromium-browser
<becker_11> joel135: thanks'
<HF_acid> darkenvy: sudo service gdm stop/start (one after the other not both at the same time)
<xzcvczx> coz_: my bad.... my memory must be failing
<olit> darkenvy, i think you need to reconfigure xserver
<coz_> xzcvczx,  no I doubt that,,, new things pop up withouth any  explanation sometimes
<coz_> without
<darkenvy> why do you think I neeed to reconfigure xserver?
<darkenvy> I dont have any issues I jsut like the old command :)
<xzcvczx> anyway i did rm -rf / at one stage.... wondered a) why it took so long and b) why cd/ls were no longer working afterwards
<coz_> oops
<darkenvy> what was that?
<olit> darkenvy, why you want to restart gdm anyways
<xzcvczx> i had actually meant to do rm -rf .
<darkenvy> Ive seen this in other channels too
<coz_> darkenvy,  that was a netsplit
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Da|Mummy> the interwebz is dying!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> darkenvy: « man upstart » « man initctl » « man init » « man 5 init »
<erUSUL> !upstart | darkenvy
<ubottu> darkenvy: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<olit> netsplit
<ruan> is netsplit still happening?
<Da|Mummy> everyone hide your women!
<coz_> ruan,  probably not if people are still joining at an alarming rate :)
<darkenvy> I want to restart GDM to create a new xorg unrelated to this one with 4 monitors
<ruan> uh? what was that
<darkenvy> setup a new non-xinerama display with one monitor
<ikonia> ruan: it's gone, don't worry about it
<duongthaiha> hi i want to used the projector but every time i want to connect a projector i have to restart. I am using the ATI FGLRX driver anyone can help please?
<darkenvy> Im an everyday linux user, not a noob :P
<DJones> ruan: Spam, just ignore it
<ruan> oh, it looked like some kind of exploit
<coz_> darkdevil,  you might want a new session or delete the current xorg.conf ,, but in all honesty I have not gone beyond dual monitor set up and mine is done dynamically not via xorg.conf
<darkenvy> brb guys
<xzcvczx> duongthaiha: what do you mean you have to restart? crash or does it just not show up on projector?
<duongthaiha> xzcvczx:  it asked to to restart nothing like an error
<xzcvczx> whats the exact message as thats not much help
<Roasted> Does anybody have any ideas on how I could set up Ubuntu systems connected to a Windows domain so that when the domain user logs in they get a link (no matter where it is, home dir, documents folder, or folder on desktop) to auto point to their share on the Windows file server?
<xzcvczx> as it SHOULD be enough just to restart X at most
<pcbaby> ciao!
<duongthaiha> xzcvczx: the message is you have to restart to apply the setting?
<xzcvczx> Roasted: is it authed?
<pcbaby> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Roasted> xzcvczx, authed?
<Roasted> authenticated?
<Da|Mummy> xdcc list
<duongthaiha> xzcvczx:  thanks a lot if restart x its enough what is the best way of doing it? any command?
<xzcvczx> duongthaiha: well are you sure its restarting whole computer and not just restarting X already
<xzcvczx> ?
<llutz_> duongthaiha: xrandr should be able to enable/disable the 2nd screen
<callaghan> Hi everyone, I have a strange problem with playing flash videos: When I watch a video on youtube, close firefox, start up totem (every video player works) I can still see the last image of the youtube-video when I move the window over the place where it was shown in firefox. It's like it's stored in some sort of video cache, and everytime where there would be a black spot in any other video...
<callaghan> ...I watch on totem I can see the picture through. The only way I found to get rid of it is by restarting my session, but whenever I watch a youtube video the effect is back. A few days ago everything was ok so I suspect this has something to do with a flash update... Any suggestions?
<duongthaiha> xzcvczx: ohh it work just fine now :D
<duongthaiha> xzcvczx: thanks a lot
<xzcvczx> duongthaiha: that will be $49.99 USD :P
<NetRider> hi, i'm trying to install ogre 1.7xx and cegui 1.7xx but i have a problem with Blocks, somebody have an idea?
<xzcvczx> what are the blocks?
<Jorijn> hello. :-)
<NetRider> Code::Blocks 10.05
<Jorijn> just tried the alpha 3 of natty, wasn't really able... any of you tried using this with a dualscreen configuration?
<iceroot> Jorijn: #ubuntu+1
<oCean> Jorijn: help on natty in #ubuntu+1
<Jorijn> okay
<Jorijn> thank you
<shown_> ?
<coz_> Jorijn,   yes I have
<coz_> Jorijn,   not with current build however,,, if you want more inforamtion about the state if natty you need to go to the #ubuntu+1 channel
<Jorijn> coz_: were you able to get the desired effect?
<Darkenvy> That worked guys! Thanks
<coz_> Jorijn,   well I have nvidia and at that time...it worked well... although i didnt use the Unity interface,,, I used the classic gnome (no effect) session
<Darkenvy> now I can go to one monitor for a week and still keep my configuration of four :D
<Jorijn> coz_: I see, I didn't try the classic gnome one, still.. my goal is to use Unity
<Darkenvy> another issue Ive had for a long time (and im willing to splice and solder a fix if its in the DVI cable) but my 3D ready monitor is stuck on "MagicBright is not available"
<xzcvczx> some time last year i saw an application for making python/glade templates and managing your python/glade projects but stuffed if i can remember what its called? anyone?
<Darkenvy> meaning Ic ant change brightness or contrast on this monitor because it thinks its in nvidia's 3D mode
<coz_> Jorijn,  ah ok... well for dual monitors  ... global menu is a waiste of time in my opinion... it is far more efficient with menus on the application window
<Cradam> hi how do i add .rar support to archive manager?
<xzcvczx> coz_: would be quite nice if you were able to have a global menu per screen
<DJones> !rar | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jorijn> thats just a matter of taste.. coming from mac global menu is heaven
<erUSUL> !rar > Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam, please see my private message
<Cradam> thanks
<Darkenvy> from what I read on the forums, Nvidia does not see fit that the end uswer should be able to override the magic bright settings. but thats for windows users. were linux!
<coz_> xzcvczx,  well maybe ,, but remember the concept for global meny  ie  macos  was designed orginally because monitors for mac were about 9"  so global menu made sense on a small format screen
<coz_> xzcvczx,  quicker access
<stjohnmedrano> good ev, anyone tried on how to integrate facebook email to thunderbird? thanks
<coz_> xzcvczx,  on large realestate screens  , even for mac,, to travel the distance to the menus  from one end to the other wastes  time
<xzcvczx> coz_: thats actually rather true... my computers a mac and yeah with the 23" screen at 1920x1080 its rather annoying
<coz_> xzcvczx,  yep  it is an old habit in mac and a new  bad choice in linux
<coz_> xzcvczx,  fine for small netbook screens however which is why it was incorporated in orgianl mac
<coz_> oops
<xzcvczx> and 99% of the time i end up closing a window then having to potentially open another one or hold on dock to be able to qui it
<xzcvczx> quit
<coz_> xzcvczx,  right
<coz_> none the less... the appropriate channel for ubuntu 11.04  is   #ubuntu+1  :)
<lordjj> Hey. Do I need to add a repo for gettext-dev, it's not being found with apt-get install
<lordjj> same for autoconf-1.9 ("autoconf" seems to work tho, is that the same?)
<coz_> lordjj,  open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<jrz> ... crap connection
<coz_> lordjj,  type in gettext  and see if the dev package is available
<share> freenode is sucking
<coz_> its going to be a bad day :)
<share> lol
<bo_root> how can i use ifconfig to connect to open wireless
<llutz_> bo_root: "man iwconfig "
<milamber1> mwilson1023: if you repeat your find now, someone should be able to help
<Auklet> llutz_: Sorry, I'm not understanding those solutions. It mentions it's possible, but I see no tutorials I can understand.
<callaghan> Does someone know of a way to clear the 'video cache', the usually black and empty area that is shown when opening a video player, where the video is displayed?
<jlh2206> Can a file system that went read only be remounted as rw?  I have tried sudo mount -o remount /  .... thanks!
<Cradam> come on synapic, you should be  be done by now
<mwilson1023> milamber1, I've already found the fix.
<erUSUL> jlh2206: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<oCean> jlh2206: try -o remount,rw
<Cradam> its done lol
<Auklet> Tutorials on "How to mirror a directory".
<mwilson1023> just change the address from 10.04.1 to 10.04.2
<lordjj> coz_: there is no gettext-dev, just gettext or libgettext-ocaml-dev
<mwilson1023> :)
<skutr3> hey can someone help me switch desktop environments please?
<jrz> so... how to share a directory of files, with a simple protocol?
<NetRider> somebody help me with OGRE and CEGUI 1.7xx please
<xzcvczx> jih2206: why did it go ro?
<erUSUL> jlh2206: but if it went ro better boot a livecd and check the filesystem from there
<milamber1> mwilson1023: did someone update the site?
<milamber1> jrz: apache and wget?
<xzcvczx> NetRider: you expect help then answer when someone asks you to clarify
<jrz> milamber1: I already run apache... the client is a an apple
<mwilson1023> oh, I haven't posted a forum if you are asking.
<NetRider> ok srry
<xzcvczx> jrz: well you can use afp or windows file sharing/samba or nfs
<oal> Is it possible to make ubuntu remember everything I had open last time i used my pc, when it boots?
<skutr3> can someone help me switch desktop environments please?
<xzcvczx> jrz: or even ssh+fuse
<milamber1> mwilson1023: post it in this channel now and hopefully someone will be able to take the appropriate actions to fix the site for others :)
<skutr3> i installed lubuntu and i want to switch to it
<xzcvczx> skutr3: don't reask a question wintin 30secs
<mwilson1023> ok
<jrz> xzcvczx: unfortunately, I want to restrict access to a certain dir.. and I'm not a big fan of giving someone ssh credentials, or even updating the firewall
<mwilson1023> I have a complaint about the download page:
<skutr3> xzcvczx: i dont have time
<jrz> xzcvczx: smb is blocked over the net, and afp is crap to setup
<ruan> oal: activity journal on ubuntu software center?
<xzcvczx> jrz: well if you don't want ssh then any of the others are going to require firewall changes
<jrz> + I doubt it will work with this bitch ass provider
<mwilson1023> The links to the 10.10 LTS release are all broken, and point to 10.04.1 instead of the updated 10.04.2
<oCean> jrz: mind your language please
<jrz> xzcvczx: I am willing to change my firewall, but 'm not giving anybody ssh access  / port-22
<jrz> oCean: ok
<xzcvczx> skutr3: then come back when you have more time
<mwilson1023> I just switched the 1 at the end with 2 and it downloaded.
<milamber1> mwilson1023: 10.04LTS torrent links*
<jrz> oCean:   read: upc.nl lol
<skutr3> xzcvczx: i cant
<mwilson1023> oh, haha yea the torrent links
<mwilson1023> :)Copy/Paste
<milamber1> :)
<lordjj> Hey, I need to do this: http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/subversion  but I can't find gettext-dev or autoconf-1.9
<jrz> vsftpd was setup semi correct.. but after uploading a file, the permissions where 200 or somehting
<mwilson1023> ty milamber1
<xzcvczx> jrz: well change vsftpd's default perms then
<skutr3> can someone help me switch desktop environments please i just installed lubuntu and want to switch to it
<jrz> xzcvczx: how?  I did that, but it didn't work ofcourse.
<HF_acid> oal: Maybe this is what your looking for? System > Preferences > Startup Applications  then go to the  options tab and check "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<erUSUL> skutr3: you should be able to cheese it the gdm login screen
<jrz> also, it complains about the anon_root being writable,  which is exactly what i want
<callaghan> skutr3: log out, click on your username, on the bottom of the screen you can choose your environment
<jrz> I want a full open ftp server. the most promiscious ftp server out there
<skutr3> erUSUL: ok
<jrz> no logins, just anonymous
<skutr3> callaghan: ty
<jrz> lol... how hard is that to get? :/
<erUSUL> choose*
<jlh2206> fschk always comes back clean,  this is on a flash/usb
<oal> HF_acid, thank you! :)
<jrz> maybe vs is a bad choice... it should be very insecure,
<xzcvczx> jrz: whats your umask in the vsftpd config?
<jrz> I tried 777 and 000
<arand> lordjj: I think the package is simply called "gettext"
<HF_acid> oal: Glad to help
<Khufu> What does this mean /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
<nemo> Hey guys, this has been bugging me for a while.  http://m8y.org/tmp/temp.txt
<tim167> hi, i want to access my webcam from 2 programs at the same time, can anyone help ?
<nemo> X seems to be leaking memory
<ruan> is there a way i can open a linux executable from wine?
<jrz> xzcvczx: I removed vsftp with apt, and if I install it agains, there's not config file anymore
<jnlsnl_> heyas
<nemo> don't recall when it happened. either lucid or maverick
<nemo> is it worth of a bug you think?
<erUSUL> Khufu: you do not have libgcc-dev installed or something like that
<nemo> worthy
<xzcvczx> ruan: why would you want to?
<jnlsnl_> can i link my music folder on root drive to my music folder on another mounted drive? (-:
<llutz_> Auklet: http://tinyurl.com/5agzrz    as an example how to use incron. use this to trigger rsync syncing your dirs
<jlh2206> remount, rw / did not work... cannot remount block device /dev/mapper/root read-write is write protected
<xzcvczx> jlh2206: why was it remounted ro?
<ruan> xzcvczx: theres a game i play, it supports linux but theres a lobby for windows that i want to launch, i want the lobby to launch the linux executable
<jrz> stop: Unknown instance   lol
<mwilson1023> jnlsnl_, it would only work if both drives were mounted, and sometimes it's a pain
<nemo> ruan: Spring? :)
<jnlsnl_> mwilson1023 the drive im trying to link to is my "data" drive, and it's in my fstab
<ruan> nemo: yep!
<nemo> ruan: eh. native lobby is better anyway
<xzcvczx> jrz: so are you trying ot make a ftp or just a rw share?
<ruan> nemo: i prefer tasclient to springlobby
<nemo> ruan: springlobby that is
<jnlsnl_> mwilson1023 can i do this with symlinks? or am i misunderstanding the symlink concept
<jrz> xzcvczx: just a fullaccess share
<NetRider> i follow this tutorial http://poleonlinux.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-install-ogre-17-cegui-071-ode.html and i have a problem in the 12 step, http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1858/errord.png
<mwilson1023> is it protected? idk, I'm no nerd about fstab usage and symlink stuff, sorry.
<mwilson1023> I'm just working my way up to user-friendly rank :)
<jnlsnl_> haha me too :)
<ruan> well, all i need is to pipe batch to bash
<xzcvczx> jrz: right click on folder and choose folder sharing?
<llutz_> jnlsnl_: sudo mount --bind /media/musicfolder  /home/user/myownmusic
<lordjj> as for autoconf-1.9, there are "autoconf" "autoconf2.13" and "autoconf2.59. Whuch one should do it for this task?: http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/subversion
<jrz> xzcvczx: it's a server, and smb is blocked by almost every isp here
<ruan> hmm...... batch creates a file, and a bash script runs, waiting for the file to be created, if its created it will run the script to spring..
<ruan> :D
<xzcvczx> i can tell you right now an anonymous ftp is really not a good idea in that case
<jlh2206> kernel is detecting an unknown error and fails to write the journal then remounts ro
<jrz> xzcvczx: I don't care.. it's for only a few hours, and it's firewalled
<jrz> I will only allow 1 ip to access the ports.
<xzcvczx> jlh2206: run the smart utilities on it
<jnlsnl_> llutz_ seriously, that is AWESOME
<jnlsnl_> llutz_ its working! but how can i unbind just in case :)
<ruan> jnlsnl_: umount directory
<jrz> I don't get why it is so damn hard to just share a folder with someone over the internet
<llutz_> jnlsnl_: in /etc/fstab: /media/musicfolder  /home/user/myownmusic bind none 0 0
<jrz> lol
<jnlsnl_> llutz_ so that its bound on boot?
<jnlsnl_> thanks ruan
<xzcvczx> jrz: its not when you use scp :P
<jlh2206> it is a flash drive
<jrz> the internet got so messed up.. all these applications and protocols....  the net used to be nice
<jrz> xzcvczx: I refuse to give someone ssh access just to edit 2 directories
<ruan> jnlsnl_: fstab mounts at boot, yes
<xzcvczx> jrz: then limit them to only using scp
<xzcvczx> with a chroot :P
<sipior> jrz: you are officially the Old Man of the internet.
<ruan> lol
<jrz> xzcvczx: then I will still have to be sure all permissions in the whole system are set up correctly, and limit some directories... + scp is 'hard to use' for designeds
<jnlsnl_> ruan cool! :-)
<xzcvczx> jrz: and whats wrong with it setting the perms to 200 anyway?
<jrz> sipior: lol :-)
<xzcvczx> jrz: logically you are root so you can just change them later
<pcpower> I filed this bug yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/728830  can anyone take a look and see if they have any suggestions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728830 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Reproducible: OpenGL application segfaults Xorg (w/ nvidia driver) every 15 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<sipior> jrz: if you're interested in long-term collaborative filesharing, check out dropbox
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jlh2206> xzcvczx: it is a flash usb drive
<xzcvczx> jlh2206: well try unmounting it and replugging it and try mounting it again
<xzcvczx> if you get the same error i would be rather cautious with it
<jrz> sipior:  I have dropbox from pre pre pre beta.. I love it.. but unfortunately, I'm not going to install it on my server  just for that
<villem> Hi would love some help
<jrz> sipior: dropbox is developing way too slow though.. still no  sync any folder, no permissions,  crappy paid plans
<sipior> jrz: why not? easier than worrying about anonymous ftp. the problem has already been solved for you.
<villem> can any1 provide me with software related
<jrz> sipior: that true though
<xzcvczx> villem: you need to provide a bit more information than that
<jrz> sipior: but it's insane that I cannot do filesharing over the net, with my own server
<asdofindia> how about using torrents to do that?
<sipior> jrz: well of course you can. what's stopping you?
<villem> okei, i require a programm for creating an usb disc for MHDD
<jrz> and I have to use a 3rd party  company :S
<sam-_-> look at this screenshot: some flashvideos look this way (not all) http://i.imgur.com/HWRbX.png  (i'm using the 64-bit beta version of flash and 10.10) any suggestions?
<lordjj> Hi, build instructions of a program require autoconf-1,9, is it ok to install latest autoconf instead?
<xzcvczx> lordjj: quite often they require a particular version
<villem> xzcvczx : can u help me out
<jrz> sipior:  isps that block stuff,  ftpservers that do not to what I want.. nginx that does not have loadable modules.
<xzcvczx> villem: whats mhdd?
<villem> its a programm that tests hdd
<xzcvczx> jrz: if you configure the ftpserver correctly it will do what you want
<sipior> jrz: time for a new isp, then.
<waxrose> lordjj, What are you trying to build?
<jrz> xzcvczx:  I want my anonymous root to be fully RW
<villem> xzcvczx, i just need a programm that creates bootable usb
<xzcvczx> villem: so why are you asking it in #ubuntu?
<jrz> xzcvczx: and vsftp will not allow that
<villem> xzcvczx, because im using ubuntu
<xzcvczx> jrz: i believe you said it was a warning not an error
<jrz> nope
<lordjj> xzcvczx: Well it's said that it requires autoconf-1.9, but the synaptic-package-manager only contains: "autoconf" "autoconf2.13" and "autoconf2.59"
<jrz> it's an error preventing me to login
<xzcvczx> lordjj: what version is "autoconf"?
<abhijeet> hi guys.. recent i got in to problem after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 rc...
<landonwo> I want to add a confirmation prompt when I type in "sudo poweroff" in the command line, anyone know how to do that?
<xzcvczx> abhijeet: #ubuntu+1
<abhijeet> ok
<Khufu> erUSUL: you have any other suggestions?
<jrz> I'll probably just create a user for it...  for which i have to install a tool to generate an htaccess password file ofcourse
<jrz> lol
<xzcvczx> landonwo: alias?
<villem> xzcvczx, I just need a programm that creates bootable usb stick in ubuntu
<jrz> maybe i'll just install some crappy  php script which opens a whole directory
<lordjj> xzcvczx: 2.65-3ubuntu1
<xzcvczx> villem: well i don't know one and unless the program is designed to be run alone you will need more than that
<landonwo> How can I set confirmation prompt in alias? I want it to ask"Do you really want to shutdown? yes/no
<villem> ty
<waxrose> villem, You can use dd to put it on a usb. If you are using Ubuntu right now then you can use the program available in the administration tab.
<xzcvczx> landonwo: the fact they are typing sudo poweroff then potentially their password is not enough?
<xzcvczx> you really need a confimation prompt?
<landonwo> yes
<landonwo> I'm always ssh'ed in to my server at home through a vm, and I forget, so when I go to powerdown the vm, I actually turn off the server
<oal> Any way to rearrange and resize windows in ubuntu from a script, like Devil's Pie did before? (doesn't work anymore)
<landonwo> I could just be smarter, but I think this could be fast and easy, and just another failsafe
<wang_> hello
<waxrose> Hello
<xzcvczx> landonwo: maybe just remove poweroff from being able to be sudo'd
<xzcvczx> landonwo: then you will have to sudo su -; poweroff
<denizhan> hi, i can't get 5.1 sound on my hd realtek o/b sound card. only right speaker seems to be working. i updated alsa drivers and i put alsa stuff on ppa so its updated. i maxed out all options in alsamixer. i choose 5.1 on sound preferences-output options. i am out of ideas what can i do.
<xzcvczx> or sudo su -c poweroff
<landonwo> that's not a bad idea, how would I go about doing that?
<xzcvczx> landonwo: man sudoers or google sudoers
<lordjj> xzcvczx: will installing all 3 available versions cause conflict?
<xzcvczx> no
<xzcvczx> lordjj: what are you trying to build?
<lordjj> xzcvczx: http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/subversion
<lordjj> xzcvczx: latest build of Warmux
<landonwo> thanks, looking it up now
<waxrose> landonwo, What are you trying to do?
<abhijeet> does anyone know how to install ati drivers from CLI...
<xzcvczx> waxrose: make poweroff harder to accidetnally do
<landonwo> I'm wanting to add a confirmation prompt to sudo shutdown, however I may just remove poweroff from the sudo list
<landonwo> yup
<abhijeet> jockey-gtk is not working as am working in safe mode
<landonwo> if you can think of a way to add a confirmation prompt, that would be nice too
<jlh2206> How can I convert dmesg tics to standard time?
<Afflicto> Hello World!
<xzcvczx> jlh2206: work out exactly what time you turned on the computer?
<asdofindia> hello afflicto
<Afflicto> I'm new to Ubuntu :)
<Afflicto> (ka total noob)
<Afflicto> aka*
<waxrose> landonwo, From cli correct?
<llutz_> jlh2206: http://klikics.de/paste/1253374530.html
<landonwo> waxrose: yes
<Afflicto> Hello asdofindia
<landonwo> waxrose, I'm thinking I can use some sort of alias, just not exactly sure how
<lordjj> waxrose: I'm trying to build latest warmux build: http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/subversion
<Afflicto> If anyone wants to help me out - would be highly appeciated!. First question is.. I have links on my desktop that goes to my 4 different Hard Drives. If I select them and hit "delete" what happens? :-O
<asdofindia> ya afflicto, everyone is a noob once... just like everyone sucks *00b once
<erUSUL> Afflicto: if you do not want them there just disable the show volumes in nautilus config
<jlh2206> I can determine the time the machine started.  I want to know when a event occured after startup in the dmesg
<waxrose> landonwo, Look into "sudo shutdown -h now", I believe you can create a confirm prompt with that if I'm not mistaken. I'll search for you if I can remember where it's at.
<psusi> Afflicto: you can't delete them
<BluesKaj> what's the command to find what kind of format a USB stick has ?  df -h lists it as /dev/sdf1
<Afflicto> Ok, erUSUL. How do I do that exactly?
<erUSUL> Afflicto: alt + f2 run gconf-editor- go to apps>nautilus>desktop
<xzcvczx> landonwo: alias poweroff="echo 'use /sbin/poweroff'" :P
<erUSUL> Afflicto: tick off the apropiate checkbox
<psusi> BluesKaj: df -T will show the fs types as well
<BluesKaj> psusi, thanks
<landonwo> xzcvczx, what does that do exactly?
<Afflicto> ok wait
<xzcvczx> landonwo: well won't allow "poweroff" to work but it will allow /sbin/poweroff
<jlh2206> llutz: do you know of a bash script?
<xzcvczx> which you are less likely to do accidentally
<Afflicto> I have links on the desktop that looks like a Hard drive. "Win", "System Reserved", "Software\Games" and "Download".
<llutz_> jlh2206: some basics
<Afflicto> I checked the checkboxes in the Config-edit thing and it added more new icons only. (they were off).
<BluesKaj> psusi, so it's most likely fat32 if itlists as vfat , right ?
<psusi> BluesKaj: yea
<waxrose> lordjj, But what is your issue?
<jlh2206> llutz:  thanks!  I will give it a try
<waxrose> Just installing autoconf?
<jarwing> 有同胞在没？
<[segfault]> !cn | jarwing
<ubottu> jarwing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> psusi, ok , cool , we need a fat2 stick to record off our fender passport mixer/amp
<landonwo> so apparently that alias didn't work
<llutz_> jlh2206: if you prefer bash, rewrite that short perl-script, shouldn't be too hard. but why?
<landonwo> hence my very quick and abrupt disconnect
<xzcvczx> landonwo: really? who did you apply it as?
<xzcvczx> as it worked for me
<landonwo> as root, that may have been the issue
<denizhan> i am getting mono sound on my 5.1 system how can i fis it?
<landonwo> could you write that again
<denizhan> fix*
<landonwo> I'll add it as a user
<xzcvczx> landonwo: let me try it propoerly
<landonwo> xzcvczk: alright, I just checked my alias file and it's not in there, I must've added it incorrectly
<xzcvczx> nah alias doesn't hang round
<xzcvczx> you need to add it to your profile or your bashrc
<waxrose> landonwo, I created a bash script for you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/575552/
<waxrose> landonwo, That is the only way I know how to confirm a shutdown.
<waxrose> Just alias it.
<landonwo> you are amazing, thanks a ton
<waxrose> landonwo, No problem! Hope that works for you.
<xzcvczx> you may want to replace shutdown -h now with poweroff if you want the computer to actually turn off
<xzcvczx> as some won't turn off with the halt command
<waxrose> xzcvczx, shutdown -P ? right?
<waxrose> I forgot which flag it was.
<landonwo> does it really matter where I put the script?
<leo-1982> hey anyone can offer a tip on Skype?
<xzcvczx> waxrose: meh poweroff does the trick i don't know the flag
<xzcvczx> landonwo: no
<xzcvczx> make sure you chmod +x it though
<[segfault]> leo-1982: just go ahead and ask your question, and if someone knows the answer they will help you
<jrz> so basically vsftp is a crappy ftpserver
<jrz> anything related to anonymous is severely cripples
<xzcvczx> jrz: you are one of the few who think so
<sacarlson1> is there a way that I don't have to enter the passphrase for this sudo cryptsetup --key-file /dev/shm/password.txt luksOpen /dev/loop0 ; even when I give it the password it still wants me to type it
<xzcvczx> jrz: and as it should be
<leo-1982> yes, thanks! I wanted to ask how I can read the dbb files skype produces when we chat. I have googled it and doesn'e seem to find the answer somewhere...
<jrz> xzcvczx: why? if I want anonymous users, why won't it let me?  the defaults are seure.. if I want it to be insecure, it should let me
<yaaar_> jrz: anonymous ftp is bound to be limited in a "very secure" ftp server
<psusi> sacarlson1: a key file is not a text file with the password in it...
<waxrose> sacarlson1, You mean so you don't have to constantly type the same passphrase for each partition?
<sacarlson1> opps wrong line this one sudo cryptsetup --key-file /dev/shm/password.txt luksFormat /dev/loop0
<jrz> Then their site should state:   vsftpd: the ftpserver where anonymous logins can't do anything
<jrz> lol
<jrz> or call is no-ano-ftpd
<landonwo> when I add the script to the alias file, should I add it as a normal user, or sudo add it?
<xzcvczx> landonwo: i am not actually sure there maybe a way to do it with the sudoers file although im not sure
<sacarlson1> waxrose: yes I never want to type the password it will come from an encrypted online source
<jrz> anon_other_write_enable=YES besically doesn't work
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Is there any Ubuntu music production channel on this server?
<denizhan> wtf
<sacarlson1> psusi: well it does work on the first line so I guess it is a file with a password in it
<xzcvczx> well the fact is a lot of people use vsftpd just because of your screwed up use case of it that it doesn't work for what you want
<waxrose> That was interesting.
<overclucker> jrz: sounds like you didn't want a secure ftp to begin with . . .
<jrz> I want a fully open anonymous ftpserver
<asdofindia> torrents
<jrz> I should have just installed proftpd, open up my firewall, wait a few minutes, and let the hackers make it work lol
<jrz> asdofindia: sure.. how are you going to use torrents to edit an html file
<asdofindia> oh, i'm sorry
<jrz> never mind.. I'm frustrated
<waxrose> jrz, Why?
<jrz> I will try again tomorrow when my negative energy is gone
<pcpower> I filed this bug yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/728830  can anyone take a look and see if they have any suggestions?
<Afflicto> This is how it looks on my desktop: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/afflicto-linux   (live video) Any idea how to remove\disable these icons? - thankss
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728830 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Reproducible: OpenGL application segfaults Xorg (w/ nvidia driver) every 15 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<compdoc> rare for me to see splits on freenode
<xzcvczx> compdoc: what sort of cave have you been living in?
<pcpower> compdoc: only happens daily
<abu> hi all.. i have problem .. wirles not work
<pcpower> whoops
<waxrose> abu, Can you be more specific?
<pascal__> Bonjour
<filthpig> Hi. I'm having some IRQ issues with a built-in pci RT2560 chip in a laptop. The card is registered and given a name (wlan0), but dmesg | grep rt25 gives this output: http://pastebin.com/BfgpBH0n Normally it said also said "Try setting pci=biosirq" and I've done that. Still same problem.. :(
<filthpig> Hi. I'm having some IRQ issues with a built-in pci RT2560 chip in a laptop. The card is registered and given a name (wlan0), but dmesg | grep rt25 gives this output: http://pastebin.com/BfgpBH0n Normally it said also said "Try setting pci=biosirq" and I've done that. Still same problem.. :(
<babalu> Hey guys'  best video editing software whit cool efects ?
<filthpig> omgnetsplits :(
<Da|Mummy> interwebz are dying!
<Da|Mummy> interwebz are dying!
<Da|Mummy> interwebz are dying!
<babalu> best video editing software whit cool efects ?
<sacarlson1> I found it finaly sudo cryptsetup --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 luksFormat /dev/loop0 /dev/shm/password.txt ; for some reason on luksformat it's different syntax then with luksOpen line
<yepitsme19> Hey guys, got a quick question. I'm trying to dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu 10.10. Its all set up and working great except for wifi. Most of the time it doesn't even show wireless connections, but when it does it won't connect. Any ideas?
<Guest31653> http://bux4ad.com/_2ba3a196.htm
<a_> hi
<waxrose> yepitsme19, In Ubuntu?
<yepitsme19> Yea
<babalu> best video software whit cool efects?
<babalu> editor
<filthpig> babalu, OpenShot
<MagicJ> I have a 10.4 system that is realtively standard, I run apt-get dist-upgrade on a daily basis.  And all works.  NOW: I get the message that errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-... - how do I clean/fix this
<babalu> it has cool efects?
<filthpig> babalu, as cool as they get.
<free_node_failin> ahhahahahahaha
<free_node_failin> ahhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<free_node_failin> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<free_node_failin> Where can I download Ubuntu 11.04»
<free_node_failin> ??
<om26er> wow netsplit hold on :D
<rww> free_node_failin: ask in #ubuntu+1
<free_node_failin> Where can I download Ubuntu 11.04?
<free_node_failin> alpha
<free_node_failin> ?
<free_node_failin> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<free_node_failin> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<om26er> free_node_failin, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/alpha-3/
<free_node_failin> om26er: is it the latest?
<lahwran> anyone know of a guide to removing ubuntu after a dualboot with windows? I'm trying to reassure a friend that if they don't like ubuntu it will be easy to remove
<waxrose> yepitsme19, Have you right clicked on the wireless icon and enabled wireless?
<babalu> when is the live release date?
<babalu> for unbuntu 11
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<free_node_failin> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<a_> if me want install anything it say
<a_> Please insert the above CD/DVD into the drive '/media/cdrom/' to install software packages from the medium.
<babalu> ty
<om26er> free_node_failin, you want the daily ISO or alpha3?, there is a later ISO than alpha-3 too ;)
<free_node_failin>  #ubuntu-release-party
<yepitsme19> waxrose, yes
<a_> help please
<babalu> so its out ?
<babalu> it says 3/3
<waxrose> yepitsme19, What type of wireless card do you have?
<free_node_failin> om26er: ok alpha3 is good to go
<a_> who ?
<free_node_failin> im going to make a torrent download
<free_node_failin> im a pirate
<free_node_failin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/alpha-3/natty-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<rww> free_node_failin: Again, #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion.
<free_node_failin> k
<waxrose> rww, Hello. :)
<nobody> s
<IdleOne> a_: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, click on settings in the menu and then on Repositories. Disable the Ubuntu CD and close the window. When it asks to reload click on reload and then try installing a package.
<yepitsme19> So is anyone able to help me at all?
<waxrose> yepitsme19, What type of wireless card do you have?
<free_node_failin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<free_node_failin> where is the md5 hashes?
<IdleOne> !hashes > free_node_failin
<ubottu> free_node_failin, please see my private message
<filthpig> Hi. I'm having some IRQ issues with a built-in pci RT2560 chip in a laptop. The card is registered and given a name (wlan0), but dmesg | grep rt25 gives this output: http://pastebin.com/BfgpBH0n Normally it said also said "Try setting pci=biosirq" and I've done that. Still same problem.. :(
<yepitsme19> waxrose, Not sure. All it says is 802.11n wireless LAN card
<Scunizi_> I know some/most intel video cards might have issues .. but how well is the GMA X4500 supported on ubuntu?  I'm thinking of a new motherboard and most have that card built in.
<free_node_failin> tks IdleOne
<Scunizi_> .
<mahound_> hello
<mahound_> after the last software update, i have absolutely no sound
<mahound_> i am using maverick
<mahound_> any suggestions? :/
<IdleOne> mahound_: check the sound prefs and make sure nothing is muted
<SymbianUser> hi there
<queso> Is there a way to see the packages that are not included in a minimum install vs the base server install?
<IdleOne> mahound_: also make certain the correct output device is selected
<mahound_> IdleOne, did it already :/ even alsamixer
<IdleOne> !sound > mahound_
<ubottu> mahound_, please see my private message
<pahrohfit> can anyone tell me why sudo is promting me for my password up login
<GeekyAdam> anyone know of a *WORKING* method to tweet from command-line?
<IdleOne> mahound_: those links ubottu sent may be helpful
<IdleOne> GeekyAdam: quick search shows: bti - command line micro-blogging tool
<Cradam> has anyone here installed quake 2 on ubuntu?
<GeekyAdam> IdleOne: ive been trying bti for the last hour...no luck yet
<IdleOne> GeekyAdam: sorry
<Cradam> again
<vn> hi, what's the trick already to recover a file I just rm'ed?
<GeekyAdam> IdleOne: np thx
<GeekyAdam> anyone else?
<he_> hi
<Cradam> to avoid risk of netsplit join ser
<he_> hi
<Cradam> irc.shakeababy.net
<Afflicto> hey guys have some issues with the "RythmBox" program playback wierd noises when using "Analog Surround 5.1 Output". Any idea?
<he_> fuck
<he_> fuck
<he_> fuck you
<he_> you ma
<DJones> !language | he_
<ubottu> he_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> GeekyAdam: take a look at this http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/253/ultimate-geek-stuff-twidge-twitter-command-line-client-for-ubuntulinux
<asdofindia> !language | asdofindia
<ubottu> asdofindia, please see my private message
<Cradam> baha
<asdofindia> aha, i liked ubottu
<pahrohfit> can anyone tell me why sudo is promting me for my password up login
<filthpig> pahrohfit, for access to your network card
<IdleOne> pahrohfit: your login password is also your sudo password
<manpat> pahrohfit, is it to unlock your keychain?
<filthpig> I'm having some IRQ issues with a built-in pci RT2560 chip in a laptop. The card is registered and given a name (wlan0), but dmesg | grep rt25 gives this output: http://pastebin.com/BfgpBH0n Normally it said also said "Try setting pci=biosirq" and I've done that. Still same problem.. :(
<pahrohfit> i don't want it to prompt me to preload it ... i want it to prompt me when i want to use sudo
<Cradam> lolz at quakenet
<Blazento> i think i'm in the middle of destroying my ubuntu install... anything i can do to stop it? I was tryuing to troubleshoot my php install and run apt-get remove libxml2... and now i'm seeing Removing gnome-terminal ...
<Radostin> #ubuntu
<Blazento> the terminal has been streaming "Removing.... " about every program i have
<Abhijeet> how can i install the opensource Ati driver in ubuntu using cli??
<fidyduce> how do i open a "place" as root?
<GeekyAdam> IdleOne: gonna try out twidge thx
<Abhijeet> fidyduce, gksu nautilus
<IdleOne> GeekyAdam: let me know how it works out.
<filthpig> I'm having some IRQ issues with a built-in pci RT2560 chip in a laptop. The card is registered and given a name (wlan0), but dmesg | grep rt25 gives this output: http://pastebin.com/BfgpBH0n. Originally it also said "Try setting pci=biosirq" and I've done that. Still same problem.. :(
<_jason> Blazento: hope you didn't remove apt-get and install ubuntu-desktop
<fidyduce> abhijeet: huh?
<pahrohfit> can anyone tell me how to stop sudo from prompting all users for thier password upon login??
<Abhijeet> fidyduce, what happen ??
<Blazento> jrib no i didn't
<Blazento> jrib, i just ran apt-get remove libxml2
<jrib> pahrohfit: sudo doesn't prompt when you login.  Can you be more specific?
<fidyduce> abhijeet: you said "fidyduce, gksu nautilus" to my question, i am not sure what that means.... lol
<filthpig> pahrohfit, if you go to Keys and Passwords (or something to that effect) you can set no password for your keyring.. That will remove the prompt, but then your keyring is wide open too.
<Great> Does anyone know how to set a delay on the screen edge thing?
<lazarus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575573/ grr fails
<Blazento> damn... all my programs are gone
<IdleOne> Blazento: undo whatever you just did
<filthpig> jrib, he needs to unlock his keyring to use network
<GeekyAdam> sort of newb question: is there a point at which having too many repos is a bad thing? my sources.list file is a lot longer than it used to be.
<geekbri> GeekyAdam: i wouldn't add repos you dont WANT but if you are using all of them its fine.  it just means your apt-get update might take a little longer :)
<IdleOne> GeekyAdam: bad thing? no but you may want to be careful with what repos you add to sources.
<Blazento> how can you undo?
<pahrohfit> jrib: its prompting me upon login ...[sudo] password for prophet:
<Blazento> i think it's just gone
<pahrohfit> jrib: shows up right when i log in
<zees313> hi
<dorb> why is it that a process for a crashed program cannot be killed? I do "sudo kill [pid]", yet a "ps aux | grep transmission" reveals that nothing has changed..
<IdleOne> Blazento: you said you removed something, reinstall it
<pahrohfit> filthpig: i don't want shit pre-unlocking anything until i'm ready to use it
<jrib> pahrohfit: you're logging in at a tty?
<pahrohfit> jrib: ssh
<jrib> pahrohfit: ah, well check your ~/.bashrc and such then.  That's not standard
<ThinkT510> dorb: sudo kill -9 pid
<saaz> #ubuntu
<Guest751> when trying to repair the MBR of a dual boot system (WinXP/Ubuntu with GRUB), what would you suggest?
<ThinkT510> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tensorpudding> what's wrong with the MBR?
<Afflicto> Can someone tell me why I hear crackling noises when using 5.1 surround + audio input (using rythmbox) ?  (linux n00b here)
<Blazento> is there a system restore utility in ubuntu?
<fidyduce> ok so i installed a live disto to a thumb drive using "dd" and "sudo" and now the partition shows up separate from the live install, that is super! but sense the install was a "sudo" i can not copy a file to the location, how do i chmod or something to that effect?
<incidence> Is it possible to use nvidia + radeon drivers at the same time? I have two gfx adapters.
<Guest751> i suspect that part of a rootkit virus is still on the MBR, so i'd like to "overwrite with a clean MBR" if that's possible
<gsb> hi
<Guest751> both OSs are still booting, but windows is still behaving weird after a virus removal - something writing into explorer.exe's memory.
<Guest751> but i guess fixmbr would kill GRUB, right?
<tensorpudding> Guest751: why do you think fixing the MBR will fix your problem?
<tensorpudding> If it boots, then it's not the fault of the MBR at all
<gsb> i bought a new ipod nano, the guys at the store initialized it using a Mac, so its now formatted as HFS+, due to which its mounted readonly in Ubuntu and i can't transfer songs to it. is there any way i can format it with FAT32 in Linux itself. I don't want to install windows and then iTunes specially for this.
<Guest751> several malware removal tools claimed to have the virus removed, others said the MBR was still infected
<ThinkT510> !ipod | gsb
<ubottu> gsb: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Corleone> hi, i cant get my ubuntu connect to my router using WEP, but it has no problem connecting when WEP is off, any ideas??
<firefox_crashing> ei
<Guest751> i identified infected files from ubuntu and removed them after mounting the win partition, but the MBR i didn't touch
<gsb> ThinkT510: thanks
<ubuntu3231> hello everyone
<ThinkT510> gsb: np
<tensorpudding> you can always reinstall grub to the MBR
<ubuntu3231> i need help with grub2/10.10
<Ubuntu-User> What is Linux 2.6?
<tensorpudding> that will overwrite whatever might be there
<hmca> greetings,  i'm looking for a freenx nomachine - alternative , i just whant a X11 session from anywhere , using linux or osx clients, anyone ? thanks
<firefox_crashing> after the latest firefox update now it's crashing when im watching a youtube video and i close the separator! bug?
<ubuntu3231> I'm having troubles with my MBR too :P
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | ubuntu3231
<Abhijit> Ubuntu-User, its the kernel version
<ubottu> ubuntu3231: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Blazento> does anyone know or understand why apt-get remove libxml2 would remove every program on my harddrive?
<jrib> hmca: vnc or ssh -X
<Ubuntu-User> Abhijeet, If i'm using Ubuntu 10.04 What is the Kernel Version and how can i get the details about it?
<Guest751> so, after reinstalling grub on the MBR, the MBR will be rewritten and both systems will still boot?
<Blazento> i'm about to bit the bullet and re-install ubuntu if i can't a better solution
<Abhijeet> Ubuntu-User, use: uname -a
<jrib> Blazento: because other programs depend on it.  Why don't you just re-install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<asir1_> ???
<firefox_crashing> does anyone have this problem with firefox? it now crashes when closing a tab using flash
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu-User: Go to System Monitor, it'll be listed in the System tab
<hmca> jrib: i understand, but i need the "session concept, session that i can conect disconect"
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<Corleone> hi, i cant get my ubuntu connect to my router using WEP, but it has no problem connecting when WEP is off, any ideas??
<Ubuntu-User> Can you guys direct me to any link where i can read details about such information?
<Jackneill> i am on ubuntu and i installed mono-2.8.2
<albech> randomly Rhythmbox stops playing for a sec or so. anyone else have a problem like that?
<ThinkT510> !10.04 | Ubuntu-User
<ubottu> Ubuntu-User: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ente> hi
<Jackneill> i need to install glib-sharp where can i find it?
<ente> what does the #55 in uname -v mean? kernel recompiles?
<Jackneill> i googled it but i didnt find any good sitw
<firefox_crashing> 2.6.35-27-generic + firefox 3.6.14 + flash = crash
<jrib> hmca: I'm not sure what you mean, but I'm sure vnc probably accommodates you :)  But if you want to clarify for me: you want to connect and disconnect from a running session?  Like have some programs open, disconnect, open the connection somewhere else and still have the programs open?
<ente> firefox_crashing: there are some things on your system between the kernel and firefox
<ente> maybe paste dpkg -l :P
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<jrib> !vnc > hmca
<ubottu> hmca, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: there's a libglib2.0-cil package
<ente> !vnc > ente
<ubottu> ente, please see my private message
<HF_acid> firefox_crashing: Too generic to really narrow down the problem, did you try using the newer version of flash (codename shockwave? or is it square?), flash didn't play nice with firefox for me at first either
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: that's surely what you want
<hmca> jrib: exacly , conect - disconect -reconect , just like the freeNX and NoMachine,,      somesing like  x11vnc"server"
<Jackneill> thanks, can i get it: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-cil ?
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: also the -dev package if you intend on compiling Mono programs with it
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: yes
<malloc_> Corleone: WEP is insecure, you should use WPA / WPA2
<Jackneill> ok thanks
<HF_acid> Corleone: you can't connect at all? be more specific about the error if you can.  also I agree with malloc_
<Fone_Fanatic> hello ubuntu people. i have an issue that i would like some assitance with
<Corleone> malloc_: i know, but at the moment all i got is a WEP enabled router
<hmca> !vnc > hmca
<ubottu> hmca, please see my private message
<jrib> hmca: ok, don't some vnc implementations do that for you?
<Corleone> HF_acid: it can't connect when I turn on WEP, however when WEP is off, I have no problem connecting
<ente> what about RDP? why isn't that also mentioned in !vnc?
<ubuntu3231> ERRORS: http://pastebin.com/41ZchRWm
<tensorpudding> Corleone: did you make sure you input your WEP key correctly, and that you have the right type of WEP?
<ThinkT510> Fone_Fanatic: you need to explain your problem so that we can help
<ubuntu3231> So, what I'll try is /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda5
<Jackneill> tensorpudding: i already have that :s http://www.ideone.com/N6EyH this is my problem
<v0lksman> does anyone know of a tray notifier for asterisk or sip phones?
<Jackneill> i need 2 packeg
<Fone_Fanatic> i have an old pc that i installed ubuntu on, after completing the installation, it rebooted, showed the ubuntu splash screen then monitor blacked out (no signal)
<ubuntu3231> Installation finished. No error reported.
<hmca> jrib: seraching, so x11vnc server that open a gnome session for me
<Corleone> tensorpudding: yes correct WEP, how do i know what type of WEP i got? it doesnt say in the router admin page thing
<Fone_Fanatic> i rebooted into recovery
<jrib> hmca: there's a link on the vncoverssh page to a page with a list of vnc servers and how the work
<tensorpudding> Corleone: there's open and shared key
<tensorpudding> Corleone: do you have admin access to the router?
<Corleone> tensorpedding: yes i do
<tensorpudding> Corleone: if so you can always check the config there
<tensorpudding> Corleone: if not, try both
<Fone_Fanatic> selected resume and now its telling me that my bios supports NX but its not enabled, i went through all my bios settings but can't find anything regarding to NX Xd or EDB
<tensorpudding> Corleone: the Wireless Security tab in Network Manager has the config
<Corleone> tensorpudding: how do i try both? i know with open u simply put open, but what about shared?
<Corleone> tensorpudding: i have no option for my Speedtouch 570
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: i've got monodevelop installed from packages and it works fine
<Fone_Fanatic> i then disabled the cpu checker but same thing
<Jackneill> from?
<Fone_Fanatic> where do i go from here?
<Jackneill> i just make and make install
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: why are you installing monodevelop from source?
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: use the software center
<zees313> how to install itunes in my ubuntu?
<Jackneill> in the software center only 2.4
<Jackneill> i have 2.8.2
<Jackneill> .net 4
<Jackneill> what i need
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: that's probably the problem then, mismatched library versions
<ThinkT510> !itunes | zees313
<ubottu> zees313: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<zees313> plz if u answer mention my id please
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: if you're not using the packaged versions that's possible and you're pretty much on your own, read the monodevelop docs to find out what library versions are needed
<tensorpudding> you can install them by hand but it's messy and i don't recommend it
<Jackneill> hm
<Jackneill> thanks :(
<zees313> are there good packages for kids. I want that to teach my children
<tensorpudding> Jackneill: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5304/upgrading-to-mono-2-8 has info
<tensorpudding> zees313: in the software center there is an Education tab, full of educational apps
<firefox_crashing> metacity and latest flash is giving me problems
<firefox_crashing> anyone has this problem?
<zees313> how u use different colors of font tell me this method
<firefox_crashing> zees313: font from where?
<Fone_Fanatic> i need help, fresh install of ubuntu 10.10, shows black screen with _ flashing, then no signal in monitor
<zees313> means u replied me using red color how u do that?
<sipior> zees313: your irc client took care of that for you.
<Fone_Fanatic> i now pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and i'm at command
<IdleOne> zees313: most irc clients will highlight you if you nick name is used.
<mwilson1023> zees313, whenever it reads your name, it will highlight it red, so it's kindof an alert.
<dotirc> hola
<IdleOne> oye
<mwilson1023> hello!
<dotirc> alguien para charlar en español
<zees313> sipior: i just tried to check that
<mwilson1023> hello!
<IdleOne> !es | dotirc
<ubottu> dotirc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<firefox_crashing> !es | dotirc
<zees313> but there is no change of color in my writing
<sipior> zees313: did you include your nickname ("zees313") in the text?
<zees313> ubttu: just for zee313
<zees313> zee313:
<Fone_Fanatic> ur mistyping your name
<IdleOne> Fone_Fanatic: :)
<zees313> "sipior"
<zees313> no color chage??????????????
<Fone_Fanatic> zees313, you mistyped your name
<rhada> what is the quick command line to see if a process ie apache2 is running?
<Fone_Fanatic> you put zee313 without the s
<zees313> zees313
<IdleOne> rhada: ps aux | grep apache2
<jrib> rhada: ps -ef | grep apache2
<tensorpudding> rhada: 'pgrep apache'
<Fone_Fanatic> there u go
<psychol> who speak polish ?
<tensorpudding> !pl | psychol
<ubottu> psychol: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Fone_Fanatic> so can anyone help me please? fresh install of ubuntu, boots to black screen ( no signal in monitor)
<rhada> thanks for quick responce two versions thanks
<zees313> of if not done no problem. there are many other things to ask . No need to make u disturb on it.
<HF_acid> Fone_Fanatic: are you able to boot into the recovery mode? if so then does the safe graphics option work?
<IdleOne> zees313: it is a way the irc application uses to "grab" your attention to something that was said to you.
<Fone_Fanatic> yes into recovery and no on the safe graphics
<mkanyicy> ubuntu 10.10, sound just disappears until next reboot, occurs randomly once in a while, now i want a fix
<Fone_Fanatic> hf_acid, if i press ctrl+alt+f1 it shows command prompt
<firefox_crashing> where can I find the list of kernel releases?
<firefox_crashing> the latest is 2.6.35-27-generic
<zees313> vlc player is a good player on windows xp is it available for use in ubuntu. as it is free of cost
<firefox_crashing> vlc is the best
<jrib> zees313: yes, vlc is available through Software Center
<rhada> thanks command ine but why is there 3 entries for www.data I have just in stalled apache2 http://paste.debian.net/109582/
<ente> no
<ente> mplayer > vlc
<IdleOne> zees313: ALL applications in Ubuntu are free of cost.
 * ente hides
<firefox_crashing> ente: why is that
<firefox_crashing> because it's cli?
<ente> yes
<IdleOne> ente: personal preferences are irrelevant
<firefox_crashing> lol.
<shaullx> hello, how can i connect and disconnect my vpn connection in ubuntu 10.04 using the terminal?
<ente> it has  GUI which I don't use :P
<drc> firefox_crashing: http://www.kernel.org/
<firefox_crashing> tks drc
<Fone_Fanatic> hf_acid, failsafe graphic mode does the same thing, monitor looses signal
<jrib> ente: vlc has curses and command line interface too if you are ever interested
<zees313> yes that is why i want to completely transfer from Windows XP to Ubuntu. This is mainly due to u all cooperation
<terry> shaullx: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<clcqpal>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<bllhtto>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<ltabybp>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<xggyobq>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<aamhlab>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<fbaujba>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<yasnebu>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<eqbeepy>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<efcqxbw>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<jaiyitp>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<emjmhmi>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<lnwfzjn>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<cdjiifp>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<ivhvhao>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<jbwtqmf>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<hmtcaxs>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<tcudnyq>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<ujnmwtb>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<yccwrih>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<mgffbki>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<cuspfvs>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<uaxlify>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<vjmtouj>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<avxdlpt>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<pvyyzyz>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<bsgosmr>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<fbaujba>   IMGAY!!  OoOoooOoOOooooOoOoOoooooOoooo #oo #ooOo #OoOooOooooOOooOOo #ooOoo #ooooO #OoOOOooo #OooooooOOoooooOoooOoOoOoooOOOOooOoooo #OoOooOoooooooooO #oOOoo #oOOoOoOO #ooooOoO #O #ooOOO #OO #ooOo #oooooOoOooO #OOOooOOOoooOoooooOoOooOoOooOo #ooOoooOoooOooOooooOoooooooooooOoo #oooOooOoOOooOOoooOOoooOooooOoOOoO #ooooooOooOooooOoOoOooooOOOooOOooo #oOoooooooooo #oooooooOoOoOOoooOoooooOoooOoo #o #OooOOOO
<efcqxbw>   IMGAY!!  OoOoooOoOOooooOoOoOoooooOoooo #oo #ooOo #OoOooOooooOOooOOo #ooOoo #ooooO #OoOOOooo #OooooooOOoooooOoooOoOoOoooOOOOooOoooo #OoOooOoooooooooO #oOOoo #oOOoOoOO #ooooOoO #O #ooOOO #OO #ooOo #oooooOoOooO #OOOooOOOoooOoooooOoOooOoOooOo #ooOoooOoooOooOooooOoooooooooooOoo #oooOooOoOOooOOoooOOoooOooooOoOOoO #ooooooOooOooooOoOoOooooOOOooOOooo #oOoooooooooo #oooooooOoOoOOoooOoooooOoooOoo #o #OooOOOO
<grrhjyy>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<eqbeepy>   IMGAY!!  OoOoooOoOOooooOoOoOoooooOoooo #oo #ooOo #OoOooOooooOOooOOo #ooOoo #ooooO #OoOOOooo #OooooooOOoooooOoooOoOoOoooOOOOooOoooo #OoOooOoooooooooO #oOOoo #oOOoOoOO #ooooOoO #O #ooOOO #OO #ooOo #oooooOoOooO #OOOooOOOoooOoooooOoOooOoOooOo #ooOoooOoooOooOooooOoooooooooooOoo #oooOooOoOOooOOoooOOoooOooooOoOOoO #ooooooOooOooooOoOoOooooOOOooOOooo #oOoooooooooo #oooooooOoOoOOoooOoooooOoooOoo #o #OooOOOO
<yasnebu>   IMGAY!!  OoOoooOoOOooooOoOoOoooooOoooo #oo #ooOo #OoOooOooooOOooOOo #ooOoo #ooooO #OoOOOooo #OooooooOOoooooOoooOoOoOoooOOOOooOoooo #OoOooOoooooooooO #oOOoo #oOOoOoOO #ooooOoO #O #ooOOO #OO #ooOo #oooooOoOooO #OOOooOOOoooOoooooOoOooOoOooOo #ooOoooOoooOooOooooOoooooooooooOoo #oooOooOoOOooOOoooOOoooOooooOoOOoO #ooooooOooOooooOoOoOooooOOOooOOooo #oOoooooooooo #oooooooOoOoOOoooOoooooOoooOoo #o #OooOOOO
<jaiyitp>   IMGAY!!  OoOoooOoOOooooOoOoOoooooOoooo #oo #ooOo #OoOooOooooOOooOOo #ooOoo #ooooO #OoOOOooo #OooooooOOoooooOoooOoOoOoooOOOOooOoooo #OoOooOoooooooooO #oOOoo #oOOoOoOO #ooooOoO #O #ooOOO #OO #ooOo #oooooOoOooO #OOOooOOOoooOoooooOoOooOoOooOo #ooOoooOoooOooOooooOoooooooooooOoo #oooOooOoOOooOOoooOOoooOooooOoOOoO #ooooooOooOooooOoOoOooooOOOooOOooo #oOoooooooooo #oooooooOoOoOOoooOoooooOoooOoo #o #OooOOOO
<mnmzhyu>   IMGAY!!  oOOOOoooOooooo #OOOoOOOOoooOOooOOoooooOoO #OooooooooO #OoOo #ooOo #OoooooOo #OoOooO #oOOooooOoooooOooOoO #ooOoOOoooOooo #OooOoOoOoooooOO #ooooOooooOOoooOoOOoO #ooOOoooOo #OOoOoOoOOooOoOoOoOOooOoOOoooOOoOoooOooo #OooooOoooooO #ooooooo #OooOooooooOo #oOooooOoOooo #oOOoOO #oOoooOoooo #o #oooOoo #ooOOooOooOooooOooOooooooO #oooOO #o #ooooooOoOoOooOOOOooOoOOOoOoOo #OOoOoOOOo #oOOoOoOooOoOOoOoooOo #oooo
<uaxlify>   IMGAY!!  OoOoooOoOOooooOoOoOoooooOoooo #oo #ooOo #OoOooOooooOOooOOo #ooOoo #ooooO #OoOOOooo #OooooooOOoooooOoooOoOoOoooOOOOooOoooo #OoOooOoooooooooO #oOOoo #oOOoOoOO #ooooOoO #O #ooOOO #OO #ooOo #oooooOoOooO #OOOooOOOoooOoooooOoOooOoOooOo #ooOoooOoooOooOooooOoooooooooooOoo #oooOooOoOOooOOoooOOoooOooooOoOOoO #ooooooOooOooooOoOoOooooOOOooOOooo #oOoooooooooo #oooooooOoOoOOoooOoooooOoooOoo #o #OooOOOO
<ente> holy banana
<ente> jrib: I know
<Jackneill> when i use sudo apt-get update
<Jackneill> how to update it?
<Jackneill> sudo apt-get install -f ?
<pcpower> apt-get upgrade ?
<ente> aptitude full-upgrade
<terry> Jackneill: what exactly do you want to update?
<pcpower> was just about to ask that :)
<GeekyAdam> whoa
<ente> (assuming you want to do a system upgrade)
<GeekyAdam> what just happened in here?
<vivek__it> how to install gnetutil on my ubuntu?
<ente> spam, what else?
<LjL> just some spam
<Jackneill> 4 not updated somethins
<GeekyAdam> it was pretty funny
<ente> you can upgrade them automatically by using unattended-upgrades if you don't want to do it by hand
<fidyduce> ok so what would the command for sudo cp look like if going to like /dev/sdb1 ????
<mneptok> sudo apt-get update && sydo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> fidyduce: what are you trying to accomplish?
<terry> Jackneill: sudo apt-get upgrade package-name-here  #To upgrade one single package.
<Jackneill> hm thanks
<HF_acid> Fone_Fanatic: a quick google search shows that you certainly aren't the only one experiencing this problem.  I'm not well versed enough to diagnose your problem, however a cursory search shows that it's quite likely a graphics problem (seems likely to me).  if you google ubuntu black screen you'll see numerous articles with a myriad of suggestions.  I can't recommend a specific method (again, I'm not familiar enough with this) but I'd 
<Jackneill> http://www.ideone.com/N6EyH
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<Jackneill> i installed
<Jackneill> all things what i found in
<fidyduce> mneptok: i am trying to accomplish a copy....
<Jackneill> sudo apt-cache search mono-addins
<Jackneill> and sudo apt-cache search gtk-sharp
<Jackneill> but the problem is same
<Jackneill> http://www.ideone.com/N6EyH
<Jackneill> this
<Fone_Fanatic> hf_acid, thank you i will search
<Jackneill> :s
<mneptok> fidyduce: fidyduce then use cp. and don't expect to boot off the backup.
<barberan> hi guys
<dejan_> only registered users ca join here?
<dejan_> can*
<LjL> dejan_: temporarily, because of spam problems
<dejan_> LjL : thanks
<pcpower> can someone recommend a good up to date hard drive cloning tool that works with ubuntu maverick ?
<dejan_> i thought im blacklisted :)
<barberan> I'm glad that I do not have any problems with my ubuntu on the laptop at the moment
<mneptok> pcpower: dd
<terry> ghostforu
<katselphrime> hello guys
<pcpower> actually the drives I'm cloning to are the exact same model
<dejan_> hey all
<pcpower> so dd probably would work great
<patholio> lo
<fidyduce> menptok: sorry for not being clear, i am booted right now and would like to place a file in the live installation on my usb. so from terminal here how do i sudo cp sense that is what preceded the command to install the live to my usb... otherwise the usb is useless outside of the live session...
<mneptok> fidyduce: is the disk with the live session mounted?
<fidyduce> mneptok: yes it is
<terry> pcpower: You might be interested in g4u http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<sacarlson1> fidyduce: so maybe you want a persistent install on your usb flash disk?
<mneptok> fidyduce: open a terminal and run "df -h"
<zees313> Click on System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<zees313> In Settings -> Repositories, make sure you have an universe repository activated.
<zees313> Search for vlc and install it. You should install vlc-plugin-pulse and mozilla-plugin-vlc as well.
<zees313> If you are interested in streaming or transcoding, you should additionnally install libavcodec-extra-52 from a multiverse repository.
<terry> pcpower: ISO:  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/g4u-1.17.iso
<zees313> how to activate universe repository???
<mkanyicy> how can i restore my sound on ubuntu without restarting?
<fidyduce> mneptok: dude i am so sorry again look right now i am using ubuntu installed on my laptop not the thumb drive, i have the thumb drive still attached and mounted via the ubuntu operating system
<katselphrime> its 3:00am here and im not sleepy
<ThinkT510> zees313: you just posted how yourself
<HF_acid> mkanyicy: any further details you can provide, such as an action you perform right before the sound quits?
<mkanyicy> HF_acid, sound just disappears in the middle of nowhere
<mkanyicy> HF_acid, this happens randomly once in a while
<drc> fidyduce: any you want to know <where> to copy a file so it shows up <when> you boot from liveUSB?
<zees313> I have just cut and paste from the www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<mkanyicy> HF_acid, I have to reboot to fix the problem but that is not good enough
<HF_acid> mkanyicy: yea not exactly ideal
<fidyduce> drc: yes so i can find it in the live usb session via terminal
<zees313> but not understanding how universe repository activated?
<HF_acid> mkanyicy: one sec I'll see if I can't find a likely cause
<ThinkT510> zees313: then follow those instructions, launch synaptic and look under settings repositories
<mkanyicy> HF_acid, I googled around and they said 'sudo alsa-utils restart' fixes the problem but I tried that in vain
<sacarlson1> drc: sure why not
<sacarlson1> drc: is there still space left after install or do you need to create another partition on the usb flash?
<v0lksman> anyone else use Chromium Daily builds noticing a HUGE delay when POST'ing?
<drc> sacarlson1: It's been a while, but I don't remember that a separate partition on the USB stick would show up booting from the USB stick.  If no one here has an answer in (say) 5 mins, I'll drop out and boot from my LiveUSB and report back
<psusi> drc: huh?
<psusi> usb sticks normally only have one partition
<asdofindia> normally?
<HF_acid> mkanyicy: hmm yea the search results aren't really consistent thus hard to narrow down, unfortunate.  Any sound guru's who can help mkanyicy narrow down his problem?
<sacarlson> drc: seems I recall creating at least two partitions on a usb flash before and was able to read both from linux but only the first was readable from windows
<sacarlson> drc: the secound method might be to add to the squash file in the casper boot but that seems like too much trouble if you don't need executable files
<drc> sacarlson: The way I remember it was that I could rwx from the USB partitions in Linux, but NOT when I booted from the USB stick...but like I said, it's been a while
<BigWookie> Hi, how can I configure psmouse, It recognizes 2 deices, one ps2 mouse and one touchpad but only useses the ps2 mouse even tough i've got a touchpad
<mkanyicy> HF_acid, sorry my network went down, any idea on the sound problem?
<drc> sacarlson: ok, fast 5 min...I'm going to drop out and try it :)
<mkanyicy> HF_acid, sorry my network went down, any idea on the sound problem?
<HF_acid> mkanyicy: nothing too helpful honestly, perhaps run down the terminal commands this guy recommends to see if you can't narrow it down http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mkanyicy> how can i restore sound without having to reboot?
<mkanyicy> let me try that HF_acid
<RealEyes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Hedgehog456> !info xeyes
<ubottu> Package xeyes does not exist in maverick
<Hedgehog456> !info x11-apps
<ubottu> x11-apps (source: x11-apps): X applications. In component main, is optional. Version 7.5+5 (maverick), package size 640 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<pcpower> terry: it looks kinda old, one of the features I'd like is to be able to use the extra disk space automatically when cloning from a smaller drive to a bigger one (assuming you have only one partition, which is /)
<zees313> ThinkT510: thank u . I am downloding now.
<ThinkT510> zees313: np, sorry if i sounded critical
<dougiel> does anyone use cairo doc? where would I ask questions about that? I am trying to change the font/colour for the lables of the items on my sub dock?
<maxagaz> what's the name of the live cd based on linux called something like partition magic, i can't remember...
<hytreem> dougiel, /join #cairo-dock
<akem> gparted
<pcpower> partition magic is a dos/windows program
<hytreem> dougiel, also see my PM
<dougiel> hytreem, thanks for the info = appreciate the help :)
<ThinkT510> maxagaz: partedmagic
<GraphicH> I have an XScreen question
<hytreem> :)
<drc> sacarlson: Well, I was wrong and you were right.  USB stick has a LiveUSB partition and the rest in an ntsf partiton.  Booting from the LiveUSB DOES show/mount the ntfs partition.  Wonder what I was thinking of?
<akem> well i don't remember the disk name but i think it does use gparted, so try that and bootdisk.
<GraphicH> I have 3 monitors, each has a seperate xscreen, 0,1,and 2 right now when conky starts up, it starts in sreen 0 but I want it to start in screen 1 is there a way to make it startup on that screen?
<maxagaz> ThinkT510, yes, that's it, thanks :)
<sacarlson> drc: I didn't know that live boot used ntfs maybe it depends on what you used to create it
<ThinkT510> maxagaz: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=start
<ThinkT510> maxagaz: np
<sacarlson> drc: you can boot iso files direct from a usb flash disk and keep space for other files
<mkanyicy_> HF_acid, i resorted to a reboot, the problem is gone now
<sacarlson> drc: like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Jackneill> configure: error: Cannot enable GNOME platform without gnome-sharp-2.0
<Jackneill> can you help me with that?
<drc> sacarlson: The LiveUSB was not ntfs (it was fat, from the startup disk creator), the rest of the stick was ntfs
<mkanyicy_> how do i remove a zombie username from this irc?
<HF_acid> GraphicH: there's a #conky channel that'd probably be able to help
<GraphicH> thanks acid
<drc> mkanyicy:   /msg nickserv ghost <ID> <PASSWORD>, iirc
<mkanyicy_> drc, ok let me try
<ceo> Hai... all... who are you this day :)
<gartral> how safe is it too obliterate the contents of /tmp well the system is still online?
<drc> mkanyicy: guess it worked
<GraphicH> Well in genral is there a way to start a program from the commmand line and have it start in a different screen than screen 0, or to specify which xscreen to start it in?
<ceo> am have some question to all my brotha on this chanel
<DOokami> hello there ,, best "search" of files in ubuntu ,, what syntax should i use ?
<mkanyicy> gartral, what does obliterate mean?
<SirCane> gartral yes, any processes that need it will lock with pid
<Afflicto> Best email client = ?
<vineel> quit
<Phantom-X> are there any list of default programs installed by ubuntu ?
<pcpower> gartral: X and screen might yell at you in particular
<ThinkT510> !poll | Afflicto
<ubottu> Afflicto: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vineel> exit
<GeekyAda1> IdleOne: using Twidge seems pretty nice. thx for the recommendation ^_^
<SirCane> mkanyicy 100% destroy for ever
<mkanyicy> drc, it seemed to work ... i got a message that the 'ghost' was already offline
<IdleOne> GeekyAda1: glad it works. I'll have to try it out
<Afflicto> ubottu ok :P
<gartral> mkanyicy: exactly as it sounds, delete everything under /tmp
<mkanyicy> drc, thanks, hey
<vineel> no
<mkanyicy> DOokami, type 'man find'
<parapan> hi everyone; a software to burn 2 movies on the same DVD please ??? does k3b do this job ?
<drc> mkanyicy:    /msg nickserv help set   will give you commands that will protect your ID
<vineel> no no
<DOokami> man find
<vineel> no
<mon> can you help about a problem pls
<DOokami> oh there lol ,, okay ^^
<pcpower> parapan: do you want a standard DVD player to be able to switch between the 2 movies ?
<GraphicH> locate is niice
<GraphicH> locate + grep  for more specifics
<parapan> pcpower: bingo
<vineel> what
<GraphicH> is there an Xorg channel?
<gartral> pcpower: will it cause irreperable damage?
<vineel> what about me
<pcpower> gartral: not really
<dmsuperm1n> I'm using a nvidia card with a splitter cable to have 2 monitors...is there a way to rotate one of the monitors using nvidia-config or similar?
<pcpower> parapan: I think you would need a DVD authoring tool to do that
<pcpower> e.g. you need to create a menu to choosing which movie etc.
<pcpower> choose*
<DOokami> GarphicH: can u explain more plz ?
<parapan> pcpower: any linux software you can suggest ?
<pcpower> parapan: not to my knowledge, sorry
<vineel> how to play games
<pcpower> vineel: lol
<pcpower> how to learn english
<HF_acid> GraphicH: there is indeed an #xorg channel
<parapan> pcpower: I was afraid of this :D ...but ? - what if I write 1st movie and let the disc open and then writting the second one and close the DVD ? do you think the player will not "see" the first movie ?
<vineel> how to install softers bu gsd
<parapan> does anyone know a DVD authoring tool for LINUX ??
<gartral> parapan: that depends on how well your player's firmware was made
<ikonia> parapan: there are many
<pcpower> parapan: that doesn't make any sense
<pincopalla> ciao
<parapan> ikonia: glad to "see" you again ...
<ikonia> parapan: open the software package manager and search for "DVD"
<ikonia> parapan: you'll find many
<pcpower> most likely the VIDEO_TS folders will have overlapping names
<pincopalla> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pcpower> you can't just "copy both" to your disc
<ikonia> !dvd | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pcpower> you need an authoring tool
<vineel> hay any one cane say me  one thing
<parapan> ikonia: anything in particular that you tried already ??
<vineel> no
<pcpower> lol does anybody in here actually speak english natively
<ikonia> parapan: not personally, but basically you need to make the 2 DVD's into one movies with 2 chapters as you can't have multiple DVD "folders"
<ThinkT510> parapan: a quick google search turned up this: http://www.dvdstyler.de/
<pcpower> all I ever see is craziness like "omg how to make wirless ??!one!!11"
<ikonia> parapan: chapters is the wrong word
<ikonia> pcpower: then ignore it if you don't know the answers
<gartral> parapan: look into handbreak and k3b
<pcpower> but they're not even questions... it's just insanity :p
<parapan> gartal: you're the man ! can you guide me to k3b ?
<drc> pcpower: To misquote..."I speak only two languages, English and Bad English"
<parapan> ThinkT510: thanks man ...I'm looking for something like 1/2/3 to make a DVD for my kid .....Idon't want to go that deep into the subject
<ThinkT510> np
<vineel> ha parapan
<hwilde> good riddance ^
<parapan> veneel: and "ha" stands for ???
<erUSUL> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<hwilde> parapan, doesn't brasero disc burner make dvds ?
<erUSUL> !info dvdauthor
<ubottu> dvdauthor (source: dvdauthor): create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.18-1build1 (maverick), package size 187 kB, installed size 524 kB
<hwilde> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2.2 (maverick), package size 175 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ZenMasta> when you compress a folder/subfolders are the permissions saved in the archive so when I restore them the permissions will be the same?
<parapan> hwilde: yeap ...but the player can only see the first burn; the second is not shown
<babalu> guys help plz any good software to convert mov files to avi files?
<vineel> pls say me i have a problam with ubuntu
<erUSUL> ZenMasta: what archiver tool? for tar you have to extract with -p to preserver permissions
<erUSUL> !info winff | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<parapan> erUSUL: I'll get into it . . .
<babalu> ty
<erUSUL> ZenMasta: other archivers ( that come from windows world like zip rar etc ) do not store unix permissions
<dejan_> I have set the screen to not go in sleep or idle when inactive but still when my laptop  is innactive for about 5-10 min the screen goes smoothly black with lowering the color and opacity smoothly why?
<vineel> its askng user name at first
<vineel> wat i shd i do
<ZenMasta> erUSUL so if I tar the permissions are saved so long as i extract with -p?
<erUSUL> ZenMasta: yes the parmissiosn are stored allways. but you only get original permissiosn if you extract with -p ( if i recall correctly check man page )
<dejan_> i have hp 550 laptop
<ZenMasta> k
<erUSUL> ZenMasta: -p, --preserve-permissions, --same-permissions --> extract information about file permissions (default for superuser)
<overclucker> erUSUL: default for superuser?
<babalu> it got me this error trying to convert a mov file in to a avi file >Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame
<erUSUL> overclucker: yes if is the supeuser the one that extracts the archive the do not have to specify the option explicitily
<erUSUL> babalu: install it
<erUSUL> !find lame
<ubottu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, glame, lame, lame-doc, libmp3lame-dev, libmp3lame0, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0, rcs-blame (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lame&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<babalu> how lol
<babalu> sry i new in linux
<erUSUL> babalu: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0
<babalu> I
<erUSUL> !software | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<babalu> ty
<Roasted__> Does anybody know if the linux version of Chrome supports side tabs? I'm trying to find out how in my Ubuntu install but I'm coming up empty.
<ljsoftnet> does using ZSNES illegal?
<rkantos> hello, maybe someone in here could help. I'd need to be able to get the '@' character from a combination ctrl+alt+2?
<ThinkT510> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in maverick
<rkantos> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.597.107~r75357-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 14610 kB, installed size 50444 kB
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: we are not lawyers ....
<hwilde> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Roasted__> oh boy
<Roasted__> that was helpful
<raven> how to make iso images from cdroms?
<Roasted__> TOTALLY answered my question. :P
<hwilde> rkantos, see hotkeys above
<ThinkT510> !info chromium-browser
<rkantos> Roasted__: try adding the chrome svn
<erUSUL> raven: brasero can do them
<pcpower> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ljsoftnet> erUSUL just looking for an answer
<pcpower> lpia?
<rkantos> hwilde: will try thanks
<Roasted__> rkantos, as in the PPA?
<hwilde> !keytouch | rkantos
<ubottu> rkantos: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<IdleOne> ljsoftnet: it is legal to use provided you own the games. Ask a lawyer to make sure.
<erUSUL> pcpower: old name for atom (sub)arch
<pcpower> erUSUL: there's an atom-specific distro?
<rww> pcpower: not any more, iirc
<pcpower> oh
<erUSUL> pcpower: no that i know of nowadays. but some past versions of ubuntu for netbooks where lpia optimized
<ZenMasta> erUSUL i tried extracting as root and the permission/owners were not the same. gonna try again with -p
<hwilde> ZenMasta, you must use -p to preserve permission;  read the man page
<ZenMasta> tar -xvzfp archive?
<rkantos> hwilde: tried hotkeys, but haven't figured out a way how to "print @"
<GraphicH> Is there a command line way to start a program in a different xscreen?
<rkantos> hwilde: trying keytouch now
<hwilde> rkantos, you just make a new one and you say Ctrl+Alt+ whatever you want to make characater @
<GraphicH> Like if I have screen 0, 1, 2, and I have a startup script, how can I specify it to start in screen 2 instead of 1
<GraphicH> instead of 0*
<erUSUL> ZenMasta: the f must be the last option before the archivename
<hwilde> GraphicH, there is an environment variabled called $DISPLAY
<Parameter> hi, I got a problem, I need help sharing a 3.5g modem internet between ubuntu 10.10 and windows xp, with ubuntu 10.10 being the machine with internet connection
<rkantos> hwilde: but what do I put to that section? simple @ doesn't work
<GraphicH> hwilde: Thanks, youre awesome
<Parameter> I was successful in sharing the connection between win 7 and win xp
<Parameter> I know that I've got mdi/mdix internet card
<hwilde> rkantos, you can put some other character and it works?  like the letter A ?
<Parameter> but is there a way to enable it in ubuntu?
<ceo> hai all
<ceo> need you help any body can help me..
<ZenMasta> thanks but the permissions and owner are still not the same :(
<ceo> am need make some file like ubuntu help, what software for develop that help menu ?
<dejan_> I have set the screen to not go in sleep or idle when inactive but still when my laptop  is innactive for about 5-10 min the screen goes smoothly black with lowering the color and opacity smoothly, and i have to enter the login password, please this is aanoying me a lot as I can't read books
<gartral> how do i assign a keyboard key as a mouse button?
<gartral> how do i assign a keyboard key as a mouse button?
<paloo> ceo do U mean manpages?
<hwilde> ZenMasta, if the users our groups don't exist on your system then it might not work
<gavin_> So... I updated to 11.04 and not too keen on unity... How do I get the option to connect to server?
<Dr_Willis> gavin_:  see #ubuntu+1
<rkantos> hwilde: No, it requires something else... A parameter of somekind... echo, print etc... I think
<gavin_> Thank you Dr_Willis
<HF_acid> gartral: http://lifehacker.com/#!5775914/getting-started-with-linux-fine+tuning-your-hardware-compatibility  see the section titled "Extra Mouse or Keyboard Buttons" about 2/3 down the article
<GraphicH> another question: I have three xsreens on 3 monitors, Ive deleted the panels on one screen but they always come back after a restart
<knoxy> hi all.. I've a big problem with MySQL ubuntu server 10.. I upgrade my 9.10 to 10.04 and all be ok.. BUT, now, the machine is down and I cant initialize that.. So, I'm trying to init with live cd.. When I set "reiserfsck --check /dev/sda1" the server says "exited with code 6" ... How can I do to fix it? Grub is trying to boot hd0,0.. are ok?
<GraphicH> how can I make them not come back?
<Dr_Willis> GraphicH:  you mean 3 X sessions? or one WIDE desktop setup? what video card anyway?
<knoxy> this is my SS: http://img820.imageshack.us/f/capturadetela2m.png/
<knoxy> please, somebody help-me
<GraphicH> Dr_Willis: I guess I mean 3 x sessions, Im not using xeinerama cause it sucks
<Phase> How do you specify compression level in tar with -Z? or is it just one level (aka 'best' compression) ?
<Dr_Willis> GraphicH:  you are runnign the same user on all 3 desktops? or 3 differnt users?
<Parameter> can someone help? I need to enable/install mdi/mdix drivers for ubuntu 10.10
<GraphicH> Same user
<just-ice-adam> Question: Whats better: Intel or AMD?
<Parameter> does ubuntu 10.10 even support mdi/mdix?
<Parameter> or not?
<hwilde> rkantos, where are you trying to add the shortcut?
<GraphicH> I think they are sperate "screens" though
<HF_acid> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hwilde> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<hwilde> !info jackaudio
<ubottu> Package jackaudio does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> GraphicH:  then it sounds like you need to use differnt users.. the same user running gnome 3 times.. how can it tell which one is supposed to be using what 'settings' for which monitor.
<jack__> wat
<Dr_Willis> GraphicH:  I always use twinview/Xinerams on my 2  monitor systems.
<just-ice-adam> Intel or AMD?
<erUSUL> Phase: are you sure you want -Z in this day and age?
<Dr_Willis> just-ice-adam:  whatever your budget allows.
<GraphicH> twinview is fine, xineram looks terrible
<GraphicH> but there is a bug in twinview right now when you have 3 monitors
<just-ice-adam> Dr_Willis: What do you mean by that?
<Dr_Willis> GraphicH:  havent used 3 monitos in a long time.
<Dr_Willis> just-ice-adam:  use whatever you can afford...
<Phase> erUSUL: I'm just trying to create a bz2ip archive, does tar -cjf already do the best compression?
<Dr_Willis> just-ice-adam:  i doubt if you are going to notuice much differance for most cases.
<Phase> erUSUL: bzip2*
<Dr_Willis> just-ice-adam:  see the hardware channel #hardware
<ikonia> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<erUSUL> Phase: -Z uses compress according to man tar
<GraphicH> It works like it should with two, but when you have a third, on the two you have twin view on it cant figure out h ow to maximize windows and splits it across both monitors when you maxize and stuff
<just-ice-adam> Dr_Willis thx
<Parameter> !info mdi/mdix
<ubottu> Package mdimdix does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> Phase: -z gzip and -j bzip. -J uses xz
<Afflicto1> Does anyone know how to "Reset" all the Hotkeys in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto1:  you mean the compiz keys>? or gnome keys?
<Afflicto1> don't know
<Parameter> can anyone help? is there a way to enable mdi/mdix in ubuntu 10.10?
<erUSUL> Parameter: what is mdi/mdix ?
<Afflicto1> I went to "System, Preferences,
<Phase> erUSUL: Hmm, it seems it's already compressing it a great deal.. I just had numbers mixed up in my head. Thanks for answering though :)
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto1:  compiz has its own set.. and gnome has its own. You can del;ete the right config files in your home to get back to defaults.. but you want to be carefull with that.
<Phase> (tar -cjf that is)
<Parameter> erUSUL: it allows enthernet cables to be used like crossover cables
<erUSUL> Phase: compress is ancient
<Afflicto1> Well, I fu**d up :P
<acqant> join #chef
<Afflicto1> I'm using gnome I think
<Phase> erUSUL: I'm not using -Z :)
<Parameter> I need it to connect two computers directly via ethernet cable
<erUSUL> Parameter: that is a hardware feature afaik ( maybe you can access it with mii-tools and or ethtool )
<Dr_Willis> Parameter:  you need either a crossover cable. and perhaps a dhcp server on one (or set up static ips) or a gigibit cards.
<Phase> erUSUL: tar -cjf $BDIR/${WORLD}_${DATE}.tar.bz2 $WORLD
<Dr_Willis> Parameter:  never needed/heard of mdi/mdix...
<finch> Howdy folks, I'm trying to edit /etc/network/interfaces to bring up an interface, but not give it an address, as it will only be serving as a bridge. Is there a simple way to have the interface just come up on networking?
<Parameter> Dr_Willis: I know I have mdi/mdix because internet sharing works in win 7
<erUSUL> Phase: 19:56 < Phase> How do you specify compression level in tar with -Z? or is it just one level (aka 'best' compression) ? <<< this is what promt me to answer you said -Z
<Parameter> and I have gigabit ethernet card
<Dr_Willis> Parameter:  set up static ips and you shoud be fine. I did that just the other day on a 2 pc setup.
<Parameter> Dr_Willis: thanks, do you have any sites regarding static IP setup?
<Phase> erUSUL: Yeah, I didn't realize it was ancient as you said, I just figured that was the best way to tell it to compress to a certain level, but it appears it does that by default already.. so it's all good regardless :)
<Parameter> for this purpose
<Dr_Willis> Parameter:  its basic networking stuff.
<Parameter> I mean, can you direct me to one of the sites
<Afflicto1> Does anyone have the skype plugin for pidgin? Developers website is down :( (I rly needz it!)
<Dr_Willis> ip 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.101  :) and thats about it.. heh.
<robot6821> I have 2 Qlogic ISCSI cards that each have one Volume on the SAN mapped to them, but fdisk -l is showing a whole mess of drives under /dev/    I have /dev/sda  through  /dev/sdj   The local disks are labeled completely different.  Any ideas as to how I can fix this?  I am fairly new to iscsi.
<Parameter> ok
<Dr_Willis> Parameter:  set up a dhcp server on one box.. and you shoudlent even need to do that i think.
<ikonia> robot6821: you need to use lun masking
<ikonia> robot6821: or some sort of multipath software
<ghabit> hello
<erUSUL> robot6821: #ubuntu-server ? i doubt people here have access to such setups ...
<Parameter> thanks Dr_Willis
<ghabit> help me please - cannot install ubuntu 10.10 as guest on wirtualbox. There are error about squashfs during starting.
<ghabit> Help please!
<robot6821> ikonia: thanks.  Where would I start?  The HBAs are mapped in their bios.
<hdd_crash> if an external hdd is not being recognized how can I fix it?
<ikonia> robot6821: well, you need to use lunmasking, this can be done with systems such as lvm, or you need to use multipath software
<HF_acid> ghabit: foremost check the md5 sum for the iso
<erUSUL> ghabit: sounds like a corrupted iso. check md5
<erUSUL> !md5 | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CoBr0x> ciao
<CoBr0x> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hdd_crash> gregL: download the iso using bittorrent never fails
<hdd_crash> ghabit:
<ghabit> hdd_crash, i have downloaded i38 and amd64 versions, and i have same trouble with both of them
<hdd_crash> ghabit: are yuu trying to boot from livecd?
<hdd_crash> you
<mohit_> hey m new user in ubuntu .. can u help
<mohit_> me
<hdd_crash> if yes you your .iso is corrupt or you need to burn the cd at a lower speed.
<brandon420> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hdd_crash> !ask | mohit_
<ubottu> mohit_: please see above
<hdd_crash> :)
<robot6821> ikonia: Thanks for your help.  I was not succeeding with my google search word choices.  Found a document. I will give it a try.
<brandon420> whats up mohit_ ?
<mohit_> gud ..
<ikonia> robot6821: device mapper is also capable of doing lun masking
<hdd_crash> how to make a hdd to be recognized if it's not?
<hdd_crash> need help
<mohit_> my hdmi is not recognising in ubuntu ..when ever i am connected cable to my ubuntu ..it hangs
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: specifics?  eg does it not show up if you sudo fdisk -l   ?
<user22013> Hi I installed windows over ubuntu and when trying to restore grub (legacy grub) using livecd, on the find /boot/grub/stage1 command it gives Error 15: file not found. please help
<Dr_Willis> mohit_:  you refering to hdmi video? or audio? or both?  you hotplugging in a video cabls?
<hdd_crash> user22013: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<mohit_> m just tried out ..its working or not   ..but its not
<mohit_> both video or audio
<user22013> ok hdd_crash I ll try it out
<Papyros> hi dudes.. how can i resize a full hd video ? i am trying with pitivi , openshot and i get errors.. i want to resize it into 720p
<HF_acid> mohit_: do you know if you're running the restricted drivers for your graphics card?
<ceo> ksdfkkdsf
<ceo> ksdfksfksad
<ceo> ksdfksadfk
<ceo> kdsfksdfkas
<ceo> fskdfaskdfkasd
<ceo> hai am need chat any body can help me
<shcherbak> ceo: sure
<hdd_crash> ceo: stfu
<atpa8a> hello
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: did you try running the terminal command I gave you earlier?
<Papyros> dudes , how can i resize a full hd video into 720p ?
<mohit_> what ??
<hdd_crash> HF_acid: which one?
<atpa8a> what's a "good" way to change the apt mirrors?
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hdd_crash> atpa8a: easy
<hwilde> Papyros, ffmpeg -s 640x480   etc etc
<hdd_crash> atpa8a: system administration software sources
<atpa8a> hdd_crash: no gui here, sorry
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: sudo fdisk -l   (that's L not i)
<Papyros> hwilde, i have already done this  but the encode was shit.. i could see pixels in the video..
<hdd_crash> atpa8a: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<hdd_crash> atpa8a: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<atpa8a> hdd_crash: right :) there was some utility tho...
<Dr_Willis> I think its best to use the sources.list.d method to add new sources. :)
<Papyros> is there anything else that i can try?
<Papyros> the result of ffmpeg was terribly
<atpa8a> apt-config???
<hwilde> Papyros, put   -vcodec copy
<Dr_Willis> Papyros:  ffmpeg with better options, or mencoder...
<alesan> hi, whenever I start thunderbird I get a message with: "Do you want to import your mail and other settings from Thunderbird 3.0, replacing your settings from Thunderbird 3.1 Beta?" [Import Settings] [Keep Thunderbird 3.1 Settings] [Decide Later]
<hdd_crash> HF_acid: ??
<Papyros> hwilde,  must i put -vcodec ?
<Dr_Willis> Papyros:  if you are up-scaleing a video.. well.. theres only so much data it can work with.
<hdd_crash> alesan: ignore it?
<hwilde> Papyros,   -vcodec copy
<alesan> what the hell is that, why am I asked such question? How can I do to keep the current settings?
<hdd_crash> alesan: ignore it
<alesan> hdd_crash, if I ignore it thunderbird doesn't show
<syddraf> Is it possible to write to an HPFS partition? If so, how?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hdd_crash> alesan: it's an option in preferences
<alesan> I need to press a button to proceed
<aazert> hello there
<aazert> is there anyone here ?
<mohit_> i have to install the drivers for hdmi support
<Dr_Willis> aazert:  1413 people here.
<hdd_crash> HF_acid: yes the HDD doesnt show up with fdisk -l
<Papyros> hwilde, i will try it.,. ok so the terminal option is .... ffmpeg -i kati.mp4 -vcodec copy -s 720hd katiallo.mp4
<alesan> hdd_crash, the thunderbird people told me this is an ubuntu specific thing they do not have such dialog
<Dr_Willis> mohit_:  you found linux drivers for what device exactly?
<ceo> sorry am so need help
<ceo> am need make some file like ubuntu help menu ? with what software we can develop it
<ceo> why any body can't help me ?
<hdd_crash> alesan: i have it installed and dont see that wait a sec
<hdd_crash> le me chec
<hwilde> Papyros,  you can use  -t 00:00:30      to just do the first 30 seconds to test
<alesan> what option in preferences?
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  i was thinking those are just html files. the #gnome people may know some more.
<mohit_> connecting my laptop with HD tv
<schnuffle> ceo: docbook maybe
<mohit_> via cable
<Dr_Willis> mohit_:  and your video chipset is?
<hdd_crash> alesan: what is ur thunderbird version
<alesan> hdd_crash, version 3.1.9pre
<Papyros> hwilde,  i will try right now.. thanks
<mohit_> not remembered ....
<Dr_Willis> mohit_:  you downloaded some drivers for some hardware and you dont rember what the hardware was?
<syddraf> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<syddraf> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<CQ> hello, I have messed up 3d libraries... can someone help me clean up this mess? glx info says http://pastebin.com/fuKViDHz
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: well if it's not showing up with the fdisk command that shows ubuntu isn't detecting it (obviously you know that).  Have you ruled out hard drive failure?
<hdd_crash> what can I do if my external hdd is not recognized?
<hdd_crash> HF_acid: well it must be broken or sumping
<daweefolk> hey i'm using elinks as a web browser and i can't figure out how to change the default image launcher
<Dr_Willis> hdd_crash:  plug it in. check dmesg - see if any errors happen, try to mount it by hand.
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: any chance you could test it on another computer?
<FrozenFire[work]> After a hard shutdown of my system due to a kernel panic, the Gnome trash manager has been put into a weird state where it doesn't know that it's empty. No files are listed in Trash, but I suspect that it had indexed some files in a remote SSHFS mount which was mounted at the time of the crash.
<FrozenFire[work]> Any recommendations on how to clear its state?
<hdd_crash> HF_acid: i have tried on mac and windows different computers
<hdd_crash> k Dr_Willis
<javahorn> hi
<javahorn> erUSUL: hi
<daweefolk> when i try to open any images in elinks it defaults to /usr/bin/xdg-open. i want it to use asciiview instead
<hdd_crash> freenode is under attack hehe
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: that's not a reassuring sign. but I'm interested in seeing what Dr_Willis 's suggestion gives you
<HF_acid> good gravy
<hdd_crash> Dr_Willis: system adminstration log file viewe is the same thing right?
<hdd_crash> dmesg shows a lot of crap
<fckingwicked> would anyone advise AGAINST running the new alpha build?
<hytreem> i would fckingwicked
<hdd_crash> fckingwicked: virtual machine
<fckingwicked> thanks :D
<psusi> fckingwicked: not as your primary os... off the livecd or in a second install, sure
<daweefolk> i second the virtual machine
<hdd_crash> :)
<mohit_> may be its not detecting my graphics driver
<mohit_> can u just tell me from where we can see resolution option in ubuntu
<hdd_crash> mohit_: system preferences monitors
<hdd_crash> i think
<Parameter> Dr_Willis, I tried to set up dhcp server on my ubuntu 10.10 using tutorial at http://bit.ly/dIQG1q, but the command "sudo dhcpd restart" fails
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Eduard> Hello ppl
<erUSUL> javahorn: hi
<Eduard> How do i fix this high cpu usage issue? http://www.ipix.lt/images/21107461.png
<Eduard> Btw, stats are from idle mostly
<Dr_Willis> Parameter:  all ive ever done is apt-get install the dhcpserver and thats about it...
<Parameter> k
<Parameter> I'll try it
<javahorn> erUSUL: Screen Brightness has any bug with Samsung laptop! as i am thinking of installing of Win7. :(
<deface> Eduard, find out what your top proc is, use htop
<Parameter> but does it need configuring at all?
<erUSUL> javahorn: :/ sorry to hear that...
<HF_acid> hdd_crash: at this point I'd say hard drive failure is a likely culprit
<HF_acid> Eduard: is there a program running that's swamping your cpu err see deface 's comment
<Parameter> !info dhcpserver
<ubottu> Package dhcpserver does not exist in maverick
<javahorn> erUSUL: equally sorry and suffering, if i want to retain ubuntu and yet install Win7, what precaution i need to take?
<Eduard> HF_acid: it's /usr/bin/X :0 -nr
<erUSUL> javahorn: well you will have to reinstall grub after installing windows...
<erUSUL> !grub2 | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<genii-around> Parameter: I think you wanted dhcp3-server
<Parameter> thanks genii-around, I'll try it
<javahorn> erUSUL:  so first i need to delete ubuntu as OS ?
<Eduard> deface: it's /usr/bin/X :0 -nr
<Eduard> 82% cpu usage
<macizzat> hello, is it possible to list the hardware of a pc from terminal
<hdd_crash> what is the command to create an empty file
<erUSUL> javahorn: no; you have just to make room for windows 7
<hdd_crash> cant remember
<erUSUL> macizzat: sudo lshw
<genii-around> macizzat: sudo lshw
<ichat> hdd_crash:  -    sudo lshw
<hdd_crash> no it's not that
<macizzat> erUSUL, thx
<javahorn> erUSUL:  so insert Win7 and get going on the fly?
<hdd_crash> it's nano either
<deface> Eduard, you may need to install an "Additional Driver"
<genii-around> hdd_crash: touch filename
<deface> Eduard, did you sort by Proc ?
<hdd_crash> yes genii-around tks
<genii-around> hdd_crash: You're welcome
<erUSUL> javahorn: if you have an empty partition where to install it yes
<Macstheyjustsuck> When I try to install updates [maverick], I get this message: "
<Macstheyjustsuck> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources: firefox firefox-4.0 firefox-4.0-globalmenu firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9.2"
<Eduard> deface: i'm already running nvidia drivers. What is sorting by Proc?
<javahorn> erUSUL:  at that partition, still crashed XP is there ! :( . lot complicated world
<deface> Eduard, what are you using to view processes ? htop ?
<Eduard> deface: yes, i'm using htop, as you suggested
<erUSUL> javahorn: you can install to the windXP partition then ( all its contents will be wiped )
<hdd_crash> how can I empty a file ?
<hdd_crash> ie a log?
<javahorn> erUSUL: ok, let us hope it goes well
<Afflicto> there is a "Always on Top" function for windows...but,hey: Does anyone know how to make a window "Always on bottom"?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: > filename
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, rm logfile && touch logfile
<Eduard> deface: any ideas?
<jcoonan> Hi I'm having trouble installing 10.10 from a USB drive on a amd64. The install hangs at the second screen, the one titled "Preparing to Install Ubuntu". I've started the download for another .iso and for 10.04 to be safe. Are there any bugs for 10.10 live disk installs?
<hdd_crash> Nisstyre: lol i know that but i just want one command :)
<ikonia> hdd_crash: > logfile
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, that is one 'command'
<hdd_crash> not it's 2 commands in one line :)
<Nisstyre> it's one line
<Nisstyre> who cares?
<hdd_crash> me
<hdd_crash> lol
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, then make a bash alias for it
<malx_poogee_loo> Anyone solve the red youtube problem?
<hdd_crash> eh
<ikonia> hdd_crash: > filename
<ikonia> there is no need
<justyellowboy> Can anyone help me use ml in dosemu? I have it installed, but it says it cannot be run in DOS mode.
<hdd_crash> k tks
<ikonia> hdd_crash: > filename will empty "filename"
<Nisstyre> or use the redirection operator
<Eduard> Guys does anyone know how to fix extremely high CPU usage by X server?
<genii-around> hdd_crash: You could also use logrotate
<deface> Eduard, close firefox, see if it drops
<HF_acid> malx_poogee_loo: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<azryu> hello
<malx_poogee_loo> Thank you
<jcoonan> Hi I'm having trouble installing 10.10 from a USB drive on a amd64. The install hangs at the second screen, the one titled "Preparing to Install Ubuntu". I've started the download for another .iso and for 10.04 to be safe. Are there any bugs for 10.10 live disk installs?
<hdd_crash> ikonia: im trying sudo > filename but it0's not working
<hdd_crash> do i need to sudo su
<ikonia> hdd_crash: no
<ikonia> hdd_crash: you should never "sudo su"
<hdd_crash> ?
<h00k> jcoonan: you should check the validity of that image
<h00k> !md5sum | jcoonan
<ubottu> jcoonan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nisstyre> that's right, the correct way to escalate is by invoking a shell as root
<HF_acid> Eduard: some sources indicate it may be caused by firefox, specifically flash, if you close firefox does that help?
<Nisstyre> :P
<hdd_crash> ikonia: when i want to become root i need to sudo su
<Eduard> deface: wow, it helped. Now i'm running at 30% usage. But uhm, is firefox bugged?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: then you should read the documentation about how to use sudo
<ikonia> !sudo > hdd_crash
<ubottu> hdd_crash, please see my private message
<hdd_crash> ikonia: sudo su, then > /var/log/messages
<deface> Eduard, could be a plugin maybe ?
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, if you dislike typing your password you can always set nopasswd in your sudoers file
<justyellowboy> ML in Dosemu is installed, but when I invoke it, it says "cannot run in DOS mode." What do I do?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: clearly you're not listening to what I'm saying "you should never sudo su" - so good luck on your own
<hdd_crash> i know what sudo is.
<Nisstyre> I don't think you do
<Eduard> deface: i'm running a clean and fully update install of 10.10. The only plugin i'm using in firefox is flashblock
<jcoonan> h00k: Thanks alot I'll give it a check. I got it from Ubuntu though.
<hdd_crash> I do
<Eduard> i'll try to disable it
<ikonia> hdd_crash: great, then you should be aware of how to use it,
<ikonia> hdd_crash: then why are you sudo "su" if you know how to use it ?
<h00k> jcoonan: Yep, you should still check it, it offers a menu entry it when it first starts to boot
<h00k> jcoonan: press 'Excape' at the purple screen with the keyboard
<hd1> woah
<hdd_crash> ikonia: if i want to empty /var/log/messages i need to be root
<shcherbak> hdd_crash: you can read logs with no sudo too (if you are admin)
<HF_acid> Eduard: one guy on the forums hinted that it may actually be flash itself which is causing your problem
<h00k> jcoonan: 'escape' rather
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, sudo == root
<hdd_crash> ofc
<hwilde> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> hdd_crash: yes, so you should be using sudo
<hdd_crash> i can use sudo or sudo su ifi dont want to type password every 1 minute
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, did you read what I said?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: you should "sudo -i" not "sudo su"
<Nisstyre> nopasswd is what you want
<Nisstyre> ikonia, or sudo -s
<ikonia> hdd_crash: as I said you should read the sudo documentation
<ikonia> Nisstyre: -s works also, of course
<shcherbak> hdd_crash: rather set logrotate than "empty" anything
<Eduard> nax, i don't get it, now X is running nice and stable, tho i did not disable anything in FF
<hdd_crash> -i stands for?
<hdd_crash> and -s?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: read the documentation, or man page
<hdd_crash> yes
<hdd_crash> man sudo
<ikonia> hdd_crash: ok, that has the options listed in it
<HF_acid> Eduard: huh, do you have a page open that has flash running, eg youtube or something?
<hdd_crash> how different it is to type sudo -i/s or sudo su
<ikonia> hdd_crash: the man page and documentation should explain it
<deface> hdd_crash, big diff
<deface> hdd_crash, su .. ha
<azryu> hello
<Eduard> HF_acid: i'm running flashblock plugin in Firefox which block out all flash, so, none should be running in theory
<Nisstyre> hdd_crash, hint, you won't be able to use a lot of special bash commands in one (most likely)
<azryu> can anyone explain what is group on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> azryu: what group ?
<Nisstyre> I can't remember if Ubuntu gives the root account sh or bash
<erUSUL> !permissions > azryu
<ubottu> azryu, please see my private message
<cgcardona> how can I check that my new user has sudo capabilites?
<ikonia> cgcardona: put the user in the "admin" group
<ikonia> cgcardona: to test it, login as that user and use sudo
<hdd_crash> so. i can use "> *.log" to clean all logs?
<hdd_crash> from /var/log
<azryu>  well how to check what are the permission a group got an ubuntu ?
<HF_acid> Eduard: right, which is kinda my point actually.  I'm suggesting that xserver starts giving you problems once you start running something in flash.  to test you should open a page with flash (and obviously allow it haha)
<hdd_crash> how can I  clean all log files from /var/log except .gz'
<ikonia> azryu: ls -la on the file will show user and group permissions
<hdd_crash> How can I clean all log files from /var/log except .gz files?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: you just asked that
<shcherbak> azryu: type: groups <your username>
<azryu> my question is it possible to ls -al on a group ?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: please wait a little while before repeating the same question
<dtrejos4hp> @cgcardona check the user configuration using visudo
<hdd_crash> no i reasked
<ikonia> azryu: not on a group, the group has permissions on a file so you check the file, not the group
<shcherbak> azryu: ls -g
<hdd_crash> hello
<ikonia> hello
<hdd_crash> ikonia: do you have an answer?
<ikonia> hdd_crash: as I explained earlier
<chickenatemydonu> Hello
<azryu> by doing getent passwd i got lots of group, on that  i got a group called www-data, how to check are the permission that the group got ?
<pw-toxic> hi, where can i find the file where the passwords of samba is stored?
<shcherbak> hdd_crash: You should not clean logs, remove older
<ikonia> pw-toxic: you won't be able to read them
<hdd_crash> shcherbak: i dont like logs they are annoyinh
<hdd_crash> g
<azryu> by doing getent passwd i got lots of group, on that  i got a group called www-data, how to check all permission that the group got ?
<OerHeks> ola
<rhada> wondering why www-data is running on 3 process---http://paste.debian.net/109592/
<ikonia> pw-toxic: where the passwords are stored depends on your samba config, it can be a file (tbms) or it could be ldap for example
<ikonia> rhada: it runs apache
<hdd_crash> ola OerHeks
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i have tdsam
<ikonia> pw-toxic: I think it's /var/lib/samba, but it should be set in the smb.conf file
<ish> Installed desktop on a server.. Would like to disable X from starting.. How would I do that?
<cgcardona> ikonia: how do I add the user to the admin group?
<hdd_crash> shcherbak: logs take space from my 1tb hdd
<ikonia> cgcardona: open the user admin gui and add the user that way
<azryu> by doing getent passwd i got lots of group, on that  i got a group called www-data, how to check all permission that the group got ?  ikonia
<rhada> ikonia: ok thanks
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i can only find a setting called "passdb backend = tdbsam" but i cant find an option which tells me the path of that password file
<ikonia> hdd_crash: logs are very small, they will use up almost no space
<jcoonan> h00k: Can I download an .iso while I'm on this live USB drive and mount+install it from inside Ubuntu?
<ikonia> azryu: the user has permissions on individual files, so you have to look at the files
<Rexodus> ish: disable gdm
<cgcardona> ikonia:  i am on command line
<ikonia> cgcardona: usermod
<chickenatemydonu> I've been trying to install Ubuntu on Toshiba, and, as I figured from a google search, it has been hell. I am right now on Ubuntu, it's working perfectly, managed to make acpi=copy_dsdt on grub permanent and everything is working. However, it was also installed from Windows. Any other way I wouldn't be able to use wireless and stuff, if I tried to install this from scratch. Maybe I was doing something wrong, I am not sure. But I wanted to extend the pa
<ikonia> pw-toxic: I think it's /var/lib/samba, but a google for "samba password file location" should be able to confirm this
<shcherbak> azryu: group are created to access files or rum programs, so file belong to group not vice-versa
<shcherbak> hdd_crash: logrotate, this let you remove logs after time or space
<Rexodus> chickenatemydonu: Wich nic U are using? > lspci
<drakekin> Hey, does anyone know if wubi has any issues under Win7?
<ikonia> drakekin: wubi is nothing to do with windows 7
<azryu> well i m facing a problem with my website i have to chmod -R 777 to able to display the page on the rest chmod not work , what i have to do exactlY ? shcherbak
<malx_poogee_loo> You guys are awesome. Thank you for helping me.GO UBUNTU!
<ikonia> azryu: you need to make sure the user "www-data" has read/execute access to your website data
<erUSUL> drakekin: wubi has issues in itself... no matter the "guest" OS... wubi install are way to fragile imho
<drakekin> erUSUL: Ah. That might explain why it won't finish installing.
<azryu> just only read and execute is enough ? ikonia
<shcherbak> azryu: hm, who own files and top folder?
<rhada> i have created a ss-key in authorized_keys dir in  /home/admin/.shh which i have used chmod 600 , which lines in ssh config do i need to amend to use this key when I log into my server from a remote host?
<ikonia> azryu: that should be enough
<ikonia> rhada: it should be enabled by default
<azryu> own by user www-data
<azryu> own by user www-data shcherbak
<ikonia> azryu: that should be fine then
<Parameter> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Parameter> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Parameter> !bad
<Parameter> !credits
<Parameter> !contents
<Parameter> !?
<azryu> no i can't able to display the web page
<drakekin> erUSUL: Could you recommend a guide to dual-boot ubuntu?
<jiltdil> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hdd_crash> How can I clean all log files with ">" from /var/log/ except .gz files?
<Machei> hey huys .
<erUSUL> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Machei> guys*
<hdd_crash> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<azryu> i have to do chmod -R 777 on my webpage root folder ikonia  shcherbak
<Machei> how get list library from gcc ?
<ikonia> azryu: show me "ls -la" on your index file
<ikonia> Machei: what do you mean ?
<rhada> ikonia: its not when i log in as admin@mydomin.net i am still asked for the admin passwod
<azryu> neither i got a page saying Forbidden
<azryu> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<fckingwicked> ubottu is going to rape you. dont go with him
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shcherbak> azryu: try chmod 755
<ikonia> azryu: please show me the output of "ls -la" on your index file
<jiltdil> is there any way to compile .net programm in linux/
<ikonia> jiltdil: only using mono
<Machei> I want have all list of library's (available) from compilator gcc ? example : stdio.h
<ikonia> Machei: they are not libraries, they are headers
<maco> fckingwicked: please change your nick. obfuscated swearing is still swearing. and please don't discuss adult topics here
<ikonia> Machei: they are nothing to do with gcc the compiler, they are seperate things
<IcyBlue> Can anyone tell me a program on the ubuntu side which will let me not change my date and time on the windows side. everytime i update or do something on ubuntu side my date and time on the windows os changes. how do i fix it.
<jiltdil> ikonia:then why it is said that .net is   is platform dependet?
<shcherbak> azryu: also you could change ownership, as user to yourself, as group to www-data (or root - less secure)
<ikonia> jiltdil: because it is
<tim167> how do i find all files that are executable in a folder ?
<ikonia> tim167: executable by who
<jiltdil> ikonia:how
<tim167> ikonia: me
<Machei> List the names of software packages for C and C++, and state dependency such as libraries, which must be installed before you install the language pack ?
<ikonia> jiltdil: .net is a windows only platform as a native language, however mono will allow it
<maco> tim167:  ls -lF | grep "\*$"     i think
<Covax3D> hi
<tim167> maco thanks i'll try
<ikonia> Machei: they are dependencies, the dependencies should be listed in the info for the software you are trying to build
<rhada> konia: its not when i log in as admin@mydomin.net i am still asked for the admin passwod
<zees313> software for tv viewer
<ikonia> rhada: I heard you say that, however if you look at rsa and key settings in sshd_config it should be quite easy to figure out
<schnuffle> tim167: find /path -executable
<Zuzak> Hey there; could someone tell me why some items on the task bar are in [square brackets], yet others aren't?
<jiltdil> Macheli: sudo apt-get install build-essentials  and then install gcc and g++ to
<cube1> guys, im about to give up. i have a directory, /home/artwork , and need to recursively find all files that end with 48.png, like blabla-48.png. just doing fine . -name "*48.png" doesnt work!
<zees313> tell me any tv viewer software
<tim167> schnuffle: perfect :)
<ikonia> cube1: that will work
<ikonia> cube1: find /home/artwork -name '*48.png' -print
<Machei> gcc can use iostream.h as he is used many times by compilator c++ ?
<dtrf4837> hello, my monitor isn't being detected so i typed 'xrandr' and it says 'xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default'?
<rhada> ikonia: so its not enabled by default
<ikonia> Machei: yes
<ikonia> rhada: it is, but it does depend on your key file and system setup
<cube1> ikonia: <3
<ikonia> rhada: if it's not, it's quite straight forward to enable key auth
<jcoonan> Hey is there a way to instal linux while on a Live USB ?
<schnuffle> cube1: find . -type f -iregex ".*48\.png"
<OerHeks> jcoonan, yes you can
<OerHeks> jcoonan, start ubuntu in live mode, then hit the install & you can chat while you install
<gedO> Hello all
<gedO> I have one problem with touchpad
<jcoonan> OerHeks: Nah dude, that just hangs at the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" screen.
<jcoonan> :|
<morphiss> holaaaa
<morphiss> hola mundoooo
<Pici> !es | morphiss
<ubottu> morphiss: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hdd_crash> hola morphiss
<gedO> whene it is locked then ubuntu shows that it is unlocked and when unlocked then ubuntu shows that touchpad is locked
<Elssha> hi
<pcpower> kon'nichiwa sekai
<Elssha> ummm
<gedO> How I can solve this problem?
<Elssha> i think i did something stupid >_<
<hdd_crash> like what?
<morphiss> ok only english!!
<OerHeks> jcoonan, live mode is a bit slower, please be patient
<Elssha> well
<Elssha> i was trying to get some extra eyecandy on
<jcoonan> I've let it sit for a while.
<Fwb2700> What's going on
<cube1> schnuffle: ikonia: i'm doing something like $ montage `find . -name '*48.png' -print` montage.png, but because i'm dumb i have files with characters like ' or - . how can i make find put a \ before them? or how can i make montage not get screwed up by them?
<jcoonan> A good while.
<hdd_crash> !ask | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hdd_crash> !question | Elssha
<gedO> Guys can someone help with touchpad problem????
<ikonia> hdd_crash: easy on the bot stuff, Elssha is asking
<jcoonan> OerHeks: Infact its still sitting there right now.
<morphiss> ni en español ni pregunta raras vaya ............lol
<Elssha> I'm having problems with several systems
<gedO> whene it is locked then ubuntu shows that it is unlocked and when unlocked then ubuntu shows that touchpad is locked
<hdd_crash> sorry ubottu :)
<Elssha> one, and most obvious to me, is that there seems to be a blank atop my background
<Elssha> i can still see it below the pannel but not on the desktop itself
<gedO> Someone please
<maco> morphiss: va a #ubuntu-es para ayudar en español, por favor
<Elssha> though when i first log on, it loads
<gedO> Somebody
<Elssha> and when i try to change anything in appearance
<Cradam> back
<Elssha> it all freezes on me
<gedO> guys
<hdd_crash> Elssha: are you using compiz?
<morphiss> oooooooook
<morphiss> thanks
<Cradam> had to join a different server
<Elssha> like, i have to restart to get anything BUT my cursor to move
<jiltdil> in case if i forget my admin password how can i give other password to my admin?
<hdd_crash> Cradam: freenode is under ddos attack
<Elssha> yes, hdd, but i've not fiddled with that for a while
<gedO> Can I get some atention?
<rhada> ikonia: are theese the line http://paste.debian.net/109594/ re ssh
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Cradam> cya bath
<hdd_crash> !ask | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gedO> My problem is with touchpadwhene it is locked then ubuntu shows that it is unlocked and when unlocked then ubuntu shows that touchpad is locked
<Elssha> also,
<gedO> My problem is with touchpad. Whene it is locked then ubuntu shows that it is unlocked and when unlocked then ubuntu shows that touchpad is locked
<Elssha> some of the porgrams don't work right
<Elssha> like i had to get on here via webchat because i can't open xchat anymore
<gedO> Any idea how to fix this?
<hdd_crash> Elssha: are using Ubuntu Maverick (10.10)
<Elssha> 10.04
<hdd_crash> Lucid
<gedO> I'm using 10.10
<Elssha> was going to wait until after school ends to update
<schnuffle> cube1: did you try: montage "$(find . -name '*48.png' -print)" montage.png
<Elssha> hoping it won't be needed atm, but i guess i could reinstall if i can't fix this >_<
<gedO> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiltdil> erUSUL:thanx
<Elssha> it all started after i logged off and on
<hdd_crash> Elssha: how did you install Ubuntu?
<hdd_crash> inside windows?
<Elssha> i installed it a looong time ago
<Elssha> no, sep partition
<pw-toxic> what does "browseable = yes" mean in the smb.conf?
<hdd_crash> Elssha: ok
<Fwb2700> Or live cd
<hdd_crash> Elssha: so just reinstall again on the same partition problem solved :)
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic: means the share will be listed
<hdd_crash> just reinstall*
<genii-around> pw-toxic: It means also you can traverse any filesystem on that share from a client
<pw-toxic> [TK]D-Fender, you mean the share will be listed if the user types in  "\\servername"?
<Scuttle_> hum, my ubuntu-installation has for some reason got stuck at a 16bit colordepth in X...anyone have suggestions on a remedy? :P
<Elssha> i guess it'll take less time to do that than try to figure out how to fix everything
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic: Correct
<pw-toxic> [TK]D-Fender, if this is option is no, i can still access it via \\servername\sharename ?
<Elssha> i'm just glad the problem still lets me access most stuff, otherwise i'd have a lot of files lost
<hdd_crash> ubuntu install is fast except if you have a computer from caveman age
<jcoonan> Would having a USB drive that is 32 bit trying to install 64bit Ubuntu cause a problem?
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic: Assuming you have rights, or course
<genii-around> [TK]D-Fender: You can have a share be visible but not be able to see what's inside it
<erUSUL> jcoonan: usb drives are not 32 bit or 64 bit ...
<[TK]D-Fender> genii-around: That is what I just said...
<hdd_crash> yea.
<Elssha> anyone know how to check what i have now, partition wise?
<pw-toxic> [TK]D-Fender, they key is, that i can hide shares where guest users dont have access to.. i didnt know this ;) goot to know
<erUSUL> Elssha: sudo fdisk -l
<hdd_crash> jcoonan: if you have a 64bit capable CPU just install 64bit :)
<Fwb2700> Partition manage
<Elssha> like, what i'd have to type in for the manual thing while installing?
<[TK]D-Fender> Elssha: cat /proc/partitions
<jcoonan> hdd_crash: I am but it isnt working. I'm trying to guess why :(
<Elssha> tk, is that the full command?
<rhada> erUSUL: is it the last line of the three I need to amend in this paste http://paste.debian.net/109594/ re ssh
<jiltdil> runlevel 1 or runlevel 2 for single usermode?
<jcoonan> Isn't Ubuntu install supposed to be easy :|
<[TK]D-Fender> pw-toxic: Doesn't change their access, but I supose might make them less nosey
<schnuffle> cube1: better use -print0
<[TK]D-Fender> Elssha: yes
<cube1> schnuffle: whats the difference?
<pw-toxic> [TK]D-Fender, ill just try
<h00k> ubottu: tell jiminikiz about nickspam
<ubottu> jiminikiz, please see my private message
<hdd_crash> jcoonan: burn ubuntu 64 bit to a cdrom.. shutdown the computer disconnect the hdd.. boot the computer from cdrom open the install and select your usb drive
<hdd_crash> easy way
<erUSUL> rhada: huh? sorry dunno what is the problem you are trying to solve... maybe in asking in #openssh ?
<jcoonan> hdd_crash: No CD drive
<hdd_crash> hmmmmmmm
<maddler> question: any clue on how to make screensaver working on ubuntu while on battery power?
<schnuffle> cube1: special handling of newline, -print gives you a newline after each file name, don't think montage can handle that
<hdd_crash> hdd_crash: you can make a live usb
<hdd_crash> oops fail
<jcoonan> hdd_crash: prv msg?
<hdd_crash> jcoonan: you can make a live usb
<hdd_crash> yes jcoonan
<cube1> schnuffle: aaaaaah
<jiltdil> how can i overcome to my grub password if i forget it?
<hdd_crash> jcoonan: in ubuntu go to system > administration > startup disk creator
<shcherbak> jiltdil: you may need liveCD
<schnuffle> cube1: best is to look at the output of our find statement to see if it looks like you want before usinf it
<cube1> schnuffle: ye rite
<jiltdil> scherbak: without live cd as like to overcome root password
<rhada> erUSUL:sorry its ssh keys for auth on ssh login #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys I think if they are in /home/admin/,shh/authorised_keys  then this is the path line so I am not asked for a password but the ssh key
<shcherbak> jiltdil: grub or root?
<kspham_> hi
<SudoKing> how can I tell gnome to stop restoring my previous session?
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> :)
<schnuffle> cube1: because finde normally escapes special characters by default if my memory doesn't trump me
<cube1> schnuffle: how does the ' and `, aka literal and non literal i think , work?
<atpa8a> hello
<[TK]D-Fender> jiltdil: There is no bypass without botting something else instead
<erUSUL> rhada: if you want to use keys then you have to uncomment that line afaics ( if that's what you are asking )
 * MagikGimp takes a ticket for the troubleshooting queue
<[TK]D-Fender> jiltdil: You'll have to remove the PW's from your grub config fiels, then reinstall it
<[TK]D-Fender> files*
<jiltdil> scherbak: as we can also  overcome root password without live cd , like this is there any method to overcome grub password?
<[TK]D-Fender> jiltdil: No
<atpa8a> trying to start slapd before krb5-kdc... what's a better way
<rhada> erUSUL: yes thats what I am asking, ok so need to put the path
<atpa8a> screwed up runlevels with insserv already :P
<erUSUL> schnuffle: cube1 `find ...` will fail if they are files with spaces in the name
<Elssha> have there been any known issues / annoyances with 10.10 vs 10.04?  I know when i upgraded to 10 the log on modifier thingy went away, that kind of stuff
<erUSUL> rhada: just remove the # in fron of the line
<jiltdil> [TK]D-Fender:thanx trying using PW's
<cube1> erUSUL: ok, what about ' '?
<erUSUL> rhada: and restart ssh server
<snow_ru> (unixsort) how to sort a file, by first column but columns are separed by \ not by 'tab' !!
<erUSUL> cube1: ' ' does not do process substitution is another thing alltogether
<cube1> ok
<rhada> erUSUL ok thanks and make sure I have a copy of the key or else I will not be able to login the directory is chmod 600 protected
<hdd_crash> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<shcherbak> jiltdil: for grub (if you can login and have sudo) just reconfigure it, otherwise use liveCD, for root password - there is no such thing in standard Ubuntu.
<Elssha> also, anyone know where the program configuration settings are kept (for say, thunderbird, skype, etc) so that when i install the new one i won't have to reinput all the accounts and so on
<erUSUL> rhada: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<rhada> ok thanks great
<MagikGimp> Who's next?
<jcoonan> Is there a way to install linux on to a hdd, while on a live usb ???
<FruityPebbles> hey, i have a dual screen set up. Ubuntu doesn't allow me to dock a panel on the sides of my second screen, when i minimize windows in the second screen, they just disappear... any idea how to get them back?
<callaghan> Hi guys, I need to set the environment variable FSHARP_COMPILER_BIN to /usr/bin on every restart, I tried adding the command 'export FSHARP_COMPILER_BIN=/usr/bin' to Startup Applications but this does not work, I have to execute it manually each time. What's the right way to do it?
<jiltdil> shcherbak:" for root password - there is no such thing in standard Ubuntu" plz expain i didn't get u
<erUSUL> cube1: to do what you want i think you would need to build an array with the filenames then use it in the command line
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm having strange problems with my terminal.  My page down and f9 keys are producing a tilde (~) character.  This doesn't happen in other windows.  What could be wrong?
<[TK]D-Fender> Elssha: look at the hidden folders in your HOME
<[TK]D-Fender> Elssha: ".mozilla", etc
<shcherbak> jiltdil: root do not have password, only sone users have sudo right (members of admin group).
<Elssha> so if i copy them onto the new installation all that should be good to go?>
<jiltdil> shcherbak: ok
<erUSUL> cube1: files=(); while read -r -d '' file; do files+=( "$file"); done < <(find ... -print0) ; command "${files[@]}" last_arg
<MagikGimp> I think this channel needs a switchboard. I'll go back to reading up for myself and try later when things may be quieter. Cheers.
<[TK]D-Fender> shcherbak: Does that mean you can ssh in as root, etc w/o a password?
<[TK]D-Fender> Elssha: Should be (as long as the versions are compatible)
<Elssha> okay, thanks ^_^
<shcherbak> [TK]D-Fender: Not likly, "no password" does not mean "empty password"
<trism> callaghan: usually you add things like that to the end of ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> cube1: in your case was ... « files=(); while read -r -d '' file; do files+=( "$file"); done < <(find . -name '*48.png' -print0) ; montage "${files[@]}" montage.png
<[TK]D-Fender> shcherbak: Ok, so if it isn't "empty" and "there isn't one"..... then what is it? :)
<shcherbak> [TK]D-Fender: besides, rarely root login is enables in ssh
<kirean> hi, i messed up my partitions, already have 4 but I have disk space left intended for a media partition.
<shcherbak> [TK]D-Fender: Good question.
<kirean> my swap partition is the latest
<[TK]D-Fender> shcherbak: Got an equally good answer by any chance? ;)
<callaghan> trism: I'll do that then :) If I don't come back it worked, thanks
<jcoonan> Hey I can't install flash from the USB Live thing
<jcoonan> :|
<kirean> I read that I could remove that and create an extended partition instead
<kirean> how do I do that?
<g0bl1n> is there a way to reorganize UNE icons in the launcher ?
<kirean> can I remove the swap partition while running linux?
<hytreem> nope g0bl1n
<g0bl1n> hytreem, not even in gnome-config ?
<hytreem> g0bl1n, that might work, dunno bout that
<g0bl1n> hytreem, will try now
<shcherbak> [TK]D-Fender: Hm, whatever you type as root password is going be wrong, best answer to my knowledge.
<Macstheyjustsuck> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources: firefox firefox-4.0 firefox-4.0-globalmenu firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9.2"
<Macstheyjustsuck> When I try to install updates [maverick], I get this message: "
<Macstheyjustsuck> ^Switch those two around so it makes sense XD
<hdd_crash> How can I clean all log files using ">" from /var/log/ except .gz files?
<[TK]D-Fender> shcherbak: Sounds like "abrtrary" or "random" if if follows some common logic.
<hdd_crash> help tks.
<atpa8a> hmm
<k0kc> hi guys submit my request: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt torrent-links doesn't work 404
<jiltdil> kiren: use live cd or usb and use gparted dthe eaiset way
<k0kc> tnx
<twinborn> Hello. I'm looking to install Ubuntu for the first time. I have a hardware configuration question.
<DJones> Macstheyjustsuck: Thats because firefox 4 isn't part of the default repo's and the whichever ppas (presumably) you 've added don't have their authentication details set correctly
<genii-around> hdd_crash: sudo logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf
<hytreem> twinborn, check my PM
<k0kc> hi guys submit my request: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt torrent-links doesn't work 404
<hdd_crash> genii-around: why the /etc/logrotate.conf  ?
<elfranne> i got a ubuntu server that keep loosing access to the local network , eth  cable  is not the problem ... any ideas ?
<rhada> erUSUL: in the url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys should the user be admin or root who does mkdir, chmood 700 ssh-keygen -t
<Macstheyjustsuck> DJones: So how do I fix it?
<ikonia> k0kc: which download are you picking
<jnlsnl_> hey guuys! im trying to bind my folders on boot, in fstab i have following: /media/DATA/Music  /home/jonas/Music bind none 0 0  - however it fails to mount on boot =(
<ignus> I know its "off topic", but does anybody knows that is it possible to connect an usb thumb drive to a HTC Desire HD?
<ikonia> elfranne: is the interface setting to down
<genii-around> hdd_crash: Because logrotate needs a configuration file in it's argument when it's called, that is the default one
<ikonia> ignus: if you know it's offtopic, don't ask please
<elfranne> ikonia, no it is not
<erUSUL> rhada: normal user...
<ikonia> elfranne: so the interface is staying up, what is the link status
<k0kc> all Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<k0kc>  
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<k0kc>     * ubuntu-10.04.1-server-i386.iso.torrent
<rhada> erUsul: ok thanks
<k0kc> oops sorry
<ikonia> k0kc: they work fine for me
<fisted> ftw
<ikonia> k0kc: just downloaded two of them as a test
<hdd_crash> genii-around: k genius :)
<Cradam> back
<schnuffle> cube1: did you try: montage "$(find . -name '*48.png' -printf  "\"%f\" ")" montage.png
<ignus> ok sorry then
<k0kc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent valid link ?
<dtrf4837> my monitor isn't detected so i typed 'xrandr' and it says 'xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default', can anyone help?
<rubbs> how many open files is normal for a desktop installation? I've got over 8000
<schnuffle> erUSUL: it had to be able with find only :)
<ikonia> k0kc: no
<hdd_crash> genii-around: hm it didnt clean xorg log etc? how can i do it
<erUSUL> schnuffle: i did only use find and the shell
<ikonia> k0kc: apologies, I didn't select the LTS versions, you're correct they are down
<hdd_crash> genii-around: neither boot and boot.lo
<hdd_crash> g
<schnuffle> erUSUL: yes, but I couldn't believe formatting being a problem for find
<twinborn> Does anyone run Ubuntu on a 2008 MacBook Pro?
<elfranne> ikonia, the leds on the eth port are on
<ikonia> twinborn: not at this moment, but I have done
<k0kc> ikonia: :D
<ikonia> elfranne: use ethtool to check the link status
<erUSUL> schnuffle: the problem is $() will strip "" and do word splitting so filenames with spaces will fail...
<erUSUL> schnuffle: cube1 we can continue the discusssion in #bash
 * Cradam wishes you could run bash scripts in windows
<covenant> Cradam: cygwin?
<schnuffle> erUSUL: that was  my missing information
<twinborn> ikonia: Would i be ok to run it in VMWARE or should I use bootcamp?
<Cradam> cygwin?
<hdd_crash> !cap
<ikonia> twinborn: up to you, both will work
<Cradam> what is cygwin?
<ikonia> Cradam: google it, it's nothing to do with ubuntu, so offtopic
<twinborn> ikonia: alright, i would prefer VMware but wasn't sure, windows has always ran extremely slow with it
<genii-around> hdd_crash: xorg doesn't have an entry in /etc/logrotate.d, X is supposed to monitor it's own logs. But if you like you could make a config file there for it so you can specify what to do with it's logs. The documentation for logrotate is fairly complete and you can use the other config files there as examples to look at
<genii-around> hdd_crash: Apologies on lag, work keeps calling me away from my desk
<erUSUL> schnuffle: try this in a dir « ls -l "$( find . -printf \""%f"\" )"; »
<jiltdil> how to automatically  execute any appllication on  startup?
<erUSUL> schnuffle: sorry typo ;P
<erUSUL> !startup | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<erUSUL> schnuffle: ls -l $( find . -printf " \"%f\" " )
<hdd_crash> what's the name of google linux distro?
<elfranne> someone asked me to use ethtool to test the network but i cannot because it have no internet access
<elfranne> ikonia, ethtool is not installed by default so i cannot install it because i got no internet access anymore on the box
<amumu> algun español
<behel1t> is there a process to enable TRIM in 10.10 when using SSD, or does the kernel automatically see SSD and enable TRIM
<Pici> !es | amumu
<ubottu> amumu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<amumu> hola algun español
<maco> !es | amumu
<amumu> español
<amumu> alguien español
<xrdodrx> !es | amumu
<ubottu> amumu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Logan_> ubottu lag?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> SO, I have a 3g module in this laptop - is there any way I can use that to make a phone call?
<amumu> gracias
<xrdodrx> amumu, de nada :D
<elfranne> amumu type /join #ubuntu-es
<xrdodrx> jussi, um, VoIP?
<jussi> xrdodrx: no, I mean a normal phone call - like a mobile phone.
<amumu> ok gracias llevo dos dias con ubuntu
<hdd_crash> amumu: english please
<xrdodrx> jussi, I think you're confused -- 3G service =/= phone service...3G is data
<amumu> thankyou me two day in ubuntu
<amumu> sonrry
<amumu> no englihs
<hdd_crash> lol
<elfranne> jussi : use skype for calling or something like that
<Ors> Hi, I need some help who has some knowledge with PCMCIA usb cards?
<user__> im having an issue, im trying to use easytag to rename a large list of mp3 files, but i keep getting the error, "cannot rename file ... file already exists .. any idea on how to fix th is
<elfranne> anyone has an idea why my ubuntu box loose connexion ? no local, no internet, green + orange leds are on.
<erUSUL> elfranne: reload the nic driver?
<elfranne> erUSUL, how to do that ?
<hylian> how do i set what is the default desktop via the console?
<user__> hylian,
<rww> hylian: assuming you mean what I think you mean, sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<user__> cd Desktop
<user__> ls
<erUSUL> elfranne: lspci | grep -i net
<hylian> rww: i will try that, thanks
<puff> I remember finding a gnome applet, last year, that varies the color tones of your screen over the course of the day, to make the natural lighting.  I'm trying to find it again, but I have no idea what google keywords to search on.
<rww> !info redshift-gtk | puff
<ubottu> puff: Package redshift-gtk does not exist in maverick
<rww> meh
<rww> !find redshift
<ubottu> Found: gtk-redshift, redshift
<rww> !info gtk-redshift
<ubottu> gtk-redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2-2 (maverick), package size 24 kB, installed size 212 kB
<puff> I'm on 10.04.2 LTS.
<elfranne> erUSUL, atheros AR8132
<erUSUL> elfranne: tell me themodel of the nic card you have
<xrdodrx> puff, it'll probably still be in the repo's...check
<puff> xrdodrx: aptitude doesn't find it.
<rww> xrdodrx: it isn't
<xrdodrx> puff, well, then manual install or dist-upgrade :)
<Pici> xrdodrx: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to a new release.
<erUSUL> elfranne: lsmod | grep atl1
<pushpop> how do you enable flash in google chrome I can't figure it out?
<xrdodrx> Pici, ? :s
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<elfranne> erUSUL, atl1c 29949 0
<xangua> pushpop: flash already comes with google chrome, if you mean chromium install fhash from software centre
<erUSUL> elfranne: sudo modprobe -r atl1c && sudo modprobe atl1c
<xrdodrx> Pici, I can't help but think we used to dist-upgrade...
<xrdodrx> maybe I'm remembering wrong :)
<Pici> xrdodrx: In debian the common procedure is to modify your sources.list and use dist-upgrade, but not in Ubuntu,.
<puff> http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/linux/flux-for-ubuntu/
<pushpop> xangua just intalled chrome
<pushpop> wont play flash
<xrdodrx> Pici, ok, sorry.
<mongy> only 32bit chrome has flash
<elfranne> erUSUL, now the eth0 does not appears anymore in ifconfig, no output for the previous command
<pushpop> im on 64bit
<pushpop> mongy is there a way on 64bit
<mongy> pushpop, yes, install flash yourself.
<pushpop> sorry im new how
<erUSUL> elfranne: you did the whole two parts command?
<mongy> pushpop, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pushpop> i did that
<pushpop> no dice
<mongy> pushpop, restart chrome?
<pushpop> yea haha
<elfranne> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> elfranne: the « sudo modprobe atl1c  » should have made eth0 appear again
<erUSUL> elfranne: can you paste « dmesg | tail -n25 » output?
<klasko> Hi,  when Ubuntu starts it can't access to the root partition. When I'm from a live CD, it can't read the partition, because it says that there's a job pending on it.
<erUSUL> elfranne: oh; you do not have network ...
<erUSUL> elfranne: do you see any obvious error from the driver?
<elfranne> erUSUL, yep ... ill look by myself maybe i ll see something in the logs
<jussi> xrdodrx: after some searching, Ive actually found the windows equivalent program from the manufacturer that works with this 3g  modem (qualcomm purevoice 2.4)  - Im looking for similar for linux.
<rhada> erUSUL:  followed the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keyser but still the password I type is the same as before even though i editedthe line AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys and restarted ssh
<jccc> Okay, so I've even tried Mint OS install from a live USB and it hangs just the same
<erUSUL> rhada: you want passwordless keys?
<jccc> I'm completely at my wits end.
<elfranne> erUSUL, when i reboot the net is working for a moment ... i ll grab the dmesg
<jccc> Is there something wrong with my HDD?
<rhada> not edited but enabled that line
<guntbert> jccc: how should we know? what is your issue?
<rhada> no i gave a password to my key when i did rsa keygen -t
<erUSUL> rhada: did you restarted sshd?
<rhada> sorry ssh keygen -t
<[TK]D-Fender> jccc: And why are you asking about Mint in here?
<rhada> yes i did
<mackenzie> Hello.
<jccc> guntbert: I've made several Live USB of Ubuntu both .10 and .04 and now Mint 10 and they ALL hang when trying to install to HDD
<rhada> i restated ssh
<starn> hello
<jccc> I have no idea what to do
<elfranne> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/bGM4f6c6
<mackenzie> What is  this?
<erUSUL> rhada: do you have the key in both the client and in the server
<visual1ce> hi
<erUSUL> !irc | mackenzie
<ubottu> mackenzie: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<guntbert> jccc: did you md5sum check the iso files?
<erUSUL> mackenzie: this is the ubuntu irc support channel
<jccc> I downloaded them twice directly from Ubuntu
<visual1ce> some cli commands are multiline - i get > and then enter input... if i make a mistake how can i cancel the command?
<mackenzie> Oh
<visual1ce> ctrl + \ doesn't seem to work
<erUSUL> visual1ce: crtl + C or crtl + D ?
<mackenzie> What is this for?
<erUSUL> visual1ce: but you can make edits
<rhada> erUSUL: its on the remote host the public key I log in with ssh from a terminal on my machine at home which is not linux
<erUSUL> mackenzie: if you have problems with your ubuntu install you can get help here
<visual1ce> haha lol - ctrl d closed the terminal - i guess that's the next best thing
<rhada> the remore machine is ubuntu
<jccc> And also my GParted is upset
<mackenzie> Oh, cool I'll let you know if I have any problems.
<coz_> visual1ce,  mm that is not gnome-s default keybinding for close terminal
<visual1ce> i have ctrl-c set to copy
<visual1ce> and ctrl-v for paste
<erUSUL> rhada: you create the keypair in the client machine then transfer the public key to the server ...
<visual1ce> maybe that's why
<coz_> visual1ce,  yes that systemic except from and to the teraminl you nees  shift in front of t hose for copy paste funtions in gnome terminal
<visual1ce> no i changed the shortcuts - i press ctrl-c for copy and ctrl-v for paste
<elfranne> erUSUL,  after reboot i got some high ping timings sometime more than 500ms, in local network
<coz_> visual1ce,  inside the gnome terminal?
<guntbert> !md5sum | jccc
<ubottu> jccc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<visual1ce> ya
<visual1ce> just go to preferences
<jccc> Done that
<jccc> 4 times now
<jccc> I also  cant run gparted
<erUSUL> elfranne: really dunno... if the driver is buggy...
<mackenzie> How do I set up my camera on my laptop?
<rhada> erUSUL: ok the server has both keys as I crested the key on the ubuntu server but I still have the public key with what is the ssh line at the terminal from where i am please
<coz_> visual1ce,   you also know that if you higlight text anywhere on the system and then middle click to paste somewhere else that works as well?
<xangua> mackenzie: is it supported¿
<erUSUL> mackenzie: tried if it just works? with a program like "cheese" 8 install it from software center )
<redhat> hi everyone
<mackenzie> yes
<xangua> mackenzie: installed cheese ¿
<mackenzie> huh?
<visual1ce> im using a touchpad - no middle click and clicking both simultaneously doesn't always achieve the desired result
<mackenzie> installed cheese??
<coz_> visual1ce,   under stood
<erUSUL> mackenzie: cheese is a program to use the webcam. install it and try it. maybe the camera just works
<elfranne> erUSUL,  it is on a VIA Cpu motherboard, low end, something like the first atom in power
<BlackDragonTechy> cheese is like mac os's photobooth.
<visual1ce> thx coz_ :)
<BlackDragonTechy> Sept better of course.
<mackenzie> okay
<mackenzie> I'll let you know if it won't work
<visual1ce> so is \ used basically just to split a command over several lines?
<mackenzie> I'll be back bye.
<rhada> erUSUL: it does not matter i will delete everything its a wate of time
<erUSUL> rhada: http://www.ece.uci.edu/~chou/ssh-key.html
<deface> anyone here using pure-ftp w/ virtual & local/system users?
<redhat> hello, i need some help for launch ubuntu on dell inspinron 8000
<BlackDragonTechy> Is there a calendar application for Ubuntu much like iCal for Mac OS? I'm  looking for something to sync up with my Google Calendars. Thanks in advance.
<deface> I have PureDB in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf and path is set, yet init script seems not to start virtuals
<erUSUL> rhada: remove the key you generated and start from scratch... this time generate the key in the client
<deface> Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-virtualchroot -l unix -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -b -x -8 UTF-8 -E -X -C 4 -R -A -u 1000 -c 20 -B
<deface> BlackDragonTechy, evolution
<rhada> erUSUL: ok I will try when you say the client you mean the machine i am useing now
<erUSUL> rhada: yes ( i assume putty in windows? )
<BlackDragonTechy> Oh the mail application has a calendar component. I'll take a look, thanks deface.
<rhada> erUSUL: its a apple
<mackenzie> What file would you go to if you needed to set up your camera on your computer?
<erUSUL> rhada: http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
<red2kic> mackenzie: No file. Install cheese. Test it.
<red2kic> Driverless webcams. +1
<mackenzie> How do I install cheese?
<red2kic> mackenzie: "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<rhada> erUSUL: thanks I am in a appleOSX just now
<red2kic> mackenzie: If you installed Ubuntu LiveCD recently, it should be in Applications --> Videos
<mackenzie> okay
<mackenzie> Thanks
<erUSUL> rhada: ouch. Mac OS X ? then the instructions here should work http://www.ece.uci.edu/~chou/ssh-key.html
<erUSUL> rhada: two steps
<mackenzie> Where should I install cheese?
<jccc> I really have NO FREAKING CLUE what is wrong
<jccc> I think Ubunut hates my computer for some reason :
<mackenzie> Where should I install cheese?
<xrdodrx> !info cheese | mackal
<ubottu> mackal: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<robins> for some coputers,ubuntu dosent supports wifi..whats the reason?
<xrdodrx> !wifi | robins
<ubottu> robins: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robins> thanks man
<xrdodrx> robins, because different computers use different wireless cards :)
<rhada> erUSUL: there is two setps and there is SSH version 2 and SSH version 1
<erUSUL> mackenzie: aplications>ubuntu software center. search for it. click on install it should appear in aplications>sound and video
<erUSUL> rhada: use ssh v2
<mackenzie> okay thanks
<mackenzie> I have an application finder and I looked for it with it, and it worked thanks guys. :)
<mackenzie> This helps, bye.
<rhada> erUSUL: it says Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase): (just type return) so no password?
<jccc> time
<robins> on ubuntu,andriod development with eclipse is better than netbeans...is it so?
<craigbass1976> Dumb question...  In Windows there's Alt+printscr that will grab a shot of my screen.  In ubuntu, I fire up GIMP to do this.  Is there a better way?
<mickster04> craigbass1976: just printscr actually
<robins> on ubuntu,andriod development with eclipse is better than netbeans...is it so?
<mickster04> craigbass1976: what does alt do for that command?
<mickster04> !better > robins:
<mickster04> robins: also that is off topic
<mickster04> !better > robins
<ubottu> robins, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> mickster04, I think it just grabs the active window
<craigbass1976> mickster04, know a real dumbed down "paint" program for ubuntu?
<mickster04> craigbass1976: ? uhm nope, print screen does lots of things?
<mickster04> craigbass1976: not off by heart
<hello> how can i send "\n" character to terminal? pressing return key sends \r\n
<mickster04> there is one tho
<BlueBomber7> craigbass1976: You can use GIMP's pencil tool to paint pixel by pixel :-/
<apter> Hello!
<mickster04> hello: try shift+return
<jccc> Okay so can someone PLEASE help me ?
<apter> With what?
<BlueBomber7> !patience > jccc
<ubottu> jccc, please see my private message
<MavereX> پاکستان گندی نگر کے لیے ہے اور سب سے برے لینکس کی تقسیم ہے کبھی
<mickster04> !details | jccc
<ubottu> jccc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elfranne> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jccc> SUre
<apter> can i ecrypet private messanges on IRC or are they encyptet?
<mickster04> craigbass1976: i thikn it might give you the option to do different things, did you try just prntscr? that normally gives you a window with options where to save it etc
<mickster04> apter: i think that may be client related, but i doubt it
<apter> mickster04: Okey, thank you. I will google it som more :)
<kantor> hello
<jccc> I built a amd64 x6 Phenom II rig this morning with 4gb 1333 DDR3 ram, and a 500 GB HDD. I dont have a disk drive but they gave me a free 4gb usb stick for free with my purchase so i decided to do a USB install from a live disk. I made a 10.10 USB Live Disk and tried using it to install Ubuntu, no luck. Then I made another .10 USB Live Disk, no luck. Then I tried .04 twice with no luck. Now I'm on a Mint Linux Live USB Disk and it hangs
<mackenzie> okay I did
<rhada> erUSUL: it says Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase): (just type return) so no password?
<berefeira> jccc: did you get the correct version? 64-bit?
<mickster04> jccc: have you been checking the md5sum?
<jccc> berefeira: Yes.
<jccc> mickster04: Yes
<mickster04> berefeira: if he has a 64bit machine it doesnt matter if he uses 32 or 64 bit
<berefeira> mickster: ah, friend recently installed on a macbook, version mattered
<BlueBomber7> jccc: nice choice, I have a similar phenom II hexcore box :)
<mickster04> jccc: when you say no luck, wht do you mean? that could mean it just took a while to boot and you got bored?
<ZenMasta> If i untar an archive into a dir that already contains the same structure as in the archive. Will it append the files in the existing folders?
<mickster04> berefeira: well we are talking about a pc, so no it doesn't
<jccc> BlueBomber7: Does that mean you can help me?
<berefeira> mickster04: mk, no offense man
<BlueBomber7> jccc: Mine has a harddrive :)
<jccc> mickster04: No luck means it hangs, not freezes, but hangs at the same step "Preparing to install "
<jccc> BlueBomber7: I have a HDD too, its 500gb
<mickster04> jccc: how long did you wait?
<BlueBomber7> jccc: I can try, but I haven't seen any message you wrote for which I could provide much help.
<MavereX> میں عربی زبان سے بات نہ کرو ، میں اردو بولنا
<mackenzie> I tried to install cheese, but it pops up this password thing, but I don't know it
<jccc> mickster04: I waited WAY longer than this one step should take.
<maco> !sa | MavereX
<ubottu> MavereX: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jccc> As an aside does a chinese textbox start on the right side?
<mackenzie> I can't install cheese because, it says I have to have a password and I don't know it.
<mickster04> mackenzie: have you tried your own password?
<mackenzie> oh!
<red2kic> mackenzie: If you installed it yourself, you would know the password. So... Who did the installeation? ;O
<xrdodrx> jccc, No.
<mickster04> jccc: ok uhm....then i dunno, i also have a cd drive sso used that
<mackenzie> no I need to try my own password thanks for reminding me.
<mackenzie> I'll be right back
<mickster04> heh
<jccc> mickster04: is there a way to use a iso file to install directly to a hdd from inside a live boot?
<Pe4anki> ÍÈÕÓÉß ÑÅÁÅ ÑÊÎËÜÊÎ ÍÀÐÎÄÀ
<Expired> Yo whose awake?
<rww> !ru | Pe4anki
<ubottu> Pe4anki: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<robinho> here
<rww> Pe4anki: and fix your character encoding while you're at it.
<Expired> o.O
<robinho> debuging
<xrdodrx> !anyone | Expired
<ubottu> Expired: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Expired> There was an error copying the file into /media/New Volume.
<Expired> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<rhada> erUSUL: it says Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase): (just type return) so no password?
<Expired> Any idea why this says that?
<rww> Expired: how big is the file it errored out on, and which filesystem is on the thing you're copying to?
<robinho> sudo su
<Expired> copying it to fat32 and the files are approx 400MB
<rww> Expired: The usual reason for that error on FAT32 is because you have a file over 4GB (which is the per-file size limit for FAT32)
<Expired> Lol
<mackenzie> I have tried my own password and it work! thanks for reminding me.
<Expired> I only tried copying one
<Expired> it was 350MB
<rww> odd
<Expired> Extremely
<mackenzie> Installation completed thanks, guys
<Expired> I even booted up from the install CD to see if that would help
<Expired> no luck
<dotpaul2011> how can i get access to my secondary hdd with samba, it allows for home folder sharing but i get denied connecting to secondary drive
<Expired> D;
<nickcrantz> could just be hw problem
<Expired> This IRSSI looks disgusting x.x
<Expired> rww  any idea how to fix it?
<rww> Expired: Nope, sorry. You just saw my one idea about such things :)
<Expired> Cause I need these files off before I install slackware
<Expired> x.x
 * rww only has Linux machines to worry about, uses ext* for everything
<rhada> in this howto I am following at the end there is a FAQ the question is Q: I follow the exact steps, but ssh still ask me for my password!  the answer is: A: Check your remote .ssh directory. It should have only your own read/write/access permission (octal 700)  % chmod 700 ~/.ssh what I do not understand how does chmod 700 stop ssh asking for a password
<Expired> One compatible with windows formats >_>
<Expired> maybe ntfs
<Expired> brb
<rww> rhada: Presumably, the guide had you set up ssh keys. The ssh keys are stored in ~/.ssh. openssh-server will refuse to read ~/.ssh if the permissions on it are not secure.
<overclucker> rhada: trying to use a key pair?
<mickster04> rhada: it doesn't but if you set up the file permissons right, ssh can read the key pair properly
<Expired> :|
<Expired> Why must it show my IP?
<Expired> That's worse then spamming >:
<mickster04> Expired: ?? ot?
<AlienBOX> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and get a garbled sound when logging into the desktop, sometimes the sound from mp3, and movies sound garbled too, if i reboot, and log back in, i can watch a movie with no problem, but then after i close that movie, and try to play any other sounds, it sounds garbled again, can anyone help
<Expired> AlienBOX: 10.10 is better....
<Expired> 10.4 keeps screwing up for me
<Expired> :x
<overclucker> rhada: i think you also need to set $HOME to 755
<rhada> rww: thankyou the howto is here  http://www.ece.uci.edu/~chou/ssh-key.html i was wondering why in the howto you hit return without entering a password
<visual1ce> how can i find out what my keyboard setup is?
<rhada> version ssh 2
<oCean> rhada: for ssh to be passwordless, you have to setup authorized_keys file in the ~/.ssh directory
<rww> rhada: because that guide is having you create ssh keys without passwords, which is also why you don't get asked for a password when it's all set up
<Expired> rww what flags should the USB have?
<rww> rhada: this is either useful or a bad idea, depending on your system's physical security.
<xrdodrx> visual1ce, system > prefs > keyboard > layot tab > select keyboard > show...
<rhada> rww: i am on a osx machine the remote server is a seamless unbuntu server
<rhada> thanks to others who replied
<visual1ce> thx xrdodrx
<Glenp> got a question   When I log into a server using SSH,  I only get a $ prompt instead of the username prompt   how do I change that?   I am running 10.10 on both server and client.
<xrdodrx> no problem, visual1ce :D
<schnuffle> Glenp: set PS1 as you like http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<deadkitten> when you authenticate ubuntu against ldap, how does it know where under the base DN to look for posixAccount's? Does it look under ou=People?
<pngl> Is it possible to run windows in a virtual machine *and* have the same install as a dual-boot option?
<hihihi100> playonlinux has a list of what looks like available applications, are all of them instalable? Has any of you ever had any bad experience with playonlinux?
<coz_> pngl,   same install as in applications?
<pngl> So as to have a choice between speed and convenience.
<pngl> coz_: not sure what you mean. I meant same files.
<researcher1> !playonlinux
<rhada> do I transfer the ssh key id with ssh-copy-id <username>@<host> the acutal key file ?
<Glenp> schnuffle: thanks very much
<coz_> pngl,  windows in virtualbox should run fine
<pngl> coz_: It is noticeably slow.
<coz_> pngl,  many people do that to avoid dual booting
<coz_> pngl,  ah slowness i know nothing about... I generally only dual boot since I use windows occasionally and not regularly enough for virtualmachine
<researcher1> pngl: while installing Windows in Virtual box just provide enough RAM. Mine is working with good speed
<pngl> I think what I want to do implies booting from specific files on an ext4 partition (rather than booting from a partition).
<researcher1> !playonlinux
<rhada> rww:do I transfer the ssh key id with ssh-copy-id <username>@<host> the acutal key file ?
<oCean> rhada: yes, that should install pubkey in a remote machine's authorized_keys
<pngl> researcher1: How much ram did you give it? I'm at 1.5GB.
<schnuffle> deadkitten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<researcher1> pngl: 1 gb
<pngl> researcher1: I might have misconfigured something then. Just editing files with photoshop is frustrating.
<overclucker> rhada: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@host
<deadkitten> schnuffle: that doesn't answer my question
<rhada> overclucker: so that thats the complete line accept in my case .rsa.pub ok i will give it a try
<pw-toxic> hi, I have set up my samba server. Now i type in "\\server-name" in my windows7 windows explorer, and he wants me to type in a username with password although i have set up several folders for public access..  how can i fix this?
<schnuffle> deadkitten: it does, under pam_filter authentication you see how you have to setup the filter
<researcher1> pngl: r u using wine in windows on virtual box to run photoshop[?
<deadkitten> schnuffle: oh, so I'm supposed to manually set up a filter for posixAccount?
<schnuffle> deadkitten: that's my understanding
<azryu> hello
<pngl> researcher1: among other things, yes. Why?
<Dash_> Greetings.
<deadkitten> schnuffle: thanks
<pngl> researcher1: sorry, I misread. No, I am not using wine.
<researcher1> pngl: I have never used it so cant say anything
<suraj> Hi, does anyone have any idea about ubuntu updates?
<azryu> i got a problem with permision issue with my website, i have to chmod -R 777 /website to able to dispaly the web page otherwise i got this error :
<spydmobile> Hi friends, can someone direct me to a channel for ubuntu server?
<azryu> Forbidden
<azryu> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<bazhang> suraj, please ask a clearer question
<bazhang> spydmobile, #ubuntu-server
<azryu> what i have to do exactlY ?
<azryu> i got a problem with permision issue with my website, i have to chmod -R 777 /website to able to dispaly the web page otherwise i got this error :
<spydmobile> bazhang: Thank you sir! :) have a great weekend!
<deadkitten> azryu: is it owned by the appropriate user?
<azryu> yes i think
<azryu> what i have to check ?
<suraj> bazhang, so the thing is, I don't have internet on my linux-box(ubunt) what I can do is to download packages from another computer and update. what's the best way to do this in ubuntu?
<mackenzie> How do you make an email address?
<Expired> O_O
<azryu> is it good to chmod -R 777 /website ?
<Expired> Dude
<azryu> can i leave that one ?
<bazhang> !offline | suraj
<ubottu> suraj: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Expired> are you serious mackenzie?
<cyix> Where would I look to see why backspace key in FireFox doesn't return to the previous page?
<rhada> overclucker: damm -bash: ssh-copy-id: command not found
<azryu> or  have i to change to other ?
<mackenzie> uhh
<cyix> is there like a universal keymapping 'thing'
<Expired> mackenzie: http://mail.live.com
<hytreem> mackenzie, check my PM
<overclucker> rhada: try: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id
<coz_> cyix,  maybe xbindkeys
<hytreem> Expired, why hotmail? ><
<h00k> mackenzie: You'd sign up with an email provider, like Google, Hotmail, Yahoo, though it's not an Ubuntu specific question
<cyix> coz_: ok, looking, ty.
<Expired> No particular reason.
<Dash_> Okay, my minor issue is probably very simple. Just that it has caught me after an all night shift and I am fatigued.  Last night did an update to the 8.04 LTS via update manager.  At this point, there is no sound (aplay -l "No soundcards found")  Wifi is disabled "iwconfig eth1 up" "no such device"  3d acceleration is equally disabled for games per the teenager that is somewhat nose-bent.   I did a quick check on celestina and google earth and they do not run sm
<Dash_> oothly.  Someone jog a memory cell and what steps to take?  I'm too lazy and tired to get out a regular book to read. (Means I have to get up and walk.)
<Expired> First one that came to mind.
<overclucker> rhada: actually, i'm not sure if it exists in osx
<coz_> cyix,   read the man page for it   open terminal type    man xbindkeys
<hytreem> k
<suraj> ubottu, thank, I'll try....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Expired> Lol'd
<mackenzie> Uh I take that question back...
<rhada> overclucker: the .shh file is in /Users/rhada
<rhada> ssh
<overclucker> rhada: basically what ssh-copy-id does is append the contents of the key you spcify to authorized_keys on the remote host
<Expired> rhada: know any reason as to why Ubuntu is being a bluewaffle?
<Expired> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<Expired> ^^^^^
<mackenzie> A bluewaffle?
<Expired> It sucks more balls than a homosexual at the ymca
<rww> Expired: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<rhada> ok I will create that first and chmod the .ssh on unbuntu remote host with chmod 700
<bazhang> Expired, stop that
<Expired> k rww
<Expired> k bazhang
<Expired> So anyone know a solution or not?
<overclucker> rhada: your home folder needs to be at least 755 as well
<Expired> I've tried multiple storage devices
<cyix> coz_: will do, ty... just installed it
<mackenzie> Does anyone here know what an XAT is?
<Expired> rww: I even tried copying 1 file to a different location and it had same error.
<Expired> mackenzie: Google does.
<coz_> cyix,   cool
<suraj> ubottu, I noticed that when  use "apt-get install packagename". it actually saves a copy of packages and its library in /var/cache/apt/archives/ can just copy those .deb files and install in a different machine.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> Expired: that is never helpful
<rhada> overclucker: ok I will create that first and chmod the .ssh on unbuntu remote host with chmod 700 and them as admin user chmod 755 /home/admin
<mackenzie> I'm just saying does anyone know
<mackenzie> I know what it is
<Expired> What oCean?
<mackenzie> :/
<oCean> !google > Expired
<ubottu> Expired, please see my private message
<mackenzie> :@
<Expired> wut
<Expired> wut
<Expired> Lol
<bazhang> Expired, please stop that
<Expired> oic
<Expired> bazhang: stop what?
<Expired> :|
<Expired> I'm not doing anything wrong.
<bazhang> Expired, the unnecessary running commentary.
<red2kic> !paste | Expired
<ubottu> Expired: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<azryu> hello
<azryu> there
<deadkitten> schnuffle: in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer what is the difference between the rootdn/rootpw in slapd.conf the actual ldif cn=admin user in the "Populating LDAP Tree" section?
<Expired> WAIT
<Expired> Q_Q
<Expired> Why are you blaming things on me?
<red2kic> Expired: Duh-oh! I was going for this.
<red2kic> !enter | Expired
<ubottu> Expired: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Expired> Lmao
<azryu> i got a problem with permision issue with my website, i have to chmod -R 777 /website to able to dispaly the web page otherwise i got this error :
<azryu> Forbidden
<azryu> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<azryu> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at glitzone.com Port 80
<azryu> what i have to do ?
<FloodBot3> azryu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> Expired: please stop
<azryu> is it good to chmod 777 for website ?
<Dash_> Did I ask to complex of a question? Need it more simplified?  to one line perhaps?  Sorry if I made it too large.
<Expired> Stop what? :|
<deadkitten> azryu: no
<azryu> is it good to chmod -R 777 for website ?
<deadkitten> azryu: 644 or similar
<ikonia> azryu: no
<deadkitten> errr... 755
<edbian> azryu, Make the owner of the website 'www-data'  do not make 777 the permissions for anything unless you want to make it so that anybody on the system can edit the files.
<bazhang> Expired, the enter key usage, and excessive silly chit chat
<azryu> hi ikonia
<Expired> bazhang: You are mistaken.
<ikonia> azryu: I explained the permissions to you on your website before
<azryu> if i do 644 i got also forbiden
<ikonia> azryu: I didn't tell you do to 644
<schnuffle> deadkitten: in slapd.conf rootdn/rootpasswd defines the admin user. nethertheless this entry has to be entered with a ldif
<ikonia> azryu: I told you to get me the output of ls -la for your index page
<Expired> brb
<azryu> just a sec
<suraj> ubottu, I am waiting for the answer:(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> suraj, answer to what
<suraj> ubottu, I noticed that when  use "apt-get install packagename". it actually saves a copy of packages and its library in /var/cache/apt/archives/ can just copy those .deb files and install in a different machine.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> suraj: yes, assuming the machine is the same version and architecture of Ubuntu
<deadkitten> schnuffle: and the passwords have to match as well? isn't that redundant?
<bazhang> suraj, its a bot. use aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | suraj
<ubottu> suraj: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<azryu> -rwxr-x--- 1 www-data www-data 2140 2010-12-14 06:51 /var/www/site/index.php
<azryu> ikonia:
<ikonia> azryu: ok, so the apache process should be able to read that
<schnuffle> deadkitten: god question haven't checked yet
<rick_162> oi
<azryu> read what ?
<ikonia> azryu: your index on your website
<suraj> rww, yeah machine has the same architecture and running the same version of ubuntu.
<azryu> unfortunately i got this error :
<Expired> Ubuntu isn't as good as they make it out to be obviously. >_>
<Logan_> !ot | Expired
<ubottu> Expired: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suraj> ubottu, thank you. I'll try.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> azryu: ok, so now go one directory up and show me the output of "ls -la /var/www/site"
<azryu> Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<bazhang> suraj, ubottu is a bot
<red2kic> Expired: Ubuntu is friendly for newbies. If you think you know more than basic commands, go for Gentoo.
<deadkitten> ubottu, you're so responsive.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hytreem> I wouldn't say that red2kic, I also use Ubuntu
<deadkitten> if you have a few weeks to waste, go for gentoo
<azryu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575740/ ikonia
<ikonia> please check the topic of this channel
<ikonia> azryu: looking
<red2kic> s/weeks/months
<red2kic> s/months/years
<red2kic> s/years/decades
<red2kic> :)
<FloodBot3> red2kic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> red2kic: stop
<ikonia> azryu: ok, so that looks fine, also, go up one more directory level and show me the output of ls -la
<ikonia> azryu: actually hang on
<ikonia> azryu: what is the URL you are using to test this ?
<azryu> yes
<ikonia> yes ? azryu what is the URL you are using to test this
<azryu> i can't give u sorry
<azryu> the url
<geekettehell> hey
<ikonia> azryu: ok, are you just using (for example) http://www.test.com or http://www.test.com/index.php
<Dash_> bazhang, to whom would I address the question?
<bazhang> Dash_, which one
<azryu> yes when i go to www.test.com for example i got that error
<ikonia> azryu: go to www.test.com/index.php
<azryu> ok
<ikonia> azryu: does it work ?
<Expired> Logan_: I asked my question multiple time and nobody here appears to know a solution.
<ikonia> Expired: what's the question ?
<Expired> Why won't a simple 350MB file copy to my USB
<bazhang> bad hardware
<ikonia> Expired: what's the erro ?
<ikonia> error
<Expired> I've tried multiple USBs, each with different file system
<visual1ce> i have a vm test run for a minimal ubuntu install. i installed without a network conn and now i have a network conn... in /dev i do not see eth0. can i add a network device from cli?
<Jasonn> brokedn USB
<ikonia> Expired: what's the error
<Jasonn> broken port
<Expired> Sec
<Jasonn> try a different port
<deadkitten> visual1ce: eth0 does not show up in /dev
<Expired> Input/Output Error
<deadkitten> visual1ce: try ifconfig, /etc/network/interfaces, etc
<Expired> Which is a load of ****
<Expired> There was an error copying the file into /media/New Volume.
<ikonia> Expired: control the language, if you have to star it, don't type it, it's NOT needed
<ikonia> Expired: ok, does it do that straight away or after a while
<visual1ce> i c
<Jasonn> Expired: Try another USB port
<visual1ce> ok
<Expired> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<deadkitten> why _doesn't_ eth0 show up in /dev, btw? I thought everything was a file in unix
<Expired> Jasonn: I only have 2 and I've tried both.
<ikonia> deadkitten: network cards don't
<deadkitten> ikonia: i know, but why not?
<ikonia> Expired: does that happen straight away or after a while
<deadkitten> video cards, sound cards, etc all show up
<Jasonn> Expired: does it show up/work on another comp?
<Expired> Also Jasonn if that is the problem why won't it copy to a different file on same HDD?
<ikonia> deadkitten: there is no need for a device file as network cards are not accessed through a block or character device file
<Expired> Jasonn: the USB works, yes.....It's for class work
<oCean> Expired: several posts in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500384&page=2 point to broken hardware. There are a few workarounds mentioned as well
<ikonia> Expired: ok, I'm going to stop now as you're ignoring what I'm saying
<ikonia> good luck
<Osmodivs> Hello. Ubuntu Wont read my CF memory card. Why is this happenning? I get this message Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdf1: can't read superblock
<Jasonn> Expired: if you need it RIGHT AWAY, i would say try box.net for a temp solution
<Dash_> bazhang sent you a private message.
<ikonia> Osmodivs: what file system is on it
<Expired> ikonia: straight awayy
<Osmodivs> It wont read my CF memory card in my other computer either
<Expired> box.net?
<ikonia> Expired: and you can't copy that file to a differnt file name on the same hard disk
<ikonia> Osmodivs: what file system is on it
<bazhang> Dash_, ask your ubuntu support question here please
<Dash_> okay.  Sorry.  Will do.
<Jasonn> Expired: free file hosting site, its free up until a certain file size, not sure what it is
<Expired> I can't copy it to a different folder, correct
<ikonia> Expired: then the file is corrupt, what type of file is it
<Dash_> I updated via update manager to the system last night and per the teenager here, currently no sound, no wifi, 3d acceleration is disabled.  (In short, update broke the computer.)
<Osmodivs> ikonia: I do not understand your question, yoe mean what port?
<Expired> or Jasonn I could use my VPS :P
<Expired> ikonia: it's a movie file.
<Expired> I can watch it fine etc >.>
<ikonia> Expired: either the file is corrupted of the disk it's ON is corrupted/dying
<Jasonn> Expired: ahahah, thats always an option, when i dont know how to help, i just provide a temp solution :)
<Expired> It's just moving it that causes problems
<Dash_> ifconfig eth1 up (No such device)  aplay  -l "no soundcards found"  for two examples
<ikonia> Expired: because the source is the problem, not the destination
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  I have a CF memory card that is formated in a camera, a Canon EOS 5D Mark II,
<Expired> Maybe...
<ikonia> Osmodivs: it sounds as if there is no readable file system on it
<Jasonn> Expired: is it just that file?
<Expired> No.
<Expired> It is 14 of them.
<Expired> Well, 14 that I've tried.
<bazhang> Dash_, what does lspci show as the device you wish , and what does ifconfig show (pastebin please)
<ikonia> sounds like your disk is on the way out
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  It cant be!! I had all my pictures there!
<pw-toxic> hi, how can i show all users in the "Users Settings" window? i can only see the user i have created, but not the user the system has like "nobody"
<Expired> Maybe.
<ikonia> Osmodivs: it can be, it doesn't mean the data is lost, there is just not a file system that ubuntu can read
<ikonia> pw-toxic: I believe it only shows users with a valid shell
<pw-toxic> ikonia, and how can i show users without a shell?
<visual1ce> what is broadcast address?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: I don't know if you can
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  IT was working a moment ago, perhaps a virus from the net?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: and I don't know for certain if that's the reason
<ikonia> Osmodivs: worked where ?
<pw-toxic> hmm
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  I was downloading a video in my memory card..
<hihihi100> does any of you have any tip about where to install every program I extract from source? tar.gz, usr/local? a folder in my home folder?
<visual1ce> nvm
<pw-toxic> ikonia, ok actually I only want to make my samba share to be available without login data
<bazhang> hihihi100, what program
<ikonia> Osmodivs: I need you to read the questions I ask and respond to them, not say other things
<hihihi100> scummvm, fgfs...
<erUSUL> visual1ce: for a 192.169.1.x net with mask 255.255.255.0 is 192.169.1.255
<bazhang> hihihi100, why not install from repos
<hihihi100> because repos aint GIT
<ikonia> hihihi100: if you are building from git you should be skilled enough to layout your file system how you like it
<hihihi100> cant I be an amateur learning? :)
<Expired> ikonia: Wanna see the dmesg|tail ?
<ikonia> Expired: not really
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  It was working in my PC, then shut it down, inserted the Memory card to a netbook, and that message showed, then i moved the MC to my main PC to scan it for viruses, but it could not be read,
<Dash_> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03) and
<ikonia> Osmodivs: sounds like something is not right with the file system, I'd try to check it on your main PC again,
<Dash_> 03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Expired> meh k
<ikonia> Osmodivs: not unmounting it cleanly can cause it to need a "disk scan" on the file system to mark it as clean
<ikonia> Osmodivs: I don't know what file system is on it though to be more exact
<bazhang> Dash_, and ifconfig in pastebin please
<hihihi100> ok, there is a usr/src...
<Dash_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:22:eb:c3:06
<Dash_>           inet addr:123.123.123.2  Bcast:123.123.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Dash_>           inet6 addr: fe80::214:22ff:feeb:c306/64 Scope:Link
<Dash_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Dash_>           RX packets:10978 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  FAT32
<Dash_>           TX packets:10119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot3> Dash_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadkitten> haha
<dbugger> Hello guys. I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 and looks great. But I have a problem. When I write a url in firefox there a 1 minute pause before it gets open :S
<deadkitten> dbugger: DNS issues?
<Expired> dbugger: maybe it's your internet?
<Expired> k afk now
<overclucker> hihihi100: I usually use $HOME or /opt
<dbugger> I dont know if it's DNS issues, but in Windows works just fine
<Osmodivs> Ikonia, How do I scan disk this memory card?
<hihihi100> i just read that "it is recommended to use usr/src", but thanks for your 2 cents
<dbugger> I've tried with WIFI and Ethernet and the problem remains
<ikonia> Osmodivs: right click on it on your windows desktop and use properties
<Dash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575745/
<Jasonn> dbugger: whats the problem?
<dbugger> Jasonn, firefox takes a lot of time before my page starts to show
<dbugger> but my ping works fine....
<JackyBoy> dbugger: could be the ipv6 problem
<Dyr26> hi! can anyone help me with a question please?
<JackyBoy> dbugger: try here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-fix-the-slow-firefox-problem-498884.html
<dbugger> thanks
<Jasonn> dbugger: did you try to clear the cache and cookies?
<Dyr26> i want to put the ubuntu 11.04 counter on my website, but i cant found it on the official web of Ubuntu
<dbugger> Chromium is lighning fast on the other hand
<Osmodivs> ikonia, There is no such an option as Scan Disk in the options
<dbugger> It's a fresh installation...
<Jasonn> dbugger: so why not just use firefox?
<Osmodivs> Can  even mpunt my memory card
<Jasonn> dbugger: chromium**
<ikonia> Osmodivs: mpunt ?
<dbugger> Jasonn, I probably will, but I'd rather have my FF woring right
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  MOUNT, sorry
<ikonia> mount ?
<ikonia> Osmodivs: you can mount it ?
<JackyBoy> dbugger: Seriously, try the instructions in the link. I had exactly the same problem with a fresh install and this fixed it for me.
<Dyr26> please i need a little help
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  can not
<Jasonn> !ask | Dyr26
<ubottu> Dyr26: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Osmodivs: of course you can't mount it, we've already worked out why you can't do that
<Osmodivs> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<ikonia> Osmodivs: please don't post pointlesss/confusing information
<ikonia> Osmodivs: we KNOW you can't mount it, we've worked out why
<ikonia> Osmodivs: try to access it again on your windows machine
<robinho> how to use wbdial
<Dyr26> I jut want to put the Ubuntu 11.04's counter on my website, but i can't found it on the Ubuntu official web
<Expired> bye...
<ikonia> Dyr26: do you know there is a counter yet ?
<dbugger> fantastic. It worked
<dbugger> Thanky ou all!
<JackyBoy> dbugger: Sorted!
<Dash_> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/575745/
<dbugger> :)
<dbugger> I love this channel
<Dyr26> ikonia, the HTML that shows the countdown to release of ubuntu 11.04 i think
<ikonia> Dyr26: what ?
<Dash_> bazhang late but there.  RL interupted
<oCean> Dyr26: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653371
<ikonia> Dyr26: I asked do you know IF there is a counter hosted by ubuntu yet ?
<robinho> how to use wbdial
<robinho> how to use wbdial
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  I do not have a Windows machine. Both of my machines have Ubuntu 10.10, one is 32 bit the other 64 bit. I cant even open it with clam Virus scanner
<robinho> wvdial
<ikonia> Osmodivs: you need to have a device mounted to scan it, that is not a surprise
<ikonia> Osmodivs: try to mount it on the other machine
<azryu> sorry ikonia i was away
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  Already try that, Nothing.
<ikonia> Osmodivs: same error ?
<Osmodivs> yep
<FunnyLookinHat> I used powertop to try to improve my laptop battery life... I accidentally enabled USB AutoSuspend or somtehing like that - and now I can't figure out how to disable it...
<FunnyLookinHat> Suggestions?  :)
<azryu> not it is not working ikonia if i point to www.test.com/index.php
<Dyr26> ikonia, enter here and look the "Ubuntu 11.04, Days to go" On the right www.wereveryware.com/2010/11/hagamos-que-fedora-se-vea-bien-con.html
<Osmodivs> ikonia,  There must be a way to brute fore mounting, is it?
<ikonia> azryu: what is the error
<azryu> same error
<ikonia> Dyr26: that is not an ubuntu site,
<nraic> Hi, I'm trying to capture an streaming audio using vlc. VLC ask for the audio device which I set as /dev/audio and start the capture.
<Dyr26> yes, but i want the countdown widget
<nraic>  I get this error 'Your input can't be opened:
<ikonia> Dyr26: ok, that;s nothing to do wtih this channel
<oCean> Dyr26: I told you
<nraic> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video'. Check the log for details.
<nraic> Am I using the right audio device name?
<Dyr26> the countdown is about ubuntu ikonia
<ikonia> Dyr26: this channel is for ubuntu support, not external websites widgets
<oCean> Dyr26: scroll back, see my message
<azryu> Forbidden, You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<azryu> this is the rror ikonia
<ikonia> azryu: that's even with you doing www.test.com/index.php
<azryu> yes same as test.com
<Dyr26> thanks oCean, ikonia my english is so bad excuse me
<ikonia> Dyr26: nout a problem
<ikonia> not
<ikonia> azryu: ok, and if you change the permissions to 777 the site works ?
<azryu> yes, for chmod -R 755 & 777 working fine ikonia
<ikonia> azryu: 775 is fine
<azryu> not for 644
<ikonia> azryu: what happens if you do 750 ?
<ikonia> azryu: of cours enot for 644
<ikonia> azryu: no-one is telling you to do 644
<azryu> <ikonia>	azryu: I didn't tell you do to 644
<tprowx> does Wubi corrupt NTFS more than a native Ubuntu install would corrupt ext4?
<azryu> i was thinking this is a question mark
<azryu> ok
<azryu> 750 not working
<ikonia> tprowx: no
<ikonia> azryu: 751 ?
<erUSUL> tprowx: huh? "a native Ubuntu install would corrupt ext4?" what are you talking about
<oddchild> hi guys, i have a video loaded up in youtube... i cant find it in /tmp/ or in firefox cache. where else would it be?
<tprowx> erUSUL: due to unexpected power outages, duh
<azryu> i got a blank page ikonia  for 751
<xangua> oddchild: ask adobe
<deadkitten> oddchild: you're trying to download vids from youtube?
<ikonia> azryu: interesting, your permissions seem to be broken, what web application are you using ?
<oddchild> adobe hi guys, i have a video loaded up in youtube... i cant find it in /tmp/ or in firefox cache. where else would it be?
<xangua> oddchild: i use flashgot for firefox to download media from web
<erUSUL> tprowx: well; in that case in wubi the ext4 filesystem is inside a file inside the ntfs partition no oaprtunity to corrupt ntfs afaics
<oddchild> deadkitten, yeah my net is slow.. takes like 8 hrs to get a video to load
<tprowx> how much space is recommended for Ubuntu / + /usr?
<oddchild> xangua,  i try that, but the downloads on firefox reset
<ChogyDan> [q] if the boot process gets stuck at the plymouth, ubuntu-is-loading, screen, how can I debug that?
<deadkitten> oddchild: try download helper (firefox plugin)
<tprowx> I need to install Ubuntu to either Wubi or Real partitionb
<FunnyLookinHat> Is it possible to get my desktop icons to be an aligned list grid that snaps to the right of the screen all the time?
<ikonia> tprowx: why do you want a seperate /usr
<Dash_> back, small crash.
<FunnyLookinHat> Similar to OS X..
<oddchild> deadkitten,  i have it
<oddchild> deadkitten,  since my net is not so good... it stops midway
<tprowx> ikonia: ok...
<tprowx>  / and /usr/share then
<ikonia> tprowx: you don't want /usr/share on a seperate partition
<Osmodivs> Iguess my memory card wont work anymore, eH?
<sam1977_> can anyone tell me how to get mplayer or xine working with caca at a virtual terminal
<Dash_> per request, including all of lspci and ifconfig
<Dash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575752/
<tprowx> ikonia: Look in the Filesystem Heirarchy Standard
<ikonia> tprowx: what ?
<tprowx> tell me, what is /usr/share used for, as specified by the FHS?
<elshaka> is there a pino user around?
<ikonia> tprowx: I don't need to, I'm suggesting you don't need it on a seperate partition
<tprowx> ikonia: maybe not, but...
<tprowx> if you check the FHS, then maybe you can suggest a reason why I would not want it seperate from the /usr  /    '/' partition
<tprowx> how big should my Ubuntu File Be?
<tprowx> is 6GB good?
<ikonia> tprowx: you don't want a seperate partition as that is an old out dated model,
<ikonia> tprowx: the file system sizes depend on a lot of things, your usage, your disk size, etc
<tprowx> ikonia: ok...
<tprowx> well, I have a 31GB filesystem, and it shows as RAW under Windows
<tprowx> can I go ahead and run e.g. Qemu and install the stupid Ubuntu into that?
<ikonia> tprowx: raw ? what file system is on it, or do you mean you have a 31GB partition with no file system on it
<ahmed_> How can I run CCNA V.4 on Ubuntu??
<ikonia> tprowx: drop the attitude
<ikonia> tprowx: where do you plan to run qemu from ?
<Osmodivs> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Osmodivs> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Osmodivs> dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN
<Osmodivs> Seek to 28721610240:Invalid argument
<ikonia> tprowx: (I mean what operating system do you plan to run ubuntu from)
<FloodBot3> Osmodivs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osmodivs> Does anyone knows what this means?
<Osmodivs> I am not flooding Mr. Bot
<ikonia> Osmodivs: you did flood, use the pastebin
<ikonia> Osmodivs: it looks like your file system is corrupted
<Krycek> Osmodivs: what you mean?
<Osmodivs> Krycek I cant read my CD memory card
<tprowx> ikonia: now, I probably have Ext4 on this RAW partition
<Osmodivs> Krycek,  I mean, CompactFlash Memory Card
<tprowx> however, I just want to reformat it anyways
<Krycek> its broken, buy a new one
<tprowx> I plan on using Qemu or VirtualBox from Windows
<ahmed_> i am trying to run CCNA on ubuntu but only the first html show but when I choose any chaptre it does not work! Any help please?
<deadkitten> ccna = the cisco cert?
<ikonia> tprowx: ok, then the file system needs to be on a file system from within the virtual host, eg: it's normall on a file from within the host machine file system
<ikonia> tprowx: the guys in ##windows can help you with that
<fadax> hi
<ahmed_> yes the cisco cert
<ahmed_> tutorials
<deadkitten> ahmed_: linux a supported OS for the tutorials?
<ahmed_> yes please
<ahmed_> i already have the package
<fadax> how do i make the menu bar dark in ubuntu 10.10? it happened before when i changed the visual effects setting to 'Extra' but now it's changed back to the light almost white colour... i'm still on the same 'Extra' graphics setting. does anyone know how to get the dark theme back?
<tonsofpcs> fadax: mine resets sometimes when I reboot.  Go to preferencess > appearance
<tonsofpcs> hey, after an update that puts a new kernel on, how do I reclaim space from older kernels?
<fadax> tonsofpcs yes but what can i change there? it'sthe same as it has always been
<ikonia> tonsofpcs: open the package manager, remove tghe older kernels
<deadkitten> tonsofpcs: it's probably still there-- just edit default in /boot/grub/menu.list and run grub
<Osmodivs> Thanks anyway...
<deadkitten> tonsofpcs: oh sorry, you waqnt to keep the new one.  then just delete in the package manger like ikonia said
<ikonia> tonsofpcs: ignore deadkitten's advice
<ikonia> tonsofpcs: that won't reclaim space
<tonsofpcs> fadax: mine reverts the monment that the appearance window loads
<ikonia> tonsofpcs: remove the kernels from the package manager, it will remove them from grub and the disk space
<tprowx> ikonia: I believe that you just need to run Qemu as administrator and tell it to use \\?\HardDisks\PhysicalDrive0\1 for example as a hard disk
<tonsofpcs> ikonia: right, I got that.  is it just linux-image-version and linux-headers-version or are there other items?
<tprowx> then install ubuntu to /dev/sda, no partition table
<ikonia> tonsofpcs: I have no idea how it works on windows, from linux you have to create a "file" to be the VM's file system
<ikonia> tonsofpcs: the image should remove the bulk
<tonsofpcs> ikonia: thanks
<tprowx> then restart the vm and tell it to use the full hard disk
<tprowx> don't mount anything, but install grub to mbr
<ikonia> tprowx: the ##windows guys can help with that, that's not how it works in linux
<tprowx> or, just install grub using windows
<tprowx> ikonia: no...
<tprowx> it works that way with any other Linux other than Ubuntu
<fadax> oh  mine doesn't :(
<fadax> i don't know how to get it to change
<tprowx> you can install to /dev/sda if you want, on e.g. arch linux
<fadax> what controls the menu bar colour in ubuntu??
<ikonia> tprowx: you can use a physical partition, but the most common solution is to use a file, but you can do as you see fit
<tprowx> ikonia: if I use a file, how do I migrate the file into the partition?
<ikonia> tprowx: you just put the file on the partition
<ikonia> tprowx: but as you won't see ext4 from windows, that's not the best idea
<ikonia> tprowx: use it as you see fit, you know your system/needs better than I
<deadkitten> tprowx: why not just install on a hd to begin with?
<tprowx> dd if=\...\File.RAW of=\\?\Devices\BLAH bs=512 skip=1
<deadkitten> tprowx: it's not that easy, however
<tprowx> deadkitten: no cd, no flash drive, no usb boot, no network boot
<duongthaiha> hi i writing a shell script to check if a file is exist or not my file is as follow:
<duongthaiha> filename="test.txt"
<rww> sorry about the modespam, all done :)
<duongthaiha> if [ -f $filename];
<duongthaiha> then
<progre55> hi guys. anyone has had a problem playing youtube videos on ff 3.6.14 lately?
<FloodBot3> duongthaiha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duongthaiha> echo "true"
<duongthaiha> else
<tprowx> deadkitten: with arch lnux it almost is, all you have to do is install the GRUB bootloader to the MBR from Windows and reboot
<deadkitten> tprowx: then use arch
<fadax> apparently i'm not using gdm... what am i using?? :
<fadax> :S
<tprowx> deadkitten: that is so dead blunt I do not know where to begin
<tprowx> I do not want to use arch.
<tonsofpcs> hmm.. now what grub command do i run to remake the menu?
<ikonia> tprowx: use what ever you feel meets your needs best
<KimLaroux> fadax, are you using KDE? then it would be kdm, or xdm
<HF_acid> grub-update I think
<tprowx> ikonia: I think ubuntu would be alright, unless I can get the arch linux to have proper power management and stuff for a laptop
<ikonia> tprowx: good luck
<behel1t> will there be a gubuntu starting with 11.4?
<ikonia> behel1t: not seen anything in development, I don't even know what gubuntu would be
<tprowx> thank you ikonia for all of your help
<rww> ikonia: Ubuntu with more upstreamy GNOME, I guess
<tprowx> goodbye
<rww> and no, there isn't one afaik.
<behel1t> ikonia - it's a portmanteau of gnome and ubuntu, since ubuntu is switching to unity as the default
<ikonia> rww: don't know why there would be one, what a random distro to make up
<rww> select the Classic GNOME option in gdm instead.
<duongthaiha> hi i having some problem with shell script. I want to check if a file is exists however i got an error. Can you please help?http://paste.ubuntu.com/575764/
<overclucker> dougsko: if [ -f $filename ]; then echo true; else echo false; fi
<gmachine_24> When I start my computer(s), at the first splash screen on some machines there are five or more versions of the kernel (I believe) listed. Is this normal? Does it mean all these are on my comp? Should I remove some?
<ikonia> behel1t: where did you hear about this project ?
<rww> ikonia: I've seen derivatives created for sillier things :(
<Krycek> /privmsg
<behel1t> ikonia - kubuntu exists, i assumed something similar would result from ubuntu's switch from gnome.
<overclucker> dougsko: that will also echo true if $filename is not set, so you might need to nest it in another if [ $filename ] statement
<rww> behel1t: Ubuntu 11.04 still uses GNOME. It just doesn't use gnome-shell.
<ikonia> behel1t: ok, so it's jsut something you made up,
<ikonia> behel1t: the ubuntu.com website documents the versions canonical release.
<behel1t> rww - thanks, I wasn't aware, thanks ikonia  as well
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: if you do that, your comp will get screwed up (wont boot), really depends what they are, but sometimes they are just updates of one Os, i would just leave it
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, yes, precisely they are just an update of one OS, or one version of Ubuntu.
<gmachine_24> When I move up to a new release, I wipe everything and start again.
<PeterNL> Hi, I was dist-upgrading my Ubuntu Server LTS, and I got this question: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zGdZ2ZxU. What does it mean exactly?
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: the EXACT same thing happened to me yesterday, my comp stopped booting, and i had to reinstall os, DONT TOUCH THEM -
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, aye aye, chief.
<overclucker> duongthaiha: actually, what i typed to dougsko was meant for you
<gmachine_24> Of course, the problem would be partially solved if I upgraded one or two machines from 8.04 :F
<ikonia> PeterNL: it's asking where you would like to install grub
<gmachine_24> er, :)
<PeterNL> ikonia: Oh, I use raid1 with mdadm for my whole system. Both drives should be the same. So I should leave both selected?
<ikonia> PeterNL: if you can do both, that's great
<antonio_> hi
<overclucker> duongthaiha: on line 9, you don't need the semicolon
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: i dont know much about linux, but i also know that i was so determined to get rid of that to make it boot automatically without hitting enter, and then BOOM with a simple sudo -i && rm ***.tar.gz, my comp stopped bootiung
<PeterNL> ikonia: okay, thanks!
<overclucker> duongthaiha: pardon, line 7
<duongthaiha> overclucker: Thanks i am trying with it now
<antonio_> hi wat is a spanish channel?
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, yes. Danger lurks.
<rww> antonio_: /join #ubuntu-es
<Jasonn> yepp
<Jasonn> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonio_> thx
<gmachine_24> although............. I think you can look at the grub menu
<Jasonn> ./grub - dont touch that folder
<isa56kkid> lo.. any one got Exchange 2010 EWS working with evolution?
<isa56kkid> Not MAPI
<duongthaiha> overclucker: still got the same error :-( here is my current code
<duongthaiha> overclucker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575768/
<isa56kkid> is it due to be fixed at some point...
<overclucker> duongthaiha: you need a space after $filename
<duongthaiha> overclucker: Ohh thanks a lot it work now :D really appreciate
<fadax> i have to do a sudo service gdm restart every time i boot if i want my ubuntu menu bar to go back to the nice dark grey colour... why could this be ?
<Jasonn> Krycek: is there something you need?
<Pat_> Hey guys
<Pat_> I'm having trouble booting with ubuntu
<Pat_>  I get an error on a pci device
<Krycek> no
<Jasonn> which one?
<Pat_> devices/pci1000 or pci0000
<Pat_> Not sure
<nit-wit> fadax, not sure why but killall gnome-panel works as well
<Jasonn> Pat_: that would be either an unidentified HDD, a disk drive, or a floppy drive
<Pat_> So I should disconnect my external drives?
<Jasonn> Pat_: either way, open up yer comp and check all the cables that connect to HDD's, Disk Drives, and floppy drives, and try again
<Jasonn> Pat_: Yes, also disconnect all devices except for your mouse/keyboard
<Pat_> Do you think my wireless USB is the problem?
<tenochslb> guys i can not burn because my burner is not detected any help with this issue?
<Jasonn> Pat_: no, its an internal device, but it cant hurt to narrow down the problem
<Jasonn> tenochslb: check the connection to your CD drive, reboot, and try again
<Pat_> Everything is fine on my computer
<Pat_> How would I be talking to you right now if it wasn't
<Pat_> I just burned the dvd using infraburner
<tenochslb> jasonn, it is a laptop and i am trying to back up because the latop is havding issues booting up.
<pw-toxic> hi, i'd like to make automatic backups of my mysql database... how should i do this?
<logicalor> pw-toxic, look into mysqldump
<logicalor> use a cron job to dump your databases regularly
<Jasonn> Pat_: another computer? There is various ways you can be talking to me, but as i sais, check all internal/external connection
<tenochslb> jasonn, so i can not turn it off i am afraid it wont boot up
<Jasonn> tenochslb: dont know how to help you there mate
<pw-toxic> logicalor, can sqldump create sql files?
<logicalor> mysqldump is mysql's default export tool
<logicalor> it exports sql file with all the database / table creation commands, and insert commands for the data
<pw-toxic> im going to try this
<Anonymous> # Appears as ANNA
<Jasonn> Krycek: sorry about before, my IRC client was stuck at the part where you said: /privmsg
<tenochslb> jasonn, thanks
<Krycek> `ah ye np xD
<visual1ce> so im running vbox with ubuntu x64 without ubuntu-desktop and just ubuntu-standard. during setup i had the network adapter enabled but the virtual cable unplugged. now im trying to do an apt-get update but i don't have any connectivity
<Jasonn> Krycek: do you want a free BNC? :)
<Guest92847> # Appears as MAYNARD
<gewt> oh god
<gewt> # Appears as LANCE
<Krycek> sure
<Guest92847> (#G010E110M1Tgewt) hey gewt
<gewt> lolwhat
#ubuntu 2011-03-05
<Guest92847> (#GH::E510M1Tgewt) hello?
<rww> Guest92847: Microsoft Comic Chat is irritating and not allowed in this channel. Change your client now, please.
<fadax> i have to do a sudo service gdm restart every time i boot if i want my ubuntu menu bar to go back to the nice dark grey colour... why could this be ?
<andornaut>  /quit
<Guest92847> (#G010E810M1Tgewt) but this is the best irc client ever
<Guest92847> (#G610E>10M1Tgewt) suggestions for a new one?
<rww> Guest92847: xchat, irssi, mIRC, http://webchat.freenode.net/ ...
<pw-toxic> logicalor, mysqldump tells me, that i have no access... however im wondering how mysql gets the login data
<nillerz> bitchx
<rww> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<dashx> Hi guys. Question. If I hvae 8 gb of memory is it safe to remove the swap partition?
<rww> dashx: yes
<dashx> rww: Anything special I have to do, or can I just remove it with gparted?
<thunwind> I'm having trouble with lucid, I've got tor ppa installed and it's failing on apt-get update with BADSIG.  However, the key is valid and the repo can be manually validated.  I also checked apt-key has a valid key.  Any advice?
<rww> dashx: disable it with swapoff first
<dashx> rww: ty.
<somethinginteres> I'm looking for away to highlight text in a PDF (like with a digital yellow highlighter). Any apps that can do this?
<Guest92847> (#G=10E110M1Trww) try microsoft notepad
<rww> Guest92847: /join #ubuntu-ops when you've found a better client.
<logicalor> pw-toxic, you need to use mysqldump -u -p[yourpassword] [yourdatabase] > [yourfilename]
<logicalor> er
<pw-toxic> ah ok thx
<logicalor> skip the -u
<logicalor> or use -u [username]
<chaitresh> hi, need help registering my irc nick
<rww> chaitresh: /join #freenode for nick registration help
<chaitresh> can someone help or point me to right room?
<chaitresh> thanks!
<musicpiff> which room can I discuss "torrent" clients for linux?
<gmachine_24> ------> pointing to correct room
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, what do you want to know
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: for me its on the other side :D
<Ben65> musicpiff: i use utorrent on ubuntu
<gmachine_24> ;)
<musicpiff> no its just that I dont wanna be off topic
<Jasonn> musicpiff: I would use transmission,
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, I use rtorrent. CLI. sleek and easy
<musicpiff> thats why if there is a special room for this.. tell me
<logicalor> utorrent / deluge
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, we are telling you
<logicalor> or rtorrent and a web gui
<Ben65> oh yeah deluge is pretty cool
<gmachine_24> you've had 3 suggestions
<gmachine_24> maybe 4
<gmachine_24> seriously rtorrent is the bomb
<logicalor> transmission isn't very customisable
<logicalor> rtorrent is awesome
<Ben65> rtorrent was slow for me
<Ben65> dunno if that's improved since i tried it last
<musicpiff> Do the torrent clients have a built in encryption feature for downloading music?
<gmachine_24> Ben65, I don't think that was the program.......... but I could be wrong
<Ben65> utorrent does, i think deluge does, not sure about that though
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, if you are asking how to break a copyright law, no one will help you
<Ben65> whoops
<gmachine_24> haha
<musicpiff> gmachine_24: jumping to comclusions are we?
<gmachine_24> mujsicpiff, I said "if"
<musicpiff> I asked if there is an encryption feature :)
<gmachine_24> er, musicpiff
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, what do you want to encrypt? the download? it seems the source does that............................
<Dash_> Halloo all!
<Krycek> hi
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, unless you go through a site that attempts to hide the transmission
<Ben65> gmachine_24: i think he means the protocol and stuff, some mean ISPs tend to block all torrenting
<musicpiff> ya
<musicpiff> well I just wanna be safe
<gmachine_24> Ben65, yeah. I have one of them. Sort of.
<gmachine_24> wear a condom
<gmachine_24> My ISP uses firewall software
<gmachine_24> to redirect you from bittorrent sites that contain copyrighted material
<musicpiff> how do they know its a torrent and not a regular file
<Nisstyre> gmachine_24, ssh tunnels and VPNs are remarkable at getting around firewalls
<gmachine_24> Nisstyre, yes, true.
<musicpiff> Nisstyre: dont vpn's make you even more unsecure?
<logicalor> seedbox + vpn = minimal problems
<Nisstyre> musicpiff, uh no
<Nisstyre> the opposite
<Ben65> set up ssh on a server on port 80, and you can't get blocked (pretty much)
<musicpiff> how?
<gmachine_24> theproblem is, I don't trust seed boxes
<Nisstyre> musicpiff, by encrypting all traffic by default
<jiangbin> nimenhao
<gmachine_24> actually I don't trust anyone
<musicpiff> because your relying on the opposite server to not rat you out
<Mahoro> please
<Nisstyre> musicpiff, you're relying on your isp to not "rat you out"
<musicpiff> ya but a vpn
<logicalor> just remember gmachine_24, wearing a tin foil hat actually increases the ability of 'the man' to read your brainwaves
<musicpiff> is connecting to another server through your isp
<Ben65> musicpiff: maybe you should consider getting music legally?
<Mahoro> Can i know that services run in ubuntu for terminal?? what comman i would use??
<gmachine_24> logicalor, I stopped making tin foil hat jokes when dick cheney became vp ;)
<musicpiff> im not talking about downloading anything
<logicalor> ^_^
<musicpiff> im just getting around how it works
<musicpiff> I do downloading on windows
<Mahoro> Can i know that services run in ubuntu for terminal?? what comman i would use?
<Nisstyre> also Ben65, 443 is the best port
<Mahoro> Can i know that services run in ubuntu for terminal?? what comman i would use?
<Nisstyre> because it becomes indistinguishable from ssl traffic
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, they catch you when the RIAA or MPAA signs up users to track the ISP addresses of the seeders/leechers
<Jasonn> !ot | Pretty_much_everyone
<ubottu> Pretty_much_everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben65> Nisstyre: interesting
<Nisstyre> sorry for OT
<Jasonn> lol
<Mahoro> Can i know that services run in ubuntu for terminal?? what comman i would use?
<Jasonn> !guidelines
<Mahoro> pleas
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Mahoro> please
<Ben65> Mahoro: repeating doesn't help - maybe try asking what you want in a manner people can understand easier?
<gmachine_24> here's something to keep in mind: use a rotating set of routers and you will be getting a new IP address every few days. It will also keep your neighbors away and just in general drive people crazy
<pw-toxic> logicalor, this was what i was looking for - thanks
<Jasonn> Mahoro: you mean use terminal to see the running processes?
<musicpiff> gmachine_24: sign up users?
<logicalor> yw
<musicpiff> gmachine_24: which users
<Mahoro> yes
<Mahoro> yes
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: hahah,
<Mahoro> yes
<FloodBot3> Mahoro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pw-toxic> logicalor, now i have to fight with crontabs... can you tell me where my crontab file is created after i have don "crontab -e"? i want to edit my crontab with gedit
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, seeders and leechers
<gmachine_24> i.e. people uploading and downloading...........
<musicpiff> gmachine_24: so your saying they themselve's sign up seeders and leechers to track the isp of the seeders?
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, yes
<Jasonn> musicpiff: yes, but mostly only happens on public sites
<gmachine_24> or really to track the seekers
<greppy> pw-toxic: set your EDITOR and/or VISUAL environment variables and you can use gedit with crontab -e
<Jasonn> i live in Canada, so not a problem for me
<Dash_> Still cannot get ipw2200 to work after the last update.  A few pointers?
<BlackDragonTechy> I'm having a problem with screen standby (monitor sleep) I was wondering if anyone could help. The screen saver in gnome currently turns on but the monitor itself never "falls asleep" it just keeps playing the screensaver. Any ideas would be great, thanks in advance.
<Jasonn> they can see your IP addr, and then report you to the ISP
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, we hate Canadians... cuz $1C = $1.03US
<musicpiff> Jasonn: what if you go through a proxy
<pw-toxic> greppy, why not use gedit /etc/...path_to_crontab_file ?
<Mahoro> Can i know that services run in ubuntu for terminal?? what comman i would use?
<Mahoro> someone know?
<greppy> pw-toxic: because you can't edit them as a normal user.
<Mahoro> command
<Jasonn> musicpiff: does the torrent go through the proxy, or just the access to the website
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, proxies are not very safe
<tyatpi_> Mahoro:  ps -ef maybe?
<logicalor> pw-toxic i'm not sure - i have always used crontab
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: actually, im not very fond of canadians,
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: im from Peru, forced to come hgere
<pw-toxic> greppy, im root ;) so i dont care about this
<greppy> pw-toxic: also I think crontab actually does some basic syntax checking so you don't hose stuff up.
<tyatpi_> greppy: it does
<gmachine_24> Mahoro, stop asking the same question all the time
<pw-toxic> greppy, ok then i think i will just work with nano
<musicpiff> you cant download torrents through a proxy?
<greppy> pw-toxic: then you can figure it out, the accepted way is to set your EDITOR and/or VISUAL env variables in your shell.
<Mahoro> zorry
<Mahoro> i am very new in this
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, find someone from Anonymous and ask them
<Mahoro> i configure LDAP
<Mahoro> and
<Jasonn> Mahoro: you mean the command to see the running processes?
<musicpiff> whats anonomous
<pw-toxic> greppy, no i wont do thise, because i want a minimum of configuration for my server
<musicpiff> that a room'?"
<logicalor> i think he's after services, not just all processes
<Mahoro> noone know ldap araun my university an anywhere
<Mahoro> araund
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, google anonymous and hackers
<Mahoro> yes
<Krycek> XD
<Mahoro> es fine
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, I was just kidding
<logicalor> Mahoro, maybe service --status-all?
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, you've had that famous tea from Peru?
<pw-toxic> greppy, when im right here.. can you maybe tell me how i could do backups of my system? For the scenario my system hard drive crashes, i want to restore my fileserver on a new hard drive
<Jasonn> Mahoro: if you are not comfortable speaking in english, we have ubuntu chatrooms in most languages
<musicpiff> oh ya, anther interesting questions I had
<gmachine_24> top
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: Yes, and i know, but i dont like canadians, they are mean
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, how are they mean
<Jasonn> Mahoro: and yes, you can just type: top
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: have you been here?
<musicpiff> Lets say your in a hotspot with like 50 other people using the network and you download music and just run
<musicpiff> how do they know its you
<musicpiff> if your on a laptop
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, Canada? of course. my mom was from Canada and I have relatives there still
<Jasonn> musicpiff: they could track your mac address, but they probably wouldnt go so far
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, do you mean if you're on a laptop at Starbucks?
<iceroot> musicpiff: ip-adress (which is set thourh dhcp which is using MAC)
<musicpiff> gmachine_24: yes
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, see, I knew it.
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: i mean particularily from Toronto, people that live/drive in the city are extemely rude
<musicpiff> iceroot: still how would they track you
<musicpiff> if you never connect to the internet again
<logicalor> if you are after a list of running / installed / not installed services you can also use service --status-all.  running services have a + before them, non-running services have a - before them, non-installed services have a ? before them
<BlackDragonTechy> I'm from Ottawa, Canada.
<gmachine_24> musicpiff, they will bust the door down, screaming "I want a Venti Americano" and dump some flash bangs around the cafe and the next thing you know you'll be in jail
<iceroot> musicpiff: this is ubuntu support, so there is no reason ti discuss how you can use an open wlan to download mp3s
<Jasonn> BlackDragonTechy: im from Toronto
<fadax> i have to do a sudo service gdm restart every time i boot if i want my ubuntu menu bar to go back to the nice dark grey colour... why could this be ?
<nit-wit> hows it going eh
<david234> I am compiling a program from sources, how can I get from "make install" to a .deb ?
<Mahoro> wich chatrooms is in spanish
<Mahoro> and
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: dont scare him, they wont go through all that trouble, and they wont het there before you leave.
<Mahoro> ldap?
<Jasonn> Mahoro: hablas espanolo?
<gmachine_24> Jasonn, sssssssssssh
<Mahoro> si
<Jasonn> gmachine_24: lol
<Mahoro> y muy bine
<Mahoro> bien
<tchalvakspam> Hola, guys.
<Mahoro> tu hablas español
<Jasonn> Mahoro: de donde eres?
<Mahoro> de peru
<Jasonn> Mahoro: si, yo tambien soy de el peru
<Mahoro> aya
<Mahoro> sabes algo de ldap?
<Jasonn> Mahoro: ni idea amigo,
<Jasonn> !es | Mahoror
<ubottu> Mahoror: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jasonn> !es Mahoro
<Jasonn> !es | Mahoro
<ubottu> Mahoro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jasonn> LOL sorry for spam
<csree_> can someone point me to get help with network connection issues (specifically, my internet connection drops after a while)
<gmachine_24> Ok, other than using the usual suspects - dimming the screen, spinning down hard drives, shutting off the screen after a couple minutes - is there some way to reduce to amount of power I use on my laptop running on its battery?
<Mahoro> thank you
<Mahoro> causita
<Jasonn> !wifi | csree_
<ubottu> csree_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jasonn> Mahoro: adios :)
<csree_> thanks!
<Mahoro> bye
<Jasonn> chau
<theperfecttaco> in 11.04 is there any way to customize the applications launcher on the sidebar?
<iflema> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<blackswan> is there an ubuntu equivalent of "yum whatprovides"?
<greppy> !backup | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Logan_> !equivalents | blackswan
<fadax> i have to do a sudo service gdm restart every time i boot if i want my ubuntu menu bar to go back to the nice dark grey colour... why could this be ?
<ubottu> blackswan: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Flannel> blackswan: Does that tell you what package provided a file (already installed) or what package proves a file (not installed)?
<pw-toxic> greppy, thx
<Flannel> Logan_: Not quite the right tack there.
<Logan_> Flannel: :P
<Flannel> blackswan: That "proves" should be "provides"
<csree_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<musicpiff> is sattelite connections faster than LAN?
<lauren_> I have many questions regarding this os, making transistion from mac
<Jasonn> musicpiff: no
<musicpiff> slower?
<blackswan> hmm. i don't remember, actually. i want to know what packages provide a particular virtual package.
<Jasonn> Lauren_: such as what?
<lauren_> I am in university and many of the students use this os, so I'm trying to get started.  for starters I use microsoft one note for a task list, is there something similar here, is there evernote or something like it.
<lauren_> but i don't like the interface of evernote
<Jasonn> Lauren_: I am sorry for being such a stickler, but when you talk to people, can you please include their nicks in the message
<Jasonn> lauren_: what is one note?
<greppy> Jasonn: an MS office product similar to evernote.
<Jasonn> brb
<lauren_> Jasonn, I am sry  microsoft one note is a program that keeps list of txt, pics, etc.  like a spiral but digital
<DictatorZero> Hey, I was wondering if there was anyone one that can perhaps provide some advice/insite to a noob?
<DrGrov> Evening
<DrGrov> What is the issue with Java on the latest Firefox on Ubuntu 10.04?
<pw-toxic> logicalor, everything works - thanks
<DrGrov> It has really messed up my Java. Can not even get into my bank
<lauren_> is this bettter
<logicalor> no worries
<Jasonn> lauren_: Im sure theres something like it, just dont know its name off the top of my head, though switching to ubuntu will be, undoutedly the best thing you will ever do
<DictatorZero> I'm trying to set up ubuntu server for a web server and I need some advice on what software packages need to be installed
<csree_> Is there a way to filter based on nick name so I can tell if someone responded to me? (using xchat)
<LadyNiko1> greetings
<Logan_> !server | DictatorZero
<ubottu> DictatorZero: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Logan_> !java | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rww> DictatorZero: apache2 is the usual package for web serving
<LadyNikon> Why is 32bit recommended over 64 bit?
<Jasonn> LadyNikon: compatability
<DrGrov> Logan_: I have Java installed already. Not ever been an issue until now with the latest Firefox 3.6.14.
<rww> LadyNikon: because almost all consumer computers run 32bit, and only some run 64bit
<Logan_> DrGrov: that's not the latest version of Firefox - it's 3.6.15
<lauren_> jasonn:  How about using Rsync, is there directions online to help me learn
<iflema> csree_: /lastlog <nick>
<DrGrov> Logan_: Well something it managed to screw up good. Last night had no issues at all. It is at least my latest version that I can get for Ubuntu 10.04.
<Jasonn> lauren_: Ubuntu, and the *buntu family are community run, so there will always be help online
<skycrazy> any one help with metasploit?
<musicpiff> if you switch to debian, is it a really bog chage?
<LadyNikon> skycrazy: i would go to their channel for help
<lauren_> Jasonn:  Can you direct me to a site?
<skycrazy> can't find can you direct please
<csree_> iflema: thanks, does that auto update in the future?
<blackswan> Can't load '/home/hermit/work/stonesoup/i386/preprocessing/swig/SPICE.so' for module SPICE: libjava.so: cannot enable executable stack as shared object requires: Operation not permitted at /home/hermit/localperl32/lib/5.12.3/i686-linux/DynaLoader.pm line 200.
<Jasonn> lauren_: http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/
<DrGrov> Well, never mind about this
<Flannel> blackswan: You can find stuff with `apt-cache search [virtual]`, the virtual packages can be found under the "Provides" field for the packages returned in the above.
<DrGrov> Just switch browser might help
<Jasonn> lauren_: almost all ubuntu docs can be found with a simple google search
<Flannel> blackswan: It's not ideal, but I'm not sure what the format for the regexp search is.
<blackswan> this is the error i get with my hand-compiled perl 5.12; the stock perl doesn't have this problem
<crlcan81> \
<LadyNikon> skycrazy: hold on lemme look
<Djpenguin> I'm in the middle of writing a little script and I was wondering (OS specific) how I could open up a second shell (using xterm) but send it to the background so that my input would still be directed to the original window. The way I have it now is functional, but not optimal.
<lauren_> Jasonn:  Have you ever installed Ubuntu on a macbook?
<skycrazy> thankyou
<blackswan> any ideas what I change to allow perl to load java even though it wants an executable stack?
<LadyNikon> skycrazy: have you tried their user guide?
<blackswan> flannel: tx
<Jasonn> lauren_: i personally dislike macs, but am sure it will work
<skycrazy> sure have my eyes are nearly bleeding
<Jasonn> lauren_: I have seen someone install it on a mac, definitely
<lauren_> Jasonn:  I like this os I think better than mac, the only thing disheartning is it is windows based rather than applications based so I can't hide a single app.  Is there a hide function?
<skycrazy> problem with connecting to postgres database
<LadyNikon> skycrazy: they have a wiki and a blog
<Dash_> Jasonn: Possible to direct me to someone that might assist with a slightly broke system after a recent update?  I have done a pastebin already.  Juuuust need a few steps shown me. (Dang busy in here.)
<iflema> csree_: your name should be highlited in text with an audio prompt, if not by default itll be inthe settings.... it should hilight your nick at least
<skycrazy> post gres channel?
<crlcan81> Anyone else here heard about the 'yes they are, no they aren't' over the Linux native Steam client possibility?
<rww> crlcan81: that's offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<the_seraphim> hello. im having very low sound on my system. i touched the volume icon and chose preferences, setup my sound card to the type in the drop down and the volume cut by 80% i cant seem to find a set up that returns the old volume. i tried to check alsamixer but got command not found, its installed with alsa-utils so im lost
<pw-toxic> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lauren_> Jasonn:  May I ask why you don't like mac?
<skycrazy> been reading for days, last resort was to find some one in the know, get no response from forums
<Jasonn> Dash_: Really dont know mate, a google search may help you find what you are looking for
<the_seraphim> crlcan81: steam has been saying that for like 3 years... unlikely it will happen
<the_seraphim> crlcan81: works fine under wine anyway
<Djpenguin> Jasonn: There's also macbuntu
<pw-toxic> greppy, is there a possibility to copy a partition?
<iflema> csree_: oh, and no... it does not
<Jasonn>  lauren_: Many reasons, eg, User interface, compatability, support, look
<DrGrov> Logan_: How long do you think it will take until 3.6.15 is released for 10.04?
<LadyNikon> skycrazy: http://www.metasploit.com/framework/support/
<Jasonn> Djpenguin: yeah, but why install that when you can get the real thing?
<lauren_> Jasonn:  Is there a hide feature in Ubuntu?  similar to mac
<Dash_> Jasonn:  Been doing that all day, thanks.  :/  Will go back.
<pw-toxic> greppy, i simply want to restore a small system partition of my system if the hard drive crashes, so i can restore everything with copying one partition
<DrGrov> Logan_: Usually how long does it take from source into a Ubuntu package?
<pw-toxic> greppy, the ubuntu help pages focusses on data backups
<greppy> pw-toxic: you can use dd to copy a partition.
<Jasonn> Dash_: Sorry i cant help you mate,
<Dash_> Jasonn:  I appreciate it anyway.  Truly. ;)
<Jasonn> lauren_: depends on the prog, but there is 4 different desktops you can choose from
<pw-toxic> greppy, do you think it is a good idea to backup the system partition using dd?
<Jasonn> Dash_: try downgrading with the alternate CD
<Djpenguin> Jasonn:  You were looking to get off of mac, no? You'd install that because you have the functionality of linux with a pretty interface that would be more familiar to an ex-mac user
<lauren_> Looking for Program similar to Microsoft One Note any ideas?
<greppy> pw-toxic: you can.  I normally worry more about actual data to backup, since I can restore packages rather easily.
<greppy> pw-toxic: I use rsync and rsnapshot to backup /etc for example.
<Jasonn> Djpenguin: HAHA, why would i get a mac? I was actually suggesting ubuntu to an ex-mac user, but i really wouldnt mind the interface change as the mac interface is horrd anyways
<pw-toxic> greppy, the problem is that there is so much configuration im doing..
<csree_> iflema: no worries, I'm new to irc, and will either get used to this or find a client that will work best for me
<Jasonn> lauren_: you can change between the desktops to see what you were looking at
<Jasonn> BRB
<pw-toxic> greppy, my system hard drive crashed and now i have to set up ubuntu from scratch.. dhcp   NAT   apache2 mysql  samba.. everythign
<greppy> pw-toxic: almost all of which is stored in /etc
<lauren_> Jasonn:  I will try to use that and see what works best for me
<tenten> hello
<pw-toxic> greppy, almost? what exactly do you mean with almost all ;)
<logicalor> one of the guys at work was investigating unison for regular backups - looks interesting but i haven't played too much with it yet
<tenten> so, how do i get from one thousand to zero?
<tenten> i thought su is root
<greppy> pw-toxic: user crontabs are in /var/spool
<greppy> pw-toxic: for example
<rww> !sudo | tenten
<ubottu> tenten: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<itaylor57> lauren http://basket.kde.org/
<Jasonn> lauren_: you can also get a mac-looking doc for your ubuntu PC
<adross> I have a dvd that is region encoded. I would like to make a copy, removing or changing the region encoding. is there a package that I could use for this?
<tenten> thanks
<lauren_> Jasonn:  How?
<Jasonn> adross: why not just rip the DVD, and then just burn it on another with another encoding?
<anass> Hello, I want to login another ubuntu machine via GDM remote session but I can't find it! Where is it?
<tenten> i looked at su and it was 1000 when it should be 0
<pw-toxic> greppy, so thats bad just to restore a server... im still not sure what backup solution i should use
<tenten> or did it return my normal priv
<Jasonn> lauren_: there is a package you can install for that
<lauren_> itaylor57:  I don't like the interface of evernote and ones I've tried in past, is this similar to onenote?
<t-rask> I ran Brasero, it ran into a problem burning the CD I wanted to, so I shut the program down normally, but now when I try to re-open it, it won't open. From terminal it gives "Segmentation fault" as the error, any suggestions?
<lauren_> Jasonn:  I know I keep asking a lot, but can you direct me to that as well
<itaylor57> lauren open the link and take a look
<Jasonn> t-rask: reinstall it
<Jasonn> What is the mac-looking doc for ubuntu?
<Jasonn> ^important
<t-rask> Jasonn, that seems a little extreme if it was just working?
<anass> Hello, I want to login another ubuntu machine via GDM remote session but I can't find it! Where is it?
<t-rask> I mean, it's no big deal, I'm doing that right now, but I would assume there's something more exact to try, heh.
<Jasonn> t-rask just reinstall the program if a segment of it is missing, thats all i can think of
<anass> Hello, I want to login another ubuntu machine via GDM remote session but I can't find it! Where is it?
<Jasonn> lauren_: i really dont know the name off the top of my head, but its really easy to install too, i can give you my email address if you need anything else after :)
<lauren_> I am interested in learning how to use terminal more efficiently, and to create aliases for things such as compress and decompress, any Ideas were to start?
<Black> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pw-toxic> greppy, just tell me if I annoy you.. im just reading through dd ... if i do dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sb1 ... can i now boot form /deb/sb1 if i plug it in as a primary drive?
<t-rask> Jasonn, after a purge and an install, still getting "Segmentation fault"
<Black> Hey guys
<greppy> pw-toxic: probably
<Jasonn> t-rask: did you also delete all of the prog files?
<StuckMojo> hi, i've booted the maverick live cd to copy my root volumn onto my new SSD. problem is, both volumes are lvm2. i've installed lvm2 and they show up in lvdisplay, but not in /dev/mapper. any ideas?
<BlackSaviour> I need help.
<lauren_> Jasonn, kk
<StuckMojo> what module i need to modprobe, or what?
<pw-toxic> greppy, so I think i do it like this.. what do you think?
<Jasonn> !ask | BlackSaviour
<ubottu> BlackSaviour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jasonn> lauren_: check PM
<pw-toxic> greppy, or can i just copy the result to a file and restore from that file?
<greppy> pw-toxic: do it, give it a shot and see what happens. make sure and test it.
<lauren_> Jasonn:  what does PM mean?
<BlackSaviour> I went from Linux mint to Ubuntu, And when i did, i took a package list off mint, then when i got to ubuntu, i got its package list, i used a script to take out all the entires they had in common... kay?
<pw-toxic> greppy, ok thx i'll try this one
<anass> lauren_: it's Private Message
<BlackSaviour> Then i went thrugh it manually, removed mintInstall etc
<BlackSaviour> Things i didnt need
<StuckMojo> they're showing up in lvdisplay, but when i try to mount one i get: mount: special device /dev/vg0/ubuntu64 does not exist
<mickster04> BlackSaviour: one line please
<BlackSaviour> Then i used a command to install everything on the list.
<lauren_> anass:  how do I envoke a private message
<StuckMojo> i've run pvscan, vgscan, and lvscan, and it sees them, so apparently i just need to make the device files?
<BlackSaviour> Now when i boot ubuntu, grub and everythin else calls it "Linux Mint 10 Fluxbox" ... But IT IS UBUNTU 10.10...
<Blue1> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<anass> lauren_: just double click on the user that you want to send a PM to him
<BlackSaviour> I got this boot script off the Ubuntu forums, they couldnted help me at all, but ill paste bin what it told me.
<BlackSaviour> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mickster04> BlackSaviour: doesn't sound like a problem to me?
<lauren_> Anass:  where do I double click at?
<BlackSaviour> for someone like me who needs perfection, grub , and the boot script... and everything else... telling me im running somthing im not
<BlackSaviour> is majorly ticking me of.
<DaGeek247> lauren_ just type in '/msg nick text-to-say'
<Pat> I'm having problems booting my ubuntu
<t-rask> Jasonn, yes, apparently after I removed all config files with it, it seems to work. Huh. Thanks.
<mickster04> BlackSaviour: maybe paste bining a list of the packages u isntalled might also be useful?
<mickster04> !details | pat
<ubottu> pat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jasonn> t-rask: no problem :)
<Pat> Is there anyway to show the error message?
<BlackSaviour> Alright , ill paste that and the boot script
<BlackSaviour> gimme a sec
<BlackSaviour> and i may have uninstalled it when i tried to fix it.
<Pat> When I'm booting I get an error message
<mickster04> Pat: yeah, just type it here
<Pat> Saying /devices/pci1000
<Pat> something along those lines
<fadax> i have to do a sudo service gdm restart every time i boot if i want my ubuntu menu bar to go back to the nice dark grey colour... why could this be ?
<Pat> And it won't let it boot
<StuckMojo> aha! just need to modprobe dm_mod
<tenten> sudo shutdown -r 1
<TajHQ> question... can anyone help me figure out how to keep my computer from booting me off of irc/muds/etc when theres zero activity (ie I'm idle an so is the channel)
<rww> BlackSaviour: ... so you installed Linux Mint, then changed the package list to match Ubuntu's, and your contention is that this makes it Ubuntu and the grub etc. are wrong?
<tenten> whoops
<gmachine_24> ok.......... no help on cutting back on power usage while on battery power, other than the easy options on the GUI power preferences
<lauren_> Has anyone used free services like DropBox for syncing filing systems and backing them up?
<gmachine_24> lauren, just rsync
<Jasonn> lauren_: yes, works fine, but if you have a bad connection, dont try it
<tenten> so i should now get the 3d working?
<gmachine_24> for me
<lauren_> why is that?
<rww> BlackSaviour: 1) go back in time to before the start of this silliness, 2) give yourself an Ubuntu CD, 3) install Ubuntu, 4) Congratulations, now you're actually running Ubuntu.
<mickster04> tenten: depends what fgraphics cpabilities youhave
<StuckMojo> hmm...dm_mod doesn't seem to be on the livecd?
<gmachine_24> rww, my hero :) ;)
<tenten> i installed tenten su commands
<BlackSaviour> K, boot script
<Pat> Guys
<Pat> My ubuntu won't boot
<BlackSaviour> And it is ubuntu, it just has all the extras and the name got changed.
<BlackSaviour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575783/
<rww> BlackSaviour: No, it isn't.
<Pat> I'm getting an error message along the lines of /devices/pci1000
<anass> Hello, I want to login another ubuntu machine via GDM remote session but I can't find it! Where is it?
<mickster04> Pat: you're gonna have to give us the full error message, also explain what you did to break it and what you've done to try and fix it
<mickster04> anass: apps> internet > remote desktop viewr?
<tenten> i am amazed, it actually worked, some linux console hax and it did not kernel panic
<BlackSaviour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575784/ there
<BlackSaviour> package list ^
<tenten> i have tried every major release since ubuntu 7
<Pat> How do I find the full error message?
<tenten>  and tenten is the first that looks promising
<StuckMojo> ah damn, all i needed to do was one more step after vgscan: vgchange -a y
<StuckMojo> they weren't activated
<anass> mickster04: it's not working because it's cannot see GDM
<BlackSaviour> rww: Yea kinda is.... When you use a ubuntu iso... it kinda means its ubutu.
<BlackSaviour> ubuntu*
<Gamer19901> can someone please help me?
<tenten> is there some package for vb 404 or is that cdonsole magic really necessary?
<BlackSaviour> Thats the point of cusomisation. It looks/feels/acts like ubuntu ....  Just with x-chat and a good backup utility /new menu (thats really all i kept)
<tenten> i could only find outdated console
<Gamer19901> i want to ask for some help
<rww> BlackSaviour: No, if you /install/ from an Ubuntu ISO, that makes it Ubuntu. I'm gathering from your convoluted process above that you started with Linux Mint and then jumped through hoops.
<bazhang> Gamer19901, ask then
<BlackSaviour> No i started with a ubuntu
<BlackSaviour> And added the packages from minti that i wanted.
<BlackSaviour> min
<anass> mickster04: I was using it untill I needed to login, but I can't because it cannot see GDM!
<gmachine_24> we can't read minds
<BlackSaviour> But i musta installed a system package
<BlackSaviour> That changed the name.
<lauren_> how do I log into comp using putty
<Gamer19901> is it normal for the flash plugin to make everything come up as red or yellow?
<lauren_> what is a version of putty on mac
<Gamer19901> or both in flickering
<mickster04> BlackSaviour: seeing as you have a tonne of mint based packages there it's not surprising, what have you isntalled in mint that you need in ubuntu? and why not just download them from the repos like normal?
<rww> BlackSaviour: Okays. Those packages are not supported here. Mixing repositories from different distributions is not a good idea. Go ask the Linux Mint people.
<bazhang> Gamer19901, with compiz on or off
<Gamer19901> on at max
<rww> They're their packages, after all.
<BlackSaviour> mickster04, Becuase it was faster :P
<bazhang> Gamer19901, disable it and try
<Gamer19901> hold on...
<mickster04> anass: i am not sure if you can acces the log in screen remotely
<BlackSaviour> rww: i didnt add any repos.
<rww> BlackSaviour: s/repositories/packages/, then.
<mickster04> anass: you have to og in when you connect so you never see the log in opage
<tenten> how does fullscreen differ from seamless mode?
<BlackSaviour> rww: those packages are all in the ubuntu repos which makes em ubuntu.
<tenten> looks the same to me
<mickster04> Pat: just boot up and write it down
<rww> BlackSaviour: Ubuntu does not contain packages that would make your computer say "Linux Mint", so no.
<BlackSaviour> rww: so your saying your not running ubuntu? x-chat isnt stock with it.
<BlackSaviour> rww: nope, they dont. Thats why you download the deb files :P
<rww> BlackSaviour: which are not supported here.
<anass> mickster04: I remeber that there is an option in GDM sessions called "Remote session" but I can't find it in GDM Sessions List
<BlackSaviour> rww: mhmm, your point? Just cus i did some editin dosent mean you guys can help me get it back.
<tenten> and is there a way to make those part and connect messages go away in this empathy?
<mickster04> anass: iunno, i dont use that, if i ever need to remote i just ssh in and use cli
<BlackSaviour> rww: Knowlage you posses works on all distros, and if i go to the mint chat room, they will tell me what you said
<pw-toxic> Can someone help me to configure my samba server so someone can connect to my public drives without having to submit a username and password in windows 7? i have spend about 1 hour now configuring my samba server
<BlackSaviour> rww: SO. stop stalling and actually help a brother in need.
<rww> BlackSaviour: My point is that your frankenstein configuration is not supported in this channel, and that you should stop asking for support here.
<telive> hello everybody , does anyone can tell me the name of the sound driver in ubuntu?
<fadax> i'm on a dual boot pc with windows  and ubuntu installed... is there a way to share my windows files easily? at the moment i have to mount the windows drive, and navigate to my windows user directory. is there a way to just place a shortcut to this directory on my ubuntu desktop?
<madcatter> I just installed ubuntu on a M5405 Emachines...    wireless isn't working...  any ideas?     It seemed to install the new broadcom drivers
<telive>  hello everybody , does anyone can tell me the name of the sound driver in ubuntu?
<BlackSaviour> rww: if you can't sovle it, just say it.  And its not a weird config, its Ubuntu with like 3 extra things
<mickster04> pw-toxic: try in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> !mintsupport | BlackSaviour
<ubottu> BlackSaviour: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<telive> madcatter, ndiswapper maybe a good choice
<mickster04> fadax: you can make ashoret cut, but you will always have to mount it first
<BlackSaviour> omfg
<anass> mickster04: but I can't login by ssh, it said: Connection refused.
<mickster04> anass: well yeah, thats not the same as what you are using
<madcatter> telive...    I will have to look that up :)
<madcatter> new to linux
<Gamer19901> it did nothing
<Gamer19901> still the same even when i turn it off
<DaGeek247> fadax, try an automount script?
<bazhang> Gamer19901, how did you disable it
<Gamer19901> through the appearance menu
<quipel> .
<DaGeek247> fadax?
<StuckMojo> hmmm...got dropped.
<tenten> i must say i am amazed that how fast 1010 boots, it is as fast as vistas return from hibernation
<tenten> in a virtualbox.!
<StuckMojo> well, if anyone asks again, they just need to: pvscan, vgscan, vgchange -a y, lvscan, then mount
<Esay_girl> http://www.palandokenrentacar.com/
<Gamer19901> the flash plugin just crashed with no report
<tenten> but why cannot i set the "magic" on in the effects menu, now that i have the emulated 3d drivers?
<quipel> hi I'm wondering why the package ubuntu-restricted-extras installs freepats when it isn't a dependency
<bazhang> Gamer19901, how was it installed, what arch are you on
<Gamer19901> arch?
<Gamer19901> i386
<bazhang> Gamer19901, 32bit or 64bit
<Gamer19901> x86_32 (IA32)
<fadax> is there  a way to make ubuntu mount my windows partition automatically every time i boot?
<Gamer19901> bazhang : i am running 32 bit
<tenten> whoa, seamless mode means the dfesktop is a hole into my windows desktop?
<tenten> christ this is hot
<Gamer19901> i might just end up installing kubuntu
<bastidrazor> fadax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<fadax> thanks bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> fadax: you're welcome
<anonboots> Yes hello.
<anonboots> I am having trouble getting my VPN working. I followed all steps outlined by the provider in setting up my VPN, and I cant seem to get it running. Anyone able to help?
<anass> How can I open KDM?
<anass> How Can I open XDM?
<deadkitten> anass: log off?
<anass> deadkitten: then?
<anass> deadkitten: it will open GDM
<anass> How can I change the default Session Manager?
<einoensio> hello 0/
<iCyrus> Ok I know my .mp3 files work, and they were all working just fine, but I restarted my computer after updating and now when I import them into RhythmBox, it just removes them all and before it does, each song has a little red circle next to it
<iCyrus> and I even tried playing them in movieplayer and they worked
<deadkitten> anass: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<deadkitten> you might have to reboot/restart X
<anass> deadkitten: thank you very much
<mickster04> iCyrus: are they on a seperate hard drive? you may need to mout that hdd
<iCyrus> mickster04: No, it's on the same HDD
<iCyrus> ~/Music
<mickster04> iCyrus: can you open the files individully fro nautilus?
<iCyrus> mickster04: Yes.
<mickster04> iCyrus: also if you mouse over you can usually see an error message
<mickster04> iCyrus: thats in rhythmbox
<iCyrus> mickster04: "Missing files"
<iCyrus> mickster04: but the path is there, I can confirm that
<iCyrus> and I can confirm that the file at that path is a working .mp3
<mickster04> iCyrus: so you can double click the file and play it in rhythmbox but the media import doesnt work?
<mickster04> iCyrus: and when i say mediaimport i mean update library
<whitehat> If I have a problem with python would I post it here?
<mickster04> whitehat: nope, there are python channels
<iCyrus> mickster04: I can double click and play it in "Movie Player"
<jgornick> hey guys, what's the best way to automatically start services in ubuntu?  i'm used to putting a script in /etc/init.d ...
<whitehat> mickster04, ok thanks.
<mickster04> iCyrus: right click and open with?
<iCyrus> mickster04: Sec
<mickster04> iCyrus: see what happens then :/
<[deXter]> Hi all, I have purchased a DVD from BBC, it's protected by Macrovision ACP, so I'm unable to play it in Ubuntu
<[deXter]> Any solutions? Thanks.
<iCyrus> mickster04: Doesn't play when I open with RhythmBox
<mickster04> iCyrus: error messages?
<iCyrus> mickster04: Nope, it showed the file path at the bottom but then it just went away
<mickster04> iCyrus: went away?
<iCyrus> mickster04: The file path went away
<iCyrus> mickster04: It wasn't showing anymore
<anonboots> I am having trouble getting my VPN working. I followed all steps outlined by the provider in setting up my VPN, and I cant seem to get it running. Anyone able to help?
<manosone> Can anyone who uses firefox 3, change his/her layout to something different than us and hit alt-left?
<AStyx> http://speely.wordpress.com/2010/07/31/arch-linux-promising-disappointing/ Ubuntu rocks!
<manosone> Please inform me if the back action through alt-left works
<mickster04> iCyrus: tbh i haven't heard of this issue before as i use banshee
<bazhang> AStyx, dont paste here please
<manosone> anonboots, give us a link
<iCyrus> mickster04: Is Banshee more resource-heavy than Rhythm Box?
<bazhang> iCyrus, clear the existing database and relist
<iCyrus> bazhang: Tried that, about 3 times
<anonboots> Pasting: here is the VPN website, and the steps it lays out https://www.anonine.com/en/guides/linux_gui
<bazhang> iCyrus, how did you do that
<mickster04> iCyrus: uhm i really don't know. i can't see why
<iCyrus> bazhang: Highlighted all (ctrl + a), then went to edit -> remove
<iCyrus> Then after they were all gone and there was nothing showing, I went to file -> add folder or whatever the path to do that is
<iCyrus> and added ~/Music
<bazhang> iCyrus, what about completely purging it
<iCyrus> and the songs get added, they show up in Rhythm Box, but they just delete when I play with the message "File Missing"
<iCyrus> bazhang: What do you mean?
<bazhang> iCyrus, rhythmbox
<iCyrus> bazhang: Hm>?
<manosone> anonboots, while i check your vpn issue do this.Change your layout to something different than us english and hit alt-left.Tell me if you went on the previous page
<bazhang> iCyrus, purge it and reinstall
<iCyrus> bazhang: Does that mean uninstall/reinstall?
<anonboots> manosone: Yes, it did.
<bazhang> iCyrus, go into synaptic package manager and do it from there
<bazhang> iCyrus, trying another music player such as audacious (very light) or banshee as well.
<manosone> anonboots: which layout did you used?Which version of Firefox?
<iCyrus> bazhang: Would Audacious work with my PSP?
<BlackDragonTechy> Is there a work around to get Apple DAAP streams to play in rhythmbox?
<bazhang> iCyrus, doubtful, banshee would more likely (audacious is very bare bones)
<anonboots> manosone: 3.6.14 English UK
<anonboots> And what do you mean by layout? Keyboard layout?
<iCyrus> bazhang: What do you prefer? Between Rhythmbox and Banshee?
<manosone> anonboots: yes keyboard layout.Do this.Add a greek layout, switch to it, and try alt-back
<bazhang> iCyrus, neither, I use audacious
<AStyx> setxkbmap do the thing also
<anonboots> Manosone: I used Afghanistan
<anonboots> It worked.
<manosone> anonboots:because i need username/password for your vpn and i assume you do not want to give it in public, please tell me what is the message you received
<manosone> anonboots: thanks for the help in the firefox problem
<iCyrus> bazhang: I don't see a 'purge' option in the Synaptic Package Manager
<drake_> Is anyone on this channel?
<rww> drake_: no
<mickster04> iCyrus: completely remove
<anonboots> manosone: Check PM
<blackshirt> hello
<mickster04> drake_: that is one of the worst questions to ask in this channel. just sak your quesstion, if anyone knows the answer they will speak? that will be the same regardless of how many people there are here.....
<mickster04> drake_: nothing peronal mind
<mickster04> blackshirt: greetings
<mickster04> personal*
<blackshirt> good morning
<mickster04> blackshirt: problem
<mickster04> ?
<blackshirt> i having trouble samba4 on ubuntu..anyone can help ?
<craigbass1976> Is firefox wonky lately for any of you?  I just got the update and haven't restarted yet, so hopefully it's better.  A lot lately though it hangs and gets dark.  Sometimes it comes uut of it, sometimes I have to kill it
<drake_> I am trying to install LibreOffice from the internet and it set me up with a debian installer. However, the Software center, which opened the software center. However, it would not install it. There was also an rpm installer. Shouls I use that or should i just not do anything and use the pre-loaded software?
<red2kic> blackshirt: Many people here use samba, imo. I'm not too sure about samba4.
<mickster04> drake_: uhm was there an install button on the page that got opened in the software centre
<drake_> sorry about the typo
<mickster04> ?
<mickster04> !details | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mickster04> drake_: there normally is
<blackshirt> hmm
<drake_> yes, there was, but it pulled up an error message. let me type what it said
<cma`> how do I list mounted volumes and their underlying /dev/ entry?
<bazhang> cma`, sudo blkid
<bastidrazor> cma`: type mount
<drake_> Dependency is not satisfiable: libreoffice3-ure
<bazhang> drake_, is there not a PPA for libre?
<mickster04> drake_: uhm. not sure about that, an rpm will not work for you at all...
<cma`> bazhang, bastidrazor thanks
<drake_> let me browse through the archive to see real quick
<bazhang> drake_, you could wait a month and get libre with natty
<mickster04> drake_: it won't be in the default repos i think, you will have to browse their site, see if there is a ppa for libre
<mickster04> drake_: that would definitly help
<bazhang> drake_, check the ppa search site at launchpad
<drake_> not as far as i can see
<drake_> I can just wait for the next ubuntu release
<mafia> tes
<mafia> helo
<mickster04> hi
<drake_> Thanks for your help
<bazhang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/ drake_
<jonstanford> After the last update to .29 Grub2 can't read initrd.img, though i can boot into the last good version by manually reading initrd.img.old.  How do I go about getting the (corrupt) update to reload?
<A|i3N> Anyone in here familiar with the app "Spinner"
<itaylor57> bazhang: thanks for the link on libreoffice ppa, I am using it now
<bazhang> A|i3N, whats the question
<A|i3N> well.. installed it from software center. Can't find it to run it.
<bazhang> A|i3N, what about alt f2 spinner
<NicholasRoge> Anyone mind giving me a hand?  I"m running a server, and using ubuntu server as the OS.  But for some reason, I can't access the sql server from outside localhost.  Anyone mind helping me figure out why?  (I've already made sure to forward port 3306)
<mickster04> #uuntu-server
<mickster04> #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> NicholasRoge, ^
<NicholasRoge> Okay, sorry.
<einoensio> Hello. Is save to remove hidden files/folders from ~/home? I mean those files wich stays there after you have uninstalled programs.
<mickster04> e=eitry sudo apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<mickster04> see if that removes anythin einoensio
<craigbass1976> Is there an X-Wing clone for ubuntu?
<brandon420> whats a easy way to mount, .iso, .bin/.cue?
<mickster04> brandon420: double click on it?
<bazhang> brandon420, what sort of iso
<A|i3N8> ok if you typed anything after I asked my question, i got discoed.
<brandon420> mickster04, yeah, that doesnt work
<prometheanfire> my wireless keeps on going up and down, here is my /etc/network/interfaces  http://dpaste.com/474031/
<brandon420> bazhang, its a game.     .bin/.cue
<prometheanfire> it cycles ever 2-3 seconds
<bazhang> brandon420, windows game?
<mickster04> A|i3N8: try alt+f2 then spinner
<A|i3N8> so um, yea, please retype :) I installed that app so it'd keep pinging so my cellular connection won't keep dying.
<prometheanfire> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<brandon420> bazhang, ofc
<einoensio> mickster04 : That wont remove them. There are forexample old wine files and old game configuration files
<mickster04> oh well then probably wasfe? why not?
<mickster04> einoensio: ^
<A|i3N8> mickster04 - doesn't seem to do anything
<craigbass1976> prometheanfire, is it your card, or the router?  I've had bad luck with a couple of dlinks, and this belkin I have now turds out if I send or receive too much data.  Also, I think our tenant's droid phone does something to it; if I shut her off things seem to go better
<mickster04> A|i3N8: open a terminal and type spinner -a
<prometheanfire> craigbass1976: I can test from my laptop
<mickster04> A|i3N8: open a terminal and type spinner -h*]
<mickster04> A|i3N8: so not -a but -h
<A|i3N8> oh wow. ok that looks like not what I thought it was. lol. -a and -h did the same thing though.
<prometheanfire> lol, need to open the firewall to test the transfer
<mickster04> A|i3N8: very good
<j_ayen_green> The sysrq key is enabled on my 10.4 system, but when I do alt-sysrq-letter all I get is a popup asking me if I want to save the screenshot
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<A|i3N8> ok is there a ... preferably graphical program that'll run in the tray.... that will simply ping a website or something ever 5 or 10 secondsand keep my internet connection going?
<ExplodingPiglets> YIKES
<mickster04> ExplodingPiglets: sounds about right
<A|i3N8> wow haven't seen one of those in a while.
<j_ayen_green> didn't know asking about sysrq would have that kind of result!
<mickster04> A|i3N8: consider just opening up facebook, that should keep an open connection?
<mickster04> j_ayen_green: like googling google :p
<j_ayen_green> mickster04, hah, yeah :)
<A|i3N8> Nope - if it's just sitting there and I'm chatting with someone, it'll keep dropping off. So far, IRC seems to be keeping it alive. Maybe I should just keep XChat open in a busy channel like this one lol
<neorc> can i filer out the login & logout info in irc? it's kind of annoying.
<mickster04> A|i3N8: uhm, ok, easiest way i guess but there is something more wrong with the connection imo
<mickster04> neorc: /ignore #ubuntu joins quits leaves
<A|i3N8> i'm connected through a MetroPCS cell phone, it seems to need constant activity or it keeps constantly d/c and r/c.. not a big deal when i'm just surfing, but screws other stuff up
<jonstanford> Hi, can anyone give me advice on getting a corrupt update to load again?
<deckard42_> anyone know how to make the gnome-panel confine to one monitor in a twinview setup, but also have it expand to the width of that monitor?
<mickster04> jonstanford: give us mmore details
<A|i3N8> So yea - that's what is wrong with the connection. It's a cell phone that's not really made for heavy tethered internet LOL
<mickster04> A|i3N8: yeah ok
<jonstanford> last regular update resulted in a /initrd.img that grub2 can't read
<A|i3N8> Ubuntu is cool though, it picked it right up when i plugged the data cable in. Less configuration then windows needed, metroPCS was already in there even
<mickster04> jonstanford: have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal?
<neorc> help say
<bazhang> neorc, with what
<mickster04> neorc: did that work?
<progre55> hey guys, anyone knows how to install the mozilla-plugin-gnash? I have installed it, but ff4 still wont play flash vids
<jonstanford> no, only used terminal to reload grub
<progre55> I mean, I've apt-get installed it
<neorc> actually not, it says the joins arg is unknown
<A|i3N8> One more question if I may. :) Got a couple small video files I'm trying to convert to MP4 to play on my playstation 3. 2 or 3 of 'em stop processing and just sit there maybe 1/3 of the way through, although they play ok in the current format. I'm using Arista Transcoder to do it. Any way to figure out why it won't finish processing them?
<mickster04> jonstanford: well try that, then do sudo updae-grub2
<bazhang> A|i3N8, try handbrake?
<jonstanford> OK, Thanks!
<bazhang> A|i3N8, are these ripped from dvd?
<bazhang> A|i3N8, if so, you might choose to use ogmrip instead as it has loads of nice presets
<brandon420> can someone tell me how to mount a .bin/.cue file?
<mickster04> jonstanford: well try that, then do sudo update-grub2*
<brandon420> ubutntu 10.10
<prometheanfire> craigbass1976: nope, still 4.6 KBps vs the 2.8MBps of the laptop
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<prometheanfire> tested with  dd if=/dev/zero | nc 10.0.2.51 12345
<mickster04> neorc: /ignore ##ubuntu JOIN PART QUIT LEAVE
<A|i3N8> Well. They were downloaded, so I don't know
<mickster04> neorc: try that
<A|i3N8> They're old bugs bunny cartoons
<bazhang> A|i3N8, handbrake then
<A|i3N8> ok I will try that one
<prometheanfire> [ 2444.170166] wlan0: deauthenticated from 34:08:04:30:ec:fb (Reason: 2)
<raven2210_> Does anyone else have trouble with flash video bleed through in 10.10?
<bazhang> A|i3N8, handbrake PPA for the latest stable
<wizkid5059> hello
<bazhang> raven2210_, bleed through what
<mickster04> raven2210_: yeah i am using chrome and it's doing some horrible things
<A|i3N8> OK yer gonna have to tell me how to get that one lol It's not coming up in software center
 * prometheanfire has more problems with wifi on ubuntu then gentoo ever gave me
<wizkid5059> I am using Safari
<A|i3N8> (yes, I'm a newb to linux lol)
<raven2210_> I play videos and previous videos still are visible on the screen.  Also discolors text elsewhere
<bazhang> A|i3N8, handbrake PPA as search terms will bring it up
<mickster04> !pm | neorc
<ubottu> neorc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * wizkid5059 uses windows
<prometheanfire> the wireless card that is giving problems was tested in another system
<bazhang> wizkid5059, ubuntu support issue?
 * wizkid5059 has a question?
<bazhang> wizkid5059, please stop with the /me and ask
<prometheanfire> don't ask to ask
<wizkid5059> I wish to install ubuntu on my laptop. Trouble is, it won't boot from a CD.
<aeon-ltd> wizkid5059: does it support cd booting?
<wizkid5059> Yes
<bazhang> wizkid5059, md5 the iso yet?
<wizkid5059> what
<bazhang> !md5 | wizkid5059 have a read
<ubottu> wizkid5059 have a read: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<prometheanfire> md5 the cd too
<bazhang> disk integrity check actually
<mickster04> prometheanfire: nope, that won't work :p
<bazhang> wizkid5059, md5 iso, reburn at low speed do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> wizkid5059, or use unetbootin and the like to make a usb installer stick
<bazhang> !usb > wizkid5059
<ubottu> wizkid5059, please see my private message
<wizkid5059> Well, trouble is, I DID install it onto the laptop. I used another laptop, placed my hard drive in, installed, switched back, and got a message to update my BIOS.
<wizkid5059> Sorry for a long response
<bazhang> wizkid5059, thats not an ubuntu issue
<killown> does ubuntu support bluetooth adapter? because this is not working with my bluetooth phone, but it works with windows very fine....
<prometheanfire> mickster04: you can md5 a block device
<prometheanfire> 2f711edc31571813c674fc4658d05f46  /dev/vg/opt
<mickster04> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mickster04> killown: ^
<wizkid5059> Wwl,, it goes to the GUI, shows my Gradient image, and refuses to go any further.
<bazhang> prometheanfire, well the disk integrity check is what is recommended
<killown> mickster04,  [  884.201421] hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout
<wizkid5059> Well, it goes to the GUI, shows my Gradient image, and refuses to go any further.
<prometheanfire> ya, that would be best
<bazhang> wizkid5059, gradient image?
<neorc> mickster04: neither, seems this command is to filter out someone's talking
<wizkid5059> I use a gradient as a background.
<bazhang> wizkid5059, try booting without splash then
<mickster04> neorc: what do you mean? that sentence made no sense
<wizkid5059> how
<bazhang> !nox | wizkid5059
<ubottu> wizkid5059: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bazhang> neorc, its to hide joins and parts
<bazhang> neorc, you using irssi?
<neorc> bazhang: xchat
<wizkid5059> It does not matter what backdrop I use. I tried 8.04 once and it just hung at the same place for 48 HOURS
<killown> mickster04,  Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<bazhang> neorc, right click channel and choose hide joins/parts
<killown> doesn't work
<mickster04> killown: i don't know how to fix it, i figured i could at least give u a starting poiint
<bazhang> wizkid5059, need some error messages to proceed
<neorc> ...so easy, and i did't find it
<bazhang> neorc, got it now?
<neorc> bazhang, thanks a bunch
<wizkid5059> None. Just a blank desktop, backdrop only. No errors.
<bazhang> neorc, welcome
<bazhang> wizkid5059, what about starting in recovery mode
<mickster04> wizkid5059: ctrl+alt+f5
<wizkid5059> I then went to install Windows XP on the laptop. Now, it's a Bluescreen-Reboot chain.
<A|i3N8> bazhang - ok found a how to guide for adding the repository and key and all that - which version do I want - GTK - GUI?
<wizkid5059> It's crap anyway.
<bazhang> A|i3N8, yep
<A|i3N8> kool i'm proud of myself ;) lol
<bazhang> wizkid5059, hold shift at boot to get there
<neorc> bazhang, btw, if i wanna use a command, how to?
<bazhang> neorc, what sort of command
<wizkid5059> I mainly use this desktop (half life 1, civilizations 1, Steam) and my CR-48. (YouTube, Facebook, ETC.)
<A|i3N8> now that's something I don't have to do in windows lol. But then again, it's easier to install things with ubuntu - one click if it's there :)
<cromson> hi everybody
<LadyNikon> hi cromson
<neorc> bazhang, to hide some messages, like join, quit or something
<rkantos> How can I invoke my GOBI UN2420 WWAN modem? It showed in connection manager once I had installed Ubuntu, but has now disappeared. Any help?
<wizkid5059> I've given up. I think: Restore it and sell it as a bargain laptop OR have it microwaved.
<bazhang> neorc, either right click channels you have on autojoin or check in preferences
<A|i3N8> thank you bazhang, maybe this software will work better for me. Trying to put these on disc for the kids. Thank you also Mickster04 :)
<bazhang> A|i3N8, welcome
<wizkid5059> What do you think? Sell or MIcrowave?
<wizkid5059> What do you think? Sell or Microwave?
<bazhang> wizkid5059, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mickster04> wizkid5059: i think you going away is a good enough resolution for me
<banisterfiend> hey, if im running gnome, can i still use tools like kdiff3? when i go to install 'kdiff3' it's like 200 megs that sounds ridiuclous for a freaking merge tool, waht's the deal?
<bazhang> !find diff
<ubottu> Found: diff-doc, diffstat, diffutils, diffutils-doc, libalgorithm-diff-perl, libtest-differences-perl, libtext-diff-perl, nmap, wdiff, wdiff-doc (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=diff&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<cromson> My ubuntu machine behaves rather strange.. It's set up as a NAS, running the latest ubuntu version, and it has samba installed. But since today my windows 7 machine refuses to resolve the "netbios name" nas. I have recently done "apt-get upgrade" and then moved the machine to another room. Before that it worked fine.. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<AnnaOnMac> Hello any Mactel folks here?
<AnnaOnMac> Need some urgent help.
<bazhang> AnnaOnMac, related to ubuntu?
<milind> i want to be able to start apache2 from a remote script...i tried ssh -t user@host 'sudo apache2ctl start' but its not working..can any one tell me the corrct way
<AnnaOnMac> Its an ubuntu type Linux mint.
<AnnaOnMac> Its booting.
<bazhang> AnnaOnMac, not supported here
<AnnaOnMac> Or should I say wont.
<AnnaOnMac> Oh okay ><
<insano> ;part
<sacarlson>  cromson maybe winbind problem, is it installed?
<cromson> @sacarlson: never heard of winbind.. do you mean on the server or the client?
<LadyNikon> doh
<LadyNikon> dual monitors didnt auto detect :(
<rww> Hi. I'm about to remove some bans involving URLs. I don't know what's at them, so I recommend you don't click them. kthx.
<bazhang> LadyNikon, using xrandr ?
<sacarlson> cromson: it would be on your ubuntu nas I would think
<cromson> let me check
<Leandro> helooo
<LadyNikon> bazhang: this is a fresh install.  I havent looked into it yet.
<LinuxGuy2009> I think I read somewhere that grub2 can autodetect filesystems or other linux installs. Does this mean that I can install ubuntu on my first hard drive and something like kubuntu on drive 2 and when I boot up, grub2 will automagically allow me to choose between the two?
<sacarlson> cromson: maybe take a peak at this http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/winbind.html
<cromson> @sacarlson: nope, it's not installed
<A|i3N8> bazhang - um.. got everything set up..... but start button is greyed out.. ? Do I need the metapackage too or something?
<Leandro> estou no Kurumim, brasileiro, rsrsss
<cromson> @sacarlson: and as far as I can tell I just did an apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> A|i3N8, load a file first
<cromson> is there maybe a new setting I haven't discovered yet?
<Leandro> Kurumim, Linux, 100% Brazil
<bazhang> Leandro, offtopic here
<Leandro> ok
<A|i3N8> Yea - already loaded, destination set...
<A|i3N8> think I found the problem. "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<sacarlson> cromson: well it can't hurt too much to try winbind, I'm not sure what was used to resolve in your previos edition so sudo apt-get install winbind could be one posible solution
<bazhang> A|i3N8, libdvdcss from medibuntu.org then
<ohsix> A|i3N8: run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bazhang> A|i3N8, err sorry libdvdcss2
<Leandro> Ubuntuzão??
<Leandro> Ubuntu Good??
<bazhang> Leandro, yes
<Logan_> !br | Leandro
<ubottu> Leandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Leandro> Ok, Ubuntu brazil
<Leandro> eu sou ninja
<Logan_> Leandro: Please stop.
<prometheanfire> it looks like ubuntu is having my wireless card reauthenticate ever 2-3 seconds
<Leandro> weight excuse
<sacarlson> prometheanfire: is that with a wpa encryption network?  if so maybe try wicd or wpagui
<Leandro> Logan, weight excuse
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Any idea how to transfer music from my ipod nano 3rd gen to ubuntu 10.10?
<Logan_> Leandro: what?
<bazhang> SeanInSeattle, using banshee?
<Logan_> !ipod | SeanInSeattle
<ubottu> SeanInSeattle: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ReinH> Hi folks. Trying to write an init.d script. Stop is not working, could that be because the command that is bring run is different from $NAME?
<sacarlson> prometheanfire: if posible choose wpasupplicant in whatever network manager you might use
<SeanInSeattle> Logan_:  I'm not *adding*.... I'm trying to get my music _off_ my ipod.
<ReinH> I'm using start-stop-daemon ... --name $NAME
<prometheanfire> sacarlson: I do not have xorg
<prometheanfire> sacarlson: http://dpaste.com/474031/
<A|i3N8> bazhang - done - last entry in activity windows is libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access - so no errors, but still can't hit start lol
<Jasonn> hello there
<Jasonn> i messed up the sudoers file, and now i cant edit it again
<Leandro> I apologize
<ReinH> so I guess me question is: if I've written a wrapper for the start command in, say, /usr/local/bin/foobar, how do I change the process name as reported by /proc/pid/stat?
<ReinH> *my
<Jasonn> and i cant use the sudo command,so i dont have root access
<rww> Jasonn: boot from a livecd and fix it, and use visudo next time.
<SeanInSeattle> bazhang:  Sure.  How would I do it with banshee?
<bazhang> A|i3N8, got all the codecs installed? x264 ubuntu-restricted-extras and the like?
<Jasonn> rww: how do i fix it with a livecd?
<Trfsrfr> Hey all, I have some Linux rookie questions regarding dual monitors and sound...
<Leandro> Logan, you're an administrator of the chat?
<bazhang> A|i3N8, what format to what format did you want to convert
<rww> Jasonn: mount the / partition on your hard disk, open the terminal, sudo nano /media/whatever/etc/sudoers
<Logan_> Leandro: no
<AnnaMactel> Hi, I am on a mac. I installed from a singleboot from a ubuntu livecd and now my computer won't be anywhere but the livecd.
<bazhang> Leandro, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bazhang> AnnaMactel, using mint?
<rww> Leandro: no, but the people that are agree with him on this.
<Leandro> You no administrator ?
<ReinH> hmm, can I just reset ARGV[0]?
<Leandro> ok, soee
<bazhang> Leandro, ----> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jasonn> rww: isnt the / partition already mounted on my hard disk?
<rww> Jasonn: If you boot from a LiveCD? dunno, depends on Ubuntu version I think.
<AnnaMactel> It is mint, but they really haven't been able to help me on there irc. I thought there might be someone knowing about mac and ubuntu linuxes here.
<rww> I haven't done it in a while.
<Jasonn> rww: xubuntu 10.10
<rww> AnnaMactel: We don't support Mint in here. At all.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | AnnaMactel
<ubottu> AnnaMactel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> AnnaMactel, more the reason to never use Mint
<rww> When choosing a distro, the amount of support you can get for it should be a factor.
<A|i3N8> bazhang - MPG and AVI to MP4 ... as far as codecs, I'm not sure. Like I said, I'm new to this.
<A|i3N8> I may not.
<ReinH> or should I use exec -a ?
<sacarlson> prometheanfire:  you should try wpa_supplicant in your interfaces file example here but might find better ones if you look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419020
<bazhang> A|i3N8, check the package manager for 264 and -restricted-extras then
<A|i3N8> Ubuntu Restricted Extras are not installed according to the software center
<bazhang> A|i3N8, pretty important, those
<A|i3N8> x264 for Mpeg-4 is not installed, regular one is
<Leandro> ok, I'm going to embrace all and good night
<bazhang> A|i3N8, apt-cache search 264  or in synaptic as well
<A|i3N8> The very one that handbrake is trying to use. LOL
<Alex--> hello
<Leandro> ok, I'm going to embrace all and good night
<bazhang> Leandro, ok
<Alex--> i'm running 11.04 alpha 3 from live usb, but the unity interface doesnt shows up, why is that??
<bazhang> Alex--, #ubuntu+1 please
<A|i3N8> When you say Synaptic - you mean the software center right? :)
<Leandro> I just wanted an American kitty for me, just that! : P
<bazhang> A|i3N8, that will do as well, synaptic package manager is something separate however
<Leandro> And hot, and cute
<bazhang> Leandro, please stop
<rww> Leandro: I recommend that the next thing you say be on-topic for #ubuntu.
<Leandro> good night
<Jasonn> Is there any way that i can get root access without using sudo on terminal?
<Leandro> Ok
<Jasonn> Or on mousepad?
<A|i3N8> oh ok. Dangit I learned DOS inside and out when i was 12, learned windows 3.1 - 7 inside and out. By god I'll learn Linux too! hehehe
<Leandro> Yess, Bye bye
<edbian> A|i3N8, It's gonna take more time.  There is a lot more to learn :)
<edbian> Jasonn, not in Ubuntu.
<A|i3N8> Oh I know. lol.
 * LadyNikon watches the updates fly
<A|i3N8> It'll take years i'm sure but I'm a quick learner when it comes to computer stuff
<A|i3N8> so far I'm liking ubuntu.
<bruenig> hmm
<A|i3N8> faster and more stable, I'll take that over a memory hogging microsoft product any day.
<KB1JWQ> !ot | A|i3N8
<ubottu> A|i3N8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jasonn> edbian: i messed up the sudoer file, and now i dont have root privelages to fix it, andy ideas?
<edbian> Jasonn, Boot a live CD.  Use root on that live CD to edit the file.
<rww> as I already said.
<A|i3N8> lol. Guess I ticked the bot off. Thanks for the help everyone, this is rather large so I'ma do this restricted extras download later after I recharge the cell connection.
<sacarlson> Jasonn: I guess you can boot into single user to get back to root access and then modify your /etc/sudoer file from that
<ReinH> no luck... would anyone be so kind as to explain to me how I can change the process name of a process I'm starting using init.d? I'd like to be able to use start-stop-daemon --name
<Jasonn> sacarlson: how do i get root access on LiveCD?
<edbian> Jasonn, sudo, just like you do normally.  But the default user has no password
<sacarlson> Jasonn: that's also an option you could use just enter a terminal in livecd sudo -s to become superuser
<Jasonn> Thank you
<sunboy2> Hi.  Can anyone suggest how to get vnc working?
<alexanderbandukw> sunboy2: did you read the community documentation
<sunboy2> I can log into a remote machine but I can't change anything (or I'm not seeing screen refreshes)
<bazhang> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<alexanderbandukw> sunboy2: thats a problem with compiz
<alexanderbandukw> sunboy2: theres a fix posted in the forums somewhere
<sunboy2> compiz? is that a client?
<alexanderbandukw> sunboy2: no thats your window manager
<sunboy2> I've been browsing the forums for the past couple of hours. No dice
<sunboy2> I've tried both vinaigre and tightvnc
<alexanderbandukw> one sec
<sunboy2> I did read that vinaigre has a known issue about screen refreshing
<sunboy2> And the person at the other end said he did see me opening windows
<sunboy2> But when I right tightvnc, the cursor becomes a small dot and won't change anything
<sunboy2> right-> run
<[[thufir]]> when you install ant, is Tools.jar supposed to be available?  http://pastebin.com/wYp1d1tC
<[[thufir]]> cannot access /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/lib/: No such file or directory
<alexanderbandukw> sunboy2: try running x11vnc -noxdamage
<now0pen> hi. newbie here. to register my nickname, do i post it here?
<xangua> !register > now0pen
<ubottu> now0pen, please see my private message
<bazhang> now0pen, try #freenode
<tertitten> now0pen: type /msg nickserv help
<sunboy2> Alex: I did turn on nodamage from gconf-editor
<sunboy2> was that for vinaigre?
<sunboy2> didn't help
<alexanderbandukw> i dont know i use x1vnc instead of vinagre
<alexanderbandukw> because i couldnt get it working
<alexanderbandukw> same issue
<audi0> hell0
<sunboy2> alex: whatever works
<sunboy2> There's not a lot of discussion on alternative vnc clients for ubuntu
<cyix> Is there a tool that allows me to change my Window Manager from this default thing to, say, blackbox/fluxbox, xfce, etc?
<audi0> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt    How do I found my HD audio model name?
<audi0> tks
<audi0> find*
<edbian> cyix, gdm
<cyix> ok, ty.
<alexanderbandukw> umm the client shouldnt be your problem
<alexanderbandukw> the server is i believe
<edbian> cyix, It's the login screen.  It lets you choose which you wanna use when you log in
<audi0> anyone?
<cyix> ok.. looking.. I just don't recall seeing any choices there.
<firsttimecaller> hello all, can anyone help out a semi noob with an ubuntu problem?
<bazhang> audi0, from ubuntu?
<audi0> yes bazhang
<edbian> cyix, It's under the session menu I believe
<bazhang> audi0, sudo lshw
<sunboy2> Alex: where do I install x1vnc from?
<cyix> kk, ty.
<alexanderbandukw> sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<cyix> firsttimecaller, just ask =)
<sunboy2> Oh ok
<BlackDragonTechy> x11vnc is also in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<sunboy2> x11
<BlackDragonTechy> You spelt it wrong
<sunboy2> that makes a difference :)
<BlackDragonTechy> The viewer and the server is there.
<alexanderbandukw> yeah
<firsttimecaller> yeah, i installed the ubuntu version of password safe from the sourceforge site. . . i was able to find it in applications > accessories. it ran fine, but now that i've rebooted, i can't find it. synamptic still shows it as installed. this is the 2nd time i've had this problem
<audi0> bazhang: the "model name" here is the codec right http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<ReinH> ok, let me ask this another way: if I have a file called, say ~/bin/carbon that contains https://gist.github.com/5522b16c58486c2af837, why would its process name not be "carbon" when I run it?
<audi0> description: Audio device
<audi0>              product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<audi0> is ICH10 the model name?
<bazhang> audi0, intel?
<audi0> yes
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<audi0> tks bazhang !
<audi0> there is a bug in 10.10 front audio jack doesnt work
<audi0> :(
<anonboots> Goddamnit.
<anonboots> Sorry, wrong chats.
<audi0> tried every model
<bazhang> anonboots, language please
<audi0> brb
<now0pen> i'm trying to install joy2key on ubuntu 10.04. i am following these instructions http://mcaf.ee/3ac61 but couldn't get past step two
<firsttimecaller> do i need to be patient, or should i ask my question again?
<now0pen> i get an error message http://mcaf.ee/43f8a
<edbian> firsttimecaller, ask again
<firsttimecaller>  i installed the ubuntu version of password safe from the sourceforge site. . . i was able to find it in applications > accessories. it ran fine, but now that i've rebooted, i can't find it. synamptic still shows it as installed. this is the 2nd time i've had this problem
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, whats the package name, the ubuntu version is NOT on sourceforge
<edbian> firsttimecaller, open a terminal.  What is the name of the package?
<alexanderbandukw> i g2g gl
<LadyNikon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LadyNikon> <3 ubottu
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, whats the package name
<anonboots> Im still having issues with my VPN setup. Anyone with experience in setting up a VPN in 10.10 able to help?
<firsttimecaller> bashang: what's this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/passwordsafe/files/Linux-BETA/0.3/passwordsafe-ubuntu-0.3.i686.deb/download
<bazhang> !info mypasswordsafe | firsttimecaller
<ubottu> firsttimecaller: mypasswordsafe (source: mypasswordsafe): Easy-to-use password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061216-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 584 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, use the repos version first and almost always
<audi0> anonboots: with network-manager applet is easy
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, 3rd party stuff will cause issues and are not supported here
<anonboots> audi0: yes, it is. I have set all settings as per my provider, but I still cannot connect.
<LorgonJortle> Ubuntu (System Monitor) is saying that I've 2.9GB RAM, but I've 4GB installed. Where could the missing gig be?
<[TK]D-Fender> "may"
<firsttimecaller> ok, so looks like i didn't install it right the first time, yes?
<firsttimecaller> is that what you're saying?
<audi0> anonboots: is it PPTP or OpenVPN?
<edbian> LorgonJortle, Are you using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<firsttimecaller> pls keep in mind i'm kind of a noob
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Go look inside the deb and see what command it drops in /bin or /usr/bin
<anonboots> audi0: PPTP
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, best to search in package manager or apt-cache search package or on irc /msg ubottu find package
<anonboots> audi0: Let me double check just to be sure.
<firsttimecaller> ok, so don't download and install stuff from the sourceforge site, yes?
<audi0> anonboots: in advanced options select use point-to-point encryption
<LorgonJortle> edbian, Nope. But I've 64 bit architecture.
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, thats a very last resort, even after PPA
<firsttimecaller> instead use the synaptic package manager?
<bazhang> !ppa | firsttimecaller
<ubottu> firsttimecaller: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, yep
<edbian> LorgonJortle, You need 64 bit OS to take advantage of more than 3.2 Gb of RAM (not sure why you see 2.9) but either way you need 64 bit to get all 4 GB
<firsttimecaller> you guys keep using all the acronyms and jargon words that i don't really follow
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, or the terminal sudo apt-get install mypasswordsafe
<anonboots> audi0: Im going to attempt to set up as OpenVPN. When I purchased, it was unclear, to be honest.
<LorgonJortle> edbian, Ah.... Thanks for the clarification.
<anonboots> audi0: if I have no luck, Ill ask again.
<firsttimecaller> ok, so i should probably uninstall it now. how do i do that?
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, synaptic package manager handles all that. best to use it first and almost always
<audi0> anonboots: to use openvpn in nm applet you need install the plugin
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: I jsut told you what to look for
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Go see if you can find the binary it should have installed
<edbian> LorgonJortle, no problem.  It's because there are more than 2^32 addresses in 4Gb of ram, so you need 64 bit (2^64 possible addresses) to use them all.  There is some hack for the 32 bit kernel called pae or something.
<edbian> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, system administration synaptic package manager
<audi0> anonboots: install the package network-manager-openvpn
<audi0> anonboots: or you can install openvpn client package
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, top panel under the system menu
<feiyu> madwifi,ndiswrapper,which is better?
<LorgonJortle> edbian, Yeah, I understand machine addressing. It just didn't occur to me when I saw it. Much appreciated.
<edbian> LorgonJortle, no problem :)
<steff12321> I asked earlier how to get sudo access when i messed up the sudoers file
<edbian> steff12321, Did you figure out a solution?
<steff12321> now i am in livecd, and when i say sudo gedit /etc/sudoers it just brings me to the temp sudo file
<audi0> steff12321: sudo visudo
<firsttimecaller> ok, so i want the mypassword safe found in synaptic, yes?
<edbian> steff12321, It's accessing the file on the live CD.  You need to mount the partition on the harddrive first and edit the sudoers file on there.
<steff12321> edbian: how do i do that?
<edbian> firsttimecaller, Yes, always choose software that's in the repos first because it's safe and automatically updated
<edbian> steff12321, CLI or GUI way?
<firsttimecaller> right
<firsttimecaller> and the mypassword safe is the program that's the ubuntu version of password safe, yes?
<steff12321> edbian: preferably GUI
<sacarlson> steff12321: you will need to mount the disk you normaly boot from and modify the /etc/sudoer file on that root disk
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, likely yes
<edbian> steff12321, Go to computer.  See click on the drives listed in there until you figure out which is your Ubuntu root partition.
<edbian> steff12321, Then find the file in there.
<steff12321> edbian: its a protected file, so i have to do it with a sudo command
<edbian> steff12321, gksudo nautilus will give you a nautilus window as the root user.  You can use it to do all of this.
<edbian> steff12321, Typically you do not want to use a root window but this is a case where it is useful for you
<firsttimecaller> ok, i just installed mypassword safe from synaptic. any idea how i run it? i can't find the icon
<edbian> firsttimecaller, mypassword in the terminal is a guess
<steff12321> edbian: wait, so what do i do after the nautilus?
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, what about alt f2 mypasswordsafe
<edbian> firsttimecaller, time mypass and then jam on tab frantically and it'll auto-complete something useful
<sacarlson> steff12321: after you have mounted it or know where it it mounted you can gksudo gedit  /path/to/your/etc/sudoer  and modify it as needed
<audi0> bazhang: the bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/607482
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607482 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[VIA VT1708S] ALSA test tone NOT correctly played back for headphone but works fine for speakers" [Undecided,Expired]
<edbian> steff12321, what sacarlson said
<audi0> headhphones disabled in alsamixer
<steff12321> thank you
<firsttimecaller> darn, and how do i get the terminal?
<audi0> firsttimecaller: ctrl+alt+t
<edbian> firsttimecaller, alt+f2  => gnome-terminal
<audi0> or accessories terminal
<audi0> or that
<edbian> firsttimecaller, seriously not a hard thing to find
<audi0> :>
<firsttimecaller> hard is a relative thing and is almost always different for different people, but this discussion is probably out of the scope this channel
<audi0> ye
<bazhang> !manual | firsttimecaller this may help
<ubottu> firsttimecaller this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, ubuntu wiki and help.ubuntu.com are useful as well
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<audi0> what is snd-hda-tools ?
<LadyNikon> audi0: sounds like sound driver tools
<firsttimecaller> ok, i found the terminal, but typing mypasswordsafe gets me a message that says that command isn't recognized
<audi0> yes P
<firsttimecaller> is there some kind of manual for passwordsafe that i can access?
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, let me check
<edbian> firsttimecaller, it might be my-password-safe  it might be mypassword-safe  it might be mps   you have to try more than one guess
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Go lok in the deb like I told you to
<[TK]D-Fender> look*
<firsttimecaller> k, i just found the mypasswordsafe manual, so i'll check that out
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/MyPasswordSafe.1.html firsttimecaller
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: If you've already ripped & reinstalled from USC then use Synaptic to look at the package and see what files it left you
<Wiesshund> Anyone use grub2 v1.98-2xxxxxxxxxxxx ? im having somenon fatal issues with it
<sougata_> Corleone, Any luck ?
<psion> so, smbfs is being replaced by cifs, should I use likewise-open-server instead of samba?
<firsttimecaller> ah drat, it doesn't appear this mypasswordsafe works at all. password safe is the preeminent password management program for windows and the mac, written by bruce scheier. i have all my passwords stored it in already, so i want to use it on ubuntu . . . is it *really* not possible to do this?
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Show us the failure
<firsttimecaller> just get a message saying the command isn't recognized
<[TK]D-Fender> SHOW US
<[TK]D-Fender> Should take 2 lines....
<firsttimecaller> main@Dell-laptop:~$ mypassword-safe
<firsttimecaller> mypassword-safe: command not found
<firsttimecaller> '
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: that isn't the command the instructions you were given had on it
<firsttimecaller> same thing when i try mypassword-safe and other variations
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, no space
<[TK]D-Fender> [22:49]	<bazhang>	http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/MyPasswordSafe.1.html firsttimecaller
<[TK]D-Fender> ^^^^
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: You are guessing instead of looking
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: read the doc he gave you
<megana> Hi #ubuntu. Does anyone know how to remap media keys
<psion> in gnome?
<gaurav_help> how do i compress big exe file in small
<psion> I'd assume just go into the keybindings configuration
<megana> no, just plain X
<firsttimecaller> main@Dell-laptop:~$ mypasswordsafe
<firsttimecaller> mypasswordsafe: command not found
<psion> megana: which WM?
<megana> it's ubuntu server so I has no gnomes
<psion> most WMs have a keybindings file
<firsttimecaller> i don't see anything in the man page that says how to start itg
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Now pay attention to the doc because it clearly has some CAPITALIZED LETTERS
<megana> where is it psion?
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: "Starting MyPasswordSafe is just like any other program, you just need to run it. If you copied the binary into your PATH, all you need to is type MyPasswordSafe. "
<psion> megana: well it depends on which one.  for example fluxbox's is .fluxbox/keys
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: "MyPasswordSafe"
<megana> what's a WM again?
<psion> window manger
<megana> oh
<megana> I have openbox
<psion> ah, it's probably .openbox/keys then
<psion> not positive though, openbox is a little different than fluxbox
<sacarlson> firsttimecaller: in synaptic can you see if mypasswordsafe is installed?
<psion> megana: look in .config/openbox/rc.xml
<[TK]D-Fender> sacarlson: Lets wait and see after he runs the command the docs told him to
<Wiesshund> Anyone use grub2 v1.98-2xxxxxxxxxxxx ? im having some non fatal issues with it
<firsttimecaller> but man, now is someone supposed to know that?
<psion> megana: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<Code_Bleu> Can i remove Unity Shell from 11.04 and go back to Gnome Shell?  I really do not like Unity
<psion> megana: I think there's an application to configure it, though I don't know the name of it
<rww> Code_Bleu: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty help
<psion> Code_Bleu: from what I read, you can change your session to ubuntu classic or gnome classic
<psion> something like that
<Code_Bleu> psion: where and/or how?
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: the doc told you exactly what to type... you could have copy & pasted
<megana> psion, I think it's xmodmap, but it seems to be a little over my head
<sacarlson> Wiesshund: non fatal issues?  that's a new one
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Welcome to *NIX the lad where every character matters... or else
<[TK]D-Fender> land*
<psion> megana: nah don't bother with xmodmap, that's more difficult than it needs to be.  it kind of circumvents the built in keybindings that openbox has
<psion> megana: it's good if you need to change the way mouse buttons behave or something, but anything else it's just a pain
<megana> oh
<firsttimecaller> D-Fender thanks for the welcome . . . but how the heck is someone supposed to know?
<Wiesshund> sacarlson grub functions fine as far as booting, but the newest grub seems to pay no attention to the config files, such as 000_header, or 05_debain_theme etc
<megana> well I used showkey to tell me the keycode for the key I want to map
<megana> would you have done it like that psion?
<firsttimecaller> D-Fender, where exactly did this man page tell me this? what are the words?
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, by reading the links we suggested, which are numerous
<psion> megana: I'd have used xev but they probably do the same exact thing
<firsttimecaller> i don't see anything that says, to open this document, type MyPasswordSafe in the terminal
<firsttimecaller> i followed the links, but just didn't see anything that seemed to tell me what i needed to know to open the program
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: [22:54]	<[TK]D-Fender>	[22:49] <bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/MyPasswordSafe.1.html firsttimecaller
<psion> megana: then just modify the xml file with your own keybindings.  tbh I kind of like fluxbox's ~/.fluxbox/keys file more, it seems quicker to add little keybindings
<bazhang> MyPasswordSafe   <----- firsttimecaller
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: and I even followed the link and pasted the very explicit instructions for you
<firsttimecaller> d-fender, yes, i went to that link. where on that page does it show exactly what has to be typed in to open?
<[TK]D-Fender> bazhang: Yeah, he got it now.
<megana> psion, do you know how I can put xmodmap back to defaults. I think I screwed it up some how
<firsttimecaller> i'm asking so the next time i go to a page like that i';ll know how to read it
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, case matters
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/ <- ah, I followed the link to the actual project page...
<psion> megana: is it running right now? ps ax |grep xmodmap
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: When you want answers... drill
<megana> no
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/#starting
<firsttimecaller> i udnerstand case matters, but how is one to know the precise caps that are required?
<megana> psion it's not running. I just notice a significant delay on the key I was messing with
<psion> megana: not sure, I'm pretty sure changes don't persist through relogging though
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, by following the links given many times here
<megana> okay, I will just reboot the machine and hope for the best :)
<psion> megana: http://mywereld247.blogspot.com/2011/02/key-bindings-in-openbox.html <-- that looks like a decent guide
<firsttimecaller> i followed the link
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: The doc shows it with case.  the man page does as well.  Standard dictate that it has to match 100%
<firsttimecaller> but where on that page does is say, to open this program type MyPasswordSafe in the terminal?
<megana> ugh the people in the adjacent tower are playing really loud salsa music from 30 years ago
<{BrB}> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<juan-paolo-sorin> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<toufu> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<{Murph}^Loves^Ni> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<killbot900> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<high_game> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<marc_hunk> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<DouC3_JanI3> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<Ka|os[> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<HeLPs|AiDe> !ops kunwon on ##Politics is a fucking pedophile.
<Wiesshund> wth?
<rww> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, the project page within that link does. as we have posted several times now
<megana> pscion, yeah shutting it down fixed the lag
<megana> so the keycode is 162 thanks to xev
<psion> megana: good, I thought it might. do you still have what I just linked you? seems like it breaks it down pretty well
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Anyway you seem to have learned a few things all at once on this... several steps further ahead for it I hope
<megana> no psion, I looked away
<psion> ah
<psion> http://mywereld247.blogspot.com/2011/02/key-bindings-in-openbox.html
<firsttimecaller> so is the answer to my last question "yes"?
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Go make yourself a launcher for it now so it's convenient
<megana> thanks, I scrolled up and then I came down and saw it again :)
<psion> np
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: all "commands" are terminal.  Linux is not built around the assumption of "GUI"
<firsttimecaller> d-fender, i don't see anything anywhere on the page you linked to that says WHAT the command is
<psion> megana: as an example, this is what my volume keys looks like in my ~/.fluxbox/keys file, yours will be different since it's xml, but it shows you the commands to manipulate volume and such
<firsttimecaller> can you help me understand how to read those things?
<psion> 123 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 1+
<psion> 122 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 1-
<psion> 121 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 toggle
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: I told you I DIRLLED the HOMEPAGE link on that to the HOME PAGE
<bazhang> http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/#starting   <----- firsttimecaller
<[TK]D-Fender> DRILLED*
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, see that link?
<Ubuntu_JS> hi
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: [22:49] <bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/MyPasswordSafe.1.html firsttimecaller <--- in here I followed the HOMEPAGE link and read the instructions of the product's main page.  In their words.
<Ubuntu_JS> does anyone have any experience with setting up sftp chroot jail in in ubtunu?
<sikilpaake> how can i "make" a makefile?
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: does your sftp server support chrooting?
<anonboots> lolflood
<BlackDragonTechy> Is there any game for Ubuntu worth trying?
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: yes
<megana> psion, thanks a lot. It says my keysym is 0x0, I wonder if it really means that?
<bazhang> !games > BlackDragonTechy
<ubottu> BlackDragonTechy, please see my private message
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: should be easy in the config file then
<psion> megana: guessing not :P I dunno though
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: yesi had it working.. but then i changed the permissions for the folder which I was giving the user sftp access into
<BlackDragonTechy> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome BlackDragonTechy
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: then it gave my errors when I tried to go back in
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: so i was told to delete the null user.. and start over which I did but I am getting exit 1 error when i try to ftp back in
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: well I'm guessing the sftp server is being run by a system user, like sftp.  depending on the case you could just consider chown -R sftp:sftP folder
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: i am not sure if i should also delete the /dev/null folder and reinstall the user and recreate it
<firsttimecaller> d-fender, yes, you have pointed repeatedly to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/MyPasswordSafe.1.html == but you have yet to show me where on the page it says that to open the program you have to type MyPasswordSafe in the terminal
<firsttimecaller> am i missing something?
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: yeah you don't want to delete /dev/null :P
<bazhang> http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/#starting   firsttimecaller
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: it's kind of used by a lot of stuff
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller:       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/ <-------------
<firsttimecaller> yes, bazhang, the page you point to is much clearer
<[TK]D-Fender> FiReSTaRT: I've said this like a dozen times now.
<psion> 123 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 1+
<psion> 122 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 1-
<psion> 121 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 toggle
<psion> er
<FloodBot1> psion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> psion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: I've said this like a dozen times now.
<psion> I don't know how that happened
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, its linked in the page we gave you. please read carefully.
<psion> I appologize
<firsttimecaller> but i'm still trying to figure out of there's some kind of short hand that you guys know about that i don't that tells you that
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: That page has a blatantly obvious link. I FOLLOWED IT.
<shmup> looking for a "FIXED" guide on this ubuntu login loop. happened after a reboot.
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: this is dev/null created by the scponly program when you are installing a sftp chroot in ubuntu
<shmup> go to login. screen goes black for a second, back to login.
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, lets move on please. you have been given that link half a dozen times at least now
<firsttimecaller> d-fender, can you give me the quote from the page that's blatantly obvious, just so i can learn from all this
<firsttimecaller> ?
<megana> psion thanks! I got it to work
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: oh, I thought you meant /dev/null
<psion> megana: awesome :)
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller:       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/       Homepage: http://www.semanticgap.com/myps/
<rww> I think we're done with this topic. It isn't getting anywhere.
<[TK]D-Fender> fisr tion the man page it has a LINK!!!!!
<bazhang> yep
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: ^^^
<Niglop> can I get logitech webcam drivers in ubuntu?
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: Open your eyes
<rww> [TK]D-Fender: drop it and move on.
<bazhang> [TK]D-Fender, he does not want to read, lets move on
<psion> Ubuntu_JS: to be honest I haven't done it in years and at the time it was ftp not sftp of course using a different program.  I don't know the specifics of yours, sorry
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: How many more times will it take?
<firsttimecaller> ok, i'm going to take that as an admission that there's nothing on the other page, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/MyPasswordSafe.1.html, that makes it clear to a noob how to open the program
<bazhang> firsttimecaller, lets move on
<Ubuntu_JS> psion: ok thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> firsttimecaller: LINK ON THAT PAGE
<firsttimecaller> i totally understannd that the other page makes it clear but that first one isn't, unless there's some kind of short hand you guys aretn't telling me about
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: Yeah I know...
<yaaang> help, i'm getting "No candidate version found for python-profiler" on "sudo apt-get install python-profiler". tried "sudo apt-cache update", no change. i've installed this package fine on other boxes before. any ideas?
<bazhang> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: Not worth it
 * [TK]D-Fender sighs
<rww> [TK]D-Fender: When multiple people tell you to drop something, it's a pretty good sign that you should drop it.
<rww> Anyway. Moving on.
<Niglop> can I get logitech webcam drivers in ubuntu?
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: Actually they were telling him to move on, but the point applies all around anyway
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: So np...
<BlackDragonTechy> so if I plug in a game joypad, were is the options for it in ubuntu?
<rww> [TK]D-Fender: /join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss this further.
<yaaang> anybody else getting my issue?
<megana> niglop, not normally no
<[TK]D-Fender> rww: No need, its all good.... sorry for having elevated the tone with it all...
<Niglop> megana» so i cant use logitech webcams with linux at all?
<tantalus> yaang try using the software center to get python, the cmd didnt work with me either
<psion> question: smbfs has been replaced by cifs, should I use a cifs server instead of samba?
<megana> I have had varied success niglop
<[TK]D-Fender> Niglop: Most you can.  I recall reading an artical a few months ago that one programmer managed to make a massive driver contribution that cover almost all of them
<megana> niglop meaning that it will either work or it won't work
<Jasonn> Can i reinstall sudo
<Jasonn> JUST sudo?
<Jasonn> i need help
<Jasonn> i triedd to fix it with the livecd, but that bothered me
<bazhang> Jasonn, reinstall sudo?
<Jasonn> yes
<Jasonn> JUST sudo
<[TK]D-Fender> Jasonn: Whats wrong with the one you have?
 * rww bites tongue
<bazhang> Jasonn, you removed yourself?
<sacarlson> Jasonn: did you manage to learn to open and edit the correct /etc/sudoer file?  if so do you know what is needed to be added to make it work for your user?
<Jasonn> nope
<bazhang> Jasonn, nope to whom
<tantalus> ya got yurself into a pickel
<Jasonn> to sacarlson
<bazhang> Jasonn, then kindly prefix his nick in your responses
<Jasonn> sorry
<megana> so just type su
<megana> and readd yourself?
<Jasonn> su = same thing as sudo?
<megana> no
<sacarlson> Jasonn: so I assume the nope was for the first question.  did you manage to find a way to know what disk you normaly boot from and how to mount that partition?
<megana> it just makes you login as root
<Jasonn> megana: i messed up the sudoers file
<megana> logging in as root is not the same as sudoing
<tianshiz> hey guys, question on using crontab. I have the following line: 01 04 * * * /var/www/cron.php under crontab. But for some reason my server never runs the cron. I'm using apache server. Anything blatantly obvious about this problem?
<psion> don't manually edit the /etc/sudoer file, use visudo
<rww> megana: the root account is not enabled on Ubuntu by default, and enabling it is not supported in this channel. Therefore, su won't work here.
<Jasonn> sacarlson: yeah, i got that, and i replaced the file with another one that i wrote up
<Jasonn> sacarlson: it didnt work though
<bazhang> psion, hes been told numerous times
<sacarlson> Jasonn: ok pastebin that file so we might get an idea what error you may have made
<megana> psion, this is awesome ;D
<psion> bazhang: my apologies
<megana> the boxee remote is perfect
<bazhang> psion, just a fyi
<psion> megana: which boxee remote do you use?
<megana> the dlink one
<Jasonn> sacarlson: It said that it had the wrong file ID or something
<megana> it has the keyboard on the back that I will probably never use
<bazhang> Jasonn, paste.ubuntu.com <---- exact error
<psion> megana: nice, I use boxee too, in fact I'm watching it right now.  I really want a remote though, right now I just use my android phone
<megana> and it smells like a new mother board
<psion> megana: can you buy that seperately from the device?
<megana> psion, I don't have a boxee just the remote :(
<EmuAlert> This is probably the wrong place to ask this, but does anyone know how to adjust the bit settings in GIMP? I'm trying to save an 8-bit .png, but I can't find out how
<sacarlson> Jasonn: at what point do you see this wrong file id failure?
<Jasonn> bazhang: i closed the window by accident
<bazhang> EmuAlert, tried #gimp ?
<psion> megana: I don't have a boxee box, I just run it in linux on my HTPC
<Jasonn> sacarlson: when i had already replaced the file, had to make a new one because it was read-only
<EmuAlert> bazhang: I'll go check that out
<sacarlson> Jasonn: we should also take a look at your fdisk -l  to verify you are modifing the correct file on the correct partition
<megana> I programmed one :P
<psion> megana: where can I find that remote seperate from the dlink boxee thing?
<Jasonn> sacarlson: yeah, i had because i saved a file on this HDD (partition) and then
<megana> I bought it at J&R
<psion> megana: I salivated over pictures of that remote
<megana> do you live in manhattan?
<psion> nah, indiana
<Jasonn> sacarlson: is su the same thing as sudo?
<sacarlson> Jasonn: oh IC you must have the security set correctly on the sudoer file or it will not work
<megana> I guess you will have to order it through the mail then
<rileymat> Hello, is there anyway to disable the gnome-terminal automatically opening a new window on right click?
<psion> Jasonn: no, sudo allows a program to be run as root without su'ing
<Jasonn> Thank you
<sacarlson> Jasonn: yes su is the same it uses the /etc/sudoer file also
<Jasonn> Ok
<megana> http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DSM-22-Boxee-Remote/dp/B00480OSVK
<Jasonn> thank you sooooooooooo much
<Jasonn> brb ill report with my problem :)
<psion> megana: awesome, thanks
<sacarlson> Jasonn: do you know how to set security  with chmod?  and chown?  you should modify the correct /etc/sudoer to the correct security level to operate
<megana> psion, how do you put files into your htpc???
<_genuser_> hey people
<_genuser_> anybody around?
<megana> no
<psion> megana: it's networked
<megana> so you just stick it in a file system?
<psion> megana: yeah, I have a couple of external drives hooked up to a net top (eeebox b202) and I have boxee scan a few folders in them for media.  when I download stuff, I download them to those folders
<brandon420> ill give someone a dollar to tell me how to mount a .bin/.cue files. mount them as a cd
<psion> megana: well it's an application that can run in linux/windows/osx
<psion> megana: boxee that is
<megana> brandon420 mount it using iso-something as the file system type
<sacarlson> brandon420: what format is your .bin file in?
<niooins> hello, can someone tell me if ubuntu ppa's use the concept of secure apt like in debian or the packages are unsigned?
<megana> and it has to use some kind of loop back option too
<brandon420> megana, i tried that. didnt work to well.  sacarlson im not sure, its a game.
<rww> niooins: The packages are signed. The GPG key is automatically added if you use add-apt-repository or (I think) Software Sources, and is listed on the PPA page on launchpad.
<sacarlson> brandon420: are you sure it can be mounted?
<megana> brandon420, so you told it to loop?
<sougata_> yaaang, did you solve your problem
<psion> brandon420: you can convert it to an iso with ccd2iso
<brandon420> sacarlson, if i was on windows, i would be able to mount it with deamontools
<brandon420> and i have the iso
<yaaang> sougata_: no
<brandon420> but when i mount the .iso, its mounted as a folder, not a cd
<niooins> rww: thank you
<Cryptic> should be able to play with vlc
<megana> brandon, but you wouldn't because daemons tools is bad. :P
<bazhang> Cryptic, thats video iso
<sougata_> you have to add multivers to your soure.list
<megana> brandon what do you mean mounted as a folder?
<brandon420> megana, but ubuntu gives me the option to not care that its bad
<brandon420> its mounted as a folder
<brandon420>    /media/nfs
<sougata_> yaaang, what are you running , I mean which ubuntu version
<megana> everything is mounted as a folder o_O right??
<sacarlson> brandon420: sounds like an iso file then,  what error do you get when you do losetup /dev/loop0 example.img ; mount /dev/loop0 /home/you/dir
<psion> brandon420: http://maketecheasier.com/mount-iso-bin-and-cue-files-from-nautilus/2009/05/23
<sacarlson> brandon420: those will require sudo
<brandon420> imma try psions link
<brandon420> give me about 5 mins
<brandon420> shit man
<brandon420> i just wanna play some old school nfs
<bazhang> brandon420, no cursing
<yaaang> sougata_: 10.04
<bezao> how can i show where apt-get will install some packge?
<sacarlson> bezao: you can look with synaptic in properties as where each file in the package is installed
<bezao> sacarlson cant i say to apt-get instala apache in /bla/apache instead of the default path?
<sacarlson> bezao: oh and this will only work after you have installed not before
<Jasonn> OK
<Jasonn> I think i might have done it
<Jasonn> but i need to know how to save and esit via the "visudo" command
<bezao> i did not understood sacarlson
<Madpilot> bezao, for the most part, just let the system install stuff where it needs to go
<Flannel> Jasonn: Is there a line of stuff on the bottom? (^X ^O, etc) or not?
<sougata_> yaaang, apt-cache serach python-profiler shows nothing ?
<Jasonn> Flannel: yes
<bezao> Madpilot sure. but i have something special that i want to be on another path, can i?
<bezao> cant* i
<_genuser_> anybody having issues with youtube after latest system upgrade on netbuntu?
<Flannel> Jasonn: Then ctrl-o to save, and ctrl-x to exit
<_genuser_> 10.04.2
<_jesse_> bezao: you could compile and install it yourself I suppose
<mouse> Does anyone know any magicjack or other voip alternatives or tutorials on it?
<Flannel> Jasonn: (that editor is nano)
<GodfatherofEire> Is there some way to mod the .xinitrc file to open up specific programs on specific desktops?
<_genuser_> mouse: for dialing in US?
<Jasonn> -YES
<mouse> _genuser_, Yessir.
 * Jasonn hugs Flannel 
<Jasonn> THANK YOU
<_genuser_> mouse: just use gmail. it's free from computer to any number in teh US for a year.
<Jasonn> YOU HAVE SOLVED MY LIFE*s PROBLEMS !
<Jasonn> :)
<_genuser_> if you use google voice.
<mouse> _genuser_, Cool.  How much after that first year?
<_genuser_> like .02
<mouse> 2 cents a call?
<_genuser_> this is for this yr.
<_genuser_> who cares about next year's charges.
<_genuser_> it's not like google needs to charge you .02 to stay in business.
<mouse> _genuser_, Do you need a landline phone?
<sougata_> yaaang, you can directly install from here , but I guess there are dependencies http://mirror.soften.ktu.lt/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/p/python-profiler/
<mouse> Or other hardware?
<randomOfAmber> hello, if I wanted to secure a system that someone else had messed with (intentionally to make it not secure), would 'chmod -R 755 /usr/bin' be a good idea? should I do that elsewhere?
<_genuser_> mouse: to call any number from within gmail, just installed the voice plugin from google. In your gmail, it should say on the side to call numbers install plugin.
<GodfatherofEire> Is there some way to mod the .xinitrc file to open up specific programs on specific desktops? Like opening rhythmbox, gwibber, Firefox and nautilus all on separate desktops?
<_genuser_> mouse: if it complains you need google voice number, just sign up. it's free. You need at least one number to sign up for google voice.
<_genuser_> mouse: https://www.google.com/voice/rates
<Madpilot> _genuser_, mouse - google voice is really offtopic for here - PM or #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<morgan> stupid question - how do i change a default action for file?
<sarah> hey
<Jasonn> hey there sarah
<Madpilot> morgan, you mean change the default app that opens a particular filetype?
<yoaime> x
<morgan> madpilot - yeh, somehow my places (most drives/locations) opens an application instead of the location
<mouse> _genuser_, Thank you.
<jxshxx> I've been reading about tethering methods.  They seem fairly complex for a beginner.  Can anyone suggest a set of simple instructions I may not have run across?
<jiltdil> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xangua> morgan: create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<Jasonn> jiltdil: Please do not use commands to spam the channel, rather do it in a PM to ubottu
<BaconAttack> hey everyone. is there anyone who could answer a quick crontab question for me?
<Jasonn> !ask | beaconattack
<rww> if you ask it, someone might :3
<ubottu> beaconattack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GodfatherofEire> Is there some way to mod the .xinitrc file to open up specific programs on specific desktops? Like opening rhythmbox, gwibber, Firefox and nautilus all on separate desktops? Running on a dummed down 10.10 server box (i.e. GUI etc)
<Jasonn> !ask | BaconAttack
<ubottu> BaconAttack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EricBlade> hi guys.  just installed ubuntu, first time i've used linux seriously in about 10 years.  my taskbar panel has a shit-ton of empty space on it, that i apparently can't use for anything except the trashcan icon.  how to solve?
<Fluttershy> what's the "problem"?
<Fluttershy> you can add a multitude of things to any panel
<BlackDragonTechy> EricBlade : Right click it and "Add to panel"
<BlackDragonTechy> There is tons of apps that go into the panel
<mobile1> exit
<EricBlade> yeah, but the problem is, it's empty space. i don't want empty space, i want the taskbar to take ita ll up
<Jasonn> !wtf | EricBlade
<ubottu> EricBlade: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Madpilot> morgan, very strange... never run into that issue before
<BlackDragonTechy> I'm not really sure what you're asking. As your resolution increases there will be empty space in the bars.
<EricBlade> ok, the taskbar should not be a fixed width
<EricBlade> i added a second taskbar to the second monitor, and it's got a giant amount of empty space on the left and right of it, whereas on the main monitor it's only on the right
<GodfatherofEire> Come on, anybody know how or if there's a way to do that? (see previous questions)
<mark_> hi need help finding out what wireless network adapter i have
<BaconAttack> I have a crontab question. As an introduction to using it, I was told to run 2 commands using cron. Do I have to put the commands into a script or can I just have it run the comman in terminal?
<knoxy> hi all.. How the more recommended version of kernel to ubuntu as virtual machine (VMware ESXi) ? 2.6.x.x-server or 2.6.x.x-virtual ?
<bazhang> mark_, usb or pci
<Jasonn> !wifi | Mark_
<ubottu> Mark_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Madpilot> morgan, one brute-force thing you can try is delete all of the gnome-panel prefs, which will reset the entire panel - and hopefully the screwed-up Places menu - to default configuration
<edbian> mark_, lspci (pastebin it if it confuses you)
<jiltdil> jasonn: spam the channel means m just want to understand about root sudo
<jiltdil> jasonn:why u called like this?
<Flannel> BaconAttack: command1 ; command2 if you want to run them both regardless (command2 after command1), command1 && command2 will run command2 if command1 completes successfully
<Koong> Hello, can I ask for support here?
<bazhang> Koong, please ask
<Jasonn> jiltdil: sorry for that man, its just been a long day, my comp crashed today - twice ..
<bazhang> jiltdil, /msg ubottu factoid
<Madpilot> Koong, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<shmup> ubuntu 10.10. gtx 460. stuck in login loop.
<Koong> I'm using ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 on my hp netbook, i'm facing this problem of the panel and taskbar not working.
<shmup> login. black screen. beats the drums. back to login screen.
<Jasonn> jiltdil: plus, it was just a friendly-reminder
<shmup> i can ctrl alt f1, login. stop the gdm service. startx, and i'm on.
<jiltdil> jasonn: ok sorry
<Koong> i had put the panel orientation at the bottom, and set it to auto hide.
<Koong> now it's just stuck there.
<shmup> there has got to be someone here that knows what i should do, or point me somewhere heh
<BaconAttack> Flannel: maybe I phrased it wrong. What I meant was, if I want cron to execute, say, the "date" command in terminal.. would I need to put the date command into a script in order for cron to run it?
<saebbi> when my laptop wakes up after suspend to RAM my touch pad doesn't work anymore. restarting X does not help. even reboot doesn't help. only if i shut it down, then restart it, the touchpad works again. what can i do against that?
<Koong> IMy desktop environment is ubuntu desktop edition.
<EricBlade> aha, had to delete both of the taskbars, and create two new ones, making sure that i clicked "Add To Panel" in the very first left hand pixel of each one
<tmr0_> In 10.10 using fglrx video driver, kernel updated from 2.6.35-25 to -27, boots to terminal in -27, boots to gnome in -25, How to fix?  How to prevent at next kernel update?
<Koong> the taskbars are not responding.
<Koong> its a blank bar
<Abhijit> hi
<xangua> !panels | Koong
<ubottu> Koong: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Flannel> BaconAttack: 'date' itself doesn't make much sense.  You want to incorporate it into another command I presume?
<GodfatherofEire> Is there some way to mod the .xinitrc file to open up specific programs on specific desktops? Like opening rhythmbox, gwibber, Firefox and nautilus all on separate desktops? Running on a dummed down 10.10 server box (i.e. GUI etc)
<Flannel> !devilspie | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Koong> ubottu how do i access the terminal? i cant click anything. and the bar at down there is flickering and its blank.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks Flannel
<edbian> GodfatherofEire, I do not think there is a way to make them open on different desktops though :(
<Abhijit> Koong, can you go to ctrl alt f1 ? you can come back from there by ctrl alt f7/8
<saebbi> i would not mind disabling suspend to RAM completely as a workaround, if anyone knows how to do that
<BaconAttack> Flannel: as an intro to cron, my professor just wants us to run some easy commands to get a basic understanding of it. the first command he wants us to run is "date" and it should be scheduled for every two minutes. I know the scheduling part. I'm just confused to how I actually get terminal commands to run via cron.
<GodfatherofEire> edbian, well, ill look around
<Koong> Abhijit i pressed ctrl alt f8 and now its a black screen with a blinking white line
<Koong> what do i do next? sorry, im new to ubuntu.
<Dustin> I'm having an installation issue.  Is anyone available to help?
<Flannel> BaconAttack: Oh, you just throw them in the command portion of it.  I guess he expects you to check your mailspool to see its output?
<cryptodira> hi folks, can anyone tell me if the failure of the backlit keyboard surviving beyond POST in 10.04 is resolved in 10.10  ... toshiba/amd64/10.04
<Koong> Ok, i keyed in the !panels command to the terminal and now the panel is gone.
<Koong> What should i do next?
<Abhijit> Koong, i ddnt siad ctrl alt f8 that was for returning
<_genuser_> so is anyone having issues with youtube after latest update?
<_genuser_> on lucid netbuntu
<Abhijit> Koong, first you need to press ctrl alt f1
<Koong> i did that.
<Starn> i have a CR-48 and i want to know how to increase the rate the curser moves. i tried mouse settings but that didn't work.
<Koong> now im back to the desktop
<Koong> the panel is gone now
<BaconAttack> Flannel: He was suppose to give us a tutorial on how to use it but then decided last minute that we should figure it out. Here is part of the instructions. "In order to document the success of your task, take a screenshot of the terminal that shows the output of your cron job over at least 2 executions (4 minutes)."
<DavidReza> Hi, I'm looking for a software that shows me the audio frequency graph of a video, so I can make loops in both audio and video. Any suggestions??
<Abhijit> Koong, then now agian go to ctrl alt f1 from there login to your account and do that code for pan resetting. the code given by ubottu above
<Dustin> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on my second hard drive in my laptop (which I'm surrently using) but can't get past the login info screen before installation begins.  The Forward button is grayed out and unclickable.  Has anyone seen this problem before?  I've tried four times.
<Flannel> !cron | BaconAttack
<ubottu> BaconAttack: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Flannel> BaconAttack: Take a look at those documents
<BaconAttack> Flannel: second link is dead
<Koong> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  < this?
<Abhijit> Koong, yes
<Koong> Ok
<Koong> done that.
<Abhijit> now come back by ctlr alt f7/8
<Koong> ok
<Koong> now im at the desktop
<Koong> the panel is gone now.
<Koong> So, how do i recover it back to normal?
<Abhijit> O_o
<Abhijit> Koong, log off and log in back?
<Dustin> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on my second hard drive in my laptop (which I'm surrently using) but can't get past the login info screen before installation begins.  The Forward button is grayed out and unclickable.  Has anyone seen this problem before?  I've tried installing four times now with no success.  Also, the narwhal bacons at midnight.
<Starn> i have a CR-48 and i want to know how to increase the rate the curser moves. i tried mouse settings but that didn't work. anything you guys can think of in command line if nothing else?
<SuperPaco69> does any one know how to tranfer a file with the samba protocol??
<Abhijit> !samba | SuperPaco69
<ubottu> SuperPaco69: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jasonn> SuperPaco69: yes
<SuperPaco69> Abhijit, no one is tehre
<Koong> Abhijit, it's working now. Thank you very much for your help.
<mandar> how to download and install latest flash player in Ubuntu ?
<EricBlade> gah freakin notifications appear 3 inches below the notification area of the top panel. what is up with this
<SuperPaco69> can you tell me Jasonn
<Jasonn> mandar: what browser?
<Abhijit> SuperPaco69, there where?
<Abhijit> Koong, :-o
<Dustin> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on my second hard drive in my laptop (which I'm surrently using) but can't get past the login info screen before installation begins.  The Forward button is grayed out and unclickable.  Has anyone seen this problem before?  I've tried installing four times now with no success.  Also, the narwhal bacons at midnight.
<mandar> chrome
<Abhijit> Koong, ohh okay! welcome!
<Jasonn> SuperPaco69: what are you trying to transfer, and what version do you have?
<Abhijit> !restricted | mandar just insatll this and you will have everything
<ubottu> mandar just insatll this and you will have everything: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SuperPaco69> Abhijit, well in the samba IRC
<Abhijit> SuperPaco69, but i ddnt pointed you in samba irc!!! i pointed you to that wiki!!!
<SuperPaco69> Jasonn, a tutorial... an MP4 file
<Jasonn> !samba | SuperPaco69 Just look at these links, and then you will find a tut on one of them
<ubottu> SuperPaco69 Just look at these links, and then you will find a tut on one of them: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SuperPaco69> Abhijit, I know samba very good unfortunatly is not use a lot for tranfering files is more use to buid networks... si I havent find the way ... thanks!
<Abhijit> hm
<noob645> does anybody know how to install drupal from the repositories?
<a> keybord?
<milamber> noob645: sudo apt-get install drupal6 ?
<noob645> I mean install and configure it with lamp
<Abhijit> !drupal
<Abhijit> :-[
<milamber> noob645: it *should* just install on top of the lamp. do you have lamp up and running?
<noob645> @ milamber no I don't
<Jasonn> noob645: then start with sudo apt-get install lamp
<__yhvh__> if my screen locks while doing an update, does the update continue in the background indefinately?
<noob645> @ milamber how about lamp-server^
<alpinestars_2002> sudo apt-get has to be the smartest line ever created.
<milamber> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in maverick
<rww> almost as smart as sudo aptitude
<Abhijit> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alpinestars_2002> aptitude is amazing
<Jasonn> __yhvh__: depends on the idle settings
<alpinestars_2002> so is universe
<cryptodira> hi folks, can anyone tell me if the failure of the backlit keyboard surviving beyond POST in 10.04 is resolved in 10.10  ... toshiba/amd64/10.04
<milamber> noob645: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<noob645> @ millamber E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<noob645> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<milamber> noob645: are you running synaptic?
<noob645> @ ah yes
<milamber> noob645: you have to close that first
<Abhijit> !tab | noob645
<ubottu> noob645: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<firtyx> hi
<firtyx>  all
<firtyx>  guys
<zuwuko> sup
<PLATO> i'm running ubuntu 10.10. on every boot, I get a popup with 280 updates. All are checked by default. Nothing appears to happen when I click 'Install updates'
<Jasonn> PLATO: sudo apt-get update
<noob645> !tab?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PLATO> Jasonn: tx
<Jasonn> noob645: !tab is a command
<Abhijit> noob645, type abh and press tab button and see what happends
<xiambax> whats the most macosx like dock for 11.04 Alpha 3?
<Abhijit> xiambax, ciaro dock
<noob645> Abhijit, ah I see it autocompletes
<Abhijit> cairo
<Abhijit> noob645, right
<SuperPaco69> how can I tranfer files between WMware client and Host
<milamber> !11.04 | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<mikeregister> Okay Ubuntu Gurus! i need some serious help. Im trying to get my ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphic cards to work, i removed the Catalyst driver bc it wasnt working correctly, now i get nothing but a blank screen after my computers Bios Screen. Any suggestions?
<firtyx> my  ubuntu will die soon
<firtyx> help
<Jasonn> firtyx: why?
<xiambax> thanks
<Abhijit> firtyx, food poisoning?
<Abhijit> !details | firtyx
<ubottu> firtyx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cyix> I don't have any options to select a WM on login and am using Blackbox. How can I get login to offer other session types?
<mikeregister> Can someone help me diagnose why my screens go black after i boot Ubuntu? i dont get any sounds and i have to use ALT+PrtScn+RSENGUB  to reboot
<SuperPaco69> does any one knows how can I tranfer files between WMware client and Host??
<Jasonn> !pm | mandar Just a freindly reminder :)
<ubottu> mandar Just a freindly reminder :): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<firtyx> yesterday i had 30 gb of free space on my filesystem  where is installe ubuntu but now  i have 0 free space  and  i cant acces my ubuntu normally only  on recovery mode and very very very slowly
<[TK]D-Fender> firtyx: Boot off an Ubuntu CD and go see what's taking up all your space and clean stuff up
<firtyx> yes now  im using a live cd
<JacobLinuX> How can I get my iPod touch on 4.2.1 to mount on lucid? I have tried using libimobiledevice1, but didn't work. Am I missing something?
<[TK]D-Fender> firtyx: So go see what's taking up all your space
<Abhijit> !ipod | JacobLinuX
<ubottu> JacobLinuX: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: you might try ssh file transfer since it works on most platforms
<dax> does anyone still use windows along with linux?
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, is a windows box
<MRegister>  Can someone help me diagnose why my screens go black after i boot Ubuntu? i dont get any sounds and i have to use ALT+PrtScn+RSENGUB  to reboot
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: windows also suports ssh
<firtyx> tkd-fender everything looks the same
<dax> scrooloose: you use windows?
<[TK]D-Fender> And FTP.  And Samba.
<dax> oops
<dax> sacarlson: you use windwos
<SuperPaco69> and how do I transfer a file with ssh?
<xangua> JacobLinuX: months ago see that on webupd8 blog
<[TK]D-Fender> firtyx: what do you mean "looks the same"?
<PENTIUM3> hehe, you should see some of your nicks in petscii!!
<sacarlson> dax: not often but I do have xp, vista, win7 installed in virtualboxes
<MRegister> Is the support for ATI really just increadibly terrible??
<softcoder> hello
<softcoder> need help
<softcoder> i have two hard drives
<Abhijit> softcoder, ask
<softcoder> I installed 10.10 on the new
<softcoder> I want to decommission old
<softcoder> but I 'think" i need to somehow get grub on the new hd cause when i disocnnect old it won't boot 10.10
<JacobLinuX> That doesn't work. The method for 4.2.1 that includes changing from libimobiledevice0 to 1. Still not working
<softcoder> old has 9.10
<softcoder> what can i do?
<Abhijit> softcoder, you said you installed ubuntu on second hdd. then there shoud be grub on second hdd too?
<PENTIUM3> softcoder: is the new bigger?
<Zorlin> MRegister: pretty much
<softcoder> both are same size
<Zorlin> MRegister: but patiently wait here, someone will try and help you :)
<softcoder> not sure if grub is on new how to know?
<PENTIUM3> softcoder: image the old, write that to the new, and upgrade distros.
<softcoder> too late for that
<softcoder> this was like months ago
<softcoder> tons of new stuff on nerw
<Abhijit> softcoder, ok do one thing disconnected old one. connect second hdd. boot to live cd and reinstall grub
<MRegister> Zorlin: Yea, my current problem is that i cant get ubuntu to load back up. Tried removing the Catalyst Software now i just get a blank screen after POST....
<Abhijit> !fixgrub | softcoder
<ubottu> softcoder: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<softcoder> ok so how do i get grub on this new hd?
<Zorlin> MRegister: I'm not really knowledgeable with Ubuntu, sorry :(
<chai16> okay so i have an ipod and a network drive and i want to be able to manage the library of the ipod using the one on my network. but all that i have tried so far are really slow at doing this. i really don't want to copy 100+ gb to my local machine and constantly have to keep it up to date
<softcoder> too much noise above
<softcoder> grub2 then?
<softcoder> right?
<PENTIUM3> i still say that some of the symbol heavy nicks are really screwed up in petscii.
<MRegister> Zorlin: No prob :P i used to have Nvidia cards, built a new rig and threw ATi in it. just tired of the headache haha
<Abhijit> softcoder, yes grub 2
<softcoder> let me rephrase, how do i install a boot manager so my 10.10 will boot after i remove the original hd
<softcoder> link above will show this?
<Abhijit> !fixgrub | softcoder
<softcoder> is this a command?
<Abhijit> where us ubottu?
<Abhijit> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Abhijit> !fixgrub | softcoder
<ubottu> softcoder: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rigved> softcoder: you can have a seperate 100 MB /boot partition.
<PENTIUM3> i am ircing from a commodore 64
<softcoder> freak~
<softcoder> !
<softcoder> and a 1200 baud modem no doubt
<psusi> load joke,8,1
<chai16> any ideas on what music player will allow me to add tracks to the library from the local network? ftp or smb. also with ipod support?
<softcoder> ctrl shift runstop!
<PENTIUM3> no, an rr-net ethernet cartridge
<PENTIUM3> load"badass",8,1
<PENTIUM3> (5 mins l8tr) run
<Flannel> PENTIUM3: That's great.  Please take non-Ubuntu support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
 * psusi misses his commodore 64... mission impossible... ghostbusters... and whatever that one was where you rode the motorbike around
<PENTIUM3> ok
<ox3a> I don't know why my network managment option automatic disabled ........ Now i can't connect to internet (wifi)
<softcoder> hmm is there a simple 'install grub' command or something
<softcoder> this link gives too much info for a simple boot manager!
<psusi> softcoder, grub isn't a simple boot manager; it is a good boot manager
<view666> nautilus at irc.gnome.org
<softcoder> ok, how can i get it on here easily
<softcoder> without editing files manually and trashing my hd?
<chai16> grub-install softcoder
<sacarlson> softcoder: it's a one liner: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<psusi> softcoder, assuming you have ubuntu already installed to the first partition on the first hard disk, and you are currently booting from the livecd and have /dev/sda1 mounted in /mnt: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<rigved> softcoder: there is a command near the end of that web page which will install grub to the desired hd
<ox3a> am i connected to internet or not?
<psusi> ox3a, no, we are all figments of your imagination ;)
<rigved> softcoder: ^^ psusi
<administrator_> hi
<softcoder> pigments
<ox3a> psusi, oh
<afman> Quick question how do you open something in a separate x window? I can see the window and move my mouse into it but I can't get anything to start in it and I'm not allowed to drag anything into it.
<sacarlson> afman: if your windows is set to NOT maximized then you should be able to drag it to the desired display
<Willkiller> please address community ubuntu brazil
<softcoder> oh its lovely
<softcoder> thx it worked
<softcoder> 1 liner to install grub and i'm on my new hd
<softcoder> i love ubuntu!
<softcoder> even if it does rip Debian :)
<afman> sacarlson: No dice. It's just a blank desktop. It's exactly what this guy describes
<Willkiller> please address community ubuntu brazil
<afman> http://ubuntuforums.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=6187496
<afman> Nothing can be dragged to it but my mouse can move into it.
<sacarlson> afman: oh vnc?  it may be a security setting,  I'm not sure what your running
<Abhijit> !br | Willkiller
<ubottu> Willkiller: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sacarlson> afman: I normaly use vino-server and vinagar  that I control from ssh
<afman> sacarlson: I've set up my TV via nvidia settings to be a "separate x window"
<afman> I'm not using VNC :-D
<cyix> Is there a file in my $HOME that asct's like the old DOS autoexec.bat? Stuff keeps loading up when I log in, even tho the Startup Apps>options is turned off
<Abhijit> cyix, which stuff?
<cyix> xchat, a text editor and a term
<Willkiller> tanks
<Willkiller> obrigado
<Abhijit> cyix, have you by accidentally added them to 'remember currently running applicationo session' under optionos tab in statup aps?
<cyix> I did, once, yus, but I have that option unchecked now... is there a file I need to clear?
<sacarlson> afman: oh there are many posible settings for that including https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo  xinerama but the one builtin to nvida propraitary should also work but I've never used it
<afman> sacarlson: Thanks for the help I just figured it out. The resolution was off and the menus were hidden.
<Abhijit> cyix, get clean desktop. no application running. and then save that session and then log off and log in
<mado> hello everyone
<akroushan> register 9352712274 amit_roushan2001@yahoo.com
<mado> can you please help me? ... one of my friends purchased this notebook here -> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/LX.R1D02.005 <- I wanted to know ... Do YOU know if ubuntu would run on it too ?
<cyix> kk, was going to do that next =) I found a 'saved state' file but I won't mess with that.
<cyix> brb
<mado> before you say ... try it out by booting from the CD ... i can't do this ... my friend can't either (at least now)
<cyix> Abhijit, thanks, that worked just fine.
<xangua> !hardware | mado
<ubottu> mado: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Abhijit> cyix, welcome
<grendal-prime> i got this weird problem
<grendal-prime> two servers only one ip.  I need to have these things clustered i guess..but ...i cant have a 3rd machine in this arrangment..its almost like there trying to figure out if i can do this or something.
<sacarlson> mado ok how about just create a bootable usb flash with ubuntu and just try it out
<mado> xangua: thanks ... but there's one more problem ... the website i showed you doesn't really specify e.g. what video card / wi-fi / etc ... it uses
<mado> sacarlson: ... it's not that :) ... i would boot with a cd if i could ...
<mado> my problem is more a distance-problem :)
<mado> my friend lives across the ocean
<jil> hello
<mado> and xangua ... the website you showed me doesn't list any acer-notebook :)
<sacarlson> mado tell your freind to create a bootable usb disk and install that, then get him to install ssh so you can remote in to modify it
<galamar> i mounted an iso with a windows program on the iso. is there a way to make the iso appear as a disk in drive when looked for by autorun.exe? (this may be a wine question.)
<[TK]D-Fender> galamar: Indeed it is
<galamar> ok
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> how do i search for a certain package and see if it is installed in the console window?
<Abhijit> leapy0yo, apt-cache search <package> and apt-cache policy <package>
<sacarlson> galamar: sudo losetup /dev/loop0 example.img; sudo  mount /dev/loop0 /home/you/dir
<thevishy> is it possible to extend / resize  a fdisk parition anyone ?
<Abhijit> yues you can
<Abhijit> use gparted
<thevishy> and if we need to add more disks thats not possible unless we use LVM
<sacarlson> thevishy: you can always create a loop disk from within another partition in a  file image
<thevishy> I see
<mutilator> hey all, question, if i did a dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb
<pronoblem> moo
<mutilator> and i didnt make a partition on sdb so it wasnt copied to sdb1
<mutilator> but i can mount /dev/sdb and view files
<Kranix> Whenever I try to boot my laptop, it simply says "missing operating system"... How to fix this?
<mutilator> is there a way to make that parition afte the fact
<mutilator> grub seems to require a partition to be there
<Abhijit> akroushan, change ur email password and this account password
<akroushan> abhijit: why?
<sacarlson> mutilator: you could mount the /dev/sdb  and copy it's contents and move it to the new partitioned location
<Abhijit> akroushan, you revealed your password while registering <akroushan> register 9352712274 amit_roushan2001@yahoo.com
<akroushan> abhijit: thanks
<Abhijit> akroushan, next do that things in server tab and not in any channel and use space before /msg
<Abhijit> oh i mean DONT use space
<freeday> iODBC Data Source Administrator: Error: Native ODBC Error..any figure out this error?
<akroushan> abhijit: I am new to IRC .. thanks for ur concern.. :)
<freeday> iODBC Data Source Administrator: Error: Native ODBC Error..any figure out this error? when trying to test a connection on localhost
<ceo> am halp proble urgan
<ceo> am need used my usb flash on my firtual box
<xiambax> how do i disable this unity thing
<ceo> need hellp am need used my flash disk on my virtual box, how i do it?
<Abhijit> ceo, install extension pack in virtual box and add yourself to vboxusers group
<ceo> Abhijit, please step by step for i do it am new for ubuntu used
<Abhijit> ceo, download extension pack from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<[[thufir]]> how do I do something like:  chmod -Rv . +rw  to recursively effect all files and directories to give read and write permissions?  (stupid apress download from http://apress.com/book/downloadfile/4045 )
<ceo> so dificule
<ceo> how i can share network' on virtual box
<sacarlson> ceo: set networking to bridge mode
<[[thufir]]> well, the syntax is correct, but it doesn't work:  chmod +rw FaceletsEssentials/  -Rv      http://pastebin.com/d3E80t0M
<supertramp_> 0
<thevishy> when I do network bonding it says to go to  /etc/modprobe.conf and do some alias like alias bond0 bonding , any idea why this is required ?
<thevishy> once I create /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-bond0 , is it possible to just load it to kernel without alias etc
<Abhijit> ceo, which is your language?
<thevishy> what is alias in /modprobe.conf ?
<ceo> indonesia
<ceo> am but on my cuntry chanel no body at thare
<Abhijit> !id | ceo
<Ubuntu_JS> what  is the command to just remove 1 directory and its content while you are in /home directory?  I do not want to remove home.. just a sub diretcory within home
<ubottu> ceo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Ubuntu_JS> directoyr name under home - me
<thevishy> hey abhijith , nay idea on modprobe.conf files
<Abhijit> Ubuntu_JS, rm -r Directory?
<jiltdil> how to know my pc is 64 bit or 32 bit through command?
<Ubuntu_JS> abhijit: is is rm -r ./me?  I am already in the home directory
<sacarlson> Ubuntu_JS: sudo rm -r /home/user/path/you/want/to/delete/
<Abhijit> jiltdil, $ grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<Abhijit> jiltdil, and look for lm flag in output
<faryshta> Hello. Recordmydesktop doesn't record audio.
<xorxorxor> my chrome doesn't display java applets. which package do i have to install?
<Ubuntu_JS> sacarlson: thank you. so if i want to delete the me directory within home.  I type:  rm -r /home/me and it will only remove the me directorry but not the home one correct?
<faryshta> xorxorxor, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xorxorxor> sun-java6-jre doesn't exist anmore
<xorxorxor> thank you!
<jiltdil>  abhijit:yes it shows lm
<jiltdil> abhijit: can we run 64bit os in 32 bit achine
<Abhijit> jiltdil, you have 64 bit cpu
<faryshta> Abhijit, are you from brazil?
<Abhijit> jiltdil, no
<Abhijit> faryshta, no
<jiltdil> ok thanx bhai
<Abhijit> O_o
<faryshta> Hello. Recordmydesktop doesn't record audio. Which option do I need to use?
<sacarlson> Ubuntu_JS: I'm not sure you need the /to/path/  last/  but yes and without sudo it may ask permision to delete each file
<Abhijit> jiltdil, आपका स्वागत है
<jiltdil> abhijit: hahhahahah
<jiltdil> abhijit: hindi me kaise likhe ho
<Abhijit> !Ibus | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<shafiqissani> awesome
<jiltdil> abhijit:thanx
<xiambax> So disabled the unity plugin but now nothing loads on my desktop
<xiambax> How can i fix this
<Ubuntu_JS> sacarlson: thanks, i made a mistake one time and deleted the wrong folder. so this time I am already inside the /home dirrectory.. but i dont want to assume i can just do sudo rm -r me and think it will work
<Ishwon> लाइनक्स पर हिन्दी लिखना ज्यादा आसान है।
<Abhijit> Ubuntu_JS, you dont need sudo
<Abhijit> !en | Ishwon
<ubottu> Ishwon: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<c_nick> i tried to rename a folder but i dont know what happened it just got deleted but the bad part is i could not find it in Trash Is there a way i can retrieve the file
<shafiqissani> salo hindi likhna band karo
<Abhijit> Ishwon, the credit gooes to ibus not to linux
<milamber> c_nick: what command did you use?
<sacarlson> Ubuntu_JS: I sometimes use full path to be sure so it won't mater where your pwd is set
<[[thufir]]> how do I fix http://apress.com/book/downloadfile/4045?     chmod +rw FaceletsEssentials/  -Rv      http://pastebin.com/d3E80t0M
<Abhijit> !language | shafiqissani
<ubottu> shafiqissani: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nanovany> #ubuntu-es
<c_nick> I pressed F2 then i was renaming then i pressed something by mistake dont know what and it disappeared
<Abhijit> !040 | shafiqissani
<faryshta> Is someone here familiar with recordmydesktop?
<ubottu> shafiqissani: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<lillecarl> c_nick, you probably renamed it so ubuntu thinks it is a "hidden folder"
<nanovany> how can i chnage lenguge?
<Ishwon> Abhijit: I meant compared to typing hindi in Windows, it's much much easier in Linux.
<Abhijit> nanovany, type /j #ubuntu-es
<Ubuntu_JS> sacarlson: so when i set a full path.. it will only remove the last in the path correct?
<nanovany> thnaks Abhijit
<Ishwon> Linux uses bolnagri... which is phoenetic...
<nanovany> :D
<c_nick> lillecarl: but Ctrl+H does not show it either ?
<sacarlson> Ubuntu_JS: yes
<faryshta> !recordmydesktop
<Abhijit> Ishwon, yoou can use typwerite layout too, look into ibus preferences
<Ishwon> u don't really need a keyboard layout...
<Ishwon> when it's phoenetic, typing is faster...
<lillecarl> c_nick, tried to search for it, nothing does ever dissapear i hope you know that ;)
<c_nick> lillecarl: yep ubuntu never deletes it just replaces .. but what i am wondering is.. how will i search
<c_nick> cause if it got renamed its god knows what
<c_nick> is there a way i can find last edited files or something
<lillecarl> in wich directory were the files?
<lillecarl> open a terminal
<c_nick> Desktop
<nomad99> --[[
<nomad99> Ring Meters by londonali1010 (2009)
<nomad99>  
<lillecarl> cd to Desktop in a terminal
<lillecarl> then run the command "ls" there
<c_nick> lillecarl: duh
<lillecarl> what? :P
<c_nick> you really thing i wouldn't do that till yet
<c_nick> :P
<lillecarl> you already did so?
<c_nick> yes it was actually a folder which i renamed by mistake and its deleted
<Brandon_> HEy guys, can any experienced users help me with an installation issue please?
<lillecarl> c_nick, gimme a sec
<freakabcd> hi all
<milamber> c_nick: how do you know you deleted it?
<freakabcd> my microphone doesn;t work on maverick
<milamber> c_nick: and you should do ls -al
<c_nick> because its gone and no other folder on the desktop have the files in that filder
<Jackneill> hi
<lillecarl> c_nick, "ls -a" then?
<Jackneill> can you help me? how to install a .tar file?
<c_nick> milamber:  yes ls -a all to see hidden files yes done that too
<lillecarl> Jackneill, you dont install a tar file
<Jackneill> it was .tar.gz but i use tar xfvz to create a .tar file
<Jackneill> or the folder is created
<lillecarl> Jackneill, the installable files is balled "deb"
<c_nick> Jackneill: what happens when u double click on it
<milamber> c_nick: find ~/Desktop -mtime -1 -ls
<lillecarl> c_nick, did you try ls -a it could show something useful
<c_nick> lillecarl: yeah not really helped
<Jackneill> it's a tar.gz file, and i used 'tar xfvz fwefwe.ta.gz' command
<Jackneill> and created a folder
<lillecarl> to sad :/
<nanovany> how can I run Resident 4 on ubuntu?
<Jackneill> and then?
<Jackneill> make, and make install?
<nanovany> I used wine, but it works so slow!!
<freakabcd> in gnome-volume-preferences, i can see 2 devices "internal audio" and "quickcam for dell notebooks" but in the Input tab, i *cannot* select the Quickcam mic
<Jackneill> many .so file
<c_nick> Jackneill: what exactly you want to do .. just untar it thats all right
<milamber> Jackneill: there are tons of different options. what is the package/code you downloaded?
<Jackneill> yep i untared
<c_nick> then shouldn't by default double clicking show you archieve manager ??
<Brandon_> I was installing 10.10, and it hung at "Configuring Hardware"  here is the exact command. "Generating /boot/initrd.img.6.35-22-generic"
<Jackneill> tor
<milamber> !compile | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jackneill> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<milamber> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in maverick
<Jackneill> hm
<Jackneill> i use maverick
<Jackneill> :s
<c_nick> milamber: he is basically trying to untar something i presume
<Jackneill> tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-1.1.4-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<Brandon_> can someone help me please?
<Jackneill> i untared
<milamber> then cd into the directory and try ./configure
<Jackneill> now it's a folder
<Jackneill> ok milamber
<sacarlson> c_nick: you might try the package recover or in synaptic search for undel  and 5 packages with tools to undelete stuf will apear
<dtrf4837> Display doesn't appear in my administration menu. how do i fix that?
<Jackneill> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<milamber> c_nick: did that find command return anything?
<xorxorxor> what are some utilities on ubuntu if i wanted to graph a few 3d vectors?
<milamber> Jackneill: 1 sec, dl now
<dtrf4837> Display doesnt appear in my Preferences menu I meant
<c_nick> milamber: searching
<Jackneill> ok
<milamber> c_nick: and if it really is deleted, read up on foremost and scalpel
<Corleone> hi, how do i give my server a static IP address from my wireless router?
<fidyduce> ok so i used the "DD" command on my usb the other day and now i can not clear it and reformat it to FAT, help please....
<c_nick> no undel in synaptic
<milamber> Jackneill: ./start-tor-browser
<qlue-ubuntu> c_nick: you should try photorec to recover something thats deleted
<c_nick> qlue-ubuntu: not in synaptic
<Jackneill> ok milamber
<dubbe> Corleone: Usually you can lock one ip to your server's mac-adress
<milamber> Jackneill: that work?
<Jackneill> i paste the error
<Jackneill> http://ideone.com/BgU5n
<c_nick> i found e2undel but thats for ext2 file system while mine is ext4
<c_nick> will that work
<Corleone> dubbe: how?
<_Ray_> Hey :) I have an old Feisty Fawn CD which I used to install Ubuntu on an IBM ThinkPad. What's the easiest way to upgrade this to Lucid Lynx? Trying System -> Administration -> Update Manager fails with a 404 on the repository indexes.
<dubbe> Corleone: that depends on the router
<milamber> Jackneill: you seem to be one level below where the script is. the extracted folder should be named: tor-browser_en-US, so you have to cd to that directory
<qlue-ubuntu> c_nick photorec is part of testdisk package
<[[thufir]]> how do I fix http://apress.com/book/downloadfile/4045?     chmod +rw FaceletsEssentials/  -Rv      http://pastebin.com/d3E80t0M
<yuanyelele> Hi everyone! Unchecking "consider recommended packages as dependencies" hangs synaptic. Do I expected to wait for a long time?
<[[thufir]]> yuanyelele: I
<[[thufir]]> yuanyelele: I'm not sure, but why do that?
<c_nick> ok installing testdisk
<rww> !eol | _Ray_
<ubottu> _Ray_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * _Ray_ follows second link, thanks :)
<Corleone> dubbe: can i not request static ip from my server?
<yuanyelele> [[thufir]]: I want to install as few packages as possible
<_Ray_> "You will not need to upgrade to 7.x. At the time of writing this is not an EOL upgrade." :s Feisty is 7.04
<dubbe> Corleone: again it depends on the router, but i don't think it is possible on most routers
<SirCane> Corleone you can add mac address to dhcp conf to give the same ip each time
<amagee> hey, how do i configure grub so that it will append "acpi=off" to the kernel line by default?
<_Ray_> Ah, nm, I was reading it wrong. :)
<[[thufir]]> yuanyelele: well, you might to try from the CLI for better results as well as something you can pastebin.  hard to pastebin a GUI
<c_nick> ubuntu server down :(
<SirCane> Corleone but most home routers will try to issue the same ip for known mac addresses anyway, but few allow you to set an ip to a mac address. best thing to do it just set a static ip manually on the client
<fidyduce> i downloaded the openbox window manager and now i can not figure it out how to get it started.... any suggestions?
<Corleone> SirCane: yes, how would i do that?
<SirCane> Corleone check your current dynamic ip settings with ifconfig then http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/ try this
<SirCane> substute your network setting ofc
<Corleone> SirCane: yeah i removed it from my DHCP from my router, no connection now :/
<asdfqwer> nautilus copy > windows copy
<dtrf4837> how do i make Display appear in my Preferences menu?
<asdfqwer> right click > edit menu
<asdfqwer> otherwise if the menu item isn't there you might have to use gconfeditor or something
<ruan> dtrf4837: isn't it called Monitors?
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, yeah what is your "display"
<dtrf4837> ruan i'm confused because there's Monitors in my menu but i also see 'Display' when i look it up on the web. i just thought if i tried Display i might have better luck with fixing the screen resolution
<asdfqwer> i honestly try not to bother "over-tweaking" gnome when the result is somewhat trivial
<asdfqwer> costs a lot of time
<asdfqwer> are you using nvidia drivers?
<asdfqwer> or special display drivers?
<asdfqwer> for me my display settings are in admin > nvidia display settings
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer i dont see display in administration either...just looking for a way to get my monitor to be detected
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, dual monitors?
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer no just one
<asdfqwer> do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<[biabia]> does dpkg check and satisfy dependencies when used to install?  -i
<parapan> hi there fellows > a DVD re-authoring for linux software - do you have any clue ???
<asdfqwer> so you're in recovery mode or fail-safe settings?
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer no i dont how do i find out what kind of card i have?
<bazhang> parapan, to show on standalone dvd players?
<asdfqwer> so basically you see nothing?
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer i'm in normal mode
<bazhang> parapan, or to rip from dvd
<asdfqwer> is ubuntu up to date?
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer cant go beyond 800 x 600
<asdfqwer> admin > update manager
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer ubuntu 10.10, updated
<bazhang> parapan, devede for the first, ogmrip for the second
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, go to admin > hardware drivers
<parapan> bazhang: I want to put 2 DVD's on a single medium and then play the result with standalone player , yes
<bazhang> asdfqwer, its additional drivers assuming hes using 10.10
<asdfqwer> ah okay
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, ^
<bazhang> parapan, so use ogmrip then devede
<asdfqwer> you see it?
<bazhang> parapan, both are in the repos , install from there
<parapan> bazhang:
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer i tried Additional Drivers it says 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<bazhang> dtrf4837, whats the card
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, yeah select the recommended driver and click activate
<parapan> bazhang: but why to rip first ? the movies are already in DVD format ...I just want to put them together on the same disc ....
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer i dont know the card, how do i find out?
<asdfqwer> doesn't matter
<bazhang> dtrf4837, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<asdfqwer> ubuntu should be able to detect the recommended driver
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, does it not make a recommendation?
<bazhang> parapan, by dvd format, you mean iso? or what
<parapan>  bazhang: DVD format = Video and Audio folders / structure
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer no it just says 'no proprietary drivers...' and nothing else
<bazhang> dtrf4837, tell us the card please
<Cryptanalyst> How can I find out how much of a hard drive is used in ubuntu server
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, type this in terminal
<dtrf4837> bazhang how do i find out what card?
<asdfqwer> lspci -v | grep VGA
<asdfqwer> paste result
<bazhang> dtrf4837, I told you
<dtrf4837> ok
<dtrf4837> sorry
<asdfqwer> shouldn't additional drivers detect and recommend something in 10.10?
<asdfqwer> like for me i just get 3 different nvidia revisions
<bazhang> asdfqwer, not if its intel or a really old card
<asdfqwer> ahh
<dtrf4837> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<vish> even for ati i dont get suggests, and its not an old card ;p
<asdfqwer> looks like an onboard card
<dtrf4837> yes it is
<dtrf4837> onboard
<asdfqwer> laptop?
<dtrf4837> desktop
<asdfqwer> hmm
<asdfqwer> what do you see again after running "additional drivers"
<asdfqwer> can you select and activate anything?
<milamber> parapan: you are not being clear. are you saying you have the audio and video ts folders for two separate movies?
<binspace_> Hello, anybody know of any good asset packing web services out there?
<parapan> milamber: indeed
<parapan> milamber:  and I want them on the same disc
<binspace_> if not, I got a project :-)
<milamber> parapan: what are the total sizes for the filesystems?
<vish> re-opening additional drivers isnt going to show any new drivers if there arent any..  dtrf4837: try googling for that card and drivers, my guess is that the card is not fully supported.
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer there's a long square and underneath theres a big square, then on the bottom it says 'help' and 'close'. theres also 'enable' but its not activated so i cant click on it
<parapan> milamber: 3,7 Gb
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, yes just enable it
<asdfqwer> will probably require you to restart gdm or reboot altogether
<milamber> parapan: if you are going to play them on a computer you can just burn them directly. are you trying to create one movie?
<parapan> milamber: I want them - both movies - to be able to play in a standalone ....not PC
<vish> dtrf4837: is there any list of alternate drivers mentioned in that window?
<dgirz> salut ubuntois
<vish> dtrf4837: if it is blank, it means there isnt any alternate driver to offer
<milamber> parapan: does the target support dvd format?
<asdfqwer> i remember how hard it was like ~4 years ago to configure ubuntu display
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7075501&postcount=14 dtrf4837
<dtrf4837> vish no all i see is what i described...and again, i cant click on 'enable'
<vish>  right, thats a blank list
<asdfqwer> dtrf4837, i gtg though
<asdfqwer> good luck
<bazhang> dtrf4837, you'll have to copy that to your xorg.comf
<dtrf4837> asdfqwer ok thanks for trying
<asdfqwer> np
<milamber> !info qdvdauthor | parapan this is probably what you are looking for
<ubottu> parapan: qdvdauthor (source: qdvdauthor): Qt 3 video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 4230 kB, installed size 9788 kB
<bazhang> whoops conf
<asdfqwer> make sure you backup your xorg.conf to bazhang dtrf4837
<parapan> milamber: if I copy both movies on the DVD, the stand alone player will see only the first one; even if stopped or whatever, it does not show me the structure of the DVD ...it starts to play directly the first movie
<Jackneill> milamber sorry i was away :( i was that dir when i used the command
<milamber> parapan: qdvdauthor is what you want
<parapan> milamber: I'll give-it a try ...but it seems so complex ..I wanted something like 1/2/3 to be able to achieve this ...
<bazhang> dtrf4837, doubtful youll get compiz with that card though, #compiz for confirmation
<milamber> Jackneill: repost the link? i thought you were in the apps directory when you ran it which was one too far.
<dtrf4837> actually for me it was a bit easier for me to fix when i tried ubuntu few years ago...now they changed this xorg thing so i keep getting stuck
<Jackneill> ok wait  sec
<bazhang> parapan, what I suggested is very easy
<dtrf4837> bazhang ok i'll check out that link
<mutilator> sudo su root
<milamber> parapan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<bazhang> mutilator, no
<milamber> mutilator: that's usually a no go here
<Jackneill> http://ideone.com/GWVbs here
<bazhang> mutilator, sudo -i for a root shell if you must
<milamber> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<milamber> Jackneill: can you try it there? there's something weird w/ the encoding, i can't really see what it says
<parapan> milamber: I saw that thanks ....however , not quite sure about the result ..searching this topic on the net resulted that what i need is re-authoring a DVD - cause I'm not building a DVD from different video sequence ..I already have a DVD format for each movie .......
<mutilator> anyone know what causes the 'can not mount /dev/loop0 on the livecd?
<milamber> parapan: qdvdauthor is probably going to be your best bet, i was just providing alternatives.
<Jackneill> milamber i trying another encodding ok
<barberan> Does anyone have Linksys WRT160 ?
<Fwb2700> Hey can someone help me to get my laptop with 10.10 to connect to my wifi
<dtrf4837> bazhang oh yeah just so you know when i first installed 10.10 i had full resolution. somewhere along the line it just changed to 800 x 600
<bazhang> Fwb2700, whats the chipset
<Jackneill> milamber, i dont find any good encoding :s
<Fwb2700> bazhang: How do I find that out? New to ubuntu and internal components
<bazhang> Fwb2700, usb or pci? lsusb for the first lspci the second  --> paste.ubuntu.com
<Fwb2700> Its a laptop built in wireless
<bazhang> Fwb2700, and please paste the output of ifconfig as well
<bazhang> Fwb2700, we need the chipset
<dano> hi
<Fwb2700> bazhang: How do I find out thechipset. Can I have specific instructions
<bazhang> Fwb2700, I just told you
<bazhang> Fwb2700, usb or pci? lsusb for the first lspci the second  --> paste.ubuntu.com
<milamber> Jackneill: i think it's giving me the same issue, 1 sec
<Fwb2700> bazhang: Its a laptop its built in to the motherboard
<bazhang> Fwb2700, so run those commands in the terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with them
<dtrf4837> bazhang im checking out the link but i see this is from couple years ago so i'm not sure its gonna work because i hear they since did away with xorg.conf
<Fwb2700> bazhang: I don't have any Internet access on my laptop.only my iPhone which is how I talking now
<bazhang> dtrf4837, you can still paste in your own
<dtrf4837> ok
<bazhang> Fwb2700, then copy it down and pastebin it
<Fwb2700> Its huge
<bazhang> Fwb2700, look for wireless controller like atheros broadcom or the like
<Fwb2700> bazhang: Ar5001
<bazhang> !atheros > Fwb2700
<ubottu> Fwb2700, please see my private message
<bin_bash> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bazhang> Fwb2700, what does ifconfig show; eth0 lo and wlan0
<Fwb2700> bazhang: Eth0 and l0 but no wlan0. It says at top device not ready
<bazhang> Fwb2700, so check the wifi docs linked to you
<indecipherable> I wanted to remove a user from access unwanted commands. I made a new bash script and placed it in local/bin to echo "command no active"; I was hoping it would call that command first. Is it okay to rename or move commands found in /usr/bin to another directory and replace them with a bash script?
<dtrf4837> bazhang ok i copied and pasted /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal and it says 'bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No suck file or directory'
<bazhang> dtrf4837, copied how, what was the exact command you gave
<Fwb2700> Doesnt help
<dtrf4837> bazhang i copied the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' command and pasted it in terminal
<_Ray_> Hi :) I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty , but there's no step after "Make sure we can continue upgrading"? How do I proceed after running that perl script?
<bazhang> dtrf4837, pastebin the exact command please
<iceroot> indecipherable: unwanted commands like?
<dtrf4837> bazhang but that was the exact command
<bazhang> dtrf4837, thats not a command
<_Ray_> Ah, nevermind, the formatting confused me - it seemed everything after that subtitle was part of it.
<abstrakt> does vim have a default place to put extra system wide system scripts? ala /usr/local but for vim?
<iceroot> abstrakt: /etc/vim/vimrc
<abstrakt> ice799, that's a folder?
<iceroot> abstrakt: that is the global vim-config
<abstrakt> iceroot, right, I know what vimrc is, but I mean ~/.vim/
<abstrakt> but the system wide equivalent
<iceroot> abstrakt: i would guess /etc/vim  maybe have a look at #vim also
<abstrakt> yeah I'm asking in #vim concurrently
<win189> hi i would like a quick hand im trying to get my ubuntu server to run ssh so i can access it from my main pc any one know the command
<iceroot> win189: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<win189> ty
<iceroot> win189: but this should be default be installed on ubuntu-server-edition
<win189> i dono i cant access it
<win189> so i assume its not running
<abstrakt> win189, is it ubuntu server?
<dtrf4837> bazhang sorry i misunderstood, i'll try to figure it out
<win189> ya
<abstrakt> win189, iptables?
<win189> sorry but i forgot 90% of command line
<gemclip> i am trying to install a script and it says to add the XXX.sh file into the source repository. Where would I physicly put the file. sorry I am just learning
<win189> ben useing grumbles (windblows cause of work)
<abstrakt> win189, firewall... do you have any firewall rules blocking access?
<abstrakt> I suppose it would be hard to check if you can't ssh in in the first place :P
<abstrakt> win189, is this a box that you have physical access to?
<win189> yes
<win189> its behind me lol
<win189> im working on 12 computers at the same time its getting hot in this place
<SirCane> check one isn't on fire
<dtrf4837> bazhang i cant figure out this instruction
<gemclip> I am trying to install awn and awn-extras following a mag article. I just started on ubuntu
<abstrakt> win189, pastebin the output of netstat -l
<abstrakt> win189, also the output of ifconfig
<gemclip> first time touching linux
<abstrakt> gemclip, link to the article?
<abstrakt> gemclip, cuz you'll need to be more specific if we're gonna be able to help you
<StrangeCharm> how do i change the order of preferred wireless networks?
<gemclip> sure: i am trying to install awn. it is a dock app. I got that installed ok through the ubuntu software manager but they have a awn-extras tar package I downloaded to my desktop and extracted. Now I am just trying to get it installed. I think i have to MAKE something but IDK too new I think
<gemclip> the extras package is from the projects website btw
<gemclip> is that enough info?
<Skater0guy> hey can i burn a flawless copy of windows 7 to install un ubuntu
<Skater0guy> in*
<bazhang> gemclip, whats the package name
<bazhang> Skater0guy, in a vm?
<Skater0guy> no
<bazhang> Skater0guy, then explain.
<Skater0guy> i need to burn a copy of the iso in ubuntu to install win 7
<Skater0guy> whats best program
<Skater0guy> to burn iso for windows
<bazhang> !burners | Skater0guy
<ubottu> Skater0guy: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> Skater0guy, try some. please dont poll for best here
<gemclip> awn-extras-0.4.0.tar.gz form http://launchpad.net/awn-extras
<Skater0guy> well i did try some and the burns give me a file error when i try to install windows
<bazhang> gemclip, what version of ubuntu
<gemclip> 10.10
<visual1ce> im running dd urandom format on a 120GB ssd drive. i get the progress by doing sudo kill -USR1 pid from another terminal - it says that its going at 3.3 MB/s... how can it be so slow?!?
<visual1ce> i did not specify any bs (block size) when i typed the command
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick gemclip
<[deXter]> Skater0guy: you'll have to burn at lower speeds, try burning at 4x
<insmod> long time linux user 16yrs new gnome user -- normally fluxbox widowmaker cde xfce etc gnome was great in solaris and others but sucks in ubuntu (compared) so I figured it out -- 10.10 runs compiz ans the manager which is slow and (bad) on some machines -- I changed it back to metacity  works great --- now Unity ohh crap i hate it and gnome3 isn't so good what to do?   back to fluxbox i guess
<visual1ce> 46gb in ~14K secs
<bazhang> gemclip, much easier to add ppa to repo than compile
<visual1ce> is it because i'm running from live cd?
<Tyto> Labas
<bazhang> insmod, actual support question there?
<gemclip> bazhang thank you i didnt see that
<bazhang> gemclip, welcome
<Tyto> hi
<visual1ce> why do u say gnome3 isnt so good? besides i think natty is shipping with unity
<dtrf4837> how do i access xorg.conf?
<Tyto> Hi all
<insmod> bazhang: yup need a better alternative
<Tyto> Whats  your operating system?
<bazhang> dtrf4837, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   copy the contents of that link then save it and reboot
<bazhang> Tyto, Ubuntu.
<Tyto> My Ubuntu 10.04 lts
<bazhang> Tyto, this is ubuntu support, got a support question?
<Tyto> im from Lithuania
<visual1ce> insmod whats wrong with gnome3?
<geev8> i need to setup domain controller for my small business network with 50 users using ubuntu server what is the sequence of pakge do i needto istall firs
<visual1ce> too much like kde?
<Tyto> sudo apt-get install gnome 3
<dtrf4837> bazhang theres no content its empty?
<insmod> visual1ce: wel just ran it a bit but it seems... to bloated for my liking
<bazhang> dtrf4837, nonetheless it will be used
<insmod> visual1ce: like kde
<visual1ce> can't you install like a gnome3-core?
<visual1ce> and then add the apps you want?
<Skater0guy> i set my burner to 4x but the estimated speed says 10x
<insmod> visual1ce: i like fast xfce fluxbox etc
<visual1ce> i see...
<visual1ce> dont like xubuntu?
<insmod> visual1ce: no i don't like how it is set up -- much rather install debian or ubuntu then xfce
<dtrf4837> bazhang i dont understand...its empty how do i copy it?
<insmod> visual1ce: like zevonOS
<insmod> visual1ce: ubuntu 10.10 is great with metacity
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7075501&postcount=14 dtrf4837 the contents of that to your blank xorg.conf
<visual1ce> insmod i'm doing a dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda on an ssd and its taking very long... 4 hours for 46GB
<visual1ce> is that normal?
<insmod> visual1ce: but they are going to unity -- that blows and gnome 3 ... gahh
<Skater0guy> so whos trying to crack netflix
<visual1ce> unity looks pretty much the same as gnome2 to me but ive only seen screenshots
<bazhang> Skater0guy, no one
<visual1ce> at least the panels look the same
<insmod> visual1ce: is it fat or ntfs?
<visual1ce> i don't think it really matters
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: what speed do you get if you of to /dev/null ? what about increasing block size? why do you need random anyway, why not just /dev/zero ?
<insmod> visual1ce: anoying side launcher
<ruan> all of the sounds in my games are delayed by 1 second, how can i fix this? it doesn't happen in wine
<insmod> visual1ce: ya fat can't do over 4gigs and ntfs may .. well be just that
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: I only get 6 megabyte/s from /dev/urandom anyway, that's probably your problem.
<visual1ce> what kinda drive are you running?
<visual1ce> or is it also dependent upon cpu?
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: c2d 2.4ghz.
<leg-monster> names
<visual1ce> should i use a particular block size to speed it up with /dev/null?
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: and I'm not using a drive, I'm sending the output to /dev/null for testing.
<visual1ce> oh
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: no, block size didn't seem to change anything.
<SwedeMike> I tried 1k and 1M
<visual1ce> thx
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: so if you want speed, use /dev/zero as source instead
<timh____> what file do I need to edit to change the env for all terminals?
<gh0st> how do I get custom images to change on my desktop every x minutes like the space desktop images?
<insmod> timh____: bash sh ksh etc
<ruan> all of the sounds in my games are delayed by 1 second, how can i fix this?
<timh____> bash
<insmod> timh____: that is default
<visual1ce> insmod is that sidepanel always visible? like if you maximize a window does it maximize over it?
<SwedeMike> timh____: look into .login , most should run that.
<timh____> is that ~/.login?
<visual1ce> 19.4 MB/s
<visual1ce> ...
<insmod> visual1ce: nope just makes the screen smaller -- and if you kill it it destroys the desktop
<SwedeMike> timh____: yes.
<insmod> smaller
<visual1ce> swedemike thx for the tip
<visual1ce> im running a laptop - that wont work for me
<visual1ce> ill probably check it out on a vm when its released
<insmod> timh: there is no ./login
<timh____> insmod I just noticed that.  Other systems used .xinitrc for that.
<visual1ce> can somebody please explain the ^ and $ in this: pgrep -l '^dd$'
<ceo> hai am miss my boot loader
<ceo> couse am have install xp on my ubuntu
<SwedeMike> visual1ce: it's regexp, ^ means beginning of line, $ means end of line.
<ceo> any can help me...
<rww> visual1ce: ^ matches the beginning of a line, $ matches the end.
<insmod> timh: you can to whithout the gdm
<visual1ce> thx SwedeMike and rww
<goothr3n> hi all. I can't use my midi controller under wine. is there a sollution for it?
<dtrf4837> bazhang ok i did as you said...now i can at least change resolution to 1024 x 768, but its still not the full resolution i had before which was 1680 x 1050?
<win189> would some one mind telling me what i am doing rong here
<insmod> timh: i have no gdm on this box or xdm kdm kjlsdk etc
<timh____> insmod what I'm trying to do is add PYTHONPATH to all terminals.
<win189> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575874/
<insmod> timh: yes add path
<insmod> timh: edit .profile
<insmod> timh: the gdm reloads it so edit the main file or dump gdm and edit .profile
<rww> insmod: Hi, can you join #ubuntu-ops please?
<insmod> rww: ok
<visual1ce> insmod if im doing a dd to a 'base' device (like not a volume or a partition) there is no file system right?
<timh____> ok
<george1212> hello
<visual1ce> hi
<GraphicH> Hey, I have multiple monitors each with its own x-screen, how can I make it so that the gnome-panels dont come up on one of the screens? I tried "removing" them but they come up at startup. I want the panels on the other two screens just not on the third
<visual1ce> this is SO much faster...
<jiltdil> if from any cause i forget my admin password how can i overcome it?
<Flannel> jiltdil:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword can help you set a new password
<win189> insmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/575874/ any ideas at all
<misiac> ubuntu .ro adress?
<win189> any one any ideas http://paste.ubuntu.com/575874/
<jiltdil> Flannel:thanx
<[deXter]> Hi all, does anyone know if the current kernel (2.6.35-25) includes the 200 line kernel activity patch?
<win189> wb insmod
<visual1ce> was insmod a troller or something?
<rww> visual1ce: long story, not very interesting
<gemclip> bazhang thank you i got it working.
<visual1ce> k
<win189> humfs why is it apt-get cant do group installs like fedora
<visual1ce> so i made a minimal install cd... rather than install ubuntu-desktop it installs ubuntu-standard
<visual1ce> fingers crossed
<kingnerd> So I just dd'd a drive into oblivion by accident (yeah, I know).  What are my recovery options?  Trying TestDisk now...
<win189> whats the command for apt-get to install all dependanceys auto
<ruan> win189: all dependancies are installed with the package that needs them, automatically
<gaurav_help> how can i compress one exe file in minimum
<gaurav_help> is there anyway un ubuntu
<[deXter]> gaurav_help: ubuntu doesn't use exe files.
<ruan> gaurav_help: compress it to 7z format?
<Lon3sword> gaurav_help, Just like in windows, use rar or 7z or whatever
<jiltdil> how to use exe in ubuntu?
<Lon3sword> gaurav_help, or else there's KGB archiver, really coool, can compress HUGE files to a min size...but takes a lot of time
<Lon3sword> jiltdil, Use WINE
<ruan> jiltdil: install wine
<gaurav_help> i am checked it by doing with 7z but it compressing 285 mb file into 250 i want it to maximum 150 mb
<gemclip> after about 5 minutes my monitor blanks and I need to put pass back in... where would I change the timeout option?
<gemclip> trying to learn but it keeps blanking while im reading lol
<Lon3sword> gaurav_help, Use KGB archiver. Its great. There are 64 kilobytes versions of Gta san andreas out there compressed using KGB
<ruan> gemclip: change screensaver settings
<ruan> gemclip: regard computer as idle after __ minutes
<gaurav_help> Lon3sword, how can i use KGB to achive Minimum space
<gabriele_> ciao
<[deXter]> Lon3sword: Surely that's fake, 64kb? C'mon.
<ruan> Lon3sword: that one didn't work
<gemclip> duh i changed it in power settings lol. Thank you
<yudun> anyone tell me how to use Gwibber in ubuntu 10.10?it seems that i can not setup my account in it
<Lon3sword> gaurav_help, Well, I think it should be easy. Just click some buttons and all...iuts hould be easy to find.
<x3> hi guys Im trying to format my USB stick but I cant in Ubuntu 10.10 desktop version
<x3> any help
<ruan> x3: did you right click it and click format?
<Lon3sword> ruan, Even though I haven't acually used on, there was  a 4.2 MB supreme commander. I downloaded it myself. It extracted to some 6.5 GB
<x3> yes
<Lon3sword> ruan,  then I had to unzip 6.5 gb of rar files...and I got an error on part 65 out of 67 parts!
<ruan> Lon3sword: lol, one of those parts is corrupted
<ruan> Lon3sword: thats why i dont trust kgb
<gaurav_help> Lon3sword,  can u tell me what is option to use KGb in ubuntu to have minimum space
<gemclip> x3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yudun> anyone tell me how to use Gwibber in ubuntu 10.10?it seems that i can not setup my account in it	
<Lon3sword> gaurav_help, I'm not familar with KGB on ubuntu....
<gaurav_help> Lon3sword, oh thanks
<Lon3sword> ruan, The objective was to attain max compressibilty...well, the files do get corrupted. Besides, uncompressign takes an awfully long time. But its the best!
<jiltdil> how can i make cd/dvd bootable from my terminal?
<ruan> i've got to review 7zip's settings..
<sandking> hey
<sandking> i got maaaaany folders with files inside - how can i get all the files inside these fodlers into one folder?
<sandking> i got 537 folders made during backup and i'm looking for few files actually :/
<win189> Thanks insmod for helping me
<ruan> how can i change the 7z compression settings? there were settings from store to ultra in windows
<gemclip> sandking: http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/mv1.html
<Nighthawk``> apf-firewall and iptables it's the same thing ?
<Boy> HI to all the Geeks
<Guest14118> Pls help me...its regarding wireless router
<ruan> nevermind, searched the manpage
<Da|Mummy> is there a way to overclock cpu from ubuntu? w/o going into bios?
<sandking> gemclip, man page of mv doesn't really give me an idea how to do it :/
<Guest14118> I am not able to connect to wireless router
<Guest14118> Broadcom
<jiltdil> is there any way to save my running download as i have to shutdown coz of power cut ?
<milamber> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest14118> I hv already installed ndiswrapper
<[[thufir]]> how do I fix http://apress.com/book/downloadfile/4045?     chmod +rw FaceletsEssentials/  -Rv      http://pastebin.com/d3E80t0M
<Da|Mummy> !netopia
<Guest14118> Its continously asking me password
<Guest14118> eventhough I have given it correctly
<Lon3sword> jiltdil, U can do it with torrents. But with http downloads, it depends on the host. Usually the link expires.....well, u can try hibernating the pc
<jiltdil> Lon3sword:thanx
<rumbold> hey. got any advice about which netbook is the best for using with ubuntu?
<airtonix> pretty much any of them
<Lon3sword> rumbold, I'd rather look for a linux distro that goes with my netbook :)
<Guest14118> Hey Ubottu....thnkx for initiating help...I will first try out ur link
<rumbold> i dont have a netbook yet so i can just buy one that works well with ubuntu
<Lon3sword> rumbold, Sure. Ubuntu is not very much resource hungry. Almost aything will do
<milamber> rumbold:
<milamber> rumbold: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<rumbold> i'm more worried that some features might not work
<rumbold> thanks
<Lon3sword> rumbold, like what?
<rumbold> i dunno
<airtonix> rumbold: 1. create a liveusb 2. take it to the shops 3. insert 4. ???? 5. profit
<[deXter]> rumbold: Just take the latest netbook remix with you on USB and try it out on the netbook without installing it
<rumbold> samsung nc 10 is certified. :) thats what i was looking for
<Lon3sword> rumbold, great.
<rumbold> although im not sure if i wanna get that one yet. more reading to do
<Penquite> Hi all, I think I am missing something with samba client on Ubuntu. I have a machine running a samba server, and I can access it from my windows machine and from my mac, but for some reason when accessing the network from my Ubuntu desktop, I can see the machine name, but not the shares. Could anyone tell me where I have gone wrong?
<milamber> Penquite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<Penquite> thank you
<george1212> does everyone knowns about mdadm and raid 5?
<jiltdil> स्वागत अभिजीत
<Elkcip> ..
<SwedeMike> george1212: #linux-raid is probably a better place to ask for that.
<george1212> thanks
<vish> !in > jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> !hi | vish
<vish> hi..
<win189> tell me dose any one know what a (random numbers) i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: error:110 means
<Lon3sword> win189, how did u get it?
<win189> its on my ubunto server screen
<rumbold> hmm, i just noticed that the samsung nc10 is only ceritified with 9.10, not 10.10 D:
<novitololo> hello, I've created a startup disk in a USB pen drive, because I've a notebook that I want to put Ubuntu.  When loading from USB it says " Operating System Not Found ".  Any thoughts?
<visual1ce> is it true that the left icon area in unity is always on top?
<ruan> novitololo: did you set it to boot from usb?
<novitololo> yep, actually
<novitololo> I excluded the hard disk option
<ruan> novitololo: i think you can include the hard disk option
<ray_> Is there an icon for DBGL?
<the_drow> hello
<ray_> hello
<livingdaylight> Avé novitololo
<novitololo> ruan: yes, I can. I just did it so it didn't jump into windows, because it doesn't recognize the USB
<novitololo> livingdaylight: Av?
<the_drow> I can't boot my linux anymore. I've installed it using wubi and not I am getting a bash like command line called GRUB. What do I need to do?
<the_drow> I think I updated my kernel
<livingdaylight> novitololo Avé
<neil_d> trying to get 'festival' to work... but there isn't a /dev/dsp ... is there anything I can do about that?
<novitololo> what is Av?
<livingdaylight> I try installing os from cd using virtual box but nothing happen?
<milamber> neil_d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<root786> hi
<root786> hi friends
<the_drow> and my grub folder is now empty
<root786> i need a help from you
<tom453642356> Could someone help with printer? I would like a page that lists Ubuntu 10.04 Printers that work OUT OF THE BOX - no downloads or any other tweaking
<neil_d> milamber: thanks
<airtonix> tom453642356: that depends on your printer
<the_drow> so this is why I am getting GRUB. I have no menu.lst
<the_drow> How do I create one in windows?
<root786> i need to install ettercap in backtrack os but unable to do it, can anybody help me
<airtonix> root786: backtrack is not supported here
<tom453642356> airtonix: I haven't bought printer yet! I would like to advise my friend who knows nothing about computers what printer to buy
<airtonix> tom453642356: then you ought to read the CUPS website
<ruan> the_drow: you'll need to repair the bootloader with livecd
<the_drow> ruan: what's livecd?
<ruan> the_drow: how did you install ubuntu>
<root786> but i want to know how to install a application, it happens with install.sh ryt? but when i click it, nothing happens
<the_drow> ruan: wubi
<airtonix> root786: backtrack is not supported here
<airtonix> root786: you can install ettercap in ubuntu via the repositories
<root786> to which server should i connect to get the info?
<the_drow> ruan: so what's next?
<ruan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tom453642356> the cups web site is pretty hopeless. firstly it says "CUPS is the standards-based, open source printing system developed by Apple Inc. for Mac OS® X and other UNIX®-like operating systems."
<MaRk-I> tom453642356: this "might" help http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?offset=0&category=14&manufacturer=&rating=&os=1&order-by=&keywords=
<tom453642356> cups web site doesn't have list of recommended printers that i could see
<tom453642356> linuxhcl.com looks good although its not ubuntu specific
<the_drow> ruan: already read them
<the_drow> I'm not much of a sysadmin
<airtonix> tom453642356: it doesn't have to be ubuntu specific
<ruan> the_drow: yeah you need a super grub disk/livecd to repair it
<tom453642356> well if i tell my friend to spend $200 on a printer and it don't work i won't be very popular
<the_drow> btw, I have the latest version of ubuntu. Does it mean I have grub2?
<tom453642356> i'll use the info on linuxhcl.com
<tom453642356> thank you for that
<win189> ?????mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<win189>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<win189>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<win189>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ruan> the_drow: yes
<FloodBot2> win189: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<win189> (sorry it was suposed to go as one line message
<tom453642356> i just noticed linuxhcl has operating system = ubuntu
<tom453642356> thank you very much
<airtonix> tom453642356: your threats mean nothing to me
<tom453642356> looks like that will give me the answer
<airtonix> tom453642356: btw, you didn't look very hard: http://www.cups.org/ppd.php
<the_drow> oh goddamit I need a cdr. Got none :/
<gemclip> any idea why I would keed disconnecting from my wireless ap every 3-4 minutes and I iave to click reconnect? It happens on 3 diffrent wireless cards. I think it may be a setting somewhere. If i run ping in the background it stays connected while I surf but as soon as I quit pinging it drops again
<airtonix> tom453642356: i see you have yet to grasp the concept of what CUPS is.
<tom453642356> Common Unix Printing System
<ruan> lol
<airtonix> tom453642356: yeah not Common Ubuntu Printing System
<dtrf4837> how do i boot to desktop from command line?
<tom453642356> i guess everyone is happy to trust APPLE with printing
<airtonix> tom453642356: what's your point ?
<tom453642356> APPLE aren't very good at open source
<tom453642356> i suppose they are better than microsoft
<rww> tom453642356: Yup. They bought CUPS, they can fund it. If they start being problematic, someone'll fork it. Not a big deal.
<ruan> dtrf4837: how did you get to the command line?
<tom453642356> thanks for your help
<dtrf4837> ruan sometimes i boot into recovery mode and i have trouble booting back into desktop
<tolga> command to fix broken packages please
<ruan> dtrf4837: startx
<gemclip> any idea why I would keep disconnecting from my wireless ap every 3-4 minutes and I have to click reconnect? It happens on 3 diffrent wireless cards. I think it may be a setting somewhere. If i run ping in the background it stays connected while I surf but as soon as I quit pinging it drops again. Any help for this newbie would be great
<milamber> tolga: how is it broken?
<tolga> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tolga> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ruan> tolga: is another process using it?
<dejan_> hi, pls list some web editors
<bazhang> tolga, close other instances of apt
<tolga> god knows
<tolga> god knows
<bazhang> !html | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tolga> how do i check
<dejan_> thanks
<milamber> tolga: do you have synaptic open?
<bazhang> tolga, no you know. close synaptic package manager software center or the like
<ruan> tolga: are you installing  things with any other app, eg. synaptic, ubu. software center
<tolga> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<tolga> what the hell could that be
<bazhang> tolga, then wait.
<tolga> waiting for about 10mins
<ruan> tolga: check for network traffic to verify that it's running
<bazhang> tolga, if its configuring you dont want to interrupt it.
<ruan> tolga: or cpu usage
<tolga> sorry guys, newbie, be good if it had task manager like win's so i could either kill it or see whats running
<bazhang> tolga, bad idea to kill it now.
<dtrf4837> ruan i'm trying startx and i keep getting a long error message
<Afflicto> What Linux\ubuntu version is best? I currently have Ubuntu 10.10 gnome I think.
<ruan> dtrf4837: did you update the kernel recently?
<tolga> what was the cli --- something --dpkg-a
<hytreem> Afflicto, check my PM
<bazhang> Afflicto, no best. choose one xubuntu lubuntu edubuntu ubuntustudio kubuntu
<dtrf4837> ruan i dont know...i did reinstall recently
<bazhang> tolga, you dont want to run that now
<ruan> tolga: system > administration > system monitor > resources
<ruan> tolga: dont kill it yet though
<airtonix> dtrf4837: that's because there needs to be alot of other things done before you can run X from just grub recovery
<ruan> tolga: just check if it's active
<tolga> sorry guys, but check WHAT is running and were and what
<bazhang> tolga, top in terminal
<bazhang> tolga, do NOT kill it.
<tolga> what am i looking for
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<ruan> tolga: synaptic?
<tolga> sorry guys, its like playing pictionary here, dont understand what to look for here
<dtrf4837> airtonix if I just shut down the computer and turn it on again i get right back into command line
<tolga> ok, now its making little more sense
<sandking> ok, i got really curious situation here - during copying files from desktop onto pendrive something happened and i lost my files. after data recovery and all i listed all files in the filetype the lost ones were and i found that the files are actually still on the desktop although i could only prove that by using find in terminal
<tolga> 2 instances of synaptic
<silvery> .äøûå
<sandking> there are no icons and ls of desktop doesn't show these files
<sandking> what can i do about these files?
<tolga> ones sitting at mb and the other at 10mb with 2 windows
<naoshige> Is there any way to mass grab all the sound files at http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/specialreports/saveoursounds/index.shtml somehow?
<tolga> going to restart - this aint going now where
<milamber> sandking: what does ls -al show?
<bazhang> tolga thats not a good choice
<bazhang> ugh
<sandking> milamber, it doesn't show these files
<sandking> also tried to do the same as sudo
 * M3de is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<bazhang> !away > M3de
<ubottu> M3de, please see my private message
<sandking> milamber, sorry i found  these files using locate, not find
<sandking> find doesnt find them
<milamber> sandking: can you pastebin the output of the locate command you used and pwd?
<sandking> pwd?
<milamber> sandking: it prints the working directory (to terminal)
<oCean> sandking: locate might show these files because it has not updated its locate db yet
<oCean> sandking: 'sudo updatedb' will update de locatedb. After that locate probably won't find the files
<dtrf4837> i cant get back the desktop
<sandking> oCean, problem is files disappeared after faulty copying [not moving] of files so i assume they should be somewhere
<sandking> photorec recovered some wav files but not the one i was looking for
<rigved> dtrf4837: try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<oCean> sandking: if you want to trust the results of locate you might want to run 'sudo updatedb' anyway
<sandking> yeah, i started it
<visual1ce> could something like this be used to intercept a luks or truecrypt passphrase: http://www.castledragmire.com/Posts/BIOS_Level_Key_Logger
<sandking_> oCean, ok, i did update and it still shows these files! spooky ;]
<oCean> sandking_: type 'history' and see if you can track what you did
<sandking_> and i use sandking@sandking-1001PX:~/Desktop$ locate '*.wav'
<sandking_>    97  locate '*.wav'
<sandking_>    98  sudo updatedb
<sandking_>    99  locate '*.wav'
<Fwb2700> Ubuntu sux. I am having nothing but issues
<sandking_> [was that spam? ]
<Afflicto> hello all
<Afflicto> PC crashed.
<rigved> Fwb2700: use Ubuntu 10.04, in case you are not already
<Afflicto> Hytreem?
<Fwb2700> No I am not spam
<dtrf4837> rigved i tried Ctrl+Alt+F7 and i got this message that ends with * Enabling additional binary formats binfmt-support
<hytreem> Afflicto, ?
<Fwb2700> I have 10.10
<oCean> sandking_: I meant to search your history for the 'move' commands that went wrong. Use pastebin multiple line pastes
<sandking_> Fwb2700, no, i was talking about what i pasted :]
<Fwb2700> Yes
<sandking_> oCean, oh, that happened few days ago - in meantime i really tried a lot to recover these files so i can't find what happened :/
<rigved> Fwb2700: use 10.04.
<Fwb2700> Stupid killing my boot screens and now I fixed that no wifi
<Fwb2700> Arghh
<rigved> dtrf4837: are you getting any error messages?
<sandking_> oCean, and as i see it gives only terminal history - what happened, happened in nautilus
<Fwb2700> rigved: I cant get it as I now have no Internet access
<oCean> sandking_: in that case it is very hard for us to determine what to do. After updating the locatedb, it should give the actual file locations. Can you show the output of the locate command in pastebin?
<rigved> dtrf4837: use Shift+PageUp to scroll the earlier message which are not displayed on the screens
<Fwb2700> And dont say I have net as I talking here on iPhone
<dtrf4837> rigved i did get an error message when i tried startx. the message i got after ctrl + alt + f7...i dont know if thats an error message....part of it says something is disabled but i cant make it out because it doesnt fit into the screen
<sandking_> oCean, http://www.pasteall.org/19675
<sandking_> and that was after dbupdate
<rigved> Fwb2700: i think there are vendors that sell Ubuntu DVDs. these have all the packages, so you do not need to download anything
<oCean> sandking_: it does not say Desktop but Downloads.
<rigved> dtrf4837: use Shift+PageUp buttons to scroll to the part of the screen that's not displayed
<Fwb2700> rigved: Im in nZ not likely here
<dtrf4837> i was booting into recovery mode to try and fix my monitor not being detected..i'm thinking that might be the reason why all the text doesnt fit into my screen when in command line
<sandking_> oCean,  ...
<dtrf4837> because the resolution is too low
<sandking_> god almighty
<mosty> gksu and ssh -X have stopped working for me in ubuntu 10.10 after a recent update. after I ssh -X, $DISPLAY is not set, but xauth is installed. anyone know what the problem might be?
<dtrf4837> ok rigved will try that
<sandking_> i wasted HOURS trying to figure out how to recover these files
<rigved> Fwb2700: might i ask how you got 10.10?
<oCean> sandking_: ghehe
<sandking_> it was 1.5 hrs material for my podcast - recording it again would be tiresome!
<oCean> sandking_: another set of eyes can work wonders :)
<sandking_> oCean, THANK YOU
<oCean> sandking_: no problem at all
<dtrf4837> rigved its not working....maybe because the part i cant see is on the left part of the screen
<Fwb2700> Downloaded it on xp. Then put on DVD now installed 10.10 and wiped xp so now I screwed
<sandking_> I had them on my Desktop and I must moved it by mistake on the Downloads, not my pendrive while copying or something
<sandking_> but at least i learned to use photorec, locate and find :D
<rigved> Fwb2700: how does the LiveCD hold? does that also give you problems?
<Fwb2700> rigved: Yes I cant connect to my wireless at all. Says device not ready
<Fwb2700> I have a Compaq presario cq50-115AU
<rigved> Fwb2700: and your WiFi card is enabled using the switch on the keyboard? i think there's a command to enable the device...
<Fwb2700> Yes its enable by the switch. First thing I checked
<rigved> Fwb2700: sudo ifdown --force wlan0
<iceroot> normally "dd if=/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc" should create a bootable usb-stick which can be used for installation? (i need a cli-way to create a usb-installation-medium)
<rigved> Fwb2700: then - sudo ifup --force wlan0
<offsense> is ubuntu netbook-edition session is better than normal gnome in 10.10?
<rigved> Fwb2700: assuming that the WiFi interface is called wlan0
<mosty> Fwb2700, do you have windows on this machine? sometimes when i disable wireless via software in windows, it doesn't work in other operating systems until i reenable it again in windows
<mickster04> !better | offsense
<ubottu> offsense: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<misiac> adress umbutu.ro??????????????????
<mickster04> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<misiac> thancs
<mickster04> :)
<Fwb2700> mosty: Not anymore I over wrote it with 10.10
<dtrf4837> i'm considering reinstalling again. maybe that will fix both the desktop problem and the monitor not being detected when i do get into desktop? when i first reinstalled the monitor was detected so maybe that will fix it
<mosty> Fwb2700, reinstall windows on a different drive?
<rigved> Fwb2700: have you tried the commands that i gave you. in the terminal
<Fwb2700> Its a laptop
<Fwb2700> Turning laptop on again now
<mosty> Fwb2700, you can change laptop drives easily, or use an external drive
<Fwb2700> I guess. That means I have to find my xp or 7 disk
<rigved> dtrf4837: are you able to boot into the recovery mode - failsafex
<Afflicto> Please help, I deleted some of the Keyboard Hotkeys in ubuntu. If I go to "Add" I need the shortcut as well as the command. I need a list of those commands. Any idea?
<prokyon> hello bot
<oCean> prokyon: ?
<rigved> !brain | prokyon
<ubottu> prokyon: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mickster04> Afflicto: well seeing as non of us know what those shortcuts did, i don't see how we can help?
<Afflicto> Well
<mogaj> after installing Universal HP Printer Driver for Linux - HPLIP 3.10.9 software .... i am unable to print pages please help .....
<dtrf4837> rigved i think so...in fact i thought i'm stuck in recovery mode now....maybe not, i just assume that because i only see command line
<Afflicto> I need the one that brings up the "mac"-ish menu to switch windows.
<Afflicto> As well as "Previous workspace" and "Next Workspace".
<mickster04> Afflicto: they are gnome gconf settings i believe
<Fwb2700> rigved: Says interface force not configured interface WLAN not configured
<mickster04> Afflicto: not in the shortcuts options
<Afflicto> mhm? :P
<Afflicto> it was there
<Afflicto> but I managed to delete it..
<dtrf4837> rigved but yeah i recall for sure i was able to get into recovery mode earlier...but after that i havent seen the 'recovery mode' option...now i just see the command line
<dtrf4837> i just keep rebooting and thats all i see
<chibihogoshino> any way to get the status of the battery level for a bluetooth device ?
<mickster04> Afflicto: uhm yeah, try installing compizzonfiguration settings manager (ccsm) and then looking through that for the different stuff you can do there, namely switcher
<milamber> dtrf4837: hold shift while it's booting?
<Afflicto> ok how do I install that?
<rigved> Fwb2700: first type - ifconfig
<Afflicto> Ubuntu Service Center?
<bartj> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<Afflicto> Software Center I mean*
<dtrf4837> milamber i tried that earlier but i can try it again
<bartj> will I not be able to download from any of the repositories ?
<sandking_> also can someone tell me how to do live version of ubuntu desktop on my pendrive that wont ask me every time if i want to install or test drive it?
<bartj> I am trying to setup pip
<rigved> Fwb2700: do you see your WiFi card there?
<milamber> shift should be what allows you to get into safe mode\
<mickster04> Afflicto: if you can enable the highest level of effects in appearance settings (system>admin>appearance) then you should be go0od. or djust try changing that settings down and back again to see if it resets those keys
<rigved> !9.04 | bartj
<ubottu> bartj: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Fwb2700> rigved: No it has eth0 and l0 only
<olit> dtrf4837, what u getting as prompt?
<Afflicto> k
<mickster04> Afflicto: yes, try the appearance settings first tho, it may be easier overall
<bartj> but, doing a "sudo apt-get install pip" or "sudo apt-get install python-pip"
<bartj> doesn't work!
<Fwb2700> Rigved: no wlan0
<ljsoftnet> is ZSNES emulator illegal to use?
<ruan> bartj: any errors?
<dtrf4837> milamber ok yeah i remember...i'm now at where it gives booting options
<mickster04> bartj: how not?
<bartj> I get the following errors:
<rigved> Fwb2700: hmmm...so your WiFi is not being detected. is it possible for you to connect to your router via a wired connection, temporarily
<mickster04> ljsoftnet: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Afflicto> Mickster04: I think it worked
<bartj> " Couldn't find package pip" or " Couldn't find package python-pip"
<mickster04> bartj: well use synaptics package manager to find it properly
<dtrf4837> milamber the problem is from here on i dont have option to boot into desktop
<mickster04> Afflicto: awesome
<rigved> bartj: 9.04 has rached EOL.
<Fwb2700> Yes if I must. Not as easy as it sounds. What will I have to do to fix wifi
<rigved> bartj: *reached
<bartj> rigved, so, I can't download from the repos ?
<milamber> !info python-pip jaunty
<Fwb2700> rigved: Yes if i must then what do i do
<ubottu> Package python-pip does not exist in jaunty
<mickster04> bartj: are you sure that's what the package is called?
<bartj> hmm, yes I asked in the python channel
<medz> hello
<rigved> Fwb2700: update
<bartj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-pip&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<milamber> dtrf4837: not sure what your problem was, just caught needing the safe mode. once you get to a terminal usually startx will do it
<mickster04> bartj: and you have added the ppa for that package?
<Fwb2700> rigved: And if there is none or doesnt show any
<bartj> mickster04, ppa ?
<rigved> Fwb2700: you should also run this command just in case - sudo dkpg --configure -a
<mickster04> bartj: have you enabled universe? (do you even have to?)
<mickster04> !ppa > bartj
<ubottu> bartj, please see my private message
<bartj> oh yes, I have enable universe
<mickster04> bartj: sudo apt-get update /upgrade
<Fwb2700> rigved: I am plugged in but not for long now what
<bartj> er, the major stumbling block for me to upgrade is that an upgrade requires more than 2-3GB on my /
<bartj> which I don't have...
<mickster04> bartj: well the update should do it
<bartj> and don't know how to "extend" the /
<rigved> Fwb2700: there will be. you have 10.10 which came in the .iso. There have been tons of updates after that. also, during the install, you were probably unable to install the non-free drivers for your WiFi card. that should also be done
<rigved> Fwb2700: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fwb2700> rigved: How i check for updates
<imanc> I can't do an 'ls /tmp' on my server - it just hangs my ssh client.  Any ideas why that is?  it's an ubuntu server
<rigved> Fwb2700: then - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Afflicto> Ok fixed the hotkey issue
<mickster04> bartj: there is a way to do it, and you are probably able to do it with the live disk :p
<mickster04> Afflicto: awesome
<Afflicto> Next issue is: Crackling\distorted sound when I recieve messages via pidgin. (also when I slowly change volume of music). How to fix?
<mickster04> bartj: how come you haven't updated?
<Fwb2700> It says time stamp to far in future
<mickster04> Afflicto: is that the same with any speakers?
<Afflicto> yea
<mickster04> Fwb2700: is your computer time correct?
<milamber> imanc: what is the output of du /tmp
<Fwb2700> Yes it is correct
<Fwb2700> If anythibg its 5 minutes slow
<mickster04> Fwb2700: and the date?
<imanc> milamber: hold on just rebooting ssh
<tonghuix> join #ubuntu-cn
<rigved> Fwb2700: open up - System > Administration > Software Sources
<milamber> imanc: and depending you may have to use sudo
<rigved> Fwb2700: set the server to the Main Server
<bullgard> [Maverick] What packages do I need to install in order to use the Remote Desktop software NX?
<mickster04> imanc: are you using terminal as your client?
<Fwb2700> Yes and the date. I typed the update thing itd doing stuff
<imanc> yes mac terminal
<rigved> Fwb2700: ok
<rigved> Fwb2700: now wait for it to finish
<imanc> wow   du tmp   just hangs!
<Fwb2700> rigved: There is no software sources
<mickster04> imanc: uhm, then thats surely a mac issue? i can't believe the ubuntu server is dying on you?
<rigved> Fwb2700: hmmm...someone will have to pit in here...i'm using 10.04. don't know if the position of Software Sources has been changed in Maverick
<imanc> mickster04: I am going to log in via linode's LiSH and see fi ti's happening there. I have a PHP upload script that is failing for no obivous reason.
<Fwb2700> My net slow is there anyway just to get wlan working
<imanc> and the tmp dir is implicated
<rigved> Fwb2700: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center . there in the Edit Menu, there should be a Software Sources
<rigved> Fwb2700: which WiFi card do you have? broadcom?
<Fwb2700> rigved: In there now what
<rigved> Fwb2700: Edit (Menu) > Software Sources
<dtrf4837> when i do startx, part of the error says Undefined Screen "FP91G" referenced by ServerLayout "ExternalDisplay"...and i recall now FP91G was part of the text I had copied from a ubuntu post to my xorg.cof the last time i was able to boot into desktop, to try to fix my monitor not detected problem
<dtrf4837> xorg.conf
<Fwb2700> rigved: I in software sources now what? And wifi card is whatever laptop came with
<mickster04> right i'm off, good night y'all :)
<rigved> dtrf4837: you should put in your monitor's model number here, not the one the post says
<dtrf4837> i'm wondering if thats why i can no longer get into desktop
<ruan> dtrf4837: at least you have access to a console
<rigved> Fwb2700: what does the server say? server for NZ?
<Fwb2700> rigved: Yes
<milamber> dtrf4837: can you pastebin the xorg log?
<milamber> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<telive> hello everybody, after update kernel ,the vmware modules r not loaded default , how can i fix this problem?
<ruan> telive: reinstall the vmware modules?
<rigved> Fwb2700: ok. now tick main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<imanc> hey folks - yes, it appears the /tmp directory is somehow broken.  ls or du /tmp just causes the terminal to hang
<dtrf4837> rigved yeah i was just following advice in this chatroom and i didnt know that i should change certain parts accordingly...i realize that now
<telive> ruan, thanks ,but how ?
<rigved> telive: yes, re-install them
<ruan> telive: uninstall then install
<Fwb2700> rigved: Download from to main server not
<Fwb2700> Nz
<telive> rigved, reinstall vmware or just the modules?
<milamber> imanc: try sudo
<ruan> telive: the modules
<gerts> Are there any FOSS project which have had great access by attending at FOSS evens to make awarenes of there community? does it work in fact?
<imanc> milamber: I am not on the sudoers list on the server. So I just su'd to root first.
<rigved> Fwb2700: yes change that too
<dtrf4837> milamber i can only give you the link to the post where i copied the text from...i wouldnt know how to access the xorg now that i cant access desktop
<telive> ruan, but the modules work fine , just not loaded by default
<mogaj> my hpprinter is not working any help pls
<olit> hello guys any **reliable** way of ditching exit code 16 and 17 of pppd????
<Fwb2700> rigved: Its all done now what
<rigved> gerts: if you are looking to get into FOSS projects, take part in GSOC this year. go to #gsoc
<dtrf4837> i dont have any important data on this hdd though so i can reinstall if thats what it takes
<rigved> Fwb2700: there should be a tab that says Other Software. tick all in that too
<rigved> Fwb2700: then close.
<milamber> dtrf4837: pastebinit is a command line program to get a pastebin.
<dtrf4837> milamber oh ok
<rigved> Fwb2700: then run - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - in the terminal
<Fwb2700> rigved: Done
<milamber> dtrf4837: the old link would also be appreciated, and any logs will probably be in /var/log/xorg.<somenumber>.log
<satya> hello
<dtrf4837> ok it says i have to install pastebinit...hold on im gonna do that
<rigved> Fwb2700: ^^ run the command
<Fwb2700> rigved: My wifi car is a ar5001 by atherosclerosis
<satya> i configured openssl in ubuntu lucid.
<ventti> hey guys...
<satya> i configured openssl in ubuntu lucid. i got the erro 403 forbidden. you dont have access / on this server
<ventti> ... is it possible to change the layout of the applications, places and stem menus...
<Fwb2700> rigved: Its downloading stuff does upgrade install it all?
<ventti> so that instead of having the three alongside eachoother on the panel...
<satya> i configured openssl in ubuntu lucid. i got the erro 403 forbidden. you dont have access / on this server
<ventti> they pop up on ttop of each other form the ubu symbol??
<ventti> tnx :)
<raven> hi
<satya> i configured openssl in ubuntu lucid. i got the error 403 forbidden. you dont have access / on this server
<rigved> Fwb2700: yes
<bazhang> ventti, no
<bazhang> !repeat | satya
<ubottu> satya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ventti> ahh ok - tnx bazhang
<raven> evolution wants to do setup at startup - i recovered .gconf/evolution and .evolution but it aways wants to setup at startup - what can i do?
<hyde__> hello, I need some help, sometimes system says file not found when I try to load a binary that really exists, this happens with programs like sopcast or google-earth, How can I recover them?thx.
<ruan> ventti: you can change the position of the panels though
<dtrf4837> i installed pastebininit and typed the command pastebinit but nothing's happening. as far as the link to the post, its http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7075501&postcount=14
<satya> ubottu: i typed wrongly in first time error as erro. thats why i repeat it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fwb2700> rigved: 2hours for the upgrade WTF
<ruan> ventti: you could remove the applications/places/system menus and make a long shortcut bar
<oCean> Fwb2700: mind the language please
<rigved> Fwb2700: please be patient.
<oCean> dtrf4837: how did you try to use the pastebinit command?
<Fwb2700> oCean: Atleast I didn't type it
<milamber> dtrf4837: cd /var/log
<oCean> Fwb2700: this way is also not allowed here
<dtrf4837> oh by the way copying the text from the post did allow me to increase resolution to 1024x724 or something but not all the way to 1680 x 1050
<Fwb2700> Ok sorry
<Fwb2700> rigved: I have to unplug soon
<Guest84817> Hi
<milamber> dtrf4837: the do: ls, find the Xorg.<somenumber - usually 0>.log, and then pastebin it using the command: pastebinit -i <xorglogfilename>
<ventti> yep, have done that already ruan - have ubu on netbook so i have removed top panel and popped it at the bottom then merged the bottom one with this one to save space
<raven> evolution wants to do setup at startup - i recovered .gconf/evolution and .evolution but it aways wants to setup at startup - what can i do?
<Guest84817> I have followed the instruction over Net to install BC4313 driver
<Guest84817> it seems to work...
<rigved> Fwb2700: ok. then press Ctrl+C in the terminal on which you are running the update. then close the terminal
<Guest84817> but it was asking me Password
<dtrf4837> oCean i think it was sudo apt-get install pastebin if i recall...i just followed the command to type that was given in command line to install it
<Guest84817> continously
<novitololo> Excuse me guys, I've created a USB with the usb-creator program and I'm trying to load it from a Sony VAIO desktop, but it's saying Operating System Not Found.  Any thoughts why is not loading the USB?
<rigved> Fwb2700: Open Applications > Sowftware Center.
<rigved> Fwb2700: search for - compat-wireless
<Guest84817> I am unable to connect to Wireless router....I have installed STA drivers as well
<Guest84817> can anybody help
<Fwb2700> rigved: Now what
<rigved> Fwb2700: have you got results for compat-wireless?
<Fwb2700> Yes
<oCean> dtrf4837: you told "typed the command pastebinit but nothing's happening". You can use it like so: pastebinit -i /etc/lsb-release <- this will return a pastebin url with the contents of the /etc/lsb-release file
<novitololo> Can I install ubuntu once Windows is loaded? I can boot from the USB I've created
<Guest84817> I am using Dell N5010 Laptop wid Ubuntu 10.04, pls somebody help
<Fwb2700> rigved: Yes
<dtrf4837> milamber ok i got the sudo pastebinit...but i dont know how i could copy this because its on another computer. i'm chatting on windows
<rigved> Fwb2700: ok. so minimise this window. sorry you need to open the terminal again. we need to find the kernel which you have
<rigved> Fwb2700: in the terminal, type - uname -r
<rigved> Fwb2700: uname -r
<Guest84817> Unable to connect to wireless router: Dell N5010,Ubuntu 10.04, installed STA Drivers
<Fwb2700> rigved: 2.6.35-22-generic
<CooKieMonster> how can i make sure ubuntu wont damage my video card and monitor ?
<dtrf4837> oh i see all i have to do is find the number or whatever and i can stay on my windows pc
<Guest84817> Unable to connect to wireless router: Dell N5010,Ubuntu 10.04, installed STA Drivers
<twiztid> hey all, just had a quick question that is buggin! what older program allowed booting an operating system from a mp3 player? i cant remember the name of it!
<rigved> Fwb2700: now in the compat-wireless results, search for the drivers for that exact kernel
<Elirips> Hello. I have this nice CPU frequency scaling monitor applet. It is working fine: I can see that the cpu gets clocked down when idle. But now I'dd like to set the CPU to 100% speed for the current session. So i set it to 'performance' It will run at 100% for some seconds, but then change back to 'ondemand' automatically. What am I doing wrong?
<milamber> dtrf4837: the link should be small enough to just type it?
<Fwb2700> There is one
<milamber> dtrf4837: and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Guest84817> Unable to connect to wireless router: Dell N5010,Ubuntu 10.04, installed STA Drivers
<dtrf4837> i'm using 10.10
<rigved> Fwb2700: install that
<Guest84817> It seems nobody wanna help...THNX anyway
<rigved> Fwb2700: make sure that it for 2.6.35-22 only
<hyde__> I need some help, sometimes system says file not found when I try to load a binary that really exists, this happens with programs like sopcast or google-earth, How can I recover them?thx.
<novitololo> Please guys, I need some help.  Any thoughts about why the message "Operating System not found" appears when trying to boot a Sony Vaio with WIndows 7 from a USB with Ubuntu boot loader ?
<milamber> dtrf4837: that link you posted is from april of 2009?
<rigved> Guest84817: make sure that the router is configured to broadcast SSID
<twiztid> what program allows booting to a mp3 player with a different os installed?
<Fwb2700> rigved: It failed to download says check internet connectionz its connected fine. There is one the says generic and on says generic-pae
<ruan> twiztid: which different os?
<rigved> Fwb2700: generic
<rigved> Fwb2700: not generic-pae
<Fwb2700> rigved: Faild to Download
<twiztid> ruan: i cant remember the name of the free program that allows installation of any operating system to mtp devices like mp3 players so my pc can boot to it...
<rigved> Fwb2700: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic
<rigved> Fwb2700: assuming that's the name of the drivers that you were trying to install
<dtrf4837> milamber yes and i mentioned myself it was from couple years ago but i was told to go ahead anyway
<twiztid> ruan: a while back i installed windowsxp to my lil 8 gb sansa e200 series mp3 player and was able to boot off it
<twiztid> ruan: but for the life of me cant remember the name or find it a n y w h e r e
<Fwb2700> rigved: Failed to fetch. It cant find it on the server
<rigved> Fwb2700: ping google.com
<CooKieMonster> today pc can start booting with usb drive ?
<rigved> Fwb2700: does that work?
<Parameter> hi, I am been really trying to connect two computers, one running ubuntu 10.10 and the other running windows xp
<Fwb2700> How
<Parameter> but it fails
<Parameter> I have gigabit internet card
<milamber> dtrf4837: i apologize, i missed all of that from earlier. i just know what has happened since you asked about the safe terminal. did someone tell you to copy this to your machine?
<Parameter> and I'm using ethernet cable
<milamber> !xconfig | dtrf4837 and have you tried this?
<ubottu> dtrf4837 and have you tried this?: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Parameter> when I
<rigved> Fwb2700: in the terminal: ping google.com
<novitololo> CooKieMonster: yes it can
<twiztid> parameter: have you set up shared directories on you windows box?
<visual1ce> hi
<apter> hi
<Fwb2700> rigved: Ping is working fine
<Parameter> twiztid: the problem is that when I do the sharing in the ubuntu GUI, the connection starts blinking
<Fwb2700> rigved: Got it installed now what
<Parameter> i.e. it tells that wired connection is connected, wired connection is disconnected, and infinitely it continues that
<apter> Are ubuntu the most used linux distro?
<rigved> Fwb2700: restart and check.
<milamber> apter: that is a loaded question. which metric?
<apter> milamber: im not so good in english what do you mean with metric?
<milamber> apter: this was actually on slashdot today (relevant): http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/03/05/013205/Debian-Is-the-Most-Important-Linux
<visual1ce> how can i setup eth0 with gateway (my router)?
<visual1ce> ifconfig?
<[biabia]> help?  I need to get apache to start automatically when my system boots
<dtrf4837> milamber i tried the first one ubottu said, the rest, i'm not sure if i did completely. i did try something about searching for drivers and ubuntu couldnt find any drivers
<milamber> apter: there are lots of different categories for most used
<Athenon> [biabia]:  how did you install it?
<Flannel> [biabia]: When you install it (sudo apt-get install apache2) it will start automatically when you boot
<dtrf4837> so there was no driver i could select
<albech> how come i cannot use fonts in inkscape? i can see the fonts but they will not be applied
<dtrf4837> all i know is when i first reinstalled, the monitor was detected
<Fwb2700> rigved: It now says wireless is disabled and won't let me enable it. Doesn't say device not ready though as it was
<apter> milamber: yeah, i read a article about debian, but i love ubuntu. Specially if you aren't a experienced linux user!
<Flannel> albech: You need to select text to change it, or go to the Text and Font menu (font choice on inkscape is somewhat fickle)
<rigved> Fwb2700: ifconfig
<rigved> Fwb2700: does it list wlan0?
<Fwb2700> rigved: Now its enabled and says device not ready again Grr
<milamber> dtrf4837: what card/monitor are you using?
<twiztid> parameter: what type of connection are you trying to acomplish? ftp, rdp, tftp? etc...
<[biabia]> Athenon: i compiled it
<Athenon> [biabia]:  make a cron job for it, i would
<Fwb2700> rigved: Still no wlan0
<Parameter> twiztid: I am trying to share internet connection
<Parameter> I have 3.5g modem
<Parameter> connected to my ubuntu 10.10 via USB
<Parameter> which I
<Parameter> which I'd like to share with the xp machine
<dtrf4837> milamber oh i just read your earlier message...no need to apologize i appreciate your help...but yes i was given advice in here to copy that to my xorg.conf and save then reboot
<twiztid> parameter: ok, which one is hosting the internet?
<Parameter> ubuntu 10.10
<visual1ce> dhclient
<[biabia]> Athenon: i had made an init script for it, but it stopped working, and I don't understand how to do it now
<Parameter> the same machine that hosts internet has win 7, and internet sharing works in win 7
<Parameter> so I know it must be possible
<Parameter> I have a mdi/mdix compatible gigabit ethernet card
<Athenon> [biabia]:  hmm....i dunno.  i have scripts for various things, but i just install apache normally so it's automatic.  id honestly recommend just using apt
<Parameter> I've tried to set up dhcp server on my ubuntu 10.10 but I failed
<dtrf4837> milamber hold on i'm gonna search my log for the description of the card i typed earlier
<Parameter> it resulted in internet and lan connection loss
<Fwb2700> rigved: No wlan0
<apter> Can you get linksys wusb54gc to work in ubuntu?
<dtrf4837> i had to find that out from the terminal
<Parameter> fortunately I made backups
<rigved> Fwb2700: ok. wait
<twiztid> parameter: ok gotcha... simplay right click on you connections and select edit connections
<Parameter> do you mean the network manager?
<Parameter> or something?
<twiztid> yup
<Parameter> and which connection to edit, eth0 (the gigabit card) or ppp0 (the 3g modem)
<milamber> dtrf4837: lspci | grep VGA probably (or something similar)
<twiztid> the one connected to the net
<dtrf4837> milamber ok i found my card description: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Parameter> okay
<Parameter> I selected edit
<Parameter> what now?
<twiztid> now select the ipv4 tab
<Parameter> done
<novitololo> Guys some help. A sony Vaio VPCW12J1E is not loading my USB with Ubuntu.  It says "Operating System not Found", while a DELL is loading it completely fine. Any thoughts please?
<twiztid> method: shared to other computers
<Parameter> I only have two options
<novitololo> Where should I go to ask questions about BIOS ?
<Parameter> automatic (PPP)
<Parameter> and
<Parameter> automatic (PPP) only addresses
<Parameter> you meant the eth0?
<Parameter> in eth0, I do have "shared to the other computers" option
<stefwal> novitololo: press del or F10 on startup and search for boot options
<Parameter> it's activated atm
<Parameter> but it doesn't work
<Parameter> it just makes the wired connection turn on and off frequently
<twiztid> try that one maybe, unplug and replug the cat5 cable
<Fwb2700> rigved: I have win 7 working on it now dual booting. Well in 5 I will
<XZargX> hey guys. Need a new PC - is anyone running the following hardware: NVIDIA GeForce GT 430 and MSI X58 Pro-e Intel motherboard ? Does Ubuntu play nice with them?
<milamber> dtrf4837: has anyone told you that you need the openchrome driver?
<Parameter> k
<visual1ce> i have a new install. i do "sudo apt-get update" and i get the following error: a error occurred during the sig verification- the repo is not updated... GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following sigs couldnt be verified because the public key is no longer available: NO_PUBKEY <randomstring>
<dtrf4837> milamber no i dont even know what that is
<twiztid> is ur ubuntu box connected wirelessly?
<novitololo> stefwal: I've done that, I even excluded Hard disk to be bootable. But it's not working.
<Parameter> nope it isn't
<dtrf4837> milamber all i know is i have onboard card
<Parameter> it is connected via USB
<Nighthawk``> i'm working with the terminal, and everytime i want to make a important command i need to write sudo before, can i "login" and the command will give me permissions so i won't need to write it everytime ?
<twiztid> usb to your router?
<Parameter> and the other computer is connected via ethernet cable to this machine which runs ubuntu 10.10
<stefwal> novitololo: did you set usb as startup option?
<Parameter> I don't have a router
<novitololo> yes I did
<Parameter> I just have the computer
<Parameter> the modem connects directly to my computer
<twiztid> ohhhhh... so windows has the internet that you want to share with ubuntu
<stefwal> novitololo: than maybe you should try another usb port
<Parameter> nope
<Parameter> ubuntu 10.10 has
<novitololo> there is just two usb ports
<novitololo> tried both :(
<v4nelle> guys why i dont see the keyboard flags on 10.10?
<Parameter> you see, in win 7, the sharing is perfect
<twiztid> ok, like i thought...
<milamber> dtrf4837: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Parameter> it works in win 7
<Parameter> without configuring
<stefwal> novitololo: than you should check your hardware supplier for more information
<Parameter> btw, my motherboard is asus p5p43td
<dtrf4837> milamber ok i'll check out the link now
<twiztid> ok, have you made sure that windows is dhcp?
<milamber> dtrf4837: i am pretty sure that covers your chipset
<dtrf4837> ok
<Parameter> you mean windows xp right?
<twiztid> yeah
<Parameter> well, I have no idea
<Parameter> it worked as-is between win 7 and win xp
<Parameter> I dualboot win 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on this machine
<novitololo> stefwal: I'm going to do that. this is so strange.
<twiztid> you would need to tell windows to automatically assign an ip adress through dhcp
<albech> Flannel, yes but all the fonts are marked with a red '!'
<stefwal> novitololo: it could be you 'll have to upgrade your bios
<apter> Nedd help : Are there any way to get the linksys wusb54gc to work in ubuntu?
<Parameter> it already should
<rigved> Parameter: just a thought. sharing in windows is only for windows. but if sharing is setup in Ubuntu, it can share with any OS, including Windows
<stefwal> novitololo: but if that's the case be very causios
<albech> Flannel, so i think its a matter of font packages or something like that
<twiztid> parameter: either that, or, ubuntu dont support sharing internet connections through usb... id scour google on your card and setup...
<SirCane> windows sharing of internet can be accessed by any computer or device connected to it
<Parameter> I've tried googling so much
<Parameter> i think drivers would help out
<Parameter> but I don't find any
<rigved> Fwb2700: if you have internet connected when you install Ubuntu, then almost everything is setup automatically (most of the times), including the WiFi cards
<Parameter> the problem might be that mdi/mdix is not automatically enabled in ubuntu 10.10
<albech> Flannel, and the font work fine in other apps like Gimp
<Parameter> but it is required to connect two computers directly with ethernet cable
<Parameter> otherwise, crossover cable is required
<Fwb2700> rigved: I couldn't at time. I have win 7 installed just now. And it's working fine on wifi no updates
<darksifer> hi everyone. am using code block to write aa
<novitololo> stefwal: I will look for that
<dtrf4837> milamber would it be best to just reinstall then keep this reference should the monitor not be detected again or should i try to install the driver now even though i cant get into desktop at the moment?
<apter> okei, but I have tried every driver and i cant get i to work
<darksifer> hi everyone. am using code block to write a c++ application but when i am compiling i am getting sh : permission denied. please anyone can help. thanks
<milamber> dtrf4837: i would say delete the xorg.conf you manually put in and then try the tutorial
<stefwal> darksifer: try ubuntu-devel for programming questions
<ubuntu_> opa
<rigved> Fwb2700: it's using the generic wifi drivers that come with it. Ubuntu also has drivers for your latop - ath5k and ath9k, you just need to download and install them. this is done automatically during the install if you have the internet enabled
<dtrf4837> milamber i can do this without booting into desktop?
<rigved> Fwb2700: charge your laptop fully and then connect it to the internet. then install Ubuntu.
<twiztid> parameter: u near your xp machine?
<Fwb2700> Anyway to use win drivers
<Parameter> yes, it's behnid the wall
<darksifer> stefwal: thanks
<Parameter> it's no problem to go to the other computer for me
<milamber> dtrf4837: absolutely. linux is the opposite of windows in that regard. since 3.11 windows has been gui based. linux always comes in a command line and sometimes they make a gui :)
<twiztid> ok, on your ubuntu machine... go to network manager, edit connections, eth0 and share with other computers
<Parameter> done
<twiztid> now go to your xp machine and go to control panel>network connections
<Parameter> okay
<visual1ce> so how do i upgrade kernel to latest - just apt-get upgrade? what about apt-get dist-upgrade?
<twiztid> double click Local area connection
<dtrf4837> milamber how do i delete the xorg? and since i see a bunch of them and i cant recall which, can i just delete them all?
<Parameter> k
<twiztid> select tcp/ip properties
<milamber> dtrf4837: locate xorg.conf
<milamber> dtrf4837: ubuntu no longer ships with one so there should only be one and that will be the one you put there.
<Parameter> done
<twiztid> change from dhcp to static and apply addresses as follows:  ip address to 10.42.43.100
<twiztid> subnetmask: 255.255.255.0
<milamber> dtrf4837: real quick, what is the output of: sudo dpkg -l | grep openchrome
<Parameter> done
<twiztid> parameter: gateway: 10.42.43.1
<Parameter> yep, done
<twiztid> primary dns: 4.2.2.1 and secondary to: 8.8.8.8
<Parameter> I should leave the dns to be automatically obtained?
<Parameter> k
<dtrf4837> milamber i see a bunch that looks something like this Xorg.0.log, but i dont see xorg.conf...i scrolled to the top with shift+PageUp, still dont see it
<twiztid> then click ok when done
<ljsoftnet> how do i use gamepad for supertux?
<milamber> dtrf4837: try locate "xorg.conf"
<Parameter> twiztid, ok and close right?
<Parameter> to apply the settings
<twiztid> yup yup
<twiztid> try that out and lets see if ya get any progress...
<dtrf4837> milamber sorry i didn't see the command you asked me to type...trying it now
<Parameter> well, it seems to be now connected on the windows side
<Parameter> but the ubuntu 10.10 seems still to be have problems
<Parameter> (the machine which hosts the internet)
<Parameter> I could try plugging the cat5 out and in
<twiztid> parameter: try loading web pages on both machines
<twiztid> ya wouldnt hurt to replug the cat
<Parameter> I tried at windows machine, but it didn't seem to work
<Elssha> is there a way to commandline format a usb drive?
<ruan> Elssha: yes
<lml> hallo
<Elssha> for some reason my ubuntu has it as read-only and won't let me fix it >_<
<Parameter> still, it seems to have a problem at ubuntu 10.10 side
<Parameter> does "require ipv4 address" has to be checked for the eth0 card?
<Elssha> ruan, what's the command?
<Parameter> it currently is
<Glutsch> lo
<dtrf4837> milamber i got 'pkg: unknown uption -1', then some instructions...there might be 1 more letter on left of screen but it doesnt fit in the screen...anyway i dont see any xorg.conf
<ljsoftnet> how do i use gamepad for supertux?
<Afflicto> Hey all. I need help getting Ardour GTK2 to work on my ubuntu installation. I try to start it and it says that  "No Devices found for driver "netJACK". How do I get netJACK?
<twiztid> strange... uno momento... u can try unchecking it, im not sure if that has any effect... worth a shot
<milamber> dtrf4837: -l is a lowercase L, not a 1
<Parameter> still, no effects
<Parameter> maybe I need to use manual sharing?
<Parameter> on the ubuntu side
<visual1ce> i have a fresh installation with just ubuntu-standard metapackage (no de). im presuming the first thing i do before i add packages is upgrade the kernel and other packages already installed right?
<visual1ce> then gnome-core
<webdevbyjoss> himik, guys. I'm installing application that depends on "libqt4-multimedia", but there is no such package for current lib-qt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/libqt4-multimedia, what can I do in order to install my application?
<ruan> Elssha: you can format it from gparted
<Parameter> twiztid: this is the output of ifconfig --> http://pastie.org/1635829
<Elssha> it won't do it
<Parameter> as you can see, eth0 does not seem to have ipv4 address
<Parameter> but only ipv6
<Elssha> i click it, it says its formatting, and it's still read-only
<dtrf4837> milamber ok i changed 1 to l...i'm checking out the results
<tunich> how can i pass a command line argument that starts with a minus? using ticks doesnt work, example: mv "-foo" "foo"
<Elssha> or is gparted and disk utility diff?
<Parameter> tunich, maybe \- foo ?
<Parameter> I am not sure, but it's worth a try
<twiztid> disable ipv6 in your eth0 network manager settings
<visual1ce> how can i tell which version of kernel ubuntu is running via cli?
<tunich> invalid option -- 'f'
<tunich> nah, doesnt work
<Parameter> the method seems to be ignore
<visual1ce> have u tried dhclient eth0?
<ruan> Elssha: gparted and disk utility is different
<Parameter> eth0 --> ipv6 --> method: ignore
<Elssha> okay, i'll look for gparted then
<ruan> Elssha: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Parameter> visual1ce, you told that to me?
<visual1ce> ya
<Parameter> nope, I havent
<o0ze> visual1ce: uname -a
<dtrf4837> milamber i looked through it and i dont see any xorg.conf?
<milamber> dtrf4837: that is good.
<dtrf4837> lol
<Azoff> Hello
<ljsoftnet> how do i use gamepad for supertux?
<Cradam> hi i am trying to install quake 2 but i lost the disc long ago, i have tried quake2-data but that just copies the files from your disk drive
<webdevbyjoss> hey, guys. I have a problem with installing Qt application, because I can't install required qt-lib. is this a good channel to ask for help?
<Cradam> can anyone help
<bullgard> [Maverick] What packages do I need to install in order to use the Remote Desktop software NX?
<Azoff> I'm having trouble using this guide to get LDAP and NFS working with --manage-gids in the RPCMOUNTDOPTS: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<visual1ce> how'd you go parameter?
<ruan> !ask | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skiwithpete> sup sup yal
<ruan> nvm
<ruan> oops
<dtrf4837> milamber oh yeah i was supposed to delete the xorg.cong!
<Cradam> raun i didnt look above my can anyone help
<Cradam> hi i am trying to install quake 2 but i lost the disc long ago, i have tried quake2-data but that just copies the files from your disk drive
<Cradam> can anyone help
<dtrf4837> milamber wait if i didnt delete it yet why isnt it there?
<twiztid> parameter: well it seems that your ubuntu box doesnt have a dhcp server... and xp's client cant connect if the server dont forward an ip
<CooKieMonster> why oh why freenode chatroom filled with tons of people but no one is willing to chat
<Cradam> no idea
<milamber> dtrf4837: i don't know what command people gave you earlier, but there are plenty of reasons why it may not be there
<skiwithpete> Cradam, hold on for a min for me
<Parameter> twiztid: I tried to install a dhcp server
<Azoff> No matter what I do, I'm unable to make users from LDAP accessing files/directories that are limitied to group access. Any idea where to start looking for a fix? Removing --mange-gids isn't a solution.
<chibihogoshino> CooKieMonster: $freenode isnt for social chat
<Parameter> but it resulted in internet connection loss on my ubuntu box
<dtrf4837> milamber could my pasting that post into my xorg.conf have caused me to not be able to boot into desktop?
<dtrf4837> pasting and saving
<twiztid> did you try dhcp3 and fire starter?
<Parameter> and in the process of setting up a static ip, "sudo ifup eth0" and "sudo ifdown eth0" commands failed
<Parameter> yep
<Parameter> I have both installed
<milamber> dtrf4837: it's possible. did the desktop ever work after you were done installing?
<Parameter> bad range, address 192.168.0.100 not in subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<twiztid> ya you need to run "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server firestarter"
<Parameter> ^ the output of dhcpd3
<skiwithpete> sorry Cradam, I tracked down the bookmark, but it's for Quake not Quake2
<skiwithpete> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Quake-HOWTO/
<twiztid> then: "sudo ln -sf /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server /etc/init.d/dhcpd"
<ljsoftnet> how do i use gamepad for supertux?
<Parameter> done
<Elssha> worked, thanks ruan ^_^
<twiztid> parameter: and the "sudo ln -sf /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server /etc/init.d/dhcpd"  command?
<dtrf4837> milamber yeah, in fact, it actually increased the resolution to 1024x768 at least, but the problem is once i logged off i couldnt get back the desktop
<Parameter> twiztid, yep
<ruan> Elssha: np :)
<twiztid> ok, sweet... now do: "sudo nano -w /etc/default/dhcp3-server"
<milamber> dtrf4837: startx should get you back usually
<fabian__> hi there
<Parameter> and INTERFACES="eth0" ?
<twiztid> parameter edit INTERFACES=""   to    INTERFACES="eth0"
<twiztid> yup
<Parameter> I've already done it
<dtrf4837> milamber i figure the resolution went up to 1024x768 because thats what the resolution was for that person who posted that...i think thats where i went wrong...not changing that for my situation
<twiztid> ok, for shits and giggles run, "sudo dhcpd restart"
<Parameter> sudo: dhcpd: command not found
<Parameter> you meant
<Parameter> dhcpd3?
<milamber> dtrf4837: if that worked once i'd say try it again
<milamber> probably sudo service dhcpd restart?
<milamber> Parameter: *
<twiztid> parameter: strange... ya try restarting the service... my bad
<twiztid> as milamber suggested
<Parameter> bad range, address 192.168.0.100 not in subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Parameter> seems like my prev conf still is there
<twiztid> ok edit your wired connection eth0 like this
<twiztid> IPv4 Settings -> Method: Manual -> Add
<Parameter> k
<twiztid> parameter: then, Address: 10.0.0.1 -> Netmask: 255.255.255.0 -> Gateway: 0.0.0.0
<skiwithpete> anyone an expert with LIRC?
<dtrf4837> milamber i type startx and i get 2 error messages saying undefined screen 'fp91g'...error parsing the config file...fatal serving error...no screens found...ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log...etc.
<twiztid> parameter: then make sure Available to all users: [x]
<Parameter> okay
<Parameter> and what about "require ipv4 address" ?
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to find files created less than one minute ago (using CLI) ?
<twiztid> leave checked for now...
<Parameter> the connection seems to be connected
<Parameter> at least on the ubuntu box
<Parameter> making progress, :D
<twiztid> progress! xD
<twiztid> now run... sudo firestarter
<milamber> dtrf4837: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046278    this is the google result of 'ubuntu fp91g error'
<Parameter> k firestarter is visible
<twiztid> parameter: awesome, now... Firestarter -> Preferences -> Firewall -> Network Settings -> Internet connected network device: (wlan0)
<Parameter> but there's a dialog greeting me with "Firewall was unable to start"
<dtrf4837> milamber ok thanks
<Parameter> I have ppp0 there
<Parameter> because ppp0 is the device connecting me to internet
<Parameter> the 3.5g modem
<twiztid> parameter: hurm, ah thats right, my bad... mines a wlan... so ur good on that
<Parameter> anything else to do there?
<erUSUL> maxagaz: in unix creation time is not recorded; you can find files modified less than 1 minute ago though
<twiztid> IP address is assigned by DHCP: [x]
<Parameter> I don't see that there
<Parameter> I see "Enable DHCP for the local network"
<erUSUL> maxagaz: someone in #bash already told you this ...
<twiztid> there ya check that
<Parameter> "keep existing DHCP settings" or make a new configuration?
<bullgard> [Maverick] What packages do I need to install in order to use the Remote Desktop software NX?
<Parameter> there is two radio buttons
<twiztid> new
<dtrf4837> milamber the site says 'Apparently VIA chipsets and this one in particular are not properly handled by auto-detection.' so even if i manage to get the monitor detected, the same thing might happen again right?
<Parameter> k
<erUSUL> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<twiztid> then go to Firestarter -> Preferences -> Firewall -> Network Settings -> Local network connected device: (eth0)
<Parameter> lowest & highest IP and name server?
<twiztid> ya default should be fine
<milamber> dtrf4837: it shouldn't. new ubuntu releases don't come w/ an xorg.conf ~ if you put one in it should default to it.
<maxagaz> erUSUL, I found my answer: find ./ -mmin -2
<Parameter> I currently have 192.168.0.100
<twiztid> lowest 10.0.0.2
<Parameter> k
<dtrf4837> milamber ok thats good to hear
<twiztid> highest 10.0.0.250
<erUSUL> maxagaz: that's as i said *modification* time not *creation* time
<Parameter> name server: <dynamic> ?
<twiztid> Enable internet connection sharing: [x]
<twiztid> yes dynamic
<Parameter> k
<Parameter> and accept?
<twiztid> yup yup
<lastk> hey guys, where the new libflashplayer store the videos that you watch?
<Parameter> seems like it applied the settings
<Parameter> without errors
<dtrf4837> milamber but since startx isnt working for me, should i just reinstall?
<twiztid> good so far... lets hope ya got connection
<twiztid> hows xp feel about all this? lol
<Parameter> will see :)
<Parameter> doesn't seem to connect
<milamber> dtrf4837: that is your call. gnu/linux and unix people really really really hate doing that :) but if that is what you are comfortable with and you have good, verified data backups ~ more power to you
<popolon> hi
<Parameter> but I'll try restarting the connection on the ubuntu box
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, what X are you trying to start?
<twiztid> bahhumbug
<skiwithpete> startxfce4
<Cradam> thanks for your help, i think ill just stick to jake 2 the java port of quake 2
<Cradam> skiwithpete,^^
<dtrf4837> milamber the data is all backed up....but i didnt know that they hate doing that
<Parameter> twiztid, shall I restart both computers?
<Parameter> maybe it'll make the configuration work
<skletenblack> how to give permission to folders and subfolders?
<twiztid> last resort, eh, before rebooting... try disabling xp's firewall real quick
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, sorry just read back in the log - am no help
<Parameter> ok
<twiztid> see if that is stopping connection... its very possible
<erUSUL> !permissions > skletenblack
<ubottu> skletenblack, please see my private message
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, are you installing on an ARM chipset?
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete i dont know i was just trying to get back into desktop
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, or is it a proper comp
<dejan_> can I achieve good smooth auto scrolling of text from right to left with setting possition with setTimeout ?
<skletenblack> thanks
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete i dont know which i have
<javahorn> hi
<dejan_> because marquee isn't smooth at all I want to make smoother marquee
<javahorn> i installed Win7, it removed the earlier Ubuntu, now i want to have ubuntu along with Win7, i should take any precaution?
<Parameter> twiztid, sorry, but this doesn't seem to be the case
<Parameter> with XP
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, start over with me.  Is it a new comp?  working fine?
<javahorn> javahorn: and Ubuntu has any bug with Samsung laptop screen brightness ?
<milamber> !dualboot | javahorn
<ubottu> javahorn: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dejan_> i try to not usse flash any ideas?
<Parameter> since it didn't help
<Parameter> I
<FloodBot2> Parameter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parameter> I'd better restart both pcs
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, Laptop, netbook, tower?
<twiztid> parameter: ya good call... im scouring the net right now
<javahorn> milamber: you know of any known screen brightness issue with Samsung as i suffer badly with 10.10
<dejan_> i am sry wrong channel
<Parameter> anyways, twiztid, thanks for the help, you've been very helpful :D
<Parameter> greatly appreciated :)
<popolon> there is an urgent bug, that has solution, that is about ibus-hangul (korean keyboard) on non-us keyboard
<popolon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-hangul/+bug/685174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 685174 in ibus-hangul (Ubuntu) "ibus Hangul method doesn't map correctly on non-qwerty keyboards" [Undecided,New]
<milamber> javahorn: sorry, i am a lts guy
<popolon> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1158
<twiztid> ya for sure, anytime i can i always try... i know how it feels to pull hair... lol
<popolon> the patch is in this bug report
<twiztid> your very welcome
<popolon> (new version of ibus-hangul
<javahorn> any further suggestions
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete its a few years old, i just been having problems booting to desktop ever since i copied text from a post from 2009 into xorg.conf then saved it then rebooted. i had my desktop then but after that i havent been able to boot into desktop
<assembledbear> #vim
<popolon> there are two reporters of this bug on ibus bugtracker
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete i have a desktop
<popolon> this is really annoying, I compiled updated version on ubuntu 10.10 to avoid this bug
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete i have gpc2
<oCean> javahorn: screen brightness issues have always been around. Many issues can be found @LP
<popolon> but most oversea koreans will don't like ubuntu because of that
<javahorn> oCean: what is @LP ?
<oCean> javahorn: sorry. Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu)
<javahorn> oCean: LaunchPad ? file bug?
<popolon> this is really blocking bug
<dtrf4837> gpc2 came with linux but not ubuntu
<javahorn> oCean:  you faced any? all Fn+Brightness keys are disabled , very disgusting!!
<popolon> even korean using dvorak keyboard can't type in there own language then
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, what version of Ubuntu?
<Parameter> back
<dtrf4837> 10.10
<twiztid> parameter: any luck?
<oCean> javahorn: yes I ran into such issue using Asus x71. Currently 10.04.2 is works just fine. No promises for next releases :/
<javahorn> oCean: so what you did?
<Johnm> rename u911 john_mill_fb
<Johnm> save
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete i can reinstall i have all data backed up
<skiwithpete> hey everyone, does 10.10 need xorg.conf?
<Parameter> twiztid, unfortunately, it seems to be still not connecting
<Parameter> anyways, thanks for the help, again
<twiztid> parameter: damn well my next suggestion is instead of forwarding ip's you can bridge your ppp and eth0 connections together for the same effect of ICS
<skiwithpete> true, you could even install alpha3
<javahorn> staar2:
<javahorn> staar2: sorry
<Parameter> well, I gotta go now
<oCean> javahorn: nothing. It was fixed in 10.04. But in the bugs at LP, there are sometimes workarounds.
<Parameter> I'll try bridging if I have the chance
<oCean> javahorn: the issues differ per hardware config i guess
<Parameter> bye
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, but I think you can just ditch your xorg.conf and it will make a new one
<twiztid> theres a bridging utility to join the two... no worries... heres a small tutorial on the matter:
<javahorn> oCean: praying this time i am lucky, reinstalling 10.10
<oCean> javahorn: fingers crossed :)
<twiztid> ok, nvmind... now so eager to get it connected i guess
<javahorn> oCean:  heads down, eyes closed for more brightness, let there be light
<javahorn> :)
<twiztid> so, back to my question... lol
<twiztid> anyone remember the name of the program that allowed installing operationg systems to devices such as mp3 players to boot to?
<twiztid> operation*
<milamber> twiztid: syslinux?
<sebble> Could anyone help me get my brightness settings to work? Ubuntu 10.10 - Dell Inspiron N7010
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, type: sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak
<skiwithpete> then reboot
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete ok i'll try
<rwwowt> Hi,  is there any app under linux that helps to watch the desktop of a remote pc in the same network ?
<sebble> Have you tried vinagre?
<milamber> !vnc | rwwowt
<ubottu> rwwowt: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<twiztid> milamber: not ringin a bell... basically id like to, as easily as possible, boot to a usb device (probably flash) and run windows from it
<dtrf4837> milamber how do i get out of /var/log$?
<sebble> @twitzid, do you want to boot XP from a usb mp3 player?
<twiztid> sebble: YES!!!
<milamber> dtrf4837: what do you mean get out? cd will allow you to change directories and  "cd ~" (w/o quotes) will take you to your home directory
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, cd..  cd..
<twiztid> dtrf4837: cd /
<dtrf4837> twiztid oh i see thanks
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete too thanks
<twiztid> sebble: do you know the name of the program that can do this? i did it once way back in the past but cant remember the name of it
<rooot_> how to install teamspeak 3 help me!
<sebble> @twitzid, I'm just looking for it
<twiztid> sebble: ah cool cool, thx, ya ive been looking for dayzzzzz
<sebble> @twitzid: I used BartPE on Windows
<SirCane> twiztid http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ this ?
<sebble> @twitz, among others
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete i did that and it says v: missing destination operand after '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak
<twiztid> sebble: ok, ill check that out, u think it'd void my xp activation? wither bartpe or unetbootin?
<dtrf4837> btw the text on the left part of the screen doesnt fit in so i cant read everything
<twiztid> surcane: can i run xp from this?
<skiwithpete> fuck it, you're just going to kill it anyways right?  type sudo rm /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<oCean> twiztid: this is not the channel where MS products are on topic
<oCean> skiwithpete: mind the language!
<SirCane> twiztid nope, for that you're best looking at bootdisk.com
<verzer> Hi guys, how do I make internet pages on ubuntu to look like on Windows? I already installed msttcorefonts, but pages still look ugly.
<skiwithpete> oCean, sorry mate.
<sebble> @twitzid It definitely voids warranties to modify XP with BartPE to make it USB bootable, but you can still verify as an original windows using a valid Key
<skiwithpete> sorry all
<amin> hi have an ubuntu dedicated server
<dtrf4837> skiwithpete it says m: cannot remove '/etc/x11/xorg.conf': no such directory
<amin> I can not reinstall os on it
<twiztid> oCean: i realize that thankyou for the update... im inquiring about a utility that installs 'operating systems' on devices
<sebble> @twitzid I needed to use BartPE to sort out the original XP disc to allow USB booting
<verzer> can anyone help me with my fonts problem?
<amin> how could I remove all the program I install and get fresh ubutu
<SirCane> twiztid http://bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm you can use any of these, just copy contents of winxp setup to usb after
<dtrf4837> that where i'm confused...i read that ubuntu no longer has xorg.cong...
<dtrf4837> conf
<verzer> how do I make internet pages on ubuntu to look like on Windows? I already installed msttcorefonts, but pages still look ugly.
<twiztid> sebble: ive heard good things about bartpe, ill check out that in more depth...
<skiwithpete> dtrf4837, it doesn't need one.  It had all the defaults it needs
<twiztid> sircane: awesome, lookin now... this may be it
<skiwithpete> but if you put one there, it will still use it
<ranjan> twitch, you may try redobackup
<ranjan> twitch, you may try redobackup
<amin> Do ant one knows how to run dtc via browser after install
<amin> ???
<amin> anyone?
<sebble> @dtrf4837 I would also like to underssstand udev vs xorg.conf
<Afflicto> I mounted an image of "Ubuntustudio" it's an iso file. I can open the CD and browse it's files but how do I install ubuntustudio?
<sidd_mak> is it possible to route the traffic coming from vboxnet0 interface to ppp0??
<dtrf4837> twiztid well all this started because i was trying to get my monitor detected and fix the resolution
<amin> Do ant one knows how to run dtc via browser after install
<amin> Do ant one knows how to run dtc via browser after install
<oCean> amin: no need to repeat
<chibihogoshino> amin: ant ?
<oCean> !details | amin also:
<ubottu> amin also:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dtrf4837> when i first reinstalled i had the right resolution but later i got stuck on low resolution
<sacarlson> Afflicto: you should be able to reboot your system to boot the cd
<amin> 10.04lts server 32bit install dtc gplhost
<amin> at the end of install I got sth
<javahorn> oCean: i get "Unmount partitions that are in use" ie /dev/sda -- if i select yes, for unmount, i will lose my existing Win7?
<amin> * Starting Courier IMAP-SSL server...                                   [ OK ]
<amin> Setting up dtc-postfix-courier (0.30.10-1) ...
<amin> hostname: Name or service not known
<amin> dpkg: error processing dtc-postfix-courier (--configure):
<amin>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<amin> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<FloodBot2> amin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javahorn> i get "Unmount partitions that are in use" ie /dev/sda -- if i select yes, for unmount, i will lose my existing Win7?
<skiwithpete> off to bed
<cheerilee> what is the recommended way to set $PATH? ~/.profile doesnt work for me. i use lucid.
<sebble> Does anyone know how to get birghtness hotkeys to work? Ubuntu10.10, Dell Inspiron, brightness hotkeys do nothing, all (most) others work, i.e., volume, play/pause.
<tolga> are there any cool weather apps for kubuntu other then the plyweather
<sidd_mak> is it possible to route the traffic coming from vboxnet0 interface to ppp0??
<sebble> Does anyone know how to get birghtness hotkeys to work? Ubuntu10.10, Dell Inspiron, brightness hotkeys do nothing, all (most) others work, i.e., volume, play/pause.
<cheerilee> what is the recommended way to set $PATH? ~/.profile doesnt work for me. i use lucid.
<sebble> @cheerilee do you want it set for your terminal sessions?
<javahorn> erUSUL: up here?
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: I'm sure it's posible and it should almost plug and play
<cheerilee> sebbble: yes
<sebble> @cheerilee, have you tried ~/.bashrc
<cheerilee> sebble: ill try
<elisa87> what should I do when face the error : Starting blk-tracing: FATAL: Module collect not found.
<elisa87> ????
<sebble> Does anyone know how udev/xinput/xorg.conf work?
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> i m not able to use internet on virtual OS
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> though i m able to ping host OS through it
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: virtualbox?
<cheerilee> sebble: .bashrc works. tried 4 other ways :) thanks
<sebble> @cheerilee welcome
<citrus5252342> hi, question: installed 7.10 ubuntu. trying to install flash player. it's not working. HELP!
<sebble> @citrus5252342 I would recommend TweakUbuntu
<elisa87> what should I do when face the error : Starting blk-tracing: FATAL: Module collect not found. ???????????????????????????????
<citrus5252342> hi, question: installed 7.10 ubuntu. trying to install flash player. it's not working. HELP!
<sebble> @citrus5252342 Have you tried the ubuntu software centre, or was it the online clikc here
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: did you check your gateway address and dns server address?
<ruan> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson>ya gateway is the ip of host OS
<citrus5252342> i've tried a lot of things
<citrus5252342> i cant install the next version because it doesnt support my laptop's intel graphics 830m chip
<sebble> oh
<popey> citrus5252342: can you not just install 10.10 over the top?
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: that's only one of two addresses you need to check,  what about the dns?  does it resolve addresses?
<bullgard> erUSUL: Thank you very much for your help.
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> i m not able to ping 4.2.2.2 or 8.8.8.8
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: you also didn't answer if this is virtualbox ,  ok if you can't ping 8.8.8.8 then you must not have internet,  how is network configured on virtualbox?  nat mode or bridge?
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: oh and is your ip address even in the same mask as your host system?
<cato_> checking blackbuntu in toshiba laptop
<cato_> great work
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: I forgot it will ping the host so scratch the last question
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> host -only mode
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: must not be virtualbox is no such thing
<zzz> hi, i am having issues while trying to download file
<zzz> the error is
<zzz> tmp/qb4hjnXx.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.  Try again later, or contact the server administrator
<zzz> i can't get it
<javahorn> how to make partitions for Win7 from Live CD
<zzz> i think it is about file permission ?
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: I stand corrected again,  I"m not sure what host only mode does
<cato_> gparted
<zzz> can you suggest any solution
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> i m using virtual box
<sacarlson> sidd_mak: I would try the nat or bridge modes
<cato_>  javahorn gparted
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> ok let me try bride mode
<javahorn> cato_: where to run that?
<sidd_mak> <sacarlson> thanx for your help by the way...
<zzz> how can i solve this error please help
<zzz> tmp/qb4hjnXx.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.  Try again later, or contact the server administrator
<zzz> i can't download anything
<cato_> go to administratio tab
<zzz> ok
<cato_> if you cant find it install from software center
<zzz> i am not talking about installin
<zzz> downloading pdf for example
<zzz> it doesnt allow me
<cato_> zzz with firefox?
<zzz> yes
<apg> test
<javahorn> cato_: where to run that ?
<cato_> javahorn look in administration tab
<cato_> Gparted
<zzz> with chrome it works
<zzz> i think firefox has some issues
<cato_> if does not exist install it
<zzz> thanks cato
<javahorn> cato_: not getting it
<cato_> ok go to software center
<javahorn> cato_: yes
<cato_> write to search Gparted
<cato_> find it?
<javahorn> cato_: my concern is that i should not lose existing win7 , while installing 10.10
<dubbe> Is it possible to try gnome 3 on 11.04?
<javahorn> cato_: yes it is there
<cato_> ok install it
<bullgard> dubbe: I'd suggest to try it in Natty.
<javahorn> it is there, as remove tab is there, so it is installed somewhere, how to access it
<dubbe> bullgard: yes, i think i will... gonna install it on a usb-stick
<javahorn> cato_: ?
<cato_> system -> administration
<javahorn> cato_:  yes now i see it. :) . How to  leave win7 undisturbed and yet install for ubuntu?
<cato_> ok first you have to make a partition
<javahorn> cato_:  disturbuing win7 ?
<stefwal> away [testing out]
<javahorn> cato_: extended one?
<cato_> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<cato_> read
<cato_> please
<dubbe> javahorn: something like wubi?
<parapan> hello again > I have 2 movies in DVD format ( Video_ts / Audio_ts folder structures ) ; how can I put both on the same disc and to be able to play on a standalone player ???\
<javahorn> dubbe:  i donot know, very new, there was wubi.exe though
<javahorn> cato_: thanks, reading
<cato_> the general idea is that you select the amount of space you want for the partition
<dubbe> javahorn: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<cato_> then make it ext4
<`greenlight> I installed ubuntu 10.10 on vista. Ubuntu worked fine but when I update it through the Update Manager, it can't boot anymore on the next startup. It says, /dev/sda or something is not found
<cato_> wait....wait...wait....:->
<Guest54120> i need to refresh the grub
<Guest54120> how to do it?
<rohit64> I need to refresh Grub
<psycho_oreos> rohit64, from memory I think its update-grub
<Dr_Willis> rohit64:  'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | rohit64
<ubottu> rohit64: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rohit64> Psychoholic, thanks
<rohit64> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<rohit64> ubottu, It worked.
<cato_> ..
<parapan> hello again > I have 2 movies in DVD format ( Video_ts / Audio_ts folder structures ) ; how can I put both on the same disc and to be able to play on a standalone player ???\
<xfgghjlsine> hello there... i was wondering if there was a way to exit / terminate any/all screen windows...
<xfgghjlsine> as i have two windows but they seem to freeze if i try and -r them
<xfgghjlsine> i have looked at the --help files for screen and i did not find an answer
<xfgghjlsine> perhaps some one here can assist
<antonio_> hi wat is a spanish channel?
<llutz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonio_> thx
<antonio_> bye
<xfgghjlsine> does any one know if it is possible to exit two screen windows without -r them as it freeze every time i try to re atach
<ruan> how do i record from my playback device? aka stereo mix
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  not sure thats going to be a trivial thing to do.  It may be you have to do some custom menu creation for the dvd also. You could try 'devede' it can proberly do it.. some how.
<Dr_Willis> xfgghjlsine:  you could kill the screen processes if you want them dead.
<xfgghjlsine> any one recomend dtach seesm simpler than this
<xfgghjlsine> all screen has done its give me grief
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html -- is recommended if i am installing after Win7 ?
<xfgghjlsine> thanks Dr_Willis -
<BigMac> does anyone know when firefox 3.6.15 will be available in the repositories?
<muppetbert> hey, im trying to connect my camera to my computer, but when i plug it in, nothing happens. when i do an lsusb though i see: "Bus 002 Device 008: ID 04cb:0213 Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd" so it recognises it
<abhinav_singh> I am using Ubuntu ..how should I upgrade virtual box
<knittl> $ gcc -Wall -lGL -lGLU -lglut opengl.cpp
<knittl> /tmp/ccK3ZdwN.o: In function `main':
<knittl> opengl.cpp:(.text+0x2d): undefined reference to `glClearColor'
<knittl> anything i am missing? :(
<xfgghjlsine> Dr_Willis would killall (proc name) work
<erUSUL> g++?
<knittl> erUSUL: same result
<erUSUL> knittl: did you installed the mesa and freeglut dev packages?
<knittl> yes. if i didn't it should complain about missing libs
<xfgghjlsine> killall proc name did work
<Dr_Willis> xfgghjlsine:  kill commands normally use the process id.  theres 'kill' and 'killall' check their manp[ages
<xfgghjlsine> thanks though been scratching my head all morn with this issue - im new to ubuntu ofc :)
<Dr_Willis> xfgghjlsine:  more of a 'bash job controll' type issue/thing tolearn about :)
<Dr_Willis> kill, killall and oher commands. are pretty much standard on all disrtos. and even some non linux os's :)
<xfgghjlsine> hehe well my guys hassled me into doing a vps with ubuntu so im in deep end imo
<erUSUL> pkill and pgrep are prefered over killall :)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: don't use killall on Solaris. if you don't know the differences ;)
<ashworth> good place to ask a grub question? tried #grub but it's all silent
<Dr_Willis> Not used a SUN os in years. :)
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  ask it here. see who knows.. if all else fails theres a LOT of good grub docs out there.
<ashworth> does anyone know which partition grub2 looks for it's grub.cfg on boot?
<ruan> ashworth: depends, but grub is related to ubuntu so it should be
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  when grub gets installed to the mbr - thats set  as part of the mbr i belive.
<erUSUL> ashworth: the one you tell it when you install it in the mbr
<xfgghjlsine> i followed a guide coments said was easyer to use killall proc name it worked nothing "looks" broken yet :)
<xfgghjlsine> heh
<Dr_Willis> killall on a multiuser ssytem with lots of users logged in - can lead to some mad users. :)
<abhinav_singh> I am using Ubuntu ..how should I upgrade virtual box
<ruan> lol
<erUSUL> xfgghjlsine: « pkill process_name »
<ruan> abhinav_singh: how did you install it?
<llutz> Dr_Willis: only if used as root
<ashworth> i dd'ed an ubuntu partition (to make it bigger. i have changed the uuid, resize2fs etc)
<abhinav_singh> ruan i downloaded .deb package
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:   You proberly need to use a live cd. and fix the grub bootloader/files , and fstab file.
<dubbe> ashworth: if you have meddled with the partitions you might have to re-install grub
<erUSUL> abhinav_singh: download the last one from Vbox website
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  you can change the UUID of a partition via the tune2fs command. that may be easier to do.
<GeekMan> hey is it normal that my cpu usage goes up as my tempreture on my laptop goes up
<vargadanis> Hi! I am unable to boot up my Ubuntu partition after I installed a new version of another OS. Am I correct to assume that I can restore the boot menu by reinstalling grub?
<ruan> GeekMan: cpu causes temperature rise
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | vargadanis
<ubottu> vargadanis: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vargadanis> Dr_Willis, thaaaank you :)
<Dr_Willis> vargadanis:  also check the various grub2 docs out in the forums and wiki.
<ashworth> right, so now i have two ubuntu - say in /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5. my question is 'grub-install /dev/sda'  installs grub2 into mbr. OK. But where is it going to look for it's grub.cfg on startup? in /dev/sda2/boot/grub/grub.cfg or /dev/sda5/boot/grub/grub.cfg? as i understand grub.cfg is _not_ part of MBR
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  one of the os's controlls grub.. it uses that os's grub files.
<GeekMan> ruan well this is all very strange because twice if i start a process and end it while im laying my laptop on my bed the cpu useage stay at 100 after i turn off that process but if i move it off the bed the usage drops
<xfgghjlsine> so any one used dtach - like screen just simpler "apparently"
<MinSikCHO> can i ask sth...?
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  unless you are doing chainloading.. grub2 here on ubuntu was able to see all my ubuntu os's on barious hd's so i just picked one ubuntu to handl the grub needs.
<Dr_Willis> !info dtach
<ubottu> dtach (source: dtach): emulates the detach/attach feature of screen. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-2 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_Willis> xfgghjlsine:  never heard of it. I do recall some other alternatvies to screen also. but rarely use them
<GeekMan> ruan i would asume it has something to do with my temperature control or somthing its not a big issue though
<llutz> ashworth: grub writes an information into MBR where to find "boot.img", which is the 2nd stage of boot-process
<ashworth> llutz: so how do i change where it finds boot.img when using grub-install?
<llutz> ashworth: man grub-install          "--boot-directory=DIR"
<GeekMan> llutz: i have had problems like this in the past does the new os wipe the mbr clean along with grub or does it stay there
<ashworth> llutz: boot-directory is not even listed in help
<llutz> GeekMan: depends on the OS and the defaults. some will just overwrite MBR, some ask where to put the bootloader...
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  are you getting grub1 and grub2 confused?
<ashworth> apparently it's in bzr/trunk
<ashworth> Dr_Willis: mm, i hope not :) i am using grub2
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  grub2 has the option. I use command similer to this one all the time --->>>   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<GeekMan> llutz ok cool
<Dr_Willis> that reinstalls grub on sda, from my installed system i have mounted.
<llutz> ashworth: grub 1.99~rc1-3 (debian sid)   but boot-directory is an option used since grub1
<ashworth> Dr_Willis: ah, root-directory!
<ashworth> now that's there indeed
<ashworth> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<ashworth> llutz: yes, 1.99 got that option it seems
<Dr_Willis> ashworth:  root in this case is where to find the 'boot/grub' direcvtory' directory.  If you had grub on its own partition/boot partition. you would use that partition. not your / partition.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: ashworth thats why they changed it into "boot-dir" with is more logic
<Koong> Hello, I'm having problems removing KDE. I tried the instructions on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome but some problems occured.
<ashworth> awesome, guys, thanks for that infor
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  i just pasted whats in my tomboy notes on 'how i reinstall grub' :) note.
<Guest84073> Hello, I have been encountering one really unpleasant issue when trying to install application. The error that pops out when I write make (having in mind that I've written configure) is: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.".
<C`Arokiadass> how i set bnc on #Chatheaven
<Dr_Willis> Guest84073:  yoou did a ./configure first?
<DOokami> okay guys, a question :) ,, what's the command to show or list the files in a directory ?
<Guest84073> Yes, I did as I cleared out.
<aeon-ltd> DOokami: ls
<llutz> Dr_Willis: right, seems there will be a change in coming versions.
<Koong> Hello, any one can help?
<DOokami> aeon-ltd: thanks a billion :)
<aeon-ltd> Koong: ask away
<C`Arokiadass> how i set bnc on #Chatheaven
<antonio_> hi spain chat?
<aeon-ltd> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<parapan> hello again > I have 2 movies in DVD format ( Video_ts / Audio_ts folder structures ) ; how can I put both on the same disc and to be able to play on a standalone player ???\
<Koong> II'm having problems removing KDE. I tried the instructions on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome but some problems occured.
<fakingfantastic> why would the swap start getting used even when the main memory has ~12MB left?
<Guest84073> Dr_Willis: I've done some research on the problem and it seems to be caused by missing compiler in most of the cases. I checked on if I have GCC intalled and it is installed.
<Koong> this is the error that terminal gaved me Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libaccess-bridge-java : Depends: default-jre but it is
<DOokami> aeon-ltd: okay, how to run files ? like open a picture
<aeon-ltd> fakingfantastic: swappinness level, it determines when to use your swap, also ram maxing out is not good, if it does that it bottlenecks and starts moving to disk (during this time your pc will probably frozen)
<DOokami> via command *
<anass> Hello, I'm trying to log in another Ubuntu PC by ssh, then I want to run vnc, How?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<aeon-ltd> DOokami: it varies from application to application, the flags it uses are different
<Koong> Did I ask my question correctly?
<DOokami> aeon-ltd, i see ,, lsn can we IM ,, i'm like super new to this and i won't bother u much :)
<aeon-ltd> DOokami: what?
<Guest84073> "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." What do you suggest about that error fellas?
<inflex> Tried twitux, bti, qwit  but none of the twitter clients seem to work for some reason (access issues),  yet twitter via the WWW page works fine.... any one suggest another twitter client?
<erUSUL> Guest84073: no makefile found. there is no makefile
<Koong> aeon-ltd : Did i ask my question correctly?
<Guest84073> But I have done the configure command before that erUSUL?
<Guest84073> So ./configure should have done the drill.
<erUSUL> Guest84073: maybe it failed? what are you compiling anyway?
<Guest84073> I want to install BitTorrent client (rTorrent)
<erUSUL> Guest84073: what's wrong with the one in the repo?
<xxxxpsycho666xxx> hi everybody have anyone here use SQLNINJA?
<erUSUL> Guest84073: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<erUSUL> !software > Guest84073
<ubottu> Guest84073, please see my private message
<C`Arokiadass> joining #Freenode! i am getting problem
<Guest84073> Thank you, erUSUL. It was in the libraries.
<erUSUL> no problem
<xxxxpsycho666xxx> did anyone use SQLNINJA?
<erUSUL> apparently none here
<Koong> Hello, I'm having this error when I'm trying to remove KDE. " Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libaccess-bridge-java : Depends: 
<Afflicto> Hey all. I installed Synergy and I was wondering how I find the program? It's not in "Applications" Menu. I'm lost XD
<slipkid08> Anyone else have issues with gdesklets on 10.10?
<slipkid08> I can't get it to connect
<vito_> ciao a tutti
<slipkid08> It keeps timing out or something
<vito_> lista
<Koong> I'm trying to remove KDE by  following the instructions here http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome but I'm having this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/575974/
<Koong> Anyone help please?
<Legitkrillin> i love ubuntu!!!!!!
<Koong> Is there anyone available to help?
<LjL> Koong: you might need to enable the partner repo for java
<LjL> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<LjL> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<leagris> Koong, unmet dependencies usual fix: apt-get update && apt-get install -f && apt-get upgrade and if not still fixed force removal of offending package dpkg -r badpackagename
<Koong> Ok. I'll try that
<fidyduce> is there a way for me to run the "dd" command without "sudo", whenever i use the prefix "sudo" the resulting file structure is RO for me when mounted as just a usb, or even when the usb has been booted i can not make any changes. all i need to do is add on more file to the usb after the iso is installed can someone help me please.....
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<fidyduce> etzerd: i asked a really hard question and they all started leaving lol
<jiltdil> fidyduce:what's ur q?
<fidyduce> is there a way for me to run the "dd" command without "sudo", whenever i use the prefix "sudo" the resulting file structure is RO for me when mounted as just a usb, or even when the usb has been booted i can not make any changes. all i need to do is add on more file to the usb after the iso is installed can someone help me please.....
<Koong> leagris, I have did apt-get update && apt-get install -f && apt-get upgrade successfully. But still having the same error when trying to remove kde.
<Koong> leagris, Or are there any other simpler ways of removing KDE?
<etzerd> I just buy a Sony VAIO i7 with a 1024 Nvidia Gforce GT 425M. every time I install Ubuntu 10.10 the system crash after the instlllation. 1) the mouse doesn't work, as soon I install the update for the graphic and the wireless everything stop working. any idea?
<leagris> Koong, apt-get remove libaccess-bridge-java or dpkg -r
<leagris> Koong, the libaccess-bridge-java does not meet its dependencies
<etzerd> fidyduce: I hope they don't do the same to me.
<Koong> Ok
<leagris> it may have been replaced by some new package tree so it won't met dependencies again
<leagris> meet
<fidyduce> etzerd: huh?
<Koong> leagris, Removed it. Now, its starting the process of removing KDE. Thanks for your help.
<etzerd> fidyduce: can you help me with that?
<fidyduce> etzerd: whats up man?
<fidyduce> etzerd: i did not see your question
<leagris> You are welcome Koong, glad it helped
<etzerd> I just buy a Sony VAIO i7 with a 1024 Nvidia Gforce GT 425M. every time I install Ubuntu 10.10 the system crash after the instlllation. 1) the mouse doesn't work, as soon I install the update for the graphic and the wireless everything stop working. any idea?
<fidyduce> wow and here i thought i was having issues....
<bibic682> hello, just updated to 10.10.....but where is my sound icon in my panel? Can it be put back easy enough?
<ugliefrog> i have a folder on another computer that i want to look at is there a ip address before foldr name so it can be acessed
<etzerd> fidyduce: you don't have more issues than I do. brand new laptop and Ubuntu cannot install in it.
<fidyduce> etzerd: well i have only installed ubuntu once this most recent time, are you using another machine right now?
<etzerd> nope. this is the only machine that I have. for now I'm using windows7
<Dr_Willis> etzerd:  'brand new' is often problmatic. You tried a 11.04 live cd yet?
<fidyduce> etzerd: i am trying to add a 2Meg or smaller file to a 2GB usb that is "sudo" prefixed on the install so i basically never have the same level permission ever again and all i need is the file and i can go on about my day... sad cause usually i would just be happy with the working usb...
<citrus5252342> LINUX IS SHIT IF YOU CAN'T HELP ME
<citrus5252342> GOD
<FloodBot2> citrus5252342: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> citrus5252342:  really makes me want to help you.. good luck.
<citrus5252342> SO MANY PEOPLE TALK ON HERE, NOBODY ANSWERS MY QUESTIONS
<opensorcerer> Hi I'm having a problem with my MySQL-server installation
<erUSUL> !patience | citrus5252342
<ubottu> citrus5252342: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LjL> citrus5252342: calm down. version 7.10 is not supported anymore, upgrade.
<etzerd> no I did not tried the 11.04 yet
<LjL> citrus5252342: and someone has also asked you a question that you didn't answer, as far as i can see.
<Dr_Willis> etzerd:  ive often found teh most issues with 'brand new' laptops  - 4rember that  10.04  is like 6 months old in most things.
<opensorcerer> Somehow my root password for MYSQL has been changed and now I;m unbale to change it back or reinstall MysQL
<fidyduce> etzerd: dude that sounds like that is a good starting place
<etzerd> wish you luck fidyduce
<Dr_Willis> etzerd:  if 11.04 has the same issues. be SURE to file a bug report on 11.04 and hope it gets fixed.
<fidyduce> etzerd: same to you brother
<citrus5252342> intel 830m, biggest sony chipset, linux doesnt support it
<etzerd> ok I will try the 11.04
<bullgard> "FreeNX is a system that allows you to access your desktop from another machine over the Internet." What protocol does FreeNX use?
<etzerd> let me go download it
<etzerd> brb
<fruitwerks-web> hey all - I just rebooted and now my nat isn't working, nothing has changed, tried different cables, check iptables... no luck
<Dr_Willis> citrus5252342:  it would be more of an issue of 'intel supporting  that chipset for linux' Intel had some issues with making linux drivers for some of their chipsets available for linux.
<IdleOne> bullgard: #freenx
<erUSUL> bullgard: its own afaik; that is what it makes it ( so they say ) faster then native X ( over ssh or not ) and VNC
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  freenx was a lot faster then vnc.. if you could get freenx or the other ???nx's going.
<opensorcerer> Somehow my root password for MYSQL has been changed and now I;m unbale to change it back or reinstall MysQL
<opensorcerer> can someone help me reinstall mysql.
<Dr_Willis> opensorcerer:  perhaps rembve with the purge option., and reinstall it..
<bullgard> erUSUL: Ok. Thank you for explaing.
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: you just need to change the password, hang on
<Dr_Willis> opensorcerer:  or boot to rescue mode, and set a new password with the proper mysql commands.
<jwhisnant> i recently updated some maverick packages, then I had an apci problem which I fixed with a reinstall, but I seem to be stuck at runlevel 2
<erUSUL> opensorcerer: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<jwhisnant> how do I change the runlevel at next boot to be 5
<opensorcerer> Dr_Willis, Is that the same as completely remove option when done in Synaptic?
<erUSUL> !runlevels | jwhisnant
<ubottu> jwhisnant: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Dr_Willis> jwhisnant:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevels. - You mean to say X is not starting?
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Are you going to tell me that it is hard to set up FreeNX so that it will be operational?
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: make sure mysql is stopped, then start it this way: sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables &
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  i foubnd the wiki page confuseing and wrong in places.. i was able to get it going.. once...
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  that was about 5 mo ago. the docs may be better now.
<fruitwerks-web> then do: mysql -u root mysql and then UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('newpass') WHERE User='root'; FLUSH PRIVILEGES; exit;
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  now a days  i just ssh in and use x forwarding.
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, I tried all that and sice it failed I tried removing mysql-server package completely by using the remove competely option(along with config files) from Synaptic..
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: I found an Ubuntu help page that is relatively new-
<erUSUL> opensorcerer: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/442
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  one issue i had was that there were like 2+ differnt 'free' nx variants ouit. so the docs sort of jumped around.
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, Then I tried reinstalling it, then it all went fine untill the root password setting screen, where it gave me an error..
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: I read that the option -XC is even more promising.
<leagris> opensorcerer, or apt-get --purge remove mysql-server, will get ride of the server and its config files so a reinstall wil bring defaults
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  for X forwarding over ssh?
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: try what I just said
<jwhisnant> ok, when I start my computer after I did the most recent package upgrades, I get a login prompt; how do I fix it ?
<Guest9931> fuck i'm stoned
<fidyduce> is there a way for me to run the "dd" command without "sudo", whenever i use the prefix "sudo" the resulting file structure is RO for me when mounted as just a usb, or even when the usb has been booted i can not make any changes. all i need to do is add on more file to the usb after the iso is installed can someone help me please.....
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis bullgard: FreeNX was confusing and hard to get working 4 years ago. TeamViewer is a lot easier
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<IdleOne> !language | Guest9931
<ubottu> Guest9931: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<opensorcerer> leagris, Ok lemme try this command-line way now..
<Dr_Willis> jwhisnant:  login and try 'startx' look for error messages.
<Guest9931> i mean, dude i'm stoned
<Dr_Willis> Teamviewer - IS a lot easier to get going.. but it sorrt of has differnt design goals. :)
<Guest9931> sorry about the lanauge guys
<bullgard> IdleOne: Good to know. --  Thank you.
<Guest9931> anyone got a burger
<IdleOne> Guest9931: This is #ubuntu not #stonerchat. take it somewhere else please
<fidyduce> bullgard: lol!
<Guest9931> i'm the only one in that channel
<Guest9931> ok
<opensorcerer> guys where can I post a screenshot to share in this channel.
<IdleOne> !paste | opensorcerer
<ubottu> opensorcerer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fidyduce> is there a way for me to run the "dd" command without "sudo", whenever i use the prefix "sudo" the resulting file structure is RO for me when mounted as just a usb, or even when the usb has been booted i can not make any changes. all i need to do is add on more file to the usb after the iso is installed can someone help me please.....
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: uhh imagebin, imagebam, tinypic
<fruitwerks-web> fidyduce: is the usb mounted rw?
<dohh3> Hey guys, trying to install ubuntu from backtrack4, but the cd drive doesn't work - can I use the iso to install from image?
<fruitwerks-web> fidyduce: you can just su
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: no, after the iso is installed it is mounted as RO
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: ok how
<fruitwerks-web> fidyduce: then remount it rw (if that is the real issue)
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: baby steps with me lol
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: yes that is the only issue
<ugliefrog> i have xbmc installed...with addon mythbox.....i can see upcoming recordings program guide...but i cant see the recordings after they are done
<fruitwerks-web> mount -o remount,rw /usbdrive/mountpoint
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, erUSUL , This is the error that I got while trying to reinstall MySQL -http://imagebin.org/141295
<opensorcerer> IdleOne, Thanks..
<IdleOne> opensorcerer: welcome
<mib_mib> hi guys, my ubuntu is running slow, and it seems that rtkit-daemon is using ~ 25% of CPU -- why would this be?
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: follow my instructions from earlier
<Dr_Willis> dohh3:  install from backtrack4 huh? Why not make a bootable flash drive and boot it to install ubuntu.
<llutz> dohh3: use debootstrap, neither cd-rom nor usb needed
<jwhisnant> startx - failed to load nvidia kernel driver, check log ... any suggestions, other than try to reinstall the driver, probably just kernel upgrade
<bullgard> IdleOne: You dont mean irc://freenode/freenx ? It does not exist.
<erUSUL> opensorcerer: click forward? then reset the password as esplained by fruitwerks-web or via the link i posted?
<dohh3> llutz, ok, where is that on the cd image? under /boot?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  not every one has tools that support irc type urls :)
<llutz> dohh3: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: no dice
<opensorcerer> erUSUL, The thing is that MySQL-server installation didn't complete, I had to do an Xkill to kill that window as in the screenshot. So not sure till what step the package got installed.
<llutz> bullgard:  #NX
<fruitwerks-web> fidyduce: what filesystem is on the usb?
<IdleOne> llutz: that's it.
<fruitwerks-web> nx rocks :)
<opensorcerer> erUSUL, Should I try a sudo spt-get install mysql-server now?
<opensorcerer> erUSUL, Sorry apt-get
<erUSUL> why not?
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: it is installed, just run those few commands
<leagris> opensorcerer, if a package did not finish install you may apt-get install -f or dpkg-reconfigure package
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, My installtion had to be killed in mid-way so not completed. What to do now.
<opensorcerer> leagris, Ok I'll try that.
<microboy> hi
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: use the command line and install it apt, then try what I have been saying
<fruitwerks-web> I think that last kernel update broke my nic
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you very much for your help.
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: crunchbang live iso is installed on it
<fruitwerks-web> fidyduce: what are you trying to do exactly?
<opensorcerer> leagris, fruitwerks-web I tried the sudo apt-get install -f it completed, but didn't ask me for a root password setup... This is the output-http://paste.ubuntu.com/575994/
<opensorcerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575994/
<fidyduce> fruitwerks-web: i want to install the iso to a usb, then move a 2Meg or so to the usb and then boot the usb on subsequent machines and access the file from terminal.... none of that has anything to do with the fact that other iso's install and you can still use the usb as a storage medium when it is not boot live.... so there is my issue after installing the iso to the usb i can not make any changes while either booted or mounted as storage...
<Ububegin> I cant boot up my Ubuntu and have been getting this /*  status: {DRDY ERR} */.... I thot of using my LiveCD and running fsck to fix the harddisk..
<dohh3> llutz, can I pm to make sure on the commands? They seem to be valid for earlier archives. Cheers :)
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: great, now reset your password with the instrcutions we gave you 15 minutes ago
<Jeruvy> !info camera
<ubottu> Package camera does not exist in maverick
<Ububegin> Or is there something else I coud do
<microboy> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN   -freedom
<fruitwerks-web> Ububegin: that is a bad one, you might need a forensic recovery live cd to get past that
<Ububegin> fruitwerks-web:  Oh where can i that..
<Ububegin> get that , i mean
<dmesg> hi , how to set libtorrent_cflags env variable
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, Ok lemme check that..
<fruitwerks-web> Ububegin: I have had the most luck (all around) with this one http://www.sysresccd.org/
<dmesg>  how to set libtorrent_cflags env variable
<Ububegin> fruitwerks-web: Hi, But i can still access my Linux partition via the LiveCD and can still duat boot into windows vista..
<fruitwerks-web> Ububegin: you will need to disable scanning of that drive though - at boot, it will check all disks for a preferences / home dir - odd, well boot up that cd and use some of the tools on it to check the disk, I am surprised you can do anything on that drive getting that error
<Ububegin> fruitwerks-web: kk, dude.. I will dl the systemCD and have a go... Btw, I need not have to worry about the data in the windows partition , right
<Ububegin> fruitwerks-web: I mean shld I be backing it up
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, leagris I tried to change the password of root, this is what happened-
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, leagris http://paste.ubuntu.com/575996/
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, It gives me an error t the Mysql prompt- mysql> UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('123456') WHERE User='root';
<opensorcerer> ERROR 130 (HY000): Incorrect file format 'user'
<fruitwerks-web> Ububegin: that cd will not modify any data unless you tell it to - I would dd-rescue the whole disk if possible
<fruitwerks-web> opensorcerer: stop mysql, cd /var/lib/mysql and rm -rf mysql, then start mysql and follow the instructions
<fruitwerks-web> or copy that folder somewhere safe instead of removing it
<fruitwerks-web> - rebooting to old kernel ... brb
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, I'm unable to do a  cd /var/lib/mysql
<opensorcerer> fruitwerks-web, It shows mohazin@saji-laptop:/var/lib$ cd mysql/
<opensorcerer> bash: cd: mysql/: Permission denied
<yeats> opensorcerer: try putting 'sudo' before the command
<opensorcerer> yeats, I tried that as well and got-
<opensorcerer> yeats, mohazin@saji-laptop:/var/lib$ sudo cd mysql/
<opensorcerer> sudo: cd: command not found
<dmesg> i am keeping get this error after compiling rtorrent "./configure" , error message SET libtorrent_cflags,libtorrent_LIBS  to avoid call pkg-config"
<ugliefrog> anyone here use xbmc as a front end to mythbuntu.....xbmc channel has 177 and they are all asleep
<yeats> opensorcerer: do 'sudo -i', then try the command (warning: this let's you become root)
<dmesg> any one know
<opensorcerer> yeats, Now I get- mohazin@saji-laptop:/var/lib$ sudo -i cd mysql/
<opensorcerer> -bash: line 0: cd: mysql/: No such file or directory
<Guest65564> hey everyone. i'm a newbiu in ubuntu. i use linux mint. when the system goes to hibernate, it cannot be wake up. it will get black screen.
<IceClaw> than never go to hibernate :D
<yeats> opensorcerer: I'm not sure what the other person was suggesting... I just knew how to get around your permissions issue - maybe someone else will know
<opensorcerer> yeats, Ok thanks.. The other person is now off.  :(
<Meta> rg
<BluesKaj> dmesg, yeah , use the default rtorrent in the repos , sometimes compiling from source has unexpected problems and the versions may not be fully developed
<petn-randall> Hi, can anyone point me to the documentation of ureadahead? I'm trying to find out which kernel patches are needed on a vanilla kernel for it to work.
<yeats> petn-randall: man ureadahead?
<IdleOne> petn-randall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434502
<petn-randall> yeats: that only covers the command line arguments to the daemon, not the kernel patch part
<IdleOne> petn-randall: might try asking in #ubuntu-dev or maybe #ubuntu-server
<petn-randall> IdleOne: Doesn't cover which kernel patches are needed, either :( but thanks
<petn-randall> IdleOne: sounds like it's worth a shot asking there
<petn-randall> IdleOne: thanks
<dohh3> whats the current version alias?
<IdleOne> maverick Meerkat
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<DaGeek247> natty narwall!
<dohh3> which would work with dboostrap?
<IdleOne> DaGeek247: no the current is Maverick
<DaGeek247> lol
 * DaGeek247 sings 'narwalls, narwalls, swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion!'
<poor_guy> hello
<DaGeek247> hai
<fruitwerks> yeah it was the new kernel that broke my network]
<IdleOne> it is spelled Narwhal btw
<DaGeek247> blecgh
<fruitwerks> opensorcerer - get anywhere yet?
<bazhang> DaGeek247, stop that
<DaGeek247> ?
<fruitwerks> why are we talking about marine mamals?
<DaGeek247> jes cuz
<poor_guy> I have a long time problem with Ubuntu 10.10. I can't get sound to work in headphones jack! Codec: VIA VT1708S
<poor_guy> VIA VT17xx/VT18xx/VT20xx
<bazhang> !ot > DaGeek247
<ubottu> DaGeek247, please see my private message
<poor_guy> ========================
<poor_guy>   auto		BIOS setup (default)
<FloodBot2> poor_guy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poor_guy> bazhang: :)
<poor_guy> so if it's auto I cannot use other hda intel models?
<poor_guy> :(
<DaGeek247> bazhang no one is in the offtopic talking. i came here :)
<Autoclesis> Ninja Newt!
<Autoclesis> there are not a lot of common animal words starting with N
<fruitwerks> ok so anyone have a solution to nfs server just dying and requiring a reboot to fix?
<IdleOne> Just because nobody is talking in -offtopic does not mean it is ok to be offtopic in here
<bazhang> DaGeek247, that does not mean this becomes the chat channel. keep it there
<poor_guy> What is the snd-hda-intel model for VIA VT1708S ?
<azizLIGHTS> i need to download urls from rss feeds, what should i use (command line) .... later i want to wget the urls and browse the pages offline
<DaGeek247> darn it. ok.
<poor_guy> need help!
<fruitwerks> azizLIGHTS php / curl :)
<azizLIGHTS> more detail please?
<Phong_> hi guys, i have question, i want to execute a command  how can i do that?
<Phong_> create bash or something
<Phong_> example i wan to do this   'cp something '
<ugliefrog> how to i access a folder on another pc on my network...I need to find out what to type in
<Phong_> and want to have it as alias
<Phong_> that way i dont have to really type long text
<aeon-ltd> Phong_: create the alias in .bashrc
<poor_guy> no one to help a poor guy like me?
<Phong_> ok
<Phong_> how can i get to bashrc ?
<vsair> vi ~/.bashrc
<poor_guy> Phong_: it's in you homne dir
<poor_guy> nano ~/.bashrc
<yeats> ugliefrog: is the other PC running Linux?
<fruitwerks> azizLIGHTS - start here http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/news/how-to-read-an-rss-feed-with-php-screencast/ and this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Phong_> ok how to have alias?
<Phong_> alias blalba= something?
<vsair> alias xxx="xxx"
<yeats> Phong_: there are examples in your .bashrc
<azizLIGHTS> fruitwerks: whats the better channel to ask
<azizLIGHTS> fruitwerks: thx
<IdleOne> Phong_: alias copy="command goes here"
<ugliefrog> yeats, yes..mythbuntu
<fruitwerks> azizLIGHTS ##php
<poor_guy> alias update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<fruitwerks> azizLIGHTS you can also download the whole feed as a page with lynx / links via the command line
<poor_guy> like that
<sina> k
<yeats> ugliefrog: do 'ssh username@XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX' where XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX is the Mythbuntu machine's IP address
<azizLIGHTS> fruitwerks: lynx --dump? and then parse with sed/awk?
<fruitwerks> azizLIGHTS yeah, that works too, but it will be cleaner in php
<azizLIGHTS> fruitwerks: i see. thanks very much
<poor_guy> bug http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2764715.html
<yeats> ugliefrog: if you prefer GUI, you can do the same thing from Places -> Connect to server...
<IdleOne> Phong_: after you add your aliases you will either need to restart the terminal app or do << source ~/.bashrc >>  for the aliases to work
<Phong_> IdleOne, single or double quote?
<IdleOne> single
<Phong_> IdleOne, thanks got it works
<IdleOne> welcome
<Phong_> ok i have question
<ugliefrog> yeats, ill try that to..Im trying to get to my mythbuntu recordins folder...Its a fight when you dont know the lingo..thanks for the point tho
<Phong_> i want to have a script do multi task
<Phong_> how can i do that?
<Phong_> think as windows...i use .bat
<Phong_> i want to have a list of task in command
<oCean> Phong_: you can create bash script
<Phong_> how
<DaGeek247> *.sh
<Phong_> example ?
<Phong_> lol
<oCean> Phong_: open new .sh file, enter all commands, save
<Phong_> with ?
<Phong_> pico ?
<DaGeek247> gedit
<oCean> Phong_: make it executable (chmod +x myscript.sh) and execute ./myscript.sh
<Phong_> pico oh
<yeats> ugliefrog: if you want a "permanent" connection between the two computers, you should investigate NFS
<oCean> Phong_: whatever is your favorite editor. I use vi
<yeats> !nfs | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<IdleOne> pico, nano, gedit, use your preferred editor
<Phong_> i see
<Phong_> ok let me try
<yeats> Phong_: nano is easier than vi for beginners (and is the default editor)
<Phong_> ok after that, can i make alias myscrip ='path to .sh"
<Phong_> right?
<vsair> yeah
<Phong_> oh okay thanks
<yeats> Phong_: no spaces around the
<yeats> =
<yeats> sign
<amin> I need hostname.sh init script
<oCean> amin: to do what
<amin> any one provide me with that?
<amin> oCean: what should it normally
<amin> do
<oCean> amin: you need the default upstart script?
<amin>  yes
<aadem> i just installed ubuntu on my girlfriends dads computer because he kept getting viruses surfing the web.  Every time ubuntu loads , even during the install, the screen flashes and scrambles at least once every 30 seconds.  Ive already installed the proprietary drivers that ubuntu found, this IS a display driver issue correct?
<oCean> amin: I think you just should reinstall hostname, it's the package that creates those scripts
<oCean> amin: /etc/init.d/hostname, /etc/init/hostname etc
<maskoes> test
<oCean> maskoes: we can see you
<maskoes> thank you
<ruan> aadem: looks like a driver issue
<amin> oCean: host name is already install
<oCean> amin: use --reinstall
<ruan> aadem: could possibly be the monitor,does it scramble after 30 seconds in the bios?
<aadem> well i have it dual booting with windows and windows / bios/ everything else no scramble whatsoever
<aadem> not a one
<ruan> aadem: ah ok
<aadem> so i figured it was the generic video driver ubuntu loads with the kernel
<aadem> but than the proprietary driver had no effect, so i may want to check the manufacturers web site i guess :) thanks for your help i appreciate it
<DaGeek247> aadem its a bug
<amin> oCean: but /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<amin> -bash: /etc/init.d/hostname.sh: No such file or directory
<aadem> DaGeek your farmiliar with this?
<DaGeek247> aadem i got something like it before
<oCean> amin: correct, it is 'hostname' not .sh
<aadem> ohhhh okay did you become acustomed to it, or did you find a way to fix it hehe
<poor_guy> E: Unable to locate package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.35-27-generic
<DaGeek247> aadem i dont know how to program drivers, so my solution was getting a cheap $5 replacement. :/
<poor_guy> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.35-27-generic'
<oCean> poor_guy: what version are you using (ubuntu)?
<poor_guy> maverick
<aadem> hah good thinkin :D   some part of me was hoping there was something i could do in xorg.conf to fix it lol.  sounds like the problems in the actual driver source itself :)  ive got my answers owe you one
<gluon> how can I disable hibernate and suspend?
<poor_guy> this makes me frustrated
<poor_guy> bad hardware support
<aadem> system pref power management for me gluon
<DaGeek247> aadem if you have an old graphics card hanging around put itin and see if it fixes the problem
<poor_guy> oh wait
<oCean> poor_guy: maybe the linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-27-generic ?
<gluon> aadem: I mean how to disable the options from the shutdown menu
<ruan> poor_guy: linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<gluon> so that a user can't hibernate
<poor_guy> oCean: i didnt update the repositories :P
<poor_guy> installing.
<aadem> oohh sorry gluon that would take some research
<gluon> np
<gluon> I'll do it myself
<keplenk> hey guys, does anybody know what fan control program ubuntu 10.10 use by default?
<keith27> does anybody know why there would be activity on my vboxne network adapter when i am not running virtual box ?
<Jasonn> keith27: messed up stats?
<Jasonn> keith27: could also be because you didnt turn off your vb
<BostX> hi
<poor_guy> ruan: what package is that?
<keith27> jasonn nope its not running at all
<ruan> poor_guy: not sure, i looked in synaptic
<BostX> anyone knows why im getting this openvpn error: "Note: cannot open openvpn_up_de081fa40736957e5630b2fe63e18c27.tmp for WRITE"
<Jasonn> keith27: Lets just say that Ubuntu's network controls/interface/calculations arent always the best
<petn-randall> keith27: How are you measuring activity? You running wireshark on it?
<BostX> and after that: "TLS Auth Error: could not write username/password to file: openvpn_up_de081fa40736957e5630b2fe63e18c27.tmp"
<Jasonn> BostX: its a read-only file
<keith27> petn-randall: firestarter
<Jasonn> BostX: try sudo -i and then your command
<Jasonn> BostX: not all together**
<BostX> Jasonn, well yea... but the file was created by /etc/init.d/openvpn
<bibic682> HELP!!    upgraded to 10.10 and I have no sound in java online
<Jasonn> BostX: run the command sudo -i
<Jasonn> bibic682: try reinstalling java
<BostX> Jasonn, I do "sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start", u mean the '-i' is missing... ? i'll try it
<azizLIGHTS> fruitwerks: ubuntu package: rsstail is good
<poor_guy> Who hates bugs?
<Jasonn> BostX: no, sudo -i is a separate command, try that
<ruan> poor_guy: who doesn't?
<azizLIGHTS> fruitwerks: its like tail but for rss
<poor_guy> ruan: programmers?
<DaGeek247> poor_guy, me! they bite so hard!
<bibic682> Jasonn: I tried that a few times and even tried different versions
<ruan> poor_guy: why wouldn't programmers hate bugs?
<Jasonn> BostX: sudo -i makes you the root user in all commands you type, and THEN in a new line, type the command you want
<poor_guy> ruan: gives them a job too
<poor_guy> brb
<ruan> poor_guy: lol
<Jasonn> bibic682: try also removing the program files
<DaGeek247> and they make me SO itchy!
<bibic682> ok will try
<BostX> Jasonn, hmm.. no success... the same error as before
<BostX> :(
<Jasonn> BostX: can you look for the file and see if its "read only"?
<xfgghjlsine> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from GroupManager.jar Can some one explain what is wrong here
<Jasonn> BostX: with "gksudo nautilus"
<BostX> Jasonn, hmmm... I cannot find the file...
<BostX> Jasonn, do u know where it might be?
<BostX> Jasonn, i tried /tmp/, /var/log/ but its not there
<Jasonn> BostX: First, type this into your terminal: gksudo nautilus
<mr-rich> any good work around for the no /dev/mixer errors yet?
<Jasonn> BostX: BostX It will open up a file manager with root privelages
<Jasonn> BostX: THEN what you have to do is go to: /etc/init.d/openvpn
<cylent> What would be considered 'one step down' from Gnome and KDE but not fvwm, blackbox, or even just term, as a WM?
<keith27> how come my eth0 doesn't show up in wireshark?
<cylent> keith27, I had to use root
<Jasonn> cylent: Xubuntu
<azizLIGHTS> how do i delete the word the cursor is on in bash
<bazhang> cylent, openbox and lxde
<Krycek> keith27: are you using eth0?
<cylent> kk, ty guys
<keith27> Krycek: yes its my only interface
<Krycek> XD
<edbian> azizLIGHTS, pressing the delete key?
<n1cky> anyone installed VDR?
<cylent> keith27, need permissions and I dunno why.. I had to sudo wireshark
<sur07> buenos dias
<azizLIGHTS> edbian: thats easy for you, i am on ssh and lag 5+ seconds. if i hit one too many times del key or backspace key. i will have deleted everything and have to typ e all over again
<bibic682> Jasson:  I am trying thru synaptic to remove the open jre and it won't mark for removal....script for removing that?
<edbian> azizLIGHTS, count ?
<azizLIGHTS> not useful
<azizLIGHTS> thanks edbian
<edbian> azizLIGHTS, Where are you connecting to that you have so much lag?
<azizLIGHTS> this is not the issue
<alsuna> bibic682: in a terminal: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<BostX> Jasonn, it must be somewhere in tmp_dir
<bibic682> ok
<keith27> cylent its working as root thanks
<Jasonn> BostX: if you are trying to run file "/etc/init.d/openvpn" then that is where it is
<AcePreshaw> how can i get the network icon back on my panel im on 10.04 LTS
<wwssass> .
<cylent> keith27, just be careful =)
<n1cky> anyone installed VDR with skystar?
<chombee> Can I run memtest from an installed Ubuntu, or do I need a LiveCD/USB? There doesn't seem to be a way to get the grub menu on boot
<keith27> cylent what should i be aware of in trying to be careful?
<AcePreshaw> !me
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: rightclck on the panel -> add to panel, then find the network manager in the list
<Jasonn> chombee: You can do it from GRUB
<cylent> keith27, ... that you are 'root' ;)
<Dr_Willis> chombee:  if its hidden (on a single os system thats the default) hold/tap the shift key at the right time.. or edit the grub configs to make it never hide.
<chombee> Jasonn: How to get into grub?
<keith27> is there anything i should avoid doing
<AcePreshaw> opps
<chombee> shift key
<Dr_Willis> I hate how it auto-hides  by default.
<chombee> ok, rebooting
<AcePreshaw> alsuna i cant see it
<Jasonn> chombee: no idea, you have to do it in the boot process, but im not sue what key you press
<cylent> keith27, nothing come to mind, no.. just exercise caution
<AcePreshaw> alsuna i cant see it
<cylent> wireshark FAQ spoke of not being able to access , I guess any packet sniffer, if not root or privileged.
<Jasonn> !grub | chombee
<ubottu> chombee: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AcePreshaw> ?
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: if the notification applet in your panel?
<justfortoday_> has anyone noticed anything about the bin ary pay loads in met a sploit not being picked u p by A v G free edition?
<AcePreshaw> yea
<keith27> how come i get an icmp destination unreachable (port unreachable) like every second on my lo interface ?
<AcePreshaw> it is
<AcePreshaw> i cant see it
<justfortoday_> I just tested with standard settings and named it notes.exe and it wasn't picked uo even in the startup folder after reboot, it never has done this in the past
<AcePreshaw> yea is not comeing up
<Jasonn> keith27: does the port exist and is open?
<AcePreshaw> alsuna is not there
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: lets find out if the network manager applet is running. what does "ps -A | grep nm-applet" give?
<keith27> jasonn the port is closed but what could be creating the failed attempts in the first place ?
<Jasonn> how do i get a static IP addr configd on my net adapter in xubuntu?
<Jasonn> keith27: if the port is closed, then you cant ping it... because it doesnt exist
<AcePreshaw> root@ace-laptop:/home/ace# ps -A | grep nm-applet
<AcePreshaw>  1494 ?        00:00:00 nm-applet
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  the network manager tool should have settings to allow that.
<justfortoday_> Jasonn: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<AcePreshaw> there i did it in the Root alsina
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: I cant get to the network manager tool though...
<keith27> jasonn im not trying to ping it or anything i'm trying to figure out what is running
<AcePreshaw> alsuna
<AcePreshaw> sry
<Jasonn> keith27: sudo -i && top
<edbian> keith27, If something was running you could ping it
<Jasonn> keith27: run that command
<deface> htop
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: ok, so the applet is running, and you are sure the applet called "notification applet" is in your panel? (not exactly sure about the name, I'm not on an english machine here)
<keith27> jasonn what does that do
<sacarlson> Jasonn: other option is this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<AcePreshaw> yea is up
<Jasonn> keith27: it tells you all the processes that are taking up memory
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: is there anything in it?
<Jasonn> sacarlson: im running xubuntu, the network tab isnt there for me in the top bar
<AcePreshaw> sond bat and msgs
<AcePreshaw> im on it as we chat
<Diverdude> if i type ss on my machine and see an unknown ip where it says 192.168.1.87:ssh for local address and port, does it mean somebody tried to log in via ssh to my server?
<Diverdude> i tried looking up the remote ip...its some adress from chile
<sacarlson> Jasonn: that link has nothing to do with your tabs it requires modifing /etc/network/interfaces files and other
<MagicJ> I have a ralink RT2800 wifi dongle.  to some extent it is sort of working in that when I plug it in the network manager starts showing the possibility of wifi connections and iwconfig sees it.  But the network connections fo not include a list and I can not connect out - what step do I need>  (10l.4)
<Jasonn> sacarlson: thank you :)
<iocor> I need a way to fully backup my system that preserves as much space as possible
<AcePreshaw> alsuna is not there
<iocor> does anyone have any ideas?
<Jasonn> MagicJ: Drivers
<AcePreshaw> i can see all the icons at the top
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: kk I don
<MagicJ> what do u mean Jasonn?
<AcePreshaw> ?
<edbian> iocor, backup is a little more manual I've found in Linux.  Try searching there are some great backup apps in the repos
<Jasonn> MagicJ: are the drivers installed?
<AcePreshaw> alsuna sry cna u help me or not
<MagicJ> Jasonn:  I guess that is th question, and the answer is probably no, what do I need to do to find out/install then
<dtrf4837> in Other Software, should i have everything clicked?
<Jasonn> !wifi | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sacarlson> MagicJ: are the networks you want to connect to encrypted?  if so try wicd or any method that uses wpa_supplicant like wpagui
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: kk I don't have any more ideas... last thing i can think of: you could try stopping the nm-applet and remove the notification aplet from the panel and then reverse again.
<AcePreshaw> ok
<AcePreshaw> is work now is the icon i want back
<MagicJ> Jasonn:  When I use other dongles all works well, so if anything it must be specific to this set of chips - so how do I fibd what drivers I need
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: good
<Jasonn> MagicJ: do you know the model number?
<AcePreshaw> yea now the icon
<MagicJ> Jasonn: not really, dmesg shows that it sees it etc but does not give me a model # as such
<sacarlson> MagicJ: the wpa_suplicant driver works with most devices
<Algabe> alguien tiene la configuracion de noip2.conf?
<alsuna> AcePreshaw: i don't understand
<MagicJ> sacrlson:  what is that and where/how do I find it
<Jasonn> !es | algabe
<ubottu> algabe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MagicJ> sacarlson: what is that and how do I use/find it
<sacarlson> MagicJ: it is used in the wicd and wpagui packages   sudo apt-get install wicd
<AcePreshaw> !caps
<MagicJ> sacarlson: will install that brb
<zth> i would like to see what device that is mounted to /media/PHONE CARD, how can i find that? i mean what device in /dev/
<sacarlson> MagicJ: but you didn't tell me if you are encrypted so I'm not sure it will help you
<AcePreshaw> YEA mee too
<zth> i wanna make an image of my phonecard
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, I have the ralink 2870 USB wifi adapter (Belkin) and it runs fine on wicd . you might want to consider it.
<Develman> hi all, pcmanfm does not start anymore as user. there is no logging when i start it from console. if i start it as root it comes up with an error: no permission
<Develman>  what can i do? i have already reinstalled it but with no effect
<Jasonn> !fishing | AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MagicJ> sacarlson: as I say it does not even show me the list of networks - there are wpa and open ones here - as shown by other dongles
<SnowmanX11> Does anybody have an MSI GX720? Could you make surround sound on it?
<BluesKaj> !wicd | MagicJ
<aeon-ltd> is ubottu down or something?
<anon> Hi. I'm looking for a file-tagging solution (standalone software, nautilus add-on, anything) that allows me to tag files and subsequently search using these tags. Anyone knows if such a thing exists please?
<AcePreshaw> ye
<AcePreshaw> a
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: what do u mean?  I am installing it npw
<BluesKaj> ok, MagicJ , I wasn't sure
<snimavat> I just updated my new installation of ubuntu server
<snimavat> and now cant login to ssh
<snimavat> connection refused
<RobbiePreshaw11> !help
<snimavat> did it change the port?
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: sacarlson:  I did the install and it tried to start wicd and gave me a 'fail'
<Jasonn> !enter | snimavat
<ubottu> snimavat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> MagicJ: oh if you don't already see networks then maybe your problem is rfkill
<snimavat> Whts the default ssh port for ubuntu server
<edbian> snimavat, 22
<Jasonn> snimavat: its port 22
<snimavat> connection refused
<deface> snimavat, its set to listen on localhost only by default
<MagicJ> sacarlson: what is rfkill
<snimavat> what
<zth> how can i look up what /dev-device that's mounted to a specific folder?
<BluesKaj> MagicJ, did you set up the paramters in the wicd gui?
<snimavat> How can i change it
<sacarlson> MagicJ: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rfkill.1.html
<Jasonn> snimavat: then what did you set on configuration?
<snimavat> I cant login using ssh now
<Jasonn> snimavat: did you install openSSH on your server?>
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: I just did the sudo apt-get install - it asked me ONLY, which users to add to the group and I did do that
<sacarlson> MagicJ: rfkill will enable and disable your wifi device and tell you if it is enabled
<deface> snimavat, #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<deface> snimavat, can you ssh localhost  ?
<snimavat> i was logged in using ssh, i did apt-get upgrade, thn loged out and now when i try to login, connection refused on port 22
<snimavat> No, its a VPS
<edbian> snimavat, Can you ping the machine?  Can you physically walk up to the machine?
<snimavat> I can ping, i cant walk to machine, its a vps
<deface> snimavat, use the control panel from your hosting company to reboot it
<snimavat> edbian: ?
<Jasonn> snimavat: tell the provider/host of the VPS to reconfigure SSH for you then
<snimavat> reboot would solve the issue ?
<edbian> snimavat, a reboot might.  But how are you gonna reboot without logging in?
<deface> edbian, its hosted elsewhere, he should have a control panel
<Jasonn> edbian: with the hoting company's CP
<llutz> snimavat: don't you have a recovery-console/rescue-system available?
<edbian> snimavat, My next instruction would be to go to the machine and log in normally.  Check that ssh is running, check the config file, try to log in from that machine into itself.
<MagicJ> sacarlson: rfkill lists one device and says that it is unblocked
<snimavat> I can login to solusvm
<deface> edbian, its a colo, go google 'vps'
<edbian> deface, snimavat my mistake.  Try to reboot it
<sacarlson> MagicJ: well with that and you still don't see AP's then maybe it's the lower driver to the device
<anon2847> Hi. I'm looking for a file-tagging solution (standalone software, nautilus add-on, anything) that allows me to tag files and subsequently search using these tags. Anyone knows if such a thing exists please?
<snimavat> lemme reboot
<MagicJ> sacarlson: that makes sense - so how do I find out what and get it
<dubin> hello
<Jasonn> anon2847: Please dont double paste, we are volunteers, we help you if we can, otherwise, we dont know the answer
<waxrose> Hello.
<dubin> where are you ?
<BluesKaj> MagicJ,  what about wep or wpa encyption and passwords in the wicd gui dialog?
<anon2847> Jasonn, sorry I saw Chanserv kicking me, I thought my msg didn't deliver
<sacarlson> MagicJ: I have ralink devices and they work fine out of the box but you can google your sudo lshw of the device and see what comes of it
<Jasonn> anon2847: nah, no problem at all, just a friendly reminder :)
<MagicJ> sacarlson: dmesg telss me that there is a registered device rt2800usb-phy1:
<dubin> who are you ??
<dubin> And where are you from ?
<Jasonn> !ot | dubin
<ubottu> dubin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MagicJ> BluesKaj: remember I am not getting as far as seeing a list of networks
<friendishan> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Y-IM-9-smileys-for-Pidgin-39684.shtml - I need help in installing this
<sacarlson> MagicJ: well my ralink uses rt73 I've never seen that driver in use.  many times it may require black list drivers until the one that works is found
<Jasonn> friendishan: What part are you at?
<friendishan> trying to run install.sh
<friendishan> Jasonn: trying to run install.sh
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, I still think he needs to configure the driver settings ..telling us what it doesn't do isn't helping
<MagicJ> sacarlson: lshw shows it to be there - mac address etc - nt much more info though - what am I looking for
<Jasonn> friendishan: did you already cd the folder?
<Jasonn> friendishan: cd into the folder**
<friendishan> Jasonn: I'm a newbie, don't know much, what do i need to do?
<sacarlson> MagicJ: I see others have had problems with that device http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5835
<hylian> i was wondering how to start a console app, like nano from gnome, for instance alt-f2, or in the menu.
<Jasonn> friendishan: did you already untar the file??
<friendishan> Yep
<friendishan> Jasonn: Yep
<Jasonn> friendishan: do: cd FILELOCATIONHERE
<dtrf4837> when you access xorg.conf, is it supposed to be empty?
<friendishan> Jasonn: file location path to install.sh?
<ruan> dtrf4837: mine isn't empty
<MagicJ> sacarlson: not sure what that page gives me - I do not have errors in the dmesg file - it looks like it works
<Jasonn> friendishan: file location to the folder containing install.sh | Basically where you untarred the file
<waxrose> hylian, Some thing like this ? http://do.davebsd.com/
<sacarlson> MagicJ: I haven't found a solution only more people trying things here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9939138
<hylian> how do i set up an app that normally is console only, i.e. nano, in a gui environment like gnome? (in stead of opening gnome-terminal, and then the app)
<dtrf4837> ruan is it supposed to be empty after you just installed ubuntu?
<hylian> waxrose, i will check that out, thanx
<ruan> dtrf4837: not sure
<waxrose> hylian, It allows you to quickly launch applications and no problem.
<hylian> waxrose, no. i want to make a menu link to programs like nano, mocp, etc.
<waxrose> oh
<friendishan> Jasson: friendishan@craptast:~$ sudo cd /home/friendishan/ymsmiley/smileythemeinstall/install.sh
<friendishan> [sudo] password for friendishan:
<friendishan> sudo: cd: command not found
<friendishan> friendishan@craptast:~$
<FloodBot2> friendishan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<friendishan> err.. forgot to use paste
<hylian> waxrose, what has to happen is that first something like gnome-terminal runs, and then it runs the console only app, like nano. i know it can be done, but i have been unsuccessfull using google to find it.
<ruan> sudo cd?
<llutz> friendishan: no sudo, no cd and for sure no "sudo cd". just" /home/friendishan/ymsmiley/smileythemeinstall/install.sh"
<Guest67322> SEXO
<Jasonn> friendishan: why are you using sudo? Just do Cd, and dont include the install.sh in the file name
<dtrf4837> ruan when i see instructions on xorg.conf there's always text in there but mine is always empty so i was just wondering
<waxrose> hylian, Oh so you just want it to auto run when you open it up?
<sacarlson> MagicJ: sounds like many had success with http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ralink-chipset-works-in-ubuntu-jaunty-not-karmic-beta-761949/  blacklist rt2800usb blacklist rt2870sta
<llutz> friendishan: if its not executable, "bash /home/friendishan/ymsmiley/smileythemeinstall/install.sh"
<Jasonn> friendishan: first do: cd ymsmiley
<Jasonn> friendishan: then do: cd smileythemeinstall
<sacarlson> MagicJ: if that fails you should try rotate between them to find what will work for you
<Jasonn> then do ./install.sh
<Untouchab1e> So im trying to Install ubuntu 10.10 x64 on a HP pavilion dv3500 and when booting up the live cd I get: GLib-WARNING ** getpwuid_r(): failed due touknown user id (0)
<hylian> waxrose, no, i can do that. i want to make a button for those programs, so it saves a step. it can be done. and no, not at startup, anytime. i just cant figure the bugger out. :)
<Untouchab1e> followed by an infinite number of "stdin: error 0"
<Untouchab1e> messages
<Untouchab1e> any ideas?
<friendishan> Jasson: I need to just do cd ymsmiley    or there's a path?
<waxrose> hylian, Like a desktop button?
<Jasonn> Untouchab1e: any reason you want the 64 bit?
<MagicJ> sacarlson: anyway to cause that blacklist to be read without re-booting?
<Untouchab1e> Jasonn: yeah? more than 4GB of RAM
<Jasonn> friendishan: you are already auto-placed in: /home/USERNAME
<Jasonn> friendishan: so now you just type cd ymsmiley
<Jasonn> Untouchab1e: try the laternate CD
<Jasonn> Untouchab1e: ALTERNATE*
<hylian> waxrose, by george i think i found it! "gnome-terminal -e 'killall conky'"
<Untouchab1e> Jasonn: yeah, downloading it now
<Jasonn> Untouchab1e: that would honestly be your best bet
<waxrose> hylian, Yeah, I figured you just wanted a desktop launcher which you could easily just put in a command and it'll launch it via terminal.
<Untouchab1e> Jasonn: thanks, ill give it a go
<hylian> waxrose, actually, my intent is to make using the console easier by making some apps available in the gnome menu. i am trying to make console shock less prevolent for a certain family member.
<MagicJ> I haved edited the moidprobe blacklist - any way to cause it to be read without a re-boot
<friendishan> Jasson: friendishan@craptast:~/ymsmiley/smileythemeinstall$ ./install.sh (Enter) friendishan@craptast:~/ymsmiley/smileythemeinstall$
<sacarlson> MagicJ: you can try rmmod ldmod modprobe http://lists.digium.com/pipermail/asterisk-doc/2004-June/000599.html
<waxrose> hylian, Well like I said you could just make desktop launchers that runs those commands.
<Jasonn> friendishan: ok, now type ./install.sh
<dtrf4837> i need to edit xorg.conf. the website i'm looking at has text in the xorg.conf. since mine is empty, should i just copy it and paste it in my xorg.conf?
<Jasonn> !pastebin | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xrdodrx> how do I make the volume bar make a noise when scrolling the slider back in forth like in Windows? I can't judge how loud sound will be
<hylian> waxrose, true, but i like my desktop to be an empty wasteland.  anyways, this command does the trick: gnome-terminal -e 'app name', i.e. gnome-terminal -e 'nano'
<friendishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576027/ Jasson
<ruan> Untouchab1e: remember to verify the integrity of the iso before burning it.
<dtrf4837> i'm doing this to add openchrome drivers
<Untouchab1e> Jasonn: yeah
<Jasonn> friendishan: are you sure that install.sh is in that folder?
<waxrose> hylian, Check out commandlinefu.com as well. They have a lot of nifty tricks that you may be able to implement.
<waxrose> http://commandlinefu.com *
<friendishan> Jasonn: I believe it got executed as the folder smileytheme existed before
<hylian> waxrose, thanks for the tip
<Untouchab1e> ruan: where can I find the MD5 value to compare it to?
<friendishan> Jasson: I used install.sh twice and the second time it gave error
<meelu> i want to install freenx on Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) x64, i had problems before when connecting on my last setup, is there anything i should know about the compatibility and a setup guide for this version because i googled and saw many users run into the same problem with this version but i couldn't find an answer
<ruan> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<meelu> *?
<Untouchab1e> thanks
<waxrose> meelu,  Did you refer to this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<friendishan> Jasson: Thanks it works :)
<Jasonn> friendishan: no problem :)
<meelu> yes waxrose
<snimavat> Guyz.. i just reloaded OS
<snimavat> And not it works
<snimavat> I created a new user and when i login with the new user, i dont see any colors or, prompt starts with $
<Jasonn> !enter | snimavat
<ubottu> snimavat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snimavat> though i have .bashrc but it doesnt seem to have been executed
<Jasonn> snimavat: try reinstalling
<llutz> snimavat: " echo $SHELL" says what?
<snimavat> aah, sh
<waxrose> meelu, Maybe I should have fully read you question. I havn't heard of any compatibility issues. Did you try #nx ?
<snimavat> how do i change it
<waxrose> your*
<llutz> snimavat: usermod
<meelu> IL try now
<meelu> thanks
<waxrose> meelu, No problem. :)
<snimavat> gr8, let me do some googling on it now, thanks a lot
<dtrf4837> i just edited 'File: /var/tmp/xorg.conf.XXlf1v8f' and now i need to save it. how do i save it?
<waxrose> dtrf4837, What are you using to save it?
<llutz> snimavat: usermod -s /bin/bash user
<Haegin> hi, would the retarded behaviour of rubygems installing to /var/lib/gems (which requires root) and then making the installed apps which are symlinked in /usr/bin only readable by the owner (which is, of course, root) be considered a bug?
<dtrf4837> waxrose i opened xorg.conf in terminal
<snimavat> gr8
<waxrose> dtrf4837, vim?
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  opened it with?
<llutz> snimavat: or "man chsh"
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  why  are you editng /var/tmp/xorg.conf/XXxxxxxx  anyway?
<dtrf4837> i opened it with terminal
<Untouchab1e> Jasonn: the alternate CD install says "your installation cd-rom coulndt be mounted. This probably means that the cd-rom was not in the drive. if so you can insert it and try again.
<ramji> hello I've got some visibility issues on google earth
<waxrose> dtrf4837, If it was vim then you can type.... ":w" to save the file.
<snimavat> worked, not it shows me sudhir@domain:~$
<dtrf4837> Dr_Willis because i need to add openchrome drivers. my monitor isnt detected
<waxrose> dtrf4837, Wait, I mean hit the "esc" key first then type ":w"
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  you use the terminal to run programs.. such as 'editorname /path/to/file/to/edit.txt'
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  you want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf i imagine. but it may be making a tmp file.
<snimavat> but still when in home directory and i do ls -l  I get total 0, but when i do nano ~/.bashrc the file exists
<llutz> snimavat: ls -la
<Dr_Willis> snimavat:  ls -al = shows hidden .files
<Jasonn> Untouchab1e: no idea mate, best to ask someone else about this particular issue, i thought the laternate CD might fix it
<waxrose> dtrf4837, It would be helpful if you told us which editor you opened it in though.
<dtrf4837> i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome which was suggested to me
<snimavat> :) thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   or similer...
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  so which editor did you use? vi? nano? pico? gedit?
<tom___> 4
<waxrose> dtrf4837, That is using nano. Use ctrl + x to save.
<dtrf4837> waxrose sorry i didnt understand. ok it says 'GNU nano 2.2.4' on top
<waxrose> dtrf4837, It will then prompt you to save which should be a "y" for yes.
<Wespe> I have some questions.
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  notice at the bootom it mentions ^h and ^x  - the ^ = the ctrl key.
<Wespe> I'd like to use this machine for tor, so my computers at school can bypass the University's firewall.
<waxrose> dtrf4837, Next time you edit a file, instead of using sudoedit, you can use some thing such as "sudo gedit" which will open the file in a more use friendly editor.
<dtrf4837> Dr_Willis oh ok...but i dont see ^h there
<waxrose> user friendly*
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  You understand how it works now.. so read whats there and do what you n eed to do> :)
<Ububegin> d
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  if you did not start it with 'sudo' you may need to save the file to your home. then copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dtrf4837> ok thanks...i was trying to follow what the webpage said to do
<waxrose> dtrf4837, If you want to save that file and exit then press ---->>  ctrl then x ...... "y" for yes to confirm.... and then enter.
<Dr_Willis> dtrf4837:  they assume you know the basics i guess. :)
<waxrose> Wespe, Why do you want to bypass the firewall?
<dtrf4837> hey if i am in terminal and i access xorg.conf from there by typing the command for that, does that mean i am still in that terminal or did i leave the terminal and enter xorg.conf?
<edbian> dtrf4837, You are using the terminal to run a program that views xorg.conf
<dtrf4837> edbian i see
<edbian> dtrf4837, the terminal is not a place (location) it is an app.  Like firefox or irc
<edbian> dtrf4837, yep
<stefwal> QUESTION: where is my trashbin? I want it on my desktop
<mongy> anyone know what file in lxde/lubuntu is equivalent to the /etc/gdm/custom.conf ?
<dtrf4837> ohh
<ruan> is it possible to run more than one process at once with terminal?
<psion> yeah
<ruan> how?
<edbian> ruan, yes, put a & after the command
<waxrose> stefwal, Either ~/Trash or ~/.local/share/Trash
<psion> if you want to start something in the background do: command &
<edbian> ruan, as in firefox&
<ruan> edbian: ah
<edbian> ruan, yep
<waxrose> ~/.Trash *
<psion> if you want to have one terminal but be working on more than one thing, use the screen command
<psion> after typing screen, use ctrl+a+c to create a new window
<psion> ctrl+a+a to return to previous window, ctrl+a+n to go to next window
<ruan> how do i close a window?
<stefwal> waxrose thx
<psion> note that you hold ctrl while pressing both of the keys
<waxrose> stefwal, No problem. :)
<Wespe> waxrose: So I can download torrents.
<Ors> Hi! Could anyone assist me how to set up my PCMCIA usb2.0 4 ports card?
<edbian> ruan, kill that process
<psion> ruan: if you're in a terminal you can hit ctrl+d
<psion> or type exit
<waxrose> Wespe, You probably shouldn't be downloading torrents from school. But you can ssh tunnel if you want to bypass them. Just get a remote server like your own VPS and just ssh tunnel into it. You will probably spend a lot on bandwidth though.
<Wespe> I don't know how to do that.
<psion> Wespe: just google ssh tunneling, there's lots of guides
<Wespe> Alright.
<Wespe> Thanks.
<meelu> whats a simple freenx alternative for ubuntu i can setup very easily so i can view from my wndows pc
<pcpower> vnc ?
<psion> meelu: I use xrdp, it can be easy to setup.  sometimes it becomes a pain though
<meelu> thanks
<waxrose> Wespe, This might help to get you started. http://goo.gl/khyLj
<Hedgehog456> when a window turns blue what does that mean?
<psion> meelu: there's also vino, a program built in that allows remote desktop.  I'm pretty sure it uses vnc and not rdp though
<waxrose> Hedgehog456, A browser window?
<psion> Hedgehog456: it's deprived of oxygen
<waxrose> psion, lol
<piotrek131313> hi
<ruan> lol
<Hedgehog456> no, any window
<edbian> Hedgehog456, They're turning gray because they're 'unresponsive'
<cinnabarisland12> hello, I've just got a HP G62-18SA and can't get the Bluetooth to detect my LG KP500, does anyone know what I can do? (in Windows 7 atm)
<ruan> Hedgehog456: do you mean grey?
<piotrek131313> hi
<waxrose> Hedgehog456, Maybe they lagged out.
<waxrose> lol
<Hedgehog456> maybe, i'm colourblind
<waxrose> ruan, You can type gray or grey. Same meaning.
<edbian> waxrose, he said 'blue' originally
<Atlantic777> I've got some problems with booting ubuntu and xubunut live disks. It just hangs... Ubuntu disk stops at splash screen and xubuntu after chosing to install it. What to do?
<piotrek131313> how to fix grub ??
<ruan> !grub2 | piotrek131313
<ubottu> piotrek131313: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<waxrose> edbian, I know,  I just can't read properly at that moment. haha
<piotrek131313> installed ubuntu after 7 now 7 will not load
<Atlantic777> Both cds are well burned, i've installed from them many times.
<edbian> Atlantic777, Try booting with the HDD's disconnected
<Logan_> !bluetooth | cinnabarisland12
<ubottu> cinnabarisland12: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Atlantic777> edbian: ok..
<edbian> Atlantic777, Usually a live CD won't boot because the cd is bad or there is some piece of hardware that is not good on the system.  (usually hard to tell cause windows boots regardless of this sort of thing)
<NotTooDumb3> what is the good website where i can download full english movie as one file?
<Logan_> !ot | NotTooDumb3
<ubottu> NotTooDumb3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruan> Atlantic777: otherwise you can try pressing enter at the first livecd screen you get, to go straight to installation
<piotrek131313> funny thing though win7 is still on grub list just doesnt load and comes back to grub menu
<viswanathgs> elricL, ?
<Dr_Willis> Atlantic777:  whasts your video chipset? if its nvidia you may want ty try the 'nomodeset' option. (hit space when you see a man/image at the boot screen, then hit f6 in the options menus)
<ruan> Atlantic777: a text interface that lets you go straight to installation*
<aaadem> is it possible to install another x interface like xfce or even kde without removing gnome.  id like to just be able to switch to xfce with a command but if i dont ubuntu still works just loke normal
<Dr_Willis> aaadem:  you can have a dozen 'desktops' installed at the same time...
<fidyduce> can anyone help me edit an iso??
<edbian> aaadem, yes, just install them in synaptic
<Elirips> fidyduce, what do you want to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> aaadem:  your menus may get a bit cluttered.. but GDm should have a menu to select what desktop to load to.
<edbian> aaadem, Then you choose them with the session menu when you log in
<dbugger> Hello, how can I install the gd PHP module?
<Dr_Willis> aaadem:  i got Gnome, KDE, and Lxde all on this box.
<fidyduce> Elirips: just add a folder to the desktop of the live session...
<Pilif12p> okay... how do i see what i have on one partition if it just won't mount
<mix22891> ------------- Linux more fun More secure More beauty THEN WINDOWS!---------
<Dr_Willis> Pilif12p:  mount it by hand and it gives an error? or what exactly.
<aaadem> lol awesome!  those are just the answeres i was looking for
<Pilif12p> Dr_Willis: tanner@tanner-laptop:~$ mount /dev/sda2 mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Wespe> waxrose: Belated thanks. And w9ith that I got AFK.
<Pilif12p> (Those were 2 lines)
<deveras> I have apache2 installed in the latest ubuntu OS. I've apt got apache and php5, en2mod tells me that the module is loaded, but in the browser it offers to download the php file. I've re-installed both, same thing happends, rebooted apache, same thing
<xfgghjlsine> ok really stupid question now... txt which is blue in terminal is a file correct ?
<psion> Pilif12p: what kind of partition is sda2?
<Dr_Willis> Pilif12p:  you are not giveing the right optiomns to mount..
<waxrose> Wespe, You are welcome. :)
<Elirips> fidyduce, try to mount the .iso file using 'mount -o loop myiso.iso /media/myiso'. Then edit it in there, unmount, and burn the myiso.iso to a new cd/dvd
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Elirips> fidyduce, I *think* that should work
<marcus> Buonasera a tutti
<piotrek131313> is there grub configurator
<piotrek131313> it seemed to be in suse
<psion> Pilif12p: it's mount -t type /dev/sda2 /folder/to/mount/it
<Dr_Willis> piotrek131313:  ive not seen one for ubuntu, yet.
<ruan> piotrek131313: there is a super grub disk, but you can also run update-grub2 from livecd
<_________XD> slax00
<Pilif12p> psion: does it matter where i mount it?
<psion> Pilif12p: if you wanted to mount an ntfs partition, an example would be: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<piotrek131313> what commands shuould start win 7
<psion> Pilif12p: doesn't matter, just make sure you're mounting it to an empty directory
<psion> Pilif12p: by convention, most people mount it inside of /mnt or /media
<piotrek131313> i ve got grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<piotrek131313> is that correct one
<Pilif12p> psion: http://pastebin.com/p8ZGJERH
<edbian> piotrek131313, that's grub 2  :)  Great version number isn't it?
<edbian> piotrek131313, yeah, it's correct
<Guest43769> guys, Im using ubuntu 10.04. I've Ubuntu 8.04 CD. I want to install 8.04 on the drive on which I'm having current version. its on the drive dev/sda1 however, when I select the drive mngmt manually, It just shows me, dev/sda and no any other drives. I tried installation from another Linux CDs too but it doesn't shows me another drives if I select it to manually. what to do?
<mix22891> ------------- Linux more fun More secure More beauty THEN WINDOWS!---------
<mix22891> what is the ubuntu -offtopic?
<mix22891> channel
<ruan> mix22891: #ubuntu-offtopic
<apter> mix22891: amen tot that!
<mix22891> ty
<Pilif12p> ah, the dir had to be there
<edbian> Guest43769, It's possible that they're naming them differently.  Do you have more than one hdd?
<Guest43769> ed1703, no but it should show me all drives on that same hdd
<psion> Pilif12p: is it working now then?
<Pilif12p> psion: yep
<Guest43769> ed1703, but its not showing
<psion> Pilif12p: good :)
<Pilif12p> ugh, windows is so huge :(
<edbian> Guest43769, sudo fdisk -l works?
<stefwal> QUESTION: how can I make a link to a file in a directory of root. I presume I have to use sudo but I don't know any command to make a link.
<Guest43769> ed1703, while it shows correct table on sudo fdisk -l
<poor_bastard> after changing an option in bios (onboard device configuration > front panel select > ac97) I get SOUND from front jack !
<Guest43769> ed1703, yes it is.
<edbian> stefwal, ln
<edbian> Guest43769, strange.  Does gparted work?
<poor_bastard> but when I try to record audio from front mic it records a BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
<edbian> Guest43769, That is not my name ;)
<poor_bastard> help
<Guest43769> edbian, no, :(
<poor_bastard> :)
<Guest43769> edbian, sory.
<edbian> Guest43769, strange.  I'm not sure.  Never seen that before
<stefwal> edbian: so just $ ... ln file
<mix22891> BBBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
<mix22891> BEEP BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
<poor_bastard> lol
<mix22891> hahaaaaaaaaa
<edbian> stefwal, read the manpage for ln.  It's ln linkname target
<mix22891> yalls
<mix22891> yalla
<FloodBot2> mix22891: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poor_bastard> mix22891: that's enough tks
<stefwal> edbian: thx
<Guest43769> edbian, that "Disk Utility 2.30.1" works
<dtrf4837> ok i followed the webpage and rebooted and now my monitor resolution is up to 1280 x 720 but it really should be 1680 x 1050 and it still says 'monitor: unknown'
<edbian> Guest43769, That is odd.  I don't know
<vish> !language | poor_bastard , that includes your nick
<ubottu> poor_bastard , that includes your nick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pilif12p> argh, now it won't unmount
<poor_bastard> ?
<vish> poor_bastard: kindly choose a more family friendly nick
<fidyduce> elirips: yeah that did not work... says /media/myiso does not exist
<poor_bastard> vish: it's friendly for me im a bastard
<dtrf4837> oh i still need to read the section 'VIA proprietary graphics driver for Chrome9'
<DOokami> in terminal ,, if i want to multiply the numbers from 1 to 9999999 ,, how can i do that
<DOokami> i used to do it on MS-DOS but forgot how to
<edbian> DOokami, you mean like 99999999 factorial?
<shcherbak> DOokami: check bc
<DOokami> edbian, i mean like 2x1~9999999
<DOokami> shcherbak, check bc ?
<drc> DOokami: looking for someone to do your homework for you?
<edbian> DOokami, That's the same as 99999999 factorial.  999999 * 999998 * 9999999997 ...
<shcherbak> DOokami: bc - bash calculator, use loop
<Random832> bc does _not_ stand for "bash calculator" :P
<DOokami> drc, no ,, wanna show my bro how "smart" a computer can be
<shcherbak> Random832: hm, but could
<r3c0n> hi can anyone help with vsftp?
<dtrf4837> oh no that section is only for ubuntu 10.04. i'm on 10.10. looks like i'm stuck with 1280 x 720
<Daekdroom> fact(9999999) has no practical use and takes too long to calc
<Random832> no, because it existed a decade before bash
<DOokami> shcherbak, i'm looking for the "code"
<friendly_user> )
<DOokami> daekdroom, 99999 then ,, i just wanna see the "computing" speed ya know
<vish> friendly_user: thanks :)
<Pilif12p> for this partition it says "Cluster accounting (numbers, etc) extra cluster in $Bitmap" What does this mean?
<Random832> bash stands for "bourne again shell", a pun on "bourne shell" which was named for stephen bourne
<DOokami> what's the syntax ..
<edbian> DOokami, pthon; import math; math.factorial(9999999)
<friendly_user> when I try to record using front mic I just get a BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP sound
<Pilif12p> in gparted
<Random832> bc stands for i think "better calculator" [better than dc, which uses a RPN interface and is harder to program
<dejan_> My ubuntu 10.10 is just installed and fine however when I edit text (copy cut) I spotted that whole system is freezing for very short time (1 sec) why this can be? I installed ubuntu wth no swap (0) maybe this is why or?
<shcherbak> DOokami: for i in {1..99999}; do; <function>; done;
<Jasonn> dejan_: how much ram do you have?
<edbian> dejan_, Get a swap.  Took at top
<dejan_> 1 gb
<dejan_> I am not sure if this is happeing only in mozzila
<shcherbak> DOokami: but bash is not good for it.
<Elirips> fidyduce, make the directory first
<DOokami> shcherbak: ,, so i can't do that in bash at all ?
<Random832> Pilif12p: boot into windows and run chkdsk /f
<dejan_> what you think why this can happen?
<waxrose> dejan_, Ubuntu's default Firefox is a bit buggy anyways so that could be a reason.
 * Pilif12p hates windows.
<Random832> linux doesn't have a tool to repair NTFS partitions
<Pilif12p> aw
<Pilif12p> well, i'll return with results
<dejan_> I think its because i set visual effects to high..
<dejan_> now I think is normal i ve set to normal
<waxrose> dejan_, I am guessing that it is running on high processing.
<dejan_> so why is this coz of ram?
<dejan_> waxrose maybe its that the reason..
<shcherbak> DOokami: one moment
<dejan_> no
<dejan_> again
<waxrose> dejan_, The default Ubuntu tends to be a resource monster so some times.
<waxrose> i mean
<waxrose> default firefox
<waxrose> sorry
<dejan_> its ot like real freeze but like a bug or I don;t know :S
<DOokami> shcherbak: alright ,, i'll brb too ,, try to IM me plz ,, thanks :)
<cryke> hello. has anybody problems with resizing the screen in games? i have nvidia 7600 gs videocard. OS - Ubuntu 10.10. When i load a game (for example, teeworlds) and the game tries to change screen resolution to 800x600 Xorg freezez. Black screen and nothing more.
<dejan_> waxrose :  i will check in text editror ad report shortly - thanks
<waxrose> dejan_, Try using chromium-browser and seeing if you experience the same issue. If not then it's most likely firefox
<shcherbak> DOokami: for i in {1..9}; do s=$((1 * $i)); echo $s; done;
<Thrawn> how can i prevent ubuntu 10.10 from automatically locking my screen if computer is idle for ~5 minutes?
<dejan_> waxrose I will test yes and i will report
<stefwal> QUESTION: in my /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/records I had a link to a server.py file. Problem is I deleted de link. Can anyone give me the location to where the link was pointing??
<dejan_> waxrose btw swap is only used when whole ram is used at the moment?
<shcherbak> Thrawn: menu > Preferencies > Screenserver, and untick Lock screen...
<dejan_> waxrose its ubuntu :S
<carbonate> Hey if I wanted to prepare a Harddrive for booting what partition scheme would I use?
<Thrawn> thx
<dejan_> in gedit also
<dejan_> why can thi be happeninng it aoys me :(
<waxrose> dejan_, Yeah that is from my understanding.
<dejan_> annoys*
<waxrose> hmm
<dejan_> anyone else experiencing little freeze when copying text?
<Jasonn> dejan_: How much ram do you have
<Jasonn> ?
<waxrose> dejan_, Go to system --> administration --> system monitor and check to see if some thing is taking up resources.
<OerHeks> dejan_, all i can think of, is about what source is the txt ? browser ?
<dejan_> it happens only when I copy text very fast with ctrl+c
<dejan_> :S
<dejan_> 1 gb
<dejan_> sec
<Jasonn> !who | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dejan_> waxrose no no my ram is free 800 mb
<dejan_> and cpu only 10%
<dejan_> OerHEks in gedit also is ubuntu
<dejan_> or my pc
<dejan_> maybe its my pc im not sure
<dejan_> OerHeks no matter what text
<waxrose> The only thing I can think of is that some thing is spiking on processing.
<dejan_> i formated with journal4.. don't remember right name, and made no swap i have 1gb but my resources are free
<waxrose> dejan_, ext4
<dejan_> however i had some erros when installing
<drc> dejan_: 1gb of what?
<dejan_> waxrose yes I think that, the first option that gave me..
<Jasonn> Wait a min, where did 1000 people go?
<dejan_> drc what is lgb?
<waxrose> dejan_, It's probably wise to always have a swap unless you have more than 4+ gigs of ram.
<drc> dejan_: " made no swap i have 1gb "  1gb of what?
<waxrose> drc, I believe ram.
<dejan_> waxrose its a matter of time when I reinstall it I had no experience with formmating
<dejan_> also tell me what kind of format should I use?
<dejan_> drc : 1gb of Ram
<dejan_> 100 gb hdd
<waxrose> dejan_, You typically should stick to the default until you gain experience in formatting partitions.
<rigved> dejan_: swap is used during hibernation. so it should always be created
<dejan_> waxrose : what is default ? :S
<drc> waxrose: thought so but was just checking...loose track sometimes in this volume :)
<waxrose> Ubuntu should now default to ext4 and provide a swap if I am not mistaken.
<davdo> +1
<waxrose> drc, It's fine, I lose track all the time as well. lol
<Elssha> hi, I'm trying to make an install usb for 10.10 and it won't work
<dejan_> rigved yes I know now but what about formating options what formating should I choose? fat32 fat16 ext4 what they differ in?
<waxrose> Elssha, On Ubuntu or windows?
<Elssha> i tried it on both
<Elssha> neither works
<davdo> +1
<cato_> ext4 for ubuntu
<rigved> dejan_: ext4 for / and linux-swap (also called swap area) for the swap
<Elssha> i changed my boot up sequence to have the usb flash boot first
<waxrose> Elssha, Did you try to Ubuntu "startup disk creator"?
<Elssha> yes
<alberto_> oin #ubuntustudio
<edbian> dejan_, You can read all about the on Wikipedia.  It's a major area of computer science research.  ext4 is best for Ubuntu to sit on though.  fat 32 and fat 16 have limiting file sizes for example.
<Elssha> as well as the windows method
<waxrose> Elssha, Oh so you are just having problems actually booting it?
<Elssha> yup
<dejan_> rigved ok thanks, and swap on special partitions for the swap or?
<rigved> dejan_: give swap atleast 2 GB and make sure that it's at the end of the hdd
<Elssha> when i went into windows it looked like it was all good
<dejan_> i think i will learn of these things
<[TK]D-Fender> Elssha: Did you choose to try booting off USB?  Did you get some kind of error you could share with us?  Any kind of information at all?
<rigved> dejan_: yes, there is a special option for swap
<dejan_> sry bothering but why is this happening why pc freezes
<waxrose> Elssha, Try restarting then pressing the key that brings up your boot options. Typicall it is either F8 or F12.
<Elssha> only error i get is that it goes into the normal boot log vs booting from it
<dejan_> when i use ctrl_c fast to copy text
<waxrose> typically*
<friendly_user> In pavucontrol what does "set as fallback" means?!
<cato_> try unbootin
<dejan_> it happens no matter if i copy text or no when i pres ctrl-c combo pc freezes for 1 sec
<alberto_> anybody knows how to make dssi-vst work?
<petan> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Elssha> in windows i can click open the box dialogue window with the 'hi, try or install ubuntu off cd' stuff and it has other files on the drive
<davdo> join #linux
<Elssha> so i don't think it's a problem with the info being there
<cato_> test
<edbian> cato_, fizz
<Elssha> and like i said, i changed my startup sequence to usb first, then optic, then HD
<dejan_> anyone else experience freeze for 1 sec when press ctrl-c?
<friendly_user> In pavucontrol what does "set as fallback" means?!
<Elssha> still jumps to the grub bootloader asking if i want ubuntu or windows
<dejan_> it happens when i press ctrl with any other key :S
<dejan_> it happens when i press any 2 buttons at same time..
<dejan_> :D
<petan> !package libgtk
<dejan_> :S
<petan> what is that cmd
<waxrose> Elssha, Like I said, try to restart your computer and press the key that starts up the boot process which is either F8 or F12. If not then you may need to try to format the usb and reinstall Ubuntu on the usb
<will__> I think it might just check if there is a shortcut set for those keys
<petan> for browsing apt
<Elssha> okay, i'll try
<andrew8806> anyone know how to burn img?
<apter> Do someone have a link to commands in terminal?
<gartral> is there a way too unind a laptop's powerbutton.. or add a delay too read it? my laptop has the power button very close too Backspace, which, is a very common key!
<edbian> andrew8806, I do.  On linux or windows?
<andrew8806> edbian: linux
<dejan_> will__ its ot annoying that much im just wondering why it happens
<apter> andrew8806: wich OS?
<andrew8806> my VM wont recognize my dvdrw
<waxrose> apter, http://ss64.com/bash/
<edbian> gartral, change what it does.  System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<dejan_> maybe it happens after i set local language support with shift+alt
<cato_> .
<apter> waxrose: Thank you!
<shcherbak> !abs > apter
<waxrose> apter, No problem. :D
<ubottu> apter, please see my private message
<friendly_user> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<edbian> andrew8806, use brasero, or K3b, or gnome-baker.  They make it easy
<andrew8806> brasero doesnt support img
<friendly_user> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<waxrose> apter, Also, check out http://commandlinefu.com
<dejan_> it will not happen with ctrl alt shift combo just with one of this combo with other 'normal' keys
<andrew8806> k3b is no longer on the web
<apter> waxrose : Thank you
<gartral> edbian: there's no "do nothing" option... and the ask my has a timer that powers off the laptop, highly annoying
<edbian> andrew8806, ? http://www.k3b.org/
<andrew8806> he removed it
<andrew8806> edbian: i know... all he has is source
<edbian> gartral, Ahhh, I see.  haha IDK? sorry :(
<edbian> andrew8806, use gnome-baker or brasero
<andrew8806> i will look @ gnome-baker... once again brasero doesnt support .img files
<edbian> andrew8806, ooooh,  sorry didn't realize that was the problem!
<gartral> andrew8806: dd..
<andrew8806> ?
<edbian> andrew8806, try renaming it to .iso
<andrew8806> dd?
<edbian> andrew8806, dd is a command
<alberto_> Hello
<edbian> !dd
<andrew8806> oh
<alberto_> Anybody knows how to make VST instruments work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<alberto_> !vst
<fredremy68> Salut à tous
<friendly_user> !fr | fredremy68
<ubottu> fredremy68: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rigved> andrew8806: use the dd command with care. it's for raw copy. dd if=input_filename of=output_filename the output file if generally a device name like /dev/sdb
<cato_> how i change my color in irc???
<fredremy68> Sorry, hello...
<megalinux> oi
<friendly_user> lol.
<gartral> is there a way too unind a laptop's powerbutton.. or add a delay too read it? my laptop has the power button very close too Backspace, which, is a very common key! there's no "do nothing" in my power settings, and it's something i'm very prone too doing, please help me
<hihihi100> should I compile a program from source into usr/src?
<hihihi100> source = tar.gz
<petn-randall> Can anyone tell where else rhythmbox saves it's config? I deleted ~/.local/share/rhythmbox and ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/, but the config settings are still saved.
<rigved> hihihi100: not needed. compile to your /home/username/ directory
<hihihi100> ok
<pippo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Elssha> Back
<gartral> petn-randall: run apt-get purge rythembox
<Elssha> All that got me was the options menu
<petn-randall> gartral: Did that, didn't help. It probably saved something with gconf, but I don't where
<Elssha> I had already set it to start the USB first though
<friendly_user> wait a second my microphone is using stereo? how do i change it
<Hilikus> i've been having problems with youtube lately. the server sends a cookie that makes videoplayback only work once. the next time i go to youtube the video area is just a box of the color of my ubuntu theme and video doesn
<Afflicto> Hey all. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and if i try to use 5.1 surround, all sounds becomes distorted\flickery. How to fix?
<Hilikus> ''t play
<Hilikus> if i clean a PREF cookie from youtube and reload it works again
<Elssha> I have the thing made on two diff USB drives so I don't think that's the problem
<Hilikus> it looks like there's something wrong with that cookie. how can i fix this? has anyone else experienced this?
<Elssha> Any way I can start the install oo
<dejan_> I am sorry for not testing this right and poitig you in different dirrection but I just realised after testing that system is not freezing but just only when I type text I can't mouve pointer with touchpad on the laptop why is this happening is this normal or its just me? I will test it with mouse now nnot with touchpad
<Elssha> Once I'm already in the grub boot loader?
<BitEncrypt> anybody here familiar with clive
<Elssha> This is re: installing 10.10 off a USB
<hihihi100> is installing from source difficult?
<ugliefrog> what is the full adress of  a folder on one pc as it seen from another pc
<gartral> dejan_ that's a feature, not a bug, go into System>Preferences>Mouse>Touchpad and you'll see a tick called "Disable Touchpad when typing"
<giiker> After update I can't  print to file (PDF) anymore in open office
<giiker> I can do it thought in gedit...
<giiker> I can do it though in gedit...
<amin> hi
<Elssha> Anyone know how to make the USB install work?
<carbonate> Can someone tell me if I'm bonkers for thinking this? If I set up a partition using disk utility as being 7gb Name Install and extracted the contents of natty-dvd-amd64 to it I could configure lilo or grub to boot from it and install to another partition on the same drive named Ubuntu 16gb?
<gartral> Elssha: first we have too know what's wrong
<Elssha> When I first start the boot the light on it does blink
<amin> How could I power on the off server just by ssh and ip   I just have root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<dejan_> I am sorry guys
<Elssha> So the comp Is reading it
<ogzy> i need help about pwauth, here is the description http://paste.ubuntu.com/576068/ any ides why it is not working?
<dejan_> i feel stupid now :| i had disable touchpad when typing..
<edbian> amin, if you're root just log in and shutdown -r not  to reboot
<Elssha> But it won't enter the install screen
<dejan_> I panic in a very short time
<gartral> carbonate: you are indeed loony, you cannot, under any circumstances repartition your boot drive.
<ruan> Elssha: is the usb set as #1 boot priority?
<Elssha> Yup
<Jasonn> !enter | elssha
<ubottu> elssha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gartral> dejan_: i pointed that out earlier
<carbonate> gartral: what if its already partitioned?
<Elssha> And the lights do blink on the USB
<dejan_> gartal : i see..
<giiker> carbonate: you can isntall to a partition or have the iso stored in any partition and have grub boot from the installed partition or tell it where that iso iamge is.
<ruan> Elssha: hmm, have you tried installing from wubi?
<amin> edbian: the server is turned off how could I get it back on line
<Elssha> So the comp does read it
<dejan_> gartal sry was in panic coz i didnt made swap
<Elssha> Wubi?
<ruan> Elssha: yeah, install from hard drive i think
<Elssha> I saw that on there when I entered windows
<ruan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<carbonate> giiker: I like the idea but what if its a brand new drive with nothing on it, can I use a live USB key to install lilo or grub on it
<matze> Nabend
<carbonate> Elssha: Whats your problem because I think we may have the same one
<Elssha> Will that allow me to install on a sep partition though?
<giiker> carbonate: aas long as you have a perfectly installed distro on the USB drive you can do anything, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<gartral> carbonate: I thin'k the installer paretitions the swap on the drive it's working on... but it's worth a shot, looking too set up a Google-Style "varified recovery"?
<hihihi100> i cannot use the "clean install" command, whats the correct command line?
<giiker> carbonate: grub 2 will let you this thought, not the previous version
<Elssha> The options I saw on it were install in windows and Restarted
<Elssha> Which option are you suggesting I pick?
<giiker> yeah the installer partitions an area of the disk as swap, but after isntalling it releases/unomunts it othersiwe there would be probs with the File system
<Elssha>  Carb... In a nutshell My USB installer won't install
<andri_nong> malem semua
<carbonate> gartral: No, so this is the problem. I built this computer yesterday and I didnt buy a cd/dvd drive because it came with a free usb drive and I think cd/dvd drives are ugly. I used pendrivelinux to turn Ubuntu Desktop amd64 into a Live USB Key and I am using it now. I tried to use the install function but it hangs unless I remove the usb drive which obviously ruins everything.
<waxrose> hihihi100, Tried simply make install ?
<ruan> carbonate: that also happened to me
<carbonate> gartral: So I'm trying to get an os installed on this sata drive so i can stop booting from the usb key
<ruan> carbonate: i was forced to use a livecd :/
<carbonate> :'(
<giiker> in open office I used to have the option to print documents to PDF through the print to file option when printing documents, now that option is gone, it has to do with cups I think, any ideas anyyone?
<gartral> giiker: he's talking crazy i think, he said he wants a 7 gb partition and a 16 gb "logical" drive block, pre-partitioned.. and have grub boot the install image off of the 7 gb and install into the 16gb space...
<hihihi100> i did install it, successfuly, but I dont know if some traces of the installation should be erased
<hihihi100> and, now im trying to fo a git pull, but I cannot find the correct path
<hihihi100> do
<carbonate> gartral: thats not right
<gartral> carbonate: you're woes aren't a quarter a bad as you may think.. tell me, do you have another computer available?
<carbonate> gartral: not really, my roommates kinda but i dont like using it. WHy cant I just set up a bootable drive on this sata drive i have
<waxrose> hihihi100,  For which application?
<carbonate> I dont understand why that is not possible
<giiker> carbonate, why no create a live Ubuntu USB and start from there?! you don't need a CD/DVD drive to do it.
<hihihi100> scummvm, I extracted it onto a folder in my home dir, but it seems the sudo make install installed it in usr/local
<carbonate> giiker: I am on one right now
<hihihi100> in usr/local/bin
<giiker> carbonate: :-;
<carbonate> giiker: the installer doesnt work
<ruan> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hihihi100> I tried the git both from usr/local/bin and home/Compiled
<amin> i install xfce on server and I want to access the server via vnc but I get command line as before
<dv310p3r> How can I upgrade xchat via the command line?
<gartral> carbonate: neither do i, but it sounds too me like you used a very odd way of making the install disk... i allways use unetbootin and never have a problem. the Ubuntu drive installer just doesn't work.
<erUSUL> !latest | dv310p3r
<ubottu> dv310p3r: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<carbonate> gartral: I used PenDriveLinux to make the usb drive
<giiker> grub is so much better now, I  really appretiate the ability to boot from ISOs stored in the hard drive, I can have 50 distros to boot from :-)
<waxrose> hihihi100, And it won't push to your git repo?
<gartral> carbonate: yea, i know, it sounds like that your problem, too me
<dejan_> can I set panel to hide onmouseout? and how thanks
<dv310p3r> ubottu: thanks, but apparently the version of xchat that I'm using has a bug where my favories are never saved.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giiker> I think carbonate is like me, I try to do it the most difficult way... :-(
<carbonate> is there a ubootin for windows?
<ruan> dejan_: what is onmouseout?
<ruan> carbonate: yes there is a unetbootin for windows
<erUSUL> dejan_: right click on it choose prefernces ?
<carbonate> giiker: You are TOOO right
<Elssha> Okay installing boot helper
<gartral> carbonate: yes, google unetbootin
<amin> i install xfce on server and I want to access the server via vnc but I get command line as before
<dejan_> ruan i ment when i go up with mouse to show
<Elssha> Is that going to help ?
<dejan_> else to hide
<hihihi100> its the second time I install a GIT folder/program, I may be forgetting something..
<carbonate> I'm goint to make thedisk that way and see
<carbonate> brb
<dejan_> erUSUL thanks
<giiker> carbonate: and once you keep going that way, you can't semm to see other methods... darn
<gartral> carbonate: I think you'll find it much less painful.
<gartral> lol
<giiker> in open office I used to have the option to print documents to PDF through the print to file option when printing documents, now that option is gone, it has to do with cups I think, any ideas anyyone?
<Logan_> dejan_: /join ##javascript
<Logan_> !openoffice | giiker
<ubottu> giiker: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<erUSUL> giiker: print to doc has allways been only ps afaik ...
<ZykoticK9> giiker, can you use File / Export to PDF instead?
<waxrose> hihihi100, Are you pushing to github?
<giiker> Logan, I did not update openoffice when this prob showed up
<Logan_> !pm | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<giiker> ZykoticK9: yeah that works!
<zp> Hi, does Ubuntu has a non-free repo like debian? and if yes in which file I can enable it?
<Logan_> giiker: okay
<erUSUL> giiker: nope you are right gnome print dialog has pdf ps and svg
<dejan_> logan i am sorry, i am now on javascript but why you said to join :)
<erUSUL> zp: multiverse.
<Logan_> dejan_: because that was a Javascript-related question
<Elssha> Okay
<ZykoticK9> zp, medibuntu
<ruan> giiker: i see a pdf icon next to print on my openoffice, and i dont even have cups or printing management installed
<erUSUL> zp: Aplications>Ubuntu software center||Edit>Software Sources
<vivekbourne> whenevr i try to access any /etc/.... file it shows permission denied....why so????
<dejan_> Logan_ no no:) i wanted panel in ubuntu to hide heheh i said onmouseout
<waxrose> vivekbourne, It is protected by root.
<ruan> giiker: nor do i have a printer
<Logan_> dejan_: ah, okay :)
<giiker> erUSUL: yeahp I even have that option in gedit, but can't figure out what is going n, this is the second time happens. The first one happened when I upadted ubuntu  9.04, aahhhggrr!
<vivekbourne> how to access it?
<waxrose> vivekbourne, sudo <editor> /etc/<file>
<Logan_> dejan_: onmouseout is a Javascript function, so I was confused
<dejan_> yes i didn't knew the word and I am making website now so i used that ;)
<giiker> ruan: can you tell me your versiono openoffice and click on the about in pdf print and check its version too please?!
<ruan> giiker: ok
<Dr_Willis> vivekbourne:  thats called system security/permissions :) a normal user cant mess with imporntatn system files without proper use of sudo/gksudo
<vivekbourne> suppose i have to access /etc/passwd then what should i type??
<hihihi100> waxrose, im sorry I dont quite understand: pulling to github? the FGFS GIT just needed me to cd to the aircraft directory and in a terminal write git pull...
<Dr_Willis> vivekbourne:  WHY are you even needing to mess with /etc/passwd?
<ruan> giiker: openoffice.org 3.2.1
<Dr_Willis> vivekbourne:  you may want to learn some more linux/command line fundamentals befor messing with imporntant files like that.
<ruan> giiker: and pdf print doesn't give me a version no.
<erUSUL> giiker: openofficve has its own pdf export funcionality. not related to gnome print subsystem
<Logan_> ruan: try 3.3
<Logan_> ruan: you're not running the latest version of OpenOffice
<anna> hello
<anna> I need some help
<ruan> Logan_: i have no problems with 3.2.1 lol
<Logan_> !ask | anna
<ubottu> anna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zp> erUSUL: multiverse is the same as non-free?
<waxrose> vivekbourne, You can do sudo gedit /etc/passwd  ... but you have to have the file permissions. Refer to an online reference before modifying any of these files as they could render you system unusable.
<ZaapielVonTroll> hey
<anna> could someone tell me a good program to convert files from .flv to .mkv?
<ruan> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ZaapielVonTroll> does ubuntu work on touch screen pc's?
<ZaapielVonTroll> does it have touch support
<erUSUL> zp: yes; there you have flash mp3 codecs etc ...
<erUSUL> zp: also you can use ( additionaly ) medibuntu
<zp> erUSUL: I need nvidia-opencl-dev
<hihihi100> waxrose, I think I understand... I need to write the direction from which to download/pull GIT, https://github.com/scummvm/scummvm.git, am I getting closer?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | zp
<ubottu> zp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vivekbourne> ok thanks
<vivekbourne> i got it
<zp> erEsul: I didn't find it in lucid
<waxrose> hihihi100, Maybe I'm not understanding your question fully. I was asking if you were trying to push to github since you mentioned pushing.
<theperfecttaco> with unity launcher - (using narwhal but i don't think this is a narwhal-specific issue) when I resize a window out of maximized it defaults to the upper-left corner of the screen. due to the launcher button in that same corner I'm unable to reach the min-resize-max buttons to or the titlebar in order to move the window. is there a workaround for this?
<ruan> !touchscreen
<ruan> hmm
<Logan_> !info ffmpeg | anna
<giiker> erUSUL: yeah I know, I need gnome print 'cause it is different for my printing needs thatn exporting and faster...
<ubottu> anna: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<zp> erUSUL: however debian does have it
<hihihi100> did I say pushing? I was trying to say Pull, im trying to do a GIT pull
<giiker> I think I migh go to#openoffice and see there!
<Dr_Willis> anna:  ffmpeg, mencoder, or front ends to those like winff.
<Logan_> giiker: it's #openoffice.org
<giiker> Logan_: thanks!  ;)
<anna> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<Logan_> giiker: you're welcome :)
<anna> thx
<waxrose> hihihi100, If all you are doing is cloning to a specific folder then you can do .... git clone git://github.com/scummvm/scummvm.git  /<folder>
<dejan_> j css
<ruan> ZaapielVonTroll: http://www.bytetips.com/touchscreen-support-ubuntu/
<hihihi100> waxrose, ill try that, i was just googling git pull
<zp> can I activate multiverse/medibuntu in /etc/apt/source.list?
<hihihi100> waxrose, odd, FGFS didnt need me to determine a direction from which to pull the GIT
<Dr_Willis> zp:  yes..  or use the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ method.
<waxrose> hihihi100, Is that YOUR repo or some one elses?
<Dr_Willis> zp:  medibuntu homepage gives details.
<hihihi100> else's
<gawker> hello, i have a question, i try to used macchnager and when i try to connect my own ap i can't get dhcp address
<Elssha> Will the cd boot helper really help when I'm trying to boot off a USB?
<gawker> what can be the problem
<waxrose> hihihi100, Btw, this is a helpful guide. http://help.github.com/linux-set-up-git/
<zp> Dr_willis: where nvidia-opencl-dev is supposed to be in lubid - multiverse or medibuntu?
<Dr_Willis> zp:  no idea.
<waxrose> hihihi100, Will show you how to fork, pull, push and all that good stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-opencl-dev
<giiker> ruan: thanx
<zp> dr_willis: where should I look for it?
<Dr_Willis> guess the bot is lagged or gone.
<Dr_Willis> zp:  enable all the repos and search for it...
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia-opencl-dev does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info  nvidia-opencl-dev
<ubottu> Package nvidia-opencl-dev does not exist in maverick
<waxrose> Dr_Willis, Spoke too soon. :)
<ruan> check synaptic.
<Dr_Willis> zp:  that might not be the right name for whatever it is you are looking for.
<przemasu> Hi! Anybody know how to make offline update for Avast Antivirus for Ubuntu? I've got slow connection on this conputer, so I want to download virus base for Avast site.
<Dr_Willis> Bye all.. bbl
<giiker> gawker: you changed your MAC. and after that can't connect to what a router?
<zp> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/nvidia-opencl-dev
<zp> dr_willis:
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<andrea_> immaturi
<waxrose> wildc4rd, Hello.
<Elssha> Okay
<s7r-> anastasia simona ?
<gawker> giiker: its "Siemens ADSL SL2-141"
<s7r-> ping s7r
<Elssha> I tried installing the cd boot helper and got an error
<zp> ruan: where should I look for this: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/nvidia-opencl-dev
<gawker> giiker, i have wpa2 on my ap
<erUSUL> !find opencl
<ubottu> Found: openclipart, openclipart-openoffice.org, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, python-pyopencl
<Elssha> Could not retrieve required installation files
<ruan> it's an experimental package
<ruan> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/nvidia-opencl-dev
<root> Hi
<waxrose> root, hi
<zp> yes, so what?
<ruan> zp: Warning: This package is from the experimental distribution. That means it is likely unstable or buggy, and it may even cause data loss. Please be sure to consult the changelog and other possible documentation before using it.
<vivekbourne> how to play games installed on windows on my linux?
<Guest87598> then
<flexd> Hi, i'm having some trouble with sound.
<waxrose> vivekbourne, Wine or use Virtual Box/VMware with Windows installed.
<flexd> I had sound earlier (fresh install of ubuntu x64 today) when logging in
<flexd> But now there is none
<giiker> gawker: if you are changing MACs in your client and then want to use the real MAC again have to kill net connection and restart it to apply the dafult MAC
<flexd> It even worked on youtube, not sure what might be wrong
<ruan> flexd: checked sound settings?
<jvn_by> Hi, i 'm having some trouble in win
<jvn_by> Hi, i 'm having some trouble in wine
<BitEncrypt> anybody familiar with clive
<ruan> jvn_by: what is the problem?
<flexd> ruan: it's not muted and all that? I'm not entirely sure what to select.
<waxrose> flexd, If all your sound settings are up, try going into a terminal and pressing the command "alsamixer" and check to make sure all your sound options are up.
<flexd> It's a built in intel card on a Asus P5K premium wifi/ap
<giiker> gawker: it has to do with arp and updating the tables
<flexd> waxrose: they all seem up
<gawker> giiker, i want to connect with my fake mac to the AP...
<waxrose> flexd, Did you restart your computer after you noticed sound disappeared?
<flexd> I have yea
<flexd> No sound when booting now :-/
<waxrose> flexd, try this in your terminal --> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jt13> Can anyone give me help with gparted? I am setting up a computer as dual boot, I have created a 25gig partition which windows 7 ultimate is installed, a 25gig partition which ubuntu 10.10 is installed, I have two 5gig swap partitions and 245gig of unallocated space. What I am trying to do is format the 245gig unallocated SPaceinto a fat32, fat, or ntfs storage space for shared multimedia storage between windows and ubuntu. the problem is I
<jt13> dont know how to format the unallocated space. when I click on it in gparted and hit "new" it tells me that there can be no more then four primary partitions.
<przemasu> Hi! Anybody know how to make offline update for Avast Antivirus for Ubuntu? I've got slow connection on this conputer, so I want to download virus base for Avast site. I tried to change file (base), but it's protected. Anybody tried to do this?
<[TK]D-Fender> jtwhich is why you make an EXTENDED partition
<giiker> gawker: kill your connection with ifdown then change your mac  then bring up your connection
<flexd> waxrose: there is no alsa-utils
<Gibby> any vostro users in here that have successfully enabled the nvidia driver?
<jt13> [TK]D-Fender,  how?
<erUSUL> jt13: that's true; there can not be more than four primary partitions
<waxrose> flexd, sudo alsa force-reload ?
<flexd> waxrose: it's in /sbin, did it anyway
<[TK]D-Fender> jt13: Go look a little
<flexd> I've tried force reloading
<ruan_> lost connection, sorry
<jt13> erUSUL, ok then what do i have to do in order to use the space for extended storage mountable to either windows or ubuntu?
<Guest57975> definition about compiler design
<erUSUL> jt13: is onw of the swap partitions the last one? remove it make an extended partition then inside it create a swap partition and the data partition
<steiner> how do you install a windows cd using wine?
<flexd> waxrose: it's alive!
<ruan> steiner: why would you want to do that?
<waxrose> flexd, What fixed the issue?
<flexd> sudo alsa-utils restart
<jt13> erUSUL, ok let me see what i can do with that. brb
<rstacruz> has anyone updated to ubuntu+1 yet? what's it like?
<przemasu> steiner: you should find setup.exe or something like this
<waxrose> flexd, Great. :)
<steiner> ruan: to try it
<backslash7> Hello there, does mplayer on 10.10 support multithreading? The manpage states that -ladvopts threads=X would spawn X threads.
<andrea__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<backslash7> It still only uses 1 core.
<Guest57975> how can i get good definition on compiler design
<ruan> steiner: you can use vmware or virtualbox to actually 'install' windows virtually
<waxrose> flexd, Some times it likes to crash and not start up so, now you know for future reference. :)
<steiner> przemasu: it says it needs to be an executable but i cant change that b/c its read only
<Guest57975> how can i get good definition of topics on compiler design
<flexd> waxrose: nice, i'll just remember that :)
<steiner> ruan: ive done that but it runs very slwoly on my computer. would wine run it any faster?
<andrea__>     * /msg nomebot xdcc send #numero – Richiede un pacchetto specifico al bot (tramite il suo numero).
<andrea__>     * /msg nomebot xdcc list – Richiede la lista dei pacchi disponibili sul bot.
<andrea__>     * /msg nomebot xdcc remove – Rimuove tutti i file accodati in attesa di essere spediti. (Solo tramite comando msg.)
<andrea__>     * /msg nomebot xdcc remove #numero – Rimuove un pacchetto in coda ad una specifica posizione. (Solo tramite comando msg.)
<FloodBot2> andrea__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrea__>     * /msg nomebot xdcc info #numero – Richiede informazioni (Nome, dimensione, Hash MD5, …) di un determinato pacchetto.
<erUSUL> jt13: so you have [ (prim)windows ] [ (prim)ubuntu ] [ (prim)swap ] [ [(ext)logical)swap] [logical)data] ]
<Guest57975> please help me..
<ruan> steiner: wine doesn't install windows, it only uses the crucial components of it
<jt13> erUSUL,  ok so in gparted the last partition before the unallocated space is the swap, I need to delete it then expand to include all of the unallocated correct?
<steiner> ruan: i dont mean the windows install cd, its simcoaster
<ruan> steiner: oh
<DinoSi_> Hello! I have a small problem - trying to install Ubuntu (via Windows), now I've gotten in to the Ubuntu but it looks like it's "LiveCD" install. I can see "Install Ubuntu" on desktop but I can't run it. In fact I can't run mose of the programs. Need help :(
<erUSUL> jt13: no delete it and in the unallocated space ( will be swap + the previous unallocated space) create an extended partition
<ruan> steiner: run the installation program with wine
<waxrose> !wubi | DinoSi_
<ubottu> DinoSi_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Stoy> Hi!
<erUSUL> jt13: inside a extended partition you can create up to 63 logical partitions
<steiner> ruan: i cant b/c its not marked as executeable
<ruan> steiner: ah
<ruan> steiner: hmm
<kahen> HELP! after a `killall -9 firefox-bin' firefox now exits immediately on startup. even with `firefox -safe-mode'
<erUSUL> steiner: in terminal « wine /media/cdrom/path/to/setup.exe » ?
<erUSUL> kahen: never use -9 ( or try to avoid it at all costs )
<jt13> erUSUL, ok this is slightly confusing but i'm giving it a shot now. i deleted the swap and instead of adding to the unallocated i now have two unallocated spaces, the main and one the size of the swap. \
<Stoy> I have a problem with linuxdcpp on maverick, I kan connect to the hub, but whenever I try to get a file list the connection times out, could there be some firewall settings I need to change?
<DinoSi_> Well I did install it via wubi, it extracted all the fiels from CD and asked me to reboot in the end. So now it should finish installation when I boot up Ubuntu but instead all I got is kinda "livecd" experience
<waxrose> kahen, I always do pkill firefox.
<erUSUL> jt13: they are not one next to the other?
<kahen> yeah well... that's a little late *now*
<jt13> erUsul and even now it tells me i can not have more then 4 primary when i try to edit it
<erUSUL> jt13: can you post a screenshot of gparted?
<erUSUL> !screenshot | jt13
<ubottu> jt13: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<waxrose> kahen, Just restart your computer and it should be okay.
<jt13> erUSUL, yes they are right next to each other but still two spaces
<hihihi100> how many words should I use for a strong passphrease?
<hihihi100> passphrase
<jt13> erUSUL,  ok hang on a sec though because i am talking to you on one machine and performing the maintenance on another
<steiner> erUSUL: it said it couldnot find
<waxrose> hihihi100, 8+ but it's more dependent on how you implement it.
<backslash7> Does Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick support mutlithreading in mplayer?
<kahen> hihihi100: words are not important. rather, you want a mix of lower case, upper case, numbers and non-alphanumeric chars
<waxrose> hihihi100, Avoid dictionary passwords.
<giiker> hihihi100: passphrases should be as long as you can!
<erUSUL> steiner: huh?
<hihihi100> should I then invent my own words?
<hihihi100> like kmndcvbmfrgt...
<ruan> hihihi100: that's what i did
<erUSUL> steiner: ahh ok; you have to put the actual path to the exe you have
<steiner> erUSUL: you said wine /media/cdrom/path/to/setup.exe ?
<ruan> hihihi100: random chars are hard to remember, you could try combining words and adding numbers
<giiker> hihihi100: I usually haave my password manager create a password,  but I use it as a passphrase, I can even define the scheme (sysmbols,numbers,etc)
<hihihi100> password manager??
<steiner> erUSUL: what is an easy way to do that?
<hihihi100> where in ubuntu is that?
<giiker> yeah
<EvilPhoenix> if i want 2.6.35-* kernels, what package(s) should I install?
<waxrose> hihihi100, This is a good tip. To keep passwords dictionary safe but so you can remember them, do some thing like so.  dog + cat --> dco56agt%!
<hytreem> hihihi100, check my PM
<giiker> hihihi100: I use keepassX
<giiker> hihihi100: the best
<waxrose> I can remember up to 100 character passwords with that technique.
<erUSUL> steiner: well you have the disk mounted and can browse with the file manager there
<Chakravanti> how do i link to and old version of a library?  I'm tryign to run pSX and it need libgtklext 1.0 and lucid has 1.2 and it doesn't seem to make the connection
<erUSUL> steiner: crtl + L will show path in the navigation bar
<iamjusttesting> i would like to get some help on a camera that doesn't show up in computer
<steiner> erUSUL: thanks ive always wandered how you get the location
<jt13> erUSUL,  http://imagebin.org/141326  <this is my partition table and this is the error message >>http://imagebin.org/141327
<przemasu> steiner: find .exe file, right mouse button on it, open with another program, you will see list of programs, select "own command" and type "wine", and OK. I'm sorry, but I'm using Polisyh version of Ubuntu
<ypbt> This is my first time.
<erUSUL> jt13: remove sda4 partition
<iamjusttesting> it is camera model argus 1512
<jt13> erUSUL, ok
<steiner> ok thanks all its working
<jt13> erUSUL, won't let me delete only resize.
<przemasu> steiner: no problem :)
<kahen`> great... now gdm login screen refuses to show up on the laptop :(
<erUSUL> jt13: resize it to take all the unallocated space you have ?
<iamjusttesting> how do i get in the help line
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> kahen`: did you update recently?
<Techathy> Sorry for being dumb but is there a list of RAID cards which are supported out the box by ubuntu?
<giiker> iamjusttesting: do you mean i a terminal?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kahen`> okay i'm  in a console now and I can't (after sudo -i) do `gdm restart'. it fails with the message "** (gdm-binary:1589): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<jt13> erUSUL, ok i went through and edited/resized it to take all of my space, it ran the progress bar and said complete. But my partition table is unchanged, the sda4 is still there as well as the partitions within
<erUSUL> kahen`: is « restart gdm »
<Gibby> is there a package to install to get video switching in the kernel?
<erUSUL> jt13: but now the sda4 the extended partition takes all the unallocated space? doesn't it?
<kahen`> erUSUL: hmm... still doesn't come up correctly. it loads the gdm theme (correct background) but no login box
<Techathy> erUSUL: found that but it's talking about pre-build PCs not expansion cards.
<stowoda> hi there
<erUSUL> jt13: i.e --> the light blue line covers all the unallocated space
<xrdodrx> stowoda, hi
<BluesKaj> kahen`, drop to tty and do: sudo service gdm restart
<stowoda> the Wifi symbol is gone.. It used to be on the panel
<erUSUL> Techathy: time to google ... ...
<jt13> erUSUL, ok now i see. the chart at the top is unchanged but the sda4 now is 250 gig with a 5 gig swap and the unallocated. but it still wont let me do anything with the unallocated.one sec and i will give you another pastebin
<stowoda> how can I get it back
<iamjusttesting> this camera doesn't show up in places computer but it shows up in the program device manger i know that it has pics on the camera and it is showing that it is conected on the little screen on the camera    by the way it is the first time i have use a camera on ubuntu
<ruan> stowoda: do you have an up&down symbol on the panel?
<kahen`> BINGO! fixed it
<jt13> erUSUL,  http://imagebin.org/141328
<kahen`> i uninstalled pango-graphite
<ruan> kahen`: congrats
<kahen`> you *really* really want to get rid of that package
<kahen`> IT BREAKS X!
<ruan> what is pango graphite
<stowoda> ruan, no I dont
<erUSUL> jt13: now right click n the unallocated space and create a new logical partition
<ruan> hmm i dont have pango-graphite installed
<erUSUL> jt13: then format it to ntfs
<stowoda> there is volume, bluetooth..
<xptical> Hi all, I have a couple of questions.  First off, sometimes it seems like my username/logoff button area gets corrupted.  Anyone else notice this?
<behel1t> can anyone recommend a good guide to align an ssd for ubuntu
<ruan> !ssd
<xptical> Like the username tries to print twice
<upgrdman> every time i boot ubuntu it wants to scan my hdds for errors. i don't know why as I always am able to correctly shut down. how can i track down this problem?
<ruan> stowoda: can you still connect though?
<jt13> erUSUL, ok, just to make sure i am understanding, i resized the partition so that now there are the two logical partitions in one. the swap will still work as it should and the other ntfs will be mountable to either of my operating systems right?
<stowoda> ruan: yes
<giiker> xptical: this happens to me but it is 'cause I have some effects with Compiz
<kahen`> ruan: i only figured out to uninstall it because i happened to remember i had recently installed it as part of installing some ttf-sil-* fonts
<stowoda> ruan: I am connected right now
<kahen`> basically *dumb luck* that i could fix the system
<iamjusttesting> anybody have an idea on the camera problem
<ruan> stowoda: you can access connection manager from system > preferences
<kahen`> this package needs to either be fixed or nuked from orbit
<erUSUL> jt13: yes; but one caveat we moved the swap around so maybe you have to change the uuid listed in /etc/fstab to match the new one
<stowoda> Ok. I got it
<erUSUL> !uuid | jt13
<ubottu> jt13: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ruan> stowoda: i'm not sure about wireless settings though
<xptical> giiker Do you know which options cause this?
<ruan> stowoda: there might be a seperate program for that
<iCyrus> How do I unrar something? I could have sworn it was just unrar filename
<iCyrus> But it's saying I have to use commands
<stowoda> ruan: ok. understand
<iCyrus> So I tried rar -e Filename and it's still not working :[
<kahen`> iCyrus: man unrar says it's "unrar e filename"
<erUSUL> iCyrus: unrar x filename
<kahen`> or unrar x if you want directories
<iCyrus> oh
<jt13> erUSUL,  cool. I learned something new, last question. which would be my best option to format the unallocated? it is strictlly for multimedia storage
<iCyrus> Without the -, sorry!
<kahen`> 7z can unpack .rar files too i think
<ruan> kahen`: it can, if it has the p7zip addon
<nerdy_kid> hi guys, I am trying to back up a large file (1+GB) with rsync, how would I get it so that only the updated portions of the file are copied?  I used a cdrom to copy the file to the destination folder, and now want to use rsync to just update it.  Thanks!
<iCyrus> I'm used to commands being [dash]letter XD
<giiker> xptical: you might be able to fix it if you had made changes in Compiz, have you made any changes.cuzstomizations to COmpiz before?! if not it might be something else
<erUSUL> jt13: well if it has to be for windows and linux the only sane choice is ntfs
<kahen`> personally i always use 7z for .zip files. unzip is stupidly broken
<stowoda> maybe I should restart my os?
<ruan> stowoda: you can try that
<jt13> erUSUL,  ok then, Thank you for all of your help.
<xptical> giiker This is a fresh 32-bit install with no Compiz changes at all.
<erUSUL> jt13: no problem
<kahen`> unzip has this naasty tendency to make files with permissions set to 755
<hihihi100> noob question, in a passphrase, do the empty spaces count as a character?
<ruan> hihihi100: yes
<iamjusttesting> i have camera model argus 1512 and it doesn't show up in places   computer
<hihihi100> oik
<stowoda> ok thx so far. willd o a reboot
<giiker> xptical: then i don think I have your solution, sorry!
<xptical> Okay.  Thanks
<xptical> Next question:  What is the best way to backup my system?  I'd like to be able to do a bare-metal restore, like from a disk image.
<erUSUL> xptical: use clonezilla?
<xptical> I'll check it out
<xptical> Is it on the Ubuntu 10.10 bood disc?
<xptical> boot
<giiker> xptical: dd
<ruan> !dd
<giiker> dd the best!!
<xptical> I've used DD before
<xptical> It works okay
<xptical> especially using DD and netcat
<xptical> awesome imaging across a network
<erUSUL> xptical: http://clonezilla.org/
<xptical> Last time I looked at CZ, you needed a special boot disc.  I was just wondering if that's still true
<vivekbourne> i have installed wine how to run my windows programs using it?
<navkram> how do i test a serial port in 10.04
<giiker> xptical: last time I read one needs the live CD
<ruan> vivekbourne: right click > open with wine
<kahen`> vivekbourne: wine <path/to/program.exe>
<ruan> vivekbourne: or command line ^
<iCyrus> So I'm using Wine to run JFormDesigner and it's saying that I don't have a JVM installed. I'm running IntelliJ and 3 Java programs as it says that, how do I get it to work?
<iamjusttesting> i have camera model argus 1512 and i will not show up in places - computer
<erUSUL> navkram: define "test"
<xptical> thanks for the advice guys.  I'm off for a bit
<navkram> see if 10.04 sees it and what address it is
<vivekbourne> does wine does not work for windows 64 bit?
<giiker> iamjusttesting: run lsusb and see if it detects it at least.
<erUSUL> navkram: serial ports are /dev/ttyS[0,1]
<RoboticsEngineer> UBUNTU!!!!
<ruan> iCyrus: lol
<erUSUL> navkram: dmesg | grep ttyS
<ruan> oops
<navkram> ok any one using inkcut1.0 to run a vinyl cutter?
<iCyrus> ruan: wat
<ruan> iCyrus: nevermind
<iCyrus> ruan: sadface
<joe_> testing 123
<erUSUL> navkram: did you see it?
<ruan> iCyrus: all i can think of is a dll override for the application, if java uses dlls
<oCean> joe_: we can see you
<iamjusttesting> how would you like me to run that
<iCyrus> ruan: I thought .dll was a windows thing
<iamjusttesting> in the termnal?
<nerdy_kid> I used a dvdrom to back up a large file from my laptop to my desktop, and now want to use rsync to just update it without retransfering the whole file.  How would I do this?  thanks!
<ruan> iCyrus: yeah but you're running a wine app
<iCyrus> ruan: oya
<iCyrus> ruan: I have no idea how to do what you said though
<ruan> iCyrus: did you try to install java for windows on wine though?
<iCyrus> ruan: Oooh no I didn't, thanks
<iamjusttesting> out put for lsusb: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 2770:9120 NHJ, Ltd Che-ez! Snap / iClick Tiny VGA Digital Camera
<phoenixsampras> Help!! how to play a blue ray?
<Logan_> !bluray | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iamjusttesting> that would mean that it might not be mounted
<floodplain> hi all, how can i manually partition my already existing linux partition (gparted won't do it)?
<jiltdil> channel for ubuntu 11.04?
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<phoenixsampras> Logan_: is there a blueray player
<phoenixsampras> ?
<hihihi100> what do I have to do with the key fingreprint? and the random image?
<jiltdil> floodplain: did u used live cd/dvd or usb?
<giiker> iamjusttesting: check here for your device: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices
<floodplain> jiltdil: i used the 10.10  iso from usb
<Kindari> Hi, on ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, how do i add an item to the sidebar?
<floodplain> jiltdil: my machine is dual boot if that makes a difference
<ruan> Kindari: the panels?
<Kindari> ruan: suppose so. it has basic apps on it, starts off with firefox, empathy, etc.
<nicolaus> is there a software on ubuntu that can mount iso
<ruan> Kindari: what do you want to add to it?
<jiltdil> floodplain: no that doesnot the matter of worry .what the eroor exactly was?
<floodplain> kindari: right clicking on it might give you a menu with options to add to it.
<Kindari> Chromium and Terminal
<ruan> nicolaus: yes, there is archive mounter by default and gmount-iso
<ruan> Kindari: you can drag the icons from applications to the panel
<Kindari> floodplain: right clicking does nothing on the panel itself. on one of the items in the panel it offers to remove the item.
<floodplain> jiltdil: gparted doesn't give me the option to resize my ubuntu partion. it's ~90gb. i want to make it 20gb and then have a new 70gbpartition for media to be accessable from win and ubuntu
<nicolaus> thanks ruan
<iamjusttesting> giiker by what i see that this manufacture is not listed
<Kindari> hm, nope drag and drop doesnt work either.
<floodplain> kindari: that's strange
<jiltdil> floodplain: is ur partition of 90gb is of extended?
<fruitwerks> I am trying to run a php script from the command line and anything I try to exec is not found, even when I give the full path
<floodplain> kindari: what desktop are you using? kde, gnome etc
<juniour> hi
<cato_> floodplain do it with live cd
<ruan> Kindari: are you sure? i can drag icons from applications to my panel
<Elssha> Okay got a basic Q on partition tables
<floodplain> jiltdil: just checking but i think it's ext4
<giiker> iamjusttesting: sorry
<Kindari> gnome. all default settings, only thing ive changed from a fresh install was install chromium.
<juniour> hi how to check battery life in ubuntu 10.10
<Elssha> Installing ( finally) but it's giving me a error that no root file STD is defined
<Elssha> STD*
<cato_> when you have mounted a disk you cant partition it
<ruan> lol
<iamjusttesting> the next odd thing is that shotwell knows the manufacture but not the model
<Elssha> stupid touch
<Elssha> Sys
<rsh> hello when i use gcc DEBUG option for compiling where do those extra information store???
<drc> Kindari: you're talking about the sidebar on the left side (on Netbook Edition, not Desktop Edition), not the panels on the top or bottom, correct?
<floodplain> cato_: thanks i may try that.
<Kindari> drc: yes
<ruan> oh.. a sidebar?
<juniour> hi how to check battery life in ubuntu 10.10
<mic_problem> hi
<ruan> i'm on desktop :D
<Elssha> O selected the sda3 partition
<cato_> @floodplain there is no other way
<jiltdil> cato:wright i think he has mounted disk
<drc> Kindari: I don't have an answer, was just trying to clear the air...others seem to be talking PANELS, not SIDEBAR
<Elssha> Checked to format it as ext4
<ruan> i have no idea what a sidebar is :/
<iamjusttesting> giiker: is that the list of the only supported devices
<Elssha> What mount point must I pick for it
<Ashlebede> is there any way to change the CTRL-ALT-F1, CTRL-ALT-F2, ... hotkeys ?
<Kindari> ruan: : ive only seen it on netbook edition ;)
<Elssha> Is that what the error asks for
<cato_> mount point /
<cato_> root
<ruan> Ashlebede: why?
<juniour> hi any one know here
<juniour> hi any one know here
<juniour> hi how to check battery life in ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot2> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floodplain> cato_: ok thanks. i might have 4 partitions already on the disk, a ntfs win partion, a linux extended one containing  (ubuntu -> ext4 and a swap partition), then a win recovery partition, is that 3 or 4?
<cato_> have you make partition for swap?
<Ashlebede> I'd prefer Super+F1, that<s all, ruan
<Ashlebede> The question is not why, it's how. D:
<rsh>  when i use gcc DEBUG option for compiling where do those extra information store???
<rsh> if the above question is not valid here please inform me
<cato_> i dont know
<giiker> iamjusttesting: can you run this: dmesg | grep USB
<cato_> you mast check the size to figure out
<cato_> ex if the partition for recovery is 40gb
<jiltdil> floodplain:if u have partition 90gb as extended and if there is also  swap,firstly remove that swap
<cato_> you know when you see 40gb its recovery
<jmwpc> Any recommendations for a CD ripper which can be run from the command line?
<carbonate> Hey I need someone to help me install  linux to a sata drive while in a linux live environment.
<maedox> Ashlebede: I might be wrong, but I think those hotkeys are in the kernel and would mean recompiling it to change them.
<cato_> y? removew swap
<carbonate> Can anyone lend a hang?
<iamjusttesting> i did run it and got lots of text back
<Ashlebede> maedox: I fear it is...
<ruan> !info ripit
<ubottu> ripit (source: ripit): Textbased audio cd ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 110 kB, installed size 420 kB
<giiker> can you psate it in the pastebin
<jiltdil> cato: i missjudged his language last one
<giiker> iamjusttesting: can you psate it in the pastebin
<iamjusttesting> where is thaty
<cato_> y he mast remove swap?
<floodplain> jiltdil: don't i need a swap? or do i create a new parition for it?
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | iamjusttesting
<ubottu> iamjusttesting: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cato_> floodplain how many ram??\
<jiltdil> floodplain:if u have enough ram then its ok to not use swap its not a big issue
<ruan> yeah, i have 3gb and i use no swap
<cato_> if you have 4 or more gb no need of swap
<giiker> iamjusttesting: http://pastebin.com/
<ruan> it depends on what you're doing though
<giiker> iamjusttesting: or the one that the bot mentioned
<Dr_Willis> everything depends on what you are doing with the system.
<floodplain> jiltdil: ok, i have to check but i think 1gb ram
<iamjusttesting> ok
<jiltdil> floodplain:if u r using the applicatin which takes enough ram then u must make swap
<hihihi100> to the ppl that helped me out with the ssh key, for GITHUB, it seems I have done it
<visual1ce> hi
<Dr_Willis> It really really can get annoying if you run out of ram.. if you got swap hopefully you will notice somthing sucking down all the ram and be able to close down some apps.
<ThinkT510> !yay | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Glad you made it! :-)
<giiker> iamjusttesting: and then paste here the link to see the details
<Elssha> One more Q. On install.   If I want Ubuntu on sda3 do I pick that for the boot loader device or the sda ( whole drive)
<Dr_Willis> Elssha:  sda is the 'mbr' of the drive. where you normally put grub.
<Elssha> Idk
<iamjusttesting> giiker:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/576096/
<hihihi100> now, more noob questions: how does this help me to pull a git repository?
<meco> Can someone tell me what utility I can use to record this video strea: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/whcr-90-3#utm_campaigne=synclickback&source=http://www.whcr.org/&medium=5967567
<jiltdil> floodplain:check ram  free-m  or free -mt
<mic_problem> meco: run from copyright hipocrites
<Elssha> I need it to register the xp partition ( sda1)
<mic_problem> run away nowwww
<Elssha>  But idk where it was before
<iamjusttesting> giiker:  working?
<Dr_Willis> Elssha:  clarify what you mean.
<giiker> iamjusttesting: let me look
<sony> hi
<Gibby> working on my grandma's laptop, i had it setup so when they plugged in there digital camera, it auto opened, now it just mounts and doesn't open, where is the setting for it?
<Elssha> I'm in the allocate drive space window
<Elssha> Picked sda3 to format as ext4
<ThinkT510> Elssha: grub2 automatically picks up the windows install and gives you the option to boot into it
<meco> mic_problem: You mean I'm not allowed to ask that question on this channel?
<Elssha> At the bottom it asks where I want the boot loader installation
<Dr_Willis> Elssha:  mbr of the d4rive you are booting... ie: sda
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:is there any command like shred to erase disk permanently?
<mic_problem> meco: sort of
<giiker> iamjusttesting: wird you have the right driver and only one that works with your camera, but somehow it doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  there are secure deletion tools/commands out there. or you could go old school and use 'dd'
<meco> mic_problem: I'll modify my question then...
<BitEncrypt> !!!!!@#$%
<giiker> iamjusttesting: did you change USB ports?
<ubun> how do i check how much ram i have?
<mic_problem> so I can here my mic but I cant record! help pls.
<mic_problem> hear
<iCyrus> I'm on wine and I need to get to a hidden folder from an "open file" window, how do I do that?
<meco> Can someone tell me what utility I can use to record videos like http://www.ustream.tv/channel/whcr-90-3#utm_campaigne=synclickback&source=http://www.whcr.org/&medium=5967567
<iCyrus> Like, I need to get to ~/.wine/
<iamjusttesting> giiker:   leave it to me to mess it up
<Elssha> Am I supposed to put it on sda3 with Ubuntu or on sda (whole drive)
<Elssha>  I need it to see sda1 as well since that's where xp is
<giiker> iamjusttesting: there is a driver that works with your camera, not the manufacturer's, but it is already loaded, so I don know what it might be at this point.
<ThinkT510> Elssha: install the bootloader to sda
<rsh>  when i use gcc DEBUG option for compiling where do those extra information store???
<Whitor> Hi, when my computer goes to sleep, it wakes up asking for a password. How can I customize this password dialog box? I am using gnome and metacity on 10.04. ideas ?
<Elssha> Ty
<mic_problem> Ubuntu recognizes the microphone and I can hear it but it doesnt record the voice, it records a loud beeep
<iamjusttesting> ok
<iamjusttesting> thanks
<giiker> iamjusttesting: NP
<iCyrus> I'm on wine and I need to get to a hidden folder from an "open file" window, how do I do that? For example, I need to get to ~/.wine/, and I would normally press ctrl + h from Nautilus to show it, but it's not working from wine
<fidyduce> ok so i am having some issues with the following line "mkisofs -r -o /home/newisofile.iso" i am getting the following error I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<fidyduce> genisoimage: Missing pathspec.
<fidyduce> Usage: genisoimage [options] -o file directory ...
<fidyduce> Use genisoimage -help
<fidyduce> to get a list of valid options.
<FloodBot2> fidyduce: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidyduce> Report problems to debburn-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org.
<mic_problem> why the hell Ubuntu doesnt record my voice
<sem> exit
<giiker> ubun: top | grep Mem and will keep updating it, but you can just stop it with Ctrl Z
<iamjusttesting> i will catch you people later thanks for the help  and keep up the work on making the free world better
<visual1ce> when i do apt-get purge it says one not upgraded - how do i check which one is not upgraded?
<mic_problem> visual1ce: remove --purge
<fidyduce> sorry for the flooding all but that is really the issue all at one :D
<mic_problem> never thought geeks had a life
<mic_problem> bad day to get help
<Dr_Willis> iCyrus:  wine maps your home and other directories. You could just enter the proper path.    the C: D: and so forth in wine are specifc dirs in your home dir also.
<yeats> fidyduce: use uce> sorry for the flooding all but that is really the issue all at one :D
<ThinkT510> fidyduce: you can use pastebin
<iCyrus> Dr_Willis: Oh, didn't even realize that! Thanks :]
<yeats> fidyduce: use http://goo.gl/ixcN9 for pastes - sorry for the paste error there
<giiker> mic_problem: have you hceck your SOund preferecnes already?
<fisix> ohi
<fisix> hey
<fisix> anyone out there?
<fidyduce> noted
<mic_problem> no
<fidyduce> but still the text i pasted earlier made it right?
<fisix> what's noted
<giiker> mic_problem: do that first then
<ruan> ubuntu uses linux 2.x right?
<yeats> fidyduce: not really - the floodbot kicked you before it was complete
<fidyduce> using the pastebin for larger pastes
<fisix> 2.35
<fidyduce> ah
<ruan> fisix: thanks
<mic_problem> giiker: do what?
<mic_problem> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Elssha> What is the swap used for... Always been curious
<mic_problem> !swap
<fisix> wait, actually 2.6. for 10.10 at least
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Elssha> Ty
<fidyduce> ok so i am having some issues with the following line "mkisofs -r -o /home/newisofile.iso" i am getting another error saying "missing pathspec"
<mic_problem> so if I have 4gb how much swap do I need?
<giiker> got to run to work, sorry guys!
<mic_problem> giiker: run giiker run
<fidyduce> obviously i edited the newisofile path
<Dr_Willis> mic_problem:  depends on what you aer doing with your system and how much HD space you gto to spare.
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  you sure you dont mean /home/YOURUSERNAME/newisofile.iso
<ribon> a usb device is always mounted with a "Write Protected is on". Need to use gpart on it, but can't. There is no physical switch, help? :S
<Dr_Willis> ribon:  what kind of usb device? flash drive? usb hard drive?
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: well i will be more sure here in a minute when i give that a try.... :D
<mic_problem> ribon: tried to unmount from gparted?
<ribon> Dr_Willis: flash drive
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis:no dice same exact error
<theperfecttaco> with unity launcher - (using narwhal but i don't think this is a narwhal-specific issue) when I resize a window out of maximized it defaults to the upper-left corner of the screen. due to the launcher button in that same corner I'm unable to reach the min-resize-max buttons to or the titlebar in order to move the window. is there a workaround for this?
<mic_problem> grrrrrrrrrrr im going crazy
<ribon> mic_problem: it's not mounted, doesn't have a partition table
<[thor]> fidyduce: locate newisofile.iso
<meco> Can someone tell me what utility I can use to record videos like http://www.ustream.tv/channel/whcr-90-3#utm_campaigne=synclickback&source=http://www.whcr.org/&medium=5967567
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  i would google for examples of using that command.
<fisix> had no idea the ubuntu irc would be so helpful! you guys are awesome
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  i think you need to be telling it some path to your data you want to put on the iso file
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: here is were this all started
<fidyduce> http://www.ehow.com/how_5704060_add-files-iso-image-linux.html
<visual1ce> im installing gnome-core on ubuntu-standard. how do i configure it so the system boots up with gnome de?
<fidyduce> i am on step 8
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 348 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<thelazydeveloper> I'm trying to build xchat, however the make is failing due to "xchat-2.8.8/src/fe-gtk/menu.c:2204: undefined reference to `launchpad_integration_add_items'"; as far as I know I have launchpad-integration installed, along with the necessary libs. Anyone know what I'm missing? Perhaps someone forgot to include a header file or missed a .o in a makefile?
<Dr_Willis> fidyduce:  ive only used kiso to do similer tasks..  but that was ages ago.
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: that is fine, i have that installed as luck would have it....
<fidyduce> Dr_Willis: but i could not figure out how to do the same thing...
<b0ng01> When I use chrome and firefox and full screen I get flickering problems.
<hexdump_> Hey all!
<hexdump_> It's been such a long time since I've been in here.
<b0ng01> This an Ubuntu issue?
<ThinkT510> visual1ce: ubuntu already has gnome, or am i misunderstanding you?
<b0ng01> while watching a video*
<hexdump_> I just updated my internet and now I have to configure everything over again
<hexdump_> is there a channel dedicated to IPTABLES help?
<visual1ce> i did a custom install without a de
<hexdump_> ha seems it's #iptables I guess?
<pet> heja
<Dr_Willis> b0ng01:  more likely a 'flash' issue.
<mic_problem> if I i break my keyboard against channel rules
<pet> opsss chyba nie ten kanal ;p
<hexdump_> I'm trying to add an ip address to iptables.  Can somebody kind of push me along and let me know if I'm on the right track plz
<b0ng01> Dr_Willis, I was thinking this, but doesn't chrome auto install the most recent version of flash or does it just use what you have?
<ThinkT510> visual1ce: if you install gdm that will let you choose your desktop session
<ruan> how can i figure out which usb port my UPS is connected to?
<Dr_Willis> b0ng01:  no idea. even if it did install the latest.. that dosent mean it will work properly.  Flash is very problematic in some cases.
<visual1ce> what is gdm?
<mic_problem> ubuntu is driving me crazy
<visual1ce> desktop manager?
<hexdump_> is it sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --source "IP" --dport 80 -j ACCEPT ?
<yeats> fidyduce: on 10.10, mkisofs is a symbolic link to genisoimage, so do 'man genisoimage' to see that built-in documentation
<ThinkT510> !info gdm | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.5-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 723 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<Dr_Willis> visual1ce:  the program, that gives you a nice Login screen.
<hexdump_> is that correct?  I'm trying to remember again
<fidyduce> yeats: ok thanks
<mic_problem> my microphone is working but when i try to  record something it only plays abeep
<mic_problem> how do i fix this?
<visual1ce> how do you know its working if it only plays a beep?
<[thor]> visual1ce: install, logout, choose the gnome desktop environment as your preferred environment ( at the bottom menu bar after selecting your username, but before logging in )
<mic_problem> visual1ce: when i talk to the mic i hear myself
<konsinator> hello I have a problem: Everytime I open a partition listed at places my ubuntu opens VLC Player
<konsinator> could somebody help me please
<yeats> mic_problem: have you tried more than one capture program?
<mic_problem> visual1ce: same thing happens in back and front mic
<mic_problem> yeats: audacity and gnome recorder
<[thor]> visual1ce: until you select a different DE, it will boot to that environment.
<visual1ce> well uve done well - neith of my mics work
<hexdump_> excuse me folks was my last line correct does anyone know?
<hexdump_> if anyone can help just msg me thank you.
<ruan> how do i figure out what is plugged in on ttyS0, S1,S2, and S3?
<Dr_Willis> hexdump_:  why not try it and see if it does what you want?
<konsinator> hello ?
<mic_problem> hello
<konsinator> hello I have a problem: Everytime I open a partition listed at places my ubuntu opens VLC Player
<mic_problem> <hexdump_> is it sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --source "IP" --dport 80 -j ACCEPT ?
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, i'm a noob to linux+printers. I have an ancient lexmark Z11, and the driver list only lists Z12 and up. What do?
<ruan> konsinator: have you tried right click?
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  thanks, it has just been quite some time
<Dr_Willis> konsinator:  i belive ive seen people do that  when they accidently  right click on a folder-> open with, and select vlc.. they dont notice a check box that makes that the default.
<konsinator> doesnt't work
<hexdump_> thanks folks! =)
<mic_problem> hexdump_: why dont u just a gui tool to configure the firewall (ip tables)
<konsinator> it still opens vlc player
<agentgasmask> how can I use a theme for GDM in ubuntu 10.04. I got it from gnome-look.org
<mic_problem> !ufw > hexdump_
<ubottu> hexdump_, please see my private message
<nishanth> anyone know how to use genius?
<pw-toxic> hi
<Dr_Willis> kostkon:  theres some file i recall you can delete that can reset all the defaults like that. Or theres the UNsupported by this channel ubuntu-tweak program that has a niceer gui to do the job.
<mic_problem> !mic
<ruan> how do i figure out what is plugged in on ttyS0, S1, S2, and S3?
<pw-toxic> I am looking for a program where i can compare two files which shows me the differences of those two (config) files
<Dr_Willis> agentgasmask:  10.04 uses gdm2.. most themes at gnome-look.org are proberly gdm1 themes and not useable.
<ruan> aka usb port 1234
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  'diff'
<hexdump_> ubottu:  I got it thanks a bunch!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, is this a gui tool?
<agentgasmask> Dr_Willis: OK, if I got a gdm2 theme, how could I "install" it?
<IsmAvatar> What do I do if I got to Add Printer, and don't see my model listed in the driver list? I have an ancient Z11, but it only shows Z12 and up.
<Ubuntu_JS> Hello, if I set permissions for a user to be read only, but I put him in a group that allows read and write, will he have read write access to that folder that is under the group?
<konsinator> so how do I reset that option so a partition won't be opened with vlc anymore
<[thor]> konsinator: open nautilus, right-click any folder icon, go to the Open With.. dialog and select "Other application"
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  no. tjhere are gui tools that also do that i recall...
<konsinator> how do I open Nautilus ?
<Dr_Willis> kostkon:  check -> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<[thor]> konsinator: select "File Manager" from the list
<Ubuntu_JS> konsinator: sudo nautilus from command prompt will open the gui
<nicolaus_> im using vertual box to install something thats 64 bit my computer is 64 bit but its telling me that attempting to load a 64 bit application, however this cpu is not compatible with 64 bit mode
<Dr_Willis> [thor]:  i thought it was 'Open Folder' :)  but ive not  really had to fix it in some time.
<[thor]> Ubuntu_JS: sudo is not required.
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, i have found some with typing in "diff" into the software center
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> konsinator:  https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<jiltdil> nicolaus: is VT,VT -d enabled
<konsinator> ok I opened Nautilus via terminal
<konsinator> now what ?
<nicolaus_> its enable in vertual box
<nicolaus_> but i dont see it in my BIOS
<jiltdil> hicolaus:and is ur processor supports 64bit
<[thor]> konsinator: right-click any folder icon, go to the Open With.. dialog and select "Other application"
<Ubuntu_JS> If I put a user in a group, will he have permissions set for the group?
<ThinkT510> nicolaus_: you need to enable it in the bios
<jiltdil> nicolaus: go in security option under BIOS
<nicolaus_> i dont see it in there
<nicolaus_> i search the entire BIOS
<nicolaus_> and its not in there
<[thor]> konsinator: select "File Manager" and check the box that says to do that every time
<jiltdil> nicolaus: do u go in security option in BIOS
<Ubuntu_JS> what is the command to set group permissions? if I want to set a group to have 777 permission?
<nicolaus_> and then click what
<jiltdil> nicolaus:enable that
<nicolaus_> ok brb
<konsinator> ok
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Ubuntu_JS
<ubottu> Ubuntu_JS: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<konsinator> I did it
<jdizzle2011> hey guys
<konsinator> but it still opens vlc player
<konsinator> not with normal folders
<visual1ce> thanks ThinkT510 and Dr_Willis
<ThinkT510> np
<konsinator> just the partitions listed at places on my start panel
<konsinator> they are always opened with vlc player
<fisix> i have an extra volume icon that looks grey with vertical blue bars in my system tray
<fisix> how do i remove that?
<Dr_Willis> konsinator:  did you look at -->  it shows several ways to fix the issue.. depending on what you did.   https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<ruan> fisix: right click it, what options do you get?
<fisix> mute, sound preferences
<nicolaus> nope i only see power of password and admin password when i go into security
<konsinator> thank you very much I'll read it
<Dr_Willis> they really need to put in some failsafe so people stop assoicating folders with media players. :)
 * mic_problem breaks his mic
<IvoV> can someone help me out with hdmi audio (ati hd4670), the device is recognized by ubuntu (10.04) and I can select it, but no matter what I do I can't get sound to come out of the tv
<IvoV> strange thing is that it does work in 10.10, I don't know what's different
<mic_problem> IvoV: you need to change audio output
<IvoV> I did :)
<mic_problem> sound preferences?
<Dr_Willis> IvoV:  dosent work in 10.04 but does in 10.10  you are saying?
<IvoV> yep
<visual1ce> about to install gdm but after findout out about some of the packages it recommends id like to choose some of them also... is there a way to simply query a package for the packages it suggests or should i make a not of them now?
<Dr_Willis> IvoV:  updated kernel/drivers would be my first guess.
<fisix> i used the command "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<fisix> how can i remove it?
<mic_problem> fisix: killall gnome-volume-control-applet
<IvoV> Dr_Willis: is this something I could fix perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> visual1ce:  when i install somthing via 'apt-get install' and it shows some stuff in the reccomends line, i tend to just cut/paste and install them via command line.
<mic_problem> IvoV: ofc you can
<Dr_Willis> IvoV:   Its possible i imagine, but why not just use 10.10 ?
<mic_problem> IvoV: is it hda intel?
<fisix> wow sweet, thanks!!!
<fisix> does this permanently remove it though?
<mic_problem> fisix: if you added to startup applications you need to remove from there
<IvoV> well, 10.10 is giving me problems with the cpu, I get hickups (cpu = i7). Background processes are constantly taking up cpu
<IvoV> i couldn't fix it
<Dr_Willis> fisix:  some peopel use that command and remove the other volume icon :) depends on what you want.
<IvoV> mic_problem: I believe so
<IsmAvatar> What do I do if I got to Add Printer, and don't see my model listed in the driver list? I have an ancient Z11, but it only shows Z12 and up.
<mic_problem> IvoV: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  some printer drivers are not installed by default. check the package manager listings. would be where i would check first.
<IvoV> hmm, maybe not..card 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<IvoV> that's my aplay -l output
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  ive had to install optional/old drivers in the past.
<alecbenzer>  I can run lspci on my machine but when I try to save its output to a file like "lspci > some_file" I get "pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci". what might be causing this? If I can get the output on a terminal why wouldn't I be able to put it in a file?
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  its also possible some of the new drivers are backwards compatiable.
<mic_problem> IvoV: wait type this: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<visual1ce> Dr_Willis - i think i only have one tty (is that the right term)
<ruan> alecbenzer: i think it needs to be run as root?
<mic_problem> IvoV: then compare with http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<ruan> alecbenzer: thats what it sounds like
<konsinator> yeahaaa
<konsinator> thank you
<fisix> i see, thanks again
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: so start at the Software Center?
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  thats always where to start :)
<konsinator> it works
<IvoV> mic_problem: Codec: Realtek ALC1200  that's the output
<konsinator> I'm so glad
<ruan> alecbenzer: wait..
<jiltdil> how to paste things in virtual box OS that i copy from my host?
<yellabs> hi there
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: search for Lexmark only turned up the c2050
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you mean text? or other kinds of data?
<ruan> alecbenzer: is the file you're logging to inside a directory you have permissions to?
<yellabs> how can i ( in bash ) make notify-send stack ist messages ?
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  there may be some other printer/ppd packages
<yellabs> any tips are welcome
<mic_problem> IvoV: go to ubuntu forums and search for ALC1200
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:text
<mic_problem> hdmi output
<Dr_Willis> yellabs:  ive seen some bash commands/aliasls/scripts to gernate notify messages.
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: ok. How do I find those?
<JoeCoolDesk1> Is there a way to add a couple networked computers to use as a cluster, but have them be recognized by the OS as just more CPU/cores so that any arbitrary program can make use of them?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  i think if you install the guest os addations and run some tool. You can use the clipboard across both .
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  search for ppd/printers/cups perhaps.
<yellabs> how can i ( in bash ) make notify-send stack its messages ? so bash command are welcome if you know of any .. send-notify 'test'
<jiltdil> Dr-willis: ok i will try
<mic_problem> I am frustrated shit
<mic_problem> soryr lang
<yellabs> notify-send that is
<yellabs> lol
<yellabs> :)
<alecbenzer> ruan: hm, odd. I didn't notice but the command was actually working, it was just also spitting out that message which I didn't get when running plain "lspci"
<vikasap> Hello all , I recently intstalled power-top and I get this : "A SATA device is active 100.0% of the time". I also constantly hear some noise from my laptop. What can I do about it ?
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: well cups is already installed, as is printer drivers for cups. I'm seeing wrapper drivers for extra brother printers, whatever that means
<Dr_Willis> alecbenzer:  standard output vs standard err output perhaps. :)
<vikasap> Any suggestions ?
<mic_problem> "rear mic" means mic from the back right?
<ribon> (*bump*) a usb device is always mounted with a "Write Protected is on". Need to use gpart on it, but can't. There is no physical switch, help? :S
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  extra drivers not installed by default.. sounds like a possibility.. :)
<mic_problem> yeah rear = back
<mic_problem> good translator ftw
<mic_problem> bbl
<guntbert> jiltdil: you will find support for virtual box in #vbox
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: no, just drivers for FAX and MFC models
<Dr_Willis> yellabs:  a quick google for bash notify osd script --> http://www.barregren.se/blog/pop-notification-command-line
<Dr_Willis> notify-send "This is a summary" "And this is the body text"
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: this looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452722
<ajunior> hi all
<woble> SSH question: Openssh setup; "connection time out" from android, SSHing from the machine to itsself works. No firewall (disabled) connectable according to web service, and hosts.allow/ deny is empty
<Gibby> how do i tell which video card ubuntu is using?
<ajunior> anybody know say what daemon application is used for distribute Ubuntu ISO in torrent?
<woble> What else could cause a connection timeout? clearly something refuses connection
<erUSUL> ajunior: bittornado iirc
<geoffmcc> woble: port forwarding on the router possibly
<milamber> Gibby: lspci | grep VGA
<winehelp> can any1 help with installing office on Ubuntu? wine help?
<woble> geoffmcc  according to canyouseeit.org its correctly forwarded (connectable on port 22)
<guntbert> ribon: be patient please, and *bump* doesn't help you in any way
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | winehelp
<ubottu> winehelp: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<visual1ce> can i open an additional terminal? i have no de installed...
<Gibby> milamber, It goes up with 2 the onboard intel and the discrete nvidia, i think i finally got the nivida working the nouveau just don't know how to tell
<geoffmcc> woble: was just a thought, but as long as you forwarded port 22 to the ip address of the box your trying to get into then thats not the issue
<yeats> !tty | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<guntbert> visual1ce: you have only text?
<ribon> btw. http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/03/web-security-against-hackers-and-spammers-advanced-math-captcha.html
<Dr_Willis> visual1ce:  what window manager are you using? are you using X at all?
<visual1ce> nope not yet
<woble> geoffmcc thats what i thought.. but clearly something refuses connection. If i ssh to 192.168.1.local IP it times out (Android) if i ssh to my real IP with the same android i get "connection lost, reset by peer"
<Dr_Willis> visual1ce:  alt-ctral-f1 through f6, or use screen
<visual1ce> forgot about the alt
<visual1ce> i guess there is no way i can copy and paste either
<Dr_Willis> visual1ce:  install gpm
<Dr_Willis> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 214 kB, installed size 560 kB
<Dr_Willis> that gives mouse on console =  you can copy/paste
<geoffmcc> woble: if i understand u trying to ssh in from android to ubuntu. what about using your public ip address instead of local
<woble> geoffmcc tried both
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis (or interested parties): I have an uh-oh. I tried installed Foomatic-GUI from the software center, and now I keep getting this error message "Items cannot be installed or removed until package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now?"
<E8newallm> Right, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu onto my netbook
<E8newallm> What partitions do people recommend I make?
<E8newallm> It's 160GB
<geoffmcc> woble: sorry. all i can think of as i havent had any issues ssh into any of my box's
<Dr_Willis> E8newallm:  totally depends on what you are going to do with the pc
<E8newallm> Just a normal netbook
<E8newallm> Nothing unique or special
<IsmAvatar> E8newallm: you only need 2 partitions. One for swap and one for linux. However, it's slightly recommended that you make a 3rd for your home folder.
<Dr_Willis> E8newallm:  you could just use a / and swap then.
<Dr_Willis> E8newallm:  or 20gb for / and a swap, and rest for home.
<mic_problem> my microphone only records an annoying beep. any fix?
<E8newallm> I'll do the three partitions then :)
<yeats> woble: you have the openssh-server package installed?
<E8newallm> So 20GB for the /?
<woble> yeats yes I do
<Dr_Willis> E8newallm:  i find 10gb to small... it depends on your needsd.
<woble> yeats, both client and server
<E8newallm> That would be enough for any further updates/upgrades?
<Dr_Willis> E8newallm:  ive yet to fill up 20gb / on my systems
<woble> geoffmcc , thanks for you input ;)
<IsmAvatar> E8newallm: it'll be plenty for updates/upgrades. Main concern would be how much software you plan to install
<E8newallm> Right ok, and the swap should be about 1GB?
<Dr_Willis> remastering dvd = 4+GB in /tmp/ so 10gb was too small for me. :)
<E8newallm> Can't imagine much software. It's not going to be used for much.
<apter> Hello!
<yeats> is the android on the same LAN or are you going through a router?
<IsmAvatar> E8newallm: I'd recommend about as much swap as your ram, not exceeding 2 GB
<yeats> woble: ^^
<woble> yeats its going through a router.. but its portforwarded correctly
<E8newallm> Yeah, it'll be 1GB then
<E8newallm> Thanks for your help :)
<fisix> what's the best way to have something on your desktop open a commonly used directory?
<fisix> other than putting an icon to it on the desktop
<altin> hello guys :)
<yeats> woble: have you tried connecting from another SSH client on the LAN? (or connecting the android to the LAN)?
<altin> can someone tell me how can I turn off all passwords, use only ssh keys
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis (or interested parties): I have an uh-oh. I tried installed Foomatic-GUI from the software center, and now I keep getting this error message "Items cannot be installed or removed until package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now?"
<woble> yeats, i know the android device works with other machines, i just cant reach thisone.. and cant find mistakes in the setup either
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  tell it yes?
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: same error just pops up again
<woble> yeats, its portforwarded, yet even with firewalls completely down it refuses connection (time-out). hosts.deny / allow is empty..
<yeats> woble: I'm not assuming the problem is with the android - I'm just thinking that you can rule out the router/routing as the cause of the problem if you can connect from another client on the LAN
<dom0do> I read most of the Developers Week logs, and I just noticed a typo in a package description. How can I report this to Debian?
<woble> yeats, think its the computer setup either.. must be a setting somewhere.. or a single parameter.. but cant think of anything else than already said
<yeats> altin: you can't "turn off" passwords, but you can ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id to each computer you're trying to connect to
<officeubuntu> can i use an iso to install in wine? i dont have a cd
<Dr_Willis> officeubuntu:  you can mount the iso to a directory. and access it from wine. I know.. or perhaps some other way to mount it in wine as a cd. with the winecfg tool
<Elssha> So what program is the most comparable with iTouch ?
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<officeubuntu> Dr_Willis: how do I mount to a directory
<officeubuntu> how do I mount an iso to a directory
<ThinkT510> !iso | officeubuntu
<ubottu> officeubuntu: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<apter> Can I use wine with all windows programs?
<fisix> no, it's pretty damn buggy
<fisix> won't even work with the latest windows live messenger
<ThinkT510> !appdb | apter
<ubottu> apter: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Drknzz> Anyone here knows why the haskell-platform package seems to be damaged?
<fisix> irc question.. how do you type so it goes to 1 specific person lol
<Logan_> !tab | fisix
<ubottu> fisix: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ThinkT510> fisix: you mean pm or highlight?
<apter> Okei!
<teek> I tried to add a group, without specifying which ones to keep. And now I've lost them all.
<yeats> Drknzz: do you have more details?  what is damaged?  (error messages, etc.)
<teek> Someone help! Now I can't get myself back into the sudo group.
<apter> But to get wine, can i just type: apt-get install wine?
<fisix> !tab | Logan_ ubottu
<ubottu> Logan_ ubottu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<battlehands> ThinkT510, are you available?
<audrey> Yes
<Drknzz> yeats: GHCI [The Haskell compiler] does not work
<ThinkT510> battlehands: hi, how'd the install go?
<audrey> TEST
<fisix> both pm and highlight. whatever makes it show as my name:
<fisix> in red to me
<fisix> i'm using xchat
<audrey> Quick question...
<battlehands> ThinkT510, very well.  Though, I am having some space issues.
<fisix> and thanks logan, i know tab autocompletes in terminal
<yeats> !sudo | teek
<ubottu> teek: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<IsmAvatar> I need help getting drivers for a Lexmark Z11. I have webpages and packages installed, just don't know how to put it together.
<ThinkT510> fisix: just mention the nickname in your message to highlight someone
<battlehands> ThinkT510, it seems that even though my files are on my "file partition" my Ubuntu partition is running out of room.
<Logan_> !lexmark | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fisix> ThinkT510, highlights
<fisix> ahh and pm'ing?
<audrey> I have a PCI NETWORK ADAPTER made by TRENDnet is there anyway to get a driver for it?
<yeats> Drknzz: that is the literal error message you're seeing?
<Drknzz> yeats: No. Its just that no matter what i do, even calling ghci -v throws an error
<ThinkT510> fisix: since this is a support channel its best to keep everything in the channel
<ThinkT510> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IsmAvatar> Logan_: tried that. It brought me here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersLexmark which doesn't list the Z11.
<yeats> Drknzz: I'm not familiar with that particular program, but I would google the specific wording of each error you're seeing
<battlehands> ThinkT510, any ideas of what is happening?
<Drknzz> yeats: Ok
<ThinkT510> battlehands: what have you got installed?
<teek> Okay ubottu. Could you tell me what the default groups normally assigned are when you install?
<Logan_> !whatareyou | teek
<Logan_> oops
<audrey> Do i have to get in line or something?
<Logan_> !attitude | audrey
<ubottu> audrey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<battlehands> ThinkT510, we partitioned my drive, remember?
<Logan_> IsmAvatar: have you tried this driver? http://sourceforge.net/projects/lz11/
<mic_problem> ei
<IsmAvatar> Logan_: I don't know how
<mic_problem> I got audacity to record!
<ThinkT510> battlehands: yes to 15gb, wat is installed on the ubuntu partition?
<durt> audrey, nics are usually supported in kernel, if your card is not it's up to the manufacturer to supply one, but even then it's less of a headache to spend $10 and buy one that's supported.
<Logan_> mic_problem: congrats
<yeats> mic_problem: great!
<mic_problem> but gnome-sound-recorder doesnt
<mic_problem> LOL.
<yeats> mic_problem: take what you can get ;-)
<mic_problem> how can I reinstall gnome sound recorders?
<mic_problem> recorder
<IsmAvatar> Logan_: actually, give me a moment, I'm going to try going through some steps here
<yeats> mic_problem: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<audrey> Where I can I find a list of support NIC's and can I search based on type?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, very few programs.  I think the issues is that when I move my files over to the "file partition" my drive still thinks they are on the "Ubuntu partition".
<mic_problem> yeats: i tried gnome-sound-recorder
<teek> So, does anyone know what groups the first user is added to by default.
<teek> When you install.
<durt> audrey, a google search will get you lists of supported hardware easily enough.
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I have only increase free space on my Ubuntu partition by moving files to the file partition.
<ubun> how do i clear up memory... seems like it fills up quick then flash crashes .... UBUNTU10.10
<mic_problem> oh it's gnome media utilities i think
<ThinkT510> battlehands: are you copying (so they are on both) or cutting and pasting (so they are moved)
<durt> audrey, search based on chipset.
<crescendo> What are Ubuntu's aptitude autosuggest and autocomplete features based on?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I believe cutting and pasting.  There are not visible on my desktop or in any of my folders.
<mic_problem> is it gnome-media or gnome-media-common
<battlehands> ThinkT510, can I view the properties of each drive?
<audrey> Ok.. like "SUPPORTED PCI Network Adapters with UBUNTU?"
<Guest64570> Need help, went to install  plymouth theme and now cant boot into X anymore. Any ideas how to put it back to default?
<durt> audrey, more like 'linux supported network cards' or someting to that effect
<ThinkT510> battlehands: not sure what you mean by properties, if you mean amount of free space etc then yes
<battlehands> ThinkT510, the drive is not as elegantly available as possible.
<xorxorxor> phew
<ThinkT510> battlehands: you want to put a shortcut to it in the file manager?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I was hoping to see something like "Windows Partition," "Ubuntu Partition," "File Partition," when I click on "Places" on my desktop.
<trans> hello guys
<audrey> Ok One last question and then I'm done. I just downloaded the latest from linux : UBUNTU 10.10 and cannot not find a GUI based device manager? I figured UBUNTU would have thrown an X out at me or some error indicated that attached hardware will not function or work properly.
<battlehands> ThinkT510, yeah.  I have no idea what Im looking at when I go into mnt.  Its like the partition is tucked away deep in my hard drive somewhere...
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I dont know enough to explain it well.
<trans> can I get help regarding xilinx here, in case anyone here familiar with it
<ThinkT510> battlehands: go to the /mnt directory and tell me how many folders there are in there?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, just one.  "Magnificent"
<ThinkT510> battlehands: so now you want to add that to the places menu?
<mic_problem> looks like gnome sound recorder is stupid
<mic_problem> it's looking for the wrong mic
<battlehands> ThinkT510, yes.
<officeubuntu> guys im trying to install a .gx file how do i  do it
<Guest64570> Need help, went to install  plymouth theme and now cant boot into X anymore. Any ideas how to put it back to default?
<Warwolt> Hello, I've installed Windows XP And want to dual boot Linux. When I read some tutorials there's supposed to be a "free space" under the device menu in Alloca drive space. I've been trying to use Gparted to make the XP partition smaller but it won't allow me to. What do I do?
<officeubuntu> guys im trying to install a tar.gz file
<ThinkT510> battlehands: give me a few mins, i'm not very familiar with gnome, i'll google it for you
<mic_problem> what is gnome network
<mic_problem> ?
<mic_problem> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<battlehands> ThinkT510, ok.
<officeubuntu> guys im trying to install a tar.gz file howwww
<bastidrazor> officeubuntu: normally there is an INSTALL or README file in after you untar it, or from the website you downloaded will have directions
<Warwolt> Hello?
<durt> audrey, the app 'Jockey' takes care of installing propietary 'blob binaries' for support of the most popular cards that don't have 'in kernel' support.
<bastidrazor> battlehands: you could change its mount location to /media and it will put it on the desktop
<Warwolt> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<battlehands> bastidrazor, I dont want it on the desktop.
<Warwolt> Hello, I've installed Windows XP And want to dual boot Linux. When I read some tutorials there's supposed to be a "free space" under the device menu in Alloca drive space. I've been trying to use Gparted to make the XP partition smaller but it won't allow me to. What do I do?
<Pumpkin-> what determines which physical ethernet adaptor gets which ethX device these days ?. I've got a Ubuntu VM that I've change virtualisation technology and eth0 has become eth2. While I can deal with that, I'd like to know for future reference how physical ethernet adpators get device names.
<battlehands> bastidrazor, also, I have drives with names that I dont understand
<bastidrazor> battlehands: oh, i misread. in nautilus pull up /mnt directory then just drag and drop to the left pane
<ThinkT510> bastidrazor: ah, just like thunar?
<bastidrazor> ThinkT510: i don't know how thunar works, but if it does that then yes. just like thunar.
<battlehands> bastidrazor, that puts the folder on my panel, that doesnt list it in my "Places" drop down menu
<bastidrazor> battlehands: you're dragging and dropping i the wrong place then.
<Warwolt> Hello, I've installed Windows XP And want to dual boot Linux. When I read some tutorials there's supposed to be a "free space" under the device menu in Alloca drive space. I've been trying to use Gparted to make the XP partition smaller but it won't allow me to. What do I do?
<battlehands> bastidrazor, where do I drop it?
<bastidrazor> battlehands: the left pane lists all your Places, in nautilus?
<milamber> !details | Warwolt
<ubottu> Warwolt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<battlehands> bastidrazor, I only have top and bottom panes
<audrey> is there a way to see a list of hardware components in my computer using this OS?
<yeats> Warwolt: have you done this?: http://www.ehow.com/how_5124581_shrink-windows-xp-partition.html
<bastidrazor> battlehands: View > Side Pane, or press F9
<fadax> hi
<durt> audrey, 'lspci' in a terminal.
<battlehands> bastidrazor, umm.. I dont have a View button.  Also, F9 does nothing.
<durt> audrey, 'man lspci' for more info/help.
<bastidrazor> battlehands: you're using nautilus?
<battlehands> bastidrazor, I have no idea.
<Warwolt> yeats: I tried to accses the XP partition through Gparted on my USB ubuntu but it won't allow me to resize it
<fadax> how can  i find out what graphics card is inside my laptop?  i want to know for sure what card it is (not just the name of the card which i have a driver installed for)
<IsmAvatar> well... at least the black works...
<battlehands> bastidrazor, Im using Ubuntu...
<yeats> Warwolt: what happens when you try?
<bastidrazor> battlehands: go to help > about .. what does that tell you?
<Guest64570> is there a commandline tool to reconfig X
<battlehands> bastidrazor, Im using GNOME
<Warwolt> yeats: I can only move it 10mb (which seems to be the free space I have right now) and if I try to manually write in a smaller number it just ignores me and rewrites the original number
<milamber> !xconfig | Guest64570
<ubottu> Guest64570: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Pumpkin-> Found my own answer. In case anyone was curious, its in udev (specifically: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules)
<durt> fadax, 'lspci' and 'lshw' in a terminal, there are apps in the repos that can do this graphically but you need to install them.
<battlehands> bastidrazor ! GNOME
<battlehands> bah!
<ThinkT510> battlehands: he's talking about the file manager
<Pedrolima88> hellos sirs,  anyone can tell me fi have a brazilian channel of ubuntu ?
<Pedrolima88> or pt
<battlehands> ThinkT510, umm... I dont have a "Help About"
<battlehands> ThinkT510, Only About Gnome
<durt> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<yeats> Warwolt: (this is veering outside the scope of this channel a bit, but) you may be able to get more space by defragging windows (sometimes more than once)
<Pedrolima88> thanks
<ThinkT510> battlehands: open a file manager (nautilus)
<minimec> Hi I gave emesene and amsn a try. Both cannot send my cam image. amsn gives me the message immediatly -->'xy' rejected invitation for webcam session... can anyone establish a working 'Cam-Conversation with amsn or emesene and msn
<bastidrazor> battlehands: take a screenshot and post it to imagebin
<bastidrazor> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<battlehands> oh ok
<battlehands> bastidrazor, yeah, Im using Nautilus
<battlehands> bastidrazor, 2.32.0
<Warwolt> yeats: Perhaps, but the thing is that right now about 99gig of my 100gig is the partition for XP. I need to make it about 50gig or so
<ThinkT510> battlehands: do you see the side pane in nautilus?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, yes.
<naryfa> anybody knows why BASH functions don't work in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: drag and drop the directory there
<fadax> durt in lspci all i can see related to graphics is:   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e31 (rev a1)
<battlehands> ok
<fadax> how can i get it to tell me the model? i know it's either a nVidia geForce 460M or  a 485M
<battlehands> ThinkT510, That worked, but why is it showing up as a file icon instead of a drive icon?
<yeats> Warwolt: did you say this was a new WinXP install?  if so, could you delete the windows partition, use gparted to create partitions, then reinstall windows in a 40 GB or so partition (depending on your needs)?
<Braber01> Gateway totally F***ed up my system, they deleted my linux partion and now I have a messed up grub how to i get the rid of the ubuntu listinings that arn't there and change grub so windows is the default so Gateway doesn't do something stupid like this again
<durt> fadax, experiment with it, lotsa -vvv and maybe sudo, see 'man lspci'
<bastidrazor> how did i not explain that right?
<vivekbourne> fstab??
<ThinkT510> battlehands: because it is a directory
<Drknzz> How can i report a broken package? the GHC Haskell compiler from the Maverik repos is not working
<Warwolt> yeats: Yeah, I only just got done updating and installing some drivers, so, redoing this isn't too much of a hastle. So I just remove the partition alltogther and redo it as a 40gig partitoin? (Or whatever size I feel I need)
<durt> fadax, get the pci code and reference the readme at nvidia.com
<bastidrazor> !bug > Drknzz
<ubottu> Drknzz, please see my private message
<battlehands> http://imagebin.org/141338
<yeats> Warwolt: yes - you can delete it with Gparted
<battlehands> ThinkT510, http://imagebin.org/141338
<battlehands> bastidrazor, http://imagebin.org/141338
<battlehands> ThinkT510, is there any way to change the icon?
<naryfa> nybody knows why BASH functions don't work in ubuntu?
<naryfa> nybody knows why BASH functions don't work in ubuntu?
<naryfa> anybody/
<naryfa> ?
<FloodBot2> naryfa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Braber01> !flood | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeats> !detals | naryfa
<ubun> can i delete everything in my tmp folder or does it contain any nessecary files?
<Warwolt> yeats: Done, so now XP is completely gone? I'm making a new one and get to size it up, choosing 40gig
<Guest64570> Ok, in big trouble here, i did update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, picked my boot screen and then did an update-initramfs -u  Now i can not boot into X at all, not even in recovery mode, anyone have any ideas how i can undo what ever i have done?
<Braber01> opps wrong factioid
<yeats> !details | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ThinkT510> battlehands: does it now appear in the places menu
<ubun>  can i delete everything in my tmp folder or does it contain any nessecary files?
<yeats> Warwolt: sounds good
<fadax> durt ok how can i get the pci code?  i tried sudo lspci -v   and it's shown more info, but doesn't help me identify the card. i see this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e31 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])  Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 5102
<Zelozelos> if i wanted to permantly change a screens resoloution i could add the xrandr command to /etc/gdm/custom.conf file right?
<Warwolt> yeats: How much should I leave completely unpartitioned? I've heard its good partice to leave some for rescuemissions
<ubun>  can i delete everything in my tmp folder or does it contain any nessecary files?
<naryfa> yeats: my question is clear, why function () {commands} doesn't work in ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<battlehands> ThinkT510, yes.  Can we chance it from a folder icon to a drive icon?
<durt> fadax, try lshw, w/wo sudo and the -vvv should get something, if not see system profiler in the repos.
<yeats> naryfa: without specific examples of what the problem is, I wouldn't expect much help
<ThinkT510> battlehands: technically yes, but you don't need to and i wouldn't know how
<vivekbourne> when i try to install anything ,it displays a dialgue box of 'configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer' how to press ok on it??
<battlehands> ThinkT510, do you see the other drives listed in my screenshot?
<mohit> hi  ..how i run exe files in ubutun
<mohit> ubuntu
<ThinkT510> battlehands: yes
<sec^nd> hello
<ubun>  can i delete everything in my tmp folder or does it contain any nessecary files?
<sec^nd> I'm cant get ubuntu to install from a cdrom or usb because it fails with an IO error
<sec^nd> what is the best way to install ubuntu
<battlehands> ThinkT510, What is File System, System Reserved, 81 GB Filesystem?
<Warwolt> How much of my harddrive should I leave unpartitoined to save for eventual harddrive rescuemissions?
<Braber01> Hi, I'm in gparted, and I'm trying to figure out which linux partions are the ones that have been wiped out by gateway?
<naryfa> nybody knows why BASH functions don't work in ubuntu?
<alberto_> Hello
<[deXter]> Braber01: Why would gateway wipe out random linux partitions on your computer? O.o
<bastidrazor> ubun: you would need to stop gdm first.. then yes, you can clear out /tmp
<fadax> durt with -vvv i get this: http://pastebin.com/QVM7eqJp   it's quite a lot of info but don't think there is the pci code..?
<alberto_> Does anybody know something about VST in Ubuntu?
<[deXter]> ubun: Just get bitbleach and let it work the magic.
<ThinkT510> battlehands: remember when we were partitioning it? the 81gb was the size of your windows partition, just before that was a tiny restore partition, and file system refers to / of the linux partition
<milamber> naryfa: bash works in ubuntu. you have been asked to provide specifics so people could help. repeating your question over and over without providing anything that is asked for is not going to get you any help.
<[deXter]> ubun: I meant bleachbit, sorry
<Braber01> deXter: I don't know, I just got it back today, and tried to boot up in to my linux partions, and found out that from a live cd that those partions were no longer there.
<itaylor57> naryfa: probably because you are not calling them with the right syntax
<naryfa> milamber: See? somebody tried.
<naryfa> itaylor57: thanks, I'll show you the syntax I got from a book.
<ubun> deXter: thanks bastidrazor: what is gdm?
<bastidrazor> sec^nd: with a md5 sum'd iso and cd that has been md5 sum'd as well
<[deXter]> Braber01: Well look for ext partitions and if any exist try to mount it
<yeats> Warwolt: it depends on what you mean by "rescuemissions" - I don't do that because I have an external USB drive for backups of my data - if you have that, you may not need reserve space
<bastidrazor> ubun: if you're using ubuntu it is your window manager
<milamber> naryfa: somebody told you that you are *probably* doing it wrong. if you provided specific examples, people could tell you what you actually need to know.
<mic_working> microphone is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ThinkT510> ubun: gnome display manager
<vivek_> when i try to install anything , it displays a dialogue box of 'configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer' how to press ok on it..???pls help
<durt> fadax, I think '5102' is what your interested in.
<ubun> deXter: how do i run bleachbit or does it run auto?
<mic_working> system > preferences > multimedia system selector then choose imput ALSA default
<bastidrazor> vivek_: you can use tab and spacebar
<softhelp> if anyone has ktorrent. what are good settings to block ips
<IsmAvatar> oh, got it
<milamber> vivek_: sudo apt-get -f install
<battlehands> ThinkT510, so.... File System is Ubuntu partition.  81GB is Windows partition.  What is system reserved?
<bp0> why goo.gl in stead of ln-s.net ?
<vivek_> ok thanks
<yeats> Braber01: you mean you sent your computer off for service and they deleted your linux partitions?
<bp0> ln-s.net is so much cooler
<mohit> hello  ... somebody there .... tell me how i run exe files
<mic_working> How can I capture something from TV?
<bastidrazor> mohit: with wine
<mohit> how
<mohit> i dont know
<durt> fadax, er, 0e31:5102 could be the pci number/code whatever... I think.
<ThinkT510> battlehands: launch gparted and take a look
<IsmAvatar> yay, my z11 printer works
<bastidrazor> !wine | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<naryfa> milamber: http://wklej.org/id/487532/
<naryfa> milamber: that's the book example
<vivek_> i have wine installed but how to configure it ??
<mic_working> !capture
<ThinkT510> battlehands: most oems install windows and a restore partition on the computers they make
<[deXter]> vivek_: You don't have to.
<yeats> naryfa: you create the function, but you don't call it - the function only exists in the script
<naryfa> yeats: so I can't run this script with this function in it???
<Braber01> I found a disk in my laptop called MRI S.S.I WTF is that?
<yeats> naryfa: add a line to the end that says 'whoson' and you'll see it work
<ThinkT510> battlehands: the idea of the restore partition is to restore windows
<G2k> hey guys I'm thinking of buying a new laptop and was thinking for a moment to go to the evil side and buy a mac
<G2k> but I love Ubuntu too much
<G2k> what's a good laptop these days?
<naryfa> yeats: so the last lline should be the first line?
<yeats> naryfa: if you want a function available to you when you log in to your shell, add it to ~/.bashrc
<bastidrazor> !ot | g2k
<ubottu> g2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> G2k: i'm biased but i gotta say thinkpad
<naryfa> yeats: no no, I want to run it ./
<Gibby> I just upgraded to this kernel: 2.6.35-22-generic-pae          it seems to have broke my broadcom wireless... no luck on google, did see a few issues for 2.6.35-1 but it says it was fixed
<Guest64570> Ok, in big trouble here, i did update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, picked my boot screen and then did an update-initramfs -u  Now i can not boot into X at all, not even in recovery mode, anyone have any ideas how i can undo what ever i have done? All i get is the recovery menu
<yeats> naryfa: no - don't change what you have, just add the line at the bottom
<G2k> ThinkT510: I'll take a look, thanks :D
<mic_working> "speaker testing for internal audio" is not working. how can I fix this?
<naryfa> yeats: what I meant was opening the function requires closing it with the same name?
<ThinkT510> G2k: all my hardware works with ubuntu on a thinkpad, t40, t60 and t510
<yeats> naryfa: no
<naryfa> yeats: I mean in the script
<G2k> ThinkT510: it's not so much a hardware issue as much as ...Im looking for a good computer
<alberto_> Is there any Ubuntu music production channel around here?
<naryfa> yeats: so why do you tell me to add the name to the script????
<naryfa> yeats: I don't think you understand
<mic_working> .
<fisix_> i can't click on my open programs at the bottom...
<milamber> alberto_: the closest thing would be #ubuntustudio
<naryfa> yeats: Ok, let's try it this way. What needs to be done for this script to actually work.
<yeats> naryfa: see here: http://pastebin.com/miExBJFs
<alberto_> milamber Thank you very much, but no one ever answers there.
<fadax> durt is this what a pci code looks like? 10de:0e31
<ThinkT510> G2k: since i'm still running my t40 with xubuntu and 45days uptime and counting i'd say they are really good
<yeats> naryfa: in your original, you create a function, but it is never called
<Braber01> I tried mounted my pre-existing linux partions and I had no luck, I can't search the disk.
<naryfa> yeats: ok, that's exactly what I meant, misunderstanding
<durt> fadax, yes, the readme at nvidia.com form the drivers page has a list of all nvidia devices by code.
<naryfa> yeats: what do you mean it's never called?
<sam__> my other computer update manger is not working can some one help me
<durt> from, even
<G2k> ThinkT510 k thnx
<ubun> does bleachbit run on its own?
<bastidrazor>  ubun no, you run it.
<fisix_> guys, i can't open the windows i have other than this one
<fisix_> what's going on?
<fisix_> clicking on firefox and pidgin windows don't open
<yeats> naryfa: you are creating a function "whoson()", but that's all - you don't invoke it - adding that last line "whoson" says "now run the function called whoson"
<sam__> Can i download 10.4 from the internet
<ThinkT510> !10.04 | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<sam__> Thank you
<ThinkT510> np
<naryfa> yeats: makes sense now... so when is it called for, upon execution of the script?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, http://imagebin.org/141341
<mic_working> !bonobo
<fisix_> can anybody help me out there?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, it shows my ubuntu partition almost full but I moved all the files to the file partition!
<mic_working> !ask fisix_
<mic_working> !ask | fisix_
<ubottu> fisix_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubun> bastidrazor: i installed it... but where do i find it?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, how can I tell what is taking up all the space on my drive?
<keith27> is there any way to spoof your ip address by running a local proxy or something?
<battlehands> Can I rename my drives in Nautilus?
<fisix_> !ask test
<yeats> naryfa: if all you want is a script that provides this information, remove the function and just make the script look like this: http://pastebin.com/9XhMzpnx
<bastidrazor> ubun: i don't know.. look around in the menus.
<yeats> naryfa: then do 'chmod +x whoson' (assuming that's the name of your script), then './whoson' will work
<naryfa> yeats: no no, I don't want this, I only wanted to test the example from the book on a function, to see how it works, but thanks.
<coz_> battlehands,  you might want to open system/administration/disk utiliy for that
<fisix_> !ask none of my windows are opening (pidgin and firefox) nor can i click on anything Applications/Places/System
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThinkT510> battlehands: see the label in gparted, thats what the drives are called when they are mounted automatically
<yeats> naryfa: your script was fine, but if you create a function, and then don't call it, you will not see it run
<battlehands> ThinkT510, where is says Label?
<battlehands> coz_, thanks
<fadax> durt i can't find this list of pci codes...
<fadax> on the nvidia website
<naryfa> yeats: then what you're saying contradicts the book, what are functions for then????
<ThinkT510> battlehands: the coloumn next to mount point
<battlehands> ThinkT510, Yeah.
<alberto_> Does anybody know why I get this message whenever I try to run vsthost? ---> Failed to find dssi-vst-server executable: No such file or directory
<alberto_> vsthost: bailing out
<dagni> hi
<battlehands> ThinkT510, So what is that System Reserved partition?
<durt> fadax, it's in the readme that comes with the binary drivers, but you can read it on their site. go to the linux driver section.
<dagni> why does update-grub doesnt update the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, and why is there a caution symbol next to it?
<yeats> naryfa: you'll understand when your bash scripts get more complex
<guntbert> !grub2 | dagni
<ubottu> dagni: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest64570> Ok, in big trouble here, i did update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, picked my boot screen and then did an update-initramfs -u  Now i can not boot into X at all, not even in recovery mode, anyone have any ideas how i can undo what ever i have done? All i get is the recovery menu
<bastidrazor> dagni: since 9.10 there is no menu.lst
<naryfa> yeats: that's not the explanation I need
<yeats> !abs | naryfa try this:
<ubottu> naryfa try this:: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dagni> bastidrazor: so which file i have to edit if i want to add new kernel ?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: that was there when you got your computer, it was installed as a way to restore the windows partition if needed
<naryfa> yeats: I remember that Guide, I should read it more
<naryfa> yeats: thanks man
<yeats> naryfa: sure
<guntbert> keith27: no, but network questions are better answered in ##networking
<ThinkT510> battlehands: and it likely has the caution symbol next to it because it isn't mounted
<G2k> \q
<G2k> oops
<bastidrazor> dagni: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  and read 'Creating the Custom Menu' .. you'll actually be writing a script to add it, not just editing a file.
<durt> fadax, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.36/README/index.html
<yeats> naryfa: functions allow you to modularize your code - so if you wrote a complex "whoson" function with lots of lines, you could just type "whoson" (within your script) rather than having to reinvent the wheel every time you need that code
<dagni> bastidrazor: but i don't understand why the command "update-grub" doesnt update the /boot/grub/grub.cfg with new kernel ?
<bastidrazor> dagni: how did you install the kernel? via synaptic?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, ok.  I think I`ve got it:  System Reserved was created when I installed Windows in order to restore Windows if necessary.  81 GB File System is my Windows partition.  There is no "Ubuntu Partition" displayed while I`m in Ubuntu, because I`m IN Ubuntu.  The file partition we created is somehow linked to the Ubuntu partition, so it shows up as a folder because its a "directory" instead of an actual drive.  Close?
<dagni> bastidrazor: apt-get upgrade
<ivov> can anyone help me to upgrade my alsa driver to 1.0.9 ? I'm on 10.04 and I have no luck compiling the driver myself, the configure command gives me NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED and make fails
<ivov> can I upgrade from a package maybe?
<naryfa> yeats: I see, let me just underline that this is an example from "A Practical Guide to The Unix System" by Mark Sobell
<fadax> thanks durt
<ivov> my current alsa version is 1.0.21
<fadax> i can't find it on that list though
<fadax> but the 485M isn't on the list so maybe i have that
<coz_> ivov,  have you checked in the #alsa channel?
<bastidrazor> dagni: did apt-get fail? it should have added the kernel without you having to do anything.
<ThinkT510> battlehands: good so far, the ubuntu partition is the one called file system because you are in ubuntu
<ivov> hmm I was about to, but I think the problem might be that I'm using ubuntu
<ivov> I'll check there now as well
<coz_> ivov,  I compile on my system but for me I need to know the name of the card
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> can i move just directories and not files?
<dagni> bastidrazor: it ended succesfully without any errors
<battlehands> ThinkT510, and the file partition was created as a directory instead of a "drive"?
<mic_working> Which video capture card do you recommend for Ubuntu/Linux?
<milamber> leapy0yo: you have to add -R to the cp command
<ivov> hmm I'm trying to get my acl1200 realtek chip to work
<coz_> ivov,  I know you will need the alsa.libs   alsa-driver and alsa-firmware packages
<darkos> after installing 10 LTS, and rebooting i've been dumped into the GRUB command line, and I'm getting "unkown command kernel" any ideas?
<bastidrazor> dagni: i have no idea why it wasn't added during the installation process.
<ivov> I can compile utils and tools, but not the driver
<softhelp> guys I have an iso, how do I make it work with wine
<ivov> coz_: the problem seems to be in the include files, I get a long list of include errors
<softhelp> guyss
<naryfa> ok, gotta go, thanks for information
<mic_working> Which video capture card do you recommend for Ubuntu/Linux?
<naryfa> I'll be back soon
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> can i move just directories and not files?
<coz_> ivov,  the command for the driver is something like ;  ./configure --with-cards=nameofyourcard --with-oss-yes/no --with-sequencer=yes/no
<yeats> naryfa: good luck - try #bash too
<battlehands> coz_, disk utility wont let me rename any of the labels of my drives.
<leapy0yo> how do i move just directories and not files?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: because we added it manually to fstab it comes up as a folder (directory), it would appear as a drive if it was automatically detected (but we made it after you installed ubuntu)
<naryfa> yeats: I need to learn more
<coz_> battlehands,  did you try the "Edit Filesystem Label"  option?/
<Guest64570> Ok, in big trouble here, i did update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, picked my boot screen and then did an update-initramfs -u  Now i can not boot into X at all, not even in recovery mode, anyone have any ideas how i can undo what ever i have done? All i get is the recovery menu no matter what i pick in the grub menu
<battlehands> coz_, yes and the option is grey`d out
<battlehands> ThinkT510, so if I added the partition before I was in Ubuntu then it would show up as a drive?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: i think so yes
<battlehands> ThinkT510, this is excellent
<vivek_> not able to work with wine:((
<ecco> hey guys, how do i disable the "auto sleep" mode on ubuntu? (I wanna let transmission (torrent client) running when i go to bed)
<ThinkT510> battlehands: to edit a label of a partition it must be unmounted
<battlehands> ThinkT510, now Im going to work to rename those drives so I can kept better track of whats what
<chaozuper> irc.purplesurge.net
<zehruela> hey, how do i disable the auto sleep on ubuntu 10.10? When i left the torrent client running it simply goes to sleep
<battlehands> ThinkT510, ok.  So Im going to have to run my livecd session, un mount my drives, run disk utility to relabel, remount drives, boot back into ubuntu drive session?
<bastidrazor> zehruela: Syatem > Preferences > Power Management
<neiz> battlehands: system->pref->power management
<neiz> err zehruela sorry :p
<battlehands> neiz, no problem
<ThinkT510> battlehands: you can unmount them frm ubuntu (except the ubuntu partition of course)
<zehruela> bastidrazor, thx
<Jordan_U> zehruela: Right click the top pannel > Add to pannel > Inhibit applet. You can click on the applet to inhibit / uninhibit sleep.
<bastidrazor> zehruela: you're welcome.
<battlehands> using "sudo -unmount ect?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: or via gparted or the file manager
<bastidrazor> nice applet, didn't know about that one.
<bastidrazor> battlehands: if you're doing it from terminal it would be sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<fadax> durt since my pci id is: 10de:0e31   should i be looking for 10de or 0e31 in the list of graphics cards?
<battlehands> thanks
<battlehands> be back soon
<ThinkT510> ok
<fadax> ok nevermind think i found the answer here; http://www.xoticpcforums.com/showthread.php?t=8005  i have a 485m
<winehelpp> guys can I get an iso into wine?
<ThinkT510> !iso | winehelpp
<ubottu> winehelpp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<darkos> i've clearly fucked up my install between upgrading from 8->10, reinstalling 10, screwing around with grub, etc., but I can't seem to use the CD to just do a fresh install and hit the metaphorical reset button, HALP
<pawel__> a czemu n ie na skypie?
<manos_> can anyone who uses firefox 4 beta 12, check if with noscript installed,sync works perfect?Especially at the captcha step?
<darkos> can anyone recommend an irc channel where people actuall respond?
<fadax> thanks durt
<mic_working> darkos: it sucks right
<darkos> mic_working, yeah... it's not great
<guntbert> !pl | pawel__
<ubottu> pawel__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Connor_B> Is there any way to create a wireless hotspot in 10.10 I have the Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<ThinkT510> Connor_B: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<karabaja4> is it possible to use lzma to compress multiple files into one archive? This way: lzma --compress --keep -9 --extreme --verbose * ... I get 5 archives for 5 files.
<AlexO> Hey guys
<Connor_B> ThinkT510, Thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<AlexO> I have a question concerning ubuntu and wusb54gc ver3
<hugo___> hello everyone
<AlexO> I seem to get an awful lot of random disconnection with my wireless connection
<mic_working> didnt get any help today
<mic_working> just helped others
<mic_working> shame
<mic_working> cya later
<AlexO> also slightly unrelated but just as annoying : The focus of the mouse seems to be acting up quite a bit
<hugo___> iv been searching the web for an solution but havent got any clear answers. Just bought a laptop with the nvidia 310m graphics card. Works well but when i configure it to use 3d acc xserver fails. When altering the xorg.conf i get blackscreen and need to remove the .conf using recovery mode rooted terminal. ANyone now anything about this issue? Would love to use visual effects
<yeats> !nvidia | hugo___
<ubottu> hugo___: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EricBlade> hi guys.  after a reboot, my new ubuntu system's fonts look terrible on my lcd .. on my secondary crt they still look fantastic.  however, they look fine on the LCD while i'm moving windows, but when i stop dragging them, they go back to looking terrible.
<AlexO> it seemed to be relatively common in 9.04, but I'm using 10.10, and I still get a lot of those
<EricBlade> any thoughts on that?  the different font options in Appearance only go from "terrible" to "most terrible"
<yeats> EricBlade: could be a video card driver issue?
<EricBlade> yeats: i'd say that's probably unlikely, considering it was working fine until a crash about an hour ago, and i'd rebooted a few times over the prior day
<yeats> EricBlade: what caused the crash?
<AlexO> and I just got a popup saying "Could not grab your mouse.bbA malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get fous.  Try again"
<AlexO> and I can't click on "close"
<EricBlade> yeats: no idea, i've had two hard lockups since installing ubuntu, wasn't really doing anything inparticular during either of them
<ahklerner> hi i have a problem, i trying to start using opencv. i did this "sudo apt-get install python-opencv python-pygame python-imaging " and the code here worked.....https://github.com/benosteen/FaceRecognition    ----- then i followed the instructions on http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Packages and now scripts just get errors
<EricBlade> yeats: it's possibly something to do with wine, as that's about the only thing consistent, is i'm trying to get a particular app to run in wine
<yeats> EricBlade: hmm - I would probably consider whatever is causing the lockups to be the primary issue
<ahklerner> i have tried apt-get remove blah blah and reinstall, but it doesnt help
<EricBlade> the part that really gets me, though, is that while i'm moving the windows, the fonts look fine, and then when i stop, a moment later, they fuzz out.
<dagni> i have "Ubuntu 10.10, kernel 2.6.35-27-generic" in /boot/grub/menu.lst but when i run "update-grub" the new kernel is not listed in /boot/grub/grub.cfg why is that ?
<ahklerner> how can i totally remove the stuff so i can reinstall
<Logan_> ahklerner: did you try purging it?
<mohit> i have read that tutorials one or same materials on wine .... i am not able to mark that software as executable ... so there is another way to do that
<Connor_B> ThinkT510, will that let me create a wireless hotspot from my laptop (XPS-L501X) while im connected to a wireless ap?
<ahklerner> Logan_ yes i did
<ahklerner> something got fubar and i have no idea how to fix
<yeats> EricBlade: I would rule out hardware problems before continuing... I've never seen what you're describing
<ThinkT510> Connor_B: sorry, not sure, perhaps someone else may know
<Elssha> So hat is the best music program nowadays? I've been using amarok (1.4) up to now... iPod ( touch) comparability would be a plus
<ThinkT510> !best | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Connor_B> ThinkT510, ok thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<AlexO> I managed to close the window by using the keyboard shortcut.  But now, I cannot click on the menu bar or anything else
<AlexO> has anybody experienced something like this?
<AlexO> I saw on a forum about assistive technologies being in the way, but it doesn't change anything for the mouse focus
<sagaci> Banshee is coming along
<EricBlade> it's amazing, it's like my LCD is back in 1995, and my CRT is using modern fonts :D
<battlehands> ThinkT510, why is my Ubuntu partition so full after having moved all my files to my file partition?
<romistrub> what's the name of that linux-based DAW again?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: installed anything to wine?
<Guest61664> Hi! I have a dual monitor setup with the nouveau driver and two different solutions. The problem is that in the monitor which is landscape I can move my mouse over or under screen where it disappears! Can this be fixed?
<tetis> Hi. could somebody help me out on this question - Why when I try to configure warmux by typing :  ./configure at the end of configuration it's find that there is no libxml2, but when i try to install libxml2 by typing: sodu apt-get install libxml2 it says that i got one which is a newer version?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, whats wine?
<sagaci> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Connor_B> Is there any way to create a wireless hotspot in 10.10 I have the Centrino Wireless-N 1000 in windows 7 there is this setting (PROSet/Wireless Enterprise Software I think) and it lets me create a wireless hotspot is there any way to that in 10.10
<sagaci> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<battlehands> ThinkT510, no, I havent installed anything to wine.
<ThinkT510> battlehands: ok
<Elssha> Let me rephrase... Which music app would be closest to amarok 1.4 ( versatility wise) but with updated device support?  IDK what else is really out there now
<tetis>  Hi. could somebody help me out on this question - Why when I try to configure warmux by typing :  ./configure at the end of configuration it's find that there is no libxml2, but when i try to install libxml2 by typing: sodu apt-get install libxml2 it says that i got one which is a newer version?
<yeats> tetis: you might try installing libxml2-dev - often installing the -dev package for whatever a ./configure script complains about solves the problem
<ThinkT510> battlehands: do a lot of browsing, watching youtube vids?
<tetis> i'll try
<yeats> tetis: also, you can do 'apt-cache policy <package>' to see which versions of what are installed/available
<battlehands> ThinkT510, browsing, yes.  Youtube, no.
<ThinkT510> battlehands: try clearing the cache in your browser (i assume its firefox)
<battlehands> yes
<tetis> that worked. why is like that - asking for libxml2 but extualy it is libxml2-dev
<jeffrin> iam not able to directly render subtitles to the movie using acidrip in copy mode
<ThinkT510> battlehands: much in your downloads folder?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, every file has been moved onto the file partition...
<mohit> i m not able to mark the file as executable
<ThinkT510> battlehands: i really can't think of what could be taking up so much space
<battlehands> ThinkT510, ok
<battlehands> ThinkT510, is there a way to see what is taking up space on my drive?
<tetis> all right I got another question when i do this procedure - ./configure; make; make install, where does all that files goes?
<yeats> tetis: in most cases, programs will go into the "standard" directories - binaries in /bin, configs in /etc, and so on
<tetis> all right I got another question when i do this procedure - ./configure; make; make install, where does all that files goes?
<needlez> anyone here know how to fix the negative -1 channel issue?? I have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930&highlight=aircrack-ng, already and it doesnt work for me... any ideas would be helpful
<ThinkT510> battlehands: try asking the channel, my mind is drawing a blank
<ipwnage> i need help
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I unmounted my windows partition in Gparted to change the label.  How do I remount?
<Pumpkin-> tetis: it literally depends on what you are installing. configure usually has some options where you can specifiy where you want things to go (check ./configure --help).
<yeats> battlehands: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-find-the-largest-filesdirectories-on-a-linuxunixbsd-filesystem/
<ThinkT510> battlehands: just select the partition in gparted rightclick and mount
<wica> Hi,
<Pumpkin-> Non-packaged installations usually go in /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/etc and friends, or in /opt/packagename, but I'm not sure exactly what the LSB says.
<mohit> hello ... pls answer my question
<ipwnage> i just updated to ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04 and now when i hook up my ipod i get this
<ipwnage> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<battlehands> ThinkT510, the mount option is greyed out
<wica> When I use gigolo to connect with sftp(ssh) to my server, and I edit a file, it gets perm 0400
<tetis> ok i'll check that.thanks
<guntbert> !patience | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rhada> i have just installed apache2 web server I can get my domain on http but not on www
 * FarkBarn is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
 * FarkBarn is back (gone 00:00:16)
 * FarkBarn is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<ThinkT510> battlehands: you sure it isn't already mounted?
<miri> hey guys, for some reason I cant install FlashROM from the sofware list
<miri> my password isnt accepted, anythiing I can do?
<mohit> i m not able to mark file as executable
 * FarkBarn is back (gone 00:00:00)
 * FarkBarn is back (gone 00:00:01)
<mohit> its not working
 * FarkBarn is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
 * FarkBarn is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
 * FarkBarn is back (gone 00:00:00)
 * FarkBarn is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<bastidrazor> !away > FarkBarn
<ipwnage> anybody have any idea about my problem?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, yeah, when I double click on it it says "not mounted"
<adamorjames> Is there a way to hide linked files in Nautilus?
<battlehands> ThinkT510, http://imagebin.org/141352
<ipwnage> i guess not
<ThinkT510> battlehands: try doing a rescan
<ef> How can I find out what wireless card my netbook uses? :P
<kn100> ef, open a terminal, and type lspci
<ef> Thanks :)
<kn100> it will output all your pci devices, hunt down one that sounds like a wifi card
<battlehands> ThinkT510, no luck
<ef> I was trying lshw
<kn100> ef, if you need a hand, feel free to pastebin (http://pastebin.com/) the output of the command and I'll take a look
<ef> Nah, I think I've got it from here :)
<ef> Thanks though
<ipwnage> i updated to 10.10 today and now i cant mount my ipod touch to my computer i keep getting this error
<ipwnage> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<ThinkT510> battlehands: thats odd, try restarting, it might need to dynamically create the device name according to the label you just gave it
<Connor_B> ipwnage you need ifuse from the software center
<ipwnage> and then i will be able to mount my ipod?
<kn100> ipwnage, this sounds simple
<ipwnage> im downloading it now
<kn100> ipwnage, but make sure your ipod touch is unlocked when plugging it in
<Connor_B> yes but you have to make sure you kave all the packages
<ipwnage> i did and still got the same message
<kn100> hmn
<Elssha> Anyone know why my cursor theme only works over certain windows (firefox, etc) but not when over the desktop and some other places?
<ipwnage> still getting the error
<miri> hey guys I have a username without a password, and when I try to download an app FlashROM from the  UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER - It asks for a password to install the app - however i dont have a password for the login,m my login name is simply miri
<Connor_B> it took me like 3 hours the other day to find all of them
<battlehands> ThinkT510, brb
<ef> Ok I may need help :P
<miri> any way to install the app if I dont have a pssword
<kn100> ef, go on
<ef> It doesn't say the name of the wireless card
<kn100> ef, just copy and paste the contents of lspci to pastebin.com
<ef> It just says "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<overclucker> miri you probably just dont know your password
<ef> I can't :P
<miri> overclucker:  when i login - password is empty
<ef> My netbook has no internet :P
<overclucker> miri: can you open a terminal?
<miri> overclucker: : i just click login..
<miri> overclucker:  yes
<overclucker> miri: you can set a new password by typing this in a terminal: passwd
<Connor_B> ipwnage ok give me a minute to find all the packages
<ef> So is there any other way of finding the name of the wireless card?
<ipwnage> okay
<ef> There's the name of the ethernet card here
<ThinkT510> battlehands: did it work>
<battlehands> ThinkT510, I just needed to apply changes  :)
<ThinkT510> ahh
<miri> overclucker:  weird, the password isnt empty
<Elssha> Anyone here use the rgba gtk+ module?
<ThinkT510> battlehands: i should have noticed that from the imagebin
<overclucker> miri: passwd hides input, but it virifies input
<battlehands> ThinkT510, Im going to run a live session, unmount my ubuntu partition, rename it, remount it, and boot back up.
<battlehands> ThinkT510, brb!
<ThinkT510> ok
<miri> anyhow - can I disable the UBUNTU software from asking a password on istall for now?
<miri> All I am trying to do is to install FlashROM to flash my bios
<everythingWorks> hey
<everythingWorks> I've just installed ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !yay | everythingWorks
<ubottu> everythingWorks: Glad you made it! :-)
<everythingWorks> Unfortunately, ubuntu installs a lot of software, which i will never use
<everythingWorks> So can i uninstall all that software with less clicks? :D
<Sadistt0> yes u can
<Sadistt0> from Synaptic (package manager)
<ThinkT510> !uninstall | everythingWorks
<ubottu> everythingWorks: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<overclucker> miri: you probably need to enter recovery mode to reset your password
<miri> overclucker:  how?
<gerts> Are there any good site where i can find research litterature regarding open source community?
<Connor_B> ipwnage, search for libimobiledevice in Ubuntu software center and install all of the packages
<overclucker> miri: reboot your computer, enter the grub menu, and selct ubuntu recovery mode
<skullboy> dose ubuntu use getty
<yanick_> hi, when I burn DVD's with Brasera, it fails to eject the drive and ask me to do it manually. The problem is that the drive is no longer mounted and just keeps on spinning.... This is on a laptop (Dell XPS) with an internal drive, so there's no way to mecanically eject the CD. Please help!
<overclucker> miri: if you don't see grub menu, you might need to press press esc while booting
<miri> overclucker:  can i try to install it from konsole?
<miri> FlashROM
<ipwnage> theres 2 already installed
<bastidrazor> overclucker: miri grub2 .. you need to press shift
<skullboy> dose ubuntu use getty
<Elssha> Anyone here use the RGBA gtk+ module?
<xorwhy> I have a bash script that generates and executes a script, it used to work fine. Now when the main script tries to execute one of its generated scripts I get this error: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal permission denied
<ipwnage> libimobiledevice1 and libimobiledevice1-dbg
<Elssha> Idk what step 4 means
<xorwhy> strangely enough, if I start another terminal window and execute the generated script, it executes fine
<Connor_B> install all of them
<Sadistt0> yanick_: open terminal ant type eject
<Elssha> 5* step 5
<everythingWorks> what makes a following "&"? Example: "synaptic &"
<bastidrazor> skullboy: yes
<overclucker> bastidrazor: shift is it?
<yanick_> Sadistt0, :) cheers!
<bastidrazor> overclucker: yes.
<skullboy> bastidrazor: what getty does it use
<miri> overclucker:  I just need to flash a .rom file - i think FlashROM can do it, i have the file on the dekstop
<xorwhy> Anyone know how to get rid of this error?
<Wiesshund> well, i am bummed. with my vid driver removed i get a nice plymouth boot screen, with it installed i just get a lile square purpe ubuntu thing with 5 dots
<scarleo> everythingWorks: backgrounds the process so it releases terminal
<overclucker> miri: you will need your password to install software, and you'll probably need to set your password at some point anyways
<Wiesshund> Anyone else have ATI and cant use the plymouth xsplash screens?
<miri> overclucker:  i dont remember it .. however I login ubuntu without a password
<skullboy> bastidrazor: what getty does it use
<everythingWorks> scarleo thx
<bastidrazor> skullboy: what version?
<leapy0yo> how do I move just directories and not files or vice-versa
<skullboy> bastidrazor: yea
<ipwnage> connor_b: it is already installed
<Wiesshund> leapy0yo just simply mv them?
<bastidrazor> !info util-linux | skullboy :getty is provided by this package
<ubottu> skullboy: util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2 (maverick), package size 514 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<overclucker> miri: you probably need to run your flash tool as superuser
<Connor_B> ipwnage: All of them??
<overclucker> miri: and you'll need your password for that
<ipwnage> two of them...do i need to install all?
<Connor_B> ipwnage: yess
<Connor_B> ipwnage: yes
<skullboy> bastidrazor: how do i run the init at level 2 or higher
<ipwnage> it wont let me install all of them
<Connor_B> is it giving you an error?
<ipwnage> i got the -doc and -utils to install but thats it
<leapy0yo> wiesshund, i used mv but it moves all directories, oh, btw this is a ntfs and external drive
<leapy0yo> forget it, i will simply use nautilus
<ipwnage> it says "libimobiledevice-dev:   Depends: libimobiledevice1 (=1.0.1-1) but 1.0.4-1ubuntu1~lucid1 is to be installed  Depends: libplist-dev but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libusbmuxd-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<Connor_B> how many are in the list?
<ipwnage> i have 4 of the 7 installed
<Guest47940> What if any development is being seen with btrfs? Will it become the replacement for ext4 soon in ubuntu?
<ipwnage> still can't get it to mount though
<Connor_B> what does it say if you try to install all of them
<skullboy> bastidrazor: how do i run the init at level 2 or higher
<MK`> Is there any risk for me attempting to install more than one program at once? I know Windows always made it seem like the OS would implode if I so much as had notepad open
<bugra> is there anyone knowing how to uninstall a ubuntuStudio
<Connor_B> ipwnage: what version is your ipod firmware?
<ipwnage> when i mark the -dev one to install it says it need to install other things with it i hit okay then it wont mark it for instalation it just gives what i posted earlier
<bastidrazor> skullboy: upstart has replaced System V init
<kn100> why does ubuntu say I only have 59% battery when it's been on charge all day?
<ipwnage> i got the python one to install so there is only two not installed
<kn100> and the hardware battery lights indicate full charge
<guntbert> MK`: go ahead and don't worry, the package manager takes care
<skullboy> bastidrazor: how do i run that as level 2
<ipwnage> does it say your battery may be broken or damaged?
<MK`> ok
<kn100> ipwnage, nope, perfectly good battery, windows reports it as 100% charge
<kn100> it's an ubuntu issue
<Wiesshund> Anyone else have ATI and cant use the plymouth xsplash screens? I know its just a boot screen, but still kind of a bummer
<bastidrazor> skullboy: what are attempting to accomplish?
<ipwnage> i don't know then
<Connor_B> ipwnage: which ones are not installing and what is the firmware version on your ipod
<Pilif12p> so its not possible to fsck a ntfs partition?
<ipwnage> i have 2g ipod touch mb on 4.2.1 jailbroken
<skullboy> Multiuser mode
<skullboy>     When the system reaches a suitable run level (2 or higher), init starts a series of processes called gettys. (In /etc/inittab each line specifying a getty process includes the option respawn. This means that whenever a getty process dies, init spawns a replacement with the same parameters immediately. The getty options include a tty serial line, which it serves.
<kn100> new question
<kn100> my grub used to list my windows seven, it no longer does after an update
<ipwnage> its the libimobiledevice1-dev and the libimobiledevice0
<kn100> how can I fix this
<mjn> thanks all for the info....
<mjn> gotta go..
<mjn> thanks all for the info....
<mjn> gotta go
<guntbert> !runlevel | skullboy
<skullboy> bastidrazor: Multiuser mode When the system reaches a suitable run level (2 or higher), init starts a series of processes called gettys. (In /etc/inittab each line specifying a getty process includes the option respawn. This means that whenever a getty process dies, init spawns a replacement with the same parameters immediately. The getty options include a tty serial line, which it serves.
<ubottu> skullboy: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bastidrazor> skullboy: i don't know what you're trying to do.
<skullboy> bastidrazor: i want multiuser mode on
<ipwnage> ubuntu fails at dual monitors -.-
<guntbert> skullboy: you *have* multiuser mode, those runlevels are not valid on ubuntu
<leapy0yo> how do you view the size of a certain directory
<sivik> what is the art of forcing yes for cp
<Connor_B> ipwnage: i dont have those what version of ubuntu are you on
<bastidrazor> leapy0yo: du -s directory
<MK`> how do I execute a .run file?
<ipwnage> 10.10
<guntbert> skullboy: or do you want text only (no graphics)?
<sivik> MK`, chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<ipwnage> i upgraded like an hour ago
<ipwnage> im in synaptic package manager not in the software center
<bugra> hi everybody i made a mistake by installing ubuntustudio with a dvd or i should have upgraded. do you know how can i uninstall?
<Connor_B> ipwnage: do it in the software center
<MK`> thanks sivik
<ipwnage> i have all of them except for one
<Connor_B> ipwnage: install that one
<ipwnage> it says "Sorry, 'libimobiledevice0' is not available for this type of computer (i386)."
<Connor_B> ipwnage: are you in software center
<ipwnage> ya
<Wiesshund> Anyone remember the website that shows how to install ubuntu from an ISO when no cd or usb capability is available?
<sivik> Wiesshund, you wanna do it via usb?
<sivik> Wiesshund, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Connor_B> ipwnage: do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: What operating system is currently on the machine?
<Wiesshund> Jordan win7 lite
<guntbert> Guest65783: don't run IRC as root
<dejan_> good browser for ubuntu?
<ipwnage> firefox!
<LjL> dejan_: Ubuntu wouldn't come with Firefox if it weren't good, i think
<Loshki> Wiesshund: try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, the 'frugal install' option
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: You can install Ubuntu within Windows using Wubi. I'd normally prefer a normal dual boot install though.
<Wiesshund> sivik unfortunately no usb booting is available on this lil POS im tinkering with
<sivik> Wiesshund, not sure of any other way then
<dejan_> LjL :) ok thanks but i have hp laptop and text fonts are small :S
<Drknzz> LjL: It isnt good enough for KDE users tho :(
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U yea i kinda dont want windows either, there was an article on doing it with unetbootin but now i cant find it
<ipwnage> anythings better than Internet Explorer though xD
<soreau> I have a 500MB usb stick and I want to install ubuntu on it. Is it enough space?
<ipwnage> still not working connor
<LjL> dejan_: i think font size can be adjusted...
<dejan_> LjL should I download additional fonts or? they are noticably smaller then they were in firefox on win xp
<bastidrazor> dejan_: press control and scroll up on the mouse.. it'll enlarge the fonts in firefox
<dejan_> bastidrazor LjL thanks
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: Loshki: A "frugal install", as I've heard the term used, is not a full install. For instance it can't be upgraded.
<ipwnage> Connor_B what was that supposed to do?
<dejan_> other then firefox am I missing some nasty browser? :)
<Connor_B> ipwnage: it makes sure all of your packages are up to date
<dejan_> I read there are alot bowsers for ubuntu
<bastidrazor> dejan_: i like chromium fairly well. there is a ppa for it.
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: If you were to install Ubuntu overwriting Windows, and the install failsed somehow, how would you recover without any other boot media?
<metta> dejan_: chromium isn't in the default install of ubuntu
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U the lil pos netbook has a recovery rom
<dejan_> ok thanks
<ipwnage> oh well it still doesn't work
<dejan_> i am sorry whats difference in chrome chromium ...
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: Recovert ROM or recovery partition?
<Jordan_U> *recovery
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U and if it died, i dont think id care a whole lot anyways, i got it free, it flew through a car windshield
<drc> dejan_: in Firefoc Edit>Preferences>Content>advanced...you can chose the default fonts and sizes...and UNCHECK Allow pages to choose their own fonts, you can force your choices on every site/page
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U its actualy on a rom on this silly thing
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: Wow.
<Connor_B> ipwnage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone read this and see if it helps
<dejan_> drc thanks I used zoom and now it is ok i will see options firefox have ton of them :S
<drc> dejan_: ok...have fun :)
<dejan_> chrome chromium what is the difference which is better?
<metta> dejan_: firefox is better
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: You can install via wubi, then use grub2 from wubi to load the kernel and initrd of the Ubuntu netinstall to completely overwrite windows with Ubuntu. I'm sorry I can't walk you through that in detail at the moment as I need to leave soon.
<drc> dejan_: I only use Firefox, because none of the other browsers have that "force my fonts" option (if one does can someone let me know?)
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U ill make a note of that if the no usb thing in unetbootin dont work
<dejan_> ok thanks all
<dejan_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<ipwnage> i got this
<ipwnage> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Jordan_U> Wiesshund: You can probably use unetbootin to boot from the minimal / netinstall image. It's important that it be minimal/netinstall as that loads the installer entirely into RAM so that you can overwrite the (Windows) partition you booted from, while booted.
<chibihogoshino> ipwnage: are you root ?
<ipwnage> ?
<ipwnage> im the only user on this computer
<Wiesshund> Jordan_U yep thats the plan if all goes well :)
<Connor_B> ipwnage: what are you doing?
<ipwnage> i typed what it said to into the terminal
<chibihogoshino> ipwnage: put sudo before what you typed
<ipwnage> in var/lib/dpkg/lock it has an x in the upper right hand corner of it what does that mean?
<chibihogoshino> what
<chibihogoshino> are you looking at the lock file ?
<ipwnage> the file it said it couldnt open....it has an x over the file
<Connor_B> ipwnage: did you type sudo before apt-get upgrade
<ipwnage> ya
<Connor_B> ipwnage: did you type your password
<ipwnage> ya
<ipwnage> i know how to work the terminal.
<chibihogoshino> sudo bash and run apt-get update
<Wiesshund> some reason ive inherited 3 mini laptops all with no screens. shame the screens cost near $200 and the laptops only cost like $225 new
<ipwnage> i got it
<ipwnage> i think
<ipwnage> buy the screen and replace yourself?
<iceroot> chibihogoshino: sudo apt-get update   instead of sudo bash; apt-get update
<ipwnage> its doing what its supposed to be doing now
<Wiesshund> ipwnage at near 200 bucks, not worth it to buy the screens
<techqbert> random hardware Q: is it okay to connect the power and sata to a previously unplugged sata drive in ubuntu much less any other OS like opensolaris?
<Connor_B> ipwnage: great
<ipwnage> i thought you meant it was that much to have it fixed
<ipwnage> the terminal is its still not mounting
<Wiesshund> just gonna set them up with cheap 14" desktop lcd's for now
<Connor_B> ipwnage: mounting what?
<ipwnage> my ipod
<ipwnage> the same thing we have been trying to get work
<Wiesshund> techqbert well if its a removable sata drive yea, dunno that i would wont to do it on one of the non hotswapped ports though
<Connor_B> ipwnage: with your ipod pluged in type ideviceinfo into terminal
<ipwnage> GNUTLS ERROR: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.
<xorwhy> Why is it that sometimes wireless scanning produces 7 or 8 networks, and other times only 1 network?
<carbonate> If I wanted to install Ubuntu from a DVD iso without using the stock installer how would I do that?
<bazhang> !unetbootin > carbonate
<ubottu> carbonate, please see my private message
<carbonate> ubottu: Thanks but the installer is broken, is there another way?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carbonate> Is it possible to change where the installer installs from? I have another sata drive in addition to the one I want to use
<carbonate> :(
<bazhang> carbonate, ubiquity is not broken
<chibihogoshino> xorwhy: variations in signal propagation
<ipwnage> connor that just said "GNUTLS ERROR: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received."
<carbonate> bazhang: It keeps crashing
<carbonate> Seems broken to me :(
<bazhang> carbonate, its your iso
<carbonate> I've used 4 of them
<bazhang> !md5 | carbonate
<ubottu> carbonate: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<carbonate> Nope
<carbonate> I've done that
<carbonate> Verified
<Elirips> carbonate, what happens?
<bazhang> carbonate, ubiquity is assuredly not broken
<xorwhy> chibihogoshino: I'm assuming that means there's nothing I can do about it, yes?
<carbonate> I think its the usb drive i'm using
<root_> anyone knows a good GUI to flash a rom?
<root_> Like WinFlash but gfor linux
<carbonate> bazhang: It crashes
<carbonate> Elirips: The install hangs on the second step
 * drc wonders why something that works for thousands of people every week is suddenly "broken" when it won't work for "you"?
<bazhang> carbonate, then its a problem on your end
<carbonate> Elirips: Unless I remove the driv e. but obvisouly it crashes at the end
<MajorAstr> I have a 2.5ghz pc with 512 ram which ubuntu version will run snappy
<chibihogoshino> xorwhy: what are you using to scan with ?
<xorwhy> chibihogoshino: iw
<Wiesshund> 512 ram? er Puppy maybe?
<carbonate> bazhang: I think its the usb drive which is why I'm asking if there is a way to manual configure the drive with a bootloader and shit
<bazhang> carbonate, no cursing please
<carbonate> kk
<MajorAstr> I try that but I don't like
<Wiesshund> what ver of puppy you try? puppy is built from ubuntu
<bazhang> carbonate, install without the problem drive, use the alternate text based installer
<carbonate> How would I put a bootloader on a drive that is brandnew untouched
<bazhang> !alternate > carbonate
<ubottu> carbonate, please see my private message
<MajorAstr> ok
<carbonate> bazhang: Its the only USB drive I have available
<Elirips> carbonate, do a netboot
<carbonate> netboot?
<bazhang> carbonate, its an iso. the alternate
<carbonate> I'll google it thanks
<chibihogoshino> xorwhy: try moving to other locations and scanning
<Connor_B> ipwnage: try thishttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8563416 im getting desperate now
<Elirips> carbonate, i had a problem some time ago, with a sata-driver, i dont remember exactly. I finally managed to install ubuntu by setting up a dhcp-server on my network, boot the machine with PXE, get an ip and download the iso
<Elirips> carbonate, there is a howto somewhere, i dont remember exactly
<ipwnage> thats for 9.10
<bazhang> !install
<ALFA> hi all
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<carbonate> Sounds like a plan but I only have one computer
<magpiie> do i need to defrag with ubuntu? if so, what program do i use?
<ipwnage> i've been looking through this to see if i can find anything its not for ipods but its same error on 10.10
<ipwnage> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036024&page=4
<carbonate> Elirips: Is it possible to put a bootloader on a usb drive and point it at a iso to boot from on that same usb drive?
<xorwhy1> Is there any way to set txpower to a value greater than the manufacture specified maximum?
<Elirips> carbonate, no idea.
<magpiie> cant you burn a bootable iso image to a usb? done that before on windows
<sidewalk> im using a md raid, how do i check the sanity of the disks?
<ipwnage> is there a way i can manually mount it?
<xorwhy1> ipwnage: Mount what?
<overclucker> MajorAstr: 512 should be enough for ubuntu. have you tested it yet?
<Connor_B> ipwnage: did you get all of the  libimobiledevice  installed
<ipwnage> ipod touch
<sidewalk> when i do cat /proc/mdstat i get U_ on md0
<andrewjames> when i use IFS=$'\n' to separate some lines it separates at character 'n'.  in my old system with bash, this just worked
<root_> Like WinFlash but gfor linux
<root_> anyone knows a good GUI to flash a rom?
<ipwnage> all except the libimobiledevice0 one
<Connor_B> ipwnage: i dont think you can manually mount it :(
<xorwhy1> ipwnage: I don't have any experience with those, but I'd image you could mount it using whatever dev ID the system attributes to it
<SpecialBats> What's the command to attach a server in Xchat? LoL
<xorwhy1> using mount /dev/foo /adiryoumade
<kuolas> Hello everybody!
<[thor]> SpecialBats: you want to open a new server window?
<SpecialBats> YEs
<[thor]> SpecialBats: ctrl-t
<xorwhy1> Even so however, ipods likely use a confusing file hierarchy to deter manual editing
<home> hey guys
<home> I would like to ask about tablet support
<home> my tablet aint workin
<xorwhy1> !ask home
<ipwnage> should i tryi this?
<battlehands> can I rename my computer?
<ipwnage> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<drc> SpecialBats: ctrl+s will get you list of irc networks
<home> xorwhy1, I want my wacom bamboo touch and pen workin
<sidewalk> anyone around who can help me out with some raid issues? :D
<xorwhy1> home: Sorry, I don't know anything about that
<battlehands> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kuolas> I wanto ask for multimedia keys... recently I upgraded to x-org-edgers PPA, and my Q (odly the lowecase only) it's beign confused with a multimedia key... I no longer have lower-case Q key...
<[thor]> home: check this out --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238
<SpecialBats> And how do you view a list of channels on a server?
<geirha> !hostname | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<home> [thor] its complicated... LOL
<Connor_B> ipwnage: search for libgpod in software center
<battlehands> geirha, is that in terminal?
<bastidrazor> battlehands: it doesn't have to be. you can use gedit to make the changes
<[thor]> home: it looks like support applications are still in development.
<battlehands> bastidrazor, {alt + f2 > gedit /etc/hosts} ?
<Le-Saint> Bonsoir
<Le-Saint> oops
<Le-Saint> sorry
<bastidrazor> battlehands: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<battlehands> bastidrazor, does gksudo put me into the file as super user?
<[thor]> home: i was contemplating getting the bamboo multi-touch until i looked around for install instructions and ran into the same wall you did.
<bastidrazor> battlehands: yes
<kuolas> I have this problem...
<kuolas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8478/what-is-causing-my-spacebar-to-randomly-stop-working
<kuolas> intresting
<battlehands> bastidrazor, what does gk stand for?
<bastidrazor> battlehands: when using graphical programs and needing root permissions use gksudo
<home> [thor], any luck?
<Zelozelos> anybody in here ever install wubi to a dell dimension 4000 desktop b4? it seems that it isnt detecting the correct vid card , xrandr says no default detected, mode is 400x300 --and half the screen is black
<[thor]> home: no, so i didn't bother buying it :/
<bastidrazor> battlehands: no idea. its just the proper method.
<Pilif12p> When i try to resize a partition, I get http://pastehtml.com/view/1dicvx2.html
<battlehands> bastidrazor, when in terminal I just need sudo?
<battlehands> bastidrazor, Thank you.
<home> [thor],  fail.. it was the only tablet in my price range with 1024 pressure sensitivity :/
<bastidrazor> battlehands: if you're using a terminal based editor yes. if you're opening gedit from a terminal you would use gksudo as well.
<bastidrazor> battlehands: this may explain it a better:: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<bennn> hey guys..i have a problem i dont know how to install my audio device
<bennn> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Pilif12p> How'd I go about making that work?
<bennn> where can i get my audio device?
<Snakkah> Hi. In Compiz, how do I make the window(s) for one specific program, in this case it is MPlayer/GNOME MPlayer, to NOT be transparent as per the Trailfocus function?
<[thor]> home: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom  <-- does not work every time, but might help
<Zelozelos> also if i open a terminal via ctrl alt f6 n login, type xrandr it says "cannot open display"?
<Snakkah> I have all of my windows transparent currently.
<bennn> my sound is not working..
<bennn> help me!1please
<battlehands> bastidrazor, thanks
<bennn> i tried alot of forums but no
<digitalstimulus> hello, does anyone know how to remotely logout a user.  Scenario: user left logged in to desktop, ssh into computer and logout user.  I have found a method using pkill, are there any others?
<bennn> any advise?
<zach> hi sometimes in network manager after i disconnect from a wifi network i can't reconnect without having to reboot
<Snakkah> Hi. In Compiz, how do I make the window(s) for one specific program, in this case it is MPlayer/GNOME MPlayer, to NOT be transparent as per the Trailfocus function? I have all of my windows transparent currently.
<home> [thor] xsetwacom -v --list dev  returns say the display is null
<bennn> how to install the sound?
<Zelozelos> someone please help ::: wubi to a dell dimension 4000 desktop -- it seems that it isnt detecting the correct vid card , xrandr says no default detected, mode is 400x300 --and half the screen is black
<[thor]> home: i have no idea waht the real-world results of those instructions would be. i didn't test on actual hardware.
<bennn> i want audio
<bennn> but it doen't work
<home> [thor],  oh.. is there a wacom group in freenode :/
<Zelozelos> it does the same thing if i run it from live disk aswell
<digitalstimulus> Zelozelos, have you tried running configuration for X? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<[thor]> home: not sure pal, sorry.
<digitalstimulus> bennn, has the audio worked at all?
<drc> home: #linuxwacom
<home> drc,  tried
<battlehands> bastidrazor, I tried to change my computers name using gedit, and it didnt work.
<home> drc,  still didnt work >.>
<Connor_B> whats a good dvd ripper and converter for Ubuntu10.10
<home> drc,  what about wacom-dkms
<home> drc,  OH there is a channel
<Zelozelos> digitalstimulus, i tried i think i did it wrong...that description looks way easier ill give it a go
<Zelozelos> ty
<drc> home: what didn't work, entering the channel or the help they gave or didn't give?
<home> drc,  no.. I tried from the site.. lol
<home> drc,  sometime ago.. compiling the tarball and make install
<drc> home: hope they can help you there :)
<KATERINA34> >:o
<home> drc,  haha I hope so
<home> how can you check your x server version?
<drc> home: you might have to be very patient there, not all channels are as busy as this one
<bastidrazor> battlehands: did you change both files? /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Connor_B> ipwnage: has any thing worked?
<Zelozelos> digitalstimulus, ok, that still didnt work the screen is still the same and xrander still reports no default
<evdvelde> hi all, i have been trying to burn a cd in k3b and on command line for ages now, without luck. I find all sorts of messagesonline about a buggy wodim and using other tools, but cdrskin fails too, how to fix this?
<Zelozelos> unrelated q..if im running update manager and the screensaver kicks in will it continue to finish its job?
<evdvelde> Zelozelos: yes
<iceroot> Zelozelos: yes
<Zelozelos> awsome ty
<AStyx> YEAH its the might of ubuntu Zelozelos
<evdvelde> i started questioning the might of ubuntu one hour after i started trying to burn a cd, should not be rocket science, should it?
<Sevenseeker__> Hello all!  Are you ready for this? I am in GRUB hell. Anyone want to take a stab at my problem?
<iceroot> evdvelde: posting usefull details is the best way to get support "is not working" is a very bad description
<bazhang> !grub2 | Sevenseeker__ have a read
<ubottu> Sevenseeker__ have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sevenseeker__> yeah... that won't help in this case ;)
<Sevenseeker__> lemme type it out
<iceroot> Sevenseeker__: #grub
<bazhang> Sevenseeker__, pastebin it then
<Sevenseeker__> lol k
<evdvelde> all burning programs bail out with SCSI errors and nonsensical messages iceroot
<home> no luck
<evdvelde> and the wodim problem seems to be known if i look at the google search results of k3b + wodim + error
<bazhang> evdvelde, paste.ubuntu.com with the error messages
<home> still not displaying :/
<Connor_B> ipwnage: has any thing worked?
<evdvelde> iceroot, bazhang: please find error on http://paste.ubuntu.com/576200/
<evdvelde> command + error given there
<Star_Light> hello
<Star_Light> here is for help or for chating? or both of them? :p
<home> man
<home> this is crazy >.>
<ipwnage> sorry i went to eat
<home> stupid tablet
<bazhang> Star_Light, just support
<ipwnage> im downloading it now
<iceroot> evdvelde: error cames too if using cr-r instead of cd-rw?
<Jancsy> hello, anyone around who can help me with a simple pidgin question? :)
<bazhang> Jancsy, please ask
<Star_Light> bazhang just asked because its my first time here ;p
<schnuffle> Star_Light: for help chatting is #ubuntu-otttopic
<Star_Light> okeik
<Jancsy> Hey bazhang. I'd like to disable the notifications when a user joins/quits in my pidgin Yahoo account.
<ipwnage> i cant install all of them because installing one removes the other one
<Jancsy> plus message notifications in the right upper side of the screen.
<ZenGuy311> is there a way to get ssh upnp or nat traversal?
<Jancsy> is that possible?
<Connor_B> ipwnage: ok
<ipwnage> which one do i need to install?
<bazhang> Jancsy, remove the plugin?
<schnuffle> Jancsy: activate the IRC plugins, there is one that lets you disable it for big channels
<Jancsy> just the notification part.
<Jancsy> well, i'm using pidgin for yahoo only.
<Jancsy> not irc.
<Aikar> i screwed up and tried to use gnome-shell to try it out... and now when i login i dont get a shell, only get my pidgin window lol. how can i reset my window manager back to metacity? cant even figure out how to get a term, had to control+Alt+F1 to get to this shell
<Star_Light> shnuffle i joined in #ubuntu-otttopic but it hasnt anyone here :/ only me
<Jancsy> and when someone writes me a message, there's an annoying popup. i'd like to remove that.
<schnuffle> Jancsy: No idea for Yahoo IM
<bazhang> Star_Light, its #ubuntu-offtopic  there are many people there
<Ariel_Calzada> hi i want to user my wireless router as wireless card i have ubuntu 10.10 x64
<schnuffle> Ariel_Calzada: what type of router?
<Jancsy> ah, i found it. had to disable that plugin.
<Jancsy> thanks guys! :)
<evdvelde> iceroot, bazhang: please find error on http://paste.ubuntu.com/576200/
<bazhang> evdvelde, you using gnome?
<jlonganecker> I was wondering if there is an easy way to work with vim and ubuntu's OS clipboard?
<histo> evdvelde: why not just use cdrecord or dd
<evdvelde> histo: because cdrecord is in no official repo+
<schnuffle> jlonganecker: the niddle button should paste and highlighted text in vim should be in the CLipboard
<schnuffle> *middle
<Ariel_Calzada> schnuffle:  linksys WRT54GH
<histo> evdvelde: it's part of wodim
<evdvelde> histo: it is a link to wodim :-)
<Connor_B> ipwnage: search for libusbmuxd in software center
<jlonganecker> ok great thanks guys!
<histo> evdvelde: yes
<iceroot> evdvelde: instead of repeating, what about answering my question?
<_skpl> !dd
<schnuffle> Ariel_Calzada: good choice :), and it dooes not work?
<Ariel_Calzada> schnuffle:   don't know how to
<_skpl> histo: what is dd?
<ipwnage> i have it
<Connor_B> which ones
<Sevenseeker__> ok, try this first http://pastebin.com/Ua8GHHL6
<schnuffle> Ariel_Calzada: I'm not shure about the default firmware but the alternatives ones shoudl have that feature
<histo> _skpl: it's for converting and copying files
<jerry_> hi guys
<battlehands> How do I rename my computer?
<schnuffle> Ariel_Calzada: first hit on google: http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/7msy7/can_i_use_my_wrt54gs_wireless_router_as_a/
<histo> _skpl: you would actually use dd to rip an iso and you can use cdrecord to burn it
<iceroot> !hostname | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jerry_> hey guys, have a really annoying bug involving ubuntu 10.10, firefox, and YouTube videos.
<battlehands> iceroot, I am in my hosts file.  How do I include the new name?
<base3> is anyone aware of third-party deb repositories for installing pirated commercial software? please give me a pointer if possible
#ubuntu 2011-03-06
<histo> !coc | base3
<ubottu> base3: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<schnuffle> base3: wrong place to ask, only official support
<ipwnage> i don't know im have to go
<Aikar> can someone please give me a command line to reset my window manager back to metacity?
<jerry_> _> hey guys, have a really annoying bug involving ubuntu 10.10, firefox, and YouTube videos.
<histo> Aikar: metacity --replace
<Sevenseeker__> bazhang: did you catch my pastebin?
<Aikar> histo: no i mean the gconf setting
<battlehands> jerry_, try explaining the bug.
<Aikar> i cant get into an X environemtn to even open a window
<Connor_B> ipwnage: ok bye hope you figure it out
<Aikar> i login and get a black screen with only pidgin window
<histo> Aikar: where'd you change the setting before?
<Aikar> ubuntu-tweak
<Omega> Aikar: Select it at the login screen.
<Aikar> how?
<histo> Aikar: down below your user name and pass you should be able to select a failsafe session
<Aikar> i tried that
<Aikar> still black
<base3> histo: thanks, i don't think i'm going to either sign that or adhere to it
<jerry_> Thanks Battlehands. OK. I seem to have one very specific problem with Flash. When I try to watch videos on YouTube.com,I get a white box (no video), but I hear the sound. Then I usually get a Flash plugin error/crash. However, when I watch EMbedded YouTube videos, they play fine! Also, flash seems to work fine on other websites.Any advice...I've researched this for hours and am not having much luck.
<histo> Aikar: it's ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/%gconf.xml
<histo> Aikar: take a look there for the strignvalue for the window manager
<Niglop> how can I check the form factor of my motherboard?
<histo> Niglop: open the case
<Niglop> histo» and then what
<histo> Niglop: look at the power plug and size of the board. what exactly are you trying to do?
<battlehands> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Torikun> http://code.google.com/p/mephistobackup/
<svm_invi1tvs> Heya
<Niglop> histo» i'm going to buy a new case i want to make sure my mobo is the right size to fit properly
<svm_invi1tvs> I'm having a bit of problems
<Aikar> histo: thank you that did the trick
<svm_invi1tvs> Trying to get the ISO from the site onto a USB drive.
<histo> Aikar: np
<svm_invi1tvs> I'm using dd if=fo.iso of=/dev/disk1
<svm_invi1tvs> Is there something else I should be doing?
<histo> Niglop: well you'd have to see if you have an itx or micro or mini itx case
<Aikar> some guide said sudo apt-get install gnome-shell was all that was needed....
<Aikar> figured id try it out see what its like
<base3> also histo, i don't feel i violated any thing on that code of conduct by politely asking the legitimate question that i asked
<Aikar> but got no shell at all :(
<Niglop> histo» how can i check
<Niglop> is there a reference i can compare to?
<histo> base3: you're asking about pirated software
<edbian> Niglop, a case that is too big will fit any motherboard smaller
<histo> Niglop: i'm sure you can find a chart online.
<base3> histo: that code doesn't say anything about pirated software
<schnuffle> Niglop: http://pastebin.com/eQ397Y1V for the size of the different types
<histo> Niglop: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=motherboard+form+factors&cp=15&qe=bW90aGVyYm9hcmQgZm9y&qesig=PwDxVKeIAZaCRAh3nREqwA&pkc=AFgZ2tlMJSXgW7K95G3ukO-2wHCEqCmbjQenAbF9SfxVxEKQFRd1dtjN7Ot2IWXi0zGmls2YOnbtxh9eraCWZsv-TG8GVc-dsw&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=motherboard+for&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=369c8973645261b8
<svm_invictvs> :-/
<Niglop> schnuffle» is that in mm?
<histo> base3: it's not acceptable here I don't know how else to put it
<base3> histo: Nobody knows everything, and nobody is expected to be perfect in the Ubuntu community. Asking questions avoids many problems down the road, and so questions are encouraged. Those who are asked questions should be responsive and helpful. [emphasis mine]
<schnuffle> yes
<Omega> Aikar: That is correct, it's best if you wait for a PPA.
<histo> !piracy | base3
<ubottu> base3: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<base3> histo: "We may not always agree, but disagreement is no excuse for poor behaviour and poor manners."
<Aikar> whats suppose to happen when you do gnome-shell --replace, my windows seem to go hidden and thats about it lol
<histo> base3: please see the above from ubottu
<Aikar> where do you select a shell at login?
<Pilif12p> nobody here knows anything about gparted?
<battlehands> Pilif12p, what are you doing?
<schnuffle> Aikar: Try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<svm_invictvs> :-/
<histo> Aikar: you select a session at login
<Aikar> schnuffle: i meant desktp shell
<Pilif12p> battlehands: I'm trying to resize a partition. I have details somewhere up in the scrollback
<histo> Aikar: should be at the bottom of gdm
<Pilif12p> http://pastehtml.com/view/1dicvx2.html
<edbian> Pilif12p, What is your question about gparted?
<Aikar> i saw "User Session"
<Aikar> but no list of shells
<histo> Aikar: yeah
<histo> Aikar: what do you want to do?
<Aikar> try out unity w/o defaulting it
<Pilif12p> ed1703: it won't let me resize a partition. It's not mounted.
<keith27> i believe my system is compromised.  on a daily basis firestarter shows mysterious connections on randoms ports.  they appear to be to and from localhost (me).  on a port such as 56616 but it is always different.  i am running wireshark but i can't see any traffic for this.  someone please help i need to know why this keeps happening.
<Aikar> gnome-shell and unity both said to select it at GDM
<battlehands> Pilif12p, I dont see them.  Press the up arrow to scroll through previously posted texts.
<Aikar> but i saw no option
<Pilif12p> battlehands: http://pastehtml.com/view/1dicvx2.html
<edbian> Pilif12p, Does it have an orange triangle next to it?
<histo> !unity | Aikar
<edbian> Pilif12p, Is it in an extended partition with another partition that is mounted?
<ubottu> Aikar: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<naryfa> anybody uses moc - music on console?
<Pilif12p> edbian: Nope, and nope
<histo> !anybody | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Aikar> i know that, i wanna try it, how can i try it? i just installed it
<histo> Aikar: I don't use it perhaps someone else here does
<edbian> Pilif12p, What kind of partition?  Can you screenshot the app?  I assume the resize / move is greyed out
<battlehands> Pilif12p, these errors are beyond me.  Im still getting familiar with the basics of GParted.  Sorry..
<Pilif12p> edbian: no, it's not. I get an error (I linked to details twice in the past 2 minutes). It's ntfs, i believe
<battlehands> Does anyone know how I can include my new host name when in /etc/hosts ?
<naryfa> ok, moc config file has FastDir options, I'm trying to set a folder name with a space but it doesn't seem to read it, I'm escaping the space but it doesn't see the dir,
<edbian> Pilif12p, I'm reading the errors right now.  Unfortunately they're rather vague
<edbian> battlehands, use the hostname command to change it immediately.  Otherwise it will be set to whatever is in the file at boot time
<histo> naryfa: with \ ?
<bastidrazor> battlehands: add it to the line after 127.0.0.1 localhost newhostname
<naryfa> histo: you see???? that's why I asked if anybody uses moc
<kn100> Why isn't windows 7 listed in the grub boot menu after a ubuntu update and how can I fix this/
<histo> battlehands: 127.0.0.1   end of that line
<edbian> Pilif12p, Look at the very end of your post.  Have you tried booting and shutting down proper in windows?
<histo> naryfa: I use it
<Dotted> how do you create a new user on ubuntu 10.10 with a blank password? all my attempts using passwd, editing /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow has "su" still asking for a password even if its blank
<keith27> on a daily basis firestarter shows mysterious connections on randoms ports.  they appear to be to and from localhost (me).  on a port such as 56616 but it is always different.  i am running wireshark but i can't see any traffic for this.  someone please help i need to know why this keeps happening.
<naryfa> histo: have you ever set up fastdirs in config?
<Pilif12p> http://ubuntuone.com/p/gHd/ is the screenshot
<histo> naryfa: no but i'd imagine you'd escape the space with \
<naryfa> histo: if yes, have you set up a dir with a space in its name?
<Pilif12p> no, i haven't tried that yet... not since i chkdsk'd it, at least
<naryfa> histo: that's what I do, it doesn't work
<Pilif12p> i'll do that
<edbian> Pilif12p, It says there was an unclean shutdown.  Your partition btw are a mess
<CrystalLinux> Hi, what is the Arcg
<Aikar> histo: well figured out i had to select ubuntu netbook edition for unity, but it didnt work it just flashed screen all weird and didnt show anything but background and pidgin
<CrystalLinux> Hi, what is the Archive manager?
<edbian> CrystalLinux, It opens things like .zip and .tar.gz
<histo> CrystalLinux: part of nautilus
<edbian> histo, Is it really?  I thought it was a separate app (named file-roller)
<keith27> how come my problem which is potentially a huge security flaw in ubuntu never gets answered
<home> wacom tablet making me dumn dumn
<edbian> keith27, What's the problem?
<home> its not detecting the damn tablet..
<kn100> Why isn't windows 7 listed in the grub boot menu after a ubuntu update and how can I fix this/
<histo> edbian: thought it was part of nautilus maybe not. Haven't used gnome in ages
<keith27> on a daily basis firestarter shows mysterious connections on randoms ports.  they appear to be to and from localhost (me).  on a port such as 56616 but it is always different.  i am running wireshark but i can't see any traffic for this.  someone please help i need to know why this keeps happening.
<CrystalLinux> When I download .tar.gz's the program doesn't work.
<keith27> this never use to happen until recently but now it happens all the time
<histo> kn100: did it maybe get pushed down. On the screen due to so many kernels?
<kn100> histo, nah, not enough to cause the screen to scroll
<CrystalLinux> When I download .tar.gz's the program doesn't work in archive manager, any help?
<kn100> histo, the partition is still there
<histo> kn100: yeah it maybe just lost it from the config
<kn100> CrystalLinux, go into software center, search for 7z
<histo> !grub2 | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<edbian> keith27, I'll research a bit.  Since it is to and from localhost it's your computer talking to itself (not a security flaw)
<keith27> CrystalLinux: any .tar.gz or just one in particular?
<CrystalLinux> Firefox 4 beta 12.
<home> anyone here using a wacom tablet?
<edbian> keith27, That is a non-standard port which is a bad sing.
<mickster04> !details | home
<ubottu> home: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<keith27> edbian: before this use to happen i use to get connections on strange ports to other ip's, just recently they always show as localhost.  im worried that firestarter is showing localhost when in fact it could be something else.  maybe firestarter itself is compromised?
<keith27> is that possible?
<lrs> Hi, Ubuntu 10.10 didnt work on my new laptop without using acpi=off. How can i fix acpi?
<edbian> keith27, That would be very surprising as it would be an extremely elaborate attack
<home> mickster04,  My tablet is not installing, even though I followed all the instructions.. no error messages either
<edbian> keith27, Although it is possible if you've been installing and running random software
<daftykins> lrs: is it an old IBM?
<edbian> keith27, Like outside of the repos
<keith27> but if the attacker knew i constantly monitor firestarter wouldn't it make sense ?
<mickster04> home: it's a tablet, not a rpgoram? how do you mean install?
<lrs> daftykins: no, a new Toshiba, 10.04 works with acpi and all
<CrystalLinux> When I download .tar.gz's, then what do I do in archive manager?
<edbian> keith27, Take a look at netstat -ao
<home> mickster04,  following the instructions here  at b) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
<edbian> keith27, Umm, yeah.  It would probably take them at least months to put together such an elaborate attack.
<daftykins> lrs: hmm, checked for any BIOS updates? if you boot a livecd/flash drive of 10.10 you could disable the splash logo to see where the kernel might 'freeze' at
<keith27> i've had some shady irc friends who know my ip and some personal info for over a year
<CrystalLinux> When I download .tar.bz2's, then what do I do in archive manager?
<lrs> daftykins: the BIOS is the latest, how can i disable the splash logo to see where it freezes?
<keith27> CrystalLinux: i believe you should be able to right click and extract it
<histo> keith27: I think you're being to paranoid
<sky_> 靠 有人会中文吗
<rww> !cn | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<daftykins> lrs: usually you remove "quiet" and "splash" items from a boot parameter, by choosing a 'custom' boot option off the menu, i'm afraid i've not used 10.10 though so it might be worth a google if nobody here has an obvious answer
<keith27> histo: of course i am but so far there is no explanation for the problem i am experiencing other than a potential elaborate attack
<edbian> keith27, hahaha, ok
<bastidrazor> lrs: /etc/default/grub take out splash in#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<edbian> keith27, can you pastebin netstat -ao for me?
<bastidrazor> lrs: then sudo update-grub
<Israfel> From the command line, how do I change the audio outputs? I'm trying to make an alarm clock using cron.
<keith27> edbian: its longer than the terminal shows
<CrystalLinux> This comesupwhen extracting.
<sam__> I accedentally uninstalled my synaptic package manager now my pc wont boot.
<CrystalLinux> tar: Record size = 8 blocks
<CrystalLinux> tar: firefox/firefox: Cannot open: File exists
<CrystalLinux> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<FloodBot2> CrystalLinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> keith27, I think maybe there is some program that we don't understand using localhost for app - app communication (that is a thing).  That or there is a packet generator doing random nonsence
<Pilif12p> edbian: I know, but I have no idea what most of them are fore
<edbian> keith27, You can set the scroll back in edit -> profile preferences
<Pilif12p> *for
<lrs> dafttykins: Ill try that on the machine, and see where it freezes, give me a couple of minutes
<edbian> Pilif12p, Are you talking about the partitions?
<Pilif12p> I have windows, Ubuntu, OneKey recovery, and the rest are a mystery
<Pilif12p> yeah
<edbian> Pilif12p, :)  Well you do NOT need 2 swaps :)
<[segfault]> keith27: You could always remove the system from the lan for a short period and see if those messages continue.
<lrs> bastidrazor: Ill try that right now to see where it freezes, ill be back in some minutes
<Pilif12p> edbian: I'm looking for a new hard drive, but I don't know that I *need* one
<edbian> [segfault], keith27 It if was a malicious program why would it need to be connected the network to work?
<edbian> Pilif12p, You do not.  The one you have is mostly empty
<home> guess this tablet wont work on ubnuntu <.<
<Pilif12p> yeah, it is
<edbian> Pilif12p, You should delete one of the swaps (one is bigger than the other) and the unallocated space is a waste.
<[segfault]> [segfault]: what's the point of the malware if the writer gains no data/root/etc from it?  most malware are keyloggers/zombies/spambots, so, it's just worth looking at, that's all I'm saying.
<dejan_> do you know free web service for nyse
<Pilif12p> edbian: What is swap for?
<edbian> [segfault], That doesn't mean they won't run when disconnected.  It just means they won't be able to phone home.  They'd still try to.
<edbian> Pilif12p, Swap is used when RAM is filled up (simplified explanation) or for hibernation
<Pilif12p> oh, heh
<Pilif12p> i never use hibernate, it takes a whole 20 seconds to boot up, and i rarely use over 2 GB of ram (I have 3)
<edbian> Pilif12p, yep.  Nothing is stored on there permanently
<lrs> daftykins: The last line is: NET: Registered protocol family 1
<edbian> Pilif12p, I have 1Gb of ram and I never dip into swap.
<lrs> bastidrazor: The last line is: NET: Registered protocol family 1
<Pilif12p> So i can delete the 2 GB one safely, probably?
<[segfault]> edbian: talking to myself again, lol.  true, but won't that show up on a netstat -- successful connections vs unsuccessful?  I'm no expert, just trying to think of ways to test.  like you mentioned, if it is app to app communication, it will continue successfully without lan connection.  malware might see failed/timeouts.
<daftykins> lrs: hmm sounds like just a networking related line, can you take a picture?
<lrs> daftykins: how?
<daftykins> camera
<daftykins> :D
<lrs> daftykins: give me a minute
<edbian> [segfault], You'd see the attempt in netstat I believe.  Not really sure.  I guess it depends on how the app works
<home> going to try to make from the git
<home> hopefully it wil lwork then
<home> I am following al lthe instructions, yet it still does not work >
<dagni> why is ubuntu 32bit recommended over 64bit ?
<dagni> anyone ?
<DasEi> dagni: former times, mainly
<rww> dagni: because Ubuntu 32-bit works on almost all consumer computers, and Ubuntu 64-bit does not.
<bastidrazor> i figured it was more poor wording than anything? or people not knowing what arch they had and then would complain it is borked
<dagni> but does 64bit lack of some software that 32bit ubuntu have ?
<Pilif12p> dagni: You need a 64 bit processor to run 64 bit Ubuntu
<dagni> Pilif12p: i have 64bit core i3
<Pilif12p> So use 64 bit
<Pilif12p> With 64 bit you can have up to.. 48 GB of ram?
<dagni> but is that "32 bit recommended" pharse that made me installed 32bit..
<Pilif12p> oh
<[segfault]> dagni: you may exhibit issues with some 32-bit apps as well, though, unless you install 32-bit libs
<rww> You know what a bit is. Congratulations, you're not the target audience for that phrase.
<Wiesshund> for 64 bit you need 64bit cpu and should have 4gb ram, though it will run with less.
<dagni> [segfault]: installing 32bit libs will allow me to run 32bit apps i guess ? but how about perfomance ? will it run with same speed ?
<DasEi> dagni: in short 64 bit has more adressspace, and yes, some (rare) soft can be fuzzy on 32,.. like you can.. what are your needs ?
<lrs> daftykins: How do i send you the picture?
<dagni> i want my OS to be faster, i heard that it will work faster on 64bit cpu if i install 64bit system
<rww> Ubuntu 64-bit has the same RAM requirements as Ubuntu 32-bit.
<[segfault]> dagni: if I was the old man from scene 24, I would go flying off the bridge right now.  "Huh? I dunno that!"
<rww> dagni: Not noticibly for most applications, it won't.
<rww> If you're doing video rendering or something, sure.
<dagni> games ? :)
<Wiesshund> dagni that depends entirely on what you do, many things you dont see any speed increase on 64 vs 32
<rww> dagni: nope
<dagni> eh ;/
<bastidrazor> dagni: for compiling or video conversion.. stuff like that you'llnotice a small difference
<dagni> how about video and audio encoding ?
<daftykins> lrs: use a free upload service like www.imageshack.us, tinypic.com, imgur.com
<rww> dagni: depends on the encoder. possibly.
<dagni> ffmpeg..
<daftykins> lrs: i'm not very likely to be skilled enough in knowing how to solve it though, so you might have better luck on the forums
 * rww doesn't do encoding, uses 64-bit for distributed computing
<Alonea> ok, just tried this distro again and I so far have only one issue. my built in mic on my EEEPC nor my logitech usb headset will work
<Alonea> it worked fine on other distros
<[segfault]> dagni: seriously, though.  if you already have the 32-bit version installed, I wouldn't worry much about it unless you have specific need of certain 64-bit apps.
<Yan_Nick> hey guys, i've a usb stick, but it is read-only, how can i put data on that stick?
<Wiesshund> I had both 64 and 32 bit ubuntu on this machine, i didnt see much difference except that i coulda used more ram for the 64 bit
<nozendo> second that seg. unless you explicitly need x64 for an application or supporting large memory installs, don't worry about it.
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick flip the write lock tab open
<dagni> [segfault]: alright
<battlehands> Does anyone know how to include the new name in the /etc/hosts file?
<lrs> daftykins: Here it is: http://img268.imageshack.us/i/img0843wo.jpg/
<visual1ce> hi
<zoel> hello, i'm form indonesia
<visual1ce> anybody know what the maverick repository is for google? in particular chrome
<visual1ce> hi zoel
<svm_invictvs> on the ubuntu main page where you download?
<nozendo> Would anyone have any leads on a sleep resume hangup on a dell m101z running ubuntu 10.10?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: on the stick?
<pcpower> visual1ce: apt-get install chromium-browser
<nozendo> It consistently bricks the laptop when it comes out of sleep
<svm_invictvs> Why do you have to convert the image from iso to dmg?
<pcpower> Alonea: my logitech usb headset works perfectly in ubuntu 10.10
<DasEi> battlehands: what the new hostname ? if you set your hostname, it will be found there.
<lrs> daftykins: dont worry if you dont know the answer, ill try the forums, and thank you very much for trying to help
<visual1ce> not interested in chromium - i'd like google chrome stable
<CrystalLinux> OK, I've successfully extracted the .tar.gz in archive manager, now what??
<gullible> hi all
<DasEi> battlehands: is*
<camoy> Is there a way to configure make so that it will compile C using gcc with the necessary library flags?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: there isnt a write lock
<CrystalLinux> OK, I've successfully extracted the .tar.bz2 in archive manager, now what??
<pcpower> visual1ce: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome?dist=stable
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick hmm, usb sticks dont generaly write lock themselves unless they have a lock tab
<daftykins> lrs: my pleasure, good luck!
<zoel> anybody know how to make iso backup of my partition? i have ubuntu installed and want to make a backup, so if something bad happen, i just restore my ubuntu from that backup. i already try it with remastersys, but remastersys only support iso less then 3GB, my ubuntu is about 30BG cause it's a lot of application
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick what makes you believe it is read only?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: sudo fdisk -l told me
<DasEi> battlehands: what are you trying ?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: if i just take the sd card all things re workiing
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: but if the sd card is in the camera and i connect the camera via usb to my computer it doesn't work
<battlehands> DasEi, I want to rename my computer
<mylisto> Hey everyone
<mylisto> For some reason flash just started crashing all of a sudden on firefox for me....
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick can you read the files on it, and like edit them delete them etc? i cant see any way to tag a USB stick as read only other than the little switch
<battlehands> DasEi, it is currently "battlehands-dkt," and I want to name it "battlehands desk"
<CrystalLinux> OK, I've successfully extracted the .tar.bz2 in archive manager, now what???
<DasEi> battlehands: sudo hostname battlehands (or whatever)
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: i can
<alpha_omega> hello! someone can help me with Geographic Operators in SQL??
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick SD ram or USB jump drive?
<Yan_Nick> cannot delete sth.
<battlehands> DasEi, can there be a space in between?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: the sd card is in the camera. you can connect the camera via usb
<battlehands> DasEi, battlehands desk?
<DasEi> battlehands: in the hostname ?
<battlehands> DasEi, yes
<zoel> battlehands, use ubuntu tweak if you want to make it from GUI
<CrystalLinux> WHY DOES NOBODY FUCKING LISTEN?
<ehidle> hi all
<battlehands> zoel, I was using gedit.  That seems to be popular around here.
<[segfault]> !language | CrystalLinux
<ubottu> CrystalLinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick are you reading the SD card directly in the PC or via the camera? and all SD ram does have a write lock tab on it, if yours doesnt it must have broken off
<daftykins> CrystalLinux: that is not appropriate language for here.
<ehidle> is this a good place to ask a question about samba issues in server 10.10?
<CrystalLinux> I'll say it for a fourth time, see if anyone reckonises.
<CrystalLinux> OK, I've successfully extracted the .tar.bz2 in archive manager, now what???
<nozendo> if anyone gets a chance - where do i start looking logfile wise to diagnose suspend / resume issues? Think its a service or usb device hanging the machine
<DasEi> !compile | CrystalLinux
<ubottu> CrystalLinux: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<daftykins> ehidle: yes ask away in as much detail as you can provide on one line
<daftykins> CrystalLinux: what are you trying to install? also, hold back on that attitude
<Fopp> Hi everyone, ever since Amazon recently released an update to the Kindle, my device has refused to mount properly in ubuntu. I am unable to edit/add files to the device, so I tried examining the permissions, but i am not able to edit them. Please help get around this. Thanks!
 * Wiesshund hands CrystalLinux a valium
<bastidrazor> CrystalLinux: read the README or INSTALL file or follow the directions on the site you downlaoded the file from.
 * Alonea Wiesshund is a good person
<ehidle> daftykins: Ok. I have a new server 10.10 install and none of the machines on my network can see it for windows browsing. I get some errors like "transport endpoint not connected" in the smbd log,.. and errors connecting in windows...
<battlehands> DasEi, when I run that terminal command I get a list of program options.  Which one is right for me?
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick you still there?
<DasEi> battlehands: good question, idk, could complicate things, like \\ and such, worth a try
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: Å·eah
<ehidle> daftykins: fwiw, it's in a VM in ESXi, although I doubt that has anything to do with it
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick did you see last reply to you?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: no
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick are you reading the SD card directly in the PC or via the camera? and all SD ram does have a write lock tab on it, if yours doesnt it must have broken off
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: ah thx
<CrystalLinux> I'll say it for a fifth time... :|
<zoel> helloo.. how to make a iso backup from my ubuntu ?
<CrystalLinux> OK, I've successfully extracted the .tar.bz2 in archive manager, now what???
<bastidrazor> CrystalLinux: now you're just ignoring all the replies.
<visual1ce> thx pcpower - deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb main stable works
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: if i put the sd card directly in my card reader it works
<CrystalLinux> No, I'm not.
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: but via camera – no
<CrystalLinux> I haven't got any.
<CrystalLinux> I just need 1 simple answer.
<bastidrazor> CrystalLinux: 3 people responded.
<Wiesshund> CrystalLinux people answered you quite a bit, if you want a hand holding session perhaps you should pay a coder to help you
<Wiesshund> Yan_Nick that could be that ubuntu is not able to 100% manupulate the cameras internal functions, just read the card directly, saves battery life anyways
<CrystalLinux> I'm download Firefox 4 beta, extracted it in archive manager, now what?
<Wiesshund> *manipulate
<itaylor57> CrystalLinux: usa a ppa methinks
<alpha_omega> hello! someone can help me with Geographic Operators in SQL??
<CrystalLinux> What's a ppa?
<bastidrazor> CrystalLinux: you're not going to scroll back to see the answers you were given? just going to plaster your whining response again.. nice.
<battlehands> DasEi, Im not sure which of these I need to change... Its giving me several options: short host names, alias names, ect.. Not sure which is the one I need.
<ehidle> CrystalLinux: there should be an install script or something ni the extracted files.. install.sh or perhaps an INSTALL text file with instructions
<lrs> CrystalLinux: Make it an executable file, then dobleclick on it
<nozendo> hey CrystalLinux
<CrystalLinux> How do I make it an executable file?
<daftykins> ehidle: do the windows computers have a recent version of windows live essentials installed?
<nozendo> dont bother messing about with the tar distro
<nozendo> http://linuxhub.net/2010/07/install-firefox-4-beta-2-in-ubuntu-using-ppa/
<Wiesshund> omg? and he wants to compile?
<nozendo> just head there and follow the instructions
<itaylor57> CrystalLinux: https://launchpad.net/firefox url to firefox ppas
<nozendo> that'll get you the beta without having to muck about with this stuff
<ehidle> daftykins: all the windows boxes have auto-updates turned on, but I don't know if that's an adequate answer to your question
<itaylor57> nozendo: thanks
<lrs> CrystalLinux: First check the file permissions with "ls -l"
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: ?
<lrs> CrystalLinux: Then make it executable with chmod
<nozendo> itaylor57, no worries. CrystalLinux, when you want to install stuff have a look around for .deb files or PPA's to add to apt
<nozendo> it will save you a lot of pain if they exist
<Fopp> Hi everyone, ever since Amazon recently released an update to the Kindle, my device has refused to mount properly in ubuntu. I am unable to edit/add files to the device, so I tried examining the permissions, but i am not able to edit them. Please help get around this. Thanks!
<ehidle> daftykins: it's honestly news to me that windows live essentials has anything to do with smb browsing :)
<keith27> Fopp: try as root
<CrystalLinux> "aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template
<CrystalLinux> "
<Fopp> will do, keith27
<daftykins> ehidle: yeah, it added an extra layer to provide some single sign on service (SSO) to windows which broke SMB for Ubuntu, there's a patch out though. whether it's released for 10.10 i don't know
<daftykins> well, broke SMB for Linux distributions in general
<daftykins> afaik
<daftykins> ehidle: can you ping between hosts fine?
<ehidle> daftykins: yeah all the network functions seem to work fine. Browsing still works fine to my 9.10 server as well, so I am installing a new VM with that right now to see if that works
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: what's up?
<CrystalLinux> I'm ready to ditch ubuntu, its given me so much trouble.
<nozendo> CrystalLinux, which command did that to you?
<CrystalLinux> The ppa one.
<bastidrazor> CrystalLinux: you're ability to read should be giving you more trouble.
<daftykins> CrystalLinux: if your approach to help has been shouting at people in here, i can see why ;)
<nozendo> crystal, try these in order, I got it to work under 10.10
<nozendo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<[segfault]> CrystalLinux: There can be a steep learning curve, but if you stick with it, it has many benefits.
<keith27> CrystalLinux: ubuntu is the easiest linux :P
<nozendo> sudo apt-get update
<nozendo> sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<rodin> I just reinstalled GRUB2 to the MBR of a flash drive that I had full Ubuntu 10.4 installed to. However, during init it gives me a segfault in ld-2.11.1.so. ANy way to fix this?
<daftykins> ehidle: oh wait i'm being extremely stupid. it might only break an ubuntu/Linux system browsing *to* a windows 7 system when live essentials is on, not the other way around - sorry (though i'm not sure)
<DasEi> rodin: not certain about that error, first I'd try a grub disk, to see if it's just the grub install
<firsttimecaller> hey, can someone tell me if Lucid Lynx has disk encryption capabilities by default, or do i have to install something?
<ehidle> daftykins: no worries... that makes a bit more sense hehe... I googled all over the place and lots of people are having a similar issue to the one I am having
<CrystalLinux> Didn't work - "E: Couldn't find package firefox-4.0"
<ehidle> daftykins: I don't mind running 9.10, but I am curious as to what this thing is
<DasEi> firsttimecaller: like what ? whole dis, files, partitons ?
<nozendo> CrystalLinux, ok, weird. once the PPA is in the package should be open to you
<CrystalLinux> Strange, it isn't.
<IanWizard> firsttimecaller: what number was that?
<daftykins> ehidle: i stick to LTS releases for servers running samba
<firsttimecaller> i want to have my entire HD encrypted so if i ever lose my laptop no one can boot it up
<nozendo> so the second time you ran the apt-add command it went ok?
<visual1ce> strange issue: in software manager i click on more infor on adobe flash plugin 10. it says: "available from maverick-partner source" and I click on "use this source" - but it doesn't do anything...
<visual1ce> i have noticed that software center does take some time to reflect updated sources...
<visual1ce> maybe that's what it is
<nozendo> visual1ce: are you on x64 linux?
<visual1ce> ya
<firsttimecaller> IanWizard, i'm using 10.04
<nozendo> if theres a 32 bit package listed and you try to intsall it, it fails silently
<nozendo> most of the adobe stuff is x32 but not correctly flagged
<nozendo> so it will start, stop
<visual1ce> i c
<firsttimecaller> DasEi -- i want to have my entire HD encrypted so if i ever lose my laptop no one can boot it up
<Fopp> hello again, Sadly, root did nothing to change the situation. I am still forbidden from changing the permissions on my kindle. This has been the case since the recent update.
<nozendo> you can get flash from the adobe site IIRC and install it
<IanWizard> firsttimecaller: then yes, home dir encryption is an option by default.
<visual1ce> but im not clicking on install - all im clicking on is "use this source"...
<nozendo> ah, yeah
<IanWizard> firsttimecaller: full disk requires using the alternate install cd
<nozendo> that fails too lol
<Gskellig> firsttimecaller you dont need your entire HD if all youre worried about is people booting it up
<nozendo> i had the same thing.
<visual1ce> oh i c
<ehidle> daftykins: probably a fine move... my 9.10 VM has been flawless, and honestly if I had the $$ for the pro VMWare tools, I'd just Vmotion it over to the new hardware, but alas I'm not into spending $KKK on software for playing at home :)
<DasEi> firsttimecaller: there is a way for the main achivement of that, given by the alternate installer..
<firsttimecaller> so how do i go about doing home dir encryption?
<nozendo> visual1ce, the most stable flash ive found on 10.10 x64 is the default install from the software center
<nozendo> in the main sources
<nozendo> the rest all crash fairly consistently
<IanWizard> firsttimecaller: I've only done it durring install, but it uses ecrypt and ecryptfs.  IDK how to set those up after the fact though.
<DasEi> firsttimecaller: but there always is some data from bios (first breach, think of tcmp..)
<firsttimecaller> all -- i mostly want to make sure no one can boot up my laptop or read sensitive files in the event the laptop is lost, is home dir encryption good enough for those objectives?
<daftykins> ehidle: you'd have to have the $$ for a second host to move it over to first though? :>
<mickster04> hey, is bluray movie playing been updated yet?
<itaylor57> nozendo: I agree
<nozendo> some of the open source flash alternatives are great for standard browsing but break on the newer things like video streaming etc.
<firsttimecaller> i'm guessing home dir encryption will suit my needs
<ehidle> daftykins: that's what I'm doing tonight... pieced together a new host...
<DasEi> firsttimecaller: as in terms of self-stored data, it is, as in terms of privacy, not
<IanWizard> firsttimecaller: if that's where you keep all of your sensitive data.
<Fopp> hello again, Sadly, root did nothing to change the situation. I am still forbidden from changing the permissions on my kindle. This has been the case since the recent update. Keith27 thank you for the help though.
<daftykins> ehidle: ah neat, what spec?
<IanWizard> firsttimecaller: also look at truecrypt (use google)
<DasEi> y
<visual1ce> thanks nozendo
<firsttimecaller> can someone help me get started with home dir encryption?
<keith27> Fopp: i am no expert, please provide as much info as possible for others
<daftykins> ehidle: i've just got the college i work at signed up to vmware's education program, so we can run free ESX, though i've just got to convince the IT support fools to let us get rid of the abomination that is Hyper-V and server2008
<ehidle> daftykins: the wife gave me permission to buy some new hardware.. this one's a Gigabyte AM3 board with a 965, 16GB of RAM, 4x2TB hard disks, and a 64GB SSD for the Guest O/Ses
<daftykins> :O!
<daftykins> speedy
<mickster04> !encryption > firsttimecaller
<ubottu> firsttimecaller, please see my private message
<Wiesshund> firsttimecaller 1st rule. if you lose your laptop, regardless of encryption, if someone actualy wanted the info on it that bad, they would get it anyways. if your info is that sensitive, id recommend always saving it off to an external device
<ehidle> daftykins: hea it moves
<visual1ce> how do i find out version information about a package before i install it?
<DasEi> firsttimecaller: and the most best security you are yourself, next views would be gpg and filesums
<Fopp> well, the short story is my kindle's compatibility with linux has been utterly killed since the update. Whereas before it was totally compatible, now it cannot be written to at all.
<tantalus> jj
<ehidle> daftykins: the current host is an old MCP78 board with a 925 and 8GB... and 7x500GB drives, a 120GB SSD, and a bunch of notebook drives
<ubuntunoob100619> I have a question about setting up a wireless card when someone has a sec.
<daftykins> !ask | ubuntunoob100619
<ubottu> ubuntunoob100619: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> ehidle: what RAID controllers do you use to avoid the issues of hardware support?
<nozendo> visual1ce, i think apt under the command line has a flag to dump version info, but don't have the time to look right now
<nozendo> little googling should turn it up
<daftykins> apt-cache showpkg <package>
<visual1ce> thx nozendo
<single> why fetion can not login in?
<daftykins> shows an available version #
<ehidle> daftykins: I don't. I create a virtual disk on each hard drive, and let linux do the RAID
<dirty-harry> how to check the firmware version of an old dvdrom?
<Delta__> hello. i've a little problem with tightvncserver on ubuntu  - I get with ultravncviewer a connection and can enter a password, but after that comes a error message - CAN ANYBODY HELP ME TO CHECK WHERE IS THE ERROR
<eic-scanner> is there any way that I can make lkl log keys from the USB keyboard
<nozendo> but if you're chasing adobe stuff, most of it doesnt work. flash is less stable than the ubuntu ppa one, and you have to hack air to be described as an x64 package for it to intsall
<single> why fetion can not login in?
<single> ...
<firsttimecaller> DasEi, i don't understand what you mean when you say "and the most best security you are yourself, next views would be gpg and filesums"
<daftykins> ehidle: so you're still able to merge single disks into a single datastore?
<[segfault]> Delta__: what error(s) are you getting?
<Wiesshund> Delta__ can you type the error message or pastebin it if it is long?
<ubuntunoob100619> so, "sudo ifup wlan0" produces: "Ignoring unkown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<leapy0yo> hi
<DasEi> firsttimecaller:to confuse you too much , use alternate installer, use fulldiskencryption on lvm, secure bootloader, then think about /boot.. most secure would be use no computer
<siabot27> how can i disable the keyring ?
<ehidle> daftykins: Yea, I create a single datastore on each disk, and a single virtual disk in each datastore..
<leapy0yo> hi
<mia158> what was the suggestion for disk encryption?
<samuel___> Hi I'm just starting with IRC
<ehidle> daftykins: it is handy that way because I can trim a GB off of each physical disk so I can make all the disks the exact same size - since I might mix brands or whatever
<leapy0yo> I want to wildcard *.par files but not *.vol1+100.par2 similar files, how can I do that?
<nozendo> firsttimecaller, you also need to consider the issue if you need to recover your laptop from a crash. encrypted disks can present issues. as compared to just pulling your home directory off a mounted disk
<Delta__> Thanks for help >> CONNECTION FAILED - Error reading Protocol Version - Possible causes - You've forgotten to select a DSMPlugin and the Server uses a DSMPlugin
<DasEi> !alternate | firsttimecaller
<ubottu> firsttimecaller: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<aeon-ltd> samuel___: welcome
<ubuntunoob100619> so, "sudo ifup wlan0" produces: "Ignoring unkown interface wlan0=wlan0." Does anyone know why that would be happening?
<nozendo> firsttimecaller, i used to do some moderate security work and I used an external disk array that was bolted to the floor
<nozendo> plug in, do work, unplug
<nozendo> works a charm if you're paranoid =)(
<adriel> ayuda
<ehidle> weird
<DasEi> thx, channel :)
<nozendo> have i mentioned lately that I love launchpad?
<[segfault]> Delta__: I also had trouble setting up tightvnc on Ubuntu, so I ended up installing x11vnc, which works really well.  If you aren't stuck on tightvnc, you could give that a try instead.
<ehidle> daftykins: a new 9.10 installation works perfectly
<Wiesshund> Delta ask in channel, that way more people can offer help, i am not sure about DSM plugins
<Delta__> Thanks for help >> CONNECTION FAILED - Error reading Protocol Version - Possible causes - You've forgotten to select a DSMPlugin and the Server uses a DSMPlugin
<daftykins> ehidle: fully updated too? i think 9.10's support ended ages ago
<visual1ce> how can i make software center refresh after i add a new source? i just added libreoffice ppa but the packages aren't showing up
<ehidle> daftykins: nah I haven't update it yet
<mia158> ubuntunoob100619:http://tinyurl.com/62oo7mv
 * Wiesshund hugs unetbootin
<schnuffle> visual1ce: don't know with GUI, but in a terminal type sudo apt-get update
<Delta__> the problem is - i've never installed a DSM plugin
<nozendo> visual1ce, it should be automatic, but you might need to go Edit -> Software sources, other sources tab and make sure its enabled for searching
<itaylor57> visual1ce: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/ worked for me
<nozendo> do schnuffle's step as well =)
<cube1> hey guys, > and >>, which one is appending and which one replacing?
<itaylor57> visual1ce: I converted
<daftykins> cube1: why not test it
<schnuffle> > replace
<ubuntunoob100619> mia158: yeah, I looked through all the forums and nothing seems to be matching it.
<nozendo> q: anyone got pointers on which logs to check when troubleshooting suspend/resume service or device hangups?
<samuel___> aeon-ltd: Thanks, Im still figuring out how everything works.
<mia158> firsttimecaller: IT dept @ my office is asking all laptop users to implement full disk encryption but they are only supporting symantec for windows...I use linus on all my work PCs. What did you learn from the encryptiopn discussion?
<visual1ce> thx everybody
<schnuffle> nozendo: I don't have a ubuntu machine available, but shouldn't kernel messages go to syslog?
<eic-scanner> cube > -s write, >> is append
<visual1ce> does the side panel in natty always stay on top?
<visual1ce> what if you have a small laptop screen?
<schnuffle> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<NCS_One> is it possible to call the menu of a file, the one it shows when press right mouse over file, but with the keyboard?
<nozendo> schnuffle, thanks. I'll start there =)
<schnuffle> visual1ce: use the une remix ( ubuntu netbook remix )
<nozendo> i added noapic and the linux osi specifier, but it started freezing on resume lately
<edbian> NCS_One, some menus have a menu button on the keyboard in the lower left between ctrl + alt (it works if the icon is highlighted)
<schnuffle> nozendo: what goes wrong when resuming
<bastidrazor> NCS_One: my laptop has a key between the right alt gr and ctrl key that does just that. on a desktop keyboard i don't know
<nozendo> it makes it out of resume, but then hangs either with a blank screen or with a mouse cursor and blank screen
<nozendo> no inputs work, hard power off clears it ;)
<schnuffle> nozendo: oops, apparently I'm too slow in reading?
<NCS_One> edbian, bastidrazor: thanks
<schnuffle> nozendo:  hmm, check kernel settings and maybe udev
<visual1ce> thx schnuffle - someone in ubuntu+1 said you can make it autohide... yesterday a troller was saying it is always on top... i guess it doesn't really make sense since you can make the panels autohide too
<schnuffle> ubuntu une window manager
<schnuffle> sorry
<nozendo> schnuffle, ok thanks =) ill dig through it and see what happens
<nozendo> going to post the outcomes back to the launchpad bug 'cause its been dragging on for a bit now i think
<leapy0yo> I want to wildcard *.par files but not *.vol1+100.par2 similar files, how can I do that?
<leapy0yo> par2 files i mean
<ehidle> daftykins: not bad.. I'm getting about 40MB/sec rsync rate copying /home over...
<leapy0yo> it has two . if it is a vol is there a way to disselecte that?
<daftykins> ehidle: oh, so when you explained above, it's the VM that runs RAID, not the ESX host?
<ehidle> daftykins: that is correct
<daftykins> ah
<ehidle> daftykins: all of the RAID functions are handled by the guest
<daftykins> hmm, i'd worry for data loss too much
<ehidle> daftykins: I just give it 4 big 2TB virtual disks
<schnuffle> visual1ce: I had some problems with panes in the une edition because aplets are locked, deinstalling ubuntu-netbook-default-settings, that leads to the problem that you have to start your Session manually
<ehidle> daftykins: it has worked well for me for well over a year now
<Guest48525> HELLO
<Guest48525> ANYBODY THERE
<Guest48525> ?
<Pete__> Hello does anyone no if there is a gui ssh client for ubuntu?
<edbian> Guest48525, we're here please don't yell
<edbian> Pete__, There is no such thing.  ssh by definition is cli
<ehidle> Pete__: you can look to see if there is a port of Putty or something
<rww> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-02-20-1 (maverick), package size 302 kB, installed size 748 kB
<aeon-ltd> Pete__: check out 'vnc' applications though, thats sounds like what you're looking for
<ehidle> well there you go
<bastidrazor> Pete__: you could use something to effect of putty which only connections you via a GUI but you're still using command line commands
<rww> or if you're looking for file transfer, Places > Connect to server in GNOME.
<leapy0yo> if i mount a network disk via places > network, I do not see it in my /media directory like I would if i did mount -t cifs
<daftykins> Pete__: PuTTY and KiTTY
<leapy0yo> where is it?
<Guest48525> UPON START UP OF UBUNTU 10.10 IT DOESN'T ENABLE THE WIRELESS CARD AND THEREFORE IT WON'T SEARCH FOR THE NETWORK AND GAIN INTERNET ACCESS
<rww> Guest48525: Stop using allcaps.
<pw-toxic> hi... my old ubuntu crashed, and i cant boot from it anymore... I have many smart errors. However i managed to mount the partition and i can access some files.  How can i save my mysql database without having to connect to the old mysql server?
<toko123> run utube lose video sound works
<daftykins> !caps | Guest48525
<ubottu> Guest48525: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pete__> Ok i think you are right vnc maybe the way to go!!! I am trying to telnet into my router or modem!
<leapy0yo> anyone know?
<Guest48525> WHAT I DO EVERY TIME IS TO ENABLE IT BY RIGHT CLICKING THE WIRELESS ICON AND SELECT ENABLE WIRELESS
<edbian> Pete__, then use telnet (not ssh or vnc)
<edbian> wow really
<toko123> youtube video gone sond works video completly lost
<Wiesshund> Capslock and the Enter key are not considered punctuation tools
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: backup the database files
<leapy0yo> no one here can help me huh
<Guest48525> THEN WAIT ALMOST 30 SECONDS TILL NETWORKS SHOW
<rww> Guest48525: I recommend that you turn allcaps off before sending your next message.
<Guest48525> IN THE LIST WHEN YOU LEFT CLICK
<Pete__> i try to telnet in but will not let me tel net to my dd-wrt
<nozendo> Wiesshund, all the great novels of the future will be written in 3-4 word lines of allcaps, via twitter, composed on phones
<Wiesshund> Guest48525 please take off your capslocl
<nozendo> and you know it
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, you mean the files i find in /var/lib/mysql ?  i have copied a folder of one of my databases.. then the database exists but no tables can be found
<Wiesshund> nozendo good thing ill be dead and will never read them eh?
<toko123> lucid 10.04
<kn100> Why isn't windows 7 listed in the grub boot menu after a ubuntu update and how can I fix this?
<visual1ce> what do i do with this: apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<Guest48525> ANY UBUNTU 10.10 PROS?
<nozendo> Wiesshund, yeah, think I'll make a noose of coax before the day comes =P
<Pete__> k thanks!!
<Wiesshund> nozendo nah fiber mate
<rww> Guest48525: grab the manual for your keyboard and come back in 15 minutes when you've figured it out.
<nozendo> fiber is so modern =P
<toko123> tow different browers actually three
<nozendo> if you cant terminate it with a socket set, it's not networking
<toko123> opera
<toko123> firefox and seamonkey
<kn100> Why isn't windows 7 listed in the grub boot menu after a ubuntu update and how can I fix this?
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/484750/restoring-mysql-database-from-physical-files
<toko123> what program is the default flashplayer
<toko123> in every browser
<Wiesshund> [Capslock] A key used to lock the numeric keys into the shift state so that they will all type as capital letters. on qwerty keyboards located on the left side verticaly between shift and tab
 * Wiesshund fubar'd the definition
<ZenGuy311> kn100: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342241
<edbian> toko123, there is no one installed by default
<Wiesshund> kn100 did you try to simply run sudo update-grub2 in terminal?
<toko123> well I have a mjor problem
<edbian> toko123, what is it?
<kn100> Wiesshund, didn't detect windows
<toko123> I run youtube and my monitor dies
<kn100> Wiesshund, the weird thing is windows was there before and nothings changed apart from an update afaik
<ZenGuy311> toko123: how?
<edbian> toko123, Your monitor dies?  Then you have a major hardware problem.
<toko123> no
<Wiesshund> kn100 hmm, you got 30_OS_Prober tagged as executable?
<Yan_Nick> Wiesshund: andß
<Yan_Nick> and*
<toko123> really
<kn100> Wiesshund, sorr what? ;p
<toko123> every app works except youtube?
<bastidrazor> youtube is an app?
<toko123> and mplayer works locally
<Wiesshund> kn100 in /etc/grub.d a file named OS Prober, it has to be chmod +x so grub can use it when you do sudo update-grub2
<edbian> toko123, If you use proper terminology we might be able to help more
<nozendo> toko123, can you step through what you're doing and what the monitor does?
<toko123> I did down load Opera download helper
<Yan_Nick> hm
<Yan_Nick> :C
<toko123> and the problem started
<toko123> I removed the helper-program but the problem persists even removing firefox and using seamonkey
<kn100> Wiesshund, chowned it, no change
<v_v> hello. when i right clicked a tar.gz file in nautilus, i got a 'extract to' on the pop-up menu, but it's missing now. i want it back.  what's the package to be installed ?
<toko123> I have a monitr which has an orange button
<toko123> sleep?
<edbian> v_v, file-roller I believe is the program that offers that
<edbian> v_v, sudo apt-get install file-roller to install it
<nozendo> toko123, lets take it from the top. so you click on something or run a program and the monitor shuts off?
<Jasonn> toko123: Yeah, im guessing its that
<toko123> I play youtube and the orange button comes on
<kn100> Wiesshund, could it be that the windows bootloader is somehow damaged?
<toko123> yes
<Wiesshund> kn100 dont think so, grub wouldnt really care if it was or not
<nozendo> how long is youtube playing for before it sleeps? lol
<toko123> btw 11 years linux
<toko123> never windowa or apple
<kn100> Wiesshund, what else can I try/do
<Wiesshund> kn100 you might try purging and then reinstalling grub, i had to do that once after 10.10 upgrade
<toko123> 4 seconds
<toko123> or less
<kn100> Wiesshund, sudo apt-get --purge remove <what>
<toko123> took firefox and mplayert out of the mix
<toko123> yest same result
<toko123> yet
<v_v> edbian: thanks, i got the 'archive manager' , not the 'extract to', but, it works. thankyou
<schnuffle> v_v: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/165114-add-extract-folder-context-menu.html
<toko123> I guess I'll need to reload software 10.10
<edbian> v_v, awesome  :)
<toko123> however, with 11 years experience I'm very surprised
<toko123> this type of thing has only happened to me once before
<Daekdroom> guys, when using dd, dcfld  or ddrescue to create an image of a USB drive, I can't copy the whole drive, but only files.
<toko123> and it was fedora on multiple nics
<Wiesshund> kn100 poke grub remove in google, there is 2 parts to remove but i foget the exact names offhand
<v_v> schnuffle: ok, thankyou
<Daekdroom> What are the parameters that I'd have to pass to copy the whole drive? (in any of the 3 tools)
<toko123> bye
<juelze> Hi there, I'm hoping to get some help regarding a recent issue.  I was running 10.04 desktop on my Asus eeePC.
<juelze> Wifi worked great out of the box, however, I'm assuming some recent update borked my wifi connection.
<Jasonn> !enter | juelze
<ubottu> juelze: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<schnuffle> Daekdroom: dd if=/dev/hda  of=/somewhere/image  bs=1024
<behel1t> Quick question: is the graphics switching in macbook pros supported by ubuntu in any capacity
<nozendo>  curiosity: anyone here programmed in LUA much?
<Gskellig> probably not behel1t
<Daekdroom> schnuffle, it says it's a directory and doesn't copy any file
<Gskellig> i have graphics switching on my asus notebook and I was wondering the same thing
<juelze> It sees the wifi network and connects but it's extremely slow.  I couldn't figure it out, so instead of messing with it I installed 10.10 netbook edition and wifi is working.  My question is this.  How can I lock down the wifi driver so future updates don't mess with it?
<schnuffle> Daekdroom: you have to adaüt the /dev/hda to the partition you want to backup
<schnuffle> adjust
<Daekdroom> schnuffle, I did
<Blue1> juelze: were you using 10.04 wth an atheros card?
<Daekdroom> It says it's a directory, and creates an empty image
<Jasonn> juelze: shouldnt be that any updates mess it up, but you can also do: /msg ubottu !backup to back up your system
<juelze> Blue1, yes.  And it worked fine up until a week ago.
<Daekdroom> If I try to run that against a file, it runs alright.
<Daekdroom> But I have to image the whole partition
<kn100> Wiesshund, erm, uninstalled grub-common
<kn100> Wiesshund, reinstalling it as we speak
<Blue1> juelze: this is how I solved it, but it you have installed 10.10 should fix it:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=152
<behel1t> Gskellig ty
<kn100> Wiesshund, IT WORKED! <3 <3 <3 <3
<kn100> Wiesshund, SO MUCH LOVE <3
<brandin> why does putting cookies back up in those cheap plastic containers with the packaging have to be such a pita?
<schnuffle> Daekdroom: So what is the comannd you tried?
<ehidle> Daekdroom: dd if=/dev/?da of=/somewhere/image bs=1024 should work, but you need to know if you are SATA or PATA... if you are PATA, ? is an h, if you're SATA, ? is an s
<Daekdroom> ehidle, I'm trying to image a USB drive
<nozendo> brandin, its punishing you for snacking =P
<elros> Hello, channel. I just installed Maverick on my first laptop computer and the wifi is working but with an extremely performance. I'm not used at wifi so I don't know where to look at. Any thoughts? Thank you in advance!
<Daekdroom> ehidle, schnuffle, I ran dd if=/media/ECDE-01A8 of=~/image bs=1024
<juelze> Ah, thanks Blue1!  Jason, I type that whole line in terminal?
<elros> Hello, channel. I just installed Maverick on my first laptop computer and the wifi is working but with an extremely *poor* performance. I'm not used at wifi so I don't know where to look at. Any thoughts? Thank you in advance!
<ehidle> Daekdroom: USB drives come up as /dev/sd? on my box
<schnuffle> Daekdroom: you have to use the device, not the mount point,
<schnuffle> Daekdroom: just type sudo mount to see which device it is
<ehidle> Daekdroom: if you type "mount" you will see the device name of the USB drive... and you should then use that device name as the source (note - the device name, not the partition name)
<schnuffle> :)
<ehidle> schnuffle: you type faster than I :p
<meto2> lol
<Daekdroom> ehidle, schnuffle thanks :D
<kn100> elros, do a speed test at http://speedtest.net/ and compare it with when you're on ethernet
<ehidle> ugh... speedtest... I just moved from Philly to rural South Carolina, and went from 35/35 to 6/1...
<meto2> does anyone know the disconnect irc command?
<schnuffle> elros: one reason for WIFI being slow is when there are to many networks using the same channels. When you scan for networks, are there many?
<ehidle> not just co-channel networks, but adjacent-channel and near-channel networks as well
<ehidle> 1, 6, and 11 are the three channels that don't overlap each other :)
<elros> kn100: I'm goingo to do it right now
<ehidle> most APs default to 6, so if you change to 1 or 11, you can avoid them
<schnuffle> in europe there's channel 11-13 as well
<elros> schnuffle, about 10 or 15. Is that much? I have my router set to autoselect the channel...
<ehidle> in the US, if you have a HAM ticket, you can use uber high power on the lower channels that overlap the HAM band
<schnuffle> elros: that's a lot, I have about 6 in my area and had to fiddle a while to get good connections
<xiamx> Is there a way to use skype in empathy?
<ehidle> Statutuory limit is 36dBm EIRP point-to-multipoint and 48dBm EIRP point-to-point
<schnuffle> elros: better set it manually and choose the channel where you have the least networks
<ehidle> 64 or so dBm if you're a ham hehe
<prey2god3_> Hello, I just installed Liferea on Ubuntu 10.10 64bit and it crashes as it tries to open.  Can someone tell me how to start troubleshooting it.
<ehidle> define crash
<ehidle> does it exit with an error, or does it coredump?
<elros> schnuffle, what can I do about it?
<prey2god3_> i see a window for a split second then its gone
<aeon-ltd> prey2god3_: run in terminal, what errors does it produce?
<elros> kn100, I'm having too much trouble loading the speedtest website O.O
<ehidle> elros: what kind of AP do you have?
<keith27> edbian: is a god, you all should bow to him
<schnuffle> elros: talk to your neighbours or switch to 5GHz, it'S apitty but that are your only choices
<meto2> google for another...speedtest.net is unreliable
<edbian> hahaha  thanks
<prey2god3_> steve@stevedesk:~$ liferea
<prey2god3_> set zoom: 1.00
<prey2god3_> Liferea did receive signal 11 (Segmentation fault).
 * edbian blushes
<meto2> np
<ehidle> elros: be sure to turn off any kind of "turbo" or other special, non-standard enhancements
<Wes_> Is anybody here familiar with DSO versioning and how solibs with ABI changes roll into distros?
<nozendo> anyone know why convert *.jpg outfile.pdf would put all the jpegs in the pdf upside down
<edbian> Wes_, Is anybody in the world familiar with that? :P
<Wes_> edbian: somebody must be! :)
<Tom-B> No idea but batch rotate your images prior to input?
<Wes_> edbian: I'm trying to figure out the best way to package versioned DSOs to maximize ease of repackaging for vendors (ubuntu, in particular)
<Wes_> Was hoping to snag chris coulson, but it appears that, unlike me, he works on this stuff on a more normal schedule :)
<soreau> nozendo: Could be a bug in convert or what ever method it uses to convert.
<ehidle> does convert have a switch to rotate things?
<nozendo> yeah, just digging through the help now
<edbian> Wes_, I have no idea :)
<nozendo> was hoping someone would go "just use -notupsidedown_please_thankyou"
<leapy0yo> RSA is better than DSA right?
<edbian> Wes_, We appear to be in the presence of guru ;)
<Jasonn>  I need an IRC bot for ubuntu
<Jasonn> NOT EGGDROP
<Wes_> edbian: Who? :)
<soreau> nozendo: Try convert -rotate 180 blah blah
<Jasonn> any ideas?
<soreau> nozendo: If it uses the graphics driver and you're using the proprietary nvidia driver, this could be why possibly
<soreau> Jasonn: That do you mean 'for ubuntu'?
<Wiesshund> Hmm strange roblem installing netbook ubuntu, says it needs to unmount /cdrom and just sits there, wont continue nor go back. any ideas? comp isnt locked up
<Jasonn> huh?
<soreau> Jasonn: You mean a bot that runs on ubuntu and connects to irc?
<mickster04> Wes_: press return
<Jasonn> soreau: Yes
<mickster04> Wiesshund: press return
<mickster04> Wes_: ignore that
<Wiesshund> mickster04 er yea but its not continuing nor will it go back, niether with return nor mouse click
<Jasonn> soreau: any ideas?
<soreau> Jasonn: You could use any preexisting bot code and/or write your own
<speedy> How to save Cursor Theme upon reboot keeps going back to default running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Wes_> mickster04: Was wondering WTF you were up to. ;)
<Wes_> mickster04: Reminds of a BBS I logged on to in ... 1990?  It said, "Press ALT-H for IQ Test"
<Jasonn> soreau: i mean one that runs as a standalone program
<nozendo> soreau, has a rotate flag, thanks. the graphics driver thing is wild, that really effects it?
<Wes_> mickster04: I pressed ALT-H, and failed
<edbian> leapy0yo, AES is old and weak, RSA and DSA are equally strong iirc
<mickster04> Wes_: awesome :D
<soreau> speedy: Could be a permissions problem. Have you ran anything as root?
<Wes_> mickster04: You see, it was the keyboard shortcut for "hang up" on Telix, the most popular terminal emulator for PCs at the time ...
<Jasonn> Any wggdrop alternatives
<soreau> nozendo: If the convert program uses the driver for it's conversion but that's merely a hunch
<Jasonn> eggdrop**
<kenapa> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
<speedy> no just have to set it each time after system boots back to desktop
<kenapa> Fifteen men on a dead man's chest
<kenapa> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
<kenapa> Drink and devil is done with the rest
<edbian> kenapa, please stop
<kenapa> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
<Wes_> Yeah, that song is really dated
<Jasonn> idoru: thank you :)
<nozendo> is there a server command that can ram people into ubuntu-offtopic?
<Wes_> hos don't drink rum any more, they snort coke
<bilal> can anyboy tell me how to enable visual effects
<soreau> ! ot | Wes_
<ubottu> Wes_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> nozendo, I believe you have to be an operator to do something like that
<edbian> bilal, System -> preferences -> appearances -> effects -> normal
<soreau> nozendo: no
<mickster04> nozendo: nope, call an op by name i think would be a decent enough threat
<bilal> but i cannot work
<edbian> bilal, compiz --replace&  what does it say?
<soreau> nozendo: Only freenode staff has that kind of power
<bilal> edbain, i have dell optiplex gx260 with intel 82845 vga card
<oscar> hola
<edbian> bilal, compiz --replace&   what does it say?
<soreau> bilal: Run 'compiz --replace & disown' from your terminal and pastebin the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Jasonn> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bilal> Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<speedy> is there a tool or app to set X11 Cursor Themes and save to file for global usage? accross entire desktop
<edbian> ouch, card blacklisted   :)
<soreau> bilal: There's nothing you can do because the driver is too poor for that chipset to run compiz
<edbian> speedy, there is something like that in ccsm
<edbian> speedy, It's a gui to set things in compiz
<bilal> but it didnot work for me
<soreau> bilal: If you want to try anyway, you can build compiz yourself to bypass the checks
<rww> oh for crap's sake. kenapa came back again?
<bilal> i want to know how to unblacklist my driver
<leapy0yo> for nautilus how do you see all filse including . files?
<edbian> rww, hahahaha
<soreau> bilal: They hard coded the check into the compiz binary so you have to build compiz yourself
<ZykoticK9> leapy0yo, CTRL+H
<bilal> i've google it and found that compiz works on 82845
<bilal> then how to build it??
<edbian> leapy0yo, view -> show hidden files
<leapy0yo> thanks
<edbian> leapy0yo, yep
<aeon-ltd> bilal: why do you need to build it?
<soreau> bilal: Run this: sudo apt-get install git-core && git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/users/soreau/scripts && cd scripts && ./build_compiz++
<Blue1> bilal: why can't you do a sudo apt-get install compiz
<edbian> aeon-ltd, His card is blacklisted in the binary
<soreau> aeon-ltd: Because he has a blacklisted gpu and the ubuntu team hard coded the checks into the compiz binary with no way around it
<aeon-ltd> oh ok
<edbian> Blue1, he needs to build compiz himself because his card is blacklisted
<soreau> Blue1: He already has compiz installed
<Blue1> ah so desu ka
<soreau> bilal: After that command completes, it will prompt you to run ccsm and which plugins you have to enable and how to start compiz++
<dagni> how i can change default ubuntu splash loading picture and the animation ?
<dagni> is there some manager ?
<dagni> i read about splashy
<dagni> but i dont know maybe there is some better tool ?
<bilal> it almost finish
<pw-toxic> why shouldnt you start a vncserver as root?
<itaylor57> god grant me the serenity to accept my graphics and move on the real applications ...
<sharbour> vnc is a very insecure protocol
<soreau> pw-toxic: You shouldn't run any user program as root.
<edbian> pw-toxic, other people could log into your machine remotely using vncserver and then they're root on your machine
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: because it's nsure
<schnuffle> unsure
<edbian> schnuffle, insecure*
<soreau> pw-toxic: Not only is it a security issue but it can mess up file permissions and cause configuration problems later
<elros> schnuffle, my connection went down... what can I do about the crowded wifi space?
<schnuffle> that the word I was searching for :)
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, but if i need to start gparted for example, i need root access, which i cant get if i log in with a normal account
<dagni> so, how i can change default ubuntu splash ?
<pw-toxic> soreau, but i cannot connect to vnc via internet, so where is there a security issue?
<edbian> pw-toxic, then you use gksudo in the vnc-session
<Gskellig> best linux music player?
<edbian> pw-toxic, Then it's just a security issue for other people on the lan logging in.  But it still messes up permissions and such
<mickster04> !best | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<schnuffle> elros: not much,  you can try to move your router and find a place where it works better
<edbian> !best Gskellig
<edbian> oops
<soreau> ! splash | dagni
<ubottu> dagni: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Gskellig> looking for opinions
<Gskellig> =P
<edbian> Gskellig, I like banshee
<brandin> Gskellig: i'm currently using Audacious.
<dagni> ubottu: but i don't have gnome-splashscreen-manager, where i can get it ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itaylor57> Gskellig: your mind and your whistle
<edbian> brandin, Not really a good music player.  Audacious is for music editing
<mickster04> Gskellig: ot
<pw-toxic> edbian, i have my own lan because i use my server as a NAT between my lan and the public lan.    Can you tell me more about the permissions issue? what can happen and how?
<Gskellig> ?
<brandin> doesn't look like an editor to me.
<ndxtg> what command to set the system time to XXXX where XXXX is linux timestamps? thanks in advance
<dagni> soreau: but i don't have gnome-splashscreen-manager
<dagni> where i can get it
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: of of course there a programms that need root level to do there job, of example apache starts as root to open port 80, but it drops the prviliges right after opening the port
<dagni> lol
<Wiesshund> hmm this is wierd. when i get the partitions setup to install ubuntu (netbook edition) a screen pops up saying it needs to unmount /cdrom to commit changes and says continue or go back, but clicking either choice does nothing. anyone have any ideas or seen that before?
<brandin> just a simple player
<soreau> dagni: Oh well, that was my only idea. Maybe try google
<elros> schnuffle, is there some way I can be sure that is the problem? Because I've got a gut feeling that this might have to do with a sucky driver or some bad configuration than my router or the signal noise...
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, the most basic example im fighting with is for example "gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default"
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, how am i supposed to do this with vnc not as root?
<edbian> pw-toxic, when settings files are written as root they later can only be read as root (when they should be able to be read by your user)
<schnuffle> elros:  take the opportunity to vissit a friend with wifi to check :)
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: use sudo vi ......
<elros> schnuffle, hmm, well thought
<elros> schnuffle, will do; thanks, byye
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, i dont like working with vi, vim or nano
<edbian> pw-toxic, sign in normally.  Do this: gksudo gedit /etc/apache2...
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: then use sudo gedit .......
<edbian> schnuffle, not sudo gedit, gksudo gedit
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, this makes vnc crash!
<schnuffle> edbian: okay, I'm just  to used to do it all in a terminal
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, I know this is more of a Grub q, I'm in there as well. My Q is: I just added a second drive to my system which has Windows 7 on it, how do I tell grub to see it and show it on the boot menu?
<ubun> do i need openjdk... what is it for?
<Gskellig> java development
<Gskellig> wait
<edbian> KatronixSerf, sudo update-grub2   (looks for operating systems on all partitions and makes menu entries for them)
<ubun> so if i dont know what it is then i dont need it?
<edbian> ubun, openjdk in for developing java.  You need it if you want to write / compile java programs
<KatronixSerf> edbian, thanks!
<edbian> KatronixSerf, no problem
<ubun> edbian: ok then i dont need it
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: what makes vnc crash?
<edbian> ubun, There might be some package that depends on it.  (I doubt it)
<pw-toxic> edbian, in this case i get an error dialog box with the following message: "Failed to run gedit "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" as user root.      Unable to copy the users' Xauthroization file.
<ubun> yeah... bittorent client..
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, i dont know.. the vnc window just disappears and i cant reconnect
<ubun> hmmmm
<edbian> pw-toxic, gksudo gedit /etc/....     Use gksudo!!  I'm not saying it again
<HiPotOk> I am looking for an FTP server that will allow me to assign a single directory as the home directory to ANY user that logs in?
<pw-toxic> edbian, as I said i executed the command you told me: "gksudo gedit /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"   the errormessage i told you is the one i get on this command
<ubun> what is python for?
<syrinx_> lol?
<KatronixSerf> ubun its another programming language
<pw-toxic> ubun python is for eating mice!
<Logan_> !!python | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ubun> katronixserf: i use bluefish to code html, does it need python
<KatronixSerf> ubun don't know
<speedy> I only see tool in ccsm Show Mouse not change it and Cursor theme global unless I am missing something
<kais58> so I'm having a little trouble with switchable graphics, I've tried used roberto martinez's script but that has only managed to switch on the discrete card and wont let me use it, it's a hd5470 btw
<pw-toxic> edbian, you h ave any idea why this happens?
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: are you working locally or through ssh?
<Wes_> ubun: you don't need python to write HTML, but who knows what bluefish needs. What do the docs say?
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, i have a windows7 connecting via vncviewer to my server in the network
<edbian> pw-toxic, why what happens?
<ubun> wes: your asking a noob so ill leave it
<edbian> pw-toxic, the crashes?  I have no idea
<pw-toxic> edbian, the errormessage when i use gksudo
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: so when you run khsudo ...... you do it in the vnc session?
<pw-toxic> edbian, in the console there is the following: "Error copying '/var/run/gdm/auth-for-pw-toxic-C3dsmt/database' to '/tmp/libgksu-MZsj7Y'
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, yes
<ryuguns> Hello
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, i open my vnc client and connect to ubuntu.. then i open a terminal and type in gksudo gedit ...
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: with vncserver executed as root?
<ryuguns> I have just installed ubuntu :)
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, with vncserver executed as pw-toxic
<schnuffle> hmm
<ubun> im trying to free up space... i cant watch youtube videos. ( i watch one and then to watch another i have to clear history in browser)
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, when i run vncserver as root everything works perfectly
<ubun> dont know what else to do
<Wes_> pw-toxic: ls -ld /tmp ?
<edbian> pw-toxic, chmod 777 /tmp
<ryuguns> I must say I like it more than all the other linux operating systems I've tried.
<Wes_> edbian: I would think 1777 would be a lot smarter
<edbian> pw-toxic, chmod -R 777 /tmp   (I think the permissions of the tmp folder are messed up since you have been running vnc as root
<schnuffle> +1 1777
<pw-toxic> Wes_, drwxrwxrwxt 24 root root 4096 2011-03-06 03:27
<edbian> Wes_, sure that,  1777
<pw-toxic> edbian, no its still 777
<Wes_> wierd, that *is* 1777
<Riberty> why cant i install 11.04 alpha 3?
<edbian> mmmm
<edbian> odd
<Wes_> pw-toxic: does that file already exist?
<Wiesshund> ubun clear history or cache?
<ubun> wiesshund: well i do both... (on the browser options)
<pw-toxic> Wes_, can i do a rm -r /tmp ?
<Wes_> pw-toxic: it might be worth trying to figure out *why* it's failing. Let's see, linux, something like this should work:
<Wes_> pw-toxic: NO
<Wes_> pw-toxic:   strace COMMAND 2>&1 | grep /tmp/
<Wiesshund> ubun is your drive really that close to full? if so turn down the cache size
<Wes_> pw-toxic: look for the system call that's failing, and why  (e.g. EPERM)
<Seperand1> Riberty  why cant you?
<edbian> Wiesshund, who said the drive was full?
<ubun> wiesshund: idk ill check...
<Wiesshund> edbian im asking
<Riberty> i think there is a bootmgr missing
<Riberty> im trying to install it from a usb thumbdrive
<Wiesshund> he said he was trying to clear space
<edbian> Wiesshund, oh, maybe I missed that :)
<ubun> wiesshund: i even got bleachbit but no luck with that
<pw-toxic> Wes_, eh.. do you want me to paste the command "strace COMMAND 2>&1 | grep /tmp/" into the terminal?
<lighta> hoi does someone know how can I do a recursive merge ?
<edbian> lighta, What do you mean 'merge' ?
<Seperand1> Riberty are you booting from the usb?
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: strace gksu gedit ..... 2>&1 | grep /tmp
<Riberty> yes
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: pasted into the terminal
<lighta> merge file1 file2 file3, wanted to do merge dir1 dir2 dir3, wonder if their a way execpt writing a loop ?
<pw-toxic> what are the .... for?!
<sharbour> the rest of your commend
<Gskellig> ubuntu hangs on booting newest kernel =\
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: strace - trace system calls and signals
<ubun> how do i find my disk usage
<lighta> with du ?
<schnuffle> pw-toxic:  ...= rest of the command you typed in when it crashes
<pw-toxic> hmm i have deleted the files from /tmp that could not be written ... something like orbit...  but it didnt help
<Riberty> wtf is alpha 3 only mean for virtual box or something?
<edbian> lighta, copy all the files in all those folders and subfolders into one folder?  Is that right?
<Seperand1> ubun               df -h
<bazhang> Riberty, watch the language
<bazhang> Riberty, natty in #ubuntu+1
<Seperand1> in terminal
<Wes_> pw-toxic: substituting COMMAND for whatever it is you're trying to do, yes - "strace" will tell you *everything* that's giong on inside your process.  The grep command filters out anything unrelated to the tmp dir.
<lighta> yeah kind a edbian want to diff dir1 with dir2 and make a merge with all file in dir3, i'll clean them after
<Wiesshund> ubun admin > disk utility
<Wes_> pw-toxic: be careful deleting from /tmp. You can accidentally cause yourself a lot of grief.
<ubun> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1             144G   14G  124G  10% / none                  495M  244K  495M   1% /dev none                  501M  440K  500M   1% /dev/shm none                  501M  388K  500M   1% /var/run none                  501M     0  501M   0% /var/lock none                  144G   14G  124G  10% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs\
<lighta> !pastebin|ubun
<ubottu> ubun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pw-toxic> Wes_, hm ok then i should really stop it ;)
<ubun> do i need more ram if my flash crashes all the time?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i thought those files are only related to this command
<schnuffle> ubun: the reason is surely something else
<aeon-ltd> ubun: is it because of ram bing maxed out?
<Wes_> pw-toxic: No. The tmp directory is a dumping ground for all kinds of things that need to jot something down for a minute.
<Wiesshund> ubun how much ram you have?
<Todd200> Hello
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: a lot of programms use /tmp
<lighta> do you see what I mean edbian ?
<Todd200> I need help and no one could help me in #kubuntu
<ubun> schnuffle: ive read that it is this version of flash, but i dont know of anyone else having same problem
<Wiesshund> !ask | Todd200
<ubottu> Todd200: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubun> weishund; not alot of ram i think like 2 or 3
<edbian> lighta, I think so.  I don't think it can be done without a loop
<ubun> gigs
<edbian> Todd200, What is the problem?
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, Wes_ hm i think i shouldnt have deleted this /tmp/orbit... folder ;)
<Wiesshund> ubun um 2 or 3 gigs of ram is lots, your not short on ram unless you got 6 blenders open or something
<schnuffle> ubun: I'm just sitting in front of 512MB PC no probs
<lighta> ok thx, now lt's think how to do those loop again :(
<Wes_> pw-toxic: No, you shouldn't have... but it should come back next time you reboot or whatever
<pw-toxic> Wes_, and i cant reboot my server because im just resyncing 3 raid arrays ;L)
<Wes_> ha
<ubun> weisshund: blenders?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, who else uses this folder?
<edbian> lighta, I could write a python app that does it for you if you don't mind waiting a few minutes
<Wiesshund> ubun 3d modeling and animation app
<aeon-ltd> ubun: blender is a 3d renderer
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: so now you learn things not to do while doing other critical stuff on a productive server
<Wes_> pw-toxic: any program using the tmpdir, tmpnam, and tmpname interfaces in your C library
<ChogyDan> ubun: what browser is flash crashing?  chrom?
<Seperand1> wish i could write a python app in miniute
<Wes_> pw-toxic: plus all kinds of scripts, etc ad nauseum
<Todd200> Ok, im trying to install kubuntu on my 64 bit laptop, apon boot I get a mouse with static lines for a background, what is going on?
<Seperand1> and learn to spell
<lighta> oh yeah i'll be glad to edbian =), it be wonderfull since I want to learn python too
<pw-toxic> Wes_,  ;(
<ubun> chogydan: every broweser.. chrome and firefox
<ubun> right now im on chrome
<Wes_> pw-toxic: no more random deleting, okay? :)
<pw-toxic> Wes_, can i reboot while a raid is resynced?
<Wes_> pw-toxic: NO
<ChogyDan> ubun: does it work at all?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, damnit this takes about 2-3 days ;)
<ubun> well isnt this chat room flash
<ubun> ?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i have 12 hard drives connected ;(
<Wes_> pw-toxic: what the hell kind of raid takes 2-3 days to sync up?
<ubun> chogydan: yeah it works only when i want to wacth a video or worse watch one full video
<ChogyDan> ubun: fwiw, no, this is IRC.
<Wes_> please God don't say RAID 5
<smw> ubun, this chatroom is irc. There may be a flash client
<pw-toxic> Wes_, 6 * 1TB :)  well i think its a bit faster.. ill check how far it is
<jrb2971> hi, anyone around to maybe answer a simple lxde question?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i even dont know why the raid is resyncing...
<jrb2971> i'm trying to get the default session in ubuntu to change from gdm to lxde
<jrb2971> I found the default-display-manager file but cannot find what to change it to
<Todd200> I asked my question.... :(
<ubun> im at a loss for what to do about this flash problem... its how i learn how to code html and tinker with linux and all that
<smw> jrb2971, you either need a new login manager or to change the defaut desktop env on login
<schnuffle> jrb2971: so you have installed lxde, normally you should be able to choose you session when loggin in, somewhre on the bottom
<pw-toxic> Wes_, ok i think the resync is done by tommorrow.. its already on 24% and it started at 2 hours 48 minutes ago
<ubun> it also buggs me that it is one thing that i cannot figure out
<pw-toxic> Wes_, why shouldnt i restart while resyncing?
<Wiesshund> LOL freaky, i just booted ubuntu from my ChiPod
<[segfault]> Todd200: Did it boot ok off the live CD?
<vanderjuice> ubun: which flash plugin are you using?
<jrb2971> i can pick the session when i login, but i don't want gdm to be the default - i'm connecting remotely via vnc
<ubun> Vanderjuice adobe newest version
<ubun> idk
<ubun> i gues
<Wes_> pw-toxic: 1) it's bad luck  2) I don't know the specifics of your RAID system, so I don't know what the side-effects will be.  Likely just make you start all over again, but I'm not taking that chance. :)
<smw> jrb2971, gdm is not a desktop env. It is a display manager
<Todd200> [segfault]: I don't have a livecd, all my cds are 3mb too small, so I'm running wubi.exe
<jrb2971> yes gdm and lxdm are synonymous right?
<Daekdroom> jrb2971, no
<Anonymous0> I am using dwm could someone msg me and help me with setting xchat to start up in my irc tag i'm new to this
<vanderjuice> ubun: try checking it in /usr/lib/mozilla or /usr/lib/chromium-browser
<jrb2971> lxde doesn't replace gnome?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, 2*2TB raid1; 6*1TB raid5; 2*500GB raid1; 320GB system drive; 500GB system drive (crashed hard drive)
<schnuffle> jrb2971: no xdm,gdm and kdm have the same job
<smw> jrb2971, correct, it is a replacement
<ubun> vanderjuice: checking it in?:
<smw> jrb2971, I am looking up the cmd now
<jrb2971> so i want lxde's manager , i think lxdm to load as the default vs. gdm :)
<vanderjuice> check the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla
<jrb2971> ok thanks
<iCyrus> How do I update how much space is on a drive? (In this case, my PSP), I've deleted about 10 GBs of music/games on it but it still says there's 800 mb left, it's very annoying
<vanderjuice> to see which one it is
<vanderjuice> there are multiple versions out there
<Seperand1> todd so  did it boot off the usb
<smw> jrb2971, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<pw-toxic> Wes_, well lets just hope i didnt make any severe damage by deleteing the /tmp/orbit... folder
<[segfault]> Todd200: ok.  Well, it sounds like a graphics driver issue.  When you boot up, try holding the shift key or hitting esc right after you see the grub text.  you may be able to boot to a terminal and fix it
<bazhang> jrb2971, you want the lubuntu splash screen?
<Guest69807> wef
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i just thought that tmp folders are not important at all ;)
<Wes_> pw-toxic: just be glad you didn't erase the hidden files in there :P
<jrb2971> lubuntu splash screen, umm if that's what it takes..  ya I wish I installed lubuntu
<Anonymous0> I am using dwm could someone msg me and help me with setting xchat to start up in my irc tag i'm new to this
<schnuffle> :)
<bazhang> jrb2971, then install lubuntu-desktop package
<Todd200> I ran wubi, I can't even boot into xubuntu to finish installing
<Anonymous0> :-|
<smw> jrb2971, did you run that cmd?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, the only hidden files there are .X0-lock and .esd-1000
<jrb2971> running it now
<Todd200> And a mouse appears, and it works fine
<jrb2971> i installed lxde from the apt-get
<bazhang> jrb2971, when logging in you can choose lxde/openbox. gnome/openbox or the like
<metta> Todd200: if you can't get it to work, install fresh?
<bubbajones> any ideas how to get a wireless card to install ? dell inspiron 1545
<Wes_> pw-toxic: the first one is probably a lock semaphore for you windowing system; I don't recognized the other one
<smw> bazhang, he appears to want lxdm instead of gdm
<ubun> vanderjuice: it says flashplayeralternative so
<jrb2971> Package `lxdm' is not installed and no info is available.
<bazhang> smw, yep
<metta> Todd200: unless you can try downloading the wubi source to see what might be going wrong
<Wes_> pw-toxic: A lock semaphore is..... like the conch, in Lord of the Flies
<pw-toxic> Wes_, will everything is still running so it looks liek i didnt do a severe damage ;)
<[segfault]> Todd200: sry, I have never used wubi, so I didn't know how it booted...
<jrb2971> weird, i have lxde installed via apt-get and can choose it in the session manager when i log in
<Todd200> It has happened in virtualbox as well,
<bazhang> jrb2971, then install lubuntu-desktop
<iCyrus> How do I update how much space is on a drive? (In this case, my PSP), I've deleted about 10 GBs of music/games on it but it still says there's 800 mb left, it's very annoying
<jrb2971> but when i use vnc it defaults to gdm
<Wes_> iCyrus: df -H
<itaylor57> semaphore came from the railroads, flag
<schnuffle> jrb2971: it defaults to gnome not gdm
<iCyrus> Wes_: What's that do?
<Todd200> [segfault]: wubi just downloads the files, then the native installer installs it after a reboot
<metta> iCyrus: try #linux
<jrb2971> isn't gdm the gnome desktop manager?
<Wes_> iCyrus: It tells you how much space is left on the filesystems
<vanderjuice> ubun : try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> jrb2971, no
<smw> jrb2971, install lubuntu-desktop
<iCyrus> Wes_: it says 0
<iCyrus> Well
<iCyrus> The PSP itself says 0
<smw> jrb2971, or, install lxdm
<jrb2971> ok thansk, trying that now
<iCyrus> But there's nothing on it that takes up that much
<pw-toxic> Wes_, however you really discourage me not to use vncserver as root? i have done this the last 6 months
<bazhang> !find lxdm
<metta> jrb2971: ask ubotto in a pm with a !gdm
<ubottu> Found: lxdm
<Todd200> The xubuntu loading screen appears, with the 4 flashing dots
<Wes_> iCyrus: Then, likely, either 1) you didn't really delete (recycle bin?) or 2) the files are still open by some program
<iCyrus> I deleted just about everything, there's nothing on the PSP in Music or Videos, yet the things I deleted seem to still be taking up space
<iCyrus> Aaah
<Wes_> pw-toxic: I have no opinion on the matter
<schnuffle> jrb2971:  edit ~/.vnc/xstartup and start lxde instead of gnome
<iCyrus> Didn't know you had to remove from recycle bin for them to stop being on the disk
<metta> the commands /msg and /query do not work in empathy
<bazhang> iCyrus, how does this relate to ubuntu
<metta> how to fix?
<metta> metta: download the source code and fix it yourself
<jrb2971> thanks schnuffle - i think that's what I was looking for
<rww> metta: get a good IRC client.
<iCyrus> bazhang: I'm on Ubuntu, didn't know if it was a problem with Ubuntu or not
<metta> okay
<Wes_> iCyrus: the recycle bin is not magic, it needs space to store files too
<metta> rww: take it up with motu
<rww> metta: no
<metta> rww: yes
<bazhang> metta, lets move on
<iCyrus> Wes_: Yes, I assumed they stored it in the computer on the harddrive
<metta> bazhang: yes
<iCyrus> Not in the same exact spot I deleted it from
<jrb2971> wierd xstartup already has that
<[segfault]> Todd200: ...but at that point the graphics get all crazy?
<rww> metta: 1) I don't use Ubuntu, and thus don't care what the default IRC client is. 2) I already took it up with the relevant people. 3) The relevant people are not MOTU, because MOTU deals with universe and multiverse, and Ubuntu's default programs are neither of these by definition.
<metta> Todd200: does a livecd work?
<metta> rww: let's move on shall we?
<ubun> vanderjuice: ok i installed it let me tryin firefox
<[segfault]> metta: he was using wubi and has no live cd
<iCyrus> Ok now it's not letting me even empty the recycle bin
<schnuffle> jrb2971:  has what? normally it has x-window-manager &
<iCyrus> It just gives me a "File not found" when I click empty trash for everything
<jrb2971> ah, apt-get install lxdm is change the default
 * Todd200 can't run a live cd as all CDs are 3mb too small according to poweriso
<speedy> should ccsm run as root to configure or as per user settings
<vanderjuice> ubun: good luck
 * Wiesshund thinks todd should overburn
<schnuffle> jrb2971:  when you login through vnc lxdm,gdm or whatever is not involved
<metta> Todd200: how big are the cds you have?
<ubun> vanderjuice, i didnt do anything i can watch one video then if i try to watch another one it will crash, and i have to clear cache or history or whatever to watch another
<soreau> speedy: Absolutely not. You should never run any user application as root
<Seperand1> speedy    per user
<speedy> i did not think so i never do
<vanderjuice> ubun: did you remove the flashplayeralternative from the plugins folder?
<speedy> thanks
<Todd200> metta: 595mb I think
<jrb2971> exit
<speedy> but still cannot set X11 Cursor Themes Global is this a bug cause it will not save upon reboot
<Todd200> Kubuntu iso is 597.9
<metta> Todd200: not the iso, the blank cd's max capacity.
<soreau> speedy: How are you trying to save the cursor theme?
<Seperand1> Todd200 use a dvd
<iCyrus> How can I completely empty the trash can regardless of what's in it?
<ohzie> Hey guys. If I have a 9.04 server, what's the recommended way of upgrading? dist-upgrade?
<metta> Todd200: this isn't #kubuntu
<pw-toxic> Wes_, ok i try it the other way round.. what do you think is the most easy file editor for a terminal?
<rww> !eol | ohzie
<ubottu> ohzie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Wes_> pw-toxic: emacs
<edbian> pw-toxic, nano
<edbian> Wes_, Shame on you!
<Wes_> pw-toxic: Okay, maybe not emacs
<iCyrus> Vi
<Wes_> pw-toxic: But I'll help you learn if you'd like!
<metta> nano ftw
<edbian> pw-toxic, They're being sarcastic.  vi and emacs are notorious for having a learning curve.  nano is easy to learn
<Todd200> metta: #kubuntu has no one around to help me
<Wes_> edbian's answer is probably the right one
<soreau> ohzie: Install cleanly if possible.. for whatever version you want to upgrade to
<iCyrus> How can I completely empty the trash can regardless of what's in it? and please no one say Empty Trash because that's not working
<edbian> Wes_, :)
<metta> nano is installed by default
<schnuffle> Wes_:  :)
<Wiesshund> soreau know something goofy? the embedded linux systems (instant on OS's go by various names) run everything as root. great for getting klined on irc ;(
<Wes_> I just can't help it, long-time emacs user here. LONG time.
<Zelozelos> anyone here using a S3 Trio 32/64 graphic card?
<dv310p3r> How do I install the glib?
<edbian> Wes_, It's great.  It's not great for beginners :)
<pw-toxic> edbian, is there something like copy and paste on nano?
<edbian> dv310p3r, sudo apt-get install glib
<bazhang> dv310p3r, why would you need to
<soreau> Wiesshund: Hmm, that's probably not good..
<metta> Zelozelos: doubtful.  maybe someone in #linux is
<Wes_> edbian: It's really not so bad if you have somebody to help with the basics. And I *did* volunteer to do that. :)
<edbian> pw-toxic, I think so.  Read the commands at the bottom of the nano screen
<Zelozelos> metta heh...idt so its soooo old
<flash_dude> hello!
<dv310p3r> edbian: that doesn't work
<soreau> hi flash_dude
<speedy> ok well when i boot i have to use system settings and all is fine but on reboot it keeps changing back to default and not what i selected
<ohzie> soreau: It's not at the moment. I'm just messing around with an old box before I put Lucid on it.
<flash_dude> I have a question:
<metta> Zelozelos: i haven't used a s3 anything in a long time
<dv310p3r> bazhang: because when trying to install the latest xchat in says I need glib
<Todd200> !ask | flash_dude
<ubottu> flash_dude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> dv310p3r, latest from where
<flash_dude> im writing.
<flash_dude> lol
<Wiesshund> soreau know how alot of motherboards come with a little linux on flash instant OS? yea they do everything as root. no idea who decided that was a good idea
<metta> flash_dude: just burn it
 * Zelozelos is thinking to tell the owner of that old pos to get a new graphic card or forgetabouttit!! rofl
<dv310p3r> bazhang: from the website
<soreau> Wiesshund: Is that the technology that uses assembly to do processor specific instructions to achieve such loading times?
<bazhang> dv310p3r, that is not a good idea. stick with package management
<dv310p3r> bazhang: apparently theres a bug in the version that I have that when I add channels to my favorites they don't stay
<soreau> or lack thereof..
<Zelozelos> metta any ideas on getting 10.10 to successfully detect/setup the correct rez ?
<speedy> systems settings which is a KDE app for setting mouse cursor (theme)
<bazhang> dv310p3r, sure they do. how are you adding them
<flash_dude> there are 3 packages related with flash: flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer and adobe-flashplugin. What the hell should I use?
<[segfault]> Todd200: so can you reboot and at least get into a terminal without trouble, or not at all?
<metta> Zelozelos: none.  you might try a different distro for older hardware like that.
<pw-toxic> Wes_, shouldnt strg + x close the editor? ;((( nothing happens
<dv310p3r> bazhang: i right click on them and add to favorites
<metta> Zelozelos: i have a blog that might be useful
<bazhang> dv310p3r, thats not how to do it
<Zelozelos> metta ill give it a shot
<Wes_> pw-toxic: which editor?
<edbian> flash_dude, flashplugin-installer simply runs flash-plugin-nonfree
<speedy> just by using cursor selection from systerm>preferences does not change cursor unless I use the KDE app
<pw-toxic> Wes_, nano
<Zelozelos> itll be the LAST shot
<dv310p3r> bazhang: ok, how should I do it.
<Wes_> pw-toxic: control-X
<Wiesshund> soreau im not sure, i kind of doubt it since ive written a few modified apps for one of them (express gate) just a very small customized kernel and a compressed file system squashfs
<bazhang> dv310p3r, edit the server and add there, separated by a comma
<pw-toxic> Wes_, yes thats "strg-x" in german ;)
<edbian> flash_dude, I've had positive experience with flashplugin-nonfree
<flash_dude> edbian: without flashplugin-installer I cannot install flash from firefox?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, nothing happens ;(
<soreau> speedy: Sounds like permissions issue or kde bug. The latter might be more probable but you can check the former after running this command, change the theme and set it back again:  (Run as your normal user!) sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<dv310p3r> bazhang: also, is there an easier way to respond directly to you, other than having to retype your name each time.
<pw-toxic> Wes_, im gonna kill putty now ;(
<metta> Zelozelos: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/ you could also try #linux  how much ram does the system have?
<edbian> flash_dude, I'm not sure what you're asking
<Wes_> pw-toxic: oh. And wierd.
<schnuffle> !flash | flash_dude
<Wes_> pw-toxic: maybe the de localization for nano changes the commands?
<ubottu> flash_dude: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<speedy> just annoying that i have to do this on each boot
<bazhang> dv310p3r, tab complete, set to last spoken and not alpahbetical baz <tab> will do it
<soreau> Wiesshund: Yea I can't wait to get my hands on some machines capable of doing this :)
<Todd200> [segfault]: the xbuntu loading screen appears with the dot animation, but then it changes to static, kubuntu hasn't even installed yet
<soreau> Wiesshund: (and an SSD)
<schnuffle> Wes_: no they stay the same, as far as I have used it
<bazhang> err alphabetical
<dv310p3r> bazhang, like that.
 * Todd200 ment kubuntu
<pw-toxic> Wes_, no its just strange...  after restarting putty control-x works
<flash_dude> edbian: synaptic shows that I only have flashplugin-installer installed not flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> dv310p3r, yes
<dv310p3r> bazhang,
<Zelozelos> metta its a dell inspiron 4000 2.2ghz -out of the box state..im trying to get kde for someones kids
<flash_dude> edbian: why is that?
<dv310p3r> bazhang, thanks a million
<Zelozelos> metta err not ked but kubuntu
<bazhang> dv310p3r, welcome
<metta> flash_dude: flashplugin-installer should be sufficient
<Wes_> pw-toxic: wierd. I've logged probably in excess of 5,000 hours in putty and never had that happen
<metta> Zelozelos: kde is probably even less light weight
<edbian> flash_dude, I have no idea.  The packages are a dark void of mystery.  What do they descriptions say about them?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, im special!
<Wes_> pw-toxic: apparently so, lol!
<Zelozelos> metta meh..nvm i give up...ill tell her to go to the mart n get a new card then MAYBE ill try again
<flash_dude> so should I use flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplugin?
<Zelozelos> ty though
<metta> Zelozelos: just make sure to recycle the old card somehow
<pw-toxic> Wes_, but still nano totally sucks in comparison with gedit ;(  i think i will install vmware on my desktop and run ubuntu on it and then i do ssh -X my-server     what do you think about this solution?
<Wiesshund> soreau just pick up any cheap asus motherboard with expressgate, a cheap cpu, 1 cheap stick of ram and a crap vid card
<ehidle> this is odd
<edbian> pw-toxic, nano is great compared to vi  :)
<Wes_> pw-toxic: what problem are you trying to solve?
<bazhang> ehidle, what is
<soreau> Wiesshund: I have no budget for another machine atm
<pw-toxic> edbian, i know.. i have tried vi and vim ;)
<metta> vi is fine, nano fine
<mkquist__> iCyrus: get the files deleted?
<flash_dude> 3 packages for the same thing is just stupid
<metta> nano wins because it's included w/ ubuntu
<Zelozelos> metta blog seem interesting...ill read on ;)
<pw-toxic> Wes_, copy and paste with a mouse for example ;)   syntax highligthing
<schnuffle> edbian: do you want to start a religion war? :)
<[segfault]> Todd200: so no grub then.. :(  Yeah, I would be inclined to just burn a live CD and install from there.  almost all newer CDs can hold 700MB regardless of what your iso burner is telling you.  I would try another iso burner and see if you can get it to work.
<metta> Zelozelos: enjoy \o/
<flash_dude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pw-toxic> Wes_, nice search highlithning
<ehidle> bazhang: I built a new ESXi whitebox today... installed a Win7 VM and it can't get out on the network...
<pw-toxic> Wes_, copy and paste trhough different files
<Wes_> pw-toxic: so, you want an editor for your ubuntu box to display on a windows box, and you want the editor to not-suck?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, copare two different file versions
<xuser73> How can I configure a specific internet device to be restricted to only one ip address and port?
<soreau> ehidle: Did you check all VM settings ?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, something like this yes ;)
<ehidle> soreau: of course :)
<soreau> ehidle: shouldwork then
<Wes_> pw-toxic: install the mingw x server on windows. Run your favourite editor on ubuntu, redirect the display to the windows box
<ehidle> soreau: that's why I said it was odd :p
<Wes_> pw-toxic: run the mingw x server in no-root-window mode, it's better
<pw-toxic> Wes_, so i think i will install ubuntu on VMWare and then i do "ssh -X my-file-server" and then do "sudo su" and "gedit /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"
<xuser73> Is it possible to restrict access of an IP to only one IP:port?
<soreau> xuser73: You can set a static ip but not sure how to restrict the port. Try ##networking
<bazhang> xuser73, why would you want to
<Wes_> pw-toxic: that would work, but my solution is better, faster and easier :D\
<bastidrazor> pw-toxic: putty from windows to login via ssh then into screen and then use any cli editor. that is an awesome way to have it not suck for windows.
<HiPotOk> Been reading 'vsftp' man files looking for an option to make a single directory everyones home directory... so far no success, anyone know if this is possible?
<ehidle> soreau: I'm using a community-provided driver for the RTL8111 NIC on the board, whic is of course unsupported in ESXi, and I suspect it could be related to that
<pw-toxic> Wes_, how can anything be faster than VMWare? i can switch instantly to ubuntu in <1 second
<pw-toxic> Wes_, and i have a full GUI
<xuser73> bazhang: security
<pw-toxic> Wes_, just for you to know: i got 8GB ram and 200GB of a SSD hard drive ;)
<bazhang> xuser73, is this related to ubuntu somehow
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: I second the install of a X-Server but prefer CygwinX
<Wes_> pw-toxic: how can a discrete ubuntu box NOT be faster than one running under emulation?
<iCyrus> mkquist__: What?
<soreau> ehidle: You mean the connection isn't working in the host either?
<Wes_> schnuffle: CygwinX is fine, but I prefer the mingw installer. Approximately the same product, though. Very happy with it, done it many many many times
<Wes_> both products
<ehidle> soreau: connection works fine for the host... I have a 9.10 server running at the moment, copying 3TB of data to it heh...
<mkquist__> iCyrus: thought you were trying to empty the trash
<pw-toxic> Wes_, everything <1 is out of the meassurement range and drops to 0 seconds ;)
<ehidle> soreau: Management net works fine, too
<Wes_> pw-toxic: *shrug* - I have plenty of usability experience that says two boxes is better than one box emulating two
<soreau> ehidle: Maybe check with the VM devs, or try a different VM
<ehidle> soreau: I can assign the Win VM a static IP and ping other hosts, but I can't do any application-layer stuff
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, i have done the cygwin thing too, but then the editor looks like a bastard editor from hell - i like nice colors and a clean antialising of the font ;)
<Wes_> but, different strokes for different folks and all that :)
<Wes_> pw-toxic: not cygwin, cygwin X, use the X server
<soreau> ehidle: Ah then it's probably just a nameserver issue, yea?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, to be honest, im not sure if i have really understood your solution
<soreau> ehidle: Does 'ping google.com' work from the host?
<ehidle> soreau: one might think, but it also can't get an IP from the DHCP server
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: I see, cosmetic is important to you
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i know how to use cygwin X .. i then can run native linux programs using cygwin as an x-server
<Wes_> pw-toxic: you install an X server on windows.   Then you run your program on your ubuntu box. Instead of displaying on the ubuntu box, you tell it to display on the windows box
<ehidle> soreau: DNS requires applciation layer functionality that appears to be b0rked at the moment :)
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, well if you would know how my computer looks like you would accept it that im such a person ;) wanna see a pic of my computer?
<soreau> ehidle: Well if it's a bug, you should check with the VM devs to see if they know anything
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: yes paste somewhere, I'm curious now
<pw-toxic> Wes_, yeah ok then i understand it, but i dont think that the gedit then looks native like if i would run it on ubuntu right?
<ehidle> soreau: yeah I will... just have to collect some useful info for them
<Wes_> pw-toxic: it should look exactly the same, within the confines of your window manager
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1147499/pc-gruen3.jpg
<soreau> ehidle: *nod*
<Wes_> It's pretty, but does it work? :)
<Wiesshund> hehe the netbook interface takes a little getting used to
<acerimmer> pw-toxic: sweet mercy!  That thing looks evil - in a good way!
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: okay, I see, but as Wes_ told you it should look the same, I don't know about antialiasing
<Wes_> pw-toxic: This is what a real workspace looks like IMO - http://www.page.ca/~wes/desk.jpg :)
<Wiesshund> i kind of feel like a retard in it
<edbian> Wes_, ewww, mac
<pw-toxic> acerimmer, well be happy that you dont know how my old computer looked like when i was 16 years old..  this new computer is much more "adult" ;)
<Wes_> edbian: It's a darn fine version of unix
<Wes_> edbian: gui needs work, though
<visual1ce> hi
<Senjai> Hey guys I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu partition from within windows using virtual box according to this tutorial: http://bit.ly/gjfEnt but the first step on creating a bootable grub ISO I can't do, the files don't exist.
<Wes_> when I was 16, I had a 40 MB harddrive stickout the top of my tower
<dv310p3r> How do I enable SFTP on my ubuntu server. SSH works but when I try to connect to it via SFTP it says Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<visual1ce> what media player do you recommed for 10.10? i used to use vlc in windows... i see it is in software center
<pw-toxic> Wes_, oh.. i have 4 monitors myself .. one desktop over 4 monitors: 19" 22" 22"(eizo) and 37" for TV and full hd blu-ray movies ;)))
<schnuffle> Wes_: I had a Oric1
<ehidle> soreau: this is interesting: Mar  5 22:17:03 digix-ipcop dhcpd: 5 bad udp checksums in 9 packets
<Senjai> dv310p3r, sftp uses ftp not ssh
<Wes_> schnuffle: what's that?
<Senjai> !sftp | dv310p3r
<ubottu> dv310p3r: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Wes_> pw-toxic: I had to change down to only one display recently. Neck problems. :( :( :( :(
<leapy0yo> if you turn off password authentication for ssh, you still have to enter the passcode for your private local dsa key file,r ight?
<soreau> ehidle: Ouch, sounds like it might be a deep bug
<pw-toxic> Wes_, BUT the difference is: my computer makes 0dB noise, because everything is watercooled... but now we should stop this here if i dont want to get kicked out of here for off topic ;)
<schnuffle> Wes_: that was a home pc  with a Zilog CPU
<dv310p3r> DAMN YOU ubottu!
<Senjai> dv310p3r, you'll have to download an sftp server for your box
<ehidle> soreau: yeah.... I'll move the VM to another host NIC (I have a dual-port Intel nic in the machine as well)
<dv310p3r> Senjai, any recommendations
<edbian> leapy0yo, No, it looks in the proper folder (.ssh) for the keys
<Wes_> schnuffle: Nice! I had a Timex-Sinclair 1000 at one point  (ZX81 with an extra K of RAM)
<ehidle> soerau: if it clears up, it'll implicate the 8111 community driver
<Woody_> whats the topic/
<Grim76> Senjai, are you confusing sftp with ftps?
<Senjai> dv310p3r, I use filezilla
<ruan> ubuntu support is the topic.
<ruan> there is ubuntu-offtopic for others
<dv310p3r> Senjai, filezilla is an FTP client, not server is it?
<pw-toxic> Wes_, thats one of the key points why i changed to windows7 for my desktop because it is hard to use 4 monitors from two different graphic card vendors (nvidia and AMD) in ubuntu while windows runs this out of the box
<Senjai> dv310p3r, has both, there is a server version as well, if I understand correctly
<visual1ce> i guess ill just go with vlc
<pw-toxic> Wes_, do you know if this is possible with ubuntu?
<dv310p3r> Senjai, gotcha, thank you.
<ehidle> soreau: the other possibility is that it has something to do with the ~700Mbit of info I'm throwing at it at the moment heh
<Senjai> dv310p3r, its kinda windows-like, not many linux/unix users use it, they use something else similar to openssh, but you'd have to ask around
<visual1ce> also is there a ppa for proprietary codecs - a ppa with just codecs not a bunch of additional software
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: some time ago there was somebody having problems with too dofferent cards
<Senjai> Hey guys I'm trying to boot my Ubuntu partition from within windows using virtual box according to this tutorial: http://bit.ly/gjfEnt but the first step on creating a bootable grub ISO I can't do, the files don't exist.
<Wes_> pw-toxic: No clue.  Probably, if you work hard enough, almost anything is possible. :)  ... But I generally prefer a mixed environment, anyhow - pick the best tool for the job at hand, leave the politics at the door.
<pw-toxic> schnuffle, did he solve it?
<soreau> ehidle: It shouldn't but I'd guess it'd be a driver issue if it did
<dv310p3r> Senjai, thanks
<schnuffle> pw-toxic: not in my knowledge
<Woody_> does anyone know anything bout  loadsharing with ubuntu ?
<Wes_> schnuffle: was he trying to run multiple X servers are XINERAMA?
<soreau> ehidle: using rsync or any way to pause the transfer and test?
<Wes_> s/are/or/
<ehidle> soreau: I thought of a buffer overflow, but then the other VM would be complaining too, and it's not
<pw-toxic> Wes_, well as i just told you.. i LOVE nice enviroment.... and in this case ubuntu is totally kickass ... i LOVE the 3D cube with multi desktop ;)))
<ehidle> soreau: sure... you can just quit and rsync and start it over and it'll pick up where it left off
<ehidle> s/and/an/
<soreau> ehidle: I mean for you over there, is there any way to test if the transfer is affecting it
<soreau> because I'd kinda be curious to know ;)
<schnuffle> Wes_: not sure but I think he dropped the word Xinerama
<ehidle> soreau: I know.. I was just echoing your thoughts for the benefit of the crowd :p
<Woody_> looking to put together a bunch of old desktops and set up ubuntu server with load sharing sounds possible?
<Wes_> schnuffle: I can see that being a problem, I don't think you can do Xinerama across multiple X servers, and I'm not sure you can support two different card types with a single x.org X server
<schnuffle> so you mean load balacing?
<edbian> Woody_, Definitely, the load sharing will be the hardest part to configure
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i'm totally missing the multi desktop environment of gnome/KDE on windows... i couldnt find any windows addon which makes me use serveral work benches at a time in windows7 which works fluently within < 150ms to switch between them
<Wes_> I could be wrong on the latter point, though - it's been a very long time
<linxeh> pw-toxic: microsoft provide one
<gaelfx> is there any OS X emulator, similar to Wine? (btw, I think mace would be a great name for the project if there isn't already one)
<Wiesshund> pw-toxic there is one that is kind of like compiz
<pw-toxic> linxeh, its horror slow!
<Wes_> pw-toxic: really? 'cause XPSP2 has one
<Woody_> any tools you might point out ? Havent done it before
<linxeh> pw-toxic: well, not tried in 7, but its ok in xp
<pw-toxic> Wes_, i have TONS of active windows... the more windows you have the more it takes
<linxeh> they provide it as a powertoy
<Wiesshund> gaelfx no, there isnt a wine type compat layer for osx
<pw-toxic> linxeh, as soon as I start photoshop cs4 it gets super slow because photoshop has a strange window manager
<Wes_> linxeh: And, the kill MS multi-monitor features:  1)  control-tap "target",   2) easy to adjust relative (pixel-wise) monitor positions
<gaelfx> very well, anyone wanna start a mace project with me? :P
<pw-toxic> linxeh, can you tell me or link me something of this? i have tried several tools that emuulate several desktops but none could fulfill my requirements
<linxeh> pw-toxic: I dont run photosohp, so heh :)
<leapy0yo> how do i change screens when i am in a screen inside a screen?
<ehidle> soreau: moving it to another NIC in the host cleared it up instantly
<Wes_> gaelfx: Not me, but maybe the open darwin (?) guys would
<linxeh> pw-toxic: on windows xp - http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
<pw-toxic> linxeh, im dependant form photoshop ;( need for work
<schnuffle> Woody_:  what services do you want to load balace?
<soreau> ehidle: Is that really new hardware? (the nic with the problem)
<leapy0yo> hi
<Senjai> Does anyone know how to boot a hard partition in virtual box/
<linxeh> pw-toxic: tried this one? http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc817881
<leapy0yo> how do i use screen commands when I am inside screen? That is, I have screen process running inside another screen process
<bazhang> Senjai, #vbox for that
<ehidle> soreau: yeah the motherboard is new... the onboard NIC works fine for the one VM... it's weird.. I need to do some more testing once my data is finished moving... but I'm wondering if it's a driver issue
<[segfault]> Senjai: I think you can get that stage2_eltorito file from the iso here - http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ You will have to unpack it and extract the file you need, of course, since the disk is used for another purpose.
<Woody_> just a little home server I want to use a load balance cause most of the smaller pcs doesnt have suffiecient processing power...heard of load sharing so I figured it splits the load of say rendering or mass dls or whatever
<ehidle> soreau: rephrase... I'm almost certain is a driver issue on the host
<soreau> ehidle: sounds about right
<edbian> Woody_, Pick the fastest one, set it up as a single server, see how it fares.  I don't know how much traffic you think you're generating but I'm willing to bet they're fast enough for personal use
<ehidle> soreau: it would have been nice to have the three NICs, but a PCI-e Intel nic is $30, and is on the HCL :)
<ehidle> soreau: so I'll just buy another one hehe
<pw-toxic> linxeh, 1) it doesnt support cool hotkeys like "alt+q" and "alt+e" for super easy desktop switch  and 2) it is slow and looks like crap (screen gets black for a very short time) 3) windows aero does only work on desktop #1
<Senjai> bazhang, [segfault] thank you
<pw-toxic> linxeh, and TV gets stuck for 1-2 seconds when i return to screen1 (where TV is)
<linxeh> k
<linxeh> I dont use win7 enough :)
<linxeh> pw-toxic: virtualwin ?
<ehidle> soreau: I believe the developer for this driver is a regular over at the vm-help forums, so I'll bring it up there
<soreau> ehidle: You should at least file a bug somewhere so it gets fixed for everyone else
<soreau> ehidle: Perfect. :)
<pw-toxic> linxeh, i'd like if i could use ubuntu.. im really missing the cool desktop environment of ubuntu
<ehidle> hehe
<pw-toxic> linxeh, what is this?
<linxeh> pw-toxic: I run XP at work (Forced, sadly), and OSX/Ubuntu at home
<linxeh> pw-toxic: http://virtuawin.sourceforge.net/
<soreau> pw-toxic: Why can't you use ubuntu?
<linxeh> pw-toxic: recommended by a friend, but I dont know if does what you want
<Woody_> I have a amd 64x2 but it already carries most of the load was wondering if he loadsharing could make it run smoother and not "DIm the screen" when I try and run a hundred things at once ! :-)
<linxeh> pw-toxic: I'd use ubuntu at work if I could, but I can't :P
<linxeh> pw-toxic: despite being freelance, the companies I consult at tend to all use windows because they think they can lock it down more easily
<soreau> Woody_: You mean when applications become unresponsive?
<pw-toxic> linxeh, well there is a big list that forces my desktop to be windows 7: 1) i have a creative x-fi which is incompatible with linux 2) i want to view real blu-rays.. there is no official blu-ray player for linux 3) i want to use 4 screens with 2 different graphic cards  4) i need to use Photoshop CS4  while only CS2 works on WINE 5) i want to play sc2 and i think bnet doesnt support sc2 on wine (wow worked for me)
<linxeh> when really all they can do is stop me right clicking more easily :/
<Woody_> Yea
<Ginger__> Hmm
<lighta> is there a way to ping a local machine trougt internet ? (e.g I'm in localgroup A, want to ping someone from localgroup B wich is in another country)
<pw-toxic> soreau, look at the message i have written linxeh
<ruan> lighta: ping <ip-address>
<hyperzap> HI GUYS: with a UBUNTU vps, is the SSH part of the actualy OS or part of the hosting companies systems?????
<soulmaster> eh IDLE
<soulmaster> 1399 users
<Ginger__> Would anybody know how to fix a Win system that isnt booting up through running linux off of a flash drive? Im assuming this is entirely the wrong place to ask
<lighta> ruan, this won't require exemple
<rww> hyperzap: openssh-server, part of the OS.
<skypce> how can i know if my customized kernel have the 200 lines patch?
<schnuffle> lighta: use wippien and create a P"P VPN than you can ping
<schnuffle> P2P
<rww> hyperzap: some VPS providers (I'm thinking of Linode) also offer an emergency console you can ssh into; that's from the provider.
<lighta> ah yeah thx =)
<Ben65> pw-toxic: 1) probably has a driver somewhere, seems crazy it wouldn't. 2) blu ray is playable 3) ... 4) cs1-5 work 5) sc2 works fine
<linxeh> I think 1) and 2) are solvable relatively easily (buy a new gfx card, and get a bluray player, or rip them via wine/vm). 3) should be possible with linux, 4) can be solved in a vm, albeit with a bit of a perf hit (but mainly IO which is mitigated with a decent SSD). However, in your position I'd stick with separate machines :)
<hyperzap> rww, and it will be default SSH directory /etc/ssh so I can load fail2ban out of the box??????????????
<gaelfx> skypce: what 200 lines patch?
<soreau> Ginger__: What do you mean 'through running linux off of a flash drive'?
<Woody_>  Ginger >U can mount UBCD on a flash drive with ubuntu and boot it in the windows mashine ...
<rww> hyperzap: That's Ubuntu's ssh directory. If they didn't change it, then sure.
<Senjai> hyperzap, SSh is a protocol, the company can use whatever ssh server software they like, the default on Ubuntu is openssh-server
<skypce> gaelfx the auto group scheduller?
<[segfault]> Senjai: to save you the effort of trying each, the file is in the CDROM iso of the super grub disk 1, not the newer grub2 disk.
<acerimmer> Ginger__: http://techtalk.pcpitstop.com/2010/01/12/windows-7-wont-boot-ubuntu-to-the-rescue/
<soreau> Ginger__: You mean 'boot from first hard disk'?
<Ginger__> soreau, like, I installed unbuntu onto a flash drive and booted in on the laptop that has Windows on it that I am trying to fix
<Ginger__> THANK YOU SO MUCH acerimmer. ilu
<skypce> gaelfx i have problems with jack : Cannot create thread 1 Operation not permitted
<ruan> lol
<hyperzap> ok thanks everyone.
<gaelfx> skypce: if your kernel is customized, then the only way you can know if it has that is to ask whoever customized it
<Senjai> [segfault], It seems this disc can be used to boot Ubuntu right? Can't I just use this disk in whole mount it as a virtual machine and boot into Ubuntu from there
<soreau> I want to install ubuntu to a usb stick but I only have one that is 500MB. Can it be done?
<acerimmer> soreau: try ubuntu minimal install
<gaelfx> skypce: if you are running 2.6.38, it should be in there
<Senjai> soreau, doubt it, there might be a stripped down command line version of ubuntu that'd fit..
<pw-toxic> Ben65, there is a native driver from creative which made it possible to use at least 5.1 sound, but im missing all the configuration i can do by software to the sound which i really need, because im a very music and sound addicted person - i have a very good sound system here and i can not allow any quality issues to my sound
<skypce> i am with 2.6.36
<bilal> the command has completed
<[segfault]> Senjai: You may indeed, but like I said, I haven't really used it myself, but it seems like it should work.
<skypce> the latest liquorix from git
<Nisstyre> soreau, try something like Crux or Arch Linux
<Senjai> [segfault], Have to boot back into windows, brb
<pw-toxic> Ben65, how about 3)? can you solve this?  this is the one keeping me the most from using ubuntu
<Ginger__> acerimmer, thats just a link to what I have already done. I was wondering if there was some sort of link i could follow that would go a step further and repair the 'hosed' os. i have already gone in and backed up my user library
<soreau> acerimmer: Where can i find ubuntu minimal? You mean mini.iso? IIRC, that doesn't even include a bash shell
<Ben65> pw-toxic: depends what cards, i don't see why it wouldn't work though
<pw-toxic> Ben65, actually can you tell me if i can use 4 screens with ONE AMD card which works with compiz? i could afford buying a new graphics card
<pw-toxic> Ben65, at the moment i have one AMD and one NVidia ... its hard for ubuntu to have two different graphic drivers work out of the box
<rnigam> how do we create a disk image of 8GB in ubuntu?
<soreau> Is there a image that can fit on 500MB and netboot the pc from a remote server? Or is that possible
<blind> my computer is running kinda laggy and slow, so i used 'top' to see what was using my cpu usage.. xorg is close to 50% steadily.. how can i fix that?
<Ben65> pw-toxic: sorry, i'm not the best at amd/ati cards
<bazhang> rnigam, why do you need to
<Jordan_U> Senjai: You can use Super GRUB2 Disk itself to boot Ubuntu from within Virtualbox. Select the "Detect any GRUB2 config (grub.cfg)" option.
<acerimmer> Ginger__: if it's a master boot record issue, super grub has some nice tools and I THINK they work with win7
<soreau> Is there a image that can fit on 500MB usb stick and netboot the pc from a remote server? Or is that possible
<Ben65> someone else here might be able to figure it out for you
<alisalaah> Anyone know if the Touchscreen for the Asus ET2400IT would work in Maverick?
<alisalaah> or how I could find out for sure, before buying
<Ginger__> thank you acerimmer, i will look into it
<rnigam> bazhang: I am trying to create a kvm guest using virt-install
<ruan> alisalaah: http://www.bytetips.com/touchscreen-support-ubuntu/
<BenSlater> Hey.
<alisalaah> I notice the Dell's AIO with touchscreen is Ubuntu certified so maybe
<alisalaah> ty ruan
<BenSlater> Err, can someone help me?
<pw-toxic> Ben65, still 1) kills my idea of switching to ubuntu.. i nee full access to all creative options for my x-fi
<acerimmer> soreau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<soreau> pw-toxic: Yes, you want one of the Radeon cards with eyefinity technology. It has 6 crtc's on one card
<soreau> acerimmer: I want to put this on usb though
<Ben65> pw-toxic: what options are on it that you need?
<BenSlater> Im on a laptop, and Im dualbooting Ubuntu with Win7..
<BenSlater> ..and I cant use sudo commands
<pw-toxic> soreau, yeah i know - thats why im asking if ubuntu or the native AMD drivers support 4 screen displays with compiz support
<BenSlater> ..or connect to wireless.
<BenSlater> :/
<bazhang> BenSlater, ask a question then
<BenSlater> So..
<BenSlater> Can you help
<BenSlater> ?
<FloodBot2> BenSlater: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer> soreau: usb creator should work for that.
<bazhang> BenSlater, on a single line.
<bilal> soreau, it didnot work for me
<BenSlater> Sorry.
<ruan> alisalaah: if it doesn't work out of the box, then you can install those drivers
<rnigam> bazhang: I am trying to create a kvm guest using virt-install
<soreau> pw-toxic: It's the radeon driver and AFAIK it does have support with latest kernel and userspace. Find out more specifics in #radeon
<soreau> bilal: What happened?
<blind> xorg is using like 50% cpu usage and it's lagging the video im trying to watch, what can i do?
<pw-toxic> Ben65, toggle X-Fi Crystalizer; configure X-FI CMSS-3D; bass settings and advanced settings for each of my 6 sound channels (loudness)
<bilal> soreau, the command has completed
<soreau> bilal: Oh you're the one with intel blacklisted gpu?
<bilal> yes
<Ben65> pw-toxic: hm, you could try yelling at creative to make a better driver?
<bilal> soreau, i have change settings in ccsm but nothing is happen
<pw-toxic> Ben65, LOL ...
<bazhang> rnigam, using virtinst package?
<soreau> blind: Try changing the video method for your player. ie. mplayer -vo xv /path/to/video.ext
<rnigam> yes
<soreau> bilal: You have to actually start compiz by running /opt/compiz++/bin/compiz++
<pw-toxic> Ben65, i was running ubuntu with my onboard card for about a year .. after 2 years of watinig creative released an official linux driver which actually worked with the card but there were zero options... no chance to get creative make linux support... stupid bastards...
<Woody_> Benslater >did u check if the user is set up as administrator ?
<soreau> bilal: Make sure window decoration and move window are enabled along with composite and opengl plugins, then try to start compiz and see what happens
<blind> soreau: it's a flash video :\
<rnigam> bazhang: yes using virtinst and I have an iso image that I want to install
<soreau> blind: and?
<pw-toxic> Ben65, x-fi is super proprietary so nobody else can write drivers for it... many people tried but no one succeeded
<bazhang> http://linux.die.net/man/1/virt-install rnigam this seems to be quite similar
<blind> soreau: how am i supposed to change the video output for flashplayer?
<soreau> blind: Oh you mean you're playing a flash video in your browser?
<blind> yes
<Ben65> pw-toxic: well i tend to avoid companies that don't play nice : /
<bilal> yes i did it, my windows border disappeared
<pw-toxic> Ben65, well but still creative had the best quality at that time
<soreau> blind: flash sucks. It's better to download the flv and play it in a player from your hard drive
<bilal> and cannot move windows anymore
<soreau> bilal: With Alt+Drag?
<pw-toxic> Ben65, i guess asus released a good sound card with linux support but im not sure
<soreau> bilal: Run 'metacity --replace' to get the default wm back
<Ben65> i just use onboard sound
<BenSlater> Woody_ I thought it auto set me as an admin? Im the only user.
<bilal> yes, default wm is back
<blind> soreau: i know. but it's convenient.. I frequently run videos from this site no problem, I don't think it's 100% flash's fault it's so laggy right now. maybe an underlying issue..?
<skypce> a gift , http://code.google.com/p/realtimenetbookkernel/downloads/list
<soreau> millertimek1a2m3: What's with the adjusted/new nick?
<bazhang> skypce, dont paste here
<millertimek1a2m3> soreau, AdamMan
<millertimek1a2m3> soreau, if I don't use millertimek1a2m3
<soreau> bilal: If you have window decoration enabled and starting compiz leaves you without borders, it likely means that it failed to start. Do you get any output from your terminal? If so, pastebin it to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ruan> no, paste.ubuntu.com
<ruan> or just pastebin.com
<soreau> ruan: Does it make a difference?
<blind> ubuntu.pastebin.com will work
<soreau> ! paste | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ruan> oh
<rnigam> bazhang: So it is ok to not to create a .img or .qcow2 file from before hand and just use -s option in virt-install?
<Woody_> benslater :System-administration-users and Groups-Account type ... check if its set up ...if it doesnt say administrator change it to administrator
<ruan> did pastebin create a ubuntu section?
<blind> no, you can create your own subdomain
<bilal> i want to roll back the command bcoz it covers a  lot of disk space
<blind> try ruan.pastebin.com
<soreau> ruan: Possibly, they're making all kinds of changes
<ruan> nope, ruan.pastebin.com redirects me to pastebin.com
<blind> oh. it looks like they've stopped that. :| they've changed it semi-recently
<ruan> and so does ubuntu.pastebin.com
<bazhang> rnigam, no idea there sorry, that man page is the extent of my knowledge
<bilal> <soreau> i want to rollback the executed command and install ccsm
<soreau> ruan: as does paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> bilal: The default compiz 0.8 should still work just as before
<ruan> soreau: paste.ubuntu.com doesn't redirect me anywhere
<soreau> bilal: 'compiz --replace' should get you compiz 0.8 and ccsm should be ccsm 0.8 (just close ccsm 0.9 first)
<bilal> ok, is there is other way to unblacklist intel 82845
<Jordan_U> ruan: paste.ubuntu.com is not affiliated with pastebin.com. It is run by Canonical.
<pw-toxic> Ben65, actually im getting interested into reinstalling ubuntu and to by an eyefininty AMD card ;)
<BenSlater> Where do I find that Woody_ ?
<BenSlater> Im a Ubuntu noobie
<soreau> ruan: oh weird, i thought it just did here
<carbone47> #join /sherbrooke
<soreau> carbone47: Switch the # and the /
<speedy> for creating usb and cd images use Startup Disk Creator form applications > system tools or use UNetbootin
<ruan> BenSlater: look at the application/places/system bar
<Woody_>  benslater :In the gnome panel at the top ... System-administration-users and Groups-Account type ... check if its set up ...if it doesnt say administrator change it to administrator
<ruan> ^
<BenSlater> Ok..
<soreau> BenSlater: What do you mean you 'cant' use sudo?
<richardcavell> I'd just like to say I think that the Ubuntu font and its display rocks.  It's much nicer than my OS X or Windows displays.  Web pages look nice and smooth but crisp at the same time.  Who agrees with me?
<bilal> soreau: is there other way to unblacklist intel 845
<Jordan_U> !ot | richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BenSlater> It asks for my pass, then it wont accept my user pass soreau :/
<soreau> bilal: As I explained before, your gpu is blacklisted for the reason that the intel driver no longer supports this card well enough to run compiz
<Woody_> Benslater>it doesnt display your password when typing but it does type it ...did you type your whole password did you check the caps lock ?
<soreau> bilal: If you would like, you can try booting with 'i915.modeset=0' as a kernel parameter to use the older intel driver
<nsd_> Anyone know how I can get line out to play over my speakers?
<BenSlater> It doesnt display it.. thats why
<speedy> Roll ur own Distro flavor with all ur favorite apps and tools with UCK works!
<BenSlater> I thought it wasnt typing
<BenSlater> :/
<Woody_> Benslater>did you check if your set up as administrator ?
<bilal> ok thanx
<magpiie_> i am having trouble downloading programs, any program, it keeps telling me source file could not be read. any ideas?
<soreau> nsd_: line out? Usually line out is assumed to be amplified..
<misc--> hi. I'm connected to wireless. If I connect to another wireless, then scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d are supposed to run but they don't. Any ideas why? I thought these scripts are all supposed to run when network comes up.
<BenSlater> ..I cant without rebooting
<Woody_> did it work ?
<BenSlater> Because my wireless wont work:(
<nsd_> soreau: Line in, I mean, sorry
<soreau> misc--: What makes you think these scripts are supposed to run?
<BenSlater> ..and I dont know where to get the driver..
<Woody_> just type the full password ..it wont show it
<BenSlater> :/
<soreau> nsd_: Oh, just go to 'alsamixer' and enable tracks with 'm', navigate with arrow keys
<ehidle> sheesh, 375G down, about 2500G to go... gonna take a while
<misc--> soreau: just from what I'v read... run-parts is supposed to handle it I think. It was working half an hour ago.. then I did another test just now and all of a sudden, they're not being ran
<BenSlater> Woody_ where do I get the wireless driver?
<soreau> BenSlater: Yea, it doesn't show your password on terminal.. it's a security feature
<soreau> BenSlater: Which wifi chipset do you have?
<speedy> it is not supposed to show pasword
<speedy> security feature
<nsd_> soreau: That worked great, thanks! I was driving myself crazy trying to figure out how to do the same in gnome-volume-control, but to no avai
<nsd_> *avail
<BenSlater> Wifi chipset?
<BenSlater> How do I check? >.<
<soreau> nsd_: Cool :)
<edbian> BenSlater, lspci -k
<soreau> BenSlater: If it's on the pci bus, 'lspci'
<misc--> if I run run-parts /etc/network/if-up.d then they are all run. So, for some reason, run-parts doesn't run when I reconnect to wireless. I can only assume that the interface isn't actually being shut down
<BenSlater> I cant run Ubuntu commands atm
<BenSlater> >.<
<anonboots> Yes hello. I am just curious if anyone else has experienced Firefox sucking epically since the last update?
<BenSlater> Im on Win7 atm, because I cant speak on here whilst on Ubuntu, because wireless wont work..
<BenSlater> >.>
<edbian> anonboots, Just grab firefox4  it's great :)
<soreau> BenSlater: You'll have to boot ubuntu and get the output but it would be much easier if you can plug directly to hard wire internet for the time being so we can more effectively diagnose the issue
<ruan> anonboots: how so? mine runs smoothly, havent crashed once
<anonboots> edbian Do I only need to install from the get repository?
<BenSlater> I cant
<BenSlater> My ethernet cable is in the loft somewhere:/
<rnigam> bazhang: Can you tell me how do I create a disk image of size 10GB (kvm1.img)? I am new to Linux in general?
<edbian> anonboots, (it's git) no, just go to the website, they have a compiled version for linux.
<visual1ce> how can i check if java is installed?
<Woody_> benslater :did u try a booting with a hard line
<soreau> BenSlater: Well it's going to take a lot more work then
<[thor]> BenSlater: does the LiveCD work with your wireles?
<rnigam> Can anyone tell me how do I create a disk image of size 10GB (kvm1.img)? I am new to Linux in general?
<anonboots> edbian Because mostly streaming and whatnot seems to be giving me trouble. Youtube has been failing.
<BenSlater> Err, I'll come back tomorrow:/
<BenSlater> Its 3:59
<Koong> Are there any drivers for GMA3150?
<magpiie_> anonboots< are you getting scrambled text at the bottom of the screen when firefox is changing page?
<visual1ce> so i went to a java plugin test page in firefox and doesn't seem to be working
<anonboots> Nah.
<anonboots> Videos wont play
<edbian> anonboots, try firefox4 it's lighter and crashes less (it is beta 12 though!)
<BenSlater> Im tired, so it'll be even harder.. I'll pop in tomorrow.. bye.
<Woody_> benslater laterz !
<Koong> Are there any drivers for intel gma3150??
<ruan> visual1ce: do you have the icetea plugin?
<visual1ce> lemme see
<soreau> visual1ce: By default, an open java implementation is installed called icedtea
<ruan> icedtea*
<soreau> ! java | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ruan> i had the same prob before i installed icedtea
<[thor]> Koong: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<visual1ce> i have them both installed
<Woody_> So is there a easy go to link on load sharing ..
<visual1ce> runtime and web start
<overclucker> rnigam: dd if=/dev/zero of=kvm1.img bs=1M count=10000
<Woody_> Soreau> So is there a easy go to link on load sharing .. ?
<rnigam> overclucker: Thanks.
<Koong> [thor], I tried adding this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates after I read the forums
<soreau> Woody_: I have no idea, never really had a need to look into it
<soreau> Woody_: maybe try googling or ##linux
<Koong> They say that this ppa can help solve the problem of driversfor GMA3150
<overclucker> rnigam: that's really just a large empty file, you'll probably need to do more to it
<Woody_> Soreua :Sweet i'll prob be checking it out after the seven windows responds .... aagh DL'S  !! Laterz peeps !
<yeik> wow its quiet for a moment
<linxeh>  :)
<yeik> anybody know a good alternative to ubuntu one, or if its possible to do something like ubuntu one on your own box?
<[thor]> Koong: i'm not familiar with that repo
<magpiie_> whenever i try downloading a program, i get a varience of this message (/tmp/HVjn+1PZ.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.) anyone help?
<jrib> leapy0yo: see "C-a a" in the manual or set a different escape key
<magpiie_> i am trying to instal tor
<[segfault]> yeik: dropbox maybe?
<yeik> lol, dropbox. im trying to do it on my own, teamdrive is closer to what i want, but it isn't open source and is limited to 10gb
<yeik> is there a netsplit going on?
 * Guest56472 s
<jade_qq> hi,all,i have a problem.i can open a website begin https,but can't http,foe example i can open https://www.gmail.com,but i can't open http://www.google.com.how can i do ?thanks
<jade_qq> i can ping,and resolve the domain,but i can't use wget,it tell me no route to host
<EvilPhoenix> jade_qq:  why do you want to wget google?
<Jordan_U> jade_qq: Are you beind a firewall that might be blocking port 80?
<EvilPhoenix> :/
<jade_qq> hao can i see the firewall
<dv310p3r> how is it that I can SSH into my server but I can't SFTP into it
<jade_qq> i only test the network is well
<edbian> dv310p3r, Perhaps it does not have sftp installed / running.  (They are separate apps after all)
<jade_qq> i use route ,default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<juxta> what's a reasonable size for a root filesystem running 10.04 LTS? is 10-20gb likely to be exhuasted?
<edbian> juxta, I think 10 Gb is enough.  My root is ~3.5 Gb
<edbian> Most people do not exceed 10Gb but they might come close
<juxta> thanks edbian
<jade_qq> help~~~,what can i do
<tensorpudding> i've got 31gb used
<juxta> tensorpudding, on / alone? or is that include /home, /srv etc?
<[thor]> juxta: i use the about the same as tensorpudding
<jrib> tensorpudding: with separate /home?
<edbian> tensorpudding, You have everything installed
<juxta> including* even
<[thor]> juxta: not including /home/
<tensorpudding> that's including home, but not any of my multimedia files
<jrib> juxta: I'm at 9.7gb (with almost everything under the sun installed)
<juxta> heh
<juxta> thanks all :)
<juxta> I might go 15GB in that case
<iflema> juxta: go with 20 if ya got it and plan on using ya os
<tensorpudding> i'll have to go figure out how much /home uses
<gordonzo> anyone use cherokee around these parts?
<jrib> juxta: yeah unless space is really a big issue, I'd just go with 20
<yeik> if you got the space, go bigger, its safer. if you never use it, then luckily all you have to do is shrink it.
<jade_qq> how can i change route table
<juxta> resizing would be tricky as / will be on a software raid
<juxta> I'll go 20 to be safe though
<win189> hi is there a ipconfig menu for ubuntu server
<tensorpudding> win189: ifconfig?
<bazhang> win189, ifconfig
<jrib> win189: ifconfig I guess?  you should say what you want to do
<tensorpudding> win189: it's not a menu though
<yeik> should be easy to backup and restore to a smaller partition though.
<win189> i want to remove the predefined settings that i have for my server to auto or to another set but i am useto ipconfigmenu
<ruan> how do i figure out which usb serial port Bus 002 Device 003 is?
<jade_qq> how can i change route table?thanks~
<ruan> i've tried /dev/ttyS3 but that didn't work
<tensorpudding> win189: which predefined settings do you refer
<win189> cause once the server is on the net its easy for me
<win189> my ipsettings
<chasr> ruan: try sudu lsusb
<win189> i want to zero it out and make it auto for now
<tensorpudding> auto meaning getting addresses through dhcp?
<win189> yes
<ruan> chasr: i did, but how do i get the /dev/id?
<nOStahl> hey guys, is it possible to use one wifi adapter to connect to a network and share it with another wifi adapter
<kaolbrec> Hey guys, is it just me or are the 10.04.1 torrents (on ubuntu.com) not there any more?
<evilsushi> anyone have a video tutorial for making packages/
<kaolbrec> All the links to the 10.10 files work, but the 10.04.1 torrents return file-not-found
<tensorpudding> win189: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces to configure interfaces
<win189> using pico right
<chasr> ruan: i think they'rre in /dev/bus/usb
<rww> kaolbrec: they got removed when 10.04.2 came out
<tensorpudding> yes
<kaolbrec> rww: ugh. And they couldn't be bothered to change one measly character?
<rww> kaolbrec: where?
<kaolbrec> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<tensorpudding> ethernet adapters are labelled eth0, eth1, etc.
<kaolbrec> All the LTS releases say 10.04.1, and go nowhere
<kaolbrec> Change the .1 to .2 in the url, get the working torrent. Lazy.
<tensorpudding> so you want a line such as auto eth0, then iface eth0 inet dhcp
<rww> kaolbrec: thanks, I'll go find/file a bug about it.
<ruan> chasr: i tried both devices and it doesn't work :/
<tensorpudding> then you can /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nOStahl> is there a way to bridge wifi adapter shared to wifi adapter
<kaolbrec> rww: already writing an email ;)
<flash_dude> fashget alternatives for linux?
<rww> kaolbrec: file a bug against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content instead.
<kaolbrec> Alrighty then
<flash_dude> !flashget
<ruan> !flashgot
<yeik> anybody know a good alternative to ubuntu one, or if its possible to do something like ubuntu one on your own box?
<blind> soreau: i tried that mplayer -vo xv trick and videos do play much much better, even with the cpu % high, thanks
<chasr> ruan: what are trying to do?
<rww> yeik: dropbox, and no, not currently.
<ruan> chasr: i'm trying to setup upsilon, for my ups
<rww> yeik: the Ubuntu One server code is not open source.
<yeik> rww: i was thinking something not in the cloud, i know of dropbox
<flash_dude> Lol fail
<soreau> blind: np
<abd1> there is aproblem
<rww> kaolbrec: ah, someone filed one already. bug 710302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710302 in ubuntu-website-content "Invalid torrent-link to 10.04.1 Netbook Edition" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710302
<flash_dude> first thing to do after install ubuntu sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-one
<yeik> rww: too bad one server isn't open source.
<abd1> related to ubuntu 10.04
<kaolbrec> rww: excellent. How long ago was that?
<win189> tensorpudding thanks a lot
<rww> kaolbrec: the comment about 10.04.2 was 2011-02-18. *facepalm*
<ruan> lol
 * rww has negative opinions of Canonical's speediness
<yeik> rww: do you know if there is plans on making ubuntu one open source?
<kaolbrec> rww: I agree. It's a 10 second job for ctrl+h in the text editor of your choice.
<rww> yeik: Canonical does not plan to do this as far as I'm aware. It should be possible to write an open source server replacement, but I don't know of anyone completing something like that.
<abd1> my laptop gets stuck when i use more than two aplications
<abd1> there is 10
<abd1> there is 10.04
<josefig> What app is good for managing the battery in a laptop? I'm using ubuntu 10.10 + the macbunutu theme
<yeik> rww: thanks, i'll work on teamdrive, or something like ifolder, or create some scripts to do the same thing
<xptical> Hi all.  Anyone else using a fingerprint scanner for login?
<win189> tensorpudding one more thing according to apt-get i have openssh-server installed but i still cant seem to connect to it
<tensorpudding> win189: is it running
<win189> nvm
<win189> i found out why lol
<chasr> ruan: i never tried that. My experience is that if something doesn't work when you connect it usb it's because you need a missing driver
<speedy> a good app for manageing iPod 32 gb
<ruan> chasr: i installed the drivers for it
<ruan> chasr: i just need to get the right port number
<pwnstar> what is the recommended environment for a production server? 32 or 64 bit?
<clu3> how do i start nm-applet?
<soreau> clu3: Alt+F2 and type nm-applet --sm-disable
<rww> !pm | abd1
<ubottu> abd1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yeik> quit
<yeik> oops
<soreau> clu3: You might want to kill any running instance first with 'killall nm-appet'
<clu3> where are these applets generally ?
<gordonzo> does anyone have a quick way to test if crontab is working? I am not seeing it update the status report in my drupal installation.
<soreau> clu3: You mean on the screen? It should display in gnome-panel's notification area
<soreau> gordonzo: How often do you have it firing?
<clu3> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8638676
<clu3> im following that to setup my laptop as wifi hotspot
<clu3> but can't do step 1
<clu3> 1# Left click on the NetworkManager icon in the panel.
<gordonzo> every hour, unfortunately its showing a day or so without an update
<win189> what is the name of the multi screen command for ssh is it call screen
<win189> (cant spell worth crap today_
<ruan> win189: i think it's called screen..
<clu3> soreau, is nm-applet supposed to show up a GUI ?
<ChogyDan> soreau: what is sm-disable?
<soreau> ChogyDan: Disables session management
<soreau> clu3: Yes, in the gnome-panel 'tray'
<abd1> I am going to install karmic koala on a sony vaio from usb but after first screen got stuck
<ruan> abd1: why not maverick?
<abd1> ruan: as there are a lot of problem there
<magpiie_> i installed tor via synaptic package manager and it is pointing to the wrong file when i start vidalia. where can i find the proper tor executable on my hd?
<ruan> magpiie_: you could try reinstalling it, but it could be in usr/lib
<magpiie_> i have reinstalled it 4 times now, in the /usr/lib all that is listed is torsocks
<win189> ruan are u farmilular with setting up hdds from command line
<hylian> where is the temporary folder for epiphany? it is not in /tmp
<ruan> win189: not completely, but i have experience with finding names and mounting
<ruan> win189: also gparted
<win189> k then ill rely on webmin for this then
<ruan> win189: what exactly do you want to do though?
<win189> i added 2 new hard drives
<win189> but ill see if i can get it to work on my own
<ruan> win189: you added 2 new hard drives, yeah, but what do you want to do?
<DaGeek247> is it possibl to use the pc speaker instead of normal ones for audio?
<win189> mount them
<ruan> win189: get the names with sudo fdisk -l
<win189> but i seem to be able to do it with webmin so nvm
<ruan> ok
<hylian> DaGeek247, unless you are referring to using them via a programming language, no.
<magpiie_> do i need to defragment my hd with ubuntu?
<DaGeek247> no programs tht allow it at all?
<hylian> where is the temporary folder for epiphany? it is not in /tmp
<DaGeek247> magpiie no
<magpiie_> ok thanks
<ruan> !defragment
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ruan> magpiie_: see above
<magpiie_> <hylian> have you tried in the program settings?
<hylian> DaGeek247, yes, you can use them, but they only make simple noises, they are for problem solving. you can make them play tones, but you can't use them to, for say, play music.
<hylian> magpiie_, tried what?
<DaGeek247> ok
<magpiie_> in epiphany settings, look for where the temp folder is
<hylian> magpiie_, yes, but to no avail. i have googled it for the last half our as well.
<magpiie_> ahh, sorry then, i am not familiar with the program, i assumed it might have been somewhere in the settings
<Random832> gah that diagram annoys me
<DaGeek247> hylian why do you need this info?
<Random832> the "filesystem" shown relys on byte color to store information [boundary between filenames and location addresses]
<RealEyes> How do I install java on 10.10?
<DaGeek247> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bc81> hi.  when i'm watching any (flash) youtube video and click fullscreen, it goes fullscreen but the video pauses.  then when i click fullscreen again it goes back to normal and the video starts playing again.  what gives?  ubuntu 10.10 fully updated
<hylian> DaGeek247, it is infenitely usefull. for example, looked ata picture, and now don't know where you saw it? no problem, it will most likely be in the temp folder. saw a youtube video, and don't want to download it again to watch it, again, in the temp folder.
<genius> ?
<shadghost> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaGeek247> he doesnt nrd to insral, flash
<DaGeek247> he is running into the same problem all ubnu users have
<shadghost> DaGeek247: it still has troubleshooting at botom, and explains that
<shadghost> or it use to
<hylian> where is the temporary folder for epiphany? it is not in /tmp
<j_dalmond> guys, does anyone know how to disable system messages like "ur flash drive is mounted" in cairo-dock?
<j_dalmond> any ideas?
<soreau> j_dalmond: It's probably somewhere in cairo settings. Check their website or ask in #cairo-dock
<metta> cairo-dock, is that in a default install of ubuntu?
<metta> never heard of it
<RealEyes> OK.
<digirak> metta: i think it comes with the awn
<hylian> j_dalmond, sorry, trying to solve my own problem, let me take a look
<metta> oh yeah, supposedly chrome is in the software center, according to the 64bit 10.10 installer, but i checked and it's not there
<Rob235_> ahh my app is halfway done
<soreau> metta: It's a highly configurable, functional, themeable dock that can mimic such styles as OSX dock and so on
<Rob235_> at least
<j_dalmond> soreau, thx for reply, already tried settings, but it's impossible to disable gnome integration and dbus disabling doesn't gove a result
<metta> soreau: will it be included in natty?
<j_dalmond> hylian, oh, nothing to sorry for, thk you ))
<soreau> metta: Sure, it's been in the repos for a couple years at least
<soreau> !info cairo-dock | metta
<ubottu> metta: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~4-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<j_dalmond> metta, cairo-dock is not default, but is in repos
<soreau> metta: You can see how it works and what it can do on youtube or their site
<RealEyes> I just put a HDD in from my friend's win7 computer that had a RAID set-up. I have win7x64 installed on it (sdb). I have my original HDD with ubuntu 10.10 & win7x86 (sda). How do I delete the win7x86 partition and allow Ubuntu the extra space on (sda)?
<metta> soreau: i don't watch commercials
<hylian> j_dalmond, no, sorry... but there is a cairo-dock only channel right here at freenode, #cairo-dock
<ruan> RealEyes: you can use gparted
<soreau> metta: try it yourself then :)
<SirCane> RealEyes gparted
<metta> soreau: too busy
<RealEyes> I have gparted, but I don't know what to click :P
<j_dalmond> hylian, already there, thx :-)
<RealEyes> ALSO.
<leapy0yo> what replaced the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<metta> if it's that good, i'm sure i'll use it in a future version
<RealEyes> I want to know if I need to re-install grub if I delete the win7 partition on sda.
<j_dalmond> RealEyes, just use gparted in ubuntu and then sudo update-grub ;-)
<RealEyes> because I don't think os-prober can see my sdb
<ruan> RealEyes: just don't partition the drive while it is mounted
<RealEyes> hah!
<RealEyes> So, I should boot from live CD to do it?
<hylian> anyone here know where epiphany stores temporary data like flv files? it is not in /tmp
<soreau> metta: They actually have an implementation of the icon animation on their website glx-dock.org
<ruan> RealEyes: yeah
<RealEyes> Because Im on that drive now.
<ruan> RealEyes: livecd has gparted
<RealEyes> alright cool
<RealEyes> thanks :D
<metta> soreau: are you a developer for it?
<ruan> RealEyes: so, boot off the livecd, remove sdb, resize ubuntu, and update-grub2
<RealEyes> remove sdb?
<ruan> sda**
<RealEyes> you mean, yeah, hah!
<ruan> lol
<ChogyDan> ruan: you may need to chroot to update grub
<ruan> possibly
<shadghost> bc81: also, you can enable html5 player for chrome (and ff i think too) for youtube instead of flash
<shadghost> it works better
<shadghost> <--- was trying to figure out why he did nto have the problum then i realised why
<RealEyes> something must be wrong with twitter tonight <.<;
<shadghost> youtube.com/html5
<ChogyDan> ruan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<hylian> anyone know where epiphany stores it's temp data? it is not /tmp, this i know.
<ruan> RealEyes: so yeah, use chroot
<hiexpo> hola all
<j_dalmond> hylian, probaby, home folder, then .local or .epiphany
<RealEyes> what?
<RealEyes> use chroot now?
<ruan> RealEyes: chroot before updating grub
<hylian> j_dalmond, my thoughts too, and while there are some files there, like plugins, none of the pictures or flv files or html files are there, so it's not the proper directory. i'll try local though, didnt think of that
<RealEyes> idk how2 do dat
<RealEyes> :|
<bc81> thanks shadghost, i'll try chromium
<RealEyes> wait...
<RealEyes> resize ubuntu and -then- chroot? :P
<j_dalmond> hylian, one more variant in /usr/share/epiphany - but that's unlikely
<ruan> RealEyes: yes
<RealEyes> 5. Do what you have to do and then exit chroot
<RealEyes> idk what that is
<RealEyes> idk what exactly I '
<ruan> RealEyes: update-grub2
<RealEyes> have to do
<RealEyes> does not compute :|
<ruan> RealEyes: after deleting sda and resizing, sudo update-grub2
<RealEyes> thats it?
<ruan> RealEyes: yep
<RealEyes> You already told me to do that.
<RealEyes> What's all this chroot biz?
<hylian> j_dalmond, i actually checked that out too. epiphany has several places where it saves data, but not the main cache. it's not that big of a deal, i just like to look through the cache for pics and what not that i was interested in but decided not to save...
<ruan> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
 * RealEyes @_@
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: do you know how to run commands in general?
<ruan> lol
<j_dalmond> hylian, well, u could just visit source site again if u remember. i'm sure it's address is in history
<RealEyes> Yes.
<RealEyes> But, I need like a step-by-step to do all this.
<RealEyes> I've struggled with grub2 and my HDDs forever.
<RealEyes> Something always goes wonky.
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: if you just run update-grub, it will try to do it against the livecd filesystem, but you want it against your hdd
<christhecoolboy> hey all :)
<RealEyes> Ah, I see.
<christhecoolboy> I got a tech problem...
<hylian> j_dalmond, yeah. it's not that big of a deal. i just hate it when there is no easy documentation for this stuff. this is a rather commonly asked question when it comes to web browsers, and i can tell you where firefox has it's tmp folder right off the spot.
<christhecoolboy> I need to be able to record PC audio
<christhecoolboy> I did have  a stereo mix card
<christhecoolboy> How do I make it work on ubuntu?
<christhecoolboy> I cant see it under sounds
<bc81> christhecoolboy: if you mean you want to record what you hear, this tutorial worked for me: http://stream-recorder.com/forum/showpost.php?p=15384&postcount=2
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: you need to replace /mount/point with the folder to which you mount your hdd partition when you are on the livecd.  Then run steps 1-4 of the chroot, update-grub, exit
<RealEyes> I think someone is using a rootkit on my PC.
<RealEyes> <.<;
<ruan> RealEyes: lol, why?
<j_dalmond> hylian, agree. well, u might want to try midori if u need i lightweight browser. works pretty f***ing good :-)
<Wiesshund> a rootkit on linux?
<RealEyes> things work when they want to
<christhecoolboy> bc81, I'll try that, I need to record my voice and what I hear at the same time
<RealEyes> inet is slow
<RealEyes> twitter is slow
<RealEyes> always fails
<J697> Whats the deal with not being able to cd into a directory with spaces in it? <from terminal> Is there a way too?
<RealEyes> chromuim is acting up
<Wiesshund> RealEyes it's kind of hard to rootkit linux
<ruan> J697: you can cd into a dir with spaces in it
<J697> It won't let me
<hylian> j_dalmond, i just sudo apt-get removed midori, i didnt like it, a little too buggy. epiphany is running better by far. and firefox, well, it's such a hog i have actually gotten the greyed out screen of bogged down-ism.
<bc81> christhecoolboy: i think audacity has this option, Edit > Preferences > Recording > Overdub (Play other tracks while recording new one)
<ruan> J697: type cd, first few letters, then tab
<MohammadAG> escape\ the\ spaces
<christhecoolboy> its not on audacity... bc81
<christhecoolboy> on a Screen recorder
<MohammadAG> like i did there ^
<bc81> christhecoolboy: oh, i see
<RealEyes> it doesnt say sda or sdb anywhere in this tut.
<RealEyes> Not very clear on what I have to do, still.
<J697> ruan, oh, cool thanks
<ruan> RealEyes: basically the root of your drive
<hylian> RealEyes, your not running fedora are you? LOL.
<RealEyes> 10.10.
<Wiesshund> J697 cd "directory name with spaces"
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: you have to figure that out after you gpart
<qinchuanqing> what
<RealEyes> yeah, think I'll just forget it :P
<qinchuanqing> what the topic now
<j_dalmond> hylian, agree about firefox, but after a few recent updates it works good even with _many_ multiple tabs, though some time ago it was _unbearably_ f***ing slow. well, but chromium is also _very_ good
<hylian> RealEyes, one thing that could be a decent diagnostic aid for you would be to boot from a live cd of some kind, and see if there is a dramatic internet speed difference.
<ruan> firefox never runs slowly for me.
<BlackDragonTechy> I've used FF since 0.8 but I ended up switching to Chrome.
<ruan> _test_
<hylian> j_dalmond, good to know. for now i am still going to stick with epiphany. i can't complain, it's not a need to know where the cache is.
<RealEyes> I wonder a lot about security and VPNs and stupid crap like that.
<RealEyes> Truth is, I haven't a clue as to what I'm doin.
<j_dalmond> hylian, well, good then -)
<hylian> j_dalmond, ahh, i see you are a cyclops
<j_dalmond> hylian, cyclops? what do u mean?
<speedrunnerG55> im haveing troubbe waching youtube videos
<hylian> j_dalmond, your smiley was a  - ) (one eye) : )
<Theyain> For some reason if I am plugged into my netbook's AC adapter and I have any external speakers hooked up through my headphone port, I get an annoying buzz/hum.  Its a 60hz buzz (the same kind an amp with no guitar makes).  This does not and did not (As I haven't used Windows in about 10 months) happen in windows.  It doesn't matter what outlet I'm plugged into (my house, school, etc).  This is speaker independent as well.
<speedrunnerG55> im using google chromium
<Guest73368> Speedrunner
<j_dalmond> hylian, :-D ok. sometimes i am
<speedrunnerG55> ?
<ruan> .-)
<Wiesshund> Theyain this only happen in the headphones?
<Guest73368> Do you have any addons in chromium
<speedrunnerG55> no
<Theyain> Wiesshund: No only on external and only on linux
<Guest73368> what do u see on the page with the youtube video
<speedrunnerG55> yes
<speedrunnerG55> it even play
<speedrunnerG55> plays
<speedrunnerG55> but i dont see it
<FloodBot2> speedrunnerG55: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedrunnerG55> i hear it and i can interact with it
<j_dalmond> hylian, well, actually, it's kind of wide closed eyes with smile
<Guest73368> you cant see it though>
<Guest73368> ?*
<Theyain> Anyone got a clue? :o
<dragonkeeper> how do i create a virtual device that streams the sound played through my default sound card so it can be used as a mic ?
<Guest73368> i dont think thats possible
<Guest73368> xD
<speedrunnerG55> ni i cant see it, i can hear it and i can controol it
<Guest73368> not you that other guy
 * hylian understands
<speedrunnerG55> ?
<Guest73368> but for you, does it work in firefox or any other web browser
<speedrunnerG55> didnt check
<speedrunnerG55> brb
<Guest73368> because chromium is pretty new
<Guest73368> ok
<ruan> everything works in firefox for me.
<dragonkeeper> must be possible.   windows does the same , but its called stereo mix
<iTanner> Okay, I need sine hoarded help... Im not sure how to realize this partition, im on a live cd and I right click, resize, but I cant resize it. I have 25 gb of unallocated soda though
<ruan> java, flash, embedded mp3s
<ActionParsnip> Guest73368: relese first in Jan 2009, 2 years is new?
<ruan> unallocated soda.. lol'd
<iTanner> Space, not soda
<iTanner> Im on my iPod, autocorrect etc
<ActionParsnip> dragonkeeper: i can reel of a list of stuff ubuntu does that windows can't. Its a different OS so has different abilities
<speedrunnerG55> yes it works there
<Guest73368> well, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xptical> printer working
<speedrunnerG55> 10.01
<xptical> scanner working
<speedrunnerG55> ...
<speedrunnerG55> 10.10\
<xptical> fingerprint reader working
<Wiesshund> did he say unallocated soda?
<Guest73368> chromium is new for ubuntu, its probably just a bug
<xptical> hmm.  maybe I should do a backup next
<Aikar> ok... so earlier i was messing with window manager setting in gconf and got my self screwed up, and someone told me the .xml file to edit to get it reset back to metacity... well, i just noticed my Ubuntu Tweak is missing a ton of its options.. any idea why, did me editing the .xml file raw screw it up?
<speedrunnerG55> ok bye. of to bed
<iTanner> If anyone has an idea, i'd prefer a pm, keeping up with pings is a nightmare on a tiny screen
<dragonkeeper> ActionParsnip  i know. but curious if its possible. i see pulse audio can monitor the sound in pavucontrol  but i cant see how it can be used as a mic
<Guest73368> cya
<hiexpo> sup ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: could try the daily build ppa
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: howdy y'all
<iTanner> And by hoarded I meant towered
<iTanner> G p a r t e d
<ruan> lol
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ruan> chromium installs here without another repositry
<Wiesshund> dragonkeeper you tried using alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> ruan: its the daily build :)
<ruan> ActionParsnip: ah
<j_dalmond> hylian, first google result /home/username/.gnome2/epiphany - then cache or favicon_cache
<ActionParsnip> ruan: my version is: 11.0.692.0 (77027) Ubuntu 11.04
<CheBuzz_Home> I have an Asus computer with HDMI out connected to a Samsung TV.  I have connected the cable, and enabled the display (that was auto-detected) in the nVidia control panel, but the TV is telling me that the source is not connected.  Any chance anybody has encountered a similar situation, and found a solution?
<ruan> ActionParsnip: 10.10 here
<Blackout77> CheBuzz, try changing the input on the TV
<ActionParsnip> ruan: in maverick it's at 75357
<dragonkeeper> Wiesshund  im trying do it with pulseaudio "pavucontrol"
<Wiesshund> dragonkeeper you might try looking in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> CheBuzz_Home: tried changing res or refresh rate?
<RealEyes> how does one optimize internetz on ubuntu?
<dragonkeeper> ill look
<ruan> RealEyes: lol, you can use BleachBit, its like an ubuntu equivalent of ccleaner
<Blackout77> RealEyes: What internet browser u use?
<Wiesshund> RealEyes could you give a bit more detail?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: I can give you some nice sysctl.conf lines to add
<RealEyes> chrome.
<Blackout77> Listen to ruan
<Blackout77> xD
<RealEyes> ActionParsnip. You've helped me before! What do those lines do, eh? O.o;
<ruan> lol
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: give more buffers to network stuffs, makes things nice
<RealEyes> ;D
<RealEyes> Sounds nice.
<CheBuzz_Home> ActionParsnip: Yes.  The TV is fully capable of 1080p, but I have also tried 720.
<RealEyes> can haz?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576315/
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: add those to /etc/sysctl.conf     then save the new file and run:  sudo sysctl -p     I assume you have more than 1Gb RAM
<ruan> yep, he has more than 1g ram
<RealEyes> mhm
<ActionParsnip> CheBuzz_Home: thats all I got. HDMI can be a real pain
<ActionParsnip> ruan: safe not to assume
<ruan> running windows7 without more than 1gb of ram isn't such a good idea
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: if you use firefox there are tweaks in about:config you can do
<ruan> yep, pipelining
<Blackout77> yea, and where the hell do u get a computer with less than 2gb of ram anyways?
<Blackout77> lmfao
<ActionParsnip> ruan: still possible, its made to run lighter than vista. there are youtube vids of people running it on some real old systems
<ActionParsnip> Blackout77: my fileserver has 128Mb
<ruan> ActionParsnip: yeah but he's running 64bit
<Blackout77> damn, i stand corrected
<Blackout77> well still
<ActionParsnip> Blackout77: all it does is run samba and cron to backup :)
<Blackout77> XD. Nice
<ActionParsnip> ruan: doesn't matter, you can run 64bit OS on 1Gb ram and it will work
<RealEyes> how do i open /etc/sys... as root?
<area51pilot> I try to install a local printer and the option is no longer available ... the only two options available are other and network
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<ruan> ActionParsnip: yeah but there isn't much of a point to that
<erik_> I need help installing nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: I'm assuming gnome
<ruan> ActionParsnip: most apps run on 32bit
<ActionParsnip> ruan: if you run a small SQL server, it can help
<area51pilot> is there a way to reinstall or fix CUPS in order to allow a local printer to be added
<Wiesshund> Blackout Bestbuy
<ruan> ActionParsnip: sure, but this isn't a sql server afaik
<ActionParsnip> ruan: its an example.....
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | erik_
<ubottu> erik_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blackout77> Wiesshund: True
<Wiesshund> Blackout most small inexpensive netbooks etc
<RealEyes> Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): Unknown error.
<RealEyes> is what i get most times with chrome. maybe i have too much open?
<Blackout77> yea, i know, im just tired is all XD
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: if you install dnsmasq then set your primary dns to 127.0.0.1 then set your ISP's DNS then you will cache the name resolutions and they will take 0ms instead of 35ms
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: how much ram do you have?
<RealEyes> 4GB
<RealEyes> DDR3
<RealEyes> 1333 @ 7-8-7-24
<erik_> ActionParsnip: I have lookd at that and many other online resources
<ActionParsnip> erik_: which nvidia chip do you have?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: only needed the amount
<techbreak> how do I install libreoffice in maverick ?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: should be fine then
<erik_> ActionParsnip: GeForce GT 425M
<stojabreak> hi techbreak
<RealEyes> ActionParsnip: I want to do that. 0ms > 35ms ... You think I should install BleachBit?
<techbreak> stojabreak, hi :) hehe
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<techbreak> ActionParsnip, awesome.. thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: bleachbit clears caches of applications to save space
<techbreak> !libre-office
<stojabreak> ouu so fast ActionParsnip :=)
<RealEyes> AP: I think those lines I added helped.
<area51pilot> ...any suggestions on fixing a CUPS issue
<ActionParsnip> stojabreak: favourites in a folder called 'support' :)
<stojabreak> jejeje
<erik_> ActionParsnip: the 425M card is supported, however trying to install using the additional drivers utility results in a black screen on boot.
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: http://blog.sandeep.co.in/2008/01/09/dnsmasq-browse-the-web-faster/       install and edit the file as given, then ignore the rest and edit your connection in network manager and set the interface as DHCP address only then set your first dns server to 127.0.0.1 and then use your ISPs or google DNS as secondary
<RealEyes> what else could I do to my system to make it BLAZING fast?
<ActionParsnip> erik_: edit the boot and remove:   quiet splash    and add nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: install a webcaching service like polipo and you won't even use your connection if the data is already local
<RealEyes> data is local? who uses the web for local data?
<RealEyes> I'm always on twitter and chat sites
<erik_> ActionParsnip: So what would I have to do exactly from a clean install? Is this the grub.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> erik_: hold shift at boot and you can change the boot options there. You edit /etc/defaul/grub   to change boot options, remember to run:  sudo update-grub   after
<erik_> ActionParsnip: Ok, so I boot, hold shift and remove/add those lines? So what will that allow me to do?
<iTanner> Ok, I get a warning on g p a r t e d saying that moving a partition will probably cause issues. I'm just moving it into unallocated space. Will that cause damage?
<ActionParsnip> erik_: if you have the desktop now then you can do it there, you wont need the shift thing
<ActionParsnip> erik_: just edit /etc/default/grub    and change:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<Guest7062> ttter
<Guest7062> need help
<ActionParsnip> Guest7062: running an irc client as root isn't very wise
<erik_> ActionParsnip: Ok, so a change those lines, install the Nvidia driver and I should be set?
<ActionParsnip> erik_: should be ok
<erik_> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll give it a shot! Thanks :)
<iTanner> I guess I'm “moving /dev/sda8 to the left and grow it from 6.17 gb to 32.17 gb”
<iTanner> Will that cause damage, do you think
<Guest30918> leave
<Guest30918> whoops
<Guest30918> wrong chat lmao
<iTanner> To the left is just unallocated, I think.
<RealEyes> see ya guys!
<RealEyes> Thanks for the help ruan + ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> its fun to tweak for speed :)
<kingrope> how i set up free vpn on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<area51pilot> I cant get a USB printer to load on the local host ... any ideas?
<ruan> area51pilot: is it detected via 'lsusb'?
<EvilPhoenix> whats the latest kernel available in the 10.04 repos?
<OriginalPratster> NIGGERS
<Shaggs> nigger
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<OriginalPratster> you're a nigger
<area51pilot> ruan: not familiar w/ that
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid | EvilPhoenix
<EvilPhoenix> ActionParsnip:  was that supposed to do something?
<EvilPhoenix> because it didnt :/
<OriginalPratster> Shaggs
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: what make / model ?
<OriginalPratster> you NIGGER
<ubottu> EvilPhoenix: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.29.35 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<EvilPhoenix> wow lag
<ActionParsnip> EvilPhoenix: yes,make ubottu pipe up, be patient...
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<area51pilot> Action: 10.10 adding an HP F2200 to the localhost
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: grab the latest hplip and install it
<ActionParsnip> EvilPhoenix: next time, leave the attitude out
<area51pilot> It was added before...would not print after an update...removed and cant add now
<phoniclynx> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 a few weeks ago.. and all of a sudden ever time I to go Places and try to open say the Home folder or another folder... it opens Rythm Box.. how do I make it open the file manager?
<EvilPhoenix> ActionParsnip:  sorry
<ActionParsnip> EvilPhoenix: its cool
<ruan> what's the difference between dolphin and konqueror?
<edbian> ruan, konqueror can also view html
<ruan> edbian: ah ok
<metta> why should someone care about the difference between dolphin and konquereor?
<metta> ah, they have eye candy.
<ruan> metta: because i get two options when i right click a folder
<phoniclynx> any one know why opening a folder only opens up Rhthm box?
<ruan> metta: and they both look the same to me
<metta> ruan: kubuntu?
<ruan> metta: nope, i installed kde on ubuntu
<area51pilot> can cups be removed without any issues?
<ruan> phoniclynx: right click > open with
<metta> ruan: why?
<ruan> area51pilot: yes, i removed it
<area51pilot> o
<area51pilot> k
<metta> the big deal is, it's not such a big deal
<ruan> metta: i just wanted to try it out
<phoniclynx> ruan: Wish it was that simple
<metta> phoniclynx: karma vipaka?
<phoniclynx> this is selecting a folder from the menu.. ie Places
<ruan> phoniclynx: oh
<metta> i never had that problem, phoniclynx
<ruan> phoniclynx: go to computer, right click hard drive
<phoniclynx> no its somewhat unusual
<metta> so you go to places > Music and it opens Rhythmbox?
<phoniclynx> but Cario-Dock is also doing it
<ruan> phoniclynx:right click hard drive, properties, open with, select open folder
<phoniclynx> correct
<metta> phoniclynx: are you talking to me?  use tab complete
<metta> !tab | phoniclynx
<ubottu> phoniclynx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Prinler> Im attempting to run the update manager. when it opens it find some packages that need updating. When i click install updates is comes up with "Requiers installation of untrausted packages" not authorized sources? How can i fix this?
<ruan> requires installation of untrusted packages? don't install it if you don't trust it?
<metta> life is so stupid viruses
<Prinler> how can i not trust smba?
<phoniclynx> i'm not sure what u guys mean?
<WuLi> phoniclynx... make a folder on the desktop, open with, select, etc
<phoniclynx> not used IRC in years
<ruan> Prinler: then you can install the untrusted packages
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade    Thanks
<phoniclynx> Well done WulI.. that solved it :D
<Prinler> ruan, thanks for your permission, how does one tell the computer to authorize my packages with out giving me greif?
<Prinler> ActionParsnip, ok gimme 1 min
<metta> that made no sense
<leapy0yo> is there a way to change all the extension of muiltple files in a directory to some other extension?
<WuLi> welcome phoniclynx
<ruan> Prinler: well,  it's simply a warning
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: http://lab.artlung.com/unix-batch-file-rename/
<leapy0yo> ty
<metta> leapy0yo: certainly.  i don't know how though.  i'll ask in #bash
<metta> after i do a google search
<Prinler^Lin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576325/
<ruan> now there's pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> Prinler^Lin: you didnt run the command I gave
<Prinler> ruan, yes warning me its stopping me... no farther action can be proformed.
<ActionParsnip> Prinler^Lin: if you COPY it, you won't make mistakes, thats why I give the exact command
<Prinler> ActionParsnip, After doing these commands the update manager is working
<leapy0yo> can for input muiltiple different files like  for i in *rm *.htm   ; do ...  ?
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: cool but when someone gives you a comand to run, just copy it so you dont screw the command and potentially damage your OS
<Prinler> ActionParsnip,  you gave me 2 commands seperated by a ;
<b0ng01> anyone up that use codeblocks with ubuntu?
<b0ng01> uses*
<ActionParsnip> Prinler: read your 2nd command, and then read what I told you to run.  You should copy them as ONE command, the interpretter will know to run the commands one after another
<ruan> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D6B6DB186A68F637
<Prinler> ActionParsnip, i see my error. typo. Copy and paste dont work in RL :) 2 different computers :)
<b0ng01> With how ubuntu's security is setup ie... sudo everything do you have to setup a script to sudo the privelege to work with certain files?
<ruan> b0ng01: you can run the script as sudo
<rainstake> Anyone know how to solve the error code: "package in inconsistent state"  I was trying to reinstall caine-from-deb.
<area51pilot> anyway to troubleshoot printing adding a printer to LOCALHOST?
<Prinler> Just so i understand, i have to run an apt-get update every time i get this error?
<ruan> b0ng01: depending on which files you're working with
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: did you get the latest HPLIP?
<area51pilot> I uninstalled and reinstalled from synaptic
<_klk_1> hi all
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: no, go to the HPLIP site and get the latest HPLIP
<_klk_1> where can i learn how to set up a software RAID for ubuntu desktop 10.10?
<area51pilot> action: OK
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rainstake> I need help with the error message, "package in inconsistent state" when using Distribution Upgrade.
<c|oneman> how can I determine which version of linux I'm using via console, and how do I install apt-get if yum install apt fails
<vito> ciao a tutti
<hiexpo> rainstake, caine from deb will make a mess so just download the caine iso and use it live seems to work better than the caine from deb
<rainstake> Okay.
<rainstake> but how to get my system clean of it, now?
<ActionParsnip> c|oneman: lsb_release -d
<hiexpo> rainstake, yes i had the same problem could get rid of it ended up reinstalling ubuntu after that mess
<rainstake> Gosh!
<rainstake> REally.
<hiexpo> really
<rainstake> Well, I still didn't make an image, but I guess that's what I have to do.
<rainstake> Thanks for your advice.  Any other advice before i reinstall and leave this irc?
<hiexpo> no just do the reinstall like i said will work better coulddo a rm -f but better to do a fresh install now
<Fudge> how d oyou chagne keyboard layout in cli
<Fudge> change
<jifli> is there an image viewer for linux that does a low-res rough decode then a high-quality one like picasa does?
<area51pilot> downloaded current hplip but it wont execute from term
<rainstake> Need advice for installing warzone2100 via command line?
<area51pilot> says it cant open
<Fudge> trying to find command line alternative to keyboard layout, changing from UK to australia or USA. can anyone help
<mutilator> hey all, installing 10.10 livecd to a usb stick
<mutilator> and i get Can not mount /dev/loop0
<hiexpo> should be like /dev/sdb or something like that
<ruan> sudo fdisk -l
<sparky44> if i wanted to add a super small windows 7 partition to my ubuntu labtop where would i get a coppie
<rainstake> hiexpo, thanks for the info on caine.  What a pain is cain.
<bastidrazor> sparky44: microsoft.com
<hiexpo> probally from microsoft
<sparky44> or if i had a coppie legaly do i jut put the disk in and make partition like you do with ubuntu
<hiexpo> rainstake, yes
<hiexpo> it was who ever made the deb messed it up
<wolter> how do I set up a tag based search in ubuntu?
<wolter> for example, I want to tag several pictures with "wallpapers" and then I want to list all these, how?
<ruan> i would put them in a wallpapers folder
<ActionParsnip> wolter: photomanagers like shotwell and picasa can have tags in photos
<wolter> ActionParsnip, well that was just an example, take it that I want to tag documents no matter their file type
<soreau> Guys I have a strange problem with a usb stick. I've been using dd to put images on it but now it's stuck in this state where, when I plug it in, it mounts two locations for the stick - CDROM and Firmware. When I click the eject icon to unmount it for either of them, the other one unmouts at the same time. The weird part is that sdc1 and sdc2 disappear as well from /dev and I can't use disk utility or dd, they just say "cannot open /dev/sdc: No medium
<soreau>  found"
<ActionParsnip> wolter: theyonly do images, i'm not sure of all docs but thats what file odering with folders and subfolders is good for
<ruan> yep, i use folders to categorise and tag my files
<hiexpo> soreau, i have seen that problem before also so i use cp  command
<wolter> ActionParsnip, well it would be good enough for me but my nautilus search is weird, it will only search through the files I used in the last 6 months as a maximum, old search is gone
<soreau> hiexpo: To do what?
<wolter> Sometimes folders won't do the trick though, Imagine you want to put 5 tags on one file.. you'd have to put the file inside 5 folders
<ruan> wolter: or make 4 links
<wolter> ruan, well wouldn't tags be so much easier
<wolter> ?
<wolter> Anyway, if somebody could help me with the nautilus search, I would also appreciate
<ruan> well you could copy and paste the link to the 4 folders
<ActionParsnip> wolter: tags would  be more raceful, i'll see what I can find
<hiexpo> soreau, to copy the iso to the usb
<shadghost> you can add metadata tags
<ActionParsnip> wolter: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9560/  exactly as you described :)
<wolter> ActionParsnip, I know tracker has some tagging feature, but the last time I saw tracker was like 3 releases ago and was curious about if a better application was available
<mutilator> anyone else familiar with the livecd issue?
<mutilator> getting "Can not mount /dev/loop0...."
<mutilator> http://lenk.me/e5d5ca
<ActionParsnip> mutilator: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<linuxer> hi there
<mutilator> yes
<ActionParsnip> mutilator: and what media is the ISO on which you are trying to boot from?
<mutilator> usb
<ruan> mutilator: which filesystem?
<ruan> mutilator: is the usb
<mutilator> depends on what makes the livecd
<linuxer> where can i find Fat Inverted Segment tree???????????????????????????????
<mutilator> the lil tools for windows make it a fat32 drive normally
<ruan> linuxer: where was that mentioned?
<ActionParsnip> mutilator: ok, have you tested you RAM?
<mutilator> tried the stick on multiple systems
<linuxer> i want to FIS-three Algorithms
<ruan> mutilator: have you tried multiple usb sticks?
<wolter> ActionParsnip, thanks, there are some useful links there!
<mutilator> ruan unfortunatly no
<ActionParsnip> wolter: :)
<mutilator> no others avail
<ruan> mutilator: are any cds available?
<ActionParsnip> mutilator: did you test the USB consistency (its like the CD self-check)
<winds> wa zhezenmeliaotiana ?
<ruan> ^what language is that..?
<lithiumc> has anyone had luck waking a system using the dinovo mini
<winds> chinese
<rww> !cn
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ruan> lol
<g-money> i can has
<winds> 这里难道就没有人用汉语的吗？
<_Ray_> Hey, not sure if this is the correct place to ask. Just installed 10.10, on an IBM ThinkPad. However, when I cat /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/state, it says "none". /installed says 1. The tp_smapi, hdaps, and thinkpad_ec modules are loaded. How can I further diagnose the battery issue? (Basically, it's "not working," and I wanted to find out more.)
<ruan> !cn | winds
<ubottu> winds: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<winds> thanks
<bc81> i'm looking for some way to control VLC with my bluetooth headphones (play/pause, fast forward etc).  the headphones can control rhythmbox without problems, but not VLC
<ActionParsnip> lithiumc: what issue do you have?
<ActionParsnip> bc81: go into the hotkeys section in vlc and click the item to change, then press the botton on the headset
<happyaron> What are the differences between "cp -l" and "ln" ?
<Random832> happyaron: can ln do recursion?
<Stryker> ln is the natural log
<Random832> like, copy an entire directory tree, with each file being a hardlink to the one in the old directory tree
<happyaron> Random832: ah, thanks.
<bc81> ActionParsnip: i tried that, but the buttons are not recognized by VLC
<ActionParsnip> happyaron: interesting question
<happyaron> :)
<ActionParsnip> bc81: are they set in the shortcuts section under prefs?
<ActionParsnip> Random832: i think you'd need a script if not
<happyaron> Random832: but how recursion be useful? any difference if you just link the directory?
<ActionParsnip> happyaron: make some dummy data files and investigate :)
<Random832> ActionParsnip: my point is i'm pretty sure that's what cp -l does
<Random832> happyaron: you can't hardlink directories
<ActionParsnip> Random832: make some dummy data using touch, then test
<richardcavell> I'm on 10.10.  I've selected 'Move to trash' for a couple of items.  But I don't see a trash icon anywhere.  Where is the 'trash'?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Random832> ActionParsnip: ln does not have a documented flag which implies recursion; what am I testing?
<ruan> richardcavell: you can add a trash icon to panel
<ruan> richardcavell: right click panel > add to panel > trash
<Bipul`> TRash mean recyclebin and it is right downward corner
<ActionParsnip> Random832: cp can be recursive, see if the link files are the same or similar to the ones made by ln
<ruan> richardcavell: that is, if it's not already there
<lithiumc> ActionParsnip: I can not wake up the machine using the dinovo mini
<bc81> ActionParsnip: if you mean in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, then yes they are recognized in there (XF86AudioPlay etc)
<ActionParsnip> lithiumc: do you mean after a suspend?
<ActionParsnip> bc81: thats cool
<lithiumc> ActionParsnip: yes, normal keyboard works, and so does wol
<ActionParsnip> bc81: what version vlc do you have?
<richardcavell> ok thanks
<bc81> ActionParsnip: 1.1.4
<ActionParsnip> bc81: gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> bc81: which release are you using?
<bc81> ActionParsnip: 10.10
<ActionParsnip> bc81: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade     will give you 1.1.7
<ActionParsnip> lithiumc: i'm no good at suspend stuff, it can be a pain to get nice
<ActionParsnip> lithiumc: others may be ableto pitch in
<bc81> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll try it out and get back to you in a while (slow internet speed).  thanks for your help thus far :)
<lithiumc> ActionParsnip: that ok, thanks though. Yeah it took me awhile to get it to the point its at now
<lithiumc> ActionParsnip: suspend works well, and waking with different usb devices works too, just not the dinovo mini
<ActionParsnip> bc81: its released by videolan and is pretty cool
<ActionParsnip> lithiumc: well, it is logitech and they hate linux
<bc81> ActionParsnip: yea i've always like VLC, been using it for years&years.  never had a hiccup until now
<djd> but vlc does have a lot of bugs
<ActionParsnip> bc81: mplayer has been aroundthe block a few more years, its the daddy :)
<djd> but something to learn to bear for all the other awesome features it provides
<lithiumc> ActionParsnip: yeah I am getting that kind of feeling, don't know why linux runs on everything, and now everyone has a linux machine
<ActionParsnip> lithiumc: it runs because its light and the devs care (mostly)
<rigved> lithiumc: not only does it run on everything, it can be booted in many different ways too!
<Roland> hi
<Roland> i need help!
<zcatz> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bullgard> !ask | Roland
<ubottu> Roland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadghost> Roland: answer!
<Roland> i've problem with 3G modem
<lithiumc> ActionParsnip: well thank you again, i guess i'll give up on the dinovo
<Roland> model E173 huawei
<shadghost> they have problemes too
<shadghost> Roland: ALL ONE LINE plez
<Roland> i've problem with 3G modem model E173 huawei ubuntu does not detect the modem
<shadghost> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=561&sid=2c011a44b84576953b50d7db0cb1ea92
<shadghost> Roland: ^^
<snimavat> How do i create a local domain entry
<snimavat> like i used to do in win etc hosts
<snimavat> i just want to map domain name to a ip
<Ben65> snimavat: /etc/hosts
<ruan> lol'd
<ActionParsnip> snimavat: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<djd> a silly question, but have not been able to figure this one. how to access other drives in ubuntu for example like d: in windows
<shadghost> snimavat: just about any thing that you need to edit is in /etc/ so look there first most of the time
<zcatz> where do i find the linux-source ?
<shadghost> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<snimavat> gr8, thnx
<shadghost> !mount | djd
<ubottu> djd: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> zcatz: in the repos
<ruan> djd: first get the drive name, eg. sdb1.
<ruan> djd: run "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal
<shadghost> ruan: that is all in the link there
<ruan> yeah, but this is expaining the basics
<Bruce_Wayne> djd: If you want to automount them on start up... then try automount
<ruan> does automount add them to fstab?
<Bruce_Wayne> ruan: yes
<djd> wow thans a lot
<djd> that was one problem bugging me from a while
<ruan> how can i remove windows from the MBR of my other drive?
<Bruce_Wayne> I always use automount to edit fstab whenever I install fresh new ubuntu.. and then uninstall it as soon as I successfully mount all my drives on start up
<soreau> hiexpo: FWIW, I fixed it by using umount from the CLI, then the node didn't disappear and ran mkfs.vfat then pluggen it back in, looked like brand new
<djd> Bruce_Wayne:why uninstall?
<bc81> ActionParsnip: no go; bluetooth headset controls are recognized and set in system's keyboard prefs, but still go unrecognized in VLC
<Datz> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew what the -preempt kernel version is?
<bc81> ActionParsnip: oops, wait
<shadghost> why even use automount... why not just edit the fstab it is not that hard to do
<ActionParsnip> bc81: did you get the 1.1.7 from that repo though?
<bc81> ActionParsnip: vlc still says 1.1.4...let me look and see what happened
<Bruce_Wayne> because once I edit my fstab via automount.. Ubuntu will always automount all partitions on start up.. and then I won't need automount anymore
<djd> just a unwanted program later on. thanks
<ActionParsnip> bc81: sorry: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/vlc       http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-vlc-1-1-7-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-ppa/
<bc81> ActionParsnip: no worries, i'll try that one, back in 5-10
<coz_> Datz,   not sure exactly sure but you may want to google    ubuntu    lowlatency or preempt  kernels
<Datz> coz_: thanks. I'll do that
<coz_> Datz,   or in generals   "linux  preenpt or low latency kernels
<Datz> coz_: found something, reading now. thanks
<shadghost> Datz: 10.04 or 10.10
<coz_> probably  rt kernel has replaced the preemt  but not exactly sure
<Datz> shadghost: well I'm on 10.04, but not using that kernel
<shadghost> because if i recall 10.04 is simple to get lowlatancy, 10.10 is complex
<Datz> shadghost: ah
<coz_> preempt rather
<shadghost> Datz: ya, took me about 5 hours to get 10.10 working
<shadghost> but
<shadghost> shadghost@weardass:~$ uname -a
<shadghost> Linux weardass 2.6.36-1-lowlatency #7~ppa2-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 26 13:39:35 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shadghost> that was totaly worth it
<Datz> ah, interesting
<Datz> I wonder what the changes are..
<shadghost> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602827
<shadghost> that form thread will help
<Datz> great
<Datz> thanks
<shadghost> ya, i did that for getting a media stream to work proper yay internet djing
<Datz> I see
<svm_invictvs> Hola
<shadghost> I need food
<svm_invictvs> heh
<svm_invictvs> eat24?
<shadghost> more like stress for the last day
<bc81> ActionParsnip: bah, still no go (1.1.7) i'll keep poking around in the VLC settings though
<sushemsu> http://pastebin.com/UNjM7ZZa
<shadghost> http://work.failblog.org/2010/09/14/work-fails-death-to-clippy/
<shadghost> that was my day just about
<coz_> sushemsu,   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword    maybe
<bc81> ActionParsnip: i also just noticed VLC doesn't recognize any global hotkeys such as the [fn]+F9 (Play/Pause) on this laptop
<shadghost> sushemsu: was the password for mysql or something (i am guessing seing you said server, you are running lamp)
<ActionParsnip> bc81: interesting, is there a vlc channel?
<sagaci> Try simple f9
<shadghost> o nm
<bc81> ActionParsnip: hmm.. will check :)
<sushemsu> no its ubuntu server edition
<shadghost> sushemsu: in a command prompt can you sudo something with the password?
<sushemsu> basically anything that I use inside of Xinit that requires a password, says the password is wrong...
<sushemsu> or x11 or w/e you wanna call it
<shadghost> gnome
<sushemsu> that too : p
<coz_> sushemsu,  this is probably the first thing you tested,, but ,, your caps lock isnt set is it?
<shadghost> http://www.devicemag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Authentication.jpg
<sushemsu> it is not
<sushemsu> : D
<shadghost> sushemsu: is taht the screen?
<coz_> sushemsu,  ok :)
<sushemsu> stuff like that yeah
<sushemsu> but it keeps saying its the wrong password
<shadghost> and you tryed sudo in a comand line and it worked?
<sushemsu> no
<xiambax> you can reset password via single user mode no?
<shadghost> try it now
<ActionParsnip> sushemsu: if you are getting that then you are using the desktop. The server doesn't have GUI and is text only
<sushemsu> I apt-get the gnome : p
<shadghost> try sudo nano /etc/fstab and add a newline and put a # at start
<xiambax> why run gui on server
<ActionParsnip> sushemsu: if you wanted a desktop OS,why not just install the desktop?
<shadghost> because i know installing sever edition and then apt-get install desktop works perfect for me
<xiambax> BAD BAD BAD
<xiambax> if anything use fluxbox
<shadghost> xiambax++
<FloodBot2> xiambax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> xiambax: exactly
<sushemsu> cause haha
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<shadghost> or if you want to use a gnome based one
<shadghost> do gnome-core
<xiambax> i c
<trick> hey how do i upgrade/install google chrome?
<xiambax> can you explain to me why unity sucks so much?
<shadghost> but i can link you to 200+ nsa breefs on how to secure servers and they say no gui
<djd> trick: how did u install it?
<ruan> trick: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<coz_> xiambax,   :)
<sushemsu> I kinda wanted to have all the server apps default install without having to search and recompile them so I got server ed, and also wanted a gui, althouhg IM prob just gonna end up sshing into it the whole time
<shadghost> trick: google-chrome or chrominum
<xiambax> trick, via app store for ubuntu
<ruan> trick: it will autoupdate with the update manager
<xiambax> its in there
<sushemsu> brb ty
<ruan> trick: software center works too
<trick> shadghost: which is advised, google-chrome or chromium?
<shadghost> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux   for google crhome
<trick> djd: i installed via the google chrome website .deb
<xiambax> Google Chrome
<ruan> chromium is open source, chrome isn't
<xiambax> Chromium is an old linux game
<Sleepwalker> synaptic also
<xiambax> I though Chromium was the beta builds
<shadghost> trick: one is the chrome raper, the other is the backend behidn it but still is a full browser
<trick> shadghost: if i just install the .deb from there, will it properly overwrite/update my current version?
<shadghost> o update
<ruan> chromium is an open source chrome isn't it?
<ruan> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.597.107~r75357-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 14610 kB, installed size 50444 kB
<ActionParsnip> ruan: yes, the bugs logged in chromium get used to build chrome
<shadghost> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in maverick
<ruan> which is why i used chromium-browser.
<shadghost> whe you do the .deb it _SHOULD_ ask you to add repos
<ActionParsnip> ruan: I just like the bleeding edge smell
<trick> shadghost: can i just reinstall from that google web link you sent before, wil it properly update my current verison or what?
<shadghost> <-- has both google-chrome and chromium-browser installed
<shadghost> trick: if you run the .deb and it is a newer version it will update, if not it will do nothing
 * ruan has chromium installed but doesn't use it.
 * xiambax prefers chrome!
<trick> shadghost: thanks one of these days ill replay you. If i have hot daughters you can play with her once she turns 18
 * ActionParsnip only uses chromium daily builds
<shadghost> trick: i do this for fun
 * ruan loves firefox.
<sagaci> Firefox is slow
<shadghost> trick: i also read 200 page nsa how-to-secure-linux for fun too
<ActionParsnip> very slow
<ruan> not for me
<trick> shadghost: do you program too?
<shadghost> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<shadghost> trick: yes
<ruan> for me it takes 1 second to open a webpage
<ruan> at most
<shadghost> and that site shows diffrent between the two
<trick> shadghost: cool in what langauges?
<shadghost> c++ hackshell, python, x86_64 asm
<trick> cool
<shadghost> trick: what is cool, google ccdc
<ruan> ccdc?
<shadghost> Collegiate Cyber Defense Competition
<casey> i got a newbie question
<shadghost> casey: ask it dont say you have one or we wont asnwer
<casey> sorry, basically alot of this ubuntu stuff goes right over my head. sudo this, app-get that. Is there a pre-written tutorial or database to come more acquainted with ubuntu
<v1rati> I'm using 11.04. Is there a way to replace Banshee with Rhythmbox in the volume menu?
<sagaci> Yep
<casey> sagaci was that aimed at me?
<sagaci> No
<casey> hmmmmm
<casey> well can someone tell me where a newbie guide to ubuntu would be?
<shadghost> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ActionParsnip> !maual | casey
<shadghost> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<shadghost> casey: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<sagaci> Just use the ubuntu software centre to install stuff
<ActionParsnip> casey: as you use the OS you will learn, just like you did with other OSes
<shadghost> i am not sure learning is the proper tearm for getting use to windows
<shadghost> i think that is called torcher
<NinjaKemuri> Hey, I'm having issues getting my sound to work. Ubuntu detects the speakers (They're Bose Companion 5's), but nothing comes out.
<ActionParsnip> shadghost: every day is a school day for all OSes (and its tourture ;))
<ruan> NinjaKemuri: have you looked at the sound settings?
<casey> thanks for the help guys. But i've visted the install center, very easy to use. And I have used that site shagdhost but i am looking for more in depth tutorials.
<NinjaKemuri> Yeah, I did.
<shadghost> well i can link to 200 page nsa docs on linux
<shadghost> if you want indepth
<ruan> ^lol
<NinjaKemuri> I just updated alsa drivers to see if that'd help, but it didn't seem too.
<casey> lol well maybe not that.
<sagaci> Learn what you want to learn
<shadghost> http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/os/redhat/rhel5-guide-i731.pdf     //200 pages to securing redhad linux, 95% works in ubuntu if you replace yum with apt-get
<casey> I guss i am such a newbie i don't know how to phrase my question. Where is the intermediate info listed at?
<ActionParsnip> NinjaKemuri: run:  alsamixer   in terminal. are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<NinjaKemuri> Yeah, just cranked 'em.
<sagaci> casey: man
<ruan> casey: did you check the !manual link?
<shadghost> NinjaKemuri: sudo alsa force-reload
<casey> know i clicked and nothing hapened
<casey> *no
<ruan> casey: copy and paste?
<casey> in terminal?
<ruan> casey: no, the link for manual
<NinjaKemuri> whole lot of errors
<shadghost> casey: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<ruan> casey: into browser
<casey> oh i didn't see it
<shadghost> NinjaKemuri: that is normal
<ruan> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<NinjaKemuri> Okay lol
<shadghost> casey: if you ever want to know what a command does type man <command>
<casey> Sweet thats a good start.
<sagaci> casey: learn basic bash shell commands like ls cd man apt-get
<NinjaKemuri> shadghost: Okay, now what? Computer believes I have no devices.
<casey> Any other advice on where i should look to learn more about what i'm doing? (Other than the basic stuff). Sorry for being vague and thanks for all the help.
<shadghost> NinjaKemuri: did it think you had devices before?
<NinjaKemuri> Yeah
<overclucker> for i in /bin/*; do man $i; sleep 5; done
<shadghost> well fuck
<NinjaKemuri> lol
<shadghost> reload should not remove devices
<shadghost> uhmm
<bazhang> shadghost, no cursing
<sagaci> Learn to edit files with nano or vi
<casey> Any other pointers for things i may run into? (Since i'm migrating from vista)?
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: why there are perfectly good X based editors
<ActionParsnip> NinjaKemuri: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<NinjaKemuri> shadghost: alsamixer also doesn't run now.
<sagaci> He said he had a handle of the basic stuff and wanted the intermediate treatment
<shadghost> bazhang: sorry
<casey> sure did
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: cli text editting is hardly intermediate...
<casey> Hey no need to argue.
<casey> I just want to feel like I can handle myself on ubuntu like I did on vista.
<ActionParsnip> casey: just use the OS and overcome obstacles as you hit them
<casey> hmmmm....
<casey> i just feel overwhelmed
<shadghost> casey: if you want to have fun sudo apt-get install vim
<casey> i just thought there might be a nice article on migration and such
<ActionParsnip> casey: its a new environment so you will
<shadghost> and then vimtutor
<NinjaKemuri> ActionParsnip: It says; "bash: ./alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory"
<shadghost> that should keep you going for a day or two
<SYS0P^>  ntsh on ubuntu.. sneek peek http://magizian.freeshell.org/ntsh.jpg
<ActionParsnip> NinjaKemuri: did the file download?
<casey> what is vim?
<shadghost> vim is a command line text editor
<NinjaKemuri> Oh, I got it to work; but it says no sound cards are found.
<SYS0P^> vim is an editor like pico or joe
<casey> gotcha. So how do i have fun with vim?
<shadghost> my advice if you want to learn ubuntu, command line is the reasion to keep with a linux over a window distro
<shadghost> so learn the command line, and vim is the most powerfull cli editor out there
<_jesse_> casey: run through vimtutor to get acquainted
<NinjaKemuri> ActionParsnip: It downloaded, it's uploaded my alsa information.
<Sleepwalker> i think nano is easier for noobs
<ActionParsnip> NinjaKemuri: ok what url was made?
<casey> I gotcha shadghost, thanks for all the help guys :). I'll keep all that in mind.
<casey> See ya
<shadghost> seeing that then you will start to learn how to edit files in /etc/ and knowing a cli editor will help
<NinjaKemuri> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d238c1286e9744803cc4c70d01ba98f138ce2608
<SYS0P^> Magizian BBS ONLINE! telnet to magizian.dyndns.org on port 20023
<rww> SYS0P^: Don't advertise in here.
<shadghost> lol
<SYS0P^> free ubuntu shell accounts.
<ruan> SYS0P^: lol
<shadghost> i sould telenet from my honeypot
<SYS0P^> ;-)
<shadghost> SYS0P^: do you think you can hack people who read things like this : http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/os/redhat/rhel5-guide-i731.pdf
<NinjaKemuri> ActionParsnip: Earlier, I had soundcards.
<shadghost> because it is clear you are trolling for people to hack
<shadghost> NinjaKemuri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<SYS0P^>  trolling for people to hack? no. offering great free services.
<bc81> ActionParsnip: in case you're still interested, i found a thread with the exact same issue here - http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=86524&p=291875
<alyx> what is ubuntu going to do
<alyx> in 2022
<alyx> when we run out of letters
<rww> alyx: start again from A
<alyx> oh
<_jesse_> rww: is that for real? Or are you just making that up
<NinjaKemuri> shadghost: Thanks, I'll give it a try now.
<ActionParsnip> bc81: nice to not be alone
<shadghost> alyx: it may start earler then that, as i heard ubuntu may stop the 6month thing and start rolling releces
<bc81> ActionParsnip: heh,  yes it is
<rww> shadghost: you heard wrong
<shcherbak> alyx: first, x will be trouble
<alyx> why's that?
<ruan> lol x
<alyx> not enough x words?
<SirCane> can always make words up
<rww> or skip a letter
<alyx> Xenophilic Xerus?
<SirCane> xenlollopop
<rww> not like it matters anyway, they're just development codenames.
<alyx> (Xerus is an Africa squirrel <3)
<sagaci> They matter
<rww> nope
<alyx> rww: they matter to the community
<SirCane> they matter for a few people here, it matters
<alyx> who likes saying "ZOMG! I'M USING BLAH BLAH NOW! NOT THE OLD BLAH BLAH!"
<rww> only because some of the community fails at branding :\
<dimmortal> is there any way to change the default setting for "cpu scaling"?? upon reboot it seems to always default back to "on demand"
<shcherbak> alyx: nice, will make note (maybe someone takes bets on future Ubuntu names)
<alyx> shcherbak: \o/
<ruan> lol
<ActionParsnip> shcherbak: you can suggest names
<shadghost> xenophilic xenopus
<shadghost> xenophobic xantus
<shadghost> xanthochroic xiphias
<alyx> hm
<rww> offtopic octopus
<shadghost> besides, i think they started with W
<shadghost> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<ActionParsnip> shcherbak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<shadghost> w h then b
<shadghost> skip c
<alyx> O_o
<alyx> that's weird.
<ActionParsnip> shcherbak: you can add your own suggestion on that link
<rww> The first few releases didn't do alphabetical naming.
<shadghost> i started at 6.06
<ActionParsnip> shcherbak: all the way up to 20.04
<shadghost> and in the last 48 hours i have used a 7.04, 9.04 ,8.04 9.10, 8.04
<shadghost> and a 10.
<shadghost> 10.10 + 10.04
<vishnu> kdkkd
<vishnu> ddd
 * shadghost is getting distracted easily
<shadghost> du
<KB1JWQ> vishnu: ?
 * ActionParsnip just calls them by release number
<mohit> hey i m just facing problem in this ubuntu is that it sometime hangs
<shadghost> crap... i cant rember it, but there is a diffrent calander then cal in comand line
<shadghost> ah ya, ddate
<ActionParsnip> mohit: is there any pattern?
 * ruan lols at some of the suggestions
<mohit> pattern what
<mohit> ?
<shadghost> mohit: apt-get install htop
<shadghost> and look there and see if you have a resourc hog
<mohit> i m not getting it ... apt get
<mohit> ?
<ruan> mohit: why aren't you apt getting it?
<ruan> mohit: oh
<mohit> k .. u r saying to install htop applicatiom?
<shadghost> yes, htop is a nice way to visulise some system rescources
<mohit> kk .. i got it
<ActionParsnip> mohit: is it particular apps making it crash (or combinations)
<ActionParsnip> mohit: is it after the same amount of time
<ActionParsnip> mohit: patterns
<shadghost> mohit: htop in a comand prompty
<shadghost> and what are the resources like
<ActionParsnip> mohit: and can you restart x server when it does hang?
<shadghost> <--- is at 100% cpu on both cores!!! onoes
<bc81> what's the proper channel for audio-related questions?
<bc81> i mean multimedia audio (home recording etc)
<shadghost> bc81: what you trying to do with it
 * ruan 's cpu is chilling out at 10%.
<shadghost> load avrage is 2.98 for me
<bc81> shadghost: well, i'm stuck at the fluidsynth vs timidity conundrum
<mutilator> watch cat /proc/mdstat
<mutilator> doh
<Dr_Willis> 'watch' is one of those handy commands that are often overlooked. :)
<shadghost> bc81: not sure if it will help but i think that his more ubuntu-studio area
<mutilator> yea :P
<Dr_Willis> watch -n 100  df -h    <--- :) handy
<ruan> why do they rename every 2 hours?
<bc81> shadghost: bah, i was trying to join that but was typing ubuntustudio!!
 * bc81 smaks forehead
<shadghost> bc81: i tried ubuntu_studio first here
<bc81> hehe
<javahorn> i installed Win7(just by installation CD, ie no prior partition) and now installing Ubuntu , it says something about unmount /dev/sda ... How i can partition NOW either from Win7 or Ubuntu?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   df -l  also handy
<coz_> :)
<ruan> i looked up, and every 2 hours ljl and dark rename
<marz> can't I install ubuntu 10.10 without an internet connection?
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  i would guess some sort of nick recovery script in their irc client. thats failing to identify.
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you can install without an internet connection.
<marz> i won't install
<Dr_Willis> but its much handier if you do.
<marz> it would get stuck on Preparing Installation
<ruan> so they're leaving their pcs and their irc client on 24/7?
<Dr_Willis> marz:  ive done it befor with no networking..   You sure its not doing somthing else in thebackground like setting up the disks or so forth. or just crashing.
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  i would say so.
<marz> Dr_Willis: The HDD i'm installing it on is brand new
<marz> i tried canceling the installation
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you could partition it beforhand, and format it via gparted to save some time.
<trick> anyone else find that some internet vids stream much better in firefox than crome?
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you CAN install without internet connection.  that shouldent be your issue.
<marz> Dr_Willis: when I tried canceling the installation it redirected me to the ubuntu OS desktop with the icon Instal ubuntu 10.10
<shadghost> trick: for youtube go to youtube.com/html5
<marz> so i'm guessing it did not install completely
<ruan> marz: have you tried opening that?
<marz> ruan: yes opening the Install ubuntu 10,10 icon would redirect me back to the installation page but would still get stuck on Preparing Installation
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you cancled the installer  so it went to the desktop.
<marz> Dr_Willis how do i partition the disk beforehand?
<marz> I didn't know i could partition disk without having any OS yet
<Dr_Willis> marz:  via 'gparted' is now i normally do it.  'sudo apt-get install gparted'  then 'gksudo gparted'
<ruan> marz: gparted is on the livecd
<trick> shadghost: thanks, one of these days you'll be my girlfriend.
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you have an OS.. youi are running it from  cd. :)
<marz> I am tring to install the OS via flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Is gparted included now? i never really noticed. :)
<marz> I can't even install the drivers of my motherboard without internet connect can I?
<Dr_Willis> marz:  its possivle the iso image you put on flash was currupted..
<shadghost> trick: so i am a girl now... news to me
<ruan> marz: most drivers are on ubuntu
<marz> aw
<Dr_Willis> marz:  drivers and so forth.. will proberly need a network connection.
<Heavylobster> Hi people, i've got an extremely annoying issue running ubuntu 10.10 (though it happened on ubuntu 10.04 as well) on my desktop. Basically, programs keep stopping responding without warning for some time and then suddenly start responding again. Also upgrading the system is ridiculously slow, i haven't tested much to see if there's other stuff working slowly as well. Windows 7 runs flawlessly on the computer as does ubuntu under
<Dr_Willis> marz:  but only a few drivers are ever needed for my systems
<marz> Dr_Willis that's what i thought
<ruan> marz: the only drivers you need to install should be the display drivers
<trick> shadghost: that explains the menstruation.
<shadghost> Heavylobster: is your system all the way updated?
<Dr_Willis> video card drivers are the only thing ive seen.
<marz> Dr_Willis i won't even detect a flash drive when I tried connecting one
<marz> ruan: I don't have any internet connection in my room
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: i installed Win7(just by installation CD, ie no prior partition) and now installing Ubuntu , it says something about unmount /dev/sda ... How i can partition NOW either from Win7 or Ubuntu?
<marz> ruan: that's why i'm having really a hard time
<marz> haha
<Dr_Willis> marz:  try mounting it by hand.   You did check the md5sum of the iso befor you put it on flash drive?
<Heavylobster> shadghost: it is
<ruan> marz: you dont need them to run ubuntu, just to play 3d games etc
<marz> Dr_Willis i just followed the instruction on Ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:   You have a single hard drive? you are installing  ubuntu also onto that single hard drive?
<marz> Downloaded the .iso image
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<marz> use the usb software so i could boot it up using a flash drive
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you did verify the iso image was downloaded properly?
<marz> Dr_Willis yup
<shadghost> the only drivers you dont need is video card... my tv tuner card needed some too
<Dr_Willis> marz:  could be some quirk with your system and the installer. You can run the installer from  a terminal and monitor error messages.
<ruan> do*
<shadghost> it wanted the loving too!
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: is the system a branded pc or a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  if you are going to repartition a windows 7 install. i tend to do that from windows.  Windows i find can resize a NTFS MUCH faster then linux can.
<Heavylobster> ActionParsnip: desktop i built myself
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: ok what motherboard please?
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html -- i do see "Second Disk" option , during install from flash USB, after having installed Win7 in primary one.
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: and what video chip are you using?
<marzzz> and i was very excited using the ubuntu software
<marzzz> damn
<marzzz> think i have to let it go for now
<shadghost> Heavylobster: i had the slow problum before with xserver taking a lot of cpu and lagging whenever my cpu started to overheat
<javahorn> Dr_Willis:  so what i should do? first go to Win7 ?
<Heavylobster> ActionParsnip: asus m4a98gtd pro, gpu is radeon 5770 with fglrx
<ActionParsnip> marzzz: why are you telling us?
<shadghost> Heavylobster: cleaning out my computer fans of dust fixed it
<marzzz> by the way how do i partition my HDD again without any os installed into it yet?
<javahorn> Dr_Willis:  how to create space for Ubuntu from there?
<ruan> marzzz: use gparted on the livecd
<Heavylobster> I know my cpu isn't overheating, it handles stress tests just fine
<marzzz> ActionParsnip: oh sorry about that i was talking to dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: ok did you install the proprietary ati driver?
<Heavylobster> and i'm not seeing high cpu usage either
<Heavylobster> ActionParsnip: yes, it's installed
<shadghost> Heavylobster: not saying that is your problum, but still good to vacume out the computer every once in a while too
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: ubuntu is light
<marzzz> gparted
<marzzz> ok
<marzzz> thanks
<marzzz> it seems the best way to install the software is installing it with an internet connection right?
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: got the latest bios?
<Dr_Willis> marzzz:  I tend to use the 'gparted live cd' :) that a must have tool for any pc toolbox.
<simon_> morning :)
<Dr_Willis> marzzz:  it can downlioad updates and other things as it installs.. so yes.
<Heavylobster> ActionParsnip: I don't think it's the latest one, no
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: there may be some fixes there
<Heavylobster> right, i'll take a look
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: how to do partition for ubuntu from Win7 ? i installed Win7, as it asked me to do.
<marzzz> Dr_Willis gparted live cd?  does live cd means booting the Ubuntu using the medium itself without installing it to the HDD right?
<Sleepwalker> <Dr_Willis> i think parted magic is better]
<ruan> marzzz: gparted is on the ubuntu livecd.
<simon_> anyone who can help me getting the new nvidiadrivers and fixing my native resolution?
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: win7 can resize its own partitions and leave free space, you can then install to that. If you'd planned your partitions rather than using 100% space you wouldn't have this issue
<Dr_Willis> marzzz:  thats how live cd  and live-cd-flash drives work.
<ActionParsnip> simon_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Dr_Willis> marzzz:  i have had systems with no hd's befor. just used the cd drive + live cd disks.
<simon_> ok gonna try :)
<marzzz> Dr_Willis and ruan: ok thanks think I will have to wait for a while to install ubuntu, since i currently have no internet connecdtion at home
<marzzz> ahihihi
<marzzz> :D thanks anyways
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: Win7 ungraciously grabs all it has, now if it is 100%, what is the best way to go, so that i have ubuntu too, without any impact on either?
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: only if you click next like most windows users do and don't read the screen
<jiltdil> marzz: System-->Administartion-->gparted
<Dr_Willis> I always have a collection of various live cds in my pc toolbox. :) latest ubuntu/lubuntu/32/64bits - parted live disks,. system rescue live cd. and a few others. :) i also make a Multi-boot Flash drive that can boot them all.
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: boot to windows and resize the ntfs and you can install to the free space
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: donot know how to resize from there. :(
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utUvkgKAtKU
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:   ask in #windows  - its not too hard.. :)
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: Dr_Willis  Thanks, let me try.
<Dr_Willis> win7 ive seen likes to make a Lot of primary partitions.. this can cause some issues.
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: jump to 55 seconds to save listening to him prattle on
<jiltdil> javahorn: go in disk management
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: his handmovements are good . :)
<javahorn> jiltdil: and further on?
<koenig_> hi evry body ineed help with free radius installation can some body help me?????
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: its far easier to plan partitions but you have to use the tool now
<simon_> ActionParsnip, you know how to customize vertical, horizontal frequenz and the pixelclock in a resolution?
<ActionParsnip> simon_: in nvidia gpus you can set it in nvidia-settings
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: you mean external to what the video suggests?
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: yes, plan partitions and make them and install your OSes to where you decide. The video will help you for the now
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  how big is your hard drive?
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: 320gb
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  so what are you wantign to do in ubuntu? how big do you think you want to make your ubuntu install..
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html - i thought it will do the job
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: perhaps 80gb is required min?
<Dr_Willis> gparted lets you manage/resize partitions..
<shadghost> i have ubuntu on a 4 gig hdd!
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  ubuntu can work on much less.. but it depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> 80gb would work good,.
<monotux> srsly, has anyone got their hands on the new ubuntu monospace font?
<shadghost> javahorn: you can always mount your windows partition for files
<Dr_Willis> monotux:  'new' ? how new?
<javahorn> shadghost: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html -- like that it displays around 4gb, while trying to install from flash USB.
<monotux> http://design.canonical.com/2010/11/the-monospace-is-coming/
<Dr_Willis> monotux:  ive seen several ppa's and repos for the 'Ubuntu' Font. from differnt sites.
<javahorn> ActionParsnip: video is suited after i have installed Win7 or during installation ?
<shadghost> javahorn: my eeepc only has a 4 gig hdd, so no swap or anything extra installed
<monotux> Dr_Willis: it's not the same as the non-mono ubuntu font :)
<ActionParsnip> javahorn: yes, it will make you free space which you can throw Ubuntu into
<shadghost> but i would recomend 80 gigs, as your documents will just go on windows partition
<trick> shadghost: do you think the FPU is weird?
<Dr_Willis> I have 'Ubuntu' and 'Ubuntu-title' fonts here.  the title one is monospaced it seems
<shadghost> fpu?
<Eliezer> if i give me privileges for ethernet & wireless network,,do that stop keyring for  me to connect ?
<shadghost> floating point?
<trick> shadghost: floating point unit
<monotux> Dr_Willis: k
<ActionParsnip> Eliezer: if you set a blank keyring password you won't get bothered by it
<shadghost> trick: in x86, old or new style
<bittyx> hiya, i'm using ubuntu 10.10 on a hp550 laptop. all's mostly well, except - when i go into standby mode (just closing the lid of the laptop), and later open it and wake it, first i get a message like "glib-warning: getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0)", but after that, gnome starts up and everything works normally. why am i seeing this message, and is there anything i can/should do about it?
<Eliezer> i want mi desktop to connect to wireless with out asking for keyring
<shadghost> well for bittyx userid 0 is root normaly
<trick> shadghost: what's the diff b/w old and new style?
<Eliezer> ActionParsnip, how i do that ?
<shadghost> trick: old style was a stack, new style is regesters
<phoenixsampras> Help! how to play a blueray disk?
<trick> shadghost: are you talking about mmx?
<Dr_Willis> Eliezer:  run seahorse -> right click  on password:Login -> set a new password. set it to be a blank password.
<ActionParsnip> Eliezer: Applications>Accessories>Password and encryption keys.
<Eliezer> in my laptop i wont get bothered by keyring to connect,is installed like that,i have not change anythyng
<Dr_Willis> I still havent figured out why the binary name is 'seahorse' :) thats what password & encryption keys runs..
<bittyx> shadghost: but on ubuntu, my main account is also the default root account, right? i mean, that's how a fresh install is set up?
<Notes> Hello I'm running windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04, how would I access my ubuntu partition from windows 7?
<Heavylobster> ActionParsnip: updated bios as you suggested, problem still occurring
<Dr_Willis> bittyx:  the default account has 'sudo rights' thats not the same as a 'root' account.. but its close.
<shadghost> trick: mmx vs sse
<ActionParsnip> bittyx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/228399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 228399 in linux (Ubuntu Jaunty) "Closing lid results in kernel panic visible on VT-1" [High,Triaged]
<jiltdil> bittyx: sudo and root are different
<ActionParsnip> Heavylobster: gah
<bittyx> Dr_Willis: ah, okay. so is the problem that i don't actually have a root account?
<Dr_Willis> Notes:  theres ext2/3/4 drivers out for windows but ive not tried any of them in months.. last i tried them. they dident work very well.
<Dr_Willis> bittyx:  no idea what your problem is. there is a 'root' user. but hes basically locked down by default.
<shadghost> bittyx: i dont use standby but the "user id (0)" screems root to me, and you dont run as root but as a unprivliged useraccount and by defult root has usermod -L enabled
<Dr_Willis> bittyx:  you dont directly login as root normally
<Heavylobster> I'd bet the problem's got something to do with the fact that i have a fakeraid (raid 1) running, maybe linux isn't happy with that for some reason
<ActionParsnip> shadghost: root allows you to run single shot commands and they will appear to be running as root, your user is only a user but is in a special group allowing you to use sudo (and gksudo for gui commands)
<phoenixsampras> help?
<trick> shadghost: what country r u from
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadghost> ActionParsnip: sudo is a single run, sudo su to get to root is multi command
<shadghost> trick: i live in Alaska, USA
<jiltdil> bittyx: to enable root just use sudo -i and to remove root account furthet use sudo usermod -p '!' root
<ActionParsnip> shadghost: use: sudo -i   instead
<Dr_Willis> shadghost:  dont use 'sudo su' :) - use sudo -i
<bittyx> ActionParsnip: i've read that bug, but in the report, it seems that the system hangs on waking up. i just get the glib-warning message, and ubuntu wakes up normally after that, and everything works.
<Notes> Hello I'm running windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04, how would I access my ubuntu partition from windows 7?
<trick> shadghost:  u seem very asian
<Dr_Willis> bittyx:  its not suggested to reneable root either. that can cause issues/confusion  :)
<shadghost> ActionParsnip: and Dr_Willis that only works on systems people dont delet the /etc/sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/bluray-playback-on-ubuntu/ ;)
<coz_> Notes,  there have been a few applicatoins / utilites to access ext4 for windows but I have not found one that really works well
<coz_> Notes,  rather ext4 "from" windows
<Dr_Willis> shadghost:  we assume that they are using a normal default ubuntu isntall in here. :)
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - I keep ending up in tty1 prompt when booting up and I can't seem to get to the regular desktop - can anyone help?
<simon_> ActionParsnip, did nvidia x server not suppose to update to NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.36 after the "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" command in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> shadghost: if you don't have a sudoers file, how will 'sudo su' work??
<ActionParsnip> simon_: it will install the 260 for you
<shadghost> well.... there was no non-root account on the computer to start with
<simon_> it did not :\
<shadghost> well i should say no non-root above 1000 userlevel
<simon_> still says 173.14.22
<ActionParsnip> shadghost: in order to be able to use sudo there needs to be a sudoers fileto define who can use sudo, so deleting the sudoers file would remove the definition
<Dr_Willis> simon_:  one normally reboots after installing the newer nvidia drivers.
<bittyx> Dr_Willis: well, i don't need it, so i'm not going to re-enable it. i mean, it's not that this "problem" stops my system from working, it's just that i'm kind of anal about errors that pop up for no reason (and don't seem to affect anything either. (:
<ActionParsnip> simon_: then that is suitable for your chip
<phoenixsampras> Jesus i just want to watch a Blueray movie
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/bluray-playback-on-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  and the blueray companies want to milk you for every $$ they can. so they dont support linux. that means you got to work a little bit on it.
<shadghost> ActionParsnip: i think they did sudo usermod -U root and then loged in as root then deleted the /etc/sudoers
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: omg...
<shadghost> ActionParsnip: and fucked up the system in LOTS of other ways too
<ActionParsnip> shadghost: thats a lot of work, considering the intended audience of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  omgubuntu.com actually :)
<Dr_Willis> oh wait its omgubuntu.co.uk :)
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: omg.. didnt know there was such websites... cool
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yes, something genuinely useful from the site
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yep. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: makes a change from "look at tis worthless mockup" or "ooh new icon set"
<shadghost> ActionParsnip: well i cant say much more then that but it has to do with a cyber defence compatition, i can talk freely about it tormmro
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  We know you love the 'unity launch icon for firefox changes' news! :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: frontpage, stop press!!
<phoenixsampras> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/just-why-has-gnome-3-removed-window-controls-entirely/
<phoenixsampras> lawl
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: i got a copy of that, not bad
<zee313> hi
<Dr_Willis> I like the wallpaper-of the day from nasa script :)
<phoenixsampras> I like to minimize things.. like my x websites...
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: "there are other ways" apparently the trie and tested method of many years isn't good enough
<zee313> I have downloaded Qimo 4Kids . I want to try it using my Flash drive as CD? how to do???
<ActionParsnip> zee313: Qimo isn't supported here
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: yeh, i suppose thy want to force us to use shortcuts or sth
<ActionParsnip> zee313: this is ubuntu support only
<zee313> How we use flash drive for installing ubuntu?
<shadghost> zee313: you can always just make the contecnts of the flash drive a iso with mkisofs and mount it with mount
<shadghost> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shadghost> err
 * ActionParsnip is tired of all these dumb buntu spinoffs
<Dr_Willis> 'Spinoffbuntu'
<zee313> Flash drive means any data traveler which us also can say USB dongle
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - I keep ending up in tty1 prompt when booting up and I can't seem to get to the regular desktop - can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> zee313:  one normally uses a tool like unetbootin, or lili, or stuff from pendrivelinux.com or the system -> admin -> usb disk creatopr tool. to put an iso properly on a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> zee313: you can grab the 1-2-3 installer from pendrive linux, or unetbootin. Your Qimo thing has very little support, why not install Ubuntu and then add the stuff which is default on the ISO you have and then you will get full support
<Raj007> Do any of you regulars here actually bother with an IDENT daemon? If so which one should i install (lightweight) ?
<Infostar> hi from spain
<Infostar> howto auto mount --bind  /path/music  /path/userx/music on ftpserver???
<Lint> is there a way to make xubuntu as slim as XP?
<ActionParsnip> zee313: only canonical releases are supported here so if you do use Quimo we canot help you
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  i have not seen a need for the identd in years.....
<shadghost> !fstab | Infostar
<ubottu> Infostar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  why do you think you need one?
<ActionParsnip> Lint: slim in what way?
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  lubuntu is slimer then xubuntu.
<Infostar> no no no its not valid
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: i figured that. No, i was just curious, it's been a *very* long time for me since i used Linux.
<Lint> it's very slow and constantly loads CPU 100%, XP doesn't
<QumfortablyNumb> Hi from the Great WhiteNorth. CooLukucoo Coolukocoo
<Infostar> i use virtual user
<ActionParsnip> Lint: if you install LXDE, log off and log into the LXDE session it will flyyyyy
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: but thanks, i'll live without it too then.
<ActionParsnip> Lint: xp has different support so will run differently
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  if you have a low end system - try Lubuntu.
<QumfortablyNumb> Lucid has saved me a fortune on entertainment.  Does anyone know of a ten foot interface for lucidlynx?
<shadghost> Lint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Dr_Willis> QumfortablyNumb:  try xbmc ?
<Dr_Willis> QumfortablyNumb:  xbmc, moovidia, enna,  and i think theres a few others out.
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: Don't mind noob questions. Curious question - i see my used RAM at bootup (not cached/buffered) start at 400-410MB. After few hours jumps to 500, 1 day after it's 700+ (even after log on). Is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> QumfortablyNumb: or boxee
<Raj007> I might add, that's with no applications running, just desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  its using it as cache for the disk
<Dr_Willis> !linuxatemyram
<Symmetria> *hrm* can anyone recomend something good as a cpu processor test on a machine with a large number of cpu cores, I wanna get a decent processing benchmark on the machine
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  hit google for 'linux ate my ram' for a site that details it.
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: ok will do, thanks.
<shadghost> Symmetria: type yes into terminal
<Dr_Willis> Symmetria:  i do recall some 'benchmark' tools being released last year for Linux.
<Symmetria> shadghost dude, I asked for a benchmark utility, not stupidity :)
<Dr_Willis> Symmetria:  and thers some in the repos also.
<zee313>  unetbootin  from where I can get this ?
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: i meant my free (minus cached/Buffers)
<Symmetria> Raj007 linux will cache as much stuff in ram as possible, it will release it when it needs it for other things
<Symmetria> I see the same thing on my server:
<Symmetria> Mem:      66094724   65832944     261780          0    2267128   55132208
<shadghost> Symmetria: slashdot had a artical on that today truthfully
<QumfortablyNumb> Xbmc or linux mce? Xbmc looks cool. but... Has anyone tried, and suceeded with li9nux mce?  It seeems to offer evil villain-like configureability.
<shadghost> Symmetria: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/03/05/012204/35000-Linux-Benchmarks-In-a-Week
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/bkfxCM7F <=== thats the new box I wanna benchmark :) lol, my new toy
<Dr_Willis> QumfortablyNumb:  no idea what you mean by 'evil villin like.....'
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: Ahh, i read play.html (second page), gotcha :)
<Dr_Willis> xbmc is very custmizeable.
<Dr_Willis> Once you spend the time and figure out xbmc :)
<Symmetria> shadghost will go check it out
<QumfortablyNumb> You can call your house and have it do stuff for you. Turn lights on and off, talk to whoever is in the house, alert your cellphone about security breaches.... it just goes on and on...
<shadghost> Symmetria: i did not read it, but sounds like what you wnat
<Dr_Willis> QumfortablyNumb:  and do you really need all that stuff?
<dirtycookie> is there an archive of the help.ubuntu.com for offline use?
<QumfortablyNumb> I have never experiences xbmc... Maybe it's time to give it a run..
<Symmetria> Dr_Willis heh, I had systems like that installed in my old house when I was in johannesburg, and yes, I needed all of it, unfortunately it still didnt stop someone cleaning out the house :(
<Dr_Willis> I can remote-controll xbmc from my Android Phone. :)
<Symmetria> except Im pretty sure that was an inside job :P
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - I keep ending up in tty1 prompt when booting up and I can't seem to get to the regular desktop - can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  try 'startx' and look for error messages if it fails
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: run:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and see what's going on
<QumfortablyNumb> Dr. Willis: very cool; what can you do?
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: did you do a patch recentaly?
<Dr_Willis> QumfortablyNumb:  it works as a remote controll, play/pause/so forth.. shows frames of whats playing and  show info.
<Dr_Willis> QumfortablyNumb:  theres like 4 differnt xmbc remote programs out for android.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I control VLC as it has a remote interface, you just browse the files on the phone and tell it to play it rather than waving the mouse pointer around
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I tried startx and didn't get any error messages. ActionParsnip: Will do. Just a sec.
<QumfortablyNumb> Dr. W. Cool
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  Yep. got that working yesterday also.  I did n otice i had to keep reenabling the 'web interface' for vlc. Couldent figure out how to make vlc enable the web interface by default on restart.
<QumfortablyNumb> Very cool
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Yes, but I was intermittently getting thrown into tty1 even before then.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  or did i miss a checkbox/setting somewhere to make it allways restart that?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: bizarre, you got transdroid all good too? :)
<shadghost> ActionParsnip: I had a box with remote controled vlc, a good remote controled audio player (could do local and remote play) and remote controled tvtuenr card
<Dr_Willis> Not seen/heard of transdroid.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not sure I just run it and the options stick
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: you using nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  I am running vlc on a windows box as my test. so that may be why.
<dirtycookie> is there an archive of the help.ubuntu.com for offline use?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: No such file or directory.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: enable the web ui in transmission and then connect using transdroid. Click a torrent in the browser and the torrent is told to download on your PC
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Specifically the "org" directory.
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: How do I find out?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: case sensitive dude.
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: you would have been asked on post-install
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Yerushalmi> ...weird... how did I read "org" instead of "log"? Apologies. I must be tired.
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: tab key is AMAZING in terminal
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Okay, what am I looking for?
<shadghost> even more so when you are tried
<shadghost> i think he wants tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shadghost> to get last 10 lines
<Yerushalmi> Last ten lines are various things closing.
<Yerushalmi> I obviously can't pastebin it, though.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: errors
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Things with an (EE) or (WW) prefix, right?
<shadghost> or can you
<shadghost> we can get him to do mail-file command =P
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: exactly
<greppy> or use pastebinit
<Yerushalmi> First one is "The directory "/usr/shar/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist" but I doubt that's a problem :p
<Yerushalmi> Falling back to old probe method for vesa, Falling back to old method for fbdev
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: do the lines have somethihng like "error" in them
<rigved> i got the same error as Yerushalmi yesterday when trying to use Xnest. It said Fatal I/O error: something about unable to allocate resources
<shadghost> if so you can less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep error     (less to view it, the log next, | is the pipe command, grep looks for a pattren in a file, the pattren)
<Yerushalmi> No other (EE) or (WW) prefixes. But the last line is ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. Dunno if that's significant
<Fjodor> shadghost: less is interactive, thus not suitable for piping
<Fjodor> shadghost: Use cat instead, or simply supply the filename as the last argument to grep
<greppy> shadghost: grep error /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<shadghost> Fjodor: and greppy it works, i just tried it
<Fjodor> shadghost: If you "do" want to use less, though, you can search within it by typing '/' and the search string ;-)
<Yerushalmi> Does grep only find the first instance or all instances?
<shadghost> ll
<shadghost> all
<greppy> Yerushalmi: all
<Yerushalmi> Because it only found the word "error" in the explanation line (WW) warning (EE) error, etc.
<shadghost> Fj
<shadghost> Fjodor: shadghost@weardass:~$ less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep error (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<shadghost> that is two lines there, second line starts after error
<shadghost> it worked
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: was there a word or chair common inbetwen the error lines you were reading?
<trick> shadghost: your spelling makes jesus cry
<bajk-tragbar> hey, is there an easy way of sharing a LAN connection through WiFi? So I have my notebook connected to the LAN and create an Adhoc WiFi network that spreads this onnection to other notebooks?
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Not sure what you mean.
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: There were no EE lines or errors, and I copied into here all three warnings I received/
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Have a look at arno-iptables-firewall
<Symmetria> heh shadghost
<Symmetria> http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=anon-14046-9273-11967 <=== it worked :) thanks a million
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: it makes it easier to read a log file if you know there is a pattren to it so like all errors have "er" in it you can pass it to grep and look for all lines containing a "er"
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: well I found something in the Ubuntu wiki that is exactly what I am looking for, but linux typically it's fuzzing around in config files and doing this and that and not working eventually of course
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: I'm not sure what you mean - I grepped "error" and didn't get anything.
<rigved> .msg ubottu !info arno-iptable-firewall
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: never mind
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Well, on install, arno-iptables-firewall will ask a eries of questions and write a config file to match your answers
<Yerushalmi> same for grepping EE. Nothing but the (EE) error explanation line and "(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER"
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: To reconfigure, issue 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure arno-iptables-firewall'
<bajk-tragbar> okay I will have a look at it
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: and is there like a graphical frontend like in OS X where you could simply click your LAN connection and choose share?
<bajk-tragbar> (but well networkmanager is the worst thing I ever met, so I doubt it will have something easy like this)
<shadghost> Fjodor: bajk-tragbar trying to configure a firewall? if so there is ufw by defult in ubuntu, and that is WAY easier then iptables
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Well, you can use NM to make an ad-hoc network, to get the connection in the first place, but for the actual forwarding, ufw or arno-iptables-firewall is needed
<bajk-tragbar> shadghost: I just want to share ONE Lan connection (theres only one plug :D) with another notebook over WiFi
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: ah
<shadghost> i left all my papers in the lab today... but i have a printout on that
<bajk-tragbar> well, so, now my collegue plugged his Macbook in and clicked two things and now I am online here..
<backslash7> What kernel version does the most recent version of 10.10 use?
<Fjodor> shadghost: I find arno-iptables-firewall easy enough - haven't tried ufw. Does it come with a gui as bajk-tragbar is requesting?
<bajk-tragbar> backslash7: 2.6.35-25 I think
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: And ok, that means problem solved, or?
<bajk-tragbar> if there's something that is still so much broken in Linux, then it's NM^^
<shadghost> Fjodor: it wont do that, as it is a firewall
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: well, it damaged my linux honor :(
<bajk-tragbar> :D
<backslash7> bajk-tragbar: Thanks
<shadghost> Fjodor: but it is easy to learn firewall, you have ufw enable, ufw defualt deny|accept, ufw add (port) (ip:range), ufw remove (rule)
<bajk-tragbar> backslash7: don't know for sure since I use 2.6.38-4 :) but should be
<shadghost> basicaly
<bajk-tragbar> well thanks Fjodor and shadghost I will have a look at it later :)
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Well, OSX won't play with wpa-enabled ad-hoc networks, as it's not in the specification.
<bajk-tragbar> hm, right, it's WEP
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: so this ip tables thing is "in the spec"?
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: good luck to you, when i tryed to foward a connection from wire to wifi with my laptop... well i had to reinstall ubuntu
<shadghost> it is iptables (all one word)
<Fjodor> shadghost: Well, a firewall on Linux is usually based on iptables, which is also responsible for masquerading...
<bajk-tragbar> I tried this thing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<shadghost> Fjodor: ufw just provides a nice wraper arround iptables for ubuntu only
<Yerushalmi> So does nobody know what to do to get me out of tty1?
<Fjodor> shadghost, bajk-tragbar: iptables is the underlying framework. ufw and arno-iptables-firewall uses it
<bajk-tragbar> but the IPs I am getting here is 10.10.10.2 for my notebook and after changing the network config thing my lan didnt work
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sorry... totaly frogot about you
<Fjodor> shadghost: Ah, didn't see that you also said that
<Yerushalmi> hehe
<heliox> test
<bajk-tragbar> hm, maybe I will have a look at networkmanager's source and unbreak it *g* it doesnt even let me choose which network connection I need, something that every other OS is able since.. always?
<Fjodor> shadghost, bajk-tragbar: And arno-iptables-firewall has worked well for me in the past and is easy to (re)configure via "sudo dpkg-reconfigure arno-iptables-firewall"
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: truthfully i have no ieda, i have been trying to keep fucked up linux systems running all day... and i dident even get arround to getting gui working
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: How do you mean?
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: In Windows, if I disable a network adapter, it's DISABLED. In KDE when I disconnect a network, it instantly reconnects
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: try this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bajk-tragbar> shadghost: nope, i'll look into it
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: try ifdown
<bajk-tragbar> again: I don't like config files and terminals
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: or /etc/init.d/networking down
<shadghost> if you want _all_ networks down
<bajk-tragbar> shadghost: another case: I have a LAN cable plugged in but want to go online using WiFi or cell network, it doesnt let me
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Well, I'm using GNOME and the nm-applet does let me disable network interfaces. Try #kubuntu for that, perhaps?
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: you can bring down one interface with ifdown and ifup
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  how did you get into there?
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: I already filed a bug report long ago but nobody cares^^
<shadghost> look at the man pages
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Sorry to hear
<bajk-tragbar> shadghost: but then again, I want to click on the network thing, click the little X and than I am all set
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: it makes me tear up little teddybears sometimes in the office^^
<Yerushalmi> coz_: I end up in tty1 when I boot up. It started intermittently last week, but usually if I restarted a couple of times I'd eventually get out of it. As of last night, no more. I appear to be permanently stuck.
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: i have _NO_ ieda how to use gui for networking
<bajk-tragbar> hmm... *think* good time to look into the materials and write one myself :)
<coz_> Yerushalmi,   did you try   sudo  restart gdm
<bajk-tragbar> the situation is: The computer is connected with a LAN cable and a stupid proxy that doesnt let you out if youre not logged in (Novell stupid), so Linux doesnt get into the internet. Then I plug in my smartfone and want to tether. But then the networkmanager doesnt let me go through the mobile while the cable is still plugged in
<shadghost> infact if i know how to do something a gui way and a command prompt way, 95% of the time i use the comand prompt way
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm restart  (also)
<bajk-tragbar> if I just plug out the cable, everythings fine
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: I dunno about the KDE interface to nm, but perhaps someone in #kubuntu might...
<Tabs> exit
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: you are in kde... well
<shadghost> that make a big diffrance
<bajk-tragbar> isnt networkmanager used in both ubuntu and kubuntuß
<shadghost> because i found how in a gnome way
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Yes, but the gui might be different
<Dr_Willis> network manager also has cli commands i recall..
<shadghost> because i have this thing that looks like two arrows up in the uppwer right of my screen with the title bar and right clicked on it
<darek> darek
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: NM is sort of a daemon that you interact with via cli or guis
<Yerushalmi> Both those commands, coz_ and Dr_Willis , give me "restart: Unknown instance:"
<bajk-tragbar> so and the kde interface is f***ed up?^^
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  if that doesnt work I am going to suggest   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if anything needs to be updated/upgraded
<bajk-tragbar> well there's nobody home in #kubuntu or #kde^^
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Apparently if you say so - wouldn't know myself, though
<Yerushalmi> coz_: How do I get a network connection running in this prompt?
<Fjodor> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  did you install /  uninstall /  compile anything just before this started
<shadghost> 01:05 -!- Irssi: #kde: Total of 342 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 341 normal]
<shadghost> i think _somone_ has to be there
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  mm  good question...  so there is no network connected at t his point?
<Yerushalmi> coz_: Yes and no. I'd been intermittently getting thrown into this prompt for the last week or so, but usually a couple of restarts and the computer would behave.
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  and this is ubuntu 10.10 ... yes?
<Yerushalmi> coz_: Last night I ran an update that included the new linux kernel and new version s of firefox.
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i saw similer issues during beta testing if gdm was not startingup properly/waiting for nvidia drivers to get going..
<flexd> Uh, i just installed ubuntu yesterday and the color scheme seems a bit.. off
<Yerushalmi> 10.04, I believe.
<flexd> It's too dark/odd? Not sure if it's just displaying wrong
<Yerushalmi> coz_: But only firefox appeared to install; the new kernel didn't appear in the grub menu when the computer rebooted.
<naveendhanuka> hello all
<coz_> Yerushalmi,   next time you boot   hold the left shift key down the whole time untill  you get the grub  menu... try booting into a previous kernel
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common
<Fjodor> flexd: Have a look in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Yerushalmi> coz_: And running apt-get update and upgrade indicates that the kernels need to still be installed.
<flexd> Fjodor: changing between the themes doesn't really make a difference, still looks odd
<Fjodor> flexd: Lets you select other themes. If they seem odd as well, you are more sure that there is an actual display problem
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  ok sudo apt-get install -f
<Fjodor> flexd: Ah, ok
<flexd> one sec, trying to remember the thingy to take a screenshot hrm
<Yerushalmi> coz_: I tried several different kernels and none of them work. Also, I couldn't install the new kernel without a network connection.
<Fjodor> flexd: Can you describe "odd"?
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-session
<shadghost> may work better
<flexd> Fjodor: If i can take a screenshot, yes.
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  ok I am puzzled  you might want to try the other suggestions given
<flexd> Unless that shows up as completely normal on your screen (and my laptops), then i'll at least know
<Yerushalmi> sudo apt-get install -f gives me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded"
<Fjodor> flexd: I think that it may very well look normal on other machines
<flexd> Fjodor: yeah.
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: try the dpkg-reconfigure stuff
<coz_> Yerushalmi, so you have internet connectivity
<flexd> it's a ATI HD4870 card, drivers installed
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Tried both those dpkg-reconfigure commands. I didn't get any messages, it just waited for a moment and gave me a new prompt, is that normal?
<flexd> 22" ASUS monitor and 19" samsung monitor
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: that means nothing got configured
<shadghost> i think
<Fjodor> flexd: Which drivers? Proprietary or open source?
<shadghost> you can try startx
<bajk-tragbar> well, maybe I will try wicd instead, this worked quite fine all the time and I think in KDE you can change the backend ujsed for network configuration in Information Sources control panel
<flexd> prop
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Ok, I don't know it but it may be good :-)
<flexd> Fjodor: Just tried resetting my monitor and it got even odder
<flexd> So it's a color/balance thing i think
<Yerushalmi> Ah, startx. I saw startx on a forum and tried it . My screen goes black as if it's going to load something, and then gives me back the prompt. It loaded a whole bunch of loading-stuff text, ith the last line "Waiting for X server to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log"
<Fjodor> flexd: have you tried the open source ones?
<flexd> Fjodor: No, i didn't know they existed.. and won't that leave me without hardware acceleration ?
<Guest34678> Hi , What is the programming Talk channel pls ?
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo xinit gdm
<coz_> Guest34678,  I am not sure w hat you mean  "Talk" channel
<bajk-tragbar> hm and any ideas why Policykit doesnt save my permissions anymore? I can click "Remember authorization" all the time, it doesnt remember it the next time I for example install a package
<Fjodor> flexd: They work very well on my laptop and since ATI has opened the specs, you *do* get accell :-)
<coz_> Guest34678,  unless you mean #ubuntu-offtopic
<icedtea> Guest34678: depends on what programming language
<flexd> Hm
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: That did basically the same thing. Same closing message too.
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: i think it only rembers it for 15 min
<coz_> Guest34678,   you want the development channel? or just a channel for programming?
<bajk-tragbar> shadghost: in 9.04 therre used to be a polkit configuration interface but it is gone now (I think because of some issues?)
<bajk-tragbar> and I certainly dont want to dig through man pages
<Guest34678> coz_ , actually i needed both.
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: can i can tail /var/log/kern.log
<bajk-tragbar> lol. in wicd I could choose "Create ad-hoc network" and then say "Enable internet onnection sharing".. o.O does this work now?
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: can i can tail /var/log/kern.log
<shadghost> bajk-tragbar: ignore that
<shadghost> lol
<bajk-tragbar> np^^
<coz_> Guest34678,  well there  is #programming  for general stuff... for ubuntu specific  there is  #ubuntu+1  #ayatana < for Unity developers
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: How much of that is the command?
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Well, give it a try :-)
<shadghost> tail /var/log/kern.og
<shadghost> tail /var/log/kern.log
<bajk-tragbar> unfortunately, my collegue is now skiing and his macbook has a pw :(
<bajk-tragbar> but well, this evening I will try it :
<bajk-tragbar> :)
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: There are a few segfaults there.
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: But be aware that if you are going to share with an OSX host, you can't use wpa/wpa2
<shadghost> like
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: and ok, good luck :-)
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: wicd also only let me choose wep^^
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Ah, ok
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: have you ever doen a memtest on your ram
<Yerushalmi> console-kit-dae[1061]: segfault at 2b7a50c ip 00ad6ece sp bf8c8ef0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1[ab1000+c8000]
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: I did this morning, all passed.
<dejan_> can I download php file from a website if I know its url with wget?
<Yerushalmi> There were four segfaults here, two on console-kit-dae, one on x-session-manag, one on gdm-binary
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: GNOME nm-applet lets you use wpa/wpa2 but since it isn't in the official specs, only other Linux (or possibly only Ubuntu) hosts will be able to connect
<Yerushalmi> all of them error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.1
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: that sigfalt appears normal
<Yerushalmi> There's such a thing as a "normal" segfault?
<Fjodor> flexd: In other words, I recommend that you try out the open source drivers, if for nothing else, to see if they have the same problem. If so, you might have a hardware problem on your hands...
<bajk-tragbar> any ideas why 2.6.38 kernel is no longer available for maverick?
<bajk-tragbar> now there are only packages for natty? I installed it on my notebook using the kernel ppa but now it seems to be gone?
<dejan_> can I wget this www.example.com/aa.php ?
<bajk-tragbar> on the repositories
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: well it is a knowen bug the console-kit one
<Yerushalmi> Want me to copy over one or more of the others?
<flexd> Fjodor: Nonsense, it worked perfectly fine in windows (and still does) when i reboot.
<flexd> I don't see how the open source drivers will make a difference, it's a color/lightness problem ?
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Well, just download and install the natty packages. They should work
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: do you know what gpu the computer has
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: hm, so I need to change the sourecs.list to natty at the kernel ppa?
<flexd> It actually seems specific to one monitor even. My 22" ASUS MW221
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Nope, it's an inherited computer, how do I find out?
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: because I definitly need the 38 kernel on my notebook
<Fjodor> flexd: Well, then set it right on that monitor?
<flexd> The second monitor, 19" Samsung 930bf seems to be showing colors good
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Indeed
<flexd> Fjodor: trying :)
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: thx, I'll give it a try :)
<shadghost> type lspci
<Dr_Willis> flexd:  ive seen video cards and cables get bad pins/wires and really mess up colors. is this a DVI or vga cable?
<shadghost> and somewhere in there
<Lint> why if everything is called 'lightweight' in ubuntu it means it's carp? like lxde... :fury:
<flexd> DVI
<Fjodor> flexd: My concern is, though, that since you say that it works fine in Windows, that leaves us with the drivers as the likely culprit
<flexd> Hm, hold on. I can take a really crappy photo with my phone :D
<dejan_> can I download php files with wget?
<SirCane> flexd monitors can have color calibration files, you sure the asus doesn't have one in linux that its using and you're not using one in windows?
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  why do people expect 1000000+ useless features in somthing claiming to be lightweight.. do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: Error gathering http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<flexd> SirCane: That i don't know, i've googeled for color profiles
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: 2 secs
<Lint> sure, i want to create a shortcut and change dbl click speed in that "wonderful" de
<bajk-tragbar> yep there is no such folder natty on the server
<david> hello
<SirCane> asus usually have pretty good support on their website for the products, you might find windows profiles to use... at least you know they exist then
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: I see that now. Then the maverick repo should be fine, no?
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: Otherwise, download the packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Yerushalmi> ?
<rigved> dejan_: you can download any file with wget
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: well i didnt insall a mainline kernel
<flexd> SirCane: yeah
<dejan_> rigved how to download php file whenn I download it it isn't php code there
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: I'm faily sure that you did. kernel-ppa kernels are mostly mainline, aren't they?
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor: hmm okay the kernel is there when entering 2.6.38 but not on my main machine. is it a wrong architecutre or something?
<bajk-tragbar> okay
<SirCane> dejan_ you need the phps file
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: How do you mean?
<bajk-tragbar> how do I find out whether I am using a 32 or 64 system?
<bajk-tragbar> bit
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: uname -a
<bajk-tragbar> thx
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: +1 deadend
<flexd> SirCane: For my monitor Asus has 12 manuals and nothing else for download. Sweet :-P
<rigved> dejan_: give it the url as the input, no the path to the file
<hihihi100> im trying to install egoboo from source, last version, but when I extrat the tar.gz, this is what happens: gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<hihihi100> tar: Child returned status 1
<hihihi100> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<phoenixsampras> blueray makemkvv works!
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: What's that mean?
<hihihi100> whats does that mean?
<SirCane> flexd should be good to go then, tried connecting monitor to another video port?
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: i was trying to see if we could just install nvidia or ati drivers
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  sounds like that archive is bad. or you are extracting it wrong.
<rigved> dejan_: wget http://example.com
<arkanabar> who's making the best/ most reliable HDs these days?
<hihihi100> so how do I extract it?
<Yerushalmi> ah.
<mmo|> Hi, I have a problem that when transfering files from my server (an old fit-pc 1-0) the transfers are at first as fast as one would expect (about 11-12 mb/sec) but then after a while drops A LOT - down to about 1 mb/sec. I am using vsftp to transfer over a local network to another ubuntu machine connecting with gftp. Any ideas what might be wrong? soe buffer filling up or..?
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<iflema> bajk-tragbar: currently or capable of?
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dejan_> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  i always just use 'unp'
<LunaVorax> I have two Backup HDDs (lets say HDD1 and HDD2) and I don't know what files are on boths HDDs wasting space. Threre fore I would like to know if there's a tool to discover it and therefore remove every file that is duplicate on HDD2. Can anyone help me with that ?
<dejan_> rigved but that way i will download whole website ?
<krzys123> Hi I wonder about buying laptop. It should be safe enough, quite cheap and have compatibility with linux. I'll use it for most time for programming and surf in internet. I prefer Lenovo Thinkpads and Sony. Thought about Thinkpad T510 but Im uncertain about resolution. Its not necessarily to be very portable or have the best graphic card. What do u think about it?
<bajk-tragbar> iflema: well, it should be a 64 bit system but I dont know why but it is running the 32 bit version. I was sure I did download the 64 bit version, but well, shouldnt make much of a diference?
<hihihi100> i have compiled like 8 programs, 1st time this happens,
<arkanabar> LunaVorax: might try grsync.
<rigved> dejan_: wget http://exmaple.com/in/this/folder/
<phoenixsampras> thanks finally i can see blueray on ubuntu
<bajk-tragbar> I think I copied the images of my virtual box (which are 32 bit) onto the usb
<Fjodor> mmo|: Have a look at http://gettys.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/introducing-the-criminal-mastermind-bufferbloat/
<rigved> dejan_: you will get everything in that folder
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: do you have in /etc/X11/ a xorg.conf.back (or something that looks like a backup file for it?)
<bajk-tragbar> Does 64 bit make much of a difference on this machine than a 32 bit linux? (Core i5 2x2,53 GHz, 4 GB Ram)
<bajk-tragbar> it's the generic-pae kernel
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  i tend to use 64bit whenever i can.
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Actually, this was weird. Having gone to various forums looking for solutions I went and checked that out
<Fjodor> bajk-tragbar: I don't think it makes much of a difference, no. I do use the 64-bit version myself, though
<dejan_> rigved how to get everythig just in that folder
<LunaVorax> ok arkanabar thanks
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  ive heard the pae kernel is  not as efficient as a real 64bit kernel also.
<flexd> SirCane: The other monitor is connected to the other port, and yea.
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: I have an xorg.conf.failsafe. I do not have an xorg.conf in and of itself.
<dejan_> just in folder example.com/
<bittyx> dejan_: check your private messages
<bajk-tragbar> Fjodor and Dr_Willis: I didnt notice a difference till I wanted to install a 64 bit kernel and it said "wrong architecture" :D but I will re-install it when natty comes and use a proper 64 bit, so no need to do anything by now :)
<mmo|> Fjodor: thanks a lot, I will :-)
<bajk-tragbar> so, restarting :) new kernel
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsave /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ehidle> morning
<Fjodor> mmo|: Np :-)
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Tried that. Still booted to tty1.
<shadghost> damn
<rigved> dejan_: i just checked. if you give http://url.com/file.ext it will download that specific file
<Lint> hihihi100, uncompress it manually and see where theerror lies
<flexd> Anyway trying a reboot, did some sort of auto adjustment and it reset y resolution to 1280x1024 :s
<shadghost> you tryed to boot into safe mode
<rigved> dejan_: what do you get when you give it the name of the php file
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: You mean recovery mode?
<dejan_> it seems i cant dl php files :)
<hihihi100> lint, how do I manually uncompress? I cannot use ark or archive manager to even see whats in the tar.gz
<shadghost> ya
<dejan_> just html code i guess
<Lint> hihihi100, gzip -d ...tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  i use the 'unp' command i mentioned earlier.
<Dr_Willis> hihihi100:  its very likely that archive is bad then..
<hihihi100> by bad i assume you mean corrupted...
<rigved> dejan_: i just downloaded a php file using wget. it works
<Lint> how to create a shortcut in LXDE??
<Dr_Willis> unp archivename
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Yes. I tried every option under there, too.
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: ready for drastic options?
<rigved> dejan_: what url are you trying to use?
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: I tried running in failsafe graphic mode, and got a whole screenfull of errors - but it went by too quickly for me to see.
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: apt-get purge xserver-xorg
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Let's be sure i have an internet connection before I do that :)
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: yes, that would be a good ieda
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  i seem to have a '~/Desktop/someshortcut.desktop' here thats giveing me a shortcut to a program on my lxde desktop. Im not sure how i made that however.. I am using a gnome/kde/lxde system. so its possible it came from gnome.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: if you have boot logging enabled, then you can have a look at those errors
<Yerushalmi> rigved: How do I know if I do, and where do I get the errors?
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  if i right click on a menu item. it has a 'add to desktop' entry also it seems
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: Maybe I'll get lucky and if I install that kernel that isn't installed yet it will work. How do I do so?
<shadghost> rigved: we looked at Xorg.0.log and syslog
<rigved> Yerushalmi: /var/log/boot
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: uname -a
<rigved> Yerushalmi: also in /var/log/boot.log
<Yerushalmi> What command should I use to read those files?
<shadghost> cat, less, more, nano, vi
<rigved> Yerushalmi: cat /var/log/boot
<shadghost> all of thoes will work
<shadghost> lol
<rigved> Yerushalmi: or vim
<Lint> ...but not any way to edit it afterwards :sad:
<shadghost> i recomend less
<shadghost> so less /var/log/boot.log
<flexd> SirCane, Fjodor thanks for the help
<flexd> It looks a bit better now after resetting the monitor a few times and reboot, no idea why.
<Yerushalmi> "less boot" (when I'm in the right directory) gives me (Nothing has been logged yet."
<flexd> I still feel the colors are odd but that might just be the silly blue white on black on light blue color scheme :s
<shadghost> boot.log
<Yerushalmi> "less boot" is the funniest command I've ever typed, I must say.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: ya check boot.log
<OY1R> how can i see what device my usb soundcard is? (dev/dsp something) i need to point programs to my usb sound card.
<Yerushalmi> "less boot.log" gives me the results of an fsck I ran, probably from a long time ago, followed by " * Starting AppArmor profiles"
<Yerushalmi> It's only three lines.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: boot logging is not enabled, that's why it says nothing logged. after you start boot logging, restart and then check
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: uname -a
<Yerushalmi> Linux Glados 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Lunux
<Yerushalmi> er... Linux.
<Fjodor> flexd: Happy to help, if it was only just a little. I still don't think it would hurt to use the opens source drivers, though ;-)
<Yerushalmi> rigved: How do I start boot logging?
<Yerushalmi> I'm starting to suspect that uname -a contains the real reason I've been having so many problems with this computer since day one.
<Yerushalmi> In retrospect, naming my computer "Glados" was just asking for problems.
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  but the cake is a lie!
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: So, apparently, is the user-friendliness of Linux :)
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  ive rarely had any issues with  it..
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  user friendly ness - excuess for people to be lazy :)
 * Dr_Willis goes back to defragging his windows machine..  going on 4 hrs now..
<Yerushalmi> Let's see, I spent two months trying to get hibernate to work, I have that recurring initramfs boot problem, I have that thing where I can't turn my wireless back on if I've turned it off unless I reboot...
<flexd> Dr_Willis: :D
<rigved> Yerushalmi: sudo vim /etc/default/bootlogd
<rigved> Yerushalmi: change the No to Yes in the logging option. then restart
<Yerushalmi> rigved: vim: command not found
<hihihi100> i need help cd'ing to a folder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576394/
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: linux-image-2.6.35-26-generic
<shadghost> do you have that in apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i cant even get hibernat5e to work properly in windows... just to many programs have to many issues..
<rigved> Yerushalmi: sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<erUSUL> hihihi100: cd "dir with spaces"
<Lint> also lxde crash SESSION manager on CHANGING wallpapers... definitely improvement over XP
<adrixo> hi
<rigved> Yerushalmi: change the logging to Yes. then restart
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: ...then I had that thing where my internet connection simply drops and I can't turn it on unless I log out, log in under another user, log out and log in again, and then I had that thing last week when my desktop disappeared.
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: And now this.
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  i change wallpaper here. no issues...
<erUSUL> hihihi100: another trick « cd dir\ with\ spaces » also you can use tab completion
<erUSUL> !tab | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hihihi100> erusul, tahnks
<Yerushalmi> rigved: The gedit command gives me a segfault.
<shadghost> you cant gedit with out xserv
<shadghost> you want nano or vi
<rigved> Yerushalmi: use any text editor. sudo vi /etc/default/bootlogd
<shadghost> i recomend nano, as it is easier to learn
<Fjodor> Yerushalmi: Perhaps you should boot the memtest option if you keep getting segfaults...
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo nano /etc/defaults/bootlogd
<rigved> Yerushalmi: i didn't know that you did not have X started
<Raj007> memtest won't detect any CPU faults.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: use nano, vi any one
<Dr_Willis> nano 'easy' once you learn that ^ = use the control key. :)
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: do you have a network connection with it
<rigved> Yerushalmi: just change the logging option to Yes. then restart
<Yerushalmi> I've never used vi. I appear to be stuck or something.
<Fjodor> Raj007: No, but bad ram may cause bad data to get to programs, making them segfault...
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: do :q
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  esc :q  to quit
<shadghost> err
<shadghost> :!q
<grozamorei> using ubuntu for a long time. first time see something like that - can't change rights and flags with $chmod command! for $sudo chmod -R a=rwx * or sudo chmod -R 777 * changing is not working! every file still have -rw------- [600]. plz help!
<Raj007> Fjodor: CPU overheating would cause that too right?
<shadghost> because you probaly did change something
<Yerushalmi> E37: No write since last change
<Fjodor> Raj007: Not sure - haven't had that problem
<Dr_Willis> when using vi - youmust rember its a 'modal' editor.. You are either in command mode, or insert mode, or oter modes.. use esc key to get back tocommand mode.
<Fjodor> Raj007: But possibly
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I have no idea what I'm doing here!
<Yerushalmi> hehe
<shadghost> grozamorei: -R can KILL systems
<Raj007> Fjodor: yeah , i know :) like i said, COULD be CPU too.
<Yerushalmi> I tried :q, :!q, Ctrl+C, Esc...
<Yerushalmi> I think I'm stuck.
<Yerushalmi> Ah, q! worked.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: in vi, press Esc key and then the letter i. then change the logging to Yes. then press Esc key and then :wq. then restart
<Fjodor> Raj007: It could, but it never hurts to test the ram ;-)
<shadghost> ya tat
<grozamorei> shadghost, I use it in a safe directory, just a game I download and try to launch
<shadghost> sorry i dont use vi, just remverd that it needed that !
<rigved> Yerushalmi: you must have made some change and then tried to quit without saving
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Esc and i don't appear to actually do anything....
<Raj007> Fjodor: agree.
<shadghost> grozamorei: only one files should need the +x change it on taht one
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: do you have networking on the box
<rigved> Yerushalmi: do you have internet connection on that box
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  hit escape key, then the : key, then  you are giving 'commands' use q! to quit.
<Yerushalmi> shadghost: I hope so, but I don't know if I do while in tty1.
<Dr_Willis> Its worth learning vi someday... :)
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: How do I get into actual text editing?
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: try sudo apt-get install Linux Glados 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Lunux
<rigved> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install vim
<shadghost> err
<shadghost> not that
<flexd> Yerushalmi: press i?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  'rember vi is modal' - you hit i for insert mode...
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-29-generic
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I did but I can't seem to type
<grozamorei> shadghost: the point is, the command, any command with changing rights or setting an execution flag is not working. i write it in a console, nothing changing
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i suggest eitehr quiting and using nano, or quiting and running the vimtutor program toleasn vi basics.
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Or rather I can't seem to navigate
<rigved> it's better to run sudo apt-get upgrade then to install the linux kernel headers seperately
<shadghost> grozamorei: did you sudo it?
<ehidle> vi is pretty evil for beginners
<Yerushalmi> Okay, I just used nano
<Yerushalmi> To heck with it :p
<Fjodor> grozamorei: Which filesystem in on the partition you are in?
<Yerushalmi> I dunno why you guys didn't give me nano to begin with :p
<Symmetria> whats a reasonable time for a full kernel compile under ubuntu? trying to get a benchmark figure to compare my figures against
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: if you listend to me i said nano
<rigved> Yerushalmi: sudo nano /etc/default/bootlogd
<ikonia> Symmetria: there isn't a reasonable time
<Dr_Willis> I can do some complex editiong tasks in vi.. faster then the 'beginner' ubuntu users watchingme can follow.. :)
<ehidle> Symmetria: depends totally on hardware
<ikonia> Symmetria: custom kernels are not supported here
<Yerushalmi> What format do I save to?
<erUSUL> Symmetria: depends on your cpu ram and kernel config
<Yerushalmi> Oh, never mind
<Yerushalmi> It works.
<shadghost> Symmetria: forever
<rigved> Yerushalmi: change the logging to Yes. save and restart
<Yerushalmi> Okay, bootlogging is enabled.
<Symmetria> ikonia not trying to go custom kernel, trying to benchmark hardware speed :) on a complete kernel compile
<ikonia> Symmetria: don't be silly please.
<Dr_Willis> THere was some console text edfitor that was basically like the old dos editor.. but i cant recall its name. or even if its in the repos
<Symmetria> thats not silly, thats a good speed benchmark
<ikonia> Symmetria: then that is not an appropriate test
<Yerushalmi> Now I restart and enter recovery mode
<ikonia> Symmetria: sorry, the silly comment was for shadghost
<ehidle> make -j on a 2600K with 16GB of RAM takes approximately 90 seconds
<Yerushalmi> Try to open the graphics failsafe
<AndIrc> Hello world
<Yerushalmi> And I'll finally get to see what all those errors were
<grozamorei> Fjodor: oh, shi.. it's ntfs! i totally forgot this one. thx, me noob ^( i'm gonna try move it to ext4 now
<shadghost> ikonia: it is true
<ikonia> shadghost: forever is not an appropriate response for a reasonable question
<shadghost> i run my kernal compiles overnight when i do it
<Symmetria> *hrm* ehidle will see what this does, Im using phoronix test suite on its build-linux-kernel test, which I presume is building *EVERYTHING*
<ikonia> shadghost: that is not "forever" and it's offtopic here
<grozamorei> shadghost: yes i did. i'm gonna try move files from ntfs partition, could help. :\
<Symmetria> average, 111 seconds
<Symmetria> not bad
<Yerushalmi> There were a lot of invalid arguments there
<ikonia> Symmetria: I would suggest using the benchmarking programs rather than a kernel compile which can be affected by numerous things
<rigved> Yerushalmi: nano /var/log/boot
<rigved> Yerushalmi: good so you got the error listing?
<Fjodor> Symmetria: It also depends on $CONCURRENCY_LEVEL I have it set to 16, meaning that make-kpkg will use 16 threads. I have set it to that because my i7 system has 4 cores and hyperthreading, giving 8 logical cores
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Odd. Neither boot nor boot.log has changed.
<Symmetria> ikonia been trying various tests, x264 encodes, mp3 encode tests, etc are about the only tests Ive found so far
<shadghost> grozamorei: chmod -R 777 /dir/*
<ikonia> Symmetria: there are benchmarking tools available.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<shadghost> is taht what you did
<Symmetria> Fjodor heh, I'm using a concurrency of 24 since I have 12 x Xeon cores and hyperthreading
<Fjodor> grozamorei: No need to label yourself a noob. At least you identified the problem as soon as I hinted at it ;-)
<Symmetria> *hrm* my x264 benchmark hit 100.52 fps, decent
<shadghost> i wonder
<Fjodor> Symmetria: Sweet. I just didn't know if you were aware of it :-)
<Yerushalmi> messages has that same libglib segfault I mentioned earlier
<shadghost> Yerushalmi: sudo mail
<Symmetria> interestingly enough, this new system seems pretty stable, I had major problems on the old system running lucid, upgraded it to maverick and it seemed to stabilize
<Abdi^Ez> ping me
<Symmetria> got this system running maverick from day one and its 100% stable
<Abdi^Ez> ping me!
<ikonia> Symmetria: this is getting a bit out of the "support" discussion
<grozamorei> Fjodor: true, in some way. But! too bad i don't think of it myself, being a developer it's a shame. thank you so much!
<ikonia> Abdi^Ez: please stop
<Dr_Willis> Abdi^Ez:  and that will prove what exactly
<ikonia> Symmetria: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place, as it sounds interesting
<Fjodor> Yerushalmi: Have you considered running memtest86?
<ehidle> Symmetria: my GTS 450 encodes H.264 at 125fps :p
<Yerushalmi> syslog doesn't have those error messages either
<Symmetria> ehidle heh, I was doing 100.52 without any graphics card acceleration
<Fjodor> grozamorei: Could happen to all of us, I guess. And np :-)
<Yerushalmi> Fjodor: I ran a memtest this morning, all pass
<Fjodor> Yerushalmi: Ok, didn't know - sorry
<ehidle> Symmetria: yeah, but my GTS 450 cost 1/20 what your twin Xeon cost :p
<ikonia> ehidle: Symmetria #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place to continue this discussion, it looks a solid topic
<Yerushalmi> Fjodor: 'sok
<Yerushalmi> Fjodor: Appreciate the help :)
<grozamorei> shadghost: i already tried that. the problem was in the file system - it was ntfs. no matter what, i can't change rights in ntfs, just in ext-fs. shame on me not thinking of it :\
<Fjodor> Yerushalmi: sudo aptitude install --reinstall libglib perhaps?
<Fjodor> Yerushalmi: And ok, thanks :-)
<shadghost> oooo
<shadghost> grozamorei: you dont have the usergroup for the files
<thevishy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shadghost> grozamorei: i have had that problum on a ntfs harddrive
<shadghost> grozamorei: i think
<shadghost> so try chaing group to a group you are in first
<thevishy> anyone here on acer netbook with ubuntu ? how is the installation ?
<Symmetria> talking slightly more on topic, are there any SERIOUS disadvantages to running file systems on non-partitioned drives
<shadghost> !aspierone | thevishy
<ikonia> Symmetria: depends which file system
<Symmetria> (where drive size > X, it seems to be easiest to throw the file system straight onto the drive without partitioning)
<shadghost> !aspireone | thevishy
<Fjodor> Symmetria: Not sure I get what you meen. There should be at least one partition, right? Or am I missing something basic here?
<Symmetria> ikonia I'm running xfs on all the really big ones
<dejan_> how can I delete log files from smuxi ?
<shadghost> thevishy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<thevishy> ubotu didnt say anything
<Symmetria> Fjodor no, as in mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb for example
<Symmetria> no partition information whatsoever, file system on raw block device
<rigved> Yerushalmi: update-rc.d -f bootlogd remove
<rigved> Yerushalmi: update-rc.d bootlogd defaults 08
<ikonia> Symmetria: ok, but how do you have it partitioned currently ?
<bird> how to use
<rigved> Yerushalmi: run these two commands in the same order
<Yerushalmi> Sec, I'm trying to get ethernet to work
<rigved> Yerushalmi: then restart
<Fjodor> Symmetria: Ok, didn't know that was an option - obviously I can't recommend anything about it then, sorry
<Yerushalmi> I apparently only have a loopback. Okay. In the meantime.
<Symmetria> Fjodor only reason to really do it is when you have issues with partitioning because of the size
<Symmetria> ikonia at the moment Im running no partition
<Symmetria> straight on the block size
<Symmetria> block device I mean
<jiltdil> if i forget my grub password how should i overcome this?
<Symmetria> just wondering if there is a good reason to change that in the new arrays Im gonna add
<Yerushalmi> The first command gave me "Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/bootlogd"
<ikonia> Symmetria: ok, for me, that's not great, more so as you want to run this as a mirror
<Fjodor> Symmetria: Ok, well thank you for broadening my horizon :-)
<Yerushalmi> "Died at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 57."
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Is that right?
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdd               26T  9.8T   16T  39% /diskspace4
<Symmetria> thats an example
<ikonia> Symmetria: for me personally, for a production server, there are certain file systems that need to be seperate
<ikonia> Symmetria: certain ones which can be personal prefence, and certain ones which it doesn't matter
<Symmetria> ikonia heh, we only do that on the SAN's though, not on the base operating system install
<Lint> BACK TO LXDE, HOW DOES IT INITIALIZES KEYBOARD
<Symmetria> so the base operating system install is broken down into partitions
<rigved> Yerushalmi: the first part is right. not the second message
<ikonia> Symmetria: ahh, sorry, thought you where saying on your OS
<ikonia> Symmetria: in that case xfs will work fine on one "big" file system,
<Symmetria> then on the high capacity disk storage we're using base as per paste above
<rigved> Yerushalmi: try that with sudo
<ikonia> Symmetria: apologies, though you where discussing the OS
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Okay, that worked
<Yerushalmi> Now the second line
<Symmetria> I'm about to add another file system to the machine, 90TB in a single go
<rigved> Yerushalmi: use sudo in the second line too
<Lint> i have to hold shift typing it as caps lock stucked>>> any command to reset keyboard?
<rigved> Yerushalmi: then restart
<Yerushalmi> warning: bootlogd start runlevel arguments (2 3 4 5) do not match LSB Default-Start values (S)
<ikonia> Symmetria: does xfs support 90TB ?
<Yerushalmi> warning: bootlogd stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (none)
<claudio_> server irc.hf-irc.net
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  not that ive ever seen/heard about. -  You could try switching to the console and back.
<ikonia> Symmetria: I thought it had a limit of 12TB (or something like that)
<Yerushalmi> followed by a bunch of file movement things.
<Symmetria> ikonia under 32bit systems you have a limit of 16TB
<thevishy> ?
<Fjodor> ikonia: Isn't it at 2PB?
<claudio_> irc.hf-irc.net
<claudio_> server irc.hf-irc.net
<thevishy> is live usb creator same as usb creator ?
<Symmetria> on a 64bit system you can go way higher than that
<shadghost> Fjodor: i think it is bigger then that on 64 bit
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Was that an expected output?
<Symmetria> we're already doing 26TB in a single system
<ikonia> Symmetria: ahh that was it, I new there was a limit somewhere, but it's 32bit
<thevishy> !usbwindows
<Symmetria> yeah that 32bit limit made me wanna cry when we first ran into it
<Fjodor> shadghost: Ok
<ikonia> the 64bit is 8 exbibyte
<Fjodor> ikonia: Ok, thanks
<Lint> Dr_Willis, in console it's fine but in x not :angry:
<rigved> Yerushalmi: no that wasn't
<rigved> Yerushalmi: hold on
<shadghost> The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 exabyte and files with sizes up to 16 terabytes
<Symmetria> heh I was rather excited the day we got our first really huge MD1000 SAN, plugged it all in, and discovered.... machine was still running 32bit install and I couldnt use it
<Symmetria> lol
<shadghost> from wikipedia
<Symmetria> was not impressed :)
<thevishy> what software do I use to create a USB that can install bu netbook ubuntu version ?
<Symmetria> shadghost *hrm* any idea what the file size limit on xfs is?
<ikonia> Symmetria: 8eibyte
<ikonia> Symmetria: 8 ebibyte
<Symmetria> that 16 terabyte file size limit is gonna cause me problems
<ikonia> ooh file size
<Symmetria> ikonia is that file system size
<Symmetria> or file size
<shadghost> XFS is a 64-bit file system. It supports a maximum file system size of 8 exbibytes minus one byte, though this is subject to block limits imposed by the host operating system.
<flexd> Symmetria: you have a single file that is 16TB big?
<Symmetria> flexd scientific data, potentially, very easily
<Symmetria> files coming outta evlbi experiments and off things like the LHC
<flexd> Symmetria: Can't you split it up? :-/
<Symmetria> flexd heh, probably could find a way to do so, but its a pain in the backside :)
<rigved> Yerushalmi: ya i think that's fine. no restart
<thevishy> folks any idea on how to burn an iso to a USB Flash drive so that it can install the OS for me like  DVD does
<rigved> Yerushalmi: *now restart
<HF_acid> thevishy: unetbootin is a popular option
<Fjodor> !usb | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jiltdil> thevishy:use unetbootin
<thevishy> the links say usb creator software basically but what I found to download was live usb creator wonder if they are same
<shadghost> Symmetria: i still want to see a single 16TB sicatific data file
<shadghost> most of the times they are broken into parts
<Fjodor> thevishy: I should think so
<Symmetria> hrm, another random question, has anyone attempted to bond multiple network cards under linux using something like LACP, and is it purely software dependant or is it hardware dependant as well
<thevishy> Live word is a bit confusing as I dont want a CD based OS ...
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Restarting
<Fjodor> thevishy: To the best of my knowledge, most, if not all, ubuntu images can be used as both live media and installer
<Symmetria> heh shadghost I'm already starting to see files in excess of 5TB coming outta the HG project and outta evlbi stuff, and they are growing in size by the day
<jiltdil> thevishy: use unetbootin it is for making live usb
<thevishy> what is the size suggested for Linux including Swap for 1 GB netbook with 160 GB hdd
<coz_> Symmetria,  i have never purposely bond 2 network cards but did have 2 cards connected at the same time
<dxy> anyone here have manage to install ubuntu on PS3 phat 3.15?
<coz_> Symmetria,   only did that once ...no problems just seemed redundant
<rigved> Yerushalmi: after restart, check /var/log/boot
<Symmetria> coz, *hrm* Im wondering if I can bond 2 x 10G intel NICs
<erUSUL> Symmetria: bond driver is software
<Fjodor> Symmetria: I think there is something on bonding in the Networking-HOWTO
<Raj007> thevishy: depends on what do you want to do. Just normal desktop use, 1GB would be enough. Otherwise i would recommend 4GB minimum. (anyone correct me if i'm wrong)
<Symmetria> and if the software load on the bond driver is gonna kill the machine at that kinda network rate
<arkanabar> thevishy: I generally suggest between ram +0.5GB to 2x ram.
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Just so we're clear, because I don't know if you were around when I discussed it or not, but the error messages I'm trying to access are those when I go to recovery mode and select the failsafe graphics mode, yes?
<Symmetria> arkanabar I'd agree with that on machines with low levels of ram, I'd disagree with it on machines with large amounts of ram
<Dr_Willis> I always put a little swap partition on every hd i can. :) in case a live cd is needed. it can use swap.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: this should log all boot messages
<arkanabar> thevishy: I'd suggest 2gb; you have the disk space to spare.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: are you getting those?
<Fjodor> thevishy, Raj007: In the olden days, one would normally use swap sizes double the ram size, but I'm not sure if that still holds
<erUSUL> no it does not holds in the days of multi GiB rams
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Well, this time I'm not getting any messages at all, just a blank screen. Hang on.
<Symmetria> I normally run about 16gigs of swap *MAX* and thats on machines that have 64gig+ RAM, anything more than that is pointless
<jiltdil> thevishy,Raj007: use swap according to ur application work
<Symmetria> so thats a quater of the ram size
<arkanabar> I've been known to disable swap entirely with only 1.5gb of RAM, but you gotta watch your system; if RAM fills up, the system locks.
<Fjodor> erUSUL: Thanks
<rigved> Yerushalmi: check /var/log/boot
<X-Sleepy-X> hi, I need help. I am stuck at initramfs when I boot ubuntu 10.04 i386. I tried to fix some error with fsck in recovery mode and I cannot even mount /dev/sda from live cd
<searching> how to disable Ubuntu Software Center from Menu?
<erUSUL> if you plan to suspend to disk then you need swap == ram . if you wont s2disk then less swap
<rigved> searching: you mean how to remove the menu entry for the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Symmetria> arkanabar heh, linux has a habit of doing nasty things when ram runs out even if you have swap :( particularly if your ram is being eaten by things like TCP windows, heh, push your tcp windows 2 high on a linux machine, run outta ram, it will kernel panic, irrespective of how much swap is available
<searching> yes
<Symmetria> before it even touches the swap
<Fjodor> erUSUL: Doing some gene prediction as late as today, however, I maxed out my 12Gb and used a healthy chunk of swap as well. And good point on the suspend thing!
<arkanabar> erUSUL: that's why I was suggesting ram + 0.5GB.
<erUSUL> most kernel memory is unswapable
<rigved> searching: right-click on the Applications menu, edit menus. then untick Software Center
<Raj007> Fjodor: sorry for late reply, was watching cricket. I agree, i only use 512MB swap for the heck of it and it never gets used for normal usage. (6GB RAM)
<bpx-dev> guys has anyone else been having login issues after the last round of kernel updates?  System keps jumping in to terminal login and after manually starting x i have to F7 over to my normal screen to use the desktop every time, its driving me up the wall
<searching> ok thanks
<thevishy> does unetbootin take care of formatting the usb drive oo >
<Fjodor> searching: right-click on the menu, select Edit Menus
<thevishy> too
<arkanabar> thevishy: don't think so, and few people are suggesting unetbootin any more.
<Fjodor> searching, rigved: Sorry, didn't see rigveds answer
<thevishy> so what to use arkanabar'
<Raj007> Fjodor: you meant hibernate?
<Lint> why "setxkbmap us,ru -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle" doesn't work??
<Raj007> Fjodor: Suspend doesn't use any of the swap.
<thevishy> i mean i formatted manually now
<arkanabar> thevishy: let me go check out pendrivelinux.  what OS?
<thevishy> so its fine now
<rigved> Fjodor: no probs
<Fjodor> Raj007: That's one term for it, I believe, yes
<thevishy> Windows XP
<thevishy> this is a azer netbook
<Fjodor> Raj007: Suspend-to-ram
<Yerushalmi> rigved: boot.log hasn't changed.
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  that pendrive linux web site has several tools to use
<antivirtel> hello, my Chrome sends en-US user agent, but my lang of the lucid & the chrome lang is hu-HU, how can I change that?
<Lint> ffs
<Yerushalmi> rigved: boot itself is now entirely blank and I couldn't even read its contents with nano without sudo
<arkanabar> thevishy: what OS are you planning to install on your USB drive?
<rigved> Yerushalmi: /var/log/boot
<Raj007> For hibernate to work, you need your swap to be atleast the same amount as your RAM plus a little more.
<rigved> Yerushalmi: use sudo nano /var/log/boot
<erUSUL> antivirtel: in preferences>under the hood. languages and ... settings
<Yerushalmi> rigved: *nod* like I said, it gave me access denied, so I opened it with sudo, and it's entirely blank
<rigved> Yerushalmi: it's blank even when you use sudo?
<rigved> Yerushalmi: ok
<Yerushalmi> yup
<Fjodor> Raj007: Sorry, I confused myself
<Raj007> suspend to ram will need no swap
<ehidle> uh oh
<rigved> Yerushalmi: what about /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<ehidle> why oh why could VMWare not have included a simple text editor in the console in ESXi ....
<antivirtel> erUSUL yes, I saw it, every thing is hungarian there...
<erUSUL> antivirtel: then i dunno :/
<Raj007> Fjodor: urm don't apologize, heck i'm learning heck loads by just staying here and idling :) (and ofcourse watching cricket)
<antivirtel> :( thanks
<Raj007> Fjodor: i'm a nooblet :)
<rigved> Yerushalmi: tail -f /var/log/boot, tail -f /var/log/messages, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<rigved> Yerushalmi: try ^^ these three commands
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Pretty much the same they were before, all sorts of messages but they don't include those errors
<rigved> Yerushalmi: hmmm...ok
<X-Sleepy-X> not to nag or anything but is there anything I can do?
<rigved> Yerushalmi: it seems that boot logging is broken in 9.10 onwards
<Yerushalmi> Wonderful... hehe
<arkanabar> X-Sleepy-X: might look into burning partedmagic onto a live disk or some such.
<X-Sleepy-X> ok tbd
<X-Sleepy-X> thx*
<erUSUL> X-Sleepy-X: sda is not a partition no wonder you couldn't mount it. you have to fsck the ubuntu partition from a livecd. also the exact error you get just before landing in intramfs would help
<hihihi100> The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get., how can I then delete a program installed via software sources, I only get to see that message every time I try
<bilal>  can anybody tell me whats the good alternate to autocad for ubuntu
<arkanabar> X-Sleepy-X: oops, erUSUL is right!  try mounting /dev/sda1 instead.
<pehden> bleh
<Raj007> hihihi100: could you rephrase that?
<pehden> simple question what is needed for proftp conf to restrict users to home but allow certian user to not be restricted
<erUSUL> hihihi100: « pgrep -l xapian  » returns anything?
<ashyoff> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffs
<rigved> Yerushalmi: you using 10.10
<ikonia> pehden: chroot and chroot exceptions, I know this can eb done with vsftpd, not sure about proftpd
<rigved> ?
<Dr_Willis> bilal:  depends on you cad needs. I seem to recall some big name cad getting released last year for Linux.  then theres qcad, and i think 1 other.
<Yerushalmi> 10.04 I believe
<bilal> i need autocad 2006 or later
<Yerushalmi> I'm always confused by the linux version numbering
<erUSUL> bilal: brics cad ?
<Yerushalmi> er... ubuntu version numbering I mean
<rigved> Yerushalmi: well you are unable to get to a GUI environment, right?
<Dr_Willis> bilal:  if you need 'autocad' then you better check teh wine app database...
<Lint> omfg it's "setxkbmap us,ru -option -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle" that stuff is cryptic
<Dr_Willis> bilal:  theres other cad programs out.
<ashyoff> pirate software on sale
<pehden> ikonia I found something oline for it before but for some reason i cant find it anynore
<hihihi100> lol, yes raj007, It seems I installed egoboo via softare sources, but thats an outdated version, O i visited their official egoboo site and found a newer version that I installed via command line: now, when I try to delete egoboo (outdated) via software sources, all I get is a warning saying: The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get.
<searching> I have xfce meniu not gnome how to disable than
<bilal>  wine didnot work for me
<ikonia> pehden: I imagine it's the same as vsftpd's base concept where you chroot all users to their home directory, but then create an exception list
<Dr_Willis> searching:  have xfce menu ehere?
<Fjodor> searching: Try to ask in #xubuntu
<Lint> ashyoff, sense, you make none
<searching> yes
<Yerushalmi> rigved: I have a backup installation on another drive I can use for emergencies, but no, I can't get to a GUI environment. I may just need to access the data from the other installation, copy it onto another disk, and buy a new drive
<anarchist> um ubuntu numbering is easy, YY.MM
<searching> ok
<bilal> i want that program that is operated just like autocad
<Lint> bilal, with dwg support?
<Raj007> hihihi100: ok that's new to me. Someone else might help you.
<bilal> yes
<rigved> Yerushalmi: have you tried reinstalling GNOME?
<hihihi100> erusul, that command alone shows nothing
<erUSUL> bilal: http://www.bricsys.com/en_INTL/bricscad/index.jsp
<Yerushalmi> I don't have a net connection in this prompt and don't know how to get one
<rigved> Yerushalmi: sudo init 3
<X-Sleepy-X> I tried but doesn't work
<rigved> Yerushalmi: does that work?
<hihihi100> wait, I am currently downloading FGFS scenery via terrasync, now terrasync uses its own, different, terminal, could that be the reason?
<Yerushalmi> rigved: It didn't do anything visible
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bilal> <erUSUL> thanks, it works for me
<rigved> Yerushalmi: oh ya, i remember, there's no inittab
<Raj007> hihihi100: one question, how did you install the newer version ? compiling? binary download? ppa?
<rigved> Yerushalmi: this won't work
<Yerushalmi> *sigh*
<hihihi100> compiled from source (tar.gz)
<Raj007> hihihi100: ahh
<rigved> Yerushalmi: if you are in runlevel 1, then you need to get to runlevel 3 for networking to work
<ikonia> rigved: run level 2
<ikonia> rigved: ubuntu doesn't use the old sysvinit model any more
<hihihi100> raj007, I tried to follow the standard procedure (./configure make sudo make install), but the readme inside Egoboo has its own instructions. I had to follow the readme instructions, given that ./configure didnt do anything
<pehden> ikonia do you know of any site that has an example of this
<rigved> Dr_Willis, ikonia: ok. i'll check it out
<ikonia> pehden: nope, never dont it in proftpd, only vsftpd
<searching> another problem: after playing vlc system not shuting down complete
<bigslick> oi
<Yerushalmi> rigved: How do I do that?
<Tewr> Hey. I'm trying to get ubuntu 10.10 live cd running on a lg1310g laptop. I've tried starting two times with the "try ubuntu" option, but after a while stuff stops loading and I only have a black screen with a mouse. That being said... is there a chance it will work better if I use the install option instead?
<Raj007> hihihi100: well it's something i've never used. Why don't you just uninstall the compiled version, then uninstall the old version?
<bajk-tragbar> hm, any ideas why I cannot connect to a WEP secured WiFi connection? It gets stuck at "Configuring interface". Connecting to a WPA2 secured connection works flawlessly
<Dr_Willis> Tewr:  whats the video chipset?
<pehden> ikonia ok then a script for vsftp then
<Tewr> dr_willis: good question, give me a minute
<ikonia> pehden: it's not a script, it's just a config option, and those won't be valid for proftpd
<mrintegrity> cat gnome3-team-gnome3-maverick.list
<mrintegrity> cat gnome3-team-gnome3-maverick.list [A[A
<mrintegrity> can anyone tell me how to ppa-purge gnome 3 repositories? stupid question I know but nothing seems to work...
<Raj007> hihihi100: make uninstall ?
<hihihi100> raj007 I may try that if what I have in mind fails: im waiting for terrasync to finish its own donwload
<Raj007> hihihi100: just checked , it's a game :)
<Papyros> how can i find with a command all the installed programs?
<Tewr> Dr_willis:  ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<pehden> ikonia shouldnt be to different
<linxeh> are there any cloud sync tools like ubuntu one, but that work across ubuntu, macosx and windows ?
<Tewr> Dr_Willis: The screen is black but there IS a mouse, that I can move...
<mrintegrity> linxeh: dropbox
<Dr_Willis> Tewr:  Hmm. You may want to check teh forums for that card. its possible its just a bad iso/download.
<mrintegrity> linxeh: works much better than U1 too
<ikonia> pehden: it is
<linxeh> mrintegrity: ok, and is this trustworthy?
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  ubuntuone had a beta-windows client out..  theres always dropbox also.
<kantor> hello
<kantor> it is possible to make all the RAM in the system to be recognized by linux as lowmem ?
<Papyros> how can i find all the installed programs in my ubuntu ?
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: yes, but no mac client (yet)
<mrintegrity> linxeh: well, it's used much more than ubuntu one.. i been using it a long time.. 2gb free
<linxeh> mrintegrity: ok cool, I'll give it a go
<Tewr> Dr_Willis: ok thx
<linxeh> thanks
<mrintegrity> linxeh: as trustworthy as ubuntu one i would say
<mrintegrity> damn fast to synch files too
<Dr_Willis> I can even get to dropbox from my android phone. :)
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: curious, what do you use as your android phone?
<linxeh> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  samsung captivate.
<Raj007> at&t :)
<Raj007> very nice phone though.
<Dr_Willis> If you cut out all the cell phone providers that have people sayng bad things about them (many justified) then theres none to use at all. :)
<Raj007> tru.dat
<Dr_Willis> it will be interesting to see where cell phones are at in 2+ years..  Perhaps we will have a CellBuntu. :)
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for Dr_Willis
<Raj007> well, with quad-cores showing up next year :)
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for Raj007
<coz_> ubundroid
<rigved> Yerushalmi: sorry no clue. try re-installing and using the backup
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for rigved
<s7r> i have run by mistake rm -rf /etc/init.d/openvpn instead of /etc/openvpn -- what can i do to bring it back?
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for s7r
<Yerushalmi> rigved: *nod* It looks like my computer is finally, finally shot to hell. Oh well. Thanks for trying
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for Yerushalmi
<rigved> Yerushalmi: couldn't help much, but you are welcome
<|Long|> anyone know where i can turn on sftp on?
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for |Long|
<Yerushalmi> You tried, and that's what's important, right?
<Yerushalmi> Appreciate it :)
<Dr_Willis> |Long|:  install the openssh service and it should include that i thought.
<Dr_Willis> |Long|:  or in the sshd.conf file ma have settings for it.
<mrintegrity> ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 failes with error;: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3. Does anyone know why that is and how to fix it?
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for mrintegrity
<|Long|> Dr_Willis, thanks
<erUSUL> !ops | Mkaysi bot?
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for erUSUL
<ubottu> Mkaysi bot?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for ubottu
<s7r> any advice for me?
<gerry__> Has anyone successfully installed perlqt4 on ubuntu
 * Mkaysi jots down a new quote for gerry__
<Mkaysi> Sprry, i'm having technical problems
<gavimobile> folks, I accidently deleted a lot of important files with ubuntu live cd, and to make it worse, I emptied the trash bin. I found some stuff in .trash-999 however I don't see everything. do I have a way of restoring some of the stuff?
<Raj007> Dr_Willis: that is a good question by s7r, is there an undelete utility for EXTx ?
<mrintegrity> Raj007: no there is not
<jiltdil> Papyros:dpkg -l
<s7r> Raj007: don't know
<Dr_Willis> Raj007:  theres tools for that.. good luck getting any actual data recovered.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !undelete
<SirCane> gavimobile from your backup ?
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<s7r> i can;t see no trash bin on my desktop anyways
<sacarlson> gavimobile: there is a few tools that might help including package restore
<schneider_> hi guise
<Raj007> hah out :) sorry i'm happy watching cricket.
<Raj007> but was there EVER an undelete utility?
<zombie-robot> is it possible to put a song in ipad library without pc?
<Raj007> for linux based OS?
<mrintegrity> Raj007: I recovered a bunch of files a few times, problem was that parts of images were corrupt etc and some files were not recoverable
<schneider_> i cant get the logitech webcam drivers working in skype - what should i do?
<mrintegrity> Raj007: i seem to remember a utility for ext2 but could be wrong
<Raj007> mrintegrity: is there any FS which would recover it?
<SirCane> Raj007 yeah, backup
<Raj007> hah
<Raj007> so it hasn't changed.
<mrintegrity> Raj007: it doesn't really work like that.. once you "delete" a file the file system says that the space is free.. so it can only be "undeleted" until you write something to disk again
<schneider_> guys? Its really important
<mrintegrity> Raj007: if the filesystem was really saving the deleted files you wouldn't really have deleted them in the first place.. thats what the recycle bin concept is for
<Raj007> gotcha.
<gavimobile> sacarlson: thanks
<sacarlson> Raj007: I do a search in synaptic for undel and I see three packages that might work but I've never tried them recover, maicrescue, e2undel
<tsimpson> Mkaysi: just don't bring bots into #ubuntu, or any channel without asking first
<Raj007> sacarlson: it wasn't me looking for it, to be honest. I wanted to know if it's possible. It was s7r who wanted to know.
<gavimobile> sacarlson: my partiton is ntfs however I used the live cd to delete
<mrintegrity> schneider_: what does it say in dmesg just after you plug in the camera?
<Raj007> sacarlson: and he quit.
<sacarlson> Raj007: sorry I don't look back far enuf
<mrintegrity> schneider_: if you have no idea what im talking about you could try installing "cheese" and seeing if it detects your webcam
<mrintegrity> schneider_: then you would at least know it works
<Raj007> sacarlson: no apologies. I don't like them. By you mentioning all those undelete utilities in the channel, you probably helped someone who might use it.
<sacarlson> gavimobile: for ntfs there may be better tools in the windows world for file recovery
<Raj007> sacarlson: heck yeah tons of them on NTFS
<schneider_> mrintegrity: cheese detects my webcam
<mrintegrity> schneider_: so what does skype say about it?
<mrintegrity> screenshot of the video tab in the settings would be good
<schneider_> mrintegrity: my partner isnt able to hear or to see me
<SirCane> some file systems are easier to recover deleted files. fat32 you can recover from the hidden allowcation table if you know the directory location. ntfs has shaddow copies that can be recovered pretty easy
<jiltdil> use   	
<jiltdil> Davory  for data recovery it is a fornsic tool
<Flynsarmy> i can do a find -name "*.jpg" to find jpg files, but how can i find jpg, gif and png files with a single command?
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: add multiple -name clauses
<gavimobile> jiltdil: thanks, do you know how long a typical scan takes?
<Sia-> is nay special version to install on mac intel? now ve installed ubuntu everything work fine, but shutdown hang on. disabled splash screen but still hang on, reboot work fine
<Sia-> any idea what is wrong?
<schneider_> mrintegrity: any idea?
<jiltdil> gavimobile:depends upon the size but it recovers all
<jiltdil> u can  also use winHex
<barberan> guys
<erUSUL> !faq 5
<barberan> !faq 5
<barberan> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> sorry; wrong window
<CngZ> Hello, I search a fingerprint recognition software, do you know another one than fprint ?
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL: find -name "*.jpg" -name "*.png" -name "*.gif" this does not work
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: you need -o between them; sorry i missed that
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: find -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.png" -o -name "*.gif"
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL: got it, thanks
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: -o == or
<mrintegrity> how do you remove a ppa when ppa-purge doesn't work?
<jiltdil> from synpatic package manager
<mrintegrity> jiltdil: will that downgradepackages as needed etc?
<zim> Hi all. Quick Q I have just duplicated a vbox VM and changed the mac address of the network card so they play nice together but now eth0 is eth1. What is the new iftab?
<olit> erUSUL, i m using aview to view image  -- jpg format, it is giving error
<jiltdil> yes u can
<Dingens> hi there, can you please give me some help with a little emergency here? i cant mount my internal hard drives anymore. i can still "dd if=/dev/sda", mount still sees the filesystem type, but it doesnt mount it but exits without error message
<mrintegrity> Dingens: anything in dmesg after the mount command?
<mrintegrity> jiltdil: ok, i disabled the repo in synaptic, how do i downgrade the packages now?
<zim> i.e. where is ubuntu storing eth0 = mac XX:XX ... ?
<Dingens> mrintegrity, no, nothing, neither in any logs. strange thing is: i can still mount other devices, like loopbacks or usb hard drives
<erUSUL> olit: the error being? my cristall ball broke yesterday ...
<mrintegrity> Dingens: and if you just type "mount" you cant see that it's moutned
<erUSUL> zim: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<mrintegrity> Dingens: and what do you mean by dd? have you made an image of it to another location?
<Dingens> mrintegrity, no, no internal drives at all are mounted
<zim> erUSUL: Many thanks
<mrintegrity> Dingens: what is the os booted from?
<olit> erUSUL,  invlid magic-not p?m family format
<Dingens> mrintegrity, i booted from an usb hard drive. with dd i just printed the first bytes and recognized the filesystem header, so it still can read the devices bytewise
<mrintegrity> Dingens: ok, and fdisk still shows the relevant partitions / filesystems?
<erUSUL> olit: corrupted file? not really a jpeg?
<olit> erUSUL, no i can see it gnome
<Dingens> mrintegrity, yes, fdisk shows everything normal, and i still can boot and read every disk with the parallel-boot windows
<mrintegrity> Dingens: very strange..
<mrintegrity> Dingens: if you mount /dev/whatver1 /media/wherever it exits without error?
<focus> help
<mrintegrity> as if it was mounted for real
<zim> erUSUL: (your crystal ball) commonly known as Pre-Cog.lib :)
<mrintegrity> Dingens: but there is nothing showing in /media/wherever and "mount" on it's own doesn't show a moutned fs?
<erUSUL> XD
<Dingens> mrintegrity, the install is a 8.04LTS, directly after install everything worked fine. my last actions before the symptom occured were an update to the latest repo-8.04LTS and i put my /tmp into ram. can that have anything to do with it?
<erUSUL> olit: then i dunno sorry; never used aview...
<Dingens> mrintegrity, mount shows of course mounted filesystems, but not my internal hard drives
<olit> erUSUL, its alright
<Dingens> mrintegrity, in /media i only have usb drives
<mrintegrity> Dingens: possibly if you made an error somewehere.. i am not sure exactly of your situation really.. why did you now boot from usb if the os is installed on the local disks
<Dingens> mrintegrity, nono, i installed to usb drive
<mrintegrity> ah
<eaxxae> what's the best virus scanner for linux ?
<mrintegrity> and it's the physical disk (not usb) that you can't mount
<Dingens> mrintegrity, yes
<mrintegrity> eaxxae: clamav afaik
<eaxxae> clamav picks up everything norton/etc do ?
<apter> Do you really need an virus scanner for linux?
<mrintegrity> eaxxae: no idea, apter not really unless your protecting windows machines
<eaxxae> guess apter has never heard of a rootkit or buffer overflow... lmao
<mrintegrity> Dingens: sorry but i don't see why that would happen really
<eaxxae> yeah, linux boxes never get rooted *rolls eyes*
<SirCane> an antivirus program isn't going to stop that
<SirCane> you want intruder detection for that
<mrintegrity> eaxxae: stop trolling, ofc it gets rooted but it's not normally via  virus which is what his question was
<administrator> victory
<hichi> can you find out if you got rooted by scanning from usb?
<eaxxae> mrintegrity: I'm not trolling... he was
<apter> sorry just asked
<Dingens> mrintegrity, do you have any advise on how to narrow it down? can i provoke mount to give me an error message? are there other tools than mount? can there be a ubuntu/gnome service involved, conflicting with mount? or maybe automatically unmounting my filesystems?
<mrintegrity> Dingens: good question.. im thinknig about it
<mrintegrity> Dingens: are you chrooted or something?
<eaxxae> hichi: a more appropriate question... yes, I believe you can
<Dingens> mrintegrity, no, ordinary 8.04 install
<mrintegrity> Dingens: what other mounts do you have? what mount options you use for tmp
<eaxxae> hichi: md5sum of all important config files/binaries... will tell you things have been changed/tampered with
<mrintegrity> Dingens: why ram mount tmp
<hichi> I see, thank you. My original question is, if you know how I can automatically mark text so I don't have to press copy
<Dingens> mrintegrity, its a single monolithic root-filesystem, plus "none  /tmp  tmpfs  defaults,size=512M  0  0"
<eaxxae> SirCane: an 'offline' scanner is what I want... that runs rom BIOS... checks for virii/rootkits/malware/spyware..
<Dingens> mrintegrity, i was planning to install some crypto-stuff and thought it would be wise to have /tmp in ram and swap disabled
<mrintegrity> Dingens: for security reasons?
<eaxxae> and saying windows boxes are the only thing on botnets is like saying britney spears is the only dumb bitch in hollywood
<eaxxae> macs get owned, linux boxes get owned.. solaris boxes get owned, everything gets hacked.. so a USB integrity verification system would be great, that boots from bios and checks for shady pines ware
<Dingens> mrintegrity, it was meant to be a usb-drive-installed rescue/backup/recovery-system, so the ability to mount crypted block devices seemed vital to me
<hichi> I don't know what I have to type in google, I am looking for a way to auto-copy by hovering over text. Can I do this via Ubuntu or a tool?
<mrintegrity> Dingens: im at a loss unfortunately.. if you unmount /tmp the original files on the disk should be back (unless you deleted it), try that and see if you can then mount drives
<mrintegrity> if it works you will at least know what hte problem was more or less
<brutus> Has anybody used linux containers? Why do I get this? $ lxc-console -n mycontainer "lxc-console: failed to connect to the tty service"
<mrintegrity> hichi: you mean copy when you highlight text or just by hovering the mouse over it?
<the_real_one> I want to remove gnome from ubuntu without loosing gedit, the virtual keyboard etc
<the_real_one> how can I achieve this
<mrintegrity> hichi: linux has 2 ways to copy, highligh only or highlight and right click / copy
<Dingens> mrintegrity, in addition to that try, im i correct that in singleuser mode no deamons should conflict anymore, so it mount still doesnt work in singleuser than there is no daemon involved?
<eaxxae> gedit depends on some gnome libraries...
<hichi> mrintegrity: I would prefer hovering, so that I don't need to click anything
<mrintegrity> Dingens:  i think thats correct
<mrintegrity> hichi: sorry don't know
<hichi> thx
<xptical> how do I clean up the GRUB menu?  I have like 5 old kernels I'd like to remove
<hichi> mrintegrity: how do you do the highlight thing
<SirCane> the_real_one you want a different window manager?
<the_real_one> I already have e17
<SirCane> any gnome programs need gnome to work
<mrintegrity> hichi: highlight some text then press shift + insert to paste it
<Dingens> mrintegrity, ok, thanks for your help + patience! i'll init to singleuser and come back if it worked
<mrintegrity> hichi: or middle mouse button to paste
<red> How Unity these days? Is it still choppy and slow as a snail even on a high end pc?
<karla> xptical, remove the old packages in aptitude and re run update-grub if isn't already
<oCean> xptical: list your current installed ones and use apt-get purge to remove the ones you no longer need. Be careful not to remove the current :)
<mrintegrity> Dingens: gl
<eaxxae> xptical: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226183
<hichi> mrintegrity: thank you, good info!
<the_real_one> I work with ubunut on the HTC HD2 and I need some space to build an audio driver
<SirCane> the_real_one you can still load gedit from within e17 just fine
<the_real_one> that's not the point
<CngZ> I search a fingerprint recognition software, do you know another one than fprint ?
<the_real_one> I just want to remove gnome desktop
<Daghdha> Hi
<the_real_one> If I'd perform a sudo apt-get purge gnome...
<eaxxae> the_real_one:  if you have to ask how to remove it, you probably can't ;)
<Dr_Willis> the_real_one:  you may have to select a lot of differnt packages. theres no single package that will remvoe it all.
<oCean> the_real_one: ubunt-desktop is the metapackage for the complete gnome-desktop.
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<oCean> the_real_one: *ubuntu-desktop actually
<eaxxae> and.. if you're using KDE, use kedit
<bigslick> oi
<the_real_one> I want to remove the ubuntu-desktop but not the software...
<Daghdha> My systems has forgotton it has to spin down disks. For the 3rd time now :(
<eaxxae> or better yet.. emacs
<the_real_one> I'm using e17
<the_real_one> and keep in mind I only have a touch screen
<eaxxae> e17 is a window manager.. not a desktop enviornment
<the_real_one> they way e17 is compiled it is a desktop environment
<Sleepwalker> the_real_one: what do you think about E17, do you like it?
<the_real_one> it's awesome
<the_real_one> because I can't compile it on my laptop... couldn't run it on winmo6.5
<eaxxae> the_real_one: it's a window manager.. do you even know the difference ?
<Sleepwalker> really? I ran it with Sabayon live CD and didn't like....
<the_real_one> since there isn't a debian-port for the hd2 yet (which I might build) I took the ubuntu version
<the_real_one> right bbl
<Sleepwalker> cos I didn't find E17 on ubuntu repos
<eaxxae> it's not
<eaxxae> it's unstable
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Hi Friends,how to open an usb with root permission,when ever i insert an usb,i want to open the usb as root,so that i can do copy/paste in the usb
<eaxxae> you have to add repos for just e17.. and it crashes nonstop
<eaxxae> it's junk
<eaxxae> can't even compare it to gnome/kde
<Sleepwalker> i know it's unstable, but I tested it with Fedora 7, that time it was really unstable! rs
<Daghdha> does anyone know a GUI tool that lets you set drive spindown times?
<Daghdha> You know, something normal people can use.
<eaxxae> normal people use cli, dumb people depend on gui
<kothaguy_ubuntu>  Hi Friends,how to open an usb with root permission,when ever i insert an usb,i want to open the usb as root,so that i can do copy/paste in the usb
<Sleepwalker> i use both
<Daghdha> eaxxae don't you like redundancy?
<Sleepwalker> dependng the situacion
<oCean> eaxxae: no need to call anyone 'dumb'
<Dingens> mrintegrity, no luck. i dont know how, but somehow i've destroyed my freshly installed system
<kaolbrec> Daghdha: pretty sure drive spin-down times are not something the average user cares about.. So a gui tool is unlikely.
<aeon-ltd> kothaguy_ubuntu: you don't, you'd open a file manager with sudo. but really you should look into changing ownership of the usb stick or permissions
<Crush_> i disagree oCean, there are some VERY dumb people.  some people shouldn't be allowed to touch a computer
<oCean> Crush_: this is not the place for such opinions
 * eaxxae agrees with crush
<alket> How to sync thunderbird and google calendar ?
<dabug> im one of them..
 * eaxxae thinks Daghdha is fresh of the boat from asia somewhere.. and wonders how he got into europe
<dabug> lol
<kaolbrec> ...
<kothaguy_ubuntu> aeon-ltd, :how to change the ownership of USB or permissions,i am the root of my system
<oCean> eaxxae: please stay on topic.
 * Crush_ looks at dabug....
<ross410> having trouble with a dependency. "configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" Any help?
<Sleepwalker> Not even using GSmartcontrol you can set  spin-down times, maybe through vendors software?
<Crush_> depends on the harddrive and wether it supports setting, what hdd are you wanting to change the times on
<kaolbrec> hdparm can do it
<Daghdha> I have it in hdparm.conf
<eaxxae> let him google it.. geez, people use irc like it's free tech support when they can read the man page and it takes 10 seconds
<kaolbrec> Although I don't know about drive-specific support
<kaolbrec> eaxxae: we have to consider that people don't even know the name of the utility they need a flag for
<oCean> eaxxae: that is what this channel is about. Don't send people to google
<Daghdha> I've also used hdparm in the past. Just dunno why drives stop sleeping after some reboots. Not always
<mrintegrity> Dingens: damn
<Sleepwalker> hum hdparm... let's see...
<mrintegrity> Dingens: at least if it's freshly installed you haven't lost much
<Dingens> mrintegrity, hrm. but i havent done much either. so what tells me that i wont run into the same anomaly again? hrm. mount exits without error.. conditional only for sata-devices.. which i can still read bytewise.. i dont get it
<ross410> having trouble with a dependency. "configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" Any help?
<jrib> ross410: what are you compiling?
<ross410> jrib: cheops-ng
<jrib> ross410: did you install gnome libraries -dev package?
<ross410> jrib: No I have not
<jrib> !compile > ross410
<ubottu> ross410, please see my private message
<seffu> hay
<seffu> scriptwarlock
<landingonwater> how to change font size in Empathy ? I read a few posts about It, and i edited a config file, but no change. I used <font> but its not recognized by empathy.
<seffu> honey_butter
<scriptwarlock> seffu, yo
<seffu> da
<scriptwarlock> ?
<honey_butter> hey
<seffu> heh
<seffu> no such un chanel me
<Papyros> how can i find with a command all my installed programs?
<scriptwarlock> seffu, what do you want?
<mrintegrity> Dingens: nor me
<seffu> want register me
<mrintegrity> Dingens: probably something to do with an ubuntu user mount thing that uses files in /tmp
<aeon-ltd> Papyros: you can just look in synaptics and sort by installed
<mrintegrity> Dingens: just a guess.. and i don't know what that might be either
<oCean> !register > seffu
<ubottu> seffu, please see my private message
<jrib> Papyros: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<Papyros> thanks dudes
<Dingens> mrintegrity, hm, maybe i've broken something by swapping /tmp of a running system.. that sure wasnt very polite
<ross410> jrib: I followed the instructions on the compiling software page. How doI install the gnome library -dev package?
<jrib> ross410: first, you search for it
<jrib> ross410: do you know how to search using apt-cache?
<Duke_13> Empathy might be controlled by the general font settings in appearance
<yorua007> apt-cache search packagename
<sahilshines> hello every1
<aeon-ltd> sahilshines: hi
<yuskhanzab> i need help her
<sahilshines> i have today installed merquery ez view tv tuner in natty but unable to use it
<jrib> !natty | sahilshines
<ubottu> sahilshines: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ross410> jrib: something like apt-cache search?
<jrib> ross410: sure
<sahilshines> i know that but yet using it...(lost 46gb of data already due to wrong installation)
<jrib> sahilshines: #ubuntu+1 for support
<sahilshines> thnx
<ross410> jrib: apt-cache search gnome-libs finds no results
<sahilshines> how to know that tv tuner is working and detected by the system?
<jrib> ross410: try: apt-cache search -n gnome lib dev
<cylex> sahilshines: try lspci
<aeon-ltd> sahilshines: does it show itself when you plug it in with 'dmesg'
<ross410> jrib: pk, found many files
<ross410> jrib: ok*
<jrib> ross410: read descriptions until you find the one you want
<ross410> jrib: Thanks
<oCean> ross410: as a tip, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has also options to search names/descriptions/content of packages
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sahilshines> @cylex trying that shows  this "Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)"
<sahilshines> but m using merquery...:/
<cylex> hmm
<hugo__> when i try to watch a youtube video, i get a pink screen?i'm using ubuntu 10.10 netbook version.
<mrintegrity> Dingens: lol, quite possible
<cylex> because either  your computer can't handle the full screen, because of the video card, or flash is not installed
<Dr_Willis> hugo__:  If you only want youtube.. the google chome browser can use HTML5 for most of those and not need flash.  Ive not neard of a Flash-Pinkscreen issue.. so cant suggest much more.
<Papyros> hi dudes.. i have a  video 1920 x 1080 and i want to resize it to something lower. i put in ffmpeg  ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -s xga -vcodec copy paparia.mp4 and the result is 1920 x 1080. . what can i do ? i want to resize it
<mrintegrity> Dingens: how did you do it? create a ramdisk, copy the file over and then remount /tmp to the new location?
<cylex> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<HF_acid> Hugo_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<Dr_Willis> hugo__:  you do have flash player installed? like cylex  is saying?
<mrintegrity> maybe try setting it in the fstab and rebooting instead
<mrintegrity> im off now, good luch
<mrintegrity> luck
<barberan> bb
<hugo__> i'm get the same problem with chrome 9 and with firefox.
<HF_acid> hugo_: * see my link above
<hugo__> i've installed the latest falshplayer version and the problem stays the same
<xiaoy> Is it normal that skype doesnt login a user account in Ubuntu Lucid 64bit?
<Krycek> nah
<Jragon> Hi!
<Martin1> I have Ubuntu 10.10 and i cant find a ATI driver I have ATI Radeon 8500 series
<Jragon> When I open up my computer I have to put my log in keyring 3 times? The first 2 it says it is wrong and on the 3rd one it says it is right???
<Dingens> mrintegrity, uhm.. no.. to my eternal shame i just mounted the ram-tmpfs over the original /tmp, so it was empty after the swap.
<karla> hugo__, i'm having problems with my flash player lately also
<nishant> i am having a lot of problem with the netbook GUI
<nishant> wherfe is the Menu
<Jragon> When I open up my computer I have to put my log in keyring 3 times? The first 2 it says it is wrong and on the 3rd one it says it is right???
<nishant> control panel etc is not seen ....
<hichi> How can I auto-highlight text by hovering over it? If the highlighted text would auto-copy it would be even better.
<nishant> task bar seems to be non exisstent
<hugo__> i  just have problems with my ubuntu netbook distro, on my desktop it's all working fine
<HF_acid> karla hugo_ what have you tried?
<cube1> what the best (cli) usenet reader?
<nishant> why is the netbook edition not having right click option ?
<Dr_Willis> cube1:  i would say check the pacakge manager..  I imagine theres not a lot of them that are being worked on these days.
<Dr_Willis> nishant:  a lot of the netbook stuff is locked down.
<cube1> Dr_Willis: is usenet becoming deprivated?
<nishant> how do I bring up DrWillis
<Dr_Willis> cube1:  I think its becomming less popular with every year.. ive not used it in proberly 5+ years now.
<hugo__> i've updated the system, installed the latest flashplayer version and nothing worked
<nishant> I suppose I like a bit more flexibility
<xiaoy> Krycek, so my Ubuntu isn't "normal" or skype is got some problem installing on Ubuntu, or what?
<Dr_Willis> cube1:  many people dont even know what newsgrousp are these days.
<HF_acid> hugo_: by latest, you mean the 11 preview release?
<Dr_Willis> nishant:  use the normal gnome desktop then. Not the netbook interface.
<nishant> Dr_Willis, how do I do that now >
<nishant> I installed via netbook iso
<Dr_Willis> nishant:  install ubuntu-desktop
<nishant> right
<Dr_Willis> and select gnome at gdm login
<nishant> i like the APPLE like menu
<Dr_Willis> nishant:  thats doable in the normal gnome desktop 'global menu' -
<cylex> Where can I find the list of compatible hardware for linux
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<barberan> who has ever tryed out Hackintosh ?
<hugo__> the weird  thing is that this problem only happens in youtube, in the other video sites works fine
<Jeruvy> barberan: we don't take polls here, feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<webpower_> ragazzi dite che c'è un metodo per adattare i driver proprietari ATI per una radeon 9200 alla ultima release di ubuntu per fare funzionare compiz-fusion?
<maxagaz> can all laptop create a wifi hotspot ?
<Fuchs> !it | webpower_
<ubottu> webpower_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maxagaz> if not, how to know if mine can ?
<hugo__> what kind of problem you have?
<webpower_> oh sorry
<webpower_> :)
<Jragon> When I open up my computer I have to put my log in keyring 3 times? The first 2 it says it is wrong and on the 3rd one it says it is right??? How can I change this?
<nishant> whats hackintosh
<blueoyster> anybody know an open source extensible ticketing system for a whole company to manage tasks... something like Remedy?
<greppy> blueoyster: request tracker
<blueoyster> greppy, thanks i'll check it out
<Jragon> When I open up my computer I have to put my log in keyring 3 times? The first 2 it says it is wrong and on the 3rd one it says it is right??? How can I change this?
<scoundrel50> Hi, I had some stuff appear in my terminal whilst updating, and was adviced to delete /var/lib/dpkg/status/ which I did. i did an update, sudo apt-get update, and then went to the UpdateManager, to find I had over 140 updates. I tried to update, and I get this error......installArchives() failed: warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 46354 package 'virtualbox-3.0':
<scoundrel50>  error in Version string '3.0.14-58977_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<scoundrel50> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 48216 package 'virtualbox-2.2':
<scoundrel50>  error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number can somebody help please? I can no longer update
<FloodBot1> scoundrel50: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nishant> Once i install ubuntu-desktop the netbook settings get overridden ?
<Mkaysi> nishant: Hackintosh = Macintosh which is installed to other than Apple computer.
<scoundrel50> um, funny thing, I did do that, it happened automatically
<nishant> Aahh hey thats what I was thinking about
<oCean> Mkaysi: it's also very offtopic
<Daghdha> sometimes at boot system says /dev/sdc5 (swap) is not yet ready or not present. But then i reset the machine and it's ok.
<erUSUL> scoundrel50: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/available-old  /var/lib/dpkg/available
<nishant> Do they work fine ? I suppose there are youtube videos on Mac on acer laptops etc
<g[r]eek> Hi. Is there any program I can use to retrieve files on a flash drive that's been corrupted.
<jrib> scoundrel50: what version of ubuntu is this?
<greppy> !ot | nishant
<ubottu> nishant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jeruvy> nishant: it's offtopic
<scoundrel50> I am using 10.10
<Daghdha> Any reason why that would happen i can control?
<nishant> sorry
<notify-osd> hello. How do I get Ubuntu notifications ballons backs?
<notify-osd> back
<Papyros> hi dudes.. i have a  video 1920 x 1080 and i want to resize it to something lower. i put in ffmpeg  ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -s xga -vcodec copy paparia.mp4 and the result is 1920 x 1080. . what can i do ? i want to resize it
<notify-osd> sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled
<notify-osd> is this the problem?
<Fjodor> notify-osd: Most probably
<scoundrel50> erUSUL: I entered that command, but still get the same error when trying to update.
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: normally corrupted files are lost for good.
<Fjodor> notify-osd: So try mv with the arguments swapped
<jrib> scoundrel50: apt-cache policy virtualbox-2.2 virtualbox-3.0
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, well my choice of wording is probably inaccurate. I think there's a virus on the flash drive. Is there some program I can use to "scan" the contents of a flash drive and try retrieve at least some of the files?
<maxagaz> it seems my computer cannot become a wifi hotspot, is it possible ?
<Fjodor> g[r]eek: clamav perhaps
<maxagaz> I have created an ad hoc network, but other computers can't see it
<sudipta> <g[r]eek>clamav u may use to scan
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: can you mount and read the drive?
<scoundrel50> jrib: I tried that, get this error, one sec need to open pastebin
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, I have plugged it in, the little light on the flash disk is lit, but there is no auto-popup folder window, nor do I see the device if I click on "Places" in my menu
<notify-osd> Fjodor: k
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: what does 'mount' tell you about it?
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, I type mount and see a few lines of output, what am I looking for?
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: the drive in question
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, well I see a few lines that I don't know how to interpret and thus don't know if it's "the drive in question"
<notify-osd> How do I delete just a word instead of a line in terminal'
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, could you be more specific please?
<Jeruvy> can you pastebin it and link it back?
<scoundrel50> jrib: here is the results http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576452/
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, sure, one minute please
<notify-osd> ctrl+u is for the line
<jrib> notify-osd: alt-backspace or ctrl-w.  Google "gnu readline"
<notify-osd> tks jrib
<jrib> notify-osd: (or read bottom of « man readline »)
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, http://pastebin.com/2degMB7q
<scoundrel50> jrib: still getting that error,
<jrib> scoundrel50: you should figure out where those packages came from.  As for the new error, edit your sources.list* and remove the duplicate entries
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, I did the same with the lsusb command: http://pastebin.com/RZUBexW7
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, it might be that "#
<g[r]eek> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 090c:3000 Feiya Technology Corp. " line?
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek:  that looks like it
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, is that a good sign?
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: see if the device is mounted in gvfs.  In your $home directory cd to .gvfs
<scoundrel50> I have looked in sources and it isnt there, the second duplicate, I will be able to sort out myself but the first error I dont even understand it.
<notify-osd> so I did sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service but notify osd is still not working
<jrib> scoundrel50: _ isn't a valid character in a package version
<notify-osd> I did sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd before
<jrib> notify-osd: you probably need to restart the dbus service
<scoundrel50> jrib: not sure what you mean?
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: then see if your drive is there, if so you should be able to read files (if it's readable).  Mount says it is.
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, I did cd .gvfs and then ls but nothing shows up
<jrib> scoundrel50: a package has a version.  There are characters not allowed to be in package versions.  You have a file that contains data about a package.  Included in that data is a version with a character not allowed
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: it's not looking good.
<g[r]eek> :(
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, ok so it's definitely recognizing the hardware
<maxagaz> I'm trying to create an ad-hoc wifi hotspot but it doesn't work with Network Manager, can someone help ?
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: it sees the hardware, but no filesystem
<loc0> how ubuntu making money ?
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, ok so in my limited knowledge, it seems like it's an issue with the file allocation table on the flash disk?
<japro> #join java
<jrib> !ot | loc0
<ubottu> loc0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g[r]eek> loc0, funded by a billionaire philanthropist
<scoundrel50> jrib: so how did it get there? That is what I dont understand, this is the error I get from the Update Manager when I try to update.........http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576458/
<jrib> scoundrel50: this is why I suggested you determine where those two packages came from
<scoundrel50> I dont know where it comes from, I can copy the list of Sources to show you, I dont see that in the sources list.
<kyodai> how to set pon dsl-provider at autostart. using kde instead of gnome?
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, do you know of any tool I can use that scans the physical storage space of a disk / flash drive and attempts to identify files based on the bits it reads?
<loc0> g[r]eek: how can we make money via ubuntu ?
<notify-osd-2> jrib: i did sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart and I got stucked in terminal lol
<notify-osd-2> needed to reboot
<jrib> notify-osd-2: you should use sudo service dbus restart, not /etc/init.d
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: you could install the testdisk package and try it out.  I've not used it myself.
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, ok thanks. I'll give that a try and let you know how it goes.
<loc0> g[r]eek: ???
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: good luck.
<scoundrel50> jrib: this is a copy of my sources list, it doesnt show anything in there, only the dulicate http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576460/
<notify-osd-3> jrib: same thing happened because that command is the same
<jrib> notify-osd-3: command is not the same :/
<notify-osd> jrib: but i get stuck in terminal
<jrib> notify-osd: maybe because of using /etc/init.d, though I do not claim this
<notify-osd> jrib: how do i start notify-osd service?
<jrib> notify-osd: what do you mean by "stuck"?
<notify-osd> jrib: it restarts something and I get a terminal
<jrib> notify-osd: that's normal
<notify-osd> then it freezes
<jrib> notify-osd: what freezes?
<notify-osd> terminal
<jrib> notify-osd: that's pretty weird
<notify-osd> then i ctrl+alt+f1, login and sudo reboot
<javahorn> Hi, how best to burn on CD for 10.10 installation as flash USB is giving me problem in terms of asking for password and not accepting it for wubi!
<jrib> notify-osd: so now everything is dandy?
<pwnsauce> javahorn, what OS are you trying to burn from?
<notify-osd> jrib: i dont think so. notify-osd is not running
<gaelfx> javahorn: I'll tell you this much, I certainly don't reccomend wubi as an install method
<omry> hi, got a new hp envy 14", and I installed 10.10 on it. having some issues with the touchpad (synaptic, multitouch). anyone has experience with this laptop?
<javahorn> pwnsauce: win7
<oCean> notify-osd: have you considered/tried reinstalling notify-osd?
<jrib> notify-osd: how did you disable it originally?  And why?
<javahorn> gaelfx: what to do, i have win7 and all partitions to itself and once installing ubuntu from flash USB , i get unmount step
<javahorn> gaelfx: not sure what to do there
<pwnsauce> javahorn: If you're burning to cd, then just use the generic CD burner in win7. Try to not use wubi.
<mohit> so i have just started htop .. so how we know its completed htop
<pwnsauce> javaqhorn: Burn the cd, then boot from it
<notify-osd> jrib: with "sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled" then "
<gaelfx> javahorn: boot from the liveusb
<Jeruvy> mohit: it just runs until you stop it.
<notify-osd> jrib: and dbus service is not starting at boot
<notify-osd> i disabled it
<jrib> notify-osd: you disabled dbus?
<javahorn> gaelfx: what to do with unmount step ie /dev/sda kind of message?
<notify-osd> jrib: using sudo rcconf
<gaelfx> javahorn: if you boot directly from the usb (do NOT start windows), then you shouldn't have this problem
<jrib> notify-osd: why?
<notify-osd> jrib: does it harm?
<javahorn> gaelfx: how to get that option, from BIOS?
<marco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mohit> it display which file is missing in my os ...
<jrib> notify-osd: well dbus is responsible for starting up notify-osd
<marco_> hi
<notify-osd> ohok
<notify-osd> sudo service dbus start  should do it
<scoundrel50> jrib: I have looked in Synaptic, and it tells me its not installed, so where else can I find virtualbox, which is what the problem is.
<evdvelde> hi all, who is able to burn CDRW disks now with Maverick? which tool are you using? I tried wodim, cdrskin and all kind of frontends without success (all SCSI failures in the middle of burning process)
<jrib> scoundrel50: I'm just suggesting that you determine where the package came from
<javahorn> gaelfx: i dont get that option
<pwnsauce> javahorn: What's your computer's make & model?
<notify-osd> evdvelde: just use Brasero
<Alotesnivek> Hey guys Ubuntu n00b here. So i had a clock and then someone restarted my laptop, some notifications came up, they clicked delete bad files, now i have no clock and can't seem to find it. ):  It was all sexy and docked to the top right. help?
<jrib> scoundrel50: if I knew of a magic command to tell you that I would give it to you.  So I am asking you to use your memory.
<Daghdha> is the hdparm -Z only for seagate drives? I been putting all sort of stuff in my HDD's to make them go asleep but they keep having (al but 1): Advanced power management level: disabled
<evdvelde> notify-osd: i tried that, but it fails as well, giving all kind of strange errors on the device (known to be good)
<marco_> excuse me, i'm new to xubuntu, so, could you please tell me where i can find the italian channel of ubuntu? Thx
<javahorn> pwnsauce: samsung,r418
<hyxin> hey
<scoundrel50> jrib: ok, I dont ever remember installing virtualbox, for one, and why its not appearing in Synaptic as being installed, I dont know.
<abou3ali> Hi guys I was trying to install ubuntu server on my laptop but through vmware but it didn't work?
<abou3ali> has somebody tried it and was successful
<abou3ali> ?
<jrib> scoundrel50: then very carefully edit the blocks for the packages in your error message.  Make sure you make a backup of the file /var/lib/dpkg/available first.
<jrib> scoundrel50: by "edit" I mean "delete"
<mohit> ubuntu hangs so htop will able to solve this issue
<pwnsauce> javahorn: I believe that your boot menu key is the ESC key. When you reboot, and the BIOS logo pops up at the very start, hit ESC. You whould see a list of boot media. Am I making sense?
<Papyros> hi dudes.. i have a  video 1920 x 1080 and i want to resize it to something lower. i put in ffmpeg  ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -s xga -vcodec copy paparia.mp4 and the result is 1920 x 1080. . what can i do ? i want to resize it
<gaelfx> javahorn: apologies, in BIOS, it different as per your hardware. It's possible that the USB is displayed as a hard disk, in which case you need to set it's priority before your real hard drive
<mrsun> hmm
<gaelfx> javahorn: that's how it is on mine
<mrsun> after the latest update my flash plugin crashes in chrome and got alot of graphics glitches :/
<Oins> Hi. How can I disable the start from mysql during boot?
<yeats> scoundrel50: you can do 'dkpg -l | grep virtualbox' to see if it is installed/was ever installed (you'd probably want to do that before editing what jrib suggests)
<jrib> scoundrel50: alternatively (to what I said), you can just recreate the file from scratch: apt-cache dumpavail | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/available && sudo dpkg --update-avail /var/lib/dpkg/available
<pwnsauce> Papyros, there are loads of video size options for ffmpeg. Take a look at the ffmpeg man page
<Papyros> pwnsauce, but i put the -s xga option and nothing happends
<javahorn> pwnsauce: yes
<mrsun> anyone encountered this problem latley? :P
<Daghdha> ok after soem research i have come to the following for my hdparm: hdparm -c1 -S 60 -B 127 -M 254 /dev/sda
<pwnsauce> Papyros: Hmmmm.... your syntax seems legit. Sorry, I can't help on this one
<marco_> Hi every body, could you please tell me what i have to do for find the italian channel of ubuntu please? :)
<Alotesnivek> Hey guys Ubuntu n00b here. So i had a clock and then someone restarted my laptop, some notifications came up, they clicked delete bad files, now i have no clock and can't seem to find it. ):  It was all sexy and docked to the top right. help?
<stelios> helllo i have a problem with ubuntu server language support greek  is like σ[]σ[][][] when run a command
<Daghdha> I have 1 question. on /sda and /sdb it won't allow me to -c1 (32 bit mode) the disk. But they are teh same disk type as /sdd. How come?
<yeats> !panels | Alotesnivek
<ubottu> Alotesnivek: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<notify-osd> jrib: so I need dbus to start on boot?
<famihug> hi, when use bash, can i use pipe to redirect a file name input and get the output file with name input1. I want to write a script to get the name of input file and change it.
<jrib> notify-osd: I would suggest that, yes
<Alotesnivek> Thank you very much! I shall now try to become less of a n00b.  Many thanks again!
<jrib> famihug: try #bash
<pwnsauce> famihug: Elaborate please
<marco_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yeats> Alotesnivek: no problem - good luck!
<notify-osd> !dbus
<xptical> hi all
<notify-osd> hi to you
<erry> Hi, I'm trying to get glib to compile something
<erry> I found online you have to run this sudo apt-get install build-essentials libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-0-dev
<xptical> what are you compiling?
<erry> But build-essentials and the third package don't exist?
<abou3ali> Hi, did any one try and used the ubuntu server through the VMware?
<erry> i'm trying to compile webkit
<yeats> erry: it's 'build-essential'
<stelios> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> erry: and webkit is in the repositories
<xptical> build-essentials shuld have everything
<rigved> !info dbus | notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd: dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 191 kB, installed size 604 kB
<erry> ok
<erry> What about glib-dev
<gaelfx> I'm trying to choose between installing ardour and installing rosegarden as a DAW, does anyone have any useful advice or opinions about those, insofar as they pertain to ubuntu?
<notify-osd> jrib: now it's working
<hal> when I try to start the "Users and Groups" application, it just hangs. Does anyone know what I can do to resolve it, please?
<yeats> erry: you can do 'apt-cache search glib' to see what packages are available
<notify-osd> notify-send --icon="info" test
<erry> I did that
<famihug> pwnsauce: i write a bash file, get the input filename to an variable use "read filename". After make some sed command, it create the output file name $filename1
<erry> but i can't seem to find it
<xptical> erry  I know the fun of compiling
<Daghdha> i wonder if that's a 16 bit controller /dev/sda&b are on
<erry> Yep :)
<yeats> erry: you can also start typing 'sudo apt-get install libglib...' and hit tab for autocomplete - it will list the available packages with those first few letters in the name
<xptical> erry  have you ever thought of trying LFS in virtualbox
<rigved> hal: what do you want to do? add users?
<xptical> erry  it will teach you a ton
<erry> glibc-2.10-1         glibc-doc            glibc-doc-reference  glibc-pic
<hal> rigved: I want to start the users and groups application
<erry> I have the first one installed alreadyf
<hal> I would like to troubleshoot the prolblem
<erry> but webkit will not compile
<pwnsauce> famihug: Simple fix  The syntax is "$filename"1
<yeats> erry: it's probably 'libglib' something
<xptical> erry  what is the error
<oCean> famihug: here is an example http://paste.ubuntu.com/576465/
<rigved> hal: type this in the terminal - users-admin
<hal> rigved: I did that but I got the same problem. There was nothing output to stderr/stodout either
<notify-osd> notify osd configuration is great
<rigved> hal: if there is some error, then it should get logged to the terminal
<rigved> hal: ok
<pwnsauce> gaelfx. it's been a while since I used rosegarden, but Ardour is fairly extensice
<marco_> !dbus
<erry> http://pastebin.com/UW5s6eV7
<famihug> pwnsauce oCean thanks
<erry> xptical, http://pastebin.com/UW5s6eV7
<scoundrel50>  jrib:what am I supposed to be deleting, it doesnt make any sense to me at all. I have found both lines in the error, but when I try to delete it says archives failed.
<rigved> hal: open up system monitor. do you see any other instance of users-admin?
<ikonia> erry: what version of glibc do you have installed ?
<hal> rigved: no, system monitor is the only way I can close it down to test it again
<erry> ikonia, 2.24.1'
<ikonia> erry: ok, so that's the issue
<xptical> erry  You *really* should take a step back and look at LFS
<erry> ikonia, wehre can i get a newer one?
<yeats> erry: it needs a newer version than what Ubuntu has
<ikonia> erry: it wants 2.27 of greater
<erry> ok
<xptical> erry  Linux From Scratch
<ikonia> erry: you don't get the newerone, it will conflict with your ubuntu version
<erry> ikonia, so how do i compile this?
<ikonia> xptical: that has nothing to do with this question, please stop quotiung it
<ikonia> erry: you compile it on a system that is comptiable with it's dependencies
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, no luck. It finds the USB device but upon an analysis / scan, it doesn't locate any partitions
<erry> ikonia, i'm following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebKit
<xptical> ikonia  I know.  But LFS would teach him all about deps and all the intracies of compiling
<erry> xptical, i'm not a he
<Jeruvy> g[r]eek: the only thing I could suggest is to find a tool that can attempt to recovery lost partitions.  Sorry can't suggest more
<ikonia> erry: the version of webkit are you trying to build is too new (probably) jrib was suggesting webkit was in the repo
<xptical> erry  Sorry
<erry> xptical, it's ok
<yeats> erry: any reason you're not installing webkit from the repos?
<ikonia> erry: what version of ubuntu are you using
<notify-osd> k notify-osd opacity is not working
<notify-osd> maybe because i disabled effects?
<g[r]eek> Jeruvy, ok thanks anyway
<scoundrel50> ok, just saw nthis now, after trying to work out what to do, apt-cache dumpavail | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/available && sudo dpkg --update-avail /var/lib/dpkg/available entered the command, and something happened, there was loads of script going through. what did it actually do?
<rigved> hal: i can't even find the package that installs it. if you do, try sudo apt-get purge package_name && sudo apt-get install package_name
<erry> ikonia, ah.
 * yeats steps out of the way so as to not confuse erry ;-)
<splashote> hi, i want to get rid of my window-frames. when i deactivate them in the compiz manager they get automatically activated ..
<ikonia> erry: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<erry> ikonia, 10.04 LTS
<ikonia> erry: ok, so webkit should be in the ubuntu repos, so you don't need to compile it
<xptical> erry, what is your idea behind compiling anything on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> erry: you should be able to install it from the package manager
<pwnsauce> g[r]eek: Sorry, repeat your issue again please
<erry> ikonia, under what package name?
<erry> xptical, i've compiled things before.
<hal> ok rigved , I will try that, thanks
<ikonia> erry: it's listed in the document you quoted me
<xptical> erry, okay
<steb> hey
<steb> i have installed texinfo but while compiling it is still telling me makeinfo is missing..
<ikonia> erry: since karmick webkit has been in the repos under libwebkit-1.0-2
<xptical> erry  I looked at the error and it really doesn't tell memuch
<xptical> me much
<ikonia> xptical: it tells you the version of libc it wants is too old in ubuntu
<rigved> hal: in the meantime, you can use user add, user del and passwd username. sorry couldn't help much
<hal> rigved: that's ok, thanks for the suggestions
<steb> 1
<erry> Oh
<erry> thanks ikonia :)
<evdvelde> is there someone here who knows how to burn a cdrw with ubuntu?
 * erry notes to herself to read the whole thing next time :p
<erry> sorry for wasting your time
<ikonia> erry: try reading through the whole document before jumping in, it will make things easier and save you time in the long run
<ikonia> erry: easy mistake to make
<rigved> steb: check to make sure that you have a Makefile in the root directory
<xptical> evdvelde  Have you tried Brasero?
<erry> Ok thanks
<steb> rigved: can you plz tell me where to check and how?
<dilate> salut
<rigved> !info brasero | evdvelde
<ubottu> evdvelde: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2.2 (maverick), package size 175 kB, installed size 544 kB
<oCean> !fr > dilate
<ubottu> dilate, please see my private message
<evdvelde> xptical: yes, been there, done that.. but it is the underlying tool that fails: wodim or cdrskin, both fail
<pwnsauce> !
<dilate> no fr ?
<xptical> erry I still think you should take some time and look at LFS
<oCean> dilate: #ubuntu-fr
<famihug> ls
<dilate> ls
<dilate> join # ubuntu.fr
<Laurenceb__> hi
<envase> ne1 using blackbuntu?
<rigved> steb: in the textinfo directory, there should be a file named Makefile
<envase> hey
<ikonia> envase: we don't support blackbuntu here
<dilate> blackbuntu ? lol
<yeats> dilate: do '/join #ubuntu-fr'
<Laurenceb__> im trying to install ubuntu o an acer aspire one, but i dont have a usb stick, how can i install?
<dilate> thnks
<Laurenceb__> *on
<envase> yeh, just wondering if ne1 is using it. Don't need support
<ikonia> envase: ok, then it's offtopic here
<envase> right okay then
<isundil_> Laurenceb_: by bc
<Laurenceb__> bc?
<isundil_> *cd
<zrin> I've copied a 10.10 server from a single disk with lvm to lvm on raid10, updated fstab, mdadm.conf, grub; the boot process stops and hangs after mounting. I can boot with "rw init=/bin/bash", I can boot with "rw init=/sbin/init", but not with the standard "ro" ... what is happening?
<Laurenceb__> theres no cd on an acer aspire one
<envase> Laurence, do you have windows already installed?
<Laurenceb__> no
<Laurenceb__> it has the acer os thing
<Laurenceb__> which isnt working
<yeats> Laurenceb__: can you get a usb stick?
<envase> is that linux based?
<envase> right okay
<Laurenceb__> yeats: not easily
<yeats> Laurenceb__: it may be easier than the alternatives ;-)
<Laurenceb__> i was wondering if theres another easier way
<envase> i'd recommend just getting a usb stick though really.
<envase> yes, exactly yeats
<Laurenceb__> ok
<mohit> i have searched about my problem "Ubuntu hangs without any reasons "  .. result i got Binary package : nautilus ... is it true
<xptical> Any water walkers in here?
<bllgvn> ourlady
<ikonia> xptical: water walkers ?
<xptical> If you don't know, don't ask
<rigved> zrin: i may be wrong here, but you could try to install grub instead of just update grub
<ikonia> xptical: is it anything to do with ubutnu ?
<jiohdi> mohit, it can hang if the memory is not sufficient
<zrin> rigved: i did grub-install as well
<envase> or conflicting drivers, possibly resulting in a deadlock situation
<zrin> rigved: grub loads the kernel, that is not the problem
<mohit> which swap one ..or partition memory?
<jiohdi> apt-get install -f  could resolve any incomplete install
<envase> that flags installs dependencies
<envase> flag*
<envase> neway, laters
<famihug> oCean: my script ask user enter the filename and create the output with $filename1. It doesn't work use "$filename"1 your example use argument, not like mine
<rigved> zrin: the problem is the ro parameter which you pass to the kernel, right?
<scoundrel50> jrib: after that command you gave me, I have to tried to update, now I get installArchives() failed: what does that mean?
<scoundrel50> jrib:I still cannot update anymore.
<oCean> famihug: you need the contents of the inputfile redirected to the output file?
<xptical> Okay.  How can I get a useful file manager for 10.10?
<famihug> oCean: yes, with some change
<famihug> oCean: i use sed to change some content
<mohit> so much memory need so that this problem doesnot
<karla> xptical, depends on what 'useful' is,, there's a bunch of them... dolphin, pcmanfm, mc...
<xptical> I'd settle for something with a tree.
<ikonia> xptical: I believe midnight commander has a tree view
<xptical> lol
<rigved> zrin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/  <--- maybe this might help
<xptical> I know of MC
<xptical> but I really like Evolution
<ikonia> xptical: ok, I was just offering a suggestion in line with your requirements
<jiohdi> I read recently of a 3d file manager, anyone know the name?
<ikonia> xptical: evolution is a mail application
<xptical> Oops
<xptical> sorry
<xptical> Nautilus
<ugliefrog> xbmc on box a......mythtv backend on box b...........can view tv setup recording even see the recordings....however i try and play it..it gives an error in reference to the local directory....under settings Local Recording Directorie(s) the default setting is /var/lib/mythtv/recordings....is there something else i need to set to watch these videos
<ikonia> xptical: use nautilus if you like it
<jiohdi> dolphin?
<scoundrel50> hi, would anybody know why I would be getting 'archives failed' when trying to update using Update Manager'?
<karla> jiohdi, yes, kde's file manager
<xptical> I mean, for the vast majority of things, Nautilus is okay
<karla> jiohdi, used to be konqueror
<oCean> famihug: this maybe http://paste.ubuntu.com/576470/
<xptical> But right now, I really need a tree to do what I want to do
<xptical> Does Nautilus have a tree mode?
<ikonia> I've not seen one, but that doesn't mean it's not there
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, could be server down... or a package which has no key like chrome or opera
<Daghdha> Anyone know why my systems like to do this sometimes: the disk drive for /dev/sdc5/ is not yet ready or not present Press S to skip mounting
<dagon666> Daghdha: is it connected via usb ?
<jiohdi> xptical, there is one program that graphically shows all the files by squares of different sizes, has a tree view
<mohit> how much memory i freeze for ubuntu so that the ubuntu not hangs
<ikonia> mohit: ubuntu should not hang
<Daghdha> dagon666: No it's a fixed disk
<famihug> oCean: sorry but your example not run. it print out ./test.sh: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'
<rigved> mohit: freeze memory? is this under a hypervisor or something?
<famihug> ./test.sh: line 22: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<Daghdha> It's a partition on the boot disk.
<xptical> Okay.  What is the program?
<blinkyb> is it possible to sign-in using Empathy in offline mode?
<jiohdi> xptical, disk usage analyzer usually under accessories
<dagon666> Daghdha: I assume that there are no similar problems with the rest of partitions on sdc ? What do you use sdc5 for ? Is it for data or swap ?
<oCean> famihug: really? I tried again, I have no errors
<karla> famihug, 'head test.sh | pastebinit'
<xptical> Oh.  I think that's not what I want.  I just want a useful tree view of my filesystem
<Daghdha> dagon666: swap
<desen> greetings. i`m having some difficulties with the fonts rendering in OpenSuse 11.3. Are not displayed correctly. I`m seeing brackets instead of special characters, which i use (language: romanian). Funny part is, the others are seeing them normally. It is system-wide (Chrome, OpenOffice).
<Daghdha> dagon666: I choose M and then ctrl-alt-delete rebooted it and it did boot ok. I'm not sure though if this was a fluke. You think the disk may be corrupt?
<desen> Ooops.
<desen> Ubuntu 10.04*
<jiohdi> xptical, it has a view treemap view
<dagon666> Daghdha: check with smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<dagon666> look for "Current pending sectors or reallocated ... "
<mohit> i mean to say freeze means how much memory keep for this os .. i have already given 22 GB and 2 GB for swap .. is it sufficient for this os ..
<ikonia> mohit: that's disk, not memory
<ikonia> mohit: and that's more than enough
<Austism_Speaks> hi
<ikonia> mohit: ubuntu "freezing" is more likley a problem with your hardware
<Daghdha> not installed, but in diskutility it is very unhappy
<dagon666> Daghdha: what exactly do you mean ?
<famihug> karla : http://pastebin.com/QVt83BgB
<mohit> then why my ubuntu hang without any reason ...
<ikonia> mohit: it's more likley a problem with hardware if your machine is hanging/locking
<Daghdha> dagon666 red text for read errors. I am trying to locate the text you described in it
<mohit> kk ..
<famihug> oCean: i tried again but it doesn't run
<xptical> Is there like a tutorial or something for getting the most out of Nautilus?
<Daghdha> dagon666 Yes, the value you mention is in WARNING
<ikonia> xptical: not that I'm aware of, I'm sure the gnome.org site has some good docs
<PsyForce> The file operation seems to be having some problems; I'm copying files from a cd and it seems to
<PsyForce> stop a MB or so short for each file (audio/wav). Any ideas?
<dagon666> Daghdha: and what is the counter value ?
<mohit> but i have searched this problem in net so this is global problem ... people are generally facing this
<Daghdha> worst 88, treshold 0,value 4 sectors
<dagon666> Daghdha: then, there is not much you can do. It will be worse and worse
<dagon666> Daghdha: the drive needs to be replaced
<Daghdha> Yes, i guess.
<scoundrel50> jiohdi:unfortunately this happened after being given advice, and a command to use for something. It seems the command, well and truly screwed me, and, I'm in a worse place than what I was in before hand. But as per usual, the op has dissappeared, and I am left with screwed upload manager
<dagon666> Daghdha: a partial solution would be to disable the partition swap and replace it with a file swap
<mohit> but i have searched this problem in net so this is global problem ... people are generally facing this ... http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg497283.html
<famihug> oCean: http://pastebin.com/0p05ANjU this is my script. It doesn't create the output file.
<Daghdha> dagon666:That swap is only 2.5gb of a 1Tb drive. Wich is also my OS. I think i better change it.
<Jeruvy> mohit: Natty is still alpha, and should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<akinimod> How do you reinstall nautilus?
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, was the command something like apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<Jeruvy> akinimod:  apt-get install --reinstall ...
<akinimod> I can't log in though
<javahorn> erUSUL: up here?
<dagon666> Daghdha: for the good of your data you MUST change it but temporarily to get over those mount problems I suggest you to not use the swap partition and if it is neccessary use a swap file instead
<rigved> 11.04 | mohit
<Jeruvy> akinimod: tried recovery mode?
<rigved> !11.04 | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<akinimod> Will try
<olimones> Hello, I have a problem with my wifi. It seems to be a matter of drivers but i m not sure. iwlist scan shows all the wireless networks availables but i cannot choose any of them using the ))) icon. It has a ! sign on it. Does anyone can help?
<jiohdi> is natty narwhal in beta right now?
<olimones> I have searched on google but so far any of the given answers to the problem have helped me
<famihug> oCean: http://pastebin.com/0p05ANjU this is my script. It doesn't create the output file.
<rigved> jiohdi: no, it's in alpha 3. google it or ask in #ubuntu+1
<wartech0> Hello everyone
<akinimod> Do I pick root from the recovery opt?
<olimones> the interface is up
<jiohdi> rigved, a bit close to still be in alpha no?
<wartech0> sorry thi is one of my first times using ubuntu would anyone know how I could get jre 6u24 installed
<Dr_Willis> !java | wartech0
<ubottu> wartech0: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<wartech0> oh cool thanks
<phrozen> ooo
<phrozen> :D
<phrozen> poszło :)
<Vindice> The scrollwheel on my mouse is scrolling left-right rather than up-down in Ubuntu. Is there a configuration file that addresses this?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: no, I tried that command, the command I was given was 'apt-cache dumpavail | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/available && sudo dpkg --update-avail /var/lib/dpkg/available' and left me with 'installarchives failed' error message, and no way of working out how to fix it
<omry> hi, having dual display problems with 10.10 on HP Envy 14"  with a Samsung 8x2450 display. cant get both screens to work together. and the samsung appears as unkown in the display applet. any idea?
<rigved> jiohdi: they have changed the schedule. i think that there will be one less beta stage.
<Dr_Willis> omry:  what video chipset?
<famihug> http://pastebin.com/0p05ANjU this is my script.It request user enter a file and use "filename" as a variable. I try to creat the output with $output.wmm but it doesn't work. Plz tell me how to fix this
<omry> I mean, they do work in mirror image on incorrect resolutions
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, does synaptic package manager still work?
<omry> but its not what I`m after :)
<wartech0> alright thanks for the help I just decided to use open jdk
<tron_> hi
<akinimod> Still can't log in
<Dr_Willis> famihug:  check the advanced bash scripting guide for an example script that does the same task. Id bet you are just doing somthing trivial wrong.
<akinimod> What dep does nautilus need?
<notify-osd> is there a chat program to talk in lan?
<Dekkard> is there an Ubuntu wireless channel? I'm having wifi issues with a new maverick install on a laptop?
<notify-osd> text chat
<Dr_Willis> notify-osd:  you could install yorui owbn irc server, or theres some 'talk' command/service. (very basic)
<akinimod> Is there a way to reinstall the dep via live cd?
<Dr_Willis> akinimod:  boot live cd, chroot into installed system, install needed stuff.
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utUvkgKAtKU -- how to allocate space for ubuntu if i have not done partition early on
<akinimod> Idk which I need though
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  use gparted to resize existing partitons, depends on how the druive is laied out.
<rigved> akinimod: apt-cache showpkg nautilus  <--- that should tell you what it needs
<javahorn> Dr_Willis:  gparted takes more time perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  rember you can only have 4 primary partitions. one of those can be an extended/logical
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  use what tools you want to.
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  i think you were told earlier to use windows to resize a ntfs. will be faster. leaving part of the HD unallocated.
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: layout is simple for unnamed top two drive
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  or gparted can do it.
<sher> hi
<sher> kaisa
<sher> hai
<sher> dost
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: how to do that unallocated?
<Dr_Willis> example layout ->  (windows7  boot)(Windows 7) (extended for / and swap)
<sher> i dont know
<sher> no
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: not any more, I get this error from there now....'E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libbz2-1.0'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)'
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  resize.. and shrink.. whats left is unallocated.
<sher> how to have firefox 4
<sher> beta
<Dr_Willis> sher:  theres ppa's for it i belive.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | sher
<ubottu> sher: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, you might try aptitude remove synaptic and then reinstall by aptitude install synaptic
<javahorn> Dr_Willis:  only option i get is delete, shrink option is greyed out!
<Dekkard> !wireless | Dekkard
<ubottu> Dekkard, please see my private message
<ubumanux> irc://irc.darksin.it/atl_revenge
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:   you have how many partitions allready?  you may want to pastebin the 'sudo fdisk -l' output.
<ubumanux> server irc://irc.darksin.it/atl_revenge
<hugo__> hey! probebly wrong channel but il try... Anyone that could help me with a recursive dns lookup using Dig? I have an school assignment that i dont quite understand. =>  Find the address to i.root-servers.net. Use dig to do a recursive request against it, where you ask for the IP address to www.nvu.no. Explain the answer you get.
<hugo__> what iv tried so far is $ dig @i.root-servers.net nvu.no NS +norecurse
<hugo__> $dig $njet.norid.no nvu.no NS +norecurse but i cant seem to find the ip of nvu.no
<FloodBot1> hugo__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> hugo__: can you ping nvo.no?
<hugo__> sacarlson: yes
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: ok, will giove it a go
<hugo__> 158.38.50.20
<carbonate> Hi I am trying to install 11.04 from a USB stick but it freezes and hangs and is very unstable in the gui live boot environment. Can someone help me out?
<ikonia> carbonate: 11.04 is discussed in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<LegacyCX> First time ubuntu user, running 10.10. Is it normal to constantly have updates?
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: well, I tried uninstalling synaptic, and it did nothing, said nothing removed nothing unpacked. So tried installing and it went though. Going to check see if it works. one sec.
<LegacyCX> everytime I turn on my computer, the Update Manager has more updates.
<ikonia> LegacyCX: as updates are available they get pushed to you,
<ikonia> LegacyCX: that's quite normal
<liufuling> 有中国的吗
<LegacyCX> Thanks! THankfully the updates are handled better than Windows.
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, whatever the outcome then run apt-get install -f
<carbonate> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 3.0GHz, RAM: Ripjaws 4GB, HDD: Western Digital 500GB SATA drive MOBO: M4A88T-V Evo/USB3
<ikonia> carbonate: why are you telling us that ?
<carbonate> lol there are scripts for this and I just typed that all
<carbonate> To help answer my question
<carbonate> If it helps
<carbonate> Ikonia
<ikonia> carbonate: please disable that script
<Dr_Willis> carbonate:  11.04 is in testing.. and  has problems.. see #ubuntu+1 channel.. or dont use the alpha stuff.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> does anybody knows a program that power off the computer anytime i want?
<olimones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576478/ does anyone can help me with my wifi problem
<carbonate> ikonia: its not a script i just typed that
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_Qualquer:  'shutdown' or 'halt' commands.
<ikonia> carbonate: you've been told the ubuntu 11.04 released is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1 not here, please join that channel
<carbonate> I have?
<carbonate> I'm sorry, thanks.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Dr_Willis, i'm not that expert in ubuntu... could you tell me more details?
<sacarlson> hugo__: strange I get no ping from my dns but from dig @8.8.8.8 I get nvm.no.			86400	IN	A	193.213.81.211
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: ran both of those commands you gave me, and I still get this error 'E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libbz2-1.0'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)'
<teek> Hello! I was here yesterday trying to fix a broken sudo. I'm on the recommended page, but they don't provide a solution. Could someone help :)
<carbonate> Although I have had this same problem with the other distros ikonia.
<hugo__> sacarlson: its nvu.no
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_Qualquer: start with 'man shutdown' and 'man halt'
<famihug> http://pastebin.com/0p05ANjU this is my script.It request user enter a file and use "filename" as a variable. I try to creat the output with "${filename}"1 but it doesn't work. Plz tell me how to fix this
<Um_cara_Qualquer> k
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_Qualquer:  theres proberly some other commands that can also power off, or reboot the system
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: sudo apt-get install -f that did nothing,
<MonkeyDust> Um_cara_Qualquer: try sudo init 0 or sudo init 6
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, it means that no dependancies are missing which is a good sign so far
<hugo__> sacarlson: $dig nvu.no gives me no A just empty, and auth is second nameservers  => nvu.no.			54000	IN	SOA	skaunix.hist.no
<Um_cara_Qualquer> MonkeyDust, what's that?
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  i think its proberly best to use shutdown or halt... not init/runlevel stuff..
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: I'll reboot, see if that does anything, brb
<sacarlson> hugo__: ok sorry now I get no ping with dig @8.8.8.8 no a nvu.no.			1800	IN	SOA	skaunix.hist.no. hostmaster.hist.no.
<sacarlson> hugo__: so maybe it only has an ipv6 address?
<akinimod> What's chroot?
<teek> What line is in the etc/groups file if "brian" was in the "admin" group?
<hugo__> sacarlson: isnt that wierd? no ip? i can access it from web... $ pin  www.nvu.no resovles ip 158.38.50.20 but cant send/recive packets
<javahorn>  Dr_Willis Flash USB with 10.10, ie UNetBootin, i should straightaway go to install Ubuntu, it will take care of partitions?
<sacarlson> hugo__: I think the bind9 dns server is not setup correctly
<hugo__> sacarlson: but how can i then resolve the ip? ha
<teek> could anyone look in their file quick for me? :)
<akinimod> I'm in the live cd... Now what?
<hugo__> sacarlson: im sure this one is choosen by the teacher just cuz of this
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Dr_Willis, sudo shutdown -h "06:00" ? is that it?
<akinimod> Is there a so
<hugo__> sacarlson: http://www.whois.net/whois/nvu.no hehe no ip wtf
<sardean> Hello everyone, I'm just setting a friend up on a dual boot, and they are completely new to *nix so I wanted to show them this room also in case I'm not here to answer their questions or they ust want the opinions/help from others
<sacarlson> hugo__: oh I fogot I needed to dig www.nvu.no  and then I get a return
<scoundrel50> jiohdi: rebooted, adn tried synaptic and update manager and get the same errors
<hugo__> yes!
<hugo__> sacarlson: dig @i.root-servers.net www.nvu.no +trace
<akinimod> Similar command to shutdown for getting comp out of hibernate?
<evdvelde> hi all, wodim fails to burn CDs here (tried using k3b, brasero and command line). Error: Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<teek> Would anyone who is in the admin group be kind enough to look in their groups file..
<evdvelde> any ideas/suggestions?
<teek> And tell me what the line is for the admin group.
<notify-osd> Anyone uses ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa ?
<sacarlson> hugo__: I should have know since my dns is the same way to hard to get my root name to update I just update my site names
<OerHeks> sardean, nice of you to show irc :-)
<jiohdi> scoundrel50, I only know a little, run to my limit
<hugo__> sacarlson: but is that a recursive request?
<oCean> teek: admin:x:119:brian I suppose
<teek> Thankyou <3
<luis_> my name is luis
<omry> Dr_Willis, according to lspci : Radeon HD 5600 Series
<omry> I did install the drivers through the ubuntu additional drivers thing.
<sardean> thanks OerHeks :-) This is the name he'll be using.
<teek> oCean, you wouldn't happen to know which groups the first installed user is in by default, would you?
<luis_> i am speak portuguese
<oCean> !pt > luis_
<ubottu> luis_, please see my private message
<sardean> I'm logging out now, just wanted to show him how to get in here if he ever wanted to or needed to
<Diverdude> What is a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<luis_> ???
<sardean> have a good day all.
<ugliefrog> what does (mounted storage group dirs if your backend is remote) ..MEan?
<oCean> teek: the one created during install?
<teek> Yes.
<oCean> teek: this is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576486/ I only added the vboxusers
<liu> why
<teek> You're the best oCean :)
<oCean> teek: now spread the word :)
<teek> You bet ^^
<liu> china
<notify-osd> !cn | liu
<ubottu> liu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<akinimod> When I try to install the stuff via root I get a failed to fetch error
<ikonia> akinimod: ahy are you root ?
<ikonia> akinimod: you should not be root
<notify-osd> akinimod: sudo apt-get update
<akinimod> That gives back an error about index files failing
<sacarlson> hugo__: I'm not sure about the definition of recusive in this case but reverse look up dig 158.38.50.20  I get a.root-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com
<Diverdude> What is a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<root__> 字 /join #ubuntu-cn
<root__>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<compdoc> cn? is that canadian?
<hytreem> cn is chinese
<notify-osd> LOl
<compdoc> oh good - cuz I dont speak canadian
<hytreem> there is no canadian language
<akinimod> And how do I implement the --fix-missing command
<hytreem> they speak english and french
<compdoc> I only speak american
<notify-osd> :>
<ibnu> anyone can help me install canaon pixma ip1200 on my sabily?
<hytreem> which isn't a language either
<oCean> compdoc: hytreem back on topic please
<apter> Are there a linux that i can put on my ipod touch 1g?
<hugo__> sacarlson: thanks for the help!
<hytreem> okeleedokelee oCean
<ikonia> apter: nothing to do with ubuntu, so we don't support that sort of discussion
<JackyBoy> Diverdude: hexer - An interactive binary editor with a Vi-like interface
<ibnu> anyone can help me install canaon pixma ip1200 on my sabily?
<notify-osd> apter: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  i think theres some packages for drivers for that in the repositories.. whats a Sabily?
<javahorn> should i select manaually partition ie 3rd radio button or first option of install with existing OS
<hugo__> sacarlson: dig @i.root-servers.net www.nvu.no +trace gives HEader >> WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<hugo__> sacarlson: so guess not
<Dr_Willis> javahorn:  if you want to tell it exactly where to mount each partiton.. select manual. Existing - will try to resize, or use unallocated space i belive
<ibnu> sabily Dr_Willis: Sabily is a set of packages that customizes the Ubuntu distro by installing islamic software
<ivorensis> Can anyone help me with CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<mmo|> Anyone know Anyone know what might cause a file transfer to start out fast (11-12 mb/sec) and then drop to about 1 mb/sec after having downloaded about 2 gb? This is what happens when I download files from my old fit-pc 1.0 (a small mini PC with 256 MB/RAM and an AMD Geode processor) via ftp over my local network. Is it some buffer overflow? I was directed to some article about "bufferbloat" earlier (http://gettys.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/introducin
<javahorn> Dr_Willis: ok going ahead with existing OS option
<Chang13A> Anyone try Blackbuntu yet?
<notify-osd> ivorensis: what is your issue
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  so.. what does that have to do with printer drivers then? :)
<hugo__> sacarlson: never mind, i seemd to got the last result, +trace does not give that
<aadem> whats blackbuntu
<ivorensis> It doesn't seem to respond to anything. For example, I put opacity to my gnome-panel and it does nothing.
<ivorensis> This happened right after I enabled "blur windows"
<ibnu> i have downloaded some respositories/package rpm for it, but they dont work
<oCean> Chang13A: not supported here
<ibnu> they said that i have to use ip2200 driver
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  the last canon pixima printer i used. I just had to isntall some extra drivers from the repos for it.
<Chang13A> I'm not using it.
<aadem> can ubuntu install rpm packages somehow
<Chang13A> Just wondering how it compares to BackTrack.
<compdoc> mmo|, what network card?
<sacarlson> hugo__: I found this in man dig +[no]recurse Toggle the setting of the RD (recursion desired) bit in the query. This bit is set by default,
<ibnu> Dr_Willis: Would you give me some tutorials for it
<ivorensis> notify-osd, any ideas?
<oCean> Chang13A: BT is also another unsupported derivative.
<Doonz> dumb question how can i see what release of ubuntu server im running.
<oCean> Doonz: lsb_releas e-a
<oCean> *lsb_release-a
<oCean> hmz :(
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  not really. i dumped that printer. and will NEVBER buy canon again.
<oCean> Doonz: lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  i just cheked the forums/package manager and found some info on the printer i had. a pixma i1600 i think.  even then. it never worked right.  so no more canon for me.
<ibnu> ha ha
<ivorensis> Any help would be appreciated.
<Logan_> !please | ivorensis
<ibnu> how poor am i?
<ubottu> ivorensis: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mmo|> compdoc: some 100 mbps card, dont know how I see the specific brand?
<ducktype> hi
<ivorensis> I'm sorry, not very familiar with this chan
<catfish> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<catfish> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ivorensis> Thanks.
<Logan_> !fishing | catfish
<ubottu> catfish: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Chang13A> Oh so this is like a helpdesk?
<ibnu> hallo, is there anyone can help me install canon ip1200 on ubuntu sabily
<Logan_> Chang13A: Yes, it is.
<Abhijit> ibnu, what is ubuntu sabily?
<Chang13A> My bad.
<asdfqwer> Is there a variable for hiding hidden files/folders whenever some 3rd party program wants to browse and open something in nautilus?
<asdfqwer> I don't know why it displays these by default
<oCean> Chang13A: read the topic;  /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<asdfqwer> C-h does nothing either
<ibnu> Abhijit: Sabily is a set of packages that customizes the Ubuntu distro by installing islamic software
<blake_> I use Google a lot when I'm trying to do or fix something in Ubuntu.
<ducktype> hi i've created a beb package with checkinstall seems al ok, exploring the package i see: splush_20110306-1_i386.deb\data.tar\.\etc\init\splush.conf (it's the upstart config file i want to install)
<Abhijit> ibnu, hmm
<vis> hi
<ibnu> sabily is ubuntu islamic version
<Abhijit> !ask | ibnu
<ubottu> ibnu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ducktype> but if i try to install it dpkg -i splush_20110306-1_i386.deb > dpkg: warning: splush: conffile '/etc/init' is not a plain file or symlink (= '/etc/init')
<ibnu> can you help me
<BenSlater> Hey, Im back. :)
<vis> Can someone tell me, what application is behing System->administration->Hardware drivers on a typical ubuntu system?
<vis> i'm using xubuntu which has different menu structure
<hugo__> sacarlson: thanks for the help!
<ibnu> help me
<Abhijit> ibnu, i dont think i can help you. because i dont see any question you asked.
<ivorensis> So I'm allowed to ask the question every once in a while, if I don't get an answer?
<liufuling> 晚安
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  the 'core' of your questin is --> how to install the canon ip2200 drivers in 10.10 ?
<Abhijit> i see
<akinimod> Can someone walk me through chroot?
<Abhijit> !canon
<Abhijit> !printer | ibnu
<ubottu> ibnu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<notify-osd> !ask | akinimod
<ubottu> akinimod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibnu> how to install the canon ip1200 drivers in 10.10 ?
<Abhijit> ibnu, see above link given by ubottu
<ibnu> how to install cups
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  cups is allready installed....
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  you need the proper drivers for cups to use. It should of selected/installed them when the printer was first plugged in.
<akinimod> I'm in the live cd... How do I install the stuff to my Ubuntu partition?
<BenSlater> Ok, is it possible to download the wireless driver for Ubuntu on windows then transfer it on a memory stick or something?
<compdoc> BenSlater, sure
<vis> Can someone tell me, what application is behing System->administration->additional drivers on a typical ubuntu system?
<BenSlater> Yay.
<ibnu> yeah. cnijfilter-ip2200-2.60-2.i386.rpm dan cnijfilter-common-2.60-3.i386.rpm i have already got them
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  and you said earlier that  Pixima i1200 printer. used the ip2200 drivers correct?
<BenSlater> Can someone help me do that?
<oCean> ibnu: don't use rpm
<sucker> ai
<ibnu> yes. i was
<oCean> !rpm > ibnu
<ubottu> ibnu, please see my private message
<ivorensis> CompizConfig doesn't seem to respond to any of my modifications. I believe this started right after I enabled "blur windows". Any way to fix this?
<jiohdi> vis nvidia graphics card or some similiar
<BenSlater> Because I cant connect to wireless from my laptop without it.
<BenSlater> :|
<omry__> Dr_Willis, any advice on my dual monitor problem?
<vis> jiohdi: should be an generic application like jockey-gtk...
<slev1> firefox does not play youtybe
<slev1> Flush the screen is black
<slev1> system Linux sd64 2.6.32-29-generic # 58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 11 20:52:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU / Linux
<slev1> firefox 3.6.14 + build3 + nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<slev1> flashplugin-installer 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.04.1
<FloodBot1> slev1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slev1> please tell me what is wrong and what needs to be done
<slev1> slev@rambler.ru
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:   the forum thered here may help -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bd/2010-August/007226.html
<jiohdi> vis, you mean the actual loader program?
<aadem> !rpm > aadem
<ubottu> aadem, please see my private message
<notify-osd> slev1: there is a fix for that
<compdoc> vis, there is no System->administration->additional drivers on my system
<Dr_Willis> ivorensis:  ive seen where compiz  dose not accept settings changes.. untill you log out/back in..  not sure why it does it every so often.. somthing crashing perhaps
<BenSlater> So can someone help me transfer the driver? :)
<vis> ok, more to the actual problem: how can i load madwifi drivers?
<compdoc> theres a System->administration->Hardware drivers
<vis> compdoc: ok, what's behind that?
<compdoc> thats /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<Dr_Willis> slev1:  for Youtube you could use Google Chrome/Chromium and the HTML5  featurte. and not need flash at all.
<vis> compdoc: thx
<vis> though, jockey did not help
<ivorensis> Thanks, Dr_Willis, I'll try that.
<final_frontier> hi everyoen
<akinimod>  I'm in the live cd... How do I install the stuff to my Ubuntu partition
<akinimod> Idk chroot
<Dr_Willis> akinimod:  time to learn chrooting I think
<vis> when I plug in my wpc-0300 pccard, the ath-card is not recognized
<BenSlater> ..also I cant use Sudo commands.
<Dr_Willis> chroot /media/Mountpointofthesystem
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  alien command convertes rpm to deb.. so if you want to convert.. yes...
<Dr_Willis> ibnu:  you are converting it.. not 'executing' it..
<BenSlater> Can anyone help me with sudo commands, and transferring my driver?
<BenSlater> The driver*
<Scorpion_on> !cmd
<ibnu> Dr_Willisyes converting it
<ibnu> yes converting it
<jiohdi> Ben65, use sudo -s
<akinimod> So like /dev/sda3?
<final_frontier> hello everyone, i have some issues with my package manager
<jiohdi> Ben65, it will put you into root terminal mode
<Dr_Willis> akinimod:  no.. you chroot to the MOUNTPOINT
<jiohdi> then you dont have to do any more sudo anything
<BenSlater> Whos Ben65?
<BenSlater> :|
<jiohdi> sorry
<jiohdi> BenSlater,
<Dr_Willis> akinimod:  mount the system. chroot to its mountpoint.
<jiohdi> BenSlater, tab complete name  ;)
<BenSlater> Ok, so I do sudo -s
<ibnu> so, what driver that i have to download?
<oCean> ibnu: beware that you can use alien to install rpms but it's quite dangerous and unsupported
<BenSlater> Let me note this on my iPod.
<final_frontier> I need to downgrade libgtk2.0 to the lucid version (actualy I have the "now" version) but when I mark it to downgrade, half of my system packages got erased
<BenSlater> Im on windows atm so..
<jiohdi> BenSlater, then you put in your password
<final_frontier> how can I downgrade all packages at the same time?
<BenSlater> It doesnt accept my pass.
<ibnu> so can you give me some soulution ocean?
<BenSlater> :/
<jiohdi> BenSlater, then you are in root mode
<BenSlater> Oh
<jiohdi> BenSlater, the $ will change to a # on the line
<BenSlater> Ok, and then what about the driver transfer?
<oCean> ibnu: I myself have bad experiences with canon. No longer using it
<jiohdi> BenSlater, thats something I cannot help with... but in root terminal you can do anything so be careful
<ibnu> how about using turboprint
<final_frontier> anyone can help me please?
<th0r> final_frontier: there is no downgrade option
<final_frontier> damn :\
<jiohdi> BenSlater, btw, if you open a file manager like thunar in root term, you can manipulate any file or folder with root permissions
<dthacker> final_frontier: restore from backup
<final_frontier> guess I have to reinstall the entire system :\
<oCean> final_frontier: Attempting to downgrade is explicitly not supported
<james> hello every
<final_frontier> well then, thanks a lot anyway :)
<m4rtin> is it possible to do a distribution upgrade without rebooting?
<akinimod> It still will not fetch the index files
<BenSlater> jiohdi, I probably wont do much with root, Im a ubuntu noobie so.. I just needed to use it to check for the wireless driver:/
<simon_> anyone know how i can change xorg.conf to set my custom modeline?
<akinimod> Tried apt-get update
<Abhijit> !x | simon_
<ubottu> simon_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dirtycookie> can I ask questions about dhcp servers?
<akinimod> The error I'm getting is no add associated with hostname
<teek> If Ocen is still here I wanted to say /thankyou/ My linux is repaired ^^
<jiohdi> BenSlater, IF the kernel does not recognize the wireless it may mean that no driver yet exists... but sometimes you can find them on ubuntu.org forum search
<kingnerd> Hey guys.  I want to do some DJing on Ubuntu and stream it through VOIP programs.  Is there any way to set up the output of pulseaudio as an input for these programs?
<BenSlater> Jiohdi, it does exist, when I was just doing try ubuntu it would ask if I wanted to install it, but when I did I had to restart, obviously losing everything..
<BenSlater> But now that Im actually dualbooting it, it doesnt ask about it :/
<simon_> Abhijit, but the system fails to find the native resolution so the text gets blurred. I have to force it
<final_frontier> well everybody thanks for your answers :)
<Abhijit> simon_, no idea
<final_frontier> better go away no before I'm running out of time xD
<final_frontier> bye
<jiohdi> BenSlater, now thats odd
<linh> woyuno
<kannan_> can i use bluetooth adapters in ubuntu that can be used in windows?
<BenSlater> Mm, thats why I was using sudo to do 'sudo lshw -C network' to check if its installed or not.
<notify-osd> !clamtk
<BenSlater> ...but I think its not installed, which is why Im wondering about transferring it from windows to ubuntu.
<SwedeMike> kannan_: I know of at least one that works, anyway. I bought a cheap small usb-bluetooth thingie that just worked...
<SwedeMike> kannan_: just plug it in and see what happens.
<rewalsar> QUESTION:i want to unlock a 3g huawei modem in ubuntu
<kannan_> SwedeMike: so adapters depends on operating systems?
<akinimod> No address associated with hostname: how do I fix this?
<notify-osd> akinimod: what do u want to do
<akinimod> Install missing stuff onto my Ubuntu via livecd
<SwedeMike> kannan_: what do you mean by "adapter"?
<rewalsar> QUESTION:i want to unlock a 3g huawei modem in ubuntu	
<rewalsar> ?plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz help
<kannan_> SwedeMike : the bluetooth adapters :P
<notify-osd> akinimod: check repositories servers
<roentgen_> rewalsar: do they get locked? :)
<notify-osd> in software soucres
<mmo|> compdoc: closer inspection reveals that my network card is this: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (Realtek)
<akinimod> How?
<rewalsar> roengen_:yeah it is locked
<notify-osd> akinimod: gksu software-properties-gtk
<BenSlater> So does anybody know about this driver issue?
<SwedeMike> kannan_: devices need operating system drivers. just plug it in and see if ubuntu supports it.
<phoenixsampras> how to start my 3g huawei modem? sometimes doesnt respond
<notify-osd> akinimod: in "download from"
<rewalsar> roentgen_ , yes this one is locked
<kannan_> SwedeMike: thanks mike :)
<Cem_Nome5> hi
<notify-osd> ei
<Cem_Nome5> I would like to know how do I see the running programs on my Ubuntu 10.10
<Cem_Nome5> like Ctrl + Alt + Del on Windows
<anis_> http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/
<compdoc> mmo|, those are usually pretty stable, although the newer 8169 has an over-heating problem. After a large transfer, see if the 8139 chip is hot
<akinimod> It's set to main server
<Logan_> anis_: No spamming.
<th0r> Cem_Nome5: ps -ax
<Cem_Nome5> th0r what?
<Cem_Nome5> ps -ax?
<Cem_Nome5> is it a command?
<hugo__> How can find out what name server is responsible of certain zones? FOr instance, i want to find out what name server delegated responsiblity TO the .NO zone. Using DIG iv tried $ dig no NS +trace which gives me a result. Is it 195.84.98.90 (a.root-servers.net) that is responsible for NO zone or is it X.nic.no?
<th0r> Cem_Nome5: open a terminal and type ps -ax
<axilla> anyone assist in adding my 47" HDTV as a monitor in ubuntu?
<Cem_Nome5> oh
<notify-osd> ps aux
<Logan_> Cem_Nome5: in terminal - Ctrl - alt - T
<axilla> Since there are no drivers is it even possible?
<mmo|> compdoc: the thing is, though, I did not have any problems back when I was using ubuntu 7.10, it has started after installing 10.10...
<Cem_Nome5> there is somehow to control, like, close programs?
<Cem_Nome5> th0r Logan_
<notify-osd> Cem_Nome5: go to System > Administration > System Monitor
<th0r> Cem_Nome5: get the process number from ps -ax and then kill -l <process#>
<notify-osd> Cem_Nome5: or open a terminal and type "top" or "ps aux"
<sacarlson> Cem_Nome5: man kill ?
<notify-osd> Cem_Nome5: you can use pkill and killall
<Cem_Nome5> I just noticed that my computer really slowed down
<sacarlson> Cem_Nome5: also look at man killall
<Cem_Nome5> I think there must be a extra program
<Cem_Nome5> maybe a keylogger...
<notify-osd> in Ubuntu? lol
<Cem_Nome5> ph
<Cem_Nome5> oh
<Cem_Nome5> forgot
<Cem_Nome5> found it
<FloodBot1> Cem_Nome5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cem_Nome5> already had one notify-osd :S
<notify-osd> ye
<compdoc> mmo|, large transfers is a good way to test a system stability. I cant imagine the ubuntu drivers are causing the problem
<Cem_Nome5> thx for help :P
<Cem_Nome5> c ya
<linh> 大家好
<vish> !cn | linh
<ubottu> linh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<GraphicH> I have a problem with Twinview and 3 Monitors. All I want to do is run Twin view on 2 of the monitors and the third to have a separate x screen (I only use the third for things I want open all the time) However when I enable twin view it stretches everything across the 2 monitors and maiximizes windows across both of them. However if I unhook the third monitor, it works like expected, with windows maximizing to just the monitor they are on
<notify-osd> graphic card?
<elijah> What is the command to open the alsa GUI in CLI?
<ikonia> GraphicH: is it a dual head or tripple headed card
<GraphicH> 2 Dual heads
<ikonia> elijah: alsamixer
<ikonia> GraphicH: twinview won't span multiple cards
<GraphicH> I know I only want it to span the 2 monitors on the first card correctly
 * Logan_ is away: I'm busy
<akinimod> I think I'm just. Going to reinstall
<ikonia> !away > Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_, please see my private message
<GraphicH> and the 3rd can just be seperate x screen
<notify-osd> akinimod: because?
<akinimod> I can't get it to work
<elijah> ikonia: Muchos gracias
<ikonia> GraphicH: do you still plan to use the propritary nvidia module for the 3rd screen ?
<notify-osd> what akinimod ?
<akinimod> I can't log in
<elijah> ikonia: Do you know if it is possible to adjust alsa mixer settings in increments of less than 50?
<notify-osd> akinimod: did you forget your password?
<GraphicH> ikonia: if not using it will make this set up work than I dont care, I just dont want to use xinerama because it sucks
<ikonia> elijah: no idea
<mmo|> compdoc: hm, ok, do you have any idea where I might look? It seems like a classic example of some buffer being filled or something similar since it ALWAYS does down in speed after the same amount of transfered mbs...
<mmo|> does=goes
<GraphicH> ikonia: I get terrible laggy looks from just dragging windows around
<GraphicH> with xinerama that is
<notify-osd> GraphicH: turn off visual effects :x
<GraphicH> I didnt think I had any on
<compdoc> mmo|, what is its the other end? can you try a second transfer from another computer when the speed drops?
<akinimod> U deleted something via synaptic that listed nautilus as a dep that would also go butbeing half asleep at the time I didn't notice until it started
<compdoc> is=if
<sacarlson> GraphicH: so with xinerama you can't use the nvidia drivers or what might cause the lag?
<beruic> Hello. can anyone explain me what linux-backports-modules-input-* and linux-backports-modules-media-* contains drivers for, and also why there's both linux-backports-modules-wireless-* and linux-backports-compat-modules-wireless-*?
<ikonia> GraphicH: truthfully, I don't know if it will make it easier, I'm not working through in my head how one module loaded can drive two different modes
<Haricophile> hi! with flash-non-free/firefox/marevick I can see the first video only, somebody ever see this strange stuff ?
<Haricophile> I must restart firefox if I want play another video
<GraphicH> ikonia: All I know is that twinview operates how I expexct it to when the third monitor is plugged in, as soon as its plugged in, everything gets stretched across both monitors in twin view even though the other has its own xscreen
<GraphicH> ikonia: third monitor is *not* plugged in I mean
<aroman> how long does it take for users to get upgrades visible when changing a package in a PPA?
<beruic> Can anyone explain me what linux-backports-modules-input-* and linux-backports-modules-media-* contains drivers for?
<compdoc> mmo|, good idea to check your cooling fans: cpu, psu, etc. And see if the drive youre transfering to and from have any reallocated sectors in SMART
<ikonia> GraphicH: yup I agree, and I think that's to do with the nvidia module not being able to split two different modes
<ikonia> GraphicH: I'm just having a read up on it now
<GraphicH> ikonia: ugh I really wish multimonitor support was better under linux
<ikonia> GraphicH: it is, just not with propitary devices such as nvidia
<ugliefrog> how do i find the path to this (/var/lib/mythtv/recordings) on a computer on my network...I need the full path so i can type it in...
<mmo|> compdoc: the comp from which I am downloading the files is an ubuntu 10.10 desktop (core 2 duo, 4 gb ram, 1000 mbps network card). I could try it from windows also of course, to see if it makes a difference...
<notify-osd> is there a program to edit Indicator Applet Session?
<GraphicH> ikonia: well then I wish nv would open source their damn drivers, how the hell could it hurt them to do that?
<ikonia> GraphicH: I can't really debate that
<compdoc> mmo|, the more you test, the more likely you'll discover the problem
<Zwei> Hi, I've someone removed the time from my panel.
<Zwei> How can I get it back?
<beruic> I try again: Can anyone explain me what linux-backports-modules-input-* and linux-backports-modules-media-* contains drivers for?
<Zwei> (Date and time)
<bastidrazor> Zwei: right click the panel > add to panel > clock
<GraphicH> ikonia: so how could I get 3 monitors to work, not use nv cards?
<Zwei> Thanks a ton bastidrazor :)
<ikonia> GraphicH: I'm sure it's possible with 3 monitors, I wonder if twinview is a portition  of the problem
<bastidrazor> Zwei: you're welcome.
<akinimod> Anyone know where compiz keeps it's profile data?
<CarlFK> grub2 setup doesn't show the grub menu unless I hold shift. how do I get it to always display the menu and wait?
<GraphicH> ikonia: the more I read the more Im comming to think it is a twin view problem
<anis_> http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/
<ikonia> GraphicH: that is my view also
<beruic> Can anyone explain me what linux-backports-modules-input-* and linux-backports-modules-media-* contains drivers for?
<oCean> anis_: no spamming
<GraphicH> ikonia: I thought I had read somewhere once that someone had gotten the set up to work but that it was broken again recently
<ikonia> GraphicH: I don't know, I'm not %100 current with twinview
<researcher1> I can open a CD and view folder contents but cant copy from it?
<GraphicH> blug
<notify-osd> What is the avahi-daemon?
<sacarlson> GraphicH: I was recently researching about xinerama to use mutli machines to display one big image over them all,  I saw from that there was problems
<sanal_madatheth> can anybody help me to find a vocal removing software or karaoke maker
<GraphicH> sacarlson: Im hoping Wayland will just magically fix everything but I doubt thatll happen
<GraphicH> how far away is Wayland from replacing X in future ub versions?
<aroman> GraphicH: very far away
<aroman> i'd say 2-3 years
<GraphicH> aroman: not that mature, ey?
<aroman> it's barely an infant
<ugliefrog> how do iget the network address to a specific folder on another machine on my network
<GraphicH> aroman: I thought its been around for awhile?
<sacarlson> GraphicH: well different parts worked at different times and with different preformance and stabilty so you can go back in time to early versions or just wait
<sanal_madatheth> any karaoke making package in ubuntu?
<linh> i cant understand what you saied
<aroman> GraphicH: not nearly as long as X, and few work on it
<spter> apter
<aroman> the hope is that canonical will shift efforts to it after they do Unity
<GraphicH> aroman: X is a dinooooooo
<GraphicH> I have to admit I don't know much about Unity
<aroman> it's new desktop user interface for ubuntu for all future versions
<aroman> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<GraphicH> !wayland
<notify-osd> !avahi
<GraphicH> Well I just found a way to mount NFS shares on windows machines
<aroman> notify-osd: avahi is a linux implementation of zeroconf
<GraphicH> Im already dual booting to play games, maybe Ill switch back for a bit =(
<Daghdha> I am playing with hdparm, and i am finding my Hitachi's won't respond to any value above 191 forthe -B parameter. This is the Advanced Power Management. shouldn't values 192-254 mean ON? I thought this was a sata standard not a manufacturer/model specific thing)
<hacker> helow
<notify-osd> aroman: i want to disable it
<aroman> notify-osd: why?
<notify-osd> because i dont want it
<anis_> http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/
<carlos> #ubuntu-es
<GraphicH> !avahi
<aroman> notify-osd: well then just uninstall it, but I can't imagine why
<oCean> anis_: again (3rd time) no spamming
<notify-osd> aroman: well it's disabled
<notify-osd> aroman: but not some process are using it
<notify-osd> how can i find out which ones
<aroman> notify-osd: so uninstall it...
<aroman> it's installed for a reason. certain apps use it
<notify-osd> sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<aroman> notify-osd: why use init.d
<aroman> it's depreciated
<notify-osd> ?
<chomsky> Window's rants anyone?
<notify-osd> it's ssame as sudo service NAME stop
<notify-osd> ....
<aroman> notify-osd: yes, and its depreciated.
<aroman> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<_skpl> WINDOWS, ARGH
<notify-osd> and sudo service sometimes doesnt work
<chomsky> BLUE SCREEN OF BUKKAKE
<notify-osd> aroman: depeciated why
<apter> I must say, i have tried ubuntu for a week now. And i am very impresed. I tought there was nothing els than OSX that was good. Gues I was wrong
<aroman> notify-osd: read the link
<notify-osd> lol apter
<Daekdroom> notify-osd, deprecated, not depreciated
<Daekdroom> notify-osd, deprecated means it's getting out of use
<notify-osd> k
<notify-osd> Daekdroom: it still works.
<aroman> Daekdroom: that's not correct
<chomsky> Linux is where it is at. Viva La Penguins!
<beruic> Ok, last time: Can anyone explain me what linux-backports-modules-input-* and linux-backports-modules-media-* contains drivers for?
<aroman> deprecated has nothing to do with depreciated
<apter> notify-osd: lol? cant i say that I think it is good?
<notify-osd> how the hell you restart an ssh server? using sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart.
<Daekdroom> aroman, I never said it did
<JackyBoy> Depreciated means it decreased in value
<beruic> ...or at least tell me where to go?
<aroman> Daekdroom: deprecated means it's getting out of use
<erUSUL> notify-osd: sudo restart ssh
<aroman> that statement is false
<researcher1> how to copy files from CD of which folder and files are visible but cant copy
<notify-osd> erUSUL: n1
<eBittin> Somone knows if i can get Spotify to work in Debian PPC?
<ikonia> eBittin: not really an ubuntu issue
<aroman> eBittin: why not ask in #debian?
<researcher1> how to reach CDROM using command line
<ikonia> researcher1: it will be mounted in /media
<notify-osd> !caffeine
<notify-osd> wow ubottu knows nothing
<researcher1> ikonia: where do I reach to access Media
<ikonia> notify-osd: it's a bot, it's quite wide in it's knowledge
<aroman> notify-osd: if you want to find out what ubottu knows, PM him. please don't spam the channel
<ikonia> researcher1: it's a file system, /media
<researcher1> ok
<notify-osd> aroman: i know that but i also know that im not spamming the channel
<miniuser> join #physics
<obyrith> how can i make my speakers output mono? one of my speakers (not sure if it's left or right) barely works anymore and i'd like to just hear everything from the other.
<Eriam> hello
<spow_> Hi, I'm trying to install 10.04 on an old computer (Pentium III) and it's stuck after loading at a black screen with only the mouse active
<Eriam> any1 alive here ?
<spow_> Are there compatibility issues ?
<ikonia> spow_: with what ?
<notify-osd> spow_: maybe check system requirements
<netrunner_> <- first time on linux
<notify-osd> netrunner_: congrats
<netrunner_> thx just came from os x
<Eriam> can some1 help me with an ubuntu 10.10 .. im nwe to linux ... and i wanna install webHTB on it
<spow_> ikonia : with the processor I guess (Pentium III)
<ikonia> spow_: P3 is fine
<Eriam> so is there any1 with enough patience to explain the steps i have 2 take ?
<notify-osd> spow_: did u download 32bit version rgith?
<ikonia> eBittin: webHTB ?
<ikonia> Eriam: webHTB ?
<ikonia> oops
<researcher1> i want to copy from command line all files stored on my CD.It says missing  destination file operand
<spow_> notify-osd : yes ofc
<eBittin> ikonia: huh?
<notify-osd> spow_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ikonia> eBittin: sorry, typo, was for someone else
<eBittin> ah
<Daghdha> have to use a lot of characters before nick completingin here :)
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' all...Just upgraded from Hardy to Lucid along with Firefox and Thunderbird upgrades. In Firefox, "Send Link" no longer functions...Tried everything in Preferences and still can't get it to work. Any suggestions would be greately appreciated. TIA
<Daghdha> One would say.. the entire name for some :)
<Eriam> yes ... a network trafic shaping tool ,, something that works with a desktop ubuntu
<notify-osd> researcher1: did u insert destination folder
<researcher1> notify-osd: yes but by mistake choose Media itself
<ikonia> Eriam: have you looked to see if it's in the ubuntu repos ?
<notify-osd> Eriam: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=webhtb&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1
<Eriam> im kinda new with it and i dont think that i can find something like that there
<notify-osd> Eriam: and google is your friend too :)
<notify-osd> if you dont get help here
<Eriam> yeah... i used google to find you guys ^^
<spow_> notify-osd: I do not meet the system requirements, but this computer was running XP fine
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<notify-osd> spow_: try an older version like 9.10
<notify-osd> spow_: or a different distro like xubuntu
<spow_> notify-osd: okay will try xubuntu
<Daghdha> "relatime works by updating the atime field on disk only if the file hasn’t been accessed since the last time it was accessed" room is spinning
<notify-osd> and there is lubuntu
<notify-osd> .p
<notify-osd> spow_: or use a lighter window manager
<researcher1> I am in /Documents directory n gave this Documents$ cp /media/NEW/mpegav/ -a command but not copying from CDROM
<researcher1> please help me
<notify-osd> researcher1: cp /mediaNEW/mpegav/ ~/Desktop/
<notify-osd> researcher1: cp /mediaNEW/mpegav/ -a ~/Desktop/copy
<researcher1> notify-osd: ok.let me try n report success 2 u
<Eriam> so
<notify-osd> something like that
<akinimod>  So does this mean it was moved or not????  Mv: failed to preserve ownership for (file name) operation not permitted.
<notify-osd> not
<Eriam> any chance i can convince some1 to help em and explain some thing on a more private level not on a channel like this ? cause it's hard 2 keep up with all the answers
<ikonia> Eriam: what do you need explaining exactly ?
<obyrith> Eriam: you can directly chat to one person in irc, at least in pidgin
<Eriam> i wanna install a lot of things ... as i said ... i want to install  apache 2, php5 and other things that are needed
<notify-osd> >/query nickname
<researcher1> notify-osd: I got this error cp: reading `/media/NEW/mpegav/avseq01.dat': Input/output error
<obyrith> Eriam: if you're using pidgin i could tell you how, but i'm not familiar enoguh with other clients
<notify-osd> researcher1: did u try without -a option
<LordOli> window 4
<Sergey> Hello, friends! Can anybody help with one issue on Ubuntu. It is about installing mpd with mp3 support encoding from sources
<ikonia> Eriam: ok, if you go to https://help.ubuntu.com you'll find a guide that introduces you to the basic of Linux
<Eriam> and when i run the apt-get command to install it tells me that it cannot find it
<researcher1> notify-osd: I copied the command u gave cp /media/NEW/mpegav/ -a ~/Desktop/copy
<Eriam> when i run apt-get install apache2 for example
<ikonia> Eriam: that includes how to use the package manager to install software
<ikonia> Eriam: ok, slow down
<juboba> apt-cache search apache2
<loc0> i want to buy ubuntu
<ikonia> Eriam: you need to know the correct package names, so if you visit the URL I gave you it will show you how to search and install
<phoenixsampras> ubuntu is for free
<Eriam> can you give me the url again ?
<aroman> loc0: you can buy a CD on the website
<notify-osd> !ubuntu > loc0
<ubottu> loc0, please see my private message
<ikonia> Eriam: https://help.ubuntu.com
<notify-osd> lol
<phoenixsampras> lol, so dont attempt to buy ubuntu anymore
<aroman> you can buy ubuntu..
<notify-osd> wait a second you can "buy" using ubuntu.com
<notify-osd> :)
<notify-osd> like a donation
<aroman> ubuntu sells CDs if you'd like
<notify-osd> ye
<Ahrotahntee> is it possible to boot from maintenance mode without the root password?
<Jeruvy> Ahrotahntee: you have to boot to single user mode.
<oCean> Ahrotahntee: booting into rescue mode does not require root pw?
<phoenixsampras> boot with livecd
<notify-osd> if you want to buy ubuntu cds http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
 * Ahrotahntee hmms
<Sergey> Please, help with MPD and Icecast on Ubuntu. Have tried many variants from ubuntu forums - still problems
<oCean> notify-osd: nvm the troll, he is gone. Let's move on
<notify-osd> k
<researcher1> notify-osd: can u help copying from CD?It contains fathers video who dies last month.I need to recover this CD URGENTLY
<notify-osd> researcher1: why dont you use Nautilus for that it's gui
<CarlFK> dell inspration 8100 nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go]   booting to a console with vga=2 shows the kernel boot messages text, but somewhere the display gets reset such that it goes blank.  anyone know what it is doing, and how do disable it?
<researcher1> notify-osd: let me try
<notify-osd> researcher1: Places > Computer
<notify-osd> cdrom at left
<Eriam> so ... can some1 tell me how can i get LAMP on my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop version ? cause when i try to use the apt-get command in the terminal .. i get somekind of an error
<darkeyes> what is the difference b/w Linux 2.6.32-27 and Linux  2.6.32-22
<notify-osd> darkeyes: that is the kernel
<notify-osd> version
<darkeyes> ya ..but wats the diff??
<CarlFK> Eriam: post the error to Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<darkeyes> i hav installed 10.10
<notify-osd> darkeyes: 2.6.32-27 is the latest for ubuntu
<ikonia> Eriam: did you read the document I suggested ?
<oCean> Eriam: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel on how to use tasksel to install lamp-server
<darkeyes> i installed 10.10 and it gives both options
<darkeyes> so there is only difference in kernel
<notify-osd> darkeyes: you can remove the olde kernel
<notify-osd> old
<darkeyes> oh k
<notify-osd> darkeyes: login to ubuntu then go to synaptic and search for linux kernel headers
<darkeyes> i updated recently.. so 27 kernel wud hav come up
<notify-osd> darkeyes: but you shouldnt remove the old kernel until you know  that the new one is good
<notify-osd> for you
<JackyAlcine> O.O
<JackyAlcine> Someone's named notify-osd?
<darkeyes> ok thanks <notify-osd>
<Daghdha> my drives won't go to sleep anymore :(
<notify-osd> JackyAlcine: because I was having a problem with notify-osd
<Eriam> im reading the pages now ... hope it helps
<JackyAlcine> Very interesting. :D
<Eriam> is there any1 willing 2 go private so as to explain thing on a more ... begginer's manner ?
<DanZ3> Hello, I just updated ubuntu and then restarted. Now when ever I select the option to boot into ubuntu I get a command line with the words "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu9" at the top and no option to boot
<notify-dude> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aadem> if i install kde will i still get gnome as my default desktop. im hoping to just be able to pick whatdesktop i want at login. someone told me that was possible here yesterday but just wanted to doublecheck
<oCean> Eriam: you might consider joining #ubuntu-beginners channel (less busy/crowded)
<darkeyes> aadem: u can have both
<DanZ3> I didn't install windows though. I didn't lose grub, I found it or it just started showing up
<ratzinger> good morning.
<Dekkard> hmm so no thoughts on maverick's wireless problems??
 * Ahrotahntee begins humming an arcane tune
<notify-dude> How do you copy ALL files and folder from a /path ?
<notify-dude> k copy -R
<JackyAlcine> notify-dude, Like from the "/" or from a folder?
<dabug> was a pain until to get working.
<oCean> notify-dude: cp -av /path/to/folder /new/folder (the -v is for verbose)
<manpat_> notify-dude, cp -rf
<oCean> notify-dude: as you can see, more options exist
<hihihi100> i need help with the game egoboo, 2.8.0
<notify-dude> 16:23:35 <researcher1> notify-osd: can u help copying from CD?It contains fathers video who dies last month.I need to recover this CD URGENTLY
<notify-dude> cp -rf /mediaNEW/ ~/Desktop/backup
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> what is that?
<notify-dude> ?
<notify-dude> a question and an answer
<Abhijit> ohh ok
<notify-dude> he wants to recover files from a cd
<Abhijit> yeah ok
 * Daghdha sighs
<notify-dude> add-apt-repository ppa:caffeine-developers/ppa
<offsense> i just lost my network manager in my box accidentally, is there anyway to restore it?
<Daghdha> I been trying my HD's to spin down for hours now, i can't getit to work. Is there any service that should be running for it to work or something? I though drives did it autonomous :/
<notify-dude> offsense: alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<notify-dude> Daghdha: ##hardware
<Daghdha> isn't it hdparm/kernel stuff?
<notify-dude> isnt HDD fault? lol
<Daghdha> i dunno, i just know it worked previously
<iceroot> Daghdha: yes, its part of the os and not the hardware
<notify-dude> Daghdha: did u try it on other os or computer
<notify-dude> in the present ofc
<offsense> notify-dude: i uninstalled it, so cant find them the applet as well
<Jonii> I used iBus to write Japanese once
<notify-dude> offsense: sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<Jonii> Now I tried to do that again, and it totally failed. ctrl+space doesn't bring up that "write in japanese" box
<Daghdha> It worked untill my eboot yesterday after upgrade wizard or whatever the thing that pops up and tells me there's fixes for ubuntu.
<notify-dude> offsense: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<notify-dude> do that
<Guinness2702> Anybody know how to get a joystick up and running?  I don't see any options in System->Preferences; I'd expect to see a config / control-panel there
<notify-dude> Guinness2702: is the joystick recognized?
<Abhijit> !joystick
<Guinness2702> notify-dude, not sure - it appears in `lsusb` but that's about as far as I've got
<notify-dude> !dildo
<oCean> notify-dude: please stop that
<Krycek> Oo
<Starminn> notify-dude: Keep it family friendly, please.
<notify-dude> oCean: ok ill stop helping ppl
<Guinness2702> notify-dude, how do I find out if it is recognised?
<offsense> notify-dude: it cant connect to internet due to lost of it
<notify-dude> Guinness2702: try sudo lshw
<Dekkard> watching tron... quite a plug for foss..
<offsense> is there anyway to restore ubuntu system using live cd ?
<oCean> notify-dude: if you don't like the channel rules, that'll be fine
<notify-dude> I like and read them everyday
<Starminn> dekkard: I agree. IT's got Linux all over the place. (But this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<pere_> saidi
<Krycek> bh hu
<Krycek> yeah lol
<notify-dude> !fr | pere_
<ubottu> pere_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jonii> But anyway, does anyone have a guess as to why would ibus just stop working, completely?
<theperfecttaco> help! my fullscreen steaming video (youtube, etc.) freezes in ubu 10.10/chrome 11 - have tried the GPUValidation fix and disabled hardware accelaration, both of the commonly recommended fixes. is there anything else I can try?
<Jonii> No key kombinations that are supposed to bring that "type in languages" box do anything at all
<notify-dude> theperfecttaco: disable desktop effects
<Calinou> "en francais" should be "en français" ;)
<notify-dude> oui
<theperfecttaco> notify-dude, are you referring to system animations?
<Guinness2702> notify-dude, nope, my joystick does not appear in `lshw`
<notify-dude> theperfecttaco: I mean compiz effects
<researcher1> notify-dude: I have installed recoverdm which can be used with this description here http://paste.ubuntu.com/576526/ Kindly suggest proper command to recover CD files into /Document folder
<DanZ3> I can't find anything online about my problem. I did an apt upgrade thing and now when I select ubuntu from my boot selection screen, I get a grub cli and nothing else happens
<notify-dude> !grub2 > DanZ3
<ubottu> DanZ3, please see my private message
<researcher1> kindly sugges tme a command to recover CD contents from this tool recoverdm here http://paste.ubuntu.com/576526/
<notify-dude> theperfecttaco: go to system preferences appearance then visual effects and select none. all check graphic card settings
<notify-dude> also*
<Guinness2702> notify-dude, any idea on what I need to do to get the joystick recognised?
<notify-dude> Guinness2702: maybe you need drivers
<Guinness2702> notify-dude, is there anywhere you'd recommend looking?  I've been googling for half an hour and found nothing sofar.  saitek website appears only to have windoze drivers :(
<sam_sam> how do i install KDE desktop on ubuntu 10.10?, i have the iso in a DVD
<notify-dude> Guinness2702: well maybe the joystick isnt support by ubuntu
<notify-dude> supported
<dhiaeldeen1> vito: I want to learn C, can you help me please?
<vito> ciao a tutti
<notify-dude> ciao
<dhiaeldeen1> anarchist: I want to learn C, can you help me please?
<dhiaeldeen1> Gnea: I want to learn C, can you help me please?
<dhiaeldeen1> please help me learn C :(
<notify-dude> !repeat > dhiaeldeen1
<ubottu> dhiaeldeen1, please see my private message
<oCean> !it > Guest90356
<ubottu> Guest90356, please see my private message
<oCean> dhiaeldeen1: that's not the topic here
<notify-dude> dhiaeldeen1: try #linux #ubuntu-offtopic
<dhiaeldeen1> oCean: ok, thanks
<sam_sam> how do i install KDE desktop on ubuntu 10.10?, i have the iso in a DVD , i dont want to download it
<notify-dude> sam_sam: search on youtube
<CantHasScreen> I'd ask in #debian but they're doing nothing but ignoring
<notify-dude> geeks like to do that
<CantHasScreen> but anyways: since I updated GRUB I can only get a 800x600x16bpp resolution; yesterday though I could have got 1023x768
<notify-dude> CantHasScreen: install startup-manager
<CantHasScreen> This is debian mind you
<notify-dude> startupmanager
<notify-dude> hm
<CantHasScreen> I'll see...
<notify-dude> you can edit grub
<oCean> CantHasScreen: this is #ubuntu, mind you
<notify-dude> manually
<CantHasScreen> At least you people pay attention, I'll give you that much
<oCean> CantHasScreen: that still does not make your issue on topic here, sorry
<CantHasScreen> notify-dude: nothing has changed for my boot menu option, except for removing unused kernel versions
<theperfecttaco> notify-dude, no dice. this time it froze and would not exit fullscreen at all. had to restart. any other suggestions?
<notify-dude> oCean: you like conflict lol
<Starminn> sam_sam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484070
<Starminn> sam_sam: Follow the links the second post gave. Perhaps it will help.
<oCean> notify-dude: if you don't like the rules of this channel, find an other one
<notify-dude> oCean: like I said before, I like and read them everydat
<notify-dude> y
<sam_sam> Starminn:ty =)
 * Logan_ is back (gone 00:00:12)
<notify-dude> !afk > Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_, please see my private message
<ikonia> Logan_: can you please disable that script
<Jonii^> tu
<notify-dude> !fi | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Jonii^> So, what's going on, why would ibus just stop working?
<Starminn> sam_sam: Sure thing. If that doesn't work I can look some more but I really wouldn't know what to tell you if you can't do that. :/ Quite the predicament lol. Try it and let us know I guess. :)
<abv> Rhythmbox and Banshee crash when opening any playlist files. Totem doesn't. Any ideas?
<biopyte> i cant update, because of insufficient space on the /boot partition. the partition is 46 M and that always worked fine, before the kernel grew bigger and bigger. any idea how to update without resizing the boot partition?
<Jonii^> I tried adding suggested lines to bashrc file, and as a result, now I don't even get that ibus setting thing appear on the upper right corner of gnome
<nishant> how to enable flash in chromium
<Jonii^> Before adding those lines, I'd at least get this empty language selection window thing
<nishant> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<yeats> abv: invoke each program from the terminal (e.g., type 'rhythmbox') and see if there are error messages
<abv> Thanks
<Jonii^> Now, it's pure nothing. Nothing like ibus even starts
<Starminn> nishant: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html does this help?
<Jonii^> Is there any way to write Japanese using Ubuntu 10.4 that works?
<Jonii^> Other than copy-paste of kanjis and kana-alphabets from some dictionary
<ikonia> Jonii^: there is language pack support
<Jonii^> ikonia, how does it handle input?
<ikonia> Jonii^: from the keyboard, same as any other language
<ikonia> Jonii^: although I'm sure specific languages will require specific language devices
<Jonii^> ikonia, yeah, but how? ibus foesn't work, and as fas as I know, scim and such have become non-supported
<nishant> Starminn, THNX WILL TRY
<Jonii^> So I'm left with... What?
<Starminn> !caps | nishant
<ubottu> nishant: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nishant> sorry caps lock went on...
<notify-dude> my GRUB doesnt show up on boot. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=u8peQ9gF
<notify-dude> i want to make it show up
<dthacker-lab> hi folks
<notify-dude> hi folk
<fragolino> hi all
<notify-dude> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true is this hiding grub menu?
<Jonii^> Bwah. Should've stayed with Windows
<notify-dude> Jonii^: ##windows
<dthacker-lab> I'm doing a non graphical install and I'm trying to make a partition bootable, but I don't seem to be able to set the flag
<notify-dude> oh it's the timeout
<zacktu> i think i've read that if i have a laptop w/ an nvidia graphics processor, i can turn it off in the bios and still have (in case of lenovo) the intel integrated graphics processor -- is that right?
<chomp> why would you want to do that
<notify-dude> to make GRUB show up I just need to GRUB_TIMEOUT="3" right
<notify-dude> ?
<biopyte> is there a file on /boot that can be deleted without serious consequences, so i can perform the kernel update? (lack of disk space on /boot)
<zacktu> chomp: i've read that there are no linux drivers that handle the switchable graphics provided by optimus and you end up having to use the nvidia graphics processor all the time - which was not the intent
<chomp> ah, i could believe that.  i'm just wondering where the advantage would be in choosing the intel over the nvidia, given that choice
<Daghdha> I made scripts to put the 3 drives in sleep.
<Daghdha> Seems the disks just no longer willing to sleep by themselves
<notify-dude> god damn
<notify-dude> how do i know what this means RUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET  where is the manuaL?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | notify-dude
<ubottu> notify-dude: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<notify-dude> ill check
<Jonii> Ok, how do I terminate ibus daemon manually?
<shigutso> I'd like some shell script help to echo all characters from a-z-0-9. How can I do this?
<zacktu> chomp: every web site i've seen says not to get nvidia graphics because of the driver problem -- the reason i'm asking is that lenovo has a good web special that comes only w/ nvidia optimus -- i'm jsut wondering whether i can just turn off nvidia optimus and be able to use intel graphics w/ no problem
<ThinkT510> Jonii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<ratzinger> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jonii> ThinkT510: please note that the page there is not even remotely related to anything I've asked or said :<
<Starminn> shigutso: Ask in #bash
<biopyte> gparted does not complete resizing the NTFS partition in front of my /boot (ext3) partition. any idea how to fix that?
<shigutso> Starminn, thanks
<chomp> zacktu, nvidia should work just fine if you force it in the BIOS
<ThinkT510> Jonii: sorry
<infid> what's a good standalone .swf viewer?
<zacktu> chomp: thanks for your help
<chomp> optimus is the problem, not the nvidia device
<Jonii> So, is there any way to terminate daemon manually?
<dthacker-lab> how do I set a partition as bootable in the alternate install?
<kloplop321> I have a ubuntu machine with an 80 GB hard drive, with the main partition 72GB large, it says it is 88% used in df, so I ran kdirstat, which was only able to account for 6.9GB, what's going on here? I have like 52GB unaccounted for here
<notify-dude> kloplop321: ei wait
<robertbiloute> pouêt
<AlleyKat> uhm anyone in here have experience with PureFTP? Using it on a server re. guide @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP - but now I need to add a new user, and am in doubt what to do
<zacktu> chomp: not sure i understand -- what do you mean by "forcing" nvidia
<notify-dude> kloplop321: sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sdaX in your /home
<chomp> there's a setting in the BIOS that should allow you to choose between Optimus, Integrated, or Discrete graphics
<notify-dude> kloplop321: go to system admin system monitor check your home partition
<AlleyKat> I suppose it's just doing pt. 7 again
<chomp> Discrete = force use of nvidia, disabling optimus and the integrated video
<notify-dude> kloplop321: filesystems tab
<arand> notify-dude: Removing the root reservation may be a bad idea...
<notify-dude> kloplop321: you see free and available
<AlleyKat> but not sure, and would rather not mess up the pureftp installation
<notify-dude> arand: i wrote HOME partition....
<bonny> o
<bonny> hello
<bonny> tis anyone there
<notify-dude> 17:18:14 <notify-dude> kloplop321: sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sdaX in your /home
<notify-dude> !anyone | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bonny> is anyone there
<notify-dude> !ask | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kloplop321> notify-dude, I have, but I'm using vnc server, so I only got a terminal and 2 windows open, what is the command for system-monitor?
<dthacker-lab> I have "use as ext4 journalling files system",  Mount options-deafults, Label-none, reserved blocks-5%, typical usage- standard, and bootable flag-off
<zacktu> chomp: so i would choose nvidia integrated or nvidia discrete?
<hihihi100> how do I know if GLIB is already installed in my machine?
<chomp> you would choose discrete.
<notify-dude> kloplop321: w8
<bonny> help me please
<dthacker-lab> I've tried highlighting bootable flag and hitting spacebar,  no joy
<notify-dude> kloplop321: gnome-system-monitor
<bonny> help me
<bonny> help me
<ThinkT510> bonny: explain your problem
<bonny> how do i install stuff for lubuntu
<notify-dude> bonny: ask your question and stop repeating urself
<zacktu> chomp: thank you very much
<iceroot> hihihi100: glibc?
<notify-dude> bonny: what "stuff" ?
<chomp> good luck zacktu
<ThinkT510> !software | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bonny> liek adobe flash player
<kloplop321> notify-dude,free 12GB, Available 12GB, Total 70.6, Used 58.6GB
<bonny> like
<bonny> adobe flash player?
<notify-dude> kloplop321: your /home is fine
<bonny> where do i install adobe flash player
<hihihi100> iceroot: glibc: command not found, so its not installed, right?
<iceroot> bonny: enable the partner-repo in synaptic and install the package "acroread"
<notify-dude> bonny: open firefox go to youtube and install the missing plugin
<iceroot> hihihi100: if you dont have glibc install your system will not start :) glibc is not a program, glibc is a lib
<Conexion> Bonny, open up the synaptic manager and search for flash
<kloplop321> notify-dude, I ran kdirstat on root, and it was only able to account for 6.43GB total
<bonny> im usuing lubnt i have chromium
<iceroot> hihihi100: the most important lib
<dthacker-lab> no help on the bootable flag?
<notify-dude> bonny: this is ubuntu support channel, not lubuntu or chromium
<kloplop321> dthacker-lab, no idea :(
<hihihi100> iceroot, I do have to compile, as there is no DEB, right?
<dthacker-lab> darn
<bonny> what version do i download
<notify-dude> bonny: join #chromium
<bonny> wat version do i download
<iceroot> hihihi100: you dont compile with glibc, you compile e.g. wie gcc
<iceroot> hihihi100: with
<dassouki> can anyone help me with my question on http://askubuntu.com/questions/29269/change-x-settings-to-boot-into-laptop-with-non-working-screen-using-an-external-m
<kloplop321> notify-dude, plus, This machine has almost nothing on it,
<arand> kloplop321: "sudo du -sh /home /root /var /tmp" Are there anything that sticks out there?
<bonny> what version for  lubuntu do i download from adobe
<notify-dude> arand: sudo du?
<iceroot> hihihi100: dpkg -l \*glibc\* | grep ^ii   will show you all installed packages containing glibc in the package-name
<bonny> omfg help me some one listen please
<arand> notify-dude: In order to read /root, yes
<iceroot> bonny: install acroread from the repos, not from the website
<notify-dude> arand: didnt u mean sudo su?
<kloplop321> arand, yes, home says 54GB, which makes no sense to me.
<arand> notify-dude: Of course not
<chomp> bonny, you've been helped multiple times.  cease typing for a moment and read the advice you're being given.
<bonny> iceroot: where are the repos
<shcherbak> notify-dude: it is bad command (from Ubuntu point of view)
<Afflicto> Hey all. I'm trying to use "Webcamstudio" to stream to "ustream". I have dual monitors and filming the desktop is stuck on my 2nd monitor. Any idea how to let it film primary desktop? - Thanks!
<bonny> iceroot: where are the repos
<arand> kloplop321: Ok, so for some reason the files are somewhere in /home...
<hihihi100> iceroot, no installed packages, installing glib-html-2.28.1
<iceroot> !repo | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ThinkT510> !software | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<iceroot> bonny: and stop repeating please
<notify-dude> kloplop321: 70.6 - 58.6 = 12
<kloplop321> arand, notify-dude, thanks to this du command, I found the hog, I could not account for everything in kdirstat because it didn't see another user's home dir.
<arand> kloplop321: There we go
<notify-dude> lol
<giuseppe68> iao
<giuseppe68> ciao
<notify-dude> !it | giuseppe68
<ubottu> giuseppe68: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kloplop321> again thanks notify-dude, arand.
<iceroot> hihihi100: sorry, its called libc6
<notify-dude> np kloplop321
<bonny> umm ok srry guys but im new to lubuntu i use to use peppermint and it had sofware manager but i cant find it in this
<CantHasScreen> peppermint is mint based
<sim_> eae
<CantHasScreen> you want Linux Mint LXDE edition
<iceroot> hihihi100: if you want to compile c/c++ code, use gcc
<bonny> so is there something like software manager in lubuntu
<timmahkins> hey all, i am completely new to ubuntu and i am having some trouble installing.
<arand> bonny: synaptic possibly, or software centre..
<joseph__> me 2
<Gabriel6661> aguen ae?
<ThinkT510> bonny: we already told you
<notify-dude> timmahkins: what is the issue?
<bonny> ok wait let me check
<iceroot> bonny: this is only ubuntu-support
<dassouki> when i first login into ubuntu us there a windows "f8" equivalent or a way to go into command prompt before going into X ?
<notify-dude> !rules > bonny
<ubottu> bonny, please see my private message
<shcherbak> dassouki: it iscalled grub
<infid> what's a good standalone .swf viewer?
<notify-dude> infid: .swf is flash right
<dassouki> shcherbak: i can't see grub as my laptop screen is broken. I'm trying to get into terminal on my external screen to change my X settings to boot into external montior
<bonny> ok all i want to do is download adobe flash player for linux and i want to know which version i chose
<joseph__> I am trying to installlmalinux and it says install as root and can't get the tar.gz file into root and don't know if I should-very rusty on Unix
<smw> bonny, start a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<notify-dude> bonny: dependes of your linux distro and browser version
<ThinkT510> bonny: search for flash in the software centre
<joseph__> i mean lmalinux for my logitech speakers
<timmahkins> i have two hard drives, one 500gig, and one 1TB drive, i have win 7 installed to the 500 gig, and media n junk on the TB, when i try to install ubuntu is not seeing the 500GB drive
<arand> bonny: Normally you just install the lashplugin-installer package from the package manager
<infid> notify-dude: yeah
<bonny> all i want to do is install adobe for lubuntu and i want to know which version i choose
<arand> bonny: *flashplugin-installer
<bajk-tragbar> Is there a way of running a script once your pc resumes from hibernation? I need to disable my discrete graphics card on my notebook since it is enabled once you turn your pc back on. I would just need to run sudo modprobe -r timelinex_acpi && sudo modprobe timelinex_acpi and everything is set
<notify-dude> timmahkins: /join #ubuntu-beginners please
<shcherbak> dassouki: ah, one sec, you have ssh server on lappy?
<dassouki> laptop
<smw> bonny, I gave you the exact command
<notify-dude> bonny: #lubuntu
<bonny> ok
<bonny> twait
<dassouki> shcherbak: laptop
<timmahkins> so after installing to the TB  drive, and restarting, i don't have option to dual boot, it just auto start win7
<smw> notify-dude, bonny can ask ubuntu questions here. Flash is not lubuntu specific
<bonny> wat is the run command for software centre
<shcherbak> dassouki: Does your laptop run ssh server?
<joseph__> I have extracted the file in my Dowloads directory and it produced numerous files but don't think that is the right thing to do
<Starminn> bonny: Applications->Ubuntu Software Center
<smw> bonny, on lubuntu, you probably have to install it separately
<dassouki> shcherbak: no it just has the client
<joseph__> I want the executable to be in root -I think
<hiexpo> why does prism twitter take meto facebook
<smw> bonny, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree will work on every ubuntu
<infid> notify-dude: looks like adobe actually makes a standalone flash player for linux http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<dassouki> shcherbak: i found it i think it was ctrl shift F1
<timmahkins> lol, sorry how do u join a different channel?
<shcherbak> dassouki: Did you try to hook up monitor and run LiveCD?
<arand> timmahkins: You are still starting from the 500gb drive so you will need to place grub on the mbr of that drive.
<Calinou> timmahkins: /join #channel-name
<smw> bonny, that command installs the same way the software center does.
<Calinou> in the chat line
<bonny> starmin it says failed to execute
<arand> timmahkins: No need to, the question is valid here as well
<timmahkins> okay cool
<bonny> wat version do i intall for adobe for lubuntu
<shcherbak> dassouki: so you have terminal, cool.
<fidyduce> how do i install microphone drivers?
<bonny> wat version do i install for adobe for lubuuntu
<dassouki> shcherbak: well i'm on the external montir and i fonially got it to go into terminal on the external. now it's time to figure out how to edit the x.org file and its location
<smw> bonny, I told you what to do.
<Conexion> Can someone kick bonny? xD
<bonny> tell me again please
<pmackinney> Anyone available for some netbook 10.10 tips? I'm having trouble finding the System menu
<bonny> wat dude im new to this
<timmahkins> grub will allow me to dual boot then?
<smw> bonny, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Starminn> bonny: Sorry Ihad assumed you were using GNOME since #lubuntu is the support channel for Lubuntu.
<Conexion> You've been told what to do several times, if you have a specific question regarding what you were told, ask that
<dassouki> ok i'm in x.org now
<bonny> is terminal the the same thing as run
<smw> no
<arand> timmahkins: In order to install the grub mbr to your 500 drive you'll need to boot a liveusb/cd and mount the partition containing /boot and use grub-install with --root-directory
<dassouki> in x.org how can i define my external monitor to be the default and only monitor?
<joseph__> hello ..I am new here and need some helpinstalling some software
<bonny> wat is terminal
<ThinkT510> !software | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<smw> bonny, look for something like terminal, console, etc
<ALFA> hi akk
<ALFA> all
<hiexpo> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<smw> bonny, why are you using lubuntu if you don't know how to use the terminal?
<arand> timmahkins: Yes, currrently I would assume that the grub mbr is installed on the 1TB drive, but since you are booting from the 500 first it doesn't work.
<fidyduce> so i would like to use skype but the microphone interface is not showing activity so were do i start to looking and or downloading so i can install microphone drivers...
<bonny> lol idk
<smw> Thanks hiexpo
<smw> bonny, look at ubottu's post
<bonny> well i only learn if i ask
<arand> timmahkins: You could alternatively change the bios so that it boots from the 1TB first, if that is possible
<hiexpo> no prob smw
<notify-dude> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<notify-dude> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<timmahkins> the win 7 installation is on the 500 drive and ubuntu is on TB drive, so i would need to put grub on the 500?
<notify-dude> good?
<joseph__> OK going there but it tells me in the doc to install as root and I can't seem to get it there with the install command
<heere> I'm trying to boot an install of Ubuntu 10.4, but it seems that /lib/ld-2.11.1.so is corrupted
<Wes_> smw: my mom uses ubuntu 9.04 and frankly doesn't know the different between the terminal and a bus station. Yet, she is happy!
<heere> where can i get this file?
<timmahkins> ah
<Conexion> #docky isn't responding, would anyone happen to know this?  just installed Docky yesterday and it looks great - But when I restart my computer half of the icons turn into grey question mark blocks. The blocks then don't launch anything when I click them
<smw> Wes_, ubuntu != lubuntu
<ALFA> hi akk
<ALFA> all
<Wes_> smw: Oh, thought that was a typo :)
<arand> timmahkins: Yes, or checnge the bios to boot from the 1TB which presumably already has grub and would allow dual-booting directly
<bonny> im installing firefox
 * Wes_ googles
<ALFA> i install the virtual box in winodws now i wont install the ubuntu server
<smw> Wes_, nope, it is ubuntu with lxde instead of gnome
<aadem> bonny i used ubuntu and forced myself to use the terminal for everything i wanted to do.  i suggest u do the same terminal is now my eyes ears and my toolkit
<Wes_> smw: Yeah, I just figured that out. :)
<hugo__> Can anyone use and login to skype on Ubuntu 10.10 64?
<ALFA> I install the ubuntu server but i cant connect to the internet
<bonny> i have lubuntu for the last fuckin time
<timmahkins> also, whenever win 7 boots up it is trying to do check disk on the tb drive before windows starts, will this mess up the boot stuff on the TB drive if i allow to continue?
<Conexion> ((Prefer XUbuntu myself when on a low-power computer ;) ))
<ALFA> who can halpe me with lan ? or network
<smw> bonny, have you ever used ubuntu?
<hugo__> now it worked
<bonny> no
<Wes_> Have you ever heard of terminal velocity? That's the fastest anything can go. And I like my computers fast. :P
<Conexion> Have you used any form of Linux before Bonny?
<timmahkins> i have just skipped the check disk everytime it starts to run
<arand> timmahkins: I think not.
<bonny> yes i used peppermint and puppy linux
<aadem> bonny the terminal is the same. its either bash ir the older sh or tcsh
<joseph__> Thank you ubottu I will study this I am guessing I may need to use dpkg with the proper arguments but that may be wrong too it is a tar.gz file
<heere> My init segfaults on ld-2.11.1.so
<heere> where can i get a copy of this file
<smw> bonny, ubuntu is the easiest to use for beginners. It also has much better support
<Conexion> I'm not sure how you survived in Puppy Linux without using a terminal :P but good luck on figuring everything out
<ThinkT510> joseph__: what are you trying to install?
<ALFA> heloooo
<ALFA> is ther enibody in home
<ALFA> ?
<Conexion> Nope, nobody is here ALFA
<bonny> im sorry but i dont have ubuntu
<ALFA> sory my poor english
<bonny> and it wont work on my computer
<smw> ALFA, ask a question. Get an answer. Welcome to ubuntu support :-)
<ALFA> :)
<Conexion> I'm just teasing ALFA :)
<timmahkins> so ima try changing boot order then and come back into this channel under same name if i am still having difficulty, thx for the help!
<smw> bonny, why not?
<ALFA> i install the virtual box in the windows
<bonny> idk
<ALFA> and whont to install ubuntu server
<bonny> ti dont have a ubuntu cd
<smw> bonny, what goes wrong?
<ALFA> withaut gnome or kde ;)
<aadem> download the iso
<bonny> it doesnt even startup it just freezes at the begining
<ALFA> now i cant run the network
<infid> i have flash 5 videos that keep crashing when i try to play them with flashplayer 10. how can i view these old swfs in linux?
<ALFA> dhcpd dont work or i broken it :(
<bonny> smd- can u help me install firfox onto lubuntu
<smw> infid, maybe it is something that vlc can play?
<DasEi> ALFA: use minimal or alternate install, choose expert install, don't choose any soft at first hand, or regular install and remove gnome (gdm)
<smw> infid, gnash, swfdec?
<ALFA> how i can install the network or eth0 ;)
<nishant> i need a program to have sticky notes on my desktop
<DasEi> ALFA: try sudo dhclient
<bonny> smw: can u help me install firsfox for lubuntu
<smw> infid, those all suck, but for flash 5, it may work.
<infid> smw: vlc is crashin on it too
<aadem> bonny open a terminal and try typing this.      sudo apt-get install firefox
<smw> bonny, sudo apt-get install firefox
<infid> i'll try the others thanks
<bajk-tragbar> is there a way of hiding those KDE crash messages? My Kwin crashes like every 2 minutes and I DONT CARE about it, it just restarts and everythings fine. So, the error dialog is more annoying than the crash itself
<bonny> srry but i told u already i cant find terminal
<ALFA> i install the network via sudo ifconfig eth1 inet 192.168.140.1 and init.d rc but its dasent worl
<aadem> ctrl alt t
<djd> i had asked a question about mounting drives and was suggested automount, but i keep getting this error automount already running what iam doing wrong
<smw> !terminal | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<smw> bonny, do not come back until you followed ubuntu's instructions ;-)
<bonny> :(
<aadem> u can also searchfor software by typing sudo apt-cache search softwareuwant
<smw> bonny, ubottu's instructions*
<Laurenceb> hi
<ALFA> in the virtual box i dont wont have any ip i wont static ip , for connect open ssh unerstend
<DasEi> ALFA: subnet set correctly ? in vbox it'll be sth like 10.10...
<Laurenceb> im trying to get flash working on md64
<shcherbak> bonny: Alt-F2 and type: gnome-terminal, and enter.
<arand> heere: libc6
<Laurenceb> *amd64, atm i only have the red video on youtube
<smw> bonny, go to Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal
<bonny> can u please just tell me the the run command for software centre for lubuntu
<Laurenceb> green and blue are missing from the video
<smw> shcherbak, lubutnu not ubuntu
<BeFree> hello
<infid> smw: haha gnash is totally working, thanks
<bonny> ther is no accserories
<smw> infid, great
<bonny> its preferences
<Laurenceb> i followed instructions here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591&page=39
<BeFree> so guys got a quick question, hopin I could get some help
<shcherbak> bonny: Alt-F2 and type: xterm, and enter?
<smw> infid, finally something it does right
<djd> i had asked a question about mounting drives and was suggested automount, but i keep getting this error automount already running what iam doing wrong
<Laurenceb> should i install gnash instead of adobe flash player?
<infid> smw :) yeah saved me from deleting these files, i thoguht they were corrupt for a minute
<bonny> it says failed to exucute
<aadem> bonny ctrl alt t
<smw> bonny, I think you are in over your head.
<bonny> i found it thankyou aadem
<BeFree> whenever I open up any programs it lags, I am guessing it has to do with video card.
<smw> aadem, sweet! Learn something new everyday :-)
<ALFA> how i can stop the dhcpd :)
<ALFA> dhcpd client stop lick
<arand> bonny: I think synaptic is under settings in lubuntu...
<BeFree> does anyone have any ideas?
<panfist> i have ssh acces to a machine but vnc is refusing me for some reason. this seems to happen when the system is rebooted without a head attached, because if i plug in a monitor and reboot, then i do get vnc access
<infid> smw: only downside of gnash is it wont let me fast forward
<panfist> is there any way i can get the gnome environment to do whatever it needs to do, in order to allow vnc, without restarting?
<DasEi> BeFree: which g-card is in use ? ram of the system ? swap set ?
<smw> infid, swfdec? I am just naming every tool I have heard of ;-).
<keithclark> When my laptop goes into sleep mode and I awaken it, my wireless never connects again.  I always have to restart.  Is there any solution to this?
<arand> bonny: Ah, under preferences, nevermind
<BeFree> well its an ati mobile card, and its a 2.33gHZ proc
<BeFree> Im running the netbook version
<BeFree> as far as ubuntu goes
<bonny> thanyou aademi am installing firefox now
<dassouki> using an nvidea card, how can i change the ubuntu default monitor from terminal
<DasEi> BeFree: use conky or htop to monitor your system to see what takes up  when opening
<BeFree> ok
<BeFree> now this may seem like a retarded question but would I find those on the package installer?
<shcherbak> dassouki: this? http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<DasEi> BeFree: nvm, yes : sudo apt-get install conky htop
<Conexion> BeFree have you tried searching for it using the Synaptic Package Manager?
<_Neytiri_> in am getting a error every time i try and runa executeable program in cli
<Tewr> hey. my gnome session jus froze up. Mouse pointer is moving but all else is frozen. How do I kill it / restart it? what process am I looking for?
<BeFree> thats what Im doing now conexion
<Conexion> Kk, DasEi's suggestion should work
<antonius> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1001, should be 0
<antonius> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<_Neytiri_> -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<BeFree> I am pretty sure its something to do with the video card >.<
<shcherbak> _Neytiri_: What error?
<antonius> i've been having above issue lately...?
<bonny> how do i install adobe from terminal
<bonny> how do i install adobe from terminal
<DasEi> Tewr: ctrl+alt+F1 , call top, or sudo service gdm restart
<smw> bonny, I told you that 3 times.
<bonny> srry again please
<smw> bonny, also, do not repeat the same question twice in a row
<bonny> y?
<smw> bonny, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Starminn> Because it's annoying.
<bonny> oh thankyou
<smw> bonny, it is annoying and disrespectful to the people on the channel.
<arand> antonius: I would boot in recovery mode from the grub boot menu and restore the permission, hopefully that is the only issue
<shcherbak> bonny: yeah, my eyeballs rolling
<bonny> ok its downloading EVERYONE IN THIS CHANNEL I AM VERY SORRY
<shcherbak> _Neytiri_: what was a command?
<Dekkard> lookin for wiki or something on maverick wirless problems... my wireless works for like 30 minutes and than dies.. works fine under windows
<smw> bonny, same thing applies to cap
<Elssha> My panel keeps freezing on a new install
<smw> !caps > bonny
<ubottu> bonny, please see my private message
<wessel> Hello, I have downloaded windows 7 from the msdn website. I now wish to install win7 on this computer. But I don't have a optical drive. (I'm currently running ubuntu) Can I install win7 just like I did with ubuntu, using an usb stick?
<dassouki> shcherbak: xrandr is treturning can't open display
<_Neytiri_> ./sc_serv
<antonius> arand, thanks for the response, I'll give that a go
<_Neytiri_> its executeable
<Starminn> wessel: ##windows
<wessel> and if so, do I need to backup all my files currently on this ubuntu OS?
<smw> _Neytiri_, is it there when you type ls?
<antonius> dang guys, maybe its bonnys first time on IRC..you have to light her/him up like that? lol  Not gonna want to come back.
<_Neytiri_> yes it is
<smw> _Neytiri_, then it should run
<_Neytiri_> i cant even run it as root
<Starminn> wessel: For Windows-related questions, ask in ##windows. Be aware, though, that Windows will try to override GRUB and you'll probably have to come back here to reinstall it.
<ThinkT510> wessel: its highly advisable to install ubuntu after windows
<smw> _Neytiri_, chmod 755 sc_serv
<smw> _Neytiri_, then try
<_Neytiri_> bash: /home/shoutcast/sc_serv: No such file or directory
<_Neytiri_> even hardpathing it
<_Neytiri_> wont runit
<smw> _Neytiri_, then it is not there
<_Neytiri_> it is there
<[segfault]> _Neytiri_: are you running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<_Neytiri_> i do a ls and its there
<shcherbak> dassouki: can you try: xini -- :1 vt8 ?
<_Neytiri_> yes
<bonny> i love u all thanytou eople of this worl
<[segfault]> _Neytiri_: you will need to install ia32libs if that is a 32-bit app you are trying to run.
<bonny> now i can finally chill
<ThinkT510> !yay | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: Glad you made it! :-)
<[segfault]> _Neytiri_: to be more accurate: 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs' should do it
<bonny> i know lol ubottu so everyhting i install has to be done on terminal
<_Neytiri_> E: Couldn't find package ia32libs
<Starminn> A random thought just struck me. If I ran << sudo apt-get install * >>, what would it do?
<dassouki> shcherbak: it starts ubuntu in the wrong montior
<jnlsnl_> Hi guys i have a problem with getting "Separate X screen" to work on my tv screen.. i connect through a hdmi cable, when i try to apply it says: "the current settings cannot be completely applied..." then i press "Apply What Is Possible" and the tv stays black. Any suggestions:-)
<[segfault]> _Neytiri_: warning, it is a very large package :)
<BrixSat> hello
<shcherbak> dassouki: so you do not get term?
<BrixSat> how do I pass some parameter to a url in wget?
<oCean> Starminn: the * would be interpreted as every file in your current working directory. So it would try to install packages with the names of your files
<bonny> how would i instal a game
<dassouki> shcherbak: i'm on terminal but when i do xinit -- .... it shuyts down the external screen and goes to laptop one
<bonny> how would i install a game on terminal
<shcherbak> dassouki: ok, one sec
<ThinkT510> bonny: what game do you want to install
<bonny> assault cube
<joseph__> Hello I am back I have gone to the link that ubottu has given me and am still lost..I have downloaded a tar.gz file -it is in my home/Downloads directory - I ma to install this as root - I have extracted it in the Dowloads directory the URL doen't give info on the tar.gz file or how to proceed to install one especially as root
<bonny> assault cube
<Starminn> oCean: So apt-get defaults to the working directory, and it only attempts to install outside things if the package doesn't already exist on the machine, correct?
<smw> bonny, do not repeat
<bonny> i want to instal the game assault cube
<bonny> srry
<wessel> okay, thanks for the advise
<smw> bonny, sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<keithclark> When my laptop goes into sleep mode and I awaken it, my wireless never connects again.  I always have to restart.  Is there any solution to this?
<bonny> ok
<Starminn> joseph__: Please tell us what you are trying to do.
<smw> bonny, I found that with apt-cache search assault
<oCean> Starminn: not entirely. Running apt-get install blah will start the apt-get process even if blah is installed. But one of the first steps is that it checks whether blah is already installed, and then tell you so
<Tewr> Dasei: Thx. it "worked", in that gnome restarted but it restarted with a black screen with just a mouse pointer. I'm going to have to reboot I guess.
<bonny> thankyou people of this world i am finnally get used to linux
<shcherbak> dassouki: stop gdm and: sudo X -configure
<ThinkT510> joseph__: have you searched the package manager to find out if yu can intall it from there first?
<BenSlater> Mm, can anyone help me?
<shcherbak> dassouki: You should get this file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joseph__> TY Starminn - I am trying to install a tar.gz program as root it is called lmalinux-0.8.1.tar.gz - yes I have tried in the package manager and it won't do it and need to do this I suspect on the command line
<royale1233> how would i make my desktop look like this? http://i.imgur.com/Sy65n.png
<Starminn> oCean: Gotcha. So then << sudo apt-get install * >> would install everything I don't already have, right?
<XiX> joseph__, do you know anything about zeitgeist
<royale1233> how would i make my desktop look like this? http://i.imgur.com/Sy65n.png
<shcherbak> Starminn: not really
<RootLUG> Hi, I cann't format an usb drive, system is opening it for read-only, there is a fat32 fs, I tryied to make there other file system like ext4 or ntfs but it fails, and creating a new partition table fails too. Where can be a problem?
<joseph__> No XiX I do not
<oCean> Starminn: nope. The * would be interpreted. So if the files blah1 and blah2.txt are in your current directory, it would start "apt-get install blah blah2.txt" (and those are no real package names)
<smw> bonny, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQIFqO3bFI0 .
<alex_> hey guys question for ya, who knows alot about linux stability on laptops?
<joseph__> What is Zeitgeist besides "the sign of the times" in German
<alex_> ranging across the different distro's of it that is
<smw> !ask | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<royale1233> how would i make my desktop look like this? http://i.imgur.com/Sy65n.png
<ikonia> alex_: this channel supports ubuntu only, please keep to the ubuntu support issues only
<ThinkT510> !themes | royale1223
<ubottu> royale1223: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arand> !compile | joseph__
<ubottu> joseph__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alex_> well I have tried to fix the issues I am having with ubuntu and it isnt working
<smw> alex_, #linux may have smarter people. ;-)
<alex_> I still have the same problems
<alex_> lol ty smw
<Starminn> royale1233: It looks like it's KDE with a dock, specify the colors to be that gray and blue in your favorite theme, make the window buttons to the left, and install a widget layer.
<yeats> royale1233: that looks like KDE 3.5 with a lot of modifications
<royale1233> ThinkT510: what is the gadget on the top right?
<smw> alex_, but you can ask here also. Just don't ask to ask.
<joseph__> I have downloaded the tar.gz file into my Downloads directory but don't know how to install the contents as roo I know how to be SU but am stuck
<ikonia> joseph__: what are you trying to install
<Starminn> royale1233: For further information I'd suggest you ask in #kubuntu since that's what it looks like they're using so they'd be able ot help you out more than us here.
<joseph__> OK ubottuu I will go there also TY very much
<infid> smw: swfdec played it but also doesnt have a fast forward button
<ikonia> joseph__: what are you trying to install
<royale1233> Starminn, yeats what is the gadget on the top right?
<arand> joseph__: Just prepend the command with sudo instead, but I would use checkinstall if I were you
<smw> !compile | josep_
<ubottu> josep_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<magicianlord> is songbird good?
<shcherbak> dassouki: and this should be all: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/100317-disabling-laptop-lcd.html
<royale1233> Starminn: thanks
<joseph__> ikonia I am trying to install an application which wil play my Logitech speaklers
<smw> infid, ok, don't know what else to tell you :-)
<royale1233> Starminn: i'm mainly intested in that gadget
<ikonia> joseph__: what is the application name
<Starminn> royale1233: I don't use KDE so I can't say but they've just got a clock, a weather widget, a CPU monitor, and a music playlist (as well as a custom cursor and foloders)
<arand> joseph__: checkinstall instead of the make install command (need to install checkinstall first)
<smw> infid, if your right click, can you fast forward?
<Starminn> royale1233: Install "Screenlets" for Ubuntu.
<royale1233> Starminn: thanks buddy
<bonny> ok im back i need help again
<nishant> ask away
<shcherbak> bonny: cool
<infid> smw: nope, it's ok at least it plays
<bonny> nishant: my games that i tried to play on this are repeating themselves over
<smw> infid, cool.
<nishant> any apps that can make desktop gadgets .....
<ikonia> nishant: you have to develop them
<nishant> sorry i mean screenlets sort of thing for taking notes
<nishant> like stick notes
<bonny> my games keep repeating over one another wat do i do
<Starminn> nishant: TomBoy comes default
<ikonia> bonny: what games ?
<nishant> which game
<bonny> assault cube
<nishant> tomboy can stick on to desktop ?
<magicianlord> can someone recommend a good sounds card for cheap gaming? i heard the asus xonar is good
<Starminn> nishant: Yes.
<Starminn> nishant: Applications->Accessories->TomBoy Notes
<bonny> assault cube
<bonny> assault cube
<smw> !repeat | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nishant> Thanks
<bonny> omg shutup u bot
<ThinkT510> bonny: you don't need to repeat yourself, people can already read what you wrote, give them time to reply
<bonny> ok sorry i dudnt know that
<meco> Can someone give me some general pointers about recording streamed audio and/or video....
<ikonia> bonny: drop the attitude, don't tell people or bots to shut up
<bonny> srry but can i get my answer
<ikonia> bonny: that doesn't mean it is acceptable to be rude
<joseph__> I became dormant
<Starminn> !attitude | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<infid> what's the 'Microsoft Access' of the linux world?
<joseph__> I will proceed to install checkinstall
<Serialized> libreoffice infid
<Serialized> look it up :D
<ikonia> infid: sqlite perhaps, there are various database options
<cbstxbill> Openoffice Database
<bonny> swayd
<meco> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonny> ???
<timmahkins> hey all, so i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and finally got it running, and now i can't find my graphics card driver
<meco> !streaming
<cbstxbill> I have nVidia
<timmahkins> i have the nvidia 560 ti
<bonny> ???
<cbstxbill> running with Compiz... overall happy!
<bonny> ???
<bonny> ???
<bonny> ???
<bonny> ???
<bonny> g
<bonny> g
<oCean> bonny: please stop that
<bonny> g
<firefox_dude> ban.
<bonny> g
<bonny> g
<bonny> g
<bonny> g
<FloodBot1> bonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[segfault]> bonny: you are going to get booted
<firefox_dude> ban him tks
<ratzinger> sometimes running linux successfully overwhelms ones senses.
<stefan___> hey
<firefox_dude> ei
<stefan___> Tcl_Init failed: Can't find a usable init.tcl in the following directories:
<[segfault]> ratifers: yes, that's true at times, hehe.  Still I wish folks had more patience.
<firefox_dude> ty
<stefan___> someone got an idea on how to solve?
<joseph__> I keep losing my session
<stefan___> tcl is installed, but "arm-elf-insight" cannot find it i guess
<cbstxbill> I'm nVidia GeForce 8300
<cbstxbill> couple of years old
<joseph__> I have installed checkinstall on my system and not sure of how to use it.
<hiexpo> man checkinstall
<yeats> !checkinstall | joseph__
<ubottu> joseph__: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<smw> !compile | joseph__,
<ubottu> joseph__,: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<timmahkins> adante: hey i got ubuntu up and running, but it did not auto detect my graphics card driver, i have geforce 560 ti, and i can't find driver for it
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<timmahkins> adante: any suggestions?
<smw> joseph__, I would be glad to help you, but you need to read the compiling docs first.
<ratzinger> chocobanana: hello
<chocobanana> anyone here using a Wacom Bamboo Pen&Touch tablet with Ubuntu?
<dassouki> shcherbak: my x.org only contains one monitor/screen
<joseph__> Wow! this is great - I am going to copy your text and use it as a guide thank you all - wish me luck.
<tripelb> I have ---  lspci | grep VGA
<tripelb> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<jnlsnl_> why do my mouse sensitivity explode when i run twinviiew
<infid> i have openoffice installed but dont see the database thing. how do i install it?
<ThinkT510> infid: it's called base
<Tewr> I have set up System > administration > Login Screen to "Log in as [User] automatically." But when Ubuntu starts, it asks me for the credentials anyway, in a "Unlock Login Keyring" dialog. Is there a way to avoid this?
<joseph__> OK I will read the man pages and hopefully create a compilable object - I guess as stated with a .deb extension so that I may somehow install this
<firefox_dude> !bench
<timmahkins> anyone have any suggestions about the graphics card driver thing?
<[segfault]> infid: You can try 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base'
<yeats> infid: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<firefox_dude> timmahkins: buy nvidia
<yeats> heh
<tripelb> infid I tried to find out how to install the "database thing" and it's not simple at all. Try ubuntuforums maybe.
<firefox_dude> oh driver.
<joseph__> smw I will rad the compiling docs first
<tripelb> wait no one told me that stuff, they only gave me webpages.
<smw> joseph__, great.
<joseph__> I shall presume thatthe man pages for checkinstall will guide me
<joseph__> is that right SMW ?
<nishant> fdisk -l doesnt show any out put in my comp
<nishant> any ideas why
<tripelb> re base, it seems to be installing fine. I guess that other evening was an info-free moment
<timmahkins> buy nvidia eh?
<timmahkins> wha?
<Serialized> you need to use sudo
<smw> joseph__, what is your goal?
<cbocaz> Hi, I have a transparent color in my down panel, and I want to change the font type, because they not seen good. Here are a pic of my panel: http://img151.imageshack.us/f/pantallazow.jpg/       . Some one know how change this fonts ?
<Serialized> nishant: try sudo
<[segfault]> nishant: sudo fdisk -l
<nishant> ah sudo works thanks
<yeats> !nvidia | timmahkins
<ubottu> timmahkins: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joseph__> to install the lmalinux app which integrates with the Audacious player for my Logitech speakers
<[segfault]> we're all fighting for the easy questions today, I see :)
<alex_> hey guys so here is what Im having an issue with, I am running ubuntu 10.10 netbook, everything works fine but when I open up any programs the system gets choppy for lack of a better word. I went to youtube to just see what was up and the videos were playing choppy as well, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> nishant:  yep. :) fdisk could delete things.. if not used carfully.. makes sence eh.
<nishant> yes I think :)
<arand> timmahkins: If you open the preferences in ubuntu software centre, do you have the "universe/mutliverse" repositories enabled?
<Dr_Willis> alex_:  you could try the normal gnome desktop. and disavble all the eyecandy. or try the 2d netbook interface to gain some speed back.
<joseph__> SMW once this is done I will tweak it until it recognizes my USB speakers and produces sound
<[segfault]> alex_: run top and see if there is a process that is taking up a lot of cpu
<alex_> Dr_Willis: how do I do that?
<tripelb> yeats: that openoffice install had unmet dependencies and ...  openoffice.org-java-common (>= 1:3.2.0~) but it is not going to be installed   ---  E: Broken packages
<timmahkins> how do u get to software centre?
<[segfault]> timmahkins: under Applications, at the bottom
<smw> joseph__, ok
<joseph__> OK going to work on this
<arand> timmahkins: main menu
<joseph__> TY SMW
<yeats> tripelb: try doing 'sudo apt-get install 'openoffice.org-java-common' and pastebin any error messages you see
<Dr_Willis> alex_:  install ubuntu-desktop and log out and selegt gnome.. or just try logging out and see if the login menus have a 2d netbook option. (i hate the netbook interface)
<tripelb> alex__ open a terminal window and type top <enter>  --- alternatively you can use   htop
<alex_> I have htop but I cant make heads or tails of it, never used it before
<timmahkins> ok, opened now how do i find out if this is enabled?
<dassouki> i'm going to reask my qusestion ..
<alex_> hmmmm ubuntu desktop ok, Ill try it out
<dassouki> my laptop screen died. i have an nvidia card. I'm trying to get into ubuntu using my external monitor with no avail. I can get to terminal and run ubuntu from terminal, but I can't get into X. http://askubuntu.com/questions/29269/change-x-settings-to-boot-into-laptop-with-non-working-screen-using-an-external-m
<timmahkins> sorry ima noob for real lol
<arand> timmahkins: In the edit menu, software sources
<th> hello
<tripelb> alex__ all you need to do is type top and look at the names of the top few processes and see if someting "looks funny".. the way to learn is to do that .. experience happens
<[segfault]> alex_: you can also try doing 'metacity --replace' and see if things improve.  not sure what the default is on netbook ubuntu tho.
<c0mp13371331337> My nvidia card recently died on me, so I'm having to switch to an old ATI Radeon card.  It's too old for fglrx drivers to provide support for it, so I'm using the open source radeon driver.  I've gotten most things working, except for GLX.  It seems to still be initializing the nvidia GLX module, despite having uninstalled the NVIDIA binary drivers.  Any ideas?
<th> gimme script wich prints cpu's temperature.
<cbocaz> Hi, I have a transparent color in my down panel, and I want to change the font type, because they not seen good. Here are a pic of my panel: http://img151.imageshack.us/f/pantallazow.jpg/       . Some one know how change this fonts ?
<meco> Can someone give me some general pointers about recording streamed audio and/or video.... What apps should I be looking for?
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  You may want to try running the nvidia-xconfig tool and enable all displays,  or check the bios - it may have a 'use external by default if plugged in' option.
<timmahkins> yes
<timmahkins> they are both enabled
<Dr_Willis> meco:  streamtuner and front ends to it.. depends on the kind of stream however.
<DasEi> meco: audacious
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: i already checked teh bios and that option doesn't exist
<DasEi> meco: which source of video ?
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  Bummer. I notived it on my laptop just the other day.
<soreau> c0mp13371331337: You will likely want to use the nouveau driver then after starting X, go to tty and do export DPISLAY=:0 then you should be able to use xrandr to enable the other monitor
<timmahkins> btw, how do i direct my chat at u adante?
<exodus_ms> where is the location of the login files? i.e. the image ubuntu uses for the background on the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  its also possible if you boot to a normal single desktop. and use the laptops special fn keys it may 'toggle' the displays and put the output on the external
<c0mp13371331337> soreau: Thanks, but dual monitors is working just fine.  It's simply GLX that doesn't seem to be working.
<Dr_Willis> exodus_ms:  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<arand> timmahkins: ok, then closing that. In the main system menu>administartion>hardware drivers, start that and see if it finds any drivers
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: my xorg has a section monitor and screen are they the same or different
<exodus_ms> Dr_Willis, thank you
<petethepirate> I'm trying to compile some drivers for my tuner card, but I get the error fatal error: linux/ti_wilink_st.h: No such file or directory.  This file appears to be in the source code, I have the headers and source package installed.  What am I missing for this?
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: the special keys don't work once on gnome, they only work after i go into terminal usiung control shift f1
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  thats. weird.
<timmahkins> nope, nothing
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  if you can get to the console.. try installing the ssh server, then ssh in from another linux box. and run the nvidia-settings tool and see if you can toggle the monitors.
<timmahkins> and i went on nvidia site, and tried to find it that way, and it said that my os is not supported
<meco> DasEi: Well, it's a New York community radio station, but I get a video stream
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: i can go into terminal
<DasEi> meco: which you receive in browser ?
<leapy0yo> hi
<arand> timmahkins: There are some hints here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690115
<leapy0yo> is there something like less or more but that allows color that ls has?
<meco> DasEi:  Correct. I don't even know how to extricate the url for the actual stream....
<DasEi> meco: install videodownloadhelper , a plugin for firefox, that does the trick
<domek_> hello
<cbocaz> Hi, I have a transparent color in my down panel, and I want to change the font type, because they not seen good. Here are a pic of my panel: http://img151.imageshack.us/f/pantallazow.jpg/       . Some one know how change this fonts ?
<meco> DasEi:  I'll try and install that right away...!
<infid> i installed openoffice.org-base and it shows up in my menu but when i click on it nothing happens
<anax> Ex-Chat
<DasEi> meco : easy going, ask if questions, for audio streamripper from terminal is also a way (audio)
<smw> Ex-Chat: the best method to talk to your Ex...
<Dr_Willis> infid:  run  oowriter   from a terminal. see if it works.. or theres any error messages
<rnigam> Anyone know what is the best tool to create kvm guests on ubuntu? I tried virt-install and kind of got stuck. If someone also knows about virt-install please help. Thanks
<leapy0yo> ls shows color but when i do ls |less it does not show color, is there something that will show color?
<yeats> infid: try 'ooffice -base' from the terminal
<Dr_Willis> leapy0yo:  less may not be able to display the color codes.. it may look screwy.. you can give a ls a 'force colors' mode..
<Starminn> cbocaz: All fonts are controlled from System->Preferences->Appearances->Fonts or something
<debd> play assultcube at 117.194.196.163 anybody??
<Dr_Willis> leapy0yo:  check ls --help
<Random832> leapy0yo: ls --color=always|less -R
<leapy0yo> dont use OOo use libreoffice now
<Starminn> leapy0yo: +1
<Dr_Willis> leapy0yo:  that always - may look ugly :)
<Random832> (-R is needed for less to interpret the color codes and pass them through to the terminal)
<Dr_Willis> ahh. option for less i cant recall ever using. :)
<infid> yeats: that didnt do anything either
<yeats> infid: no error messages?
<ivorensis> I'm using screenlets to get widgets on my desktop. How do I stick the widgets on the desktop?
<infid> nope
<rnigam> Anyone know what is the best tool to create kvm guests on ubuntu? I tried virt-install and kind of got stuck. If someone also knows about virt-install please help. Thanks
<Starminn> ivorensis: Double0click
<leapy0yo> years, libreoffice replaces OOo because of open source issues
<infid> Dr_Willis: oowriter from terminal runs fine but showed nothin in terminal
<Starminn> ivorensis: Double-click*
<Dr_Willis> ivorensis:  i think theres some compiz settings also that can make the widgits stick to a 'dashboard' type layer.
<rtdos> is there any bbs software (not client) available in the repositories ?
<leapy0yo> I can do ls ---color | more and it displays color codes correctly, but if i do ls --color |less ... it looks strange
<gilles> hey how can i get my b43legacy wifi driver installed
<Starminn> Dr_Willis ivorensis: Yes, there is the "widget layer" or some similar name for it in Compiz,but there is also a widget in Screenlets to store other widgets. Give both a try, ivorensis and see what works for you.
<ivorensis> I'm aware of these compiz settings, but I can't find any.
<gilles> been following instructions online and cant make it work
<Dr_Willis> widgits and desktop thangs.. are slowly dieing off it seems. :)
<DasEi> !broadcom | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cbocaz> Starminn: ok, but I've changed all of this fonts and sizes but, the font and size of down panel not have changes....
<ivorensis> Starminn, what do you mean by doubleclick
<gilles> ive been there .. and tried but it does not work for me ?
<arand> leapy0yo: less -R for raw control characters
<Starminn> ivorensis: Umm... You asked how ot get widgets on your desktop. So I said you double-click them. Double-click means to click on something twice in rapid succession.
<leapy0yo> thanks
<infid> what's the open office irc channel? oofice, ooo and openoffice have no one
<ivorensis> >_>
<cbocaz> Starminn: there aren't a way to change in gconf-editor  for example ?
<Starminn> cbocaz: Applcation Font. I just did it myself
<infid> openoffice.org nm
<ivorensis> You're funny, Mr. Starminn
<DasEi> !who | gilles , where are you stuck ?
<ubottu> gilles , where are you stuck ?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Starminn> ivorensis: I'm not meaning to. That's how you get them on to your desktop. Or I guess you could hit "Ok" or whatever the button name is
<ivorensis> You probably know that's not what I meant.
<gilles> ok
<biopyte> any idea how to capture this flash video and store it locally? http://pressekonferenz.tv/ondemand/ProEuropa23022011.html
<cbocaz> Starminn: don't work for me.. .:S
<DasEi> biopyte: use downloadhelper or ant in a browser (extension for it, FF)
<Minze> hi there, does "shipit" ship Ubuntu in both versions 32&64bit or just in 32bit Version?
<DasEi> Minze: both, but takes it's time, better d/l it, faster
<Anuovis> Hello, could anyone help to create a menu shortcut for Wine app? It's an .exe file and for some reason I can't get the link to work.
<Dr_Willis> Ive never seen them ask.. always been 32bit here..
<ivorensis> Do you have any clue, what the widget that stores other widgets is called, Starminn?
<Dr_Willis> Minze:  most bookstores have linux magazines you could buy that include the ubuntu cd/dvd's other stuff also.
<Starminn> ivorensis: *sigh* I don't even know why I uninstall this. People ask about it so often. Alright, I'll install it.
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: is there a command to display the names of active screens / monitors?
<Starminn> ivorensis: One sec and I'll let you know. :)
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  perhaps somthing with nvidia-xconfig, or xrandr.
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: xrandr returns can't open display
<ivorensis> You don't have to do that for me, Starminn. :D
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  because X isent running I imageine.
<ivorensis> I could've just looked harder.
<Starminn> ivorensis: The Screenlets widget is called "Sidebar."
<biopyte> DasEi, thx, download helper didnt do the job. i'll that "ant". thats an FF extension, too?
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: true since i can only run X on the bad screen
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  nvidia-xconfig - is a  cli based tool to check/change nvidia settings.
<biopyte> i'll try
<Starminn> ivorensis: No, it's not a problem. :) I really shoul keep it because it's a common question. Or, you know, common topic for questions.
<ivorensis> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  if X was runnuing on it.. you could 'ssh -X remotesystem' and run gui tools and have them appear locally.
<Dr_Willis> or was it ssh -x... i forget..
<DasEi> biopyte: yes, similar; you first got this little moving ball with its 3 colours ? for d/l helper ?
<Starminn> ivorensis: Just a note, though, if you add them on one desktop they don't carry over to other ones. I think it's stupid, but whateevr, so if you want on all desktops like I did when I used Screenlets you'll have to add them to each one individually.
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: this sucks lol
<ivorensis> Ok.
<biopyte> DasEi, right, but the balls are greyed out. no downloading.
<ivorensis> But I'm not really a fan of multiple desktops, haven't found it that useful.
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:   broken hardware always sucks.. I had a monitor die on me last week.. i jhad a spare at least.
<Dr_Willis> ivorensis:  i perfer multidesktops over widgits i rarely see :)
<biopyte> the flash video pops up in the window but DL helper wont recognize it.
<Dr_Willis> i have to wonder how well the new unity will handle multu displays
<biopyte> i'm checking ant
<DasEi> biopyte: yes, happens sometimes, restart ff, reload page, sometimes it just misses
<Starminn> ivorensis: Fair enough. I wasn't at first either but if you force yourself to use them you'll become addicted. For example, I keep Firefox in one desktop, my IM client in another, I keep Chromium in another (for Flash since it's better for me), and the last one is for other various things (i.e. WinXP VM right now)
<biopyte> ok
<Starminn> ivorensis: It's better than minimizing windows all the time, but, to each their own. ;)
<biopyte> DasEi. i installed ANT andthere is an item in the bar, however, ho do i start the download?
<ivorensis> How is this sidebar-widget supposed to help, Starminn?
<Diverdude> is there a program like cat that displays content of a file, but where you can specify if you want to see only the first couple of lines ?
<joseph_> Hello again
<numique> o/
<DasEi> biopyte: left-click > menu
<[segfault]> Diverdude: head perhaps?
<therealmatt> Diverdude: `head -numberoflines /path/to/file`
<joseph_> SMW if you are here the URL for compiling was very clear - 3 steps , configure, make, checkinstall -but I got stopped short due to an error and have to contact the developer- shucks
<biopyte> DasEi, thers the menu but no download option. i think i cant download this video for some reason.
<joseph_> heres the bad news
<joseph_> joseph@ubuntu:~$ cd Downloads
<joseph_> joseph@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ cd lmalinux-0.8.1
<joseph_> joseph@ubuntu:~/Downloads/lmalinux-0.8.1$ ./configure
<joseph_> checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
<joseph_> checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
<joseph_> checking for style of include used by make... GNU
<FloodBot1> joseph_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biopyte> DasEi, thank you, anyway
<joseph_> joseph@ubuntu:~/Downloads/lmalinux-0.8.1$
<Anuovis> Hello, could anyone help to create a menu shortcut for Wine app? It's an .exe file and for some reason I can't get the link to work.
<smw> !pastebin | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Minze> is it just me, or isnt it possible anymore to order Ubuntu Server over ShipIt for free?
<mutante> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SUeppC369yI/AAAAAAAAH0o/d1K2GzER890/s400/ubuntu-tattoo.jpg
<thyagu> hi
<joseph_> oh TY my ignorance
<joseph_> oh OK
<joseph_> apologies
<Starminn> ivorensis: It was in response to somebody's suggestion of having them "Stick" to a dashboard or something.
<DasEi> biopyte: I'll look for it in a minute
<joseph_> sometimes I do stupid things
<biopyte> alright
<smw> joseph_, np, that is why floodbot was here to mute you :-P
<biopyte> intresting press conference, btw
<joseph_> omg
<joseph_> does this mean I will be a third clas citizen forever?
<smw> joseph_, what?
<joseph_> I copied the URL for pasting command line system responses that should help
<joseph_> SMW I got muted
<joseph_> oh well some module is out of date
<smw> josep_, then unmuted...
<GamingDroid> What is the difference between a "supported version" package i.e. I'm trying to install "postgresql-contrib" it comes in two flavors, "postgresql-contrib-8.4" or "postgresql-contrib" (supported version)?
<ivorensis> Starminn, I have "stick to desktop" enabled, no effect.
<Minze> hell just seen a Video about Unity in 11.04 Alpha... very strange menu :S
<joseph_> OK -
<joseph_> Well SMW I didn't get farther than the configure step
<Dr_Willis> Minze:  its going to be quiet a change when it gets here.
<ivorensis> I don't like the way Ubuntu is going.
<smw> joseph_, pastebin the output of ./configure
<joseph_> I will have to subscribe to sourceforge in order to contact the developer
<smw> joseph_, chances are you are missing a library
<Dr_Willis> ivorensis:  in 2 years it may be the way everything is.. hard to tell. I can rember when 'Geos' was cutting edge. :)
<seto> hi, I need a software to plot beautifull boxplot / error bars diagramm, I try python with matplotlib, R, but didn't manage to get something that I liked, can you recommend me some software that you like for this kind of job ?
<joseph_> or search for a different app which will emulate the drivers necessary to use old Logitech speakers on Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> seto:  cant openoffice, or some of the other graphing programs int eh repos do it also?
<joseph_> SMW ..oh maybe I will just paste the one error line
<smw> seto, there is also google charts if openoffice does not work
<ivorensis> Actually, the widget stays back now, but if I push the "show desktop"-button on my panel, it disappears also
<seto> Dr_Willis: I try openoffice and gnumeric too, gnumeric provide good result.. I should maybee stay with it.. but if you know others software
<joseph_> it seems that this module refrred to is out of date
<smw> joseph_, I need to leave soon so do it quickly
<sayasukasusu> hi all, how to erase my pidgin chat logs?
<Dr_Willis> seto:  theres a lot of 'data graphing' programs out there.  check teh pacakge manager..
<Afflicto> Does anyone know how to stream your desktop to ustream\livestream\justin.tv on linux?
<Dr_Willis> seto:  any i ahve used would be from what i last did with data.. like 10+ yrs ago. :)
<smw> sayasukasusu, I believe they are stored somewhere in ~/.purple
<seto> Dr_Willis: :D
<joseph_> SMW ...here
<joseph_> checking for intltool >= 0.40.0... ./configure: line 3832: intltool-update: command not found
<joseph_>  found
<joseph_> configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later.
<FloodBot1> joseph_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sayasukasusu> the problem is it says i dont have any .purple folder there
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto:  i think ive seen where vlc or mencoder/ffmpeg could somehow stream your desktop.. not sure how tio get it to Justin.Tbv :)
<jiohdi> afflicto skype can stream your desktop but dont know of many others
<joseph_> oops I did it again
<c0mp13371331337> After having switched from an NVIDIA card to an old ATI card (which lacks fglrx driver support), I'm trying to get GLX working.  In my xorg log, I'm getting: "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)", even after completely removing the NVIDIA binary drivers.  Anyone have any pointers?
<Afflicto> hm yea
<joseph_> maybe I should search for intltool
<Afflicto> Well, I tried something called Webcamstudio and it works great.. it's only that it's stuck on my second monitor
<Afflicto> so I can't film on my primary monitor :S
<joseph_> it has to do with international codecs I think
<smw> joseph_, good idea!
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto:  http://www.linuxaria.com/howto/tricks-ffmpeg?lang=en
<smw> joseph_, search the repos
<joseph_> ok back to grinding away
<Afflicto> Checking that link Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto:  yea - ive used webcamstudio befor. Its a nifty app.
<Minze> sayasukasusu - Just go to your home folder, go to "View--Show hidden files", and then search for the /.purple folder
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto:  but ive never really streamed to another place.. just did recordings.
<Minze> there you should find a folder called "logs"
<sayasukasusu> smw= already did that
<Afflicto> hm
<joseph_> maybe have user unfriendly lunch hot dogs and bean with loud rock and roll
<sayasukasusu> no such folder...
<Afflicto> It's strange how it sticks to my 2nd monitor :S
<smw> joseph_, if you learn how to search the repos for the correct answer, that is much better than me giving you the answer.
<s7r> how can i install something with apt-get
<s7r> ?
<s7r> what is the opposite for apt-get install ?
<Minze> and you sure, that the logs havent been already erased
<Minze> ?
<smw> s7r, sudo apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> s7r:  'remove' or 'purge'
<smw> s7r, sudo apt-get remove
<Dr_Willis> !apt | s7r
<ubottu> s7r: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<DasEi> s7r: : man apt-get
<s7r> smw: thank you. apt-get remove will delete all files including configs and those right ?
<Dr_Willis> Afflicto:  i found some neat ffmpeg tricks there :) just skimmed it and bookmarked it today
<Dr_Willis> s7r:  purge = all configs.
<smw> s7r, nope. purge does that
<Afflicto> Dr_Willis check PM.
<s7r> sudo apt-get purge <package> smw ?
<Dr_Willis> s7r:  actually purge = all SYSTEM configs.. none of them will touch user configs in their home dir.
<smw> s7r, yes
<Madhu> hi
<Madhu> anyone help me?
<smw> joseph_, got a new error yet? :-)
<Madhu> in computer not showing partition.
<sayasukasusu> smw= no such folder .purple there even after view hidden files..... only .pki after that .pulse then .qt
<smw> sayasukasusu, hm, not sure then
<smw> sayasukasusu, I don't use pidgin anymore
<Wiesshund> Silly question, but to have open office start at the select task screen, rather than launching separate icons for each task, what would you throw in the launcher?
<induz> hello i am back
<sayasukasusu> smw = oopppsssss i dont use it! i mean empathy!
<induz> what is better; clonezilla or Mondo ?
<Madhu> anyone tell me why partition not show?
<Dr_Willis> induz:  both sort of have differnt 'goals'
<Dr_Willis> induz:  try them both.. see what you like. ive not used either in some time.
<Madhu> Dr_Willis can u tell me why partition not show?
<induz> Dr_Willis, I just want to backup my HDD as Kubuntu/ubuntu is getting slower and shwoing some error
<Dr_Willis> induz:  you could do that with dd if you wanted... or fsarchiver.. or any of a dozen other ways..    you want a HD image file? or a bootable cd/dvd restore set? or somtning you can rsync/update as needed...
<smw> sayasukasusu, http://tinyurl.com/4l8z7rv
<Dr_Willis> induz:  i just copy my users home data to a spare usb hd.. and reinstall when i need to...
<keplenk> hey guys, can I compile the kernel from a different computer and transfer it to my netbook?  Man, I've been compiling and it has been 7 hours already .. still not yet done
<Madhu> anyone tell me or not?
<timmahkins> okay, adante or anyone else, i just installed a driver for the gpu, so now how do i change settings (resolution etc)
<Dr_Willis> kernel compile takes 7 hrs? Hmm. i dont recall it needing that long... but that was a long time ago i last compiled it.
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  'sudo fdisk -l' does not show them?
<azertyy> hello there
<Madhu> dont know?
<Madhu> new user.
<induz> Dr_Willis, I am thinking of just copy and paste the data as I found out earlier that after backup file is created the file acted up
<azertyy> i got a real permission issue on my system
<azertyy> is there any list of default system permission ?
<Dr_Willis> induz:  the fsarchiver tool can backup. and verify files copied are correct..
<sayasukasusu> smw = this is crazy... but again no empathy folder there....
<induz> Dr_Willis, It can check when its copied but i had problem[not with fsarchiver] whe i wanted to re-store the backup
<smw> sayasukasusu, yeah, you are right lol
<Madhu> i think somethink is skipped while installing ubuntu cause in my computer only show hdd labled as file system. I tried installing again and again but only file system show in computer why do not show partition in computer?
<A|i3N> hey - any easy way to access my windows (7) files from within ubuntu? They're protected and on the same partition
<c0mp13371331337> After having switched from an NVIDIA card to an old ATI card (which lacks fglrx driver support), I'm trying to get GLX working.  In my xorg log, I'm getting: "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)", even after completely removing the NVIDIA binary drivers.  Anyone have any pointers?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  but its the same location? could be gnome just giveing it some nicer name...
<timmahkins> any suggestions?
<sayasukasusu> smw = strange huh? even i tried to .local still no empathy folder
<erUSUL> c0mp13371331337: remove also the xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  learn how ubuntu/linux mounts and handles filesystmes and partitions and  make them mount where you want if you want total controll.
<erUSUL> c0mp13371331337: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Madhu
<ubottu> Madhu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrn_a> A|i3N, try ntfs-tools
<smw> sayasukasusu, yes, very odd
<sayasukasusu> smw = FOUND IT!!! its in .local/share/TpLogger
<sayasukasusu> done...
<timmahkins> just installed gpu driver, how do i change resolution setting?
<sayasukasusu> thanks!
<smw> sayasukasusu, nice :-)
<era878> does anybody know how to compile the abgx360 gui
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  for what chipset?
<Madhu> 80gb i want 5gb for system other for storage tell me how to partition? i think something i cant?
<timmahkins> graphics card: geforce 560 ti
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  nvidia = use the nvidia-settings tool
<timmahkins> how do you get to that?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  during the install process you make the partitions you want, and select the mountpoints as needed. / = the root of the os. and i think 5gb for / is way too small.. 10gb at least..  or 20gb.
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  when you installed the nvidia drivers.. it should of installed nvidia-settings also.
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  gksudo nvidia-settings  tweak settings, save xorg.conf, restart x server.
<timmahkins> it did i think, but how do you get to the settings? is that all within terminal, or is there a gui for that?
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  nvidia-settins is a gui app.. its in the menus somewhere..
<Wiesshund> in netbook ubuntu whats the little launcher bar called?
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  i think the monitors tool even asks to run it if you try to use the monitors tool.
<Madhu> what should mountpoints i choose for first part. as /boot but other part. choose / is it wright?
<Starminn> !natty | Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<derango> hey... I'm just curious, is the fact that I tend to kill processes instead of properly exiting them harmful by any chance for the system?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  you want a seperate /boot/ partition? why. Its not really needed these days..  if you want to get fancy have a / a /home/ and swap partitions..
<derango> *just as often
<magicianlord> your boot partition should be 100mb
<c0mp13371331337> erUSUL: Thanks for the tip, but have the same problem after removing the file and rebooting.  And glxinfo gives "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig" and "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<Dr_Willis> derango:  depends on what they are doing.
<magicianlord> it should be ext2 only
<Wiesshund> Starminn think you info'd me wrong thing?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  my /boot/ is like 10gb. :)
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: why
<azertyy> hello
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  i got ISO files on it. to emergancy boot from
<azertyy> there
<derango> music player, firefox, terminals..
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  makes for a fast reinstall :)
<magicianlord> i dont know hwo that works
<azertyy> is it possible unistall gnome with unistalling apache or something else ?
<ubuntu42321> ruan? ActionParsnip?
<magicianlord> i have to go
<biopyte> DasEi, difficult, right?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  grub2 is handy
<timmahkins> i just got a message saying: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<timmahkins> how do i do this?
<derango> Dr_Willis: music player, firefox, terminals..
<dejan_> I just installed ubuntu and I have problems, I am using firefox and when I look this on my laptop whole content has space from top like margin-top but on jsfiddle everything is fine.. any help will be appriciated thanks..
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  you installed the nvidia drivers using the addational-drivers tool from the menus?
<Madhu> DrWills can u send me ur hdd gparted screenshot?
<Madhu> DrWills can u send me ur hdd gparted screenshot?
<Madhu> DrWills can u send me ur hdd gparted screenshot?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  /boot/ a /   a /home and a /swap....
<Madhu> i want to see and do as u.
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  4 primary partitions.
<timmahkins> no, i had to find the driver from a differnent source online
<azertyy> hello
<azertyy> anyone there ?
<azertyy> is it possible unistall gnome with unistalling apache or something else ?
<timmahkins> different*
<DaGeek247> timmahkins: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> azertyy:   i doubt if you will accidently Uninstall gnome...
<Madhu> what is diff./boot and /home?
<azertyy> why ?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:   /boot/ = boot kernel files..
<Dr_Willis> azertyy:  because its very hard to remove anyway...
<Dr_Willis> azertyy:  even if you watned to remove it.. it would take some effort.
<azertyy> what is the solution ?
<timmahkins> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Dr_Willis> azertyy:  i dont even know what the problem was.. I just answered your one qwuestion..
<azertyy> i need to trash that thing from my server
<koolzmate> any help for wvdial...modem not detected
<Dr_Willis> azertyy:  you may want to clarify the question...
<Madhu> is any better guide for installation for new user?
<timmahkins> oops
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  let the installer handle it.. and dont worry about it perhaps?
<koolzmate> any help for wvdial...modem not detected
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  just let it make a / and a swap. and  get on with learning the system.
<timmahkins> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<DaGeek247> timmahkins: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubuntu42321> if I'm trying to resize my Ubuntu partition, do I resize extended or ext4???
<Dr_Willis> timmahkins:  its a warning.. not a major disaster.. :) it made a file.. wow.. heh
<azertyy> well having a small problem on my server i installed gnome, now the problem is solve, now i wanna to trash that gnome, it take place on my server
<timmahkins> lol i am a noob sorry
<dirty-harry> hi, I want to take a screenshot of gdm-login-screen but ALT
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  an extended partition holds logicals..   the file system on a logical can be ext4.
<dejan_> it looks like firefox in ubuntu have major problems?
<dejan_> :(
<DaGeek247> timmahkins: restrt now
<ubuntu42321> whats a logical?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  so if your partiton is filling up a extended partitoon.. you would enlarge that.
<timmahkins> restart comp?
<DaGeek247> it will use the driver
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  primary , extended, and logicals.. thats how partitins work.
<Madhu> r u mean i do not worry? u mean just use linux?
<DaGeek247> yes
<DasEi> biopyte: yes, a ms-server with nervy syntax
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  you are worring about to many things..  let the insatller do what it thinks is best.. and get on with learning the basics of the os.
<ubuntu42321> I have two drives, see... and on my SDA I have two partitions. One for ubuntu /sda3 + /sda5
<dirty-harry> oh, enter too soon... ALT+PRINTSCREEN is not working on gdm-login... any ideas
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  or play with the installer in virtualbox to practice with..
<Madhu> OK Thanks.
<ubuntu42321> sda 1 + sda2 is for windows and I want to delete that
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  you could even run the os in virtualbox and play with it all you want to learn how to partition things.
<timmahkins> or you mean xserver?
<ubuntu42321> and I want to make sda 3 + 5 for ubuntu.
<timmahkins> if so how do you do this?
<Madhu> OK Thanks.
<timmahkins> lol
<ubuntu42321> I have another drive, SDB, with win7 on it.
<DaGeek247> no, restart the computer immahkins
<Madhu> have u use kubunt?
<Madhu> have u use kubunt?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  you need some free space somewhere..    sda1-4 would be PRIMARY partitions.. sda5+ would be logicval partions INSIDE an extended partition.
<ubuntu42321> Someone told me after resizing and deleting I need to chroot
<gartral> hey, i installed awn, and acidentally deleted the part that shows open windows... what's the applet called again?
<ubuntu42321> I want to delete the win7 on this drive (SDA) and leave ONLY UBUNTU THERE.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  the installer can resize and handle it all. Unless you have allready 4 primary partitions in use.. then it may need some help.
<ubuntu42321> Can someone help me with that? :P
<darkstar80> hiya guys
<ubuntu42321> and then, what about the boot?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  you want to uise all of sdb for linux? the installer can do that also.
<timmahkins> how do you restart xserver?
<DaGeek247> hai
<darkstar80> have you recently encountered problems with flash content? I see a magenta square instead either on firefox and opera
<gartral> ubuntu42321: what do you mean "sda 3 + 5"? like /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda5? sda5 is ussually swap..
<yeats> timmahkins: 'sudo service gdm restart'
<ubuntu42321> No, I want to use all of SDA for linux and all of SDB for win7
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  you can even isntall grub to sdb and tell the bios to boot that hd.. and not touch sda at all.
<biopyte> DasEi, please dont invest too much energy ... i would like to watch the press conference  offline, but its not that important.
<DaGeek247> timmahkins: restart the computer, not xserver
<ubuntu42321> you guys want screenshots?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  so tell the installer to use all of sda. it has that option somewhere.
<gartral> timmahkins: restart gdm
<ubuntu42321> installer? I dont want to install it.
<ubuntu42321> I have it installed.
<ubuntu42321> Im on a livecd right now.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:    then you need to clarify what you are doing and want to do... If you have it installed.. why are you on a live cd?
<koolzmate> wubi better than ubuntu?
<DaGeek247> he did the nvidia-xconfig commnd JUST RESTRT THE COMPUTER
<era878> How do you compile the abgx360 gui?
<Dr_Willis> koolzmate:  i hate wubi.. most people seem to hate it...
<ubuntu42321> because you cant resize partitions unless you unmount the drive
<ubuntu42321> duh
<ubuntu42321> :P
<koolzmate> dr_willis..why?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  gparted can resize all you want.. note it can take a LONG time to resize partitions.
<DaGeek247> :/
<Starminn> koolzmate: WUBI is Ubuntu. But it's better to install normally ona partition than WUBI it.
<Dr_Willis> koolzmate:  its problematic.. and flakey, and unstable...
<drc> darkstar80: this problem?   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<yeats> !wubi | koolzmate
<ubottu> koolzmate: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Dr_Willis> koolzmate:  and no one ever seems to be able to help those people that have problems with it..
<Dr_Willis> koolzmate:  it you want to safely 'test' ubuntu under windows. I reccomend installing it in virtualbox.
<gartral> hey, i installed awn, and acidentally deleted the part that shows open windows... what's the applet called again? i thought it was task manager, but i dont have one called task manager
<darkstar80> hey guys, I have problems with flash videos and only on youtube. The video plays only magenta color. Either on firefox and opera... Any clues?
<c0mp13371331337> After having switched from an NVIDIA card to an old ATI card (which lacks fglrx driver support), I'm trying to get GLX working.  In my xorg log, I'm getting: "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)", even after completely removing the NVIDIA binary drivers.  Anyone have any pointers?
<Madhu> DrWills is it happened the system not start cause power failure?
<Madhu> DrWills is it happened the system not start cause power failure?
<drc> darkstar80: this problem?   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<darkstar80> thanks drc!!!
<dejan_> guys i am ot sure if you know but firefox cant work at all on ubuntu 10.10 ..
<dejan_> :((
<ubuntu42321> I have two HDDs; SDA has win7x86 on SDA1+SDA2; I have Ubuntu on SDA3+SDA5; I have win7x64 on SDB. I want to delete win7x86 and let Ubuntu use ALL of SDA while SDB still shows up on grub2 with win7x64. Now do you understand? :P
<koolzmate> dr_willis:o...ya ...i will try on virtualbox
<Starminn> dejan: Actually yes it can and I am using it right now.
<Madhu> DrWills I mean is system file are safe or not on power failure?
<yeats> dejan_: have you tried moving the ~/.mozilla folder?
<ubuntu42321> Screenshot: http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l119/scotteh_2006/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<ubuntu42321> Now, how do I delete sda1+2 and let SDA3+5 (Ubuntu) use ALL of SDA?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:  your wuestion/statement made no sence to me at all.
 * ubuntu42321 >.>;
<dejan_> yeats firefox have major bug
<dejan_> on ubuntu 10.10
<dejan_> big one!!
<yeats> dejan_: I'm using it just fine
<DaGeek247> hey, is it possible to partition two physical hard drives to one large partition?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  delete all the partitons on sda1 and 2 with gparted and resize sda3 and sda5 as needed..
<dejan_> yeats
<koolzmate> for andriod development on ubuntu,eclipse or netbeans?
<dejan_> yeats made webpage with margin-top : 0px and everywhere is fine except on the firefox in ubuntu
<ubuntu42321> which part of sda3+5 do I resize?
<dejan_> one guy tried also
<ubuntu42321> Note my screenshot, Dr_Willis.
<dejan_> i will check now with chrome
<Starminn> !enter | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu42321> http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l119/scotteh_2006/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  sda3 is holding 5 i imagine.. if its a extended partition. you resize 3 first.. then 5
<Madhu> I mean suppose power fail in that case can u tell my system or data is absulately safe and fine or not? in other way is it possible my system will not start?
<ubuntu42321> aha!
<Madhu> DrWills I mean suppose power fail in that case can u tell my system or data is absulately safe and fine or not? in other way is it possible my system will not start?
<Dr_Willis> Madhu:   theres never anything absoulte  in life....
<Starminn> dejan_: I am a website developer myself and Firefox renders the same or better than any other browser (and I've tried Chrome, Chromium, Firefox, Firefox beta, Opera, Safari, and Konqueror).
<koolzmate> Dr_willis:tell me difference between virtual terminal and terminal on #ubuntu
<Starminn> dejan_: Oh, and I forgot IE of course but that's obvious.
<ubuntu42321> what is sda5/ext4 anyway?
<Dr_Willis> koolzmate:  never heard the term 'virtual terminal' befor.. unless youi mean the consoles...
<DaGeek247> !ext4
<ubuntu42321> oh, and do I need to put a 'boot' flag on SDA3?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  untill you learn how patitions and filesystems work.. i wouldent be messing with the stuff...
<DaGeek247> !ext
<Madhu> DrWills Can i see ur hdd screenshot please?
<dejan_> Starminn please check this
<Madhu> DrWills Can i see ur hdd screenshot please?
<ubuntu42321> uh plz dont tell me that
<ubuntu42321> i need to do this
<ubuntu42321> and if you arent going to help you shouldnt be speaking
<dejan_> Starminn http://jsfiddle.net/vDYCK/
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  bootable flag is not used by linux ..
<koolzmate> dr_willis:virtual terminal..i mean by alt+f1/f2/f3
<DaGeek247> ubuntu
<Starminn> Madhu: Stop it. You're spamming now.
<Wiesshund> Anyone know an easy way to add a custom launcher to unity?
<ubuntu42321> thanks
<Dr_Willis> koolzmate:  those are the consoles...
<Starminn> !natty | Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<dejan_> Starminn what is wrong there why on ubuntu firefox there is margin top o whole content, please see it in your firefox = thanks in advance
<DaGeek247> ext is a flesystem, does what ntfs and fat did
<koolzmate> dr_willis:o..thanks
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  you need to learn basics.. or you CAN accidntly trash everything...
<Starminn> dejan_: Would you like a screenshot?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu42321:  a read of the disk partions wiki page would clarify a lot  of things.
<yeats> koolzmate: Dr_Willis: for clarity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console
<Wiesshund> Starmin why do you keep sending me info on ubuntu 11.04? that has nothing to do with what i asked
<yellabs> what could i use to show popup messages every 1 minute on an ubuntu desktop ?
<dejan_> Starminn jsut check it you will see margi at the top on whole content
<biopyte> DasEi, no way i want to be pushy... but are you stil working on it? otherwise i gonna shut off in ten minutes.
<dejan_> Starminn one guy tried it also :(( with ubuntu firefox
<Dr_Willis> its my bed time. so good luck.. night all.
<dejan_> Starminn but everywhere else is fine look on jsfiddle to why is that please I am stuck with this I will apriciate alot
<timmahkins> okay, idk if this is just the way ubuntu is, but when i move windows and the window becomes all "wiggly" lol, the edges of the windows are really choppy. i know my graphics card should be able to render the windows better than this, is this a setting i can change?
<Starminn> dejan_: http://awakeanddrink.org/images/Screenshot.png
<dejan_> Starmin no no
<timmahkins> the resolution is fixed now though lol
<dejan_> Starminn please open it in your firefox
<timmahkins> after restart
<DasEi> biopyte: yes, amongst other things, no problem, and don't take it too serious, if so , oc can do a video of your desktop, but that's not the question
<DaGeek247> timmahkins cool
<dejan_> Starminn save the 2 files in same folder and open the html file
<dejan_> Starminn or open them on localhost
<Starminn> dejan_: I did. Are you not looking at that picture? I took a screenshot for you and that's exactly what it looks like,  buddy.
<Starminn> !enter | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dejan_> Starminn you will see margin at the top, on jsfiddle everything is fine, if you can help me with this I will apriciate alot as I am stuck with this hours
<biopyte> DasEi, alright, thanks
<dejan_> Starminn that is screenshot from jsfiddle
<Starminn> dejan_: Oh, I see what you mean/.
<dejan_> Starminn sry for your time, but if you can help me  I will be gla because I just instaleld ubuntu and struck with this ugly bug, becasue I am web developer :(
<claybugg> guys, i have an issue. every time i try to use my webcam, my wireless internet shuts off. only a restart fixes it. anyone heard of this?
<Doonz> right now i have one putty client running and it is connect through ssh to my home server. i have a tunnel created through that on port **. how can i open up another putty client and have it connect through that existing tunnel
<drc> dejan_: Does it still happen if you diable the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications (default addon)?
<drc> *disable, that is
<dejan_> drc sec to try
<claybugg> i guess that's a no?
<Starminn> dejan_: This is what it looks like: http://awakeanddrink.org/images/Screenshot.png
<AcePreshaw> .
<the_drow> hello
<DaGeek247> hai
<the_drow> wubi is acting strangly
<AcePreshaw> how can i help here
<dejan_> drc yes
<chikokishi> Hello, im trying to get Google earth to work and i need to move libcrypto.so.0.9.8 to my google earth folder, but terminal keeps telling me the file doesnt exhist
<DaGeek247> AcePreshaw for a question that you know the answer to
<AcePreshaw> !chat the_drow
<DaGeek247> wait*
<jiltdil> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dejan_> Starminn see what I mean
<dejan_> why is this happeing on the firefox on ubuntu :((
<timmahkins> okay another question for y'all... ubuntu is still not detecting my 500gb hard drive that windows is installed on, and i have movies and such that i would prefer to not have to move over to the other drive, any suggestions?
<dejan_> now I will check on chrome
<the_drow> I'm trying to install 10.04.1 and it's giving me this error "Could not retrieve the required installation files" I'm seeing a debug message "wrong version: 10.04.2 != 10.04.1"
<Starminn> dejan_: And you want it to be perfectly aligned with the top? No space?
<the_drow> I am installing ubuntu for desktop
<dejan_> yes..
<DaGeek247> timmahkins its mounted?
<dejan_> Starminn yes like it should see my code..
<dejan_> :((
<the_drow> AcePreshaw: got an idea?
<timmahkins> i'm not sure lol
<timmahkins> how do u see if it is mounted?
<DaGeek247> mount it timmahkins
<dejan_> its same on chrome
<dejan_> so I guess its ubuntuy issue :(
<dejan_> so bad omg
<dejan_> why is this happening
<DaGeek247> check the /mount folder
<timmahkins> lol how do u mount the drive?
<Starminn> dejan_: Stop using Enter for punctuation.
<AcePreshaw> it can be your CD the_drow
<ubuntu42321> http://pastebin.com/52F9Rpyg
<AcePreshaw> or the pc
<ubuntu42321> I have two drives and I'm resizing Ubuntu to run on SDA. I have win7 on SDB so I need to let grub2 know this after the partition is done resizing.
<the_drow> AcePreshaw: this is wubi. what cd?
<dejan_> ok
<DaGeek247> type in 'mount' to see whats connectd and if its mounted
<AcePreshaw> do you have an cd
<the_drow> AcePreshaw: no. Aren't you listening? this is a wubi installer
<DaGeek247> in the command prompt
<AcePreshaw> oo sry
<AcePreshaw> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<dejan_> I really can't uderstand why ubuntu make this to have margin top see my code pls there is not ay logic
<ubuntu42321> lol
<ubuntu42321> this channel is going downhill :P
<yeats> the_drow: would you consider installing directly (dual boot without Wubi)?
<AcePreshaw> ubuntu42321 lol
<timmahkins> how do u mount the drive lol
<the_drow> yeats: I prefer not to... but yes if I have to
<ubuntu42321> AcePreshaw, I'm going to ask you for help once my drive is done resizing itself :P
<the_drow> yeats: problem is that I don't have a CDR right now
<AcePreshaw> the_drow get an cd i have not used an Wiubi
<yeats> the_drow: this channel is not a great source of wubi support from what I've seen - most of us in here aren't using it
<AcePreshaw> or get 10.10
<Wiesshund> Anyone here use ubuntu netbook editition, and know how to add your own apps to the launcher bar?
<AcePreshaw> !cd
<yeats> the_drow: you could try the ubuntu forums, though
<DaGeek247> !mount > timmahkins
<ubottu> timmahkins, please see my private message
<jiltdil> i made a partition but m unable to use it m unable to store data in it or paste anything in that partiton.plz help me as m new and i don't know how to mount
<Starminn> Wiesshund: I have told you 3 times already, 11.04 support is ONLY and ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<AcePreshaw> ubuntu42321 ik
<AcePreshaw> ok
<hihihi100> im trying to compile OGMRIP from source, after cdìng to the correct directory, I cannot execute ./configure, it says No such file or directory, but I can see the configure.in file, help please
<Martin2> How do i install ATI driver on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dejan_> Starminn how to align page to not have any white space line pls ?
<ubuntu42321> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[segfault]> the_drow: could you use a USB stick and boot from that instead?
<ubuntu42321> Martin2
<ubuntu42321> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Wiesshund> Starminn I have told you 4 times 11.04 is irrelevant, please learn to read and comprehend before speaking. I am using 10.10 thank you very much
<yeats> hihihi100: is there an 'autogen.sh' script in the directory?
<the_drow> [segfault]: hold on, lemme look if I have one
<jiltdil> any help to me
<AcePreshaw> wiesshund some of us r on 10.04
<Wiesshund> Starminn now can you comprehend that?
<AcePreshaw> like me
<hihihi100> yeats, yes there is
<ubuntu42321> I'm on 10.10 :P
<jiltdil> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> jiltdil: what filesystem did you used for that partition ?
<yeats> try running it: './autogen.sh'
<yeats> hihihi100: ^^
<AcePreshaw> im on an old pc
<Wiesshund> AcePreshaw you using the netbook version?
<AcePreshaw> no
<jiltdil> erUSUL:media
<the_drow> [segfault]: right I even don't have that :/
<hihihi100> yeats, executing the autogen.sh with the terminal opens it for like 50 miliseconds and then closes
<AcePreshaw> desktop on an laptop Wiesshund
<erUSUL> jiltdil: i am asking if you used ext4 or ntfs or other ...
<Afflicto> I'm using VLC to stream my screen. Just wondering if it's possible to add some scripts to film only a portion of the screen. E.g 640x480 and also make it follow the mouse. thanks.
<AcePreshaw> im used to it on 9.10
<Wiesshund> AcePreshaw i cant for the life of my figure out how to add custom shortcuts to that little launcher bar
<jiltdil> erUSUL:oh sorry ext4 it if file type till i know
<hihihi100> ok, ./autogen.sh
<AcePreshaw> Wiesshund
<DaGeek247> hihihi100 add a line with 'sleep 10' at the end to pause five seconds before it closes
<AcePreshaw> i have olny got my laptop back
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you have to add an entry for it in fstab so it mounts automatically each boot
<Guest83878> video resolution on dell d6000 radeon 9000 ... anybody up for that?
<the_drow> what's the difference between 10.4.1 and 10.10?
<Guest83878> very bad keyboard here, btw
<jiltdil> erUSUL:plz tell me how to do
<dejan_> omg i solved it !
<DaGeek247> the_drow six months of proggramming, or one release
<Starminn> dejan_: Congrats! What did it?
<hihihi100> a, i was missing a file, intltool
<dejan_> i have put this
<the_drow> DaGeek247: so 10.10 should be more stable/better?
<drc> Wiesshund: I know one can install unity on 10.10 (I've even done it myself, before trashing it), but I think you'd probably get more/quicker support for unity on #ubuntu+1 (I suspect the "how too..." is the same on 10.10 and 11/04)
<dejan_> * {    margin: 0;    paddign: 0;}
<yeats> hihihi100: autogen.sh should have created the configure script
<AcePreshaw> sory guys im geting back to ubuntu
<dejan_> at top in css file..
<erUSUL> jiltdil: first find out its uuid run « sudo blkid » in a terminal
<dejan_> why is this i cant understand
<yeats> hihihi100: (if all is working as it should)
<dejan_> i googled..
<Starminn> dejan_: Nor can I. Strange. Ah well, at least it worked, eh?
<hihihi100> yeats, it seems there are some missing files I have to get from synaptic
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you have it ?
<hihihi100> yeats, like gtk-doc
<jiltdil> erUSUL:yes i did now?
<dejan_> Starminn yes thanks god.. but this is strange really..
<DaGeek247> the_drow its like comparing vista to xp, different. my personal xperiance, 10.04 is mor stable.
<yeats> hihihi100: that's often the case when compiling from source
<yeats> !compile | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Starminn> dejan_: That's not an Ubuntu issues, though. My site has nothing of the sort and performs the same in Windows and Ubuntu. (In fact I'm looking at it in both as we speak)
<the_drow> DaGeek247: where can I find the changelog?
<DasEi> the_drow: basics same, newer kernel and packackes, further move from modules to kernelintegration
<hihihi100> pre built = deb?
<Starminn> dejan_: But it works for now and that's all that matters. Congrats.
<DasEi> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<dejan_> Starminn look my code is ok .. :S
<DaGeek247> the_drow im not sure. :P
<ikonia> hihihi100: why are you trying to compile that ?
<yeats> hihihi100: yes - preferably via APT
<dejan_> Starminn pls link to your website to see
<dejan_> Starminn i really do't understand you saw my code it should not have black white line space at the top..
<erUSUL> jiltdil: where do you want it to mount ? /media/data ? some other dir?
<dejan_> maybe its happening only with specific layouts, pls link me to your website to see your layout how you made it without that extra line space at the top..
<jiltdil> erUSUL:/dev/sda5: /media/Data
<Starminn> dejan_: I found your problem.
<AcePreshaw> is there some porgam tats like fotoshop
<Starminn> dejan_: We're dislexic. :)
<dejan_> Starmin what is the problem?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: create the dir « sudo mkdir /media/Data »
<yeats> !gimp | AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<DaGeek247> AcePreshaw: gimp
<todd_dsm> has anyone used kickstart to auto-build ubuntu systems?  I'd like to set this up so I can push your distro to my clients. The isolinux.cfg and kickstart.ks are not playing ball or following the documentation.
<AcePreshaw> o
<AcePreshaw> no
<erUSUL> !automation
<jiltdil> erUSUL:now
<erUSUL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ikonia> todd_dsm: what's the issue with it ?
<AcePreshaw> im geting bored wif gimp
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: please talk properly
<dejan_> Starmin what is the problem? what is dislexic? :S
<Starminn> dejan_: Try that. http://pastebin.com/Dq1JTvC6
<koolzmate> dr_willis:o..got console
<Nahab> hallo
<Starminn> dejan_: Look at your #meni IDs in your CSS file. You typed "xp" instead of "px"
<Nahab> halloß
<erUSUL> jiltdil: do ( putting ther correct uuid ) « echo "UUID=the_correct_uuid_you_got /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 2" |  sudo tee -a /etc/fstab »
<Nahab> ist hier das german chat?
<AcePreshaw> i wnat some app like gimp
<ikonia> !de | Nahab
<ubottu> Nahab: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<yeats> !de
<jiltdil> erUSUL:i didn't understood
<Chikokishi> Hello, im trying to get Google earth to work and i do not have a libcrypto.so.0.9.8 file in my google folder. How can i get it?
<Nahab> hallo
<todd_dsm> ikonia: 1 of two out comes: a) a message displayed: could not find kernel image (casper), or b) the count down (from isolinux.cfg - timeout 30) keeps repeating the count down.
<koolzmate> not able to tweet from terminal
<todd_dsm> depends on the iteration of tested bits.
<koolzmate> not able to tweet from terminal
<yeats> !repeat | koolzmate
<ubottu> koolzmate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Starminn> dejan_: By the way, you don't need your "html {...}" property in your CSS. It doesn't really do anything for you that "body {...}" isn't doing.. But anyway, that's what did it. I changed "xp" to "px" in your #meni IDs and that fixed it.
<dejan_> omg omg
<dejan_> omg omg
<dejan_> :)
<guntbert> Starminn: may I pm you?
<FloodBot2> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: ok, the second one is normally due to the isolinux.cfg pointing to an option that can't be lauched, the could not find kernel image, is quite obvious in it's error, do you want to paste your isolinux.conf
<ikonia> dejan_: please don't do that
<Starminn> guntbert: Yes, absolutely.
<AcePreshaw> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dejan_> Starminn thanks, :| that was my problem ikonia sorry for flooding :S
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you got an uuid for sda5 when you run « sudo blkid » earlier
<todd_dsm> ikonia: is pastbin ok?
<Starminn> dejan_: See? It's not an Ubuntu issue. It's just a silly mistake. Glad we got that straightened out. :)
<jiltdil> erUSUL:yes
<ikonia> todd_dsm: yes please
<erUSUL> jiltdil: use it in the command line i gave you
<timmahkins> how do i figure out what the "name" is of my hard drive that i am trying to mount (dev, sda etc) it is a sata 500GB hdd
<dejan_> Starminn it made whole content to have margin and i was stuck for hours :S you know the pain .. :S
<jiltdil> erUSUL: it gives for /dev/sda5: LABEL="Data" UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4"
<dejan_> Starminn thaks alot for your time and sry
<DaGeek247> timmahkins: the 'mount' command.
<dejan_> ubuntu is best keep os I ever had
<abb> EFI Question: Installing Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude E6510 (Core i5) and at the boot menu, I am given the option to use "legacy boot" (BIOS) or "EFI."  I don't know much about EFI (other than what wikipedia says) -- could someone advise which (BIOS/EFI) I should use?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: with the uid of one of my artitions it would look like this  « echo "UUID=00081e67-c91b-4e6f-b166-8f06cf4b0f7e /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 2" |  sudo tee -a /etc/fstab »
<Starminn> dejan_: I do understand your pain, and not a problem. Happy coding!
<koolzmate> for andriod development on ubuntu,eclipse or netbeans?
<ikonia> abb: you won't be able to boot grub from efi
<erUSUL> jiltdil: just use the one you actually have
<dejan_> thanks Starminn
<ikonia> koolzmate: your choice
<todd_dsm> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/PDbYP9fq
<abb> ikonia, not even with grub2-efi ?  (saw that package in aptitude)
<timmahkins> no i am reading about how to mount from the pm u sent but i am trying to figure out what the device's location? is i suppose
<erUSUL> jiltdil: with the uuid you just pasted is -->  « echo "UUID=0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17 /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 2" |  sudo tee -a /etc/fstab »
<ikonia> abb: ah, I don't know about that in honesty, I've never used it
<ikonia> abb: do you have a reason to want to use efi
<koolzmate> ikonia:i prefer netbeans but my employer wants project on eclipse
<DaGeek247> timmakns, where its files are?
<ikonia> koolzmate: then why are you asking ?
<Chikokishi> My computer says "You are not the owner so you can not change these settings" ... How do i tell it im the owner?
<sha1sum> So I know how to list off usb devices with lsusb, but I just attached an eSATA drive and don't know how to list it off so I can get the /dev name and mount it.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: which option is failing ?
<jiltdil> erUSUL:after pasting it is shows UUID=00081e67-c91b-4e6f-b166-8f06cf4b0f7e /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 2
<jiltdil>    on terminal
<koolzmate> ikonia:to get an opinion for which one is better
<erUSUL> sha1sum: maybe --> ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<erUSUL> jiltdil: then its done
<abb> ikonia, Yes, a very general reason (maybe not such a great one, but...)  -- EFI is clearly the "future" standard, and historically, whenever I pick the "old, compatible, but soon-to-be-obsolete" option at installtime, I end up having to reinstall in a year or so (due to changing standards).
<ikonia> koolzmate: its personal choice, but as you like one and your employer wants you to use a different one it doesn't matter really
<erUSUL> jiltdil: do « sudo mount /media/Data »
<ikonia> abb: efi will not be standard in a year
<erUSUL> sha1sum: dmesg | tail -n 20
<AcePreshaw> !nick _________________
<jiltdil> erUSUL:it says mount: special device UUID=00081e67-c91b-4e6f-b166-8f06cf4b0f7e does not exist
<mateusz> siema siema
<mateusz> jest ktos z Polski ?
<yeats> !pl | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<abb> ikonia, but I thought my Wayland-based flying car would require it to run Gnome-Unity-Shell-90000.  :)
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you used the wrong command ...
<DaGeek247> AcePreshaw use 'command > usernick'
<AcePreshaw> ty
<timmahkins> this is what it says for sudo mount:   timothy@TheBeAsTx58:~$ sudo mount [sudo] password for timothy:  /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) none on /dev type devtmpfs (r
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you used the one with *my* uuid
<AcePreshaw> !nick > ________________
<ubottu> ________________, please see my private message
<________________> AcePreshaw: i just changed it to identify
<________________> silly
<todd_dsm> ikonia: I'm not really sure; this doesn't fit the same exact profile as my centos kickstarts. But, it appears that the first line: default vesamenu.c32 points to --> menu default
<AcePreshaw> ok
<_skpl> ________________:
<ikonia> abb: you've done that, give it a rest
<erUSUL> jiltdil: do « gksudo gedit /etc/fstab » and remove the last line. paste the correct one
<AcePreshaw> sry
<todd_dsm> or at least that's all I can make out of it.
<________________> Insert line here
<AcePreshaw> lol
<mateusz> Who can instal broadband on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<abb> ikonia, I'm sorry?
<DaGeek247> timmahkins if the drive is in, and ubuntu recognizes it, you can mount/open it from the places menu on the desktop
<ikonia> todd_dsm: sorry, I mean which menu option is failing
<ikonia> abb: sorry, that was for AcePreshaw
<q0_0p> can i use gcc to compile c++
<timmahkins> it is not in places
<ikonia> q0_0p: yes
<erUSUL> q0_0p: no; use g++
<tsimpson> q0_0p: use g++, separate package
<abb> ikonia, oh. okay.  (It's so easy to step on people's IRC-toes, i didn't want to offend anyone! lol)
<q0_0p> i see
<q0_0p> are most programs in linux written in C?
<ikonia> abb: not at all, my mistake
<erUSUL> q0_0p: yes
<jiltdil> erusul:should i to paste this as this is shown my uuid for sd5 UUID="0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17" TYPE="ext4"
<q0_0p> why not c++?
<Martin2> how do i install a ATI driver on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<ikonia> !ati | Martin2
<ubottu> Martin2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaGeek247> timmahkins then its prolly not a) plugged in right b) recognized by ubuntu
<q0_0p> so i should learn C
<abb> Martin2, what kind of card do you have? (that you want to install said driver for?)
<kman> Evening! Im getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg " and cant boot to live usb with either ubuntu or slax. Ideas anyone??
<ikonia> q0_0p: it's up to you, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<Martin2> ATI radeon 9800XT
<tsimpson> q0_0p: only because C++ depends on C, so for the core things it's more efficient for C. but there are low-level things written in C, like kernel modules for example
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you have to paste this one (with no quotes) ---> "UUID=0b8c94cb-6b87-4887-9350-38b448fd7e17 /media/Data ext4 defaults 0 2"
<todd_dsm> ikonia: that's where I'm falling down. I've read the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer but I still don't quite understand all of the relationships.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: when you boot you should get the isolinux menu, yes/no ?
<Martin2> i have at tried to install fglrx, but its doesnt work i get a seg fault
<vikas> quit
<memee> hello any one use Ella here ?
<q0_0p> tsimpson, thanx for the enlightenment
<jiltdil> erUSUL: i pasted it
<abb> Martin2, generally, you can just install Ubuntu (use the standard default video driver to get through the process) and then use the Administration-->Install_New_Drivers (or something like that) option to search for proprietary stuff.
<erUSUL> jiltdil: save and exit
<todd_dsm> ikonia: at this point no. only the splash background with the count down.
<DaGeek247> !anyone > memee
<ubottu> memee, please see my private message
<abb> Martin2, on my system it is "System, Administration, Hardware Drivers" from the top menu.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: remove the splash option, see if you get the menu
<jiltdil> erUSUL:why we used  0 and 2 in last
<memee> i have a problem , no painting icon on the toolbar of Ella and i can't enable it from the options
<ikonia> todd_dsm: remove the "menu hidden" option too
<timmahkins> the drive is not in places, any reason why this would be?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: is default
<jiltdil> erUSUL: i saved and exit
<todd_dsm> ikonia: roger that
<erUSUL> jiltdil: do « sudo mount /media/Data »
<tsimpson> q0_0p: I mean to say that there are also low-level kernel modules written in C++ too, but they obviously can't use some standard C++ things because they can't depend on the standard C++ library
<abb> Martin2, Alternatively, you could just search for/install the xserver-ati-driver (whatever it's called) package from aptitude/apt-get/synaptec.
<jiltdil> erUSUL: so when i will make any partiton i should do it always defaults 0 2
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Can I use os-prober to add a windows partition back to grub after reinstallation?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: yes
<jiltdil> erusul: i did
<Phase> Can anyone tell me why sometimes it creates the file as "sandbox_06032011--" instead of what it should be doing? This seems to happen randomly. Lines 16 and 35 (bash script) http://pastebin.com/C1KgRrPC
<ikonia> Phase: what is "it" ?
<Phase> ikonia: It's in the paste
<jiltdil> erUSUL: now what to do,when i m clicking on  Data it is not opening
<Phase> line 16 and 35
<erUSUL> tsimpson: whut? there are no kernel module done in c++ that i know of. is explicitely vetoed in the kernel ...
<timmahkins> how do u mount a hdd if ubuntu does not recognize it?
<Wiesshund> If anyone uses (or used) ubuntu netbook edition 10.x, and knows how to add custom shortcuts to the unity launcher, shoot me a /msg
<erUSUL> jiltdil: « grep Data /proc/mounts »
<yeats> !pm | Wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<q0_0p> timmahkins, fdisk -l ---> man mount
<todd_dsm> ikonia: now I get, what looks like a terminal that says:    boot:   - it refreshes every 3 seconds
<tsimpson> erUSUL: not in the mainline kernel, but some 3rd party modules are
<kman> Evening! Im getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg " and cant boot to live usb with either ubuntu or slax. Ideas anyone??
<jiltdil> erUSUL:it shows /dev/sda5 /media/Data ext4 rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<ikonia> todd_dsm: ok, you're going to need to strip this config back to it's base
<todd_dsm> ok
<erUSUL> tsimpson: if Mr. Torvalds fnds out he will go and take the module authors eyeballs with a teaspoon ;P
<hihihi100> everytime I try to download something from GETDEB it asks for my CD-ROM, which is inserted, but all I get is Please insert the disk labeled:
<hihihi100> Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)
<hihihi100> in drive /cdrom/
<koolzmate> problems with wubi?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: then it is mounted and it is there for you to do whatever you want with it
<ikonia> hihihi100: remove it from source sources menu
<Wiesshund> yeats i been asking the question, just trying to avoid spamming the channel with the same question over and over :) Question is, How do you add custom app entires to the unity launch bar
<timmahkins> can't find fdisk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<memee> then nobody here use Ella ? or is it a better open  equivalent to flash editor ?
<ikonia> timmahkins: fdisk is a command
<Starminn> Wiesshund: From what I've read, you run it then while it's running you bring up a menu for it and say to keep it in the menu
<Starminn> Wiesshund: So let's say you want GIMP. You open GIMP, right-click the icon in the launcher, then select "Keep in Launcher."
<OsakaFoo> hey, is it possible to install KDE and GNOME but make them only show there aps when running that enviroment?
<Wiesshund> Starminn yea, that works for apps in its lil app menu thing, but it doesnt give you the option for any custom made entries :(
<hihihi100> ikonia, noob question, whre is the sourcesmmenu? synpatic?
<[4-tea-2]> to answer my question: "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc grub-common" did it.
<ikonia> hihihi100: system->administration->software sources I think
<Wiesshund> Starminn for example, if i run /usr/lib/openoffice/programs/soffice
<erUSUL> hihihi100: aplications>ubuntu software center||Edit>software sources
<Starminn> Wiesshund: Yeah, I know what you mean.
<jiltdil> erUSUL: it is mouonted but when m going to paste anything in it it shows error while copying
<erUSUL> jiltdil: you probably do not have permission. quick and dirty to give permissions to anyone « sudo chmod 777 /media/Data »
<erUSUL> !permissions | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dejan_> Starminn the problem is there, I never solved it, when I put margins on the menu lists the whole content goes down 1 space line this happens only on ubuntu on jsfiddle eveyrthing is fine :(
<zacktu> suppose i have a laptop w/ nvidia optimus and i use the bios to select integrated graphics - do i then get battery life as if nvidia were not there?
<kman> Guys, im getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg " and cant boot to live usb with either ubuntu or slax. Ideas anyone?? I cant understand why im not getting anywhere with the usb boot.
<ikonia> kman: it's pointing at the wrong file system with no /sbin/init on it so can't boot
<dejan_> Starminn no its seems on jsfiddle is same sry :(
<Six3> can anyone help me set up an ethernet bridge? I tried using the instruction posted here: http://bit.ly/eUGSlR  but when i try brctl addif myBridge eth1, it says: can't add eth1 to bridge myBridge: Operation not supported
<Starminn> Wiesshund: Yeah, I know what you mean. You want something like this: http://awakeanddrink.org/images/launchermenu.png (which is in the desktop edition of 10.10). We'll see.... (Feel free to use that screenshot to describe your problem to others.)
<ikonia> kman: or it can't see the disk at all, which is why it can't see /sbin/init
<todd_dsm> ikonia: I've got it down to 2 lines:   http://pastebin.com/AwZ4nEmw
<jiltdil> erUSUL:thanx
<ikonia> todd_dsm: that's not going to work, as that's not telling it "what to boot"
<todd_dsm> ikonia: the result is a repeating message: could not find kernel image: ks=ftp://base/mint/10/mint.cfg
<kman> ikonia, Ok. How can i resolve that without being able to boot into slax or ubuntu from my usb stick?
<ikonia> todd_dsm: you need to get it down to a bootinging environment, that has an option passed to it at boot time for a kickstart file
<Six3> i've got two computers running ubuntu, one with working wifi, one w/o. trying to let the computer without use the internet connection of the one that is working
<erUSUL> kman: or the filesystem is corrupted an /bin/init is gone ( but other data can be good )
<ikonia> todd_dsm: you get the error, as a kickstart file is not a kernel
<hihihi100> more noob questions, is the highlighted line the oine I have to delete?
<hihihi100> http://imagebin.org/141527
<Wiesshund> Starminn yea, exactly. I can add apps to the normal ubuntu app menu like that, but seems unity ignores the entries i guess
<kman> erUSUL, yeah thats a possibility too.
<hooman> Hello everyone
<yeats> Six3: you can do that with Netork Manager
<ikonia> todd_dsm: you need to boot a kernel, then pass the "use a kickstar fille" option to it
<erUSUL> kman: you can try init=/bin/bash or /bin/sh ?
<jiltdil> erUSUL: i want that nobody would delete my data under Data so what should i do for it
<kman> erUSUL, how? "try" ? Im kind of new at this ^^
<erUSUL> jiltdil: then i would recommend « sudo chmod 755 -R /media/Data && sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/Data »
<apparle_> anyone here who is experienced with phoronix test suite and could tell me how to use it
<Edoctoor> Oh Ubuntu Gods please help me
<jiltdil> erUSUL: means i have to change the user and group permisson
<hooman> 're Good girls
<erUSUL> kman: when in grub menu hit "e" to edit the kernel entry. remove splash and quiet and add in its place init=/bin/bash in the kernel line. crtl + X to boot the modified entry
<axilla> is there a good snipit like took for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: yes
<Starminn> Wiesshund: This isn't really a "fix" but it is a "workaround." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597553&page=2 They're using the typical Unity interface, however they're using a dock (AWN -- Avant Window Manager) to add custom launchers. Firstly, AWN is a nice dock and it's what I use when I use a dock, HOWEVER, it's nto really I fix, I know.
<Six3> yeats: can you point me to some direction? I've looked at network manager but it's not self-explanatory
<erUSUL> jiltdil: basically that leaves /media/data with the same permissions/owner as your home folder
<kman> erUSUL, i'll give it a try. Thanks!
<Edoctoor> Oh Ubuntu Gods please help me
<yeats> Six3: right click on the icon for it, then click Edit Connections...
<guntbert> hooman:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ikonia> Edoctoor: ask a question then
<jiltdil> erUSUL: means m going to be the ower of that Data
<tokam> does ubuntu have problems with feeing memory space?
<Edoctoor> Ok, I have managed to get into Ubuntu from the hard drive... but it wasn't easy... I had to use RECOVER and SHIFT to get to the ROOTNET prompt and then I typed STARTX
<erUSUL> jiltdil: yes
<Wiesshund> Starminn well least im not the only confused person, on trying to just add an app lol
<erUSUL> tokam: what memory? ram?
<tokam> ram
<erUSUL> !ram > tokam
<yeats> Six3: click the IPv4 tab and select Shared with other computers from the dropdown
<ubottu> tokam, please see my private message
<Edoctoor> but any other way it crashes
<Screw> hi all!
<Starminn> Wiesshund: How about this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity (from the folks in #ubuntu+1). They said it's a little complicated and they're not sure if it still works, but it's worth a shot
<jayd3e> how do I decompress a archive that ends in DPO.bz2?
<ikonia> Edoctoor: has it ever worked ?
<yeats> Six3: when you plug in the ethernet cable from the non-working-wireless machine, it should just pick up the connnection
<jayd3e> an*
<Starminn> Wiesshund: I do agree, though. It shouldn't be that hard.
<erUSUL> jayd3e: bunzip2 DPO.bz2 ?
<ikonia> jayd3e: bunzip2 DPO.bz2
<Wiesshund> worth a shot Starminn
<jayd3e> thnx
<drc> Wiesshund: That was one reason I dumped Unity on 10.10.  Sorry +1 didn't have an answer, but at least you got a quick "I don't know" :)
<jiltdil> should i to use sudo chmod 755 -R /media/Data or without -R
<hooman> What Ubuntu means
<ikonia> hooman: is the name of a linux distribution
<erUSUL> jiltdil: it is empty; isn't it? you do not need -R
<Starminn> hooman: "For humanity," loosely.
<yeats> !ubuntu | hooman
<ubottu> hooman: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Edoctoor> Yes... with grub1... but I just upgrated to 10 and am now using grub2... so yes it was working .. but I deleted Ubuntu 8.04 and reinstalled ubuntu 10 fresh...
<Six3> yeats: amazing! thank you! that's easier than in windows
<gabe_> what's up guys? does anyone know how I can convert wmv videos to avi?
<ikonia> Edoctoor: has it ever worked with buntu 10.10
<jiltdil> erUSUL:yes it is empty
<yeats> Six3: great!  yes - very simple (once you know ;-) )
<gabe_> I'm using mencoder : mencoder ccie.wmv -ofps 23.956 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o ccie.avi
<Edoctoor> NO
<gabe_> but this did not work
<kman> erUSUL, how do i get to grub menu? the window that i get to when trying to boot doesnt let me enter any text
<hihihi100> Im sorry but I still need help, deleting that GETDEB APT line didnt do anything, as it still asks me to insert the cd that is in
<ikonia> Edoctoor: what error do you get when yhou boot normally
<erUSUL> kman: you have to hit "e" to enter edit mode
<hooman> What Linux means
<ikonia> hihihi100: use the tool I told you and deselect CD Rom from the software sources
<yeats> hihihi100: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list at http://goo.gl/ixcN9 and share the link?
<Edoctoor> Well YES.. it is working now.. but I had to go to rootnet and then type in startx ...
<ikonia> hooman: it's an operating system
<yeats> !linux | hooman
<ubottu> hooman: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<erUSUL> hooman: no meaning
<ikonia> Edoctoor: that's not what I asked, what happens when you try to boot normally
<kman> erUSUL, not working im afraid..
<erUSUL> kman: it is grub1?
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Edoctoor> it gets to the desktop and locks up... 100% ;;; Even the sound repeats like a broken record...
<jayd3e> erUSUL & ikonia:  I just used that command and it errored.  Using the ubuntu archive manager, it just outputs a .DPO file, and not a file structure of some sort.  Again, the name of the file is 2010_.....0v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2.  It is a driver from RALINK
<ikonia> Edoctoor: ok, does this happen before or after you login
<erUSUL> kman: i have to run sorry; keep asking in the channel.
<hooman> Thanks for all :D
<kman> erUSUL, thanks for you help anyways!
<gabe_> could someone look at my output? I'm trying to convert wmv videos to avi :)
<gabe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576621/
<kman> Guys, im getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg " and cant boot to live usb with either ubuntu or slax. Ideas anyone?? I cant understand why im not getting anywhere with the usb boot.
<dejan_> how can I mask mac address ?
<Six3> i'm hoping updating the other system will help ndiswrapper work better...
<Edoctoor> I don't know that question because I chose autologin
<ikonia> gabe_: try #mplayer
<Edoctoor> so I guess I bypass the login...
<gabe_> ikonia: that doesn't work :(
<ikonia> gabe_: what doesn't work, joining that channel ?
<guntbert> dejan_: for what? are you using the network manager
<histo> gabe_: keep in mind the ffmpeg in ubuntu is crippled
<ikonia> Edoctoor: it must have worked at least once for you to select the option to auto login
<jayd3e> gabe_:  that is a channel in irc not a command
<jiltdil> erUSUL: i understood now why u use -R as it changes the permisson of the contents of directory
<Martens> ï·’
<histo> jiltdil: recursive
<dejan_> guntbert I have ubuntu 10.10 fresh install i have network manager i guess.. it was installed on ubuntu
<keplenk> hey, is there any other way for me to use DSDT aside from compiling it directly to the kernel? im using 10.10 with the latest kernel
<hooman> Girl is here
<gabe_> ikonia: sorry, I thought you meant to try the software mplayer
<jayd3e> how do I decompress an archive named 2010_RT3572.DPO.bz2?
<dejan_> I need to mask hide address of my wifi
<Edoctoor> ikonia: I have been with this all day... and the option to auto login was a install option
<guntbert> dejan_: why do you want to change you mac address?
<Six3> as I understand it, I need to use ndiswrapper, but google says this method can be finiky
<ikonia> Edoctoor: ok, so I would suggest a clean install first of all, and deselect the auto login process so we can work this through
<hooman> Here is a girl likes to talk to me
<gabe_> I have these wmv videos that I can't view within Ubuntu unless I use windows on a virtual box so I want to convert them to avi
<dejan_> gunterb network issue with wireless router to try something
<ikonia> hooman: this channel is for ubuntu linux support only, please try to keep to that
<Edoctoor> Ok.. I will thanks
<naryfa> hello
<Starminn> gabe_: Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<hytreem> hey
<gabe_> and I saw a post on a forum that suggested to use mencoder as performed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576621/
<Six3> is anyone familiar with getting d-link usb wireless up and running on ubuntu?
<gabe_> Starminn: yes
<Screw> gabe> I can play wmv with mplayer
<todd_dsm> ikonia: restored my config from an original, then boiled it down. This is it:   http://pastebin.com/MwhjY3kw
<Fezzler> Xchat worth the $20 registration fee?
<Edoctoor> Thanks for your time ikonia
<ubuntu42321> Fezzler: No.
<Edoctoor> brb 20 minutes
<hytreem> Fezzler, go to USC and install Xchat from there, then it's free :)
<jayd3e> anyone know how to decompress a file that ends in .DPO.bz2
<todd_dsm> the result is the black terminal screen that says:   boot: _   now
<Screw> Fezzler> only under windows. use xchat2
<dejan_> gunterb can you help ? :S
<koolzmate> any use of console terinal?
<yeats> jayd3e: tar xjf <file>
<Fezzler> hytreem: link?
<gabe_> Screw: for some reason, I cannot :( and I thought that made sense since it's windows proprietary... am I right?
<hooman> Yes I realize my good friend  :'(
<hytreem> Fezzler, Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<ikonia> todd_dsm: ok, get rid of the splash, the menu hidden and the colour options, what do you get
<Fezzler> hytreem: I seem to get 30-day limit
<hytreem> Fezzler, that's impossible, mind posting a screenshot?
<hooman> So God bless all
<guntbert> dejan_: hmm..    right click on network manager, "edit connections", select your connection, "edit", on the first tab there is mac address....
<sk_> after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 my screen entered into a kncluster configuration; since then, every startup requires an auto login with that cluster and has also changed all my graphical-outputs(monitor) settings. How do I eliminate the need to login through this cluster or revert back to an earlier version of the installed ubuntu?
<koolzmate> how to connect my nokia modem without wvdial?
<todd_dsm> ikonia: same result.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: so what is the current error ?
<todd_dsm> boot:
<jiltdil> erUSUL:lot of thanx
<dejan_> gunterb i think this is router mac :S
<todd_dsm> ikonia: terminal screen that says:    "boot:"
<dejan_> gunterb it says device mac address
<koolzmate> how to connect my nokia modem without wvdial?
<dejan_> gunterb should i put here mac address and it will set my wifi with that mac address?
<guntbert> !tab | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: hit enter does it try to boot
<todd_dsm> ikonia:
<todd_dsm> no
<guntbert> dejan_: I believe so
<ikonia> what happens
<hihihi100> yeats, at last I found the info you asked me for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576625/
<todd_dsm> it just keeps trying to boot every 3 seconds, back to the same screen, in a looooop :)
<todd_dsm> F-ing weird
<ikonia> todd_dsm: control the language
<jayd3e> yeats: that didn't work
<todd_dsm> rrrm, ok
<kman> Wizards of the operating system, i question thee! Im getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg" and cant boot with either ubuntu or slax from usb stick.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: when you say "trying to boot" what do you mean, what do you see
<hihihi100> can anyone tell me why there is a "d" after my "source.list" folder?
<hihihi100> its sources.lists.d
<tsimpson> hihihi100: because "sources.list" is a file, "sources.list.d" needs to be named differently
<ikonia> hihihi100: that is a directory for containing modular source.list files
<AcePreshaw> wat is the root password
<soreau> ! root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: there isn't one, you don't need it
<AcePreshaw> yea my pc is asking for one
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: I doubt that
<ubuntu42321> press enter
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: what are you doing that's making ubuntu ask for the root password ?
<todd_dsm> ikonia: it's litterally a loop.   the screen is black, like a terminal, all it says is:   'boot: ' like it's looking for input, then, because of the 3sec time out in isolinux.cfg. The scree flashes, then presents the boot: again.    It's in a constant loop.
<dejan_> guntbert: that isn't working :(
<ikonia> todd_dsm: put the menu lines back
<kman> Wizards of the operating system, i question thee! Im getting the error "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg" and cant boot with either ubuntu or slax from usb stick. Could this be a problem with my bios?
<guntbert> !work | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<todd_dsm> ikonia: roger that
<ikonia> kman: I've explained the problem to you
<pkej1> I've having trouble using ssh to log into my Ubuntu 10.10 server. OpenSSH is installed, I can not use ssh from the local terminal to the localhost (using the domain name). Any hints would be helpful :) The different forums I've read seems not to fit my issues
<dejan_> guntbert: i can';t change that way because my wifi for some reason is making new conection every time i conect to router
<dejan_> i need to change it before i login
<AcePreshaw> ikonia is asking me to cagn the keybord
<ikonia> pkej1: what is the error
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: it's asking for your password, not root password
<pkej1> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<AcePreshaw> ok
<pkej1> ikonia: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<ikonia> pkej1: what command are you using exactly ?
<kman> ikonia, im greatful for that, but i have no idea how to solve it since i cant boot with my usb stick. What are my alternatives?
<guntbert> dejan_: I have no idea what you are trying to do - my best advice is to configure the router/access point via wire
<pkej1> ssh -l pkej aegir.makta.no
<ikonia> kman: is the install on the usb stick or a local disk
<pkej1> ikonia: ssh -l pkej aegir.makta.no
<geoffmcc> pkej1: ssh pkej@host
<AcePreshaw> ok
<AcePreshaw> ty
<ikonia> pkej1: ok, did you setup the server aegir.makta.no ?
<dejan_> guntbert: i need to mask my mac address before i try to connect to the router
<kman> ikonia, im trying to boot from an usb stick to try to solve the problem from the "try ubuntu without installing" option.
<ikonia> kman: please answer the question, is your install on the USB or a local disk
<pkej1> ikonia: yes, it is up and running. I have a webserver there which is available from the outside
<ikonia> pkej1: ok, it appears from that error that the server is setup to only accept key based authentication, did you set that up ?
<Starminn> Wiesshund: Any luck?
<kman> ikonia, i have ubuntu installed on my local disk (hard drive) and want to boot ubuntu from my usb stick.
<Johnm> rename u987 john_strager_fb
<Johnm> save
<guntbert> dejan_: why don't you configure the router via wire?
<ikonia> kman: ok, when you try to boot from your usb stick are you trying to boot the IO on the usb, or the OS on the hard sisk
<ikonia> disk
<geoffmcc> pkej1: have u tried using " ssh username@hostname
<pkej1> geoffmcc: yes; same result
<geoffmcc> pkej1: also is this supposed to be trying to use a key or password
<ikonia> pkej1: it looks like you have set it up to use key based auth
<geoffmcc> pkej1: you can check what by connecting with ssh -v username@host
<kman> ikonia, im trying to boot from the usb stick. I get to the "live cd" menu, but it hangs up at the loading screen (logo, purple background, dots counting).
<pkej1> ikonia:  the following settings from my /etc/ssh/ssh_config are in use; those are the default after instsalling the server from the LiveCD, please disregard typos
<variance3>  hello my ubtunu system can not add any files becasue my kco
<pkej1> ikonia: SendEnv Lang LC_*
<ikonia> pkej1: it's sshd_config to configure the server
<guntbert> !pastebin | pkej1
<ubottu> pkej1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pkej1> ikonia:  HashKnownHosts yes, GSSAPIAuthenication yes; GSSAPIDelegateCredentials no
<ikonia> pkej1: please stop
<pkej1> that is all
<ikonia> pkej1: the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config is for the server, not ssh_config
<pkej1> ikonia:  I'll try to remove the GSSAPI ?
<ikonia> pkej1: and sshd_config is on the remote server, not your client
<ikonia> pkej1: why remove gssapi ?
<kman> ikonia, does that make sence?
<pkej1> ikonia:  ok, I'm opening the right file now
<ikonia> pkej1: how can you open the right file, when you can't login to the remote server ?
<pkej1> ikonia: terminal
<ikonia> kman: I'll ask again, when you boot from the liveusb stick, are you trying to boot the OS from the usb stick, or the OS on the hard disk
<pkej1> ikonia:  i have two machines in the same room, the new webserver with Ubuntu 10.10 and the Mac I'm typing on
<koolzmate> how to connect my nokia modem without wvdial?
<todd_dsm> ikonia: grrr, the same thing, over again
<pkej1> ikonia: I will try to rcp the sshd_config to the mac and then to pastebin
<todd_dsm> ikonia: have you done this before with kickstart?
<kman> ikonia, like i said, im trying to boot from the OS on the stick.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: yes, many times
<ikonia> todd_dsm: kickstart is not the problem, your isolinux is
<ikonia> kman: what happens when you try to boot the livecd exactly
<ikonia> (liveusb)
<Screw>  I experienced an interesting thing. I turn off X11 'cause I thought my laptop would be better battery time. However it became warmer. The  proprietary ATI driver didn't work on console and didn't put on powersaving mode my graphics card.
<todd_dsm> ikonia: can I see what yours looks like? I've got 8 other projects I build this way (all centos) and I've never seen this kinda whackyness.
<ikonia> todd_dsm: I've not got one to hand, and I don't use the vesa menu option
<EDocTooR> ikonia: I reinstalled
<EDocTooR> it crashes before login
<kman> ikonia, i get to the loading screen. the ubuntu logo displays and the dots underneath it keep counting, but nothing happens.
<ikonia> EDocTooR: do you get the login box ?
<ikonia> kman: did the liveusb use to work ?
<EDocTooR> I seen it once.. but ubuntu locked up before I could reach the keyboard.
<kman> ikonia, i tried it on my laptop 2 minutes ago.
<kman> I have also tried with slax.
<pkej1> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/576628/ my sshd_config file
<ikonia> kman: did it ever work on this machine
<ikonia> pkej1: publickeyauthentation yes
<kman> ikonia, yes.
<pkej1> ikonia: thanks, I'll change that and restart the service
<ikonia> kman: ok, so this machine now won't boot from local disk, or from usb, but did used to work, that suggests hardware issues to me
<kman> ikonia, Ic. I guess i should try to plug the disk into a different machine and see where i get.
<kman> Iv tried resetting the bios and that didnt affect it.
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: It will start fine from the cd... I crashes when booting from the harddrive before the login... and I can boot from the hard drive providing that I use (1) Recovery /w Shift (2) choose NETROOT (3) type StartX
<kman> ikonia, thanks for you input! Really appreciate it ^^
<pkej1> ikonia: i restarted the service (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart) after I changed the Pubkey to off,  and I still get the same error message
<pkej1> ikonia:  both from local terminal and remote
<ikonia> pkej1: on the local machine if you do "ssh localhost" what happens?
<pkej1> ikonia: first I get a message about the authenticity can not be verified, then a fingerprint
<pkej1> ikonia:  I answered yes to the finger print
<ikonia> pkej1: ok, accept the finger print and re-try
<pkej1> ikonia: I can log in now
<ikonia> pkej1: great
<pkej1> ikonia:  only from terminal, though
<ikonia> pkej1: and you're using the same username on the terminal as on the mac ?
<pkej1> ikonia:  yes, but I also try with -l option and username@hostname
<pkej1> ikonia:  hmm, wait
<pkej1> ikonia: i think I know what it is NAT
<ikonia> ok
<pkej1> ikonia: I think I just let all *:80 and *:81 go to the webbox, so all the port 22s goes to the router in front
<bhe> i did min install, and then installed synaptic. whenever i try to run synaptic it wants password, my root password doesnt work for it
<ikonia> ok
<jeand> en francais svp
<Seveas> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pkej1> ikonia:  thank you for your time and help, the port forwarding was the problem, I was just not thinking straight, your prompting helped me
<ikonia> pkej1: good spot
<tooStupid4Linux> Hi all - is this a good place to ask about a small install issue?
<guntbert> bhe: you own password!
<jeand_> bonsoir
<guntbert> *your own
<netech> tooStupid4Linux: just ask your question
<tooStupid4Linux> I am trying to install from the 64-bit alternative CD as I want to run a software RAID0.  I get as far as "Installing the base system" then the install hangs at 73% with the message "Updating list of available packages"
<Alecs_Gnomer> connect irc.brasirc.org
<jeand_> bonsoir
<tooStupid4Linux> I have been trying to install for about 5 hours now and am losing patience.
<ikonia> tooStupid4Linux: side comment, raid0 as your root os is a terrible idea, you can't have /boot on a software raid0 parition either
<RealEyes> Ok guys, I need help with grub2.
<tooStupid4Linux> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<RealEyes> I have and sda and an sdb, but when I run os-prober and update-grub2 I get this: http://pastebin.com/cwMQaJGK
<tooStupid4Linux> Yes, I am aware of the limitations with RAID0, I have set asside some non-RAID for "/boot"
<ikonia> tooStupid4Linux: great, as long as you are aware
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: It will start fine from the cd... I crashes when booting from the harddrive before the login... and I can boot from the hard drive providing that I use (1) Recovery /w Shift (2) choose NETROOT (3) type StartX http://paste.ubuntu.com/576634/plain/
<nealon2005__> Hello ubuntu experts
<RealEyes> :P
<RealEyes> yeah right!
<ikonia> EDocTooR: sounds like the video card is potentially part of the problem, what video card do you have ?
<nealon2005__> Im trying to find a good distro for my new tablet
<ikonia> RealEyes: ?
<tooStupid4Linux> ikonia: Thanks, I'm careful to keep back-ups
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: you can do Alt-F4 to see the log messages - see what it's hanging on
<Six3> wireless network drivers freezes immediately upon opening it -- give a blank screen.  can anyone help with this issue?
<RealEyes> os-prober and update-grub2 will not see my sdb drive w/ win7 on it
<RealEyes> http://pastebin.com/cwMQaJGK
<nealon2005__> So I gave ubuntu netbook ed a try
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Checking.....
<EDocTooR> ikonia: Nvidia Geforce 6150se nforce 430 (note: I think your right... but I am using it now... so is there a workaround?)
<nealon2005__> I like it, but no onscreen keyboard, and the touch screen does not work
<jeand_> bonsoir un conseil pour un  boitier silencieux merci
<nealon2005__> I was wondering if you guys had a better idea
<guntbert> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Wiesshund> nealon2005__ onscreen keyboard you can install, think its called orca
<ikonia> EDocTooR: there are fallback/safe mode style video drivers, using them maybe a safer option
<nealon2005__> ok awesome
<ikonia> nealon2005__: better ideas for what ?
<nealon2005__> for a tablet distro
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Laste message was 9 minutes ago "Skipping nonexistent file /media/cdrom/dists/mavkerick/restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages"
<ikonia> nealon2005__: we only support ubuntu here, you maybe better off in ##linux
<nealon2005__> ok
<Wiesshund> nealon2005__ i got nothing to offer though on the touchscreen part
<Wiesshund> ikonia he has ubuntu
<RealEyes> ikonia: How do I make grub2 and os-prober see my sdb w/ win7 on it?
<EDocTooR> I was hoping we would try a couple of tests and at least try to get ubuntu working...
<nealon2005__> I was trying netbook ubuntu, and support page brought me here
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: I was hoping we would try a couple of tests and at least try to get ubuntu working...
<ikonia> Wiesshund: yes, I know but the question "better ideas for a tablet edition" isn't really something we can advise on
<ahaziah77> when i download a file from a site as opposed to installing from package manager, it leaves me with a .exe file that i have no clue how to install, can someone help?
<pmackinney> nealon2005_: I just installed the netbook 10.10 ubuntu. I'm liking it pretty well.
<ikonia> RealEyes: don't know, not looked at your problem
<RealEyes> http://pastebin.com/cwMQaJGK
<ikonia> nealon2005__: yes, we can help you with the ubuntu issues, (if someone knows the question)
<RealEyes> os-prober and update-grub2 will not *see* my SDB drive with win7 on it.
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: hmm - that doesn't sound good ;-) - I'm assuming you md5sum-ed the downloaded ISO and did a verify disk integrity before running the installer?
<nealon2005__> If I could get the onscreen keyboard working, and the touch screen to work. I think I would like it too
<ikonia> ahaziah77: what are you trying to download ?
<ikonia> nealon2005__: that is pretty important functionality for a tablet
<nealon2005__> lol yea
<nealon2005__> I was kinda surprised that a distro didnt exsist for tablets
<ahaziah77> ikonia, well, i just tried unetbootin, which i was able to find in software center, so no big deal with that, but there have been other programs that i dont think i can find in one of the package managers
<nealon2005__> I am on distrowatch alot, and didnt find one
<Wiesshund> nealon2005__ might be because tablets arent generaly in high use
<ikonia> ahaziah77: .exe files are for windows, not linux
<nealon2005__> yes thats what I thought
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: No - the CD was a last ditch effort as installing from USB failed (Unetbootin, MultibootUSB etc - Ubuntu Alternate can't be installed from USB it seems).  I md5sum it now and check the CD....but I think this is some network issue.  I just wish there was some way to skip this step.
<ahaziah77> ikonia, so what if when i got on the site and clicked on the download for linux and thats what it gave me?
<nealon2005__> but I just got this sexy free exopc tablet, and wanted to try something that isnt win7
<Wiesshund> nealon2005__ did you try looking in general fo ubuntu and touchscreen?
<ahaziah77> ikonia, i seem to get that a lot when i go through websites
<manol> hi
<ikonia> ahaziah77: contact the website owner, it's giving windows executables for linux, it's wrong
<EDocTooR> ikonia: so how do I check a log to see what the display error is?
<manol> hii
<ahaziah77> ikonia, ok, so are .exe files pretty much useless to me then?
<kman> ikonia, here is a wierd one: i can only boot with liveusb when my HD is unplugged. Any ideas?
<nealon2005__> I have done some googleing, but have not done enough. I was hoping one of you guys would have an idea
<ikonia> EDocTooR: if your machine is hard locking, it will e pointless to look at log files
<nealon2005__> The best one so far is Jolicloud
<tamfer> españoles/as
<pmackinney> kman: this sounds like a bios/boot order issue
<nealon2005__> I really like that one. Its perfict for tablets
<ikonia> kman: yes, the number of hard disks determain the nameing/positions of the hard disks to grub, eg: the OS is on disk 2 of 5, if you remove one disk, grub still ones 2 of five, but the disk is actually 1 of 4
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: I am using Ubuntu 10 now... I just had to http://paste.ubuntu.com/576634/plain/
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: Ubuntu alternate will work on a USB - not sure why it wouldn't for you... the file the installer isn't finding is supposed to be on the CD - not on the network, so it sounds like something got corrupted along the way
<ahaziah77> ikonia, thanks for the help!
<ikonia> EDocTooR: why have you put that in a pastebin and sent it to me ? you've said that 10 times in the channel already
<Devilz_108> I need help with my router anyone can help me?
<petethepirate> What package is ti_wilink_st located in?  I can find it in the kernel source code, and I've installed the package but my make still brakes!
<ikonia> Devilz_108: this is ubuntu support, not router support
<Six3> i cannot get ndiswrapper to work, or at least the windows wireless drivers GUI. I had tried earlier to install a driver .inf with wwd, but it froze, and now every time i open it it freezes. I've tried uninstalling it and re-installing it, but that doesn't work
<nealon2005__> its a shame the only good tablet OS is win7 or iOS
<Devilz_108> The problem is I can't get the port enabled in Transmission
<Devilz_108> I've opened it and DMZed the PC still getting closed
<Wiesshund> nealon2005__ did you look and see if puppy linux had a tablet optimized distro? its ubuntu based
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: because it is only hard locking one way.. another way... something is bypassed and it works.. that should be a hint that Ubuntu should work... and it also works when booting from CD... so I am wondering what can I do?
<ikonia> Devilz_108: are you running a software file wal
<ikonia> EDocTooR: as I've suggested force Xorg to use the fallback or "vesa" video driver
<kman> ikonia, but how does that explain that it only works properly when my HD is unplugged? I can liveusb boot the machine with the HD plugged in aswell, but then i get stuck at the purple ubuntu screen .
<kman> pmackinney, any ideas=
<kman> ?
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: I don't know how to do that: can you help me
<Devilz_108> I've taken care of the Ubuntu firewall , I've disabled it temporarily and when I've tested the PC without the router it worked with the firewall disabled , I've tested just with the cable modem and firewall disabled
<ikonia> kman: as I've just explained, putting the disk in / out may change the grub boot order, hence not finding init as it's looking at the wrong disk /partition
<ikonia> EDocTooR: you need to create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file template ( many available on the web) that uses the driver "vesa"
<ikonia> EDocTooR: there may even still be an /etc/X11/xorg.filesafe file , copy that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 sounds like unbuntu is set up fine then, you will have to check out the routers manual to see what is up with its config
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Just got some log activity - it recorded the DHCP renewal OK; it's like it is stuck waiting for something.  There's no errors or block messages on the router (I am trying to figure out how to do an md5 on Windows....)
<pmackinney> kman: If it starts to boot buy hangs, then it's not the bios. Can you interrupt grub and edit the command line?
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, I did whatever possible to have the ports enabled but it seems that nothing is working I even did a reset.. and re-enabled and nothing helps..
<yeats> !md5sum | tooStupid4Linux
<ubottu> tooStupid4Linux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 if it works when you bypass the router, then the issue has to be the router
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: what is the last message in the log?
<kman> pmackinney, by pressing ctrl+alt F1 then "e" ?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: md5 checks out.
<brontoeee> tooStupid4Linux, total commander has a build in md5 checker/generator, if you use that
<kman> pmackinney, how do i interrupt grub?=
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: good
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, When I connect my PC to the internet without the router just the cable modem then it works fine I know the problem is from the router but what can i do?
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: what wasn't working with the alternate installer on USB?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Log messages are "DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.0.2 on eth0 to 192.168.0.1 port 67"; "DHCPACK of 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1"; "bound to 192.168.0.2 -- renewal in 1573 seconds"
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 is your set up DSL/CABLE modem ------> ROUTER ---------> PC's? and if so did you set either the DSL?CABLE to bridge? if not you are double natting which could cause a problem
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: It was just the router renewing the DHCP lease, but it at least shows that something is still running
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, Cable Modem > Phone Modem > Router > PC
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: And it's not my connection, have 20meg down on cable.
<Devilz_108> Phone Modem got no firewalls
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 phone huh?
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: ok - what's on the screen when you do Alt-F1?
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, Yea phone lines over the internet
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: From USB it would get to the CR-ROM heck and fail (because it was not running from CD - I gave up trying to sort that)
<Suprano> greetings
<nealon2005__> What about Kubuntu Mobile
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 ive no idea how you are going from cable modem, to the phone line, adn then to a router
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Alt-F1 is the progress bar at 73% and "Updating the list of available packages"
<Drmgiver> Does anyone know how I would go about installing 10.10 Ubuntu Software Center into 10.04?
<ikonia> Drmgiver: you don't do that
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: It's been like that for 24 minutes now
<ikonia> Drmgiver: software between versions is not mixable
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, No no mate you got me wrong.. I am using the cable modem to supply the internet using the internet cable.. my modem gives internet to my phone modem the phone modem translate the internet to the phone lines.. my phone modem gives internet to my router
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: And this is 64-bit, not sure if that changes anything
<Suprano> ubuntu was updated to 10.04. Since then, it no longer auto-opens fspot when a digital camera is attached. Manually opening the cam from fspot gives connection error. I found out that something called gvfs seems to auto-mount the camera. But I can't find any place where it would make that mountpoint available
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 no offense but that kind of makes no sense
<EDocTooR> ikonia: sorry but NO xorg.filesafe file
<ikonia> EDocTooR: ok, you need to create one as I suggested
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, I don't have regular phones line here in my house so for my telephones I use internet phone modem
<Devilz_108> My cable modem and router isn't integrated in eachother because they are old
<EDocTooR> ikonia: I am a noob... I don't know how to do that...
<EDocTooR> please explain
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Going to reboot and verify the CD....
<Devilz_108> Cable Modem sends to phone modem then phone sends to the router (WAN)
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: good choice - no way to make it find the file it's not seeing
<ivorensis> How do I install the widget layer plugin for compiz?
<ikonia> EDocTooR: what did I tell you to do and where to get it ?
 * yeats cranks up the alternate installer in virtualbox
<EDocTooR> so that it then..
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 ive no idea what youve got set up there, your description makes no sense. phone modem would cripple your internet down to 33.6kpbs
<SoftarPaul> I use evolution for my hotmail, but when I check the mail at hotmail.com, all my messages is in the delete-box...
<ikonia> EDocTooR: what did I tell you to do, and where did I tell you to get it ?
<panfist> is it possible to add locations to index with locate/updatedb?
<EDocTooR> Ikonia: I am not a computer guru.. back to microsoft I must go... later
<ikonia> EDocTooR: ok, bye then
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, In order for my telephones to work they need internet from my cable modem and my telephones are connected to that phone modem and that phone modem is getting internet from my cable modem.. so in the phone modem there is a WAN so the WAN is connected with the router and this is where the router gets internet
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 you got VOIP phones, but you are not describing it correctly, and your router needs to plug directly into your cable modem
<Devilz_108> Yea that VOIP phones
<Devilz_108> So you want me to make it : Modem > Router > Phone ?
<Wiesshund> Devilz_108 yes
<Devilz_108> Okay I'll try in a little bit , thank you Wiesshund :))
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: CD is OK.  I can burn and try the 32-bit alternate installer I guess.
<SoftarPaul> Does anyone know what I can do?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Is there any option to tell it *NOT* to update the packages and just go with what is on the CD?
<todd_dsm> ikonia: you were right, the isolinux.cfg was boogered. It's loading now.
<tooStupid4Linux> SoftarPaul: I don't use Evolution, but an option with POP accounts is to delete them when the client downloads them.  Just go into your Evolution settings and see if you can change that
<todd_dsm> ikonia: is there a way to discern what the default package list is from a normal cd/dvd install?
<todd_dsm> ikonia: It stops after loading the config and can't continue without the next step. I think the application list is it.
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: I guess if you unplugged your network cable it wouldn't try to download anything
<Six3> what does the command grep do?
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: however, the file it couldn't find was not a file on the web - it was on the CD
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: I tried already - it hangs at the exact same place, but it does detect that there is no network
<madsj> Six3: man grep in a terminal
<hihihi100> yeats, did you see the uploaded terminal output?
<Starminn> There is a notification icon in the notification tray that I cannot get rid of. The application has been closed, removed, purged, notification tray restarted, it still won't go away.
<yeats> hihihi100: yes - but it was not the file I was looking for - you should have a file /etc/apt/sources.list not /etc/apt/sources.list.d (which is a directory)
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: the file it couldn't find was "Skipping nonexistent file /media/cdrom/dists/mavkerick/restricted/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages" (from your post above)
<hihihi100> yeats, I believe this is related: in synaptic, if I click the reload button, it will ask me to insert the 10.10 cd-rom, again, it is already in, but it will ask me to: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<hihihi100> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<yeats> hihihi100: click on System -> Administration -> Update Manager and click Settings...
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: That would imply the install disc is incomplete, and surely others must have encountered it?
<yeats> hihihi100: that will open a new window - in that, click the Other Software tab and make sure the CdRom entries are unchecked
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: right - that's why I suggested that it might be a bad image, or a bad CD - that doesn't rule out your CD drive being an issue, though
<hihihi100> yeats, before doing that, can you tell me if that is related to this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/576652/
<Starminn> There is a notification icon in the notification tray that I cannot get rid of. The application has been closed, removed, purged, notification tray restarted, it still won't go away. Any suggestions?
<nishant> hi guys I just offed my laptop monitor and torrents were active
<nishant> but now when i on the monitor and logged in it asked for user name and password
<nishant> and a new gnome session opened
<yeats> hihihi100: not directly related, but it shows that your /etc/apt/sources.list file needs some love ;-)
<netech> wow
<yeats> !enter | nishant
<ubottu> nishant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starminn> Are we netsplitting a little bit?
<Fraxtil> Is this a botnet or is it just particularly active today?
<Starminn> It looks like everybody just got off of work I guess
<promehdioh> j #arabic-dev
<nishant> how to openn control panel
<nishant> !control
<promehdioh> j #arabic-dev/
<hihihi100> yeats, the other software tab shows this: http://imagebin.org/141540,
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Now trying the 64-bit with DHCP off; see if that changes anything,,,,
<hihihi100> yeats,d o you mean any other tab? authentication has a cdrom entry
<koolzmate> how to connect my nokia modem without wvdial?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. What's the best way to get a good list of the programs installed on a linux installation that's *not* the one currently running?
<Six3> support for ndiswrapper said to look for errors after the following command: dmesg | grep ndiswrapper   -- does anyone know what an error would look like?
<yeats> hihihi100: no - but here's what's next... do 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and copy and paste the output here: http://goo.gl/ixcN9 and share the link in channel
<nishant> when I put a torrent and go to sleep will ubntu run it in bg /.
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, I did that and still the same
<timmahkins> hey all, i am curious if the 3d windows option is in all versions of ubuntu compiz?
<Lcawte> Is there anyway I can specify what email address crontab sends emails to..
<Lcawte> And any reason my machine can't pick up host name(s)
<timmahkins> cause within compiz i don't have the option for 3d windows for the cube
<Fraxtil> Is there a way to make the login screen only show up on one of my dual monitors?
<Lcawte> ie, it has to use localhost6.localhost6 as opposed to say, lewiscawte.info even though I have A records for those domains pointing to my IP
<Fraxtil> As opposed to both, and poorly scaled on the secondary?
<Starminn> timmahkins: Download the plugins
<erkan^> i have problem with Lekhonee Gnome :(
<timmahkins> how do u do that?
<soreau> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra | timmahkins
<ubottu> timmahkins: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3494 kB, installed size 9736 kB
<Six3> support for ndiswrapper said to look for errors after the following command: dmesg | grep ndiswrapper   -- does anyone know what an error would look like?
<hihihi100> yeats, I have copied the whole output, I believe the relevant information starts in line 44  http://paste.ubuntu.com/576656/
<wn2zid> whats the best and easiest ubuntu for a eeepc
<Lcawte> Is there anyway I can specify what email address crontab sends emails to.. And any reason my machine can't pick up host name(s)
<Starminn> Wn2zid: Depends on the hardware. They ones you've got to choose from are Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu with Lubuntu being the lightest of the four.
<bhe> anyone know a good clone system package that exists in repos?
<wn2zid> i c
<Lcawte> Is there anyway I can specify what email address crontab sends emails to.. And any reason my machine can't pick up host name(s) ie, it has to use localhost6.localhost6 as opposed to say, lewiscawte.info even though I have A records for those domains pointing to my IP
<yeats> hihihi100: do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put a # in front of the line that says 'deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted'
<yeats> hihihi100: that will get rid of your CD-ROM issue
<Starminn> There is a notification icon in the notification tray that I cannot get rid of. The application has been closed, removed, purged, notification tray restarted, it still won't go away. Any suggestions?
<Lcawte> Starminn: is there a process for the application still running?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Just saw a message go past in the log about dependency problems....
<aroman> why did my package that builds perfectly on lucid, fail to build when I changed it to maverick in debian/control? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65759906/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.elementary-wallpapers_0.2.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: "Upstartjob is not installed".....????
<hihihi100> yeats, I added a # to the 4th line of the text document that opened, just saying this to confirm that thats where that line should be, at the beginning of the text file
<yeats> hihihi100: yes - that is the right line
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: hmm - is it continuing? or did it stop?
<Lcawte> Is there anyway I can specify what email address crontab sends emails to.. And any reason my machine can't pick up host name(s) ie, it has to use localhost6.localhost6 as opposed to say, lewiscawte.info even though I have A records for those domains pointing to my IP
<LM3620> how do I map the left mouse key to the ~ key?
<Lcawte> sends emails from*
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: log messages don't always mean failure
<LM3620> how do I map the left mouse key to the ~ key?
<nbjayme> greeting to all!
<tooStupid4Linux> It's continuing - reported quite a few dependency failures; but now seems OK,,,,
<muellisoft> hm aroman: dh_builddeb: dpkg-deb --build debian/elementary-wallpapers .. returned exit code 1
<DMDean> is there any way to get a reverb plugin for audacity?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: it's not got to 73% yet....
<hihihi100> yeats, can you also help me with the other problem? I mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/576657/, it appeared after clicking on administration/synaptic
<aroman> multipass_: yes, and what does that mean?
<Muelli> aroman: dunno exactly. But you can try to reproduce. Or be more verbose during build.
<nbjayme> hello all. can anyone advice for a good mail relay server.  one that accepts and runs my filter and then send it to another server with authentication.  postfix auto-relay the outgoing email without passing through my filters. :-(
<yeats> hihihi100: it's the same file - you just need to go through it and make sure you're not duplicating any source lines
<aroman> Muelli: how would I do that?
<Starminn> Lcawte: Nope
<aroman> launchpad built this
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: I saw some "sense" errors, but didn't manage to read them fully "ISOFS: unable to read i-node block".  Now hung at 73% again
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Time for another CD?
<yeats> hihihi100: your error messages about duplicate entries will be your guide in that task
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: couldn't hurt
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: btw, I say keep going with 64 bit for now
<Devilz_108> Wiesshund, Many thanks mate I appreciate it a lot , it works now
<koolzmate> how about managing ftp chatzilla from terminal
<Lcawte> sends emails from*
<erUSUL> koolzmate: use a terminal ftp client ( lftp or ncftp )
<Starminn> There is a notification icon in the notification tray that I cannot get rid of. The application has been closed, removed, purged, notification tray restarted, it still won't go away. Any suggestions?
<Lcawte> Is there anyway I can specify what email address crontab sends emails from.. And any reason my machine can't pick up host name(s) ie, it has to use localhost6.localhost6 as opposed to say, lewiscawte.info even though I have A records for those domains pointing to my IP
<yeats> Starminn: what application?
<rick_w_> Is there a way to 'safe delete' items from the trash, like it works in OSX? And the same question for wiping the free space of a HDD: is this implemented in the GUI somewhere?
<Starminn> yeats: Screenlets. I don't use it and I installed it to help somebody on here earlier and now that they've been helped I was removing it.
<jackspike> is it possible to have a camera attached to my pc that is controled by a software that auto starts on boot and starts recording the video of my employes on the harddisk and i can also see that video "live" by giving a user name and password. ?
<Starminn> rick_w_: Explain what a "Safe delete" is for everybody so we have a better idea of what you're trying to achieve.
<yeats> Starminn: it must be buried in your gnome configuration somewhere...  others may know specifics, but I think gconfeditor might help?
<genux> hi
<genux> I am getting a error when trying to compile the 11.04 kernel alpha 3 22:10:36
<genux> 2.6.38 22:10:43
<genux> /usr/src/linux-2.6.38/arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.S: Assembler messages:
<FloodBot2> genux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genux> /usr/src/linux-2.6.38/arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.S:1544: Error: .size expression does not evaluate to a constant
<tooStupid4Linux> <jackspike>: Depening on where you live, you might want to seek legal advice!
<Seveas> Lcawte, yes and no. You cannoy specify a from address, but you can mess around in your mailer daemon's config. I rewrite root@mymachine.internal.domain to cronjobs@company.com for instance
<hihihi100> yeats, security is not the same as security restricted, right?
<jackspike> toomanyryans legality is not  aa problem. just need the way and software
<jackspike> tooStupid4Linux ^
<Starminn> yeats: gconfeditor does not exist?
<Starminn> yeats: I know what you're talking about but I also thought that was the name. Apparently it's not?
<rick_w_> starminn: in OSX you can empty the trash (normal) or safe empty it, where the files are overwritten a few times on the HDD, so that recovery of these files isn possible. Free space wiping does the same (depening on the used algoritm), but then for the entire HDD. I've seen some commands for this, but I wondered if it is embedded in the GUI somewhere?
<genux> I am getting a error when trying to compile the 11.04 kernel alpha 3
<genux> /usr/src/linux-2.6.38/arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.S:1544: Error: .size expression does not evaluate to a constant
<genux> any ideas ?
<yeats> Starminn: gconf-editor?
<Chaorain> somehow one of my partitions got so that only root can acsess it. Its just videos on there, can someone help me undo this?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: I had a 32-bit CD ready to go, so am trying that.  The second 64-bit CD is just finishing burning,,,,
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Thanks for the help by the way....
<joeb_> question
<cryptodira> backlit keyboard.... how do you make it work beyond POSt?  10.04 amd/64
<Seveas> Chaorain, time to use the rm command to free some space
<erUSUL> !info zoneminder | jackspike
<ubottu> jackspike: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.2-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1431 kB, installed size 6076 kB
<Starminn> rick_w_: I don't know of anything. I just know you can "Move to Trash" then empty the trash bin. For more thorough stuff I believe you must purge it to which the command is "sudo apt-get purge <name of application>" so no GUI that I know of.
<hihihi100> yeats, It seems its solved, or so I believe, thank you
<joeb_> fedora has yum provides and it can locate files / certin things missing from a pakcage / dependancy .. does ubuntu have this also ?
<Starminn> yeats: That did it.
<yeats> hihihi100: great!
<yeats> Starminn: great!
<Seveas> joeb_, yes
<rick_w_> starminn: is this something I can file a bug or a request over? If so, where can I do so?
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: good - happy to help
<jackspike> erUSUL any other simple solutions.
<Six3> should the terminal be outputting something after entering lsusb ? It just hangs
<Starminn> yeats: There are no entries for Screenlets there though either.
<Chaorain> Seveas: I've ot all the space I need. But I want access to the files without having to be root
<ThomasB2k> Hi, whenever there is a lock on sudo, is there any way to see what process is using it?
<joeb_> Seveas- what command would that be ?
<erUSUL> jackspike: search the repos. may be some other related software
<Starminn> !bug | rick_w_
<Muelli> Six3: just wait.
<ubottu> rick_w_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yeats> Starminn: hmmm
<joeb_> Seveas- what would that command be ?
<Six3> muelli: how long? could this take over a minute?
<erUSUL> joeb_: apt-file ? dpkg -S ? what exactly do you want to know?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: 32-bit 'errors' in the log look the same, so they must be benign.
<yeats> you might do something like 'grep -Ri screenlet ~/.gnome2' to see if it's mentioned in a config
<Starminn> yeats: The feeling is mutual.
<rick_w_> Thnx for the help!
<erUSUL> Six3: no; something is weird
<Muelli> Six3: problaby althogh unlikely. If you want to know what it's doing, use strace.
<Seveas> Chaorain, ah, the chown command it is then (chown -R your_username /path/to/partition/mountpoint --- this will make you owner of all its files. Only do that on directories that contain no system files)
<yeats> Starminn: my last was for you ;-)
<jackspike> erUSUL  how about i use 2 user accounts in ubuntu. one for employee and second will run a ssh server having webcam on. i can record and ssh video to see live cam. ?
<Six3> muelli: so i type, strace lsusb?
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: good - wait for it to hang - if it does, there may be a problem with your CD drive
<Starminn> yeats: Nope, the grep didn't return anything.
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Identical "i-node block" error
<Muelli> Six3: nope. probably strace -p `pgrep lsusb`
<joeb_> erUSUL- example .. lets say i install something and it won't install because of a dependancy issue .. how do i use apt to find that dependancy or whatever package has it on my system then install it ?
<Seveas> joeb_, apt-cache depends package_name_here
<kingnerd> I have an ALSA device that shows up in the Pulse mixer.  How can I get the device ID?  (eg hw:0,0)
<yeats> Starminn: dunno ;-) - you might do the same with  ~/.config (or other hidden directories?)
<cryptodira> backlit keyboard.... how do you make it work beyond POSt?  10.04 amd/64
<Chaorain> Seveas: so would the path be /dev/sd?? or /media/?    i.e. the disk location or mount location
<erUSUL> jackspike: really dunno offhand; you will have to investigate this yourself. or keep asking the channel
<Seveas> Chaorain, mount location
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: It just hung, I'll burn a 3rd(!) 64-bit from another PC.
<toomanyryans> I'm having trouble getting an encrypted, non-root raid1 volume to unlock during boot.  I don't get prompted for the passphrase at all.  Can anyone give me some troubleshooting tips?
<jackspike> erUSUL do you know ssh ?
<Six3> muelli: it says invalid process id: pgrep lsusb
<Starminn> yeats: I'm waiting for my "grep -Ri screenlet ~/.*" to finish up. ;)
<Seveas> toomanyryans, did you check the iso before burning?
<erUSUL> joeb_: the error from apt-get install should be enough to knoe what is going on. there is "aptitude why" and "aptitude why-not" too
<Muelli> Six3: you forgot the backuotes.
<Seveas> tooStupid4Linux, did you check the iso before burning?
<Seveas> (sorry toomanyryansm wasn't meant for you)
<toomanyryans> np
<tooStupid4Linux> Seveas: yes.  MD5, OK.  CD verify, OK.
<Six3> thought those were apostrophes
<joeb_> is there a guide to install ubuntu
<joeb_> not install it
<Seveas> !install | joeb_
<ubottu> joeb_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starminn> yeats: Ouch. The ~/.config returned some random stuff.
<joeb_> but all the packages / post install ie to rip cds etc ..
<dejan_> its 3 lines code.. what I am missing why whole content is going down  when I only assigned magrin-top to one div
<dejan_> http://jsfiddle.net/ALnme/3/
<DMDean> is there any way to get a reverb plugin for audacity?
<dejan_> noone on #css will help..
<erUSUL> jackspike: yes i know ssh.
<Seveas> joeb_, there's lots of good stuff on help.ubuntu.com
<malyar_> LIST
<noonian> If you go to application->ubuntu software center you can install programs like that
<Starminn> joeb_: Be more specific, please. Ripping discs is there by deault.
<Six3> muelli: that didn't work either, just gives me a list of strace commands
<ipwnage> yesterday i updated to 10.10 and i kept getting this "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus" and i tried multiple things to get it to mount my ipod with no luck.  today i hooked another ipod to it and it recognised it but all of my plugins are gone in rythmbox, including the already installed ones, how do i fix it?
<Muelli> Six3: then you did smth wrong.
<hihihi100> im trying to donwload games from playdeb, but I always get this: http://imagebin.org/141549 is that normal? I click OK, it says: Could not find package 'the-powder-toy
<Seveas> ipwnage, looks like your update is a bit broken...
<ipwnage> how can i fix it?
<Six3> i typed: strace -p `pgrep lsusb`
<ipwnage> does it matter that my ipod is jailbroken
<njbair> The black pixels on my screen are being replaced by "leftovers" from the last flash video I played. If I roll back to the previous NVidia driver the problem goes away, but then the next update automatically selects the newest driver and the problem reappears.
<JPG> hey when i turn on or restart my computer it tries to run grub and then goes black and beeps for about five minutes then shows login screen but touchpad and random keys on keyboard dont work? But it worked fine yesterday. Anybody know anything about this?
<ipwnage> my ipod is a 2g mb on 4.2.1 jailbroken the other one i plugged in and it worked is an ipod touch 2g mc on 4.2.1
<tooStupid4Linux> Seveas, yeats: Is there anyway to by-pass the package update?
<Seveas> ipwnage, depends on the breakage. Try these commands and see if they give errors: dpkg --configure -A ; apt-get -F install ; apt-get upgrade
<Chaorain> Seveas: I got a bunch of file locations where at the end it says "Operation not permitted"
<ipwnage> i got "dpkg --configure -A ; apt-get -F install ; apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> DMDean: http://www.audiorecording.me/audacity-reverb-gverb-installation-settings-in-linuxmac-windows.html
<hichi> Is it easy to put a keylogger on ubuntu, or see through the webcam? i don't know if i should enable cookies n javascript because some websites don't work without it
<Seveas> Chaorain, try with sudo
<ipwnage> i have to go
<Habstinat> When I try to either run or install Ubuntu from my USB, I get some booting up text on the screen and then it turns black. I still hear the startup sound after about 10 seconds though so the OS is running, but I can't see it. Any ideas?
<joeb_> question .. a while back back on ubuntu 9 i think there where torrent sites for ubuntu .. do they still have those so i can dowlnoad ubuntu 10.10 faster or do i just have to download the iso and wait ?
<Chaorain> Seveas: That was with sudo
<mickster04> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<mickster04> joeb_: ^
<Seveas> Chaorain, pastebin the output of the following command: mount; cat /etc/fstab
<JPG> hey when i turn on or restart my computer it tries to run grub and then goes black and beeps for about five minutes then shows login screen but touchpad and random keys on keyboard dont work? But it worked fine yesterday. Anybody know anything about this?
<Six3> muelli: ok, didn't include back quotes and I got some stuff
<joeb_> mickster04- its probably better to download the live cd then install it
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: Have you checked the beeps against your BIOS error codes?  Sounds like a keyboard fault
<salvadorfl> hi every body
<Seveas> JPG, what did you do/change between yesterday and today?
<Habstinat> I think I may just need to edit a boot entry.
<JPG> i havent changed anything
<mickster04> joeb_: yeah, but use the torrrents
<salvadorfl> i need help i dont have a sound in my compu does any body knows how to put my sound on default mode?
<JPG> i am not sure how to check the beeps
<Six3> i have no idea what i'm looking at, but lsusb is deffinitely stopping
<joeb_> mickster04- im looking for a torrent download on that link you gave me
<mickster04> !torrent > joeb_
<ubottu> joeb_, please see my private message
<Chaorain> Seveas: pastebin.com/gqCVT7uX
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: The beeps are easy and in a code.  "4 long, 3 short" etc. Write down the beep sequence and then look up what the code (if any) means on the manufacturer's web-site.  Although I would expect the PC to not book in that case.
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: Is it lots and lots of beeps?
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: have you checked for stuck keys/tried a different keyboard?
<mickster04> JPG: have you tried changing the keyboard?
<Starminn> joeb_ mickster04: Those don't have the links to the torrents. They're really deeply embedded in the Ubuntu site. I'll try to find them for you, joeb_
<JPG> it sounds like one long beep and i am using an external keyboard now but same thing happens
<Six3> i feel like ndiswrapper screwed up my system
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: Is this a laptop
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: if that 3rd CD doesn't work, you might consider installing the "minimal" CD to give you a base install, then install your GUI, etc. from there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JPG> yes it is
<naryfa> Hi, does anybody know how to set transparent background in alsamixer? Google's results give something but it's unclear as to where the settings should be saved.
<Habstinat> I asked for help before on something similar here, and I just needed to edit a boot entry, but I have no idea what to change when it comes to that stuff.
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: But...but...but...Ubuntu is meant to be easy!  :-P
<Starminn> joeb_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ you want ubuntu-10.10-desktop
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: it is!  you just have to get it on your system somehow! ;-)
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: How old is it?
<JPG> its a netbook and its only about a month old.
<Starminn> joeb_: So assuming you want i386, it'd be ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386-.iso.torrent
<mickster04> JPG: in which case i recommend returning it to manufacturer? get them to fix it :)
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: It's under warranty then, good.  This really sounds more like a hardware issue.  If you booted a PC and help a key down, you'd get one long beep.  Maybe some keys are stuck.
 * joeb_ says goodbye to fedora and hello to ubuntu
<ShawnRisk> how do I change the location of my documents folder?
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: Can you boot to the diagnostics partition (most OEMs have one) and run the self-tests?
<JPG> thats totally possible ill contact the manufacturer thanks a lot for your help.
<Starminn> There is a notification icon in the notification tray that I cannot get rid of. The application has been closed, removed, purged, notification tray restarted, it still won't go away. Any suggestions?
<noonian> ShawnRisk,  you can just drag and drop the folder anywhere you want
<mickster04> Starminn: which one?
<Starminn> mickster04: Screenlets
<gilles> hey can any1 help me install a b43 legacy wifi driver
<JPG> no i cant press f2 and run bios or click anything during boot process.
<mickster04> Starminn: have you rebooted? :p
<gilles> been following steps online but always fails
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: I'm needing to step away for a bit, FYI
<mickster04> Starminn: and have you removed it from start up apps?
<Six3> fuck it. i'm just going to re-install
<Guest68553> how is it my webcam wont work and i cant play videos online?
<mickster04> Six3: language timothy
<Starminn> mickster04: No, and I know even a simple login/logout should fix it, but I don't wanna go through that trouble of spending 10 seconds starting things back up because I feel like I shouldn't have to. ;)
<mickster04> Guest68553: that's two issues
<gilles> hey can any1 help me install a b43 legacy wifi driver
<Starminn> mickster04: It's off the startups
<noonian> Guest68527, you might not have flash installed sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mickster04> Starminn: well kill the process?
<Habstinat> I've actually never been able to install an OS on this computer that wasn't Windows, and even with Windows I had to install it via USB for it to work. But can anyone help out? I see the black and white Ubuntu booting from USB screen, but when I try to install it or run it I get some scrolling text and then a black screen. I still hear the startup congas though, so sound works and the OS is running.
<ShawnRisk> noonian: when I use gmail, I want to add a file to my email, and click documents it goes to the wrong place.
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: No bother - if this doesn't work I always have the XP install media.....
<Guest68553> i have flash plugin but the websites wont even load up the video
<Guest68553> its just a blank square where the video should be
<gilles> hey can any1 help me install a b43 legacy wifi driver
<mickster04> Guest68553: go to youtube and see what happens there
<tooStupid4Linux> jpg: Really sounds like stuck keys!
<erUSUL> !find b43
<mickster04> Guest68553: and have you restarted since installing youtube
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<jktcat> I'm having a jumpy screen issue, I have the most up to date video driver and have the refresh rate set to auto (I've tried 75 and 60 hz).  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> gilles: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<JPG> alright thanks a lot man.
<Guest68553> yes multiple times
<mickster04> jktcat: stop feeding it red bull? what sdoes jumpy screen mean
<mickster04> Guest68553: oops but yeah. ok what does youtube say?
<noonian> ShawnRisk, i'm pretty sure that it opens to whichever folder had the last file you sent as an attachment
<noonian> ShawnRisk, so if you attach something from documents it should open up there next time
<ShawnRisk> noonian: yes but how do I change the documents folder on there, which is the same as the listed folders in the places menu
<jktcat> ehh, only does it occassionally, hard to describe, seems like parts of the screen jump to a different spot for a split second
<Guest68553> youtube is working but my koowy video wont work
<Guest68553> its just blank lol
<mickster04> Guest68553: that's probably website related.....
<erUSUL> gilles: what error? pastebinit
<Guest68553> ok well what about for my messenger clients
<erUSUL> !paste | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noonian> ShawnRisk, i'm not sure what you mean. do you want to rename it? or move it?
<GeekMan> hey real quick whats the best way to sync music and videos with ipod classic
<mickster04> !ipod | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ShawnRisk> noonian: I want to change the location
<Guest68553> i cant video chat at all and ive tried all the applictaions for it
<GeekMan> thx
<UncombedCoconut> Hi! Can anyone help me run a specific app in a foreign language? (I'm hacking it and want to make sure I don't break the localization.)
<Starminn> mickster04: There is no process
<mickster04> Starminn: oh well I dunno then...can you still right click on it etc
<mickster04> oh i''m off
<noonian> ShawnRisk, i don't think you can do that from within the browser opened by gmail. But if you open a file browser you can drag the documents folder into whichever folder you want
<mickster04> sorry
<erUSUL> UncombedCoconut: LANG=es_ES someapp &
<erUSUL> UncombedCoconut: change es_ES for the locale you want
<Guest68553> anyone know?
<ShawnRisk> noonian: explain again the file browser please
<UncombedCoconut> erUSUL: Thanks, I think I'm doing that part right. Could I share more details?
<erUSUL> UncombedCoconut: maybe you do not have the needed locales?
<UncombedCoconut> I added the line "es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8" to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and ran sudo locale-gen
<UncombedCoconut> not sure if that's the right way to get a Spanish locale, but I need to do something :)
<erUSUL> UncombedCoconut: use LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 ?
<Guest68553> anyone know why i cant video chat with MSN users
<gilles> E:/sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg return an error code1
<noonian> ShawnRisk, if you go to the places menu and then home folder you will see your documents folder there. You can drag that folder and drop it in a different folder
<erUSUL> gilles: the whole error please in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UncombedCoconut> that's my default. But after that step and running LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 someapp, I get English instead of Spanish.
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. What's the best way to get a good list of the programs installed on a linux installation that's *not* the one currently running?
<ShawnRisk> noonian: I tried that and it didn't work
<Guest68553> hello
<noonian> ShawnRisk, how did it not work?
<noonian> ShawnRisk, was there an error message?
<speedrunnerG55> i astill cant see youtube viodeoas on chromium
<erUSUL> !clone | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Guest68553> how can i video chat with msn users?
<erUSUL> Yerushalmi: do it after chrooting to the ubuntu install in question
<speedrunnerG55> where can i report this at least
<Habstinat> Seems like people like social media nowadays, so I'm uploading a video of my problem as we speak.
<erUSUL> UncombedCoconut: install language-support-es
<Yerushalmi> erUSUL: What does chrooting mean?
<guru_2> hi
<Guest68553> linux dude
<saimir> babuci
<speedrunnerG55> anyone have a fix?
<Guest68553> you wouldnt happen to know why i cant video chat with msn users?
<GeekMan> does gtkpod work with videos too?
<ShawnRisk> noonian: it works sorry I moved the wrong folder the first time.
<kman> What explains that i can only boot liveusb properly when my HD is unplugged? I can liveusb boot the machine with the HD plugged in aswell, but then i get stuck at the purple ubuntu screen. Could it be a PSU issue?
<joeb_> n00b question .. i want to find if ubuntu 10.10 supports hdmi out since ubuntu 9 didn't do i just do lspci or is there a command to find my gpu
<Starminn> mickster04: (Sorry for being so slow, been gettin side-tracked) Yeah, I can right-click on the panel icon of it but none of the options actually do anything.
<noonian> ShawnRisk, hehe thats good :)
<needlez> Guest68553: what are you using to chat with msn users??
<grom358> Ubuntu doesn't provide pdo_mssql.so ??
<tooStupid4Linux> Guest68553: Do you have a web cam that works?
<Guest68553> yes
<ShawnRisk> noonian: thanks
<Guest68553> i have tried all the clients and it wont connect through but kameoso will work fine
<Habstinat> My problem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61GGDVmcFsU
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: back
<noonian> ShawnRisk, happy to help
<al-maisan> I am running Ubuntu maverick and only recently *every* new window opened on the gnome desktop is sticky i.e. appears on all workspaces.
<edbian> Habstinat, That video is 'not yet processed'  How long will it take to become processed?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Hi, 3rd disc still burning....on a very old laptop (but it is at least running Meerkat!)
<al-maisan> does anybody know how to turn this annoying behaviour (all windows sticky) off?
<needlez> Guest68553: you should try using aMSN, and set it so that its set to the camera v4linux2 or v4linux something like that should be installed also
<r3m> how to install gnome please
<KeithChester> anyone know of a good dhcp service and an easy way to set up ubuntu to use it?
<picasse>  key kaspersky      http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/kaspersky-lab.html
<Habstinat> edbian: YouTube does that when you try to view it right after it's been uploaded. Wait about a minute.
<edbian> r3m, gnome is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Starminn> !gnoome | r3m
<needlez> al-maisan: go into compiz it should be in there, not sure which one it is
<Starminn> !gnome /| r3m
<Starminn> Crap
<r3m> thanks
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Running the minimal install from USB (I hate wasting CDs)
<Starminn> !gnome | r3m
<Guest68553> so i need to install v4linux2 ?
<ubottu> r3m: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<noonian> KeithChester, does it only do that for a certain application or every one?
<KeithChester> ??
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: ok - about the minimal install... it boots up and pulls nearly everything from the network, so you don't have to have a big CD image (which the alternate installer is)
<speedrunnerG55> im running ubuntu 10.10- using google chromium, i cant see youtube videos, they are playing . i can hear then ind pause them and play them but i cant see them
<KeithChester> i need it to do it for the entire system
<edbian> Habstinat, I'm patiently waiting.  I want to help you simply because there is a video of the problem.  Never seen that before on this channel :)
<r3m> yes but i install kubuntu from the tasksel menu by error now i desinstall kubuntu but how to restore gnome
<koolzmate> how about managing ftp chatzilla from terminal
<kman> What explains that i can only boot liveusb properly when my HD is unplugged? I can liveusb boot the machine with the HD plugged in aswell, but then i get stuck at the purple ubuntu screen. Could it be a PSU issue?
<edbian> r3m, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Starminn> r3m: You mean how do you use GNOME after it's installed?
<noonian> KeithChester, im sorry i was replying to someone else and got the name wrong :P
<KeithChester> yah i kind a figured haha
<Yerushalmi> erUSUL: I don't really want all the packages, just, say, the list of items appearing in the menus for instance.
<erUSUL> Yerushalmi: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Aye, and with a nice fat connection it should be OK.  So long as it lets me define RAID....
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: And it does....
<edbian> Habstinat, Still waiting .... :/  Does it work for you yet?
<noonian> al-maisan, does it only do that for a certain application? or for any new window
<needlez> Guest68553: yes if its not already installed, but it should be, second make sure the client / program your using is set to the same output as the camera
<r3m> edbian thanks
<al-maisan> noonian: for any new window :(
<edbian> r3m, no problem
<Guest68553> okay
<Habstinat> edbian: Then my evil plan to get help on #ubuntu has worked >:D I was also hoping the fact that it was shot and uploaded on an iPhone would attract all the hipsters out there.
<edbian> Habstinat, just got it :)
<Guest68553> i have amsn on but to video chat it pops and says "request to chat" then it cancels itself
<UncombedCoconut> erUSUL: Thanks. Looks like the problem was that the app never found the .mo file under /usr/local
<needlez> Guest68553: are you sure you camera will work with linux??
<Guest68553> it is a hp cam built in on my laptop
<erUSUL> UncombedCoconut: i see
<edbian> Habstinat, I am no a hipster unfortunately.  So the problem is it just goes black and hangs.  Do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<Guest68553> it has worked before on streaming to koowy
<al-maisan> noonian: and it only started this evening
<tooStupid4Linux> Guest68553: Have you checked the camera with something like "cheese"?
<Habstinat> edbian: I'm 99% sure this laptop does.
<Guest68553> whats "cheese?
<vimcent> anyone know how to set default locale to utf8 on gnome-terminal
<roentgen_> Has anyone tried natty alpha 3? I'm curios if plymouth is working...
<tooStupid4Linux> "cheese" is a simple little video application, it's useful for checking that the web-cam actually works under Linux.  You can get it from the repositories in the normal way (Software Centre, Synaptic or command line)
<vimcent> I googled for such a long time and couldn't find any solution
<edbian> Habstinat, we need to add the nomodset option.  I'm looking up exactly how to do it.
<vimcent> no effective solution found so far
<Guest68553> okay i will try that if it is supported where should i go from there?
<Habstinat> edbian: It doesn't have any operating system on it at the moment, don't think that would matter though.
<edbian> Habstinat, try pressing F4 on that first screen (of the live CD) and choose safe graphics mode.  Having no OS makes the install simpler
<buov> vsftpd is hanvingi after receiving a users password, so is ftp, any ideas?
<hiexpo> hola all
<needlez> Guest68553: if it doesn't work under chesse that would explain why it closes
<tooStupid4Linux> Guest68553: Come back here I guess, if it works in "cheese".  I had to buy a new web-cam....
<edbian> Habstinat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Cross your fingers, mate.....
<Guest68553> okay well cheese is on my laptop now
<Guest68553> it is supported
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: harder to type this way - but crossed! :-P
<Habstinat> edbian: When I press F4 I just get a beep and the screen flickers once.
<berxx> cheese works great w old cam
<noonian> al-maisan, hmm im looking around but cant seem to find what it is
<sacarlson> vimcent: I see that utf8 in gnome-terminal under Terminal>Charicter ecoding
<edbian> Habstinat, at that point in the menu?  Try pressing F6 (might have more success)
<speedrunnerG55> help?
<needlez> Guest68553: open up cheese and see if you see your picture on the camera if so, now try connecting thru amsn or whatever youre using
<vimcent> sacarlson: I can only do that manually
<al-maisan> noonian: I was looking as well but no luck. Thanks for your help!
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, with what?
<needlez> Guest68553: also make sure under settings youve selected the correct areas for the webcam
<speedrunnerG55> i cant see youtube videos with google chromium
<speedrunnerG55> how do i fix this
<speedrunnerG55> it plays
<speedrunnerG55> i have flash
<sacarlson> vimcent: that seems to be my default
<Guest68553> ok what are the reccomened areas?
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, Does it work in firefox?
<speedrunnerG55> yes
<needlez> Guest68553: not sure, I don't use amsn or have it anymore, I use pidgin
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, Kill all chrome processes and try again.  (restarting is the simplest way to achieve this)
<Habstinat> edbian: Yup. I get the same thing with F6. I can edit the boot entry with tab, though, but I forgot what to add to the end to do nomodset.
<speedrunnerG55> "kill the prosseses?
<erUSUL> speedrunnerG55: pkill chrome
<needlez> speedrunnerG55: reboot
<speedrunnerG55> ok
<noonian> speedrunnerG55, have you updated recently? i found a thread where some people just had to upgrade flash
<buov> vsftpd is hanging after receiving the users password, any ideas?
<Habstinat> edbian: Is it just --nomodset?
<speedrunnerG55> how i do that
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: 83% and climbing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> speedrunnerG55: log out and log in that kill all your processes. rebooting is overkill
<speedrunnerG55> pm me with what to do  i have to go xD
<edbian> Habstinat, looking that up as well.  Get your hands on an alternate CD.  (it doesn't have a gui so I suspect it won't freak / freeze)
<speedrunnerG55> bye
<edbian> Habstinat, I believe it's just nomodeset     (no dashes required).
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, cya soon
<rcmaehl> Help! How do I update the ubuntu dictionary? Definitions from the 1913 publication of webster are out of date and I would like the definitions from a recent dictionary
<buov> vsftpd is hanging upon receiving the users password, it has been working fine up until last night and I'm not sure what the problem is.
<schoppenhauer> hello. I have a strange problem: in firefox, youtube-videos are shown in a purple color (e.g. the colors are messed up - maybe the green channel is missing or something). I cannot really find anything about this problem.
<Habstinat> edbian: Note that I can't boot from a CD on this computer, so I'm doing this all from a USB. I'll download the alternate installer. Adding nomodset both with and without the dash didn't do anything with the screen.
<schoppenhauer> this only happens in firefox. in chromium they are shown correctly.
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: maybe a more recent dictionary is not free for ubuntu to include it ...
<vimcent> sacarlson: do you know how to change the default?
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: meh I want a updated offline dictionary :(
<haylei> hey
<edbian> Habstinat, It's nomodeset  (an e in 'mode')  How did you add a kernel parameter if pressing F6 causes the computer to freeze?
<hiexpo> schoppenhauer, must be something to do with your  firefox plugins
<sacarlson> vimcent: probly File>new profile , File>save contents
<Starminn> rcmaehl: Is the default one not up-to-date? ( I know it's online but if the default is what you need there is a way to make it offline)
<schoppenhauer> hiexpo: obviously ...
<Guest68553> for aMSN it says "microsoft has blocked access to SIP servers" blocking my access for cam chat
<kaiser> hi, guys
<Habstinat> edbian: It says to press tab to edit an entry, and that works. Sorry, trying no modEset now.
<edbian> Habstinat, aaaah, good call
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: I am now up to selecting the software on the minimal CD...not quite sure what to select though......
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: select ubuntu desktop for the normal "ubuntu" setup
<rcmaehl> Starminn: default one uses webster 1913 definition as well as some other sources which aren't really good
<buov> vsftpd is hanging upon receiving the users password, it has been working fine up until last night and I'm not sure what the problem is.
<needlez> Guest68553: then you can't use aMsn to video chat, not sure what else is out there that supports  msn video chat, check either kopete, pidgin, or maybe they finally got something good in empathy??
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: the others are optional
<Guest68553> how would i set it up in pidgin?
<blackshirt> hey
<Starminn> rcmaehl: Ah.
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Ah....and I can always add them later if I need.
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: yep - exactly
<needlez> Guest68553: it won't work in pidgin, i just checked, still not working yet
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Love to know what the heck was wrong with those other two discs...how about I just blame Win7, that's what I had to use for the burn.
<GeekMan> what wont work in pidgin
<needlez> Guest68553: and as for kopete and empathy not sure, since Im not using them
<ehidle> afternoon folks
<Guest68553> okay i will try kopete
<needlez> GeekMan: msn video chat wont work in pidgin yet
<buov> vsftpd is hanging upon receiving the users password, it has been working fine up until last night and I'm not sure what the problem is. It appears to have given me an errot now though: "Could not read reply from control connection--timed out"
<GeekMan> ah
<edbian> Habstinat, well!??! :)
<busgosug> buenas noches
<Habstinat> edbian: Just booted up with nomodeset. Thanks!
<busgosug> desde España
<rcmaehl> Starminn: quote "contains the full text of the 1913 Webster's Unabridged Dictionary"
<Starminn> !es | busgosug
<ubottu> busgosug: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest68553> anyone know of a good reliable video chat client for linux?
<Habstinat> edbian: I can see the screen now.
<GeekMan> why cant transarmageddon find the plugin i need i get this :The requested plugins are:MPEG-4 AAC encoder H.264 encoder
<rcmaehl> Guest68553: skype
<Starminn> Guest68553: Well.. There's always Skype
<Starminn> !skype | Guest68553
<ubottu> Guest68553: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest68553> lol other than skype
<rcmaehl> Guest68553: empathy?
<ghostboy> Jasonn: I managed to change my resolution ;) now I've got another problem :( can you pls help me?
<Starminn> !Ekiga | Guest68553
<ubottu> Guest68553: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Guest68553> is garbage and wont work
<needlez> rcmaehl: since when can empathy do video chat correctly??
<rcmaehl> needlez: good point
<buov> vsftpd is hanging upon receiving the users password, it has been working fine up until last night and I'm not sure what the problem is. It appears to have given me an errot now though: "Could not read reply from control connection--timed out"
<needlez> rcmaehl: why did they switch to empathy instead of pidgin is what i wonder?? pidgin is much more stable. I'm still using it
<edbian> Habstinat, fixed :)
<Starminn> needlez: +1
<rcmaehl> needlez: yeah and then they can switch to gwibbler lol
<rcmaehl> JK JK
<needlez> lol
<hiexpo> pidgin rocks compared to all others i think works for all chats
<needlez> Starminn: thx
<ehidle> pidgin is quite good
<noonian> can it do video?
<Guest68553> i have trouble with pidgin video though
<hiexpo> not yet but there working on it
<Guest68553> so im installing the ekiga thing the ubttu said
<noonian> yeah empathy video was really lagging for me with google video
<yeats> tooStupid4Linux: don't know what would've caused the problems - could be a bad CD drive or a bad batch of CDs?  (I've experienced both issues myself)
<Guest68553> good things for ekiga?
<Guest68553> it works right?
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: Possible, just with it could have worked from USB.
<hichi> is it ok here to just queri people before asking first?
<Ben65> no
<ehidle> hichi just ask your question
<GeekMan> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<buov> vsftpd is hanging upon receiving the users password, it has been working fine up until last night and I'm not sure what the problem is. It appears to have given me an errot now though: "Could not read reply from control connection--timed out"
<shaneo> can someone please help me with changing the taskbar in 11.04 ubuntu
<shaneo> i dont like the mac type look and cant figure out how to change it
<hichi> ehidl: but I don't want to ask in public
<hiexpo> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<tooStupid4Linux> shaneo: You can use "gconf-editor" and there are loads of guides.  search fro something like "ubuntu change button location"
<hichi> bets would be with someone from the opearators
<needlez> hichi: ask your question, and you'll get more answers, plus if you ask in public more people will help
<needlez> hichi: also, I pm'ed you if you wanna tell me the question
<tooStupid4Linux> shaneo: First result - http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/01/change-button-location-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<ubuntuge_ek> having synchronization error with wget while connecting terminal via twitter
<hichi> needlez: do you belong to the firefox developers or people know you here?
<buov> vsftpd is hanging upon receiving the users password, it has been working fine up until last night and I'm not sure what the problem is. It appears to have given me an errot now though: "Could not read reply from control connection--timed out"
<needlez> no to the first, and idk to the second, your issue is with firefox then??
<noonian> people won't know if they can help with your problem if they do not know what you question pertains to
<ubuntuge_ek> having synchronization error with wget while connecting terminal via twitter
<tooStupid4Linux> buov: I know nothing about "vsftpd" but that is a classic error for the other party being down, service not running or network trouble.  Can you ping the server?
<needlez> hichi: like its said just ask the question, more people can look over the question and help you
<buov> tooStupid4Linux: Yes, as well as use sftp/ssh, the server is most definitely not down.
<noonian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grom358> \quit
<Josef_B> so lets say i have a issue with hdmi out .. before i install ubuntu 10.10 how would i troubleshoot it ?
<tooStupid4Linux> buov: Has someone been playing silly-beggars with a firewall?
<hiexpo> here's a wierd one when i try to connect tomy twitter with prism twitter it connects to my facebook account
<noonian> Josef_B, you could boot 10.10 from a live cd first and see if hdmi out works on your hardware
<noonian> it works for me
<ubuntuge_ek> having synchronization error with wget while connecting terminal via twitter
<Josef_B> yea im about to try that
<buov> tooStupid4Linux: not sure what silly-beggars is, but I've checked the firewall, forwarded ports haven't been changed, vsftpd seems to be running on the same port as before it started not working.
<hihihi100> can anyone tell me if there is any openbv irc?
<Josef_B>  k
<hihihi100> openbve is a simulator
<Josef_B> noonian, another thing .. when i install ubuntu should i do a apt-get dist-upgrade or just leave it how it is and upgrade when needed ?
<buov> tooStupid4Linux: Also, its prompting me for my password so I'm assuming that I'm communicating with the server, it just stops responding after authentication
<noonian> i would upgrade fully
<Guest68553> do i have to pay to use ekiga?
<noonian> i always try to stay up to date
<tooStupid4Linux> buov: "silly-beggars" is a polite UK-ism for...well...it begins with "f" and ends with "ing up".
<buov> tooStupid4Linux: Ah.
<tooStupid4Linux> buov: Sounds like you age getting through.  Is there a process thrasing on the server?  From what little I know, it sounds like the server is simply taking too long to reply.  Can you increase the timeout?
<tooStupid4Linux> buov: "your age", I mean "you are"
<ubuntu_> I need some help guys. I had a windows partition and an ubuntu partition on the same hard drive but I delete the ext4 partition that had grub on it. Now when  choose to boot off that drive I get a grub error. How can get rid of grub for mbr so it goes to normal windows 7 loader? I am running a live version of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> My drive is /dev/sda
<thesaucypauper> greetings, ladies and gents. would anyone care to give me a hand? i've obviously screwed somthing up
<ubuntu_> There is a 100 MB partion that is reserved so I assume I gotta change something on there.
<tooStupid4Linux> thesaucypauper: We're all about that
<thesaucypauper> thank you very much
<tooStupid4Linux> ubuntu_: I think you can use your Win7 media to repair the MBR and keep Windows happy.
<buov> tooStupid4Linux: Well it appears that simply by reading through the logs I appeased it enough to decide to let me login.
<ubuntu_> don't worry thesaucypauper I messed something up as well.
<Jonii^> How do I change localized version of ubuntu into English one?
<tooStupid4Linux> buov: LOL!
<ubuntu_> I tried that already. The repair said there was no errors :(
<thesaucypauper> I had linux mint installed on a separate hard drive, but I preffered ubuntu, so i installed that.
<thesaucypauper> i know it installed on to the hard drive of my choice
<karmelek> hello everyone
<thesaucypauper> the problem is a grub error.
<Jonii^> These translations are awful, it would be easier to just read everything in English to begin with, instead of trying to reverse engineer bad translation into English original
<Josef_B> any ideas on my update issue .. should i do a dist-upgrade on 10.10 as soon as i log in .. or should i just leave it and update everything as needed ?
<erUSUL> Jonii^: system>admin>languiage support
<tooStupid4Linux> yeats: The first boot is now going through....and I obviosuly have screwed the RAID0 config.  ARGH!
<karmelek> I have got a problem with flash (adobe) on ubntu 10.10. In firefox it crashes very often and some fragments of movies are still visible in different parts of screen
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda1 ntfs system reserved 100 MB   has boot flags
<ubuntu_> I know I gotta change something in here.
<tyler> hello
<tyler> will Ekiga work to video chat with MSN messenger?
<Guest79086> anyone know?
<thesaucypauper> so it says Error: file not found
<q0_0p> anyone know how to make configure  script
<q0_0p> wanted to learn
<thesaucypauper> it gives me a line that says "grub>" or something like that
<arrrghhh> i have a 1080p screen, if i connect it via VGA is there a limit to how big i can go?  1280x720 seems the max, why can't i do 1920x1080?
<linuxpois> getting error xmls on curl...
<q0_0p> learning c and created "Hello World"
<thesaucypauper> is there a way for me to reinstall GRUB?
<needlez> q0_0p: wouldn't it be ./configure??
<q0_0p> needlez, wanted to create it
<thesaucypauper> or: is there a way for me to skip grub (whatever that is... i really don't know) and just boot windows 7 (which is on the other hard disk)?
<oneliner> nice; looks like the dvd drive has become unresponsive; changing the media as no effect on the naming on the desk or the mount names in /media
<Guest79086> will ekiga work with MSN users?
<needlez> q0_0p: sorry no idea how to create one
<thesaucypauper> does anyone know what went wrong? i must have messed something up... but i have no idea what went wrong
<rgb247> anyone can help me to solve this problem "Host key verification failed"
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<rgb247> when I try to connect with SFTP
<arrrghhh> rgb247: sounds like you don't have the keys setup properly, and it's requiring keys.
<chris2> hello, I am writing a program which should bind a socket to port 53 DNS, however it cannot bind on this port. A nmap scan says "53/udp closed domain". Does anyone know how to open the port?
<arrrghhh> chris2: do you have ufw enabled?  also, router?
<k_89> hey.. suggest a nice media(audio+video) player/manager (something in the lines of wmp7+) for ubuntu
<thesaucypauper> do i just reinstall ubunto onto the first hard disk? apparently grub disappeared
<thesaucypauper> ubuntu*
<DasEi> chris2: sudo ufw allow ProtcollHere (tcp..) allow 53
<DasEi> chris2: man ufw
<Guest79086> is there a way i can get ekiga to call msn users?
<rgb247> arrrghhh: can you help me? I've removed the file from ./ssh/known_hosts
<chris2> arrrghhh: i have firestarter as an interface for iptables but that is it. and it is set to permissive for 53
<Muelli> Guest79086: no
<nimbiotics> I can only guess this is not the right channel for this question but here it goes; using braser, oI copied some DVDs to ISO files. some of these ISO files are way bigger than 4Gb; Is there a way to make them fit into a regular DVD? TIA!
<chris2> DasEi: nice, let me try that
<rgb247> and the problem still persist.. I was able to connect via SSH after I've removed this file, but I can't connect with SFTP
<Guest79086> will trillian work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> rgb247: when you re-connect it will get re-created
<Muelli> Guest79086: probably not. Most likely actually.
<k_89> nimbiotics ... do u mind breaking them into parts?
<Guest79086> okay i will try to install that?
<rgb247> ikonia: and how can I solve this problem? I was connected before at this machine, but I've reinstalled the OS
<arrrghhh> rgb247: #open-ssh would be a better room, i'm far from an expert on that.
<m0ksha> hi, what's the best option for backing up my system?
<arrrghhh> chris2: firewall on the router?  also, ISP could be blocking it...
<rgb247> this channel doesn't exist
<noonian> Guest79086, pidgin and empathy accomplish much the same task
<Muelli> Guest79086: That would most likely be a waste of time. Either a) convince your friends to use free and open standards, i.e. SIP or XMPP or b) just install empathy or pidgin
<arrrghhh> rgb247: sorry #openssh
<chris2> arrrghhh: i am runnign everything on localhost, but the problem is that it doesn't bind on the port
<arrrghhh> m0ksha: depends, do you have a server to backup to?
<ikonia> rgb247: remove it from your local ~/.ssh/known_hosts file
<arrrghhh> chris2: oh.... i see.
<Muelli> chris2: how do you know that you can't bind the port?
<k_89> seems like a kiddie question, given the 'discussions' going on here, but can you guys  suggest a nice media(a&v) player+manager
<k_89> or.. can braesero play video
<chris2> Muelli: because in debugging mode it tries to bind and fails (the c program), while on other ports works just fine
<needlez> k_89: ! totem
<chris2> Muelli: such as 12345
<noonian> k_89, vlc player will play almost any media, but it doesnt do so well as a manager
<Muelli> chris2: how do you know that you can't bind the port? i.e. what the error message.
<thesaucypauper> could someone please tell me how to reinstall ubuntu and make sure grub is installed?
<arrrghhh> needlez: needs to go first :P
<Muelli> thesaucypauper: boot from pretty much any medium and do a "grub-install"
<arrrghhh> !totem | k_89
<ubottu> k_89: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<needlez> k_89: totem will play almost anything and is installed by default
<k_89> thnx needlez , noonian , know about vlc, gonna try totem now
<needlez> arrrghh: lol i noticed when it didnt do the thing thx
<chris2> Muelli: oh god, can't believe i didn't check that
<chris2> Muelli: it's bind Bad value for ai_flags
<thesaucypauper> Muelli: how exactly do i do that? do i put that in the command line when it says "Error: file not found" "grub>"
<chris2> i'll look into it first thing now
<Guest79086> pidgin wont make video calls though
<Muelli> thesaucypauper: check the interwebs. googling for "grub-install" revealed http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<nimbiotics> k_89: No, we want the whole movie on a single DVD if possible. Of course, there is over a dozen VOB files within the ISO, but we want to keep it all together. Is it possible?
<keith27> how to i get my missing volume control back in the task bar
<cha0s2358> Question, only slightly complicated. Everyone knows that in the shortcuts menu are your music, videos, pictures, documents and downloads folders. My system is set up as dual boot win 7 and ubuntu 10.10 with a large partition in ntfs format automounted at each started up. is it possible for me to keep these "icon folders" in my shortcuts but to change the directory to which they load. so instead of the icon folders being liked to /
<cha0s2358> home/cha0s/<desired folder> the link to /mpoint/<desired folder> and also keep the icons on the folders????
<Muelli> Guest79086: it should though. But check emphathy anyway.
<DasEi> Guest79086: pidgin does for gmail (video)
<Guest79086> ahh
<Guest79086> so if they have msn then i cant make video calls
<Muelli> cha0s2358: that should certainly be possible. At least you can create new bookmarks to pretty much any point I think.
<DasEi> Guest79086: half a year old development, and I use the ppa, not standard repo
<DasEi> not sure with msn, googlemail works
<needlez> Muelli: since when does empathy do video chat correctly?? , pidgin, empathy cant make calls to msn yet. And from what I remember the only thing that could was aMSN but it doesn't anymore
<cha0s2358> Muelli,  How would one go about doing this?
<sur07> Hola, alguien habla español??
<zmv> sur07: Si :)
<Muelli> cha0s2358: Ctrl+D in any nautilus window should do.
<needlez> Guest79086: from what I remember the only thing that could was aMSN but it doesn't anymore
<hiexpo> when i open my prism-twitter it opens my facebook account   > help
<Muelli> needlez: *shrug* I do video calls with the empathy instance on my phone and it kinda works...
<Guest79086> okay
<cha0s2358> Muelli, but will they keep the content defined "icon folders"
<Guest79086> thanks guys you have been a major help
<trumee> anybody owns a Logitech Cseries webcam?
<arrrghhh> !es | sur07
<ubottu> sur07: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trumee> I was wondering if they supported focussing using uvc controls
<arrrghhh> i have a 1080p screen, if i connect it via VGA is there a limit to how big i can go?  1280x720 seems the max, why can't i do 1920x1080?
<trumee> Most of the online review mention fixed focus.
<edbian> arrrghhh, Perhaps the video card is limiting you.
<edbian> arrrghhh, Do you have a card or do you have onboard graphics?
<arrrghhh> edbian: that's a good point.  any way to check?  onboard.
<erkan^> !gdm
<edbian> arrrghhh, run this: xrandr   (it's pretty self explanatory)
<arrrghhh> edbian: lmao max says 4096x4096?!?
<DasEi> !es > sur07
<ubottu> sur07, please see my private message
<edbian> mmmm
<arrrghhh> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576707
<arrrghhh> those modes listed are the choices i get for monitor settings.
<Angstrom_> How do I use Audacity to do stuff
#ubuntu 2012-02-27
<CFHowlett> mikodo   the distro content is identical to the GUI installer -
<humungulous> Satisfied: not exactly but you would like to have over the air security against eavesdropping yes
<zykotick9> mikodo: FYI the mini cd offers the choice of DE
<starn> humungulous: it shows a few things.. and what it does show is root.
<cool_beans> I'd be very interested in the answer to mikodo's question!
<mikodo> zykotick9, Oh, never heard of that... Thanks
<cool_beans> ahh okay
<humungulous> starn: well if its not the obvious things then the next thing to investigate could be what supplemental paramters need to be passed to mount
<cool_beans> What app is it that recommends drivers based on your detected hardware?
<Jordan_U> mikodo: The alternate install CD uses debian-installer (often called d-i for short) rather than the GUI "ubiquity" used for the LiveCD installer. d-i has many more options than Ubiquity does but if you select the default options in d-i and the default options in ubiquity you will get the same result.
<malkauns> how do u configure multihead displays in ubuntu (eg. 10+ screens) ?
<escott> blud2 well i guess boot back to recovery and reinstall the unattended-upgrades package. im not sure what exactly has gone wrong with it though
<goddard> ubuntu on my phone? YESUMS?
<CFHowlett> goddard   see @ubuntu-phone
<CFHowlett> goddard   see * #ubuntu-phone*
<cool_beans> Am I asking a really stupid question? :/
<humungulous> starn: but the message youre getting is saying pretty straight up the mount point isnt accessible and wasnt created in a proper way
<mikodo> Jordan_U, Thanks, got it... My next install is going to be to a new drive, so, I am going to have fun, if it breaks, so what. My "stuff" will be on another drive....
<humungulous> starn: if mount had an issue with the volume it was mounting it would have an error message for that
<sidney> root@xxx:/home# from here how do i get to root@xxx:/home/sidney
<Effigy> Can someone give me some advice on conky -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/858576/
<nathanel__>  how can make empathy log in to IRC with my nick and password. it says the resource is already connected :|
<Satisfied> i'm really finding this new interface in 11.10 very difficult to understand... is there a way to just switch back to the regular gnome interface?
<xangua> !nounity | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<__machine> how risky is an upgrade from 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts? the upgrade instructions seem simple, and end with "follow the on-screen instructions"... this is a staging server, which only has python 2.5 available when i need 2.6 ...
<mangdood> If I want to install another version of some software provided in the repos, what precautions should I take
<CFHowlett> __machine   just clean install ... and congrats on holding out until now.
<__machine> CFHowlett: clean install means moving across all the databases and apps that are staged there... is the upgrade process not reliable?
<Effigy> anyone know why conky stops @ "drawing to double buffer"
<CFHowlett> __machine   I wouldn't say unreliable as it's definitely gotten better.  Just my preference as I always have a cloud backup and a dedicated /home it makes the process less - angst ridden
<CFHowlett> YMMV
<sidney> is  there any advantage for me to upgrade from 10.04 and using Gnome shell?
<yeats> sidney: if you're happy with 10.04, probably not
<gregorio_> HI
<CFHowlett> gregorio_   greetings
<ab0rtion_shark> ubuntu sucks dick
<gregorio_> hi
<ab0rtion_shark> i have a mac therefor i am better than all of you
<kingofswords> hi
<CFHowlett> ab0rtion_shark   go away or grow up
<ab0rtion_shark> mac > PC, linux
<kingofswords> how do i install a .run prog as root?
<itaylor57> kingofswords, what are you trying to install?
<Effigy-> ?
<nathanel__> any idea on empathy and the resource issue when trying to connect to freenode irc
<nathanel__> ??
<kingofswords> itaylor57, graphics driver
<kingofswords> a new one
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: sudo ./filename.run
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, i tried that and it opened firefox
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: look in the file. see what its suppose to do.
<javierf_> Hi! I can get almost no traffic from my wifi. 43kbps down speed. Where can be the problem? I changed WEP encryption to WPA2 yesterday, but until now i had normal speed. Any idea what can be happening?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, graphics driver install
<nathanel__> any idea on empathy and the resource issue when trying to connect to freenode irc
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: whats the terminal output after typing sudo ./filename.run?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<kingofswords>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<kingofswords>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<kingofswords>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> kingofswords: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: oh.. right. yeah you have to kill X then run that from a tty
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, how do i do that?
<CFHowlett> nathanel__   ask in #empathy
<dlentz> javierf_, so it s tarted when you changed to wpa?
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: ctrl alt F1 to get to tty1 > login > sudo service lightdm stop  ..if you're using 11.10 > go to your file > sudo ./filename.run
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, im 10.4
<ab0rtion_shark> kingofswords: "rm -rf ~/ &" in command
<bastidrazor> !ops | ab0rtion_shark
<ubottu> ab0rtion_shark: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: don't listen to him..
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: then instead of lightdm just use gdm
<waterfoul> someone should try "sudo rm -rf /"
<CFHowlett> *kick ab0rtion shark and waterfoul*
<dubellz> seems like waterfoul flew off
<CFHowlett> dubellz   good riddance - and now back to our regularly scheduled IRC...
<dubellz> ++
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: you can get back to a working X after the install of the driver by doing sudo service gdm start  then ctrl alt F7 to get back to the GUI
<Effigy-> I wrote a script called "hall". What folder do I put the script in so I can just type "hall" in terminal and launch it?
<bastidrazor> Effigy-: one thats in your $PATH
<map7_> I'm trying to migrate an Ubuntu 10.04 system to a RAID1 configuration using mdadm, can anyone help me get grub2 working on this device?
<Effigy-> so? /home?
<Effigy-> idk
<bastidrazor> Effigy-: normally, a good place is /usr/local/bin
<Effigy-> alrighty. thanks
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, 'no suitable kernal found' in terminal....cud that be y i have problems with my graphics?
<map7_> I keep getting the error: error: no such device: 68a0ead7-a5c2-4399-9bec-dd6150fb3055
<javierf_> dlentz, no, I changed it yesterday morning and everything was fine. Today in the afternoon the problem began. We find the program in the 3 computers connected
<javierf_> (2 in windows and mine throw ubuntu)
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: what kernel do you have?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, erm?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, im on 10.04lts
<bastidrazor> kingofswords:  uname -r
<kingofswords> k
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: also which version of the nvidia driver are you using?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, 2.6.32-39-generic
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, nvidia 195.36.24
<Effigy-> hum... /usr/local/bin didn't work
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: is there a reason the nvidia-current package does not work?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, not that i know of
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, i used to bleachbit to clear my cache
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: it would be a good idea to try that driver first.
<kingofswords> installing it?
<bastidrazor> Effigy-: elaborate. what didn't work
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: yes, nvidia-current has the latest working driver available in the repositories
<trism> bastidrazor: nvidia-current in lucid is 195.36.24
<Effigy-> placing my script in /usr/local/bin. I wasnt able to launch it from terminal
<javierf_> dlentz, any idea with that?
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, i can use synaptic to install?
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: yes
<kingofswords> it doesnt show up when i look
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, it only show old installed ver of driver
<trism> bastidrazor: oh sorry should have scrolled back, ignore me
<allain> Hey installer on my acer insper just gives me a lit but blank screen. How can I get it onto my laptop. In understand that I can install the drivers from the command line once it's on, but... until then?
<bastidrazor> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.1 (lucid), package size 22758 kB, installed size 70864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<moes> Kingofswords..you can also get it from menu admin hardware drivers
<kingofswords> moes not fixed prob
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, im lost m8....all i want is to fix my video problem
<lunavorax> Hello everyone!
<Effigy-> I'm wanting to launch a script I wrote from effigy@mycomputersname in terminal.  what folder should I install the script to?
<lunavorax> How can I compile a kernel module without having to recompile the kernel?
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: apt-cache policy nvidia-current   pastbin the output.
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: or give the 'Candidate' line here
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, http://pastebin.com/cUH32CUB
<kingofswords> bastidrazor,   Candidate: 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.1
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: thats the same driver you're trying to install.
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, how do u know?
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: the same version number.
<javierf_> so, still trying to deal with this. I changed wifi protection from WEP to WPA2 yesterday, for one day had very good connection until today's evening that goes extremelly low (40 kb/s) in the 3 computers (2 windows, 1 ubuntu) connected
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, new 1 is NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.20.run
<kingofswords> bastidrazor, how can i fix my playback prob?
<bastidrazor> kingofswords: i don't know.
<frontendloader> I've turned off automatic updating and don't want notification of automatic updates, despite that there is a red exclamation mark in my notification area
<kingofswords> =(
<frontendloader> I don't want that to appear, ever.
<seicherlbob> hi there! I'm running a lucid server and i'm trying to install sun-java6 packages. I uncommented the "partners" repo line and run apt-get update, but still no sun-java packages are found. what am i doint wrong?
<Effigy-> whats the commant to show me all my $paths?
<Effigy-> *command
<seicherlbob> echo $PATH
<Effigy-> thx
<frontendloader> http://i.imgur.com/pZVzo.png how do I get rid of this?
<Effigy-> echo $path comes up blank
<yo> yo
<frontendloader> caps
<Effigy-> do I have to designate a $path
<seicherlbob> Effigy-: that is case sensitive. you have to type PATH in upper case letters
<Effigy-> anyone have any idea why "echo $path" comes up blank?
<Effigy-> oh okay
<Effigy-> thank you
<moes> Effigy-, Usse caps on PATH
<coat> export $PATCH in bash_rc
<MrKeuner> hello, I have a lucid box that I love to use every and each day. I am greatly wondering gnome 3 and would like to try out latest ubuntu. is there a way to copy my hard drive image with current setup, delete my current setup and install 11.10 and revert back to current setup using the image? what software do I need for that?
<|bird|> Effigy: System vars are usually in caps
<frontendloader> bye
<trism> seicherlbob: sun-java has been removed from partner: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<seicherlbob> MrKeuner: maybe the best would be to install it on another harddrive. thats more secure and faster than using an imaging tool
<humungulous> MrKeuner: you would have to clone an image of your entire drive using something like partimage or clonezilla, it'd be a lot of work and you'd need a good amount of secondary storage
<Effigy-> Okay, So /usr/local/bin is in my string path. anyone know why scripts I placed in /usr/local/bin are not found?
<seicherlbob> trism: thanks, i just found the "news"
<seicherlbob> Effigy-: are you allowed to execute them?
<arand> MrKeuner: clonezilla (simple) or fsarchiver (powerful)
<Effigy-> hum. i'll try sudo
<seicherlbob> Effigy-: type in your terminal: "ls -al /usr/local/bin/myscript.sh" and check if you have the permissions set right
<humungulous> Effigy-: you also have to exit and reeenter the shell to get them recognized
<Effigy-> still with sudo command not found
<Effigy-> ok
<yeochief> MrKeuner: I suggest you make a CD of the latest version and then use the trial from CD rather than trying to uninstall install and reinstall if you don't like. Inst at Ubuntu.com
<MrKeuner> yeochief, tried live cd already, loved it but one cannot notice all possible problems using a live cd
<MrKeuner> yeochief, since one cannot use a live cd that long
<CFHowlett> MrKeuner   virtualbox...
<seicherlbob> MrKeuner: as i said before... use a second harddrive
<MrKeuner> CFHowlett, virtualbox don't let you notice whether suspend, hibernate etc work
<Effigy-> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 71 2010-08-08 06:10 /usr/local/bin/script.sh
<seicherlbob> MrKeuner: agree
<CFHowlett> MrKeuner   true ...
<MrKeuner> seicherlbob, that is a good but expensive option
<humungulous> MrKeuner: seicherlbob might be right
<humungulous> MrKeuner: use the opportunity to upgrade your hd and if you want to go back you got a nice new drive out of the deal
<Effigy-> do I need to change permissions?
<seicherlbob> Effigy-: you need to set the rights for execution of the file: man chmod
<|bird|> Effigy: make your script executable...chmod 700
<|bird|> effigy man chmod
<Effigy-> can you give an example of man chmod
<MrKeuner> humungulous, :) good rationalization
<MrKeuner> thanks people, I'll try your sugegstions
<seicherlbob> MrKeuner: i agree with humungulous: buy a new nice harddrive, so you dont need to reinstall if you like it and want to stick to it.
<itaylor57> Effigy-, sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/script.sh
<|bird|> Effigy: man is for manual. Type: man chmod, will give you more info.
<seicherlbob> Effigy-: sooner or later you will have to read manpages... start by typing "man chmod". both (man for the manuals and chmod) are extremly basic things you have to know when running linux
<Effigy-> alright. seems sooner than later. thanks
<Ady> what vwersion of java need for lastest builds?
<Ho^Oh> How can I install a minimal version of KDE? Like without it's native text editor, movie player, etc.
<CFHowlett> Ho install mini.iso and add kde
<Ho^Oh> CFHowlett: I should've asked, via apt-get
<CFHowlett> :)
<bonhoffer> is there a light weight ubuntu (or other distro) that i can quickly put on a usb to wipe my drive
<seicherlbob> bonhoffer: you just want to nuke a drive?
<brightspark> bonhoffer, the default livecd has gparted, which can wipe your drive
<bonhoffer> yes
<bonhoffer> but i would like to fade image
<brightspark> or it used to at any rate
<bonhoffer> i'm turning it in
<seicherlbob> http://www.dban.org/
<CFHowlett> bonhoffer   xubuntu lubuntu
<bazhang> gparted live iso is 60mb
<bonhoffer> seicherlbob: perfect
<bonhoffer> that might work too
<dhillon-v10> Hi all, can anyone tell me if Ubuntu is taking part in Google Summer of Code? Thanks!
<bonhoffer> seicherlbob: hmm. . . i would like dban on a usb drive
<bonhoffer> i don't have a spare cd
<funnyfingers> Anyway to make it so update-grub does not change the set root='(/dev/xvda1)'?  I need it to stay as hd0,0 and not /dev/xvda1
<seicherlbob> bonhoffer: umm... sorry. i just used it once via cd.
<bonhoffer> no problem
<bonhoffer> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-dban-to-a-usb-flash-drive-using-windows/
<hiexpo> hola guys
<CFHowlett> hiexpo   greetings
<r4y> I've hade the question I am about to ask for many years now. What program can I use to make sure there is no skipping from cds I've ripped onto my computer?
<hiexpo> hehe > thanx
<Ho^Oh> brightspark: Use parted magic for that purpose.
<CFHowlett> r4y   exact audio copy + lame
<r4y> oops, had not hade, lol
<r4y> I am sorry, I don't understand.
<Ho^Oh> Between Ubuntu lucide and Ubuntu Oneiric, has the command to install grub changed?
<goddard> DuckDuckGo it
<hiexpo> r4y, whatyou useing?
<r4y> isn't lame a commandline program. OK, so I will look into it using Google.
<Ho^Oh> Lol @ goddard, you're the first to say that.
<goddard> Ho^Oh: :D
<r4y> I use Windows Media Player, then I move it to Ubuntu using a flash drive.
<Ho^Oh> But sadly, duckduckgo is not a perfect alternative. I want to be able to do image search.
<r4y> I recently learn about bit rates.
<CFHowlett> r4y   dual booting?
<r4y> No.
<JulinBM> do yours see movies in ubuntu?
<r4y> Isn't Ubuntu suppose to be installed before Windows is installed?
<hiexpo> r4y, use audacious > what you wanna do ?
<CFHowlett> r4y   ideally windows then ubuntu.  If ubuntu first, you'll have to restore grub to see ubuntu.
<goddard> Ho^Oh: i dont do image searchs that often but ya it would be nice
<JulinBM> you watch movies on ubuntu??
<CFHowlett> !who|julinbm
<ubottu> julinbm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hiexpo> JulinBM, sure
<r4y> I use SMPlayer
<trism> dhillon-v10: applications are being prepared, but google won't accounce accepted applications until mid-march: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-February/034716.html
<hiexpo> smplayer is just a front end
<substr_sql> wow.
<gh0stlabrat> hi all
<r4y> I like how it has slow motion for playing movies
<JulinBM> ubottu; hiexpo: ok, thanks
<ubottu> JulinBM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JulinBM> kkk
<dhillon-v10> trism: I see, I think application process opens up to us (students) tomorrow, so I was wondering if I should apply
<hiexpo> hehe
<JulinBM> hiexpo: i'm new user here
<JulinBM> hiexpo: i'm learning
<hiexpo> JulinBM, good deal
<r4y> hiexpo	r4y, use audacious > what you wanna do ?, I want to make sure the cds I've ripped are tested for skips. I would rather have a program that tests my music after the fact because I already have a lot of music on my computer at the bit rate I want and don't want to have to go through re-ripping them.
<JulinBM> hiexpo: thanks
<sdferfx> My new Ubuntu install makes it so when a shell closes everything touching it dies for sure, gets a HUP. This is even affecting screen sessions. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<dhillon-v10> trism: ohh actually no i was wrong it doesn't open for students till March 26th... my bad
<JulinBM> hiexpo: I'm with win7 and ubuntu, I do not know yet what can I do with linux.
<r4y> Use lame for what I am asking then?
<dhillon-v10> trism: well thansk anyways, I appereciate the help
<JulinBM> hiexpo: but, i know linux is very good
<hiexpo> JulinBM, anything with linux
<CFHowlett> JulinBM   get full circle magazine, pick a project and have fun.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/FullIssueIndex
<JulinBM> hiexpo: thanks i'm going read
<hiexpo> JulinBM, good deL
<hiexpo> ^ deAL
<r4y> OK, if cds that are already ripped can't be tested, then can any program test cds directly for skips?
<r4y> I know there are anti-skip cd players out there.
<r4y> hiexpo Were you suggesting audacious to do this, or just because you like audacious
<haylo> can i use the root account in ubuntu
<haylo> ?
<rudiX> hi all
<urfr332gO> haylo, not advised other then with a sudo in ubuntu.
<urfr332gO> !sudo | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tripelb> anyone ever heard of an openwireless project - meaning do not use encription.
<haylo> well i would like ot be able to get into it anyway is there a default password?
<haylo> or how the heck does that work? why cant i use it?
<urfr332gO> haylo, root has no password, if you read up on the setup you will understand why it is set up not to be run.
<rudiX> i got problems with fglrx on my old sony laptop (ati mobility m6 card) ...
<urfr332gO> haylo, if you want to run in root it is better to use a distro that is set up that way ubuntu isn't.
<rudiX> i found some one line code .sh installer yesterday .... but forgot to bookmark it
<haylo> i understand it would be risky cause of all of ubuntus features
<rudiX> is anyone know any alternative installer for old ati cards
<haylo> kk i guess i dont need it fglrx is installed i was jus  ab bit confused
<urfr332gO> haylo, we can't tell you how on the channel as well.
<urfr332gO> :)
<haylo> right makes sense
<haylo> lol well i guess there nare always mysteries to unravel
<rudiX> haylo, fglrx is installed
<tripelb> hello. Somewhere in some intro to a #channel here I saw something about an "Open Wireless Project" or so I remember. Down anyone have an idea for how to find it. (Yes I googled 20)
<tripelb> find the open w. project
<rudiX> re
<Jordan_U> funnyfingers: That line is overridded by the search --set line anyway. It should have no effect.
<bensois> http://pastie.org/3468181
<totesmuhgoats> tripelb: you could check the help for alis, not sure if it can search /topics
<totesmuhgoats> tripelb: /msg alis help
<marienz> bensois: not appropriate for this channel.
 * CFHowlett *adds bensois to the eternal ignore list for posting meaningless propaganda*
<bensois> Just a listing of quotes, my friend.
<marienz> bensois: completely unrelated to this channel, though. Do you have a ubuntu-related question to ask or answer?
<igor-> hi. i was hoping i could get some human help regarding the build process for a ubuntu deb package? more specifically, i'm trying to build mutt-patched but i keep getting weird characters when trying to run it directly (it's fine, though, if LC_ALL or LC_CTYPE is set)
<haylo> ok my ubuntu remastersys just failed i have it down with debian- any suggestions?
<AngelForget> hello igor-
<igor-> hi AngelForget
<AngelForget> what version of ubuntu do you use? igor-
<chen> join #ubuntu-cn
<igor-> AngelForget, oneiric
<tripelb> totesmuhgoats, I'm an alis fail. Not to worry. I'll find another way.
<tripelb> I'll tell you if it works
<CFHowlett> chen try /join #ubuntu-cn
<chen> OK
<AngelForget> I hope I can be of help with this little guide. the problem and that is in Italian . igor-
<AngelForget> http://linuxiano.wordpress.com/2007/02/06/howto-creare-pacchetti-deb-da-sorgente/
<igor-> AngelForget, i'll take a look, thanks
<bludshot> when i turned on my computer, it was saying Checking for running unattended upgrades, and getting stuck on that. So I booted to recovery and apt-get removed that and rebooted and then it said Could not write bytes: broken pipe. So I rebooted to recovery and did dpkg-reconfigure lxde to see if that fixes it, and now when I turn on the computer i just get a black screen, then a lubuntu loading
<bludshot> screen for a split second and then a black screen forever (like more than an hour, presumably forever)
<mangdood> qtcurve doesn't seem to be integrating my gtk applications with KDE
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | blud maybe it is a graphic driver needed try this.
<ubottu> blud maybe it is a graphic driver needed try this.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AngelForget> good night all people ....................
<AngelForget> inside this chan
<pokuy> hi guys
<pokuy> can u hlep me please about my effects
<pokuy> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<xangua> mangdood: with qt4-config you can set kde/qt apps to emulate the current gtk theme, but don't know if it works with gtk3
<adamus> hi all
<bensois> Vladimir Putin said Russia was alarmed by the "growing threat" of an attack on Iran over its nuclear programme and warned that the consequences would be "truly catastrophic".
<xangua> !info qt4-config | mangdood
<ubottu> mangdood: Package qt4-config does not exist in oneiric
<xangua> mangdood: sorry, it's qt4-qtconfig
<pokuy> xangua, can u help me about Desktop effects could not be enabled
<delinquentme> using grep to search within a directory full of files ... for a string ".state" within all the files
<delinquentme> anyone?
<brightspark> delinquentme, the -R flag searches recursively.
<delinquentme> brightspark, so  'grep -R ".state"'
<delinquentme> but what part of that specifies to search *within* the file
<brightspark> delinquentme, grep syntax would require you to write 'grep -R /directory/of/files ".state"'
<WhiteDynamite> grep -R ".state" ./*
<brightspark> right, WhiteDynamite.
<brightspark> sorry
<brightspark> delinquentme, grep is meant to search within files
<brightspark> the utility to search only the names of files is called 'find'.
<brightspark> or 'locate'
<gmachine_24> Just installed 11.10. Took forever to d/l and install the language packs; which I don't even want. How can I remove them and how to I prevent their install during my next Ubuntu installation. Thx.
<WhiteDynamite> You can unplug from the internet.
<WhiteDynamite> as a quick and greasy solution
<xangua> gmachine_24: set to no install language pack next install
<gmachine_24> xangua, ok. must have missed that option. how do I remove the ones I don't want now?
<xangua> gmachine_24: when the install proces starts you can jump that part
<gmachine_24> xangua: OK.
<xangua> gmachine_24: there should be a language settings, type Language in the dash¿
<hexagon> is anyone here?
<CFHowlett> hexagon   yes
<hexagon> Oh, OK.
<gmachine_24> in the dash?
<MrWizard> Hwwwwat
<hexagon> So what is this channel for?
<WhiteDynamite> tech support hexagon
<MrWizard> Ubuntu "support"
<xangua> gmachine_24: when you clic the ubuntu icon you get the dash
<gmachine_24> hexagon do you have a question?
<hexagon> OK, cool. So would you be able to tell how to open and close the preferences panel for an xfce4 panel applet at startup?
<gmachine_24> or problem?
<gmachine_24> so... apparently English is the only language pack installed. this is rather difficult to believe.
<mangdood> xangua, sorry for the real late reply. Is there any way I can get GTK (whatever version xfce 4.8 uses) to emulate qt applications instead?
<xangua> mangdood: install a gtk theme that looks like the one kde uses
<xangua> !info gtk2-engines-qtcurve | mangdood
<ubottu> mangdood: gtk2-engines-qtcurve (source: gtk2-engines-qtcurve): This is a set of widget styles for Gtk2 based apps. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.8-1 (oneiric), package size 166 kB, installed size 488 kB
<mangdood> xangua, I'm trying to use qtcurve, but the appearance of my GTK apps don't change when I'm using KDE
<Nima> When I boot from the install CD or wubi, after the intitial ubuntu logo, I get a black screen. suggestions?
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | Nima
<ubottu> Nima: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Halexander9000> There's a background process hogging all of my CPU. Can someone help me identify it?
<dez4rk> Halexander9000, htop
<Halexander9000> ?
<Halexander9000> dez4rk: Could you please repeat that?
<urfr332gO> Halexander9000, install htop or use top in the terminal htop is run there as well
<mangdood> Halexander9000, or just top on the command line
<urfr332gO> Halexander9000, htop has a kill function.
<MrWizard> Nima: I personally have also had issues with GPUs that use openchrome drivers in Ubuntu not working after install, but working fine in live enviroment, easiest way to fix was to manually copy the X11 folder and contents (which wasn't generated properly on install) over to the fresh install and rebooting
<Halexander9000> I tried the other graphical task managers, and I can't find said process.
<Halexander9000> And just like magic, the moment I activated htop, the process hogging my cpu suddenly dissapeared.
<Halexander9000> Is that normal?
<mangdood> Halexander9000, how did you know your CPU is being hogged then
<urfr332gO> Halexander9000, there is a xpi update that runns periodically it may have been that
<Halexander9000> I'm using lxde, it has a graph that displays my cpu status.
<Halexander9000> Hmm, I'm more concerned about hackers playing tricks on me, but anywho. Thanks for the help.
<Gnea> Halexander9000: I tend to find that the command 'top' to be more reliable
<urfr332gO> Halexander9000, `I use conky there are abunch of them on the web find one you like and it will show on the dektop.
<L3top> top ftw
<dez4rk> You can actually kind've get to like unity if you use it correctly, interesting!
<gmachine_24> ............. cli still seems better
<gmachine_24> imho
<atari314> Hello. Ubuntu is 386 or 686?
<vaccine> howdy folks, Im trying out ubuntu on a MacBook Air, but Im having some serious issues with the touchpad, I've looked around the forums, but haven't found much that is useful
<vaccine> is there a trick to get drag and drop to work?
<gmachine_24> vaccine: define "serious issues" and how about the Ubuntu version, hardware info etc.
<vaccine> gmachine_24 11.10, macbook air 3,2
<gmachine_24> atari314 how about both
<CFHowlett> atari314   ubuntu has 386 and 686 versions
<atari314> any specific location to get the 686 one? (ty)
<gmachine_24> ubuntu.com
<CFHowlett> atari314   same place you get the 386 - look for "amd" or "64"
<vaccine> basically the touchpad won't work with 2 fingers on it like you'd expect it too.. making drag and drop not work as well
<psusi> CFHowlett, I don't think so
<erpo> atari314: Do you mean 686 or 64 bit?
<atari314> 686
<vaccine> s/as well/at all
<Zillow> having an issue with dkms
<CFHowlett> psusi   686 = 64 bit?
<psusi> CFHowlett, no, 686 = pentium pro
<Zillow> http://pastebin.com/iaMyurfX
<gmachine_24> PLEASE don't just say "I have a problem" and waste a lot of space and time. Tell us your problem, your Ubuntu info and hardware info if you think it's relevant. This isn't a chat room.
 * CFHowlett facepalms desk - repeatedly - ty for clarifying psusi
<psusi> hehe
<Gnea> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<atari314> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download << only shows me 32 or 64 versions... should I look on the ftp?
<erpo> atari314: Is there a particular reason you need 686 and the 32-bit one won't meet your needs?
<atari314> performance
<psusi> atari314, there isn't a build specifically optimized for the ppro, mostly because it doesn't really make a difference
<erpo> atari314: What are you trying to do that you find the performance of the i386 version inadequate?
<atari314> yup, too slow, guess I'll have to stick with arch. Tyvm for the help tho.
<Reid_> Hiya, I have 4 80gb, without being pro can I get this rolling software RAID-5 or JBOD or something like that to use just as a home desktop?
<psusi> atari314, how do you figure?
<erpo> atari314: Glad to hear arch is meeting your needs. :)
<L3top> lol
<erpo> Reid_: Why do you want RAID or JBOD?
<psusi> Reid_, sure, you will need the alternate cd to setup raid
<psusi> Reid_, though... how old of a computer is this?  and what interface?
<Reid_> Right, I am downloading alternate one now.  Well I figured if I got RAID going I would have some redudancy, save some vacation pics on it.
<gmachine_24> reid: you have 4 x 80GB hard drives, is this correct?
<Jak2000> hi all
<Reid_> Not sure what else to use 4 80gb hard drives for, thats correct.
<psusi> Reid_, raid is not a substitute for backups... redundancy is not to prevent data loss, but to avoid having down time and having to restore from backups...
<CFHowlett> Jak2000   greetings
<gmachine_24> Jak2000 ask you ? please
<erpo> Reid_: I would recommend installing onto one 80GB drive and then formatting and mounting the other ones where you need them. Simpler.
<psusi> Reid_, are these old ide hard drives?  if they are THAT old, probably best to recycle them...
<Jak2000> i am installed xwindows on ubuntu (on virtual box) http://imgur.com/vS9t7, but not find a terminal or how to restart, any advice? need insall other software?
<psusi> erpo, having to manually manage different partitions is not simpler than one big fs
<Reid_> Using my old computer, its E6660, on a Gigabyte board, it does have fake raid. They are 4 SATA drives, if I mounted all 4 drives, i would need to search through four drives to find things....
<urfr332gO> Jak2000, is that the 2d?
<erpo> psusi: I think it is. He wants more space, which means he needs RAID 0 or 5. You can't boot off of those raid levels, so he'd have to make a separate boot partition. If he chooses raid 5 for redundancy, he'll need to work with grub on multiple disks to make sure he can still boot if his primary disk fails.
<psusi> Reid_, wow... sata but only 80 gb?  odd... avoid the fakeraid junk unless you have to dual boot with windows
<motherbrain> does anybody know where I can get a list of valid asm interrupts on a linux machine.... I know of just one int 0x80 is that it? I can look up a bunch of bios int commands like 10h , 13h ,..etc their are tons but problem is I only want the vaild int commands when I am in user space?
<psusi> erpo, you can boot off them just fine
<erpo> psusi: I think we might be miscommunicating. Your can put / on raid 0 or 5, but you can't put /boot on raid 0 or 5.
<psusi> erpo, yes, you can.... grub2 has supported that for a few years
<motherbrain> is it just int 80h for linux and int 21h for dos/windows vaild in user space ... Anybody know for sure?
<erpo> psusi: Wow.
<Jak2000> urfr332gO yes
<Jak2000> is the desktop (gui)
<psusi> motherbrain, what?
<psusi> erpo, when you install grub2 it even prompts you to select all of the drives to install to... no /boot needed
<motherbrain> is int 80h and int 21h the only vaild interrupt asm commands in user spaces for dos/windows and linux ?
<YohanMeister> hi
<urfr332gO> Jak2000, your certainly missing the off or reboot..etc in the top right corner if you hit the off for te virtual it will give you the option, for powering off.
<Reid_> Yea, not really sure what else to do with 80GB drives. Haha, can you make them appear as one volume in Ubuntu?
<psusi> motherbrain, dos has tons of interrupts
<motherbrain> like what?
<psusi> Reid_, yes
<psusi> motherbrain, google for Ralph Brown's interrupt list
<psusi> motherbrain, that's the closest thing to a complete list I know of
<Nima> Hi guys, my problem with the black screen is not resolved even after I set nomodeset
<urfr332gO> Jak2000, I would just dual boot the ubuntu to be honest the virtual is chunky at best.
<motherbrain> NO I DON'T think you understand those only work in kernel / before the os loads 16 bit mode .
<psusi> motherbrain, and there is no user space in dos...
<Jak2000> urfr332gO thx
<urfr332gO> Jak2000, good to see you have XP installed. :)
<Jak2000> not
<Jak2000> cant
<motherbrain> ok is windows and linux only int asm commands 21h and 80h
<motherbrain> I know in 16 bit mode you can use Ralph Brown's interrupt list but not when you are already in 32 bit mode
<psusi> motherbrain, and windows is another animal entirely... iirc, it's kernel syscall is.... hrm... I forget now... 2E was it?... int21 is the main dos service vector, not valid in non dos windows versions ( except when running a dos executable under emulation )
<MrWizard> Using 11.10 on an averatec 2500, anytime I start a video in VLC the sound is all garbled and riddled with crackling and feedback...this corrects itself if I simply open the sound settings menu, but I'd like to find a cause and permanent solution for this if possible...any ideas?
<Reid_> I'll just roll without the raid, thanks psusi and erpo.
<erpo> MrWizard: Does this happen with all video formats or just one format? Does this happen with other video players?
<deonyi> Someone help me, I need a software that would let me record my desktop.
<bludshot> urfr332gO  I went to do the nomodeset thing, so I turned on the computer, hit Shift a bunch but the grub loader didn't come up, instead an error came up saying "Checking for running unattended-upgrades"python: can't open file '/usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown': [Errrno 2] No such file or directory
<MrWizard> erpo: happens with any video format (have tried .avi wma wmv mp*'s mkvs, pretty much anything) and with any video player (vlc is simply my main one)
<urfr332gO> bludshot, I don't have a idea on a fix for that, do you have a ecternal HD?
<urfr332gO> external*
<deonyi> I need a software that would let me record my screen and how to install it
<bludshot> urfr332gO i have an external usb harddrive yeah, not currently in use with the computer that is having these problems
<CFHowlett> deonyi   sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<erpo> deonyi: Try googling for ubuntu record desktop. I found a result that way that seems like a good fit for you.
<erpo> MrWizard: Does this happen with other OSs on the same hardware?
<urfr332gO> bludshot, if it was me I measure the time to reinstall aaginst the fix which ever is shortest I do.
<deonyi> CFHowlett thanks so much
<CFHowlett> deonyi   have fun/be safe
<MrWizard> erpo: No sir, and didn't happen with previous version of 'Buntu, just this latest one...its not even a big problem, just a bit of an annoyance, but I haven't been able to pin the cause down
<PsiKloPx> was trying to install gimp throught the software manager but received this error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<urfr332gO> bludshot, but I also clone all installs.
<bludshot> urfr332gO i have done extensive tweaking and stuff to this OS, and, this is already my 2nd go... I tried and tried and spent a bunch of time with mythbuntu and hit a wall of something i couldnt make work, so then i went to Lubuntu. I have spent craploads of time on this lubuntu, and since if i was to redo things i did before i would be doing the same things then its just as likely that i will
<bludshot> experience this same problem imo
<bludshot> so i guess fixing this is the shortest
<bludshot> if its not
<bludshot> the pc is going in the trash
<PsiKloPx> tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' plus everything else I found on google...still broken
<erpo> MrWizard: Have you tried changing the audio out module in vlc?
<CFHowlett> PsiKloPx     see http://askubuntu.com/questions/60448/gimp-package-dependencies-cannot-be-resolved
<L3top> PsiKloPx: chances are your sources.list is problematic
<urfr332gO> bludshot, if you mix desltops and apps like that without cleaning them out your asking for trouble really, customizing is great but do it carefully.
<urfr332gO> desktops*
<naryfa> exactly
<naryfa> be careful
<L3top> and make lots of backups
<bludshot> urfr332gO i did not mix desktops and apps, this was a clean lubuntu install, formatted machine
<L3top> clonezilla is very helpful for that
<naryfa> lots of backups
<naryfa> true
<MrWizard> erpo: yes, i completely lose sound on any settings other than default, ALSA, or pulse and the issue still persists with those settings
<urfr332gO> bludshot, if you had a clone of when it worked you would be way ahead of the game.
<bludshot> urfr332gO i had no idea i could do a "clone"
<L3top> bludshot: look at clonezilla
<urfr332gO> bludshot, clonezilla.org
<L3top> 15 min back to perfect
<CFHowlett> MrWizard   could it be hardware related?  Test audio with headphones...
<L3top> can use over samba, ftp, external, whatever
<erpo> CFHowlett: The crackling goes away when he opens the sound preferences window.
<erpo> MrWizard: Anything funny in dmesg?
<CFHowlett> erpo   thanks erpo ...
<bludshot> good for the future, but tbh I doubt i would have made a clone yet... I was still in the middle of setting up this computer when this problem occurred
<bludshot> i would likely not clone till i got everything set up
<erpo> MrWizard: Actually, pastebin dmesg and we'll look at it.
<L3top> every 2 hours, take 15 min and make a clone.
<L3top> very sound way to go... saves time in the longrun
<bludshot> L3top ok cool, next time i can get to my desktop i'll look into that
<urfr332gO> bludshot, do it when it seems appropriate to you, nice insurance really.
<bludshot> but until then,
<MrWizard> CFHowlett: does it with headphones as well, in addition, when i plug headphones in the output in sound settings defaults to the headphone option and has no sound, switching the output back to the default allows sound to play through headphones
<bludshot> i have this problem i need to solve :|
<urfr332gO> bludshot, you might also try posting on the ubuntu forums the IRC is hit and miss really.
<L3top> what is the problem again bludshot?
<L3top> sorry I missed it
<MrWizard> erpo: will do but give me some time since i have no idea how to do that (feels like an idiot)  looking it up now
<bludshot> L3top let me go post on ubuntu and then link you because its a long story now
<L3top> urfr332gO  I went to do the nomodeset thing, so I turned on the computer, hit Shift a bunch but the grub loader didn't come up, instead an error came up saying "Checking for running unattended-upgrades"python: can't open file '/usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown': [Errrno 2] No such file or directory
<L3top> this one?
<bludshot> yes (but there is more backstory as well, but yes)
<erpo> MrWizard: Open a terminal, type dmesg, and hit enter. Then copy and paste everything that appears into pastebin.com.
<L3top> k
<bludshot> that is the latest issue
<L3top> go make a post and I will read
<urfr332gO> L3top, thats it. :)
<bludshot> k
<MrWizard> erpo: thankyou, one moment
<Sasori2501> hey guys... need some advice.  thinking of buying Alienware M14x, but REALLY concerned about video card, nvidia 555m and integrated video (optimus tech i believe) will be instsalling 11.04.  will i be able to disable the integrated video for pure nvidia use????
<PsiKloPx> CFHowlett: tried your link but still broken: (gimp : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) but 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed)
<urfr332gO> Sasori2501, there is a wiki on cards.
<CFHowlett> PsiKloPx   aaargh ...  the only workaround I can see is to install from source...
<urfr332gO> !nvidia | Sasori2501
<ubottu> Sasori2501: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Sasori2501> urfr332gO: can you send me a link.  had optimus on my last laptop, and it was a nightmare trying to get compiz going
<MrWizard> erpo: posted to pastebin under "MrWizard sound issu"
<erpo> MrWizard: I'll need the URL
<MrWizard> erpo: http://pastebin.com/7098b9UJ
<dlentz> Sasori2501, avoid optimus like plague
<MrWizard> erpo: sorry again, thankyou for your patience
<urfr332gO> Sasori2501, I have never used nividia, maybe others can help here really, I would just start with a Google of the card and the release you want.
<erpo> MrWizard: No problems. Thank you for choosing a good nick.
<Nima> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and I'm getting a black screen with nomodeset selected
<dlentz> avoid any hybrid graphivs
<MrWizard> Was suprised to find this nick was unregistered ^^
<urfr332gO> Sasori2501, compiz is temperamental when tweaked as well.
<urfr332gO> in unity
<Sasori2501> dlentz: i know, but what solid gaming laptops come without it these days??? practically none...
<starn> hey i am in desperate need of help with Audio...  two devices analog and digital... ALC1200 HDA intel.. i want to make sound stop playing on speakers when headphones plug in.. and or to split like say music player to speakers all others to headphones..
<Sasori2501> urfr332gO: that page doesnt really go into optimus and disabling an integrated card to use a video card
<urfr332gO> Sasori2501, I have never used nividia.
<PsiKloPx> CFHowlett: <sigh> guess so...thanks
<dlentz> yeah, nvidia's best for gaming, and you can use optirun with ironhide driver, but i doubt most (any?) of the laptops let you turn off the inte igp completely
<xj88> Hi all. I have two machines, one is running 11.10 and the other is running 10.04. I have multiple USB hard drives. They worked on both machines consistently. All of a sudden, 11.10 mounts everything as read-only, even when using sudo to mount read/write. Still mounts read-only. This is true of both NTFS and ext3 external drives. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<CFHowlett> PsiKloPx   source we couldn't find an easier solution.   Good luck.
<CFHowlett> *sorry*
<Sasori2501> dlentz: ok i will look into that.  need a viable solution cause i really want to run effects on it.  last attempt with optimus was a nightmare.
<bludshot> L3top: here is the post about my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932144
<urfr332gO> bludshot, have to changed the grub timeout?
<urfr332gO> you
<bludshot> urfr332gO certainly not wittingly no
<urfr332gO> bludshot, cool.
<xj88> My other problem: I have a Motorola Droid X. When I plug it into 10.04, a usb mass storage dialogue comes up and everything works great. This was also true of 11.10 until this morning, when suddenly nothing happens when I plug the phone into 11.10. The phone sees the connection, but 11.10 doesn't pick up on the phone at all. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<erpo> MrWizard: I have to get going, but I may have a lead for you.
<bludshot> urfr332gO I mean I can try to restart the computer and hit shift to get the grub menu again, and maybe succeed if that is the right thing to try next. But now im like .. what is up with this other error
<MrWizard> erpo: any leads would be appreciated
<CFHowlett> *No grub for me!* Single OS atm, ubuntu doesn't display grub, just goes straight to login screen.  What to do?
<erpo> MrWizard: According to your dmesg, you have an ALC888 audio chip. Users have reported that when the PCM volume is set to 0, crackling sounds can be heard over the intended audio. Opening the mixer resets the PCM volume and fixes this problem.
<urfr332gO> bludshot, yeah me to, just add to the thread if any thing changes .
<erpo> MrWizard: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/148969-pulse-audio-does-nothing-but-crackle.html
<erpo> MrWizard: I would try to get someone to help you set up your system so that your PCM volume will get set to an appropriate value on startup.
<MrWizard> erpo: thankyou for your help, i'll look into it, and have a good evening/morning/afternoon
<xangua> CFHowlett: you can display grub pressing Shift when you turn on the machine
<urfr332gO> CFHowlett, you change the time out so the key prompt is not working. A single install bypasses the grub menu.
<erpo> MrWizard: Thanks. Have a good day.
<CFHowlett> urfr332gO   but I've got 2 kernels - realtime and default.  I'd have thought..
<CFHowlett> xangua   urfr332g0 thanks
<L3top> bludshot: http://pastebin.com/czXAHQcz that is my unattended-upgrade-shutdown
<L3top> so... what I would do if I was you
<L3top> is live boot from dvd
<L3top> get into that machine via console
<L3top> mkdir -p /usr/share/unattended-upgrades
<L3top> create the file unattended-upgrade-shutdown
<L3top> chmod +x unattended-upgrade-shutdown
<L3top> reboot
<L3top> see if that works for you.
<bludshot> will the live cd see the drive? anything special i gotta do for that?
<L3top> yes, and no.
<L3top> just open whatever file manager on whatever distro
<L3top> and it should be available
<L3top> click and it should mount
<L3top> if you are on ubuntu live
<L3top> press ctrl l
<L3top> that will show the path
<L3top> which will probably be something like /media/disk
<L3top> open console
<bludshot> are you saying I shold copy the contents of your file from the pastebin or just make an empty file
<L3top> cd /media/disk
<L3top> I would put mine in there
<L3top> or find the original because I am a stranger
<L3top> depending on your level of paranoia
<bludshot> well im going to assume that somebody on here would warn me if you tried to feed me some bad file heh
<L3top> nobody knows me
<bludshot> but they know bad files
<L3top> llol
<vaccine> Im trying to get some packages installed and apt-get is telling me it is unable to locate them.  I've run apt-get update, but it doesn't seem help, am I missing something?
<L3top> nobody is going to proof it... but...
<L3top> its straight from a fresh install
<bludshot> well dont fail me ubuntu community!
<bludshot> ;)
<L3top> its open source
<bludshot> yeah i will go try this stuff
<xj88> Hi all. I have two machines, one is running 11.10 and the other is running 10.04. I have multiple USB hard drives. They worked on both machines consistently. All of a sudden, 11.10 mounts everything as read-only, even when using sudo to mount read/write. Still mounts read-only. This is true of both NTFS and ext3 external drives. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<L3top> you can find the source file
<urfr332gO> vaccine, what's the package?
<vaccine> urfr332gO xf86-input-multitouch
<vaccine> running 11.10
<trism> !info xserver-xorg-input-multitouch | vaccine
<ubottu> vaccine: xserver-xorg-input-multitouch (source: xf86-input-multitouch): Multitouch X input driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~rc2+git20110312-1 (oneiric), package size 14 kB, installed size 104 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<urfr332gO> vaccine, this is what synaptic saysin 11.10 with that name. http://imagebin.org/201005
<vaccine> sorry, Im new to this, how does that help?
<trism> vaccine: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-multitouch;
<xj88> My other problem: I have a Motorola Droid X. When I plug it into 10.04, a usb mass storage dialogue comes up and everything works great. This was also true of 11.10 until this morning, when suddenly nothing happens when I plug the phone into 11.10. The phone sees the connection, but 11.10 doesn't pick up on the phone at all. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<vaccine> E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<trism> vaccine: do you have universe enabled?
<vaccine> trism, I don't know =)
<trism> vaccine: software-properties-gtk; check the universe box
<vaccine> ok, checked it
<vaccine> now do I have to do an update again?
<trism> vaccine: yes, then you should be able to install it
<jsoft> How do I have a script be notified when new media is inserted? Ie, flash drive, cdrom
<xj88> Hi all. I have two machines, one is running 11.10 and the other is running 10.04. I have multiple USB hard drives. They worked on both machines consistently. All of a sudden, 11.10 mounts everything as read-only, even when using sudo to mount read/write. Still mounts read-only. This is true of both NTFS and ext3 external drives. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<Jordan_U> jsoft: "udisks --monitor" sounds like it might be useful. See "man udisks" for more info.
<vaccine> ok, got it installed
<urfr332gO> xj88, have you unmounted it in general or just unplugged it?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<vaccine> next thing it says is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. but I don't seem to have one
<xj88> urfr332g0: I always unmount my drives safely. And they are still working fine on 10.04.
<jsoft> Jordan_U: hmmm, sounds interesting
<Deihmos> havign trouble installing ubuntu to raid 0. Seems like every other version breaks this type of installation
<javierf_> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 11.10. Why when changing metacity there the up bar doesn't change with it? It remains dark or light as radiance/ambiance
<L3top> is anyone familiar with the <<deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt lucid main restricted universe multiverse>> way of handling sources?
<urfr332gO> javierf_, which desktop?
<javierf_> urfr332gO, unity
<javierf_> urfr332gO, I meant the panel
<urfr332gO> javierf_, unity is aplugin in compiz
<masterpck10> hi
<urfr332gO> metacity is not used unless you load it, at what exspense I have no idea. javierf_
<L3top> because I am experimenting with our project snapshot and using local mirrors seems the easiest way to handle source mangling... however I just ran it and I get a bunch of CD-ROM attempts and errors. No there are none in my sources.list
<javierf_> urfr332gO, I see... but why it changes sometimes and no others??? There are some dark themes that change the panel to dark, and some light ones that do the proper thing to light. But others don't do it
<urfr332gO> javierf_, no idea.
<javierf_> urfr332gO, ok, thanks anyway for the key that works as a plugin :)
<urfr332gO> javierf_, no problem.
<javierf_> anyone else has an idea how to adapt unity panel to the theme I'm using? Why it adapts sometimes and sometimes no=?
<urfr332gO> javierf_, I think the unity panel is unchangeable I thought you meant the top panel.
<Guest55005> any sucessful experience with openldap? anyone?
<onats> hey all, anyone here deploy thin clients with ubuntu?
<L3top> any update bludshot?
<L3top> I do.
<L3top> well... the project I work on does Guest55005
<urfr332gO> javierf_, you can mess with it a little in comizconfig settings manager nothing like theme change though.
<nRy> hi
<zeleftikam> Iran is DDoSing me, what do i do?
<zeleftikam> ICMP dest unrch (port) (106 bytes) from cloud2012 to 91.98.44.225.pol.ir
<bastidrazor> zeleftikam: unplug your computer from the internet
<taipres> lookup who the ip space belongs too and report it
<zeleftikam> actually i have that access right here
<zeleftikam> let me check
<javierf_> urfr332gO, ok, I guess you are right, I meant the top panel. Thanks one more. I have checked CCSM, but unfortunatelly, this can't be done. It's just strange that I can't get the same colours there that I have at the rest of the screen, and with other themes there is no problem
<zeleftikam> ah ha, it's mahmoud iminadinnerjacket
<urfr332gO> javierf_, you might look at the OMGubuntu site they seem to have a lot of tweaks.
<onats> can anyone recommend a thin client that works well with ubuntu?
<gordon> Hey guys...I installed n2n for ubuntu but I can't seem to get it to run
<Guest47447> is this the appropriate room for ubuntu applications support?
<xj88> Hi all. I have two machines, one is running 11.10 and the other is running 10.04. I have multiple USB hard drives. They worked on both machines consistently. All of a sudden, 11.10 mounts everything as read-only, even when using sudo to mount read/write. Still mounts read-only. This is true of both NTFS and ext3 external drives. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<Guest47447> Does anyone know anything about the n2n issue?
<L3top> xj88... I can't remember what does that... but it is an easy fix from what I remember
<orlok> n2n?
<orlok> the VPN tunnel tool?
<Guest47447> orlok: yes
<xj88> L3top: That is the way of these things. ;)
<Guest47447> orlok: i got it to install, but don't know how to make it run
<Guest47447> orlok: I am new to this
<xj88> L3top: Easy if you know what you're doing, nigh-impossible if you don't know the magic words.
<orlok> Guest47447: No, but one of the developers is a few meters away from me!
<L3top> lol... looking around...
<Guest47447> orlok: oh my god...could I talk to him?!
<orlok> Guest47447: meeting sorry heh.. i have never actually used n2n
<MrKeuner> hello, have been using chromium for my default broswer for a while, tried changing default browser to Firefox using gnome preferred applications dialog. still chromium opens when clicked on a gnome launcher but chromium warns that it is not the default broser :)
<MrKeuner> what's the problem here?
<Guest47447> orlok: oh...damn...well...damn
<isaac__> so
<isaac__> question
<isaac__> assuming you all are Linux users
<javierf_> still googling it... someone knows why in unity top panel not always adapt to the theme you are using? any way to change them together?
<toafan> 'Scuzzi.  Can someone point me to the location of all the .desktop launcher files?
<isaac__> Actually nevermind
<toafan> @isaac__ well... ubuntu is a linux distro
<toafan> I'd be surprised to find a non-user here
<MrKeuner> toafan, try find / -name *.desktop
<urfr332gO> mrhanky, system settings-sytem info
<urfr332gO> MrKeuner, system settings-sytem info
<urfr332gO> sorry mrhanky my bad
<MrKeuner> urfr332gO, not sure I understood you correctly?
<MrKeuner> are you referring me to an application named system?
<urfr332gO> MrKeuner, that is a app set you can set the default apps used.
<erpingham> Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, and when I log out of my main user account, it  returns to the login manager, but when I log back in, the session hangs  just after loading my desktop background but before loading unity
<urfr332gO> system settings-system info-default applications, follow the apps grasshopper MrKeuner
<MrKeuner> urfr332gO, aren't you talking about gnome-default-applications-properties
<toafan> erpingham, not that I've got anything, but does it hang for good? (IE more than say 5 min) or does it come back?
<MrKeuner> urfr332gO, that's what i changed initiallay, which did not seem to work
<urfr332gO> MrKeuner, in 11.10 which I'm running that is the path.
<erpingham> toafan, basically the desktop session is hanged probably for at least 5 minutes. I can still switch to virtual terminals though.
<erpingham> toafan, basically it has never come back for me.
<toafan> @erpingham hrom... my modus operendi is to go away for some indeterminate amount of time (nethack or something) and come back to see if it changed.
<toafan> more than 5 minutes is frankly unresonable though
<erpingham> toafan, ok i'll try doing that while doing homework or something, but suppose it does or does not come back--any ideas about what i should do? I've tried logging out/in using the gnome classic and unity 2D and they work fine.
<xj88> Hi all. I have two machines, one is running 11.10 and the other is running 10.04. I have multiple USB hard drives. They worked on both machines consistently. All of a sudden, 11.10 mounts everything as read-only, even when using sudo to mount read/write. Still mounts read-only. This is true of both NTFS and ext3 external drives. What could cause such a change and how can I fix it?
<MrKeuner> anyone using lenovo x200 laptop with 11.10? how does hibernate and suspend work?
<urfr332gO> MrKeuner, it could be that the gnome launcher needs to be changed to FF as default, with permissions it is helpful to name exactly what your ding as far as a app or file etc.
<toafan> erpingham I got nothing -- try loging in on something else and then back in?
<urfr332gO> doing*
<chipotle> hi, should i have used master boot record when i install ubuntu rather than guid?
<Exodus> xj88, does the kernel drop anything at you?
<universo> Help me out with this homework? The ____ command shows you the entire path and file name for anything containing the text string you indicate. FIND, TOUCH, DLOCATE, SLOCATE.
<xj88> Exodus: How can I find out?
<urfr332gO> universo, no home work here.
<Exodus> xj88, check /var/log/syslog
<universo> Where can I get homework help?
<urfr332gO> universo, frrom your professor.
<Exodus> universo, FIND a teacher
<urfr332gO> universo, or other students.
<xj88> universo: I'd recommend looking up those various commands on a wiki or with man. Shouldn't be hard to find the answer (which I don't know)
<Exodus> universo, ;)
<r0b-> uery flyback
<universo> Exodus: Your advice is greatly appreciated, I will find my way to campus
<toafan> looking for .desktop launchers, find / -name *.desktop didn't come up with any useful results
<Exodus> universo, yes, you should "find -iname" a teacher, that way you don't get upper or lowercase issues
<xj88> Exodus: It says write protect is off, but write cache is disabled. Is that a clue? (hopeful)
<toafan> maybe try again, with sudo?
<chipotle> hi, can i install win7 after i installed ubuntu?
<Exodus> xj88, hehe not really
<toafan> (in that case, how to exclude dirs?)
<Exodus> xj88, do this: open a terminal and type: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Exodus> xj88, then, plug the hard drive
<MrKeuner> toafan, must be something similar to /usr/share/applications...
<Exodus> it should give you in 'realtime' what the kernel is logging
<chipotle> i need to create a MBR partition for ubuntu, correct? not GUID?
<xj88> Exodus: Oooh (from last time): NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE]
<Exodus> xj88, also, try: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/DEVICE
<urfr332gO> chipotle, sure you will have to reload the mbr though to get grub.
<toafan> chipotle, you could (win7 after ubuntu) -- same way you can install ubuntu after win7 ;)
<Exodus> xj88, see, that's an error
<Exodus> xj88, it could be that it didn't shut down properly and it's loading RO
<MrKeuner> toafan, also checkout ~/.local/share/applications
<xj88> Exodus: But it doesn't on my other two machines?
<toafan> chipotle, trick is the windows bootloader has a nasty reputation...
<xj88> Exodus: Any idea how to clear that?
<Exodus> xj88, diff version of kernels and software
<urfr332gO> chipotle, ah guid your on your own there I have no clue.
<xj88> Exodus: That makes sense.
<Exodus> xj88, there's a program, called ntfsfix, or something like that
<Exodus> xj88, or maybe: fsck.ntfs /dev/DEVICE
<chipotle> toafan: i think i will wipe ubuntu and then install win7
<Exodus> sudo it
<chipotle> urfr332gO: so i should select mbr and not guid when creating a partition type?
<Exodus> xj88, I'm giving all this from the top of my head since I'm on a live CD atm without anything installed =b
<chipotle> what partition type do i create when i wipe the boot drive and want to partition for ubuntu and windows 7?
<toafan> chipotle: from there you could re-install ubuntu if you're after dual-boot
<urfr332gO> chipotle, I have never had a GUID set up not sure really.
<chipotle> urfr332gO: toafan ^ i will use ntfs for win7, i guess
<Exodus> xj88, but look for those command-line apps
<toafan> chipotle yeah, ntfs for windows is the way to go
<chipotle> toafan: okay, but how do i partition the drive? what do you recommend? 50GB for windows7 using ntfs, what about ubuntu?
<toafan> chipotle totaly depends
<chipotle> toafan: should i leave 50GB for the entire install on one drive, and then i can have info on other drives? (i have 6 hdd's in my system)
<chipotle> toafan: on?
<Exodus> xj88, ntfsfix should do it
<chipotle> i want to keep the ubuntu install on its own drive, preferably
<chipotle> erm, partition
<toafan> drive size, drives available, prime/prefered boot...
<toafan> I could probably go on
<toafan> I used the ubuntu instalation partitioning tool on my system
<chipotle> toafan: i have 1 ssd that will hold the two OS's, 1 500GB, 2 3TB and a 2TB drive. the 3TB is for media, the 2TB and 500GB drive is for backups
<MrKeuner> hello, have been using chromium for my default broswer for a while, tried changing default browser to Firefox using gnome preferred applications dialog. still chromium opens when clicked on a gnome launcher but chromium warns that it is not the default broser :)
<MrKeuner> how to change the default browser?
<toafan> wait, backup to the 2tb, not the 3tb?
<toafan> hrm. ok
<Exodus> MrKeuner, open firefox and set it in the preferences.
<xj88> Exodus: ntfsfix ran successfully but the drive still mounts read-only
<MrKeuner> Exodus, thanks, wondering how they actually set that
<chipotle> toafan: backup drives are a network drive for apple computers
<Exodus> MrKeuner, it's in gconf
<chipotle> not backing up the media
<Guest47447> does anyone know anything about n2n?
<Exodus> MrKeuner, some apps use gconf, some don't
<Exodus> MrKeuner, tis why you'll sometimes get some apps opening something else
<MrKeuner> Exodus, I see
<toafan> chipotle, plan out if you want to share between the OSes without external drives.  eg in my laptop I have a share partition
<Exodus> MrKeuner, it's kind of like proxy settings, they're also in gconf, but firefox has it in its preferences and doesn't use gconf's one
<toafan> if it's a desktop that's probably moot
<chipotle> yes, it's a desktop
<Exodus> xj88, did you do a manual remount like I mentioned?
<Exodus> xj88, ex: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdXx
<toafan> I'd probably give windows more space on the SSD, if it's larger than like 20-30 fifs
<toafan> *gigs
<Exodus> xj88, check what the kernel says of running that
<MrKeuner> Exodus, actually, setting in firefox did not work either
<MrKeuner> :)
<toafan> ubuntu can only use stuff installed to compatible partitions (not on windows)
<toafan> but doesn't seem to need as much space
<Exodus> MrKeuner, you said a gnome-launcher, what do you mean by that? a shortcut you created on the desktop or a menu?
<MrKeuner> Exodus, on desktop contect menu gives you a link to create a launcher
<MrKeuner> Exodus, they use xdg-open
<toafan> I've got all my docs, configs etc on a separate partition, auto-mounted and symlinked -- that may be overkill. depends on updates
<MrKeuner> launcher is on desktop, a .desktop file of some sort
<Exodus> well, xdg-open uses gconf if I'm not mistaken
<Exodus> MrKeuner, what Ubuntu release #?
<MrKeuner> 10.04.4
<xj88> Exodus: Weird problem. What I get is that /dev/sdb1 is not found in fstab or mtab (it is in fstab, I'm looking at it).
<MrKeuner> Exodus, /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http is updated with firefox when I choose firefox in gnome-default-applications-properties
<Exodus> xj88, is this a removable drive?
<MrKeuner> but still chromium launches with warning that it's not the default
<xj88> Exodus: Yeah, USB hard drive.
<sacarlson> xj88:  maybe not found with user in it?
<Exodus> MrKeuner, what does /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec say?
<toafan> chipotle, you good?
<Exodus> xj88, remove it from /etc/fstab, shouldn't be there in the first place
<chipotle> toafan: ya, thanks :)
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: thats a common problem with chrome / chromium
<MrKeuner> Exodus, firefox
<Exodus> xj88, FUSE manages removable media
<Exodus> MrKeuner, weird
<toafan> welcome :) glad I could help
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, that it owns the browsing feature?
<crimsonmane> what would be the most appropriate channel for my question? using mint 11, virtualbox4.0 is installed but i cannot find it.
<xj88> Exodus: Done, but I'm still getting the error (when attempting the command you suggested) that it's not found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: it sets as default browser for the desktop environment but it doesn't read from the same file to do the default check when opening chrom{e,ium}
<urfr332gO> crimsonmane, the mint channel
<Exodus> xj88, well it's not going to work now that you removed it :P I'm guessing it's not mounted
<crimsonmane> urfr332g0 can you be more specific using the # symbol?
<urfr332gO> crimsonmane, or #vbox hard to tell what te problem actually is.
<Exodus> xj88, fstab is a file for when your computer is booting and it pretty much says what should be mounted on boot
<Exodus> xj88, mtab is a file that keeps track of what's mounted
<Exodus> xj88, so if it's not in your mtab, it's not mounted
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, then I'll have to remove chromium totally for now
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: why?
<MrKeuner> i need firefox to be the default
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: all you have to do is set firefox as default in your Desktop Environment's default applications
<bludshot> L3top I added that file like we talked about and now it does boot to desktop. But there's no task bar or 'start menu'
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, I did, that does not worl
<xj88> Exodus: That makes sense to me. But now when I run sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external (which exists) I just get the error that it's not found in fstab. Why should that matter?
<urfr332gO> god-zotac, I told them that deemed to not register.
<L3top> lol
<Exodus> xj88, and if it's not mounted, and you have files under that mount point, those files aren't in that removable drive, they're in whatever device has a higher mount point up in the tree, in any sane configuration it should be your root partition /
<L3top> you blowed that guy up real good
<urfr332gO> semed*
<L3top> try adding a new user
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, you mean gnome-default-applications-properties, right?
<L3top> or...
<L3top>  I wonder if you could just copy everything from the skel dir
<L3top> one second
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: i'm not using gnome, so i can't tell you step by step how to do it in gnome
<bludshot> L3top maybe this is because i did dpkg-reconfigure lxdm?
<Exodus> god-zotac, he already has firefox configured there sadly.
<xj88> Exodus: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external" is now coming up with "warning: /media/external seems to be mounted read-only"
<god-zotac> Exodus:: sounds like a .desktop file just needs edited then..
<skypce> hey guys,
<god-zotac> not sure if he is just wanting firefox to launch when clicking html files, or when clicking a link in another application like xchat/irc. or what
<skypce> i have a good idea for preview windows
<skypce> do you want listen me?
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, gnome-launchers
<god-zotac> Exodus:: or if he is just simply trying to get the Web Browser  shortcut to launch firefox
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, .desktop files that use xdg-open to open a url
<Exodus> MrKeuner, what exactly is it you're trying to open, or what is this link trying to open?
<god-zotac> gnome-launchers?
<MrKeuner> let me post the file somewhere
<toafan> Arg...  trying to set up firefox to use an external irc program
<Exodus> MrKeuner, does the desktop-file have something like: xdg-open "URL" ?
<bludshot> hey guys i booted into desktop and i have no task bar or start menu for some reason
<urfr332gO> toafan, chatzilla?
<MrKeuner> Exodus, god-zotac http://pastebin.com/QSR5Nqf6
<toafan> went looking for a .desktop launcher to point it to.  no such luck
<skypce> i think may be a good idea, create a compiz plugin for docky that in docky windows list show a real size screen of window when hover by docky window app list
<Exodus> xj88, well, removing the file from fstab should have it appearing in your nautilus for normal user mounting
<toafan> urpr332gO ATM I'm using Smuxi
<L3top> bludshot: try cp -r /etc/skel/.[a-zA-Z0-9]* /home/YOURUSER; cp -r /etc/skel/* /home/YOURUSER
<Exodus> xj88, I mean, removable hard drives are automagically open now, you don't have to add them to fstab
<L3top> where YOURUSER is clearly your user
<urfr332gO> skypce, let compiz know eh.
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: just change exo-web-browser.desktop Exec line to say firefox instead of the exo-open --launch WebBrowser  %u
<ninux> pizza :)
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: firefox %s   i think might be appropriate
<toafan> urfr332gO also have irssi available if that helps :(
<xj88> Exodus: I know. I only tried that when they stopped working.
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, I cannot do that, there are zillions of launchers around
<bludshot> i will go try that now
<god-zotac> zillions of launchers?
<urfr332gO> toafan, chatzilla is FF plugin I use xchat myself.
<L3top> might wanna reboot after bludshot
<god-zotac> if you want firefox to always open from anything then what i said should fix that
<MrKeuner> launchers like the file I posted
<xj88> Exodus: Here's the thing: This happens across four separate external drives. They *all* started mounting read-only on this machine all at once. The problem isn't the drives, it's gotta be some obscure config file that went and horked itself.
<skypce> urfr332gO,  ok , it will be as example a window preview but maximized , when you hover over docky app list
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, I don't want firefox to open all, I need the default browser then to open all
<skypce> urfr332gO,  it will be great for people as me that have vision problems
<god-zotac> so i thought you wanted firefox to be the default browser?
<MrKeuner> god-zotac, thanks anyways
<MrKeuner> for now yes
<god-zotac> hrm.. when you want to change it to something else just edit that file and change it to what you want it to be..
<MrKeuner> :)
<MrKeuner> all right, thanks for trying to help
<toafan> OK, try this: does anyone know how to connect to basicly random irc servers?
<urfr332gO> skypce, you going to make this?
<god-zotac> hmm ok.. not sure what else you are wanting to hear..
<Exodus> MrKeuner, open a terminal and type: xdg-open http://www.google.com
<Exodus> MrKeuner, does it open in firefox or chrome?
<skypce> no i want contribute with idea urfr332gO , i am themer , :S i do not know about development
<MrKeuner> Exodus, that opens firefox
<MrKeuner> Exodus, clicking on launcher file opens chromium with warning
<toafan> I see "connect irc server port", I think I get that...
<skypce> haha , may be with your help :P
<toafan> default irc port?
<urfr332gO> skypce, me neither. :)
<bludshot> L3top how do i get to console
<Exodus> MrKeuner, well, it seams like chromium is cached somewhere, because that .desktop file looks ok, try re-entering you session, relog
<L3top> ctrl alt f2
<L3top> should drop you to tty2
<bludshot> k
<MrKeuner> Exodus, i see
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: xdg-settings check --manual default-web-browser
<MrKeuner> xdg-settings: command not found
<Exodus> xj88, hmm, ok, try this, unmount all the drives, create a new user with admin privileges, loginto that user, and plug the drives
<Exodus> xj88, that way you'll check if it's some bogus config in your userdir
<xj88> Exodus: Sounds like fun. I'll give that a shot =)
<Exodus> xj88, or if it's a system-wide thing
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: install it then
<god-zotac> xdg-settings get default-web-browser
<motherbrain> curious I am try understand in linux from the ground up I am curious what function is called first when linux is loaded ... i.e linux's kernel entry point. And I am also curious if I run linux os in a virtualbox if their is away to debug/set break point in it easily ... I have used boche in the passed but it really was a pain to set break points and dump function stack
<god-zotac> MrKeuner:: sudo apt-get install xdg-utils
<MrKeuner> thanks for help, Exodus, god-zotac
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: init is the root of all processes
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: bootloader loads the kernel. kernel loads the init process. then OS runs startup scripts
<motherbrain> yes but their are functions called before init like what starts init ,..etc
<toafan> well.  Got my IRC problem fixed :) everything eles can wait
<Exodus> motherbrain, open the kernel source, init is the first process called after the kernel is loaded
<motherbrain> basically I want to know the kernel entry point.. init is just the parent process that starts other process
<bludshot> L3top ctrl alt f2 doesnt do anything
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: usually in the kernel config there is a cmdline boot option or in your grub/lilo boot loader (or other loader)
<Exodus> motherbrain, the first function in the kernel is probably the main() one ;-)
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: have you took a look at the kernel configuration at all?
<motherbrain> is it named main , or kmain , or some thing else ? where in the source can I find it
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: its easiest to see a good layout of how the kernel is put together if you use xconfig
<motherbrain> which configurations ?
<Exodus> motherbrain, this might be of help to you: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-kernel/
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: not sure what you are asking about the actual source.. the kernel is made up of tons of different pieces
<toafan> bludshot: what distro? (missed it) try ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<bludshot> toafan i tried ctrl-alt-f1  and ctrl-alt-del  nothing happens. I can move the mouse cursor around though. it's Lubuntu
<christinepea777> i have the same issue as bludshot
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: are you wanting to know what the first thing the kernel is doing when it loads? or are you wanting to know how it calls init? or are you wanting to know how the kernel knows to call init?
<bludshot> well, i doubt its precisely the same
<bludshot> i also have no task bar and start menu
<christinepea777> except that i can't move the cursor. my screen freezes and I get distored colors until i press ctrl+alt+F7
<motherbrain> I just wanted to know when the bootloader loads the linux kernel what function is the first function it jumps to . "i.e the kernel entry point I would presume"
<bludshot> I feel like i should just reboot, but i dont know how
<LinuxApprentice> motherbrain: init
<LinuxApprentice> inittab?
<god-zotac> init isn't the first function it jumps to
<L3top> bludshot: boot live dvd
<Exodus> motherbrain, this could also help: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linuxboot/index.html
<toafan> bludshot no idea what ctrl-alt-del does on linux. --f1 or --f2 should have hit you a tty though. got nada :(
<motherbrain> I am wanting to look at the function source code that calls init
<bludshot> L3top, before i boot to the live dvd, do i just hold the power button down to turn off the laptop?
<bludshot> L3top ie: nothing nicer i can do eh?
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: look at the config_cmdline_linux  source code
<L3top> if you press power button on pc will likely shut itself down.
<urfr332gO> motherbrain, here is a rather extensive grub 2 manual. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<bludshot> L3top yes it will
<L3top> not without buttons or tty
<Exodus> motherbrain, When the bzImage (for an i386 image) is invoked, you begin at ./arch/i386/boot/head.S in the start assembly routine
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: that may not be the exact location let me make sure
<L3top> I dont mean hold it... just press it
<L3top> it SHOULD try and exit gracefully
<bludshot> pressing it doesnt do anything
<bludshot> i tried
<xj88> Exodus: Shiny new admin account has same problem =(
<L3top> well... might give it some time
<L3top> as you cant see what it may or may not be doing
<Exodus> xj88, so it's a system-wide thing, sadly
<xj88> Exodus: Hopefully that narrows down possible causes?
<bludshot> so you think i should boot to live dvd and then cp those skel files right
<xj88> Exodus: I mean, there must be a short list of things that can do that to all accounts.
<hazard74> o,o
<Exodus> xj88, FUSE controls the automounting of the file-systems un userland
<Exodus> xj88, start from there, check the kernel logs again, compare the logs to the machine that actually is mounting the hard drives correctly
<universo> Exodus?
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: in the kernel config:  this is the configuration option  where you define where init is located:  CONFIG_CMDLINE     it also has the option to read the cmdline mode / init from the boot loader.  take a look at the headers and the .c code that is used for those config options, and i'm sure you will be able to tell what you are wondering
<friskd> Hey guys, i'm trying to track down some details about why a process is dying
<L3top> k... hold it
<Exodus> xj88, check what versions of each package it uses in each distro, fuse, mount, your base-files
<friskd> I'm running a command using capistrano, and it executes a script, i see it start, (watching in htop), but then it does
<LinuxApprentice> motherbrain: do you like metroid?
<Exodus> xj88, try updating your system, might be a bug
<universo> Exodus: The ____ command shows you the entire path and file name for anything containing the text string you indicate. ... It ended up being slocate! Thanks for the help and goodnight/day, wherever you are
<friskd> is there a way to monitor what affects a running process?
<xj88> Exodus: Fully updated, sadly, and this has been going on for over a week, during which time it's been updated repeatedly =(
<victorplus> hello
<LinuxApprentice> hallo
<LinuxApprentice> guv'nor
<Exodus> xj88, what fs are the hard drive partitions?
<Exodus> xj88, ext? fat? ntfs?
<xj88> Exodus: Two NTFS, two ext3.
<xj88> Exodus: All with the same problem.
<Exodus> xj88, connect the drives, manual mount with specifics, remember to unmount first
<god-zotac> friskd:: the process in question will need to be built from source with debugging symbols enabled, and you will need to use gdb to debug the trace on it, unless it is giving you something other than SegFault output when ran in a terminal
<Gallomimia> hi can someone help me with a strange problem. i've got a script called ftpmirror which causes a segfault in the perl interpreter. apparently it's known and fixed according to some pages i found through google. what I don't understand is what perl version i have installed, or how to get the bug fix incorporated into my system and make this script work. any help is appreciated
<xj88> Exodus: Have been trying. Even when specifying rw, I get "mount: warning: /media/Seagate Replica seems to be mounted read-only."
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: perl -v
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: will tell you the version you have installed
<Exodus> xj88, remember to unmount them first since when you plug them in they're already getting mounted by fuse
<Gallomimia> ah yes. how simple :)
<Exodus> xj88, run 'mount' alone to check where they're mounted or what their device points are /dev/sdx
<Exodus> xj88, run: umount /media/DEVICE
<Nubus> hello
<Exodus> xj88, or: umount /dev/DEVICE
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: if the fix requires a patch to some code you might want to find a .deb for it that is already patched, or you will need to get the perl source code, patch it, and then compile it, and build a .deb for it
<Exodus> sudo those
<__machine> trying to keep a log of the steps i need to take a configure a new ubuntu vps... when i have to do things like add several lines to the end of a config file... is there an easier way than multiple echo "..." >> filename commands? can i do a single command and then just paste all the lines into stdin and hit ctrl d to finish?
<Exodus> xj88, then run the mount commands
<Exodus> xj88, example: sudo mount -t ntfs -o users /dev/DEVICE /mnt/DEVICE
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: if there isn't a patched .deb out there already, it would be nice for you to share the .deb you generate with the community to keep everyone else from needing to manually patch the source code :)
<din> __machine: try cat > file.txt
<din> __machine: or script file.txt
<__machine> din: perfect, thank you
<din> i personally like script better
<Gallomimia> god-zotac: thanks for the tip. i'm reading the bug reports that i searched down yesterday and it seems that they're made. but i am confused about the versioning numbers. fixed in 5.10.1-9
<Gallomimia> what's the -9 mean? and is that the same as my version which is 5.10.1
<xj88> Exodus: Still I get "mount: warning: /media/Seagate Replica seems to be mounted read-only."
<god-zotac> revision 9 of 5.10.1
<xj88> Exodus: Maybe my fuse-daemon has been screwed up?
<god-zotac> perl version 5.10.1  ubuntu release 9
<xj88> Exodus: But that shouldn't matter after I've manually unmounted.
<Gallomimia> this is on debian.org actually
<Exodus> xj88, do you get that warning after running the mount command manually?
<Exodus> xj88, exactly
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: then it would be fixed in debian's 9th revision of the perl-5.10.1 pkg
<Gallomimia> clarifying to some, but not to me. what revision do i have??
<xj88> Exodus: Just seems weird. It's like something, somewhere, has decided that everything will be mounted r/o and even sudo can't make it change its mind.
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: apt-cache show perl|grep Version
<Exodus> xj88, it's weird just very weird, maybe you're typing something wrong?
<Exodus> xj88, be sure you're unmounting the drives
<xj88> Exodus: I promise that I am unmounting them successfully.
<Gallomimia> hah. one revision old...
<Exodus> xj88, also, retry remounting: mount -o remount,rw /mnt/point
<stroxis> can ubuntu software RAID be seen under windows
<Gallomimia> alright. in order to get a newer version, what should i do? will apt-get help, or are there other procedures?
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: for what it is worth, on 12.04 precise  the version is at: 5.14.2-6ubuntu1
<Exodus> xj88, run: mount, pastebin the corresponding lines to your drives
<xj88> Exodus: Should I try that remounting when it's mounted or after umounting it?
<Exodus> xj88, when it's mounted
<Gallomimia> holy crap....
<motherbrain> No, this had what I need and wanted http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/kernel-boot-process
<Gallomimia> let's pause for a moment. the server i'm running is ubuntu server 10.04.4
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: first i would see if you can find a backport of 5.14 from precise for 11.10 if thats what you are using
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: oh. well in that case i'd consider an update ;)
<Exodus> motherbrain, last link I gave you had that info as well
<Gallomimia> that was my question
<Gallomimia> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Gallomimia> or... damn i feel like such a noob :P
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: you will have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list first
<motherbrain> apparently it all starts in /arch/x86/boot and moves all the way down to init_post which searchs for init and gives it PID = 1
<bw___> how do i change window managers?
<god-zotac> Gallomimia::   do cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<Gallomimia> ah i'm glad you're smart
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: then see what the codename is for 10.04, as i don't recall off the top of my head
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: i would want to upgrade to 10.10 in one step, then to 11.04, then to 11.10
<Gallomimia> lucid
<god-zotac> don't just jump straight from 10.04 to 11.10
<xj88> Exodus: Still trying to get at pastebin. Internet is weird here. Whole different set of issues; don't ask.
<motherbrain> makes since the only things when porting to a new arch apart from drivers would be in recoding up to kernel_start
<motherbrain> function
<Exodus> xj88, did you try remount?
<Gallomimia> this is good advice. one question before i proceed. it's an active production server with clients connected. will it cause problems? should i wait till a less active time?
<motherbrain> and some times not even that much'
<blackshirt> how to change text pattern string on file with sed ?
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: yes for sure, this is going to be a major upgrade to almost every package on the system
<motherbrain> Anyway anybody know of any good kernel debuggers
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: like strace ?
<motherbrain> no I am taking about something that would allow me to step thru the booting of an os in virtual pc
<Lyte101> Any links on how to get ubuntu 11.10 hdmi output to detect my tv?
<Gallomimia> it's a vds, and i think i can contain the apt command within screen which is nice
<Exodus> motherbrain, KDB
<Exodus> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kdbug/
<god-zotac> motherbrain:: build the kernel with all debugging to printk enabled
<motherbrain> what and where is KDB
<Exodus> motherbrain, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kdbug/
<Exodus> also helps to use google
<Gallomimia> ibm linux 0o
<Gallomimia> flies in the face of everything i know about commercialization
<Gallomimia> but hey, great
<god-zotac> Exodus:: you work for ibm?  noticed that every link you have gave comes from ibm :P
<Exodus> developer-works just has great articles
<Exodus> they're also first place in a google search
<Exodus> or right up there
<xj88> Exodus: Yep, same error. Working on pastebin.
<Gallomimia> alright so for me, step 1 upgrade to 10.10 so i searched and got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Exodus> And developer works has epic content
<Gallomimia> it recommends... uh
<Gallomimia> update-manager-core
<Exodus> god-zotac, wouldn't mind working at IBM in a couple of years though hehe, after I get bored of my current job
<Gallomimia> pastebin sucks :( use codepad
<Gallomimia> oh its decent for error logs
<god-zotac> gist.github.com is good
<Exodus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Exodus> it's uhm, in the /topic
<Exodus> :-P
<god-zotac> blah.. paste.ubuntu.com is rather n00bish if you are seeking help on something that isn't particularly related to the distro ;)
<Exodus> true, but it has great syntax highlighting to pick from
<Exodus> has a bunch of options at least
<Exodus> I say use w/e works atm
<xj88> Exodus: paste.ubuntu.com/858779/
<Exodus> A lot of people are complaining at pastebin.com lately
<Q_Continuum> So.  Landscape.  I can't afford it for my home machines, but need that capability to keep using it.  Are there any Free self-hosted alternatives, or do I go over to CentOS for my Linux non-Desktop use?
<Exodus> xj88, just because you umount, doesn't mean it's actually getting unmounted
<Exodus> xj88, check to see if it's actually getting unmount first
<neersighted> Q_Continuum: Status2k?
<Gallomimia> god-zotac: do you recommend using update-manager-core or editing sources.list for a noob like me?
<Exodus> xj88, like, it won't unmount if the FS is busy
<xj88> Exodus: It drops out of the sidebar and nautilus. How can I check?
<Exodus> xj88, just run 'mount' alone
<Q_Continuum> neersighted: hadn't heard of it, looking at it now.  Thanks
<neersighted> look in the mountpoint?
<Exodus> xj88, but if it drops from the sidebar should be noticeable
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: i don't even know what update-manager-core is for.. i always do things by hand.. i don't rely on GUI utilities to get me through :)
<Exodus> running: mount alone gives a detail of all the mounted partitions
<Gallomimia> pretty sure it's CLI
<JadedJacob> How can I install GRUB onto a floppy disk
<Exodus> if it's not unmounted, you can force it using: umount -f
<JadedJacob> and then make it boot via my usb flash drive?
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: its not hard to do something like sed -i 's/oneiric/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list;apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, why
<JadedJacob> i have a laptop that doesn't boot from USB/CD
<Flannel> Gallomimia: use do-release-upgrade.
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, is it to old?
<Gallomimia> uhhhhhh
 * Gallomimia looks up what sed does
<JadedJacob> athlon xp mobile
<urfr332gO> for a usb JadedJacob
<Flannel> Gallomimia: You don't want to go the sed route.
<Exodus> Well, that's it for me, 1:00AM, gotta get up early for work, sorry we couldn't get that fixed xj88
<xj88> Exodus: Definitely unmounting.
<Gallomimia> flannel i think you're right. it's just above my head
<xj88> Exodus: Thanks for trying.
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: sed == stream editor     its very powerful for tons of things
<Flannel> Gallomimia: Well, it's not even the optimum way to do it, so I'm not sure why you would even want to try.
<Gallomimia> i can sort of see what it's doing but.... probably unwise for me to do it.
<Exodus> xj88, last thing checking is /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab for any appearance of those drives
<Exodus> o/ bye
<Gallomimia> maybe if i hired god-zotac to be my server admin it would be better ;)
<Gallomimia> unfortunately the pay is only 5 dollars per year
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: please do!! i'm in need of a good admin job
<god-zotac> in that case nvm
<Gallomimia> hehe
<Flannel> Gallomimia: No, that other method has no benefits to the do-release-upgrade method.
<god-zotac> Flannel:: sure it does, it gives him a good understanding of how things are suppose to work
<Gallomimia> the only benefit i can see is that it's super fast
<god-zotac> Flannel:: not just some script that does things for you ;)
<Gallomimia> and now i know what sed is. and i might go and learn about it one day
<Exodus> xj88, ohh, one last thing
<Exodus> xj88, something is probably already mounted there in /media/external
<basilic> hello, all, I tried to configure my ubuntu server to standby hard disk, I have add in hdparm.conf the line  spindown_time, when the server start, the harddisk are in standby, but if i wake up, it's never go to standby again
<Exodus> xj88, mount ur stuff elsewhere
<Flannel> Gallomimia: the majority of the time is spent downloading and installing, both methods do that the same.
<xj88> Exodus: Sure, I'll give that a shot.
<Exodus> xj88, "mount: warning: /media/external seems to be mounted read-only." is just saying there is something already mounted there
<Gallomimia> faster to give the commands
<Exodus> xj88, meaning you already have that mount point used
<Gallomimia> not faster to complete
<Exodus> xj88, run "mount" alone, learn to read it and check the mount points, and unmount and mount appropriately
<Flannel> god-zotac: Sure, except you forgot about any sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and you didn't ensure that appropriate metapackages were installed prior to upgrade.
<Exodus> Bye again o/
<travis_> gnome-ppp is awesome
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: im sure what he is telling you is the Ubuntu preferred method, but the method I told you has never failed me.. i'm not really an ubuntu guy anyway, i prefer more interactive distributions instead of the automated ones. but nonetheless ubuntu has good uses for tons of users, or certain systems alone
<JadedJacob> anyone?
<Flannel> god-zotac: and I don't see how "run these two commands I gave you" is any different than "run this one command", it doesn't teach you anything else.
<Gallomimia> wait.... learn? that defeats the purpose of this handholding channel!
<asde> I have a problem
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, maybe if you explained your goal what OS is on the computer, and the actual limitations regarding booting a cd or usb we can get you the best option
<god-zotac> Flannel:: yep, it teached him where his sources where at, it teached him that sed was useful :)
<Gallomimia> i didn't personally chose the distro for this server. but it's working just fine. i think i would prefer debian
<god-zotac> Flannel:: in that case he could use sed on * in sources.d  also
<asde> certain program could not work in my lubuntu
<Gallomimia> alright geeks extraordinaire.... pissing match over ><
<Flannel> god-zotac: Yes, he should, except for when he shouldn't.  Again, the do-release-upgrade method is much more robust, please don't steer people towards methods that could turn out poorly.
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: might as well stick with ubuntu as debian.. not really that much difference at all in terms of package management, and ubuntu usually has a better selection of packages than debian
<god-zotac> Flannel:: how can it turn out poorly??
<Gallomimia> no we have no reason to reformat the server and start over. that's dumb.
<motherbrain> how is kernel debugging different then fewing what is in dmesg ... is it you have more control and can kprint at each step ,...etc etc
<Gallomimia> alright. here's what do-release-upgrade has yeilded: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Gallomimia> No new release found
<asde> When I click open on txt files nothing happen and also for some programs from the start menu won't open up. I'm using lubuntu. No one in lubuntu channel
<Gallomimia> so.... not all that prefered :(
<Flannel> Gallomimia: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Gallomimia> 10.04
<god-zotac> Flannel:: please don't get a flame war started because i recommend someone the more advanced way to do something over the ubuntu recommended n00b way of doing something.. gosh
<Flannel> Gallomimia: and which version are you trying to get to?
<Gallomimia> and i don't really care about upgrading except that i'm trying to use a perl script which segfaults perl. so i need updates to perl which are in new releases
<Flannel> god-zotac: It's more crude, not more advanced.
<Gallomimia> any version where this script works :P
<god-zotac> ok.. w/e
<Gallomimia> the words you guys are applying to these different methods are subjective, not objective, and biased.
<Flannel> Gallomimia: By default, 10.04 will only upgrade to 12.04 (LTS to LTS), so if you want to upgrade to 10.10 (which isn't LTS) or anything later (10.10 and then to 11.04, and then potentially to 11.10), you'll need to tell it that you're willing to jump off the LTS releases.
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: really it doesn't matter..
<Gallomimia> one takes more skill, and can take less effort
<urfr332gO> Gallomimia, and one is a user and one is a opp choose your words carefully. :)
<int19h> isnt all thats important that the server does as you want it to ?
<xj88> Does anyone here have experience moving away from Unity? I'm just ready to be done with it. Is the modern gnome worth pursuing?
<god-zotac> Gallomimia:: the reason i told you that method, was because you asked me how to do it.. i could have lied and said "i don't know" instead i gave you the method i personally use, and i did clarify that it wasn't the ubuntu preferred method.. so i don't see what this goons issue is
<motherbrain> curious must you recompile the kernel to use Kernel debugging or is their another way like a patch. I really don't want to have to wait for things to recompile / recompile the stuff right now. But if that is the only way then that is the only way
<int19h> xj88: gnome3 is just as bad
<Flannel> Gallomimia: If you can last another two months (until late April), then you'll be able to upgrade straight from 10.04 to 12.04.  But it sounds like you may not have that option.
<friskd> ok thanks god-zotac
<Muelli> xj88: well, you might just give GNOME3 a try. I, for one, like it.
<xj88> Muelli: I like evilwm.
<int19h> gnome3 feels like an obfuscated unity too me
<Flannel> Gallomimia: So, you'll want to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change it from "ask=lts" to "ask=normal", then once you've done that, you can do-release-upgrade to go to 10.10.  Unfortunately, 10.10 does run out of support in April, so you'll likely want to upgrade further.
<manojhans> sorry for budding in...but gnome3 is not that bad...
<JadedJacob> I want my laptop to boot off a 'live install usb' but there is no option in the bios to boot off USB
<Gallomimia> urfr332gO: never speak differently to a human being just because they have more authority than another human being.
<LoganShaw> Hey is this general help channel for ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> int19h, totally different development teams
<Muelli> LoganShaw: yes :)
<Gallomimia> LoganShaw: yes.
<urfr332gO> Gallomimia, lol you will learn that hierarchies exist my friend.
<manojhans> u might need to update your bios
<int19h> i know, i do not like gnome3, unity ive learned to live with. i thought gnome3 looked slick, then i tried to use it.... wow, whadda mess
<Flannel> urfr332gO: That's really not the case.
<god-zotac> urfr332gO::   hierarchy of knowledge means nothing when it comes to channel operator status..
<urfr332gO> Flannel, I know here it doesn't, but the comment was broader.
<LoganShaw> Okay excellent, I would like to dual boot ubuntu with windows 7, but if I remove ubuntu will the bootloader countdown still be there?
<xj88> I hear that Gnome3 has a decent "classic" theme that actually makes it useable. Can anyone verify this?
<god-zotac> urfr332gO:: his comment was for the methods, not for the users. he wasn't meaning an insult
<Gallomimia> urfr332gO: to speak differently to someone just because they have more authority implies that you are speaking to someone without authority in some kind of condescending way, just because they won't be able to reprimand you. this is a foley. as for the heirarchies and such, i choose to ignore them for reasons of my own.
<Muelli> xj88: yeah, that's probably the default ;-) Very classy I'd say
<xj88> Muelli: Cool, thanks. Perhaps I will give that a shot.
<urfr332gO> god-zotac, nor was it taken as such nor my original comment directed as such, it was pure ego on all of your parts.
<Gallomimia> not entirely unfounded, the ego is
<manojhans> @LoganShaw: i dont think it will still be there...after you remove ubuntu
<Gallomimia> thanks for the help so far guys...
<urfr332gO> not that there is anything wrong with that. :)
<LoganShaw> because last time I uninstalled ubuntu the ugly bootloader and countdown timer was still there, the choice was between windows 7 or windows 7.
<urfr332gO> LoganShaw, if you remove ubuntu you will have no boot.
<int19h> LoganShaw: write a default boot loader after you remove ubuntu
<eblume> Hello. I have a headless server install that is using a wired ethernet connector. All of a sudden I can't connect to the internet. I can access the LAN just fine, but can't get out. Other computers on the LAN can get out just fine. Any ideas?
<int19h> or it will remain
<urfr332gO> LoganShaw, unless it is a wubi install.
<int19h> hes talking about grub
<int19h> grub will still be there if he installed ot to the mbr
<urfr332gO> int19h, if you have only W7 and ubuntu grub will not work ig ubuntu is removed, in a dual boot not a wubi.
<LoganShaw> okay so use wubi to avoid grub cruff?
<urfr332gO> if*
<urfr332gO> LoganShaw, no reload tghe ms bootloader to the mbr.
<urfr332gO> the
<int19h> ummmm, yes it will
<urfr332gO> int19h, grub needs the ubuntu grub files to work.
<LoganShaw> okay thanks.
<Gallomimia> lol: "not that there's anything wrong with that"
<urfr332gO> it will nt work on its own unless set up that way, not just mbr load will work. int19h
<eblume> Does anyone have any tips on where to start with diagnosing a (headless - no X11 running) networking issue where LAN works fine but no Internet connection? (Other machines are negotiating the gateway just fine.)
<christinepea777> anyone know how to run sound eXchange in the background? when i type play file.mp3 &    it will start the sox program but in stopped mode and bg won't bring it out.
<int19h> it will come up with a grub prompt at the very least
<int19h> but you never know how people "uninstall" linux
<int19h> its possible he just removed the kernel or something, and os-probe only detected windows 7
<urfr332gO> int19h, but the grub configuration that actually runs the boot will be gone.
<int19h> or he may have used that wubi stuff....
<Muelli> well christinepea777. You can run it in a screen.
<christinepea777> i kind of wanted to run it from the command line
<Muelli> christinepea777: sure, no problem with that. Just run it in a screen.
<Muelli> !info screen | christinepea777
<ubottu> christinepea777: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<int19h> tmux > screen
<urfr332gO> int19h, I addressed that.
<Muelli> yeah, well. I guess I'm a bit oldschool -.-
<Ribose> eep
<int19h> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 508 kB
<User0000> hiiii
<urfr332gO> User0000, welcome to the dungeon muhaha. :)
<int19h> urfr332gO: ive neverthought the "try it out installed in windows!" thing was a good idea. when i first heard about it on the mailing lists, i saw the problems.
<User0000> lol you mean lair?
<christinepea777> alright i'll try tmux.
<Blue1>  I need a good pci sata controller card (NOT PCI-E) -- that works with LInux.  Do NOT need raid.  Suggestions?
<eblume> Last try for tonight. :( Is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot why my linux box can't reach the internet but can reach the LAN, while other computers on the LAN can hit the internet?
<Muelli> well eblume. How do you know that you can't reach the internet?
<urfr332gO> int19h, yeah the devloper himself says don't run long term, it can be transfered to a partition though.
<Blue1> eblume: wireless, or wired?
<LoganShaw> does ubuntu need a swap file even with 8gb of ram?
<int19h> i did try out the wubi thing one time, when i actualy used the uninstaller, the grub loader went away, so i dont know how he uninstalled it, but it shouldnt of left a grub loader giving him the option of windows, and windows
<Blue1> LoganShaw: heavens no
<eblume> Muelli: It is unable to resolve any names or ping any IP addresses that aren't on the local subnet.
<eblume> Blue1: wired.
<Blue1> LoganShaw: if you're swapping 8 g you'v e got serious issues.  I would however maybe make a 2-3G swap file.
<Muelli> eblume: can you pastebin ifconfig -a? and /etc/resolv.conf?
<urfr332gO> int19h, probably had another grub distro is my guess.
<Muelli> eblume: and route -n
<urfr332gO> more then one
<Xeneth> LoganShaw, Swap is also used for hibernate
<eblume> Muelli: sure, stand by
<LoganShaw> ubuntu absolutely needs a swap file? because I was told the swap file should be two times the size of RAM, which is madness I think
<int19h> urfr332gO: possibly
<int19h> LoganShaw: that was an old convention
<JadedJacob> OK, how about this option.
<Muelli> LoganShaw: well. you probably don't need to swap. But I'd better be safe than sorry.
<urfr332gO> LoganShaw, only needed for hibernation or if you have low ram, needs to only be equal to ram generally.
<int19h> now that physical memory is cheap.... you dont need 2x ;)
<Xeneth> LoganShaw, Absolutely?  no.  Recommended. Yes.
<Blue1> LoganShaw: what Muelli said
<int19h> i generaly try to match my physical memory
<eblume> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/TbkD7Phc    - virbr0 is cruft left over from a bridgeutils install, and I'd love to get rid of it. I don't think it's causing this as it's existed before without issue, but yeah, if we can destroy it that would be great.
<int19h> on a workstation
<JadedJacob> Can I boot off a live cd, and than point to the flash drive and boot off that?
<LoganShaw> it is fine in theory but I have an ssd which is why I asked if I could do without swap
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, do you have a windows install perchance?
<JadedJacob> no HDD
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, yes on the cd use plop.
<Muelli> hm eblume. And is 192.168.0.0 your router? I.e. do you have the same router on the box you're currently connected with?
<Xeneth> JadedJacob, The devise to boot from is in the Bios.
<int19h> LoganShaw: try and match your physical memory, unless this is a server your talking about
<eblume> Muelli: My router is 192.168.0.1, and it begins assigning from 192.168.0.2 - the machine in question is 192.168.0.2.
<int19h> LoganShaw: if its a desktop and wont ever be hybernated or anything, you can get away with less easily
<Xeneth> JadedJacob, When you boot, there should be a button you can press to choose.
<eblume> Muelli: and yes, I am typing this on a laptop that is connected to the same router, and this laptop is also SSH'ed in to the broken machine.
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, this will boot a thumb, http://www.plop.at/
<LoganShaw> int19h: okay thanks, sound advice
<Muelli> hm eblume. Because the configured router is .0. Weird.
<Muelli> eblume: what the output of host ubuntu.com 8.8.8.8
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, thumb=a usb
<eblume> Muelli: I agree, that is weird! So far, 'host <...>' is hanging.
<eblume> Muelli: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<JadedJacob> I'VE TRIED plop boot loader, it just freezes
<Muelli> hm eblume. interesting indeed.
<Muelli> eblume: and well, I'd try to add the router by hand for testing purposes, i.e. ip route add 192.168.0.0 dev eth0 or the like. I don't know the correct syntax, it's weird anyway.
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, what is the gpu and cpu on the computer
<urfr332gO> chip and ram
<Muelli> eblume: but after you've smashed two or three keyboards because of the frustration, you'll be able to add a new route and delete the old .0 one.
<eblume> Muelli: is DHCP inserting this bogus .0 router?
<Muelli> eblume: maybe. We don't know yet. Let's do one thing after another. First trying to manually configure the route and check whether that works.
<eblume> Muelli: Ok, so I guess I'll need to dig up the correct incantation to get ip to route to the right address?
<Muelli> eblume: yes. There is "ip" which is supposed to be easy...
<eblume> Muelli: I just rebooted and route -n changed. Would you like to see the new one?
<Xeneth> eblume, are you talking about a cisco rtr with an IOS?
<Muelli> eblume: alternatively, you can try to use "route" but I consider that  even worse.
<Muelli> eblume: yes.
<eblume> Xeneth: No.
<JadedJacob> athlon xp 2200 mobile
<JadedJacob> geforce 4 420 2go
<eblume> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/iGfubU17
<eblume> Xeneth: it's a Motorola SBG6580 or something close to that, a Wireless-N router, although this connection is wireless.
<eblume> router + modem I should say.
<Muelli> ah, interesting eblume. Sure, the old route didn't have a default gateway, stupid me...
<Muelli> eblume: and now it works I presume..?
<eblume> Muelli: is that something we can fix? I'm in the dark here
<eblume> Muelli: oh wow it did I didn't even bother trying! What happened?
<eblume> Muelli: I've rebooted dozens of times.
<eblume> Muelli: not sure why this one fixed everything?!
<Muelli> eblume: now you do have have a default gateway, i.e. the machine that your linux will send packets to in case it doesn't know a better route. And well, the reasons lie in the dark of your copper cables I presume.
<Xeneth> eblume, In line 6, it looks like the 192.168.0.0/24 is being routed to IP 0.0.0.0
<Muelli> eblume: FWIW: I have weird issues with my laptop, i.e. sometimes the kernel doesn't see DHCP packets, although they are on the wire. I doubt that's your issue though.
<eblume> Xeneth: standby, I'll confirm that.
<ksus> #ksus
<eblume> Muelli: no you're probably right. My router decided to completely lose all of its EEPROM today, like a factory reset.
<eblume> Muelli: I'm worried now that it is dieing. :(
<Muelli> eblume: you might want to check NetworkManager for details, i.e. let it produce a log and check it once you have this failure again.
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, hard to tell the chip speed and ram from that info really.
<asde> Anything working to record screen of computer in ubuntu beside recordmydesktop and kazam?
<bobo37773> asde: ffmpeg
<urfr332gO> JadedJacob, I think you may be well below ubuntu running hard to tell though.
<CFHowlett> asde   instanbul also
<eblume> Xeneth: I'm not really sure what to say - it all seems to be working? It sure does LOOK like it's routing 192.168.0.0/28 to 0.0.0.0
<Muelli> asde: GNOME3 does once you press Ctrl+Shift+R.
<eblume> er, /24
<Muelli> asde: you can try Istanbul as well. Quite good, but no sound recording.
<eblume> Muelli: Anyway thanks for your help! I'm very upset that the fix was 'turning it off and on again', 'specially since I did that about a dozen times before I cam here.
<eblume> Muelli: I guess I just needed your healing words.
<Muelli> eblume: heh. Next time, try dhcplient, too.
<Muelli> dhclient that is
<eblume> Muelli: Is that not what Ubuntu uses by default? I'm not familiar.
<hammommah> im using lubuntu and when i type echo $PRINTER i get no listings? yet i can print fine from within xdm and printer is installed correctly
<Muelli> yes eblume, it is. but you can trigger it yourself and watch the output flowing by potentially seeing smth strange.
<Muelli> hammommah: what do you want to achieve?
<justin_> hi
<eblume> Muelli: I see. What would the invocation be for that? It looks... robust.
<Muelli> eblume: dhclient -v
<CFHowlett> justin_   greetings
<Muelli> hammommah: lpstat -a ?
<eblume> Muelli: I assume it would need to be run as root to set up the proper settings on the device?
<Muelli> very correct eblume.
<eblume> Muelli: Ok, thank you very much. Have a nice night/day/appropriate time!
<hammommah> #Muelli its listed there
<justin_> I have a problem. My webcam works great on skype, but when i try to use an internet application like tinychat, it doesn't let me click "accept". If someone could help me solve this problem it would be greatly appreciated
<hammommah> im guessing lubuntu uses $lpstat as deamon instead of $printer
<Muelli> hammommah: I don't think I understand you well. But feel free to ask more and more detailed questions.
<CFHowlett> justin_   see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrDT52xFCGk
<hammommah> im doing module on linux and lession describes how you can echo $printer and get list of avalible printers. its just that command shows no printers listed. i tried echo${tab}{tab} and listed all possible listings and $printer isnt there just wondering why if my printers installed and working correctly
<stiltzkin> Hi folks. Hoping someone here knows a thing or two about Ubuntu's performance with flash media. I experience extremely slow file transfers when using any flash-based device, including thumb drives, camera cards, my phone, etc. Usually for, say, a 400MB file, the first 390MB will copy over in seconds, but the last 10MB appears to take much, much longer - sometimes over a half an hour for instance. Anyone know what causes this and if it
<stiltzkin>  can be fixed?
<Muelli> hammommah: as you've seen: lpstat -a lists you your printers.
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: Does your bios support disabling legacy usb support?
<hammommah> why is it different? is my question
<Muelli> hammommah: why should it?
<Muelli> or better: shouldn't it
<stiltzkin> bobo37773, not sure, is that something that should be disabled?
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: it may improve your transfer speeds
<Muelli> well stiltzkin. I think this is a feature. I guess the everything that's about to be written gets cached. And at some stage it actually needs to be flushed to the device. And when nothing needs to be written to memory but the device only, it might feel like it slows down.
<hammommah> i was under impression these basic shell commands are similar with all flavours of linux? ubuntu uses ipstat instead im guessing
<Muelli> there was a command to show the transfer speed on the actual block device. I forgot which it was though. But, stiltzkin, you might be able to find it and check the i/o rate on the device.
<Muelli> hammommah: instead of what?
<stiltzkin> Muelli, I don't have this problem in Windows with the same devices though. File operations are smooth and actually are a reasonable indication of how long the transfer is going to take. If I remember correctly on previous installations the copy dialog always showed the transfer speed, and it would drop off substantially toward the end of the transfer.
<justin_> thanks CFHowlett, i will check it out
<CFHowlett> justin_   good luck.
<hammommah> hmmm good point. wehy doesnt echo $PRINTER work then?
<Muelli> hammommah: simply because nobody set that environment variable for you. If you want that, export it yourself in your ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile or the like.
<Muelli> stiltzkin: *shrug* Just giving you some hint as to how to debug this issue (if it is one).
<Gitzo> hi
<hammommah> bahahaha i been sitting here too long. i forgot $PRINTER is a shell variable ty very much
<CFHowlett> Gitzo   greetigns
<CFHowlett> *greetings*
<chipotle> so, i just installed windows7 and then ubuntu, and now how do i get grub to let me decide between windows or ubuntu?
<stiltzkin> Muelli, I appreciate it...I just don't think this is a "feature," it really seems like a consistent problem with how flash transfers are handled. I'd think it's my hardware but I've had this problem on several different machines, and several versions of Ubuntu
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: probably a kernel regression. You can look up some grub options for your kernel.
<CFHowlett> chipotle   when you boot, you don't see the grub menu?
<Random833> what's a good password management tool? i tried keepass on mono and didn't like it
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, just for a comment never happens on my setup.
<chipotle> CFHowlett: no
<urfr332gO> Random833, pwgen
<chipotle> sometimes it appears, every other boot it seems
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, so when you copy a large file to a flash drive, it does not freeze up toward the end of the transfer or wait until the very end to do the actual copying?
<Muelli> Random833: seahorse
<Xeneth> chipotle, It should come up with the menu of choices before loading OS..
<Xeneth> chipotle, In Ubuntu, do you see the partition of your windows?
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, no and I have usb2 multiple thumbs and 2 external HD's
<chipotle> Xeneth: it says unallocated
<Muelli> stiltzkin: well. I don't think I have this issue using GNOME. But then again, I don't use that flash media. And I doubt it's a genuine flash problem. Only a special case where actual writing is slow (hence the slowdown with the cache flush)
<CFHowlett> chipotle   chipotle do you multiples hdd's or something?
<chipotle> CFHowlett: now that are plugged in
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, but this is usually media like movies and music if that helps.
<stiltzkin> urfr332gO, interesting. Yeah this only happens to me with flash-based media though, I have plenty of external hard disks that never show this problem.
<Muelli> and yaeh stiltzkin. Your time-left indication might be buggy. So it might be worth reporting a bug.
<Xeneth> chipotle, I am getting the feeling you may have deleted windows partion when installing Ubuntu
<chipotle> Xeneth: how, i resized the partition and installed on the other partition
<chipotle> Xeneth: would grub appear only if i had multiple OSes?
<chipotle> or does it always appear?
<stiltzkin> Muelli, that's what I thought as well, but still...20 minutes to copy 417MB to a flash drive? That is not USB 2.0 speed at all.
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: does the same thing happen if you foramt your flash drive to ext4 or similar?
<Muelli> hm. true stiltzkin. Maybe check whether it's connected via USB 1. lsusb or the like
<stiltzkin> bobo37773, Yes, I believe so.
<urfr332gO> stiltzkin, yeah, mine are all ntfs the hd and fat on the tumbs.
<Gitzo> using wubi..  can you use that to run ubuntu inside windows just as you would in virtualbox?
<Xeneth> chipotle, It does not alway's get installed.  My laptop is Ubuntu only, no grub.  That's why It sounds like the deleted partition, and the unallocated space.
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: Have you tested it?
<Muelli> hm. no. lsusb doesn't seem to help. But you'll figure out.
<chipotle> Xeneth: does grub get installed automatically?
<urfr332gO> Gitzo, wubi runs as a boot not a virtual,
<stiltzkin> bobo37773, not for a while, but I think when I originally had this problem I tried formatting a thumb drive to ext3/ext4 to see if that helped and it did not
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: oh okay gotcha
<Gitzo> urfr332gO: ok
<Xeneth> chipotle, yes, I do not know the details, but it installs automatic with my desktop.
<stiltzkin> bobo37773, in any case that won't help for my phone sdcard, has to be fat32, as do most of my drives for compatibility with Windows :/
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: I had this problem a while back when I had my old laptop. I understand the frustration
<urfr332gO> Gitzo, it is just a file in windows, but you can virtualbox in windows.
<CFHowlett> Gitzo   wubi is NOT a long-term ubuntu solution - so sayeth the developer.
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: I tried everything and there was no solution for me. But, I could not disable legacy usb in my bios either.
<urfr332gO> CFHowlett, hallelujah brother. :)
<CFHowlett> urfr332gO   see the pm
<makara> hi. How can I detect if ubuntu is using my graphics card's capabilities, NVIDIA?
<neersighted> Do you have the drivers  installed?
<neonkidxy> Hey I have a 700mb CD-R how do I burn ubuntu to it?
<Blue1> CFHowlett: got a minute?  the computer I had the notes on how to install the kanji character set died yesterday (bad sata controller) do you still have that old pastebin address?
<CFHowlett> neonkidxy   from windows or ubuntu
<hiexpo> makara, you useing compiz
<chipotle> Xeneth: if it's not installed can i install it?
<neonkidxy> ubuntu
<chipotle> i think the intel boot manager is getting in the way...
<CFHowlett> Blue1   hey what's up
<makara> hiexpo: yes
<neonkidxy> I mean windows
<stiltzkin> bobo37773, I just think it's weird that a) this only happens with flash media, and b) that it always seems to be the same percentage shown on the file copy dialog when it freezes. For a 400MB file it'll be 390MB. For a 300MB file it'll be 290MB. Usually a 10-15MB difference
<hiexpo> than it works
<Xeneth> chipotle, Likely, but would need to ask someone with more knowledge then I.
<hiexpo> makara, compiz = 3d
<Blue1> CFHowlett: computer died overnight before daily backups.
<neonkidxy> The .iso is 709mb and I only have a 700mb CD-R
<CFHowlett> Blue1 you're having a rough weekend...
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, should fit cd have a little of a buffer
<Blue1> neonkidxy: is that the latest release of ubuntu?
<hiexpo> than get a dvd
<makara> hiexpo: I have virtualbox with Win7 and Autocad, but Autocad not using 3D hardware acceleration
<stiltzkin> bobo37773, oh, and the other thing I've tried is using the plain cp command...takes roughly the same amount of time. Far slower than to any hard drive I own.
<Blue1> CFHowlett: and how.   I think I found a pci card that will work -
<CFHowlett> Blue1  seeking the link ...
<neonkidxy> I don't really like the unity interface so I'm going with 10.10, are you sure it'll burn okay?
<makara> hiexpo: VirtualBox settings checkbox for 3D is on
<hiexpo> makara, we don't support windows here
<bobo37773> stiltzkin: I had more luck with cp and rsync when I had this problem then with the gui.
<Escherial> hey, does anyone happen to know of a way to suspend in ubuntu and then restart into windows?
<Blue1> neonkidxy: yeah a cd is plenty big for 10.10
<Escherial> i guess it'd be what people usually call "hibernating", e.g. serializing the contents of RAM to a file to be restored when the OS boots up again
<neonkidxy> The cd only have 700 mb and the .iso is 709 though
<neonkidxy> has*
<Blue1> neonkidxy: which iso for what release?
<neonkidxy> The regular one for 10.10
<CFHowlett> Blue1   this solution still seems to work
<CFHowlett> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/install-japanese-and-korean-in-ubuntu-9-04-a-731217/
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, 10.10 end of life meaning no support April 2012
<Gitzo> is there a commandline software installer lke zypper or yum?
<Blue1> CFHowlett: thank you
<neonkidxy> Well I can go to 10.04
<CFHowlett> Blue1   have fun/be safe
<hiexpo> Escherial, we don't support any windows help here
<Blue1> CFHowlett: no choice - thanks
<CFHowlett> Blue1   also see http://askubuntu.com/questions/23348/do-i-need-to-install-japanese-truetype-font-ume-font
<Blue1> hiexpo: not true:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, yeah go 10.04 it is april 2013.
<neonkidxy> And I just burn it like normal?
<CFHowlett> Gitzo   to install what
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, burn as a image at slow speed.
<Blue1> neonkidxy: no you can't just copy an iso to a cd -- what programme ru using to create the cd?
<hiexpo> that should have never happened
<neonkidxy> Okay, I usually use a flash drive so this is new territory for me.
<Gitzo> CFHowlett: to install anything..  + updates..  im just wondering if there is ?
<neonkidxy> Infra recorder
<Blue1> neonkidxy: than why not use a flash drive - hang on I have a recipe
<Escherial> hiexpo: regardless, it has nothing to do with windows; it could be any other operating system that i'm dual booting
<Escherial> or say that i just want to hibernate the machine and shut it down to conserve power...how would i do that?
<CFHowlett> Gitzo   sudo apt-get install // sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, infra recorder will burn a image just uise slowest speed.
<neonkidxy> The computer I want to put it on won't support booting from a flash drive
<Blue1> neonkidxy: http://pkill-9.com/creating-a-usb-flash-drive-for-a-debian-install/
<Blue1> neonkidxy: then skip the recipe I just gave you
<neonkidxy> I know how to install from a flashdrive
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, you can use plop install it in windows to boot a thumb.
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, http://www.plop.at/
<CFHowlett> neonkidxy   if you're computer won't support usb boot, I'm guess it's older or lower spec.  The alternate installer (text based) might be a better option for you as would possibly xubuntu or lubuntu.
<CFHowlett> *your computer*
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, use unetbootin to load the thumb there is a windows version.
<neonkidxy> I'm burning it at 4x speed, and I've tried those
<urfr332gO> neonkidxy, if you can't boot a thumb your best with a cd really in the long run a a tool.
<urfr332gO> as*
<Blue1> must be an old machine - more then 10 years ago
<bird> hello
<Blue1> howdy tex bird
<CFHowlett> bird   tweet
<bird> This is my first tohere
<Escherial> ok, so apparently the reason i can't hibernate is because i don't have a swap partition. unfortunately, i don't have the ubuntu install cd handy...is there any way i can create a swap partition without it? alternatively, can i just create a swapfile and expect to be able to hibernate?
<CFHowlett> bird   what's your ubuntu question?
<bird> No,think you
<CFHowlett> Escherial   creating partitions can only be done safely while dismounted.  sorry.
<urfr332gO> Escherial, a swap cauld be made if you have a unallocated or make one in home. Not having a disc is not good by the way.
<Blue1> what urfr332gO said
<markSander> Why are there no woman or niggers that use Linux? OK its a know fact that woman have an IQ that is lower then mean. But Ubuntu is retarded easy. I for one want to see more niggers on nix systems. Kind of like a zillion monkeys finally writing Shakespeare. Woman OTOH are just hopeless. Any ideas? Don't use Ubuntu (ArchLinux) but I figured I would find woman and niggers here who are willing to have an open debate on the subject.
<urfr332gO> !op | markSander
<ubottu> markSander: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<CFHowlett> *annnnnnnnnd another troll gets added to the eternal ignore roll*
<Blue1> someone escort him to the exit
<Blue1> How long is forever sir?  it's an eternity.
<tempest> Looks like that IP is a VPN =/
<Escherial> meh :|
<CFHowlett> tempest   how can you tell?
<tempest> CFHowlett I looked it up. Says "Hide My Ass" VPN
<CFHowlett> tempest   lol.  ok, that is a somwehat subtle clue.
<LoganShaw> is ubottu an AI Sentinel?
<smw> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Blue1> uh-oh.  in 5 minutes I revert back to a pumpkin
<smw> LoganShaw, I would say yes
<urfr332gO> !cookie | smw
<ubottu> smw: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Blue1> do they serve donuts?
 * smw wonders if it is a sarcasm cookie but takes it anyways
<urfr332gO> only voodoo donuts.
<tilde_> !exfat
<Blue1> urfr332gO: I've heard of them -- northwest -- seattle or portland I want to say?
<LoganShaw> whoa somebody programmed a pseudo-personality into the sentinel
<urfr332gO> Blue1, Portland I'm 20 blocks from it.
<fluvvell> does anyone know the secret to logging into the Mythbuntu live CD?
<smw> LoganShaw, it is GLaDOS in disguise
<Blue1> urfr332gO: please next time you go there, take a picture for me.
<Zillow> how can I change a username and have it reflect upon everything
<urfr332gO> Blue1, I never go though I wouldn't leave. :)
<Blue1> urfr332gO: we only get the "quality challenged" donuts here.
<smw> fluvvell, it is not supported here. But have you tried the user ubuntu?
<fluvvell> smw, yes but it wants a password
<fluvvell> and its not null
<smw> fluvvell, ubuntu?
<fluvvell> nope
<Blue1> urfr332gO: you don't have to buy a donut, to take a pic.
<smw> fluvvell, check the mythbuntu docs I guess
<fluvvell> well, maybe but it gives a failed to login to failsafe session...
<urfr332gO> Blue1, even better, http://voodoodoughnut.com/index.php
<fluvvell> to be honest it looks like a graphics card failure smw,
<fluvvell> driver i mean
<Blue1> fruit loops on a donut?
<fluvvell> it really annoys me when flagship boot cds don't work for inexperienced users
<Ben64> flagship?
<urfr332gO> Blue1, bacon as well.
<fluvvell> Ben64, ok dumb word
<fluvvell> but its a good product to demo, and it *should* just work!!
<biopyte> hi. i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and there are several issues: First: Why doesnt "Ctrl + left button" grab the window, so it can be dragged around? Second: Why cant I move windows from one desktop to the other using a desktop wall? also sliding from one desktop to the other by touching the edges with the mouse doe not work anymore.
<Ben64> go tell mythbuntu?
<Blue1> oh lord
<fluvvell> Ben64, nobody there to complain to ;-) Thanks for listening.
<biopyte> 11.10 is a disappointment. the classic gnome desktop does not look as good as it used to. gnome3 and unity are inacceptable.
<crizzy> classic gnome sucks. unity ftw
<Blue1> crizzy: let's not start any flame wars
<crizzy> no flame, just opinions
<CFHowlett> Fortunately there are at least 4 other official ubuntu flavors as well as hundreds of other distros.
<biopyte> i'm afraid we have the climax of ubuntu behind us. now comes "fixing things that were not broken" and messing everything up..
<Blue1> what biopyte said
<freshone0> i have no sound how do i corect the problem?
<biopyte> i hope not so
<freshone0> how do i check what is wrong
<Blue1> biopyte: i am on 10.10 and will prolly go to debian rsn (reall soon now)
<crizzy> yes, because debian will save you from gnome3.. not.
<freshone0> no sound on my speakers or head phones
<Blue1> I migrated on of my mahcines to debian - then the sata controller took a dump
<crizzy> gnome2 is EOL and it will disappear from every distro
<Blue1> crizzy: perhaps -- but I know that Linus went to xfce rather then use gnome 3.
<freshone0> iam new to ubuntu please tell me if there is no sound how does one check and correct it
<biopyte> yeah, maybe xfce
<Blue1> freshone0:  System/Administration/System Testing
<biopyte> i never tried it
<crizzy> Blue1: just like xfce is right in the ubuntu repos, apt-get away...
<freshone0> did that it generated a report that failed afew tests
<freshone0> now how to correct it
<Blue1> crizzy: yup.  i may go that route
<biopyte> crizzy, i definitly need a virtual desktop, does xfce have it?
<crizzy> yes
<freshone0> how to check if drivers are ok
<biopyte> ok
<crizzy> it's pretty close to classic gnome2
<biopyte> cool
<Blue1> freshone0: huh?
<biopyte> thx
<Warp4> freshone0 lspci
<tempest> biopyte I am using Debian wheezy at work. We use xfce and have make it look just like Gnome 2.32. Compiz and all. Today Forfox (they called it IW) 10.0.2. For desktops use the Wheezy version. The repos are freash. If you give Unity a chance its not all that bad though.
<freshone0> what is that?
<freshone0> do i type that in the terminal?
<Warp4> freshone0 yes
<Blue1> freshone0: try lspci | grep Audio
<Warp4> freshone0 lspci lists pci devices installed in your system
<biopyte> tempest, thanks,  concerning unity anf gnome3 ... when i see these oversized, baby-style icons ... i'm already fed up
<Blue1> i have been playing with linux mint - I think that might be good for a n00b
<tempest> biopyte if you dont like Unity you wont like Gnome3.
<biopyte> right
<freshone0> it shows:prasad@DIMAC-X:~$  lspci | grep Audio
<freshone0> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Blue1> freshone0: ah good linux at least sees it
<freshone0> and the word audio is in red
<freshone0> ok then why no sound?
<biopyte> tempest, i had such a nice workflow on my previous gnome desktop , but 11.10 f...cked it up
<Blue1> freshone0: yeah no worry about that just highlighed the word
<freshone0> ok now what to do next
<Blue1> freshone0: have you looked at the alsa-mixer
<freshone0> alsa mixer... how?
<Blue1> freshone0: or alsamixer
<Blue1> just type in alsamixer at the command prompt
<freshone0> it shows a graph
<Blue1> freshone0: yes
<Warp4> freshone0 what version of ubuntu?
<Blue1> that was my next question
<freshone0> 11.04
<Blue1> freshone0: was that a clean install, or an upgrade?
<freshone0> upgrade
<Blue1> freshone0: that may be the problem - upgrades are problematic at best --
<freshone0> and it worked fine but my maid shut the pc suddenly so all sound vanished
<Blue1> freshone0: consider backing up /etc/ and /home/   and then doing a clean install
<CFHowlett> silly question, I know, but ... is the sound switch turned on or muted?
<freshone0> how do i get the sound back?
<Blue1> freshone0: see above
<biopyte> still, is there a way to tweak edge flipping again using classic gnome on 11.10. the setting in the compiz manager is fine, still doesnt work.
<biopyte> ?
<CFHowlett> freshone0   is there a sound mute button on your keyboard?
<freshone0> no
<freshone0> and on screen volume is full
<freshone0> i checked sound preferences it is not mute
<Blue1> freshone0: did the alsa mixer show anything muted, or at zero?
<Warp4> freshone0 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744966
<freshone0> internal bar shows no color
<CFHowlett> freshone0   = muted
<Xeneth> night peeps.
<freshone0> the last coloumn in the alsamixer shows no color
<CFHowlett> freshone0   "last one"?  no labels underneath the bar?  let's be precise if possible.
<freshone0> internal label
<Gitzo> wow..   ubuntu is intersting
<CFHowlett> freshone0  Master should be maxed
<Blue1> freshone0: should show green/white/red
<Ububegin> I have added a new opencv.pc file to pkg--config.. but I still see the old pkg--config.. How do i update/refresh it to the new one w/o restarting the computre
<freshone0> master = green white
<freshone0> pcm=green white red
<CFHowlett> freshone0   I'm pretty sure "internal" is the PC Beep, i.e. system sounds.  Have you tried a video or music cd?
<Blue1> Ububegin: sudo apt-get update follwed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<freshone0> mic green white red
<Blue1> what about pcm?
<Blue1> okay pumpkin time
<Blue1> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Ububegin> Blue1 : Think it is a wrong solution... didnt work
<Blue1> Ububegin: you can also use synaptic to remove/re-install a package -- or apt-get to remove or purge a package
<Ububegin> Blue1 : sorry, let me rephrase the question.. I have the default opencv 2.1 by Ubuntu.. I have installed the new one opencv2.3 from the tar.gz.. Anyone knows how to configure it for pkg-config.... I just copied the new opencv.pc file onto the /usr/lib/pkgconfig folder
<nn52> hello
<nn52> i've problem with WiFi USB Adapter ( Edimax) => http://wklej.to/TaC5M | in Wirless Networks: Disconnected ;(
<urfr332gO> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LoganShaw> how to trigger the SENTINEL into saying things?
<urfr332gO> nn52, Edimax isl isted on the bots page not sure if it is your model though.
<nn52> EW-7711USn
<E-nigma> Hello all
<nn52> The problem is that: Network applet does not show the available networks. It says only: Disconnected
<urfr332gO> nn52, you will have to look yourself really, personally since usb wifi is cheap I would get one that works out of the box.
<nn52> on box is : Support Windows 2k/Xp/Vista/7,Linux,Mac 10.4.x and above
<elisa87> hello. are you aware of any room related to machine learning or information retrieval?
<urfr332gO> nn52, about 300 or more linux distros though, the bots page gives a list of ones that work that one is not there.
<urfr332gO> nn52, does not mean you can't get it to but your hill to climb really. :)
<Guest88535> test from irssi
<ubuntu_dream2k2> hi
<LoganShaw> hello
<ubuntu_dream2k2> im installing 10.04 LTS server
<ubuntu_dream2k2> and its taking a long time at "wiping swap area...."
<ubuntu_dream2k2> hi loganshaw
<Yancho_> guys is it possible to check if a cd has a 32 bit version or a 64 bit version please?
<ubuntu_dream2k2> anyone can throw some light
<jaytee77> wow no hot ladies here huh?
<borkedhelix> does openldap only allow connections from localhost by default for some reason?
<borkedhelix> I just installed an openldap server, and I can connect to it from localhost, but not remotely
<Engin> is it recommended to upgrade kernel on a ubuntu server ? if so, why they are held back by default ?
<Engin> 1400 users and no one talking ?
<urfr332gO> Engin, hey most are idling. :)
<LoganShaw> it's quiet time, the AI said so
<jaytee77> any hot florida ladies wanna chat?
<jaytee77>  8-)
<urfr332gO> jaytee77, wrong channel.
<jaytee77> o
<jaytee77> k
<jaytee77> ;p
<jaytee77> what channel
<jaytee77> ?
<urfr332gO> jaytee77, no idea
<jaytee77> ty
<jaytee77> new here,srry
<Engin> wow, a system with 300 days uptime... was telling me reboot required... i rebooted.. now plymouthd consuming 100% CPU, slowing it down
<dejoker> vb b b
<malkauns> Engin, dont reboot it next time :P
<haylo> ok so i slimed down my ubuntu install to just openbox and fglx and remastersys- but i  accideantly have no sound- brobably deleted all the sound stuff? is there an easy fix for this? i am 4 generations in to a new iso. alsamixer does not work right
<haylo> like install magical-ubuntusoundsystem?
<nathaneltitane> pulseaudio
<haylo> yeah i installed that it shows its running but no sound
<T_H_X> love pulse
<nathaneltitane> open terminal
<nathaneltitane> alsamixer
<nathaneltitane> pump all gauges to max
<haylo> no alsamixer
<haylo> maybe i need backports?
<nathaneltitane> so install the alsa
<nathaneltitane> you should verify dependencies before purging
<haylo> yeah
<haylo> its installed oh well maybe i will have to start over :(
<nathaneltitane> no
<nathaneltitane> look into the mixer stuff first
<haylo> i cant open it. it says alsa is installed but alsamixer brings nothing up command not found
<haylo> ah i opned it with sudo
<Seryth> I'm just trying openbox for the first time, and I'm trying to use obmenu to configure, but when I run "obmenu" from terminal I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/858879/ I've tried purging it and installing again, same thing....what could I do? Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit.
<haylo> everythings all the way up and nothing. maybe the user  is not set up right in my remastered iso
<haylo> i can only get into alsamixer with sudo alsamixer
<NoOova> what different is in /etc/timezone  and /etc/localtime
<manojhans> hi
<manojhans> i have this problem. my bluetooth adapter.s are not found..
<manojhans> i m on HP laptop
<xxxxxx> Hello
<JDizzle> hey
<Rurd2di_> hey
<Rurd2di_> how can i tell onceiric upgrade to fuck off my console scree\n?
<Rurd2di_> *screen
<bazhang> Rurd2di, no cursing here
<Rurd2di> k
<bazhang> care to restate Rurd2di
<Rurd2di> i just dont wanna see upgrade to oneiric thing anymore
<Rurd2di> as i will never do it
<bazhang> Rurd2di, in the update manager?
<Rurd2di> from console
<Rurd2di> ssh
<Rurd2di> i mean
<bazhang> Rurd2di, whats the exact message you are seeing
<Rurd2di> New release 'oneiric' available.
<Rurd2di> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<Rurd2di> lol
<Rurd2di> annoyin
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undeclaredx> I'm having some issues with samba.  I set the auth-type to user, but it's not actually able to log in. Does anyone know what this problem might be?
<sgo11> hi, how to install apache mod-security module in ubuntu 11.10?  I tried : apt-get install libapache-mod-security mod-security-common. it gives me error: libapache-mod-security : Depends: libapache2-modsecurity but it is not going to be installed.
<oCean> Rurd2di: check the /etc/update-motd.d/ directory, there's a couple of script that update the motd file: 91-release-upgrade does the check for available updates
<Rurd2di> oCean: can i delete it?
<Rurd2di> without harming the os
<oCean> Rurd2di: I added an exit 0 on the 2nd line..
<Rurd2di> at the end?
<Sakuya> I have a simple question about ram timings. What would be the best channel to ask about that or is here okay?
<oCean> Rurd2di: you can probably delete it, but since I'm not sure if anything else is going to complain about missing files I edit it like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/858918/
<Rurd2di> http://paste.ubuntu.com/858918/
<metabaron_> Hi all. What's up with the SYSV (init.d) vs Upstart? The default runlevels for example "sendsig" seems to be wrong in rc6.d
<Rurd2di> oops
<DJones> Sakuya: Possibly ##hardware might be the best channel for that
<undeclaredx> I'm having some issues with samba.  I set the auth-type to user, but no user is able to log in, even if I manually set it to valid users = name_of_user_here for that share.. Does anyone know what this problem might be?
<Sakuya> Thanks DJones
<metabaron_> As a result to this filesystems doesn't get unmounted like they should (Ohh... yes... running Lucid)
<nomad_fr> Hi
<Rurd2di> thanks oCean
<Rurd2di> that fixed it for good
<Rurd2di> :D
<Rurd2di> no more update warning
<Sakuya> DJones: Thanks again for directing me to that channel. Didn't know it existed but they were able to help me no problem =D
<nomad_fr> I've got some trouble with my user on ubuntu 11.10. It seems that there choice of session isn't record... Each time they log on with gdm they have to choose xfce or gnome or kde, i want that this choise to be record
<DJones> Sakuya: Your welcome
<devpilot> which IM Client is best on ubuntu?
<god-zotac> devpilot:: that could vary based on opinion
<crizzy> empathy / pidgin are fine
<Yancho_> pidgin for me
<god-zotac> devpilot:: try out empathy or gaim and make the decision
<god-zotac> err not gaim but pidgin ;)
<devpilot> I tried Empathy and Pidgin both have some bugs, some pros and cons
<LoganShaw> do they both put your passwords in super secured, NSA-approved plaintext files?
<god-zotac> lol
<devpilot> god-zotac: I liked pidgin more bcoz i.m using it for long time, but Empathy have mice interface ;)
<devpilot> *nice
<undeclaredx> hehe
<god-zotac> empathy has came a long way i agree. but pidgin interface hasn't really changed a lot.. some people like things that change, and some people like things to stay as close to the same as possilbe..  diff strokes for diff folks ;)
<devpilot> lol :D
<god-zotac> with empathy being maintained by the gnome project, i wouldn't expect it to stay anywhere near the same for very long ;)
<metabaron_> Do anyone have a clue how to restore the SYSV runlevels? Running Lucid. Do I need to do this manually?
<devpilot> god-zotac: U mean the bugs and enhancement will be quicker for Empathy
<Guest72262> hey
<god-zotac> devpilot:: i mean that the interface is liable to change in the next release to  be completely different than what it is now
<devpilot> Oh
<Guest72262> whats empathy?
<devpilot> Guest72262: Empathy is a IM client
<metabaron_> Guest72262: empathy is a instant messaging client
<god-zotac> Guest72262:: it is an instant messenger based on gtk+ and telepathy
<Guest72262> interesting
<Guest72262> is it like this i mean with the anynonimity
<Guest72262> or do you not need a tor or something like vidalia
<god-zotac> Guest72262:: what is anonymous about: ~Servo@c-68-80-154-240.hsd1.de.comcast.net
<kalim0j0> anyone use cryptkeeper ?
<devpilot> I like the speech bubble style chat on  Empathy, Is there something on pidgin to get such style
<metabaron_> Guest72262: your host is known to us. You will need to register to get a "hidden" host. But then you are registered...
<god-zotac> devpilot:: yea thats one of the slickest features in empathy i agree
<god-zotac> hidden host being a cloak. and you will need to get that in ##Freenode
<Guest72262> gotcha
<god-zotac> may just be #Freenode
<Guest72262> how do i register?
<dddbmt> Which clients is there for running Skype chat under ubuntu?
<god-zotac> Guest72262:: /msg nickserv register help
<Myrtti> as interesting as comparing different IM clients is, could we move back to Ubuntu support issues and questions? I'm afraid that part is being neglected now.
<DJones> !register | Guest72262
<ubottu> Guest72262: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dddbmt> I don't  want the "Skype" program as it is a piece of shitty software.
<Myrtti> !language | dddbmt
<ubottu> dddbmt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nomad_fr> I've got some trouble with my user on ubuntu 11.10. It seems that there choice of session isn't record... Each time they log on with gdm they have to choose xfce or gnome or kde, i want that this choise to be record
<Myrtti> dddbmt: Skype is proprietary protocol, if you want to call others using Skype, you need Skype.
<god-zotac> dddbmt:: skype uses a proprietary protocol, i'm not aware of any clients that will connect to skype network without breaking their licensing
<devpilot> dddbmt: Skype have there own client on ubuntu
<metabaron_> Are there any limitations for webchat users here?
<god-zotac> has google ever done anything with gizmo since it purchased it?
<undeclaredx> Nobody can help me? Been asking the same question for like half an hour..  I have a samba login (only one is valid for this share), security = user, and no matter what I type, the l/p will not work.  Even tried local machine, no go.
<oCean> god-zotac: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<Myrtti> undeclaredx: you made a smbpassword?
<god-zotac> metabaron_:: limitations with the client not being a full IRC client yes, as far as just chatting and using the server commands no
<oCean> metabaron_: on the freenode network? Ask in #freenode channel
<undeclaredx> Myrtti: no, I was hoping user would use the unix auth? I have to make an smbpassword?
<god-zotac> oCean:: wow, my BAD
<metabaron_> Ok oCean god-zotac: thanks and sorry
<dddbmt> god-zotac, Not even if I'm only interested in the chat part of skype? Not talking.
<undeclaredx> Myrtti: so security = user does not rely on unix auth? my bad..
<kalim0j0> anyone use cryptkeeper ?
<Myrtti> undeclaredx: the exact command is smbpasswd actually, I haven't used it for a while but you might find more information on it yourself
<kalim0j0> anyone know how strong encfs is ?
<undeclaredx> weird
<resident> O.O wats cryptkeeper
<Myrtti> dddbmt: all implementations I've seen require you to have Skype client installed and running, even if you are using some other client to interact with that
<kalim0j0> resident: its a frontend gui for encfs
<Seryth> I'm just trying openbox for the first time, and I'm trying to use obmenu to configure, but when I run "obmenu" from terminal I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/858879/ I've tried purging it and installing again, same thing....what could I do? Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit.
<resident> trilliam on windows can connect to skype
<resident> w/o skype running
<god-zotac> trillian is available for linux too isnt it?
<resident> i do not recall
<Seryth> It is
<ServoVonServo> so i should be hidden now that im registered?
<ServoVonServo> so im hidden now?
<oCean> ServoVonServo: no, you need to ask for a cloak in #freenode channel
<god-zotac> ServoVonServo:: no you don't have a cloak
<devpilot> :D
<undeclaredx> Myrtti: heh that instantly worked.. wish someone could have told me that awhile ago ;)
<god-zotac> ServoVonServo:: see how EdwardIII had the unaffiliated/edward123  ?  that's a cloak.. it hides his IP/domain name
<extender> I'm trying to forward a port to an internal address, not sure where I'm going wrong, what's the best tool for this using ubuntu server?
<kalim0j0> anyone know how strong encfs is ?
<ServoVonServo> how do i get a cloak
<oCean> ServoVonServo: again, ask in #freenode, not here
<god-zotac> extender:: do you have a firewall outside the box that runs nat?
<god-zotac> extender:: or is your server using iptables with nat and acting as a gateway?
<extender> god-zotac: the server is DMZed
<Jan_-> hello, I have a problem, I have a encrypted home folder from previous account that I can not access, how to access it? I have the pass phrase and password written down when it said to do so :D
<extender> god-zotac: but I'm on the internal network
<god-zotac> extender:: then you will need to set up your server to be a gateway and use nat, and then use iptables to forward ports to each machine
<swaikar> ritz, ping
<extender> god-zotac: I'm only trying to set a single rule
<god-zotac> extender::  i have a nat/dns/dhcp system set up on my server, if you would like me to pastebin the iptables rules with comments i use i don't mind
<extender> god-zotac: that might help
<undeclaredx> Myrtti: much appreciated.
<Myrtti> undeclaredx: np
<god-zotac> extender:: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557406/
<manisabri> Hi guys . I have a pen tablet, and a dual monitor setup in 11.04 , who can I restrict my pen movement only to one monitor?
<extender> I just want to forward 192.168.1.116:8888 to 192.168.56.101:80
<god-zotac> extender you will first want to get nat up
<extender> god-zotac: for 1 rule?
<god-zotac> extender:: set the external modem or whatever to forward port 8888 to your dmz'd server
<extender> god-zotac: everything goes to the server
<god-zotac> and then set a rule to forward to port 80 on machine 101 like:  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -i ${WAN} -j DNAT --to 192.168.56.101
<god-zotac> extender::  $WAN being your interface for the external network, usually eth0
<extender> here is what I did
<extender> god-zotac: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 8888 -j DNAT --to 192.168.56.101:80
<ServoVonServo> now cloaked
<extender> god-zotac: sudo iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.56.101 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<ServoVonServo> does anyone know of a good jailbreak program for an ipod touch running ios 4.3.5
<ikonia> ServoVonServo: sorry, no jailbreaking applications on ubuntu
<god-zotac> extender:: don't think iptables takes rules in the form of ipaddress:port
<ServoVonServo> gotcha
<_nullthree> hi
<ServoVonServo> eh ill figure something out
<god-zotac> extender:: that may work, but you may need to just add a simple forward --dport 80
<ServoVonServo> i have other systems with other os' on them so i could try those
<ikonia> ServoVonServo: they would be supported in other IRC channels
<extender> god-zotac: overwhelmed got an example?
<ServoVonServo> yea im worried i wont be cloaked on other servers
<ikonia> ServoVonServo: you will be cloaked on any freenode server
<ServoVonServo> ohhh
<ikonia> ServoVonServo: any questions regarding things such as cloaking can be resolved in #freenode
<ServoVonServo> ok so any server nice
<ServoVonServo> alright ill shut up now lol
<god-zotac> extender:: are people going to be connecting to your ip on port 8888 from the internet?
<extender> god-zotac: yes
<god-zotac> and you want that forwarded to port 80 on the subnet?
<extender> god-zotac: DMZ gets it to the server
<extender> god-zotac: server needs to redirect to 56.101
<ritz> swaikar,  hi
<god-zotac> extender:: for the nat rule you mentioned to work you will need to add a masquerade
<extender> god-zotac: I don't have  a clue where to add a masquerade
<n3uron_> Hi guys. How can i detect if my system is muxed or muxless?
<god-zotac> extender:: the script i pasted has that too ;)
<extender> god-zotac: I'm just googling examples and trying to get something to work
<extender> god-zotac: I don't want it to nat everything
<god-zotac> extender:: pm me and ill help you
<wolfric> how can i install and activate restricted drivers by commandline? I saw that it mentioned "broadcom sta" in the restricted drivers window
<ndlovu> can anyone help me diagnose a mobile broadband issue (ubuntu 11.10)? After startup, if I plug in my 3g modem (USB), the connection shows up in Network Manager; but if the computer suspends, on wakeup, no amount of plugging in or out will get it to show up again. to connect, I have to restart.
<wolfric> so i apt-get install broadcom-sta-common and broadcom-sta-source and restarted but it didn't activate them. i had to go to the restricted drivers window and click activate. I need to know as i'm building a live cd with them
<anders_at> Hi. I have some questions regarding the ubuntu training courses. IS there a separate IRC room for that?
<ikonia> anders_at: not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> anders_at: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be the best place.
<anders_at> ok, I#ll try it there. Thanx
<ServoVonServo> anyone know were i can find a good darknet site?
<ikonia> ServoVonServo: you understand this channel is for ubuntu linux support yes ?
<Chipzzz> i'm having a log of trouble with a bind9 server... been trying to get it to work for days... are there any experts on the subject around?
<Chipzzz> (lot)
<ikonia> Chipzzz: just ask the question
<Tigerwolf> i want my tower to run ubuntu but one or the other fails to work properly
<ServoVonServo> ikonia sorry i have a couple things open i think i posted in the wrong window
<ServoVonServo> but since im now focused on this i did have a WINE question
<ikonia> ServoVonServo: #winehq is the wine support channel (FYI)
<Tigerwolf> the cd setting is good on the tower
<Chipzzz> ikonia: after a couple of days, i'm pretty much out of questions... looking more for inspiration, i think, but thanks :-)
<fidel> Tigerwolf: whats the problem?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: how do you expect me to help you when you won't say what the question/problem is ?
<ServoVonServo> thanks ikonia :)
<Tigerwolf> linux fails to load on boot up
<Tigerwolf> after wubi
<Chipzzz> lol... in a nutshell, the bind9 server isn't resolving hosts
<fidel> not used to wubi myself - cant help you sorry. but try to mention the real problem - in best case with error output etc
<fidel> meta-questions usually dont help in irc ;)
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok - so what have you done to resolve this ? how are you testing, are there any errors, you need to give details if you are expecting help
<Tigerwolf> ok i tryed the cd it has a problem loading the stuff
<darrenlooby> Hello, I have an internal and external network. All internal IPs start with 10.*
<darrenlooby> How do I block access using IP Tables to anything that doesn't start with 10.*
<Tigerwolf> it has hundreds of errors loading this and that
<Tigerwolf> i know the dl is complete
<ikonia> Tigerwolf: have you tried ubuntu firewall ?
<ikonia> !ufw > darrenlooby
<ubottu> darrenlooby, please see my private message
<ikonia> Tigerwolf: sorry that was for darrenlooby
<ikonia> darrenlooby: have you tried ubuntu fire wall ? (ufw)
<fidel> Tigerwolf: what is your main goal to install ubuntu? why would you need wubi for that?
<darrenlooby> ikonia, I'm using UFW, yes.
<MonkeyDust> Tigerwolf  wubi, you say?
<fidel> Tigerwolf: have you tested if a ubuntu-live-cd works on that system?
<Tigerwolf> wubi was my second option
<Tigerwolf> and on boot up
<Tigerwolf> it failed to load linux
<darrenlooby> ikonia, I just don't know how to describe a range like that.
<MonkeyDust> Tigerwolf  a live cd is more adviced than wubi
<fidel> Tigerwolf: in some cases you might need to change the booting parameters - this is where the voodoo usualy begins for starters
<Chipzzz> ikonia: i've tested the files & zones with named-checkconf & named-checkzone and they are valid but I'm trying to get it to provide A records for virtual hosts on the machine & it doesn't forward them upstream...
<Tigerwolf> so im thinking its my tower hates linux
<Salehi> i use ubuntu 12.4 -when i play video >x kill and logout - What can I do?
<Tigerwolf> its old enought to use all hardware
<Chipzzz> I put it in debug mode with rndc and saw that it is refusing requests to resolve the hosts
<fidel> Salehi: no 12.04 support inhere
<MonkeyDust> Tigerwolf  maybe the tower just hates wubi
<fidel> Salehi: afaik there is #ubuntu+1 or something
<YohanMeister>  hi all. I have 3 identical make/model drives in my machine and am trying to identify which might correspond to sda (the first drive). The way they are listed is:  "pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-2:0:0:0"  "pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-1:0:0:0"  and  "pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-0:0:0:0". Does anyone know about this?
<Tigerwolf> but live cd does about the same
<MonkeyDust> Tigerwolf  almost, but not quite
<MonkeyDust> it *looks* the same
<Tigerwolf> could it be in the motherboard settings or bios?
<MonkeyDust> the problem is wubi
<Tigerwolf> ok
<MonkeyDust> better use a live cd
<Tigerwolf> ill try live cd agian
<MonkeyDust> Tigerwolf  what went wrong with the live cd?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: also, dig only works for a master host... the slaves all return server errors...  at the moment, i think i have the db files pretty messed up from trying so many theories, but i can straighted that out, give some clue as to why it's being so difficult :-)
<Chipzzz> (given some clue)
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok - lets do some basic questions
<Chipzzz> k... lemme log into the machine...
<ikonia> Chipzzz: 1.) is this hosted in a data center on a home DSL/broadband style line ?
<darrenlooby> ikonia, any ideas?
<ikonia> darrenlooby: you'll need to subnet it down, 10.* is a massive range
<ikonia> darrenlooby: so for example, 10.11.216.10/24
<RiotingPacifist> suspend resume started failing the other day for me, I've tested on a kernel I know it worked on(3.0.0-15), the current one (3.0.0-16) and a newer one (3.3.0-rc4), it tends gets to a black screen on suspend then just hangs (if i use no_console_suspend, it says something about kworker being blocked) any idea what the cause could be?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: it's a friend's machine in his office with a high speed connection (70mb)... fixed ip, no router in the middle
<darrenlooby> ikonia, so, basically I'm going to need better data as to what IPs I'm expecting?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: are you trying to resolve things internally on his netowrk, or from the public internet
<head_victim> tci
<ikonia> darrenlooby: well 10.0.0.0/24 would be a HUGE network range, you can do that if you want, I suspect it's not what you want to do though
<ikonia> darrenlooby: try subnetmask.info for working out your ranges/masks
<ikonia> darrenlooby: but basically thats how you do it, 10.1.2.0/8 for example, for an 8 bit mask of the 10.1.2.0 network
<darrenlooby> ikonia, I'm fine with the big range for now. When I learn more, I can focus in... would it work if I put 10.0.0.0/24
<ikonia> darrenlooby: suerw
<ikonia> sure
<darrenlooby> ikonia, I can work on reducing the range as I move forward. Thanks for your help :D
<Chipzzz> ikonia: the object is to get 3 virtual named servers connected to a single ip accessible on the internet
<ikonia> darrenlooby: no problem
<ikonia> Chipzzz: are you expecting these to ac as proper authoritive name servers ?
<ikonia> "act"
<wolfric> how can i install and activate restricted drivers by commandline? I saw that it mentioned "broadcom sta" in the restricted drivers window
<wolfric> so i apt-get install broadcom-sta-common and broadcom-sta-source and restarted but it didn't activate them. i had to go to the restricted drivers window and click activate. I need to know as i'm building a live cd with them
<Chipzzz> ikonia: i don't really care, but don't i have to in order to make their canonical names available to the net?
<darrenlooby> ikonia, so I don't break it... do I need to do that "allow" first, and then "disallow"?
<darrenlooby> ikonia, or is there a "not" type clause?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: sorry, you need to care
<ikonia> darrenlooby: the rules are iptables, so think of it as a table, the query will go down the table of rules and match the first one it matches
<ikonia> Chipzzz: are you expecting people to be able to visit say www.yourdomain.com that is on the public internet and it work ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: yes, that's why i think it has to be authoritative
<darrenlooby> So, I would do "sudo ufw allow from 10.0.0.0/24 "
<Chipzzz> doesn't it?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok - so then you are correct it needs to be authoritative
<ikonia> Chipzzz: in that case you need to register the IP address / hostnames of the name servers you want to act as authoritive with the TLD name service registrar
<Chipzzz> ikonia: done and done... the name servers at the registrar all point to a name server at one of my domains
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok - so can you give me the public address of one of your name servers so I can run a test against it ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: ns1.shadyapps.com
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok - so the domain server appears tobe listening "ok" on the net
<ikonia> Chipzzz: can you give me one of the domains you want to resolve on this machine ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: sirjeffx.com
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok
<ikonia> Chipzzz: perfect, so they appear to be listening for that domain also, so at a top level, you look all good to go, so the issue must be with your local name server config
<ikonia> Chipzzz: can you pastebin your configs please ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: k... hang on while i gather them...
<darrenlooby> ikonia, I've added the accept and turned default to deny. Now it's just timing out when I try and ssh via an internal connection... do you think that this is because the range is too large?
<ikonia> darrenlooby: possibly
<ikonia> darrenlooby: what ip are you on internally
<darrenlooby> ikonia,  10.176.94.55
<ikonia> darrenlooby: and what was the deny rule you did
<darrenlooby> Looking at what we've got so far - the internal IPs are starting 10.176.* and 10.177.*
<goku886> ciao
<darrenlooby> ikonia, "sudo ufw allow from 10.0.0.0/24"
<ikonia> darrenlooby: so that should cover your range, hang on
<Pumpkin-> 10.0.0.0/24 doesn't sound right. That is just 10.0.0.0 to 10.0.0.255.
<ikonia> Pumpkin-: yes, /24 isn't right
<ikonia> I'm just gettin the info from subnetmask.info
<Pumpkin-> 10.176.0.0/15 sounds more like it
<ikonia> Pumpkin-: I didn't have 10.176, just 10.*.*.* hence trying to make it wide
<Pumpkin-> or 10.0.0.0/8 then :)
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> darrenlooby: /8 is better
<ikonia> Pumpkin-: thanks
<darrenlooby> Awesome, cheers
<darrenlooby> That's working now
<ikonia> darrenlooby: http://www.subnetmask.info/
<ikonia> darrenlooby: very useful
<darrenlooby> ikonia, Pumpkin-  cheers
<darrenlooby> ikonia, Pumpkin- I've now opened up all ports to internal - trying to work out how to limit to 22 and 3306 in combination with that allow
<ikonia> darrenlooby: -dport
<Chipzzz> ikonia: sorry to keep you waiting... http://paste.ubuntu.com/859013/
<ikonia> Chipzzz: not a problem
<darrenlooby> So, do I deny -22?
<ikonia> darrenlooby: I thought you wanted to accept 22 ?
<goku8866> ciao
<ikonia> Chipzzz: I'm going to ask a stupid question here, but I don't see your domains in that file at all, I see the zone files cut and paste into that file, but that'sn ot how you set it up
<darrenlooby> ikonia, yea. Getting confused again. Don't worry, I think I've got it sorted now
<fAz4> is there any plan for replacing X by wayland in 12.04 ?
<ikonia> fAz4: there was supposed to be a technology preview of wayland in 12.04 but I don't think it made it in
<MonkeyDust> fAz4  not yet in 12.04
<fAz4> MonkeyDust: what about future ?
<ikonia> fAz4: #ubuntu+1 is for 12.04 discussion, no-one knows what's in beyond that
<fAz4> thanks
<Chaitanya_> What is the alternative to Autocad in ubuntu?
<undeclaredx> Windows
<undeclaredx> lol
<undeclaredx> nah well
<LjL> Chaitanya_: i'm afraid there isn't really a comparable alternative :\
<undeclaredx> Autocad is a very specific app, I didn't even know they made it for ubuntu
<ikonia> Chipzzz: cad programs are really very scarce and limited
<undeclaredx> Mostly, you'd have to switch to Windows or Mac OS
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Chaitanya_: ^
<undeclaredx> there is however, one.. but it's not for autocad specifically
<undeclaredx> well a few, but they are modelling, not autocad
<ikonia> sorry Chipzzz, let me know when you are back, I can see issues with your bind setup
<LjL> Chaitanya_: some CAD programs are qcad, varkon, pythoncad, sagcad
<Chaitanya_> Ljl, thank you. I will check them out and come back here. Have a nice day!  :)
<Chaitanya_> ikonia, Ok. :(
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, is it advisable to remove all traces of Unity from Oneiric (apt-get remoe .*unity.*)?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: that would explain a lot... (b/t/w/ i had an entry for sirjeffx.com in named.conf.local, but it got lost in the messing around)... any help would be appreciated...
<himawijaya> tes
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok, well, I can go through this with you
<ikonia> Chipzzz: do you have the config file in front of you ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: yes, it's just a bunch of includes
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok look at lines 8 - 12
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that the line that says "how the domain shadyapps.com"
<ubuntu-guy> hi
<ikonia> Chipzzz: as you can see it points to a file "/etc/bind/db.shadyapps.com" that contains your zone date for shadyapps.com
<ikonia> Chipzzz: follow ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: yes...
<crizzy> Mayazcherquoi: if you don't use it you can remove it..
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok, so that's all good, scroll down to lines 44, until the bottom of the config
<Mayazcherquoi> crizzy: But I mean the whole thing?
<crizzy> Mayazcherquoi: if you don't use it, sure you can remove it :)
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that data is zone data, you don't put zone data in the config file, you put that in the zone file,
<Mayazcherquoi> crizzy: It'll also uninstall gnome-session, but I use gnome-shell? :s
<ikonia> Chipzzz: you put a line like lines 8 - 12 to say "host this domain, and look at this file for the zone data"
<abhinavmehta> how to generate public-private key pair, using auto(eg. command line args) passphrase…using openssl?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: then you put the zone data in the file you pointed at,
<ikonia> Chipzzz: in your example, you don't have the lines that say "host this domain" you've just dumped the zone data into the config file
<ikonia> Chipzzz: follow ?
<ubuntu-guy> I don't see the Location bar... where it is, where is the file browser menu ?
<crizzy> Mayazcherquoi: should not matter.. you can install gnome-session back anyway afterwards if it was necessary
<Mayazcherquoi> crizzy: Okay
<Mayazcherquoi> crizzy: Ta :)
<crizzy> Mayazcherquoi: actually i don't think gnome-shell/gnome3 uses gnome-session at all
<crizzy> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-classic-gnome-session-lands-in.html hmm
<Chipzzz> ikonia: i must be looking at the wrong file... line 44 is the beginning of a reverse dns file (db.70), isn't it?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859013/
<ikonia> Chipzzz: lets look at the same reference
<pokuy> crizzy, do you know what is the linux help channel on xchat?
<crizzy> no
<ikonia> pokuy: what are you looking for /
<Chipzzz> ikonia: it is the same file... from what i was reading, i thought that was a reverse dns entry
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok, lets try again
<pokuy> ikonia, linux help center and ubuntu hel center
<ikonia> pokuy: you are in an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> Chipzzz: so lines 8 - 12, got them ?
<pokuy> ah... isee how about in linux mint help?
<undeclaredx> using samba, is there any way to join 4 paths into one samba share?
<ikonia> pokuy: that is on a different IRC network, not freenode
<kinglet> hello all, i want to install ubuntu on my laptop and i got busybox error! (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. is this bcuz of my H.D.D?
<stephanb> undeclaredx: you could use symlinks
<pokuy> ikonia, ah ok thanks man
<undeclaredx> stephanb: I guess, but it'd take a while
<undeclaredx> actually not that long
<ikonia> pokuy: all detailed on the mint website
<undeclaredx> a small ln -s shell script would be fairly easy, actually
<Chipzzz> ikonia: yes, master zone, specifies the db file, allows transfer to a secondary ns... right?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: correct, so in your head tick that as "that is how you define a zone"
<ikonia> Chipzzz: so we both agree that is a good entry yes ?
<pokuy> ikonia, ok thanks
<undeclaredx> stephanb: but is there any non-artificial ways...
<Chipzzz> ikonia: lol... so far, so good... and named-checkzone agreed with us that it was ok :-)
<stephanb> undeclaredx: what exactly do you want to do? share 4 directorys as one on samba?
<undeclaredx> pretty much
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok so that 1 entry hosts the zone data for shadyapps.com, show me where in the config file you specify "host the data for sirjeffx.com"
<undeclaredx> It's just annoying to navigate to 4 different places for the same context
<stephanb> undeclaredx: well you dont even need a script for that, i think it will just work out fine and be the most convenient way to do it
<undeclaredx> yeah I guess
<undeclaredx> for directory in *: ln -s /basedir/$directory /otherdir/$directory
<undeclaredx> I think that's right
<undeclaredx> just add quotes
<undeclaredx> one line too lmao
<stephanb> ;)
<undeclaredx> I need to learn more about bash shell scripting
<undeclaredx> I just started on sed though, what a keeper ;p
<stephanb> hehe, never looked at sed
<undeclaredx> lets say you have a dir of ten things with spaces and you wanna convert to dots
<undeclaredx> it's as easy as like
<undeclaredx> $new_file=$(echo $file | sed -e 's/ /./g')
<undeclaredx> with the above loop
<ikonia> undeclaredx: this isn't a scripting chat channel
<undeclaredx> it's easy
<undeclaredx> yeah
<ikonia> undeclaredx: are you trying to actually help someone resolve a problem ?
<undeclaredx> ikonia: well, it is unix related though
<undeclaredx> ikonia: no, I'm just saying I need to learn more
<ikonia> undeclaredx: this isn't a unix related chat channel, its ubuntu support
<stephanb> undeclaredx: i see, the same syntax as vim
<stephanb> for replacing stuff
<ikonia> undeclaredx: ok, please try to keep to ubuntu support, rather than general chat
<Chipzzz> ikonia: i had it listed as a 'slave' with the ip listed as the master and a cached db.sirjeffx.com as its entry... let me fix that...
<undeclaredx> ikonia: he was helping me with ubuntu stuff, then we got into the convo of how I'm doing it, and it turned into shell scripting, follow me? It was on topic.
<ikonia> undeclaredx: yes, it's no longer on topic, which is why I'm asking you to stop
<undeclaredx> yup ;)
<undeclaredx> well that was the end of it anyway
<Chipzzz> ikonia: (it got lost in all the messing around)
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ah, I didn't see it in the file at all
<Chipzzz> ikonia: should i use the cached db file for that, or the one in /etc/bind?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: you are supposed to create a DB file containing the zone data
<ikonia> Chipzzz: if you want it to act as a master, put it in the same locations as your other master server database files and point the zone at it
<Chipzzz> ikonia: ok.. it now points to the db.sirjeffx.com in the pastie... give me a minute & i'll restart bind
<ikonia> Chipzzz: clear out all the nonsense zone data at the bottom of the file
<Chipzzz> ikonia: i remember having done that at one point and the server balked at having more than one master zone...
<ikonia> Chipzzz: nah, that's the whole point
<Chipzzz> ikonia: k... lemme clean it up some...
<ikonia> Chipzzz: 1.) remove all the nonsense zone data from the config file 2.) create a master entry for the zone 3.) create a db file for the zone containing the zone data, 4.) restart bind
<computer_> Wow, just trying to make a unity launcher for Eclipse. Why has this been made sooooooooo difficult!
<fAz4> is it means file descriptor 63 ?! /dev/fd/63
<rumco9> hi
<hithere> hi
<takpar> Hi
<lohness> so, skype cant start because libXss.so not found, so reinstall ia32-libs but that failes with /ia32-libs.postinst: 40: /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders: not found
<oCean> fAz4: there's not much detail in your question. Often file descriptor references the entries in /proc/<pid>/fd
<bilegt> how to set screen brightness permanently?
<lohness> so I checked in ia32-libs.postinst and it tries to execute /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/*.so > /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache || true # and that one also fails
<fAz4> oCean: im just figuring out how  $file <(ps)  is working
<lohness> if I try to execute the same line, but prefixed with /lib32/ld-linux.so.2 /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf,..... it works... wtf is this shit
<ikonia> lohness: tone down the language please.
<ranjan> Hi all how to disable normal users adding network interfaces in gnome desktop?
<M0nt7> where can  get info on Ubuntu servers?
<M0nt7> on irc
<takpar>  http://www.irc.loxblog.com/
<ikonia> M0nt7: in what respect ?
<oCean> takpar: why are you posting that here?
<rumco9> the ubuntu is a good program
<takpar> oCean negah kon
<takpar> very very fun
<M0nt7> takpar: I mean irc channel for ubuntu-servers?
<ikonia> M0nt7: #ubuntu-server is the official ubuntu server channel
<oCean> takpar: don't post such links again, this is a support channel
<takpar> oCean why?
<takpar> linke download last version ubuntu ?
<oCean> takpar: this channel is for Ubuntu support (technical issues) only
<takpar> OK oCean
<M0nt7> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> takpar: ubuntu.com
<Chipzzz> ikonia: k... it looks much tidier now... but when i restart bind it fails... i forget which log contains the error, but it doesn't like 2 masters... here's the config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859056/
<takpar> my user ubuntu system
<chown__> whats the difference between compiz and compiz fusion?
<M0nt7> takpar: your link is misleading
<takpar> OK
<takpar> Be Right Back
<ikonia> Chipzzz: where does the file named.conf.local  end
<pvh_sa> hey there, anyone got experience with Intel 82599EB 10 Gb Ethernet card? I'm trying to use this with a Dell N743D aka Finisar FTLX8571D3BCL SFP+ module, but the ixgbe driver is saying SFP+ module not supported, even though that SFP+ module is mentioned in the driver docs as working. This is with Ubuntu 11.10.
<M0nt7> where is the rsync.conf file in ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: ***** files are deliniated by these headings *****
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok - just checking
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok look in the syslog and paste me the error for starting bind
<ikonia> M0nt7: you create it and you tell rsync where it is with rysnc -f
<Belserusk> Hey guys. I want to sync 2 Ubuntu based distros. Are these all the packages I need? sudo apt-get install grsync openssh-client openssh-server rsync ssh
<ikonia> Belserusk: what are the distros ?
<M0nt7> ikonia: where should I create it?
<ikonia> M0nt7: where you want
<Chipzzz> ikonia: here's the relevant line: Feb 27 03:43:13 Server named[2190]: /etc/bind/named.conf.local:11: zone 'sirjeffx.com': missing 'masters' entry
<M0nt7> ikonia: can you give a guide that shows a sample rsync config?
<metabaron_> Belserusk: Seems to be correct.
<ikonia> M0nt7: sorry no
<Belserusk> metabaron_, Thank you. ^_~
<M0nt7> ikonia: How should one set up apache and tomcat to work on the same machine?
<M0nt7> anyone?
<ikonia> M0nt7: look at https://help.ubuntu.com there is a server guide that explains how to setup apache
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that looks an acceptable file
<ikonia> Chipzzz: remove the transfer lines and restartt, see what it says
<T_H_X> M0nt7: man rsyncd.conf
<T_H_X> examples in there
<Bhavesh> I am running a distribution upgrade for Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2, what will it upgrade to? te current daily release?
<Bhavesh> or revert back to 11.10?
<M0nt7> thanks ikonia T_H_X
<stephanb> Bhavesh: the current daily release
<Chipzzz> ikonia: that's why i assumed bind just wouldn't allow multiple masters... even named-checkzone and name-checkconf agreed that the files were good :)... anyway... i'll take out those lines & see what happens
<stephanb> Bhavesh: except you change your "/etc/apt/sources.list" back to 11.10 after upgrdaing
<ikonia> Chipzzz: how can it not allow multiple masters.....
<stephanb> Bhavesh: on a productive system i would recommend neither
<Bhavesh> stephanb: ok, and would it be right to include 11.10 sources to get chromium and other stuff still unavailable?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: that would mean a DNS server could only host one domain
<stephanb> Bhavesh: are you running 11.10 currently?
<Bhavesh> nope
<opalepatrick>  Anyone noticed a problem with mysql workbench dropping the connection in ubuntu 11.10. Entails going out and coming back in - irritating as it appears to be short live time
<Belserusk> ikonia, Ubuntu 10.04 ~ Xubuntu 11.10
<stephanb> Bhavesh: you could try it, but it's likely to break your system
<opalepatrick> Just started to use it and moved the keep live preference to 30 mins but being ignored
<Bhavesh> break it?
<ikonia> Belserusk: so they should both be compatible with each other, no concerns there
<Chipzzz> ikonia: it has lots of implications, but i couldn't figure it all out... that's why i'm here... lol... thank you for taking the time with me for this :-)
<Belserusk> ikonia, I already do the sync but want to know the min amount of packages to sync Ubuntu 10.04 to a 3rd computer running LinuxMint 9 KDE
<Belserusk> ikonia, cheers.
<ikonia> Belserusk: I'd advise you not to sync mint
<Belserusk> ikonia, are those the requisite packages? No more no less?
<Belserusk> ikonia, Why not mint/
<Belserusk> ?
<ikonia> Belserusk: its a different distro
<stephanb> Bhavesh: yeah, using different repos for different releases isn't a good ide
<Bhavesh> stephanb: ok
<Belserusk> ikonia, stephanb I must clarify this. I am only syncing personal files.
<Bhavesh> ty
<stephanb> Bhavesh: you could try it, but prepare for having lots of work to do after this
<stephanb> Belserusk: sorry, i meant Bhavesh
<Belserusk> stephanb, np
<Chipzzz> ikonia: it failed with the same log entry and this time the console told me: rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> Chipzzz: now we are getting somewhere
<ikonia> Chipzzz: you need to define the interfaces named is running on too
<Belserusk> ikonia, are those the requisite packages? No more no less?                sudo apt-get install grsync openssh-client openssh-server rsync ssh
<ikonia> Belserusk: well it depends how you are synging
<Belserusk> ikonia, via Grsync
<ikonia> Belserusk: for example grsync is a gui, that will require X11 and a desktop and GTKs, so it will pull in a lot of other packages
<Belserusk> ikonia, I see. So if I install Grsync - it will automatically install all other required apps>?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> Belserusk: why are you asking, you said you are already doing this and it's working
<Belserusk> ikonia, Because I want to sync a 3rd laptop and only want to install the min amount of software on it.
<ikonia> Belserusk: yes and as I've said I adviswe you not to do that
<Mayazcherquoi> What the hell..? gnome-shell is not selectable from either lightdm or gdm
<darrenlooby> When downloading mysql - where should I install it if I'm compiling it myself
<ikonia> Belserusk: look at what the 3rd laptop is running a.) mint a different distro with different packages b.) KDE, so it won't be running any of the gnome/gtk stuff that Grsync depends on
<stephanb> darrenlooby: a good place would be /opt
<ikonia> darrenlooby: why are you compiling it yourself ?
<ikonia> darrenlooby: what is wrong with the version provided by ubuntu ?
<darrenlooby> ikonia, I have no idea... where I'm looking for tuts on installing mysql and making it secure - it talks about compiling it with certain options
<Belserusk> ikonia, ok. Thanks. &_&
<Chipzzz> ikonia: bind installs "named.conf.default-zones" by default, with entries for ".", "localhost", "127.in-addr.arpa", ... etc... an include in named.conf reads them
<Belserusk> ikonia, ^_^
<ikonia> darrenlooby: ok - so I very strongly advise you not to compile it yourself for no reason
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ok, that sort of makes sense, sounds like ubuntu is just layout it out a bit odd
<stephanb> ikonia, darrenlooby: and certainly not if you don't know what you are doing
<darrenlooby> ikonia, so, how what do I do if I want to do things like "--with-mysqld-user=mysql"
<ikonia> darrenlooby: what ?
<ikonia> what exactly are you trying to do ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: this is the first bind9 install for me, so i'm not very aware of the differences between distros yet...
<darrenlooby> I'm trying to run mysql under a none root user
<ikonia> darrenlooby: it already does do that
<ikonia> Chipzzz: ubuntu appears to lay it out a bit different to the default layout and other distros
<ikonia> darrenlooby: that's why it runs the mysqld-safe script
<hcuongvn> When i use command "sudo apt-get install", then i type some first letters of the software packet and press TAB, it'll show me a list of software packets. But now, i can't use this way :( Help me!
<darrenlooby> ikonia, oh, ok... n00b clearly
<Anomie21> Is there a way to get folders to display size like files do?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: it's all good...
<ikonia> darrenlooby: if you don't know/want to do something, just ask rather than rushing in with exteme solutions
<ikonia> darrenlooby: you would have compiled and made a mess of your system to make ubuntu do something....it's already doing
<darrenlooby> ikonia, yea, good advice. Thank you :D
<TopGear> Man... Having a Sandy Bridge laptop with Ubuntu isn't a that good combination, sadly enough.
<stephanb> Anomie21: do you use nautilus? or do you want to do that on a commandline?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: there's also a security feature involving a key that you have to generate before the server will talk to anything on the host... that may not be standard among distros since you haven't asked about it, so i thought i'd mention it...
<airtonix> TopGear: oh ok, i guess my laptop of godly awesome is in contradiction then
<Anomie21> stephanb: Yeah on nautilus
<Chipzzz> ikonia: rndc has a command to generates the necessary keys & files, if memory serves
<TopGear> airtronix: Than I am jelous. My battery only runs for less than 1 1/2 hour.
<hcuongvn> When i use command "sudo apt-get install", then i type some first letters of the software packet and press TAB, it'll show me a list of software packets. But now, i can't use this way :( Help me!
<stephanb> Anomie21: this currently is not possible, the only way to get the folders size is via "propertys"
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys
<Mayazcherquoi> gnome-shell isn't visible from the lightdm|gdm window manager selector thingy. What do I do? :-/
<Bhavesh> Mayazcherquoi: Did you install it from ubuntu software centre?
<Mayazcherquoi> Bhavesh: No
<Bhavesh> Mayazcherquoi: then do so.
<Mayazcherquoi> Bhavesh: 3.2 was working, but then I upgraded to 3.3
<Mayazcherquoi> Now all that's coming up is "GNOME classic" :-/
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: 3.3 is a version still in developement, you should't use it if you don't know that to do, if this turns out to be an error, file a bug at the gnome bugzilla
<MalekQist> how i hack my phone ?
<MalekQist> Anybody can help me ?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: so anyway... do you have any suggestions about how i can approach this?
<stephanb> MalekQist: 1. get an axe 2. hit your phone with it 3. your phone is now hacked
<Bhavesh> its axed
<MalekQist> where i can get it ?
<coraxx> HELP! ...my rabbitvcs in nautilus has stopped working (I'm using Ubuntu 11.04) ...does anybody know why ? ...and how to fix ?
<Gentoo64> MalekQist, why are you acting stupid
<MalekQist> I really dnt know you idiot
<oCean> MalekQist: stop the name calling
<stephanb> MalekQist: you can get an axe from your local hardware store, they can provide you with further informations
<oCean> MalekQist: also, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<oCean> stephanb: stop that
<stephanb> oCean: well, seems like it worked though
<oCean> stephanb: if you're going to reply, make sure it's helpful. If someone asks offtopic questions, then explain that to them
<Mayazcherquoi> Bhavesh: Okay, I installed it via the software centre (it said it wasn't installed, yet the package was..), however to no avail :(
<stephanb> oCean: well normally i do, but this most certainly was trolling
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: can you start gnome-shell manually from a shell?
<oCean> stephanb: in that case, don't give it any comment at all
<Mayazcherquoi> stephanb: Yes.
<Somelauw> Okay, I updated to ubuntu 11.4 and now wmii doesn't work anymore.
<stephanb> Somelauw: can you further explain what doesn't work anymore?
<Mayazcherquoi> Omg, gnome-shell 3.3.x is heaps faster than 3.2 :p
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: from where did you install gnome 3.3?
<Somelauw> stephanb: Both alt+randomkey and mod4+randomkey don't respond to any command.
<Mayazcherquoi> stephanb: First via package, and then via Software Centre.
<Mayazcherquoi> Still doesn't show in lightdm or gdm though when logging in :-/
<Mayazcherquoi> :(
<Somelauw> I tried putting both MODEKEY=mod1 and MODKEY=mod4 in my config file, although these keys are automatically set when starting the wm.
<Mayazcherquoi> I can't select my desktop either and none of the icons are visible :(
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: well i guess thats the problem with developement versions
<sentenza> http://xdcc.it/network/DarkSin/channel/lord_empire/bot/LD%7CEMP%7CDvDRiP%7CTRL%7C02.html
<Mayazcherquoi> stephanb: You'd think it'd be visible in lightdm...
<Mayazcherquoi> and/or gdm
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: i would recommend to go back to 3.2, because as the gnome team says themselves: "GNOME 3.3.x is an unstable development series intended for testing and  hacking purposes. GNOME uses odd minor version numbers to indicate  development status"
<sentenza> http://lord_empire-ld-emp-dvdrip-trl-02.xdcc.it/
<stephanb> looks like someone won't get his warez from here :P
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay, well, goodnight.
<Mayazcherquoi> Just downgraded. :)
<Mayazcherquoi> Sad though :( 3.3 was quite promising. :-/
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: wait for 3.4... this would be the most sane thing to do
<Mayazcherquoi> Ehh :P
<Mayazcherquoi> I always involve myself with nightlies though :P
<Mayazcherquoi> Anyways, thanks
<stephanb> Mayazcherquoi: well, then you have to be prepared fore frequent breakage
<Mayazcherquoi> Bye
<stephanb> Somelauw: maybe try asking in #wmii i think you would get better support there
<Somelauw> I already tried. It is on irc.oftc.net, but they didn't respond.
<alelos> if i want to add an extra directory to my path, should i edit the /etc/profile or bashrc?
<stephanb> Somelauw: the not so populated channels take some time to respond, but i'm sure you can get in touch with someone there
<Bhavesh> how do I find the process with exclusive lock from ubuntu's System Monitor?
<stephanb> alelos: if you want it just for your user, put it in bashrc, if you want it for all users, put it in /etc/profile
<alelos> stephanb: thanks :)
<slipttees> yo gus
<slipttees> guys
<Urdangarin> hola....
<stephanb> alelos: np :)
<slipttees> why banshee crash went plug iphone?
<stephanb> slipttees: most certainly it's a bug in banshee, can you reproduce it?
<Urdangarin> hi mens...
<slipttees> stephanb: i can, but plug iphone banshee close
<Urdangarin> i have your money... jejeje
<slipttees> stephanb: alternativo to sync my musics?
<oCean> !cn | Urdangarin
<ubottu> Urdangarin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<slipttees> alternative**
<Urdangarin> shurmanos, venid a mi...
<Myrtti> Urdangarin: this is Ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<stephanb> slipttees: gtkpod works for ipod, i'm not shure if it works for an iphone though
<slipttees> humm... :(
<slipttees> stephanb: why banshee still are on ubuntu
<stephanb> slipttees: you have to ask the developers
<lessless> hi! is there any gui for mencoder?
<slipttees> stephanb: nope... i use last by ppa repo
<slipttees> 2.2.
<slipttees> 2.2.1
<stephanb> lessless: i googled some, try it for yourself ;)
<fidel> slipttees: tested clementine?
<stephanb> slipttees: maybe thats the problem, have you tried the version wich is shipped with ubuntu?
<lessless> stephanb, sure i'm googling now, but need very fast - out of time :)
<fidel> worked in the past with my old ipod touch
<slipttees> stephanb: version shipped work noting =/
<slipttees> fidel: i don't know
<lessless> stephanb, the quest is to hardcode subtitles to mp4 video
<stephanb> slipttees: in the long run you should get a phone which doesn't lock you in and wont even let you copy music to it without some closed database
<stephanb> lessless: never done that...
<Reliant> ubuntu is failing to boot. I can get to the command prompt with the recovery option. Where do I go to see a log of where the boot failed the first time?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: sorry, was justaway at a meeting
<neo_> Hi all
<frif> people, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner are working?
<Reliant> looks like I've found the cause of why I'm not getting a boot: I installed the pae kernel, and now X is giving me an error about no nvidia kernel driver
<nyancattt> the upgrade feature is useless in ubuntu
<nyancattt> it show i need 5 days to download the entire upgrade
<jrib> nyancattt: if it's not because of a slow internet connection, then try a local mirror
<Chipzzz> ikonia: oh, don't worry about it... really, you've helped a great deal just by confirming that more than one master should be permissible in the conf... i'll mess with it some more rather than take your time with it
<omid8bimo> how can i configure l2tp in ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> ikonia: ... i'm learning a great deal as i do this anyway :-)
<slipttees> stephanb: http://pastebin.com/tjzcd2a0
<slipttees> are work... disable other plugins here :D
<patrunjel> Hi. How can I find out what's the path to my initrd and kernel? (I wanna get arch next to ubuntu and dual-boot)
<omid8bimo> what is the best l2tp client for ubuntu?
<quup> hi, what's the command to start a desktop session? gnome-session doesn't seem like it gets everything
<omid8bimo> what is the best l2tp client for ubuntu?
<pokuy> what is the best l2tp?
<ikonia> Chipzzz: shout if you need ehlp
<ikonia> help
<sx2020> How can I print output fromm a python script to a terminal, but allow me to hit "next" through the data rather than it all printing out and leaving me unable to read the top?
<jrib> sx2020: #python
<Somelauw> sx2020: python script | more
<Somelauw> sx2020: python script | less
<sx2020> beautiful, thanks @jsrib, @Somelauw
<sx2020> it was surprisingly difficult to come up with the right keywords for that on google
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay guys, this is ridiculous. I've reverted back to gnome-shell-3.2, and it still refuses to show in lightdm..
<Mayazcherquoi> All I get are two variants of gnome-classic
<tejaswidp> I executed the virus "KHATRA.exe" on ubuntu using wine. Surprisingly it worked. Now wheneven I kill the process using its pid , it keeps respawing! What should I do?
<Mayazcherquoi> Guys?
<Carl_1> Hi, linux newb here. I'm on a linux server and I need to make a new user account which I've done with the useradd and passwd commands, however when I login to the server it says authentication failed
<undeclaredx> wrong password? lol
<Carl_1> lol
<undeclaredx> are you sure it's the right password?
<Carl_1> I am
<undeclaredx> okay
<Carl_1> I've cahgned it to simple things like 123 and test
<mosno> Carl_1, perhaps it is using a different auth method/db
<Carl_1> and it still does it
<undeclaredx> hmm
<ikonia> Carl_1: what linux version is it ?
<Carl_1> what comamnd do I put in to find linux version?
<Carl_1> *command
<Mayazcherquoi> :'(
<ikonia> Carl_1: uname -a will do
<patrunjel> tejaswidp, i'm not a ubuntu guru, so don't trust me, but you should try googleing some info on the virus / how it works / what files it modifies, and either restore the stuff manually, or (if you're lucky), get a script that does it for you
<Carl_1> ikonia: doesn't look helpful but... GNU/Linux
<Rennegate> tejaswidp use -9 ?
<ikonia> Carl_1: it shows more than that, please show the whole line
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, how can I get gnome-shell to show up in lightdm and gdm upon logging in and set it as the default window manager to use? :S
<Carl_1> ikonia: Linux test.dh.bytemark.co.uk 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:36:55 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RedViper> Which Ubuntu is better, more reliable and Less buggy? Ubuntu 10.04 - 10.10 - 11.04 - 11.10 0r the new 12.04? ( http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/timeline/dade00253b5f51e91b13029c3a26ffc0.png ) I want to install my new laptop and I want to know the most prudent. And it must have Long Term Support.
<mosno> Mayazcherquoi, it automatically shows up after install. just select it and the dm remembers
<jrib> RedViper: 10.04 is the latest LTS release
<ikonia> Carl_1: that looks like ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> Carl_1: can you confirm that with the command "lsb_release -a"
<Carl_1> ikonia: uname on its own just says "Linux" too
<ikonia> Carl_1: does it say "7.04"
<tejaswidp> Rennegate I will try that. Thank you
<Carl_1> 8.04
<ikonia> ooh 8.04
<jrib> RedViper: why do you want LTS though?
<nothingspecial> rp
<tejaswidp> But Why doesn't linux recognize that something is wrong?
<tejaswidp> It keeps creating other files
<Carl_1> ikonia:  8.04.4 LTS
<ikonia> Carl_1: can you show me the"exact" useradd command you  used to create the user
<RedViper> jrib: Because I am not to fond of settingup my system every 6 months
<Carl_1> ikonia: first I tried "useradd carl" followed by "passwd carl"
<tejaswidp> So is it advisable to install an anti virus on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Carl_1: ok - stop
<patrunjel> Hi. How can I find out what's the path to my initrd and kernel? (I wanna get arch next to ubuntu and dual-boot)
<jrib> RedViper: you can upgrade between releases; no need to setup again
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey mosno
<ikonia> Carl_1: you can't just do that command
<Mayazcherquoi> Unfortunately it doesn't work :(
<Mayazcherquoi> It's not there.
<Carl_1> ikonia: then I tried "sudo useradd -d /home/carl -m carl"
<Carl_1> ikonia: what should I do?
<ikonia> Carl_1: please run the following command
<mosno> Mayazcherquoi, works for me on 11.10 32-bit
<ikonia> Carl_1: "sudo userdel -r carl"
<Carl_1> ikonia: thanks for this btw, most appreciated
<ikonia> Carl_1: that will delete the user, please tell me when you have done that
<Carl_1> ikonia: done
<RedViper> jrib: I heard Upgrading was not as good as a new install. True?
<jrib> RedViper: I'd recommend you install 11.10 and then upgrade to 12.04 when it is released in april
<jrib> RedViper: good in what way?
<Guest68950> mosno, I am using 11.10 x86, and it was working prior to trying to upgrade to 3.3. But after reverting back to 3.2 for the same problem, it still doesn't show
<mosno> 3.3???
<ikonia> Carl_1: sudo useradd -g users -s /bin/bash -d /home/carl -m carl
<mosno> that's a dev version, dude
<RedViper> jrib: As in it's different or more buggy
<Guest68950> Well yeah...
<jrib> RedViper: no, that's not true at all
<RedViper> jrib: Would you mind if I PM you or do you want me to stay here?
<Carl_1> ikonia: ok done that
<jrib> RedViper: here is better
<ikonia> Carl_1: now try to login
<Carl_1> ikonia:  shall I set a passwd first?
<ikonia> Carl_1: yes, that would be good
<Carl_1> :)
<RedViper> jrib: I am not a fan of unity, in fact I despise it. I use compiz to customise my desktop and Unity does not support it> your opinion?
<crizzy> unity is the only reason why i bothered to try linux again after years of win+mac ;)
<jrib> RedViper: you can install whatever window manager/desktop environment you want and select it at the login screen
<jrib> !nounity | RedViper
<ubottu> RedViper: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<davide87> the last kde for debian?
<jrib> RedViper: I'd suggest something like xfce if you want a more traditional gnome-2ish environment
<ikonia> davide87: your in ubuntu
<davide87> sorry
<FedUp1> FOR F**KS SAKE UBUNTU
<crizzy> FedUp1: what's the prob
<FedUp1> crizzy, I am Mayazcherquoi from before.
<FedUp1> gnome-shell isn't showing in lightdm OR gdm
<FedUp1> It's not there, completely disappeared.
<crizzy> did you install gnome-shell package?
<FedUp1> Yes
<FedUp1> And yes, I can run it from terminal..
<crizzy> well.. try installing that gnome-session package back now after you've removedu nity
<fidel> gnome-shell is never listed as Gnome-Shell afaik
<fidel> it should be listed as Gnome
<fidel> in case that helps ;)
<crizzy> yes
<Carl_1> ikonia: it still says Access Denied
<RedViper> jrib: I am undecided now - 10.04 or 11.10?
<FedUp1> crizzy, Okay, sec.
<quup> how do I start a gnome/unity session in xephyr on ubuntu 11.10?
<crizzy> FedUp1: and like said, it shows up as 'Gnome' in login manager, not "gnome shell"
<FedUp1> crizzy, :'(
<quup> just want to know what commands are ran right after login really
<FedUp1> it works now :'(
<jrib> RedViper: why don't you try 11.10 and if it doesn't work out, you can always just install 10.04 over it.  Installs take like 15 minutes at most
<ikonia> Carl_1: how are you trying to login ?
<FedUp1> Why didnt I think of that? Gah! Too tired I guess :-/
<Carl_1> ssh
<fidel> quup: you select the DE in your login-manager
<FedUp1> Thanks crizzy
<fidel> quup: so - i.e. in gdm / lightdm or similar
<FedUp1> It's been on me for hours :'(
<Carl_1> ikonia: ssh, I have one username already set up (by someone else obviously)
<ikonia> Carl_1: can you please do the following command "su - carl"
<quup> fidel: yea, but I don't have a monitor, so just want to start the whole session directly in xephyr so I can use it over ssh
<Carl_1> ok
<ikonia> Carl_1: it will ask you for your password, enter your password
<ikonia> Carl_1: does that work ?
<quup> fidel: used to be just gnome-session in previous ubuntu versions, but now that doesn't give me a menu
<quup> just a background
<P1rate> Hello
<Carl_1> ikonia:  which password should it be, carls password or the user I'm currently logged in as?
<RedViper> jrib: The problem is I need to get my system up and running. I have 10.04 on CD and I need to download 11.10. I see your an Ubuntu fan through and through
<ikonia> Carl_1: carls password
<Carl_1> ikonia:  Authentication failure
<Carl_1> sorry, su: Autentication failure
<P1rate> RedViper: so whats the problem?
<ikonia> Carl_1: ok - so either a.) you have not set the password correclty b.) you have authentication setup to look at another method.
<ikonia> Carl_1: how did you set the password
<Carl_1> ikonia: I think it must be the latter
<Carl_1> ikonia: I'm in an unfortunate situation here, this has been passed on to me with no documentation
<ikonia> Carl_1: how did you set the password
<jrib> RedViper: ok install 10.04 then :)  See with 10.04 you'll need to upgrade to 12.04 before april of 2013.  With 11.10, you'll need to upgrade to 12.04 before april 2013 as well
<Carl_1> ikonia: passwd carl, followed by a prompt for a password which shows no characters, entered twice
<ikonia> Carl_1: "sudo passwd carl"
<Carl_1> ikonia: yes
<Carl_1> as passwd carl doesn't do it
<P1rate> jrib: it is not necessary to update tp 12.04
<ikonia> Carl_1: please do "sudo -i"
<ikonia> Carl_1: once you have a root shell please do "su - carl"
<ikonia> Carl_1: this should give you a root shell
<ikonia> Carl_1: what happens
<P1rate> from ubuntu i still like and have 10.10
<slipttees> libgpod doen't support IOS :(
<Carl_1> ikonia: I'm now logged in as root
<jrib> P1rate: yes it is :/
<jrib> P1rate: or fresh upgrade I guess...
<ikonia> Carl_1: now "su - carl"
<jrib> s/upgrade/install
<Carl_1> ikonia:  bash: arl: command not found
<ikonia> Carl_1: su - carl
<ikonia> Carl_1: note the spaces
<Guest65463> armandeg.blogspot.com
<Carl_1> ikonia: sorry
<Carl_1> ikonia:  I'm now logged in as carl
<ikonia> Guest65463: please don't spam
<Chipzzz> ikonia: got it working... thanks, bud... i owe you one (or perhaps many :-) )
<ikonia> Carl_1: ok - so we know the account is setup fine
<ikonia> ubuntu-bro-alive: please stop changing nicknames
<ubuntu-bro-alive> sorry
<ikonia> Chipzzz: well done, happy to help
<ikonia> Carl_1: so the issue is around authentication and where that is setup to look
<RedViper> P1rate: I want to know which Ubuntu has less probelms, firmer operating system and does not get affected by updates - 10.04 or 11.10?
<ikonia> RedViper: they are all the same
<Carl_1> ikonia: must be, can you name some popular auth methods to look for?
<ikonia> RedViper: there isn't one "more/less" stable
<ikonia> Carl_1: look in the pam configus
<ikonia> configs
<Guest65463> its not spam, just my blog, intresting stuffs! I a newby and I know I asked here for Questions and stuff, you guys couldnt answer my questions, so i thought once i get it solved i'll come post it here, Unattended USB network install, apt-mirror and so forth: armandeg.blogspot.com
<ikonia> Guest65463: we still don't need to see you post your/advertise your blog, thanks.
<RedViper> ikonia: What is the difference between 10.10 and 10.04?
<Guest65463> there is no advertisements on it, its for plain knowledge, but seeing that you very clever.... you prob dont need it, but other ppl might
<ikonia> RedViper: version upgrades
<P1rate> RedViper: six digits : P
<ikonia> Guest65463: sorry, I'll try again, "please don't post your blog URL here"
<MonkeyDust> RedViper  10.04 is LTS, 10.10 is not
<ikonia> RedViper: the core "OS" is still ubuntu,
<Carl_1> ikonia: is that in etc?
<ikonia> RedViper: why don't you just try some, see what you like
<sun_> hi
<ikonia> Carl_1: /etc/pam.d I believe on ubuntu
<Guest26582> i lose route to dropbox what i can do???
<RedViper> ikonia: Well I am thinking of 10.04 - I am just concerned if it will be abit old. It will still do updates until 2013?
<ikonia> RedViper: you won't get "new" package versions, just maintainence of the existing packages
<kenta> hi
<Carl_1> ikonia: is it ok to do PM or should I keep this here?
<the_p> hi. i have a problem with the circumflex sign. i can typ it and then a character and get for example 'ô', but i can not write just the circumflex. Can anybody help me with this?
<ikonia> Carl_1: don't need to pm me - I'm not going through your pam configs for you
<kenta> i will change my nickname
<Carl_1> ikonia: I didn't mean that, I just meant as there is a lot of scrolling text here
<Carl_1> ikonia: I take it it would be the common-auth file
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> ikonia: so is that good or bad? If I go with 10.04 will the current packages update?
<ikonia> Carl_1: yes, ssh uses common-auth, and as we know su is also failing
<ikonia> RedViper: the curret packages will not update to new versions, no
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> ikonia: So what do the updates do?
<Carl_1> ikonia:
<Carl_1> auth    requisite       pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<Carl_1> auth    optional        pam_smbpass.so migrate missingok
<ikonia> Carl_1: I just said I'm not going through your pam configs
<ikonia> RedViper: maintain the current packages
<RedViper> ikonia: Has 10.10 stopped updating packages?
<Carl_1> ikonia: ok no prob, thanks for the help anyway
<ikonia> RedViper: not yet, but almost
<ikonia> RedViper: couple of months left, 18months after release.
<Guest26582> after hibernation my system froz what do???
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> ikonia: Ok so what do I choose?Out of the two?
<ikonia> RedViper: it's up to YOU !!!!
<ikonia> RedViper: try them
<ikonia> see what YOU like
<Iulia> Guest26582 wich version of Ubuntu you have? Happened before, happens after an upgrade/update?
<Rewt`> so is there a way for Ubuntu to remember all my window positions?
<RedViper> ikonia: Ok last question - Is there anyhting wrong with having an operating without Updates? And does 10.04 come with gnome 2?
<ikonia> RedViper: depends if you want the software to conitnue to be maintained, have security and bug fixes etc
<ikonia> RedViper: the sooner you forget gnome 2 - the better, it's dead, no-one is using it any more, no-one is developing it/maintaining it any more
<nyles> i have a question, if my mobo's setup is this; video & sound card are onboard.. my monitor has built in speakers, can i get a problem with my sound card? like that of hdmi problems?
<Rewt`> it doesn't take much to update ubuntu.
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> ikonia: Whats the substitute for the gnome docklet?
<ikonia> RedViper: no idea,
<crizzy> RedViper: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<scotty^> Any Unity2D gurus here?
<crizzy> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/ + https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/25/window-list/ ... there's your old gnome2 style for gnome-shell =P
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> ikonia: Ok I have decided to go with 10.04. Will the bugs that have appiared in packages be fix. Will the be upgraded to the last upgrade?
<ikonia> RedViper: 1.) please stop doing armandeg.blogspot.com
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> RedViper: please stop doing 13:44 < RedViper> I
<ikonia> before you type a line
<ikonia> RedViper: just speak on one line.
<ikonia> RedViper: 2.) nothing will be "upgraded"
<ikonia> RedViper: 3.) updates will happen as long as the release it not EOL (end of life)
<doggywho> hi
<RedViper> ikonia: And bugs that appear will be fixed? Sorry about adding 13:44?
<ikonia> RedViper: bugs will be fixed if the release is supported and a fix is available
<mirko8080> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> mirko8080: do you speak English ?
<konza> Hi all, I am a flex developer  and now I am using ubuntu. Is there any way to develop flex application in linux? is there any open source IDE? please help
<ikonia> konza: what do you normally develop flex in
<RedViper> ikonia:But I mean in 10.04s case? Will the updates fix the bugs
<MonkeyDust> RedViper  yes, if a bigfix is available
<ikonia> RedViper: if the distro is in support, and there is a fix for the version of the software you are using, it will be fixed
<crizzy> there was flex builder for linux but adobe discontinued it
<MonkeyDust> bugfix*
<nyles> is the help.ubuntu.com site down? or is it just me?
<MonkeyDust> it's down
<fidel> nyles: down here too
<nyles> MonkeyDust, fidel thanks...
<konza> crizzy, yeah it was flex builder 3. I need flex 4. Is there any eclipse plugin?
<RedViper> 	
<crizzy> konza: i mostly only code c so no idea :-)
<RedViper> MonkeyDust: 	Thanks for the Help, let me get to it then.
<RedViper> ikonia: Thanks for the Help, let me get to it then.
<konza> ikonia, Applications using charts
<EpicGeekZ> good morning =)
<Silverlion> EpicGeekZ: good afternoon
<MonkeyDust> otheer timezone here :)
<ikonia> konza: sorry, I meant what toold
<ikonia> tools
<Silverlion> nyles: am able to open the page
<konza> ikonia, I use flash builder. But i was using windows at that time
<Silverlion> but needs a very long time to load
<nyles> Silverlion, here too, its up already i guess..
<schueler26> ffff
<loplop> i
<loplop> http://www.klassenarbeiten.de/klassenarbeiten/klasse9/mathematik/klassenarbeit811_hauptschulabschlussmathematik.htm
<nyles> Silverlion, thanks for informing :)
<Silverlion> loplop what is this link for?
<sattu94> whois satyanash
<scotty^> woops :)
<hex20dec> Question, when you see a command somewhere, say "useradd -m" and you want to know what the -m does, how would I find out without looking for it online?
<Pici> hex20dec: man useradd
<compdoc> useradd --help
<hex20dec> I know that, but does everyone scroll does until they find the -m parameter?
<hex20dec> Or is there a faster option?
<Pici> hex20dec: press / to search and type -m
<loplop> http://www.klassenarbeiten.de/klassenarbeiten/klasse7/mathematik/klassenarbeit853_prozentrechnen.htm
<loplop> http://www.klassenarbeiten.de/klassenarbeiten/klasse7/mathematik/klassenarbeit853_prozentrechnen.htm
<hex20dec> Okay, so I guess I'm doing it correct, thank you pici.
<nyles> ok, im trying this code; options snd-sb16 isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=1 dma16=5 mpu_port=0x330.. where i can find that port, mpu-port, dma8 and dma 16? they are not in my bios..
<llutz_> hex20dec: man useradd |less -p -m
<hex20dec> llutz_, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> hex20dec  or use the slash => man uderadd and then /-m to search
<Guest26582> who know? wtf chrome don't work over https
<Guest26582> only http
<hex20dec> To perform a search in man you do /word and to repeat the search?
<Pici> hex20dec: press n
<hex20dec> Awesome, Pici.
<llutz_> hex20dec: "man less" for more options. less is mostly used as pager to read man-pages
<riveryk> good morning, my problem is that my ps has 2048 mb of ram always worked and at any moment I get only 763 I have used, the BIOS tells me I have the 2048 but all I get is using 763 mb ... . that can be or I can do???
<fidel> riveryk: run memtest
<fidel> and check if all ram-dimms are connected properly - sometimes its just about re-connecting them
<nyles> how can i see my other partition?
<fidel> nyles: dik utility
<fidel> *disk*
 * sattu94 laughs out loud..
<riveryk> fidel, command "run mem"?
<compdoc> nyles, gparted is nice
<nyles> fidel, where i can find it?
<fidel> nyles: in your app menu?
<scotty^> Any Unity2D gurus here?
<fidel> scotty^: just ask
<nyles> compdoc, fidel i don't see gparted here..
<riveryk> fidel, command for memtest??
<fidel> nyles: disk utility is called: palimpsest in cli
<fidel> riveryk: google for memtest
<compdoc> nyles, right - its included in the live cd, but you have to install it otherwise. takes a few seconds, and its the best
<pitto_> I just want to say to everybody that ubuntu for android is simply outstanding: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pZUCKt0RKc&feature=g-logo&context=G2fdacdbFOAAAAAAACAA
<pitto_> see the video and let excitement explode :D
<nyles> fidel, what is cli?
<pitto_> command line, nyles :)
<pitto_> cli = command line
<nyles> pitto_, oh sorry lol.. just a noob xD
<oCean> fidel: please don't tell others "to google"
<fidel> oCean: please help him then instead ;)
<pitto_> we're all noobs for something  :)
<fidel> i told him the needed keyword as first step
<fidel> ;)
<hcuongvn> Hey guys, I can't use TAB key to auto complete in command "sudo apt-get install package"
<oCean> fidel: yes, but that's not acceptable by channel policy. If you don't know the correct answer, say so, or don't respond to the question
<Napalm> hi people, ive searched around and I can find any details on what im trying to do.. i need to upgrade my apache2 and bind packages, but the oneiric package list doesnt contain the latest version i require.. the precise package list does
<Napalm> is it possible to install precise packages in oneiric?
<Napalm> ubuntu server
<fidel> oCean: thanks for the info - gonna mute myself then
<scotty^> A couple of users with old graphics hardware (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]) have lost desktop acceleration after upgrading from Lucid to Oneiric and from Natty to Oneiric.  In at least one case the card is still being used for direct rendering.  I presume they have fallen back to Unity 2D, but why is it so slow?  What has failed?  XRender
<Amin0v> hello
<scotty^> ?
<scotty^> Or EXA/UXA?
<Silverlion> Amin0v: Sup?
<scotty^> How to tell?
<scotty^> See bug #/883421
<scotty^> oops
<Amin0v> I have created an svn repository in my webserver direretory : /home/user
<scotty^> See bug #883421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883421 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "material accelaraion disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883421
<Amin0v> I want that people check out the project from /home/user/web directory
<Amin0v> how can I acheive ?
<scotty^> Any Unity2D gurus here?  Need help.
<scotty^> A couple of users with old graphics hardware (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]) have lost desktop acceleration after upgrading from Lucid to Oneiric and from Natty to Oneiric.  In at least one case the card is still being used for direct rendering.  I presume they have fallen back to Unity 2D, but why is it so slow?  What has failed?  XRender?
<scotty^> Or EXA/UXA?
<oCean> scotty^: no need to repeat so soon
<scotty^> How to tell?
<antismap> hello, what is the command to access unity's systemsettings from the console ?
<scotty^> See bug #883421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883421 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "material accelaraion disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883421
<scotty^> ocean: Sorry
<scotty^> It makes me wonder....
<_Marcus> Hi
<scotty^> Anyone?  Bueller?
<chown_> what is the compiz fusion?
<Amin0v> the answe is svn import
<Amin0v>  /s/answe/answer
<Gitzo> is compiz running in services when you install ubuntu 11.10?
<braiam> Gitzo, no
<chown_> someone told me there was more animations on compiz
<chown_> where can i find if its actually true
<MonkeyDust> more animations to disable, you mean?
<chown_> to choose
<satyanash> Hi, what is the default install location for applications I install through apt ?
<chown_> by animations i mean effects
<ubuntu-guy-died> Dunno what the hell is goin' on the 11.10 sucks
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  /urs/bin
<_Marcus> usr*
<MonkeyDust> idd :)
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, I need the Data directory.. not the binary location.
<who_am_i_68> hi
<_Marcus> satyanash: Like where the application stores it's configuration files?
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, I want to unzip a zip file to it's data directory so as to patch it.
<ubuntu-guy-died> hi who_am_i_68 !!!
<_Marcus> Hello who_am_i_68.
<satyanash> I am upgrading openarena to 0.8.8
<Pici> satyanash: There is not one location where packages install their files to.  /etc/ is often used for system-wide configuration files, but thats not always the case for every package.
<satyanash> I need to unzip the incremental patch into its data directory..
<ubuntu-guy-died> omg, http://www.linux-magazine.com/content/view/full/51293
<Pici> satyanash: dpkg -L packagename  will show you where it installed its files to.
<_Marcus> satyanash: The site says that the folder for it is "~/.openarena/"
<Pici> ubuntu-guy-died: This channel is for support, not FUD or rumors.
<who_am_i_68> I am using UBuntu 11.10. Adobe flash use CPU like crazy. But the desktop is very very cool. I want to install from additional drivers my ATI's driver. But there is 2 same drivers on the list. Which one should I install ? (the difference of two drivers is just this string : "post-release updates" )
<oCean> ubuntu-guy-died: why are you posting that link here?
<ubuntu-guy-died> OK i am sorry
<ubuntu-guy-died> guys
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: Which one looks newer? I guess install the one that is the newest, but not Beta.
<oCean> ubuntu-guy-died: if you want a conversation/chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<satyanash> _Marcus, oh, right! Haha.. It was in my home all along.. :)
<ubuntu-guy-died> oCean, Actually i am talking about Ubuntu ....
<who_am_i_68> _Marcus looks newest? how to understand this? both of them are same (details, name...)
<oCean> ubuntu-guy-died: of course, but this channel is for technical support issues. You are very welcome to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: Anything different between the two?
<who_am_i_68> _Marcus just the name of one has also this string _Marcus
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: Besides being on seperate lines
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: What string does it have?
<who_am_i_68> _Marcus just the name of one has also this string "post-release updates"
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: I think you should get the one that says "post-release updates".
<who_am_i_68> _Marcus ok. also can you tell me what that string means?
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: It means it's an update that is released after the product was released(the product in this case is the driver). In other words, it's a patch for the driver.
<who_am_i_68> _Marcus ok. and Adoıbe flash will use CPU like crazy after the installation of driver?
<_Marcus> who_am_i_68: If ATI put something that messes with Adobe Flash in their drivers, then yes, the CPU usage may increase, but that is very unlikely.
<who_am_i_68> _Marcus very bad. flash makes me crazy even I use adblock extension... Anyway Thank you for your interest! :)
<DrDamnit> My 10.04.04 LTS server keeps forgetting its static IP address and grabbing one from DHCP. How do I prevent this?
<hex20dec> How would you recommend to learn the Linux file system directories, where everything is / needs to be, etc?
<bazhang> !fhs | hex20dec
<ubottu> hex20dec: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<hex20dec> Thank you both, bazhang and ubottu.
<JulinBM> Ademan: hi, do you help me?
<bazhang> JulinBM, whats the issue, please tell the channel
<JulinBM> is just a information about ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | JulinBM perhaps this will help, have a read
<ubottu> JulinBM perhaps this will help, have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<JulinBM> bazhang: is to use ubuntu to open all types of files used in windows?
<bazhang> JulinBM, please give an example
<lol123> Whats up
<JulinBM> bazhang: well... M. Office documents
<bazhang> JulinBM, libreoffice can do that
<bazhang> JulinBM, you should have a look at the ubuntu manual
<JulinBM> bazhang: I want to uninstall windows and only use ubuntu
<as001> hi I activated wrong option in compiz and now when I log in I have no panels and top of windows are missing... How can i fix it
<JulinBM> bazhang: thanks
<lol123> Ubuntu is cool
<as001> previos I had everything on left side and did not have top and bottom panels. I would like to switch back to it.
<JulinBM> bazhang: I think I only use ubuntu without problems right?
<freegis> join #geo-spatial.org
<bazhang> as001, using the compizconfig-settings-manager? sounds like a window decoration issue
<freegis> sorry
<freegis> wrong commnad
<as001> I tried that but can not force it to activate on startup
<bazhang> as001, is this 11.10? unity?
<as001> I agreed to remove Desktop Wall and that was the problem
<as001> I am not sure this is kernel 2.6.38-13-generic-pae
<bazhang> as001, so go into ccsm and re-enable it?
<bazhang> as001, thats 11.04
<as001> ccsm ? what is that ?
<as001> yes bazhang it is 11.04
<bazhang> ccsm is compizconfig-settings-manager as001
<as001> ok i am there
<bazhang> as001, did you choose 'classic' from the login window?
<JulinBM> ubuntu is very good! no win 7 more! kk
<as001> I think yes
<mosno> JulinBM, now you have /bin/more
<JulinBM> mosno: ok!
<bazhang> as001, so choose unity from the login window
<as001> I am not sure i will relog
<JulinBM> mosno: I'm not advanced user, but I think it is still best
<JulinBM> mosno: what you think?
<as001> no I choose Ubuntu on login
<mosno> JulinBM, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> as001, ubuntu classic? no effects? unity? there is not a choice 'ubuntu'
<[u]{s}[e]{r}> anyone mind telling me what all these compiling errors mean? http://pastebin.com/ixhEQkU2 is something wrong with my installed libraries? do i need to reconfigure them?
<as001> it is not classic
<as001> i will check again
<felipe_Brz> how is it possible that upon trying to execute this file http://pastie.org/3472316 , I get the following error message: ./install.sh: 22: Syntax error: "(" unexpected ??????
<felipe_Brz> i mean that's just an array declaration
<as001> yet is is Ubuntu
<as001> I have UBuntu-classic etc...
<as001> Recovery console etc..
<Oer> [u]{s}[e]{r},  what are you trying to build, john-1.7.9-jumbo-5/src password-cracker ?
<[u]{s}[e]{r}> Oer, yes. john-1.7.9-jumbo
<bazhang> as001, and you want effects? the dock on the left side and no top and bottom bar?
<as001> yes
<[u]{s}[e]{r}> Oer, nothing malicious in mind, just trying to do an assignment for school
<as001> from startup
<Oer> [u]{s}[e]{r}, cannot help you with that. join #backtrack or something
<as001> how can i check current windiw manager
<[u]{s}[e]{r}> backtrack uses slackware though...
<Pici> [u]{s}[e]{r}: john is in the repositories, you may have better luck with that.
<as001> if it is  metacity or something else
<[u]{s}[e]{r}> the john thats in the repositories does not support sha-512
<AaronMT> Everyone see the Ubuntu on Android booth at MWC?
<Pembroke_Skubbit> I cant for the life of me get this bloody driver to install
<as001> I tried to activate rotate cube and it says it conflicts with Desktop wall and I chosed to remove Desktop Wall and Unity (left part) dissapeared...
<chown_> as001: i tried the same 2 days ago
<Pembroke_Skubbit> I think nvidia's driver quality has gone downhill
<Pembroke_Skubbit> i am doing nothing different than usual
<as001> and how did you revert back ?
<chown_> as001: at the login i think, i selected: the ubuntu2d login
<Pembroke_Skubbit> ah there now it took
<karsten_>  hey there. does anybody knows why i can install updates via the "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" (I think its Update Manger in English) in Lubuntu 11.10 without typing in my root-password
<Myrtti> karsten_: you can set it to install important security updates without
<karsten_> Myrtti, where can set it?
<karsten_> *I
<chown_> btw as001 i found this tweak: myunity to be of good use on teaking the unity
<Daekdroom> karsten_, updates require root privileges
<karsten_> Daekdroom, thanks, i know. thats why i'm asking
<Daekdroom> Ah. I misread it, sorry.
<karsten_> ;)
<Myrtti> karsten_: settings-button on the bottom has an option
<Myrtti> "When there are security updates:"
<Daekdroom> karsten_, sudo is able to remember your root password for about some minutes, so try to pay attention whether you used it shortly before or not.
<karsten_> Myrtti, the value of the option is... something like.. "Show instantly"
<allu2> am i only one who can't move left up corner directly using ctrl+alt+left+up hotkeys while on down right corner, in unity
<Myrtti> karsten_: above that?
<karsten_> Daekdroom, i think it is able to store the password for 15 minutes. but i hasn typed in since 11:00am, the updates was at 03:00pm
<allu2> works well from up left to down right, down left to up right but it doesn't work down right to up left
<Gentoo64> karsten_: sudo -k will reset the timer
<karsten_> Myrtti, theres an option "When there are securtiy Updates" and the value of this is "Show instantly" (in my german distribution it is "Sofort anzeigen")
<karsten_> Myrtti, so does it allow the installation of updates without typing in the root-password?
<Myrtti> karsten_: there should be an option "Download and install automatically" - so security updates would be installed automatically
<Myrtti> karsten_: it doesn't install normal updates automatically, though.
<karsten_> Myrtti, yes, thats why i'm wondering. It asked me for some security updates, after i touched the "Update"-Button it started to install without the password-prompt
<Somelauw> I noticed that in ubuntu 11.4, the xserver has moved to the 8th tty and the 7th tty is now used for logging?
<makara> i want to mount a folder as a disk. how to do?
<simon__> mount -o loop
<simon__> makara: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/folder /mount/point/
<simon__> bind rather than loop actually
<simon__> sorry
<makara> thanss. what is -o bind do?
<makara> simon__: it says mount point does not exist
<simon__> makara: replace /mount/point with the folder you want to mount it at
<simon__> makara: for example mount -o bind /etc /mnt/etc
<ogzy> i am getting error while i am trying to repack the libaudiere for oneirich as sudo pbuilder build *.dsc the error message says This package is uninstallable Dependency is not satisfiable: libdumb1-dev
<ogzy> although i have libdumb1-dev
<ogzy> any idea?
<Jan\> i'm trying to figure out what this binary file opens with, theres no file ext and opening with text reader shows garbled text... any clues how to figure it out ?
<zykotick9> Jan\: in terminal "file foo" replacing foo with the actual filename - might give a clue
<celthunder> Jan\: run it in a terminal
<Stormshadow> hi all, im trying to implement a simple send-receive utility using the DBUS C api -- im OK sending  a signal and appending a string. I want to improve on that and send an array of strings -- Im calling dbus_message_iter_open_container() then dbus_message_iter_append_basic() twice (2 element string array)...on the receive end dbus_connection_pop_message() is returning NULL
<yabai> uptime
<MonkeyDust> Stormshadow  is that C programming?
<Stormshadow> emm yep
<zykotick9> yabai: FYI, uprecords part of the uptimed package is cooler then just "uptime"
<simon__> yayabai: 14:43:58 up  19:17,  2 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.15, 0.57
<simon__> :P
<Gumpo1> Hi, I have a script command that I want to run when the computer boots, how do I do that? Also, with around 30 sec delay so the wireless is up and running
<yabai> zykotick9: :-P uptime works ok for me :-)
<simon__> Gumpo1: rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: does it need root access?
<zykotick9> yabai: ya, but to you get "%up 99.997 | since Mon Jan 23 14:50:15 2012"?
<Gumpo1> lets pretend i really, reeeally dont know anything about linux
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: but you can still read my question, and reply...
<simon__> Gumpo1: step 1, install windows :P
<_Marcus> How do I run a bash command over FTP?
<Gumpo1> i dunno
<_Marcus> I've done it before, I just don't remember how
<simon__> Gumpo1: whats it doing?
<Gumpo1> i cant run windows from a usb stick. at least not well
<Gumpo1> it mounts my time capsule
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: when you run the script yourself, do you need to run it with sudo?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: did you see my message yesterday about the sizes of ubuntu mini?
<Gumpo1> yes
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: then it need root
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: sorry, no
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: put the command in a script, and run the scrpt backgrounded. It will need a lengthy sleep command to make it wait long enogh
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: what command do you run and I can make you the script if you like
<Gumpo1> i want to run this command
<Gumpo1> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.5/timecapsule/ /media/capsule -o pass=xxxxx
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: mini (base only) 872M, with Xorg 975M, with OB 1008M (after apt-get clean 974M), adding vim 1012M (1004M after apt-get clean)
<Gumpo1> this mounts my capsule to /media/capsule folder
<Gumpo1> how to do that automatically is beyond me. I tried fstab or whatever but it failed since the network is not laoded before it tried to mount it
<bastidrazor> Gumpo1: there are some options to tell it to wait to mount until a network connection is valid.
<Gumpo1> hm
<Gumpo1> how. also, it mounts stuff before login and whatnot. the wireless driver thingy is one of the last ones to load before the computer is fully functional
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: http://pastie.org/3472671
<Gumpo1> i really would like for this command to be run after around 30 sec after the computer has started completely
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nice, 1Gb for an OS aint bad
<Gumpo1> ill have a look at it
<bastidrazor> Gumpo1: _netdev option
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: is  that without the suggested packages too?
<okram> My 11.10 freezes how can I open System Log Viewer GUI in teminal?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: that's all "default" no trickery, so it could certainly be smaller
<bastidrazor> Gumpo1: or the script ActionParsnip gave you.. either should work.
<bitcoin_miner> anyone here have a good computer?
<ActionParsnip> okram: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1   does it  drop to a CLI interface which you can log in to?
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: mines a bit hackier, but should work
<bitcoin_miner> http://bit.ly/bitcoinmining
<ActionParsnip> bitcoin_miner: please don't spam here
<bitcoin_miner> if you leave that open you can make some money using distributed computng
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: should work yes. it should give the delay too. i don't know if fstab can delay like that
<bitcoin_miner> computing*
<Gumpo1> ugh, lubuntu on sub is really slow :)
<_Marcus> bitcoin_miner: And this has to do with Ubuntu, how?
<Gumpo1> *usb
<bitcoin_miner> _Marcus: idk just cool
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: most GUI distros will be. Puppy has the toram cheatcode, makes things nice :)
<Gumpo1> :)
<ActionParsnip> bitcoin_miner: as I said, don't spam. I did say....
<dez4rk> Hello world! Finicky February! (dez4rk@freenode)
<_Marcus> bitcoin_miner: If I was into Bitcoin mining, I wouldn't generate for you. And that's offtopic, you should see #ubuntu-offtopic
<ttt> where do I ask for help with coreutils
<_Marcus> ttt: What problem are you having?
<dez4rk> You were all just in a ubuntuforums.org screenshot, just saying. ;)
<_Marcus> dez4rk: I'm famous now!
<ttt> I'm getting behavior I don't understand with tail piping to another program.
<okram> Yes ctrl+alt+f1 works and then?
<Gumpo1> trying to make a photo frame so everything has to be automatic. its difficult to set up. all i really need is that time capsule mount and a photo viewer to begin automatically streaming pictures from the network
<ActionParsnip> okram: run:  dmesg | tail -n 20     and read, it should give clues
<ttt> I pipe to a program that ends, but  I don't come back to a command prompt.
<makara> simon__: it says the mount point does not exist
<okram> Ok I got login promt and as I entered info it flashed some error wich was to fast to read and restarted computer
<ActionParsnip> okram: sounds like bad ram to me dude, the command should only output some text. There is a memtester in Grub
<zykotick9> makara: a "mount point" is just an empty directory YOU choose, BUT it has to exist BEFORE you try the mount command
<stpierre> running 11.04. i rebooted this morning, and now emacs will not start (tried with and without X, and even daemon mode) _unless_ I strace it.  "strace emacs" works just dandy.  reinstalled emacs and all related packages.  other programs -- X and non-X start fine.  any suggestions?
<Prolac> how can I check which version of specific software is in the repos?
<zykotick9> makara: /mnt exists just for the purpose of temporary mounting
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: If there was bad RAM, the computer wouldn't start up though
<ActionParsnip> Prolac: apt-cache policy packagename
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: RAM is randomly accessed, you could avoid the bad section during boot
<okum> hi, i have a pretty noobish question.. can you use any windows installer with wine?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Oh. I'm guessing he doesn't have a RAM check at startup?
<Prolac> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<_Marcus> okum: Mostly. Some may not work as well as others.
<ActionParsnip> okum: yes but weather or not it will work is a different matter. Check appdb for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: its in a defaultinstall
<_Marcus> okum: http://appdb.winehq.org/ will tell you how well it works(if it's there)
<dez4rk> http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/6685/99screenshotat201202271.png - you're all famous!
<sipior> stpierre: are you running strace via sudo? also, what error does it give when it fails?
<okum> ActionParsnip: i just mean, could i go download any trial of a windows program and it shall work if known to work? :P
<ttt> Marcus:  I'm getting behavior I don't understand with tail -f  piping to another program. I pipe to a program that ends, but  I don't come back to a command prompt.
<stpierre> sipior: no error (or output) at all.  i have not been running strace under sudo; root can't run emacs, either, though, fwiw.
<stpierre> i've been invoking it as '\emacs -nw -Q -q --no-site-file' to avoid loading ... basically anything other than emacs itself.
<ActionParsnip> okum: sure, as long as the appdb says its ok then you'll be ok
<sipior> stpierre: and it just kicks you back to a prompt?
<Gumpo1> thanks ActionParsnip ill do a reboot and see if it works
<okum> ActionParsnip: alright, that's all i wanted to know. thanks, and also thanks _Marcus for the link. (:
<stpierre> yeah, after a few seconds.
<ActionParsnip> okum: the appd also has little hints on settings too
<simctrtest> exit
<stpierre> ooh, looks like this one is my fault somehow.  if i start up a new bash with --norc, emacs starts fine
 * stpierre had better start sorting through his environment.  thanks :)
<okum> ActoinParsnip: awesome, thanks.
<sipior> stpierre: interesting. is strace suid-root on your system?
<stpierre> no
<okram> ActionPArsnip: It passes mem test!?! Hence I can only run terminal normally then how can I open built in  system log viewer gui?
<zortness> so, trying to determine an issue on installation on my eeepc 1005HA that I've had for years with ubuntu... installation either locks up or restarts the machine when I'm trying to select my keyboard
<zortness> iirc it's happened since the 9x releases
<zteam> Hi all
<dez4rk> ./wave
<ActionParsnip> zortness: did you MD5 test the iSO you downloaded?
<zteam> Is there any easy way to encrypt the whole ubuntu-system in an existing install?
<luvsawti> hello everyone !
<exco> what file is responsible for the kernel parameters (11.10, grub2)
<ActionParsnip> exco: /etc/default/grub
<_Marcus> Hello, luvsawti
<zortness> ActionParsnip: not this latest one, but I have had the issue before with others that were verified
<Gumpo1> awesomeness ActionParsnip, it works. thanks be to ye
<_Marcus> zteam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Gumpo1> now have to autostart an image viewer to view pictures :)
<luvsawti> can anybody tell me how i can create installer for pendrive ?
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: do you see what is happening in the script
<_Marcus> luvsawti: What do you mean "pendrive"?
<Gumpo1> is there a screensaver that can show pictures from a folder perhaps?
<okum> how to update wine? it won't let me through update manager cuz it's untrusted packages or something like that.
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: if you didn't use the script file and had it just running in rc.local it would hang the boot
<zortness> ActionParsnip: over the past couple of years, I've probably downloaded 20+ images of ubuntu and attempted to install them via cd and usb stick
<Gumpo1> hm
<MonkeyDust> luvsawti  you mean unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: the script is backgrounded and running as root in the background, but the sleep makes the script wait a while so that it can do its thing later
<exco> ActionParsnip, there is vt.handoff=7 in my kernel parameters but I can't find the option in /etc/default/grub
<Gumpo1> it works, im happy :) how it works? no idea :p
<ActionParsnip> Gumpo1: as it is backgrounded, the boot will continue as normal
<Gumpo1> i see
<luvsawti> no i mean removal media !
<ActionParsnip> zortness: what happens when you try to boot?
<MonkeyDust> luvsawti  do try unetbootin, then
<okram> ActionPArsnip: It passes mem test!?! Hence I can only run terminal normally then how can I open built in  system log viewer gui? It was something like tail -f /var/log/messages but I don't remember exactly?
<zortness> ActionParsnip: I can boot off the USB and/or the CD fine, play around for a bit, but install always fails
<zteam> _Marcus, thanks I'm looking into it right now
<v0lksman> anyone know how to access notes on Ubuntu One from an iphone?
<luvsawti> no i want to create a installer which will be autorun  !
<ActionParsnip> okram: dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log are the main files to read, you can use less in cLI to read them
<ActionParsnip> zortness: what happens when you try to boot, saying it "fails" doesn't give much detail
<makara> zykotick9: thanks
<as001> how can I check currently running windows manager in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<luvsawti> or i say i want to install ubuntu in pendrive , run it too .
<zortness> ActionParsnip: so I can boot into the livecd mode, when I install everything is fine until I get to the keyboard selection screen. At that point the installation either locks up completely (mouse freezes, no keys work, have to hardware reset), or the machine resets on its own.
<okram> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<danileigh79> zortness: Did you burn the CD?
<MonkeyDust> luvsawti  http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-ubuntu-on-external-hard-drive.html
<zortness> danileigh79: that happens off of a burned cd or a liveUSB stick created with LiLi
<ActionParsnip> as001: ps -ef | egrep 'compiz|metacity|openbox|fluxbox|kwin"     should cover enough bases.
<danileigh79> What release are you using (sorry for coming into the convo late)
<luvsawti> does it will work !
<ActionParsnip> zortness: how does the keyboard connect to the system?
<zortness> danileigh79: using the latest now, 11.10, but this has happened since the 9.x releases on this machine
<as001> I have compiz-decorator and metacity --replace at the moment
<zortness> ActionParsnip: it's an asus eeepc 1005HA, so it's a netbook with, i assume, an internally connected ps/2 connection
<ActionParsnip> as001: then it's metacity :)
<darkknight> hi
<ActionParsnip> zortness: hmm, ok let me search
<danileigh79> zortness: full install or side by side?
<as001> Yes I started it to gain top of windows which dissapeared when I messed compiz.
<zortness> danileigh79: full install
<as001> Is there way to restart unity insted of metacity
<danileigh79> zortness: how long have you left it alone ater it's frozen?
<ActionParsnip> zortness: tried the boot option: acpi_osi=Linux
<zortness> danileigh79: up to 12 hours once, left it while I was at work for the day
<okram> ActionParsnip: Any idea whats -> pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed?
<zortness> ActionParsnip: how can I specify that during the livecd boot?
<ActionParsnip> okram: not sure, ask the web
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | zortness
<ubottu> zortness: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<okram> Cant acces web :D
<zortness> ty
<makara> zykotick9, simon__: i'm trying to mount a folder to be seen as a hdd by virtualbox. I thought I could trick it but no. Can I mount the folder as a file, not as a folder. VBox accepts files
<danileigh79> zortness: okram, wired or wirless?
<okram> Only terminal works
<danileigh79> zortness: nm, sorry
<darkknight> j
<ActionParsnip> zortness: possibly this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/569354
<danileigh79> okram: wired or wireless?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569354 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mouse and keyboard become unresponsive on Asus Eee PC 1005HA" [Undecided,Expired]
<ActionParsnip> okram: how are you chatting now then?
<okram> wired
<luvsawti> <MonkeyDust>thank u for the link !
<okram> chating via terminal
<spaceneedle> I wonder if Nvidia-common -which is installed on my laptop even tho I have intel graphics--can be used to snoop around on my laptop? It's stated purpose is to "find" obsolete nvidia drivers.
<okram> irssi :D
<ZenIRCBot> okram: Use weechat.
<zortness> ActionParsnip: ty, reading now
<ActionParsnip> okram: you can use links and so forth for web access
<bmr> anyone know if stokes hangs out here?
<ActionParsnip> spaceneedle: its in a default install, you could run:   dpkg -l | grep nvidia    to see the packages with nvidia in the names
<as001> when I try to start unity from console my windows lose top and I can not drag windows or do anything...
<as001> above suggested command after login gives just /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<ActionParsnip> as001: hold ALT and you can drag from any point in the window.ALT+F4 will close it
<as001> ok
<ActionParsnip> as001: nvidia GPU by any chance?
<as001> yes but it worket great until I changed setting in Compiz and now i can not get back
<as001> I mean it is not hardware issue
<ActionParsnip> as001: try resetting compiz and unity settings, may help
<as001> how can i do that
<ActionParsnip> as001: sometimes nvidia gpus need extra settings if the decorator vanishes
<qazokm> as001, are you using another desktop manager besides unity
<ActionParsnip> as001: lots of guides online, here's one I found.http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<^BRILL^> buongiorno
<^BRILL^> a< tutti
<as001> at the moment metacity and gnome-panel to be able to do anything
<_Marcus> How do I find a file in ubuntu?
<_Marcus> And then output the location to my terminal
<as001> Yes unity --reset brings back unity
<qazokm> as001 rm -f ~/.cache/sessions/
<ActionParsnip> as001: sometimes nvidia GPUs need these options in the video card device section: http://pastie.org/3472950
<qazokm> disable session saving too
<theadmin> _Marcus: Find by what criteria?
<bilalakbar2344> hello any girl is here for chating
<bilalakbar2344> ?
<theadmin> !ot | bilalakbar2344
<qazokm> here bilalakbar2344
<ubottu> bilalakbar2344: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bilalakbar2344: this is support only
<ikonia> bilalakbar2344: not in this channel
<ikonia> theadmin: it's not even "suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic"
<ikonia> bilalakbar2344: this channel is for ubuntu technical support
<_Marcus> theadmin: I am creating an apache module, and I want to find "httpd.h".
<sipior> "awkward"
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh, really? Wow. Well I understand why.
<ikonia> theadmin: not really going to use #ubuntu-offtopic to help people find women
<bilalakbar2344> sorry
<theadmin> _Marcus: Ah. "sudo find / -iname 'httpd.h' -print"
<_Marcus> theadmin: Thanks
<theadmin> _Marcus: There's also the "locate" command, but it requires to index files first and is generally harder imo
<as001> thanks problem solved..
<Oer> _Marcus, lot of options > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<okum> would somebody be able to help me here, trying to update ubuntu 11.10.. http://oi44.tinypic.com/314xxy1.jpg
<kermit> how do i make ubuntu stop changing my cpu speed whenever i go on battery
<qazokm> fix your ppa okum,
<as001> only thing which I miss in unity is start button from which I can get menus. Is there a way to put that button in unity ?
<ikonia> okum: did you not read the instructions that said disable all PPA's before an update
<qazokm> as001 install xubuntu /thumbsup
<theadmin> _Marcus: If that file is not currently on your system, but can be found in your repositories, use "apt-file httpd.h"
<okum> ikonia: no, actually i didn't.. cuz i had to install 10.10 and update to 11.10 3 diff times.........
<ActionParsnip> okum: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo apt-get update     close software centre and such first
<_Marcus> theadmin: It said the command "apt-file" couldn't be found.
<_Marcus> theadmin: I'll just install it
<okum> whats a pastebin - ActionParsnip
<_Marcus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | okum
<charnel> how can I use my ubuntu web server -- Apache -- from another lap top with windows to debug with IE ? :)
<ubottu> okum: please see above
<^BRILL^> qualche italiano?
<theadmin> _Marcus: Need to install that first (sudo apt-get install apt-file)
<ActionParsnip> charnel: use ssh via putty
<_Marcus> charnel: What, exactly, do you mean?
<theadmin> !it | ^BRILL^
<ubottu> ^BRILL^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<charnel> I want to be able to visit the page I am developing in ubuntu from my windows internet explorer not shell
<_Marcus> charnel: Ah. Are you on the same network?
<charnel> yes
<^BRILL^> grazie mille ubottu =)
<theadmin> charnel: Yes right, edit it on SSH and then view it in IE
<_Marcus> charnel: Then just type in the private IP of it.
<_Marcus> charnel: Of the Ubuntu machine that is
<okram> Well ok I enabled  ASPM in my bios and now pc works fine! Where to search problem if I Disable it then loging in everything freezes and I only can run terminal. Any Ideas?
<charnel> well thats another issue I have no idea on getting ips etc
<_Marcus> charnel: type "ifconfig" on Ubuntu
<okum> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<_Marcus> charnel: Look for "196.*.*.*" where * is a number. Or look for 10.*.*.* if you set it up for that
<theadmin> Bah, brb, switching from normal shell to tmux
<okum> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859393/
<vivanov> how to view number of threads created by a running process ?
<charnel> _Marcus, I
<ActionParsnip> okum: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<charnel> I ve found my ip but typing it in the ie does not seem to be working
<ActionParsnip> okum: if you'd added to PPA correctly, you wouldn't have this issue
<_Marcus> charnel: Do you have a firewall enabled on the Ubuntu machine?
<charnel> _Marcus : found it thank you very much for your help
<_Marcus> charnel: Okay. You can connect now?
<charnel> yes thank you very much.
<okum> ActionParsnip: i'm 2 weeks new to linux >.<
<_Marcus> okum: You'll get used to it, Linux can be easy.
<ActionParsnip> okum: the guides are still followable....
<ActionParsnip> okum: its a single command to add both PPA and key..
<okram> actually I had ASPM disabled and I changed it auto, but still I don't understand where to search problem why pc goes crazy if I disable  it
<darkknight> what i can do using nmap?
<okum> _Marcus: yeah, i already am kinda used to it.. i just run into problems i've never had before as i was a windows user lol. ActionParsnip: ok, i did not know that simple command to add both ppa and key.. thanks for teaching me, i won't need to ask next time.
<Somelauw> Can anyone help me uninstall wmii. When doing make uninstall, it says cc: /usr/local/lib/libixp.a: No such file or directory. But I just want to remove it
<neersighted> scan servers
<P1rate> Somelauw: delete the directory?
<ActionParsnip> okum: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu    states:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa     and you are done. You don't need this as you already have the PPA added
<Somelauw> P1rate: That won't uninstall anything
<Somelauw> I tried overwriting the install by using apt-get to be able to remove it, but it doesn't work that way.
<ActionParsnip> neersighted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing_a_Scanner_Over_a_Network
<P1rate> Somelauw: sudo apt-get autoremove?
<stephanb> Somelauw: you should compile something in ubuntu in the standard directorys...
<Somelauw> But I think I need to uninstall it again to be able to properly install it.
<theadmin> P1rate: Please don't "help" if you have no idea what you're talking about.
<Somelauw> stephanb: What do you mean.
<stephanb> Somelauw: use apt or if you want to compile things, compile them to /opt so you can safely remove them
<cancer> Which is best of All kubuntu 11.10 or 10.4 LTS?
<theadmin> cancer: The LTS is older but considered more stable.
<ActionParsnip> cancer: there is no best
<stephanb> cancer: depends on what you want to do with it
<ActionParsnip> cancer: i'd go for the latest. The newer kernel and drivers may help support hardware better
<Somelauw> stephanb: I just did a sudo make install. So it has picked the directories itself.
<stephanb> Somelauw: yeah, thats what you did wrong, now you wont easily be able to uninstall it
<theadmin> Somelauw: Read the Makefile for the uninstall target, see what it does, do the same :D
<cancer> theadmin: actionparsnip: stephanb: What you all recommend. which will work in all parts of functions
<theadmin> cancer: Both will.
<stephanb> cancer: depends on what you want to do with it
<ActionParsnip> cancer: both
<tyteen4a03> Hi, is there documentation for apt that runs in the "Manual Package Selection" in Ubuntu Server install?
<oCean> cancer: 1) this channel is not for polls. 2) That said, you can try them and find the one that fits your needs best
<meadhikari> please help i keep getting files list file for package 'libboost-thread1.42.0' is missing final newline
<meadhikari>  when trying to do apt-get install
<cancer> stephanb: any example.
<stephanb> theadmin: haha, nice suggestion concerning the makefile...
<theadmin> stephanb: Well it looks like it does... something wrong :D
<Somelauw> theadmin: the Makefile is hard to read (for unexperienced me). I couldn't find the place where it deletes libixp.a, which I wanted to simply uncomment.
<cancer> oCean: linux is new for me. so it's better to get info about versions, so i don't face much errors and go to find updates or upgrades.....
<theadmin> Somelauw: It's not hard, it's a bunch of commands. Just search for the line starting with "uninstall" and see the lines after it
<ActionParsnip> cancer: install 11.10 and you will be fine
<stephanb> Somelauw: if you are inexperienced you should definetely not just compile something when you don't know what you are doing, otherwise you end up with a completely fucked up system some day
<oCean> stephanb: control your language here, please
<theadmin> stephanb: Watch the language
<_Marcus> I want to download the Apache source code to play around with. I will have to compile it and install it like normal. Will this affect websites, or the httpd program?
<_Marcus> I don't want to have to remove it.
<theadmin> _Marcus: Use PREFIX.
<_Marcus> theadmin: ?
<cancer> ActionParsnip: Thanks. that's what is called solution. :) Thanks to all.
<stephanb> oCean theadmin: what do you propose instead of "fucked up"?
<theadmin> _Marcus: You can install compiled software to a fake root, basically.
<theadmin> stephanb: messed up
<oCean> cancer: that might be, but this channel concentrates on solving technical issues. If you want to talk/discuss ubuntu with others, /join #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<stephanb> _Marcus: don't do it if you dont know what you are doing
<_Marcus> stephanb: Then how will I learn?
<stephanb> _Marcus: first, learn how to compile something to a directory other then the standarddirectory
<cancer> oCean: i was here yesterday for more than 4-5 hours & my problem didn't solved. so i was advised to upgrade.... that's why i was asking here.
<stephanb> cancer: from where do you upgrade?
<oCean> cancer: in that case you have to describe your issue/problem/question more detailed: what is it that you want to do/solve
<cancer> stephanb: ubuntu 10.4 i think
<stephanb> cancer: well i think there is a big chance for breakage to occur, when you upgrade that system to 11.10
<stephanb> cancer: you could try it, but make a backup before
<cancer> oCean: many thanks for adivse, i did more than that. :)
<sandyeggoboy> good morning ll ...
<sandyeggoboy> hi there i need some assistance ... i think my LANG deely-whopper is wrong
<stephanb> _Marcus: try reading something regarding the "configure"-script and the prefix option
<theadmin> darkknight: Why are you CTCP-ping'ing me?
<sipior> sandyeggoboy: appears to be. "deely-whopper" isn't part of en_US :-)
<cancer> Stephanb: i have nothing to take backup from ubuntu, coz i'm using xp instead. i was trying to learn ubuntu. but fall in drivers issue. so i planned to upgrade. i'll uninstall ubuntu 10.4.3 then i'll install kubuntu 11.10
<sandyeggoboy> haha ... ok, well what i have for evidence is on pastebin
<stephanb> cancer: thats a new install, not a upgrade, but i think this is definately wiser then an update
<ActionParsnip> cancer: you can only upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 (next release) or 12.04 (LTS to LTS).
<cancer> stephanb: now one thing i am not sure of, i even don't know about what is wubi but i have heard of virtual box as well. don't know wt different it brings.
<sandyeggoboy> i was trying to run webhttrack and it gets to the first page and then dies. Upon investigation, i noticed a recurring problem with the LANG settings. i thought i had fixed it long ago but need to make sure,
<sandyeggoboy> http://pastebin.com/Mk3hYpNf
<neersighted> apt-get source apache2-mpm-prefork
<neersighted> oops, was reading up
<cancer> ActionParsnip: where can i learn basic about linux (kubuntu)
<cancer> ?
<ActionParsnip> cancer: same place you learned windows
<oCean> !manual | cancer
<stephanb> cancer: there are several free ebooks
<ubottu> cancer: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cancer> ActionParsnip: i learned window by practicing from the time of Dos, win 3.1 and so on. but stoped on xp. i like command prompt and linux is full of it.
<sipior> sandyeggoboy: should be LANG, not LANGN, surely?
<ActionParsnip> cancer: same way then. You learned by using the OS, that's on of the greatest ways to learn Linux too
<ActionParsnip> cancer: you can use CLI in XP, it's called powersell
<cancer> ActionParsnip: but it seem bit confusing to me. maybe coz i have not tried it yet.
<ActionParsnip> *powershell
<theadmin> cancer: "man intro" is a good start for basic commands.
<ActionParsnip> cancer: indeed, just use the OS and you'll be ok
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: PowerShell was introduced in Vista, no?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i believe its usable in XP
<stephanb> powershell doesn't even come close to what you can do with a unix shell, tough
<oem> i came here to ask: would someone tell me how to navigate/browse to the .local folder?
<zykotick9> stephanb: +1
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: I'd say it was very close. We use it to check SQL databases using redgate
<Treat1> I'm having printing issues, help needed.
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: it will re-kick off backups if they fail and send a nice report
<stephanb> ActionParsnip: in my opinion you cant compare it, it's like comparing a bycycle to a ferrari, just because both have wheels
<Jelou> Hello. Is there any way to reset usb ports without restarting the computer?
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: wassup.
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: depends how good you are with powershell dude
<stephanb> ActionParsnip: has it something like pipes?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip, stephanb: Powershell discussion is... way offtopic :P
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: indeed
<arshzingh> I was using ssh with the terminal..... a process was running and it suddenly stopped...... its stuck ... ehat do i do now ????
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: you can tell powershell to look at the hardware of every PC and  reboot any system with less than 2Gb ram, for example :)
<Treat1> After a fresh install I can't install my wireless network printer, it doesn't even show up.
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: can you ping it's IP?
<stephanb> ActionParsnip: the difference is, on unix the shell was first and everything else got build around it, the powershell just got introduced
<Treat1> I've put the ip in the box and no printer is found
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: doesn't make it lesser
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: but can you ping it?
<Treat1> the printer works on every other computer on the network
<oCean> stephanb, ActionParsnip. Please drop the offtopic
<ActionParsnip> oCean: done and done
<oCean> thanks
<Treat1> from .cli?
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: yes
<arshzingh> ActionParsnip: Can you help with my ques above?
<_Marcus> When I install this Apache from source, will it be a service?
<_Marcus> Like, when I type "sudo service apache2"
<Treat1> what is the code exactly?
<ActionParsnip> arshzingh: kill it via it's PID
<_Marcus> Will it call the new one?
<_Marcus> Even though I didn't put it in the default place
<stephanb> _Marcus: yes
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: ping ip.of.printer.here -c 4
<stephanb> _Marcus: no
<stephanb> _Marcus: eheheh
<_Marcus> stephanb: Yes, or no?
<_hardy_> hi to all . I am having issue with booting Ubuntu over windows
<arshzingh> ActionParsnip: i ran the sh command via ssh ..... its not giving any output
<_hardy_> I have a live CD . but i dont know how to fix ubuntu using it
<stephanb> _Marcus: no, but you can start the initscript in the place you installed it, like "/opt/etc/init.d/apache2 start" if you installed it to "/opt"
<ActionParsnip> arshzingh: what was the command you ran?
<archo43> oioioi
<arshzingh> ActionParsnip : sh somefile.sh
<ActionParsnip> arshzingh: ok then run:  ps -ef | grep somefile      what is output>
<stephanb> i'm heading off, bye
<zykotick9> arshzingh: did you try CTRL+C?
<_hardy_> hey guys... need help in urgent basis...
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: details are useful
<hex20dec> _hardy_, Ask your question.
<_hardy_> ActionParsnip: I am having issue in booting up ubuntu
<_hardy_> I hav installed over windows
<Treat1> Yes, it worked, I was able to ping the printer
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: ok, what happens when you boot?
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: ok what make and model printer?
<arshzingh> zykotick9: That will stop  it. ..  should i stop and run the sh comand again
<_hardy_> It was worked well yesterday night..  But after installing some flash plugin it stopped working.
<Treat1> Canon Pixma MX882
<_hardy_> I am just getting a ubuntu loading screen
<zykotick9> arshzingh: i thought that's what you wanted to do?  stop it?  is that not what you want?
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: what GPU do you use?
<_hardy_> and it flickers back to console kind of screen and again back to ubuntu loading scrreen
<_hardy_> GPU ? ??
<_hardy_> ubuntu11.10
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: video card chip
<arshzingh> zykotick9: i want the sh command to be completed
<zykotick9> arshzingh: then DON'T CTRL+C it!
<_hardy_> windows is working fine.
<arshzingh> zykotick9: then what ?
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: ok under network printers select to find the printer and type the IP in that box
<zykotick9> arshzingh: wait until it finishes
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: windows is a completely different OS, with different support. So is of no value
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: what video chip do you use?
<Treat1> No printer was found at that address
<arshzingh> zykotick9: it has stopped giving any output ....
<_hardy_> I am not sure. But its AMD
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: try the other options then
<_hardy_> not know in details. :(
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<zykotick9> arshzingh: depends on the script you are using.  either: end it or wait.
<_hardy_> ok.. Anything with Live CD ?
<Treat1> this has always been a breeze, I don't understand why it's such an issue now
<_hardy_> Coz the only thing I have right now is this LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: yes you will need that in the live CD to get the desktop more than likely too
<arshzingh> zykotic9: sent you a scrnshot
<_hardy_> ActionParsnip: Is there anyway to load up my ubuntu from this live CD ?
<Treat1> It's always come up automatically.
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: you can chroot and the commands you run will afftect the installed OS. I suggest you reboot and hold SHIFT and you can then add the boot option there
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: do the other options work?
<grandrew> hi all! Is there any decent "find files" tool available for ubuntu? Some time ago it was possible to search for files dated/modified from xx/xx/xx to yy/yy/yy (by date) but I cannot find anything with UI to accomplish this :-\
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: find in terminal is pretty sweet, or you can run: sudo updatedb   then use the locate command to find files
<_hardy_> ActionParsnip: ok last thing. I am using dual boot. Means I have installed ubuntu using wbui. So any tips or suggestions regarding that ?
<Treat1> I don't know what other opitons you are talking about
<_hardy_> in account to fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: find has an age option in it
<Treat1> Trying LPD....
<ActionParsnip> _hardy_: oh jeez that adds all kinds of extra stuff
<tedi> HI all, Im quite new to Ubuntu and Linux in general. Anyone know why I cant use Gnome, when I try start it with gnome shell it just goes black and the screen gets no signal.
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: in the add printer dialogue....
<theadmin> tedi: No GPU drivers?
<_hardy_> :( But i need to do that anyhow today to get all my data..
<tedi> I installed them through the additional drivers program
<bmr> stokachu, dude
<grandrew> ActionParsnip, I just wanted anything with graphical UI :-(
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: why?
<bmr> stokachu, sorry about the "legal eagles".. :-/
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: http://blog.kenweiner.com/2011/04/using-canon-pixma-mx882-all-in-one-with.html
<grandrew> ActionParsnip, because I thought ubuntu has made a step towards the usability .. at last :(
<kirill_> Всем хай
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: there are searching apps but I don'y knoe them personally. find is very usable...
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: ust because you are  typing stuff doesn't make it not usable...
<_hardy_> ActionParsnip: If you have any tutorial or something just then plz give me the link. I will manage my way.
<tedi> theadmin: Just checked, got GPU drivers installed and activated.
<grandrew> kirill_, тебе наверное надо на #ubuntu-ru
<NitroTiger> I had custom xorg.conf  for SyncMaster 204B how I apply it to 11.10 to get screen working normally?
<kirill_> А почему
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: sudo find/ -type f -mtime +3       willfind all files older than 3 days...
<OEMcolincolinco> can someone tell me how to browse to the .local folder? I thought I'd see it under home/myusername but I don't
<Treat1> Thanks, I'll work on it for a min and get back to you later.
<grandrew> ActionParsnip, yes it does make it less usable since you have to dig in man pages instead of just clicking and doing it
<ActionParsnip> OEMcolincolinco: press CTRL+H and you will see the hidden folders
<grandrew> kirill_, здесь общаются только на английском
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: there are sample commands online, that's where I got that. never used a man page
<kirill_> А где можно с девченками попробовать не подскажешь
<tedi> No got any other ideas why the screen goes black when running Gnome, drivers are there and working. Not sure where else to check :<
<MonkeyDust> !ru| kirill_
<ubottu> kirill_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kirill_> Спасибо
<jazzz22> bonjour
<MonkeyDust>        
<thingamagic> salut a tous!!(je suis tous nouveau!)
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jazzz22> un petit soucis ici pour transfère une boite mail volumineuse depuis évolution vers mac osx
<oCean> !ru | kirill_
<ubottu> kirill_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jazzz22> quelqu'un peu m'aider?
<oCean> jazzz22: /join #ubuntu-fr
<thingamagic> hey ubuntu poeple
<jazzz22> oh sorry
<_Marcus> Hello
<jazzz22> i think i was there
<alexman731> Heeeeeyyy
<thingamagic> i'm looking for a meeting chat is it here?
<_Marcus> thingamagic: This is the Ubuntu support channel. I don't see why your meeting would be here.
<compdoc> thingamagic, welcoem to the meeting!
<oCean> thingamagic: this is ubuntu tech support. If you're looking for the meeting channel, then  /join #ubuntu-meeting
<thingamagic> where should i go? <_Marcus>
<theadmin> oCean: I don't think that's what they mean by "meeting", most likely they mean "dating" or something... Which is not even on Freenode :D
<theadmin> oCean: Maybe there are channels like that, I dunno of course, but
<thingamagic> thank you!! :)
<_Marcus> thingamagic: I don't know where your meeting is supposed to be. Didn't someone tell you?
<sandyeggoboy> i am hvaing a meeting here ....
<sandyeggoboy> just me and my guinea pig....
<oCean> ok, let's move back on topic please
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: if you can learn CLI stuff, it will benefit you later
<NitroTiger> can anybody help me to get  SyncMaster 204B working
<ActionParsnip> NitroTiger: what video card?
<NitroTiger> intel mobile 4
<vicivaci> How do I list my internal LAN ip via command line? :P
<zykotick9> vicivaci: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> NitroTiger: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<theadmin> vicivaci: ifconfig, among others, will have that info
<hv>  /join #hbase
<vicivaci> Is it possible I dont have one?
<vicivaci> Im using a ECS
<kane77> how can I find all files in a given directory, but only list each file once when it has more than 1 hardlink?
<theadmin> vicivaci: It's possible if you're not connected or if connection is broken pretty much
<NitroTiger> ActionParsnip: oneiric!?!
<thingamagic> i've another question : is there a french channel for meeting?
<ActionParsnip> vicivaci: ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | cut -f2 -d ":" | cut -f1 -d " "
<theadmin> thingamagic: No, all the official Ubuntu meetings are held in English.
<vicivaci> ActionParsnip: That gives me my "internet" IP
<thingamagic> ok thanks!! :)
<vicivaci> Upon reading the ifconfig, All i can find is localhost and that "inet" ip
<ActionParsnip> vicivaci: yes youo asked for "internal LAN ip"
<theadmin> vicivaci: "inet addr" IS what you are looking for
<vicivaci> Hmm, I mean 192.x.x.x :P
<ActionParsnip> NitroTiger: you may need an xorg.conf file to define the display if it is not being detected.
<vicivaci> if there is one using a ECS (im clueless)
<vicivaci> hmm ok
<theadmin> vicivaci: It's normally in the for m of 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x
<ActionParsnip> vicivaci: you mean the WAN IP you would connect to to access the system
<vicivaci> Yes, im trying to link my mysql config file to php
<vicivaci> And it says in the documentation if i just use localhost
<vicivaci> it wont work
<vicivaci> setting the bind-adress*
<vicivaci> I'm looking for my own internal IP adress to clarify :)
<NitroTiger> I have it from old ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> vicivaci: then thats not your internel IP you need is it...
<vicivaci> No, probably not, sorry
<grandrew> ActionParsnip, yep I've googled-out the solution: 1. create a temp file, touch it to DATE1, 2. create a second tmp file with DATE2, then find -cnewer ./date1 ... ! -cnewer ./date2... yep, THATS user friendly!?!
<ankitb> hye folks, i want to known where pkt loss happened in the loss...plz suggest me any tool and method for this...
<ActionParsnip> vicivaci: IP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $IP      will give your routers WAN IP. .If you ask for the wrong thing youo will get the wrong reply
<ActionParsnip> grandrew: i'd say so
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Isn't that overkill? What's the point of assigning the output to a variable and echo'ing the variable when you can just run the command you gave in ``'s?
<vicivaci> ActionParsnip: That gives me the same IP adress
<MonkeyDust> vicivaci  try curl ifconfig.me
<vicivaci> Same IP
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: just  what I found online...
<vicivaci> I think I mentioned it but I'm using an Elastic cloud server if it bears any relevance
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, mk
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: plus could copy and paste the  command into scripts etc and use it later :)
<ActionParsnip> vicivaci: i'd contact your provider then
<vicivaci> okay thanks all
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how do i upgrade my old version of amule to 2.3.1 on ubuntu lucid lynx 10.04 LTS ??
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | IpSe_DiXiT maybe there is a PPA
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT maybe there is a PPA: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<grandrew> vicivaci, you may use localhost bind address if you do not plan to expose the service to the internet, in other cases you should choose one of your assigned IP addresses from 'ifconfig'
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: That's a neat site, thanks :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: thank u but i dunno whatcha talking about, would u mind explaining, im a noob and have no idea
<f3bruary> whoami
<f3bruary> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<f3bruary> @whoami
<MonkeyDust> glad you like it theadmin  :)
<NitroTiger> <ActionParsnip> where I copy xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> NitroTiger: /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> f3bruary: http://pastie.org/3473493   ;)
<dtcrshr> hello everyone, im trying to install ubuntu on the netbooks bought to lend for the users here in the college library
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<dtcrshr> but all of them, with either ubuntu or mint instalation after some minutes they simply crash, with a bunch of errors, the last being - "panic ocurred, switching back to text console". all are brand new hp mini netbooks, all came with windows 7 working like a charm, no disk / hardware issues
<dtcrshr> does ubuntu work on netbooks? is something with the kernel? im installing the latest 11.10 32bits version
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: yes it works fine
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: is the RAM healthy?
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dtcrshr> iv installed via usb stick
<dtcrshr> but used the same usb stick to install another desktop pc here thats up and running for 3 days
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: so its an installed OS, or are you getting the issue during install?
<dtcrshr> no, the install goes fine, its on the normal use
<dtcrshr> with, or without oppened apps
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: what video chip does it use?
<dtcrshr> well, didnt tested the ram, but I unboxed all of them last week, they are all new
<dtcrshr> the video listed in lspci is - VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: what is the make and model of the netbook?
<dtcrshr> its the latest hp mini, no model specified on the box
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: anything on the bottom?
<dtcrshr> there are some similar issues on the google
<f3bruary> ActionParsnip, thanks
<|bird|> hello
<minnal> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a Compaq Presario 2100, but at no point the installation finds keyboard, anyone met the similar pproblem?
<minnal> I've tried also external ps/2 and usb keyborads
<spook_> hola
<oliphant> halo
<minnal> bios sees all keyborads, but ubuntu installation doesn't :)
<spook_> alguien de venezuela por aca
<spook_> ?
<oliphant> !
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spook_> clear
<spook_> #ubuntu-es
<spook_> #ubuntu-es
<dabbu> my laptop touchpad support multi touch. but no option to add three finger action?
<tsunami_> hello!
<ActionParsnip> minnal: try the bootoption: noacpi
<minnal> at which point?
<minnal> the installation just starts and hangs
<minnal> is there a way to change bootoptions on start manually? :)
<ActionParsnip> minnal: also try turning OFF USB legacy mode. Source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416614
<tsunami_>  strange thing... a cannot see what I have on another partition (a 60gig extf4) but if I ask qBittorrent to open destination folder (that Im using for downloads on this other partition) it opens the directory but I cant see anything else but that directory and I can only see the directories, not the files... any suggestion? strange behavior ubuntu has today..
<minnal> tried the usb legacy support off
<minnal> no change
<minnal> thing is same thing also happens even with fedora installation
<minnal> but keyboard work in win xp or bios
<minnal> very strange issue
<tsunami_> do not have permissions to write on the windows partition and on usb external discs which is a pain i opened thunar with root access but it says there is no trash directory when i try to delete something... any suggestions?
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: hp mini 210
<ActionParsnip> minnal: try changing the USB option, as I said.
<minnal> ActionParsnip: I have tried that already, as said no change
<dtcrshr> found this topic  - http://askubuntu.com/questions/92212/panic-occurred-switching-back-to-text-console
<ActionParsnip> minnal: do you have the latest BIOS?
<dtcrshr> regarding kernel 3.0 to 3.1 upgrade, with a simple apt-get update / upgrade ill get this kernel or do i have to compile it by hand / choose an older ubuntu version
<minnal> that I'll need to check actually
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: get fully updated in text mode, may help
<dtcrshr> doing this
<minnal> but the usb issue is with grub, don't think installation disk loads grub at start
<dtcrshr> ill let you know
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<minnal> but thanks for help, I'll continue my battle :)
<dtcrshr> just for record, iv installed the ubuntu with the normal "fully use disk" option, theres no other OS on the netbooks
<tsunami_> any suggestions on this issue?
<tsunami_> I have lots of data that i cannot access :(((
<krycek> sudo reboot -V
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: what is the graphic environment on ubuntu + unity? lightdm?
<dtcrshr> does something as /etc/init.d/lightdm restart works?
<tsunami_> krycek: is that for me?
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: default oneiric uses Unity and will use lightdm as the login manager
<krycek> tsunami_: sry its 420 over here
<exco> how do I find out where grub is installed
<Liran> hi guys, is there any way of installing firefox from firefox-10.0.2.tar.bz2 in a way that the system will recognize it as default browser?
<exco> what drive/partition?
<zykotick9> dtcrshr: "sudo service lightdm restart" is the upstart version of your init.d above.
<knope> any one here play minecraft?
<dtcrshr> thanks zykotick9 , ill keep this noted
<ActionParsnip> tsunami_: is the partition healthy? When you last disconnected the device, did you safely remove it or just yank it out?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | knope
<ubottu> knope: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<joallard> I have the source. How do I compile a driver with options?
<dtcrshr> im still lost in the gnome - lightdm - unity thing
<knope> :(
<theadmin> exco: This is a bit messy but: for i in /dev/sd* ; do echo $i: $(file -s $i) | grep -i grand ; done
<knope> bad script
<knope> didn't really apply to my type of question'
<tsunami_> ActionParsnip: the partition is on the harddrive where the system is installed
<ActionParsnip> knope: it does, directly
<mobhero> Hi, No such map passwd.byname. reason can't bind to server which server this domain error in nis ubuntu 10.04
<mobhero> can u please help on this..
<knope> no i was looking to branch out and socialize
<Liran> hi guys, is there any way of installing firefox from firefox-10.0.2.tar.bz2 in a way that the system will recognize it as default browser?
<knope> minecraft is a game
<knope> people play it from time to time..
<ActionParsnip> knope: asking if anybody does something is redundant. If you ask your next question, the people who DO will reply
<neersighted> update-alternitives --config www-browser
<knope> this is an open ubuntu chat
<ActionParsnip> knope: no its support only
<theadmin> knope: You know, not everyone here is talking to YOU
<knope> o
<krycek> oo
<CFHowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> knope: it tells you when you joined the channel...
<knope> no im speaking with ... im an irc-tard
<mobhero> Hi, No such map passwd.byname. reason can't bind to server which server this domain error in nis ubuntu 10.04
<neersighted> That much is obvious
<theadmin> !patience | mobhero
<ubottu> mobhero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bLiNdRaGe> what's the next LTS release? 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> knope: you can free chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CFHowlett> !precise|blindrage
<ubottu> blindrage: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dtcrshr> knope: so you should try to find a #minecraft channel or something, maybe on the irc gaming servers, as quakenet or rizon. freenode is all about nerdysh techy stuff, 99% dont wanna make new friends
<joallard> I have the source. How do I compile a driver with options?
<bLiNdRaGe> nice didn't know that trigger
<exco> theadmin, not found
<bLiNdRaGe> thanks CFHowlett
<theadmin> exco: What not found?
<neersighted> knope: irc://irc.esper.net/minecraft
<exco> theadmin, the disk where grub2 is ...
<krycek> is there a terminal minecraft out?
<theadmin> krycek: No, and I don't think there will ever be. You can run Minecraft Server without gui though
<krycek> theadmin: k
<ActionParsnip> Liran: there is a ppa if you want
<theadmin> exco: Oh... probably it's not installed at all?
<ActionParsnip> Liran: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<exco> theadmin, well, the machine boots so it better be ;-) and /dev/sd* are where the disks are
<Liran> ActionParsnip, i don't want the ppa because it updated long after the regular release
<exco> theadmin,  can't I check some grub2 conf or the like
<Liran> ActionParsnip, im on oneiric
<exco> also update-initramfs works so that should know where it installs grub2 to
<ActionParsnip> Liran: I see, you can extract the file in /opt    then symlink the firefox biary in /usr/bin   and it will be runnable
<krycek> maybe chmod -x as well ./.
<ActionParsnip> Liran: I suggest you use an obscure name so other apps don't overwrite the file
<steven_reiden> :(
<Liran> ActionParsnip, alredy did that. ~/firefox and ive symlinked it to /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> Liran: did you uninstall the firefox package too?
<Liran> ActionParsnip, it works from terminal when i run: firefox but the system open web pages links with gedit
<tsunami_> ActionParnsip: I can see the partitions , but when I open the directories in /media/7738-E691 there is nothing there. never happened before, yesterday was ok
<theadmin> exco: Hm, try this: sudo find /dev -name "sd*" -exec file -s '{}' \;
<Liran> ActionParsnip, yes ive uninstalled it
<ActionParsnip> Liran: when the package is updated it will overwrite the link file
<ActionParsnip> Liran: cool, then you need a firefox.desktop in /usr/share/applications   and it will be runnable from dash etc
<Liran> ActionParsnip, i didn't get the last part
<ActionParsnip> Liran: the apps in dash are the files in /usr/share/applications
<exco> theadmin, http://pastebin.com/f3RgHfjJ
<ActionParsnip> Liran: so you will need to make one to launch your firefox binary
<Liran> ActionParsnip, how i do that?
<joallard> How do I build a driver with options?
<ActionParsnip> Liran: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<theadmin> exco: I don't see anything with grub here, weird.
<fairuz_> Hi, on this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror , at this step -> Set up your keyring to correctly verify Release signatures, what if I want to do a mirror host for precise? What should I modify?
<ActionParsnip> Liran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859517/    that is the default file, you can change it as you want. The Exec= line may need changing and the icon may need downloading
<fairuz_> Thanks
<theadmin> exco: Sorry, no idea
<exco> theadmin, indeed
<steven_reiden> quien habla español
<theadmin> !es | steven_reiden
<ubottu> steven_reiden: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Liran: good job I forgot to install the junky browser, or I wouldn't have had that file:)
<Liran> ActionParsnip, 10x man i'll try this!
<steven_reiden> ok thank
<ActionParsnip> Liran: its how you add any command in dash, you may have the icon missing but you can download one and put it in /usr/share/icons
<Liran> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by "dash"? sry for being n00b
<tsunami_> ActionParsnip: any suggestion to diagnose my problem?
<tsunami_>  strange thing... a cannot see what I have on another partition (a 60gig extf4) but if I ask qBittorrent to open destination folder (that Im using for downloads on this other partition) it opens the directory but I cant see anything else but that directory and I can only see the directories, not the files... any suggestion? strange behavior ubuntu has today..
<theadmin> Liran: dash is the unity menu thingo
<ActionParsnip> Liran: when you press the windows key, the dash is loaded
<Treat1> now I have a tar.gz file that I don't know what to do with, everything that I read online say's do this or that and nothing is working
<theadmin> Treat1: If you don't know what to do with it, leave it alone. Install software from repositories (Ubuntu Software Center provides a way to access those, for instance)
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: what is the file for?
<Click20644> hi
<Treat1> printer driver
<CFHowlett> Click20644   greetings
<theadmin> Treat1: Doh. HP?
<Treat1> actually you told me where to get it
<Treat1> Canon
<Click20644> CFHowlett where I take a bnc ?
<Liran> ActionParsnip, ohh lol i use gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> Treat1: extract it and there will be more achives in, one will be debs, extract that and install the debs
<CFHowlett> Click20644   "bnc" ?
<ActionParsnip> Liran: same difference
<Click20644> bouncer
<neersighted> znc <3
<CFHowlett> Click20644   where do you take a bouncer?  That's unfamiliar ubuntu terminology to me.  Sorry.
<Liran> ActionParsnip, really thanks a lot for the help man!
<Treat1> typically software center picks it up and does the rest, I'm using Lubuntu and it doesn't have software center
<Click20644> oke
<ActionParsnip> Liran: np, thanks for the gratitude :)
<dtcrshr> oh crap, on the middle of the apt-get upgrade it gave me the panic again, on the reboot the wireless stoped working
<exco__> theadmin,  sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<exco__> theadmin, that did it and it's in sdd2 ...
<theadmin> exco__: Great, GLaD you figured it out :D
<tsunami_> hey guys, any idea why I cant see what I have on other partitions? yesterday everything was ok...
<Treat1> typically software center picks it up and does the rest, I'm using Lubuntu and it doesn't have software center
<michael_> a tutti
<michael_> ciao a tutti
<CFHowlett> !it|michael
<ubottu> michael: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<steven_reiden> hello
<theadmin> Treat1: You can install it easily: sudo apt-get install software-center
<steven_reiden> mens
<CFHowlett> steven_reiden   greetings
<theadmin> Treat1: I beleive you're looking for the drivers tool though (jockey-gtk)
<tedi> Hello, need some help with installing my grafic drivers, anyone know any good tutorial
<milen8204> what was the name of "C" compilator and debuger in Linux
<theadmin> tedi: The "Additional Drivers" tool will install the drivers for most major manufacturers, i.e. Nvidia and AMD
<CFHowlett> milen8204   gcc IIRC
<ssta> milen8204: gcc/gdb usually
<theadmin> tedi: gcc and gdb, respectively.
<milen8204> ok thanks CFHowlett AND ssta
<DarsVaeda> when inserting a crypted device i get "missing cryptsetup" which package do i need again?
<tedi> theadmin: hmm then it should be installed since I used it, sadly cant still use the Gnome Shell :<
<knope> compiz+gnome=:)
<theadmin> !find cryptsetup | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: Found: cryptsetup, libcryptsetup-dev, libcryptsetup1
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: I take it it's cryptsetup
<DarsVaeda> oh that name...that was obvious ^^
<DarsVaeda> can't believe its still missing
<tsunami_>  strange thing... a cannot see what I have on another partition (a 60gig extf4) but if I ask qBittorrent to open destination folder (that Im using for downloads on this other partition) it opens the directory but I cant see anything else but that directory and I can only see the directories, not the files... any suggestion? strange behavior ubuntu has today..
<dtcrshr> after iv apt-get update / upgrade, i have this message - 0 packages..... 4 not updated
<tsunami_> do not have permissions to write on the windows partition and on usb external discs which is a pain i opened thunar with root access but it says there is no trash directory when i try to delete something... any suggestions?
<dtcrshr> this are linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic and software center
<dtcrshr> is there a way to upgrade and force this 4 to be updated?
<theadmin> dtcrshr: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   one does not simply force packages...
<theadmin> dtcrshr: "upgrade" does not care about deps when upgrading, so use dist-upgrade
<dtcrshr> hm ok
<dtcrshr> cause im having this annoying "panic, switching back to text console" so i need to "UPDATE ALL THE PACKAGES!"
<dtcrshr> one does not simply gives me a text mode panic
<dtcrshr> :D
<CFHowlett> lol!
<dtcrshr> 9gag for the win
<theadmin> ...
<Treat1> Thanks, you guy's/gal's always come though!!!AWESOME!!!You make ubuntu a great OS
<minnal> ActionParsnip: just letting you know, the BIOS was old and upgrading it helped with the issue, now keyboard works just nicely, thank you for your help in reminding about bios upgrade :)
<spook_> chao
<spook_> llego mi chica
<spook_> see you all
<tsunami_> ActionParsnip: any suggestion to diagnose my problem?
<Escherial> hey, what would you all recommend for editing files on a remote machine? kate has a tendency to freeze up or become slow if the connection isn't so great, and it has no way to restore the connection if it's broken
<Escherial> i do like kate, though, so something like it would be nice
<theadmin> Escherial: vim
<auronandace> Escherial: why not nano, far less overhead
<the_hydra> hi all
<CFHowlett> the_hydra   greetings
<the_hydra> what is your recommended web based system monitoring?
<the_hydra> cacti? nagios? zabbix?
<the_hydra> CFHowlett: hi
<CFHowlett> the_hydra   I'm not an admin, but I see frequent references to nagios
<the_hydra> CFHowlett: hm i see
<Escherial> theadmin, auronandace: i was hoping for a graphical editor, unless you're recommending gvim
<the_hydra> CFHowlett: i got same impression too, especially since LinuxQuestions latest polling list nagios as #1 in that category
<Escherial> but fair enough, i probably should learn to use vim someday outside of simply being able to type, save, and quit
<CFHowlett> the_hydra   well then - asked and answered!
<theadmin> Escherial: gvim is okay too. Try cream as well.
<the_hydra> CFHowlett: thanks :)
<CFHowlett> the_hydra   have fun/be safe
<Escherial> my main concern is the performance over ssh...do they choke like kate does? can you restore your session if it's broken (e.g. if your laptop goes to sleep)?
<auronandace> Escherial: no offence but if you are editing text over a remote connection why have the overhead of a gui?
<zykotick9> Escherial: if you using a terminal based editor with screen - then yes
<zykotick9> s/using/used/
<Escherial> i have to wonder if i'm in a minority for liking to use a mouse while editing text, heh...
<auronandace> Escherial: nano is very simple
<Tm_T> using mouse != gui
<Escherial> Tm_T: practically, using nano or vim like they've suggested won't by default support a mouse afaik
<CFHowlett> Escherial   do what works for you.
<Escherial> meh, well, kate is working ok for now; it just gets laggy, which is surprising considering that i'm running it locally
<Escherial> i have to wonder if it's saving every character i enter, which would explain the latency somewhat
<theadmin> Escherial: jedit, geany, cream, gedit, mousepad # List of some friendly GUI editors sorted by lightweightness. Try them and see which you like.
<Escherial> theadmin: right, thanks :)
<theadmin> Escherial: It's from least-lightweight to most-lightweight by the way
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  and leafpad
<Escherial> slightly off topic, but is mounting a folder via scp not a recommended way to edit files on a remote machine?
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  NFS
<MonkeyDust> or SSH
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  scp is cp over ssh
<Escherial> ah...right, apologies, it's actually using sftp as far as i can tell...
<theadmin> Escherial: I don't see why sshfs/sftp would fail on you
<Escherial> it's not failing, but it's not exactly resilient to flaky/closed connections. if i were using, say, winscp on windows, it'd at least attempt to reconnect if i were disconnected
<zykotick9> Escherial: using sftp to actually edit seems strange to me
<Escherial> zykotick9: as opposed to opening up an ssh session and using a non-graphical editor, you mean?
<zykotick9> Escherial: or ssh with X forwarding for a GUI editor
<Xeneth> Is there a shortcut in Ubuntu 10.4 to delete an item without sending it to the trash?
<Xeneth> err 10.04
<theadmin> Xeneth: Sure, shift-del
<theadmin> Xeneth: Like usual :D
<Xeneth> theadmin, Thanks.  I could have searched, but I'm lazy.
<Escherial> zykotick9: but then wouldn't the latency be even worse, as even just interacting the editor would incur delay?
<Martin79> Hi, does ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 have OSS sound system installed? (even the old version)  I only want to uninstall pulseaudio and alsa and stay only with OSS because it has very low latency
<slaine_> hello
<michael_> ciao a tutti
<CFHowlett> !it|michael
<ubottu> michael: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> Escherial: if your method works, use it :)  If you use windows as a client, probably not too many options.
<theadmin> Martin79: I don't think you can use OSS anymore. Gnome, which is what Ubuntu uses, depends on pulseaudio since version 3. Apart from that, I'm not even sure if OSS is in the repos.
<auronandace> !find oss
<ubottu> Found: krosspython, libossp-uuid-dev, libossp-uuid16, libqca2-plugin-ossl, libsdl1.2debian-oss, alsa-oss, alsaplayer-oss, amiga-fdisk-cross, autossh, bve-route-cross-city-south (and 193 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oss&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<theadmin> auronandace: "and 193 others"... :D
<ActionParsnip> Martin79: seems to be in the repos
<auronandace> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.17-5 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ActionParsnip> Martin79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859560/
<theadmin> auronandace: That's not it, it's "oss4-base" apparently
<Martin79> theadmin actionparsnip thank you very much, looking that ...
<Seryth> How can I set the default browser via terminal?
<joallard> How do I build a driver with options?
<Martin79> I only want to make  a full uninstall of pulseaudio and alsa (because of sound lag) so it's great oss is in the repos
<KipIngram> Any word on how soon "enthusiasts" can get their hands on Ubuntu for Android?
<Martin79> thank you !
<CFHowlett> KipIngram   ask at #ubuntu-phone
<KipIngram> Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: here is the gui way: http://ubuntuguide.net/change-default-browser-mail-musicmovie-player-in-ubuntu-11-10
<zykotick9> Seryth: one version is "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser" but there is also an XDG thing...
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: I'm using openbox, I don't have all those settings things.
<Seryth> (handy)
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: ahhh, gotcha
<zykotick9> Seryth: you might be interested in 'galternatives - graphical setup tool for the alternatives system'
<Seryth> zykotick9: So say I want to change it to a certain browser that I have in a dir, rather than from repos, it would be "sudo update-alternatives --config /path/to/browser/"?
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859565/
<luvsawti> `hello frds !
<CFHowlett> luvsawti   greetings
<luvsawti> how i can install nokia pc suite ?
<zykotick9> Seryth: if you're using an out of repo browser i doubt alternatives is going to be aware of it?!  sorry, don't know what you'd need to use - good luck.
<luist> how do i create binary-amd64 with reprepro?? some machine is asking for …/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz inside my repo but i only have binary-i386
<CFHowlett> !wine|luvsawti
<ubottu> luvsawti: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CFHowlett> luvsawti   try in wine
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Same thing as what I said to zykotick9: I'm using an out of repo browser (nightly, to be precise)...so would that work?
<mobhero> Hi, No such map passwd.byname. reason can't bind to server which server this domain error in nis ubuntu 10.04
<luvsawti> are u sure about it because i donot like to waste my time !
<auronandace> !appdb | luvsawti
<ubottu> luvsawti: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<skinnymg1> hello everyone
<CFHowlett> skinnymg1   greetings
<theadmin> auronandace: You can't install drivers in wine, and Nokia PC suite is a pack of those (as well as an overlay to use them)
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: its just a bunch of symlinks, just link up how mine isand it'll be ok
<auronandace> theadmin: ahh, didn't know that, thanks for the info (just thought it was some windows app)
<CFHowlett> theadmin auronandace   as did I
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: Gotcha, thanks.
<Favst0> hi
<CFHowlett> Favst0   greetings
<Favst0> hi
<SockPants> hi all,
<darrenlooby> Do I need the user "debian-sys-maint" in my mysql?
<SockPants> i have a server installation that i am trying to get gnome working on
<luist> how do i create binary-amd64 with reprepro?? some machine is asking for …/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz inside my repo but i only have binary-i386
<SockPants> long story short i need to change the default graphical shell to gdm from the command line. where can i do this?
<luvsawti> i typed wine in usc but its showed many think !
<CFHowlett> ???
<Rewt`> SockPants: look into runlevels
<theadmin> luvsawti: sudo apt-get install wine
<skinnymg1> SockPants, sudo nano rc.conf and add gdm to the Daemons list
<theadmin> skinnymg1: ...this ain't Arch
<Pici> SockPants: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<luvsawti> but it is 104 mb !
<Pici> !runlevels | Rewt`
<ubottu> Rewt`: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<skinnymg1> it will still run from the daemons just like arch
<theadmin> SockPants: When apt-get installs gdm, you'll be prompted to choose the default login manager. You can use dpkg-reconfigure gdm to select it at a later stage.
<theadmin> skinnymg1: Ubuntu doesn't *have* an rc.conf though.
<auronandace> !upstart | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> skinnymg1: Startup is configured differently... It's not the same
<skinnymg1> ok my bad then
<Xeneth> any way to open VCE file in Ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> Xeneth   see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870561
<Guest28134> how to use 915resolution in grub ,my device is intel 810e
<luvsawti> how i can the grub background image !
<elsombrero> hi @ all, i've got an 11.10 installation that has a minor issue: it plays the startup chime when X is started, but i cannot play back any media, and the sound prefpane does not show any devices or anything.
<elsombrero> it used to work until ubuntu software center updated the system
<Stevan94NoT> Anyone here who can help me I have problem installing Ubuntu?
<Barbariandude> Hi guys, got an ubuntu 11.10 server, I'm currently SSHed into it, LAN works fine but I can't connect to the internet through it despite having it specifically in a DMZ, gateway is correct and IP address is set. Anyone got an idea what's going on?
 * P1rate says hi!
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   what's the problem?
<Xeneth> CFHowlett, Thanks, trying now.
<CFHowlett> Xeneth   good luck!
<Stevan94NoT> I cant start installer I burned it on cd
<Guest28134> please help me
<Stevan94NoT> and when i start autorun and click demo and full installation and reset pc it nothing happens
<Dr_willis> Stevan94NoT,  you are booting the cd? to do a full install?
<Stevan94NoT> I putted CDROM in 1st boot device and HDD in second
<Stevan94NoT> yes
<skinnymg1> Stevan94NoT, go into the bios and make sure your cd is set to boot before your hard drive
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT  version of ubuntu?
<Stevan94NoT> Latest
 * captainfixerpc14 seeks direction -  with 10.10 using same workgroup name - can ping a windows xp pc no prob - unable to view ANY workgroups in nautilus - need to find out what I am not seeing - never had this problem - usually see entire network - now doesn't see itself
<elsombrero> fwiw: my audio device: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   and it completed the installation?
<Dr_willis> latest alpha? ;)
<Stevan94NoT> when I restard PC it automaticly starts windows
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   confirm that you're installing ubuntu 11.10 ...
<elsombrero> funny thing is i can set the volume, but i cannot play anything back
<zykotick9> Stevan94NoT: as Dr_willis just pointed out, "Latest" could be several versions.
<Stevan94NoT> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<ActionParsnip> Stevan94NoT: is the BIOS set to boot CD first?
<Stevan94NoT> yes
<carcharodon> #oie
<P1rate> Did you burned it on the cd correctly?
<luvsawti>  how i can change the grub background image !
<Stevan94NoT> Yep used Nero burning rom
<carcharodon> # oie
<P1rate> Xm
<ActionParsnip> Stevan94NoT: did you extract the iSO then burn the data?
<ZeloZelos> luvsawti, get grub customizer
<Stevan94NoT> yes
<Stevan94NoT> extracted using daemon tools
<ActionParsnip> Stevan94NoT: you don't extract it!
<ch33z__> LOl I love this
<ch33z__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E73RM9gS7bU
<luvsawti> and how to get it ?
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   whao, what?
<ZeloZelos> luvsawti, you will need to add the ppa
<carcharodon> channel
<ActionParsnip> Stevan94NoT: you just open the file with nero and it will burn ok (burn as slowly as possible)
<Pici> ch33z__: This channel is for support, please don't post random links here.
<luvsawti> what is that ppa !
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: the grub bootloader is smart
<Stevan94NoT> I mounted ISO file, and burned all things that was in Iso and burned on CD i did wrong huh?
<ZeloZelos> luvsawti, see this page   https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<zykotick9> Stevan94NoT: that's not how you burn ISOs... you should reburn it properly
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: if you copy the image to /boot/grub/    it will be used when you run:   sudo update-grub
<auronandace> !ppa | luvsawti
<ubottu> luvsawti: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   you need to burn an IMAGE file not a data file.
<ehernandez> #reach
<Stevan94NoT> ok, i will do that thank guys for your help
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   does your computer support usb boot?
<Stevan94NoT> yes?
<Dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   consider creating a boot usb
<Dr_willis> why do people always seem to want to use deamon tools. :)
<Stevan94NoT> well im a newbie :D
<carcharodon> help
<P1rate> Dr_willis: why not? :P
<ActionParsnip> Stevan94NoT: burning ISOs is not an Ubuntu specific thing
<Dr_willis> at least you dident open it with winrar.
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   no worries - next month you'll be much smarter!
<zykotick9> carcharodon: do you have an ubuntu support question?  if so, ask it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: did, but used daemontools
<Dr_willis> I tend to use infrarecorder to burn isos to disk.
 * Dr_willis recalls someone asking over and over once how to burn an rar to cd.. since the iso was opening in winrar for some insane reason. :)
<P1rate> I think infra is the one that official ubuntu tut uses
<kurtwp_> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<elsombrero> regarding my audio problem: i installed mpg123, to have something terminal based, and this is what happens: http://pastebin.com/GDtCkN8g
<kurtwp_> Is 12.04 will be considered LTS for the server
<Pici> kurtwp_: Yes.
<kurtwp_> Pici, when is the release date
<vubuntor932> hi all
<theadmin> kurtwp_: 12.04 means April 2012
<kurtwp_> oh the .04 = April
<ActionParsnip> kurtwp_: exacty
<Pici> kurtwp_: The 26th of april. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule for more info, also #ubuntu+1
<vubuntor932> for list text file 'use ls *.txt'
<kurtwp_> Great thanks for the info
<luvsawti> i am worried about this third-party , is there any other way to change grub bg image ?
<module000> luvsawti: you can edit it in your grub.cfg, all the syntax is included in the appropriate man pages
<Dr_willis> luvsawti,  the grub2 docs detail how to give the grub menu an image.
<vubuntor932> if i want to list *.txt and *.deb
<vubuntor932> what to do?
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: yes, copy the image to /boot/grub
<theadmin> vubuntor932: ls *.txt *.deb
<theadmin> vubuntor932: :P
<elsombrero> Please? anybody?
<Dr_willis> vubuntor932,   the trick to rember is that its the shell expanding the *, not the ls command. echo *.txt  *.deb would also work.
<elsombrero> i need some tunes and my flatmates are making fun of me :)
<vubuntor932> theadmin: pls
<dtcrshr> i have a pretty old notebook here, looking on xp information it has a sis 650 vga, will it work if i install ubuntu?
<theadmin> vubuntor932: Seriously. "ls *.txt *.deb"
<Dr_willis> elsombrero,  plenty of music streaming services out there.
<vubuntor932> if use ls???
<elsombrero> Dr_willis: all useless, if my audio device doesnt work
<vubuntor932> theadmin: ok
<vubuntor932> great
<Dr_willis> elsombrero,   then why were you asking for tunes.. :)
<dtcrshr> network is sis 900, 20gb hard drive
<vubuntor932> thanks all
<vubuntor932> :d
<yugandhar> Hi
<luvsawti> what type of image format and what is resolution required for this ?
<elsombrero> ok, let me rephrase: can somebocy tell me why my bleeping ALSA isnt doing its job?
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: i've used jpg
<Dr_willis> luvsawti,  i recall using .png or .jpg  i scaled them to be the same res as my grub menu was using.
<boblu_> Hi, I'm having problems installing the flash debug player in chrome/firefox. I've tried following tips online but none of them seem to help me...
<elsombrero> also, the ubuntu software broke it with an update, so i AM considering ubuntu to be responsible for this.
<elsombrero> i didnt change anything but the X drivers in the meanwhile
<elsombrero> [ati/amd proprietary ones]
<Dr_willis> elsombrero,  using HDMI audio out? or normal rca/audio jacks?
<elsombrero> normal  jacks
<elsombrero> fun thing: i hear the ubuntu chime on X startup
<pickel> Is there any way to get the file pam_gnome_keyring.so for ubuntu 11.10
<luvsawti> my screen resolution is 1360x768 !
<ActionParsnip> elsombrero: what is the output of: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<pickel> i am missing it somehow
<Dr_willis> !find pam_gnome_keyring.so
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip: one sec
<ubottu> File pam_gnome_keyring.so found in libpam-gnome-keyring
<Dr_willis> pickel,  there ya go ^^^
<pickel> Dr_willis: ok but i cannnot connect to the internet with it since it is kicking me out when i log in.
<pickel> due to the missing file
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6847c97bc01b2a2d7e5f5217b41aa7e9fdf736c8
<shaneo> hey guys im having issues with flash videos every video i play or atleasrt want to play has a big red circle with a line throught it. Just stated happening  a few days ago. I have adobe flash 11 installed so what could be the problem
<ActionParsnip> sorry missed that :(, whats the link again please
<pickel> ActionParsnip: lsombrero: ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6847c97bc01b2a2d7e5f5217b41aa7e9fdf736c8
<cemycc> What is the best option to backup my ubuntu PC ( with all the installed application ) and to use that backup on my laptop to restore that packages and all the setings ?
<Dr_willis> pickel,  no idea. I never use pam that i know of..  try logging in at the console
<Dr_willis> !info  libpam-gnome-keyring
<ubottu> libpam-gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): PAM module to unlock the GNOME keyring upon login. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 312 kB
<shaneo> cemycc: deja dup
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6847c97bc01b2a2d7e5f5217b41aa7e9fdf736c8
<pickel> Dr_willis: i can log in at console but i am not man enough to setup the WLAN
<elsombrero> sorry just noticed your rejoin
<cemycc> shameo: I was trying to use it but what folders I need to backup from /  ?
<Dr_willis> pickel,  seen guides on it. havent had to do it that way in ages. was just a few commands i recall.
<esing> hi
<esing> which anti virus program would you recommend me to use in ubuntu for checking my USB hdd for windows trojans ?
<shaneo> cemycc:/ folder will back up your whole pc
<Trevor69420> cemycc u can just backup /
<Trevor69420> errr what shaneo said
<Trevor69420> unless u want it bootable that is
<lokomis> cemycc provided the software you have on the two machines is identical (running same version of ubu, same packages installed) I'm pretty sure you can just backup the contents of your home directory and move them over
<lokomis> somebody correct me if i'm wrong though
<shaneo> cemycc: or backup /home any other folders you want to hold on to
<elsombrero>  esing : rm -rf  any files you dont know ?
<Trevor69420> or cemycc u can image the hard drive
<luvsawti> how i can copy image to  /boot/grub !
<elsombrero> most "viruses" are hidden as autoexec crap
<cemycc> lokomis: I have allot of applications installed and I don't want to install them all again
<shaneo> cemycc: idk how large your hdd is but i would hope you have an external drive big enough if your going to backup /
<shaneo> cemycc: also backing up / requires root
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: sudo cp file /boot/grub
<Trevor69420> cemycc it sounds like you are looking to image your drive right?
<cemycc> shaneo: Is ok, but it will work if i backup / and restore on a fresh install on my laptop ?
<cemycc> Trevor69420, yes. How can i make that ?
<esing> elsombrero thx
<yugandhar> Can anybody help to find any chat application in ubuntu 10.04 for LAN
<esing> elsombrero so i will not even need an antivirus program
<cemycc> Trevor69420, and to use that image on my laptop so my laptop will be like my PC :)
<Trevor69420> cemycc you can use part image
<luvsawti> <ActionParsnip> will you plz elabrote it !
<Trevor69420> errr partimage
<shaneo> cemycc: yes as long as you arnt trying to install x64 on a x32 backup
<esing> elsombrero only if there are many files it might be alittle bit much to check all folders ^^
<Trevor69420> cemycc, http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Dr_willis> cemycc,  i just make a list of the installed apps and reinstall them.  but i got good download speeds. :)
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<shaneo> esing: Linux has a firewall built in and you have to give permissions on windows executables so no need for anti virus .exe's cant run if you dont let them
<Trevor69420> cemycc, u can also try these steps too... http://www.hanckmann.net/?q=node/19
<esing> shaneo i know that nice information too :P
<cemycc> Dr_willis Thanks for that. Is more simple like that I just get the list and install it on laptop and I backup only the home folder and /etc/apt folder right ?
<Trevor69420> cemycc also the one i have used in the past is clonezilla as well
<esing> shaneo but my intention is to clean the usb drive so i can use it on windows systems =)
<Trevor69420> that works really well
<Dr_willis> cemycc,  i keep my /home/ on its own partion. So i dont need to worry about it.. and /etc/apt is just the config/repo list for your setup.
<shaneo> esing: oic
<cemycc> Trevor69420, the image is a good solution too but i don't know if is working on LVM ?
<Dr_willis> I normally use a clean install as a time/way to 'clean out all the crud i played with that i never use' :)
<yugandhar> Hi guys, Can anyone help in finding chat application like skype in ubuntu 10.04 for LAN?
<Trevor69420> cemycc i dont know either
<cemycc> Dr_willis, same but I want to clone my brand new laptop with my pc :)
<Trevor69420> u should try it and see what happens
<cemycc> Yep
<Dr_willis> yugandhar,  theres 'talk' and  i think a few other apps in the repos that are similer. or you could setup a jabber, or irc server.
<Trevor69420> cemycc i think u can use gparted to also copy partitions to another drive
<shaneo> yugandhar: skpy like or skype
<shaneo> *skype
<shaneo> skype is available in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> cemycc,  you can use 'dd' to make an exact image  to the other hd.  then use gparted to resize it to fill up the new hd.
<Trevor69420> that should copy the data too but it'll be slow
<Trevor69420> yea dd works as well
<Dr_willis> ive used a flash drive as a 'clone' source to make several copys of a setup befor. :)
<Trevor69420> lots of solutions to be honest
<yugandhar> shaneo : not a skype, we need chat application for LAN
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: do you want voice chat?
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, try openfire
<Dr_willis> yugandhar,  'chat' meaning Text chat? voicd chat?
<yugandhar> like skype only
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, i've used that, it's basically jabber
<yugandhar> text chat DR_willis
<theadmin> yugandhar: Set up a Jabber server on one of the computers and let others connect to it
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: could setup a  jabber or irc server
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/index.jsp
<Dr_willis> I recall seeing some very basic ruby/chat/talk apps out also. :) in like 20 lines of ruby code.
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, openfire uses XMPP (Jabber) and it also has a video plugin but i havent used that
<yugandhar> irc is like a group chat
<Trevor69420> only the IM
<Dr_willis> I think theres some front ends to 'talk' also.
<Dr_willis> !info talk
<ubottu> talk (source: netkit-ntalk): Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-14 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<yugandhar> we need only the IM
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, and you can use many clients that can IM like iChat
<Trevor69420> Pandoin
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, yes try openfire thats what it's for
<ssta> yugandhar: teamspeak might be another option?
<Trevor69420> ichat can connect to it and so can most other chat applications
<pickel> yugandhar: pidgin works with most chat protocols
<Trevor69420> i use pandoin personally
<Trevor69420> but pidgin works
<Trevor69420> if you need help setting up openfire let me know yugandhar i've done number of them on ubuntu server
<Dr_willis> I recall kde having some 'find local users'  thing. never did figure out how it was supposed to work/chat. :) or what it used.
<Trevor69420> but also it helps if i know how many clients you have
<ssta> I don't see openfire in the repos.  Is the package named something else?
<blk> How do I install ubuntu server with software RAID 10 -- does the installer not support this feature?
<Trevor69420> i dont know it's in the repos ssta
<Trevor69420> it has a .deb package for it
<Trevor69420> wget http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloadServlet?filename=openfire/openfire_3.6.4_all.deb
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, http://library.linode.com/communications/xmpp/openfire/ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<Trevor69420> those should work for the .latest ubuntu release too
<zykotick9> openfire is just a jabber/xmpp server - why not use one from the repo?
<luvsawti> is there any way to install asus driver !
<Trevor69420> i'm sure there are a number of options zykotick9 i only have experience using openfire personally
<yugandhar> Trevor:  can you please ping me the links for openfire and teamspeak and pidgin to install
<Trevor69420> and i love it
<emboss> Hi I'm trying to setup an apple bluetooth keyboard and mouse. I went through the pairing process and it seemed to complete ok. But I can't input from the mouse or keyboard? I'm using a updated version of 10.04 LTS
<zykotick9> Trevor69420: and after yugandhar installs openfire, they're not going to be able to get help here (unless you're here)
<Trevor69420> guess it
<Trevor69420> errr
<Trevor69420> guess its a good reason to not ban me
<Trevor69420> ;-)
<Dr_willis> openfire seems rather... impressive. :) totally differnt 'target' then teamspeak.
<Trevor69420> openfire kicks butt in every way shape or form
<Dr_willis> may be a bit overkill for a 3 person network. :)
<Trevor69420> oh 3 people
<Trevor69420> i dunno i have almost 10,000 users on mine
<ssta> it looks interesting for my job though...I must have a look into it
<Trevor69420> but yea bit overkill
<Trevor69420> lol
<Trevor69420> i use it for an entire company
<ssta> easy to wind win32 clients for it?
<ssta> find
<Dr_willis> http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/documentation.jsp    says supports windows.. time to do some reading. :)
<luvsawti>        plz tell me is there any way to install asus motherboard chipset driver !
<ssta> the server supports windows.  I'm wondering about clients.  I guess it's offtopic for here though
<_Marcus> luvsawti: Did you check the available drivers?
<Dr_willis> id guess any jabber client would work.
<esing> i wanted to run teamviewer, but ubuntu tells me : "teamviewer must not be executed as root"
<joallard> How do I build a driver with options?
<zykotick9> luvsawti: "motherboard chipset" drivers are typically included in the kernel?
<esing> what do I wrong? i didnt write "sudo teamviewer" .. i just wrote "teamviewer" in terminal
<_Marcus> esing: Don't run it with sudo, or log out of root and into a different user.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I want to know how can I remap some keys.
<luvsawti> no
<_Marcus> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<zykotick9> esing: does you terminal start with a # or a $
<Belias> hello
<_Marcus> JoseeAntonioR: Read above
<Belias> this is a very dangerous article
<Belias> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/how-remove-your-google-search-history-googles-new-privacy-policy-takes-effect
<CFHowlett> Belias   greetings
<ardian> Hi I am having a problems httpd.conf is empty ?
<JoseeAntonioR> _Marcus: Thanks.
<Belias> would google publish what users are searching for?
<esing> zykotick9 #
<luvsawti> what it is included . Then how to cheackk the available driver ?
<CFHowlett> !ot|belias
<ubottu> belias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Belias> ok
<esing> _marcus well how do i log out ? i think if i boot ubuntu iam always admin :o
<_Marcus> esing: When you boot ubuntu, don't log into admin.
<esing> or maybe iam admin because i used 2 minutes ago "sudo" to install something
<_Marcus> esing: Log into a user.
<urupica> JoseeAntonioR: xmodmap
<esing> _marcus for that i have to create user first ?
<_Marcus> esing: If you don't have one yet, yes
<zykotick9> esing: # means root, $ a regular user
<JoseeAntonioR> urupica Perfect, thank you.
<joel135> how long would it take to install 2.5 GiB of debian packages on your system?
<ssta> joel135: depends on your system...
<zykotick9> joel135: literally Debian packages?  if so - DON'T
<ActionParsnip> joel135: depends on CPU, RAM,drive speed and so forth
<Dr_willis> and what the packages are doing...
<Trevor69420> lol
<esing> if i write : useradd jasmin ... it says it already exists
<esing> does it mean "jasmin" is already admin ?
<joel135> try to make it simple. on YOUR system, when installing something that YOU would install, what's the average speed? is it 1 MiB/s, or is it 20?
<esing> or does it mean i have to login to jasmin ?
<ssta> esing: what is the output of: id
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip: was AFK. did i miss anything from yoy?
<zykotick9> esing: FYI adduser is a lot easerier to use then useradd
<elsombrero> you even
<Trevor69420> esing.. it means the user exists not that it's admin
<warfaren> useradd is supposed to create a new user account. and for get it, use adduser instead, much better. then you can log into jasmin by typing su jasmin
<CFHowlett> joel135   pretty sure bandwith speeds differ per user, time of day, network, etc.
<Trevor69420> if the user jamin exists then u need tpo add her to the correct group
<Trevor69420> jasmin*
<shaneo> so is anyone else having issues watching youtube videos
<shaneo> every video i try to play doesnt work
<warfaren> shaneo: perhaps you need to install flash player?
<CFHowlett> shaneo   youtube only?  try vimeo
<shaneo> yes i have flash installed this just started yesterday and no not just youtube everywhere
<warfaren> youtube works just fine for me, so there's nothing wrong with youtube
<shaneo> *its everywhere
<joel135> CFHowlett: but let's say the packages are already downloaded
<warfaren> shaneo: well what's the error you're getting?
<CFHowlett> shaneo   can you play downloaded videos?
<sleepgone> Having a  problem connecting to network. Followed directions in "network troubleshooter" to no avail. any suggestions?
<shaneo> big red circle with a line throught it than some wierd text
<CFHowlett> joel135   as someone else stated, your ram, hdd, chip all those are factors.  IOW no one can say with any meaningful certainty
<warfaren> shaneo: can you take a screenshot? i'd like to see
<CFHowlett> shaneo   post a pic...
<shaneo> yes any movies i have on my pc work fine
<warfaren> hehehe
<shaneo> warfaren: yes one sec
<warfaren> cool
<sukima> How do you install Ubuntu 11.10 onto a virtual disk that resides on a FAT32 system the same way Wubi does?
<ssta> joel135: debootstrapping a base sid chroot here takes about 15 minutes (extrapolate from that what you will)
<Trevor69420> sukima huh?
<esing> trevor69420 it worked :)
<Trevor69420> are u using vbox
<esing> thx
<yugandhar> Hey guys, i have an error with my NIS (Error is  "YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bind") . Can you pls help on this. we are getting struggle since two days on this. Please help me
<Trevor69420> what worked esing?
<ActionParsnip> sukima: fat32 has a maximum file size of 4Gb, so you are severly restricted there
<sukima> Sorry, rephrase. How do I install ubuntu onto an exernal HDD 500GB formated as FAT32 using the virtual disk file the same way wubi installs into a folder under windows internal drive?
<ribot> hi
<CFHowlett> ribot   greetings
<joel135> ssta: thank you! it helped!
<sukima> ActionParsnip: But linux and windows sees that partition as FAT32 but sees the whole 499GB on it
<ribot> when i send an email through php, it uses a host that i have not written in phpp, so it must be some setting in ubuntu, now i wonder where that might be
<ActionParsnip> sukima: you set the location to store the file. FAT32 has a maximum file size of 4Gb, so you will only be ableto have a 4Gb wubi file
<ssta> joel135: of course that includes download time
<shaneo> warfren: https://imgur.com/l2jxx
<Trevor69420> sukima he means that you can only have files up to 4GB in size
<ActionParsnip> sukima: yes, you can use all 500Gb, just the maximum individual file sizeif 4Gb
<sukima> ActionParsnip: Oh!
<vubuntor932> hi
<vubuntor932> for f in $(ls *.flv *.mpg *.mp4 *.avi)
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a problem over here. I have set a key shortcut for my multimedia keys. I have set, for example, Monitor Brightness Down to act as banshee --play, but it acts as the key it is, + the shortcut. How can I avoid, for example, this key, to lower the brightness, and just to play/pause the music?
<Trevor69420> hence why NTFS is suggested sukima
<vubuntor932> it's correc?
<ActionParsnip> sukima: yes, Fat32 is junk
<Trevor69420> but out of curiosity why install with WUBI?
<ActionParsnip> sukima: can't even hold a DVD ISO
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip: ?
<warfaren> shaneo: well whatever is going on there i don't think it is using flash player...
<pythonirc101> I'm trying to boot into single user mode using grub, but dont have the "kernel" line anymore when i press "e".
<Trevor69420> if it's on a second hd that is
<ssta> vubuntor932: as long as none of the filenames contain spaces it should be
<pythonirc101> Any ideas how to  boot into single user mode on this ubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> elsombrero: try asking a question rather than simply sending '?'which means nothing
<sukima> Ok then how about this: I have partitioned the external HDD with 450GB asthe FAT32, then 45GB for ext4 and 5GB for swap. But grub keeps complaining after the install that it is an unknown filesystem
<shaneo> i even uninstalled flash and re-ionstalled and still get the same thing
<warfaren> shaneo: does not look anything like that, more like you're using the totem player (which comes with ubuntu) to play flash video content? :S
<CFHowlett> shaneo   could your chrome settings be set to block this content
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip: i had asked if you had replied and if i had missed it
<vubuntor932> i want get file name 'file by file'
<Austneal> hello people
<elsombrero> ActionParsnip: regading the alsa issue
<CFHowlett> Austneal   greetings
<ActionParsnip> elsombrero: I had nothing to add, so didn't reply. Sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> Austneal Hello!
<Austneal> I've got a bit of a linux problem
<elsombrero> snap.
<Trevor69420> sukima are you trying to install to the correct partition?
<Trevor69420> Austneal, just ask
<Austneal> and being a ubuntu noob.... its going horribly
<shaneo> warfaren CFHowlett: i dont even have totem installed i dont think and ill check my google chrome setting but it also happens in firefox
<elsombrero> ok. so, i need some info to debug this. what is the default sound daemon for ubuntu?
<elsombrero> ESD ?
<elsombrero> or jackd ?
<Austneal> Trying to play eve online
<Austneal> while behind a firewall
<Austneal> on Ubuntu >.>
<warfaren> shaneo: think u can try with another browser? perhaps firefox... or even chromium (which comes with flash player preinstalled)
<Trevor69420> ok Austneal and wats the issue
<JoseeAntonioR> sukima: Have you checked that GRUB installed in the whole HDD, and not in the partition?
<Austneal> idk what the heck im doing lol
<Trevor69420> well that means nothing...
<Trevor69420> have u installed it Austneal ?
<Trevor69420> where is the problem?
<Trevor69420> lol
<Austneal> i assume I need some sort of way to punch through the firewall
<Trevor69420> no u need to configure your firewall
<Austneal> tunnel through SSL or whatnot
<Trevor69420> is your firewall a router?
<ActionParsnip> Austneal: well you only made a statement. You never metioned a problem
<Austneal> firewall
<Austneal> a school firewall
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter | Austneal
<ubottu> Austneal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shaneo> warfaren: Firefox does the same thing ill try chromium though and see what happens
<warfaren> Austneal: you could use an ssh tunnel if you have access to an SSH server outside the school
<Trevor69420> austneal well then u're gonna have issues unless u can modify the firewall
<elsombrero> Austneal: shouldny you be studying?
<ssta> Austneal: ask your admin to open it for you then
<warfaren> shaneo: do that :)
<Austneal> They wont open it
<Trevor69420> well then we cant help Austneal
<Trevor69420> haha
<ssta> Austneal: I doubt you'll find anyone here willing to help you circumvent a school firewqall
<Austneal> I can do this on windows....
<ActionParsnip> Austneal: you may need a proxy
<Austneal> http://privatetunnel.com/
<ActionParsnip> Austneal: if there is a proxy, it will block any OS
<Austneal> ^^ thats what i use to get around it on windows
<Trevor69420> ah es a proxy
<pythonirc101> there is no kernel line in my ubuntu boot -- any hints on how to boot into single user mode?
<warfaren> Austneal: do you have access to an SSH server?
<ActionParsnip> Austneal: then use a proxy in ubuntu...
<Austneal> I dont believe so
<ActionParsnip> !text | pythonirc101
<ubottu> pythonirc101: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Austneal> I have a windows machine outside the network right now, but idk if that will work
<Trevor69420> does your windows machine run ssh?
<warfaren> yeah that wont be of much use, you'd want a *nix server
<Trevor69420> openssh that is...
<ssta> are we really going to help this guy break his school rules?!
<ssta> I should probably be quiet
<ActionParsnip> Austneal: then its outside the lan, so not using the firewall
<Trevor69420> lol
<shaneo> warfaren: same thing in chromium
<Austneal> Its not breaking the rules, the admin has said that if i can get it to work over a different port / protocol, im ok
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, for ssh warfaren was suggesting
<_Marcus> ssta: I would help him.
<Trevor69420> austneal what ports does eve online require?
<Austneal> Not entirely sure.... one momenty
<warfaren> shaneo: that's really strange.. exactly how are you installing the flash player?
<Austneal> Looks like port 26000
<shaneo> warfaren: same thing in chromium
<shaneo> lol sorry
<shaneo> warfaren: ubuntu software center
<warfaren> alright, the adobe flash plugin?
<shaneo> ypu
<shaneo> *yup
<warfaren> right. let me think
<vubuntor932> ssta: if it contain space??
<Austneal> the only ports open are 80, and whatever SSL works on
<warfaren> shaneo: can you play other flash content? such as flash games, speedtest.net etc?
<Trevor69420> Austneal, you need to use a proxy
<Trevor69420> Austneal, ssl is 443
<vubuntor932> ssta: for f in $(ls *.flv *.mpg *.mp4 *.avi)
<Austneal> Ok awesome.... How do i go about this?
<shaneo> warfaren: no speedtest.net does the same thing
<Austneal> <== networking noob
<Trevor69420> well first you need a proxy server Austneal
<warfaren> shaneo: speedtest shows you that totem player icon aswell?
<Trevor69420> which i assume u dont have Austneal
<shaneo> yup
<Austneal> I have a proxy program on my desktop at home
<Trevor69420> proxy program is different
<Trevor69420> u need a server that will allow you to proxy on port 26000
<warfaren> shaneo: that's really really strange, somewhere you must've accidently configured totem to be your default flash player
<Austneal> This is why I prefer windows....
<shaneo> hmmm
<Trevor69420> windows and linux doesnt matter
<warfaren> shaneo: are you sure you dont have totem player still installed? try typing totem in the terminal and press enter
<Trevor69420> networking rules apply Austneal
<Austneal> it does
<Trevor69420> how so
<Trevor69420> ?
<Algern0n> i'm getting a message at the boot stating that it's waiting for my Network Configuration
<shaneo> windows sucks and this isnt the place for tgat
<Austneal> but this VPN client works on windows =P
<fairuz_>  Hi, right now my /opt is mounted on /dev/sda1 and it's full. I have a lot of space on /dev/sda2. Can I change /opt to be mounted on /dev/sda2? Thanks
<Algern0n> then i get another one that says Waiting 60 seconds more
<Trevor69420> austneal what vpn client?
<Algern0n> anyone have a fix on that?
<mynameisdeleted> hi
<Austneal> http://privatetunnel.com/ <== that one
<shaneo> warfaren:hmm yeah its installed ima purge it and see what happens
<Austneal> client / service, rather
<ActionParsnip> Austneal: use a different proxy, there are plenty of public and free proxies
<CFHowlett> mynameisdeleted   change your nick plz
<mynameisdeleted> you dont like it?
<warfaren> shaneo: do that, it might solve it but really, you shouldn't need to remove totem from your system just to get flash content working.
<shaneo> yeah no kidding
<shaneo> idk how this happened
<Trevor69420> austneal well they clearly say they dont support linux
<CFHowlett> mynameisdeleted  THIS is the last time I'll be typing your nick as it is at present...
<warfaren> shaneo: there should be an option somewhere for picking your preferred flash player, i don't know where that is though
<LjL> CFHowlett: know about Tab?
<CFHowlett> LjL   sorry, IDK Tab
<Austneal> I know this.... which is why I'm here. Trying to find an alternative for Linux
<Trevor69420> only windows and mac
<LjL> !tab | CFHowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Austneal> But, they say the profile file will work with any openVPN client
<CFHowlett> LjL   didn't work with his name for some reason...
<LoganShaw> thanks ubottu!
<nameless12798> better?
<LjL> nameless12798: not that it was bad before, either
<CFHowlett> nameless12798   yes, ty.  so what's the ubuntu issue?
<shaneo> warfaren: well it isnt showing totem but youtube is giving me an html5 error
<nameless12798> any wayt o gtet gtk1 programs to compile like fsv?
<fairuz_> anyone? :)
<Trevor69420> austneal i dunno then... you can host a vpn at home if you wanted
<marius1> shaneo: install adobe flash player
<Trevor69420> i've never used any of the vpn tunnel services
<warfaren> shaneo: hmm.. check http://www.youtube.com/html5 and check if you're using html5
<Austneal> So are there any good openVPN clients that I could import this .ovpn file into?
<Trevor69420> austneal yes openvpn is available for linux
<warfaren> shaneo: so did you do apt-get remove --purge totem, or what?
<Trevor69420> but u need to use their client
<shaneo> marius1: yes flash is installed see the whole conversation please
<shaneo> yes
<Trevor69420> which is openvpn but has all the keys as part of the install... they dont make it for linux
<Trevor69420> they dont allow linux, iOS, or android devices
<Driedman_> Does anyone in here use backtrack?
<CFHowlett>   shaneo what version of ubuntu?
<marius1> shaneo: sorry didnt see it, well i had the same problem until i installed again flashplayer
<tsunami_> my ubuntu is collapsing I dont know why as I did not messed around, first it was xfwm4 that started going crazy, I did xfwm4 --replace and it was ok. BUT after that I cant access other partitions on my hard disk and my keyboard is completely dis-configured... It is just colapsing.         Anybody has a suggestion or should I just reinstall ubuntu again?
<zykotick9> !backtrack | Driedman_
<ubottu> Driedman_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<CFHowlett> !backtrack|Driedman_
<warfaren> shaneo: alright if this doesn't work out for you now, try sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Trevor69420> openvpn clients are available for all OSes Austneal but they have to create the client themselves to get it to work
<shaneo> CFHowlett, 11.10
<warfaren> that oughta reset things
<Trevor69420> Austneal, you could set up openvpn server at home and then make your own vpn client for linux
<Austneal> Well, i have this "profile" file with keys ans such in it
<CFHowlett> shaneo   see this maybe ... http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/html5-on-ubuntu-1004
<Trevor69420> Austneal, wont work
<Driedman_> thank you zykotick9
<Trevor69420> u need them to create the openvpn install for you
<Trevor69420> those are encrypted keys
<Austneal> but.... they say it will =/
<Trevor69420> and the client will have it's own unique key
<Trevor69420> well then try it, but i doubt it
<shaneo> thanks CFHowlett and warfaren ok will do
<Trevor69420> http://vpnreviews.net/tag/private-tunnel/
<shaneo> Trevor69420, please use pastebin
<nameless12798> I like that I have gtk3, and gtk2 compatibility, but ideally I'd like to be able to run any software
<Treat1> Still having problems with my printer
<Trevor69420> says they do not support linux, iOS, or android so no need to
<Austneal> Do you think it would be possible to run the client through Wine or something?
<Trevor69420> nope probably not austneal
<Trevor69420> set up openvpn server at home
<Austneal> ok, so dual boot windows it is
<Trevor69420> then you can vpn into your home machine from your linux box
<shaneo> CFHowlett, warfaren, ok all is good thank you so much
<CFHowlett> shaneo   good luck.
<warfaren> shaneo: awesome! :)
<nameless12798> maybe usermode linux with some old distro installed is the best way to run gtk1 apps
<nameless12798> and software no longer comaptible with ubuntu linux
<Treat1> New drivers installed, check, pinged printers ip, check.....still not showing up as a network printer
<shaneo> hope totem isnt needed for anything important
<shaneo> :p
<nameless12798> or chroot or something
<CFHowlett> shaneo   videos only
<warfaren> shaneo: probably not, in fact i think you can probably safely install it again without getting things messed up again
<sukima> JoseeAntonioR: Stepped away, Yes I used the Ubuntu installer to install the root to /dev/sdc2 and told the boot loader to install to /dev/sdc. Once done I reboot and I get the grub rescue prompt with the error: unknown filesystem
<Trevor69420> Austneal, u are correct in that it COULD work if you had the linux client but seeing that they dont make the vpn client package for your machine it wont work... thats why you can just set up your own vpn at home and tunnel from school to home
<warfaren> shaneo: worst case scenario you know how to fix it again ;) just check your bash history or something :D
<CFHowlett> warfaren   agreed
<warfaren> :)
<Trevor69420> shaneo, how is pasting a link to something relevant a call for pastebin
<Trevor69420> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> sukima Is your fat32 filesystem empty?
<sukima> JoseeAntonioR: no
<shaneo>  C-McRae CarlFK CasmoNL Caspercom CFHowlett CharlieSu CharminTheMoose Chelsea__ Chewtoy Chipzzz Chousuke Chris_0076 ChrisGagnon Church Clark008 CoasterMaster Cobi CobraKhan007 CobZo CoilDomain CoJaBo ColdFyre Commander1024 Companion CoralGausman CoreSwitch Corey CorpX CPhoenix Crash_O-D CrazyEddy Creamz_ Croon Crypticfortune Cubbur Cube`` Cueball Cyber_Akuma CyberSix
<shaneo>  C-McRae CarlFK CasmoNL Caspercom CFHowlett CharlieSu CharminTheMoose Chelsea__ Chewtoy Chipzzz Chousuke Chris_0076 ChrisGagnon Church Clark008 CoasterMaster Cobi CobraKhan007 CobZo CoilDomain CoJaBo ColdFyre Commander1024 Companion CoralGausman CoreSwitch Corey CorpX CPhoenix Crash_O-D CrazyEddy Creamz_ Croon Crypticfortune Cubbur Cube`` Cueball Cyber_Akuma CyberSix
<FloodBot1> shaneo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warfaren> ouch
<Companion> ?
<Trevor69420> i'm not gonna use pastebin to paste one line
<warfaren> what was that about lol
<Trevor69420> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shaneo> thats not a link
<Trevor69420> what i posted was a link
<Trevor69420> <Trevor69420> http://vpnreviews.net/tag/private-tunnel/
<Trevor69420> <shaneo> Trevor69420, please use pastebin
<LjL> shaneo: don't do that please.
<Companion> shaneo, whats up?
<Trevor69420> that looks like a single line link not a mult-line text
<shaneo> companion sorry was just repasting something some typed
<Trevor69420> !pastebin > shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo, please see my private message
<onezerotwo> hi
<ubuntu> hai
<CFHowlett> onezerotwo   greetings
<Trevor69420> thats for your paste
<onezerotwo> greetings
<Companion> shaneo, it seems you wanted to highlight allot of nicks
<Companion> shaneo, thanks for waking me up tho :0
<Driedman_> well #backtrack-linux isn't going to help me since you have to get voiced.
<sukima> http://pastie.org/3474691
<Driedman_> to talk
<zykotick9> !register > Driedman_
<ubottu> Driedman_, please see my private message
<tsunami_> can somebody give me a clue of what can I do?
<Driedman_> zykotick9 I did register
<shaneo>  C-McRae CarlFK CasmoNL Caspercom CFHowlett CharlieSu CharminTheMoose Chelsea__ Chewtoy Chipzzz Chousuke Chris_0076 ChrisGagnon Church Clark008 CoasterMaster Cobi CobraKhan007 CobZo CoilDomain CoJaBo ColdFyre Commander1024 Companion CoralGausman CoreSwitch Corey CorpX CPhoenix Crash_O-D CrazyEddy Creamz_ Croon Crypticfortune Cubbur Cube`` Cueball Cyber_Akuma CyberSix
<shaneo>  C-McRae CarlFK CasmoNL Caspercom CFHowlett CharlieSu CharminTheMoose Chelsea__ Chewtoy Chipzzz Chousuke Chris_0076 ChrisGagnon Church Clark008 CoasterMaster Cobi CobraKhan007 CobZo CoilDomain CoJaBo ColdFyre Commander1024 Companion CoralGausman CoreSwitch Corey CorpX CPhoenix Crash_O-D CrazyEddy Creamz_ Croon Crypticfortune Cubbur Cube`` Cueball Cyber_Akuma CyberSix
<FloodBot1> shaneo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Companion> alright thats annoying me
<Companion> hello pangolin
<Trevor69420> ok kick him out now
<Companion> ehhh tsunami_ whats the problem?
<Trevor69420> he was already told to use pastebin
<CarlFK> lol
<LjL> Trevor69420: he was already kicked out before you asked.
<tsunami_> hey companion! thanks, I will repeat:
<tsunami_> my ubuntu is collapsing I dont know why as I did not messed around, first it was xfwm4 that started going crazy, I did xfwm4 --replace and it was ok. BUT after that I cant access other partitions on my hard disk and my keyboard is completely dis-configured... It is just colapsing.         Anybody has a suggestion or should I just reinstall ubuntu again?
<Companion> Driedman_, this is #ubuntu not #back-track
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to make usb-install-disc-ubuntu on ubuntu cd live?
<bLiNdRaGe> so i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and this started happening: http://pastebin.com/1xacKXDb
<onezerotwo> i think ubuntu you can use pendrive linux tool
<CFHowlett> ubuntu should be "startup disc creator" ...
<onezerotwo> just google it
<pangolin> !usb | ubuntu
<onezerotwo> oh nevermind thats wrong
<ubottu> ubuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Companion> tsunami_, short version: You messed with a command you should not touch and now your partitions/permissions are fucked?
<pangolin> Companion: no swearing please
<P1rate> !Linuxlive
<Companion> srry pangolin
<ubuntu> thank you very much
<Trevor69420> oh lol
<P1rate> linux live creator is nice
<P1rate> :)
<tsunami_> nope, it just happened today when I turned on the pc, yesterday was ok
<Trevor69420> man he just got on me to use pastebin cuz somehow when i wrote:  <Trevor69420> u need them to create the openvpn install for you
<tsunami_> Companion: nope, it just happened today when I turned on the pc, yesterday was ok
<Companion> tsunami_, always highlight some one who you're talking to :)
<Trevor69420> that somehow qualifies me to use pastebin for a single line
<Companion> tsunami_, paritions are able to fix and your keyboard also :)
<tsunami_> Companion, just did
<alkisg> I want to convert from hostname to ip from a script. `host mypc.local` and `dig mypc.local` don't lookup mdns hostnames, while `ping mypc.local` does. Is there any better tool to use for DNS resolution from the command line, or I would have to resort to sed'ing the ping output?
<Companion> tsunami_, you fixed your partitions and keyboard layout?
<tsunami_> Companion, thanks, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: nslookup maybe
<asteve> what makes dchlient3 run?
<Companion> tsunami_, check pm
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: I think that doesn't support mdns either :(
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: try it isall I can say
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: yes I answered after I tried it
<sukima> Can anyone help me get my head on strait with getting the grub bootloader to work with the following set up? http://pastie.org/3474691
<Xeneth> In Xchat, is it possible (easy) to add time stamps to chat?
<CFHowlett> Xeneth   it's in the settings - somewhere
<zykotick9> Xeneth: i certainly remember that as being an option - but don't use xchat anymore
<heinz> Xeneth: Settings, Preferences, [x] Enable time stamps
<jonathon> Anyone here know if there is a program like Cheat Engine on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Xeneth: https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_strftime
<zykotick9> jonathon: and what does "Cheat Engine" do?
<lucariello79> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<P1rate> zykotick9: it cheats :P
<jonathon> zykotick9, Basically a hex editor for active processes
<zykotick9> P1rate: is it also an engine? :p
<Xeneth> ActionParsnip, Thanx.  I was looking right at it without seeing it.  :P
<step_offset> Hi all
<CFHowlett> step_offset   greetings
<P1rate> Salut!
<step_offset> I have a problem with Grub2 on an Ubuntu 11.10 x86_64 install
<MrWizard> Hello World
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | step_offset
<ubottu> step_offset: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CFHowlett> MrWizard   hello back
<ActionParsnip> Xeneth: i don't even use xchat, i just found it online
<MrWizard> CFHowlett: thankyou much, greetings
<P1rate> ActionParsnip: Webchat?
<jonathon> zykotick9 Cheat Engine, commonly abbreviated as CE, is an open source memory scanner/hex editor/debugger
<ActionParsnip> P1rate: pidgin
<CFHowlett> MrWizard   what's the ubuntu problem?
<zykotick9> jonathon: ya i get the picture...
<step_offset> for some strange reason, it has been automatically incrementing the value of part_msdos in Grub2
<MrWizard> CFHowlett: same as before...pulseaudio sound issues, just figured i'd log in while i work at, got a couple a leads...
<ssta> jonathon: you can attach gdb to a running process.  It's not very user friendly though
<step_offset> each time I reboot, I get a rescue prompt, which I fix and then do a update-grub or grub-install, but the problem seems to persist, all help is appreciated
<CFHowlett> MrWizard   keep on computing then.
<Guest61241>  /part
<ActionParsnip> step_offset: try reinstalling grub-pc
<jonathon> ssta, That doesn't quite seem to be what I need...I don't think
<step_offset> ActionParsnip: thanks, done. And then?
<Driedman_> I ask for help in #backtrack-linux and that channel is full of trolls
<step_offset> ActionParsnip: oh yes, it may be worth noting, the one change I have to my config, is an automatic change to my grub settings triggered by my dropping a JPEG into the /boot/ dir
<sukima> step_offset: how do you fix a rescue prompt I'm in the same boat
<CFHowlett> Driedman_   and we don't support bt here....
<Driedman_> I KNOW
<Driedman_> I feel as if no one even reads what I type at times
<step_offset> sukima: type 'set' and then set those values appropriately
<P1rate> Driedman_: what is your problem?
<zykotick9> Driedman_: complaining about BT support is OT in this channel - what support here?  install ubuntu.
<CFHowlett> Driedman_   see the backtrrack forums  http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/forum.php
<zykotick9> s/what/want/
<mikeey> On a Ubuntu Server 10.04, are these packages safe to remove: bind9
<mikeey> bind9-doc
<mikeey> bind9-host
<mikeey> bind9utils
<mikeey> fancontrol
<FloodBot1> mikeey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeey> libsensors4
<P1rate> zykotick9: lol its not like we are getting paid or something
<Driedman_> I'm using backtrack on a virtual machine, operating system is linux, ubuntu
<zykotick9> P1rate: don't support unsupported derivatives here please
<separate> Having an issue with Banshee, wanted to check to see if there's a known fix before I attempt a bug report: Occasionally, on a song change, banshee will just quit. Haven't been able to duplicate when run from a terminal, so I don't have error messages to confirm, but does anyone know of this problem?
<butch128> My Intel e1000e won't transfer faster than ~3MB/s on my gigabit network - any ideas?  Ubuntu 11.10
<butch128> it was waaay faster on 10.04
<macer1> separate: I'd recomment using Rhytmbox :P
<macer1> recommend*
<danielboston26> hi
<yugandhar> Hi
<danielboston26> which version of ubuntu will run on a powermac g3?
<yugandhar> is openfire for LAN ?
<macer1> danielboston, 10.04
<separate> macer1: Well, I can also go switch to slackware, and I won't have any stability problems. :P I'm just comfortable with the setup, aside from this one issue.
<separate> macer1: I have this weird, completely unjustified distaste for rhythmbox.
<yugandhar> Travor69420: Are you there?
<danielboston26> macer1 do you have any experince with this?
<yugandhar> Hey Guys can anyone tell me is Openfire chat application is for LAN or WAN?
<macer1> danielboston I am running 11.10 on Intel Mac :P But I know that there is 10.04 for PowerPC
<macer1> that people reported to work on ppc macs
<zykotick9> Trevor69420: ^^ lol
<danielboston26> may i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: could be for both if you open the ports and tell your clients to connect to the wan IP
<macer1> yes, no problem :P
<Trevor69420> yugandhar, IT"S FOR FREAKING LAN AND WAN
<yugandhar> ActionParsnip:  I want this openfire use for only lan
<yugandhar> we can use it right?
<Trevor69420> YES
<Trevor69420> JUST POINT THEM TO THE LAN IP
<Trevor69420> sheesh
<Trevor69420> it's only WAN if you make it WAN
<Trevor69420> if you dont then it isnt
<Trevor69420> simple as that
<pilz> Where can I search packages online?
<zykotick9> pilz: packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: it will work on LAN
<pilz> zykotick9: thanks, could have tried that...
<yugandhar> Trevor69420:  Hey please join this channel #Trevor60420
<Trevor69420> or you can just message me yugandhar dont set up channels for two people
<Trevor69420>  /msg Trevor69420 <message here>
<Silverlion> anyone watching Trevor69
<singingwolfboy> I've found a python module I can install using apt-get, but it only installs for Python 2.7. I have Python 2.5 installed on my system using apt-get; how can I get the module to install in Python 2.5?
<guntbert> Silverlion: wrong window? ;-)
<LjL> Trevor69420: there is no need to SHOUT and get upset...
<patrunjel> Hi. Is it ok if I use the same swap space for Ubuntu and another distro (not Debian-based)?
<Silverlion> guntbert: i didnt type this at all
<Trevor69420> LjL sorry i was getting frustrated repeating the same thing
 * CFHowlett *Puts on the harp music, lights incense and prays the everyone will just ... chillax.*
<CFHowlett> !test>me
<ubottu> CFHowlett, please see my private message
<Trevor69420> god this is gonna be a long time to explain this
<Trevor69420> he doesnt even know if he has a router
<nathaneltitane> :)
<StevenCodes221> ok how would I check in windows if I can connect to my ssh server
<zykotick9> Trevor69420: regret the out of repo suggestion yet?
<P1rate> StevenCodes221: use putty
<Trevor69420> zykotick9, that's not even the half of it
<Trevor69420> trying to just get java installed
<StevenCodes221> P1rate:  I try but my host wont give me the damn ip
<jeremiah_gatong> check if the sshd is running, port 22 should be open, use nmap
<jeremiah_gatong> then us putty to connect
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_gatong: you can telnet to the port to see if it is listening
<jeremiah_gatong> yup
<TehAndrewRyan> I'm having an issue viewing an updated version of our forums. I've flushed my DNS, cleared browser cache and cookies, tried with a different browser, reset my router, but it still shows the old page when I try to view it. Any ideas/suggestions?
<step_offset> TehAndrewRyan: you using a proxy?
<MrWizard> Turn JS on?
<TehAndrewRyan> I'm not, step_offset. In fact I'm not at home, and I had this exact issue at home (forums not updating, even though I flushed my DNS) but I was able to see it after connecting with another IP
<step_offset> TehAndrewRyan: but are you using the same computer each time?
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: Or well, I was able to view it where I'm now, which is another IP
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: I tried on two computers, didn't work on any of them
<step_offset> TehAndrewRyan: and I must ask the obvious question, how do you know it's not 'updated', define 'updated'
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: And right now I'm just on one computer, yes
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: Hm, we had an old host that died on us, our admin set up a temporary site with another host, but now our primary host is back up again.
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: And I can't see the old page anymore
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: Others claim that they're able to view the page after flushing their DNS, I don't seem to be able to no matter what I try
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: And you know, not being able to view your own forums isn't a pleasing fact.
<step_offset> TehAndrewRyan: So you had a   HOSTNAME served in scheme like:  HostA---site_a   HostB---site_b   with site_a  being the current desired target? but when you request HOSTNAME, you're served site_b ?
<onezerotwo> i just installed vmware workstation so i can run ubuntu inside windows
<step_offset> TehAndrewRyan: if you don't mind, and it's public, msg me the hostname
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: Exactly. Because the old and new sites were using the same address, but I'm automatically redirected to the last one I visited, even though it's not the "updated" one
<Xeneth> While not 100% Ubuntu:  On my Ubuntu server, what is the best linux if I want to vitalize each service in it's own virtual server?  Not sure how much this will tax the machine.
<TehAndrewRyan> step_offset: You mean the URL to the site?
<step_offset> yes
<ActionParsnip> Xeneth: there is no single best solution for anything
<Xeneth> ActionParsnip, ok, any suggestions then?
<Amoz> Xeneth, hi tech stuff, but basically hosting companies use OpenVZ for virtual private servers
<Amoz> and Xen
<spanner3003> hi i'm on xubuntu 11.10 64bit and i want to updrate my cpu
<spanner3003> can i just pull out the old one install the new one and restart?
<Amoz> spanner3003, update your central processing unit?
<spanner3003> yes Amoz
<spanner3003> i know what a cpu is
<Amoz> spanner3003, if it's the same socket then there should be no problem afaik
<guntbert> spanner3003: yes, you can
<StevenCodes221> is ssl like ssh ?
<Amoz> StevenCodes221, no
<StevenCodes221> damn
<guntbert> spanner3003: from the OS point of view - I didn't talk about sockets and the like
<Xeneth> Amoz, This is inside my house.  The reason I want to vitalize it is: 1. to separate the different services, and 2. so that I can get some experience with virtual servers.
<spanner3003> ok thank you amox guntbert
<Amoz> Xeneth, if you want an "easier" solution I suppose virtualbox should be an option as well
<ActionParsnip> spanner3003: should be fine, go for it
<spanner3003> k got you thanks all
<Xeneth> Amoz, Does virtualbox have a daemon?
<Xeneth> Amoz, No GUI on the server.
<Star_Light> I want to take some general informations in order to create my forum.... is there any proper channel for that?
<Star_Light> information*
<Amoz> Xeneth, virtualbox can be cli only
<Silverlion> Star_Light: what kind of information?
<StevenCodes221> dude i haveispconfig theres gotta be ssh
<Star_Light> Silverlion,  for instance... I want to ask some details for the domain name
<Xeneth> Amoz, Not the one I am use to, but I'll look into it.
<Xeneth> Amoz, Thanks
<Trevor69420> anyone know what repo needs to be added to the sources.list file to get sun java installed on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: its not packaged
<Amoz> Trevor69420, maverick?
<Trevor69420> lucid
<Amoz> 10.04 then
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: what is the output of:  uname -m
<Trevor69420> yes
<Trevor69420> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<Amoz> Trevor69420, not being unhelpful but, have you tried google it? :)
<P1rate> Trevor69420: what do you want the java for? a guy yesterday was asking about java 1.6 for armitage
<Trevor69420> amoz yes of course lol
<Silverlion> Star_Light: no channel that i know of
<Trevor69420> i'm trying to get for a requisite to something else
<Silverlion> Star_Light: but i can be mistaken
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, sorry... i686
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: sweet, gimme a sec
<Trevor69420> k thanks
<Star_Light> Silverlion,  no problem my friend and thank you
<Star_Light> may you know something ???
<Silverlion> Star_Light: just ask ^^ i think the channel will try to help at its best
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava
<Star_Light> Can I make an account here -> http://www.forumotion.com/ and then buy a domain ? for my forum
<P1rate> Star_Light: do you want a free domain or you want to buy one?
<P1rate> Star_Light:you have to choose your hosting company and look at their others :)
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: oracle java isn't packaged, but that script will install itfor you
<Trevor69420> thanks ActionParsnip
<Star_Light> P1rate,  first I want to take a ready forum platform and then I want to make my forum independent
<Trevor69420> :-)
<Star_Light> using a different domain
<Trevor69420> trying it now
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: thats the way to install it the manual way but people seem to find it too hard
<Trevor69420> thats not hard
<Trevor69420> i just couldnt find it online lol
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: thats is MY script, its not very mentioned online
<ericus> Is there any easy GUI way to access startup applications in 11.10?
<ericus> Gnome Classic
<nschuster> hi.  just installed ubuntu on my notebook and have a few questions.
<P1rate> nschuster: like ?
<ActionParsnip> ericus: There is no classic in Oneiric
<nschuster> it seems that my software centre has a very limited amount of apps avialable.  for example if i search 'world of goo' that program doesn't show up in the results
<ActionParsnip> ericus: can you give the output of:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> nschuster: should it be in the repos
<ericus> ActionParsnip: I'm running gnome-fallback-session
<ericus> not on that computer right now
<ericus> but I HATE unity
<Somelauw> I got wmii to work again. Unfortunately the version that ubuntu provided doesn't seem to contain a tray.
<nschuster> repos?
<ericus> I'd like to remove a bunch of startup apps
<P1rate> nschuster: http://www.worldofgoo.com/dl2.php?lk=demo take a look it has a .deb package
<ActionParsnip> ericus: run:  gnome-session-properties
<dlentz> ActionParsnip, ubuntu actually refers to gnome3-fallback as "classic" even though that's the same name they used for gnome2 in natty
<stephanb> Somelauw: does wmii contain a tray anyway?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: I'll try, just gonna boot my laptop
<ericus> ActionParsnip: On my WS I run 11.04, and I like that a lot better
<Somelauw> stephanb: The newest version did. This version seems to contain an invisible tray, since nm-applet works, but it doesn't show a tray icon.
<ActionParsnip> ericus: there are other DEs than gnome you know
<stephanb> Somelauw: ah okay... i didn't look into wmii for some years ;)
<ActionParsnip> ericus: xfce runs and looks a LOT like Gnome2
<Somelauw> I like a tray, since I haven't figured ou how to make a wireless connection without nm-applet.
<Somelauw> stephanb: What do you use?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: Yes I know, but I'm so used to it
<ActionParsnip> ericus: you can run all the gnome apps you use, in xfce too
<ericus> tried XFCE
<ActionParsnip> ericus: it even has the same menu layout
<Somelauw> Maybe the tray is normally visible but just buggy on my laptop since I have been messing a bit.
<stephanb> Somelauw: xfce.. but as a tiling manager i like awesome a lot
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: could try wicd
<nschuster> so many available programs aren't going to be searchable from the software centre?  i have to go out and find them?
<stephanb> ActionParsnip: just to get a tray icon?
<stephanb> nschuster: that kind of bugs me too, but you can use "apt-cache search"
<Somelauw> stephanb: I have tried awesome as well, but I like that in wmii I have more control over the windows.
<ericus> ActionParsnip: gnome in 11.10 does not show all the startup applications, just "additional" onces
<motst_> could anyone help me in installing ubuntu 64 bit on a sony vaio z series?
 * dlentz is a synaptic holdout
<nschuster> sorry stephanb.  i am not up on my computer lingo.  what is apt-cache search?
<stephanb> nschuster: a command line utility to search software
<exco_> gordon1234, http://pastebin.com/3QppUXbG for your benchmarklist
<stephanb> nschuster: you use it like "apt-cache search WHATYOUWANTTOFIND"
<nschuster> oh ok
<nschuster> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ericus: what startup thing do you want to remove or add?
<ActionParsnip> moises_: download the ISO, MD5 test it, burn it to CD and boot the CD.
<zykotick9> motst_: does your sony have more then 4GB of RAM?
<stephanb> nschuster: as i see now, synaptic is in the repos too, you can install that and get the old way of searching back
<ericus> ActionParsnip: a lot, like bluetooth, ubuntu one etc
<dlentz> gnome used to be somewhat more modular (gnome3 requires things like bluetooth and accessibility packages, yuck)
<motst_> zykotick9: yes
<mengu> hi.
<zykotick9> motst_: ok, just checkin'
<ActionParsnip> ericus: so you want to remove both of those?
<gordon1234> exco_ have you the correct person?
<mengu> my computer is an acer aspire 7750g and it has internal microphone. how do i enable and use it with ubuntu 11.04?
<exco_> gordon1234, seems not
<ActionParsnip> mengu: run:   alsamixer    is it unmuted?
<CharminTheMoose> Is it possible for me to send the upstart output from tty7 to tty1?
<gordon1234> exco_ you worries :-)
<gordon1234> *no worries
<motst_> zykotick9: very funny
<ericus> ActionParsnip: just remove them from the startup applications, which was a lot easier in 11.04
<ciccibu> ciao
<nschuster> i think i have synaptic package manager installed already
<ciccibu> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> ericus: do you use ubuntuone at all?
<ericus> no ActionParsnip
<mengu> ActionParsnip: i see internal mic boost is red so i guess not muted. but sound recorder does not record my voice
<zykotick9> motst_: i wasn't trying to be funny?
<ActionParsnip> ericus: then uninstall it...
<mengu> it also does not detech when i plug my headphone's mic
<sraecdiscr> sraecdiscr,
<motst_> zykotick9: do you have any idea about the installation
<Lars_G> Quick question, I'm booting a 10.4 server. It's checking the hdd for the times it's been mounted without check, or so it says, but either on the graphical screen (which I dissabled removing splash from grub) or the text console it says the disk wil be checked but no progress bar or feedback, is there any way to see the check is actually in progress?
<ericus> ActionParsnip: but there's more, like bluetooth manager, print que applet, remote desktop, visual assistance and such
<gaby> hello every body - can you guide me how to update to ubutnu 12.04 ?
<stephanb> Lars_G: try ctrl+alt+esc
<zykotick9> motst_: no - i was just going to suggest using 32bit if you had less then 4GB RAM.  Good luck.  Did you even mention what the issue is?
<MonkeyDust> gaby  #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ericus: if you look in ~/.config/autostart    you will probably find files to make thins autorun there
<Somelauw> You probably got tired of people joining this channel and bashing on unity.
<ericus> This is for my ultrabook ActionParsnip. The less daemons and services in the background, the better battery life
<P1rate> Webchat sucks~
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: bashing on anything is fairly pointless
<ActionParsnip> ericus: Lubuntu will make it last even longer, it is a lot lighter than Gnome and even XFCE
<mengu> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<dlentz> mengu, i would try playing with model= keywords in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  please type /j #insultubuntu
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<ericus> ActionParsnip: might be true, but it's a zenbook and I need a specific kernel
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: It is empty
<dlentz> model=acer-aspire-7730g might be the closest, but idk
<azriel> ok ok ok, ok? ok
<stephanb> ericus: if its in ubuntu, it is in lubuntu too
<ActionParsnip> mengu: try:  options snd-hda-intel model=laptop   in alsa-base.conf
<Lars_G> stephanb: Nope, same screen saying hdd will be checked. nothing else
<Kouen> hello
<azriel> I need a program like fakewebcam, a way to take whats on my desktop (xubuntu 11.10) and use it as a webcam
<phpn00b> hello
<ActionParsnip> ericus: lubuntu just uses a different DE, its the same OS underneath
<Somelauw> Why not #insultunity?
<mengu> ActionParsnip: and then restart pulseaudio?
<ericus> stephanb or ActionParsnip; can I compile a 3.x-kernel and use it in 11.04?
<stephanb> ericus: sure, why not
<ActionParsnip> mengu: you'll need to unload then reload the module
<ActionParsnip> ericus: you could but you won't be supported here
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: What's the wm/de on lubuntu?
<guntbert> !kernel | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ericus> another thing I dont like about 11.10 is the new system settings
<stephanb> Lars_G: lxde
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: openbox/LXDE
<dlentz> mengu, use sudo alsa force-reload
<ericus> getting more and more like windows control panel
<Lars_G> thanks
<StevenCodes221> anyways to get local users on an ssh
<Lars_G> stephanb: wanna see what I have?
<azriel> I need a program like fakewebcam, a way to take whats on my desktop (xubuntu 11.10) and use it as a webcam
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, is there a way to tell if java installed correctly?
<azriel> yes by using it
<ericus> java.com
<thibault> #polyglot
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: java -version    will tell you what java is doing the work
<stephanb> Lars_G: what do you mean?
<Trevor69420> thanks azriel didnt think of that
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml   will test it i your browser
 * Trevor69420 smacks azriel with a wet fish
<Trevor69420> it's a server distro
<Kouen> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list –output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get –yes -q –allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Kouen> what does it do this command????
<Kouen>  
<FloodBot1> Kouen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trevor69420> no gui to play with lol
 * azriel derps hard
 * azriel derps hard
<azriel> I need a program like fakewebcam, a way to take whats on my desktop (xubuntu 11.10) and use it as a webcam
<Lars_G> stephanb: http://imgur.com/5JjqI
<Kouen> sorry
<Trevor69420> i'm helping yugandhar with openfire and just getting a dependency issue with java
<azriel> I need a program like fakewebcam, a way to take whats on my desktop (xubuntu 11.10) and use it as a webcam
<mengu> ActionParsnip: dlentz: changing model to laptop didn't work. it was audio.
<azriel> herp :3
<stephanb> Lars_G: sorry, no idea how to resolve this
<P1rate> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azriel> deeerp
<Lars_G> stephanb: thanks
<ActionParsnip> mengu: ok then change the line again, there are lots of examples online
<Lars_G> Anybody else? how can I check disk is actually being checked there and not just stuck? please
<guntbert> azriel: don't be annoying please
<Somelauw> azriel: Using google I found http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/
<dlentz> mengu, you mean model=audio ?
<azriel> i need to get the gstreamer0.10 plugins ugly multiverse
<Somelauw> Hope that helps
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<azriel> found that an hour ago i was hoping for an alternative
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: How can I run it? I have no getty up yet, this is part of init, probably before the root rotation from ramdisk
<delinquentme> I'm looking for a *functional* tutorial on shell scripts ... basically I need a REALLY simple operation ( appending to the classpath var ) and I'd like to learn how to do it really quickly :D
<stephanb> delinquentme: you dont even need a shellscript for that
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: ok, what is the icon in the top left?
<ActionParsnip> Kouen: adds the medibuntu ppa and imports its key
<delinquentme> stephanb, your name is really hard to select in this chat room .. anyways I need to do it there because this is on a deploy
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: Excuse me? in my capture?
<delinquentme> IE theres a shell script which is being run on deploy to heroku so I need to modify that to include the classpaths
<_Marcus> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: yes, the green blob..
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: This is a system running on XenServer, the icon is part of my workstation, I'm connected to that system via vnc
<Kouen> there is no suspicious code on the sentence??? i found it on a blog and to avoid damages i didnt run
<azriel> sooo
<azriel> yeah
<azriel> I need a program like fakewebcam, a way to take whats on my desktop (xubuntu 11.10) and use it as a webcam
<stephanb> Kouen: you should be able to run this safely
<ActionParsnip> Kouen: no, and its the same as the medibuntu repo how to
<Kouen> thanks stephanb
<stephanb> azriel:  please dont spam
<danileigh79> !patience | azriel
<ubottu> azriel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: what do you do on the remote system?
<azriel> i am not spamming
<azriel> who are you ppl that i should care what you think?
<Kouen> another question..... i am having troubles with myphpadmin
<Kouen> it notice me that failed control user
<ActionParsnip> azriel: we care you are not following the guidelines
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: Boot it
<stephanb> azriel: thank god there is a feature on irc which is called "ignore"
<Kouen> or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: surebut when you are on the system, what do you do?
<azriel> you pl are stupid and useless
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: Says disk needs to be checked during boot, I have no way of checking it's actually do.
<azriel> *ppl
<danileigh79> !off-topic | azriel
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: It's a server, several services on it.
<ubottu> azriel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Lars_G
<ubottu> Lars_G: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<rasusto> someone sounds mad
<Pici> danileigh79: Thats not helpful.
<azriel> get fucked
<Pici> azriel: Those are the rules of this channel, if you can't follow them, then you'd probably be better off finding support elsewhere.
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, yugandhar is getting "java version "1.7.0_03"
<ActionParsnip> gone, thankfully
<Trevor69420> as the output
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I would preffer to have the fsck run, and I can't do it during normal operation since it's the root
<Trevor69420> it should be Java 6
<stephanb> Pici: i think with this attitude he wont get it anywhere else either
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: cool, then its in
<Trevor69420> at least as far as I know
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: I can set fastboot, it's a nice idea, thanks, but, I'd love to have it run and be able to check it IS running
<delinquentme> How do I append in a shell script? anyone know?
<danileigh79> Pici: Not to be rude, but my period is easier to deal with than him
<Pici> danileigh79: >>
<_Marcus> azriel: You aren't being very nice. You should think about your attitude, and how it will affect people's idea of you.
<Pici> danileigh79: There are better ways of dealing with problem users than giving them worthless links.
<Pici> _Marcus: they're gone.
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: then you willneed to physically attend the server to boot livecd and fsck in livecd
<_Marcus> Oh.
<Pici> Anyway, back to support.
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: is 1.7 not going to work?
<Lars_G> ActionParsnip: It's hard to phisically attend a virtualized server. thanks anyhow.
<stephanb> delinquentme: something like $VARIABLE = $VARIABLE + "foobar" of course this is pseudocode but it should workl
<Lars_G> I'll use fastboot for now
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, no the package specifically requires 6
<danileigh79> Pici: I didn't give any worthless links... I merely activated ubottu when he wouldn't stop asking the same question over and over 15 seconds apart... I wasn't the only person to hit him with the patience bot
<delinquentme> stephanb, i think I've found something
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: I'd try it with 1.7. If not you can always pull down 1.6 and install in the same manner
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, tried it wouldnt work it wont even install
<Kouen> La conection for controluser, as defined in config failed., thats the message of phpmyadmin
<delinquentme> stephanb, do you know what the " relative " path selector looks like   ?   is it "./some_file_in_same_directory"
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: then reverse the install and you can grab 1.6, its the same method
<stephanb> delinquentme: yeah, it is "." and ".."
<Trevor69420> so to uninstall run that script again?
<Trevor69420> or is there an uninstall argument i should be using
<Trevor69420> and also where do I pull the java 1.6 from
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: no the script installs the java
<libryder> E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jdk
<Trevor69420> ok... so to uninstall it then?
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: read the script and reverse the changes from bottom to top....
<libryder> i added archive.canonical to my sources list and still can't find the sun package
<Trevor69420> grrr... remember this is yuganhar we;re talking about haha
<Trevor69420> hold on i'm gonna nned to work on this later
<libryder> oops, the error is E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate
<xangua> libryder: sun/oracle java is no longer on ubuntu repository
<silidan> hi, what programs are available to find out which ip adress spams me with a constant data flow in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> libryder: its not packaged anymore
<StevenCodes221> Oh ok What if I have an rsa key how would i use that ?
<velko> StevenCodes221, what are you trying to do?
<StevenCodes221> velko ssh to my server
<velko> StevenCodes221, you have to copy the content of the file ssh-rsa.pub into the file .ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<StevenCodes221> velko:  I got the authorized key from the server
<velko> StevenCodes221, i'm not sure i understand what you have done. the server needs to know that your client station (the one for which you have generated the rsa key) is allowed to connect. for this reason you have to copy your public key to the server
<StevenCodes221> velko where would I find it ?
<velko> StevenCodes221, you just told us that you have an rsa key. i presumed that you generated this key on the computer from which you are trying to connect to the server. right?
<StevenCodes221> velko mmhmm
<Trevor69420> i wonder if there's an opensource alternative to citrix
<Trevor69420> something under the GNU would be nice too
<THXel> hey people i have a problem with edubuntu
<velko> StevenCodes221, sorry i'm experiencing networking issues. i don't know if you have talked to me in the meanwhile
<drounse> how do i make minecraft.jar executable?
<nibbier> drounse, just run java with it?
<drounse> nibbier it says it is not marked as executable
<sun_devil> I do a ps to see my processes running, but does anyone know how to write this to a file ?
<Trevor69420> drounse chmod + x <filename> perhaps?
<StevenCodes221> velko mind a PM ?
<nibbier> drounse, java -jar mineraft.jar ?
<nibbier> sun_devil, ps > /path/to/file
<SockPants> hi
<SockPants> i'm in gnome classic
<SockPants> and i'm trying to install a theme
<SockPants> but there is nowhere to do this
<velko> StevenCodes221, generally not. but others won't be able to benefit from this knowledge or not be able to help also if i get stuck
<SockPants> in the appearance window there is only a drop-down box for existing themes
<SockPants> where do I put the theme?
<GASSYPOOTS> this is the lagest irc channel
<drounse> Trevor69420 thank you that worked
<virgilio> ?
<macmartine> I'm trying to remove a user, but when I try to, it says the suer is logged in. But they aren't listed when I try to view who is lgged in with 'users'. Any ideas?
<Trevor69420> np drounse
<GASSYPOOTS> suer?
<macmartine> *user
<StevenCodes221> velko then uhh well what do i do after I have the rsa key ?
<_Marcus> GASSYPOOTS: He meant user.
<Trevor69420> macmartine, try the command "finger"
<GASSYPOOTS> command prompt i guess
<gu3_> sun_devil you can rs aux|vim
<Trevor69420> do u see the user listed there with a TTY?
<macmartine> Trevor69420: tjhey aren't listed there either
<Trevor69420> stramge
<Trevor69420> reboot ;-)
<RedWar> HI guys. What is the channel for Ubuntu-Studio?
<Trevor69420> jk
<_Marcus> !terminal > GASSYPOOTS
<ubottu> GASSYPOOTS, please see my private message
<velko> StevenCodes221, let's do it step by step. first i assume there is somewhere a configured and running ssh server to which you want to connect. right?
<sun_devil> in (1) command?  write processes of current user to a file?
<StevenCodes221> velko yup
<GASSYPOOTS> realy a bot
<GASSYPOOTS> well you can
<velko> StevenCodes221, then you generated an rsa key on your client machine - the machine from which you are trying to access the server
<sun_devil> I do a ps to see the current processes just can
<StevenCodes221> velko nope got it from the server
<sun_devil> I do a ps to see the current processes and just want to write to file
<velko> StevenCodes221, ok so go ahead an generate a key on your client machine
<StevenCodes221> kk
<StevenCodes221> done
<nibbier> sun_devil, i dont understand you. you can generally redirect console output to a file by using > or to a command by using | or attach to a file by using >> just craft the command as you wish and redirect to a file of your liking
<SockPants> Where can I install themes in Gnome Classic? It isn't in the appearance menu.
<StevenCodes221> kk velco
<velko> StevenCodes221, this creates two files: id_rsa and id_rsa.pub. the first is your private key and the second is the public key
<StevenCodes221> alright
<trism> SockPants: in oneiric, extract them to the ~/.themes directory (which you may need to create first), then select the theme in gnome-tweak-tool
<velko> StevenCodes221, in order for the server to allow you to connect it have to know about your public key
<StevenCodes221> k
<velko> StevenCodes221, you do this by copying the content of the public key into the file .ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<trism> SockPants: or icon themes into ~/.icons/
<StevenCodes221> gotcha velco Do i have to change it any ?
<SockPants> trism: i just realized i might have gnome 3 installed thinking it was gnome 2
<SockPants> trism: how do i make sure?
<macmartine> Trevor69420: I rebooted, and same thing. Still says user is logged in. And they aren't listed in 'finger'
<velko> StevenCodes221, i don't understand your question
<trism> SockPants: apt-cache policy gnome-panel;
<StevenCodes221> velko one tutorial i read said you had to change the ket around before itll work
<__machine> on a fresh install of 10.04 lts, i installed mysql-server ... but mysql isnt running and in /etc/init there is mysql.conf.disabled ... why is it disabled by default?
<Trevor69420> may i ask what user this is?
<Trevor69420> are you sure it's not youir current user lol
<macmartine> yep
<StevenCodes221>  ahh i see
<velko> StevenCodes221, you have to "cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys" in order to append it's content to the end of the file
<Trevor69420> macmartine, are there any cron jobs running as that user possibly?
<macmartine> Trevor69420: It's just some user I made with ISPConfig, then removed, but apparenly they aren't completely gone. Um, shouldn't be, but I'll check
<macmartine> Trevor69420: nope, all cron jobs are disabled
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I got a kernal panic when booting 11.10 with the kernal 3.0.0-16. It says "VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)". 3.0.0-12 however works fine. Could this be my old computer or a bug?
<StevenCodes221> velko im not on linux..
<sun_devil> I did a ps > vi myprocesses.txt  and it created a file, but nothing in it?
<randomDude> I need some advice on how to purge a broken postgres install : http://dpaste.com/708653/
<Trevor69420> man macmartine i dunno strange
<velko> StevenCodes221, this happens on the server, right? the key was generated on the client, the public part was transfered to the server and you do the appending on the server
<macmartine> Trevor69420: I don't see anythig running under that user in 'top'
<velko> StevenCodes221, what runs on the server?
<StevenCodes221> velko i think i got it
<StevenCodes221> tyvm
<StevenCodes221> :D
<velko> sun_devil, "ps > myproccesses.txt", not "ps > vi myproccesses.txt"
<kz3> hello everyone
<sun_devil> cool thanks, only took me an hour to do it
<MonkeyDust> guys, in oneiric, ubuntu 3d, i cannot reset unity to defaults -- "(process:13906): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon" -- pastebinit is not possible -- "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<MonkeyDust> hints  tips?
<MonkeyDust> it says: "GConf Error: No D-BUS daemon running" -- the guest session loads normally
<Enemtee> hmm, i have a question, i've tried installing the ATI prop-drivers in 11.10 ubuntu. how can i check if they are properly installed?
<macmartine> Trevor69420: Ah, I see they have 2 processes running: https://gist.github.com/1927644 and when I kill them they are recreated. How can I figure out what's starting them?
<velko> Enemtee, if you know the names of the drivers you can list all loaded drivers with "sudo lsmod" and look or grep for them ("sudo lsmod | grep drivername")
<genewitch> how do i update jaunty to a more recent version?
<genewitch> i can't find jaunty under and dist directories anywhere
<SockPants> i can't manage to install gnome tweak tool
<SockPants> it says my version of gnome 3 is insufficient
<SockPants> gnome-panel is 3.2.0 and the gnome-tweak-tool is 3.3.5
<SockPants> how do i either get an older version of tweak tool or a newer version of gnome-panel (whichever is best)
<xangua> SockPants: latest gnome-tweak-tool is 3.2 in oneiric
<glebihan> SockPants, the version of gnome-tweak-tool in the repositories in 3.2.0
<glebihan> SockPants, do you have a ppa enabled ?
<SockPants> glebihan: i do
<SockPants> it only lists that one too
<SockPants> i'm not sure how to remove it tbh
<glebihan> SockPants, then your solution is to remove the ppa and then reinstall the version from the repos
<glebihan> SockPants, you can remove the PPA from the software sources tool
<SockPants> when i try to open that from software center it closes again
<glebihan> SockPants, weird... another solution would be to delete the files corresponding to that ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and run "sudo apt-get update"
<SockPants> thanks, great
<SockPants> now that i have tweak tool, where can i find it?
<glebihan> SockPants, it's labelled "advanced settings" in the menu
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how i can split a 1M line text file into five files each containing 200K lines?
<boxbeatsy> via command line?
<sun_devil> If I had someone using my systems so send emails and I found them with the last command, how could I prevent this user from using my system.
<glebihan> !info split | boxbeatsy
<ubottu> boxbeatsy: Package split does not exist in oneiric
<glebihan> boxbeatsy, well then split is a command...
<glebihan> boxbeatsy, have a look at "man split"
<sun_devil> hypothetical question
<SockPants> glebihan: awesome, thanks! im all set for now
<SockPants> later!
<boxbeatsy> glebihan: oo interesting, thanks :D
<glebihan> boxbeatsy, you're welcome
<ikonia> sun_devil: if you don't know the answer to that question - shut down your mail server straight away
<phpn00b>  23:55:32 up 1 day,  7:07,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.05
<ikonia> sun_devil: then delete the users accounts
<ikonia> sun_devil: then monitor your mail server for access and access attempts
<ikonia> phpn00b: ?
<sun_devil> userdel username ?
<ikonia> sun_devil: yes, but shut your mail server down straight away
<sun_devil> how would you shutdown your mail server, lets say pine
<sun_devil> rm pine ?
<hatop> pine is a mail "client"
<ActionParsnip> yeah i thought that
<hatop> sounds like someone was just sending in a regular way, not making you into a spam haven
<sun_devil> userdel -r
<Ignisss> ive got a weird thing, ive got this pc running ubuntu 11.10 and it has a raid volume in it wich i created from 4 drives (raid 5) with mdadm and named /dev/md0
<Ignisss> however sometimes when i boot up it gets made /dev/md127 and mounted to /media/Mediaserver_ instead of /media/Mediaserver
<Ignisss> wich obviously messes up a lot of programs using it, anyone know why its doing that?
<Ian_Moone> I want to install KDE, but (call me picky) I don't want it to change the boot screen to Kubuntu. That happened with my laptop. How do I prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> Ignisss: add it in /etc/fstab and use its UUID
<Ignisss> i did that actually but then when i boot up, ubuntu gives the message at boot
<CT1> Having grown up in a generation that intuitively knows how to use things (computers/digital cameras/mp3 players... even VCRs) I'm unsure of what desktop environment, distribution or even OS, is "best" to introduce my 65 year old relative to.  Does anyone with real-life experience of acquainting computer illiterate elder-folk to the digital age have any tips? I'm comfortable with most of today's "environments" so from a support perspecti
<Ignisss> going it cant find it wait or skip
<Bastian_B> Hi, I am trying to find the name of the package that allow to take a window by its title bar, and to drag it to left or right side of the screen and it enlarges the window on the half side of the screen in ubuntu 11. Anyone know what is its named?
<eSoul> CT1 - get them an iPad, if all they want is email, web, game-ish things, could be a good choice
<Ignisss> o wait i didnt add the uuid in /etc/fstab just the name
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Moone: install it as usual then run:  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth    and switch it back....
<Ian_Moone> @CT1: I seem to remember a DE for DSLinux that replicated XP. That is the only one that my 78 year-old relative would touch. Never got them to install it.
<velko> Bastian_B, i think this is a feature of gnome3 shell. i'm not aware of a separate package you can install to do this
<CT1> eSoul: $$ doesn't permit new hardware.  I have a laptop to spare.
<eSoul> I would like to know if there is anything more I should do to get my sandy bridge graphics to work in 11.10.  System Info lists graphics as unknown and I didnt know if there was anything I need to do to make sure to get full support
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: you may need an xorg.conf file if your monitor isn't reporting its abilities
<george> how do I become su in ubuntu 10.10
<eSoul> CT1 -- good point.   XP if you can get a cheap copy off the eBays.  Maybe 7 if the machine has the horsepower.  Anything else may be too much trouble for what its worth
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: what release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> george: sudo -i
<Ignisss> so id add "UUID=94eb891d:982c1cac:c7780c0e:bc15422d  /media/Mediaserver ext4 auto 0 0" to fstab instead of "/dev/md0 /media/Mediaserver ext4 auto 0 0" right?
<ActionParsnip> george: su isn't a user, so you cannot become it
<george> thank you
<eSoul> ActionParsnip -- 11.10, and its not the monitors abilities im worried about, im more intersted in hardware acceleration and the like
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: if you have low res then you will probably need the file to set the display
<eSoul> i have the full 1080p
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: sounds like its doing what it should..
<eSoul> I plugged in HDMI to my living room display
<hatop> eSoul: what does sudo lsmod -l | grep intel show?
<eSoul> ActionParsnip: thats good then.  I just didnt know if I was going to get hardware accelerated video playback, 3d graphics (even though I know the sandy bridge isnt for gaming) and the like
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: if you can log in to Unity (not Unity2D) then its working
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: you can game on sandybridge
<eSoul> hatop: just a bunch of modules listed for intel hda sound
<hatop> k
<hatop> sounds like there is a kernel module not being loaded
<hatop> and yes, if you can load regular unity it should be working
<hatop> you can also try sudo glx_gears as a test of the mesaGL framework, but thats about all its good for.
<eSoul> ActionParsnip: I mean I know its possible, but 3d gaming on sandy bridge is abysmal compared to nvidia/ati
<eSoul> Well, it doesnt complain when I log in that Unity cant load, so I figure thats fine
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: oh totally but it will work, its not a bad GPU, just not great
<DonAllen> quick question, is there a beginner mail room?
<eSoul> hatop -- what package supplies glx_gears. I dont seem to have it out of the box
<ActionParsnip> DonAllen: how do you mean?
<hatop> eSoul: hmmmm mine was installed by default. I'm not sure
<Bastian_B> thanks <velko>
<Ian-Moone> What are the packages for KDE that I need to install?
<pedro> is there any utility to check the hard disk for errors?
<ActionParsnip> Ian-Moone: plasma-desktop will install a minimal KDE, or you can install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> pedro: fsck
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I got a kernal panic when booting 11.10 with the kernal 3.0.0-16. It says "VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)". 3.0.0-12 however works fine. Could this be my old computer or a bug?
<ActionParsnip> pedro: the partition will need to be unmounted to be checked
<broo> eSoul: looks like mesa-utils supplies it
<pedro> ActionParsnip: but that one wont check it will give a warning for danger
<pedro> ActionParsnip: exaclty
<eSoul> thanks broo -- my google searching wasnt as fast as yours :-p
<ActionParsnip> pedro: boot to liveCD
<TheoMurpse> New to Ubuntu. How do I install (g)ddrescue? apt doesn't know where it is, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery says use "use any method" to install it, but Ubuntu Software Center doesn't have it, etc. How?
<TheoMurpse> The link says it's called "gddrescue" but I can't find it.
<luvsawti> is there any way install c++ in ubuntu ?
<broo> eSoul: apt-file search /glxgears
<eSoul> ahh, thanks for that broo
<verone> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: install build-essential
<pedro> ActionParsnip: ok..i didnt understand some errors when doing the boot hdisk scan... i can quite understant what errors where that, i dont know if it reazon for alarm , the system is working ok
<Somelauw> luvsawti: If you have gcc you can compile c++
<TheoMurpse> luvsawti, Isn't that just gcc?
<pedro> routine boot hd scan
<Somelauw> which you probably have
<verone> what it's french canal please ???
<ActionParsnip> pedro: boot to liveCD and you can fsck there
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Somelauw> verone: #ubuntu-fr
<eSoul> TheoMurpse -- I was just able to apt-get install gddrescue
<jeremiah_gatong> hello all
<Ian_Moone> Also, I did that on my laptop (sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth) and it changed it for shutdown, but when I booted again, it was back to kubuntu.
<verone> think's
<orkid> is sourceforge down?
<eSoul> the app is actually ddrescue though after itsn installed
<chipotle> how can i read ext4 partitions in ubuntu on win7?
<luvsawti> does it will give output in dos mode ?
<TheoMurpse> orkid, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.downforeveryoneorjustme.com%2F&ei=3g5MT_OCFs-LsALpy50K&usg=AFQjCNE3hWZpb0i32ZJjQ4oqEpEnDkHdBg
<TheoMurpse> err sorry www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: how do you mean?
<TheoMurpse> eSoul when I try I get "E: Unable to locate package gddrescue"
<luvsawti> what do u mean ?
<TheoMurpse> I just downloaded 11.whatever last night, so I have newest ubuntu
<TheoMurpse> newest stable or whatnot
<eSoul> TheoMurpse: apt-get update first maybe
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: what does "luvsawti: does it will give output in dos mode ?" mean?
<eSoul> "apt-get update"
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: ubuntu 11 doesn't exist. Ubuntu 11.04 and Ubuntu 11.10 does
<TheoMurpse> eSoul nope same thing
<eSoul> i just did it will the latest 11.10
<eSoul> gddrescue, right?
<TheoMurpse> ActionParsnip, OK excuse me. 11.something. No idea how to check which one.
<luvsawti> yes i had used c++ in window but now i am using ubuntu so do not about it ?
<Ignisss> erm
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: well, it could be one of 2 releases.
<TheoMurpse> luvsawti, are you aware c++ is just a compiler, not an IDE?
<luvsawti> ya
<eSoul> i have gddrescue in both 11.10 and 11.04
<TheoMurpse> ActionParsnip, OK, should it matter which version when trying to install gddrescue? Apt doesn't seem to know where it is, even after sudo apt update
<Ignisss> is there a reason why the UUID i get from mdadm --detail is different then from ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<ActionParsnip> luvsawti: if you install build-essential you will get a full ANSI standard C and C++ compiler
<TheoMurpse> luvsawti, err, sorry meant it's a language, not an IDE
<ActionParsnip> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 160 kB
<eSoul> TheoMurpse: its "apt-get update" and then "apt-get install gddrescue"
<luvsawti> but how i will run it bcz i had install it !
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: its in the universe repo, do you have that enabled?
<TheoMurpse> eSoul, "apt-get update" E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TheoMurpse> I am in the livecd righ tnow.
<TheoMurpse> haven't installed to HDD since I'm trying to rescue the HDD with (g)ddrescue
<eSoul> TheoMurpse -- you need to do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install gddrescue"
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: do you have software centre open?
<eSoul> im sorry, I forgot the sudos
<TheoMurpse> esoul that is precisely what i did
<TheoMurpse> ActionParsnip, Yes, I do.
<TheoMurpse> no idea about enabling universal, never did that
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: thats why you got the error. Only ONE app can be accessinig the packages
<adhytia> hello
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: you can enable the repos in software centre
<TheoMurpse> ActionParsnip, Just closed USC it and tried again. Same error about unable to lock.
<TheoMurpse> but with sudo it works fine to update
<TheoMurpse> But still cannot locate gddrescue as a package.
<luishasbon> Greetings dear readers, Its really great for me to join this chat again.
<Yadira-007> i need to format a micro sd card,,i cant do anything,,is read only
<eSoul> TheoMurpse -- give it a few more secs, and then after sudo apt-get update, do a sudo apt-get install gddrescue, you should be fine now
<luishasbon> Today I have a really specific issue and I wonder If any of you could help me.
<ActionParsnip> Yadira-007: do it in gparted, must be unmounted
<ActionParsnip> TheoMurpse: enable the universe repo
<virunga> Hi, what's the last kernel version i can install from repo?
<ActionParsnip> virunga: for which release?
<TheoMurpse> OK didn't have universe. enabled and now doing apt-get update
<luishasbon> I have just compiled OpenCV myself, I have the .so libraries in a folder, but it seems that my executables are not linking correctly to those  .so , how to link a dynamic library to an executable or viceversa? Thank you!
<virunga> ActionParsnip, ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<TheoMurpse> OK thanks ActionParsnip esoul!
<virunga> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you
<David_> I got an iphone 4, should I upgrade to android for the ubuntu desktio app?
<David_> desktop*
<ActionParsnip> David_: ask in #ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> David_: you can't
<ikonia> alfredo: please use common sense
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: please use common sense
<ActionParsnip> funny how the iphone users want android now..
<luishasbon> I have just compiled OpenCV myself, I have the .so libraries in a folder, but it seems that my executables are not linking correctly to those  .so , how to link a dynamic library to an executable or viceversa? Thank you!!!
<David_> i never liked apple
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: what?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: (23:27:19) The topic for #ubuntu-phone is: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu in smartphone form factor | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: where is my common sense lacking ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: the product isn't released, there is zero information on it, "should I upgrade my iphone to android" "ask in #ubuntu-phone" - please.
<StevenCodes221> is there any other way to send commands to the server other then SSH
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats the channel for discussion on the technology
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: there is nothing to discuss, there is no information
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: people can still come together and discuss the technology though can't they. Hopes and thought etc
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he was asking "should I change my phone"
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: which is offtopic here, but the folks in there may be able to shed some light etc
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: there is NO information, there is nothign to shed light with
<Ignisss> is it a bad thing that i have both mdadm and disk utility on my ubuntu is it possible thats the reason for the different uuids and the wrong mounting?
<Yadira-007> i dont have unmoubt option in context menu for unmount my SD card,,and when i try to unmount with gparted it stays just unmounting all day long :(
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its the best I can recommend and the user wants info on the phone stuff, so its a good call
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry - no it's not
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how about "the websays says all the inforamtion there is"
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: so then, suggest a channel
<ikonia> "the web page"
<hoshi411> does anyone know of an irc channel where I can go to get general troubleshooting advice, non distro specific?
<Pici> hoshi411: ##linux
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: there isn't a valid channel as there is nothing to discuss as there is no inforamtion
<hoshi411> Pici: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats like telling someone to 'google it' which is discouraged
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no it's not
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: here is the official URL - that is ALL the inforamtion there is
<yugandhar> Hi Everyone
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i thought there was NO information?
<Myrtti> GUYS
<Myrtti> elsewhere
<luvsawti> thank u frds !
<yugandhar> Could anyone please help me on one issue?
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: wassup?
<yugandhar> i am getting YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bind  when using sudo
<yugandhar> Parsnip: i am getting this oftenly
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: can you run:  echo hostname:; cat /etc/hostname; echo resol.conf:; cat /etc/resolv.conf          pastebin the output please
<Ian_Moone> Also, How do I change the mouse back to GNOME defaults?
<StevenCodes221> Way to send commands other than ssh?
<hoshi411> recently I have seen on youtube, ubuntu running on several tablet devices
<hoshi411> inside chroot
<hoshi411> anyone familiar with that?
<yugandhar> Parsnip , ubuntuser1.inmobi.com  for echo $HOSTNAME
<yugandhar> same for cat /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: run it as ONE command, then pastebin the whole output
<yugandhar> nameserver  192.168.1.1 for cat /etc/resolv.conf
<eip56> Afternoon all
<Ian_Moone> I have KDE on my laptop, and I reall like the GNOME mouse better. That's the only thing I can't figure out how to change back.
<yugandhar> Parsnip:-  i am getting that problem in virtual machine os
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: fine, can you pastebin the output of the full command please
<yugandhar> Parsnip, i have installed dns, dhcp, postfix, nfs, ftp and nis also...
<yugandhar> all are working fine except nis
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: i thought the issue was sudo?
<yugandhar> cho hostname
<yugandhar> sorry
<yugandhar> Parsnip .But Nis is not working
<but> lisa
<but> lista
<hotbird> Hi
<ActionParsnip> but: we don't file share here
<yugandhar> Parsnip, i am not getting that msg with sudo if i stop the nis service
<EvilResistance> but:  can we help you?
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: ahh I see
<yugandhar> Parsnip, i will be very much happy, if you help on this, bcz i am getting this problem since two days
<yugandhar> i reffered so many books and so many links in google. But no luck
<goddard> how can I diff 2 folders recursively?
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | butg
<ubottu> butg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | but *
<ubottu> but *: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<glebihan> goddard, diff -r
<goddard> thanks :D
<fearphage> what's the command to update/rebuilf the bamf.index?
<goddard> glebihan: with that also diff file differences not just names?
<glebihan> goddard, yes
<Oer> fearphage, something wrong with your softwarecentre ?
<luishasbon> I have just compiled OpenCV myself, I have the .so libraries in a folder, but it seems that my executables are not linking correctly to those  .so , how to link a dynamic library to an executable or viceversa? Thank you!
<fearphage> Oer: i made my own .desktop file and it won't come up in unity finder or whatever it's referred to as
<fearphage> Oer: i made put it in ~/.local/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> fearphage: put it in /usr/share/applications   does it show then?
<fearphage> ActionParsnip: is something scanning that folder for changes?
<ActionParsnip> fearphage: not sure, could log off and on...
<fearphage> ActionParsnip: i could but there is a manual way to force a rebuild of the index. just trying to find out what it is. my googlefu is failing me
<ActionParsnip> fearphage: thats the only way I can think of
<fearphage> ActionParsnip: unless it was removed, there is a commandline way to initiate a scan
<fearphage> i'll let you know if i re-find it
<Gaming4JC> I'm having an issue with my graphics card, it won't startx :(
<papachan> hi there
<Gaming4JC> also I can't seem to get a mounted usb drive so I can't save the log... very problimatic...
<Gaming4JC> I don't suppose anyone would know of an easy way to report the log? :/
<Star_Light> ]synonyms laugh
<Star_Light> ]synonyms fun
#ubuntu 2012-02-28
<Star_Light> ops wrong channel
<Star_Light> sorry
<yugandhar> ActionParsnip, Any idea on this? please let me know
<kandinski> hi, I have an encrypted disk with LUKS that works fine on my laptop, but I get "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "diskfoo"" when I try to access it on a livedisk system, how can I fix that_
<kandinski> both systems are Ubuntu 11.10, btw
<northernen> I have a process running. Is it possible to modify it in such a way that it sends future error messages to /dev/null, without having to restart it?
<kandinski> northernen, it's a bit of a hassle and you have to use gdb, but you can do it
<kandinski> http://etbe.coker.com.au/2008/02/27/redirecting-output-from-a-running-process/
<kandinski> northernen: please tell me how you went
<Guest11659> hola denuevo
<Guest11659> alguine de chile??
<Guest11659> alguien de chile
<Guest11659> how can i get a nick name??
<soreau> Guest11659: Type /nick yournick
<soreau> Guest11659: Optionally, you can register a nickname if it is not already registered
<soreau> ! register | Guest11659
<ubottu> Guest11659: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest11659> ok thanks a lot
<soreau> No problem
<mohan__> when I try to update my Ubuntu..I am getting error message says " Failed to download repository information"..how to fix this ?
<darealdevelopah> any admins?
<Pici> darealdevelopah: For?
<northernen> kandinski, worked fine. Cheers.
<darealdevelopah> I want to disconnect and I can't...
<darealdevelopah> from the server
<darealdevelopah> Is this enough to get kicked from the server? KIDS, SMOKE WEED! :D google for silkroad, online weed market
<EvilResistance> darealdevelopah, /quit
<darealdevelopah> nevermind
<jakupl> lol!
<EvilResistance> such a simple command... :/
<kandinski> northernen: black magic.
<kandinski> EvilResistance: I would have told him alt-f4
<EvilResistance> kandinski, that's just rude :/
<EvilResistance> anyways... *returns to coding*
<kandinski> that's just evil
<mega1> looking for the command to let me make a dir in the folder /var/www it keeps telling me  Permission denied
<soreau> mega1: You probably want sudo mkdir -p /var/www/your/directory
<northernen> mega1, sudo mkdir, if you really want to.
<markgifford> hi guys, playing with nfs and am having a problem getting the client to mount nfs mount properly. Server works OK when mounting from a client which has support for NFSv4 in the kernel. When mounting from a VPS with only nfs (no nfsv4) I get "mount.nfs: No such device" errors
<kermit> how do i open a '.numbers' file
<mega1> want to be able to give user the permission to make there own in there
<markgifford> but showount --all on server shows the failed mounts from the clients that attempted to using vers=3 ,but not the successful mount which used vers=4
<EvilResistance> kermit, use a Mac?  http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/numbers
<kermit> EvilResistance: i dont have one handy
<EvilResistance> kermit, that seems to be used by a specific Mac software...
<EvilResistance> kermit, its only able to be opened with Apple Numbers, or iWork as far as i can tell...
<EvilResistance> but i'm not sure completely about that, i didnt search in-depth for software that does this
<mega1> want to be able to give users access to there own folder in there so they can do what they want
<daniel___> Can I get some help with nautilus-actions
<chipotle> how can i acess grub config so i can fix it with the liveCD?
<ZeepZop> Replaced Windows 7 with Ubuntu on my main PC today, woot woot!
<daniel___> Does anyone here know how to use nautilus actions? I have a question on it
<EvilResistance> daniel___, just ask your quesiton...
<mdpatrick_> I need to set a static DNS to workaround a stupid modem issue I have where it gives up on fetching DNS results more often. How do I set a static DNS for my connection on an ubuntu machine?
<Jordan_U> chipotle: What problem are you having exactly?
<mark_u> mdpatrick_ /etc/hosts is common to many *nix platforms
<daniel___> EvilResistance: I'm having trouble to get a script to run. I'm running a python script that fixes whatever simple scan doesn't correctly make when it makes pdfs. Anyways it runs fine with display output setting but it won't run in any other mod and I don't want windows to pop up on it.
<mdpatrick_> mark_u: OK so given google's public DNS is  8.8.8.8, and 8.8.4.4
<mdpatrick_> mark_u: What would I place in /etc/hosts?????
<EvilResistance> daniel___, i'd direct your question to the hchannel rather than to just me, FYI.  But someone will probably answer (I'm on KDE, so I dont use nautilus)
<zykotick9> mdpatrick_: forget about /etc/hosts (that for something else).  Do you use Network Manager?  there should be a way to enter DNS in there somehow (as N-M overrides /etc/resolv.conf which is actually used for DNS on non-N-M systems)
<wolfmitchell> How can I get the programs on Ubuntu Studio without getting them separately or getting another ISO? (Eg. metapackage)
<mdpatrick_> zykotick9: I must not use network manager because I cant find it??? do I need to apt-get it???
<zykotick9> mdpatrick_: are you using "ubuntu"?
<mdpatrick_> zykotick9: yes, unity desktop
<zykotick9> mdpatrick_: then you're using network manager
<zykotick9> mdpatrick_: or 99% probablility you are
<kandinski> I want to remove the autologin from a flashmemory livedisk
<kandinski> so it prompts for login and I can choose my own user
<mdpatrick_> zykotick9: Ok probably so then... what line am I looking for to set static DNS??? network proxy preferences doesnt look right
<Sach> Is it t possibe to open a .pages file in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<daniel___> Anyone? In nautilus actions I'm having trouble to get a script to run. I'm running a python script that fixes whatever simple scan doesn't correctly make when it makes pdfs. Anyways it runs fine with display output setting but it won't run in any other mod and I don't want windows to pop up on it.
<kandinski> Sach, have you tried?
<zykotick9> mdpatrick_: sorry, i'm not sure how it works in N-M?  Someone who uses it might have a better idea.
<Sach> kandinski, yes
<chipotle> Jordan_U: ubuntu doesn't boot when i select ubuntu
<kandinski> Sach, it's easier in general if you tell us what you have already tried
<chipotle> so i want to check the partition scheme in grub to see if there's a problem
<zykotick9> Where are the DNS settings in Network Manager?  for mdpatrick_
<Sach> kandinski  ok.  i assumed that my request indicated that I've tried....  what I've tried is doubleclicking on the .pages file.
<Jordan_U> chipotle: What does happen?
<StevenCodes22> whats cgi used for mainly
<tull> how can i use a pendrive with exfat filesystem?
<kandinski> Sach, there are a series of word processors for Ubuntu
<tull> i've installed this driver : https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<kandinski> I have looked and OpenOffice doesn't seem to offer .pages compatibility
<tull> how can i use this driver with Hal?
<Sach> Kandinski -- i have libre office...doesn't open there
<kandinski> but maybe you can look in the Software Center, install all the word processors you see, and try them one by one
<kandinski> that's what I would do
<Sach> ok, thanks
<kandinski> sorry I can't help better
<Sach> kandinski -- no problem.  instead of a tedious trial and error method, I'll keep googling
<wolfmitchell> Can someone tell me metapackage to install everything that comes with Ubuntu Studio. Any help?
<mdpatrick_> zykotick9: Got it working definitevly. THANKS
<zykotick9> wolfmitchell: you could check if it's included in list of "sudo tasksel"
<wolfmitchell> Ok.
<wolfmitchell> I get "sudo: tasksel: command not found
<wolfmitchell> "
<wolfmitchell> Package name?
<calamari> hi. I'm sure this must be a FAQ somewhere, but I guess I'm just searching on the wrong things. I encrypted my root partition during the setup process. How do I change that password?
<scottj> are there unstable cd images that are better at detecting hardware than 6.0.4 with firmware?
<jaequery> hey all, ive just bought a new hard drive and plugged it in, when i do fdisk -l, i see the device and says Not a valid partition table. it's an SSD, and I want to set it as EXT4. how can I do this?
<chipotle> Jordan_U: loads grub, i select ubuntu but nothing happens, i just get the same pink screen (or if grub loads up in a black screen, a black screen)
<calamari> jaequery, do you want a partition table?
<zykotick9> scottj: do you mean debian?
<jaequery> calamari: yes, so i can mount it
<scottj> zykotick9: sorry wrong chan
<Jordan_U> jaequery: I recommend that you simply use GParted for partitioning and filesystem creation.
<calamari> jaequery, you can run fdisk and choose option c to create a partition
<jaequery> i dont have GUI
<Jordan_U> chipotle: Does anything different happen if you select the recovery mode entry?
<calamari> jaequery, (run it interactively I mean)
<calamari> err hang tight
<calamari> I may have told you the wrong letter
<calamari> jaequery, yes, I apologize.. n, not c
<Ady> can someone tell me how i create a file.log ?
<jaequery> calamari: ok so i did that now what?
<calamari> jaequery, do a p and make sure it has Id 83
<Ady> i need the command to create a file "name.log"  pls
<calamari> jaequery, then if you're satisfied, w to write changes and q to quit
<jaequery> how can i set 83 ?
<jaequery> if i do L, it shows a bunch of fs types
<jaequery> and i do see 83 there
<jaequery> how do i select it
<jaequery> damn its been such a while i used fdisk ...
<chris__> I added the following to /etc/hosts "0.0.0.0     www.facebook.com" is there a way to block https://www.facebook.com because using https seems to bypass it
<calamari> jaequery, t option
<hoshi411> anyone experienced with chroot of ubuntu on android tablet?
<jaequery> ok cool
<jaequery> now im back to square one
<jaequery> how do i set this to EXT4
<ActionParsnip> chris__: change the IP to 127.0.0.1  may help
<calamari> now you should have a partition like /dev/sda1
<jaequery> yea i do, and i did,  sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1
<jaequery> am i done?
<chris__> 127.0.0.1 didnt fix it
<calamari> yep
<calamari> I believe so
<jaequery> ok cool
<calamari> try mounting it
<jaequery> why i still don't see it under when i do df -h ?
<calamari> and you can see if it looks right when you issue the mount command without arguments
<calamari> because df only shows mounted partitions
<jaequery> oh
<jaequery> right
<diverdude> why cant i do cp ../../../proj1/Plugin/TwigView . ? It just says omitting directory ./../../proj1/Plugin/TwigView. Why is it omitting the directory im instructing it to copy???
<ActionParsnip> chris__: http://forums.untangle.com/web-filter/18493-how-can-i-block-https-facebook-com-without-blocking-other-https.html
<calamari> well mounted filesystems really
<jaequery> and what is /dev/mapper ?
<calamari> no clue, sorry
<ActionParsnip> chris__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/iptable-rules-to-block-https-www-facebook-com-919096/
<diverdude> anyone?
<chris__> I think ip tables might fix it
<jaequery> does this look about right? /dev/sdb1                 /ssd            ext4    defaults,discard,noatime      0       0
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: I suggest you use UIDs
<jaequery> the last two numbers, 0 0 , what do they mean?
<jaequery> ActionParsnip: why ?
<Chipzzz> diverdude: permissions?
<amazingrando> i swapped out a motherboard on my ubuntu 11.04 x64 system.  ifconfig sees the interface but no connection
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: the device may change if you change the disks etc, uIDs never change
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: does the interface have an IP?
<jaequery> i c
<amazingrando> yes
<amazingrando> interesting.  i can ssh into it, but it doesn't show a connection in the window manager
<amazingrando> huh
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: if you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf     do you then get web access?
<amazingrando> trying..
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: pass-num Controls the order in which fsck checks the device/partition for errors at boot time. The root device should be 1. Other partitions should be either 2 (to check after root) or 0 (to disable checking for that partition altogether).    source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<amazingrando> thanks actionparsnip  works now
<chris__> doing nslookup and using the ip instead did the trick
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: ok, you aren't getting DNS via DHCP
<amazingrando> yeah, i see that now
<amazingrando> thanks
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html    will set that permanently
<amazingrando> cool, thanks
<jaequery> something weird happening, so /ssd is a 1gig partition that i just mounted,  im trying to copy a 380mb folder to /ssd,  and at 359M, it stops saying No space left on device. i do a df -h and says /ssd has 595M Available still.  what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: what format is the destination?
<jaequery> huh?
<jaequery> its exct4
<jaequery> ext4
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: if you run:  df -h    is there free space on the device?
<jaequery> yeah
<jaequery> yeah,  /dev/sdb1            1004M  359M  595M  38% /ssd
<Jordan_U> jaequery: How many files are in the directory? You may be out of inodes.
<jaequery> not sure but a lot
<Chipzzz> jaequery: try rsync with the --inplace option
<jaequery> how do i check?
<Jordan_U> jaequery: "df -i"
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: nice
<jaequery> hmm,,  /dev/sdb1              65280   65280       0  100% /ssd
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jaequery> so what do i do in this case?
<jaequery> or is this what we call false advertisement?
<jaequery> :)
<jaequery> how do i increase the indoes
<Jordan_U> jaequery: You can recreate the partition with more inodes. See the -i and -N parameters to mkfs.ext4.
<Jordan_U> jaequery: You could also convert the filesystem to btrfs, which has no such inode limits, but btrfs is still *experimental* so do *not* depend on it for data you care about, and there is also chances of btrfs crashing your machine.
<Chipzzz> jaequery: you have plenty of room if you rsync it with --inplace
<jaequery> chipzzzz: what does --inplace do?
<Sach> Is it t possibe to open a .pages file in ubuntu 11.04 ?  I've tried openoffice and libreoffice, but neither works.
<Chipzzz> doesn't make a phantom copy before making it visible
<ActionParsnip> Sach: what sort of file is it?
<Jordan_U> Chipzzz: I don't expect that would make much difference WRT inode counts (which is the limit that jaequery is running into).
<Sach> ActionParsnip  it's a word-processed  .pages file from a mac.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Pages is Apple's Word processing app.
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez
<Chipzzz> ah
<ActionParsnip> standard apple using their own guff that nobody else can use
<rhizmoe> hi all. can i configure how notify-send appears? i only have default desktop notifications installed afaik
<Sach> ActionParsnip:  thanks....frustrating though!!  lol
<ActionParsnip> Sach: let me see if I can find anything
<rhizmoe> ah, it's notify-osd?
 * rhizmoe googlin' like mofo
<rhizmoe> erf. launchpad is crappy
<jaequery> damn this is painful
<jaequery> itslike, how do i know how much inodes is too much
<Anthony_11> girls in for cyber?
<krycek__> 420!!! meet at zion for daily jah@@!!!
<Bsims> I'm setting up a computer for dual boot I am presuming I install windows first?
<allain> Hello everyone. I've been bashing my head against a network card problem for 2 days without success and was wondering if someone could help me out. Card is atheros device with signature "168c:0032" when running lspci -nn
<allain> No matter what I do, I can't get the card to get recognized. Looks like it might be that I need to upgrade to a new kernel to get ath9k support for the card, but I've tried the debian version with that kernal and it just crashes hard when the screen is started. Radeon support is a joke I think
<Bsims> allain: yeah thats been the rule for years ATI drivers even on windows are crap
<allain> I'd settle for 16bit leisure suit larry graphics right now.
<allain> It can't possibly be that the best answer out there is "You're boned"
<allain> Can someone point me in the right direction on this.
<allain> ?
<cyberNode> I had an old latitude c400 lying around and thought I would install ubuntu 11.10 but, I do not have a cd drive for it. Any ideas?
<hoshi411> the xbmc site does not say that they support arm
<Bsims> allain: kernel has little to do with X support
<hoshi411> so how are people running xbmc on raspberry pi
<hoshi411> O_o
<orkid> cyberNode: boot from network
<Bsims> allain: check what version of X drivers the debian version you used was
<allain> Ultimately, I'd like to run 10.04.4 LTS version and just have my wireless card supported.
<Bsims> allain: check to see if there is a backport
<allain> It looks like it's supported in the v3.0 kernel ath9k driver
<urfr332gO> cyberNode, you can use a usb even if it does not boot one nativly with plop, what is the ram amount?
<allain> will do
<cyberNode> orkid: the net boot docs say use a dhcp server. I don't have one but, didn't know how to get c400 to see my tftp server through my router
<cyberNode> urfr: you can get it to boot from usb?
<ActionParsnip> cyberNode: boot usb an option?
<cyberNode> the boot menu does not list usb as an option
<Bsims> cyberNode: usb would be how I'd work it
<Bsims> cyberNode: Hrm what does it say?
<cyberNode> I have 9.10 server on it right now
<urfr332gO> cyberNode, you can use the tab to complete nics, yes plop will boot a thumb/usb, it is on the web. You will need ! gig of ram to run ubuntu though, there are lighter desktops though. what is the ram amout?
<cyberNode> boot options are: HD, card NIC, onboard NIC and diagnostics
<lqgr00ve> how to i burn a win-xp iso to a bootable usb drive? (nevermind as to why i would want to)
<urfr332gO> lqgr00ve, if you can use a windows setup with admin use wintoflash.
<Bsims> lqgr00ve: unetbootin
<Bsims> cyberNode: yank the hd out? install it on desktop pc, then move it back?
<lqgr00ve> Bsims: thank you very much
<Bsims> I did that to recover data off a dead laptop once
<lqgr00ve> urfr332g0: no idea how to get win root
<mohan7> I have a media player which is hosting files at certain IP ( ie :- 192.168.1.2 )...how to access the content of the files from Ubuntu by typing the IP address..Just like what we can do it from Windows
<cyberNode> only has 500mb ram
<rtdos> i think you need a mediaserver mohan7
<urfr332gO> cyberNode, you would probably want lubuntu then, there is xubuntu lubuntu would be my choice.
<rtdos> something like "freevo" i think mohan7
<mohan7> hmm..
<mohan7> so, how to access a shared drive in a network from Ubuntu ?
<Bsims> mohan7: install samba and bob's yer uncle
<mohan7> u know..in Windows we type in the \\172.20.XX in the run command
<urfr332gO> lqgr00ve, you might get lucky with unetbootin, never worked for me. XP is rather hard to load to a thumb in linux as far as I know.
<rtdos> mohan7 like Bsims said install Samba
<mohan7> ok
<mohan7> will do
<mohan7> thanks
<Sach> Action{arsnip:  any luck?
<papachan> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> papachan Hello.
<papachan> is it possible  resizing the window partition space , need more space for ubuntu
<Bsims> papachan: yeah use gparted
<JoseeAntonioR> papachan: Yes, you can. You can use GParted to resize the Windows partition, so that the space you remove stays as unused space.
<papachan> ok, but without risk of removing windows?
<JoseeAntonioR> papachan: Once you have done that, and have unused space, resize the Ubuntu partition
<JoseeAntonioR> papachan: No, there is no risk, as you are not formatting the partition.
<papachan> thanks, will do that
<Bsims> JoseeAntonioR: actually slight risk
<JoseeAntonioR> Bsims There is a risk if there is not enough space. (c.c. papachan)
<Bsims> JoseeAntonioR: windows 7 in particular, when you reboot windows it will recalculate the size of the partiton and write it to the mbr
<Bsims> but indeed odds are will not be a problem
<Sach> Is it possible to open a .pages file in ubuntu 11.04 ?  I've tried openoffice and libreoffice, but neither works.
<Bsims> Sach: kinda
<Bsims> Sach: .pages is a even more closed format than anything from Microsoft
<Bsims> there is a script that will convert the text but not pictures
<Sach> Bsims:  text is all i need...
<erik1o6> Hi, i'm having trouble installing the additional drivers for my 5970 Radeon card. It ask's me to install everytime I reebot and doesn't let me install the post release update because of some jockey... any tips?
<urfr332gO> papachan, Was the ubuntu installed from winodows in other words a wuni install?
<Bsims> Sach: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1453967.html
<urfr332gO> wubi*
<Sach> Bsims:  Thanks.
<Bsims> Sach: http://listarchives.libreoffice.org/global/users/msg15891.html
<Bsims> Sach: I tend to prefer plain text where I can
<erik1o6> anyone?
<Bsims> eh say what?
<Sach> Bsims:  you rock!
<Bsims> erik1o6: does it ask you for sudo password?
<Bsims> Sach: thanks
<Bsims> Sach: heh been running linux as my sole OS now for 12 years
<Bsims> heh windows 7 is the first one actually good enough to install
<Sach> Bsims:  I'm on my 6th year, but my students sometimes submit their assignments in .pages ...
<Bsims> Sach: make it a requirement that it be in docx or odt format
<Bsims> odt aka libre/OpenOffice is the US gov standard now IIRC
<Sach> Bsims:  evev .docx is not so great with libreoffice as comments dont save.  I've found that .doc is the best and most compatible format.
<maki_> hi, how can i change my DNS servers?
<neoplus> Hi
<Bsims> Sach: yup thats been my experence
<erik1o6> If it helps i've installed the ati catalyst but i'm still using the vesa drivers ;(
<JoseeAntonioR> maki_: What version of Ubuntu are you working on?
<JoseeAntonioR> neoplus: Hello
<Bsims> Sach: I can explain why, basiacly docx/doc is a actual memory dump of the state of word/excel at the time
<ztag100> is there a ppa for sun java?
<Bsims> doc is old enough that the devels know the bugs/workarounds to read it
<Sach> Bsims:  ahh...makes sense...I've always wondered that  :)
<Cube``> CRAP guys
<neoplus> Good morning.
<Cube``> how can i install openssh-server without it displaying the dialog?
<maki_> JoseeAntonioR: 11.10
<Bsims> Sach: thats why one document in doc works great on one pc not the other
<Cube``> or dropbear for that matter
<Cube``> i can only access my server using webmin, so i can only send single line commands
<ztag100> anyone?
<rmld> Hi, could anyone help getting my 6850's drivers working?
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter > Cube``
<xangua> ztag100: launchpad.net you can try and search it
<ubottu> Cube``, please see my private message
<scottj> is there a way to run cat foo > /dev/bar with sudo without doing sudo bash?
<Cube``> JoseeAntonioR: sorry. now, will you help me?
<neoplus> @cube  : you can command #apt-get install ssh
<pokuy> guys what is ding?
<rmld> After installing FGLRX and rebooting, my monitor just shows an "Out of Range" error :/
<JoseeAntonioR> Cube`` Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal, and then type in 'sudo apt-get install ssh', without quotes;
<Cube``> JoseeAntonioR: are you trying to troll me?
<JoseeAntonioR> Cube`` No, I am not.
<Cube``> JoseeAntonioR: the servers half way across the globe, i cannot access it any other way but webmin
<Cube``> but thanks for telling me how to open a terminal when using an X server :)
<rmld> I'm the only one who has problems with AMD drivers? D:
<JoseeAntonioR> maki_ Please, on the top bar, click on the connection icon, and then in 'Edit Connections...' Then, select your connection, and click edit. On the IPv4 tab, you can change DNS servers.
<Bsims> rmld: no but can you manually specify the screen display
<rmld> Bsims: How?
<maki_> Its disabled to edit
<Cube``> guys, http://pastebin.com/mnTER3UX
<rmld> Bsims: I can CTRL ALT F1 for a console, if it matters
<erik1o6> rmld how did ou install the drivers?
<mister2> hey guys, i have a dell inspiron mini 10 (i know, they suck, it was free) and the wireless is listed in ifconfig as eth1, and there's no ethernet connection. eth0 isn't listed and the lan port doesn't seem to do anything. How would i test to see if that's a hardware problem?
<Bsims> rmld: look for screen size and orientation, I run kde not unity or gnome
<rmld> erik1o6: Using jockey
<rmld> Bsims: as soon as X starts up, my monitor just shows an "Out of Range" error and that's it
<rmld> tried on 11.10 and a 12.04 daily, same issue
<funnyfingers> I setup a postfix email gateway and it worked as expected.  I then installed and configured MailScanner, SpamAssassin, and ClamAV and now the email is eaten with no rejection.  I can see the email in the hold folder, but can't tell why it is just staying there.
<rmld> both times installed using jockey, although manually installing the drivers from amd.com did no help either
<Zac_o_O> hi all - What is everyone using to back up their headlesss Ubuntu Server?
<erik1o6> rmld: did you install the post release drivers
<Bsims> rmld: hrm exit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<rmld> erik1o6: no
<rmld> erik1o6: but I think I had before, and same problem
<funnyfingers> Zac_o_O - mine are LVM based so I snapshot it and use rsync off server.
<kantlivelong> anyone here have issues w/ sound in wine when playing hl2 engine games? its like sped up for me
<mister2> is there a way to test an ethernet port for hardware problems?
<urfr332gO> !broadcom | mister2 I believe you have a broadcom card run lspci ti confirm this aand follow this wiki if so.
<ubottu> mister2 I believe you have a broadcom card run lspci ti confirm this aand follow this wiki if so.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zac_o_O> funnyfingers: that's pretty awesome!  but unfortunately mine aren't lvm based.....looking for good solutions
<funnyfingers> do you have access to the host or is this a virtual machine?
<Zac_o_O> i have access to the host - not a VM
<mister2> urfr332g0 that seems to be the wireless, but the lan seems to be unlisted
<funnyfingers> what does headless have to do withhow to back it up then:)
<Bsims> Oooh just discovered calendar from the command line aka this date in history
<Zac_o_O> well i guess i was hinting at no GUI installed
<Zac_o_O> :)
<mister2> so how would you figure out why your ethernet card isn't listed in lspci?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: I'd suggest good old rsync
<rmld> Anyone know how to get ATI drivers working? Installed from jockey and amd.com, still get "out of range" error on monitor :(
<funnyfingers> Well the backup depends on your data really.  I only know tar and rsync nothing more complicated. Zac_o_O
<kantlivelong> mister2: onboard?
<urfr332gO> mister2, they are running off the same .
<mister2> yep, it's a laptop
<mister2> urfr332g0 they're running off the same chipset?
<funnyfingers> Zac_o_O if you can stop some services for the time, rsync would work.  Rsync might have trouble with databases open for instance.
<Zac_o_O> i was thinking rsync, but shoudl i just rsync the whole / directory?  excluding /sys, /dev, /mnt, /proc?
<Zac_o_O> ah
<urfr332gO> mister2, should be as far as I know.
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: give me a second and I'll paste you my script... it runs over ssh just fine
<funnyfingers> This is why LVM based and a snapshot is great.
<Zac_o_O> that would be awesome
<mister2> urfr332g0 my card model is bcm4312, not 4322
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859973/
<mister2> oh nevermind there's more models listed
<mister2> urfr332g0 are you saying that the default drivers installed by ubuntu won't allow both to function at the same time and i need to install STA drivers from the wiki?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: this is the exclude file http://paste.ubuntu.com/859974/
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: its saved my bacon more than once
<Zac_o_O> Bsims:  thanks!  I'll take a peek.  I really appreciate it
<mcnellis> I want to gunzip the most recent compressed file in a folder. I'm using ls -t ./*.gz | head -n 1 to get the filename, but how can I pass that filename into gunzip?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: its assuming a usb removable hd, if its not clear just ask me
<funnyfingers> gunzip `ls -t ./*.gz | head -n 1` mcnellis, might work
<Zac_o_O> it'll actually be an internal drive that gets rotated offsite.  but I think I should be able to edit as necessary
<mcnellis> ah use backticks instead of single quotes?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: you do alot with ssh right?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: have you discovered gnu screen
<funnyfingers> yes the ones under the ~ mcnellis
<Ian_Moone> networking is turned off by default when I use openbox. How can I enable it, and how can I make that the default?
<mcnellis> ah yep, that worked! Thanks a lot funnyfingers
<Bsims> its basicaly a tabbed console that works over ssh, and saves what you are running even when you disconnect
<Zac_o_O> I'm not familiary with gnu screen!  I've used byobu though
<Zac_o_O> same idea?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: kinda... I ssh into my pc from work... I fire up screen... I can open several different consoles... close the connection and reconnect to it when I get home
<`Korvin> I'm running kubuntu, can I clone my install onto another hdd?
<Bsims> and its like I never left
<`Korvin> if I rsynced, would it boot?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: I can send you my screenrc
<Zac_o_O> bsims - wow, that sounds pretty great.  yes please!
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: http://paste.ubuntu.com/859981/
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: you can have one screen that controls ssh for as many machines as you want
<Bsims> each with its own name
<Zac_o_O> wow.  that's really great!
<Zac_o_O> thanks :)
<urupica> sound problem: xubuntu 11.10, two user accounts. if user A mutes (via hotkey) it is not possible to unmute again. user B has to login and unmute. bug?
<Ian_Moone> did someonenetworking is turned off by default when I use openbox. How  can I enable it, and how can I make that the default?
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: lol last time I egosurfed... some chineese university was using my screenrc as default and how to document scripts
<Bsims> that was flattering
<Zac_o_O> ahah nice
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: infact I am typing this into a URXVT running screen now
<funnyfingers> I haven't done any restores with this, but here is what I do with the LVM based disks: http://www.pastie.org/3476814
<Zac_o_O> shweet - what irc client do you use?
<Zac_o_O> weechat?
<Bsims> irssi
<ZenIRCBot> Bsims: Use weechat.
<rtdos> weechat
 * Bsims grins been running it long enough I can use it blind drunk
<dez4rk> Is there any way to move the gnome panel to the bottom of the screen on 11.10?
<`Korvin> anyone have an answer
<`Korvin> will rsyncinc my / directory to another drive boot
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, gnome panel, which desktop are you using?
<dez4rk> gnome w/ unity, default ubuntu desktop
<use_zfs_yo> `Korvin: you still have to install grub bootcode
<dez4rk> urfr332gO, the top toolbar
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, in what desktop?
<`Korvin> use_zfs_yo, how can I do that?
<Zac_o_O> oops - sorry for the private message
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, gnome 3 ubity or the fallbacl gnome?
<urfr332gO> unity*
<dez4rk> gnome 3 unity.
<grkblood> what would be the correct name for the x-fi go? http://paste.ubuntu.com/859986/
<pokuy> guys what channel on irc chat the compiz community
<use_zfs_yo> `Korvin: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man8/grub-install.8.html
<grkblood> hw:?.?
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, gnome 3 and unity are diffrennt desktops, and no not movable.
<use_zfs_yo> `Korvin: with the new disk as the target
<pokuy> anyone help?
<urfr332gO> pokuy, #compiz
<xangua> use_zfs_yo: no, it has a fixed position
<`Korvin> use_zfs_yo, can't be mounted right?
<kesi> Hi all, I have a dual-boot Ubuntu/win7 computer and need to remove Grub/Ubuntu. I understand that the best way to do this is via fix mbr from Windows recovery disk and then resize partition. Anyways, I can't boot to a windows install on flash drive or a cd on a usb cd drive. BIOS options are set correctly and both boot on other computers. Asus EEE
<use_zfs_yo> xangua: i'm not sure i understand what you mean
<use_zfs_yo> `Korvin: pretty sure it can be mounted still
<`Korvin> alright
<tensorpudding> kesi, try asking ##windows
<CellTech> Is there a way to remote connect into a windows system from my Xubuntu? My gf's computer needs help
<urfr332gO> kesi, there is a key prompt to boot cd or a thumb look in the manual or on the web.
<pokuy> urfr332gO, when i add that network the display is mispelled i dont know why?
<kesi> tensorpudding, I doubt they're going to know why grub won't let me.
<Rurd2di> u cant boot into windows, isnt that a  good thing :P
<sacarlson> kesi: can't you still boot win7 from grub?  if so I think you can fix mbr from there
<kesi> urfr332gO, no key prompt, straight to grub
<`Korvin> kesi, start up in the windows disc and run startup repair
<kesi> sacarlson, according to what I've read, you have to do it from recovery
<rmld> Here's my problem, if anyone wants to take a look at it :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932643
<Bsims> CellTech: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<tensorpudding> kesi, grub won't let you what?
<kesi> `Korvin, can't boot to anything on usb. Goes straight to grub.
<tensorpudding> kesi, you said that your problem is restoring windows's ntloader to the mbr, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<urfr332gO> kesi, you have to use a key propmt at powering on to get the boot from menu outside of the bios that info maybe in your manual which may be on the web or just info on the web.
<`Korvin> kesi, grub doesn't start until after you choose the boot device
<sacarlson> kesi: then I guess you will need a working cd drive, can't fix it from ubuntu, other than set grub to default to boot win7 at boot
<kesi> tensorpudding, I can't get anything to boot from usb. Goes straight to grub. Re-read
<kesi> sacarlson, no cd-drive. netbook
<`Korvin> kesi, then  you shouldn't have an issue booting to usb
<tensorpudding> kesi, that's not a grub problem either, because booting to hardware would occur earlier in the process than reading the hard disk and finding grub
<urfr332gO> kesi, read what I siad and investigate that is your correct answer.
<kesi> All, I can boot to Windows. I need to be able to boot to a USB drive and I can't. It's the first boot option, tested on other computers. Won't boot on this one, no boot option screen either. Bios to grub. See lots of forum posts about problems booting to usb with grub
<tensorpudding> it might be that you can't boot from usb cdrom, that would depend on the bios
<kesi> no real answers
<urfr332gO> tensorpudding, not always some times people need the f12prompt this computer though I belive is not f12
<kesi> urfr332gO, no f12 on this one.
<pokuy> urfr332gO, can u give me a pdf book about terminal?
<kesi> BIOS sees USB drive and flash drive and they're set higher in boot priority. Doesn't matter.
<urfr332gO> kesi, right no f12 it is another key or keys look on the web that is the answer.
<phi__> hey can someone help me
<tensorpudding> even if there is not a boot device menu button like f12 you should be able to specify a boot device in the bios
<urfr332gO> tensorpudding, not always sometimes it does not work.
<tensorpudding> this *still* is not a grub issue, grub is not the one preventing you from booting usb
<urfr332gO> tensorpudding, right but your just clouding the actual answer. :)
<urfr332gO> pokuy, I have no pdf book on the terminal.
<kesi> urfr332gO, you were right, hit a bunch of other keys between bios and grub. Not sure which did it but it was either esc, del, or insert. None of which are indicted anywhere in the boot process. Thanks.
<lqgr00ve> unetbootn + winxp iso <> successful boot
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | phi__
<ubottu> phi__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mister2> i'm on 11.04 and my ethernet controller isn't listed in lspci. It's a laptop. Any ideas?
<pokuy> urfr332gO, ok thanks man
<urfr332gO> kesi, no problem. bootrec .exe /fixmbr is the command needed hit r for repair and run it in the terminal
<urfr332gO> kesi oops bbotrec.exe /fixmbr
<lqgr00ve> mister2: is the ethernet controller on the pci bus?
<phi__> i have windows 7 installed in one hard drive and ubuntu installed on another seperate hard drive. even after changing the bios boot order options, windows 7 wont boot. it just goes straight to ubuntu. anyone know why?
<urfr332gO> kesi sorry here is the correct command bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<mister2> lqgr00ve i assume so. the wireless is.
<urfr332gO> phi__, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<kesi> urfr332gO, had it, thanks! No more Grub!
<mister2> lqgr00ve it's not on lsusb
<urfr332gO> kesi, cool.
<lqgr00ve> mister2: try lspcmcia
<tensorpudding> it might have installed grub on the windows disk too
<mister2> lqgr00ve doesn't turn up anything
<phi__> ok ran the command is that it?
<urfr332gO> tensorpudding, it is possible it would have to be in te\he windows partition to matter.
<tensorpudding> you can replace grub on a windows disk inside windows vista/7 using easybcd
<urfr332gO> the
<mister2> lqgr00ve according to the gentoo wiki it's supposed to be a realtek rtl8101e
<Zac_o_O> BSims: Thanks again for the backup scripts and rc.  gonna try it out this week :)
<urfr332gO> phi__, did windows show in the terminal?
<tensorpudding> you can even configure the windows bootloader to chainload grub if you want, although that's kind of weird
<Bsims> Zac_o_O: np, I wrote them to be shared and improved
<lqgr00ve> mister2: try lspci | grep 'Ether'
<mister2> lqgr00ve, no dude, it's not in there at all. i've checked...
<Zac_o_O> this is a dumb question: how do I call out your nick if I'm trying to talk to you.
<urfr332gO> Zac_o_O, tab complete the nic.
<phi__> no windows didnt show
<lqgr00ve> mister2: i'm not sure maybe someone else can help you, sorry.
<Zac_o_O> tab complete?
<Zac_o_O> sorry, newb here
<rmld> Zac_o_O: start typing the name and hit tab
<mister2> lqgr00ve no worries, i've been working on this problem for a bit ;)
<urfr332gO> phi__, run the script the bot will show and pastebin the results.txt
<Zac_o_O> ah....sorry
<phi__> it found linus and memtest+86
<urfr332gO> !boot | phi__
<ubottu> phi__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sgo11> hi, in ubuntu 11.10, how to enable a port access from other computer? I think I don't have any firewall running. ufw is inactive. why other computer can not access my port? thanks.
 * Zac_o_O new to IRC....DOH
<urfr332gO> phi__, hold on I will get youn the link
<phi__> ok thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> sgo11: You would have to forward the ports to your private IP from your router
<mister2> urfr332g0 so i've found nothing about the broadcom chipset being both ethernet and wireless...
<satyanash> sgo11, if it is a remote computer.
<sgo11> JoseeAntonioR, I am trying to access internal PC. no need for router.
<urfr332gO> phi__, run this script in ubuntu and pastebin the results.txt http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<sgo11> satyanash, it's note remote. inside the same LAN. this issue is nothing related to router. this port just can not be accessed outside localhost.
<rmld> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932643 any help?
<nathaneltitane_> hello
<nathaneltitane_> i am trying to match a regular expression through sed
<nathaneltitane_> it doesnt seem to work
<b0ggs> Quick question, I have a script initiating several SSH connections to my unbuntu install. I can ssh in just fine, but the script fails every other login, Is there, by chance, a setting that establishes delay between a logout and a login?
<nathaneltitane_> its the init timing
<urfr332gO> mister2, is the wireless working?
<mister2> urfr332g0 yep, but it was to begin with
<urfr332gO> mister2, with your install of the OS?
<javierf_> Hi! I started today a course for making websites. Everyone has PC except me with ubuntu. So, I get double job trying to install the program in a different way that everybody and how the teacher explains it. I installed LAMS, but can't make Apache 2 work, following several tutorials from google. Someone can help me with that? thanks!
<sgo11> anyone? I thought this was a very simple question. just open a port. I can do this very easily in opensuse.
<nathaneltitane_> firewall rules
<mister2> urfr332g0 well i had to install drivers for it, but yeah
<mister2> urfr332g0 though thinking about it i have no idea how i did that without a network connection, unless it comes with 11.04
<urfr332gO> mister2, hmm well hopefully somebody can help, I was just curious.
<sgo11> nathaneltitane_, where is the firewall tool? I searched firewall in application and system setting. no result. thanks.
<nathaneltitane_> look in software center
<mister2> urfr332g0 i'm going to ask on the forums
<nathaneltitane_> ubuntu doesnt let you configure it by default
<urfr332gO> mister2, good ide. :)
<urfr332gO> idea
<phi__> ok i have a result.txt file its pretty long do i paste all of it?
<nathaneltitane_> pastebin
<use_zfs_yo> use wgetpaste
<urfr332gO> !pastebin | phi__
<ubottu> phi__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sgo11> please forget my question. I solved it. thanks.
<dez4rk> we will never forget.
<sgo11> ?? because you never remembered? ^_^
<phi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860009/
<urfr332gO> phi__, cool hold on
<phi__> awesome thanks
<ghost_> wassup fellas
<seekwill> Hello. I see that 11.10 likes to use Shift+Ctrl+foo for stuff, like opening a new terminal. Is there a way to map Shift+Ctrl to Alt?
<urfr332gO> phi__, couple of problems you need a boot flag on the windows partition and you need these files to boot it  /bootmgr /Boot/BCD I can help you do thi if you have a W7 recovery or install disc. You also appear to have a boot partition sda1 that you don't need.
<roasted> Question - has anybody seen an Ubuntu install where once you suspend, 5 seconds later it automatically wakes itself up?
<phi__> ok i think i can get a hold of an install disc. if i cant is that bad?
<urfr332gO> phi__, you need the files I posted to boot windows in the windows partition.
<urfr332gO> phi__, windows will not boot without these.  /bootmgr /Boot/BCD
<phi__> ok. is that a space after bootmgr
<urfr332gO> phi__, you should see this Boot files:        /bootmgr /Boot/BCD  /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<urfr332gO> phi__, easy fix with a recovery or install disc of W7.
<phi__> i found the winload.exe file
<phi__> nvm ill try to find install disc
<sacarlson> phi__: I have a eeepc that I've put windows and ubuntu on, it required to change bios settings on each boot to install win since it didn't see the usb until some time after boot
<urfr332gO> phi__, cool you need to install gparted in ubuntu and put a boot flag on the sdb1 partition I can give you the commands to load those files using the repair terminal from the booted W7 disc, this will not work if you do not put that bootflag on the windows partition first.
<urfr332gO> sacarlson, why are you commenting?
<pokuy> urfr332gO, what software can download on youtube to be mp4 audio only
<urfr332gO> pokuy, not sure.
<phi__> ok ill put a bootflag on the windows partition right meow
<dez4rk> phi__: A ubuntu live disk will rewrite the MBR, a windows boot record can't load ubuntu partitions.
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, whay are you commenting here he has given us the bootscript it is a straight forward problem having nothing to do with your comment
<dez4rk> urfr332gO: I reread what he said, thought he was doing something else. And why am I commenting? Because I can?
<sacarlson> urfr332gO: because I think there is no cd drive on a notebook as I thought it may be
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, the channel ask that you know what your talking about
<dez4rk> It also asks that you can spell correctly, just saying.
<urfr332gO> sacarlson, still out of the area of needs this is a straight forward sistuation extra comments cloud the actual one.
<sacarlson> urfr332gO: or sometimes open new perspectives
<urfr332gO> sacarlson, read the channel and freenode rules, yours is no new prespective.
<scottj> is ubuntu partner still the place to get sun java jdk?
<scottj> for 10.04 lts
<roasted> Question - has anybody seen an Ubuntu install where once you suspend, 5 seconds later it automatically wakes itself up?
<urfr332gO> dez4rk, sacarlson read the boorscript they posted.
<urfr332gO> bootscript*
<sp4z> Hi, I have the following problem when connecting to a cisco vpn using VPNC and trying to ping anything in the new network "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" cant ssh or anything
<sp4z> anyone know how to fix?
<zykotick9> scottj: if you want sun-java get it direct from Oracle (they changed the licensing)
<phi__> ok i put a boot flag on the windows 7 partition
<urfr332gO> phi__, cool do you have a W7 recovery or install disc or thumb that can be booted?
<phi__> i need to make a drive to my friends place to grab a disc is that cool? are you gonna be around for about 20 mintues
<urfr332gO> phi__, yep. :)
<phi__> ok cool thanks ill be right back
<urfr332gO> phi__, cool
<phi__> thanks alot buddy!
<urfr332gO> phi__, no problem.:)
<hex20dec> How can I check if I have a firewall on my server?
<sacarlson> hex20dec:  sudo iptables -L  is one method
<aaGp> do someone know how in emesene i can go to preferences?
<hex20dec> sacarlson, thanks.
<BrandonBolton> Is there an easy way to install different Desktop GUI's and select them at the log on screen?
<sacarlson> hex20dec:  maybe the new method is ufw so man ufw to get more info on that method
<nathaneltitane_> anyone good with sed in here?
<zhuang> Does anyone know why my programs don't show up in the taskbar as they do in Windows, when I'm using Ubuntu and the XFCE DE?
<urfr332gO> BrandonBolton, if installed they will be available at login.
<hex20dec> sacarlson, I tried ufw, seems I don't even have it.
<hex20dec> sacarlson, iptables seems the right path.
<allain> I've upgraded the kernel to 2.6.39 on my ubuntu 10.04 box and now on bootup the screen is completely useless. I can hear the ubuntu desktop sound but looks like I'm seeing ramdom data on the screen. I'm reading that nomodreset is how to work around it, but exactly how can I stop grub and specify that option. Is there a key combo?
<BrandonBolton> urfr332gO, I kinda don't want to mess up my system like when I installed Gnome 3.
<allain>  ATI Radeon GPU warning on screen before everything goes fubar
<urfr332gO> !nomodeset | allain
<ubottu> allain: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urfr332gO> BrandonBolton, not sure how you did can you elaborate?
<allain> yes, but I can't seen the screen, that th problem.
<allain> ... reading linked page
<urfr332gO> allain, the link will tel you how to insert nomodeset into the kernel at grub.
<urfr332gO> allain, are you getting the grub menu?
<BrandonBolton> urfr332gO, Like, is there an package in the repositories to install, lets say KDE for instance, so that I can select it on log in? I am trying to get better at different desktop GUI's.
<allain> I am not. Seems to blow right past it.
<allain> Reading that I may need to hold down shift
<allain> brb
<urfr332gO> BrandonBolton, in the terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BrandonBolton> urfr332gO, Ah, thank you. :)
<maXXer> ciao
<maXXer> hi
<urfr332gO> allain, yes shift to get grub the e for edit then put in nomodeset at the area where you see splash the crtl-x to bott.
<urfr332gO> then*
<BrandonBolton> maXXer, Hello, is there something you need help with?
<maXXer> a lot of things bout my extrabugged 11.10 :D
<etyrnal> how is THIS a bad fstab line??  kanji:/Volumes/ultra/ultra/+music/iTunes-ultra/iTunes\ Media  /mnt/music nfs ro 0 0
<maXXer> but not now, it's just a irc-tour :)
<log> maXXer: You may want to check out #ubuntu-it for support in Italian.
<allain> thank you! Not quite bricked yet
<etyrnal> why is nfs such a hellion
<urfr332gO> allain, give yourself time. :)
<maXXer> why not, tnx log :)
<log> maXXer: No problem. :)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo etyrnal seen this?
<Zac_o_O> goodnight all
<sacarlson> etyrnal: can it be mounted with the mount command?,  I assume you have already set export with the address of kanji?
<Zac_o_O> thanks for the help
<etyrnal> sacarlson, yes, and it mounts manually just fine
<etyrnal> sacarlson, but if i issue a sudo automount -a, it says line 7 is bad (the one above)
<etyrnal> sacarlson, yes, kanji is exporting just fine, and is mounted on other machines
<sacarlson> etyrnal: seems your line is incorrect in fstab see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<maXXer> bye guys, nite!
<etyrnal> sacarlson, i have just about memorized the man pages for fstab and nfs
<etyrnal> sacarlson, a hint would help
<sacarlson> etyrnal: I think it should look more like this when it's in fstab /home/users    /export/users   none    bind  0  0
<etyrnal> sacarlson, backwards?
<sacarlson> etyrnal: export has all the details of the link fstab just mounts it at boot
<sacarlson> etyrnal: I have also run into problems with nfs at boot that seems it takes some time to setle so I've writen script that mount it later as a work around in rare cases
<etyrnal> sacarlson, so i do not need to specify ro
<allain> ok. now I can see the screen, but as soon as I specify a wep key it immediately freezes completely requiring me to hold down the power button for 10 seconds
<allain> lovely
<sacarlson> etyrnal: that might be a workable option but you have info that is not needed in fstab,  maybe pastebin your /etc/export file so give us more clues
<allain> wireless was the point to the kernel upgrade in the first place.
<benbloom_> why would suddenly Phonon only show "PulseAudio Sound Server" as output option in kubuntu? I had everything configured perfectly, and now it's just switched all devices to that, and gives no other options
<etyrnal> sacarlson, /Volumes/ultra/ultra/+music/iTunes-ultra/iTunes\ Media -ro -mapall=nobody -network 192.168.69.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
<etyrnal> sacarlson, that's it
<etyrnal> sacarlson, it's not seeing the escaped space
<etyrnal> sacarlson, it seems to be ignoring the escaped iTunes\ Media
<sacarlson> etyrnal: I'm not sue why you whould have this "s\ M" in the path
<jsoft> Anybody know how to alter the behaviour of gnomes automounting?
<etyrnal> sacarlson, can i put the pathname in quotes?
<etyrnal> sacarlson, seems like it can't deal with  a space in the pathname ??
<etyrnal> sacarlson, how do i fix THAT?  funny.  my Ubuntu machine can't handle it, but my os x clients can
<sacarlson> etyrnal: this doesn't look like an export file line as this is an example: /export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)
<sacarlson> etyrnal: maybe if it's a file path problem just make a symbolic link to that path and export that
<sacarlson> etyrnal: I also assume that the path is not pointing at an ntfs (windows) partition
<phi__> ok im back! and i have the windows 7 disc
<jeremiah_gatong> what is chkdsk /f on linux?
<urfr332gO> phi__, cool boot it and follow these instructions there is a W7 forum link for orientation if needed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/813664/
<etyrnal> sacarlson, the export is on an os x (BSD) system
<urfr332gO> jeremiah_gatong, no that is a windows command, you don't want to run a ntfs fix in linux.
<sacarlson> etyrnal: oh your right I think I am thinking in reverse
<etyrnal> sacarlson, when i do a sudo mount -a  ... i get "mount: mount point Media" does not exist"
<etyrnal> i'm on the client
<redtornado5252> Hello. Could someone help a new user with "authentication" errors?
<phi__> ok awesome thanks a lot! ill be back to let you know if it works or not
<etyrnal> i do not know how to properly escape the pathname apparently
<urfr332gO> !fsck | jeremiah_gatong here is a linux command set for linux though.
<ubottu> jeremiah_gatong here is a linux command set for linux though.: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cfhowlett> broadcom wifi is killing me!  broadcom 4312/ubuntu 10.4/installed b43 method/hardware driver says it's present and active but no wifi seen?!
<jeremiah_gatong> even though I'm using debian squeeze, I still can used it?
<pdayton> I can't seem to get ssh-agent forwarding to work correctly in 11.10.
<pdayton> I start the ssh-agent
<sacarlson> etyrnal: so on the client side fstab line should look like this then: nfs-server:/   /mnt   nfs4    _netdev,auto  0  0
<joint> im getting an amd HD 7750 video card
<dax2112rush> I get the following when running glxinfo: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig. Running on nvidia-current (280.13) on 11.10. What can be the cause of this?
<pdayton> I do ssh-add to add my key
<pdayton> obut it just does n't work, any thoughts?
<urfr332gO> phi__, cool you will get a chkdsk prompt to run on reboot, you will need to boot straight to winows or into ubuntu to run sudo update-grub to add the windows to grub.
<jpnance> i see that 12.04 will have a package i'm interested in but i'd like to try it now on oneiric; is that possible?
<urfr332gO> jeremiah_gatong, debian is not supported here try their channel
<sacarlson> etyrnal: ya that could be the problem,  maybe try a simpler path just to see if the rest works
<cfhowlett> Hardware Drivers shows my broadcom b43 wireless driver activated and in use - so y u no C a wifi signal?
<etyrnal> sacarlson, it's going to break stuff =)
<rxt0> hi there, I'm mounting a chroot, but when I /var/run mounted with --bind cannot be seen from within chroot
<jeremiah_gatong> OK
<urfr332gO> jeremiah_gatong, #debian
<redtornado5252> I have a user account on Ubuntu 11.10 that was recently renamed. My orig. password work on the startup screen, but no where else. Trying to get apps etc from ubuntu software center. It wont accept my password for authentication
<jeremiah_gatong> thank you urfr332g0
<jeremiah_gatong> :)
<urfr332gO> jeremiah_gatong, better safe than sorry really. :)
<sacarlson> etyrnal: can't you just make a temp export to a sybolic link on the server side just to prove that it's a path problem?
<etyrnal> sacarlson, will have to...
<jeremiah_gatong> \m/
<sacarlson> etyrnal: otherwise I'm not sure how to handle path with \ in it
<etyrnal> sacarlson, "You can also specify spaces or other unusual character in the export name using a backslash followed by the character code as three octal digits."
<sacarlson> etyrnal: you could also try your original idea with the ""  or '' aournd the path
<etyrnal> sacarlson,  now i have to figure out what " " is in octal =)
<javierf_> hi. I'm learning how to use joomla, to create a website. Using this program throw firefox, it should copy and move files and create files, but all the time I get errors: joomla can't do that because administrator permissions are required. how can I give an external applications root permissions?
<sacarlson> etyrnal: can you try use nautilus to create the path for you?
<sacarlson> etyrnal: cut and paist the file name into gedit to see what it creates
<jeremiah_gatong> @jacierf I guess you need to set it up on the Apache server, since you can only administer joomla by default locally
<etyrnal> sacarlson, good call
<jeremiah_gatong> afaik
<jeremiah_gatong> Enable remote administration on the Apache
<sacarlson> etyrnal: I also use nautilus to create sybolic links so that might be another stupid way to fix it
<etyrnal> sacarlson, cringe - on MY system nautilus is soooooo  slow =)
<etyrnal> sacarlson, BINGO
<etyrnal> \040  worked
<etyrnal> time to reboot and see if it mounts at boot-time ok
<phi__> k im back. im on a different computer here. but my computer with windows isnt booting the windows disc for some reason
<phi__> its just sitting idle on black screen with the underscore.
<etyrnal> sacarlson, thanks for Your suggestions/help  -- i appreciate it
<urfr332gO> phi__, is it the same 32bit or 64bit?
<oconnore> what does this mean on launchpad? "X must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers."
<oconnore> I want to report a bug
<phi__> its the same 32 bit. when i take the disc out it says NTLDR is missing
<urfr332gO> phi__, not sure on that you might try the ##windows channel.
<lord_D> can i edit files on my ubuntu server through putty/ssh?
<phi__> ok ill try windows channel. thanks for all the help so far
<urfr332gO> phi__, strange realy NTLDR is XP I believe.
<allain> my system is freezing solid when I specify a wep key, how do I even begin troubleshooting this?
<cfhowlett> broadcom headache here: installed the b43 drivers for my bcm4312 card / Hardware Drivers shows it's active and in use / I see no wifi signals?
<bastidrazor> lord_D: yes, use 'nano'
<phi__> hm thats weird ill see whats up. ill be back
<sacarlson> urfr332gO: phi__: is this after grub bootloader tries to boot windows?
<lord_D> bastidrazor, wow thnx :)
<jsoft> Anybody know how to alter the behaviour of gnomes automounting?
<bastidrazor> lord_D: http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/  this may help.
<chrislabeard> Hi, I'm trying to install airvideo I've added the PPAs and ran the update but It can't find the package
<sacarlson> urfr332gO: phi__: i have had grub not have needed drivers for certain file systems at times but for me it was nfs, that required adding drivers to the grub boot loader,  not sure that has anything to do with this case
<bazhang> chrislabeard,  got the link
<chrislabeard> bazhang: https://launchpad.net/~rubiojr/+archive/airvideo?field.series_filter=lucid
<bazhang> chrislabeard, how did you add the ppa
<cfhowlett> broadcom wifi headache: installed the b43 drivers for my bcm4312 card / Hardware Drivers shows it's active and in use / I see no wifi signals?
<phi__> hm would me adding the boot flag to the windows drive have anything to do with it?
<chrislabeard> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rubiojr/airvideo
<chrislabeard> bazhang: I also added it manually to sources.list to see if that would change anything
<urfr332gO> sacarlson, hard to say it just booting a W7 disc NTLDR is XP I wonder if it is a XP disc.
<urfr332gO> is*
<bazhang> chrislabeard, so you have two sources in sources.list.d ?
<urfr332gO> sacarlson, no indication of XP antwhere in the bootscript or NTLDR
<urfr332gO> anywhere*
<chrislabeard> bazhang: I added it to the sources.list not sources.list.d but I've removed it and started over still not showing up
<sacarlson> urfr332gO: phi__: ok if you are pointing bios direct to the cd then it shouldn't touch grub and it's not our problem
<urfr332gO> sacarlson, they are on the windows channel for help. :)
<phi__> ya right now it should be booting the cd first. but with the cd in it just shows me a blank screen
<chrislabeard> bazhang: would it be possible to dl the .deb package manually and run it. If I could find it.
<sacarlson> chrislabeard: yes you can in fact there is software that downloads all the dependancies of a package to allow installing packages without network access
<chrislabeard> oh relaly
<bazhang> sacarlson, for a PPA?
<sacarlson> bazhang:  yes ppa is just an added repository so it should work the same
<bazhang> sacarlson, there is not a deb on that link
<chrislabeard> sacarlson: sorry I thought there was its just a dsc
<`Korvin> Is there a way to install kubuntu from kubuntu? I don't want to have to boot up into a live disc
<chrislabeard> I think i know why its not working I'm running a PPC machine
<chrislabeard> not supported
<sacarlson> bazhang: the repository must have deb files in it,  the sofware I speak just gets all the needed debs from the repository and prepares them for install when there is no network
<bazhang> sacarlson, which software is that
<cfhowlett> broadcom wifi headache: installed the b43 drivers for my bcm4312 card / Hardware Drivers shows it's active and in use / I see no wifi signals?
<sacarlson> bazhang: here is one method but I'm not sure it's the software I speak of http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation
<urfr332gO> `Korvin, not having a disc is not good to be honest but here you go. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<`Korvin> urfr332gO, I have one, just don't want to sit and watch my computer boot into the live disc
<stiltzkin> Hello folks. Hoping someone can help me with mounting an encrypted LUKS volume from a LiveCD. Long story short upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 completely destroyed my installation - broke lots of packages, I get an immediate kernel panic on boot, etc. So I need to back up my data and reinstall. I've been following the guide here to mount the drive: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html but when I get to the
<stiltzkin> mount step, I get "mount: special device /dev/luna/root does not exist" (my volume is named "luna). Any idea what's going on here? After vgchange I can see the drive and mount it in Nautilus, but it's read-only, which is a problem.
<FloodBot1> stiltzkin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urfr332gO> `Korvin well the link is just for booting a ISO with grub same thing
<`Korvin> urfr332gO, I mean I have kubuntu install on my computer, I'm booted into it right now. Can I get the install program and install kubuntu onto another hdd?
<`Korvin> an external
<urfr332gO> `Korvin not that I know of you could install in a virtual.
<stiltzkin> Oh, and if I run Nautilus as root (which I don't want to do) then I can read/write to the drive, but this seems like the wrong solution. I'm just wondering why /dev/luna/root doesn't exist.
<sacarlson> korvin: I have booted iso files direct from harddisk to install on other partitions but It still came up just like a live cd
<rabbi1> how can i find particular fonts in ubuntu
<urfr332gO> `Korvin, you need to boot a disc or the ISO from grub to install or clone the one you have and install it.
<`Korvin> meeeehh
<`Korvin> I have it on usb, just don't want to wait till it boots
<sacarlson> korvin: if you have many systems to install there are automated install scripts so you don't really have to touch anything
<stiltzkin> Anyone experienced with LUKS/encrypted volumes would be very helpful.
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: I wrote this article with an example of LUKS/encryption https://sites.google.com/site/remotekeyencrypt/home
<okum> getting this error when trying to update wine using in ubuntu 11.10 http://i42.tinypic.com/16lwmqd.png
<stiltzkin> cfhowlett, you may need to use ndiswrapper for that card, my netbook has a BCM4313 and I'm having a hell of a time getting it to work (not with Ubuntu, with android-x86). The correct Linux driver is brcm80211 if I remember correctly.
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, thanks very much!
<okum> anybody know how to fix this error? http://i42.tinypic.com/16lwmqd.png
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: the details are in the pdf file found here https://sites.google.com/site/remotekeyencrypt/files/remote_key_encrypt.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, this looks cool but I don't think it will help me mount my drive
<stiltzkin> okum, have you installed the wine ppa properly?
<okum> stiltzkin: you know what man, i really don't know. :\
<stiltzkin> okum, if not try "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<powerrangers> how to remove ms office 2007 in ubuntu 11.04
<rabbi1> how can i find particular fonts in ubuntu
<stiltzkin> okum, and then do " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<urfr332gO> powerrangers, it is wine right?
<stiltzkin> rabbi1, you mean like the fonts directory?
<urfr332gO> in*
<powerrangers> yes , but hoe to remoe
<stiltzkin> rabbi1, /usr/share/fonts or for single users ~/.fonts
<KM0201> !fonts | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<powerrangers> yes ,how to remove ms office
<okum> stiltzkin: does that update wine for me?
<okum> stiltzkin: rather than using the update manager?
<stiltzkin> okum, it will update wine (if necessary) but more importantly it should fix your key issues. Yes, it does the same thing as update-manager essentially.
<urfr332gO> powerrangers, not sure myself never used wine but if needed there is the #winehq channel.
<okum> alright, thank you sir! some other guy told me how to do it, and was being a dick cuz he thought i should know how and it didn't even work lol.
<okum> stiltzkin: ^
<KM0201> okum, it depends on how you installed wine... if you have the wine repository enabled, wine should upgrade as part of your system updates
<okum> KM0201: i think i just enabled it.
<stiltzkin> okum, no prob, hope that helps. KM0201, I'm having him do add-apt-repository so it fetches the PGP key, I think that's his problem
<KM0201> ah ok.
<okum> stiltzkin: i'm pretty sure it did, it's updating in terminal now so.
<stiltzkin> okum, if it updates and upgrades without errors you should be fine.
<L3top> powerrangers: there is an "uninstall wine software" button... which should work similar to add/remove programs
<stiltzkin> Still hoping someone can help me mount a LUKS volume properly...
<okum> stiltzkin: ok, great. i just wanted to update before installing a couple programs.
<urfr332gO> powerrangers, found this forums link might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500338
<K-Rich> !sunjava
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: without details or your LUKS volume problem, all we can do is point to docs that show methods and resources needed: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, I posted all the details above. Can provide system information as necessary
<y0om4> I installed truetype corefonts but the Times New Roman still does not show up in Libra Office. I do not understand.
<rams_pandu> what is the software that can convert images into text files in ubuntu
<stiltzkin> rams_pandu, you mean OCR software. Tesseract is a popular suite.
<cbfreck> hey anyone want to help me out, i wrote over my grub when i installed windows and the ubuntu wiki article about this doesnt work for me
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: ok I found it up there, so you got results at this point in the steps sudo vgscan --mknodes  returned something?
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, yes, I do...looks fine to me
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: and you did create the mount directory before you tried to mount it?
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, yup, created /volume (also tried /media/volume)
<KM0201> what are you trying to mount? (sorry, i left for a second so i could automount an NTFS partition..lol)
<stiltzkin> KM0201, me? Trying to mount an encrypted LUKS partition properly. It's not really a big deal now since I already have Nautilus running the copy as root. I just didn't want to resort to that.
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: oh your on a livecd boot so those directory are readonly,  try the user directory provided at boot of the livecd to create it in
<rams_pandu> stiltzkin, can I convert png image into text using tesseract?
<MrKeuner> hello, what may be wrong if one sees TX packets:130290 errors:392 in ifconfig eth0?
<KM0201> stiltzkin, hmm, yeah, and running nautilus as root is kinda nasty anyway
<MrKeuner> RX errors is 0
<stiltzkin> KM0201, sacarlson, don't worry about it, as long as I can back my data up this installation is getting nuked anyway.
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: ya I'm sure it won't be worth fixing,  just recover what you might have of value in the /home dir or others
<y0om4> how come I install true type core fonts but then Libra Office does not show Times New Roman still?
<user_> mnb
<user_> lh
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, lol it's gonna take a while, my /home is about 200GB
<stiltzkin> y0om4, try reinstalling msttcorefonts. It's possible it didn't pull down Times New Roman from Microsoft's site properly. Are the other fonts installed?
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: well it might have some value then if it's 200gb, that will take 3 weeks to recover your media from the net
<y0om4> let me try to reinstall it then
<L3top> y0om4: ls /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, I'm missing my eSATA adapter as well, so it's gotta be over USB 2.0 <_<
<L3top> throw a -l in there and make sure the size is good too if it does exist
<L3top> msttcorefonts is notorious for screwing up on download
<stiltzkin> y0om4, yeah what L3top said ^^
<KM0201> L3top, i've never had a problem with it.. ever
<L3top> the dl manager is very time aggressive, and hops immediately to other servers.
<y0om4> l3top, thanks, I went there and it said README file with license refuse and to reinstall it. i must not have accepted the policy the first time
<L3top> if it does not get a response immediately from everywhere, it will fail.
<stiltzkin> L3top, can't that be fixed in wget options? I mean it's just a script right?
<L3top> KM0201: I download it about 5 times a week
<L3top> fails a lot
<KM0201> weird
<L3top> it has to do with that very license
<KM0201> brb
<L3top> and the way servers are managed
<jsoft> Anyone here have any ideas how I can kind of alter the way devices are auto-mounted? (ie, flash drives)
<L3top> alter how?
<jsoft> Ie, I want to check the device's serial number, and depending on what it is, mount it read only, or to certain mountpoints, or run a program
<stiltzkin> Alright I've got another question. Is there an easy way to do a copy from one directory to another making sure that the files are copied fully and correctly? I mean I have some of my /home backed up to an external, but not all of it. If I want to start copying again, how can I make sure not to copy files I've already transferred again?
<rabbi1> stiltzkin: thank you, but could not find one font lmmonoprop10-oblique
<zykotick9> stiltzkin: rsync might work for that
<L3top> stiltzkin: rsync
<stiltzkin> zykotick9, L3top, any good tutorials for that?
<L3top> jsoft I can show you some code to look at from our project...
<stiltzkin> rabbi1, I'm sure if you google for that you can find it freely and stick it in the appropriate directory
<jsoft> L3top: Ok sure, that might be helpfull :)
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: cp -a /pathfrom/  /pathto/
<L3top> we do all but read only... and we are using messagesend which you wont have... but could alter to pop some other sort of notifier... perhaps metacity...
<L3top> one sec.
<signpost> what's the lightest-weight virtualization I can do if my only concern is separation for security's sake, not running other OSs, etc.
<signpost> kvm?
<jsoft> signpost: might as well just use virtualbox
<jsoft> kvm also works
<signpost> jsoft: I mean in a server environment
<jsoft> signpost: prolly kvm
<signpost> if I want two applications walled off from each other, but don't really need to run another os that isn't ubuntu
<jsoft> Or whatever the linux equiv of jails is
<signpost> k
<rabbi1> stiltzkin: yeap, i got that from google ... :)
<sacarlson> signpost: maybe chroot?
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, any way to show progress with cp though? this will be a long transfer
<L3top> jsoft: http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/browser/branches/LinuxMCE-1004/src/PlutoStorageDevices
<L3top> look at StorageDevices_Radar.sh
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: I would have to check with man cp but probly add -v
<zykotick9> stiltzkin: fyi rsync would only copy what has changed/or is new
<L3top> there are also network radars etc.
<stiltzkin> zykotick9, so just rsync /pathfrom /pathto?
<zykotick9> stiltzkin: more to it then that actually...
<L3top> they use lshwd, I would recommend sticking with StorageDevices_Radar's use of lspci
<sacarlson> stiltzkin: ya rsync might be a better solution if something fails in the download like your usb locks up, when you restart with rsync it won't have to start completly over
<jsoft> L3top: so is it basically a case of telling gnome/whatever to bugger off, and doing the mounting yourself?
<L3top> and if you make changes, you can do incremental updates
<L3top> yes.
<L3top> we dont use the desktop at all
<jsoft> Oh right
<L3top> but give you access to it
<L3top> if you want
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, that was my thought, as the drive has disconnected prematurely in the past
<stiltzkin> sacarlson, zykotick9, how about rsync -azv /pathfrom /pathto?
<zykotick9> stiltzkin: z will slow things down considerably
<L3top> however, the mounting persists in desktop... and it is automagic.
<stiltzkin> zykotick9, OK, don't want that then. -av?
<zykotick9> stiltzkin: i "think" that should work ok
<L3top> it mounts VERY briefly and provides all information about the device, serial, name, size, avail space... and asks you if you want to mount it
<L3top> like I said... you could use a little metacity notifier in gnome
<stiltzkin> zykotick9, alright great, giving it a try
<L3top> but its a start :)
<brun0l3z> Hello People
<brun0l3z> what is going on here?
<konza> Hi all I am using ubuntu 11.10 and skype 2.2.0.35.  I am facing some issues in screen sharing.. I am unable to get acces of windows of my system. if i do a right click the the window will be shown but i wont be having any controll. Please help
<cbfreck> anyone want to help me get grub back ontop of windows bootloader
<brun0l3z> Sorry Konza, I am using backtrack 5 and i have not setup skype yet
<stiltzkin> cbfreck, try super grub disk: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<cbfreck> ahh this looks great thanks stiltzkin
<cbfreck> i should be able to do grub-install from inside my regular installation i think
<stiltzkin> cbfreck, no prob. I know how frustrating a borked grub install is
<cbfreck> cuz its just not working from this live cd
<cbfreck> yeah it really is lol
<zykotick9> cbfreck: to reinstall grub from livecd, i've always used the chroot method documented in the !grub2 link
<cbfreck> i did chroot
<cbfreck> and then...
<MrKeuner> hello, what may be wrong if one sees TX packets errors:392 in ifconfig eth0?
<Gitzo> hi
<KM0201> i think the newer live cd's (11.04+) have an easy grub reinstallation tool in the repos.
<mfpockets> Hello, how can I make it so I can login through vino if I only have ssh.  Seems like it only boots when I login physically
<cbfreck> zykotick9: hmmm the grub2 documentation is different, let me give this a shot
<Guest93321> ?
<urfr332gO> cbfreck, if you continue to have problems there is a script you can run that shows what is where that is helpful, if needed run it and pastebin the results.txt  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<cbfreck> urfr332gO: ok thanks, im trying the grub-setup method right now but its giving me cant guess root device error
<urfr332gO> cbfreck, I just use suorgrub to get in myself and fix it from the desktop, a reload of grub to the mbr should have worked.
<urfr332gO> supergrub*
<rmld> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932643 any help?
<cbfreck> urfr332gO: yeah im about to do that if i cant get this working
<urfr332gO> cbfreck, Do you know the commands to reload grub from the terminal?
<cbfreck> urfr332gO: when your chrooted or booted into the os its just grub-install /dev/sda right?
<urfr332gO> cbfreck, yeah just make sure it is sda run sudo fdisk  -l to confrim
<cbfreck> urfr332gO: i wasnt able to do it while in chroot since grub-install doesnt seem to be installed on that, and apt-get wont work from chroot
<cbfreck> urfr332gO: yeah its sda
<urfr332gO> cbfreck, that can get switched though if you use a usb flash to boot with though, always confirm it hasn't been.
<cbfreck> urfr332gO: oh yeah good point
<urfr332gO> cbfreck, I have had my sda hd read as sdb at times with a usb boot.
<chipotle> hi, how do i figure out which hard drive has my boot partition on it? i know sdc2 is it, but i need to edit grub for the right physical drive so i don't get an initramfs prompt when i select ubuntu during startup
<chipotle> it is because my boot drive is in the 4th or 5th connector, and when i installed ubuntu, no other drives were attached, because it dual boots with win7 and i didn't want win7 formatting all drives
<urfr332gO> chipolte, you still running a GUID?
<chipotle> urfr332gO: msdos
<urfr332gO> chipolte, you should not need a boot partition, do you mean the mbr?
<urfr332gO> chipotle, you want grub to be the boot?
<chipotle> urfr332gO: well, right now i get an intiramfs command when i try to boot into linux
<chipotle> because grub2 has hd0 as the drive with the boot drive for linux
<chipotle> win7 boots fine
<chipotle> but the physical drive is actually sdc and the boot partition is sdc2
<urfr332gO> chipotle, so you have a actual boot partition?
<chipotle> urfr332gO: yes
<urfr332gO> chipotle, it is not just the root partition with a split home from it?
<chipotle> urfr332gO: no
<chipotle> sdc2 is my 100mb /boot partition
<chipotle> so what do i put in grub?
<urfr332gO> chipotle, you don't need a bootpartition with your setup
<chipotle> but i have one
<chipotle> so what do i enter so grub loads ubuntu
<urfr332gO> chipotle, I can't really help there.
<Yadira-007> i cant format a micro sd,,tried gpartded,,and even gksu nautilus and browsing to delet all contend of sd,,i just cant,,here is a display of error http://imagebin.org/201155,,wile deleting it does tells me that all together is about 10Gigabites and the sd is a 2G,,wierd :(
<jellybellys> Anyone want to help me? Stuck on update-grub while installing.
<KM0201> Yadira-007, your link doesn't work
<KM0201> nevermind
<KM0201> jellybellys, what do you mean stuck on update grub?
<urfr332gO> jellybellys, you sure it is not just loading updates?
<Yadira-007> i tried on windows,,and i get errors also,,is a write only filesystem,,something like that
<humungulous> jellybellys: what specific error do you get
<KM0201> Yadira-007, well if it's an error on windows as well, why are you surprised it's an error on linux?
<Yadira-007> im not surprised,,i just cant do it anywhere,,,i thought it was easier on linux
<ysp_> hello
<KM0201> Yadira-007, if something is read only, it's very unlikely linux is going to change that
<Yadira-007> even as root ?
<EpicGeekZ> Yadira-007: is there a hardware lock on the sd card?
<KM0201> ...
<KM0201> gparted runs as root... so i guess you have your answer there
<Yadira-007> no hardware lock,,is on a usb adapter
<EpicGeekZ> what card is it exactly?
<Yadira-007> is a micro sd
<KM0201> well, if youc an't format it in windows, and you can't format it in Linux, something is going on on the hardware end..
<EpicGeekZ> ahhh, micro sd.  I asked about the lock because I thought you ment a standard SD
<Yadira-007> when i tried to delet in the progress bar it says that all together in the microSD is about 10G,,when the card is a 2G
<EpicGeekZ> try a different usb adapter?
<Yadira-007> when i check the properties it tells me i have about 140MB free og a 2G filesystem
<cbush14> How do you shape traffic?
<humungulous> cbush14: google qos
<hex20dec> It's been about 40 something hours that I'm awake trying fix this mail server and it keeps giving me problems, I need help desperately, is anyone willing to help set it up the right way? Please don't ask what is the problem, because I messed with so much settings that nothing is working now. Please, I'm begging.
<chipotle> hex20dec: start over
<chipotle> follow a linode guide, it's quite self explanatory
<hex20dec> I followed the whole ubuntu guide and it fucked me up so badly.
<hex20dec> It keeps saying to do different stuff.
<KM0201> lol
<humungulous> mail transport specialists are highly paid for a reason
<humungulous> its freaking hard
<hex20dec> Tell me about it.
<humungulous> hire one, if youre spending company $
<humungulous> you dont have to do everything yourself
<KM0201> hex20dec, what version of ubuntu server are you using?  also, you might try asking in #ubuntu-server
<humungulous> he just did
<hex20dec> 10.04
<hex20dec> And yes, I did.
<chipotle> what ubuntu software is on the liveCD to edit grub?
<hex20dec> I bought a VPS.
<humungulous> chipotle: nano, vi
<KM0201> chipotle, to edit grub?... nothing.. just use nano... there's aboot repair utility, if grub is jacked up
<hex20dec> Oh, I thought you're talking to me.
<hex20dec> =S
<humungulous> hex20dec: i feel for you but i dont speak a word of sendmail.cf
<chipotle> KM0201: where is the repair utility?
<hex20dec> I wish you did, you've helped me before with stuff, humungulous. Thanks anyways.
<KM0201> chipotle, it's in the repos.
<humungulous> !grub | chipotle
<ubottu> chipotle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<humungulous> hex20dec: go to sleep for 24 hours
<hex20dec> I promised myself I won't until I get this fixed.
<hex20dec> Get this, everything was working fine, I just wanted to connect thunderbird so I can read and send mail like a normal person, and I installed so much shit and now it isn't even working, nothing is working.
<KM0201> hex20dec, have you considered just using openwebmail, or maybe squirrel?
<hex20dec> I DID.
<humungulous> you added IMAP, or POP3
<hex20dec> I installed roundcube.
<T_H_X> postfix
<humungulous> why cant you purge everything you did and go back to how it was before
<KM0201> i've never use OWM, but i've always heard it was very easy to setup.
<hex20dec> I installed postfix and IMAP and dovecot
<hex20dec> humungulous, How would I list the last installed packages so I can purge them all?
<humungulous> hex20dec: well for one place /var/log/apt/
<hex20dec> But it's not even that, I know I did it correctly as stated, I understood everything, it's just they missed out on shit, I know it for sure. I need to add cname imap.mydomain.com and they did not state it anywhere.
<hex20dec> Any expert here? I'm willing to pay, even though I'm broke.
<urfr332gO> hex20dec, you can pay canonical.
<humungulous> craigslist gigs section could work too
<KM0201> hex20dec, i think i agree, you need to sleep for 24hrs, then come back to this,,, you're blaming a tutorial, that nobody else has had a problem with
<humungulous> but the most qualified MTA admin would already have a job
<hex20dec> I wish there was a fucking installation pack for all this shit.
<hex20dec> Would make people's life so much easier.
<hex20dec> I think I'll stay up for a few more hours trying to figure it out.
<urfr332gO> !language | this is the second time you have used that word.
<ubottu> this is the second time you have used that word.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hex20dec> ubottu, sorry.
<hex20dec> humungulous, do you know any experts on this channel that I can private message them?
<humungulous> afraid not. tell you the truth ive only been active here for less than a week
<hex20dec> Oh wow, you seem very active.
<humungulous> well, im very bored
<humungulous> lol
<hex20dec> Haha.
<cbush14> I keep trying to change the motd and it just changes back?
<humungulous> cbush14: it's controlled from the contents of /etc/update-motd.d/
<humungulous> cbush14: poke around there
<cbush14> cheers
<humungulous> cbush14: you found it?
<cbush14> Yeah cheers.
<humungulous> ah good
<ogre> I lost sound suddenly. been trying to figure out how to fix. any help appreciated. here is an lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/860147/
<vaccine> Im trying to install 11.10 on a MacBook Air, I can boot the installer off a thumb drive, but the install crashes with an I/O error right after it detects no CD drive.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<fairuz_> Which one is better to create local mirror, using debmirror or apt-mirror?
<crazycheese> Hi, Im searching linux specialist in rostov-on-don, russia. Anyone?
<Flannel> fairuz_: What's your use-case?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, is it possible to import wireless networks into Ubuntu from Win7? Regards :)
<fairuz_> Flannel: We are a small of grup want to do an upgrade jam but the internet connection is not good.
<fairuz_> So I think we could turn one machine to an mirror
<fairuz_> Download all the upgrades in advance
<tweeze> I was having some trouble installing ipac-ng, everytime i ran sudo apt-get install ipac-ng, I got the error of can't find that package.  What repository do i need to add to get this package?
<Flannel> fairuz_: Well, apt-proxy means that you'll only have to download each package that you use once.  But it won't be downloaded until it's used.  debmirror will let you mirror everything.
<geirha> fairuz_: you might want to look into apt-cacher
<Flannel> fairuz_: Since the upgrades won't require a full mirror, I imagine apt-proxy will be best, and if you're worried about time during, do an upgrade prior, that'll pre-cache the files in the apt-mirror
<geirha> Flannel, fairuz_: Don't use apt-proxy, it's got bugs and is no longer maintained, so those bugs won't be fixed.
<Flannel> fairuz_: Another way to do it is to download the alternate CD (which you can torrent, if that helps), and then upgrade from that.
<Satisfied> i just upgraded to to 11.10 ( i think ) ... this new interface is totally crazy?!  is this how its supposed to be ..... i just want to open a terminal but can't figure out how to do it.
<Flannel> fairuz_: I believe everything I said is still correct using apt-cacher instead of apt-proxy.
<nubcake> Satisfied: did you try alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal  ?
<Satisfied> I'm not even sure what to click anymore... I've been wanting to change the window themes but I cannot figure for the life of me how things work in this crazy place.. i'm going crazy
<raden> can ubuntu be installed on top of software raid at the bios level ?
<fairuz_> Flannel: geirha: I'm still not getting it. apt-cacher will be used to get necessary packages for update. So can I use these packages for another machines to upgrade too? Or it need to be done for each machine
<Satisfied> i'm thinking this must be some sort of a joke... on me ? this interface is just bizarre
<Satisfied> is this really gnome?
<geirha> fairuz_: you set up a box with apt-cacher, then you change your sources.list to point to that box instead of archive.ubuntu.com.
<Flannel> fairuz_: Yeah, you point each machine to the cacher ('instead of' a repository), then whenever a machine asks for a package, the cacher checks to see if it has it, if it does, it hands it over, if it doesn't, it downloads it from the real repositories, and caches the package for when someone else asks for it.
<nubcake> Satisfied: how are we supposed to know what you're looking at?
<Satisfied> nubcake, shrug, ... i just installed the latest ubuntu and the desktop is just goofy
<Satisfied> there are big blockish and clumsy icons on the left side that make no sense
<fairuz_> Flanner geirha: Understood. So I have to have one box/machine that is already upgraded so that the other machines can take the upgrade from it. Is that correct?
<tweeze> I was having some trouble installing ipac-ng, everytime i ran sudo apt-get install ipac-ng, I got the error of can't find that package.  What repository do i need to add to get this package?
<nubcake> oh that netbook-like sidebar-thingy
<Flannel> Satisfied: It's not GNOME, it's Unity--Canonical's take on how a UI should behave.
<Satisfied> unity--canoical   ?
<Flannel> Satisfied: Unity is the UI.  Canonical is the company that made it.
<Satisfied> woah..
<Flannel> fairuz_: If you want to have everything cached beforehand, set up the cacher, point a machine at the cacher and upgrade with that machine ahead of time.  This will fill the cache with the packages for the upgrade.
<Satisfied> this is really bad... I dont know who that company is but they should be fucking fired yesterday.
<Satisfied> this interface is totally crazy
<Flannel> Satisfied: Please mind your language.  And if you'd like to rant about Unity, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Satisfied> how do I open skype from this new gnome ?  it was really easy before... 3 clicks.. i have no clue how to do it now
<Satisfied> yikes...
<fairuz_> Flannel: Ok got it. Thanks.
<geirha> Satisfied: Click the icon in the top left corner (or hit the Windows-key) Type skype and enter
<Satisfied> I'll take that as a no
<Satisfied> geirha, nothing happened ?
<urfr332gO> !language | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urfr332gO> Flannel, sorry I missed your post.
<napoligno> ciao a tutti
<geirha> Satisfied: That doesn't help much. What part didn't "work"?
<Satisfied> nothing happened
<phoenix_firebrd> Yesterday i was browsing the web using the chrome browser. When i visited a website, an windows exectuble was executed in wine. My chrome doesnt have any extension installed and i think this arbitary code execution is because of a vulnerablity of the browser.
<phoenix_firebrd> how can i make my system more secure ? other than uninstalling the wine and chrome
<geirha> Satisfied: when? When you clicked the icon, nothing appeared? When you typed skype, no results were shown?
<phoenix_firebrd> I have deleted the wine directory and checked for any unwanted programs running in the background, nothing like that.
<Satisfied> results?  no sort of search button arrived for me
<Satisfied> wait... why the hell do I need search results for skype ?
<Satisfied> i just want to load it.. not search for it
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, is it possible to import wireless networks into Ubuntu from Win7? Regards :)
<geirha> Satisfied: That's how unity works. For applications you haven't pinned on the dock on the left, you open the Dash and search for the app.
<Satisfied> geirha, that is a very curious comment
<tweeze> any help on installing ipac-ng?  i tried to apt-get install it, and i can't locate the package?  what repository should i add for this?
<geirha> Satisfied: How so?
<Satisfied> why should I have to search for such simple things?
<humungulous> Mayazcherquoi: no, you have to configure the client settings anew, but it should be trivial, there is no meaningful benefit in the "import" youre envisioning
<Mayazcherquoi> humungulous: Damn :-/
<geirha> Satisfied: *shrug* someone though that was a good idea?
<humungulous> Mayazcherquoi: all you need to know is the SSID and passphrase. you would engineer an entire automated export/import pipeline just for that?
<geirha> Satisfied: Anyway, you only need to search it up once, then pin it to the dock.
<zykotick9> !notunity | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Satisfied> how do i pin someting ?
<geirha> Satisfied: Once you've started an application, an icon for it will appear in the dock. Right-click it and select "pin"
<zykotick9> Satisfied: if you are looking for a more Gnome 2-like environement, check out xfce
<Satisfied> zykotick9, i was using gnome yesterday and now I have this weird and confusing interface.... this is not gnome
<zykotick9> Satisfied: it's gnome+unity
<kthomas1> if I start an X session,  I don't have an app pager;  how to start one?
<Satisfied> i just want gnome... no idea what unity is
<geirha> Satisfied: It is Gnome3. The gnome developers have made some radical changes since gnome2.
<Satisfied> i'm typing this from the computer next to my new ubuntu install... i dont even know how to load xchat
<Satisfied> this is gnome...
<Satisfied> not some sort of 'unity' thing
<ome> How would you access the docs under /usr/share/doc/ ? obviously not ungz'ing and using the editor way.
<zykotick9> Satisfied: unity is not gnome (it just uses gnome as a base)
<T_H_X> hex20dec: i'll do it if you want to give me ssh / root access
<tweeze> any help finding a repository for ipac-ng?  i was having some trouble installing it
<geirha> Satisfied: Previous releases used  gnome + gnome-panel, now it's gnome + unity
<Satisfied> zykotick9, what happened to the regular gnome then?
<hex20dec> T_H_X, really??
<humungulous> ome: they intend for you to open a web browser to file:///usr/share/doc/
<T_H_X> hex20dec: sure, i have nothing better to do
<zykotick9> Satisfied: gnome2 is deprecated, and gnome3 is almost as bad as unity.  Linus T. switched to xfce for a sanner environment
<ome> humungulous: but they are mostly .gz and it's not convinent to download the files from your own computer, unziping then using an editor !
<Satisfied> *sigh* I dont what to do with this computer that I installed it on... the interface is so weird.  I just want it to run but i can't figure anything out.  I want to configure things but there are all sorts of buttons and stuff
<humungulous> ome: nobody actually uses it :)
<Satisfied> its so strange
<ome> humungulous: there is pretty good stuff. I wonder why there isn't a tool to use them.
<humungulous> ome: a browser would gunzip them in passing, is the idea
<ome> where does info fetchs the information, IRRC, it doesn't has a DB like man.
<geirha> ome: I just do   less /usr/share/doc/something/README.gz
<ome> geirha: sound a good idea.
<humungulous> ome: echo $INFOPATH
<humungulous> hmm, maybe not
<ome> humungulous: all I got was this
<ome> :P
<zykotick9> geirha: less doesn't support .gz on my system???
<humungulous> i dont even know
<Mayazcherquoi> I'm getting several conficts from a package (libgnome-keyring0), which is making me unable to install gnome-shell :-/
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I overcome this?
<geirha> Satisfied: Well, you got two choices really. Install a different desktop environment, such as xfce or lxde, which are very similar to the "gnome" you're used to, or learn how to use unity.
<humungulous> ah, of course
<humungulous> ome: /usr/share/info/
<ome> humungulous: nice.
<humungulous> ome: you could do gunzip -c <file> | less
<Satisfied> geirha, not sure.. is there ubuntu with xfce? (never used xfce)
<tweeze> am i actually posting? lol
<EpicGeekZ> xubuntu
<humungulous> ome: but theres really no reason to use those
<Mayazcherquoi> Why the hell does uninstalling a package warrant a necessity to install ~120 new packages?
<EpicGeekZ> or you can install xfce4 through apt-get
<humungulous> ome: when you have google and the entire internets
<geirha> zykotick9: less runs it through lesspipe, which figures out it is a gz file and passes it through gzip
<ome> humungulous: fair, but there is lots of good stuff in docs that _normally_ you find crap solutions in web.
<zykotick9> geirha: not here?  odd, gives me a message like "this is binary, still want to show it?" and i get binary output
<humungulous> tweeze: no one must know
<ome> ****btw, less *.gz works just fine.***
<jaequery> hoanyone know how i can find out random IOPS (4k) of my drive in linux?
<humungulous> jaequery: man hdparm
<tweeze> humungulous: i feel like im invisible!
<geirha> zykotick9: echo "$LESSOPEN"  # shows   | /usr/bin/lesspipe %s
<humungulous> tweeze: we see it
<jaequery> isnt hdparm just for max throughput?
<jaequery> i need random iops numbers (4k)
<humungulous> jaequery: it can do a few different tests
<ome> humungulous: as an example, the answer for gnome3 power button in web (as in google first pages) is 'use a plugin!' but doc says press alt. :D
<geirha> Satisfied: Yes, xubuntu is ubuntu preinstalled with xfce instead of gnome, but you can just install xfce in your current ubuntu install.
<fairuz_> Flannel: geirha: One more question :) The packages cached on the cacher will be independant from the packages used by the cacher machine itself right?
<jaequery> humungulous: how can i use hdparm to give me the 4k random iops numbers? all i know now is just hdparm -tT <device>
<zykotick9> geirha: if i call lesspipe it does work, neat, thanks.  easier then the zcat method i used to use.
<humungulous> checking
<mohan7> I can't update my Ubuntu...in my Update Manager it's showing "Failed to download repository information"..May I know how to fix this ?
<geirha> fairuz_: right
<webPragmatist> so… quite honestly i'm a noob… I just installed haproxy from souce (make / make install) and i'm not sure whether the haproxy init.d file came from it or the old apt package i isntalled
<webPragmatist> any help here? does make install create daemons?
<ome> mohan7: open Software Sources and check the Download From.
<Satisfied> geirha, okay.. i'll check that out, anything can be better than what I'm going through here.  I dont know how to do anything and these big buttons on the left side are just odd... not sure why they're there.
<zykotick9> fairuz_: yes, each system (including the host, even if it's pointed to the apt-cacher) downloads the packages to the local cache
<Satisfied> I dont need buttons on the left hand part of the screen...  what the heck
<humungulous> jaequery: youre right, there is no standard tool for random access testing
<Satisfied> this is gnome? wow.. I must be going crazy
<bazhang> !notunity | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fairuz_> Thanks!
<Mayazcherquoi> I'm getting several conficts from a package (libgnome-keyring0), which is making me unable to install gnome-shell :-/
<urfr332gO> mohan7, not knowing what you have done try looking here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/82509/failed-to-download-repository-information-error-what-to-do
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I overcome this?
<bazhang> Satisfied, #ubuntu-offtopic for extended criticisms of Unity
<zykotick9> Satisfied: it's not gnome, stop calling it that.  It's ubuntu's custom shell on top of gnome
<jaequery> humungulous: so any ideas?
<mohan7> Ok...thakns
<Satisfied> zykotick9, interesting........ has the ubuntu team approved of this ?
<mohan7> Will try nwo
<ome> zykotick9: Huh ? it's gnome3 just like you get it in Fedora.
<Mayazcherquoi> omfg!
<humungulous> jaequery: the page i googled up, the guy actually wrote his own small throwaway .c program to test it
<zykotick9> ome: unity != gnome-shell
<humungulous> jaequery: so, theres that hehehe
<ome> zykotick9: ah, I thought you are talking about gnome32, my bad.
<Satisfied> i just want ubuntu with gnome.. not this unity nonsense
<ome> s\32\3
<zykotick9> Satisfied: ubuntu is a top down organization, it's all decided by one person.  not a democracy.
<EpicGeekZ> Satisfied: try an older version of ubuntu
<Mayazcherquoi> Wow... Ubuntu's absolutely ridiculous.
<ome> Satisfied: install gnome-shell and use the classic. problem solved.
<geirha> Satisfied: you want gnome+gnome-panel instead of gnome+unity is what you're saying.
<Satisfied> jesus, this conversation is crazy.. sorry., i'll go because I dont understand
<bazhang> Satisfied, that is enough. you have been given many other options. xubuntu-desktop package should you wish to install xfce4 and the other options mentioned since. this is not the place for a rant about unity
<bazhang> whoops
<tweeze> any help installing ipac-ng?
<humungulous> tweeze: how are you trying to install it, and whats going wrong
<tweeze> trying to install using sudo apt-get install ipac-ng, it is just saying can't find package ipac-ng
<bazhang> munin-plugins-extra seems to contain ipac-ng tweeze
<humungulous> tweeze: are you certain it exists in any repository
<humungulous> tweeze: or are you just stabbing in the dark
<Mayazcherquoi> Time for my 11th f**king reinstall...
<bazhang> Mayazcherquoi, no cursing here
<Mayazcherquoi> No cursing, I censored myself.
<tweeze> humungulous: lol i'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<humungulous> checking
<bazhang> Mayazcherquoi, no obfuscated swearing either please
<Mayazcherquoi> Oh well, you'd probably be doing the same if you were in my position
<humungulous> ok, so
<humungulous> tweeze: in /etc/apt/sources.list did you uncomment the Universe repos
<tweeze> humungulous: also tried sudo aptitude install ipac-ng
<zykotick9> tweeze: did you see bazhang's comment above?
<bazhang> tweeze, did you not see my comment about munin-plugins-extra
<tweeze> humungulous: sorry, did not see that, trying that now
<humungulous> tweeze: never mind
<humungulous> tweeze: do what bazhang said
<tweeze> sorry, looking through the past logs now
<humungulous> tweeze: he wants you to sudo apt-get install munin-plugins-extra
<humungulous> i believe
<tweeze> humungulous: allright, did that
<humungulous> and?
<tweeze> still can't find that package when i run apt-get install ipac-ng
<humungulous> i dont match ipac-ng in any package in any suite using ubuntu package search
<tweeze> humungulous: huh.  well those instructions are a bit misleading then
<bazhang> !find ipac-ng | tweeze
<ubottu> tweeze: File ipac-ng found in munin-plugins-extra
<bazhang> tweeze, it's part of the install of munin-plugins-extra
<tweeze> so are those directions for setting up traffic monitoring wrong
<sacarlson> tweeze: i used ipac-ng back in like 2008 but later is seems it was no longer supported in ubuntu when I moved to 10.04.  is it working again?
<gaby> hello - i have made mass with my ubuntu and i dont know what is it - can any body tell me how to get back the first mood of ubuntu
<tweeze> oh i have no idea, really all i'm trying to do is get some network monitoring up in here
<humungulous> tweeze: mrtg
<bazhang> http://www.darkcoding.net/software/setting-up-munin-on-ubuntu/ tweeze you mean this?
<sacarlson> tweeze: you just want to see the total trafic or do you want to single out one ip usage ?
<humungulous> gaby: depending on how deep a mass you made, you can reinstall
<tweeze> sacarlson: i want to be able to see total traffic on my networkd
<sacarlson> tweeze: I now mostly use cacti to track most trafic nodes with smtp from each node
<gaby> humungulous : i can reinstall because i have many things for work and i dont know how to recover it or back it up
<gaby> i think i installed some Environments and need to remove it
<tweeze> sacarlson: ok i can try that out, or i can try mrtg
<tweeze> thanks all you guys!  this was a wonderful first irc chat experience!
<sacarlson> tweeze: mrtg looks very similar to cacti from what I see from a quick google,  I've just never used it
<cas> Hi, my resolf.conf get being reset even I don't have HDCP. Is there a new way to configure DNS servers staticly? (I use 12.04)
<humungulous> cas: #ubuntu+1
<cas> humungulous: Thanks
<sacarlson> cas: I think to set static you need to kill networkmanager,  is that the problem?
<cas> sacarlson: could be, but it's a server version
<sacarlson> cas: I just run a script when I want to be static http://paste.ubuntu.com/860195/  but I'm sure there are other better ways
<humungulous> cas: you can manipulate /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<humungulous> cas: oh wait you said not dhcp
<Angablade> Anyone have a suggestions for an app to sync to my iphone with on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> cas: for a permanent change maybe look at something like this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/static-ip-under-ubuntu-11-10-a-918165/
<urgodfather> will someone help me get wireless working on this laptop
<Etherael> Anyone know the command to reconfigure networking frmo the shell (the one that would have happened during initial system install but was not working at the time)
<urgodfather> it shows in lspci but is "missing firmware"
<humungulous> Etherael: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<humungulous> urgodfather: no idea
<gaby> iam trying to remove some Environments but i cant - can any one help me please
<Etherael> humungulous: So there's no way to actually go through the text based UI after install?
<sacarlson> urgodfather: if it's hard to setup then it must be a broadcom wifi device,  I'm not sure there is a 100% solution for all of them
<urgodfather> it is broadcom
<humungulous> Etherael: appears no
<Etherael> humungulous: Ok, thanks.
<humungulous> gaby: what did you type to install them
<urgodfather> the laptop has internal and i have one shoved in the pcmia slot too b/c i cant get internet on it
<humungulous> Etherael: bit its not hard to do by editing the underlying config files
<urgodfather> the cat5 port is bad
<humungulous> Etherael: /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf, etc
<Gitzo> does skype work for ubuntu?
<Etherael> humungulous: Yeah I can figure it out, just prefer to use the UI if it's available.
<CFHowlett> Gitzo   yes
<sacarlson> urgodfather: I see articles like this http://techie-buzz.com/foss/wifi-ubuntu-install-broadcom-drivers.html  if that method fails just keep your other device pluged in and wait for better drivers to apear
<CFHowlett> sacarlson   just got into the irc after reintstalling broadcom - can i help?
<sacarlson> CFHowlett: sure talk to urgodfather to give him the secreets
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   I just installed broadcom (again) - can I help?
<urgodfather> sure
<urgodfather> by all means :)
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   buntu version?
<gaby> any help ?
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   ?
<urgodfather> 11.10
<urgodfather> first boot no upgrades
<gaby> i typedsudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop       and       sudo apt-get install lxde
<humungulous> gaby: so sudo apt-get remove kde-plasma-desktop lxde
<gaby> and i tried now to remove it - but its always telling me that it cant be removed
<ZenBalance> I just upgraded my 11.10 version and I am now stuck with grub that only tells me: "error: out of disk , you need to boot the kernel first" tried Boot-Repair and mounting in the terminal
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   OK, I installed on 10.04.4 without no internet connection following this tutorial  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<humungulous> gaby: what it say
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   I used STA - No Internet access and grabbed all 4 debs from the boot usb, dpkg'd rebooted and voila
<gaby> Package lxde is not installed, so not removed
<gaby> Package kde-plasma-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<gaby> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<urgodfather> cfhowlett i have dvd, not usb... how do i grab from?
<humungulous> gaby: ubuntu version?
<gaby> 11.10
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   I just dragged them from the usb to the desktop and clicked on them.  Note: there is a sequence bcmwl-kernel wanted to download the other debs.  No deb, no download.  Install patch, dkms and the other one before bcmwl-kernel
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   you did get the url I sent?
<urgodfather> yes but ur talkin way over my head... still getting familiar to linux
<sacarlson> urgodfather: I thought that device still had internet from your pcmci slot device, can't he  use the b43-fwcutter method if it does CFHowlett, that was also in that article you gave him
<humungulous> gaby: should be in ~/.xinitrc
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   ok, lemme slow down.
<humungulous> gaby: can also try startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
<CFHowlett> sacarlson   yeah, the article includes b43, sta and fwcutter methods
<sacarlson> CFHowlett: ok
<urgodfather> please do :)
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   ok, let's identify your wifi set.  In your terminal type lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<CFHowlett> hit enter and then paste for us
<CFHowlett> !paste|urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaby> humungulous : it tells me that user is not allowed to run Xserver
<urgodfather> im on a different pc
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   just about to ask that .. what is the text after
<CFHowlett> Broadcom Corporation
<urgodfather> 4318
<urgodfather> supported device
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   brilliant!
<urgodfather> thats why i kept it
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   according to our handy dandy tutorial, you need the b43 package
<CFHowlett> urgodfather    so moving to the b43 No Internet Access ...
<sgo11> hi, after setuid and setgid for a directory, how to remove them? first, I did sudo chmod 6755 dir. works fine. then I tried sudo chmod 0755 dir. it does not work. any ideas? thanks.
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   Step 1 identifies two files that we need.  Find them on your dvd and copy em to your desktop
<sgo11> ls
<ZenIRCBot> sgo11: http://is.gd/afolif
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   am I making sense?
<urgodfather> yeah...
<urgodfather> i tried the command like a ding dong
<sgo11> ZenIRCBot, ?
<urgodfather> lol
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   drag and drop works too  :)
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   you found both files?
<NyLes> i installed Ubuntu 11.10 in my laptop, how will i add icons on the luncher at the left?
<NyLes> i installed Ubuntu 11.10 in my laptop, how will i add icons/shortcuts on the luncher at the left?
<urgodfather> yeah
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   so you should be at two files with a .deb suffix, right?
<urgodfather> gottem
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   double click on b43-fwcutter.  that'l launch the extraction/installation
<urfr332gO> NyLes, when the icon is there when open right click it then add to launcher I believe.
<urfr332gO> NyLes, or keep in launcher.
<daniilr> Hello eveyone
<urgodfather> b43cutter? i thought i needed dkms
<NyLes> urfr332gO: when the icon is THERE? where?
<NyLes> urfr332gO: ooohh ok thanks..
<urfr332gO> NyLes, when the app is open you want to add.
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   no I needed dkms for the STA driver.  YOU need the b43 driver ...
<NyLes> urfr332gO: can i also switch their places?
<urfr332gO> NyLes, yeah some drag up and down.
<urgodfather> i see
<NyLes> urfr332gO: im trying to drag them but all of them are moving lol
<sgo11> forget my question. found the answer. use -s instead of chmod 0755
<urfr332gO> NyLes, I believe you left click them, then with the click held down drag them to the desktop slighlty then to where youwant then then release the click.
<mister2> hey guys, i know there's a program for this but i can't remember the name. i want to export select programs from my current ubuntu install with dependencies so i can install them on another system... thoughts? dependencies are none essential, and i know about the cache and that i can simply copy things that way.
<mister2> urfr332g0, about my lan issue earlier with it not showing up it was because i had lan disabled in the bios.... "saving power" i believe was te thought behind that xD
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   how's it looking?
<NyLes> urfr332gO: thanks so i need to wait before dragging thanks so much..
<urgodfather> i just installed b43-cutter
<urgodfather> fwcutter
<CFHowlett> alright same process to patch
<urfr332gO> NyLes, I used unity for a long time but had another bar I used regularly and just use gnome 3 now, so I'm not hip on all the controls.
<daniilr> I want to report bug but I d ont know which package is problematic.Kernel I think. My keyboard NUM LOCK LED got crazy. It glows in the rhythm of music. Sory for my English :3
<daniilr> sorry*
<NyLes> urfr332gO: but you're good thanks..
<urgodfather> cfhowlett, patched
<daniilr> Well, not in rhythm of music, just chaotic
<NyLes> can i use empathy to chat in IRC?
<daniilr> Ubuntu 12.04
<mister2> hey guys, i know there's a program for this but i can't remember the name. i want to export select programs from my current ubuntu install with dependencies so i can install them on another system... thoughts? dependencies are none essential, and i know about the cache and that i can simply copy things that way.
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   moving to step 2: see those 2 files?  get em, copy em (usb is fine) drop em on your desktop
<NyLes> can i use empathy to chat in IRC? how to edit the timeout in grub? and how will i know if ubuntu is using the right driver for my video card?
<CFHowlett> NyLes   no
<CFHowlett> NyLes   no empathy irc solution yet.
<NyLes> CFHowlett: thanks..
<NyLes>  how to edit the timeout in grub? and how will i know if ubuntu is using the right driver for my video card?
<urgodfather> gottem
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   drop em in your /home
<vkgdre> Hi, I wonder why grub sometimes need interaction when booting. Usually it just starts the default/only kernel entry, but after changes to the kernel it appears to need me to press enter once. This is not very convenient, as I use the computer without keyboard (or monitor)
<urgodfather> done
<masterlord65> Hi everyone. I have wery intresting problem with my ubuntu 11.10 server. i try making partition on one of the disks sda or sdd. everything is ok but... after restart system dont see new partition. if i come again to to cfdisk (or fdisk) i see that partition exist.... bud i dont see him on /dev....
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   step 3: easiest method is to copy/paste those commands.  Do not include the ~$
<Mayazcherquoi> Is 12.04 stable for daily use?
<NyLes> keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<CFHowlett> !precise|Mayazcherquoi
<ubottu> Mayazcherquoi: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CFHowlett> Mayazcherquoi   no
<urgodfather> different pc
<Mayazcherquoi> CTRL+ALT+T
<Mayazcherquoi> CFHowlett: Okay, thank you
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   wait what?  /
<daniilr> Mayazcherquoi: NO. Don't use it
<CFHowlett> Mayazcherquoi   it's not even in beta yet   :)
<Mayazcherquoi> Was just wondering, cos' this 11.10 is completely stuffed :P
<_nullthree> Agreed with the don't use sentiment; it's still too early to use 12.04
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   copy and paste a text file and usb that to the machine we're fixing
<NyLes> how will I know if Ubuntu is using the right driver for m video card?
<Mayazcherquoi> Anyways, I have to shut down to reinstall Ubuntu for the 11th time :-/
<dos000> is it possible to route the traffic through an ubuntu guest running on a windows guest (using vmaware) ?
<Mayazcherquoi> s/install/format/;
<urgodfather> i got a fail on 2nd command
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" ??
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   that one?
<urgodfather> typo
<urgodfather> got it
 * CFHowlett I DID suggest copy & paste, right?
<vkgdre> Doen anyone know why GRUB sometimes (I believe after kernel updates/changes) wants me to press enter to boot?
<vkgdre> I have not changed the default configuration
<Mayazcherquoi> vkgdre: It's probably just the timeout?
<Mayazcherquoi> Do you want it to skip pressing enter and boot straight into Ubuntu?
<urgodfather> finished step 3
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   OK then Step 4: make it so!
<Mayazcherquoi> CFHowlett: Would you advise removing Unity if you plan on just using gnome-shel?
<urgodfather> i got lights!!
<masterlord65> who can help my with specific problem in partitioning disks ? after restart system dont see new partitions
<urfr332gO> !nounity | Mayazcherquoi
<ubottu> Mayazcherquoi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sacarlson> vkgdre: I noticed that and seems on the next boot it again has a timeout of 10 secounds, not sure what makes the timeout condition change
<vkgdre> Mayazcherquoi: Usually the computer just boots without any interaction needed, but sometimes it just stops in the GRUB menu, without any working timeout. Pressing enter once makes it boot as expected (without keypresses) for the next times, until the kernel is changed again (I believe)
<Mayazcherquoi> urfr332gO: I know how to install it...
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   *patiently awaiting a status report*
<Mayazcherquoi> I was wondering if an aptitude purge on suitable .*unity.* packages would be advisable?
<urgodfather> tried to activate the driver... got an error then no proprietary drivers are in use on this syster
<vkgdre> sacarlson: yes strange, I believe it might have something to do with remembering the default enttry or something like that
<urfr332gO> Mayazcherquoi, youi can remove unity but it is not advised really, it is rather small.
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay.
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   reboot
<Mayazcherquoi> vkgdre: gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CFHowlett> Mayazcherquoi   feel free to install another DE - just leave unity in place.
<Mayazcherquoi> vkgdre: And check GRUB_TIMEOUT :)
<sacarlson> vkgdre: I was manipulating things in grub or I had installed some new package that must have trigered it, but only one time
<Mayazcherquoi> CFHowlett: But why though, if I'm not going to use it at all? :s
<urgodfather> but i CAN see networks so im gonna try to login to mine
<sacarlson> opps no more power I got to go.  laters all
<CFHowlett> Mayazcherquoi   it's tiny and IMHO not worth the risk of breaking something via removal.  YMMV
<zykotick9> Mayazcherquoi: if you remove Unity i imagine it would remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, which can cause issues for upgrading to new release
<Mayazcherquoi> CFHowlett && zykotick9: Ohk. Thank you :)
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   do step 5 commands.
<Mayazcherquoi> vkgdre: If you modify that file (e.g. by setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to '0'), then don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" :)
<Mayazcherquoi> Anyways, bbl, reformatting my Ubuntu :P
<urgodfather> its connected
<urgodfather> havent done them yet
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   but you've got wifi???
<urgodfather> yup
<urgodfather> its on
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   A li'l momento for your efforts: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/Success.jpg
<vkgdre> Mayazcherquoi: the issue is GRUB apparently does not respect the timeout settings after kernel changes/other modifications
<urgodfather> nice lol
<urgodfather> now i gotta find a way to update this bios b/c i dont have a floppy
<urgodfather> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriverDetails/DriverFileFormats?driverID=R52072&FileId=2731127916
<urgodfather> that's my choices... i just want the bin out of it but dunno how i can get it
<CFHowlett> urgodfather save that page.  Hell, download it and save it in a dropbox/ubuntuone file - you will see it again.  :)
<urgodfather_> this is pc #2
<CFHowlett> urgodfather Dell has a linux bios update utility somewhere...
<urgodfather> for this old thing?
<CFHowlett> urgodfather lol..
<urgodfather> its an inspiron 4000
<CFHowlett> urgodfather right - no usb!
<urgodfather> seriously, has p3 with 1/4GB ram
<vkgdre> Mayazcherquoi: I have just searched the bug reports, I believe these are related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/669481 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/872244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669481 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Timeout should not be -1 if $recordfail" [Medium,Triaged]
<urgodfather> 1 usb
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872244 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 recordfail logic prevents headless system from rebooting after power outage" [Medium,Triaged]
<urgodfather> but cant boot from
<urgodfather> hoping bios update might help
<masterlord65>   if anyone  can help with partitioning drives.
<masterlord65>  System after  a reboot does not  see created  partition.
<zykotick9> masterlord65: what are you using to create the parition?
<masterlord65> cfdisk or fdisk
<dabbu> does ubuntu support three finger action on touchpad?
<zykotick9> masterlord65: with fdisk are you using "w" to write the change(s)?
<masterlord65> everythin is fine to restart... after restart system dont see new partition..
<masterlord65> yest
<dabbu> 3 finger touch action on touchpad...is this possible
<masterlord65> more intresting... if after restart i come to fdisk i see this partition.... and amazing is discovered in dev
<zykotick9> masterlord65: did you format the partition?
<masterlord65> yes
<urgodfather_> cfhowlett, thanks for the help
<masterlord65> i use server edition ubuntu 11.10. this problem is not on one disk
<CFHowlett> urgodfather no problem.  have fun/be safe
<ph8> hi all, any idea how i can increase the size of the taskbar in gnome 3? I Want two rows of windows
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, I'm trying to remember this package (but I can't and was hoping someone could lend an assist!). It was a game which, given X numbers (I think between 2 and 6 numbers), would try to make an equation out of those numbers which meets a user-set target. What was it called? :S I believe it begins with 'F', but I forget :-/
<masterlord65>   if anyone  can help with partitioning drives.
<masterlord65>  System after  a reboot does not  see created  the partition.
<novatax> masterlord65 : what's the filesystem?
<Jordan_U> masterlord65: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "cat /proc/partitions"?
<masterlord65> Novtax - file system i try do this on linux or FD etc this is not important :)
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | masterlord65
<ubottu> masterlord65: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | masterlord65
<ubottu> masterlord65: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> !pm | masterlord65
<ubottu> masterlord65: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pyrosrock_> hey guys i have a mouse problem with 12.04
<CFHowlett> !precise|pyrrosrock
<ubottu> pyrrosrock: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pyrosrock_> is it a known bug?
<CFHowlett> !precise|pyrosrock
<ubottu> pyrosrock: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<masterlord65> Disk /dev/sda: 2000.4 GB, 2000397852160 bytes
<masterlord65> gĹowic: 48, sektorĂłw/ĹieĹźkÄ: 29, cylindrĂłw: 2806772, w sumie sektorĂłw: 3907027055
<masterlord65> Jednostka = sektorĂłw, czyli 1 * 512 = 512 bajtĂłw
<masterlord65> Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512
<masterlord65> Rozmiar we/wy (minimalny/optymalny) w bajtach: 512 / 512
<masterlord65> Identyfikator dysku: 0x00000000
<masterlord65> UrzÄ
<FloodBot1> masterlord65: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> masterlord65: Please read the messages sent to you. You were specifically told not to do that.
<masterlord65> sorry i first time use this IRC
<Jordan_U> masterlord65: Do you understand how to use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<pyrosrock_> can anyone tell me how to navigate the precise interface without a mouse?
<saders> Hi there, I have installed ruby 1.9.3-p125 using "rvm", it says it succesfully fetches the files compiles and installs, but when I type on console "ruby -v" to see if it is installed, it says not such a package installed and does not work, does anyone have an idea about it?
<CFHowlett> !precise|pyrosrock_
<ubottu> pyrosrock_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<saders> I am using ubuntu 11.10 32bit by the way
<CFHowlett> pyrosrock_   precise isn't even in beta and most of the people in this channel aren't using it.
<masterlord65> Jordan_U in fact no :(
<crizzy> pyrosrock_: #ubuntu+1
<pyrosrock_> ok where do i go? CUHowlett
<crizzy> pyrosrock_: this channel is for stable
<pyrosrock_> kk thz
<CFHowlett> !precise|pyrosrock_
<Jordan_U> masterlord65: Go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com . Paste the text you want us to see into the large box, and put your nick in the small box, then hit "Paste!". Then copy the URL of the page that creates, and post it here so that we can follow the link.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: It's paste.ubuntu.com, not pastebin.ubuntu.com
<prashs> I have installed ubuntu as wubi. Suddenly getting problem while loading - grub CLI comes and if i type boot it says no kernel found. How to resolve this? Thanks!!
<theadmin> Owait
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Never mind lol
<theadmin> masterlord65: If you are using a non-English system, please run "export LANG=C" before running any commands, so that we can see the output in English (and make sense of it)
<Jordan_U> prashs: Are you still able to boot Windows?
<prashs> Jordan_U : Yes. I am able to
<Jordan_U> prashs: Do you have any important files in your Wubi install?
<prashs> if i do ls /boot/ it shows nothing. Yes, i do have some files :-/
<prashs> Jordan_U : If i can recover some files, that will also be good.
<Coke> Is 11.10 unstable and LTS the stable for ubuntu?
<almoxarife> prashs: look here, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<Jordan_U> prashs: OK. Do you know where those files are within Ubuntu? It's pretty easy to backup the files from Wubi using an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, and then I'd recommend doing a normal dual boot rather than using Wubi.
<Coke> Just tried the 11.10 download and aside from Empathy not connecting to jabber and thunderbird crashing, the overall experience was pretty laggy, is it possible LTS could solve this?
<zykotick9> Coke: ubuntu is not debian, there is no "stable" ubuntu.  11.10 is a regular release vs. LTS
<Coke> zykotick9: ok. well, the regular release is way to unstable for proper use, is LTS more stable?
<ashok_shetty> unknowingly i removed some files from computer janitor now my vlc is not wrking, any one tel me how to fix it
<zykotick9> Coke: Lucid would be yes, the next LTS i doubt it.
<Coke> zykotick9: how come?
<almoxarife> ashok_shetty: re-install vlc?
<zykotick9> Coke: 12.04 is using unity
<prashs> almoxarife : Thanks!! This version is 10.10. So can download the one in the link you mentioned?
<almoxarife> prashs: what is version 10.10? ubuntu or wubi.exe?
<Coke> zykotick9: eh. I'm a slackware / archlinux user, I don't know those fancy names for window managers and desktops. My experience with gnome so far is crashy-crash-crash and rendering errors.
<Coke> zykotick9: I just want a system that doesn't have every other app crash
<ashok_shetty> almoxarife@im getting error wen i reinstalling like "package vlc has no installation candidate"
<zykotick9> Coke: if you value "stability" ubuntu might not be the distro for you
<prashs> almoxarife : wubi.exe . 10.10
<Coke> zykotick9: but everybody keeps saying it's a good way to replace windows
<Coke> but tbh, windows 7 is WAY more stable
<prashs> almoxarife : I mean i installed Ubuntu 10.10 from wubi.exe file.
<zykotick9> Coke: "everybody" is not always right.  And that's usually coming from former-MS users, that might not know better.
<Coke> zykotick9: gotcha. well, I havent used non-free systems since 97-98
<prashs> Jordan_U : Ya i know the location. Do i need to know the exact device detail like sda etc or just location like /home/username/Desktop ?
<zykotick9> Coke: lol, ubuntu is non-free.
<Coke> zykotick9: my standards are pretty high. if ANY software on my computer crashes more than once within 10 years, I think it's shit
<Coke> zykotick9: I havent used ubuntu
<almoxarife> prashs: i would try to use the instructions given
<prashs> Jordan_U : I know the latter one only.
<Coke> zykotick9: im evaluating to see if it will give me more or less headache than winblows
<Coke> so far it's not looking promising.
<prashs> almoxarife : Fine. But that says its for 9.10. Can i go ahead and give a try for 10.10?
<Jordan_U> prashs: Just /home/username/Desktop/. More than that is needed to get at the files, but I can help you with everything else :)
<Coke> I also tried LinuxMint, but Gnome3 keeps crashing leaving "dead" windows.
<almoxarife> prashs: yes, for 'wubi' the installer, not ubuntu, two different things
<prashs> Jordan_U : Cool. Its enough if i get just one folder :)
<ashok_shetty> unknowingly i removed some files from computer janitor now my vlc is not wrking, any one tel me how to fix it
<zykotick9> Coke: mint is based on ubuntu, don't expect any difference in stability between them
<Coke> zykotick9: so, stability isn't a priority any more for users then? they gave up?
<prashs> almoxarife : Sorry , cant get you.
<zykotick9> Coke: most ubuntu/mint people suffer from !sns
<Coke> zykotick9: what is sns ?
<zykotick9> Coke: it's a debian factoid
<prashs> Jordan_U : Can i do like booting from USB Stick and try to get the device in which Ubuntu is installed and fetch the data?
<almoxarife> prashs: you are confusing the version number of 'wubi' a windows installer with 'ubuntu' the OS, 'wubi.exe' is what the 9.10 is refering to
<Coke> zykotick9: dpkg does not want to give a reply
<Coke> zykotick9: but basically, with ubuntu being less stable than Windows I'll have to look elsewhere, is what youre saying?
<Coke> zykotick9: and also stay clear of ubuntu based spin-offs, I guess.
<Jordan_U> prashs: Yes. If you can do it soon I can walk you through it (I'm planning to go to sleep soon).
<zykotick9> Coke: up to you.
<prashs> almoxarife : Oh Sorry :) Fine then :)
<prashs> Jordan_U : Have booted in USB
<Coke> zykotick9: got any recommendations? I can always shove in slackware 13.37, it WORKS 100% all the time, but it requires a lot of post install work
<Jordan_U> prashs: OK. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<prashs> almoxarife : Will try to do that . Trying USB right now :)
<almoxarife> prashs: as you please
<prashs> Jordan_U : Just a sec. Right now in different maching. Will switch the internet to the ubuntu machine. be right back in 1 min.
<jessie> unknowingly i removed some files from computer janitor now my vlc is not wrking, any one tel me how to fix it
<zykotick9> jessie: if you start vlc from a terminal to you get an error message of some sort?
<prashs_> Jordan_U : http://paste.ubuntu.com/860276/
<amanATdesk> hello
<Jordan_U> prashs_: Could you also pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<NyLes> hi, i have an ATI video card, and Ubuntu only use vesa, how will  i force ubuntu to use ati driver?
<NyLes> or can someone tell me how to generate a Xorg.conf? coz i don't have 1..
<amanATdesk> I've recently installed gnome 3 on Ubuntu 11.10 and I am having difficulty figuring out why on occasions nautilus does not respond when I right-click and select "extract here" over rar files, even though I have installed the correct software to allow it do work with rar files (and this has been tested and shown to work).
<faLUCE>  hi. is there an utility/command that shows the average power compsumption of the CPU? (kW/h)
<crizzy> faLUCE: powertop shows something
<amanATdesk> Also, out of gnome 3 shell and unity 3d, which would you guys say is the quicker and less resource hungry? I've used both and although I like the look of them I would appreciate it more if they were nippier.
<faLUCE> crizzy: it doesn't show the power in watt
<dani_> hey
<dani_> boys
<prashs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860281/
<prashs> Jordan_U : Thats the link!!
<prashs> Jordan_U : 59GB partition is the one were ubuntu is installed
<almoxarife> prashs Jordan_U, wubi istalled ubuntu here /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<yawstick_1> I deleted the status bar at the bottom where minimized programs usually show
<theadmin> prashs: Ok, in that partition, there is a file ubuntu/disks/root.disk. loopmount it and grab your files
<yawstick_1> using ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop
<yawstick_1> now if i minimize a program cant get it back
<wookienz_> hi, i am trying t remote into my ubuntu box from my ubuntu laptop but i seem to have view only priv even though ihave allowed full access. any ideas?
<windowss> hi
<almoxarife> prashs: Jordan_U: theadmin: i suggest you all read this, especially the very end of the blog, http://www.omaregan.com/?p=608
<theadmin> almoxarife: I know how wubi works, thanks lol
<pengw> where i can find a hacking channel ?
<Jordan_U> prashs: Those two outputs taken together seem impossible to me at the moment. I may be too tired to help.
<almoxarife> theadmin: if you did you would know that the 'wubidldr' fix is the one that works, i know, i used it many times after going the circles with livecd!
<pengw> or  a assembly language channel ?
<theadmin> pengw: If you mean "hacking" as in "gaining access to a system with unauthorized means", it's offtopic on Freenode
<Jordan_U> prashs: The thing that is confusing me is that you have an msdos partition table with 4 primary partitions, yet you somehow *also* have partittions 5 and 6 on the same drive. Maybe I'll be able to help you tomorrow when I'm more awake.
<BlueWolf> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I would Like to know how to add a new Log on screen?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Um, huh? (s)he only has 4 partitions according to parted output
<prashs> Jordan_U : Sure, thanks !! :) Will check the loopmount and the wubildr method till then :) Thanks for your help !!
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Yes, but look at the blkid output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/860276/
<theadmin> Jordan_U: ...Weirdness. I can only guess that wubi creates fake partitions. Not sure though.
<theadmin> ...though they're all ntfs
<theadmin> Odd.
<BlueWolf> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I would Like to know how to add a new Log on screen? Help
<almoxarife> theadmin: wubi created partion /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<zaufi> hi all! I'm trying to setup my repository for amd64 oneiric, but apt-get update trying to access binary-i386 dir on target server (wich is definitely amd64!) -- anyone have idea WHY???
<prashs> theadmin : mount says Input/Output error. Means its corrupted? :-o
<theadmin> prashs: Wut are you trying to mount exactly?
<prashs> theadmin : root.dsk
<theadmin> prashs: How, what's the command?
<almoxarife> <theadmin> prashs: Wut are you trying to mount exactly?  partion /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Wubi does not create fake partitions.
<theadmin> prashs: Wait, are you on LiveCD now?
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: wubi created partion /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: No. That's part of the LiveCD/USB.
<prashs> sudo mount -o loop /media/D498B8AF98B8920A/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk/
<theadmin> prashs: That looks about right to me
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: perhaps, but it is what wubi also creates /dev/loop0
<theadmin> prashs: Yes, it does look like it's corrupted then :(
<theadmin> almoxarife: We're not currently in a wubi setup, so that node has nothing to do with wubi
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: Yes. They both use loop mounting.
<prashs> theadmin : Hmm. So must be corrupted? :-o
<Jordan_U> prashs: Does the directory /vdisk/ exist?
<theadmin> prashs: Probably, check the path though (I don't exactly remember whether wubi uses american or brithish spelling (i.e. "disk" or "disc")
<prashs> Jordan_U : I created one manually
<almoxarife> prashs: before you completely trash your install follow the directions of the blog, you can always get all script-kiddie with it if that simple fix does not work, or not, i am done
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: should be disk, disc is a removable media :)
<ActionParsnip> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2300
<pengw> hi all
<prashs> almoxarife : ya sure. wubildr replacement is the next step. But it looks like root.dsk is corrupted right? So replacing it , will it have effect on root.dsk. :-/ Both are like independent to each other rigt
<pengw> I have  a problem
<pengw> I try to install my ubuntu on a usb stick
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Remember /dev/discs? :P
<almoxarife> prashs: no, the corruption is on the windows side
<lyscer> I am seeing the following in my mail.info log, any idea how to resolve it? certificate verification failed for aspmx.l.google.com[74.125.115.26]:25: untrusted issuer /C=US/O=Equifax/OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority
<prashs> almoxarife : So why am i unable to mount root.dsk in Ubuntu now? :(
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: looks like some WRT thing
<prashs> theadmin : Path exist
<ActionParsnip> pengw: use unetbootin
<pengw> thx
<almoxarife> prashs: follow the instructions on the blog link, its a simple replacement of one file!, then we can play ifs
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: There used to be /dev/discs/disc0/part3 => /dev/sda4 style stuff in /dev earlier. Old though. Not so sure what was responsible for those either (udev? hal? kernel?... idk)
<ActionParsnip> pengw: remember to MD5 test the ISO too
<prashs> almoxarife : He he..ya sure.. brb...will do that and come :)
<sudipta> how to recover the user  password in ubuntu from login shell?
<BlueWolf> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I would Like to know how to add a new Log on screen? Can anyone help please?
<almoxarife> prashs: fine
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: wasn't aware of that
<theadmin> sudipta: You can't really recover it, you can change it though
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: you mean a new background image?
<sudipta> theadmin:how?
<theadmin> !password | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip, Ya for the Log in Menu.
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: i always used this: http://becouz.net/tips-to-change-your-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid.html
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: remember to run the last command when you log back in
<big_balls_2> hello, uh, I want to configure the listbox where it says "Ubuntu" , "Ubuntu Classic" , "KDE" etc
<big_balls_2> I can't seem to find the file on disk where this happens
<big_balls_2> any ideas ?
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: And it will take me through everything?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: yes..
<theadmin> big_balls_2: Stuff under /usr/share/xsessions/ for oneiric and later
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: basically, it makes the wallpaper chooser run on the login screen which is dead handy. You can also change the colour of the login box in the same dialogue
<myjimmyweb> anyone know how to enable mbstrings via apt-get?
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip:  I have another problem - I was installing themes to see which one would suit me and I was mixing and matching. I then removed all of the themes to add a new one and its saying this; Installation for theme "Overglossed" failed. Can't move directory over directory. What does this mean?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Looking at the "lucid", I take it this guide would only work for pre-Oneiric releases, though.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: indeed, but the user is using Lucid so its all groovy
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah k
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: no idea, I theme very little. Doesn't interest me. Sorry
<theadmin> How do you pronounce "oneiric" anyway? Where's the stressed syllable? "onEyrik"? "Oneyrik"? "one-E-rik"?
<prashs> almoxarife : Sadly ,it dint work
<ActionParsnip> on-E-i-rik  here
<big_balls_2> theadmin: I'm on 11.04
<big_balls_2> theadmin: is that natty ?
<theadmin> big_balls_2: Yeah.
<almoxarife> prashs: brought you back to the same place?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/oneiric    seems to be o-ny-rik
<theadmin> big_balls_2: Oh, apparently it's the same directory though
<llutz> theadmin: "e-leven-ten"
<theadmin> llutz: Heheh
<lyscer> I am trying to forward mail sent to my domain and it it forwarded to a google account; It isn't working and the log says "untrusted issuer /C=US/O=Equifax/OU=Equifax Secure Certificate Authority" I've googled and I am stumped
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/oneiric   yep, it's o-ny-rick
<prashs> almoxarife : Copied that wubildr file. Pasted in the place where i installed ubuntu and replaced already existing file. Thats it right? If so, brought me to grub :(
<myjimmyweb> anyone? mbstrings?
<|DM|> this goddamned channel is always pinging me.
<almoxarife> prashs: no, thats not where it belongs, you would have replaced the existing "wubildr" with the copied one
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the Assist
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: np man
<theadmin> prashs: The wubildr file is in the root of the partition you "installed" ubuntu to iirc
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: considering the login screen is around for at most 4 seconds. I don't see the point in changing it personally
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: What if (s)he has a 250-character-long password and types it for half an hour? People have their reasons ;)
<prashs> existing wubildr? Thats what i did :-/ i replaced this one : '/media/D498B8AF98B8920A/ubuntu/winboot/wubildr'
<SEPIDAR> SALAM
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: I know, bit stupid. But it looks better none the less. I hate that purple. :D
<prashs> where the device mounted is 59GB memory space where ubuntu is installed
<almoxarife> prashs: looks like you did something with a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> prashs: mounty may be able to mount it in GUI for you
<Leonessa> ciao a tutti, nessuno scrive italiano?
<DJones> !it | Leonessa
<ubottu> Leonessa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<prashs> 59 GB hard disk space , where i installed ubuntu, was chosen from places. Thats why it appeared in media as D498B8AF98B8920A
<Leonessa> grazie e scusate
<almoxarife> prashs: did you replace the file in c:/ ?
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: What did I do wrong? - mv: cannot stat `/home/byron/The': No such file or directory
<BlueWolf> mv: cannot stat `Blue': No such file or directory
<theadmin> BlueWolf: If you haz spaces in the name, you have to quote it, like this: '/home/byron/The Blue/'
<zykotick9> BlueWolf: if you have spaces either A) "put double quotes around it" or B) escape\ the\ spaces
<theadmin> Or yeah escape, though that's a bit difficult
<prashs> almoxarife : I am right now in Ubuntu live OS. that 59GB is nothing but C: in windows
<BlueWolf> mv: cannot stat `Wolf.jpg': No such file or directory
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: What did I do wrong?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: You were just told. If the filename/path has spaces, it has to be either 'single-quoted', "double-quoted" or escaped\ like\ this
<almoxarife> prashs: is there some reason why you cant make the correction as shown in the blog http://www.omaregan.com/?p=608 , as stated?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Sorry how?  -   sudo mv ~/The Blue Wolf.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds
<theadmin> BlueWolf: sudo mv "~/The Blue Wolf.jpg" "/usr/share/backgrounds" # Basically
<theadmin> BlueWolf: You may also use the Tab key to complete filenames: sudo mv ~/The<tab> /usr/share/backgrounds
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Is it correct? sudo mv ~/The "Blue" "Wolf.jpg" /usr/share/backgrounds
<theadmin> BlueWolf: No... I just stated how: sudo mv "~/The Blue Wolf.jpg" /usr/share/backgrounds
<prashs> almoxarife : I did replace  in  the path i told.. found another wubildr file in C: :D similar mistake was pointed out in te blog. Will replace the C:\wubildr and check :)
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Quotes around the whole name, not parts of it
<almoxarife> prashs: Don't try to open the file. Move the file to "C:\" to replace the faulty "C:\wubildr". (to get to "C:\" go to "My Computer" or "Computer" and double click the "C:drive")
<BlueWolf> 	
<prashs> almoxarife : be right back
<prashs> almoxarife : Ya thats what i am going to do
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: your file has a space in it which needs escaping, you don't actually need to move the file either
<ActionParsnip> I've seen lots of guides for speeding up ubuntu by installing the preload package, does this actually make things faster or is it a hangup from older reelases??
<Guest9068> I am new here can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9068: ask away
<ActionParsnip> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Guest9068> ActionParsnip, can you please get me on the track?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9068: not without details....
<theadmin> Guest9068: What is your problem?
<Guest9068> I am new to linux and this kind of chart, I just do not know anything. help will be highly appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Guest9068: I suggest you just use the OS and get a feel for it
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i use preload, i believe it does help
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: sweet, cheers dude
<theadmin> Guest9068: Well, what do you need help with anyway?
<prashs> almoxarife : that just brought up one change. instead of grub> i see now as sh:grub> thats it :(
<daggs123> hello, I'm using kubuntu 10.04, I've added lucid partner to the sources but I cannot find packages from that source, why?
<georgieee> how can I start nautilus after "killall" without having the home folder opened?
<Guest9068> I need to create a user name just like you guys
<ActionParsnip> !register | Guest9068
<ubottu> Guest9068: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<theadmin> georgieee: nautilus --no-default-window
<ActionParsnip> Guest9068: you need to use the nick command to grab a free nick, then register it. By default your client will use your username
 * MonkeyDust ruined ubuntu 3D
<jnwhiteh> So, my Thinkpad has this lovely 'feature'. If I press any four keys on the same row in succession (such as 4567) then it produces an earsplitting beep in my headphones. I've removed pcspkr, I've muted it in almamixer, nothing seems to get rid of it.
<jnwhiteh> Here's an article about removing it on Windows, but I can't find an Ubuntu solution: http://www.intelliot.com/2006/12/thinkpad-keyboard-beeps-fixed/
<qbitza> Hi Guys, can anyone help with Reminna?
<georgieee> theadmin thanks!
<qbitza> Remmina even
<theadmin> georgieee: np. The opposite of this command is "nautilus --no-desktop" by the way (start the filemanager, but don't attempt to manage the desktop)
<qbitza> Reinstalled the package and now RDP plugin is missing
<qbitza> even though Synaptic says it's there
<ActionParsnip> qbitza: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install remmina
<qbitza> ActionParsnip, perhaps with all the plugin packages too?
<ActionParsnip> qbitza: have you tried tsclient?
<qbitza> ActionParsnip, yes, but I prefer Remmina, as it also includes NX
<ActionParsnip> i see
<qbitza> ActionParsnip, Also Remmina does a better full screen / windowed RDP than tsclient
<ActionParsnip> or rdesktop maybe..
<Mayazcherquoi> Soo, umm, how do I enable restricted software again? :S
<almoxarife> prashs: now i would consider root.disk corrupt, and root.disk is a file in windows, so you need to ask your self if its worth the time to repair or re-install, you could keep root.disk by saving it to else-where and then bringing it back into the folder after a fresh install by another name
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: which software?
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: Wireless drivers
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: for broadcom wifi you mean?
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what card is in this machine. I believe so, though.
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: run:   sudo lshw -C network     does it say: Broadcom 43xx
<Mayazcherquoi> The last 10 installs it WiFi seemed to work fine.
<maahes> can't remember the name of the command which searches the network for ip's.
<ActionParsnip> maahes: nmap
<almoxarife> !info zenmap
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 489 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: Nevermind, for some reason my hardware wireless switch was off :)
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<maahes> nmap, from what I can tell needs me to specify a target IP
<maahes> or rather: how to I get nmap to just look for ip's t might be able to connect to?
<llutz> maahes: nmap-sP  192.168.10.0/24
<ActionParsnip> maahes: it can scan ranges
<llutz> maahes: use your actual network-range
<llutz> and add a space nmap -sP
<tm_> hi. how do i prevent apparmor messages appearing in dmesg? it is so annoying
<MonkeyDust> !details| tm_
<ubottu> tm_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wolfric> Reading package lists... Done
<wolfric> W: GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<maahes> damn, I'm plugged into my wife's time machine, which is plugged into the router, which is plugged into the cable modem. I'm getting nothing on 192.168.0.0 nor 10.1.1.0, anyone know the default ip for time machines?
<tm_> ok.. running beta of 12.04. apparmor logs profile-updates to kern.log (i.e. dmesg)
<wolfric> not a new install or anything
<llutz> tm_: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<nesta> hy
<tm_> iirc the problem is not 12.04-specific
<theadmin> tm_: Still, 12.04 is unsupported here. Fixes which work for Oneiric might fail on Precise and vice versa.
<tm_> theadmin: s/12.04/11.10/ a solution for oneiric would be ok for me at first
<llutz> tm_: check rsyslogd.conf, /etc/rsyslog.d/*
<ActionParsnip> tm_: regardless, the release is still not supported here at all until release day
<tm_> ActionParsnip: regardless, assume i said 11.10
<ActionParsnip> tm_: it doesn't work like that
<tm_> what *work*?
<ActionParsnip> tm_: this channel supports Lucid to Oneiric inclusive, not Precise until release day
<tm_> i mean somewhere in the system apparmor is configured to output stuff to kern.log which i highly doubt is 12.04-specific
<boba88> hi, could someone help me to figure out if my normal user has all the user rights that it should have... it is weird i need root access for some stuff that i did not need before
<llutz> tm_: " s/12.04/11.10/ " nice try but too late. just repect the rules here and ask in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> boba88: most rights are determined through group memberships, in a terminal type "groups" and you'll get a list of the groups your user is in.  admin, and plugdev are important (as are several more)
<boba88> zykotick9: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<zykotick9> boba88: that appears ok to me (but i can't confirm).  What are you having issues doing exactly?
<MonkeyDust> boba88  basically, you need sudo for anything outside /home
<zykotick9> is boba88 missing a sound/audio group above?  or anything else?
<tm_> ok found it - just for the record and if anyone tries to solve this in april, it is not configured in rsyslog* but in apparmor.d
<boba88> zykotick9: for example i could not svn check out without sudo ... and now the folder is root only
<ActionParsnip> boba88: strange you are not in the group which is your own username...
<oscarhx> hi\
<ActionParsnip> tm_: could report a bug
<theadmin> zykotick9, MonkeyDust, boba88, ActionParsnip: The "power" and "users" groups are not used on Ubuntu, right?
<zykotick9> boba88: as soon as you sudo'ed it, i'm sure it would become root only
<ActionParsnip> boba88: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<boba88> zykotick9: yes, and then if i need to launch program with eclipse.. it requires also sudo
<tm_> a bug? no definitely not - this seems to be intended. one just has to know
<zykotick9> boba88: use gksudo for any GUI stuff
<boba88> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<boba88> zykotick9: what do you mean use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> boba88: I don't have a power group here.Is that something you added?
<boba88> ?
<zykotick9> boba88: never use sudo with a GUI application, use gksudo instead
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cancer> Almoxarife /are you there?
<boba88> ActionParsnip: for example eclipse should be with gksudo eclipse?
<ActionParsnip> boba88: if it is a graphical app, yes. If it sits in the terminal then use sudo
<ActionParsnip> boba88: technically you can use gksudo for both if you want :)
<boba88> ActionParsnip: it is an IDE with graphical interface
<ActionParsnip> boba88: then use gksudo
<boba88> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<cancer> ActionParsnip: hi, i have downloaded kubuntu 11.10. Now which is best to use virtualbox or wubi
<cancer> ?
<theadmin> boba88: Why do you need to run Eclipse as root at all?
<boba88> ActionParsnip: but overall i am not sure if my user rights are ok
<theadmin> cancer: Virtualbox is much more of a natural environment. Wubi installs break too often
<ActionParsnip> cancer: I'd go with virtualbox, I'm not a fan of wubi
<boba88> theadmin: because my projected had to be checked with sudo svn co and then i do not have access to it as a normal user so neither eclipse run without sudo
<futilius> I have a computer that won't start any live CD distro, but I remember I turned off some kernel features on the command line and it worked. anyone have an idea what those could be?
<theadmin> boba88: ...you just had to change access rights for the project files, not run eclipse with sudo
<boba88> theadmin: how can i change the rights ?
<cancer> theadmin: Iso will work with both wubi & virtualbox? i am using Xp as well, so how to work with virtualbox?
<boba88> chmod?
<ActionParsnip> boba88: you sure you aren't running BSD of some form?
<theadmin> cancer: Install Virtualbox, use it...
<theadmin> cancer: It has an interface anyone can easily understand
<theadmin> boba88: chmod
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: What makes you think of BSD?
<ActionParsnip> cancer: virtualbox can mount ISOs as is. Be sure you MD5 test it.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/upt/ch22_13.htm
<boba88> theadmin: so just "chmod" on the folder
<boba88> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by running BSD?
<theadmin> boba88: No, you change ownership in this case: sudo chown -R your_username:your_username folderpath
<ActionParsnip> boba88: its a separate branch of free opensource OS, the 'power' group seems to be used by it
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: So... what in that is so BSD-specific that boba88 has?
<NyLes> what i am missing? I've tried glxgears and 53 FPS is the highest :(
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the 'power' group you mentioned
<cancer> ActionParsnip: i'm actually confused about virtual box. in wubi it installed my last ubuntu in seperate partition. that's the point virtualbox brings confusion.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: The "power" group is used by many Linux distros to allow normal users to poweroff the system (used in Gentoo at least), but I don't think Ubuntu uses that.
<theadmin> cancer: Virtualbox creates a virtual hard drive in a file, just like Wubi, but it does it properly
<ActionParsnip> cancer: wubi installs ubuntu to a disk file which is then loop mounted at boot. Virtualbox install to a similar file but is accessed inside windows so yourun both OSes at the same time
<cancer> ActionParsnip: and what to do with md5?
<boba88> theadmin: why do i need "boba88:boba88" and not only "boba88" for the user
<ActionParsnip> cancer: you should test the ISO you have to see if it is complete and consistant. MD5 testing does that
<theadmin> boba88: user:group
<ActionParsnip> boba88: so that it gives the group ownership to your user too
<NyLes> please help me..
<boba88> ActionParsnip: theadmin thanks
<bazhang> NyLes, help with what
<cancer> ActionParsnip: ISO just downloaded. how to md5 test.
<bazhang> NyLes, what video card do you have
<NyLes> bazhang: I've tried glxgears and the highest FPS is only 53.. what am i missing?
<theadmin> !md5 | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<bazhang> cancer, take a look at the link above
<ActionParsnip> yay new pci usb arrived ust now :)
<NyLes> bazhang: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<bazhang> NyLes, that is a very old card?
<theadmin> bazhang: Seems like so :D
<NyLes> bazhang: yeah I think?
<bazhang> NyLes, so probably not going to get very high score on glxgears
<NyLes> bazhang: I'm reading this thread; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11365 he reached 500FPS :(
<boba88> ActionParsnip: that worked out.. i have access now... but then i have the following problem: when i do svn up and then i get Password for '(null)' GNOME keyring:
<boba88> ActionParsnip: i type my user passwd and it does not work
<NyLes> bazhang: or the version of Ubuntu matters?
<boba88> ActionParsnip: authorization failed: Could not authenticate to server: rejected Basic challenge (http://xp-dev.com)
<ActionParsnip> boba88: the gnome keyring password can be different to your logon password
<ActionParsnip> boba88: svn is not something
<boba88> ActionParsnip: what is the gnome keyring passwd used for?
<wookienz_> how do i kick an old nick that is still logged on?
<ActionParsnip> boba88: storing password for ftp servers and suchlike
<NyLes> bazhang: when i tried this; glxinfo | grep 's3tc\|direct'.. it says direct rendering: No..
<boba88> ActionParsnip: it is not my personal computer.... someone else set a user for me i use it
<boba88> ActionParsnip: or does it have to do with the wallet
<theadmin> wookienz_: ghost
<MonkeyDust> mental note to self: "help yourself and you will be helped"
<ActionParsnip> boba88: you can still store accounts as yourown user
<boba88> ActionParsnip: that stores the master passed
<bazhang> NyLes, I seriously doubt you can get high scores with such a old card. hardware limitations. you could ask in #compiz , I suppose
<boba88> ActionParsnip: but then what is the gnome passwd when i have not set it
<bazhang> wookienz_, it's release, ask in #freenode for more help
<wookienz> theadmin, thnks
<cncer> ActionParsnip: theadmin: MD5 are same
<ActionParsnip> cncer: then the image is good
<cncer> ActionParsnip: theadmin: what about virtualbox versions?
<theadmin> cncer: Ok good, then just go to Virtualbox and feed it to it
<NyLes> bazhang: Ok thanks,, last question, when I tried lshw -c video, what is the meaning of UNCLAIMED there?
<theadmin> cncer: Get the latest version
<ActionParsnip> cncer: head to the virtualbox website and download the app and install.
<rabbi1> how to install ttf-aefonts and ttf-gentium
<wookienz> what NFS options do i need sot here is no UID GID permission issues?
<rabbi1> how to install ttf-aefonts and ttf-gentium  on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<sharpK> how can I run a shell script from SSH as it would run if I were to double click it in usr/bin/?
<wookienz> sharpK, "./scriptname"
<wookienz> sharpK, ./path/scriptname
<sharpK> wookienz, it's returning an error and not openning the program, whereas doubleclicking that shell script opens it up (XBMC)
<boba88> ActionParsnip: and for example when i type sudo svn up.. then the kde wallet application starts
<ActionParsnip> !info ttf-aefonts
<ubottu> Package ttf-aefonts does not exist in oneiric
<wookienz> lvoe that prog!
<ActionParsnip> boba88: i don't use svn, as I said earlier.
<auronandace> !find ttf
<ubottu> Found: fonts-arabeyes, libfont-ttf-perl, ttf-alee, ttf-arabeyes, ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp, ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp, ttf-arphic-gkai00mp, ttf-arphic-ukai, ttf-arphic-uming (and 201 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ttf&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<boba88> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<wookienz> sharpK, "./usr/bin/xbmc" work
<wookienz> ?
<cncer> ActionParsnip: Virtualbox linux host or windows host?
<ActionParsnip> !info ttf-aenigma
<ubottu> ttf-aenigma (source: ttf-aenigma): 465 free TrueType fonts by Brian Kent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20080510.dfsg-1 (oneiric), package size 10419 kB, installed size 25504 kB
<sharpK>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<sharpK> Error: unable to open display
<sharpK> FEH.py: cannot connect to X server
<sharpK> is the error that gives me, same for jsut "xbmc", and other variations..
<ActionParsnip> cncer: windows host, as your Windows OS is going to host the Linux guest
<MonkeyDust> cncer  i use vbox, what are you trying to do or achieve?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: seems its been renamed ttf-aenigma according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ttf-aenigma/0.0.20080510.dfsg-1
<theadmin> sharpK: Is X running at all?
<sharpK> theadmin not sure what that means?
<theadmin> sharpK: Are you running this command from a graphical terminal application or real (fullscreen) console?
<kbringard> hey guys, quick ? about preseed in 11.04
<MonkeyDust> sharpK  are you trying to run graphical apps, or command line?
<cncer> ActionParsnip: monkeydust: i'm running Xp and want to use both OS normaly.
<sharpK> theadmin I am SSHing (putty from a windows box) into an ubuntu box...
<kbringard> it seems that when I select atomic as the partman recipe it's now creating / and /home, the way the home recipe used to work
<ActionParsnip> cncer: define 'normally'
<kbringard> am I doing something wrong?
<theadmin> sharpK: Ah. Do you want to start XBMC on the windows box or on Ubuntu?
<sharpK> on the ubuntu box
<theadmin> sharpK: Cool. Run: DISPLAY=:0 xbmc
<sharpK> as it does run when I double click the xbmc shellscript in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: XBMC is not supported here
<sacarlson> sharpK: maybe pastebin the script that is run.  the script should have a line like ssh -X user@host:/pathtoappname
<MonkeyDust> sharpK  then  you have to forward X somewhere in the putty preferences
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: thanks, is there a way, where i can find all fonts for ubuntu in one page
<cncer> ActionParsnip: XP is my command Center for now, maybe will change when i become well familiar with kubuntu. so i am aware that no harm cause to xp.
<sharpK> theadmin that did it indeed, thanks....
<theadmin> sharpK: np
<wookienz> it hink sharpK is running it connected to a t as opposed to running it though th ssh connection
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: it's changed name to ttf-aenigma which is in the repos, which is why ubottu responded when I asked her to...
<cncer> MonkeyDust: ActionParsnip: VirtualBox 4.1.8 for Windows hosts <--- Finally i'm downloading this.
<ActionParsnip> cncer: its a good way to try the OS, although all the hardware is virtualized it will still run
<sharpK> so whenever I launch a graphical application from SSH I need to include the display selector?
<theadmin> sharpK: Pretty much so, or just do "export DISPLAY=:0" first and then run commands as normally
<theadmin> sharpK: -as
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: if you want it to run on the server's display, yes.Otherwise it will display on the system you launch it via X forwarding
<sharpK> ActionParsnip ahhh, that makes sense...
<wookienz> X forwarding, cool!
<sharpK> theadmin thanks for the knowledge, will try to add that to my repertoire...
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: dead handy, especially media players.So the sound comes out of the remote system but shows on the client :)
<wookienz> who can tackle my NFS prob. what mapping do i need so i dont have UID GID permissions problems.
<cncer> ActionParsnip: i have a single drive & have made 3 partitions of it. my Active drive (C:) have only 1-2 G.B left. so i want to ask from where Virtual Box will use space?
<wookienz> ActionParsnip, cool trick.
<ActionParsnip> cncer: virtualbox won't use a partition. It installs to a file
<MonkeyDust> a .vdi file
<ActionParsnip> cncer: by default it will install to somewhere inside %profile%
<cncer> ActionParsnip: where will it install file?
<theadmin> cncer: You will be able to choose
<ActionParsnip> cncer: wherever you downloaded it to
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Not necessarily, VirtualBox supports many virtual HD formats (VDI, VHD, Parallels' HDD and some other one)
<theadmin> Ah, VMDK
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  i know that, but tnx :)
<dr_willis> no one ever reads the vbox manual.  :)
<MonkeyDust> the vbow whàt? ;)
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: It also supports real hard drives/partitions
<kbringard> everything I'm reading tells me if my partman recipe in preseed is set to atomic it should put everything on one partition… did this change recently, or am I just being dumb?
<cncer> theadmin: ActionParsnip: I'm confused again. installing virtual box is not my issue. i am asking about kubuntu space....? sorry if it my fault that i'm not understanding. (not good in english)
<jsoft> How are usb devices mounted? What process does this? Obviously must be some kind of priviledged process?
<theadmin> cncer: Basically. VirtualBox uses a file on your hard drive, anywhere you want, to "store" the "hard drive" of the guest (your Ubuntu install)
<ActionParsnip> cncer: like I said, it will install to a file in your users my docs some place
<nixmaniack> My WiFi doesn't autoconnect after reboot or waking up from sleep. here's the syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/860366/
<auronandace> cncer: you can configure where virtualbox stores the virtual harddrive images
<theadmin> jsoft: Automount is handled by gvfs, which does it via dbus
<ActionParsnip> cncer: it installs to a file which is treated as a 'disk'
<cncer> ActionParsnip: theadmin: can one of you please give exact link to virtual box.
<theadmin> cncer: You already downloaded it, no?
<cncer> theadmin: not virtual box but kubuntu.
<theadmin> cncer: You already have the ISO too...
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cncer> theadmin: I have download ISO, i'm asking for virtual box link:
<theadmin> cncer: Um, you will use this ISO for Virtualbox as well.
<theadmin> cncer: Bah, give me a sec, I'll just record a video -_-
<auronandace> cncer: download virtualbox for windows from the virtualbox website
<ActionParsnip> cncer: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/VirtualBox-4.1.8-75467-Win.exe   its on the website link which ubutu gave, this is basic stuff you know....
<ActionParsnip> gone
<cancer_> theadmin: download started from this link. http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.8/VirtualBox-4.1.8-75467-Win.exe
<cancer_> theadmin: just want to confirm, i'm doing the right thing
<auronandace> cancer: yes
<cancer_> auronandace: thanks :)
<JRambo> Please help me with this superquick user test, it's just 1 click! Results will be published on @michelkusters and in this channel in an hour! http://www.solidifyapp.com/p/113
<bazhang> JRambo, dont spam
<JRambo> bazhang. it's really not spam - really interesting.. i'll share the results
<bazhang> JRambo, its nothing to do with ubuntu support dont do  it
<jsoft> theadmin: hmmm, so whats the process? device gets plugged in, and dbus notifies gvfs?
<lulz87> ubuntu found and install sound drivers for my card, but sound is silenced
<theadmin> jsoft: Not so sure.
<lulz87> when i set on max, the sound is 50% silent then before on windows
<jsoft> dbus is just a message routing gizmo though right?
<jsoft> doesnt do anything beyond that?
<bazhang> lulz87, whats pcm set to in alsamixer
<cancer> auronandace: i don't see this Nick > "almoxarife" in list. is he off today.
<auronandace> cancer: if the nick isn't in the list then he likely isn't here
<Mayazcherquoi> Umm guys.
<Mayazcherquoi> All of my text went white..
<cancer> auronandace: just want to know do he come here in daily routine?
<auronandace> cancer: no idea, you could check the chat logs
<bazhang> !1984 | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cancer> auronandace: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: in what app? or is it all the desktop?
<wookienz> !seen almoxarife
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: Everything
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: if you log off and on, is it ok?
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: Nope. Not even after a restart
<tgywa> Hi
<lulz87> bazhang: pcm 18<>18
<Mayazcherquoi> ActionParsnip: :-/
<MonkeyDust> Mayazcherquoi  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you came here
<tgywa> How can I delete multiple files older than one month ?
<Mayazcherquoi> MonkeyDust: Just installed gnome3
<Mayazcherquoi> Well, as they call it nowadays, gnome-shell.
<MonkeyDust> Mayazcherquoi  what ubuntu version?
<bazhang> lulz87, whats the max setting for pcm then. drop it down to around 80-85%
<Mayazcherquoi> MonkeyDust: Oneiric.
<bluefrog> tgywa, find /path/to/files* -mtime +30 -exec rm {} \;      should do the trick
<MonkeyDust> Mayazcherquoi  in a terminal,  type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<cancer> auronandace: do i need to change any setting while installing virtualbox.
<ft_mn> Hi all... I have mounted the postfix mail server on a ubuntu box... So now I can sucessfuly send emails from my root account my real email adress.... Now how is it possible to send an email from my real email to the root@XX.XX.XX.XX mail of mine?
<Mayazcherquoi> MonkeyDust: I was just about to do an update via update manager (since it popped up after log in, still all white text :-/_
<lulz87> bazhang: thank you very much!
<lulz87> when i set pcm to 80 its good :D
<lulz87> what about master mono sound, its on 35
<lulz87> is that enough
<Shakyj> is help.ubuntu.com having issues?
<Shakyj> struggling to load pages
<auronandace> cancer: what do you mean any setting?
<simen> anyone knows a systemtray addon for thunderbird that works?
<bazhang> simen, alltray ?
<kahrn> Can anyone help me out with an issue I'm having with my package manager?
<kahrn> It's completely broken and perl is screwed
<kahrn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11724946
<bazhang> kahrn, what error message pastebin it please
<kahrn> http://pastebin.com/YZAExuiu
<Kartagis> do you guys know a tool that is capable of checking broken links behind CAS?
<simen> bazhang: is that a name for an addon?
<bazhang> kahrn, try ing to compile something?
<bazhang> !info alltray | simen
<ubottu> simen: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71b-1 (oneiric), package size 53 kB, installed size 240 kB
<karpar> hi all, do anyone start emacs daemon in a upstart script?
<kahrn> bazhang: nope. I am just trying to run apt-get..
<kahrn> my package manager is completely broken
<kahrn> from perl
<kahrn> so I can't upgrade anything
<bazhang> kahrn, whats the command ? I dont see it in the pastebin. and why is it /usr/local/
<Kartagis> kahrn: reinstall perl maybe?
<kahrn> Kartagis: I have reinstalled it several times :(
<kahrn> bazhang: the command I used was 'sudo apt-get install update-manager-core'
<bazhang> kahrn, what version of ubuntu
<Mayazcherquoi> Night
<kahrn> 8.04
<kahrn> I'm trying to upgrade it
<MonkeyDust> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ohs6ohQu> is compiz grid broken on ubuntu or did i misconfigure something? cycling through window sizes does not work with left and right positions, it works with other positions.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | kahrn
<ubottu> kahrn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> kahrn: Impossible. It's EOL, you can no longer use it, update to an up-to-date version (the oldest still supported one is Lucid, which is 10.04)
<kahrn> but it says it's still supported until 2013
<theadmin> kahrn: And by "update" I mean reinstall. Repos are down now
<kahrn> I have 8.04 server
<theadmin> kahrn: So, you're using the server edition?
<kahrn> yes
<theadmin> kahrn: Pastebin the output of: apt-get update
<theadmin> kahrn: "sudo apt-get update", rather
<theadmin> kahrn: sudo apt-get update | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Kartagis> do you guys know a tool that is capable of checking broken links behind CAS?
<MonkeyDust> what is CAS ?
<kahrn> http://pastebin.com/rhZJpdLX
<kahrn> theadmin: ^
<theadmin> kahrn: Seems to be working. Okay, so what happens when you do, for instance "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<bazhang> a vps?
<MonkeyDust> ok, "Definition: CAS: Computerized Autodial System"
<SubjectOne> hello, does anybody know if it is possible ( to activate another motd ) when loggin in with SSH on a different port ? ( i got 21 for internal usage, en port : lets say 2500 for external usage ) but i want to show a different message depending on the connection ? is t'is possible ?
<kahrn> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/eedtCXHn
<ActionParsnip> SubjectOne: you may be ableto run 2 instances of ssh on the server and have each with its own motd
<theadmin> kahrn: huhwhat. I never encountered such an issue, sorry... (not an APT fan honestly, and never really had problems with APT when I did use it)
<SubjectOne> oh that i didn't know
<kahrn> ok :(
<kahrn> thanks anyways.
<SubjectOne> now it's configured 1 SSHDconf with 2 ports
<guest4568> hi!
<guest4568> how can take screenshot login screen
<zagibu> kahrn: you sure there is not already some kind of update process running/pending (maybe in the gui)?
<MonkeyDust> kahrn  doesnt look good, this is about libattr, not debconf, but it is similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440108
<guest4568> i want to take screenshot of lightdm login screen
<lixman> alguien que hable español???
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gilmar> hello
<lixman> gracias
<gilmar> I can't download Sunbird do Ubuntu... The link in the Mozilla page doesn't work... I've been trying since yesterday...
<kahrn> zagibu: nope. Pretty sure no other apt related processes are running. :)
<theadmin> gilmar: Isn't sunbird discontinued?
<ActionParsnip> guest4568: install imagemagick and on the login screen press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in and run:  sleep 20; import ~/shot.png     then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and wait.The cursor may change to a crosshair and you can select the section of the screen to shot
<spajderix> hi
<kahrn> MonkeyDust: Thanks. I'm going to try and use dpkg -i to install each package that was downloaded when running dist-upgrade and see where it gets me.. fingers crossed. :)
<gilmar> maybe, I am going to check if it's discontinued, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gilmar: i'd ask in #mozilla    afaik, sunbird isn't developed anymore
<theadmin> gilmar: It's an age-old project which never even exited the beta stage. Try Google Calendar.
<T_H_X> SubjectOne: in sshd_config, you can set a Banner (displayed before login) for each user using Match user ... or Match group ..
<ActionParsnip> gilmar: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Calendar/Calendar_Versions   yep, its dead
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<dedicated1> could anyone help me explain what the differences are between a root user, su and sudo? I thought that is was the safest to make a seperate root user and a limited user, but now I have done that I lost my access to the sudoers file. any help is welcome
<ActionParsnip> gilmar: last release was March 2010
<fishcooker> i need backup my ubu*box..is there any sugestion.. actually i want to cloning it to another box
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: su is a command to switch users, if no name is given then root is assumed
<fishcooker> any help or experience on this stuff would be appreciated
<dedicated1> ty action
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: sudo will run commands as your user using your users locales and environment but will run with the same access as root
<theadmin> !clone | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: root is the highest account and has free reign over the OS. The account is disabled by default in Ubuntu and you can become it if you run:  sudo -i
<T_H_X> dedicated1: man su   and  man sudo  for detailed info
<overdub> or: sudo su -
<Scall> :exit
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  and backup your /home using rsync, after that use rsync again to copy it to the new machine
<LjL> overdub: which is a bit like cat | grep
<LjL> overdub: i.e. overkill
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: there is already a root user, it must exist in a Linux OS for it to work
<BattlestarB> hi
<overdub> LjL: point taken
<BattlestarB> i have a problem with wireless
<guest4875> do someone know how to take screenshot of lightdm ?
<BattlestarB> please help me
<gilmar> I am taking a look in the Lightning...
<T_H_X> BattlestarB:  prtscrn button on keyboard
<dedicated1> ActionParsnip: but what confuses me is that I can't remember entering a root password with the installation
<nstridesout> i cant log onto my ubuntu 11.10 after upgrade
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: if you want to reset your password when you forget it, you can boot to root recover mode and run:  passwd name    and reset the password
<BattlestarB> i will write my problem
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: there isn't one, that's why. Your first user can use sudo as it is in the 'admin' group. There is no root password and the account is disabled
<MonkeyDust> guest4875  only thing that comes to my mind: run ubuntu in vbox and take a screenshot there
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: you can't possibly remember something that never happened. It makes no sense
<BattlestarB> wireless doesn't work when enable it from laptop, i can see the led is open. If i restart computer, wireless is working!
<spajderix> I've created partitions on 4 hard drives using same parameteres per each hdd, and I ended up having them everything identical including UUID's. Is it normal, or should I recreate those?
<BattlestarB> anyone help me please!
<guest4875> MonkeyDust: that is the way i thought too but looking for a different solution
<ikasle> ifconfig ra0 or ifconfig wlan0
<MonkeyDust> BattlestarB  you say it is working, how can we help?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: gone
<fishcooker> theadmin, monkeydust thankyou for your quick response.. how about my configuration file like etc and also there is a partition on /usr/local?
<mar3k> Hello, can someone tell me a channel where i can get help for video streaming
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Some people lack the power to wait, huh?
<dedicated1> ActionParsnip: There is no root password and the account is disabled <-- this confuses me. I can log in with the first created account, sudo would give me root access and I do that with the password of the first created account? is that right?
<T_H_X> rage quit
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: yes, if you run:    su root    you will be asked for root's password, which doesn't exist
<HaBS> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Desktop computer but it doesn't detect my Logitech MX 5500 Revolution Mouse/Keyboard, is there a way I can get Ubuntu to detect it?
<T_H_X> if you run su alone it will also
<HaBS> It's a wireless Mouse/Keyboard btw
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: when you use sudo you are asked for a password and you use your login password to authenticate
<MonkeyDust> HaBS  it's some parameter in grub
<gr0bi> Hy there. http://lists.launchpad.net/ isn't reachable at the moment :(
<gr0bi> is it?
<brkolog> mar3k: did you try VLC channel
<HaBS> MonkeyDust: What do you mean?
<dedicated1> ActionParsnip: so if someone hacks my account he has root access right away?
<T_H_X> su = superuser
<HaBS> I can use the keyboard on the boot loader but once I get past that, I can't use it.
<BattlestarB> Is there a way to index different partition for reachhing from unity dash?
<shomon> hi, what is a good way to delete information in ubuntu - shred?
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: if they get your password, yes
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: no
<T_H_X> sudo = superuser do , and you need to be in the sudoers file to use that
<Lord_D> shomon: yes
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: su = switch user
<T_H_X> man su
<LjL> dedicated1: if someone obtains your account's password, yes, but not if someone simply manages to be in your account in some other way
<guest4875> gr0bi: yes it is
<shomon> thanks Lord_D
<dedicated1> ty THX
<Lord_D> shomon: but that is a great way to do it in any unish system
<BattlestarB> can i index d: partition in unity for fast search?
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: if you specify no account then root is assumed, you can su to any account on the OS
<guest4875> !lightdm
<T_H_X> yah
<qwemo> How safe is it to use internet while installing a fresh Ubuntu??????? Can the info be hijacked and a malicious program get in????
<MonkeyDust> HaBS  you have to modify a line in the grub menu, i'm searching
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: therefore switch user, not super user
<T_H_X> hehe
<T_H_X> ok
<T_H_X> change the man page
<HaBS> Ahh alright thanks, let me know if you come up with anything.
<Lord_D> another great way to delete data is to just sand it down using popey's sideburns
<gr0bi> can someone bring lists.launchpad.net back online please? does anyone know how feels responsible for this mailing list?
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: it doesn't need changing.It backs up what I said
<T_H_X> kidding
<T_H_X> NAME: su - change user ID or become superuser
<T_H_X> cant se any mention of switch
<shomon> Lord_D, what are good parameters? I'm just leaving my job so it's just in case someone messed with my data.. can I go "shred -u /home/bla/mail/* "
<T_H_X> ;) anyway.. shutting up
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: read a littlemore
<T_H_X> hehe
<dedicated1> lol  THX
<ActionParsnip> T_H_X: become another user during a login session. Invoked without a username, su defaults to becoming the superuser
<ohs6ohQu> is compiz grid broken on ubuntu or did i misconfigure something? cycling through window sizes does not work with left and right positions, it works with other positions.
 * T_H_X not saying nuttin
<MonkeyDust> HaBS  if you're skilled enough, you can search 'ubuntu touchpad grub'
<qwemo> Excuse meeeeeee!!!!! How safe is it to install Ubuntu with all option checked meaning install with internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dedicated1> it's safer to use patience
<ActionParsnip> qwemo: its fine but can cause issues.I'd ust get the OS installed then do the web stuff later
<Kartagis> do you guys know a tool that is capable of checking broken links behind CAS?
<kaddi> hi i'm getting the following message when I do sudo apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<qwemo> OMG thanks so much ActionParsnip. lol!
<kaddi> how to fix?
<_Marcus> qwemo: It can be safe, as long as you have a stable internet connection(wont cut off on you). And please cut down on the number of exclamation marks you are using.
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<HaBS> MonkeyDust: Ahh not that skilled lol Sorry
<kaddi> ty ActionParsnip :)
<kbringard> does anyone know why when I set my partman stuff to atomic in preseed, it's treating it like I set it to home?
<kbringard> is this a known issue or am I doing something dumb?
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: if that doesn't fix it, run:    wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<kaddi> ActionParsnip: that fixed it :)
<MonkeyDust> HaBS  this was for ubuntu 9.10, maybe it's useful http://agoranetbook.kayno.net/2009/10/06/touchpad-configuration-for-ubuntu-9-10-grub-2/
<fishcooker> is clonezilla can make image of my ubuntu-box?
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: cool, no need for the fixpackage script :)
<kaddi> or not... reading is a complicated thing
<kaddi> lol
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: yes it can make an image
<HaBS> MonkeyDust: btw, this isn't a touchpad :P
<guest4875> ActionParsnip: do you know a way to capture login screen on ubuntu ? not vbox
<dedicated1> ActionParsnip and THX: last question, I removed admin on my main account, made a seperate admin account like in Windows. This seems to be useless and does not give me more protection over the default setup right? if that is right, then if I make my main account admin again does that add me to the sudoers file automaticly?
<ActionParsnip> guest4875: asI said earlier with imagemagick in CTRL+ALT+F1
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: is the new accouont in the admin group?
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: you don't need to mess with the sudoers file
<theadmin> dedicated1: The default sudoers file simply grants sudo priveleges to all members of the admin group.
<dedicated1> okay :)
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: any account you want to give admin powers, just put them in the admin group and you are done
<guest4875> ActionParsnip: haven't seen it.  could explaint it a bit more ?
<dedicated1> and I was thinking having a user as admin was not so safe xD
<dedicated1> main user that is
<jogster> http://s1-01.twitpicproxy.com/photos/full/513845088.jpg
<jogster> any ideas what might have happend to this guy?
<theadmin> dedicated1: Not really, this ain't Windows, you'll be asked for your password for any admin tasks so you can't just do them accidentally.
<kaddi> ActionParsnip: what would happen if I don't get the error message fixed (worse case scenario)
<theadmin> jogster: Wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> (12:14:22) ActionParsnip: guest4568: install imagemagick and on the login screen press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in and run:  sleep 20; import ~/shot.png     then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and wait.The cursor may change to a crosshair and you can select the section of the screen to shot
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: about GPG keys, nothin really
<_Marcus> jogster: Hit with a rock? I don't see how this is very related to Ubuntu.
<boba88> #openni
<boba88> #openkinect
<liquidee> ive got a problem with setkeycodes command. when im trying to  map scancode to a free keycode the command executes with no problems, but the keycode isnt set in dumpkeys command
<guest4875> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> guest4875: copy and paste is a wonderful thing
<guest4875> ActionParsnip: yes it is : )  My laptop freezed an rebooted it i think you just wrote msg at that time : )
<r44> I have A question what keyboaurd combination while booting start terminal mode
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: How's that work anyway?... I mean, shouldn't "import" be informed of the x display when running from a tty?
<kuldeepdhaka_>  help-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<theadmin> !text | r44
<ubottu> r44: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: it lets you select a region, you can tell it to use root and such and it will do the whole screen afaik
<r44> thanks I am going to try this
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: No no, I mean, shouldn't it be something like "DISPLAY=:0 import ~/foo.png"?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Since we are running from a tty that is
<kuldeepdhaka_> help-----i installed Lubuntu on my thin client  1Ghz processor,5 gb [1gb internal + 4 gb external pendrive],521 mb ram,,,,installed lubuntu on pendrive...now it is not loading...only text mode can be seen by pressing atl+ctrl+f1
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: afaik, if you switch back quick it should work. Not tried it but makes sense in my head
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: In mine it doesn't, since, uh, the DISPLAY variable is only auto-defined while running in X, and the command will be ran in the tty anyway
<Django_Novice> hi there
<tiger_> hello
<Django_Novice> i need to kill process in bash script
<Django_Novice> i tried but its not working
<tiger_> use kill with process id
<Django_Novice> ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep 'manage.py runfcgi' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<tiger_> kill -p
<T_H_X> Django_Novice: try pkill
<Django_Novice> thats what im tryin to do
<llutz_> Django_Novice: you have to kill the parent python process
<Django_Novice> let me try to use pkill
<kuldeepdhaka_> actionparsnip, help me
<theadmin> Django_Novice: pkill processname or killall processname will usually work
<kbringard> anyone have time for a preseed question?
<Django_Novice> theadmin: pkill not working as well
<Django_Novice> theadmin; shall i paste my script
<T_H_X> Django_Novice: pkill -o
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka_: what is on screen at boot?
<T_H_X> fort oldest process
<T_H_X> or it will try kill pkill
<wolfric> http://pastebin.com/j3Y5WX6h gpg errors on apt-get update
<kuldeepdhaka_> actionParsnip, asked for user name and password when i pressed alt+ctrl+f1
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka_: it should use lightdm, or lxdm
<yawstick1> I deleted the status bar where minimized apps usually show...I added back bar but cant seem to gets minimized apps to show up
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: why should i do that..?
<ActionParsnip> yawstick1: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<T_H_X> Django_Novice: try pkill -of manage.py runfcgi
<Django_Novice> theadmin: dpaste.org/58VAt/
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: it imports the keys you are missing, not obvious?
<kuldeepdhaka_> ActionParsnip, i can see the logo of lubuntu at startup but then nothing loads so i press alt+ctrl+f1
<T_H_X> Django_Novice: try pkill -of "manage.py runfcgi"
<T_H_X> maybe
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka_: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: right but why should i have to do this
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: not a new install and no updates/chagnes afaik.
<theadmin> Django_Novice: You don't have to use "echo command" after each command, just change the crunchbang to #!/bin/bash -v
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: it authenticates the repo, so the system knows you wanted to add it rather than some script etc. Its not absolutely necessary but is handy to stop the package system moaning
<kuldeepdhaka_> actionparsnip, direcly load Lubutnu with out showing grub menu,,,what should i do....
<ActionParsnip> kuldeepdhaka_: hold SHIFT at boot
<kuldeepdhaka_> actionParsnip, ok
<Django_Novice> k thanks
<danlin> hi
<jake5> hey
<Django_Novice> theadmin; what shall i do to make it work
<danlin> can ubuntu switch my gfx card on runtime (i have a laptop with a intel and a ati card)
<Django_Novice> i just want to kill that process and get git update and then run a process from a diff directory as u can see in the paste
<Oer> danlin, check out bumbleblee >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<danlin> Oer, its for nvidia or ?
<Oer> danlin, sorry, that is optimus/nvidia only
<Oer> danlin, i thought they cover all dual cards
<ActionParsnip> !hybrid
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<danlin> ActionParsnip, thx
<ActionParsnip> best avoided imho
<lemarc> can anybody plz help me with some linux problem?
<bazhang> lemarc, whats the issue
<lemarc> i can access the internet through firefox on back track
<lemarc> but i cannot download packages through terminal and package manager
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux for bt support lemarc
<orville> good morning folks.
<orville> does anyone here know how to turn off the reboot notification in ubuntu?
<orville> I've installed ubuntu in a vps and am not using the kernel.
<orville> the ubuntu kernel that is.
<orville> so I don't need to reboot, but that motd notification annoys me :-)
<Pici> orville: Take a look at the manapge for motd.tail, it should describe the steps that go into creating the motd so that you can customize/replace it.
<ActionParsnip> orville: i know its a file somewhere, just cant remember where
<orville> Pici: no man page for motd.tail or motd.
<orville> and motd+shell's manpage is hardly helpful.
<llutz_> orville: "apropos motd"
<tiger_>  any idea about the openmp ?
<ActionParsnip> orville: seems like a lot of effort for very little gain
<ActionParsnip> orville: I have a clear command at the bottom of ~/.bashrc so when I log in via SSH I get a blank terminal
<orville> ActionParsnip: seems that way. but this involves byobu not bash.
<orville> there's an everpresent (R) at the bottom of my shell in the notification area for packages.
<orville> it annoys me and I want it gone.
<orville> also helps to get to know the innards of your system. ;-)
<stephane_yaal> join #myelefant
<stephane_yaal> oops! forget my post
<orville> aha! /var/run/reboot-required
<orville> oh! there's even a nifty reboot-required.pkgs that tells you which pkgs got installed requiring a reboot.
<orville> very nifty.
<orville> now instead of assuming that it was due to the kernel, i know it's actually because of libssl.
<orville> ActionParsnip:  and this is why it's good to learn about your system.
<orville> never be afraid to dig deep! you'd be amazed at what you can learn!
<ActionParsnip> orville: i'm learning every day, just as you are
<ActionParsnip> orville: dude, I help here nearly every day...
<ActionParsnip> orville: I also have one of the highest karmas on launchpad.
<trieuvi92> hi
<nagarajan> how to install ubuntu..
<nagarajan> on laptop
<tensorpudding> nagarajan, do you have an ubuntu cd or dvd?
<nagarajan> Yes.
<tensorpudding> you put the disc in the drive of your laptop
<tensorpudding> you reboot and see if it boots to the disc, if not you need to change your boot settings to boot from the drive your disc is in
<tensorpudding> once it boots you follow the instructions of the installer
<nagarajan> Ya did all those part.  Please guide me what to give, (/)  or some else
<tensorpudding> what?
<tensorpudding> i don't understand
<orville> ActionParsnip: what?
<Django_Novice> can i provide pwd with sudo while running a command
<ActionParsnip> orville: well you're talking like I never use Linux before, or am very new...
<nibbier> http://pastebin.com/5S0ANqRe - why do i only have 3.5GB RAM? dmidecode lists a max of 16GB and correctly my modules of 2x1 and 2x2 GB, kernel is 64 bit....
<orville> ActionParsnip: no. i'm talking like you shouldn't make assumptions about why people are doing things, or make unhelpful comments like "seems like a lot of effort for very little gain".
<ActionParsnip> orville: well it is, the restart message is a single line of text, very easy to ignore...
<orville> You probably didn't mean any harm by it, but don't get a "big head" over karma or stuff like that.
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: what is the output of:  uname -m
<orville> remember the root of being here. to help and learn. facilitate that and ignore al else.
<nagarajan> actually i have installed ubuntu in my desk top
<nagarajan>  but i am not getting grub while booting
<nagarajan>  i am getting message as input not supported
<nagarajan>  with 11.10
<nagarajan>  earlier with 10.10 grub was working
<FloodBot1> nagarajan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> orville: its about feasability too
<tensorpudding> nagarajan, what message is telling you input not supported
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, x86_64
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: ah, now thats a weird one.
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: does the system have a make and model?
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, its in the dmidecode in the paste (along with supposed limits (16GB)): Base Board Information        Manufacturer: ASRock  Product Name: P5B-DE
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: sorry
<nibbier> ActionParsnip, never mind, thats why i cut+paste it - dmidecode is a long one ;-)
<fairuz> Hi, I'm not getting any output after choosing a kernel in the grub menu. The screen just went blank. But if I choose recovery mode, then I click on cancel, it boots fine. What can cause this issue? Thanks.
<Guest86272> while booting i am not grub screen
<Guest86272> but it appears virtually
<sipior> nibbier: do you have an option for memory remapping in your bios, and is it enabled?
<ActionParsnip> nibbier: does the ram show correctly in BIOS?
<Guest86272> my monitor doesn't getting any signal
<ActionParsnip> Guest86272: what GPU do you use?
<Guest86272> later some time my login screen appears and then i am able to use my desktop
<Guest86272> i am unable get
<ActionParsnip> Guest86272: so you only don't see the boot splash but the OS does boot eventually, is that right?
<Guest86272> yes
<Guest86272> you are right
<sacarlson> Guest86272: I was able to get view of grub boot with changes in boot settings
<schueler29> hi
<novid> ‎hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest86272: once booted, run:  lspci | grep -i vga   what is output?
 * ActionParsnip bets its an nvidia
<novid> ‎i cant upgrade to 12.04 with "sudo update-manager -d"
<kingfisher64> has anybody managed to get a canon pixma 495 working with ubuntu 11.10? I've been trying on/off for weeks now to get it working and it's so inconsistent in it's performance. many thanks
<schueler29> deutsch ?
<llutz_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<schueler29> hi
<ActionParsnip> novid: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<liquidee> how to bind a key to command execution knowing keysym of the key (XF86Game)?
<Guest86272> where to give run
<sacarlson> Guest86272:  my added change to see grub boot had something like 640X480 or something like that using grub customizer https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip:  there is not any error, i just cant see the upgrade bottom
<Guest86272> i have opened https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<Guest86272> what i have to do now
<wolfric> is there a package i can install to get the ubuntu installer on a regular install of ubuntu if i want to install it onto another currently unused disk
<pestilence> in trying to install a printer, the hp-setup downloads a plugin and then tries to import a gpg key.  this fails.  when i try running the gpg import in a terminal, pgp.mit.edu returns "gpgkeys: key A59047B9 not found on keyserver"
<liquidee> how to bind a key to command execution knowing keysym of the key (XF86Game)?
<ActionParsnip> novid: ok what does the dialogue say?
<Guest86272> pl help me https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<sacarlson> Guest86272: read the Adding this PPA to your system for details look at link read about installing
<Guest86272> i have opened this web page
<pestilence> it seems possible that pgp.mit.edu is having issues right now.  what does one do in that case, just hope and pray that the tarball downloaded isn't loaded with a rootkit?
<pestilence> seems like pretty bad design choice on the ubuntu side
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: open "update manager" normally without any "upgrade" button
<Stevan94NoT> can someone help me?
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip:  I just update Ubuntu normally
<crizzy> Stevan94NoT: don't ask ppl to help, tell your problem and wait, if someone knows they'll answer
<Stevan94NoT> ok..my problem is I dont know how to install Ati drivers for graphic card
<crizzy> ok, which ati card you have?
<Stevan94NoT> 5450HD download latest driver available
<crizzy> are you on 11.10 / unity
<Stevan94NoT> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> novid: yes, but what does the update dialogue say?
<crizzy> ok, hit super/win button, type 'additional' there, you should find 'additional drivers' app
<crizzy> open that. click on the proprietary driver (NOT the post-release ones, the regular one)
<crizzy> it'll install the driver
<crizzy> after that, reboot
<Stevan94NoT> Should I choose post release update or normal?
<crizzy> normal
<Stevan94NoT> ok thanks for your help
<Trevor69420> eh.. someone somewhere said something to me again but i was away and i cant scroll that far up
<crizzy> post-release has never worked for me.. not for anyone else with ati that i know, either
<crizzy> :)
<ActionParsnip> novid: technically you could boot to the precise install CD and upgrade from there
<nibbler> ActionParsnip, RAM problem resolved:there was some remap RAM setting in BIOS (and found out my 3GHz CPU was running on 2GHz aswell) - thanks for support anyway
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: any time
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip:  http://m.friendfeed-media.com/772f095441ef5edac48c6a6efe2004d0e8d0ff2b
<ActionParsnip> nibbler: glad you got the gold
<crizzy> Stevan94NoT: also
<Guest86272> i have both os
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: I cant upgrade from net yet?
<MrHacks> Hey, guys. I booted up my HP Mini 1030nr with Ubuntu 11.10 on it after I put it into hibernation last night. I woke it up this morning and it was doing some wierd screen test thing. What happened?
<crizzy> Stevan94NoT: you might wanna read this after installing proprietary driver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers
<crizzy> Stevan94NoT: it's not mandatory, but unity window dragging and small stuff like that is a bit choppy without it
<ActionParsnip> novid: i suggest you disable all 3rd party sources, it will help you get a smooth upgrade'
<Guest86272> ineed to select my os while booting
<Guest86272> pl help me
<Stevan94NoT> ok im currently reading it thanks
<crizzy> Stevan94NoT: answer number 1 has directions. on the other hand if you have regular 60hz lcd you might not need it if it feels fast enough
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip:  what is official repository for 12.04?
<sacarlson> Guest86272: I'm not sure if you can't read the website if my words would help much,  do you know how to add repository to your system?
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip:  can i change theme manual?
<ActionParsnip> Guest86272: you can add that PPA by running:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<Guest86272> i donot know
<Guest86272> pl help
<ActionParsnip> novid: no, read what I wrote...
<MrHacks> On reboot the Debian GRUB showed up so I'm running memtest86. If GRUB showed up it must be serious
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: really, I cant edit repository normally :(
<ActionParsnip> novid: you can but its not the way to upgrade. Disable the PPAs you have added. it may help
<ActionParsnip> novid: if you use the daily ISO, it will be the same as upgrading from the web
<sacarlson> Guest86272: to start you need to add this to your repository list: ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer  as explained on the webpage https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<novid> ‎I want open repository from "settings"  synaptic's menu  , but noting is not open
<ActionParsnip> thats gratitude for you
<ActionParsnip> novid: try software centre then
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: software center is similar synaptic :(
<ActionParsnip> novid: yes but its a different app
<edgy> Hi, I bought a new laptop with (I guess software ) raid0 and windows installed. now I am not sure how to install linux
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: from terminal, i open software center, then i want open repositories window, i get this error in terminal http://pastebin.com/jFebhBVK
<c_smith> edgy, do you have the installation media ready?
<nagarajan> as you told i have run
<nagarajan> seems to be grub installed
<edgy> c_smith: I created now an image from windows though I have never recovered windows before and hope I am doing it right
<nagarajan> let me restart my system
<nagarajan> thanks a lot
<edgy> c_smith: and yes I donwloaded ubuntu and burn it to my flash
<ohmy> hello
<c_smith> edgy, ok, and do you want to keep Windows?
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: whole error is http://pastebin.com/LqdNjgx2
<edgy> c_smith: yes
<ohmy> i was seeking the different tool that are able to create filessytems, is there any alternatives to mkfs ? (just for knowledge)
<takpar> :/
<c_smith> ok, so, you're going to want to boot into the live USB drive, how to do that varies with the type of laptop.
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: sorry, this is complete output  error from software center http://pastebin.com/AyB7Ta0Y
<c_smith> edgy, and then you are going to want to follow the installer until it comes to disk setup, then you will want to select "install Ubuntu alongside windows".
<c_smith> and the rest should be fairly easy, let us know if you have problems.
<sacarlson> novid: you might need to run that with gksudo software-center
<edgy> c_smith: the problem is the disk is raid0
<c_smith> edgy, oh, well, I'll have to have you see if someone else knows, as I have no clue on that part..... sorry bud.
<dr_willis> how do you know its raid?
<sacarlson> edgy: ya I'm not sure what ubuntu will see your raid0 as,  you might need to repartition if no non raid stuf is left to install it
<edgy> dr_willis: from the bios
<dr_willis> it has 2 hard drives?
<novid> ‎sacarlson: no different, again i can not open repositories windows
<sacarlson> dr_willis: edgy: oh if the raid is done in bios I guess ubuntu will still see it as a normal drive then
<edgy> dr_willis, sacarlson: actually I tried to boot linux and just see a black screen then I tried some of the kernel options and got the installer but the disks appear as two 500G disks
<edgy> dr_willis: yes, two drives
<sacarlson> novid: maybe just install synapic if that option is still available in software-center
<sacarlson> novid: synaptic
<Trevor69420> edgy: how large are each of your hard drives??
<edgy> Trevor69420: 500G each and windows see them as 1 tera disk
<dr_willis> isent raid 0 more unreliable but faster?
<Stevan94NoT> I just installed driver fo graphic card and in system info it says "VESA:" instead of my real graphic card (ati 5450HD
<Trevor69420> ah...
<sipior> dr_willis: unreliable, to put it mildly :-)
<Trevor69420> lol
<Trevor69420> no redundancy with RAID 0
<Trevor69420> thats why i use RAID 10
<edgy> dr_willis: yes, and I don't care about raid 0 but I guess if I changed this now I have to reinstall windows, right?
<Trevor69420> sometimes RAID 5 but more often RAID 10
<Trevor69420> edgy... are you using a hardware RAID card or software RAID?
<BattlestarB> hi
<dr_willis> sipior:  year.  my dual HD laptop I use Linux on HD 1 and windows on 2 . no raid
<sacarlson> Stevan94NoT: did it fail to bring up the driver or did the install not create a config file to make it use it?  take a look a the logs
<BattlestarB> rfkill list
<BattlestarB> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<BattlestarB> 	Soft blocked: no
<BattlestarB> 	Hard blocked: yes
<edgy> Trevor69420: the laptop comes with raid in bios so I am not sure what it's but I guess this software raid
<BattlestarB> i cant unblock "hard blocked"
<FloodBot1> BattlestarB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trevor69420> whats the laptop model edgy?
<edgy> Trevor69420: msi gt683r
<nibbler> BattlestarB, i did have a very similar problem. what laptop/wifi card are you using? for me it helped to unload several modules - at least that allowed me to use an externally plugged usb wifi stick which was "hard blocked" before, too
<Trevor69420> give me a sec to look into this machine
<Stevan94NoT> Oh now it says it's disabled in aditional drivers..ill try to enable it again
<BattlestarB> nibbler: atheros
<Trevor69420> i'm not to familiar with software RAID.. i use a 9650SE 3Ware RAID card
<BattlestarB> nibbler: it is work if i restart computer
<Trevor69420> but if it's in the BIOS it's possible it is actually a hardware controller
<dr_willis> aren't most those semihard software raida these days
<Trevor69420> edgy found something interesting
<Hiuhu> Hey guyz am using ubuntu 10.10 and my software center is not downloading the cache
<nibbler> Trevor69420, i don't think so. if its a (real) hw controller, it'll have its own bios showing during boot up. the ones in (standard) BIOS are all fake-raid imho
<Trevor69420> edgy: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/249784-32-ubuntu-raid-discs
<moustafa> I hate it when this happens
<Trevor69420> did you read this?
<edgy> nibbler: actually it tells me to press Ctrl+I to go to raid setup bios
<Trevor69420> yea thats what i thought
<Trevor69420> so it very well may be hardware
<nibbler> edgy, ok, misunderstood then. sounds good. but you should get a brandname etc?
<Trevor69420> edgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720800
<Trevor69420> edgy: looks like alot of ppl have similar issues
<edgy> nibbler: still I don't think it's hardware raid because live CD linux sees it as two disks ;)
<Trevor69420> dunno what exactly causes it
<edgy> Trevor69420: reading ...
<Trevor69420> i dont recall having to do any of those steps when i set up my ubuntu server
<Stevan94NoT> In additional drivers windows it says my graphic card drivers are enabled but in system info it still says "VESA:"
<Hiuhu> abox I have a problem with my software center every time I try to download something all it says is requires installation of untrusted packages
<klawd> hI!
<klawd> i screwed up my sudoers file
<klawd> now i can't edit it with sudo
<klawd> now what?
<Trevor69420> klawd eeek that's terrible
<dr_willis> klawd: use a live cd
<Trevor69420> oh yea u can do that
<dusf> can i install open office through synaptic some how? i am not sure which package to select...
<dr_willis> or rescue mode
<Trevor69420> lol
<klawd> hum
<klawd> reboot and choose rescue mode from the boot options?
<Trevor69420> dr_willis, i almost told him to logon as root haha
<dr_willis> dusf: its libreoffice in the repos
<dusf> dr_willis: tyvm
<nibbler> edgy, as long as its not configured in that way, i'd say u r right ;-)
<Hiuhu> Guyz someone plz HELP me
<edgy> Trevor69420: you mean you manage to install linux in a raid 0 disk on a lpatop?
<Stevan94NoT> In additional drivers windows it says my graphic card drivers are enabled but in system info it still says "VESA:"
<Trevor69420> edgy no i managed to install it on my PowerEdge 2950 server with a 3Ware 9650SE card with an external SAS enclosure with 16 x 1TB hard drives in a RAID 10
<Trevor69420> it saw them as one hard drive at startup
<Trevor69420> 1 8TB ish hard drive
<Trevor69420> cuz RAID 10 mirrors and spans
<edgy> Trevor69420: may be because yours is hardware raid and mine is software
<Trevor69420> i dunno i actually think u might have a hardware RAID
<Trevor69420> if it has it's own BIOS
<Trevor69420> i dont know tho to be honest
<Trevor69420> i think the last time i used Software RAID was on my GX270 desktop which i use as my router
<Trevor69420> but i set up the RAID from the ubuntu CD
<YohanMeister> aside from the boot loader, is there anything else on a typical linux installation that needs to know where the kernel is?
<Nach0z> afaik, no.
<Nach0z> maybe aptitude or something, to replace the kernel image
<dr_willis> you hideing your Kernal?
<Mito125> hi
<Hypocreale> Heya
<Hypocreale> I've been using Fedora for two years or so now. I'd just like to get your opinion
<YohanMeister> dr_willis: ha ha. Not exactly but I am cooking up a plan for a little tweaking
<Stevan94NoT>  In additional drivers windows it says my graphic card drivers are enabled but in system info it still says "VESA:"
<Hypocreale> What are the big differences a ordinary user would notice between Fedora and Ubuntu
<llutz_> Hypocreale: #ubuntu-offtopic for this pls.
<Hypocreale> ok, thanks
<YohanMeister> thx Nach0z
<t1t4n> is possible 2 machines has the same public key?
<compdoc> not likely, unless it was copied manually
<Stevan94NoT> In additional drivers windows it says my graphic card drivers are enabled but in system info it still says "VESA:" ? Anyone please? Is it suposted to be like that or not?
<ohs6ohQu> I can't get compiz grid to work correctly on ubuntu. for the left and right positions cycling window sizes does not work. any ideas what the problem could be?
<t1t4n> is possible 2 machine and 1 public key?
<Schles> hey there, i´ve got a problem to control my fans on ubuntu. I´m using fancontrol but i´m get an error when trying to adjust the settings. sensors found eine fan  with a speed about 2200 RPM. Pwnconfig returns an source error (cant compare a empty string). The empty string is because pwnconfig doesnt found any fans. during the init process, pwmconfig test which fan the programm can manage and correctly let the fan spin slower. But that is
<Schles> *eine = one, sry
<wangerin> t1t4n: Sure. But you have to copy the private key to each mashine.
<talloaktrees> hahah. a little german slipped through
<Schles> :D
<Schles> *any other setting can´t do that (spin the fan slower)
<playman> how can I run filename.sh in terminal?
<Schles> sh filename.sh
<cancer> auronandace: hi
<SubjectOne> chmod +x the .sh file first
<llutz_> why?
<playman> i've allready chmod the file
<dr_willis> chmod or use sh
<SubjectOne> k
<dr_willis>  ./foo.sh
<mi3> Hi!
<dr_willis> if yiu chmod
<Schles> if the filename.sh has the execute right, you can run it with ./filename.sh
<Schles> otherwise sh filename.sh
<playman> sh filename.sh worked thanks
<cancer> auronandace: i have installed virtualbox, there is default machine folder in file > preference > General. what if i change it path?
<cancer> i have installed virtualbox, there is default machine folder in file > preference > General. what if i change it path?
<playman> I just tried running it with "filename.sh" :S
<compdoc> cancer, if you understand how to configure VB to use the path, it shouldnt be a problem
<llutz_> playman: that only works if the file is executable AND in a dir inside your $PATH
<auronandace> cancer: yes, if you change the path you could use a different partition with more space
<cancer> auronandace: It means that virtualbox will make file of kubuntu in the path i'll describe.
<auronandace> cancer: yes
<cancer> auronandace: do i have to do changes with "VRDP authentication Library"
<playman> llutz_: ok I know that now thank you
<auronandace> cancer: not sure sorry, you could ask in #vbox
<cancer> auronandace: ok, virtual box will only use the space i'll define in default machine folder. right?
<auronandace> cancer: it will use the space left on the partition of where you define the path, but you can set how big every drive is when you create the vm
<LeartS> Hi all, quick question: I need to run a script that checks for changes on a webpage every hour (more or less, no need to be exact time). Is it better to use cron or sleep 3600 inside a while loop?
<llutz_> LeartS: just use cron.hourly or create a cronjob running every hour. better than sleep-loops (imho)
<cancer> auronandace: i will set path to the partition of space 10 G.B, from where i uninstalled ubuntu(wubi).
<bazhang> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html cancer this is very informative
<theadmin> LeartS: cron, because otherwise the script will be running ALL the time, not only when you need it
<cancer> bazhang: can you tell me will virtual box uses ISO file everytime i need to boot into kubuntu.
<cancer> ?
<LeartS> Ok, thanks, I thought so. Just out of curiosity though: does the sleep command uses CPU?
<bazhang> cancer, have you looked at the link I gave you?
<cancer> bazhang: in progress....
<cstTY> hey bitches
<darrenlooby> Hi guys... how do I extract this? apache-maven-3.0.4-bin.tar.gz
<llutz_> LeartS: if it does, its marginal
<LeartS> Ok, thanks.
<bazhang> cstTY, watch the language
<cstTY> what are some good network discovery programs
<Schles> darrenlooby, tar xvf apache-maven-3.0.4-bin.tar.gz
<cancer> bazhang: will it use RAM & diskspace when ever i login to xp OR it will only use the memory when i'll run kubuntu
<BattlestarB> can i move unity stick to right?
<darrenlooby> Schles, I'm getting this... gzip: stdin: not in gzip format - is that an error with the download do you think?
<auronandace> BattlestarB: no
<bieb> I setup an ubuntu kiosk.. it auto logs in as "kiosk" user which is fine.. the only problem is I can't login as a higher priviledged user to update the browser and make sure the ability to print to .pdf is available. How/where do I change the login setting so it will allow me to login as different user?
<BattlestarB> auronandace: noooo
<bazhang> BattlestarB, possible to the bottom though
<BattlestarB> no i want it to right
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> BattlestarB, then nope
<Schles> darrenlooby, i could possible be. I´m also not so much experience on linux
<Schles> darrenlooby, but tar.gz i extract with tar xvf filename.tar.gz
<cstz> cstty is gay
<darrenlooby> kk
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<cstTY> cstz is here to find a boyfriend if anyone is interested :):)
<sipior> "dear moderators"
<joker_89> hi
<joker_89> hi
<joker_89> is there any channel of shell scripting???
<joker_89> please
<compdoc> sipior, dont be nice to the moderators - they wont understand it
<cancer> bazhang: i don't quite get the info from the link. i don't understand
<llutz_> joker_89: #bash
<sipior> mneptok: much obliged.
<joker_89> how can i copy a named pipe???
<joker_89> cp command dont work
<mneptok> cstz: anything else you'd like to add while i have ops? or can you stay on-topic?
<bazhang> cancer, you should take your time and read it. it's very informative. also #vbox for what is not clear
<darrenlooby> Schles, solved. The download redirected
<Schles> darrenlooby :)
<llutz_> joker_89: cp -a
<joker_89> -a? ok
<bellman> Where can I get an Ubuntu Server Edition with TMUX instead of SCREEN
<llutz_> bellman: sudo apt-get remove screen; sudo apt-get install tmux
<llutz_> time for tmubuntu-server ...
<mneptok> llutz_: already been done. the .iso's are on a detached server, though.
<sipior> heh
<mneptok> BAH-DUM-TISH
<llutz_> :D
<sipior> mneptok: hope your day job pays well
<darrenlooby> How do I tell where my JDK is?
<darrenlooby> Or even that I've installed it correctly
<jatt> which java
<mneptok> darrenlooby: what did you install and how?
<darrenlooby> mneptok, jatt  - I'm trying to install apache maven - and I need java installed...
<_Marcus> How do I make it so that my Ubuntu virtual machine is filling the whole area in Virtual Box? I already installed Guest Addons
<corentin> hi
<jatt> type:
<jatt> which java
<jatt> on a console
<darrenlooby> haha n00b
<_Marcus> I want it to not go to 1024x768, as that's too big, but instead to a size that is smaller than that, but fills the greenish-gray area
<darrenlooby> Cheers
<Ghostly> i have an very strange problem, i connect my router on my network then activate dhcp on it and then my pc witch is connected to the router starts experiencing some strange problems related to the loading of pages. I use firefox 10.0.2 and Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<compdoc> _Marcus, fill what area? the hard drive space you gave it?
<darrenlooby> Cheers jatt :)
<mneptok> !info maven2
<ubottu> maven2 (source: maven2): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-7build1 (oneiric), package size 3145 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<_Marcus> compdoc: No, you know how in Virtual Box, there is that area in the window that isn't filled by the Ubuntu display?
<mneptok> darrenlooby: ^^^^^^
<compdoc> _Marcus, so youre talking about resolution?
<compdoc> desktop area?
<_Marcus> compdoc: Yes. I couldn't think of the name, it's resolution
<corentin> i need to compile eglibc, i've tried to get the source with apt-get source, but it's always failing at linking time because of multiple defition of some symbol like __libc_multiple_libcs
<darrenlooby> mneptok, cheers :)
<_Marcus> Nvm, I got it, compdoc
<mi3> Hello, is there a way to display vlc title and track in conky?
<MrStupid> mi3 yes
<mi3> MrStupid, can you suggest how?
<_Marcus> How do I use basic Gnome desktop instead of Unity? Unity is really slow
<MrStupid> mi3 no
<mi3> But you said yes?
<MrStupid> mi3 yes
<llutz_> !attitude | MrStupid pls be helpful
<ubottu> MrStupid pls be helpful: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mi3> _Marcus log out of the session, then at the login window on the bottom side you will see Desktop in that you can select whichever you want like gnome with effects, no effects, recovery console, etc.
<xsl> in xfce is there a way to define the positioning of a panel that does not use positioning="x=number y=number" but use positioning"x=bottom y=bottom"
<llutz_> hrm wrong factoid
<mi3> xsl, please ask this question in xfce channel
<bellman> you can simply edit the source code of VLC and make it output the current track to dbus, and simply edit conky to read the track from dbus
<_Marcus> mi3: I logged out, and there is nothing at the bottom.
<mi3> _Marcus, there will be a session selection at the bottom which release do you use?
<_Marcus> mi3: 11.10
<CoolCoder> I have installed openoffice. But how i will open it. when i type cmd soffice its opening libreoffice. how to i get openoffice
<mi3> bellman, how can I do that? can you suggest? also, I am a complete newbie, and I dont know how to compile from source so pls guide me
<mi3> _Marcus, there ought to be some kind of a session selector option in the login screen, thats what I know.
<xsl> mi3 i have been asking that question for 3 days, with no success
<_Marcus> mi3: There is "Guest Session" but that's just a guest account
<xsl> and its important, because if i change monitor or screen resolution and if the bar is on the bottom ...i cant see it
<llutz_> mi3 have you tried this? http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/conky?before=1328759322
<mi3> xsl you want vlc in conky? i have a solution and it may or may not work wait let me give you the link[the conkyrc file in that tar.gz works but the display aint proper so I thought i could find some suggestions on this chanel]
<mi3> llutz its the same tar.gz file, ehh?
<mi3> :)?
<mi3> you want the link xsl?
<CoolCoder> I have installed openoffice. But how i will open it. when i type cmd soffice its opening libreoffice. how to i get openoffice
<llutz_> mi3: tar.gz?
<mi3> llutz is it tar.gz file on that link or just a paste?
<xsl> my problem is related to a xfce design problem that positions the panel using x and y coordinates. and i need to be "bottom" "top"
<llutz_> mi3: check it out
<mi3> ok
<mi3> xsl thats too easy
<xsl> it is?
<mi3> well maybe can you care to ask?
<mi3> :)
<helmut_> hi
<Tostada> Hi.. How do I search for text within files system wide.? Thank you : )
<xsl> mi3 so instead of <property name="position" type="string" value="p=8;x=512;y=755"/> i can use <property name="position" type="string" value="p=8;x=bottom;y=bottom"/>  ?
<_Marcus> How do I use basic Gnome desktop instead of Unity?
<Oer> CoolCoder, ooffice -writer %U
<Biebian> !usevi
<auronandace> !gnome2 | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<_Marcus> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mi3> xsl try this tar.gz file [it has all the circus you may need and also according to the page it supports more then a dozen music players including vlc http://conky.pitstop.free.fr/wiki/images/Musictools.tar.gz ENJOY
<xsl> i feel like talking to a wall
<CoolCoder> Oer:  http://pastebin.com/H5YGZAke
<mi3> _Marcus frankly speaking I downloaded the ubuntu 11.10 iso, installed it on my system, saw unity trying to be the boss, and removed it within 10 mins of install lol
<Biebian> xsl you are
<_Marcus> Biebian: Don't be like that.
<xsl> ohhh well :)
<mi3> xsl u like it?
<yabai> l
<xsl> mi3 i didnt downloaded it
<mi3> xsl, then?
<raidmaster> I need a good PDF editor that is free. Any ideas?
<_Marcus> raidmaster: Define "free"
<xsl> mi3 my problem is with xfce
<mi3> xsl, this is not windows [lol] i dont give a virus try and let me know
<_Marcus> raidmaster: Free of cost, Adobe Reader
<raidmaster> _Marcus from as in FOSS. Something that would be found in only the main repos.
<Ghostly> i have an very strange problem, i connect my router on my network then activate dhcp on it and then my pc witch is connected to the router starts experiencing some strange problems related to the loading of pages. I use firefox 10.0.2 and Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<Biebian> has anyone figured out how to remove the root user yet?  I want to rename root to something more apealing like John or Betty
<mi3> xsl u wanted solution for xfce and vlc[i guess] i provided the solution for the latter one
<raidmaster> _Marcus I really don't like binary blobs
<_Marcus> !pdf | raidmaster
<ubottu> raidmaster: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<_Marcus> Biebian: ... Remove root?
<mi3> xsl, is the problem with conky?
<Biebian> or maybe even Justin
<BattlestarB> is there a lens for ubuntu 11.10 for index everything?
<bellman> sudo su, usermod -l Justin root, passwd Justin to set a password and allow root logins
<xsl> mi3 no its with the xfce panels
<Oer> Biebian what root-user ? root-account is disabled in Ubuntu.
<mi3> maybe you can find some luck with xfce channels cos nobody really entertains questions related to xfce on this channel xsl ok
<raidmaster> ubottu I use Ubuntu in Virtualmachine. My host is Debian using only the main repos. Don't use Flash Player. Gnash does the trick. All the same I need to send a pdf to a Windows users that needs to be edited..
<ubottu> raidmaster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Marcus> Biebian: Some applications use the username "root" as a reference, while some use the uid. I wouldn't recommend it, and you should ask someone else about what I am going to say, but just change "root" to something else in /etc/passwd
<BattlestarB> hey, i want to index every file on computer but unity only shows opened files, is there a way to index everyting (ubuntu 11.10)
<CoolCoder> Anyone help? I am not able to run openoffice. when I try to install it says new version is already installed. Its not getting on the menu may be libreoffice is already installed.  when i run the cmd "ooffice -writer %U" I am getting this message http://pastebin.com/H5YGZAke
<Biebian> _Marcus thank you that is helpfull I will test this out shortly
<mi3> hey xsl you have some conkys you would like to share with me?
<hatop> biebian: do not remove the root user. It is necessary to actually do things. You can add a "comment" but otherwise, please leave it alone.
<Tostada> Hi.. How do I search for text within files, system wide.? Thank you : )
<_Marcus> Biebian: take a backup of your machine first
<hatop> tostada: that depends on the type of file and if you like the command line.
<_Marcus> hatop: They dont want to remove it, just rename it.
<Biebian> bellman thank you too, my goal is to make sure my distro is as bieber based as possible
<BattlestarB> Tostada: i want to index everything, do you have a solution for that?
<llutz_> troll-tuesday, Biebian  .. take your fish and troll away <°))))><
<mi3> hahahaha
<_Marcus> llutz_: Don't give away fish, their for slapping people.
<mi3> this aint windows BattlestarB
<comunistu> how to display your open windows in all workspaces in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Myrtti> moving on and keeping to the topic, thank you
<RyanD> Is there a support channel for wu-ftpd, or am I locked into asking in here?
<mi3> you found that option _Marcus?
<BattlestarB> mi3: you are saying linux can't do that?
<_Marcus> mi3: I am going to install gnome from software center, and then uninstall Unity from software center.
<RyanD> Just want to lock a user in his home directory (it's a wordpress autoupdate login only, so only want it to see /var/www)
<hatop> if by index you mean search, then it does
<RyanD> via both SSH and wu-ftpd.
<mi3> BattlestarB I have no idea and have never tried that
<hatop> try the locate command
<Tostada> hatop I'm not very good with linux but I do know how to use the command line.. Right now I'm trying: grep -i -n ‘people123.com’ * but it doesn't do anything.
<mi3> _Marcus maybe you should use natty,ehh?
<_Marcus> RyanD: When you figure it out, can you help me do it D:
<hatop> tostada: is this in relation to apache logs?
<_Marcus> mi3: 11.04?
<BattlestarB> mi3: ok, it is possible actually
<mi3> yeah _Marcus
<_Marcus> mi3: Naw
<theadmin> Tostada: grep -R -H -F 'people123.com' /
<Tostada> No, somehow people123.com are pulling information from my computer using firefox.
<mi3> _Marcus, natty is for all those who are unity hater, no offense
<mi3> sorry *haters
<comunistu> how to display windows are open in all workspaces in Ubuntu 10.10?
<_Marcus> Tostada: Block them through your router.
<hatop> tostada: is this in relation to something being displayed on a webpage?
<_Marcus> mi3: I like 11.10, but I don't like Unity
<Tostada> Good idea.. thankyou.
<mi3> _Marcus, same goes for me, i hate unity [i mean why would someone introduce that in the name of usability?]
<_Marcus> mi3: It reminds me a lot of OS X though, so I like it a bit.
<mi3> BattlestarB, tell me about it
<Tostada> hatop No, this morning when I went to shut firefox for a reboot there was one tiny little window open.. it said transfering people123.com I've never been to people123.com
<theadmin> Tostada: Eh, just a random ad popup? Nothing to worry about.
<mi3> _Marcus, :( [never have a mac, so cant say :)]
<Tostada> Theadmin Thankyou, I'll try that.
<hatop> sounds like a browser flaw
<undersc_re> trying to install netgear WNA3100 wireless network usb on a dell D600 running 11.10.  I've waded through the sea of docs online, but somewhere I got my wires crossed.  Any tips to isolate the issue?  lsusb sees the device, nm-tool does not.
<Tostada> There was no ad in the window.
<_Marcus> Tostada: Did you install a Firefox extension lately?
<notwaffles> I'm trying to put together an upstart job to run browsermob-proxy but the stop command doesn't seem to work, does anyone have any experience with this?
<mi3> bye guys,have fun!
<Tostada> Nope.. but I did install all the security patches.
<_Marcus> Tostada: Well did you visit a site, and then see this people123 site?
<_Marcus> Tostada: Or did you just start up Firefox and see it
<realm174> Noob question: How can I copy a file from Ubuntu to a Windows shared *without* actually mounting the share? (to be used in a shell script)
<Tostada> No I had firefox running for probably 4 days.
<Oer> realm174, you cannot copy any file not without mounting.
<hatop> realm174: you could setup ftp? Otherwise, I think you have to mount the CFS share
<kernix> hi all
<comunistu> cum fac sa  se afiseze ferestrele deschise in toate spatiile de lucru in ubuntu 10.10?
<_Marcus> Tostada: No, listen. Did you see this "transfering data to people123.com" when you were on a website?
<sacarlson> realm174: Oer: you could share it over http with apache2 if so desired
<llutz_> realm174: use smbclient
<Somelauw> xpdf in ubuntu 11.4 just gives a segmentation fault. Ever after reinstalling.
<Tostada> Yes.. hotmail.com gmail.com and castanet.net
<comunistu> ubuntu romania
<realm174> thanks guys. The only reason why I don't want to mount is that the windows machine is not always on.
<_Marcus> Tostada: It's an advertisment, so everything is fine.
<realm174> llutz: I can do it by hand using sbmclient, I just have no idea what all to put in a sh script to do the same thing.
<_Marcus> Tostada: It's probally just getting information from your client, or sending it to your client, with Cross Site Scripting in JavaScript
<Tostada> Shouldn't people123.com show up in my history.?
<_Marcus> Tostada: Not with the way it's getting the information.
<_Marcus> Tostada: Read about JavaScript.
<keit> like my new gamepad? http://imagetoo.com/?v=448d129570.jpg
<joe_evans> p1
<Tostada> Okay, Thankyou very much..
<comunistu> how to display applications in all workspaces
<comunistu> ?
<g1c9> whatap homies -- I use ssh a ton but it always times out on me.. how do i set it to do some keep-alive thingy?
<llutz_> realm174: the same you do manually, you might replace filenames/pathes with varnames taken from commandline ($*)
<_Marcus> keit: Does it have USB support?
<realm174> llutz: oh, that simple... well, time for me to go give it a try then. thanks for the tip!
<RoK-Geppie> wavin :)
<Guest86239>  What are the top things you look for in a web designer??
<Nach0z> Guest86239: experience, and a lot of examples of past work.
<llutz_> !ot | Guest86239:
<ubottu> Guest86239:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest86239> Nach that is a pretty good one
<sorin_> how to display  open applications in all workspaces
<Guest40019> crunch
<RoK-Geppie> Hey guys, i need a bit of help, I'm trying to install the driver in ubuntu for mt geforce gt 430, how do i install?
<RoK-Geppie> I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<Trevor69420> RoK-Geppie, did u read the instructions for the driver?
<Trevor69420> does it have a native linux build?
<RoK-Geppie>  you mean 32 bit? yea
<sorin_> rok  run hardware driver
<RoK-Geppie> sorin, it doesnt find asnything for nvidia, so thats out
<Trevor69420> no i mean did you go online and see if it had a Linux driver?
<_Marcus> RoK-Geppie: It's 32-bit right?
<RoK-Geppie> oh yea, it has a driver, i dl'ed it right from nvidia
<RoK-Geppie> yea, its 32 bit
<_Marcus> RoK-Geppie: So what problem are you having then?
<sorin_> rok  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-295.20-driver.html
<RoK-Geppie> lol, I'm a mudduck to nvidia, I'm trying to install it, lol
<phrontist> does anyone know of an ubuntu package equivalent to the grdc (grand digital clock) on FreeBSD. It drew (with curses) a clock.
<_Marcus> sorin_: He has the driver already
<Trevor69420> RoK-Geppie, ok then wat have you done so far to install it?
<_Marcus> RoK-Geppie: The file you downloaded, what file extension is it?
<sorin_> run jokey
<Mech0z> how do you make ubuntu list all the drives in terminal?
<Mech0z> (So I can add them to a zfs pool)
<RoK-Geppie> well, i tried installing it by double clicking the file, and i tried running the install as root, but then it says it wont install with x server running
<Trevor69420> Mech0z, fdisk -l
<KM0201> *  sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> you have to use sudo
<SubjectOne> is there an extension , for an terminal to automaticly stay on-top ?
<raidmaster> Tostada you dont want to hit /dev or /proc try find ... -print0 | while IFS= read -rd '' f; do printf '%s\n' "${f##*/}"; done
<sorin_> rok----http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<martian> SubjectOne: you can right click the right corner of the window and select that option
<raidmaster> Still wondering if there is a pdf editor that is any good that is FOSS.
<RoK-Geppie> mine isnt called meerkat from what i seen, its called lynx for 10.04
<Trevor69420> RoK-Geppie, did you try going to terminal and typing ./NVIDIA-LINUX-X86-<version>
<Trevor69420> .run
<SubjectOne> yeah, but when closed, and reopenend, it didn't remember that setting
<RoK-Geppie> just ./nvidia-linux-x86-name?
<sipior> raidmaster: have you tried pdfedit?
<sorin_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Chipzzz> RoK-Geppie: you probably have to stop the x server first
<martian> SubjectOne: true. Check out the last reply to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/is-there-a-always-on-top-option-for-gnome-terminal-809611/
<raidmaster> sipior no but Ill take a look at it. Can I change spelling errors etc?
<sorin_> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<Somelauw> What is wrong with ubuntu 11.4. Why is my computer making so much noise?
<sipior> raidmaster: i imagine so.
<raidmaster> sipior thx
<sorin_> rok----http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<raidmaster> Somelauw try df -h and see how much ram you got
<RoK-Geppie> yea, how do i kk, ty sorin ;)
<raidmaster> Somelauw or just top
<martian> SubjectOne: so you could create a gnome-terminal session with a fixed window title, and then modify the shortcut and add "& wmctrl -r TitleName -b add,above" to the command
<RoK-Geppie> mmm, it doesnt show anything for stopping x server
<zagibu> Somelauw: Ubuntu has changed from electronic to mechanical computing in 11.4, which obviously produces more noise, but is less reliable and much slower
<SubjectOne> so i need an secondary application for that
<SubjectOne> thanx anyways
<Somelauw> raidmaster: 64% is used. How on earth is that possible?
<Chipzzz> RoK-Geppie: sudo service gdm stop
<raidmaster> RoK-Geppie not sure what UI you are using buy Ctrl + Alt backspace is the normal way of doing that.
<_Marcus> Somelauw: When was the last time you restarted your computer?
<Somelauw> _Marcus: About half an hour ago.
<raidmaster> Somelauw That is most likely just cached memory. Is your computer swapping?
<KM0201> RoK-Geppie: just make sure you know how to get back to X when you run that command
<raidmaster> Somelauw using swap that is.
<Somelauw> Right now Only weechat and firefox are open and some window manager and usual stuff.
<chuspisarmiento> hi, i got a issue, when my laptop is unplugged from power, my wireless card has a very low perfomance when i am working in ubuntu anyone has a idea about this?
<chuspisarmiento> electricidad
<RoK-Geppie> kk lol :)
<Mech0z> how do I make myself owner of a folder I just created (Its a ZFS pool)
<KM0201> chuspisarmiento: what is your wireless chipset.. it's probably one of those low poewr jobbies
<Trevor69420> KM0201, doesnt "startx" bring X back?
<raidmaster> Somelauw hit this cmd " free -m " and look if swap is 0
<KM0201> Trevor69420: i don't think so, because technically, X is still running
<Trevor69420> oh
<Chipzzz> Trevor69420: "sudo service gdm start" works
<Trevor69420> stopx
<Trevor69420> lol
<chuspisarmiento>  KM0201:09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Somelauw> raidmaster: swap is 0
<raidmaster> Somelauw if your swap is not 0 then you have a ram issue. Need more.
<raidmaster> OK well its not the ram
<KM0201> chuspisarmiento: weird, i have that on a laptop, and it works flawlessly
<Trevor69420> Mech0z, Did someone answer your ownership question?
<_Marcus> raidmaster: How much RAM is in your machine?
<Mech0z> Trevor69420 no
<Mech0z> is there no GUI for changing owner?
<KM0201> i thought linux support for ZFS was still very shaky
<chuspisarmiento> i had that issue a long time and its just in ubuntu i also had windows and works fine
<Trevor69420> Mech0z, try "chown <username> <filename>
<Trevor69420> sudp first tho
<Trevor69420> sudo*
<sipior> KM0201: works pretty well, actually
<asraniel_> hi. i have a bug that when i work with graphs in libreoffice calc, i have a very hight chance of freezing the whole deskopt. including the keyboard, i can't even ctrl+alt+f1 to a console. is this known? using kubuntu 11.10 (libreoffice is not a kde app, so thats why i'm asking here)
<_Marcus> Somelauw: how much RAM is in your machine
<Mech0z> KM0201 I am only doing it to miggrate data from my old solaris system to a ubuntu client
<_Marcus> raidmaster: Sorry 'bout that
<KM0201> sipior: does it?... i just remember a bunch of tools in #freenas talking about it
<raidmaster> _Marcus I use a OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS and don't want writes on it so I changed my fstab to put everything in RAM. I have 32GB
<KM0201> Mech0z: makes sense... i personally will wait for btrfs
<_Marcus> raidmaster: Heh, I meant Somelauw :P
<sipior> KM0201: release schedule is pretty conservative, but i've been pretty happy so far.
<Mech0z> KM0201 ``
<Mech0z> `what?
<Somelauw> Wait, why was I looking at df -h? free -m says only 574 is cached. df -h is my hard disk so that doesn't matter.
<KM0201> Mech0z: i mean, rather than trying to use zfs in Linux, i'll just wait for btrfs for Linux to be perfected (that was actually for sipior
<_Marcus> Somelauw: how much RAM is in your machine
<Somelauw> df -h doesn't display ram, but diskspace
<Somelauw> _Marcus: 1 gig.
<sipior> KM0201: enjoy the wait :-)
<Trevor69420> Mech0z, did that work?
<KM0201> Somelauw: free -m
<Mech0z> KM0201 what is btrfs?
<KM0201> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Mech0z> Trevor69420 one sec
<KM0201> Mech0z: think of it as a the linux version of ZFS
<Somelauw> Okay, it stopped making noise. I don't think anything is wrong.
<Mech0z> Trevor69420 seems like it did the trick :)
<raidmaster> Somelauw You can see how much RAM you have under total mem with "free -m"
<Mech0z> no Ijust wonder if I can access it inside openindiana
<Mech0z> KM0201 but isnt linux raid good enough?
<Somelauw> raidmaster: http://pastebin.com/x3jBFS2t
<KM0201> Mech0z: for me, yes... but.. some folks like the pool options/speed of ZFS/btrfs
<KM0201> Mech0z: i use Raid on my Linux server, it's yet to let me down
<Mech0z> I am trying to get raid5 software raid, that should be enough redundency for my private server
<Mech0z> then I can add a second drive to make it raid6 at some point
<raidmaster> Somelauw its all good. You got 4GB of RAM your not swapping.
<makara> I want to play Skyrim without dualbooting to Windows. What are my options? VBox DirectX drivers don't emulate 3D hardware acceleration well enough
<Mech0z> KM0201 shouldnt taht be fine, without a backup
<raidmaster> Somelauw your drive might be dieing?
<sipior> makara: just run windows for it. seriously, life is too short.
<KM0201> Mech0z: it suits me fine, but you know, some folks are never happy
<Somelauw> raidmaster: huh? Why would my drive be dying?
<Somelauw> dieing *
<Mech0z> KM0201 year thats what I said, but they didnt get that I didnt have backup of my data, but then I need twice as many disks aka $$$
<KM0201> Mech0z: right
<raidmaster> Somelauw they do that at times. You can use the SMART in your drive to see if it is OK.
<chris_99> i've just tried to upgrade ubuntu to the latest, and now i'm getting 'dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of dpkg-dev:'
<Somelauw> raidmaster: Why do you think my drive is dying?
<KM0201> Mech0z: but.. i have 2, 2tb drives on my server, and they are in Raid 1.. money for drives is not the issue for me, redundancy is
<chris_99> whenever i try and complete the upgrade
<Mech0z> KM0201 have thoguht about doing raid1 though, but thats still pretty expensive
<raidmaster> Somelauw weird sounds and slow you said
<Mech0z> KM0201 well I just bought 2 3tb as they had a cheap offer (very cheap in these times) and my 5 1 tb in raidz (raid5) are full
<Mech0z> but want to transfer the data from those drives to linux
<KM0201> good lord
<KM0201> 5, 1tb?
<KM0201> you must look at a lot of internet porn
<Mech0z> lol
<Trevor69420> i have 16 x 1TB drives
<Trevor69420> in RAID 10 though
<Somelauw> Just noisy actually. Speed is not a problem.
<Mech0z> so you get 8 disks space?
<raidmaster> Somelauw what DE are you using. Xfce, Gnome, Unity?
<Somelauw> Maybe it is an improvement against the heat.
<Trevor69420> 8 disks space?
<Trevor69420> you mean 8 TB of disk space
<Trevor69420> yes
<Mech0z> isnt raid10 8 disks with 8 disks redudency?
<Trevor69420> RAID 10 can be however many disks u use
<raidmaster> Somelauw install the Gnome tool Disk Utility and then go into SMART data. Will tell you if your disk is happy
<Somelauw> raidmaster: okay
<Trevor69420> if you have 20 disks in RAID 10 the stripes is across 10 of them
<Trevor69420> in RAID 10 you need an even number of disks
<Mech0z> yes
<Mech0z> what I meant
<Trevor69420> your space is half the total number cuz it's striped and mirrored
<Mech0z> same as raid1 just with the speed of raid0
<Trevor69420> well no
<Trevor69420> RAID 1 is fault tolerent
<Trevor69420> RAID 0 is not
<BattlestarB> i installed chromium through application center but it is v 17, why is that?
<Trevor69420> RAID 5 is just eh in my opinion
<Mech0z> you get the speed from raid0 and the redundency from raid1
<Mech0z> ?
<Trevor69420> when something goes wrong with RAID 5 it can be a pain to fix
<raidmaster> Trevor69420 10 really means RAID 1 and RAID 0.
<Mech0z> dont raid5 fix itself?
<Mech0z> if you just replace the drive
<Trevor69420> i get the striping of RAID 0 and the redundancy of RAID 1
<Trevor69420> yes I know raidmaster
<BattlestarB> i installed chromium through application center but it is v 17, why is that?
<raidmaster> Trevor69420 yes
<Trevor69420> it's RAID 1+0 i was answering Mech0z's quesstion
<Dante> Hey everyone I'm facing one of the weird and difficult to solve problems on my short ubuntu life, its about my internet connection on ubuntu 10.4, a wired connection, that works perfectly with the same hardware in windows, but in ubuntu its messy. I have lots of info about my system here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932983 just hoping there is someone able to tackle this one... and help me out
<roknir> i had my desktop icons hidden with /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop=false before upgrading to 11.10.  after upgrading, i want to see my desktop icons again, but /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop=true doesn't work.  how can i re-enable my desktop icons and the right click menu?
<Trevor69420> well yes Mech0z RAID 5 is self fixing but it's not as flexible as RAID 1 and it sufferes for major performance issues when degraded
<Trevor69420> it's also not cost effective when dealing with write intensive applications
<SubjectOne> ah crap, can you repeat your last sentence to me plz
<_Marcus> BattlestarB: Try getting it from the Chromium website
<Trevor69420> i also think RAID 5 is slower than RAID 10 at least in reading
<Trevor69420> but the write speed varies based on controller
<Trevor69420> all RAID has it's downsides
<compdoc> Trevor69420, raid 5 can be very fast - all depends on the controller
<Trevor69420> but i think RAID 10 has the least downsides
<_Marcus> !ot | All of your discussing RAID(5 > all)
<Trevor69420> that's what i said compdoc
<_Marcus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raidmaster> Dante I am guessing you have a Realtek chip? Test with lspci | grep --color Realtek
<Dante> raidmaster: yes, its a realtek
<roknir> does anyone know how to hide/show desktop icons in 11.10?
<raidmaster> Dante I'm on Debian atm but to get them work right you need to install firmware-realtek
<raidmaster> Dante personally I hate Realtek for using binary blobs.
<Dante> raidmaster: did u checked the post I made on the latest link, there is a lot of info on the commands I run. How can I install that firmware-realtek?
<raidmaster> Dante no Ill take a look at it now.
<pikeaero> beta 2.2 https://sourceforge.net/projects/opennicwizard/
<Girffe> Hey, I want to make a keyboard shortcut that types a special character when I use it
<Girffe> is this possible with the keyboard shotcut menu in ubuntu?
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to convert
<raidmaster> Dante looking at your eth0 it is obvious your router is acting as gateway. Is this cmd giving you the IP to your router too cat /etc/resolv.conf
<raidmaster> Dante and thus acting calling your DNS stuff
<Krissed> Hi guys. Having permissions problem. Ive got a MAC formated hdd connected via usb. I need to delete files from it (im in livecd mode ubuntu) how do i take ownership of the entire hdd ?
<Dante> raidmaster: yes it gives me the ip of my router
<Dante> raidmaster: I actually tried to set up OpenDNS, instead of my router IP in there, because I found it weird, but it didn't solve the problem
<Dante> raidmaster: I did it with gnome-netowrk-admin
<mmcji> how do i find the package version a .deb is built from.  i.e. not the ubuntu package version name, but the original source package revision?
<raidmaster> Dante one thing you can do is try plugging your computer right into your wall and see if it works. Could be your router has issues with ipv6
<raidmaster> Dante if your computer does work when by passing the router disable ipv6 (I do this any way for speed and privacy)
<Dante> raidmaster: my broadband company gave me this modified router, it acts as a modem dialing by itself
<Andrew131> How can I go back one version on the kernel?  I want to use 3.0.0-15 not 3.0.0-16
<Dante> raidmaster: so I can not connect without the router
<raidmaster> Dante ahh man. Your IPS are a bunch of morons. OK. The Maxim Transfer Units look OK at 1500. Looking
<Dante> raidmaster: I would disable IPv6 anyway, I have went to edit connection in gnome-network-admin, and then edited the eth0 connection, in the IPv6 option I have set Ignore
<Halexander9000> Help please?
<Dante> raidmaster: thanks in advance by your help, other guys just tryed to help me and they couldn't...
<raidmaster> Dante a good way to disable IPv6 is /etc/sysctl.conf
<raidmaster> then add this
<raidmaster> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<Dante> raidmaster: everything in that file is commented,
<raidmaster> Yeah just add the line on the bottom
<Dante> oks
<Dante> raidmaster: should I restart something?
<raidmaster> Dante yeah
<raidmaster> Dante there are cmds to do it but its faster and surer to just reboot.
<gmachine_24> I can't run  "jar"  - I get jar: command not found. I need to run "jar". Thx.
<Dante> raidmaster: rebooting :), I'm connected here from my laptop
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to convert
<Pici> Halexander9000: your question is getting cut off.
<Halexander9000> Hold on.
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors.
<Halexander9000> I tried to convert it using this guy's tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChgTqsZM6UM . Same result. Then I tried this guy http://www.markandey.com/2010/09/how-to-fix-ogv-file-to-upload-on.html . Exactly the same video errors. Those same tetris pieces of scrambled video data covering the text and edges of objects contained within the video. I really need some advice on how to convert it properly. Help please?
<FloodBot1> Halexander9000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halexander9000> How about now?
<grex25> Try Kdenlive ;)
<Kus> I have a network-manager issue.
<Kus> In the manager i can't find my ip on 11.10, but on my other laptop with 10.10 I get it.
<raidmaster> Halexander9000 OpenShot is a joke. Try Kdenlive.
<grex25> Kus open a terminal and type: ifconfig
<gmachine_24> Kus - can't you just click on "Connection Information" ??
<raidmaster> Halexander9000 made a video that I put on youtube that should help you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0IDV6r-bCI
<Kus> grex25: gmachine_24, it can connect to other wifi networks, but not to mine.
<raidmaster> Halexander9000 I am a dev on ffmpeg
<gmachine_24> Kus, oh.
<Halexander9000> Hold on. Ffmpeg won't work.
<Halexander9000> That first guy used it as part of his script.
<raidmaster> Halexander9000 I wrote an automagic script that will compile and install ffmpeg from git. x264 and well everything.
<Krissed> Anyone familiar with issues regarding macOS formated HDD which i cant optain write permissions to ?
<raidmaster> Halexander9000 here is the script http://pastebin.com/uHZx6wJR
<Halexander9000> Raidmaster, I already have ffmpeg on my computer.
<Halexander9000> All I'm saying is that it's output is full of video errors.
<grex25> Kus: Did you try to reset your router? Also delete your connection details
<yassine> moe.Yassine
<onryo> Halexander9000 not sure how the Ubuntu repos bundle ffmpeg. Do you have x264 and all the stuff around?
<lorrien3> dasd
<Halexander9000> Do you understand me, onryo.
<Halexander9000> I don't know what you're talking about.
<onryo> Halexander9000 just tell me what you want to do. Ill give you the cmd
<Halexander9000> I'm trying to remove a faulty ppa entry. What's the opposite of this command? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<kk23> i try to install linux and appear a message disk is not readable how to fix it without loss data?
<Pici> Halexander9000: remove the offending file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<grex25> Halexander9000: You can remove it via Ubuntu Software Center
<Halexander9000> Pici: Your command was wrong.
<Dante> raidmaster is still not working properly
<onryo> Halexander9000 go into /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the ppl. Make sure there is nothing there about his ppl in in .list.d too
<onryo> Halexander9000 then do a sudo update
<Halexander9000> There is no .list.d file
<Pici> Halexander9000: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a directory, not a file.
<Halexander9000> Gedit says it's a directory.
<onryo> Halexander9000 good. But first I would do a apt-get remove --purge crap-program
<Pici> Halexander9000: And each time you use add-apt-repository, it creates a new file for that repo.
<Halexander9000> It's try Ubuntu Software Center.
<Halexander9000> I see Pici. Sorry for the missunderstanding.
<Halexander9000> Alright.
<Halexander9000> So, I'll see what Kdenlive can do.
<onryo> Halexander9000 then a apt-get moo
<benbloom_> why would Phonon suddenly show "PulseAudio Sound Server" as the only output option in kubuntu? I had everything configured perfectly (multiple output devices), and now it's just switched all devices to P.A.S.S., and gives no other options
<Halexander9000> Onryo, I removed the offending ppa using Ubuntu Software Center.
<Tostada> theadmin I've been messing around with that grep command that you pasted for me. This is the result. I get about 20 of these with various locations:  /etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory
<onryo> Halexander9000 OK I was thinking you would purge everything but sure that works.
<jtrucks> how do you update to a new maintenance release? (i.e. I'm on 10.04.3 and want to update to 10.04.4?)
<Tostada> about 5 of these: /lib/init/rw/sdp: No such device or address
<zee> Hi, I need help on Ubunto. Anyone could help me?
<Halexander9000> onryo: I didn't want to purge everything. I still have other entries in there that I don't know if it's such a good thing to remove. But I know this, the one I wanted to remove caused errors. No errors now.
<Tostada> and a couple like this: /dev/nvidia0: Invalid argument
<onryo> zee sure the magic is apt-get moo
<onryo> Halexander9000 OK.
<onryo> Halexander9000 if you want to convert a file just do this ffmpeg -i moviein.ave -acoded copy -vcodec copy moiveOut.mkv. Of course the in does not need to be avi and the out mkv
<bitboy> my friends mac has gesture recognition on his touchpad, im using ubuntu on a toshiba from 2009. can i do two finger scrolling and such
<onryo> Halexander9000 file -> movie I should say
<danileigh79> bitboy: only if the touchpad itself has multi touch
<bitboy> danileigh79: how can i check for that?
<danileigh79> bitboy: what model tosiba?
<danileigh79> bitboy: toshiba
<onryo> Dante you still there? Was wondering if the ipv6 thing I gave  you worked?
<bitboy> Satellite L505D-S5965
<bitboy> danileigh79:
<danileigh79> bitboy: lemme check, brb
<Dante> onryo wow you canged your nick, I thought you have left, well not actually still showing problems
<Dante> onryo: wow you canged your nick, I thought you have left, well not actually still showing problems
<Halexander9000> onryo: Listen please. I tried to use this guy's tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChgTqsZM6UM because he made a script for nautilus that as far as I understand does the same thing you said using a nice little interface automatically for me. It garbles me video data. Not beyond recognition, but it's unbearable to watch.
<onryo> Dante yeah I am known by most as Onryo
<danileigh79> bitboy: No, it's not multi-touch, sorry
<onryo> Dante so the addition of net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf fixed the problem?
<bitboy> danileigh79: okay bummer thanks so much for your help
<danileigh79> bitboy: no prob
<hgggggg> HI
<onryo> Dante was thinking that if there is still any issue we could change your DNS resolving so you are not at the mercy of your ISP.
<SubjectOne> gnome-terminal --geometry=100x20+660+600 && wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b add,above  ( it won't work ) anybody seeing my syntax error ?
<Halexander9000> Ok, I installed Kdenlive from USC. This is the error message I get when I run it.
<Dante> onryo: what would be the best way to set that up
<Halexander9000> Fatal Error MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install.
<Dante> onryo: I'm up to use opendns or anything
<Halexander9000> Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed.
<Halexander9000> What's that and how can I fix it?
<Dante> onryo: if the problem is the dns, shouldn't direct ip connection work perfectly without hessitation? what about if I try that?
<onryo> Dante yes you are correct that an IP should work perfectly since you are not doing a look up then.
<onryo> Dante I am guessing you are still having problems with your Internet?
<shade34321> I was wondering if anybody could tell me what /var/log/consoles is for?
<Dante> onryo: yhea, the same behaviour when browsing, 1 of 4 or 5 requests works, and then it works for a few seconds again
<Yozap> Hello, can anyone recommend a good C/C++ editor?
<shade34321> and what should I do if it's it taking up most of my /var space
<cemycc> ? clone
<onryo> Dante try installing wireshark and see what is going on.
<cemycc> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cemycc> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<onryo> Dante there is that nightmare junk that Ubuntu uses with mDNS that your router might not like. Avahi
<zykotick9> SubjectOne: the && isn't going to work like you want.  Try "gnome-terminal .... -e wmctrl ..."
<Dante> onryo: sudo apt-get install wireshark?
<SubjectOne> -e ?
<onryo> Dante yup
<SubjectOne> j
<onryo> Dante then pick eth0 when it starts up and you can see every little packet etc.
<SubjectOne> hmm, zykotick9, nope won't work
<Halexander9000> onryo: Ok, I installed Kdenlive from USC. This is the error message I get when I run it.
<SubjectOne> ; || && won't work
<Halexander9000> onryo: Fatal Error MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install.
<Halexander9000> onryo: Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed.
<SubjectOne> hmm, but the wmctrl -l does work and gives me the Terminal listed
<SubjectOne> verry strange problem
<Halexander9000> onryo: Could you please help me fix it?
<Halexander9000> I already tried this http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/mlts-sdl-module-not-found-0 but I can't find the file. Manually or with the aid of the rm command in terminal.
<onryo> Halexander9000 ? Weird. What version of GNU/Linux you using. I know ubuntu but is it 11.04?
<Halexander9000> onryo: How can I find out?
<onryo> uname -a
<onryo> just tell me the kernel name
<Halexander9000> Linux halexander9000-904HD 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:50:54 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<zykotick9> SubjectOne: so sorry, i assumed (incorrectly) that wmctrl was a terminal program you where trying to run.  My bad, ignore me ;)
<Halexander9000> onryo: Was that helpful?
<Dante> onryo: give me a sec and I will just try it
<onryo> Halexander9000 yeah you are using the newest Ubuntu.
<Halexander9000> onryo: And that's a problem because... ?
<onryo> Halexander9000 No that should not be a problems at all.
<SubjectOne> wmctrl is a app for controlling via cli open-applications like possitions etc..
<Halexander9000> So, why can't I find that file so I can remove it and make KDenLive work?
<SubjectOne> what i want is that my Terminal in Gnome, when started is alway on-top stated
<Halexander9000> onryo: ^
<onryo> Halexander9000 After you removed your ppa did you do an apt-get  update?
<Halexander9000> Yes.
<Halexander9000> onryo: What does that have to do with the current issue?
<ungagnigna> ciao
<onryo> Halexander9000 sounds like that ppa dropped its own dependency that is still causing a collision
<RxDx> please, i have a notebook with nvidia optimus.. which program should i choose: ironhide or bumblebee?
<ungagnigna> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Halexander9000> onryo: Well that's peachy. Please tell me you can help me.
<onryo> Halexander9000 what was the ppa that you had used?
<Halexander9000> onryo: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<onryo> Halexander9000 handbrake is nice. Dev dropped it last year but good. Anyway to make things easy try the program bitbleach and do a system clean
<Halexander9000> onryo: That program sounds awful. I'll do it!
<Dante> onryo: its taking kind of long  to install wireshark since it looses connection and restart again, but its going forward
<onryo> Dante sounds like your net is really SLOW
<Dante> onryo: its download at 13kb per second.... usually I download at 200kb/sec
<Halexander9000> onryo: USC can't find bitbleack
<Halexander9000> onryo: USC can't find bitbleach*
<onryo> Halexander9000 bitbleach sry
<Halexander9000> onryo: Yes, bitbleach, it can't find it.
<Halexander9000> onryo: You were right the first time.
<onryo> Halexander9000 Ill look in my repo.
<Pici> onryo, Halexander9000: the package name is bleachbit
<Halexander9000> Psh, well there's your problem onryo.
<onryo> Pici I compile my from http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/
<onryo> Pici thx for the head up
<Halexander9000> Onryo: Installing bleachbit...
<starn> ok google's not helped me.. but i am having issue with ALL AUDIO playing from both headphones and speakers when headphones connect... i'd be happy with music going to speakers.. but the rest of the audio i don't... realtek hardware.
<Zal> starn, have you tried fiddling with a mixer?
<starn> Zal: very much so,,
<onryo> gf is here. Going to grab some dinner.
<Halexander9000> Great... Pici, how do I do a System wipe with BleachBit?
<starn> i've tried.. pulseaudio preferences as well... and the other mixer for pulse... pavucontrol.
<SteveBell> hi all. trying to setup a samsung ml-1520 printer under latest ubuntu. total linux noob so no experience at all. can someone help me out?
<SteveBell> found this page, not sure what to do with it: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-1520
<Zal> SteveBell, make sure cups is running, then visit http://localhost:631 in your favorite web browser.
<eQuiNoX__> is there anyway i can configure totem media player so that i can have multiple instances of the same to run?
<SteveBell> zal how can I see if cups is running?
<Zal> SteveBell, sorry, I'm not familiar enough yet with ubuntu's service scripts to answer that one well.
<starn> Zal: any ideas??
<SteveBell> ok, well it's a hint for me to start with.
<SteveBell> thx
<Zal> starn, eh, stop using pulseaudio? That's the only thing I would think to try.
<starn> well i believe my audio player uses alsa.. and even if i tell teamspeak to use alsa it doesn't have effect.
<Zal> starn, I mean, I *hear* how cool it is, but it seems to cause a lot of problems. Maybe they've fixed all that recently, I dunno
<Krissed> Would anyone happen to know how to alter the permissions for a mac hdd ? i cant delete any files from it
<Zal> starn, hm, ok
<Krissed> lol Hjemmeplejen. awsome name
<Zal> Krissed,
<Zal> oops
<Krissed> yea
<Zal> Krissed, how are you mounting it?
<bluefrog> Krissed, it may be mounted read only in which case you will not be able to change
<cordyceps> The bios clock is correct but whenever I boot ubuntu it's out by exactly 7 hrs -- which just happens to be the distance from here to Greenwich. How to fix? pls
<Krissed> zal via usb. since im in ubuntu live (gotta move files before installing) its just being automounted
<Krissed> even when doing a sudo nautilus i cant delete any files
<helmut_> hi
<Krissed> hi helmut
<zykotick9> cordyceps: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" might work
<chipotle> how do i compile a tar.gz package; i can't get it through my package manager?
<Zal> Krissed, I suppose automount will use your /etc/fstab parameters. You can configure it there to mount rw, with appropriate uid, gid, and umask options. See "man mount" and "man fstab" for details. Ubuntu may have some graphical interface to ease this process, I don't know.
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | chipotle
<ubottu> chipotle: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Companion> tar -xvf Krissed.tar.gz
<pengw>  hi all
<pengw> i have  a question
<Companion> pengw, shoot it
<zykotick9> chipotle: if you use checkinstall above instead of the regular method you'll be able to uninstall it through regular means (this is a BIG advantage)
<Companion> pengw, and you already asked
<pengw> i try to do md5sum and then use diff to cmp it but i dont know how
<LjL> chipotle: a .tar.gz is just a compressed archive. you use tar like you've been told, then you read the instructions inside it (usually a README or INSTALL file). are you sure the software you want isn't available as an Ubuntu package, though?
<pengw> can i use diff to cmp a txt with the the txt in a file? i mean is that diff only able to cmp file with file?
<cordyceps> zykotick9: nope, same old same old
<zykotick9> cordyceps: well either your timezone is not set, your your clock is set to use UTC instead of local time.  Sorry, not sure how ubuntu deals with that.  Good luck.
<starn> i know under connector i see analog output and analog headphones.
<LjL> pengw: diff compares files, but you can do "diff <(echo text) file", that's a standard bash thing (if i've got the syntax right)
<fairuz_> Does apt-cacher has a build-in monitor to see how much space the cache has taken or what are the packages that are cached?
<pengw> thx i will try it
<cemycc> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, I have set the wireless network in install configuration and now i see a empty screen on installer for more than 3mins ?
<mace> hi folks. i'm trying to find a mirror for intrepid packages, but not having a lot of luck, any ideas?
<Frogzilla> Anybody here have any clue on how to use PPTPD please PM me
<urfr332gO> mace, you have 9.10 running?
<LjL> mace: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<patients> command to  open url remotely using ssh...
<cordyceps> my actual local time now is what tzdata calls greenwich time and vice versa. I have to  use Time & Date utility to reset it.
<mace> LjL: tried that, but it only appeared to have cd images etc, not packages?
<zykotick9> fairuz_: not sure, but the old school method would be something like "du -sh /var/cache/apt-cacher"
<mace> LjL: ignore me :)
<LjL> mace: it has packages
<chipotle> LjL: yes i'm positive
<Frogzilla> I installed PPTPD (apt-get install pptpd) and it wasnt working propperly so I rm -rfv /etc/ppp/ thinking that file was generated by pptpd, where can I get the /etc/ppp/ file back and its contents?
<mace> urfr332gO: customer does; i need to migrate them to something up to date
<mace> LjL: cheers, ta
<fairuz_> zykotick9: thanks. Btz, just found it. sudo /usr/share/apt-cacher/apt-cacher-report.pl  :)
<patients> command to  open url remotely using ssh...
<chipotle> where should i put the package to compile, LjL ?
<urfr332gO> mace, there is a end of life upgrade would yo like a link?
<urfr332gO> you*
<LjL> chipotle: anywhere in your home directory
<Frogzilla> I installed PPTPD (apt-get install pptpd) and it wasnt working propperly so I rm -rfv /etc/ppp/ thinking that file was generated by pptpd, where can I get the /etc/ppp/ file back and its contents?
<mace> urfr332gO: nah, ta; tbh i'm probably going to migrate them to debian with a clean install
<urfr332gO> mace, cool so you understand why there is no repo available per-say. :)
<lollipopp> hi, im trying to set up a daap server (forked-daapd), how can i give the server the permissions to access my music direktory? error message is: "could not dereference: Permission denied"
<patients> command to  open url remotely using ssh...
<mace> urfr332gO: of course :) actually what i'm doing is sticking munin on the old box so i can get a gauge as to what the new box needs to look like
<fairuz_> Anyone have any idea why I got no output (the screen blanked) after the kernel is booting?
<chipotle> how do i add a ppa to ubuntu?
<gao> kkkk
<fairuz_> But if I boot from the recovery menu, it's good
<fairuz_> !ppa | chipotle
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | fairuz_
<ubottu> chipotle: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gao> jest tu jakiś polonus?
<ubottu> fairuz_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chipotle> fairuz_: how do i write this ppa in sudo apt-get-repository? https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<gao> viv la polonez!!!
<gao> xxx
<chipotle> fairuz_: got it
<fairuz_> zykotick9: I will take a look at it. Thanks
<gao> dołączył, opuścił, co za świry...
<gao> jest ktoś z Polski? Może być ostatecznie nawet pedałłłł, brrrr
<pangolin> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest22817> how do i get from :/home$  to :/home$ /sidney
<LjL> Guest22817: cd sidney
<Guest22817> No such file or directory
<LjL> Guest22817: well, it does have to exist. also to be accurate, ":/home$ /sidney" makes no sense, i just interpreted it as "/home/sidney$"
<zykotick9> Guest22817: if you are sidney just type "cd" to get to your home
<JohnNapster> hello
<Krissed> Hmm can you convert a mac hdd (guess its hfsplus) to ext or ntfs without losing the files ?
<Guest22817> zykotick9, there is a file in sidney called cc i was trying to get to
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to convert
<zykotick9> Guest22817: sorry, i'm still not sure what path you want, or what you really want to do.
<arand> Krissed: I think there are few filesystem which can be converted like that.
<arand> Krissed: ext -> ext+1 -> btrfs is the only one I know off of the top of my head
<Guest22817> i want to cd to the folder in home / sidney called cc
<Krissed> arrand well basicly i inherited a portable 1.5gb hdd stuffed with movies and what else. except my uncle had a mac.. im into linux. not macOS. and i need to access the files to delete some of them
<Guest22817> hope that makes sense
<zykotick9> Guest22817: paths to not have space in them.  do you want "cd /home/sidney/cc" (if cc is a directory)
<Zaitzev> hello
<Zaitzev> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 :)
<Guest22817> /home/sidney/cc
<Zaitzev> how come desktop icons aren't visible?
<Halexander9000> Help please?
<DaZ> how about cd /home/sidney/cc ? :f
<om26er> Zaitzev, desktop icons? can you show a screenshot?
<Krissed> zaotzev thats cause it all went to hell with unity.. fortunatly you can get it to look like gnome 2 with gnome3
<Zaitzev> om26er: yeah I would like to have desktop icons
<Zaitzev> Krissed: is that so..
<Krissed> zaitzev my advise is to look at gnome-fallback
<Zaitzev> i don't have to have it ofc
<JohnNapster> where can i get the sourc code for update-manager package?
<Zaitzev> and for some reason newly installed programs doesn't appear in the Alt-Tab list
<om26er> Zaitzev, drag from dash and drop over desktop
<Krissed> zaitzev i recommend you start by installing synaptic and get gnome-fallback and switch to that
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: assuming update-manager is the package name "sudo apt-get source update-manager" might work
<Zaitzev> om26er: doesn't work, the icon just pops back into dash
<JohnNapster> thanks
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to convert
<zykotick9> Halexander9000: option 1 - use a different video editor that supports .ogv   option 2 - use ffmpeg to convert to a format OpenShot can use
<Halexander9000> zykotick9: Option 2 is out of discussion, since the first tutorial uses that.
<Halexander9000> Option 1 - KDenLive won't even start.
<Halexander9000> MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install. Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed.
<VIPER-II> Is there any Mailclient capable of automagically downloading the attachments of a mail to a specified directory every 15 minutes?
<Halexander9000> Any idea on how to fix that? I've been through the forum. Nothing really of use there.
<zykotick9> Halexander9000: be aware ffmpeg has LOTS of options, you probably should dicard it based on one tutorial.  good luck.
<om26er> Zaitzev, seems its working for me
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<Zaitzev> om26er: hm, ok
<Zal> VIPER-II, not sure, but my bet would be mutt
<om26er> though I use 12.04 but nothing have changed on that front between these two releases
<Zephyr> hey
<chipotle> where's the gui to add or remove repositories?
<om26er> chipotle, software-properties-gtk
<Krissed> chipotle uhmm yes in synaptic you can
<Krissed> its gui
<VIPER-II> Zal: mutt ?
<VIPER-II> Zal: I'll go sniff...
<noel_g> How can I determine how my terminal settings are being set?  in ~/ I have .bashrc and .profile my settings for PS1 were in .profile and recently I did something and now getting default PS1. tried renamind .bashrc to .bashrc_OLD but still not working
<zykotick9> VIPER-II: mutt is an amazing terminal based mail client, no idea if it does what you want though
<Zal> VIPER-II, ... no pun intended? ;-)
<chipotle> Krissed: i don't see the repos added in apt/sources.lst?
<RandLAT> Bash completion is broken on my Ubuntu Desktop 11.10 and I can I recreate the issue at will: if I manually type "git branch -v" a letter at a time, I get the result I want. if I manually type "git br" then press tab whch complete "anch" and finish with " -v" somehow somewhere it kicks me out of the current directory hence the command (git branch -v) fails
<Zal> noel_g, read "man bash", search for "INVOCATION"
<SubjectOne> is there a way to dock a gnome-terminal to the background ( without the usage of compiz ? )
<VIPER-II> zykotick: i'll go sniff for it.
<VIPER-II> thanks   :)
<dlentz> Halexander9000, do you have this file?: /usr/lib/mlt/libmltsdl.so
<Krissed> chipotle Settings > arcive (or so i think it says in english. im using danish ubuntu=
<Guest22817> I'm installing conky to use the make command do I point to one of the files  suck conky-all.install?
<Guest22817> such as
<xrdodrx> Guest22817, why don't you just install the version in Ubuntu's repositories?
<zykotick9> Guest22817: (i'm not clear on what you said above)  are you using "make" to install conky?  Why? it's in the repo.
<BattlestarB> can you enter "room lists" with empathy?
<BattlestarB> i can't open the room list with empathy? how about you?
<SubjectOne> aha found it, with devilspie
<Guest22817>  sorry i have the basic conky installed this is conky colors
<zykotick9> BattlestarB: my personal recommendation would be to use IM clients for IM, and IRC clients for IRC.
<BattlestarB> zykotick9: what do ou suggest?
<Halexander9000> dlentz: Hold on, I think I solved the issue by installing the program from terminal. It says I need to upgrade MLT
<BattlestarB> on ubuntu
<zykotick9> BattlestarB: xchat for GUI, irssi for termianl
<BattlestarB> ok thanks
<Zal> what native tool(s) does Ubuntu come with for building debs?
<zykotick9> Zal: for personal use or to distribute?
<alfredo> hola
<Zal> zykotick9, what factors does that choice affect?
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | Zal this is only good for personal use
<ubottu> Zal this is only good for personal use: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<alfredo> necesito hacer un script para agregar desde consola addons de firefox, tengo problemas con eso ayuda
<Pici> !es | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zal> zykotick9, I'm familiar with checkinstall. I'm not necessarily starting with source tarballs. I need to build .debs for arbitrary items
<alfredo> gracias
<zykotick9> Zal: good luck, i'm no help then.
<starn> if someone was to break their sound in ubuntu how would one revert backwards to when it was kinda working??
<Zal> zykotick9, thanks for the tip anyhow, I do like checkinstall :-)
<Pici> Zal: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide , as well as #ubuntu-packaging
<zykotick9> starn: gnu/linux doesn't have a "system restore" like windows does
<Zal> Pici, thanks
<starn> zykotick9: so i am screwed?
<zykotick9> starn: no, you just need to "fix" it
<starn> i dunno how.
<Zal> actually, alsactl does have "restore", but it only works if you save the configuration somewhere first.
<Zal> and that's only alsa
<zykotick9> starn: well this is the right place to be then.
<starn> i do need to upgrade to x64...... it's not detecting all my ram anyways haha...
<mister2> hey guys, i just tried to install a bunch of deb files and didn't have the dependencies and was offline. I tried to use aptoncd but that didn't really work for me. is there a simple way to remove the broken packages so i can move the debs to the cache and then install it with apt-get?
<zykotick9> starn: can you give details of what you did, or what is happening?  DON'T reply to me
<zykotick9> starn: you can't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, reinstall would be required for that
<starn> install alsa drivers for ALC1200 audio.. [my sound card]
<starn> i know zykotick9...
<Trevor69420> starn: if u reinstall to 64-bit the problem u are having with the sound may be null ;-)
<starn> Trevor69420: i am running on no sleep.. does that mean gone? haha
<mister2> hey guys, i just tried to install a bunch of deb files and didn't have the dependencies and was offline. I tried to use aptoncd but that didn't really work for me. is there a simple way to remove the broken packages so i can move the debs to the cache and then install it with apt-get?
<Trevor69420> no starn
<Trevor69420> it means the problem might be gone not the sound
<Trevor69420> it will revert back to the way it was before you did whatever you did
<Polah> Are there any solutions to the kernel power issues from 2.6 through to 3.0?
<milen8204> !no unity
<zykotick9> !notunity > milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204, please see my private message
<starn> well Trevor69420 my issue at first was sound came through both my headphones and speakers at same time... i tried fixing that... now i have no sound at all....
<Trevor69420> how did u try fixing it?
<starn> by installing the alsa drivers for my audio device...
<Trevor69420> bbiab i gotta get a sandwich i'm starving here
<milen8204> zykotick9: thanks
<starn> ok Trevor69420...    also guys.. i'm gonna lay down.. i'll try thinking about how to fix what i did.. if i can't think of a solution i'll be back.. but i'm to sick to be sitting here.
<urfr332gO> mister2, back track your installs and remove them, no real answer here, linux does not have a revert to earlier version.
<mister2> urfr332g0 i don't follow what you're saying. i have a folder of debs, and i just tried to install them all, some of them are broken, i'd like to run a command with apt-get or something to remove the ones that have unmet dependencies
<zykotick9> mister2: are you online now?  have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<mister2> zykotick9 i don't want to download ~300 mb of package files, i'm on satellite internet which blows
<rusty149> Hi, I can't mount an Apple hard drive in Ubuntu desktop. It is not on any device list. I can't see any errors in dmesg. Any ideas on how to access it?
<mister2> i can do it tonight, but i'd rather just do it as i want the programs. i was under the impression aptoncd would grab all the dependencies for me as well, but it did not
<Nach0z> rusty149: internal or external?
<rusty149> Nach0z: internal Hitachi Sata 250 GB
<rusty149> Nach0z: 2.5"
<Nach0z> hrm. so it's an IDE drive
<noel_g> Zal  got it working, thanks
<Nach0z> or no?
<Zal> noel_g, excellent
<Nach0z> wait no. sata. 2.5" not meaning the 2.5 ide. Um, have you tried mounting your /dev/sd* devices?
<rusty149> Nach0z: Technically SCSI SATA i think
<Nach0z> as in, checking for /dev/sdb and what not? it might not be in a device list but sometimes you just gotta mount /dev/sdb to something
<rusty149> Nach0z: There are 2 /dev/sd entries for a and b. Both accounted for as internal drive and usb
<Nach0z> hm....
<yun_> join/ #ubuntu.fr
<sun_devil> using chmod, how would you change the permissions for a file to -rwxr-x---   ?
<zykotick9> rusty149: are you restarting system after attaching SATA drive?
<Nach0z> rusty149: have you tried mounting the hard drive on a different machine? might be a faulty drive
<urfr332gO> yun_, /join
<rusty149> Nach0z: It hangs for about 2 minutes on bios boot
<Cognitive> Hi everyone. Trying to get compiz up and running on Xubuntu. I installed nvidia-current and it works fine (I get full resolution and everything) but whenever I run nvidia-xconfig and generate a xorg.conf the system crashes.
<rusty149> zykotick9: Yes, attached before boot
<Nach0z> heh. Didn't mean BOOTING it, rusty149, I mean mounting it as a secondary drive on another machine
<zykotick9> rusty149: ok, just checking
<Cognitive> does compiz force using xorg.conf?
<iceroot> Cognitive: no
<rusty149> Nach0z: It failed to boot in the Mac that it comes from. I attached it to my Ubuntu PC hoping to recover the files like I would for an ntfs or ext drive. But it is not even recognised, so I have not attempted to mount it yet
<zykotick9> Cognitive: are you sure your nvidia card is supported by nvidia-current vs. the old drivers?
<Cognitive> iceroot: well, it won't run giving me an error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" followed by Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<Cognitive> zykotick9, I searched a LOT but it's a new card. Nothing shows up on google
<urfr332gO> Cognitive, have you looked on the web for tutorials on your release and compiz?
<Cognitive> it's geforce GT 635M
<Cognitive> urfr332gO, i've been googling for the past few days
<Nach0z> rusty149: hm. I honestly don't know how to fix that. sounds like hardware failure to be perfectly honest.
<CT1> Hi.  Is there a way to look for a dhcp server on the network at boot and if there isn't one, start dhcp server?  (It's for my NAS device, I want it to be a dhcp server when it boots *only* if there isn't one already on the network) Any tips on what to google?
<Cognitive> anyway, the problem seems to be a combination of compiz, xorg.conf and nvidia-current
<bzimmerly> rusty149: try "sudo lshw | less" and search for the string "Disk" ... does it display at all?
<Cognitive> urfr332gO, by the way, after installing nvidia-current I get full resolution. Isn't that an indicator that the driver is supported?
<zykotick9> Cognitive: you weren't kidding about results be thin for that card ;)  good luck man.
<urfr332gO> Cognitive, I know nothing about nividia.
<rusty149> bzimmerly: Nach0z: I can't see it in there either.
<Cognitive> urfr332gO, regardless, I would assume if I reboot and everything works fine and dandy (without xorg.conf) then why would it "not" be supported
<rusty149> bzimmerly: Nach0z: Are there any other low level list commands I can run to rule out OS solutions
<urfr332gO> Cognitive, so you want me to confirm what I don't know, yeah sure. :)
<Nach0z> rusty149: not that I'm aware of, sorry. I really don't know. sudo fdisk -l should list all drives that the OS sees
<okum> good, free, simple video editor for ubuntu 11.10?
<zykotick9> Cognitive: when you don't have xorg.conf in place, try "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section, and the kernel driver in use line, i imagine it's gonna say nouveau instead of nvidia
<rusty149> Nach0z: tried fdisk teskdisk mount parted lshw dmesg
<bzimmerly> rusty149: okay ... yeah, I don't think the disk is responding to the controller. (shrugged shoulders)
<cemycc> I have installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and my wireless network is set as Unmanaged and I can't connect to internet
<sun_devil>   Its a file rwx = 7,  r-x =5,  --- = 0,   so chmod 750  I want the permissions as -rxwxr-x---
<zykotick9> cemycc: remove the wireless from /etc/network/interfaces
<rusty149> bzimmerly: Nach0z: Thanks anyway
<Cognitive> zykotick9: output is : "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" followed by "Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb"
<bzimmerly> rusty149: You're welcome. Good luck man.
<Cognitive> zykotick9: do you think I should just rename the driver to nouveau in xorg.conf?
<zykotick9> Cognitive: well, that's the nvidia driver then!  so i was wrong.  not sure how that's possible without xorg.conf
<uykusuz> hello, can i ask for help about "restarting compiz" here?
<zykotick9> Cognitive: NO, you probably want nvidia over nouveau
<Cognitive> zykotick9: I'm chatting with you right now on full resolution on my computer booting without xorg.conf
<Cognitive> all that I did was to install nvidia-current
<zykotick9> Cognitive: that's a mystery to me.  Good luck.
<fabio> hi guys
<cemycc> zykotick9: same
<fabio> im using ubuntu server lastest version and ive installed X window manager and gnomw
<fabio> gnome
<fabio> but when i start gnome says failed to load session ubuntu
<urfr332gO> cemycc, run lspci in the terminal and find the card and post it.
<rusty149> fabio: have you installed ubuntu-desktop package?
<cemycc> urfr332gO, Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<fabio> rusty149,  yes i have installed with this command apt-get install gdm
<zykotick9> fabio: gdm is not gnome
<Cognitive> zykotick9: by the way, search the hardware it seems I have to VGA controllers: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) AND 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 124d (rev a1)
<Cognitive> is this normal?
<Cognitive> to/two
<fabio> zykotick9, huh?
<zykotick9> Cognitive: AHHH you have one of those hybrid cards
<zykotick9> fabio: gdm is Gnome Display Manager, it's not the entire Gnome DE
<Cognitive> zykotick9: what's a hybrid card?
<rusty149> fabio: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fabio> ok
<Shambat> having some problems with my user. I seem to have lost my sudo rights or something. I found out when I tried editing an Apache vhost: sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/siteA. I get the following error: Sorry, user shambat is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/siteA' as root on homebox. What could I have done to do this, and how can I fix it?
<zykotick9> Cognitive: intel/nvidia thing... you need some special software to use that properly i believe
<krycek> type users
<Shambat> krycek, that for me?
<rusty149> Shambat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Cognitive> zykotick9: oh boy, definitely not available on linux right?
<cemycc> urfr332gO, zykotick9 I have restarted the laptop and now is working. thanks for the help
<krycek> Shambat: yes, try it
<Oer> Cognitive, check out bumbleblee >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Nach0z> I really dislike hybrid graphics setups
<Shambat> I get just "shambat", my username
<zykotick9> Cognitive: it is actually - there are 2 options i believe, it's not hardware i have
<CharminTheMoose> in /etc/sudoers, how do I specify multiple commands to 'NOPASSWD'? doing: 'User ALL=NOPASSWD /usr/bin/dpkg /bin/mount /bin/mount' causes the changes to not take effect.
<urfr332gO> cemycc, cool.
<Oer> Cognitive, it is not perfect, and there is a channel also > #Bumblebee , those guys are up2date
<sun_devil> Anyone know about chmod
<krycek> Shambat: if you type sudo -i what happens./?
<Cognitive> zykotick9: do I have to remove nvidia-current before trying bumblebee
<zykotick9> !anyone | sun_devil
<ubottu> sun_devil: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> Cognitive: i'm not sure, sorry.
<CarlFK> "d-i time/zone string US/Central" - is "Pacific" the string for the west cost?
<Cognitive> zykotick9: don't be, you've been very helpful. Thank you so much.
<Shambat> krycek: I'm prompted for my password, and then I get: Sorry, user shambat is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as root on homebox.
<krycek> Shambat: when you type users what happens?
<zykotick9> Shambat: did you change your computer's hostname by chance?
<Shambat> zykotick9: no I havent changed it ... I checked /etc/hosts and /etc/hostnames and it seems fine...
<zykotick9> Shambat: ok, i was just checkin'  good luck.
<Shambat> krycek: I just get my username "shambat"
<zykotick9> Shambat: that's your issue then!
<krycek> Shambat: only one time right?
<krycek> bahXD
<zykotick9> Shambat: sorry, try "groups" in a terminal - are you a member of admin?
<sun_devil> OK chmod 750 did what I wanted just checked it with ls -l
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: what is the output of:  groups
<krycek> Shambat: if you have ssh installed maybe you could try % ssh shambat@0.0.0.0 ?
<krycek> to see if its a name problem or not what..
<sun_devil> How would I set the group to "saints" and the owner to "root" for a file?
<Shambat> groups has shambat and www-data  ... I was messing with adding my user to www-data group yesterday ...
<zykotick9> sun_devil: "chown root:saints foo"
<krycek> I smell norwegians
<sagar> hi people
<zykotick9> Shambat: you did it wrong, and removed all other groups -- you used usermod didn't you?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: probably why then
<krycek> sagar: hi
<sun_devil> zykotick9, what is the foo ?
<zykotick9> sun_devil: replace foo with the file/directory you want - it's a common term in linux/unix as a variable
<Shambat> zykotick9: looking through my history I did: sudo usermod -G www-data www-data
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: reboot to root recovery mode and run: usermod -a -G admin shambat; reboot      You are now in the admin group so can use sudo and can ow add yourself to the usual groups
<zykotick9> Shambat: yup, that's the issue - you needed, "sudo usermod -Ga www-data www-data"
<Shambat> ah
<Shambat> crap
<zykotick9> Shambat: the a is append, meaning add vs. replace
<Shambat> I should have come here first before messing with that stuff :P
<krycek> touche
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: or searched the web a little
<Shambat> yeah
<Shambat> I was not being careful enough
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: my groups says:  $USER adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Shambat> can I reboot to root recovery mode and control it via SSH?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: sudo?  that should be admin shouldn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: no need, you will be at the local system
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: not sure, bit weird. This is precise prerelease and I've not added my user to any groups
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: debian has always used sudo, so perhaps ubuntu is changing to using that?
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: yeah I'm only wondering cause getting a monitor to the box will be a pain
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: you could boot to root recovery with network and SSH, but you'll need local access to get to that point
<sun_devil> zykotick9, thanks
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: possibly, never noticed it tbh. never had to mess with groups :)
<pedro> oi
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: guess it will be a lesson for me :)
<Cognitive> zykotick9: Dude, you are awesome. It's definitely a hybrid card and definitely a bumblebee solution.
<krycek> oi
<Cognitive> installed it and everything went smoothly without even a reboot
<zykotick9> Cognitive: awesome!
<ActionParsnip> dual gpu success story!?
<ActionParsnip> wow
<Cognitive> zykotick9: weird card for sure! From what I read, they just created it to reduce energy consumption by going through the intel interface
<sun_devil> zykotick9, I have a file with a certain word in it  and want to find all the lines that do not have this word using the grep
<Shambat> What I was trying to do was to have a situation where I can edit files on my web folder remotely, and still keep the owner as www-data:www-data ... what is the best way to accomplish that? Right now I just changed my Apache run user to shambat and have all the files owned by shambat:shambat
<pilz> How do I browse/install packages? "Ubuntu Software Center" in the launcher seems to be missing A LOT
<Cognitive> anyway, thank you again, I feel great
 * krycek 420!!!
<RandLAT> Seems I fixed my issue with broken tab completion by copying over the files from /etc/skel into my user profile
<sun_devil> I only know basic commands
<zykotick9> sun_devil: sorry, no suggestions for that.  "IF" you don't get an answer here, try #bash
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: could make a group and add your user and www-data to the group, then change the group ownership to that group
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: yeah thats what I was trying to do :) ... so I had the right idea
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i didn't think you could nestle groups like that?
<sun_devil> zykotick9, the channel #bash ?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its the www-data user and the users user
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: oh, the www-data user, sorry - ignore me
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to convert
<zykotick9> sun_devil: ya #bash channel as amazing at the terminal stuff - they're pretty "serious" though
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: could I also make a group www-data, and add my user to that group?
<Wiz_KeeD> guys
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i create a wireless hotspot in ubuntu 10.4? please
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: that group already exists
<zykotick9> Shambat: there already is a www-data group, and yes
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Shambat> cool ... thanks for all the help guys!
<Halexander9000> Help please?
<Halexander9000> Anyone?
<Halexander9000> I've spent 7 hours today on that problem. My head is hurting and I really need to get this done today.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: convert it to avi, may help
<MonkeyDust> Halexander9000  i'd say, ask in #ubuntustudio, even if you're using plain ubuntu
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: With what? Nothing seems to work. And I'm getting increasingly aggravated by it.
<Wiz_KeeD> woah
<Wiz_KeeD> that looks complicated
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't want to meddle around
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/how-to-convert-ogv-avi-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you are adding router functionality to your OS, its not something simple
<Zaitzev> has anyone tried serviio, the dlna server program?
<Zaitzev> or any dlna server that actually works on ubuntu.
<pex> does anyone know where to find the channel topic?
<MonkeyDust> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pex> thanks
<pex> topic
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: But it uploads just fine! I want to edit it. Then upload it. Nothing seems to render it properly. All I get as output is scrambled tetris I tell you, scrambled squarish garbled video data of tetris.
<MonkeyDust> "set by LjL"...
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: then try converting it so that the editor can read it, the fact you can upload it is fairly moot
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: With what?
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: I gave you a link...
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: You're right, I'll see what it does.
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, but I'm really stressed out you wouldn't believe.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: i'm sure nobody will die if you don't get the fileuploaded
<Buglouse> pastebinit does not upload with account information when -[up] args are passed, external login authenticates successfully. Tried modifying relevant config with api values. using pastebin.com
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I know. But the thing that most annoys me is that these problems always seem to arise whenever I want to -not- be lazy for a change.
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I could've just uploaded that file with no audio commentary, but no, I just have to do something about my voice not being in my own recording.
<Stevan94NoT> Im getting r6002 error floating point support not loaded when i try to run WoW through Wine
<masterlord65> Hi, can anyone help with partitions? The problem is probably a disk geometry. 11.10 Ubuntu server. I create partitions on the disk such as SDD. Everything is OK until you restart the server. After reboot SDD1 partition is invisible. It is not in dev / and / proc / partitions. Sfdisk shows that the partition does exist. After leaving the sfdisk partition appears in the system.
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/updjW2Dh
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Guess what? That didn't work either.
<Stevan94NoT> Can someone help me ? Im getting r6002 error floating point support not loaded when i try to run WoW through Wine ?
<fuete> whois fuete
<CFHowlett> Stevan94NoT   might want to investigate at winehq
<CFHowlett> !wine|Stevan94NoT
<ubottu> Stevan94NoT: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: try:  ffmpeg -i input.ogv output.avi
<krycek> isnt wow on mac
<krycek> for"
<s9575_> hello, how can i use compiz / fusion-icon with gnome-shell?>
 * krycek meh
<Stevan94NoT> ok thanks
<_blizzard> wew
<_blizzard> hello??
<krycek> :P
<krycek> hi hi
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: http://blog.syndicate-fx.com/ubuntu/convert-ogv-to-avi-in-ubuntu-quick-tip/
<_blizzard> is there anyone
<Jordan_U> masterlord65: Could you please reboot, run "dmesg" and "cat /proc/partitions" *before* the partition is visible , then run "sudo fdisk -l" and re-run dmesg and "cat /proc/partitions" and pastebin all the output?
<zykotick9> s9575_: you can't with gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: may help too, there are plenty of sample commands online dude
<s9575_> omg, what have they done with gnome....
<Jordan_U> s9575_: gnome-shell depends on the mutter window manager.
<CharminTheMoose> How can I loop mount files as a normal user on 11.04?
<krycek> x)
<masterlord65> Jordan_U one minute - restart in progres :)
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I know, I've been at it for 7 hours. My brain hurts so much...
<s9575_> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: I believe only root can mount
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<aethelrick> CharminTheMoose: maybe try fuse, havn't done it myself but i think it should be able to
<capslock286> I would like to hear some thought about the Unity-desktop with the Open-source driver of ATI? I use Mobility Radeon 4200 on a Compaq laptop but feel that the Unity desktop is slow
<Jordan_U> s9575_: You're welcome.
<aethelrick> CharminTheMoose: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<capslock286> If I'd try to use the recommended proprietary drivers, it will be even slower.
<capslock286> Any thought on this on how to fix it?
<aiphee> capslock286 why it would be slower?
<CharminTheMoose> ActionParsnip, is it possible for me to grant a normal user the ability to use mount without the use of sudo?
<krycek> what does google say?
<CharminTheMoose> aethelrick, cheers, I'll look into that.
<zykotick9> !google | krycek
<ubottu> krycek: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<aethelrick> CharminTheMoose: it ships with ubuntu by default
<capslock286> I have no idea. By luck, I realised that installing the MESA-utils running the Radeon-driver enables the "Gallium"-experience as stated by system information in the system settings tab in Ubuntu
<aiphee> you should give a try to newest propritary driver
<pex> am i here?
<krycek> ubottu: oh highness :)
<ubottu> krycek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krycek> awesome
<krycek> there should be a fix out there
<capslock286> Ps. I have already Googled this numerous of times, there are numbers of questions about this on launchpad, but none of the solutions provided worked out.
<CharminTheMoose> Hmm
<pex> i am grey
<capslock286> No problem whatsoever with pre-Unity-GUI.
<capslock286> So Lucid and Maverick worked like a charm.
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: you could use SUID and set it to root on the mount binary, may help.http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/028.html
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Dude, that ffmpeg command gives me the same bloody video artifact I've been trying so hard to get rid of.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: try converting to mpeg
<pex> quit
<kubanc> is it possible to set TV sharpness for S-video connector?
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000  ffmpeg??
<capslock286> I have also tried with the Compiz-config utility and setting refresh rate to the manual value of 60HZ and not auto-update. I have also tried the settings in the proprietary Catalyst-interface with "screen tearing" but with no luck.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   have you tried a vlc conversion?  http://tom.zickel.org/vlcmp4/
<capslock286> the user experience (mine, that is) is equivalent to running a modern operating system with graphic acceleration.
<masterlord65> Proc/partition is.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/861012/
<robert__> hello
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Hold on.
<robert__> ActionParsnip: i am back to ubuntu, i wanna fix this network connection thing
<masterlord65> Jordan_U dmsg is http://paste.ubuntu.com/861015/
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: It doesn't want to convert to .mpeg at all.
<luist> hey.. im running gpg --sign -bao ./Release.gpg ./Release   but on the system i still get gpg error... anyone help?
<capslock286> no suggestions on ATI-graphics running slow in Ubuntu?
<robert__> can someone help me fix my netgear wireless connection?
<capslock286> robert_ what is the problem exactly?
<zykotick9> Halexander9000: just an unhelpful FYI, but theora isn't exactly a "modern" video codec... it's open, but doesn't come close to quality of either webm or the proprietary mp4.  I look forwared to a time when webm is more generally supported by applications.
<robert__> capslock286: i cannot connect to my wireless router
<masterlord65> Jordan_U sfdisk   http://paste.ubuntu.com/861020/
<robert__> capslock286: only in ubuntu
<capslock286> robert_  --- I see. What's your network card?
<godofwar> anyone know how to maintain my desktop windows and applications after a reboot?
<robert__> Ralink
<robert__> 5390 i think
<capslock286> ok. external USB or internal?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: You second suggestion also gives me the same kind of artifacts.
<robert__> internal
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Your second suggestion also gives me the same kind of artifacts.
<masterlord65> Jordan_U proces after first sfdisk
<masterlord65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861023/
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: why state it twice?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Typo.
<capslock286> a fast google search, and there seems to be problems with several dists with this particular network card..., robert_
<capslock286> hold on.
<SH[1]> is there non-freesoftware in ubuntu?
<robert__> capslock286: if you could help me find a solution that would be wonderful
<SH[1]> i am concerned about my privacy.
<zykotick9> SH[1]: lots
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I'll try it your way.
<robert__> capslock286: using a ethernet cable atm
<capslock286> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   I'm interested in the outcome...
<capslock286> robert_ check this link.
<SH[1]> zykotick9: it isnt safe then. right
<zykotick9> SH[1]: depends who you ask...
<robert__> capslock286: i will try this
<SH[1]> :(
<robert__> and let you know if it works
<CT1> Hi.  How can I look for an existing dhcp server on the network before starting dhcpd?
<SH[1]> use dhcp client ?
<pex> can any one hear me
<pex> ?
<SH[1]> no
<SH[1]> i can only read your words.
<pex> haha
<cemycc> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pex> i guess i am alive then
<SH[1]> pex: no.
<capslock286> robert_ please do, this might be a solution for your network card but it is quite tiresome to follow all the 14 steps if you, like me, are a user that prefers to have everything working out of the box - directly :-)
<capslock286> robert_e: so if you find this too technical, let me know and I will put som more effort in finding another solution to it.
<SH[1]> is there any corporation taking the lead of ubuntu project?
<zykotick9> SH[1]: if you want a 100% free distro, you could try Trisquel - it's based on ubuntu
<zykotick9> SH[1]: canonical
<SH[1]> zykotick9: i am considering ubuntu because of the hardware i have. XPS Dell L502X
<Galvatron> And in everything Ubuntu-based as well
<zykotick9> SH[1]: ubuntu isn't a community distro, Canonical is the managing company behind it
<SH[1]> oh. then i have to trust Canonical.
<masterlord65> Jordan_U and at finish proc after rewrite partition on disk sda http://paste.ubuntu.com/861030/
<CT1> SH[1]: could you give me an example please?  I have a static IP and want to know if there is another dhcp server running on the network before starting (another) server
<CFHowlett> SH[1]   or use someone else's distro ...
<Galvatron> SH[1]: Ubuntu has a mixed, Canonical-community support
<robert__> capslock286: it wont let me cd 2011_0406_RT5390_RT5392_Linux_STA_V2.5.0.3_DPO_GPL.bz2
<CT1> SH[1]: read "manual" not "static" :p
<zykotick9> robert__: you can't cd into a bz2 file
<ActionParsnip> robert__: you need to extract that
<robert__> i'm dumb
<robert__> sorry
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<pex> you're not dumb, rob.
<robert__> can you cd to a tar file?
<zykotick9> robert__: no.  you can't cd into any files
<pex> Many times i try to cd to a directory with a 'does not exist' reply
<cemycc> I am trying to restore a backup from my computer to my laptop with deja dup but the application freeze when he starts the restoring ( after he asks me for password )
<zykotick9> pex: use TAB completion to avoid that
<robert__> how do i cd into it then
<zykotick9> robert__: you need to extract them
<capslock286> I'm trying to use Arista right now to rip a DVD, but it can't find the DVD; any suggestions on how to solve this? (I have enabled DVD-playback for commercial video titles)
<robert__> i extracted the bz2
<robert__> and i got a tar folder
<capslock286> and TOTEM and VLC etc: can play it without problems.
<cargo23> robert__: tar xvf filename
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: That tutorial wasn't made for my version of VLC media player. It get's confusing after the 6th step.
<robert__> cargo23: what does that do?
<zykotick9> capslock286: verify /dev/dvd is pointing to a working drive (might not be related, but something to check), does "eject" work from terminal?
<Halexander9000> it gets*
<cargo23> robert__: extracts files from the tar file.
<robert__> cargo23: thank you
<luist> hey.. im running gpg --sign -bao ./Release.gpg ./Release   but on the system i still get gpg error... anyone help?
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   grrr.   sorry, man.  IDK what else to suggest other than going to #ffmpeg or #mencoder and putting the query to them.
<pex> zyko9, what is that?
<zykotick9> !tab | pex
<ubottu> pex: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cemycc> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pex> oh
<zykotick9> pex: that factoid had a double use there ;)
<capslock286> zykotick9: yep; eject /dev/sda/cdrom works
<zykotick9> capslock286: what about just "eject"?
<masterlord65> Jordan_U do You have any idea what is wrong with this discs?
<BlueWolf> I was trying a whole bunch of themes to find one I like and I removed them once I was done, now when I try to add the theme I like it's coming up with this: Installation for theme "Overglossed" failed. Can't move directory over directory Can ayone help? I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<capslock286> zyktock9: yes, it works with just eject! :-)
<pex> i will try it, thanks man
<zykotick9> !tab > capslock286
<ubottu> capslock286, please see my private message
<zykotick9> capslock286: i have no idea then, good luck.
<zykotick9> capslock286: i only tried arisa very briefly.  If you want an excellent DVD ripper for MP4 or MKV check out Handbrake (there is a PPA for it)
<BlueWolf> Can ayone help? I was trying a whole bunch of themes to find one I like and I removed them once I was done, now when I try to add the theme I like it's coming up with this: Installation for theme "Overglossed" failed. Can't move directory over directory. I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<Halexander9000> Greeting gentlehumans! I'm desperately trying to make sense of things here. I have this .ogv file that uploads and plays without a problem in youtube. Because it's recorded with RecordMyDesktop, with absolutely no editing done. Now, I want to edit said file. Surprize, surprize, OpenShot video editor can't even play the file without video errors, much less export it into a similar or different format without the same video errors. I tried to convert
<robert__> how do you go backwards in the directory in the terminal
<zykotick9> robert__: cd ..
<robert__> zykotick9: i'm nooby with ubuntu sorry
<zykotick9> robert__: or "cd -" to jump back to a previous directory, not directly below where you are
<ActionParsnip> robert__: note there is a space between cd and the 2 periods
<robert__> i know
<ActionParsnip> robert__: just covering the bases, in windows it's  cd..    without the space
<capslock286> how can I delete a directory I accidently made in the root file system?
<robert__> is it? i don't use cmd alot
<capslock286> an empty one, it is, of course :-)
<robert__> the exe files are really handy
<zykotick9> capslock286: "sudo rmdir /foo"
<capslock286> thanks!
<masterlord65> Jordan_U do You have any idea what is wrong with this disks?
<BryanRuiz1> hi, i have a quickplay button on my computer that keeps launching banshee media player everytime i accidentally hit it..
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Hi about something you helped me with earlier - (http://becouz.net/tips-to-change-your-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid.html) I cant find where to change the log on screen like it says on the site?
<BryanRuiz1> where do i disable this button?  i tried system settings > keyboard already
<charnel> I have a static ip and 2 computers in a local network how can I reach the web server in one of them from a browser ? When I type the static ip in the browser nothing happens
<ccggg> ciaoooooo
<ccggg> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> charnel: Try instead the lan ip
<squibby> are there any decent ubuntu download mirrors in the US for my future reference?  ubuntu.com seems to not have adequate WAN capacity.
<charnel> yes but i want people from outside to reach it. So wondering how to reach it from static_ip/lan_ip
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: just run:   sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/     then log off
<genii-around> charnel: If you have already set up port forwarding from the router/modem to the internal ip of the webserver, people should be able to reach it from outside. The problem from trying to use the external ip of it from inside the lan is a routing issue
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: you can then select the wallpaper, then log back in and run: sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Will it work now so long after I did up to the third one I have shut down between then and now. Then Where or how do I find the background tab it describes in the log on screen?
<robert__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716 i don't get what number 10 is asking me to do
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: its like setting the wallpaper in yourOS, its the same deal
<masterlord65> any one can help me with partitions and geometry of disk?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<charnel> genii-around: sorry its my bad that I did not exaplain problem correctly. I have a rails app in the localhost:3000 of one of my computer and can connect to that app from the second one. The problem is when I port forward I dont know how to reach the port 3000 of the 1 computer from outside (ie my phone)
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: But how do I do it in the log on screen, there is nothing there that will allow me to do it?
<shawn> would it be a good idea to dual boot freebsd with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: thats theonly way I know, maybe someone else has a different way. I've not used lucid since Maverick was in Alpha 2
<ActionParsnip> shawn: sure, why not
<shawn> ahh alright just wondering
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ok will try. Another thing, when I close firefox it closes all my links how do I change this so when it closes it saves my links?
<genii-around> charnel: You need in this case to set up your router/modem to port-forward port 3000 to the ip of the machine you wish to reach
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: press CTRL+H and you should see the history
<robert__> how can i edit the module file?
<robert__> in etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> robert__: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<genii-around> robert__: A text editor, using admin rights
<cemycc> Someone know why the deja dup backup tool freeze at some random file ? when I want to restore some files from my computer to laptop
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: You miss understood me. I want fire fox to save my tabs when it shuts down. So when I start up again everything is set up just like it was before I closed.
<CFHowlett> robert__  carefully.  vewwy vewwy carefully.
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   Firefox preferences|Privacy|History settings
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: not sure there dude, I don't use firefox
<Chipzzz> BlueWolf: it's an option in the first preferences tab
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower? (its a toshiba mouse)
<guntbert> BlueWolf: look in the "tabs" category, there is "warn when closing mulitple tabs..."
<mrguser> Fuckers??
<mrguser> Fuckers??
<FloodBot1> mrguser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrguser> Wht??
<SH[1]> i dont know much i only that you have to use the dhcp-client but NOT set its IP.
<Chipzzz> mrguser: language, sir...
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: please keep it family friendly
<mrguser> Wht is this site ?
 * CFHowlett banishes mrguser to the ignore file
<purev> hah
<ActionParsnip> mrguser: its the official irc channel for support of the ubuntu OS
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> guntbert: Chipzzz: CFHowlett: ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help guys. ActionParsnip: I will give it a try again and if I sull fail I will ask again :D
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   good luck
<SH[1]> anyone running Dell XPS here?
<Chipzzz> :-)
<BlueWolf> CFHowlett: :D Thanks
<cargo23> SH[1]: I have one...not in front of me, though.
<SH[1]> running ubuntu?
<cargo23> SH[1]: Yes
<SH[1]> cargo23: how is the nvidia card working?
<cargo23> SH[1]: Fine...although I don't do anything fancy with it...just movies.
<sun_devil> How would you backup (2) directories to a file name somefile.tar ?
<pex> hello, does anyone know what port forwarding is used for?
<SH[1]> cargo23: mine gets too hot too quickly.
<cargo23> SH[1]:  This is probably OT, since I doubt if it is Ubuntu's fault.
<ActionParsnip> pex: allowing access beind a router from outside your LAN to a specific system.
<guntbert> pex: yes, but that is not an ubuntu support question, please ask in ##networking
<SH[1]> cargo23: i never said it was ubuntu fault.
<pex> ok
<SH[1]> but if i wanted to meet one person using ubuntu on this laptop this would be a good place.
<SH[1]> it isnt offtopic.
<cargo23> SH[1]:  ok, I'm sorry.
<guntbert> SH[1]: please take it easy on the <enter> key :)
<SH[1]> allright.
<Burrito> Ello. I'm installing Ubuntu right now, after being a.. oh, it just finished. After being away from it for a year or two. I'd like to know, is there any difference between [KDE installed over normal Ubuntu] and [Kubuntu intstalled from the start]?
<Burrito> any major difference*
<shawnn> i did not have a good experience using kde on ubuntu although that is just me
<grex25> Application standards
<shawnn> it seems more stable when you use kubuntu for kde because it is the default desktop env
<SH[1]> cargo23: all resources work fine in XPS 15?
<cargo23> SH[1]: All the ones I've tried to use, I guess.
<Burrito> Ah.. well atm I'm finding it hard getting used to the new Unity things, and I want to have the choice of having KDE as a secondary DE. I've used KDE before.
<SH[1]> ill give it a try then.
<pex> where is ## networking?
<urfr332gO> pex, at that address
<grex25> you need to join the channel called "##networking"
<Chipzzz> Burrito: i don't like unity much either but i installed cairo-dock on top of it & am delighted with the results!
<pex> ok, just seems empty there. Thanks
<SH[1]> pex: what is the doubt?
<urfr332gO> pex, you have a space in yours not needed.
<pex> i am a first timer here
<pex> was in ## not ##netwk
<Burrito> oh dear.
<pex> what the hell was that
<Burrito> a netsplit - one freenode server lost communications with another
<Chipzzz> pex: i don't see a freenode channel devoted to networking: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<kron> too many people...
<pex> why did that happen?
<guntbert> Chipzzz: believe me, it *is* ##networking what he wants
<PhantomOcelot042> (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'libcupsdriver1': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<PhantomOcelot042> -- This is the error it gave me when I tried to do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chipzzz> guntbert: interesting... thank you :-)
<jcorneli> I am in trouble with 12.04 and my linode
<pex> off to find a channel, wish me luck
<jcorneli> I upgraded from 11.10 and got stuck partway through the boot
<guntbert> Chipzzz: sorry, didn't want to use that tone on you  :-))
<jcorneli> "Your Linode appears to have stalled mid-boot at around the time that the start up process is handed off to init. It looks like the kernel handed off control to init, as it didn't panic, however it doesn't appear that any further services were started after that."
<PhantomOcelot042> Maybe my installs are failing because I need to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<jcorneli> "You'll want to contact the Ubuntu community for more information on known issues with 12.04 and virtualized environments."
<Chipzzz> guntbert: no offense taken... it seemed interesting, that's all :)
<Galvatron> jcorneli: For 12.04 go to #ubuntu+1
<ssta> jcorneli: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 issues I believe
<jcorneli> @Galvatron, @ssta thanks will go there
<ssta> they're selling 12.04 VPSes already?
<Galvatron> PhantomOcelot042: if you want to play with development versions, install it beside your main system
<PhantomOcelot042> Can anyone explain the error I received?  As it were, it is the EXACT same error that all my other installation attempts
<Galvatron> ssta: 12.04 will launch in to months, so I doubt
<`Korvin> Hey, I'm trying to have my lamp stack render a site on /home/me/site, and I'm getting 403 forbidden
<`Korvin> any ideas?
<`Korvin> I've chmod -R 755 site
<dweez> [Tue 28 | 16:21:52] <PhantomOcelot042> Maybe my installs are failing because I need to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? <== No, that is NOT why your upgrades are failing
<CFHowlett> PhantomOcelot042   pretty sure you don't NEED to upgrade to an alpha release...
<pestilence> when i'm using gnome-terminal, oftentimes the scren doesn't update when I run something.  e.g. `ls -ltr` doesn't update the screen until I hit enter a couple of times.  any ideas?
<saml> hey, do I use expect fork  when i'm doing  python foo.py  & python foo.py  ?
<saml> I want to run two instances of foo.py
<saml> in upstart
<PhantomOcelot042> I'm just kind've at a point where hell, I just want to know why my installs and updates fail lol.
<PhantomOcelot042> (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<PhantomOcelot042>  reading files list for package 'libcupsdriver1': Input/output error
<PhantomOcelot042> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<PhantomOcelot042>   --  I have googled this string, and variants of it.  Nothing -seems- to be working.  Should I just do a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu 11.10?
<pestilence> PhantomOcelot042: is your disk full?
<PhantomOcelot042> lolno
<laclasse> PhantomOcelot042, or broken
<PhantomOcelot042> I have about 460+ GB unused
<pestilence> PhantomOcelot042: the other thing you should try is clearing the apt cache
<pestilence> have you done that?
<PhantomOcelot042> I have not
<laclasse> apt-cache clear all
<pestilence> i thought it was apt-get clean
<PhantomOcelot042> I...have never done that.  lol.  Although, this is a -brand new- install, just did it's first restart after 300+ updated just about an hour and a half ago.
<laclasse> it is, my mistake
<laclasse> apt-get clean all, sorry
<CFHowlett> PhantomOcelot042   sudo apt-get clean
<pestilence> PhantomOcelot042: you could have had some error when you retrieved that package, or the media could have been corrupt
<pestilence> or you could have a problem with your hard drive
<PhantomOcelot042> How could I determine which of these?
<PhantomOcelot042> My hard drive should be fine.
<dweez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682210 <== PhantomOcelot042, that looks similar to your problem
<PhantomOcelot042> My install was a by-the-book LIVE USB...
<pestilence> PhantomOcelot042: check the logs to see if it is throwing errors
<pestilence> PhantomOcelot042: or your USB stick could have given the error.
<mbeierl> How do I see the maximize, close, minimize title bar of windows that are underneath the unity bar at the top of the screen?
<dweez> PhantomOcelot042, what do you get with a "sudo apto-get check"?
<dweez> mbeierl, I right-click for those
<mbeierl> dweez right click on what?
<dweez> the title bar
<mbeierl> dweez, the title bar is behind the unity bar
<dweez> are you talking a title bar on an application?
<dweez> it should be beneath the unity bar
<Etherael> can you get ubuntu singleboot on a macbook air? (mid 2011 version)
<tonyyy> Hi
<battlestarB> Is it safe using ubuntu with admin account?
<Etherael> with all the bits working (extended battery life / wifi / full res graphics)
<dweez> battlestarB, only as safe as the user
<urfr332gO> battlestarB, yes, but yu would not run as root
<dweez> preferred method?  Don't
<dweez> and use sudo for when you need admin privs
<CFHowlett> Etherael   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<mbeierl> dweez, nope.  when new windows open, their title bar is behind the unity bar
<battlestarB> 11.10 manually created admin account
<battlestarB> it wasn't like that ex versions
<PhantomOcelot042> That is similar to my situation, yes.
<dweez> Oh wait, I'm using Gnome so I'm not familiar with the "unity bar", sorry mbeierl
<urfr332gO> battlestarB, admin is sudo access.
<mbeierl> dweez, exactly ;)  Thanks
<PhantomOcelot042> ALTHOUGH-  I have no modded anything, straight install from teh ubuntu.com download for the 32bit ubuntu :/
<battlestarB> urfr332gO, do you mean it is the same as ex versions?
<dweez> PhantomOcelot042, what do you get with a "sudo apto-get check"?
<urfr332gO> battlestarB, ex versions?
<battlestarB> urfr332gO, like 10.04
<fra> hi guys
<dweez> battlestarB, did it create and "admin" account or did it just prompt you to make an account?
<PhantomOcelot042> phantom@ocelot-NV53A:~$ sudo apt-get check
<PhantomOcelot042> Reading package lists... Done
<PhantomOcelot042> Building dependency tree
<CFHowlett> fra greetings
<PhantomOcelot042> Reading state information... Done
<PhantomOcelot042> phantom@ocelot-NV53A:~$
<FloodBot1> PhantomOcelot042: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dweez> afaik, *nix doesn't use "admin" for any system accounts
<tonyyy> just a question, i know the LTS (10.04 desktop) will be supported until april 2013, but after that official deposit will be deleted ?
<dweez> tonyyy, don't know.  I'd imagine it just means updates will no longer be made for it
<PhantomOcelot042> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861108/
<ssta> battlestarB: ubuntu doesn't really support a root account.  One is possible, but it's not advised.  Presumably under teh (reasonable) assumption that if you are skilled enough to create one yourself without help then you're skilled enough not to want to...or at least to fix whatever breakage you cause.  Just stick to sudo, it's safer
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower?
<battlestarB> dweez,  ubuntu 11.10 didn't ask me to set master password when installing.
<urfr332gO> battlestarB, all ubuntu releases have sudo access in the main account, now it is a click to make it a admin with an extra account in 10.04 you have to add yourself to the sudo list, if you have sudo access it is a admin.
<dweez> battlestarB, ssta explained why
<fra> I need a small support: i'm running 11.10 64bit ... I don't know what appen but every 32bit app seems to not work any more ( skype, google earth ) ...  I got message like this :/usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<dweez> they want you to use sudo instead of su
<sun_devil> tar -cvf somefile.tar dir1 dir2 ?  to backup (2) directories to a file?
<CFHowlett> tonyyy   "delete official deposits" ??? what do you mean?
<ssta> sudo *is* (in general) safer and better than su.
<dweez> I think he's asking of the 10.04 LTS repos go away
<dweez> :s/of/if
<battlestarB> ssta, it says admin accout, but it asks for permission when system changing
<ssta> battlestarB: yes, that's normal.
<dweez> define "system changing"?
<chown_> hello guys, i have to mount a lot of network drivers during my inicialization, i was reading and testing things and the mount.cifs worked for me. the thing is... i want to make it run at login, but mount have to be sudo, and making a script i have to type my sudo password every cmd line. is there a way i could handle this better?
<CFHowlett> tonyyy   all it means is no further updates/upgrades.  You can continue using it though.
<ssta> battlestarB: it's possible to turn that ioff, but again, not advised (for similar reasons)
<battlestarB> ssta, i know, i don't want to turn off!
<battlestarB> ssta, i want to be sure if it is safe like this way
<ssta> battlestarB: well, the first user you create when you install should have sudo access...
<battlestarB> ssta, or i have to create a standard account
<dweez> which sounds like you named your first user "admin"
<dweez> user created during install, whatever you named it, is fine
<ssta> battlestarB: oh...fine, just create another (non sudo capable) account then
<battlestarB> ssta, i am asking if it is necessary?
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower?
<Trevor69420> chown_ what if when you start the script you start with sudo -i?
<ssta> I must admit, I'm a little confused as to what your actual question is...
<ssta> battlestarB: if what is necessary exactly?
<dweez> PhantomOcelot042, try "sudo apt-get autoremove" and after that "sudo apt-get autoclean".  I'm beginning to be at a loss here
<battlestarB> ssta, creating standard user account
<urfr332gO> dweez, with users now in 11.10 for example any account with sudo is called admin, kind of confusing for some, and you can click it admin instead of adding the new account to the sudo group.
<ssta> battlestarB: not unless you want to.  If you're the only user, then many people would just stick to the first account they made.  It's really up to you though
<dweez> urfr332gO, they added and admin group?
<ssta> urfr332gO: seriously?  ugh.  Control panels, now they're calling root "admin".  What's next?  BSOD?
<Chipzzz> lol
<scientes> require './filename'
<scientes> i like that
<battlestarB> ssta,  ok then, i will stick this account, i just confused it says "admin account" in accounts settings
<Mech0z> in terminal, how do I open an executeable?
<dweez> oh, the adm group
<urfr332gO> dweez, it is just a click on the making of the new account called admin, not sure if it is a actual new group.
<Pici> dweez: adm and admin groups are two different things.
<ssta> battlestarB: that just means it's allowed to sudo is all...it's normal
<scientes> Mech0z, ./filename
<fra> I need a small support: i'm running 11.10 64bit ... I don't know what appen but every 32bit app seems to not work any more ( skype, google earth ) ...  I got message like this :/usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found. Any Idea ?
<scientes> Mech0z, but you usually have to do chmod +x filename
<scientes> first
<battlestarB> ssta, i see, thanks a lot
<scientes> to make it executable Mech0z
<dweez> Pici, ah, I see that now too
<dweez> and urfr332gO, yeah, it's an actual group name
<Pici> dweez: dweed adm typically has access to read logs in /var/log while admin is defined in sudoers.
<scientes> Mech0z, things you download from the internet are never set executable
<TheEmpath> any way to run a process in mlockall(2)?  Perhaps a sys wrapper in C?
<tonyyy> CFHowlett, by "official deposit " i mean servers which store all packages (sorry i'm a french :) )
<dweez> so it's just to help make sudoers easier?
<scientes> TheEmpath, I believe systemd has a feature for that, but that is not in ubuntu of course
<adiabatic> a group of "admin" is a bit more intuitive than "wheel", if you ask me
<scientes> adiabatic, agreed
<battlestarB> is there a way to move unity to the rigt?
<urfr332gO> dweez, it gives sudo access is all I believe. Really confusing for windows users probably who actualy use the limited acount , the 3 or 4 anyway lol.
<dweez> it is, but you know tradition ;-)
<TheEmpath> scientes: oh noes what does i does?
<CFHowlett> tonyyy   no problem.  safest bet is that the servers will be offlined - it MAY be possible to find SOME archived sources, but plan on them being deleted forever - schedule your upgrades now.
<Pici> tonyyy: They generally stay online for a short time after support has ended.  Alternatively, you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com  (also #ubuntu-fr for french)
<ssta> adiabatic: sheel *is* traditional :)
<ssta> s/sheel/wheel/
<scientes> TheEmpath, wait, systemd probably doesn't, it takes too much to develop mlockall to work well
<smiley_> I have a system with 48 disks...ubuntu only sees up to /dev/sdag (disk #31) any ideas about where I need to look in order to get the OS to see at 48?
<ssta> what I fail to understand is why there's an admin group AND a sudo group.  Surely that's a bit redundant?
<scientes> TheEmpath, because the c stack is default of 8 MB per thread, which is very excessice, for example
<Mech0z> scientes trying to install new firmware on my raidcontroller with http://www.lsi.com/support/products/Pages/MegaRAIDSAS8308ELP.aspx megacli
<zykotick9> ssta: except wheel is used to allow becoming root, not sudo related really
<scientes> Mech0z, you should check if that is in the mainline kernel, which is likely
<TheEmpath> scientes: hrmmm basically, i want to make sure a process never has its memory end up in swap and if that isn't possible, then i want to encrypt swap and if that isn't possible, then i want to turn off swap without having linux crash
<adiabatic> so "people in wheel can become root" predates sudo?
<scientes> Mech0z, try doing apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree first
<Mech0z> scientes how
<zykotick9> ssta: the sudo group comes from upstream - ie debian
<scientes> "apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" Mech0z
<scientes> see if that works
<ssta> zykotick9: wheel is also traditionally used as a sudo access group (at least in Solaris)
<battlestarB> does anyone know what is the Firestarter's  background service name?
<scientes> !fakeraid Mech0z
<scientes> !faceraid
<scientes> !rakeraid
<scientes> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Pici> scientes: Please /msg ubottu instead nextime.
<ssta> zykotick9: ah, I didn't know that.  I thought it was so that upgrades didn't break systems (since it used to be sudo in ubuntu before they added admin)
<TheEmpath> !rakerage?
<ubottu> TheEmpath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scientes> pici i was trying to help Mech0z
<sun_devil> Does anyone know what flag to backup to floppy?
<Mech0z> scientes I need to update my raidcards software before I start doing software raid
<battlestarB> i have installed firestarter firewall and did some configurations but i am not sure if it is working in background or not
<scientes> Mech0z, if it is a low-end "fake" (software) raid, its use is highly discouraged
<zykotick9> ssta: from ActionParnsip earlier, 12.04 might be going back to use of sudo group - time will tell
<ssta> sun_devil: backup what to floppy?  (do people even still use floppies?)
<Mech0z> scientes anyway I installed the linux firmware, how am I supposed to use that? I ahve my .rom file
<ssta> zykotick9: I tweak it all anyway to allow slightly finer grained control for my servers...so it's not that important :)
<sun_devil> I usually upgrade my old machines and avoid new
<scientes> Mech0z, firmware in linux is not .rom
<sun_devil> floppies and pine
<dweez> software doesn't use firmware
<dweez> that's for the hardware
<_Marcus> I keep trying to overwrite a file over FTP, and it's not working. I used chmod to make it 744, but it's still not doing anything. I can upload files that aren't already there. Any idea how to fix it?
<scientes> its .ucode, .bin or .fw Mech0z and it goes in /lib/firmware--but it is put there when you install the kernel
<battlestarB> is there anyone who uses firewall here?
<dweez> hopefully everyone
<shivam7074> its my 1st time wat 2 do???
<dweez> uses fw
<Mech0z> scientes how should the kernel know about my ancient raid cards new firmware?
<scientes> Mech0z, did you install "linux-firmware-nonfree"?
<Mech0z> yes
<battlestarB> dweez, what firewall do you use?
<scientes> and then reboot?
<Mech0z> no
<dweez> I use UFW with GUFW
<sun_devil> ssta, what flag would you use to backup to floppy?
<sun_devil> 2-3
<nelson8874> I have xubuntu 11.10. I changed the definitions of the mouse to move the slowest (definitions/definitions manager/mouse), but still i think it moves to fast. Is it possible to make it moves MORE slower?
<chipotle> hi, what openGL driver do i use when i have an i3 cpu (intel HD 2000 graphics)?
<ssta> battlestarB: some people do, some rely of the firewalls built into their routers
<scientes> reboot is easiest in most cases after that if you are not seeing the drive Mech0z
<ssta> sun_devil: I'm sorry, I don't understand the question
<dweez> ssta, I personally perfer both...security in layers
<shivam7074> i cant get my facebook a/c authorized in gwibber, even i put every thing right...
<battlestarB> ssta, i have installed firestarter
<Mech0z> scientes isnt this drivers then?
<Mech0z> and not firmware
<CFHowlett> shivam7074   details please
<scientes> Mech0z, some devices require firmware to initilize correctly
<diegoviola> hi
<ssta> dweez: to each his own.  I prefer to secure it according to how much I care about it.  Some things get megalayered firewalls (like my work servers), some stuff (my home network) only has two layers
<diegoviola> will ubuntu 12.04 come with wayland for testing?
<diegoviola> please say yes
<chipotle> hi, what openGL driver do i use when i have an i3 cpu (intel HD 2000 graphics)?
<ssta> battlestarB: okay...I'm not familiar with that
<dweez> ssta, true
<shivam7074> wat details
<scientes> Mech0z, but you can do lspci and the put that here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<battlestarB> ssta, what firewall do you use?
<scientes> Mech0z, which might tell you something about drivers
<dweez> firestarter is a GUI for standard ipchains
<zykotick9> diegoviola: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sun_devil> ssta, what is a flag?
<dweez> battlestarB, Ubuntu recommends GUFW now
<diegoviola> ok
<Scunizi> Chrome and Chromium are non-starters for me because they white screen google maps on a regular basis.. strange that they do this on their own product and FF doesn't.  Anyone have a solution?
<battlestarB> dweez, does it have icmp block options?
<shivam7074> what details???
<dweez> a couple versions back, Firestarter was the recommended gui but since Ubuntu switched to UFW, they recommend GUFW
<CFHowlett> shivam7074   what version of ubuntu?
<shivam7074> 11.10
<ssta> battlestarB: where?  At work we have several layers of checkpoint-one, the gateway to the VLAN has an iptables script based firewall that I write, and each server has its own iptables script based firewall.  At home my router has a firewall, and some stuff is sent to the server in the DMZ where there's an iptables firewall I wrote
<dweez> battlestarB, you can add that rule
<CFHowlett> shivam7074   does the facebook account appear in gwibber?
<dweez> sorry, I said ipchains earlier, I meant iptables
<ssta> gui firewalls...*shudder* :)
<dweez> battlestarB
<dweez> battlestarB, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<shivam7074> no, 1st of all it doesnt get authenticated only...
<ssta> maybe I'm just too old
<P1rate> Sup geeks?
<battlestarB> dweez, ok ok, i will have a look at it :)
<dweez> battlestarB, on that page, it has a section for disabling PING
<Oer> shivam7074, maybe you need to login via http to allow gwibber connect to facebook?
<sun_devil> I could not find anything in man
<_lpc> anyone that sucessfully setup an arm toolchain to build android apps can give me some point
<ssta> battlestarB: just out of interest, why block ping?
<shivam7074> how to do that???
<CFHowlett> shivam  see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p955H5-e_Cw
<dweez> I agree, for the most part, I leave ping as is
<battlestarB> ssta, actually i a mnot trying to block ping
<dweez> UFW allows PING by default
<battlestarB> ssta, i want to block other things
<dweez> Give GUFW a look battlestarB, it allows you to block/enable by Application, service, etc as well as individual ports
<shivam7074> what to do if the video is not playing???
<dweez> and it's a decent beginning into looking at iptables via cli
<battlestarB> dweez, i will, thanks
<CFHowlett> shivam7074  can't see it on YT?  Probably need to install flash
<shivam7074> in utube???
<JJasonClark> woot! random guess of an ubuntu chat room worked.  lol
<P1rate> shivam7074: check your adobe version
<battlestarB> dweez, ssta, thanks for your interes, have a nice day
<shivam7074> how to install flash???
<ssta> probably best you use the GUI I suppose (I can't believe I'm saying that).  If you were to do it "by hand" then something like: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type 8 -s 0/0 -i eth0 -j DROP
<dweez> you too
<JJasonClark> could someone point me to some resources on how to solve my `apt-get update` not working error? I'm guessing its a networking thing since I'm in a VPC. Although I can ping the ubuntu server.
<P1rate> shivam7074: it should be at the repos
<dweez> ssta, the link I gave him had clear instructions for disabling ping in UFW
<CFHowlett> shivam7074   direct from adobe http://www.adobe.com/downloads/
<Pici> JJasonClark: Can you pastebin the exact error?
<JJasonClark> you can Pici
<dweez> and UFW is just a "ease of use" tool for iptables
<shivam7074> what is repos???
<JJasonClark> I am getting many lines that look like this: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<P1rate> shivam7074: software center!
<dweez> repos == repositories == location of installation files
<ssta> dweez: ah, fair enough.  I know very little of ufw (except it produces the most convoluted and impossible to debug set of rules...maybe it's imroved in the past year or so)
<dweez> ssta, no it hasn't, it's gon the way of RHEL's ip filtering
<JJasonClark> err sorry Pici. ment "sure can"
<P1rate> ssta: UFW is decent for start
<Pici> JJasonClark: can you browse to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/ with w3m?
<dweez> but it's <fingerquotes>supposed to be</fingerquotes> easier/simpler
<P1rate> if you dont want to mess with iptables rules over cli
<ssta> dweez: hmm...last time I looked at RH's thing was in about 1999.  At that time it explicitly added a rule for every port (either accept or reject)...was a nightmare
<filo1234> UFW is decent to start, using firewall, but it's syntax and rules so very differents than iptables
<dweez> yeah, but wasn't it straight iptables?
<sun_devil> Any idea what a flag is?
<ssta> dweez: ipchains at the time IIRC...
<JJasonClark> w3m is a cool little utility.  neat
<dweez> Now it seems to be very similar to the syntax ufw uses
<JJasonClark> Pici: yes, I can browse the web site
<P1rate> sun_devil: flag? like red flag?
<filo1234> dweez: all firewall, tool or gui ..use iptables and write rules in it
<Pici> JJasonClark: Are you using a proxy to connect to the internet?
<P1rate> CTF contest ?
<ssta> sun_devil: in what context?  In software a flag usually means like a switch, something is either on or off (or maybe has a range of short values)
<dweez> anyway, EoB here, l8r everyone
<JJasonClark> Pici: yes I am. and I have set `http_proxy` to my proxy with port info
<Pici> JJasonClark: aha!  one moment.
<sun_devil> trying to do a backup
<urfr332gO> sun_devil, back up home or a full clone?
<Pici> JJasonClark: You used "export http_proxy=http://whateverproxy:proxyport"  in the same terminal where you're using apt-get?
<mempoke> hello
<P1rate> mempoke: HI :)
<sun_devil> the command
<mempoke> i am new to irc
<JJasonClark> `export | grep http_proxy`  results in `declare -x http_proxy="http://guest.hds.com:8080"`
<urfr332gO> !tab | sun_devil
<ubottu> sun_devil: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JJasonClark> pici: yes, both my user name and root have the proxy settings
<mobilenoob11> Hi all, I have a question.
<scientes> Mech0z, you get something going?
<urfr332gO> mobilenoob11, spit it out man. :)
<P1rate> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mech0z> scientes nah gave up for today, need to update that firmware, but think I will have to create a windows vm to get that done
<mobilenoob11> K. Where does my private ssh key go in ubuntu? I have it but I don't know where it goes.
<sun_devil> urfr332g0, !tab is a flag?
<Zal> mobilenoob11, typically in ~/.ssh
<scientes> ahh, yeah firmware upgrade, didn't know you were doing that
<mobilenoob11> and then it knows its there?
<Zal> mobilenoob11, depends on the file name. By default, ssh will look for ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<Zal> or id_rsa
<Pici> JJasonClark: Hm... You could try setting it directly in /etc/apt/apt.conf via Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";
<scientes> Mech0z, if that is a pci card however, you arn't going to succeed in a VM unless you have IOMMU hardware
<mobilenoob11> I have rsa :)
<Zal> mobilenoob11, you can also specify it on the command line, using the -i option
<Pici> JJasonClark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#APT_configuration_file_method may explain it better than I
<JJasonClark> Pici: so `Acquire::http::Proxy ...` on one line?
<Mech0z> scientes ok, will have to make a real windows install then
<JJasonClark> pici: headed to the doc now
<mobilenoob11> When you say specify, -i as an option to which command?
<urfr332gO> sun_devil, the !tab was to trigger the bot to tell you how to address who your talking to a autocomplete of the nic. Flags can be in several areas.
<Zal> mobilenoob11, ssh
<JJasonClark> Pici: worked great!
<mobilenoob11> oh, lemme manual page that
<urfr332gO> !info flag
<ubottu> Package flag does not exist in oneiric
<JJasonClark> Pici: I'm up and running again. doing the updates now
<ssta> JJasonClark: example:    Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.10:3142";
<Mech0z> scientes tried usinig a hp tool to create a bootable drive, but then I got "not enough extended memory to load application exec Megacli"
<filo1234> mobilenoob11: -i file where is key
<JJasonClark> Thank you. I'll go update the #cloudstack room too. They might want to include the information in their setup guide
<Pici> JJasonClark: great!
<scientes> Mech0z, ahh you mean a bootable floppy?
<Mech0z> scientes nah bootable us
<Mech0z> usb
<scientes> ok, you can do that from a virtual machine
<scientes> or maybe even wine
<AsHperson> does anyone know of an updated version of skype to work somehow on 11.10?
<Mech0z> what? didnt you say I cant access my pcie from VM?
<CFHowlett> AsHperson   skype for linux will be at beta forever.
<mobilenoob11> So It looks in .ssh, unless I specify -i. what should the key's permissions be in he .ssh folder?
<sun_devil> !tab | urfr332gO any idea on how to use a flag to backup?
<ubottu> urfr332gO any idea on how to use a flag to backup?: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AsHperson> CFHowlett will it ever update though? or a version of windows able to work with wine?
<kunguz> Does anyone know where to find a prebuilt image of latest ubuntu for beagleboard with LXDE desktop?
<CFHowlett> AsHperson   microsoft now owns skype.  You tell me...
<Mech0z> scientes what? didnt you say I cant access my pcie from VM?
<Pici> sun_devil: ! commands tell our bot (ubottu) to do things, you don't need to include them when you ask a question.
<_Marcus> CFHowlett: They've owned Skype for awhile
<urfr332gO> sun_devil, look closely at the bots message it has nothing to dop with your question.
<AsHperson> oh, darn gotcha
<scientes> Mech0z, that is correct, unless you have a IOMMU
<filo1234> mobilenoob11: I think 664, you can try, so if you have wrong permission ssh say'll you
<CFHowlett> _Marcus   and how many linux updates have YOU seen?
<Mech0z> scientes then it still wont work with VM
<scientes> Mech0z, but you can of course create a usb bootup stick from a VM, and then boot that on your ram hardware
<scientes> *on your raw hardware
<AsHperson> what about logmein hamachi(a version that works with the similar versions of that on windows and mac)
<sun_devil> clear as mud
<Mech0z> scientes I created the bootable alreaqdy, but I got the error I descripted beofre
<shivam7074> 1st broadcast window got hanged in gwibber and then whiteout...
<Mech0z> so I want to install directly from windows
<guglielmo> ciao
<guglielmo> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fra>  i'm running 11.10 64bit ... I don't know what happen but every 32bit app seems to not work any more ( skype, google earth ) ...  I got message like this :/usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found. Any Idea ?
<scientes> Mech0z, you ahve to boot the bootable directly, not in a virtual machine
<_Marcus> CFHowlett: I never used it on Linux.
<Mech0z> scientes I am doing that, and it dont work
<urfr332gO> sun_devil, there are a number of back up schemas look into rsync if you want to use the terminal, ubuntu 11.10 has several gui backups one installed is called backup, I use grsync personally.
<zykotick9> fra: you could try installing the ia32lib package and try again
<urfr332gO> !rsync | sun_devil
<ubottu> sun_devil: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<sun_devil> Thanks
<fra> zykotick9: thank u
<fra> zykotick9: i have it
<fra> ia32-libs
<zykotick9> fra: try "linux32 ./program" maybe?
<shivam7074> when i click authenticate then only the heading facebook comes wat to do???
<shivam7074> no this came"Cannot resolve hostname (www.facebook.com)"
<fra> zykotick9: same result : /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<shivam7074> ???
<FloodBot1> shivam7074: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> fra: i don't have any other suggestions - good luck
<Kircle> What temperate sensor can I use to monitor my Intel core i5 cpu temp? I tried some but they only let me monitor my HD's temp.
<mega1> how do i adduser and only give them ftp access to only one folder in /var/www/username
<fra> zykotick9: nooooooo
<fra> zykotick9: ok thank u anymore
<mega1> using ubuntu 11.04
<nrdb> I have a python program complaining that there is not "/dev/dsp" what do I do to fix this?
<shivam7074> sorry
<Zal> nrdb, install a soundcard?
<AcidRain> even with WICD my connection still drops roughly once every 72 hrs and fails to reconnect. does anyone have any work arounds for this?
<sun_devil> by way of the terminal, rsync /home/path/folder /media/floppy    ?
<AcidRain> any advice?
<zykotick9> !info alsa-oss | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.17-5 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<shivam7074> what is paste bin???
<fra> zykotick9: maybe i have found a solutio n
<AcidRain> shivam7074: pastebin.com
<zykotick9> fra: care to share?
<shivam7074> what is it???
<CFHowlett> !paste|shivam7074
<ubottu> shivam7074: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<haylo> ok i am a little confused about how to do a system wide search for a file from the command line. i aways use nautilus like a noob. i understand some regex and shell scripting just am unsure how to do a system wide unix/linux search for a file or string or anything??
<AcidRain> shivam7074: its pretty much a site where you paste anything you want to from your clipboard. also supports syntax highlighting of just about every language
<fra> zykotick9: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-i386
<cemycc> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<haylo> not n*** you know what u mean sorry
<Zal> haylo, locate <filename>
<haylo> I*
<fra> zykotick9: now I have a different error: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1:
<haylo> Zal, from root?
<fra> zykotick9: so it was a key point
<AcidRain> even with WICD my connection still drops roughly once every 72 hrs and fails to reconnect. does anyone have any work arounds for this?
<Zal> haylo, depends on the file. You can do it as a normal user, if a normal user can see the file
<zykotick9> fra: 32bit OpenGL perhaps?  if you use nvidia, i think there is a ia32 lib for that
<ericus> Anyone with a Zenbook and Ubuntu 11.04?
<haylo> Zal, bash sys locate command not known i guess i need to intall the tool
<fra> zykotick9: no nvidia ... all open driver: intel :)
<mempoke> Please ditch unity\
<Zal> haylo, hm, I guess so. It's pretty standard. Maybe you logged in without an environment somehow?
<ericus> mempoke: word
<zykotick9> mempoke: that's not going to happen - and this isn't the channel to complain to
<nrdb> zykotick9, ok I will try
<mempoke> zykotick9: i am thinking outloud
<KM0201> ericus: what is your question about the zenbook?
<haylo> ok Zal it is just a fringe system. im not on ubuntu right now. im installing thank you!!!! :)  this will be helpful in slimming my ubuntu install :)
<ericus> KM0201: if the zenbook would work with 11.04 and a 3.x-kernel
<shivam7074> where i will get answer to my problem if i send a screen shot???
<KM0201> ericus: why do you suspect it wouldn't?
<goddard> im getting permission issues when trying to edit a file over ssh with Kate
<mempoke> is this channel only for ubuntu tech support?
<CFHowlett> mempoke   yes
<Pici> mempoke: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, but keep in mind our guidelines
<guglielmo> ciao
<shivam7074> where i will get answer to my problem if i send by imagebin???
<guglielmo> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CFHowlett> !it|guglielmo
<ubottu> guglielmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chown_> is there a comand that show all mount drivers?
<ericus> KM0201: I don't know. The Zenbook is pretty new, and works (pretty ok) out of the box with 11.10
<zykotick9> chown_: drivers or drives?  to show all mounted drives "mount"
<chown_> zykotick9: mount points
<KM0201> ericus: so why do you want it to work w/ 11.04?
<zykotick9> chown_: mount points are any directory on your system?
<ericus> KM0201: may I /msg you?
<golgelerprensi> hi ubuntu users
<KM0201> ericus: i guess..
<shivam7074> reply anyone???
<mempoke> gvfs does not show file permissions correctly when using a network automount. Any ideas?
<chown_> zykotick9: exacly, i mean i do a lot of mount -t cifs
<ericus> Or we can take it in here KM0201
<zykotick9> chown_: try "mount" to show everything currently mounted, and where they are mounted
<KM0201> ericus: it doesn't really matter, it's just a simple question, why not just use 11.10, if it seems to work well w/ 11.10
<ericus> KM0201: first of all, I run gnome instead of unity
<chown_> zykotick9: oh, that simple, ty!
<KM0201> ericus: ok.. might as well get off that tit, cuz Gnome is slowly fading
<KM0201> actually, it's not so slowly at this point
<ericus> Not slow, but more and more like windows
<KM0201> ericus: have you tried one of the other GUI's?
<ericus> I'm not able to disable all my startup applications
<shivam7074> hello anyone???where i will get answer to my problem if i send by imagebin???
<ericus> Yes, Openbox and XCFE
<Pici> shivam7074: You need to post the url to your image here, otherwise we won't know what your problem is.
<KM0201> ericus: well, xfce sucks right now.. so it's not surprising you didn't care for it.
<CFHowlett> shivam7074   we're all volunteers here.  Send your pic.  Be patient.  VERY patient.
<KM0201> ericus: personally, i love lxde
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201298
<ericus> KM0201: Does that work well with all the gnome panel applets?
<shivam7074> ok
<KM0201> no not all of them, but it has a bunch of it's own that are similar.
<KM0201> actually, it doesn't work with any "gnome panel applets" because it doesn't use gnome-panel... but it has it's own set of applets
<KM0201> ericus: what applets are you specifically interested in
<CFHowlett> shivam7074   I'm guessing you wanted to take a screenshot of something else.  "Grab after a delay of 5 seconds" gives you time to set up the shot.
<Guest22817> Is there a way to see past updates
<ericus> KM0201: most important of all is a CPU manager
<ericus> for power optimization
<shivam7074> ok
<ericus> while on battery power
<ericus> Guest22817: yes in Synaptic
<KM0201> ericus: it has the xfce power manager panel applet, (i don't use it, so i don't know how to judge it's performance)
<ericus> KM0201: OK, I'll try it out later (on my WS now)
<ericus> Thanks KM0201
<KM0201> ericus: no prob.. http://www.lubuntu.net    just try 11.10, since you seemed to have no problems with it... lxde has a very sexy simplicity to it
<ericus> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<ericus> Apache Server at www.lubuntu.net Port 8080
<KM0201> ericus: sorry, http://lubuntu.net
<ericus> .org
<KM0201> ericus: or join #lubuntu
<Guest22817> An Adobe Flash plugin  keeps crashing FF I dont see anything in the last two updates that seems to be the cause
<ericus> But KM0201... Question is, how well will it work with the Zenbook?
<KM0201> ericus: you said ubuntu 11.10 worked fine on the zenbok, you just didn't like Unity... Lubuntu doesn't have unity, but has the 11.10 kernel, so my guess is, just fine
<KM0201> ericus: just try a Live USB or something when you get home, it's actually very functional..
<shivam7074> problem solve, goodnite from india!!!
<ericus> Okay great KM0201, but I'll still have to compile my own kernel. But I'll give it a shot
<KM0201> ericus: why would you do that if 11.10 works well?
<fra> zykotick9:  solved
<Zermanno> buntu-server
<ericus> It works well with a patched kernel
<KM0201> ericus: or wait till 12.04 (or use an alpha version of it, if that doesn't scare you, it has kernel 3.0.2 right now i think)
<zykotick9> fra: nice
<mobilenoob11> Thanks everyone! Gotta go
<sun_devil> in vi,  what command would you use  to search for the word "biz" and replace with business ?
<fra> zykotick9:  thank u and bye
<KM0201> ericus: ok, so.. patched kernel in 11.04, or 11.10?
<ericus> KM0201: patched kernel in 11.10 right now
<ericus> hang on a sec, I'll book into my ultrabook
<ericus> brb
<KM0201> ok, well, if you patched the kernel on ubuntu 11.10, i can't imagine you having any trouble patching it in lubuntu 11.10, since i imagine that is all done by command line...
<nkrypt> my update manager died after restarting to let updates install, how can i fix it?
<Zal> sun_devil, :s/biz/business/g
<KM0201> nkrypt: huh?
<zykotick9> !aptlock | nkrypt
<ubottu> nkrypt: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ericus> ok here we go
<mriccardo> <nkrypt> or try > open terminal and > sudo apt-get -f install
<sun_devil> ok I was close i did  "%s/biz/business?g
<sun_devil> ok I was close i did  :%s/biz/business?g
<sun_devil>  :%s/biz/business/g I cant type
<Zal> sun_devil, eh, %s is actually correct
<Zal> (for ALL lines)
<mega1> i keep getting this message Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<Zal> mega1, well is it?
<mega1> i set up a user and tried to ftp login
<Zal> mega1, ftp is not sftp
<sun_devil> Thanks
<ericus> KM0201 I'm on my ultrabook now
<KM0201> ericus: ok... join #lubuntu if you want to continue this discussion... don't want to get to offtopic here, plus we're there trying to diagnose a sound prob..lol
<ericus> 3.2.5-tunerc6v1-generic
<ericus> okay KM0201
<BlueWolf> Can ayone help? I was trying a whole bunch of themes to find one I like and I removed them once I was done, now when I try to add the theme I like it's coming up with this: Installation for theme "Overglossed" failed. Can't move directory over directory. I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<sun_devil> Zal, what flag would I use to if I was backing up to a flag in the command line
<Zal> sun_devil, not sure I understand. 'u' should undo changes in vi, if that's what you're asking
<sun_devil> Zal, what flag would I use to if I was backing up to a floppy in the command line,, correction
<sun_devil> Zal, not in vi
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf  see this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040277
<Zal> sun_devil, what are you backing up, and what tool are you using?
<metasansana> Has firefox started back misbehaving for anyone?
<CFHowlett> !anyone|metasansana
<ubottu> metasansana: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sun_devil> Zal, backing up a directory into a floppy, but would have to use a couple of floppies
<metasansana> I was getting to that
<Zal> sun_devil, using cp? rsync? rsync is nice. I've got a meeting, but check out the manual page
<sun_devil> Zal, rsync in the comand line
<ericus> does the beta of 12.04 support gnome classic?
<CFHowlett> ericus   ask @ #ubuntu+1
<urfr332gO> ericus, #ubuntu+1
<Feeck> Mr.Beck
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how to fix my keyboard. it has the caps lock reversed
<lwizardl> never mind it fixed itself just started to work right
<Feeck> infinite eject retract can someone help
<zetheroo> I am completely panicking right now ... I was resizing/moving a partition in Gparted on my external 1TB HDD and my 2yr old hit the reset button on the desktop tower!!! Now my hard drive wo't mount ... did I loose all my data!?!? :(
<BlueWolf> CFHowlett: Do you know where the best site is to get Gnome themes?
<BlueWolf> Icons
<BlueWolf> Etc
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   gnomelook.org
<BlueWolf> CFHowlett: Thank You Sir!!! :-))
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   have fun/be safe
<_Marcus> Impossible to do both at the one time.
<BlueWolf> CFHowlett: Will do :-!
<arand> zetheroo: try testdisk
<watschu> hello everybody
<zetheroo> arand: could you expound a little?
<emu> How do I get xclip to put text wherever it has to go to retrieve it with control-v?
<watschu> since about 5 hours my thinkpad t61 ubuntu 11.10 64bit system is very laggy
<watschu> i did not installed anything in the last days
<watschu> anyone knows how to find out and solve this problem?
<arand> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Lost_Partition
<luminoso> hi. since i'm going to install ubuntu after long-time running windows and in dual boot, how dows the repartition works? does it put all ntfs data together (defragmentation)? how does the partition shrink actually works?
<luminoso> or where can i read about that?
<dewcow> watschu: how long have you been runnning 11.10?
<watschu> since the beginning of december
<watschu> about that
<arand> luminoso: If the disk is too defragmanted, you won't be able to schrink it past the last bit of data simply.
<mempoke> watschu: do you like unity?
<CFHowlett> luminoso   dual boot will not defrag.
<watschu> yes
<arand> luminoso: "ntfs filesysyem rather
<dewcow> watschu: how powerful is the thinkpad? unity is very resource heavy
<superstraw> when I go to shutdown ubuntu 11.10 I can hear the hard drive park itself but the screen still shows the ubuntu progress screen forever.  I normally just power off the computer at that point, but where should I start investigating as to why this is happening?
<luminoso> so if i put all ntfs data in the beginning of the partition i can create a larger partition for ubuntu?
<watschu> i had no problems with it
<mempoke> anyone experiencing a slow software center?
<watschu> it has core 2 duo 2.4 ghz i think
<watschu> 2 gb ram
<ericus> how do you see the boot menu when rebooting on 11.10?
<arand> ericus: Hold shift, afaik
<urfr332gO> luminoso, is this a install of ubuntu from windows?
<dewcow> watschu: laggy would be the result of insufficient ram or swap space, or fragmentation
<dewcow> watschu: is the system still laggy after a reboot?
<luminoso> urfr332gO, still deciding if i install from windows or from live cd
<watschu> yes
<urfr332gO> dewcow, ubuntu would not have a defragmentation problem.
<watschu> in htop i see that ram is used about 25 %, secons cpu is used about 100% but not every time
<ericus> didnt work arand
<watschu> its every 1 second for about half a second i think
<urfr332gO> luminoso, don't install from windows.
<arand> luminoso: partiotiong installation tends to be the best long-term solution
<CFHowlett> luminoso   defrag your windows before installing ubuntu.
<watschu> there is a process rtkit
<luminoso> k, thanks!
<watschu> it exists twice and each uses sporadic about 40 - 50 % cpu
<superstraw> crap
<superstraw> brb
<arand> ericus: you could always set a timeout in /etc/default/grub
<arand> !grub2 > ericus
<ubottu> ericus, please see my private message
<donoban> hi
<donoban> since yesterday my computer turns on immediately after suspend. It was suspending fine for months
<donoban> any idea?
<donoban> I've tried installing uswsusp and doing s2ram and i does same behaviour
<donoban> it*
<zykotick9> donoban: what changed yesterday?  did you install anything new?  or did you get some updates?
<donoban> only updates if i'm not wrong
<donoban> perhaps was not yesterday, 4 o 5 days at most
<munkyBeatz> in Aptitude, it tells me that the package Lupin-Casper is broken. It's asking me if I should cancel the install.  Everything i find says it's for a Wubi install. I don't have a wubi install, should I cancel this install or do other things use Lupin-Casper?
<watschu> dewcow: you know anything about that rtkit-process?
<sun_devil> who uses the #bash channel?
<alassiter> if I have duplicate groups in /etc/group file, does it matter which one I delete as far as ownership of files and things like that?
<emu> How do I get xclip to store text so I can retrieve it with control-v?
<watschu> the rtkit-daemon processes have also the highest value at "TIME+"
<watschu> emu: in the console use shift+strg+c to copy
<Steevca> Any recomendations for a great looking and great linux distro? I know that this is ubuntu support,sorry. :P
<donoban> Wed Feb 29 00:17:17 CET 2012: performing suspend
<donoban> Wed Feb 29 00:17:22 CET 2012: Awake.
<donoban> Wed Feb 29 00:17:22 CET 2012: Running hooks for resume
<urfr332gO> munkyBeatz, how did you install ub ntu?
<urfr332gO> ubuntu*
<urfr332gO> Steevca, yeah ubuntu thats all we can say on this channel.
<donoban> it turns on again 5 seconds after perform suspend, really I think that computer doesn't shutdown totally
<CFHowlett> Steevca   kubuntu lubuntu xubntu ubuntu
<munkyBeatz> urfr332g0:  I had a previous Wubi install. But then I uninstalled that, had some issues with windows and used HP restore, to restore comp to factory state. Then later I shrank windows partition, and installed ubuntu on seperate partition.
<emu> watschu: I want to copy input from the terminal without using my mouse
<donavan01> so I switched to Xfce is there a way to remove the icons from the desktop?
<Steevca> CFHowlett used them all,i just want something new and interesting for exploring. :(
<CFHowlett> Steevca   check in with distrowatch
<Steevca> CFHowlett Ok,thanks for the info. ^^
<munkyBeatz> urfr332g0: is this just left over from previous wubi install? I had thought the factory restore had formatted the drive since it erased windows completely at that point. CAn I just cancel the install, since I have a full install of Lupin-Casper Ubuntu now?
<KM0201> donavan01: of course, but ask in #xubuntu
<KM0201> i can't remember exactly how to do it, they'll know though
<watschu> emu: ok, then mark it with with pushed shift and the arrow keys and when marked push shift+ctrl+c   to copy
<CFHowlett> munkyBeatz   factory restore does not necessarily format
<watschu> sory, strg is the german "word" for ctrl
<sun_devil> what files list DNS ?
<jord_> hey guys i have a sierra 313u air card from at&t and i have ubuntu 11.04 and it is not recognized and wont connect help?
<nibbler> sun_devil, /etc/resolv.conf
<munkyBeatz> CFHowelett: Guess that's what I get for guessing it did then.
<munkyBeatz> Bigger question is, do I need lupin-casper, or casper for that matter, since I have a dual-boot setup now?
<donavan01> km0201 thanks
<KM0201> donavan01: np :)
<emu> watschu: Could you rephrase that? Shift+arrow keys only produces ABCD
<zykotick9> emu: are you using vi?  installing vim would probably be a good idea.  for copy/paste highlighting with mouse, then using mouse 3rd button (typically rollers) to paste
<jord_>  hey i have a 313u 4g air card and i cant find it in ubuntu 11.04, help????????
<zykotick9> emu: alternative to roller paste, try shift+insert
<nardey> I can not install pdf printer on ubuntu 12
<MonkeyDust> nardey  #ubuntu+1
<nardey> ubuntu 12.04
<emu> zykotick9: I'm trying to pipe stdout straight to my clipboard to be retrieve with control-c. xclip stores it so I can retrieve it with mbutton, but not control-c. I could write stdout to a file and copy it with an editor, but that seems roundabout.
<urfr332gO> nardey, #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> nardey  type /join #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> emu: sorry, not not familiar with xclip - good luck.
<DBordello> where does ubuntu store the MAC address of network adapters so it knows which one is eth0 and eth1, etc?
<zykotick9> DBordello: i don't know the details - but it's UDEV related for sure
<filo1234> DBordello: sure /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<DBordello> filo1234, thanks!
<filo1234> np
<m477> how can I format cd card?
<m477> sd*
<scientes> m477, palimpsest
<scientes> m477, its like "manage disks" or something in the menu
<m477> ok i will try
<m477> scientes: i have error that it is mounted if i unmount then it wont see it ~_~
<scientes> m477, yes unmount it and you will still see it from the partitionier
<m477> I dont
<scientes> from the PARTITIONIER
<scientes> not from nautilus
<m477> I connect via usb wire
<m477> it is in phone
<m477> i dont have card rider
<scientes> then reformat it from the phone
<m477> reader
<vkandy> hey guys if i curl -k "https://server" does the server receive this as a https request?
<M4dH4tt3r> i seem to be having some unusual troubles
<sun_devil> does /etc/printcap have the printer config files?
<scientes> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<munkyBeatz> why does aptitude show Many upgrades/updates from repositories, while apt-get shows system is up to date?
<Muelli> vkandy: should be the case, yes.
<m477> scientes: ok i have done thx
<M4dH4tt3r> everytime i try to burn ubuntu 64bit to disc its telling me stream not supported?
<CFHowlett> M4dH4tt3r   did you md5sum?
<vkandy> Muelli: thanks so -k just doesnt use the certificate is that it?
<Muelli> munkyBeatz: I think aptitude on Ubuntu tries to install recommended packages as well whereas apt-get doesn't necessarily. But I don't fully know
<Muelli> vkandy: I don't know about -k :-/
<bluefrog> emu, the best way to copy/paste from a terminal is to use screen or tmux. in ubuntu that would be byobu (enhancement to screen and tmux)
<M4dH4tt3r> yeah
<munkyBeatz> Muelli: guess it just has to do with how each one handles packages?
<M4dH4tt3r> exact error=
<Muelli> munkyBeatz: yeah. Although not necessarily single packages but the whole package system.
<MonkeyDust> byobu <3
#ubuntu 2012-02-29
<M4dH4tt3r> Could not burn the image (The provided stream to write is not supported)
<CFHowlett> M4dH4tt3r   make a usb instead?
<M4dH4tt3r> yeah i was just trying to avoid downloading something to do it
 * M4dH4tt3r is lazy
<Muelli> M4dH4tt3r: i think you can just dd the ISO to the pendrive.
<M4dH4tt3r> no
<M4dH4tt3r> has to be mounted
<MonkeyDust> M4dH4tt3r  or use MultiSystem
<Rico> !lis
<M4dH4tt3r> i was just gonna use yumi
<Rico> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<M4dH4tt3r> lol
<M4dH4tt3r> warez?
<Muelli> M4dH4tt3r: I *think* nowadays you don't need to mount anything. Just dd the image onto the pendrive and off you go. Haven't tried it myself...
<dez4rk> M4dH4tt3r: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<M4dH4tt3r> already got it
<scientes> to install to usb just do cat foo.iso > /dev/sd[letter]
<scientes> but be careful to not write on your disk
 * M4dH4tt3r isnt using nix atm
<Muelli> well. obviously, that's the first problem ;-)
<M4dH4tt3r> :P
<Muelli> so you're not asking for Ubuntu support anyway...
<M4dH4tt3r> i am not gender biast i swing both ways ;)
<dez4rk> M4dH4tt3r: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ?
<M4dH4tt3r> yeah thats a goodun
<haux> The partition table on one of my hard disks looks like this: sdb1 sdb2 (free space) sdb4 (free space). sdb4 is my /var directory in Ubuntu. I'd like to move it up to sdb3, so I can create a new sdb4 extended partition to make a few more logical ones. How can I do that without messing up Ubuntu?
<Muelli> haux: check gparted. It's quite convienient. I hope that won't mess up anything. Can't guarantee, though.
<Muelli> haux: to be totally safe, boot off a different disk, i.e.pendrive or CDROM and then move your partition up.
<haux> Muelli, I don't think gparted can move partitions OVER other partitions. At least, not that I can figure out
<haux> I know you can customize the placement of a partition in am enpty space, but that's all I see that the resize/move option can do.
<Muelli> haux: boot off another drive and try gparted then.
<_Marcus> How do I make Gnome load by default instead of Unity?
<_Marcus> I already installed Gnome.
<Muelli> _Marcus: just select it once in the display manager and it should be selected the next time you log in.
<urfr332gO> _Marcus, choose it at login and it will default there
<_Marcus> Muelli: Where is that?
<Muelli> _Marcus: in the display manager, the thing that let's you enter the password once you've booted up.
<urfr332gO> _Marcus, the gear next to the login is a dropdown
<_Marcus> Thanks Muelli and urfr332g0!
<_Marcus> urfr332gO*
<urfr332gO> _Marcus, no problem. :)
<rickk> hi
<rickk> main: ../../src/xcb_io.c:183: process_responses: Assertion `!(req && current_request && !(((long) (req->sequence) - (long) (current_request)) <= 0))' failed.
<rickk> Aborted
<emu> bluefrog: Ah, thanks a lot.
<rickk> please help me to resolve this problem
<Muelli> rickk: well.. What software is that?
<Muelli> rickk: It's a bug in the software, really...
<rickk> I am developing stream server
<rickk> my software...
<Muelli> so fix your software then, rickk.
<L3top> lol
<rickk> can you tell me where should I look?
<Muelli> no. that's offtopic. Maybe buy a book or two on programming.
<Muelli> !offtopic | rickk
<ubottu> rickk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rickk> the thing is it happened suddenly
<rickk> i didn't changed anything
<dedicated1> hi I am trying to set up an ufw firewall but I cannot figure out which port to open to allow irc to connect. and even when I managed to open some I could connect to quakenet but not to freenode. anyone here that can help me with that?
<Muelli> hm dedicated1. How do you know that you can't connect to freenode/
<dedicated1> it kept trying to log on to it but couldn't
<dedicated1> while quakenet had no problems
<Muelli> dedicated1: how do you know?
<dedicated1> in empathy you see the some icon trying to connect, quakenet account got connected, freenode kept spinning
<dedicated1> now i turned off the firewall to ask for help here
<Muelli> hm dedicated1. Can you use smth more verbose, i.e. xchat or even telnet..?
<frederick> hi friends
<dedicated1> I am sorry but I think it is Empathy, it's the Ubuntu 11.10 default
<dedicated1> hi there frederick
<frederick> im from colombian then mi english is more or less
<_Marcus> dedicated1: I don't think you need to open a port to connect out. You only need it to accept in(You(server) <- Other(client)), not connect out(You(client) -> Other(server)).
<Muelli> i.e. do "telnet irc.freenode.org 6667" and paste us the output
<Muelli> ?
<_Marcus> frederick: What is your native language? Ubuntu has many rooms for many languages
<_Marcus> frederick: It may be easier to talk to someone in your native language.
<frederick> im spanish
<_Marcus> !es | frederick, this may help
<ubottu> frederick, this may help: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frederick> i like this room
<_Marcus> Okay
<_Marcus> So, what problem are you having with Ubuntu?
<dedicated1> erwin@ubuntu:~$ telnet irc.freenode.org 6667
<dedicated1> Trying 193.219.128.49...
<dedicated1> Connected to chat.freenode.net.
<dedicated1> Escape character is '^]'.
<FloodBot1> dedicated1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dedicated1> :sendak.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Looking up your hostname...
<Muelli> dedicated1: uh. use pastebin
<dedicated1> :sendak.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Checking Ident
<_Marcus> Oh, Floodbot
<_Marcus> That should be a TV show
<Muelli> dedicated1: anyway, your connection to freenode works. But probably you have the firewall turned off.
<dedicated1> I have it turned off yes
<dedicated1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861304/
<Muelli> dedicated1: turn it on and try again.
<dedicated1> roger
<_Marcus> What does ufw have to do with connecting to freenode?
<Muelli> dedicated1: well done anyway. Nicely quoted your shell in its entirety. Very well done.
<dedicated1> is that bad? xD
<_Marcus> Not at all
<Muelli> no, it's good. go ahead with the firewall turned on. If it returns the very same output, your firewall is fine.
<danpsy> Is there any documentation for letting your application update the icons in real time with Unity?  (i.e. nuding the icon, displaying a number, progress bar, etc)
<dedicated1> same output so far but maybe it's not active yet.. I'm gonna log out and back in and see what it does. thank you for your help Muelli
<jord_> hey guys i have a 313u air card from at&t and i want to use it but its not recognized in ubuntu  any help??????!!!!!!!!
<Muelli> well jord. there might be no driver for it. I'd recommend to unplug it, reboot, login, do a dmesg -c, plug it in, do a dmesg -c and give us the output.
<jord_> can somone help me my 313u air card 4g is not recognized in ubuntu 11.04
<jalal> hi
<UnknownFearNG> hey al
<UnknownFearNG> all*
<_Marcus> Hello, UnkownFearNG
<pokuy> hi to all
<CFHowlett> pokuy   greetings
<pokuy> CFHowlett, hi can i ask something, how to unintall in ubuntu from download file?
<CFHowlett> pokuy   you couldn't install from software center??
<CFHowlett> is that install or uninstall
<pokuy> CFHowlett, i just download the file and i want to uninstall it its not from the software center or package ,its a third party software
<CFHowlett> pokuy   is this a .deb file?
<pokuy> CFHowlett, yes
<DShepherd> hello all. Can someone tell me what I need to do to find out when (what date) my Ubuntu OS was installed?
<CFHowlett> pokuy   sudo dpkg -r filename.deb
<Random833> DShepherd: what date was your home directory created
<JulinBM> I can not see / home partition on the monitor
<JulinBM> is "flashing"
<Random833> DShepherd: seriously, check the timestamp on a file you have never edited, like .face or examples.desktop
<JulinBM> _srp: do you helpme?
<UnknownFearNG> _Marcus: hello
<DShepherd> hmm. let me check Random833
<kingofswords> my video is crashing all the time in 10.04.....utube ads play but main vid crashes......any ideas?
<Random832> kingofswords: what flash plugin do you have installed
<kingofswords> lastest
<Random832> also, what video is it? maybe it's a different format from the ads
<kingofswords> Random832, i have no idea
<kingofswords> Random832, i have flashaid
<Random832> whats that
<kingofswords> Random832, sum useless prog sum1 here recommended me
<kingofswords> video is fine in windows btw
<tomvolek> HI , all of a sudden, I am getting   apache http segmetnation faults and its not stopping :)
<kingofswords> any help
<TheAncientGoat> kingofswords: try disabling hardware accelleration
<designbybeck> Any "R - stat" users in here? I'm trying to find people that use it in Linux?
<TheAncientGoat> right click on video - settings, advanced, untick hardware accelleration
<tensorpudding> does anyone know what causes notify-osd to be started in gnome sessions?
<RoDiMuS-X> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can suggest a good RSS Reader for Ubuntu
<Scunizi> !rss
<kingofswords> TheAncientGoat, thx that seems to stopped the crashes
<Scunizi> Is the bot sleeping?
<trism> tensorpudding: a request for the org.freedesktop.Notifications service, defined in /usr/share/dbus-1/services/
<_Marcus> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<_Marcus> Scunizi: Nope
<tensorpudding> trism, gnome-shell provides org.freedesktop.Notifications
<RoDiMuS-X> !rss
<tensorpudding> it's not proper that it should start notify-osd
<RoDiMuS-X> I guess the Bot doesn't know
<_Marcus> There is no "rss" node
<Scunizi> _Marcus: guess not.. I saw it did send me a private message that it didn't know anything about rss.. that was after my post that I noticed it.
<tensorpudding> every single time i log in, i have to kill notify-osd and restart gnome-shell
<tensorpudding> it's getting to be a truly egregious cycle
<Scunizi> tensorpudding: uninstall it
<tensorpudding> i don't want to have to, since it's required for ubuntu-desktop
<trism> tensorpudding: I do understand this, I believe there is a race when it starts, because I've had times where gnome-shell gets it first, and other notify-osd. As a workaround I just install notification-daemon and uninstall notify-osd
<RoDiMuS-X> So I guess no recommendations
<tensorpudding> yes, but it's a bug
<tensorpudding> and i filed a bug on it
<tensorpudding> and recommended that
<ken> my ubuntu 11.10 partition seems to hang on boot,  just before the login screen;  suggestions?
 * ken looks for changes recently made
<tensorpudding> and they said they can't remove notify-osd from ubuntu-desktop
<trism> tensorpudding: that isn't a fix for the bug, just a workaround
<tensorpudding> i know
<nyancattt> i'm using wireless braondband and i want to know whether i'm now using gsm or hsdpa , how to find out ?
<nyancattt> or which app is good for wireless braodband ?
<derp> Is Evolution the best email client for linux that includes exchange support?
<Random832> Anyone know how to install a new keyboard layout?
<Random832> like, so i can properly select it in gnome - no crufty xmodmap crap
<kthomas2> hmm.  setting my Synaptic driver *.conf to emulate middle button mouse clicks,  hangs boot
<tensorpudding> i filed a new bug for the problem, this time in notify-osd
<tensorpudding> since it's probably notify-osd's fault
<nyancattt> i'm using wireless braondband and i want to know how to force it to use  hsdpa
<tensorpudding> my conspiratorial mindset is the devs don't care because they don't care about providing a good gnome-shell experience
<tensorpudding> of course it's probably not true
<nyancattt> nobody know the answer ?
<laisner> can i convert my primary partition to a logical one without data loss?
<konam> is there a way to make nautilus not show icons next to items of the context menu?
<zykotick9> laisner: that's a odd request, what do you really want to do?
<laisner> trying to get dual boot going but gparted tells me i already have 4 primary partitions when i try create a new one
<zykotick9> laisner: ya, there is a 4 primary limit.  I doubt you can do much without deleting one of those primary to create an extended (but i'm not big on changing partioning after the fact, so someone else might have a better idea)
<laisner> thats what i thought : /
<guest-IXXLti> i change a setting in ccs and now i have to log in as guest to do anything with my computer. I cant get back in to ccs through my username to change it back
<guest-IXXLti> could someone tell me what i can do to fix that?
<urfr332gO> laisner, are those windows partitions?
<guest-IXXLti> changed*
<zykotick9> guest-IXXLti: just to be clear, do you mean ccsm (compiz config settings manager)
<guest-IXXLti> yes i do
<zykotick9> just ckeckin'
<TUX11> can someone tell me how to get libpython2.7
<laisner> nope
<laisner> the one i need to change are ext4
<urfr332gO> laisner, you can clone one probably, put a exteneded in and reload it inside and have lots of logicals.
<jizzbeard> jizz
<jizzbeard> beard
<guest-IXXLti> zykotick9: do you know how i can pull cssm back up, through use of the terminal or something?
<laisner> what program would you suggest for such a procedure ?
<laisner> and how safe is it :-P
<zykotick9> guest-IXXLti: sorry - i don't have any suggestions.  good luck.
<urfr332gO> laisner, actually you would have to dd it probably a clone would not change the partition tyype, my bad.
<laisner> i would need to clone the data and not the partition i guess
<laisner> back up sort of thing
<urfr332gO> laisner, yeah waht are the 4 partitions now?
<urfr332gO> what*
<laisner> have a boot, swap, filesystem and home dir partition
<TUX11> guys i keep getting this message Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.7 (= 2.7-6)
<guest-IXXLti> can you pull applications with a gui up with a terminal?
<urfr332gO> laisner, this a msdos set up noy guid?
<urfr332gO> not*
<laisner> arch setup
<urfr332gO> laisner, I doubt you need the boot partition.
<laisner> hmmm maybe your right
<TUX11> guys i keep getting this message Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.7 (= 2.7-6) andnot sure how to fix it
<urfr332gO> laisner, if it is lvm or encrypted I would not know there though.
<itaylor57> TUX11, what version of ubuntu and what are you running to get the error
<TUX11> 10.4
<TUX11> LTS. sorry in noob
<TUX11> and its vbox
<TUX11> version 4
<laisner> if i remove the boot partition i would have to change fstab and such right ?
<nyancattt> how to force my wireless connection to hsdpa in ubuntu ? anyone know ?
<TUX11> is it a corrup file?
<TUX11> corrpt
<erpo> I installed kubuntu-desktop and now I have the kubuntu boot screen (blue with the kubuntu text). How do I get the default boot screen back?
<platius> laisner, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30130/remove-boot-partition
<laisner> How can i check which partition is primary and which is logical?
<erpo> laisner: partitions ending with numbers 1-4 are primary. Those ending with number 5+ are logical.
<laisner> ok
<adpaolucci> eta for the new LTS still april?
<erpo> adpaolucci: Why would they be off?
<laisner> is there any reason to have a small partition dedicated to boot? might as well ask now that im considering deleting it
<adpaolucci> wondering if it got moved up by some miricale
<adpaolucci> *miracle
<erpo> laisner: If you have one, don't delete it. If you're installing a new system, you don't need it.
<arleslie> Hey guys, I'm trying to find a package for Remserial, I've checked out ser2net but it's not working the way I need it and the only alternative I can find is Remserial but it seems to be missing out of the repos (used to be in 9.04 repos), any ideas on where I can get this?
<laisner> I have one but i need the primary partition spot for my dual boot
<Ady> hi, can someone help me to delete java and install jdk 7 ?
<mrguser> Hi!
<erpo> laisner: You have Linux installed already and you're installing Windows next to it?
<urfr332gO> laisner, the only OS that needs primaries is a windows OS partition,
<itaylor57> Ady, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<mrguser> Can i request some conky configs?
<urfr332gO> mrguser, they are all over the web
<urfr332gO> mrguser, the ubuntu forums has a huge thread of them.
<Linuxephus> Might there be somebody here familiar with the IRSSI Client?
<ZenIRCBot> Linuxephus: Use weechat.
<Ady> itaylor57, i want to delete 1st
<mrguser>  urfr332g0 still if u have can u plz share it with me?
<bazhang> ZenIRCBot, thats not what he asked for help with
<bazhang> Linuxephus, whats the issue
<mrguser> Linuxephus i use mirrg on my symbian phone
<Linuxephus> ZenIRCBot: No. now be silent infidel.
<Linuxephus> It takes a bit of getting used to, that's for sure.
<bazhang> Linuxephus, specific question? there's also #irssi
<ZenIRCBot> bazhang: Use weechat.
<bazhang> ZenIRCBot, irssi
<ZenIRCBot> bazhang: Use weechat.
<mrguser> Yeah it does
<urfr332gO> mrguser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/861381/
<itaylor57> Ady, what version of ubuntu? what jdk do you have installed? how did you install it?
<MrStupid> can I install to an encfs filesystem?
<brian_s> Hey All
<mrguser> Thanks 4 sharing !
<itaylor57> Ady, i have 5 jdk's running on my system
<urfr332gO> mrguser, sits in top right fairly basic.
<mrguser> Thanks urfr332g0
<brian_s> anyone know of a good article on best practices for an Ubuntu LAMP server - security - etc
<urfr332gO> mrguser, no problem acts a bit weird in gnome 3 though not always the same place, not sure why.
<cory_> #xbinx
<cory_> #xbins
<simba_zhang> hello
<bazhang> ZenIRCBot, hi
<simba_zhang> hi
<bazhang> ZenIRCBot, irssi
<ZenIRCBot> bazhang: Use weechat.
<tazjin> Hej, is anyone running 11.10 on a 2011 iMac?
<mrguser>  urfr332g0 i have gnome 2.32 on my natty so the file works just fine thanks again
<Guest95681> ey i dont know both after 20 minuts of runin ubuntu may computer jus freez
<mrguser> Bye!
<Escherial> hello; i seem to be missing my good old rdp client...it's been replaced by "remote desktop viewer", which is vastly inferior
<Escherial> never mind, about to try krdc to see if it's any better
<Escherial> actually, scratch that, too; remmina looks very nice :D
<Oredigger> Adobe Flash is no longer working in FireFox  I reinstalled the flash package, but that didn't help.  Any ideas?
<daniel__> anybody
<Oredigger> I'm not sure if it's site specific.  I'm having trouble loading this video http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/mon-february-27-2012-neil-degrasse-tyson
<daniel__> some one
<bazhang> daniel__, you've not asked a question
<daniel__> i try to learn ubuntu,do you have some book?
<bazhang> Oredigger, yep, not working here either. perhaps a new version of flash was just released
<bazhang> !manual | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki | daniel__ and this
<ubottu> daniel__ and this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Oredigger> bleh, I'll have to load windows to watch it...
<grysa> mmmmmmm ubuntu keep freezing after like 20 minutes
<bazhang> grysa, while doing what
<Oredigger> bazhang TY for the confirmation.  It's at least not just my machine.
<bazhang> how much ram, what's running, what does top show grysa
<daniel__> thx bazhang
<grysa> nothing it just freeze
<bazhang> grysa, how about answering my questions
<Random832> i forget, how do i fix my window decorations?
<grysa> 8 gb of ram 1tb hard drive and i jus freez
<KaeruCT> ubanto
<bazhang> grysa, what does top show. what processes are running, please list the top 2 or 3
<Dr_willis> Random832, you mean run 'compiz --replace' ?
<M4dH4tt3r> send it to me grysa ill fix it :D
<bazhang> M4dH4tt3r, thats not helpful
<M4dH4tt3r> actually it kind of is beause it caused me to think of something ;)
<bazhang> !ot > M4dH4tt3r
<ubottu> M4dH4tt3r, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> grysa,  also is it a desktop? laptop? whats your video card?  if you run the live cd - does it also freeze after 20 min. If you just let it sit does it freeze,  basically we need to figure out if its freezing due to overheating, or driver or app crashing.
<lolmatic> hello
<bazhang> grysa, open a terminal, type top: what processes do you see running; list the top 2 or 3
<lolmatic> i am looking for tools to download files from one click hosters on the shell
<Dr_willis> lolmatic,  cant say ive ever seen any.  - seen browser extensions. but thats it.
<Tribal> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<Tribal> Erm
<Dr_willis> lolmatic,  you are refering to those 'free file hosting sites' like.. err.. rapidshare, and others.
<lolmatic> yes
<bazhang> Tribal, ?
<KaeruCT> he's bugging
<lemmu> hi kaery
<CreativeGuy> LAMP Channel was dead
<bazhang> CreativeGuy, support question related to same?
<CreativeGuy> hey bazhang - sorry I did not see your post
<CreativeGuy> I was just looking for good CURRENT info on running a secure LAMP server
<zennez0009> hello, new ubuntu user here
<bazhang> did not think that 'lamp' had a channel
<zennez0009> i juz did a clean install of ubuntu and run update manager
<zennez0009> after i did a full update
<zennez0009> i cant connect to wireless anymore
<CreativeGuy> most stuff seems out of date and lots of incomplete info on best practices
<bazhang> zennez0009, kernel update?
<zennez0009> i was able to connect wireless before update manager full date
<CreativeGuy> I typed in LAMP to the channel search
<CreativeGuy> bunch of people sitting in there - no chatting
<CreativeGuy> lots of <crickets>
<CreativeGuy> I was just looking in Apache channels
<bazhang> CreativeGuy, whats the specific issue? how to install it? or what
<CreativeGuy> actually - I found my way through installing - it was really easy
<bazhang> zennez0009, tried booting into an earlier kernel?
<zennez0009> bazhang, i use update manager until the system was up to day
<CreativeGuy> I have some Rackspace Cloud servers setup
<zennez0009> now i cant use wireless
<zennez0009> how do i do that?
<CreativeGuy> I just started my own IT Consuting company
<zennez0009> however if i disable my wirelss
<bazhang> zennez0009, tried booting into an earlier kernel?
<zennez0009> and restart
<CreativeGuy> I was planning to work through this and get my ducks in a row before havig clients
<CreativeGuy> having*
<zennez0009> and enable my wirelss after restart i am able to connect to one network
<CreativeGuy> but I am still coming up to speed and I am getting slammed by new clients
<CreativeGuy> word is out I guess
<zennez0009> if i disconnect my wireless . i have to repeat the trick. disable wireless. restart and connect again
<CreativeGuy> I don't want to be that guy deploying crap LAMP servers
<zennez0009> i can only connect to one wireless network per restart
<CreativeGuy> so I have servers active - reading through my amazon books on Ubuntu
<Varq> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu and I have no idea what I'm doing. I want to user a version of Blender from graphicall.org, but I have no idea what to do with the files.
<CreativeGuy> just not enough time and it scares the hell out of me
<erpo> Varq: The normal blender won't do for you?
<CreativeGuy> I have the Ubuntu 11.10 Server Admin & Reference book
<CreativeGuy> it is not bad - but typical of books
<CreativeGuy> here do this
<CreativeGuy> this will install
<CreativeGuy> great - now what
<FloodBot1> CreativeGuy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Varq> erpo: Well, I'm using a modifier that isn't in the official build of Blender in my current model.
<CreativeGuy> search Ubuntu forms - most stuff is several revisions behind
<erpo> Varq: What is name of the file you downloaded?
<Varq> Blender 2.62.0 (Non-Bmesh Edition) +UV Offset Modifier + blah blah blah. http://graphicall.org/832
<CreativeGuy> you catch all that bazhang?
<bazhang> CreativeGuy, I did not see any actual question
<CreativeGuy> lol
<CreativeGuy> ok
<CreativeGuy> so I have LAMP servers up and running in cloud
<NitroTiger> I think screwed up xorg.conf and on start up screen stays blank what can I do now to revert it ?
<CreativeGuy> I need a good document on current LAMP best practices for securing
<bazhang> CreativeGuy, no need to retype all that---actual question?
<erpo_> NitroTiger: For reasons purely related to my blood pressure, I would reinstall. Nobody likes editing xorg.conf.
<CreativeGuy> you have a link?
<CreativeGuy> sorry for my newbness - trying my best to search docs
<NitroTiger> erpo: well installed 11.10 and in etc/x11 there was no xorg file so but my old xorg.conf for my Samsung monitor there. Isn't there really way to revert that some how?
<erpo> NitroTiger: Did you install 11.10 fresh or did you upgrade?
<erpo> NitroTiger: Also, are you saying there was no xorg.conf file right after you finished installation?
<zykotick9> erpo: xorg.conf is not present by default - not typically used
<erpo> zykotick9: Dang. I feel like a geezer.
<erpo> zykotick9: If you don't remember init, get off my lawn! :)
<NitroTiger> erpo:Fresh few days ago. Yes there was no file and my screen was unknown and low res. So hence I NASA long ago file for my monitor what I used before
<erpo> NitroTiger: NASA?
<NitroTiger> Sorry I'm on my phone and f* dictionary
<NitroTiger> I ment made long ago
<erpo> NitroTiger: So it boots and you can log in, but it was at a low resolution? What kind of video card do you have?
<NitroTiger> Mobile 4
<NitroTiger> On laptop
<erpo> NitroTiger: What is the model of your laptop?
<NitroTiger> Vaio
<erpo> NitroTiger: Exact model number?
<erpo> NitroTiger: There is more than one Sony Vaio.
<NitroTiger> Vgn na38e
<erpo> na38e?
<NitroTiger> Ns38e
<bilal03> hello there
<NitroTiger> erpo: And any ideas?
<gryza> I can't change the wireless cards channel
<erpo> NitroTiger: I'm doing some research.
<NitroTiger> Erpo: Thanks,
<bilal03> I can't change resolution to 1440x900, it just stuck on 1024x768, i m using ubuntu 11.10
<soreau> gryza: iwconfig <iface> channel <channel>
<erpo> NitroTiger: Have you tried changing the resolution with the display tool?
<bilal03> it was working right till last night
<chipotle> what's the best program to rip blurays on ubuntu 10.10?
<erpo> chipotle: I don't know that blu-ray copy protection has been thoroughly broken yet.
<NitroTiger> erpo: And how I do that
<Varq> erpo: Sorry to bug you, but did you know what to do with those files?
<bilal03> I can't change resolution to 1440x900, it just stuck on 1024x768, i m using ubuntu 11.10
<erpo> Varq: I got disconnected for a bit. I asked which files you downloaded.
<erpo> NitroTiger: Can you log in?
<Ninja-1> bilal03: what's your video card?
<bilal03> Ninja-1, intel Q965
<bilal03> its was working right with my hp 19" monitor
<bilal03> Ninja-1, its was working right with my hp 19" monitor
<NitroTiger> No i start my pc enter BIOS pass it starts loading ubuntu and screen turns blank
<gryza> mmm still selling router is in channel 3 but card is on channel 1
<Varq> erpo: http://graphicall.org/832 It's Blender 2.62 w/ UV Offset Modifier.
<bilal03> Ninja-1, but now in display settings it does not show my monitor name
<erpo> NitroTiger: Does the backlight turn off?
<NitroTiger> No
<erpo> NitroTiger: Have you installed ubuntu yet or are you trying to boot from the live cd?
<Ninja-1> bilal03: what's the output of running "xrandr" in a terminal?
<NitroTiger> erpo: It Is installed
<erpo> NitroTiger: So it worked when you booted from the live cd but it doesn't work now. What have you done since you installed it?
<NitroTiger> erpo: I installed it for while ago so I wanted to get my big screen working normally and i but my custom xorg.conf into x11 after reboot that happened
<L551> Trying to get my printer to work in Ubuntu, but CUPS doesn't have a driver for it
<soreau> ! printer | L551
<ubottu> L551: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<matias> HOla
<L551> Soreau, it's not listed.
<Guest65509> estoy en problemas, necesito un poco de ayuda
<soreau> L551: Then it may not be supported. Have you tried googling the model number with keyword ubuntu?
<nicknick> How can I get this annoying low battery warning to stop popping up on my laptop? It indicates I only have ~45 min left with 100% charged battery (which is very wrong. it's about 5 hrs.). It is very irritating. I'm running 11.10. Any suggestions please?
<djthree> Hola, alguno habla español?
<nicknick> Un poco
<soreau> ! es | djthree
<ubottu> djthree: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nicknick> Que va?
<L551> I need it to work though. I'm out $80 if it doesn't. Googling comes back with nothing
<soreau> L551: What is the model number?
<L551> MG3120
<djthree> hola
<djthree> ok, todo bien
<CreativeGuy> bazhang: Any links to current documentation on best practices for securing a LAMP server?
<irvan-rpla> haduh aku ramudeng iki do ngomong opo
<soreau> L551: yea it doesn't look too promising
<NitroTiger> Erpo?
<L551> I need it to work though. Printer was just delievered, I need to print for tomorrow. All machines here run linux.
<CreativeGuy> Anyone have any links to good current documentation for securing a LAMP server?
<soreau> L551: Maybe try ##linux? I'm not really sure what else to tell you. If it's a brand new model, the linux drivers may not have been written yet
<alaa> hi everybody i want to  change from xubuntu to unity
<alaa> ?
<soreau> L551: If you purchased this printer knowing it needed to run on linux, maybe you should have researched it beforehand
<soreau> alaa: I don't think you do ;)
 * soreau is switching to xubuntu from gnome
<urfr332gO> alaa, you installed xubuntu to begin with?
<alaa> how can i convert from xubuntu to unity ?
<godofwar> does anyone know how ubuntu 11.10 can remember my running applications when restarting or shutting down my computer?
<alaa> yep, I've installed xubuntu, and I wanna change it to unity ..
<zykotick9> alaa: you could install ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<urfr332gO> alaa, ^^^^ and or remove xubuntu as well if you want at some point. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Varq> Well, I guess erpo disappeared. So can anyone help me install this version of Blender from http://graphicall.org/832?
<philipballew_> Should a Ubuntu laptop mute of hibernation/suspend by default?
<nicknick> How can I get this annoying low battery warning to stop popping up on my laptop? It indicates I only have ~45 min left with 100% charged battery (which is very wrong. it's about 5 hrs.). It is very irritating. I'm running 11.10. Any suggestions please?
<Dark|Code> http://indonesiandefacer.org/mirror/2012/02/zuienkaruizawa.html
<Dark|Code> ?echo\
<urfr332gO> nicknick, have you actually gotten 5 hours use in ubuntu?
<nicknick> Not using it heavily. I've gotten about ~2.5, but I just wanna get rid of this annoying warning
<brianp1992> what is the KDE desktop?
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I just upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10.
<StevenX> and now my nxserver is not working
<StevenX> although my ssh server is
<nicknick> brian
<nicknick> It's an alternative desktop environment to gnome
<nicknick> It has a somewhat more windows-like feel
<brianp1992> nicknick, dose it use alot of resorces?
<nicknick> As far as I know it's about comprable to Gnome in that aspect
<nicknick> If you're looking for a less resource heavy desktop environment there's fluxbox or xfce and several others
<brianp1992> nicknick, do you use it?
<brianp1992> yes im useing xubuntu right now
<brianp1992> nicknick, yes im useing xubuntu right now
<pengw> howdy everyone
<Guest13279> yes, X server, X client, and Windowmaker would be a great start.
<beckiebest122> How can I set Windows to boot by default in GRUB? 10.10
<pengw> who know if i want to view EAX EBX ECX... what should I do with linux.
<nicknick> I don't and I haven't since before Hardy Heron, but I have used it before. I'm not sure how it has changed over the years though. I was plenty more buggy than gnome when I left it. That's actually why I stopped using it
<brianp1992> nicknick, ahh okay well ill keep asking around before i jump into it then
<nicknick> Why not go ahead and get it and try it out for yourself? you can keep your xfce desktop manager and choose which one to use at login. If you don't like KDE, then you don't have to use it and can uninstall it. If you do like it, you can keep both and switch back and forth or if you want, uninstall xfce. There's no better way to decide if you like it than to jump right in and start using it
<travis69420> ubuntu question for everyone... I am currently using ubuntu as my router and i am using IPTables as my firewall (this is Ubuntu server, so no GUI).  I am trying to get my box set up to accept ssh from outsde my LAN (WAN port) my WAN port is eth0
<travis69420> i have ssh server running on port 54321
<intok> can anyone recommend a NeoGeo emulator that actually works unlike Mednafen? Seems none of the emulators in the official Ubuntu repos works
<travis69420> how do i set up iptables to accept all incoming connections on port 54321
<travis69420> but to the local host
<pjman> I'm doing some testing that requires me to change the kernel boot options. After booting I want to double check that used the correct options. What command do I use to list the current kernel options in use?
<Jordan_U> pjman: cat /proc/cmdline
<zykotick9> intok: mame is probably the best neogeo emulator out there, gngeo is ok to (and supports the home console like options)
<pjman> Jordan_U: Thank you!
<Jordan_U> pjman: You're welcome :)
<travis69420> i did try the #IPTables channel but no one seems to be awake :-(
<intok> zykotick9 the mame version in the repos doesn't work, and GnGeo is a long dead project
<nicknick> It seems that no one with advanced knowledge is really on this channel right now either
<zykotick9> intok: if you claim both mame and mednafen "don't work" perhaps they're not the issue.  good luck.
<revilodraw> hello. when istalling xp in a virtual machine using virtualbox, which filesystem should i use - ntfs or fat?
<travis69420> NTFS revilodraw
<travis69420> how large is your drive?
<revilodraw> travis69420: 30gb
<brianp1992> nicknick, ahh okay well ill guess ill give it a try
<travis69420> eh i'd just use NTFS revilodraw
<nicknick> do you know how to get it?
<revilodraw> travis69420: thank you
<travis69420> better performance... I really only use FAT nowadays for Flash drives, as FAT is the most universal filesystem for all OSes (all can pretty much read and write without adding anything)
<intok> zykotick9 mednafen launches and loads the rom, but gets stuck in a constant loop of configuring keys, the version of mame in the repos launches, but crashes when you do anything, I can't even get it to load a bios or a rom
<fully_human> Hello, trying to update time with ntpdate; however, whichever server I use I get the error: 28 Feb 11:55:11 ntpdate[5750]: no server suitable for synchronization found.
<intok> zykotick9 I've had the same kind of issues with bsnes and zsnes, neither of those runs either, zsnes crashes silently and bsnes launches, doesn't load a rom and doesn't do anything till manually killed
<zykotick9> intok: well, sdlmame (if available in ubuntu) is a big improvement over xmame -- but neither is "easy" to setup.
<zykotick9> intok: are you using ati graphics by chance?
<physically_fit> any DJ here?, i have a question
<intok> zykotick9 sdlmame is what I've got, nope, Nvidia Geforce 6200 NV44a core
<fully_human> Anyone know why I can't connect to ANY time server?
<fully_human> It's very frustrating: I can't do anything on the net except surf the web (whithout a proxy).
<NitroTiger> Is here Eunuch specialist?
<NitroTiger> Is here wubi specialist? Sorry I made mistake..
<brian1992> nicknick, whats the apt-get for the kde?
<travis69420> none of us are specialists in anything lol
<nicknick> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Varq> I'm new to Ubuntu and I don't really know what I'm doing. Does anyone know how to install this version of Blender? http://graphicall.org/832
<zykotick9> nicknick: kubuntu-desktop you mean?
<NitroTiger> :)
<travis69420> varq: i think it may be in synaptics package manager
<nicknick> yes that's right. my bad
<fully_human> Varq: Usually with blender, just extract it and run the executable in the directory.
<travis69420> isnt it?
<nicknick> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ady> how i open port pls command?
<Varq> fully_human: I double clicked on it, and nothing happened. :/
<fully_human> Why is it that I can't connect to any time server?  I run sudo ntpdate -q ntp.ubuntu.com, and get the error: no server suitable for synchronization found
<travis69420> ady what do u mean?
<fully_human> Varq: Then you may not have python or OpenGL installed.
<travis69420> varq: did u check the synaptic package manager i think it's in there
<travis69420> you dont need to use their site
<Ady> travis69420, i mean how i open port utw from console
<travis69420> ummm utw?
<travis69420> firewall ports i assume you mean ady?
<Ady> travis69420, y
<travis69420> u need to be alot more specific
<travis69420> utw and port means nothing
<Ady> travis69420, y sry i newbie
<travis69420> what are you trying to do ady?
<travis69420> start from the begining
<Ady> travis69420, open my game server ports
<Varq> travis69420: I'm on Windows right now, so I'm going to have to restart and check. I'll be back in a bit.
<travis69420> ady that's controlled by your router
<travis69420> i assume you are on a home network ady?
<Ady> travis69420, rooter alredy open
<travis69420> huh?
<Ady> travis69420, yes home
<travis69420> wht do u mean router is already open?
<travis69420> what kind of router do you have?
<Ady> already configurated
<brian1992> well it would seem ill be waiting for 30 minues while my kubunt-desktop downoads
<Ady> speedport
<travis69420> so u already configured that in the router?
<Ady> yes
<travis69420> well then there shouldnt be a problem
<travis69420> i dont think
<Ady> my ubuntu ports ? i think that i cant connect to game...
<travis69420> ummm well i dunno that ubuntu has a firewall application
<Ubuntunub> iptables?
<travis69420> so if u opened it up on the router and forwarded it to the corect machine
<travis69420> well yes but doesnt he have to setup iptables
<travis69420> i thought by default ubuntu just leaves the ports open
<Ubuntunub> Believe so.  Think it's empty of rules by detault.
<travis69420> could be wrong tho
<Ubuntunub> *default
<Ady> <newbie
<NitroTiger> How to boot wubi to safe graphics mode
<travis69420> oh great... i dunno if ubuntu has a firewal gui dores it
<travis69420> does it*
<travis69420> we're discussing ady...
<Ady> how i check?
<Ady> open ports?
<travis69420> ady, trying to find out the best way
<travis69420> give us a min to discuss the issue
<Ady> travis69420,  good
<travis69420> more like the easiest way
<Ady> travis69420,  will be gr8
<Ubuntunub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Ady> Ubuntunub, ty
<travis69420> ooo thans ubuntunub
<travis69420> jst found that myself
<travis69420> never used ufw before
<travis69420> lol i'm on ubuntu server
<Ubuntunub> Same.  Never used the ufw -- just fumbled through iptables, lol.
<underground_> Who's speack french
<underground_> ?
<Jordan_U> !fr | underground_
<ubottu> underground_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<travis69420> yea i tend to use iptables from within webmin on ubuntu server
<underground_> i need help with my armitage
<scottj> is there a gui tool for creating xmodmap lines? like pick a key and pick what key you want it mapped to and it outputs the right code/syntax?
<Ubuntunub> Anyone familiar with using cron as a automated backup tool?  Just needing to copy the folder content from one one dir to another dir -- but I want to make sure that if the source directory is empty it doesn't overwrite what might already be in the backup dir.  Hope that makes sense.
<zykotick9> Ubuntunub: you should check out rsync
<chris_8> Hey room: Can someone help me add trash icon to taskbar for GNOME running on Ubuntu 11.10? I looked online to no avail sadface
<underground_> back
<underground_> toc toc
<Ubuntunub> zykotick9, that's what I was planning, but then someone informed me that if the source dir is blank it might overwrite the backup directory to be empty as well.  The source is a ramdisk, so it might very well be empty when the cron runs.
<Ubuntunub> So would a standard cp command be better?
<zykotick9> Ubuntunub: just avoid the --delete stuff and you "should" be ok
<chris_8> Right-click/add to panel doesn't work because "Trash" doesn't appear on the list of things to add
<Ubuntunub> zykotick9:  Awesome.  I'll go give it a try.  :)  Thanks!
<travis69420> anyone here recommend an opendns update client for ubuntu?
<chris_8> Anyone running GNOME with 11.10? How to get trash icon on taskbar?
<intok> zykotick9 I take it you had no luck either? I did find a ppa for SNES9x which works for SNES, but that still does nothing for the lack of NeoGeo emulation
<Varq>  All right, I'm back. Now what do I do about this Synaptics Package thing, travis69420?
<zykotick9> intok: so long as your on 32bit zsnes is certainy my favourite snes emulator.  For neo-geo I think sdlmame is probably one of the best options.  good luck.
<xangua> chris_8: doesn't unity has a trash icon in the launcher?
<chris_8> Xangua: maybe, I only used unity for a few minutes before DLing GNOME interface...
<chris_8> and I'm staying with GNOME, trash icon or not
<chris_8> I can bring up the Add to Panel window np but Trash isn't on it :/
<intok> zykotick9 yeah I'm on 32 bit, but as I said, zsnes instantly crashes and bsnes launches but doesn't display anything, just runs invisibly eating resources silently till it's manually killed
<zykotick9> intok: well, i don't run ubuntu - so can't really comment on stability issues on your distro
<intok> zykotick9 mint? debian?
<zykotick9> intok: doesn't matter ;)  it's ot.  Not mint for sure.
<travis69420> varq: did u look in the package manager for blender?
<avy> is there a way i can change the settings on the dash sidebar in  11.10?
<Varq> travis69420: I did a search, and all I could find was Blender 2.58, which isn't what I'm looking for.
<urfr332gO> avy, settings?
<travis69420> ok so guess we'll have to use the one on blenders site then varq, i just wasnt sure if it was in the package manager which would save us steps
<avy> i want it to be like it was in 11.4 where i have to touch the top left cornerto bring it up instead of touching any part of the left hand side
<urfr332gO> avy, look in ccsm.
<urfr332gO> avy, unity is a plugin there if anyc hnages can be made it would be there short of a hack.
<Varq> Is there any reason I just can't use the files from http://graphicall.org/832 to install blender?
<travis69420> varq give me one minute
<travis69420> sorry working on many things
<CFHowlett> Varq   as opposed to getting it from a known and trusted source?  No, go ahead.
<Varq> Oh, dang it. It opened now. I guess I'm fine. It didn't open before. :/
<travis69420> varq: u need 64-bit or 32-bit Blender?
<travis69420> oh
<travis69420> nvm then
<travis69420> all that work for nothing
<Varq> I'm sorry.
<avy> damn that sucks im 100% sure there was an option that let you change basic settings in 11.4
<avy> thanks for the help
<fachex> Help, help!  :) I just reinstalled windows 7 in my laptop and wanted to install Ubuntu but now it would not boot any linux distro, the screen will go blank, finally I just got an error: Found something at drive = 91, erro 80, AX = 4283, drive 91
<CFHowlett> fachex   does windows boot?
<fachex> yes
<fachex> I had no problem booting before
<CFHowlett> fachex   what's your ubuntu installation media?  usb/cd??
<fachex> any other linux distro
<fachex> CD
<fachex> but I am trying mint, PCLOS and all of them get stuck
<CFHowlett> fachex   that look like a DRIVE fail message to me ...
<fachex> it is like this installation of Win7 Ultimate did something to the drive
<CFHowlett> fachex   consider trying a USB installation
<fachex> it does look like that but I don't think so
<fachex> I guess I will do that
<CFHowlett> fachex   normally media can't do much to a drive, but I find that suspicious...
<fachex> but I wanted to install a version of Linux Commodore 64 Vision distro
<chipotle> hi, how do i configure my receiver on ubuntu? do i run amixer with pulseaudio?
<CFHowlett> fachex   virtualbox is an option...
<fachex> and that is on DVD
<chipotle> my receiver has 5 channels/speakers that i want to configure... it is connected via hdmi
<fachex> well, Linux will be my primary OS
<fachex> I need some windows for work
<CFHowlett> fachex   try usb.  If it STILL fails, you're iso is the problem.
<fachex> I don't think my ISO is the problem
<fachex> i tried several
<fachex> and some of them used to work before
<fachex> I don{t think is a drive problem bcz I am trying to run liveCD
<fachex> so HDD should not matter
<CFHowlett> fachex   if the optical drive won't boot, there's a problem with that...
<fachex> it does boot windows thou
<nathan28> CFHowlett: if the optical drive won't boot, it might not be in the bios boot list in the right order
<chipotle> how do i configure pulseaudio?
<tim167> hi,I'm trying to find files that contain a word, using grep, but grep doesn't seem to do anything; i do grep -R "word" ./ and it finishes immediately with no results
<CFHowlett> nathan28   see the error msg, but you're right.
<fachex> it does boot other things like MacOS
<fachex> for Intel
<fachex> but no Linux distro
<CFHowlett> fachex   this is on a mac?
<fachex> very weird
<eQuiNoX__> is there an ubuntu application that can help monitor any kind of application crashes and log that?
<fachex> no, PC
<travis69420> how can i kill a tty session
<aeon-ltd> eQuiNoX__: launch something from a terminal
<urgodfather> does anyone in here use xbmc???
<tim167> how can I get grep to work for finding a word inside files, in a subdirectory ?
<travis69420> i have my useraccount logged on from two locations and i want to kill one
<fachex> I have Hiron Boot CD on my usb and it did work
<eQuiNoX__> aeon-ltd: yes, thats how im doing it - so I redirect the stderr stream to a file, thats what you mean?
<fachex> let me try hiron on CD
<cal_> how do i change the console video mode in ubuntu 11.10?
<aeon-ltd> eQuiNoX__: it logs/prints messages to the terminal anyway
<aeon-ltd> urgodfather: they do in #xbmc
<eQuiNoX__> aeon-ltd: uh, im running a script and chances are that i'll be away when it runs so...
<magn3ts> How on *EARTH* do I get Ubuntu/gnome-shell to forget a wifi network
<urgodfather> aeon-ltd, i'm in there... watched you enter and leave lol
<magn3ts> It always tries to connect to the registration netwokr no matter what I do.
<aeon-ltd> urgodfather: heh :)
<urgodfather> aeon-ltd... no one is answering
<chipotle> how do i edit my pulseaudio config so it can find my a/v receiver?
<zykotick9> cal_: it's configured through grub these days GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 type thing, there is also some KEEP option you might need?  might be more challenging if you use nvidia/ati proprietary drivers
<mrmcgibby2> Just logged out and back in, now unity is gone and I've got some interface I don't recognize with with "Activities" in the top left corner
<mrmcgibby2> What is this?
<cal_> zykotick9: that doesn't seem to be entirely true. I can see the system booting, starting up all the processes, until *right before* i get a login prompt. At that point the screen goes garbled. So it seems to be setting it to a video mode my card doesn't handle right at the end.
<armence_> I need to set some environment variables for my window manager where can I set those? Is .xinitrc the right place?
<cal_> zykotick9: i've messed with grub video settings, that changes video mode way before that.
<zykotick9> cal_: look for that KEEP option
<Guest73258> if anybody knows any opensource projects that need help, and would be easy to contribute to, I would love them forever
<DeltaWhy> I'm looking for a way to block traffic to certain sites at certain times of day. Does anyone know of such a program?
<cal_> zykotick9: for /etc/default/grub?
<dax> mrmcgibby2: sounds like gnome shell
<zykotick9> cal_: that's to edit it yes, but i mean you'll probably have to search online for that actual option (i don't think it's there by default)
<mrmcgibby2> how do I get unity back?
<cal_> " Set to .text. to force the Linux kernel to boot in normal text mode, .keep. to preserve the graphics mode set using .GRUB_GFXMODE. "
<cal_> zykotick9 : that looks like the ticket, found it in the help. thanks!
<zykotick9> cal_: there you go!
<cal_> zykotick9: i wonder what it is taking over the video mode from grub though?
<Guest17589> any PHP, C++, or python projects looking to take on a newbie, anyone know? One without 10000 lines of convoluted code
<zykotick9> cal_: i'm not sure... this kms stuff is rather foggy in my understanding
<thevaliantx> looking for a general linux channel where i can chat about various desktops for older computers.  for some reason i can't write in #linux or #linuxbeginner :/
<zykotick9> !register | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cal_> zykotick9: nowadays even grub is getting too layered and abstracted... ugh... just one file menu.lst was so much easier.
<urgodfather> does anyone in here use xbmc, boxee, or anything of the sort?
<zykotick9> cal_: oh, i like grub2 way more then grub-legacy myself - very automatic (once you get your head around some of the weird stuff ;)
<Guest17589> I use xbmc
<cal_> bah ;)
<thevaliantx> zykotick9, would the nickname i have now already be registered since i'm using it?
<Guest92327> hi ,I'm searching a room , talking about ARM . can you help me?
<urgodfather> guest17589 do u use navi-x too?
<zykotick9> thevaliantx: i don't know - did you identify when you joined freenode?
<Nach0z> Never got my head around why grub2 seems to use bash scripts rather than just straight configs for just about all the default stuff. I'm sure there's a very good reason, I just kinda wish it was ... easier to configure XD
<thevaliantx> zykotick9, i just started up xchat.  it automatically gave me this nickname.
<zykotick9> thevaliantx: try #freenode for issues about registering/joining channels though
<thevaliantx> zykotick9, ok, thanks.
<zykotick9> thevaliantx: then, no - it's not registered nick
<zykotick9> Nach0z: all has to do with the automajic nature of grub2 ;)
<Nach0z> yeah, that's great and all, but unfortunately sometimes grub2 don't do what I want it to do :P
<cal_> zykotick9: how about disabling the console screensaver is that in grub too?
<Nach0z> like, I don't want "quiet splash", i just want splash. gotta go in and edit all the 20_linux or whatever it is to find that line and whatnot
<zykotick9> cal_: screen blanking can be a couple of different thing - sorry, I haven't had to "really" deal with that issue.  good luck.
<zykotick9> Nach0z: poor example - "quiet splash" is in /etc/default/grub ;)
<Nach0z> oh. well. hell. gonna go look for that right now
<Nach0z> either way >_>
<zykotick9> Nach0z: i still get you point
<Nach0z> yeah. lol. grub2 is cool and all though
<Nach0z> supergrub2disk is the best invention ever, btw
<Nach0z> saved my arse on a dozen different occasions
<terr_> does anyone know if Kubuntu provides an  option to partition the hdd?
<CFHowlett> terr_   yes
<Random832>  why does the password prompt warn you num lock is on
<Random832> it should warn you if it's off, if anything
<Nach0z> Random832: because of laptop keyboards
<Random832> oh
<Nach0z> if you have nunm lock on on a laptop keyboard the whole right side of the keyboard is moot
<Random832> can i turn off that setting, i have a full keypad
<Nach0z> probably not.
<cal_> zykotick9: bah. 'keep' didn't work. something is still taking over.
<Ben64> what is a very light WM i can use on my server
<zykotick9> cal_: sorry don't know then?
<cal_> GRR. I can see stuff fine as the processes start up.
<Ben64> apt-get install metacity wants me to install 256MB of stuff
<Nach0z> that's a lotta dependencies
<zykotick9> Ben64: any of the *boxs are pretty light (openbox, fluxbox, etc)
<Ben64> cool, i'll check em out
<terr_> CFHowlett: I didn't see an option.... I'm debating about installing debian instead of kubuntu but I've heard so many good things about Ubuntu.  If  there is an option I missed it.  Are the install steps documented?     I'm building a new machine so I can easily restart the process.
<cal_> zykotick9; right now my evil eye is on /etc/init.d/setvtrgb.
<CFHowlett> terr_   when you boot up the installer will ask if you want to use some or all of the hdd ...
<zykotick9> cal_: i have no idea what that even is... hope you find the answer.
<terr_> ...and I have a major firefox problem.  It will NOT reload.  I jsut restarted X so this means its a Javascript issue in all likelihood.
<terr_> CFHowlett: I said all
<CFHowlett> terr_   for less user friendly but more controlled steps, use the alternate install method
<Nach0z> terr_: kill firefox-bin ?
<Nach0z> kill ALL the processes :D
<terr_> CFHowlett: give me a few moments to revert firefox's journel
<CFHowlett> terr_   no worries
<zykotick9> terr_: if you want an experience REALLY close to debian, but still using Ubuntu - try the mini iso
<terr_> CFHowlett: should in in .mozilla somewhere...
<scientes> zykotick9, wuuuut
<scientes> thats horrible
<scientes> ubuntu != debian
<Nach0z> lol
<scientes> for example debian has systemd available in the repos
<terr_> zykotick9: I'm not really interested in experiance.  I'll set up VM's for that.
<scientes> a big place debian lags IMHO is that they....well no, they have an installable live CD now
<Canadian1296> I want to set up a VPN server on my server, so I can have a secure tunnel into my network. What package do I need?
<urfr332gO> !ot | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> scientes: are you calling the mini iso horrible?  i was impressed with ubuntu for the first time in a long time the other day installing mini - it's got close to 40 different install options
<scientes> zykotick9, ooooh, I though you meant the ubuntu version of that, the alternate installer
<scientes> cause ubuntu also has the "debian-installer" as a install method
<zykotick9> scientes: mini is the debian netinstall but with ubuntu packages... moving on.
<scientes> zykotick9, oh, well thats not debian
<scientes> so don't say it is
<scientes> thats what my first point was about
<zykotick9> scientes: trust me - i didn't...
<scientes> yes i know, i read " REALLY close to debian" as mocking debian
<scientes> sorry
<Canadian1296> Anyone?
<T_H_X> Canadian1296: openvpn
<nathan28> Canadian1296: have you tried searching with apt or in synaptic?
<Canadian1296> T_H_X: Does it support L2TP? And can I use a password instead of keys?
<nathan28> btw why does ubuntu name its pkg manager GUI after the touchpad?
<zykotick9> nathan28: you have a touchpad called "ubuntu software center" that's odd
<Jordan_U> nathan28: Synaptic != Synaptics
<nathan28> Jordan_U: it's close enough to be confusing
<macele> Synaptics != Semantics
<Nach0z> lol
<T_H_X> Canadian1296: dunno, support password though .. google it
<terr_> CFHowlett: I've goit ff loading... hopefully it will laod now.  are the options during install documented?
<CFHowlett> terr_   you're using the graphic installer?
<nagarjuna> hi guys, i'm facing a problem. Last night i didnt shutdown my system properly. Morning when i was tried to open it is stuck at the login prompt. I'm unable to get the GUI desktop, but i'm able to login via cml-terminal
<terr_> CFHowlett: I don't think so... been a few months.
<jessie> how to create  bootable usb
<CFHowlett> terr_   sorry, I must have confused myself - quickly remind me of what we're dealing with please
<nagarjuna> can anyone give me a solution.
<nathan28> jessie: unetbootin or dd an image that is usb-ootable
<CFHowlett> jessie   System>Administration>Startup Disk Creator
<Jordan_U> jessie: For installation or for use as a normal installed system?
<terr_> CFHowlett: I ddo not recall being given the option to partition the disk.  I told it to just use reasonable defaults nad it created one parition:  /
<y0om4> what is a good torrent downloader?
<nathan28> terr_: that's why you never trust a "reasonable default"
<jessie> Jordan_U:for installation of 11.10 ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jessie: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<CFHowlett> terr_   kubuntu installation tutorial
<CFHowlett> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/install_kubuntu_2.html#partitioning
<Canadian1296> T_H_X: Okay, I googled it and all I could find was "openvpn vs l2tp"... Is there a VPN server similar to openvpn that supports L2TP?
<magn3ts> I would just like to say it's beyond absurd that there is no way to get Rhythmbox to not exit like a normal application on every other desktop platform ever in existence ever.
<terr_> CFHowlett: ff is not fully laoded yet.
<magn3ts> especially when it happens when I'm not in Unity for my DM.
<y0om4> what torrent program do you guys use?
<terr_> CFHowlett: the installers should advise what they are doing.
<CFHowlett> terr see this http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/install_kubuntu_2.html#partitioning
<zykotick9> y0om4: this isn't a good place to poll.  you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<terr_> CFHowlett: I have to wait for ff
<CFHowlett> terr_   you need to select MANUAL partition to get the options.
<terr_> Its loading about 50 pages with tabs added.
<terr_> CFHowlett: that is jsut DUMB
<tazjin> y0om4: Transmission && qbittorrent
<macele> Canadian1296: I think openvpn supports passwords
<jessie> Jordan_u:i have already downloaded n saved in usb. As my writter has been corrupted i need to install thru usb so i need to create bootable tel em how
<terr_> CFHowlett: ff just died again!
<CFHowlett> terr_   50 tabs?  Seriously?
<jessie> nathan28:what image wr i will get it
<Jordan_U> jessie: The page I linked to gives detailed instructions for createing a bootable Ubuntu USB. Where are you getting stuck?
<T_H_X> Canadian1296: try this one http://strongvpn.com/setup_ubuntu_11.10_l2tp.shtml
<CFHowlett> terr_   has ffox failed multiple times?
<jessie> Jordan_U: fine i will check it out
<Canadian1296> macele: Okay, but I need to connect to the VPN server with L2TP or PPTP.
<ponrajuganesh> How to recursivly assign a 777 to all the driectories and subdirectories?
<T_H_X> openvpn doesnt support l2tp
<nathan28> ponrajuganesh: why?
<macele> Canadian1296: Are you connecting from a phone?
<ponrajuganesh> nathan28 needed that?
<nathan28> you need rwx on the whole disk?
<nathan28> for all users?
<terr_> CFHowlett: ya!  abouyt the 3rd or 4th time.  I must have hit a web page which it cannot digest and likely its a javascript issue or some jerk is trying to do something bad
<Canadian1296> macele: Yes. It's just so I can have an ip and access services on my network from other networks.
<ponrajuganesh> yup I am working on the remote machine nathan28
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: without even knowing what your doing - i can say fairly confidently, that you're doing something wrong.
<ponrajuganesh> there wll get it only as root, so to automate the writing process i need that nathan28
<T_H_X> Canadian1296: use ssh and port forward
<macele> Canadian1296: Android or iPhone?
<terr_> CFHowlett: A few days back I had to manually blow away the sessionstore because even when I deleted certain web pages... teh session store still ahd them.  That store is suppose to be updated each time you visit or blow away a URL
<urgodfather> cfhowlett, thans for the wiwfi help last night
<nathan28> ponrajuganesh: chmod -R 777 /
<jessie> Jordan_U:thanks i got it
<Canadian1296> Canadian1296: iPhone
<Jordan_U> ponrajuganesh: Do *NOT* run that command.
<terr_> CFHowlett: I tend to work on a lot of things at a time and I do have about 50 pages open.  then some have 5-10 tabs
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   no problem.  glad we got you fired up.
<Flannel> ponrajuganesh: You really don't want that.
<CFHowlett> terr_   ffox doesn't really like that ...
<zykotick9> nathan28: if ponrajuganesh is using / to boot from - you probably just broke that install
<terr_> CFHowlett: maybe that is why its dying.
<Flannel> ponrajuganesh: If you really want to give that sort of access use +rwX instead.
<Jordan_U> nathan28: 1: I think you've misinterpreted what ponrajuganesh wants, and 2: Even if that's what they think they want it's a terrible idea and will break their install. Please be more careful in the future.
<CFHowlett> terr_   yes indeedy
<terr_> CFHowlett: old version of ff too!  really old.  On Debian Sarge.
<urgodfather> cfhowlett, i wish someone in here had a htpc that might be able to help
<macele> Canadian1296: check this out... http://www.guizmovpn.com/
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   ask on the ubuntu forums as well.  SOMEONE does.
<terr_> urgodfather: what is an htpc?
<nathan28> Jordan_U: hey, it's his machine
<zykotick9> terr_: Home Theater PC
<CFHowlett> terr_   home theater pc
<terr_> ah... was tyring to talk to a vendor about buying a nettop for that purpose.  However a $35 raspberrypc should also suffice
<Jordan_U> nathan28: Part 1 of my statement is important, don't forget it. And we don't give commands which are guaranteed to ruin user's installs here. Period.
<terr_> was doiung that this evening and it might be their website that is crashing ff
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i use MythTV for my HTPCs - i find the other frontends are quite unstable myself YMMV
<macele> urgodfather: xbmc ftw
<cal_> zykotick9: i had to add "nomodeset" to the kernel options. something called KMS (kernel mode setting) changes the video framebuffer which is within the kernel.
<Canadian1296> macele: It requires jailbroken phone (that isn't an issue, I'd just prefer a server that supports L2TP)
<zykotick9> cal_: thanks - i wouldn't have thought of that
<terr_> CFHowlett: well... ff is up.  I cpied the session store from feb 24 over top of todays' and now its happy.
<fede> Hi, I have a problem with konsole. I can't get it to show more than 2 colors. ¿What could be the problem?
<cal_> zykotick9: you would think that is exactly what the "keep" option would be overriding though. oh well.
<macele> Canadian1296: try this.. http://blog.riobard.com/2010/04/30/l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu
<zykotick9> cal_: with the exception of the netbook (intel) that i'm currently typing on, all my systems/VMs require nomodeset - so it's pretty much a default for me.
<Canadian1296> macele: I found something that could work (using openswan and xl2tpd)
<y0om4> is there a hotkey to go to the dash screen?
<cal_> zykotick9: what happends when you leave out that option on them?
<macele> Canadian1296: also, there is this: http://strongvpn.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=788
<Canadian1296> macele: It appears we found the same thing... :)
<zykotick9> cal_: i get a black screen - ie no boot at all
<cal_> zykotick9: ahh, okay. hey thanks for your help!
<zykotick9> cal_: glad to help
<Canadian1296> macele: Thanks for your help, ill give it a go tomorrow :)
<macele> Canadian1296: good luck
<chipotle> can i use alsa instead of pulseaudio with ubuntu>
<chipotle> ?
<chipotle> or is that a bad practice?
<Canadian1296> macele: Thanks :)
<zykotick9> chipotle: if you using gnome/unity - it's probably not a good idea.  Plus you are using ALSA, pulse requires alsa for hardware access (one is not a replacement of the other, pulse replaces esd)
<chipotle> zykotick9: :/
<chipotle> well, pulse isn't showing a profile for 5.0 surround sound in the ubuntu system prefs
<Roasted> Does anybody know of a way to increase Unity's overall font size to be rather huge? I'd like to use Ubuntu with XBMC for my HTPC but if I minimize HTPC to google soemthing I want Unity to be more presentable from 12 ft away from the TV.
<terr_> CFHowlett: can I ask your opinon on something?  If I were to write a shell which prompted people for options and verified them ... all Q&A... but not fill in the forms and something which is not at all like say BASH... much easier to program then any GUI... would that be useful for an installer and other system utils?
<terr_> channel split
<jessie> after installing ubuntu 11.10 whether i need to install vlc or it already contains
<chipotle> zykotick9: is there anything i can do?
<CFHowlett> terr_   I'm don't code, so I'm not the one to ask.  Sorry.
<urfr332gO> jessie, you have to install it.
<chipotle> all the searching points to threads with no one helping
<zykotick9> chipotle: not that i'm aware of.  but sound issues are not my strong suite.  good luck.
<macele> chipotle: As I understand it, pulse uses alsa
<terr_> CFHowlett: think of it like your a systems admin.  Instead of being treated like a shgroom it tells you what is going on!
<matti_> why is that that i can't correctly pin applications on the unity launcher?  it always resets after i logout.
<chipotle> macele: yeah, i get that but lots of people on the net say they solved this by removing pulse and working directly with alsa
<chipotle> im trying to set up a htpc and a lack of surround sound is a no-no
<zykotick9> chipotle: you'd loose gnome sound if you remove pulse...
<CFHowlett> terr_   I've never written a script, have no idea what/where/how such a thing would work.  Sorry, but IDK.
<jessie> urfr332g0:thanks
<terr_> CFHowlett: the problem as I see it and I'm a programmer is that the framework for a gui takes so much work that once its set up people try to force square pegs into round holes
<terr_> CFHowlett: but you've used them.
<terr_> CFHowlett: I'll have to flange up a demo... won't be too hard
<jessie> what is gnome
<terr_> CFHowlett: I'm going to drop the install tonight.
<nathan28> jessie: a thing that sits on your lawn
<nathan28> jessie: it's a DE
<CFHowlett> terr_   good luck.
<urgodfather> zykotick9, do u use navi on ur htpc's?
<matti_> anybody know how to get the unity launcher on the left to correctly remember applications that should be pinned in the sidebar?
<zykotick9> !gnome | jessie
<ubottu> jessie: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i have no idea what navi is sorry
<terr_> jessie: ints an IDE which is different than KDE and others... largely does the same things but some people  prefer one to the other
<zykotick9> terr_: not an IDE just a DE
<urgodfather> zykotick9 navi-x? its a plug-in
<arjun> Apart from tty's. i'm not able to login via GUI login prompt. Can anyone tell , what might be the problem
<zykotick9> urgodfather: then i can say NO, never heard of it
<matti_> arjun: anything interesting in the log files?
<urgodfather> macele do u use xbmc?
<urgodfather> should check it out on ur mythbox's
<macele> chipotle: Yes, and it will work with xbmc
<terr_> zykotick9: what's the distinction?  I'm clearly out of date.
<chipotle> macele: what will? i have no sound with xbmc and only stereo sound in my sound prefs
<arjun> matti:yes, but unable to understand that.
<zykotick9> terr_: IDEs are development environment, while DE is Desktop Environment
<chipotle> i want my AVR to have sound passthru from the file to the AVR and then the AVR spit out the 5 channel sound i have
<urgodfather> chipotle, i might be able to help
<terr_> zykotick9: Brain fart!  Of course.  Like Borland's IDE which I happen to own!
<macele> chipotle: My xbmc works with alsa, I installed xubuntu, so no unity or gnome to deal with
<chipotle> urgodfather: awesome, well, i don't ahve the profile for digital surround hdmi output
<chipotle> urgodfather: only digital stereo hdmi output
<matti_> matti: see if there is anything interesting under /var/log/syslog
<arjun> matti: one more thing is able to login as root, but no apps is workin glike vlc, thunderbird,firefox
<chipotle> my htpc is connected via hdmi to my avr
<chipotle> urgodfather: i don't know what to do?
<chipotle> macele: oh, that's xfce4?
<matti_> arjun: check if there's any interesting errors under /var/log/syslog
<CFHowlett> !xfce|chipotle
<ubottu> chipotle: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<urgodfather> chipotle, but u do have it working in ubuntu?
<chipotle> urgodfather: oh, it looks like i am on linux 3.0.0-12 and the arch wiki says "As of Linux 3.1 multi-channel PCM output through HDMI with a Intel card (Intel Eaglelake, IbexPeak/Ironlake,SandyBridge/CougarPoint and IvyBridge/PantherPoint) is not yet supported. Support for it has been recently added and expected to be available in Linux 3.2. To make it work in Linux 3.1 you need to apply the following patches:"
<chipotle> i'm using sandy bridge, so is that why hd audio isn't working?
<chipotle> i guess i need to buy a video card to get surround sound to work via hdmi?
<chipotle> urgodfather: no, that system pref is in ubuntu, can only get stereo
<nathan28> chipotle: you can just wait for the kernel upgrade to get pushed to your repos
<chipotle> nathan28: when will that be?
<urgodfather> yeah
<nathan28> no clue
<urgodfather> macele do u use navi-x?
<chipotle> well, i don't really want to wait since this is a htpc
<chipotle> so i think i'll buy a video card tomorrow
<arjun> matti: thanks..
<urgodfather> chipotle, sounds like u problem :)
<urgodfather> would anyone be willing to test something for me?
<urgodfather> i want to know if the problem im experiencing is b/c of my install or if its related to the software
<macele> urgodfather: Not sure. My xbmc connects to a serviio server I have running on another machine
<urgodfather> macele, would u install the navi-x script for me and tell me if it is working
<urgodfather> www.navi-x.org
<macele> urgodfather: stand by
<urgodfather> download the zip and install in xbmc, all you have to do is go to the add-ons and do from zip
<melik> what are some good php forum software
<CFHowlett> melik   phpbb
<melik> apart from phpbbb
<CFHowlett> melik   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_forum_software_%28PHP%29
<Chainer> i've used Simple Machine Forums and it's pretty good
<chown_> guys im trying to mount my network partitions at my ubuntu login, i was told to look into the fstab file, and i did some progress, the thing is, i did mounted it all and can acess after the login
<chown_> the thing is: i can only create folders/files at the root mount point
<chown_> i cant create subfolders
<urgodfather> in the meantime, can someone help me figure out how to update the medibuntu updates
<jessie> what is KDE
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   what's the issue?
<Guest39161> ?
<urgodfather> updater wont do the updates
<urfr332gO> urgodfather, what are you using from medibuntu, in what release=OS
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   error messages?
<urgodfather> jessie KDE is a lightweight gui/window manager
<urgodfather> apport-hooks and 2 others
<macele> urgodfather seems to work, although I can't figure out what it does above what xbmc does already
<zykotick9> urgodfather: KDE is a lightweight ... -- you MUST be kidding!
<urgodfather> macele, click on portal
<arjun> Can someone help me figure out how can i know that memory of the graphic card in my system
<zykotick9> jessie: KDE is the heaviest DE on gnu/linux - requires the most resources
<urgodfather> is it? i thought gnome was
<Sterist> anyone know how to use testdisk? im trying to recover my 16gb mem card and it's being detected as 2199gb
<zykotick9> urgodfather: not even close - KDE is a memory hog
<urgodfather> zykotick9 really?
<arjun> ?
<urgodfather> i thought gnome had more dependencies than kde
<Guest39161> how to install rt3070 network adapter driver?
<urgodfather> i know xfce is lighter than both
<Sterist> xfce is awesome
<macele> urgodfather: it says "cannot open file"
<urgodfather> macele, when you click on navi-x portal does it open?
<urgodfather> ok
<zykotick9> urgodfather: *box, lxde, xfce, gnome, kde (lightest to heaviest)
<urgodfather> must be their servers,
<urgodfather> what about enlightenment?
<Sterist> anyone know how to use testdisk? im trying to recover my 16gb mem card and it's being detected as 2199gb
<zykotick9> urgodfather: what about awesomewm?  there are lots of others, i just listed the big ones
<urgodfather> zykotick9, true but not as talked about as enlightenment
<zykotick9> urgodfather: i can't understand why anyone still talks about enlightenment - it's pretty much been unchanged in 10+ years, not exactly "current"
<urgodfather> and the 3 updates i cant get to install through manager are apport hooks for medibuntu, libav codec library, and libav utility library
<urgodfather> zykotic9, did not know that
<zykotick9> !tab > urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather, please see my private message
<Canadian1296> What is the best GnuPG GUI for Ubuntu?
<urgodfather> zykotick9: thanks for the tip
<zykotick9> urgodfather: typing z-y-k-o-t-i-c-k-9 is a huge pain, i only noticed cause you typoed
<urgodfather> zykotick9: its not that bad... just when youre eating
<zykotick9> urgodfather: z-y-TAB is a LOT easier ;)
<urgodfather> zykotick9: indeed
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: the 3 updates i cant get to install through manager are apport hooks for medibuntu, libav codec library, and libav utility library
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arjun> hi, can anyone tel me where can i get the drivers for Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: the pc DID just do a partial dist upgrade about an hr ago
<urgodfather> CFHowlett:  related?
<zykotick9> urgodfather: do you mean "partial upgrade"?
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   partial upgrade?  yeah, i'd think related.
<CFHowlett> arjun   what drivers do you mean?
<ye> hi everybody!!!!
<zykotick9> urgodfather: NEVER do partial upgrade - that translates to, YOUR SYSTEM IS ABOUT TO BREAK
<arjun> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<arjun> for ubuntu
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: yeah it said partial upgrade
<urgodfather> zykotick9: ^^^
<arjun> graphic drivers i 'm talking about
<CFHowlett> arjun   OK to DO what?  play videos?
<zykotick9> urgodfather: ya, NEVER agree to those
<urgodfather> first time i ever seen it
<arjun> no. For  games
<urgodfather> but i have had that problem with those medibuntu files for weeks
<CFHowlett> arjun   sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras should be all you need.
<rexbutler> Question:  I have Win7 running Ubuntu 10.04 under VirtualBox.  I have share links set up to my C and D drives, but I was wondering if I can access the Ubuntu file system from Win7
<iceroot> rexbutler: only with samba, not with vbox
<CFHowlett> arjun   I've got the Intel mobile 4 in my Dell - watch videos, play games with no problems.  It is worth making sure you've upgraded to the latest bios...
<anonymousinuk> can someone please recomend a decent firewall and or anti-virus?
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: the error i was getting was an authentication error... even if i did authenticate
<iceroot> anonymousinuk: both are not needed
<iceroot> !virus | anonymousinuk
<urgodfather> zykotick9: is there a way to fix partial upgrade?
<doc-saintly> is it possible to write an ext3 FS header to a disk, and hope it finds file records in the system?
<bazhang> !info gufw | anonymousinuk
<zykotick9> urgodfather: time machine, if you have one of those
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   fix the partial is now your priority...
<doc-saintly> or - is fsck capable of retrieving file names / folder strucutres?
<iceroot> doc-saintly: no because you also need the superblock
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<doc-saintly> iceroot: is there a way to scan to see if it's present somewhere?
<ye> cls
<urgodfather> zykotick9: guess i need to break out the flux capacitor
<rexbutler> Okay, next question:  Can I get to the files on a virtual disk image if everything else gets mucked up?
<rexbutler> Maybe I'm in the wrong channel...
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: how to? system appears to be running fine after a series of boot failures
<Canadian1296> rexbutler: Not that im aware of.
<anonymousinuk> ok
<Canadian1296> rexbutler: I guess you could boot the VM from a live cd (ISO), and then access your files
<CFHowlett> rexbutler   save essential files in virtualbox / usb backups
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   "series of boot failures" ...
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   I did partial upgrade once.  ONCE!
<zykotick9> urgodfather: "partial upgrade" is a terrible wording - but it means there are packages that aren't available at this time.  Sorry i don't have any real suggestions - FYI this is where "aptitude safe-upgrade" comes in REAL handy, but ubuntu decided to remove that from default install.
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   is there a fix?
<anonymousinuk> so is there a tool that i can check to see if my pc has been compromised?
<CFHowlett> to partial upgrade
<urgodfather> it appears to run fine now
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: you mean besides the time machine suggestion?  sorry i don't know of one.
<rexbutler> Soon I will get an online backup service
<arjun> CFHowlett: i installed that. Should i need to install  anything apart from that
<urfr332gO> anonymousinuk, what makes you think it has been?
<urgodfather> i think the series of boot failures were related to me not doing a proper reboot
<CFHowlett> arjun   that pretty much solved ALL your multimedia driver issues...
<aleale97> Hi
<arjun> ok
<CFHowlett> greetings | aleale97
<CFHowlett> aleale97   greetings
<aleale97> Thanks CF
<urfr332gO> !pm | anonymousinuk
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aleale97> Problem with the bot?
<rexbutler> I'll have to learn how to use rsync
<aleale97> Google can help you! :-)
<capecarnation> what package is needed to be installed in order to disable the touchpad on a dell inspiron?
<anonymousinuk> cos my cpu being lil wierd and keeps calling for updates even though they are already complete and up to date, im total noob  and maybe just paranoid
<urfr332gO> anonymousinuk, do not pm me.
<anonymousinuk> now every fucker knows im noob they all want a piece
<urfr332gO> anonymousinuk, I just asked you a simple question.
<pangolin> !language | anonymousinuk
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<capecarnation> just about every person in this channel is a noob.  it is rare for someone that truly knows what they're doing to be in here.  nothing wrong with that :)
<CFHowlett> capecarnation   there MAY be something in the dell Recovery media  creator
<anonymousinuk> yea i know i can read like i said i didnt really wanna broadcast im a noob to whole room
<CFHowlett> anonymousinuk   too late?
<Canadian1296> capecarnation: Even if that's true, as long as we all know different things, together we know a whole lot :)
<capecarnation> CFHowlett, not necessary, but thanks.  i can either disable it in the system set up menu or install a package that gives me a gui.  i'm going the route of the latter ;)
<tables> what is the sound device on ubuntu?
<tables> /dev/what ?
<anonymousinuk> cfh yea kinda guessed that
<capecarnation> Canadian1296, ok.  true, wasn't my point, but i do agree with you.
<anonymousinuk> can i monitor my eth0 with tcpdump ?
<anonymousinuk> and check for a compromise?
<zykotick9> !info rkhunter | anonymousinuk
<ubottu> anonymousinuk: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-7 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 968 kB
<anonymousinuk> cheers guys
<anonymousinuk> i may be back
<CFHowlett> anonymousinuk   good luck mysterious stranger
<anonymousinuk> CFH im sure thats not true
<fairuz_> do-release-upgrade --proposed <-- does this command upgrade your machine from whatever version to the latest 12.04? Or I need something else.
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: do you program?
<CFHowlett> urgodfather   I do not program...
<urgodfather> CFHowlett: ok nevermind
<zykotick9> fairuz_: i'm not one for upgrading distros, but i think it's -d for development you want
 * CFHowlett Thinks distro s/hoppers have commitment issues.
<zykotick9> fairuz_: ask #ubuntu+1 for confirmation
<fairuz_> zykotick9: thanks
<anonymousinuk> CFHowlett how would one check to see if the site that im visiting to download hkhunter is a safe site?
<CFHowlett> anonymousinuk   I pretty much trust my ffox settings and add-ons to alert me.  https-everywhere and betterprivacy
<fri[k]> hi
<CFHowlett> fri[k]   greetings
<fri[k]> how can i see which programs are using certain ports on localhost?
<zykotick9> fri[k]: (there's a better method) but if you know the ports you are interested in "lsof | grep 80" should list what is using port 80
<fri[k]> cool
<fri[k]> thx
<fri[k]> or netstat right?
<zykotick9> fri[k]: ya but i don't know the switches required ;)
<_josh> anybody have experience installing ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Sterist> anyone know how to use testdisk? im trying to recover my 16gb mem card and it's being detected as 2199gb
<chown_> _josh: i do want that, but as i read it has some issues with EFI
<chown_> _josh: there are some tutorials for that, but it relates that some peaple are able to get it done and some dont
<chown_> is there a comand to restart the interface only?
<_josh> chown_, yeah that's what i'm finding out
<dakiyq> Haiii
<_josh> i'm not sure what to do about boot loader options
<dakiyq> boot loader problem..?
<CFHowlett> _josh   see refit
<dakiyq> hee
<QA> @sterist, check u've got the right disk
<QA> @sterist, otherwise send your 2 TB SD card to me! lol
<chown_> _josh: yeah,  the thing is some ppl are capable of use refit for lion, other dont
<dakiyq> my problem......... notebook overheat... :'-(
<chown_> but refit is the solution for dualboot linux/osx
<altabq> need help pls. wanted to force quit an app using the gui widget..then the force quit window itself crashed and stays in the middle of my screen. is there any way to force quit it?
<altabq> with force quit window i mean the little rectangle saying 'click on a window to force quit or press esc to cancel'
<dakiyq> Overheat...... Overheat...... Need help...! Did anyone have same problem..?
 * kthomas2 considers re-enabling middle click emulation
<showcheap> hello
<CFHowlett> showcheap   greetings
<EkurioX> Hi
<EkurioX> you know what I like... Potatoes
<EkurioX> freaking awesome
<kthomas2> best solution for notebook overheat:  don't let it get hot :P
<CFHowlett> !ot|ekuriox
<ubottu> ekuriox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EkurioX> can make bread
<EkurioX> vodka
<EkurioX> pancakes
<kthomas2> enough already.
<kthomas2> the channel's OT enough :P
<CFHowlett> !iot>ekuriox
<EkurioX> Nah thrs never enough of potatoes
<EkurioX> i love fuckin potatoes
<EkurioX> man they are great
<EkurioX> has anyone seen that new Ubuntu Tv
<zykotick9> EkurioX: do you have an ubuntu support question?  If so, ask away.  To chat about UbuntuTV use #ubuntu-offtopic
<EkurioX> Have you seen that Ubuntu tv
<EkurioX> zykotick9
<Corey> EkurioX: Do you have a support question?
<CFHowlett> EkurioX   please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kthomas2> anyone out there using Xdmx/xpra?  Instead of attempting xinerama over displays of different sizes,  I'm using xpra to move apps between X sessions in a single Xdmx session
<kthomas2> but there are issues :)
<helioz> Hi, is there any chance to get ubuntu without too many preloaded software ( I don't use the half of it anyway) an istallation like arch?
<kthomas2> lubuntu?
<zykotick9> !mini | helioz
<ubottu> helioz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<helioz> Thanks, I owe you guys one! Good day.
<user1> hi gm
<arjun> hi guys, i update my ubuntu. after that its unable to detect the eth0. can someone tell me
<EkurioX> how r you online right now thn ?
<arjun> hey this is not for this laptop
<EkurioX> use www.opensuse.org
<joe_evans> hi, newbie here, anyone spend a couple of minutes with me as i have a ZERO SOUND problem, thanx
<impi> hello. i know it's silly, but i cant get flash 64bit installed on my firefox v10.0.2 and ubuntu 10.4
<joe_evans> speakers ok, sound settings ok, volume up, butno sound
<EkurioX> You may want to try a cloud OS http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/solaris11/overview/index.html
<impi> i've downloaded the latest firefox, extracted it, and the latested flash player, but nothing i do will make firefox pick up flash
<theadmin> EkurioX: Spam is not welcome here.
<arjun> EkurioX: Hi, i need a solution, i dont want to change my entire os / reinstall new ubuntu
<EkurioX> install flash under root
<zykotick9> arjun: ignore EkurioX
<tsimpson> EkurioX: stop giving bad advice place
<tsimpson> *please
<arjun> yup
<impi> EkurioX: but if firefox is in /home/win/firefox/ where should i put the libflash.so file?
<EkurioX> Sin?
<arjun> tsimpson: hi, can i get it back
<EkurioX> r you using it under tthat emulator ?
<EkurioX> Win **
<urfr332gO> bot
<theadmin> impi: ~/.mozilla/plugins/ or /usr/lib/firefox
<impi> theadmin: thank you let me try this
<tsimpson> arjun: sorry, I can't really help with that. my network "just works" so I've never had to troubleshoot it
<EkurioX> Fire fox should be installed under ~/user/lib
<theadmin> *facepalm*
<theadmin> tsimpson: Thank you.
<EkurioX> hi guys
<theadmin> Tm_T: You too :)
<tsimpson> EkurioX: make sure you read the guidelines link in the channel /topic
<theadmin> EkurioX: If you have no idea what you are talking about, don't talk.
<EkurioX> shut up moron i done said the exact thing u did... BS
<theadmin> Heheh.
<arjun> ok
<theadmin> Tm_T: And thanks again
<XDS2010> hello
<XDS2010> the grub menu isn't coming up anymore, i just upgrade to SP1, used wubu to initially install
<XDS2010> please help
<XDS2010> i think i might have installed to the wrong partition
<theadmin> XDS2010: You may need to reconfigure your bootloader to point to wubi again somehow, or just do a normal install
<urfr332gO> XDS2010, wubi is a file in windows.
<XDS2010> theadmin: i don't want to overwrite anything
<XDS2010> urfr332gO:  is there a fix for this?
<recognosco> did anyone here build a gcc-4.7 snapshot on ubuntu successfully? i have tried quite a few times... and failed :(
<urfr332gO> XDS2010, maybe really a regular install is a better way to go.
<XDS2010> urfr332gO:  nnnnno i dont want to overwrite
<theadmin> XDS2010: You can install Ubuntu near Windows without any problems
<urfr332gO> XDS2010, NOT MUCH WUBI EXPERTISE HERE, YOU WOULD BE BETTER WITH A THREAD ON THE UBUNTU FORUMS REALLY.
<recognosco> ps. the gcc-snapshot package that is currently installable from oneric is from october 2011
<XDS2010> i dont understand, am i in shock
<urfr332gO> opps sorry cap locked mistake my bad
<XDS2010> do the wubi files live on the partition ?
<XDS2010> :(
<urfr332gO> XDS2010, yeah the windows partition, as a file.
<pfifo> recognosco, whats the problem?
<XDS2010> urfr332gO: all i see is a 2 meg exe file
<XDS2010> and the iso
<urfr332gO> XDS2010, I know very little about wubi really, other then what I have posted.
<XDS2010> ok
<theadmin> XDS2010: The Ubuntu install in case of wubi is stored in drive/ubuntu/disks/root.disk (where "drive" is the partition you "installed" to)
<XDS2010> theadmin:  i see no ubuntu folder in any drives
<Sterist> anyone know how to use testdisk --or-- know of an alternative? im trying to recover my 16gb mem card and it's being detected as 2199gb
<recognosco> pfifo: failing to build gcc-4.7 snapshot
<chown_> hey guys, supose i want to install linux on another pc, is there a way to me back up all my configuration from this pc and take it to the another one? if there is, how should i proceed?
<recognosco> pfifo: had any success with it?
<pfifo> recognosco, well there not guaranteed to build at all. Ill try the latest and see what happens
<theadmin> chown_: Just take a disk image with dd
<theadmin> chown_: That is, though, only if the target machine has a hard drive of size equal to or greater than that of the source machine.
<XDS2010> theadmin:  are you sure it lives as a file
<theadmin> XDS2010: Yes.
<drcode> hi all
<XDS2010> :-/ , my god i hope so
<pfifo> recognosco, ill try with GCC 4.7-20120225 Snapshot
<drcode> how can I disable pae in ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> theadmin: that is going to cause network issues however - udev is going to find a new MAC and thus change the ethX
<zykotick9> drcode: install a non PAE kernel
<recognosco> pfifo: i am trying that myself. thanks.
<pfifo> drcode, install a non-pae kernel
<drcode> I use it in other virtualbox with pure 64bit
<theadmin> zykotick9: Yeah some I guess. Well.
<llutz_> chown_: tar your old installation, copy/extract to new, edit /etc/fstab, rewrite grub, done
<theadmin> zykotick9: You could use tar
<drcode> the vdi is installed with pae , is there way to change it?
<chown_> theadmin: ok, im sorry i think i didnt express what i mean. how would i backup my linux, so if something happened i would have my linux backup to put in this machine or another one? the same thing?
<tsimpson> drcode: unless you installed (and booted from) a PAE kernel, it's not enabled. if you did, then just boot from a non-PAE (ie -generic) kernel
<chown_> Oh, really that simple?
<tsimpson> drcode: sorry, wrong one
<tsimpson> pfifo: unless you installed (and booted from) a PAE kernel, it's not enabled. if you did, then just boot from a non-PAE (ie -generic) kernel
<theadmin> chown_: Probably so. But I suggest you use the tar methd.
<tsimpson> ignore me..
<llutz_> chown_: and remove /etc/udev/rules.d/*persisten-net*
<drcode> I have old vdi that pae is enabled
<pfifo> tsimpson, drcode is asking
<tsimpson> pfifo: yeah, just ignore me. not enough caffeine
<llutz_> "70-persistent-net.rules" it is
<chown_> theadmin: im sorry im new to this world. when a new update comes to ubuntu, like 12.04 is comming. How would i handle that? should i do a clean install and somehow put my things there or it would just updame my 11.10?
<drcode> is it possible to use ubuntu rescue and remove kernel-image-pae?
<drcode> any huide?
<drcode> guide
<theadmin> chown_: Clean installs work, but you can upgrade too (then again you can never be sure it works right, it doesn't work for everyone)
<drcode> can I tell in boot menu to diable pae?
<drcode> so I can boot and remove the kerenl?
<zykotick9> chown_: ubuntu's release schedule doesn't allow for much testing of upgrades from one release to the next, so issues are VERY common.  You'll probably find most experienced ubuntu users will recommend clean installs.
<XDS2010> theadmin:  E2FS worked
<chown_> theadmin: i see. ty. do u know a good source for me to search and understand what each subfolder of / is for? like bin,etc,usr etc?
<XDS2010> thanks guys
<XDS2010> you guys are freakin SUPERB!
<chown_> zykotick9: i see, but in this case, how should ibackup my things and configurations to pass to clean install?
<llutz_> !fhs | chown_
<ubottu> chown_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<XDS2010> i think im going to cry
<chown_> zykotick9: just my home folder?
<theadmin> chown_: Google for "FHS"
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a broken link checker for websites behind CAS?
<zykotick9> chown_: home is a good place to start for sure, if you don't personally edit system settings /etc, then /home might be all you need.
<XDS2010> for anyone else that runs into this http://www.chrysocome.net/downloads/vv-0.7-install.exe , this will read the volume
<chown_> thank you guys, theadmin, llutz_, zykotick9. i apreciate your help.
<Linuxephus> Who here has experience installing scripts for the IRSSI client? The directions for doing so at irssi.org are inadequate at best.
<llutz_> Linuxephus: ~/.irssi/scripts
<llutz_> Linuxephus: ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun for those you want to "autorun"
<Linuxephus> llutz_: That directory doesn't exist in my home folder. Nor have I been able to create it using the listed commands to do so.
<llutz_> Linuxephus: mkdir -p ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<chown_> quick question, there are programs that install themselves at /usr/bin?
<Linuxephus> llutz_: Ah, now I'm getting somewhere, my thanks. Standby.
<chown_> i mean, if my pc has 2 users registred, and i intall a software, this software is able for both users, or just for me?
<llutz_> chown_: for all users
<zykotick9> chown_: most programs install there... /usr is shared
<theadmin> chown_: Depends on how you install it. If you use APT, then for everyone
<chown_> ok, ty again. now im gonna read a little for more understanding. thank you!
<llutz_> chown_: "a user" can only install stuff inside his $HOME. to install things to /usr/* it needs root-rights(sudo) and it will be available systemwide the
<llutz_> n
<Linuxephus> llutz_: My thanks. Such a simple command opens many a door way.
<llutz_> Linuxephus: well, linux basics :)
<pfifo> recognosco, im failing at building libiberty, most likely due to new code only partially being introduced. there could be a patch on the mailing list. but Im not going to search for it.
<Linuxephus> Apparently I need to brush up onmine friend.
<chown_> llutz_: oh, i got it! by default the ubuntu software center install things as root?
<llutz_> chown_: yes
<chown_> ok, thanks llutz_
<mike___> Hey, anyone around that knows about problems with nvidia drivers and (impossible) max resolution on external monitors?
<recognosco> pfifo: i just downloaded the frozen 4.7 snapshot for ubuntu from launchpad. which is supposed to be patched. or so i assume. building it now. *crossed fingers*
<recognosco> pfifo: thanks anyways.
<okum> homeboys.. i used to be able to watch fullscreen vids on youtube, after updating my driver, fullscreen is laggy.. like it skips pixels or something.
<Sterist> anyone know how to use testdisk --or-- ANY alternative? im trying to recover my 16gb mem card and it's being detected as 2199gb
<pneftali> hi guys, how to create symbolic link ? ln -s name_of_link path/of/the/file ?
<helmut_> hi
<tsimpson> pneftali: "ln -s target link_name"
<SubjectOne> what does a symbolic link do ?
<SubjectOne> is that like a shadow copy
<jb3258_> kinda
<arjun> its like a shotcut of that file
<tsimpson> SubjectOne: it create a file that only references the target file, but doesn't actually contain data
<SubjectOne> i want to centralize my logfiles in a dir, wish is synced in realtime to a external location ( so the primary log's can't be erased )
<pneftali> tsimpson: i'm doing this -- su myname ln -s /var/www/zend/library/Zend ./linkme
<chown_> but if some sort of service pick this shortcut it will redirect to the file/folder right?
<SubjectOne> wish = which
<SubjectOne> my english sux
<pneftali> and got a response -- /var/www/zend/library/Zend: /var/www/zend/library/Zend: is a directory
<pfifo> I say we order pizza, enough to feed 1457
<pneftali> tsimpson: did i miss something ?
<shivam7074> can any 1 tell what is this "freenode web irc"???
<tsimpson> pneftali: su expects the command to be passed via the -c option, so try:  su -c "ln -s /var/www/zend/library/Zend ./linkme" myname
<pneftali> mm will try
<SubjectOne> shivam7074: , how do you mean ? you are already on it
<pneftali> tsimpson: i'm am getting a permission denied response
<tsimpson> pneftali: make sure the user has permission to write to the directory
<shivam7074> i just get in here wid my probs, but don no wat this place is???
<biopyte> hi. is there such an application that works like a news ticker, scrolling news in a bar, but with own text messages and alarm functionality?  somehow, a scrolling messages alarm clock.
<pneftali> tsimpson: how do I check my permission ?
<SubjectOne> shivam7074: , here you can ask a question , and hopefully some ubuntu guru can help you
<tsimpson> pneftali: look at the output of "ls -ld"
<pfifo> shivam7074, this is a chat room, the topic is ubuntu support
<pneftali> tsimpson: ls -ld at my current directory and get this response -- "drwxr-xr-x 64 bhermoso bhermoso 4096 Sep 29 23:40 ."
<pneftali> bhermoso isn't me, tho
<shivam7074> and is this only for ubuntu users like me??? cuz i saw somethin like channels wat r channels???
<tsimpson> pneftali: then your user doesn't have any write permissions to that directory, and so can't create a file (or link) there
<SubjectOne> try '/list' that will show you the active channels on freenode ( beware : this can take some time to render )
<pneftali> tsimpson: i'm assuming bhermoso has the write permisison?
<pneftali> permission*
<pfifo> shivam7074, IRC or internet relay chat is a service designed to host chatrooms, freenode is an irc network.
<tsimpson> pneftali: well, that output tells you that the owner is "bhermoso" and the group is "bhermoso". the permissions are "rwxr-xr-x", so only 'w' (write) exists for the owner
<shivam7074> does ubuntu own irc???
<tsimpson> shivam7074: IRC is not owned by anyone, it's a protocol, like http is
<SubjectOne> shivam7074 : how old r you
<pfifo> SubjectOne, /var/log is a great place to put log files, most of the system and daemon logs are already there as well
<shivam7074> 15
<shivam7074> why???
<pfifo> shivam7074 reminds me of the days when DALnet was cool
<SubjectOne> pfifo : i know, but want a realtime copy of those logs ( on other place ) when there is an intrusion (  i can resort to untampered logs )
<SubjectOne> shivam7074: , cause all information you asked is available in google :p
<AdvoWork> Hi there, just wondering, does anyone know exactly what sudo apt-get install php5-gd does? i mean, does it literally get the .so and copy it to a dir and change php.ini or what else? how would I ever find that out?
<pfifo> SubjectOne, use rsync to move copy them to another location
<shivam7074> sorry to bother u all???
<pfifo> shivam7074, as you can see this is a busy chatroom, you should join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss non-ubuntu support topics
<SubjectOne> shivam7074: , you didn't bother at all, but research your questions abit before asking ( we can put you on the right track )
<Kaco> hi
<theadmin> AdvoWork: dpkg -L php5-gd (once installed) will list all files in the php5-gd package
<theadmin> AdvoWork: Will help you to figure something out hopefully
<llutz_> SubjectOne: why don't you use a loghost, without local logs?
<SubjectOne> ah didn't know that was an option
<SubjectOne> will have al look for that
<pfifo> AdvoWork, apt-get is a front end for the "dpkg" program also
<SubjectOne> thanx llutz
<pneftali> pwd
<aleale97> Hi
<recognosco> damn
<recognosco> crti.o was not found
<recognosco> apt-file search found it in a few places
<k013> hi, doubt, please help! why i operate my laptop without connecting to the internet the cpu temperature is 48 celsius when connected via firefox the temperature is 62 celsius, is this normal? (ubuntu 11.10)
<pfifo> recognosco, why exactly are you trying to build a snapshot?
<k013> i mean - when
<tsimpson> recognosco: it's part of the compiler (GCC)
<pfifo> recognosco, crti.o would be created while building, it looks like someone messed up the makefile
<recognosco> pfifo: playing with c++11 features... hehe
<aleale97> It's definely not normal...
<pfifo> recognosco, why not use a stable build of gcc?
<Subject1ne> holly crap
<sweb> ubuntu have a problem. destroy my laptop speaker twice and my friend also
<recognosco> pfifo: 4.6 doesn't support a lot of the new C++11 things... like regex or using typedef
<tester> hi
<aleale97> Hi tester
<pfifo> recognosco, i thought there were patches for them?
<tsimpson> recognosco: I don't think regex is even in gcc trunk
<k013> aleale97 - anything i can do to cool things down? (not a code writer by the way)
<aleale97> K03 any pronli
<aleale97> Em?;-)
<tsimpson> k013: CPUs normally operate at those kinds of temperatures, ~60 is pretty normal
<tsimpson> especially for slightly older CPUs
<pat123> salut
<recognosco> tsimpson: #include <regex.h> is supported in 4.7
<aleale97> But why so much difference?
<aithox> hello..i've some problem with my cursor .. it is disappear while mouse press
<tsimpson> recognosco: the <regex> header exits, and many of the classes also exist. they just don't actually work :)
<k013> tsimpson - thanks, but the laptop is brand new, and the battery stay for only 4 minutes. that's why i asked. when dual boot with windows the battery lasts for 1.5 hrs and cpu temp 52 celsius
<recognosco> tsimpson: well, i am using boost for now anyways, was just trying to see if i could get 4.7 snapshot to work
<Dave_Maydew> Will 12.04 work with the GeForceFX video cards?
<pfifo> k013, it might be time to clean your CPU block and fan.
<tsimpson> recognosco: I tried a while ago with 4.7, there are some new toys, but no regex
<Starn> ummm i don't know if this is the right place to ask.. but is there an 64bit alternitive to colinux?  i would like to have some of the ubuntu futures on windows.. and i used to use colinux.. it used less memory the a VM which i am short on.
<aithox> hello..i've some problem with my cursor .. it is disappear while mouse press
<pfifo> k013, perhaps youi should look into power saving features of linux
<tsimpson> k013: also, have a look and see if there are processes using the CPU, there may be ways to trim down the usage
<aithox> on ubuntu 11.10
<k013> pfifo and tsimpson- i'll do that and get back, thank you so much, have a nice day, bye!
<pfifo> !pangolin | Dave_Maydew
<ubottu> Dave_Maydew: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aithox> :S
<aithox> :-/
<Dave_Maydew> I'm aware of that, but will it have the issues of 11.04 & 11.10 ironed out for the Nvidia GeForceFX Cards?
<pfifo> "Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1"
<M4dH4tt3r> y dave?
<Seryth> Dave_Maydew: I have a nVidia GeForce FX 5200, no problems in 11.04 or 11.10
 * M4dH4tt3r has never had such issues but has head of them
<M4dH4tt3r> heard*
<Dave_Maydew> I run a Sony VGC-V2M with the GeFprceFX 5700 onboard and I get grey screen and a cutout where Unity is
<Dave_Maydew> if it can work, where am I going wrong?
<Dave_Maydew> I know the 173 driver don't work
<recognosco> tsimpson: i don't know why, but i thought 4.7 had regex support. how naive of me.
<Dave_Maydew> I want to make the move to Unity, especially after playing on a friends PC with it
<Dave_Maydew> so if anyone can point me in the right direction to get it to work, I'll be a very happy man
<pfifo> Dave_Maydew, you can always use unity-2d
<Dave_Maydew> tried but it screws up still
<Dave_Maydew> as 11.10 boots into a grey screen it won't display anything
<tsimpson> recognosco: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/status.html#status.iso.200x contains the current status, most of the regex stuff is still "partial"
<Dave_Maydew> and I've been told my version of card has been blacklisted
<pfifo> Dave_Maydew, have you tried the new noeavu driver?
<aithox> hello..i've some problem with my cursor .. it is disappeared while mouse pressing
<Dave_Maydew> If I could install it via the GUI I would
<aithox> if i m in wrong place plz point me another channel
<Dave_Maydew> unless there's a way to do it via the Terminal?
<aithox> :S
<aithox> :S
<Dave_Maydew> I've been running Ubuntu since making the move from the darkside in 2009, but I've only just decided t really learn the terminal commands
<recognosco> tsimpson: yeah. dismal. :(
<pfifo> Dave_Maydew, this should explain everything https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/NvidiaDriverSwitching
<Pikkachu> "apt-get build-dep: causes apt-get to install/remove packages in an attempt to satisfy the build dependencies for a source package" -- is this process rollbackable?
<aithox> hi is there another ubuntu channel?
<Dave_Maydew> Will this removing old drivers and installing Nouveau ones work on my card?
<Pikkachu> aithox: a lot
<pfifo> Dave_Maydew, do the part in #6 Problem: Need to fully remove -nvidia and installing or reinstall -nouveau from scratch
<ZeloZelos_> not here
<ZeloZelos_> oops
<pfifo> Pikkachu, it will list all the packages that it intends to install/remove you can copy this info down and rollback manually at a later time
<aithox> i've some problem with my cursor .. it is disappeared while mouse pressing
<Dave_Maydew> will give Part 6 a go
<aithox> plz..
<aithox> anybody no?
<pfifo> !patience | aithox, the channel is slow right now,
<ubottu> aithox, the channel is slow right now,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aithox> :S :D
<aithox> no one answer me
<aithox> :S
<daan4711> Hi, I have got a question: How can I set up my usb-keyboard to have another keyboard-layout than my laptop-built-in-keyboard. I figured something out using xorg.conf, but this does only work when I start u with my usb-keyboard plugged in, after replugging, it reverts back to the original keyboard-layout.
<pfifo> daan4711, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<aithox> oic thx
<Pikkachu> pfifo: oh just remembered, but I have a dependency-resolving tool in hand, I don't get how can't it make the process reversible
<daan4711> pfifo: Hi, thanx for the link. But this wiki doesn't seem to say anything about multiple layouts and keyboards, or am I wrong?
<hroi> hi
<hroi> im wondering how often my pid's roll over... how high do they actually go?
<hroi> I have a process that records pid's and kills those certain pid's after a time-out... so I'm worried about safe practice.
<pfifo> Pikkachu, if it says its going to install x package, then you can later remove x package with ap-get purge
<pat123> how cant i get my broadcom to f ^%$ work(on maverick) i ve read plz direct me to  documentation
<pfifo> hroi, 65535
<pat123> merci
<Pikkachu> pfifo: how does that change the point
<hroi> pfifo:  perhaps a more safe practice would be if I can filter both pid and command invocation for the process.... if that is actually possible.
<pfifo> Pikkachu, I dont follow, is there something wrong with simply removing the software when your done with it?
<thp_> hi! question re remote viewing, client end, it's not connecting, ip is per server end.  keeps on timing out. what might i be missing here?
<Pikkachu> pfifo: you don't really mean removing "the software"
<pfifo> Pikkachu, thats exactly what I mean, to "rollback" build-dep, simply remove what it installs
<Pikkachu> pfifo: one application can be packaged as a single dummy package of dependencies which won't be tracked by purge but just autoremove or something else
<greenit> hi, i have just watched a vid about ubuntu on the smartphone, and there was an interesting feature, where i want to know, if it alrdy exists in ubuntu: he said that the environment on the phone is able to run windows-applicatiosn (like mso) through a windows7-server where this service is running
<greenit> is this feature alrdy in the ubuntu-desktop?
<Pikkachu> pfifo: why you repeat yourself and ignore my points? you're not even able to implement what I said, so what are you trying to do? I don't ask for not knowing
<llutz_> Pikkachu: its open source, feel free to package all those meta-dev-packages you need. the community will say thank you (maybe)
<Pikkachu> llutz_: that doesn't invalidate the point, but you gave me an idea to workaround it
<pfifo> daan4711, I use "setxkbmap dvorak" myself and switch back and forth as needed, perhaps that is what you need
<llutz_> Pikkachu: i didn't say you're wrong. its just a thing nobody does yet
<dyd> guys my network icon on the top right is no more visible
<dyd> ubuntu 10.04
<Pikkachu> llutz_: I haven't touched PPA stuff in LP but do you think a dummy package could be set up in the web by just picking up dependencies and pushing to the PPA?
<soreau> dyd: Is nm-applet running?
<Pikkachu> llutz_: but you didn't say I was right
<llutz_> Pikkachu: i'm not sure but i don't see a reason why that shouldn't be possible
<Pikkachu> llutz_: ok will check ppas maybe
<dyd> soreau, have no idea, it's the default ubuntu network icon where you can see wireless, eth etc
<greenit> does any1 know if it is possible to run windows-applications in ubuntu 11.10 via a windows7-server? if you don't exactly know what i mean, i can give you a link to the video i watched :)
<warm> Hi, I am using ubuntu 11.10, and my monitor was splitted to six parts,each displaying the same desktop. How can i fix that? thx very much.
<llutz_> Pikkachu: i just showed you a way to go, i didn't say right/wrong. yes
<soreau> dyd: Try alt+f2 then type nm-applet
<Pikkachu> greenit: I don't want to watch it for some odd reason
<dyd> soreau, i found that manage=false must be changed
<Pikkachu> llutz_: ok thanks anyway
<daan4711_> pfifo: I am able to use "setxkbmap -device 10 us" to set my usb-keyboard to us (colemak is default), but the ID of my usb-key changes sometimes. Is it possible to run this action every time I plug-in my usb keyboard?
<dyd> soreau, and yes, it seems like an nm-applet
<carpediembaby> hi. i mount a fat32 drive and it is mounted as read only. how can i fix it? also, the permissions are set for root
<dyd> soreau, i edited th enm-system-settings.conf with managed=true but as i restart network it says WARNING: ifup -a is disabled in favour of NetworkManager.
<soreau> dyd: well you want NetworkManager and nm-applet running
<carpediembaby> i mount it like: "/dev/sda6 /media/DATA vfat auto" in fstab
<dyd> soreau, yes, how to remove that ifup thing
<soreau> dyd: Check to see if nm-applet is running with this command: ps ax|grep nm-applet|grep -v grep
<pfifo> daan4711_, You can write a udev rule to setup usb devices when you plug them in
<dyd> soreau, 1328 ? S 0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable
<llutz_> carpediembaby: man mount (uid/gid/umask options)
<soreau> dyd: ok its running so try restarting it with this: killall nm-applet; nm-applet & disown
<daan4711_> pfifo: Ok, I'll find that out, does udev also work in the loginscreen and tty's?
<novatax> dyd : can you connect to the internet?
<dyd> soreau, i rebooted
<dyd> novatax, the problem is on another computer
<dyd> novatax, a laptop
<soreau> dyd: Maybe you just need to add Notification Area to your panel then
<dyd> novatax, and no, i can't connect
<dyd> soreau, reboot worked
<pfifo> daan4711_, udev is a system service so it always works, I think you mean your keyboard, and that depends on how you set it up
<dyd> novatax, soreau, thank you, now it's fine
<warm> carpediembaby, if you want that partition to be writable, you can replace auto with defaults.
<novatax> don't mention it
<Pikkachu> for who asked about ps, ps aux | awk -F ' ' '{ print $4; }' or something like
<soreau> dyd: cool
<dyd> i'm in an university, and we have .p12 certificates to use the wifi network, how can i install this?
<llutz_> warm: "defaults" won't mount vfat user-rw
<mister2> is there a way to run a program that has a gui without it? it pops up a little notification in a new window when it's minimized. i want the window that pops up, but i'd like to have the program run all the time without being around. small screen size and all that
<mister2> it's java based if that helps
<warm> llutz, oh, I am using  ntfs, that works. sorry for the mistake.
<carpediembaby> warm: i replaced with defaults, unmounted/remounted and it still has permissions like: drwxr-xr-x with root user
<chown_> hey guys, im having some troubble here. I did changed my /etc/fstab and its working well, it is mouting up at boot. The thing is when i open myfile browser, it has 2 categories: Devices and Computer. Under Computer it shows all my mounts that i did unter fstab, the broblem is under the Devices it show all my mount again but not mounted
<prooz> Where can i find PPA for 9.10 ?
<pfifo> !ppa | prooz
<ubottu> prooz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<warm> carpediembaby, sorry for the wrong guide, llutz  just points that out, it won't work for vfat.
<pfifo> !9.10 | prooz, also
<ubottu> prooz, also: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<rurufufuss> I seem to have installed gcc/g++ 4.6, but gcc --version is still 4.4. how do I fix this?
<klawd> how can i stop ubuntu from overwriting my resolv.conf every time i boot?
<llutz_> klawd: set your dns in networkmanager or dhclient.conf
<pfifo> klawd, there are 3 options that work for me, 1. use static IP addresses, 2 edit /etc/network/interfaces and 3 set DNS addresses in network-manager gui
<chown_> look whats happening to my mounts: http://uppix.net/6/b/5/f1016566a98895efc189aecda77ba.png
<klawd> eh
<klawd> hm
<wookienz> can someone tell me the difference between oneric kernel and  precise kernel?
<klawd> it kinda sucks that ubunuts gui stuff overwrites the changes i make on the console in the first place
<crizzy> linux 3.0 vs 3.2
<crizzy> :)
<llutz_> klawd: /etc/resolv.conf isn't meant to be edited manually
<carpediembaby> llutz_: is this okay: "/dev/sda6 /media/DATA vfat -o rw,auto" i don't really know how this works
<klawd> llutz_: i see
<pfifo> klawd, theres no gui involved in the overwriting, dhcpclient overwrites it
<llutz_> carpediembaby: read "man mount" about uid/gid/umask options
<klawd> aye, thanks
<dhruvasagar> klawd: what exactly do yo uwant to achieve ?
<klawd> dhruvasagar: add another dns server to my resolving
<dhruvasagar> klawd: I do that, all you need to do is add a pre dns server mapping
<klawd> where?
<llutz_> klawd: how do you configure your network, using /etc/network/interfaces or networkmanager?
<klawd> network/interfaces. i just use dhcp right now though
<llutz_> klawd: edit dhclient.conf, add "prepend domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4;"
<skyzer> hi all
<ch33z> llutz
<klawd> aye, thanks
<ch33z> pm me
<ch33z> i can help you allthe way through
<klawd> is there append as well?
<llutz_> klawd: replace with your preferred dns
<dhruvasagar> klawd: edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf file and add a prepend domain-name-server
<ch33z> llutz if you need help pm me
<skyzer> anyone can help me set up personal vpn on ubuntu
<wookienz> skyzer, openvpn
<ch33z> i can skyzer
<llutz_> ch33z: sure, i will
<llutz_> ...
<dhruvasagar> klawd: you can add multiple entries separated by ','
<pfifo> llutz_, lol!
<skyzer> any link for tutorial.easy to understand ?
<prooz> pfifo: Thank you.
<klawd> thank you guys
<wookienz> skyzer, nothing on hand...google is always your friend.
<skyzer> :) thank frenz if i dont understand i will look up for up
<llutz_> skyzer: look at openVPN.org, they have easy tutorials
<KrisDouglas> Hello, when we connect to our servers from a KCom line in Hull the connection hangs if we try to run LS or anything that has a largish output. Any thoughts on the cause of this?
<skyzer> ok lutz..tq
<KrisDouglas> The servers work and respond perfectly from everywhere else.
<moogz> hi all, i'd like to have a persistent netcat spawned shell attached to a socket upon bootup (in a secure test environment) what's the best way to achieve this?
<skorket> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu problem or an arduino problem (I've also asked the question on #arduino) but I'm having trouble programming my Duemilanuve arduino compatible board.  It's giving me 'avrdude: stk500_recv(): programmer is not responding' when I try and program it.  From a brief look on forums they suggest a misconfigured something or other having to do with the USB port.  Do you guys have any suggestions on ways to deb
<skorket> ug this?  I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric).
<recognosco> llutz_: why would say /etc/resolv.conf is not meant to be edited manually? if anyone feels like it, they should, by all means, edit it ;)
<pfifo> moogz, I would add a entry to /etc/rc.local
<llutz_> recognosco: well and then they cry when it gets overwritten
<llutz_> recognosco: there are better means to setup dns than changing that file directly
<moogz> aha, thanks pfifo.  this is the line of script i'm intending to use: while true; do nc -lp 23 -e /bin/bash  ; done & - do i need the &? and is there a more elegant way to have it respawn upon connection close?
<chown_> how to fix this duplicated  mount points?: http://uppix.net/6/b/5/f1016566a98895efc189aecda77ba.png
<recognosco> llutz_: then you can over-overwrite it with a cronjob perhaps?
<llutz_> recognosco: bad hacks
<llutz_> recognosco: just do it "right", no need for hacks
<pfifo> moogz, you could also make an upstart job if your up to it, upstart will allow you to respawn jobs
<moogz> would the while hack work, d'ya think?  this is the first time i've encountered the upstart aspect of rc scripts, so i think i'd like whatever's easiest and most reliable
<Seryth> Hey all. I'm trying to play a DVD via vlc, but when I go to open disc, nothing happens. I think this is because it's trying to use /dev/dvd, when my dvd is actually in /media/dvd_title. What can I do? I tried pointing vlc at /media/dvd_title, but nothing happens (again!). What can I do?
<pfifo> moogz, yes the while loop will work, or atleast it appears that it will, make sure you dont let rc.local enter an infinate loop
<recognosco> llutz_: tell me more about "right", i like to learn :)
<pfifo> moogz, it may be better to make a shell script and then run it in rc.local "myscript.sh &"
<recognosco> pfifo: got to build 4.7 finally :-D
<llutz_> recognosco: lots of ways depending on your networksetup. dhclient.conf, /etc/network/interfaces "dns-nameserers...", /etc/resolvconf/conf.d/*, networkmanager etcpp
<Jitu> HI guys
<Jitu> M new in ubuntu
<moogz> ok pfifo i'll try that out
<moogz> thanks for your input
<pfifo> Seryth, /dev/dvd is the dvd drive, /media/dvd_title is the disk
<Jitu> can  u suggest me the most important apps for ubuntu???
<Seryth> pfifo: Well, neither one works :/
<pfifo> Seryth, try playing /dev/cdrom
<Jitu> M geting very low sound in ubuntu as comapre to windows 7
<Jitu> can any 1 help to fix this
<pfifo> Jitu, increase the volume
<Jitu> i did
<Jitu> its over 100%
<Jitu> Still same
<pfifo> Jitu, try running 'alsamixer' and increasing it there
<Jitu> k
<recognosco> llutz_: networkmanager is gui, we will not count that. dhclient is out - what if there is no dhcp... now read this: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Defining_the_.28DNS.29_Nameservers
<llutz_> recognosco: "dns-nameservers x.y.w.z" in /etc/network/interfaces
<mi3> Hi, I downloaded a font called bank gothic light bt and installed it, now i would like to add it to conky, what name do I write in that file? can someone suggest that?
<llutz_> recognosco: you read "Don't use this method if you have the resolvconf program installed"  which should be in most cases
<moogz> pfifo: i gave that a shot, but it doesn't seem to run my spawnd.sh onboot - it works a charm if i run spawnd & after boot though
<moogz> to a line preceding exit 0, i've added: /bin/spawnd &
<recognosco> llutz_: yeah, but that is a special condition...
<llutz_> recognosco: not really
<derpladee> hey guys, evince is really fast and cool but it only has room for like 5 pages at the same time when i open a PDF
<derpladee> can i allow it to use more memory or something like that?
<recognosco> llutz_: so we can remove resolnconf and manually edit /etc/resolv.conf < solvs the problem
<moogz> i do have a successful script setup in rcS.d, so i'm trying to prepend the spawnd & line to that
<mi3> Hi, I downloaded a font called bank gothic light bt and installed it, now i would like to add it to conky, what name do I write in that file? can someone suggest that?
<derpladee> i mean, it only stores 5 pages in the memory so if i go to another page not in those 5 then it will stop to load
<pfifo> moogz, well, upstart gives you the best felixibility if all else fails
<derpladee> i don't mind it using 1gb memory because i have enough and i use pdfs a lot
<llutz_> recognosco: so we configure /etc/network/interfaces once, and never have to care about /etc/resolv.conf <- solves the problem. lets stop it here
<moogz> dang.  so it's a bit strange that even with my working rcS.d/S01blah script which is fully operational, that when i add one extra command as the first line it doesn't work
<moogz> i guess i could try outputting &>/root/whatsgoingon to see if something's amiss, but it works when i'm booted up
<mi3> anyone?
<pfifo> moogz, it would work if you went to single user mode, you want rc3.d... no actually you want /etc/init
<recognosco> llutz_: sure. it is ubuntu channel afterall. you're right.
<ryanyeah> anyone know if it is possible to set up a cron job to download a pdf from a site that you have to first log in to over https? it is surprisingly difficult to google an answer to that question
<moogz> i've added it as a line to the /etc/init.d/rc.local script in the hope that'll nail it
<pfifo> ryanyeah, yes it is
<moogz> i did a &>/root/whatsup and it's a blank file.  i wonder what's going on
<moogz> so i know it's executing it, but it's not remaining executed
<Django_Novice> hi there
<Django_Novice> i want to run a command with sudo in a script....its askin for a password
<Django_Novice> is there any chance i could provide password with the command so it shouldnt prompt for password
<pfifo> Django_Novice, run the script with sudo
<Django_Novice> pfifo: let me try that
<parapan> hello everyone I use ubntu 10.04 LTS; after last update, the system starts very low, the HDD light is always flashing and every 10-15 seconds the systems tries to start File Manager which is not opening anyway; also , every 20 seconds the CPU goes 1005 for 2-3 seconds, and this happens all the time .....any clue how can I handle this ???
<recognosco> parapan: look at your boot log
<parapan> recognosco:
<parapan> can I do that ?
<parapan> recognosco: how can I do that ?
<recognosco> parapan: dmesg | less
<chown_> as i understood /etc/fstab is for permanent mounts, and i did that. And those permanent mounts appears on as a Computer drive.  want to know why  its also appearing at the Devices on my files manager: http://uppix.net/6/b/5/f1016566a98895efc189aecda77ba.png
<pfifo> chown_, can you pastebin the output of `mount` the file /etc/fstab and the file /etc/mtab
<chown_> pfifo: sure
<chown_> http://pastebin.com/k968WT9N
<chown_> http://pastebin.com/3W8d5ChL
<chown_> http://pastebin.com/jv40tb06
<chown_> pfifo: there we go
<chown_> bwt i what if the mtab?
<chown_> what is the mtab*
<pokuy> guys what is on the xterm log in
<Truepid> can any one tell me about the configuration file that stores default window manager conf
<pfifo> chown_, sorry, im not seeing any hints there
<chown_> pfifo: ok, np
<chown_> pfifo: but would u explain to em whats the diff bwtween fstab and mtab?
<pfifo> chown_, from wikipedia The mtab (contraction of mounted file systems table) file is a system information file, commonly found on Unix-like systems. This file lists all currently mounted filesystems along with their initialization options. mtab has a lot in common with fstab, the main distinction being that the latter lists all available filesystems whereas the former lists only currently mounted ones. Therefore mtab is usually in a format similar to that of f
<pfifo> stab. Most of the time it is possible to directly use lines from mtab in fstab.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, just wondering, does anyone know exactly what sudo apt-get install php5-gd does? i mean, does it literally get the .so and copy it to a dir and change php.ini or what else? how would I ever find that out?
<avernos> is it possible to set up doble display?
<shruggar> yes
<pfifo> AdvoWork, pretty much, it downloads a package containing many files, installs them on your system, and then configures the system as neede
<avernos> shruggar, with acceleration, unity and stuff?
<AdvoWork> pfifo, i was wondering if I can somehow find out exactly what files etc so I can manually do it
<avernos> shruggar, i mean, not as cloned display, as a secondary display
<Django_Novice> pfifo: in my situation im running git pull command in the same script....so if i run script with sudo ...git pull command is giving me permission denied error
<shruggar> avernos: I have dual-monitor set-up with accelleration using NVidea "TwinView"
<pfifo> AdvoWork, you can use dpkg -L <package name> after its installed to list the files in the package, or use apt-file if you dont want to install it first
<Django_Novice> pfifo: i cant run script with sudo... so need to provide password with sudo command to avoid password prompt
<pfifo> Django_Novice, you can use visudo, to allow yourself to run certian commands without a password
<Django_Novice> can i run pkill with visudo???
<pfifo> Django_Novice, visudo edits the configuration for sudo
<pfifo> Django_Novice, no, but you can make it so sudo doesnt ask for a password when you try to run `sudo pkill`
<pfifo> Django_Novice, but in the end, NO you cannot specify a password in the script
<Django_Novice> pfifo: so visudo pkill -of will not ask for password??
<gr33n7007h> #!/bin/bash/bosh
<gr33n7007h> sup!
<Django_Novice> pfifo: whats the best way to execute commands in the script??
<pfifo> Django_Novice, no that is incorrect, the program visudo is meant to be run by itself. it is a text editor
<wadkar> I want to install 'sealert' utility to connect to a setroubleshoot server on a CentOS server
<Django_Novice> pfifo: I have a situation where I need to execute few commands plus a git pull.... where git pull would'nt work with sudo
<pfifo> wadkar, look in the software center for it and if theres nothing there look for a ppa on launchpad
<Django_Novice> pfifo: whats the best possible solutoin???
<wadkar> pfifo: thanks, I keep forgetting the software center , used 'apt-cache search' all the time
<pfifo> Django_Novice, ideally you dont use sudo in a shell script, the best possible solution is to run your shell script all as one user
<pavucina> Hello, I have a problem with downloading packages, is ubuntu server down now?
<Django_Novice> pfifo: hmmm i dnt have root privilege and i cnt run git pull with sudo :)
<Django_Novice> now what am i supposed to do :)
<pfifo> Django_Novice, run git pull without sudo
<Django_Novice> pfifo: let me try that
<AdvoWork> pfifo, if i do apt-file php5-gd what will that do?
<Django_Novice> pfifo: thanks
<pavucina> Hello, I have a problem with downloading packages, is ubuntu server down now? please
<pfifo> AdvoWork, I dont know
<jatt> which server
<pavucina> I cant download any package
<pavucina> I dont know which server
<kalimojo> what is the latest version of ubuntu >?
<pavucina> 11.10
<pfifo> !11.10 | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<kalimojo> ok im on 11.10. i thought i saw a reference to 12.04 tho
<pfifo> !12.04 | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> it wont be out until april
<metaspike> anyone know where the nitty, gritty settings for tap to click functionality are stored for the synaptics standard touchpads?
<kalimojo> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kalimojo> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gr33n7007h> !feh | gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> !feh
<gr33n7007h> uhh!!
<jn_> hi how can i determine which sda is my root partition ?
<pfifo> metaspike, somewhere in /usr/lib/xorg.conf.d
<pfifo> jn_, run `mount`
<jn_> ok ty
<jn_> did the trick
<gr33n7007h> !cut
<pfifo> !botabuse | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<AdvoWork> i'm trying to do sudo apt-get install php5-gd but its on about upgrading other packages. Can I not just say just do that and nothing else?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I remove linux-image-pae and replace it with regular image?
<chown_> what should i do if i create some script and it has a sudo command in there, how should i handle it?
<drcode> any idea please?
<pfifo> AdvoWork, you can download the package and install it manually with dpkg, forcing it and ignoring dependencies, but thats a BAD idea
<damo22> pfifo: one way is to do apt-get install --no-recommends
<pfifo> drcode, sudo apt-get install <prefered image here>
<drcode> I did
<drcode> but it still using pae image
<AdvoWork> pfifo, i need to install php5-gd but can't/dont want to upgrade anything else php related :S
<AdvoWork> why is it a bad idea?
<pfifo> drcode, well now you can `sudo apt-get remove <old image here>`
<damo22> drcode: boot into the new kernel using grub, and remove the old kernel
<pfifo> AdvoWork, because it likely will not run correctly
<drcode> I can run both images?
<drcode> what is the regualr image?
<damo22> drcode: it will let you have both on your system but only one runs at a time
<drcode> ok
<drcode> the regular is generic?
<pfifo> AdvoWork, thats why I build php from scratch and all of its extras too, thats the only way to get any real control over it
<damo22> drcode, pae is for systems with more than 4Gb ram and allows physical address extension cpu stuff
<drcode> ok
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I will try it
<drcode> thanx
<FloodBot1> drcode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drcode> thanx
<jp> hello. Yesterday my Huawei E1762 worked normally. Today, when i started my ubuntu, my network manager cant find it..
<jp> i use ubuntu 10.04. Does i need to reinstall network manager or something
<MonkeyDust> jp is that a usb 3g stick?
<jp> yes
<MonkeyDust> ok, tou may need an extra module, moment
<MonkeyDust> usb-switch or so
<MonkeyDust> jp  you need usb-modeswitch, to be installed the normal way
<jp> ok
<jp> how that gonna do?
<MonkeyDust> how you insatll any other program
<jp> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> apt-get install, or synaptic, or software center
<Starn> can the USB installer of ubuntu 11.10 x64 detect unallocated hard drive space?
<jmoerk> Starn: yes, if you mean it can detect an empty partition
<Starn> jmoerk: i believe so.. i had to use windows partitioner to shrink a hard drive made an empty partition thats 240gb for ubuntu.
<jmoerk> should be fine then :)
<Starn> well 234.38gb to be exact my math was off by a hair lol
<jmoerk> I did something similar
<jmoerk> :P
<Starn> well jmoerk  i decided to not remove my ubuntu install on my 160gb external for i often use it to repair broken bootmgr and windows stuff.. (repairs computers as a side job) and it's 32bit.. i want a 64bit for my new machine has over 4gb of ram.
<Starn> jmoerk: i am correct to keep the 32bit for it's mor compatible with most all hardware?
<parapan> hello everyone I use ubntu 10.04 LTS; after last update, the system starts very low, the HDD light is always flashing and every 10-15 seconds the systems tries to start File Manager which is not opening anyway; also , every 20 seconds the CPU goes 1005 for 2-3 seconds, and this happens all the time .....any clue how can I handle this ???
<Guest23850> ciao
<Guest23850> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bilal03> hello there,
<TechDesk> Hi all
<TechDesk> It's true then the last version of ubuntu cannot boot avec grub legacy ?
<TechDesk> Or the kernel on last version of ubuntu
<TechDesk> of*
<jmoerk> Starn: I don't know really, I'm not an expert on what versions goes with which hardware, all I can say is I still havent found something I couldn't do with my 64bit system
<bilal03> i can't change my resolution to standard ( its 1440x900 for my LCD). In Display properties it cannot detect my monitor any resolution stuck on 1024x768. i'm using ubuntu 11.10... any idea about this???
<bilal03> i can't change my resolution to standard ( its 1440x900 for my LCD). In Display properties it cannot detect my monitor and resolution stuck on 1024x768. i'm using ubuntu 11.10... any idea about this???
<pfifo> Starn, yes 32bit version of ubuntu support more hardware, namely 32bit CPUs
<MonkeyDust> Starn  32bit can be run on both 32 and 64bit hardware - 64bit can be run on 64bit only
<TechDesk> It's true then the last version of ubuntu cannot boot avec grub legacy ?
<pfifo> TechDesk, why not try it and find out?
<bilal03> hello0o0o
<chown_> how do i disable gnome auto mount?
<TechDesk> pfifo Parce que des gens ne me croient pas
<chown_> i think its cousing this: http://uppix.net/6/b/5/f1016566a98895efc189aecda77ba.png
<TechDesk> oups
<TechDesk> pfifo Because people do not believe me
<MonkeyDust> TechDesk  "If you run an older Ubuntu or had any trouble with Grub 2 then Grub Legacy & Lilo are still available." -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub
<Starn> pfifo: MonkeyDust: ok so it'd be best to keep my 32bit install on the external for computer repairs than.
<Starn> well i gtg to install my new ubuntu onto my internal hard drive :) bbl
<parapan> hello everyone I use ubntu 10.04 LTS; after last update, the system starts very low, the HDD light is always flashing and every 10-15 seconds the systems tries to start File Manager which is not opening anyway; also , every 20 seconds the CPU goes 1005 for 2-3 seconds, and this happens all the time .....any clue how can I handle this ???
<bilal03>  i can't change my resolution to standard ( its 1440x900 for my LCD). In Display properties it cannot detect my monitor and resolution stuck on 1024x768. i'm using ubuntu 11.10... any idea about this???
<metaspike> bilal03, it's likely that you are lacking the additional drivers required by your graphics card
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a broken link checker for websites behind CAS?
<pfifo> parapan, can you explain the part where your CPU goes 1005?
<karthick87> How to use data card in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bilal03> metaspike, its just intel Q965 built in graphics
<operatorplik> how to change the display to view xp linux
<bilal03> metaspike, it was running perfect since last time i boot
<parapan> pfifo: 100%
<karthick87> How to use internet data card in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bilal03> metaspike, but now i can't change resolution
<Kartagis> karthick87: you mean ethernet?
<pfifo> parapan, run top and figure out which process is consuming all your CPU
<metaspike> bilal03, in terminal- jockey-gtk
<karthick87> Kartagis: USB
<parapan> pfifo: problem is that if HDD is accessed all time, every single operation takes forever ...
<pfifo> parapan, reinstall
<pokuy>  guys do you know the link of tron themes
<bilal03> metaspike, No proprietary drivers are in use in your system
<parapan> pfifo:
<parapan> Ok, that will be the option > I just imagine I can save something out
<parapan> pfifo:
<mi3> Hello everyone
<parapan> pfofi: any ideea how to backup the e-mails from Evolution client ?
<metaspike> bilal03, are you running ati or nividia perhaps?
<bilal03> metaspike,  no just built in intel graphics
<pfifo> parapan, when you run the install CD, mount your hard drive and copy /home to a safe place befoer installing
<metaspike> eh, does the resolution you show with: xrandr ?
<ponrajuganesh> how to set the X11 eviroment variable ? whey tried to running a java code in the ssh evironment I am not able to get the output , could anyone pls help
<pfifo> ponrajuganesh, run "ssh -XC"
<bilal03> metaspike,  i dont know
<pfifo> ponrajuganesh, you might want to use jre-headless too
<mi3> I have a problem with updating my sources from the terminal there is a hash mismatch or something I dont know can you suggest whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/pJn3A1Uc
<erinaceus> Hi, i have a quick question. I create a usergroup www and gave it ownership of /var/www, i added my account to that group and changed the group rights to rwx but still cant create files. What did i miss?
<ponrajuganesh> dint get u pfifo where to run so?
<parapan> pfifo: K, I can do that but ...the .Evolution folder will contain all the messages in order to import them afterward ????
<pfifo> parapan, then when your done, copy /home back to your system
<pfifo> ponrajuganesh, I dont understand what your saying
<parapan> pfifo: just that easy ? copy old /home folder on top of the new one ??
<casa> ciao a tutti
<casa> ci sono italiani ?
<pfifo> parapan, ideally you use a seperate partition for /home
<mi3> I have a problem with updating my sources from the terminal there is a hash mismatch or something I dont know can you suggest whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/pJn3A1Uc
<casa> amsn and webcam non function
<ROBADINOIA> <--- secondo te son italiano?
<casa> help me
<chown_> something is trying to mount all my /etc/fstab twice
<casa> mi sa di si
<casa> roba
<casa> :-D
<parapan> pfifo: I managed to see some process - some times /usr/bin/X si taking 40-50% of the CPU, some times /usr/bin/python is going CPU to 99%
<mi3> ??
<ROBADINOIA> ma nn ti so aiutare con quello che hai chiesto
<erinaceus> Anyone?
<casa> pensi di potermi dare una mano di aiuto ?
<casa> ah ok
<casa> allora niente
<Myrtti> !it | ROBADINOIA
<ubottu> ROBADINOIA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ponrajuganesh> I have got a jar file what uses a GUI, it is present in the solris machine? I try runnning it from the terminal in the ubuntu but getting this error as X11 not set .. am I making myself clear pfifo
<pfifo> ponrajuganesh, install X11 on your solaris machine
<ponrajuganesh> it is installed pfifo
<mi3> I have a problem with updating my sources from the terminal there is a hash mismatch or something I dont know can you suggest whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/pJn3A1Uc
<bilal03> hi guyz... i can't change my resolution to standard ( its 1440x900 for my LCD). In Display properties it cannot detect my monitor and resolution stuck on 1024x768. i'm using ubuntu 11.10... any idea about this???
<Myrtti> ponrajuganesh: so how does your Solaris problem relate to Ubuntu? What's the connection?
<pfifo> ponrajuganesh, connect to the solaris machine with "ssh -XC <hostname>"
<ponrajuganesh> ya trying that pfifo
<erinaceus> Hi, i have a quick question. I create a usergroup www and gave it ownership of /var/www, i added my account to that group and changed the group rights to rwx but still cant create files. What did i miss?
<parapan> pfifo: I managed to see some process - some times /usr/bin/X si taking 40-50% of the CPU, some times /usr/bin/python is going CPU to 99% - is this telling something to you ??
<pfifo> parapan, what are you running in python?
<TechDesk> erinaceus relog
<parapan> pfifo: I think it has to do with the update process
<Fireballin> Sup all, i am trying to duel linux with Win 7 but before the gui starts it locks  up and i can see where it says "unable to Mount Image
<erinaceus> TechDesk: Thanks, worked like a charm
<TechDesk> :)
<chown_> what is this line at my fstab ::   proc    /proc     proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid  ?
<pfifo> parapan, can you find out the name of the process that is taking up all the CPU?
<parapan> pfifo: just now, nautilus was taking 200% of the CPU ....but then is dissapearing and I cannot kill the process ...looks like a ghost process or so ...
<bilal03> hi guyz... i can't change my resolution to standard ( its 1440x900 for my LCD). In Display properties it cannot detect my monitor and resolution stuck on 1024x768. i'm using ubuntu 11.10... any idea about this???
<pfifo> parapan, it sounds like you broke your system while updating, reinstall
<parapan> pfifo: I was afraid of that ..I updated via USB modem and probably I had errors when downloading ....:(
<pfifo> parapan, update more often
<pfifo> nightly
<ponrajuganesh> thanks a lot pfifo
<ponrajuganesh> got it :)
<Starn> hey the new installer for ubuntu/xubuntu is way different than the last time i used.. i have two hard drives.. both 500gb used windows partition manager to make 240gb partition for ubuntu/xubuntu  will ubuntu installer automatically detect the smallest partition so to speak and install on that?
<pfifo> Starn, be safe and partition manually
<parapan> pfifo: do you have any clue about evolution mail client if they have a support channel on freenode ??
<Starn> so don't used install alongside them?
<pfifo> !alis evolution
<Fireballin> Sup all, i am trying to duel linux with Win 7 but before the gui starts it locks  up and i can see where it says "unable to Mount Image
<wadkar> 'sudo apt-cache search setroubleshoot' yields nothing (please don't redirect me to Software Center) , google results show that package is there, what am I missing?
<pfifo> !alis | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Starn> if not in manual is suggest swap size for 4gb or ram 4gb swap?
<jmoerk> Starn: I'm pretty sure it selects the free one, but there should be an option for seeing which one is being used if I remember correctly
<pfifo> Starn, the recommended amount of swap for a system with 4GB of memory is 8GB
<parapan> pfifo: Ok, thank you for support
<Starn> pfifo: ok thanks.. do you know the exact number for 8gb? i only remember 4292 to be 4gb..
<Starn> jmoerk: the install alongside them option should detect the "free space" and install in that?
<pfifo> Starn, 8589934592 bytes
<babilen> Starn: 8192 and 4gb would be 4096
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, how can I stop *all* programs that run full screen from crashing? (running oneiric, netbook w/ 1280x576)
<jmoerk> Starn: exactly
<casa> come rientro in ubuntu italia ?
<LjL> casa: /join #Ubuntu-it
<Starn> jmoerk: i see there is ext 4 now.. that's suggest to use?  (can you tell it's been awhile?)
<Starn> jmoerk: btw i am manually setting it up..
<pfifo> Starn, ext4 is really nice, almost instant fsck
<patrunjel> Hi. I have some files with names in the format : Whatever_name.flac, and I want to change then into The_same_name.mp3 . I tried piping ls to mv, a for statement, and piping ls to a variable and then renaming the files after the variable. Everything failed :D . Could you please help me out?
<Starn> pfifo: ok. i'll use that! lol ok how does this sound to you?  /dev/sdb5 swap 8192mb    /dev/sdb6 ext4  /  243.4gb   the / after ext4 is mount point.
<pfifo> patrunjel, ls *.falc | sed 's/flac/mp3/'  THEN copy and paste its ouput
<jmoerk> Starn: seems fine to me
<pfifo> Starn, meh, i would use a single partition and then add a swapfile instead
<jmoerk> hehe
<pfifo> patrunjel, notice i misspelled the first flac
<Starn> pfifo: woo i don't know if this is a new option or now.. but it's letting me choose which device to put bootloader.. should i use the one that is the same device as windows OS? for i intend to restore windows boot loader and adding ubuntu to the list.. in case grub fails (which my luck it has done so with every install i have had)
<Starn> pfifo: i prefer to make a partition for a swap. i even do that for windows.
<pfifo> patrunjel, sorry, i didnt give you enough command there, run 'ls *.flac | sed 's/\(.*\)flac/mv "\1flac" "\1mp3"/'
<pfifo> Starn, have fun resizing the amout of swap you have :)
<MonkeyDust> patrunjel  flac is not mp3, does renaming the files convert them?
<MonkeyDust> patrunjel  flac is 'free lossless oudio codec' - mp3 is not lossless, it is compressed
<Starn> jmoerk: did you read what i said to pfifo ?  if my bios is set to load /dev/sda  first that would leave windows boot manager alone correct? that is if i placed the bootloader on /dev/sdb ? and than i could boot into grub just by going to bios boot menu selecting second hard drive vs going through windows manager or grub.. w/e... i am confusing my self.
<zainw> morning all
<jmoerk> Starn: I really don't know, I always just use grub as the bootloader
<pfifo> Starn, yes you can install grub on a different device and then boot from it via the boot menu
<Starn> pfifo: i rarely resize the swap partition. and if i ever need to i can do so easily by taking space from the ntfs partition on the same hard drive.. it's currently 500gb hard drive that's empty.
<jmoerk> pfifo has a point though, a swap file is easier to resize
<Starn> pfifo: thanks and jmoerk thanks as well that'll kinda make it easier for me.. i don't mind holding down esc key when bios loads up to get to linux. been doing so anyways
<hobbelt> anyone tried an Ubuntu / OSx / Windows dualboot?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hobbelt> so a trippleboot :)
<pfifo> hobbelt, you can multi-boot just as easy as dual boot
<Starn> hobbelt: i've never used mac... but i use to have xp vista and ubuntu and another linux distro on the same machine.
<fireballin> Sup all, i am trying to duel boot linux with Win 7 but before the gui starts it locks  up and i can see where it says "unable to Mount Image" i am not really new to linux just new to the whole win 7 thing so not sure what is happening
<hobbelt> Starn I have Win 7 and Ubuntu atm, that works perfectly (it always has) but will probably ruin Grub with OSx install, if it works at all
<Klojum> I'm using a tripleboot on my laptop currently... WinXP / Ubuntu 11.10 / OpenELEC
<pfifo> fireballin, do you use uefi?
<hobbelt> Just need iMovie, but dont think it will run in vmware
<fireballin> no
<Starn> hobbelt: gah i miss my win7.... i had a poweroutage which kinda destroyed the hard drive with win7! now i am stuck with xp for speed (games) ubuntu for awesome stuff and dev.. and vista for audio work..  i hear mac os
<zainw> morning all, is there any one that could help me with a question please about installing 11.10 on a dell R610 server please?
<Starn> hobbelt: i hear mac os's are great for picture and audio and video editing if you got the money
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| zainw
<ubottu> zainw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hobbelt> Got free students lisence on al OS :)
<anoob> i've created a bootable usb device with LiLi USB Creator. I've disabled everything except removable device in bios but it doesn't boot at all. I don't have a CD driver and I want to install Ubuntu ...
<yun> need ubuntu server.. (french)
<Starn> hobbelt: that's very nice! that is how i got my win7..
<hobbelt> same here :)
<hobbelt> alright, ill just try and be sure to keep a livedisc close
<Starn> hobbelt: to be honest it was my friend who went to college... and he gave me his copy.. he had unlimited access to any os on as many machines as he wanted... (super jealous) but anyways this isn't the place to have general chat.. um.. i believe you should of installed windows mac than ubuntu...
<hobbelt> Starn yes, thats true with windows.. but i know a livedisc can fix that with bootfix or something like that.
<Starn> hobbelt: if mac os screws anything up i can tell you how to restore the windows boot loader which can be setup just like grub.
<zainw> I'll admit to being a completely noob with Ubuntu, Centos im not too bad with. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a dell R610 server with a H200 Raid card and 2 x 250gb in raid 1. All goes well, everything installs ok, reboot and hey presto... It wont boot in to ubuntu. There is no grub screen, nothing
<hobbelt> zainw you booting the right disc?
<Starn> i suck at using grub hobbelt so please don't ask anything about that directed to me.. i'll probably further break your os.. haha
<zainw> used the guided setup with in the installer to set all that up. it did ask to use MBR so said yes
<hobbelt> zainw or partition the right way? raid1 requires you to manual select the right partition properties as far as I recall
<zainw> in fairness, it didnt give me the option to choose which disk
<Starn> hey on ubuntu install when it ask where are you.. whats the closest place to oklahoma city? so i can have the currect time?
<hobbelt> Starn just pick something within your time zone
<Starn> nvm.. hobbelt i found oklahoma city.. doubt you can get closer than that.. haha!
<hobbelt> ;)
<hobbelt> zainw i would look into the advanced installation guides for raid setups
<hobbelt> zainw --> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<Starn> holy crap.. they finally actually added my town to list of locations! i might faint..
<zainw> in theory, a live cd should get me in to the system as it stands shouldnt it? dont mind wiping everything again if needed as its a new install
<pfifo> zainw, is your card a fakeraid?
<P1rate> hi :)
<fireballin> maybe someone else might have an answer as to why when attepmting to dual-boot ubuntu from USB drive with Win 7 it locks up and says "Unable to Mount Image"
<zainw> nope, its a proper hardware H200 from Dell
<hobbelt> fireballin does it say more?
<pfifo> zainw, then the advanced installation isnt for you
<zainw> its all about the software raid from the looks of it
<pfifo> ... atleast not for setting up thye raid
<hobbelt> pfifo but then it should work out of the box..
<fireballin> no
<zainw> i would have thought that the installer would have just done it like centos does lol
<pfifo> hobbelt, a realraid will simply look like a single drive, and doesnt require any additional drivers or software
<MonkeyDust> zainw  centos is redhat based, no?
<zainw> correct
<fireballin> hobbelt, no it doesn't
<hobbelt> fireballin is it a mountable usb drive? or did you just put the iso on the usb?
<Zaitzev> I'm running a windows program  in wine, but it doesn't show in the dash, nor is it visible using Alt+Tab. Why is that? oO
<fireballin> hobbelt, it is mountable this will be the 3rd or forth install from this drive
<ubuntu> oh hi
<ubuntu> is this on
<fireballin> yes
<ubuntu> hello :P
<fireballin> hobbelt, any ideas?
<fireballin> :L)
<ubuntu> can anyone help me
<Starn> be right back install is done.
<fireballin> ubuntu, ask away
<hobbelt> fireballin well, try to hash check the iso on the stick, it might be corrupt if you have used it a couple of times. After all is flash memory..
<ubuntu> will installing ubuntu delete my windows xp i have?
<hobbelt> ubuntu if you install it on the same partition yes
<hobbelt> So just dont to that
<ubuntu> oh thx
<fireballin> ubuntu, no in the installer is an option the install aloongside
<hobbelt> ubuntu you could even try the wubi installer the first time
<fireballin> hobbelt, ok i will try that
<fireballin> ty :)
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu 11.10 instalation on my usb stick
<mdl4> hey all
<mdl4> what's good
<ubuntu> ok im going to install it from usb :)
<zainw> so no more thoughts as to why cant boot with MBR on this raid then folks? this install seriously to bug me as it never errors or anything :(
<Amoz> zainw, when you install, does it look like one disk?
<zainw> yes it does
<Amoz> the RAID I mean
<Amoz> k
<Amoz> and you use the alternate installer, ubuntu-server?
<zainw> just gives me the 255gb disk then i use guided with lvm or with out
<zainw> using the ubuntu 11.10 setup disk
<Amoz> zainw, which one?
<zainw> have tried 10.04, 11.04 and now 11.10 so must be something im missing
<Amoz> zainw, is it for a server?
<pfifo> zainw, are you using lvm or not?
<zainw> yes Amoz
<nodestool> where does zsh put the config files for autocomplate?
<Amoz> zainw, and you're using the 11.10 server image?
<zainw> its the 3rd cd I've downloaded fromthe ubuntu site just in case the others were faulty
<zainw> its server 11.10
<Pici> nodestool: /usr/share/zsh/functions/Completion/ would be a good place to start, as well as the zsh documentation.
<Amoz> zainw, have you tried something else than guided installation?
<hubx> hey, I recently upgraded to 12.04. Now if I plug in my external screen (Dell 24") I can't use the screen of my notebook. (xrandr shows correctly configured VGA1 and LVDS1, so I guess its a driver problem)
<Amoz> for example setting up partitions and bootloader yourself?
<zainw> Amoz, not yet
<nodestool> Thanks Pici
<tomreyn> is it possible to use gnome3 applets with xfce4?
<hubx> what information should I include in the bugreport
<Amoz> hubx, depends what you're reporting for
<Amoz> zainw, might help to have a little more control of the installation
<hubx> Amoz, " I recently upgraded to 12.04. Now if I plug in my external screen (Dell 24") I can't use the screen of my notebook. (xrandr shows correctly configured VGA1 and LVDS1, so I guess its a driver problem)"
<sacarlson> zainw: maybe there's an option to disable the internal raid in bios?  run then normal?  if so maybe you can setup a software raid in ubuntu
<auronandace> !12.04 | hubx
<ubottu> hubx: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zainw> Amoz, in what way
<hubx> auronandace, ty
<Amoz> zainw, maybe the guided installer does something stupid
<Amoz> sometimes its better to do it the manual way
<Amoz> zainw, what happens after installation when you try to boot?
<zainw> Amoz, sorry on the phone
<sacarlson> amoz: zainw: maybe if it's just an mbr problem he could try add a 3rd disk just for the mbr to isolate if that's the problem,  like just use a usb flash as the mbr to try
<Amoz> sacarlson, zainw after install, maybe you could boot up the live cd and explore the disk for partitions etc. see if everything is there as it should. Also you can reinstall MBR from the live usb
<zainw> Sorry about that guys
<thoong> when is the next release after 11.10? current iso is a bit wonky on my system.
<Amoz> thoong, 12.04 in april
<thoong> thanks save me from burning it
<Amoz> thoong, you know you can use an usb, right?
<graziano> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thoong> yeah but kinda old school
<zainw> Amoz, have booted with the livecd at present and in fairness, its sees the 255gb drive but there is very little on there that i would recognise as being anywhere close to how it should look etc
<sacarlson> amoz: zainw: I agree should be able to mount and explore the attempted install with the livecd, my guess is it fails to mount in grub
<starn> how do i setup irssi to auto connect to two servers? example freenode and efnet.  and have auto identify for freenode plus auto join channels?
<Amoz> starn, have you tried the irssi documentation?
<bdrewery_> starn: offtopic, #irssi, setup multiple networks.
<zainw> sacarlson, it wont even show me the grub screen if i font use the live cd
<Amoz> zainw, what happens then?
<Amoz> zainw, most computer usually say something if it can't find an operating system om disk etc
<zainw> Amoz, when i try and boot with out the live cd?
<Amoz> yes
<tomreyn> hi, is it possible to use gnome3 applets with xfce4? i'm trying to get the gnome-invest applet working with xfce. the normal way to do this seems to be using xfapplet, but this was since removed off oneiric (which i'm running).
<zainw> amoz, Nothing, the server does its loading of hardware as in loads raid setup, loads network, loads iDrac card then it SHOULD load the mbr but it doesnt, it just stops dead in its tracks
<zainw> If i leave the boot from other devices on such as network etc, says that there is no bootable system
<starn> i have looked a the documentations some.. but i don't remember anything they said.. plus i need to finish update and installing video drivers before i go to a website for everything is super hard to see atm..
<auronandace> tomreyn: i thought xfapplet was for getting gnome2 applets working (it wouldn't work with gnome3 applets) thats why it was removed (because gnome2 was removed)
<sacarlson> zainw: but can you explore the attepted install with a livecd to see if the files are there that we would expect to see?
<Amoz> zainw, +1. Just see if /boot/grub is there etc
<tomreyn> auronandace: yes i think you're right there. so how would i get gnome3 applets working in xfce4, if that's possible?
<georgieee> My internal card reader (connected via internal USB) only works sometimes. Ubuntu recognizes it properly:
<georgieee> "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer"
<Amoz> zainw, I assume you checked BIOS settings, tried resetting it etc. ?
<georgieee> The inbuilt bluetooth is working out of box and without problems.
<georgieee> I tried to load "usb_storage" but it doesn't help. Seeing my card reader working is still just a matter of luck. Many other threads show me, that this is a main issue:
<FloodBot1> georgieee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> tomreyn: i doubt you can yet, xfce has yet to transition to gtk3 (the next xfce release 4.10 will be the last gtk2 release)
<zainw> Amoz, sarcalson, the only thing that i can see there is what could poss be the /boot section as its only 255mb and thats it
<georgieee> Can someone help?
<tomreyn> thanks for explaning, auronandace
<auronandace> tomreyn: no worries :)
<zainw> Amoz, as for the bios, yeh done all that stuff, even rebuilt the raid last night just to me sure i wasnt being a complete pleb
<Amoz> zainw, 255mb?
<Amoz> possibly?
<yun> join/
<zainw> amoz, Yes, 255mb so guess its the /boot partition on the drive
<Amoz> zainw, why don't you mount it and explore it when you're in the live session?
<Amoz> zainw, where do you see this 255mb ?
<sacarlson> Amoz: zainw: wouldn't we also see /home ; /var and a few other things?  like it didn't fully install or it puts that on another partition your not looking at
<zainw> Amoz, its down in the "Devices" section when open up the home folder
<Amoz> zainw, that's the live usb then?
<Amoz> zainw, doesn't it find the partitions on disk then?
<zainw> Amoz, well no, i dont think it is as there is a filesytem which when explored, its spins up the cd. I've used a CD rather than usb to boot from
<zainw> Amoz, its looking that way yes
<Amoz> zainw, oh
<zainw> its all really  strange lol
<Amoz> zainw, well in that case we need to find out why it doesn't sho
<Amoz> w
<User111> im trying to mount my time capsule in lubuntu, but my command that once worked, doesnt work now when i reinstalled ubuntu, any ideas?  command is "sudo mount.cifs //10.10.1.5/TIMECAPSULE/ /media/mounted -o pass=somepass"
<sacarlson> zainw: amoz: so fdisk -l or whatever is later version won't even see any other disks?
<zainw> Amoz, if that 255mb section is the /boot patition, shouldnt there be a grub list file on there or something?
<Amoz> zainw, what you're exploring is the mounted cd
<Amoz> zainw, most probably
<klaus> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Amoz> zainw, can you pastebin sudo lshw -c disk ?
<Amoz> zainw, that shows me my physical disk at least
<klaus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<georgieee> does someone else have problems with card readers?
<Amoz> maybe doesn't work for RAID systems, i dunno
<Dave-Maydew> Have tried the Mouveau but does not work
<georgieee> does ubuntu actually recognizes card readers?
<zainw> Amoz, just looking for a terminal on the live... not used to this setup LOL
<zainw> Im sorry, makes me sound like a right pleb
<pfifo> georgieee, hardware support in linux can be hit or miss
<Amoz> zainw, ctrl+alt+t
<User111> well, actually i believe my command still works, cifs says its connected, but the folders doesnt show, any ideas?
<sacarlson> georgieee: I have a cardreader that works on ubuntu,  but that doesn't mean they all work
<zainw> oh wait got it
<georgieee> sacarlson, which modules did you load in /etc/modules?
<klaus> t
<sacarlson> georgieee: it was plug and play,  I don't have any mem sticks to try to test it now
<Dave-Maydew> is there actually a fix for the Nvidia GeForceFX cards in Ubuntu 11,04 and 11,10?
<KM0201> whats wrong with them?
<georgieee> hm... ok thx
<zainw> Amoz, it sees everything there when i do that lshw command
<zainw> what would you like to know
<Amoz>  zainw that means the hardware is recognized
<zainw> ah ok then
<Dave-Maydew> Ubuntu 11.04 and 11,10 doesn't work with GeForce FX Cards
<Amoz> zainw, now check lsblk
<josef_> The Nvidia card works very well in Linux Mint but on Ubuntu 11.x problems with dual display
<Amoz> zainw, that should list block devices orsomething
<georgieee> My card reader is only working sometimes. If it worked it might be (for some reason) disabled the next time. It is connected via internal USB
<georgieee> if somebody knows what this issue could be connected too I would be glad
<zainw> Amoz, it does
<Amoz> zainw, pastebin it for us to see
<Dave-Maydew> I aint running Dual Display I have a Sony VGC-V2M all in one media PC
<Amoz> zainw, that way we can see a lot more information
<Dave-Maydew> So how do I get it running??
<zainw> hang on then and let me come in from that box as im on another pc at present
<sacarlson> georgieee: I have had some intermitent problems with some mem sticks but I thought it was a hardware problem,  sometimes after I clean the connectors on the sticks it seems to work
<zainw> brb
<MagusAgnus> guys, besides kleopatra, is there any program for managing crypto files?
<MonkeyDust> MagusAgnus  seahorse, i guess
<zainw> OK Guys im back, how do you want me to paste or what would you like me to paste?
<sacarlson> amoz: zainw: now that he see's the partitions with lshw I guess he can mount and see what's in them?
<bazhang> Dave-Maydew, whats the exact model
<Amoz> sacarlson, should be possible
<Amoz> sacarlson, we'll see if it really is the blockdevices on disk though
<Amoz> could be just the cd
<bazhang> sacarlson, you mean fdisk -l correct?
<Amoz> thats why i want a pastebin
<zainw> Amoz, how do you want that pastebin thingy?
<sacarlson> bazhang: yes but lshw  returned what was needed for that
<Amoz> zainw, pastebin the output from lsblk
<Amoz> and from: ls /dev | grep sd
<Amoz> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Amoz> !pastebin | zainw
<ubottu> zainw: please see above
<Sph3r3> Good Morning - is anyone awake?
<bazhang> Sph3r3, ubuntu support issue?
<sacarlson> Sph3r3: well it's getting later here so we will soon be going to sleep
<zainw> Amoz, im sorry for asking and feeling really special here but how or what do i do to get the pastebin thingy
<jnsl> im trying to reinstall grub from live cd i have mounted my root partition and chrooted it, now iam unsure what install_device i should feed grub-install
<Amoz> !pastebin | zainw
<Sph3r3> bazhang - yes.  installed IDLE on a new ubunutu install, when I go to save it says I don't have permission
<zainw> oh just that?
<sacarlson> zainw: sudo apt-get install pastbinit
<Sph3r3> PyPe does the same thing
<sacarlson> opps
<Amoz> zainw, waa
<Amoz> the bot isn't working
<Amoz> paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> zainw: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  I think
<Amoz> zainw, put it in there and link it here
<bazhang> pastebinit is the package zainw
<zainw> Lol im sorry for being such a noob with ubuntu LOL
<Amoz> zainw, pastebin has nothing to do with ubuntu though
<zainw> gotcha
<user1> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS but there is no gui, pls help me.
<Amoz> user1, how did you install it, what version? computer?
<sacarlson> bazhang: zainw: yes that one
<Amoz> user1, the more you can tell us the better
<luist_> hey guys.. i made my own repo, generated a Release.gpg from the Release file and on the client that im trying to use this repo, im getting a NO_PUBKEY error… what am i missing?
<user1> i installed ubuntu 10.04 32 bit os in my laptop, but there is gnome (GUI)
<Amoz> luist, you dont have a key for the repo
<Amoz> user1, did everything finish as expected during the install?
<Amoz> when you boot the computer, what happens ?
<zainw> bazhang, it says that its unable to locate the package pastebinit
<Amoz> zainw, nvm that
<Dave-Maydew> Has anyone actually got Ubunu 11.+++ working with GeForce FX Cards??
<user1> its coming only tty1
<luist_> Amoz: what else should i do on the server side?
<user1> like black screen
<bazhang> Dave-Maydew, yes; whats the exact model
<Amoz> luist, I don't know exactly but you need to have a public key for the repo I suppose
<sacarlson> zainw: maybe sudo apt-get update ; first
<Amoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Amoz> zainw,
<zainw> ok
<Amoz> open it
<Amoz> and paste the output from the commands there
<FloodBot1> Amoz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amoz> even FloodBot1 agrees =P
<sacarlson> Amoz: I didn't know he had a gui, I thought he's working on a term zainw
<MonkeyDust> FloodBot1  is merciless
<Amoz> sacarlson, oh well it sounds like he has a live session running
<Amoz> he was referring to the devices in nautilus
<sacarlson> Amoz: ok
<zainw> Amoz, its done
<bazhang> Dave-Maydew, I've asked you for the exact model number twice now, care to inform the channel
<Amoz> zainw, now give us the link
<zainw> sacarlson, using a livecd here
<user1> can i install ubuntu-desktop after installed my ubuntu 10.04??
<zainw> Amoz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/861895/
<Amoz> user1, did everything install as expected?
<user1> yes Amoz
<zainw> Amoz, sacarlson and dazhang, Thank you so much for your help while i think about it
<Amoz> zainw, now paste lsblk as well
<Amoz> and link us
<zainw> Amoz, its at the bottom of that page
<user1> Amoz, can u pls tell me how to get gnome (GUI)
<Amoz> sry
<zainw> no probs
<zainw> just glab for the help
<Amoz> user1, you used the desktop installer right?
<user1> i installed server edition 10.04 LTS
<Amoz> user1, why?
<Amoz> user1, that one doesn't include a gui
<Amoz> because it's for servers
<bazhang> user1, sure you can install ubuntu-desktop on that
<user1> then is it not included gui in 10.04 LTS
<user1> ok,
<jnsl> Help much appreciated, im on a live cd and i need to reinstall grub. I have my root partition mounted. if i do su -c grub and do find /boot/grub/stage1 it cant find anything...
<Amoz> user1, not in the server edition
<Amoz> user1, I'd recommend installing the desktop edition if you're gonna use it as a desktop/laptop
<jnsl> i can locate stage1 on my root partition in /lala/boot/
<Amoz> zainw, it recognizes the sda device
<user1> Amoz, we can use this as a server, that y i installed 10.04 LTS
<Amoz> user1, a laptop server?
<Amoz> okay then
<Amoz> user1, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<simone> ciao
<user1> thnx Amoz its very useful thing.
<Amoz> zainw, you can see the 232GB partition in the sda5 partition
<zainw> Amoz, no mate, its not mounted
<Amoz> zainw, are you sure you can't see it in nautilius?
<Amoz> zainw, it's not mounted no
<Amoz> but if you open nautilus, the filemanager
<k1llj0y> how do u "ssh true" for xchat?
<swaggi> BURR
<swaggi> BURR
<swaggi> BURR
<FloodBot1> swaggi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amoz> zainw, can't you see them under "devices" ?
<k1llj0y> hello?
<zainw> Amoz, nope
<k1llj0y> uhm...
<Amoz> zainw, then do the following
<swaggi> k1llj0y: sup broz
<k1llj0y> how do u ssh xchat?
<zainw> ok
<swaggi> SWAGGA
<k1llj0y> hey swaggi
<bazhang> k1llj0y, you mean ssl
<bazhang> k1llj0y, #xchat
<Amoz> zainw, in your homefolder mkdir tempmount
<k1llj0y> thought it was ssh
<k1llj0y> i should go to #xchat?
<swaggi> k1llj0y: what are you trying to do exactly?
<swaggi> Probably
<Dave-Maydew> Sorry on the phone
<zainw> Done
<k1llj0y> just secure tunnel here
<MonkeyDust> k1llj0y  you need X to use use Xchat = ssh -y remote-user@remote-ip "xchat"
<Dave-Maydew> I am running GeForce FX5700
<Amoz> zainw, then sudo mount /dev/sda5 ~/tempmoun
<Amoz> zainw, should work
<k1llj0y> brb
<Testtube> Hi guys
<bazhang> Dave-Maydew, thats quite an old card?
<Amoz> zainw, also paste output from df -h please
<krnekhelesh> Testtube: hi
<Dave-Maydew> yup
<k1llj0y> whats the diff between ssh and ssl?
<zainw> Amoz, mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Dave-Maydew> but works in 10.04 and 10.10 and Linux Mint
<Amoz> oh
<swaggi> k1llj0y: ssh is secure shell
<k1llj0y> ssh for remote, but cant ssl do the same?
<Amoz> zainw, could be LVM messing up things maybe
<MonkeyDust> k1llj0y  ssh is a protocol, ssl is a security thingy
<swaggi> k1llj0y: ssh is secure layer
<Dave-Maydew> but I want to use Ubuntu
<Amoz> zainw, but I suppose you need LVM?
<k1llj0y> ah ok
<zainw> Amoz, sorry that was the last type of guided i tried before throwing out the window
<k1llj0y> ssl is not a protocol?
<swaggi> no
<swaggi> it's a security layer
<Dave-Maydew> So is there a way of getting it to work??
<k1llj0y> which would mean that ssh is more powerful...
<MonkeyDust> ssl is used for emails, iirc
<k1llj0y> right?
<MonkeyDust> ssh is used for remote connections
<swaggi> k1llj0y: ssh runs on ssl
<bazhang> k1llj0y, this has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<k1llj0y> sorry, lol
<bazhang> ##security k1llj0y
<swaggi> Hey come on guys
<Amoz> SSL is a protocol
<Amoz> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Sockets_Layer
<Amoz> offtopic
<bazhang> swaggi, ubuntu support issue?
<k1llj0y> ty bazhang
<k1llj0y> and swaggi
<swaggi> ;D
<swaggi> no problem k1llj0y
<k1llj0y> ive been sick, brb...
<Dave-Maydew> So Nvidia
<Dave-Maydew> is it possible
<Dave-Maydew> as I'm not the only one having these problems
<zainw> Amoz, i think im gunna trash the current raid system, take out the 500gb drives and just try with the basics with a manual install of grub from the server cd
<Amoz> zainw, that might be the best option
<Amoz> zainw, or if you feel adventurous, try the raid but without LVM and manual partitioning
<Amoz> or something like that
<Amoz> have no idea why it would fail like this though
<zainw> Amoz, cant thank you enough and every one else that has helped me out today
<Amoz> zainw, good luck
<zainw> Amoz, thats what i was going to do
<DeeTah> does ubuntu installer back up the MBR before installing grub?
<zainw> Thanks every one :)
<theadmin> DeeTah: No, why would it?
<allu2> Hello, can someone try to swich desktop in unity using ctrl+alt+up+left while on the down right desktop? does it work?
<DeeTah> theadmin: in case I wanted to restore windows7 mbr without looking for the cd just to cast fixmbr
<k1llj0y> back
<theadmin> DeeTah: Oh... Nay, doesn't do that -- you'll have to use the CD. But then again, I think Windows Recovery Console is installable as an app in Windows, so you can run fixmbr without having to actually use the CD...
<krnekhelesh> allu2: it works for me, although I must ask which version of unity are you running?
<swaggi> DeeTah: no
<DeeTah> theadmin: i can't find the app version
<allu2> krnekhelesh: um the one with oneiric(?) i can't move that way, all other directions work but not that one :S
<swaggi> DeeTah: which windows?
<studente1> my ssh user, despite being a root group doesnt have full features like color and autocomplete
<allu2> krnekhelesh: i can move first to left and then up, or first up and then left but not change directly by pressing both same time
<sacarlson> DeeTah: I don't think grub backs it up for you but you could manualy backup the mbr with something like the dd command ,   man dd
<allu2> krnekhelesh: this works tough from left up to down right
<k1llj0y> ok #security is not responding
<_johnny> hi, im trying to find a hex editor with binary support. can anyone recommend one? most of those which claim to have, only support viewing in hex/dec/oct (i wish to be able to see the binary representation of a byte) :)
<k1llj0y> ##security i mean
<krnekhelesh> allu2: hmm that's wierd. I also have that problem...
<allu2> krnekhelesh: :S bug?
<krnekhelesh> allu2: if I press up + left not simultaneously but quickly in succession then it works
<krnekhelesh> allu2: yeah a bug I guess...and I am running Precise
<allu2> krnekhelesh: i wonder if this has been reported
<allu2> krnekhelesh: or maybe i'm only one paying attension to such minor things ^^
<krnekhelesh> allu2: nice catch though :)...we want a pixel perfect precise!
<allu2> :D
<krnekhelesh> allu2: can you report a bug and provide the bug report link?
<krnekhelesh> allu2: I'll mark it confirmed
<HDroid> Is dualscreen / xinerama with current intel graphics (9xx) working reasonably well in Ubuntu nowadays?
<Vert> Is there a package for the Android SDK?
<allu2> krnekhelesh: ok, time to try ubuntu-bug for first time :P
<krnekhelesh> allu2: try ubuntu-bug compiz
<krnekhelesh> allu2: since it is related to compiz package
<allu2> krnekhelesh: uh and i already put unity
<allu2> going back..
<krnekhelesh> that's ok
 * allu2 needs to learn some patience..
<krnekhelesh> I'll change the package for you
<ironfroggy> I have had troubles the past few days with pulseaudio streams not producing anything. the pavucontrol monitors dont even show any activity in the playback. does anyone know what might cause this?
<allu2> no need i managed to cancel it before ^^
<krnekhelesh> oh o
<krnekhelesh> ok
<krnekhelesh> nice
<Amoz> Vert, nope
<Amoz> Vert, you have to install manually
<Vert> Amoz: Thanks
<Amoz> Vert, developer.android.com
<Amoz> me thinkgs
<kjs> uhm, how do I restart x windows on ubuntu, normally ctrl - alt - backspace works however this fails to restart on 11.04 which I am running from a USB pen, ideas?
<Amoz> thinks*
<ironfroggy> would it be harmful to uninstall and reinstall pulseaudio?
<Amoz> kjs that was disabled a few version ago afaik
<kjs> Amoz: so it would seem, there is no gdm service to restart either...
<theadmin> kjs: alt-print-k
<sacarlson> HDroid: I read a bit on xinerama but never seen it working,  I us quicksynergy instead to make two computers act as one big screen, but not as cool as xinerama would be
<Vert> Amoz: Yeah, I was reading though the guide for manual install. I just wanted to check there wasn't an offical ubuntu package for it before I started downloading and building it myself.
<Amoz> Vert, building?
<kjs> theadmin: was that a joke?
<Vert> Installing sorry.
<theadmin> kjs: And, Oneiric uses lightdm instead of gdm
<HDroid> sacarlson: hmm ok... I've been buying Nvidia for the last... couple of decades, guess I'll do that again to be sfe.
<HDroid> safe
<Amoz> kjs, you're on natty, 11.04?
<theadmin> kjs: No... Alt-Printscreen-K is the shortcut to kill all apps in current TTY which successfully restarts X as well
<Amoz> theadmin, oh I gotta tr *poof*
<theadmin> Amoz: wut?
<Amoz> theadmin, I gotta try that
<Amoz> *poof*
<sacarlson> HDroid: it seems the docs on xinerama I did see were old, hope it still working,  if it does I'd love to hear about it
<MonkeyDust> !info xinerama
<ubottu> Package xinerama does not exist in oneiric
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: HDroid: seem from what I could tell xinerama had become a part of something else, but I didn't see any examples after it moved
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<sveinse> I have a Natty system where I set eth0 to static in /etc/network/interfaces, yet NM takes over this IF and assigns an dhcp address. How can I disable NM temporarely from a boot-script (upstart script)?
<User111> hi, i want to launch mirage with some commands when the computer boots, how do I do this?
<compdoc> happy leap day
<User111> i can launch it the way i cant from terminal, but when trying to lanuch it with rc.local nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> User111  man mirage, read what options there are, make a command and put it in startup programs
<User111> startup programs? im on lubuntu, there are no startup programs to my knowledge
<Husel> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu, and I'm wondering where is the normal place to install programs, like C:\ or C:\Program Files on Windows? Is it File System?
<MonkeyDust> User111  didnt know you're on lubuntu, missed that part
<User111> i have the command, i just need for it to run.. the command is..
<User111> mirage -fsR /media/capsule/photoframe/rotation
<MonkeyDust> Husel  /usr/bin/
<bazhang> Husel, the package manager takes care of that
<User111> i made a script and tried to run it via rc.local
<User111> #!/bin/bash
<User111> sleep 40
<User111> mirage -fsR /media/capsule/photoframe/rotation
<FloodBot1> User111: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swaggi> That's why straight up sysvinit sux. It's possible to do but sysvinit is so messy.
<swaggi> That it confuses a peep
<MonkeyDust> Husel  pragrams are installed in /usr/bin/ -- some config files may be stored in /home/your_user or in /hom/your_usr/.config
<MonkeyDust> o*
<sveinse> How can I from a upstart job disable start of another job (that haven't started yet)?
<swaggi> Husel: *nix filesystem and windows file system are really different
<swaggi> read man intro
<User111> hm, so i cant launch mirage from rc.local? :(
<Husel> okay, thanks :)
<swaggi> open a term, type man intro, press enter
<sacarlson> sveinse: does this work? http://www.adamish.com/blog/archives/315
<Husel> also how can I get the taskbar to be at the bottom instead of the left?>
<mdl4> exit
<mdl4> lol whoops
<MonkeyDust> great, mouse stops reacting :(
<swaggi> Husel: depends on the deskop you use. try right clicking on it and toggling around.
<sveinse> sacarlson: Perhaps, yet my static network has no dns-nameserver, so I'd be lying to eth0
<godofwar> everytime i restart ubuntu 11.10 I would like all my open windows and applications to be remembered, any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> godofwar  save session
<godofwar> MonkeyDust: where do i save session?
<sacarlson> sveinse: normaly the gateway acts as the dns so I'm not sure what your problem is
<MonkeyDust> i'm looking in system settings
<Trevor69420> bleh anyone here use NTOP
<helo1> Hello everyone!
<sveinse> sacarlson, I need to configure eth0 as a static network on a small LAN with no default GW nor DNS. It's a special recovery mode where NM is clobbering this setup
<MonkeyDust> godofwar  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/gnome-session-save.1.html
<theadmin> sveinse: Just uninstall networkmanager?
<theadmin> sveinse: (or stop it from starting)
<sacarlson> sveinse: ok if you don't need a dns just point to yourself even if it don't work I guess that should prevent nm from messing with it
<sveinse> theadmin: How to stop it when it hasn't started yet?
<MonkeyDust> sveinse  you mean: prevent it from starting
<sacarlson> sveinse: you can just kill it after it starts, not sure how to prevent it
<User111> when making a startup script for rc.local, do I need the full path to where the program is located, or will simply the name of the program do?
<helo1> sveinse: simplest solution is probably removing the NM packages
<swaggi> User111: use full
<User111> ok
<theadmin> sveinse: Stop it from starting at boot, i.e: sudo mv /etc/init/network*manager.conf /etc/init/networkmanager.conf.DISABLED # I honestly don't remember whether it's "networkmanager" or "network-manager" so I put that * in there
<User111> hmm... where are programs usually stored? :D
<helo1> theadmin: I think it's with the -
<Trevor69420> user11 depends
<swaggi> User111: echo $PATH
<theadmin> User111: "which progname" will tell you the fullpath to progname
<swaggi> there
<helo1> &@ sveinse
<Trevor69420> whatever $PATH is
<Trevor69420> usually bin i think
<theadmin> helo1: I dunno, I didn't use networkmanager in a long time now
<sveinse> I have an upstart job which runs very early (prior to rc/runlevel and prior to network). It decides two modes: recovery mode or application mode. NM must start in app mode, but it clobbers the static network in recovery mode.
<sveinse> The core of the problem is that upstart has already decided to start nm, so renaming the /etc/init/network-manager.conf file has no effect
<User111> well that didnt tell me much, but im reasonably sure the program i want is in usr/bin
<helo1> sveinse: rename the .conf file at shut down. Then start the service with a script IF you boot into app mode
<theadmin> User111: "which progname" will tell you the full path to "progname".
<sveinse> I cannot control NM config as this config is controlled by networkmanager's packages, which ubuntu policy manual prohibits me to touch other packages configs
<theadmin> User111: e.g: which firefox # returns /usr/bin/firefox
<User111> yes thanks, i understood it now :)
<kapz> hello there! I want to play movie files from my one ubuntu PC on another one connected via router through LAN cable...I open the location via ftp with login in nautilus and double click the file(to be opened with smplayer) but nothing happens, it just stay sblank
<User111> its in usr/bin
<User111> thanks
<Trevor69420> kapz try VLC
<helo1> sveinse: May I ask why you need NM in app mode?
<sacarlson> sveinse: I just run a script to put my system into static mode with something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/861956/
<theadmin> kapz: smplayer is pretty cool, but I don't think it works with remote filesystems
<User111> time to reboot and try stuff
<swaggi> mplayer does
<sveinse> helo1: We use it to control wifi and general user network setup
<Trevor69420> just not very well
<Trevor69420> to be honest the VLC streaming option might be best
<theadmin> kapz: Actually, try "Open URL" in smplayer (ctrl-u)
<Halexander9000> Hey, if I wanted to record my screen, what program would I use?
<sveinse> sacarlson: Yes, I tried that. But doing service network-manager stop has no effect, as upstart haven't started network-manager yet. But it's about to.
<sacarlson> sveinse: after I complete my static operation I just put it back to dhcp mode with sudo dhclient eth0
<helo1> sveinse: sacarlson's pasted script above looks like it does the trick of stopping the NM service (which you can do after booting into recovery) and then sets the static IP. Run the script later in the boot process to avoid that issue
<sacarlson> sveinse: or add a delay in the script to make sure that network manager is already started to stop it
<swaggi> Halexander9000: ffmpeg
<kapz> Trevor69420, same thing happens with vlc
<Trevor69420> kapz try VLC in streaming mode
<Trevor69420> dont try via FTP number one
<Trevor69420> maybe through SMTP
<Trevor69420> errrr SAMBA rather sorry
<Trevor69420> lol
<swaggi> you could try sshfs
<Trevor69420> SMTP is mail
<Trevor69420> haha
<FloodBot1> Trevor69420: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halexander9000> swaggi: Problem is, X11grab isn't working.
<sveinse> AFAIK upstart makes a decision tree on which services to start, so upstart has already decided to start NM when my script is run. And I cannot delay anything, as upstart wont start network until my script is done. (start on starting network)
<Halexander9000> swaggi: Unknown input format: 'x11grab'
<sacarlson> sveinse: you can put the script in cron as @reboot  and add a delay there
<sveinse> Cron isn't running yet. cron starts on runlevel [2345] so that's too late
<fusiform___gyrus> hey :)
<Trevor69420> kapz ur best bet is to set up a media streaming server
<sacarlson> sveinse: or get dirty and just edit the script that starts network-manager
<User111> ah it didnt work. there is simply not way to auto launch this program
<User111> *no
<Trevor69420> i've tried accessing videos over LAN via FTP and SMB and both are pretty glitchy to be honest
<Halexander9000> Ffmpeg's X11 grab is not working. Can someone please help me?
<fusiform___gyrus> can someone help me on pm about wifi bug...
<User111> how do i turn off screensaver permanently?
<theadmin> fusiform___gyrus: You don't ask for help in PM, you ask in the channel
<Steevca> Is there like an irc chanell about all linux distros?
<fusiform___gyrus> ok
<theadmin> Steevca: #linux
<Trevor69420> kapz: try these steps: http://n00tz.net/2008/07/vlc-media-server-ubuntu-hardy/
<Trevor69420> Steevca: #linux
<Trevor69420> oops
<Trevor69420> yay what he said
<Steevca> theadmin,Trevor69420 Thanks.
<User111> nvm, dumb question
<sacarlson> sveinse: too late?  how critical could time be at boot?  so it take 15 secounds longer to have a static address at boot. is that so bad?
<Trevor69420> 15 seconds?
<Trevor69420> A WHOLE 15 SECONDS... NOOOOOOO
<Halexander9000> Ffmpeg's X11grab is not working. " Unknown input format: 'x11grab' ". Can someone please help me?
<helo1> sveinse: yeah I don't follow why it is too late either. you need it to be late.
<sacarlson> Trevor69420: that's just a random number I picked as a delay,  if you want to wait 60 seconds be my guest
<theadmin> Halexander9000: You don't have to repeat yourself this often, wait till someone who knows comes here... Repeating once every 15 minutes or so is okay, but not every minute ;)
<User111> is there an autostart folder or similar in the X gui environment?
<theadmin> User111: ~/.config/autostart/
<Trevor69420> i was kidding sacarlson
<sacarlson> Trevor69420: no problem
<User111> "direcotry not vaild" and i cant find it anywhere
<User111> its like i have half a ubuntu installation
<User111> lots of stuff is missing
<Trevor69420> i've been trying to figure out for the life of me how to get NTOP to monitor two interfaces at once
<Trevor69420> this is CRAZY
<sveinse> sacarlson: When rc/runlevel is set, then all of the user services start which is the "app mode". The recovery mode decision script is set to run before rc and before network is up. That is important for other reasons
<theadmin> User111: You know, the errors you give make me think you're not running Ubuntu, or infact, any Linux distro... they're *weird*
<anders__> I've trouble with installing Miramath. Can anybody help me?
<User111> im running a default lubuntu 11..somethingsomething
<theadmin> User111: I see, huh.
<Trevor69420> lol that was helpful
<theadmin> User111: So, when you "cd ~/.config/autostart" nothing happens?
<User111> it was the only ubuntu version that can run on my ancient laptop
<Trevor69420> User111 no it isnt
<helo1> I have an annoying issue with my wlan I was hoping someone could help with. My wireless randomly starts working (sometimes it will work for a week, sometimes less than a half hour). I will be connected using it just fine, and the connection will abruptly drop. I can still see networks in range, but any attempt to connect will result in it asking for the password over and over even though I know it is right. A reboot always fixes the
<Trevor69420> Ubuntu Server would also run ;-)
<theadmin> User111: Ah wait, so you're using LXDE -- try ~/.config/openbox/autostart/
<User111> ill try
<sacarlson> sveinse: I'm getting stuck then, is editing the network-manager script out then also?
<helo1> randomly stops lol ***
<T_H_X> Trevor69420: use cacti instead
<sveinse> sacarlson: I could, yet violating the ubuntu package policy manual
<Halexander9000> Ffmpeg's X11grab is not working. " Unknown input format: 'x11grab' ". Can someone please help me?
<Trevor69420> T_H_X i love NTOP i had it monitoring two interfaces before but cant figure out where in the conf to add the other one
<User111> openbox it is
<Trevor69420> i have it only monitoring WAN (which is most important)
<Trevor69420> LAN is useful to have tho so i can see which machines are using the most bandwidth every month
<User111> now, how to use that openbox thingy to launch a program?
<theadmin> User111: Simply put "command &" for each program in that file
<T_H_X> Trevor69420: edit /var/lib/ntop/init.cfg
<Husel> so do I just extract the whole folder for the program I've downloaded to usr/bin?
<T_H_X> add more interfaces there
<bazhang> Husel, what package
<Trevor69420> T_H_X thanks i know where the config file is but where to declare the additional NIC is beyond me
<Husel> not sure, I downloaded from the website, klogic
<T_H_X> INTERFACES="eth0 eth1"
<Husel> it's in a tar.gz
<theadmin> Husel: DON'T extract anything to system folders (apart from maybe /opt), usually a bad idea
<MonkeyDust> Husel  in ubuntu, most often, you download from the repos, not from a website
<bazhang> Husel, got a link
<theadmin> Husel: Unpack that archive (anywhere) and look for files called "README" or "INSTALL", read them.
<Husel> ah okay, thanks guys :)
<mbeierl_> helo1, I've had that issue before, but it turned out to be the wireless router was dying.  Sorry I can't be of help from the client side of things
<ubi_> hello
<ubi_> pls, how can i uninstall ubuntu
<spike_> connect shadowfire
<ubi_> it is installed on hard drive alongside my windows xp
<konza> ubi_, install any other os in the same partition
<mbeierl_> ubi_, install another operating system over top of it
<bazhang> ubi_, was it a wubi install?
<Ho^Oh> ubi_: You simply erase the partitions containing Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> ubi_  delete the partition is one way
<Ho^Oh> ubi_: Wait, how exactly is Ubuntu installed?       Inside windows using "Wubi"?
<ubi_> but i cant see that partition in windows xp, i have only C
<ubi_> it is installed usinng usb flash drive
<MonkeyDust> ubi_  use a live cd, windows cannot see linux partitions
<Black> Yes
<konza> ubi_, dude use a partition manager
<Ho^Oh> ubi_: You do not get linux partitions, you can only see a partition the partition inside Window's Disk Manager.
<ubi_> ahaa thx
<helo1> mbeierl_: thanks for the feedback, but this occurs in many different locations (totally randomly). I've had it occur while at many different client offices as well as my own office and home.
<konza> ubi_, Windows can not see ext3/4 partitions
<ultrixx> hi everyone
<MonkeyDust> windows cannot see anything not-windows :p
<ubi_> i will delete it and reinstall ubuntu cause i fucked up installation first time
<ubi_> thx all
<konza> MonkeyDust, :)
<bazhang> ubi_, no cursing here
<ubi_> oh sory
<Ho^Oh> How can I resolve this issue, I am trying to "Browse files" inside my Bluetooth device, whenever I try to do so, I get this message: Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.2799 was not provided by any .service files Please select another viewer and try again.
<Ho^Oh> The bluetooth icon nolonger appears in my unity notification bar.
<Black> It hapns on 11.10 nly!
<anjar_95> Can noone help me with Miramath?
<Ho^Oh> anjar_95: What are you trying to do with "Miramath" exactly? We can not help if we do not have details relating to your issue.
<anjar_95> Hi. I'm trying to install it
<Ho^Oh> What version of Ubuntu?
<anjar_95> Natty
<starn> how do i get "this connection is untrusted. would you like to continue anyway"  says the vertificate is self signed for google and facebook in empathy.
<Sph3r3> \join
<biopyte> hi. how can i remove an application launcher icon from the gnome panel?
<Ho^Oh> starn: You must've visited an httpS:// webpage...
<anjar_95> There is a one-file installer, but it doesn't work!
<biopyte> alt + right click  ... gives only "launch" and "properties"
<Ho^Oh> anjar_95: Error message regarding that?
<Ho^Oh> Saying "it dun work" is not useful information.
<starn> Ho^Oh: i have https enabled for facebook.. and no matter how i type google's address it automatically takes me to https
<Visual`> someone hase knowlegdes with 11.10 server and openldap ?
<Visual`> -e
<anjar_95> No
<sveinse> sacarlson: I think I've got it. My early-boot script was start on (filesystem and starting network). By using start on (filesystem and starting network-manager) I can affect NM the way I want!
<sveinse> sacarlson: Thanks for your inputs at least
<pfifo> starn, google is all https by default
<sacarlson> sveinse: very good,  hope I didn't add more confusion than help
<Chipzzz> starn: i just did a google search & the cert was signed by Thawte
<anjar_95> Just a minute
<starn> Chipzzz: is that why empathy gives me that everytime i connect to facebook and google chat?  pfifo: ok. i kinda figured so.
<Ho^Oh> biopyte: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91445/how-do-i-remove-an-icon-from-the-top-panel-in-gnome-fallback-mode
<Ho^Oh> pfifo: Not default in my browsers. One of them  being google chrome...
<anjar_95> Cannot open self ./miramath or archive ./miramath.pkg
<Chipzzz> dunno, i'd be surprised if google's certs are self-signed
<anjar_95> It's made by PyInstaller
<jayesh> can anyone tell me whether ubuntu can be directly installed on a usb drive
<Ho^Oh> biopyte: SUPER(dumb windows key) + ALT + Right click.
<kapz> theadmin, VLC gives the output: http://pastebin.com/4PYSJpDf
<xangua> !usb | jayesh
<ubottu> jayesh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pfifo> Ho^Oh, thats odd, Its impossible for me to google unencrypted even http://www.google.com:80 still redirects me to the https counterpart
<hardc0de> How can I read local software documentations, which are installed but never used
<theadmin> kapz: Needs the password...
<Chipzzz> starn: you could try to traceroute the server & see if it looks right
<biopyte> Ho^Oh: thanks it worked ... Gnome guys made a mess ... I'm pi....d
<kapz> theadmin, it does not ask for a password
<theadmin> kapz: Doesn't mean it doesn't need it
<sacarlson> pfifo: what country is that?
<kapz> theadmin, I meant to ask where do I put the password?
<theadmin> kapz: You likely can't use protected streams with it
<pfifo> sacarlson, unied states
<theadmin> kapz: Though you can try it in the form of ftp://user:password@ftp.example.org
<Ho^Oh> pfifo: Untied states? :P
<pfifo> yes
<kapz> theadmin, oh ok...will give it a try and see what happens...thanks anyway. :)
<powl> hi
<sacarlson> pfifo: in thailand it redirects also but defaults to http, I can choose https://google.com  and it will connect with no errors here
<starn> i'm in the united states
<biopyte> anybody using the e17 desktop ? what do you think?
<Ho^Oh> kapz: It's not good practice to put that in URL bar. Could try that in "incognito mode/privacy mode/etc" so website visiting history doesn't display the FTP with password you've gone to.
<Ho^Oh> biopyte: I'm not using it. I'm on Unity.
<theadmin> biopyte: It's not bad at all, but kind of difficult to handle, I like openbox more :D
<theadmin> Ho^Oh: kapz is trying that in a media player, not a web browser
<biopyte> i'm looking for a gnome alternative ...
<theadmin> Ho^Oh: Needs to stream from FTP :/
<theadmin> biopyte: Try Xfce
<Ho^Oh> Oh I see.
<kapz> Ho^Oh, it's internal network...will it still affect it?
<Ho^Oh> biopyte: I prefer LXDE over XFCE.
<biopyte> i dont want to spend to much time with this issue
<DerFlash> I've some OpenGL problem here. maybe someone can help? I'm running ubuntu 11.10 in virtual box on a mac with 3D accel activated. glxinfo seems ok, glxgears works fine. but when I try to capture the openGL window with glc-capture I get: "OpenGL Error: Failed to get size for 0x……..(glXSwapBuffers)" I've tracked down the error to the virtual box additions fakedri_drv.c but still don't know how to fix it:
<DerFlash> http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk/src/VBox/Additions/common/crOpenGL/fakedri_drv.c
<biopyte> ok
<biopyte> xfce i tried ... its ok
<Ho^Oh> kapz: I thought you was using that in a web browser, my bad.
<biopyte> what about kde ....for me it was always too bloated ... but maybe things changed
<theadmin> biopyte: It's the same :D
<biopyte> haha
<Ho^Oh> biopyte: For one, it's fast on the hardware I'm on.
<theadmin> biopyte: Well... a nice alternative is LXDE, well, you can also try to build some custom desktop like openbox + lxpanel + dmenu, for example.
<biopyte> openbox  ... thats a desktop? ..sounds more like a WM
<DerFlash> maybe someone can really understand the fakedri_drv.c call that's failing and provide some idea?! please? :-)
<Ho^Oh> biopyte: When I speak about fast, I speak in terms of having no problems when multitasking.
<biopyte> yeah ... i check lxde
<biopyte> ok
<wcchandler> is 12.04 beta 1 the same as today's daily build?
<Ho^Oh> DerFlash: Visit #Vbox
<biopyte> i DEFINITELY need a virtual desktop with 3x3 workspaces
<DerFlash> k, I'll try. thx
<Husel> -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$KDEDIRS     does this KDE come with Ubuntu or do I need to install it, and if not, where can I find the directory?
<biopyte> theadmin Ho^0h : thx
<Ho^Oh> Husel: There exists Kubuntu, which is basically the KDE version of the standard regular Gnome flavored Ubuntu.
<Husel> Ho^0h: is there a way to do it on the standard one, since it's installed now :)
<biopyte> KDE ... never liked it ... but looks pretty straight now
<pfifo> Husel, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Husel> thanks :)
<Ho^Oh> Husel: Do you want KDE, or KDE without many default programs?
<Husel> without the programs, I think the program I'm installing just needs to use some of its files
<Ho^Oh> Husel:  sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<Husel> thank you :)
<Ho^Oh> Husel: Be sure to make sure it's not going to give you text editor and such. (I've only used this command on Linuxmint, but I believe this should do as well)
<dedicated1> I am trying to figure out what ports that are used at this moment but I have no clue how to scan for them, anyone that can help me with that? I need to know the ports to set up my ufw firewall
<pfifo> dedicated1, the 'nmap' command is suitable for that task
<Ho^Oh> How can I resolve this issue, I am trying to "Browse files" inside my Bluetooth device, whenever I try to do so, I get this message: Could not display "obex://[00:33:42:46:52:30]/".  Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.2799 was not provided by any .service files Please select another viewer and try again.
<sheepz> is there a way to make the "Connect to server" use the home directory
<zainw> Amoz, back again :)
<sheepz> instead of the root directory
<sheepz> for ssh
<dedicated1> pfifo: nmap localhost would be the right command?
<dedicated1> ohh nmap not installed O_o
<pfifo> dedicated1, nmap is an incredibly complicated program, and I do not remember the exact command, youll have to check google or the manual
<timex> booty
<theadmin> sheepz: username@server:dir is the syntax (you can leave out the username, so "server:dir", e.g. "ssh.example.org:~"
<zainw> any onwe know if Amoz or sacarlson is around? just want to give em an update from the problem i had before that they helped with
<pfifo> zainw, im intrested
<kalimojo> anyone heard about the raspberry pi ?
<sacarlson> zainw: it works now?
<bazhang> kalimojo, its offtopic here
<subthalamus> !seen Amoz
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<sheepz> theadmin: I mean the nautilus plugin or whatever
<bazhang> kalimojo, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> pi comes in different flavors now? I want some cherry pi!
<sheepz> where I can browse it in nautilus
<zainw> hi pfifo, hey sacarlson. I ripped the raids apart, swapped the drives around and left out the 2 x 250gb
<theadmin> sheepz: Likely the same, just put it in like that while connecting. Or maybe add the actual directory to bookmarks
<sheepz> theadmin: ssh program unexpectedly exited
<zainw> went to install server again but did manual partition and all is good
<magicJ> kalimojo: i have a raspberry
<bazhang> magicJ, feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sheepz> and if I put the folder as "~"
<sheepz> it says it cannot be opened on the target host
<subthalamus> ubottu: seen Amoz
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<sacarlson> zainw: cool and this time lvm or extX?
<zainw> sacarlson, I now have a fully running and self booting 11.10 thanks to you guys help before
<zainw> sacarlson, i've left as ext4
<sacarlson> zainw: ok that might be all it was the lvm thing
<sacarlson> zainw: sometime in fixing things you break them with more problems than when you started
<zainw> sacarlson, I had tried ext4 before and it didnt work. Im still wondering if the installer was putting the files on the wrong drive for some reason as its works fine with only the 1 drive defined in the raid card
<pfifo> zainw, you were using lvm? thats why it wasnt working
<zainw> pfifo, it didnt matter what i tried, it just wouldnt work
<ActionParsnip> magicJ: how well does ubuntu run on it :)
<pfifo> zainw, lvm is softraid
<Ho^Oh> ATM, I'm using LVM + LUKS.
<Ho^Oh> And my machine is still fast.
<zainw> pfifo, lvm worked fine with CentOS 6.2 but not with Ubuntu
<Ho^Oh> zainw: What's the problem regarding it?
<sacarlson> pfifo: I think lvm can be used with or without raid or luks but it's another layer of complication for me
<theadmin> sheepz: Meh just mount it as sshfs
<pfifo> sacarlson, theres little reason to put a softraid on a hardraid.
<lahwran> how do I find how many inodes my filesystem has?
<pfifo> lahwran, `df -i`
<sacarlson> pfifo: oh I agree no need for that
<Ho^Oh> lahwran: Try: df --inodes / /home
<lahwran> pfifo: thanks
<zainw> Ho^oh, installing server, no matter what drive setup (guided, non guided, lvm or ext) i used, the server wouldnt boot in to anything and kept saying that the drives werent bootable but with Amoz and sacarlsons help before, is all good now
<ivan__> hey guys! Could anybody help, I lost sound after mute and unmute
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: run:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then wait a few seconds and try some sound stuff
<ivan__> tnx, let me try
<X3l3r0n> hi, all
<Ho^Oh> ivan__: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Ho^Oh> ivan__: Actually, you will remember this command better: sudo alsa force-reload
<ivan__> well i tried both waht you said and what ActionParsnip said
<ivan__> didnt work
<godofwar> does anyone know what the next patch of updates will release for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: does a reboot help?
<ivan__> no
<Ho^Oh> ivan__: Did my solution helped?
<ubi_> hi, me again :P
<Ho^Oh> ubi_: WB.
<helo1> I have an annoying issue with my wlan I was hoping someone could help with. My wireless randomly stops working (sometimes it will work for a week, sometimes less than a half hour). I will be connected using it just fine, and the connection will abruptly drop. I can still see networks in range, but any attempt to connect will result in it asking for the password over and over even though I know it is right. A reboot always fixes the 
<dedicated1> anyone has some more suggestions on how to find ports used by programs? I want to scan them so I can add them to ufw
<Ho^Oh> helo1: Change your network name, or change the wifi channel your router/wifi box uses.
<ubi_> i have partition magic 8.0 but it can't manage linux partitions, can someone recomend some that can
<helo1> dedicated: disable the fw and run a nmap scan.
<ActionParsnip> helo1: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<ivan__> Ho^Oh, no it restarts alsa but still no sound
<ActionParsnip> ubi_: clonezilla
<ubi_> TY
<helo1> Ho^Oh: The issue occurs on every network, at work, at clients, at home. All channels, various AP hardware
<pfifo> dedicated1, maybe stop all non-target programs, and then run netstat, and then get the target programs to try and connect
<ActionParsnip> ubi_: if you used ext3, you can use partimage from the repos :)
<dedicated1> helo1: I am trying that but I can't figure out how nmap works it looks damn complicated sorry
<LjL> dedicated1: netstat will tell you, "netstat -l" will tell you about ports programs are listening on
<ubi_> ty
<Oer> ubi_, gparted live cd can. > http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dedicated1> thank you all
<Amoz> sacarlson, looks like zainw got his problem solved
<helo1> dedicated1: nmap -v -sP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx
<ubi_> my nert book dont have cd drive
<ubi_> netbook*
<ActionParsnip> ubi_: you can make a live USB of it
<sacarlson> Amoz: yup
<Amoz> nice
<ActionParsnip> ubi_: the stuf the gparted CD does can be achieved on the ubuntu cd
<ubi_> i will try with clonezilla first
<kapz> it just doesnt work...grrrrrr...vlc says Network interaction failed:
<kapz> VLC could not connect with the given server.Your input can't be opened...but network is fine and I can browse through nautilus.
<ubi_> tyty
<helo1> dedicated1: do you have an Android phone?
<kapz> any help is appreciated, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kapz: is it a samba shared folder you are connecting to?
<dedicated1> helo1: yes
<dedicated1> helo1: why? :)
<helo1> dedicated1: there is a really nice app called fling. It does port scanning very easily and does a good job displaying results. Give that a try.
<dedicated1> ahh ok ty
<kapz> ActionParsnip, actually I am trying to play a movie from another ubuntu PC connected via LAN cable...I can open the folder via nautilus through ftp but as mentioned above, I can't with VLC
<ActionParsnip> dedicated1: there is a gui for nmap too afaik
<ActionParsnip> kapz: so the ubuntu PC is running an FTP service?
<Ho^Oh> dedicated1: lsof -i:portNumberHere
<ivan__> ActionParsnip, could you please tell me how to reinstall pulseaudio, all I find in google is how to UNinstall it
<ActionParsnip> kapz: tried accessing it via the ~/.gvfs folder?
<pavolzetor> hi, are there any restrictions of using colours and logos from ubuntu and canoniucal?
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: its in a default install....
<pavolzetor> I would like to make school presentation
<LucidGuy> I rsync a filesystem from one host to another.  The source is 8.4TB in size and the destination ended up being 13TB.  I definitly have the delete option in place.  Could the 4.6TB be all sparse?
<dedicated1> netstat -l worked but I cannot find irc/empathy in there so maybe nmap is better for the job?
<llutz> dedicated1: sudo lsof -i
<kapz> ActionParsnip, I can ftp through nautilus so I gues it should be running it...shouldn't it? or xinetd takes care of it...i dont know exactly but I can login via ftp on that machine using nautilus
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: install pulseaudio package and it should be ok
<Ho^Oh> llutz: Oh right! With root.         sudo lsof -i:portNumberHere
<ActionParsnip> kapz: tries gnome-mplayer ?
<dfcnvt> Morning, I need help regarding to the selection of file/program. (ex: don't open *.txt with pdf program... reset that)
<ivan__> thank you
<pfifo> dedicated1, netstat -l lists ONLY listening ports, drop the -l
<dedicated1> llutz: zomg worked like a charm :D ty ^^
<kapz> ActionParsnip, no but I tried smplayer which uses mplayer2
<dfcnvt> Almost all different type of file opened with a wrong program.
<kapz> it stays blank
<ActionParsnip> kapz: are you using KDE?
<kapz> ActionParsnip, Unbuntu 11.10 with gnome-shell
<pavolzetor> nobody?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: then why didn't you install gnome-mplayer. smplayer is based on Qt so will have haulted in a tonne of KDE stuff to make it run...
<llutz> ActionParsnip: qt-stuff, not kde
<ActionParsnip> kapz: seems like an odd choice
<Ho^Oh> pavolzetor: Use libreOffice impress
<ActionParsnip> llutz: it makes my point :)
<kapz> ActionParsnip, but it does the same with vlc
<Oer> pavolzetor, yes, see >>> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<pavolzetor> thanks guys
<pavolzetor> I just wanted to know if it is legal or not
<ActionParsnip> kapz: try accessing the share via the ~/.gvfs folder
<Trevor69420> kapz are you still trying to watch videos over a network share?
<kapz> Trevor69420, yep stil struggling with it
<chris_> Hey all, I'm trying to use update-alternatives to pick up x11 cursors.... But it's not finding them even though they're in /etc/X11. Is there a way to force it to pick the one I want?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: tried a different sharing technology...
<pfifo> kapz, anyreason your using ftp? nfs allows me to watch movies stored on the local network, works like a charm too
<ZeloZelos> chris_, you can edit the default.theme for the mouse
<chrisgeorge> Hrm. Thanks ZeloZelos, I'll give that a try
<night_> hi
<night_> how can i join ubuntu-cn channel
<ActionParsnip> kapz: or samba :)
<kapz> ActionParsnip, pfifo : I am using ftp because it's fast and installed on my system....I have not tried another protocol cox I don't know any other way
<ActionParsnip> night_: type:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<jnsl> Anyone have time to help me get my computer running? grub is messed up
<night_> ActionParsnip, thx
<Trevor69420> FTP is sloooooowww
<Trevor69420> SAMBA is ALOT better
<kapz> then...what should I use?
<Trevor69420> at least over LAN
<chrisgeorge> ZeloZelos: Where is that located? I don't see it in /etc/X11/cursors
<Trevor69420> u should be using VLC media streaming Katz to be honest
<ZeloZelos> jnsl there is a grub rescue page on ubuntu's site just follow that its pretty easy
<Trevor69420> cuz you're trying to stream videos
<Trevor69420> not just play them over a network share
<pfifo> kapz, use cifs if you want to share to windows as well, or nfs between 2 unicies
<Trevor69420> u get alot better performance streaming with VLC
<jnsl> ZeloZelos http://pastebin.com/P0XFidzX
<Trevor69420> streaming will transfer at a lower bitrate katz
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: http://forums.neurostechnology.com/index.php?topic=9263.0    not that much different really
<Trevor69420> ActionParsnip, yea thats true too
<pfifo> Trevor69420, assuming the remote machine can handle realtime transcoding
<night_> so many people
<kapz> it's between two unices....but nfs was slow and kind of buggy in my experience...I even asked for help in this channel regarding it, but didn't get satisfactory ans so I installed ftp and I could share files without any hiccups!
<ZeloZelos> chrisgeorge, umm i forgot :\
<Trevor69420> pfifo only if he has to transcode
<Trevor69420> if he's streaming with VLC to VLC he wont need to transcode
<pfifo> Trevor69420, to get a lower bitrate, one has to transcode
<Trevor69420> not if the source is already at a low bitrate
<ranger_mcfrendly> Hi
<ZeloZelos> chrisgeorge, i set up a shortcut a long time ago n im not in linux right now..ill start vb if you ll wait
<ranger_mcfrendly> ubuntu for non-geeks sent me here!
<chrisgeorge> ZeloZelos: That'd be cool, I'm not going anywhere :)
<pfifo> Trevor69420, you said...  n/m
<Myrtti> ranger_mcfrendly: welcome, do you have Ubuntu problems or questions?
<ActionParsnip> ranger_mcfrendly: howdy
<ranger_mcfrendly> Nope, I'm fine thanks :P
<Halexander9000> I wish compiling had a progress bar.
<kapz> bahhhh.....sigh another futile attempt.. this streaming stuff sucks. NOT Easy. :| I better carry that hdd.
<Myrtti> ranger_mcfrendly: great, welcome to the merry group, feel free to ask if you have questions, or help others. Our non-support chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trevor69420> kapz did u follow the guide i sent you?
<pfifo> Im ordering pizza for #ubuntu, all 1594 of us
<uictamale> haha nice
<mneptok> !ot | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Amoz> pfifo, <3
<uictamale> i'll take pepperoni please
<Trevor69420> i cnt eat pizza
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: it can if you add calls to notify-osd in your make file (if it supports it), you could have lots of mini make files with a batch script to compile and extra lines to output stuff :)
<Trevor69420> seriously one remark deserves him an !ot
<night_> Trevor69420, why did you can't eat pizza??
<mneptok> Trevor69420: considering Myrtti reminded everyone about offtopic chat less than a minute earlier, yes. Myrtti reminded you, too.
<ivan__> .... damn, is there a way to reinstall all audio related $#!7 I lost my sound and can't get it back
<Trevor69420> me?? what did i say off topic
<ZeloZelos> chrisgeorge, here  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-theme-in.html   its taking forever for vb to start up,  i may have broken the ubuntu vdi
<chrisgeorge> awesome, thanks ZeloZelos
<ZeloZelos> np chrisgeorge
<ZeloZelos> chrisgeorge, all you need to do is put the name of the mouse theme's folder inplace of the one already there so inherits=Theme
<krish> Hai, How to install ooVoo on Ubuntu
<chrisgeorge> sweet!
<ZeloZelos> n log out n in or restart x
<Guest27060> Tried through wine
<pfifo> Guest27060, is it in the repos? if not then look on launchpad.net for a PPA
<usuario> hi. i'm having troubles to install updated packages on ubuntu. it appears as a "bnet" problem. anyone? thank u
<Guest27060> i tried installing ooVoo through wine also
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1801/why-no-oovoo-on-ubuntu
<Guest27060> but it is not working
<pfifo> Guest27060, ohh its a windows app
<pfifo> !appdb | Guest27060 make sure its supported
<ubottu> Guest27060 make sure its supported: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Krish: http://www.securitybeacon.com/?p=7
<Guest27060> Yes.  Now i am newly migrated from windows to ubuntu
<MindSpark> hi, anyone's gotten wsgi to work on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> !info wsgi
<ubottu> Package wsgi does not exist in oneiric
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, it's the cgi interface to python for apache
<MindSpark> not equivalent but similar to php's mod_php
<cancer> ActionParsnip: Hi, i'm back after created VM. Now got a new problem. Cannot install kubuntu
<pfifo> MindSpark, most people would just use httpserver
<mneptok> !info mod_wsgi
<ubottu> Package mod_wsgi does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> cancer: ask the channel
<mneptok> hrmf
<ActionParsnip> !find wsgi
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-wsgi, python, python2.6, python2.7, python3.2, libapache2-mod-ruwsgi, libapache2-mod-ruwsgi-dbg, libapache2-mod-uwsgi, libapache2-mod-uwsgi-dbg, libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3 (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wsgi&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<mneptok> !info libapache2-mod-wsgi
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-wsgi (source: mod-wsgi): Python WSGI adapter module for Apache. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 126 kB, installed size 400 kB
<mneptok> MindSpark: note the "is optional"
<MindSpark> mneptok, yes, but I want to start coding python for web, and I just can't find resources on how to get this done
<mneptok> MindSpark: what is "this?"
<newer> ubuntu 怎么装gtalk？
<pfifo> mneptok, nearly everything "is optional" even the kernel
<newer> Help
<pfifo> MindSpark, python isnt really the language of choice for web programming, you want PHP
<bazhang> !cn | newer
<ubottu> newer: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MindSpark> mneptok, python.
<newer> help
<mneptok> pfifo: that's hardly true. Python is used extensively for web apps.
<bazhang> newer, /join #ubuntu-cn
<MindSpark> pfifo, yes, I know. Been doing php for the last 10 years, I need to start switching :)
<newer> how to install gtalk?
<mneptok> MindSpark: did you install Apache? did you install the wsgi Apache module?
<newer> Help . how to install gtalk?
<MindSpark> mneptok, yes, I did
<pfifo> mneptok, maybe as a cgi
<nibbier> newer, sudo apt-get install gtalk
<bazhang> newer, sudo apt-get install gtalk
<mneptok> MindSpark: have you told Apache ot load the module in httpd.conf?
<MindSpark> mneptok, sudo a2enmod mod-wsgi
<MindSpark> ERROR: Module mod-wsgi does not exist!
<mneptok> pfifo: almost every piece of Canonical web software, including Launchpad, is written in Python.
<newer> I have try, but it can't
<mneptok> MindSpark: which wsgi package did you install?
<ActionParsnip> !info gtalk
<ubottu> gtalk (source: gtalk): plug-in replacement for standard talk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.10-14 (oneiric), package size 141 kB, installed size 396 kB
<nibbier> newer, what is your error message? and: gtalk is not google-talk. if yu want to use google-talk install pidgin, and add an gtalk account
<pfifo> mneptok, so what your saying is, because launchpad uses python, pythn is the language of choice for all web development tasks?
<Halexander9000> Can someone please help me? http://pastebin.com/dB5M1Brg
<MindSpark> mneptok, libapache2-mod-wsgi
<mneptok> pfifo: 'reductio ad absurdum' is a false debate tactic.
<mneptok> MindSpark: and you enabled it in your server config?
<MindSpark> pfifo, I don't know if it's the choice for web or not, but from the few lines of code I've seen on python, I can say it's much more organized and readable than php
<newer> sudo apt-get install gtalk
<newer> Reading package lists... Done
<newer> Building dependency tree
<newer> Reading state information... Done
<newer> gtalk is already the newest version.
<MindSpark> mneptok, sudo a2enmod mod-wsgiERROR: Module mod-wsgi does not exist!
<newer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> newer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindSpark> shouldn't that do it? I am getting this error
<mneptok> MindSpark: have you tried manually editing the config file and enabling it?
<newer> but I can not find gtalk in my pc
<nibbier> newer, do you want to use google-talk?
<newer> yes
<nibbier> newer, <nibbier> newer, what is your error message? and: gtalk is not google-talk. if yu want to use google-talk install pidgin, and add an gtalk account
<MindSpark> mneptok, not really, but I can see wsgi.conf and wsgi.load are linked from mods-enabled to files in mods-available
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: http://soledadpenades.com/2010/04/26/unknown-input-or-output-format-x11grab-ubuntu/
<newer> gtalk is not google talk?
<newer> @@
<llutz> !info gtalk | newer
<ubottu> newer: gtalk (source: gtalk): plug-in replacement for standard talk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.10-14 (oneiric), package size 141 kB, installed size 396 kB
<pfifo> !info talk
<ubottu> talk (source: netkit-ntalk): Chat with another user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-14 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<nibbier> newer, no, its not
<newer> sorry, I am newer
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Aw man... this will be the third time I compile ffmpeg...
<L3top_> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<newer> can I use apt-get to install gtalk?
<TUX11> ok bit of a strange problem. ive plugged my usb drive into the pc and it has trouble mounting it, how can i check the filing system, it was working ok last night
<L3top_> hmmm
<pfifo> newer, gtalk is already installed on your system, however gtalk will not work with google-talk
<newer> ok
<ActionParsnip> newer: `just use pidgin :)
<newer> then how can i make it work
<L3top_> If 295.20 is certified, why is nvidia-current set at 195 in lucid (knowing that nvidia-glx-260 has better support), and 280 in oneiric?
<bazhang> newer, install pidgin
<newer> I trying
<theadmin> L3top_: Ubuntu doesn't introduce major software updates to older releases, especially LTS
<TUX11> how can i check a usb drives file system
<Chipzzz> TUX11: did you unmount it properly last night before unplugging it?
<TUX11> i shut down
<TUX11> from the start menu
<newer> is    sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<pfifo> TUX11, e2fsck /dev/sdXY for ext2 drives dosfsck /dev/sdXY for fat
<Chipzzz> TUX11: that's one likely cause eliminated :-)
<TUX11> ok lemme give it a bash
<L3top_> thanks theadmin, but given that they have introduced a new VDPAU revision with better h264, It is a shame it is not even installable.
<L3top_> from a package
<theadmin> L3top_: Search for a PPA
<Canadian1296> I need to edit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/* but even as root I get "fsync failed" when I try to save my changes (in vi)
<pfifo> TUX11, dont forget, checking a filesystem while its mounted will destroy it
<TUX11> hmmm
<theadmin> Canadian1296: You can't edit stuff under /proc
<theadmin> Canadian1296: ...As far as I know, at least
<TUX11> cuz i usually just shut down from the start menu and its ok
<ActionParsnip> L3top_: there is the Xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<L3top_> I can get it via PPA, we just try not to introduce them to our source tree because our versioning is so specific.
<TUX11> but yesterday i was playing around with Vbox
<Canadian1296> theadmin: But I have to. How would I?
<TUX11> could that have done somethink
<L3top_> Thanks all.
<theadmin> Canadian1296: What are you trying to actually acheieve?
<newer> bazhang， how to install pidgin?
<theadmin> newer: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Canadian1296> theadmin: I'm setting up openswan and I need to disable "accept_redirect" and "send_redirect" by changing the file contents from 1 to 0.
<ActionParsnip> newer: about 4 people have told you, and told you the same thing...
<theadmin> !pm | newer
<ubottu> newer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pfifo> Canadian1296, you want to echo -n 1 > /proc/path/to/node
<TUX11> grrr brb im guna try a manual mount lol
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: that'll need a sudo some place
<Ho^Oh> newer: PUSH ctrl+alt+T     to open up a commandline/terminal window. Then you type in the above command. (Or open terminal from Ubuntu's app menu).
<Canadian1296> pfifo: I tried echo, but what does the -n do?
<llutz> Canadian1296:  echo 0 |sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/send_redirects (same for accept_redirect)
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, sudo and echo do not mix, Canadian1296 sudo -s first to become root
<M4dH4TT3r> cannot find sandbox server = network error?
<theadmin> pfifo: Not -s, -i
<pfifo> Canadian1296, -n omits the newline
<pfifo> theadmin, i use -s
<theadmin> !wfm | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Canadian1296> pfifo: Alright ill give it a try
<pfifo> theadmin, -s will work for you and him as well ^^
<theadmin> pfifo: It messes the system up though, doesn't set up the environment properly
<M4dH4TT3r> quick question - cannot find sandbox server = network error?
<Canadian1296> Ive always used -s. what should I be using?
<pfifo> Canadian1296, research both -s and -i and determin for yourself which best suits your needs
<Canadian1296> pfifo: Alright
<newer> I am sorry, what is pm?
<ActionParsnip> newer: private message
<newer> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: well, they do, you just need to pipe to sudo tee ;)
<M4dH4TT3r> quick question - cannot find sandbox server = network error?
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, lol, sure sudo and tee get along great :)
<Canadian1296> pfifo theadmin llutz: I got it, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: exactly, so:  echo "text" | sudo tee /etc/whatever/file   will work :)
<llutz> Canadian1296: to make that permanent, change the values in /etc/sysctl.conf
<ActionParsnip> llutz: could just add to the sysctl.conf file and run:  sudo sysctl -p
<newer> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<newer>   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<newer>    pidgin : Depends: perlapi-5.10.1
<newer>             Recommends: pidgin-libnotify but it is not going to be installed
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, for me that would always end up being sudo  echo "text" | sudo tee /etc/whatever/file because ill first try and fail at plain  echo "text" > /etc/whatever/file
<FloodBot1> newer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: thats the way to go
<ActionParsnip> llutz: bit easier :)
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: of  tee -a   if you want to add to the file, tee will make the named file only contain the text you pipe :)
<theadmin> I wonder. "echo" is apparently a bash built-in, but who stops you from creating /bin/echo or something which would just echo all the arguments? That'd let you use "sudo echo".
<theadmin> Crazy ways of doing simple things xD
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: could make a script I guess, that would take the text and the file to manipulate
<llutz> theadmin: "$ which echo" -> /bin/echo
<pfifo> I thought echo started out as a real program before bash was mainline
<theadmin> llutz: Oh huh. Means, when using... Oh, I get why it won't work anymore
<theadmin> lol, the >
<theadmin> >.< Sorry, my brain segfaulted on me
<Trevor69420> who here has ever used openvpn or is using openvpn currently
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: haha
<ubsrv> hi all; i'm trying to configure the 'quota' utility in my ubuntu server, but every manual I check is configured on the /home partition.. My system has only one partition with 'everything', is that a problem for the quota utility?
<TUX11> ok guys no quiet sure whats wrong, ive hard wired it into the PC and the check comesback ok
<ActionParsnip> ubsrv: i believe the quota uses the owner of the files
<TUX11> but when its connected to the usb it wont mount
<TUX11> could this be due to python which i installed testerday
<ActionParsnip> I found newer's issue
<pfifo> ubsrv, so long as root doesnt have to obey a quota, there shouldnt be any issues
<TUX11> yesterday*
<ubsrv> ok! thx pfifo, ActionParsnip!
<gartral> ok, i've been fighting this for WEEKS.. I've googles extensively and i'm HOPING someone here knows the answer.. I have Neverwinter Nights, a closed source game that has a linux client.. but I can't get that client too run. it keeps complaining that it can't find libmss.so.6 even thout the launcher script explicitly states 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH' which is where that library resides.. can ANYONE point me it the right direct ple
<gartral> googled*
<theadmin> gartral: Any chance of wrong architecture?
<gartral> theadmin: negative. 32 bit game, 32 bit OS
<ActionParsnip> !find libmss.so
<ubottu> Package/file libmss.so does not exist in oneiric
<gartral> ActionParsnip: it's a closed source library.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mneptok> gartral: why the relative path in that EXPORT? make it full and see.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497087
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<gartral> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<sun_devil> I have a Epel RPM in my downloads.  I do a ls /home/user and can see it, this sounds stupid, but how to i get into download directory?
<pfifo> gartral, create a symbolic link for libmss.so.6 to the directory the executable is in
<theadmin> sun_devil: cd path to change current folder to "path"
<theadmin> sun_devil: Also, you can't install RPMs on Ubuntu (not in a sane way anyhow :P)
<gartral> ActionParsnip: that's a very freaking annoying dependency for a sound library.. but worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> gartral: it will install the lib as its a dep of the dev package
<smiley_> I have a system with 48 disks...ubuntu only sees up to /dev/sdag (disk #31) any ideas about where I need to look in order to get the OS to see at 48?
<gmachine_24> I have been using Linux/Ubuntu for a decade and now I'm using 11.10 and I have to ask how I can boot to a command prompt because I can't find the answer.
<smiley_> In solaris I had to modify a file to see the rest...but I am not sure if I should have to on ubuntu or not
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: add the boot option:  text
<sun_devil> theadmin, Yes, I have a Ubuntu, but the RPM is in another puter in Centos.  Thanks, I finally got into the directory
<pfifo> gmachine_24, add nox to the kernel line
<theadmin> pfifo: That'd be "text", "nox" sounds like something from Gentoo
<gartral> ActionParsnip: Did not help.
<theadmin> gmachine_24: "text" at the end of kernel line
<gartral> pfifo: I don't understand... put the dynamic link where?
<gmachine_24> theadmin I imagine this was left out by design?
<theadmin> gmachine_24: What was?
<gartral> theadmin: changed too absolute path, no fix
<theadmin> gartral: Hmmeh. I dunno >.> I had a similar problem, no idea what to do with it
<pfifo> gartral, in the directory the executable is in, thats the first place programs look for shared libraries
<gmachine_24> theadmin: 'text' at the end of the kernel line
<gartral> pfifo: no help
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Well, duh, I mean... why would you want to boot into console by default?
<pfifo> gartral, can you identify what program is actually running? not the startup script
<gartral> pfifo: nwmain
<Seryth> So, I'm trying to play a DVD with mplayer, but when I run "mplayer dvd://" I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/862099 what's going wrong? Ubuntu 32 bit.
<azertyu> hi
<gartral> pfifo: before you ask, calling nwmain alone leads too a segfault
<azertyu> there
<azertyu> hi there
<pfifo> gartral, move to the directory its in and run 'ldd ./nwmain' make sure it has all needed libs
<theadmin> Seryth: Hi
<Seryth> theadmin: o/
<azertyu> may be i got an genius question
<azertyu> let me try if i got answer
<ActionParsnip> gartral: could use apt-file to find the file you need, it will tell you the package
<rob-bob> what files are loaded when i sudo -i, apparently not /root/.bashrc or /root/.profile, anyone know where I need to ad shell scripts to be loaded when i switch to root user with sudo -i ?
<gartral> pfifo: libmss.so.6 => not found. it's the *only* one not found
<azertyu> well i got text file
<azertyu> when i do cat text.file it display several lines
<pfifo> gartral, copy all libmss.a and libmss.so files you have to that directory and try again
<gartral> ActionParsnip: apt-file: command not found
<azertyu> i simply would like to color each line into different color
<azertyu> what i have to do ?
<azertyu> for a better visibility i simply would like to color each lines into different color when i m doing cat text.file
<gartral> pfifo: did so: libmss.so.6 => not found still
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  you mean in bash?
<azertyu> can we use case in graphical mode ?
<azertyu> cat
<Chipzzz> rob-bob: have you tried "sudo -u root -i" ?
<pfifo> gartral, can you pastebin the output of `ls -la libmss*`
<azertyu> MonkeyDust: ?
<gartral> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/862132/
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  where do you want colored lines?
<ratcheer> smiley_: Interesting question. I can't find anything specific, but I would think it would be controlled by sysctl. I'm still looking.
<gartral> pfifo: before you call me an idiot: that nasty little chain link wasn't me.. that's how it was packaged
<azertyu> when you cat text.file from a terminal every line want to color it into different color
<pfifo> gartral, thats standard... can you pastebin the output of `file libmss.so.6.5.2`
<azertyu> do you get my questioN ? MonkeyDust
<gartral> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/862136/
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  cat does not have that option
<pfifo> gartral, where did you get this file originally?
<azertyu> what command we need to use ?
<gartral> pfifo: Game's install cd.
<bentech4you> how to get system full report .like redhat's sysreport or like Sun explorer output
<ActionParsnip> gartral: it needs installing...
<azertyu> in the same way of cat what command to use to color each line ?MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> azertyu  you can write a bash script and use color variables
<pfifo> gartral, can you `ldd libmss.so.6.5.2` and see if its missing any libs
<gartral> ActionParsnip: how would I go about doing that manually?
<klawd> hI!
<klawd> i have ubuntu on my whole drive. now i want to install windows
<klawd> can i resize my partition?
<azertyu> i don't know how to
<gartral> pfifo: No.
<gartral> pfifo: No. it is not missing anything?
<gartral> er .*
<MonkeyDust> klawd  widows will ruin your grub -- first win, then lin is the golden rule
<pfifo> gartral, no its not missing libs or no ldd failed
<bentech4you> is there any way to get system report including full hardware.?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sudo apt-get install apt-file      would be the obvious and correct way
<gartral> pfifo: All Dependicies appear satisfied.
<klawd> MonkeyDust: too late for that unfortunately
<klawd> ill handle the grub.. i just need to resize the partition
<gpm> on 11.10, my wifi passphrase is NOT remembered though i have set it to auto-connect and available to all users. i have to enter it manually each time. is there a fix/workaround? just upgraded packages and sad to still see this bug.
<MonkeyDust> klawd  you will to repair the grub menu after you installed windows
<gartral> MonkeyDust: you can, in an emergency, boot from a live cd and re-install grub into /dev/sda..
<MonkeyDust> have to*
<MonkeyDust> gartral  not easy for a beginner
<timex> ll
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I thought you referring to my libmss issue as that library needing too be installed
<pfifo> gartral, try adding 'LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/my/libmss.so.6.5.2'  at the beginning of the line in the startup script that actually runs nvmain
<ActionParsnip> gartral: you can use apt-file to see what package gives the .so file and install it
<ldiamond> how do I change the user under which a service runs?
<kim_> #ubuntu-indonesia @irc.freenode.net
<gartral> ActionParsnip: That is a futile task as libmss is Miles Sound System, which is entirely closed source and only distributed through their SDK too closed-source developers, who thn compile it into their games.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: do you have the .so file?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: Yes...
<gartral> pfifo: Ok.. now i'm beginning too get really annoyed.. STILL can't load the darn lib
<pfifo> gartral, is there a libmss.a anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then put it in /usr/lib
<gartral> pfifo: negative
<sun_devil> How can I find out if a epel repository has been added to Yum?
<Pici> sun_devil: Ubuntu doesn't use yum.
<Chipzzz> Pici: it's in the repos
<Pici> Chipzzz: That doesn't mean that we use it for anything.
<gartral> pfifo ActionParsnip -THUD- well that fixes THAT. now I get a segfault
<Chipzzz> lol
<sun_devil> I know its a centos
<ubi> hi again
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: then ask in the centos channel, this is ubuntu support
<Pici> sun_devil: Then you should be asking in their channel. not #ubuntu
<ubi> im looking for some linux partition manager that runs under windows XP
<starn> hey anyone in here know how to split the audio to play through speakers as well as headphones but only certain audio sources? eg Teamspeak goes to headphones rest of the audio through speakers?
<Pici> ubi: That would a more appropriate question for ##windows
<senayar> ext4 is not recognized by windows
<senayar> you can't
<klawd> ubi: why not use gparted live?
<sun_devil> do you know a good channel for centos,  I tried #centos  ?
<ubi> gparted, i+ll try thanx
<urfr332gO> ubi, you can use gparted as a bootable partitioner.
<pfifo> gartral, ohh well, thats odd. so its found now? but your getting a segfault running the startup script?
<Pici> sun_devil: You need to be registered to join there.
<Pici> !register | sun_devil
<ubottu> sun_devil: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gartral> pfifo: both start-up script and directly calling nwmain..
<ubi> is gparted simple to use
<guddya> hi
<geekbri> can apparmor.d files be named anything you want, or do they have to be named for the path to the binary they are working with
<pfifo> gartral, did you remove the LD_PRELOAD
<gartral> pfifo: no..
<User111> how do i hide the mouse cursor?
<urfr332gO> ubi, depends on your definition of simple, is to me. :)
<guddya> anyone tell me how to set proxy server in ubunt
<pfifo> gartral, do it, LD_PRELOAD is a hack
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: http://www.centos.org/modules/tinycontent/index.php?id=8
<guddya> tell mi how to set up proxy server in ubuntu
<ubi> does gparted have graphic slider like partition magic
<ActionParsnip> guddya: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<gartral> pfifo: still segfaulting
<urfr332gO> ubi, yes basically it has sliders.
<pfifo> ubi, gparted is almost identical to partition magic
<ubi> ok thanx lol
<sun_devil> Ok thanks
<ubi> i go try it
<guddya> ?
<ActionParsnip> guddya: what?
<T_H_X> guddya: System Settings > Network > Network Proxy
<pfifo> gartral, well I could debug a segfault, but it wont help cause theres no way to fix it, youll have to file a bug report with the games maker and hope they fix it
<starn> i managed to make sound come out both headphones and speakers at the same time but how do i split an application to come out of selected connections. eg music to speakers and VoIP to headphones? i'm using ALSA i believe. device HDA Intel ALC1200
<dedicated1> hi there, I am trying to auth myself on Quakenet with Empathy but adding my password to the account settings doesn't work and when I auth manually I get "Failed to open private chat". Anyone here that can help me with that? any help is welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> starn: is the system a laptop?
<gartral> pfifo: that's highly unlikely.. it's Bioware/Atari.. the game is a decade old
<starn> desktop
<ActionParsnip> starn: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<starn> ActionParsnip: desktop with more sound jacks and stuff than i can count.
<sun_devil> rules smooles
<dedicated1> starn: change input to microphone?
<pfifo> gartral, most likely you have new version of required libraries that are not compatible with what it wants, and theres not much you can do to downgrade. the program needs to be updated to use new technology
<dedicated1> I am trying to auth myself on Quakenet with Empathy but adding my password to the account settings doesn't work and when I auth manually I get "Failed to open private chat". Anyone here that can help me with that? any help is welcome
<gartral> pfifo: after a moment's testing. the game's server seems too work.. so i'm betting the issue is in SDL.. which the install has an old fallback version of
<sackyto> alguien podria ayudarme a instalar unos drivers ?
<pfifo> gartral, maybe run the windows client in wine, if its that old, you should have good support and decent framerate
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<starn> ActionParsnip:  that command is not working.
<guddya> hi
<guddya> actionParsnip: how to set up proxy server in ubuntu
<sackyto> gracias
<gartral> pfifo: been, but wine won't load the sound library, so i don't have sound >.<
<ActionParsnip> guddya: I gave you the link that tells you how. What more do you want....
<MonkeyDust> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<User111> no way to hide the mouse cursor? stupid thing pops up during full screen slideshows
<MonkeyDust> hm
<guddya> where?
<starn> ActionParsnip: nevermind i am just blind and mistakin O as a 0
<pfifo> guddya, you should start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<fiz0> how do i grep throug all files to find string?
<ActionParsnip> 16:59 < ActionParsnip> guddya:
<ActionParsnip> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.
<Pici> fiz0: grep -r "string" /path/to/files/
<gartral> OK
<Pici> guddya: Are you trying to setup Ubuntu to get behind a proxy that already exists, or are you trying to install a proxy server on Ubuntu?
<guddya> i want to install gui based proxy server
<gartral> pfifo: changed around the library loader too point too the fallback SDL.. got a new error.. Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<ActionParsnip> guddya: you don't need a gui for proxy. its in built in the OS...
<fiz0> Pici, thank you that was exactly what i was looking for
<ActionParsnip> guddya: or do you want to setup a proxy for others to use?
<starn> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8c758e7a43c944868178969e3d5eb9269580a188  there is the output.
<pfifo> gartral, try running it as root
<guddya> yes
<gartral> pfifo: same issue
<anjar_95> I can't remove python2.5. I've run "autoremove", but when I type "python", 2.5 starts up.
<ActionParsnip> starn: try:  echo "option snd-hda-intel position-fix=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<guddya> i am new in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> guddya: which!? You cannot intelligently reply 'yes' to someone giving you TWO options....
<gartral> anjar_95: sudo apt-get purge python2.5
<gartral> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU!
<kalimojo> has anyone ever actually paid for software for ubuntu ?
<Pici> anjar_95: whoa whoa, what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<anjar_95> 11.04
<Chipzzz> anjar_95: do you have another version of python installed?
<anjar_95> Yes
<Pici> anjar_95: Okay, just wanted to make sure that you had another version of python installed :)
<anjar_95> I think both 2.7 and 3.2
<pfifo> kalimojo, i hear cpanl used to be popular
<starn> ActionParsnip: it said option snd-hda-intel postion-fix=1
<ActionParsnip> starn: yes, but it also added it in the file, reboot to test
<kalimojo> pfifo what is cpanl
<ActionParsnip> gartral: all good :)
<anjar_95> But it still says python 2.5 isn't installed
<starn> ActionParsnip: alright i will be right back.
<guddya> thank's actionParsnip
<pfifo> kalimojo, cpanel is used to configure a linux server via a web interface. but its not compatible anymore
<ActionParsnip> guddya: no, which is it of the two...
<Pici> anjar_95: What does ls -l $(which python) say?
<gokul> Hello, i am not able to install ubuntu 10.04.4 server without internet, any way to bypass that ?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: anytime i ask something like "would you like a hotdog, or a hamburger" and the other person says "Yes".. i feel like dumpung mustard on their head!
<Chipzzz> i think python 2.x and 3.x are sufficiently different that you may have a dependency requiring 2.x...
<pfifo> kalimojo, also, xen has some proprietary stuff that xen hypervisor can use
<ActionParsnip> gartral: tell me about it, could use XOR to blow their mind
<Pici> Chipzzz: 2.7 should be installed.
<kalimojo> pfifo ok
<kalimojo> is python installed by default on ubuntu ?
<theadmin> kalimojo: Yes
<Pici> kalimojo: yes.
<pfifo> gartral, Ill take one too plz
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I usuualy take the AND gate approach and give them one of each..
<pfifo> kalimojo, yes python is required
<anjar_95> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 5560610 2012-02-27 21:02 /usr/local/bin/python
<dedicated1> hi there, I am trying to auth myself on Quakenet with Empathy but adding my password to the account settings doesn't work and when I auth manually I get "Failed to open private chat". Anyone here that can help me with that? any help is welcome
<Chipzzz> Pici: so what's the problem, then?
<starn> i am back.. don't remember who was helping me though.
<VIPER-II> anyone know of a good torrent downloading program?
<Pici> Chipzzz: They want to remove python 2.5, which is installed for some reason.
<pfifo> starn, i think your looking for ActionParsnip
<Mech0z> If I have drives on a raid card exposed as normal drives (each drive running raid0 basicly) should a VM running on ubuntu be able to see those disks?
<Pici> !torrent | VIPER-II
<ubottu> VIPER-II: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Chipzzz> ah... sorry
<pfifo> !info transmission | VIPER-II
<ubottu> VIPER-II: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<VIPER-II> aight.
<pfifo> "package size 0 kB"?
<VIPER-II> I've heard some of them capable of squeezing the upload to 0bytes.  Is that true? Any of them do that?
<theadmin> pfifo: Metapackage likely, points to transmission-gtk I'd guess
<starn> ActionParsnip: i rebooted in alsa should i disable "auto-mute mode"? or leave it enabled and try to configure music player to play through speakers?
<gartral> pfifo: hmm.. this is wierd.. ldd ./nwmain gives me linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0x77759000)
<gokul> Hello, i am not able to install ubuntu 10.04.4 server without internet, how can i bypass that ?
<pfifo> gartral, ignore that, its normal
<ActionParsnip> starn: i'd just play, see what you can do. If the option causes issues then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and delete the line
<Pici> anjar_95: Hmm.. Can you pastebin the output of: dpkg -l  |grep python2
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: are you familar with hd audio and surround sound to a receiver via hdmi
<chipotle> ?
<anjar_95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/862180/
<starn> what is IEC958 and IEC958 capture and IEC958 Default PCM  ActionParsnip ok.. any suggested utility to help me play around with this stuff??? for sound on linux is super confusing to me.. btw thus far it's not broken anything
<pfifo> gartral, say, your not trying to run a 32bit game in a 64bit enviroment are you?
<L3top_> IEC are your digital outputs
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: my sound troubleshooting is very limited
<gartral> pfifo: already covered: No.
<L3top_> I can probably help you chipotle
<starn> L3top_: should i just leave the IEC's checked?
<L3top_> They should be unmuted if that is what you mean
<pfifo> gartral, run `valgrind ./nvmain` and paste bin... the book it outputs
<L3top_> Tell me what you are trying to achieve
<L3top_> and what you are using to try and achieve it
<gartral> pfifo: argh.. that's a painfull request.. I don't have 120 MB too instal valgrind
<pfifo> gartral, you can uninstall it later
<gartral> pfifo: no.. i'm telling you I physically *don't* have 120 mb free on my hdd
<pfifo> gartral, thats the only way I know to debug a segfault
<gartral> pfifo: ok.. i'll remove something and make room
<starn> L3top_: i don't even believe i am using the digital.. but i am trying to achive audio such as music and other desktop sounds to play over speakers and VoIP apps or what ever to play over headphones..  i am able to have all audio play through both.. but i can't seem to figure out how to split it... i've tried manaully typing into my config box of my program HDA Intell(ALC1200 Analog) [plughw:0,0]  and varries others to get it to work..
<Subject1ne> is there an libreoffice for ubuntu ? or is it only openoffice ?
<pfifo> gartral, keep a list of all the programs that it add as dependencies, so you can remove them all
<Mech0z> is there free virtual machine software in the software center?
<L3top_> I thought your original question had to do with hdmi?
<ActionParsnip> Mech0z: virtualbox
<Cabal> :D
<Cabal> hello
<Mech0z> ActionParsnip ty
<L3top_> starn: if you are using HDMI then you are using digital, and the IEC985s concern that
<Guest77273> help
<starn> L3top_: my original question was what i basically just said.. than i asked what IEC958 was... i did mention i had ports for HDMI and Digital.
<ldiamond> how do I change the user under which a service runs?
<gartral> pfifo: the apt repos are SLOOOW
<Ragnarok> help
<starn> L3top_: to what i am aware of everything is plugged into analog  (3.5mm) jacks..  though i do have spdif jack which works with my 3.5mm speakers...
<gartral> pfifo: hum-dee-dum
<pfifo> gartral, you should be able to apt-get clean to free up some space
<pfifo> after this operation
<primedeath> I have Ubuntu on my tablet now.. How do I change it to properly use my touch keyboard?
<L3top_> Sorry starn, had you confused with <chipotle> ActionParsnip: are you familar with hd audio and surround sound to a receiver via hdmi
<primedeath> I can't seem to find it.
<arnpro> hey guys, my recently has recently been reported as doing suspicious activities, and according to logs, it has been trying to access root of other servers
<arnpro> so how can I check if any malicicious script is doing it?
<ActionParsnip> arnpro: could use rkhunter
<LjL> and/or chkrootkit
<ady> can someone tell me how i uncompres .7z ?
<llutz> installing that _after_ a possible infection is senseless
<serverlinux> hello. Hlp in Spanish please...
<LjL> ady: install p7zip
<llutz> !es | serverlinux
<ubottu> serverlinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gartral> pfifo: that "book" broke ubuntu's pastebin
<Chipzzz> arnpro: do you have a wireless router?
<ady> LjL ty
<pfifo> gartral, try fpaste.org
<serverlinux> ubottu tanks my friend...
<ubottu> serverlinux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arnpro> Chipzzz: my server is hosted in server4you, it's a vServer, right now they gave me recovery access, and the data is mounted in /mnt, how can I check what part of my server tried accessing others?? is there any logs for it?
<gartral> pfifo: http://fpaste.org/oDu9/
<pfifo> arnpro, ask them todo a reinstall, and make sure you dont install any unofficial software in the future
<arnpro> pfifo: we only used that server to do mailing, no one of our team ever had access to the shell....
<arnpro> pfifo: we use Plesk to manage it
<demon_spork> I can't get Google Chrome to set up sync in Ubuntu. It works for my account with every other computer I use, OS X, Windows 7, Chrome OS but the Ubuntu version of Chrome just sits forever trying to set up sync
<ActionParsnip> demon_spork: tried a reboot?
<gartral> pfifo: Ooops.. I pasted it twice..
<demon_spork> ActionParsnip, yes
<Chipzzz> arnpro: you could start by checking auth.log to see if someone else has access that you don't know about
<gartral> pfifo: nvm, mouse jumped
<serverlinux> someone has installed MS-SQL Express on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> demon_spork: try renaming the hidden config folder in $HOME
<Chipzzz> arnpro: ...and your hosting company should have the particulars of the intrusions...
<ActionParsnip> serverlinux: why not use mysql....
<arnpro> Chipzzz: there is no auth.log in /var/log, however there is a messages file, should I check there?
<serverlinux> does not work for the program you need
<pfifo> gartral, the problem is in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/libdricore.so my guess is that the game was not intended to run on the new version of Xorg. do you have and fallback GL/Mesa/DRI libs?
<Chipzzz> ...After that, as ActionParsnip suggested, there's rkhunter
<gartral> pfifo: No...
<ssta> serverlinux: install MS-SQL in Linux is going to be....tricky at best
<anjar_95> Pici: Any ideas?
<Chipzzz> sorry, it's /var/log/auth.log?
<ssta> serverlinux: if you absolutely NEED MS-SQL then isntall it in Windows
<arnpro> Chipzzz: where can I find the history file of a user?
<pfifo> gartral, well, you can try building a few older versions of SDL, to bridge the gap between the old program and the new X.
<gartral> pfifo: bah.. ok.. thank you for looking into it.. i'm not downgrading my dri system for a game a decade old
<serverlinux> My mission is to work in ubuntu
<llutz> arnpro: ~username/.bash_history
<Chipzzz> arnpro: you mean the terminal commands history?
<ssta> serverlinux: then you need to use a database that will run in ubuntu (there must be like a hundred alternatives)
<serverlinux> if but the system only works with MS SQL. perhaps with WINE but does not execute
<ssta> serverlinux: mysql and postgresql are (probably) the most popular.
<arnpro> yes, Chipzzz I opened the bash_history and i only got 1 line.... "su" that means they were successfull???
<serverlinux> postgres yes, but Mysql is no compatible
<ssta> serverlinux: there's not much you can do about it.  If the thing NEEDS a specific (windows only) database, then that's what it needs.  Run it in Windows
<dedicated1> I am trying to auth myself on Quakenet with Empathy but adding my password to the account settings doesn't work and when I auth manually I get "Failed to open private chat". Anyone here that can help me with that? any help is welcome
<serverlinux> sorry my english is bad...
<llutz> arnpro: check roots bash_history
<gartral> pfifo: not enough free space, not enough time.. I'm on an atom netbook...
<ActionParsnip> serverlinux: then you may be stuck with Windows then
<arnpro> I did llutz, and the file only says "su" and there's no /var/log/auth.log
<ssta> serverlinux: you can try running it in wine...I don't think much of your chances though...
<Chipzzz> arnpro: arnpro sounds like you've been hacked
<pfifo> why does ubuntu ship with 'su' but not support enabling the root account?
<serverlinux> Traducir del: español
<serverlinux> Escribe texto o la dirección de un sitio web, o bien, traduce un documento.
<serverlinux> Cancelar
<serverlinux> español
<serverlinux> inglés
<FloodBot1> serverlinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serverlinux> francés
<pow4h> does anyone know how to type the 'start of heading' character, which is ascii for 1?
<llutz> pfifo: on vps it has to (different from normal systems)
<arnpro> Chipzzz: llutz: is there any way to trace a hacked server? without bash_history and auth.log???
<ssta> pfifo: because (a) su is mandated by POSIX and (b) su is for much more than just root
<serverlinux> There is an emulator like Virtual PC windows?
<ssta> at least I'm pretty sure su is mandated by POSIX
<ssta> serverlinux: virtualbox
<llutz> arnpro: make an image and use some forensic tools on it. but you should setup your vps from clean fresh media
<serverlinux> ok, i chck it
<arnpro> llutz: yes, my host is awaiting for me to "check" what happened, but then they are reinstalling it...
<ssta> pow4h: ascii character 1.  Try ctrl-A (not sure if that will work or not, but worth a try)
<anjar_95> I repeat my problem: I've uninstalled python2.5, and have only python2.7, but when I start python in the terminal it says python2.5!
<Chipzzz> arnpro: is you site php or python?
<pfifo> anjar_95, you most likely uninstalled  a meta package, try running python2.7
<arnpro> Chipzzz: php maybe, we got Plesk set up for mailing stuff
<Budd> compiz is freezing on me occasionally when I zoom out to see all my windows or screens. Strace tells me it's waiting on a futex. Killing and restarting compiz fixes it (until it happens again).
<anjar_95> Thanks
<Pici> anjar_95: Sorry, I missed your message earlier (just read it), did you by chance happen to install python2.5 manually at some point? compiling from scratch or something?
<ActionParsnip> Budd: I suggest you report s bug
<ActionParsnip> Budd: also create another user and see if its the same there
<anjar_95> Yes, that's very possible
<Budd> ActionParsnip: good idea; I'll try that.
<Chipzzz> arnpro: your hosting company will probably want you to take some measures to prevent another unauthorized access
<zamba> i need a CLI ftp client that's able to download using multiple threads.. any suggestions?
<Pici> anjar_95: Normally /usr/bin/python exists as a symlink to the current version of python. So, on my install here it points to /usr/bin/[4~python2.7
<arnpro> Chipzzz: hope they do, because the goal of this server was to have no administration, but easy stuff to use...
<zykotick9> zamba: just want to say downloading is not typically CPU bound, but i'm certainly unaware of a multithreaded ftp client
<ska> Can I install Seamonkey 2.6+ on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<ska> If so, how?
<ActionParsnip> ska: there is a PPA
<Chipzzz> arnpro: most are accomplished through various exploits of the underlying code
<zamba> zykotick9: "thread" was the wrong word.. i meant multiple download sessions
<fairuz_> I have a 8GB USB stick. Is it possible to have several Ubuntu on it? Like 11.04 and 11.10. So that I can use the same USB stick and later choose which version I want to boot on.
<anjar_95> Pici: It links to 2.7
<arnpro> I guess I will have to dig down where the problem started, thanks alot Chipzzz, helpful!!
<arnpro> Chipzzz: I already saved all the logs I could and going to ask my host to back them up for me
<theadmin> fairuz_: You can try to install grub2 on it and have it boot isos
<ActionParsnip> ska: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joe-nationnet/seamonkey-beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install seamonkey    will give you 2.7-b4
<Chipzzz> it's a start... good luck & glad i could help :-)
<Pici> anjar_95: so remove the other python executable from /usr/local/bin/ then
<arnpro> but, is it possible to look for _all_ files that have been recently modified???
<quadruple> hello, is this a problem:           RX packets:2253411 errors:0 dropped:727 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:218584 errors:646 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:646
<llutz> arnpro: find / -mtime xx  (man find)
<ssta> arnpro: find with the -mtime flag
<ActionParsnip> quadruple: is it a wired connection?
<ska> ActionParsnip: Thanks.. were did you find it?
<zzarbi> join #flume
<ActionParsnip> ska: the ppa search page
<quadruple> ActionParsnip: eth0, yes
<fairuz_> theadmin: So the idea is to create two partition on it for 11.04 and 11.10, then install grub2 to choose?
<starn> is there some kind of amazing utility that helps splits audio to two different sources? eg like say one audio based program sends to headphones and other audio based program sends to speakers??
<ActionParsnip> quadruple: tried a new cable? Tried a different port on the router?
<theadmin> fairuz_: Nah, one partition with the ISOs of Ubuntu on it, and GRUB2 to boot those ISOs
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ska the search page here will show you
<ubottu> ska the search page here will show you: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<theadmin> fairuz_: Though your way is valid too
<bluefrog_> starn, with two sound cards
<quadruple> ActionParsnip: yes still the same
<starn> bluefrog_: one sound card that supports that kinda function on hardware level..
<anjar_95> Pici: It worked. Thank you very much!
<Pici> anjar_95: great!
<bluefrog_> starn, then it must be possible
<starn> bluefrog_: or at least i think it's one..
<quadruple> ActionParsnip: two machines have this thing, same hardware
<Chipzzz> arnpro: yes, but often the code doesn't have to be modified to be exploited... you could, however easily check with a recursive ls sorted by date
<fairuz_> Your way seems easier. I can add other version of Ubuntu later on
<ActionParsnip> quadruple: which ethernet chip?
<nore> hi everybody!
<starn> bluefrog_: i know it's realtek.   HDA Intel ALC1200.
<Pici> starn: JACK can likely do that.
<starn> Pici: is there a simple guide to using jack for configuring sound servers in linux is possibly my weakest ability.
<quadruple> ActionParsnip: chip? Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> quadruple: are there any bugs reported?
<zykotick9> starn: there is nothing "simple" about JACK - good luck (you'll probably need it)
<fairuz_> theadmin: Normally what should I put for grub2 partition size?
<theadmin> fairuz_: Grub isn't installed to a partition
<quadruple> ActionParsnip: have checked a little bit, not sure if they are the same problem
<nore> i've installed haproxy and when it runs it shows "poll" and "select". But according to haproxy documentation there are another two "epoll" and "sepoll". My question is how can I find a package with these "epoll" and "sepoll"? thanks@
<Pici> starn: I don't know how up to date this is, but its probably a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<starn> zykotick9: yeah.. i tried jack before... i'm not even sure if i installed the thing right..  it's a pain in my well you get the point.
<Pici> starn: The folks in #ubuntustudio may also be able to help.
<esing> hey
<fairuz_> theadmin: I'm lost then :)
<esing> would you recommend me to put windows xp or ubuntu on my thinkpad t23 ?
<starn> Pici: !! that is a epic idea! i never thought about ubuntustudio!
<Pici> esing: This is #ubuntu, what would you expect us to say?
<ActionParsnip> esing: thats offtopic here
<fairuz_> theadmin: So with your way, I just need one big partition? with all ISOs and grub2 on it?
<pfifo> Ive installed/configured/used Jack, and its not too bad, it only becomes a pain when you want to mix jack and pulseaudio
<esing> pici you are right my question was stated wrongly ...
<theadmin> fairuz_: You don't need a partition for grub, grub is a bootloader...
<esing> will thinkpad t23 be fully supported by the new ubuntu 11 ?
<theadmin> fairuz_: Well, you'd need to store it's configs somewhere but still
<ActionParsnip> esing: try a liveCD / USB and try
<Pici> esing: You may want to take a look at http://www.thinkwiki.org/ , ThinkPads are generally well supported.
<esing> pici thanks!
<fairuz_> theadmin: Ok. I think I got it a little bit. I will try first with grub-install
<chipotle> hi, is there a way i can get linux kernel 3.3 on ubuntu 11.10?
<ssta> chipotle: only way I know is to compile it yourself
<chipotle> ssta: ehhh
<chipotle> from linux.org?
<pfifo> chipotle, there may be a !PPA
<pfifo> kernel.org
<chipotle> i read that i can't have hd audio on 3.0 unless i patch it myself. i read that from arch linux... is there a way to use those patches on ubuntu?
<chipotle> ah yeah, kernel.org
<ssta> chipotle: yep.  Note that's unsupported...so if it breaks you get to keep both halves :)
<chipotle> i found it here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#HDMI_Multi-channel_PCM_output_does_not_work_.28Intel.29
<zykotick9> ssta: it might not break in half - thus suggestion "if it breaks you get to keep the pieces" is often more accurate ;)
<pfifo> chipotle, maybe you should install a 2.6 kernel instead
<ssta> chipotle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile might be helpful if you decide to compile
<ssta> zykotick9: :)
<chipotle> i think i'll just buy a grafx card so i can get arond intel audio
<chipotle> any recommendations? i've heard good things about nvidia 430 and 520....
<pfifo> zykotick9, my ubuntu always breaks in exactly 2 equal parts
<zykotick9> pfifo: wow - that's handy ;)
<pfifo> chipotle, ATI all the way
<chipotle> pfifo: ati? on linux?
<serverlinux> CHIPOTLE: 430
<chipotle> serverlinux: any others to consider?
<serverlinux> use Nvidia Quadro
<pfifo> chipotle, i have an nvidia, i wish i had gotten an ATI instead
<zykotick9> pfifo: are you serious?  chipotle i'd never personally recommend ATI for anything on linux YMMV
<chipotle> serverlinux: can you point me to a card?
<chipotle> zykotick9: i've heard great things about the 430. and microcenter has some in stock
<serverlinux> my machine is XEON 2  6 gb ram and ati radeon 120mb haha
<drullan> hi. i have a problem with the update... dpkg stops all time on the same update level and... a can't install anything new :S
<serverlinux> 128mb
<ssta> chipotle: depends what you need.  I have a nv210 in this and it's been fine.  Very much depends on the use you want from it though
<dedicated1> I am trying to auth myself on Quakenet with Empathy but adding my password to the account settings doesn't work and when I auth manually I get "Failed to open private chat". Anyone here that can help me with that? please?? I can't figure out how to auth at all even searching the web for hours didn't help :(
<pfifo> zykotick9, If I had gotten an ATI i could have wated even more time and energy mining bitcoins
<pfifo> wasted*
<zykotick9> dedicated1: ask on quakenet - your question has little to do with Ubuntu
<drullan> how can i fix update problems without make miracles?
<uber-n00b> +OK SsXEo0Sl1V2.tMmwX1iZ0Vp/
<chipotle> ssta: it's for a htpc linux
<serverlinux> chipotle speak spanish ?
<dedicated1> well I think it's a problem with Empathy and since it's Ubuntu's default I thought I'd ask here, besides
<dedicated1> I asked 2 times in the Empathy channel on irc and it's kinda dead :(
<chipotle> serverlinux: no
<dedicated1> but will do
<chipotle> i'm american so we only speak english :P
<ssta> chipotle: ah...I've never done one of those, so I can't advise, sorry
<zykotick9> dedicated1: empathy is an IM client, you might want to try an IRC client instead
<serverlinux> chipotle: Not only is the video card, also check your processor
<drullan> how can i fix it? http://pastebin.com/WXLGzmEP
<chipotle> serverlinux: i have an i3 sandy bridge
<serverlinux> my machine is xeon dual ...
<pp> Hello
<_Ethan_> hi
<_Ethan_> there was a program for free to recover deleted files, can someone remember me what was the name ?
<pp> zykotick9 : empathy is also an IRC client.
<_Ethan_> it worked also in windows
<zykotick9> pp: not really...
<ssta> _Ethan_: recover?  Getting back deleted files from extX is...tricky
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: use your backups...
<drullan> is more kinde amsn
<ssta> _Ethan_: there's a tool called recover, and one called e2undel.  Neither are all that great at it
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: foremost is ok
<_Ethan_> ssta
<_Ethan_> thanks a lot
<theadmin> _Ethan_: foremost, ext4undel (or something along those lines), photorec
<_Ethan_>  i think it was recover
<pp> _Ethan_: You can try foremost but I don't know how to use  it.
<drullan> Hello everybody :) i don't know how to fit it http://pastebin.com/WXLGzmEP and i must install eclipse jet!
<_Ethan_> i want to use it in windows
<ssta> oh, then you want a windows tool...
<drullan> _Ethan_ Recovery Magic...
<Gremuchnik> hi guys!  I can hear lots of reads/writes on my hard disk, much more than usual, its looping.  how can I best check the cause for this?  thanks
<drullan> and not on windows recomended... try with Acronis
<drullan> is a ultra boot tool
<theadmin> drullan: Run "export LANG=C" and run the command(s) which produced the output again so that it's in English.
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: easy recovery pro
<_Ethan_> was this one i think
<_Ethan_> http://free-file-recovery.softonic.com/
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip but i dont want to pay
<drullan> with features like recovery tools like ... oh, no acronis... is other name... wait
<ssta> _Ethan_: that's not for Linux...
<drullan> Hirens boot cd
<theadmin> _Ethan_: Windows software is unsupported here... Try Photorec, and go to ##windows
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: use your backups
<pfifo> Gremuchnik, running 'lsof' should give some hints
<zykotick9> Gremuchnik: iotop is a command line application (requires sudo) that will show what is using your disks
<Gremuchnik> ok
<drullan> _Ethan_ i full recomend you the Hirens Boot CD, Recovery MAgic...
<_Ethan_> theadmin nobody answers in windows
<_Ethan_> xD
<L3top_> Hirens ftw
<drullan> is very slow, but runs!
<charles_____> Hello. (I'm currently on Windows.) I have the latest version of ubuntu, ubuntu 11.10. I have a 3G wireless "dongle" modem for use with my laptop. I'm wondering how I get this modem to work with ubuntu?
<_Ethan_> drullan thanks
<uber-n00b> +OK Favmw/vvQ9..usaVt17F.u21wE9tN0YntuA0B1Eir.X76Sg1
<uber-n00b> +OK /Bg4Z0bL1Z60lDH8f1uuHKE/awScM1VdY88.QhNQ11zuY6H.1Rx740avC9a1uzeCq1sGVPe0B4dcZ0yD/uc03fZfs0N2z9f.
<drullan> _Ethan_ u wellcome ;)
<LjL> uber-n00b: ?
<ssta> charles_____: usually they "just work".  If you use the network-applet thingy (no idea where unity hides it)
<uber-n00b> +OK mNjmF1UTbzW/umD4N159.HY1z9vig1sZxic/zEQNa.D/wVV/hXWjX.5z/JJ07jZAT/QoJPA.EHgj6.yhlN41O9m3l1DxPQa0N3fI609NNuN0l8Y3e/5G4zw0GjaUp0Tf7tC1P41/W.4QLQq/nLscq1HrYWe/omJ3n1IyMsr1
<drullan> theamin how can i do that? cause thats the ubuntu software output message... not from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> charles_____: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<starn> what was the pulse program to add virtual audio streams?? and what is the Alsa version for same thing?
<charles_____> ActionParsnip: ok, is this something i can do on ubuntu while not connected to the Internet, if you understand what i'm saying
<Gremuchnik> pfifo - zykotick9 - what do I look for in the output of lsof or iotop? thakns!
<Gremuchnik> I tried both, don't see anything abnormal, but I hear the disk going and going and going
<drullan> theadmin: the 85% is in engish or a filename :O:)... and i don't know where i must put the lang change :(
<pfifo> Gremuchnik, the name of the program thats causing all the disk access
<Gremuchnik> pfifo - understood, buthow do I indentify the culprit?
<zykotick9> Gremuchnik: what's listed at the top of iotop? that's what is performing the most I/O activity
<Gremuchnik> right, and I see nothing special there. that's what so weird
<drullan> I have a problem (poorly translated) type "not accomitted dependences" or similar... and every time it kilsl all the updates and installations. How can i fix it?
<Gremuchnik> mabye my disk is making noises without w/r very much...
<drullan> depends... not installed and over and over again...
<Zal> does iotop show swap usage?
<zykotick9> Zal: not directly - it's just DISK read/write output
<seanism> how much memory would my VPS require for ubuntu and vnc so I can remote into a GUI?
<seanism> 512mb?
<zykotick9> !requirements | seanism
<ubottu> seanism: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<theadmin> seanism: Probably around that, but actually depends on how hungry the GUI is
<ssta> seanism: 2G imo...1G *minimum* I'd say
<seanism> for a VPS though?  I know for physical
<theadmin> ssta: wut? This ain't Windows you know, any distro which requires 1G ram is just plain crazy
<seanism> 10.04 so I can ssh / vnc in
<zykotick9> theadmin: that's ubuntu's recommended minimium you realize?
<Zal> zykotick9, ok, I guess that would still work if his machine were thrashing.
<theadmin> zykotick9: Recommended?...
<theadmin> zykotick9: Maybe... I ran ubuntu with 512m fine though, but then again that was back in Lucid times
<ssta> theadmin: running any sort of DE in less than 1G...not really sane imo
<seanism> ya thats what Im afraid of
<Daekdroom> The recommended is 1GiB
<theadmin> ssta: Who said anything about DEs? GUI != DE, you could just very well use "naked" X, or some Openbox...
<Daekdroom> I boot my x64 Ubuntu to a little over 550MiB... so...
<theadmin> zykotick9: Also, again, the "S" in VPS stands for "server", meaning it's not going to do any heavy tasks such as multimedia playback so...
<zykotick9> Daekdroom: using 64bit with 500MB ram is crazy you realize?  32bit would give you more accessible memory in such a setup.
<ssta> theadmin: sure.  1G is still tight imo.  Remember, Lucid was 2 years ago.  When I ran Linux first 32-128MB was fairly standard...I wouldn't want to try that now...
<zykotick9> theadmin: and in my opinion GUIs on servers - make NO sense.
<Daekdroom> zykotick9, I did not say I have 500MB. I said Ubuntu starts using over 500MB for me ;)
<Daekdroom> I have 4G
<theadmin> zykotick9: Agree entirely, makes no sense to me either.
<zykotick9> Daekdroom: sorry, misunderstood
<_Ethan_> the program i was looking for is called Restoration folks, very cool and simple
<seanism> i would run desktop just so I can remote in and have some things running or active at all times for convenience
<Zal> theadmin, mightn't a server be used for multimedia multicasting, for example? Just sayin'
<ssta> seanism: screen?
<philipballew_> Is there a proper way in Debian to get a newer kernel for squeeze, or should I just compile one?
<theadmin> Zal: Um, so? To broadcast you don't need a GUI, you'd need it to receive ;)
<seanism> i use screen now with my small vps
<zykotick9> philipballew_: backports - but this isn't debian support - see #debian
<seanism> im in irssi now
<Zal> theadmin, true no GUI, but still some heavy lifting
<theadmin> Zal: Oh... well that's true indeed.
<dtcrshr> lhello everyone. i have a dell latitude d530, and im installing ubuntu 11.10. on the live boot the wireless dont work, but its avaiable on the optional drivers, which i can download on this live mode. After the installation if i go to the optional drivers it clains I dont have internet access, and the broadcom driver wont show on the list. Is there a way to use the usb boot image I installed to get this driver? Im on a catch 22
<sun_devil> Trying to install portsentry from downloads but got a tar error of not recoverable
<philipballew_> crap... wrong channel
<theadmin> philipballew_: No problems, watch out the next time though ;)
<sun_devil> Trying to open portsentry-2.ob1.tgz
<theadmin> !find postsentry
<philipballew_> theadmin, maybe i should just subscribe to less irc channels, but thats never gonna happen :)
<ubottu> Package/file postsentry does not exist in oneiric
<Zizzu> :D
<theadmin> philipballew_: :P
<westernanalog> Trying to do sudo apt-get update but I get this at the end: http://pastebin.com/nQKDvA5Q Please help
<oCean> !info portsentry
<ubottu> portsentry (source: portsentry): Portscan detection daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-12 (oneiric), package size 72 kB, installed size 308 kB
<theadmin> oCean: Ah, pardon my misspelling
<shivam7074> is there any download accelerator 4 ubuntu???
<theadmin> sun_devil: Why are you installing something that is available in the repos from a tarball?
<westernanalog> Please tell if I must translate some of the readouts
<theadmin> westernanalog: Please run: "export LANG=C", after which execute "sudo apt-get update" again and repaste it
<Zizzu> pff tutto li :\
<westernanalog> theadmin: Will do
<westernanalog> theadmin: Tha same output
<theadmin> westernanalog: Supposed to be in English now, no?
<theadmin> westernanalog: If not, do "export LANG=en_US.UTF-8" instead of that "C", figured it'd be possible to use "C" but guess not
<omido> Hi . i'm looking for a good desktop search tool like Beagle.
<zykotick9> theadmin: C "should" have worked
<omido> Hi . i'm looking for a good desktop search tool like Beagle.
<theadmin> zykotick9: "should" indeed, why wouldn't it?
<theadmin> omido: No point in repeating yourself
<zykotick9> theadmin: operator error is my only guess
<omido> theadmin: Afer i posted my first message i saw chainloader's wellcome to ubuntu state.so i thought my first message is not sent.
<theadmin> zykotick9: What's wrong with the operators? it is "export var=value"... At least if it's the standard "export" command
<shivam7074> is there any download accelerator 4 ubuntu???
<seanism> its called faster internet
<omido> shivam7074:  Use Kget or another frontend for wget
<forever2432> shivam7074: try "transmission"
<omido> I use Kget on my Kubuntu system and its very good
<LordDeath> I see a bright future for ubuntu
<HSarena> Hi! I wanna to format my flash disk but it give an error, plz help me, tnx
<theadmin> HSarena: Paste the error?
<omido> LordDeath:  i dont
<LordDeath> actually I am seeing the win8 preview in a VM right now but that is the same ^^
<shivam7074> frontend???
<godofwar> LordDeath: i do too but i wish there were some more updates for 11.10
<oCean> LordDeath: chat/discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for tech suport issues
<omido> shivam7074:  I meant a GUI for wget.like Kget
<dtcrshr> do I still need ndiswrapper for wireless in ubuntu 11?
<zykotick9> theadmin: operator meaning - the person performing the action (i mean)
<dtcrshr> im with a dell latitude d530, but the wifi wont work
<dtcrshr> all forum posts are from 2008, 2009
<omido> dtcrshr: Broadcom?
<theadmin> zykotick9: Ah, you mean "user" error, heh, didn't realize it at first
<HSarena> theadmin : Daemon is inhibited
<ActionParsnip> shivam7074: there is uget, fatrat and jdownloader which can help. Your connection can only go as fast as you pay for
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: depends on the wireless chip
<theadmin> HSarena: da wut... How are you formatting the disk?
<shivam7074> which is better i got confused???
<dtcrshr> 4311
<dtcrshr> broadcom bcm4311
<westernanalog> theadmin: I did a translation myself: http://pastebin.com/E8ENRi6u
<dtcrshr> omido: broadcom bcm4311
<theadmin> westernanalog: This looks weird, try "sudo apt-get clean" and then try again
<zykotic10> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<westernanalog> did so
<omido> dtcrshr: Broadcom has Propritary firmware i think. you can find it in debian forums. ask in #debian
<omido> ah yes zykotic10 is right
<HSarena> theadmin : first time it's show another error then i delete this flash, now i can't format this
<westernanalog> theadmin: I did so
<theadmin> HSarena: How are you formatting it?
<theadmin> westernanalog: Hm. Try changing to another mirror.
<dtcrshr> oh crap
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: you haven't needed ndiswrapper for a long while now
<ActionParsnip> shivam7074: there is no better or best, each has its strengths
<dtcrshr> its a nice notebook, but i dont want install the vista that came from.. ubuntu seems nice, besides the wireless just wont work
<HSarena> theadmin : with Disk Utility
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: get a wired connection and get fully updated, reboot and use the additional drivers app. It will work
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: those cheap broadcom chips are abundant and have decent support
<theadmin> HSarena: Try the cli way: sudo mkfs.FILESYSTEM_TYPE /dev/sdXY (where FILESYSTEM_TYPE is the fs you're formatting to, X is the device letter and Y is the partition number)
<dtcrshr> hm ok
<westernanalog> theadmin: seems the main mirror did the trick. not sure yet cause it is not finnished and i have a dinosaur connection to the net
<theadmin> westernanalog: Well I'm glad it at least moved a step forward ;)
<westernanalog> theadmin: so far. thanks!
<shivam7074> i m a new ubuntu user where i can learn to use it n solve probs related to it???
<oCean> !manual | shivam7074
<ubottu> shivam7074: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> shivam7074: there are lots of howtos online, I'd just look for them (and ask here) as you need
<pow4h> so if i have a data file full of 1s and 0s, and my posix style read function is returning their ascii number for it, how do get it turn back into 1s and 0s like i wanted? i did vi myfile 123 :wq , then read() storing it to char array[10], and when i printf with array[0] it says 49
<allu2> could someone check if they can repeat this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/943286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943286 in compiz (Ubuntu) "minor glitch when switching between virtual desktops." [Undecided,New]
<shivam7074> the manual is teaching abt 10.10 i m using 10.11???
<HSarena> theadmin: thank you, i can format it, but now i can't mount it
<HSarena> theadmin: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<theadmin> HSarena: Why are you mounting /dev/sdc? Did you format the whole device?
<fairuz_> theadmin: The partition that I will use to store the ISOs, what should be the FS? is FAT32 is ok?
<theadmin> fairuz_: I thinks so
<fairuz_> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> fairuz_: Then again it might be better to use extX just in case
<fairuz_> theadmin: Oh, I will try ext3 then
<shivam7074> how to know which ubuntu version i m using now???
<HSarena> theadmin: yes, i formatted it
<theadmin> HSarena: /dev/sdc itself?
<HSarena> yes
<theadmin> HSarena: That's... wrong -_- Well, it's possible to do it but it's not the right way around
<HSarena> theadmin:yes
<Zal> Anyone use RightScale? Anyone like it?
<theadmin> HSarena: You need to create a partition, format the partition
<HSarena> theadmin: how?? with Disk Utility???
<theadmin> HSarena: I don't know how that even works, try gparted
<ActionParsnip> fairuz_: if you use Fat32, you will not be able to use DVD ISOs
<fairuz_> ActionParsnip: Oh thanks for the info. I'm trying with ext3 right now.
<nijotz> in the ubuntu software center, there's an advertisement for "and yet it moves". If I click on it, I get "There isn't a software package called andyetitmoves"
<zykotic10> shivam7074: "lsb_release -a" in a terminal will show you
<nijotz> any repos I need to enable or something?
<Zal> ActionParsnip, why is that? Does Fat32 have a max file size that's too small?
<theadmin> Zal: fat32 is limited to 4GB
<Zal> <nod>
<theadmin> Zal: Per file, that is
 * Zal snickers at fat32
<ActionParsnip> Zal: yes, max file size for fat32 is 4Gb
<ActionParsnip> unless the ISO is smaller...
<superstraw> you can use "split" to break up a large file.
<Zal> ActionParsnip, righto, thanks
<ActionParsnip> superstraw: not if you want to boot the iso
<superstraw> ah myesh indeed.
<Zal> or even mount it
<czz> what's it mean when my Ubuntu 11.10 server doesn't have /etc/resolv.conf by default?
<ActionParsnip> you COULD add some stuff to reform the image in tempfs then boot it. messy
<fairuz_> What should I choose for the flags? I'm formatting with gparted.
<fairuz_> Does boot is enough?
<ActionParsnip> czz: it should have one. Very weird. I suggest you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      to get started
<zykotic10> fairuz: FYI grub doesn't case about "boot flags"
<pow4h> CryWolf you gave 2 answers not several
<L3top> fairuz: xfs is best for media only
<Zal> large file media
<ActionParsnip> L3top: why so?
<HSarena> theadmin: tnx ;)
<czz> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<shivam7074> hello, i m using ubuntu 11.10 but the manual is 4 10.10...is there any manual for 11.10???
<L3top> It is my understanding because of the way large blocks are addressed. I will get you a solid answer in a moment. I have read and forgotten it.
<voland> is there any way to see youtube fullscreen and work in other programs same time?
<fairuz_> :( my machine just crashed. Anyone answered to my question before? :)
<ryzzan> bluetooth is no working... any tip?
<ActionParsnip> shivam7074: what are you having issue with?
<ActionParsnip> ryzzan: run:   dmesg | grep -i blue   do you see the device being detected?
<ryzzan> ActionParsnip: nothing happened
<fairuz_> theadmin: Does boot flag enough for the USB stick?
<theadmin> fairuz_: That won't install grub to it if that's what you're asking.
<ryzzan> ActionParsnip: the command passed, but i had no result
<shivam7074> vollentiers send me a link 4 manual as i m a new ubuntu user but it was 4 10.10 version whereas i m using 11.10...
<fairuz_> theadmin: No, just asking for the formatting
<ActionParsnip> ryzzan: then its not detected by the kernel at boot. is there a switch to enable / disable it?
<theadmin> fairuz_: grub doesn't really care for the "boot" flag, it's some Windows thing
<fairuz_> theadmin: oh ok
<dez4rk> Does anyone know if DDR3 1600 RAM would be compatible with a motherboard that says it takes DDR3 1333 RAM? Both are 240pin.
<ryzzan> ActionParsnip: there is... and it's already enabled
<forever2432> dez4rk: yes it is
<dez4rk> forever2432: Thanks.
<forever2432>  dez4rk: cool i'm currently running those specs
<L3top> ActionParsnip: The XFS guaranteed-rate I/O system provides an API that allows applications to reserve bandwidth to the filesystem. XFS will dynamically calculate the performance available from the underlying storage devices, and will reserve bandwidth sufficient to meet the requested performance for a specified time. This feature is unique to the XFS file system. Guarantees can be hard or soft, representing a trade off between
<L3top>  reliability and performance, though XFS will only allow hard guarantees if the underlying storage subsystem supports it. This facility is most used by real-time applications, such as video-streaming.
<sergey> me again...  Any way to look youtube fullscreen and work on other monitor?
<ryzzan> ActionParsnip: i have this warning, telling me that "networg is down"
<ActionParsnip> L3top: nice, good paste dude. Thanks :)
<fairuz_> I don't see any grub.cfg in the /media/myusb/boot/grub/ . Should I just create one myself?
<ryzzan> ActionParsnip: Network is down
<ryzzan> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ryzzan>   File "/usr/bin/blueman-manager", line 231, in inquiry
<ryzzan>     self.List.DiscoverDevices()
<ryzzan>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/blueman/gui/DeviceList.py", line 445, in DiscoverDevices
<ryzzan>     self.Adapter.StartDiscovery()
<FloodBot1> ryzzan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> dez4rk: This is a question for ##hardware , not #ubuntu
<ryzzan> hello
<dez4rk> Thanks theadmin, didn't realize.
<FireBeard> hey guys, when I listen to radio via Rhythmbox, it sounds like a broken MP3 [glitches and things]
<shivam7074> i m clickin on  songs in playlist in bansee but they rnt playin
<FireBeard> guys?
<ryzzan> hello
<FireBeard> it's driving me insane
<forever2432> FireBeard: did you upgrade or install a audio driver recently?
<FireBeard> no
<P1rate> Hello!
<FireBeard> it's been a problem for quite a while
<FireBeard> sometimes it happens, sometimes not
<FireBeard> more, the last few weeks
<FireBeard> it glitches, audio goes away for a tenth of a second or so... :x
<FireBeard> EVERY second, sometimes more per second
<allu2> FireBeard: hum do you have url for the radio station?
<forever2432> FireBeard: there is a system monitor, if you can run it in the background and watch your CPU,Memory while playing music
<FireBeard> I have several where it happens
<theadmin> FireBeard: Do other players work?
<FireBeard> not really no
<FireBeard> sys mon looks quite normal
<MonkeyDust> o/ FireBeard
<geo_> hola
<shivam7074> please any one reply to my asked question!!!
<FireBeard> hey MonkeyDust
<chipotle> any idea which grafx card is better? http://bit.ly/wQFJJH or http://bit.ly/wvxhPv ?
<FireBeard> http://livestreams.omroep.nl/npo/mp3/3fm-bb.pls that's one where it happens
<FireBeard> but I don't think it's the fault of the webradio
<MonkeyDust> chipotle  "better" depends on what you do with it
<forever2432> FireBeard: sorry whats your audio hardware? spec
<FireBeard> Audigy ZS 2
<westernanalog> when i open firefox the whole screen flicker black. also when loading webpages
<FireBeard> euh, Audigy 2 ZS that is,
<FireBeard> it's a fine card
<chipotle> MonkeyDust: htpc
<westernanalog> any one got an idea what cause tis?
<usuario> need a lift, hey, any programmer to help me here, please <- instert coin here
<FireBeard> it doesnt happen in Audacious, but I hate Audacious :\
<forever2432> FireBeard: great card, we need to find out if its a software or hardware fault, have you got internal sound? onboard
<FireBeard> it's software
<FireBeard> Audacious works
<forever2432> FireBeard: if Audacious works then its a neither a hardware nor software driver but a config fault
<FireBeard> forever2432: yea, it must be damn Rhythembox
<FireBeard> that's sad, because I like it
<FireBeard> strange thing is, it doesn't happen ALL the time
<micahcavaleri> I have a stupid newbie question.  I am trying to learn how to use git and gitosis.  Where do I get my server name from?!
<FireBeard> you never use anything ending with ~tosis man
<FireBeard> really
<forever2432> FireBeard: yea it is a pitty, great card for gaming
<FireBeard> it's a great card allround
<FireBeard> Rhythembox just decided to be a bitch
<micahcavaleri> anyone? gitosis? (I will freshen my breath)
<forever2432> FireBeard: its prob a bug that will be sorted hopefully soon
<FireBeard> forever2432: it's been happening on and off for a few months now
<FireBeard> I'm too lazy to submit it to Launchpad, besides, my English is way too poor to do that
<forever2432> FireBeard: it could'nt maybe be the getting hot, maybe stick a fan on it for testing
<L3top> micahcavaleri: most of us who use git set it up and dont think about it again. This is not really an ubuntu related question, so you may not get a reply unless it is fresh in someones head.
<FireBeard> why wouldn't that be a problem with Audacious then?
<FireBeard> my pc is vented fine
<FireBeard> 1 intake, 2 outtake
<FireBeard> [bigtower]
<FireBeard> thanks for all the suggestions tho :)
<FireBeard> I guess I'll have to live with Audacious for a while
<forever2432> FireBeard: a thumb suck, maybe Audacious doesnt use a default config for sound but its own
<FireBeard> could be
<FireBeard> I can't be arsed to check if it's hot now tho
<FireBeard> but, I will check it out later, thanks
<forever2432> FireBeard: ok cool hope you get it sorted
<FireBeard> yea, me too
<FireBeard> it's irritating
<Jazo> I cant make work my irc services. error : ./services: Exec format error. Binary file not executable.
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: chmod +x ./services
<Jazo> ActionParsnip i wrote notghing happened
<Amoz> Jazo, sounds like a corrupt file or something
<Jazo> what should i do?
<FireBeard> forever2432: thanks again man :)
<Amoz> Jazo, what you get from typing "file services"
<forever2432> FireBeard: cool man :)
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: it won't. Try running the file now
<Jazo> Amoz services: ELF 64-bit LSB
<Jazo> ActionParsnip same error
<administrator> hej
<Amoz> Jazo, what kind of file is it?
<uykusuz> hello tigers, I fixed destabilized compiz by restarting it, but now i have to put it on somewhere to have it on every system starts, what should i write and where please?
<Guest15982> elo
<zykotic10> Jazo: what is the output of "uname -m"?
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: chmod a+x ./services
<forever2432> Jazo: chmod -R 777 ./services
<Jazo> -»> ActionParsnip -»>  same error
<Jazo> forever2432 same
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: why recursive? Its a file...
<Jazo> zykotic10 %uname -m
<Jazo> amd64
<zykotic10> Jazo: ok, just checkin'
<Jazo> help plz
<Amoz> Jazo, what kind of file is it?
<forever2432> Jazo: i agree with ActionParsnip: sounds corrupt
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: what filesystem is the file stored on?
<Jazo> it's .conf file
<Amoz> Jazo, you sure?
<Amoz> Jazo, sounds like it should be a binary executable file
<forever2432> ActionParsnip: is'nt ./ usually a dir
<Amoz> but seems to be corrupt
<Jazo> i dont exactly sure but i cant make it work
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: conf files configure apps and are not apps themselves. The ELF64 from earlier means it is an app, so not a conf
<zykotic10> forever2432: ./ means = from this location
<nszeek> Hey guys, I am trying to make a fresh 11.10 install but I am getting stuck on the kernel loading from the installation media (firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 008f1300b8820c00, S400) and it doesn't do anything after that line. Any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> Forever: ./  just tells the interpreter to use pwd instead of $PATH
<Jazo> ActionParsnip what should i do?
<Jazo> what s wrong
<forever2432> ActionParsnip: zykotic10: thank you for explaining :)
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: is it stored on a usb storage formatted ntf
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: *ntfs
<Jazo> yes
<capecarnation> join #pinguyos
<crunchbang> Word
<zykotic10> Jazo: FYI you can't use chmod/chown on FAT/NTFS partitions
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: that's why then. Ntfs cannot hold Linux permissions. You will need to either copy the file to a Linux filesystem, or remount the whole ntfs partition as executable
<crunchbang> anyone know a good barebones distro with nasm and c?
<capecarnation> anyone care to post their ideal partition structure?  i would like to set up the hard drive so that i can update the system without losing personal stuff, and to be able to try out new linux distros in a separate partition.
<pottofenian> potato fenian suck my potato balls
<ssta> capecarnation: I usually just have /home separate and everything else in one.  I use virtualbox for trying stuff out
<Amoz> capecarnation, install / on one partition, and /home on another
<brbsoup> oh halo thar
<ActionParsnip> crunchbang: install ubuntu minimal, then install openbox and slim. Then the things you named. Will be as tight as it gets
<Amoz> brbsoup, hai
<P1rate> If you want to try new stuff you might want to look into lives cd's/usb
<Amoz> capecarnation, just leave some unpartitioned space on the drive
<brbsoup> doesnt ubuntu feed off hard work of debian developers
<pottofenian> fuck off you fenian fat fucker go and go and die in the terroist attack like ur mum
<capecarnation> brbsoup, trolling?
<Amoz> brbsoup, that's what open source is all about
<indranil> Which is   the     best driver for broadcom BCM43225?
<brbsoup> google
<capecarnation> i can't believe pottofenian would say something like that :/
<ActionParsnip> capecarnation: just have 10gb per distro with one partition from swap and one for user data which all the distros will use
<indranil> ?
<oCean> brbsoup: do you have an actual support question? This is not the discussion channel
<fairuz_> theadmin: My ubuntu stick with 11.04 and 11.10 works. Thanks a lot.
<zykotic10> capecarnation: ignore the trolls, commending means they've accomplished there goal - to disrupt the channel
<theadmin> fairuz_: np
<brbsoup> wheres discussion channel my only question sorry
<indranil> anyone?
<capecarnation> zykotic10, okay, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | indranil
<ubottu> indranil: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pangolin> brbsoup: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> brbsoup: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic, but !coc and !guidelines apply there as well
<brbsoup> kthxbai
<P1rate> zykotic10: dont feed the troll let it burst into fire? :P
<indranil> thanks people
<crunchbang> bar
<Jazo> fukk
<LjL> Jazo: no need for that.
<Jazo> sorry
<Jazo> its not working..
<ActionParsnip> Details please
<zykotic10> Jazo: what did you say was the output of "uname -m" again?
<Jazo> zykotic10 amd64
<zykotic10> Jazo: i don't think so...
<Jazo> could be something wrong with conf file?
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: the file is stored on ntfs so needs mounting differently
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: that's certainly an issue as well!  but amd64 isn't a valid output from "uname -m"
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: the file isn't executable. Its nothing to do with any other file
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: hmm
<pow4h>  I have int fd=rb->open("/myfile",O_RDONLY);   char array[10];   rb->read(fd,array,1);   rb->splashf(100,"%d",fd);   rb->splashf(100,"%d",array[0]);.   Is char array[10]; the only line of code responsible for displaying the data file's bits as characters?
<Jazo> ActionParsnip it was working
<Jazo> not it s not
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<frezz22> hola
<Jazo> ActionParsnip lsb_release: Command not found.
<frezz22> quiero saber si hay canales espanol por aqui
<Pici> !es | frezz22
<ubottu> frezz22: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frezz22> gracias
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: and the output of: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Jazo> cat: /etc/lsb-release: No such file or directory
<zykotic10> Jazo: what gnu/linux distro are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: you aren't using ubuntu
<Jazo> FreeBSD
<zykotic10> lol
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: in ubuntu BOTH those commands would succeed
<forever2432> jeez
<aeon-ltd> it appears the problem has been solved
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: perhaps amd64 is valid for FreeBSD's "uname -m" ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: then why are you asking for bsd support in an ubuntu Linux channel
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: nice
<Jazo> is there a channel for frebsd ?
<Pici> Jazo: ##freebsd
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: no, this is #ubuntu
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: iv fully updated / upgraded the del530, also after this did a dist-upgrade so the new kernels were installed, and double checked the notebook bios for the wireless switch. Iv disabled the switch to let the wifi be always on, but yet still i have no wireless
<dtcrshr> any clues?
<Jazo> cant u help?
<Pici> Jazo: no. This channel is for Ubuntu only.
<ActionParsnip> Jazo: bsd is offtopic here
<DJones> Jazo: http://wiki.freebsd.org/IrcChannels
<macmartine> I have cron jobs that are chrooted (by default by ISPConfig). They aren't getting run due to permissions. So what do I need to do to give it the proper permissions?
<Jazo> thanks
<forever2432> Jazo: or just install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: run:   dmesg | less    and read the boot, see how the kernel sets up the wifi
<Jazo> forever2432 how?
<forever2432>  Jazo: download an iso or order a cd for install
<dtcrshr> can i concatenate dmesg | less | grep broadcom? (iv tryed wireless, wi-fi, wifi, bcm4311, etc...)
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   I've been forced to learn a whole lot about broadcom wifi installation.  Can I help?
<zykotic10> dtcrshr: you should probably be using "grep -i .." for case insenstive searching
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: iv oppened the aditional drivers, theres the wireless broadcom sta installed, but yet still it wont work
<dtcrshr> CFHowlett: oh please! im struggling for some time now
<dtcrshr> im on a dell latitude d530
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   and the wifi version?
<dtcrshr> lspci gives me bcm4311
<dtcrshr> 802.11a/b/g rev 01
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   wait 1
<dtcrshr> ok
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: dmesg | egrep -i 'wireless|8024|broad'
<ActionParsnip> Ok change 8024 to 802
<alaing> how do I save a file in vim?
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   ubuntu version
<Pici> alaing: :w
<theadmin> alaing: :w (:write)
<alaing> so :qw?
<dtcrshr> CFHowlett: 11.10, downloaded yesterday morning
<theadmin> alaing: :wq
<dtcrshr> fully updated / upgraded
<alaing> makes sense thank you
<dtcrshr> on the wired connection
<oCean> alaing: :x is save+quit also
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   "by the numbers" i.e. step by step using this tutorial:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<alaing> oCean: thanks but i think :wq is easier to remember write and quit
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   by my reading you should use the STA Internet Access method.
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: if you run: dmesg | grep -i firm    do you get a few lines about missing firmware?
<dtcrshr> im removing the sta from the aditional drivers, just in case
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   let's NOT change the proven method just yet...
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: i get two errord, firmware bug
<dtcrshr> one about the acpi / bios query ignores
<dtcrshr> and other about acpi video bus duplicated, please try module parameter bla bla bla
<dtcrshr> nothing about wireless
<dtcrshr> ill try the CFHowlett steps, just a momemt
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: ok, if you run:   sudo iwlist scan     do you see access points?
<dtcrshr> no, i have only lo and eth0
<dtcrshr> none scanning suported
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<miller_ss> hey guys
<CFHowlett> miller_ss   greetings
<miller_ss> is it ok to use ubuntu server 32bit on developement?
<miller_ss> and deploying thing on 64bit server?
<CFHowlett> miller_ss   64 will run 32 IIRC but not the inverse.
<miller_ss> yah i know that
<Kircle> Guys what panel applet sensor can I use to monitor my CPU's temp? I tried several ones but they didn't appear to reconise my CPU (Intel core i5).
<zykotic10> miller_ss: you "may" run into unexpected issues developing on 32bit and deploying on 64bit.  Why not have them the same?  good luck.
<SpiderFred> hi just the quick question: Did girls in the past, like middle ages had menstruation as often as do girls today?
<oCean> SpiderFred: wrong channel
<miller_ss> zykotic10, thanks. just asking. haven't tried yet.
<SpiderFred> oCean: I was looking for channel about menstuation but I didnt find one
<CFHowlett> SpiderFred   go to goole.
<CFHowlett> SpiderFred   go to google
<forever2432> SpiderFred: this is'nt the channel about your girlfriend!
<oCean> SpiderFred: for help with the network, /join #freenode channel, you can use /msg alis list  *search*  to search for channels. This channel is for Ubuntu tech support only
<prapto> testing chat
<SpiderFred> ok bye
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i need to make a script to connect via ssh to my remote server, dump my database and close the connection and finally end the script. However when i run the script i can see that i am connected to my ssh server but i need to type all the rest to dump the database and close the connection. There is obviously something i need to add to the script to execute all commands. Can anyone help?
<miller_ss> naftilos76, connect to ssh, dump your data, zip it, download... not easier option?
<naftilos76> miller_ss: i need that in a script. Can you help?
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, what for? what is the final goal?
<LarsN> how would I go about determining which version of mesa is installed on my linux system?
<LarsN> or, do you know off hand which version is likely to be included in 12.04
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, you want to retrieve the dumped db zt home, correct?
<ActionParsnip> LarsN: dpkg -l | grep mesa
<CFHowlett> !precise|naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: i need to put the script into cron and dump my file everyday or whenever i want
<LarsN> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<_Marcus> CFHowlett: I think you sent that to wrong person
<ActionParsnip> LarsN: check packages.ubuntu.com
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: do i need to elaborate more on that?
<_Marcus> CFHowlett: He didn't say anything about Percise at all, I doubt he is even using it.
<CFHowlett> _Marcus   quite possible -
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, no. the first sentence was not that elaborate, now we know what you want to do
<alaing> to copy a file to the current direct is it simply cp /foo/foo.php?
 * dtcrshr cryes for his lack of success
<zykotic10> alaing: you need a . for current directory so "cp /foo/foo.php ."
<indranil> I'm trying to install broadcom drivers for  43225        when I   activate    them in additional drivers  I get this
<indranil> "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<indranil> http://pastebin.com/zfCd6erX
<indranil> paste of that log
<LarsN> CFHowlett: the answer btw is 8.0.0
<dtcrshr> CFHowlett: well, as the guide you sent me, iv followed the guides for the STA drivers. first iv went online via cable connection, and via synaptic iv reinstalled the bcmwl-kernel-source as told. after i was able to enable the sta driver via the aditional ones, it gets active ok, rebooted, still active, but i have no wireless
<alaing> zykotic10: thank you I thought something wasn't quiet right. can i use a relative path from the current directory?
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: A script obviously behaves differently than a konsole prompt. Do you know what i need to add to the code to make all commands after the "ssh bla bla bla my_server" ?
<indranil> hope someone kind enough would help
<zykotic10> alaing: well yes, actually . is a relative path
<dtcrshr> is there any other way i can go / troubleshoot?
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: i meant  make the rest of the commands execute
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, if you can wait I may be able to retrieve something I put in place on a server to do exactly what you want to do
<indranil> I  tried reinstalling bcmwl kernel source
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, just need time to search for it
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   see the modprobe section - had the same thing happen to me.
<indranil> and restarting
<naftilos76> i do something similar with ftp command via script
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   specifically step 3 sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb sl && sudo modprobe wl
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: what makes the difference is that at the end of the first line i have to add "<< EOT" and also at the last line of the code
<CFHowlett> indranil   broadcom 43225??
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: if i do not add the "<< EOT" only the first line executes
<indranil> yes CFHowlett
<Ebron> Any suggestions on good resources for securing ubuntu with services, and also some good resources for intrusion detection and handling?
<_Marcus> How do I create a new partition with cfdisk or fdisk?
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   btw, last time I fixed this, I performed the STA no internet access method - worked out of the box.  Go figure
<naftilos76> i tried the same with ssh but it doesn't work
<CFHowlett> indranil   run the command and the end and report the BCM####   lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<CFHowlett> indranil   lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<indranil> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1692] (rev 01)
<indranil> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01)
<indranil> ind
<FloodBot1> indranil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtcrshr> CFHowlett: yeah... bizzarre. ill give it a shot also
<indranil> Sorry
<BigNuke> that's a bot indranil ;)
<indranil> I know I am telling sorry to  people
<dtcrshr> well, after the modprobe commands Iv waited a little but yet still isnt working. ill try the offline sta method anyway
<CFHowlett> indranil   OK, I haven't done your exact chip, but I've used the method that works.  2 questions: what version of ubuntu and does the computer currently online via hardwire?
<indranil> I'm  actually using mint 12.                       And lan to  connect to net
<indranil> ubuntu oneiric it is
<theadmin> indranil: Mint isn't supported here.
<saml> with upstart, I want to do script python foo.py & python foo.bar  end script
<indranil> I hope you can support the part general to ubuntu
<saml> shold I use expect fork?
<zykotic10> !mint | indranil
<ubottu> indranil: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<indranil> That chan is useless tbh.
<CFHowlett> indranil   without going all into it, this is what you want:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: i think i got it please do not bother
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, ok
<indranil> I was  installing the driver reading that page CFHowlett
<indranil> That's when I got this error
<indranil> http://pastebin.com/zfCd6erX
<indranil> paste bin of log
<oversight> test
<CFHowlett> indranil   look close.  ALL the wifi drivers are blacklisted.  ALL ...
<theadmin> indranil: Mint does changes that neither the Ubuntu team, nor people here, are aware of. This is the reason this channel doesn't offer Mint support.
<mish-> Can anyone tell me why the "Ubuntu Server 11.10 ISO" works perfectly, yet the "mini.iso" (Minimal Install) leaves the system unable to boot off LVM based partitions. I've managed to fix this, but I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas why the two installs methods differ?
<UnknownFearNG> Hello all. I installed openssh-server on my computer but I cannot ssh into it from my Android phone
<indranil> I wasnt sure which ones to remove from blaclist
<indranil> okay  theadmin
<indranil> I get it
<indranil> I thought it was more of a general hardware issue
<guntbert> !enter | indranil
<ubottu> indranil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theadmin> indranil: Therefore, please join the Mint support channel. Even if it is a general Ubuntu issue, the channel likely will be unable to help you because of the Mint's changes.
<Subject1ne> how do i switch window in irssi ?
<indranil> Okay   fine.        Thanks.
<indranil> Thanks CFHowlett
<zykotic10> Subject1ne: alt+arrow or alt+NUMBER
<indranil> Bye
<Subject1ne> ah thanx
<CFHowlett> indranil  goodl luck
<ady> how can i fix mouse?? i need driver to work propretly?
<atpa8a> hello
<guntbert> UnknownFearNG: can you ping your server from the phone? can you ssh into your server from the server itself? Can you test from another computer?
<atpa8a> which dpkg creates the admin group?..
<Sami345> My Ubuntu Software Center just broke :(
<Sami345> http://i.servut.us/i/Screenshot_at_20120229_224952.png
<_Marcus> How do I create a new partition with cfdisk or fdisk?
<UnknownFearNG> guntbert: I can ping the server from the phone as well as ssh into the server from the server itself. I have not tried a test from another computer. I will do that now and get back to you
<zykotic10> _Marcus: "fdisk /device" then "n" to create a new parition
<CFHowlett> _Marcus   see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<_Marcus> Does the device have to exist for me to use it?
<zykotic10> _Marcus: of course, you can't partition "nothing"
<forever2432>  _Marcus: just check fdisk -l
<Sami345> I was trying to install google chrome. It said internal error. I ran sudo apt-get install -f. It installed two packages. Now my software center looks like this http://i.servut.us/i/Screenshot_at_20120229_224952.png
<bastidrazor> Sami345: stop that.
<CFHowlett> Sami345   stop it.
<Sami345> What I should stop?
<crizzy> lol
<crizzy> bot failure
<_Marcus> zykotic10: How do I see my main partition, then?
<zykotic10> _Marcus: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Jak2000> i am installed Ubuntu Desktop and want create a Command for can access the TERMINAL, ask me wich command is for run the terminal? any advice?
<CFHowlett> Ignore user example: /ignore sami345
<Sami345> CFHowlett, Well you're a nice person/bot... :D
<_Marcus> Jak2000: Which command is to run the terminal? What?
<_Marcus> zykotic10: is it the one with the most blocks?
<forever2432>  _Marcus:  run "fdisk -l" to list the attached media
<Jak2000> _Marcus...
<zykotic10> _Marcus: i can't possibly know, it's your computer...
<UnknownFearNG> guntbert: I can infact ssh into my Ubuntu server from a different computer
<Jak2000> what is the command, for run the terminal?
<bastidrazor> Jak2000: gnome-terminal ?
<zykotic10> forever2432: fyi you need "sudo fdisk -l" in order to see anything
<Oer> Jak2000, ctrl + alt + T
<forever2432> zykotic10: sorry i usually use sudo -s first
<forever2432> zykotic10:  you could "sudo -s && fdisk -l"
<guntbert> UnknownFearNG: ok, that eliminates a few possibilities :-/  - at the moment I tend to see the phone as the culprit - or did you set any firewall rules on your server that might prevent the phone from connectiong?
<zykotic10> forever2432: did you try your suggestion?  i doubt it would work like that... i can't test, no sudo here.
<UnknownFearNG> guntbert: iptables is blank; nothing there that I would presume is the cause
<forever2432> zykotic10: true back to basics "sudo fdisk -l"
<guntbert> UnknownFearNG: next test: do you have any other ssh-server available?
<UnknownFearNG> guntbert: No, I only have Ubuntu
<guntbert> UnknownFearNG: we are getting rather off topic here - please join me in ##networking for the next steps
<UnknownFearNG> guntbert: OK
<fairuz_> I just setup a machine to be a cache server using apt-cacher. Can I fill up the cache using a 10.04 liveCD on another machine, by upgrading it to 11.10?
<dfdfdf> What is the best email client for ubuntu with exchange (BPOS) support?
<Zal> UnknownFearNG, is your phone connected to the same network as your server?
<UnknownFearNG> Zal: Yes
<forever2432> dfdfdf: I've run through most of them and found Evolution to have the most features
<zykotic10> dfdfdf: i wouldn't consider exchange "email" but i know what you mean.  to my knowledge, Evolution is probably your best bet.  good luck.
<dfdfdf> Yeah, it is how things are setup and some people use ubuntu for some specific programs :) I figured Evolution was the best....I heard Thunderbird with devmail installed may also work.
<niko-nojo> Hi there - is it possible to create a keyboard shortcut to get two windows to snap - one left and one right ? I managed to find a little app in ubuntu to do this but I can't remember its name. Not found much on Google. I know you can manually drag a window left or right. Any idea ?
<Zal> plain thunderbird works for me. Kmail 4.5.5 did not
<haylo> ubuntu keeps saying that i t wants to put me in low graphics mode. I do not need this prompt. i need to go straight to a shell and then start x with startx. What am i missing here ? i have removed gdm and [sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove]. i even added .xinitrc to root and home with exec openbox-session? agian what am i missing here? any advice?
<theadmin> niko-nojo: It's there by default. Super + right arrow or super + left arrow. Super + app to maximize.
<theadmin> s/app/up/
<zykotic10> haylo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<haylo> 11.04
<forever2432> dfdfdf: I had some trouble with certificates in Thunderbird
<Ardalrian> ö
<dfdfdf> Ah :(
<niko-nojo> @theadmin -  Super ?
<zykotic10> !text | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bastidrazor> haylo: add 'text' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=  line in /etc/default/grub
<_Marcus> Is it possible to format the device that I am on in Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> haylo: after saving the file do a sudo update-grub
<haylo> thanks zykotic10 and bastidrazor :) !!
<bastidrazor> oh, i missed the factoid
<theadmin> niko-nojo: Yes, the Super key on your keyboard. It's "Cmd" on Macs and "Windows logo thingy key" on most keyboards
<nopf> _Marcus: why should that be possible?
<zykotic10> _Marcus: the answer is no
<zykotic10> _Marcus: try LiveCD/USB instead
<niko-nojo> theadmin - nothing happens
<theadmin> niko-nojo: Hm, are you using the full session or "Ubuntu 2D"?
<niko-nojo> theadmin - using kubuntu
<theadmin> niko-nojo: Ah.
<uictamale> dfdfdf: I'd suggest outlook through Wine
<theadmin> niko-nojo: Hm, give me a second
<dfdfdf> Oh yeah! Good call!
<dfdfdf> I didn't think about that.
<theadmin> niko-nojo: Go to: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> KDE Component: KWin -> Quick Tile Windows to the Left/Right and you can configure the shortcuts there
<forever2432> uictamale:  outlook through wine is really unstable, is yours working correctly?
<bluefrog_> naftilos76, you got it working?
<niko-nojo> theadmin - is there a way to get a window to go left and a window to go right with one keyboard shortcut
<tommylommykins> I installed ubuntu on a machine with an ATI/AMD 5-series graphics card.
<tommylommykins> Then I installed FGLRX, and it failed to reboot
<tommylommykins> Can anyone confirm this is expected
<tommylommykins> Because FGLRX + 5 series cards is still broken?
<tommylommykins> ohwait, it did boot, just took extra long...
<godofwar> unity panel disappeared after cinnamon installation, any ideas anyone?
<naftilos76> bluefrog_: more or less
<naftilos76> thanks
<Canadian1296> Where would you suggest I start, to figure out how to set up a mail server?
<zykotic10> godofwar: Cinnamon is not an available package on ubuntu, and is thus offtopic.
<CFHowlett> Canadian1296   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers#Mail.2C_Groupware.2C_and_Chat_Servers
<kwikness> has anyone disabled the ubuntu startup sound?
<Canadian1296> CFHowlett: Thanks
<theadmin> kwikness: That's a simple one: go to "Startup Applications" and unmark "GNOME Startup sound"
<Naggu> I have WoW game copied to external hard disk. Now that my laptop is ubuntu only, how can I play WoW from this folder without downloading again through wine.
<kwikness> naggu, reinstall windoze
<godofwar> Naggu: VM works awesome
<zykotic10> godofwar: for games?  you must be kidding.
<theadmin> Naggu: Windows software is not supported here. To install Wine, follow the instructions at http://winehq.org . To get support with Windows apps, visit http://appdb.winehq.org or /join #winehq
<Naggu> playing in VM seems slow
<skorket> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10, 3.0.0-15-generic.  I have noticed in the past few days that my computer freezes when I connect an arduino through the USB for a sufficient amount of time.  I have music playing through mplayer and when the computer freezes, mplayer is still running but no mouse input and no keyboard input are allowed and the screen stops updating.  Any suggestions on how to fix this or even debug the problem?
<godofwar> zykotic10: not with a rig like mine.  I VM windows 7 and run BF3 and Skyrim full graphics
<Naggu> I mean, I saw many thread people playing WoW in ubuntu but they all downloaded it
<CFHowlett> godofwar   reinstall window$?  I think not...
<Naggu> I got only 4gb ram duh
<saquib> k
<godofwar> CFHowlett: would you like a picture or video
<olala22000> hi good evening
<CFHowlett> godofwar   no thank you.
<CFHowlett> olala22000   greetings
<godofwar> I also VM winXP to run some old Cobol software
<godofwar> CFHowlett: lol
<CharminTheMoose> Quick question, why does 'su' not have the SUID bit set by default on 11.04? su - otheruser returns 'Authentication failure' without it.
<guntbert> !sudo | CharminTheMoose
<ubottu> CharminTheMoose: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mehmet> Hello, how come i have packages from natty when i have oneiric? http://pastebin.com/pCsH6m9a
<guntbert> CharlieSu: you don't use su, use sudo
<CharminTheMoose> guntbert, I'm aware of that, but that doesn't answer my question.
<LjL> guntbert: to switch to another user "su" would be appropriate, though. and it should be SUID root
<guntbert> LjL: ack
<dbugger> Im using Oneiric and when I start skype, the icon doesnt appear anymore up next to the clock. I cant recover it anymore when I minimize it. Is there a fix for this?
<FishErr> http://happy-coding.com/install-sun-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/  - I try install sun java to 10.04 , but "Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.".  I have added source to sources list and uptate, but it did not change anything.
<mehmet> i don't know how i ended up with natty packages in oneiric, but i'd like to be able to do that on another computer too
<mehmet> FishErr: sun jdk was removed in 11.10
<FishErr> 10.04
<mehmet> oh
<CharminTheMoose> I mean, from a security pov.. if the default root account is locked, how does 'su' present any more of a security risk of needing the user you're switching to's password, vs just doing 'sudo su - otheruser' and gaining instant access?
<CFHowlett> dbugger   skype for linux is @ beta and will likely be forever.  Expect more issues with each ubuntu upgrade...
<mehmet> FishErr: you might have restricted / extras disabled in your sources.list
<Naggu> ya that sucks
<urfr332gO> dbugger, does it ever show in the unity bar on the left?
<dbugger> CFHowlett, but it worked before in Natty.
<dbugger> urfr332gO, yes it does
<bluefrog_> CharlieSu, maybe just a bug in your puter. I don't have a 11.04 on hand, but it works in 10.10 and 11.10
<urfr332gO> dbugger, right click it and save it to that panel to always shows, to start with maybe at least to have access to it.
<bluefrog_> CharminTheMoose, , maybe just a bug in your puter. I don't have a 11.04 on hand, but it works in 10.10 and 11.10
<CharlieSu> guntbert: lol..  was that meant for me?
 * CharlieSu not CharminTheMoose 
 * CharminTheMoose chucks his computer out the window
<guntbert> CharlieSu: no, sorry, I only mistabbed :)
<CharminTheMoose> yes, you're right bluefrog_!
<CharminTheMoose> Was looking at this debootstrap install of 11.04. :P
<dbugger> urfr332gO, the problem is that I minimize it always with ALT+f4. And then the unity panel wont maximize it back
<P1rate> Hello :)
<sharpK> so XBMC froze and I can't access unity, issues a kill (through ssh), but everything is stuck, tried "unity" (still stuck). am I missing out on a command here?
<L3top> dbugger: alt f4 does not minimize, it closes.
<dbugger> L3top, yeah, But in skype, it doesnt
<L3top> ah
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> just looked up and saw that
<dbugger> I know :)
<urfr332gO> dbugger, there appears to be problems with skype in general with the unity desktop, you might try gnome 3
<prower> hello :> i've asked about this before so forgive me...but since 10.04 on my system, if i plug in a usb mass storage device (i.e. hard drive, thumb drive), then plug in _another_ one at the same time, i get all sorts of usb errors and both devices potentially become corrupted :< usually requiring a reboot...anyone have a guess as to what might be going on?  the hardware itself seems perfectly fine
<CharlieSu> sharpK: restart?
<CharlieSu> prower: get the output from dmesg so we can see what it may be
<dbugger> urfr332gO, I dont want to change my whole desktop system to get skype working :(
<sharpK> CharlieSu: restarting the whole machine is not much of a solution to me, I guess, because it happens too often that xbmc will freeze. was trying to figure out a way to properly terminate unity and restart it...?
<urfr332gO> dbugger, you may have to. :)
<prower> CharlieSu: Alright...that is very likely going to crash my system but I can try to make a log of it as quickly as possible :> Just one minute
<CharlieSu> sharpK: get the output of 'pstree' so we can see what processes are still running.
<urfr332gO> dbugger, skpye is not exactly pro open source I'm surprised it is usable at all to be honest.
<CFHowlett> dbugger   skype is now owned by microsoft.  expect no further linux support.
<dbugger> CFHowlett,  urfr332gO, it has been working all right in skype the last 5 years...
<dbugger> in Ubuntu*
<urfr332gO> dbugger, with another desktop.
<CFHowlett> dbugger   things change...
<mrdeb> hi
<dbugger> but natty also used Unity and it worked all right
<dbugger> there should be some sort of fix
<mrdeb> is unity broken
<urfr332gO> mrdeb, no just changing.
<prower> CharlieSu: So far so good :P The crash occurs when I try to move a file on or off the thumb drive, giving it a try now
<mrdeb> huh what is wrong
<mrdeb> should i dl 1204 now
<CharlieSu> prower: get a list of all of the mountpoints as well
<CharlieSu> prower: if you're automounting then anything could be happening
<CFHowlett> mrdeb   12.04 is still in alpha ...
<urfr332gO> mrdeb, 12.04 is #ubuntu+1 ask this is support not what should I do.
<mrdeb> i know that
<AcidRain> RTL8111/8168B drops connection roughly once every 2 days and fails to reconnect. does anyone have any suggestion on how to fix this or a work around? its wired
<prower> CharlieSu: Oh yes, it's the automounting that's blowing up i believe...the drives disappear, get remounted, disappear, etc. until the whole system craps out
<CharlieSu> prower: yeah more than likely that is the issue..
<prower> CharlieSu: Hmm...so perhaps the best thing to do would be to do the /etc/fstab entries for them myself? oddly enough this isn't an issue in any other distro i've tried...even fedora, and everything is an issue in that ;>
<CharlieSu> prower: that would be the immediate fix..  but i'd still try to figure out what the issue was if it were me..  just so that i knew..
<Canadian1296> How do I clean up from a failed "make install"?
<urfr332gO> AcidRain, If it was me I would buy a cheap usb wireless if that is what you use, and a cheap ether usb I got one for 5$, that all work out of the box.
<prower> Charlie: Yeah, I'd like to know myself...and why it's just ubuntu specifically, since that release onward :/ 11.10 has been flawless for me otherwise
<CharlieSu>  Canadian1296: clean up artifacts that were put on your system?  Or just the build env?  'make clean' for the latter.
<AcidRain> urfr332gO: what type of eth card did you buy? i want the same one you got if it works great
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: As in I ran 'make install' and it compiled a lot of files then failed on one
<squircle> hi everyone, I had a crash and lost my boot partition. I've managed to recover everything except the kernel, initrd etc. in /boot; how can I re-install everything I need for my system to boot? (ubuntu 10.04)
<urfr332gO> AcidRain, a cheap no name off of amazon hold on I will see if I can find it
<Canadian1296> squircle: You should be able to boot from a livecd and copy over what you need.
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: generally 'make' will do the compilation and 'make install' will put the compiled software on your system..
<javierf_> Hi. I need to be using superuser continously in ubuntu 11.10, so when I'm using chrome, it's as superuser. Is that possible?
<squircle> Canadian1296: awesome, thanks.
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: this is why you should always supply a prefix on your ./configure command so that you can specifiy where these files go
<macmartine> I have a cron job running under a chrooted user. It's not getting run so I'm trying to find something in a log but coming up with nothing. Any ideas?
<urfr332gO> AcidRain, not a card a usb
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: Without thinking I ran "make install" without "make" first. Does that mean since it failed during compiling it hasn't installed yet?
<AcidRain> hmmm
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: yeah you're good..  just run everything again
<AcidRain> urfr332gO: i think i have a usb that can connect to my bridge and to the ubuntu box. let me see if i can find it
<prower> CharlieSu: Hmm...seems to have stalled on copying a 600MB file to the usb thumb drive, but so far no errors in dmesg :/
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: use ./configure --prefix=/usr/local   && make && sudo make install
<CharlieSu> prower: what is the filesystem on the thumb drive?
<prower> CharlieSu: nautilus lists it as msdos, so most likely fat16?
<wrektjet> how do i connect to an ftp? i used to go to connect to network i believe but on unity im not sure what to do im blanking
<CharlieSu> prower: look on the command line...
<nate_h> is there a way to not have a package restart its services when I install it?
<nate_h> the services are managed via our cluster software
<forever2432>  squircle:	if you don't come right with livecd try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<nate_h> i can't have it restarting if I update it
<urfr332gO> AcidRain, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BL3M3U/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details  just needs a driver for windows it is included.
<nate_h> i found something about adding stuff to /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d with an exit statement
<nate_h> but that screws up other stuff
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: I ran "./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make" (just to be safe :) ) and it finished successfully. Does the prefix on configure affect where make install will put the software?
<BlueWolf> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 - How do I change the mouse courser theme? I have downloaded one.
<squircle> forever2432: I dunno if that uname -r will work... right now, I'm chroot'ed into my ubuntu install booted off a Finnix (debian) disc
<CharlieSu> nate_h: i've looked into this before and found the same thing..  that is a terrible way..  I haven't found a good way to do this yet.
<AcidRain> urfr332gO: that looks pretty nice... so it works out of box for ubuntu?
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: yes.. that is exactly what it does
<KingSphinx> Anyone else having an issue with Skype not using the system cursor theme or sound settings?
<nate_h> CharlieSu, ya because i have other stuff in puppet that fail because the services can't be checked if they are enabled anymore
<forever2432> squircle: true it won't work
<CharlieSu> nate_h: heh..  use Chef instead :)
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: Im compiling atheme for use with ircd-irc2. Will it still install properly?
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: not sure on specifics..  try...
<nate_h> CharlieSu, well the problem is if I want to enable a serivce
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: Alright
<urfr332gO> AcidRain, yeb plug and play lan only not a wireless.
<urfr332gO> yep*
<CharlieSu> nate_h: how does puppet to service checks?  I can specify a command w/ chef
<nate_h> the method puppet uses to check if a service is enabled fails because of the policy-rc.d
<AcidRain> urfr332gO: thanks man. im going to buy this one right now
<nate_h> CharlieSu, invoke-rc.d --query <service> start
<nate_h> then checks return code
<patrunjel> Hi. I once found a tool that would make tty just like a GUI. Not really, actually, you couldn't click stuff, it still was a terminal, but it had all kinds of customization (like the absolute path of the file in the upper part of the screen, and the clock), way more information than you can stuff in PS1. Does anyone happen to know any program that would do this?
<BlueWolf> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 - How do I change the mouse courser theme? I have downloaded one.
<nate_h> CharlieSu, i could hack a fix in by replacing that with like chkconfig or somethig
<urfr332gO> AcidRain, gets kind of hot so warned, I assume it will last a certain amount of time I have only used it periodically.
<CharlieSu> nate_h: sorry man.. Chef does it totally different so i'm not sure i coudl help out
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: I hit an error. A "could not stat es.mo, no such file or directory." how do I clear what had already been installed so I can try again?
<CharlieSu> nate_h: i can tell you that i've looked into the service restart problem before and i never found a good answer
<nate_h> CharlieSu, damn
<nate_h> CharlieSu, is there any way for policy-rc.d to detect which service ?
<nate_h> so it can only act on a single one
<nate_h> instead of all
<CharlieSu> nate_h: not sure
<CharlieSu> Canadian1296: Sorry man.. I've got to get back to coding..
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: Thats alright
<Canadian1296> CharlieSu: Thanks for your help
<BlueWolf> Please can someone help me. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 - How do I change the mouse courser theme? I have downloaded one.
<EvilResistance> !repeat | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlueWolf> EvilResistance: Then Help!
<EvilResistance> BlueWolf, if you read, "if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you"
<KingSphinx> BlueWolf: Extract the cursor folder to either /home/<username>/.icons, or /usr/share/icons if you want it available to all users.
<freeman> salut
<BlueWolf> EvilResistance: So why are you answering?
<BlueWolf> KingSphinx: Simple as that?
<CFHowlett> !fr|freeman
<ubottu> freeman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EvilResistance> BlueWolf: everyone in here is allowed to give you tidbits of advice, like I did with having Ubottu send you the !repeat factoid.  Just because I did that doesnt mean I know the solution to your problem.
<BlueWolf> EvilResistance: I was being sarcastic. But thanks, understood :D
<bis0n> Hello o/
<bis0n> anyone here using an motherboard asus P5K series ?
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  right click on the desktop, choose Theme and then modify (below, right)
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  right click on the desktop, choose Properties, Theme and then modify (below, right)
<nate_h> hey CharlieSu did you check out zg-policy.rc.d
<KingSphinx> BlueWolf: Pretty much. You should then be able to select the cursor theme in the Themes dialog, or whatever it is 10.04 has (I'm a bit out-of-practice with GNOME 2.x since I use 11.10)
<BlueWolf> KingSphinx: Extract the cursor folder to /home/<username>/.icons,  then what after that to get it working?
<acidrain> urfr332gO: i just did a driver downgrade so it should work properly now. if it doesnt, i will resort to your suggestion. ill see how long i can hold a connection.
<KingSphinx> BlueWolf: Go to the Themes dialog (should be in the same place as your desktop background settings), select Customize (or Change, I can't really remember right now), it should appear in the Cursors tab.
<urfr332gO> acidrain, cool that card is notorious for having problems in debian and ubuntu, from a few web hits it seems.
<acidrain> urfr332gO: yeah i did the downgrade to ***68
<BlueWolf> KingSphinx: Ok found it, but why is it that when I move the courser over certain areas it goes back to the old one and then returns to the new one?
<ady> can somebody help me to turn AGP on?
<vacho> guys I want to use grep to write a regex to match all <wp:comment>..</wp:comment> anyoen can help?
<BlueWolf> KingSphinx: Like when I move it on to the desktop it returns to the old one then when I move it onto a program it changes back to the new one
<BlueWolf> ?
<Chipzzz> vacho: xpath provides a better solution if it's available in the language you're using
<ghostnik11> does anyone know why totem browser plugin 3.0.1 never works in ubuntu 11.10
<const_antine> hello, legal question: what are the criminal penalties for software piracy? any jail time?
<CFHowlett> !ot|const_antine
<ubottu> const_antine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<const_antine> thank you
<stephenh> is anyone using bashrc to autoset their screen/xterm title?
<ghostnik11> i am trying to play a wav file in the firefox browser but it can't play it just brings up black screen and then pauses
<KingSphinx> BlueWolf: Are you getting my messages?
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   paste a pic
<zykotic10> stephenh: i'd guess, bashrc wouldn't be the place to set xterm titles, as it's used for non-X related VTs as well.  For "screen" titles, use .screenrc
<BlueWolf> KingSphinx: Here, just this one since I replyed? Or the PM?
<bis0n> ghostnik11, just install vlc plugins for mozilla... :)
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<CFHowlett> PrototypeX29A   greetings
<PrototypeX29A> shouldn't this bug be urgent, considering that it makes it impossible to install current ubuntu to acer notebooks? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740893 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.38-7 completely dims screen on Intel GMA 4500M" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kaiowas> Hi, i've installed Ubuntu on a Mac with a swedish keyboard. Just wondering if someone knows how to get the "at" sign on my keyboard?
<KingSphinx> BlueWolf: The PMs, so that would be a yes.
<ghostnik11> cfhowlett: okay, here it is: http://imagebin.org/201445, bis0n
<urfr332gO> PrototypeX29A, you want top be specific with the hardware I have a acer and everything runs fine.
<ghostnik11> bis0n: by installing vlc plugins for mozilla will it control stuff like streaming media from browser instead of totem
<urfr332gO> to
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: it affects acer aspire 5732Z and at least some other models from that series
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   install shockwave flash addon to firefox
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: ich think all affected notebooks have the same graphics controller
<ghostnik11> bis0n: when i checked the addons in firefox says i have the vlc multimedia plugin (compatible with totem)
<urfr332gO> PrototypeX29A, whic is?
<urfr332gO> whichc
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: http://pastebin.com/cm4AUFf0
<ala> ..
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, i have shockwave flash addon in firefox already, i am able to watch flash videos with audio no problem but I don't have the ability to listen to streaming audio or play any type of audio file using firefox
<ala> ?
<ala> nie ogarniam... ;/
<luffy_mc13> hihi
<luffy_mc13> kann mir jmnd helfen? :)
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: do you know how to push that bug a little bit? usually people get back on my bug reports after 2 years, i don't feel like waiting that much for this one
<PrototypeX29A> luffy_mc13: versuch #ubuntu-de
<luffy_mc13> where is stored the ssh keys under ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   IDK.  Never encountered this before.
<blackarchan> can someone help me ?? on my laptop from 160GB now i have only 123MB????? why?? can i do something??
<CFHowlett> blackarchan   in terninal run df -h
<CFHowlett> *terminal*
<blackarchan> CFHowlett: so i should connect the hdd to my desktop and then run df -h ?
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, well is there a way to have vlc overide totem, because someone suggested using vlc plugin for firefox, but don't see any in firefox addon when i searched and the one i do have says its compatible with totem
<CFHowlett> blackarchan   You're HDD is not connected?
<urfr332gO> PrototypeX29A, seems from a quick read to be a specific kernel, have you tried 11.10?
<Chipzzz> luffy_mc13: ./ssh/known_hosts
<blackarchan> it is connected to laptop
<blackarchan> i didn`t take out
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   now that I think about it, it may be that you need to look at your preferred apps.  Perhaps your sound is being directed directed to the wrong app.
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: i am using 11.10
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, will check that in system settings
<urfr332gO> PrototypeX29A, same acer and it is working?
<CFHowlett> blackarchan   run mount.  mount will list your devices "/dev/sda6" for instance.  Then run df -h on the device.
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: same acer, but it is only working because i applied the workaround given on launchpad
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: but it is not fun
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: basically it is broken right now
<blackarchan> CFHowlett: oke i will do it
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, for default applications, in system info it has for music, banshee, should i change the option to something else?
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   what is your music player?
<urfr332gO> PrototypeX29A, life is not fun welcome to the real world, I had a laptop with a old radeon some releases worked some didn't. Personally I jsu found a distro that did and just moved on.
<blackarchan> df -h /dev/sdd1
<blackarchan> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<blackarchan> udev                  1.9G  4.0K  1.9G   1% /dev
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, banshee, it came with ubuntu 11.10
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   don't change it.
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: i don't feel like installing fedora as a workaround
<hamed> i am trying to record my desktop but cannot connect to xserver how can i make connect to xserver ?
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: but considering that the bug is now known for month and still an issue, i'm afraid i will have too change something :/
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, i think its because i don't have vlc installed, vlc the program because on here: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html it says i  should have it installed and other things from repositories
<urfr332gO> PrototypeX29A, seems like it, fedora is hardly different then ubuntu anyway in a bigger scehma, I run both.
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   also see your firefox preferences>applications>wav audio (mine is set to vlc multimedia plugin)
<bill2012> i've got an ancient laptop (inspiron 3800) that came with hoary hedgehog installed.  it doesn't recognize the floppy drive.  any suggestions for fixing this?
<CFHowlett> bill2012   hoary?!
<CFHowlett> bill2012   replace the computer maybe?
<bill2012> yeah.  i could upgrade but i've never used ubuntu before.
<CFHowlett> bill2012   it's time methinks...
<PrototypeX29A> urfr332gO: maybe it is just a kernel issue which has been fixed aeons ago upstream :)
<bill2012> i just bought the thing, it was cheap, so i'm still feeling my way around.
<bill2012> so what's the best way to upgrade, and to what?
<CFHowlett> bill2012   no problem.  later ubuntus do a better job of hardware identifcation and configuration.
<CFHowlett> bill2012   as it's an "ancient" laptop, install xuubntu or lubuntu
<blackarchan> CFHowlett: whats netx?
<bill2012> ancient, as in dell doesn't even support it anymore!
<CFHowlett> bill2012   no as in those two ubuntu flavors are much better for older/lower specification machines.
<CFHowlett> blackarchan   did you check your ffox preferences?
<blackarchan> what??
<Chipzzz> bill2012: i have an old dell 300mhz machine that runs ubuntu :-)
<bill2012> ah.... i faild to connect your two replies.
<CFHowlett> blackarchan   firefox>Preferences>Applications
<aguitel> this iso file is hybrid image? ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, for wav audio and other audio file in firefox preferences it says this: use windows media player plug-in
<delta70> lista
<bill2012> this one is 600 mhz but i had to go to the legacy part of the dell site to get manuals.
<zykotic10> aguitel: no - hybrid started with 11.10 i believe
<Chipzzz> lol... old Dells never die ;-)
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   didn't you say you installed the VLC multimedia plugin??
<aguitel> zykotic10, ok
<CFHowlett> Chipzzz   think i agree.  my 2001 dell desktop still runs xp/ubuntu
<bill2012> anyhow, i'm off to upgrade-land.  thanks for the info.
<CFHowlett> bill2012   not an upgrade- clean install
<CFHowlett> very different
<urfr332gO> bill2012, how much ram?
<Chipzzz> :-)
<lubek> hi everyone
<lubek> :)
<CFHowlett> Lubgreetings
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, yeah when i checked firefox addon it says vlc multimedia plugin but when i go to preferences i only see to options for the audio codecs, 1 = use banshee as default and 2 = use windows media player plug-in, 3 = use other
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, when i click on use other it doesn't give me any option to choose another program
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   remove/reinstall the vlc add-on.  Also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bill2012> hm. a clean install implies having boot media.  all i have is a floppy drive--which i can't access!
<CFHowlett> bill2012   whoops right.  USB boot supported?
<bill2012> 128 meg ram
<prower> CharlieSu: Hmm...well after a while of messing around I haven't gotten the error to occur again...maybe when i fixed the filesystem on the thumb drive and the usb hard drive it resolved it, or maybe it was fixed in 3.0.0-16
<zykotic10> CFHowlett: i doubt a machine that old could possibly support USB booting (it probably wasn't invented yet)
<bill2012> i don't recall it from the bios screens.
<mrdeb> what is different from typing dir or ls
<Chipzzz> bill2012: does it have a dock in which the floppy can be replaced by a cd drive?
<PrototypeX29A> i remember that there is a possibility to install the latest linux-kernel to ubuntu with ubuntu-packaging, instead of the somewhat outdated ordinary ubuntu-kernel. Anyone remember how?
<CFHowlett> zykotic10   alternatives?  How would he pull of installation?
<zykotic10> mrdeb: dir isn't the right command ;)
<CFHowlett> bill2012   ...or an external driver?
<bill2012> it's got what i think is an external floppy connector but i don't have extra hardware
<mrdeb> it works but with no color
<mrdeb> ls works in color
<zykotic10> CFHowlett: sorry, no suggestions...
<bill2012> is there a way to manually persuade it there's a floppy? (i'm an old unix geek, which mostly translates to linux)
<CFHowlett> bill2012   ancient machine, no easy way to upgrade?  Meh.  Save your time, your hairline - go on craigslist/ebay get a replacement ...
<bill2012> i have hair.  i don't have money1
<bill2012> !
<CFHowlett> bill2012   :)
<Chipzzz> bill2012: is the floppy drive removable?
<CFHowlett> bill2012   as you probably know, hoary (!) is WAY past end-of-life support.
<bill2012> probably, with a screwdriver.
<bill2012> i know--i went to website first.
<Chipzzz> bill2012: will it do a network boot?
<ubi> hi
<CFHowlett> ubi   greetings
<ubi> can i give permalink with my problem
<CFHowlett> ubi   yes with a description of problem ...
<ubi> here goes http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?pid=29095#p29095
<Roasted> I installed Lubuntu-Desktop on my Ubuntu laptop, and now Lubuntu's splash screen is what I see when I boot up. What's the package name for it? I'd like to remove it.
<Guest31119> Hello
<bill2012> no netboot as far as i know.
<CFHowlett> ubi   can you still boot xp?
<ubi> yes
<ubi> im on xp now
<bill2012> ok, the floppy is intended to be removed.  i don't see how but it's got a grip for removing it.
<Chipzzz> bill2012: you usually slide something underneath it to unlock it
<CFHowlett> ubi   is ubuntu still installed?
<CFHowlett> *booting*
<ubi> yes it is , i can access it
<ubi> but its unstable
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, okay went to synaptic and told synaptic to reinstall vlc-mozilla plugin now restarting firefox to see if it will work, or if i can choose to make vlc use wav instead of a windows media player plugin
<bill2012> i'll have to upend the machine for a few minutes and play.  brb.
<Chipzzz> bill2012: if that is the case, you can probably get a cd drive to replace the floppy drive... they're cheap on ebay
<gartral> Roasted: that would be plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo
<CFHowlett> ubi   if ubuntu is there, just reinstall over that partition.
<ubi> but how
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   and the restricted-extras?
<Roasted> gartral, thanks, I JUST found that oo, but when I try to remove it, it wants to remote lubuntu-desktop as well. I don't want to nuke everything, I just want ubuntu as the splash screen...
<BeTTaMax> Hello everyone, I'd like to know which is the right channel for java discussions?
<CFHowlett> ubi   boot your usb stick, install ubuntu, format the / partition
<gartral> Roasted: ahh.. yea
<itaylor57> BeTTaMax, ##java
<ubi> i tried that and only thing offers me is to format whole partition, and my win XP is on that partition
<Roasted> gartral, looks like plymouth manager is the answer... tool to organize boot screens.
<urfr332gO> BeTTaMax, there is ##java probably have to be registered with freenode though.
<bill2012> well, anyway, thanks for the info, and i'll see what i can make work.
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, restricted was already installed when i tryed to run it in terminal
<bis0n> anyone with an asus p5k here?
<BeTTaMax> Thanks, I think so
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, here's the thing it plays now but still when i go to preferences for wav audio files it still says windows media player plug-in
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   but it plays??
<CFHowlett> ubi   thinking ....
<ubi> :D
<urfr332gO> ubi, how many primarmy partitions are on the HD?
<urfr332gO> primary*
<ubi> just one, C NTFS
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, is there a way i can make sure it says vlc media player like it does for amr audio files in preferences, yeah it plays.  think i should just leave it alone? now that it works even though it still says windows media player plug-in by wav file in firefox
<urfr332gO> ubi, not shrunk and showing a unallocated right?
<CFHowlett> ghostnik11   choose your battles.  I'd say you're good to go.
<ubi> no, full size, but gparted is showing me unallocated
<urfr332gO> ubi, the whole HD?
<ubi> yes whole
<ghostnik11> CFHowlett, lol, yeah but it doesn't allow me now to pause it just comes up and works, guess i will leave it before i end up breaking everything in firefox, thanks for the help
<urfr332gO> ubi, sounds like broken partition table, or a dynamic or something is amiss. Is the C and standard NTFS?
<urfr332gO> a*
<ubi> yes C is standard NTFS
<urfr332gO> ubi, when was the last time you ran a chkdsk /r or any chkdsk?
<ubi> today after my ubuntu installed, next time i booted XP, chdsk automatically started
<CFHowlett> ubi normal and expected - xp detected the hdd change.
<urfr332gO> ubi, is XP showing in grub, or is this a wubi install?
<CFHowlett> urfr332gO   time for him to do chdsk /f to fix??
<ubi> grub shows when i turn computer on
 * L3top agrees with CFHowlett
<UnknownFearNG> hello all.
<urfr332gO> ubi, maybe the chkdsk /f is an answer not sure really something is amiss it seems.
<UnknownFearNG> I am trying to connect my Android phone via ssh in terminal to my Ubuntu computer. I have openssh installed on Ubuntu
<ubi> what is chdsk /f how can i do that
<urfr332gO> ubi, you have the XP install disc?
<ubi> no, nope
<urfr332gO> ubi, I would talk with the ##windows channel it seems your problems are with XP really, more help anyway. :)
<L3top> should be able to run chkdsk /f in windows
<ubi> ok, i'll check there thanx for help :)
<urfr332gO> ubi, no problem. :)
<danyboy> hi
<danyboy> ubuntu is the same as backtrack?
<Andria> backtrack is a special ubuntu version
<Andria> who have some software as aircrack airodump etc...
<urfr332gO> danyboy, not supported here though.:)
<danyboy> I want to move from backtrack to linux
<danyboy> is that supported?
<danyboy> :]
<danyboy> to ubuntu*
<urfr332gO> danyboy, anythinjk canonical is.
<danyboy> noob m
<urfr332gO> anything*
<Andria> you must download it, and install, or make an usb-disk and launch
<Andria> it's easy
<danyboy> lubuntu == ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> yes
<danyboy> does it have all the drivers?
<Andria> yes
<Andria> of course
<urfr332gO> danyboy, for?
<Andria> there is just other softwar
<danyboy> ubuntu has all the drivers for my pc
<danyboy> wondering if lubuntu has the same
<Andria> yes
<urfr332gO> danyboy, same underlying system different desktop.
<Andria> fu
<intok> Other then Mednafen and SDLMame are there any actively developed NeoGeo emulators with a frontend?
<stephenh> zykotic10: .bashrc is the place
<stephenh> (sorry, delayed reponse)
<zykotic10> stephenh: glad you figured it out :)
<EvilResistance> danyboy, Lubuntu is the same as Ubuntu, except that it uses a different desktop environment than Ubuntu.
<EvilResistance> danyboy, they will have the exact same drivers regardless of desktop environment
<danyboy> no unity?
<EvilResistance> danyboy, Unity is a shell that uses GNOME3 too.  Lubuntu doesnt use GNOME3, therefore does not use unity
<danyboy> lubuntu has no unity, right?
<christinepea777> i wonder if anti-virus companies write their own virsuses and send them out into the internet
<danyboy> does it have ubuntu market?
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | christinepea777
<ubottu> christinepea777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danyboy> christinepea777 of course.
<urfr332gO> danyboy, you can have unity and lubuntu and xubuntu and kubuntu at the same time if you want, a bit cluttered though, some will overlap in apps.
<EvilResistance> danyboy, i'm not sure, i think you can install it though...
<christinepea777> sorry, i was in the wrong window
<PrototypeX29A> christinepea777: i wish there was need for that
<danyboy> is Lubuntu faster than Ubuntu?
<zykotic10> danyboy: significantly
<Boreeas> Is there a command to suspend the computer?
<Pikkachu> I've heard the person responsible for packaging in debian disappeared and ubuntu was like orthan as for delivering 2.6.3=>2.7.0 of purple plugin pack, for example. How about it?
<Pikkachu> *orphan
<Guest53778> My screen resolution changes every time i log out. Nvidia chip. I added the line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it sticks. But it changes in the Nvidia X Server Settings manager
<urfr332gO> Pikkachu, this is support not conspiracy. :)
<djskidd> hello, how do I network to a printer on a Windows computer?
<hiexpo> hola guys :)
<Pikkachu> urfr332gO: ok, how about an actually useful answer?
<hiexpo> go get the model number off it
<urfr332gO> Pikkachu, how about a actual ontopic question.
<EvilResistance> is the software store listed as 'software-center' in the packages?
<Guest53778> How do i solve the problem of my resolution changing @reboot
<djskidd> help, how do I connect to the printer downstairs?
<hiexpo> djskidd, I told rundown there and get the model number off it  that will help
<Guest53778> djskidd, have you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<djskidd> alright, 1600W
<hiexpo> brilliant
<hiexpo> well now that you know the power consumption > might wanna check the voltage next > but the model # will help you much more
<djskidd> no, the model # is 1600W
<Guest53778> djskidd, HP?
<hiexpo> djskidd, what brand is that
<djskidd> let me check
<Chipzzz> Guest53778: have you added 'nomodeset' to your boot command line?
<stephenh> zykotic10: i haven't figured it out :/
<djskidd> Konika Minolta magicolor 1600W
<stephenh> i've known where i must put what, but i can't seem to get it to do exactly what i want
<djskidd> ^might be spelled off
<stephenh> minorly annoying
<Guest53778> Chipzzz,  noi havent added anything
<Blacki> Good evening
<Blacki> can maybe someone help me a little bit ?
<Chipzzz> Guest53778: try that... it may be the KMS is resetting the resolution
<Canadian1296> Blacki: What troubles are you having?
<Blacki> a little one I guess
<hiexpo> djskidd, have you set it up down there to share and be a network printer ?
<Guest53778> Chipzzz,  it only changes in the nvidia settings manager
<djskidd> hiexpo:yup
<Blacki> I cant boot ubuntu. Grub says there is no such device
<Chipzzz> Guest53778: does the actual resolution change?
<hiexpo> djskidd, than go to places and network
<djskidd> browse network?
<Guest53778> Chipzzz,  yes but not in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hiexpo> djskidd, sure
<zykotic10> Guest53778: use nvidia-settings, make your changes, then select the safe to xorg.conf option
<Blacki> Canadian1296 : and I get an error code
<djskidd> okay, I see "Windows Network"
<Guest53778> zykotic10,  i did that a few times
<Somelauw> I'm having trouble with notify-osd in ubuntu 11.3. When I run either witray or stalonetray, notify-osd seems to get stuck in some infinite loop. When I run trayer I don't have this problem.
<Canadian1296> Blacki: What error do you get?
<djskidd> kay, I am looking at the computer's shares
<Chipzzz> Guest53778: evidently the setting in nvidia's settings manager takes precedence... you may have to remove it, use the open source driver, and add 'nomodeset' to your boot line to fix it
<Canadian1296> Im trying to set up a VPN server (l2tp through IPSec, using openswan and xl2tpd), and ran into a problem. Should I ask here, or is there a channel better suited to my question?
<hiexpo> djskidd, you will probally have to identify it
<Blacki> Grub : No such device: bff339c-73cd-49fe-96b7-2b02b8920c48c
<EvilResistance> Blacki it seems your system no longer detects some hard drive that was on the system, i think...
<djskidd> do I go to print$ ?
<Canadian1296> Blacki: Your drive seems to have vanished. Is it still in the machine?
<Blacki> sure
<Blacki> and I can see it with the live cd
<mister2> i'm trying to install java from apt-get, not seeing sun-jre-6 or whatever it'ssupposed to be. I had openjdk installed but it started crashing my firefox when i was trying to load an applet after an update. thoughts/suggestions?
<zykotic10> Blacki: from the livecd try "sudo blkid" and confirm that UUID is correct
<hiexpo> djskidd, yup
<zykotic10> mister2: if you want sun-java get it direct from Oracle
<Blacki> # /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/mapper/isw_bgeicabafa_Volume0p6: UUID="3bcf8905-81fa-491e-83ea-3cd4e4d8b947" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/mapper/isw_bgeicabafa_Volume0p7: UUID="b156d6de-2c45-4a63-8ebb-2b836d4a5fc9" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sdc1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="USB 2GB" UUID="62AE-D90A" TYPE="vfat"
<hiexpo> than you will have to identify i think been awhile for me
<Blacki> sdc1 = live "cd"
<hiexpo> Blacki, not usually ]
<djskidd> hmm, nothing like the printer there
<hiexpo> djskidd, how is the printer hooked to you wireless ?
<L3top> sdc1 looks like a 2gb thumb
<Blacki> 2 GB USB Stick. The ubuntu hp says thats possible.
<hiexpo> Blacki, sdc is usually a usb device
<digitalslave> anyone have any experience getting esata to work? ahci is already enable and the drive starts to blink when the system boots but i cant see it at all
<L3top> I see... you are booted to a thumb which was formated as a CD/DVD with unetbootin or startup disk creator or something
<ldiamond> hiexpo,  since when?
<Somelauw> I am not sure why, but if I run either wmitray or stalonetray, X will use 100% of my cpu. If I run trayer or the bar that comes with gnome, I don't have that problem.
<Blacki> I did this with the startup disk creator jep
<djskidd> hiexpo, through the house network
<zykotic10> ldiamond: for some statements, it's better to just close your eyes ;)
<hiexpo> well sda is usually the hard drive ldiamond
<Blacki> I guess that wasnt good tigh ?
<ldiamond> zykotic10, (-.-)
<Blacki> right*?
<L3top> its fine.
<hiexpo> djskidd, so it is wired ?
<djskidd> yep
<zykotic10> ldiamond: nice
<ldiamond> hiexpo, I won't comment.
<zykotic10> digitalslave: do you see the drive from "sudo fdisk -l" or is it mentioned in dmesg?
<ldiamond> hiexpo, maybe someone else can explain to you. I've run out of patience today so I should just not talk.
<L3top> Blacki: what is the output of: mount | grep sda
<Blacki> is there a way to rescue it ?
<hiexpo> or just dmesg to be sure
<zykotic10> hiexpo: you origional comment would have been ok had you said "sdc is often a usb device".  sdc simply means the 3rd scsi device, it "could" be many things.
<Blacki> there is no output # ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount | grep sda ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<hiexpo> zykotic10, true sorry bad comment
<linxeh> sdc here is typically a cdrom
<linxeh> at the office it is invariably hard drives
<L3top> Blacki: what is the output of: mount | grep sd
<digitalslave> zykotic10, not listed in fdisk and i dont see it in dmesg unless ive missed it
<hiexpo> see here typ./ sr0 is cdrom
<Blacki> #/dev/sdc1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<L3top> gimme a minute to confirm I am clear.
<djskidd> http://kmbs.konicaminolta.us/wps/portal/web/home/products/printers/magicolor/magicolor-1600w/magicolor%201600w/!ut/p/b1/hzdbbojaeiafpq9qd_baapelsxcqlcoiwo2xtjye0f5gdfv0xayxtwnpxewyytfz__-gglwyuqstlxcolqg-rd93r-t2dz6tj7e55qujtmh1saaocwtcv4cqowhegd0d1r3gzd6easnirdakdr3fn3gp9_tsq6hqmm4owqbq_hue_igb_5miul17akbxttocebaxwyzbjra4nhgh9br1oi0adwnxsn8cv-t8bayyvd1gf5nispteplxzpengeatretiq2hdvotmyfg8yugadk_ji8hqejjpdko1fe1xgvnoxhkbrjtcf
<djskidd> jjssgw6vtp_neekjeffnsl__crep54q5nru49j2hhurqcm5eufmfp91jkftbtvvmphwar6hiww!!/dl4/d5/l2dbisevz0fbis9nqseh/   that is the printer I am trying to use
<zykotic10> digitalslave: that's probably not a good sign.  best of luck.
<djskidd> oh dear god
<hiexpo> Blacki, but is that a usb device ?
<EvilResistance> djskidd, url shorteners ;P
<L3top> That is the thumb drive he is booted to hiexpo
<L3top> with the livecd on it
<djskidd> yeah, I didn't know the link was that long
<Blacki> # /dev/sdc1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="USB 2GB". I think it is
<dansul> hi
<hiexpo> L3top, thats what I said
<L3top> because it was the case does not mean you are right
<L3top> while most times you would be
<L3top> it is simply the assignment of the third scsi type device
<dansul> I installed ubuntu 11.10 and now every time I open a new instance of a program that is pinned in the launcher another icon for that programs shows up in the launcher below the current one. Is this a feature or something which I can disable ?
<Canadian1296> I've had usb's as sdb or sdc. It depends what order you attach things.
<L3top> for instance, if I have 4 sata hard drives in my machine, sdc will be the third.
<L3top> and my thumb drive would be sde
<L3top> there are a number of cases in which even with one drive in a machine you end up on sdc
<zykotic10> L3top: as IDE drives now use scsi-emulation, just having 3 HD of any format (IDE,SATA,SCSI) would be given sdc
 * L3top was just giving a for example
<L3top> sata was safe
<L3top> lol
<Blacki> Is it possible that I get this error because my hard driver is mirrowed ?
<L3top> so this is a RAID?
<Blacki> yes
<dansul> anyone?
<Canadian1296> Blacki: That could be it
<zykotic10> lol, details.
<L3top> yes...
<L3top> that is probably significant
<zykotic10> L3top: s/probably//
<L3top> one moment.
<L3top> lol
<nirmal> #djnago
#ubuntu 2012-03-01
<Blacki> any idea what should I do now ?
<L3top> this is gonna be hard for me to troubleshoot atm because I use hardware RAID, and don't have anything up atm, but try: mdadm --examine /dev/disk/by-uuid/3bcf8905-81fa-491e-83ea-3cd4e4d8b947
<awesomejeff> my wifi stoped working
<L3top> My wife stopped putting out
<L3top> oh... sorry...
<L3top> support, not humor... my bad.
<awesomejeff> help i disabled my WiFi on my dell inspiron mini running Ubuntu 11.10 to save battery life but when i try to re enable it says wireless is disabled by hardware switch i tried my hardware switch but it does not help thanks in advance
<Blacki> :D
<L3top> How did you disable it awesomejeff
<hiexpo> with the button
<gr33nx> ?
<L3top> physical button on the hardware itself?
<L3top> s/hardware/laptop
<awesomejeff> no on the top left coner
<hiexpo> do a reboot
<awesomejeff> i did
<L3top> awesomejeff: iwconfig
<L3top> tell me which device has a bunch of writing
<L3top> like... eth1
<awesomejeff> ok brb
<intok> Other then Mednafen and SDLMame are there any actively developed NeoGeo emulators with a frontend?
<awesomejeff> here you go
<awesomejeff> awesomejeff@jeff-Inspiron-1018:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:on            eth0      no wireless extensions.  awesomejeff@jeff-Inspiron-1018:~$
<L3top> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<awesomejeff> got error SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill got error
<Raymond_> wireless hardware not turning on.
<awesomejeff> ya =(
<Raymond_> its a broadcom4306
<awesomejeff> ya
<delinquentme_> has anyone noticed that new files require a refresh to show up in a directory ... but only in non-stock versions of the ubuntu skin?
<L3top> sudo rfkill unblock wifi; sudo rfkill unblock all
<L3top> reboot
<awesomejeff> nope stile won't work
<L3top> that was a fast reboot
<awesomejeff> oh i have to reboot
<awesomejeff> let me do a reboot brb
<meowsus> Say I have someones user folder and I want to remove all files that start with a dot (rather, any file matching this pattern: .*) in all directories and subdirectories of the current folder.
<meowsus> What would the command be?
<itaylor57> meowsus, find . -name ".*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<meowsus> what's the {} \; part?
<itaylor57> meowsus, find . -type f -name ".*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<L3top> rm -r /path/to/user/folder/.[a-zA-Z0-9]*
<L3top> lol
<L3top> or that.
 * L3top is skurred of find
<meowsus> L3top, i need it to find and remove all of the files recursively, regardless of where they are
<meowsus> itaylor57, thanks!
<L3top> then itaylor57 gave the anser
<itaylor57> L3top, i am an old 26 user unix/linux
<L3top> answer
<L3top> I am just an old user
<awesomejeff> nope wifi stile won't work =(
<L3top> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<L3top> see if error is same
<awesomejeff> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill error is the same
<L3top> only a couple of years in nix... itaylor57
<stercor> What's a quick way to create a 1GB file.  Contents don't matter.
<L3top> I would google that error awesomejeff... if it is not on the kill list, I dont know why you would get that.
<itaylor57> L3top, yea got a lemur ubuntu back on 10.10
<L3top> unless someone else knows.
<fffff> awesomeheff: is there combination  [Fn key] + [wifi icon key]  ?
<awesomejeff> yes i pressed it doesn't do anything
<synner> hello
<synner> i fear i may have broken apt-get :(
<dougl> I have remote desktop configured but cannot vnc into my ubuntu machine with chicken of the vnc on my mac - what am I missing?
<synner> i am not very familiar with all this
<L3top> what is apt-get doing synner
<synner> it tells me that i have python2.7.05-ubuntu05 and that i need python 2.7.05-ubuntu05
<L3top> well... apt is not broken
<L3top> lol
<synner> it also suggest me to run apt-get -f to fix it
<fffff> awesomejeff: then how about this? try to wifi signal on by [fn] + [wifi] and trun off, and detach battary. 10sec after attach back and trun on.
<synner> then, it tells me that structs is not found
<awesomejeff> my wifi is stile broken'
<awesomejeff> can't spell stile =P
<L3top> not so awesome afterall...
<L3top> synner: dpkg --configure -a
<synner> can i pm you L3top ?
<L3top> synner: apt-get update
<L3top> its best we stay here, in case I make an error
<synner> cool
<synner> here is the output
<synner> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<synner> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-dev : Depends: python (= 2.7.1-0ubuntu5) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5.1 is installed
<FloodBot1> synner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> you can pm me the flood
<L3top> or pastebin
<L3top> preferably
<synner> pastebin it is
<otaviobarreto> hi
<L3top> ok
<otaviobarreto> 1x100000000000000000000
<synner> here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/0v4RC9Et
<L3top> the issue is going to be one of dependencies it looks like
<otaviobarreto> 10
<otaviobarreto> t
<L3top> have you changed them recently?
<fhsales> hello people
<fhsales> i need help
<fhsales> someone can help me?
<L3top> python is a pain in the bum to move around as well...
<stiltzkin> fhsales, what do you need help with?
<L3top> what were you trying to do when this happened?
<administrator> yes
<synner> i had the apt-gui
<fhsales> ok.
<synner> and i clicked on "update"
<fhsales> my problem is that i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my machine.
<fhsales> but it faile to recognize my usb wireless adapter.
<stiltzkin> fhsales, what is the model number of your wireless adapter
<fhsales> and i would like to know if there is a way to make it work.
<fhsales> Elsys EWU-2n3SA
<synner> l3top: here is the pastebin for dpkg -a --configure http://pastebin.com/75trJtK8
<amaroks> Hello, my server is ubuntu and I have a command running that is using 50% of CPU
<amaroks> ./BC -d , what is this command?
<stiltzkin> fhsales, do you have the adapter plugged into your computer now?
<amaroks> and also this command: /usr/sbin/dae
<amaroks> and this also : ./sec -d
<amaroks> any help?
<meowsus> How big can tar.bz2 files be?
<Athanasius> amaroks: I'd be a little worried about a rootkit
<meowsus> Or, rule of thumb, when (if ever) should I split them?
<fhsales> yes, i do.
<Athanasius> amaroks: run "find / -iname sec"
<L3top> I have to bail for a bit synner... what I would do is apt-get remove python-minimal python-httplib2; apt-get install reinstall python
<L3top> to start with
<synner> ok. will try
<Halexander9000> Um, a little help here please? http://pastebin.com/V04WEPBG
<L3top> you are probably gonna have other breaks in there
<stiltzkin> fhsales, open up a terminal and if you can, give me the output of the command "lsusb" (on pastebin, etc)
<L3top> python is pretty important as things go...
<key2> hi
<amaroks> Athanasius its looking.
<digitalslave> anyone know why ubuntu wouldnt show an eSata drive? nothing in dmesg or fdisk but my bios does detect the drive. drive does blink while ubuntu loads.
<synner> wow... here is the result python-dev : Depends: python (= 2.7.1-0ubuntu5) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<stiltzkin> digitalslave, from past experience I can tell you that different versions of Ubuntu give very different results for eSATA drives. You've tried starting the computer with the drive plugged in yes?
<fhsales> stiltzkin whe i do that it only appears 4 lines
<fhsales> Microsoft COrp
<fhsales> Linux Foundation
<digitalslave> stiltzkin, yeah and tried hotswap and upgraded my bios in hopes that may be it
<fhsales> Realtek semicondutor
<fhsales> Linux foundation 2.0
<stiltzkin> digitalslave, do you have a physical eSATA card/adapter or is this a laptop with integrated eSATA or something like that?
<digitalslave> stiltzkin, im going to try a live disk as well - downloading now
<whatsphere> a
<stiltzkin> fhsales, what else is displayed on that Realtek Semiconductor line
<digitalslave> stiltzkin, asus pt6 deluxe version 2 with onboard eSata port
<whatsphere> hey what is that: http://whatsphere.com/whatsphere4/ ?
<amaroks> Athanasius: this server has 10s of openVZ containers, searching would take long time, any other way to find the path of the running script?
<stiltzkin> digitalslave, yeah I can't offer much in the way of real advice, I've had a very hard time getting my eSATA drive working with my laptop as well. But I'm using a JMicron ExpressCard/eSATA adapter so I focused on getting that to work
<bill2012> amazing...there's a page for *updating* from eol versions.....
<fhsales> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semicondutor Corp.
<stiltzkin> digitalslave, it seems that different kernels have widely varying levels of support
<Athanasius> amaroks: I'm not sure. You might try "find /root /home /tmp /var/tmp -iname sec" just to search those folders
<digitalslave> stiltzkin, thanks for attempting! figured this would make a nice backup to my raid setup but it's definitely starting to be a struggle
<bill2012> (i bought a laptop with hoary installed--and it doesn't recognize my floppy)
<stiltzkin> digitalslave, if I remember correctly it worked in 8.10 or so, stopped working in 9.x series, started working again in 10.04, and then it hasn't worked since haha. No rhyme or reason to it
<bill2012> so i'm going to upgrade until i find a version that does, then do a fresh install\
<bill2012> i have no other way to creatge boot media
<digitalslave> stiltzkin, haha crap maybe i'll ride it out with USB2 for a while
<stiltzkin> digitalslave, that's what I'm doing with my 1tb right now :/
<amaroks> Athanasius any command to trace process IP ?
<bill2012> but i need to know if i'm running a "-desktop" of ubuntu, and which one if i am.  how do i find out?
<bill2012> "-desktop" version\
<fhsales> stiltzkin (21:40:07) fhsales: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semicondutor Corp.
<jrib> bill2012: why don't you just install the latest?
<Frestorms> Is 75c like HOT for a duo core CPU
<synner> Frestorms: yes
<Jelou> Hi all! I've installed pureftpd and i noticed that if someone downloads (from me) a file, it takes all my upload bandwidth and i can't do anything with internet, is this normal?
<Frestorms> it's beyone me, I've got nothing running for it to be that hot
<bill2012> because i don't have any way to create a boot medium yet
<jrib> Frestorms: check fans are not blowing air the wrong way :)
<bill2012> once i'm upgraded far enough it'll recognize my floppy and THEN i install latgest
<meowsus> When should I split a .tar.bz2 file? 4GB?
<jrib> bill2012: not sure I understand.  Why not just install the latest?  It will be much much faster than upgrading
<stiltzkin> fhsales, I can't find much information on your card, but it looks like it uses a Realtec rtl819x chip which should be supported in Ubuntu. I'm looking for more information on this.
<bill2012> right.   but to do that i have to do a boot from something.  i have no boot media right now.
<fhsales> stilzkin THANKS!
<whisk> got a really wierd problem in ubuntu on ppc, colors are off in all SDL games and in the icons on fluxbox
<jrib> bill2012: ah, you can't boot from cd?
<bill2012> no cd
<bill2012> just floppy
<bill2012> and hoary doesn't see it
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 ;network-manager applet icon have red line ,why?
<Guest51924> hello, how can I mount my wifi dongle usb on ubuntu?
<ghostnik11> hi, i am trying to load a .jsp site, called tickettoread.com
<whisk> google the wifi dongle model number
<ghostnik11> but it won't show any images after i sign in with my user info
<stiltzkin> fhsales, try this process: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9125399&postcount=10
<bill2012> so i'll just upgrade until i find a version that sees my floppy, create the boot media, and then i do a fresh install to latest
<Guest51924> whisk : wl-167g from asus
<ghostnik11> the site shows me that firefox 10 is not supported but that it supports firefox 3 and internet explorer 7, i loaded user agent and it pass system checks but still when i log in it doesn't work and i see no images
<ghostnik11> I wanted to know how do i enable javascript in firefox
<Jay_Levitt> I'm using Desktop Sharing for the first time, connecting to a fresh 11.10 desktop from my Mac via Chicken of the VNC.  I can control the Ubuntu box's desktop, all right, but all of the windows only open on the real monitor, not on my virtual desktop - which just shows the background, menu bar, etc..?
<stiltzkin> ghostnik11, check edit -> preferences -> content -> enable javascript
<ghostnik11> stiltzkin, it shows that its enabled, but yet when i log in to tickettoread.com with user name and password, it doesn't load any images
<ghostnik11> stiltzkin, it worked before i used update manager to update to firefox 10
<stiltzkin> ghostnik11, showing fine on my machine on Fx 10.0.02...maybe reinstall Firefox?
<Guest51924> whisk  : whatnow? :)
<ignoredthoughts> where in xchat do I set up an autoreply to NickServ for my identify?
<ghostnik11> stiltzkin, will do a reinstall via synaptic and see if that solves the issue
<stiltzkin> ghostnik11, make sure to do a "completely remove" of firefox first to purge any configs that may have been messed up
<VisualAssassin> what is the best version of ubuntu that is not as laggy or buggy? any suggestions would be helpful
<stiltzkin> ghostnik11, as one command you can do "sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<capslock286> I use two keyboard layouts; swedish and Greek. Now, Greek is stuck on the log-in screen and it won't let me change layout. I cannot make any sudo-commands as I'm on my guest account on my own computer :-( Can anyone help?
<ignoredthoughts> VisualAssassin, it depends on your comp
<ignoredthoughts> VisualAssassin, what are you running on?
<capslock286> I Use 12.04.
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 ;network-manager applet icon say i am not connected but i am ,whay happens this?
<ignoredthoughts> aguitel
<ignoredthoughts> when you boot do you get
<ignoredthoughts> Waiting for Network configuration?
<ghostnik11> stiltzkin, synaptic is telling me if i do a complete removal it will install chromium automatically, but i don't want that, i need firefox because its for a little kindergartener, who in school is used to firefox
<Haig_220> hello world :)
<VisualAssassin> I am running on a celeron m with 1.5GBS
<ignoredthoughts> VisualAssassin, what RAM?
<stiltzkin> ghostnik11, don't use synaptic, just issue the purge and install commands
<VisualAssassin> this machine used to have windows vista on it than i got rid of that an installed ubuntu 10.04 and I have upgraded to 11.04 i think but its a little laggy
<VisualAssassin> i think it is ddr2, i upgraded a while ago and cant remember
<capslock286> anyone that  has got a clue on how to solve layout problem on login?
<bill2012> the instructions say, "If you run a -desktop version of ubuntu...." how do i tell if i am?
<ghostnik11> stiltzkin, even running the commands via terminal still says chromium will be installed but will just do it, then run sudo apt-get install firefox after the purge even though chromium will be installed
<fhsales> hey people
<fhsales> i need some help
<ignoredthoughts> does chromium still have a ton of mem leaks?
<Athanasius> amaroks: Possibly, but I'm not sure how
<Athanasius> I'm a little rusty on linux CLI
<cordyceps> Audacious, the music player, won't let me edit the track info. Says I don't have permission. What to do?
<ghostnik11> stiltzkin, okay command just finished in terminal will see if it works now
<capslock286> problems with layout configuration at login. Anyone who would like to troubleshoot?
<fhsales> hey people
<fhsales> can someone help me?
<Muelli> !anyone | fhsales
<ubottu> fhsales: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Muelli> cordyceps: well, maybe you don't have the permissions. You can probably edit them using the file manager
<bill2012> the instructions say, "If you run a -desktop version of ubuntu...." how do i tell if i am?
<ghostnik11> stiltzin, still doesn't work, will try chromium to see if the .jsp website will actually load
<Muelli> bill2012: can you click stuff, then yes ;-)
<krycom> there are several listings of wine in ubuntu software center,  If I want to run World of Warcraft,  which one should I download?
<Muelli> capslock286: hm. What exactly are "layout problems"?
<bill2012> heh.  well, actually, i still need to know *which* -desktop version
<mayko> Hi all; I'm running lubuntu 11.10 on a dell inspiron. Sometime in the last day, my microphone has stopped working. I've run through the obvious things, played with alsamixer and pavucontrol, reinstalled the OS, cleaned the plug in case it had clear nailpolish on it... no good. Here is the alsa report, which I understand may be useful. Halp? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=306da35832559ecef3fa9c71022caa96728fbc09
<capslock286> I'm stuck on Greek layout at login and cannot change it even with sudo commands as my keyboard layout in is stuck on Greek alhabet, which is different than latin.
<Muelli> I don't know krycom, but I'd just the most appealing one and try. I don't think you can mess things up with that.
<Muelli> bill2012: lsb_release -a or so.
<cordyceps> Muelli: these are mp3s, the file manager give the correct title, but the so-called track info is differnt. How do I give myself permission please?
<Muelli> cordyceps: hm. Can't you right click the file in the file manager and then edit permissions?
<Muelli> capslock286: you mean during login you have a greek keyboard layout? I.e. you can't enter your password correctly/
<fhsales> does anybody knows how to configure wireless connection on ubuntu 10.04?
<Zaitzev> I just installed apache2, haven't touched any configurations yet, what do I need to do to make the server accessible from WAN?
<Muelli> fhsales: yes.
<Muelli> Zaitzev: that should be it.
<capslock286> Muelli: That's correct.
<Zaitzev> Muelli: Apparently it's not working
<Muelli> Zaitzev: you can check with "netstat -tulpen" on which interfaces apache is listening.
<Muelli> Zaitzev: how do you know it's not working?
<Muelli> capslock286: hm. And do you know whether you use GDM or lightdm?
<fhsales> Muelli: i worked it out some commands to make ubuntu recognize my usb wireless adapter. it seemed to work. In the end it says device is not ready.what should i do now?
<Muelli> capslock286: at least GDM should support switching the layout. I don't know about lightdm. But I'd consider it a bug if it didn't
<Zaitzev> hm
<Zaitzev> nvm
<capslock286> Muelli: I use te standard login sceen manager in 12.04
<bill2012> it just tells me that i'm running hoary....which i already knew.
<Muelli> fhsales: who says "device not ready"?
<synner> so, i got a quick question about ubuntu
<ztag100> What programs can I use for widgets on my desktop?
<synner> somehow, python kinda broke apt-get
<cordyceps> I've got permission, their in Music. The titles in the file mgr are correct. BUT when I right click the audacious line, the so called track-into is incorrect. It's editable but I can't save it.
<ztag100> I've been using conky but its not as nice as I thought
<Muelli> capslock286: oh, then #ubuntu+1 is probably the appropriate channel
<ghostnik11> how can i download firefox 9 or 8 for ubuntu because firefox 10 won't let my kindergartener go on her tickettoread.com website to do her work
<capslock286> muelli: thanks,
<cordyceps> *track info
<benois> Look at this:
<benois> "asa victim of male circumcisio nand male genital mutilation thsis whoel god dman coutnry its goverments and its relgions can literall ycrumble into hell and rot for all i care"
<Muelli> ghostnik11: you can check available versions with "apt-cache policy firefox". I doubt an older version will be available though.
<fhsales> Muelli, in the top right corner of my desktop there is a connection icon. when i put my mouse on it, it appears wireless networks: device  not ready
<cordyceps> benois: ot
<Muelli> fhsales: hm. Do you know what chip is in the device? I.e is that something weird like Broadcom?
<synner> so? no clue regarding python with natty updates?
<benois> That's what male circumcision can do a man's psyche.
<Muelli> cordyceps: how do you know that you've got permissinos?
<Muelli> !details | synner
<ubottu> synner: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cordyceps> the usual way ls -l
<Muelli> cordyceps: and what does it say on the file in question?
<ghostnik11> Muelli, yeah i did the command in terminal and it only shows firefox 10, but firefox 10 is the problem, because on chromium the site works when i put in her login info, but in ff10 it doesn't load anything after she puts in her login info
<fhsales> muelli Realtek 8192 SU chipset
<ghostnik11> Muelli, i wish i never updated to this new ff10
<fhsales> Muelli Realtek 8192SU chipset
<Erealz> hey guys i was just wondering what software package controls screen brightness?
<hiexpo> hola ubuntu
<Muelli> ghostnik11: well. I think you have to somehow get an older version then. Can't really help with that. Compiling it on your own is very tough.
<Muelli> !info xbacklight | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
 * cordyceps backing out the door, guns blazing...
<Pseudonym113> #ANONYMOUS
<hiexpo> Erealz, F3
<Muelli> fhsales: hm. I think that should work then. So what I'd do, is to pull the stick out, reboot, do a dmesg -c, plug it in, and pastebin the result of a new "dmesg -c"
<ghostnik11> Muelli, the thing is i think its closed because when i do a search in google i only get firefox 10 versions
<mayko> bump for a missing mic?
<grid_bug> what package provides /usr/bin/phonet-at ?
<mbai> What is the x window system I want to run to get a bare xserver with nothing in it?
<Muelli> ghostnik11: well. What can I say? If you're not able to find an old version, there's probably little we can do for you. I don't know where to get firefox support from.
<sgo11> hi, after every reboot, the /etc/resolv.conf becomes empty. I have to give nameserver manually. my current interfaces setup: http://pastebin.com/4GuVFJ8V  what is the problem? thanks.
<fhsales> Muelli, dmesg -c is a command i should put in the terminal? and what is pastebin? i never used ubuntu before.:)
<Muelli> ghostnik11: but well, it's probably a bug in firefox if it used to work but doesn't anymore. So feel free to file that.
<whatsphere> liked it : http://whatsphere.com/whatsphere4/
<Muelli> !pastebin | fhsales
<ubottu> fhsales: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Muelli> fhsales: yes, dmesg -c is a terminal command. Ctrl+Alt+T should give you a terminal.
<bill2012> sgoll:  sounds like dhcp is rewriting it
<ghostnik11> Muelli, cool i will i will have to tell her to use chromium but it takes away from what she is used to in her computer lab
<fhsales> Muelli, it says Operation not permitted
<Muelli> grid_bug: check packages.ubuntu.com
<Muelli> fhsales: unplug, reboot, sudo dmesg -c, plug in, sudo dmesg -c
<synner> sure: I am running natty. After running apt-get update/upgrade, i received an error about python dev, requiring 2.7.1-ubuntu5 but python_2.7.1-ubuntu5.1 is installed
<synner> when i install it, i get the error _struct is not defined
<Muelli> synner: can you pastebin us the full output?
<synner> of course
<sgo11> bill2012, just saw your reply. so how to solve this problem? I have two PCs with the same ubuntu release 11.10. another one does not have this problem, but that one is using dhcp instead of static ip address. by the way, my nick is one one not ll. thanks.
<amaroks> Hello:::::: Massive packet loss when server doesnt have DDoS attack and server load is just fine what it measn? network issue?
<synner> here is the output: http://pastebin.com/mpRAfEuy
<synner> i really appreciate it, i am out of ideas
<Halexander9000> Um, a little help here please? http://pastebin.com/3SSdCiTF
<Muelli> synner: can you fully quote your shell please, i.e. including the command you've run
<haylo> why cant i get voice on ##linux ??
<bill2012> oops sorry... anyway, i know unix, not ubuntu, so i can't help beyond that
<Muelli> synner: just like Halexander9000 just did it. Very well done :
<Muelli> )
<norc> http://pastie.org/3492862  << this is my /etc/init/openvpn.conf
<Halexander9000> Muelli: What did I just do?
<Muelli> synner: hm. looks like it's b0rken. Try a apt-get update
<sgo11> another problem is the network settings, all options are grayed out. I can not edit it for my card. why?
<norc> When I type service openvpn start, it hangs (stdin still seems to work) - the status of the service is running, but the exec command is never executed.
<Muelli> Halexander9000: you pasted a nice shell quote :)
<norc> Can somebody point me in the right direction here?
<fhsales> Muelli
<synner> i tried apt-get update
<norc> (Already send HUP to init with kill in case the inotify interface didnt work properly to let know about the file)
<Halexander9000> Muelli: Thank you.
<amaroks> guysss, what is this command: /usr/sbin/dae
<Muelli> Halexander9000: FWIW: you can use GNOME-Shell to record your desktop (with Ctrl+Alt+Shift+R IIRC) or Istanbul.
<fhsales> Muelli i have done that. i dont understand a thing it is written, but it appears in the end the OS is trying to download the firmware.but i do not have internet on that computer.
<synner> i also tried manually installing packages (dpkg -i). I also tried installing/reinstalling. I also did apt-get -f install
<Muelli> synner: can you pastebin us the (full!) output of apt-get update?
<synner> sure
<Halexander9000> Muelli: What what?
<Muelli> fhsales: well. bad then.
<Muelli> Halexander9000: you try to record your screen, no? And it fails. I've just mentioned alternatives to ffmpeg's screenrecord.
<norc> http://pastie.org/3492862  << this is my /etc/init/openvpn.conf - when I try to start the service via `service openvpn start' it hangs, the exec command is never executed. But upstart *thinks* the process is running. Already tried `kill -HUP 1' with no luck
<MrKeuner> hello, gnome-launchers cannot trigger firefox, how can I make them do that
<norc> errrr
<norc> whops, sorry for reposting.
<mayko> bump - can anyone help me get my microphone working? It's important since my computer is my phone :o
<Halexander9000> Muelli: ffmpeg is the alternative here, and I'm trying to make is work.
<Halexander9000> Muelli: My machine, in case you're wondering is an ASUS EEE PC 904HD from 2008.
<Muelli> Halexander9000: sorry. I don't know anything about that. I used istanbul or GNOME-shell and it used to just work.
<Halexander9000> Muelli: I used the gtk-recordmydesktop to record a gaming session on a 640 by 480 screen with stereo audio in an .ogv file.
<MrKeuner> They were triggering chromium when it was installed
<synner> Muelli: full apt-get update / install : http://pastebin.com/n7TEuKBN
<Halexander9000> Muelli: That file plays just fine, and it uploads and plays on youtube just as well.
<JosephHarrietha>  Do I have to escape the space in the if statement here:  if [ -e "$cydiaPath/Sections/bAd *" ]
<Muelli> mayko: hm. maybe check pa-prefs and alsamixer.
<MrKeuner> what's wrong with my firefox installation?
<Halexander9000> Muelli: But when I try to edit it, Kdenlive and OpenShot, both don't even play the file properly in the preview window, much less render it without artifacts. Same thing happens when I try to convert it.
<JosephHarrietha>  Its checking if a file with bAd(space)* exists, is it correct how i've done it?
<Muelli> oh, okay Halexander9000. Sorry. No idea.
<orlok> Halexander9000: Hah, i use an eee901!
<sgo11> anyone any ideas? network settings are not editable. DNS gets reset to empty in every reboot. ubuntu 11.10. use static ip with the configuration of interfaces file. thanks.
<Halexander9000> Muelli: That's why I'm trying ffmpeg. I've been recompiling and unmaking all day long for the past two days. I'm sick of it.
<mayko> Muelli: I have tried alsamixer and pulseaudio. When I open pulseaudio the mic is unmuted, but even when turned all the way up the levels bar is dead.
<Halexander9000> orlok: Can you record your own desktop and edit the resulting video file?
<Muelli> jep JosephHarrietha. Bonuspoints if you do smth like "${variable}/ ..."
<mayko> ed: when I open pavucontrol
<norc> sgo11: It sounds like some unwanted process is "hijacking" your configuration files and changing them back. Which filesystem are you using?
<orlok> Halexander9000: I would not try...
<Muelli> mayko: and you plugged the mic in? ;-)
<rattatoue> sgo11, did you set the dns in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<Muelli> sgo11: well. You probably run NetworkManager, no? I guess it overwrites that stuff for you.
<Halexander9000> orlok: You have an SSD right? I have a 160 HDD but I doubt the hardware differs in any other aspect. So why not?
<mayko> Muelli: the microphone is plugged in, in the mic hole, and unmuted.
<norc> Muelli: It shouldnt.
<sgo11> norc, ext4. I don't really agree that. I think it's networkmanager problem.
<stiltzkin> fhsales, any luck with that card?
<norc> sgo11: Want an overkill workaround?
<Muelli> !sound | mayko
<ubottu> mayko: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sgo11> rattatoue, inside that file, it says "# Generated by NetworkManager". I edited it. then reboot. become empty.
<sgo11> norc, not really. I think it's network manager problem.
<rattatoue> sgo11, you could turn off the write permission of that file once you have it set, that way nothing could change it
<sgo11> Muelli, I think I run networkmanager.
<fhsales> stiltzkin it says device not ready
<Muelli> sgo11: yeah, it's the default. So configure NetworkManager then, I'd say
<JosephHarrietha> Muelli, Heh, thank you
<norc> sgo11: Well, I'd write what I need into the file, mark it as immutable, kick back and watch a movie.
<sgo11> rattatoue, it's a workaround. I can do that. but it doesn't really solve the problem.
<norc> sgo11: Note, *that* is overkill though. ;)
<tazjin> Is it possible to change the menu bar at the top to always show the different menus?
<norc> rattatoue: That wont be enough.
<Muelli> hm synner. Looks like your installation goes mad. What does apt-cache policy python{,-minimal} say?
<tazjin> I find it a bit confusing to have to hover over them first
<norc> rattatoue: You need to mark it immutable, because applications can and sometimes even do adapt file permissions in order to change that. Since he uses ext4 which supports immutable - that'd be the way to do it.
<Muelli> !networkmanager | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<sgo11> Muelli, how to configure networkmanager? in the panel --> network settings, every option is grayed out. in nm-nework-editor, the edit buttion is grayed out.
<sgo11> Muelli, is that because I edit interfaces file by root for static IP?
<rattatoue> norc, I have used the file permissions way without any problem even on ext4. When I had the same prob he is having. So yes it does work.
<Muelli> yeah sgo11, probably because it somehow thinks it's a managed interface. Probably because you messed around with it
<Halexander9000> Guys, is orlok really dead?
<synner> here is the output ofthe apt-cache: http://pastebin.com/uzH8VZNY
<krycek> who?
<Muelli> sgo11: maybe check files in /etc/NetworkManager/ whether they look alright. If you're keen, you can also try to reset NetworkManager configuration, i.e. with smth like dpkg-reconfigure -p low networkmanager or so. Don't know really how to do it.
<sgo11> well. I think I will try something. will get offline for now. back later. thanks.
<norc> So, does anyone have any idea for my upstart problem?
<sgo11> Muelli, ok. let me try something first. will be back soon. :)
<krycek> sudo rm -rf /tptb
<Muelli> hm synner. What does "apt-get install --reinstall python python-minimal" give you?
<synner> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/sQJsMqda
<mayko> Muelli: I have been through most of these already. I've played with alsa, editted the alsa config file,  pavucontrol, reinstalled pulseaudio, reinstalled the os. Here is my alsa report if it helps: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=306da35832559ecef3fa9c71022caa96728fbc09
<Muelli> well mayko. Has the mic ever worked?
<Muelli> hm synner. Interesting how you managed to screw that up ;-) Lemme think...
<mayko> Yes. it abruptly stopped sometime yesterday.
<Muelli> eh, synnern. WTF? Why do you have stuff in /usr/local/?!
<Muelli> synner: ^^
<synner> i am in /usr/local because i wanted to make sure that python is a symlink to python2.7
<synner> i dont mind moving to /home/myUser
<Muelli> hm mayko. weird then. If you've checked everything, including alsamixer and pavucontrol and pa-prefs, I am out of ideas, sorry.
<mayko> ok thanx
<Muelli> synner: yes. please. Do you remember having done smth similar/
<whatsphere> http://whatsphere.com/whatsphere4/
<Muelli> may I suspect that to be SPAM?
<synner> i did it this morning. i had the apt-get GUI
<synner> and i clicked yes
<synner> not even command line or anything
<key2> http://whatsphere.com/whatsphere4 http://whatsphere.com/whatsphere4/
<key2> oops
<key2> wrong channel
<fhsales> Muelli are you still there? here is the pastebin from before i put the usb wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/862799/
<rattatoue> synner, check in /usr/local/bin/ and see if there is a python executable in there or not. Please.
<Muelli> fhsales: after you've plugged it in is more important ;-)
<Muelli> well synner. please move all /usr/local out of the way for now.
<synner> rattatoue: There is one
<synner> so, i should move it?
<Muelli> synner: yes. everything.
<krycek> if you type 420 in google as he is your friend you will find it out
<rattatoue> synner, just temporary rename it to something else
<synner> done
<fhsales> ok
<fhsales> Muelli here is the after http://paste.ubuntu.com/862802/
<Raymond_> g++-4.4 is dependant on libstdc++6-4.4-dev and vis versa
<fhsales> ^^.
<krycek> oO
<krycek> sudo -i guys meh!
<Muelli> synner: so do a apt-get install -f :)
<rattatoue> synner, now run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krycek> rm -rf /me
<Raymond_> and niether will install
<Raymond_> neither
<synner> Wow
<synner> it solved it
<Muelli> well synner. You screwed up. We solved it ;-)
<synner> how come?
<synner> how could i have it in there?
<rattatoue> synner, im curious which command? mine or muellis
<Muelli> synner: because you put stuff in /usr/local/
<synner> Rattatoue: yours
<Muelli> fhsales: can you pastebin us "apt-cache policy linux-firmware" and "dpkg --listfiles linux-firmware"?
<rattatoue> synner, glad you got it working. This way for furture reference.
<fhsales> Muelli, i will go out now, but i will be back in a few minutes.
<synner> wow
<synner> thanks
<rattatoue> synner, no problem. I write python scripts too. So I know errors like that can be pains
<Muelli> fhsales: well. You need to have this package installed. If you haven't, get it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/linux-firmware/download
<Raymond_> g++-4.4 is dependant on libstdc++6-4.4-dev and vis versa and neither will install
<krnl> i login to the server as root, and try to change user with "su foo". ~/.profile of user foo is not read. how can check what can be the error?
<Muelli> !details | Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raymond_> 10.04 LTS
<Raymond_> lucid
<Muelli> !enter | Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Muelli> krnl: does that happen with "sudo -i" or "sudo -s", too?
<Raymond_> Muelli, g++-4.4 is dependant on libstdc++6-4.4-dev and vis versa and neither will install, i am using 10.04 LTS
<hiexpo> :)
<Muelli> sorry Raymond_. But that's not detailed at all. Again: What are you doing, what happens and what have you expected instead
<hiexpo> :0
<krnl> Muelli: i try to change to user "foo" and not *do* something with it. i would like to use su instead of su. or did i misunderstand you? "su -s foo" says "Cannot execute foo: No such.."
<tazjin> Does anybody know which apt-get package has the largest dependency tree?
<krnl> and invalid option for "-i"
<Muelli> krnl: "sudo -s -u foo" and "sudo -i -u foo'
<Raymond_> muelli, both programs are dependent on each other and will not install
<Muelli> sorry Raymond_. But that's not detailed at all. Again: What are you doing, what happens and what have you expected instead
<Raymond_> muelli, are you a bot?
 * krycek 420!!!
<krnl> Muelli: with "-i" it works, thanks a lot!
<hiexpo> what sudo su
<Muelli> :) no krnl
<sgo11> Muelli, rattatoue, norc,  just FYI. I have solved the network problem. The problem is basically caused by editing /etc/network/interfaces file by me/root manually. NetworkManager can not edit the interfaecs file. so everything in NetworkManager is grayed out and it can not set DNS properly. what I did is: (1) remove all configs about eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces with sudo (2) reboot and re-configure eth0 by using NetworkManager interface. it will save this
<sgo11> config in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections. after then, everything works fine.
<krycek> sudo -i then exit then sudo -i then exit then sudo -i
<Muelli> sgo11: :) As I've said.
<rattatoue> sgo11, glad it all works!
<sgo11> Muelli, rattatoue thanks. ^_^
<kaen> My toshiba laptop overheats like crazy, happens in 11.10 and 12.04, but not windows. It seems this a known bug but I can't find a solution. Can someone point me to a starting place?
<Raymond_> muelli, both .deb programs are dependent on each other and the dependency recommendation is the other program for both programs
<Omni|Work> The bugzilla4 package is available for Natty. I've installed it. But I can't find anything about it on packages.ubuntu.com
<kaen> dpkg -i --force-install foo.deb bar.deb
<Raymond_> both .deb programs are dependent on each other and the dependency recommendation is the other program for both programs
<kaen> Worked in the past for me
<sponix> want to ensure that my HD is named the same /dev/sda each time on boot. Seems my machine randomly assigns it either sda or sdf, this makes for issues with mapping raw devices for VirtualBox (Solaris ZFS Raidz) ... Fun times
<norc> Raymond_: It's called a circular dependency and shouldn't happen. Report it as a bug.
<Muelli> sponix: check udev rules.
<Raymond_> norc, thx
<norc> Raymond_: although I wonder, which is the current stable version in ubuntu of gcc?
<sponix> Muelli: I know nothing of udev rules, take it you are saying that is what I need to research to force the device naming ?
<Raymond_> norc, i downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com the one for lucid
<norc> Raymond_: ..........
<norc> Raymond_: How are you installing this?
<kaen> lol
<Raymond_> norc, its a .deb
<Muelli> sponix: yes. Although I'm quite surprised that udev gives you random names. I though we were past this.. So yeah, check /etc/udev/rules.d/, there will probably be rules which assign names to devices
<norc> Raymond_: What's wrong with apt-get?
<norc> Raymond_: It handles all the dependencies like magic.
<Raymond_> norc, no internet connection
<norc> Raymond_: Give me a second
<Raymond_> norc, i am installing ndiswrapper
<trism> Omni|Work: you must have adding a ppa for it, possibly related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bugzilla/+bug/919628 (see comment #1)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919628 in bugzilla (Ubuntu) "Very outdated version of bugzilla" [Wishlist,New]
<takumi> is there a way to open accdb files with openoffice on ubuntu? anyone know anything?
<Omni|Work> I've installed the package 'bugzilla4' on my Ubuntu natty system, but I can't find any information about it on packages.ubuntu.com
<norc> Raymond_: There's a tool for you, give me a sec
<Omni|Work> trism: Thanks.
<Omni|Work> That explains it. :-/
<norc> Raymond_: Obviously there's the possibility to install from CD repositories, but there's a neater package that produces shell scripts that download the packages required, which you can put on an USB drive, execute on another machine, plug the USB drive into your old machine, and it will use that as a repository.
 * norc has to remember its name
<norc> Raymond_: apt-zip
<GaryDev> Linux noobie looking for some advice on creating a script to run at boot time. I have a custom program that I run with "./cdserv foldername &" .. it basically runs a server application that listens on a port, and since they are started in putty, it needs the & to tell it to keep running after putty closes.
<norc> GaryDev: can you be more specific with 'boot time' ?
<GaryDev> I have the script made in init.d and I can run it... and it does "run" the software, but I can't exit putty and keep it running...
<Raymond_> norc, thankyou
<christinepea777> what is the syntax for using the --exclude flag in tar?
<takumi> is there a way to open accdb files with openoffice on ubuntu? anyone know anything?
<norc> GaryDev: Use upstart.
<norc> GaryDev: and ignore init.d
<GaryDev> we run an old msn zone type server.. game lobbies for playing crimson skies etc...
<GaryDev> upstart? sorry, never heard of that.. (my bad...)
<norc> GaryDev: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<norc> GaryDev: It's what you want. :)
<norc> and its much easier and comfortable to use and less convoluted than the alternatives
<GaryDev> I will look at it, thanks kindly for the advice
<GaryDev> like I say, I can run the script.. but it seems to ignore the & part, so when I exit, the software also stops
<GaryDev> and of course, the server has no GUI part to it...
<takumi> is there a way to open accdb files with openoffice on ubuntu? anyone know anything?
<norc> takumi: No luck if you want to use the native openoffice afaik.
<norc> *native linux openoffice
<norc> takumi: Reason is you need some proprietary software from Microsoft to open them, which only work on windows and are proprietary/closed source
<takumi> i have libre office but accdb isnt an option...
<GaryDev> noroc... reading the docs and stuff. I don't want to change any of the ubuntu LTS starting items, do I *have* to change everything to work with upstart, or can I just use it to start our lobby software at boot time?
<takumi> i was able to open it on my windows pc with openoffce before i installed access
<norc> takumi: Yes, because you probably have the right drivers installed
<norc> takumi: specifically these: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=23734
<norc> takumi: You could try wine + OpenOffice + that driver package.
 * krycek lights it ### ###### ######### ## ####
<bitjix> sup all. would anyone be able to tell me what version of python comes ported on the latest version of ubuntu? i'm running 10.04 LTS, and I'm curious as to when the switch Python 3.x occur
<MrKeuner> hello, when chromium installed xdg-open mygnomedesktoplauncher.desktop opened in chromium, when uninstalled chromium xdg-open mygnomedesktoplauncher.desktop does not open the url in launcher file in firefox. how can I fix that?
<norc> MrKeuner: err. what?
<norc> bitjix: embrace http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :)
<MrKeuner> norc, familiar with xdg-open?
<norc> MrKeuner: Yes.
<MrKeuner> norc, where can I set what url handler it uses?
<MrKeuner> norc, I'd like gnome launchers tirh url location to launch in firefox
<MrKeuner> s/tirh/with
<norc> MrKeuner: Look at xdg-open to see what it does.
<norc> MrKeuner: But IIRC its an environment variable $BROWSER
<norc> MrKeuner: ah well thats ugly. apparently you should simply use update-alternatives
<MrKeuner> norc, x-www-browser?
<norc> MrKeuner: yes
<bitjix> i see that packages for python 3 and 2 are available. but which one will be default?
<MrKeuner> norc, set that one already, also gnome-www-browser
<norc> bitjix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<MrKeuner> norc, does not help
<norc> bitjix: Its pretty obvious.
<bitjix> norc: ahh. sorry i didn't see the "default version" in the description
<bitjix> thanks though
<norc> MrKeuner: mhm, they use different mechanics then, just try the $BROWSER environment variable - I believe thats what xdg-open uses
<MrKeuner> norc, http://pastebin.com/asWRy87h this is the launcher file I am trying to open
<norc> bitjix: for a more generic overview across distribution versions, just use `any' rather than `oneiric' like I did: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<MrKeuner> export BROWSER="/usr/bin/firefox"; xdg-open test.desktop still opens in gedit instead of firefox
<GaryDev> norc: I tried to grab upstart using webmin, but apparently it is already installed in the distro from the ISP... no clue where it is or how to use it.. looking at the 'cookbook'
<norc> GaryDev: upstart is one of the core components of ubuntu :)
<GaryDev> there ya go... sucks being a linux noobie
<MrKeuner> norc, xdg-open "http://www.google.com" open in firefox, xdg-open mylauncher.desktop does not
<norc> MrKeuner: That's MIME specific for the mylauncher.desktop file then
<norc> MrKeuner: Sorry didn't read carefully.
<MrKeuner> norc, can you elaborate a bit more?
<GaryDev> this is too complex... *screams*
<norc> GaryDev: Well it's extremely powerful. But to get an idea, just open /etc/init/cron.conf
<norc> GaryDev: That's what a very simplistic job looks like, which can be manually started and stopped via `service cron start' or `service cron stop' << cron is deduced from the filename /etc/init/cron.conf
<norc> GaryDev: In all likelihood that's what your service should look like (except `exec cron' will be `exec command-to-be-executed' in your case) if you don't need any of the fancy facilities that upstart has to offer
<MrKeuner> is there a standard for url launchers in ubuntu?
<norc> MrKeuner: give me a second
<GaryDev> norc: I used to be a wiz in dos and cp/m... I could never grasp linux. Most of my problem comes from not knowing just the simple basics. These things you talk about, you know... and are totally greek to me. ... but I will look at the files you said, and see if I can make sense of them
<norc> MrKeuner: /usr/share/applications (or ~/.local/share/applications) contains the file associations that xdg-open uses
<norc> (if it's not an URL)
<norc> GaryDev: the /etc/init/cron.conf is extremely simple :)
<MrKeuner> norc, /usr/share/applications/defaults.list?
<norc> MrKeuner: for example.
<thelodger> Hey all, just noticed that sending a running apt-get upgrade to background using ctrl-z makes it stop. Is it planned that way? I'm on Maverick btw
<MrKeuner> norc, what sort of line should I be looking in there? text/html?
<tensorpudding> thelodger, ^z suspends the process
<GaryDev> simple... if you understand it. :(
<norc> MrKeuner: check your /etc/mime.types to see
<tensorpudding> it doesn't background it
<MrKeuner> norc, for this file... http://pastebin.com/asWRy87h
<norc> MrKeuner: or more generally xdg-mime
<tensorpudding> thelodger, if you want to background it, run bg %<job> where <job> is the number of the job
<tensorpudding> thelodger, you can see running jobs with the jobs command
<norc> MrKeuner: coincidentally xdg-mime can also set the default application
<norc> (for a mimetype)
<fhsales> Does anybody understands on configuring wireless networks?
<tensorpudding> thelodger, conversely you can foreground it with fg %<job>, or disown it (separating it completely from the shell) by disown %<job>
<fachex> hello Ufellows!
<norc> GaryDev: What part about it dont you understand?
<tensorpudding> thelodger, does that make sense?
<thelodger> tensorpudding, Doh! Thanks for that, for some reason I thought ^z sent it to the background while still running =/ Shows how much I use it =)
<sgo11> hi, how can I convert .ttc to .ttf? thanks.
<GaryDev> everything. I'm frustrated beyond belief. I've been programming and fixing and building computers for 30 years. I've never HAD to deal with linux until now... I just want to start something and have it run in the background at boot time
<fachex> I can't believe what just happened to me. I really need your help. I was installing U. 11.10 and chose the option "updgrade from 11.04", the installation got stuck (all the files were copied) on the keyboard selection. I had not other choice but to force power off, now I have a guess account but NONE of my previous files are there. Help!!! where would they be?
<awww> Is anyone by any chance familiar with a bug like this: http://i.imgur.com/19nWL.png   <--- This affect all user account. This problem appeared ever since I installed pidgin-libnotify   and it's dependency, hours later, I come back to find my unity tray all messed up.
<krycek> linux is tha shiz!@# sorry to hear that you have deal with linux :( gl
<krycek> oh
<krycek> tha is the me lol
<awww> GaryDev: Why Linux? o_O
<krycek> GaryDev: was it microsoft you where working on before linux was dropped in your lap?
<GaryDev> linux runs our game lobby servers...
<krycek> cool
<sgo11> fachex, this may not be a good suggestion. I am newbie too. maybe you can try sudo apt-get -f install # while internet connected.
<MrKeuner> GaryDev, you cannot motivate people here to help you getting angry with their toys
<norc> GaryDev: description should be obvious. start on/stop on defines which runlevel it starts and stops at (for a normal ubuntu user runlevel 2 means running system), expect fork tells upstart that the process will be forked (into a new process), respawn will make sure the process will respawn if it dies, and exec defines the command to be started.
<krycek> and you drift the servers?
<GaryDev> ya.. I do a lot in VB and C/C++ and some dot net applications
<fachex> sgo11, what would that do?
<fachex> please, please don't tell me I lost my files
<awww> Does unity 5 need to use a specific upgraded kernel to use before upgrading to unity 5?
<sgo11> fachex, -f just fix broken dependencies. if there is a broken dependencies, it will install from online repo.
<krycek> fachex: you lost your files ;(
<norc> fachex: What filesystem are you using?
<awww> -.-
<fachex> norc whatever U11.10 uses by defoult
<fachex> default
<fachex> they should be somewhere
<norc> fachex: that should be some ext3 or ext4, which use a journal. a mere power-off will not have damaged your filesystem in any way.
<sgo11> fachex, you'd better check if your home directories etc... still there or not. you may need to mount harddrive manually....
<GaryDev> when I login to putty, I do a "cd /opt3/dbsservers" then I enter "./cdserv crimson &" and then "./cdserv mechgold &" and repeat that for each game server I want to run
<fachex> well this is the problem
<fhsales> does anyone knows how to configure Wireless connections?
<norc> fachex: Search for them on the entire harddrive. Files dont magically disappear.
<fachex>  I was installing U. 11.10 and chose the option "updgrade from 11.04", the installation got stuck (all the files were copied) on the keyboard selection. I had not other choice but to force power off, now I have a guess account but NONE of my previous files are there. Help!!! where would they be?
<norc> fachex: Why are you repeating your problem...
<fachex> I know, I am extremely stupied for not backing up my files
<bastidrazor> GaryDev: add the script to /etc/rc.local and it'll run at boot
<fachex> I trusted Ubuntu
<GaryDev> I can get the script I made to execute... but it just doesn't parse or do anything with the & command to run in the background
<norc> fachex: If you wish people to put you on your ignore list, repeat that question again.
<awww> GaryDev: Pretty much. If your goal is to start up servers.
<krycek> .sh
<fachex> thinking that it would keep my files as it said it would
<bastidrazor> krycek: stop that.
<norc> GaryDev: Ok so you have a script that you want to be executed when the system starts up?
<krycek> oh sry 00
<GaryDev> I've been on linux for a few years, our old server was fedora and was solid for 200 days or more. Our new ISP has been having mega hiccups every 4 days, so I just want to start the things needed.. Did one for teamspeak3, and it works...
<fachex> norc it was not my intention, I thought you might not have read it and it was trying to update you.
<GaryDev> I have the script.. I can run it manually... I know the commands to be used LATER to add it into the boot process
<norc> fachex: Well I will tell you again. Files dont magically appear. And a power-off will not cause any files on your filesystem to disappear because it uses a journal to prevent exactly that.
<norc> GaryDev: Does that script start anything permanent like a service?
<GaryDev> if the script would JUST run in the background, life would be perfect... (or run the software we run)
<GaryDev> not a service persay no...
<sgo11> fachex, can you login with guest account? what df -h gives you? and sudo fdisk -l gives you? show them in a pastebin.
<fachex> norc, any idea on how to get them back? you are right U did not format my drive, I hope..I thought i was just replacing the system files
<etyrnal> how do i change where the nfs kernel server logs to?
<norc> GaryDev: Copy the cron job from /etc/init/cron.conf, remove the `expect fork', adapt the description accordingly, and change the command AFTER `exec' to execute your script. Then put that file into /etc/init/
<fachex> sgo11, Yes I can login
<norc> GaryDev: thats it. magic done.
<GaryDev> it is a "server", in that it comunicates packets that are just text
<GaryDev> norc: I can try that
<norc> GaryDev: If the script itself however forks, make sure you keep the `expect fork'
<sgo11> fachex, I think if you want help. you'd better provide more detail information. 'df -h' and 'sudo fdisk -l' may give some advice. just a tip. :)
<fachex> the files are not in the home folder
<etyrnal> on system-a where does are atempts from other systems to mount exports logged?
<fachex> so, they might be somewhere lese
<fachex> else
<fachex> ok., I will do that sg11
<norc> GaryDev: make sure you name the file in the format of foo.conf (foo being the name of your service) inside /etc/init/
<etyrnal> i.e. on the machine i am sitting at, where does it log success/fail messages for clients trying to mount this machine's exports?
<norc> GaryDev: and if you dont want the script to be started again if for *some* reason it exits/get killed, remove the `respawn' as well.
<fachex> sgo11, fdisk -l returns nothing
<sgo11> anyone know how to convert .ttc to .ttf ? mayb how to uncompress .ttc? thanks.
<sgo11> fachex, 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<otaviobarreto> hi
<sgo11> not sure if guest account can do sudo ....
<GaryDev> norc: our program must be run in the folder it is located, because it then parses the input line for the lobby it has to run.. so I would "exec cd /opts/dbsservers" and then "exec ./cdserv foldername &"
<sgo11> never use guest account by myself.
<fachex> nope, it cant
<otaviobarreto> how to setu he coolors on x chat ?
<fachex> sgo11, no it cannot
<fachex> but df -h did return something
<norc> GaryDev: no
<norc> GaryDev: use the chdir stanza :)
<norc> GaryDev: add line before the exec line `chdir /foo/bar/whatever'
<sgo11> fachex, just show what it returns in pastebin
<GaryDev> ah, ok.. I am understanding a *bit* more
<norc> GaryDev: Refer to http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:errnJulRY9kJ:upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas+upstart+chdir&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a to see a compact list of the available stanzas
<fachex> ok, sgo11, give me a second, I am in another machine chatting
<etyrnal> how can i escape a " " space character in a pathname in the fstab file for an nfs mount that has a space in the filename?
<fhsales> hey people
<norc> GaryDev: (Its kind of outdated, but for the most part it should be fine)
<fhsales> can someone help me out ?
<norc> etyrnal: `\ ' maybe?
<hspcd> fhsales: what's going on?
<sgo11> fachex, sure. but I think you really need sudo or root account. otherwise, you can not do anything. maybe other people know how to do that in guest account...
<fhsales> thanks.
<fhsales> hspcd i am trying to make my usb wireless work.
<GaryDev> norc: your patience with me has been wonderful, I thank you for that. With the experience I have, I *should* be able to do better... I don't know why linux is such a "lock" for me in learning it
<etyrnal> norc, that works from the cli to mount manually, but it seems whatever reads the fstab lines doesn't like it
<fhsales> hspcd but in terminal it says it cant download the firmware. i will send a paste
<etyrnal> i tried \040 also
<hspcd> fhsales: can you tell me make, model and symptoms?
<norc> GaryDev: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man5/init.5.html  << this is actually the better short reference
<norc> etyrnal: oh in that case wrap the whole thing into quotes?
<Ho^Oh> I'm facing an issue in Unity where my Unity launcher icons all have a progress bar on it, and are spread far apart from other unity launcher icons.
<fachex> sgo11, here it goes http://pastebin.com/ajhQzYVG
<GaryDev> norc: maybe that's why I have such a hard time... if manpages were called womenpages, I might want to read them more... :P Thanks for the info
<norc> etyrnal: Ohh nevermind. Use the \040 octal sequence as space for fstab :-)
<fhsales> hspcd it is a elsys EWU-2n35a, actually it is a Realtek 8192SU. i tried some commands to make linux recognize it.but in the end ubuntu says in desktop that device is not ready.
<fhsales> hspcd i am trying to use the dmesg -c on terminal but it aint working.
<mrguser> Hi!
<hspcd> fhsales: just type in dmesg
<Ho^Oh> Also, when I logout/login back using Unity, all my icons then become invisible. :(
<sgo11> fachex, that shows you have 229G for /.  is that all what you have in your previous linux installation before update?
<norc> GaryDev: Just make sure to use `expect fork' **if and only if** your command forks.
<hspcd> fhsales: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<norc> (if and only if it forks exactly once that is)
<fhsales> hspcd when i type sudo dmesg -c nothing happens
<etyrnal> norc, thanks. trying now.
<mrguser> How can i install wine 1.0 instead of 1.2? Can someone suggest?
<norc> GaryDev: If it does not fork at all, no line. If it forks once, use expect fork. If it forks twice, use expect daemon. Just FYI
<GaryDev> norc: I don't know what "forks" means to be honest... anything we do, is always done in the one directory, the program makes internet calls and database calls...
<hspcd> fhsales: don't use the -c option
<fhsales> hspcd ok understood.
<mrguser> ?
<GaryDev> norc: and the program is run once, for each game server it 'listens' to, on a defined port
<norc> GaryDev: When a process forks it creates a copy of itself, which then runs as a child process
<norc> GaryDev: I certainly hope you're not planning on adding multiple services for that :p
<fhsales> hspcd maybe it is happening because i am installing a driver?
<norc> GaryDev: That child process then is free to do something different while the parent process resumes execution after it forked.
<GaryDev> norc: The server is in c++, and it's not threaded... it handles one thing at a time for the most part
<mrguser> Anyone?
<mrguser> How can i install wine 1.0 instead of 1.2? Can someone suggest?
<norc> mrguser: apt preferences pin
<c_smith> mrguser, I don't believe you can install them without compiling, I could be wrong.
<hspcd> fhsales: can you put the relevant parts of dmesg in pastebin so I can see the log?
<etyrnal> mrguser, force version in synaptic
<norc> mrguser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<c_smith> mrguser, also, you could use Playonlinux to get different versions of Wine in one machine.
<norc> mrguser: describes various methods to accomplish that, including but not limited to synaptic.
<mrguser> Etyrnal means?
<norc> mrguser: Just check out the link I gave you.
<mrguser> Ok
<norc> mrguser: and please *read* it and dont stop at the first command you see to just copy and paste it ;)
<mrguser> Ok etyrnal
<GaryDev> norc: would it be 'safe/prudent' to just leave the 'expect fork' line in... I really doubt the 'fork' side would happen but... or, take it out and if there are hiccups, put it back in?
<norc> GaryDev: No.
<norc> GaryDev: If in doubt, dont use anything
<GaryDev> norc: understood
<hspcd> fhsales: also, can you do an "ls /lib/firmware/RT*" (without the quotes) and pastebin the output?
<norc> GaryDev: But if it then forks, upstart will track the wrong process and it could have consequences
<fhsales> ok. i am restarting the system and will do thar
<etyrnal> mrguser, in Synaptic Package Manager, look under menu for Package - should be a force version option
<norc> GaryDev: Like it could re-run the script unexpectedly multiple times, you will be unable to use service xxx stop for those services (or that might even have dangerous side effects)
<norc> GaryDev: is this a bash script you are executing?
<hspcd> fhsales: you should get fresh log entries simply by unplugging / plugging the device (FYI)
<GaryDev> norc: yes.. I *think* so... LOL.. its in etc/init.d at the moment
<hspcd> fhsales: you should not have to reboot, in other words
<norc> GaryDev: put it somewhere else, like /usr/local/bin
<fhsales> hscp are you there?
<hspcd> fhsales: pastebin those items and put the link <here> .  I'll be right back
<fhsales> hey
<norc> GaryDev: Check the bash scripts for any ampersands (&) or `exec' occurences - if there's none there, no fork magic
<norc> (or at least probably no fork magic)
<GaryDev> norc: Our software will not run a 2nd instance on the same port... if that port is in use, then it simply exits.. and I have NO need for a "start/restart/stop" type of options
<fhsales> hspcd situation has changed. it seems the device is working now.Instead of device not ready it says disconnected.maybe now i just have to configure my wireless system
<norc> GaryDev: Either check yourself or pastie the script and I can check whether that script will fork or not
<hspcd> fhsales: perhaps you'll be running in no time then
<GaryDev> norc: well, the script is basically what I type in putty...
<haylo> why cant i get voice on ##linux ??
<norc> GaryDev: Which *might* fork. Just pastie it please :)
<GaryDev> in here or in private? Its short, but.. I don't want to fllod here
<c_smith> How do I get Emerald to start on startup?
<haylo> oh i see now srrrru
<haylo> srrrru
<Ho^Oh> haylo: That's offtopic, if you have to ask, then you shouldn't be voiced & etc.
<TUX11> how can i change ubuntu 11 theme to the origional ubuntu theme
<GaryDev> norc: I will send it in a whisper...
<TUX11> this is rubbish
<haylo> Ho^Oh, that is not an appropriate thing to say
<bazhang> !ot | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danny> my update manager wont update anything because it says the action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources well how do i make it ignore this
<bazhang> TUX11, original meaning which?
<haylo> you guys banned me from ubuntu-offtopic
<norc> GaryDev: yeah please use pastie.org for that kind of work, that way you can simply paste the URL to the pastie snippet :)
<haylo> thats why i asked here
<TUX11> without all the sidebar crap, and the bar at the bottom so i can see whats open
<bazhang> haylo, try ##linux-ops
<c_smith> haylo, then there's a reason you are banned from that channel.
<fhsales2> hspcd did you see my last message?
<GaryDev> norc: ah, sorry.. noobie factor again :)
<Ho^Oh> TUX11: You can see what's opened in Unity...
<haylo> nah i got banned from here at same time- but only this one was lifted
<bazhang> !notunity | TUX11
<ubottu> TUX11: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<norc> GaryDev: (Note you can use any other pastebin service as well, not trying to advertise pastie.org :P)
<Ho^Oh> TUX11: You can add and remove icons from Unity app launcher.
<bazhang> haylo, lets move on
<haylo> ok
<Ho^Oh> TUX11: Or try this wonderful alternative: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<TUX11> ok gnome shell will that make it look like the previous 10.4
<GaryDev> norc: as you can tell, I'm also not very strong in IRC ways either..
<hspcd> fhsales: I saw it.  Is it working now?
<norc> GaryDev: Just pastie the script please ;)
<reith2004_> hey guys.. good morning, just wanna ask, how will i fix my apt-get, it always shows duplicate in my apt list but when i check it out, everything in there was unique or no duplicate
<TUX11> im guna break this pC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GaryDev> norc: http://pastie.org/3493330
<fhsales2> hspcd look the command here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/862880/. Well, it says disconnected. now i should configure my wireless network? or it should recognize automatically?
<c_smith> TUX11, have you tried Cairo/GLX dock?
<urfr332gO> TUX11, gnome 2 is not supported by its developers anymore 10.04 is supported for a year past april though.
<fhsales> back
<norc> GaryDev: Yeah no fork there :)
<urfr332gO> reith2004, you mean the sources.list?
<reith2004> yea
<c_smith> Tux11, Cairo/GLX dock run really nicely (can even be started from the login screen and run in tandem with a barebones Gnome session)
<GaryDev> norc: all I need is for the "&" part to work... :(
<reith2004> urfr332g0 yea... when i try the update manager it works, but the apt-get always says there was a duplicate entries
<GaryDev> norc: the script does run, the server does start, it works perfect... until I exit putty
<reith2004> BW: Disable (0 Mbit) 0 b/s (0 bytes) down, 0 b/s (0 bytes) up
<urfr332gO> reith2004, you can save the one you have and set up a new one with this site or at least compare and contrast.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<GaryDev> norc: and when I run the command itself, rather than the script... it works perfectly after I leave putty
<fhsales> hspcd still there?
<sacarlson> reith2004: urfr332gO: I see the same thing at update I think it's a duplicate package in one of the ppa that I have added.  not sure witch one it is, I've ignored it so far with no problems
<urfr332gO> reith2004, did you add any ppa's with a ppa add and also put them in the sources.list, there is a sources.list.d in etc/apt
<norc> GaryDev: http://pastie.org/3493351  << then that should be all you need. place it in /etc/init/aoeserver.conf for example.
<saquib> j
<Kowboy> anyone here do Ruby development on Ubuntu?
<norc> Kowboy: I did a while ago
<Kowboy> is it best just to install ruby and rubygems from source?
<reith2004> sacarlson,urf332g0 yea it tried that,
<Kowboy> or is it difficult to use gem2deb?
<sacarlson> Kowboy: I do ruby dev on ubuntu also,  I also monitor #ruby
<etyrnal> only one problem left to solve - nice
<Kowboy> sacarlson, what is your recommended setup?
<sacarlson> Kowboy: I've never used gem2deb, I just install the needed dev packages that the gem loader needs or install the prepackaged ruby packages
<c_smith> My Flash Drive shows it is mounted when it is not connected, yet when I connected, it tries to mount a duplicate of it.... is there anything I can do about this?
<urfr332gO> reith2004, you can use crtl-f in the sources.list to find duplicate save them from the terminal.
<reith2004> urfr332gO ok im gonna tried thanks...
<c_smith> and this flash drive is only listed in the sidebar in Nautilus, it's not actually in /media
<GaryDev> norc: Ok, I'll give it a shot and see what happens... I will remember to add in the chdir command as well :)
<reith2004> urfr332gO not on my home pc :) thanks for tips
<sacarlson> Kowboy: if gem loader fails there is normaly a prepackage ruby deb in the repository,
<urfr332gO> reith2004, no problem. :)
<norc> GaryDev: well since your script already does that, no need for that :)
<Kowboy> not for the things I am looking for
<norc> GaryDev: but sure, you can add it nevertheless
<Kowboy> jekyll for instancew
<GaryDev> norc: OH... yes... I see, you are calling the script... DOH!
<norc> GaryDev: Or actually, you dont need to call that script. Thats just stupid
<Kowboy> looks like gem install is working
<norc> GaryDev: Use the chdir stanza and call the application directly.
<Fernandos> anyone with a HP TM2?
<urfr332gO> c_smith, did you add the flash to fstab?
<Fernandos> taps on the touchscreen don't fire a click, only move the mouse pointer.
<GaryDev> norc: seems a lot simplier... and then if I have others (for the other lobbies).. all I have to do is just add or remove those CONF files out (or in) and not have to worry about anything else with rc.d ??
<bazhang> Fernandos, whats the issue
<norc> GaryDev: that wouldnt be pretty at all.. but it would work.
<urfr332gO> c_smith, it has to be mounted to show in media.
<sacarlson> Kowboy: did you read this page for install of jekyll? https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki/Install
<Fernandos> bazhang: when I tap the screen it only moves the mouse pointer, the styles and eraser work perfectly, but tapping the screen doesn't make a click, it just moves the mouse
<jschall> I am mostly unable to connect to my university campus wifi (not sure if campus-wide or on a specific AP) It will connect once and then if I reconnect it it will just throw the following error in syslog : "wlan0: 00:1a:1e:8d:35:60 denied authentication (status 17)". changing the macaddress fixes the problem once. additionally, sometimes if I get real lucky the adapter will decide to use 5ghz and it will work without changing the mac
<jschall> address.
<GaryDev> norc: also.. the re-spawn.. our lobby never crashes, so I don't need it to auto-start.. there are times when I just kill the process, I don't want the thing to start back again.. or, would respawn heed my "kill" command and not worry about it
<norc> GaryDev: no keep it.
<Fernandos> bazhang: does it work for you?
<norc> GaryDev: If you want to stop the service, you'd use `service aoeserver stop'
<norc> GaryDev: Its for unexpected crashes/exits.
<Kowboy> sacarlson, yes that is what I've been looking at
<urfr332gO> jschall, you sure it is the right connection, my universities wifi has several channels some not for students.
<GaryDev> norc: ok.. so, you say I should do "more" than just put those CONF files? What else would be required?
<norc> GaryDev: nothing else :)
<norc> GaryDev: just add one simple tiny conf file, and thats it.
<mister2> i'm having some issues with java. I have openjdk and icetea installed, loading applets in firefox crashes it. i can load .jars fine, is it just a firefox issue? reinstalling that might work?
<jschall> urfr332gO: there is exactly one essid for the campus wifi.
<sacarlson> Kowboy: I've never installed that but sometimes they fail to document all the needed packages needed
<GaryDev> norc: ok... I'll give it a shot :)
<urfr332gO> jschall, I would talk to there IT people if you can.
<urfr332gO> their
<GaryDev> norc: these files go into init?
<norc> GaryDev: /etc/init/ yes
<GaryDev> norc: awesome. Thank you *again* for your patience and assistance...
<sacarlson> jschall: sounds like you might be band from one or more access points,  if you find the mac address of the one that works maybe you can set your connection to that one,  I'm not sure how easy or hard that might be
<jschall> sacarlson: it seems that it bans me every time i connect to it. it's been reset by IT repeatedly and it still bans me.
<jschall> sacarlson: i'm not sure if it's because my adapter is doing something or because it thinks its still connected to my adapter or what
<shubbar> recently, i used the wubi migrate script, but i think it did not complete
<sacarlson> jschall: it might be that it finds another ap it see's better and moves but the sig levels or other reason the ap bans you,  still might find another mac that works
<shubbar> still see the main partition mounted in /media
<jschall> sacarlson: don't understand what you mean.
<urfr332gO> shubbar, do you get a grub menu at boot?
<sacarlson> jschall: each ap even if on the same network should have a unique mac address,  the problem might also be on your side since no one else is having the problem I assume
<jschall> sacarlson: if the problem is on my side its a problem that is causing the ap to ban me.
<jschall> sacarlson: since it miraculously starts working again if i change mac addresses.
<sacarlson> jschall: ya try disable network-manager and try manualy control things and see what happens
<fhsales> does anyone knows why my terminal does not recognize my files?
<urfr332gO> fhsales, can you be like real specific?
<sacarlson> jschall: when you change mac address maybe just try change it back again to the bad one and see if it still works
<fhsales> urfr332gO it is becaus i downloaded a realtek driver and i am trying to mount it. i put the files into my desktop but when i do the commands it says it cant found the archives.
<jschall> sacarlson: ok, i'll try that next time. any other thoughts?
<sacarlson> jschall: sounds more like the mac change is reseting something needed
<jschall> sacarlson: i doubt it.
<urfr332gO> fhsales, what is the command how about a link to them.
<bazhang> fhsales, Desktop?
<jschall> sacarlson: since i've turned the wifi off and on again and it doesn't solve the issue
<GaryDev> norc: So this "final result" would be correct... providing I named it something like "aoeking.conf" and it would respond to 'service aoeking start" ... etc... http://pastie.org/3493453
<norc> GaryDev: yes.
<fhsales> urfr332gO sudo apt-get install unzip
<norc> GaryDev: except
<fhsales> bazhang how should i call it?
<norc> GaryDev: Remove that ampersand.
<etyrnal_> fstab nightmare
<bazhang> fhsales, did you change directories to the Desktop with a capital 'D' ?
<sacarlson> jschall: off and on like unpluged a wifi dongle?  maybe reset isn't doing what it should
<norc> GaryDev: upstart already does the magic putting that into background.
<GaryDev> norc: ok...
<fhsales> bazhang no.
<etyrnal_> i can not seem to find any way to escape a space within the fstab
<GaryDev> norc: <bow>
<fhsales> what i am missing to unzip and cd the driver?
<norc> GaryDev: If you *did* use the ampersand, you actually would have to add expect fork too by the way. But you dont need the ampersand anyway
<urfr332gO> fhsales, you have a zip file it would need to be exstrated and then a cd I would think
<GaryDev> LOL
<sacarlson> jschall: is your wifi device a broadcom ?
<jschall> sacarlson: intel advanced-n 6230
<fhsales> urfr332gO exactly how do i do that?
<urfr332gO> !tar | fhsales
<ubottu> fhsales: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jschall> sacarlson: what i mean by off and on is i used the key combination on the laptop to power the wifi chipset off
<sacarlson> jschall: well I would try total manual without network-manager as I've had problems with it in the past and only got some ap to work with custom scripts
<GaryDev> norc: alright, thanks again... I'm off to go create some of these conf files, and then I'll have to wait several hours before the main server is empty and I can do a reboot to test them out
<norc> GaryDev: I probably wouldnt create multiple jobs in upstart for this.
<urfr332gO> fhsales, does not matter whether on the desktop, a extract would be a right click on the zip and open with the archive manager to exstract
<bazhang> ZenIRCBot, irssi
<ZenIRCBot> bazhang: Use weechat.
<jsoft> erc
<GaryDev> norc: well... we have an average of 10 game servers running, so it needs to start 10 times (all using different folder/game names of course)
<fhsales> urfr332gO ok, but after extracting what do i do to cd it?
<norc> GaryDev: Well I would have upstart start a service that manages starting multiple instances.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I case I have Ubuntu Server installed, and want to install the graphic interface, which package should I install?
<urfr332gO> fhsales, read the link the bot gave there is more to it then just a cd
<sacarlson> jschall: maybe some geek just doesn't like you,  do you use alot of bandwidth?
<GaryDev> norc: ok... would that be just adding in multiple "exec" lines then?
<norc> GaryDev: But I suppose doing *that* properly is more complicated than simply adding a bunch of jobs to upstart.
<jschall> sacarlson: no, that's not it.
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, ubuntu-desktop for gnome , kubuntu-desktop for kde4 , xubuntu-desktop for xfce4
<norc> GaryDev: no, just use multiple jobs - its not pretty but it will work.
<urfr332gO> fhsales, cd ~/Desktop  if that is where it is at, then more ciommands to install if this is a tar
<jschall> sacarlson: it's happening on 2 identical s76 gazelle professionals
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: Perfect! Thank you!
<sacarlson> jschall: oh ok so it must be related to the wifi device then
<jschall> sacarlson: yeah, i know, but it wasn't happening until recently
<GaryDev> norc: I'll watch the resources used... if the stress on the system is too much, then I will just find another way so that the scripts run, and use the rc.d command for getting them to start at boot time
<norc> GaryDev: or actually
<norc> GaryDev: give me one minute please
<jschall> sacarlson: i don't think it's an update though, i think they added or reconfigured an AP
<GaryDev> norc: grin.. ok :) I think I might be starting to punish you a bit... LOL
<norc> GaryDev: nah its cool, I use this to learn more about upstart :)
<sacarlson> jschall: maybe they got a new ap,  I had a problem like this before where 2 devices in a 10 computer wifi network didn't work and they weren't even the same
<sgo11> anyone know how to convert .ttc to .ttf please? ....
<GaryDev> norc: I see.. well, since I am teaching you then (snort) I only charge 295.95 per minute :P
<jschall> sacarlson: they did tell my mother (they won't reply to my emails, i'm just a lowly student, she's a professor of computer science) they were "improving" the wifi in the building
<jschall> sacarlson: since before this issue, it was horrificly slow
<norc> GaryDev: Ok I have an acceptable implementation for that
<sacarlson> jschall: in my case with the 2 that didn't work it ended up that the new accesspoint I had added wanted to be the one that did the dhcp to authenticated,  not sure why some computers still worked
<fhsales> urfr332GO it did not work.
<agentgasmask> I've checked my resolve.conf file and the output of route. all looks to be in order. Anything else to check to see why DNS seems to be down, ie I can't resolve google or amazon.
<fhsales> urfr332gO i tried to cd the archive. but it did not work. inside this folder there is a tar file.
<WiCkD1> hello.
<jschall> sacarlson: so there were two APs providing dhcp or something?
<jschall> sacarlson: i don't quite understand your sentence structure
<WiCkD1> is anyone else here able to change masked hosts for a nick?
<sacarlson> jschall: yes it was double nat that seemed stupid to me but that's what worked
<sacarlson> jschall: nat = network-address-translation
<urfr332gO> fhsales, First install tars is not really something I have done often, so my help is really as a look here this tells you how, so look at the links and the web.
<jschall> sacarlson: aware
<urfr332gO> installing*
<pangolin> WiCkD1: #freenode can help with that
<WiCkD1> Thanks pangolin
<jschall> sacarlson: hmm
<urfr332gO> !pm | fhsales I don't PM and most wont without being asked.
<ubottu> fhsales I don't PM and most wont without being asked.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jschall> sacarlson: well, thanks for the thoughts, i think the next thing to do is change the mac address back after it bans me and see if its still banned to make sure it is on the AP side
<sacarlson> jschall: I wasted alot of time on that one since I was so convinced that the problem was on the client side but in the end that worked
<jschall> sacarlson: and then after that's confirmed it's a matter of complaining to it until they fixit.
<GaryDev> norc: and I am listening :)
<fhsales> urfr332Go understood.sorry.
<norc> GaryDev: yes give me one more sec
<sacarlson> jschall: or get an external wifi adapter that does work is another option if they fail to move
<urfr332gO> fhsales, no biggie. lol, you just want to remember that we help for free.
<jschall> sacarlson: hell. no.
<GaryDev> norc: no problem...
<fhsales> urfr332gO my question here is because i am unable to make my usb wireless work. i found a site here which says how to make that happen.But when it comes to make the commands, i am failing.
<fhsales> urfr332gO in the end, what should i do with that tar file?
<sacarlson> jschall: you say that now but 6 months from now you might wish you did
<urfr332gO> fhsales, get one that plugs and plays as suggested, there are ones that are very cheap, and there is a wiki that will tell ones that work.
<norc> GaryDev: http://pastie.org/3493546  << something like that.
<orlok> Tinfoil around the microwaves maybe?
<jschall> sacarlson: not buying an external wifi adapter when A. i already have the best available internal wifi adapter for linux, B. it's not my fault their AP blows, C. i can kludge around the problem by picking a random macaddr
<sacarlson> jschall: oh the random macaddr works for how long a whole session?
<norc> GaryDev: set PIDDIR to some directory where the pid files go to (notice that the rights must be set properly for that directory)
<jschall> sacarlson: on session
<jschall> sacarlson: one
<sacarlson> jschall: oh ok ya just write a script that randomizes then as long as it works one sesion that should be good
<norc> GaryDev: err wait whops
<GaryDev> norc: I have that bookmarked... I think for the moment, I'll stick with the single script for each one until I know it will run right. ... waiting...
<norc> GaryDev: http://pastie.org/3493552
<norc> GaryDev: that sorry.
<norc> GaryDev: you really should do that instead.
<norc> GaryDev: its much cleaner
<norc> and dang
<GaryDev> norc: ok.. I think... lol
<norc> GaryDev: http://pastie.org/3493559    -- last one.
<norc> :D
<GaryDev> :)
<norc> GaryDev: Wah. Shoot me in the head for not being precise :(
<GaryDev> norc: again.. appreciated. I will wander off, do some reading and testing :)
<norc> GaryDev: http://pastie.org/3493570
<norc> GaryDev: haha.
<GaryDev> 4th time lucky? :P
<norc> GaryDev: http://pastie.org/3493572
<norc> GaryDev: 5th time.
<norc> GaryDev: I dont have a linux system available right now so i cant test it.
<blackmamba55> out of curiosity is there a stripped down version of ubuntu i can download that does not have unity or anything so i can install gnomeshell
<GaryDev> norc: not to worry.. our server program (./cdserv) takes a folder name as a starting arg... it then looks in "that" folder to get all the info about the game, ports, configs etc... and uses that folder for storing logs. aoekings, crimson, cfs1 etc are the type of 'args' passed
<norc> GaryDev: No my point is, if I had a linux server at my disposal I would have tested it with my own scripts for syntax errors and logic errors
<norc> GaryDev: but my last revision should in principle work
<norc> though I dont think sleep 9999999 is so sleek
<norc> you probably could use something like `exec bash'
<norc> (it's just a pseudo thing to be executed for upstart to track)
<USBoot> hey guys, anyhelp would be appreciated, ive got ubuntu booting from usb, but its not utilizing the whole space on the drive, any ideas?
<GaryDev> norc: Starting to see and understand. Off to explore how much trouble I can cause now, thanks kindly :)
<norc> obviously you'll lose the respawn semantic entirely if you do that
<norc> USBoot: "utilizing" ?
<GaryDev> respawn doesn't matter to me, to be honest..
<USBoot> yeah, ive got 500gb available, and it only uses about 2.5 :/
<norc> GaryDev: In any case, your previous attempt with the scripts in /etc/init.d/ is for sysvinit - which Ubuntu has replaced with upstart. :-)
<norc> (While I think upstart can still parse those for compability reasons, real upstart jobs like the one I just gave you are the way to go)
<sacarlson> USBoot: did you partition the drive at all?
<USBoot> prior to installing the image on the usb?
<sacarlson> USBoot: I guess durring the install image
<USBoot> it didnt give me an option
<USBoot> because most of the programs dont recognize a 500 gb external as a usb, i cant use unetbootin
<sacarlson> USBoot: you would have to pick manual partition at that point,  to do partitioning on it now would require booting from another device
<westz> okay, i've been away from good ol' tux for a while. i boot from a USB drive sometimes and it always hangs @ "unknown keyword in configuration file. boot:" prompt. i used to type something here and it would boot. wasnt "help" but i cant remember what it was for the life of me
<USBoot> oh and ive tried that as well
<USBoot> it says the partition is the full 500 gb
<USBoot> but the image is much smaller
<westz> it was something short like 4 or five letters
<sacarlson> USBoot: well to boot from usb I think you can't use extX type format so it can't get that big
<sacarlson> USBoot: therefore you would have to create at least one more partition other than the boot partition to be the big one
<westz> not "boot" "start" "usb" "help" or anything else easy i can remember
<naimuser> hello
<sacarlson> USBoot: oh and unetbootin might not have options for adding partitions, but ubuntu I would think does
<melvincv> !precise | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv, please see my private message
<soreau> hey guys, I have two ubuntu systems and the clocks are 10 minutes apart. I don't see any server sync settings in the time config.. does it never sync the time to a server?
<sacarlson> soreau: I guess ntp is an option not default installed
<soreau> sacarlson: oh ok
<fhsales> does someone know the kernel for ubuntu 10.04?
<vaccine> Howdy folks.. Im trying to get packages installed for my MacBook Air.  Im following the instructions on help.ubuntu.com but I can't add the packages it says to
<isaac__> question
<isaac__> where was ubuntu made
<Venne> Greetings! Is anyone here that can help me? Its actually very simple.
<urfr332gO> isaac__, in the dungeon. :)
<isaac__> in what country :P
<urfr332gO> isaac__, transylvania.
<urfr332gO> isaac__, I ribbing you. :)
<isaac__> <_<
<vaccine> I added a PPA to my system (I think) but I still can't install packages from it.
<urfr332gO> isaac__, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fhsales> does anyone know the kernel of ubuntu 10.04?
<Venne> Anyone? I was just wondering why firefox won't work on Ubuntu lol the problem is I just...can't connect I can ping websites but I can't downloads apps and I cant get on the browser it says server not found.
<sacarlson> vaccine: did you sudo apt-get update ; ?
<vaccine> sacarlson, yep
<Venne> i can try
<vaccine> Im trying to follow the post-install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir3-2/Meerkat
<sacarlson> Venne: you sure you have an isp?  sounds like you don't have any port 80 if you do,  is any other browser working?
<vaccine> when I try to install the packages, it says they aren't found =(
<sacarlson> vaccine: ok install packages is not the browser so that's another app that fails to get port 80 access
<sacarlson> opps I mean Venne
<Venne> yeah i do i got an ISP..i think well how would i be on here now if i didn't (i use the same internet cord cause im poorfag)
<CFHowlett> ?
<sacarlson> Venne: ok and you are using this same isp with ubuntu then?
<Venne> yups
<newer> I use google-talk by empathy, and I add a google talk account. But how I can chat with other?
<CFHowlett> newer   not through empathy
<soreau> sacarlson: yea I think installing ntp fixed it, thanks
<sacarlson> soreau: cool
<soreau> now they're only one second apart ;)
<newer> why?
<CFHowlett> newer   correction: I've not done it.  It appears that google-talk chat SHOULD be possible.
<sacarlson> Venne: so what is different on these two ubuntu systems that might make one work and the other not?  different versions?
<vaccine> E: Unable to locate package applesmc-dkms
<vaccine> =(
<sacarlson> vaccine: that was on the ppa?  sometimes the servers go down and ppa I'm not sure they have a backup like standard repository
<CFHowlett> vaccine   if you haven't enable the ppa in software sources, you won't see it.  http://bitmath.org/code/applesmc-dkms/
<newer> who can tell me  how to  edit my window by style css ?
<soreau> vaccine: According to the internet, "As of 25OCT2008, the package applesmc-dkms is available in the mactel ppa."
<tiyowan> hello everyone, was wondering whether anyone has had trouble setting up color syntax highlighting for php on vim in ubuntu 11.10?
<K0wb0yK0der> hi  all
<vaccine> CFHowlett I enabled it using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support/ppa
<vaccine> do I need to do more than that?
<CFHowlett> vaccine   nope that should do it...
<soreau> vaccine: apt-get update
<vaccine> lame
<CFHowlett> vaccine  as soreau said: apt-get update
<CFHowlett> failing that, try through git.
<CFHowlett> K0wb0yK0der   greetings
<novatax> he did, I think the PPA goes down for a while..
<vaccine> yeah, I tried
<K0wb0yK0der> thank you :) my first time in this IRC. i spend most of my time in the #linux channel
<newer> who can tell me  how to  edit my window by style css ?
<newer> thanks
<sacarlson> newer: isn't css like for web pages?
<CFHowlett> newer   that's not really an ubuntu question.  Maybe try to find a css channel.
<K0wb0yK0der> newer, what are you looking to do? pm me
<CFHowlett> K0wb0yK0der   this is an ubuntu support channel.  Have you a specific problem to solv?
<soreau> ! pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CFHowlett> vaccine   what version of ubuntu are you working with?
<vaccine> CFHowlett 11.10
<K0wb0yK0der> nope mostly going to stay silent. provide support when i can. otherwise learn. 99% of the time im using Rhel. first time installed ubuntu.
<CFHowlett> vaccine   this says its for the maverick and I see no upgrades:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/a/applesmc-dkms/applesmc-dkms_0.17.3-maverick-mactel1_all.deb  from http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/mactel_support/maverick/main/base/applesmc-dkms
<norc> Ok, I think I discovered some severe bug in upstart. For some bizarre reason it remembers an old pid of a process that no longer even exists :/
<edwinkcw> is there any good desktop app to reader google reader feed?
<norc> (And subsequent starts/stops don't change it, it still tries to track the process using that old and *long* outdated pid)
 * norc hates this
<vaccine> CFHowlett does that mean it's in the kernel now?
<bagels_> hey guys, I think my go-home-applet or something is screwed up.  I used to have something similar to Unity, but don't know what it's called.  I need help figuring it out.  here's a pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oEGXTEGgX-I/TJ5UE4ZeUEI/AAAAAAAAAPs/tyPTriejXMA/s1600/Screenshot.png
<CFHowlett> vaccine   it's a ppa and NOT in the linux kernel.
<z3r0n0id> not understanding the cut command. help?
<CFHowlett> edwinkcw   see firefox add-ons - plenty in there.
<z3r0n0id> 1. Use the cut command on the output of a long directory listing in order to display only the file permissions
<edwinkcw> CFHowlett: oh, I am looking for desktop app ...
<CFHowlett> edwinkcw   search in software center - it's there.
<vaccine> CFHowlett how do you recommend I proceed?
<mcurran> Anyone know how to get rid of all the default firefox crap in /usr/lib/firefox*/ ****
<mcurran> I use the aurora, but I don't think it likes it when I take out the other false apps.
<CFHowlett> vaccine   I've never installed ubuntu on a mac.  I assume you're using a tutorial?  Follow that.  So far as the .deb is concerned, download it to your desktop, open a terminal and run *sudo dpkg -i mactelfile.deb*
<mcurran> I'm gonna try to take out the older ones and see what happens
<bagels_> how do i find out what program I'm running to pick my programs/show my desktop?  It looks like Unity but isn't.
<soreau> bagels_: maybe xprop?
<vaccine> CFHowlett Im trying to follow the tutorial, it says add the PPA and then apt-get install a few packages, but it doesn't seem to be able to find them =(
<bagels_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oEGXTEGgX-I/TJ5UE4ZeUEI/AAAAAAAAAPs/tyPTriejXMA/s1600/Screenshot.png soreau does it look like that?
<soreau> bagels_: no, run xprop then click on the window/surface in question
<urfr332gO> vaccine, you run a update after adding the ppa then searching for packages?
<CFHowlett> vaccine   I found that .deb on the first page of searching.  If the ppa's aren't available, I'd generally consider that installation method to be defunct and look for an alternate.  You can always install virtualbox for apple and install ubuntu into that.
<vaccine> urfr332gO, yep
<bagels_> soreau i got a whole mess of gobbledygook
<urfr332gO> vaccine, I noticed the instructions were for maverick so as suggested might be outdated. Installing on a mac is not for the faint at heart, never done it but it does not look like fun.
<bagels_> soreau reason i ask when i hit the Super button, or go-home-applet, my desktop flashes and i don't get a program picker.
<vaccine> urfr332gO, only a couple minor issues, it's too bad the how-to doesn't seem to work.  Im not giving up yet =)
<CFHowlett> urfr332gO   agreed.
<urfr332gO> vaccine, you might be installed I have not followed your posts.
<urfr332gO> not sure I would even try lol.
<L3top> !alsa-base
<pleiades> cynase but cool hand luke is so pimp..
<Huundur> hey guys i was just wondering if i could have some help installing nmap for ubuntu
<urfr332gO> pleiades, you on the correct channel?
<pleiades> it just mad..
<L3top> I can eat 50 eggs.
<urfr332gO> L3top, why would you?
<Huundur> anyone?
<urfr332gO> !nmap
 * L3top was quoting cool hand luke... sorry
<pleiades> i have kids.. their like real bad bots
<Huundur> I just need to know how to set up nmap lol sudo ap get isn't helping because
<bagels_> L3top: are you Gaston from disney's beauty and the beast
<urfr332gO> !info nmap
<L3top> !nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<L3top> I see...
<L3top> info
<Huundur> look it wants me to use sudo apt get to get nmap and it says when i try to get it Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package nmap
<pleiades> eat it
<L3top> can you specify a distro version?
<drounse> hi, i cant get my computer to boot a usb, i have before but i cant anymore
<Huundur> im trying to get 5.51
<CFHowlett> drounse  you have to change the bios during POST
<Huundur> the distro version i mean is 5.51
<sacarlson> Huundur: did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<L3top> Huundur: apt-cache policy nmap
<drounse> CFHowlett i have my BIOS set to boot from usb
<L3top> is there anything under candidate?
<urfr332gO> Huundur, here is a link never used it myself may be in a repo you don't have open. http://namhuy.org/blog/2007/08/16/how-to-install-nmap-into-ubuntu/
<CFHowlett> drounse   what's it doing then?
<drounse> CFHowlett it keeps saying "Boot Error"
<L3top> !info alsa-base
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 516 kB
<CFHowlett> drounse   I'd say recreate your boot usb.
<Huundur> L3top it says "N: Unable to locate package map"
<urfr332gO> Huundur, you have the multiverse repo open?
<L3top> what version are you on?
<L3top> and
<L3top> that
<urfr332gO> I'm jusdt guessing though.
<sacarlson> Huundur: what version of ubuntu did you say you were running?
<urfr332gO> just*
<drounse> CFHowlett i have many times, ive tried different distros too, i want ubuntu server tho... also a few days ago i got it to boot, and install then after i rebooted it hung on the page that says "Ubuntu" with the dots loading
<pleiades> why not using rdp?
<Huundur> im using 11.04
<sacarlson> Huundur: sounds like you forgot to do sudo apt-get update or you might change the repo host if that's not it
<CFHowlett> drounse   have you md5sum checked these iso
<L3top> Huundur: are you familiar with pastebin?
<L3top> or pastebinit
<Huundur> -_- im fucking retarded its downloadin the update now
<sacarlson> Huundur: thank you
<Huundur> at least i think it is...thats what it looks like its doing ....thhanks guys...let see if this works
<drounse> CFHowlett yes i have
<drounse> CFHowlett ive checked everything from the iso, to the hardware and cannot find anything wrong
<drounse> CFHowlett ive used unetbootin and startup disk creator
<CFHowlett> drounse   if you're getting a completed installation, there's something in that configuration that's causing your issues.
<gdeeble> Hey, I was wondering if anyone is any good with serial console setups? I got a couple problems and questions.
<L3top> drounse: can you get to that ubuntu bootloader again
<Huundur> got it :D thanks everybody i feel really stupid now though :( im new to this lol
<pleiades> oh i see
<L3top> dont feel stupid Huundur... we all began somewhere.
<L3top> some time
<log> Nach0z: Home sweet home. ;P
<bagels_> when i hit the Super button, or go-home-applet, my desktop flashes and i don't get a program picker.  How can i figure this out?
<sacarlson> Huundur: we all make mistakes and will all continue to make them, no one is perfect
<Huundur> right alright im off to get a shitload more apps now that i can lol
<drounse> CFHowlett i only got a completed installation once and that was last week, i havent been able to boot the usb, i am installing on a new usb, but i have gotten the usb to work on my main desktop, so i think it might be hardware related but ive completely take then computer apart and reassembled and still cant get it to work
<Nach0z> log: yup
<drounse> L3top no unfortunatly
<Nach0z> you aint kiddin
<CFHowlett> drounse   suspect hardware is reasonable.  Sorry, IDK what to tell you...
<drounse> CFHowlett thats ok, i just cant think of what the problem would be, i might try to update the BIOS and maybe itll hlp
<CFHowlett> drounse   good luck
<drounse> CFHowlett thanks
<L3top> drounse: I didn't see... are you using more than one usb drive?
<sacarlson> drounse: I guess you need to at least get the grub console active instead of the flash blinker to get an idea where the problem is locking up
<L3top> typically you can just hit escape and it will show console activity
<pleiades> yeah.. plan your missions wisely.. for youve only got one shot
<drounse> L3top yes, i have three usb flash drives, and i have tried in multiple usb ports on the computer, the computer is picking up that the usb is in but for some reason it wont boot
<sacarlson> L3top: drounse: cool try that esc thing then
<drounse> sacarlson ok
<FreezeRay> There sure is a pile of people in here.
<FreezeRay> (o:
<sacarlson> drounse: best guess is that is don't like your graphic adapter and stops there, if so maybe force vga until you find drivers that work
<FreezeRay> So I am having issues installing ubunto.  I keep getting hangups  during the install process...  they seem to be related to disk formating.
<drounse> sacarlson i have used a usb before on this computer and got it working fine, this used to be my old primary desktop like a month ago, then i got a new chassis plugged everything and it worked, i switched out hard drives and let it sit for a while while i used my other computer, when i came back maybe a week later ive been having nothing but trouble
<FreezeRay> Has anyone need lockups during the "creating ext4 file system for / parition #1..." during an install from USB/boot CD?
<sacarlson> drounse: when it was working I'm not sure you were using the same version of ubuntu, or something else broke,  disable all internal components in bios is another option
<FreezeRay> seen*
<drounse> sacarlson it was the same version of ubuntu, i havent touched anything, thats why i cant figure out whats wrong :/
<nibbier> FreezeRay, use alternative installer cd if you runinto trouble....
<sacarlson> drounse: well your blind until you see the grub console and what the problem might be
<drounse> if i want to update my bios will i need freedos?
<drounse> sacarlson i cant see anything
<gdeeble> drounse, depends on the motherboard. I know my asus boards, I've hit ALT + F2 and throw the bios rom on a usb drive and flash that way.
<sacarlson> drounse: yes I know that's why L3top suggested the esc key to enable grub console, not sure it works or not
<drounse> gdeeble i have an emachine board but the file is an .exe
<drounse> sacarlson the esc key does nothing
<FreezeRay> Nibber: I don't think this is an Alt installer issue.  Everything runs very well live.
<sacarlson> drounse: well it's now installed can the boot configs be changed so that you can see the grub console?
<sacarlson> drounse: oh but this is on the usb so can't be changed?
<ludwin01> alguien habla español?
<drounse> sacarlson its not installed, it was installed on another hdd, but i needed it for my main computer so i have a smaller hdd in with no OS, yes this is a USB
<FreezeRay> Nibbler: also I'd be totally lost with text based install...  lol
<dj> ludwin01, #Ubuntu-es
<gdeeble> drounse, the question comes then, is it a dos file, if so, freedos should work on a USB key from what I know. I'd check the bios for an EZ Flash option to be sure before running through a headache to flash it. IMO
<ludwin01> very funy @dj
<WillMarshall> Question for you guys. I have a bunch of peak volume readings from a digital audio source being streamed to me in 10ms intervals
<WillMarshall> I'm trying to turn that into a useful graphical display on a column of 9 LEDs, as per analog DJ mixers etc
<WillMarshall> Does anyone have any idea where I'd start looking to find out what kinds of processing I can use on this datastream to get good-looking results?
<Name141> When is the next release estimated? April ?
<sacarlson> drounse: I'm running out of idea's so maybe pxeboot from the other system?  maybe the problem is the usb hardware
<CFHowlett> Name141   end of april 2012
<drounse> gdeeble well it has an easy way to install the update but its from within a windows pc and i currently have no OS
<primenumber> Hi all
<drounse> ! | pxeboot
<Name141> CFHowlett: Then looks like if I want to get on the Ubuntu train I might as well do it now seeing as it's 2 months from the next release.
<pleiades> what.. in the.. name of christ.. and all.. that is holy.. happened to brainwreck.. right in the middle of mt chat.. <---- is NOT happy.. in.. fact.. im furious
<drounse> sacarlson whats pxeboot?
<Pecker> pxeboot = if you are getting os from a network server aka ltsp
<sacarlson> drounse: boot from ethernet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYQCFEnjWYA
<pleiades> the book of listsisagreat book
<primenumber> is unity worth using, or should I stick with 10.04
<Pecker> primenumber: imo sitkck with 10.04
<Pecker> my reason, informal testing with nexuiz game, 10.04 gets double fps
<primenumber> is the power bug any better in 11.10?
<drounse> sacarlson thank you ill try right now
<gdeeble> Curious, does anyone know if you can use a USB Serial adapter or Serial PCI Add-on card as a console port for a server? My on-board serial port just keeps dumping random letters like the settings are wrong but they match 100% the server and client machine.
<ludwin01> anybody has configured a omega webcam?
<pleiades> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swGBlDn_yiI&feature=related
<CFHowlett> !ot|pleiades
<ubottu> pleiades: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pleiades> got given a few years,I wonder if they find gold.. Since writing that note, my concerns about nuclear power mainly how do I need to amke myself a semiagnostic protestant that believes in science and culture in the ocen 40 miles north of boston..
<pleiades> you guys have a good night and thanks for the help. I have some work ahaead of me.. ahead*
<pex> k
<pex> network##
<SubjectOne> good morning
<terminhell> good morow
<CFHowlett> SubjectOne   greetings
<pex> good day
<tazjin> In case anyone cares, after three hours of waiting it finally appears that kubuntu-full is the package with the most dependencies. Followed by gnome-desktop-environment
<tazjin> Good night :3
<bagels_> when i hit the Super button, or go-home-applet, my desktop flashes and i don't get a program picker.  How can i figure this out?
<pex> nightmare
<Pecker> anyone have keybord and mouse freezes in 10.04?
<pleiades> stealcian i still havent written ciao a letter to your right..
<pex> i have 11
<pex> norwal
<pex> narwal
<L3top> no Pecker.
<pex> have you tried it in a terminal?
<pex> to bagels, the terminal question
<Pecker> darn, seesm noone can figure this out
<bagels_> pex what?
<bagels_> let me see here
<pex> can you navigate that way in your term?
<gdeeble> bagels_, could try a live cd and see if happens there?
<bagels_> pex narwhal is a version number i thought
<bagels_> pex gdeeble i'm running ubuntu ubermix
<pleiades> my ad has a.308 (223) umm.. wtfis it called.. the auto the mil uses.. shit iforget
<pex> i get them mixed up
<makara> i'm using jpegoptim to convert a whole lot of files, but they're in recursive folders and the app has no recursive option. What are my options?
<bagels_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oEGXTEGgX-I/TJ5UE4ZeUEI/AAAAAAAAAPs/tyPTriejXMA/s1600/Screenshot.png pex gdeeble it is supposed to look like this
<pex> i hate using dos for networking.
<pex> gimme a sec to checkitout in another browser window
<makara> is there some nifty bash sequence I can use to feed files into this program?
<terminhell> you could just use a bash script
<pex> you want the program picker on the left side right?
<pleiades> was that a joke kick flamoot
<bagels_> pex yes, and all i have is a flashing desktop
<bagels_> pex i can't figure out what got corrupted
<terminhell> makara: put all the autoconvert options with all the directories you want on seperate lines
<makara> terminhell: I don't understand
<pex> just re-load it! thats the beauty. if it was hacked you want to do that any way.
<pleiades> since i quit booze and smoke pot.. like.. i notice colors are brighter.. nad stuff.. i been drawing alot
<terminhell> makara: the tool your using, does it have a cli too?
<makara> terminhell: there are many directories
<makara> terminhell: what's cli?
<bagels_> pex it wasn't hacked.  I screwed up a setting somewhere
<makara> its very basic 'jpegoptim'
<pex> you could also use the 'launcher' app  to open those programs you can't get to.
<terminhell> .........................................*face palms................
<makara> don't give me that please
<bagels_> i don't have launcher
<terminhell> makara: the terminal...command line interface
<terminhell> aka 'dos prompt'
<makara> its only terminal
<pex> not the panel, the one from ubu 10.4 i think
<CFHowlett> terminhell   "dos prompt?  grrrrrr
<pex> dosky
<terminhell> CFHowlett: i didnt want to say that, trust me
<CFHowlett> terminhell   forgiven ... THIS time.
<pex> bagles, what os are you using
<terminhell> makara: is this a nautilus script that you downloaded? or, nvm, you said its cli only
<Django_Novice> hi there
<makara> sudo apt-get install jpegoptim
<K0wb0yK0der> hi!
<Django_Novice> any one have idea of No machine??
<pleiades> print out y should I get blue screens of death to an Opteron one, I may have been calling me still but she is an anagram of "Pig indictable, glib boogie.. Junk connivant nerd abhors..
<terminhell> so then just make a bash script by creating a new document, and then start it off with #!/bin/sh and on the next line start putting in the jpegoptim command followed by ../dir_name && ../dir_name2
<K0wb0yK0der> No machine?..i know of No-SQL. but not No machine.
<clarinet> Hi, guys.
<makara> terminhell: thanks for your suggestion
<Django_Novice> Im talking about NX
<Django_Novice> NX for VMware
<clarinet> How to boot into safe mode through GRUB 2?
<clarinet> Anyone can help me?
<K0wb0yK0der> oooooooh
<terminhell> makara: ive not used the program personally so im not sure if that will work. you may have to do the paths individually. But at least you can cp/paste and let the script run it all for you afterwards
<K0wb0yK0der> no i cant help. im only familar with the basics of ESX 4.0
<gdeeble> Curious, does anyone know if you can use a USB Serial adapter or Serial PCI Add-on card as a console port for a server? My on-board serial port just keeps dumping random letters like the settings are wrong but they match 100% the server and client machine.
<Django_Novice> I just want to get the existing session on a different machine
<skorket> I can consistently crash my computer when plugging in an arduino compatible device.  I am running Ubuntu 11.10, 3.0.0-15-generic.  It uses an ftdi driver to communicate.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this?
<terminhell> gdeeble: no idea =/
<clarinet> It seem like Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have save mode option in recovery mode.
<florda> dadle}
<K0wb0yK0der> google would be more helpful then me :( sorry mate
<clarinet> safe mode
<florda> quien?
<K0wb0yK0der> Clarinet, why are you looking for a 'safemode' option
<clarinet> My OS type is x64
<brian1992> in google chrome, how do i update the flash to 10.1
<clarinet> There is nvidia driver installed on my system, but when I change ati card, It can't boot normally.
<clarinet> so, I want to boot into safe mode.
<pleiades> lol.. im out from that stagnant cycle i was in denmark
<clarinet> and install ati driver.
<gdeeble> Boo! Google doesn't seem to bring up an answer to my question.  When I try to do it, the server hangs trying to initialize the card I think, not really sure tho.
<ZeloZelos> can i make one empty rotate and its rotation translated to move another empty along the x, the rotating one rotates around y
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to boot into safe mode in Ubuntu 11.10 x64?
<ZeloZelos> oh,,oops wrong channel :)
<skorket> looking at the syslog, I see a message 'INFO: task khubd:26 blocked for more than 120 seconds.' which happened right at the time of the system hang
<brian> Hello
<pleiades> lets fuck.. HAWWW
<Guest40224> Anyone able to help me with some WINE issues?>
<GhostWolf> hi, i just upgraded to 11.10 ubuntu, does anyone know if there is a way to install a theme for ubuntu? i know theres 4 pre-installed themes for it, but i don't like any of em and i want to use a different theme
<pleiades> how would i go back to a 2.6 kernel>
<c_smith> pleiades, keep it clean
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to boot into safe mode in Ubuntu 11.10 x64?
<pleiades> no i am
<pangolin> pleiades: Please mind your language and topic.
<c_smith> not with the language before......
<pleiades> is some device made in australia that has certain breathing mixture with like half the amount of the show she is pretty hot but they are useful..
<c_smith> pleiades, I'm afraid you lost me there......
<pleiades> on this stats tracker on myspace.. i just thought it was odd.. 42 and 999 together just like that hit at the same time
<Guest40224> WINE won't provide me any audio, can anyone help me with this?
<GhostWolf> clarient safe mode should be selected in the grub menu
<CFHowlett> !ot|pleiades
<ubottu> pleiades: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pleiades> word.. i'm gonna reset his corpus to pure beetris again soon.. he's powered by beetris' brain.. brb
<pleiades> you dont feel angry very often on antipsychotics and if you have hallucination or delusion problems they help with those
<macmartine> why might my syslog be taking up 100% cpu?
<clarinet> Hi, anyone can help me?
<clarinet> How to boot into safe mode?
<GhostWolf> clarinet, i just told you how..
<Guest40224> So, can anyone assist me in getting my audio to work with WINE in Ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> !patience|Guest40224
<ubottu> Guest40224: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how to install a different theme to 11.10?
<ZzBomb> I want to print 10 pages doublesided but my printer does not have a duplex feature, any way to manually invoke it? I saw gnome-manual-duplex but according to other people online it sounds like it's just going to break and I dont feel like wasting paper.
<Guest40224> Another unrelated question.  Is there any way to "boost" the audio  volume?  When I play some songs they seem too quiet.  I've tried PulseAudio Volume Control and it doesn't make it louder than I can already get it.
<fairuz_> Hi, how to clear apt-cacher caches? Can I just delete all the contents in /var/cache/apt-cacher
<clarinet> sorry, there are some problem with my network.
<CFHowlett> fairuz_   sudo apt-get clean
<lorrien3> can anyone see me
<ZzBomb> Guest40224: There is a way to make it go over then 100% in the sound settings, also software like VLC has an amplifier.
<lorrien3> can anyone see me?
<ZzBomb> lorrien3: We see you.
<CFHowlett> lorrien3   icu
<clarinet> It seem like Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have safe mode option in recovery mode.
<macmartine> lorrien3: no
<L3top> Guest40224: I assume you have gone to wine/configure wine/audio
<clarinet> I'm running 64-bit system.
<fairuz_> CFHowlett: That will clean local cache right? Will it clean cache from apt-cacher too?
<ZzBomb> clarinet: go into recovery mode? you can access a recovery terminal that way
<GhostWolf> clarinet do you know how to get the grub menu?
<Guest40224> L3top: Yes, I've gone through the wine/audio configuration
<CFHowlett> fairuz_   as I understand it, yes
<L3top> what audio driver did it choose for you?
<clarinet> Yeah.
<Guest40224> L3top: OSS
<clarinet> There no safe mode option in recovery mode.
<fairuz_> CFHowlett: Hm that's not good. What if I just want to clean my local cache?
<clarinet> I don't know how to enter safe mode in terminal.
<GhostWolf> clarinet, recovery mode is same as safe mode for linux/ubuntu.
<CFHowlett> fairuz_ sorry that's the only cache cleaner I'm familiar with.
<L3top> I really only know anything about alsa
<ZzBomb> clarinet: I've never heard of a safe mode in linux. It's same as recovery
<clarinet> Oh, yes. but how to run in low graphics mode?
<fairuz_> CFHowlett: ok thanks
<clarinet> OK
<ZzBomb> clarinet: try starting x. If you cannot, open a terminal and run recovery scripts to get it running again
<clarinet> There is nvidia driver installed on my system, but when I change ati card, It can't boot normally.
<ZzBomb> There are about 100 tutorials for it on the ubuntuforums.
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if there is a way to install themes for the new 11.10 ubuntu?
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Appearance manager?
<crizzy> GhostWolf: themes should be copied to ~/.themes/
<crizzy> ZzBomb: no such thing in gnome3 :)
<ZzBomb> crizzy: Ah I forgot that got removed, I still dont understand why.
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb i have no idea i don't know how the 11.10 works, in 11.04 you were able to install it from the same area as you change your desktop screen
<crizzy> ZzBomb: i bet it comes back later on in gnome3 cycle
<crizzy> ZzBomb: wasn't exactly 'removed', just wasn't rewritten back in the g3 cycle
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: like crizzy said then .. copy into  ~/.themes/
<GhostWolf> crizzy, ok but i don't know how to install some of these i downloaded i just know how to install them from the appearance window on the previous ubuntu versions
<crizzy> ZzBomb: nothing unusual, original gnome 2.0 missed *a lot* of features, they just put the initial work on the platform
<ZzBomb> crizzy: that's kinda the equivalent of being removed.
<crizzy> ZzBomb: but yes, it is ugly that you can't even change fonts without tweak tool
<Guest40224> L3top: When I go to my audio preferences though under applications it says somethign about ALSA, not OSS
<ZzBomb> crizzy: I think there is a tweak tool you can install. I dont remember the package name and it might be in a ppa
<crizzy> GhostWolf: don't they come up with instructions? depends a bit on theme too
<GhostWolf> crizzy, not all of them
<crizzy> ZzBomb: gnome-tweak-tool
<ZzBomb> Go figure..
<ZzBomb> :3
<crizzy> GhostWolf: ok, general way to install themes is this:
<newbie007> anyone here using GIMX ?
<crizzy> GhostWolf: open nautilus. press ctrl-l, type ~/.themes/ there, open your theme .tar.gz by clicking it, drag contents to ~/.themes
<ZzBomb> Well hey, if anyone wants a challenge, help me figure out how to manually print double sided without the function built into printer.
<crizzy> GhostWolf: then select it from 'advanced settings' (which is package: gnome-tweak-tool)
<GhostWolf> ok crizzy i'll try that. do you know if there are spefici themes done just for 11.10? or is it all versatile?
<Guest40224> Played around with some random audio settings
<Guest40224> it seems to play audio through wine now
<crizzy> GhostWolf: this is a bit ugly atm, but i'm sure these options will come back later on in gnome3 cycles. 12.04 already restores many old missing style configuration options
<Guest40224> but I can't seem tog et spotify to open now
<L3top> Ok...
<crizzy> GhostWolf: just look for GTK3 themes :)
<Guest40224> Spotify used to open fine using wine, now it doesn't
<Guest40224> Have they changed it recently?
<L3top> Guest40224: apt-cache policy alsa-base
<crizzy> Guest40224: i use native linux client, works fine
<Guest40224> crizzy: Don't you need premium for the native client?
<GhostWolf> crizzy, is the gtk3 themes different than themes for the 11.04 themes at all?
<Guest40224> L3top: What is that for?
<L3top> see if there is a version installed
<ZzBomb> Guest40224: I imagine they regularly update spotify. At least they did when I was using in windows, although you should have noticed it generally asks you.
<c_smith> Guest40224, have you tried the native client.
<L3top> it tells me what is available, and what is installed
<crizzy> Guest40224: yes, you do. but i need it for android/3g streaming anyway
<c_smith> *?
<crizzy> GhostWolf: well, yes. 11.04 and earlier used gnome2 and gtk2
<crizzy> GhostWolf: i don't think these themes are compatible
<crizzy> GhostWolf: big version transitions are always a bit painful, but this'll be much better again when 12.04 comes out
<Guest40224> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/863005/ was what that command gave me
<GhostWolf> crizzy, ok thanks i'll look for them, i only downloaded themes for the 11.04 on a site, let me give you the addy for them to see if it does
<ZzBomb> Ok. Time to get Funky. Just going to have my printer print Even ones.. Then odd ones. So lame that feature does not exist. It's so simple.
<Guest40224> crizzy: Well, yeah, I can't afford that haha. I use google music for my android streaming.
<Guest40224> c_smith: I can't afford the native client as a broke college student :S
<crizzy> Guest40224: it's only like 9,90eur/month :)
<GhostWolf> crizzy, well i was upgrading cause before when i upgraded there was an issue with a toolbar i used
<crizzy> Guest40224: price of a burger meal here :P
<c_smith> Guest40224, ah, well, I don't use Spotify, so I didn't know that was a premium feature....
<c_smith> although that's really cheap of them, making people pay just because they don't use Windows....
<clarinet> Zzbomb, startx doesn't work. Do you know how to run in low graphics mode?
<crizzy> Guest40224: isn't google music us-only anyway? :/
<Guest40224> c_smith: Lol, I make $0 a month, so I can't really afford it. I'm saving my cash to buy a raspberry pi when they are more readily available.
<Guest40224> c_smith: I meant that to be towards crizzy
<c_smith> Guest40224, I hear those are nice. might have to get me a few....
<ZzBomb> clarinet:  hm Generally if you can run in low graphics mode it will ask if you want to go into it when you start like normal. So I think you can assume xorg is too dead to even do that.
<Guest40224> crizzy: I'm not sure about google music's global availability
<GhostWolf> crizzy, here is the site i was using before, http://www.techiesouls.com/2008/11/27/collection-of-50-best-looking-linux-gnomeubuntu-themes-to-download/
<Guest40224> crizzy: Although from what I've used it seems really well done.  The beta phase was shaky, but now it really seems to have come together.
<Guest40224> c_smith: For $35 USD it'd a a crime not to buy at least one
<ZzBomb> clarinet: What errors does it show when starting? That's generally a good indicator, if you see the loader try switching with... (I think it's F3, but I dont really remember) to view verbose startup.
<ZzBomb> Maybe it's F2.... It's been a while since I have need to.
<crizzy> Guest40224: take a look here: http://gnome-shell.deviantart.com/gallery/29380653
<Guest40224> So before I could launch spotify but it had no audio, and now that I had audio, I can't launch spotify... Something must always go wrong.
<ZzBomb> Ok I missed something. $35, only thing I can think of that is $35 is the raspberry pi
<L3top> Guest40224:   amixdigital=$(amixer | grep Simple | grep IEC | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done
<ZzBomb> Guest40224: Reinstall spotify.
<crizzy> Guest40224: also here http://abhizweblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/some-gtk-3-themes-ubuntu-n-fedora.html
<L3top> open wine, select alsa wave out, test sound
<L3top> erg...
<L3top> that was wrong
<L3top> that is digi only
<L3top> sorry.
<crizzy> ah
<L3top>   amixdigital=$(amixer | grep Simple | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done
<crizzy> sorry it was GhostWolf who asked for themes
<ZzBomb> Guest40224: Or start like perusing your wine logs. But generally a reinstall is easier if it just wont start... If you can.. removing the wine prefix is pretty easy s well if you dont have other stuff in it. Something like PlayOnLinux is also good since it's a bit more optimized already for the software.
<crizzy> GhostWolf: check those links ^^ :P
<Guest40224> crizzy: I think someone else was looking for the themes
<L3top> then type alsamixer
<L3top> er
<L3top> sudo alsamixer
<clarinet> ZzBomb, all this happened when I change my nvidia card to ati card.
<Guest40224> Also, I've reinstalled spotify to no avail
<crizzy> GhostWolf: http://abhizweblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/some-gtk-3-themes-ubuntu-n-fedora.html and http://gnome-shell.deviantart.com/gallery/29380653
<clarinet> When nvidia driver enabled.
<L3top> make sure all vols are at acceptable level
<ZzBomb> clarinet: Do you have any other type of video? Because changing video card types would Absolutely cause that to happen...
<GhostWolf> crizzy, i will thanks. so those themse on the link i showed you won't work with 11.10 then?
<ZzBomb> clarinet: I mean like onboard.
<crizzy> GhostWolf: likely not
<clarinet> ZzBomb, yeah.
<gdeeble> Curious, does anyone know if you can use a USB Serial adapter or Serial PCI Add-on card as a console port for a server? My on-board serial port just keeps dumping random letters like the settings are wrong but they match 100% the server and client machine.
<Guest40224> what are the commands to check my GTK version?  Although I was not directly looking for a GTK theme that does seem intriguing.
<crizzy> GhostWolf: i'm kinda boring, i run stock unity, with only wallpaper changed :P too busy with actual work to fiddle with themes..
<GhostWolf> ok thanks crizzy, btw have another question, is there a way to not have multiple windows like the browser windows on top of each other?
<crizzy> hm?
<GhostWolf> crizzy, i just like something different, i like things to be a bit darker
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Maybe im confused.. But just drag one over another.
<clarinet> ZzBomb, grub menu displayed normally.
<ZzBomb> clarinet: Ok yea thats not doing anything yet. What happens next?
<Guest40224> crizzy: I change my wallpaper like every day.  I'm a fan of reddit.com/r/earthporn  NOTE: That is not actually porn, it is entirely SFW.
<GhostWolf> crizzy, in 11.10 when i open more than 1 browser window open, and when i want to tab over it, i only see one firefox icon but i see like 3 little arrows thing saying i have 3 pages up. i want them to be seperate, instead of on top of each other
<crizzy> umm i have no idea
<crizzy> i mostly use super-w for changing windows
<ome> Why does `sensiable-browser` doesn't respect the defualt browser ? or how does it decides which browser to use ?
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: That's a compiz setting, im not sure if you can change it
<GhostWolf> and ZzBomb you can't drag it cause you have to hit the down key to see the other browser windows
<crizzy> GhostWolf: try hitting super(win button)-w if you're on unity3d
<ZzBomb> Oh yea.. that's a good question. GhostWolf, are you using unity-3d or 2d?
<GhostWolf> crizzy, yea i did that, but it just minimizes everything, i don't want that
<GhostWolf> i have no idea i just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04
<crizzy> minimizes? it should display all open windows at once
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Do you have accelerated graphics?
<GhostWolf> crizzy, thats what i mean minimizes all programs i have open to see whats open
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb, again i don't know im not very familiar with alot of things in ubuntu
<clarinet> ZzBomb, ubuntu logo can displayed and then black screen when boot from normal mode.
<ZzBomb> clarinet: Click F2 when you see that ubuntu logo, should switch to verbose(can someone confirm that its f2?)
<zayan> hey guys
<zayan> guys
<ju_> hello, everyone
<clarinet> ZzBomb, thanks, I'll try it later.
<zayan> i need help
<CFHowlett> zayan   ask away
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: I am pretty sure your referring to a compiz setting. Try install compizconfig-settings-manager and playing with your unity settings.
<zayan> is there any one who have used peppermint os 2
<CFHowlett> zayan   not on this channel.
<zayan> which ?
<ZzBomb> zayan: I am pretty sure you are in the #ubuntu room
<zayan> ah this channel is ubuntu <:)
<ju_> can anyone here help with xubuntu 11.10 settings?
<CFHowlett> zayan   try #peppermint
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb, all i know is when you open a program like a browser you hit tab and you can see all the programs up. with firefox if you have more than one firefox window open it is ontop of the other window
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: It most likely does that with other programs with multiple windows too then. Try the compiz settings.
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: I think that's part of the Expo settings
<ju_> hello... ?(
<CFHowlett> ju_   greetings
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb, never had any other program that uses multiple windows. i don't see someone using more than 1 xchat or other programs of the sort
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Or maybe not, idk ill poke around it some
<hopstafarian> wondering if anyone here has experience with beowulf cluster under ubuntu?
<zayan> no one is there ?
<zayan> in that channel
<ju_> can u help with xubuntu 11.10 settings?
<GhostWolf> sorry ZzBomb i rather not poke on sometihng i don't know what it is of
<CFHowlett> zayan   see http://peppermintos.com/
<ju_> or it is in another channel?
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: On my system when I alt-tab it shows firefox as one, then if I hover over it for a bit it expands and shows both windows.
<Guest40224> So
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb, yes thats what i mean, i have a printscreen to show you, but i don't want that i want to make it seperate
<Guest40224> When I try to do the automatic updater it says something along the lines of "trying to install package from untrusted source, then when I ask for more info it says spotify-qt-client.  And then it installs no updates.  How do I get it to install all my updates?
<LinSkyrate> anyone got the awus036NH card working after upgrade to 3.2.6?
<crizzy> Guest40224: i think you should add the spotify repository key to get them verified
<zayan> How do i add home folder and trash bin in Ubuntu
<Guest40224> crizzy: Why does it stop all my like 300+ updates though, why can't I just skip the spotify one?
<crizzy> no idea :)
<crizzy> Guest40224: http://www.spotify.com/fi/download/previews/ see here anyway
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Ok I checked compiz settings, unless there is a hidden feature for doing it otherwise you cannot use the Unity Switcher in that way. You could use something like the Shift Switcher, Ring Switcher, Static Application Switcher, or Application Switcher to get the effect you want.. And then just redo the hotkeys for that manually.
<crizzy> Guest40224: make all those steps, then spotify updates should have no problem
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb, i did not understand what you just said. sorry
<finn> Beta is out tomorrow, anyone using a recent cvs version?
<ju_> hi. i have a problem - can't bring window buttons close, maximize, minimize to the left (xubuntu 11.10)
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Install the compizconfig-settings-manager, you can change that stuff there. It's pretty self explanatory once your in it. The feature you want is not built into the "Unity" plugin which manages the switcher by default. But there are a few other plugins that can do exactly what you want.
<crizzy> uhm
<crizzy> be VERY careful with compizconfig
<ZzBomb> Yes
<crizzy> it can and it WILL eventually break your config
<crizzy> and then you can't start unity anymore
<ZzBomb> Yea.. I've broken mine a dozen times.. Fortunately It's easy to reset.
<crizzy> before you even start, instructions to fix it:
<crizzy> start unity 2d: start compizconfig again, and click unity plugin back on
<crizzy> :P
<ZzBomb> Preferences - Reset to defaults.. Woo.
<CFHowlett> ju_   Settings -> Settings Manager -> Window Manager -> Button Layout (R Column) Drag the maximize, minimize, close and menu buttons where you want them.
<crizzy> i think compizconfig is remoed from 12.04 repos already.. at least software centre
<LinSkyrate> get this msg when modprobe rt2800usb: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Guest40224> Whats the best FTP client for Ubuntu?
<urfr332gO> crizzy, #ubuntu+1 is 12.04
<GhostWolf> this is what i see, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/screenshotat20120229224.png/ i don't want that, i want those 3 firefox winders seperated from each other.
<ZzBomb> crizzy: Shucks, I usually customize my configuration like crazy, there will be some variation of it I am sure...
<dit> hello all
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Ok.. Yep.. That's what I am talking about.
<urfr332gO> crizzy, unity is a plugin in compiz it is not going anywhere.
<crizzy> urfr332gO: duh, was just implying using compizconfig is dangerous
<CFHowlett> dit   greetings
<dit> can anyone tell me how to install geo server in ubuntu
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: the editor is going away.. not compiz
<ju_> <CFHowlett> oh thanks ... it was SO easy...
<crizzy> urfr332gO: and fiddling with it WILL eventually disable the unity plugin when it breaks the config (and it does it a lot)
<urfr332gO> ZzBomb, what editor?
<GhostWolf> i just don't want to have that, is there anyway to not have it like that?
<CFHowlett> ju_    worked?
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: compizconfig-settings-manager
<urfr332gO> crizzy, not if you know what your doing.
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to enter Failsafe Graphics Mode from terminal?
<ju_> <CFHowlett> yes.. )
<CFHowlett> ju_   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/Success.jpg
<zayan> GUYS
<crizzy> urfr332gO: no, it just does it. known problem
<zayan> GUys
<zayan> guys
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: It's not as bad as it used to be. But when unity first came out I broke my config about 100 times.
<zayan> guu=ys
<FloodBot1> zayan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zayan> ok
<dit> CFHowlett: i ve downloaded bin file of geoserver
<crizzy> urfr332gO: compizconfig freezing and destroying your configs is barely 'not knowing what you're doing'
<zayan> FloodBot1
<ju_> <CFHowlett> :-)
<CFHowlett> dit   http://suite.opengeo.org/docs/usermanual/installation/linux/geoserver-ubuntu.html
<dit> CFHowlett: but not able to install
<clarinet> or from grub 2?
<zayan> FloodBot1 : how do i add the home folder recycle bins and stuff like that in my dekstop?
<CFHowlett> dit this appears to be the official instructions.  If this doesn't work, I sure don't know what else to tell you ...
<urfr332gO> ZzBomb, crizzy  plenty of web tutorials on how to tweak compiz in unity, if you tweaked  without reading then well.d
<crizzy> zayan: install 'gnome-tweak-tool' package. then you can find this as 'advanced settings'. there's options for that
<clarinet> ZzBomb, maybe Failsafe Graphics Mode can avoid this problem when changing gfx card.
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: Some of us started using it before "plenty" of tutorials existed. Plus they generally dont cover anything I want to do
<dit> CFHowlett: thanks
<zayan> to add home folders , recycle bin?? in compiz ? i never thoought of that in using compiz !
<crizzy> urfr332gO: crappy softwar crashing has nothing to do with person not knowing what he's doing. and compizconfig does destroy compiz config files when it does that. stop defending it, you clearly have no clue what YOU are talking about.
<CFHowlett> dit   good luck
<ZzBomb> clarinet: Usually it will ask you to enter that if its going to let you (in my experience)
<urfr332gO> crizzy, yeah hiolster your ego.
<GhostWolf> well i guess i have to just keep it like this. aslo realized if i don't go to another program or window i can tab from 2 browsers
<urfr332gO> holster*
<crizzy> zayan: read above, gave you instructions
<crizzy> urfr332gO: known bugs in compizconfig have nothing to do with my ego, either.
<clarinet> ZzBomb, Yeah, there is failsafe graphics mode option in previous release.
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: Telling ya, it's pretty easy to enable one of the other switchers with that manager and those are generally not features that break things.
<Companion> ssh root@home.pulse207.com
<clarinet> ZzBomb, but I can't see it in Ubuntu 11.10 recovery mode.
<Companion> oops D:
<urfr332gO> crizzy, no just your discourse.
<GhostWolf> ZzBomb, nah i rather not mess with anything if its not something simple i don't want to bother thanks anyways
<ZzBomb> GhostWolf: It's pretty simple.. You install one package and click one checkbox. Then optionally redo your hotkeys.
<GhostWolf> again ZzBomb no thanks
<ZzBomb> Alrighty :p
<GhostWolf> but im out, got the main thing i wanted and will look into those themes later
<gdeeble> Curious, does anyone know if you can use a USB Serial adapter or Serial PCI Add-on card as a console port for a server? My on-board serial port just keeps dumping random letters like the settings are wrong but they match 100% the server and client machine.
<ZzBomb> clarinet: have you seen like... this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/91352/blank-screen-after-ati-video-card-installation-on-ubuntu-11-10-amd64
<ZzBomb> Like im pretty sure there are a bunch of other people who have had this issue.
<clarinet> ZzBomb, OK, thanks.
<ZzBomb> That's not such a good article but yea. Thats totally something that is all over the forums and such if you look around
<clarinet> ZzBomb, Yeah.
<ZzBomb> clarinet: You most likely just need to install the ati drivers which I assume would remove the nvidia ones. Although I dont really know, never had an ATI card.. all my stuff is nvidia
<ZzBomb> http://mrrichard.hubpages.com/hub/2-Ways-to-Install-FGLRX-in-Ubuntu-1110-Oneric
<ZzBomb> This one looks useful
<ZzBomb> You may need to adapt it to you using a terminal though,
<clarinet> ZzBomb, OK, thank you.
<ZzBomb> So to download, use wget. To install just chmod +x then run ./app
<ZzBomb> etc etc
<ZzBomb> Ok I guess I am done.
<user1> hi, can i install ie browser in ubuntu 11.10??
<urfr332gO> user1, only with wine
<ZzBomb> user1: try #wine
<Canadian1296> user1: IE requires windows or wine. I suggest you use Firefox instead but its up to you
<user1> ZZbomb, but it is not working when i installed with wine
<ZzBomb> try winetricks
<crizzy> only ie6 iirc works with wine, so it's pretty useless
<capecarnation> when installing ubuntu can i break up the hard disk into 4 logical partitions, and then create in the first partition, for example, create all of my partitions for ubuntu (ie, /, swap, /boot, /home, /tmp, /var, /log)?
<ZzBomb> Ive used ie7 in it pretty flawlessly, and i think ie8 works now too
<urfr332gO> capecarnation, logicals go in a exteneded
<ZzBomb> Haha. Using ie flawlessly. what a joke.
<Canadian1296> Where is the Linux mint support channel?
<ZzBomb> Canadian1296: ##linuxmint
<urfr332gO> #mint ##linuxmint
<ZzBomb> Canadian1296: Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<capecarnation> urfr332gO, ok, so it's HARD DRIVE -> EXTENDED -> LOGICAL -> PARTITION?
<Canadian1296> ZzBomb: Thanks
<ZzBomb> capecarnation: or Harddrive -> Primary Partition
<ZzBomb> Assuming your structure is msdos
<ZzBomb> aka not a mac....
<urfr332gO> capecarnation, why would you want to break it up like that kinda old school.
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: Mine right now goes [primary][primary][primary][extended[logical][logical]]. Stupid manufacturer included 4 primaries, took me forever to rearrange it to allow extras.
<capecarnation> urfr332gO, i thought that was the way everyone did it?  i would like to have one of the extended partitions for ubuntu, another extended partition for a "test bed for distros", and yet another extended partition for putting all of my music on.
<ZzBomb> capecarnation: if you only want 3, just do 3 primaries.
<urfr332gO> ZzBomb, I have 3 primaries to but W7, NTFS shared, and The W8 released today, I don'y reall use windows though I just feel sorry for those that do.
<ucenik04> hi
<urfr332gO> don't
<ucenik04> fgf
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: I test things virtually.
<urfr332gO> ZzBomb, I have a netbook not really enough power.
<capecarnation> urfr332gO, i certainly don't use windows.  been burned too many times.  i do wonder if my son will be able to play his Jump Start software in linux, though.  hopefully wine will support that.
<ZzBomb> Ah...
<ucenik04> aaa
<ucenik04> ;P
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: yar.. I have a 15" w/ an i7. Wonderful specs for price. :3
<ucenik04> aa
<capecarnation> ZzBomb, that face you made almost looks like a cat face.  just need the whiskers ;)
<urfr332gO> ZzBomb, I might buy something with more umph in grad school.
<ZzBomb> capecarnation: that's what it was :P
<ZzBomb> urfr332gO: I was thinking about buying a netbook soon but it looks like tablet would be better for what I would be using it for.
<ZzBomb> I just dont think tablets have come quite as far as I want them to before I buy one.
<urfr332gO> ZzBomb, yeah.
<capecarnation> that's what i was thinking.  tablets seem to be going out the door.  they should just make netbooks that have touch-screen functionality built in so that you can completely open up the netbook 'til it's flat on the table (both sides), then use the touch screen.
<zayan> Hey guys
<ome> Tablets are a joke if you want a serious computer.
<zayan> i need some help
<zayan> do any of you know a good screen recording software
<zayan> which screencasts myself even
<zayan> !!
<CFHowlett> zayan   recordmydesktop
<ome> capecarnation: that is what I have always dreamt about, being able to silide and have different keybaord/controllers!
<zayan> oh ill check that out thanks!
<ome> it's just amazing if they have made something like that !
<ZzBomb> capecarnation: No i mean, tablets are pushing netbooks out of the way.. Since basically those new "Ultrabooks" keep getting smaller the netbook category is fading. So I am just waiting for tablets to improve a little more. They are in no way going away.
<capecarnation> have never heard of Ultrabooks.  why can't they just make netbooks to look like giant slider phones that use for texting :)
<ZzBomb> Ha. Because that would be impossible to use. Who has big enough hands?
<capecarnation> by the way, is there a better brick and mortar place to buy laptops then best buy?  their selection is abysmal, looks worse than it did a year ago.
<christinepea777> frys
<capecarnation> ZzBomb, no it wouldn't.  the keyboard would be the size of the netbooks, it would just slide in underneath the screen when the user only wants to be in tablet mode.
<ome> capecarnation: one of the reasions that they are not making them is that the technology used for smartphone/tablets screens are pretty expensive. it would make the laptops pretty unafordable.
<capecarnation> it would?  wouldn't the competition only make the laptops cheaper?
<clarinet> What does noapic mean?(grub boot loader parameter)
<capecarnation> i think the edubuntu install has 'stalled' on my other computer.  ....funny, just as i type this (after waiting damn near30 minutes), it's about finished installing.  my son is tickled to death to have  his own computer :)
<user1> hi, in ubuntu 11.10 bluetooth device is not activating, even when i press bluetoth button.
<ome> capecarnation: the competation will make things cheaper, but not cheaper then what it costs to make them. the multitouch is pretty expensive and it gets more expensive as your screen size.
<clarinet> Does anyone know what "noapic" stand for?(grub boot loader parameter)
<ome> IIRC, the price of multitouch is exponetional to the screen size.
<ZzBomb> ok im gunna do some work, laterz
<ome> action hemmmm
<capecarnation> ome, gotcha.. hadn't thought of that.
<capecarnation> nice talking to you, ZzBomb
<capecarnation> clarinet i used to play that instrument 6th grade through 11th grade, many years ago :)
<pyrokamileon> whats a good channel where I can get help with Testdisk?
<clarinet> capecarnation, Oh, for 5 year. I only played for 1 year, many years ago too.
<clarinet> capecarnation, do you like it?
<capecarnation> did i like the clarinet?  not sure, really.  my embechure (or however you spell that) wasn't correct for the reeds, and i quickly fell in love with percussion.  i never took music that seriously, and regret it.  looking back, had i done so, i would have for sure gone onto DCI. can you imagine being in the Blue Devils percussion? :D
<doc-saintly> So some of you may recognize me - but here's the situation: I have a 3tb raid that took a dump. I have a backup of it from about a month ago, I have the contents of what I retrieved from the raid with testdisk, and I have the original raid which I've fsck'd with a backup superblock (with errors of course)
<urfr332gO> capecarnation, different fingering for every octave, I used to play reeds and jazz professionally.
<doc-saintly> What's the best/easiest way to go about this? I figured that if I did a binary comparison between what was on the fsck'd system vs the month old backup I could verify the integrity and potentially restore anything that is corrupted.
<doc-saintly> Then I need to look at the fsck'd and the testdisk files vs. the month old backup to see how many of the intermediate files I can restore.
<doc-saintly> I look forward to any suggestions on how to accomplish all this.
<clarinet> capecarnation, I don't know so much about Blue Devils.
<capecarnation> clarinet, go to youtube, type in blue devils percussion and enjoy.  unreal how tight their line is.  other great ones, too.  phantom regiment, santa clara vanguard, cavaliers (rosemont, il).....
<clarinet> capecarnation, OK.
<capecarnation> urfr332gO, the fingering aspect of it wasn't a problem for me.  i  have slender fingers.  it was the mouth part that gave me fits, my bite was terrible.
<capecarnation> how come edubuntu was able to download everything it needs just fine for installation, and after rebooting it can't see the wired connection?
<fairuz> I use local mirror (setup using apt-cacher) to upgrade one of my machine from 11.10 to 12.04. In order to do that, I modified the sources.list of the machine to point to the local mirror. I have no problem with apt-get update and upgrade. But what will happen for do-release-upgrade? When the machine is upgraded to 12.04, will it re-modify the sources.list to point to precise's repo of my local mirror or the default one?
<chown_> guys what do i do when all menu bars disappears?
<chown_> so i cant moxe the windows applications around
<pyrokamileon> I'm using Testdisk to try and recover my partitions and it finds both of them but when I try and undelete them both is refuses to work for me because doing so would make the structure bad
<pyrokamileon> anyone have any ideas?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ping
<urfr332gO> pyrokamileon, did you overwrite the partitions and use them?
<pyrokamileon> I don't believe so
<phpN00b> any one knows of a good Navicat alternative for Ubuntu?
<pyrokamileon> I'm trying to help a friend out, I don't think he had a chance to use them
<pyrokamileon> it's doing a deep scan right now so I guess I can't do much with it
<pyrokamileon> but at first it did find both my recovery and main system partition, they were both listed as deleted
<pyrokamileon> when I tried to undelete them both testdisk wouldn't let me proceed because that would make the structure bad
<chown_> is there a way to restart x without loosing all windows open? i mean, when x restarts again it would open all that was opened again?
<pyrokamileon> the first partition ends on exactly the same cylinder that the next partition begins, I'm not sure but I think they should be consecutive and not share that same number..
<pyrokamileon> but I'm not even sure where to look to try and figure out what to do about it!
<urfr332gO> chown_, I have run a restart of ldm not everything running was still running.
<chown_> urfr332gO: i see, well sometimes my windows menu bars disappears... i dont know what to do so i run rr ldm, do u think is there another way?
<urfr332gO> chown_, have you tweaked compiz, I assume your running unity.
<chown_> urfr332gO: yeah, im running unity. what do u mean?
<urfr332gO> chown_, is compiz running stock?
<chown_> urfr332gO: compiz is running to
<urfr332gO> chown_, have you changed compiz at all?
<raymears> hi everyone. i cloned my notebook hard drive onto a sandybridge desktop. with intel graphics.
<chown_> urfr332gO: a little, do you think my changes are causing it?
<raymears> i can boot into the system, X starts after i removed the fglrx drivers and installed the intel ones from the glasen ppa
<raymears> but it only supports resolutions up to 1280X1024
<raymears> any ideas whats missing?
<urfr332gO> chown_, probably I set mine to run the cube, regularly the window header disappear, you can install  compiz-fusion, and make a desktop launcher that will restart compiz, or just do it in the terminal.
<chown_> urfr332gO:  oh,  so it is compiz that makes it disappear
<chown_> urfr332gO: so by restarting compiz it would fix
<chown_> urfr332gO: ty
<urfr332gO> yeah
<chown_> is tehre some type of default shortcut to open terminal window?
<theadmin> chown_: ^M-T (Ctrl-Alt-T)
<chown_> theadmin: savelifer
<chown_> or is it lifesaver?
<theadmin> chown_: lifesaver lol
<chown_> my english is cruel to me
<satish> how do i change to indian channels
<satish> anyone...
<theadmin> !in | satish
<ubottu> satish: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<satish> thank you
<ndkelly> Hi.
<satish> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<satish> how do i get there
<satish> hmm...
<theadmin> satish: /join #ubuntu-in
<ndkelly> Recently been getting regular Firefox crashes, related to the GLX version. Says it need to be 1.3
<ndkelly> How would i go about updating this?
<ndkelly> I'm running 10.04 on a Dell Mini 10v.
<jessie> when i formatted my usb in starup disk this is the error im getting how to fix it unable to mount 4.1GB file system
<toxiccity90> is it possible to install lightdm on 10.10 ubuntu?? and if so how??
<toxiccity90> what ppa do I use or source packages??
<Typedirno> hello
<capecarnation> if ubuntu and my mp3's are on separate extended partitions, will i be able to access the mp3's from ubuntu?
<Typedirno> I think
<jessie> "Unable to mount 4.1 GB file system" in starup disk how to fix it
<ndkelly> capecarnation, Yes. just navigate with Nautilus
<Typedirno> cape
<theadmin> capecarnation: Sure
<chown_> urfr332gO: well in order to enable cube, you had to disable unity, right?
<capecarnation> i am just wondering if separating stuff with extended partitions is going 'too far', or if logical partitions is enough.  the hard drive is 500GB and I NEVER come close to using that much space.  just don't know what to do with all that space.
<Typedirno> K im new, whats that colon
<capecarnation> the thing that gets examined when you turn 40 :)
<urfr332gO> chown_, no there are web tutorials OMGubuntu has one I think, the key is that restart cause the desktop goes crazy.
<Typedirno> is it like "username4i: hi" "hi, username4i"
<auronandace> Typedirno: colon is :
<theadmin> Typedirno: Yeah, it's all the same
<Typedirno> k like on opera
<theadmin> ...Opera?
<toxiccity90> is there a way to install lighdm on ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04?? LTS?? if so how
<Typedirno> Hello
<ndkelly> How would i update my GLX version?
<capecarnation> what about if i put /home, /tmp, /var and /opt all in another extended partition?  will that work?
<theadmin> capecarnation: Sure
<Typedirno> ommmm
<capecarnation> too many options :)  i just don't know how to set up this hard drive.
<n2diy> How can I determine what version of Xwindow I'm running?
<capecarnation> i was looking at the following web page and i'm just not quite sure it applies to me.  (the section giving an example of a 500GB partition scheme) -> http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/AUnix1/Partitioning.htm
<Issca> 这里有中国的Linux高手吗？有个问题请教
<capecarnation> he just gave Linux the bird ;)
<urfr332gO> lol
<urfr332gO> !cn | Issca
<ubottu> Issca: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Typedirno> huh
<Issca> Thankyou
<Typedirno> what freenode is this
<Typedirno> Heyyy
<n2diy> How can I determine what version of Xwindow I'm running?
<ubuntu> hi
<n2diy> ! x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubuntu> how to resolve the problem of grub> after starting the ubuntu system
<ubuntu> ?
<scientes> ahh help, my xchat windows is rotated 45 dfdeg in a wierd
<scientes> way
<scientes> after doing gnome-shell --replace in oneric
<scientes> its like the regular window
<scientes> but its all wierdly rotated, but still rectangular
<scientes> if i click on another window it goes back to normal
<scientes> but as soon as I focus it goes to the wierd mode again
<scientes> guess that isn't supported that way...
<toxiccity90> anyone can i install lightdm on ubuntu 10.10?? and how??
<jasonmsp> Hey all.  I'm running Natty.  I've been having problems with USB devices.   They dissapear and unplugging, reseting the USB with various scripts from google searches doesn't work.  The only thing that works is reboot with the device unplugged and then plug it back in.  Any thoughts I'm at the end of my google search brain capacity.
<mmabrouk> hi
<mmabrouk> hi
<toxiccity90> i guess never mind
<toxiccity90> i figured it out myself
<snowrichard> installing 11.10 on my beagleboard
<scientes> you should install precise instead snowrichard
<scientes> and the armhf one
<scientes> armhf is much faster on those devices
<snowrichard> well i haven't downloaded those images yet
<scientes> and they are two differn't arches
<snowrichard> i had already downloaded the 11.10 ubuntu preinstalled
<scientes> now, with multiarch it IS possible to cross-grade
<scientes> but its not really sensible to do it
<mister2> so i purged my openjdk icetea and firefox installs and reinstalled them, because loading applets crashes firefox. still does it... any ideas what could be the problem?
<snowrichard> i installed debian squeeze with a net install it took a whole day to download the stuff
<mister2> though i do have more updates to install, so, i'll do that and see if anything fixes itself
<Ilian> Hi, I've followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB to setup the scroll of my trackball, but now the button of my normal mouse are changed(backward button and wheel-click are switched)
<Ilian> is there a way to set different settings for usb trackbal and ps/2 mouse?
<demon_spork> When building a .deb, how do I pass options to the configure script? dpkg-buildpackage just uses the default options and I don't see any way to pass the flags I want to the configure script
<theadmin> demon_spork: ./configure --your-options && make && sudo checkinstall
<bezgo> hello
<bezgo> is this for servers or is it just the chat server
<sharpK> how can I enter a password into the login screen for 11.10 from SSH?
<demon_spork> theadmin, and then I run the dpkg-buildpackage or do I need to do something different than that?
<oCean> bezgo: this is ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for social chat, #ubuntu-server is specific server help
<theadmin> demon_spork: checkinstall will build the deb
<weeb1e> Hi everyone, every 24 hours when nginx rotates its logs my tail script running under a user account gets a permission error. Can anyone tell me how I can make the log file always readable from users that are not root?
<theadmin> demon_spork: It's the way you do it nowadays
<demon_spork> oh
<demon_spork> sweet
<sharpK> how can I enter a password into the login screen for 11.10 from SSH?
<demon_spork> sharpK, ssh prompts for password usually won't show you typing it, not even *, just type out the password and press enter it should accept it
<demon_spork> even though it looks like nothing is showing up
<sharpK> tried it, but still a blank password field with a blinking cursor and no go...
<hex20dec> Hi everyone, I've setup SPF record from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/SPF     and when I check the header in Gmail it's strill neutral. How do I get it to say "Pass"?
<the-newsman2> hello
<StevenCodes22> sup Nexus6
<StevenCodes22> sup the-newsman2  *
<ady> how can i move a folder ?
<aleale97a> Mv
<ady> into invisible folder?
<nibbier> ady mv folder .folder
<sharpK> is there a specific ssh command for keyboard input ?
<ady> ah ty
<ady> is there a copy command?
<hex20dec> ady cp
<nibbier> ady: if the first character is a dot "." its considered hidden
<aleale97a> A dot first
<calico> hi guys, i need  to edit /etc/default/grub
<calico> could someone please tell me how do i do that
<root2> p000000000000
<nibbier> calico, chose your weapon (vi, vim, nano, gedit etc), if its a cli tool prepend su, if its a gui tool prepend gksudo, and add the path to the file afterwards - there is your command. eg: sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<Shirakawasuna2> I haven't used compiz in a long time (running xubuntu here). Is the emerald settings thing still the proper way to change themes?
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna2: No, it's not, Emerald's dead
<hex20dec> nibbier: vi and vim is the same thing.
<theadmin> hex20dec: They're not
<Shirakawasuna2> theadmin: what do I want instead?
<theadmin> hex20dec: vim has much more features than vi
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna2: Well, uh, not sure, haven't used compiz in a long time either
<calico> tnx nibbier
<demon_spork> oh geez, I just wanted to build the package to install on another system, I didn't need it installed on the system that was compiling it
<demon_spork> ~~~
<demon_spork> oh wells
<vubuntor753> Hi
<vubuntor753> is exists the way to recovery file deleted by find command with -delete argument
<vubuntor753> ????
<calico> nibbier, do you know if i could add second line duplicating GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= but with different value
<theadmin> vubuntor753: There's no real way to recover files sanely. You can try e2undel, foremost, photorec...
<theadmin> calico: No, just modify the kernel lines themselves
<theadmin> demon_spork: Sorry about that, checkinstall has an option to just build too though
<vubuntor753> :((
<Ilian> how can I find the current attached mouse identifer?
<calico> theadmin, because I edit this in order to be able to change the brightness on my laptop GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quite splash acpi_osi="  but now I need to add this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1"
<theadmin> calico: Combine the two, as in: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i195_enable_fbc=1 acpi_osi="
<vubuntor753> i tried "find /media/Document/ *.db -type f -delete" with no -name
<vubuntor753> and ..........
<vubuntor753> :((
<theadmin> vubuntor753: Well, you can likely use photorec. db files are berkeley databases, right?
<theadmin> vubuntor753: I think it should be able to recover those, at least partially.
<vubuntor753> i used getdataback for ntfs
<vubuntor753> but ....
<calico> thanks theadmin
<vubuntor753> :((
<theadmin> vubuntor753: I tell you try photorec, it recovers almost everything. Might be a little damaged, ESPECIALLY text files, but it works nicely other than that
<linocisco> I have dual boot ubuntu and windows7. on laptop. I deleted my ubuntu partitions from windows7 and now it didn't boot ended with Grub error. my CD drive is also not working. how could I fix with which command to make windows7 boot
<linocisco> I have dual boot ubuntu and windows7. on laptop. I deleted my ubuntu partitions from windows7 and now it didn't boot ended with Grub error. my CD drive is also not working. how could I fix with which command to make windows7 boot?
<root2> hi
<vubuntor753> linocisco: use mbrfix
<L3top> linocisco:
<L3top> yeah
<L3top> boot to rescue
<novatax> linocisco : fix it with windows 7 installer repair options
<L3top> s/rescue/repair/
<L3top> been a while
<L3top> lol
<L3top> fixmbr,   might possibly have to run fixboot as well... but try it without first
<vubuntor753> linocisco: boot to mini window XP on hirenboot
<vubuntor753> use bootsect command
<L3top> I dunno about live xp to win7 bootsect...
<L3top> I would use the 7 dvd and fixmbr
<vubuntor753> linocisco: use grub4dos4.4
<vubuntor753> to use
<calico> I'm stuck in a tutorial because of this:
<calico> calico@ubuntu:/tmp/acpi_call$ lscpi -vnnn | grep VGA
<calico> No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:
<calico>  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<calico>  Command 'lscp' from package 'nilfs-tools' (universe)
<calico>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<FloodBot1> calico: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> lspci
<L3top> lspci -vnnn | grep VGA
<L3top> I would think it was -vnn
<L3top> but whatever
<calico> oh, there's a mistake in the tutorial itself i see thank you
<L3top> np
<bluefrog> L3top, just that apparently lspci doesn't like pipe to grep
<UnknownCoder> hi, i want to install lubuntu alongside to an existing win 7 installation on my notebook
<UnknownCoder> i tried this installation on a virtual box system without any problem
<Wingede> is unity 5.0 available for 11.10?
<L3top> it does
<L3top> I do it quite a bit
<theadmin> Wingede: Nope
<UnknownCoder> now i made a cd from iso and want to install it like i does in my virtual box
<UnknownCoder> but the install-cd doesn't find my existing win 7
<UnknownCoder> so it offers me to erase the whole hdd
<bluefrog> L3top, indeed the command is faulty  lscpi instead of lspci
<Wingede> theadmin: doh, guess another vm to have a looksie at 12.04 then
<UnknownCoder> ehat have i made wrong
<L3top> root@l3top:/home/mcc/lmce-test# lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03)
<MacroMan> Anyone know how to start the Network Connections GUI as root?
<calico> :S I'm stuck again, bash: ./test_off.sh: Permission denied
<calico>    and sudo doesn't work too
<MacroMan> My default connection isn't showing my connections
<L3top> sudo su
<bambanx> hello
<L3top> ./test_off.sh
<theadmin> calico: chmod +x test_off.sh
<L3top> ah
<L3top> yes
<L3top> thats it
<theadmin> L3top: Never use "sudo su", it breaks the environment
<L3top> exit sudo su
<FloodBot1> L3top: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MacroMan> Is there like a 'sudo network-connections' or something?
<calico> theadmin, sudo su doesn't work anyway :S
<ady> .
<bambanx> guys i am using a mobile usb modem , and i have problem with it, i insert on my laptop and work but them ubuntu disconnect it, other times when i insert on the usb ubuntu dont recognize it , what can i do? (sorry for my bad english :) )
<theadmin> calico: As I said, make the file executable: chmod +x filename
<L3top> what do you mean by breaks the environment? In that it doesnt carry the env settings?
<calico> Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.VGA._OFF: ./test_off.sh: line 34: /proc/acpi/call: Permission denied
<calico> cat: /proc/acpi/call: Permission denied
<calico> works!
<calico> .....
<calico> the three lines are pasted i typed only the dots
<L3top> calico now run as sudo
<L3top> sudo ./test_off.sh
<L3top> now that it is executable
<MacroMan> Anyone know the command to start the Network Connections gui as root/sudo?
<theadmin> MacroMan: Why would you need that?
<calico> thanks
<calico> do you have an idea what this means
<calico> Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.VGA._OFF: failed
<calico> Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.VGA._OFF: works!
<calico> cause it's the same, just failed / works
<MacroMan> When I start the GUI as me (from the menu) it doesn't show my network connection
<L3top> one is POP1 and one is POP2
<MacroMan> I need to set a static IP, which is much easier from the GUI
<calico> oh! i'm like disabled visually today...
<calico> thanks again
<L3top> np
<theadmin> MacroMan: That probably means it doesn't see your network card, that's all -- configuring from CLI is more senseful anyway
<bluefrog> MacroMan, edit connections then
<theadmin> Or yeah add a connection if you have no dhcp
<MacroMan> I'm already connected via DHCP, but I can't see the connection to edit it
<MacroMan> So I assumed that I would be able to see it if I run the GUI as root
<almoxarife> MacroMan: you do see the connection icon?
<bluefrog> MacroMan, right click on the network manager icon and choose edit connections
<MacroMan> Yes, done that. My connection doesn't show!
<MacroMan> Just an empty list
<calico> L3top, so this is what the tutorial says, but I don't have the slightest idea how to interpret that, can you help
<calico> $ lscpi -vnnn | grep VGA # Check status here
<calico> $ ./test_off.sh # Check for any line that says "it works"
<calico> $ lspci -vnnn | grep VGA # Check with result of above
<MacroMan> But I am online, chatting here right now
<bluefrog> MacroMan, what is written in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<almoxarife> MacroMan: did you make changes to network-manager?
<MacroMan> http://pastebin.com/vgqL87v2
<MacroMan> I haven't made any changes. New computer 2 months ago and I've never edited the network settings. I just plugged the ethernet cable in when I first switched it on and it worked fine
<UnknownCoder> hi folks
<UnknownCoder> i have a problem with my dualboot install
<bluefrog> MacroMan, http://pastebin.com/3q0Gu2dA
<UnknownCoder> i tried to install lubuntu alongside to my existing win7 installation
<UnknownCoder> i tried this before in a virtual box without any problems
<bluefrog> MacroMan, and if you dind't play with connections, someone did for you...
<UnknownCoder> but nowwhen i am booting from a cd the installer only offers me to erase the whole disk
<UnknownCoder> instead of finding my existing windows
<MacroMan> bluefrog, won't that knock out my connection?
<UnknownCoder> whats the problem?
<Artificial> My Ubuntu box isn't booting up properly - all of a sudden it's just stopped working. On boot, it gets to the Ubuntu loading screen, and then after about 1-2s the screen just goes black. Does anyone have any ideas?
<UnknownCoder> have i done anything wrong?
<MacroMan> No, I installed Ubunutu on this machine myself. The only thing network related I edited was the iptables
<bambanx> guys i am using a mobile usb modem , and i have problem with it, i insert on my laptop and work but them ubuntu disconnect it, other times when i insert on the usb ubuntu dont recognize it , what can i do? (sorry for my bad english :) )
<bluefrog> MacroMan, it shouldn't but then your network-manager should take care of everything
<MacroMan> bluefrog, so my network manager will restore the correct settings?
<almoxarife> bluefrog: it would close the current connections and restart
<bluefrog> MacroMan, no. it will just manage eth0 which it doesn't do right now
<n00gie> UnknownCoder: is there an option for manual partitioning?
<MacroMan> ah ok thanks
<UnknownCoder> n00gie, yes
<bluefrog> MacroMan, anyway from scratch  install  you only have the loopback device in that file
<almoxarife> MacroMan: you did something with iptables, did you change how your network was managed?
<UnknownCoder> n00gie, but i thought it will be more secure if the installer founds both by itself
<calico> could someone please help with this part of a tutorial, I don't understand it
<calico> could anybody help with this part of a tutuorial
<calico> <calico> $ lscpi -vnnn | grep VGA # Check status here
<calico> <calico> $ ./test_off.sh # Check for any line that says "it works"
<calico> <calico> $ lspci -vnnn | grep VGA # Check with result of above
<calico> <calico> i don't understand that...
<FloodBot1> calico: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnknownCoder> n00gie, i have allready created an empty partition
<UnknownCoder> as i did before in my virtual box
<UnknownCoder> but i don't understand why the installer couldn't find the esiting win, i am afraid of that i will damage my windows install, but i need it for my work
<Artificial> When I try to boot in to Ubuntu, the screen goes black. Where would the system logs be located where I can see exactly whats going wrong?
<jpmenil> hi
<jpmenil> just installed ubuntu precise on guest kvm
<n00gie> UnknownCoder: you need to create a 'swap' partition and a '/' partition, IIRC. make sure you leave the windows partition untouched
<Duhnn> welcome
<n00gie> then it should be ok
<jpmenil> and can't find virtio_net module in imahe 3.2.0.17
<oCean> jpmenil: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<UnknownCoder> n00gie, the problem is, that the partition manager shows me that the whoole disk is empty
<jpmenil> yep, thnaks ;)
<UnknownCoder> so i could not create a partition without loosing data
<n00gie> UnknownCoder: hmmm. something is wrong then.
<UnknownCoder> yeah i think so, but i don''t know what it ist
<UnknownCoder> if i start the live system
<UnknownCoder> and watch the filesystem
<n00gie> what version of ubuntu?
<UnknownCoder> then i can see the files from the win-partition
<fairuz>  I use local mirror (setup using apt-cacher) to upgrade one of my machine from 11.10 to 12.04. In order to do that, I modified the sources.list of the machine to point to the local mirror. I have no problem with apt-get update and upgrade. But what will happen for do-release-upgrade? When the machine is upgraded to 12.04, will it re-modify the sources.list to point to precise's repo of my local mirror or will it be modified to the default one?
<UnknownCoder> lubutnu 11.10
<n00gie> UnknownCoder: unmount the filesystem before you start the installer
<UnknownCoder> but i start the installer without mounting anything
<n00gie> fairuz it will probably be the default one.
<UnknownCoder> ok i try to get into the live system now
<UnknownCoder> and then unmount the fs
<n00gie> UnknownCoder: it lists the entire drive as unpartitioned?
<UnknownCoder> yeah as empty space
<toxiccity90> hi im getting this error when trying to run lightdm no background just black screen. here is debug log file [+0.03s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<toxiccity90> [+0.03s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 0.3.2, PID=1163
<toxiccity90> [+0.03s] DEBUG: Loaded configuration from /etc/lightdm.conf
<toxiccity90> [+0.03s] DEBUG: Loading display default-display
<toxiccity90> [+0.03s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/:0.log
<FloodBot1> toxiccity90: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toxiccity90> [+0.03s] DEBUG: Starting on /dev/tty7
<UnknownCoder> only in the livesystem i can see the files
<n00gie> toxiccity90: use a pastebin when you want to share logs
<fairuz> n00gie: So I need to re-modify the sources.list to point it to the local mirror after upgrading?
<n00gie> fairuz you can copy the file out and restore it afterwards
<fairuz> n00gie: But if I restore it afterwards, it will be sources list for oneiric (local mirror) right?
<toxiccity90> getting this error when trying to use lightdm black screen. here is log file for lightdm http://pastie.org/3495135
<n00gie> fairuz yea, generally you can do a search and replace to replace 'oneiric' with whatever the new nickname is
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> plz reply the above question
<fairuz> n00gie: Ok good enough for me. I'm just wondering what will the upgrade process do. Replace the sources.list with a new one, or just take the old sources.list and replace oneiric by precise.
<ubuntu> ans
<fairuz> If it's the latter, I don't have to modify teh sources.list after the upgrade
<fairuz> *the
<n00gie> fairuz you may be safer to remove your own customizations to the sources.list. i think the upgrade does a search and replace but i am not sure.
<soreau> ! 12.04 | fairuz
<ubottu> fairuz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fairuz> soreau: My question is not specific to 12.04
<UnknownCoder> n00gie, thank you for your help so far, but i have to leave. i'll come back later if i need further help
<n00gie> UnknownCoder: sure.
<jiffe1> how can I fix a directory that appears corrupt ? (can't ls or rm -r it, the commands just hang), fsck didn't find any problems with the disk
<fairuz> n00gie: I will just try then :). Will take a bit of time to reinstall oneiric and re-upgrade, but worth the knowledge. Thanks!
<soreau> <fairuz>  I use local mirror (setup using apt-cacher) to upgrade one of my machine from 11.10 to 12.04.....
<bambanx> anyone wanna be my ubuntu friend?
<fairuz> soreau: Well I can change the question *from 11.04 to 11.10
<bluefrog> jiffe1 what's the error message with ls?
<fairuz> My question is related to the upgrade process.
<soreau> fairuz: #ubuntu+1
<Artificial> Does anyone know where I sohuld look if Ubuntu doesn't boot properly? It doesn't get passed the loading screen, it quickly goes black
<soreau> Artificial: Have you tried nomodeset? what graphics card is it?
<bluefrog> Artificial, boot in recovery mode (network mode) and have a look at the logs or just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Artificial> I have a radeon 6950
<Artificial> Using amd catalyst
<Ho^Oh> Any suggestions on how I can resolve this issue? My unity launcher icons are spread far apart, has annoying progress bar on it.
<rootss333> h
<sharpK> would you say debian is more stable than ubuntu?
<Artificial> bluefrog, update and dist-upgrade did nothing, any specific logs I should be looking at?
<Abooda> sharpK: I would say Ubuntu is quite stable when used with the right DE. In my experience, KDE is nicht gut.
<sharpK> Abooda: is unity the right DE? because I am on IRC every single day with random hickups and errors, it's like windows 98....
<sharpK> granted, I'm new to all this, but still quite time-consuming...
<Abooda> I am on Gnome 2.x, haven't moved to Unity
<Abooda> sharpK: what problems are you having? what do you get when you put "top" in a commandline? which programs eat your resources?
<bluefrog> Artificial, then from recovery mode I would add a test user (password test) and try to log in with that one. user.log
<Artificial> bluefrog I don't get to the log in screen
<bluefrog> Artificial, to add a user: adduser test
<Artificial> I'm logged in via command line at the moment
<sharpK> I wish I could tell you that right now, but my ubuntu box isn't starting up and giving me a "Checking battery state.... [ OK ]" without ever loading, tried the [SOLVED] community post but it's still giving me the error...
<bluefrog> Artificial, oh thought you entered your credentials and then black screen..
<Artificial> Nope
<Artificial> Its literally as soon as it gets past grub and you see the ubuntu loading screen
<Artificial> For 1 second or so
<sharpK> though past errors have included xbmc freezing up the whole system, multi monitor setup being a nightmare, and various other things that havne't been smooth though seem like they should be (maybe I am spoiled coming from windows 7)
<Abooda> sharpK: try loading a previous kernel? or can you not even get that far? did this happen just after installing Unity?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: not had any of those issues here
<sharpK> abooda: this just happenned right now after rebooting... not exactly sure how/why...
<bluefrog> Artificial, syslog, dmesg, kern.log
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: my media pc which works 100% OOTB, took 2 hours to find sound drivers and crank the page file...
<Artificial> bluefrog, thanks - I'll take a look
<sharpK> actionparsnip, what do you use for your multimonitor setup? I used the nvidia control panel which gave me lots of random errors/hickups...
<bluefrog> Artificial, and if you have the choice of different kernel, try booting using a previous one
<Abooda> sharpK: you've probably done something wrong with your hardware setup .... this is not a Ubuntu issue. Do you get the chance to load a previous kernel?
<Artificial> bluefrog, tried that - tried booting in to all of them, same issue
<sharpK> abooda: how would one load a previous kernel? (I can SSH into it and issue terminal commands)
<Abooda> sharpK: no no, when you first boot, you get a list of kernels loaded, like choosing "safe mode"
<Abooda> sharpK: can you use safe mode?
<sharpK> Abooda: let me restart and try to catch it
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: not use multimonitor. I have 1 monitor for 4 systems :)
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: if I did though, i'd use an nvidia gpu
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    to get things started
<sharpK> abooda: weird, this restart it went through... it comes and goes like that, sometimes freezing on the checking battery, then I wait like 10 minutes, restart, and boots into unity...
<Thefallenangel> what's mean of the ubuntu
<CommaCrazy> Hey all, I have a problem. In the Update Manager I have "Unity appmenu integration for FireFox" that does not want to update, I can't select it and I can't remove it
<Abooda> sharpK: is this the first time it happened? try going through what ActionParsnip said ... see if it helps for later.
<CommaCrazy> any suggestions would be most appreciated
<sharpK> ActionParsnip, unless I'm mistaken it has a GUI which I've used to configure a bunch of settings (using a monitor + a TV output), but it was super messy, especially with xbmc, and I would always get hangups and frozen systems...
<sharpK> abooda: will do thanks
<jiffe1> bluefrog: no error message, it just hangs
<bluefrog> jiffe1, only on a certain folder? l for all other folders works?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: you may need an xorg.conf file to steady things off, if you run nvidia-settings with gksudo, you can then export the settings to the file and it may help
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: not sure about xbmc with stability, its a 3rd party app so not supported here
<sharpK> actionparsnip, possibly, but speaking of the devil, I just booted into unity, an error that goes below the screen (can't press close) with all the "trying mode resolutionxresolution pass 0 failures", the system is haning and I can see the mouse move but can't do anything...
<bluefrog> jiffe1 are you using NFS?
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: what nvidia GPU do you have?
<n00gie> sharpK: you need to use nvidia's tool for multi-monitor setup
<n00gie> nvidia does not support xrandr, and so standard desktop tools don't support it
<sharpK> ActionParsnip some entry-level geforce card from like a year or two back...
<sharpK> don't recall the exact model...
<n00gie> sharpK: what error messages did you get?
<sharpK> n00gie: that's what I am using and got the error....
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bluefrog> jiffe1, and lastly how many folder/files do you think you have in there?
<sharpK> n00gie: could not apply the stored configurtion for monitors none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes: trying modes for CRTC 354: and then a humongous list that goes off screen of different resolutions and hertz....
<sharpK> ActionParsnip: let me try that through ssh.... (can't do anything on the ubuntu box but see the error and the mouse move)
<n00gie> sharpK: what monitors and what kind of connection are you using?
<sharpK> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<bluefrog> jiffe1 and you could strace to in case there is something obvious in the output (you may be lucky)  strace ls
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: and if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga   what GPU is it?
<sharpK> n00gie: one is an LCD (vga I think), and the other is a panasonic tv (hdmi)...
<n00gie> sharpK: what resolutions do they support?
<sharpK> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: you could try the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<n00gie> sharpK: sometimes TVs lie about being 1080p.
<sharpK> n00gie, I am pretty sure standard resolutions for the lcd (can't recall exactly) and the tv is 1080p (worked with windows, at least)
<ActionParsnip> and with TVs smaller than 40" you won't see much difference
<n00gie> sharpK: what resolutions did you try to assign to each of the displays?
<n00gie> sharpK: there is no standard resolution for lcd.
<sharpK> n00gie: whatever had them actually working when I was messing with the nivida control panel... I got it to work but at the cost of stability it seemed, especially when running xbmc on one of them and using the other...
<pw-toxic> hi
<sharpK> n00gie: I know, but I can't recall exactly, it's a non-widescreen LCD, probably something like 1024x768 since it's pretty small
<pw-toxic> im on my notebook, and my display gets very dark after about 10-30 seconds of inactivity.. this is annoying. how can i disable this?
<sharpK> actionparsnip: would it be a good idea to do a reformat/reinstall of ubuntu, not sure i installed a lot of these drivers proerply and may have some really bad settings if you say your operation's smooth...
<n00gie> sharpK: you installd the nvidia drivers from ubuntu repositories yea?
<rootss333> hexer
<n00gie> sharpK: also, try setting the displays to slightly lower resolutins than you know they support.
<n00gie> see if that works
<hex20dec> I just wanted to share this song that is stuck in my head for the past 2 days. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcm55lU9knw&feature=share
<sharpK> n00gie whatever apt-get was on the community forums (or someone gave me here on IRC)
<oCean> hex20dec: please don't post such links here
<sharpK> trying to restart unity with "unity" over SSH and I'm getting: unity-panel-service: no process found
<rootss333> hexer
<n00gie> sharpK: did you connect with X forwarding?
<sharpK> n00gie not sure, let me try and see in putty settings
<n00gie> sharpK: anyway, why would you want to restart unity via ssh?
<Guest85050> hi all im just about to try an update my BIOS using the dellBiosUpdate only im running from livecd as i have no HDD, and the guide im using as a reference http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/12/07/upgrade-downgrade-your-dell-bios-on-ubuntu/ says i need to add reboot=bios to my menu.lst ? is this needed or can i update using livecd ? thanks..
<sharpK> n00gie cause the whole thing is hung up... I can move my mouse and see that giant error, but can't actually do anything... and I'm scared to restart so I don't get that "checking battery state [OK]" deal again which freezes on boot...
<n00gie> Guest85050: you cannot do it from a livecd.
<CommaCrazy> Hey all, I have a problem. In the Update Manager I have "Unity appmenu integration for FireFox" that does not want to update, I can't select it and I can't remove it
<CommaCrazy> any suggestions would be most appreciated
<Guest85050> n00gie, ? not at all ?
<rootss333> hex
<rootss333> hexer
<n00gie> Guest85050: yes, because the changes you make to that file wiwll be lost when you reboot.
<n00gie> Guest85050: which means they won't allow you to boot in the appropriate mode.
<opalepatrick> Having trouble with a canon mp550 printer. The printer is recognised, the driver chosen from the db, it appears to process for print and complete, but nothing happens at the printer. Had this running with other linux distros
<n00gie> opalepatrick: you may need proprietary firmware
<precisepangolin> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest85050> i see, so im going to have to find something to install ubuntu onto before i can install the updates!, thanks n00gie
<opalepatrick> n00gie, it is poss, I forced this from a driver spewcific download form canon australia. Maybe I am missing something
<precisepangolin> when will precise pangolin be on beta?
<Shirakawasuna> I want to install the precise pangolin version of compiz, and very little else. Is there a reasonable way to do this in general outside of installing packages manually/hoping for a ppa?
<n00gie> Guest85050: if windows is running on the machine, yous houdl be able to install from windows
<n00gie> get an appropriate bios update tool for windows, Guest85050
<Guest85050> windows lol, thats about the only os i have'nt got available lol, no worries,
<oCean> precisepangolin: actuall today/tomorrow (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule) further discussion of 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<mi3> Hi!
<n00gie> opalepatrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8655287
<L0k3y> hello hello
<L0k3y> I have a question and I was hoping someone could help me out.  I just setup backtrack 5 on a triple boot machine.  The install order was windows 7, ubuntu and finally backtrack 5
<rootss333> rooter
<rootss333> root
<oCean> rootss333: do you have an actual question?
<opalepatrick> thanks n00gie - that was what I followed but I just realised that some of the dependencies listed are inf fact important. Thanks for sending me back there :-)
<L0k3y> i setup grub in ubuntu.  now I am trying to update backtrack 5 R1 to R2 per the instructions on their home page, but during the dist-upgrade process the install is failing because the postinst hook script cannot complete update-grub
<ActionParsnip> L0k3y: what's the issue?
<ActionParsnip> L0k3y: backtrack isn't supported here
<precisepangolin> if i download x64 edition will it run x86 code?
<precisepangolin> ... like in windows?
<n00gie> precisepangolin: yes.
<precisepangolin> n00gie, any performance issues between the two of them?
<n00gie> precisepangolin: you will need to install relevant 32-bit libraries
<n00gie> n00gie: not really. x86 and amd64 don't differ too much.
<precisepangolin> i have i64, does it work?
<n00gie> what is i64?
<precisepangolin> Intel x64
<n00gie> what processor? core i3? i5? i7?
<ActionParsnip> n00gie: itanium
<n00gie> n00gie: doesn't it support amd64?
<precisepangolin> core 2 :D
<frenkie> it does
<n00gie> precisepangolin: well, its amd64.
<precisepangolin> thanks
<n00gie> precisepangolin: and amd64 can run 32 bit code perfectly. you will simply install 32-bit libraries. skype on ubuntu for instance, is a 32-bit app.
<precisepangolin> how bout compability issues?
<n00gie> just run your apps already. there are no issues.
<ActionParsnip> n00gie: there is a 64bit skype deb in the skype site
<n00gie> ActionParsnip: the point was just to demonstrate that it is possible to run 32 bit apps in a 64-bit ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> n00gie: oh absolutely, it can get messy but its possible
<precisepangolin> does lubuntu work with wubi installer?
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: i believe so
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: the guys in #lubuntu will be better to ask ;)
<precisepangolin> ubuntu for android - where?
<rootss333> deaf
<popey> precisepangolin: not available yet
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: there is very little on it, its not available yet. The omgubuntu site has as much as anyone knows
<precisepangolin> Where's the repo?
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: repo for what?
<precisepangolin> nightly buildsS?
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: builds of what?
<precisepangolin> ubuntu app for android
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: its not available
<precisepangolin> so it's closed source?
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: its only in dev right now, its open source
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: there is #ubuntu-phone where you can discuss and speculate the project but there isn't much on it right now
<ActionParsnip> precisepangolin: when you ask for information, try giving full details rather than just a few words, it makes things a LOT quicker and people don't have to milk tiny fragments of info from you
<root`> zhourui_: helo
<ActionParsnip> root`: not wise to irc as root, dude
<precisepangolin> ok ActionParsnip, sorry
<Shirakawasuna> what's the general situation with ARM? Let's say I have a tcl app I require (which I do), which is basically a massive script that is run with the tcl package. Under the oneiric package info, it says it's available for all architectures. Can I expect my app to (probably) run?
<Kaltiz> Could I get some help installing Ubuntu :/
<calico> what do you mean... :)
<calico> im a noob too but its quite easy
<Kaltiz> WEll
<Kaltiz> I am having some unexpected troubles
<ActionParsnip> !arm | Shirakawasuna may help
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna may help: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Kaltiz> I have downloaded the 64 bit version from the ubuntu sight
<Kaltiz> site*
<Shirakawasuna> hmm,already read the wiki
<Kaltiz> I used pen drive linux to put it onto a usb
<FreddyJunior> hello
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: did you stop by at #ubuntu-arm ?
<Kaltiz> Then booted from the USB
<Shirakawasuna> nope, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Kaltiz> Not sure what an MD5 test is
<Kaltiz> Also the boot menu is exteremely different from what I've seen in screenshots
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Kaltiz
<ubottu> Kaltiz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kaltiz> It is black, with 2 ubuntu logos one at the top and one at the bottom O.o
<Kaltiz> not the purple one I've seen screenshotted
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: you haven't tested your image, so it could be damaged
<CommaCrazy> Q: In the Update Manager I have "Unity appmenu integration for FireFox" that does not want to update, I can't select it and I can't remove it
<Kaltiz> They are the same
<ActionParsnip> CommaCrazy: close it and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    use http://pastie.org to give the output. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: cool, ok what GPU do you use?
<Kaltiz> Radeon 5650
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: try the boot option: nomodeset
<Kaltiz> How do I do that?
<FreddyJunior> I have Ubuntu 11.10 on this laptop and I have plugged my USB key into my laptop... now I opened the Terminal and did   cd /media with everything being okay... but then I did  cd my stuff  and it said   bash: cd: mystuff: No such file or directory
<Kaltiz> All the guides are off because my ubuntu boot looks nothing like any of the ones I've found
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Kaltiz
<ubottu> Kaltiz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> FreddyJunior: use tab to complete the folder
<FreddyJunior> and i am 100% sure that there _is_ a dir named mystuff on my USB key... so wht is wrong?  the properties of the usb key say  Location: /media
<ActionParsnip> FreddyJunior: if you run:  cd /media; ls   do you see the folder?
<FreddyJunior> yes
<ActionParsnip> FreddyJunior: ok then type:   cd   then press TAB to complete the folder name
<hithur> Hey guys, is it a good move/idea to simply run dist upgrade to use unity 5 to resolve issues I'm currently facing in unity 4.28? My unity launcher icons are abnormally spaced apart from other launcher icons, and they each have a progress bar on it. Even dash.
<SeySayux> Does anyone know of a Mac-like GTK theme that doesn't look like total crap?
<ActionParsnip> hithur: i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<hithur> SeySayux: For which desktop environment?
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<hithur> Okay.
<hithur> The problem seem to appear since I install pidgin-libnotify
<SeySayux> hithur: Does that matter?
<hithur> SeySayux: Yea it does. Themes works in certain desktop environment..
<SeySayux> hithur: Isn't it the same for all GTK+ applications?
<hithur> Not exactly.
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: can you give the output of the command I gaveand I may be able to find how-tos
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: have you seen the macbuntu script?
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: sec, let me check that
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFJYTu4kSRQ
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-macbuntu-to-make-ubuntu-11-04-unity-look-like-mac-os-x
<SeySayux> Oh, mac4lin, I found that, but I'd like a Lion theme, not a Snow Leopard theme.
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: macbuntu too
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: That's Snow Leopard as well.
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: i don't know the difference
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: you could always tweak the files
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: Buttons and scrollbars look differently.
<Hulkerinho> when i plug in my USB key in Ubuntu 11.10 and then do  cd /media  in the Terminal and then  ls   i don't see any of my directories in my usb drive... and i do have them... so what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: then install the theme, then tweak it
<ActionParsnip> Hulkerinho: is the partition healthy?
<Hulkerinho> yes
<ActionParsnip> Hulkerinho: what format is the partition? When did you last check it's health?
<Hulkerinho> it is fat32
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: I'm not really that much of a GTK+ themer or artist...
<ActionParsnip> Hulkerinho: when you last unplugged the device, what steps did you take?
<Hulkerinho> i used the Safely remove the device
<Hulkerinho> it was unplugged yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Hulkerinho: if you run:  mount    what is output. Use a PASTEBIN to hold the output please
<nucc1> how can i run ubuntu's restricted drivers manager from the command line?
<Hulkerinho> the machine was rebooted 2 times since
<ActionParsnip> nucc1: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Shirakawasuna> Hulkerinho: /media should list only your usb drive, not its subfolders, assuming it mounted
<Hulkerinho> do i run mount in the /media dir?
<xxxCryptoxxx> Hello, Good Morning... I've been looking at the stat() structure and I seen there was a type in there called __mode_t so I went looking for it. I noticed inside #include <bits/types.h> /* For __mode_t and __dev_t.  */ So, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and I go searching after this Include/bits/types.h Come to find out its not there. I do a whereis types.h and get bukkas... Anyone know why? After
<xxxCryptoxxx> searching google I found bits/types.h and found __mode_t but I want to know how to do it inside my own damn terminal.
<Shirakawasuna> Hulkerinho: what does ls /media say?
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/07/mac-os-x-10-7.ars/3 -- mouse over to see the difference
<Hulkerinho> ls /media says   DE7B-2F17
<Shirakawasuna> Hulkerinho: what does ls /media/DE7B-2F17 say?
<Hulkerinho> now i see my folders!
<Hulkerinho> ls /media/DE7B-2F17/mystuff  is tht how i should access the stuff on my usb?
<Hulkerinho> by including the DE7B-2F17 part right?
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: thats such a tiny difference...
<Shirakawasuna> Hulkerinho: /media/DE7B-2F17 is your card, yep!
<Hulkerinho> ok great
<Hulkerinho> thanks a bunch
<Shirakawasuna> Hulkerinho: It should also show up in the file manager
<xxxCryptoxxx> Error in text above -- I noticed inside sys/stat.h that it said #include <bits/types.h> /* For __mode_t and __dev_t.  */
<Hulkerinho> yeah it does
<Shirakawasuna> sweet
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: Let me assure you it's quite noticable when put next to each other.
<Hulkerinho> i just didn't know the DE7B-2F17 part was imortant :)
<Shirakawasuna> Hulkerinho: yep :D. /media is where all mounted media gets thrown, including CDs and such
<Hulkerinho> thanks Shirakawasuna
<Shirakawasuna> so there's separate names
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: I'm running Ubuntu seamless in a VM on Mac OS X, so yea, they're next to each other.
<Shirakawasuna> no problem Hulkerinho!
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: just have to keep digging, doesn't look like anyone else has replied..
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: could make your mac os look like ubuntu instead
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: Mac OS X isn't themable.
<hithur> Lol @ ActionParsnip.
<SeySayux> (or at least, not AFAIK)
<hithur> SeySayux: Sure it is, just hax it!
<ajl7c7> How do I add files/directories to the new unity launcher?
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: sounds about right for an apple product, keep choice to a minimum
<ActionParsnip> ajl7c7: drag them from dash
<ajl7c7> rly? I thought I tried that
<ajl7c7> Sure that works with files?
<raph_> Hey Koen
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: There used to be third party retheming applications, but the way themes are handled changed on Lion, and those applications haven't updated yet.
<ActionParsnip> ajl7c7: you may need to make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications file with an extra menu item on the right click
<ActionParsnip> SeySayux: thats pretty poor
<ActionParsnip> ajl7c7: they are called service menus if memory serves
<ajl7c7> @ActionParsnip ok, cheers :)
<shawny> Hoping somone can point me in the right direction here,  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 desktop, every time I try to do a VNC to my computer, I can see my desktop, but it never refreshes.  If I open up anything from VNC nothing happens, but if I go to the actual computer, whatever I clicked has been opened.  Can anyone tell me where I might look to fix this?
<SeySayux> ActionParsnip: Anyways, thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> shawny: if you log in to Unity2D, does it work ok?
<Kaltiz_> Alright I've done the nominee set
<harsh343> I want to know is nameserver and subdomain is same ? or different
<Kaltiz_> But it gets stuck on the Ubuntu screen with 4 dots
<shawny> ActionParsnip ~  I haven't tried, but I was thinking about that.  The wierd part is I have the same setup on my laptop, and if I do a VNC from my desktop to the laptop its fine.
<playman> can any one tell me how I can see if my dhcp is running
<ActionParsnip> shawny: i seem to remember compiz messing stuff up (no suprises there)
<user1> hi, bluetooth device is not enable in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> playman: are you on the dhcp server itself?
<Kaltiz_> Timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb'
<playman> ActionParsnip: yes, I have it next to me
<ActionParsnip> playman: ps -ef | grep -i dhc | grep -v grep    will show you the service if it is running.
<ActionParsnip> user1: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue    do you see the adapter detected?
<branant> Any news on 12.04 beta?
<playman> ActionParsnip: the terminal gave me 2 line that I dont get
<ActionParsnip> branant: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kaltiz_> ActionParsnip: any idea what this error is about?
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz_: no idea, sorry
<rigved> branant: not yet. you should ask in #ubuntu+1, like ActionParsnip said ^^
<ActionParsnip> playman: you can pastebin the output if you want
<Kaltiz_> ActionParsnip: what should the boot command look like?
<branant> I meant to ask if its out yet, not what the changes are, etc.
<user1> ActionParship -    19.273176] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16
<user1> [   19.273240] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<user1> [   19.273243] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<user1> [   19.273245] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<user1> [   19.273439] Bluetooth: SCO
<FloodBot1> user1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz_: how do you mean 'boot command'?
<branant> Thanks anyway...
<antismap> hello, i would like to know what are the advantages of ubuntu server compared to debian
<makara> earlier I asked about how to run the program jpegoptim on many files all in nested directories (it doesn't provide recursion). Well I found a solution in the book 'A Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux'. For interest, this is how: jpegoptim -m80 -p $(find . -name *.JPG -print)
<MonkeyDust> !best| antismap
<ubottu> antismap: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> antismap: thats offtopic here, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<antismap> allright
<user1> ActionParship / FloodBot1 - i paste o/p in paste.ubuntu.com
<T_H_X> antismap: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15314/debian-stable-vs-ubuntu-lts-for-server
<antismap> thanks !
<ActionParsnip> user1: thats why I suggested a pastebin
<Kaltiz_> It's /Casper/vmlinuz noprompt CDROM-detected/try-USB=true file=/CDROM/pressed/Ubuntu.seed boot = Casper persistent initrd=/Casper/initrd.lz splash --
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz_: not something I've used dude, sorry
<Kaltiz_> Well
<Kaltiz_> :/
<user1> ActionParship - please let me know how to enalbe bluetooth.
<harshada> hey anybody knows linux command to get information about last month reboot and shutdown time ?
<ActionParsnip> user1: if you run: sudo hcitool dev     does it list a device
<Kaltiz> What was that thread you linked me to before about nomodeset?
<xxxCryptoxxx> Hello, Good Morning... I've been looking at the stat() structure and I seen there was a type in there called __mode_t so I went looking for it. I noticed inside sys/stat.h that it said #include <bits/types.h> /* For __mode_t and __dev_t.  */  So, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and I go searching after this Include/bits/types.h Come to find out its not there. I do a whereis types.h and get bukkas...
<xxxCryptoxxx> Anyone know why? After searching google I found bits/types.h and found __mode_t but I want to know how to do it inside my own damn terminal.
<xxxCryptoxxx> so stat() says to look at sys/stat.h we look at it and it says >> #include <bits/types.h> /* For __mode_t and __dev_t.  */ >> Well ok lets look at bits/types.h and we see >>  65: typedef __u_int __mode_t;  /* Type of file attribute bitmasks.  */ >> Ok perfect so we look at >> 34: typedef unsigned int __u_int; >> OK GREAT WE ARE DONE... BUT WE DID THIS ALL ON THE INTERNET.... NOT ON THE UBUNTU
<xxxCryptoxxx> 11.10 SYSTEM BECAUSE THE FUCKING FILES AREN'T JIVING... WHICH IS BULLSHIT.
<FloodBot1> xxxCryptoxxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> xxxCryptoxxx  is that C programming?
<xxxCryptoxxx> yes
<MonkeyDust> may be beyond this channel
<xxxCryptoxxx> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Kaltiz
<xxxCryptoxxx> Someone has to know
<ubottu> Kaltiz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xxxCryptoxxx> Its killing me
<ActionParsnip> harshada: http://www.unix.com/aix/115669-find-shutdown-log-files.html     may help
<Kaltiz> The thing is
<MonkeyDust> xxxCryptoxxx  better ask in ##C
<xxxCryptoxxx> k
<Kaltiz> my Ubuntu boot install screen looks nothing like that :(
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: hold shift at boot, it may make it show the old school
<Kaltiz> Tried that just a black screen with some version ifno and boot:
<Kaltiz> I haven't run ubuntu successfully onces
<mrd_> 2528696
<mrd_> hello
<mrd_> nay boyd
<computer_> Hi all, say I am trying to figure out how to manage a small network of ubuntu desktops from a central server like a domain server with windows
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: then search the web and find out how. I'm a little tied up but there will be guides around
<fhsales> hello people
<user1> ActionParnship - output is Device:
<fhsales> i need your help
<MonkeyDust> computer_  there's zendya linux, or something similar
<fhsales> does anyone know how o configure wireless networks?
<computer_> Do you just run Ubuntu server on a box and get all of the Ubuntu desktops to log on to the Ubuntu server?
<mrd_> i need a monitoring tool for linux
<MonkeyDust> computer_  it's Zentyal
<mrd_> any
<xxxCryptoxxx> MonkeyDust I wasn't able to join
<computer_> Okay thanks for the replay MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> xxxCryptoxxx  to keep out funny spammers, you need to register, i guess
<user1> Actionparnship - its showing nothing just Devices:
<mrd_> need an help in monitoring in linux .............expect wireshark
<ActionParsnip> user1: does the system have a make and model, use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<ActionParsnip> mrd_: snmp
<fhsales> Does anyone know how to solve wireless connections problems?
<Kaltiz> Ill try a DVD then
<computer_> I am searching google but am just getting instructions on how to get Ubuntu server to control a windows domain
<ActionParsnip> fhsales: what is the issue?
<user1> ActionParsnip - i didnt get u
<MonkeyDust> computer_  http://www.zentyal.org/
<ActionParsnip> user1: does the system have a make and model?
<playman> ActionParsnip: sorry for the delaid response, here is the output I got http://pastebin.com/LrCm4LQ1
<computer_> Where as I would like to control an Ubuntu domain, and what thinking I could use Ubuntu Server
<ActionParsnip> playman: then its running :)
<user1> ActionParnship - laptop model hp 630
<computer_> Right, MonkeyDust looking at it now
<fhsales> ActionParsnip, i was trying to install my usb wireless adapter on ubuntu 10.04 but it never worked.then i just upgraded it to 12.04. Now it recognizes the usb and shows the connections. When i try to connect, it keep asking the authentication key.when i put it, it stays a while trying to connect, then re-ask the password
<ActionParsnip> user1: and do you have the latest BIOS? are there any bugs reported for that model>?
<ActionParsnip> fhsales: #ubuntu+1 for Precise support
<computer_> So could I do the same thing with Ubuntu Server MonkeyDust?
<locsmif> Hi all. I have an RTL 8168 NIC. I've compiled the driver and installed it, and it works, but the next time I reboot, it looks as if r8169 is loaded again. I removed it from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net  and specified r8168 as the preferred driver, but somehow it's ignored and r8169 is still loaded. What's going on?
<user1> Actionparnship - no bugs, but when i shutdown for sometime its enabled but wireless network not connect.
<acidonyx> fhsales, what issues are you having?
<fhsales> ActionPasnip thank you very much.
<MonkeyDust> computer_  dunno, but Zentyal is Ubuntu based, too -- it used to have a different name, i forget which
<fhsales> acidonyx (08:53:00) fhsales: ActionParsnip, i was trying to install my usb wireless adapter on ubuntu 10.04 but it never worked.then i just upgraded it to 12.04. Now it recognizes the usb and shows the connections.When i try to connect, it keep asking the authentication key.when i put it, it stays a while trying to connect, then re-ask the password
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: run: echo "blacklist r8169" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   and reboot
<computer_> Cool thanks for the info
<MonkeyDust> computer_  i think it was Boxeee
<playman> ActionParsnip: allright thanks :D but it's still strange, i'm trying to run clonezilla server on 10.04 and on another computer I boot it up from Clonezilla live cd, somehow I dont get a handshake between them, I even tried etherboot and I got a timeout from it, you know what could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> playman: i'd ask in the clonezilla channel
<playman> ActionParsnip: ah lol, I never thought of checking if they had a channel thanks
<Kaltiz> ActionParsnip Installing Ubuntu from a CD seems to have fixed my problem.
<fhsales> acidonyx did you see what i wrote?
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: sweet :0
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: ty
<fhsales> ActionParsnip unfortunately nobody answers me on ubuntu+1 can you help me?
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: will do. Just out of curiosity: how is it possible r8169 is still listed in lsmod when it's not even in the kernel's module directory?
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  maybe you have to be more patient
<ActionParsnip> locsmif: not sure, i'm not too familiar with kernels. Sorry
<locsmif> ActionParsnip: np, tx
<ActionParsnip> fhsales: your release is offtopic here
<fhsales> Monkeydust, actually nobody is talking in the channel body.
<ikonia> fhsales: you waited a few minutes for a response
<ikonia> fhsales: that is not acceptable in a developemtn channel, there is no support for your release and that is one of the decisions you make when beta testing, wait for someone to be free in #ubuntu+1
<newer> I want to install debian  by usb stick,  and who can help me.
<warfaren> newer: what OS are you running now?
<Thor^^> Hi, I'm trying to output some data from awk (shasum piped to awk to just get the checksum: http://pastebin.com/MN4uusmn), but when I try to compare with a test file it claims it's not equal tho they are. (example output: http://pastebin.com/hNSdxwuw)
<ikonia> newer: the people in #debian can
<ActionParsnip> newer: grab the debian ISO, MD5 test it and use unetbootin to put it on a USB device
<MonkeyDust> newer  there's Unetbootin and MultiSystem
<CommaCrazy> ActionParsnip,  http://pastie.org/3495811 at the bottom of the file is the apt-get upgrade
<locsmif> fhsales: what are you trying, WPA2?
<ikonia> locsmif: it is not on topic for this channel, please end discussion
<locsmif> ikonia: sure
<sinedeviance> hi all! i'm running ubuntu server 11.04. I was just curious, is there a cronjob that clears /var/log/ by default?
<ikonia> sinedeviance: house keeping
<kalimojo> hi just installed 11.10 on an ibm, i want to get rid of unity and use gnome. how do i do it ?
<chown_> hey guys i found a usefull software how do i install it? At the software site it is avaliable a "*.deb" file
<ikonia> kalimojo: unity is gnome,
<fhsales> locsmif. WAP2
<locsmif> ikonia: can I talk in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> locsmif: sure
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<locsmif> Okay
<warfaren> kalimojo: you can select which one to use from the drop down menu at login too
<kalimojo> ikonia i want the gnome shell
<sinedeviance> ikonia: uh... is that it /etc/cron.d ? i'm not seeing it anywhere
<ikonia> kalimojo: then follow the info ubottu just gave you
<ActionParsnip> CommaCrazy: if you go to: http://ppa.launchpad.net/backbox/two/ubuntu/dists   it only supports up to natty
<ikonia> sinedeviance: sorry, I missunderstood what you where saying
<sinedeviance> ?
<LOSTT> Hello !
<ActionParsnip> CommaCrazy: the package is kept back as it is ready but the dependancies of that package are not met, when the time comes, it will install
<sinedeviance> so there's NOT a cronjob that cleans out /var/log by default?
<warfaren> sinedeviance: by cleaning out, do you mean deleting all the files in there?
<sinedeviance> warfaren: yeah. say, for example, once a week. or so.
<Thor^^> Hi, I'm trying to compare some data from awk (shasum piped to awk to just get the checksum: http://pastebin.com/MN4uusmn) with a parameter, but when I try to compare with a test file it claims it's not equal tho they are. (example output: http://pastebin.com/hNSdxwuw)
<ikonia> sinedeviance: there is logrotate
<ikonia> sinedeviance: that runs by default I believe
<warfaren> sinedeviance: no i dont think it does that. typically it rotates the logs (moves the logs to new files with .1 .2 .3 etc at the end of the file name)
<sdx23> Thor^^: so you need to repeat it every 4 minutes?
<warfaren> so that the log files don't get too big. they remain in the same catalogue though
<ActionParsnip> sinedeviance: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/how-to-i-clear-all-my-apache-log-files-844259/   may help
<sinedeviance> ikonia, warfaren: okay. well, logrotate seems to be installed, but my log files never get any prefixes or suffixes in their names
<sinedeviance> instead, i have really huge log files
<sinedeviance> syslog is up to 200 megs now
<warfaren> sinedeviance: for how long has the machine been running?
<warfaren> oh woah
<warfaren> sounds like logrotate isn't working correctlhy
<sinedeviance> warfaren: well the machine auto-reboots every day at 6:30am. i do that because it's a web server and rebooting clears APC cache.
<Kaltiz> I have 32gb of free space on my hdd, how can I tell ubuntu to install in that space?
<shawny> so I just dropped compiz and now my desktop is different.  Any idea why the running apps are showing on the top title bar....right over top of the File Edit View .... that is not usuable in the top bar.....also, VNC still does the same thing....
<sinedeviance> warfaren: yerp :D that's why i finally came here. googling the problem didn't help much
<ikonia> sinedeviance: whoaaaa who set it to auto boot ?
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  you can do that in the Ubuntu installer
<Kaltiz> I can't seem to find the option ;/
<warfaren> maybe that affects it. like if the log rotation is set to be done somewhere around that time it gets missed. in that case anacron is your friend (it does all the jobs that cron missed)  but i don't know if that runs by default
<sinedeviance> ikonia: i did. i added the line to crontab. i WANT it to do that.
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  choose 'something else' to do it manually
<sinedeviance> warfaren: logrotate doesn't show up in any crons
<Kaltiz> Yes I have
<Kaltiz> But it says 32gb is unusable
<ikonia> sinedeviance: where are you looking for logrotate ?
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  maybe you hav e to format it
<warfaren> sinedeviance: yeah i think the ones that are set to ru nby default isn't visible in /etc/crontab for example. btw perhaps there's another way you can make it clear your APC cache without rebooting?
<Kaltiz> I have a Windows install already on it
<sinedeviance> ikonia: logrotate is already installed. i'm just looking for a command that would run it in all the cron files, and none exists
<ikonia> sinedeviance: sorry, I meant where are you looking for the cron files ?
<sinedeviance> warfaren: it's easier and better this way
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  is it free or do you have windows installed on it?
<sinedeviance> rebooting only takes 30 seconds so it's literally a negligible amount of downtime
<Kaltiz> it is free
<Kaltiz> it is says "free space 32.2gb up the top
<Kaltiz> but in the partition list it also says 32.2 gb is unusable
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  in the live cd, use gparted to see more
<sinedeviance> ikonia: /etc/cron*
<ikonia> Kaltiz: how many partitions do you have on the system
<ikonia> sinedeviance: so cron.daily etc etc
<Kaltiz> I believe I have 4
<wadkar> where do I set ntp server address/ip ?
<ikonia> Kaltiz: that is why then
<sinedeviance> warfaren: if i don't reboot the system automatically every morning, then php-fcgi causes my VM's ram to fill up. rebooting clears that, as well as the APC cache it runs on
<Kaltiz> ?
<ikonia> Kaltiz: you cannot create more than 4 partitions without an extended dos partition on a dos based partition table
<sinedeviance> ikonia: yep. i grep'd /etc/cron* for logrotate
<chown_> hey guys im trying to install a software here at a.deb file, and i have to know what processor type i have, how do i know that?
<ikonia> sinedeviance: so are you saying something is clearing the logs down, or you want something to clear the logs down ?
<sinedeviance> chown_: ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<wadkar> there is not /etc/ntp.conf in there
<sinedeviance> ikonia: i want to clear the logs, yeah
<chown_> sinedeviance: i installed 32
<sinedeviance> chown_: then use i686
<ikonia> sinedeviance: ahhh setup logrotate then, you'll find it's sport on
<warfaren> chown_: cat /proc/cpuinfo gives you info about your CPU
<Kaltiz> then how do I install ubuntu?
<ikonia> sinedeviance: sorry, I thought you where saying something WAS clearing the log downs
<ikonia> Kaltiz: you need to have a free partition
<sinedeviance> chown_: if you have a 64bit CPU you can run ubuntu 64, btw. in that case, you'd use amd_64
<Kaltiz> I need to delete one of my current partitions?
<Kaltiz> or create another in Windows?
<sinedeviance> ikonia: nah, i want to clear the logs that aren't getting cleared :D
<ikonia> sinedeviance: logrotate will sort you out
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  select to unused space to install ubuntu
<Kaltiz> There is no option
<LinSkyrate> hmm.. anyone know howto use my wifi usb inside VirtualBox when its up and running in ifconfig but not in Wicd manager? only eth0 from VB are there? no wifi net
<Kaltiz> When I select the free space
<MonkeyDust> Kaltiz  there is, but you do not seem to find it
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: there isn't because he's already got 4 partitions
<Kaltiz> it says " No root file system is defined"
<sinedeviance> ikonia: i know, but shouldn't logrotate already be run by default?
<MonkeyDust> ah, i was away from my desk, sorry
<chown_> sinedeviance: my processor is 64bit, but i installed a 32bit OS, but its a intel processor, what does the amd mean?
<ikonia> sinedeviance: I thought it was installed/setup by default, but I wouldn't bet my life on it
<sinedeviance> chown_: if you have a 64bit processor you really should be using ubuntu 64bit to take advantage of that, but 32bit will work fine as well. amd_64 is what 64-bit is considered in the unix world, because AMD (as in, the company that makes AMD cpus) designed the original 64-bit spec.
<ActionParsnip> chown_: how much ram do you have?
<wadkar> anyone knows how to configure "set time : (radio button) automatically from internet" ?? please help !!
<chown_> http://code.google.com/p/synergy/downloads/list wich one should i downoad?
<sinedeviance> ikonia: fair enough, i'll see if i can figure out what's going on. thanks!
<chown_> ActionParsnip: 4, but im using 3.2 because of the 32 bit installations
<Kaltiz> So I have to delete some partitions or what?
<T_H_X> chown_: apt-get install quicksynergy
<ActionParsnip> chown_: you can use the PAE kernel and see the whole lot. I doubt you will see any benfit of 64bitness. It will make a difference if you want to add more ram
<oCean> sinedeviance: logrote is in /etc/cron.daily, which is started from /etc/crontab
<cmol> Hi, have anybody here worked with NIS/YP?
<MonkeyDust> cmol  it seems to be a FreeBSD thing
<bazhang> cmol, whats the real issue
<oCean> MonkeyDust: uh, NIS? no, it's unix/linux (old and not secure etc)
<MonkeyDust> oCean  idd, just found it :)
<cmol> bazhang, i hace nis running, and it's synchronizing the users fine, but the passwords are not synchronized.
<T_H_X> sinedeviance: suss out /etc/logrotate.d/
<kalimojo> ive installed gnome-shell now how do i switch to the gnome desktop. i stillget unity when i login ?
<rebe> ubuntu is not detecting my pendrive, how do I fix that ?
<cmol> bazhang, and strangely the /lib/yp/domain/shadow.findbyuser file is updated fine (on the server)
<jrib> kalimojo: at the login screen, you can select your desktop environment (click on the gear I think)
<Metaphysicist> are there any grub parameters for the kernel that will give me a more verbose output than normal during boot?
<chown_> T_H_X: by installing quicksynergy sygergy is installed together?
<CommaCrazy> ActionParsnip, thank you for answering I appreciate it :)
<T_H_X> chown_: yeap
<Iarfen> Hi!!!
<Iarfen> How I can disable the middle key click of the mouse??
<FredJunior> hello
<ActionParsnip> Metaphysicist: press ESC during boot and you should see the boot messages
<dhyll> Good morning :)
<kalimojo> thanks
<wadkar> found it with 'grep -r ntp /etc' its tucked inside /etc/default/ntpdate
<sinedeviance> ikonia: i figured out the problem and fixed it. logrotate was set to run as part of /cron.daily, but was failing due to a bug in /cron.daily/logrotate
<Metaphysicist> ActionParsnip: I mean even more verbose.
<sinedeviance> i patched it any all works well
<cmol> Hmm. For now I'm finding something about editing the makefile for the scripts.....
<ActionParsnip> Metaphysicist: you could read:  dmesg | less     after you log in
<sinedeviance> and*
<sinedeviance> ikonia: thanks again
<ikonia> sinedeviance: well done
<T_H_X> |-o-| <-o-> |-o-|
<sinedeviance> ikonia: yeah, hopefully i won't see any 200mb syslogs anytime soon :D
<FredJunior> in Ubuntu 11.10 if I delete some large amount of data, I can see the File Operations window and at the bottom it shows the approximate amount of time it would take to delete that data... what's the package name of the File Operations window?
<FredJunior> i wanna make a patch
<sinedeviance> also it seems auth.log was 2GB! i hadn't even noticed until i looked again
<sinedeviance> FredJunior: that is part of nautilus i believe. if you're using gnome, you'll have to edit nautilus sources
<FredJunior> i find the string a little bit ackward
<FredJunior> nautilus, ah thanks
<sinedeviance> FredJunior: in any case, that is generally handled by the main file manager on the system
<sinedeviance> well... afaik, it is
<sinedeviance> i know it's handled by thunar in xfce
<ubi> hello
<sinedeviance> FredJunior: just a heads up, if you're serious about making a patch you'd need to speak with someone in the GNOME project to submit it
<sinedeviance> i dont think GNOME takes patches from random people
<FredJunior> i don't like the string  that tells how much has been deleted and how much time it would take to finish
<ActionParsnip> sinedeviance: it may do if they analyse it.
<FredJunior> example: 137 files to remove---2 minutes left
<FredJunior> actually it's an m dash there
<FredJunior> i dislike the fact that the m dash is not space-separated
<FredJunior> it looks ugly
<ubi> can i give permalink with description of my problem
<FredJunior> it should be space-separted
<FredJunior> so where can i file this bug or in which packaage will i find the string to fix it and then make a patch? any idea fellas?
<ubi> pls help http://testist.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1
<ActionParsnip> FredJunior: yes, file a bug with your patch
<bazhang> ubi, what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> ubi: ask away
<ubi> big partition of unallocated space
<bazhang> ubi, so what is the issue
<MonkeyDust> FredJunior  there's also an ubuntu brainstorm page, where you can submit new ideas
<ubi> i cant delete ubuntu partition
<ultrixx> ubi: why?
<FredJunior> so i need to get the nautilus source in order to make a patch?
<ubi> it wont let me, it gives me option to format whole partition, and that would delete my win XP
<alvesjnr> hi guys. I installed an software by compiling its sourcecode. But the Ubuntu don't let me add this software as an default software to open some kind of file (when I right-click on the Icon and select open-with, the ubuntu gives me an list of softwares, but it doen't let me add any other software on this list). How can I do it?
<soreau> ubi: What tool are you trying to use?
<ubi> i am using gparted
<FredJunior> is nautilus on launchpad? can i get its source by  bzr branch lp:nautilus  ??
<chown_> in order to change my computer name i have to change: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<soreau> ubi: It sounds like maybe you are running the installer instead of gparted directly
<MonkeyDust> FredJunior  try sudo apt-source nautilus
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: you need to make a .desktop for it in /usr/share/applications    there is a type line (i believe) which tells the OS what sort of app it is and it will list in the options
<alvesjnr> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ubi> no i am running gparted from usb bootable stick, gparted live
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: I suggest you copy the .desktop of an list of current options and make the changes to it so that it appears in the same list
<soreau> ubi: Then it should work
<FredJunior> MonkeyDust: bt then i can't make a patch that way
<fhsales1> ActionParsnip
<FredJunior> is nautilus on launchpad ?
<fhsales1> ActionParsnip: Hey, i have been sent from ubuntu+1 to here.
<FredJunior> is it maintained by bazaar ?
<ubi> it does work, please see this post, here is my problem explained http://testist.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=1&page=1
<MonkeyDust> FredJunior  https://launchpad.net/nautilus
<ikonia> fhsales1: who sent you from #ubuntu+! to here ?
<ActionParsnip> FredJunior: yes, you can run:   ubuntu-bug nautilus
<FredJunior> bzr branch lp:nautilus   i am getting the source now
<fhsales1> ikonia: Zzecool did.my problem now is in trying to connect to the wireless connection
<ikonia> fhsales1: sorry - 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel, not here
<FredJunior> i need the source to make a patch, not just file the bug report
<fhsales1> ikonia: can you help me privately, then?
<ikonia> fhsales1: no
<fhsales1> ikonia:  thanks anyway.
<soreau> fhsales1: \
<anodesni> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu 11.10, using a home directory left over from another distro. Now the settings are messed up (ugly fonts etc.). How can I start with a fresh new home directory and fresh new config files?
<soreau> fhsales1: Why are you so reluctant to get help in #ubuntu+1? or conversely, why are you so adamant about asking here?
<Kaltiz> Finally I think i've done the dual boot install
<fhsales1> soreau:  i was talking to people there and they sent me here again.
<fhsales1> ikonia:  do you think is a good idea for me to install ubuntu 11.10?
<soreau> fhsales1: Well you need to explain that you are using 12.04 and you must get help there
<fhsales1> soreau:  yeah, i am doing that right now.:)
<FredJunior> can you tell me where will i find the File Operations window code in nautilus source?
<FredJunior> in which file exactly ?
<alvesjnr> ActionParsnip, okay, I did it. But it's not working yet. Maybe I need to restart gnome?
<ikonia> fhsales1: nothing you have said in either channel makes any sense, so I'm not going to advise you
<soreau> FredJunior: If you cant figure it out, you probably dont have any business trying to code a patch
<fhsales1> ikonia:  how come?i just said what i am doing. i am not trying to troll anyone.
<FredJunior> i just wanna know where to find the thing
<fhsales1> ikonia:  at 09:36 zzecool said to me to come here. see there.
<ikonia> fhsales1: you referenced someone "kicking" your desktop and then it saying "mode line not supported" but you can't get your wirleless to work etc etc
<FredJunior> i can hack though :)
<soreau> FredJunior: Then you better start looking
<ubi> pls pls help
<FredJunior> any pointers would be nice :)
<fhsales1> ikonia:  that was because my brother arrived and accidentally kicked the no break, shutting down everything and my computer was not turning on anymore.but i solved that.
<soreau> FredJunior: I gave you a pointer, dont code if you done know how
<soreau> dont*
<Kaltiz> Is ubuntu friendly with switchable graphics cards?
<FredJunior> soreau: shut up
<ikonia> fhsales1: again - nothing's making any sense, so I suggest joining #ubuntu+1 asking for help clearly with your current problem and see if anyone can help
<ikonia> FredJunior: tone that down
<ubi> http://testist.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1  pls help
<ikonia> FredJunior: unacceptable.
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: not very, nvidia and ati both said they will only be supporting windows with it
<Kaltiz> So I am going to have to use that nomodeset
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: That shouldn't affect already pre-installed integrated graphics for lappys, right?
<soreau> Kaltiz: Switchable graphics is a fairly new concept for which drivers are still being developed. It may be hot or miss depending on your setup
<[^_^]KaBo> hello
<[^_^]KaBo> is the channel support help?
<danileigh79> Kaltiz: Yes
<danileigh79> [^_^]KaBo:
<danileigh79> [^_^]KaBo: yes
<fhsales1> ikonia: i am talking to zzecool there already, just explaining to you what is happening.I am trying to fix a wireless connection, but in the middle of it my computer turned off and would not turn on again.just that.
<[^_^]KaBo> i like to download poweredge t100 driver
<[^_^]KaBo> drivers*
<soreau> [^_^]KaBo: Its the official ubuntu support channel
<Kaltiz> Can I find out which Gpu ubuntu is using?
<[^_^]KaBo> i use linux
<[^_^]KaBo> centos
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: yes, the switchable laptop video card things is a big mess
<soreau> Kaltiz: Usually the first one listed in the output of lspci|grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> [^_^]KaBo: centos isn't supported here
<soreau> Kaltiz: Or see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> [^_^]KaBo: this is ubuntu support, ask in #centos
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: *smh*
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ubi> is there any gparted help channel
<ActionParsnip> ubi: try #gparted
<ikonia> ubi: yes #gparted
<ubi> thx
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: thx, my graphics are fine then, it's a single integrated video chipset
<[^_^]KaBo> Hmm
<[^_^]KaBo> no one answer :$
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: oh, single chips are fine
<ActionParsnip> [^_^]KaBo: wait then, you can't defect here just because you get no answer
<soreau> [^_^]KaBo: You probably need to exercise patience. In any event, we cannot help with any non-ubuntu issue here
<danileigh79> [^_^]KaBo: Your question about Ubuntu gpu depends on your machine
<joseluis> .
<[^_^]KaBo> OK Thank you guys, but if any one know other channels support Centos help please let me know.
<[^_^]KaBo> Thanks an advance.
<ActionParsnip> [^_^]KaBo: #linux maybe
<danileigh79> [^_^]KaBo: Did you try to google centos support irc?
<[^_^]KaBo> yes that's why i come here
<soreau> [^_^]KaBo: When asking in any channel, always ask your question with as much information as possible. Dont ask to ask and dont ask questions like Is anyone here
<danileigh79> [^_^]KaBo: well, we apologize, but this is the Official Ubuntu Support channel
<ActionParsnip> [^_^]KaBo: http://wiki.centos.org/irc
<[^_^]KaBo> soreau OK BOSS :)
<danileigh79> ActionParsnip: you beat me to it, lmao I was gonna post that lnk
<[^_^]KaBo> danileigh79 Thanks.
<asgu> how to check user in command prompt? pls any one help me
<ubi> nobody in #gparted :'(
<playman> ActionParsnip: hi sorry for troubling you again, but I get no response on the clonezilla chan. I get both eth0 and eth1 with ifconfig on ubuntu, but somehow it does not seem to be letting other computer to connect, you know what that could be?
<jrib> asgu: whoami
<danileigh79> asgu: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> playman: not something i've used
<melvincv> [^_^]KaBo, '/join #centos' of course.
<danileigh79> bbs
<asgu> how to check users list? help me
<playman> ActionParsnip: ok, lets say if I did not have clonezilla, and just wanted to let other computers connect to my ubuntu, what should I check if I get no connection?
<[^_^]KaBo> melvincv Yep, Thank you i already did and waiting the answer
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I'm just about to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a very old Dell C610 laptop. Running on the LiveCD at the moment and everything seems OK. Should I use ext4 or ext3 for the system partition?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: if it is low spec then i'd use lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: ext4 is default, i'd go with that
<qwebirc82012> Hey, all. I was wondering on entering an entry for the 12.04 LTS countdown banner contest, but I can't seem to figure out how I can upload a submission to the ssubmissions page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/PreciseCountdownBanner. Does anyone know how?
<MonkeyDust> JonathanEllis  what is 'very old'? what are the hardware specs?
<drostie> Okay, I have an application running as user:group drostie:drostie. I am a member of the group wireshark. How the hell do I run something as drostie:wireshark?
<melvincv> qwebirc82012, I was looking for a countdown banner, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc82012: #ubuntu+1 for anything Precise based please
<asgu> how to check users list? help me
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Its a Pentium III 1GHz with 1GB RAM and 60GB hard disk. Ive got about 12GB free to partition and I was planning to make the system partition 5GB.
<drostie> All of the googling I've done tells me how to setgid which should be totally unnecessary.
<JonathanEllis> My Jaunty partition is 4.3GB and has free space.
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: not bad, I'd use Lubuntu, it will give a snappier OS
<qwebirc82012> melvincv: Alright. Heading over to there. thanks, mate.
<JonathanEllis> Lubuntu?
<asgu> how to check users list? help me
<aithox> hello. i've activated my Nvidia driver from additional drivers
<JonathanEllis> Are there any particular pros and cons to ext4 vs ext3?
<aithox> i've got high resolution but no drop shadow.. etc..
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: fs-driver and partimage can't manipulate ext4 afaik
<jrib> drostie: sg (never used it)
<crizzy> JonathanEllis: lots of pros in ext4. it's not that much different from ext3, just modernized by adding new features
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: ext4 is a little faster too, its pretty groovy
<JonathanEllis> For an old machine is it faster?
<drostie> jrib: yeah just found that, thankee. :D
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: should be, yes
<JonathanEllis> OK. Well I'll try it. What is Lubuntu?
<playman> what is the difference between eth0 and eth0:0?
<the-newsman2> hi guys. how can i make my VM client (backtrack in here) to see the shared folders on the host correctly. ??
<ActionParsnip> playman: eth0:0 is a sub inteface
<ActionParsnip> playman: you can have multiple subinterfaces on the same interface, gives the single interface multiple IPs
<the-newsman2> hey guys
<computer_> So the only options for managing multiple users on multiple Ubuntu desktops on multiple computers on a network is ether Cononical Lanscape or zentyal? Is that right?
<the-newsman2> any1 here to help me ?
<playman> ActionParsnip: ok is that anything like having eth0 and eth1? I mean, If I follow a install guide, and i'm told to have eth0 and eth0:0, would it matter in anyway if I made it eth0 and eth1 instead?
<ActionParsnip> playman: eth0 and eth1 will be 2 seperate interfaces and you will have 2 wires coming from your system
<computer_> the-newsman2, in Virtualbox you need to install the "Guest Additions" before network folders will workm
<computer_> I don't use VMware
<Kaltiz> Does anyone here use ubuntu and steam?
<ActionParsnip> Kaltiz: it minght work in wine. Check the appdb
<Kaltiz> I heard it might work, I was wondering if it worked well :P
<computer_> the-newsman2; You do realise that you are asking about folder sharing Backtrack in VMware in an Ubuntu channel right?
<the-newsman2> yes computer i do
<the-newsman2> however i belive the same can go for any dist of linuxes
<melvincv> I got Orbit downloader to work in Wine. hurray!
<computer_> the-newsman2,  If I where you I would ask your question in the VMware channel
<the-newsman2> my problem is, if i write the exact location manually, it works fine. but the BT itself cannt find the sahred folders
<playman> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know that, but would it make the program not work if I used eth0 and eth1 instead of eth0 and eth0:0?
<ikonia> the-newsman2: #backtrack-linux is there you need to be
<Fusrodah> hello, I've downloaded something that says do not unpack as root, what does this mean?
<ikonia> (please)
<the-newsman2> so i can see, and cannt see in the same time the outisde folders
<computer_> the-newsman2, Make a short cut?
<ikonia> the-newsman2: #backtrack-linux is there you need to be please.
<ikonia> computer_: sorry, we don't pickup back track support in here
<ikonia> Fusrodah: it means don't use the root user to unpack it
<the-newsman2> computer_,  yes i can
<Fusrodah> how do I know if I'm using a root user
<ikonia> Fusrodah: your username would be "root"
<computer_> ikonia: I think it is more a VMware support question
<ikonia> the-newsman2: - PLEASE, #backtrack-linux
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Looking at the website for lubuntu, it doesnt look very mature. Is it really necessary with a Pentium III 1GHz and 1GB RAM?
<Fusrodah> ok where can I find my username?
<ikonia> computer_: it's vmware support on backtrack so #vmware or #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> Fusrodah: you logged in with it
<HansiSolo> hello. I am just confused by encodings. Umlauts are working well on all kde- or gnome-components, or other apps and on ttys. The output of "locale" seems ok (de_DE@UTF-8"). The preferences window of gnome-terminal show umlauts in the font test window. But, the default encoding was ansix3.4-1968 --> umlauts result in a '?'.  Using utf-8 encoding results in control chars. Remote connection on the same terminal to other machines shows umlauts corre
<HansiSolo> ctly.Any hints? (natty 11.04)
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Jaunty was more or less OK on this machine
<computer_> ikonia, Yar
<Fusrodah> I use my own name to log on
<ikonia> Fusrodah: then you are not root
<computer_> Thats nice Fusrodah
<the-newsman2> ikonia,  r u ok ?
<ikonia> the-newsman2: fine,
<the-newsman2> ikonia,  then plz shut up
<krux> lol
<Fusrodah> sorry are red text private whispers, I didn't know
<whatsphere> http://tinyurl.com/8axwxpn or that ?  http://tinyurl.com/8axwxpn
<melvincv> Fusrodah, if you are running Ubuntu and not using the command 'sudo' to unpack it, you are not root
<deepu> bros
<hithur> Is dist-upgrade nothing more than simply changing and editing sources.list?
<adam__> hi
<deepu> bros, anyone here?
<ikonia> deepu: you can see people chatting......do you think people are here ?
<melvincv> deepu, everyone's here, just ask your question...
<deepu> well
<Fusrodah> I downloaded a browser and I'm unpacking to desktop using right click, instruction says do not do it as root but I didnt know what that meant, sorry I'm a noob
<deepu> i got a problem here
<Dave2> win 21
<deepu> dell vostro laptop, ubuntu maverickmeerkat, internal speakers not working
<computer_> So can anyone tell me if it is possible manage about 5 users on different machines from Ubuntu Server with out using Canonical Landscape or Zentyal?
<ikonia> computer_: yeah, simple things like ldap for example
<melvincv> Fusrodah, no need to be sorry :)
<melvincv> Fusrodah, which browser is that?
<computer_> Cool thanks ikonia
<Fusrodah> some secure browser called Tor?
<eskiador95> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ikonia> eskiador95: please don't do that
<masymas> buenas
<detrix42> Hi. I just purchased a external hard drive. its usb 3.0 compliant.  My ubuntu  computer has a motherboard with a usb 3.0 compliant ports. And as far as I can tell, I am not getting the higher transfer rate.  Is there something I need to do, like install a kernel module to enable 3.0 speeds?
<computer_> Ooooooh, so in Linux land Domain management = Directory Access Management? Yes?
<Eskiadorcabrea> frikiiiss
<mosno> detrix42, how do you know you're not maxing out the drive I/O as  opposed to the USB I/O?
<Fusrodah> so if I want to run as root, how do I do that? and how would I change back
<detrix42> mosno: I am transferring movies to it. I tried the 3.0 port, the file transfer dialog reported 20Mbs/sec  then I tried in a usb 2.0 port, got the same speed.
<joel> uuuuuuuuuuu
<mosno> detrix42, my question stands...
<detrix42> mosno: so the file dialog does not report proper speed then....hmmmm
<detrix42> mosno: so how do I know for sure.
<Fusrodah> there are too many long weird codes just to do simple things :(
<detrix42> mosno: how do I find out for sure what speed the usb 3.0 port is transferring at?
<mosno> detrix42, i'm saying that maybe your drives can only run that fast perhaps
<detrix42> mosno: ahhh. ok
<god-zotac> what fusrodah said.. in windows; there are too many clicks buried beneath too many levels of windows and preferences  just to do simple things..
<computer_> Is it easy to implement a time limit for users with LDAP?
<computer_> god-zotac, RIGHT ON!
<computer_> The basic OS work-flow in fragmented to the war-zoo
<computer_> To me it is a direct reflection of the corporate culture inside of Redmond
<ikonia> computer_: what are you talking about ?
<bazhang> !ot | computer
<ubottu> computer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kakturion> Do anybody know if there are any drivers for akai eie pro?
<computer_> ikonia; I am talking about being able to set a time limit on a clients user account from the server
<computer_> Perhaps I should just look at using Zentyal
<ikonia> computer_: a clients user account from the server ?
<max1982> after noon guys
<ikonia> computer_: a time limit to do what /
<computer_> Yes ikonia like in Windows Domains
<ikonia> computer_: a time limit to do what ?
<computer_> Why to log the off ikonia
<ikonia> computer_: do you mean active working hours ?
<MadsRC> Would anyone know the answer to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1933935 ?
<ikonia> computer_: or auto log off after a certain time
<computer_> To limit a user computer time
<ikonia> MadsRC: the guys in #bash are best palced
<ikonia> placed
<computer_> To set a limit for the maximum hour a user can use a computer for in a day
<ikonia> computer_: I've never seen that setting, but as there is an AD mirror schema for ldap, it should be possible
<max1982> am trying to find another software centre for ubuntu i had it before but cannot find what was the name of it do any one know any other then the one comes with ubuntu?
<computer_> So to do everything I want to do in LDAP it is all text based config files yes]
<ikonia> computer_: no, it's an ldap directoy, exactly the same as AD
<computer_> There is no GUI or Web interface right?
<tensorpudding> max1982, maybe you removed it from the menu on accident?
<ikonia> computer_: AD was based of LDAP, so it's the same directory service
<computer_> Sorry ikonia I don't know what AD is?
<tensorpudding> max1982, oh, you are probably talking about synaptic or the old add/remove programs, the latter of which i think is gone
<max1982> i already havethe software center but there is 1 similer to it which i cannot remember the name of it
<ikonia> computer_: active directory
<computer_> Ooo Active Directory
<tensorpudding> oh, synaptic is gone too
<max1982> its got windows apps on it also
<computer_> Yes I guessed it
<tensorpudding> oh, that's not either of what i'm thinking of, then
<max1982> dam i should have writen the name of it before i formated the machine lol
<computer_> ikonia, All machines on this network are Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> max1982, what version of ubuntu is this
<ikonia> computer_: yes, I know that's why I said "use LDAP" not "use AD"
<max1982> 10.4
<computer_> There are no Windows installs involved
<computer_> Oh okay thanks
<tensorpudding> yeah i don't know what you're talking about
<john_doe_jr> When you download abode reader for ubuntu it comes as a .bin file...how do I install it so that I can use it to open up PDFs ?
<hithur> What package only affects unity launcher?
<siddhion> hello. my 10.04 Package Manager has been hitting an error for the past 3 weeks. here is a detailed explanation of my issue => http://askubuntu.com/questions/108015/update-manager-updating-process-results-in-error-in-10-04
<siddhion> any ideas on how to solve this issue?
<max1982> dam got it, its cold playonlinux
<max1982> lol 3 day trying to find it
<tensorpudding> john_doe_jr, you'd have to read their docs, it's probably some sort of executable shell script
<max1982> tensorpudding: found it
<tensorpudding> john_doe_jr, just mark it executable and try running it, and cross your fingers and trust adobe to not be idiots
<jambo> hi , anybody knows how to enable root user ?
<jambo> in ubuntu ?
<jrib> !root | jambo
<ubottu> jambo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> !away > fen|afk
<ubottu> fen|afk, please see my private message
<MadsRC> It's funny, I switched to Ubuntu for everyday use back home 7 months ago, and didn't really use windows much... but now I've started working at a firm where my work pc has to be Windows atm, and I just can't get used to it again :P
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: hey, i just used the ubuntu software center & found it...by the way, I did mark the .bin file as executable but it still didn't install when I clicked on it...do you have any idea why?
<tensorpudding> i'd have to look at the file
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: maybe I don't have the programs to execute a .bin file...what programs do you need normally to do that?
<BertoIlarioGatti> jambo: sudo passwd root
<tensorpudding> you don't need anything special to run a shell script
<BertoIlarioGatti> then su; and enter your password
<jrib> !noroot | BertoIlarioGatti
<ubottu> BertoIlarioGatti: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: a .bin is not a script is it ?
<tensorpudding> there is no special .bin thing in linux, executable scripts are given an extension matching the shell they're written for, and binaries have no extension at all
<janisalanis> Where can I place alias for my terminal? So I don't need to redefine them every time I open a terminal.
<BertoIlarioGatti> ubottu: ok thank you
<ubottu> BertoIlarioGatti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BertoIlarioGatti> that's a shame
<tensorpudding> but .bin is used by some companies distributing proprietary installers for some reason
<jrib> janisalanis: ~/.bashrc
<wankdanker> I'm working on an upstart config and I want the process to start when /dev/ttyS0 is ready. Anyone have any ideas?
<janisalanis> jrib, thanks.
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: so your saying that I could have just used sh adobe_etc.bin ?
<jrib> wankdanker: try #upstart maybe
<BertoIlarioGatti> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wankdanker> jrib: thanks, not too many people over there, will try anyway.
<tensorpudding> it could be an executable binary but if it were it might well have not worked on your system due to mismatched library versions or something, it's pretty hazardous to distribute binaries
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: but 'sh adobe_reader.bin' would have been the way I would have installed it right?
<tensorpudding> if it were an sh script
<tensorpudding> but it's not, it's a binary, i just downloaded it
<tensorpudding> how weird
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: alright so what command would I have used for the .bin file...would I have just moved the .bin file into /usr/bin or something to get it to work?
<tensorpudding> no, it's probably some dreadful installer
<bastidrazor> john_doe_jr: ./
<bastidrazor> ./dreadfulinstaller.bin
<tensorpudding> you'd need to make it executable, then run 'sudo ./AdbeRdr-...whatever.bin'
<john_doe_jr> bastidrazor: thanks ...would that have moved the .bin files in the right place when it installed?
<bastidrazor> john_doe_jr: that would have run that file. the installer would have to do the rest.
<tensorpudding> firstly because it is a terminal app for some reason and you need to run it from the terminal, and secondly because you need administrator privileges to install to where it wants to install, in /opt
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: how did you know that it would install in /opt ?
<tensorpudding> i ran it
<tensorpudding> it asked me where to install it, and the default was /opt
<tensorpudding> it's interactive on the terminal
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: cool...well, you taught me something today...I didn't know how to install a .bin file...I thought you must move it to /usr/bin where all the other binary files are located
<tensorpudding> if it was a regular program and not an installer, it would be acceptable to put it there
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: did you open it up....how did you know the difference ?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: installing the app to /opt is fine :)
<tensorpudding> john_doe_jr, well, to be honest, i used a little tool called file
<ubi> hi
<tensorpudding> it's a little terminal utility that reads a file and tells you what it is
<tensorpudding> it's not always accurate at knowing the differences between types of text files, but it's a whiz at finding out what kind of binary a file is
<ubi> can i give link of post where i described my problem in detail
<tensorpudding> running file on that .bin told me it was an x86 linux executable, plus other details
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: cool, I didn't know about that utility either
<ubi> http://testist.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=1&page=1
<MadsRC> Does anyone know how to disable the X-Server, so that ubuntu doesn't start it by default, but starts up in a terminal, from which I'd have to start the xserver if needed?
<jrib> !nox | MadsRC
<ubottu> MadsRC: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<HDroid> Hi. I'm trying to setup my fonts but my Appearance dialog doesn't have a font tab. Has this moved or am I missing a package?
<MadsRC> thanks jrib :D
<tensorpudding> i kinda wish its functionality were integrated into Files, it would be pretty useful
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: hey are you a programmer?
<tensorpudding> i guess i am
<FxIII> hi all
<ubi> pls help ubi
<gbjk> Hiya. I'm finding that under 11.10 with gnome2, compiz window rules and place windows don't appear to work, assuming simple rule matching like "xterm" (grabbed, too)
<ikonia> ubi: please stop saying "please help" if someone can help and wants to help, they will
<arand> HDroid: I think you'd do that via gnome-tweak-tools nowadays.
<ubi> rory
<ubi> sory*
<FxIII> i have a problem please help :D
<gbjk> Does anyone have any ideas? Google is less helpful than usual here.
<arand> HDroid: Oh, nevermind, I don't thing that works on unity, I though I was in another channel :)
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: do you know of any program out there that helps you decompose problems....like in Object Oriented Programming..you got to build up small pieces to get a program working?  Or is it more of an art?
<HDroid> arand: oh, that's a pity
<FxIII> i using ubuntu on an usb sd memory, i have moved /tmp/ in ram but i want to know if there are other places where files can be writed with high frequencies
<tensorpudding> i don't know of any program that helps you design programs in that way
<john_doe_jr> tensorpudding: alright...no problem
<FxIII> i noted that sometimes i get input/output error... when I use the gui (not when i use ssh that is the most of the time)
<acidrain> FxIII: ssh has more privaledges i believe. your i/o error from a gui is prolly a lack of that
<acidrain> FxIII: gksudo nautilus
<kk23> http://pastebin.com/FTpBCRSQ this is ok?
<baktrak> ok
<bosong> hi just installed 11.10 on an ibm., what codecs do i need to install ?
<FxIII> acidrain: the problem is that if i work on this machine remotely, all goes fine. when i start use it directly, often i get this io error
<kk23> baktrak the ok it was for me?
<acidrain> FxIII: and this machines hdd is a sd card? i mean like i said, it still sounds like ssh has the proper rights to access any part of the sdcard
<HDroid> arand: apparently that is the tool to use anyway
<acidrain> if you want to mess with it locally, my suggestions is to run the gksudo nautilus command
<HDroid> Thanks
<FxIII> acidrain: the fact is that when i get this io error notthing works anymore. this includes every open ssh session
<acidrain> FxIII: that is very odd
<FxIII> acidrain: my fear is that something is wearing out my sd card
<FxIII> acidrain: that is why i moved the /tmp in ram
<mi3> Hello!
<FxIII> i understand that is a very specific topic and a very odd behaviour
<bosongg> just installed 11.10 on an ibm laptop. which codecs should i install ?
<acidrain> FxIII: in that case my suggestion is to backup the sd card quickly.
<ikonia> bosongg: anyone you want/need
<ikonia> !codecs > bosongg
<ubottu> bosongg, please see my private message
<FxIII> acidrain: i did :D
<mi3> I want to make a plymouth screen that does not loop over and over again, i want it to be played from frame one to frame 60 without looping ,can someone suggest me how to? I have 60-70 frames.
<FxIII> acidrain:  the strange thing is that the problem arises when i work on the gui...
<detrix42> mosno:  me again. well, I did not find any info on the max speed of a seagate goflex drive, but I locked dual core cpu at 3GHz, and now I am gettting 80MB/sec.  I like that much better.
<mi3> umm anyone ? plymouth
<kk23> may this work http://pastebin.com/Z0TqenF1 ???
<ikonia> mi3: how is that a useful comment "anyone plymoyth" - ask a question, wait for a response
<bosongg> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mi3> sorry plymouth screen ikonia
<ikonia> mi3: I know what it is, but saying "anyone plymouth" isn't helpful as there is no question or info in there, just random words
 * jrib hands ikonia 2 patience tokens; looks like you will need them today :P
<ikonia> jrib: expired
<mi3> i asked the question before ikonia am waiting for a reply can you suggest me ?
<ikonia> mi3: ok, so wait for a reply, saying "anyone" is just useles noise
<mi3> hehehehe ok ok\
<mi3> I want to make a plymouth screen that does not loop over and over again, i want it to be played from frame one to frame 60 without looping ,can someone suggest me how to? I have 60-70 frames.
 * kokyu waves
<ericus> Any ideas on this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1933961
<kokyu> does anyone know what would be the best practice to upgrade libvirt-bin package on a ubuntu 10.04 from the current 0.7.5 to something .... more up-to-date? (like 0.9.x)?
<ikonia> ericus: you have no swap partition
<Necrosporus> Nautilus window disappear suddently, I guess that's maybe possibly a segfautl, but I have not found a way to make Nautilus show messages in console, no key like --debug in --help
<Necrosporus> Is there any way to run nautilus from the command line not letting it to go background?
<harish> lll
<harish> hai
<harish> hw r u?
<chris__> hi, how do you fix choppy flash video (360p) on an amd fusion apu (e-450)?
<bosongg> how do i change my hostname ?
<iceroot> !hostname | bosongg
<ubottu> bosongg: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bosongg> thanks, anyone got any advice on installing kazam ?
<bosongg> !kazam
<L3top> !info kazam
<ubottu> Package kazam does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> bosongg, what version of ubuntu are you now on
<rio__> hello
<rio__> can i ask about driver??
<L3top> chris__: flash + linux = annoying  can you tell me what driver you are using?
<rio__> i've activated my graphic driver but Xorg.conf haven't configured
<am_> let me try to answer
<L3top> chris__: for the AMD
<chris__> L3top, the open aource ones because flgrx displays an unsupported hardware watermark and breaks suspend
<philinux> bosongg: Via ppa > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/kazam-screenrecording-app-fixed-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<Trevor69420> i dunno if anyone here has done this before, but has anyone ever set their ubuntu server up to send SMS messages of  various events?
<bosongg> bazhang im on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> L3top: if your OS is 64bit, be sure you use 64bit flash
<Trevor69420> like if i want to to txt me if certain things happen for example
<bazhang> bosongg, if you wait until 12.04 kazam is in the repos there
<chris__> how do I check flash 64-bitness?
<narcislinux> what's "Pepper-based  api " ?
<bosongg> cant wait till april bazhang
<am_> skype no longer works in ubuntu?
<L3top> We are stuck in 32 land for now...
<philinux> bosongg: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/kazam-screenrecording-app-fixed-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<jpds> L3top: Not with multiarch.
<ActionParsnip> chris__: if you can give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     I can advise, use a pastebin
<bosongg> philinux do i add that as a ppa ?
<compdoc> you can ask
<gorusw> hello. I still have no ideas. I just tested with "LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8". /etc/default/console-setup has charmap "utf-8" and "Uni2". Default is always ansix3.4-1968 encoding, but also after switching to utf-8, I got no Umlauts ??? or ? in any virtual terminal (no matter if xterm, konsole or gnome-terminal). Doing an ssh to a remote machine, shows that umlauts can be displyed and typed in. Any hints where I could continue the search?
<L3top> I don't know if that is possible for our project jpds
<philinux> bosongg: Yes click the link down the page for full instructions
<fommil> Hi all, I am using LTS and I just updated apache2 via aptitude. The 'deflate' module now breaks some of my hosted glassfish applications! Is this a known bug (workaround is to turn off deflate, but that hits my bandwidth)
<philinux> bosongg: It might have bugs but they'll need reporting
<jpds> fommil: → #ubuntu-server
<am_> i asked if skype no longer works in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> am_: works fine here
<vicium> Hi. whats the mode to gzip a entire folder? i tried gzip folder -f to force but did not work
<chris__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/6ZBcPXMz
<vicium> command* even if so
<lonelycatmm> hi, i'm using arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc shipping with ubuntu, but i found that the "-march" parameter seems doesn't work.it can only produce armv7-a code, how can i use it to produce code for older arm cpu?
<ska> Every attempt to hibernate or suspend my system has resulted in system freeze or reboot.
<jpds> vicium: tar xcvf folder.tar.gz folder
<philinux> am_: I had a problem with the webcam but this fixed it for me. http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-webcam-problem-in-skype.html
<am_> here it wont install action
<ska> This is a desktop, not a laptop.
<ActionParsnip> chris__: you are using gnash, so it will match your arch (which is 64bit)
<philinux> am_: it's in the repos
<ActionParsnip> am_: grab the deb from the skype site, be sure the arch matches the arch of your ubuntu install (32bit / 64bit)
<vicium> $ tar xvcd minecraft.tar.gz minecraft
<vicium> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<vicium> @ jpds
<vicium> i assume i am missing a - or something
<L3top> rio__: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup; sudo xorg --configure; sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpds> vicium: Sorry; tar cvfz minecraft.tar.gz minecraft
<vicium> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> could just use unp, no need to remember the options for tar then :)
<morri> I wanted to play a game called bubbles- but each time i want to start it  "cd BubbleShooter; bubbles
<morri> "it tells me "he program 'bubbles' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<morri> sudo apt-get install dnssec-tools
<morri> " looks like it is referring to a totally different program. how can I make it start the programme without referring to the other programme
<rio__> can i download the ready made setting? for my graphic card?
<FloodBot1> morri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vicium> Also, very off-topic if its okay to ask here. But, windows emulation for games havent improved insanely since about 10 years ago no? Still tricky and messy?
<L3top> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<vicium> Or applications in general*
<L3top> oh thats nice... thanks ActionParsnip
<bazhang> vicium, check the appdb for wine support
<ActionParsnip> vicium: depends on the game
<bazhang> !appdb | vicium
<ubottu> vicium: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vicium> I feel like installing ubuntu on main workstation to improve my learning curve
<nunod> morri, did you installed it via the software center or download &compiled?
<vicium> Because right now just ssh and well, when I hit a wall I ask for help
<morri> download
<ActionParsnip> L3top: should be default installed imho, as well as gyache
<ActionParsnip> sorry, guake
<vicium> I'd get more enclined to learn more if I had it on main pc
<vicium> ok thanks :)
<L3top> !info gyache lucid
<ubottu> Package gyache does not exist in lucid
<rio__> it won't boot in gui mode when i've run nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> L3top: guake, my bad
<L3top> !info guake lucid
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (lucid), package size 139 kB, installed size 960 kB
<oCean> L3top: please use ubottu in private:  /msg ubottu !bot
<bosongg> philinux thanks
<morri> http://pastebin.com/FTP0b47L
<ActionParsnip> L3top: Drops a terminal from the top and hides it wth one key, saves having to click or alt+tab to the terminal window. Very handy if you use cli a lot
<L3top> thanks oCean, new at this.
<L3top> very
<oCean> morri: cd BubbleShooter  then  ./bubbles
<doherty> I have an nvidia graphics card, and I'm not currently using the proprietary driver. On similar or identical hardware, one of my colleagues enabled the proprietary driver, and it totally broke his system - he couldn't even boot into single user mode, IIRC. Is there a way to know if that will happen on this machine? Maybe a way to automatically enable it, then disable it after 30s to see if it survives?
<bazhang> doherty, whats the card
<Shakyj> hey, I have ubuntu installed and decided I wanted to try KDE. Do I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" Seemed ok but I am having 2 problems, transparent backgrounds don't work and I am getting the error "this operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided" when trying to change settings
<philinux> bosongg: no worries, have fun !
<L3top> doherty: lspci | grep VGA
<morri> thanks :)
<doherty> bazhang, L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06fd (rev a1)
<viktor133> does anybody know if it's possible to set up a facebook account for chatting, using finch?
<L3top> one moment please
<stephanb> hi there, if i install the latest alpha of ubuntu 12.04, will i be able to simply update until 12.04 is released? or do i have to reinstall once it's released
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: it will use the same repos, so it will upgrade seamlessly
<vicium> Thank you for the appdb link. I'm curious, How would I go at it, and what do I need to run win7 and ubuntu on the same PC? Can i just have them on diferent partitions, or do they have to be seperate HDD's?
<stephanb> ActionParsnip: thanks
<vicium> Since wine does not support 1 of the games I play most actively
<ActionParsnip> vicium: Separate partitions is fine, you can multiboot of a single drive if you wish
<UnknownFearNG> Where can I install the latest version of Ubuntu 12.04, and will I be able to still keep all my files?
<bazhang> !away > neersighted
<ubottu> neersighted, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster to reply :)
<MonkeyDust> UnknownFearNG  #ubuntu+1
<vicium> ActionParsnip: Assuming I have the hardware for it. Is there any way to dual boot operative systems and toggle between them? :P
<vicium> Or would that be weird :D
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFearNG: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1
<UnknownFearNG> MonkeyDust: Thank you, I'll ask there
<sacarlson> vicium: there is virtualbox that can run many different systems inside another system
<MonkeyDust> vicium  you could use a virtual machine if you want to toggle
<vicium> Ah that probably suits me more
<vicium> I'll google some
<ActionParsnip> vicium: virtualbox alllows you to boot true installed OSes but I've heard of data corruption. You will not be able to game wel in virtualbox
<vicium> But I could virtualbox a unix dist, yes?
<vicium> IN windows*
<vicium> Or did I misunderstand the concept of it?
<jonobonono87685> @vicium yes, you could
<ActionParsnip> vicium: sure, why not :)
<vicium> Because then playing games shouldnt be an issue
<vicium> How much of a performance sinker is it?
<ActionParsnip> vicium: depends on your hardware
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I even hear people speak of virtualbox that uses the graphic gpu cards but never seen it myself
<jonobonono87685> Btw, can 3D accelerated drivers be installed in a Windows Guest OS in VB?
<vicium> Hmm, that wouldnt give me the whole experience though hmm :D
<vicium> Do i have to repartition or could i just download a ubuntu net-isntaller and make the installer do that partitions from unallocated space?
<vicium> If i have a unclaimed 500gb one i.e
<bazhang> jonobonono87685, ask in #vbox
<viktor133> vicium, actionparsnip, just wondering, wouldn't it work better to use linux on wubi in that case?
<ActionParsnip> vicium: virtualbox installs to a file, like wubi
<vicium> okay
<jonobonono87685> bazhang Thanks, mate, didn't know there was a channel for that too :)
<elijah> Does Ubuntu have anything like Expose?
<ActionParsnip> viktor133: doesn't allow to use both OSes at the same time
<ActionParsnip> elijah: what does it do?
<viktor133> k
<wylde> vicium: when using a virtual machine both OS's are sharing the resources of the host machine, you'd want to have high end hardware to try to game in a VM
<Shakyj> hey, I have ubuntu installed and decided I wanted to try KDE. Do I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" Seemed ok but I am having 2 problems, transparent backgrounds don't work and I am getting the error "this operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided" when trying to change settings
<bazhang> elijah, putting all the windows on the desktop to choose from?
<elijah> bazhang: yes
<vicium> wylde: i7 2500ki 16gb ddr3 1600mhz ram atleast gpu is rrelevant afaik? :P
<bazhang> elijah, unity-2d does that
<vicium> Hmm. wubi looks promising
<ActionParsnip> vicium: it'll run ok :)
<steelbox> hi there!
<elijah> bazhang: Is there a default keyboard shortcut I can invoke that from?
<viktor133> does anybody use finch?
<jonobonono87685> vicium, Wubi is not very pleasing on resources
<ActionParsnip> vicium: wubi just gives a dual boot but it installs to a file which is loop mounted at boot, you will still need to reboot to switch OS
<doda1> hi, today is the realase of precize beta 1 ?
<bazhang> elijah, not sure, clicking one of the upper icons on the dock does it though
<Akls> My pc doesn't work with my wifi router( it connects, internet works for 2 seconds and then it's not working while still connected) with other wifi networks it works! And my laptop can connect to any wifi , including my own. so what wrong here?
<rio__> how can i give administrator right to new user ?
<ActionParsnip> doda1: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything precise based
<bazhang> doda1, #ubuntu+1 for that
<vicium> I could do it on my ECS but, I want a GUI because even if i learn better through ssh commands a GUI would save me of coming in here every 5 seconds
<MonkeyDust> rio__  visudo
<ActionParsnip> rio__: sudo usermod -a -G admin username
<steelbox> I would like to switch the bitrate of my wifi card from 54 to 108Mb/s but it does not work. I have no problems under windows.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: the 'admin' group is a much safer way to give users admin rights
<Trevor69420> what is a decent tool to uncompress RAR files in ubuntu?
<elijah> bazhang: That shows me all the spaces, which is great but I am looking to show all the windows inside a space, not sure if that is called expose now that I think about it
<Trevor69420> command line tool that is
<Akls> Trevor69420, unrar
<steelbox> Trevor69420: unrar ?
<L3top> !pm rio__
<Trevor69420> oh is unrar already installed in ubuntu by default
<bazhang> elijah, not sure, sounds like a compiz plugin issue
<azertyu> hi
<azertyu> "\u201c%Error reading ftp: //xxx.xx.xxx.xx/a.jpg (Connection timed out)\u201d"
<steelbox> I would like to switch the bitrate of my wifi card from 54 to 108Mb/s but it does not work. I have no problems under windows.
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: install rar unrar p7zip-full p7zip-rar unp     you can then use file roller via nautilus, or unp in cli
<bazhang> steelbox, dont repeat so quickly please
<azertyu> hi
<rio__> L3top, srry
<steelbox> bazhang: ok
<azertyu> i can't run this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/863544/
<ActionParsnip> Trevor69420: its not default, it needs installnig
<Trevor69420> oooo nice
<L3top> no worries rio__... but especially with xorg.conf you want to make sure advice anyone gives you is not wrong.
<vicium> Hmm why is wubi downloading amd64.tar.gz? :P
<L3top> so in channel is better
<vicium> cpu: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (at 3301 MHz)
<azertyu> i got this error : bad interpretor
<vicium> gah nbs didnt get it right either
<vicium> its an intel nontheless :P
<chris__> ActionParsnip, installed flashplugin-installer                  11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2  but its still choppy
<ActionParsnip> chris__: if you rerun my command, what is output?
<wylde> vicium you could always run 2 complete systems and toggle through a KVM switch :)
<vicium> Is that a monitor switch?
<elijah> Does compiz fusion come default in Ubuntu 11.10?
<vicium> with keyboard/mouse aswell*
<vicium> that actually sounds like a brilliant idea!
<wylde> vicium it shares you mouse, keyboard and display between two separate computers
<chris__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/wJtaMnf4
<azertyu> hello anyone there ?
<BertoIlarioGatti> How does one remove a PPA through the command line?
<bazhang> elijah, yes, it's called just compiz now though
<bazhang> BertoIlarioGatti, ppa-purge
<ikonia> azertyu: you can see people talking...what do you think
<azertyu> i can't run this script : http://paste.ubuntu.com/863544/
<dr_willis> !ppapurge
<bazhang> !ppa=purge
<vicium> gonna try wubi first atleast :)
<bazhang> augh
<BertoIlarioGatti> !ppapurge
<azertyu> i got bad interpretor
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dr_willis> :)
<BertoIlarioGatti> as in ppa-purge [name]?
<bazhang> BertoIlarioGatti, see above
<BertoIlarioGatti> ok thanks all
<ActionParsnip> chris__: sudo dpkg -P browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common
<ActionParsnip> chris__: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> chris__: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer
<quantumlemur> hey guys, I have a potentially bad problem.  I had just started a dist-upgrade to 12.04, and it had gotten past downloading everything, and was installing and configuring, when either I did something, or it did something, and everything disappeared
<elijah> bazhang: thanks, I am in system settings and cannot find the compiz settings.
<quantumlemur> my desktop wallpaper is still shown, and the cursor sometimes changes to a hand depending on where I am, but I can't do or see anything else that I can tell
<Trevor69420> also maybe someone has an idea of this too... i've been using my ubuntu server as my router and I want to be able to set something up that when one of my client PCs try to access facebook.com it'll then redirect them to another page that I specify... i only want it to be for one machine tho not all of them
<elijah> bazhang: My nvidia driver is installed
<bazhang> elijah, got ccsm installed?
<elijah> bazhang: probably not
<Trevor69420> is it possible to create a DNS record that only applies to one client PC without editing the DNS record on the client PC
<bazhang> elijah, compizconfig-settings-manager is the package
<quantumlemur> I was running the upgrade within guake, so if I'm able to access the contents of that from one of the text-based interfaces, I could theoretically continue it, but is there any way to do that?  or get the contents of my session back?
<chris__> ActionParsnip, partner repos have been enabled from the start. you mean install flashplugin-installer again?
<nore> hi everybody!
<ActionParsnip> chris__: no, install adobe-installer
<Metaphysicist> how do I purge old packages that I no longer need with apt-get
 * linkbuck hi all
<jatt> sudo apt-get autoremove
<nore> I removed apache2 package, but somehow I still have apache2 apachectl commands. Moreover, the system is trying launch apache during the booting. How can I fix that (I mean completely remove apache2 package)? Thanks!
<jrib> nore: remove apache*-common
<jatt> dpkg --purge remove apache*
<chris__> ActionParsnip, caonical partners are enabled but there is no adobe-installer
<FluxiFlax2023> how is there a command/service that allows me to get the time in a certain city .. I.e. if I want to know whwat the time is in NY or Berlin right now ..something like get_time_now Berlin
<vicium_> Hi. Well WIBE downloaded and installed nicely. Just 1, humorous question. How do I get back to windows? :P
<TopGear> Hi. I've got a problem with Ubuntu on my laptop...
<nore> jatt, jrib thanks. But it didn't work. It's complaining about dependencies
<bazhang> FluxiFlax2023, with a screenlet/widget
<ActionParsnip> chris__: should be. try:  apt-cache search adobe
<TopGear> In Windows, my battery runs for at least 3 hours, when not even fully charged and with Aero powered on. Ubuntu (12.04 and 11.10) runs for a maximum of 1h and 30m when the battery is fully charged. And 12.04 does have all the latest updates, same as 11.10.
<elijah> bazhang: I guess I had installed it previously. New question, is there a way to access it by right clicking on desktop or through system settings, or do I have to launch it separately?
<bazhang> elijah, the expose feature? or the ccsm settings
<bazhang> TopGear, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<Ho^Oh> I've decided to just stick with unity 2d, i just don't know what would've given me the messy buggy launcher problem, regardless of what I do, I can't resolve it, not even package downgrade.
<elijah> bazhang: the ccsm settings
<compdoc> TopGear, there seem to be some well known power save bugs
<BertoIlarioGatti> OK so when i try to install applications from the software center, it always fails because it says it can't authenticate. Is there any way to fix this? (By the way I can still install the app by typing sudo apt-get install [foo] but i have to type 'y' when prompted that apt-get can't autenticate)
<Ho^Oh> Where are all the unity configuration files that I can just delete so I can get a fresh install of Unity?
<noneio> you know when you press alt tab to switch between programs..what shows that? the WM?
<dorong> hey guys
<elijah> bazhang: Btw, I found the expose equivalent and the default keyboard binding is shift+alt+up!!! Awesome!
<dorong> I'm trying to understand what do I need to to create a RAID10 array for mongodb.
<chris__> ActionParsnip, no package of thatg name: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=adobe-installer&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<dorong> I've created the array itself (mdadm --create....)
<nore> jatt, jrib: thanks again guys. I managed to completely remove by removing its dependencies
<ikonia> dorong: so what is the question then ?
 * linkbuck http://ef741e91.linkbucks.com Welcome
<ranjan> ubuntu 10.04 firefox java plugin crashing, Any workaround?
<dorong> but I'm not sure if I should create a physical volumoe above it (pvcreate) and than a volume group (vgcreate) and than a logical volume (lvcreate) or just treat the /dev/md0 as my volume and that's it
<hardyman> hallooooo............
<dorong> here is a more detailed explanation for what I'm talking about -
<dorong> http://serverfault.com/questions/365247/what-ways-do-i-have-to-create-a-raid10-array-using-ebs-on-amazon
<Mike9863> HDMI audio output is not working for me. Can anyone help?
<SubNormal> if I have IP 192.168.111.100 wont I be able to ping 192.168.112.1?
<L3top> Mike9863: what is your hardware/Ubuntu version
<elijah> Just want to say that Ubuntu is getting to be very kick ass as of when I first installed it at 7.04. Really looking forward to 12.04!
<Mike9863> L3top: I'm running Ubuntu 11.10. Are you asking about my speaker hardware? I'm not sure how I can find information on the specs, but my laptop is an HP Pavilion dv6.
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: how did you install java?
<dorong> ikonia, any advice ?
<L3top> Your video hardware
<ActionParsnip> chris__: not sure the packages site lists partner repo tbh.
<compdoc> elijah, it keeps getting better in some ways
<ranjan> ActionParsnip: from ubuntu repositoruy
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: its not packaged anymore
<ikonia> dorong: it's up to you, you can just use the raw meta device, or you can put LVM on top of it
<ranjan> ActionParsnip: but, why firefox crashes
<BertoIlarioGatti> Reposting because no answer (even a bug number would help) → When i try to install applications from the software center, it always fails because it says it can't authenticate. Is there any way to fix this? (By the way I can still install the app by typing sudo apt-get install [foo] but i have to type 'y' when prompted that apt-get can't autenticate)
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: not sure, how exactly did you install java?
<dorong> ikonia, can you please elaborate about the cons/pros for each of them ?
<ActionParsnip> BertoIlarioGatti: can you use http://pastie.org  to give the output of:  sudo apt-get update    close software centre etc first
<ikonia> dorong: lvm is more flexible if you want to change sizings, but it also has an admin overhead, that's it
<dorong> ikonia, did you had any experience with using mongodb on such a volume ?
<ranjan> ActionParsnip: using sudo apt-get install sun-jdk
<ranjan> ActionParsnip: dont remember the name
<ikonia> dorong: I've used many applications on raw devices or lvm, never mongodb though
<ranjan> ActionParsnip: of the package
<MonkeyDust> ranjan  use open-jdk, not sun-jdk
<ranjan> MonkeyDust: ok thank you :) let me try. now leaving
<N3M35I5_> hey, can anyone help me? i want to get an email when a user ssh's into my server and a full log on ssh activitys. can this be done? ive been googling for ages and found nothing, thanks
<ikonia> N3M35I5_: seems massive overkill, but you can script that sure
<SubNormal> question, if I have IP 192.168.111.100 wont I be able to ping 192.168.112.1?
<bcuraboy> hi erveryone.how can i share my 3g connection on ubuntu 11.10 to my Sony Xperia?
<ikonia> SubNormal: try ##networking
<BertoIlarioGatti> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/3497150
<dorong> ikonia, ok thanks you. last thing - if I do decide to use lvm on top of it, are all of the commands I wrote required (first "pvcreate /dev/md0" than "vgcreate -s 64M mongodb_vg /dev/md0" than "lvcreate -l $num_extents -nmongodb_lv mongodb_vg") ?
<ActionParsnip> N3M35I5_: you could make a script to check /var/log/auth.log   and when it sees someone log in, send you a mail
<enzotib> you can usually change terminal window title with echo -ne "\033]0;New Title\007" (provided PS1 do not change it back): where is this documented?
<N3M35I5_> ikonia, its just i have a few people sshing on my box and i want to keep an eye on ehat there doing. Any idea where ican find a script?
<vicium> Now I forgot the tar flagz for folder again.. wasnt it xcvf?
<SubNormal> ikonia: ok thanks
<chris__> ActionParsnip, strange, I have this line in mt sources.list: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<N3M35I5_> ActionParsnip: i want to see what commands there running via ssh too, then when they log out, recieve the log
<ikonia> dorong: yes you will need those commands, and you'll need to put a file system on the logical volume
<ikonia> N3M35I5_: write one, should be quite simple
<ikonia> N3M35I5_: multiple options,
<dorong> ikonia, ok thank you very much for the help
<ikonia> dorong: welcome
<N3M35I5_> ikonia, i can write scripts, wanna help ? :D
<ActionParsnip> BertoIlarioGatti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/863593/
<elijah> What are the differences between the Nvidia drivers? I see version current, version current post release and recommended etc.
<N3M35I5_> ikonia: ive tried commands in .profile but still no joy
<tyzier> does anyone know how to get smartmon deamon to print to a custom defined logfile?
<ActionParsnip> chris__: does it have a hash at the start of the line? Did you run:  sudo apt-get update
<bcuraboy> hi erveryone.how can i share my 3g connection on ubuntu 11.10 to my Sony Xperia?
<ActionParsnip> N3M35I5_: you'll need to read their ~/.bash_history file, after they connect you will need to have an app copying their history file changes to another file and so on. Sounds messy. There may be an app that already does it but I'm not sure
<cath> hi everyone
<N3M35I5_> is there not a command i could put in .bash_profile to start logging and then email on exit?
<Zal> N3M35I5_, keep in mind that a savvy user can still hide their activity from you. If you don't trust them, don't give them a shell.
<Mike9863> HDMI audio output is not working for me. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> N3M35I5_: i guess you could put stuff in there.
<dorong> ikonia, sorry for the bombardment, but I've setup the array on /dev/md0, and after a restart it got renamed to /dev/md127. any idea why ?
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: is it selected as the output ni sound options and is it unmuted and cranked in alsamixer
<Zal> N3M35I5_, .bash_profile can be used to run commands when the shell starts, .bash_logout when it exits.
<N3M35I5_> script -f -q /tmp/session-$USER-$CURDATE-$RAND.log
<N3M35I5_> for EMAIL in $EMAILS; do
<N3M35I5_>     cat "/tmp/session-$USER-$CURDATE-$RAND.log" | mail -s "SSH session transcri$
<N3M35I5_> done
<FloodBot1> N3M35I5_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N3M35I5_> somethinglike that?
<MonkeyDust> bcuraboy  i don't use 3G myself, but maybe this link is useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing
<xsl> .bash_profile ? aint .bashrc ?
<xsl> or .profile
<bcuraboy> let's take a look
<N3M35I5_> yeah its .profile on mine, just saying .bash_profile so people know what im talking about
<AlessandroLable> oi tem algum Brasileiro On ?
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Yes
<Zal> xsl, Bash reads any one of those, depending on circumstances.
<MonkeyDust> !br| AlessandroLable
<ubottu> AlessandroLable: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Actually, I just selected the HDMI soundcard in alsamixer and it's showing me one option for S/PDIF which is at 00 and cannot be adjusted. Any ideas?
<G__81> i want to install citrix receiver in Ubuntu 11.10 Its actually Xubuntu but when i install it i get lot of unmet dependencies. I follow the following link
<G__81> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<elijah> Can someone help me add a folder to Ubuntu One?
<G__81> can some one help me with this please?
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: does the system have a make and model?
<bcuraboy> MonkeyDust, i've read the link,but there's nothing about sharing
<elijah> I would think that in cloud folders I just right click and add folder but no go
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<chris__> could someone tell me where do I find the package adobe-installer?
<elijah> When I right click on a folder, go to Ubuntu One and then synchronize nothing happens
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=75ad5d867f82d5c5cfdeefddea7d6cacd14fcd6e
<MonkeyDust> bcuraboy  can't find anything relevant
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: keep hold of that URL. I'm no good at sound stuff but somebody else may be able to use that data
<bcuraboy> hmmm i'll search a little more
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Okay thanks
<G__81> can some one here help me out on how to resolve the errors ?
<elijah> Is there a way to have the desktop background fade between instead of the harsh change?
<ro_70s> how do I unpause a printer?
<ro_70s> hello?
<MonkeyDust> G__81  the channel #citrix is open
<ro_70s> weird there are always people here normally
<expelibamboos> ro_70s can you clarify, please?
<MonkeyDust> ro_70s  world wide community, the earth never sleeps :)
<ro_70s> @ expelibamboos -- yea. the priunter wont print. it is lsited as paused
<ro_70s> @ expelibamboos - how do I unpause it
<elijah> Is there a keyboard shortcut to launch a new nautilus window?
<ro_70s> @monkeydust - seems to be a display error on my computer's part :) thought no wone was here at first
<expelibamboos> ro_70 What printer is that and which Ubuntu version?
<LukeNukem> how can i install libsub-1.0
<elijah> I want to change a default binding preferably and not make a new one but I need to know what it is called. Launch new nautilus window?
<ro_70s> @ expelibamboosit is an HP OfficeJet ... but I doubt the specific version matters? It is 11.10 ubuntu
<ro_70s> @ expelibamboos officejet pro 8500a plus
<Combatjuan> Howdy. Not sure where to ask this. Not sure where to ask this.  From my ubuntu box, if I do 'ping data' I get the ip address 10.0.0.5.  If I instead do 'ping \\data' I get 10.0.0.10.  What do those leading backslashes mean?
<Mike9863> Can anyone help me get my audio hdmi output to work? Here is my hardware information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=75ad5d867f82d5c5cfdeefddea7d6cacd14fcd6e
<Combatjuan> I suspect that '\\data' is a windows share.  But I would expect ping to either ignore the backslashes and also give me '10.0.0.5' or to raise an error about that being a malformed hostname.
<ro_70s> @ expelibamboos - shouldnt there be a pause/unpause generic option somehwere,m regardless of specific printer ?
<LukeNukem> how can i install libsub?
<philinux> ro_70s: go here in firefox http://localhost:631/printers/
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  apt-get install libsub, no?
<expelibamboos> ro_70s depends on CUPS version, tbh, i'm not using Ocelot atm
<LukeNukem> also
<LukeNukem> i need to add a rule to udev
<LukeNukem> which file do i need to edit?
<domenik> !ciao
<ro_70s> @ philinux wow that's neat. so it says "Officejet_Pro_8500_A910	HP OfficeJet Pro 8500A Plus		HP Officejet Pro 8500 a910 hpijs, 3.11.7	En pausa - "Paused""
<domenik> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<expelibamboos> ro_70s can you restart it?
<AlessandroLable_> alguem podeme dizer como ir para o servidor Brasileiro da Ubuntu,  ?
<Pici> !br | AlessandroLable_
<ubottu> AlessandroLable_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<AlessandroLable_> vlw
<LukeNukem> MonkeyDust, unable to locate package
<AlessandroLable_> #ubuntu-br
<ro_70s> @ AlessandroLable_ hay un version especifica br?
<bastidrazor> LukeNukem: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsub&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<elijah> nevermind, got it, was called home folder under launcher
<philinux> ro_70s: click on the printer then on maintenance and choose resume
<AlessandroLable_> si
<LukeNukem> how can i add a new rule to udev?
<ro_70s> @ philinux thank you :)
<philinux> ro_70s: bookmark that link
<ro_70s> yea good idea
<LukeNukem> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", SYSFS{idProduct}=="*", MODE="0777"
<LukeNukem> i need to add that rule
<LukeNukem> how?
<expelibamboos> philinux: thanks, didn't know that
<theadmin> LukeNukem: echo 'SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", SYSFS{idProduct}=="*", MODE="0777"' | sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/your_rule
<b0ot> I currently am dual booting ubuntu 10.10
<b0ot> and 10.04
<b0ot> I want to reinstall 10.04
<b0ot> over the current 10.04 ... how do I do that with the advance partitioning in the install?
<bosong> when 12.04 comes out do i just run apt-get upgrade ? im on 11.10
<theadmin> bosong: You run "do-release-upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: if you can wait il April, precise will be out and is also LTS :)
<ActionParsnip> bosong: it will be offered to you
<b0ot> I hate unity
<LukeNukem> theadmin, oh shit, gedit the cd rules and added it in using text editor
<LukeNukem> :|
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: you don't have to use unity
<mnk0> b0ot: unity is a work in progress
<mnk0> we need the communnity support
<mnk0> it'll be getting better and better
<b0ot> most of my experiments have been in 10.04, so I would like to keep working in it until it runs out of support
<philinux> b0ot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1928350&highlight=classic
<mnk0> not happy with 11.x ?
<b0ot> I still strongly prefer 10.04
<mnk0> i stick with xbuntu
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: you can install xubuntu and it will look and feel like gnome2
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: lucid will eventually be eol :)
<mnk0> or just apt-get install xfce4
<LukeNukem> i did this
<LukeNukem> marshall@DisasterProne:~$ echo 'SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", SYSFS{idProduct}=="*", MODE="0777"' | sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/flashtool
<LukeNukem> is that fine
<Iarfen> Hi!!
<philinux> b0ot: 10.04 got support till April 2013 (Desktop)
<b0ot> is the next LTS 3 or 5 year support
<philinux> b0ot: 5
<b0ot> nice
<MonkeyDust> b0ot  OT: ubuntu 11.10 classic (no effects) looks very much like 10.04
<philinux> b0ot: unity in 12.04 is very customisable with myunity 3.0 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/myunity-30-released-with-new-gui.html
<bosong> can i still run gnome-classic in 12.04 ?
<subz3r0> unity is just a piece of .... :)
<philinux> bosong: Yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1928350&highlight=classic
<ActionParsnip> bosong: no but you can jig the desktop to be similar. I'd just install xfce4
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: runs ok here
<philinux> subz3r0: unity is just a DE and there are others out there like xfce
<ActionParsnip> philinux: unity isn't a DE
<subz3r0> xfce != gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> philinux: unity is a shell for the gnome de
<subz3r0> the feel and look may be equal, but i dont like it
<aplantier_> hello all
<bosong> i dont like unity either ;)
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: sure, but it acts the same, with the menus and the 2 panel approach. xfce is also built on gtk, just like gnome
<subz3r0> i know :)
<Zal> what command-line tool should I be using to check if a package is installed? I'm reading "man apt-get" but am not seeing the option there.
<thelodger> Ara lads, sure it's all binary underneath. Can't we all just get along?!
<MonkeyDust> and: alacarte!!!
<b0ot> Is ubuntu going to be able to run on ras pi?
<thelodger> :)
<subz3r0> atm im happy with my gnome shell. i like the way how it looks
<subz3r0> and i feel very comfortable in using it
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: sure, its just an ARM CPU...
<b0ot> wasn't sure if it would have the horsepower to handle it
<MonkeyDust> Zal  apt-cache policy
<philinux> ActionParsnip: I think i prefer the term interface lol
<Zal> MonkeyDust, thanks
<subz3r0> philinux, :D
<ActionParsnip> philinux: same difference
<philinux> ActionParsnip: gnome-session-fallback is in 12.04
<Zal> What is the name of the package that contains mod_ssl ?
<mnk0> apt-cache search ssl
<MonkeyDust> Zal  try apt-cache search mod_ssl
<ActionParsnip> dpkg -S mod_ssl
<Zal> great, thanks guys
<DarsVaeda> how do I set processor speed in ubuntu unity 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> philinux: i read somewhere it disables stuff, like safemode in windows
<tobyink> Have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 over an old broken 10.04 install. (Completely over it; i.e. reformatting.)
<philinux> ActionParsnip: Ok I've not seen that.
<bastidrazor> DarsVaeda: cpufrequtils package and cpufreq-set and cpufreq-info
<DarsVaeda> thanks
<tobyink> Seems to have mostly gone well, but my mouse cursor is now almost invisible. Looks like two very faint lines at a right angle.
<Whiskey> anyone knows where the login screens are savved on the system?
<tobyink> This is just the "normal" cursor affected - when dragging a window, the cursor is visible; when hovering over a test box, it is visible.
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: do you mean the background?
<philinux> ActionParsnip: this threads been going a while now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1928350
<Whiskey> no
<Whiskey> the login screen
<Whiskey> where you pick username and session
<Mike9863> Can anyone help me get my audio hdmi output to work? Here is my hardware information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=75ad5d867f82d5c5cfdeefddea7d6cacd14fcd6e
<Whiskey> like
<Whiskey> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/5634/screenshot8a.png
<Whiskey> the login screen
<vicium> Hi. I am having trouble "NOT" mirroring my displays, I Just want to extend one of them. But upon placing them in a logical fashion, it says "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested 3840, 1080, minumum 320,200, maximum 1920, 1920
<vicium> So well yes, obviously I see maximum is 1920, 1920, but why. I want one of the screens to be assigned as a workplace
<dch4pm4n> Would this be the correct channel to ask a specific question dealing with Ubuntu AMIs for Amazon EC2?
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: thats Mint. Are you using mint?
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> but its same as ubuntu anyways
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: it's not, it's mint
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Whiskey> lol
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey  mint is a different ditro
<MonkeyDust> s*
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> it is
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: mint has its own forum and own support channels, not here
<Whiskey> when i search i find user/share/theme
<Whiskey> but i don´t find the theme in there
<vicium> Is it possible to assign a monitor to a specific workspace+ or extend the desktop to it?
<expelibamboos> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOLOOL
<ActionParsnip> Whiskey: mint isn't supported here
<bastidrazor> my trollface ;D
<Wkurtz> Greetings all: I have a quick question. Have a problem with the buttons of the windows and I'm tired of trying to fix it. How can I restore all settings of Gnome?
<MonkeyDust> Wkurtz  unity-reset ?
<Wkurtz> simple as that? Thank you!
<phpN00b> where are gnome shell extensions stored?
<wylde> vicium, are you using proprietary video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Wkurtz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<vicium> Not sure what that menas wylde, but no. I downloaded the reccomended ATIAMD drivers that was suggested to me.
<Wkurtz> ActionParsnip: Oneiric
<vicium> So its GPU related? (since its limited at 1920x1920) which it shouldnt
<wylde> vicium, ahh ok. I'm running dual monitors here but I've set them up using the most up-to-date nvidia driver from their website, using twinview
<ActionParsnip> Wkurtz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70572/reset-unity-and-gnome-to-default-values
<phpN00b> is tehr a photoshop and illustrator alternative for Ubuntu?
<Wkurtz> thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> phpN00b: gimp
<Wkurtz> and have a nice day :)
<Pecker> phpN00b: GIMP and Inkscape
<dch4pm4n> Can someone suggest the latest Amazon Ubuntu AMI that support FUSE and mounting remote directories with SSHFS? I currently have ebs/ubuntu-images/ubuntu-maverick-10.10-amd64-server-20101007.1 (ami-548c783d) which does not have/support FUSE.
<Whiskey> lol
<Whiskey> found source of the theme after 2h searching :D
<Whiskey> so now idon´t need to find it myself just install it :D
<vicium> Trying the proprieatry drivers now wylde, looks promising :)
<wylde> yeah, you tend to have a fair number more configuration options that way vicium
<phpN00b> I can't add a folder to my favorites in Nautilus :(
<ActionParsnip> phpN00b: should be able to just drag it
<Pecker> does anyone hav ekeyboard and mouse freeze issues with 10.04 on certain computers?
<phpN00b> ActionParsnip, can't :(
<ActionParsnip> phpN00b: or go into the folder and click bookmarks at the top
<phpN00b> ActionParsnip, that worked
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: do they freeze with other keyboards?
<ActionParsnip> phpN00b: sweet
<phpN00b> ActionParsnip, can I hide the list "computer" in nautilus?
<wunnle> hello. why drag and drop apps not working on ubuntu? is it about the "whitelist" thing? :/
<acidrain> yay. my onboard etho card has held a wired connection for 2 days now!
<m3asmi> I cant install   python-xmlbase :(
<acidrain> <3 @ ubuntu
<Pecker> ActionParsnip: its not a keyboard hardware issue that i find, although will have to try that... same keyboard works fine on another 10.04 machine,its a newer corei5 that hates it
<VictorCL> how can  iapt-get safari browser?
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: is the ram healthy?
<MonkeyDust> acidrain  wired is more stable and faster than wireless
<Pecker> ActionParsnip: yeah, runs win7 and 9.10 just fine. even threw in new ram when the old sticks hated me
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL  if it's not in the repos, you cannot apt-get it
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: safari is proprietary so you will need wine
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: maybe its a bug  with the new kernel. I would test the ram just in case
<Pecker> yeah
<chris__> ActionParsnip, where do I find the adobe-installer deb, I'll download it manually
<philinux> VictorCL: If you want safari you'll have to do some work. http://techhamlet.com/2011/02/safari-on-ubuntu/
<VictorCL> bah
<VictorCL> let it be xD
<ActionParsnip> chris__: not sure, you could always grab the tar.gz from the adobe site and throw the plugin file into your browsers plugins folder
<xhero35> hi, I'm looking for some kind of tool what can do unwrap in text file. Any ideas?
<philinux> VictorCL: Good choice IMHO
<j0n4> hola buenos dias
<Pici> xhero35: What do you mean by 'unwrap'?
<xhero35> for example: text
<xhero35> like this
<dch4pm4n> Can someone suggest the latest Amazon Ubuntu AMI that support FUSE and mounting remote directories with SSHFS? I currently have ebs/ubuntu-images/ubuntu-maverick-10.10-amd64-server-20101007.1 (ami-548c783d) which does not have/support FUSE.
<L3top> !info flashplugin-installer chris__
<ubottu> 'chris__' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<xhero35> i want to have: for example text like this
<L3top> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Pecker> ActionParsnip: runing memtest86 now...
<xhero35> unwrap lines
<vicium> Is the amd prioprietry driver .run script supposed to take like an hour to complete? o_O
<vicium> It's loading it in gedit
<chris__> ubottu, what is not a valid distribution?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pleiades> hahahaha..
<L3top> chris__: that was me
<xhero35> Pici: up
<L3top> I was trying to direct the flashplugin-installer info to you
<pleiades> whatsapower meeting..
<L3top> it doesnt work that way
<L3top> sorry
<chris__> oh
<bill2012> i managed to get my inspiron 3800 upgraded to dapper (it was hoary).  it doesn' believe that i have a floppy.  oddly enough, i *can* mount the floppy--using /dev/hdc! but i can't format floppies that way.  i need to format. any ideas?
<Pici> xhero35: you could use tr to delete all the newlines.  cat filename | tr -d "\n" > newfile
<pleiades> the dog out and was like "go to my gf, let her get a lot at once but the iplayer.. let's just settle down nah..
<Pecker> dapper? that old? try a live cd of a newer vresion, ike lucid?
<bill2012> no cd!
<new3432> I am setting up 10 computers in a lab to print to an IPP printer. My question is this, if i don't care about restricting how/when people can print, what is the win of making the clients use a cups printer on ubuntu server (and having ubuntu submit the jobs) as opposed to simply attaching them to the IPP printer url directly?
<xhero35> Pici: thx for this but my file has sometimes "-" at the end od some lines.. It sorts part of my problem only
<xhero35> *of
<Pecker> bill2012: live usb?
<bill2012> i have a usb b ut nothing to attach to it besides a memory stick
<bill2012> can't boot from it though
<Pecker> dang... must have really old machine
<bill2012> yeah
<macmartine> I'm trying to setup dovecot and all docs say to change 'mail_location'  in dovecot.conf but it's not in there. has it moved?
<chris__> ok so I installed adobe flash with the flashplugin installed but full screen wids are very choppy on my amd fusion apu. is there a way to help this with the free drivers
<bill2012> i just need to format some floppies so i can make boot media.  then i upgrade to latest.
<Pecker> with that old a machine..i wouldnt upgrade past 10.10, id stick with upgrading to 10.04
<Pici> xhero35: hows this: cat filename | tr "\n" " " | sed 's/- //g' > newfile
<L3top> chris__: I believe you are going to have to install the fglrx driver. What was your problem with that again?
<chris__> L3top, that breaks suspend to ram on my aspire 4250
<chris__> and has a watermark o the screen
<bill2012> i'll keep that in mind
<L3top> so you are using the radeon driver?
<xhero35> Pici: Thx.. I will analize and check it :)
<chris__> L3top, yes the name of the module is radeon
<AlessandroLable> alguem brasileiro que possa me ajudar ?
<AlessandroLable> tava no canal ubuntu-br mas infelizmente ninguem ta respondendo mt =x
<AlessandroLable> pessoal deve tarocupado sei la
<chris__> L3top, not sure where to find the X11 config file since they changed it
<AlessandroLable> alguem pode dar um help aqui ?
<Pici> AlessandroLable: /join #ubuntu-br
<vicium_> How do I connect to another IP via SSH in a terminal opened in my ubuntu gui?
<AlessandroLable> desculpa "Pici" mas ja tentei infelizmente nao tao me respondendo la
<AlessandroLable> algum Brasileiro pode me ajudar ? alguem on ai ?
<MonkeyDust> !br| AlessandroLable
<ubottu> AlessandroLable: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<phpN00b> can gnome3/nautilus do pdf previews?
<L3top> chris__: /etc/X11 does not contain an xorg.conf correct?
<AlessandroLable> -.-'
<Pici> AlessandroLable: #ubuntu  por Ingles. #ubuntu-br por português.
<LukeNukem> um
<AlessandroLable> Pici are u a user ?
<chris__> L3top, it does but it barely contains anything
<Pecker> vicium_: ssh 1.2.3.4
<LukeNukem> how to create a rules files once more please tell me
<vicium_> Pic is a muppet :)
<_Marcus> AlessandroLable: Este é um canal Inglês, você deve falar Inglês. Veja # ubuntu-br
<AlessandroLable> ow ok
<Pici> vicium_: only sometimes.
<AlessandroLable> sry but i
<vicium_> Thank you Pecker btw
<AlessandroLable> wait
<vicium_> Ofcourse when I think about it.. tried connect but no :d
<Pici> AlessandroLable: If you can ask in english, you can stay here.
<MonkeyDust> and ubottu is very intelligent lady
<MonkeyDust> a
<Duality> hi
<L3top> chris__: if that is the case try: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup; sudo xorg --configure; cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Marcus> Hello, Duality
<AlessandroLable> sorry, but I'm not getting the necessary help to solve my problems in the Brazilian channel of ubuntu
<_Marcus> AlessandroLable: If you can ask in English, ask here.
<Duality> i got clicking in flash video's in the sound, but only when the video is uncovered when i put a random window over it the clicking stops any one got any ideas?
<Pecker> vicium_: ssh will attempt connecting with username as your current user, if the user you want to connect as doesnt match your system username, do ssh 1.2.3.4 -l username
<AlessandroLable> I'm having problems with permissions on my ubuntu, I use the version 10.11
<Pecker> 10.11? lol that doesnt exist
<Pecker> you mean 11.10?
<AlessandroLable> sry its 11.10
<AlessandroLable> yeah
<AlessandroLable> -.-'
<Pecker> what you trying to do
<AlessandroLable> access my hd
<Pecker> that bad
<L3top> vicium_: or ssh user@1.1.1.1
<_Marcus> AlessandroLable: What file?
<_Marcus> AlessandroLable: Is it outside your home directory?
<Pecker> wher is the file located
<AlessandroLable> i dont know why the system dont let me open it
<_Marcus> AlessandroLable: Is it outside your home directory?
<AlessandroLable> no
<MonkeyDust> AlessandroLable  everyting outside /home needs sudo
<MonkeyDust> h
<dorong> guys, I've setup a RAID10 array on /dev/md0, and before using lvm to create a volume (or using it without lvm) I restarted the machine. after the restart the device changed from /dev/md0 to /dev/md127. any idea why could this happen ?
<_Marcus> AlessandroLable: What is the location of the file? The exact path please
<AlessandroLable> the system does not let me open the hardrive
<AlessandroLable> but until 2 days ago
<AlessandroLable> was fine
<Duality> bye going afk something happend over here :)
<vicium_> So i've got a .jar file (minecraft.jar) to be exact. I made a .sh script. And to run the game I have #!/bin/sh         screen java -Xincgc -Xmx3072m -jar minecraft.jar
<vicium_> The parameters I use feel incorrect
<AlessandroLable> up to two days behind I could use my two hd
<_Marcus> vicium_: Are they the parameters that they tell you to use on Minecraft's website?
<AlessandroLable> but yesterday the computer started giving me a message that the device could not be mounted
<Pecker> vicium_: add -S it after screen
<Pecker> eg screen -S java
<Pecker> er
<vicium_> _Marcus: No, its actually for the server script I have, I copied them. Because I know it allows for more memory usage
<chris__> this fusion apu is a nightmare
<Pecker> screen -S mc java cmd
<u77> hello, I have a python script (added to Startup Applications) that mounts a drive in server with sshFS
<Pecker> id look at my start sctipr but i cant get in server..dang net
<Pecker> script*
<u77> the strange thing is that it doesn't mount in the first time, but mounts after I have rebooted
<MonkeyDust> u77  and did you reboot?
<u77> yes
<vicium_> Pecker, adding the screen -S messes up the file, it wont boot
<vicium_> It did before*
<Pecker> dang
<Pecker> ok then
<vicium_> Maybe screen is not really needed since im launching it via my ubuntu GUI anyway?
<vicium_> No need for the java log in the background
<u77> I don't understand, why the script doesn't work in the first bootup
<Pecker> vicium_: dont use screen?t hen dont press close button then lol
<vicium_> Oh what happens then? :P
<Nilly> Hi, I am 100% new to linux...  (o:  I am looking for advice on the how to partition up a dual boot system best and what file systems to use.    So obviously win on the primary as NTFS then an extended parition with various linux logical partitions inside.  Is there a good strategy for partitioning up linux and if I want to share files with windows, how do I do this?
<_Marcus> Pecker: I think he is running this without a GUI, seeing how he wants to use Screen.
<Pecker> if you run inside the gui with nos creen, if you press close button it will close seesion..whihc will close mc server
<_Marcus> Pecker: I think he is running this without a GUI, seeing how he wants to use Screen.
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: what format is the drive ntfs or extx
<vicium_> I used to run it without GUI on a Elastic cloud server, just got wubi wibu? for my homestation so trying it out
<L3top> chris__: ???
<LukeNukem> How can i delete files using ubuntu
<Pecker> Nilly: id do 4 types of partitions. NTFS for windows, ext4 for linux, swap drive for linux, and a FAT32 parition for sjaring files
<chris__> L3top, I need to stop the x server to run Xorg -configure
<wylde> u77 I've found loading my sshfs mounts in /etc/fstab as removable drives easier
<vicium_> Because now without screen I can just click the corner 'X' and it closes as far as I can tell atleast :)
<t_rakowski> Anyone knows how to install php4 with apache2.2 on ubuntu ?
<azertyu> i just reboot my reboot my server i got this error
<azertyu> on the ubuntu boot screen
<t_rakowski> I've managed to compile php4 but it segfaults when I start apache
<L3top> what?
<L3top> could be... one second.
<Pecker> _Marcus: i think the gui he is referecing is what yuo get withh Applications->terminal
<azertyu> the disk drive /tmp not yet ready or not present
<AlessandroLable> forever2432 the system hd = ext4 the files hd is ntfs
<LukeNukem> L3top, can you tell me how to add a rule
<azertyu> i can't understand
<azertyu> what i have to do ?
<forever2432>  AlessandroLable:ok 1 sec
<AlessandroLable> ok
<Nilly> Pecker: [NTFS Primary] [{Ext4 Linux OS}{Fat32 sjaring}{swap}]    Also I have a 2nd HDD, so I might ut the "sjaring" files on there.      What does sjaring mean exactly?
<L3top> I am not sure what you want LukeNukem...
<LukeNukem> i want to create a new file in etc/udev/rules.d
<LukeNukem> and add new rules
<azertyu> hi
<azertyu> the disk drive /tmp not yet ready or not present
<vicium_> Also. To enhance my experience in this channel. Anyone reccomend a good IRC client with a GUI? Currently using irssi in terminal.
<georgieee> does anyone know how to look up command of apps which are on the gnome 3 favorite bar?
<azertyu> what i have to do ?
<AlessandroLable> but the system also does not let me mount the DVD drive
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vicium_> Kinda hard to keep track with the SERIOUS userspam :P
<AlessandroLable> nenhum BR mesmo nao xD?
<Nilly> vicium_: no kidding
<L3top> I have never created rules, only changed them. I am probably not the best person to ask LukeNukem
<wylde> vicium_, using x-chat here
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: run: sudo fdisk -l in console to see if the drive is present
<L3top> chris__: you can ctrl alt f2 , then service gdm stop
<AlessandroLable> ok
<AlessandroLable> 1 sec
<L3top> then run.
<L3top> I think
<xhero35> Pici: Thank you! It's works and It was exactly what I want.
<Pici> xhero35: great :)
<thelodger> vicium_: Pidgin is what I use
<L3top> I dont recall ever having done that, but... I usually run in a very different x environment without a desktop manager
<Nilly> Pecker:  lol sjaring ='s sharing.   My typo vision sucks.  lol
<AlessandroLable> ok i can see both
<AlessandroLable> the ntfs and the ext4 drivers
<AlessandroLable> and seens normal here
<LukeNukem> how to rename files?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: is the ntfs on sda?
<LukeNukem> using termianl
<Pici> LukeNukem: mv oldfilename newfilename
<jwmto> hello
<AlessandroLable> nops SDB
<Pecker> Nilly: my typing sucks..yeah
<nagarjuna> LukeNukem: mv  sourcefilename  destinationfilename
<AlessandroLable> yeah the ntfs is sdb
<jwmto> I have a IMAC running 11.10 but I can't run gnome 3 because my video driver is not up to snuff.  the normal "additional drivers" update facility is not working for me.  Can anyone advise?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: try sudo mkdir /media/drive2
<AlessandroLable> but i dont realy know what that mean xD
<AlessandroLable> .... nothing hapens
<sm0kie> hey guys, how can i add a text message after a user SSH to my server?
<sm0kie> whats it called so atleast i can google it mayb?
<georgieee> How do I see which commands my Gnome 3 bar uses to open apps???
<forever2432>  AlessandroLable: then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o “rw+x” eg./dev/sdb1 /media/drive1
<AlessandroLable> pl
<AlessandroLable> ok
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o “rw+x” /dev/sdb1 /media/drive1
<AlessandroLable> 1 sec, that works here
<jwmto> bumping my question: I have a IMAC running 11.10 but I can't run gnome 3 because my video driver is not up to snuff.  the normal "additional drivers" update facility is not working for me.  Can anyone advise?
<AlessandroLable> ow sht =x
<AlessandroLable> that msg isnt good =x
<AlessandroLable> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume 'eg./dev/sdb1
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: ok then sudo mount -t ntfs -o 777 /dev/sdb1 /media/drive1
<AlessandroLable> humm... nothing again
<phpN00b> what kernel version is ubuntu 12.04 going to ship with?
<LukeNukem> nagarjuna, i need to rename a file in etc/udev/rules.d
<LukeNukem> how to?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable:but no error?
<AlessandroLable> nops, anything at all
<AlessandroLable> =x
<geirha> LukeNukem: cd /etc/udev/rules.d && sudo mv oldfilename newfilename
<sandy_> hola
<vicium_> Should I get alien to convert a .rpm file to a package?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: cool then navigate to /media folder with file manager
<vicium_> (installing x-chat)
<AlessandroLable> o.o'
<Pici> vicium_: x-chat is in the repositories.
<AlessandroLable> what did u doooooo man ?
<AlessandroLable> its working know =x
<AlessandroLable> what happens ?
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<vicium_> Aha, I tried apt-get install x-chat
<AlessandroLable> after that donst work but its open now o.o'
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: we created a new folder in /media called drive1 and mounted your drive to it
<Pici> vicium_: As ActionParsnip showed above, the package name is 'xchat'
<AlessandroLable> humm
<vicium_> dashes bad!
<vicium_> Yeah i got it, thanks :)
<AlessandroLable> i dont really understand that but thanks xD
<AlessandroLable> seriously xD
<jwmto> no one with video driver update advice?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: now sudo chmod -R 777 /media/drive1
<Pecker> jwmto: id help but i dont use macs
<jwmto> Thanks Pecker, at least I know I'm heard
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: to give full access to your files
<Vicium> Ok, here we go
<Vicium> Yeah, 500% increase in visibility :)
<AlessandroLable> ok 1 sec
<jwmto> outta here
<forever2432> ok
<Vicium> So is my amd-driver-installer-12 blabla for linux really supposed to be opened with gedit? And its been loading for 30 minutes now :P
<Vicium> It's a .run file.
<wylde> Vicium, no
<macmartine> Where does this go in Dovecot 2.0.13? https://gist.github.com/1951449
<chris__> if you think flash should burn in hell then append &html5=True to the end of the URL for the youtube video you want to watch
<wylde> is the executable bit set on the file?
<Vicium> let me check
<AlessandroLable> .... forever
<AlessandroLable> this comand inst doing anything =x ?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable:but your HD led was on for a while?
<AlessandroLable> yeah i guess
<Vicium> wylde, How do I check that? I'm looking at the files properties atm. It lists gedit as default applicaiton to launch its fyletype though
<Vicium> "Execute, Allow exceuting as a program"
<wylde> Vicium, that's odd... I suppose you could just chmod +x filename anyway to be sure
<forever2432> AlessandroLable:cool then if you navigate to /media/drive1 you should have full access to all your files
<AlessandroLable> humm understand
<AlessandroLable> when i reset the pc
<AlessandroLable> wil be good ?
<Pici> !ot > chris__
<ubottu> chris__, please see my private message
<AlessandroLable> will continue working?
<eeepc> heyyy
<nathaneltitane> hey guys
<wylde> Vicium, and I'm sure you'll need to sudo ./driverfile.run
<nathaneltitane> anyone know if davfs can be made any faster when accessing the contents?
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: yes it should be good for a restart coz any access trouble that it had is gone now
<Vicium> It worked when I checked the box allow to run as excetuable
<AlessandroLable> dude, seriously, thank you, I'm new to ubuntu, but I thought this problem would make me lose the files, thank you, even
<AlessandroLable> realy thank you =]
<Vicium> However, i had to remove some old drivers first appearently
<wylde> Vicium,  yep that's the same as chmod +x
<Vicium> aha ok :)
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: Glad to help :)
<Vicium> Can I force the installation instead?
<Vicium> chmod -xf ?
<AlessandroLable> I'll try to use the computer, thanks, I'll log out now =]
<wylde> Vicium,  nope
<AlessandroLable> thank you again ^
<AlessandroLable> =]
<wylde> Vicium,  safest to remove the old drivers anyway
<AlessandroLable> good bye =D
<Vicium> Yeah but there was no information on howto, and I dont know which drivers either
<forever2432> AlessandroLable: cheers :)
<nathaneltitane> anyone?? anyone know if davfs can be made any faster when accessing the contents?
<wylde> Vicium,  just make sure you can get to your driver file from CLI in case of issues
<Vicium> Also I get an error everytime i start something, something 'map' let me see if I can catch the full sentence...
<Vicium> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Vicium> I dont think its exclusive to pixmap though, seen more afaik
<wylde> Vicium, that's a theme engine. It means you don't have it installed
<Al_nz1> if in an extracted archive, I have two .c files and a Makefile - how do I compile/install/run it?
<Vicium> It a fresh install of it though (ubuntu) , i havent changed any settings
<Al_nz1> i have no make file, only a makefile
<sipior> Al_nz1: try "make"
<wylde> Vicium, I don't know for sure, but I don't think that theme engine is installed by default with Ubuntu
<Vicium> There we go. 'A previous install of fglxr driver has been detected, please ninstall the older version first. Detective work time then
<Al_nz1> sipior: thats the problem there is no "make" file only a "makefile"
<sipior> Al_nz1: try "make".
<Vicium> Ah found it, great.
<SilverFox> I've got a MBP 5,3 running on Oneiric.  There are a few relatively minor driver bugs/issues, but overall seems pretty ok.  Should I be on this version, or should move to another?
<wylde> Vicium, I was lucky with my video drivers, they were able to remove my old drivers automattically
<Al_nz1> sipior: ok so that added a .a and a .o file
<luminoso> why does facebook fonts look so different from windows to ubuntu? how may i fix that?
<sipior> Al_nz1: yep.
<Al_nz1> sipior: ./runlibname from here in?
<jadoe> http://sprunge.us/jMQR<- can someone explain this to me?
<wylde> luminoso, install MS core fonts from the restriced-extras I would think
<sipior> Al_nz1: you build a library. now you'll generally want to link other programs against that library (it won't run directly).
<Companion> jadoe, reinstall wine it should be fine :)
<birdman007> Can i install ubuntu on a seperate HD and have my main HD with windows encrypted with truecrypt and be able to boot into whichever without any problems?
<MonkeyDust> jadoe  "jMQR%3C not found"
<jadoe> Companion: already did that
<jadoe> MonkeyDust: http://sprunge.us/jMQR
<Companion> jadoe, hmmm
<Companion> I have not installed wine for years atm :s
<Companion> birdman007, ofc you can
<SilverFox> jadoe: I'm guessing you can paste a single line in here, rather than using a web paste.
<Companion> birdman007, simply unplog all other drrives before installing
<Companion> birdman007, then hit F8 and chose hard drive to boot from
<aFeijo> hi folks
<Al_nz1> sipior: I should be able to run a comand line program at the end of "installing/compiling" it
<MonkeyDust> jadoe  type the complete path, not just the command
<aFeijo> I'm trying to write a script to upload files to my 4shared.com account, I manage to login into my acct, but the mput command fails
<geirha> jadoe: Run: file /usr/bin/wine
<azertyu> hi
<azertyu> anyone there ?
<geirha> jadoe: My guess is it's a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit OS.
<sipior> Al_nz1: then consult the documentation for the code you want to build. you probably just need to supply an argument to make. (possibly "make install")
<MonkeyDust> no
<azertyu> i got this error at the boot
<luminoso> wylde, already done that. and copied font settings from windows. any other tip?
<azertyu> The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present.
<jadoe> MonkeyDust: same result. geirha: /usr/bin/wine: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<dijonyummy> the plugin-container is taking up lots of cpu, any idea what that is?
<SilverFox> is precise mostly bugfixes from previous releases, or is there a lot of feature enhancement going on?
<theadmin> SilverFox: That's a question for #ubuntu+1 , but there are many major UI improvements.
<azertyu> is not ready /home /boot /bin /tmp is not yet ready
<geirha> jadoe: And do you have 32 bit ubuntu, or 64 bit?
<azertyu> what is the probleme  ?
<wylde> luminoso, hmm none, other than checking on your browser's preference settings
<Al_nz1> sipior: yeah I read the readme - the stink thing is it says nothing about installation
<Al_nz1> sipior: I tried "make install" too
<wylde> luminoso, it could possibly be set to use a specific font
<jadoe> geirha: 64bit. i did not install the :386 package, however
<melvincv> dijonyummy, that's the firefox process managing the plugins. So maybe a ff plugin is malfunctioning?
<geirha> jadoe: Regardless, you need a 32-bit loader to run 32 bit binaries.
<luvswati> hello everyone !
<Al_nz1> sipior: I should be able to run the executeable "irecovery [args]" and i have a irecovery.c plus some libireocry files with .a .c .o
<jadoe> what do I do?
<dsmith__> So, question. Anyone know why my ethernet interfaces would be arbitrarily changing designation at every boot? I'm running Oneiric. I thought this wasn't a problem anymore since like 1998.
<dijonyummy> melvincv, thanks for the info i'll try to disable stuff
<melvincv> dijonyummy, you're welcome :)
<geirha> jadoe: ia32-libs should install it iirc
<SilverFox> dsmith__: changing from something like eth0 to eth1?
<sipior> Al_nz1: you can look for make targets in the makefile, but (politely) bugging the author for more documentation is a better long-term solution.
<jadoe> geirha: "ia32-libs is already the newest version."
<dsmith__> SilverFox: Yes. I have two networks, one of which is static with isc-dhcpd, the other of which is normal DHCP. Obviously, it's important I not get them backwards!
<Al_nz1> sipior: there is a line "TARGETS = $(LIBIRECOVERY_STATIC_TARGET) $(IRECOVERY_TARGET)
<luvswati> if i remove the repository , does it will remove the application related to it  ?
<ESphynx> hey guys, i'm trying to run oneiric in a VirtualBox... it locked up after trying to set up Compiz :|
<jadoe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/852101 <- is it this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852101 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "32-bit applications do not start on 64" [High,Triaged]
<dsmith__> I remember the old days when changing kernels or moving cards around would rearrange your ethX values, but that stopped long ago with udev and the like! And I've NEVER encountered a case where they would jump around without any kernel/hardware changes! They are jumping back and forth on reboots!
<geirha> jadoe: how about libc6-i386?
<jadoe> geirha: just reinstalled that, worked
<jadoe> thanks for your help
<SilverFox> dsmith__: I'm not sure what would cause that.  I do know that ubuntu has started using this 'manager' to handle the network rather than the old /etc/network/interfaces.  Is it possible that the two methods are in conflict?
<dsmith__> Unsure. I've only been editing /etc/network/interfaces. Didn't know about any other configuration place.
<SilverFox> dsmith__: look at the network settings in the gui.
<SilverFox> I believe it is called "network manager"
<srini> Is there any advertisement channel?
<dsmith__> It's an embedded system, running Oneiric server.
<theadmin> srini: That's offtopic on Freenode, so no
<dsmith__> No GUI.
<SilverFox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<srini> theadmin, ubuntu-offtopic huh?
<luvswati> if i remove the repository , does it will remove the application related to it  ?
<dsmith__> Dapper! This is old. :-)
<nycMonkey> Hi, I am trying to remove the Mac OS on my machine and put ubuntu there instead. All my web searches have resulted in finding sites on how to uninstall applications from the mac OS, not uninstall the OS itself
<theadmin> srini: Nah, I mean -- advertisement is offtopic on this entire IRC network.
<nycMonkey> Does anyone know of a good tutorial I could follow?
<Pecker> nycMonkey: i dont think you can unistall mac from a mac
<Killian> I'm somewhat a noob and have a question regarding Chromium. Is there anyway to set the new tab page as the original home page?
<Pecker> i recommened a dual bott: aka have ubuntu AND mac
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: No need to uninstall the OS. Just start installing Ubuntu and that'll take care of it automatically. :-)
<srini> theadmin, how to switch over to that channel?
<baronos> If perform the installation "Alternate Ubuntu 12.04 command line" and  after then install "gnome-desktop-environment", then the boot after the grub menu, occured "kernel panic not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<ActionParsnip> dsmith__: you will need to set DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf   if you use static IP
<nycMonkey> Pecker: curses. Do you know what key to press when rebooting to get the computer to read the install disc?
<SilverFox> dsmith__: yes, wiki page is old.  Not sure how applicable it is to you.  See the 'disabling network manager' section and see if things look similar.
<ActionParsnip> baronos: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything precise based please
<Pecker> macs a re a different animal, i dotn use mac myself but i beleive you need to check out bootcamp
<nycMonkey> I've heard of bootcamp but am running a fairly old version of the mac os and am not sure where to find bootcamp. It's not where it is in the newer versions
<theadmin> srini: To which one? I did tell you advertisement is offtopic (i.e. not welcome) on the entire network. Again, though, to join a channel use /join channame (e.g: /join ##test )
<Killian> nycMonkey to boot from cd you need to press and hold C.
<Pecker> i dotn use mac so couldnt tell yuo myself, but hats how macsc work for another os
<nycMonkey> Thank you Killian!
<dsmith__> SilverFox: Ah, yes. Actually that service is not running and that file is not present (from the disabling section). So I think that means I'm good there...
<Killian> welcome
<Killian> anybody have an answer to my Chromium question?
<gorogawa> Hi, I'm on the latest stable ubuntu and i'm having problems with flash on firefox. how do i make sure i have the right version and no alternative plugins installed?
<nycMonkey> Killian, holding C did not work...
<gorogawa> i just need the right package name
<Killian> what mac do you have?
<theadmin> gorogawa: flashplugin-installer
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: Shut it off, press and hold the "option" key, and then turn it on while continuing to hold option. You can have the CD in already, or put the CD in after the menu loads.
<Chipzzz> Killian: can you repeat your chromium question, please?
<luvswati> if i remove the repository , does it will remove the application related to it  ?
<gorogawa> theadmin: does that install it for my architecture or i386?
<dsmith__> luvswati: No.
<theadmin> gorogawa: Not sure really.
<Killian> is there anyway to set the new tab page to open the original home page
<theadmin> gorogawa: I only ever used 32-bit buntus
<LukeNukem> theadmin, yo
<theadmin> Killian: There's an extension called "New tab behaviour"
<gorogawa> theadmin: mine is 64bit
<dsmith__> gorogawa: If you get it off apt and it doesn't say :386, it'll be 64-bit.
<nunod> is it normal that gnome-calculator takes me 7secs to start??
<dsmith__> (AMD64 to be precise)
<nunod> even firefox starts faster than that... :/
<Killian> theadmin: thanks I'll give that a try
<theadmin> nunod: Yeah that thing is slow :/ Try bc or some other calculator
<blitz> I use a c-based calculator
<blitz> from terminal
<nunod> this is ridiculous....
<luvswati> <dsmith__> does the application will work ?
<ixiaqla> Hello. I have installed PHP on Ubuntu through the official repos. I have installed  the mcrypt package and phpinfo on both HTTP and CLI shows mcrypt installed and enabled. However, when my CLI scripts run, they complain: Fatal error: Call to undefined function mcrypt_module_open() . I don't have any HTTP code that depends on mcrypt to test at the moment
<dsmith__> So, nobody have any more ideas on my problem with eth0 and eth1 switching themselves around on reboots?
<baconbacon123> dsmith__: coulnt u delete the eth1
<sipior> dsmith__: i assume you already have a udev rule in place?
<gregsan123> hi all, I'm writing some software for automatic bug detection and I would need to know how many bugs are marked as duplicates on ubuntu launchpad. Can somebody help me, please, with this?
<Laurenceb> hi Can't create RFCOMM TTY: Address already in use
<Laurenceb> ^why would i get that?
<dsmith__> sipior: No!
<sipior> dsmith__: please do that.
<dsmith__> That sounds like the solution! :-)
<sipior> dsmith__: it is :-)
<dsmith__> How do I do that? You know off the top of your head?
<chris9812> how do I prevent unity panel from autohiding?
<nunod> chris9812: system settings -> appearance
<baconbacon123> go to ccsm and diable autohide
<sipior> dsmith__: look for examples in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, for example.
<luvswati> is there possible to change the login window of ubuntu to gnome 3 ?
<RandLAT> brand new Ubuntu desktop 11.10 installation: Even with HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth in .bashrc by default, why is the history saving and spewing out all these duplicates? How can it be fixed?
<vicium> Okay, so succesfully installed the newest drivers. I still cannot setup my dual displays (They just mirror eachother atm.) Upon just trying the GUI display-mode properties and setting them up as they should be, I get prompted that I can only setup a maximum of 1920, 1920 which should be false
<baconbacon123> hello anon
<ActionParsnip> luvswati: sure, its called lightdm, you can find guides how to theme that
<chris9812> I dont see anything in systemsettings --> appearance that fixes that
<baconbacon123> chris9812 u have to install ccsm
<MonkeyDust> luvswati  using ubuntu-tweak, you can change the background
<sipior> dsmith__: the udev manpage is also pretty comprehensive.
<wylde> vicium, did the new drivers also install a different configuration application?
<anon> Please anybody can enlighten me? How can I set up a Jabber account on unity in 11.10 ?
<aboudreault> Is there a tool to get a list of available documentation in html in /usr/share?
<dsmith__> sipior: Perfect. I'll start there. Thanks!
<anon> Pidgin starts but refers to some account window that I can not find anywhere.
<monsterripper> hi baconbacon123
<nunod> chris9812: you dont have a "behaviour" tab on the top?
<vicium> wylde, Yes
<baconbacon123> monsterripper: herroe
<luvswati> but i am not talking about bg only but also the whole window 1
<sipior> dsmith__: no trouble, good luck.
<vicium> Well no,
<anon> hi baconbacon123
<vicium> the ubuntu one still looks the same, havent gotten around to start the ATI one
<nycMonkey> dsmith_: when I hold the option key and the menu pops up, it has an icon with my hard drive name on it, and two buttons, one that looks like a refresh button and the other that is an arrow pointing right. When i click the arrow pointing right, it boots up Mac OS. Does this mean that it's not reading the ubuntu install disc?
<baconbacon123> Anon: sup
<wylde> vicium, and it still won't enabled both monitors?
<ESphynx> OK so I get wobbly windows now, so I'm assuming compositing 'is' working
<baconbacon123> all the cool effects mess up unity
<Killian> theadmin: Thanks works great!
<chris9812> thanks, I it looks like unity just needed restarted
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: Give it about a minute at that menu screen and see if another icon pops up. Sometimes it can take a minute to read the disc. If it still doesn't come up, it's likely that the disc is damaged, or not the right architecture.
<wylde> vicium, ahh the new configuration application will have what you need then. I'm not familiar with the ATI drivers so I unfortunately won't be muchhelp there.
<anon> Please anybody can enlighten me? How can I set up a Jabber account on unity in 11.10 ?
<oCean> baconbacon123: do you have an actual support question? Chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ESphynx> I could really do away without unity.
<MonkeyDust> luvswati  no, just the background an de logo can be changed
<MonkeyDust> and the*
<nycMonkey> dsmith_: okay thanks, I'll try that.
<Killian> nycMonkey: have you tried the disk in any other computers? You could have a bad disk if it didn't get burned correctly.
<nycMonkey> It's worked before, the computer I'm on now has ubuntu from that disc
<baconbacon123> is there other good stuuf other than unity gnome xcfe and kde
<anon> No pidgin users in here?
<nycMonkey> I just installed ubuntu on here in september, so it's been awhile since I've had to remember how to do this
<nycMonkey> I'm installing it on almost the exact same machine
<nycMonkey> Yeah it's definitely not reading the disc :(
<Killian> it could be the drive...
<anon> *burp*
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: Another unfortunate possibility is the CD-ROM in that Mac is unreliable. A way to potentially test this is to boot into the Mac normally, and see if it sees the Ubuntu disc when it's booted.
<baconbacon123> is yer cd drive bad
<MonkeyDust> baconbacon123  there's lxde, e17, openbox, fluxbox...
<MonkeyDust> baconbacon123  there's jwm
<nycMonkey> It does see the ubuntu disc when it's booted. I can navigate its directories and such
<baconbacon123> oohhh which one is the lightest
<vicium> Anyone with knowledge about aticonfig? I put sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right
<vicium> No changes are done immideatly, do I have to reload the config file or something?
<MonkeyDust> baconbacon123  jwm is the lightest, but very basic
<vicium> I shouldnt have to reboot everytime, or?
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: That means it's PROBABLY not the drive. But it still very well could be the disc.
<theadmin> vicium: Just restart X: sudo /etc/init.d/*dm restart
<baconbacon123> Monkeydust: any way to install in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> baconbacon123: openbox is pretty light but still usable :)
<MonkeyDust> baconbacon123  apt-get install jwm :)
<nycMonkey> dsmith_: is there any way to run the disc from the mac environment?
<ActionParsnip> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-9 (oneiric), package size 40 kB, installed size 156 kB
<baconbacon123> Monkeydust: does it use gtk+
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: flwm is smaller..
<luvswati> what is the gnome server !
<MonkeyDust> baconbacon123  i use it for remote connections over ssh, can't really say
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: No, unfortunately. Something else you could try, though, is making a USB stick out of the data from the disk, and then putting the USB stick in while you're at that menu. That should work. But it's complicated.
<Killian> anon: have you tried empathy?
<luvswati> sorry i mean gnome server name !
<nycMonkey> I'll give that a shot
<anon> Killian, yes but I want to use Pidgin.
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: There's a howto at... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<baconbacon123> how do u ssh with graphical envoirment
<ActionParsnip> baconbacon123: ssh -X username@server
<wylde> baconbacon123, you mean sftp?
<Killian> anon: didn't see that part sorry, lol.
<baconbacon123> Hmm ill try that
<ActionParsnip> baconbacon123: you can then launch GUI aps from the terminal an they will show on the client system
<nycMonkey> thanks dsmith_:
<baconbacon123> how do u do that actionpartnership
<wylde> baconbacon123, don't try and start a full desktop seesion though! l
<dsmith__> nycMonkey: And https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<baconbacon123> oops just did
<dsmith__> Unfortunately, like I said, a little bit complicated.
<ActionParsnip> baconbacon123: type its name
<retentiveboy> This terminal-nore-repainting issue is driving me insane!
<forever2432> anon:It seems Jabber was removed a few versions ago, i think its a optional addon now.
<Joey-Jo0> Hey there, I'm having trouble booting into Ubuntu from a DVD.
<Joey-Jo0> Basically, I've put Ubuntu 11.10 on a DVD.
<wylde> baconbacon123, you have to use xnest to run a complete desktop session over ssh, but you can do things like gedit /home/user/filename.txt with the -X set in your ssh terminal
<wylde> meh too late
<Joey-Jo0> It starts and I get the loading screen. After a while, however, everything freezes.
<victor__> That restarted everything, but yeah I assume you hinted something in the command u wrote :P
<Killian> nycMonkey: this is another site that might be worth looking in to. http://techtikus.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-10-with-a-live-usb-in-13-steps/
<Joey-Jo0> During the loading, the hard drives is obviously working(I can hear that). Upon freezing, I don't hear the HDD anymore.
<victor__> Regardless it works, it ended up being the wrong monitor being extended but I went lazy mode and swapped the DVI cables
<victor__> So thanks :)
<baconbacon123> Is there any waty to do the grapjhical envoirment in the terminal windows only
<wylde> baconbacon123, you have to use xnest to run a complete desktop session over ssh, but you can do things like gedit /home/user/filename.txt with the -X set in your ssh terminal
<Joey-Jo0> Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> baconbacon123: just run the apps you need.
<ActionParsnip> Joey-Jo0: what GPU do you use?
<Chipzzz> Joey-Jo0: does it run any other operating systems, or ubuntu from a cd?
<baconbacon123> P1p1 thatZ annoying
<baconbacon123> Byebye
<Joey-Jo0> Chipzzz, it refuses to run Mint x86 too.
<Joey-Jo0> But I'm currently booting into Mint amd64.
<b0ot> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MonkeyDust> Joey-Jo0  wrong channel, Mint is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> Joey-Jo0: then you should ask in the mint channel
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Joey-Jo0> I was responding to Chipzzz.
<christopher_> dont use the alarm
<acidrain> your mint is no good here
<Joey-Jo0> I do not seek Mint support, Chipzzz was merely asking if I was able to boot into a different OS.
<AcidRain> how do i request my login information for this server?
<christopher_> chippzz: i think there is a channel for linux mint
<forever2432> acidrain:lol
<christopher_> Acidrain: u cant
<pangolin> Hey folks, the  mere mention of another OS/distro is not cause for hitting !factoids. Please consider the context before slamming with !factoids.
<Joey-Jo0> And what Graphics card... I don't know. This laptop has been given to me by a friend. It runs XP without a hitch, too.
<AcidRain> was that a stupid question?
<AcidRain> oh
<AcidRain> is there an expire date for it?
<Chipzzz> Joey-Jo0: since the computer ran for a little while, i was wondering if it ran any other os's... seemed a reasonable question
<christopher_> idk just messin
<pangolin> AcidRain: #freenode can help you with that
<Joey-Jo0> I say, once again, I do not seek Mint support.
<AcidRain> who is admin?
<ActionParsnip> Joey-Jo0: what is the make and model of the laptop then...?
<christopher_> dont use the ! op
<Joey-Jo0> Let's see. Compaq Presario R3000.
<christopher_> ubottu: how do i install a lamp server
<ubottu> christopher_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forever2432> Chipzzz: Joey-Jo0: booting Ubuntu with a fault makes it a ubuntu question
<ActionParsnip> Joey-Jo0: looks like its an ATI thing, try the boot option:  nomodeset
<christopher_> how do i change my nick in xchat
<guntbert> !lamp > christopher_
<ubottu> christopher_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> christopher_: tr
<ActionParsnip> christopher_: /nick newnick
<Chipzzz> forever2432: that's what i would think too
<Joey-Jo0> ActionParsnip, how do I specify a boot option. The loader grants me no screen to specify anything.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Joey-Jo0
<ubottu> Joey-Jo0: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<christopher_>  christopher_:  /nick baconbacon123
<christopher_>  christopher: /nick baconbacon123
<christopher_>  christopher:  /nick baconbacon123
<guntbert> Joey-Jo0: press <shift> while booting - gives you the grub menu
<pangolin> christopher_: stop
<Joey-Jo0> guntbert, thank you.
<christopher_> sorry was just followinf instuctions
<Joey-Jo0> Let's try that.
<pangolin> christopher_: the command is /nick newnick
<baconbacon123> sorry bout that pangolin
<guntbert> christopher_: we use your nick to make clear that we are talking to you
<baconbacon123> guntberg: sorry imma newb
<guntbert> !tab | baconbacon123
<ubottu> baconbacon123: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<baconbacon123> did i just post that im really sorry
<Joey-Jo0> I wonder, why do you have to press shift to enter the boot menu?
<baconbacon123> wait nm thot i just posted all the usernames with f
<baconbacon123> sup moises
<guntbert> Joey-Jo0: if you have only one OS installed there is usually no need to display the menu - speeds up the process a little :)
<baconbacon123> what is to command to disconnect
<Joey-Jo0> ./disconnect?
<Chipzzz> baconbacon123: "/quit"
<baconbacon123> ./disconnect
<pangolin> baconbacon123: if you have a support question, please ask it. otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting.
<baconbacon123> thanks chipzzz
<guntbert> baconbacon123: to leave a channel  type     /part        to leave the network   type    /quit
<Joey-Jo0> Okay, using nomodeset still makes it freeze?
<Zaitzev> something screwed up really good for me now
<ActionParsnip> Joey-Jo0: try:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<Zaitzev> was trying out various compiz-settings when the entire desktop vanished
<Zaitzev> reboot didn't help either
<ESphynx> hey guys, when I try to boot oneiric on my i7 it gets stuck. last thing I see is something about scsi device...
<Zaitzev> anyway, I reinstalled ubuntu, keeping the /home partition..and now things are..weirdly different
<b0ot> If you wanted to move from a casual user of ubuntu to a true power user what would you recommend. I mean I know some of the areas fairly well, (networking) etc but I feel like my overall knowledge has lots of holes
<b0ot> how would you suggest doing it
<Chipzzz> Zaitzev: different in what way?
<Zaitzev> well
<LDB> hi guys, how can i install the 12.04 without X?
<philinux> b0ot: run the development release on a separate drive or partition.
<Zaitzev> can't put my finger on it all, but it's not the same
<guntbert> !12.04 | LDB
<ubottu> LDB: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Zaitzev> unity must be borked or something, idk
<Zaitzev> none of my harddrives are visible anymore either
<Joey-Jo0> ActionParsnip, no luck with radeon.nomodeset=1 either. :(
<Chipzzz> Zaitzev: by keeping /home, you saved most of the settings, but you have to install the packages that correspond to the settings if you want the software...
<Zaitzev> i know that
<forever2432> Zaitzev: what format were your drives ntfs or extx
<Zaitzev> ntfs
<Zaitzev> and they were all visible in /media
<forever2432> Zaitzev:have you tried remounting them through console?
<Zaitzev> and now for some reason I got the fugly grub boot menu showing up on startup..
<Zaitzev> forever2432: no, how?
<forever2432> ok 1 sec
<Zaitzev> seeing as they aren't visible in fstab or anywhere
<forever2432> Zaitzev: run: sudo fdisk -l and check if the drive are there
<Zaitzev> looks like it, I see a couple of HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<forever2432> Zaitzev: cool then run: sudo mkdir /media/drive2
<Zaitzev> mhm
<Zaitzev> ok?
<sentenza>  /budus macro xdcc d 150
<forever2432> Zaitzev: then run: sudo mount -t ntfs -o 755 /dev/sdb /media/drive2
<dr_willis> not SDb?
<dr_willis> SDb1
<dr_willis> silly auto corrections
<forever2432> Zaitzev:dr_willis: correct thanks mistype
<Zaitzev> uhm
<forever2432> Zaitzev: how many ntfs drive are there?
<Zaitzev> lolwtf
<Zaitzev> half the keyboard doesn't even work now
<Zaitzev> the arrowkeys don't work
<Zaitzev> home, pgup etc
<Zaitzev> what the hell is this ><
<dr_willis> NTfs-config can automate some of this
<Zaitzev> btw, /dev/sdb1 = linux
<forever2432> Zaitzev: it would have said drive allready mounted
<Zaitzev> meh
<DarkCore> any tips on no GUI backup tool to backup a folder once a week?
<Joey-Jo0> Finally, got it to work.
<Zaitzev> i think i'll just backup some of the crap on /home and erase the entire drive
<llutz> DarkCore: rsnapshot
<mysterious> gnah got a little problem with a script. did anyone experience the problem that a script stops after executing pkill within it?
<philinux> Zaitzev: how about tryin unity --reset from a terminal
<niggle> rsync
<forever2432> Zaitzev:you could do that to or we can try mount it, but still how many drives are you running?
<Zaitzev> forever2432: not counting the OS drive, 4
<daswort> is there an "human readable"-option for fdisk?
<Zaitzev> philinux: didn't actually do anything
<forever2432> jeez ok lot of console work, have you got disk utilty?
<rumpe1> daswort, try "sudo parted -l"
<Zaitzev> i installed gparted
<philinux> Zaitzev: it should have reset unity to its default
<delinquentme> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:awstools-dev/awstools  << specifically what does this command do?
<infernal> Hello. I have messup passwords for both root and my account. I tried erasing the password section of /etc/shadow/ from a live cd and passwd from recovery and it didn't work. Ubuntu 11.10. Anything else i need to add?
<forever2432> Zaitzev: gparted better you can mount from gparted
<compdoc> daswort, what are you having problems with in fdisk?
<Zaitzev> forever2432: not that the drives are visible there..
<Zaitzev> heh
<zykotic10> delinquentme: it adds the awstools-dev/awstools PPA to your system
<daswort> rumpe1, thanks, thats much easier.
<Zaitzev> I had Ubuntu for a full TWO days before all this trouble started
<Zaitzev> I'm gonna go back to Windows.
<Zaitzev> :p
<forever2432> Zaitzev:if you can see them on fdisk -l then you should see them on gparted
<delinquentme> zykotic10, PPA is prepackage archive?
<daswort> compdoc, its easier to find an programm like `parted`, than explain a newbee what these lon number mean!
<zykotic10> !PPA | delinquentme Yes
<ubottu> delinquentme Yes: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<compdoc> daswort, try gparted - its a nice gui
<delinquentme> zykotic10, i < 3 yew
<delinquentme> tank!
<delinquentme> tanks!
<Zaitzev> philinux: the only noticeable difference that reset did, was the "dash home" button no longer working.
<daswort> compdoc, no. I need it for support. I dont want that somebody sends me Screenshots :)
<DarkCore> llutz, is rsnapshot just for entire filesystems, or can I use it for just one folder as well?
<llutz> DarkCore: works with folders
<daswort> but thanks for the hint Zaitzev  compdoc
<DarkCore> cool
<DarkCore> thanks
<delinquentme> zykotic10, sudo apt-get update << and this generic update updates... ?
<zykotic10> Zaitzev: if you are backing up the hidden files/folders in your home directory, be aware you could be moving the issue with you.  Try creating a new user to test.
<wtfdoggie22> what would be the advantages of preferring xfs over ext4?
<zykotic10> delinquentme: to update - "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" is the generic update commands
<ActionParsnip> wtfdoggie22: http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/linux-a-unix/6-linux-filesystems-benchmarked-ext3-vs-ext4-vs-xfs-vs-btrfs.html
<compdoc> dont think XFS is native - ext4 is, and it works well for moi
<Zaitzev> zykotic10: the only thing I would back up is a few movies and photos
<BryanRuiz1> hmm.. so i messed up my /etc/sudoers and i dont know the root password..  how can i fix this?
<Zaitzev> I haven't had time to accumulate a whole lot in two days
<Zaitzev> but I can't backup since none of the other drives are visible anymore, so..
<MFen> what do i have to do, to fix "cannot execute binary file" on oneiric. I am running AdobeAIRInstaller.bin which is a 32-bit executable, and this is a 64-bit system.
<delinquentme> so in this particular AWS tutorial its not saying to run the upgrade portion. so what would just the update command do?
<MFen> it is a stripped, statically-linked 32-bit ELF executable
<infernal> Can anyone help me recover/change my password?
<zykotic10> BryanRuiz1: where you using visudo to edit sudoers?  (it should let you break it?)
<MFen> i already have ia32-libs installed, not that it should matter since this is a static exe
<zykotic10> BryanRuiz1: s/should/shouldn't/
<wtfdoggie22> ActionParsnip: ok benchmarks, but there are other, more important things for a fs
<BryanRuiz1> zykotic10: you know.. i should of used it, but i didnt
<BryanRuiz1> now i know why i should use it :-/
<BryanRuiz1> i was hoping to be able to do something at startup with grub magic
<BryanRuiz1> but there is no grub!
<zykotic10> BryanRuiz1: hold SHIFT after bios to get grub
<Zaitzev> at least I know one thing now
<Zaitzev> I'm not gonna touch compiz anymore.
<BryanRuiz1> zykotic10: ah! great!
<MonkeyDust> i don't use it, even
<MFen> libc6-i386 is also installed
<ActionParsnip> wtfdoggie22: the tests are pretty extensive, testing all sorts of stuff with mixed results.
<zykotic10> MFen: why are you wasting your time with AdobeAir - it's gnu/linux support has been dropped...
<MFen> zykotic10: because i need a program that needs it.
<zykotic10> MFen: get a better program ;)
<MFen> zykotic10: thanks for your help
<zykotic10> MFen: sorry - not helpful i know.  But hopefully informative.  Good luck.
<delinquentme> Bash, Shell, Terminal, console ... these are all terms for the same thing -- right?  is any more correct than another?
<MonkeyDust> MFen  what program is that?
<MFen> MonkeyDust: balsamiq
<forever2432> MFen: are you sure .bin is exec, coz exe and msi are win exec
<zykotic10> delinquentme: not exactly... but difficult to explain difference across irc
<synthetix> hey guys
<synthetix> trying to update to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: its a binary, just needs marking as executable
<arlos> hello, whats wrong here chown -RW user:user shoppen.com ?
<synthetix> and get's following message
<MFen> oh, hmm, it's actually dynamically linked
<theadmin> synthetix: Precise is not supported here, please visit #ubuntu+1
<forever2432> ActionParsnip: is this from the linux side?
<MFen> but ldd says: "not a dynamic executable"
<iceroot> arlos: what should -W do?
<MFen> is there a 32-bit version of ldd I should be running?
<Zaitzev> lol wtf!
<iceroot> arlos: -RW does NOT mean read write
<Zaitzev> get this: all the mounts are visible now
<Zaitzev> all the drives are there
<arlos> so i what is full code?
<MonkeyDust> MFen  i find a lot of linux balsamiq mockups
<Infernall> Can onyone help out with  password problem?
<Zaitzev> and I haven't done anything at all!
<arlos> i will read folder to user?
<R3dy> this is lame, I can't install or remove anythying because of linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.39-2.6.35-31-generic
<R3dy> but if I try to remove it same error
<Zaitzev> there has to be ghosts in my pc.
<R3dy> sudo apt-get install -f
<R3dy> same error
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: some companies use it (adobe, nvidia, hplip)
<forever2432>  Zaitzev:it heard that you wanted to go back to win haha!
<R3dy> how can I remove linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.39-2.6.35-31-generic
<R3dy> without using apt-get
<crow_> hey, i'm having issues running java applets in firefox. why is that?
<arlos> chown -rw user:user foldername ?
<iceroot> arlos: what you want to do?
<arlos> writable a folder
<iceroot> arlos: there is no -w (see man chown)
<MonkeyDust> crow_  use open-jdk, not sun-jdk
<Zaitzev> forever2432: Well, if I managed to completely bork Ubuntu in under two days
<iceroot> arlos: chmod is for permissions
<Zaitzev> and I have no idea WHAT happened
<forever2432> ActionParsnip: but correct me can windows open a bin as a executable?
<Zaitzev> just that something happened
<iceroot> arlos: who should get write-access? the user?
<MFen> MonkeyDust: yes? it's a nice program.
<crow_> monkeydust i am, as well as icedtea. i've also reinstalled all packages relating to java and firefox, and reinstalled ubuntu itself
<arlos> yes user
<zykotic10> arlos: chmod and chown are different ;)
<wylde> arlos, chmod 0755 foldername
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: in windows a .bin would be seen as a 'data file'
<arlos> no i will change user
<arlos> chown
<iceroot> wylde: arlos dont use 755 if others should not read the file
<Zaitzev> so yeah, it's tempting to reconnect my win7-drive and leave it be.
<arlos> permissions
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: if you have a file installed that added a file type for '.bin' then it would show that
<arlos> with file
<iceroot> arlos: chown u+w filename
<iceroot> arlos: chmod u+w filename
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: linux is smart and doesn't rely on file extensions, it looks at the data
<wylde> iceroot, true
<forever2432>  ActionParsnip: Thought so, so then linux can open it as a executible binary
<zykotic10> iceroot: chmod and chown are different :p  ;)
<arlos> so full code is chown -rw user:user foldername ?
<R3dy> can someone take a lookat this and point me in the right direction ?
<forever2432> ActionParsnip:I've been using ubuntu for about a month now and learning mountains of info
<R3dy> http://www.pastie.org/3498378
<iceroot> zykotic10: and i corrected myself :)
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: we're all learning :)
<R3dy> ActionParsnip: been using Ubuntu for 2+ years, still learning every day
<synthetix> Could not calculate the upgrade
<synthetix> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<synthetix> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<synthetix> This can be caused by:
<synthetix> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> synthetix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<synthetix> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<crow_> nobody has any help with my java problem? :/
<iceroot> arlos: chmod u+w filename
<iceroot> ahhhh
<forever2432> ActionParsnip: :-)
<iceroot> arlos: chmod o+w filename   that will add write-permission to the owner
<pangolin> synthetix: are you trying to upgrade to 12.04?
<Infernall> i know this password stuff sounds like complete rubish, but i cant log it with my root or my user account. can someone give some help?
<synthetix> guys
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: you can test with an image, ask file to tell you what it is, then change the extension then ask file to tell you what the nwe filename is. Windows would see it as a damaged file as the data and extension don't mesh but linux will just look at teh data and open it as it should be opened
<synthetix> can someone help me with upgrade
<synthetix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/863897/
<pangolin> synthetix: are you trying to upgrade to 12.04?
<synthetix> pangolin, yes
<arlos> i will write permissions to the user?
<llutz> iceroot: o=other
<pangolin> synthetix: join me in #ubuntu+1
<synthetix> ok
<iceroot> llutz: and what is "owner"?
<llutz> iceroot: u
<philinux> synthetix: from 11.10
<arlos> arh its working
<forever2432> ActionParsnip:true win sucks when it comes to powerful tools
<llutz> iceroot: man chown :)
<iceroot> llutz: thing i have to go to bed...
<iceroot> llutz: man chmod
<iceroot> llutz: :)
<ActionParsnip> forever2432: powerrshel is handy
<llutz> argh, bedtime too :(
<R3dy> does dpkg post error logs somewhere
<R3dy> I really need to fix this issue
<forever2432> ActionParsnip:will try it out thanks
<philinux> synthetix: sudo apt-get install -f "should fix the broken packages
<R3dy> as it stans i can't update/install anything untill I fix this progen problem
<R3dy> philinux: correct
<R3dy> however it does not
<R3dy> http://www.pastie.org/3498407
<philinux> R3dy: try synaptic see what it says
<R3dy> philinux: kk looking
<MonkeyDust> R3dy  "No space left on device"
<R3dy> MonkeyDust: I saw that, however there is space on my device
<R3dy> I will post df -h
<philinux> R3dy: you could try purging linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.39-2.6.35-31-generic
<MFen> i figured out the problem
<R3dy> philinux: sudo apt-get purge?
<MFen> readelf -a AdobeAIRInstaller.bin indicates that it's looking for: **/lib/ld-linux.so.2** which did not exist
<MonkeyDust> MFen  kindly share it with us, for future reference
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MFen> i symlinked it to /lib32/ld-linux.so.2
<MFen> tada
<zykotic10> R3dy: did you notice the "No space left on device" message?
<Infernall> i tried accesing the shadow file, now it gives me give root password for maintenance (or tpye control-d to continue),  but it just ignores the password
<freez00> can somebody please explain me how to install vapor steam chat ? i cannot find a proper tutorial for that :(
<philinux> R3dy: yes then try reinstalling it if you need it
<sha1sum> How can I force "dpkg --get-selections" to just output the packages without warning me about piping output through less or more? I'm trying to output to a file.
<MFen> However, i would like to know why everyone else in the world but me seems to have that file, since i know i didn't remove it
<iceroot> sha1sum: but stderr to /dev/null
<iceroot> sha1sum: command 2> /dev/null
<gandhijee_> hey how the heck do i enable screen savers in 11.10 with the classic desktop?
<R3dy> philinux: same error
<iceroot> put
<crow_> can someone please explain to me why the default installs of java and firefox are crashing when i try to load applets in firefox, but i can run jar files just fine
<philinux> R3dy: that package dont exist on my system
<zykotic10> philinux: re R3dy - did you notice the "No space left on device" message?
<R3dy> philinux: correct I tried to pull it down
<R3dy> it failed to install
<R3dy> and now I can't remove it
<R3dy> zykotic10: I did see that however df -h says I have used only 42%
<dalek_> I am getting message "Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL" when trying to launch Team Fortress 2. I am running wine on Ubuntu. How do I fix this? HOw do I fix OpenGL?
<ixiaqla> Hello. I have installed PHP on Ubuntu through the official repos. I have installed  the mcrypt package and phpinfo on both HTTP and CLI shows mcrypt installed and enabled. However, when my CLI scripts run, they complain: Fatal error: Call to undefined function mcrypt_module_open() . I don't have any HTTP code that depends on mcrypt to test at the moment
<R3dy> of an 85gig part
<MonkeyDust> crow_  oracle stopped supporting sun-java for linux -- did you install open-jdk?
<zykotic10> R3dy: try "df -i"
<crow_> monkeydust we just talked about this, yes, default apt-get installs
<crow_> monkeydust and i reinstalled *everything* including ubuntu at one point
<R3dy> linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.39-2.6.35-31-generic
<R3dy> oops
<R3dy> /dev/sda7            14278656  850306 13428350    6% /
<MFen> well, not quite tada. now it has other things missing but i can probably work my way in from this point
<R3dy> that's from df -i
<zykotic10> R3dy: do you have any other paritions beside / ?
<R3dy> zykotic10: just a part for boot
<zykotic10> R3dy: and is boot full?
<sha1sum> iceroot: yeah I'm trying to figure that out now... I want to output to a file though, not stdout... so how would I do a combination of those?
<R3dy> /dev/sda5              24384     225   24159    1% /boot
<R3dy> I lied ai have a few more
<R3dy> http://www.pastie.org/3498455
<iceroot> sha1sum: command 2> file
<zykotic10> R3dy: it's boot that's probably the issue
<R3dy> zykotic10: it probably is not
<dahaxxer> oh hai
<R3dy> nothing is trying to write to boot
<dahaxxer> gaiies
<R3dy> I alwas set up my *nix boxes this way
<dahaxxer> haw do i choose windows boot manager instead of grub?
<forever2432>  ixiaqla: does it just give you a fatal error or does it also run your php scritp in your browser on localhost?
<roasted> Question - if I synchronize data with an rsync-based Windows application such as DeltaCopy, would it be able to synchronize to my file server running Ubuntu?
<R3dy> dahaxxer: windows boot manager doesn't play as nicley with *nix as grub plays with windows
<dahaxxer> haw do i choose windows boot manager instead of grub? (windows xp boot mgr)
<ixiaqla> forever2432, it just gives me a fatal error.
<zykotic10> R3dy: lines 16 - > 18 in your origional post are doing just that - writing to /boot and saying "No space left..."
<dahaxxer> R3dy, that means, what exactly?
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  you using wubi? or a full normal linux install?
<R3dy> zykotic10: well look at that
<Pecker> dahaxxer: youll need to install ntldr into the mbr
<N3M35I5_> anyone know fo a simple way to email a users .bash_history after they logout and then delete it. so next time they logout i'll get a fresh log. please guys
<R3dy> they are LOL
<dahaxxer> not ubi
<R3dy> kk thanks!
<dahaxxer> normal ubuntu installation
<dahaxxer> with grub3 i guess
<forever2432> ixiaqla:are you using mcrypt in your php programming?
<Dr_willis> Grub can boot windows, or linux, or other os's - Im not sure how you would set up the windows bootloader to boot linux.
<R3dy> dahaxxer: it means I advise against messing with windows' boot manager
<ActionParsnip> R3dy: uninstall old unused kernels and you will free space in /boot
<Dr_willis>  #windows could advise better i imagine
<R3dy> general rule of thumb if you are dual booting nix and doze
<Infernall> how is rescue mode different from a live cd?
<R3dy> install doze first, then install nix, let nix handle the boot process
<ActionParsnip> Infernall: the changes stick
<Dr_willis> Infernall,  its logging into your installed system, to a rescue shell/menu normally
<dahaxxer> but I suck at grub3, i want win bootmgr what shall i do?
<R3dy> ActionParsnip: thanks I'm embarssed i didn't see that
<sha1sum> iceroot: not quite working... Doesn't 2> redirect the error output?
<R3dy> I couldn't think for a sec it would be writing to /boot but sure enough...
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  i suggest learning grub better.
<hydrozen> is the dvd installer like the alternate installer? or more like the normal installer? I need LVM support..
<R3dy> ^^
<sweb> i have an error during make nginx
<sweb> http://pastie.org/private/kjbozgjpxrpmgrk1mftclq
<sha1sum> I definitely want the output of: dpkg --get-selections 2> /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> dahaxxer: you'll need your XP CD to reinstate the bootloader with
<sha1sum> but I want it to go to a file, not stdout.
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis so ubuntu is evil and takes over my system and I can't get it back?
<Infernall> dr_willis: but i can make changes from a live cd to my install now cant i?
<zykotic10> hydrozen: dvd is just cd with more languages
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  no.. windows takes it over  and makes it hard to boot other os;s
<Dr_willis> Infernall,  you can chroot, or mount the installed system if you wanted to
<ActionParsnip> Infernall: yes, you can edit the files, or even chroot so that the commands you run are as if you were booted to the system
<hydrozen> zykotic10: ok so I still need to get the alternate installer if I want to setup LVM during the install
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis win loader is simple, you just edit the settings in boot.ini
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis for grub you got to compile
<llutz> sha1sum: dpkg --get-selections >file
<zykotic10> hydrozen: i believe so, but i don't use LVM (i think alt or mini actually).  good luck.
<R3dy> uname -a says I"m running 2.6.39-3
<ActionParsnip> dahaxxer: ive never compiled grub under ubuntu
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  then to reserach what you put in the  boot.ini for a linux boot then i guess...   and you are confused about grub.
<R3dy> that being said, woudl it be safe to delete anything in /boot that references a differnt kernel
<R3dy> say 2.6.35 for example?
<sha1sum> llutz: I get a warning about a lot of output and it won't go away unless I either pipe to less or more, or redirect stderr to /dev/null
<dahaxxer> Can I triple boot: Winxp, Ubuntu and Backtrax?
<llutz> sha1sum: what warning?
<ActionParsnip> R3dy: no, you uninstall the packages which install the old kernels and it will remove clean
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  with grub you could boot several dozen+ os's if you wantd to take the timne to set it up
<sha1sum> llutz: I'm trying to pipe into grep...
<llutz> sha1sum: dpkg --get-selections >file 2>/dev/null
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis, can't it recognize them automaticaly?
<llutz> sha1sum: what ist your exact command?
<sha1sum> I suppose I could probably just grep the file after it's written.
<crow_> hey, does anybody know of a fix for addonChat? they want proprietary sun java but i'm using the openjdk... is there an alternate client or something?
<MFen> anyone know where "getlibs" comes from? there's a link to a deb on the webs, but the link is 404 now
<ixiaqla> forever2432, wut. mcrypt is used in one of my scripts, yes.
<sha1sum> too much of a hassle otherwise
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  depends on yoru setup. It might do it.
<ActionParsnip> dahaxxer: windows boot loader wont detect them automatically either
<MFen> a forum post suggested that i needed getlibs to resolve my troubles
<R3dy> so I shoudl uninstall the linux-headers-version-im-not-using?
<llutz> sha1sum: dpkg --get-selections  2>/dev/null |grep whatever > file
<sha1sum> llutz: dpkg –-get-selections | grep -v deinstall > /tmp/ubuntu-files
<dahaxxer> So i shouldn't Install ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  do what you want. If you dont want ubuntu.. then dont install it..
<sha1sum> llutz: that produces empty file
<DarkCore> oh sweet
<DarkCore> rsnapshot works great
<sha1sum> llutz, iceroot: nevermind... I'm just going to grep the file after writing it.
<Pecker> grub should detect bith ubuntu and xp, so if youre worried about not seeing the other os dont be
<forever2432> ixiaqla: coz i was thinking you should just disable it in your apache2 conf and write a php function mycrypt
<DarkCore> altho it copies the entire folder tree from root and up
<dahaxxer> I want ubuntu cause it's tiny, but i don't want to make my computer harder to understand
<dahaxxer> thanx pecker
<dahaxxer> ur da man
<llutz> sha1sum: you have a typo in your command
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  i think you are making it harder to understand, not grub.
<DarkCore> also, thanks llutz
<DarkCore> what now? is grub  hard to understand?
<sha1sum> llutz: it's not a typo in my command, it's a typo in someone else's command that I didn't notice and still don't see lol
<Zal> grub isn't too hard, but it does offer lots of cool functionality that no one ever uses.
<llutz> sha1sum: you would have seen, if you would have read the error/warning
<llutz> sha1sum: dpkg --get-selections     2 dashes
<sha1sum> llutz: got it from here: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<sha1sum> wasn't paying much attention other than the double-dash
<sha1sum> is it not two dashes?
<llutz> sha1sum: it is 2 dashes,but your command has a weired character+1 dash
<llutz> [19:57:13] <sha1sum> llutz: dpkg –-get-selections    <- those aren't both dashes
<sha1sum> sone of a $*(&# it's actually showing just a *hair* thicker on my terminal... Almost inperceptable.
<Scunizi> I'm using FF on a bank site that did a check to see if FF is 128bit encryption compatible.  The check reports that it is not. Is that true?
<sha1sum> it's an &mdash; html entity
<Dr_willis> '--' used befor a 'long style command argument'  i belive. :) not sure if thats a posix standard or where it comes from
<sha1sum> I believe.
<llutz> sha1sum: try a better readable console-font
<sha1sum> yeah good call. Or stop going to websites that have bad plain-text formatting.
<dahaxxer> is precise pangolin stable?
<sipior> dahaxxer: no.
<sha1sum> Guy actually gives this warning on the site: "NOTE: WordPress interprets two dashes (- -) as one dash (–). When you’re putting this into your CLI, make sure it’s dropping two dashes ‘- -’ without the space between them."
<dahaxxer> !precise > dahaxxer
<ubottu> dahaxxer, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> gotta love sites that mess up your code.
<Chamunks> asdf
<Chamunks> Is there a name for the ubuntu linux sound manager I want to install it for linux mint
<crow_> !precise > crow_
<ubottu> crow_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> Chamunks  mint is not supported here
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust,  I'm not asking for support for linux mint
<crow_> monkeydust he's asking about an ubuntu program
<Chamunks> if you would have read my question.
<Chipzzz> Chamunks: alsa and pulse
<seanh> Hey, I installed postgresql on my ubuntu server but the psql file is giving me "could not connect to server: No such file or directory". Do you know how I start postgres?
<forever2432> Dr_willis: it worked fine back when we only used PHP now we got javascript incompatiblities with different browsers
<DarkCore> Chamunks, gnome-sound-applet?
<Chamunks> Chipzzz, thanks I'm just stuck using an old looking UI that isnt very intuitive and the ubuntu one is much nicer.
<Chamunks> DarkCore, thats likely it :)
<Chamunks> thanks you guys you're always great :D
<Mech0z> is there a way to launch a simple text editor that can do the same as VI in ubuntu?
<Mech0z> with admin rights
<DarkCore> nano
<DarkCore> ^
<MonkeyDust> Chamunks  crow_ ok, get it => there's alsamixer, in the terminal
<Infernall> Dr_willis: what can i do to set my root password, i tried the shadow file route, and the remove likewise-open also didnt work
<zykotic10> !noroot | Infernall
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, I'm mainly looking to install the ui from ubuntu that for some reason is missing within my install of mate
<Chamunks> I think that I had it in gnome3/gnome-shell
<forever2432> Mech0z: sudo nano /dir/file
<Chamunks> but I just recently was experiencing some issues there so i switched back
<Infernall> zykotic10: how do i use that
<Chamunks> thanks all :)
<Infernall> zykotic10: right now i'm as a root user from recovery and it seas event not found
<zykotic10> Infernall: bot seems to be MIA - that factoid says, the setting a root password is not supported in #ubuntu (you can do it on your own system, but don't ask for help here - sorta thing)
<Infernall> zykotic10: so were can i go for help? i have no idea what else can i try?
<sipior> Infernall: can you log in with your normal user account? what exactly happened to your system?
<sentenza> http://xdcc_2
<zykotic10> Infernall: sorry i haven't been following your actual issue, was just reacting to your "how do i set a root password".  I can't help - good luck.
<ubottu> Infernall: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Infernall> sipior: can i go private with you?
<sipior> Infernall: we can talk here.
<rockets> Where is the root crontab file located on ubuntu?
<rockets> I can edit it with sudo crontab -e but I'd like to know where it actually is
<theadmin> rockets: /etc/crontab
<compdoc> that never worked for me - I edit /etc/crontab with an ediotr
<cordyceps> can I do sudo something && sudo somehting? Or will it ask me for a password for the second sudo?
<compdoc> editor
<rockets> theadmin, no, that's not it.
<Gentoo64> cordyceps, if it times out it will
<jrib> rockets: read crontab's man page, it tells you
<Mech0z> do you need to add something to samba to enable windows sharing
<Mech0z> or is that on by default
<cordyceps> how long do I get
<cordyceps> ?
<Zaitzev> sup
<Gentoo64> cordyceps, idk 15 min by default i think
<Zaitzev> before I reformat again
<rockets> jrib, thanks
<Gentoo64> cordyceps, you can change the time in sudoers
<Zaitzev> any helpful advice on partitioning?
<jrib> rockets: note you shouldn't edit those files directly though
<rockets> jrib, I know, I just wanted to know where it was.
<negative> Zaitzev: What are you trying to do?
<cordyceps> Gentoo64: thkx ;)
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: are you dual booting
<compdoc> Mech0z, its not default on any systems Ive installed
<Zaitzev> ActionParsnip: No
<Zaitzev> negative: I understand having /home, /boot etc on their own partitions
<Infernall> sipior: after installing ubuntu i didnt set root password, i wanted to set root now so i can get some privilages for my user... it seemed there was nothing i could do to change the root, as it allways returned invalid token, so i tried it for my user. i went to the UA settings to change the pw, there it got stuck. After 10min of loading screen i just rebooted the system to find out i cant log into my root or my user
<Zaitzev> is a smart thing to do
<ActionParsnip> Zeroedout: 10Gb Ext4 for /, 1.1 x RAM for swap and the rest ext4 for /home
<Zaitzev> failtab? :P
<sipior> Infernall: are both /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow in place?
<ActionParsnip> Zeroedout: unless you have less than 2Gb RAM, then 2.1 x RAM for swap
<Zaitzev> I have 6GB ram
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: yep. se above :)
<cordyceps> Does 'buntu have something like a 'root' terminal, no sudo reqd?
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: do you need hibernate / suspend?
<Zaitzev> no
<ActionParsnip> cordyceps: run:  sudo -i
<syddraf> Is there a utility that will allow me to view the ttl time of a dns entry in my cache?
<ActionParsnip> Zaitzev: then you can easily get away with no swap :)
<Infernall> sipior: no i didnt check /etc/passwd wasnt in the instructions i was using up till now, i'll check
<Zaitzev> so
<Zaitzev> 10gb for /
<Zaitzev> rest for /home
<Zaitzev> that's all I need?
<iceroot> Zaitzev: swap is also a good idea
<Zaitzev> I could probably go a little up on / seeing as I got a 320GB drive to use
<Zaitzev> what about /var, /usr and the others?
<DarkCore> cordyceps, haven't tried, but shouldn't gksu gnome-terminal work?
<iceroot> Zaitzev: the best is to use the ubuntu defaults the installer is suggesting
<sipior> Infernall: for future reference, the account you created at install should be able to acquire superuser privileges by running commands via "sudo"
<barnold> anyone using Kompozer?
<DarkCore> oh yeah, it does
<moshind75> 5
<iceroot> !anyone | barnold
<ubottu> barnold: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cordyceps> DarkCore: sudo -i does the trick, thanks ActionParsnip ;)
<Zaitzev> iceroot: that's the thing, I don't even know what the defaults are
<iceroot> Zaitzev: why? ubuntu is asking you "install ubuntu on this drive?"
<iceroot> Zaitzev: then its creating / and swap automaticly
<Lord_Kakturion> Do anybody know if there are any drivers for akai eie pro?
<Infernall> sipior: noted, thou i wanted to set root ether way, just so everything is in place
<Zaitzev> and /home etc on its own partition?
<iceroot> Zaitzev: no
<Zaitzev> exactly, hehe
<iceroot> Zaitzev: /home will be part of /
<Xanthippus> Heeey
<sipior> Infernall: in place?
<calico> hey guys, i'm running xubuntu on a virtual box. Have setup shared folders and everything, but can't see my hdd's in file manager...  Help how to fix that really appreciated
<Xanthippus> Do you guys know of any good hardware channels?
<iceroot> Xanthippus: ##hardware
<iceroot> !alis | Xanthippus
<ubottu> Xanthippus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Xanthippus> Thanks!
<Zaitzev> I'll try 20GB for /, 1.1xRAM for swap and the rest for /home
<codepal> I've just installed libglib2.0-0 2.30.2, but libgimp2.0 : Depends: libglib2.0 (>= 2.30.2)
<codepal> and it won't install
<Xanthippus> Thanks iceroot c y'all
<forever2432> calico: the HDD's from the main desktop?
<codepal> anybody tell me why libglib2.0 is showing the correct version required in apt-cache showpkg - yet apt won't install ?
<calico> forever2432,  yes
<Infernall> sipior: i mean just i its set
<Zaitzev> I'll be back :)
<codepal> can I tell apt to force install ?
<Nach0z> codepal: yes
<Infernall> sipior: does the passwd file work the same? do i delete the 2nd entry?
<calico> forever2432, told it to auto mount, permanent, I rebooted and still...
<DarkCore> codepal, apt-get install -y
<forever2432> calico: you need to install linux additions and then shutdown VM and edit your VM folder options to add Drives as virtual network drives
<sipior> Infernall: you shouldn't delete anything in /etc/passwd.
<Infernall> sipior: in that case, yes the file is there
<sipior> Infernall: verify that your user account is present, and the file is undamaged.
<codepal> DarkCore, didn't work
<iceroot> Infernall: you should never ever edit /etc/passwd
<sipior> Infernall: the second entry should be "x"
<iceroot> Infernall: NEVER
<iceroot> Infernall: use "usermod"
<sipior> iceroot: system recovery. leave us alone.
<forever2432> calico: on your VM menu there is load VM additions
<iceroot> sipior: no need for your strange attitude
<DarkCore> codepal, my bad.. apt-get -y install
<sipior> iceroot: you're geting in the way.
<Infernall> sipior: noted, and 2nd entry indeed is x
<calico> forever2432, I did loaded them but.. btw i've installed linux additions before setting shared folders
<northernen> codepal, what does 'ldd  _file_' say?
<sipior> Infernall: is /etc/shadow also intact?
<iceroot> sipior: usefull infos over "bad suggestions" are never in the way
<sipior> iceroot: bye now.
<forever2432> calico: You need to install the Guest additions on the VM run Ubuntu
<codepal> northernen, hrmm which _file_ would that be
<Infernall> sipior: the file is there, thou i have allready deleted the hashed entries
<forever2432> calico: otherwise VM Ubuntu wont understand that its running on VM
<sipior> Infernall: the lines are completely gone? or do you simply mean the password hashes?
<Pecker> jumping in here late..what is calico trying to do
<calico> forever2432, i did this: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<calico> before setting up shared folders on vbox
<Infernall> sipior: i mean the password hashes root::....
<calico> Pecker, i can't see my shared folders on virtual box xubuntu
<digitalcake> trying to apt-get install libjpeg but no luck did they remove that lib from ubuntu?
<forever2432> calico:look on VM Device>Install Guest additions on the program
<Pecker> ah
<digitalcake> libjpeg-dev install fine though
<Pecker> you need the guest additions, click devices->install guest additions iirc
<Pecker> course id rather use samba shres for sharing files with vm
<calico> forever2432, yes, it mounts just a cd
<northernen> codepal, libglib2.0. Guessing that's a shared library? If it is, it's possibly looking for the required library in the wrong path. In that case you'll have to create a symlink to the real file in the location libglib2.0 is looking.
<forever2432> calico: additions have to be installed on the first desktop and your VM desktop for it to work
<Pecker> i dont remember you having to put guest additions on the host to get this working?
<calico> i didn't understand that, is it a separate program, different from virtualbox ?
<forever2432> calico: cool now install and restart
<sipior> Infernall: you're currently running a live cd, i suppose?
<codepal> northernen, I'm trying to use apt-get to install gimp 2.7.5 from matt's repo
<Infernall> sipior: yes
<guntbert> forever2432: no, the guest additions need only be installed in the guest  -- vbox support in #vbox too
<calico> should i restart virtual box forever2432 ?
<codepal> unfortunately his instructions to add ricotz & gnome3 repos are not working
<Pecker> calico devices->install guest additions, it mounts a cd image, run script from that cd in vm
<Mech0z> how do I make a user owner of a folder?
<iceroot> Mech0z: chown username folder
<Telroth> I have /usr/bin/screen crashing once or twice a week; Is there a way to get a core dump or a better log than the "screen has segfaulted" in dmesg?
<Pecker> Mech0z: chown user /folder
<ratcheer> Mech0z: chggrp
<iceroot> Mech0z: and chown -R username folder if you also want everything in that folder set to the user
<northernen> codepal, do you have a pastebin?
<sipior> Infernall: where is your system root currently mounted?
<forever2432> calico:run autorun.sh to install on VM run ubuntu
<calico> Pecker, this is my first linux day, "script" is abstract as God
<calico> =)
<Zal> Telroth, run it through strace maybe
<codepal> northernen, https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<ratcheer> Mech0z: No, my answer was wrong.
<Pecker> calico: ah....need to learn otherwise linux wont be useful to you ;)
<Mike9863> I ran the first command given on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and it installed a bunch of software that I do not want such as Unity, Empathy, etc. How can I remove everything it did?
<codepal> northernen, sure I have pastebin
<KehoroBlade> could someone point me to the room that helps with Debugging a program for a bug report I have all the dbgsym packages installed but need to get some help with getting the correct information.
<northernen> codepal, of the error message.
<Tynach> Hey, I'm having annoying sound issues. Sound USED to work fine, and it seems random how this happens...
<codepal> but ldd isn't going to help, cause I haven't installed gimp2.7.5 yet
<forever2432> calico: from the virtual cd look for in folder autorun.sh and run to install
<Tynach> Sometimes when I log in, sound works. Other times, it doesn't.
<Pecker> Mike9863: sudo apt-get remove unwantedapp
<calico> Pecker, im good at copying and pasting stuff in the console tho
<Infernall> sipior: the live cd i suppose
<calico> forever2432, let me check that
<Mike9863> Pecker: I do not want to have to do it for every application it installed. I don't even know the list. Is there no way to revert the changes it made?
 * Pecker starts virtualbox so he doesnt have to remember how it worked
<Tynach> overall, I'm finding I have to log out/log in/log out/log in over and over until sound works. Sometimes I have to reboot.
<northernen> codepal, it reports you missing libglib?
<sipior> Infernall: you've mounted your system's root partition somewhere, obviously.
<Pecker> was there a script you used or something Mike9863 ?
<Tynach> Right now, nothing's working. How do I solve this?
<Pecker> Tynach: need mroe info as to what 'what' is
<Infernall> sipior: /media/long string
<Mike9863> Pecker: Just that first command
<sipior> Infernall: okay, use chroot: chroot /media/blahblah /bin/sh
<Zal> Mike9863, that's actually a whole script, just written as one line. You'll have to rewrite it in reverse.
<Tynach> Pecker, what do you mean? The issue is that I don't know what is causing sound not to work. I'm asking you guys what it could be.
<sipior> Infernall: then "passwd <username>"
<Pecker> ah misssed your question part
<tuxguy> test
<Mike9863> Zal: Well I see that it ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Is that what would install all those packages?
<codepal> northernen, missing the correct version to continue to install libgimp2.0
<forever2432> calico: just tested it now again and my shares folders from my host is in /media
<Pecker> Mike9863: seesm to me it ran upgrade and dist-upgrade... otherwise all it did was pluseaudio which is needed for sound
<codepal> and with apt-cache showpkg libglib2.0-0 I KNOW I have the right version
<Zal> Mike9863, no, upgrade won't typically install a bunch of new packages as far as I know. The *next* command installs new stuff though
<tuxguy> Hey Folks...am a n00b & running 12.04 alpha2 on a 64 bit dell laptop....trackpad does not work
<calico> forever2432, it said that i already have it, now im reinstallign
<codepal> need to tell apt it's got it's facts wrong
<Pecker> not much you can do if you dont remember what was installed except apt0get remove app
<tuxguy> anybpody else having issues with trackpad on 12.04 pp alpha2 ?
<xangua> !pangolin | tuxguy
<ubottu> tuxguy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tuxguy> @ubottu..i know
<Pecker> stil mad at ubuntu for not making p be penguin
<tuxguy> installed the alpha using dist-upgrade
<Tynach> Anyone have a clue on my sound issue?
<codepal> northernen, http://pastebin.com/Vf6zYmu7
<zykotic10> tuxguy: dist-upgrade?  are you sure your on 12.04 then?  "lsb_release -sc"
<Mike9863> Zal: I'm guessing the ubuntu-desktop package is the one that comes with all the packages. If I were to remove ubuntu-desktop would it revert to what I had previously or would it remove essential things as well?
<forever2432> calico: just tested it now again and my shares folders from my host is in /media
<Infernall> sipior: so far seems good
<xangua> Mike9863: it won't
<widewake> hi guis.
<Pecker> calico: devices_install guest additions->open cd drive in vm-> run autorun.sh
<tuxguy> @zykotic10
<tuxguy> {
<tuxguy> 02march2012_0035ist_papa-phd-kalesh-park-navbharat_cancer-genomics-gmail-chat_apple-vp-ucsc-haussler-lab_macarthur-lab-harvard_chrome-freeze_etal_win1
<sipior> Infernall: check /etc/shadow to make sure the entry is present. you should then be able to log in to your system with your user account.
<tuxguy> sorry
<ratcheer> Tynach: From my experience, it could be any of about a thousand things.
<Mike9863> xangua: It won't remove essential things or it won't remove only the packages it newly installed?
 * dahaxxer headbangs
<tuxguy> ctrl+c instead of ctrl+shift+c
<tuxguy> tux@tux-Inspiron-N4030:~$ lsb_release -a
<tuxguy> No LSB modules are available.
<tuxguy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tuxguy> Description:	Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<tuxguy> Release:	12.04
<FloodBot1> tuxguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxguy> Codename:	precise
<widewake> Adobe flash player will crash whenever i try to access my cam or mic, wat do?
<dahaxxer> !grub3
<xangua> tuxguy: did you read the part where it says Pangolin Support is in #ubuntu+1 ?
<dahaxxer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zykotic10> tuxguy: reask your question in #ubuntu+1
<tuxguy> thanks guys, my bad, am new to irc, took me a while to figure out #ubuntu+1 is another channel...
<tuxguy> i initially thought it's an email list
<Tynach> ratcheer, if it helps, the sound seems to 'work' at the login screen - i.e. I can move the volume slider back and forth. When I log into Unity (2D|3D), the sound symbol is the speaker and two dashes - as if it were muted - and the volume slider is unusable.
<widewake> Adobe flash player will crash whenever i try to access my cam or mic, wat do?
<zykotic10> tuxguy: FYI beginners should not be running the development version, you're going to run into issues!
<Infernall> sipior: longest hash i' v ever seen :)
<tuxguy> everything else works fine,e xcept the trackpad...want to be on the bleedinge edge
<tuxguy> :)
<Tynach> Ubuntu should create some sort of 'rolling release' version of Ubuntu.
<widewake> Adobe flash player will crash whenever i try to access my cam or mic, wat do? adobe website also does to recognize my mic or cam. so i cant adjust there. though cam and mic have worked plenty of times.
<ratcheer> Tynach: Yes, I think it is muted. Will the "--" icon not drop down to a menu? And on that menu, there should be an unmute button...
<Tynach> ratcheer, as I said, it appears as if it's muted. But the 'unmute' button is not visible, and I cannot 'slide' the volume slider. Attempting to slide the volume slider actually crashes the menu.
<calico> Pecker, now i that i see my shared folders, i dont have permission to access them??
<dahaxxer> ubuntu,
<dahaxxer> ----------> win bootmgr or grub2? <----------
<ratcheer> Tynach: Rolling release sounds wonderful, doesn't it? In reality, it is just different headaches. I know, I run Arch, too.
<Tynach> ratcheer, trying to open Sound Settings, it has "Choose a device to configure", and has no devices listed.
<Infernall> sipior: it worked, might i bother with a quick question what is a login keyring?
<Pecker> calico: this is why i hate shared folders..never seems to work right.
<Pecker> whats is the exact error you get
<northernen> codepal, did you check for libglib2.0 having unmet dependencies?
<calico> permission denied
<widewake> Adobe flash player will crash whenever i try to access my cam or mic, wat do?
<sipior> Infernall: a data store for various credentials.
<forever2432> ok
<Zal> calico, shared folders are going to need proper group ownership and permissions, and users will need to be in the right group.
<ratcheer> Tynach: So, it sounds fairly messed up. I'm not sure what to tell you.
<sipior> Infernall: you can change the password of the keyring to match your own login password, and it won't ask you for a password after logging in.
<sipior> Infernall: have a look at the gnome-keyring utility.
<calico> Zal, so how do I do that...
<Tynach> ratcheer, I know. That's why I'm asking on here :p I'm normally pretty good at Linux.
<Tynach> Does anyone know where the pulseaudio settings are stored?
<codepal> northernen, http://pastebin.com/PeEjPiAk
<Dmole> is there a chan for 12.04?
<codepal> I can't see any unmet dependencies....
<delinquentme> if Im trying to install java over terminal ... what would I use ?   like i ran this:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk  and it was unable to find any candidates
<delinquentme> i've found a tut .. but it says I need to add someone PPA... for java that feels weird
<ratcheer> Tynach: Have you looked at the in-depth sound issues troubleshooting thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<iceroot> delinquentme: its not in the repos anymore
<iceroot> delinquentme: you have to download it from the oracle website
<delinquentme> O_o;;;
<Zal> calico, create a group, put your users in that group, change the group ownership of the folder to that group, and read "man chmod" for fine-tuning access controls.
<delinquentme> best way to do that for an EC2 instance?
<iceroot> delinquentme: oracle is evil and is not allowing anymore to provide java
<codepal> 2.30.2-4ubuntu1~oneiric1 == 2.30.2!!!
 * Zal goes to lunch
<codepal> so why!
<Tynach> ratcheer, I've looked for such threads, have not found any. The ones I've found have a big long command line, and reading it, I do NOT want to install random stuff from a new repository. So no thanks.
<vithos> is there a way to restore a ubuntu-server (11.10) install to a "pristine" state? i had to upgrade my new vps from 10.10 to 11.10 but some things seem misconfigured
<iceroot> delinquentme: the best is to use openjdk instead of sun/oracle java
<ratcheer> Tynach: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240
<iceroot> vithos: only with your backup
<OerHeks> Dmole, join #Ubuntu+1 for Pangolin 12.04
<delinquentme> sudo apt-get openjdk
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dmole> OerHeks: thanks :)
<iceroot> delinquentme: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ratcheer> Tynach: Also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<guntbert> I tried to ppa-purge webup8team/gnome3 and it gives some scary output about removing *many* packages - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/864010/ . Any opinions on this?
<Dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_willis> yousure you gave the command right to remove that repo?
<Dr_willis> errr ppa. :)
<Tynach> ratcheer, Firefox is trying to access sound in the background whenever I click on a link apparently (even though no sound is played), and it freezes/crashes upon me trying to read those pages. Lawl.
<GeorgeJ> How does one disable 3d effects on Ubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: #ubuntu+1
<calico> Zal, how do I change the ownership of the folder
<Dr_willis> GeorgeJ,  go to #ubuntu+1 for that release
<GeorgeJ> Allright, thank you
<ratcheer> Tynach: Wow. I've never heard of anything like that.
<Dmole> what is the normal way to run a script on user login?
<guntbert> Dr_willis: sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/gnome3     seems correct?
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  depends on what its doing.
<Dr_willis> guntbert,  all i know about the command is shown in that factoid url. :) ive never needed to use it.
<Dmole> Dr_willis: howso?
<Tynach> ratcheer, it eventually continues, having given up. But that basically means I have to wait for 30 seconds after hitting the 'back' button.
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  what is the script doing...
<Dmole> Dr_willis: the script is running xbmc if you must know :)
<guntbert> Dr_willis: any opinion on the *long* list?
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  last i checked - xbmc added a session entry in the LightDm/Login menus. You could put a link from the xbmc.desktop file to your autostart directory
 * calico slapz XuMuK 
<Dr_willis> or is it autorun..
<Dr_willis> !autorun
<dahaxxer> guys, I cannot install lubuntu from wubi
<Dr_willis>  ~/.config/autorun (or autostart)
<dahaxxer> it is not in the list
<amr> ive tried disabling ServerSignature in httpd.conf, but I can't seem to get it to work
<Dmole> Dr_willis: where is the "autostart directory"?
<dahaxxer> why isn't the best of ubuntu in a list of a win32 installer?
<amr> ive restarted apache, and httpd.conf is included in apache2.conf, so where else should i specify this?
<amr> in a site?
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, are you sure you want a wubi, it is not for long erm use.
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  wubi can be problemnatic. You could download a lubuntu.iso perhaps and point the wubi installer to it.
<dahaxxer> why would they still give it away then?
<calico> dahaxxer, i confirm, noob user here, installed ubuntu from wubi, nothing but problems
<dahaxxer> I want to keep my bootmgr and wubi is the way to go
<Dr_willis> its for 'testing' out the release.
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  i dont see the point in worrying about the boot manager. and id reccomend using virtualbox over wubi.
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, you can even with a dual boot with esaybcd.
<dahaxxer> easybcd?
<urfr332gO> easybcd*
<dahaxxer> easybcd only works with win7
<Dr_willis> You could install grub to a flash drive if you really wanted to and not touch the windows disk.
<Dr_willis> You could even install to a flash drive for a totally portable setup.
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, did you mention the windows install your using?
<calico> can someone please explain how do I change permissions of folders? I'm at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-file-properties-permissions.html#folders and still can't do it
<dahaxxer> last question in here, how do i take off 5gb of an existent partition to make swap space?
<Dr_willis> calico,  chown or chmod options foldername   normally
<dahaxxer> urfr332gO: XP
<Infernall> sipior: thx for your time, everything is setup
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  use a gparted live cd, or some other tools to resize your existing partions.
<marvindoppelt> dahaxxer, have you tried gParted?
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, a swap wont work with the wubi I believe wubi is just a file in windows
<sipior> Infernall: great, glad you're up and running again.
<jhutchins_> I have a fresh install on a Dell Optiplex GX280.  A lot of the text in dialog windows, xchat's input box, etc. is messed up.  On th eother hand, the chat window text is fine.
<dahaxxer> thanks
<Dmole> Dr_willis: ah I found "startup applications" int the menu I'll try that.
<Dr_willis> never noticed if wubi uses a swap partion if it exists.. :) never really heard anyone mention that befor.
<dahaxxer> gparted is my way to go
<Infernall> sipior: btw, why is the root pw a taboo here?
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  that just manages the links in that autorun dir basically
<urfr332gO> Infernall, there isn't one.
<Dr_willis> Infernall,  its goes against the ubuntu security 'methodogy' :)
<dahaxxer> have a nice night, will be back to help when i'm done with my precise lubuntu
<dahaxxer> day..
<sipior> Infernall: it can trip up inexperienced users. also, the default openssh daemon on ubuntu permits root logins. (a bad policy)
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  for 12.x go to #ubuntu+1
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, see #ubuntu+1 for precise
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis, I'm ubuntu geek, I can outscore u+1
<delinquentme> when I want to install a software package (JRuby ) I want to run ./path/to      .. what file?
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  from what ive seen.. i dont think so,,
<sipior> Infernall: sudo also permits a much finer allocation of superuser privileges, along with extensive logging.
<LucidGuy> Routing question.  I have two ISPs.  Both configured but only one default route as we speak.  I have a certain IP/host on the internet I want to connect to only through the ISP connection that does not have a route in place.  Assuming that makes sense, does any know if that is possible?  Running Ubuntu.
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis, i knew of  gparted, just i knew there was a way in the setup, that's what i meant
<calico> Dr_willis, so (me = calico) chmod calico+rw /media, right?
<Infernall> sipior: btw, well thx anyway :)
<dahaxxer> and I tottaly hate grub
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  i dont think wubi's setup does partioning at all.
<sipior> Infernall: you can get a root shell via "sudo -i", if you need it.
<sipior> Infernall: sure thing, have fun.
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, yeah right and I'm the king of Siam.
<dahaxxer> okay thanks
<Dr_willis> !permissions | calico
<ubottu> calico: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dahaxxer> urfr332gO, kings are fags.
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, if you use that tgerm you will be banned.
<urfr332gO> term
<dahaxxer> huh? u cnt ban me
<Dmole> Dr_willis: nice that worked so where is this "autorun dir"? and it there a "logoff applications" thingy?
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, no but I can report you if yo continue.
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  i gave its path earlier...
<urfr332gO> you
<Dr_willis>  ~/.config/autorun (or autostart)   <- I think
<jhutchins_> Any clue how to address font issues?  d is displaying as an uppercse E
<urfr332gO> !pm | dahaxxer
<ubottu> dahaxxer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dmole> Dr_willis: thanks
<dahaxxer> hand guys
<calico> Dr_willis, ok i did sudo chmod 777 /media but still cant access it
<Silver`> calico:  what message r u receiving?
<urfr332gO> dahaxxer, you have been reported along with your pm.
<Dr_willis> calico,  a bit weird to need to do 777 to /media/ can you 'cd' to the directory and do a 'touch testifile' as a user?
<Tynach> Ok, think I may have fixed it. brb, rebooting.
<calico> Silver`,  permission denied
<pangolin> dahaxxer: Please don't PM people without asking first.
<dahaxxer> urfr332gO, please note that PM != #ubuntu
<Dmole> Dr_willis: I looked at "tree ~/.config/autorun" and I'm not seeing it...
<pangolin> dahaxxer: Please don't PM people without asking first. Some people consider it rude.
<dahaxxer> so, don't expect me to get banned for having a nice chit chat via PM.
<Silver`> calico i ment after you wrote the chmod command
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  it may be autostart. i dont rember. and im not on a linux box.
<dahaxxer> not sure if pangolin bot or human but kay
<Dr_willis> You can get banned for being rude in PM.
<calico> Silver`,  nothing that's all:
<calico> calico@calico-VirtualBox:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media
<calico> [sudo] password for calico:
<calico> calico@calico-VirtualBox:~$
<dahaxxer> Dr_willis, I was sweet as cake KP
<Dr_willis> calico,  so you now do a  cd /media/ and  touch testfile    and get an error?
<Dmole> Dr_willis: "tree -a ~/|grep -i start" found "startupCache.8.little" but that looks wrong....
<Dr_willis> calico,  i dont really see wny you need to be doing this to /media/ unless you somehow messed it up.
<dahaxxer> can i install ubuntu from SDHC?
<Dr_willis> Dmole,  theres some bot factoid on it.
<Dr_willis> dahaxxer,  if your system can boot a sdhc you can. done it befor.
<Dr_willis> ive also installed to sdhc :)
<dahaxxer> ty
<dahaxxer> what was the command for killing the client again?
<Dr_willis> what client?
<dahaxxer> qwebirc
<Dr_willis>  perhaps /quit
<dahaxxer> ty hand
<calico> Dr_willis, i just want to access my virtual box shared files that's all. I'm a new ubuntu user and all this frustrates me :(
<Phinnay> hey! i am having a problem with one of my ubuntu 11.10 server machines
<Dmole> Dr_willis: well I'll look into it another time thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> calico, I never needed to mess with /media/ to access the special vbox share.. you could also just access the machine/vm via the network/samba/ssh/sftp methods
<Phinnay> i go to log on, i enter the username and password... it shows me the motd and then kicks right back to the logon prompt...
<guntbert> calico: you can ask for virtual box support in #vbox too
<Dr_willis> vbox also has a decent manual/
<sipior> Phinnay: this is at the console?
<mohawkjohn> I went on vacation and when I came back my launcher icons were invisible and spread out. I can still click on things if I wait for t he tooltips to show up, but not all of them are even within the screen boundaries because they've been spread out so much. What gives?
<velko_> Phinnay, have you changed your login shell? in /etc/passwd?
<Boreeas> Is there a command to put my laptop in suspension mode from the console?
<Phinnay> yeah, this is at the console
<Phinnay> and ive done nothing to /etc/passwd
<Phinnay> just... happened one day o.o
<sipior> Phinnay: do you have any other access to the system? is there a file called /etc/nologin present?
<Phinnay> i booted up with the CD and went to the "recover a broken system" option and mounted /
<Phinnay> let me check
<Phinnay> no on the /etc/nologon
<sipior> Phinnay: your entry in /etc/passwd looks correct?
<sipior> Phinnay: any unusual entries in your .login, .profile, &cet.?
<velko_> Phinnay, what are the last entries in /va/log/auth.log?
<sburw> I've an Android tablet and want to connect  it to my ubuntu desktop computer. What do I need to do?
<Silver`> i failed at that one too:)
<sburw> Anyone has a suggestion?
<Phinnay> scrollin thru, it looks like someone was trying to log in as root over and over again
<Phinnay> is a loong file
<urfr332gO> sburw, you can actually install ubuntu on it.
<Pecker> sburw: what are you trying to do with it? i assume grab a usb acable and hook the 2 systtems to gether
<afaccrucazz> 12x BRAZZERS ACCOUNT ENJOY :   http://adf.ly/5sOTy
<afaccrucazz> 12x BRAZZERS ACCOUNT ENJOY :   http://adf.ly/5sOTy  1
<afaccrucazz> 12x BRAZZERS ACCOUNT ENJOY :   http://adf.ly/5sOTy  2
<afaccrucazz> 12x BRAZZERS ACCOUNT ENJOY :   http://adf.ly/5sOTy  3
<afaccrucazz> spam time
<FloodBot1> afaccrucazz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afaccrucazz> bb
<DJones> !ops | afaccrucazz
<ubottu> afaccrucazz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<aeon-ltd> uhhhhh....
<Zaitzev> back
<sburw> Pecker, I've a cable and yes, I want to share between both
<Pecker> you shoul djust hook the 2 system together with usb cable, and it should work together just like that..idk dotn have andriod stuff so basing off of how other devices work
<Zaitzev> typical that the nvidia driver installation doesn't let me use dual monitor
<brand> hi could someone tell me how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu please
<planttt> brand: you cannot install a tar.gz file, only extract it
<Silver`> Pecker it's really not that easy lol
<urfr332gO> !tar | brand,
<ubottu> brand,: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<aeon-ltd> brand: is this the source?
<ssfdre38> how can i fix a GPG Key error?
<brand> yes i have extracted the file
<Zaitzev> su
<dorong> I've created a RAID10 array using mdadm on /dev/md0 and haven't created a filesystem from it (nor an lvm volume over it) before I restarted the machine (ubuntu 11.10), and after the restart the device was name /dev/md127 instead of the /dev/md0 it was created as.
<Zaitzev> ;)
<brand> how can i proceed after that
<aeon-ltd> brand: is this the source?
<Zal> ssfdre38, what error?
<brand> source? what is source.yes i think so
<sburw> I' connected them. Haven't looked whether it worked or not. Do I need some drivers or whatever?
<aeon-ltd> !compile | brand
<ubottu> brand: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<brand> its a setup file
<planttt> brand: kind of depends of what is in the tarball.
<urfr332gO> brand, the bts link tells you how to install a tar, it is all over the web as well.
<ssfdre38> Zal, http://paste.ssfdre38.com/67
<urfr332gO> bots
<sburw> See ya later
<sburw> Bye
<fishcooker> is there any regex tool offline @ubuntu?
<Zal> ssfdre38, hm, you'll have to locate, download, and install their public key
<planttt> fishcooker, please elaborate
<Ubi_DaX> ?
<Ubi_DaX> Hi
<ssfdre38> Zal, well i use a ppa from kubuntu to update to the 4.8 kde desktop
<Ubi_DaX> I have some problems with moving the instalation to the Flash in here
<fishcooker> i don't get your point planttt
<Ubi_DaX> I get copy failed
<fishcooker> actually i usually test my regex online
<Ubi_DaX> UNetBootin will not extract the files to the drive and Universal USB Installer gts copy failed
<Ubi_DaX> what hsould I do?
<Ubi_DaX> :]
<brand> i am still really stuck in installing an application.this is the 1st time im using linux.need help guys
<Pricey> brand: what app?
<planttt> fishcooker, what do you mean with "regex tool" and what do you mean with "offline" ?
<brand> i have extracted the tar and cd cd into the installation folder
<brand> sidefx houdini
<Pricey> brand: are you sure it isn't available in the repositories?
<brand> yes i think so
<planttt> fishcooker, but, to get you started, Perl has regexes built in
<Pricey> brand: We really really don't reccomend randomly compiling random stuff off the intarwebs.
<PsyCl0ne> Gentlemen, and women. Can someone assist me in enabling my touchpad with out a mouse and Internet.
<planttt> fishcooker, so does PHP
<Ubi_DaX> please?
<brand> oh
<Zal> fishcooker, kde has a regular expression widget. Maybe Gnome does too, I dunno
<fishcooker> but on this case i can't do that .. usually i go to http://rubular.com/
<brand> but its not a spam application or something
<fishcooker> can u get my point planttt?
<Pricey> brand: have you seen http://www.sidefx.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1207&Itemid=273#install ?
<planttt> fishcooker, i do now, and gave you two pointers
<Silver`> Can anyone recommend a good firewall?
<AlanBell> Ubi_DaX: is the drive otherwise writeable?
<Ubi_DaX> AlanBell, of course
<fishcooker> perl and php, planttt?
<Ubi_DaX> It writes boots info, but not the ubuntu
<planttt> fishcooker, yes
<planttt> fishcooker, o btw, JavaScript has it built in as well. If you have a browser, you have a "regex tool"
<AlanBell> Ubi_DaX: so you have what an SD card in a USB reader or something?
<velko_> Silver`, what is a good firewall? easy to setup for a single user or complex but flexible?
<Ubi_DaX> It's a USB 2.0 HDD
<Silver`> Ubi_DaX:  did you try extracting to the desktop and then copying then to the usb?
<Ubi_DaX> It's actually an USB flash drive
<Ubi_DaX> Silver` will that work?
<Ubi_DaX> just simple copying? :\
<AlanBell> no
<urfr332gO> !info firewall
<ubottu> Package firewall does not exist in oneiric
<AlanBell> you can dd recent images to a USB drive and they should work
<Silver`> did for me but if u wait i can tell u exactly how
<Ubi_DaX> :\
<AlanBell> !firewall | urfr332gO
<ubottu> urfr332gO: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<fishcooker> hmmm planttt, i choose php over perl.. but still i can't get your point abt the solution on php
<Tynach> ratcheer, I finally solved the problem, by deleting all Gnome settings. I deleted .local, .gnome2, .config, and several others in my home directory. I then rebooted. Not the prettiest solution, but it worked.
<urfr332gO> AlanBell, wasn't for me but thanks.
<planttt> fishcooker, you can install the php-cli package and have a php shell
<ratcheer> Tynach: Excellent. Great work!
<Silver`> Ubi_DaX:  there r some steps if you want to boot from the USB
<urfr332gO> Silver`, ^^^ see the bot
<brand> Pricey: thank you very much..the problem im facing is this The chosen installation directory          /homee/H12/hfs10.0.249     does not exist.      Create this directory for installation of software?     (Choosing 'n' will allow you to go back to the previous menu)      Create Directory (y or n) [y] ==>
<ratcheer> Tynach: What led you to try that?
<Ubi_DaX> Silver` I know how to boot from usb, but can i simply extract to usb with no crappy unetbootin
<fishcooker> zal, what kind of widget.. let me know abt it
<Ubi_DaX> ?
<Ubi_DaX> that's what you stated.
<Pricey> brand: that's a prompt, not a problem
<Tynach> ratcheer, because I know nothing changed in my system config, and nothing changed in my hardware configuration. So, figured it had to be user settings.
<fishcooker> OMJ, planttt php-cli.. then i can test it on command prompt rather than gui one
<Tynach> If Btrfsck tools are ready by 12.04, I'm going to do a fresh install and switch to Btrfs.
<brand> Pricey: mkdir: cannot create directory `/homee': Permission denied mkdir: cannot create directory `/homee': Permission denied mkdir: cannot create directory `/homee': Permission denied Pricey;Permission denied
<Zaitzev> are there any better alternatives to disper?
<Ubi_DaX> can't there be something wrong with lubuntu 12.04 image?
<naman> anyone up for google summer of code
<Pricey> brand: try /home/, not /homee/
<planttt> fishcooker, right
<planttt> fishcooker, or install Firebug and use the Javascript console to do it there
<AlanBell> Ubi_DaX: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033495.html
<ratcheer> Tynach: I thought btrf fsck tool was still just a theory, heh heh.
<Tynach> ratcheer, there's a version available in the "dangerdonteveruse" branch.
<clouder`grr> fishcooker, if you are using rubular I'm assuming you are using ruby, why not use irb if you are going to go console route
<fishcooker> i'm bleeding planttt :D
<marvindoppelt> Perhaps this is not the right place to ask this, but if I may ask; I have just partitioned my hard on my Dell Vostro and installed Ubuntu 10.04.  The problem now is that though I can select windows option at the grub menu, the windows startup continues upto a point where I just get a black blank screen.  What could be the problem?
<ratcheer> Tynach: Yes, I know. I got all excited reading about it on Phoronix, until I saw the donteveruse tag.
<planttt> fishcooker, is that a good thing (/me is not native english speaking)
<fishcooker> is there any desktop regex tool :p
<Tynach> They're being VERY careful about Btrfsck.
<Pecker> fishcooker: for regex: kiki
<Tynach> But it's supposed to be ready by the next release of Oracle Linux.
<Silver`> urfr332gO:  sorry i read your note, but i ment another firewall, already configured
<llutz> !info kodos
<ubottu> kodos (source: kodos): A visual regular expression editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.9-6.3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 429 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<llutz> fishcooker: ^^
<urfr332gO> Silver`, there is firestarter, what do you need one for?
<Silver`> can i pm you?
<urfr332gO> Silver`, I probably know the least about linux firewalls, so it would be a waste, the channel is better really.
<Silver`> ok
<Ubi_DaX> I'll get to suicide watch
<Silver`> what happened?
<Ubi_DaX> Why is this forbidden?
<Ubi_DaX> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/beta-1/alternate/lubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Pici> Precise is not supported in this channel, try #ubuntu+1
<Silver`> idk maybe because it's a beta version that failed?
<Tynach> Ubi_DaX, you're downloading from torrent.ubuntu.com.
<Pici> : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Ubi_DaX> ... Obviously i am Tynach..
<Ubi_DaX> oh
<Ubi_DaX> right
<Tynach> Maybe that's only a torrent tracker site, and not an actual download site?
<Ubi_DaX> I'm such a noob
<Pecker> multiple personalities day?
<Silver`> :)
<Silver`> skizos r scary
<codepal> ok so now I'm screwed
<codepal> I used apt-get download libglib2.0-0 -
<codepal> then ran dpkg -i libglib2.0-0
<urfr332gO> Pecker, you a John Waters fan?
<Pecker> never heard of him
<Zaitzev> lol, userlogos.org is wiped
<codepal> now synaptic won't do anything cause libgimp still thinks libglib is < 2.30
<codepal> but it's libglib 2.31
<urfr332gO> Pecker, he has a movie with your nic as the name.
<codepal> how to remedy?
<ZeloZelos> anybody know how to get an objects rotation to change the location of another?
<codepal> can I edit the status file somewhere to manually override this?
<mzilla> crap, i need to flash the bios of my acer aspire to fix an overheating problem but the only way to do that is via Windows and I have no windows :(
<p1l0t> ZeloZelos: in what?
<ZeloZelos> dang it wrong channel agian
<codepal> mzilla, overheating problem?
<ZeloZelos> sorry
<codepal> mzilla, clean it ;-) ?
<ZeloZelos> blender p1l0t
<Pici> codepal: Do you realize that glib is an integral part of your system and you risk completely breaking your install by changing its version?
<codepal> Pici, it's working...
<urfr332gO> Pecker, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecker_%28film%29 funny movie akk his are.
<codepal> so it's not broken yet
<luminoso> hi! i have 3 folders in /sys/class/backlight and only one works. how do i make FN hotkeys to set the right folder?
<p1l0t> What is !blender
<urfr332gO> all
<p1l0t> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<p1l0t> Neat
<codepal> and if Matthias GIMP suggests I can install it, I don't see why it won't work
<Silver`> that sounds like u want to break it, codepal
<codepal> I can always chroot and unbreak it
<ZeloZelos> p1l0t, its a 3d animation program
<codepal> just help me tell dpkg it's not broken
<Pici> codepal: What are you trying to do exactly?
<codepal> cause it's not
<p1l0t> Sounds like awesomeness I'm going to try it
<codepal> I've installed gimp 2.7.5
<codepal> it's working
<Pecker> ah urfr332gO you a fan of Jak and Daxter, thats when the name comes from for me
<Pecker> ?
<FreeWIlly> hi all im trying to partition and format a 3tb drive in ubuntu server
<codepal> but now dpkg thinks libglib is a older version than is actually installed
<codepal> I suspect a packaging problem in ricotz ppa
<nycMonkey> I'm trying to convert the ubuntu iso to an img for installing from a USB on mac. The hdiutil command I've found it not working for me. Can anyone offer any assistance? The command I'm typing is: hdiutil convert -iso -o UDRW filename.img filename.iso
<FreeWIlly> however creating the first partition and formatting it the size is only 447gb
<codepal> all I want to do is cheat, and tell dpkg that it's got no dependency problmes
<codepal> s/problmes/problems/
<urfr332gO> Pecker, never been a gamer, but to each his own.
<c0nv1ct> nycMonkey: that isn't going to work since modern Macs require USB storage to use GPT
<c0nv1ct> nycMonkey: to be bootable, that is
<p1l0t> Oh you need a GUI for that aye
<mads-> Anyone else having problems downloading the new beta release as torrents?
<Pecker> yep
<delinquentme> can I get a 2 line breakdown of x64 vrs x32 ?  like are x64s inherently faster?
<FreeWIlly> here a link using fdsik to create a partition again but dont know really what to put in to make the partition max, near to 3tb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/864112/
<p1l0t> delinquentme: Yes.
<yaro> Hey guys, I just tried 3.2.9 kernel and I get a black screen at lightdm. Lenovo l420 hd 3000 graphics.
<yaro> tried it on 11.10
<iceroot> delinquentme: amd64 can adress more memory, some application may be faster but you will not see the difference in speed. if possible always use amd64
<ikonia> yaro: go back to the supported ubuntu kernel
<theadmin> yaro: Unofficial kernels are not supported here.
<iceroot> yaro: then use the kernel from ubuntu again, everything else is not supported here
<xangua> yaro: try the kernel incluided in official repository
<theadmin> yaro: chroot into your setup and install an official kernel
<yaro> I know that supported one works.
<marco> #ubuntu-it
<FreeWIlly> can anyone help using fdisk and creating the max partition
<yaro> But if I don't report, they won't fix it in 12.04 won't they?
<ikonia> yaro: ok so if you know the standard kernel works, why areyou changing it
<yaro> so could you please show me the way?
<ikonia> yaro: what version of ubuntu are you working ?
<ikonia> using
<velko_> FreeWIlly, are you on this step right now? line in the pastebin?
<yaro> 11.10 now
<FreeWIlly> yip
<Saalko> Hello there, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 And i wanted to start a game. But the game doesn't starts and closes. There is an terminal at the Terminal. That I am not using actual drivers. Can anyone help? My laptop has  a geforce GT555M graqfikchip. If I ask for VGA something in terminal, he says: So my question. is my grafik running across my CPU or with my grafik chip?
<Saalko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864113/
<velko_> FreeWIlly, and you press 1. what happens?
<yaro> or should I try beta 1 and report with its kernel?
<iceroot> yaro: if the error is happening with 12.04 report a bug
<ikonia> yaro: ok - so why are you testing non-11.10 kernels ?
<ikonia> yaro: what are you trying to do/achieve ?
<kevin> hi all. i am looking for some software suggestions... i need to create some very basic 2d animation with a static background and a rotating, moving image in the foreground that can be saved as an avi/mpg/etc. i know flash can do this using motion tweens, but i'm looking for a linux-compatible solution. any ideas?
<iceroot> yaro: and 12.04 goes to #ubuntu+1
<yaro> ok sorry for troubling you ;)
<ikonia> yaro: its no trouble, just not sure what you are trying to do ?
<Ubi_DaX> umm what the difference between alternate install and desktop install? *newb*
<ikonia> Ubi_DaX: the install routine, nothing else
<theadmin> Ubi_DaX: alternate = text installer
<yaro> trying to report that 3.2 kernel doesn't work with hd3000
<ikonia> Ubi_DaX: one is a full desktop/gui prompted installer, the other is ncurses
<yaro> 3.3 does, but 3.3 doesn't have sound
<FreeWIlly> velko_: i get this line: Last cylinder, +cylinders or +size{K,M,G} (1-267349, default 267349):
<Ubi_DaX> wich one has try first?
<ikonia> yaro: mixing distro components is not a valid test
<iceroot> yaro: please test 12.04 and if that doesnt work, report a bug
<yaro> trying to let the devs know about the problem
<Ubi_DaX> the desktop?
<ikonia> Ubi_DaX: just use the desktop
<FreeWIlly> (hope its okay i paste a one liner in here
<ikonia> yaro: you are making problems, not reporting existing one
<iceroot> yaro: everything else is not related to ubuntu
<ikonia> yaro: use 11.10 components with 11.10 - 12.04 with 12.04
<yaro> it is a problem, it is with all distros on 3.2 kernel
<ikonia> yaro: ok, so then it's not an ubuntu issue, it's a problem with the kernel that needs to be logged to the kernel, not the distro
<iceroot> yaro: test it with 12.04
<yaro> ok ;)
<Silver`> Ubi_DaX:  yes, the desktop
<iceroot> yaro: if it is a bug in the kernel report it to launchpad and to LKML
<Ubi_DaX> thansk
<iceroot> yaro: but using 11.10 with that kernel is not supported
<velko> FreeWIlly, i was disconnected. i don't know if you talked to me in the meantime
<FreeWIlly> velko_: sorry did u get that
<FreeWIlly> velko: Last cylinder, +cylinders or +size{K,M,G} (1-267349, default 267349):
<FreeWIlly> thats funny coz it sees 364801 cylinders initially
<codeperl> hello
<velko> FreeWIlly, just press enter. the default is to use the whole drive
<FreeWIlly> should i just go with that max then try extend
<velko> FreeWIlly, i don't think you have any other option
<FreeWIlly> lemme try
<FreeWIlly> tks
<codeperl> i am in problem now.can anyone please help?i am running this command.http://pastebin.com/dm74rexk
<codeperl> in ubuntu 11.04
<codeperl> and it gives me the error,
<codeperl> http://pastebin.com/LjHHxWYu
<codeperl> i can not understand how to solve.
<fishcooker> ok thanks all of my fan(llutz + pecker + zal +clouder`grr + especially for planttt.. thanks for bearing with me) for helping me abt the regex :D.. your help have inspired me to use wine + desktop regex tool. You all are the best :p
<iceroot> codeperl: output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue"
<theadmin> fishcooker: By the way, give http://regexr.com a try. It's web-based, but pretty damn powerful
<Pecker> codeperl: sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<fishcooker> thanks theadmin,, i'll check it out later
<timblack1> Hi all.  I'm trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, but get the error described here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/67698/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-on-distribution-upgrade.  To attempt to fix this, I disabled all software sources not provided by Ubuntu, and I uninstalled all software not provided by Ubuntu in the Ubuntu Software Center.  Synaptic tells me I still have natty/restricted nvidia-current, nvidia-glx-180, and nvidia-g
<timblack1> lx-185 installed.  Could these last packages be what is holding back the upgrade?  What can I do to find out what packages are holding back the upgrade?
<Joshun> hi
<codeperl> Pecker, i just run the command?
<Boreeas> Is there a command to put my laptop into suspension mode from the command line?
<compizlove> Hi @ all, i'm afflicted by a few unkillable compiz processes. They do not respond [or die, for that matter] to killall or kill -9 . What else can i try?
<codepal> Pici, just used this to fix my dependency problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636724
<codepal> I'll let you know when my system breaks...
<aeon-ltd> compizlove: sudo ?
<compizlove> i am root
<compizlove> aeon-ltd: ^^
<velko> Boreeas, do you use gnome?
<aeon-ltd> compizlove: kill X along with it?
<compizlove> tried killall Xorg , it restarts X but leaves the compiz processes hanging
<codeperl> sudo apt-get --fix-broken dont give me the solve.
<compizlove> thats what generated the multitude of hanging compiz processes, in fact
<codeperl> iceroot, what i have to do?
<Trevor69420> is there a way to take over someone else login session
<hack_> hi
<Trevor69420> land see what they are looking at
<iceroot> codeperl: use the commands and paste the output to pastebin
<hack_> hhii
<hack_> help me
<CFHowlett> !ask|hack_
<ubottu> hack_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raido> compizlove: have you turned compiz off in the settings and then restarted x?
<Joshun> what are canonical going to about flash discontinuing the mozilla api?
<hack_> raido
<hack_> help me
<compizlove> raido: thats like an ISP asking a client with a broken connection to send them an email
<compizlove> raido: :D
<EgonRuuda> Can my friend call any american? It is a life long oal of his.
<EgonRuuda> *goal
<Jacruth> Hullo
<Pecker> codeperl: yesy
<velko> Boreeas, if yes you may try this "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend"
<hack_> :)
<Jacruth> do you know any voice changer for Ubuntu?
<compizlove> raido: i only see a cursor
<raido> compizlove: so you have no X now?
<EgonRuuda> if you would help me on this i would be very happy
<compizlove> x is started, yes
<Pecker> compizlove: reboot?
<raido> compizlove: you said X restarted
<iceroot> Jacruth: canocial has nothing to do with mozilla firefox they dont change firefox
<compizlove> but i only see a cursor
<CFHowlett> EgonRuuda  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> Jacruth: wrong nick, sorry
<raido> compizlove: then it did not restart?
<Jacruth> ah, okay
<codeperl> Pecker, http://pastebin.com/yD8JqC0E
<iceroot> Joshun: see above
<compizlove> Pecker: i've been transferring data from a usb drive for the last 16 hours, would hate it to reboot now
<codeperl> and iceroot
<compizlove> raido: X died off.
<Pecker> oh
<compizlove> it brought me back to the login screen
<Joshun> @iceroot where
<compizlove> and from there i logged in again, and spawned yet another compiz process
<Joshun> will they ship firefox still
<Trevor69420> EgonRuuda, what do u mean can your friend call an american?
<hack_> helo skye not video  ok
<Trevor69420> like on the fone?
<Joshun> or go with chrome
<Pecker> must have a different apt version codeperl
<Joshun> unless the pepper api was created as an addon for firefox
<Pecker> i got that cmd from 10.04
<compizlove> raido, Pecker , does that make sense to you?
<iceroot> Joshun: canocial has nothing to do with mozilla firefox they dont change firefox
<Seveas> Joshun, we can't see in the future :) These things are usually decided at UDS'es, so attend one of those
<EgonRuuda> Trevor69420: just to talk to one by phone
<Joshun> but then they still have a while yet
<iceroot> Joshun: and also canocial is not allowed to change something in firefox and provide it
<Trevor69420> EgonRuuda, that's pretty weird request... why would he want to do that?
<raido> compizlove: but after loging in, do you get a desktop or not
<Seveas> Joshun, yeah. At leasy until may :)
<compizlove> raido: no. i only get my background and a moving mouse cursor.
<dtcrshr> CFHowlett: hey man, just tryed the STA no internet access but still no wireless on the d530
<iceroot> Joshun: but not having flash is good not bad
<EgonRuuda> Trevor69420: I do not know, really... at the moment he is trying any number
<compizlove> this is a snippet of 'top' ; http://pastebin.com/qxTJdGNb
<delinquentme> if im SSHed into a machine on EC2 ... surely there is a really easy way to get files I've got held locally ... up onto the instance ?
<iceroot> codeperl: that are not the commands i told you
<sayo> 'lo everyone, any chance anyone could help me with a n00b upgrading question? I can't "parse the lists" required for automatic upgrade to unload 11.10 onto my netbook, is there perhaps a manual on upgrading someone knows about?
<Trevor69420> EgonRuuda, he can call me later
<iceroot> delinquentme: scp
<Seveas> iceroot, that's not entirely true. It's free software so they can do that. However, they can't then call it firefax anymore due to trademark nonsense.
<demonspork> I can't believe how amazing Ubuntu works on my CR48! I love all of you people. Thank you for being an amazing community and always being here when I am at a loss for answers
<Joshun> @iceroot - but the web would be unusable for most people without flash
<Seveas> delinquentme, rsync.
<iceroot> Joshun: no
<raido> compizlove: what version are you running
<Joshun> homework sites
<compizlove> 11.10
<Joshun> video streaming
<iceroot> Seveas: correct, they cant provide it as firefox
<guntbert> codeperl: why don't you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue" , as has been asked before?
<compizlove> raido: ^^
<iceroot> Joshun: html5
<codeperl> iceroot here is the result of 1st command
<codeperl> http://pastebin.com/sPU7f8Jw
<iceroot> Joshun: please dont support non-free software
<Joshun> it looks promising
<Joshun> i don't support it
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   as I recall your chip had 2 methods we could have tried.  If STA doesn't work , try b43.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<compizlove> and its updated to the latest status
<Joshun> but blocking it doesnt solve the problem
<compizlove> i am also using the ATI proprietary drivers.
<codeperl> and 2nd command gives me this result
<Seveas> Joshun, adobe blocks it, nobody else does :-)
<compizlove> so my text mode is broken too, not sure if thats related.
<compizlove> it does not always happen
<iceroot> Joshun: iphone and ipad are not having flash
<compizlove> only sometimes
<iceroot> Joshun: and they work
<compizlove> also sometimes my audio devices are not detected properly
<iceroot> Joshun: so if firefox dont have flash it will work also
<velko> Joshun, this is really offtopic
<raido> compizlove: can you get an xterm up at all?
<Joshun> but they are not desktop pcs for normal use
<CFHowlett> dtcrshr   also, I seem to recall that you had actually blacklisted the driver.  Blacklist = no wifi...
<compizlove> raido: i've got ssh
<codeperl> http://pastebin.com/tNWPkTHM
<compizlove> raido: but, no.
<Zaitzev> are anyone here running serviio (or an equivalent decent dlna server) ?
<compizlove> no xterm
<Joshun> @velko - not really considering it could affect the web's future
<compizlove> or anything X based, or text mode :(
<codeperl> guntbert, here is the output.
<iceroot> codeperl: you installed some debs by hand?
<sayo> my pastebin, in case anyone can help: http://pastebin.ca/2123338
<velko> Joshun, yes. you can do it in #ubuntu-offtopic or whatever. not in the support channel for the current release
<iceroot> codeperl: or always using apt-get/synaptic?
<raido> compizlove: ok, so you can ssh into that machine right?
<guntbert> codeperl: please listen to iceroot
<codeperl> from command prompt i use apt-get
<compizlove> yep, and i've got root priviledges
<ubuntu> Hypothesis: getting a netbook with 1 or 2 gb ram and Lubuntu installed to carry with me in the city to do development on would be a great idea. Thoughts?
<codeperl> and gui synaptic
<iceroot> !who | codeperl
<ubottu> codeperl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<delinquentme> if im trying to get the global IP of a remote machine .. will ifconfig give me what I want?
<morgan_> salut
<codeperl> !ubottu, ok
<morgan_> ls
<morgan_> salut
<jhutchins_wk_> delinquentme, ifconfig in a remote shell would.
<delinquentme> jhutchins_wk_, thanks
<iceroot> codeperl: what is the exact "apt-get install" line you are using to get that error?
<Seveas> delinquentme, it may.
<raido> compizlove: ok, reconnect via ssh as your regular user but with the "-X" operand so you are forwarding the X protocol
<Seveas> depends on how it's set up
<jhutchins_wk_> Oh, lovely, gnome-xchat dcoesn't use consistent nick colors.
<ubuntu> Hypothesis: getting a netbook with 1 or 2 gb ram and Lubuntu installed to carry with me in the city to do development on would be a great idea. Thoughts?
<morgan_> hi i don't arrive to install gnome shell in ubuntu
<morgan_> help me please
<codeperl> !iceroot, http://pastebin.com/dm74rexk
<ultrixx> jhutchins_wk_: i like standard gnome better, too
<CFHowlett> ubuntu if not lubuntu then xubuntu.
<compizlove> raido: it bitches about a missing .xauthority file, and i'm on a mac here, so not sure if X is supposed to be forwarded automagically
<urfr332gO> morgan_, once installed choose it at login.
<compizlove> or better, received
<compizlove> i do have X installed here though
<xangua> !nounity | morgan_a
<ubottu> morgan_a: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<raido> compizlove: whats the username on the ubuntu machine
<jhutchins_wk_> ubuntu: Only shortfall on my netbook is those stupid text graphics people love to post to facebook are often too small to read.
<iceroot> codeperl: my guess is that some of that packages you are trying to install is not in the mainrepos but one of the package in the main-repos as a suggestion of one of them so apt-get knows the package (else you would get cant find package foobar)
<compizlove> you mean root? or the hanging compiz's ? those are 'user' and 'buddy'
<iceroot> codeperl: solution: go to packages.ubuntu.com look in what repos all the packages are and enable that repos
<jhutchins_wk_> ubuntu: Other than that it's what I use 99% of the time.
<ubuntu1> hi
<compizlove> raido: those two users have no corresponding user on the machine where i'm ssh'ing from
<codeperl> !iceroot, you want to see the error result of that command?
<ubottu> codeperl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raido> compizlove: ok from the mac do "ssh -X -l buddy addressofubuntumachine
<raido> "
<compizlove> k
<ubuntu> any recommended models?
<iceroot> codeperl: i already have them
<ubuntu> jhutchins_wk_: what model do you use?
<iceroot> codeperl: also no need to start your line with ! that will wake up our bot ubuntu
<brand> how can we go to  /opt/
<iceroot> codeperl: also no need to start your line with ! that will wake up our bot ubottu
<iceroot> brand: cd /opt/
<roasted> Hello! Question - has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Macbook? I'm getting some terrible response from the touchpad... curious if there's a way to get it to work more smoothly.
<codeperl> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> !info libreadline6-dev natty
<ubottu> libreadline6-dev (source: readline6): GNU readline and history libraries, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 230 kB, installed size 608 kB
<raido> compizlove: no worries
<compizlove> raido: should i expect anything other than a regular shell prompt?
<raido> no
<compizlove> k
<compizlove> whats next?
<itaylor57> codepal, didn't you state earlier that you installed a non standard version of glib?
<compizlove> or what are you suggesting to do?
<codeperl> iceroot: so, what i can do now can you please say? i am very new.
<raido> compizlove: so, now do "gnome-appearance-properties"
<ubuntu> jhutchins_wk_: what model of netbook do you use?
<virunga> Hi, how can i know the name of the driver module of my graphic card?
<codepal> itaylor57, yes
<compizlove> raido: i don't have such command
<compizlove> what package provides that?
<compizlove> gnome?
<raido> compizlove: hmmmm, yeah gnome
<codepal> ricotz version -- ppa is listed on the link @ matthias gimp ppa page
<Joshun> @velko - sorry, I thought you meant offtopic as in irrelevant ;) . Joined other channel
<velko> Joshun, no worries
<delinquentme> nahh jhutchins_wk_ which computer am I running this from ?  im looking at this tutorial and also im not sure how the routing is going to get to my computer with only the external network IP
<delinquentme> it would be super simple if i could push from my localmachine up to the node .. but i tried that and I dont think it worked:  scp /home/thrive/jruby_oscar.zip  domU@10.208.190.51
<raido> compizlove: Im on an older version, perhaps its different in 11.10 but you want to run whatever the gui settings manager is for compiz on that versioon
<compizlove> its gonna be fun to install something like gnome with 4 processes @ 50% cpu usage
<compizlove> hurm
<compizlove> i aee.
<raido> compizlove: dont install it if you dont use it
<compizlove> let me look that up
<raido> compizlove: what WM are you using?
<Joshun> @virguna: lspci | grep VGA
<codeperl> iceroot: what is the problem actually? how can i solve?
<compizlove> whatever came default with 11.10
<compizlove> not sure what it is. doesn't look like kde nor gnome
<ubuntu> jhutchins_wk_: what model of netbook do you use?
<roasted> Hello! Question - has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Macbook? I'm getting some terrible response from the touchpad... curious if there's a way to get it to work more smoothly.
<raido> compizlove: uts like Unity/Gnome3
<raido> compizlove: hang on
<CFHowlett> roasted   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<rich_> Hi
<roasted> CFHowlett: I saw that, but I was nervous about it since 11.10 wasn't listed.
<raido> compizlove: try "ccsm" ?
<roasted> CFHowlett: found this however: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730361
<compizlove> not there either. but i'll install it, ought to be that
<compizlove> raido: ok. what am i looking for?
<raido> compizlove: try this "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<compizlove> raido: yep. got that already
<compizlove> what setting am i looking for?
<raido> compizlove: run it
<compizlove> it works
<compizlove> got it in front of me, raido
<raido> compizlove: ok, now I suggest you basically turn off everything compiz related for now, till you get a working X again
<ubuntu> does anyone else use an Ubuntu netbook (Or lubuntu??) What specs do you have on it? Are you happy?
<John-br> hi guys
<brand> hi how to enable 3d acceleration?
<raido> compizlove: once youre done, go the the ubuntu machine and restart x
<rasfar> I've got a dual boot Win7 (Home Starter) / Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.38-13-generic i686), and I'm hoping to shrink my Windows partition.
<compizlove> raido: to be honest all i see is "compiz library toolbox"
<UnknownCoder> hi is it possible to install (l)ubuntu on a hdd using a GPT? afaik grub2 is able to handle GPT ..
<rasfar> I don't care if I mess up Windows, really, but I don't want to mess up the linux.  Any advice?
<brand> it says opengl warning: failed to connect to host.make sure 3d acceleration is enabled for this vim
<compizlove> raido: i'll just disable everything. no features, less bug potential, no? :)
<raido> compizlove: you dont see this: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/15-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html
<raido> compizlove: yes indeed
<rasfar> Can GParted do it?
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: Yes it is. In fact if you install to a larger than 2 TiB disk, or to a disk which already has GPT, it will be used by the Ubuntu installer automatically.
<raido> compizlove: then when you want start adding one feature at a time to test stability
<compizlove> i hadn't seen that link no
<compizlove> long time since i haven't been on ubuntu
<raido> compizlove: thats what your tool should look like
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, yeah but there is my problem. i have a hdd (705GB) using the GPT but the installer doesn't find my existing win7 installation and offers me an empty disk ...
<compizlove> raido: yeah it looks that way
<raido> compizlove: ok
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: If the installer sees no existing partitions then you have an *invalid* partition table. "sudo parted -l" will tell you specifically what is wrong.
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: Are you using a UEFI install of Windows or a standard BIOS install?
<UnknownCoder> standard bios
<UnknownCoder> it's a not that new pc
<brand> hi i  am running linux 10.0.4 ubunti in virtual box
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: Windows can't boot from GPT on BIOS systems without a "hybrid" mbr, which is ugly and likely part of your problem. Why do you want to use GPT?
<brand> it says to 3d acceleration is not enabled by this vm
<brand> please help me out
<Boreeas> How do I execute crontabs as root?
<AndroUser> 
<Seveas> brand, install it on real hardware :)
<Jordan_U> brand: What virtual machine software are you using?
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, i don't want to use it but it is present and i have to keep my existing win install
<ikonia> Boreeas: sudo crontab -e
<UnknownCoder> because it's part of my working pc
<Seveas> Boreeas, add the cronjob as root (sudo crontab -e)
<brand> oracle vm
<Boreeas> ikonia: Ah, thanks
<brand> seveas? what? how
<Seveas> or stick it in /etc/crontab
<UnknownCoder> is there a way to save my data and converrt gtp to normal mbr?
<brand> this is the first time in trying linux
<Seveas> brand, pop an install cd in your computer, install ubuntu :)
<dalek_> I am getting message "Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL" when trying to launch Team Fortress 2. I am running wine on Ubuntu. How do I fix this? HOw do I fix OpenGL?
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: How did you get a GPT label in the first place?
<Husel> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?  My account is administrator
<ikonia> Husel: use sudo
<brand> seveas i have already installed ubuntu
<Husel> ikonia: do I just add that at the front?
<brand> but when i start a 3d application i get the 3d acceleration error
<Schles> what can i do with a drunken sailor?
<Seveas> brand, yes, in a vm. VM's don't generally do 3d acceleration well, or at all
<Seveas> Schles, early in the morning?
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" it should clarify what the current situation is, and from there a solution is probably easy.
<ikonia> Husel: what command are you trying to run ?
<UnknownCoder> jordan, i don't know, just installed win7 normaly without any special commands. never heared of GPT till today when i am faced the problem and found the postes tht showed me that GPT could be a problem
<Husel> apt-get install kdelibs-bin
<brand> seveas: so do i need to install ubuntu
<Schles> exactly
<ikonia> Husel: yes, but sudo in front of it
<Husel> thanks :)
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, one moment please i'll reboot
<Seveas> brand, yeah, on the actual computer. Not a vm. You can use dual-boot if you're not yet ready to leave windows behind :)
<brand> no i dont want to use on a actual computer,can you tell me how to fix the problem in vm
<Seveas> brand, no. You simply cannot do 3d applications in a virtual machine.
<Jordan_U> Seveas: Yes you can actually.
<Seveas> Jordan_U, with virtualbox?
<Jordan_U> brand: You need to install the Virtualbox guest additions.
<brand> Seveas: oh,but i have installed the 3d application in vm
<Jordan_U> Seveas: Yes.
<brand> Jordan could you tell me how to do that
<Jordan_U> Seveas: It's not the greatest, but it does exist.
<Seveas> Jordan_U, have you tried it? The few things that work a re slow as molasses
<compizlove> raido: fsck it. as soon as i unpicked a checkbox it segfaulted and now it refuses to restart ccsm and comes back with a python traceback
<draeath> Hello. I uninstalled command-not-found but I'm still getting "hints" (eg "No command 'xevt' found, did you mean: <list of possibilities>") - what package is responsible for this?
<compizlove> i'll just wait another 16 hours till the usb transfer is finished (WHAT THE CRAP got into LaCIE's mind to build a 1TB drive with only USB2 connectivity???) and then i'll reboot the box and install enlightenment on it.
<Seveas> draeath, sudodpkg -P command-not-found (it leaves a configfile behind)
<Seveas> compizlove, heh, that's insane :)
<raido> compizlove: mmmm, thats not good. So a reboot sounds in order, but you have that transfer going... let it fining or dont its up to you. BUT why the heck is it taking 16 hours
<Seveas> raido, usb2. 1 TB.
<raido> compizlove: oh, I see
<compizlove> eh.
<draeath> heh now I'm getting a python error
<raido> compizlove: is it one giant file
<draeath> Seveas: seems there's still some other 'droppings' left over
<compizlove> no, its a hell of a media collection. this is my living room pc
<compizlove> kind of fun
<compizlove> 3 2TB drives in ZFS raidz
<compizlove> i like.
<compizlove> :)
<raido> compizlove: so just cut it off and start where you left off
<draeath> Seveas: ah got it. had to purge the -data package too.
<Seveas> ah yes, forgot that
<Seveas> it's the first thing I throw out after install
<draeath> Odd that it still functioned after a removal. Unless the "config file" is the whole of the functionality?
<draeath> Indeed. I hate hand-holding :P
<Seveas> yeah, it's a script in bashrc.d
<Seveas> which is considered a configfile
<compizlove> yeah i could try that. i'd even more like to crack open the awesome "DESIGN BY.. " HDD enclosure and just connect it via SATA, but yeah, the damn thing is tighter than fort knox
<compizlove> and i don't wanna break it
<compizlove> :)
<rasfar> Can GParted shrink my Win 7 without messing up my installed linux (dual-boot single SATA2 HDD)?
<Seveas> compizlove, tsk. Use the force!
<compizlove> credit cards, you mean? :)
<Seveas> I was thinking sledgehammer
<draeath> rasfar: make sure you use a modern version (eg what comes on a current release of System Rescue CD) - it should work and has for me. but older versions have totally broken windows (half said one capacity, half said another, and nobody could "fix" it)
<compizlove> that only works on old TV's from the 60s. IT equipment doesn't cope well with sledgehammers and bulldozers. :)
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: I need to leave, but look into http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/ .
<draeath> rasfar: ... also had grub break W7's SP1 installer. ended up using grub4dos inside windows to chainload to a grub outside the MBR.
<Seveas> compizlove, and that's where the creditcard comes in, afterwards :)
<spitzi> Hi. The same old story: installed Windows 8 Consumer Preview, grub menu is gone. Got a quick link to how I can reconstruct the grub menu ? I tried update-grub2, but it doesn't recognize my WinXP or Win8 partitions, only Win7, how come ?
<Seveas> !ficgrub
<Seveas> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rasfar> thanks draeath!
<LordDeath> I am looking for something like this for ubuntu: https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates/
<Seveas> LordDeath, something on launchpad should have that
<spitzi> ubottu: thanks. What if I want to rebuild grub menu from scratch instead of restoring it ? And why doesn't WinXP and Win8 get recognized ?
<ubottu> spitzi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spitzi> !
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, thank you
<riktking> hi, installed lxde package, selected gnome/openbox now have no launcher to log out backto unity can anyone help??
<compizlove> raido: but still, a process that won't die off to kill -9 and its NOT within square brackets [] aka endless sleep? wtf?
<EastwardWinter6> Does anybody know about HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb why does this occur?
<brand> could somebody tell me how to install guest additions in vm
<Seveas> riktking, you could try rebooting
<riktking> Seveas: i have done that and it auto boots into the last session i had
<theadmin> riktking: right-click the desktop for the openbox menu
<dalek_> I am getting message "Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL" when trying to launch Team Fortress 2. I am running wine on Ubuntu. How do I fix this? HOw do I fix OpenGL?
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, are u still there?
<riktking> theadmin: tried it, dontget anything
<riktking> :(
<theadmin> dalek_: This is a question for #winehq
<Seveas> LordDeath, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/
<theadmin> riktking: Hm, k. You can hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 and uninstall this session from there
<dalek_> theadmin, that is totally unuseful. at #winehq they tell me this is a question for ubuntu.
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U,  i have the parted -l and it said what you mentioned, that there is a non vlid GPT and it asks me a question. will it kill my windows installation? or can i go on without any problems?
<theadmin> dalek_: Well. This channel offers no support for Windows apps, sorry.
<theadmin> Anyway everyone, I'm off
<riktking> theadmin: will that b0rk my current login tho?
<theadmin> riktking: Nope
<Steevca> I am geting this message Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitor
<dalek_> theadmin... but isn't the problem with opengl on ubuntu which wouldn't be a windows app?
<Steevca> I have used xrandr to generate 1152x864 resolution and made a xrog.conf file,and started to get this problem.
<Seveas> dalek_, do  you have a decent videocart and the drivers installed?
<haylo> can i do a netinstall and just add xorg and jockey-gtk for my gpu drivers and use openbox?
<draeath> dalek_:   glxinfo | grep -i direct            (you may need to find and install a package to get glxinfo).
<Seveas> haylo, yeah.
<draeath> if that doesn't say yes in response, then your graphics drivers are not installed properly or your hardware is insufficient
<haylo> or will i need other stuff? i am about to do it and would like t know a little bit what to expect?
<haylo> awesome! .xinitrc in home or root?
<EastwardWinter6> is HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb error because my live cd is broken or because my hd is shot?
<dalek_> Seveas, I have nvidia GeForce FX Go5200 32M with 173 version driver
<UnknownCoder> i have a running win7 install but it seems that it messed up the GPT. if i run parted -l i get a message that the GPT was not set up correctly and it starts asking me questions. can i go on without any dataloss or will there be problems?
<draeath> dalek_ 32 or 64 bit?
<haylo> il put in root i guess
<dalek_> draeath, 32 bit I think
<draeath> dalek_ do 'uname -a' and see if you see x86_64 in there
<draeath> if so, then perhaps you forgot to tell the nvidia installer to put the 32-bit compat libraries down. Maybe you also need the other 32-bit compat libraries (search in aptitude for ia32 for some leads)
<dalek_> draeath, nope - is i686
<brian1992> whats the command to install virtualbox-ose
<MonkeyDust> brian1992  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<draeath> dalek_ hmm then drop by #winehq - assuming your 3d is actually working.
<randomDude> using ubuntu 11.10, and getting : hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout
<brian1992> thank you monkeydust
<dalek_> draeath,  glxinfo | grep -i direct gives "Error: glXCreateContext failed"
<draeath> ... that's bad!
<draeath> How did you install nvidia drivers?
<dalek_> system>administgration>additional drivers
<vicium> Hi again guys. So I've succesfully setup 2 of my monitors. And extended the desktop to one of them. However, one of them is just plain white background. (I can hoover to the extended desktop and open up background settings menu. But upon changing it onlyu main desktop is changed.
<vicium> Also I get a X as a cursor instead of the regular cursor.
<draeath> hmm. unfortunatly I only know how to do it the hard way (eg with nvidia's download). something went wrong it looks like. perhaps this might help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<vicium> Also, now stuff is pretty much froozen, can only type in here and use WIN button for menu.
<UnknownCoder> i have a running win7 install but it seems that it messed up the GPT. if i run parted -l i get a message that the GPT was not set up correctly and it starts asking me questions. can i go on without any dataloss or will there be problems?
<draeath> dalek_ you might try scrubbing nouveau, it's given me grief before. (sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau) Check out hte other troubleshooting items on that page.
<wunnle> hello.
<Steevca> I am geting this message Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitor
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: Please pastebin the exact error message from parted.
<jhutchins_wk_> UnknownCoder, Sure, you have good backups, right?
<Steevca> How to fix it?
<UnknownCoder> jhutchins_wk_, i want to but i have no space to do that :/
<draeath> UnknownCoder: I'd write down the starts/ends and such of the partitions and gpt now, before you touch anything :P just in case
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/frXnTvXf
<EastwardWinter6> has anybody encountered HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb?
<UnknownCoder> draeath, yeah think i'll do that
<wunnle> i have a problem with panel (i think that is name of top bar). I installed 2 different drag-and-drop-to-share application, and i have the same problem with both of them. Dragging to panel icon simply not working, except i run software with sudo. But when i run them with sudo, interface of app gets shitty (i guess it not use gtk?). What do you think the problem is?
<graft> okay, so, somehow installing wine associated jpegs with 'wine internet explorer', and i haven't been able to figure out why, or how to eradicate this... is there some way i can configure file associations easily?
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: Please run the command twice. The first time answer "yes" and the second time answer "no".
<draeath> UnknownCoder: also if worse comes to worse, system-rescue-cd has gpart, which can guess partition starts/ends and rebuild a partition table with some success and luck
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: You probably just need to remove the GPT signatures, which fixparts can do, but I want to be sure that the msdos label is valid.
<draeath> I've used that tool and a lot of paper and recovered from a completely scribbled MBR (it got zeroed)
<UnknownCoder> is there a good opensource tool to make a complete backup of my hdd? maybe with some compressions i'll find some space?
<draeath> UnknownCoder: clonezilla is decent
<haylo> how much is this 64bit netinstall going to download, i started it with US mirror
<draeath> need another disk or machine though, to store the clone on
<Husel> I'm trying to do cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug ..  but it's saying   CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in   /home/jon/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<haylo> im kind of scared? i mean its not downloading a desktop is it?
<Husel> Any idea why it isn't working?
<UnknownCoder> thanks so i'll try to make a backup before do anything else maybe i find some space ;)
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, if i do so, will it touch the disk?
<draeath> haylo - dunno. pass debconf/priority=low on the kernel command line during boot to get more control.
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: No.
<UnknownCoder> ok
<haylo> oh crap ok thanks draeath
<rasfar> vicium: what happens if you open a terminal (either monitor) and enter:
<Seveas> Husel, you'll need to install some kde -dev package
<rasfar>  xsetroot -solid black -display :0.1
<Seveas> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Seveas> !find cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<draeath> haylo: specifically it will let you select the tasks to install (some of which is the desktop) and a bunch of other goodies.
<ubottu> File cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake found in kdelibs5-dev
<Seveas> ^-- that one
<draeath> haylo: like debian installer in 'expert' mode
<haylo> ok cool
<haylo> nice that was what i was hoping
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/2dNQZxwH
<haylo> something about ubuntus kernel is awesome with my machine. thanks you guys!
<draeath> haylo: note don't choose the openssh-server task. you'll get a scary error and have to go back and unselect it. (just install it after)
<haylo> ok good to know lol!
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: This partition table seems to have even more problems. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<EastwardWinter6> is my hd finished if i get this HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb from the live cd?
<Husel> Seveas: thanks
<dalek_> draeath, I purged nouveau... now I get "direct rendering: Yes" from glx-info
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, oh sry i rebooted due to start a backup
<draeath> dalek_ you should be good. on a side effect things should be running a LOT better now
<draeath> dalek_ you unknowingly were actually running the non-3D open source driver :P
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: I still think that fixparts is your best bet at fixing it, so if I leave before being able to give you complete instructions look there first.
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, sorry for that hope you're not only holding the line because of me ...?
<UnknownCoder> ok
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, i'll start the backup and give it a shot tomorrow maybe you are on again
<vicium> I can't seem to find howto configurate my dashboard?
<vicium> 11.10*
<draeath> UnknownCoder: oi make sure you do a full bitwise backup (eg dd) - since the partitions might be screwy
<UnknownCoder> Jordan_U, draeath , Thank You!
<Jordan_U> UnknownCoder: You're welcome.
<UnknownCoder> draeath, does clonezilla do that?
<draeath> yes, you'll get that as an option
<draeath> though the backup takes up a LOT more space
<draeath> at most, the full size of the source disk
<eagle_eyes> evening room....i'm a novice at linux (ubuntu 11.10) and need some help on installing a adobe reader .bin file I loaded and to get it working in Firefox
<UnknownCoder> i thought so.. is there no option to compress the bitwise copy?
<draeath> UnknownCoder: I mangled PXE and clonezilla into being an automated image deployment system. That thing is SUPER powerful if you can learn to work it
<john_doe_jr> would you all happen to know why I can set my environment variable but then it disappears?
<draeath> UnknownCoder: yea, it can gzip/bzip/lzma the thing on the fly but it will take some time
<UnknownCoder> thats ok, so i'll start it today and wait till tomorrow in the evening
<UnknownCoder> thank you very much
<Zaitzev> ffs, google chrome is stupid now
<Zaitzev> no flash plugin
<UnknownCoder> you helped me a lot
<draeath> UnknownCoder: fyi another tool is ddrescue (not dd-rescue) - that can save to a log file
<UnknownCoder> both of you
<draeath> so if you drop/abort, you can resume where you left off
<UnknownCoder> ok sounds good
<draeath> I use it to rescue dying disks
<draeath> luck!
 * draeath needs to stop monopolizing the channel :P
<Husel> How do I fix this? CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
<draeath> Husel you need a c++ compiler (g++)
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know why my environment variable disappears after it is set?
<Husel> cmake is just C?
<draeath> cmake is just a build script thing (like GNU "make")
<draeath> you still need compilers and linkers
<Husel> oh okay
<draeath> try aptitude install build-essential
<draeath> that should get you most everything
<Husel> *very new linux* lol
<Husel> thanks :)
<draeath> o7
<craigbass1976> There's a "Hot Corner" in GNOME3 where if I put my pointer up there the dashboard thing flies out for me.  Is there a Unity equivalent?  Just like hitting the Windows key, but with a mouse since my hand's already on it to begin with
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<grendal-prime>  22:16:37 up 497 days,  2:30,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: yeah the left side of the screen.
<draeath> lol was it just sitting in the closet eating power?
<draeath> Circulating the dust bunnies?
<vicium> I can't seem to find howto configurate my dashboard? Running the newest version
<vicium> Does anybody reccomend any certain/specific desktopmanager/general theme?
<supremazy> hi there
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, What do you mean?  Nothing happens when I mouse over there.
<supremazy> i want to implement a program to ubuntu without install desktop enviroment
<supremazy> how can i do that ?
<vicium> supremazy, Via SSH preferably
<vicium> What's the program?
<draeath> vicium: I like KDE4. select the 'desktop' activity and install Py-Cashew widget, drag onto desktop: instant "normal" desktop run by KDE4
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: you mean dash or the unity bar?
<supremazy> vicium
<draeath> supremazy: What do you mean?
<dwatkins> supremazy: you can just use the text console for that
<supremazy> ok
<draeath> are you trying to install something that wants to drag in the full desktop?
<supremazy> i want to make
<hypervisor> what is up with empathy
<supremazy> pcsx2 emulator
<supremazy> to open startup
<hypervisor> why do I need to use empathy -h to start it up when I log in
<supremazy> without start the desktop environment
<supremazy> like xmbc live
<supremazy> is this possible ?
<elbaze> //
<draeath> supremazy: yea, sorta. you'd poke around in /etc/X11 and make it run a base X11 and then the emulator, instead of gdm/kdm
<EastwardWinter6> I'm not having any luck googling this error. Anybody know what's going on? HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb
<draeath> kind of nasty. Or just not start gdm/kdm, and set up your .xinitrc to start a basic X11 and run the emulator
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, I think the Unity Bar.  And I found what you were probably talking about in System Settings --> User Interface --> Behavior --> Reveal Spot.  Sending the pointer into the left side doesn't consistently bring the bar out though.
<draeath> you'd log in via shell, then do 'startx' to get going
<infernal> Hi there, is there a way to make a symlink that linkts to the content of the folder rather than the folder itself
<supremazy> dreath
<draeath> supremazy: 'twm' would probably work - with only one window open the window should run fullscreen
<MonkeyDust> infernal  ln -s folder/* ?
<cantonic> hey guys. i need to set up a new VPS with GUI for browser automation. Is there a lightweight gui you could recommend?
<draeath> infernal: not really, you'd have to keep adding links when you add new files. I think maybe unionFS could be helpful? not sure.
<infernal> MonkeyDust: i gave that a shot and it didn't really work out, it seems it just touches a file "*" in the destination folder
<supremazy> ok so which ubuntu distro i need for this
<supremazy> can i do this with ubuntu minimal cd ?
<haylo> it says it is installing the base system in netinstall. am i still going ot get the options to not install desktop eviron ?
<supremazy> and i forgot one think
<draeath> supremazy: use the alternate installer disk and install a CLI system.
<draeath> haylo: that comes later
<haylo> retreiving file 2 of 5
<haylo> ok cool thanks :)
<draeath> haylo: the base system is the super basic stuff and bits that allow you to install the rest
<draeath> probably about 25-50mb
<infernal> draeath: well in that case its just probably just easer to change the reads and writes, as i just wanted to have some files i'm working on be allready in /var/www/
<haylo> ok very nice
<infernal> might as well work on them directly
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, I could just quit hiding it...
<supremazy> when i put the cd or sd card to pc it should start with fulscreen pcsx2 emulator window
<draeath> infernal: I like to keep my VH's in SVN. I set up apache to refuse access to .svn directories. Then I can checkout wherever I want when I want another location :P
<vicium> What's a good application to use for (ubuntu) that works pretty much like WINSPC?
<vicium> with a GUI*
<draeath> vicium: I think you can browse via SSH in the file browser
<Zal> vicium, what does WINSPC do? Or do you mean WINSCP?
<draeath> try going to ssh://user@hostname:/path
<ch33z_> http://www.democracynow.org/2010/7/27/wikileaks_is_not_one_personwe_are
<EastwardWinter6> What does this mean? HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb
<vicium> Ah yes Zal :)
<vicium> Oh draeath, cool
<draeath> midnight commander might also be up your alley
<Mike9863> Can anyone help me get HDMI audio output to work? Here is my system information: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=75ad5d867f82d5c5cfdeefddea7d6cacd14fcd6e
<draeath> vicium: also look into sshfs :P
<draeath> you can mount a remote system path via SSH, and see it like a regular mount!
<draeath> uses FUSE
<linux_> ei
<vicium> Oh cool
<infernal> draeath: i barely followed, but after some googling. i think i got what you meant :P
<linux_> boa noite
<vicium> So FUSE is what I want to mount a remote system?
<vicium> Or sshfs*
<draeath> well FUSE is a... framework? sshfs is a module in it. You want sshfs (it will pull in fuse automagically)
<vicium> Ah okay :)
<Zaitzev> I have google chrome installed, but it doesn't show in software center, how do I remove it completely?
<draeath> you may need to add your user to a group (probably "fusers" or "fuse")
<mhsy> hello
<mar112> yo guys, I'm trying out placid platypus or whatever it's called. It's really nice and I consider to install it permanently, but I really don't like the dash launcher. Can it be disabled somehow?
<draeath> Zaitzev: how did you install it?
<mar112> I did google for it.
<vicium> draeath, running WIBU or whatever its called, doesnt make a diference?
<vicium> I've never set a root password....
<Zaitzev> draeath: a .deb I believe
<draeath> wobu? Not familiar with it
<bastidrazor> mar112: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mar112> thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> mar112  what's  placid platypus ?
<Zaitzev> draeath: problem is, it seems chrome is broken since flash (and a bunch of other plugins) isn't installed there..
<draeath> Zaitzev: try doing "which chrome" (or whatever) to find the binary, then "dpkg --search <whatever which gave you>" to see if it tells you anything helpful?
<vicium> So if I "connect" to the remote system via sshfs in terminal it should show up in the GUI?
<draeath> vicium: it should show up like any other folder (it mounts the same way a disk or cdrom would)
<geisterchor> I have a problem with thunderbird (using Ubuntu 11.04): With my current user thunderbird always starts in version 3.1.x. With other users it starts in version 10.x. How can I start the newer version from my account?
<mar112> MonkeyDust, it's what other people refer to as Precise Pangolin ;)
<vicium> Ah okay, cool. Off to read sshfs documentation :)
<Zaitzev> draeath: this is what it returned; google-chrome-stable: /usr/bin/google-chrome
<mhsy> hi, i am testing ubuntu 12.04, in unity. Many applications frequently do not appear in the alt+tab list, even if they are on the same workspace. Instead, I get the arrow pointing to the launcher (as opposed to the triangle)
<swex_> does anybody knows how to restore default auth keys .. terminal?
<MonkeyDust> mar112  Pleasant People, they are, hmmm
<draeath> ok. do "aptitude --purge google-crhome-stable"
<geirha> !precise | mhsy
<ubottu> mhsy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<draeath> Zaitzev: ^
<draeath> gah. spelling.
<vicium> One question draeath :) WHat's a mountpoint?
<Zaitzev> uhm
<Zaitzev> that didn't do anything
<draeath> vicium: try remove instead of purge
<Pecker> vicium: the folder in where the drive is moutned?
<mar112> I'm kinda irked they didn't use <P-adjective> Platypus
<mhsy> geirha, thanks
<vicium> Oh so I cant mount the entire homefolder?
<mar112> surely there's no more awesome animal than the platypus!?
<vicium> Or well that'd be /home/
<Pecker> im irked they didnt use adjective.starting.with.p Penguin
<draeath> vicium: instead of drive letters like windows, filesystems are "mounted" (loaded) to a directory (usually an empty one) - that directory is called a mountpoint
<geisterchor> does anyone know where the version of thunderbird is specified, as which thunderbird is executed by the user?
<vicium> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<vicium> fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<draeath> vicium: random fact: you can actually do that in Windows too but it's not obvious :P
<mar112> Pecker, that'd be too obvious.. ;)
<Pecker> geisterchor: update-alternatives --config thunderbird
<vicium> Well ofcourse, I am mounting a folder that contains that stuff I want to access?
<Pecker> ?
<draeath> vicium: make an empty directory somewhere and mount it there instead
<geisterchor> Pecker: no alternatives for thunderbird
<draeath> it's talking about the local place you are putting it. you'd essentially be "replacing" it (temporarily)
<Pecker> mar112: too obvious yet really irks me..i mean come on you cant use linux mascot..grr u ubuntu
<bastidrazor> geisterchor: thunderbird --version
<vicium> Ok, i can just rename dir afterwards?
<vicium> Or would that fuck up the mounting?
<Zaitzev> alright, time to reinstall google chrome, hopefully i get the plugins back.. :<
<Pecker> geisterchor: then you only have 1 version of thunderbird
<draeath> vicium: not while it's mounted. you'll get an error (in use)
<vicium> I have lots of www apache root paths and stuff leading to it
<JohnnyonFlame> Is there any way I can do Persistence on a ubuntu Install without using the Casper-RW method?
<vicium> We're talking about the target PC's folder now, correct?
<JohnnyonFlame> (USB Pendrive ubuntu install)
<draeath> vicium: ok pretend you want to mount it in /home/vicium/remote/               mkdir -v /home/vicium/remote; sshfs user@host:/path /home/vicium/remote
<geisterchor> bastidrazor: that's the funny part, It says 10.0.2. But if I execute thunderbird it says version 3.1.1.9 when I look at Help -> Info
<draeath> in this example, /home/vicium/remote is the LOCAL path to attach it to
<draeath> and host:/path is the path on the remote system you want to attach to
<draeath> eg if you have a file on server1 in /home/temp/BigFile.big
<draeath> mount to /home/vicium/remote,
<vicium> But the first time I mount the folder has to be empty?
<draeath> you will see /home/vicium/remote/BigFile.big    (if you mount server1:/home/temp/ to /home/vicium/remote)
<vicium> Target folder* of other PC
<vicium> Aha
<nd456> Can anyone help me update the Luminance repository? (qtpfsgui)
<draeath> The local directory is only going to be the attachment point. When you dismount it, the files "disappear" - they were never really local, they only looked that way
<pengw> hi there
<pengw> is there anyone know how to set PCman as the default
<vicium> Okay, but just to double-check I got this right. The mountpath, is a folder on my LOCAL PC? not the remote one?
<draeath> ok ok:     sshfs [options] remoteSystem:/remotePath  /localPath
<draeath> does this help?
<vicium> Yes, thanks :)
<draeath> when you do this, /localPath will (essentially) be replaced by remotePath until it is dismounted
<draeath> (fusermount --unmount /localPath)   (or umount /localPath for non-fuse stuff)
<vicium> Okay, so I assume I have to have that terminal open whilst mounted?
<draeath> also: if you forget the user@, it will try to use the username you have on your local machine now.
<vicium> Or screen it
<mar112> the guys at #ubuntu+1 are boring..
<vicium> Its the same username, so win :)
<draeath> Nah, you can close the terminal. It stays mounted until you dismount it, or shut down/reboot
<vicium> Ah awesome
<draeath> (or something else dismounts it, which shouldn't happen :P)
<vicium> And now if I understand correclty, the remote path, does not have to empty then?
<vicium> only local path does?
<draeath> vicium: this may help ya http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<draeath> correct
<draeath> and even then, you can override it
<draeath> the files will "dissapear" but that's only because they are "covered" by the remote stuff. When you dismount, the old stuff reappears
<draeath> vicium: if you go through that, just remember sshfs is just a wrapper around mount - it's mounting a remote system via SSH, instead of a local disk. same ideas though.
<EastwardWinter6> HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb is doing my head in
<vicium> Yay
<vicium> its working :D
<vicium> big thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> !details| EastwardWinter6
<ubottu> EastwardWinter6: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<draeath> EastwardWinter6: looks like a kernel bug
<ki7mt> check into sshfs for remote mounting drives on another linux box, works well.
<draeath> vicium: welcome :)
<draeath> ki7mt: that's what I was just teaching about actually
<ki7mt> I use it allot, have about 10 drives mounted from several machines, works a treat
<vicium> Also, this version of the dist im running WIBE/WUBE.. even forgot the name. Someone mentioned it was very performance sloppy?
<EastwardWinter6> MonkeyDust Ubottu dreath i'm trying to install 11.10 to my net book. i get the the language selection and get that. I'm using a live USB
<haylo> ok i am at the netinstall section with all the downloadable options.i dont see anything i need except maybe the audio plugins? i dont think i need the server system do i? and you said not to use ssh at first.
<draeath> EastwardWinter6: doesn't seem to like the disk for some reason. how many disks (and what kind of disks are they) is on the thing?
<vicium> Specs are fine, i7 running at 3.8ghz, and 16gb 1666mhz dd3 ram and ubuntu is on a SSD, but just thinking if its a bad idea or if it works fine running (WIBU?)
<vicium> Shame to set everything up to later realise I should reformat
<EastwardWinter6> draeath is it the live usb or the netbook hd thats the problem?
<draeath> haylo: I forget what options are there. can you give me a quick list?
<haylo> do i need the audio plugins or should i just install alsa later?
<draeath> EastwardWinter6: that's what I'm trying to guess. Can you get to a shell at all, or is it stuck at boot?
<draeath> haylo: what is it calling "audio plugins" exactly?
<draeath> i think that's the ubuntu-studio stuff for audio editing
<haylo> Basic sever, openssh server, LADSPA/LV2/DSSI adio plugins
<vicium> Whilst I am at it. Can I configure keybindings somehow? I'd like WINbutton+E to open homefolder... :P
<vicium> !keybindings
<draeath> haylo: ok you want 'basic server' and you shouldn't need anything else. you can always run 'tasksel' later or directly install stuff with apt / aptitude
<haylo> Manual Package selection, Mythbuntufrontend and etc, the rest are all kubuntu etc
<EastwardWinter6> draeath stuck at boot.
<haylo> ok great
<eagle_eyes> any ideas how to get adobe reader .bin plugin working in firefox?
<draeath> haylo: FYI there's a tool called 'apt-zip' that lets you download packages on one machine, with the intention of carring them to a networkless one to install. might be handy if your network won't work because of missing packages
<EastwardWinter6> draeath I managed to run check disk for errors from the live usb screen, and got no errors.
<draeath> EastwardWinter6: can you do 'blkid /dev/sd?' - this should tell you what letter is what drive
<draeath> also try blkid /dev/sd??   (yes two ?s)
<haylo> wow ok draeath that makes sense
<Zaitzev> well, reinstalling chrome didn't help at all..
<Zaitzev> fantastic
<vicium> Can I make a scrip on my local machine to access either a screen on another remote system? Or option 2) start a remote .sh script?
<vicium> scripts*
<Escherial> hey, anyone happen to know of a way to suspend/hibernate my current ubuntu session and boot into another os?
<maujhsn> Hello everybody I am interested in downloading the firefox flash plugin installer! Does anyone know an alternative website other than firefox?
<draeath> Zaitzev: I seem to remember having to symbolic link the flash .so file into a directory for chrome to see it.
<vicium> a screen as in a running process*
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> you can install flash plugin from the partner repository via software center
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<draeath> vicium: look up "gnu screen" - couple that with SSH :P
<Zaitzev> draeath: yeah?
<EastwardWinter6> draeath it's gone to the ubuntu spalsh screen, but the error was sdb which is the larger partition with all the files saved on it.
<draeath> Zaitzev: yea had to do it on debian. looking for details now.
<MonkeyDust> vicium  i'm familiar with screen and ssh, what's up
<draeath> Zaitzev: this isn't it, but try this to make sure: http://linux.chrissweeney.co.uk/topic.php?t=76
<vicium> MonkeyDust, I have a (minecraft) server script running on a ECS. I'd like to (if possible) remotely be able to stop/start it, atleast start (I launch a .sh file) But just wondered if there was an easier faster way then to remote connect via ssh, cd, and then run the sh script
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<vicium> TLDR Launch a .sh script on a remote machine running ubuntu
<Zaitzev> draeath: already did just that. it is non-existant
<draeath> vicium: you can run a command directly via SSH
<vicium> like ssh domain.com /home/sh.script.sh ?
<vicium> Even with -user -password flags?
<draeath> yep. make sure the script is executable and does a 'cd' to the path it needs to be in
<vicium> So minimal input rquired
<Zaitzev> the strange thing is
<vicium> Is it safe to have a plain text .sh file contain pw though?
<Zaitzev> It HAD flash installed before the formatting
<draeath> otherwise it tries to run it from the home directory
<MonkeyDust> vicium  what you can do: modify .profile on the remote pc thus, that your script is run as soon as the ssh connection is made
<draeath> vicium: generally not safe to have passwords sitting around
<Zaitzev> why it isn't now, I can't for the life of me understand
<Zaitzev> it seems so random
<draeath> Zaitzev: look for a /plugins directory in your chrome directory
<draeath> then find libflashplayer.so and copy/link it there
<vicium> Okay, thanks guys :)
<vicium> So much questions......
<reesk> im having a problem with software central its saying theres a coding error in aptdemon with this Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<maujhsn> ubottu "I know your not human ...but how the hell are you:)?"
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zaitzev> draeath: there aren't any
<draeath> ok is there a /opt/chrome  ?
<vicium> Can I set terminal to be opened on my secondary screen by default? :P
<Zaitzev> draeath: yes
<draeath> and did you install flash via the flashplugin-installer package?
<draeath> also: 32 or 64 bit system? if 64, is chrome 32 or 64?
<Zaitzev> 64, both
<Zaitzev> flashplugin-installer package?
<maujhsn> xangua Is this a command you sent me?
<EastwardWinter6> draeath: thanks, it appears to be doing something now, so i'm going to leave it overnight. :)
<reesk> how do i fix it
<draeath> Zaitzev: yea how did you install flash? I recommend you install that flashplugin-installer package. look to see if /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so exists
<xangua> (16:52:06) maujhsn: Hello everybody I am interested in downloading the firefox flash plugin installer! Does anyone know an alternative website other than firefox? -  flashplugin-installer from repository
<Zaitzev> I haven't installed any flash manually
<draeath> ok, see if that file exists
<Zaitzev> and I didn't need to when it DID work
<fire44> having trouble with downloading updated onto new /used comp
<draeath> Zaitzev: just look to see if it's there. you might be running flash through some gnash half-bakery and that might be the breakage. :P
<draeath> work with me :)
<Zaitzev> draeath: I try ;D
<Zaitzev> look where, tho?
<wunnle> i have a problem with panel (i think that is name of top bar). I installed 2 different drag-and-drop-to-share application, and i have the same problem with both of them. Dragging to panel icon simply not working, except i run software with sudo. But when i run them with sudo, interface of app gets shitty (i guess it not use gtk?). What do you think the problem is?
<draeath> heh. so run "file /usr/lib*/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<haylo> nothing but a blinking _  in the end. i used unebootin should i try agian?
<draeath> haylo: did you install grub or lilo?
<Zaitzev> draeath: guess I gotta install flashplugin-installer then
<haylo> i didnt see an option i thought it was grub automatically installed
<draeath> yep. what will happen then, is you/ll have that file created (either in /usr/lib or /usr/lib64) - if 64, that one you want.
<Zaitzev> lib32 u mean ;P
<draeath> yea :P
<draeath> ignore that one :P
<draeath> so just /usr/lib
<draeath> so you'll want to create the /opt/chrome/plugins directory if it is missing
<Zaitzev> done
<draeath> then either copy the libflashplayer.so there, or make a symlink (ln -s)
<draeath> i recommend linking, so it updates when you update flash
<Zaitzev> mm
<draeath> cd /opt/chrome/plugins; ln -sv /usr/lib/blahblah/libflashplayer.so
<reesk> anyone know whats wrng?
<Zaitzev> alright done
<Zaitzev> now let's see what happens
<draeath> haylo: nope, in expert it doesn't do so. you need to step through all the steps it hilights for you
<draeath> haylo: sadface :(
<Zaitzev> i'm on youtube now
<Zaitzev> and, haha,
<Zaitzev> every video i click goes html5
<Zaitzev> doh
<draeath> Zaitzev: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<fire44> how do you know if you are having a graphics cars issue or an ubuntu issue?
<MonkeyDust> Zaitzev  is that good or bad?
<draeath> Zaitzev: it runs a small animation and tells you the version you are running
<Zaitzev> draeath: i know, hehe
<Zaitzev> i just like testing on videos :p
<Zaitzev> but yeah it works
<draeath> lol trial by fire eh?
<draeath> Good :D
<Zaitzev> haha yep xD
<Zaitzev> draeath: you are my hero of the day
<draeath> so: real flash wasn't installed, and at some point one of the opensource flash "replacements" was working, then stopped
<Zaitzev> I did reinstall Ubuntu tonight
<draeath> (i'm all for flash replacements... when they work)
<Zaitzev> because of some major fubar
<vicium> Wow. Minecraft actually uses less memory in ubuntu, how is that even possible :P
<Joey-Jo0> Hey, so, I've got a Broadcom BCM4306 card. I've installed the firmware-b43legacy-installer package, rebooted.
<fire44> im trying to instull ubuntu but running into issues
<draeath> vicium: you running a server?
<_Marcus> fire44: What issues?
<Joey-Jo0> The system recognizes my card, but fails to run it because of 'missing firmware', why is this?
<_Marcus> vicium: Magic
<draeath> vicium: if so I highly recommend bukkit.org
<Zaitzev> next milestone to reach, get mIRC installed in wine
<vicium> Yes, I'm using the most recent development build atm
<Zaitzev> wine is already installed
<vicium> But talkign about client-side now
<draeath> aah
<draeath> ooh quick tip for ya :D
<reesk> im having problems with software cetral
<vicium> Bukkit reason I started with ubuntu :D
<draeath> uno momento vicium
<vicium> Hence my interest to install it on my homestation now :D
<draeath> vicium: http://pastebin.com/BRR0UZF0
<fire44> not sure if its ubuntu or a grafix card but it loads up and lets me log in but when i go to the applications on top left (11.4) the drop down bar turns to the ubuntu purple screen just in that dropdown
<Free_Bullets> anyone have any ideas why raid-0 only yields a 30% performance improvement for these disks? each disk gets 100 MB/s on its own, but the raid array only gets 130 MB/s.
<draeath> my server launcher tweaks. uses a bit more overhead but much less hitching for players
<fire44> it does the same thing when ever i go to any dropdown menu
<fire44> does not show the options ether
<reesk> so i take it im screwed and this cant be fied then
<reesk> fied*
<reesk> fixed*
<vicium> Ah I see
<draeath> vicium: basically forces the JVM into garbage collecting objects as they are released, instead of waiting until the memory is needed to halt everything and do it in one chunk
<jrib> reesk: you need to be more detailed... use a pastebin
<aethelrick> reesk: im still waiting to here the problem mate
<reesk> ive said it tice and given you all the errors
<reesk> [22:57] <reesk> im having a problem with software central its saying theres a coding error in aptdemon with this Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<vicium> draeath, this is my current... #!/bin/sh
<vicium> screen java -Xincgc -Xmx3072M -jar craftbukkit-dev.jar
<vicium> :P
<jrib> reesk: use a pastebin to show us the full error
<draeath> vicium: also, if you are running 32-bit java, add "-server" - the server hotspot starts slower but is more efficient overall.
<reesk> thats everything
<jlen> is it possible to intercept keystrokes before they reach my applications?
<draeath> client hostspot (default 32-bit jvm) emphasizes fast startup
<aethelrick> reesk: do have the same problem in synaptic?
<vicium> I took your line 1-7 and pasted into mine
<vicium> The 8th line, Is pretty much the same what does nogui do?
<draeath> vicium: Zaitzev: gotta run. nice talking. vicium, make sure you stick $EXTRAPARMS in before the -jar else they don't actually get put in
<reesk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864281/ havnt tried synaptic i was more concered about this not working
<draeath> vicium: I have x11 on the server (for another reason) that just guarantees it doesn't try to connect to it
<vicium> Ah okay, cheers, thanks a bunch :)
<aethelrick> reesk: ok, i'm keen to understand if the problem is in software centre or under it in apt
<estreptococo> hi
<jrib> reesk: are you positive?  Where is it being displayed?  Is there a scrollbar?  Can you click on it and press down to show more?  What do you do to get this output? (there are several questions here)
<estreptococo> SOME APP FOR CUT CUE ARCHIVES IN SEPARATE FLAC?
<jrib> !caps | estreptococo
<ubottu> estreptococo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<estreptococo> sorry
<reesk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864281/
<estreptococo> somebody help me?
<Escherial> if i'm dual booting two OS's, is it possible to hibernate in one, reboot to switch to the other, then come back to the first?
<reesk> synaptic isnt even installed when i click it it opens software center and asks me if i wanna isntall it
<fire44> marcus_not sure if its ubuntu or a grafix card but it loads up and lets me log in but when i go to the applications on top left (11.4) the drop down bar turns to the ubuntu purple screen just in that dropdown
<Escherial> (the first one is ubuntu, which is why i'm asking here)
<jrib> reesk: What do you do to get this output?
<Zaitzev> ok, now it's time for WINE to be a weirdo program..heh
<estreptococo> some app for cut .cue in separate flac?
<reesk> i find a application i clikc install it asks for password which i give and then it does stuff for a secodn or 2 then throws the erorr
<jrib> reesk: find an application where?
<reesk> in software center
<jrib> reesk: was this problem always present?
<ph8> hey all, i'm making a script to work with inserted usb disks. Ubuntu desktop automounts them (i think that's part of the desktop) - but how can i check it's mounted? I'm writing it in mono but is there an easy command line i can run or am i needing to parse the output of mount /dev/<device> /mnt/tempdir - or something?
<aethelrick> reesk: any app in particular? all of them? just one?
<reesk> i dont think it was i managed to install java just fine
<reesk> pretty much all of them
<estreptococo> nobody help me?
<reesk> i even tried to download a ubuntu software
<estreptococo> no exist in Ubuntu software center
<v5632> ifpi uz jede jo?
<v5632> to ste se moc nepochlapili :)
<MonkeyDust> what language is that?
<aethelrick> reesk: try opening a terminal, and entering: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<L3top> philipino?
<L3top> dunno...
<fire44> any idea what my issue could be
<L3top> estreptococo: I am sorry but I am not sure what you are asking for.
<MonkeyDust> sounds huitzilopochtli to me, mayan or zo
<fire44> not sure if its ubuntu or a grafix card but it loads up and lets me log in but when i go to the applications on top left (11.4) the drop down bar turns to the ubuntu purple screen just in that dropdown
<jrib> reesk: sounds like bug #659438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 659438 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Installation/Removal fails because of package which could not be located (failure in apt.Cache.required_download)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659438
<estreptococo> L3top: i need cut .cue archives ( audio) in separate .flac audios...  exist an app in Linux for this?
<reesk> ohh bug #659438 i know that verry well ok i dont what is it
<g0v3rn0r> hi all
<jrib> reesk: see ubottu's message
<reesk> ahh kk
<reesk> ok synaptic is done what you want me to do now
<jrib> reesk: read through the comments in the bug report
<g0v3rn0r> do anyone know what's the tool to administrate services on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<g0v3rn0r> I mean something like svcadm on unix
<haylo> dra
<L3top> !info cuetools
<estreptococo> <L3top> u understand me?
<ubottu> cuetools (source: cuetools): tools for manipulating CUE/TOC files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.1-12 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<reesk> jrib: would conecting a 56k modem to my machine and whistling dtmf dial tones into it help any lol
<L3top> !info shntool
<ubottu> shntool (source: shntool): multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 66 kB, installed size 264 kB
<L3top> check out those estreptococo
<estreptococo> ubottu: im noob in Linux, how i can this?
<ubottu> estreptococo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> reesk: doubtful :)  I must go, but the comments in the report seem to claim that you should make sure your ubuntu is up to date (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade).  If that doesn't fix it, keep reading.  If you are still unsure, ask again here but mention your ubuntu version
<reesk> im pretty sure it updating that broke it in the first place
<patman023> hey all, best partition scheme for a new install?
<aethelrick> estreptococo: a cue file is a cd image right? you may have to convert it to an iso file you you can mount it and rip it to a format of your choice
<L3top> estreptococo: check http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/06/splitting-cueflac-files.html see if that is what you are looking for
<reesk> cue file should come with bin files i belive
<reesk> atleast mine usually do
<zykotic10> aethelrick: bin/cue should generally not be converted to ISOs.  ISOs can only be "regular" data, while bin/cue can be several things.
<Tank_> hi all, need help plz... Running 11.04, I have a USB dongle wifi. Want to run it as a hotspot like I do on windows 7 with Connectify. I went to networks and clicked "use as hotspot" it then switches on and then off? How can I fix this?
<arshad> is this the ubuntu server channel?? or the regular channel??
<zykotic10> arshad: #ubuntu-server
<arshad> r u using xchat by any chance??
<sskalnik_> what's the proper command to edit a changelog?
<Tank_> zykotic10, where can we ask support questions?
<zykotic10> Tank_: here
<sskalnik_> I remember there being a specific program that formats everything automagically, but forgot the exact command
<Tank_> Can any one  help with this?... Running 11.04, I have a USB dongle wifi. Want to run it as a hotspot like I do on windows 7 with Connectify. I went to networks and clicked "use as hotspot" it then switches on and then off? How can I fix this?
<Zaitzev> i'm about to give up ubuntu completely now
<Zaitzev> I'm constantly stonewalling on a new problem, one after another
<zykotic10> Zaitzev: that's pretty common for ubuntu
<Zaitzev> here's the latest;
<Zaitzev> for example, deluge is running maximized
<wad> Is there a way to configure how Ubuntu alerts me when I get email?
<Zaitzev> however, if i hit the restore-button so I can have it windowed
<tajys> I've been searching how to fix this for a while, but have come up with nothing. When I updated to 11.10, my on screen volume adjustment in the top bar disappeared. Anybody know how I can get it back? It's a pain in the arse to go through a terminal and alsa mixer every time I want to adjust the volume =/
<Zaitzev> the window size is JUST outside the top of the screen
<Zaitzev> so I can't actually move it around
<Zaitzev> it happens to several windows
<zykotic10> tajys: do you have pulse running on your system correctly?
<fire44> not sure if its ubuntu or a grafix card but it loads up and lets me log in but when i go to the applications on top left (11.4) the drop down bar turns to the ubuntu purple screen just in that dropdown
<fire44> any help?
<brand> hi everyone im new to computers
<brand> i was using ubuntu on my virtual box over windows
<tajys> zykotic10, I never could get pulse to work right, so I just got rid of it
<velko> Zaitzev, you can also move windows by pressing "alt", clicking anywhere in the window, holding the mouse button down and moving
<brand> now 3d dint work properly in Virtual box.so i am planning for a dual boot
<Zaitzev> see! it's stuff like that
<Zaitzev> wish I knew :C
<brand> could someone guide me
<zykotic10> tajys: THAT is why you don't see Gnome Volume then!!!  It requires Pulse.
<brand> could someone tell how to uninstall linux which is already installed with the virutal box
<brand> ?
<Zaitzev> velko: thanks a million
<wad> brand: Sure, just burn a CD with whatever ubuntu version you like, then boot to it.
<Zaitzev> i can cross of another annoyance now :P
<brand> wad:could someone tell how to uninstall linux which is already installed with the virutal box?
<wad> brand: Just delete the virtual machine.
<tajys> zykotic10, Bugger >.< I'd gotten rid of it before, too, and still had my volume adjustment thing =/
<zykotic10> tajys: not anymore...
<Roasted> SSH Question - can I get two systems to authenticate to  my file server with the same key? I'm looking to set up a backup process over the WAN but I have 1 user, and 2 computers (laptop vs desktop). Can I just copy the pub key for both client systems?
<brand> wad: how much space is needed?
<brand> i just have 5gb left in my C drive
<tajys> zykotic10, *sigh* So, with pulse, I have no sound. Without pulse, I have no volume adjustment. Lame.
<wad> brand: That's a little small.
<velko> Roasted, yes
<brand> wad:yeah can i install it in D drive or something?
<haylo> which kernel should i install to get the standard one that comes with 11.04? i have a looong list here in theis netinstall. my usual one is a 2.6.38.? generic
<wad> How many physical hard drives do you have?
<wad> brand, do you know the difference between physical hard drives and partitions?
<brand> wad: no im very new to computers
<the_cops> how can I circuvent my schools admin password?
<reesk> just letting you know problem fixed ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and now it works
<wad> the_cops, boot to an Ubuntu CD. :)
<wad> brand: Do you have a D: drive?
<the_cops> wad good idea!
<brand> yes
<wad> How much space is on it?
<the_cops> wad tomorrow i will install ubuntu instead of windows we have no bios password
<mike9863> I think I accidentally removed my graphics driver. can anyone tell me how to install the open source ati graphics driver from the command line?
<wad> If you have physical access to the computer, even a bios password won't help. You can reset it on the motherboard.
<brand> 11gb is free there?
<wad> brand, what else do you have on that drive?
<haylo> no kernel suggestions? there are 12 to chose from. how about linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic?
<brand> few important stuffs
<brand> wad: i cannot delete it
<tajys> zykotic10, At least now I know why it's not there, though. Thanks ^.^;
<wad> brand, it's very likely that you only have a single physical hard drive in the computer. It is partitioned into two areas, which Windows calls C: and D:.
<brand> wad: oh
<a7x> hi, while creating a bootable USB pen from mac
<wad> brand, the best thing to do is to move anything you need to keep from the D: drive to the C: drive, and then use Windows to delete the partition that Windows knows as D:.
<cordyceps> How come every time I boot the clock is out by exactly 7 hrs, which is the relative universal time. The BIOS clock is right.
<brand> oh
<maujhsn> Hey folks cheese vs xawtv which is the better of the two for webcam transmission?
<a7x> it is necessary to do dd ... bs=1m? it's really slow this way
<bastidrazor> haylo: that is the current kernel in 11.04.
<wad> This will free up a whole bunch of space on the machine, and booting to an Ubuntu CD will let you use all that space for Ubuntu, giving you a nice dual-boot system. Which is what I use, actually.
<zykotic10> cordyceps: change your time zone (sorry not sure how ubuntu deals with that, debian method doesn't work)
<haylo> nice thanks
<brand> wad:can i use ubuntu in my hard disk external
<cordyceps> my timezone is correct, MST
<wad> brand, I'm not sure. Probably not. It's probably a USB drive, so the USB drivers would need to be loaded from the bios in order to boot to it....
<brand> oh
<velko> cordyceps, maybe you are dual booting with windows? and linux keeps the clock updated with utc and windows - with the local time. so basically they are fighting for the clock and overwrite its value
<wad> Copy all your D: drive stuff onto the external drive, then use windows disk manager to delete that partition.
<brand> wad: how much space does it actually take to install ubuntu
<wad> I don't know. A couple of gigs.
<cordyceps> dual booting w/ other linux
<zykotic10> !requirements | brand
<ubottu> brand: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<cordyceps> no window$ here
<velko> cordyceps, are bot installations with correctly adjusted tz settings then?
<velko> both*
<wad> Any of you guys know how to turn off these annoying email notifications that Thunderbird emits? I think it's part of Ubuntu, not Thunderbird.
<cordyceps> the other yes, 'buntu no. I ran tzdata(if that's what you're referring to) but it didn't help things. I have to run the Time/Date app in the menus
<cordyceps> or sudo date <something>
<velko> cordyceps, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<cordyceps> MMDDhrminYYYY
<cordyceps> velko: doesn't work
<cordyceps> been there etc
<cordyceps> velko: oh wait, mebbe it only works when the time is already wrong and not AFTER it's been corrected...
<cordyceps> I mean tzdata works
<Scunizi> Skype is listed twice in the Partner repo's when looking in synaptic or software center.. both are i386 versions.  Is there a 64 bit version available in the repos someplace that I'm missing?  It is on the Skype site
<brand> wad: i have installed few applications in a virtual box
<wad> brand, yeah, those will be gone.
<brand> do i need to uninstall them or it will automaticallly work if i dual boot linux
<brand> aha
<wad> brand,  assuming you delete that virtual machine.
<brand> i deleted it
<wad> brand, ah.
<wad> brand, you understand what a virtual machine is, right? It's basically a computer inside your computer.
<brand> yeah
<brand> amazing
<wad> By deleting the virtual machine, you effectively vaporized that computer. :)
<wad> I hope you understood that when you deleted that box. I assumed you did... hopefully you didn't have data in there that you wanted to keep!
<mcurran> can anyone tell me how to successfully remove the nouveau driver and install the nvidia binary without it complaining about nvidia.ko being built.  I tried blacklisting them all conflicting modules and also adding boot line options, but still no go.  I used to have the solution hyperlinked, but now I cannot find agian.
<mcurran> friggin' I rm -rf 'ed my home directory the other day, and caught it in time, but not intime for all my linux notes/handy facts.
<zykotic10> mcurran: (not helpful) but installing nvidia proprietary is suppose to blacklist nouveau automatically...
#ubuntu 2012-03-02
<LucidGuy> I had an ubuntu system crash/restart ..  it seems an md resync auto started on a raid5 md device.  Anyone know what would cause this?
<brand> wad: i saw in a youtube video,do we need to shrink the size of the c:?
<wad> brand, not if you're going to delete the D: partition (assuming you have a single hard drive in the machine).
<wad> brand: Use Windows' disk manager, and figure out what drives you have.
<wad> What Windows OS do you have on there?
<brand> wad: oh im confused.no im not going to delete any or i dont want to
<hiexpo> (
<mcurran> I don't want the proprietary drivers, I want the drivers directl from nvidia, and compile them and get the best performance as I've always done.  Thank you though.
<mike9863> I'm unable to get a display when I boot up. when I try running startx from tty it says failed to load module fglrx, no drivers available, and fatal error: no screens found. can anyone please help?
<barcef_mx> How do I stop getting to unity toolbars when I run a "unity --replace"???
<theadmin> barcef_mx: Uh, you can't
<mcurran> I didn't mean to be mean, I know ur just tyring to help.
<hiexpo> goo\d luckwith that
<wad> brand, okay. If you on Windows XP, click the START button, then right-click MY COMPUTER, and choose MANAGE. Then get to the disk manager (or whatever it's called).
<barcef_mx> theadmin, I meant two unity toolbars
<zykotic10> mike9863: try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup and try startx again
<wad> You need some information on what drives you have, how much space they have, so you can plan your install.
<theadmin> barcef_mx: two? Hm, well, Unity has toolbars on top and on the left so it sounds normal to me
<barcef_mx> theadmin, no one underneath the other...
<theadmin> barcef_mx: Ah that... Might be some bug, dunno honestly, people did complain about this before
<barcef_mx> theadmin, they superimpose each other.. it's stranged
<brand> wad: yes i can see my disk drives
<wad> brand, also, take a moment and educate yourself on what partitions are, and how they are different from disks: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/What-are-partitions-and-logical-drives
<mike9863> zckotic10: that worked thanks
<brand> wad: nice
<wad> brand: So how many drives do you have in there?
<wad> And how many partitions?
<brand> i have 4 disk drives wit 2 partitions
<velko> wad, the output of "sudo sfdisk -l" will show for sure
<wad> velko, I think he's running Windows. Wanting to install Ubuntu in a dual-boot.
<velko> wad, oh sorry
<wad> brand: Four disk drives, with 2 partitions on each one, for a total of 8 partitions?
<brand> no no
<alphafish> Hi guys. I have a few question to ask here. Do any of you guy know much about grub because I want to get it organized so that the screen only shows my macbuntu partion start up things only none of that recovery junk.
<brand> i mean to say c and d are partitions and 2 hdds
<wad> brand: Ignore DVD or CD drives, and USB memory sticks, and USB external hard drives.
<wad> Ah, do you've got two hard drives, and each hard drive has one partition?
<brand> wad: just 2 partitions then
<alphafish> no it is a just one hard drive on a 160gb acer one laptop
<zykotic10> alphafish: /etc/default/grub remove comment from GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true" then "sudo update-grub" = no more recovery stuff
<wad> brand: I've got to go in a moment. Take a look at something like this: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Installing_Ubuntu_with_Windows_Dual-Boot
<brand> wad; thank you very much for all your patience
<wad> No problem. You're gonna love Ubuntu on your computer, outside of the Virtual box. :)
<sburwood1> what must I do to connect an android tablet to my ubuntu computer to share and exchange files?
<CFHowlett> grub question: I want to boot a real-time kernel at times.  How do I force grub to display even though I've only got  a single OS
<alphafish> Hi guys. I have a few question to ask here. Do any of you guy know much about grub because I want to get it organized so that the screen only shows my macbuntu partion start up things only none of that recovery junk. It worked fine when I had Xp on it.
<codepal> anybody point me to somebody who knows something about bluetooth on 11.10 ?
<alphafish> ops sorry for that error
<sburwood1> codepal: I use a bluetooth adapter in the usb port
<zykotic10> CFHowlett: look for ?hidden options in /etc/default/grub
<codepal> I'm trying to get a USB bluetooth dongle working, getting a Can't read local name on hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<CFHowlett> alpha  sudo gedit /edit/default/grub # Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
<CFHowlett> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<codepal> when I do hciconfig -a hci0
<codepal> I've got a MAC address
<codepal> but it's not discovering my bluetooth headset
<uni4dfx> Is 32bit MPlayer the only video player on linux which suports win32 codecs?
<codepal> searches all day
<alphafish> ok what I wanted to say was that my backtrack 5 partion has no sound to it and I have the unbuntu software center installed on it so is there any app that could help me with a audio problem. It is gnome version as well.
<sburwood1> anyone wanna help me get my tablet connecting to my ubuntu computer
<codepal> sburwood1, sure!
<sburwood1> codepal: I haven't tried a headset
<codepal> bluetooth tablet?
<CFHowlett> zykotic10   there're 2; hidden timout = 0, hidden time quiet = true/  I imagine I set a time on the timout and a change quiet to false/
<codepal> I've got an old serial wacom Intous2 working, ;-)
<MonkeyDust> alphafish  backtrack is not supported here, try #backtrack-linux
<zykotic10> CFHowlett: that would be my guess as well
<CFHowlett> zykotic10   got it.  Thanks.
<sburwood1> I wanna use the usb cable I purchased to transfer stuff.  My Archos 101 G9 turbo works with bluetooth, but it is slow and I want to use the cable
<codepal> sburwood1, great thread that helped me setup my tablet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11731528
<codepal> sburwood1, usb cable for networking, sounds weird...
<alphafish> Thanks. One last question is it possible to have the new software center on a older version of Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> no
<sburwood1> codepal: thanks.  Not for networking, for transfer of files from tablet to desktop and vice versa
<codepal> ok, I see
<sburwood1> well, c u all later
<sburwood1> bye
<alphafish> So than I would be stuck with unity I take it. I know I can use gnome shell but that not the same. lol
<MonkeyDust> alphafish  i use ubuntu classic, no unity, no gnome-shell
<vicium> I like unity! :)
<vicium> I wish I could configure the dashboard though...
<chown_> does anybody here use synergy on ubuntu?
<brand> which linux is best? opensuse or ubuntu?
<F4C3> (small rant), switching workspaces from ctl+atl+arrow to super+shift+arrow takes a bit to get used to
<MonkeyDust> !best| brand
<ubottu> brand: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<F4C3> chown_: I've used quicksynergy on ubuntu before
<bazhang> brand, thats offtopic for here
<vicium> ok. MonkeyDust, i sense this is for you! Previously I ran BoxeeMediaManager, to stream video from my PC to my ipad.
<bazhang> brand, such discussion is more appropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vicium> Am I screwed now? :P
<MonkeyDust> vicium  i'm not familiar with ipads
<chown_> F4C3: have u faced this problem: it only works if i put my pc at: left, up, down. If i put my pc at right it only work at the screen corner.
<MonkeyDust> with ianything, for that matter
<alphafish> So do you have the stuff like the older version did or if it kind of like in bits?
<vicium> Google results return WINE options :(
<MonkeyDust> alphafish  ubuntu classic is very similar to gnome2, how i like it
<F4C3> chown_: hrmm, no I haven't, I had a client on the right actually set at 0 - 50% of master right side and it worked as expected
<ozpy> Hi. Will the ubuntu 12.04 BEta allow to update to stable version of ubuntu?
<ozpy> Any idea?
<CFHowlett> !precise|ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> ozpy  that question makes no sense, 12.04 is not stable
<bazhang> !final | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ozpy> Ubottu: thanks. I was afraid that the beta version will be updatable to stable when it comes out,
<ubottu> ozpy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boba88> hi
<bazhang> ozpy, it is. just keep upgrading and it will get there
<ozpy> Thanks!
<alphafish> Ok If it is like how you say it is I will trust your word on it. To be honest I tried other platforms and well I got my but kicked by KDE. I manged to mess it up on by having the power turned on it once. I have to say tho Ubuntu is pretty solid os compared to most out there and mint bad now if you ask me. lol
<ozpy> I liked Mint but Ubuntu is a winner... I just love Unity
<boba88> why i cannot find nite on ubuntu... there is only binaries for mac and windows http://www.openni.org/downloadfiles/opennimodules/openni-compliant-middleware-binaries/33-latest-unstable
<ozpy> Mint is having issues.
<boba88> i will happy with source as well
<CFHowlett> boba88   ask the developers ...
<alphafish> I know mint has issues and all but it is still cool to see it marketed as an Ubuntu alternative. lol
<zabomber1> hi
<pex__> hello,sorry to but in but is there an irc for mac?
<Pici> !alis | pex__
<ubottu> pex__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<zabomber1> how do i enable VNC at login? i.e. i have a server running ubuntu 11.10. i have to login before i can vnc into the server. i DO NOT want to set autologin. How do i get vnc working "before" login?
<pex__> what
<Firebolt> zabomber1, cron?
<pex__> alis
<zabomber1> pex__: Adium
<zabomber1> im on a mac
<zabomber1> and its beautiful
<pex__> Adium
<zabomber1> yes
<pex__> is that #adium?
<pex__> zab, do you have to type my name every reply, is there a shortcut?
<Pici> Your tab key.
<bonzini> working my way through the empathy tests in the Checkbox App Testing Tests
<zabomber1> tab works
<zabomber1> pex__:  see
<pex__> just tab? how does it know to reply to you?
<zabomber1> it brings up a dropdown list
<pex__> mine doesn't do that
<devkorcvince> pex__: enter zab then hit tab
<zabomber1> ^
<MonkeyDust> pex__  two characters and then tab
<theadmin> pex__: Type the first few letters and hit tab, for instance "thead<tab>" gives "theadmin", but "the<tab>" will give you some other users too :D
<pex__> ok, trying
<pex__> still no workie
<Pici> Keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.  If you want to just chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<zabomber1> back to my question ? :)
<brand> do we need to shrink volume in c: drive in windows before installing linux in a dual boot?
<pex__> sorry pici
<vicium> Anyone know of a good way to stream from my ubuntu PC to my IPAD?
<vicium> Or any way at all that works for that matter.
<CFHowlett> brand   yes
<brand> CFHowlett: i have 16 gb free space left in my c drive
<zabomber1> i need to get into a server via vnc. the server is at the login screen and no one is there to login…. how can i get vnc to work BEFORE a login to the server at the server is done?
<brand> CFHowlett: could you tell me how much do i need to shrink? and whether would it result in data loss?
<chown_> F4C3: oh i got it its a gnome problem
<CFHowlett> brand   I've got ubuntustudio - the entire thing takes 8 gigs.  standard ubuntu should be about 4 gigs if you don't have a large number of saved files in /home
<hwilde> vicium, ffserver
<hwilde> !info ffserver | vicium
<ubottu> vicium: Package ffserver does not exist in oneiric
<chown_> gonna use KDE from now on =/
<hwilde> !info ffserver lucid | vicium
<pex__> message
<ubottu> vicium: Package ffserver does not exist in lucid
<hwilde> bs ^
<brand> CFHowlett:but does it cause any data loss?
<vicium> hwilde, Does it actually work viewing on an ipad though? :p
<haylo> should i use genisoimage to back up or should i just use remastersys?
<hwilde> vicium, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ffserver.1.html
<pex__> #ubuntu-offtopic
<vicium> Thanks
<CFHowlett> brand   shrinking the windows part shouldn't cause data loss BUT defrag windows first  a couple of times
<brand> oh why do we need to defrag? any significance
<hwilde> vicium, just google for ffserver ipad    etc
<CFHowlett> brand   and back up critical data - defrag is recommended
<CFHowlett> brand   defrag might only be my recommendation but I seem to recall reading that it makes the shrink go smoother, quicker and reduced chance of errors
<aBound> Hey all when I log into my guest account and go on youtube and try to view the screen it prevents me from clicking on the button. Does anybody have this sort of problem?
<CFHowlett> brand   think about why you'd defrag to run windows and it makes sense.
<brand> oh im new to computers
<haylo> 2nd tim ehtrough netinstall ending with blinking cursor. any idea what im missin? i should at least be getting tty
<haylo> maybe bad .iso / usb?
<zykotic10> haylo: have you tried nomodeset?
<CFHowlett> brand   no worries.  maybe talk this to a private channel.  Permission to PM you?
<brand> sure
<haylo> i used the targeted driver selection perhaps that waas the problem. i will look for this nomodeset next time through
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zykotic10> haylo: try nomodeset with your current install
<haylo> i cant get anything even grub
<opticlove> does anyone know why my appearance/theme changes to default for no reason? or a logfile to look for?
<opticlove> i have to switch it back every few hours
<haylo> maybe i didnt select grub correctly and il try to find this nomodeset
<haylo> usb is blanked as well. must just not be working with unetbootin
<haylo> grub must be getting installed to the usb or something- wierd
<ph8> hi all, i'm in a bash script that's called by udev when a usb partition appears, i'm mounting it but then i want to get the size of the mounted partition - parsing df seems hard and doesn't feel like the right way forward, any ideas?
<guiu> hello there. I'm having troubles trying to mount a ext4 partition using fstab. I've edited this file and added this line "UUID=7a6dc1dc-a462-435f-a2d2-e73fec2a179c /media/LFS	  ext4	  auto,user,exec,rw	      0	      3". The problem is that it mounts ok, but i have no permissions for write on it.
<zykotic10> guiu: check (and/or change) the permission on the mount point /media/LFS
<guiu> zykotic10: thanks !!! it worked !!! So many hours trying to figure out what was wrong in fstab and the problem was in another place xD thanks.
<LeroyR91> i'm having a problem
<theadmin> LeroyR91: Which is?
<LeroyR91> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 64bit on my Lenovo W510 but when I boot it it just stays on a black screen with a blinking cursor
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | LeroyR91
<ubottu> LeroyR91: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cbush15> Whats the command to adduser with a email e.g adduser (--email) email@email.com? username -p password
<zykotic10> cbush15: don't think that's an option for adduser -- "man adduser" has nothing about email
<raul__> hi
<raul__> whats on the news
<cbush15> Ahh okay.
<CFHowlett> cbush15   pretty sure that's not the way email is done.
<sjbrown> hey all.  I'm trying to do this in the terminal:
<sjbrown> xinput set-int-prop 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' "Device Enabled" 8 1
<cbush15> CFHowlett: When you use adduser it gives you options first name etc and email option i was just wondering if there was a command line for it.
<CFHowlett> cbush15   I stand corrected.  sorry but IDK about that option.
<cbush15> CFHowlett: Alright thanks for the help.
<CFHowlett> cbush15   "help"?  You're too generous.  :)
<LucidGuy> Bad idea to use a raid5 md device during a resync?
<cbush15> hehe
<bastidrazor> cbush15: funny you say that.. adduser is command line too. it asks those same questions and creates the user a home
<Firebolt> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS on a laptop which has a broken screen. However, I can't get it to give output to a monitor connected via a VGA cable -- any way to force it?
<delinquentme> which tool is best for searching through your installed programs  /usr/bin style .. to find where specific programs are stored?
<pex__> not if the boardis damaged too
<delinquentme> im looking for just a filename
<pex__> Firebolt, that was for you
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  try 'which'
<theadmin> delinquentme: which programname will tell you the fullpath to programname
<theadmin> delinquentme: e.g: which firefox-aurora # => /usr/bin/firefox-aurora
<delinquentme> lovely!
<pex__> Firebolt, i have the same problem with mine
<Firebolt> pex__, I know that it's not -- I get output on the VGA monitor when I install debian
<pex__> Firebolt, oh that is odd
<pex__> Firebolt,  maybe monitor settings- resolution/
<pex__> drivers?
<Firebolt> pex__, I can't see anything though -- once I select the installer language, and tell it to install the OS, it stops working
<guyubuntu> Can I install ubuntu on fat32?
<guyubuntu> so i could access it from windows?
<guyubuntu> instead of installing it on ext4?
<zykotic10> guyubuntu: nope
<bazhang> guyubuntu, no
<guyubuntu> ext4 is the only way to go?
<CFHowlett> guyubuntu   negatory
<guyubuntu> but wubi installs it on ntfs
<bazhang> guyubuntu, try wubi
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<CFHowlett> wubi *shudder*
<guyubuntu> No
<guyubuntu> I'm using a live CD
<guyubuntu> lol
<theadmin> guyubuntu: wubi installs it to a virtual hard drive (which is ext3 if I recall right), NOT to a NTFS partition
<theadmin> guyubuntu: You have to use a sane filesystem which is compatible with Unix stuff. Actually, you can read extX filesystems from Windows using ext2read
<guyubuntu> 4064 swap space is enough for ubuntu?
<delinquentme> so i just sudo apt-get install rubygems1.9.1   << and it added nothing else .. however I get nothing when " which rubygems1.9.1 "  any ideas?
<guyubuntu> theadmin, ext2read has aids.
<guyubuntu> 4064 swap space is enough for ubuntu?
<theadmin> guyubuntu: IFS is an option too.
<theadmin> guyubuntu: That depends on your RAM. That's more than enough, I'd never do more than 2 gigs personally actually
<marcucci217> is anyone here familiar with bleeding edge by any chance? could really use some help
<zykotic10> guyubuntu: as a general rule, your swap should match your physical RAM
<guyubuntu> 2gb ram in here.
<SaRSAeOL> i always thought it was more like double ram
<theadmin> guyubuntu: Then about 4GB will be fine yeah, might actually make it bit less
<guyubuntu> thanks
<guyubuntu> have a nice day
<guyubuntu> I love ubuntu
<guyubuntu> <3
<zykotic10> SaRSAeOL: that's the old rule yes, you need physical ram + a little, to use hibernation.
<FloodBot1> guyubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guyubuntu> Keep up the good work
<marcucci217> anyone?
<theadmin> delinquentme: That's because "rubygems1.9.1" is not a command, you're looking for "gem"
<delinquentme> yeah theadmin and no luck on anything from there
<Firebolt> oh
<delinquentme> so I think i need to search out where in my lib that package resides
<theadmin> delinquentme: You can probably do something like this: dpkg -L packagename | grep -F '/bin/'
<guyubuntu> Umm yep I'm back should I make a partition for each, or I could use one as mount point? /?
<theadmin> guyubuntu: Normally you do separate / and /home
<theadmin> guyubuntu: But that's up to you
<guyubuntu> does it matter?
<theadmin> guyubuntu: With a separate /home, reinstalls are a whole ton easier
<MonkeyDust> guyubuntu  separate / and /home are easier to maintain
<zykotic10> guyubuntu: two partitions / and swap is easiest
<guyubuntu> then I don't need it
<guyubuntu> thanks alot theadmin
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: ;)
<guyubuntu> and others
<zabomber_> exit
<marcucci217> anyone with maybe a little familiarity with bleeding edge
<marcucci217> ?
<zykotic10> marcucci217: ubuntu is pretty bleeding edge.  What is your real question?
<marcucci217> i tried to install some applications with bleeding edge, it prompted me to restarts, and I can't find them anywhere
<amandasue75> Does UbuntuOne work with 12.04?  I don't see the option in my menu when looking in /home/amanda with (nautilus?) the file browser
<MonkeyDust> amandasue75  #ubuntu+1
<zykotic10> amandasue75: reask in #ubuntu+1
<amandasue75> aha...
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: at least we're on the same page on that one ;)
<CharminTheMoose> Speaking of swap, is there any advantage/disadvantage to using a swapfile vs using a dedicated swap partition?
<zykotic10> CharminTheMoose: swapfiles can't be used for hibernate by default... other then that, i'm unaware of any differences
<e3d3> My Ubuntu 10.04 don't remember the default programs I choose for opening files. How can I correct this ?
<detch_> hi every body is there is atool to login to folders as administrator without writing commands ?
<bastidrazor> CharminTheMoose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq   for more info and i believe this page does explain a bit on partition verse file
<detch_> just by right click
<amandasue75> MonkeyDust, zykotic10 turns out there's an UbuntuOne icon (that appears to be installing what I need) in System Settings.  Good thing this channel is family friendly, or I'd be calling myself all sorts of names...
<myersg> whats new in ubuntu 12.04 beta 1?
<zykotic10> myersg: reask in #ubuntu+1
<detch_> could i send video files in my ubuntu one account to my account on  youtubu ?
<thos37> it looks like .profile is not getting sourced when I open a new terminal session.  Where should this be happening?
<Firebolt> Any idea why the vga= kernel option wouldn't output things correctly on my screen?
<zykotic10> Firebolt: vga= is deprecated
<a7x> uhm
<CharminTheMoose> Oh cool, thanks for that zykotic10 and bastidrazor
<a7x> on my macbook pro 7.1 i'm trying to connect ubuntu to my wifi network, but i can't see my network (i can see others)
<a7x> my network is up because on this laptop works and from osx works
<Firebolt> zykotic10, any other way to to force output to a VGA port then?
<myersg> My computer screen has a small scrape in it, about 1mm, like some one poked it with something sharp, any one know how to fix it?
<zykotic10> Firebolt: vga= was used for resolution, what do you want - output to an external display?  I have no idea on that.
<Firebolt> yes zykotic10
<zykotic10> Firebolt: no clue, good luck.
<e3d3> What is the most lightweight Ubuntu-variant ?
<theadmin> e3d3: Officially supported one? Lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> e3d3  lubuntu is light
<[deXter]> e3d3, Lubuntu
<e3d3> That's clear, Thanks. I'll try that because even 10.04 don't coorporate.
<urfr332gO> myersg,  I don't think th IRC is your best source, and this is ubuntu support.
<zykotic10> e3d3: if you want something even lighter then lubuntu, use the mini.iso and install whatever WM you want.
<e3d3> zykotic10: Thanks, I want as light as possible because I only use 2-4 GUI-apps max.
<mio> hmmm
<yaakow> Hello
<mio> just installed x chat
<yaakow> anyone to help me with an issue?
<yaakow> please
<MonkeyDust> yaakow  if you're sweet
<danny> yaakow, ask ur questio no one can help if they dont know whats wrong
<yaakow> okay..
<yaakow> I need to shrink root partition thru ssh
<yaakow> online.
<yaakow> and add other in that space.
<yaakow> without messing the server.
<yaakow> ubuntu server.
<yaakow> natty
<zykotic10> !enter | yaakow
<ubottu> yaakow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yaakow> Ok.
<danny> my friend bought a small tv as a monitor and everything was all swell until the next time he rebooted and when he did the top of his screen is missing and the bottom of the lubuntu screen is in the middle of the tv screen anyone know a quick fix ?
<yaakow> Can anyone help?
<zykotic10> yaakow: i doubt what you want to do is possible...
<myersg> I use acer aspire one 722, when i install the drivers I box shows up that i cant get rid of that says hardwhere unsorported, but if i don't, it don't show up
<MonkeyDust> yaakow  use ssh -Y to launch gparted on the remote pc, but make sure the active remote partition does not get dammaged
<yaakow> I need to maybe switch to init 1 but with keeping the network/ssh running.
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: except parted can't resize the partition it's running from.  yaakow
<bazhang> !runlevels | yaakow
<ubottu> yaakow: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<tripelb> I have a mac and can boot Ubuntu on live CD. Then I want to make a USB boot drive for a friends; older windows computer. Please send me to a way. (the psychocats way used a Windows program so it's not for me)
<MonkeyDust> zykotic10  i take it the guy does not want to resize an active partition
<yaakow> @Monkey, can I do that with main root always mounted partition?
<bazhang> yaakow, thats not possible
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: he wants to resize /
<Escherial> hey, i know i asked this before, but i didn't get much of a response...what's the easiest way for me to suspend what i'm doing in ubuntu and switch to another OS i have installed on this machine?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<yaakow> Yeah, I do
<sinedeviance> hi all! i'm running ubuntu server 11.04. logrotate is part of cron.daily and it is running properly (tested with run-parts -v) but it only seems to be rotating the syslog
<sinedeviance> i thought it was supposed to rotate everything in /var/log ?
<yaakow> Can I switch to single user, with staying online, is that an option?
<zykotic10> yaakow: that's not going to help for you issue
<tripelb> Escherial, reboot is the easiest way. You cannot change os in midstream. You can have one in a virtual machine and use it inside of the originally booted OS
<MonkeyDust> yaakow  tricky workaround: use a live cd on the remote pc, change the network range, then ssh -Y to it and use gparted -- does that make sense?
<Escherial> tripelb: right, rebooting is fine, but i'd like to hibernate my ubuntu session somehow so that when i return everything's as it was
<zykotic10> Escherial: is the "other os" a gnu/linux?
<Escherial> (i guess it'd amount to serializing the contents of ram to disk and then restoring them when the OS reboots)
<tripelb> Escherial, I understand your question. AFAIK that is not possible. ah zykotic takes over.
<Escherial> zykotic10: windows, sadly :\ if it were, would there be some other way?
<yaakow> I don't have physical acces to server now.
<zykotic10> Escherial: can't help then
<yaakow> No live cd.
<Escherial> zykotic10: what if it were a gnu/linux os?
<yaakow> All I have is one huge partition.
<zykotic10> Escherial: KVM can boot physical partitions, like a VM
<tripelb> I want to make a USB boot from Ubuntu not from windows. (I have a mac and can boot a live CD) This will be to help a friend with a trashed optical drive.
<omnicitadel> Any one know what type of Drive Cradles a Data Domain DD565 uses? It looks like it might be the same cradles as a supermicro… can someone please confirm
<bazhang> omnicitadel, try ##hardware
<Escherial> zykotic10: interesting...well, i could probably get windows running in a vm like xen. perhaps i should look into that, although i'm afraid of the performance hit.
<omnicitadel> gracias bazhang
<Escherial> but hibernating and then switching OSs isn't possible, huh?
<yaakow> Does anyone know if I can work in single-user thru ssh somehow?
<zykotic10> Escherial: if you use xen (which i personally haven't) i don't think you'd have much of a performance hit actually
<Escherial> (i mean, via a full hibernate -> reboot into OS #2 -> use other OS -> reboot into ubuntu -> restore cycle)
<FAIL> I faild my test cause i was on #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  i think it is, yes
<yaakow> Has anyone any experience with installing openstack?
<Escherial> zykotic10: neat; i'll definitely give that a shot, then. it'd be extra nice if i could mount my existing second OS's partition into xen, but that may be asking for a lot
<zykotic10> Escherial: i haven't played with xen, so not sure...
<kamen> Hey does anyone know if there's anything I can do if I have too many partitions but I want to install ubuntu here's a screen shot http://s14.postimage.org/a9wo9h4o1/my_partitions.png
<Escherial> MonkeyDust: the hibernation method? for some reason, my machine doesn't seem to allow hibernating...i think it's because i'm missing a swap partition, but i imagine i could create one with gparted
<Escherial> MonkeyDust: er, but i realize i'm asking quite a few questions at once @_@ sorry, overcaffeinated
<Zac_o_O> HI all!
<zykotic10> Escherial: hibernation requires a RAM+"a little" swap parition by default
<dustmonkey> hi Zac_o_O
<tripelb> I want to make a USB boot drive WITHOUT WINDOWS, and the directions are using windows afaik
<theadmin> tripelb: usb-creator-gtk is distributed with Ubuntu
<Escherial> zykotic10: ok, good to know. i guess needing it to be double the size of your ram isn't necessary anymore...
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  do you mean 'without using windows'?
<dustmonkey> tripelb aka no unetbootin?
<zykotic10> tripelb: could you clarivy what you mean by "usb boot drive"?  like a liveusb?
<zykotic10> Escherial: overkill in most modern cases, do you really want an 8GB+ Swap - probably not ;)
<dustmonkey> tripelb simply boot a live CD and create your USB there
<dustmonkey> tripelb OR go to a mac store and do it
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust * dustmonkey am i seeing double (reverse double anyways) ;)
<Escherial> zykotic10: yeah, no, i don't :3 hmm, so is there any way i can do this whle the machine's still running or do i necessarily need to boot from a live cd/usb stick?
<tripelb> dustmonkey, sounds simple. How?  .. I dont care what version of ubuntu I use 9, 10 or 11.04 ... From 10.10 there is no longer a usb-creator package
<dustmonkey> tripelb both answers use no windows
<MonkeyDust> zykotic10  one disciple already :p
<Escherial> the partition i need to resize is not currently mounted afaik -- i'm running ubuntu off a relatively tiny partition compared to the main OS's partition
<tripelb> dustmonkey I dont understand about the mac store
<dustmonkey> tripelb install the unetbootin package that will do it for you
<tripelb> I dont understand How to make a usb boot disk from Ubuntu. dustmonkey
<zykotic10> Escherial: not sure?
<zykotic10> MonkeyDust: ;)
<tripelb> I cant install anything if I am booted from a liveCD dustmonkey
<CFHowlett> tripelb   wrong
<dustmonkey> tripelb as for the mac store, well that was a silly joke, you could use one of there machines and get into bash and do it there
<CFHowlett> tripelb   you can install but the package will not be there when you re-boot
<tripelb> dustmonkey, cfHowlett, ok help me. I have a mac right here I am on it. I can get into terminal. this sounds grand.
<dustmonkey> tripelb sounds like you need to google unetbootin
<dustmonkey> tripelb they have a Mac package for creating live USB distros
<dustmonkey> tripelb should be a sourceforge page
<tripelb> dustmonkey, cfHowlett, --- I see this on the FromUSBStick webpage sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk or usb-creator-kde ---- OK I will google that. Maybe that's what I need to know.
<CFHowlett> tripelb   that or unetbootin - same technique different apps.
<dustmonkey> tripelb that will be the easiest way to accomplish what you are looking for
 * dustmonkey CFHowlett hi-five!
<tripelb> dustmonkey, cfHowlett, --- thanks. reading this. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dustmonkey> tripelb rock on!
<zykotic10> to put 11.10 on a USB you can just use "sudo cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdX" X being the drive letter, no partition required.  Much easier then unetbootin
<tripelb> are there any DISadvantages to 10.04 compared to 11.04   -- I want to use gnome not Unity.
<zykotic10> tripelb: 10.04 packages are older then 11.04 - only "real" difference
<log> tripelb: You can still use Gnome 2 in 11.04.
<dustmonkey> xykotic10 that is not easier if you have no grasp of what you are doing, tripelb never enter commands from an IRC channel if you are unsure of what they do
<zykotic10> dustmonkey: TAB fail :p - but perhaps you're right
<dustmonkey> zykotic10 I like your way better
<tripelb> dustmonkey, right about entering things I am unsure of. and unetbootin looks awesome.
<magicJ> I have a system on my local network with cups running.  I would like to administer it with something like: https://192.168.0.4:631 - I get "forbidden" what do I need to set on the config file to allow this
<CharminTheMoose> How does zykotic10's method work? Does catting an iso file to a partition actually make it automagically bootable? Wow that's weird.
<zykotic10> CharminTheMoose: 11.10 is a hybrid ISO
<tripelb> log I've heard you can but I've not been able to do that from the liveCD. (gnome was intuitively obvious to me from the first moment. It was like, oh this is so much simpler than windows. but unity is like finding a black cat at night in a lava field)
<tripelb> full of black cats but you want a specific one
<dustmonkey> zykotic10 you could also dd if=your.iso of=/USB
<zykotic10> dustmonkey: true, but the people that came up with hybrid ISOs recommend cat, so that's what i use/suggest
<dustmonkey> zykotic10 good call!
<dustmonkey> zykotic10 I did not RTFM, remember to RTFM everyone
<log> !rtfm | dustmonkey
<ubottu> dustmonkey: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<log> :P
<ubiguy> I don't seem to have permission to edit sources.list in /etc/apt , what can i do?
<dustmonkey> log ok ill use argh tee eff emmm from now on
<ubiguy> I don't have rw perms, what can i do?
<dustmonkey> log thanks
<log> ubiguy: Did you sudo?
<log> dustmonkey: Hehe.
<ubiguy> how to sudo file explorer?
<dustmonkey> sudo nautilus
<pangolin> gksudo nautilus
<zykotic10> dustmonkey: ubuntulog NO!!!
<zykotic10> ubuntulog: dustmonkey see pangolin above
<ubiguy> nautilus command not found
<shawnn> hello world
<zykotic10> sorry ubuntulog, TAB fails - was meant for ubiguy
<shawnn> is there anyway i can wipe windows from my dual boot, just keeping ubuntu?
<ubiguy> ubuntulog command not found
<pangolin> ubiguy: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ubiguy> 12.04\
<pangolin> !+1
<ubiguy> oh
<ubiguy> okay
<ocraM> Feeck
<ocraM> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open :/
<CFHowlett> !precise|ubiguy
<ubottu> ubiguy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CFHowlett> shawnn   you mean from the menu or actually kill the windows partitions?
<nathaneltitane> hello amigos
<nathaneltitane> i need help increasing davfs2 access speed.. anyone know anything?
<BoyOfWuHan> my OS is debian(squeeze), but there is no /dev/dsp or /dev/audio file,,,but still  can play misc or movies....Now i want to use rdesktop to connect a remote windows, and want get sound play on local machine  ,(follow goole.com , $rdesktop -r sound:local:asla IP ,,,,and got error message: WARNING: Initializing sound-support failed!/dev/dsp: No such file or directory  ，，，，，anyhelp？
<cantonic> i cannot install ubuntu 11.10 server 32-bit on parallels desktop… it stops at the network setup step and only shows me the pink screen with a white command line at the bottom. i can type in the command line but has no effect...
<cantonic> can anyone help?
<bazhang> BoyOfWuHan, #debian
<CFHowlett> BoyOfWuHan   greetings
<CFHowlett> BoyOfWuHan   ask in #debian
<nd456> Can anyone help my update Luminance HDR?
<doc-saintly> Is diff a reliable way to compare files at the binary level?
<doc-saintly> I want to verify the integrity of an fsck'd file system against a backup
<CharminTheMoose> doc-saintly, md5sum might be a better option
<BoyOfWuHan> but ,what OS is not important  ,and ubuntu is similiar with debian
<Feeck> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open :/
<bazhang> BoyOfWuHan, wrong
<Feeck> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open :/
<Feeck> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open :/
<FloodBot1> Feeck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> BoyOfWuHan, debian is not supported here
<nathaneltitane> ubunutu is a debian distro btw
<doc-saintly> CharminTheMoose: It's two directory structures, each about 3tb in size :\
<nathaneltitane> ubuntu*
<CFHowlett> BoyOfWuHan   debian doesn't = ubuntu.  Please ask in #debian
<bazhang> nathaneltitane, thats not correct
<Feeck> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open
<shawnn> i want to delete the actual partitions
<nathaneltitane> it's a fork of the debian project
<nhrfiport> Hi, how do I install SSL certificates on trusted certificates directory. E.g. if I try to use wget https://localization.att.com it fails on ubuntu server
<bazhang> Feeck, dont repeat every five seconds
<shawnn> basically wipe windows entirely
<shawnn> and just keep ubuntu
<Feeck> well then baxhang you know who i am you banned me a couple of weeks ago
<CFHowlett> shawnn   use ubuntu to delete the windows partitions (it'll require sudo) and it's gone...
<shawnn> alright do you mind telling me how?
<Hybridsix> hello, does anyone know where I can find old debian packages for google chrome? specifically version 13, 64 bit?
<shawnn> just look for the partition and delete it?
<shawnn> i got the blue screen of death apparently on my windows so i needa wipe it :(
<CFHowlett> shawnn   windows partition doesn't show under your Places menu?
<BoyOfWuHan>  CFHowlett: ,,,,,anyquestion about GNU linux  should have a free sky..
<bazhang> BoyOfWuHan, it does not. stop asking here. #debian for debian support
<shawnn> hmm im actually on gnome so i dont have a places menu xP
<_Marcus> BoyOfWuHan: Don't ask here. This is Ubuntu support.
<CFHowlett> BoyOfWuHan   best place to get help with debian is #debian.
<ubiguy> guys I can't install nmap
<ubiguy> :[
<SaRSAeOL> ?
<ubiguy>  unable to open file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn': Is a directory Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/nmap_5.61-bt1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  unable to open file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn': Is a directory Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/nmap_5.61-bt1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubiguy> ^ideeas?
<BoyOfWuHan> oh ..
<CFHowlett> ubiguy   still in 12.04?
<_Marcus> BoyOfWuHan: Ubuntu seems like Debian, that's because it's based off of it. You won't get support for Debain here. You most likely will never get support here for that. Go to #debian or anywhere but this chat room because this is #ubuntu, which is for UBUNTU support.
<_Marcus> ubiguy: pastebin that next time, please.
<shawnn> ok actually i went to "disk utility" and see the partitions, should i just delete the windows? are there any dependencies from ubuntu that would case it to be unstable
<_Marcus> ubiguy: And what Ubuntu version are you using?
<ubiguy> yes i know.
<Ububegin> Is there any inbuilt commands like cat src.java or more src.java, but it also shows with syntax coloring.. I dont want to use vim to open up every file..
<rh1n0> ive got some old servers running jaunty. Is there any way to upgrade that server in-place without trashing and starting over?
<SaRSAeOL> rh1n0: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<SaRSAeOL> rh1n0: could get messy though
<delinquentme> "sudo apt-get search rubygems"   << what am I foobaring here?
<dlentz> i don't think you can do a dist-upgrade to karmic since it's eol
<rh1n0> SaRSAeOL: i would but the repos arent even available anymore it seems
<newer> I install a  debian os by small image, just 200M
<pangolin> delinquentme: apt-cache search
<xangua> !eol | rh1n0
<ubottu> rh1n0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rh1n0> delinquentme: try dpkg search instead
<dlentz> rh1n0, best to use LTS if you don't like to upgrade
<adpaolucci> think the LTS upate is going to be easy in april?
<delinquentme> rh1n0, got an example search string?
 * Hybridsix Leaving
<SaRSAeOL> delinquentme: or aptitude search rubygems
<rh1n0> dlentz: i usually use lucid but this project has some olddddd servers. Im migrating them all to lucid eventually
<trism> Ububegin: you can install highlight, then: highlight -O ansi /path/to/file | less -R
<newer> I install a  debian os by small image, just 200M, but I can connect the internet. I want a gcc.what should i do
<pangolin> newer: ask in #debian
<newer> ok
<delinquentme> see thats the weird thing .. i install "sudo apt-get install rubygems1.9.1 "   and then " gem --version"  >> "1.3.5"
<rh1n0> delinquentme: sorry, meant dpkg -s 'ruby'
<delinquentme> doesnt make sense to me :D
<rh1n0> delinquentme: if it were me i would just install ruby 1.8 then install rvm to get the later versions. rvm rocks.
<CFHowlett> adpaolucci   end of april
<rh1n0> delinquentme: http://beginrescueend.com/
<delinquentme> rh1n0, true! but this machine is for a production server .. so I figured it would be extra stuff
<adpaolucci> ya but think going from the old LTS to the new one will be easy?
<delinquentme> do you think that would be wise to just install RVM on a production machine?
<rh1n0> delinquentme: i use rvm in production all the time ;)
<delinquentme> really!
<delinquentme> Hmm
<CFHowlett> adpaolucci   LTS to LTS is supported.
<adpaolucci> sweet
<rh1n0> yep i know many projects that use it as well. Its installed as root though - 'server-wide'
<rh1n0> \quit
<CFHowlett> adpaolucci   preparation: move your /home to a dedicated /home, clean up your system, back up and your data.  That way, if you have to clean install, you can keep your data
<Ububegin> trism: Installed highlight.. but it seems more of a hassle to convert every single file... O_O
<Eruadan> hi, what is a good extra software that let's me control the behaviours of my laptop touchpad, such as double tap or 1, and step of double tap of touch pad.
<CFHowlett> Eruadan  brand of computer?
<Eruadan> sony vaio
<urfr332gO> Eruadan, look in the mouse control there is some there.
<Eruadan> i'm using damn lubuntu. there's no manager for that
<Eruadan> latest
<trism> Ububegin: what do you mean convert? if you use -O ansi it will just echo out syntax highlighted text using shell escapes, you could easily wrap the above command in a script and then do something like: synless /path/to/file; to look at the file
<CFHowlett> Eruadan   I don't see a firmware package for the vaio, so you should set the behaviors in your system>preferences>Mouse>touchpad
<Eruadan> how do i get there?
<Eruadan> nvm
<Eruadan> i could set it to 1 click. that is enough for now
<linocisco> hi
<sjbrown> after I try [xinput set-int-prop 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' "Device Enabled" 8 1], I check the value with [xinput list-props 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'] and it's still set to zero
<vithos> init and rsyslogd seem to have gone haywire. how can i tell why? http://i.imgur.com/fkrqy.png
<Boom_Farmer> I'm trying to manually add a session option to lightDM. Where can I find the settings to do so? (Not afraid to command-line)
<trism> Boom_Farmer: add a .desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions/ (just copy one of the files there and substitute the name and command you need)
<Boom_Farmer> trism: Thanks!
<urfr332gO> Boom_Farmer, ctrl-alt f1-7 will get you to the tty
<Boom_Farmer> Actually F 1-12
<urfr332gO> Boom_Farmer, ah
<urfr332gO> never use except when needed.
<Dr_willis> you may have to 'sudo service lightdm restart' to get it to reread the new sesions.
<Boom_Farmer> or just lightdm --test-mode -c /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Dr_willis> bbl.
<Boom_Farmer> That opens lightdm in a nested X session.
<b4shin4t3> hello world
<brianp1992> theres a flash update and theres no way to get it for ubuntu :'(
<sjbrown> anyone know a good channel to ask xinput questions?
<brianp1992> theres a flash update (10.1)and theres no way to get it for ubuntu :'(
<xangua> brianp1992: you get 11.1 from repository
<xangua> !ingo flashplugin-installer
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Hybridsix> anyone know where I can get old versions of chrome? I'm looking for version 13 for x64
<brianp1992> is there a command for to get it? and wiil it work with chrome?
<delinquentme> OOC .. if im SSHED into a ubuntu box .. is it safe to have multiple installs running at once ?
<xangua> brianp1992: to get what¿ if by chrome you mean Google Chrome, it comes with it's own flashplugin version
<macmartine> I'm trying to understand cron jobs run under chrooted accounts. In the case of this: https://gist.github.com/1955160 -- what is the SHELL line doing exactly?
<brianp1992> xangua, yeah thats what everyone says but nope it wont update by its self
<Feeck> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open
<bashi_> exit
<Feeck> when i try to edit a users acc type the window doesnt open
<macmartine> again?
<Feeck> yes
<Feeck> it still doesnt work i tried to log in as root earlier but that didnt help
<EagleScreen> is there any character not allowed in file names?
<Feeck> :
<Feeck> that one ^
<EagleScreen> I can crate a file with : in its name
<stahlie> hi
<EagleScreen> try $touch he:llo
<theadmin> EagleScreen: None really, you can name a file pretty much anything. Watch out for moving it to Windows systems though, where some symbols are forbidden.
<stahlie> I tried to extracted theme in  ~/.themes and still can't get it to show up on advanced setting...   one out of 4 themes only show up on the listing...
<EagleScreen> I am looking for a good string separator for file names
<stahlie> and there's blank on shell extension in Advanced setting...does anyone know how I can resolve that?
<Feeck> EagleScreen, you cnat creat one with /
<EagleScreen> Feeck: true, thinking if it nwould be a good separator
<wolfmitchell> Can I install Ubuntu regularly alongside Windows, still being able to boot Windows?
<wolfmitchell> Eg. Without WUBI?
<theadmin> wolfmitchell: Sure.
<Feeck> Rafael Belmonte! you cannot create one with a / in it
<xangua> !dualboot | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<EagleScreen> Feeck: and do you think that can be a e-mail address with a '/' ?
<Feeck> why do you need a separatorr
<EagleScreen> Feeck: programming on PHP
<theadmin> EagleScreen: Are you trying to use "ls" with something like split()? Just do "ls -1" and split by "\n"
<EagleScreen> I read the files in a directory and I have to return them to HTML by AJAX
<Feeck> EagleScreen: no emails are not compatible with hardly any symbol :)
<EagleScreen> ok
<wolfmitchell> ....
<EagleScreen> can be a file on MS Windows with '/' ?
<Feeck> EagleScreen: Try these ആ ച ത ᠕
<wolfmitchell> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<theadmin> EagleScreen: Nope
<theadmin> wolfmitchell: You were answered, twice. Yes, it's possible.
<tleuser> hello
<Feeck> EagleScreen: No windows is a joke and plus / is a file directory so it wont let you
<EagleScreen> I used the heart character to separate username from password, lol, it is a strange character
<wolfmitchell> ...g2g
<Feeck> ആ𐎱𐎳𐎽𐎬𐎰𐎱𐎱𐎺𐏃𐏃𐎼𐎳𐎾𐎾𐎿𐏋
<Feeck> ആ𐎱𐎳𐎽𐎬𐎰𐎱𐎱𐎺𐏃𐏃𐎼𐎳𐎾𐎾𐎿𐏋
<Feeck> ആ𐎱𐎳𐎽𐎬𐎰𐎱𐎱𐎺𐏃𐏃𐎼𐎳𐎾𐎾𐎿𐏋
<FloodBot1> Feeck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EagleScreen> thanks Feeck
<Silver`> hi
<MartinDK> Have anyone successfully installed the OpenJMS on ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> MartinDK see   http://www.opennms.org/wiki/Installation:Debian
<airstrik1> hi. how can i make /usr/sbin/hddtemp not require sudo?
<jmccullough> Hello all! I'm attempting to dual boot windows7 and Ubuntu. I've freed up plenty of space on my hard drive, but the Ubuntu installer doesn't seem to recognize the free space.
<jmccullough> By freed up I mean via the partition manager in windows
<Silver`> and by recognise?
<jmccullough> Silver`: Whenever I select manual partition setup, I don't see the "free space" that I see in tutorials
<Silver`> oh i see. well that beats me
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   paste a pic
<jmccullough> I have an SSD but I want it on the harddrive, but the only drive option they are giving me for the guided install is the SSD
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: Will do, one minute
<RPG-Master> How might I use my Macbook while on my Ubuntu desktop? They'd both be in the same house and network. I've seen people do it before, but I don't know how.
<jmccullough> RPG-Master: How do you mean use? SSH? Remote desktop?
<RPG-Master> jmccrohan: I think it's remote desktop? Like, almost like a virtual machine, but not running on another computer.
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: You there? Here's the image http://i.imgur.com/DmsM6.jpg
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   freed space is on sda or sdb?
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: sdb
<jmccullough> RPG-Master: If you want to be able to navigate your Mac's terminal, I can help you with that
<jmccullough> RPG-Master: From your ubuntu machine
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   you want to use the whole drive for ubuntu?
<physically_fit> what's a good cd burner? K3b is failing on me and Brasero is flipping slow.
<CFHowlett> physically_fit   a good cd burner SHOULD be slow to reduce errors.
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: Nope. I freed up space in the Windows partition manager so Ubuntu could live there
<RPG-Master> jmccullough: What I'd like to be able to do is use Photoshop from my Ubuntu desktop.
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   so click on the sdb1, change and size up your partition.
<L3top> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/file.iso   :)
<physically_fit> CFHowlett, but i told brasero to burn at 24x and it's burning at 3.3x
<jmccullough> RPG-Master: Ah, I see. If the computers are right next to eachother, I'd look into using Synergy. It allows you to share your mouse/keyboard accross a network
<RPG-Master> OK, so I google image searched and this sums up what I'd like to do. http://linuxremotedesktop.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/java_remote_desktop_for_linux-296055-12559178401.jpeg
<CFHowlett> physically_fit   24x is MAX speed not established speed.
<physically_fit> CFHowlett, which one do you use?
<CFHowlett> brasero at slowest speed.
<physically_fit> CFHowlett, bur k3b was fast and i tell it to burn at 16x and it does it without errors, but now k3b doesnt recognize my cd unit
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: I have a lot of options under the Use as, such as swap area, Fat32 file system, etc. What should I do with it?
<physically_fit> what's a good cd burner? K3b is failing on me and Brasero is flipping slow.
<L3top> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/path/file.iso
<RPG-Master> jmccullough: Seems like I'v read about that Synergy. I'll look into it.
<physically_fit> physically_fit, i have to burn a lot of data, please help me
<RPG-Master> But, my goal would to have something like in that screenshot.
<jmccullough> RPG-Master: Basically it lets you have a dual-screen workflow across multiple OS
<physically_fit> lol
<physically_fit> i have to burn a lot of data, please help me
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   you need a / "root" of say 6 gigs for ubuntu, a "/home" of whatever size and a /swap.  I use 2x ram for swap so 8 gigs.  ext 4 is the default format.
<jmccullough> RPG-Master: Ah, well I don't know how to do that myself, sorry.
<physically_fit> brasero i hate you
<RPG-Master> jmccullough: Cool. Thanks for the help. :)
<seshagiri> hello i am trying to conduct a small contest where users can login and participate. what all things should be taken careoff while setting the permissions of each and every folder and how to restrict users from executing certain commands?
<seshagiri> *users can ssh
<physically_fit> jesuschrist
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   my battery is minutes away from shutdown.   msg received?
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: Thanks for the help. I am able to set it to EXt4, but I don't see where to adjust the size
<Silver`> <CFHowlett> jmccullough   you need a / "root" of say 6 gigs for ubuntu, a "/home" of whatever size and a /swap.  I use 2x ram for swap so 8 gigs.  ext 4 is the default format
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: Yes I recieved the message, than you for your time
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   are you on alternate installer or gui?
<OmnipotentEntity> question, anyone here know anyone who has mod powers on launchpad?  Or where I can report pharma spam on launchpad to?
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: Normal Kubuntu installer
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   long time no see kubuntu, but process is similar.  the size setting function is there somewhere.  Paste a pic and we'll probably find it.
<CFHowlett> jmccullough   as my battery says 5 minutes, paste the pic and ask the channel for help with sizing the partition.
<CFHowlett> good luck
<L3top> should be able to drag the bar
<physically_fit> i hate brasero and i hate twitter too
<jmccullough> CFHowlett: Thank you
<L3top> kubu has 2 bars... one before one after
<L3top> the after bar has a black line which is sizable
<L3top> drag where you want
<rodrerich> hay algún canal donde se hable español?
<physically_fit> rodrerich, !es
<jmccullough> L3top: I see that now, did not notice that before. However, it's only giving me the option to do that on my SSd, I'd like to do that on my hard drive
<physically_fit> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<physically_fit> rodrerich, ese mismito
<L3top> dropdown will let you select the drive
<Silver`> battery is a sad thing to waste:)
<jmccullough> L3top: It sems like it should, but the SSD is the only option
<maum> when the screen is locked, audacious don't play music any more how can I fix this?
<physically_fit> !es > rodrerich
<ubottu> rodrerich, please see my private message
<L3top> then... either your drive is already mounted for some reason, or some sort of problem...
<L3top> ctrl alt f2
<physically_fit> FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY brasero
<jmccullough> L3top: Could it be a dirty ubuntu uninstallation?
<L3top> not sure...
<L3top> I mean
<L3top> you are on live cd I presume yes?
<L3top> cause this part of the installer is looking at the physical device
<jmccullough> L3top: I'm not sure, I'm just using the standard installation image
<L3top> It probably mounts and unmounts it almost instantly in order to get usage info
<maum> when the screen is locked, audacious don't play music any more how can I fix this?
<L3top> then it is just looking at the device, its contents dont matter
<jmccullough> L3top: I'm booted into it, I was able to use ctrl alt f2 to get to the shell
<jmccullough> booted from the cd *
<L3top> gotcha...
<Silver`> jmccullough:  What happens if you select the /dev/sdb1 and press Add?
<jmccullough> Silver`: I can't
<L3top> mount | grep /dev/s*
<jmccullough> Silver`: It's greyed out
<Silver`> first select "dev/sdb1"
<L3top> follow Silver`I have to get back to what I am doing if I want to sleep tonight
<jmccullough> L3top: Okay, thanks for help
<jmccullough> L3top: Greatly appreciated :)
<maum> when the screen is locked, audacious don't play music any more how can I fix this?
<jmccullough> Silver`: Done, options are Change and Delete
<jmccullough> Here is the picture of what it looks like again http://i.imgur.com/DmsM6.jpg
<Silver`> i saw the pic the first time i just think u didn't select the last partition
<Silver`> the "unknown" one
<Computer> trying to get seamless mode working when ubuntu 11 is guest on virtualbox and windows 7 is host
<Computer> installed dkms, and the guest additions via the guest additions installer in virtualbox
<jmccullough> Silver`: Yeah, unfortunately I don't get an add option
<Computer> doesn't seem to be making a difference
<sacarlson> jmccullough: you haven't chosen a root mount point in that picture,  you will also have check format on the partition /dev/sdb1 as it's unknown
<jmccullough> sacarlson: The partition is actually my entire hard drive (the /sda's are from my SSD). It's not recognizing anything on the hard drive it seems
<sacarlson> jmccullough: it won't recognize a partition that is not formated
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I'd like to use the free space on the hard drive to create a partition usable by Ubuntu. It feels like I had done it before with my first ubuntu installation
<sacarlson> jmccullough: what is your goal to break up the disk sdb into smaller parts?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Yes, that is my goal
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I will take a screenshot of my windows partition setup
<sacarlson> jmccullough: if you don't want to use the entire disk as a single partition then I guess you will have to delete partition sdb1
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Will my data on the hard drive be safe?
<allure> is there any solution for linux to trully edit pdfs?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I notice if I press delete, the partition turns into "free space". Kubuntu lets me undo that operation, I fear that deleting the partition implies deleting the data
<sacarlson> jmccullough: I take it no OS is using any part of /dev/sdb1 ?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Windows is using it. Screenshot incoming in a moment
<sacarlson> jmccullough: if so then you must have already deleted it and the data is already lost unless you haven't applied what I already see
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I'm on windows right now, the screenshot you are looking at is with me not altering anything
<Silver`> usually when u resize windows partitions the free space is unwritten, empty. what did u use to resizi windows partition?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: from what I see here your windows exists on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<Silver`> resize*
<jmccullough> Here is how my windows partition looks
<jmccullough> http://i.imgur.com/RFCwe.png
<hypershock> vuze or qbittorrent?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: I'm not sure why those images don't seem to match as you windows shows a 500gb disk present and the ubuntu shows a 1TB disk,  are those both the same disk?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I have the HD partitioned under windows
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I split the 1TB hard drive into a couple of drives
<Pecker> is there any archived rops for karmic?
<Pecker> repos*
<sacarlson> jmccullough: well I should be able to see the split in ubuntu as it recognizes ntfs partitions also
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Exactly, which is why I'm so frustrated right now.
<Silver`> i think you should unsplit the disk in windows then install ubuntu?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: your not running with wubi are you?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Is it because these partitions are not "primary partitions" ?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: No
<sacarlson> jmccullough: no as far as I know ubuntu recognizes more types of partitions than windows does not less
<goddard> how can i print on a printer that is connected to a windows pc?
<goddard> is it hard to setup?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: that image in windows you pastebin last was that an old image before what I now see in ubuntu ?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: No, that's all from this IRC session
<jmccullough> Silver`: I'm okay with any solution so long as I don't lose my data. I'm considering just nuking the hard drive and putting things back after kubuntu installs >_>
<sacarlson> jmccullough: all I can think of is that was a planed partition and wasn't applyed yet
<Silver`> i don't think u need to do that. i dont know how you split up the disk in two. could you put it back together?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: like what is seen now in ubuntu with sudo fdisk -l
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I'll do that, I'll need to boot back from the CD
<jmccullough> Silver`: I could put it back together, yes.
<Silver`> well i guess that'd be faster than nuking
<jmccullough> sacarlson: fdisk shows nothing
<sacarlson> jmccullough: nothing?  you did put sudo
<jmccullough> sacarlson: No, will do, sec
<sacarlson> $sudo fdisk -l  where -l  is lower case -L
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Any particular part of interest? I have no way of copying and pasting haha
<sacarlson> jmccullough: the line that has /dev/sdb1  would be of interest
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Okay, in the form of key => value,...
<sacarlson> jmccullough: as in format like: /dev/sdb1   *           1       12748   102398278+  83  Linux
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Device => /dev/sdbi, Boot =>, Start => 63, End => 1953523119, Blacks => 976761528+, ID => 42, System => SFS
<jmccullough> sdb1*
<jmccullough> And blocks, not blacks
<sacarlson> ok
<jmccullough> Is it possible an old GNU grub installation is mounting these disks?
<jmccullough> And causing some issues
<sacarlson> jmccullough: well that also doen't match your ubuntu partition manager image so ?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: so how many sdbX do we have then?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: That's it
<sacarlson> jmccullough: but there must also be some unused part of sdb then
<sacarlson> jmccullough: I've never heard of system SFS , I guess that's some windows partition that is subdivided in windows
<szal> jmccullough: lol, racist shell commands :D
<jmccullough> szal: :P
<Silver`> could it be because he has a basic disk and a dynamic disk?
<jmccullough> I'm looking at this thread now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669910
<jmccullough> I see somthing
<Silver`> SFS volumes are encrypted volumes
<jmccullough> From thi sblog post http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/02/manual-advanced-partitioning-in-ubuntu.html
<jmccullough> "If you are going to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows 7, make sure your drive is a Basic disk and not a Dynamic one as Dynamic disk is Microsoft proprietary thing."
<jmccullough> Notice in the picture the D/E drives, which make up the large hard drive, are all Dynamic
<sacarlson> jmccullough: so I take it then that ubuntu can't mount an SFS file system
<jmccullough> sacarlson: It appears to be that way, es
<jmccullough> sacarlson: According to a forum thread I just read
<sacarlson> jmccullough: yes I noted the drive E: later that must be a sub partition of the SFS
<sacarlson> jmccullough: so there is no unpartitioned space left on that disk then?
<jmccullough> sacarlson: Does that 200gb unallocated qualify as unpartitioned space? I imagine it would yet we can't see it
<axisys> how to cross compile for arm in ubuntu x86 platform ?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: seems to only add up to about 700GB in windows but maybe that's all you get?
<axisys> running latest ubuntu desktop
<dcplaya> Can anyone here help me with a tftp-hpa issue I am having?
<sacarlson> jmccullough: I'm not seeing the whole view of sudo fdisk -l so I'm not sure if there is any
<GhostWolf> hi all, does anyone know how to get power saving mode for 11.10? im not using a laptop or netbook at all, just a normal desktop pc, i have checked the power settings in system settings, but it seems it doesn't work
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I'll do the "try kubuntu" mode so I can have access to the terminal and internet so I can paste it
<nilsonmorales> ohh how many people
<sacarlson> jmccullough: you can install pastebinit in the temp live cd and send with that
<nilsonmorales> puppy just have 37
<nilsonmorales> buenas noches señores
<jmccullough> Anyone know how to scroll up in irssi? >_>...
<Silver`> ./dev/sda1 + /dev/sda2 = 40 000 MB = Disk 0 in Windows. /dev/sdb1  = 1TB  = Disk 1 in Windows (531 GB + 200 + 195 +5)
<jmccullough> Silver`: yeah, ssd is 40gig, hd is 1tb
<jmccullough> According to this blog post: "If you wish to find out if your disk is a Basic or a Dynamic one from the Ubuntu Live CD, run following command in Terminal (Applications > Accessories).
<jmccullough> sudo fdisk -l
<jmccullough> If the output contains "SFS", probably you've got Dynamic disk. Time to go back to Windows and convert the disks"
<Rakyth> Hey
<sacarlson> jmccullough: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit ; and send the resulting page
<Silver`> and ubuntu can't see the windows files of drives D: and E:
<Rakyth> Is there a way to get gparted on a Windows machine without the boot disk?
<Silver`> yep, i say convert them to Basic Disk too
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I will in a few after I attempt to convert these disks
<Rakyth> Also; how would I make a dual boot setup with Ubuntu 11.04 and Windows 7? I'm assuming I just setup a seperate partition for each and install each OS into those.
<sacarlson> Rakyth: I'm not sure they have a gparted in windows maybe partition magic
<delinquentme> OK I've got a ubuntu server up on EC2 .. with a web server running on it .. the web servers config is set to serve out at port 3000 ... however:    http://ec2-23-20-139-29.compute-1.amazonaws.com:3000/     is giving me nothing
<jmccullough> Rakyth: Just make sure you don't go partition crazy or you'll end up in the mess I'm in now!
<delinquentme> actually im gonna take it to ubuntu-server
<Rakyth> sacarlson: I just need to edit the partitions of a drive connected to my computer
<jmccullough> delinquentme:Get your public ip
<Rakyth> Not my C: drive
<jmccullough> delinquentme: From the AWS console
<jmccullough> delinquentme: It's basically the numbers after ec2
<sacarlson> Rakyth: you can run gparted or the newer version in ubuntu
<Rakyth> Yeah but I have one USB key and I have windows 7 already bootable on it
<jmccullough> delinquentme: Make a record in your hosts file: 23.20.139.29 myserver.com
<Rakyth> I would like to sleep tonight if you catch my drift
<jmccullough> Okay, gotta back up my data now that I'm getting into dangerous territory
<delinquentme> jmccullough, so im actually not seeing any public IP .. only DNS public/private .. and private IP
<jmccullough> Thanks to sacarlson and Silver` for all the help in the event you are gone before the data finishes backing up
<jmccullough> ping 23.20.139.29
<delinquentme> i can run ifconfig on the server
<Silver`> jmccullough:  just remember to partition ubuntu correctly :)
<jmccullough> Forgot you can't ping ec2, nvm
<jmccullough> Silver`: yup yup :P
<Silver`> i think i'll be here :P
<Silver`> >:D< good luck
<jmccullough> Okay! \o/
<jmccullough> Ty!!
<jmccullough> \o\ \o/ /o/
<jmccullough> \o\ /o/ \o\ /o/
<FloodBot1> jmccullough: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delinquentme> :P
 * T_H_X giggles a bit
<jmccullough> delinquentme: Those amazon public IPs aren't going to work in your browser like that
<Rakyth> Out of curiosity: Could I use Ubuntu to partition my windows partition after I install windows 7?
<delinquentme> Rakyth, you should probably shrink you windows partition first within windows
<szal> Rakyth: partitioning should preferably be done _before_ installing something on them
<delinquentme> mycomputer> right click > manage > manage hard disk
<delinquentme> jmccullough, yeah im googling and cant find an external way to check the ip
<Silver`> i think he has ubuntu and wants to install windows
<Rakyth> that's what I'm asking about
<delinquentme> internal way to get the external IP
<delinquentme> Ohhhh
<Rakyth> No I have windows XP and one USB key with a windows 7 live disk on it
<Silver`> but i dont think u can partition windows that way (it's easyer to do it  in wondows actually)
<Rakyth> how do I partition my other drive without wiping the hour long process of throwing windows 7 back on it?
<Rakyth> so what you're suggesting is
<Rakyth> I go ahead and install windows 7
<Rakyth> partition inside windows
<jmccullough> delinquentme: What are you running on the server that responds to port 3000?
<Rakyth> and then install ubuntu?
<delinquentme> jmccullough, trinidad
<sacarlson> Rakyth: seems we just learned if windows7 is using SFS file system then you can't use ubuntu to break it up
<Rakyth> what the crap is SFS?
<Silver`> encrypred dynamis disk
<Silver`> dynamic*
<Rakyth> ...alright
<Rakyth> Can windows partition its own drive?
<GhostWolf> ok let me ask this again, does anyone know how to get the power saving mode on 11.10 ubuntu? im not on a laptop nor netbook
<Silver`> so don't encrypt disks :P
<Silver`> or decrypt them before installing ubuntu
<Boom_Farmer> GhostWolf: Enable laptop mode. It should start power saving just the same.
<GhostWolf> Boom_Farmer, but im not on a laptop
<xsinick> this is great
<xsinick> fianlly  Unity is getting better
<dhruvasagar> xsinick: what's great ?
<Boom_Farmer> GhostWolf: it's called laptop mode because people generally use it on laptops, but the powersaving measures it applies work just as well on desktops.
<xsinick> 12.04 looks like the ubuntu I know
<GhostWolf> Boom_Farmer, ok, where is that located? in the power mode under system settings?
<sacarlson> Rakyth: I'm sure at install windows7 must provide options in partitioning,  and after they must have tools to manipulate partitions like partition magic
<Rakyth> No, the windows 7 does not provide partitioning options. That's why I stopped and logged back into XP to ask.
<Rakyth> Not the installer, anywho.
<Silver`> i think it does
<Rakyth> I couldn't find it in any of the menus I explored
<Rakyth> It offers an option to format a drive
<xsinick> dhruvasagar: Ubuntu 12.4 looks like it geting back some stuff
<dhruvasagar> xsinick: really ? that sounds good
<Boom_Farmer> GhostWolf: Maybe? I'm not sure where it is in Ubuntu. I generally run 'powertop' from the command line and use its settings stuff.
<sacarlson> Rakyth: well that would be a question to ask in #windows I would think they would have a better handle on partitioning in that system
<Silver`> i've had windows before linux and that's what i used
<GhostWolf> Boom_Farmer, ok
<xsinick> the options to hide that ugly unity side bar is Awsome!
<dhruvasagar> xsinick: although the new 'alt+tab' system really irritates me a lot :(, do you think we could go back to how it was ?
<hopstafarian> evening all
<Silver`> Rakyth:  type "partitions" into the searchbox of the Start button
<nilsonmorales> how is this comand aplay %s or %s aplay
<nilsonmorales> the order
<hopstafarian> anyone have any experience with building a beowulf cluster?
<xsinick> dhruvasagar: alt+tab system ... mmmm
<Rakyth> With how often you guys get problems with people trying to keep both installs, I thought you'd have more experience. Sorry. I'll install 7 and see if it can partition its c:/ drive
<dhruvasagar> xsinick: yea alt+tab now displays applications across all workspaces and switches workspaces etc, it's quite annoying and often very wrong
<xsinick> the old way  for switching windows with alt+tab and compiz was mad cool
<Rakyth> Cya
<Rakyth> Thanks for the help
<szal> nilsonmorales: what is 'aplay'?  what is '%s'?  think about it, then answer your own question
<xsinick> I understand the new unity move and leaving  gnome
<dhruvasagar> xsinick: I keep multiple browser windows on different workspaces for different sort of browsing, but when I switch to a workspace for another app and then do alt+tab for the browser, I switch to the browser on that workspace instead of the one I came from, that is annoying
<nilsonmorales> inside the pidgin preferences
<nilsonmorales> this comand is used for the sounds
<dcplaya> Can anyone help me set up a tftp server?
<nilsonmorales> but i dont remember the order
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, maybe, depending on your needs
<xsinick> dhruvasagar: I think you can set keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu sice way back
<nilsonmorales> %s aplay or aplay %s
<xsinick> but
<dhruvasagar> xsinick: keyboard shortcuts we can, but how will that solve my problem
<xsinick>  rather the default actions be correct
<dcplaya> hopstafarian I am just trying to get PXE booting working. I can do everything else but I cant get a tftp server running
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, why tftp?...limited system ersources?
<szal> nilsonmorales: hint: one is a command, the other is a variable for the argument the command takes..  do you get it now?
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, have almost no experience with PXE...
<nilsonmorales> ok tnx bro
<dcplaya> hopstafarian PXE doesnt support anything else but tftp to boot the pxelinux.0 file (maybe im mistaken though)
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, think i mighta spoke too soon...(see above re PXE experience)
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know how i can enable laptop mode in 11.10? and not through terminal either
<sacarlson> dcplaya: what site did you use as a reference to setup PXE?
<maum> no sound when locking screen
<xsinick> I just think ubuntu  dev are making a right move  by brings things back to ubuntu  we had before
<dcplaya> I have been using a few different sites just to get TFTP booting.  sacarlson  my router points to my server (dd-wrt) but tftp isnt working to start the actual boot process
<dcplaya> ive tried tftpd-hpa and it always gives me a time out error
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, googling it, it looks like maybe vsftpd is also possible with pxe?
<rattatoue> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, @ least in centos....http://nixcraft.com/file-servers/14803-how-centos-5-pxe-linux-installation-server.html
<mcl0vin> is there some open source for ubuntu like gomeeting
<sacarlson> dcplaya: dcplaya: if I recall you need to setup what IP you allow into tftp so I guess we will need to see your configs you now have setup
<dcplaya> Right now its all been removed (--purge). Trying to get to a clean slate to try it again
<dcplaya> but something simialr to whats listed http://maddhat.com/tag/tftpd-hpa
<mcl0vin> is there some open source for ubuntu like gomeeting
<computer_> Hi there all I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop wired network connection, you see when I unplug the cable and then put my laptop to sleep and then later wake it up again and then bring my laptop back out again and plug the LAN cable back in in wont connect, it just endlessly tries but never connects. And I have to restart the hole computer to get it to connect
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, sure that you've checked this out, but maybe this is helpful?    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<computer_> I was thinking of just restarting the network manager and any associated network daemons but should I really have to be doing that?
<hopstafarian> dcplaya, doesn't start by default, and has a ipv6 vs ipv4 listening issue, at least in 10.04
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how to enable laptop mode in 11.10 without doing it in terminal?
<dcplaya> hopstafarian thats basically waht I am following right now
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, crontab -e and @restart line?
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, i don't want a command line to type in terminal.
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, you want it to start in laptop mode by default?
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, i want to enable laptop mode so i can enable power saving mode
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, so yes, by default, or just whenever, but through gui?
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, yes by defualt so when there is no activity by me for like 5 mins my monitor just shuts down and i can turn it back on with my mouse. and yes through gui.
<Silver`> GhostWolf:  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940612
<GhostWolf> Silver`, im using 11.10 and plus i don't want to download a package. if i can't do it other any way then fine but i don't want to download something that i was able to do in previous versions
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, when i upgraded to 11.10, my backlit kb ceased to light up...i was able fire it up w/ a cli string, but obviously not preferable...the solution was to "crontab -e" (as root), and then add a line that read "@restart <cli string>...now it works the backlit keyboard works all the time, even prior to gui login...this is what you're looking for, w/ <command string> = the laptop-mode command string...once entered, boot into that by default?
<GhostWolf> um hopstafarian by reading that, all that sounds like i need to type commands via terminal. again i don't want to do that as i stated
<Silver`> he doesn't want to use commands lol
<jmccullough> Silver`: I'm still backing up my stuff >_>.
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, you type it once into the crontab (scheduler) file, and then it does it as part of the bootup evertime...never have to type it agin...that's why i asked if it was by default or 'on demand'?
<Silver`> jmccullough:  good job :)
<jmccullough> Silver`: I found a forum post on converting the disk from dynamic to basic, but there is a chance of data loss.
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, i don't boot my pc up everytime i need to use it.
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, i'm sorry man...i guess i don't unnerstan the ?
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, i apologize
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, you do know what power saving mode is?
<Silver`> there's always a chance... Try this : http://www.dynamic-disk-converter.com/
<GhostWolf> Silver`, you think its funny that i don't want to type commands all the time in terminal?
<Silver`> GhostWolf:  it's just that it's linux and.. well... You only need to do it once, not every time, and it will make it run every time.
<faissal> i think its funny
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, so, if you WERE to type it into the command line (which i heard that you don't want to do)...how would you chuck that wood, if you could?
<GhostWolf> Silver`, well i don't like doing it. i rather do things in gui
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, what?
<faissal> lol hopstafarian
<Silver`> i guess using linux and wishing to use only GUI is like going to the doctor and wishing to keep clothes on
<hopstafarian> what is the command line that you're trying to avoid typing?
<maum> there is no sound after screen locked. how can I fix this?
<Silver`> commandphobia:D
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, and yes i know its linux. but if i was going to do things via command line i'd would choose something other than ubuntu as the linux distro
<Silver`> maybe hopstafarian can tunr the command into a GUI
<GhostWolf> hopstafarian, its not a command line i am talking about.. im trying to enable power saving mode, someone else said to enable laptop mode, and all searches and even the guy who mentioned it says he only does it via command
<Silver`> hopstafarian:  He wants to permanently enable laptop mode so he can safe power all the time on his desktop
<Silver`> save*
<GhostWolf> but if you guys think this is funny someone doesn't want to use terminal on every single thing then you guys surely are not helpful..
<faissal> GhostWolf: just install this package laptop-mode-tools if ur on 10.04+
<rattatoue> GhostWolf, you can install laptop-mode-tools through synaptic or that Ubuntu Software Center
<faissal> GhostWolf: then check if it is turned on with: cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<GhostWolf> nevermind as you guys didn't listen i don't want to install anything if it can't be done cause of the this new crap they got then forget it. bye you guys aren't really helpful.
<Silver`> i still think it's funny :)
<faissal> lol
<rattatoue> Well that was really rude
<Firebolt> It's not too hard to open a term and sudo apt-get install a package
<hopstafarian> GhostWolf, can't speak for anyone but me, but don't think it's funny, and there's a reason that gui exist, and is good for a lot of things....but i don't know the gui fix, but i might have a handle on a fix outside the gui, that once it's fixed...but have to know what command line you wanted to execute...it sounded like you knew and if not hey...i don't either, that's what i'm trying to figure out...is it laptop-mode, etc.?
<rattatoue> hopstafarian, he already left and had a hissy fit
<Silver`> i guess he'd be more satisfied with the answer "it's not possible"
<rattatoue> i dont get why you dont want to install a package that is what 1mb in size -.-
<faissal> Setting up laptop-mode-tools (1.60-1ubuntu1) ...
<faissal>  * Enabling laptop mode...                                               [ OK ]
<faissal> that was it !
<faissal> lol
<Silver`> he must've had a hard time dealing with his computer and the electricity bill.. poor guy.
<rattatoue> why do people come ask for help, then the answer they get and help they get they dont like it and leave
<hopstafarian> rattatoue, thanks...i didn't know if i was being obtuse or not....?...personally don't come here to aggravate or eff w/ others...plenty of opportunity to do that in real-life(aka land of not having to type)..
<faissal> yep
<sacarlson> silver: no I think Ghostwolf:  want's the video like on youtube that shows him in realtime how it's done in graphics mode.  so when he's got it figured out I hope he makes one.
<rattatoue> hopstafarian, no you were being helpful, he apparently just wanted a go here press this button bam fix to his problem instead of actually doing work
<Boom_Farmer> Does anyone here run a session with just compiz and no desktop? How do you start it?
<Silver`> i still think it was funny:)))
<rattatoue> Silver`, it made me laugh thats for sure
<faissal> lol Silver`
<Silver`> i can't stop now lol
<hopstafarian> rattatoue, well..you know..i unnerstand the frustration...some i am on the wrong side of the ballmer peak, and just wanna check a box and be done...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Silver`> and there's sum1 sleeping in my room
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<Silver`> yes sorry
<rattatoue> where were just joking around boss
<rattatoue> *we were
<rattatoue> Boom_Farmer, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Boom_Farmer> rattatoue: Xubuntu 11.10
<Silver`> rattatoue:  can i pm you?
<hopstafarian> faissal, so 'crontab -e'(as root)...and then '@restart laptop-mode' would have worked, you think?
<rattatoue> Silver`, sure
<faissal> hopstafarian: i have no clue
<hopstafarian> faissal, (and thanks for getting the wouldchuck joke..)
<rattatoue> Boom_Farmer, any reason you want to run compiz without a desktop?
<Boom_Farmer> rattatoue: Because I saw a guy do it earlier tonight, and it was awesome, and now I want to do it.
<faissal> hopstafarian: ;)
<rattatoue> Boom_Farmer, this might help you. I think its what you want to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompizStandalone
<Boom_Farmer> rattatoue: Right now, all my desktop environment does is paint a pretty background, which is usually covered by windows.
<rattatoue> Boom_Farmer, check out the link I posted ^ it explains how to do it for ubuntu
 * Boom_Farmer reads
<vani> Hi, I'm running 12.04 x86...where and how can I install armel-cross-toolchain-base
<MestreLion> hi! is it possible to achieve Wireless 150 MB/s using Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 (Atheros AR9285) ?
<Firebolt> vani, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<urfr332gO> !pm | svencnrr,
<ubottu> svencnrr,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vani> Firebolt, thank you.
<urfr332gO> svencnrr, you have been put on ignore.
<MestreLion> My router already says its operating @ 150mbps (N-Only, 40MHz channel, etc), but connection manager (and ifconfig, iwconfig, etc) says Bit-Rate is 78 Mb/s
<Boom_Farmer> MestreLion: It depends on how close you are to the router.
<drounse> why is microsoft really pushing the fact windows 8 will run on ARM?
<Boom_Farmer> Poor signal can prevent high speeds.
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, how far are you from the router?
<MestreLion> Boom_Farmer: lets than 1 meter...
<bazhang> drounse, stay on topic please
<MestreLion> im configuring the router right now, both netbook and router are in my table
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, walls? metal objects? em sources?,etc?
<MestreLion> no, they are side by side, on top op my table
<Boom_Farmer> Any other wireless networks on the same channel?
<drounse> bazhang where do you suppose i take this qusetion? other than a microsoft room cuz they will make a big deal that im asking
<MestreLion> not that I know of, Boom_Farmer... i've set channel to auto, so router picks the best channel
<bazhang> drounse, no idea. this is ubuntu support only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MestreLion> I don't know if 10.04 (using ath9k driver) or my netbook is capable of 150
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, some w/l cards are better than others, both inherently, and w/combination with of os, 'driver setup' you've consistently gotten good reception on the laptop in other environs (soft and hard?)
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, sorry, didn't mean for that to sound like innuendo)
<MestreLion> hopstafarian: reception is fine... i mean, router and netbook are like less than 1 meter one fro the other, both on top of table... connection manager says strengh varies from 92% to 100%
<hopstafarian> hmm... i might, not know then,..sorry...
<MestreLion> would connection manager show 150 MB/s ?
<MestreLion> is there any test I can do to see if the driver or adapter is capable of 150 ?
<hopstafarian> if just had crappy w/l reception, spanning a couple of os' on the same machine and sometimes would drop even though router was good and only slight farther away at 2 or maybe 2 1/4 meters away..) i would first check the accuracy of the router reporting (firmware maybe?) of the connection manager at the laptop...sorry man, don't know how to do that either...sooooo....sorry for taking up the screen space i guess..?
 * hopstafarian scratches head, wonders what just happened in his own mind, and where that falls on the ballmer peak...
 * hopstafarian shrugs
<MestreLion> take as much screen space as you need hopstafarian , any help is welcome :D
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, thanks...so i guess  the question was...the router is the new component, yes?
<sacarlson> MestreLion: you might see type of wifi conection with sudo iwconfig
<MestreLion> old router, new firmware (dd-wrt)... but i've never actually care about what connection manager said before...
<MestreLion> this time, since i have a much more powerful router firmware, i want to do things "right"
<jmccullough> A couple nights ago my connection manager wasn't working. I thought "hey, I'll uninstall it and reinstall it again and see if it works"
<jmccullough> TURNS OUT
<MestreLion> I've never noticed what speed connection manager reported before (with older, stock router firmware)
<jmccullough> If you delete network manager, you can't apt-get :P
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, new firmware on the router, or the bios?
<MestreLion> router
<damo22> jmccullough, yes you can, if you hack your wired ethernet's ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<MestreLion> from stock (and dull) dlink firmware to the amazing (and GLP'd) dd-wrt
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, k, so what was the average w/l output of the router before the upgrade?
<jmccullough> damo22: Well damn, that would've saved me a lot of heartache.
<Django_Novice> hi there
<jmccullough> damo22: Thanks for the info!
<jmccullough> Sup Dj :P
<Django_Novice> is there any way i could provide password in cron job
<MestreLion> i don't know hopstafarian ... I've never did any D/L test before...
<drounse> does anyone know what would prevent a mobo from booting? ive enabled usb booting and it detects the flash drive and i get a "Boot Error" every time i try to boot
<user1> hi, wireless network is not working in ubuntu 11.10
<user1> unalbe to enable the bluetooth device
<damo22> Django_Novice, you can set the cron job as the root user then you dont need a password because the process runs as root
<Django_Novice> damo22: I cant set it as root user
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, so using metrics is out of the question...
<MestreLion> hopstafarian: I just wanted to know if ath9k is capable of 150 Mb/s speed, and if Connection Manager would report that
<urfr332gO> drounse, was the ISO md5sumed, and how did you load the usb, and is it a flash?
<drounse> urfr332gO yes, unetbootin and startup disk creator, and yes
<Django_Novice> damo22: its giving me this error: no tty no askpass program specified
<MestreLion> hopstafarian: I can use any test/metrics you suggest (not sure how would I test the actual throutput speed.. maybe dragging a 1GB file from the other PC?)
<MestreLion> Django_Novice: AFAIK, cron jobs already run as root by default
<urfr332gO> drounse, do you know the boot from menu prompt at powering on some are f12?
<novatax> drounse : where did you choose boot from usb? bios or flash?
<Abrigador> buenas
<Django_Novice> MestreLion: so I dnt need to use sudo in cron job ????
<drounse> urfr332gO yes, my computer its f10 but ive done that, and i have made it auto boot to usb instead of hdd
<hopstafarian> Django_Novice, don't know, but can run root cron jobs ,or (sudo 'anyuseryouputinthesudoersfileasnotpromptingforpassword'(automatic) tasks..if the only reason is that hitches up on the password...i don't know if this is or isn't a security best practices or not...someone better versed than i will have to speak to that issue..
<jmccullough> Silver`: I found an old wubi installation on my C drive...
<jmccullough> Silver`:  >_> >_> >_>
<novatax> drounse : try to change the boot order from inside bios
<urfr332gO> drounse, have you reformatted the usb each time you reloaded?
<MestreLion> nope Django_Novice
<drounse> urfr332gO yes, ive tried FAT and ext4, novatax yes
<Abrigador> alguien habla castellano?
<MestreLion> Abrigador: serve portugues? :P
<MestreLion> Django_Novice: but you do need sudo to ADD (or delete, edit, etc) cron jobs
<MestreLion> but once they are set up, they already run as root
<drounse> urfr332gO i think it is hardware related but i cant figure out whats wrong, ive taken it apart and rebuilt it three times
<urfr332gO> drounse, fat should work, starnge it doesn't I would try another download, even if the md5sum is correct I have had ISO that would not work.
<peterrooney> I seee on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS the following worrisome note: "Renewing the Installation without formating the partitons (in contrast to upgrading), will also keep the personal data and configurations under /home but will renew all system settings under /etc as well as the default set of installed packages."
<MestreLion> so, is anyone here still using 10.04 netbook on a wi-fi connection?
<drounse> urfr332gO its every distro though, ive tried ubuntu server, 11.10, 10.10 ,fedora and freedos, nothing boots
<peterrooney> worrisome because planning on moving from 8.04 LTS to 10.10 LTS
<hopstafarian> anyone here thinking of preordering a 'cotton candy'. or got in on a raspberry pi before they sold?
<MestreLion> drounse: how "modern" is the mobo? older mobos are a real pain to boot from USB.. some don't at all
<damo22> hopstafarian, was tempted
<urfr332gO> drounse, strange.
 * hopstafarian thinks that a show of hands would suffice
<drounse> MestreLion umm not super old its got a celeron d, ive booted a usb before, like 3 weeks ago, then something happened and now it wont boot
<moonunitzappa> Hello, Can anyone help me. I am trying to mount an ISO but i keep getting errors, Its for a game and i need to insert the second disk, which is a iso
<drounse> urfr332gO, yea and i cant boot freedos to update the bios
<moonunitzappa> Ive treid gui programs and consle
<damo22> drounse, you need to read the manual for your mainboard
<MestreLion> drounse: have you tried booting a windows ISO ? there a free, MS-endorsed app that does it (convert from ISO to USB). This way you could at least isolate the issue (if its Linux or hardware related)
<moonunitzappa> Also, Even though i unmounted the ISO i can still see it in my sidebar explorere thing, andi cant move it to file system
<damo22> drounse: or try pulling cmos battery for 30 minutes and power off, then put back in and it will reset to defaults
<drounse> damo22 no, ive never had trouble before with it, i used this mobo for the last couple of months, ive pulled the cmos baattery for a couple seconds but ill try that now
<hopstafarian> damo22, specially the usb enabled pi...i have a use for that, in that at work, i wanna add a big screen, without paying for it to be smart (aka, more feature than i want to pay for this application, but if i can make it so 35 and it capability for expansion will far supercede either devices lifetime, i'm thinking thats a smart purchase?
<Django_Novice> MestreLion: u need root previlges to run command in cron job
<damo22> drounse: pwer off pull out power plug,  pull out cmos battery, turn on with no power cable attached to clear all power from capacitors
<DocPlatypus> okay... I just updated my package list in aptitude, and now a whole bunch of things are showing up twice.
<Django_Novice> its not working without sudo either
<drounse> damo22 ok i just did
<DocPlatypus> any idea what might be causing this?
<hopstafarian> damo22, somethimes there a jumper pin to switch over/take off during that thirty secs depending on how deep of a reset...
<damo22> true
<MestreLion> no Django_Novice, you need root privileges to edit cron job setings (add or remove jobs).. but cron (and its jobs) already run as root
<drounse> ok jumper pin is off
<damo22> drounse, some mobos have cmos jumper with 3 pins and require you to short the other two
<drounse> damo22 it has three pins, i just took the jumper off
<damo22> drounse, you need to put it in the other position
<damo22> drounse, then wait a few secs and put it back
<zykotic10> drounse: damo22 is this #ubuntu or ##hardware channel?  PM maybe?
<drounse> damo22 ok i did that
<Django_Novice> MestreLion: no it doesnt need to as Im running cron job without root previlges
<chiyan> how to create folder ubuntu 11.04? any one help
<zykotic10> chiyan: from terminal? "mkdir foo"
<urfr332gO> chiyan, right click-ctreate new folder
<damo22> drounse, see pm
<hopstafarian> damo22, i kinda miss the dipswitch...(though i still get to use them at work...)...i get that jumpers are more versatile...(aka 3pins, and the ability to short 2 out)..but sometimes cases are not well designed, and really hard to get to /not drop ]\fuss with excessivily...if you could combine the versatility of a jumper with the only-tool-i-need-is-a-ballpoint-ease of a dip, you might have something..
<MestreLion> i wonder how are you doing that Django_Novice , since the cron service runs as root
<akashv> i have an usb EVDO internet device. i want to force it to use CDMA instead of EVDO Rev A. does anyone know the way to do it?
<Django_Novice> I run it as other user account... and it works fine unless i need to run commands that need root previlige
<hopstafarian> Django_Novice, what command are you trying to schedule?
<MestreLion> also, how are you scheduling?
<jin> hi
<jin> any body here?
<Somefellow> Hello people, I am currently in a bit of a pickle. I had Ubuntu 11.10 installed via wubi, but I have been using Windows for the last month, and I seem to have forgotten my password now! Anybody have any idea how I could reset the whole of Ubuntu, since I haven't even really used it, I just installed it, that's why I forgot the password haha
<Hjemmeplejen> morning all
<jin> 14:20 here...
<urfr332gO> Somefellow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041232
<DocPlatypus> okay. I recently updated my package list in aptitude. Now, a bunch of packages show up twice, once installed, once uninstalled (or both uninstalled if I don't have it installed). Any idea how to fix this, and ideally, how could it have happened to begin with?
<Somefellow> urfr332gO: I'll have a read of that, thanks.
<Django_Novice> MestreLion: 06 11 * * * (cd /home/healthpark && ./runserver.sh)
<jin> bey
<harsh343> I have one question I have site name www.domain.com but now i want to access this website like sk.domain.com what i can do ?
<harsh343> 	
<harsh343> 	for example mail.google.com
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MestreLion> Django_Novice: and how are you schediling it?
<urfr332gO> Somefellow, the last post has a link to the psychocats website a better explanation maybe.
<sacarlson> DocPlatypus: like maybe you have a corrupted repository list /etc/apt/sources.list  did you manualy manipulate it?
<Somefellow> hmm
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I'm running Kubuntu now!!!
<sacarlson> jmccullough: cool
<jmccullough> sacarlson: I had to run through a series of steps and ultimately delete the volues associated with my 1TB HD
<Somefellow> urfr332gO: Alright, this looks simple enough, I'll be back in a few minutes to let you know the result.
<jmccullough> sacarlson: The main factor was that they were not a "Basic" disk
<DocPlatypus> sacarlson: no... it's not that. upon further inspection, I found it may be a result of /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch containing "foreign-architecture i386" ... can I safely get rid of this and delete the i386 package lists?
<sacarlson> harsh343: that would depend on who you have setup as your dns server and if you have a static world ip address
<jmccullough> sacarlson: They were "dynamic", which means they were treated as RAID which is apparently a no-no
<scientes> how do i turn off compositing in unity without logging out?
<urfr332gO> scientes, ccsm
<harsh343> sacarlson, how can we do that
<DocPlatypus> maybe that's not it. but it just seems odd that this would only happen now if that's been there since January
<sacarlson> harsh343: what is your present dns server?  option is no-ip.com
<scientes> urfr332gO, thx
<urfr332gO> scientes, no problem. :)
<sacarlson> harsh343: many others,  or is it just a local lan setup no need for world access?
<quentusrex_> Anyone able to help troubleshoot an Intel H61 no audio over hdmi issue?
<harsh343> I purchase a domain name from jokers.com for example www.hello.com but now i want one more url like sk.hello.com
<urfr332gO> harsh343, not really a ubuntu support issue.
<sacarlson> harsh343: well maybe joker.com is your dns server?
<harsh343> sacarlson, ok
<harsh343> sacarlson, so what i can do please sugest me
<user1> hi, how to check all hardware device in ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> urfr332gO, yup
<harsh343> ok
<scientes> urfr332gO, i've always turned off compisiting by running metacity, which selection in compiz?
<sacarlson> harsh343: I'm clueless as you don't seem to know
<urfr332gO> user1, check or identify?
<bazhang> user1 sudo lshw
<scientes> fffff, i uncheck "compisiting" and it crashes, seg fault
<DocPlatypus> well, turns out that was it. can I safely get rid of "foreign-architecture i386" in  /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch ?
<DocPlatypus> i.e. does that break anything?
<urfr332gO> scientes, composite I believe
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201649
<urfr332gO> scientes, except that unity is a plugin in compiz.
<harsh343> sacarlson, ok if joker.com is my dns server than ?
<sacarlson> harsh343: I see that joker.com provides free dns services so read on there side how to set it up, each site is different
<user1> bazhang - my bluetooth and wireless network not working in ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> ok
<pokuy> harsh343, do you know what website can download a full movie
<scientes> yeah compiz settings manager seg faults when i try to turn off compositing
<harsh343> pokuy, I think those site have a huge server
<Hybridsix> anyone know of a good, lightweight webkit browser to use as a fullscreen kiosk?
<Hybridsix> besides chrome/chromium
<Somefellow> urfr332gO: Thanks it worked! Now the annoying bit will be moving all the programs from Windows to Ubuntu...
 * Somefellow sighs...
<urfr332gO> scientes, I was not sure about the affect thats
<pokuy> harsh343, ok thanks man
<harsh343> sacarlson, is it Dynamic DNS (DynDNS)? ??
<urfr332gO> for sure
<hopstafarian> Django_Novice, also , if you add the line <username> ALL=NOPASSWD:[TAB] ALL into your /etc/sudoers file, in will let you run cron jobs that normally start with 'sudo' and wait for a password...but like, i say i'm no expert, and am not sure if that's a gaping security vulnerability or not..
<urfr332gO> Somefellow, you can move the wubi to a partition, you will ahve to to remopve windows.
<urfr332gO> have/remove
<sacarlson> harsh343: are you running your server from home on an adsl line?  if so then yes it would require dynamic dns
<Somefellow> No I mean setting up all the programs I usually use on Ubuntu
<danpsy> My wireless randomly stopped working in 11.10.  It still shows the networks, but it never succesfully connects.  I've also tried resetting my router many times.  My wireless card is RTL8192SE.  How could I troubleshoot this?
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201649
<urfr332gO> Somefellow, you might find open source equivalents
<sacarlson> danpsy: are the networks you attempt to connect encrypted?
<Somefellow> I may, but configuing will be annoying as well
<urfr332gO> Somefellow, better then trying to run wine from what I have seen, never used it, I just have a windows install for word
<Somefellow> True
<peterrooney> I'm reading about upgrades on the wiki, and it suggest that all your system settings shall be wiped out.  Is this correct, or am I reading it poorly?         Paragraph 2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS
<hopstafarian> Django_Novice, note: [TAB] is meant to represent the actual 'tab' key, and shouldn't be carried...be VERY careful with the /etc/sudoers file...type slow, and double check your work..it's very easy to create a significant bump in the road for yourself with this one..better safe than sorry...
<harsh343> sacarlson, I am running my website through internet
<danpsy> sacarlson:  My wireless network requires a password (WPA), but I'm still prompted to enter my password
<sacarlson> danpsy: so maybe the problem is the encryption,  do you have an option to temp disable your access point encryption and see if it works then?
<sacarlson> harsh343: through the internet but how do you connect to the intenet?  adsl?  static ip?
<danpsy> sacarlson:  Thanks!  I actually reset my password and it's working now.
<m477> hi I would like to set start position of each new window, how can I do that?
<sacarlson> danpsy: very good
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201649
<harsh343> sacarlson, I think we move from my question, My question is just how to create such domain like mail.google.com
<sacarlson> harsh343: sites normaly reside in appache2,  if route already exist
<chachin> wof
<harsh343> sacarlson, so if i have an website www.love.com and i want one more url like sk.love.com, i purchase domain name from jokers.com
<chachin> harsh343 you can own anything you want as long as you own domain.com or whatever other .xxx u know whatever i mean
<sacarlson> harsh343: I assume you purchased *.love.com  and you can setup routes on all of them to a single apache2 server that bring different virtual sites
<chachin> like you want your own IRC  server.  you would do irc.domain.com you own domain.com and you can make it omg.domain.com anytime just gotta pont omg. to domain.com
<harsh343> chachin, from where i can point
<harsh343> ?
<Somefellow> From where did you buy your domain?
<harsh343> Somefellow, joker.com
<Canadian1296> harsh343: Are you asking how to point something.yourdomain.com to yourdomain.com?
<chachin> go look for web-hosting
<chachin> Canadian1296 yes he is
<harsh343> Canadian1296, yes
<sacarlson> harsh343: the routes are setup at the dns .. that points to each or one virtual apache2 server
<Canadian1296> chachin harsh343: k I just joined.
<cntb> hello. Just finished reading http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939 ->  Introducing the HUD. Say hello to the future of the menu.Any opinions? Or whereelse is there a dedicated channel for OPinions and dev on HUD
<harsh343> Canadian1296, but i want o use both  something.yourdomain.com and yourdomain.com
<harsh343> to*
<chachin> i wonder if i post my IRC server FloodBot1 or 2 or 3 would kick me for that :s
<jmccullough> exit
<chachin> lol wtf was that just now
<chachin> he said exit and quit xD
<Canadian1296> harsh343: You need to find set up your dns server to point both to your ip address. Then set up virtualhosts in apache. Just ask if you need help with any of that :)
<chachin> he needs web-hosting
<Canadian1296> chachin: Ah I see.
<harsh343> Canadian1296, ok i am trying to do that,thanks
<Canadian1296> harsh343: Do you have your own server at home?
<harsh343> Canadian1296, I purchase domain from joker.com
<Canadian1296> harsh343: Ill take that as a no. You need a domain name (you already got this), and a hosting plan (you need this). The hosting plan lets you upload your site so people can go to it.
<chachin> joker.com sounds like: "thanks for your money: WHY SO SERIOUS"
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201649
<user2012> anyone completely removed os x and installed only ubuntu on a mac? any noticed ubuntu using more cpu %
<harsh343> Canadian1296, i have both
<harsh343> right now my website is running
<harsh343> lexample love.com is running
<harsh343> now i want to use sk.love.com also
<chachin> irc.silentzombies.com +6697 6667 #SilentZombies-Help
<chachin> woops
<shivam7074> why no one is replying to me???
<cntb> rather sleepy here cu l8r
<chachin> i remember when this channel once had 5000+ users
<hopstafarian> shivam7074, sorry, what was the question?
<Canadian1296> harsh343: Okay, what domain did you buy?
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201649
<harsh343> Canadian1296, its private but for xample www.harshutech.com
<bazhang> shivam7074, whats the issue
<shivam7074> http://imagebin.org/201649
<harsh343> now i want to acces like sk.harshutech.com
<bazhang> shivam7074, some context please?
<harsh343> Canadian1296, I know that we need domain+hosting both and i have both
<shivam7074> when i play songs in bansee it hangs n not play
<hopstafarian> shivam7074, my dumb ass is still lost...in this case i think maybe a word is worth a thousand pictures?
<bazhang> shivam7074, and in other music players too?
<hopstafarian> shivam7074, it stopped working, or newly installed and never worked?
<sacarlson> harsh343: for me that site resloves to ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<shivam7074> sometimes work sorry got to go later i cu thanx
<chachin> why nobody join my irc :(
<Canadian1296> harsh343: Then PM me the name so I can look. What is the registrar and host?
<Canadian1296> chachin: I will if you tell me what it is :)
<UidX> is there anyway to fake navigator.platform?
<harsh343> Canadian1296, ok see this is my website http://www.appsmyth.com/ and i want to access like this http://sk.appsmyth.com/
<sacarlson> harsh343: maybe before you try to setup two sites you should try to get one to work
<chachin> <chachin> irc.silentzombies.com +6697 6667 #SilentZombies-Help
<bazhang> chachin, dont advertise here, thanks
<chachin> nou
<bazhang> chachin, pardon?
<chachin> lol
<chachin> bazhang u haz +o power?
<chachin> else ill stop :S
<chachin> zomg a wild paypal has appeard
<bazhang> !ot > chachin
<ubottu> chachin, please see my private message
<chachin> paypal you cannot haz my monies
<bazhang> chachin, thats enough
<chachin> huh
<chachin> wow
<moonunitzappa> how can i find out where my iso is mounted?
<moonunitzappa> I see it in explorer
<hopstafarian> wow?
<lwizardl> which app should I use to take a iso/wav/cue disc image and create a single iso
<sacarlson> harsh343: ok that is resolveing to 174.36.159.40  but only www.appsmyth.com resolves to that address so you will need to look at your dns at joker.com
<moonunitzappa> Also, when i try and mount it via some GUI app it says file is not an iso
<sacarlson> harsh343: AFTER you can resolve *.appsmyth.com  to that same address you can look at #appache2 to see how to setup more virtual servers
<moonunitzappa> and when i check props of iso it says raw img.  Thats a iso amirite?
<aithox> hello.. my graphic driver is activated but still on 2 D view
<Canadian1296> harsh343 sacarlson: chances are you transferred to domain to the host, so go your hosts admin page and look for "subdomains"
<urfr332gO> aithox, did you reboot and choose the 3d at login?
<aithox> yeah..
<harsh343> Canadian1296, sacarlson t #appache2 to see how to setup more virtual servers or "subdomains" ????????????
<aithox> when i run Nvidia sever setting it say " you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver.. please run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root.. but i won't get the GUI login after doing this...
<sacarlson> harsh343: each subdomain can be setup to point to a different virtual server in apache2
<sacarlson> harsh343: but only AFTER you have a route to them
<harsh343> from where i got  virtual server in apache2 ????????
<Canadian1296> sacarlson: He isn't on his own server, he's using a hosting plan. Therefore he cannot access apache config
<sacarlson> Canadian1296: oh then why is  harsh343 here?  he never provided that info or I misted it
<moonunitzappa> Can anyone tell me how i can move 2 7gig iso files to my windows partition>?
<moonunitzappa> can move it to ext usb to big
<moonunitzappa> cant*
<aithox> samba
<aithox> :P
<urfr332gO> moonunitzappa, 27 or 2.7 gig?
<sacarlson> moonunitzappa: drag and drop?  if both partitions are mounted
<moonunitzappa> 14 gig totoal
<moonunitzappa> split in 2
<petsounds> aithox: which nvidia card?
<moonunitzappa> it failed drag and drop
<moonunitzappa> said it was to large
<moonunitzappa> forget what its formatted as
<aithox> geforce GT 520M
<harsh343> sacarlson, what i can do then ?
<moonunitzappa> works with my xbox and widnwos
<Canadian1296> sacarlson: Yeah, he thinks he can use apache but he cant, that's why you missed it. He wants a subdomain for his domain, but that has to be done with the host. I don't even know what hosting plan he used cause he hasn't told me (I've asked)
<chachin> sorry man ill stop and idle for my own help :s was just saying  if you did have powers i was going to stop. anyways im sorry if i made any troubles :(
<drounse> how would i change terminals in xubuntu, i prefer gnome-terminal, but i cannot use it other than typing gnome-terminal into the xfce terminal
<sacarlson> moonunitzappa: oh in windows there are file size limits so not sure what you can do there
<moonunitzappa> its the filetype that has the limit
<moonunitzappa> i just forget what the universial one is that doesnt hve a limit, that i can use on ubuntu and windows
<moonunitzappa> i dont even wantto use windwos, but i cant seemto mount this ISO corectly
<urfr332gO> moonunitzappa, ntfs
<sacarlson> moonunitzappa: on windows ntfs shouldn't have file size limits that small but fat file system does
<harsh343> sacarlson, please give me suggestion
<sacarlson> harsh343: I was told your not running a ubuntu server so what can I do?
<Vermicelli> For some reason /home is opening in thunar at login (running xubuntu). What can I do to fix this?
<sacarlson> harsh343: http://thinkingnectar.com/2008/getting-ubuntu-to-work-creating-subdomain-in-localhost/
<moonunitzappa> How can i add a new partion to my external usb drive?
<infernal> Hello. Does anyone have any idea  why isn't my phpMyAdmin working? just installed apache, php and sql
<moonunitzappa> without earasing it
<sacarlson> moonunitzappa: why not skip the usb and copy it direct to windows?
<Canadian1296> harsh343: What hosting plan did you get?
<infernal> moonunitzappa: try a soft called gparted
<moonunitzappa> good idea
<sacarlson> moonunitzappa: infernal: I concure
<infernal> Any ideas on the phpMyAdmin?
<sacarlson> infernal: not working by trying to goto http:localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<sacarlson> opps
<infernal> yes, basicly everything is freshly installed and it just wont respond
<Canadian1296> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<sacarlson> Canadian1296: ya that one
<Canadian1296> infernal: Restart everything (service name restart)
<moonunitzappa> can i get to my windwos trash and empty it from ubuntu?
<infernal> well this is embarasing
 * hopstafarian thinks that gparted is the grep of storage management..rock*on...lambert and queen...? guessing that either kinda cool, or one of the hugest disappointments ever...reading the news today, and thinking that we should just all agree to remove the word 'gunman' from our autocorrect dictionaries...?...why is that even in there in the first place!?
<sacarlson> infernal: why did that work?
<Canadian1296> infernal: What is? :P
<MestreLion> question: I have 2 wi-fi APs at home, bedroom and living room. They are set with same SSID, same password, but different channels. there is a little overlap is coverage. Is there anyway for Ubuntu NOT to drop the connection and switch from one AP to another seamlessly?
<infernal> well ye, i tough it was case insesitive :) i used to type phpMyAdmin from my windows machine on xamp
<sacarlson> infernal: I guess you could make it so both worked but save that for another day
<MestreLion> infernal: apache can be configured to be case-insensitive for URLs
<Canadian1296> infernal: Haha its alright, the only reason I suggested to restart everything is because that has tripped me up numerous times. We all make silly mistakes :P
<Muser> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu Precise beta1 on my X220 Tablet. xinput --list lists Wacom stylus, touch and eraser, but only touch works. What could be the cause?
<MestreLion> Muser: for 10.04, try #ubuntu+1
<MestreLion> 12.04*
<Muser> MestreLion: ok, joining
<MestreLion> so, guys, any tips and hints on what do I need to configure for seamless AP switching?
<Muser> thanks for the tip :)
<MestreLion> yw Muser ;)
<hopstafarian> Muser, what is X220, please...
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: You should be able to just join both, then ubuntu will pick whichever is a stronger signal.
<infernal> well ye thx guys, i'm off to work ;)
<MestreLion> Canadian1296: but will it switch from one to the other when i move across rooms?
<hopstafarian> infernal; work [*sigh]...how i envy you...can hardly wait the 3 hours before i 'get' to do that myself...njoy
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: No, why would you need it to?
<moonunitzappa> ok well somehow by dragging and dropping the ISO files to my windows drive they dissaperd?
<moonunitzappa> not in my trash
<moonunitzappa> or in my ubuntu or iwndows fodler
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: It has no way of knowing which room you are in, since both access points are available in both rooms.
<MestreLion> Canadian1296: because i want wireless access all over my house... i need 2 APs for that, 1 alone is not strong enough to cover all rooms
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: Them spread them out, and if it loses signal from one it'll connect to the other :)
<MestreLion> no, they are not available in both rooms... although there is a little overlap mid-way
<hopstafarian> Canadian1296, should switch [relatively] seamlessly though....maybe the problem is at the receiving end?
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: Well then if you want it seamless you need one main access point in the middle, with two extenders. Instead of two access points.
<Canadian1296> They just rebroadcast the main point so its bail able all over the house.
<sacarlson> MestreLion: yes I think that's built into wifi that you can roam and it will auto connect to the better signal of the same named network
<MestreLion> they are already spreaded out, one in each side of my house... but i don't want the conenction to drop (downloads are getting interrupted when it picks another AP)
<ubuntu> adsf
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> sdf
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: Although I must ask, how big is your house? I can connect to my AP for over a block down my street!
<hopstafarian> Canadian1296, so ap #1 is your main wireless router, and ap #2 is just a bridged mode ap with no DHCP?...thinking that the ip changeover is the holdup?
<MestreLion> Canadian1296: not very big, but lots of rooms and walls... a single wifi router is not enough
<Canadian1296> hopstafarian: Its cause he has two different wifi networks. It has to drop one to connect to the other. You need to get one network, and then extend it, instead of making two. Seamless switching since both are the same network.
<hopstafarian> Canadian1296, agreed...
<MestreLion> yes hopstafarian ... #1 @ living room is the main router... #2 is for bedroom, DHCP disabled, and its wired to #1...
<MestreLion> no Canadian1296... iwant it to be the same wifi network... router #2 is set to "AP mode"...
<wylde> MestreLion, with two separate AP's you'll be disconnected from one while the other connects regardless.
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, so if dhcp switchover is not the issue then you're sure they're on the same scheme and subnet?
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: The second one should be set to "extend existing network"
<MestreLion> the second one is *wired* to the 1st... with all router functions disabled... just being used as a hub.. and also for extended wireless coverage
<wylde> you will still end up disconnecting and reconnecting during the changeover from one AP to the next
<MestreLion> kinda like this:   ((( #1 ============ #2 )))
<MestreLion> wylde: is there any way to set #2 so they act as a single network?
<hopstafarian> wylde, agreed, do this all the time, and never have a holdup, even with channel switching...the only time it has been a problem is when i pass through a dropoff in the signal overlap...strong signal in wl networking is what my dad always told me about pilots...fuel = brains...
<Muser> hmm, #ubuntu+1 seems to be about dead :(
<wylde> MestreLion, I would think you need an extender and not a second AP
<Canadian1296> ^^
<Muser> hopstafarian: whoops, X220 == ThinkPad X220
<wylde> As soon as you disconnect from one ap your wifi card has to start the whole connection process over again, even if only one AP is acting as dhscp
<MestreLion> but extenders communicate via wireless correct? i think this would be a huge performance hit.
<wylde> dhcp*
<MestreLion> both #1 and #2 are cheap DLink home routers
<wylde> MestreLion, only way I can think of for you to get the behaviour you want
<sacarlson> MestreLion: yes wired between nodes is better
<wylde> MestreLion, yes wired is always better :)
<MestreLion> no way to make the routers communicate using the existing wired connection between the 2?
<sacarlson> MestreLion: wylde: as long as he puts the same id name in each it will just be an extended network
<Canadian1296> No it won't
<hopstafarian> Muser, oh..thought that maybe that was a tablet  or "tablet"...ibm makes a good machine, though "really, still with the pencil eraser instead of a mouse!!" ..other than a lack of aesthetics, pretty much my onlly complaint...still, i love my sony VAIO...
<wylde> sacarlson, yes but he has to restrt the entire connection process to switch AP's
<Canadian1296> They're on different channels
<sacarlson> wylde: not it will auto roam and switch when needed
<sacarlson> wylde: unless you custom setup to attache to the mac address a a wanted node
<Muser> hopstafarian: yep, ThinkPads are about the nicest machines I have ever owned. + now with new kernel I get just a bit shittier battery life than I would with Windows (it used to be 50% reduction or so just a few years ago)
<MestreLion> it is swiching already... automatically... but existing connections are dropped
<wylde> sacarlson, yes it will, however you still get disconnected from one network while you switch to the other
<hopstafarian> wow, whole lotta networking competents up in here...liking it...so anyone here experienced with BeoWulf Clusters?
<wylde> you have at least a few seconds of no network connection while you connect to the second AP
<sacarlson> wylde: sure but invislbe for the most part on the client side
<MestreLion> wylde: its less than seconds actually... but it's enough for my downloads to interrup and i need to resume them
<wylde> sacarlson, if you are downloading or streaming it will drop that connection
<sacarlson> wylde: well if your streaming maybe you won't be carrying your computer from upstairs to down to make it reconect
<wylde> MestreLion,  exactly. So that's why you need to extend your primary wifi network rather than use 2 separate APs
<MestreLion> since there is some overlapping in coverage while im mid-way, the "recconection" is almost instaly...
<wylde> sacarlson, that seems to be exatly what MestreLion is wanting to do
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, oh crap, if the switchover is that quick and its just the browser that is hitching th dls...that eff it, and jsut get proficient at wget on the cli?
<MestreLion> yes... sometimes i need to move from bedroom to dining room... I dont want my downloads to get interrupted
<MestreLion> or skype calls, etc
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: Then you need a more powerful AP that covers your whole house
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, wget is pretty robust when it comes to resuming a dl?
<wylde> MestreLion, no matter what you will have that happen using separate APs. I'm sure if you searched you might find a wired range extender
<MestreLion> I can resume downloads, but that's not the point
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, i know, but in the meantime...
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, just saying..
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: You either need an extender or a more powerful ap. end of story
<stephans_> Ok so I originally asked about a bunch of stuff regarding memory and performance... havin suffered really slow and unresponsiveness of my system even at a real mem use of only 60%. I have solved the problem with the help on thins chat. vm.swappiness = 10
<MestreLion> so there's no way to achieve that "semless roaming" using 2 not-so-powerful APs ?
<stephans_> the system is now at 80% mem and still responsive
<wylde> MestreLion, I'd say no
<stephans_> still wakes from sleep
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: No
<MestreLion> stephans_: you can even set it to 0 if you sure your physical RAM is enough for all your need... swap will only be used for hibernate
<MestreLion> Canadian1296: and what exactly is an extender?
<Canadian1296> MestreLion: It simply rebroadcasts an existing network instead of making a new one
<MestreLion> but that "rebroadcasting" communication between the 2 can't be done wired?
<JermBob> whats the best most secure httpd for ubuntu
<JermBob> ?
<MestreLion> because from bedroom I can barely "see" the living room signal... it's very very poor
<wylde> MestreLion, I've even built a "cantenna" that gave me a 35% signal gain over a store bought 7 dbm gain antenna
<MestreLion> so I think the extender would suffer the same problem
<wylde> *dB not dbm
<sacarlson> MestreLion: I think I have seen like infrastructure mode in at least one of my access point but I never have more than one active to play with it
<JermBob> ??
<MestreLion> JermBob: Apache2 not secure enough?
<JermBob> yup
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, i'm no expert, but i run a relatively seamless 'roam' enterprise over a large 20K+ environs ...grocery store w/ stationary w/l scale tech, roaming rf handheld devices, various(unpredictable) mobile devices and laptops...all seems to work as close to seamlessly as  possible (never had a complaint, and i'm the only one to complain to, so pretty sure that it's not happening, or i know some pretty passive aggresive individuals...) and from that exp
<hopstafarian> erience have to say this " the only fails that i've had, are when I failed to get OCD with the physical placement...)(everything else being equal, and that i didn't miss something on the software/firmware/config side of things...
<JermBob> just thought there may be better and smaller footprinted ones around now
<JermBob> apache was my choice a while ago
<JermBob> thanks
<MestreLion> JermBob: try Nginx
<MestreLion> well, thanks guys for all the help
<hopstafarian> we even run two segmented networks (public and private) off the same (wah-waaugh) copper adsl pair, and still experience relatively few bottlenecks...really the only complaints come from where i effed up on the overlap, or failed to consider a structure, device (or failed to consider the reception limitations of the types of device that are most commonly used in that area...
<MestreLion> i'm a bit disappointed that this can't be done with 2 wired "cheapo" wifi routers, but i can live with that then... a more powerful AP would cost like 5 times as much, and would need to placed mid-way (wich would be the batherrom or the aisle, not great places for an AP to be :P
<hopstafarian> signal=fuel=brains
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, my point, was i think it can be, but you might have to reconsider placement...
<hopstafarian> ?
<Wi1d> \/c
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, but then again, i'm considered kindof a tard by my peers..aka: people that actually know whats up...
<MestreLion> i'm open to any suggestions hopstafarian... the scenario is: the 2 places i want coverage are like 15~20m apart, with lots of walls between. each of my current routers cover each area just fine (dinner table is 3m apart from #1, my bed is like 2m apart from #2). #1 and #2 routers are conneted to each other via lan cable (since they can't "see" each other via wireless)
<Canadian1296> Sounds like you need a better AP
<hopstafarian> MestreLion, what i usually do at this point, is build a scale model...either physically, or virtually...and i move shit around until it looks right, then i use the signal testing equip that i can get me hands on, to refine/debunk that preconception...if you have a smartphone, there are plenty of apps that will test and log your signal strength...
<MestreLion> Canadian1296: a better AP (linksys, 2 antennas, etc) here in Brazil costs like 300, while a cheap dlink cost 70 each (and I already have 2 of them)
<cpruitt> I've got a server down right now and am completely confused.  Apache won't start and throws "Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/fcgid.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_fcgid.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_fcgid.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<hopstafarian> then map out the weak areas, and move your model around until the weak areas are either eliminated or the negative effects of those weak areas are ameliorated as much as you experience will allow....once again, kinda an idiot, probably should do the opposite of what i propose...
<cpruitt> fcgi worked fine up until now.  Just got a page in the middle of the night
<cpruitt> can anyone tip me off on what / how to check or reinstall fcgi?  I'm really not a sysadmin guy but ended up needing to handle this
<amrik> Hi I am trying to unbind Super-D from minimizing all my windows but I can't seem to find the relevant setting in Unity
<gj> howto "inject" own scripts into the workflow of the Network Manager? I have to wake up a gateway server just before starting the dhcpcd.
<germanyboy24> http://xeducation.info/2012/02/young-italian-nimfo-teens-loves-group-sex-adolescenza-perversa-italian/
<auronandace> amrik: unity uses compiz, so the setting is likely in ccsm (which you'll need to install)
<saju_m> i want to copy a block device (/dev/blabla) from remote server. For that i have to 'DD' that block device, then 'tar' it then, copy via 'scp'. How it in one command or one step. I want to create a script and run on remote server. I also want to do sparse.
<soreau> amrik: Possibly ccsm>General Options>Key Bindings>Show Desktop
<amrik> in general, where are the super-* key bindings managed?
<amrik> i would like to set up my dotfiles so i can keep these things around
 * hopstafarian wishes pay back to the community, but a)doesn't know what he's talking about; b) needs sleep/food...
 * hopstafarian says "and to all a good night"
<shivam7074> prob with bansee player anybody help, it most of the time it doesnt work!!!
<tryx> hi guys, I'm having a really weird graphics issue with server LTS
<tryx> the first 3 columns of my console are cut off
<tryx> no X, direct framebuffer
<bazhang> shivam7074, what about with other music players
<ronalde> Dutch users have a serious bug (#938904) in unity-lens-video because single quotes don't get escaped. Because of the visibility of the Video Lens this is a real serious bug for Dutch users. Unfortunaltely the mentioned bug (to which I attached a simple patch) is marked as a duplicate of #936141 which is unaccessable (marked a private). What to do?
<shivam7074> i m a new user is there any other music players also???
<bazhang> !players | shivam7074 take your choice
<ubottu> shivam7074 take your choice: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> bug #938902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938902 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "Java VM frequently crashes when running yacy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938902
<shivam7074> i hav to download???
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !software | shivam7074 yes here is how
<ubottu> shivam7074 yes here is how: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bazhang> bug #938904
<ubottu> Error: Bug #938904 is a duplicate of bug #936141, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/936141)
<bazhang> bug #936141
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 936141 could not be found
<ronalde> #936141 is marked private (I've never seen this before)?
<bazhang> ronalde, seems not private, but does not exist
<ronalde> bazhang, o it's deleted?
<bazhang> perhaps we have to file a bug against launchpad
<ronalde> (that's a creative way to get releases out ;)
<bazhang> ronalde, affects all users correct? not just Dutch users
<ronalde> bazhang, all users who happen to have single quotes in path names
<bazhang> ronalde, is this in 11.10?
<ronalde> 12.04
<auronandace> !12.04 | ronalde
<ronalde> unity-lens-video 0.3-0ubuntu1
<ubottu> ronalde: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ah okay 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1 ronalde
<ronalde> bazhang, thanks... will try there
<madeline> has anyone tried the gma 3150 chipset with 12.04 beta 1? any improvements
<bazhang> madeline, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<Razer> I put Ubuntu on a thumb drive without the knowledge my BIOS doesn't support launching from a USB 2.0, how do I safely clear my thumb drive so I can use it normally?
<tryx> razer: just reformat it and it should be fine
<Razer> tryx, while I'm at it, I hear it's possible to reserve 2 gigs of space on the thumb drive as virtual ram? How do I do that?
<Razer> (I'm using Vista, btw)
<tryx> when you insert it, it should ask you what you want to do with it
<tryx> one of the options is something like speedstart (I forget the exact name of the tech)
<tryx> select that
<auronandace> Razer: windows help is in ##windows
<Razer> Windows Readyboost?
<Razer> auronandace, okay
<tryx> that
<tryx> i solved my console issue btw, modprobe blacklist ALL OF THE THINGS -_-
<Razer> o_o' wow, this channel has a lot of people compared to ##windows
<Fleck> Razer yeah - windows users dont know how to IRC usually ;P
<melvincv> Razer, not many Windows users even know about IRC, check out http://answers.microsoft.com
<ultrixx> Fleck: true^^
<the-newsman> hi all
<the-newsman> i cannt get my vlc to run. i removed/installed it, i tried to open .wmv files. at everytime, an icon appears in the task bar, but the vlc goes dead. can any1 isntruct me what to do ???
<ultrixx> hi
<cpruitt> Is it possible to do a filesystem check on a boot drive while a box is running?
<cpruitt> & if so….  how?  :-)
<rzq6232> read-write mounted filesystems cannot be checked
<JermBob> is there much i can do through the pico recovery> prompt ?
<cpruitt> rzq6232: Thanks
<aithox> hi.. i've an executable flashPlayer how can i make it default player for flash.swf??
<hiexpo> right clickit
<VictorCL> what's the key shortcut to minimize all windows?
<damo22> meta D?
<delinquentme> VictorCL, damo22 thats in windows
<damo22> i thought its similar in ubuntu
<VictorCL> ah cool  window + D it is
<VictorCL> thanks
<danslo1> Has anyone here upgraded to pangolin yet? Any cool new features? :) (spare me the "alpha software is unstable", I like living on the edge)
<damo22> danslo1, you could read the changelogs
<damo22> :P
<pangolin> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aztek[tum]> danslo1: you could upgrade or run a vm
<danslo1> aztek[tum]: I'm doing so right now
<aztek[tum]> danslo1: lemme know if there are any cool new features :P
<kali1> hello, everyone
<kali1> i am having problem with my sound on ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<kali1> I was using ubuntu 11.10
<kali1> sound was fine but bluetooth was not working
<kali1> now in LTS bluetooth is fine but sound is not working
<kali1> Sound only comes to Jack
<kali1> I means Headphones
<Saalko> Hi there. I installed bumblebee. (I hope it works ^^) but I don't know how to start an application. I don't understand the bumblebee help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee can please say someone what did I need to say in the terminal? I wanna run the appilcation with: "./imprudence" and how I can say bumblebee it shall use my grafic ship in this application?
<kali1> Not in laptop speakers
<dr_willis> Saalko:  somthing like /path/to/thecommand depending on the tool
<Saalko> I am in the path. I can run the application with: "./imprudence" but it's slow, because he uses my GPU as grafik chip. The help page says I shall run in this form:
<Saalko> $ optirun [options] <application> [application-parameters]
<dr_willis> Saalko: if it's in the current directory then  ./whatevet is a shortcut for the full. path
<Saalko> but I don't know which of thm variables and what I shall type in instead of the variables.
<Saalko> Yes the problem is. he just run the application. but without bumblebee.
<dr_willis> optirun programname.      perhaps
<Saalko> (bumblebee enables my grafic ship. without my grafik ship. it's very very slow.
<dr_willis> there is a bumblebee Channel i tbink
<Saalko> ah optirun ./impudence was the right command.
<Saalko> okay thanks. but there's still an error. sighs. but I'll go on asking in bumblebee channel. But it seems everyone there is asleep ^^
<Saalko> thanks all
<kali1> dr_willis: Can u help me
<dr_willis> ask the q. and see....
<MagePsycho> guys anyone know how to unzip from url.. i eman tar -zxvf http://some-url/file.tar.gz
<dr_willis> MagePsycho:  use wget to get the file and a pipe. perhaps
<kali1> dr_willis: sound is not coming from laptop speakers but working properly in Headphones , I am using UBuntu 10.04
<DeltaSaucer> Have I gone insane, or does Ubuntu not have a "reboot" feature? Just shut down, hibernate, etc.?
<dr_willis> i rarely mess with sound issues.
<MagePsycho> dr_willis: why i am doing is that i have gb of tar file and i have very limited space in my server
<MagePsycho> dr_willis: will that download the tar file in our server?
<aithox> hi.. i've an executable flashPlayer how can i make it default player for flash.swf??
<bluefrog> DeltaSaucer, reboot option is shown once you hit shutdown
<dr_willis> kali1:  i see variants of thar question all the time. may be threads on it un the forums and askubuntu.com
<aithox> in older version of ubuntu i can run with custom commands
<dr_willis> MagePsycho:  no idea how much space that pipeing would use
<ali_> what  can i do to upgrade my os
<MagePsycho> dr_willis: can you give me the command please?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ali_> because my os can't to upgrade
<parid> tes...tes..
<niceman> no girl for me?
<dr_willis> MagePsycho:  like   wget weburl | tarcommand
<ali_> i was run upgrade n  that  say,,,,,,error 58
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a broken link checker for websites behind CAS?
<parid> anyone Indonesia?
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nisci> hi, if I download and install the release from today, will I be ok in always doing "apt-get update" every now and then -- and not need to worry about getting it again, when the final release is out?
<ali_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird-locale-id_9.0+build2-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<ali_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DeltaSaucer> bluefrog: Well, that's completely backwards.
<ali_> that is my problem
<DeltaSaucer> Also, I saw no reboot option or anything even when I hit "shut down".
<peanuts___> hello
<vithos> where do i find the rgb for ansi colors on the ubuntu-server console?
<sacarlson> ali_: I would try the sudo apt-get update ; first if that fails you might try another repository host
<FrEaKmAn_> hi guys.. I'm trying to reset my lost password? I have find tutorials on the internet using grub, but my installation does not have it
<FrEaKmAn_> is there a way to reset password?
<damo22> FrEaKmAn_, i can help you
<FrEaKmAn_> damo22: great
<ali_> @Mr.Sacarlson, ihave trying it,,,,,but i can't ....n the coment same like that
<damo22> FrEaKmAn_, pm?
<FrEaKmAn_> sure
<sacarlson> ali_: you tried another repository host?  witch ones?
<ubi_> hi guys, i installed ubuntu just now but i can't install graphic driver
<sacarlson> ali_: try japan or other https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ali_> i don't know another mr,,because i just new be of the ubuntu.....do you have blog or what mean like that.....?
<ubi_> i downloaded .run file graphic driver but it wont install it
<hack_> helo
<hack_> ubi
<ubi_> hi
<bootris> bootris used to only say beetri squotes.. but he's been chilling on some other servers now and his corpus has expanded.. bootris it's ok
<hack_> how r u ubi
<ubi_> im good!
<ubi_> how u?
<hack_> help me ubi
<ubi_> i'll try
<hack_> my name is sharif
<ubi_> nice to meet you :)
<sacarlson> ubi_: did you use the standard ubuntu repository for your graphic driver?  what kind of graphic card do you have?
<hack_> ubi u r name
<ali_> sacarlson_:myay i repair my os?
<ubi_> i download driver direct from ati site, graphic driver catalyst
<hack_> ubi not cam drive for skye
<hansisolo> hello. I still have an encoding problem. I can't see umlauts in my virtual terminal (It works in all other applications). I noticed, this problem exists only with my user, does not effect gui-applications, my virtual terminal has ansix4.3-1968 as default and I can see umlaut when logging into another machine via ssh (and setting encoding to utf-8). I tried to set the language and encodings by preferences menue and on login screen. Also my deskto
<hansisolo> p language is always english, even If I choose german. Any ideas or hints what might be misconfigured?
<sacarlson> ali_: did you try the site I gave you above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  try some other repository other than main if that's what it is now set to
<bootris> hmm
<hack_> ubi
<ubi_> yes
<hack_> talk plzz
<ubi_> i talk
<hack_> ubi u r from plzz
<ubi_> croatia
<hack_> hmm
<hack_> i live in bangladesh
<ubi_> great
<hack_> oo
<ubi_> can i help u with ubuntu somehow
<hack_> i love u of ubuntu
<hack_> my favarit
<ubi_> lol i love it too
<hack_> yaaa
<ali_> sacarlson_:finish,ok mr,,,,,thxs a lot......can i know your  email or another to me???that if  i have trouble can send you message .
<hack_> but ubuntu cd not requster but why
<sacarlson> ali_: I normaly remain here on this irc even when I'm not awake
<hack_> ubi
<hack_> :)
<ubi_> you can't install it from CD?
<hack_> ?
<ubi_> do you have problem installing ubuntu from CD
<hack_> hmm
<hack_> ubi u r skype id plzz
<ali_> sacarlson_:actually at what time you here mr?
<ubi_> hack
<hack_> ubi skype u r d plzz
<hack_> yaa ubi
<ubi_> i found bangladesh ubuntu forum, there you can find help on your local language https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BangladeshiTeam
<hack_> ubi what do u min
<VictorCL> when is ver 12 coming out?
<niceman> italiane?
<crizzy> VictorCL: next month
<ikonia> VictorCL: 12.04 04/2012
<VictorCL> :o
<ubi_> hack, join #ubuntu-db channel
<crizzy> VictorCL: ubuntu versioning is year.month yy.mm
<ubi_> that is ubuntu bangladesh support channel
<LauraCroft> #linuxfr
<ikonia> ubi_: it's not a valid channel
<ubi_> oh
<crizzy> VictorCL: and releases happen always .04 and .10. with only one exception so far which was 6.06, which was delayed 2 months to give it extra stability
<cpruitt> Trying to learn more about Linux to perform file backups for user accounts. If a .tar.gz is made for a user's home directory (using virtualmin backup) but the file is owned by a user, is it possible to modify the ownership to make it openable by any user on any system?
<LauraCroft> Hi
<bootris> I hunt ppls.. IndianShroomer, i would get a 23 quart Presto PC
<LauraCroft> How can I connect to a specific chat?
<cpruitt> My concern is, if the box dies and the user no longer exists, a backup is useless if I can't get into the data I backed up.
<LauraCroft> I'm lost..
<ikonia> bootris: hi, this is an ubuntu support channel, do you need help
<ikonia> LauraCroft: join #freenode channel and ask for help with using irc
<ikonia> LauraCroft: /join #freenode will get you into #freenode to ask for help
<bootris> i love cold tempertures i put the ac on in the winter
<hack_> ubi
<LauraCroft> ok
<ubi_> yes hack
<nisci> hi, if I download and install the release from today, will I be ok in always doing "apt-get update" every now and then -- and not need to worry about getting it again, when the final release is out?
<LauraCroft> thx
<LauraCroft> do you know one in french?
<ikonia> bootris: ok - this channel is for ubuntu technical support, not "chat", if you could please keep to Ubuntu technical support that would be great
<bootris> who ya gonna cal.. gfgost buystrars!. except for the one work who was died (EIP< this is crazy http://www.zonaeuropa.com/200906c.brief.htm#012
<ikonia> LauraCroft: as I've said, ask in #freenode
<ikonia> bootris: final warning, stop
<bootris> SLUT!
<LauraCroft> Ikonia : but how to get in there?
<ikonia> LauraCroft: /join #freenode as I've told you twice now
<Crat_OS> im so frustrated right now with ubuntu
<LauraCroft> ok sorry
<LauraCroft> thx a lot
<Crat_OS> Is there a way I can upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10
<Crat_OS> 11.10 is so damn buggy for me.. Im using gnome-shell and for some reason ushare does not want to work to my 360, samba shares are completely broken and links are not showing up in any of my web browsers
<priyankmehta17> Hi
<woozly> guys how to make zoom on hover in Unity?
<woozly> like macos
<Crat_OS> hey guys
<ikonia> Crat_OS: wait until 12.04 is released.
<Crat_OS> if you hold the backspace key a cool sound happens
<hansisolo> Crat_OS, if you are unsure how to upgrade, beta and release candidates might not be appropiate to you.
<Crat_OS> I should of just stuck to 10.04
<Crat_OS> nothing seems ot work on 11.10
<Richard_Cavell> I stuck to 10.04
<ikonia> Crat_OS: ok, install 10.04 then
<Richard_Cavell> don't regret it at all
<Crat_OS> ^ everything seems to work better.. is 11.10 just a 'toy' for lack of better words?
<melvincv> I downgraded to 11.04
<ikonia> Crat_OS: stop ranting
<ikonia> Crat_OS: if you feel 10.04 is better for you, I suggest using 10.04
<Crat_OS> ikonia: stop suggesting the obvious
<ikonia> Crat_OS: it's clearly not obvious or you would have done it
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screensaver activated
<Crat_OS> If you have nothing thats not informative then don
<ikonia> Crat_OS: you've not asked for information, just ranted, which is why I'm telling you to stop please.
<Crat_OS> don't say anything at all..
<ikonia> Crat_OS: if you want a solution, and you've found 10.04 is better for you, it genuinly may be better downgrading to 10.04, while waiting to see how 12.04 works out (in terms of your needs)
<ubi_> should i check "caonical partners" box in software sources?
<Crat_OS> ikonia: and your just being a douche which is why im telling you politely to stfu
<ubi_> should i check "caonical partners" box in software sources will then i be able to install .run graphics driver
<ikonia> ubi_: that has nothing to do with .run file
<ikonia> ubi_: .run files are files on your local file system, nothing to do with repos
<ubi_> why can't i run .run file
<ikonia> ubi_: what are you trying to install ?
<ubi_> it's my graphic driver
<ikonia> ubi_: ok what video card do you have ?
<ubi_> ati radeon hd 3200
<ubi_> for aptop
<ikonia> ubi_: ok, have you tried the ati drivers provided by the ubuntu hardware drivers tool ?
<ubi_> yes i did, both of them, but one shows error while installing, the other just dont work after installed, graphics is choppy
<hiexpo> hola
<ikonia> ubi_: ok, so have you looked at if your card is supported in Linux, and if so what driver "versions" you need ?
<ubi_> catalysts 11.11 i think, let me check
<hack_> hyy ubi
<ikonia> ubi_: worth checking, it's important not to put random "wrong" stuff on your sytem, especially when provided by binary files
<ubi_> AMD Catalyst™ 11.11 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<ikonia> ubi_: ok, so have you looked at what version is in the ubuntu repo ?
<ubi_> how can i do that
<ubi_> in software sorces?
<ikonia> ubi_: look in the package manager what version is available
<ubi_> aha ok
<ikonia> ubi_: no point putting something else on the system until you know what your dealing with
<ubi_> where is package manager :)
<ikonia> ubi_: software center
<ubi_> ok...
<hack_> hyy ubi
<ubi_> hi
<mnk0> if my box has a kernel panic
<mnk0> where are the logs?
<ikonia> on screen
<mnk0> is there anychance it writes to syslog
<ikonia> no
<mnk0> shitz
<mnk0> trying to do investigation on root cause
<ikonia> no need for that
<mnk0> well would be nice
<mnk0> to know
<ubi_> i have ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphic driver in "additional drivers" but it wont work when i activate it
<ikonia> if you have to swear, don't use the channel,
<ikonia> ubi_: ranting about it won't change anything - getting the information I suggested, will
<ubi_> im trying to find it! :)
<TA5K> Hi, the standard Backup tool does it incremental backups? Or how does ist store data? If the backup medium is low on space what happens?
<kbotnen> hi, Im trying to use pklocalauthority to let users authenticate themself for the software center. but do the org.debian.apt.policy override the pklocal?
<ubi_> i searched all software center top to down and i cant find anything named package manager :3
<ikonia> ubi_: software center IS the package manager
<ubi_> oh lol let me check version
<ubi_> yay i find it software-center 5.0.4
<ikonia> ubi_: not the software center version !!! the ati driver version
<ubi_> oh let me check
<ikonia> use some common sense, why do we care about the package manager version
<ikonia> ubi_: I asked you to check the ati modules versions, to confirm what version ubuntu wanted to install, why do you care about the software center version
<ikonia> think about what you are doing
<ubi_> idk, im new to ubuntu, i dont understand yet how things work
<hroi> hi,
<ubi_> looks like there is no ati drivers in software center
<ikonia> ubi_: there will be,
<ikonia> ubi_: that's why you see them in the hardware drivers tool
<ubi_> yes
<ubuxubu> does anyone know how to install the online game 2nd life in ubuntu
<ubi_> i found in software center ati binary Xorg drver fglrx 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1 is that it
<velko> ubuxubu, i did this a couple of year ago. iirc you just download the archive from their web site, decompress it and run the supplied binary from it. nothing to do at all
<ikonia> ubi_: interesting, I can't see how that version number releates
<juanchi> hii, im trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a PowerBook G4 powerpc! the live cd doesnt detect my hard drive at all, the syslogs complains about "module i82365 not found", btw the HD is a Hitachi ATA/IDE... other livecd's detects the HD just fine.. I guess im missing some module
<ubi_> my additional drivers shows me no number, just ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<ikonia> ubi_: The version number should be in the package manager, but it doesn't seem to relate to the version numbers from ati (that I can see)
<ubiguy> how do i install i386 libs for amd64 ver of lubuntu?
 * Hybridsix Client Disconnected - Bounced Out
 * ubiguy Client Disconnected - AIDS
<Myrtti> !away > Hybridsix
<ubottu> Hybridsix, please see my private message
<ubi_> right now i have graphic driver:unknows, expirience:standard
<ubi_> but when i tried ubuntu from usb stick, before installing it, it worked fine
<ubiguy> -----> how do i install i386 libs for amd64 ver of lubuntu? <-----
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a broken link checker for websites behind CAS?
<janus_> server irc.pirc.pl
<ikonia> ubi_: boot from the livecd, look in the xorg log and see what xorg driver it's using
<ubi_> ok bb...
<ubi_> be back
<pengw> hi thre
<pengw> hi there
<pengw> is there an alternative for unetbootin?
<MadsRC> Ubuntu's build in programme
<MadsRC> ehm...
<MadsRC> Startup Disk Creator i think it is
<pengw> i  want to install backtrack 5 from usb
<pengw> or actually install backtrack into it.
<ikonia> pengw: ok, the guys in #backtrack-linux can help with that
<pengw> thx madsrc i know that one but i think it just for ubuntu
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has alrernatives
<pengw> thx
<ubiguy> guys
<crooks306> is there a way to turn of channel events in xchat?
<DJones> crooks306: Right click on the channel name, there's an option to hide joins, parts etc
<dr_willis> i think so. but you nay need to dig into uts settings and events
<pangolin> crooks306: right click on the channel name
<crooks306> thanks DJones
<dr_willis> joins and parts aer easy.
<crooks306> expected a global
<dr_willis> i was thinking modes and ither specials
<dr_willis> there is some global settings. but you use the commands to set a lot if them. nit the gui
<pangolin> crooks306: /set irc_conf_mode on and then /gui apply
<pangolin> crooks306: https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_set_variables if you want to look into it deeper
<juanchi> doesn anybody knows of any existing ubuntu oneiric repositories for PowerPc? ports.ubuntu.com seems to be the only one and Its down right now
<crooks306> I would strongly suggest debian if you're playing on a ppc
<crooks306> That's far from the target audience for Ubuntu I reckon
<eagle-eyes-UK> need some advice on adobe reader in Unbuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> i gave up on ppc. sold my old mac.
<velko> juanchi, packages.ubuntu.com. but it does not show anything about i82365
<ubuxubu> velko i wish i knew wut u meant
<ubuxubu> how do i decompress it
<crooks306> I still have a couple old macs.  last year around this time our local LUG spent a day and most of a night trying to see how many weird old machines we could get to boot
<crooks306> the old power macs were surprisingly easy
<velko> ubuxubu, right click on the file you have downloaded and select "extract all"
<ubuxubu> ok then it will unfold for me
<ubuxubu> does 2nd life run good in ubuntu
<velko> ubuxubu, change into the directory which is created by this process and click on the secondlife file. if it asks to display or to run it, then choose to run it
<velko> ubuxubu, i don't know. i don't use ubuntu
<velko> ubuxubu, neither second life
<ubuxubu> wut do u  use
<velko> ubuxubu, debian proper
<ubuxubu> hmmm
<ubuxubu> i cant imagine why
<velko> ubuxubu, this is really offtopic
<ubuxubu> ty
<Silver`> i don't think he ment it as a compliment :)
<ubuxubu> ty 2 silver for clarifying
<a7x> how do i get wpa2 work on oneiric and broadcom chipset? (mbp 7.1)
<ubuxubu> seems like it works automatically when u run buntu inside of windows
<crooks306> try installing wpasupplicant
<crooks306> not sure if that package is still current
<crooks306> a7x, ^
<a7x> ok crooks306
<newhaskeller> does anyone have experience installing ubuntu on mac
<newhaskeller> without bootcamp or diskutility?
<damo22> newhaskeller, yes
<damo22> newhaskeller, but i dont recommend it
<newhaskeller> damo22: i have no other option
<damo22> newhaskeller, you need a kernel that supports EFI and the /boot/efi/bootx64.efi grub bootloader
<newhaskeller> its an old mac
<damo22> newhaskeller, how old?
<newhaskeller> 2008, leopard
<damo22> newhaskeller, is it intel i386 or x86_64?
<newhaskeller> damo22, 1386
<newhaskeller> damo22, *i386
<damo22> newhaskeller, in that case it might be tricky and you will need to build your own version of grub
<damo22> newhaskeller, i havent actually tried it on your hardware but i have an idea how to make it work
<newhaskeller> damo22, do you know of any guides or tutorials to do this?
<a7x> wpasupplicant it's alredy uptodate crooks306, should i install it from sources? :\
<damo22> newhaskeller, do you have a spare hour to play with it now?
<damo22> newhaskeller, what kind of mac ? imac? mb?
<a7x> <newhaskeller> does anyone have experience installing ubuntu on mac
<a7x> i did it yesterday
<damo22> a7x he has a very old one that doesnt support x86:64
<a7x> oh
<harsh343> I got this message when i try sudo command what i can do
<newhaskeller> macbook
<newhaskeller> the worst purchase I ever made, after alienware
<newhaskeller> a7x, Optical drive slot loader is screwed. Disk utility won't partition. What do I do?
<newhaskeller> Can't even use install disk to partition it
<harsh343> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
<harsh343> help ,e
<harsh343> me*
<harsh343> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
<damo22> newhaskeller, i can make you a usb installer
<a7x> harsh343 chmod it to 0440 then
<harsh343> a7x, so what i can do
<harsh343> ?
<newhaskeller> damo22, that'll be really great
<damo22> newhaskeller, pm?
<a7x> harsh343, quick answer: "man chmod" and read how to set the mode
<newhaskeller> damo22, im new to irc.. how do I pm
<newhaskeller> (sorry for my ignorance)
<crooks306> can you get into the bios on a macbook?
<damo22> macbook doesnt have a bios
<a7x> no crooks306 we run "EFI"
<crooks306> is there something bios-like?
<newhaskeller> it has some EFI system thing
<damo22> yes called EFI
<crooks306> similar to what my new mobo has?
<harendra> does ubuntu  or intel anyone provides intel gma 3100 graphics driver for ubuntu
<a7x> harsh343, slow answer: sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers  <- but do it only if you're sure it should be 0440 :)
<MagePsycho> how to tar the file under a folder by excluding some folder?
<a7x> crooks306 i think so, EFI it's starting to spread on PCs too
<st0ner> hey guys, lately when i try to use apt-get install, it doesnt download the package, just hangs and keeps trying, like this: http://pastebin.com/7Pp9TTqw
<MonkeyDust> MagePsycho  http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/tar.1.php
<st0ner> anyone know what might cause this?
<peteyg> I'm ssh'ing into my school's Natty box and lynx is complaining that the /tmp/ dir is full, I tried using $quota -uv <username> but nothing is outputted (no errors, nothing). Am I using the wrong command to look at my disk quota?
<a7x> looks like you have connection problems st0ner
<st0ner> a7x, the server is online, im connected to it from my office
<harsh343> a7x, this is my output http://pastebin.com/8ACbxSWw
<a7x> try to ping it a little bit, then retry
<sacarlson> st0ner: other than first spelling error I think it worked
<st0ner> im thinking my ipv6 HE tunnel might be messing up but i dont know exactly
<a7x> harsh343, well try "sudo su"
<st0ner> sacarlson, yes, it works till it tries to fetch the files, then it just keeps trying over and over
<st0ner> a7x, i can ping it fine
<harsh343> a7x, again the same sudo su
<a7x> st0ner, try again then
<harsh343> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
<MagePsycho> tar -zcvf file.tar.gz folder/* but want to exclude some folder
<sacarlson> st0ner: well try another repository other than china then,  maybe japan next time
<MagePsycho> howz that possible
<a7x> harsh343, check the sudoers file
<crooks306> peteyg, what does df /tmp say?
<MonkeyDust> MagePsycho  try --exclude
<st0ner> sacarlson, lol thats Switzerland dude
<harsh343> a7x, where ?
<st0ner> sacarlson, does it make any difference if the server is using ipv6 or ipv4 only?
<a7x> sacarlson, chn = china... ch = suiss :P
<peteyg> crooks306: used 100%. yikes!
<a7x> harsh343 gedit /etc/sudoers
<sacarlson> a7x: st0ner: then try china next time instead of suiss
<crooks306> peteyg, that partition is probably full.
<peteyg> crooks306: I'm guessing /tmp is a globally shared folder? Wonder if I can go in there and delete some stuff...
<st0ner> a7x, is sacarlson trying to be funny and failing?
<harsh343> a7x, output is http://pastebin.com/kx8akqrD
<sacarlson> st0ner: there are more than one repository just try any other
<a7x> st0ner no idea dude :P
<crooks306> peteyg, /tmp is probably on the same partition as / or worse yet everything is in one partition
<a7x> harsh343, the fix it's a little bit difficult, you messed up sudoers
<st0ner> sacarlson, alright, but can you tell if the fact im using ipv6 messes up with the repo?
<crooks306> peteyg, if you have appropriate permissions you can safely clear our /tmp
<crooks306> out*
<harsh343> a7x, so what i can do ?
<peteyg> crooks306: Oh god, the whole disk is full!
<harsh343> can i copy this file from other system and paste it
<a7x> harsh343, first, next time remember to use visudo to modify /etc/sudoers
<eon_> Hello , when converting from rpm to deb with alien , I see this message ( 	debian/rules binary 2>&1 ) .. Is it a problem ?
<sacarlson> st0ner: I don't think so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<xiao> hi gay's
<harsh343> a7x, ok
<xiao> i hav problem
<a7x> harsh343, no you can't because you're not root it's a bad situation
<xiao> computer not found my phone
<crooks306> peteyg, is there separate partitions for /home?
<xiao> :x
<peteyg> crooks306: Any command to tell me what files I have permissions to modify once I'm in a directory?
<harsh343> a7x, then ?
<st0ner> sacarlson, thanks
<peteyg> crooks306: Nope. df $HOME and it's 100%'d
<MagePsycho> MonkeyDust: tar -zcvf file.tar.gz public_html/* | --exclude public_html/var
<xiao> please
<xiao> help
<MagePsycho> MonekyDust:can you help with problem exclude command
<crooks306> peteyg, can you sudo?
<a7x> harsh343: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9780579&postcount=5
<peteyg> crooks306: Nope. Tried it once and the school's sys admin barked at me, lol!
<xiao> anyone
<aithox> help! i can run *.swf file via terminal like this.. " flahplayer myflash_file.swf" but how can i make default application for flash file ???
<damian0815> hey alls.. initramfs-tools/scripts question. i'm calling modprobe in my init-bottom script and it's causing the script to silently fail (i'm not checking the return code, it's just aborting). the module i'm trying to load is builtin but i can't guarantee this. is there any way to test this fast?
<peteyg> xiao: Your problem is very ambiguous... What phone, and what do you mean "not found"?
<harsh343> a7x, It will takes long time
<a7x> well yes, it's an important file you need to learn how to handle it :)
<xiao> I hav Sony Ericsson W595, not found = does not show his.
<crooks306> peteyg, you're likely fucked.  the system admin didn't set up the box properly
<harsh343> any other command because i have no live cd
<peteyg> crooks306: Lol. Fuck.
<crooks306> peteyg, you can try to cd into /tmp and rm files but you likely won't have proper permissions
<a7x> harsh343, oh actually there is a way but it's even more difficult :\
<peteyg> crooks306: If I go into /tmp and then tried rm -rf /. would it at least delete the files my applications created? Wouldn't I have perms to those? (linux n00b here :P)
<harsh343> a7x, what happen if i restart my system ?
<a7x> nothing, :)
<xiao> peteyg, you understand me?
<harsh343> a7x, nothing means ?
<Myrtti> !language | crooks306
<ubottu> crooks306: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<harsh343> I am not able to access ubuntu
<harsh343> ?
<mi3> Hi!
<a7x> harsh343, no, you will be.
<a7x> but it won't fix the problem
<harsh343> a7x, ok means i am not able to use sudo
<harsh343> right ?
<crooks306> Myrtti, wasn't me that swore.  was directed at me.  careful with that...
<a7x> harsh343, anyway you need to boot into single user mode
<xiao> I do not know English very well.
<a7x> it's the only other way that comes in my mind
<harsh343> a7x, means ?
<peteyg> crooks306: Yeah, I get you so far. Just curious if there was anyway to delete files in /tmp that I created (thereby assuming that I would have perms to delete as well)
<engammalsko> I can only run ccsm as root.
<Myrtti> crooks306: have another look...
<harsh343> a7x, please give me some short steps
<engammalsko> When I type "ccsm" it won't run.
<mi3> Can someone tell me what is a data card? Also, How can I connect it to the internet by inserting my sim?
<sacarlson> harsh343: sound to me like you would have to reboot into single user (recovery) mode and change that /etc/suders file there,  how and why did it get changed in the first place?
<crooks306> Myrtti, oh you're right..  my bad.. didn't even realize it
<engammalsko> But I can run ccsm without root user if I'm running Unity.
<a7x> a7x, i need a few minutes to find it
<a7x> ops, harsh343*
<mi3> haha
<sacarlson> harsh343: and it sound like its way outside your pay grade
<st0ner> sacarlson, i changed them all to he UK repos, ran apt-get update and still the same, it hangs in "Get:1 ".. keeps trying for a while then it failes and try's to "Get:2 "
<cancer> Hi
<mi3> Hi
<harsh343> sacarlson, means
<harsh343> ?
<sacarlson> st0ner: you sure you have port 80 network access?
<cancer> I have installed Kubuntu, and now to want to installed Audio and Video Drivers. No sound & no Display Drivers. Help
<xiao> albo ktos z polski mi pomoze
<xiao> :D
<crooks306> find / -user peteyg -type f -exec rm -f {} \
<crooks306> err no
<crooks306> don't do that..
<peteyg> crooks306: haha, ok...
<crooks306> find /tmp/ -user peteyg -type f -exec rm -f {} \
<st0ner> sacarlson, tbh i don tknow what that means exactly, but apache is running on that server fine without any issues, apache is using port 80
<peteyg> crooks306: okay, I'll give that a go, thanks!
<a7x> harsh343, i didn't try this way actually but if it doesn't work just come back here: reboot, then hold the "left shift" while booting grub
<a7x> select "drop to root shell"
<a7x> harsh343, and finally do "chmod 440 /mnt/drive/etc/sudoers"
<a7x> reboot and check if works... if anything is different from what i said just come back here. I never tried single user mode on grub2
<satyanash> What is the name of the gnome-user creation tool ?
<satyanash> manager
<satyanash> I want to launch it from the command line..
<peteyg> crooks306: It said "find: missing args to '-exec'"
<harsh343> a7x, ok i am going to restart my system
<cancer> I have installed Kubuntu, and now to want to installed Audio and Video Drivers. No sound & no Display Drivers. Please Help
<sacarlson> drag0nz: yes ok so it has out port 80 but does it have input?  can you use wget http://someknowaddressfile.html from that system
<cancer> How to install Audio & Video Driers?
<Myrtti> !pl | xiao
<ubottu> xiao: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<drag0nz> sacarlson, ah yes, i use wget all the time and i just tested again right this minute after reading your message and it wored as well
<aithox> help! i can run *.swf file via terminal like this.. " flahplayer myflash_file.swf" but how can i make default application for flash file ???
<drag0nz> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/1vjvjqmx
<sacarlson> drag0nz: ok and are you using port 80 in your repository or ftp?
<crooks306> peteyg, missing a semicolon when i copy pasta.  add one to the end
<peteyg> crooks306: Ah, okay.
<drag0nz> sacarlson, hmm i didnt edit/add any ports to my repo's ...
<drag0nz> sacarlson, it doesnt talk about any ports here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<cancer> any help?
<MagePsycho> can anyone help me..  i want to tar the public_html folder but wants to exclude var/ folder
<sacarlson> drag0nz: from this line you already gave Get:1 http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  you already use port 80, but I did notice that is seems to get the same file two times
<sacarlson> drag0nz: is this some kind of upgrade or something that has corrupted your repository with two repo at the same time?
<MagePsycho> tar -zcvf public_html.tar.gz public_html/* --exclude "public_html/var"  --> didn't work for me
<sacarlson> drag0nz: the http://  signifies port 80
<peteyg> crooks306: crooks306: okay, still the same error even with a semicolon :/.
<cancer> drag0nz: How to install Audio & Video Driers?
<pengw> i want  my bluefish be able to deal with html new tags such as <header></header>
<crooks306> find /tmp/ -user yourusername -type f -exec rm -f {} \;
<pengw> who know how to do that
<crooks306> peteyg, ^^
<MonkeyDust> MagePsycho  your line should be similar to this --> tar -cf all.tar --exclude test *
<pengw> even bluefish 2.21 is not able to do that @_@ or any one got better alternative? THX
<peteyg> crooks306: Thanks. So what does \; do at the end? \ is to start a new line, isn't it?
<GhostWolf> hi all, does anyone know if there any sites that i can test to see if my webcam works while on ubuntu? i know before i upgraded to 11.10, in 11.04 i couldn't get my webcam to broadcast when in a chat site called tinychat.com.
<drag0nz> sacarlson, no its not an upgrade, but yeah, it does have http:// infornt of each one of them
<MagePsycho> MonkeyDust:  tar -zcvf public_html.tar.gz --exclude "public_html/var" public_html/*
<MagePsycho> MonekyDust:is that fine?
<sacarlson> drag0nz: maybe pastebin the repository list for us to take a look at
<rexor> GhostWolf, In skype in settings menu is place when u can that your webcam is working
<crooks306> peteyg, should be.  like i said.. copy pasted.. worked as it should for me
<GhostWolf> and also im in tinychat right now and it seems im having an issue with the adobe flash setting, it won't let me select allow. and plus i can't hit close button, is there a way to automatically do this without going to the site itself?
<peteyg> crooks306: Yay! That got rid of a whopping 12KB... I need to go headbutt that sys admin. Thanks for your help though! Slowly getting my way around linux and the terminal :)
<GhostWolf> rexor, im not talking about skype. im talking about websites that allows you to chat via webcam not programs like skype
<cancer> MonkeyDust: I have installed Kubuntu, and now to want to installed Audio and Video Drivers. No sound & no Display Drivers. Please Help
<peteyg> GhostWolf: AFAIK, you can't set those settings elsewhere... Flash is lame like that :/
<crooks306> peteyg, I'm guessing a bunch of you share this system and filled the drive.  since the whole sytem is in one partition user's home directories killed any free space for the rest of the system
<saju_m> i have to test block device copy using command,  dd if=/dev/null bs=4096k | tar -czSf - , what are the ways to create a dummy block device ?
<MonkeyDust> cancer  i'm not familiar with kubuntu or installing audio/video drivers, everything out of the box here
<GhostWolf> peteyg, ok, but what does it means if it automatically has deny on the setting but i can't select allow or even hit the close button with my mouse?
<harsh343> again the same problem
<dr_willis> gho
<harsh343> a7x,
<cancer> MonkeyDust: where to consult?
<peteyg> GhostWolf: Flash bugged out? Wouldn't be the first time (or the last...)
<bazhang> cancer, what does jockey-kde show
<MonkeyDust> cancer  here, maybe someone else knows
<bazhang> cancer, also, what card is this
<GhostWolf> peteyg, ok, is there a way to fix it?
<dr_willis> GhostWolf:  seen that befor as a common flash issue. maybe some fixs at askubuntu.com or the forums
<cancer> bazhang: it's new and untouched. Nvidia & and there also no sound
<bazhang> cancer, what model of nvidia
<peteyg> GhostWolf: what browser are you using?
<dr_willis> cancer:  using hdmi audio or normal cables
<drag0nz> sacarlson, alright, give me a minute
<cancer> bazhang: Nvidia quadro
<GhostWolf> dr_willis, ok i just want to double check to see if with the upgrade if i can use my webcam on the site such as tinychat.com. i know it works with skype after i had to install some files before upgrading
<GhostWolf> peteyg, im using firefox
<bazhang> cancer, please pastebin the output of lspci
<bazhang> cancer, paste.ubuntu.com
<peteyg> GhostWolf: If you're using Chrome, try something else. Else, try Chrome (reason I say this is because Chrome has it's own built-in Flash plugin separate from your sys-wide one)
<crooks306> GhostWolf, does your webcam work in cheese?
<peteyg> GhostWolf: So yeah, in that case try Chrome.
<GhostWolf> crooks306, yes but i know theres some issues with certain sites cause my webcam is old
<sacarlson> harsh343: I think you need to read this http://superuser.com/questions/306182/chmod-sudoers-without-using-sudo
<GhostWolf> peteyg, ok let me check that
<aithox> help! i can run *.swf file via terminal like this.. " flahplayer myflash_file.swf" but how can i make default application for flash file ???
<GhostWolf> crooks306, even when i had issues with not getting it to work with skype, i was still able to have it work with cheese
<drag0nz> sacarlson, here it is http://pastebin.com/TfDfx42F
<sacarlson> drag0nz: ok reading
<drag0nz> thanks for the help dude
<harsh343> sacarlson, right now i am using password admin thenafter i try chmod 440 /etc/sudoers it works
<harsh343> now
<cancer> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/864930/
<GhostWolf> peteyg, same issue in chrome with the flash setting.
<peteyg> GhostWolf: Ugh... lame :(. Maybe a webcam issue like others have said?
<GhostWolf> peteyg, might be, i was able to use tab and move around with it, and theres a webcam icon and it shows when that tab is selected that it doesn't see any webcam connected
<crooks306> GhostWolf, that's strange.  I would think it would just be treated as a regular device regardless of what it is.  Also... webcams are really cheap these days >.>
<a7x> harsh343, the did you do it?
<a7x> then*
<cancer> bazhang: ?
<GhostWolf> crooks306, yes i know. but its linux/ubuntu. not everything is simplified these days as i find it. its not like windows when you can get the drivers if it needs to be upgraded or what not
<harsh343> a7x, yes i am using password after su
<takpar> :/
<megasoft78> I have an issue with Ubuntu 11.10 using gcc 4.6 because when I try to use it to build my application and run the same application on Ubuntu 10.04 I get : version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found
<harsh343> admin
<freewayzify> @bazhang pls help in libreoffice base
<bazhang> cancer, patience please
<harsh343> and after that i change the chmod
<megasoft78> how can I compile on Ubuntu 11.10 using older version of glibc?
<harsh343> it works fine now
<cancer> bazhang: okei :)
<harsh343> a7x, well thanks alots for the time
<delinquentme> how to clear what I've got in the terminal without executing it?
<a7x> harsh343 then you have access directly to root?
<a7x> without sudo?
<dr_willis> delinquentme: the history or the screen
<sacarlson> drag0nz: ok I'm also running 10.04 and I have swaped your list into my system and am now apt-get update
<harsh343> a7x, I don't no more about ubuntu but right now i am able to use sudo command
<GhostWolf> peteyg also do you know if there isa  site i can look at to see what webcams work well with ubuntu?
<harsh343> like sudo nautilus
<harsh343> any command
<bazhang> !webcam | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<a7x> fine harsh343 :)
<GhostWolf> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> cancer, what does jockey-kde offer for a driver for that card
<sacarlson> drag0nz: uk seem very slow here for me in thailand so it might take some time
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu10.1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 136 kB
<harsh343> a7x, :)thanks
<megasoft78> anyone have any suggestions?
<bazhang> megasoft78, why would you need that
<a7x> you're welcome
<megasoft78> bazhang: I want to create a cross distro build
<cancer> bazhang: after kubuntu installed i never get any option to update drivers?
<bazhang> megasoft78, of what
<megasoft78> of a project
<megasoft78> yafaray
<bazhang> cancer, did you install jockey-kde yes/no
<drag0nz> sacarlson, yeah, so everything is correct? so you think the ipv6 tunnel im using is screwing things up?
<cancer> bazhang: no
<harsh343> a7x, actually my actual password is not take after su, but when i try password admin it taken
<bazhang> cancer, please do so
<netharya> hi everyone
<alumne> 6
<alumne> 65
<alumne> +
<alumne> 9589+
<alumne> +
<FloodBot1> alumne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> drag0nz: oh wow big problem dude this line deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ lenny main contrib non-free  you can't mix debian with ubuntu
<bazhang> alumne, stop that
<cancer> bazhang: but i clicked additional drivers and it displayed nvidia drivers versions. that' all. i havn't installed any yet. Please tell how install jockey-kde
<a7x> harsh343, you are gonna fix it when you'll understand ubuntu better
<sacarlson> drag0nz: and get this error probly because of it W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org lenny Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA
<bazhang> cancer, and what additional driver did it suggest
<harsh343> a7x, ok
<sacarlson> drag0nz: why is that line there?
<bazhang> drag0nz, are you running debian?
<delinquentme> dr_willis, i mean if ive typed a command in that I dont want to run ... and instead of holding down the backspace .. id like a shortcut
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  clear current line. you mean
<cancer> bazhang: post release ver 173 & 96 / ver173 recommended / ver 96
<masclic> he
<dr_willis> theres some bash key combo to do that. i dont remember clear line..
<delinquentme> dr_willis, yeah!
<dr_willis> id say check some bash guides ir cheatsheets to print out
<nothingspecial> Ctrl-U I think
<dr_willis> all sorrs of command line editing shortcuts
<nothingspecial> delinquentme, ^^
<geirha> Ctrl+k Ctrl+u
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-shortcuts-for-bash-command-shell-for-ubuntu-debian-suse-redhat-linux-etc/
<dr_willis> theres even a vi or emacs mode i recall
<drag0nz> sacarlson, bazhang, no, im not running debian, should i remove that line as is?
<alfa_centaury> hi
<sacarlson> drag0nz: at this point I'm not sure if you have already mixed debian with ubuntu if so I think you system is probly trashed
<cancer_> bazhang: sorry kubuntu hanged, so i restarted my pc.
<sacarlson> drag0nz: if for some reason that line was just added and nothing was installed then you might be lucky
<sacarlson> drag0nz: yes you could try remove that line as I have already on your list to see what it does
<cancer_> bazhang: what now, i have mentioned additional drivers details. (kubuntu: wubi / Host: windows)
<delinquentme> ctrl+U LOVe
<chown_> is there a way to vnc into a amc from ubuntu?
<sacarlson> drag0nz: just so hapens my libssl-dev needed upgrade also and with that one line removed it is installing fine
<MimosakaRyou> i cant find my usb drive mount point , i've checked fstab , mnt , but to no avail
<sacarlson> drag0nz: so what's the plan or results?
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: it should default to mount at /media
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: sudo mount should display all mounted devices
<MimosakaRyou> yeah i know , err how should i explain this
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: sudo lsusb should list the device if seen on the usb port
<sacarlson> MimosakaRyou: you can try disk utility and see if it's formated , if it's not it won't automount
<MimosakaRyou> thanks sacarlson
<samba35> has any one tryed ubuntu on/for mobile
<gnaddel> Hi there, I have run into a little network problem with my htpc. For some reason I cannot reach it over it's hostname anymore (ssh, webserver etc.). Connecting to it's IP still works though and it seems to me that the hostname is still set correctly in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<sacarlson> samba35: it works on my small eeepc but I think it's too big and bloated to be used on something like a phone like adroid
<samba35> what kind of hardware you have i am planning to buy a new phone for ubuntu  (just planning -then review )
<samba35> eeepc ?
<sacarlson> gnaddel: the ip addresses at /etc/hosts  are only used on the client side is that were you have them set?
<sacarlson> samba35: eeepc is just a small notebook computer
<popey> samba35: We don't have a product available for phone yet
<popey> samba35: so I wouldn't base your phone buying decision on it
<samba35> ok
<sacarlson> samba35: but android is linux and much like debian/ubuntu
<gnaddel> sacarlson: My /etc/hosts reads: 127.0.0.1	localhost
<gnaddel> 127.0.1.1	noname.dummy.net	Zotac-box
<metaphysicist> Does anyone know if the Camarabuntu project is still alive?
<metaphysicist> ./msg nickserv identify !@#tesl4G
<samba35> is it coming with version 12 .04 ?
<metaphysicist> Fuck me.
<sacarlson> gnaddel: is that what you want it to be?
<gnaddel> sacarlson: Zotac-box is supposed to be the hostname. It worked until today
<yun> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<gnaddel> sacarlson: I'm not certain what the noname.dummy.net is supposed to do there though.
<daniel__> i have instaled ubuntu 11.10 x64 and my unity is very slow and always crash anyone knows what is happening to it?
<sacarlson> gnaddel: then you can add that zotac-box into the /etc/hosts file of the CLIENT side to make it resolve
<samba35> metaphysicist, change your passwd ASAP
<daniel__> itas a core i7 with 8gb ran and 1tb hd
<woozly> Gnome freezed
<woozly> how to kill it?
<woozly> Unity I mean
<sacarlson> gnaddel: there are many ways to get it to resolve with dns for example, not sure how it was resolved before
<drchav> i ahve the same problem unity always freeze
<hobbelt> sacarlson do you also happen to have experience with apache and httpd.conf directory settings?
<sacarlson> hobbelt: yes some
<gnaddel> sacarlson: Basically it's just supposed to make it possible to reach the box with the hostname instead of it's current IP over LAN.
<sacarlson> hobbelt: even if I don't other here might so just ask
<hobbelt> sacarlson i keep getting a "multiple directory not supported" error on thisone: http://pastebin.com/cv2CHH6P it looks good to me :s
<sacarlson> gnaddel: do you want all systems to resolve with that name?  if so you would need to setup something like bind9 and edit configs to point to it
<saju_m> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive, http://dpaste.com/710414/
<sacarlson> gnaddel: by all systems I mean all clients on that lan
<gnaddel> sacarlson: I want all clients in the lan to be able to connect to the services on the ubuntu server via the hostname
<sacarlson> gnaddel: ok then I suggest bind9
<ronsonol> Installed 12.04 beta 1 AMD64 (xubuntu).  Seems entirely ready for primetime so far.
<gnaddel> sacarlson: Ok thanks I'll look into it
<drag0nz> sacarlson, ssorry for the delay dude.. i removed that line, i must have added it few months ago when i was installing a new program, it was manually added not automatic
<zxiest> Hello everybody :-)
<drag0nz> but i still have the same problem, it hangs trying to "get" the file at 0%
<drag0nz> then it just keeps on trying
<zxiest> I have ubuntu 11.10. I have two terminal windows open. When I minimize, they go in the panel. When I click on the button, it brings back one of them. Is there a way to be able to have all minimized windows appear in the panel instead of the program?
<sacarlson> hobbelt: i don't see anything wrong off the top of my head but I've never seen those 4 top lines before
<sacarlson> drag0nz: well it might still work depending on what you installed with debian attached,  it's a roll of the dice at this point what damage it may have caused
<hobbelt> sacarlson the top 4 lines are fine, if i restart apache (/init.d) i get an error on rule 14 which is the 2nd directory statement.  "multiple directory statements not supported"  <-- thats weird because it should support multiple right?
<a7x> anyway, i followed anything written here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Oneiric#Wireless_.28AirPort.29 but still i can't see the my wpa2 network in the list.
<a7x> i also installed wpa_supplicant from debian sid
<eon_> Hello ! I Ihave a problem after the instalation of Maya , I had "segmentation fault" when trying to run it .. any help ?
<a7x> (debian wheezy)
<sacarlson> hobbelt: I'm not sure I do have more than one directory in mine but I'm not totaly sure what file I was looking at
<hobbelt> httpd.conf
<sacarlson> hobbelt: oh ok I was compareing it to /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<hobbelt> oh wait..
<hobbelt> maybe phpmyadmin inserts them already
<drag0nz> sacarlson, so its not an networking(ipv6) issue?
<sacarlson> hobbelt: oh ya I only have a single directory in that file
<sacarlson> hobbelt: yes I would think it does
<hobbelt> sacarlson: if phpmyadmin inserts the same values as i do in httpd.conf -> thats an error
<Dark|Code> hey
<Dark|Code> *_*
<hobbelt> sacarlson it does, hmmm
<drag0nz> sacarlson, thing is, when i run apt-get update it works fine as well
<sacarlson> hobbelt: yes I would take you customized myphpadmin out of there and maybe put it into the other file
<sacarlson> drag0nz: yes it works fine for me I installed the file you tried to install with no problem with the small mod less that last line
<hobbelt> sacarlson yap it works :). now lets see if its only available on my IP
<sacarlson> drag0nz: if you start getting some total unpredictable stuf I would fully reinstall that system from scratch since no way to find all the files that debian put in
<drag0nz> crap.. thats not cool
<drag0nz> so far the only problem i have is what im here for
<sacarlson> hobbelt: in phpmyadmin you can add other ip to access
<sacarlson> hobbelt: but it defaults to only localhost access
<hobbelt> sacarlson yap, but i couldnt access phpmyadmin, so thats a problem then :P
<hobbelt> and sine its a VPS with server edition i dont have a GUI
<chadale> I am trying to install using wubi onto an HP Pavilion dv6 laptop (core i7) and it keeps trying to install the AMD64 platform package. is this wrong? I'd prefer not to let it eat up my bandwidth downloading the wrong thing
<sacarlson> hobbelt: well then you might have to ssh into the system and change it there
<hobbelt> i did, it works now :)
<germanyboy24> http://xeducation.info/2012/03/gorgeous-brunette-milf-teacher-punishes-her-student/
<sacarlson> hobbelt: ok done deal
<crizzy> :x
<kk23> which command use to simplication commands for example i would write halt and run /sbin/halt
<hobbelt> sacarlson problem was quiet simple: I defined a rule in httpd.conf which was partially present in apache.conf (phpmyadmin)  double entry = error
<sacarlson> and it's beer time for me so I'll leave you all to the experts,  good luck to all of you
<keyvin> chadale - if you want to run 64 bit ubuntu, the amd64 is what your looking for
<Andale> Hello I'm sorry for my English. I'm connect to a server linux with sftp protocol and I have modified symlink with gedit. When I have saved the file, gedit has replaced link as a real file.
<freez00> how can  I enable the console output for the boot/start of ubuntu ? I can only see a blinking cursor
<spitzi> Howdy. I'm using grub2 on Ubuntu 11.10. As you can see in http://paste.ubuntu.com/864220/ , grub knows I have a bootable WinXP in sdb1, but it doesn't feature it in the grub menu. How come, and how can I fix this ? Thanks.
<spitzi> BRB. Answers will be much appreciated.
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi, i just had a really bad crash on xubuntu, and now ethernet over usb devices that i connect seem to be detected on multiple ips..any ideas why?
<WhereIsMySpoon> it doesnt show up as muiltiple entries on ifconfig
<WhereIsMySpoon> but if i ping the different ips i get a response
<Andale> someone could help me?
<ikonia> Andale: you can't mofidy a symlink with gedit, only the target
<keyvin> ifconfgi -a
<Andale> @ikona how I could know if a file is a symlink or real file from open dialog of gedit?
<keyvin> whoops sorry wrong window
 * WhereIsMySpoon pokes at the channel a bit
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyone got any ideas?
<sattu94> it seems like a slow day today..
<ayhan> hey everyone
<ayhan> i have a problem with my laptop screen
<ayhan> anyone could help me please?
<NimeshNeema> ayhan: sure
<ayhan> :)
<ayhan> well
<WhereIsMySpoon> the suspense is killing me
<suman_> sdasas
<ayhan> i was using windows 7, and after reboot there was a black part on the left of my screen
<suman_> hello
<ayhan> and i couldnt see the lower part of the screen
<ayhan> so i had to change the resolution
<WhereIsMySpoon> i thought this was the ubuntu channel o.o
<ayhan> and when i used ubuntu
<NimeshNeema> ayhan: are you sure you are on right channel ?
<suman_> i dont know anything
<ayhan> it was the same here
<WhereIsMySpoon> maybe your graphics drivers crapped out
<WhereIsMySpoon> redownload them
<ayhan> from the windows right?
<WhereIsMySpoon> doesnt matter
<WhereIsMySpoon> whatever you want
<dr_willis> bottom half of a lcd display can go bad. or top half. ive seen it in the past
<NimeshNeema> ayhan: it could be h/w trouble !!!
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea but just after a reboot sounds like a software problem
<WhereIsMySpoon> rather than hw/
<WhereIsMySpoon> h/w*
<ayhan> well
<dr_willis> check your bios screens
<NimeshNeema> WhereIsMySpoon: oh
<ayhan> ok
<dr_willis> if they are half gone  - Broken pc
<Andale> @ikona Thanks good bye
<ayhan> OO
<ayhan> ok
<ayhan> but how to check those bios screens?
<WhereIsMySpoon> boot
<WhereIsMySpoon> go to bios
<ayhan> oh
<ayhan> ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<dr_willis> hit whatever key gora to bios at boot
<ayhan> ok
<ayhan> will try that
 * WhereIsMySpoon points back to his problem :(
<ayhan> thanks alot
<ayhan> first ill try to update my drives
<WhereIsMySpoon> is everyone asleep here? :L
<Sidewinder1> Zzz..
<Siegel-> hi! ive downloaded and installed adobe flash player as well as ubuntu extras package and i still cant play any videos on veehd.com or gorillavid. im supposdely missing some codec-c player plugin.
<Siegel-> it only gives me an .exe file to download
<brand> hi could someone help me in installing windows
<brand> in installing ubuntu
<brand> hi could someone help me in installing ubuntu dual boot
<ikonia> brand: what are you installing, windows or ubuntu
<OerHeks> Siegel-, grollavid & veehd play just fine, with flashplugin
<ikonia> brand: ok, install windows, then install ubuntu, it will set everything up for you
<Siegel-> OerHeks: then why isnt it working
<brand> yes i have win 7 64 bit on my laptop
<brand> how to install linux
<brand> i am new to computers
<Siegel-> OerHeks: nice nick btw
<ikonia> brand: now install ubuntu then
<ikonia> !install | brand
<ubottu> brand: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<deepsa> hi all
<brand> i dont want to use a cd/can i boot it from my external hard disk?
<OerHeks> Siegel-, i don't know what is wrong, works here perfectly. so it should be possible to play vid's
<deepsa> how can i disable dnsmasq on my system so it doesnt run at all , i am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS and i have got dnsmasq-base installed
<Siegel-> OerHeks: i guess i should check aain if its installed.
<brand> ???
<deepsa> removing dnsmasq-base removes libvirt-bin and other things which are required for the system currently so any alternative way?
<WhereIsMySpoon> brand there is a specific bit there that says "dont want to use a cd?"
<WhereIsMySpoon> read it?
<ikonia> brand: you will find it much easier to use a CD
<deepsa> i have to manually killall -9 dnsmasq everytime i reboot
<deepsa> thanks  in advance
<ikonia> brand: if you are "new" as you said, using a CD will be much much easier
<brand> ikonia: so does that mean i should always put my cd when working with linux
<WhereIsMySpoon> no brand
<ikonia> brand: no, it means you should use a CD as your install method
<WhereIsMySpoon> you just need to put the ubuntu iso on the cd
<WhereIsMySpoon> boot from cd
<WhereIsMySpoon> and it will install it onto your hdd
<brand> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> then you have ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> its very easy
 * sattu94 Has UBUNTU!
<brand> how  about the partition?
<WhereIsMySpoon> it sorts that out
<ikonia> brand: the installer will guide you through that
<brand> do we need to partition or something
<WhereIsMySpoon> brand
<WhereIsMySpoon> the installer
<brand> ikonia: i dont want to lose any data
<WhereIsMySpoon> will sort that out
<ikonia> brand: yes, the installer will guide you through that
<WhereIsMySpoon> you wont
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhereIsMySpoon> trust the ubuntu installer :)
<brand> ah ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> ethernet over usb devices that i connect seem to be detected on multiple ips..any ideas why? i rebooted and i still have the problem
<brand> wait let me reboot and ping you guys from another nick from another computer
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont see the different ips on ifconfig but i can ping different ips in the range and they all ping successfully
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: that sounds an interesting question, could you explain a little clearer ?
<mark__> brand have you created Windows disks yet?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i connect an ethernet over usb device
<WhereIsMySpoon> if i then do ifconfig
<ikonia> mark__: he doesn't need to, windows is installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see it as 169.254.255.2, the default
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: please pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" lets have a look
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can ping 169.254.255.1
<WhereIsMySpoon> and also a load of others
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok
<mark__> Yeah, but if he botches the mbr and needs to re-install Windows he's gonna want them.
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: 169.254.255.1 doesn't have to be you
<mark__> brand?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, 169.254.255.x is the setup for ethernet over usb devices for me
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: yeah, so are there any other devices on that network ?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: or just you ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> pastie.org/private/8vamo16qn76yuzxz3gyhq
<WhereIsMySpoon> just me
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://pastie.org/private/8vamo16qn76yuzxz3gyhq
<WhereIsMySpoon> and my ethernet over usb device
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: so if you ping 169.254.255.10 do you get a response ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> .9
<WhereIsMySpoon> not .10
<WhereIsMySpoon> its .1, .5, .9 etc
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats how ive got it set up
<WhereIsMySpoon> for if i connect multiple devices
<Siegel-> OerHeks: is it possible that i need to install JRE?
<WhereIsMySpoon> but this one device seems to be on like loads of these instead of just 1
<spitzi> Howdy. I'm using grub2 on Ubuntu 11.10. As you can see in http://paste.ubuntu.com/864220/ , grub knows I have a bootable WinXP in sdb1, but it doesn't feature it in the grub menu. How come, and how can I fix this ? Thanks.
<OerHeks> Siegel-, does youtube.com work ? ( no need for java for playing vid's )
<Siegel-> OerHeks: youtube works fine.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, it didnt do this before
<WhereIsMySpoon> this only happened after i just had this horrible crash
<Siegel-> OerHeks: i have adobe flash player installed. i dont see why veehd wont work. it says im missing the codec-c plugin
<ryan_> Hello. Is it possible to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from 11.04 directly with a CD (without upgrading first to 11.10)?
<Siegel-> theres a 12.04 version already/
<Siegel-> wha thappened to no child left behind
<auronandace> ryan-c: no
<Kartagis> isn't md5sum checking for MD5 of a file?
<auronandace> ryan_: no
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: what addresses can you ping
<ryan_> auronandace: I meant 10.04. I typed that incorrectly.
<chown_> what torrent client do you guys use?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, i just tried up to 101
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in 169.254.255.101
<WhereIsMySpoon> still pings up there
<WhereIsMySpoon> so i guess its just taken over my whole range
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, so ssh 169.254.255.101
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: if there is your machine, you should be able to login
<auronandace> ryan_: from lts to lts yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm
<bastidrazor> chown_: transmission
<WhereIsMySpoon> .101 doesnt seem to be the ethernet over usb device
<WhereIsMySpoon> it seems to be my computer
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<ryan_> auronandace: Thank you! Have a great day!!!
<deepsa> anyone?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: so can you login go .101 ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can login to .97
<ikonia> deepsa: anyone what ? saying anyone is pointless
<WhereIsMySpoon> but .101 is a different device
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok - so it stands to reason that you are not the only person on your network then
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: is .97 your device ?
<deepsa> ikonia: actually i posted my query above
<WhereIsMySpoon> .97 is my ethernet over usb device
<WhereIsMySpoon> .101 seems to be my own computer
<hroi> hi Im thinking of using the "start-stop-daemon" tool to run my process.
<ikonia> deepsa: yeah, so saying "anyone" isn't useful
<WhereIsMySpoon> er wait
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: 101, can't be be your computer, or you'd be able to login
<WhereIsMySpoon> what
<WhereIsMySpoon> .101 now seems to be the device
<hroi> I want the process to run as user, but i know normally this tool runs as root.
<hroi> Is it reasonable to run it as user?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea ok all of these ips are the device
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: can you paste the output of netstat -rn please.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can log into all of them and they all go to this same device which i have on my table which is the ethernet over usb device
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: also, just try "ifconfig usb0:1" for me as a test
<WhereIsMySpoon> added to the pastie
<deepsa> ikonia: understood
<deepsa> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> also added to the pasie
<WhereIsMySpoon> pastie
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://pastie.org/private/8vamo16qn76yuzxz3gyhq
<WhereIsMySpoon> just incase you lost it :)
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: interesting
<Glompkin> hello
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: there should be no reason why that device is responding to anything other than it's own address
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes i know :P
<Glompkin> i have problems installing ubuntu 11.10 on my packard bell ixtreme m5150
<xrfang_> how can I track what ubuntu is doing AFTER gdm login, just like the bootchart?   The time it spent before displaying full desktop (with icons) are very long... I am running 11.10
<spajderix> hi
<Glompkin> http://bit.ly/ygOwd9
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I can't picture a situation of how that device coulc be responding
<WhereIsMySpoon> 11.10 is stupid slow xrfang :(
<xrfang> well, then 12.04 shall be better??
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: look in your syslog, can you see anything unusual in there ?
<bastidrazor> xrfang: you could look in ~/.xsession-errors
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, you mean /etc/rsyslog.conf?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no, /var/log - your actual log file
<xrfang> bastidrazor, it has quite some messages, but I don
<WhereIsMySpoon> which file shoudl i look at
<xrfang> 't know what to look for
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: /var/log/syslog
<WhereIsMySpoon> unmanaged device found; state connected forced
<WhereIsMySpoon> then it says see some bug number
<eon_> is there any solution to fix "segmentation fault" when trying to run an app ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> connection auto usbs0 auto-activation faield (2) device not managed by networkmanager or unavailable
<WhereIsMySpoon> eon_ segmengation fault means null pointer exception
<Agent_X> I am try to add a OpenVPN using network manager. For some odd reason the apply is greyed out. I check network-manager policy setting and everything seems fine...anyone else seen this?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: nothing to suggest why it's doing what it's doing though
<WhereIsMySpoon> so if its your app, then debug it
<WhereIsMySpoon> if it isnt, raise a bug
<WhereIsMySpoon> you want the whole file ikonia?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: nah, I trust you'd spot anything obvious
<WhereIsMySpoon> unable to read parmanent mac address?
<WhereIsMySpoon> *permanent
<Glompkin> Why can't my Ubuntu installer find any partitions?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: that's "interesting" but still doesn't explain that
<WhereIsMySpoon> the syslog is huge
<Chris___> Is there some way I can find out why I keep getting forcibly disconnected from my wifi? It only happens with this laptop when I'm booted in ubuntu; but I don't get issues with this laptop/ubuntu on any other network..
<WhereIsMySpoon> but ive gone back about an hour and dont see anything massive going on
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I can't think of how this could be happening
<AndroUser2> Ive just installed 1110 and it just boots to a grub prompt.  /boot/grub/grub.cfg is missing and so is /initrd.img however /vmlinuz is present. Any ideas please?
<Siegel-> OerHeks: it says i need the codec-c plugin. how can i get it/
<OerHeks> Siegel-, i don't know, it should be working.
<Siegel-> dunno
<sipior> eon_: depending on your skill level and/or patience, you can try running the program under ltrace, and see what errors crop up immediately before the segfault occurs: "ltrace -S <app>"
<sipior> eon_: sometimes there's an easy fix; usually not.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, there anywhere/one else that could help me further do you know?
<eon_> sipior: when running ltrace it says that : ltrace: Can't open ELF file ..
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: it maybe worth (and this is a little bit of a long shot) looking onthe switch this device is plugged into, see if you can get something from that
<sipior> eon_: what was the exact command?
<WhereIsMySpoon> what do you mean, the switch, ikonia
<eon_> sipior:  /usr/bin/maya
<engammalsko> I can't run CCSM on gnome classic on Ubuntu 11.10. Can anyone help me?
<WhereIsMySpoon> its plugged into a usb port
<sipior> eon_: the full command, please.
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon your device must be plugged into a switch/hub/router "something"
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<WhereIsMySpoon> its plugged into my computer via usb
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: hang on, is this not a usb network card, have I missunderstood
<WhereIsMySpoon> its just a device
<crazydip> how do i find out the current font used in the terminal?
<WhereIsMySpoon> it isnt a network card
<AndroUser2> Ive just installed ubuntu 1110 and it just boots to a grub prompt.  /boot/grub/grub.cfg is missing and so is /initrd.img however /vmlinuz is present. Any ideas please?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I'm sorry, I totally missunderstood
<WhereIsMySpoon> np ^^
<eon_> sipior: I tried "ltrace -S maya" and the error is "ltrace: Can't open ELF file "/usr/local/bin/maya" "
<ikonia> AndroUser2: replace the missing files, probably a re-isntall is easier if you don't know how
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: well, in that case, I'm wondering if the device just broadcasts it's self on the whole range
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: and your usb0 device is just "your" computers IP on that network
<WhereIsMySpoon> it didnt before
<sipior> eon_: you just mentioned that maya lives in /usr/bin, so there's your problem. try giving the full path: "ltrace -S /usr/bin/maya"
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: oh, so something's changed
<WhereIsMySpoon> this only happened after i got a horrible crash
<WhereIsMySpoon> as ive said
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: did your computer crash, or the device ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> computer
<eon_> sipior: sorry the right path is /usr/local/bin/maya
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: where does your computers USB0: ip address come from, do you configure that or does it come from dhcp on the device ?
<AndroUser2> Ikonia: i feared that. Is it easy to replace the files?
<ikonia> AndroUser2: depends how much you know what you are doing
<ikonia> AndroUser2: how did they get removed ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, the ip is automatically assigned to the device when it connects
<WhereIsMySpoon> and additional devices go 4 more ips up
<WhereIsMySpoon> so .1, .5, .9 etc
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, so that must be some sort of "dhcp" type situation from the device
<AndroUser2> Ikoonia. No idea. Its a new install on a fresh partition
<WhereIsMySpoon> im not sure what a dhcp s :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> *is
<ikonia> AndroUser2: new install = just re-install, easy and simple
<WhereIsMySpoon> im a technical guy but dont know much about networking
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, just let me have a think on this for a moment
<WhereIsMySpoon> sure
<gener1c> im having issues with sharing my printer with other none ubuntu OSs
<gener1c> any other than ubuntu OS, (Fedora and windows) prints out @pjl
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, so every IP address you try to connect to, is that the USB device, or your computer it connects to (the ssh test)
<gener1c> tried to connect the printer to fedora and the same happens from ubuntu to fedora over the network
<gener1c> it must be a cups issue...
<nikolai_> hello alll peeps !
<nikolai_> anyonbe for a chat?
<nikolai_> how does this thing work ????
<nikolai_> :)
<ikonia> nikolai_: hi there, this channel is for Ubuntu technical support discussion, if you want to chat in general try #defocus
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, the usb device
<ikonia> nikolai_: /join #defocus for chatting, /join #freenode for IRC help
<nikolai_> #defocus
<Glompkin> Tjena, jag bestämde mig för att installera Ubuntu 11.10 x64 på min stationära dator (från W7).
<Glompkin> Och det hela funkar prima ända tills man ska välja partitioner att ta bort/formatera. Det finns inga partitioner att välja mellan.
<Glompkin> Jag spelade in en film med telefonen som visar hur det ser ut och vad som händer.
<Glompkin> Min dator är av märket Packard Bell iXtreme m5150
<Glompkin> Är det någon som har någon aning om hur jag ska få till det?
<Glompkin> http://bit.ly/ygOwd9
<Glompkin> Var väldigt trött när jag spelade in och hade feber.
<FloodBot1> Glompkin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !se | Glompkin
<ubottu> Glompkin: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, so I cannot back this up in anyway, but it sounds as if the USB device is either a.) acting as some sort of virtual switch (which is why you see it respond to everything) or it's setting up multiple interfaces for it's sefl with all those IP's
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: the issue doesn't appear to be with the host OS configuration, as that has 1 IP, the networking and routing is setup correctly, so based on what you've said, I can only assume the usb device is doing "something"
<WhereIsMySpoon> but this didnt happen before
<WhereIsMySpoon> only now after the crash
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: that doesn't mean it's not happening now
<WhereIsMySpoon> if it makes any difference, i have a self defined file which assigns ethernet over usb devices different ips when they connect
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I know it's not very factual, but based on what you've told me and the responses on the network, that's what it points at
<WhereIsMySpoon> but it should only assign different devices to different ips
<WhereIsMySpoon> not the same device
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: can you show me that file ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> sure one sec
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: it may be "you" who's acting as the dhcp service, rather than the device then (based on what you are saying now)
<WhereIsMySpoon>  ikonia this file is in /etc/ssh fyi
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok.......
<WhereIsMySpoon> i pmd it to you
<kbringard> anone have time for a couple of (hopefully) quick preseed questions?
<mohsinhijazee> i want to use my ssh key while doing things with sudo. is that possible?
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: not sure i understand the question, can you be more specific... have you tried sudo with the -E flag?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, I've just read it, I don't think that file is used to assign IP's to the remote devices
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: that just looks like ssh client options on a per device basis
<Ycarene> 12.04 will not have X installed by default, right?
<WhereIsMySpoon> oki
<ikonia> Ycarene: it will have X installed by default
<theadmin> Ycarene: Where's that coming from? Obviously will, Ubuntu is and always will be a desktop distro
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: which leads me back to my original assumption
<Ycarene> Oh, I thought they were moving away from X
<WhereIsMySpoon> =/
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont understand why this has suddenly happened
<mohsinhijazee> geekbri: I am doing git clone in a script but that script runs with sudo and I can't get authenticated. I hope you got to the issue.
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: that part I can't say, but I can only say what "appears" to be the issue, or where it is
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: there are a couple different options but -E may help you.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, so this shouldnt happen with a different device?
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: The -E (preserve environment) option will override the env_reset option in sudoers(5)).  It is only available when either the matching command has the SETENV tag or the setenv option is set in sudoers(5).
<WhereIsMySpoon> of the same type that is
<Ycarene> Or will X be installed in a compatibility layer over Wayland?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I don't know in honest, I don't know how the devices are supposed to behave, but it maybe worth trying
<ikonia> Ycarene: wayland is not being used
<mohsinhijazee> geekbri: so how do I go about that?
<kbringard> does anyone know why the preseed partman atomic recipe seems to be creating / and /home, instead of just /?
<Ycarene> ikonia - Seems not long ago they were hot to move on to Wayland.
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: well I dont know much about what you are doing but if you are running the script with sudo <script> just try sudo -E <script> instead ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, happens with a different device as well
<ikonia> Ycarene: yeah, you'll find people on the project open their mouths to make big promises / statments without much of a rush to back down or clarify that it can't/won't happen yet
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: the problem is this, keys are chmod 600 so only the user who owns them or root can read them.  if you are sudo'ed as root, it may just be an issue where it is looking into root's .ssh for id_rsa instead of whatever user is running sudo... although that may not be the case
<chadale> q: what I want to do is the following: take my current laptop image/windows install and make that a virtual machine within an ubuntu install.
<chadale> is this possible?
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: I dont know enough about your script or your keys to really tell you whats wrong :)
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I can't explain if that's how the devices are meant to behave or not, I can only suggest that is where the problem you are seeing appears to come from
<WhereIsMySpoon> that isnt how they are supposed to behave, ikonia
<WhereIsMySpoon> ive worked with them for a while now
<crazydip> what is the default console font?
<theadmin> chadale: Sure, there are 2 ways: mount the real hard drive in the VM, or take an image and mount the image.
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, so where does the devices/computer get their own IP's from - where is that setup / configured ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> er
<WhereIsMySpoon> not sure sorry
<WhereIsMySpoon> again, i am no network expert
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: this isn't networking, this is the devices operation
<gumus> hi all
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you'll need to find how where the IP's come from, as that will be a big part of the puzzle
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm ok one sec
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: at the minute it's too much guess work
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea
<WhereIsMySpoon> i get you
<gumus> will resizing windows partition for dual boot cause data loss ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> it can do
<theadmin> gumus: Not if you do it right (gparted can do it right, for instance)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ^
<chadale> theadmin: so I could do the ubuntu installer from ISO (to resize the existing windows partition which is massive), then mount the windows partition from ubuntu? I am presuming this would still leave me the option ot boot directly into windows if I wanted?
<ikonia> gumus: there is a risk with any re-sizing
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, this behaviour doesnt happen on different computers btw
<WhereIsMySpoon> the ^ was me agreeing with theadmin
<auronandace> gumus: always possible but not usually probable, make sure you have backups just in case
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: understood
<gumus> for example
<ikonia> gumus: don't need an example
<theadmin> chadale: Sure, that works
<mohsinhijazee> geekbri: I see. Actually, if I run my script like this: python deploy.py, it will perfectly fetch the repo because keys are added to the remote server from where I'm cloning.
<gumus> during the installation let's say If I re-arrange windows partition will I lose the data inside?
<auronandace> gumus: always possible but not usually probable, make sure you have backups just in case
<mohsinhijazee> geekbri: but if run with sudo,it wont work
<ateam__> hi - need to play a .3gpp file - how to embed this in the browser that the totem-plugin ist called..totem can play it...
<ikonia> gumus: did you not read what people said
<RedViper> Hi :D
<ikonia> gumus: it shouldn't do, but there is always a risk
<ikonia> gumus: no need for examples
<gumus> I see. and which format should I use for ubuntu
<ikonia> gumus: what ever you want
<gumus> ext2, ext 3 etc.
<rexor> gumus, ext4
<ikonia> gumus: ext4 is current
<WhereIsMySpoon> ext4, yea
<auronandace> gumus: ext4 is default nowadays
<gumus> alright
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: that is because when you run it with sudo you are no longer running as your user, you are running as the uid and gid of the root user.  Therefore it not longer looks in your ~/.ssh/ for your key
<WhereIsMySpoon> however the ubuntu installer should do that for you
<theadmin> gumus: ext4 is recommended, use ext2 for /boot if you plan to use some old bootloader though.
<anyon> gumus, I did resize the win partition with gedit and i made it nw
<chadale> theadmin: great, thanks.
<WhereIsMySpoon> gedit?
<WhereIsMySpoon> you mean gparted?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gedit is a text editor xD
<anyon> gumus: also did resize it with epm and it had no harm
<anyon> yes, Im drunk sorry lol
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: using the -E flag should preserve the env and allow it to use the environment of the user who ran the sudo command.  Why do you need to run the command with sudo?
<gumus> alright. after all how many partitions I need to have a proper ubuntu
<gumus> like swaparea etc.
<anyon> gumus: 2 or 3
<anyon> your choice
<WhereIsMySpoon> 3 if you count swap, 1 boot, 1 swap, 1 normal
<sw0rdfish> heya guys
<RedViper> I have an external hard disk and when I was copying a game file on to it which was 12GB it came up with an error  a quarter into copying saying it can't copy because the file is too big. Do I format the hard disk as NTFS format?
<anyon> WhereIsMySpoon not necesarily
<sw0rdfish> how can I extract a .bin file?
<anyon> you can have /boot on /
<rexor> gumus, i think it is recommended to have separate partition for /home
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: That's a binary, just run it
<rexor> gumus, so u can easly do backups
<WhereIsMySpoon> mm i guess
<gumus> I see.
<WhereIsMySpoon> but its better to have a separate boot partition
<anyon> rexor but again not necesarily.
<theadmin> !who | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rexor> gumus, or if u will reinstal system u can easly plugin that partition to new instance of system
<rexor> anyon, ye
<gumus> I also remember sth like ``logical` ?
<sw0rdfish> theadmin, well it doesn't open
<anyon> The / + swap is the most recommended for an usual user
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: chmod +x blah.bin && ./blah.bin
<gumus> okay
<sw0rdfish> cannot execute binary file
<henkye> theadmin: isnt it bin CD image sw0rdfish meant ?
<RedViper> I have an external hard disk and when I was copying a game file on to it which was 12GB it came up with an error a quarter into copying saying it can't copy because the file is too big. Do I format the hard disk as NTFS format?
<kbringard> anyon: since we're talking about partitioning… any idea why when I do d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic in my preseed, it still creates /home?
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: Hm, probably not exactly what I thought it was then (extensions mean nothing in Linux)
<anyon> RedViper: NTFS you're saying?
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: Convert it to an ISO I guess, there are tools for that.
<ateam__> any ideas to embed .3gpp files into browser under linux (audio)
<sw0rdfish> henkye, yes it is... I'm gonna try it on my win7 and check it out there just in case the file is corrupt or somethin
<henkye> sw0rdfish: there is cdemu application for mounting many image types
<geekbri> mohsinhijazee: great success?
<RedViper> anyon: Ya, why how do I make it copy the whole 12GB from my computer onto my external?
<anyon> omg I can't even read well.. I'm dizzy... See you when I get better lol
<bigpotato> who can  recommend me a channel for qt beginer
<auronandace> !alis | bigpotato
<ubottu> bigpotato: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dorong> I've created a RAID10 array using mdadm on /dev/md0 and haven't created a filesystem on it (nor an lvm volume over it) before I restarted the machine (ubuntu 11.10), and after the restart the device was name /dev/md127 instead of the /dev/md0 it was created as.
<RedViper> anyon: Well, any help? :D
<anyon> RedViper, what csize?
<dorong> why ?
<RedViper> anyon: What size what? The Hard Disk is 320GB and the file is 12GB
<sw0rdfish> ok
<geirha> RedViper: I'm guessing you currently have FAT32 then? which has a filesize limit of 4GiB
<anyon> what's the clustersize, RedViper?
<pksadiq> how can I disable a keyboard key ("F2")  using loadkeys?
<RedViper> geirha: Yes, what do I do?
<anyon> yeah I tought what geirha said at first
<anyon> format it to NTFS, RedViper
<anyon> NTFS configuration tool
<anyon> look for it in ubuntu software center
<geirha> RedViper: In windows you can convert FAT32 to NTFS without losing the data.
<anyon> geirha, Ubuntu support in here.. lawl
<geirha> anyon: Ubuntu's not so good with ntfs though :)
<henkye> geirha: huh ?
<anyon> geirha, lol?
<auronandace> geirha: not so good in what way?
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> anyon: I tried with disk utility and it said it could not format it because it was mounted.
<geirha> auronandace: It can't fix it. Or has that changed since last I looked?
<anyon> RedViper, how aout mounting it?
<anyon> and use NTFS configuration tool
<auronandace> RedViper: formatting will erase the data on it
<anyon> look for it in software center
<RedViper> anyon:	auronandace : geirha:Ya I dont mind there is nothing on it....
<geirha> RedViper: Unless there's finally a fully functioning fsck.ntfs, you need to have a windows install around to be able to fix the filesystem if it gets corrupted.
<anyon> RedViper, just get the NTFS configuration tool arleady.
<auronandace> geirha: i've never had a problem with ntfs so i've never needed to fix it, but i think you are right yes, i think you need to use windows chkdsk to fix it
<anyon> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<eagle-eyes-UK> sw0rdfish try chmod a+x {filename}.bin      this makes the file executeable
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. Im about 2 days now trying to get my dell 530 wifi working. followed all the different methods in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<henkye> eagle-eyes-UK: it is CD image
<elijah> How can I make the background desktop images fade between instead of just change?
<dtcrshr> but yet still i have no wireless. on the aditional drivers the broadcom proprietary is active, but I have no wireless interface, can anyone help me troubleshoot this, or inform if this wireless works at all on ubuntu 11.10?
<geirha> RedViper: And if you don't intend to use the external drive with a windows system, ever, you could just format it with ext4 instead.
<RedViper> anyon: What is it's name?
<anyon> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config RedViper
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<anyon> cut the RedViper out of it tough.
<eagle-eyes-UK> henkye: oh....most strange thought they were .iso
<RedViper> geirha: I have windows 7 installed on a dual boot
<sw0rdfish> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, thanks for all the help, i got it fixed
<theadmin> eagle-eyes-UK: The .bin+.cue images are audio CDs usually
<henkye> eagle-eyes-UK: .bin CD images arent that rare .-)
<RedViper> anyon: Huh?
<sw0rdfish> winrar in win7 first said it was "unknown file format or damaged" but when I tried with PowerISO it worked so it must be ok
<RedViper> anyon: Name of the program?
<geirha> RedViper: Right, then NTFS should be a safe bet.
<anyon> RedViper press CTRL+T will open a new terminal and write in there sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<sw0rdfish> I will just extract it to a folder on my usb and put it on usb and get it back here on ubuntu
<anyon> or just look for NTFS Configuration Tool in software center
<anyon> or get in windows > computer > right click on your drive where the HDD is then select format and choose NTFS
<anyon> ^ RedViper
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: oh, please explain
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I'm interested
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: look at my link
<sw0rdfish> k
<WhereIsMySpoon> /etc/network/interfaces was broken in some form or another
<WhereIsMySpoon> which is where i define usb connections
<WhereIsMySpoon> i regenerated it via a script
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ahhhh that is the key bit of information,
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you where defining the IP's in the interface file
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes
<ikonia> ok, there we go then,
<ikonia> that makes sense
<RedViper> anyon: Well I in Ubuntu now and it's a problem to get into windows - Ok i did it through the terminal and it's done, now?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: well done
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont know how it was broken but it works now ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> thx again anyhow ikonia :) have a good weekend!
<anyon> RedViper now just run it
<ikonia> you too
<anyon> type ntfs-config in the terminal
<RedViper> anyon: Ya and how will it know to format the external?
<anyon> RedViper: It will not, you tell it where's the drive and how to format it
<eagle-eyes-UK> i use .iso and .cdr myself, never knew about the .bin files for CD's.....another bit of knowledge for the old noodle
<RedViper> anyon:  How do I tell it? Whats the command
<henkye> eagle-eyes-UK: or maybe u are not a warez guy .-)
<RedViper> anyon:  And how do I check where it is?
<anyon> RedViper, It has a pretty handsome GUI. You could use it.. instead of using comand line wich is a little bit harder
<eagle-eyes-UK> henkye: lol still a neewbie tbh
<RedViper> anyon:  I the GUI in applications?
<rt> my proxy server blocks some sites like facebook
<RedViper> anyon: And what is it called?
<rt> is there any way to bypass proxy server
<anyon> brb
<rt> blocks
<auronandace> rt: to me block facebook is a feature not a bug :)
<RedViper> anyon: ?
<sagarchalise> Is it possible to upgrade from alpha to beta from iso ?
<dtcrshr> do i need ndiswrapper in ubuntu 11.10? or all the modules for wifi already working? Iv followed many guides online but I cant have wireless. on lspci its displayed, but it simply wont work, should i come back to ndiswrapper? the forum posts relating to it are mostly from 2008 or earlyer
<auronandace> !12.04 | sagarchalise
<ubottu> sagarchalise: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sagarchalise> I want to upgrade packages only
<dtcrshr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/712053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732677 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #712053 bcmwl 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu2 not work on BCM4311/4312" [High,Confirmed]
<rt> auronandance: yes but i want to access facebook
<RedViper> anyon: Are you there?
<sagarchalise> how do i upgrade packages only if i have ubuntu+1 already installed from the iso of ubuntu+1
<auronandace> sagarchalise: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rt> auronandance:  do you know how to bypass this block?
<smmsadrnezh> mahyar_: are
<auronandace> rt: no sorry, i don't use facebook and likely never will
<rt> no issues like wise i was blocked to access you tube also
<RedViper> Did you know its sunny today?
<ikonia> RedViper: how many times do you need to be told the topic of the channel
<ikonia> RedViper: please don't
<zake> hi guys
<RedViper> ikonia: Sorry - I will leave.....:'(
<rt> any way to bypass proxy server block in ubuntu
<rt> is there any way to bypass proxy server
<airtonix> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<airtonix> rt: there is, but if your workplace/school is blocking it then it's for a good reason.
<MagePsycho> "curl http://www.mydomain.com/media.tar.gz | tar -zxv" ---> not working for me.. what i want is run time download with unzipping so that i don't have to download tar file as my server have not enough space
<airtonix> rt: which is that you spend too much time on facebook instead of researching how to get past proxies in order to get on facebook
<Martin79> Hi, is there some application in ubuntu 11.10 repos to set a grub password? (password only for console commands, not for normal boot options)
<rt> airtronix: it is blocking youtube also
<airtonix> rt: i guess there's a good reason for that too
<rt> airtronix: like wise it is blocking nano tubes
<airtonix> rt: maybe you should discuss the matter with your network administrator
<rt> they want to save bandwidth
<airtonix> rt: as opposed to breaking acceptable usage poilicy and get yourself fired/ expelled
<ikonia> rt: is there something you want in regard to this channels support of ubuntu ?
<fhsales> hello people. i am having some issues with partitioning disc in ubuntu 11.10 installation.can someone help me?
<mahyar_> joni #ubuntu-ir
<rt> but still i want to know is there any ways to do it?
<MonkeyDust> rt  ask your emplyer
<ikonia> rt: the correct process is to contact your network administrator and ask for an exception to the blocking rule
<MonkeyDust> o
<Martin79> Hi, is there some application in ubuntu 11.10 repos to set a grub password? startup-manager did it for grub legacy
<rt> thanks guys for your support....!
<fhsales> does someone know how to partition the disc during ubuntu 11.10 installation?
<ikonia> fhsales: the ubuntu installer will offer partition options/guidence
<fhsales> ikonia:  how many partitions should i have for linux?
<ikonia> fhsales: as many as you want,
<ikonia> fhsales: it's up to you how you lay it out, have a little research for disk layouts in linux
<dorong> I've created a RAID10 array using mdadm on /dev/md0 and haven't created a filesystem on it (nor an lvm volume over it) before I restarted the machine (ubuntu 11.10), and after the restart the device was name /dev/md127 instead of the /dev/md0 it was created as. anybody knows why should that happen ?
<ikonia> dorong it's probably running in a split mode, (didn't assemble properly when you booted)
<fhsales> ikonia: is there a way, with a single HDD, install linux and leave one partition for installing windows and another for windows files?
<szal> fhsales: at least 2 (1 for file system, 1 for swap)
<szal> fhsales: yes, you can partition manually or in advance
<ikonia> fhsales: yes
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  if you want dual boot: first install windows, then linux, or windows will ruin your grub menu
<fhsales> MonkeyDust: Ok, thanks.
<fhsales> thanks people.
<fhsales> szal:  the file system partition should be root yes?
<Martin79> Hi, is there some application in ubuntu 11.10 repos to set a grub password?
<szal> fhsales: of course
<auska> Hi! I've some .db files that I would like to read their content. How can I do it?
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  how skilled are you with partitioning
<mi3> Hello people!
<fhsales> MonkeyDust: i know the basics. the hard thing is not to partition, but to choose how to do it.
<deepsa> hi mi3 !
<ikonia> auska: what application do they come from
<auska> ikonia, nessus
<szal> fhsales: swap = 1.5 times installed RAM size..  and a separate partition for /home is advisable; in that case the / (root) partition should be something like 15-25 GB and the /home partition as large as you wish if you want to store data there
<Zaitzev> fhsales: 10-15 GB for /, 1.1xRAM for swap, rest for /home
<Zaitzev> that's what I did anyway
<Captain_Proton> anyone else having a problem login into gnome-shell after the update today?
<ikonia> auska: no idea what that application is
<mi3> I would like to customise my .bashrc file, I managed to get some fortune cookies but I need some more customization, i want to make it more stylish, can someone provide me with sample .bashrc file in pastebin? I would be very glad.
<dorong> ikonia: this is the command I used to create it - mdadm /dev/md0 --create --level=10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/xvdh1 /dev/xvdh2 /dev/xvdh3 /dev/xvdh4
<auska> ikonia, but if you have a .db (is a database provably sqlite) how can you read it's information?
<fhsales> szal:  but for windows?
<ikonia> auska: you use a client that can read that infomation eg: an sqlite client
<szal> fhsales: depends on the Windows version
<ikonia> dorong: looks solid
<ikonia> dorong: what is the output of cat /proc/mdstat
<Zaitzev> .db files are encrypted for the most part tho
<fhsales> szal:  i wanted to do something like: 15gb for root, 10gb for swap, 45 gb for home. then, 30gb for windows, and 400gb for a fat 32 partition to store data.
<Zaitzev> and sometimes they are readable as sqlite
<aaGp> 30gb for windows is not enough
<Zaitzev> yes it is, as long as you don't install a whole lot :p
<dorong> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/865212/
<fhsales> for installing things i was leaving this 400gb partition.
<aaGp> i just did my windows partition
<aaGp> trust me
<aaGp> just the install
<aaGp> took me 20gb
<ikonia> dorong: ok, so that all looks in sync
<sipior> ikonia: dorong: please forgive the interruption, but this thread may be of some interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861):
<fhsales> people, do you think this will work?
<auronandace> fhsales: 10gb for swap is a bit much unless you have like 8gb of ram
<ikonia> sipior: looks useful, a good interuption !
<fhsales> auronandace:  i have 8gb of ram.:P
<auronandace> fhsales: ah, good
<mi3> deepsa have you customized the terminal?
<fhsales> so hereś the thing. i will create a C: partition 40gb for windows 7 ultimate
<auronandace> fhsales: the other thing i would say is fat32 doesn't support files bigger than 4gb
<fhsales> a D partition with 370 for files. this one i should format fat32 or Ext4?
<aaGp> give it a little bit more to win7 like a 50Gb..
<fhsales> auronandace: oh thanks, so i should format it how?
<auronandace> fhsales: and if you are using vista or 7 and you want to use that partition to install things on it needs to be ntfs
<fhsales> auronandace:  ok, so i shall make 2 partitions, C and D, NTFS.
<fhsales> and them 3 partitions for linux.
<fhsales> will this work?
<mi3> i had a video of this terminal can I make it look like this? http://imagebin.org/201705
<aaGp> yeap
<szal> fhsales: w/ 8 GB RAM you sure want more than 30 GB for C:, or put the pagefile on D:, then 30 GB will do
<auronandace> fhsales: you'd need to use logical partitions, put the linux ones in an extended partition
<mi3> see that lycan and all that? I need that, can someone suggest how to?
<fhsales> auronandace:  how i do that?
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  what auronandace says, is what i have
<fhsales> auronandace:  the problem is because i have a single HDD.
<fhsales> MonkeyDust: humm.i see. how did you partition yours?
<mi3> can I make the terminal look like this? http://imagebin.org/201705 ? can someone suggest?
<auronandace> fhsales: create an extended partition and in the extended partition you put all your logical partitions (the linux ones)
<Gentoo64> mi3, change the ps1
<szal> fhsales: make a primary partition for Windows C:, and an extended partition in the rest of the space which you further divide into logical partitions for everything else
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  http://paste.ubuntu.com/865220/
<geirha> fhsales: for historic reasons, a harddrive can only have 4 partitions. To work around this, you can make one those 4 an "extended partition". And inside this special extended partition, you can make many logical partitions.
<aaGp> moneydust, yes u can
<auronandace> fhsales: i also put my storage partition in there too, because it frees up the other primary partitions for other os's
<dorong_> sipior: well, that details my problem exactly (except for the raid5 instead of my raid10, but that doesn't matter). I'm checking it now
<mi3> I tried to change it but i dont know how to I dont know that kind of programming language,  i managed to get the time and date thats all i could do Gentoo64
<Argafal> hi folks. I configured a xubuntu 11.10 installation in a way that the default user does not need a password but is readily logged-in after boot-up. I'd like to change this now and get a login manager instead - can someone tell me how to do this please?
<twotimebooter> hello
<phabi0> hello
<twotimebooter> hi everyone
<twotimebooter> i plan on installing ubunut on my comp
<twotimebooter> yahooo
<twotimebooter> need some hel
<twotimebooter> p
<FloodBot1> twotimebooter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phabi0> I am in dire need of some help as well
<twotimebooter> soory floodbot1
<phabi0> twotimebooter I might be able to help you
<Zaitzev> one thing is for sure
<Zaitzev> people in here are really helpful
<szal> twotimebooter, phabi0: you'll be better helped if you ask an actual question
<twotimebooter> So my computer currently has Windows 7 (which i want to keep). I plan on installing Ubuntu Ocelot and Linux Mint 12. What's the best way of answering the installation questions that Ubuntu will  pose?
<Zaitzev> depending on what time it is ofc ;D
<fhsales> auronandace: how do i create a extedend partition?
<phabi0> I need to know how to get the alps touchpad drivers working in debian 6.0.4
<john_doe_jr> When I do a sudo apt-get install eclipse...why is the eclipse version 3.5 (Galileo) which is an older version of eclipse?
<mi3> Gentoo64, can you suggest how can I do that?
<airtonix> twotimebooter: with careful determination
<Zaitzev> twotimebooter: You can do one of two things, dual boot or have Ubuntu on it's own (by disconnecting the Windows drive)
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  are you familiar with fdisk?
<auronandace> fhsales: using gparted
<twotimebooter> I mean: I want Linux Mint 12 and Ubuntu Ocelot to share the same "home" folder
<szal> phabi0: try #debian on OFTC
<fhsales> MonkeyDust:  no.
<airtonix> twotimebooter: prepare for disaster
<Zaitzev> lol
<mi3> Gentoo64 here is how my .bashrc file looks like http://pastebin.com/UXNwb59e
<airtonix> twotimebooter: mint is not supported in this channel
<Zaitzev> airtonix: I can't imagine that being safe at all
<fhsales> auronandace: i cant create that while installing windows or linux?
<twotimebooter> airtonix: it's not a mint question
<phabi0> can you provide full server url please szal
<szal> phabi0: irc.oftc.net
<phabi0> thank you
<airtonix> twotimebooter: in fact it is, since you wish to pollute your ubuntu home folder with linux mint (which isn't supported in this channel)
<mi3> I want to get that lycan and all the arrows and dashes that this guy did in his terminal [I already got the fortune cookies] Gentoo64
<auronandace> fhsales: i prepare my partitions before an install, so i use a livecd (partedmagic)
<twotimebooter> airtonix: should I be ignoring you?
<geirha> I've shared the same homefolder between redhat, suse, ubuntu and solaris. Works fine.
<twotimebooter> geirha: how?
<airtonix> twotimebooter: sure, if you want to bork your ubuntu installation
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  first step to get familiar: type sudo fdisk -l
<geirha> twotimebooter: nfs-mounted /home
<fhsales> auronandace:  OH. the problem is that i do not have any OS installed on my HD.
<szal> airtonix: where did he speak of a shared home folder?
<twotimebooter> geirha: how did you answer the questions during installiation?
<szal> airtonix: ah, nvm
<fhsales> MonkeyDust:  i am without linux at the moment.:/
<auronandace> fhsales: you don't need an os on your harddrive to use a livecd
<fhsales> but i am reading an article about fdisk
<mi3> Can someone suggest how can I customize my terminal? I want it to look like this http://imagebin.org/201705 and here is the paste of my .bashrc file
<szal> fhsales: use gparted, way easier
<geirha> twotimebooter: Ah, I believe you have to choose manual partitioning
<fhsales> auronandace:  so, i will use a usb to run ubuntu.
<twotimebooter> geirha: ok. so how does that go?
<roasted> Hello! Does anybody know where I can download the multitouch driver for Ubuntu?
<twotimebooter> geirha: i have no idea how to properly do a manual partion.
<fhsales> auronandace: i will try here.:P
<geirha> twotimebooter: Then it's perhaps best you learn about partitioning so you understand what you need to do.
<LordDeath> how can I see which packages one package needs?
<geirha> twotimebooter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<mi3> I want to get that lycan and all the arrows and dashes that this guy did in his terminal [I already got the fortune cookies] Gentoo64
<mrd_> any autocad ;like tool in ubuntu ?
<LordDeath> with their names and versions
<mi3> Can someone suggest how can I customize my terminal? I want it to look like this http://imagebin.org/201705 and here is the paste of my .bashrc file
<sipior> mi3: you might have a look here: http://bashish.sourceforge.net/
<auronandace> twotimebooter: a vm is a great practice ground
<Dark|Code> a
<Dark|Code> hey
<mrd_> any autocad ;like tool in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> mrd_: not really no
<ikonia> mrd_: autocad is something thats lacking
<Dark|Code> can i work my speed connection..
<auronandace> !cad
<mrd_> windows paint equivalent in ubuntu any ?
<Dark|Code> ??
<mrd_> windows paint equivalent in ubuntu any ?
<john_doe_jr> When I do a sudo apt-get install eclipse...why is the eclipse version 3.5 (Galileo) which is an older version of eclipse?
<ikonia> mrd_: there are paints like tuxpaint
<ikonia> mrd_: and more advanced tools like gimp
<Dark|Code> help
<mrd_> is the sudo apt-get install tuxpaint  correct ?
<Dark|Code> azzzzzz
<auronandace> !info qcad | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-9 (oneiric), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3856 kB
<Dark|Code> not
<mi3> sipior I cant download the deb file from the site it shows some kind of an error maybe you can suggest some other way
<aaGp> mi3, https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/tree/master/themes/ <- there its a bounch of themes for ur bash
<hobbelt> what do you guys think about iRedMail (if anyone uses it)
<MonkeyDust> mrd_  http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html
<MonkeyDust> hobbelt  wrong channel
<sipior> mi3: the build docs are pretty explicit: http://bashish.sourceforge.net/doc.html
<roasted> Has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Macbook? I'm trying to get the touchpad to respond more smoothly.
<theadmin> !mac | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tazjin> roasted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<roasted> tazjin: already been there :/
<tazjin> roasted: But sadly there are no drivers even close the Apple's own drivers
<fhsales> auronandace: ok. i have a USB Ubuntu 11.10 installer, and what do i do now?
<tazjin> *to >.>
<zul0> where i can find ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-amd64 md5 hash?
<mi3> sipior: it has got nothing about ps1 or similar thing and I cant even download the deb file!
<roasted> tazjin: I'm not trying to make it work LIKE apple. I'm trying to make it work... half decent.
<roasted> tazjin: I have to press SO hard to get my finger to be recognized.
<fhsales> auronandace:  or to partition disk i need another  program?
<tazjin> roasted: I am running Ubuntu on one of my iMacs which is connected to a cable mouse and a Magic Trackpad, I've given up on using the Magic Trackpad with Ubuntu :/
<auronandace> fhsales: a ubuntu livecd or usb will work, it should have gparted on it
<MonkeyDust> fhsales  boot the live usb stick and use gparted
<auronandace> fhsales: i prefer to use partedmagic myself
<roasted> tazjin: from what I read, some people with mac/ubuntu complain that the trackpad doesn't act like it did on the macs. I could care less, I just want it to work like a lenovo or dell.. you know, normal. :P I'm kind of surprised it seems like a no go when othe rpeople are reporting decent, but not perfect success.
<mi3> what is zsh aaGp? will those scripts work on ubuntu in the 1st place?
<sipior> mi3: looks like the package link is broken. try downloading the source code, and building that. (it doesn't appear to be in the common repositories)
<aaGp> it does, google it..
<tazjin> zul0: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.04/release/MD5SUMS
<mi3> sipior: now thats really interesting..
<Dark|Code> can megaploit in ubuntu?
<tazjin> roasted: So by normal you mean unsatisfactory? :P I think your best bet is to use an external mouse while on Ubuntu.
<Dark|Code> can tools back track in ubuntu????
<MonkeyDust> Dark|Code  what's megaploit?
<Gentoo64> lol
<mi3> never compiled a source code before but the docs speak 4 themselves thanks sipior and aaGp
<roasted> tazjin: from what I'm seeing, some people successfully get their touchpad working like normal, but not with supported gestures like apple has. In their minds, unsatisfactory. In my mind, that's what I want.
<sipior> mi3: yep, have fun.
<auronandace> Dark|Code: want to use backtrack tools? stick to using backtrack
<auronandace> !backtrack | Dark|Code
<ubottu> Dark|Code: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mohammadtiti> hi everyone
<Dark|Code> megaploit that tools in back track
<mi3> sipior, a question, the imagebin link that i posted on this irc, u must have seen it, was this done on ubuntu?
<sipior> mi3: i don't know.
<MonkeyDust> Dark|Code  you mean mega-upload?
<Gentoo64> Dark|Code, you can install them but you might need ppas or do them from source if ubuntu dont have them in repos
<Dark|Code> not
<wiz_> Hi, how can one disable suspend while other users are logged (ssh) in .
<mi3> sipior, can you share your .bashrc file with me?
<Gentoo64> Dark|Code, its metasploit not megaploit
<Dark|Code> i use ubuntu.. can in ubuntu ada backtrack
<sipior> mi3: it's not very exciting.
<mohammadtiti> my linux and windows7 doesn't load up.....the grub is damaged....is there anyone who can tell me what should i do? i don't have an optical drive(cd,dvd drive)....it has a line which reads:no such partition.....grub_rescue:>
<mi3> is it similar to that one? sipior?
<sipior> mi3: no, it isn't.
<mi3> ok
<auronandace> !grub | mohammadtiti
<ubottu> mohammadtiti: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dark|Code> yes metasploit :D
<Dark|Code> but my connection slow..
<szal> mohammadtiti: use Super GRUB2 Disk to boot *buntu, then reinstall Grub
<sipior> mi3: here's my fancy prompt: "tanelorn:~ sipior$ "
<Gentoo64> Dark|Code, youll have to read up on installing packages in ubuntu
<Dark|Code> can my connection so full speed??
<gener1c> ok, for some reason , in the last 2 weeks my ubuntu keeps on freezing
<mi3> not much, ehh?? still its good 4 u sipior :)
<szal> Dark|Code: can you speak proper English please?
<gener1c> so i changed from unity to regular gnome...
<Dark|Code> i not have packages ..
<gener1c> but now it still freezes but my kernel panics
<Gentoo64> !language | Dark|Code
<ubottu> Dark|Code: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mi3> everyone has their own customized machines u agree sipior?
<szal> Gentoo64: wrong factoid :P
<sipior> mi3: sure.
<wiz_>  how can one disable suspend while other users are logged (ssh) in ?
<Dark|Code> saya bingung jadinya
<Gentoo64> szal, well, the professional bit was sort of right
<mi3> hey Gentoo64 welcome back [ iguess] u wanna suggest me about those ps1 ?
<szal> !id | Dark|Code
<ubottu> Dark|Code: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Dark|Code> thanks
<Gentoo64> mi3, youll find loads on google
<gener1c> so... this is my first kernel panic
<Gentoo64> mi3, customize ps1 search for that
<gener1c> am i supposed to run around the room screaming ?
<MonkeyDust> gener1c  coming of age :p
<mi3> let me try that Gentoo64
<ikonia> mi3: can you stop asking random people to share their bashrc's with you
<ikonia> gener1c: you're supposed to read the info the panic gives you and work out/work with people the problem to resolve it
<Gentoo64> mi3, default is fine though lol
<gener1c> MonkeyDust: im using linux for quite some time now, its weird i didnt get one already
<ikonia> gener1c: it's not weird they are mostly down to hardware problems
<gener1c> shit
<gener1c> i knew it
<Pici> gener1c: mind your language here place.
<gener1c> pardon the language
<ikonia> gener1c: no need for that language
<Pici> er, please.
<Gentoo64> gener1c, any messages with the panic?
<mi3> ikonia this is irc, I can ask whomever I want, its upto them to respond, does it really matter to you, ehh?
<ikonia> mi3: just asking random people "can I see your bashrc" won't get you very far,
<gener1c> i didnt save them... i will tell you the next time it happens...
<ikonia> mi3: there are plenty of examples on the net, most peoples are default
<Dark|Code> kenapa tidak bisa tersambung di #ubuntu-id
<mohammadtiti> dear ubottu: that won't help me...because i did try it before...but nothing came out of it
<gener1c> how to i save them by the way?
<Gentoo64> gener1c, sometimes you can see them on screen, like modules causing it or whatever
<gener1c> ubuntu dropped to Terminal mode
<ikonia> gener1c: you can't save them by default, you need a too like netdump (for example)
<mi3> ikonia thanks for sharing what you think
<chown_> Does anybody have a ubuntu installation with a radeon 6470?
<giovanni_> ciao
<giovanni_> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gener1c> i think it was something with the harddrive
<Gentoo64> :)
<chown_> im having a overheat problem with ubuntu by default instalation cuz of this device: radeon 6470
<pirx> hello! is there some sane way to downgrade the kernel in the server? i have 10.04 server (2.6.32), and would like to test something like 2.6.24
<phi__> does anybody know of a linux type program that is like hotspot vpn
<gener1c> ill take a pictue (sounds weird to do that , screenshot with a camera)
<ikonia> pirx: 10.04 didn't have a .24 kernel
<mi3> chwon_, stick some extra coolers inside, ehh?
<mohammadtiti> thanks szal....i got the drift...
<fhsales> auronandace: one last doubt. is it better to have a big NTFS partition for data storage, or have a big EXT4 partition?
<Gentoo64> chown_, http://cisight.com/install-amd-radeon-hd-6470m-and-solve-overheat-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric/
<mi3> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fhsales> MonkeyDust:  same question to you
<mi3> thanks ubottu, thats 1 way to invoke you[ i discovered that today]
<auronandace> fhsales: ntfs if you are sharing with windows
<szal> fhsales: afaik there's no proper Ext4 driver for Windows, and all Ext drivers for Windows are somewhat lacking; NTFS on Linux works heaps better
<chown_> Gentoo64: i`ve already followed this tuto and got nothing
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<gener1c> Gentoo64: what about a weird problem i have with network printing, when i print from a client to my ubuntu server that doesnt have ubuntu on it , the printer prints @pjl commands instead of the print job itself...
<mi3> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Gentoo64> gener1c, no idea sorry
<gener1c> ok thanks
<mi3> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<szal> gener1c: huh?  you Ubuntu server doesn't have Ubuntu on it?
<Gentoo64> mi3, no need to spam ubottu :)
<ikonia> mi3: if you need to use the bot a lot or test with the bot, please pm the bot
<ikonia> mi3: /msg ubottu root (for example)
<ikonia> mi3: that way the channel doesn't get flooded
<me-1> hi...how to decrease size of launcher icons..?
<mi3> hey hey i was just trying something new, wont you let me do that?
<w3bg33k> I have a turnkey linux VM (10.04) that has the firewall blocking all traffic, including SHH.  The VM has no GUI, only uses Webmin on port 12321, but that's also blocked.  Any suggestions?
<dorong> can I run update-initramfs on an ubuntu machine in ec2 ? or the instances created there from ami's are not meant for such commands ?
<gener1c> szal: no , the unbuntu server has ubuntu on it, but when the client doesnt use ubuntu the server will print @pjl lines
<ikonia> mi3: sure, that's why we are telling you to do it in pm with the bot, then you can try stuff out all you want
<droid2> Hi is there a 12.04 channel
<Pici> droid2: #ubuntu+1
<mi3> ok I understood your suggestion thanks ikonia
<zul0> before install ubuntu 10.04 i get:  "unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem", md5 was checked. someone help me?
<auronandace> w3bg33k: webmin isn't supported
<gener1c> szal: I looked all over the net for the answer and found nothing
<DynamicFail> I have a collection of bash scripts that I would like to package into some sort of installable package for ubuntu so I can quickly load my "program" onto my other ubuntu machines. It also requires certain packages to be on the machine such as vlc. Is there any way for me to do this?
<mi3> it works!
<giovanni_> !LIST
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DonaldShimoda> hi, i dont have terminals
<me-1> how to decrease size of launcher icons..?
<ikonia> DynamicFail: build a "deb" package
<DonaldShimoda> ctrl+f1 show a black screen
<ikonia> DynamicFail: sounds like it's perfect for what you want
<Gentoo64> whats with italians and !list
<szal> gener1c: last time I used a Linux print server was on Mandrake 9.something
<DonaldShimoda> try to fix with grub changes and nothing happens
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  try the 'nomodeset and nofb' options for grub options.
<mi3> I guess every time I log into irc, I learn something new, even if sometimes I accidentally displease others......L)
<gener1c> szal: thanks for trying to help ...
<zul0> before install ubuntu 10.04 i get:  "unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem", md5 was checked. someone help me?
<john_doe_jr> I downloaded eclipse...I'd like an eclipse short cut to appear in my menu under programming but it doesn't...any ideas how to get it to do so?
<DynamicFail> ikonia, any links or info on how I might do that?
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, in grub.cfg?
<szal> !repeat | zul0
<ubottu> zul0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> DynamicFail: there is a packaging guide on wiki.ubuntu.com
<w3bg33k> auronandace - I'm just trying to figure out how to get around the firewall (which apparently works well), so that I can turn it off....I have a production server that is down...
<ikonia> DynamicFail: it's not "hard" but it's not a 5 minute job if it's the first time you've done it
<Dr_willis> !grub2 | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mi3> a simple question[ maybe very simple for you guys] which linux distro has the highest number of binary blobs? fedora? linux mint  or ubuntu[my beloved]
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  you dont nornally edit grub.cfg directly. You can try the options on the grub menu for a one time test
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, yes, i know, thanks, i will change defualt gurb
<Dr_willis> mi3,  clarify what yoyu mean by 'binary blob'
<mi3> umm
<szal> zul0: smells like a burning problem..  the live CD can also get corrupted by burning errors, bad CD, whatever..
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, i dont get why is not working fb....
<lolcat^> Hello
<DonaldShimoda> come back soon
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  ive see the framebuffer conflict with some video cards/drivers
<szal> zul0: try burning at half speed (of medium or burner, whichever is lower)
<lolcat^> My ubuntu just drops to busybox
<lolcat^> What to do=
<lolcat^> ?
<mi3> binary blob...the drivers inside the kernel to recognize and make the device work Dr_willis[ iguess]
<Dr_willis> the whole framebuffer stuff has been flakey since it first came out years ago for me.
<DonaldShimoda> Dr_willis, yes, is the linux history... im using ati certified drivers...
<Dr_willis> mi3,  the kernels are all from the same base so id imagine its the same.
<Dr_willis> DonaldShimoda,  i just always disable framebuffer, since if you are using the console. it can slow  things down from what ive seen over the years.
<mi3> but which linux kernel has the highest? from which distro?
<ikonia> mi3: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, not generic linux
<szal> mi3: the highest what?
<me-1> what VM is avilable to ubuntu other than virtualcox..?
<mi3> ohhh ok ok
<me-1> box
<Dr_willis> mi3,  the kernels all have the same features.. so i say it would be the same for them all. dependng on kernel version. perhaps ask in #linux
<lolcat^> How can I make a bootable usb on debian?
<auska> HI! Does anyone knows any gui client to browse a berkeley database? (.db)?
<ikonia> !virtual | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zul0> ok szal, maybe my cdrom drive is dirty. Thanks.
<auronandace> me-1: qemu
<Dr_willis> lolcat^,  the pendrivelinux site has numerous tools.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<mi3> thanks a lot guys bye!
<ranamalo> i have the vmlinuz-2.6.32-342-ec2 kernal installed on my ec2 instance, in fact it's the only kernel on the instance, but when I do a uname -r it shows 2.6.32-340-ec2.  Anyone know why that is?
<ikonia> ranamalo: reboot it
<ikonia> ranamalo: sounds like it's not been rebooted since the last update
<runelind> I'm trying to get a USB NIC to work in Ubuntu 10.04 Server, the only thing lsusb shows is Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0fe6:9700
<ranamalo> ikonia it was booted with just that kernel
<runelind> seems like 0fe6:9700 is a bit of an enigma
<isaac_> does minecraft work on linux 11.10?
<ikonia> ranamalo: log a bug then
<me-1> auronandace,  how to install vmware as i dont see it in repos or software center
<runelind> looks like http://tech.firdooze.com/2011/11/16/how-to-instal-davicom-9601-drivers-dm9601-on-linux/ might help
<szal> me-1: of course not; VMware is commercial software
<droid-0854> Ranamalo try command sudo sync then sudo reboot
<me-1> szal,  ubuntu verion available.?
<szal> me-1: http://www.vmware.com/ should be able to tell you (if the URL is correct; didn't check)
<ranamalo> droid-0854: no cigar, i'm filing a bug
<phi__> is there a program for ubuntu like hotspot vpn
<MonkeyDust> !vpn| phi__
<ubottu> phi__: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<zykotic10> szal: s/commercial/propritary/ -- it's good for FOSS to be commercial
<sszuecs> The recent emacs23 package from oneiric get my cpu to 100%, because of a recursive function call bug that is fixed in the current trunk of emacs bazaar repository. When does ubuntu fix it? Maye I should compile this myself. Do you have other ideas how to fix it?
<roasted> Has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Macbook? I'm trying to get the touchpad to respond more smoothly.
<szal> zykotic10: 'proprietary' in itself doesn't say much about redistribution policy
<phi__> awesome thanks
<MonkeyDust> roasted  maybe you need gpointing-device-settings
<takpar> ohom
<roasted> MonkeyDust: is that whats in system settings?
<MonkeyDust> roasted  http://appnr.com/package/gsynaptics
<aaGp> roasted, there is an option under System Setting it calls touchpad setting too
<aaGp> u can configure what u want there.
<enigma> hello. sd card reader in myt sony vaio laptop dos't work .. any know where is problem ?
<roasted> aaGp: right, but that does nothing in my case. I need to make it more sensitive so I'm not pounding on the touchpad just to get my finger to be recognized.
<zykotic10> szal: see http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html#Commercial
<Petskull> How do I install blender 2.49 without uninstalling 2.62?
<szal> enigma: insert a card in the card reader, wait a minute, then pastebin the last 20 or so lines of 'dmesg'
<enigma> ok
<Petskull> I installed Blender 2.62 from the repos, and now I need 2.49 for its working Ogre3d exporter
<szal> !paste | enigma
<ubottu> enigma: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aaGp> roasted, u mean it doesnt work?
<roasted> aaGp: it does, but I have to apply a lot of pressure to the touchpad. It's not smooth at all.
<szal> aaGp: scrap the abbreviations please (SMS language is considered improper here)
<corentin> hi
<corentin> i have this exact same bug, except i don't have acroread installed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/716008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 752193 in acroread (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #716008 Installation of the acroread package causes completion to treat directories like files with some commands" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<corentin> anyclue how to fix this ?
<takpar> :/
<aaGp> roasted, did you try already with Mouse & Touchpad settings?
<roasted> aaGp: of course...
<aaGp> damn, thats crazy
<aaGp> did u already google it?
<roasted> aaGp: of course...
<aaGp> i mean maybe it need a service
<roasted> aaGp: worked fine with OSX
<aaGp> mm then i dont know
<nmvictor> how do i read man pages for system calls, e.g how would i read the man getrusage system call?
<Chipzzz> nmvictor: "man getrusage"
<Pici> nmvictor: you'd need to install the manpages-dev package first.
<zykotic10> nmvictor: ? don't you have a "man getrusage"?  you can use "apropos getrusage" to search man pages, but i only have the one reference
<geirha> corentin: Does /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh exist?
<sacarlson> petskull: you might look for synaptic or apt-get peg  to peg to a version to the one you want
<MonkeyDust> geirha  use locate to find out
<Petskull> sacarlson, but I want to keep 2.62
<Petskull> I like using it
<geirha> corentin: If it does, just delete it, since you won't need it anyway.
<nmvictor> Pici: Thanks alot
<Petskull> but I only need to open meshes in 2.49 and export them as Ogre meshes
<Pici> nmvictor: np.  Theres also manpages-posix-dev, if you need that as well. Take a look at the package descriptions for the difference.
<sacarlson> Petskull: sorry I think it's pinning not peg http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<corentin> geirha: guess you missed the part about "except i don't have acroread installed"
<pappijo> I hope someone can help me with this problem: I have a laptop with i5 processor (which integrates graphics sandybridge) and graphic card Nvidia Geforce GT540M. At first system info said "Graphics: Unknown". When I started to use the GNOME 3 shell System Info began to say "Graphics: Mobile Intel Sandybridge" and the processor heats up a lot. I tried to install the NVIDIA driver (suggested by "Additional Drivers") and the graphics stopped working altogether,
<pappijo>  even when I uninstalled the driver. When the driver is installed I see an X server error message: No device found
<corentin> and i never installed it, and i don't have acroread.sh
<Petskull> sacarlson, but won't that not let me run 2.62?
<geirha> corentin: I did, but the file could be there anyway.
<corentin> geirha: it is not
<sacarlson> Petskull: oh I thought you want the older version installed not the new one,  you want both?
<Petskull> yes
<Petskull> both
<zykotic10> pappijo: sounds like you have intel/nvidia hybrid graphics - there is some special software to use such devices.  Bumblebee i believe is one option (i don't have the hardware so no personal experience)
<sacarlson> Petskull: then I'm not sure about that,  I guess I would compile the later one into local/bin and the older from the repository
<nmvictor> Pici: and is their a noce man reader other than man itself, somethiing that can link me across man pages but running on the terminal?
<geirha> corentin: Hm. Then some other file must have the same type of bug. You could disable it until it's fixed; just use the default completion.
<Petskull> sacarlson, just download the tarball and install it?
<sacarlson> Petskull: then you put the full path to the one you want at the time
<sacarlson> Petskull: it depends on the software if it requires compile and what dependencies but there might be other ways
<corentin> geirha: well it's a fresh 10.04 install
<pappijo> zykotic10: Yes, it's hybrid graphics. Thank you
<corentin> geirha: has the same bug 2 years ago, fixed it myself but can't remember how
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Petskull> sacarlson, yeah, I actually thought about that, but I was looking for a better way
<Petskull> 'cause installing from tarballs is always a mess
<sw0rdfish> hey
<Petskull> dependency hell, etc
<roasted> Has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Macbook? I'm trying to get the touchpad to respond more smoothly.
<sw0rdfish> must I convert a .uif file into .iso first or can I mount it as is?
<sacarlson> Petskull: I have about 3 different firefox installed with that method but not recomended for all users.  but for real bleading you normaly need to compile anyway
<jrib> !mac | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<roasted> jrib: been there.
<jrib> roasted: if you browse through the different mac pages there (even on different macbook versions) you'll find some hinst
<pappijo> roasted: Use touchpad configuration in system settings and adjust sensitivity and acceleration
<roasted> pappijo: they do nothing for this touchpad.
<roasted> jrib: I did look through it. all I found was a dead ppa.
<jrib> roasted: no ppa, just some configurations
<geirha> corentin: On my 10.04 system  grep '_filedir[[:blank:]]*(' /etc/bash_completion{,.d/*}  shows that /etc/bash_completion.d/quilt also defines a _filedir function. Try removing that then.
<savid> How do I use xrandr to turn on a display after turning it off?
<roasted> jrib: nothing for mine, though. said it "works great out of box"
<roasted> nah, doesn't.
<jrib> roasted: define "mine"
<MonkeyDust> roasted  did you try this? i gave this link earlier today http://appnr.com/?search=touchpad
<sacarlson> Petskull: normaly bleading edge stuf is not tarballs anymore we get them from github or svn
<savid> ie, I used xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --off,  but now I can't turn it back on
<roasted> jrib: well they're listed there by generation. mine is a late 2007 macbook.
<zykotic10> sw0rdfish: gnu/linux isn't going to natively support MagicISO's propritary UIF format - there might be a tool to convert?  but this looks like a very poor choice for a disk image
<jrib> roasted: what model id?
<sw0rdfish> zykotic10, yeah there is uif2iso
<roasted> MonkeyDust: I saw it, but didn't try it. 1/5 stars with 37,000 reviews isn't enticing. :P
<Petskull> sacarlson, yeah, I don't need anything like that
<sw0rdfish> its just giving me an error
<genii-around> !info uif2iso | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: uif2iso (source: uif2iso): converts UIF files (used by MagicISO) to ISO or other formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.7a-1 (oneiric), package size 38 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Trevor69420> i havent put ubuntu on a mac since my old g3 ibook
<corentin> geirha: i don't have a file called quilt and here is the output of your command on my box: http://pastebin.com/MUcaHZcM
<roasted> jrib: Touchpad appears to fuction as expected: two finger scroll and right-click. A touchpad control panel has been implemented since Lucid which allows customization: multi-touch tapping and scrolling options are available.
<roasted> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Maverick#Touchpad_.28appletouch.29
<jrib> roasted: what is your model id?
<roasted> jrib: 3,1... late 2007
<roasted> macbook
<m477> hi I would like to set start position of each new window, how can I do that?
<macmartine> I can see cron running, but the tasks (on root) don't seem to be running. I'm watching the log. How can I figure out why the tasks aren't running (they should be running every minute
<geirha> corentin: Hm. Only one definition of _filedir, so it's not the same problem as in that bug report, then. I guess you'll have to report a new bug for this; or try to parse the madness yourself to find the error.
<jrib> roasted: you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Lucid (trackpad section) as a base; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input and « man synaptics » too
<corentin> :'(
<corentin> geirha: do you mind pasting your _filedir definition somewhere ?
<sacarlson> Petskull: remind you with git you have full control over every possible version and branch in bettween every release forward and backward
<Pecker> Is there a archived repo for Karmic? or are the repos gone forever?
<roasted> jrib: thats muuuuch better... still needs more tweaking but its a start.
<roasted> thank you!
<Pici> Pecker: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com, but you really should consider upgrading.
<MonkeyDust> Pecker  there's this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Ravior> anyone knows how to remove elementary-os installation?
<urfr332gO> Pecker, as a heads up eol's are not really supported here as well.
<geirha> corentin: http://pastebin.com/Hf2nu1nS
<jrib> roasted: by the way, in case you want to make the changes permanent, I'm not sure that's still the correct path so you might have to read more current docs on configuring X
<___MAX> ubuntu bootmgr is missing press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<roasted> jrib: there's a section here about making it permanent. )
<roasted> :)
<roasted> jrib: By default, the trackpad may not sense your finger unless you press on it. To fix this, run "synclient FingerLow=10" and "synclient FingerHigh=20" in the terminal. To make this change permanent: run "sudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf" Find the touchpad section and add these two lines to the end of the section:
<geirha> corentin: the result of  declare -f _filedir | pastebinit   after sourcing /etc/bash_completion
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, you hit c for coomand and then rebbot at the grub menu.
<jrib> roasted: yes but that's for 10.04.  I don't remember if X still uses the same location
 * Hybridsix Client Disconnected - Bounced Out
<jrib> roasted: or are you using 10.04?
<___MAX> urfr332gO: second
<Pecker> Pici, MonkeyDust, urfr332gO I use 10.04 but i have a machine that is giving fits runnig it, but worked fine with 9.10
<roasted> jrib: no, 11.10, and soon 12.04. Either way, I'd just need to find out the location of the file and make the same exact changes, correct?
<Petskull> sacarlson, holy fucking awesome- no compile required
<MonkeyDust> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<___MAX> urfr332gO: nothing
<Pecker> so wanting to be able to have the repos or whatever from 9.10
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, it gives me this Error: wrong bbis signature (00000000)
<Petskull> it's got an executable binary
<urfr332gO> Pecker, have you tried later releases?
<___MAX> urfr332gO: it's hang
<DarkAceZ> Is it just mine, or is Nautilus' store_session broken? Every time I restart the windows are in different places, different shapes, and the tabs are in a different order... Is this just me?
<jrib> roasted: yes, I think so.  I have it setup on my laptop (but it isn't booted), so let me know if you get stuck
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, at the grub menu?
<corentin> weird
<___MAX> urfr332gO: no gtub menu to select  just the error message
<corentin> geirha: only difference is first line: local IFS=$'\t\n' xspec
<corentin> looks weird
<___MAX> ?grub
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, what happens when you boot is it grub>
<donavan01> is there a way to run Ubuntu from a USB drive in such a way that it can boot to a normal linux desktop and be run like Portable-Ubuntu all while sharing the same programs ... I dont want to independent installations on the same drive
<Ravior> someone knows how to remove all custom themes installations and return unity to it's default interface?
<sacarlson> Petskull: what that a question or an observation?  if it's ruby or java , perl, python ... then no it wouldn't  require any compile but normaly still have dependancies
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, you say bootmgr what do you mean?
<geirha> corentin: yeah, the bash_completion code is badly written in my opinion. I don't use it myself. Takes almost a second to load.
<___MAX> urfr332gO: just the error message from the start
<corentin> geirha: ok got same behavior even with your version :(
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, what is the exact error message?
<Pecker> urfr332gO: later release like?
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: Sounds like the file is corrupt
<urfr332gO> Pecker, 11.10.
<Pecker> oh..unity = shit
<___MAX> urfr332gO: BOOTMGR is mssing press ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot
<roasted> jrib: eh yeah it must be in a different location now
<Pecker> so i stick with lts
<Petskull> sacarlson, observation
<Petskull> I'm goot now
<corentin> geirha: it's not for every command, mostly gdb actually
<Petskull> thanks, man
<roasted> Pecker: no need for that language, or hating on something that is only starting out.
<corentin> regular commands such as ls etc work fine
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, that is not the bootmgr.
<Pecker> cue usual language note i get when talking about unity
<___MAX> urfr332gO:  i told you wat i see
<roasted> Pecker: pardon?
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, you can enable that key sequence look on the web if needed.
<so1> hey, how do I install infinality fontcofig?
<so1> *config
<___MAX> urfr332gO : wat sequence key
<jrib> roasted: probably /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Pecker> well my informal testing( used same install of game, same cfgs between both oses) with 10.04 and 11.10on same older machine: 10.04 got 50-70 fps, 11.10 got 30-40 fps... BIG difference on older machine... thats soem of my main reasoning for why i hate unity, just too much overhead
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, ctrl+Alt+Del
<roasted> jrib: bingo
<AHP> winke winke
<so1> @jrib: its not a font its a patch
<chown_> what is the xorg.conf?
<so1> .patch
<jrib> Pecker: ok, but this channel is for support; not opinions on software
<roasted> Pecker: that's fine if you don't like it, but I've been testing 12.04 and it's coming with nice changes. That said, I don't use it on my main machine, I use gnome shell. At the same token, I don't slam Unity devs because they ARE doing a good job. It's a new piece of software. Things happen.
<geirha> corentin: Ah. Well a quick workaround is to disable the gdb-completion then
<geirha> corentin: complete -r gdb  will do that in your current shell
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, I asked if yiou see this at boot grub> is this correct your description is rather confusing
<___MAX> urfr332gO:sec
<urfr332gO> you*
<DarkAceZ> Is it just mine, or is Nautilus' store_session broken? Every time I restart the windows are in different places, different shapes, and the tabs are in a different order... Is this just me?
<so1> How do I install a .patch?
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, gonna try it on my win7 i guess
<sw0rdfish> thanks
<jrib> so1: .patch modifies source code.  You don't really install it as much as you apply it to source code
<Pecker> sry was just repying to why i ddint use latewr releases.. idkj why i get so much grief for sticking with LTS releases
<szal> urfr332gO: your typing is confusing too :P - punctuation marks exist for a reason
<jrib> Pecker: no problem with using supported LTS releases
<ibrahim> hello
<Zal> szal, to make smileys?
<ibrahim> Quelqun esr francais ?
<Pecker> other thing i dont like about unity is no menus..cant find anything (And dont like searching for everything)
<szal> !fr | ibrahim
<ubottu> ibrahim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> !fr | ibrahim
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<so1> @jrip: aaah, ok, so how do I apply it?
<urfr332gO> szal, lol not any of your bizness
<ibrahim> !fr
<___MAX> urfr332gO :http://i39.tinypic.com/2vxok9e.png
<roasted> jrib: it says at the top of the synaptics.conf not to edit it since the system will overwrite it. Eh?
<Pecker> jrib: diff story on the quakenet chans im on..everyone always wants me to upgrade
<Pecker> anyways no repos for karmic?
<jrib> roasted: true...
<szal> Pecker: Karmic is dead
<Pecker> yep duh
<jrib> roasted: but then it tells you what to do :)
<Pecker> prob is i have a machine that hates 10.04
<___MAX> urfr332gO : ?
<Pecker> but i like 9.10
<Pecker> it*
<roasted> jrib: yeah, copy it... but then where do I put my new entries at?
<corentin> geirha: ok thx :\
<Pecker> so was wanting to get a usuable os on there... maybe its time to try out a 11.10 live cd..see if it freezes up again
<chrisgeorge> Is there a way to remove the empty trash shortcut in unity?
<jrib> so1: read « man patch », it's said to be one of the more readablem an pages.  But in general, it's something like patch -pN < patchfile
<MonkeyDust> Pecker  better get used to newer ubuntu versions
<Pecker> already am
<urfr332gO> ___MAX, I have never seen that not a KDE user.
<Pecker> id say im ditching ubuntu soon..but this is #ubuntu
<so1> jrip: TY! :)
<___MAX> any one can help plz : http://i39.tinypic.com/2vxok9e.png
<asstreks> hi, I'm downloading xubuntu right now through wubi. Will I be able to replace the window manager with scrotwm, which is a window manager for the X desktop environment?
<urfr332gO> !grub | ___MAX you might look here.
<ubottu> ___MAX you might look here.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> roasted: put them before EndSection
<jrib> so1: but... what exactly are you trying to do that you think you need to apply a patch?
<roasted> jrib: right, but then will I have 50-synaptics.conf + 50-synaptics.conf(copy) within xorg.conf.d?
<jrib> roasted: no, the comments give you a new location: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<roasted> jrib: oh! /etc/X11
<roasted> jrib: sorry. I suck at life. :(
<Pecker> anyways did that old release site habve the repos? or is it just the isos?
<geirha> corentin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/379293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379293 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "bash completion for gdb does not complete paths properly" [Low,Fix released]
<droid-0854> Ubu replaces droid
<droid-0854> ?
<DarkAceZ> Is it just mine, or is Nautilus' store_session broken? Every time I restart the windows are in different places, different shapes, and the tabs are in a different order... Is this just me?
<LukeNukem> how to delete a directory?
<LukeNukem> rm does not work
<zykotic10> droid-0854: you might be looking for #ubuntu-phone or #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion about ubuntu on android hardware
<tr33m4n> try rm -R
<zykotic10> LukeNukem: rmdir if it's empty, or you could use "rm -r foo" but be careful with that
<corentin> geirha: thanks i've seen already, no solution/workaround available though
<LukeNukem> zykotic10, i want to remove /var/www/fittbudds/
<LukeNukem> how can i
<LukeNukem> plz give me the cmd
<tr33m4n> sudo rm -R /var/www/fittbuds
<zykotic10> LukeNukem: "sudo rm -r /var/www/fittbudds/"
<LukeNukem> TY
<zykotic10> tr33m4n: it's nice when a command uses both -r and -R, like in this case
<geirha> corentin: It's supposed to be fixed according to that bug report, but I have all updates installed and I can still reproduce it, so I guess the fix didn't end up in lucid for whatever reason.
<DarkAceZ> Where should I be asking about nautilus?
<droid-0854> What about nautilus
<zykotic10> geirha: just because you see a "fixed released" does not mean its in the release you actually use, often it applies to the development version
<xtreamer> hi
<xtreamer> can anyone help me with a problem:D?
<DarkAceZ> Where should I be asking about nautilus?
<Aelingil> Question: I'm trying to partition a disk to install Ubuntu Server 10.04. I wanted to have multiple partitions for var, home, /, tmp, swap, boot.  I know i need to make a extended partition, however i cannot find it on the setup. Can anyone help?
<theadmin> DarkAceZ: What about it?
<DarkAceZ> Is it just mine, or is Nautilus' store_session broken? Every time I restart the windows are in different places, different shapes, and the tabs are in a different order... Is this just me?
<roasted> jrib: this mac isn't booting now :(
<corentin> geirha: aaaah good to know you can reproduce it :)
<corentin> i feel a bit less alone :P
<sw0rdfish> hey guys
<xtreamer> theadmin: I have some hd video files on my pc ( .mkv format) and when I play them they load very hard, I mean they are laggy, what should I do?
<droid-0854> Solid updates Dark?
<theadmin> xtreamer: Change your media player maybe
<geirha> zykotic10: Though one of the comments say it's nominated for SRU
<theadmin> xtreamer: Or check the video drivers
<xtreamer> theadmin: nope, that's not it. I tried various media players
<DarkAceZ> droid-0854: I think so
<zykotic10> geirha: i don't know what SRU is?
<xtreamer> theadmin: and also, other movie formats are playing great...
<sw0rdfish> why does my ubuntu switch to eth0 mode when I connect an ethernet cable from my modem in (I mean I'm using wireless for internet and want to make a local network using my modem/router to my other laptop and if I plug the cable in It'll stop using the wirelesss.... can't I make it use both
<theadmin> xtreamer: Hm, so just matroska then? VLC 2.0 works well with those, as well as mplayer and various mplayer frontends.
<droid-0854> Compiz or the like?
<DarkAceZ> droid-0854: Me?
<sacarlson> xtreamer:  VLC has cool settings to shift sound forward or reverse manualy to sync sound with pics, but I have had some video that seem aren't just shifted
<droid-0854> Ya no tab on droid
<xtreamer> theadmin: I tried with vlc, it is verry laggy, and even freezes, and then it just plays the audio, leaving me with just a screenshot to watch for about 10 seconds, before getting another screenshot:))
<Pecker> sw0rdfish: are you trying to share connection over ethernet..i dont quite get what you are trying to so
<theadmin> xtreamer: I said VLC 2.0, not just VLC :P
<sw0rdfish> simply put
<geirha> zykotic10: Stable Release Update
<sw0rdfish> I want my ubuntu to use both eth0 and eth1
<sw0rdfish> at the same time
<xtreamer> theadmin: and how could I install that?
<theadmin> xtreamer: ppas, not so sure really, I'm too lazy to check xD
<theadmin> xtreamer: Search for "VLC 2.0 PPA" online with your favorite search engine
<xtreamer> theadmin: no prob, ill search it on the internet
<theadmin> xtreamer: smplayer with some sane output driver also works well for me
<bastidrazor> mplayer!
<droid-0854> Did you check prefrences i mean how far did you get?
<Ourson> Hi. I have a bunch of question regarding making deb packet, software center and so on. There is a very large amount of mailling lists and I'm not sure which one is the most appropriate, If someone can guide me, that would be geat !
<Mike9863> In order to get HDMI audio output to work, I need to do this: "Requires loading radeon with the audio parameter set to 1 (e.g., add radeon.audio=1 on the kernel command line in grub). Exergreen support required kernel 3.3 or newer. " (http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature#Feature_Matrix_for_Free_Radeon_Drivers), but I'm not sure how to go about doing this. Can anyone tell me the configuration file I need to modify?
<Pecker> from what i remember ethernnet has more priority than wireles in my eexperience
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: same time is no problem but with two ISP feeds?
<sw0rdfish> sacarlson, only one of them will have internet which is the wireless
<sw0rdfish> the ethernet cable is just for local network
<hroi> I am have a problem using pgrep...  it doesnt work!
<gener1c> if i compress to a gzip using tar -czvf filename /dir , if the computer crashes in the middle ... is there a way to resume it without restarting the compression?
<sw0rdfish> yes ethernet takes priority but so I lose the internet wifi that i have
<MonkeyDust> !work| hroi
<ubottu> hroi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hroi> ps -ax | grep myprocess    works
<jlb181> Mike9863:  I tried this once and it didn't work for me.  I ended up with black screens.
<hroi> MonkeyDust: yes, good point... it doesnt work as one might expect from the man pages.
<zykotic10> gener1c: nope, that's why compressing backups is sometime not the best, if any part of the archive is damaged the entire thing is damaged.  same principle aplies here
<samosa> Hey has anyone successfully installed and ran,  ut2004 demo on Linux?
<macmartine> Should this log a message when the cron is run? https://gist.github.com/1959679 It's not, but I want it to. It sounds like it should
<gener1c> so ill backup to a tar?
<hroi> pgrep myprocess    should simply look at all processes and find the bloody job..
<crashanddie> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 11.04, which was upgraded from 10.10. However, I seem to still see maverick- in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotic10> samosa: yes - what error are you getting?
<gener1c> i should*
<xtreamer> theadmin: I am currently installing it, but what I found has just the command: sudo-apt-get install vlc, could that be vlc 2.0? And what if I already have vlc installed?Wouldn't that make a conflict or something?
<jrib> crashanddie: pastebin your sources.list
<zykotic10> samosa: if you mean the 64bit demo - forget about that one, use the 32bit one instead
<samosa> zykotic10: I'm on Linux mint and getting a buntch of Lincoln++ error related stuff?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: perhaps they intend pgrep to work logically ...   pgrep myprocess || echo "hey its here" ??
<MonkeyDust> hroi  pgrep returns the process number here
<zykotic10> !mint | samosa good luck then.
<ubottu> samosa good luck then.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pecker> sdoesnt mint have itsown supprto channel?
<samosa> Libc++ * sorry
<crashanddie> jrib, http://pastebin.com/p9GRHpki
<samosa> Ah, no wonder, I was trying 64bit
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: ok that sounds simple enuf then, if you just want to bridge them that's one method or you can add filters between that not much work eather
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: or just forward trafic bettween with no filters that's all I can think of
<kneeki> Hi everyone! Where can I find the gnome3 gpg key to add to my authentication keyring?
<jrib> roasted: isn't booting?  Or just X isn't loading?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: yeah it works on emacs for me...
<zykotic10> samosa: forget about that 64bit one - it's outdated at this point
<jrib> crashanddie: how did you upgrade?
<gener1c> zykotic10: so will backing up to tar work?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: but it dont on my program called "process_incoming_modis_dev"
<samosa> Where do I get the 32bit one?
<xangua> !gpgerr | kneeki
<ubottu> kneeki: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<crashanddie> jrib, don't really remember, am guessing when it prompted me, I just said "sure"
<Mike9863> jlb181: I'd be willing to try it out
<hroi> MonkeyDust: perhaps it gets a headache from the long name, and decides to give it a rest?
<zykotic10> gener1c: if a tar is corrupted, you can often get some of it back - but if it's been .gz then it's done :(
<MonkeyDust> hroi  and ps -e ?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: ps -ax finds it for me
<jrib> crashanddie: how do you know you are on natty now?
<crashanddie> jrib, system -> about ubuntu
<gener1c> zykotic10: i just want to be able to resume after restart
<gener1c> or crash
<zykotic10> hroi: drop the - for ps.  It's just "ps ax" - you'll see a warning at the top when using -
<hroi> MonkeyDust: ill be damned,...
<jlb181> Mike9863: I don't remember which source I used for the information.  It was a pretty easy thing to do though.
<MonkeyDust> hroi  found it?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: ps -e has a short name for my prog... ps ax  has the full name
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: with no filters it's just a mater of setting up routes on each of the nets to decide where it needs to go to find what it wants
<zykotic10> gener1c: restarting is my best suggestion - and don't turn off the computer this time
<hroi> MonkeyDust: yeah I found it with ps -e but its abreviated....    not the full command name...
<samosa> zykotic10: would having to be on a 64bit os have to do with the errors too? Do I have to install 32 bit os?
<hroi> MonkeyDust:  I guess its too much to ask, too many chars.
<zykotic10> samosa: try mint's support channel
<samosa> Ok
<sw0rdfish> lol
<RyanD> Any folks familiar with wu-ftpd?
<MonkeyDust> hroi  try pgrep the short name
<sw0rdfish> ok sacarlson which one is the easiest one so I can look up a guide
<RyanD> I'm looking to lock a user in their home directory.
<hroi> MonkeyDust:   yeah pgrep on the shortname works...
<zykotic10> RyanD: wu-ftp "providing root for over 20 years"
<RyanD> zykotic10: any other suggestions then?
<hroi> MonkeyDust:  pgrep and ps -e   work only on the first 15 chars...
<MonkeyDust> hroi  that's called "less is more" :)
<jlb181> Mike9863:  I'm sure it was ASK Ubuntu
<Zal> RyanD, you'll probably have better luck with vsftpd
<RyanD> Basically, I just need an easy-to-configure FTP serv that I can lock the user in their default directory.
<zykotic10> RyanD: ftp should die.  I like proftpd myself, kinda apache like.
<hroi> MonkeyDust:  what gives...
<takpar> :/
<hroi> MonkeyDust: thats called old shitt
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: I guess forward with routes might be most probable.  I've tried bridges with wifi and for some reason failed
<sw0rdfish> I see.
<kneeki> xangua: I'm still getting the error after adding the standard keys. :( "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<sw0rdfish> you mean right now
<oliphant_> Hi peoples. Question. I'm trying to sed -e 's=^[.]/=$WD/=' but it gives me an "unterminated `s' command". What  am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> hroi  anyway, problem solved, question answered?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: ehm they might want to mention that in the man pages, its part of the syntax.
<hroi> MonkeyDust: yeah, thanks... how did you know to use ps -e ... why is that short, and ps ax long?
<zykotic10> oliphant_: "if" you don't get an answer here, try #bash  good luck.
<crashanddie> jrib, actually, lsb_release -a gives me 10.10, so I might still be on maverick.
<oliphant_> zykotic10: thanks.
<jlb181> Mike9863:  That was when HDMI was listed as an output in sound settings.  Some where along the line it was removed.
<hroi> oliphant_:  sounds like your search string  is missing some sort of end character...
<jrib> crashanddie: yeah, I'd suggest just upgrading again now if you want to be on natty
<MonkeyDust> hroi  OT sometimes you find something better by mistyping something
<hroi> oliphant_:   I wouldnt know how sed ends a command.
<crashanddie> jrib, I don't want to be on natty :P
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: maybe something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<oliphant_> hroi: this is the full: Hi peoples. Question. I'm trying to sed -e 's=^[.]/=$WD/=' but it gives me an "unterminated `s' command".  What  am I doing wrong?
<oliphant_> sorry
<samosa> zykotic10: but where do I get the 32bit version of ut2004demo?  When I run the executable I downloaded  it thinks Im running a amd64 machine?  Or should I ask this in mint aswell?
<oliphant_> hroi: Hi peoples. Question. I'm trying to sed -e 's=^[.]/=$WD/=' but it gives me an "unterminated `s' command".  What  am I doing wrong?
<Zal> oliphant_, Strange, looks terminated to me, unless you can't use = for some reason as a delimiter.
<hroi> oliphant_:  try doing "$WD"
<jrib> oliphant_: works fine here
<zykotic10> samosa: i can't help you here, because you are using mint.  if you where using ubuntu i could.  ask ALL your questions in the mint channel.
<hroi> oliphant_:    not plain $WD
<Zal> oliphant_, I'd guess that $WD contains an = sign
<hroi> oliphant_:  bash does different things with $WD  and "$WD"  depending on whats inside $WD
<crashanddie> oliphant_, you have a variable between simple quotes, it won't get expanded
<oliphant_> Zal: yes it does '$WD='
<Zal> actually, oliphant_ is using single quotes, so bash won't touch $WD
<jrib> oliphant_: are you on ubuntu?
<Zal> oliphant_, well, try a different delimiter, like @ for example
<crashanddie> oliphant_, how about you try to explain what the contents of $WD is, and what you're trying to achieve?
<geirha> oliphant_: If you are seding find output, just do find "$PWD" … instead of find . …
<oliphant_> crashjanddie: I'm trying to create temp files to quickly search last modified files and dirs
<hroi> oliphant_:   you cant have $WD inside single quotes it wont expand
<jrib> maybe he doesn't want it to expand :)
<Zal> it is inside single quotes
<Zal> so it would be sed expanding it, not bash
<theadmin|2> l
<hroi> Zal, oliphant_, jrib,  oh ok you dont want $WD to expand then... well
<oliphant_> hroi: Ichanged it to : sed -e "s=^[.]/=$WD/=" -e "s^[.]$=$WD=" $TMP/$i.$$
 * jrib is still curious if oliphant_ is using ubuntu
<oliphant_> hroi: it still gives me same error
<hroi> oliphant_:  what does echo "$WD" give you?
<MonkeyDust> oliphant_  in a terminal, type lsb_release -sd
<geirha> oliphant_: your second substitution is missing an =
<oliphant_> geirha: thanks
<oliphant_> MonkeyDust: I'm using mint 12
<orbisvicis> hi I need some figuring out what causes periodic freezing on one of my machines
<cbush15> What does this mean sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<orbisvicis> it isnt a kernel panic because ctrl-alt-printscrn-reisub reboots normally
<MonkeyDust> oliphant_  in the end of the sed command, type /g
<orbisvicis> so I have all the log files from before the freeze but nothing pops out...
<hroi> I found that ps -e  results in BSD process names... only 15 chars.
<oliphant_> MonkeyDust: thanks, let me give it a try.
<hroi> and by default pgrep/pkill uses BSD process name
<Trevor69420> anyone ever send SMS alerts from a ubuntu server before
<hroi> I dont want the BSD name, I want the full name in pgrep...
<hroi> any clue..
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: is it a desktop install?  maybe try run vesa or just disable any gpu drivers see if problem goes away to isolate to video drivers
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: server
<hroi> I guess Im scr**wd,  pgrep was written for BSD:
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: besides wouldnt video drivers normally induce kernel panic ?
<orbisvicis> aka bsod on windows
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: ok no gpu then, not many drivers I know can break those?  any propriatary stuf installed?
<MonkeyDust> hroi  try pgrep -f
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: no
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: I would think even if no kernal panic you would see some kind of error in /var/log
<gisli> i need a gmail-notifier for 10.04 asap...so many to choose from, any of you know who's best?
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: dmesg reports everything since the current boot, right ?
<orbisvicis> so messages from a previous boot would be in dmesg.0 ?
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: I'm not sure about everything but just look for last file changed in log
<Peanut> Wow.. my Unity is completely b0rked after I tried to alt-tab. The window manager has died, all my windows are in the left-hand corner and not responding to keyboard or clicks... compiz[5993] general protection ip:7ff2924c575b sp:7fff381362c0
<Zal> gisli, just use your standard desktop mail client?
<genii-around> hroi: try -f and -l together
<Peanut> Can't even alt-F1 back to the desktop.. but at least my music is still playing.
<Zal> Peanut, whatever you do, wait for the music to finish!
<gisli> Zal: meh, the gmail-web ui is much better. Just need a notification program that notifies of new emails
<Zal> gisli, to each his own, I guess. I despise the gmail web gui
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: last freeze problem on one of my server was bad mem, sometimes it took 5 days to fail
<Peanut> It's Radio Paradise, they're playing pretty good music. But it's been ages since I've had a desktop on Linux get this badly **redacted**.. :-(
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: I've run memtest for 5+ hours no problems
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: ya that's the problem with mem errors that take 5 days
<gisli> Zal: yeah...fortunately not everybody share the same opinions
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: took months to isolate
<Zal> gisli, :-)
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: memtest should stress test *all* the memory continuously, right? 5+ hours means multiple loops, should've seen some error
<orbisvicis> much faster than normal usage anyway
<Peanut> It used to be, in the good old days of fvwm and the like, that you could just start another window manager and get on with things - is that still possible these days? (I can ssh into the box at least)
<jrib> Peanut: try :)
<Peanut> jrib: I'd love to - how?
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: I'm not sure, but it was a good try, what was the last log file modified doing?
<MonkeyDust> Peanut  i use jwm for my ssh connections
<orbisvicis> yeah 1 sec
<jrib> Peanut: well you can ssh or just hit ctrl-alt-f1 and run fvwm or whatever you want; I don't know what the command for unity is
<jrib> Peanut: remember to set DISPLAY
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: what is the difference between dmesg.log and kernel.log
<Peanut> It is no longer responding to ctrl-alt-F1 :-(
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: I'm not sure I think most complete is system.log but apps put out there own stuf in logs
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: if the last app log modified is consistent maybe that would be a clue
<KaiForce> In the newer versions of Ubuntu (i.e. Oneiric) is there a way to configure the launch bar to launch another instance of what you click on instead of restoring the already opened instance?
<orbisvicis> its kinda hard to tell which was the last modified on the previous boot
<jpds> KaiForce: Right-click on it and see if there's an option
<jpds> KaiForce: ?
<orbisvicis> anyway dmesg.0 only goes 78 seconds into the previous reboot
<orbisvicis> and I know for a fact the freeze happened 4+ hours into the last reboot
<Chipzzz> KaiForce: cairo-dock
<KaiForce> jpds: that did work thanks.
<jpds> Chipzzz: Oh hi.
<KaiForce> Chipzzz: what is that?
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: if you can look at cron to see what might have been scedualed at the 4+ hour maybe?
<cracka> oh hai how iz every one
<KaiForce> should I sudo apt get it?
<Chipzzz> KaiForce: it's an improved launcher
<sisar> <flexFlexBot> Don't flood mainchat, maximum of 2 each 5 second(s).
<sisar> <flexFlexBot> Don't flood mainchat, maximum of 2 each 5 second(s).
<KaiForce> Ok I will take a look at it.
<Chipzzz> KaiForce: youtube has several video that demo it... take a look there
<KaiForce> Chipzzz, jpds:  thanks!
<Chipzzz> :)
<Mike9863> Should lightdm continue running after I login? I notice that it's eating up some of my CPU and memory.
<nibbler__> hi. i'm trying to get sieve running, following http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA/Sieve/Dovecot - but it does not seem to load the module (according to strace) - http://pastebin.com/Q643dRX2 its ubuntu LTS
<nibbler__> any hints?
<sw0rdfish> sacarlson, this link should be able to help me you say right? ... what will it let me do exactly?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sisar> <flexFlexBot> Don't flood mainchat, maximum of 2 each 5 second(s).
<jpds> Mike9863: Yes, it keeps X running.
<Mike9863> jpds: Okay thanks
<Peanut> jpds: well, for some of us :-(
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmmmmm
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: it will connect all your local lan trafic on eth0 to your wifi internet eth1 when needed I would think
<sw0rdfish> uhhh
<bastien_> coucou
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: you might find better tutorial than this one,  It was just the first that I found
<sw0rdfish> so I will be able to connect to the lan via eth0 and to the internet via eth1 (e
<nisci> hey, I have a bloated debian install on my computer, it takes very slow to boot up and all that. I had an idea today -- to use a virtual machine with an ubuntu image. I'm wondering if it's possible (and perhaps common?) to somehow have debian start in a very very barebone fashion, and start the virtual machine then so then it can have more computing resources by itself
<bastien_> coucou
<sw0rdfish> (wifi)
<sw0rdfish> what should i search
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: well it could be reversed if you wish eth1 could be lan and eth0 could be internet and I didn't read it to see how they configured this example
<bastien_> a
<sw0rdfish> no worries about their names... its just the internet is via wifi only and lan is via ethernet cable
<Taos> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main python-setuptools all 0.6.16-1ubuntu0.1 Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Taos> Someone explain!
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: lan trafic will remain in one net and when needed if outside the lan ip range the trafic will be forwarded onto the other nic to the internet or other
<jpds> Taos: Something is wrong with your network.
<Taos> bugger
<MonkeyDust> guys, when trying to reset unity, i get this error: (compiz:9279): Gdk-WARNING **: compiz: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. -- hints & tips?
<Taos> jpds: possible fix suggestions?
<jpds> Taos: Check your DNS settings.
<Chipzzz> Taos: also your software sources
<sw0rdfish> sacarlson, well I'm trying to setup the lan with a modem/router... could it be that the laptop thinks the ethernet cable has internet and so it  takes priority? ... cuz when I tried it earlier irc stopped working as if I disconnected the wifi
<bastien_> a
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: no you can configure any net to have different priority when it's setup custom,  im not sure what the default configs are
<zorklat> my PSU blew up, and it's been forever since I looked at the market -- any suggestions?
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: any logs to check besides dmesg, kern.log, and messages.log ?
<oCean> zorklat: try #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe ##hardware channel
<genii-around> zorklat: Perhaps they might have an idea in ##hardware
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: as far as ubuntu is concerned all nics are the same other than having max bandwidth on each
<jadams> My gnome-terminal doesn't redraw properly about once every five minutes, and it's killing me.  Is this a known problem?
<jadams> I searched a lot on the forums and found reference to upgrading nvidia driver fixing it, but that didn't work for me
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: I've found the simplest thing is just to use the network interfaces file, add a post-up directive for both eth0 and eth1 saying like: dhclient -r eth0 && dhclient eth0    or whichever one it is you want to be the default
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: messages logs syslog messages until 3hours ago, I assume that is when the freeze happened. dmesg isnt useful (only logged the 1st 78 seconds of the last boot). kern.log's last message before the reboot comes from last night, nothing useful. The only odd entry I see is "Mar  2 08:34:08 veridian syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart" which is 1.5 hours before the freeze syslog restarted for no reason
<genii-around> ( if they both are dhcp)
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: maybe /var/log/ls -t -l   to sort by last modified
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: how do I see a report of cron jobs ?
<sw0rdfish> I want eth1 to be the default one
<sacarlson> crontab -l  and sudo crontab -l
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: too difficult, all the currently opened log files make it difficult to tell
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: ok 1 sec thanks
<hack_> ubi
<sw0rdfish> so I put in: dhclient -r eth1 && dhclient eth1 on a line alone? in /etc/networking/interfaces
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, ^^
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: oh yes and that needs to be done at some time shortly after boot or even from a live cd boot to see what last changed
<sw0rdfish> I meant /etc/network/interfaces
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: ok ill try that next time :(
<sw0rdfish> or do I put that line under "auto eth1"
<orbisvicis> ok i'm reading my mailbox, but mutt doesn't show hour/minute timestamps
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: I'm trying to figure out the  last cron email I received
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: You actually just need it under the auto eth0 one... like: post-up dhclient -r eth1 && dhclient eth1
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: ya that might work I guess each cron post something
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: So that no matter which order you put them up in, the eth1 will always be default
<sw0rdfish> ahh I see. :)
<JohnnyonFlame> Is there any way of getting persistence on a ubuntu USB install without using a Casper-RW cow?
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, what about this line:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sw0rdfish> thats under "auto eth0"
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: Put the post-up line directly under that one
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: no, last mail from cron is 30minutes before the freeze, some mundane warnings
<sw0rdfish> k :)
<sacarlson> JohnnyonFlame: I"m not sure what method they use but I know there are documented methods of persisant usb boot
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, I will still be able to use eth0 to connect to my other laptop via the modem/router right?
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: some continues demon then like dhcpd or ???
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: So long as both your eth0 and eth1 are not on the same network segment
<Xanthippus> Heeey
<Xanthippus> I just got ignored in the #archlinux channel, so since this is another Linux OS, I'll try asking here.
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: eg: eth0 is something like 192.168.0.100 and eth1 is something like 192.168.1.100 on different networks
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: no interesting crontab jobs, it would have to be something in /etc/cron*
<sw0rdfish> they're not .... the wifi connection is a bridged connection both my laptops use wifi and have public IP's so both their ethernet ports will have private IP's
<Xanthippus> I just have a really small question about static IP's.
<sacarlson> orbisvicis: or something that just runs all the time like a demon and there are many
<orbisvicis> yeah
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, my eth1 is like 193.yati.yata.do lol
<Xanthippus> The Beginner's Guide for Arch Linux is telling me to do this: Edit your /etc/resolv.conf like this, substituting your name servers' IP addresses and your local domain name:
<sw0rdfish> public.
<Xanthippus> nameserver 61.23.173.5
<Xanthippus> nameserver 61.95.849.8
<Xanthippus> search example.com
<FloodBot1> Xanthippus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sw0rdfish> Xanthippus, /j #archlinux ?
<hack_> help any on
<blue_pearl> hi.. i am using Ubuntu 11.10 sound was working fine but it suddenly stopped today.
<hack_> plzz
<Zal> Xanthippus, did you have a question?
<Xanthippus> sw0rdfish: I got ignored there
<hack_> me use empathy masanger but not voice call
<Xanthippus> At least someone responded to me here :P
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: Should be fine then. If it doesn't find a route on the default adapter it should start looking on the next one
<pestilence> could somebody verify this for me:  when you hit alt+f2, then type in empathy, it shows empathy-accounts...if you hit enter it opens up empathy accounts
<pestilence> on the other hand if you type in just "empath" and hit enter, it opens up empathy
<Xanthippus> I just need to know what to substitute in "nameserver"
<Chipzzz> Xanthippus: we could better help you if you were running ubuntu
<sw0rdfish> Xanthippus, why are you lying man you didn't even say a word there
<orbisvicis> well yesterday was the first day of the month, so it could've been cron.monthyl
<oCean> Xanthippus: this channel is for ubuntu only
<Xanthippus> I left sw0rdfish
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: ^
<pestilence> (file this in the what in the everliving fuck category)
<oCean> pestilence: control your language here, please
<sw0rdfish> Xanthippus, you didn't say anything there
<Xanthippus> Yeah I did!
<theadmin> Xanthippus: Try 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 -- those are Google's public DNS
<Xanthippus> It got all flooded by these guys talking about licenses
<hack_> but no voice call
<Xanthippus> And court
<Zal> Xanthippus, the word "nameserver" is literal, the number after it should be your ISP's DNS server; your ISP can tell you what it is.
<hack_> help me plzz bro
<oCean> Xanthippus: now you're flooding the ubuntu channel with non-ubuntu questions, please stop
<blue_pearl> hi.. i am using Ubuntu 11.10 sound was working fine but it suddenly stopped today. Here is the lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/865482/
<Amdpc> Xanthippus : You may join ##linux ..
<pestilence> is there anybody running ubuntu in here who could verify that?
<sw0rdfish> oh thats what it does... that line.... it tells it if it can't find a route to the internet on eth0 to look on eth1?
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, ^^?
<orbisvicis> sacarlson: nah nevermind, the monthly cronjob runs too early o coincide with the freeze. In fact, all the cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly} run too early
<pestilence> it boggles my mind that i can type the name of a program in /usr/bin into the alt+f2 dialogue and it opens up something entirely different
<luciano_> é penta!
<adahlin> hi all, I need to compile a module from the kernel source and add it to my ubuntu install (10.04). What's the best way to do this? Download the kernel source, compile modules and just copy out the .so?
<sw0rdfish> well whatever just as long as it works
<guntbert> !enter | pestilence (and mind your language please)
<ubottu> pestilence (and mind your language please): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luciano_> 5x
<Zal> pestilence, you may have an identically named program earlier on our command path than /usr/bin. /usr/local/bin, for example.
<oCean> !br | luciano_
<ubottu> luciano_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pestilence> Zal: no, i do not.  it is opening "empathy-accounts" when i type in "empathy".  empathy-accounts is in /usr/bin also.
<luciano_> eu que agradeço.
<blue_pearl> hi.. i am using Ubuntu 11.10 sound was working fine but it suddenly stopped today. Here is the lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/865482/ any help will be nice.
<RoadRat> Hi i wonder how small a ubuntu can install and still manage to route trafic from my 3g to eternet and have a light-weight gui
<Chipzzz> pestilence: have you run empathy before?
<Zal> pestilence, it's probably grabbing the first search result when you hit enter. Try using the search button one time instead, so that it stops jumping automatically to empathy-accounts
<hiexpo> RoadRat, so you are looking for a server ?
<Zal> pestilence, that is, click the search button, instead of hitting "enter"
<pestilence> Zal: it doesn't even show empathy in the results.  it only shows empathy-accounts
<RoadRat> i dont know
<Zal> pestilence, hence my suggestion
<pestilence> Zal: where is the search button?  I don't see that when i hit alt+f2
<Zal> pestilence, using Gnome? Sorry, I don't know what it looks like, I prefer KDE
<pestilence> Zal: ubuntu uses unity...
 * pestilence checks channel...yup, ubuntu.
<RoadRat>  i have a 3g modem i want a thin client with 512mb mem and 512 disc gona route to a router
<Zal> pestilence, <shrug> I only use ubuntu on headless servers
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: No.. how normal operation works is that the last adapter you connect becomes the default as soon as it is up. In this case we are just telling the system to bring up the eth1 right after eth0 has been activated, so that eth1 will always be the default, since it will always be activated last whether eth0 or eth1 is plugged in first
<LucidGuy> Ran sensors-detect (modified /etc/modules as requested) and I get the following output from sensors.  Should I be concerend with the "ALARM" notices?  The accepted ranges don't seem right.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/865489/
<RoadRat> gladly with some gui
<genii-around> sw0rdfish: Apologies on lag, work is becoming busy
<pestilence> i guess i'm more flabbergasted at such a horrible, horrible bug.  it doesn't even offer up "empathy" when I type "empathy"!
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, no worries man... let me re-read that to try and comprehend it lol
<RoadRat> hiexpo, sory
<qwebirc440949> sorry anyone know of a good sound hardware settings manager that isnt pulse audio?
<pestilence> what if somebody sneaky were able to get a program called gksudo-haxxor_your_boxxer into your path
<Zal> pestilence, I think you're missing the point of the dropdown. It looks for items previously typed probably, and does not search your command path necessarily.
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pestilence> then you hit alt+f2, type gksudo and hit enter...unbeknownst to you you ran some program other than gksudo
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: are you kidding me??
<hiexpo> :)
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  this channe is for support, only
<MonkeyDust> channel*
<theadmin> pestilence: Report a bug, that's pretty much all you can do
<pestilence> so, i've had 4 responses.  1 person doesn't run ubuntu desktop.  3 people tell me to straighten up.
<pestilence> theadmin: that is the correct response.  thank you!
<RoadRat> hiexpo, i forget to wright name
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: didn't i ask a question that was support related?
 * pestilence bangs head on desk.
<blue_pearl> hi.. i am using Ubuntu 11.10 sound was working fine but it suddenly stopped today. Here is the lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/865482/ any help will be nice.
<ThinkT510> pestilence: what was your question?
<guntbert> pestilence: drop that ranting please
<RoadRat> hiexpo, but how small can i install ubuntu
<pestilence> could somebody verify this for me:  when you hit alt+f2, then type in empathy, it shows empathy-accounts...if you hit enter it opens up empathy accounts
<pestilence> ThinkT510: ^^^
<ThinkT510> pestilence: oh, i use xfce not unity
<roasted> Question - does anybody know if you do an rsync transfer if it resets permissions at the END of the transfer or before? I'm doing a 30gb backup over ssh with rsync and my source directory is 755, but on the destination it's 700... I'm using rsync -a without root and the user is the same on source and destination....
<qwebirc440949> have a laptop with a dodgy headphone connector. I want to be able to turn off my laptops speakers and not just mute them so sound will only ever come through my headphone jack. this was possible in 11.04 have no idea how to do it on 11.10
<hiexpo> RoadRat, what you want a desktop or server > you said earlier I don't know ?
<sskalnik_> How can I list the contents of a tarball without extracting it?
<pestilence> roasted: what kind of filesystem is the source and the dest?  what is the umask on the dest?
<roasted> pestilence, ext4 on both. I never altered the umask.
<LucidGuy> roasted, from my experience it does it last.
<sskalnik_> roasted:  last
<hiexpo> sskalnik_, just double click it and it will open with out extracting
<pestilence> roasted: and are you looking at temporary files when you see the permission?
<roasted> pestilence, no, its just the users home directory.
<sskalnik_> hiexpo:  command line only here
<roasted> sskalnik_, LucidGuy thanks! I thought it was but I wasn't sure. I suppose it uses 700 just to protect the data when in mid trasnfer?
<MonkeyDust> sskalnik_  use cat or less
<pestilence> hrmm, i thought that it would have correct permissions after every single file is completed.
<pestilence> so you could kill it and the files would be correct
<hiexpo> cat
<hiexpo> oops double
<sskalnik_> MonkeyDust:  cat on binary data?
<pestilence> it probably doesn't have the right permissions *during* the transfer of a given file, but as soon as that file is complete it should have the right permissions/timestamps
<LucidGuy> roasted, When I do large transfers as root .. I notice the permissions of parent folders are root.root during the transfer .. yet once complete I noticed the perms are corrected.  This is during a rsync -a
<MonkeyDust> sskalnik_  "...  may be a binary file.  See it anyway?" => yes
<roasted> LucidGuy, would using root not KEEP the ownership/group as root:root????
<LucidGuy> roasted, so it is my believe that its performed last .. which makes sense.
<sskalnik_> MonkeyDust:  that doesn't seem to make sense. In any case it pukes gibberish to the console.
<RoadRat> hiexpo, Maby a server is good then
<LucidGuy> roasted, not if you ask rsync to preserve perms.
<sskalnik_> MonkeyDust:  I suppose I meant tar.gz, not a plain tarball
<RoadRat> hiexpo, they are smaller arn't they
<hiexpo> RoadRat, maybe ubuntu mini > look at distrowatch.com > all linux distros there pretty much
<MonkeyDust> sskalnik_  it works here, first gibberish, then plain text
<_Marcus> How do I use Disk Utility to make a new parition on my disk?
<RoadRat> ok
<martin_tsc> How can I defend against a flood attack? (not sure if right room but...)
<LucidGuy> _Marcus, simplicity .. use gparted.
<ThinkT510> martin_tsc: try asking in #freenode
<szal> sskalnik_: tar t <filename> <- probably in combination w/ j or z if the tarball is compressed
<martin_tsc> thanks
<sskalnik_> "tar -ztvf"
<sskalnik_> Thanks szal
<sskalnik_> Works perfectly.
<hiexpo> yup ztvf = view file
<roasted> LucidGuy, is that what -a does?
<blue_pearl> any help on the issue?
<szal> !sound | blue_pearl
<ubottu> blue_pearl: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<blue_pearl> szal, in sound preference its 100% still no sound.
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: what does alsamixer show?
<orbisvicis> btw ftr best cpu monitor ever is xosview
<LucidGuy> roasted, -a stands for archive .. which includes a few options.  Man rsync
<blue_pearl> ThinkT510, in gnome alsamixer all the bars r full.
<RoadRat> hiexpo, is it ubuntu mini remix you meen? there was no ubuntu mini on distrowatch
<sskalnik_> blue_pearl:  I was about to say, have you checked "alsamixer"? I had a similar issue in the past.
<MonkeyDust> blue_pearl  in alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: in the terminal type alsamixer, do you see XX anywhere?
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: sorry, not XX i mean MM
<Chipzzz> blue_pearl: have you tried aplay to see if maybe alsa is working and pulse is not?
<wadkar> do I really need pluseaudio ? what is the least "painful" audio-mgmt-library ?
<sskalnik_> alsa is happiness
<wadkar> I dont remember if I installed pulseaudio as a dependency for something, but this audio-video lag in mp4 videos is driving me nuts X-(
<hiexpo> RoadRat, whatdo you want ? what is your objective ?
<ThinkT510> wadkar: if you are using gnome3 or unity yes you need pulse
<hiexpo> RoadRat, desktop or server
<szal> wadkar: Pulse is, or should be, installed by default
<szal> other than that, Pulse has grown quite a bit since its humble beginnings in 2007 or so
<roasted> LucidGuy, just tested that theory. didn't work.
<roasted> LucidGuy, I own a folder in my home dir. 755 perms, jason:jason. I did sudo rsync -a folder folder2, and folder2 came across as root:root even though folder is owned by me.
<Trevor69420> anyone here use winbind on ubuntu
<blue_pearl> ThinkT510, Chipzzz in alsamixer in terminal every bar is full, i have tried  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav still no sound...  here is lspci output if it helps u.
<Trevor69420> i've installed it but still cant resolve windows netbios names
<roasted> LucidGuy, then I ran the same command but without root to folder3. folder3 came over as jason:jason
<wadkar> ThinkT510: szal : I would rather choose 'Ubuntu Classic(No effects)' [on 11.04] than face the A-V lag issue , heck I would even prefer a plain X-term for all I care ... just let me watch these video-lectures w/o A-V lag
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: we asked if you saw a MM not how full the bar is, MM means its muted
 * wadkar needs to submit homework :(
<RoadRat> hiexpo, to make this 512mb ram 512mb disc thin client forward my 3g usb to my router, and i like ubuntu becauce i have it, but anything within reason will do
<ThinkT510> wadkar: are you streaming these videos or are they local?
<sskalnik_> blue_pearl:  there is a good chance something is muted (MM). Press M on it to un-mute. Seems to be a common problem. It's what I had to do to get HDMI audio working,
<rombaaaz> why would my laptop show limited access when i connect to my friend's wifi network?
<RoadRat> hiexpo i have tryed puppylinux lucid but it ...
<sskalnik_> rombaaaz:  connected to the network but not the internet.
<RoadRat> hiexpo, well i have hard to get info on how to use its tools for that
<wadkar> ThinkT510: doesn't matter, they always lag (irrespective of streaming from coursera.org website or download them offline and play with smplayer/mplay/vlc/cvlc)
<mogul218> can anyone help me speed up my synaptic mouse?  I tried this solution but still not satisfied http://johnny.chadda.se/article/speed-up-your-synaptics-touchpad-in-ubuntu/
<LucidGuy> roasted, I can assure you rsync -a retains permissions.  I use it in a number of scripts to replicate directories etc.
<blue_pearl> sskalnik_, i am unable to found anything muted...i made some bars to full which was half.
<RoadRat> it has very limited amount of packages.. and not network manager..
<roasted> LucidGuy, that's fine, but just saying, I did an actual test just now and it said the opposite. Try it yourself. Just take your desktop and rsync it as desktop2 and desktop3, use sudo on one, no sudo on the other. see what happens.
<ThinkT510> wadkar: odd
<sskalnik_> roasted:  which exact rsync command are you using? I use rsync -av and don't have that issue.
<roasted> LucidGuy, speaking of which, on folder2 that came over as root:root, its 755, whereas folder3 (no root, owned by jason:jason) is 775.
<Chipzzz> blue_pearl: i haven't seen your lspci or lsmod... do you have links to them?
<roasted> sskalnik_, rsync -a desktop desktop2
<roasted> sskalnik_, then I use sudo rsync -a desktop desktop3
<LucidGuy> roasted, you are doing something wrong .. I don't need to test anything.  Its a fact!
<roasted> LucidGuy, what am I doing wrong?
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: can you post a screenshot of alsamixer please?
<wadkar> ThinkT510: yeah like other odd things of random GUI crashing, screen freezes, audio-scrambling
<sskalnik_> roasted:  What kind of boxen are desktop and desktop2?
<ThinkT510> wadkar: sounds like you're using unity :) i use xfce
<roasted> sskalnik_, its just desktop in my home directory.
<sskalnik_> roasted:  So just backing up a folder on the same box?
<blue_pearl> ThinkT510, ya i am doing that..
<roasted> sskalnik_, yes.
<zykotic10> orbisvicis: thanks!  i'd never see xosview before.  screencap http://imagebin.org/201729
<roasted> sskalnik_, would that be why?
<wadkar> ThinkT510: I curse my decision to go with default installation, now I have customized all those fancy shortcuts of unity and my work-environment is so much tied to it that I dont want to go back :(
<mogul218> looking for help with speeding up sensitivity synaptic mousepad any help?
<lenneth_> hallo everyone :3
<sskalnik_> roasted:  Nope. Just narrowing down the possible sources. What is the destination directory?
<roasted> sskalnik_, I just tagged it as desktop2, desktop3
<roasted> sskalnik_, however, desktop2 and desktop3 didn't exist prior. could that be why since it had to create them?
<sskalnik_> roasted:  Right, but where are you creating the new backups?
<lenneth_> question. how i can reproduce easily in a .sh script the behaviour that i have launching on a terminal commands separated by ; i.e. waiting first process to end, then start next one?
<tch> hi all
<roasted> sskalnik_, right in my home directory
<_Marcus> What does it mean in GParted when a partition has a key next to it? Does that mean I can't edit it?
<tch> i install ubuntu and have problem with dropbox - download file with speed ~1kb/s. Anyone know what can be a problem?
<LucidGuy> roasted, Just for you I performed rsync -a Desktop/ Desktop2/  perms retains.  Performed the same using sudo .. EXACT SAME RESULTS
<roasted> sskalnik_, I'm in ~ and I ran rsync -a desktop desktop2, since desktop2 didnt exist, it thereby rsyncs desktop as desktop2... it creates a duplicate.
<roasted> LucidGuy, hmm, I didn't use the slash though.
<roasted> LucidGuy, are they backing up right in your home dir?
<LucidGuy> roasted, yup
<ThinkT510> !gparted | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_Marcus> tch: I don't think Dropbox is supported(it's not in the repos as far as I know)
<calico> is there a puppy channel ?
<roasted> LucidGuy, oh man
<ThinkT510> !alis | calico
<ubottu> calico: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<roasted> LucidGuy, I just repeated my steps
<tch> _Marcus: i downloaded it from "Ubuntu software center"
<LucidGuy> roasted, its due to the forward slash ..
<roasted> LucidGuy, http://pastebin.com/7rKUBQRe
<roasted> LucidGuy, oh
<_Marcus> tch: Oh.
<roasted> LucidGuy, let me retry
<LucidGuy> remove the desktop2 .. so rsync creates it.
<roasted> LucidGuy, I did
<roasted> they were removed prior to starting
<roasted> LucidGuy, see in the first ls -l at the very top, no Desktop2 or Desktop3
<lenneth_> there is no way to replicate the ; behaviour in a shell script without going in endless if/then/elif circles?
<blue_pearl> ThinkT510, here is the screenshot of alsamixer in terminal http://tinypic.com/r/2ni8k60/5
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: your speaker is muted, see the MM?
<LucidGuy> roasted, you should find the forward slash resolves your problem.  I witnessed what you are experiencing without the forward slash also.
<LucidGuy> .. as root
<roasted> LucidGuy, so you confirm if you duplicate my exact steps, you saw it too?
<Chipzzz> blue_pearl: is your "lsmod | snd" posted anywhere?
<Chipzzz> blue_pearl: sorry... "lsmod | grep snd"
<ThinkT510> Chipzzz: look at his screenshot, his speakers are muted
<LucidGuy> roasted, correct .. and if you looked in the Desktop2 directory you would have found that it created another Desktop  dir . .with proper perms.
<blue_pearl> ThinkT510, well MM is full i guess....how to unmute?
<gribbly> I'm trying to use a unbuntu 11.10 livecd on a dell poweredge r510 server to access the hard disk. I need to make a change to a file for another distro to get the machine to boot. But the hard drive does not show up in /dev. I think this is because they are a raid 1 array. How can I load the drivers in the livecd session to access the hard disk?
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: select it and press m
<Chipzzz> ah-ha!
<sskalnik_> If I have added a kernel module through DKMS but it doesn't show up in lsmod, what am I missing?
<sskalnik_> I did the "sudo dkms install" part.
<roasted> LucidGuy, ahh I see now!
<roasted> LucidGuy, at least Iknow I'm not crazy... :P thanks for doing that
<sskalnik_> roasted:  LucidGuy: was it just the slash?
<blue_pearl> ThinkT510, Chipzzz , Got it now...thanx
<ThinkT510> blue_pearl: no worries :)
<LucidGuy> sskalnik_, yes.
<Chipzzz> :)
<sskalnik_> Learn something new everyday!
<LucidGuy> roasted, should have taken a peak into the first directory to see if the files looked right .. and would have discovered the actual coply of Desktop
<Benxyzzy> I just shared a folder in nautilus with Guest Access. The remote machine (on my local network) can see the files but when I go to access them, it still says they're locked. I didn't install the linux/SMB password sync thing because I don't want the two mixed up. What else do I need to do?
<roasted> LucidGuy, yar, I see that now :(
<roasted> LucidGuy, I suppose the only real benefit of using root to rsync is when the source contains files that that user doesnt have perms to?
<sskalnik_> roasted:  Correct afaik
<sskalnik_> roasted:  Or can't write to the destination.
<LucidGuy> roasted, yes if you want to replicate perms of another user .. you require elevated privs....
<roasted> LucidGuy, but sudo wouldn't be needed in the case of pam backing up to pam, would it? source /home/pam, destination pam's folder on file server.
<mogul218> looking for help with speeding up sensitivity synaptic mousepad any help?
<LucidGuy> roasted, if you want to change perms on anything to anything other then your own .. you will require elevated privs .. like sudo/root
<ThinkT510> mogul218: isn't there a mouse settings?
<roasted> LucidGuy, k. Reason I ask is I'm doing a remote backup from my parents computer to mine with rsync. My mothers home dir is all 755 but her home dir contents are coming over as 700
<roasted> LucidGuy, its a huge transfer, which is hwy I was curious, when it gets done if it would set to 755...
<roasted> LucidGuy, no root being used, -a in the mix, but she owns source and dest.
<mogul218> they aren't satisfactory not very responsive.  I tried this solution http://johnny.chadda.se/article/speed-up-your-synaptics-touchpad-in-ubuntu/ but still not satisfied
<mogul218> the same mousepad is way more responsive in windows
<mogul218> i would like to use ubuntu more but the mousepad response is so sluggish than i'm used to
<LucidGuy> roasted, depends on environment .. regardless .. correcting perms afterwards is easy/quick.
<actualkishon> anyone there to help me recover my irc password?
<Chipzzz> roasted: why don't you try it with a file or two and see what happens before doing the whole transfer?
<oCean> actualkishon: you can ask in #freenode channel
<theadmin> actualkishon: #freenode , not here
<ThinkT510> actualkishon: they can help you in #freenode
<actualkishon> thank you :-)
<roasted> Chipzzz, good thought...
<Chipzzz> :)
<Trevor69420> nvm about winbind question i figured it out lol
<flacoste> hey, i just upgraded to beta1 from alpha2 and am kind of surprised by the UI changes
<flacoste> is this april 1st or what?
<flacoste> where is the glo9bal menu?
<flacoste> the close box movedf to the right again?
<ThinkT510> !12.04 | flacoste
<ubottu> flacoste: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> flacoste: Precise isn't stable, so it might be broken...
<theadmin> flacoste: Go to #ubuntu+1 for support with it
<flacoste> ah, ok!
<flacoste> thx
<martin_tsc> last time i upgraded ubuntu to 11.04 my wireless wasnt working so I reverted.  Anyone know if that bug is fixed?
<theadmin> martin_tsc: "that bug" can refer to a broad range of things that may happen. At least the model of your wlan card would help
<martin_tsc> mainly curiosity, i might try it again on another partition and see if I can't get it to work.
<kishon> where to place startup scripts for each individual user account in ubuntu?
<MagePsycho>  hi guys
<MagePsycho> <MagePsycho> tar -zcvf media.tar.gz --exclude import tmp * ----> i want to exclude import and tmp folder from media folder and tar the rest
<MagePsycho> <MagePsycho> let me know the correct syntax
<theadmin> MagePsycho: --exclude import --exclude tmp, for example.
<MagePsycho> theadmin: tar -zcvf media.tar.gz --exclude=import --exclude=tmp * ??
<theadmin> MagePsycho: Ah yes, like that, sorry
<godofwar> does anyone know if there is a fix yet on Ubuntu 11.10 for the laggy window movement?
<sw0rdfish> oh damn genii-around I left the ethernet cable plugged in and left the laptop for a while I had been pinged out
<sw0rdfish> so i guess it requires a restart or doesn't work
<LukeNukem> anybody with an android--ik its offtopic
<LukeNukem> but curious
<sw0rdfish> genii-around, I'll be heading out plz pm me if you want to respond, thanks for your help.
<LukeNukem> sw0rdfish, !!
<sw0rdfish> LukeNukem!!!
<alinmear> .
<Benxyzzy> I just executed a mass chmod on the wrong directory :s
<darkurza__> i need some help here
<kishon> i want to have specific scripts run at bootup when a particular user logs in. (this is in a multi user ubuntu pc). And i want to have different scripts for different user. Any help on where such scripts should be kept?
<newbie> hi
<darkurza__> i recently bought an EEE PC R052C   (1025C) and installed XUBUNTU. the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and the hot keys dont work. can someone suggest a solution or some articles discussing this issue?
<Alantas> (11.04) Font hinting doesn't seem to work anymore. In Xfce, I can change the hinting settings, and the CPU meter spikes for a bit, which is consistent with updating all screen text, but it doesn't change. Other things (such as subpixel settings) work/change normally. Also fails in KDE. No idea what might've caused it. Halp?
<Guest439> i have install winxp with virtualbox in ubuntu 11.10, i enable usb controller and when i want to start virtual os i get error : --------------------
<Guest439> Result Code:
<Guest439> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Guest439> Component:
<Guest439> Console
<Guest439> Interface:
<FloodBot1> Guest439: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest439> IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
<Alantas> It used to work fine, on this very same install. I don't remember doing anything significant that might've broken it. (*Maybe* KDE?)
<aaGp> darkurza__, it must need the drivers for it
<darkurza__> ok but this model seems new and asus doesnt seem to support it yet
<darkurza__> can it be manually forced to work?
<darkurza__> i mean, it's just a monitor...i dont see how a computer requires drivers for a monitor that is used on all other models...
<darkurza__> almost all the other eeepcs out there have a 10.1 inch screen
<aaGp> its not for the monitor, its for ur video card
<Alantas> Could be the monitor itself. I had a CRT that could do 1280x1024 then one day it suddenly decided it didn't want to do more than 1024. No idea what caused it. Happened just the same when plugged into another machine.
<Guest439> http://paste.ubuntu.com/865589/
<Guest439> i get this error when i try to start my virtual os (winxp) with virtual box after enable USB controller
<Alantas> (It's retired now. *Hugs LCD*)
<Guest439> who can help me?
<darkurza__> great...
<darkurza__> my old computer breaks, i buy a new one and this is what happens
<Alantas> Try `xrandr` in a console with that monitor, see what it says, maybe?
 * Bsims grins got my computer set up did do something stupid
<Alantas> (It should list supported modes and the like. That's about as far as *I* can help with such issues, alas.)
<darkurza__> failed to get monitor refresh rate
<darkurza__> the min,max and current sizes are 800x600
<Bsims> I rsynced back my home dir right... into /home/bsims/bsims... silly me
<darkurza__> 0.0 hz refresh rate
<Alantas> Hmm. Surprised 800 is what it fell back to. I figured 640 was the resolutiona franca.
<darkurza__> no idea
<darkurza__> the native resolution is 1024x600
<vostro> hi guys
<darkurza__> 16:9 not 4:3
<lilVaratep> hi guys
<lilVaratep> I installed Terminator Terminal yesterday, it was working fine, and then I installed advanced settings and changed the theme, and now it doesn't work
<lilVaratep> Anyone know a fix?
<Bsims> try deleting its dot files
<lilVaratep> where can i find its dot files?
<lilVaratep> .config?
<darkurza__> also atlantas, the operating system doesn't seem to recognize that this is a laptop and therefore, the brightness cannot be changed, touchpad works but cannot be disabled and the hotkeys are also not working
<DynamicFail> How would I stream video in ubuntu with as close to zero latency as possible if the video format is a rtp or rtsp or webcam as input
<darkurza__> except for sleep
<Bsims> lilVaratep: that would be my guess
<DynamicFail> vlc has about 2.5 seconds lag
<Bsims> or .wierdterminalprogram.conf
<Brina> in nano how do i copy a line of text that runs off the screen?
<theadmin> Brina: No real way
<theadmin> Brina: Copying is done with your terminal, not nano
<RiXtEr-Work> Hey all is there an easy way to check my max IO on a disk? also can IO be increased?
<Brina> its going to take too long to select all that text by scrolling
<Alantas> Brina: Well, in the text editors I use, I'd put the cursor at the start of the line, hold Shift, then press Down to move to the next line. Tada.
<genii-around> Brina: ctrl-k
<guntbert> Brina: what are you trying to do?
<Brina> i am running nano from the terminal
<genii-around> Brina: ctrl-u to paste it back in
<Brina> i need to copy text that runs off the screen
<lilVaratep> I can't find the dot files for Terminator Terminal
<theadmin> Brina: Try to redirect the output to a file: command | tee filename
<theadmin> Brina: Then open the file and...
<theadmin> Oh
<theadmin> Never mind lol
<Bsims> dunno then lilVaratep try locate programname
<_Marcus> How do I mount a partition I made? I know what the label is.
<Bsims> _Marcus: man mount
<RiXtEr-Work> Brina, you trying to use a pastebin? check out pastebinit (apt-get install pastebinit)
<genii-around> _Marcus: Did you put some filesystem on it yet?
<_Marcus> genii-around: ext3
<lilVaratep> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome-terminator/ppa
<lilVaratep> sudo apt-get update
<lilVaratep> Whoops
<atubuntu> hello
<atubuntu> need help on partitions
<lilVaratep> /var/lib/dpkg/info/terminator.list
<lilVaratep> /var/lib/dpkg/info/terminator.md5sums
<lilVaratep> /var/lib/dpkg/info/terminator.postinst
<lilVaratep> /var/lib/dpkg/info/terminator.preinst
<lilVaratep> /var/lib/dpkg/info/terminator.prerm
<FloodBot1> lilVaratep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atubuntu> anyone knowledgeable
<lilVaratep> vostro@ubuntu:~$ ^C
<Dr_willis> atubuntu,  with what aspect of 'partitons'
<lilVaratep> Those are some of the files I found with locate terminator
<atubuntu> http://imagebin.org/201744 Dr_willis: can you tell is it a useful way to have root in extended partition .
<genii-around> _Marcus: For a one-time command: sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt    then you can see it under /mnt  ( substitute sdX# with your real drive and partition) . For mounting every boot, use the fstab file
<xpheres> hello
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  "dot files" you mean the config files? most likely in .config/somthing terminator also uses gnome-shell
<Dr_willis> atubuntu,  clarify what you mean.  You can have / in an extended.. i tend to alwyas use primaries. i rarely need more then 4 partitons on a drive
<lilVaratep> DR_Willis, Termininator isn't opening for me, and someone suggested I delete the dot files
<atubuntu> i want to know if this is the reason my system has become slow. also CPU overheats
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  check its docs.  and the .config and .gnome* dirs. and if you are using locate. you would most likely want to 'sudo updatedb' to make sure the locate database is current
<Dr_willis> atubuntu,   i doubt if having / on a extended partion would make it slow.
<Brina> i can set a mark with ctrl+6
<atubuntu> my swap does not shows me swapon option when right clicked here. does that mean its not allocated on startup?
<lilVaratep> Dr_Willis: The .gnome and .config directories have nothing with Terminator in them
<Dr_willis> atubuntu,  you are expecting some right click menu under X on the swap partition? normally a user dosent handle that stuff.
<Canadian1296> I want to set up a mail server. Where should I start? (Obviously with the MTA, I mean is there a guide or something to help me through it?)
<guntbert> !serverguide | Canadian1296
<ubottu> Canadian1296: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<atubuntu> Dr_willis not menu when i right click swapon is still active. does that mean swap is off till now.
<lilVaratep> Dr_Willis: The .gnome and .config directories have nothing with Terminator in them
<Dr_willis> atubuntu,  what application are you right clicking in?
<malkauns> how do u use HUD in the 12.04 beta?
<atubuntu> Dr_willis: gparted. righclick swap partition
<Dr_willis> malkauns,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<malkauns> lol
<Dr_willis> atubuntu,  you normally cant resize partions  that are in use. so if you are going to resize that partion, it needs to be off.
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: .gnome and .config dirs dont have terminator at all in them
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  im not on a liniux box so cant check.
<Dr_willis> id say check the terminator homepage.
<Dr_willis> actually terminator --help may have some reset/config/profile options as well
<Dr_willis> and terminator does use the gnome-terminal configs in addation to its own.
<Canadian1296> guntbert: Thank you! I've been looking and asking for weeks to no avail. Thats exactly what I needed.
<lilVaratep> terminator --help doesn't work, man terminator does
<lilVaratep> are they the same?
<Dr_willis> No idea. Im not on a linux box to check.
<Dr_willis> terminator is a python script that uses gnome-terminal last i looked.
<guntbert> Canadian1296: glad it suits you - and in the future you might want to ask server questions in #ubuntu-server :)
<Dr_willis> If i rember right.
<vithos> where are the ansi colors defined for the console? (not an X terminal)
<guntbert> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (oneiric), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Canadian1296> guntbert: Yes, but #ubuntu-server is usually pretty quiet, and I get better advice in here :P
<lilVaratep> Anyone else know about the terminator terminal?
<guntbert> Canadian1296: thats all right, if you know the channel :)
<Canadian1296> lilVaratep: man terminator shows the manual pages for terminator. terminator --help is the help info for terminator. Same thing really
<Dr_willis> http://software.jessies.org/terminator/
<Alantas> Multiple terminals in one window? No one can live at that speed!
<Alantas> (And Xfce's Terminal can use tabs, so.)
<Dr_willis> oh wait thats the wrong terminator. :)
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu Manpage: ~/.config/terminator/config - the config file for .
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu Manpage: ~/.config/terminator/config - the config file for terminator.
<Canadian1296> guntbert: Well I spend a lot of my time answering in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server, as well as chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic, so I figured I'd ask wherever I'd get the best response.
<Dr_willis> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/terminator_config.5.html
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: I tried looking there already, nothing
<mernilio> hi all! :-)
<Dr_willis> then its aparently not an issue with the terminator .config file.
<guntbert> Canadian1296: no problem :)
<meegooo> is there any ppa for emacs 24 on 11.04 ?
<dominike> ???
<lilVaratep> Home is the same thing is ~/ correct?
<mernilio> With that said, thanks for being open! Assholes in Slackware, Freebsd, Crux, .. i could mention several wants an "invitation" What the hell is that??
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  yes.
<dominike> dvips
<dominike> ps2pdf
<Dr_willis> ~ expands to /home/yourusername
<dominike> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pangolin> !language | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_willis> mernilio,  most proberly want a 'regiestered nick' not an invitation.
<mozura> Hello..
<Dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mernilio> This could be an issue, i dont think Stallman would like invitations!
<Dr_willis> mernilio,  do you have a ubuntu support question?
<mozura> I'm trying to use VBALink but having trouble since its and EXE. I already tried WINE. Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> mozura,  for windows apps. wine, or windows in a virtual machine are your 2 options.
<macmartine> I'm sending the cron execution log to a file, and hte file gets created when it doesn't exist but nothing is written to it (like this https://gist.github.com/1960859 ) how come?
<mernilio> Im serious now: The Free Software for the nobel peace prize?
<Dr_willis> mernilio,  take general chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<mernilio> Dr_willis: if you dont have a valid questin i must let you go
<paul_> Hi All Paul here just getting back into linux its amazing how much I've forgot
<Dr_willis> paul_,  it pays to focus on the old skool fundamentals - those are always usefull.
<LjL> !offtopic > mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio, please see my private message
<pangolin> mernilio: apologies for that dcc send. I clicked the wrong button
<mozura> Well I downloaded VBALink 1.8 and it says that its for Linux also in the README file. It says I need to install SDL
<mozura> Linux, MacOS X, BeOS:
<mozura>   SDL (>= 1.2.2) runtime library must be installed prior to running the
<mozura>   program. You can download it from http://www.libsdl.org
<FloodBot1> mozura: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: If I can't find the dot files, maybe that's why it's not running?
<mozura> Sorry.
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  very unlikely. most apps default to either a set of defaults. or generate a default config file when ran.
<marcelC> Hello!
<marcelC> Guy's ! I have an .iso file which has 900 Mega and I need to burn it down to a 700 Mega CD, anyone has any ideea how to compress it? (It's a multi boot cd which has some tools on it like ubcd 4 dos, acronis, and 3 mini linux distributions)
<mozura> Wasn't trying to flood. I went to the website, downloaded the newest version of SDL... no idea how to install it. I'm confused. o.o
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  if terminator --help  is not working. theres some deeper issues going on.  it is written in python, so there could be some python issues
<Dr_willis> moza,  sdl is in the repos.
<Dr_willis> moza,  no need to download it from any web site.
<mozura> Huh?
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: would I have to install some python thing?
<lilVaratep> I currently have Python2.7.2
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  i never have. I use terminator all the time on my ubuntumachines with no hassles.
<Dr_willis> i just sudo apt-get install terminator and away i go.
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  if you have messed with python on your system. that could break terminator perhaps.
<moza> Dr_willis, were you writing to mozura?
<mozura> Dr_willis Are you trying to tell me that I already have it?
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: Maybe I should try uninstalling the GNOME Tweak Tool as well as the themes? Because Terminator stopped working after changing my theme
<Dr_willis> mozura,  sdl? yes. most likely you do
<DoT> hi people
<DoT> im new user
<mozura> Then I have no idea why VBALink isn't working <.<
<mernilio> Dr_willis: but what do you think? The free software movement to the nobel peace prize? We dont care about race, gender, age, looks! I used to be a fat guy, with no hope, but i wrote a programme who was downloaded +60.000 times. As a "looser" in other peoples minds, i dont feel like a looser when people liked my programme.
<LjL> mozura: try installing the package libsdl1.2-dev
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: Maybe I should try uninstalling the GNOME Tweak Tool as well as the themes? Because Terminator stopped working after changing my theme
<mozura> I'll try that LjL
<lilVaratep> How do I unininstall software in the terminal?
<LjL> lilVaratep: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Dr_willis> !apt > lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep, please see my private message
<Canadian1296> ^^
<lilVaratep> How do I check private messages?
<lilVaratep> I'm running IRC on terminal
<Dr_willis> depends on your client
<LjL> lilVaratep: if you're using irssi, alt + number, where number is shown in your status bar
<MonkeyDust> or alt+arrow
<biudix> ciao
<biudix> !òist
<biudix> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mozura> LjL di you use VBALink?
<LjL> mozura: no
<lilVaratep> "Virtual packages like 'terminal' can't be removed"
<lilVaratep> ooo
<lilVaratep> exit
<lilVaratep> q
<lilVaratep> irssi
<lilVaratep> "Virtual packages like 'terminal' can't be removed"
<guntbert> !enter | lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mozura> Anyone have any idea how to use VBALink?
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  what are you trying to remove?
<infernal> zabomber: Yo
<Dr_willis> mozura,  for windows apps. id check the wine app database.
<Dr_willis> mozura,  or was that the one needing sdl? :)
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: the terminator package, I removed it, but can still use the man terminal command
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  you mean 'man terminator' ?
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  it may be cached in ram, no big deal.
<mozura> Yes Dr_willis, That was the one.
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: I now reinstalled again, and it still doesn't work
<mozura> SDL (>= 1.2.2) runtime library must be installed prior to running the
<mozura>   program.
<mozura> THat is what the README file says... and I'm confused. :/
<Dr_willis> mozura,  and where did this program come from? it could be it was compiled wanting a differnt version of the sdl libs.
<N3M35I5_> anyone know fo a simple way to email a users .bash_history after they logout and then delete it. so next time they logout i'll get a fresh log. please guys
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: I tried running x-terminal-emulator that I found, and terminator works that way
<mozura> Dr_willis, I don't know how to compile or anything like that. I'm very very new to all of this.
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  try running 'terminator' from 'x-terminal-emulator' propmt and see if it works. :)
<disasm> Having issues with gettext in ubuntu... if I export LANG=de_DE, and then run a program that uses gettext (http://oriya.sarovar.org/docs/gettext%5Fsingle.html), it still outputs without translation. However; if I hardcode setlocale(LC_ALL,'or_IN') in my program it works.
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: the x-terminal-emular IS the terminator terminal, =P. Now to find a way to make a shortcut to open it
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  yes. I understand.. but just the binary/command should also work., 'terminator'
<Dr_willis> since x-terminal-emulator is a link to the terminator binary it sounds like.
<gener1c> i dont have access to that machine but can windows print raw aswell?
<gener1c> i have an ubuntu printing server....
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: using the command 'terminal' does not work =\
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: i mean terminator
<Dr_willis> and what does it do exactly?
<lilVaratep> DR_willis: using the command 'terminator' does nothing
<Dr_willis> it returns to the shell? it does not return?
<Dr_willis> and how did you install terminator?
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: it just goes to a new line and I am able to do another command
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: I used sudo apt-get install terminator
<Dr_willis> try terminator --help from within terminator. :)
<Dr_willis> could be its just bringing the first terminator to the front. but ive never noticed it working tha tway
<ubuntu> quit
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: terminator --help does nothing
<itaylor57> lilVaratep, what is the response to which terminator?
<lilVaratep> itaylor57: What do you mean? when I try to open terminator using dash, it just blinks and does nothing. when I try to open with terminal, it just newlines and lets me enter another command
<itaylor57> lilVaratep, type in terminal "which terminator"
<itaylor57> without the quotes
<gener1c> say does anybody have a clue to why would my computer kernel panic only when i leave it for more than 5 minuts?
<lilVaratep> itaylor57: usr/local/bin/terminator
<gener1c> sounds like it has abandoning issues
<itaylor57> lilVaratep, that should not be, you have someything installed locally
<lilVaratep> itaylor57: what should I do?
<itaylor57> lilVaratep, I have no idea what you manually installed
<joebodo> terminator is installed for me in /usr/bin/terminator
<Dr_willis> you added any extra repos for terminator?
<lilVaratep> itaylor57: I used sudo apt-get install terminator one time and another time i used the software
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: yes i did
<Dr_willis> of coruse it could be his terminator issues may get fixed if he now logs out/back in and lets the system rehash the paths
<Dr_willis> or run 'rehash' from a terminal, then see if 'terminator' works
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: rhash?
<Dr_willis> 'rehash' like i said...
<lilVaratep> rehash does not work
<Dr_willis> and how do you know it does not work? what did you do exactly....
<km8> for a two-way ssl between apache proxy and tomcat, where tomcat require client certificate authenication from apache proxy server (note that the client cert auth is not from a client browser). what apache ssl directives can i use to pass the server certificate to tomcat for a two-way client authenication?
<VIPER-II> anyone in here with Raid1 experience?
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: i typed 'rehash' and it says no command found
<Dr_willis> thoght rehash was a bash built in.
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  may be just easier to try a log out/back in to get stuff back to a sane state and see if it works then.
<joebodo> if you rerun "sudo apt-get install terminator" -  it should say it's already installed
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: i have already tried restarting computer
<joebodo> the normal ubuntu 11.10 install puts it in /usr/bin/terminator
<VIPER-II> I have a Raid1 configured on my linux machine. One of the HDD died, so I have the replacement now. Seems mdraid can re-introduce the new drive into the Raid1 team?
<ubie> Hi, I am new and I was wondering if most printers and scanners would work on ubuntu.
<lilVaratep> joebodo: have you had a problem with terminator not opening?
<ThinkT510> ubie: depends on the model
<joebodo> nah - works every time - i just installed it about 2 weeks ago
<ThinkT510> !cups | ubie
<ubottu> ubie: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<OerHeks>  lots of options with terminator >>> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/terminator.1.html
<lilVaratep> joebodo: it opens if i manually find it in usr/local/bin but it doesn't work via terminal command
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  your issue is that you seem to have installed terminator from 2 differnt repos somehow.
<ubie> It is a canoscan LiDE 700f.
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: what can I do?
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  try runniung   /usr/bin/terminator
<itaylor57> lilVaratep, your problem is your path is finding whatever you manually installed locally in /usr/local/bin, until you remove that you will not solve your problem
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: the terminator in the bin works, but I want it to work without manually double clicking it
<ubie> Then I thin my model is not supported :-(
<steve82>  would like to know if there is anyway to remove Gnome options from the environment selection on the session manager in Ubuntu 12.04? Thank you in advance.
<joebodo> opening from terminal works fine - what do you get with "set | grep TERM" ?
<ubie> Then I have to scan it on windows and then mail it to my linux computer.
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  see if there is an actual /usr/local/bin/terminator file or not..
<ThinkT510> !12.04 | steve82
<ubottu> steve82: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: yes there is a terminator file in the bin
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  in  /usr/local/bin? not the other /usr/bin you mean?
<joebodo> lilVaratep, i dont have a /usr/local/bin/terminator - just /usr/bin/terminator
<lilVaratep> Yes, I have terminator in both /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin
<Dr_willis> rename /usr/local/bin/terminator to /usr/local/bin/terminator-i-dont-know-how-this-got-here   ;)
<Dr_willis> then it will use the /usr/bin/terminaor
<joebodo> lilVaratep, what does 'which terminator' show ?
<lilVaratep> /usr/local/bin/terminator
<itaylor57> joebodo, it shows /usr/local/bin/terminator
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis it won't let me rename the terminator in /local/bin
<OerHeks> lilVaratep, so terminator works, use Ctrl-Shift-E: split vertically
<OerHeks> Ctrl-Shift-O: split horizontally Ctrl-Shift-N: focus to next Ctrl-Shift-P: focus to previous Ctrl-Shift-W: close  like the manual shows you
<Dr_willis> lilVaratep,  you need to use sudo rights to do so,
<joebodo> lilVaratep, also, when it installed, it should have added a /usr/share/applications/terminator.desktop file that has the definition for the menu/shell
<Dr_willis> i dont rember the apt commands to tell what package a specific file came from.  could see where that /usr/local/bin/terminator came from and try to purge that package
<Dr_willis> unless you used the source..
<steve82> would like to know if there is anyway to remove Gnome options from the environment selection on the session manager in Ubuntu 12.04? Thank you in advance.
<lilVaratep> YES!!! Terminator now works
<ThinkT510> !12.04 | steve82
<Dr_willis> steve82,  ask in #ubuntu+1   and lightdm gets its sessions from various .desktop files
<lilVaratep> Thanks guys!
<lilVaratep> Now, how can I set a hotkey to open up Terminator?
<Dr_willis> if x-terminal-emulator is set to terminaor there should allreayd be a hot key that launches it.
<Dr_willis> i just make an icon. :)
<engammalsko> Hi I need help with changing the language on Ubuntu 11.10 (The GUI isn't working)
<engammalsko> Is there a way to change the language with terminal? I already have the language installed.
<zul0> what is the best option to synchronize folders between 2 computers with ubuntu?
<lilVaratep> Dr_willis: how do i make an icon to open the terminator?
<itaylor57> zul0, rsync is good
<disasm> engammalsko: having issues as well, except I'm trying to do it from CLI
<engammalsko> disasm: What's CLI?
<blitz> anyone know of a good tool to visualize recent svn commits?
<joebodo> lilVaratep, i pasted my desktop file to you in a pm
<engammalsko> disasm: nvm. It's a shell too.
<zul0> thanks itaylor57
<itaylor57> zul0, np
<Chipzzz> you guys trying to switch languages might try the ubuntu forum for the language you're switching to
<lilVaratep> I created a shortcut key to terminator with keyboard settings =]
<joebodo> blitz, what do you mean by visualize ?
<lilVaratep> Is there a way to make terminator transparent?
<engammalsko> My system uses 40% English and 60% Swedish -.- When I chose Swedish as language it seems like it didn't apply to all the text.
<joebodo> lilVaratep, right click in window and go to preferences
<joebodo> lilVaratep, lots of things you can customize
<lilVaratep> joebodo: do you have a cool color layout I can steal?
<disasm> interesting, ubuntu specific commands my locale is working with...
<joebodo> lilVaratep, i have it set to black - so no :D
<Chipzzz> engammalsko: off the top of my head, it sounds like the applications might have to be switched separately, but it's just a guess
<Roders182> hi
<engammalsko> Chipzzz: It's not only the applications that has wrong languages. But maybe that's not what you meant? Do you know how to solve it?
<ulyedalplo> pump up the nirvanna
<ulyedalplo> ahhh it's a wonderful day
<engammalsko> #ubuntu-offtopic
<engammalsko> oops
<disasm> Chipzzz: did something change with the way c code gets the locale in 11.10? When I run make I get *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden. - but when I compile a helloworld gettext program, it thinks the locale is C
<Chipzzz> engammalsko: no, sorry, but i think there should be a channel for swedish
<joebodo> lilVaratep, i sent you another pm for toggling terminator on a hotkey
<Chipzzz> engammalsko: they might know there
<lilVaratep> joebodo: I already use ctrl alt x for the shortcut, thanks though =D
<lilVaratep> Now I just need to set the colors
<lilVaratep> Make it all styley
<Chipzzz> disasm: no idea, sorry
<codepal> trouble with a lubuntu 11.10 install
<joebodo> lilVaratep, mine shows it on the hotkey, and if it's visible, the hotkey switches back to the previous window
<lilVaratep> joebodo: not sure what you mean =o
<joebodo> lilVaratep, ala guake terminatl
<ulyedalplo> :-)
<codepal> I swapped out the hdd from a laptop to a desktop machine & back again
<lilVaratep> joebodo: i have guake already
<codepal> and now wifi won't work
<sun_devil> I want to install keepass on my ubuntu but do not know where to start
<codepal> it's got the settings there but won't stay locked
<joebodo> lilVaratep, so hotkey shows it - hotkey again hides it
<lilVaratep> codpal: you probably have to format
<codepal> sun_devil, goto their webpage
<lilVaratep> joebodo: oh, like guake?
<joebodo> lilVaratep, yeah
<codepal> lilVaratep, I am not going to format
<macmartine> With this simple scron script, what would cause this 'exit status 1' error? https://gist.github.com/1961183
<macmartine> *cron
<lilVaratep> joebodo: can you re-message?
<codepal> I'll plug in an eth0 before I format
<codepal> sun_devil, download their .tar.gz for linux
<Zal> macmartine, some possibilities: script is not executable, log file directory does not exist or is not writable.
<disasm> got it... setlocale(LC_ALL, "") instead of setlocate(LC_ALL, NULL)
<lilVaratep> joebodo: how do you make it guake-like?
<ePax> How strong encryption passwords should be if i want to encreypt whole disk? Is there eny site so i can test encrypted passwors?
<disasm> thanks Chipzzz!
<joebodo> lilVaratep, i made a script from what i pm'd then set that to alt+.
<Chipzzz> engammalsko: to join ubuntu swedish channel: "/join ubuntu-se"
<joebodo> lilVaratep, (i pm'd it again)
<lilVaratep> joebodo: okay thanks
<Zaitzev> if I have two drives containing a directory each, that has the same type of content (photos, movies, music), is it possible to "mount" those directories so it can be seen as one?
<macmartine> Zal: yep, log directory issue. thanks!
<codepal> if a hdd isn't movable between desktop to laptop... why wasn't I told?
<sun_devil> I have a copy of Keepass rpm in downloads not sure what to do
<Zal> Zaitzev, hm, I think there are filesystems that will do that, but you'd have to reformat. Meanwhile, you could just mount both under the same parent directly, e.g., /media/foo and /media/bar
<codepal> that's ludicris, ubuntu shouldn't be so finickity
<itaylor57> codepal, that would happen on any linux distro
<Zaitzev> they're mounted as /media/drive and /media/anotherdrive yes.
<codepal> sun_devil, sorry, wrong advise before... apt-cache search keepassx
<codepal> itaylor57, not puppylinux....
<engammalsko> Chipzzz: I tried that a while ago and it worked. I've already joined the channel. Ty anywat ^_^
<codepal> some distros don't store settings
<sun_devil> should I un tar it
<codepal> sun_devil, do you know how to use a terminal?
<Chipzzz> engammalsko: sorry i couldn't be more help... good luck :)
<sun_devil> Just basic commands
<codepal> sun_devil, cause that tar.gz is useless
<Zal> Zaitzev, check out unionfs
<codepal> sun_devil, unless you want to compile it
<sun_devil> no, just open it
<codepal> sun_devil, apt-get install keepassx
<Zaitzev> Zal: So I HAVE to format for it to work?
<codepal> sun_devil, in a terminal
<Zaitzev> since those two drives are full of data I don't want to lose, that's not an option
<codepal> sun_devil, and if you don't run as root, use sudo before that...
<Zaitzev> if it can't be done I guess I'll make due as is!
<sun_devil> ok, forgot thanks. Ubuntu version of yum
<Zal> Zaitzev, I'm not sure, unionfs may be another layer on top of your fs. I don't know much about it, other than that it does what I think you want.
<macmartine> this is in the syslog, but i want it to send the execution log to the one in this command but it's not working. shouldn't it? it does create the log file if it doesn't exist https://gist.github.com/1961220
<Zaitzev> oki
<lilVaratep> joebodo: what filetype to save it as?
<sun_devil> did a sudo apt-get install keepassz , says could not find package?
<lilVaratep> How can I monitor the network traffic and bandwidth in terminal?
<Zal> lilVaratep, tcpdump will show you traffic
<sun_devil> codepal, got a error could not find package?
<OerHeks> sun_devil, keepassz without z
<mahendra_> first test message
<lilVaratep> How do I use tcpdump?
<sun_devil> nope could not find it
<OerHeks> sun_devil, like codepal said: sudo apt-get install keepassx
<Zal> lilVaratep, by reading the manual page, just like any command :-)
<sun_devil> got it thanks
<lilVaratep> Anyone know any fun/useful things to run in terminal? I wanna have a cool set-up =D
<john_doe_jr> when you type in a terminal...I'd like to see my options for a particular command without having to do a man 'command' ...does anyone know if that's possible?
<lilVaratep> I currently have network traffic, finch, and irc in terminal. anyone have any more fun things to run in here?
<itaylor57> john_doe_jr, usually  --help with after the command
<Zal> lilVaratep, mc and mutt are fun.
<Captain_Proton> lilstevie, xxxterm it a webbroswer
<lilVaratep> What is MC? And Mutt is the e-mail correct?
<Captain_Proton> no a webkit browser built in the trem
<Zal> lilVaratep, midnight commander is a file browser. Yes, mutt is an email client.
<KingPhisher> I just lost the game.
<john_doe_jr> itaylor57: thank you ...exactly what I was looking for
<itaylor57> john_doe_jr, your welcome
<dmitry_> Hello!
<myersg> whats new in the beta 1?
<ikonia> myersg: it's worth reading about it if your serious, rather than just asking randomly
<lilVaratep> Ouch, Mutt uses VIM, which I don't know how to use
<ikonia> lilVaratep: it can use any editor you want
<lilVaratep> How do I change it?
<joebodo> ikonia, i've read the beta notes - do you know if gnome-shell will be updated ?
<ikonia> lilVaratep: I believe it responds to the EDITOR varible
<ikonia> joebodo: yes it will
<joebodo> ikonia, didnt see anything about it ...
<ikonia> most of the gnome components are getting up dated
<ikonia> joebodo: the release notes only cover (I think) the main repo
<ikonia> joebodo: gnome-shell is not in the main repo
<ikonia> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 336 kB, installed size 972 kB (Only available for any all)
<joebodo> ikonia, ahh ok
<ikonia> joebodo: there you go it's in universe
<joebodo> ikonia, thx mate
<joebodo> now to get kicked ....
<joebodo> gnome-shell > unity !
<BaseBallBoy> okay so I installed the nvidia X server settings and I got everything configured like I wanted it, I reboot my computer and my monitors are setup like 2 complete different computers. 2 applications, 2 of everything. I'm running 10.04.03
<joebodo> lol
<Gentoo64> gnome-shell > nothing
<module000> Gentoo64: s/nothing/unity    FTFY
<joebodo> Gentoo64, well that applies to everything
<Kolibabchuk> Hello, World!
<Schles> hey guys. I want to change the content inside the notification.
<ablyss> BaseBallBoy, in ubuntu 11.10 you can specify the second monitor to mirror or be independent
<Schles> i want the 2 lines (title and body) in one line
<shivam7074> please help i m trying to install but this happens http://pastebin.com/V7amNzWm
<Spyros> BaseBallBoy, i have three monitors
<BaseBallBoy> ablyss: That doesn't really help me
<BaseBallBoy> Spyros: cool?
<Spyros> yes
<Spyros> !!
<BaseBallBoy> I have 2 :D
<dougl> !netflix
<Spyros> thumbs upD
<Spyros> :D
<ablyss> shivam7074, that usually happens if you have another package manager running
<martian> shivam7074: like synaptic
<shivam7074> wat u all saying cant get???
<skutr34> Hey, I suddenly can't play music with Banshee.. I select my track and click play, but nothing happens... I know I have the codecs and plugins installed because I've played the songs before...
<ablyss> BaseBallBoy, have you tried the nvidia gui utility?
<martian> shivam7074: I don't understand your question. "wat u all saying cant get???"
<BaseBallBoy> ablyss: that's what I thought I was using
<martian> shivam7074: only one software installer can run at a time. If you have Synaptic Package Manager open, you can't use 'apt-get insatll'
<shivam7074> wat is package manager n synaptic, pls tell, so that i can fix my prob???
<martian> shivam7074: could you please use actual words. If you don't see a window open called synaptic package manager, then you probably don't have it running. Are you currently running an update?
<Kolibabchuk> Hello!
<ablyss> shivam7074,  "synaptic" manages packages.  It lets you install/uninstall ubuntu software
<shivam7074> no but intalling vlc...
<Kolibabchuk> omnomnom =3
<martian> shivam7074: you can only install one thing at a time
<Kolibabchuk> :3
<shivam7074> pls tell isnt there any way to run multi downlaods???
<ablyss> shivam7074, use synaptic and not apt-get from terminal
<shivam7074> pls ellaborate i m a new user, how to do it???
<ablyss> technically you could use apt-get from terminal as long as you specify all the software on one line
<guntbert> shivam7074: of course you can:      sudo apt-get install <package1> <package2> .....
<ablyss> kind of a pain the whazoo when you have lots of software
<GintasDX> Heya, I got a problem with xdg-open it can't handle URLs with & symbol.
<macmartine> I'm getting this stuff in my log, but no others users have access to this machine. would it be a bot trying to hack in? https://gist.github.com/1961429
<guntbert> macmartine: not necessarily a bot :)
<Ampelbein> macmartine: Yeah, that's a typical scriptkiddie attack. I'd suggest using something like fail2ban if the tryouts get excessive.
<macmartine> guntbert: but someone? what's recommended i do?
<macmartine> Ampelbein: ok, not super uncommon?
<Ampelbein> macmartine: It's normal.
<TinoDidriksen> How can I generate a DVD-DL ISO image that will automount with the files executable? I've tried "genisoimage -gid 0 -uid 0 -J -l -f -v -v -R -r -pad -dir-mode 0755 -file-mode 0755 -udf -o image.iso data" but that automounts with all files as mode 0400. The files in data folder are executable.
<guntbert> macmartine: if it happens very often have a look at fail2ban (not sure if it will handle vsftp)
<ikonia> common sense
<mahdy> elham⣿ hi , are you new here ?
<ikonia> firewall your machine off to smaller range, remove / lock standard name accounts, use tools such as fail2ban to firewall brute force
<elham> mahdy✌ hi ,yeah it seems like this :d
<zeratul> Please help my ubuntu 10.10. amd64 not get over ip from dhcp
<shivam7074> i recently downloaded ubuntu 11.10 wat should i do for security???pls tell???
<commodoreC16> I got issue here on cam and skype , may I unfold the bin quick?
<ikonia> shivam7074: what do you mean "what should do ?"
<ikonia> commodoreC16: sorry what, may you unfold the bin quick ?
<commodoreC16> I mean this:
<commodoreC16> logitech cam + skype, how can I make them to go along with eachother?
<commodoreC16> I connect my logitech webcam to my ubuntu 11.4 (32bit) and nothing happens. I start the guvcview (better than cheese) and the cam is located but only in this program.Now what can I do to get this cam with skype running please?
<commodoreC16> Is there any terminal commands that kick skype to accept my cam ?
<commodoreC16> Thank you!
<FloodBot1> commodoreC16: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> commodoreC16: please don't do that again, and "no" there are no terminal commands to activate your camera for skype
<shivam7074> means i m frm windows backgroud...do i need any anti-virus or some kinda hacker protection???
<pangolin> commodoreC16: the skype website has some trouble shooting tips
<martian> shivam7074: no
<ikonia> shivam7074 no
<commodoreC16> no they do not have they are suck
<ThinkT510> !av | shivam7074
<ubottu> shivam7074: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> shivam7074: if you apply common sense to what you are doing, you will have few issues
<commodoreC16> I see no help So after 3 years no help
<pangolin> commodoreC16: then don't use it
<commodoreC16> Its ok I am out bye
<commodoreC16> yea you can not use your s to then
<ikonia> commodoreC16: bye
<shivam7074> "ikonia" wat u mean by applying common sense???
<ikonia> shivam7074: just think about what you are doing, eg: if someone sends you an email saying "run this it's great" - don't do it
<zeratul> qual o canal do ubuntu brazil
<ikonia> !br | zeratul
<ubottu> zeratul: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pangolin> !br
<shivam7074> okay!!!
<Canadian1296> I set up a mail server (postfix and dovecot). How do I actually use it? I tested with telnet and got a 250, but how do I actually send and receive mail?
<martian> shivam7074: in all my years on windows, I never had a virus despite not having antivirus because I exercized the same virtues ikonia is preaching
<dougl> is there a way to run virtual iOS or other tablet OS on ubuntu?
<ikonia> dougl: no
<ThinkT510> dougl: you could use qemu or virtualbox
<CFHowlett> dougl   virtual ios?  pretty  sure that can only be done on an apple platform
<codepal> itaylor57, lilVaratep - my solution was pluggin in eth0 cable - installing network-manager-gnome, then running nm-applet from the terminal
<codepal> thanks for all your help btw
<ikonia> dougl: ios is not open source and not available outside an apple product or developer agrement
<martian> dougl: look in to VirtualBox; it can run Android, and perhaps others.
<nd456> Can anyone help my update Luminance on my ubuntu?
<shivam7074> but i hav windows runnig also in this system..n files r shared..so now wat???
<nd456> *me update
<ikonia> shivam7074: now what ?
<Canadian1296> iOS can only be virtualized in xcode in OS X (as far as I know)
<dougl> thanks guys....
<CFHowlett> Canadian1296   agreed ..
<toubsu> why does the gnome-tweak-tool never apply the changes i choose?
<toubsu> in particular, theme settings
<shivam7074> i read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus it tells i need???
<ikonia> shivam7074: what ?
<maury> i have problems installing qemu-kvm
<shivam7074> anti-virus or firewall
<ikonia> shivam7074: I've just told you
<ikonia> shivam7074: why are you asking again
<ThinkT510> shivam7074: normally you will not need them on linux
<pangolin> shivam7074: you don't need anti-virus if you want you can install clamtk like the wiki page says
<maury> this appears: Errors were encountered while processing:
<maury>  /var/cache/apt/archives/qemu-kvm_0.14.1+noroms-0ubuntu6.2_amd64.deb
<martian> shivam7074: the answer to your question is as follows: short answer is NO, long answer is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<maury> i google the possible solutions but nothing works
<pangolin> maury: try sudo apt-get -f install
<pangolin> -f will try to fix and finish installing
<maury> i tried that already
<pangolin> maury: purge it and try installing it again
<shivam7074> sorry i don know anythin i just started using other OS like this i do know difference btween linux n ubuntu i thought that ubuntu was under linux!!!
<maury> how to purge it?
<maury> sudo apt-get purge qemu-kvm?
<pangolin> maury: sudo apt-get purge package
<maury> ok cool
<ikonia> shivam7074 ubuntu is linux
<martian> shivam7074: ubuntu is a type of linux, like how a fiesta is a type of ford... sorta
<phpN00b> hi
<KingPhisher> shivam7074 linux is the fiesta motor and ubuntu is the rest
<maury> pangolin, Errors were encountered while processing:
<maury>  dnsmasq
<maury>  vde2
<shivam7074> where i can learn more abt ubuntu...the manual is outdated its of 10.10???
<martian> KingPhisher: although I should have picked a better car ;)
<ikonia> shivam7074: https://help.ubuntu.com
<lilVaratep> Is there a way to upgrade my Ubuntu distro or do I have to do a reinstall?
<KingPhisher> martian: i guess :P
<ThinkT510> lilVaratep: what version you using?
<lilVaratep> 11.10
<pangolin> maury: looks like you got larger issues at hand. I'm not the one who can help you with this, sorry.
<Jimbo99> that is the latest
<ThinkT510> lilVaratep: then you don't need to upgrade, you are on the latest
<lilVaratep> ThinkT510: I thought latest was 12.04?
<KingPhisher> lilVaratep: 12.04 is still in beta
<ThinkT510> lilVaratep: thats the one under development
<maury> ok thanks pangolin
<lilVaratep> OKay thanks
<lilVaratep> You guys know of any fun and useful things to run in terminal? I'm currently using terminator terminal and I'd like to unbore it
<superstraw> i know i can "cat /dev/zero > zero ; rm zero" to zero out a drive, but how do I use all 1's instead of zeros?
<ThinkT510> lilVaratep: dungeon crawl stone soup
<Ampelbein> maury: You can try to catch your error with apport and report it on launchpad: Do 'sudo service apport start force_start=1', after that do 'sudo apt-get -f install' and send the report.
<velko> maury, have you tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" already?
<KingPhisher> lilVaratep: :(){:|:&};: if someone tells you to write that don't type it ever :)
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<vetas_> #list
<vetas_> list
<Jordan_U> KingPhisher: There was no need to give that command, in any context. Please don't do it again.
<martian> lilVaratep: mplayer -vo aa somemovie.avi
<maury> velko, yes
<KingPhisher> Jordan_U sorry I'm new here
<maury> how do i send the report?
<lilVaratep> martian: what?
<maury> Ampelbein,
<Ampelbein> maury: There should be a apport bug reporting window popping up.
<martian> lilVaratep: you asked for super useful stuff for the terminal. what's better than ascii video!?
<ThinkT510> martian: an ascii game (roguelikes rock!)
<maury> no i did not get any window
<maury>  sudo service apport start force_start=1
<maury> apport start/running
<Ampelbein> maury: did you do 'sudo apt-get -f install' after that? Do you still get the error?
<maury> yes
<Ampelbein> maury: Is there anything in /var/crash?
<maury> yes
<maury> dnsmasq.0.crash  openssh-server.0.crash  qemu-kvm.0.crash  vde2.0.crash
<e-head_> Hi
<e-head_> I'm curious whats the official way to disable start up scripts now on a system using upstart?
<e-head_> Googling turns up a plethera of different options. Is there an "official" method?
<Ampelbein> maury: Ok, for every file in there do: 'apport-bug /var/crash/<name_of_the_crash_file>'.
<itaylor57> e-head_, i would say no
<e-head_> itaylor57: do you have an opinion on what the "best" method is?
<maury> ok thanks Ampelbein
<e-head_> Does anyone have an opinion on what the best method is for that matter.
<JMLatvala> Anyone tried the 12.04 beta yet?
<shivam7074> thnx IKONIA a lot or in cena's style love or hate u cant debate dat u rock...and thxs to matian, pangolin n Thinkt510...i'll try to think t510...but wats it???
<CFHowlett> !precise|jmlatvala
<ubottu> jmlatvala: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> JMLatvala: people in #ubuntu+1 have
<JMLatvala> Ah, wrong channel
<ThinkT510> shivam7074: thinkpad t510
<JMLatvala> I'm sorry :-)
<trism> e-head_: if you are on ubuntu natty+, override files are probably the least intrusive: disabling a service on startup is simply: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/servicename.override; you can still start it manually with: sudo start servicename; and delete the file to start it on boot again
<itaylor57> e-head_, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ is the best source for ubuntu
<shivam7074> so ur using it???
<ThinkT510> shivam7074: indeed
<trism> e-head_: reference in the above mentioned cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<skinnux99> ive installed ubuntu on a dell e6400, but cant get the resolution able 1280x800, xrandr confirms the highest mode available is that
<e-head_> thanks!
<skinnux99> but the card supports much higher resolution
<shivam7074> awesome which one 4384???
<Trevor69420> hey guys i have a question for you.....  I have my ubuntu server at home acting as my router (DHCP, FIREWALL, DNS, ETC)  is there a way that I can block popups from my server so that it applies to all my client PCs
<skinnux99> anyone know what else i cant try?
<ThinkT510> skinnux99: the card might but does the monitor?
<velko_> Trevor69420, i guess privoxy can do that
<Guest25521> new to Ubuntu and Lenox. Recently installed Ubuntu 11.04, but wifi adapter is not being located. Adapter is fine, I can use BLAG and the wifi works fine. Any suggestions?
<skinnux99> yeah
<skinnux99> its a laptop but the docs say the max is 1440x900
<Trevor69420> velko, interesting i'll look into that
<skinnux99> it looks pretty horrible at 1280x800
<VIPER-II> anyone familiar with "dmraid" ?
<ParahSailin_> been having skype die and require a kill -9 to fix problem
<engammalsko> I'm going to switch to mint. What's the best way of uninstalling Ubuntu? It's NOT on a seperate partition.
<CFHowlett> engammalsko   just install over ubuntu and format
<ThinkT510> engammalsko: a wubi install?
<engammalsko> ThinkT510: What's that? *googles*
<ThinkT510> !wubi | engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<engammalsko> ThinkT510: So I acutally need windows? (I have windows so it's no problem anyway)
<engammalsko> ThinkT510: Ty.
<ThinkT510> engammalsko: then how do you have a ubuntu install thats not on its own partition?
<engammalsko> ThinkT510: Maybe I'm running another Linux, BSD or Mac dist? :p
<Trevor69420> velko_, quick question... have you used privoxy before?
<ThinkT510> engammalsko: you said you want to uninstall ubuntum how do you have it installed if it isn't on its own partition?
<Sleep_Walker> hi, quick and small request for all users of notebooks and smartphones - I'm creating tool for faking MAC address for anonymous connection to WiFi networks, if you would send me first 3 bytes of your MAC address of wireless device along with vendor name, it would be appreciated. There are some databases already, but I'd like to have list of vendor MAC addresses of real devices (not to use broadcom venor part used only in routers etc.).
<engammalsko> ThinkT510: Oh nvm. Now when you said it I remember that I actually installed ubuntu from windows instead of directly from the CD. So I guess I've already used wubi.
<ThinkT510> Sleep_Walker: please don't spam
<velko_> Trevor69420, yes a couple of years ago. i'm not using it now
<Sleep_Walker> ThinkT510: there will be no more lines from me...
<Trevor69420> velko_ maybe u know the answer... is the listening address suppose to be the LAN side or the WAN side
<Trevor69420> i assume LAN right ?
<shivam7074> how can i change the look of ubuntu by themes, can i directly get and aplly them or i need other sw???
<velko_> Trevor69420, sorry i don't know
<Trevor69420> oh
<Trevor69420> guess i'll find out in a sec
<john_doe_jr> Is there a way to reload the information in your ~/.profile with out having to restart your computer?
<velko_> Trevor69420, i used it with one machine only
<lilVaratep> Anyone find a great dark-colored wallpaper background for terminal/terminator?
<itaylor57> john_doe_jr, . .profile
<itaylor57> or source .profile
<Trevor69420> oh i see
<itaylor57> john_doe_jr, . ~/.profile
<Guest25521> anyone have a solution for wifi on a HP dv6000 using Unbuntu?
<Ebron> How would I go about moving /boot from one disk to another?
<lilVaratep> Anyone find a great dark-colored wallpaper background for terminal/terminator?!! =D
<shivam7074> how can i change the look of ubuntu by themes, can i directly get and aplly them or i need other sw???
<john_doe_jr> itaylor57: what do you mean .~/.profile?
<lilVaratep> shivam7074: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<itaylor57> john_doe_jr, . ~/.profile run that in a terminal
<shivam7074> n then???
<Zal> john_doe_jr, you missed a space after the first dot. "." by itself is another spelling of "source"
<itaylor57> john_doe_jr, the . says read in
<lilVaratep> shivam7074: then in dash search: advanced settings
<[AJS]> lilVaratep: does gnome-tweak-tool work with unity?
<lilVaratep> AJS: yes it does
<[AJS]> lilVaratep: ah I did not know that
<lilVaratep> AJS: Currenty on 11.10 with gnome-tweak-tool
<Trevor69420> bleh looks like i have to set up every PC to proxy through that... annoying
<lilVaratep> Anyone know an irc for mathematics? (calculus)
<tazjin> lilVaratep: How about #calculus? ...
<ThinkT510> !alis | lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<suca> ciao
<suca> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JermBob> /msg ubottu !alis
<JermBob> woops
<JermBob> lol
<wejq> hi guys, i have been messing a bit with grub, and suddenly i realised that something isnt loading, it's a desktop icons title color, and the windows look are too rectangle-like. So i put back backup, but it still occurs
<wejq> what should it be, which thing is responsible to this
<ikonia> wejq: grub doesn't change your desktop them
<ikonia> theme
<wejq> it. grub - i only changed OS titles and background (unsuccesfully)
<wejq> ok
<wejq> i just told ya what i did before that problem
<wejq> as possible point of change
<wejq> so what could it be ?
<ikonia> wejq: I didn't see anything beyond you saying you where messing a bit with grub
<ikonia> wejq: hence why I said grub does not change the look/appreence of your desktop
<wejq> ok, ok
<wejq> i know
<icarious> can anyone tell me if AAC is an open standard? or is it patented ?
<ThinkT510> wejq: you didn't add or remove nomodeset when messing with grub did you?
<xcalibur1978> is there anyone who can help me on this issue? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9541178/cant-connect-to-external-ip-hostname-running-within-my-network
<ikonia> the guys on stackoverflow I guess
<dwatkins> xcalibur1978: my router also doesn't allow loopback traffic to forwarded ports from an internal machine on the same network, you could always just spoof it by editing your hostfile
<xcalibur1978> dwatkins, thanks
<WLU> does gnome-shell work with nvidia and multiple monitors. It keeps on falling back to failsafe when I use nvidia-settings to have the second monitor displayed. On one monitor all is fine.
<xcalibur1978> dwatkins I think I have to change all the hostfiles within my network?
<Timmy> does ubuntu support lvm?
<ikonia> Timmy: yes
<dwatkins> xcalibur1978: that depends what you want to do, it's a bit of a hack, as you'd have to remove the entry if you take a laptop outside the network etc.
<haylo> netinstall 11.04 failed twice with unetbootin and now with .iso to dvd. ending up wiht black screen and no grub menu
<Timmy> i want to install but during the installation it seems that it could not recognize my lvm
<dwatkins> xcalibur1978: what's the reason for wanting to use the external hostname on the internal network? Can't you just use the machine's internal name?
<ikonia> Timmy: lvm needs to be created at install time, you can't use existing lvm, as that will be limited to the OS that hosts the LVM
<ikonia> xcalibur1978: you need to use dns views
<wolfmitchell> Can I install ubuntu normally alongside windows, still being able to boot Windows?
<ikonia> wolfmitchell: yes
<ikonia> !dualboot | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wolfmitchell> Without WUBI? Because I hate it's space limitations.
<xcalibur1978> dwatkins of course i can use the internal ip. But it is difficult to test subdomains and such stuff
<ikonia> wolfmitchell: read the link
<wolfmitchell> Am now.
<dwatkins> xcalibur1978: yeah, as ikonia says, you can run bind and use views
<wejq> ThinkT510: im sure no, but afterwards i put backup there and it's still occuring
<xcalibur1978> dwatkins / ikonia I am already googling that. Thanks guys!
<Timmy> i can resize the lvm physical volume. but idk how to resize the partition which has the lvm on it self to create a new partition. do u know how i can do this?
<ikonia> Timmy: you won't be able to resize the partition that is in use by lvm
<Timmy> so what can i do now? :'(
<ikonia> Timmy: in what respect ?
<wejq> ThinkT510: everything appears good but nautillus
<Timmy> solving this problem, i mean installing ubuntu inside of my other os
<ikonia> Timmy: buy a new disk
<Timmy> ikonia: dude, this is a laptop, i've a lot of disk and this is not solving the problem ,it's just removing the problem
<ikonia> Timmy: ok, remove your other OS, repartition the disk sensibly for a dual boot system
<nic> ciao
<nic> !listaù
<ikonia> nic: please don't
<nic> !lista
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wolfmitchell> So many joins/quits...
<smilcha> is there life in this channel?
<lilVaratep> yes
<FavLedesma> Can anyone help me out with dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu via usb? Im getting the notorious black screen upon boot up. :(
<lilVaratep> I'm currently doing calculus hmoework
<lilVaratep> FavLedesma: which version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<FavLedesma> 11.10
<wolfmitchell> Fav-did you install Ubuntu into the USB?
<smilcha> Someus,  welcome,
<FavLedesma> Yes i create a usb bootable
<FavLedesma> Created*
<lilVaratep> FavLedesma: you have the USB installer and used it right?
<commodoreC16> HA ! I found the terminal script to make skype work with webcam ! Such bull , to tell me that there is no terminal command and telling me not to use cam. Refering me to bull usless skype forums.Ridiculous answer i did get like one hour ago,here on xchat.Did help myself did not need you ! You know who I am talking to!
<FavLedesma> Of course :) it just doesnt seem to like my radeon...
<lilVaratep> FavLedesma: boot to recovery and sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * CFHowlett Thinks this must be full-tilt Friday ...
<FavLedesma> ..maybe i out talked my potential...im not the most fluent pc person
<lilVaratep> FavLedesma: when do you get black screen? After boot?
<FavLedesma> Yes it asks me to install or try with out installation i choose to install and it give me a blank screen but i can hear ui sounds and everything
<lilVaratep> FavLedesma: Try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-10-black-screen-after-boot-screen-908044/
<nathansuchy_remo> 101010101011110110011001001101110010010111100111111100100010000001000000001010101001101001001100100000101000001101101011100011001001111011111011000000110010010110011011001001000110111001111101001001001111100000001011011011111000011011001111011110100110000110000000011011010111001011100001101001101110001100011010001011011110000001001011001101111110011000000110000010110011000000001010000101011110000011000010111101110000011010010
<nathansuchy_remo> 101010101011110110011001001101110010010111100111111100100010000001000000001010101001101001001100100000101000001101101011100011001001111011111011000000110010010110011011001001000110111001111101001001001111100000001011011011111000011011001111011110100110000110000000011011010111001011100001101001101110001100011010001011011110000001001011001101111110011000000110000010110011000000001010000101011110000011000010111101110000011010010
<FloodBot1> nathansuchy_remo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skinnux99> i have a fresh install of ubuntu and the gnome and ubuntu window managers look like crap
<skinnux99> how can i fix this?
<FavLedesma> Hmm i was looking around and saw that going into the f6 menu and choosing nomodeset would help but was a little hesitant
<smilcha> has anyone got free shell account to use? my BT broadband sucks,  wanna get some bnc for irc
<shavington> kDE4
<shavington> Just by infinity not sure if it was a good move
<Someus> smilcha want bnc?
<Someus> i got one
<shavington> I hope to use apache in ubuntu as a web server
<Hubert_> óżku, ty ponoć tez lżysz tylko na kolanach masz... laptopa
<CFHowlett> !ru|Hubert_
<ubottu> Hubert_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CFHowlett> !po|Hubert_
<CrapForgotNickPW> Hi all. I'm having difficulty building a driver under 10.04-server LTS
<CFHowlett> !pl|Hubert_
<ubottu> Hubert_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<CrapForgotNickPW> The driver is for the LSI 'fusion' series of controllers.
<Hubert_> ubottu: wiesz, że to error był prawda? ;)_
<ubottu> Hubert_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hubert_> he he he
<CrapForgotNickPW> The diver code appears to use a newer kernel API than the stock Ubuntu source tree
<CrapForgotNickPW> I'm sure there are patches, but not exactly sure where to look.
<CrapForgotNickPW> ANyone adept at this? Is there a better channel to ask?
<Seven_Six_Two> I have jockey-recommended nvidia binary, xorg set to separate x-screens. For some reason I can't get it to work all the way. Unity gives me 1 proper desktop and 1 low-res-and-without-panels, kde gives me 1 proper desktop, and one that won't show windows (only panels and widged menus). The second (in kde) shows apps in task manager but not on desktop, where there is just a gradient. Any ideas?
<Hubert_> CFHowlett :)
<Hubert_> CFHowlett: yes, pol, not ru ;) thx
<CFHowlett> Hubert_   sorry.  No insult intended.
<Hubert_> np ;)
<Chipzzz> Seven_Six_Two: identical monitors?
<neodypsis> How do you install Nginx to run as www-data?
<ki7mt> nginx is the cache server, apache usually does the heavy lifitign and http config ..
<ki7mt> but you can run it stand allone, there's lots of how-too's on the nginx site, just google nginx
<Seven_Six_Two> Chipzzz, not same make and model, but both 22" 1680x1050 @60
<Chipzzz> Seven_Six_Two: try switching them and see if the problem changes to the other desktop
<LogicallyDashing> I've got a video capture card. I can play the video from it, but it's just snow at the moment. It's not supposed to be. I've got an RCA video cable plugged in. I think the card is showing me what's coming in through the coaxial jack, which doesn't have anything plugged in at the moment. So I need to switch inputs. How do I do this? ivtv-ctl doesn't seem to have an option for this...
<Seven_Six_Two> Chipzzz, it's not the monitor, it works perfectly using twinview
<palladin35y> anyone here uses komposer
<Chipzzz> ah...just a thought
<CFHowlett> palladin35y   kompozer support @ http://kompozer.net/community.php
<Seven_Six_Two> Chipzzz, and I can see the mouse as it goes over the desktop, but not the windows. The panel is shown
<neodypsis> ki7mt: I would run Nginx + FastCGI and not Apache, to speed up a Magento installation on a limited VPS
<neodypsis> with just Apache, page loads are too slow
<palladin35y> thank you CFHowlett
<Chipzzz> Seven_Six_Two: hmmm...
<ki7mt> you can run all of it from / with Nginx, FasCGI, PHP etc, it's up to the admin, I just prefer apache/php/cgi and Nginx fer cache / proxy work.
<Seven_Six_Two> Chipzzz, funny thing, when I hover over the boxes in the task manager, I get a preview of the window. I even entered my wallet password without seeing the window.
<Random832> my laptop says the battery is not present
<Random832> how do i diagnose what is going on? could this be a software problem?
<ki7mt> neodypsis, it's OT but, from my experiences, serving up static content sing Nginx & CDN's with apache proved the best solution for the VPS I had.
<hakim> hello everybody
<hakim> have anyone tested snort?
<danny> hello how do i allow the updating of untrusted packages the ubuntu update manager wont alow me to update anything
<Random832> okay, apparently it says that when it is almost fully discharged
<ikonia> I've "used" snort
<Seven_Six_Two> I've tried snort too
<neodypsis> ki7mt: thanks for your suggestions
<hakim> oh well
<Chipzzz> Seven_Six_Two: have you looked around nvidia's site & tried a couple of different versions of their driver?
<hakim> can you give a good doc for snort
<hakim> I must use it for my degree
<Seven_Six_Two> Chipzzz, yeah, and nvidia-settings doesn't work with older drivers, so it's a pita to use them...
<ikonia> hakim: the snort website has excellent documentation
<Chipzzz> Seven_Six_Two: difficult situation... it does sound like the problem is with the driver, thoug
<hakim> the documentation from the site do you mean?
<ikonia> hakim: correct
<Seven_Six_Two> Chipzzz, I thought since it was rendering that maybe plasma wasn't starting for the second desktop
<hakim> ok thank you should start from there
<hakim> tell me is it easy to install it?
<neodypsis> ki7mt: have you used www.varnish-cache.org ?
<ryan___> Hello. Is there a way to partition the hard drive currently in use using Ubuntu 11.10? I have tried both KDE partition manager and GParted. It said that the device was busy.
<ryan___> There should be a way to do it, since you can with Windows...
<ki7mt> neodypsis, I played with it a bit in a dev environment a while back, but limited use, and never on a production server.
<neodypsis> ok
<_Marcus> ryan___: I just tried that today. Get the GParted live cd, and boot to that. You can then access the device, because it's not being used.
<_Marcus> !gparted | ryan___
<ubottu> ryan___: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_Marcus> That may help
<CFHowlett> ryan___   _marcus gparted is on the live ubuntu cd ...
<ryan___> _Marcus: Can I use Unetbootin to put it on a USB?
<ryan___> *USB stick
<_Marcus> CFHowlett: I feel that GParted's live cd runs faster than Ubuntu's live cd.
<_Marcus> ryan___: I don't know
<CFHowlett> _Marcus   fair enough
<ryan___> _Marcus: Thanks!
<ki7mt> neodypsis, the big boys are running apache, nginx and content delivery networks (CDN's). I tested and ran that setup on UB & Centod5 servers. There fast, very fast.
<neodypsis> ki7mt, in that setup, apache is forwarded the dynamic php content?
<Random832> bug - gvim doesn't show scrollbars properly
<Random832> is there a way to just go back to normal scrollbars?
<Random832> i get them anyway in firefox and thunderbird
<User_007> hello! my indicator-power only shows timer remaining... is there a way to set it to only show percentage?
<ki7mt> Yeah, php/scritps back to apache, text, images, compressed files etc etc (static stuff) front-end to Nginx.
<capslock286> is there a way to get my system working with a UEFI-partition again? Ever since Windows was uninstalled, this has been removed aswell. I am trying to get Lucid Lynx boot through UEFI instead of BIOS Legacy
<neodypsis> and what are the CDNs useful for?
<ki7mt> Speed EU.AS,US dont pull big files from single source.
<ki7mt> Does the same thing as mirrors basically.
<Gentoo64> http://goo.gl/rJjVQ
<CFHowlett> !ot|Gentoo64
<ubottu> Gentoo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<capslock286> I would appreciate to get some guiding in configuring the UEFI-partition properly under Lucid. Anyone who would like to troubleshoot it?
<neodypsis> ki7mt, ok thanks for the info
<Gentoo64> fucker
<CFHowlett> !ops|gentoo64
<ubottu> gentoo64: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Athanasius> ikonia: +b *!*@2001:470:681e:0:*
<Athanasius> ... not that
<_Marcus> Aw, for a moment there we couldn't use the nick "+b" here, lol
<UzbeK> is there any free bnc?
<ikonia> UzbeK: nothing to do with this channel
<pangolin> UzbeK: znc is in the repos
<danny> hello how do i allow the updating of untrusted packages the ubuntu update manager wont alow me to update anything
<capslock286> How can I configure Grub2 on a UEFI-partition? I have not succeeded in in compiling GRUB2 according to this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Kernel_unbootable_without_noefi
<pangolin> capslock286: try #grub
<capslock286> ok. thanks!
<Yossi> is there a nice way to delete only empy directories?
<Yossi> like mkdir a b; touch a/foo
<Yossi> then run a command that would delete b and not a
<dfrkp> Yossi: rmdir
<Yossi> awesome, thanks
<spazbite> å
<Pecker> is there any old repos for the old releases? or did they all go away?
<CFHowlett> Pecker  archives.ubuntu.com IIRC
<zykotic10> !eol | Pecker
<ubottu> Pecker: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pecker> i know supprot stopped..jsut wonder if i can still dlownload old updates
<humungulous> Pecker: i think they literally empty the repositories at eol
<geirha> Pecker: Yes, the EOLUpgrades page explains how
<jrib> Yosique: rmdir will delete a directory only if it is empty
<indio> Hi. I get the duplicate entry at sources.list error. How do I solve it? I can't duplicate entries in that file.
<humungulous> indio: duplication of any URL constitutes the error, it need not be a duplicate entire line
<Fyodorovna> indio, you get the actual file in a terminal update save it go to the sources.list use crtl-f to find and remove the extra. If it is not there look in etc/apt/sources.list.d
#ubuntu 2012-03-03
<wejq> my nautilus is making my eyes bleeding - the ubuntu,smooth,preety look just disappeared, it doesnt load with system
<wejq> all things are rectangle
<wejq> http://minus.com/mbeCsI5L0F#
<Fyodorovna> wejq, what did you change?
<wejq> nothing but grub, that doesnt matter
<Fyodorovna> compiz.theme...etc wejq
<wejq> i changed some OS'es names
<wejq> nothing but this
<wejq> it suddenly stopped working
<ablyss> wejq, create a new user should fix that
<Fyodorovna> wejq, can you be exacting?
<karya> hii
<Fyodorovna> !pm | karya, I don't PM in general
<ubottu> karya, I don't PM in general: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wejq> ok, from the beginning. All my life was stable, but suddenly i decided to reinstall my windows. In unwanted effect i had 130GB of free space because of broken partition table. I repaired it using TestDisk, and my system worked, i had to reinstall and reconfigure grub
<wejq> it was about 2-3 days ago
<wejq> and today i discovered that ocassionaly nautilus view is like this
<ablyss> wejq, corrupt compiz setting
<wejq> wut do
<ablyss> i had to make a new user
<wejq> log on it then ?
<ablyss> then that's it
<ablyss> make new user admin user
<yusuf> connect #zurna
<ablyss> copy important stuff over and / or user ubuntu one
<ablyss> use* ubuntu one
<ablyss> not sure if ubuntu backup backs up all hidden user files, namely compiz settings but it probably wouldn't be good to restore them
 * ablyss oops talking to nobody
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, you can save your compiz set up and use it in other setups and the original.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, if the compiz is corrupt you think that would still work?
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, not a corrupted set up, one that works.
<ablyss> i quit messing with compiz it corrupts to easily
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, you can save what you want is the point.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, what about ubuntu backup.. does it backup compiz settings for you?
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, granted yes, but there are ways of dealing with it a restart of it fixes many things, depends on what you have done. There are lots of tutorials online for the cube etc.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, yes I have restarted compiz many a times
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, most likely I use grsync it backs up with rsync, easily accessible.
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, look at the tutorials as far as what can be done.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, i see.  I just use the default settings.  To much time wasted for me to try to fix it.
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, compiz is not really in sync with just any change for unity or probably anydesktop.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, so far the default settings have not crashed
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, cool.
<_k4> Unity sucks
<Fyodorovna> !cookie | _k4
<ubottu> _k4: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<_k4> Can't help it.
<Fyodorovna> lol there is medication for that now _k4 :)
<_k4> I used to sing the praises of Ubutu
<n0wje> I have gotten used to unity and it seems fine! not for everyone though.
<_k4> Ubuntu
<RoadRat> How do i make output from lsmod come only one window a time if i humbly could ask?
<indio> humungulous, Fyodorovna: Thanks.
<CFHowlett> RoadRat   lsmod|more
<ablyss> RoadRat, what do you mean one window a time?
<RoadRat> thanx
<_k4> It was my distro for everyone but now it's on the list of has beens.
<Fyodorovna> indio, no problem.
<Chipzzz> _k4: install cairo-dock & you'll like unity much better
<ablyss> docky is nice too
<Chipzzz> _k4: ...or what ablyss said
<_k4> I can't figure out how to run anything other that the poorly selected apps that are in the crappy icon list.
<airtonix> oh ok
<_k4> No obvious way of getting a menu
<RoadRat> And how can i search for if a module is loaded
<airtonix> _k4: you mean apart from hitting the.... menuuuu button?
<Fyodorovna> _k4, dash?
<ablyss> RoadRat, #python channel perhaps?
<_k4> There is no menu button that I can find.
<Chipzzz> _k4: f2 and type the beginning of the command
<_k4> Just a bunch of icons on the left side of the window that don't necessarily do everything I want to do.
<airtonix> Chipzzz: that's not actually the equiv of pressing the super key
<Chipzzz> _k4: sorry... alt-f2
<_k4> OK
<Fyodorovna> _k4, you might try synapse, key prompt to bring up a search gui.
<ablyss> super key works great
<ablyss> my only beef with unity is it does not do real-time queries.
<Chipzzz> _k4: you'd still like cairo-deck or docky better, though
<Chipzzz> (cairo-dock, sorry)
<airtonix> Chipzzz: maybe, but that's up to _k4 to decide
<Chipzzz> of course
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, you mean open apps by realtime queries?
<adahlin> I'm trying to re-compile a specific kernel module with ubuntu (10.04). i did apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r), then ran make modules, but the resulting .ko won't load with a "Invalid module format"... thoughts?
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, yes.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, and find files
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, the left panel shows little dots next to the app open one for each one open I forget which mose key brings them up.
<Fyodorovna> mouse*
<spiff_> Any easy way to view update change notes in a shell? using apt-get or so...
<Fyodorovna> middle click opens a new one ablyss
<_k4> Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll check them out.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, hmmm, i dont see any dots
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, i press the super key first right?
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, to the left of the app if I remember I stopped using unity about two weeks ago.
<ablyss> oh..
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, it has queries for some it is just figuring it out, we need a god link to all that unity stuff.
<Fyodorovna> good*
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, well it has recent documents, downloads and folders.. but not real time quires
<ablyss> i don't think the system as a whole is setup for it
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, alt-tab will show you everthing, with drop downs of multiples of the same.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, alt-tab? That's the window switcher
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, iright it is unuty right. :)
<Fyodorovna> right*
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, say you wanted to find all files starting with XYZ the super key type *XYZ*
<ablyss> it just isn't possible
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, use the mouse cursor for the drop downs.
<ablyss> i have to crank up the terminal and use find
<blackmatrix_ny> when will ubuntu change this new user interface ?
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, you would do that in the terminal I think
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, yup
<cordyceps> can someone help me with the audacious player. When I tell it to play a CD a window opens that says 'searching cdda:// 0 files found' and then audacious closes.
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, unity has nothing to do with that.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, but it should is my point ;-)
<cordyceps> drm?
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, gnome 2 doesn't your argument is specious. :)
<cordyceps> mplayer plays the CD but very jerkily
<ablyss> cordyceps, audio and video ?
<cordyceps> audio only
<ablyss> cordyceps, have you given vlc a shot?
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, it shouls make your coffee and play hail to the chief when you boot but it doesn't lol.
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, that's alright with me :)
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, I stole it from another user but yeah why not. :)
<ablyss> it's free and awesome OS
<hiexpo> hola
<Braden`> Hello
<Guest87598> buenas noches
<Fyodorovna> !es | Guest87598
<ubottu> Guest87598: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Fyodorovna> hiexpo, ^^^
<Braden`> For some reason, I am showing 'init' as taking up 40% of the processor.  Top outputs -> Cpu(s): 31.4%us, 68.6%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st.  What should I look for to diagnose this problem?
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, actually this works fine... super key .. type search ... open search dialog and search *XYZ*
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, thats the dash search am I right?
<GordonFreeman> Hey guys, I just install ubuntu via wubi. When I try to boot into it, there is one flashing thing saying that there is no file for something...then the screen just blinks.
<GordonFreeman> I am going to try and reinstall it
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, probably best idea you know how to remove it?
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, gnome-search-tool
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, you get the same with alt=f2 I think
<GordonFreeman> Fyodorovna: yea, I just start the installation process over and it removes it automatically right?
<Fyodorovna> alt-f2
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, I think yo have to remove it from the control remove apps gui
<Fyodorovna> you*
<GordonFreeman> ah
<GordonFreeman> thank you
<ablyss> Fyodorovna, alt-f2 brings "run command"  gnome-search-tool searches/queries $HOME contents
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, or there is s remove in the wubi folder as well.
<Fyodorovna> a*
<Fyodorovna> ablyss, ah.
<GordonFreeman> Fyodorovan: yeah, I just removed it.
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, you might check the ISO or disc witha md5sum if this happens again.
<GordonFreeman> k
<GordonFreeman> thanks
<Fyodorovna> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GordonFreeman> Fyodorovan: wubi downloads the iso straight from the website
<GordonFreeman> Is there a way I can force it to use an ubuntu install iso on the computer?
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, yeah actually all downloads of ubuntu have the wubi in it.
<GordonFreeman> What do you mean, "wubi in it'
<GordonFreeman> I thought wubi was just for win to install ubuntu as a directory in win without partitioning
<YohanMeister> I'm just gonna take a wild shot here... does anyone happen to have a logitech k800 illuminated keyboard and were you able to get it working with linux?
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, you can download just the wubi installer and point it at a ISO, never have done it myself though just see this posted on occasion.
<GordonFreeman> fyodorovna: I can point wubi to install an iso on my desktop? can you link me to instructions?
<zykotic10> GordonFreeman: wubi installs inside windows
<GordonFreeman> right
<GordonFreeman> without partitioning right?
<zykotic10> correct - it's not a real install
<GordonFreeman> good
<GordonFreeman> I am going to be using this under a truecrypt hidden os
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide GordonFreeman heres the guide
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, not really but here is the wubi wiki, I think that that info is on it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<GordonFreeman> bazhang: thanks
<GordonFreeman> fyodorovna: thanks
<Fyodorovna> GordonFreeman, I missed you had gotten it.
<topper4125> Does anyone know if the KDE Desktop works well with the Acer Aspire-One netbook
<bazhang> topper4125, try a livecd
<Merarys> topper4125 : ubuntu 10.4.3 lts does
<Merarys> netbook does not have a cdrom
<_k4> USB stick.
<_k4> F12
<Merarys> at least i think so,do it via usb here is the page for the USB installation http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Fyodorovna> topper4125, should I bumped my ram to 2 gigs though 1 gig for ubuntu is advised.
<Fyodorovna> at the least for a fast running OS
<topper4125> I'm running ubunto 11.10 with XFCE with 1 Gig Ram, runs pretty fast, haven't had any problems yet
<topper4125> Unity works well with it (but I'm not a fan of Unity)
<Fyodorovna> topper4125, yeah depends on what you have open. :)
<topper4125> *That* is very true... I tend to run very few programs simultaneously
<Fyodorovna> me to
<Merarys> depends on what you do also,,thats a netbook for me a JoliceClowd will work exellent on that aspire one netbook
<aicasn> hey all. why does ubuntu install both icedtea and openjdk by default? aren't they both jdk implementations?
<_k4> I run mint 12 on my netbook/
<topper4125> @aicasn... I don't know why... but if I don't have OpenJDK installed, I can't run .jar files locally with icedtea.
<_k4> Other than being a bit picky about wireless connections, I find no faults.  I suspect if I load up wicd that will correct the wireless problems
<itaylor57> aicasn, icedtea is the web java plugin, openjdk is the developmenty package
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/XQYSFvWW <-- Can anyone tell me why I have abnormally high processor usage?  That is a complete list of all processes
<aicasn> itaylor57: so without icedtea, firefox/chrome/etc won't be able to use embedded java applets?
<thomedy> im on the unetbootin page for making my flash drive bootable... and when i download the linux version which i run linux already im just moving back to an lts version instead of 11.1
<_k4> Braden`: run htop
<itaylor57> aicasn, yes
<thomedy> it keeps saying im getting a exe
<thomedy> but im not
<topper4125> I was thinking about mint for the netbook... but went with the setup I have no instead...
<thomedy> and when i chmod +x it does nothing
<aicasn> itaylor57: ok. ty for the clarification
<itaylor57> aicasn, openjdk or openjre lets you run java applications locally on your system
<ki7mt> topper4125, I had a small HP Netbook, have ran both Xubuntu and Lubuntu on it, ran nicely. Gnome or KDE was, in my case too much for it.
<asnt> Hi! Can anyone help me with a jittery/laggy mouse pointer?
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, unetbootin should be bootable when loaded, what's going ion?
<thomedy> i agree but its not booting for me at all
<Fyodorovna> asnt, have you looked in mouse for adjustments?
<thomedy> i download the link that says (for linux)
<knewbie_> hi.. can someone help me with 12.04 beta1? it is not booting
<thomedy> and then click  it in my gui
<thomedy> but it says no app for running an exe
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, you know the key prompt to bring up a boot from menu that is not in the bios try f12.
<Braden`> _k4:  I would paste the results to pastebin, but I cannot highlight anything in htop
<itaylor57> knewbie_, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<topper4125> @ki7mt I was thinking the same thing... I might just stick with XFCE... if it ain't broke... don't fix it ;)
<knewbie_> ok thx
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, when does it sya this?
<thomedy> shouldn't i have to make my unetbootin run first
<Fyodorovna> say*
<thomedy> so that it builds my flash
<asnt> Fyodorovna: No I haven't actually. Good thinking (d'oh). Just a minute…
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, what have you done so far?
<thomedy> i have done this multiple times in my life and because its so infrequently i always forget something
<thomedy> i downloaded the iso and the unetbootin thats all
<thomedy> i was about to build my flash with runing unetbootin
<thomedy> so that it would make my flash bootable
<thomedy> thats when i ran into this problem
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, for the thimb to a fat, and load the ISO.
<ki7mt> topper4125, Yep I like Xubuntu and Lubuntu, either one works well on Netbooks IMHO.
<Fyodorovna> s/format/thumb
<asnt> Fyodorovna: No luck. (I didn't look there before because I haven't changed anything in the mouse settings in a long time, and the problem only started maybe 2 days ago)
<Fyodorovna> asnt, is it jittery when just sitting still?
<thomedy> im sorry i dont understand at all waht you just said im sorry again
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/XQYSFvWW <-- Can anyone tell me why I have abnormally high processor usage?  That is a complete list of all processes
<asnt> Fyodorovna: No, it's just slow/inaccurate/hitchy when I try to move it (it doesn't always go where I expect it to)
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, form the thumb to a fat 32 partition, then use unetbootin to load the ISO to it.
<Fyodorovna> format*
<Fyodorovna> asnt, not sure then really.
<thomedy> thank you
<_k4> Braden`: Why
<asnt> Fyodorovna: Ok, well thanks anyway!
<Fyodorovna> asnt, have you cleaned the roller that the mouse rolls on?
<Braden`> _k4:  htop won't allow me to highlight
<Braden`> It is some kind of ncurses interface that allows you to click on things with the mouse
<thomedy> okay i dont know how i got to an msdos format thank you hopefully that fixes it i just have to figure out how to do that in linux now
<_k4> Braden`: run top -n 1
<asnt> Fyodorovna: I haven't actually. That's a good idea… I'll try an optical mouse for a couple minutes first to make sure it's not a software problem though.
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, the disk utility or gparted works.
<Chipzzz> Braden`: init is still running after 16 days?!?
<Fyodorovna> asnt, my mouse a older ball type gets the ball junked up and the two flat roolers sometimes.
<Fyodorovna> rollers*
<asnt> Fyodorovna: Yes, mine does that too sometimes (I prefer ball mice over optical mice just because of the feel). I just tried an optical mouse though and it has the same problem. :-(
<Fyodorovna> Braden`, f3 will let you search and f9 will allow you to kill in htop look at the instructions in the gui
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/Bc0K83Vb
<Braden`> Thats the updated top
<Braden`> output
<Braden`> top -n 1
<Chipzzz> Braden`: anything in the logs about what init is doing?
<thomedy> i really like the style of 11.1 but need the lts of 10.4 when do we think that 12 lts will be fully tested and out of betta does anyone know
<_k4> Is init running like that all the time?
<_k4> It's taking too much time.
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, 12.04=april 4th month
<Chipzzz> _k4: the machine's been up 16 days... init has gone berzerk
<bazhang> thomedy, in April. 12.04
<siv0r> hi! I'm hoping someone could help me with the default music player for 11.1.  I've gone through everything I can think of to change the behavior when I launch music from nautilus, but it always defaults to banshee. trying to get it to run Audacious. Used 'open with' and changed default in system settings.
<valdur55> Can anyone reproduce my bug: http://youtu.be/VC7wXPcqjhM ?
<Braden`> Let me check the logs
<Braden`> But yea, its running like that 24/7
<_k4> Chipzzz: Braden` reboot.
<thomedy> cool... not to far away... im pretty psyched about a new lts
 * giowck O.o
<smilcha> has anyone got problems with software cenre? I can`t connect, saying check your internet connection, rest of web is fine
<Chipzzz> Braden`: init should have a total time < 1 second & be sleeping
<siv0r> smilcha, working fine for me
<cavibird> rhythmbox?
<smilcha> hmm strange
<Pecker> smilcha: does apt-get update work ok, or does synaptic work?
<cavibird> mines workin fine too
<smilcha> Pecker,  Updates are fine,
<Braden`> Nothing is in the logs
<Braden`> This is an OpenVZ container
<Braden`> would that have anything to do with it?
<Chipzzz> Braden`: have you rebooted?
<Braden`> Chipzzz:  Same thing on reboo
<Braden`> reboot
<ubuntu> hej
<siv0r> anybody have any luck modifying their default music player away from banshee? that is, from double clicking an mp3 in nautilus, launching into something other than banshee?
<Chipzzz> you'll need to find out what init is doing... it's gone amok
<Braden`> How would I figure that out?
<dlentz> siv0r, right-click the mp3, select open with, choose your music player and make it the default
<Pecker> agree with dlentz
<Chipzzz> Braden`: that's a tough one...
<dlentz> siv0r, nvm i see you tried that
<Pecker> hmm weird..sfotware center is very weird
<siv0r> dlentz, yeah, I've even tried 'forget association' on banshee
<cavibird> I Just use apt-cache and apt-get
<_k4> Braden`: ps -e
<siv0r> dlentz, it seems pretty dead set on being the default, and I've no idea where the setting is residing to fix it by hand (only been using linux for a very short while)
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/Z40N9sXz <-- ps -e at the bottom
<siv0r> I wonder if it's specific to nautilus, since that's where I'm opening the mp3s from
<Sach> trying to convert .flv to .mpg with ffmpeg.  After the convert, I try to play the clip, but get the error: "GstMPEGAudioParse: No valid frames found before end of stream"
<_k4> Braden`: You're running on a VPS?
<Chipzzz> _k4: very observant... that explains it
<thomedy> im sorry to be so needy i had to do a bit of googling to to get to where im at... my flash is fat 16 i was asked to format to fat 32 im doing that i installed gparted and when i select my flash as a device and go to format it is grayed out
<thomedy> as in not an option
<thomedy> and i selected the device
<_k4> Chipzzz: and probably OpenVZ
<ejcweb> I've got a folder full of (small) images and want to join them all together into a fast photo slideshow, rendered as a video. Each photo will probably show for 1 frame at most. What would you recommend to do this? Does a good tool exist? (The number of images is ~2000),
<SaRSAeOL> ejcweb: iMovie does that pretty nicely
<Chipzzz> oh yeah, i think he mentioned something about that earlier...
<SaRSAeOL> ejcweb: sorry forgot this was the ubuntu irc
<dfrkp> ejcweb: OpenShot is pretty good tool, but I'm unsure how easy it is to deal with that many files...
<siv0r> I found a site that may have helped. in /etc/gnome there's defaults.list, which lists mime-types and the default application for each, which had this listed: audio/x-mp3=banshee.desktop
<che_> che
<`Korvin> hey, I installed ubuntu onto an external harddrive that was connected using esata, it screwed up my grub =O
<`Korvin> I'm booted into a usb live disc
<`Korvin> how can I fix it
<siv0r> dlentz, woot! fixed it. No idea why that's not automated.
<Braden`> _k4:  Yes, its OpenVZ
<Braden`> I don't see why it would be 100% on a vps though
<siv0r> dlentz, thanks for the help. solution is gedit /usr/share/applications/defaults.list and change audio-mpeg, mp3, etc. to the app of choice.
<Chipzzz> Braden`: what is 100%?
<`Korvin> 1/1
<Chipzzz> Braden`: your init process is 40% but that is evidently your neighbors
<rump> how can i add the backport repo and update to postfix 2.8 without updating every package
<rump> i'm on lucid lts
<_k4> Braden`: You're seeing the host usage, not hing you can do about that.
<Fyodorovna> rump, technically this channel does not support installs out of the release.
<thomedy> okay ... i changed my flash to fat 32 which is waht it shows in gparted
<rump> Fyodorovna: i see, okay.
<thomedy> and then i go to the gui and it says unetboot in is still an executable
<Fyodorovna> rump, does not mena you wont get help on occasion, justa heads up. :)
<Fyodorovna> mean*
<thomedy> also it says in my gui that its filesystemtype is msdos
<thomedy> please help fyodorovna thank you
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, msdos underlies fat and ext type partitions.
<trism> rump: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Configuring_Backports_for_Manual_Install
<thomedy> okay so im fat 32 then is that what you are saying
<thomedy> i know gparted is saying that
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, yeah.
<thomedy> before it says fat16
<thomedy> and now its fat 32
<Fyodorovna> thats what you want fat32. thomedy
<thomedy> question 2 it still says that my unetbootin is an executable
<rump> trism++
<rump> ty!
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, where?
<thomedy> when i run it i click it in the gui and it says cant run an executable
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, what gui?
<thomedy> just the normal screen
<thomedy> the graphic user interface
<thomedy> also now that i reformated the flash i cant seem to move stuff to it in the command line
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, to be honest your overthinking this load it and boot it.
<thomedy> i dont have to run it before i run it.
<mcurran> Is there a way to make an exact copy of your whole partition in ubuntu?  I was thinking of using dd or make an iso somehow, but just wanted to know if anybody knew?
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, you want a thumb you can boot a OS with right?
<thomedy> yep
<Fyodorovna> mcurran, clonezilla.org
<thomedy> i have definately done this before but i remember running unetbootin and making the iso... a thing
<Fyodorovna> thomedy, then open unetbootin load the iso and reboot to it.
<Guest14034> Hey everyone
<thomedy> but tscool
<thomedy> i will just run it
<Guest14034> I couldn't seem to get my Ubuntu 11.10 to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04
<thomedy> sorry
<thomedy> do in it
<Guest14034> I followed the instructions and it didn't work.
<Fyodorovna> Guest14034, not a good idea it is in development.
<Fyodorovna> Guest14034, is the 11.10 your main OSD?
<che__> hello
<Fyodorovna> OS*
<Guest14034> Yes
<Guest14034> It's not in a virtual machine if that is what you were asking.
<che__> could anyone give me some pointers on getting some munin help
<Guest14034> My machine is dual booted however.
<Fyodorovna> Guest14034, then yhu definately d\should not be ugrading to 12.04 it is development it has not been released.
<Fyodorovna> Guest14034, dual booted with what?
<che__> yea... i am still on 10.04 for my builds
<che__> if someone knows a good channel for help with munin I would greatly appreciate it.
<KFP> Hey!
<KFP> I've noticed that Ubuntu 11.10 often gets confused with programs that are running in maximized windows.
<geirha> che__: I take it you've tried #munin?
<Fyodorovna> KFP, how about a definition for confused.
<KFP> The top bar doesn't work properly.
<che__> yea... channel is dead
<Fyodorovna> KFP, in what way?
<mrd_> any network monitoring software for ubuntu ?
<mrd_> any network monitoring software for ubuntu ?
<che__> for net mon use wireshark
<mrd_> any network monitoring software for ubuntu ?  expect wireshark
<mrd_> any network monitoring software for ubuntu ?  expect wireshark
<KFP> Fyodorovna: Recently, it seems to often happen that the menus in the top bar just disappear, so that the only options are minimize, maximize and close.
<che__> all kinds but wireshark is best for auditing what you rely have going on
<Fyodorovna> KFP, you may need to click the window then the top bar or something like that.
<geirha> che__: Well, I'd idle in the channel and "strike" again when it gets lively
<KFP> Fyodorovna: I've had the problem a number of times now and have clicked here and there (otherwise I wouldn't be whining about it). :)
<che__> geirha... thanx for the advi... i will bounce back and fourth... just kink of anxious since i have limited time and am frustrated now
<KFP> Fyodorovna: The problem seems to be happening with *at least* the Audacious music player and the XChat IRC client.
<Fyodorovna> KFP, hard to say what the problem is I had to restrt the ldm at one point, could be tweaks to compiz, if you have made any changes.
<che__> mrd .... what are you looking to monitor exactly?
<beejeebus> does anyone know why php5 for precise has a build-depends on mysql-server-core-5.5?
<che__> php and mysql have become intertwined in the last few years... lots of libs that have dependents
<KFP> Fyodorovna: Nope, no changes. Sometimes X gets completely frozen when I alt-tab from one window to another.
<beejeebus> che__: ok. but mysql server?
<Fyodorovna> KFP, hard to say good luck.:)
<Itaku> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, booting off of the CD theres no video. Anyone know a fix?
<che__> beejeebus... not sure... but there must be a lib that has a dependent with it
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Fyodorovna> Itaku, nomodeset or the alternative cd works generally.
<Itaku> thanks.
<KFP> Fyodorovna: Well, it's not a huge problem, perhaps 12.04 will help once it's released.
<che__> beejeebus: I am kind of rusty with irc... havn't used it in years...
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> I just messed up Ubuntu
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> I accidently pressed alt ctr f2 on my other username
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> couldn't figure out how to get out so i typed startx
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Now i can't login to my user name at all..
<jslTBH> might be on another virtual console - try CTRL ALT F7 (Default virtual console for X)
<che__> lol
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> im on root now
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> should i do that on there?
<che__> your ctrl alt and f1 through 7 are just different tty's
<bazhang> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT, is this backtrack
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> no... this is Ubuntu 11.10
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> im used to backtrack, that is why i typed in startx
<gener1c> startx is fun
<bazhang> the root account is disabled ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> i had to login to root on Ubuntu just to get on here
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> I enabled root in Ubuntu
<bazhang> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT, no there is no need for that , ever
<gener1c> albert your name hurts my eyes
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> my other account is admin
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> I know, but it's somewhat good i did it because now i can get on chat
<KFP> Fyodorovna: XChat seems to have lost the top bar menu again. :\
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> any help?
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Oh, and it says i am still logged in on that name
<che__> yea ... ctrl alt f7
<KFP> Fyodorovna: The minmax options are there but nothing else.
<bazhang> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT, it's not clear what your question is
<bazhang> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT, there is never a need to login as root, let alone irc as root
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Ok here is my problem. I was on my other username (which was an admin) and i pressed ctr-alt F2. It took me to a text command. I typed in startx (because i thought it would start the ox back up) and it did some weird stuff. I restarted the comp and tried to login to that same name. It does nothing. I had to login to root to get on here.
<che__> bazhag... your missing the issue... he switched tty's and didnt' know how he got there
<dr_willis> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT,  you were allready in 'X' when you ran startx. so  the command would not be what you wanted.
<bazhang> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT, what is some "weird stuff" clarify
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> I don't recall. I had to reboot the computer.
<dr_willis> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT,  you so the login screen worked?
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> It was alien language if anything.
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> yup
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> the login screen works perfectly
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> oh and btw when i go to user accounts it says i am still logged in
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Any ideas?
<alexGla> setting git-hub repo, trying to copy key from git-hub. fail every time
<dr_willis> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT,  try making a new user. see if works for them
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> okay
<vacho> how do I get a log to print out automatically?
<vacho> I do cat, but I have to run cat everytime its appended, how do I get it to output automatially everytime it's appended
<trism> vacho: tail -f /path/to/log
<vacho> ur the man thx
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> i was able to create a new user
<dr_willis> the log colorizer tools are handy also
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> im more worried about losing all the files on that account
<che__> so dose no one here know anything about munin
<dr_willis> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT,  if the new user works.. then its some setting of the old users that seem to be the issue.
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Is there a way to reset that?
<dr_willis> you can login to the console and  clean out some settings.
<bazhang> !info munin | che__
<ubottu> che__: munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-3ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 148 kB, installed size 740 kB
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> how do i do that
<dr_willis> in linux theres normally always a way. :)
<dr_willis> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT,  depends on what setting is the issue.  you could start by renameing the .config and .gnome* dirs, (or moveing them to some sub dir to archive them incase you want to try to get your settings back)
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> ok i will give it a try.
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Thanks
<dr_willis> bbl
<lilVaratep> how do you leave an IRC ## ?
<lilVaratep> Nevermind =D
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> ok here is the error i am getting
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> when restarting gnome
<OldOneEye> if i have multipul ip address assigned by my isp how can i change the host name so internet users see haxor.box
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> when i logout
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> it says sessions not unmounting
<OldOneEye> like in shell accounts
<liubin> hit
<airtonix> how do you set "resize with right mouse button" in 11.10? (in previous versions i could do this in gconf-editor, however ubuntu now uses dconf and that option isn't available there)
<faissal> hi guys, whats wrong with my compiz volume overlay icon, it has turned to a low res image ? can i fix that ?
<lilVaratep> faissal: can you please rephrase?
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> Press alt ctr F2
<faissal> lilVaratep: sorry, i meant to say that the overlay icon when i press volume up or down is now a lowresolution image, im running ubuntu precise with compiz turned on
<bazhang> faissal, #ubuntu+1 for precise
<faissal> ok bazhang
<bazhang> ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT, who are you addressing
<OldOneEye> if i have multipul ip address assigned by my isp how can i change the host name so internet users see haxor.box like in shells
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> sorry i pressed ctrl f1 when i did that
<ALBERTTTTTTTTTTT> One of my users will not unmount.
<trism> airtonix: alt+middle-click maybe? seems to work in oneiric gnome-shell
<airtonix> trism: yes i know that alt+middle click drag is the default, but i have always prefered (and been able to) change it to alt+rightclick drag.
<airtonix> trism: in fact on my system 76 11.10 64bit laptop, i did somehow change it to alt+rightclick drag
<wingdspur> OldOneEye: add your entry to /etc/hosts
<OldOneEye> but wat will my external host be on the internet
<erpo> I have a pptp vpn set up in networkmanager, and it keeps dropping out. Where can I look for log files to figure out why the connection is dropping?
<vostro> wow
<lilVaratep> wow... who said to press control alt f2
<iiioxx> erpo: I'd start by tailing /var/log/syslog following your disconnect.
<lilVaratep> anyone know how to get out of control alt f2?
<airtonix> trism: short answer, you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager and change it there
<airtonix> lilVaratep: ctrl alt f8
<trishxo> how to format dvd-rw discs?
<airtonix> trishxo: braeso or kd3
<trishxo> airtronix: thank you very kindly sir.
<bazhang> trishxo, brasero is what he meant
<Roasted> Question - if I drop a bin bash script in cron.daily, will it run... daily? Is that what it's meant for or am I to schedule it in cron like any other job?
<trishxo> bazhang: w,e i knew what he meant, so.
<bazhang> and k3b
<airtonix> trishxo: sorry kb3 not kd3
<airtonix> at least i think
<lilVaratep> what's ctrl alt f8 do
<iiioxx> Roasted: yep, that
<bazhang> k3b airtonix
<lilVaratep> it just turned my screen blank
<airtonix> that
<iiioxx> that's what the directory is for.
<airtonix> lilVaratep: try f9 or f7
<trishxo> airtronix: w,e dude, i got it on brasero now so thx.
<johnzorn> from the command line how would I query the x server to find out the displays and to turn them on/off
<lilVaratep> f7 brings me back
<lilVaratep> but in general what does ctrl + alt + f(x) do?
<Roasted> iiioxx, do you know if the cron.daily executes at a specific time daily? I'm trying to figure out if the system is suspended 18 hours a day if it'll still manage to run daily....
<trishxo> airtronix: now how do i actually format it? lol
<airtonix> lilVaratep: sometimes it's different from machine to machine so you can't be sure
<Fyodorovna> lilVaratep, takes you to the tty.
<lilVaratep> what's tty?
<lilVaratep> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<airtonix> trishxo: not sure, i think it's been 20 years since i touched a optical disc
<trishxo> airtronix: you use usb to install linux?
<airtonix> trishxo: k3b is actually more feature rich, (if you fond brasero lacking)
<airtonix> trishxo: yeah all the time now, previously through network
<iiioxx> Roasted: cat /etc/crontab
<trism> airtonix: yeah I found it for gnome-shell too, still gconf: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /apps/metacity/general/resize_with_right_button true;
<lilVaratep> is there a way to install ubuntu on same hard drive as w7? except not using wubi, because what if i want to format my w7?
<airtonix> trism: which is of course only applicable to older versions of ubuntu yes?
<Roasted> iiioxx, do you understand what I'm asking? That does nothing.
<trism> airtonix: no I just tried it, still works in 11.10
<airtonix> trism: doesn't for me. (in gnome shell)
<iiioxx> Roasted: cat /etc/crontab and it will tell you what time your daily jobs will run.
<trism> airtonix: did you restart the shell?
<Roasted> iiioxx, no, no it doesn't.
<Roasted> iiioxx, my job isn't set in /etc/crontab, its simply sitting in /etc/cron.daily because I was told th ose jobs will execute daily.
<iiioxx> Roasted: you don't have a line like '25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )'
<iiioxx> in you /etc/crontab?
<Roasted> iiioxx, oh, I see that now. :X
<Sach> Why does my libre office document always open in a new workspace in ubuntu 11.04?
<subthalamus> lilVaratep: if you dont already have a separate partition, youll have to create one first
<Roasted> iiioxx, so if the system isnt on at that specific time, it wont EVER run... eh?
<subthalamus> then installing ubuntu into it is childsplay
<lilVaratep> subthalamus: and to do that i'd have to uninstall w7?
<airtonix> trism: thanks for that, this was the missing step
<iiioxx> Roasted: correct.
<subthalamus> lilVaratep: no
<Roasted> iiioxx, well, that sucks. I was hoping it worked more like deja dup, where it was intelligent enough to realize the system was turned off previously when it tried to run and jsut go.
<Pecker> anyone have keyboard and mouse freezing issues with 10.04
<lilVaratep> subthalamus: w7 cd wont let me partition because i already have an OS on this
<subthalamus> lilVaratep: I'd suggest using a livecd with gparted and shuffle things around
<airtonix> trism: i have one of those microsoft arc mice that flattens out (this middle button is actually a touch pad) so middle click is a tedious double tap
<iiioxx> Roasted: I don't believe that's the case.  you could test it.  shut down the system prior to the scheduled time, wait until after, and then boot up again.  cron might do a 'catch up' on start, but I don't believe that's the case.
<trism> airtonix: yeah it seems to work better with right-click than middle-click on my mouse as well (smoother)
<subthalamus> lilVaratep: clear?
<researcher123> whats the best method to backup and restore all my installed applications and settings on Ubuntu 11.10?
<lilVaratep> subthalamus:yup
<Roasted> iiioxx, thanks for the info. I think I'll take this question over to ##linux since cron can apply to far more than ubuntu.
<lilVaratep> lilVaratep
<iiioxx> Roasted: np.  sound plan
<Roasted> iiioxx, to be honest, I find that hard to believe now that I think about it.
<airtonix> researcher123: aptoncd will do all your debs (but not your settings), for system wide settings i use etckeeper (a git based revision system) and for your user settings, just copy the hidden folders in your home folder (bar a few of them)
<Roasted> iiioxx, there are many scripts in /etc/cron.daily that I didn't put there. The system would have to be intelligfent enough to acknowledge them.
<Roasted> iiioxx, I didn't think it would catch up till I remembered 8 or 9 other scripts in there...
<Pecker> anyone?
<Roasted> iiioxx, drat. cancel that. they just confirmed it won't run unless it's on. :/
<airtonix> researcher123: despite its name, aptoncd can just create an iso for you instead of burning to optical disc
<airtonix> !details | Pecker
<ubottu> Pecker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iiioxx> Roasted: doing a quick search, it seems anacron might catch missed jobs in the /etc/cron.daily, /etc/cron.hourly, etc.
<Fyodorovna> researcher123, remastersys is a nice way to go.
<Pecker> and noone reads previous chat
<Pecker> anyone have keyboard and mouse freezing issues with 10.04
<Pecker> there..read chat next time lol
<iiioxx> Roasted: from the anacron manpage: "Unlike cron(8), it does not assume that the machine is running continuously."
<Fyodorovna> researcher123, you can also just clone it.
<Roasted> iiioxx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<Roasted> iiioxx, I see that now.
<researcher123> airtonix: whats a etckeeper: How do I get it?
<airtonix> researcher123: sudo apt-get install etckeeper. if you're not familiar with git then it's not for you. however what it does is watch the files in /etc and when changes are made during apt-get operations it creates commits (so you can rollback to previous versions)
<Ubuntunub> Evening everyone.  :)
<airtonix> researcher123: if you're only concerned about your userland settings then just focus on your home folder
<lilVaratep2> hey, on my laptop taking a crap right now
<Fyodorovna> !tmi | lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<researcher123> airtonix: I want to format hard disk.Reinstall 11.10 and get back all earlier programs & settigns
<lilVaratep2> !slap Fyodorovna
<lilVaratep2> =D
<lilVaratep2> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lilVaratep2> !KDE
<Fyodorovna> lilVaratep, that sort of comment would have some op's banning you .
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<lilVaratep2> Anyone run kubuntu?
<Roasted> iiioxx, this isnt by default though, is it?
<Roasted> iiioxx, this needs to be set up, right?
<droid-0854> Lilvaratep ive tried it
<lilVaratep2> I hate the dash in ubuntu 11.10
<iiioxx> Roasted: no, grazing through the anacron manpage it seems to be default behavior to make up the missed jobs.  give it a read and see what you think.
<droid-0854> Ku is a nice adapt and you can try lubumtu
<droid-0854> Lubuntu*
<Roasted> iiioxx, hm, this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo - is also from 2010. I wonder if it's changed since to be default like you're seeing.
<Jak2000> how to encrypt a Text with booblefish algorithm? exist a program i am use windows
<totesmuhgoats> lubumtu sounds like something fun
<Roasted> <3 lubuntu
<iiioxx> Roasted: the DVD I'm ripping just finished, so I'm off to watch a movie.  give that anacron manpage a read, I think it will answer your question.  good luck!
<lilVaratep2> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Sach> Why does my libre office document always open in a new workspace in ubuntu 11.04?
<lilVaratep2> Did anyone here about a bill passed and now they will track down torrent users?
<lilVaratep2> hear*
<totesmuhgoats> i like deluge myself
<SaRSAeOL> btpd!
<SaRSAeOL> :-D
<itaylor57> !ot | lilVaratep2
<ubottu> lilVaratep2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lilVaratep2> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Khanna_Param> Hi i am newbie in ubuntu. recently installed the ubuntu 11.10.  I have a strange problem, which i have been trying to solve from past few weeks. The title bar is missing on pressing the window menu button. Can anyone help me out Please
<joebodo> can you post a screen shot to imagebin ?
<Ubuntunub> Evening everyone.  I have what is likely a simple problem -- I have a backup.sh script I'm running to make a copy of a ramdisk dir and put it on another standard HD location dir.  However, it seems to be making a new folder level every time.  I.E.  I have opt/ramdisk and opt/ramdisk-save.  After the cron executes the backup.sh, I have opt/ramdisk and opt/ramdisk-save/ramdisk, (and after another cycle opt/ramdisk-save/ramdisk/ramdisk
<Fyodorovna> Khanna_Param, have you changed anything in compiz?
<droid-0854> Khanna I took the long route and made a new user
<totesmuhgoats> sounds like a window manager problem
<Pecker> anyone have keyboard and mouse freezing issues with 10.04?
<Khanna_Param> I had earlier tried to play around with compiz
<Ubuntunub> The script is rsync -a /opt/ramdisk/ /opt/ramdisk-save/                           Is it the -a that's causing issues?
<Fyodorovna> Khanna_Param, reset compiz.
<Khanna_Param> I changed compiz to install new theme
<YohanMeister> has anyone here used, or even heard of, efi_stub?
<overdub> Ubuntunub: you need -r for recursion
<Khanna_Param> the problem actually started after i installed new theme.
<Fyodorovna> Khanna_Param, changing compiz will cause this you can restart it to get the window headers back.
<nnatomltop> Khanna_Param, I have had a a similar problem. You have to reset the window manager log out log back in.  It just frustrated me.
<Fyodorovna> nnatomltop, you don't have to logut.
<Ubuntunub> overdub:  Thank you.  I figured it was something to do with that pesky -a.  :)  Thanks!
<Khanna_Param> can you guide me how to reset window manager/compiz
<overdub> Ubuntunub: and the / at the end makes a difference
<Khanna_Param> please
<overdub> Ubuntunub: set up something simple and mess around with it both ways to get a feel for it
<Fyodorovna> Khanna_Param, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Ubuntunub> overdub:  Should I not have that / at the end?
<overdub> Ubuntunub: possibly, but I suggest setting something very simple up and trying it, then you'll know
<Ubuntunub> overdub:  Will do.  Thanks again. :)
<Fyodorovna> Khanna_Param, you can run this command as is as well.  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<haylo> i just did netinsatll and sound istn working
<haylo> i intsalled alsa should i intstall pulseaudio?
<Khanna_Param> Thanks everyone i will try and let you know what happened. I really appreciate the help
<Pecker> anyone have keyboard and mouse freezing issues with 10.04?
<haylo> ok so sound is working in root account- im not usre what i did wrong- il figure it out i guess
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, pop a 10.04 cd in and see if it happens there.
<Pecker> Fyodorovna: same result
<Pecker> it freezes after about 30 seconds - 5 mins
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, you booted a 10.04 cd?
<Pecker> depeinsing in if you do a lto of things, or use firefox
<Pecker> yep
<lilVaratep2> pianobar is amazing if you want to listen to pandora in a terminal without flash: sudo apt-get install pianobar            i just tried it right now its awesome =D
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, first time I have seen it on this chanell and I have 1000's of hours here, but here is the google of that info, maybe this will help. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=keyboard+and+mouse+freezing+issues+with+10.04&gbv=1&sei=EZJRT7nDJsOuiAKmw8G0Bg
<Pecker> k will check it out...
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, the only thing I would ask is the ram amount?
<Pecker> Fyodorovna: 4GB
<Pecker> system works fine in 9.10
<Yellowzinha> .i need help
<Yellowzinha> how can i install Google Chrome?
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, probably would work fine in another release but your bound by the attachment to gnome 2.
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   chromium is the linux version ..
<aBound> Yellowzinha, Grab the .deb file from the Official google chrome website.
<Yellowzinha> i did that
<Yellowzinha> and now?
<Yellowzinha> but i dont wanna use terminal
<dr_willis> install it
<SaRSAeOL> you won't have to use terminal
<Yellowzinha> terminal is difficult
<aBound> Yellowzinha, Who says you have to use the terminal to install a .deb file?
<SaRSAeOL> a .deb is it's own little installer
<dr_willis> double click it  normally.
<SaRSAeOL> you should be fine just letting it rock
<Pecker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/632048 one of the comments describes exact mobo model..will have to try it out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557065 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #632048 frozen PS2 mouse/ keyboard" [Medium,Expired]
<aBound> Yellowzinha, Once you download the .deb file for either 32-Bit or 64-Bit dependent on your processor. Double-click the .deb file from where you saved it and it should prompt you to install it.
<dr_willis> get over the terminal phobia is a good idea also
<Yellowzinha> i did
<Yellowzinha> but is not installing
<pat123> anyone knowns the command line to tell ubuntu that i have 4 gig of ram not 2...thanks
<aBound> Yellowzinha, What's it doing?
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   did it ask you for the administrator password?
<Fyodorovna> pat123, yuo need a kernel I believe
<Pecker> pat123: soudsn more of liek hardware to me, make sure the ram is properly seated
<dr_willis> i find   sudo gdebi foo.deb  is faster  :)
<Fyodorovna> you*
<Yellowzinha> yeah
<pat123> thanks guys ..
<Yellowzinha> i was in Terminal
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha    do you KNOW the administrator password?
<Yellowzinha> i know
<Yellowzinha> chromium is free?
<pat123> yes
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   as is free beer
<dr_willis> gpl yes
<Pecker> gnome 2 doesnt bother me Fyodorovna, especially with unity ...dare i say crap... halving fps in games... (have to try anohter shell...)
<Fyodorovna> !tab | use tab complete of nics so we know who yourtalking to
<ubottu> use tab complete of nics so we know who yourtalking to: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Fyodorovna> Yellowzinha, pat123 ^^^^
<Yellowzinha> hi?
<pat123> ?? :-)
<Pecker> um i typed "Fy", pressed tab ,auto complete... then i get a tut on it? weird (lol)
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, your showed the other users are not using nics it makes it convoluted.
<Fyodorovna> yours*
<Sach> Why does my libre office document always open in a new workspace in ubuntu 11.04?
<Yellowzinha> Cross Over Chromium is good?
<Fyodorovna> Sach, in a new workspace?
<dr_willis> never heard of it Yellowzinha
<Pecker> run that by again..that ddint make any sense
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   chromium is in teh software center.  crossover is not.  Think about it.
<Mayank1> Hi, Should I install LAMP server or install Apache2, PHP, MySQL separately on a Ubuntu Server? Any reason why I should not go for a LAMP install?
<Fyodorovna> Pecker, the tab by the bot was not pointed at you.
<Yellowzinha> tell me a site for download
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   download what?
<Fyodorovna> Yellowzinha, chromium is in the repos.
<Yellowzinha> it isnt
<Sach> Fyodorovna:  yes, my 11.04 is pre-installed with 4 workspaces (they are supposed to be used to avoid clutter on one screen)
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   you need to enable universe packages
<Pecker> oh
<Fyodorovna> Sach, so libreoffice opens not in the one your on?
<Sach> Fyodorovna: no, it opens in he second one for some reason
<Pecker> now to rmeember hwo to blacklist drivers...
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Fyodorovna> Sach, strange not sure why.
<Sach> Fyodorovna:   thanks :)
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, yo
<lilVaratep> dr_willis: hi again =p
<lolcat^> Hello
<lolcat^> My computer freezes at boot
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^,  do you mean a black screen?
<lolcat^> no
<lolcat^> it stops at Checking battery State OK
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^, was it working, and if so any changes before this happened?
<lolcat^> Fyodorovna: It worked on my laptop
<lolcat^> I took the hdd out of my intel laptop and plugged it into my AMD desktop
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^, try booting a cd.
<Fyodorovna> ubuntu cd that is
<lolcat^> my cdroom doesn't work
<Tamara> hi
<CFHowlett> lolcat^   usb boot?
<Yellowzinha> thank you! ;)
<CFHowlett> Tamara   greetigns
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^, I'm not familiar with doing that but it seems to not work eh. :)
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   you got chromium?
<Yellowzinha> no
<Tamara> how can i open a room
<Yellowzinha> :(
<fr3e> im trying to follow a guide to install dmalloc.h.    it wants me to ungzip and untar files into my source work directory.  what is my "source work directory"?
<Fyodorovna> CFHowlett, have you checked out srware chrome http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php
<shelest> Hi there!
<lolcat^> how do I setup network in a terminal?
<CFHowlett> shelest   greetings
<CFHowlett> Fyodorovna   thanks, will read up on it.
<Tamara> do i need use my password
<shelest> lolcat^: do you mean ifconfig eth0 up?
<lolcat^> is there a failsafe radeon driver?
<Yellowzinha> Linux is difficult to me
<lolcat^> shelest: yes
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   anything new is difficult...
<LukeNukem> lolcat^, Y U NO NYAN CAT?
<dr_willis> learn the basics
<shelest> Linux can not difficult for someone, someone can be just too simple for linux.
<Tamara> can i stay here
<CFHowlett> Tamara   this is the ubuntu support channel.  Have you a support request?
<Yellowzinha> for me is difficult SHELEST
<shelest> suddest me an email client with golded-like CLI interface?
<Tamara> how can i make aroom
<lolcat^> shelest: It just gave me an ipv6 adress :Y
<lolcat^> where is the xorg file?
<dr_willis> Tamara:  /join #mylittlechannel   is one way
<Yellowzinha> CFHowlett, can i use a terminal to install?
<dr_willis> lolcat^:  if it exists /etc/X11
 * shelest *philosophize* Yellowzinha just too simple for Linux.
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha    as I said previously, you need to enable "universe" in your software center settings.  After that, chromium will appear ...
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lolcat^> What could be a reason for me only being able to read my filesystem?
<Yellowzinha> how can i enable universe?
<Pecker> well i will get to fixing system later, not at it right now
<Pecker> cya later
<dr_willis> !universe
<shelest> Yellowzinha: the Universe.
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   open the software center.  In 10.04 the "settings" tab is in the lower left corner.  Click on settings and get back to me.
<dr_willis> googles .deb adds its own repo i recall.
<Yellowzinha> Shelest, please,, if u dont know how to help me.. be quiet! thanks!
<Yellowzinha> ok CFHowlett
<Firebolt> dr_willis: yeah, I think it does
<shelest> it is not the Jedi way... download tar.gz. untar and ./configure && make && make install
<CFHowlett> * Let's ALL be patient and courteous, please*
<lolcat^> when I choose remount in the recovery menu, howdo I get back the menu again+
<lolcat^> ?
<kim_> ddd
<dr_willis> just a guess.. try 'exit'
<dr_willis> lolcat^:  exit may log you out. :)
<lolcat^> no effect
<lolcat^> I don't get a terminal
<dr_willis> i rarely use the recovery mode
<lolcat^> I just need  read mode
<lolcat^> err
<lolcat^> write
<lolcat^> so  I can edit the xorg to worl
<lolcat^> and change password
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^, do you want to change the user password?
<lolcat^> yes
<dr_willis> you could just use the text mode
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^, can you not login?
<lolcat^> How do I list users?
<lolcat^> Can't remember my username :P
<dr_willis> ls /home    perhaps
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   ???
<Yellowzinha> CFHowlett, thank you!
<lolcat^> dr_willis: found my username, cant remember password
<fr3e> are there any other wyas to autocp[lete long names besides tab and asterisk? e.g. cd long_fil*
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   thought you left.  So did you enable the "universe" in your software center?
<Yellowzinha> yeah
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   and chromium is available in the center now?
<Yellowzinha> it is not
<dr_willis> lolcat^:  time to start using the same user and pass on all systems i guess.
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   okay, time for a bit of terminal.  run this command sudo apt-get update
<sheep_> hey, i have a little issue with using wireless on ubuntu
<sheep_> anyone around to give some help? :)
<lolcat^> dr_willis: But I need to get the remount thing to work
<lolcat^> Can I remount manually?
<CFHowlett> sheep_   ask away
<sheep_> alrighty
<Yellowzinha> and now?
<dr_willis> lolcat^:  you could
<lolcat^> how?
<dr_willis> -o remount to the mount command
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   sudo apt-get install chromium
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lolcat^> mount -o remount?
<sheep_> when i connect to my home wireless (wndr 3700v2 running dd-wrt) in ubuntu 11, my router becomes unresponsive to everything on the network until it is physically turned off/on
<sheep_> this doesn't happen when i connect through win7 wireless
<sheep_> or through any other device i have
<sheep_> if i connect through ethernet it's fine
<lolcat^> dr_willis: worked :D
<Yellowzinha> nothing
<dr_willis> linux FUN
<Yellowzinha> only.... reading packages
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   run that command again.  Copy and paste the terminal display to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Yellowzinha> ok
<lolcat^> how  do  I reconfigure graphics?
<dr_willis> lolcat^: whats yourchipset?
<lolcat^> AMD A4 3400
<lolcat^> Looks like  apt-get upgrae updates xorg
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   linux *is* FUN.  noun + verb + adjective = sentence.  :)
<lolcat^> maybe  it triggers reconfiuration
<sheep_> any idea? :(
 * lolcat^ crosses fingers
<Yellowzinha> ok CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   please copy and paste up the url so I can see
<Canadian1296> I need some help with postfix. I tested it and it works, but then I changed postfix to use Maildir instead of mbox. When I restarted it, it created a file called Maildir in ~, but it is a file not a folder. Now I cannot check my mail.
<lolcat^> It takes weeks to upgrade this ...
<Yellowzinha> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fr3e>  i made dmalloc, and now dmalloc.h is in /usr/include/dmalloc.h and /usr/local/include/dmalloc.h.   but when i try to compile it still says dmalloc.h no such file or directory. what to do?
<Yellowzinha> i am going to give up
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   YOU open http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste in your content.  Then you hit enter.  Then url to the screen after that is the one I need to see.
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   like this.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoJDRvzMwnY
<LachlanH> Anybody able to help with bind9? Reverse DNS is giving me weirdness: http://pastebin.com/ETsqh05t
<lolcat^> Do I need a driver for: Radeon HD 6410D?
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   still with us?
<dr_willis> CFHowlett:  linux FUNdamentals
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   maybe.  I remember when I first dipped my toe into linux ... scary.
<AaronMT> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Yellowzinha> yeah
<lolcat^> Why is my linux pae?
<Fyodorovna> I only give up on love. :)
<Canadian1296> Anyone?
<lolcat^> # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- shouln't that ask for input?
<Fyodorovna> lolcat^, is it 12.04?
<lolcat^> 11. something
<Yellowzinha> i am giving up CFHowlett
<Yellowzinha> i am going now.. tomorrow i will be here again!
<Yellowzinha> thank you! ;)
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   alright.  come back when you're ready.
<lolcat^> I installed on a intel laptop, and moved the hdd to a amd computer
<CFHowlett> good luck.
<lolcat^> Now x is b0rked
<Yellowzinha> same here
<Yellowzinha> bye!
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha   learn from these:  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<Yellowzinha> ok CFHowlett! thanks!
<lolcat^> Oh noes, why do I have unity?! :S
<grendal-prime> man..i got this install error for pc-grub
<Yellowzinha> thanks for patience!
<CFHowlett> Yellowzinha    no worries.
<swaj> hey guys, I'm running precise beta, and so far, it rocks.  One thing I'd like to fix though is that when I move my mouse between screens, it "sticks" to the edge until I move it a certain distance.  Can I disable that?
<CFHowlett> !precise|swahj
<ubottu> swahj: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CFHowlett> !precise|swaj
<ubottu> swaj: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Simkatt> could any1 help me with a router?
<AaronMT> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<grendal-prime> dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):
<grendal-prime> that looks bad
<grendal-prime> thats the only error i get back ..
<grendal-prime> i mean that and something about it being partially installed
<siv0r> hi, does anyone know about bash scripting/nautilus scripts? my problem is in regards to a script that works from the command line but not when run from the nautilus context menu
<dr_willis> siv0r: theres a website or 3 with examples i found ages ago thatshandy
<codeperl> hello all
<codeperl> i am in a problem with my package. can anyone please help me?
<codeperl> http://pastebin.com/mNJpwmeh
<codeperl> question is, how can i fix up this Broken Packages problem in ubuntu 11.04 and can install my packages.
<gordonfreeman> hey guys
<codeperl> hello
<gordonfreeman> I installed ubuntu via wubi on my laptop. I was wondering if using lubi on wubi would work
<codeperl> gordonfreeman, can you help me about my problem?
<gordonfreeman> codeperl: maybe
<codeperl> http://pastebin.com/mNJpwmeh
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<codeperl> question is, how can i fix up this Broken Packages problem in ubuntu 11.04 and can install my packages.
<CFHowlett> ponrajuganesh   greetings
<ponrajuganesh> where could I find the sources.list file in ubunut 11/04
<gordonfreeman> codeperl: just download and install them...
<gordonfreeman> if they are broken, remove them and re do it
<ponrajuganesh> could anyone do a pastebin of their sources.list since I am out of my internal networks I am not able to download the "Expect" I need the repostories of the ubuntu
<CFHowlett> ponrajuganesh   /etc/apt/sources.list
<codeperl> gordonfreeman: if you see the pastie, there is some dependencies
<codeperl> so, How can i?
<ponrajuganesh> I need the repositories of ubuntu links to be added in sources.list could u do a pastebin of that CFHowlett?
<codeperl> I am a beginner.
<CFHowlett> ponrajuganesh   I'm in Ubuntu Studio 10.04 - but see this tool.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<sacarlson> codeperl: I'm sure you already did : sudo apt-get update ; no?
<gordonfreeman> I installed ubuntu via wubi on my laptop. I was wondering if using lubi on wubi would work
<ponrajuganesh> oh will the repository links change CFHowlett? i don't think s
<lanceio> if I install ubuntu-desktop on a server edition of ubuntu, automatically will the GUI start every time I start the computer? or should I manually type startx?
<codeperl> sacarlson: ya, i did.
<codeperl> but it's not working.
<Fyodorovna> gordonfreeman, lubi?
<gordonfreeman> fyodorovna: its what wubi is based on. basically wubi but for any distro and its supported only on unix
<gordonfreeman> so basically im wanting to do what i did for ubuntu on windows, except now on ubuntu
<codeperl> sacarlson: what i should do now? can you please suggest me the commands and procedures to fix this?
<sacarlson> codeperl: did you do some custom modifications to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<codeperl> sacarlson, i need to check. wait a moment please.
<codeperl> sacarlson: not actually. i do not change anything.
<zabomber> LachlanH: yes. it should
<CFHowlett>  ponrajuganesh fwiw:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/866209/
<codeperl> sacarlson: you need to see the file?
<sacarlson> codeperl: sure pastebinit  to us,  what did you do to make this happen?
<zabomber> anyone know of an "out of the box" irc bot in ubuntu?
<zabomber> or do i have to utilize a perl skeleton of one and create it from scratch?
<Fyodorovna> gordonfreeman, by and large wubi is not really supported, even by its designer at least for long term install.I virtual is a better idea really all in  all. You can try what you want but I'm not sure you will get much help, especially here as this is ubuntu support, just a heads up really.
<Fyodorovna> I=A
<ponrajuganesh> thanks CFHowlett
<codeperl> i need to install ruby. so, at first i need to install rvm. in the process of installing rvm, a command gives me the error.
<Firebolt> zabomber: perhaps look into supybot?
<codeperl> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/ehp06qi2
<sacarlson> codeperl: did you try apt-get install ruby-full ?
<codeperl> this is source.list
<codeperl> sacarlson, no,  because of i need to install ruby via rvm
<sacarlson> codeperl: I'm not sure but I think natty is at end of life or am I wrong?
<codeperl> sacarlson: i am not clear also.
<sacarlson> codeperl: no I must be wrong about that
<codeperl> sacarlson: source.list, helps you to found out?
<codeperl> sacarlson: you there?
<sacarlson> codeperl: is this a standard supported mirror site deb-src http://mirrors.ispros.com.bd/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<cbush15> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<cbush15> What does this mean and what is the way around?
<sacarlson> codeperl: try change your host repository and try again
<codeperl> sacarlson.i think yes.
<sacarlson> codeperl: then try another
<codeperl> sacarlson: ok i am trying.
<lahwran> hi. I have ssh access to my desktop. I think I have a vnc server on it, but I tried to forward it and was unable to connect. is there some secret to forwarding vnc over ssh?
<lahwran> I'm just using the default vnc server from 10.10
<codeperl> thank you, sacarlson.
<roasted> Question - I just set up a samba share using system-config-samba. It's configured identically to my other desktop, however, I cannot login. No errors or anything, it just comes back with the login screen again and again. Guest access is okay, just not with valid user access. Both machines Ubuntu (client and server) Any idea?
<sacarlson> roasted: maybe you attempted to share from a file system that's not supported?  like maybe ntfs?  try share from your /home/user folder to verify
<an0n> anyone know the software name on windows that allows you to update all your programs at once?
<soreau> an0n: Try #windows. That has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu
<haylo> so my netinstall doesnt have much on it but has nautilus and thunar and stuff. is there a program i can install to mount drvies with like say other hard drive partitions or should i just be trying to mount them manually
<haylo> normally ubuntu mounts them for me but like i said my netinstall is sort of lacking
<haylo> other than that though everything is working perfect now
<haylo> took me 2 days though
<haylo> soryy to be a pain
<sacarlson> haylo: nautilus will mount drives if the drive is set to user in fstab
<haylo> ok il try to look il mak a link to fstab i guess
<roasted> sacarlson, both systems are ubuntu, though. ext4.
<sacarlson> haylo: fstab is a file in /etc/fstab
<lahwran> how would I check if there is a vnc server running from the command line? I'd prefer to search for the appropriate open ports and check if it will accept connections as I can see the process in `ps aux` but not communicate with it over ssh.
<sacarlson> roasted: ok that's supported
<sacarlson> lahwran: sudo netstat -pant
<haylo> im sorry - i see the drives in fstab but  i dont see anything about users
<lahwran> hm that's not good, there's no mention of the process in that output. so now my question becomes, how do I start the "share your desktop" vnc server from the commandline? I think something related to gconftool, yes?
<sacarlson> haylo: that may be why a standard user can't mount them, otherwise it will require sudo to mount
<haylo> hmm i have a root account maybe i can access them in that if i really need to
<sacarlson> haylo: just add user to the fstab of the disks you want your users able to auto mount http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<acidrain> epic issue with my ubuntu box. i get error when loading any application just about: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. how do i fix this?
<acidrain> does anyone know of a way i can just make this file not be needed? i know it doesnt come installed by default
<roasted> Is there such thing as a samba log? I'm trying to troubleshoot this login issue but I have no error message so I'm not sure what could be wrong.
<lahwran> acidrain: *any* application?
<lahwran> acidrain: does the machine boot at all?
<acidrain> lahwran: well... firefox, nautilus. rhythmbox
<acidrain> konversation
<acidrain> just about any useful application i can think of
<lahwran> acidrain: okay, does a terminal open? if so, try `sudo ldconfig` and then try again
<acidrain> yeah, hang on
<lahwran> it may already be up to date in which case that will do no harm nor good
<lahwran> but you can give that a try and see if it fixes it
<acidrain> lahwran: appeared to not fix anything. same error
<lahwran> acidrain: have you done anything recently which had anything to do with compiling or installing programs?
<acidrain> well i had actually downloaded the file libstdc++.so.6.0.3 and it had a link to 6.0.0, and i moved them to usr/lib/ that is when the issue began. and i deleted them both, and the issue still remained
<pangolin> try install libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<helo_> i installed the ati driver from their website, and after uninstalling it i can't get the normal driver to load
<acidrain> pangolin: i cant open synaptic package manager :(
<lahwran> helo_: "normal driver"? ie, vesa?
<lahwran> acidrain: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<pangolin> err wrong version, lawran what version does oneiric have
<lahwran> if it boots, it should be able to do that
<lahwran> oh I dunno
<helo_> it always tries to load fglrx kernel module (which doesn't exist now), and fails trying to access /dev/fb0, says my chipset requires KMS, and fails with no screens found
<lahwran> pangolin: I'm still on maverick
<acidrain> lahwran: when issuing that command. i get same error :(
<helo_> lahwran: presumably... the default driver that was loaded before i installed the ati driver
<helo_> lahwran: i think there is an open source ati driver that should work in addition to vesa
<lahwran> acidrain: how important is this install? the easiest way to solve this is a reinstall. you can rescue it if you like, but it will be a fair amount more effort than a reinstall if the current one isn't important
<lahwran> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<acidrain> lahwran: i would prefer not to :/ i have several servers installed. that took weeks to setup
<acidrain> lahwran: is this a bug?
<pangolin> acidrain: no
<lahwran> acidrain: no, it's you sticking your fingers in funny places and leaving holes bigger than they were when you started :p
<acidrain> well ill take the long route to fix the issue. can i have some type of reference link?
<sacarlson> acidrain: can you try sudo apt-get reinstall libstdc++6  ?
<lahwran> he did, it fails too
<acidrain> sacarlson: no. i get the error
<lahwran> I'm very surprised this machine boots, honestly
<acidrain> other part says: wrong elf class: elfclass32
<lahwran> oh heavens I'm not qualified to fix that
<droid-0854> Lol... elf
<pangolin> acidrain: you have separate /home ?
<sacarlson> acidrain: that manual link you made I guess you will have to reverse it , if that's even posible
<lahwran> acidrain: but to fix the library issue, what I would do is grab your nearest bootable ubuntu live media for the appropriate version, boot it up, and then copy the files from the live media to the install that need to be replaced
<acidrain> pangolin: actually when i rebooted, it appears to have loaded a separate account or a restored defaults.
<helo_> law_: my card worked initially (after install) without the ati driver, but it isn't listed on the supported cards page of that howto link
<lahwran> helo_: what card?
<lahwran> helo_: you can find out with `lspci` if necessary
<acidrain> lahwran: but the file was never there in the first place...
<lahwran> wait, it wasn't?
<lahwran> then ldconfig *should* have fixed this
<acidrain> lahwran: ... no... i had to download it.
<pangolin> acidrain: you are running Ubuntu correct?
<lahwran> why did you download it? and from where?
<acidrain> i downloaded it. it haxed me. i removed it. im still hax
<droid-0854> Lah,acid Great idea mount default iso and pull files
<acidrain> pangolin: yes, ubuntu
<acidrain> i was getting this error when trying to run the shoutcast server. so i had to find the library file
<lahwran> and where did you get the shoutcast server from?
<lahwran> surely there is one in the repository
<helo_> lahwran: radeon 6550D (apu for amd a8-6850 cpu)
<acidrain> lahwran: i got the server from shoutcast.com
<lahwran> acidrain: ah, I see
<acidrain> pangolin: yes, ubuntu
<lahwran> acidrain: what did ldconfig do? error?
<pangolin> acidrain: I believe the best solution is to do a clean install, and to check the repos (software centre) before compiling
<acidrain> lahwran: i got no error. no output at all
<lahwran> okay that should have meant it worked
<lahwran> where did you get this file from?
<droid-0854> Acid you ran updates and apt-get update, update-db, sync and reboot stuff?
<lahwran> droid-0854: he is unable to use apt-get
<acidrain> lahwran: well i would like to show you a link. lol. but i had to dig for it
<lahwran> acidrain: it's sounding more and more like this file was highly incompatible with your system and I'm about ready to tell you that you're just going to have to deal with having to reinstall
<acidrain> lahwran: here is what im wondering. if i copy my entire usr/lib/ from this box to my server box, will it fix this issue?
<droid-0854> Oh that is strange Acid did yoi
<lahwran> it might. it also might royally screw things up
<acidrain> lahwran: yeah im guessing it was incompatible too >_>
<acidrain> lahwran: well whats the worse that could happen :/
<Masroor> Hello
<lahwran> your system becomes unbootable
<acidrain> =(
<droid-0854> You ls -a ect/sources.list?
<lahwran> droid-0854: please read the full conversation before commenting further
<droid-0854> May be chown or chgrp thing
<acidrain> lahwran: ok so i can boot up a live cd on this computer. copy usr/lib/ to the server box, and try that?
<Masroor> i am thinking to move to ubuntu but i want to know my laptop drivers will support out there ?
<acidrain> since i know for a fast the live cd and my server box have same versions
<lahwran> acidrain: I would copy it to a separate location, then attempt to diff all files to see which ones differ. if any differ, I would individually consider overwriting them
<lahwran> acidrain: /usr/lib/ is very important and holds most libraries required to make your system go, it's not something to be trifled with
<acidrain> lahwran: wow. what a fail. no other drives will mount.
<acidrain> i cant even back my system up
<acidrain> =///
<lahwran> reboot it to a live media
<pangolin> you can mount them by booting to a live cd
<pangolin> then backup
<acidrain> pangolin: now define live cd for me again? :)
<lahwran> what's a good separate-session vnc server?
<pangolin> acidrain: an Ubuntu Desktop cd
<lahwran> acidrain: is this on a vps?
<lahwran> ie, a good, fast vnc server, which can easily be set up, and which will create a separate session from my main desktop login
<acidrain> lahwran: vps?
<lahwran> that's a no
<acidrain> lol
<acidrain> ok im booting into live cd now :/ man what a bummer. i knew i shouldnt have touched that stuff
<acidrain> this is without a doubt the most epic fail of the year.
<acidrain> does ubuntu have a repair option?
<acidrain> that would be great
<CFHowlett> acidrain   only on the alternate installer cdroms
<rymate1234> how do I wipe a DVD-RW
<acidrain> i hope i am actually able to access the files
<Brewster> how do I add a user to the sudoers file?
<acidrain> or if win7 would actually detect a ext4 file system, then we would be alot better off
<christinepea777> I know others have had this problem and Ive checked forums but nothing seems to work. I run Ubuntu from a USB stick, it's worked fine until recently, when I try and boot it up it hangs at the splash screen and just sits there. any help? :(
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, I think you can right click it and blank.
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, this was a iso load with persistent?
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, yes
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, couple of possibilities a kernel upgrade will mess it up and the persistent file fills up as well it can't really be cleaned easily.
<christinepea777> I didnt do any kernal upgrades, the only think I think I could have done is installed mplayer. in any event, I don't mind reformatting the USB stick and reinstalling, I'd just like to rescue some of my files from the USB stick first.
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, you just need to remove the casper-rw file that is the persistent, it will remove everything added though.
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, if I remove that file I won't be able to recover any of my documents?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, exactly.
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, do you know of any other possible solution?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, you can do full installs on a big enough thumb it will run and save and clean like a regular install.
<acidrain> how can i backup a sql database from linux while running win7?
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, perhaps if I boot up directly to the CLI thus bypassing the GUI splash screen I can recover my documents, does that sound reasonable?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, not really myself others might, most people don't know this about that persistent file that it fills up. I'm just guessing that is the problem here, but most likely.
<peteyg> acidrain: do you have SSH access to the linux box?
<acidrain> i have win7 on a internal drive inside my linux box
<acidrain> so i have to boot separate, i can only access files
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, when I try and boot the USB stick and use the Live option, I have the same issue.
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, not sure about the cli, you might get to them from another linux os not sure really.
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, is it possible to boot up to just the CLI?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, not sure about the cli, and I'm not sure I understand this post..."when I try and boot the USB stick and use the Live option, I have the same issue."
<acidrain> i need tis database :(
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, well when you boot up with the USB with ubuntu on it you are prompted with an options screen, you can either boot up in persistent mode (and thus save data to your linux OS) or you can boot up into live mode. which is like a regular liveCD, it doesnt include your persistent file.
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, I would check if you boot a live cd or another thumb then plugin this thumb you might get the documents, not sure really.
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, ah I haven't used a persistent thumb for awhile. I think it is just full the oersistent file that is, but I'm guessing here.
<Fyodorovna> persistent*
<jadoe> I'm trying to compile s2-liplianin drivers on 11.10 with kernel 3.0.0-16, I get this ( http://sprunge.us/MMCG ) error. They build fine one 10.04. This problem is also mentioned here ( http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/S2-liplianin#Kernel_3.0-3.1 ) without fix. This is not a layer 8 problem on my side, I guess? What do I do? Buy a new TV card? Use an old kernel?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, I have seen people claim to clean that file, but never actualy seen it done personally, gives you something to look at though if that is the problem.
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, yeah, I'm pretty sure it's got space in it. I think mplayer altered my bootup configs in some manner and that's causeing my to hang at the splash screen. I can press ESC and see all the stuff scrolling by and it's all a bunch of errors.
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, mplayer should not touch the boot thats a long casue and effect jump. :)
<Fyodorovna> cause*
<helo_> i installed a sblive, and it is not appearing in /proc/asound/cards
<helo_> i see that the snd_emu10k1 and related modules are loaded
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, heh, well I was speculating that maybe mplayer altered the sound config in some way and during bootup it encountered errors with the sound config
<pankaj> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, anything can happen how big was the persistent, and how long did you use the install?
<karthick87> Is there any light weight desktop ?
<christinepea777> It was like 4gigs, I used the install for like 2 weeks. the persistent file still have 2+gigs of free space when I last checked.
<karthick87> Is there any light weight desktop  with nice GUI other than GNOME?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, how did you check?
<CFHowlett> karthick87   lxde xfce4
<solpeth> karthick87: window managers like openbox are also good
<christinepea777> Fyodorovna, I dunno, I just looked at fdisk -l or something
<karthick87> CFHowlett: How to install it?
<CFHowlett> karthick87   look in your software center ...
<karthick87> solpeth: What is openbox?
<adhf> "/list"
<mohsin^> hi
<lolcat^> It won't let me move the sound thing
<lolcat^> why not?
<Fyodorovna> christinepea777, I remember when I used a persistent, just checking it out I could not really get a accurate empty full amount just to the nature of the setup.
<christinepea777> fyodorovna nod
<mohsin^> i need help with turning off left bar on the desktop ..or at least make is collapse
<Fyodorovna> mohsin^, collapse?
<solpeth> karthick87: it's a window manager, without all the extras of a desktop environment like GNOME. I'm not currently using it but it is fantastic
<mohsin^> autohide Fyodorovna
<Fyodorovna> mohsin^, do you mean hide
<Fyodorovna> mohsin^, the unity plugin in ccsm is the control
<mohsin^> Fyodorovna,  .. a little slower please
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<satyanash> Hi, is a there a file system that is better than FAT32 but is natively compatible with both windows and linux ?
<dr_willis> satyanash:  ntfs
<rymate1234> ntfs
<satyanash> NTFS, will linux auto-defrag NTFS ?
<dr_willis> satyanash:  no
<satyanash> :(
<mohsin^> I have compiz installed but it has so may options I dont have a clue what to turn on or off
<satyanash> dr_willis, is the NTFS support good ?
<lilVaratep> Dang, still working on that compiz problem?
<Fyodorovna> mohsin^, ccsm is the compizconfigm settings manager there is a uintyn plugin there your using the unity desktop. In that plugin are controls for that bar.
<satyanash> dr_willis, I mean, does disk resizing fail often ?
<dr_willis> mohsin^:  unity plugin has the settings
<dr_willis> satyanash:  gparted can resize ntfs
<satyanash> okay. I hope it works. I dont have space to take Backup. xD
<dr_willis> data worth keeping is worth backing up
<acidrain> satyanash: you can buy space for like 5$ at walmart
<acidrain> 16gb
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   whoa.  Do you like have that saying on a plaque that I could buy somewhere?  :)
<satyanash> acidrain,  You do realize, not everybody has has walmart.
<acidrain> do you not have a computer store of some type?
<acidrain> a kroger?
<dr_willis> 4gb was like $7
<satyanash> acidrain, Do you mean Flash Drives ?
<acidrain> all stores should have them by the checkout line
<dr_willis> saw 16gb for $18 tofay
<acidrain> satyanash: yes, just enough space for you to backup for now, until you can get something bigger
<Fyodorovna> 32 gig class 10 sdhc 35$
<acidrain> satyanash: newegg.com :)
<satyanash> will check, getting a MicroSD Class 4 8GB card.
<dr_willis> ubuntu one has 5gb for free
<chris_0076> ok, so some fairly critial files have been deleted off my desktop, how might I go about recovering them?
<satyanash> dr_willis, I dont have unlimited/ fast internets.
<acidrain> satyanash: dont trust it! ubuntu one will hax your information!
<chris_0076> from what I have seen it can be done with scalpel
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, you look in the trash?
<satyanash> acidrain, yes, I have seen it happen.
<chris_0076> nothing in the trash
<dr_willis> data worth keeping is worth backing up
<satyanash> acidrain, Fortunately I had backup.
<chris_0076> the files are just gone
<satyanash> "then"
<chris_0076> they were on the desktop ~15 mins ago... now they are not
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, you look at the desktop from home, if the manager crashed.
<acidrain> satyanash: i know what you mean, i just luckily found my most recent backup of all of my files. and i am about to make like 10 more copies and hide them from myself
<satyanash> :D
<chris_0076> the /home/USER/Desktop is also missing the files
<acidrain> i have to reformat, and now i have to go through the annoying eth0 wired driver issue again <_<
<chris_0076> there were also several folders in the "files" lost, so >.>
<satyanash> What would you suggest to backup ~50GB of files, local rsync? cp? local scp ?
<dr_willis> depends on what you are backing to. and the files
<satyanash> external->internal
<satyanash> NTFS->EXT4
<chris_0076> so, any thoughts?
<satyanash> Files: loads of ISOs and distro disk images.
<mohsin^> I have tried to set the switcher settings to autohide but nothing seems to be different
<dr_willis> mohsin^: try log out and back in
<totesmuhgoats> satyanash: some people put more confidence in the linux ntfs driver than others. i personally don't trust it. i would rather keep the ntfs disk in a windows pc and mount it via cifs if i need to access it from linux
<mohsin^> ok
<mohsin^> see ya soon
<Fyodorovna> totesmuhgoats, you funny joe. :)
<satyanash> totesmuhgoats, sure, but copying from NTFS wouldnt really matter right ? As it would be just reading from NTFS and writing to EXT4.. ?
<dr_willis> satyanash:  not a problem
<acidrain> ugh
<GhostWolf> hi all, i have a question, i have looked at the website for webcam that would work well with ubuntu, should i look for ones that work with 11.10?
<acidrain> about to drop kick linux right now
<dr_willis> ntfs3g driver fir ntfs is very well done these days
<solpeth> acidrain: why?
<totesmuhgoats> satyanash: a lot of people have reported issues with ntfs in linux to me, i always used to blow them off because i got lucky until i didn't. when I had issues with it one of them was reporting incorrect file sizes
<totesmuhgoats> which could be problematic if you want accurate file copies
 * satyanash should've started the copying in a screen session.. ugghhh..
<acidrain> solpeth: because when i try to install, its not giving me the option of which one of my 5 drives i want to install ubuntu to
<solpeth> acidrain: well that's a bit annoying... doesn't the installer let you choose? I don't know, I haven't used ubuntu for years
<dr_willis> ive had more issues with ntfs under windows then under linux. :)
<chris_0076> so no one knows how to recover deleted files? =(
<dr_willis> often its not possible chris_0076
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<chris_0076> I keep seeing this program scalpel but it only seems to have configuration stuff for file types i don't need
<chris_0076> I just need plain text
<subone> Is it possible to keep a persistent connection of my bluetooth with my phone?
<GhostWolf> i have a question about webcams, on this site, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras should i look for webcams that has the version 11.10 of ubuntu?
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   just find one that should work with ubuntu and you'll probably be fine.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, well not all work with ubuntu i have an older version webcam, i have issues to use the one i have now, hence im looking to see which one i need to look for, and im using 11.10 of ubuntu. and on that site theres webcams that says older version of ubuntu
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf  get the best match you can then ...
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, can you be more specific? im asking if i need to find one that shows the ubuntu version im using at this very moment
<lolcat^> Could one disk preforming worse than another be caused by one being ext3 and the other being ntfs?
<lilVaratep> Do you programmers out there run GVIM or VIM in terminal?
<lilVaratep> to clarify, GVIM, or VIM in terminal
<lilVaratep> Do you programmers out there use GVIM, or VIM in terminal?
<GhostWolf> and CFHowlett i just want to be certain i don't want to spend money on something cause i have to go into a city thats an hour away from where i live to buy decent webcams
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   pretty sure there're no guaranteed webcams.  You will take a risk.  However,   http://www.matthartley.com/logitech-webcam-on-ubuntu/
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, the website i posted is for hardware supported webcams for ubuntu. have you even looked at it?
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   post the url
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cancer> bazhang: hi, sorry i left yesterday coz of some reasons.  you were asking about jockey-kde. so what now
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   yep, I've seen the page.  Start there.  Also, I'd strongly suggest you consider maintaining an LTS only ubuntu install - if you're upgrading every 6 months, well ...
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i just upgraded to 11.10 from the upgrade manager. cause i didn't know if a toolbar for my browser was going to work, it wasn't when 11.10 first came out
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   understood.  As always, educate yourself as best you can, make a choice and evaluate the outcome.
<subone> How can I keep a connection open from my ubuntu PC to my Android Phone? I want Tasker to do something when I move out of bluetooth range and it disconnects.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i do, thats why i was asking about that site with webcams, so mainly i should find the ones that say 11.10 on the ubuntu version right?
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   sure.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, ok. i am just wondering, cause im going into the city tomorrow for other things and going to some electronic stores like bestbuy to see what they have
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   good luck.  By the way, have you chosen your webcam software yet?
<cancer> i don't have Vga & audio drivers? i only can change vga resolution to 1024x768 and using Nvidia.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, what you mean software? only webcam software i have is cheese if thats what you mean
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   guvcview
<cancer> ne help?
<chris_0076> GAH, this would not be so bad if I could remember what the files were
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i don't. i just know i have issues with my webcam now on sites that you can chat with friends and also use your webcam, and those sites uses the flash program and as i checked lastnight i couldn't do anything with that flash setting
<me-1> hi...how can i reduce icon size in launcher
<chelz> is there any official way to shorten "ubuntu"? something like "ub"?
<me-1> chelz,  shorten what
<Fyodorovna> me-1, in the panel on the left of the desktop?
<CFHowlett> Chel  buntu
<CFHowlett> chelz   unofficially
<me-1> Fyodorovna,  yes
<chelz> me-1: shorten the name
<chelz> CFHowlett: buntu isn't really that much shorter :P
<Fyodorovna> me-1, you can shrink the panel in the unity plugin in ccsm.
<cancer> i don't have Vga & audio drivers? i only can change vga resolution to 1024x768 and using Nvidia. ANY HELP?
<cancer> Help???
<chelz> cancer: what is the nature of your technical emergency?
<jadoe> I'm trying to compile s2-liplianin drivers on 11.10 with kernel 3.0.0-16, I get this ( http://sprunge.us/MMCG ) error. They build fine one 10.04. This problem is also mentioned here ( http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/S2-liplianin#Kernel_3.0-3.1 ) without fix. This is not a layer 8 problem on my side, I guess? What do I do? Buy a new TV card? Use an old kernel?
<cancer> Chelz: i have waited for 4-5 days for drivers issue and spended many hours here, Then finally what i got is to change Kubuntu from ubuntu. Now answering you question.
<chelz> cancer: try running    krandrtray
<X-droid> hello
<X-droid> 这东西怎么用的
<cancer> Chelz: krandrtray only brought trayicon. what with it?
<Fyodorovna> !cn | X-droid
<ubottu> X-droid: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<X-droid> 试下
<lilVaratep> Do you programmers out there use GVIM, or VIM in terminal?
<cancer> Chelz: ?
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: vim
<lilVaratep> how do you change the syntax highlighting for vim terminal?
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: change or enable?
<lilVaratep> i guess enable
<lilVaratep> im new to VI/vim
<lilVaratep> and *nix
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: :syntax on
<GhostWolf> meh. this is seriously not doing me any good. whats the best webcam i can use for 11.10? so for only one that i know the brand is a logitech hd webcam.
<lilVaratep> :syntax on didn't change any colors
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: you've installed the full vim package right?
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: the default version on ubuntu is vim-tiny
<lilVaratep> tiyowan: from ubuntu software center?
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: open up a terminal and do this: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<lilVaratep> unable to locate package tiyowan
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: try sudo apt-get install vim
<lilVaratep> thats how i installed vim originally
<lilVaratep> and i also installed gvim from software center
<lilVaratep> 'which vim': /usr/local/bin
<lilVaratep>  /vim
<chelz> cancer: try to change resolution
<lilVaratep> tiyowan: do i have to set the syntax coloring somewhere first?
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: do dpkg -l *vim
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: is ii next to the first line that says vim?
<lilVaratep> yes
<cancer> How to install Nvidia Drivers. (kubuntu)
<lilVaratep> ii  vim            2:7.3.154+hg~7 Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: type :help do you see the help files in color?
<lilVaratep> tiyowan: its mostly red text, and some blue and stuff
<GhostWolf> i need some advice on what webcam i need to buy, i already have one, but i am having trouble getting to work on some websites that i can chat with friends
<airtonix> lilVaratep: i prefer to use a normal text editor instead of spending 80% of my time remember what all the arcane and obscure commands are for vi
<lilVaratep> tiyowan: some teal in it
<Dark|Code> zzz
<Canadian1296> airtonix: I prefer vi.
<lilVaratep> airtonix: i always hear from people that once you get past learning curve, it's so fast!
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: try :syn on, :syntax on, :syntax enable
<tiyowan> airtonix: sublime text's pretty cool too
<airtonix> lilVaratep: once you get past the learning curve
<airtonix> tiyowan: that's what i use.
<Canadian1296> airtonix: It only took me like 15 minutes reading man pages and trying stuff to get past the learning curve.
<lilVaratep> tiyowan: how do i check if the syntax is on? can i write like public class bla bla?
<airtonix> lilVaratep: but i prefer to just start programming rather than spend an entire week learning how to use it
<airtonix> Canadian1296: i shouldn't have to even spend an iota of my time in order to work out how to start entering text on the screen.
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: try writing a php file - so...go into insert mode and <?php public function test()
<cancer> Chelz: only 1024, 800, 600
<lilVaratep> The parenthesis was highlighted green when I had the cursor next to it tiyowan
<lilVaratep> other than that, it was all red
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, im still having a hard time finding any webcams that says it works with 11.10. only 2 that does ones a logitech and its a hd webcam another brand is called hercules again its a hd webcam
<GhostWolf> if i didn't have issues with the one i have now i wouldn't be finding one that will work for websites that allow broadcasting
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   simple plan: install ubuntu to USB or take your laptop with you to the store.  Test the webcam in store.  Find one that works, buy it, spend your change on a round of beer
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: do :set filetype=php
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i don't have a laptop, this is a desktop pc im using
<lilVaratep> tiyowan: there it goes
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   no worries.  install ubuntu to usb, boot up a computer in the store, plugin the cam and go a-calling.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i don't have a usb thumbdrive either
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: do :filetype, is filetype detection on?
<GhostWolf> and i don't think the stores i go to allow someone to allow that either
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   take a cdrom, buy a usb, etc...
<lilVaratep> tiyowan it is on
<lilVaratep> tiyowan plugin off indent off
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, and i live in usa, don't know bout you but i never heard anyone doing that or any store allowing a customer do that to test what webcam works for ubuntu
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: you should be good to go, and for reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto
<lilVaratep> tiyowan okay thanks
<tiyowan> lilVaratep: look into sublime text as well, both of them are really good, use what works for you
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   please.  I live in the usa as well and if the store won't let me test, the store doesn't net a sale.  That said, go to Frye's or PC Fixx or similar.
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   but it you're TRULY worried, order from amazon.  Return policies tend to favor the customer...
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, i am planning on going to frys. but i never heard of someone letting someone bring in any os like ubuntu on disc or anything since i never see any laptops or pc's on for someone to look at. but i am going to go to frys. i guess i can just ask someone there, was also going to bestbuy
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras  <--- GhostWolf here's a list
<GhostWolf> bazhang, im on that site, that list is not good. only shows 2 webcams 1 from 2 different brands that mentions anything about working with 11.10
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf   I admit, last time I booted ubuntu from a USB at Fry's, I kind of - forgot - to ask permission.
<GhostWolf> CFHowlett, well im not someone who isn't just going to go in and do it and not ask, i don't want to end up in jail for one thing or anything of that sort cause i was doing something they don't like
<bazhang> GhostWolf, this is getting offtopic
<CFHowlett> GhostWolf :)
<GhostWolf> bazhang, im not the one talking about it, im trying to get advice on how to get a webcam to work from one i already have or find what kind i can buy.
<jadoe> If I want to use an older kernel with oneiric, can I use a precompiled one from an older ubuntu? Do I have to compile from source? What problems can I expect?
<VP1> how to regain installed Ubuntu 10.10 when grub is overwritten by Windows install?
<CFHowlett> !grub2|vp1
<ubottu> vp1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lilVaratep> hmm
<vinsag> paradiso amaro
<cancer> brb
<cancer> bye
<fr3e> wheres a list of terminal hotkeys? like if i want to delete everything before/after the cursor?
<theadmin> fr3e: "bindkey" will give you the list.
<lilVaratep> 0.0
<Guest92235> cc
<lilVaratep> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Guest92235> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lilVaratep> Well, I'm about to head to bed guys...
<lilVaratep> Good night all
<rymate1234> hello!
<CFHowlett> rymate1234   greetings
<rymate1234> so I just installed windows 8
<rymate1234> and this has uninstalled grub
<rymate1234> is there anyway to restore it?
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, you can reinstall grub to the mbr.
<rymate1234> yea
<rymate1234> how?
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, you have the cd of the ubuntu install the same cd ?
<rymate1234> yes
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, 3 methods here if you have the same cd the first one works if not do the chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<CFHowlett> !grub2|rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rymate1234> thx
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, no problem just read carefully and run the fsidk -l to confirm the hd is still sda if that is whatit is.
<Fyodorovna> fdisk -l doh
<RadiumCat> hello everyone :) Is there any way i can have mac osx style font anti-aliasing on kde4.7.4? there is a tool for windows called GDI++ that does just that, i was wondering if it was possible under KDE too?
<RadiumCat> hello?
<dr_willis> hmm
<shake> how does this work?
<dr_willis> kde and gnome have some font antisliasing settings you can play with.
<dr_willis> what work/
<RadiumCat> yeh, i just came across it in system settings. should i set the hinting style to 'full'?
<dr_willis> try them . see what you like
<RadiumCat> okies!
<Khaz> Hi, I was wanting to install ubuntu, but once I install it from my USB do I lose my previous OS?
<CFHowlett> Khaz   you mean boot the OS or physically wipe it out?
<crizzy> Khaz: you can choose to keep windows and dual boot
<Khaz> Well from the official ubuntu website, it allows you to make a USB "liveCD" and then once it starts in Ubuntu it offers to install it, will it allow me to dual boot or get rid of windows?
<dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> to all
<CFHowlett> Khaz   yes it will offer you installation options - including the option to install nothing ...
<Khaz> Okay, thank you!
<CFHowlett> you can just test-drive ubuntu
<Khaz> Well this whole ordeal was because I had a laptop a while back with ubuntu and it was the only thing that allowed me to use my scanner and I was hoping to get that back because there are no up to date drivers for windows.
<CFHowlett> khaz sounds like a plan ...
<dr_willis> but... everyone says windows has better h.w support..   ;)
<tiyowan> dr_willis: ;)
<dr_willis> i had to spend an hr finding windows drivers for an old wireless card
<dr_willis> last week
<pr0ton> how do i install ktorrent4.0 in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !find ktorrent
<CFHowlett> pr0ton   ktorrent is in software center
<ubottu> Found: ktorrent, ktorrent-data, ktorrent-dbg, libktorrent-dbg, libktorrent-dev
<pr0ton> i want 4.0
<pr0ton> i cant add the kubuntu ppa
<dr_willis> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 986 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<pr0ton> i'm on 10.04 iirc
<CFHowlett> pr0ton   www.ktorren.org download/compile and install
<CFHowlett> http://www.manast.com/2010/05/26/install-ktorrent-4-0-in-ubuntu-kubuntu-lucid/
<pr0ton> that link doesnt work
<zcat[1]> trying to download using a magnet link, transmission 1.93. I know how to add the link but it just says "Downloading metadata from 0 peers" forever. How do I find peers when I have no peers to find peers from?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ktorrent       ;)
<bosong> hi i just installed 11.10 on an ibm laptop. it works fine but when i boot i dont see the grub boot menu. it just boots straight into ubuntu. id like to see the grub menu.
<CFHowlett> zcat[1]   nothing you can do = peers are volunteers who've chose to provide the material.  Check back at different times/days, maybe it'll come up.
<ali_> hi
<theadmin> zcat[1]: Add a couple trackers?
<guntbert> bosong: press <shift> wile booting
<zcat[1]> theadmin:  how?
<CFHowlett> bosong you can edit grub settings with this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bosong> guntbert ok thanks
<zcat[1]> It's a amgnet link from the pirate bay. They don't have .torrent links, or trackers
<zcat[1]> presumably there's some peer seedlist thing I can do, I don't know..
<guntbert> bosong: and for getting it permanently see ^^^
<theadmin> zcat[1]: I dunno, depends on your client
<zcat[1]> link btw is magnet:?xt=urn:btih:812dfae2b34632cb71bcbb737b63810f6d7d4cdd&dn=Yogscast+Minecraft+adventures+-+Season+1+and+2&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
 * CFHowlett thinks is he TRYING to his door kicked by the feds ...
<fabiodl> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> minecraft cartoons?
<zcat[1]> Uhh yeah, it's a podcast ...
<Veovis_Muaddib> dr_willis: Minecraft youtube channel
<Veovis_Muaddib> Publicly available
<zcat[1]> my daughter wants it. it's not warez
<Veovis_Muaddib> *As far as I know of course.
<theadmin> zcat[1]: That's ubottu's reaction to !list, not to your torrent problems
<monsterripper> mornin'
<CFHowlett> monsterripper   greetings
<zcat[1]> She's been watching it on youtube but we have restricted internet at home, I want to torrent it on a cheaper connection.
<Veovis_Muaddib> theadmin: I think the list was brought up simply to bring up the warez message
<theadmin> Veovis_Muaddib: Or we have another italian
<theadmin> lol
<zcat[1]> I could probably download it from youtube I guess, painfully tedious though
<zcat[1]> I wanted help, not a bloody lecture about the sort of material I download
<dr_willis> not really a ubuntu issue from what i read.
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   I agree
<guntbert> dr_willis: he left
<ggggottto> anyone has an copy of botnet sourcecode?
<dr_willis> guess he dident want help then
<guntbert> !ot | ggggottto
<ubottu> ggggottto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ggggottto> ...:(
<ggggottto> :)
<CFHowlett> ggggottto   wrong channel
<ggggottto> ....
<ggggottto> Virtualbox, vmware, who installed the ubuntu with a higher performance?
<CFHowlett> ggggottto   pretty much the same performance wise unless I'm mistaken
<armaan> hi folks
<CFHowlett> armaan   greetings
<armaan> does anybody know about login details for oneiric-server-cloudimg-amd64
<T_H_X> i find vbox better than vmware, audio performs better
<ggggottto> do anyone deploy the ubunt honeypot in virtualbox?
<fmolinero> identify Calandraca5555
<ggggottto> i'm going to update my ubuntu to version 11, miss 10.10
<ggggottto> but 11 is too shiny
<dr_willis> you have an actual support question?
<tsaknorris> what would be good backup/image creator tool (not dd) image what i can install to other hard disk too :)
<armaan> hi folks, i was wondering how can i find login details for oneiric-server-cloudimg-amd64 ??
<dr_willis> tsaknorris:  mondo/mindi is one
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tsaknorris> dr_willis,  thanks, im just reading about it :)
<trinity__> hi
<lolcat^> Why isn't fglrx included in the iso?
<Starn> this is probably a dumb question.. but is it possible to use a real disk partition in a VM??  like say i go to windows and wanna use ubuntu without roobting. haha
<dr_willis> legal reasons
<lolcat^> Why can't  you warn about it?
<dr_willis> Starn:  possible but can damage the data
<lolcat^> "Hey,  you can't boot a gui, install fgxlr first"
<lolcat^> instead of a black screen saying nothing
<dr_willis> the gpl radeon work in most cases or fallback to vesa
<guntbert> !bug | lolcat^
<ubottu> lolcat^: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lolcat^> guntbert: It  has been found before
<Starn> dr_willis: which VM software do you suggest that runs on windows and ubuntu as well (opensource) that would be safest? i'm not concerned about damaging the data..
<lolcat^> dr_willis: Screen says no signal, starting x from command line tells me it is trying to use a driver it doesn't have
<guntbert> lolcat^: ranting here will help nothing, go help on the bug
<dr_willis> Starn:  i only use vbox
<Starn> dr_willis: is it fast and stable?
<dr_willis> its all i need or use starn
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<guntbert> Starn: virtual box support in #vbox
<amit_> hiii.. whenever i open appearance settings, it automatically closes.. cant change wallpaper
<spiff_> Hello, is there any way to show pending update change descriptions in a terminal? With apt-get or similar?
<ubuntu> Hey everyone I'm sure you get tired of hearing this but I need help installing Ubuntu haha
<ubuntu> Ran into some trouble
<Taev> will adding an IP address to /etc/hosts.deny stop some one from being able to connect to my webserver?
<Taev> Im being slammed by "baidu" and I want to block it, is hosts.deny that most efficient means?
<dr_willis> theres other ways to block ips automatically
<dr_willis> fail2ban. and others
<dr_willis> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Taev> Will hosts.deny work?
<Pideras2> hi
<dr_willis> Taev:  not rlsure these days
<snow_usa> hi
<dr_willis> hosts.deny is old skool. may not work with all services
<Pideras2> hello, can someone help me with that problem ? can't fix it for ages. screenshot - http://bitsy.me/img4dy
<ubuntu> So I installed Ubuntu and it all went well. I even rebooted the first time and it worked fine. Now when I boot I just get a blank screen. Im running off the disk right now.
<snow_usa> I upgrade my ubuntu -- but some how the X is not accessible --- is there any way to see if the upgrade has finished?
<_k4> You can add apache directives to limit access.
<snow_usa> -- by command-line
<Taev> Will it work with Apache?
<snow_usa> I upgrade my ubuntu -- but some how the X is not accessible --- is there any way to see if the upgrade has finished? by command line ?
<_k4> snow_usa: run apt-get and try to install something.
<_k4> It will fail if upgrades are still running.
<_k4> Also ps -e | grep dpkg might tell you.
<bigeye> Hello. I have a question. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 now, but I can't hear any sound through hdmi cable. It works with the headphone. What should I check first?
<snow_usa> dpkg still runs
<_k4> snow_usa: So ps -e shows dpkg???
<snow_usa> _k4, but it's almost 1.5  hour already
<dr_willis> not all hdmi audio is supported by all the video card drivers
<_k4> OK
<snow_usa> _k4, yes
<_k4> ps -ef might tell you what's going on.
<_k4> Do you have a second system on your LAN?
<bigeye> dr_willis: that's too bad. but my video card is from NVIDIA.
<Taev> well that apparently failed
<Taev> baidu is still hammering my website looking for non existent pages 10 times every minute
<_k4> bigeye: click on your speaker an select sound preferences at the bottom.  Go to hardware and see if there is a device.
<_k4> Taev: what failed
<spiff_> Taev: Most probably a noob q, but what is baidu?
<Taev> i tried listing their IPs in /etc/hosts.deny
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello guys, a quick question to get an understanding: Why on my Lenovo T61 with inter gma915 I can play 1080p video in vlc and it's lagging as hell on my media pc with nVidia ION even if I play it locally? :(
<Taev> a chinese search engine
<djesurun1> hello ubuntu!
<spiff_> Taev, ok.
<Taev> it failed
<_k4> Taev  understandable
<Taev> is there a specific ban file for apache2 somewhere?
<bigeye> _k4: There is only one device named "Internal Audio". But I think it is not the one which I'm finding.
<snow_usa> _k4, now there is no dpkg
<snow_usa> but still can not apt-get install
<_k4> Taev: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/access.html
<dr_willis> hosts.deny is only used i recall by some services. i thibk its an outdated way to block stuff
<_k4> bigeye: I'm guessing there is no driver for it.
<_k4> snow_usa: what error message?
<snow_usa> _k4, some other process is using it
<_k4> bigeye: it being your hdmi card.
<Taev> so is mod_authz_host a file?
<_k4> No mod_authz is an apache module.
<Taev> ok how do I make changes to it then?
<snow_usa> _k4, the process using it is oneiric
<athit> Hi,
<snow_usa> ;)
<snow_usa> and update-man
<bigeye> _k4: I downloaded the nvidia driver in the nvidia homepage and it doesn't work. so I installing the package named 'nvidia-current' and I'will test it now.
<_k4> snow_usa: Wierd
<Beatbox_Hero> anyone know where I can find some helping getting ubuntu to boot?
<dr_willis> been best to test the drivers i  the repos first
<dr_willis> Beatbox_Hero:  depends on the issue
<Evilkiss> Hi, all!
<Evilkiss> Need help
<_k4> Taev: first you have to get/build the module.  Then you have to add directives to your apache configuration.  See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/access.html
<Beatbox_Hero> I have installed Ubuntu from a liveCD. Everything went great. Even rebooted the first time and everything worked. But now when I boot into Ubuntu
<Beatbox_Hero> it just gives me a blank screen
<Beatbox_Hero> Tried Boot Repair. Didn't work. tried safe mode. Nothing.
<Beatbox_Hero> sound easy to fix? haha
<Evilkiss> What driver answer for reading from usb port, if there is connected keypad
<Evilkiss> Beatbox_Hero: I thinks it is driver issue
<dr_willis> Beatbox_Hero:  yiu mean no grub.. or no x display
<Evilkiss> Beatbox_Hero: video driver i mean
<_k4> Taev: or you might try adding the "deny from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" directive into the <Directory /var/www/> section of your apache conf file and restart apache.
<Beatbox_Hero> that would make sense. The last thing I did before turning it off is install an Nvidia driver
<Beatbox_Hero> Easy fix for that?
<Beatbox_Hero> dr_willis: no x display
<Beatbox_Hero> I get to grub and select ubuntu. then blank screen of death...
<sattu94> Beatbox_Hero: how long did you wait ?
<dr_willis> so its a config x  driver issue not a grub issue
<Beatbox_Hero> a while. plus im sure that something has gone wrong. my keyboard doesnt respond to things
<Beatbox_Hero> correct
<Evilkiss> Beatbox_Hero: You need to reboot to non-graphical mode and there uninstall your NVIDIA driver and install default driver
<Beatbox_Hero> I used boot repair. So grub should be good
<Beatbox_Hero> that sound fun. Should I just google what you said? or is it easy to explain?
<_k4> Beatbox_Hero: while in grub, edit the command line and remove the "quiet" from the kernel line.
<_k4> You may see errors or at least figure out how far it's getting.
<dr_willis> or use the text option to get a console login
<Beatbox_Hero> I have an error code that it gets too and then stops
<dr_willis> noquiet nosplash text
<_k4> From that then you can decide if it's a graphical problem.
<_k4> dr_willis: Yes
<Beatbox_Hero> I apologize but you guys are way faster then me at this
<Beatbox_Hero> in grub how do I get to edit the command line?
<dr_willis> c key
<dr_willis> or e fir edit
<_k4> Beatbox_Hero: I think it's e but the instructions are right there.
<Beatbox_Hero> Ha guess i will open my eyes and read it in grub then. Thanks so much guys. cross your fingers for me.
<_k4> Beatbox_Hero: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<James_KL> hello , installing Ubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<Beatbox_Hero> thanks!
<_k4> I don't read russian.
<_k4> James_KL: Take your ads elsewhere.
<James_KL> ads ??
<dr_willis> at least summmarize the error
<_k4> When I went to that site, I got an obnoxious image in Russian (I think) but nothing else.
<nc__> ??
<dr_willis> hmm
<James_KL> hello , installing Ubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<_k4> James_KL: That link is garbage.  What is the error?
<James_KL> no disk space
<dr_willis> you are not installing 64bit os on a 32 machine are yiu
<_k4> lol
<_k4> I would say maybe you don't have enough disk space.  Did you let it do automatic partitioning?
<nc__> 谁有LINUX下的JDK？
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<James_KL> hello , installing Ubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<nc__> who have jdk for linux??
<Steevca> Can i get the support for ubuntu 8.04 here?
<_k4> Is James_KL  a bot?  He doesn't seem to want to answer questions just paste a garbage link.
<_k4> Steevca: you'll never know unless you ask a question.  :)
<dr_willis> nc__:  read the java info above
<James_KL> _k4 omg ??
<Evilkiss> Don't answer to James....it's give you a garbage
<dr_willis> ponies
<_k4> Evilkiss: can you kick him?
<Steevca> _k4: I am just asking because i have find out that the drivers for my graphic card are supported with this version of ubuntu.
<dr_willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Evilkiss> _k4: I'm not a mod
<_k4> Steevca: go ahead and ask the question.  Worst case is no one knows the answer.
<nc__> java jdk 1.6
<nc__> who have??
<Steevca> The question is how good is 8.04 and can i use it without the problems today?
<dr_willis> !java | nc__
<ubottu> nc__: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<_k4> Yes, it is still supported until 2013
<_k4> Security fixes are still being put into 8.04
<liuyun> /
<rymate1234> hey
<Steevca> _k4: Ok,thanks.
<dr_willis> Steevca:  i wouldent. depends on whats its doing and the hardware
<JamesK> hello , installing Ubuntu , gives that error x86_64 : http://bitsy.me/img4dy - WTF?
<_k4> You might find that some newer hardware might need drivers that aren't there however.
<rymate1234> can I have some help with dual booting ubuntu and windows 8?
<_k4> Is there someone that can kick this spammer off?
<rymate1234> it seems grub does not recognise windows 8
<_k4> I would say that's a good thing, rymate1234
<nc__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java     i don't open
<rymate1234> _k4: i want to try windows 8 :P
<dr_willis> add an entry for it in /etc/grub.d/40_custome  perhaps
<rymate1234> how?
<rymate1234> :P
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<_k4> nc__: It opens for me OK. What error do you get?
<Steevca> _k4: The thing is that i am now on linux mint 12,and i have came across this : These cards are supported with the legacy ATI 9-3 Catalyst release, but you MUST use a kernel 2.6.28 (or earlier) and Xserver 1.5 (or earlier).
<_k4> Steevca: Ah...
<nc__> this is china
<Steevca> So 9-3 drivers are supporting my card but i think that mint is useng higher kernel and xserver.
<m-ismail> how can i create a free ubuntu account?
<_k4> Steevca: Well you can try 8.04.  Yes, Mint 12 is much later.
<_k4> nc__: OK I see.
<_k4> nc__: Install the openjdk-6-jre package using any installation method.
<nc__> no
<_k4> e.g apt-get synaptic or aptitude
<kishon> how to move the unity launcher (dash) to the bottom of the screen in ubuntu 11.10
<_k4> nc__: No as in it doesn't work?
<Steevca> _k4: Maybe i can try to install them with some minor problems or reductions? .I am not really familiar with linux yet,just started using them.
<tapas> hi, i wonder how to get this nvidia gt220 card to work..
<_k4> Steevca: Install what?
<nc__> Chromium 无法加载网页，因为 help.ubuntu.com 太长时间没有响应。网站可能已下线，或您的 Internet 连接可能有问题。
<Steevca> The 9-3 drivers. :P
<_k4> Steevca: probably won't work since you need to downgrade the kernel too.
<nc__> K4,OK    thanks
<dr_willis> try the latest and see uf the gpl drivers work
<Steevca> :S I seriosly need to buy a new pc. >.<
<_k4> Steevca: Yes.... might help.
<Steevca> But that will happen in about 2 years. xD
<_k4> I'm surprised there aren't newer drivers.
<Steevca> Ati droped the support for my card in 9-4
<dr_willis> newer gpl drivers may work
<Steevca> I have tryed with the latest ones but the problem is that when is want to open CCC it reports that no drivers are installed.
<ubuntu> bogus
<dr_willis> ccc?
<Steevca> Catalyst Control Center
<_k4> What is Catalyst?
<dr_willis> because with the gpl driveres you dont use ccc
<crizzy> _k4: ati drivers
<_k4> OK
<_k4> So what is it about gpl drivers you don't like?
<crizzy> unacceptable performance
<Steevca> dr_willis:  I am using gpl drivers now,but the problem is that my monitor is undetecetd,i have to "force" the 1152x864 resolution with xrandr,and i am having some problems making xorg load it on boot.
<crizzy> gpl drivers also still don't even support VBO's so they can never perform well with games
<crizzy> quality is very sub-par
<dr_willis> that old a system is going to suck at games anyway
<Steevca> It's not the games that i have problems with,i don't play them.
<crizzy> well, for old systems open driver is fine
<kishon> you know which pdf reader can read the pdf for me?
<dr_willis> severAal readers in the repos
<_k4> Steevca: Google for your specific card and xorg.conf  Maybe someone will have published the right config for you.  Getting the modeline et all is a real PITA.
<dr_willis> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Steevca> The problems i am having is with speed,resolution and i can't use some software like blender.
<Steevca> _k4 Can you give me the terminal commands for removing fglrx.
<Steevca> Compleatly.
<dr_willis> test out latest beta. file bugs. ;)
<tapas> btw: how well are ATI cards supported these days?
<Halexander9000> Hi! I just installed Limbo, the video game, and when I first executed the program in WINE, it gave me this error message: "Video card is below system requirement. You need a video card with at least Shader Model 3.0"
<dr_willis> depends on age of card and versiobs of stuff
<_k4> Steevca: Not for sure.  aptitude purge fglrx might work.
<tapas> dr_willis: oh ok.. so i might still fare better with an nvidia card.. current, but low end (passively cooled)
<Halexander9000> Can someone please help me figure this out, or if it's even possible to run the game on Ubuntu on a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD?
<seshagiri> Which all packages(including GUI applications) should be removed to have a console based Ubuntu. i.e no GUI at all?
<_k4> seshagiri: if I were doing it, I'd reinstall with the Ubuntu server CD/DVD
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aatish> hi can anybody tell me that how can i run Dreamviwer in ubuntu
<dr_willis> no need to remove anything. ;)
<_k4> aatish: I never got it to work with Wine but that was a while back.  It's not a trivial exercise.
<seshagiri> I also want to save some space also
<seshagiri> *sorry for the typos
<Wingede> anyone had success with macbook pro and efi disabling the discrete graphics?
<aatish> coz i read somewhere that with wine we can _k4
<_k4> aatish: have you tried it?
<damo22> Wingede, i have installed efi native linux
<aatish> no exctly
<_k4> aatish: so try it.
<Halexander9000> Hi! I just installed Limbo, the video game, and when I first executed the program in WINE, it gave me this error message: "Video card is below system requirement. You need a video card with at least Shader Model 3.0"
<Halexander9000> Can someone please help me figure this out, or if it's even possible to run the game on Ubuntu on a 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD?
<aatish> but want to do that coz now i want to shift 100% with ubuntu from win
<_k4> aatish: And let us know how it works.
<Wingede> dam022: on mac platform? as I can see both video cards, just trying to get the powerful one disabled, otherwise chews battery
<aatish> _k4 : i'll try to that , can you tell me how can change the color the tst
<aatish> text
<_k4> aatish: Of what text?
<Steevca> I am definetly ****** xD Sorry for the language. xD
<_raven> 11.10 + xfce - how to autologin graphically?
<damo22> Wingede, yes, on mac, but im not sure what commands disable discrete gfx
<aatish> k4: in chat
<monser> hello all
<aatish> k4 : like ur color is brown
<aatish> k4 : like some haveing green color in chat
<monser> how can i find text in a file? I tried grep -r "mytext" *
<Wingede> dam022, ahh ok, will keep trying - my one gets darn hot quickly :(
<monser> but it does not work
<theadmin> _raven: What display manager are you using?: ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<_k4> aatish: what client?
<aatish> k4 : o sorry in chat windows where chatting
<_raven> theadmin gdm
<_k4> Chatting using what software?
<theadmin> monser: sudo grep -RHF "text" /
<_k4> I assume you are talking about IRC client of some kind.
<monser> ok I'll try it
<aatish> k4 : i m using xchat on ubuntu
<theadmin> _raven: http://codintips.blogspot.com/2009/06/ubuntu-gdm-auto-login.html
<Steevca> I am geting this when i run the LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo , http://pastebin.com/VExgCY0T ,i get slow and none,is that normal?
<_k4> OK aatish check out the faq http://xchat.org/faq/#q27
<aatish> ok tx
<monser> I'm looking for the file that it is used to set up the mac address of the network card - to change it on every boot
<monser> the grep command it looks like it will take ages to complete
<monser> do you know what file it is used for that?
<theadmin> monser: That's a hardware property, it's not really stored anywhere, it's on the network card itself
<monser> man
<_raven> theadmin gdm.conf is empty right?
<monser> you do not understand me
<monser> I can change the mac address with a command
<theadmin> monser: I know, yes, that fakes it
<monser> and put that command in a file to get executed on every boot
<theadmin> monser: Put it in /etc/rc.local
<monser> so where is that file stored
<_k4> Sounds like monser is up to no good.
<_raven> theadmin ok but this does not do an autologin too
<theadmin> _raven: It does
<_raven> theadmin i tried that - no
<theadmin> _k4: Certain ISPs restrict connections to a specific MAC address, and (s)he might have had a network card change.
<slainbybeats> jo
<monser> so no help?
<slainbybeats> kde works
<slainbybeats> :D
<dr_willis> monser:  put command in rc.local
<theadmin> monser: I just said, put your command in /etc/rc.local. IMPORTANT: if your command uses sudo, DO NOT put sudo in front of it!
<_k4> theadmin: OK
<monser> ok thank you
<monser> THANK YOU!
<_k4> theadmin: But I got the impression it was going to be different each time.
<_k4> theadmin: I guess that's not ghe case.
<theadmin> monser: No problem
<slainbybeats> KDE is killer!
<slainbybeats> damn i love this 1000 times more than unity
<hemza> could not have access to GUI desktop in Kubunut 10110
<slainbybeats> i have it
<slainbybeats> kubuntu 11.10
<slainbybeats> the biggest problem keeping me on windows is still itunes.
<dr_willis> itunes... ha. ;)
<slainbybeats> ? :D
<slainbybeats> i paid enough for my ipod, now i want to be able to use it! :D
<slainbybeats> afk
<dr_willis> sucker born every..... kidding
<JonathanEllis> Good morning. I am trying to install ubuntu 11-10 from the live cd into a separate partition alongside jaunty and windows. During install I get the message "Failed to unmount partitions. migration assistant needs to mount a partition, but cannot do so because the following mount point could not be unmounted: /dev/sda8 Please close any application using these mount points. Would you like migration-assistant to try to unmount these part
<slainbybeats> which OS are you using on your computer?
<fat> Hi all. anybody know why my print screen button wont work with lubuntu 10 10?
<oCean> slainbybeats: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for ubuntu technical issues only
<slainbybeats> ah k, sorry, i didnt know
<oCean> fat: maybe try /join #lubuntu  ...it's the Lubuntu specific channel
<JonathanEllis> Trouble is, when I click Continue. I just get the same message. I have asked it not to import settings from Jaunty (which is on /dev/sda8) but it makes no difference. Help! Please
<fat> cheers
<Shojo> JonathanEllis:  are you running the cd in boot mode?
<theadmin> fat: Try installing a screenshot tool (e.g. import, scrot, xfce4-screenshooter or somesuch) and assigning it to printscreen
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: Yes, I booted from the CD and then selected "Install Ubuntu", followed by "Do something else" as I wanted to specify a separate home and root partition
<Shojo> i understand. Check if the /dev/sda8 is encrypted or a dynamic partition
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: sda8 is not encrypted. It is just a logical partition with Jaunty installed on it
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: I dont use encryption
<Shojo> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is NOT an LTS (Long Term Support) release and is no longer supported with security updates (as of October 2010). It is recommended to upgrade to the current version of Ubuntu.
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: Yes I know. Thats why I am installing 11-10
<Shojo> you might consider backing up the Jaunty files and deleting it
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: But I  want a working OS before I delete the old one. I have had problems with upgrading before so I always do a parallel install, get that working and then when I am satisfied everything is OK I delete the old one. Since its on a separate partition it shouldnt be an issue
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: Of course since migration assistant is trying to access it to import user accounts, it would probably do the same thing if I had another linux distro on another partition
<MonkeyDust> jaunty?
<JonathanEllis> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 9-04 was called Jaunty Jackalope
<remsSs> Hi everybody
<MonkeyDust> i know that
<JonathanEllis> MonkeyDust: What is your question then?
<MonkeyDust> i was surprised someody still uses it ;)
<MonkeyDust> b
<Mech0z> what is the reason my computer boots into busybox
<Mech0z> can I launch "real" ubuntu from that?
<JonathanEllis> MonkeyDust: Oh I see. Well, when I tried to upgrade to 9-10 it failed because of some graphics incompatibility that I could never fix so I just stayed with Jaunty. Now I want to try upgrading again as you rightly point out, jaunty is a bit long in the tooth. My other computer is running 8-10, I think or 8-04 for similar reasons
<Shojo> can't you just lookup your graphic requirements and match them up with your system's configuration?
<Shojo> i mean all the requirements...not only graphical
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: Sounds so easy! Basically when I tried to install 9-10, the screen on my laptop went unreadable with large random strips of colour during install. I was never able to find out why (despite spending many hours trying so I gave up). I figured by now, perhaps whatever was causing that issue might have been fixed in the latest version. Besides, as you rightly point out, my version is no longer supported so its sensible for me to in
<JonathanEllis> Shojo: I have found this information http://askubuntu.com/questions/88704/failed-to-unmount-partitions-during-installation-ubuntu-11-10/109648#109648 which is all very well but it strikes me that the live cd might be a bit buggy if the "Install ubuntu" option fails in this way
<Mech0z_> how do I boot into ubuntu from easybox? (No reason why it boots into that)
<UnknownArtists> hi, is it possible to mix using aptitude and apt-get? are they compatible?
<anamfaridi> hi
<warhell> lol
<LjL> UnknownArtists: yes
<UnknownArtists> thank you :D
<gvo> UnknownArtists: I do it all the time.
<Mech0z_> how do I see what ubuntu is doing at the bootup screen
<Mech0z_> its just purple
<karthick87> How to change the default mp3 player in firefox ?
<anamfaridi> dont quit
<dr_willis> !text
<_raven> 11.10 xfce - still no success with autologin gdm
<Captain_Proton> Mech0z_, as it booting hit ctrl+alt +f2
<anamfaridi> how to connect to internet?
<dr_willis> Mech0z_:  the grub options  nofb nosplash text   may be handy
<Jordan_U> Mech0z_: If you select the "recovery mode" entry at the grub menu you'll get detailed boot output. You'll also get a recovery menu, but you can continue past that.
<Mech0z_> well I dont know what it is doing
<Mech0z_> its just pruple screen, and I am not sure if I can reboot
<anamfaridi> thnx for telling
<dr_willis> _raven:  perhaps its using lightdm
<warhell> am i stupid for doing a 12.04 lts beta 1 upgrade from ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> warhell:  you tell us...
<Captain_Proton> karthick87, tools>preferences> applications
<warhell> i think i will be alright
<dr_willis> 12.04 is working here
<_raven> dr_willis i had the choice between lightdm and gdm
<warhell> my laptop ran alpha 2 for a bit
<gvo> Probably not stupid if you didn't overwrite your previous install.
<pippo> ebay
<dr_willis> _raven:  try them both perhaps. bbl
<warhell> i have a custom kernel i made for it and it uses exact same verison as beta 1
<karthick87> Captain_Proton: How to reset it to default player?
<warhell> lol
<warhell> because i pulled off precises's source
<Captain_Proton> karthick87, go there you need to change the app by format
<didi> How do I make a usb bootable from a Debian box? I do not have usb-creator.
<Captain_Proton> didi, unetbooten
<didi> Captain_Proton: Thank you.
<Captain_Proton> didi, should be in the repos
<didi> Captain_Proton: It is indeed.
<warhell> dr
<warhell> how is the beta 1 vs alpha 2?
<warhell> on your oppinon more stable?
<Mech0z_> how can I see if a raid5 is degraded
<Mech0z_> it works fine, but it complained at boot
<karthick87> Captain_Proton: Its not getting changed
<Captain_Proton> warhell, about the same add more publish and closing bugs
<Captain_Proton> karthick87, did you restart firefox?
<warhell> ...
<lotuspsychje> any package for rss in indicator session?
<warhell> thats not so good
<warhell> when is it gonna be released stable?
<Captain_Proton> warhell, a month I think. I have been running 12.04 since alpha 1 it been stable for me. I few issues here and there but they were fix that day
<warhell> thats cool
<warhell> so even if i do update through this it will pretty soon hit stable.
<Aiden> Currently have an ongoing problem that's really frustrating, could anyone help me with this? can anyone help me with this problem? it's been happening for a while now and i'd love for it to be fixed http://puu.sh/9J8n
<warhell> cool, i got pretty much the answers i needed, if you don't mind i will idle and chat if okay, till its done
<Layke2> Is there some setting I accidentally made. When I view certain pages, (I think they have flash on), or something that goes fullscreen, the entire page darkens, and go black. As if it's trying to do some cinema lightbox to darken something.
<oCean> Aiden: don't post such sillyness here
<Aiden> http://puu.sh/9J8n
<Aiden> http://puu.sh/9J8n
<Aiden> http://puu.sh/9J8n
<FloodBot1> Aiden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Captain_Proton> I say kick him
<theadmin> oCean: It's an obvious spammer. Ignore it, or inform the ops.
<theadmin> Owait
<gumus> hi
<Captain_Proton> glad my kid did not see that when I click she be scared to sleep for a week
<MasterP> How do I use RSA/DSA Authenication for SSH
<theadmin> Hey gumus
<gumus> can anyone help me with subtitle transcoding? I don't remember the exact command
<gumus> iso8859-9 to utf-8 for example
<bosongg> how do i change my mouse cursor to black ?
<chroot> how to start using aircrack-ng in ubuntu
<warhell> lol
<MasterP> How do I use RSA/DSA Authenication for SSH
<Captain_Proton> bosong, install ubuntu tweak and change it in there
<theadmin> gumus: iconv -f from_encoding -t to_encoding -o output_file input_file
<Steevca> Can anyone help me with,is it possible that this will work with mint 12,i know that this isn't support for mint but i am only asking for opinion. http://pastebin.com/a4NYSMux
<theadmin> gumus: In your case: iconv -f ISO8859-9 -t UTF8 -o bar foo
<karthick87> Captain_Proton: Still its not working pls find the screenshot http://i.imgur.com/2JFt7.png
<Jordan_U> !mint | Steevca
<ubottu> Steevca: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<karthick87> Sometimes switching on capslock types the letter in smaller case. what may be the issue?
<Mech0z_> apparently my raid5 has a failed disk (Dont think the disk is dead, just a reboot error) how do I add a disk to the raid so its not bad anymore?
<Captain_Proton> will if it raid 5 just replace it and the raid will rebuild it by it self
<Mech0z_> how do I list what disks a raid5 contains
<Mech0z_> then I might be able to fix it
<Captain_Proton> karthick87, I looked it just a pic of a web player
<crizzy> Mech0z_: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Austausch_einer_defekten_Festplatte_im_Software-RAID/en this might give some clues
<encrypt> Any ideas why my fresh installation of kubuntu 11.10 keeps hanging during the first system upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> Mech0z_  i'm not really familiar with raid, but start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<karthick87> Captain_Proton: I just want to change that web player to the default one
<encrypt> hi, i'm installling kubuntu on a separate partition, version 11.10. first log in, running the package manager to upgrade and it hangs in the middle of the upgrading - too long for the largest package one might find in the repositories. I have to force to quit the application and when restarting the system the Network Manager doesn't recognize any wireless device, no internet.
<Captain_Proton> karthick87, sorry I thought you want change the play to vlc or something. I do not know what that from maybe some one else knows
<Dr_willis> encrypt,  id try updateing/upgradeing via the command line to look for error messages. It could be the servers are just overloaded right now with the release of 12.04 beta1
<encrypt> but now i can't connect to the internet via wireless!!
<MonkeyDust> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<warhell> unity installing again
<warhell> doh
<MasterP> How do I use RSA/DSA Authenication for SSH
<warhell> gonna have to uninstall later
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gumus> hi all
<MasterP> Dr_willis:  I got that I'm trying to make the user with DSA/RSA file
<gumus> what's the command for converting the format of subtitle files?
<encrypt> would it be possibe to get my wireless devices back? runinng iwconfig shows only the ethernet device, even im using a usb wireless (appart from the laptop's)
<theadmin> gumus: I told you already.
<theadmin> gumus: iconv -f ISO8859-9 -t UTF8 -o bar foo
<MonkeyDust> encrypt  maybe you need wpa supplicant
<gumus> theadmin: I guess ı lost the connection at that time.
<gumus> I get an error
<gumus> iconv: illegal input sequence at position 48
<mosno> how to i turn off the on-screen keyboard on the gnome shell screen lock screen?
<Ri_O> hello..i've some  driver display problem nvidia geforce GT 520 M (ubuntu 11.10).. i've activated it from additional driver but itz still not working.... how can i fix this...!!! help..
<Captain_Proton> encrypt, do you have a eth connectioin yoiu can use for a min? if so coonect run from term sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<calico> what is the best private email provider to move to from gmail
<fruitbag> Hi.
<oCean> calico: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<calico> just asking
<oCean> calico: maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Captain_Proton> calico, sudo apt-get install postfix dovecot
<Ri_O> hello... can u name me a place ...to ask about my nvidia graphic driver?
<saju_m> doubt in parse the command line parameters http://dpaste.com/710949/
<Captain_Proton> install roundcube
<Captain_Proton> what it doing
<Captain_Proton> Ri_O, whats it doing
<fruitbag> Guys, I'm trying to install Quake 3 Arena demo on Xubuntu. When I enter 'sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh', a window pops up with the name "Quake III Arena Demo" and the message "Warning: unknown mime-type for "-r" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<fruitbag> What could the problem be?
<jrib> fruitbag: make it executable and run ./linuxq3... instead
<Dr_willis> fruitbag,  or try 'bash whatever.sh'
<beatboxhero> Dr_willis: Thanks for your help! Everything is working for me now
<Dr_willis> fruitbag,  could be its using some old options for the dialog box's -   if thats the official id version of q3 demo. then its quiet old..
<Dr_willis> theres quake3 thats playable in your browser now a days. :)
<fruitbag> I get the same problem.
<fruitbag> So, this version of Quake 3 Arena Demo is too old?
<Captain_Proton> fruitbag, also try to unzip it first. gz = gunzip
<fruitbag> Captain_Proton, it's a shell script.
<Dr_willis> fruitbag,  its a self extracting/executable script i imagine.
<Captain_Proton> can you just run ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<Dr_willis> and i imagine its VERY old.
<Dr_willis> if it came from the id pages.
<fruitbag> Dr_willis, I got it from fileplanet.com
<fruitbag> I've tried that too, Captain_Proton. I get the same window and messages.
<Dr_willis> !find quake3
<ubottu> Found: ioquake3, ioquake3-dbg, ioquake3-server, quake3-data
<Dr_willis> fruitbag,  id find one of the redone versions of q3. :) like the above
<Dr_willis> !info ioquake3
<ubottu> ioquake3 (source: ioquake3): Game engine for 3D first person shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36+svn1946-5 (oneiric), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<fruitbag> Just out of curiosity. Is it possible to make any modification to the version of Quake 3 Arena I've downloaded to make it runnable?
<Dr_willis> fruitbag,  or play the   http://www.quakelive.com/#!home
<K-4U> Anybody who can hook me up to a nice UPNP/DLNA media client for uuntu?
<Dr_willis> fruitbag,  i doubt if its worth the effort really.
<Captain_Proton> K-4U, ushare
<fruitbag> I wouldn't do it, of course. I was just curious to know if it was possible, Dr_willis.
<Dr_willis> K-4U,  xbmc, boxee,  for clients.. for servers, ushare, mediatomb and otehrs.
<Captain_Proton> works for xbox and ps3
<K-4U> Captiain_Proton: Just the client, the renderer
<K-4U> Dr_Willis: Boxee, isn't that like a complete media center?
<Captain_Proton> what Dr_willis said
<Ri_O> hello..i've some  driver display problem nvidia geforce GT 520 M (ubuntu 11.10).. i've activated it from additional driver but itz still not working.... how can i fix this...!!! help..
<Dr_willis> !xbmc
<K-4U> Dr_willis: Yeah, i'm using xbmc in windows, i like it, but i just want a simple media player, something like foobar for windows... please don't tell me i need wine now :(
<Dr_willis> wonder if vlc can do upnp. cant say i really ever tried it
<Captain_Proton> Ri_O, did you install the gui
<Dr_willis> My TV's can all browse my upnp servers :)
<K-4U> Dr_willis: They say vnc can, but the attempt i made wasn't really.. succesfull
<fruitbag> That's for trying to help, guys.
<Captain_Proton> Ri_O, nvidia Gui that is
<grandboy> http://xeducation.info/2012/03/blonde-teen-bj-in-a-car-then-beautifully-fucked-in-the-pussy/
<Dr_willis> vnc? cant say ive ever seen that mentioned as a upnp client.. wouldent make a lot of sence
<Dr_willis> VLC perhaps. :)
<Ri_O> Captain_Proton, srry? i installed from System settings....
<K-4U> Dr_willes: Woops.. *vlc, yes xD i always mess those up
<ziyadb> Hello, I have a simple issue. Sound comes out from both the built-in speakers and the audio jack. How do I fix this?
<Captain_Proton> Ri_O,  ok you need to run and save the setting then reboot
<Ri_O> after run sudo nvidia-xconfig it won't boot me to gui on next..
<K-4U> Ri_O: Do you have multi monitor setup?
<Ri_O> no .. a laptop
<K-4U> Ri_O: Hm.. which one is it? An Asus?
<Ri_O> acer
<cheater> hi guys, i am having problems with gnome 2 under pangolin.. alt-tab doesn't do anything and the app buttons in the panel don't show the text, just the icons. actually, the selected app shows the text too but it's very faint. is this a known issue? is there a fix?
<theadmin> cheater: Precise is not supported, neither is gnome2
<K-4U> Ri_O: Hm.. I know that with my asus laptop (the N73SV) Has 2 GPU's in em, when i try to use the nvidia card, my xserver crashes too. Maybe there's the issue?
<cheater> where do i go to ask about pangolin?
<oCean> cheater /join #ubuntu+1
<cheater> thanks
<warhell> lol
<Ri_O> K-4U, i dun no ,, i've tried the driver from nvidia.com too
<K-4U> Ri_O: Paste us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<K-4U> !paste | Ri_O
<ubottu> Ri_O: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ri_O> can i pm U?
<Ri_O> K-4U, CAN I PM
<Dr_willis> gnome2 on ubuntu+1 = scary :)
<K-4U> Ri_O: Yeah, you can.. but not for the paste of that log, please do that trough the ubuntu paste
<boy24ch> http://xeducation.info/2012/03/uk-soccer-fan-with-big-boobs-horny-as-hell/
<boy24ch> http://xeducation.info/2012/03/blonde-teen-bj-in-a-car-then-beautifully-fucked-in-the-pussy/
<boy24ch> http://xeducation.info/2012/02/bisex-party/
<boy24ch> http://xeducation.info/2012/02/my-tight-teens-pussy-is-very-wet-while-big-dicks-fucks-my-asshole/
<boy24ch> http://xeducation.info/2012/02/young-lesbians/
<FloodBot1> boy24ch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K-4U> nice :P
<theadmin> ...really now?
<enchilado> .info?
<joshua__> what's with all the porn?
<oCean> enough, no need to comment on the spam
<theadmin> Just spam, let's not get offtopic
<joshua__> ok...
<joshua__> whats the topic?
<enchilado>  /topic
<warfares> hi just testing xchat-gnome
<warfares> :-)
<Ri_O> K-4U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/866604/ ... my log
<K-4U> Ri_O: Hmm, according to this, your xserver should be running
<Ri_O> K-4U,  i did it via GUI
<K-4U> Ri_O: So.. what was the problem again? :$
<Ri_O> i have only 2 D view.. my graphic doesn't recognize
<K-4U> Ri_O: try opening a console and running 'glxgears'
<ay2> selam
<ay2> millet
<Ri_O> K-4U, lib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<K-4U> Ri_O: Hmm, that issue.. let me search
<K-4U> Ri_O: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8545291/opengl-glx-extension-not-supported
<ziyadb> How do I enable audio jack sensing in Unity?
<Ri_O> how to configure xorg.conf to meet my graphic card??
<K-4U> Ri_O: Well. you don't want to configure your own xorg.conf.. believe me :P
<wejku> hi guyz, i have got problem with 10.04 and wireless, what info should i deliver to help?
<theadmin> wejku: Your wireless chipset model and the actual problem.
<Ri_O> K-4U, i don't but i really want it wrok.. i don't wanna go back to Win7 :D
 * ivarela is away: Xintando
<wejku> some commands to get it ?
<theadmin> wejku: sudo lshw -C network
<K-4U> Ri_O: Okay, i know that feeling.. uhmm... Let me think.. you now have the Unity 2D session?
<Ri_O> K-4U, yeap..
<K-4U> Ri_O: And, when you run the standard session, what happens then?
<oCean> !away > ivarela
<ubottu> ivarela, please see my private message
<wejku> AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-EXPRESS) Atheros Communications Inc.
<Ri_O> K-4U, sorry..i'm on Ubuntu ,, but itz the same with 2 D session..
<wejku> I cant connect to wireless network that i can connect to using 2 other laptops, one with windows 7 and second with ubuntu 11
<theadmin> wejku: sudo modprobe ath9k && killall nm-applet && nm-applet &disown # And then try to connect again
<K-4U> Ri_O: uhm... damn i honestly have no idea anymore.. maybe try searching for your type of laptop on the ubuntuforums
<Ri_O> :D K-4U thx so much for u time.
<K-4U> Ri_O: No problem ;) Wish i could be of more help though
<slackerr> hi. how to set custom gamma value in ubuntu 11.10 ? in kubuntu i can do it in display settings.  in ubuntu i can only assign color profile, but i need to set blue channel to lower value
<Ri_O> o_O i wonder why the  driver from nvidia.com won't work for my card .. :(
<wejku> ok, i put connection data, wifi indicator in tray is going up-down and still didnt connect
<K-4U> Ri_O: Well, you're always better of using the one prebuilt for Ubuntu
<theadmin> slackerr: Try using xgamma, a commandline tool
<bosongg> hi id like to place shortcuts to apps on my desktop. im on 11.10,
<slackerr> theadmin: and set in somewhere in autoload? ok, i know about it. just wonder why it cannot be done through gui settings..
<wejku> theadmin: (sorry for reposting myself but i decided to put your nick before) ok, i put connection data, wifi indicator in tray is going up-down and still didnt connect
<theadmin> wejku: Oh :(
<theadmin> wejku: Sorry no idea then, maybe a bug
<Dr_willis> bosong,  the trend these days is to not have a cluttered mess of icons on the desktop. :) You should be able to drag/drop the icons onto the desktop i thought
 * Dr_willis recalls seeing people with 200+ icons on their desktops...
<Dr_willis> unity is similer to a multi-paged desktop launcher. :)
<bosongg> i want to run gksudo without using the terminalk
 * theadmin has 0 icons on the desktop
<bobweaver> bosong, do you have the shoetcuts already /usr/share/applications/<name of program.desktop> but after reading above seems like Dr_willis  got you going
<wejku> theadmin: its kinda strange, that every device connects, that laptop couldnt, but when i put data like ip, mask and gate, it worked for <5min
<wejku> i added that device with its mac and so to router whitelit
<bosongg> alt+f2 isnt working
<bobweaver> bosong, if you want something running as a supersuser just add that or create a new .desktopfile and use gksudo in the execute part
<Darkasakerionz> Hello, anybody can help me encrypting a file with blowfish and openssl? Thanks
<Dr_willis> running gksudo by itself.. isent too usefull :)
<what> hi :)
<bobweaver> bosong, a good example may be found in the program "bleachbit "  as there are 2 .desktop files one for reg user's and one for root  under /usr/share/applications/bleachbit.desktop   /usr/share/applications/bleachbit.root.desktop  or wireshark is a good different example   look at those files and pay close attention  to the part that looks like" Exec= "  that is how and where and what all right there hope that this help
<balazsbela> hello all. I'm trying to reinstall grub and since os prober won't detect my windows I made a manual entry with set root(hd0,8) and chainloader +1
<balazsbela> when I select it
<balazsbela> I get a blinking cursor
<balazsbela> and windows won't start, but it's the correct partition /dev/sda8
<Dr_willis> balazsbela,  i think the proper entry may need more then just those 2 lines.
<balazsbela> I found it on a forum.
<Dr_willis> balazsbela,  sounds like an entry for the old grub1.
<balazsbela> ok, brb
<Dr_willis> my windows entry in grub.cfg is more complex then 2 lines.
<balazsbela> could you paste it ?
<balazsbela> windows 7 /
<Dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/866635/
<balazsbela> thanks
<bosongg> my nautilus has gone grey, looks very old fashionewd=]]]
<Dr_willis> so has my  hair
<bosongg> my nautilus has gone grey, looks very old fashioned , any idea how i can restore it ?
<sacarlson> does ubuntu have a method to mount windows 7 that are in SFS partitions?  if so can grub also boot from windows 7 installed in SFS?
<JonathanEllis> Dr_willis: Sounds like you need Grecian 2000 (remember that?) or Just for Men
<bosongg> yes it was called grecian 2000 back in the seventies
<balazsbela> Ubuntu won't show grub menu only boots the default option
<balazsbela> why ?
<bobweaver> So I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 32bit server onto virtual box. everything looks good up to the point that I pick my english and then press enter to install. This is where the error starts. This is what I get and it will not move past that. http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=201807
<oCean> bobweaver: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<bobweaver> oCean,  np
<bobweaver> balazsbela, where is grub installed too ?
<bosongg> if i run sudo nautilus it appears orange as normal
<bobweaver> can anyone or has anyone been able to install magneto onto there server. I can not get it to install
<prakas> is there any fix for openjdk on ubuntu that takes nearly 50-90% of cpu when azureus is started (and even is idle)
<prakas> is there any fix available?
<UltraUser> Hello?
<sun_devil> How do you access service configuration, such as starting and stopping services?
<MonkeyDust> !info magneto
<ubottu> Package magneto does not exist in oneiric
<yeats> sun_devil: System Monitor?
<prakas> has this bug bix fixed? any patch or bugfix available for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/857776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857776 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage from java 98% - 100% " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yeats> sun_devil: or are you looking for something like /etc/init.d or /etc/rc.d?
<UltraUser> I have the problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1859090.html. The solution is give, but i cant implement it from command line :(
<sun_devil> no
<prakas> any ubuntu ops/developers here? is there a solution to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/857776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857776 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage from java 98% - 100% " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sun_devil> system monitor works with processes, I want to turn off services
<sun_devil> a few
<yeats> !upstart | sun_devil - this?
<ubottu> sun_devil - this?: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> prakas,   [Undecided,Confirmed]   -> no fix has been 'released'
<sacarlson> prakas: best solution I found was to use qbittorrent instead
<prakas> sacarlson i use eclipse as well
<Dr_willis> sun_devil,  what service?
<prakas> the Eclipse IDE
<oCean> prakas: the LP bug page is used to log any patches/fixes etc, so no it's not fixed. And this channel is not going to fix it :)
<sun_devil> bluetooth, portmap
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I just finally got around to updating to 11.10.  Everything is going great except my desktop/display doesn't fill the entire monitor screen.  The monitor settings haven't been changed at all on the monitor so I am assuming that Ubuntu is sending data differently than previously.  My google searchs are coming up empty handed.
<bosongg> my nautilus has lost its ambience theme . any way to restore it ?
<Dr_willis> jasonmsp,  what video chipset?
<sun_devil> Its easy in centos
<jasonmsp> Dr_willis: not sure.  How do I check??
<joseph_> hello?
<kame> When I run my battery.sh I get an output because of echo. When I call the script with crontab I don't get the echo? Or where does he print the output?
<Dr_willis>  sun_devil  see if its getting started from /etc/init/ and if so you can rename the whatever.conf file to be whatever.dontrun  and it wont run.
<joseph_> I just need to change my screenname?
<Dr_willis> jasonmsp,  lspci is one way
<sun_devil> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<prakas> oCean alright np
<Dr_willis> kame,  cron dosent have a place to print to. :) use pipes to print to a file or similer in your scripts
<jasonmsp> Dr_willis:  ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<kame> Dr_willis but I want to print in the console/shell
<joseph_> can anyone tell me how to change my screenname?
<Dr_willis> jasonmsp,  install the fglrx drivers perhaps., and use the amd control panel to set your overscan  perhaps.
<Dr_willis> kame,  i dont think you want to do that with cron.
<UltraUser> Is there a way to "uncheck the two boxes " ‘Download Updates’ and ‘install third party software"" from command line?
<sacarlson> kame: then use tail to see the output of the pipe in your script
<angelleye1> I'm on ubuntu using webmin.  I created a new user, and then I also created an apache virtual host for that user.  If I create files from with Webmin file browser I can now browse them just fine from the web.  I can connect to the server using this account with SFTP, too, but when I try to upload files or create directories I get access denied.
<Dr_willis> angelleye1,  its best to not use webmin with ubuntu.
<kame> Dr_willis I want a warning of low battery in my actuall console tab.
<sun_devil> Any idea on how to create a crontab file?
<angelleye1> well, in or out of it, how can I fix this problem?
<Dr_willis> kame,  byobu  has a way to show batery level i belive. or make a bash prompt.
<angelleye1> I loaded up a TurnKey VM LAMP stack and this is how it came.
<Dr_willis> kame,  you dont use cron to print messages to your user normally. cron is made to run stand alone even if the user is not logged in.
<sun_devil> Just type crontab and start creating a script?
<Dr_willis> angelleye1,  turnkey is not supported ubuntu variant i imagine.
<sacarlson> sun_devil: crontab -e
<kame> sacarlson but I want the ouput on the shell. Is this possible?
<Dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<sacarlson> kame: yest run tail in your shell on the output file of your script
<angelleye1> dr_willis:  well, there has to be some simple way to fix this from the command line or something..??
<Dr_willis> kame,  make a bash prompt thing that checks it via a script perhaps.
<kame> Dr_willis Then I have to tell the programm to print in the running console
<angelleye1> i just dont know linux very well in general is my problem
<Dr_willis> kame,  or make a script that just monitors and prints out to the stdout.. talk about ugly.
<oCean> kame: like sacarlson says:  run from cron  blahscript.sh >> /path/to/log    and from terminal type  tail -f /path/to/log
<Dr_willis> make a script that monitors level in the background then plays 'beep' as a warning perhaps
<sun_devil> what would be a example of a crontab, just learning this stuff
<sacarlson> kame: oCean: good example
<oCean> sun_devil: example of basic cron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/477390/
<MasterP> sup
<kame> oCean sacarlson Dr_willis give me some time.
<sun_devil> oCean, what sort of path
<oCean> sun_devil: replace /path/to/command with (for example)  /home/sundevil/scripts/myscript.sh
<sacarlson> sun_devil:  a path that your user is allowed to access like /home/sacarlson/myscript.sh
<MasterP> How do I use RSA/DSA Authenication for SSH
<sun_devil> So create the crontab in crontab -2, write it, then :wq as myscript ?
<sacarlson> MasterP: you want no password for ssh?
<balazsbela> why doesn't os-prober detect windows 7 ?
<llutz> MasterP: man ssh  (-c cipher)
<rexor> MasterP, you need to generate keys
<oCean> sun_devil: no, you should not rename the crontab file. Just :wq it after adding the correct lines
<rexor> MasterP, http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<sacarlson> balazsbela: I'm gueseing that your windows 7 is installed in a partition type SFS that as far as I know linux doesn't support yet
<balazsbela> it's simple ntfs
<sun_devil> oCean, thanks
<balazsbela> it used to work, but now os-prober can't find it.
<sun_devil> OCean, what is the command to check it status of it or run it
<kame> oCean: i don't know how. I write the output in a log-file. But where should i call tail -f?
<oCean> kame: in a terminal
<Halexander9000> kame-hame-ha?
<kame> oCean but I need an automatically update when the battery is low.
<balazsbela> scarlson : other ideas ?
<balazsbela> does the windows partition need to have a boot flag ?
<kame> oCean an automatically output
<oCean> sun_devil: check the /var/log/syslog file for "cron", for example   grep cron /var/log/syslog
<MonkeyDust> guys, when trying to reset unity, i get a D-BUS error -- cannot pastebin it, for it is an "empty file" -- Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<MonkeyDust> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-DO7rDcmbmI: Connection refused
<sun_devil> oCean, I will try it out...thanks
<MonkeyDust> hints & tips?
<oCean> kame: your cron script will write to the logfile. The tail -f command in terminal will read from the logfile. So those 2 combined will result in the output of the script in the terminal where you run the tail -f command
<krishna_> hello
<sacarlson> kame: how about run a script that plays a wav file that alarms you that your battery is low?
<soreau> kame: You want a global notice sent to all running shells?
<kame> oCean there is no need for crontab then. I could write a command for checking the battery then.
<UltraUser> I have the problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1859090.html. The solution is give, but i cant implement it from command line :( This probably wont take long. Please give a couple of minutes. I will be forever indepted to you!
<oCean> kame: yeah, what sacarlson said might be better then constantly viewing a logfile. Or use "zenity" command to give a pop-up when you want it
<kame> soreau yes
<escott> MonkeyDust, what command are you using to reset unity and what are the permissions on /tmp
<kame> oCean a pop-up sounds good
<MonkeyDust> escott  unity --reset
<kame> oCean i didn't hear of zenity until now
<MonkeyDust> escott  strangely: 2D is ok, 3D is not
<oCean> kame: I don't know what your desktop environment is, but on most of them, there are applets/widgets etc that do just that
<oCean> warn for battery status I mean
<krishna_> Can anyboby help me out to store the updates for Xubuntu and transfer it  to other PC
<kame> oCean gnome + easypeasy
<bosongg> fixed my nautilus problem, just logged out and in and it was back to normal.
<MonkeyDust> escott  /tmp -> drwxrwxrwt
<sacarlson> kame: oCean: ya that looks cool http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/make-your-scripts-user-friendly-zenity
<oCean> kame: I guess there must be batterystatus applets or-whatever-they-are-called
<linagee> is there a way to prevent the windows key from opening the dash?
<linagee> on 11.10 Desktop
<Eber> Hey guys, I would like to know how the env variable PATH gets defined at start and how can I change it... There is a directory there that I want to swap, but don't know how...
<tull> hi, i have a big problem with ubuntu 10.04, i've installed nvidia drivers and now on every boot nvidia drivers aren't activated, with no windows manager activated
<sacarlson> oCean: kame: oh ya I think there are but I assumed it was a remote system, otherwise for local must be nice icon things that show a battery life left symbol
<escott> Eber, modify your path in ~/.bashrc
<escott> MonkeyDust, im not sure how the 2d/3d difference would affect dbus
<Eber> escott: I couldn't find the definition of the PATH on my ~/.bashrc, should I just define it there again?
<MonkeyDust> linagee  look in System Settings - Keyboard - Shortcuts
<MasterP> rexor:  I dont have SSH I only have ftp access but I can edit any file on the server trying to create a ssh from remote
<linagee> MonkeyDust: nope not there. disregard though. found it in gconf-editor /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/show_launcher
<sacarlson> MasterP: is the system remote a ubuntu server?
<escott> Eber, or .profile. whichever you prefer
<nikolam> I would like to install Ubuntu on ZFS. Since there is ZfsOnLinux driver available on PPA repository, how do you think updating from 12.04 Beta to 12.04 Final work out? Will there be Kernel changes that could break functionality of FS driver, other then ext3/4 and btrfs ?
<sacarlson> MasterP: do you also have an apache2 with php running in this ubuntu system?
<Eber> escott: oh, right, there it is :) is there an easy way to reload the path?
<escott> Eber, reload the path? do you mean source the script ". .profile"
<fsgxdroid> i'm having problems making bootable ubuntu 10.04.4 usb... ive tried: "dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M" but it wont boot : (
<kuldeepdhaka> =======where i can find the source code of the minimal installer ( that takes interact with the user using simple graphics)=======
<Eber> escott: yes!
<war10ck1> hi all, how do i forward X session on display 1 from one computer to another computer to display 2?
<escott> war10ck1, ssh -X username@host
<jadams> I've got a policy I can see set in apt-cache policy for package google-chrome.  I don't see reference to it in /etc/apt/preferences.  How can I remove this policy?
<sacarlson> war10ck1:  ssh -X address;  appname;
<MasterP> sacarlson: yup
<MasterP> sacarlson:  Its remote with ftp and I can edit the Authority_file i want to create a user with it
<kuldeepdhaka> **********where i can find the source code of the minimal installer ( that takes interact with the user using simple graphics)*****
<war10ck1> escott, this is forwarding to my display not to 2
<sacarlson> MasterP: ok and you said any file on the server does that include files in /etc ?
<locsmif> Hi all. I see kedit is not available from the repo in Ubuntu, what is the alternative, i.e. what is the basic editor Kubuntu uses?
<MasterP> sacarlson:  yeah
<tjiggi_fo> fsgxdroid, why don't you install it to USB the same way you would install it on a HDD?
<Dr_willis> war10ck1,  on the same machine? or over a network?
<war10ck1> Dr_willis, over the network
<sacarlson> MasterP: does the user of ftp already have sudo access or I guess what is needed is www-data would require sudo to run an installer
<locsmif> Err... Sorry, asking in #kubuntu instead.
<kuldeepdhaka> i need the source code of the minimal installer ( that takes interact with the user using simple graphics)
<Dr_willis> war10ck1,  you may need to use the xhost command and export the display
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  you mean the text based installer?
<MasterP> sacarlson: yeah it doesnt have sudo access
<war10ck1> locsmif, kate
<green_> fsgxdroid  have u tried UNetbootin?
<sacarlson> MasterP: so if www-data the default apache2 user has sudo then just write a php script that does sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<Dr_willis> fsgxdroid,  dd will NOT work for 10.x  only 11.04+ releases
<fsgxdroid> green_: not yet...
<Dr_willis> fsgxdroid,  use some of the many tools at the pendrivelinux sute.
<spiff_> Hello, is there any way to show pending update change descriptions in a terminal? With apt-get or similar?
<kuldeepdhaka> Cr_willis, the simple gui that interact with user,, i want to use those graphics in my code
<fsgxdroid> alright, ty
<green_> try that, works for me
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, the simple gui that interact with user,, i want to use those graphics in my code
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  'simple gui'  meaning the X or the Console/text gui?
<Dr_willis> The X installer is called Ubiquity i belive.
<sacarlson> MasterP: this also assumes that the host has ports open for ssh , if not then you might be able to change ssh to run on port 80 ?
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, the simple coloured GUI(may be designed in C using graphics ) used for intallation
<sacarlson> MasterP: that would require a script that would shutdown apache to enable ssh to run on port 80 then it would have to work the first time or never
<student> 安安
<student>  安安
<student>  安安
<student>  安安
<FloodBot1> student: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> guys, here's the error message when I try to reset Unity 3D -- hints & tips? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/866688/
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, example is http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/minimallucidthumb07.jpg
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, this gui source code is required
<atubuntu> hello people
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, i think it is designed in C graphics,,, i need the source code of that GUI
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  thats the text based installer.. (thats what ive been asking you all this time)  - it uses the ncurses drawing routines
<atubuntu> there is some problem with plugin container of firefox which eats up 80-100% CPU for every flash based site; any remedies!
<pdin> #call of duty
<Dr_willis> i dont recall the name of the text based installer.
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, where can i find its source code,,,please tell me which lang does it use
<Dr_willis> kuldeepdhaka,  source code is in the repos. i imagine its in C.  ive never needed to look at its source code.
<Dr_willis> not sure what parts of it you would need either kuldeepdhaka .
<Dr_willis> Theres most likely numerous ncurses drawing libraries out there.
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis thanks
<Shojo>  i installed clamar.. but it doesn't appear to be running in the system monitor... Any ideea how to start it?
<Shojo> clamav
<Dr_willis> Shojo,  clamav does not run in the background or scan in real time.
<Dr_willis> yoyu use the clamav command, or gui to scan what you want to scan
<Shojo> oh thank you dr
<Dr_willis> 'linux is not windows' :)
<Shojo> :)
<mosno> i thought clamav had a realtime scanner daemon now
<Dr_willis> so stuff you learned in windows..may not apply. heh
<qt-x> hello people
<qt-x> how can I change numbers of disk partition example switch: /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1 ?
<qt-x> Dr_willis, how true :D
<Dr_willis> mosno,  not noticed really. it may have somthing to do scans on a regular basis. but ive never seen it scaning things as open/written/so forth.. never noticed it having that feature under windows either
<Shojo> Dr_willis: i didn't assume it would :P
<Dr_willis> Shojo,  how about...'why do you assume you even need clamav' :)
<Dr_willis> well bbl.
<Shojo> protection is always good
<mosno> it definitely has it
<mosno> oh, he's gone
<SafariMonkey> Hello people! I'm trying to add more partitions via windows, but I'd need a dynamic disk. Changing the disk to dynamic via windows' Disk Management, will that affect the ubuntu partitions in any (bad) way?
<sacarlson> Shojo: it will only protect users of windows that share files with ubuntu
<escott> qt-x, why would you want to? use uuid see blkid
<changlizhi> any chinese here?
<atubuntu> there is some problem with plugin container of firefox which eats up 80-100% CPU for every flash based site; any remedies!
<JonathanEllis> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SafariMonkey> Anyone?
<JonathanEllis> !chinese | changlizhi
<ubottu> changlizhi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SafariMonkey> Can someone respond?
<sacarlson> SafariMonkey: I haven't seen any support as of yet for windows SFS (dynamic patition) in linux, not sure how that might effect you
<mun> hi
<atubuntu> there is some problem with plugin container of firefox which eats up 80-100% CPU for every flash based site; any remedies!
<atubuntu> no one knows
<atubuntu> bad
<qt-x> escott, I have split the first partition in 2 and and now first partition on the disc is detected as /dev/sdX4 and I want to call it by sdX1
<SafariMonkey> sacarlson: people have said ubuntu can be installed on dynamic disk, but no-one has said about change after installation. :/
<mun> i've just installed scim but can't seem to trigger it using the default ctrl-space. i've already set 'keyboard input method system' to scim-immodule under 'language support', but the trigger won't work. does anyone know if scim works in 11.10?
<sacarlson> SafariMonkey: ubuntu system for dynamic partitions is LVM  not the windows somewhat equiv SFS
<kuldeepdhaka> Dr_willis, i want to dive into linux [distors or kernel] development, can u guide me how to...   :)
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: I might point you to ruby or java or bash to start
<Raggs> how long is long term service?
<bosongg>  /join #defocus
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: more advanced would be C and c++
<frailty> hi
<SafariMonkey> sacarlson: thanks. looks like I won't be getting windows 8 preview partition then.
<kuldeepdhaka> sacarlson, i know c and c++
<frailty> Here's my problem: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/qfvrb/having_problem_with_samba_nfs_shares_cant_write/
<frailty> need help, please :)
<kuldeepdhaka> sacarlson, i know c and c++ , how can i start development,, please guide me,,
<qt-x> what would be the best filesystem for /boot partition ?
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: if you already know c and c++ I might look at examples in github.com that use one of the graphic libs qt or other if you are wanting that kind of stuf
<Raggs> has anyone tried the new LTS beta and if so how is it?
<oCean> Raggs: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: other option is gtk3 is another graphic gui lib option you might look at
<sacarlson> qt-x: I would just use the default that I guess is ext4
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to help out with this http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-developers-quicklists/   but here is what I did to filezilla and it will ot show up now I will paste bin the .desktop file
<BlueWolf> Raggs: Are you referring to Ubuntu 10.04?
<qt-x> thanks sacarlson
<Raggs> BlueWolf: no, 12.04
<ChogyDan> any suggestions on how I can learn "the GCC/binutils toolchain, make and gdb"   ?
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/866726/
<sacarlson> Raggs: last problem I heard was it wasn't coming up in virtualbox with some pae instruction problem,  maybe it was VM something else
<bobweaver> I look at other programs like chromium and there .desktop looks so different then what is in that blog
<bufalo1973> hello
<bobweaver> could someone look at that and tell me if it for real or not ..   http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-developers-quicklists/
<sacarlson> Raggs: maybe you can confirm the problem, if it doesn't work in virtualbox maybe just try another kernal to try the rest
<oCean> sacarlson: just tick PAE/NX in vbox guest config, and you're fine. Anyway, further 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> Raggs,  what is going on you are getting screen that says no kernel  blah blah blah ?
<bobweaver> oCean,  +1
<sacarlson> oCean: very good problem solved raggs, so try it in virtualbox and find out
<kandinski> -topic
<Raggs> sacarlson: i plan on actually installing it, no VM
<kandinski> oops sorry
<sacarlson> Raggs: well if you have a spare partition just try it, but don't delete your old one just yet
<Raggs> not running ubuntu atm
<sacarlson> Raggs: I'm still running 10.04,  I'm more into stable not cutting edge
<HaBS> Hi. Anyone here have success with installing Ubuntu on Alienwae M17x R3?
<mun> i've just installed scim but can't seem to trigger it using the default ctrl-space. i've already set 'keyboard input method system' to scim-immodule under 'language support', but the trigger won't work. does anyone know if scim works in 11.10?
<Raggs> sacarlson: me to, runnng scientific linux atm
<Tasmania> I have Windows 95.
<Tasmania> It's pretty cool.
<BlueWolf> sacarlson: Raggs: Ubuntu 10.04 seems to be a firm operating system with only few problems. And it's LTS...
 * Tasmania[A] is away Reason : #awayreason
<ChogyDan> What exactly is the "gcc toolchain" and how can I learn it?
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: ya but only like 18 months of life left, so in about 6 months I will start trying something else
<oCean> Tasmania[A]: please disable that
<AllanLinux> Who testing beta? Very good?
<oCean> AllanLinux: /join #ubuntu+1 for that
<noah> hey guys, I have a HP notebook with a broadcom wifi card. I installed the drivers for it with the GUI however I am showing that there is no wlan0 and that the broadcom wifi card is "unclaimed". any idead how I can get this assigned to wlan0?
<BlueWolf> sacarlson: Then why not use 10.04 for a year and when you have six months left then try and move onto another operating system? It's so far a better Ubuntu.
<sacarlson> noah: can you show the link of what you used as a reference to install the broadcom driver?  not all of them are supported very well
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: I may continue to run until it dies but I'll have to start to move my custom stuf, it may take months to get it to work in the new ones
<noah> sacarlson, I used the "find/Install missing drivers" in system-administration and let it install the one it selected automatically
<sacarlson> noah: I guess you will have to research your device by looking at sudo lspsi  or lshw  and see if that device is in the list of supported or the problems that others have seen
<Timmy> what can i use for DNS domain and Search domain?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> sacarlson: This would only apply to people such as yourself that customize their linux as you do. But the better decision would be to use it while it lasts?
<ChogyDan> Timmy: like `whois` ?
<Timmy> no, ChogyDan
<sacarlson> Timmy: I'm not sure what you ask,  there are tools to check dns with commands like dig,  or provide services with things like bind9
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: agreed,  I try to advice don't fix it if it aint broke policy
<_sala_> fuck
<HaBS> Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't load on Alienware M17x R3 laptop, I'm running an nVidia GeForce GTX 580M. What could be preventing it from working?
<sacarlson> BlueWolf: when it comes a time that an application I want can't be supported even with a backport from ppa in what I now run that I start to take focus on the next version and what the cost and time will be to upgrade
<sun_devil> how would I write tar Uvh to untar a rpm file in downloads?
<MonkeyDust> guys, here's the error message when I try to reset Unity 3D -- Unity 2D is ok --  hints & tips? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/866688/
<sacarlson> sun_devil: I think there is something like alien  to repackage rpm files to deb but I would verify that there aren't already builds in ppa
<sun_devil> tar Uvhfilename.rpm ?
<oCean> sun_devil: .rpm is a redhat package, not a tar archive.
<hypershock> if its in tar format use tar -Uvhx filename.rpm
<noah> sacarlson, was blacklisted, found it when I changed search terms.....
<sun_devil> I just right  clicked in downloads and open with installer
<sacarlson> noah: I take it that's not good, no work arounds?
<oCean> sun_devil: you can't, the rpm format is not supported
<BlueWolf> sacarlson: Fair enough, I do agree that it is better to upgrade to a newer version as it brings a number of advantages but at the same time it brings disadvantages. It depends on what your use of Ubuntu is for. I like to wait at least six to eight months after a new ubuntu has come out so that by the time I use it most of the problems have been fixed.
<sacarlson> oCean: sun_devil  what is the package you sure there isn't another alternative install method?
<sacarlson> oCean: I guess sun_devil got what they wanted,  I hope they didn't hope to install an rpm
<kuldeepdhaka> can anyone help me to start with NCURSES
<hypershock> found this for sun_devil in case he comes back and i'm not here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-extract-an-rpm-package-without-installing-it.html it uses rpm2cpio to convert the rpm to format that can be unpacked. ubuntu has this installed by default i believe.
<escott> qt-x, got caught up in errands. you can use parted and probably also gparted to renumber, but there isn't much purpose to doing so.
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: you want to develop with ncurses?
<kuldeepdhaka> sacarlson, yes i want to develop graphical text mode GUI for my project using it
<hypershock> kuldeepdhaka: ironically there is a #ncurses channel here that displays a link in their title that should get you started. :)
<ulidtko> hi channel. Is it possible to run an application (wine) without pulseaudio?
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: maybe start here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curses_Development_Kit
<hypershock> ulidtko: yes
<ulidtko> hypershock: how?
<kuldeepdhaka> hypershock, thnxs
<hypershock> ulidtko: you'll have to install wine without using a .deb tho to do it. that way you can bypass that particular dependency
<qt-x> escott, thanks
<ulidtko> hypershock: no problem with that. Is it a PPA?
<wolfnoc> #vampire
<Vampire0_> ?
<hypershock> ulidtko: well to me a ppa is about the same as a .deb so that might not be what you want but if it is, there are a whole slew of ppa's for wine. [http://paste.ubuntu.com/866771/]; however, I think you should going from source.
<hypershock> s/should/should consider/
<ulidtko> no problem with building from source too
<ulidtko> but wait
<ulidtko> are you going to propose me pulseaudio patches for wine?
<hypershock> no, you wanted it without wine
<ulidtko> a *system* (more precisely, a session) whithout pulseaudio
<hypershock> ulidtko: for better support try #winehq
<Prez00> mad Nickserv identify Ajimon98
<ulidtko> oh come on
<hypershock> ulidtko: actually in your wine cfg you should be able to just turn off the sound
<ulidtko> but i WANT sound ;[
<ulidtko> i'm ready to use something like xinit gnome-session to use bare system
<ulidtko> without running&respawning pulseaudio daemon
<hypershock> heh, i thought you opening line meant to be without sound. but now I understand you meant without pulse. what are you using for your audio driver then?
<ulidtko> alsa
<jrib> ulidtko: use pasuspender
<ulidtko> doesn't work
<ulidtko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/944295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944295 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pasuspender tool doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<minixvbox> part
<ulidtko> reported that already.
<Prez00> hello, a bit off topic, but I am now a bit worried, my hosting site, getnetworks.com has been down since 7:45am GMT, no word from them on twitter and all sites down...
<ulidtko> btw, if there are some triagers here: confirm please
<kuldeepdhaka> any Ncurses or Curses developer here....need help
<jrib> kuldeepdhaka: ask your actual question
<ulidtko> so, any other way to use bare system without running pulseaudio daemon?
<sacarlson> Prez00: being your here in ubuntu, your option to fix move your site to your local ubuntu server over adsl until they fix it
<jrib> ulidtko: does wine work if you just kill pulse...?
<kuldeepdhaka> jrib. i want to write a gui for my project  in c,,how to use ncurses
<Shojo> uh, why would someone try to steal my nick?
<ulidtko> jrib: nope, PA respawns
<delinquentme> HEEEYYY alll!  So I've got my little brother ( age 16 ) running on ubuntu  ( ! ) I've showed him around some of the lovely UI customization options and hes starting to dig into it ... Now I'm wondering if there happen to be any good open-source fruity loops type programs.  Ideas?
<jrib> ulidtko: tell it not to :D
<ulidtko> err... how?
<Firebolt> Shojo: because people are silly
<kuldeepdhaka> jrib, textmode gui for my project
<jrib> ulidtko: (add "autospawn =no" to ~/.pulse/client.conf)
<jrib> ulidtko: (add "autospawn = no" to ~/.pulse/client.conf)
<ulidtko> ok! brb
<hypershock> ulidtko: found this for you
<hypershock> ulidtko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/866783/
<jrib> kuldeepdhaka: start at ##c though I don't know if they will support ncurses
<MonkeyDust> guys, here's the error message when I try to reset Unity 3D -- Unity 2D is ok --  hints & tips? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/866688/
<illuminatyguy> is ubuntu 12.04 supported here?
<jrib> illuminatyguy: no
<ulidtko> hypershock: isn't that just apt-get build-dep wine?
<illuminatyguy> why?
<kuldeepdhaka> jrib, i went to ncurses room on free node but no one responded
<DJones> illuminatyguy: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<jrib> illuminatyguy: because it's still being developed.  Use #ubuntu+1`
<illuminatyguy> It's on the main page arleady
<jrib> illuminatyguy: because it's still being developed.  Use #ubuntu+1
<hypershock> ulidtko: did you try it
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: what's up?
<jrib> illuminatyguy: it's beta
<illuminatyguy> jrib, when will it be supported in here?
<hypershock> ulidtko: that is supposed to force ubuntu to compile wine from source using your actual dependencies the way i understand it.
<jrib> illuminatyguy: when it's released
<kuldeepdhaka> reisio, can u help me developing a text mode gui using ncurces
<illuminatyguy> that would be?
<illuminatyguy> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: to do what?
<illuminatyguy> when will precise be released?
<ulidtko> hypershock: no, it just installs the deps
<reisio> illuminatyguy: probably next month
<kuldeepdhaka> reisio, i want to develop a gui using ncurses for my project
<reisio> illuminatyguy: the 04 standing for the fourth month of the year, you see
<hypershock> ulidtko: did you try what jrib suggested?
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: ah, secret project
<illuminatyguy> oh 2012.04? that's clever
<ulidtko> jrib, i tried "autospawn = no", doesn't work. I've created ~/.pulse/client.conf, because it didn't exist
<kame> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: did you check out the #ncurses irc?  also for me the best way to learn is to look at examples
<reisio> illuminatyguy: it would be, if they didn't give them codenames like 'precise pangolin' that everyone used instead, thus defeating the purpose of version numbers :p
<DJones> illuminatyguy: According to the release schedule, 26th April 2012
<reisio> wow, need to install more CJK fonts
<hypershock> ulidtko: look in ~/.config for all of your configs
<kuldeepdhaka> sacarlson, no one responded in the room
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: #ncurses, #friendly-coders, #lang-of-choice, etc.
<ulidtko> hypershock: nothing pulseaudio-related there too
<reisio> ulidtko: for most of your configs*
<reisio> ulidtko: traditionally they go in ~/.packagename, not ~/.config/packagename
<reisio> we're in a transition period ATM
<sacarlson> kuldeepdhaka: did you try google "ncurses examples" look at some code
<ulidtko> yeah, i know that
<kuldeepdhaka> no,, not secret, its source is available on sourceforge,i developed my own gui using c graphics now i want to design it in ncurses
<reisio> ulidtko: just sayin' :)
<ulidtko> % ls -d .* | wc -l
<ulidtko> 215
<ulidtko> ;/
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: well then you should be able to read the docs #ncurses gives you and manage it yourself
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: should be simpler than proper GUI
<reisio> ulidtko: heh
<ulidtko> that's in ~ offc
<reisio> yeah I rather like having stuff in ~/.config
<reisio> I'm not sure I should, but I do
<kuldeepdhaka> reisio, from where i can get ,ncurses source code,,i got a source from vexus and invisible island which one to use
<Shojo> could anyone tell me: with a DHCP router, would the internal ip match the external ip?
<N3M35I5_> hey guys im getting mutt to email me the contents on a text file on a @daily crontab.  but at the end of the command could i put <command> | rm <file>
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: you should be able to get it from your package manager
<ulidtko> Shojo: your question is ambigous
<reisio> kuldeepdhaka: might have to use apt-get or apt-src or something, I'm not sure
<chillpill> hi
<Shojo> how so?
<geirha> N3M35I5_: Pipe is wrong there. You want && or ;
<reisio> the actual upstream page is at http://www.gnu.org/software/ncurses/ AFAIK
<ulidtko> Shojo: "internal" and "external" ip-s of *your* machine (connected to router) will match if the router in the "Bridge mode"
<reisio> but again, you should use the package manager whenever you can
<N3M35I5> geirha: so mutt etcc... < ~/file.text && rm ~/file.text ???
<Shojo> ulidtko:  do the standard settings come with Bridge Mode enabled or i just install it normally?
<geirha> N3M35I5: Yes, that'll remove the file after mutt has run, and if mutt was successful
<ulidtko> Shojo: no, default settings use NAT and internal DHCP usually. You'd have to configure the device
<N3M35I5> geirha, cool thanks dude
<geirha> N3M35I5: If mutt was unsuccessful, it will not rm the file. That may or may not be the behavior you want.
<Shojo> ofc i do not with the externam ip to match the internal one
<Shojo> do not wish*
<Atterall> Odd PDF navigation Q: Anyone know anyway for one to have a single pdf document where one view of the document displays the last page and the other view displays the next page ?
<ulidtko> Shojo: why?
<N3M35I5> yeah thats perfect geirha :)
<Shojo> more security?
<geirha> N3M35I5: great :)
<ulidtko> Shojo: accompanied with more problems with network software, like voip and p2p
<ulidtko> is it worth that?
<ulidtko> your ISP will already provide you enough protection from the Internet
<Shojo> ulidtko:  if guess if i run the standard installation on it it would be working just fine..
<ulidtko> it would. Do what you want -- by why asking question then?
<Shojo> because i didn't know about the bridge mode, and either it was a standard mode
<Shojo> thank you, ulidtko
<hypershock> ulidtko: does this [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547036] relate to your problem?
<BlueWolf> Shojo: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc961399.aspx or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
<sacarlson> Shojo: no normaly dhcp is used to setup a nat (network address translation) so that one external ip is shared with many internal lan clients
<ulidtko> hypershock: no
<ulidtko> not even close
<ulidtko> in winecfg i have "alsa" driver and the "test audio" button WORKS
<ulidtko> and some games have sound
<ulidtko> but one isn't
<ulidtko> and i'm tired with wine&pulseaudio stuff, so just want to run a system without the latter
<minixvbox> !appdb | ulidtko
<ubottu> ulidtko: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Shojo> ulidtko:  i'm sorry, i will read that later, right now ive been learning alot and i need a time out, just needed your advice :) And thanks again
<hypershock> ulidtko: do you have all the wine extra stuff installed like wine-doors and winetricks installed.
<ulidtko> yeah, appdb writes about that game "everything works, including sound"
<ulidtko> yes, winetricks is
<funnyfingers> In centos generating new ssh host keys is as easy as deleting them and starting up sshd.  What needs to be done for Ubuntu 11.10
<hypershock> which game is it
<jrib> ulidtko: what do you mean by it "doesn't work"?  Were you not able to kill pulse?
<BlueWolf> Shojo: And me :'(
<ulidtko> jrib: i was (with sudo though), but on speaker-test it respawns again
<jrib> ulidtko: I don't understand what you are saying
<ulidtko> jrib: i was able to kill pulseaudio perfectly fine
<jrib> ulidtko: so you've resolved your issue?
<ulidtko> but when i execute speaker-test, it respawns again
<ulidtko> no.
<jrib> ulidtko: you may need to log out and back in for the file to be read
<ulidtko> the code for respawning in inside the pulseaudio client library
<ulidtko> if it cannot find the daemon, it executes it
<jrib> ulidtko: I don't use pulse on my ubuntu install.  All I do is add that line I believe
<psicho> hello people
<chillpil1> hello psicho
<psicho> i'm trying to get the linux headers by this command : sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) , but this fails because of : E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic
<psicho> any idea how to resolve this issue ?
<jrib> psicho: what ubuntu version?
<psicho> i'm running on 11.10 x64
<minixvbox> psicho: 11.10 uses the 3.0 kernel
<escott> psicho, just install linux-headers it will install the matching header version
<sacarlson> psicho: try sudo apt-get update ;  if you haven't already
<SDX> Do I need Symmetric multi-processing support built into the kernel to make use of a multi-core processor?
<minixvbox> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in oneiric
<escott> !info linux-headers-generic | psicho
<ubottu> psicho: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<psicho> minixvbox but i'm running it with the 2.6.4 kernel
<minixvbox> escott: thanks
<minixvbox> psicho: so this is an updated ubuntu from 11.04?
<psicho> yes
<minixvbox> psicho: why aren't you using the 3.0 kernel?
<psicho> my linksys AE1000 wifi adapter does not work with it
<minixvbox> psicho: did you need to install the wifi when you were using 11.04? or did it work out of the box?
<sacarlson> psicho: if you can't find it in the present ubuntu respoitory I guess you could just pull the deb from the older and install it,  not sure what harm it could cause if that's what your running now
<psicho> when I had 11.04 I did not have the wifi adapter . I have bought it just recently
<minixvbox> psicho: i see, is this wifi a usb thing?
<psicho> i have found this tutorial how to make it work : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwMiHiaWtPI
<psicho> but in the description it says i need the linux headers
<psicho> yes its a usb wifi adapter
<minixvbox> psicho: if you want to install it for the 3.0 kernel you'll need the 3.0 kernel headers
<minixvbox> psicho: can you use the ethernet cable to install the headers?
<Fuwex> I've got sound routed through HDMI via a receiver to my television. When DPMS kicks in in order to put the display to sleep, sound is also put to sleep. Is it possible to remidy this, or do I have to disable dpms alltogether? I've got an nVidia ION board. I'm unsure whether this is a problem with DPMS/Xorg or the nvidia drivers
<psicho> yes, thats how I'm connected to the net right now, view ethernet cable
<Nexus6> psicho : chipset adapter ?
<minixvbox> psicho: so why not install the 3.0 headers?
<qw-Russian> help me please
<psicho> hmm okey
<psicho> Nexus6: Realtek
<haylo> what is the command line prompt for the ubuntu text-unstaller? my little backed up iso thing is using ubiquity and i would like to use the advaced installer or at least the text based on
<psicho> this is the driver I'm trying to compile : 2011_0427_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO
<minixvbox> psicho: if you want to make the wifi work with the 3.0 kernel and you need the 3.0 headers then you'll have to install them rather than the previous kernel's (11.04) headers
<haylo> or at least try i guess
<qw-Russian> after install Windows XP in VirtualBox, Windows XP didn't see my USB Flash
<qw-Russian> ?
<Dr_Willis> qw-Russian,  you have to confitgure vbox to see real usb devices.
<Dr_Willis> qw-Russian,  see the  vbox docs.
<Dr_Willis> and i think you may need to install the non-ose version. or was it just an extension these days? i forget. for the feature.
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Nexus6> psicho : driver rtl8187 http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<qw-Russian> i am see 'faq' but i am not see my problem
<psicho> Nexus6,  thanks
<Dr_Willis> vbox has a rather detailed manual..
<haylo> you have to make vbox able to acess your system bus i think
<Sc56> hello
<haylo> its kind of a pain realy to be honest- but you will ge tit
<xaxes> hey folks.. I need libpython2.5 on natty.. what's the best/easiest way?
<xaxes> adding karmic to sources.list doesn't fix it.. trying to build it by myself end in some errors
<Dr_Willis> you dont mix release repos.
<minixvbox> xaxes: never mix different releases repos
<xaxes> okay ;)
<xaxes> next time ;)
<Dr_Willis> installing differnt versions of python can be tricky
<minixvbox> xaxes: why do you need 2.5?
<xaxes> dependency of another tool
<minixvbox> xaxes: which is...
<pksadiq> how can I run a [/usr]/bin command from grub? like say  /bin/rm temp/*   , this command has to be run from grub, very before rc.local is executed, [or] any [better] idea?
<xaxes> xbmc probably ^^ it has a module that tries to load libpython2.5 stuff
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq,  from grub is a bit 'silly' you COULD pass a init=/bin/bash (or similer) to drop to a shell befor any of the system loads up.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq,  what are you needing to do from this command?
 * Dr_Willis thought there was some setting/service that could auto clean temp on boot also..
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I need to run the loadkeys command to disable on of my malfunctioning keys while ubuntu is loading
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq,  you could try to redo the initrd perhaps.  not sure  of any other good place to put such a thing. or in an early service
<tull> anyone can help me with my problem? i use ubuntu 10.04, i've installed nvidia drivers, and now on boot i have no window manager and i have nvidia drivers not activated
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: where would you recommend to put the code?
<minixvbox> tull: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq,  Initrd is a preload type thing that runs befor the main os loads.
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely needed to mess with initrd.
<tull> minixvbox, i install nvidia drivers with driver hardware software
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks for reminding initrd, I'll try to find a way to mess my computer ;)
<tull> minixvbox, i've installed nvidia drivers with driver hardware software
<tull> minixvbox, now on every boot i have to activate them
<minixvbox> tull: sorry? do you mean the additional drivers ui?
<xaxes> minixvbox: some tips regarding python2.5 on natty? ;)
<xaxes> is there an additional repo or something like that?
<minixvbox> xaxes: sorry, never needed older python releases myself, so i'm not sure what to suggest to you
<qw-Russian> (
<xaxes> minixvbox: is there a standard way to get support for older packages?
<sacarlson> xaxes: I think I see python2.5 in ppa for natty
<xaxes> another fact I forgot to mention: I need ARM-packages ;)
<sacarlson> xaxes: but I would look for the package above it that needs it in ppa first
<minixvbox> xaxes: not to my knowledge, you might be able to use a ppa, but all ppas aren't supported
<xaxes> thank you both :)
<Dr_Willis> 'use the source luke' :)
<SDX> Do I need Symmetric multi-processing support built into the kernel to make use of a multi-core processor?  On one hand, it takes up one processor slot, but on the other hand...
<xaxes> tried to Dr_Willis  ;)
<minixvbox> SDX: spm is default i think
<minixvbox> smp
<tull> SDX, are you a programmer?
<tull> SDX, if not the multi-process support is already built into kernel
<Dr_Willis> the build-dep option to apt-get is handy when compiling differnt verisons of things in the repos
<SDX> tull, I know how to nest statements in Python, but that's about it.
<MonkeyDust> guys, here's the error message I get  when I try to reset Unity 3D -- Unity 2D is ok --  hints & tips? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/866688/
<minixvbox> SDX: if your processor supports it the default kernel will use smp
<Mech0z> Can I install this https://secure.logmein.com/labs/ with apt-get somehow?
<minixvbox> SDX: no need to change any settings
<SDX> tull, multi-processing support is already built into my current kernel, but I'm going to compile kernel 3.2.9, and I'm trying not to add un-needed things to it.
<minixvbox> Mech0z: you could try teamviewer instead, i know that works
<rexor> SDX, so if i don't need SMP just unmark it in kernel confing
<tull> SDX, ok
<Mech0z> minixvbox I want to use this to transfer files, isnt this better for it?
<g0tcha> hey guys, im running ubuntu server 10.04.4 LTS, i dont want to upgrade to 11.10, does "apt-get upgrade" only updates the packages or to the new 11.10 version?
<sacarlson> SDX I don't recall the method but you can pull the configs used to build your previos kernal and use those settings or compare them
<SDX> rexor: Right, that's what I was doing until I got to SMP.  :p
<minixvbox> Mech0z: just transfering files, i thought logmein was like remote desktop support
<wylde> g0tcha: it just updates 10.04, you use dist-upgrade to get to 11+
<rexor> g0tcha, it will upgrade only packages
<tull> minixvbox, i've used the additional drivers Ui
<operatorplik> halo
<rexor> g0tcha, you need run dist-upgrade
<minixvbox> tull: ok
<rexor> g0tcha, for version upgrade
<g0tcha> thanks alot guys
<tedi> Greetings people, anyone know any good guide on getting proper drivers for Radeon 6870 , currently says Graphic drivers: VESA: BARTS :/
<Mech0z> minixvbox I just need it to give me an access to my server, the server is behind a firewall I dont control and dont have a static ip I can connect to
<tull> minixvbox, i know how to use terminal if i must
<minixvbox> Mech0z: does it support ssh? wouldn't that be easier if you're just transfering files?
<SDX> sacarlson: My previous kernel came with installing my current distro, so it has all sorts of modules and such that I don't need.
<minixvbox> !nomodeset | tull
<ubottu> tull: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mech0z> minixvbox how should I get a hold of it?
<tull> minixvbox,  i have no black screen
<Mech0z> I cant connect to my server due to the firewall
<SDX> sacarlson: Hyperthreading support on an amd64 architecture, for instance.
<minixvbox> Mech0z: ahh yes, you'd need to know the ip
<wylde> Mech0z:  you can use a dynamic dns service to solve the ip issue, for the firewall issue you'll need some way for the machine behind the friewall to initiate a connection to your workstation
<sacarlson> SDX maybe so but if you have disk space I don't think the modules will load unless needed
<minixvbox> tull: what does happen with the driver installed?
<Mech0z> wylde that wont help me
<tull> minixvbox, the guide says: Installing proprietary nvidia drivers usually makes this option no longer necessary, so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia drivers.
<minixvbox> tull: did yu say you were using 10.04?
<Mech0z> the place I live have one big IP wit hlike 100 other users
<SDX> sacarlson: SMP in particular can only be built-in or omitted completely.
<tull> minixvbox, yes i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Mech0z> so I want to use loogmein as a middleman to connect through
<minixvbox> tull: ah, i think it was a bug report where the ui says the driver isn't in use but it actually is
<wylde> Mech0z:  if 100 people had the same IP the network wouldn't function. Each machine has it's own ip address on the internal network
<theGrg> Hey, just want to ask about adding noapic to the boot options. Do I just type "noapic" at the end? (my boot line ends with: " ... quiet splash -- " . Should I write it after the " -- " or before them?
<SDX> sacarlson: I'm not too concerned.  I'm asking out of curiosity at this point.
<Mech0z> yes, but that IP is a local ip like 192.168.. not a global ip
<Mech0z> so cant be used to connect to
<tull> minixvbox, with the driver installed, if i start ubuntu and i'm in my account, i see no window edge if i don't activate driver with Additional Drivers UI
<Mech0z> anyway when I try to install with rpm -ivh logmein,..... I get failed dependencies: /bin/sh
<minixvbox> tull: oh, so a different issue
<wylde> Mech0z: Are you able to forward a port on either network?
<Mech0z> I am on my local router, I dont have access to the shared router
<Mech0z> so no
<tull> minixvbox, and Aspect is always on Nothing on start
<minixvbox> !rpm | Mech0z
<ubottu> Mech0z: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<tull> minixvbox, yes i think it's a different issue
<tull> minixvbox, it's a problem with configuration
<Mech0z> will install the tgz instead then
<SDX> tull: Installing AMD drivers from the Additional Drivers UI under Mint 9 rendered Gnome's window manager unusable if that helps you at all.
<wylde> Mech0z: suppose you could try using alien to convert the rpm to deb if there's no tarball or deb
<minixvbox> tull: hmm, sorry i've never had many problems with the nvidia drivers myself, hope somebody can help you
<tull> SDX,  thanks but i have an Nvidia card
<wylde> I have Nvidia tull, what's the problem?
<wylde> sorry wasn't following your convo
<tull> wylde, i've installed nvidia drivers with the UI method
<wylde> using jockey?
<tull> wylde, yes
<tull> wylde, and now on every boot i have Aspect "Nothing" an no window edge
<wylde> tull:  and the new drivers aren't working?
<wylde> hmm
<sacarlson> SDX: well if it fails to work you can try your original config on the new kernal build or compare it, it's located here /boot/config-`uname -r`
<tull> wylde, if i activate them with Jockey, then is ok
<tull> wylde, but on next boot it's the same
<minixvbox> tull: when you say window edge do you mean the borders? have you tried doing compiz --replace?
<SDX> sacarlson: Okay, thank you.
<wylde> tull: which version are you using? My primary OS is 10.04 using the proprietary drivers from Nvidia, and I have no issues
<tull> minixvbox, yes borders
<faissal> hi guys, i got a volume icon in the notification area and another one next to the clock, can i remove the icon from the notification area ?
<tull> wylde, 10.04 with propetary drivers with this issue
<minixvbox> tull: if compiz --replace works all you need to do then is add it to startup apps
<wylde> ok I'm using the driver I down'oaded from Nvidia, it even managaes to remove the nouveau driver when used on a fresh install
<minixvbox> tull: or if you are using metacity it would be metacity --replace
<SDX> faissal: What desktop environment do you have installed?
<tull> minixvbox, can i try to start "compiz --replace" on every boot?
<faissal> SDX : gnome
<minixvbox> tull: sure, but try it first to see if that solves your problem then you could add it to startup
<Gaflana> Hi all!
<tull> minixvbox, now  itry
<SDX> faissal: Oh.  I'm sorry, but I'm not very experienced with Gnome.  Xfce is one of the first things I install.
<faissal> SDX: np
<Gaflana> Who make his own OS?
<minixvbox> SDX: you could use xubuntu
<minixvbox> SDX: then you don't get unity :) (happy days!)
<Gaflana> U know what Shattlowrth is a gay? And Its real good!
<SDX> minixvbox: I recently switched to Debian.  The only reason I'm here is that the Debian channel is almost dead most of the time.  :p
<mlpokn> Hey guys. How can I set the framebuffer in Ubuntu?
<minixvbox> SDX: ahh, i use arch but i like to help sometimes
<Gaflana> hi
<SDX> minixvbox: I did enjoy Xubuntu, though.
<Gaflana> its simply
<Dr_Willis> mlpokn,  its normally enabled by default. theres some kernel options, or the fbset command to tweak its settings.
<oCean> Gaflana: do you have an actual support question?
<Gaflana> just enable it
<Gaflana> sure
<mlpokn> dr_willis. I want to set the framebuffer res
<minixvbox> !fb | mlpokn
<ubottu> mlpokn: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Dr_Willis> fbset can do that on the fly. or check the grub options i think.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to Disable the framebuffer. :)
<faissal> Hi guys, I got another question, When i press the media control on my keyboard for volume up or down, I got this Freaking Ugly OSD overlay ICON : http://i40.tinypic.com/fw3b4x.png   anyone knows how i can replace it with a decent volume ICON ?? thanks
<tull> minixvbox, i had my problem only with my account, now it's resolved with command "compiz --replace" on every boot
<tull> minixvbox, thank you very much
<minixvbox> tull: yay, i helped :)
<mlpokn> ty minixvbox, That would not work. It's for Grub not for Grub2
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Why disable the framebuffer? That way you can't view images/videos in TTYs...
<Gaflana> How can I to be using Ubuntu for anal sex?
<faissal> the icon in itself is fine, its just that it seems to be low-resolution !!
<minixvbox> !yay | tull
<ubottu> tull: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dr_Willis> theadmin,  it slows down my console speeds. :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Ah... ok
<tull> !yay | minixvbox
<ubottu> minixvbox: Glad you made it! :-)
<minixvbox> tull: i tend to stay away from compiz, always been rather buggy for me, xfwm is all i need
<tull> minixvbox, xfce is too simple for me, i prefer gnome
<overlord> Hey guys
<overlord> Now that Notes iw removed from Ubuntu One web interface, how am I supposed to sync with Tomboy?
<pangolin> overlord: I think tomboy still supports dropbox
<Mech0z> ehm I need to use the Hamachi clinet with commandline, how is I found out where it is installed os I can do that from terminal :s
<pangolin> not 100% sure though
<tull> minixvbox, \can i have compiz on 1 account?
<overlord> pangolin: Tomboy supports many services, but I need my notes from Ubuntu One :P
<tull> minixvbox, can i have compiz only on 1 account?
<minixvbox> tull: sure, every user can use whatever desktop you want them to
<pangolin> overlord: I'm sure you can still get them from the web interface, #ubuntuone can help.
<Jas> any xubuntu experts here??
<Jas> I need a little help
<Gaflana> Why me kicked ?!?! Reason? stp it please!
<Gaflana> stop
<overlord> Ok, thanks
<minixvbox> Jas: define expert :)
<tull> minixvbox, ok thanks
<minixvbox> tull: no worries :)
<Jas> well.. someone who is good at it..I need help , I can't connect to internet on it
<minixvbox> !wifi | Jas
<ubottu> Jas: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ultrixx> just out of curiosity - why was that guy kicked?
<minixvbox> ultrixx: off-topic
<mlpokn> wiggers
<mlpokn> wassup
<Jas> no actually, GPRS connection through phone modem connected via bluetooth
<Apeman> test test test - just checking for "checkbox" do not let me  interrupt you...
<minixvbox> Jas: oh sorry, then i'm not an expert :)
<tull> minixvbox, how can i use xfce on ubuntu?
<minixvbox> !test | Apeman
<ubottu> Apeman: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<minixvbox> !xfce | tull
<ubottu> tull: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<minixvbox> gotta love that bot
<Jas> I can connect easily on ubuntu 11.10 but when I use xubuntu, I am able to pair the device , but after that I don't know what to do
<minixvbox> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Edico> hi
<theadmin> Hey Edico
<dimakx> http://www.artecnoprogetti.it
<dimakx> dns http://www.artecnoprogetti.it
<minixvbox> dimakx: don't advetise
<Edico> I want to install ubuntu 12.04 beta 1. Can I upgrade from 12.04 beta 1 to 12.04 final release?
<elham> hi
<zykotick9> !final | Edico
<ubottu> Edico: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<BrandonBolton> Is there any way I can create a ext2.ko file system? I can not figure out how to do it.
<Edico> thanks zykotick9
<vostro> Hey guys, what's the virtual box that I should use to run XP?
<elham> I wanna to instal ubuntu 11.10 on my old hardware pc . (ram:256 /hard:80 ) can i ?
<theadmin> vostro: There is only one Virtualbox.
<vostro> WIne?
<Edico> does 12.04 beta 1 has many bugs?
<minixvbox> vostro: preferably the one in the repos
<zykotick9> Edico: yes
<theadmin> Edico: It's not supported here.
<pangolin> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> Edico: ask for support in #ubuntu+1
<ultrixx> vostro: wine is not "a virtualbox"
<theadmin> elham: No, our current RAM minimum is 512 meters. Try Lubuntu/Xubuntu
<BrandonBolton> vostro, There is only one VirtualBox. Just remember to give your account rights to it. That'll save you a lot of time.
<elham> theadmin✌ oh , thanks
<ultrixx> lilvaratep: virtualbox is a hypervisor from Oracle
<minixvbox> !info virtualbox | lilvaratep
<ubottu> lilvaratep: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 15440 kB, installed size 44948 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<Jas> i guess.. no one here knows the answer to my ques.. :/
<BrandonBolton> Jas, what is your question?
<hypershock> all: lol | vostro: use virtualbox-ose vs the other one from oracle. as it contains better code.
<anyon> Morning buntus.
<Jas> xubuntu, gprs connection through phone modem connected via bluetooth
<Jas> xubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> hypershock: Virtualbox-ose doesn't exist anymore, the main Virtualbox edition and Virtualbox-OSE are now merged, and the non-free componnents are released as an extension pack
 * hypershock goes "DOH!"
<anyon> vbox is no more opensource?
<callaghan> Hello, I just tried to download Precise Beta 1 and went to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 . There is a link to the Netboot version of Ubuntu (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/), but this Link is dead. Is there another way to get the netboot image for precise beta 1?
<BrandonBolton> Jas, you are trying to connect your phone to have like a wireless hotspot with Xubuntu?
<theadmin> anyon: It still is, there is just no more separate edition for it
<minixvbox> anyon: vbox is still gpl
<pksadiq> Jas: phone make ? model? did you win pairing your phone? adding it as a modem?
<anyon> some parts of it r closed source?
<elham> i have pinguy on my laptop now , i installed KDE on it and now i have both gnome and kde on a user ! so it makes some problem for me .if I remove KDE then my gnome will have problem ?
<theadmin> anyon: As said before, the closed-source componnents are currently available as an extension pack from Oracle.
<minixvbox> callaghan: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 questions please
<Jas> just normal dial up connection through phone modem connected via bluetooth and yes , the pairing is easy
<Jas> and
<callaghan> minixvbox: well it's no precise question :) it's a problem with the ubuntu homepage
<Zaitzev> heh, my brother fubar'd his laptop trying to install ubuntu
<Jas> I am able to do all the settings in network manager
<elham> ( pinguy : ubuntu + gnome 3.2 )
<Jas> under mobile broadband
<Jas> but it just doesn't shows up in the network manager
<callaghan> minixvbox: but thanks, i'll take a look there as well
<xangua> elham: ask on Pinguy channel/forum/mail list
<mlpokn> guys. I have a really slow startup. What sould I do>
<Jas> on ubuntu 11.10 , it's easy, I am using it now
<BrandonBolton> callaghan, You can download the desktop one and install the netbook desktop environment.
<Jas> but not on xubuntu
<elham> xangua✌ but it's ubunto base with gnome 3.2 !
<theadmin> BrandonBolton: netbooT and netbooK are not the same thing.
<theadmin> !derivatives | elham
<ubottu> elham: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<pangolin> elham: but it isn't Ubuntu. try a Pinguy channel
<minixvbox> mlpokn: develop patience or switch to a lighter buntu? (lubuntu)
<callaghan> BrandonBolton: i mean the netboot version, which is just a few MB large, so I get the latest packages when I install it ;)
<BrandonBolton> theadmin, callaghan, Sorry I read that wrong.
<mlpokn> it's xubuntu
<pksadiq> Jas: try using the Blueman packge
<mlpokn> I am getting this at startup?! Could it be it? atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xab on isa0060/serio0).
<elham> theadmin✌ ubottu pangolin ok , thanks and sorry :)
<Jas> ...how??
<mlpokn> for like 20 times . startup
<apparle> hi guys :)
<BrandonBolton> Is there any way I can create a ext2.ko file system? I can not figure out how to do it.
<mlpokn> Also, I would like to disable the "Loading animation". Is that possible?
<apparle> I'm planning to buy Lenovo Ideapad Z570 Are there any major linux specfic issues with it?
<mlpokn> Figured it out.
<mlpokn> I should remove quiet splash
<const_antine> How can I see the downstream and upstream data rate in my taskbar?
<pksadiq> Jas: I'm using ubuntu 10.04, which too doesn't shows the phone, so I installed the Blueman package, which allows me to use dial-up, and then its shown in the network list
<const_antine> (this is for Gnome)
<Ferrari> how I change the password of root?
<bastidrazor> Ferrari: root doesn't have a password
<Jas> ok... do you know where I can download it from and how can I try it on xubuntu, coz since I don't have network I can't download it there
<bastidrazor> const_antine: which version of ubuntu?
<BrandonBolton> Ferrari: sudo passwd
<_Marcus> Hi
<xangua> !noroot | BrandonBolton
<ubottu> BrandonBolton: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<_Marcus> How do I remove the password for root on my machine?
<const_antine> bastidrazor: lucid
<Ferrari> BrandonBolton and when the sudo not working?
<MonkeyDust> guys, here's the error message I get  when I try to reset Unity 3D -- Unity 2D is ok --  hints & tips? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/866688/
<BrandonBolton> xangua, Sorry, I didn't know that.
<Ferrari> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Ferrari> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<geirha> Ferrari: Ouch. chmod 777 should NEVER be used.
<zykotick9> Ferrari: i'd try booting to recover and changing the permission of sudoers fine then
<zykotick9> s/fine/file/
<bastidrazor> !info netspeed lucid | const_antine
<ubottu> const_antine: netspeed (source: netspeed): Traffic monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2-1 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<const_antine> thanks
<pksadiq> Jas: if you are not connected to internet, sorry I have no idea with xubuntu,
<elham> so I'm going to install ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop then if i want to upgrade it to 12.04 beta how much is the size of things should i download ?
<theadmin> !precise | elham
<ubottu> elham: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Jas> ok.. thanks anyway, I'll see how I can get the blueman package to download it here and transfer it to xubuntu
<bastidrazor> const_antine: after you install it right click the top panel > add to panel > find netspeed in the list
<tr33m4n> elham: if you're upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 you'll possibly end up downloading approx 300-500meg of updates
<_Marcus> How do I check if root has a password set for it?
<aaGp> wish app should i install to have a ftp server??
<pangolin> _Marcus: Ubuntu locks the root account, there is no password. use sudo
<KM0201> aaGp: an FTP server?  vsftpd is a nice simple one (all command line though)
<_Marcus> pangolin: I think I set one
<elham>  sorry i'm new to linux and also here :) thanks for ur helps :)
<pangolin> _Marcus: then you can't get support here. We don't support setting a root pass
<allain> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 onto on acer aspire 7250 computer and the screen goes gray (even an plugged in one) when I use nomodereset.
<_Marcus> pangolin: Do you support changing it so that it is possible for you to support?
<KM0201> how to brick ubuntu:  listen to people who say you shouldn't use sudo and set a root password
<tr33m4n> allain: don't use no nomodereset then :
<allain> If I try to run without the fag, the screen goes completely black and the plugged in monitor appears
<allain> err flag
<aaGp> km0201: will try it
<aaGp> 10x
<allain> Suggestions on how to get it installed and get my screen visible?
<KM0201> aaGp: https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd.html
<escott> allain, is this the livecd?
<KM0201> aaGp: another helpful link on installing/configuring..  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<callaghan> In case someone here has the rights to change this: The link for the netboot image for Precise Beta 1 at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1 points to the wrong location (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/). The correct link is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<hypershock> _Marcus: actually you can set a password for root, while it's not recommended you can still do it. just do "sudo bash" enter your password, then do "passwd" and follow the prompts. afterwards you can use su and that password to get root. you can still use su and your own password for one deals. however considering what I just said about bash, you might as well leave root secure and just grab a root shell only when you need it.
<aaGp> thanks a lot
<usuario> hola
<OerHeks> callaghan, join #Ubuntu+1 for that support Q
<Fyodorovna> hypershock, your not supposed to suggest or give the instructions for a root password on this channel.
<zykotick9> hypershock: plus, "sudo bash" is never the right answer...
<callaghan> OerHeks: sry, but it's not a question. I figured since here are so much more people and presumably some of them might have the rights to change the broken link in the ubuntu wiki I might as well post this problem here.
<aaGp> KM0201: i installed it from the software manager, but i dont see the app anywhere, where should i've look??
<zykotick9> callaghan: if the people in #ubuntu+1 know about it - i wouldn't worry yourself about it
<KM0201> aaGp: i told you, its all command line
<KM0201> aaGp: just to be clear right, you want an FTP server right, not an ftp client?
<allain> escott, yes it is.
<callaghan> zykotick9: you're probably right ^^
<aaGp> KM0201: yes an a server
<OerHeks> callaghan, we can't change the wiki, #Ubuntu+1 is the place to be, or contact the wiki-authors kate steward, address at the bottom of the wiki
<allain> I'm booting it off the CD first to see if I have hardware issues. Seems I do. Would running it off the hard drive change anything?
<callaghan> OerHeks: ok, thank you
<aaGp> KM0201: i mean i got it that its all command line, but how i  know where is installed?
<escott> allain, you could try the alternate installer, but it would be a good idea to figure out why the display is gray in the livecd. what exactly do you mean by gray? the X11 test stipple
<allain> I mean, lit, but not displaying anything.
<Fyodorovna> allain, what is the graphic card/chip?
<faissal> muppets
<allain> Fyodorovna: http://pastebin.com/jZJ7yNhW
<happyfac1> Can I get GNOME 3 help in here? Or only unity?
<allain> sorry, brb, my kids...
<faissal> happyfac1: whats your question
<happyfac1> I installed gnome 3, but the window controls are messed up, there's only an "X" to close and it looks wrong
<anyon> LOL
<anyon> wtf
<anyon> lol
<theadmin> happyfac1: That's the standard gnome3 window behaviour.
<anyon> wtf
<_Marcus> anyon: ?
<_Marcus> anyon: Stop spamming.
<faissal> happyfac1: thats normal
<anyon> _Marcus, stfu LOL
<Fyodorovna> happyfac1, messed up?
<_Marcus> !lol | anyon
<ubottu> anyon: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<anyon> ubuntu quited unexpectedly
<anyon> that's why i lol
<_Marcus> No need to spam, though.
<anyon> buffer error i suppose
<happyfac1> theadmin: faissal: the "x" doesn't looks like it's the right png image or something, it's using the unity theme I think. How do I change the theme?
<Fyodorovna> happyfac1, you can change them in the gnome-tweak tool.
<happyfac1> Fyodorovna: ooh ok thanks
<faissal> happyfac1: u have a screenshot ?? use tinypic for example to upload it
<derspankster> 10.04.4 can't add app to list in right click (on folder) "open with" menu.  Anyone know of a fix for this?  I can't find one myself.
<anyon> guys, can i run ubuntu on eeepc?
<oCean> anyon: control your language here, please. Telling others to stfu is not acceptable here
<faissal> anyon: yes
<tr33m4n> anyon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Installation
<apparle> ubottu: hcl
<anyon> oCean, did I ask you for permission for what to do? I'm a grown man.
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
 * krycek sthu
<theadmin> apparle: The channel has a set of rules, linked to in the topic.
<happyfac1> faissal: http://oi42.tinypic.com/29bhkwy.jpg It looks like it's cut off, maybe it's by design but it looks wrong to me
<pangolin> !guidelines | anyon Read this please
<ubottu> anyon Read this please: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<anyon> oh hi pango, no need to, ur the man
<derspankster> 10.04.4 can't add app to list in right click (on folder) "open with" menu.  Anyone know of a fix for this?  I can't find one myself.
<faissal> happyfac1: i see, let me try to figure this out
<fluxy> Hello. I am looking for a recent tutorial/guide on setting up suphp / suexec on ubuntu (11.10). any suggestions please?
<zykotick9> derspankster: um, nautilus' main purpose is to open folders?  Do you want to use a different filemanager to open the folders?
<faissal> happyfac1: which version of ubuntu r u running ?
<happyfac1> faissal: 11.10
<IronSight> What is the current best app for screen recording with opengl support, high quality audio, without the need for jack audio server (which never seems to work for me).
<allain> any ideas?
<IronSight> Is it still GLC?
<Fyodorovna> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<derspankster> No zykotick9 - what I want to is add an app to this list of open with apps when I right click on a folder.  Say for instance, movie player for a folder of mp3's.
<Fyodorovna> IronSight, ^^^
<Guest6469> how to proper start compiz in oneiric classic gnome?
<apparle> theadmin: What happened? Which rule did I violate?
<IronSight> Fyodorovna, there is usally a best in that particular software, since well, most of it in linux runs horrid in linux :(
<IronSight> at least for opengl capture
<Fyodorovna> IronSight, best is a channel no no.
<bastidrazor> derspankster: normally, when you right click a file you can select 'Other Application'.. after doing so the next time you right click the same file type it'll offer that application as a choice in the drop down
<faissal> happyfac1: not sure, but u can try changing the theme, either in the appearance settings, or install gnome tweaktools, or gtk-chtheme. maybe someone else has an idea ?
<oCean> apparle: I don't think theadmin meant you
 * IronSight restates his question then...
<theadmin> apparle: Sorry, was meant for anyon
<happyfac1> faissal: I changed everything to default using gnome-tweak-tool and I think it's good now.
<faissal> happyfac1: good to know :)
<mrdeb> hi
<happyfac1> faissal: though, the ubuntu theme does look better. Do you know where I can get more themes?
<derspankster> yes, bastidrazor but that no longer works in 10.04.4 but it does in 11.04, 11.10 etc.
<IronSight> Is there an app that does opengl capturing of the screen with full great quality audio without using Jack, is quite stable for longer videos.
<faissal> ubuntuthemes.org happyfac1
<happyfac1> ty
<faissal> np
<krycek> sl
<apparle> Ohh ok.. Its been long time since I visited ubuntu IRC. I thought asking things to ubottu has been made against the rule or what :-D :-D
<theadmin> Bah, brb from another host. Gotta configure my irssi.
<Guest4988> how to start in proper way compiz in oneiric classic gnome?
<Guest4988> I could't manage this
<KM0201> Guest4988: embrace the horror... classic will likely be gone in 12.04  might as well get used to it now, or switch to KDE/XFCE/LXDE
<derspankster> or stay with 10.04 or 11.04
<KM0201> derspankster: well, eventually those will go EOL... so really that's not a solution
 * satyanash will probably get 12.04 with no DE.. and then customize it to his linking..
 * KM0201 thinks that will be a ton of work
<satyanash> s/link/lik
<derspankster> I still run my server on 8.04
<KM0201> derspankster: server and desktop is quite different
<satyanash> KM0201, not really.. if you use fvwm2.. :D
<derspankster> Well, if you insist and it becomes necessary I'll change distros.
<Guest4988> should I use another window manager for nice effects?
<indicator> hi, when I run glxinfo, It segfaults
<indicator> same with compiz
<indicator> how come?
<derspankster> glxgears
<derspankster> oops
<donal> Hi all
<donal> I'm trying to install tomcat7 on ubuntu 11.04
<indicator> hm, glxgears segfaults too
<Guest4988> Compiz work in Unity?
<indicator> no
<donal> I tried "apt-get install tomcat7" but I get an error "Unable to locate package tomcat7"
<minixvbox> Guest4988: compiz is unity's default window manager so yes
<Guest4988> minixvbox:thanks
<donal> do I have the wrong package name, or is the repo that contains this package not in the defaults ?
<Dreadtower> Really dumb newbie question
<Dreadtower> How do I run a .sh file?
<minixvbox> !find tomcat | donal
<ubottu> donal: Found: libtomcat-maven-plugin-java, libtomcat7-java, solr-tomcat, tomcat7, tomcat7-admin, tomcat7-common, tomcat7-docs, tomcat7-examples, tomcat7-user, ubuntu-orchestra-modules-tomcat6 (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tomcat&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<donal> Dreadtower ./filename.sh
<minixvbox> !find tomcat natty | donal
<Dreadtower> Thanks :)
<ubottu> donal: Found: libtomcat-maven-plugin-java, solr-tomcat, libtomcat6-java, tomcat6, tomcat6-admin
<Dreadtower> I tried that strangely
<fluxy> !find suphp oneiric | fluxy
<ubottu> fluxy: Found: libapache2-mod-suphp, suphp-common
<donal> you might need to do ther following first "chmod 777 filename.sh"
<minixvbox> donal: looks like tomcat7 is in oneiric but not natty
<donal> is that the repo name?
<minixvbox> donal: no, natty is 11.04, oneiric is 11.10, never mix repos
<Dreadtower> Thx - actually 'sudo ...' of course
<Dreadtower> Thx
<donal> hmmmm, so how can I install this package from 11.04 ?
<minixvbox> donal: there might be a backport or a ppa
<minixvbox> !backport | donal
<ubottu> donal: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<minixvbox> !ppa | donal
<ubottu> donal: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cyril_> #undernet
<minixvbox> donal: any reason you're not using 11.10 anyway?
<donal> don't think my hosting company provide it
<const_antine> is it possible to measure power consumption of different components?
<const_antine> cpu, hdd, video
<minixvbox> donal: i'd have thought you'd want to stick with lts releases for servers
<donal> I do, but that's what my hosting company have given me
<const_antine> tried pwrkap, but the version on canonical dbs is using obsolete module, so i cannot test it out of the box
<allain> Hey. Is there a list somewhere of ubuntu 12.04 supported hardware?
<_Marcus> allain: You should ask #ubuntu+1
<minixvbox> allain: it may be better to just check the kernel version in use and see what that supports
<minixvbox> allain: also 12.04 questions in #ubuntu+1
<allain> heading there now, just wasn't aware.
<Oxicore> möpi
<escott> donal, chmod +x is better than 777. you probably dont want to be executing something that anyone on the system can modify
<happyface> after all that, I think I'll stick with unity :)
<theadmin> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<theadmin> Good.
<donal> hi....I'm still struggling to install tomcat7 on 11.04
<donal> I tried enabling backports, though to be honest I've no idea if there even is a backport available
<Fyodorovna> donal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37822/how-do-i-install-apache-tomcat-7
<donal> fyodorovna, that's for 11.10 or higher
<donal> i'm on 11.04
<Fyodorovna> donal, 11.04 will only be supported up to april I believe.
<donal> well, I don't have any choice, because that's all my hosting company provides
<manuel_> i just downloaded teampeak on linux and the file is a .run extension which i have executed using chmod +x filename.run. i hit enter and i takes me to the licensed agreement in the terminal. it doesnt say what to do next.... it hasnt finished installing so help?
<bin> Hi my wired ethernet connection is being a pain. When I connect my internet will work for about 5 seconds as it should and then grinds to a halt or does not work at all. I've tried stopping the avahi-daemon but that did not work.
<theadmin> manuel_: Read the EULA?
<bin> I'm using 10.04 btw
<manuel_> theadmin: yes i scrolled all the way down to the end of the agreement. it doesnt say anything
<theadmin> manuel_: I guess you need to exit the reader. Try hitting q or esc
<kid___> tab key
<tr33m4n> bin: Have you tested with other hardware? Another computer perhaps, to make sure it is not your router?
<manuel_> theadmin: thanks i hit "q" now i can finish. good help :)
<bin> yes I'm on the network with 3 other computers right now and they are all working fine.
<theadmin> manuel_: That's how you normally exit "less", the thing which is commonly used to read files and/or command output :D
<tr33m4n> bin: what ethernet card are you using?
<bin> tr33m4n: All the other comps are on wired connections. If i boot into another distro on this same comp it works fine as well.
<raleeha> hello
<bin> tr33m4n: Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Gigabit express
<Fyodorovna> donal, actually eol is in october my mistake.
<donal> thx
<manuel_> theadmin: i tried esc but it ddidnt nothing. thanks for the help
<bin> tr33m4n: BTW just last night it was working fine after I did a reboot. I've rebooted many times today and put the eth0 interface down and up disabled some daemon re enabled them alld o not work.
<gid0> hi all
<Raggs> hi all, what is a safe / partition size?
<Casey> can someone help me with a php problem?
<tr33m4n> bin: suggest trying some of the suggestions given here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10283670
<gid0> how do I install WINE
<gid0> on a server
<gid0> so I can ms .net framework 2 mono app
<tr33m4n> bin: I'm not entirely sure what to try personally, however check that thread
<theadmin> gid0: You'd better just install mono
<theadmin> Raggs: Depends on what other partitions you want to create
<Raggs> just / and home
<bin> tr33m4n: Ok will do
<theadmin> Raggs: Then about 30G I guess, then again depends on how much stuff you gonna install and other things
<Raggs> 30 G for / ? i was thinking more like 10
<gid0> theadmin: it's already compiled with mono
<minixvbox> Raggs: depends what you want to install and other things
<theadmin> gid0: Does it run with mono? If so, it'll run with .NET
<minixvbox> Raggs: 10gb is fine for me
<gid0> theadmin: it doesn't run at all
<gid0> theadmin: runs fine under Windows 7
<Raggs> ty minixvbox
<theadmin> gid0: Ah then it's a Mono problem, but I don't think Wine runs the .net framework
<qw-Russian> i would like install game Counter strike but i didn't have this to do
<minixvbox> Raggs: what are you planning to use it for?
<qw-Russian> help me please
<Raggs> minixvbox, normal desktop use
<Ebron> Do you know of good comparisons between truecrypt and cryptsetup. Interested in performance, security and ease of use (command line only)
<Raggs> plan a 10G / and a 40G /home
<minixvbox> Raggs: anything huge you need to install (like vms or video editing stuff)?
<Raggs> VMS?
<minixvbox> Raggs: vm virtual machines
<Raggs> no editing stuff
<donal> hi, does anyone know what is the equivalent of add-apt-repository on 11.04 ?
<Fyodorovna> Ebron, not really ubuntu support material just a heads up.
<Raggs> minixvbox, i will install vmplayer
<theadmin> donal: "add-apt-repository" works on Natty just fine, should at least
<minixvbox> Raggs: not virtualbox?
<tr33m4n> qw-Russian: you will have to install a program called 'wine' which allows you to run Windows applications on Ubuntu. You should check out http://www.winehq.org for information about the compatibility of Counter Strike when running through Wine
<qw-Russian> what is time now?
<Raggs> no, prefer vmplayer
<donal> I tried running "add-apt-repository ppa:tomcat7-ubuntu/backports" but got an error "add-apt-repository: command not found"
<Casey> could someone help me with a mysql syntax error
<donal> Casey: maybe I can
<minixvbox> Raggs: your choice, you'll probably want more than 10gb / (unless it stores your vms on /home)
<tr33m4n> donal: install python-software-properties and try that command again
<fufftsch> /JOIN #KUBUTU
<Raggs> it does
<qw-Russian> ooo no no i could not have install wine beacose this programm very very bad working
<minixvbox> Raggs: ah, there you go, 10gb should be fine for /
<donal> tr33m4n: why would I need to install python-software-properties to run add-apt-repository ?
<Casey> donal: i'm  trying to install a chatroom on my webserver and when it trys to make the tables i get this error"14) NOT NULL, userid int(11) default NULL, banneduserid int(11) default NULL, r' at line 1"
<Raggs> ok, if ya get mored minixvbox try vmplayer sometime
<Ebron> Fyodorovna: sure it is, cryptsetup is officially supported and the help-section on the web provides installation instructions and support for both.
<aethelrick> donal: missing a sudo perhaps?
<minixvbox> Raggs: no thanks, i prefer open source
<donal> no, I'm logged in as root
<donal> I tried with sudo too
<Raggs> so do i, when it works as well
<ironhalik> Hello - how can I adjust my laptops fan speed? Its spinning even at idle, when on windows or arch linux it was much less agressive
<aethelrick> donal: k
<Fyodorovna> Ebron, not a comparison with trucrypt though. :)
<tr33m4n> donal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<donal> Casey: can you post the SQL file as a question on stackoverflow.com
<donal> then send me the link and I'll have a look
<tr33m4n> donal: python-software-properties contains the tool add-apt-repository
<donal> ok, thanks, I'll try that
<Ebron> Fyodorovna: I see your point. perhaps I should rephrase my question to asking about the benefits of choosing the built-in support of cryptsetup ;)
<Casey> donal: what SQl file do you need?
<Ebron> very well
<Ebron> google .. here I come :(
<Fyodorovna> Ebron, and links to such which I doubt exist beyond personal opinions, which is al you will get here anyway.
<Fyodorovna> ;)
<ndfkx> hi
<Shojo> hi
<reisio> hi
<_Marcus> hi
<Shojo> echo
<elijah> Is there a way to visually see what mode VI is in?
<mr_boo> is the latest ubuntu 11.10 ?
<DJones> mr_boo: Yes
<mr_boo> does it come with realtime kernel?
<Quantum_Ion> I am still using 10.04 LTS not ready to upgrade yet
<gid0> how i install realtime kernel
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: think there are some unofficial ppas somewhere with a realtime kernel, but I don't think it does officially at the moment
<Quantum_Ion> When is the next LTS release due out ?
<mr_boo> tr33m4n: that explains why ubuntustudio no longer has
<erespond> hi... am have troble on my vga make my desktop gui bad, any ide for help me...
<escott> !oneiric | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<gid0> my vga no work cygwin
<joyfulgirl> Howdy, folks! I'm running into trouble using an Oneiric bootable pendrive (created with usb-creator-gtk, per the wiki); I can boot initially, but after installing some updates (so that hopefully I can eventually install the proprietary nvidia driver and quiet down the darn fan on this card) and rebooting, grub can't seem to find the partition any more!
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: yes :(
<faissal> 12.04 Quantum_Ion
<escott> !precise | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mr_boo> the reason i'
<erespond> please....
<erespond> hi... am have troble on my vga make my desktop gui bad, any ide for help me...
<mr_boo> the reason i'm gonna upgrade is that my ubuntustudio 10.04 has become crashy upon changing graphics card
<Quantum_Ion> okay thanks
<joyfulgirl> In fact, from my Arch install, /dev/sdb1 (the Ubuntu partition on the usb stick) no longer shows up (though /dev/sdb does). Thoughts?
<gid0> my vga no work cygwin, any ide for help me?
<mr_boo> erespond: what has happened?
<const_antine> how can i find how much power my system is consuming?
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: what card are you running?
<escott> joyfulgirl, those are a bit fragile. you might have better luck with something that doesnt use a loopback on FAT if your bios supports it. I think ubootnetin is a direct boot
<mr_boo> tr33m4n: i've swapped down to an old en7950x2 card
<lpdaskain> werd up son
<gid0> my ati 5600 no play the minecraft any ide for help me
<donal> tr33m4n: your advice about python-software-properties, thanks YOU ARE A LEGEND!!!
<joyfulgirl> escott: Hmm, fair enough.
<erespond> mr_boo, my vga broken,
<mr_boo> erespond: describe the problem in more detail
<tr33m4n> donal: my pleasure :)
<gid0> no ide for help me?
<roca> hola
<joyfulgirl> escott: Honestly, I might just do a hard disk install to a spare partition; I'm about to give a quick talk on switching to linux, and I'd hoped to demonstrate that actual install while doing it! Unfortunately, having to talk over the fan is just not an option.
<roca> gola
<lpdaskain> cools
<anyon> Is there a pr0n browser for ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> joyfulgirl, you could also try a hard disk install directly to the usb, although not all bioses like that
<roca> vo
<anyon> Is there a pr0n browser for ubuntu 11.10? *UNITY*
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: not too sure about that one
<roca> hola
<joyfulgirl> escott: Yeah, I suppose so.
<gid0> no ide for help me?
<punk> hi guys. i've got interesting trouble with my bluetooth device. Searching formus has no results. Maybe You can help me?
<mr_boo> tr33m4n: i just swapped cards without changing anything in ubuntu
<mr_boo> tr33m4n: my old 8800 just broke so i had to install this old card
<anyon> !pr0n
<anyon> !info pr0n
<joyfulgirl> Thanks, escott. Cheers, folks.
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: I'd suggest a rebuild
<ubottu> Package pr0n does not exist in oneiric
<anyon> !info porn
<ubottu> Package porn does not exist in oneiric
<gid0> !precise | pr0n
<ubottu> pr0n: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<roca> hola
<shaneo> hey guys i just had to do a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 amd64 and now my wifi is horrible i have tried the various methods around but none seem to work any suggestions
<roca> holaaaaaaaa
<roca> hika
<gid0> hola
<roca> bsndbasjdnsaç
<gid0> my ati 5600 no play the minecraft any ide for help me
<joyfulgirl> Thanks, pangolin.
<erespond> mr_boo, am have install ubuntu, and befor i install it my gnome panel menu is good, so after am upgrade that bad
<Fyodorovna> shaneo, can you define horrible?
<shaneo> 24 \kb/s
<erespond> mr_boo, ubuntu theme that I use is faulty air line so that I could hardly recognize the menu
<shaneo> from 1.4mb
<mr_boo> erespond: ouch
<mr_boo> erespond: graphics seems to be messed up it sounds like
<gid0> no ide for help me?
<Fyodorovna> shaneo, have you run a speed test.
<mr_boo> gid0: have you installed the graphics drivers?
<shaneo> Fyodorovna: yes many times
<tr33m4n> gid0: is there a native client for Minecraft or are you running it through Wine?
<alpharishie> zxzx
<shaneo> Fyodorovna: not getting any faster no matter what i do
<gid0> its java
<tedi> Can't get Dragon Age 2 to work :<
<Fyodorovna> shaneo, have you restarted the router, and is it your router?
<gid0> i tried to download ATI driver but it ask for .NET framework ? any idea?
<shaneo> Fyodorovna: yes i have and no its not the router all other wifi devices are fine
<theadmin> gid0: Eh, you got the wrong driver, this isn't Windows
<erespond> mr_boo, yes
<tr33m4n> gid0: are you trying to install ATI driver through wine??
<Fyodorovna> shaneo, best thing here is to actually identify the card I would think.
<gid0> tr33m4n: yes but it doesnt let me
<shaneo> Fyodorovna: broadcom
<Fyodorovna> shaneo, ah and uyou install the drivers?
<mr_boo> gid0: if you use wine you must configure graphics in wine first
<tr33m4n> gid0: you need to install the native graphics driver for Ubuntu. The driver you are trying to install is designed for Windows, not Linux
<shaneo> Fyodorovna: i try to remove ath9k and it says it doesnt exist
<erespond> am used Ubuntu 10.10 and install on lenovo g460 intel did any body have solution ???
<shaneo> Fyodorovna:yes all drivers installed
<gid0> tr33m4n: any idea how to do?
<Fyodorovna> shaneo, broadcom is out of may pay area, but if you !broadcom the channel the bot will link you.
<mr_boo> erespond: if possible try to navigate the system menu and look for System ? Administration ? Hardware drivers
<shaneo> :) ok thanks
<shaneo> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<giakar> ciao
<giakar> list
<erespond> all hardware drivers work well...
<erespond> just can't used desktop effect
<tr33m4n> gid0: open a new terminal session (open Gnome Terminal or equivalent) and run 'sudo jockey-gtk', or find Hardware Drivers in the Dash
<mr_boo> erespond: maybe your card is too slow
<nineu_oajsh> q
<erespond> not am have troble on desktop effect
<tr33m4n> gid0: Ubuntu should then let you know if you need any extra drivers for your system
<escott> !gksudo | tr33m4n gid0
<ubottu> tr33m4n gid0: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<erespond> affter am trun on my desktop effect tha error on, Desktop effects could not be enable mr_boo
<lpdaskain> hoi
<Thanatos> i'm looking for a french help chan can u help me?
<erespond> affter am trun on my desktop effect tha error on, Desktop effects could not be enable mr_boo
<geirha> !fr | Thanatos
<ubottu> Thanatos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mr_boo> erespond: i'm not sure i truly understand
<Thanatos> thx
<erespond> mr_boo, am need remove all nvgida driver on my notebook how i do
<mr_boo> erespond: open synaptic package manager and make a search for the nvidia drivers
<brittyazel> or open Jockey and remove it from there
<mr_boo> erespond: then just untick the checkboxes for those packages
<megamanx1978> If I install ubuntu 12.04 beta1 can I upgrade to 12.04 later and if so do I use apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist upgrade?
<brittyazel> yes you can
<minixvbox> !final | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<brittyazel> technically you will just be automatically updated to the latest release the day of
<erespond> mr_boo, how i check what driver had i install on my notebook
<punk> m, thanks guys. I just was thinking about Ubuntu 12.04 beta release
<trteue> hi
<brittyazel> it is a good release for sure
<minixvbox> punk: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<mr_boo> erespond: if your notebook has nvidia chip then you could go to System ? Administration ? Hardware drivers in the menu
<kantlivelong> why is it when i press "2" in the login screen it gets fuzzy and relaunches login? 11.10
<punk> ok, thanks but now I just need an 11.10 support
<thomedy> ls
<megamanx1978> so is it a upgrade or dist upgrade?
<brittyazel> dist-upgrade once you have the proper repositories enabled
<thomedy> question i just downloaded phpmyadmin from ubuntu software...
<punk> guys I need your help really. With my bluetooth adapter
<thomedy> but where do i put my index.html's
<theadmin> thomedy: phpmyadmin is a database administration software, not a web server -_-
<megamanx1978> what repos would that be?
<thomedy> oh you know waht of course im thinking of lampp
<thomedy> sorry
<kantlivelong> thomedy: you dont even need to use phpmyadmin from repo
<mr_boo> is it true that the new ubuntu kernel is soo improved that a realtime kernel is no longer needed?
<thomedy> i always get lampp and because i see so much phpmyadmin i just spaced out
<thomedy> why is it that i dont need phpmyadmin
<kantlivelong> thomedy: you can dl it and use it manually..
<kantlivelong> no need for a pkg
<kantlivelong> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<kantlivelong> anyone know what thats about?
<chown_> is that normal my top menu bar crashing a lot? so i have to restrat compiz in order to get my top bar?
<minixvbox> mr_boo: linux is the kernel, and realtime kernels are usually for those who need it like audio profesionals
<punk> thomedy: thanks, I'l use LAMPP next time
<pangolin> !gpgerror | kantlivelong
<tr33m4n> kantlivelong: looks like you havn't imported the signing key used by the ppa
<pangolin> !gpg | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<kantlivelong> pangolin: its imported
<mr_boo> minixvbox: i record music in ubuntu
<dluzius> need help directing install to right partition
<pangolin> kantlivelong: there is a factoid for it. gimme a sec
<megamanx1978> what proper repos will need to be enabled for the upgrade to 12.04 final
<kantlivelong> pangolin: it synced ok a few days ago
<mr_boo> minixvbox: will it work just as well with newer ubuntu versions that don't have the realtime kernels?
<lpdaskain> excellent
<minixvbox> mr_boo: i'm no expert in real time kernels but i doubt it
<dluzius> want to install Mint 12 to specific partition
<mr_boo> minixvbox: different roumors circle around
<minixvbox> mr_boo: better to read up facts and benchmarks than listen to rumors
<pangolin> !gpgerr | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<mr_boo> minixvbox: some say the generic kernel has been optimized to the point a separate realtime kernel is obsolete
<megamanx1978> Also thank you for the help
<dluzius> am I making my question clear ?
<kantlivelong> thanks pangolin :) maybe a key changed..?
<minixvbox> !mint | dluzius
<tr33m4n> dluzius: this is an Ubuntu channel
<ubottu> dluzius: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pangolin> kantlivelong: possibly but I doubt it.
<gid0> ati driver failure in installation!
<kantlivelong> odd
<kantlivelong> pangolin: any idea why pressing 2 kills X at the login?
<pangolin> none
<kantlivelong> blah
<mr_boo> i can't make up my mind if i shall install ubuntustudio 11.10 or not
<kantlivelong> and my tty is all messed up :(
<mr_boo> i've got 10.04 installed
<demonspork> Ubuntu 11.10, I have tried to create a swapfile both with dd and fallocate, then use mkswap, but when I try to do "sudo swapon /swapfile" it says   swapon failed: Function not implemented
<geirha> mr_boo: Might as well wait for 12.04 and upgrade to it.
<mr_boo> so it is official that 11.10 was a bad release?
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: I'd wait for 12.04 I reckon... How about just doing a rebuild with 10.04? Think your system will be a lot more stable for now
<megamanx1978> or try 12.04 beta1 like me
<jrib> mr_boo: no?
<mr_boo> does 12.04 support a realtime kernel then?
<jrib> !12.04 | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ZyX-I> Hello. I have Epson Stylus SX230 and installed epson-inkjet-printer-201108w  driver on Ubuntu 10.04.4, but when I try to print something it hangs at “processing” stage.
<geirha> mr_boo: I recommend 12.04 because it's an LTS release, not because 11.10 is bad.
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: no, I don't think so
<KM0201> mr_boo: not really, it's just that some ar ehaing a hard tiem adjusting to the new interface, that won't really change with 12.04.. so..
<Cahata> hello
<KM0201> suggesting a beta to an obvious newb is really not a good idea
<mr_boo> maybe i should read up on how suitable the generic kernel is to music making
<brittyazel> 11.10 isn't a bad release at all. I have had maybe 1 issue with it that got fixed in an update
<Cahata> does someone knows does ubuntu encryption supports TPM in nearest future ?
<theadmin> mr_boo: ...kernel has nothing to do with music at all
<tr33m4n> theadmin: I beg to differ
<mr_boo> theadmin: that's weird since i even got an error message starting the Rosegarden sequencer from the generic kernel
<gid0> real time kernel = better mmusic splicing engine
<tr33m4n> theadmin: a realtime kernel will have a lot less latency when recording with external audio interfaces and the such
<theadmin> tr33m4n: I see. Huh. Pardon my ignorance.
<mr_boo> i'll probably start with a rebuild of my 10.04
<chown_> what could make my top bar windows vanish?
<gid0> does ubutnu have a adobe flash cs3 alternative
<tr33m4n> mr_boo: I'd definitely go with that option for now
<aminoss> hello
<aminoss> how to install a new language ?
<aminoss> please ?
<aaGp> go to System Settings
<aaGp> suport languages
<aaGp> there..
<shubbar> i installed gnome-raw-thumbnailer and restated nautilus, but still not getting the thumbnails for raws
<Mech0z> how do you list all a systems users
<erespond_> how do i active desktop effect on ubuntu 10.10 intall on lenovo g460 intel ???
<mr_boo> have you guys seen that roughly 5% of all operating system users use linux!
<gid0> does ubutnu have a adobe flash cs3 alternative
<chown_> Do u guys consider kde more stable than gnome?
<mr_boo> it has increased over the last decade
<NahsiN> KDE is not necessarily more stable than gnome but it is a much more mature desktop than gnome.
<tr33m4n> Mech0z: try "cat /etc/passwd | cut -d":" -f1"
<NahsiN> I have switched from Gnome to KDE last year and I must say I am not disappointed.
<Mech0z> nice
<theadmin> Mech0z: This is a bit tricky, but will do: cat /etc/passwd | awk '{FS=":" ; print $1; }
<theadmin> Err, forgot a closing quote
<Fyodorovna> NahsiN, thanks now do you have a support question?
<chown_> NahsiN: is it hard for me to switch?
<Fyodorovna> NahsiN, or use the nics so we know who your talking to. :)
<NahsiN> Oh, I don't have a support question.......(was just answering chown's question).......I don't know how to use these "nick" things. I am fairly new...
<mr_boo> are these statistics correct? http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<mr_boo> linux has recently become more popular than windows vista!
<Fyodorovna> NahsiN, cool you can tab complete nics with a start of the nic. :)
<Quantum_Ion> mr_boo, Yeah Windows Vista really sucks now
<Quantum_Ion> You can do all kinds of cool stuff with Linux
<Quantum_Ion> mr_boo, plus those Android phones are basically Linux kernel 2.6 anyway
<NahsiN> chown_: hard it what sense? It definately is a breeze to install (google has a lot of pages). As for feel, it has a traditional desktop feel to it so it shouldn't take much time.
<Quantum_Ion> I use Ubuntu Linux more than I use Windows Vista nowadays
<Fyodorovna> Quantum_Ion, this is support chat is on #ubuntu-offtopic
<NahsiN> chown_:  You might be thrown off by minor changes like single click to open stuff or the default hiding of a menu bar to the right hand side....But one can change all that. And this is a plus point for KDE. I find that almost everything is changable if you don't like the way it is now.
<chown_> NahsiN: ty, im searching how to change on google, i hope i get it
<NahsiN> chown_: Every now and then sometimes an app in KDE crashes (segmentaion faults usually) but it has a very robust system of getting back to normal almost immediately.
<halohalohalo> hi
<demonspork> does Ubuntu 11.10 support using a swapfile? Whenever I try to activate a swapfile and it just keeps saying "swapon failed: function not implemented"
<theadmin> !purekde | chown_
<ubottu> chown_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Fyodorovna> demonspork, do you have a file or partition?
<NahsiN> chown_:  http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/02/22/how-to-install-kde-on-ubuntu-11-10/ Just remember if you install this on your current Ubuntu you will both gnome and kde applications.
<pfifo> I just noticed that my timezone is not listed anywhere in the 10.04's installer.
<Flannel> demonspork: are you on Btrfs by any chance?
<demonspork> Fyodorovna: a file, created with fallocate and I have used mkswap on the file to set it up. I also tried making the file with dd if=/dev/zero blah blah but it ends with the same result, "function not implemented"
<demonspork> no
<demonspork> Flannel: no
<chown_> NahsiN: so if i have them both at login screen i could select into wich i want to login, is that right?
 * varela_ is away: Xintando
<NahsiN> chown_: Yep :)
<pfifo> demonspork, are you swaponning as root?
<mrFrog> I've never installed ftp on a server before (i hate the idea, i'd just as soon use sftp). But one of my clients requires it. Is vsftpd the standard one? Or is there something else I should try?
<demonspork> pfifo: yes, via sudo
<Flannel> demonspork: Is it chmodded 600?
<pfifo> demonspork, are you using a custom kernel?
<demonspork> Flannel: yes
<chown_> NahsiN: oh, man thank you very much, some guy was talking to me to reinstall  my entire system with another distro with kde by default
<Fyodorovna> demonspork, swapon is a partition command here is a old info link. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Flannel> demonspork: Can you please pastebin the terminal session where you're doing all of this?  The only thing I can think of is some small silly mistake somewhere, a second set of eyes may help.
<aaGp> mrFrog: barely install vsftpd i recommed it!.
<NahsiN> chown_: Yeah that;s also possible. Some ppl prefer it that way. YOu can multiple desktop envs or only one.
<demonspork> pfifo: I am not sure, I am on a CR48 netbook and I used a script that automatically installed Ubuntu, I am not sure what method it used to get it working. Is there a way to check if the kernel in use is custom or the generic kernel
<viktor133> i have a problem with my fan / cpu temp. it very quickly goes to over 90°c and regularly shuts down (i'm assuming due to overheating) can anybody give some help suggestions to increase fan speed?
<pfifo> demonspork, that means no
<CFHowlett> viktor133   laptop or desktop
<wylde> demonspork:  uname -a
<viktor133> CFHowlett, laptop, older model toshiba satellite
<NahsiN> chown_: So if you just choose to install the KDE desktop environment on your current Ubuntu then just remember you will default apps for both the desktop envs. For example for file managers you will have Dolphin(KDE) Nautilus(Gnome)
<NahsiN> chown_: Music Amarok (KDE) Banshee (Gnome)
<demonspork> wylde: pfifo $ uname -a     Linux eccleston 3.0.13 #1 SMP Tue Feb 14 03:18:54 PST 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<donal> I'm trying to start Tomcat on port 80 without success as described here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9549074/cant-start-tomcat-on-default-port-80
<NahsiN> chown_: Some ppl don't like that so they prefer to reinstall to KDE only distro.
<donal> does anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> demonspork: Which script did you use to install it?  I'm not familiar with CR48s at all.
<CFHowlett> viktor133   hmm.  Well depending on exactly how difficult it is to access the fan, a drop or two of 3:1 oil might be advisable.  Failing that, I'd say a thorough cleaning.  See https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeZnHSnxS0I
<faissal> hey guys, can someone please tell me where is the firefox plugins folder ? i mean where is it
<chown_> NahsiN: oh, i got it. now i understand.
<Fyodorovna> faissal, why?
<faissal> Fyodorovna: installing java7
<demonspork> Flannel: I used this script: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-for-cr-48-is-ready.html
<myrmidette> what is the simplest way I can shave off the first 17 seconds of a video?
<viktor133> CFHowlett, no doubt that will help, but isn't there anyway to increase the fan speed, it seems to run at low speed regardless of temp
<CFHowlett> myrmidette   openshot razor tool
<Fyodorovna> faissal, I don't think the ff plugin folder is what you need.
<myrmidette> CFHowlett, it's seriously called razor?
<myrmidette> that's awesome
<CFHowlett> viktor133   myrmidette openshot is the app, razor is the tool.  See the software center
<faissal> Fyodorovna: reading the instructions from their website thats what i need
<myrmidette> kk
<viktor133> CFHowlett, i'll check it out, thnks
<myrmidette> it seems pretty big, almost 60mb to download
<Fyodorovna> faissal, you might give the info on the channel, sometimes direct instructions from 3rd partities is not needed.
<lpdaskain> snokelok
<demonspork> Flannel: as requested, pastebin of me creating the swapfile: http://pastebin.com/NPa6FG6e
<CFHowlett> viktor133   I'm no expert on fan issues, but you did say older laptop.  I'd suspect hardware + cleaning will go far towards a solution
<faissal> Fyodorovna: ok, so what do you think i need ?
<viktor133> CFHowlett, no doubt i should do that, just haven't done it before and a little uncomfortable cracking open my laptop, but first time for everything
<Fyodorovna> faissal, I have no clue but with looking at the web and not knowing you actual release or anything about java 7 I see links for ppa's and such, you might just ask the channel on installing that java.
<Fyodorovna> !info java7
<ubottu> Package java7 does not exist in oneiric
<CFHowlett> viktor133   see if you can find the OEM maintenance manual, take your time and respect your boundaries.  In fact, considering the age, a simple fan replacement might be an even better idea.  ID the part and search on amazon ...
<faissal> Fyodorovna: ok thanks, ... i got the answer to my question anyway, the package name is sun-java-jre by the way !
<wylde> demonspork:  just out of curiosity could you do a quick sudo fdisk -l  and let us know if you see any Linux swap partitions
<Fyodorovna> faissal, cool. :)
<faissal> Fyodorovna: thx for being so helpful !
<Seryth> Setting up noip2, what do I put here: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/l8xfxkdm/Terminalserythubuntujacob_001.png ? Yes or No? What does it mean?
<Fyodorovna> faissal, not sure I was bu tno problem :)
<faissal> Fyodorovna: ;)
<demonspork> wylde: there is no swap partitions or files currently in existence, only the one I am tryig to create
<wylde> demonspork:  ok, just checking :)
<ghostdog> halo
<bin> I'm trying to download a rtl 8111/8168 driver from the realtek page and it won't even download. Are the links not working or something?
<viktor133> CFHowlett, i'd want to speed up the fan untill i have time for cleaning, but can't find the app or tool you specified
<CFHowlett> viktor133   as I did not recommend one yet ...
<viktor133> CFHowlett <CFHowlett> viktor133   myrmidette openshot is the app, razor is the tool.  See the software center
<CFHowlett> viktor133   did I really do that?  Damn fat fingers!  Sorry for the confusion viktor.  openshot has ZERO to do with fan.  This however ...https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<wylde> viktor133: ---> man pwmconfig
<wylde> or what CFHowlett said :)
<viktor133> CHHowlett, np thnks, wylde, thnks
<n0sq> nice - linksys wmp600n worked right out of the box - - but i can only get a 52 Mb connection even though the router is only 20 feet away
<bin> Hello all I just installed the rtl 8168 ethernet driver and it showd up in ubuntu's Hardware drivers GUI.  But not I have no eth0 interface! Please help.
<dougl> I cannot vncviewer into my ubuntu box from my ubuntu notebook after enabling remote desktop - where should I start?
<commadorre> hi
<dougl> hi
<wdsnead> I am a sorta newbie to ubuntu and had connections to the other PCs on my home network. Now when I choose Places/Network I receive the following error message Could not display "network:///" Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations. What have I messed up?
<commadorre> what s your name
<wdsnead> David Snead
<dougl> :)
<commadorre> nice too meet you
<wdsnead> back atcha!!!
<escott> wdsnead, network:// isn't a protocol. are you trying to use samba in which case use smb://
<CFHowlett> myrmidette   openshot do what you needed?
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, are you running Nautilus as root?
<wdsnead> I really didn't know I was running Nautilus so you see how much of a newbie I really am...
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, ah ok, then you weren't running it as root, which is good
<donal> I am logged in as root, but when I run  "sudo service tomcat7 start" it think it tries to start tomcat under another user, how can I check this?
<donal> or is this even possible?
<wdsnead> good...
<dougl> how can I tell what version ubuntu is installed?
<tr33m4n> donal, if you are logged in as root already you won't need to use sudo
<donal> I know
<Church> dougl: try cat /etc/*elease*
<lolomg> hola alguien me puede ayudar? query plz
<jpds> !es | lolomg
<ubottu> lolomg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wdsnead> i guess the proper protocol is to say "tr33m4n, good..."
<mrFrog> I'm running a web server and I've got a question about security. If I have a folder at /var/www/examplea.com and a folder at /var/www/exampleb.com, how do i make sure that php files in exampleb.com can't access files in examplea.com via "include ../" or such?
<donal> is there any possibility that when logged in as root, it tries to start tomcat under another account ?
<lolomg> gracias :)
<dougl> Church, thanks - like a charm :)
<donal> dougl I think uname -a would also work
<myrmidette> CFHowlett, I don't really get how to use it
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, is this a fresh install? and what version?
<Church> uname -a shows only running kernel. useful only to tell version (if you need updates) and to tell if it's x86 or 64bit. not for telling distribution version
<pfifo> mrFrog, enable safemode
<donal> tr33m4n: is there any way to check what user account a service is running under?
<CFHowlett> myrmidette   see https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=edit+video+with+openshot&oq=edit+video+with+openshot&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=1486l6489l0l6624l34l32l6l4l6l0l118l1580l18.4l22l0
<Church> donal: ps -ef|grep procname
<Church> check under which user it runs
<SDX>   uname -r wouldn't be more concise?
<wdsnead> tr33m4n, I am running ubuntu 10.04 and have had it installed for about 3 months now... worked great until about a week ago...
<tr33m4n> donal, you can use top or htop to view processes under users
<mrFrog> pfifo: looks like safe mode is deprecated in recent php versions - anything at a different level?
<Fyodorovna> wdsnead, bummer, specifics?
<Peytonien> Whenever I start Ubuntu the screen goes black, I kniw its running because I can hear a noise when I change my volume, can anyone help?
<L3top_> Church: ls /lib/modules
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Peytonien
<ubottu> Peytonien: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Peytonien> Thank you
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, can you think of any software you've installed recently, or any system changes you might of made?
<L3top_> Church: ls /lib/modules --sort time|head -1    will show most recent
<donal> a ha!
<donal> right, when I start tomcat it runs under the tomcat7 user
<pfifo> mrFrog, Nothing I know of at the OS level, I believe there are some PHP settings that can alter behavior like that.
<bin> Hello all I just installed the rtl 8168 ethernet driver and it showd up in ubuntu's Hardware drivers GUI.  But now I have no eth0 interface! Please help.
<donal> but that user doesn't have permission to run apps on port 80
<Fyodorovna> bin, did you reboot?
<donal> how can I give him permission?
<bin> Fyodorovna: yes about 2 times
<theadmin> donal: Uhm, well, only root can start stuff on ports below 1024
<wdsnead> fyodorovna, about a week ago I added a HP Photosmart 6515 printer and connected it wirelessly. Had trouble getting to the printer and then it suddenly connected and after that no connection to the PCs. I am connecting to the network wireless from my laptop.
<pfifo> donal, ports 1-1024 are reserved for root
<vuxor> guys, what commander do you use?
<Fyodorovna> wdsnead, not sure about thatb myself.
<tr33m4n> donal, maybe you need to add the user to the 'network' group, if it exists
<Church> L3top: .. but not what you might be running, as you can select at boot different. and also you can run one distrib's kernel in another. so imho to tell distribution name/version cat /etc/*elease* should work best
<SDX> bin: I've never had any luck with that either.  Have you tried uninstalling the driver?
<pfifo> donal, so to answer your question, to allow that user to run something on port 80, simply give him root access
<tr33m4n> donal, is there not a tomcat tutorial somewhere?
<theadmin> vuxor: "commander"?
<L3top_> Good thinking Church.
<AndroUser> Hellooo
<donal> I had a look at the ubuntu server guide, but it doesn't mention this
<wdsnead> tr33m4n, did you see my response to Fyodorovna regarding what has changed???
<L3top_> bin: cat /etc/network/interfaces does not show an eth0? just auto lo?
<vuxor> theadmin, well file manager, but with two panes
<KI7MT> donal, that's not a good idea, you should check you tomcat config to see how it sets which port to listen on, use4 root to start/stops the app, and tomcat7 to run.
<vuxor> is there anything like that?
<theadmin> vuxor: Try mc (clone of Norton Commander pretty much), xfe and mucommander
<carpediembaby> hi. i need some help with mounting a windows pm0artition. i've been trying for hours now to no avail. in my fstab i have: /dev/sda7  /media/DATA2  vfat  rw,uid=ghufran,gid=ghufran  0  0
<bin> L3top_: I'm restarting again. Ill check when it boots up. But when I did ifconfig -a no eth0 to be found.
<carpediembaby> but it keeps giving me readonly error
<vuxor> thanks
<theunrealreality> test
<luciano> olá, tem algum especialista em jsf
<luciano> por ai:
<luciano> Hi I need some help to configure jsf application...
<LjL> !br | luciano
<ubottu> luciano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pfifo> carpediembaby, can you maount it manually?
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, yes I did. Perhaps the default interface has changed in your Network settings... However printer issues keep me awake at night :P
<bin> L3top_: Yeah no eth0 in there
<L3top_> bin: if so...  echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces; echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<carpediembaby> pfifo: it mounts okay. but its still read-only
<pfifo> carpediembaby, is the write protect switch on? look on the card and double check
<wdsnead> Printers are easier in Ubuntu than they used to be back in the day when I used Unix....
<L3top_> that is one line bin.
<carpediembaby> pfifo: its a partition on a single drive on my laptop
<pfifo> carpediembaby, can you give me the command your using to mount, and then pastebin the output of `mount`
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, yes but printers back then were designed to work
<carpediembaby> pfifo: i have this line in my /etc/fstab. i umount the partition, then use mount -a
<pfifo> carpediembaby, ok, still need the pastebin
<wdsnead> :)
<L3top_> bin... I do everything wrong and begin as root... so add a sudo for each of those like so:
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, and JUST printed, rather than scan, fax, make coffeee
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, connect via wifi :p
<carpediembaby> pfifo: you want the output of sudo mount -a?
<L3top_> bin: sudo echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces; sudo echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bin> L3top_: I did that and it said bind socket to interface: no such device    Failed to bring up eth0
<pfifo> carpediembaby, no `mount` all by itself
<wdsnead> any ideas how to fix the issue and keep the printer connection???? can't see nor ping any PCs but can ping the printer...
<L3top_> can you pastebin the output of cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<konam> i'm have an issue with ubuntu's s-video and vga output on my laptop.
<pfifo> tr33m4n, can I brew a perfect pot of coffe, scan it, save it and then print out a copy on demand?
<konam> when i fn+f4 (which activates the output through those ports) it recognizes the screen or projector just fine but if i touch the keyboard the projector loses the image (through the vga port) and if it's through the svideo to my TV the image gets messed up, it loses focus :S
<Shojo> how do i get my screen not to turn off while a video is playing ?:P
<Shojo> cuz i wana watch from bed :P
<L3top_> bin can you pastebin the output of cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<carpediembaby> pfifo: http://pastie.org/3513648 i also have umask in the fstab but removing/adding that didn't change anythng
<SDX> konam: I read something about needing special XOrg config files for output that works with anything aside from a single monitor.
<L3top_> !pastebinit bin
<konam> SDX interesting, tell me more
<tr33m4n> pfifo, not sure, ask cups :p
<L3top_> oops
<L3top_> lol
<bin> L3top_: http://pastebin.com/46LBVWfQ
<wdsnead> removing nautilus now to see if it helps resolve the issue....
<lpdaskain> zordalord
<pfifo> carpediembaby, can root modify files on /media/DATA2? sudo touch /media/DATA2/test
<Shojo> pfifo:  uhm.... that would be teleportation,... mright
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, I don't think that'll help
<SDX> konam: I don't know much more.  I caught a glimpse of a box of text with that as its title as I was looking at the wiki for AMD's Linux graphics drivers.
<L3top_> looking... everything running very slow over here... doing more on this processor than anyone should
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, might confuse Ubuntu a lot more
<carpediembaby> pfifo: no.
<SDX> konam: Shall I look for it or do you have something other than an ATI/AMD card?
<viktor133> wylde, if pwmconfig says There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed, what do i do then?
<pfifo> carpediembaby, unmount the disk and then mount it like so `mount /dev/sda7 /mnt` then see if root can write
<wylde> viktor133: hmmm, let me check something.
<wdsnead> well it is gone so you recommend i reinstall... ok, will do now...
<L3top_> bin... that is an interfaces file... is that the output of your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file?
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, does any of this help you at all? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<carpediembaby> pfifo: yes, then i can create a file :S
<konam> SDX that's part of what is weird, i have a generic intel GMA. i have always had this issue through the svideo port but i didn't give it much thought since i just wanted to watch something on tv, not to type or anything. but i discovered today tha i also have it through the vga port while showing a ppt in class :D
<ibm_enigma> hello . got a problem when i use a nano editor ctrl + any button dos't work so this prolblem is comes just today and no idea where to find the answer. have any idea for that?
<LukeNukem> Hello
<LukeNukem> my ip is renewing
<wylde> viktor133:  you have lm-sensors installed? I'm looking up dependancies
<LukeNukem> how can i stop this
<fAz4> guys, i just deleted a file 10 minutes ago wrongly, can i return it
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, surely that's to do with dhcp on your router?
<pfifo> carpediembaby, edit the fstab like so "/dev/sda7  /media/DATA2  vfat  defaults 0 0" then chown -R 1000:1000 /media/DATA2
<viktor133> wylde, nope, shall install now
<ibm_enigma> faz4  check in rubbish bin ;)
<pfifo> carpediembaby, edit the fstab like so "/dev/sda7  /media/DATA2  vfat  defaults 0 0" then `chown -R 1000:1000 /media/DATA2`
<bin> L3top_: Oh sorry. Here:  pastebin.com/8NrxM9Tu
<LukeNukem> tr33m4n, any idea on how to disable it or something
<wdsnead> well, after reinstalling nautilus the error message has been eliminated and Places/Network now opens but the other PCs are not appearing in the workgroup.
<LukeNukem> i use DLINK
<fAz4> ibm_enigma: i ****ed that dude :(
<wylde> viktor133: alrighty
<carpediembaby> pfifo: trying..
<SDX> konam: I found this: http://maketecheasier.com/output-display-to-projector-in-ubuntu/2007/11/22
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, you can define a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<SDX> konam: It doesn't say it's a problem specific to ATI/AMD cards.
<viktor133> wylde, same msg when i run pwmconfig, no pwm-capable sensor
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, for the router I'd recommend leaving it on, however there should be an option to reserve ips based on your computers mac address
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, leaving dhcp on that is
<LukeNukem> tr33m4n, its not that, on my router i have certain rules to 192.168.1.2 (apache and so on) if the shit keeps changing ip adress
<LukeNukem> the rules are ignored
<LukeNukem> i need to change ip adress to the correct one after checking in ifconfig every damn time
<fAz4> i want my dear dot file back !! any recovery tool :(
<wylde> viktor133: on thing I can think of is to check the specs of your motherboard. Mind you most reasobaly up-to-date mobo's have sensors.
<SDX> LukeNukem: Maybe you're changing your neighbor's router.
<carpediembaby> pfifo: it doesn't allow me to change permissions like that .. "Operation not permitted
<Shojo> loool
<SDX> LukeNukem: Sorry.
<LukeNukem> ugly troll
<LukeNukem> ,,|,,
<SDX> LukeNukem: It was too good to pass up.
<L3top_> bin that all looks right
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, so you have http:80 etc pointing at a specific IP, but you want your server to have that IP everytime you boot up right?
<L3top_> bin can you reboot one more time please
<wylde> viktor133: hmmm sec.. you might need to load lm-sensors first no just installed. It's been a while since I set that up
<LukeNukem> tr33m4n, yes
<bin> L3top_: kk
<pfifo> carpediembaby, check to ensure that the folder is now owned by uid/gid 1000 `ls -l /media`
<carpediembaby> pfifo: yes it is
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, have a look here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<wylde> viktor133:  do you get any output from doing "sensors" in terminal?
<pfifo> carpediembaby, remount and test if the user can write
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, you will need to add some extra settings to /etc/network/interfaces which will reserve the ip for that computer
<viktor133> wylde, he still says "command not found" when i try to run lm-sensors. output from sensors is the following
<viktor133> viktor@viktor-portable:~$ sensors
<viktor133> acpitz-virtual-0
<viktor133> Adapter: Virtual device
<viktor133> temp1:       +80.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<tr33m4n> LukeNukem, you shouldn't have to bother with the DNS part
<viktor133> wylde, afk for 2 min
<pfifo> LukeNukem, static ip addresses are the answer to everything
<wylde> viktor133:  ok
<konam> SDX ok, THANK YOU
<carpediembaby> pfifo: no. same result.
<viktor133> wylde, k, back
<thomedy> i just installed lampp and i cant find the directory to ln -s it
<bin> L3top_: Yup still nothing. No eth0 interface in sight. This all happened when I followed the following guide to install the rtl8186 drivers:  www.pastebin.com/SacvTLkX
<pfifo> carpediembaby, then I am stumped, vfat has always worked well for me,
<tr33m4n> thomedy, in what context are you trying to ln -s?
<wylde> viktor133:  I found this, like I said it's been a while since I set the fans and temp monitoring up. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<pfifo> carpediembaby, maybe try mounting somewhere in the users /home instead of /media
<carpediembaby> pfifo: okay! thanks anyway.. yes, it normally works but its not working now.. i don't know why.. i'll try mounting to /mnt..
<xgamer4>  ##crawl
<carpediembaby> pfifo: it always worked in /media
<viktor133> wylde, gonna dig through this, thnks
<kalib_> Hi people, I'm trying to install 11.10 on Amazon AMZ A601 but it´s not working. I'm using the live cd boot it freezes on boot and keep on a black screen. Just that. Any guess?
<CFHowlett> !nomodset|kalib
<e-head> Hi
<thomedy> excuse me does anyone know which directory im supposed to ln -s for my new localhost www in lampp
<CFHowlett> !nomodeset|kalib
<ubottu> kalib: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CFHowlett> e-head   greetings
<kalib_> CFHowlett: thanks
<kalib_> I'll check it..
<e-head> Man, my system is a mess.  ;)
<carpediembaby> pfifo: how do i unmount from /mnt ?
<CFHowlett> e-head   details...
<e-head> I've tried every desktop known to man on it. I suppose there is nothing wrong with this.
<pfifo> carpediembaby, `sudo umount /mnt`
<pfifo> thomedy, you dont need any ln -s
<e-head> Oh, it's working fine. I'm just trying to figure out if I should download the latest ubuntu and do a fresh install, or should i do an upgrade.
<L3top_> sorry bin... very laggy on my end. To be clear... you have something plugged into it yes?
<e-head> any thoughts?
<CFHowlett> e-head   d - e- t- a- i - l - s
<tr33m4n> e-head, fresh install definitely
<pfifo> when is voice chat going to be enabled on freenode IRC?
<KI7MT> thomedy, not a direct answer, but allot of good server info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<e-head> tr33m4n: you think so?
<thomedy> i put it in /opt/
<thomedy> and i dont want to have to go through all of that every day
<bin> L3top_: The adapter is plugged in and yes there is an ethernet cable in it.
<e-head> are there advantages/disadvantages to a fresh install?
<jpds> e-head: Yes, in both cases.
<e-head> that's what I figured.
<L3top_> bin: rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   and reboot. It will be recreated, but if you are paranoid, you can back it up in another directory.
<minixvbox> e-head: more could go wrong with an upgrade
<e-head> I suppose it keeps all your customizations in place.
<tr33m4n> e-head, yeah I wouldn't want to upgrade if the system has a lot of cruft... would rather just reinstall than upgrade and then end up fighting problems afterwards
<e-head> And that could be good or bad.
<tr33m4n> e-head, as in fighting problems if I chose to upgrade
<e-head> yeah, I noticed a warning about potential problems.
<bin> L3top_: Ok trying that now.
<e-head> Is anyone here running the latest version? 12.04
<tr33m4n> thomedy, did you install the packages from Ubuntu repos?
<Fyodorovna> e-head, a fresh install is much faster, and if you have a system of saving the previous cruft it is really efficient.
<pfifo> the usual upgrade method is to perform the upgrad, see what goes wrong, file a bug report, and then reinstall
<tr33m4n> e-head, yeah I am
<thomedy> no i just went to xampp.com
<thomedy> or whatever
<e-head> Which display manager does it use, out of curiosity?
<KI7MT> if he used tasksel would have to do any ln -s would ahve already been done.
<e-head> I heard they were switching.
<thomedy> i dont think lampp comes from the ubuntu software center
<KI7MT> .. would not ..
<minixvbox> e-head: 12.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<e-head> ahh, no problem
<pfifo> thomedy, you should remove what you installed and install the official lamp stack from ubuntu, otherwise we cant help you
<wylde> thomedy: ummm actually it does.
<KI7MT> thomedy, all you ahve to do is open a ternimal, sudo tasksel then select LAMP .. and its done.
<minixvbox> !lamp | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thomedy> thank you
<bin> L3top_: Ok I did it and now there seems to be now eth0 rule in that file now: pastebin.com/FVRF0Cnn
<bin> L3top_: NO* rules
<thomedy> thank you that was easy
<thomedy> im going to remove the opt version
<thomedy> thats awesome
<tr33m4n> thomedy, yep
<L3top_> You are correct....
<L3top_> bin: lspci | grep thernet
<L3top_> bin can you find the link to the guide you used?
<L3top_> and tell me your install info
<pfifo> thomedy, actually youll soon find out its not that awesome -_-
<tr33m4n> pfifo, in what way?
<pfifo> tr33m4n, debian apache/php packages are poor quality
<tr33m4n> pfifo, never really had a problem with them, how come?
<bin> L3top_: Here is the output from lspci and a link to the guide I used: pastebin.com/SbhckLB0
<dougl> I have followed a couple of different Howto trying to config vnc server on Ubuntu 10.10 machine but still have not been able to connect form my ubuntu 11:10 notebook - any suggestions?
<pfifo> tr33m4n, first off, what if I want PHP version XYZ? ohh, too bad. second, what if I need that so and so extension? ohh too bad. Ive also run into config problems that needed to be manually corrected too, and dont even get me started on PHP's mail under ubuntu
<tr33m4n> dougl, have you tried simply forwarding X over ssh? not as efficient but should work
<baconbacon123> where r u trying to connect from dougl
<dougl> baconbacon123, from within my local network (both machines are on one desk)
<baconbacon123> dougl hmmmmm
<tr33m4n> pfifo, that just sounds like many bad cases of bad luck to me. PHP is whatever version it is in the package manager in many distros, build from source if its an issue. I've never found an extension I wasn't able to install in Ubuntu, whether from source, via pecl or from the repos. What config problems? Have you tried simply installing exim4? it's a simple solution to mail
<dougl> tr33m4n, will google it and see - have not tried that.
<Cristian> Hi guys, I'm trying to install 11.10 but it's too slow. My system is an Intel 3.4 Ghz, Hyper Threading, 2 GB DDR2.
<Cristian> Should I play with the noapic nolpic, etc options?
<oops> If you share me how to play cat I remain grateful to you.
<thomedy> is it supposed to take this long
<aaGp> Cristian: what do you mean that is slow??.
<pfifo> tr33m4n, I dont need support, im just saying, the official lamp isnt what it could be.
<escott> Cristian, in what way is it slow
<pfifo> thomedy, installing mysql takes a bit of time, I recommend simple installing apache and php by itself, and using sqlite
<Cristian> Well, it takes ~10 minutes until I see the desktop.
<thomedy> it seems to be stuck at 89% , and just so i understand that is normal?
<Cristian> (No Applications/System) menu though.
<tr33m4n> pfifo, depends on what technologies you plan on using it for
<Cristian> Only the menu bar, systray.
<L3top_> bin I dunno what that package you are wgetting is... follow this instead ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10283670
<Cristian> Tried direct install, still the same thing.
<escott> Cristian, ctrl-alt-f1 and login and see what is running in top
<aaGp> 11.10 have Unity this mean the old menu dissapear
<baconbacon123> unity uggg
<aaGp> maybe the cd is scratch?
<pfifo> tr33m4n, what do you mean? I use lamp as a developer, I need uber control over everything.
<baconbacon123> usb disk is more reliable
<baconbacon123> dont u wish we got beens for this
<L3top_> bin... before you do that... please tell me what your setup is... what version ubuntu are you running/
<thomedy> is it possible that since i ran sudo tasksel bufore i removed /opt/lampp it is stalled out and wont continue
<bin> L3top_: Yeah i was going to do that first but try going to the realtek website and downloading one of those files. They don't exist. You cant even install the official driver if you want to lol
<Cristian> 10x escott, will try again.
<bin> L3top_: Ubuntu 10.04
<Cristian> Should I get the 12.04 beta?
<Cristian> Did any of you try it?
<L3top_> 32bit 64bit
<L3top_> ok
<bin> L3top_: 64
<L3top_> one second.
<CFHowlett> Cristian   beta - unstable.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<thomedy> how do i get it to stop and try again
<baconbacon123> is it possible to uprge from 11.10
<tr33m4n> pfifo, well having been developing for Drupal since it first forked I've encountered issues with the development of PHP vs the development speed of Drupal, subsequently writing guides on how to downgrade PHP in Ubuntu for running Drupal... these have obviously been resolved, but that's an example anyway
<Cristian> Thank you. See you later, hopefully from Ubuntu.
<thomedy> wait tr33m4n you develop for drupal
<L3top_> bin the drivers are there, at the link, work fine
<tr33m4n> thomedy, not for drupal drupal, just patches here and there for modules
<pfifo> tr33m4n, you may be more familir with current limitations of lamp, I havent used it since it failed to make my life easy one day back in 8.04
<thomedy> ?thats funny me too
<L3top_> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168%3Cbr%3ERTL8111C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D%28L%29%3Cbr%3ERTL8168C/RTL8111DP
<thomedy> not patches yet.. but i alwasy right my own... only im teaching myself php
<thomedy> i took c++ in college and java you know the regs
<thomedy> and i just like web more i think
<thomedy> that being said im kinda a noob  i just went straight into theme and mod development
<thomedy> im decent though
<baconbacon123> i cant learn c++ to hardddddd
<tr33m4n> thomedy, good for you man, personally java and php is where it's at
<baconbacon123> no not this discussion again
<sparky> Hi I'm having trouble getting virtualbox to create the virtual hard disk. It keeps freezing up on me for some reason. Any idea why?
<bin> L3top_: When I click it it says javascript:void(0); and the bottom link url and jsut brings up a blank screen.
<thomedy> i actually like the power of c++ and learning a not so strict language is weird to me like the fact that a variable doesnt need to have a type in its declaration just $ and your good
<thomedy> anyway
<tr33m4n> thomedy :p yeah, it is a different beast
<thomedy> okay i really need to kill tasksel and run it again i think that it stalled out because i had a mysql server on it when it started that phase how do i burn this
<haylo> is there a way to use the gnome weather applet thing in my ubuuntu openbox netinstall? it is a pretty awesome app
<L3top_> one second bin
<tr33m4n> sparky, what type of virtual disk are you creating?
<L3top_> ftp://WebUser:n8W9ErCy@207.232.93.28/cn/nic/r8168-8.028.00.tar.bz2
<L3top_> bin^^
<tr33m4n> thomedy, any progress?
<sparky> a fixed sized disk
<JohnNapster> hello
<baconbacon123> herroe
<JohnNapster> how are the .po files generated in ubuntu source ??
<thomedy> on what im sorry tr334n
<thomedy> on the mods or getting lamp up
<tr33m4n> thomedy lamp up
<thomedy> well i have tasksel stalled out
<thomedy> `at 89 %
<thomedy> no good
<JohnNapster> how are the .po files generated in ubuntu source ?? hello??!!
<JohnNapster> from the .pot file  ??
<tr33m4n> thomedy, suggest quitting tasksel, running apt-get -f install, and run taskel again
<pfifo> JohnNapster, that is a feature of autoconf, has nothing todo with ubuntu sources
<JohnNapster> autoconf hey?
<baconbacon123> is there any other ubuntu-offtopic ish channels ubuntu-offtopic is kinda dead right now
<JohnNapster> and how wxactl is that done?
<JohnNapster> and how exactly is that done?
<pfifo> baconbacon123, club-ubuntu
<thomedy> thank you so much
<baconbacon123> pfifo thanks
<wdsnead> tr33m4n, thank you for all of your help! I always get in trouble when I make assumptions. It turns out that the main PC I  was trying to connect to was shut down and when it was rebooted I logged in as administrator. Something had happened to the Windows XP PC and all other users were lost and the workgroup was the default workgroup. Resolving that problem now. Again, thank you for your help!!!!
<bin> L3top_: Thankyou sir. Ok i'm going to follow the guide now.
<JohnNapster> pfifo: well?
<Krenair> I installed openjdk-6-source from the ubuntu repos. Where can I find the code files now?
<L3top_> ping me and let me know how you make out
<pfifo> JohnNapster, youll have to read the autoconf manual, I have no idea.
<tr33m4n> wdsnead, not a problem, anytime :)
<pfifo> JohnNapster, you coulf try #autotools as well
<sparky> tr33m4n: I'm trying to create a fixed size disk
<thomedy> im sorry how do i kill tasksel i closed the term i dont know the pid
<zykotick9> Krenair: does "dpkg -L openjdk-6-source" show you?
<tr33m4n> thomedy, try running 'top' (if it's install) then try killing the relevant process with 'killall'... or install htop, which is pretty ncurses task manager
<zykotick9> thomedy: is tasksel still running?  "ps aux | grep tasksel"
<zykotick9> thomedy: "killall tasksel" if it is.
<Krenair> zykotick9, yep, thanks
<tr33m4n> sparky, as in a VDI, VMDK, VHD or a parallels hard disk?
<Gorkyman> is there a way to enable root user ?
<baconbacon123> sudo passwd root
<zykotick9> !noroot | Gorkyman
<ubottu> Gorkyman: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zykotick9> baconbacon123: see above
<baconbacon123> ohhh ic sorrry
<sparky> tr33m4n: as a VDI but also tried VHD and it froze as well
<thomedy> i got a hit on ps aux
<thomedy> i think that means its running
<zykotick9> thomedy: it wasn't the grep was it?  you'd probably have a number of lines if it was running
<minixvbox> thomedy: unless that hit was just your grep
<Gorkyman> the problem is, I get permission denied on all the things and need to type sudo before.. is there a way to skip this ?
<thomedy> i did get a number i jus tdont know which one is my process id
<tr33m4n> sparky, tried a dynamically allocated one instead, it will still display to the guest OS the correct disk size, only virtualbox will manage how the disk grows
<minixvbox> Gorkyman: what are you trying to do?
<zykotick9> thomedy: using killall you use the name instead of the PID
<bin> L3top_: Hmm ok Well now I do have a eth0 after restart with an ip address. Allthough I do not see a connection at the top right GUI bar.  I can bring the eth int down and up but I cannot ping google or use the web Allthough I can ping the router. Sec doing some dns settings to see if that will fix the problem.
<Gorkyman> minixvbox: just trying to set set my user to full permissions
<sparky> alright ill try it out. Thanks
<minixvbox> Gorkyman: for what exactly?
<bin> L3top_:  after following the guide and restarting* I should say
<thomedy> i didnt know i could do that thank you let me man killall
<Gorkyman> minixvbox: like $echo "something" > somefile.txt
<zykotick9> thomedy: killall "should" have TAB completion as well ;)
<Gorkyman> no permissions...
<minixvbox> Gorkyman: use tee instead
<floown> hi
<pfifo> Gorkyman, you can get a root shell with `sudo -i`
<L3top_> bin: does cat /etc/network/interfaces look the same?
<floown> I have lost my Gimp installation, I have apply theses instructions https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<L3top_> iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<thomedy> its saying dpkg is unavailable but i killalled my tasksel
<glebihan> Gorkyman, echo "something" | sudo tee -a filename
<Gorkyman> pfifo: is there a way to start temirnal with root by default ?
<thomedy> im just going to kill all dpkg
<zykotick9> thomedy: is it saying something about a lock?
<pfifo> floown, PPA's are unsupported
<thomedy> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bin> L3top_:  YESS! It worked. I set /etc/resolv.conf to my internal dns server and I get interwebs! L3top_ I want to give you a big wet kiss. thanks for your time. And yeah /etc/network/interfaces looks the same
<zykotick9> !aptlock | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zykotick9> thomedy: are you using sudo!
<pfifo> Gorkyman, you could add a launcher somewhere to run `gksudo gnome-terminal`
<L3top_> great have fun
<thomedy> yeah im using sudo
<glebihan> thomedy, this is happening precisely because you killed tasksel, that's something you should never do
<thomedy> okay all sorts of errors here
<zykotick9> pfifo: <sidenote> i wonder what is better?  gksuing gnome-terminal or running "gnome-terminal -e sudo -i"?  humm...
<pfifo> what does fuser -vki do?
<thomedy> i thought someone said to im sorry
<glebihan> thomedy, follow the instructions given by ubotty
<thomedy> okay...
<thomedy> send me uboty ill do it
<pfifo> zykotick9, I like to have additionally created tabs be root as well
<thomedy> i can fix this right
<glebihan> thomedy, just read a few lines up the message from ubottu
<thomedy> oh no i did that
<thomedy> and thats where my new errors are
<thomedy> its saying dpkg dependency errors
<pfifo> zykotick9, wound sudo complain about your command not having an interactive shell?
<thomedy> error processing mysql server 51
<thomedy> leaving unconfigured
<thomedy> stuff like that
<zykotick9> pfifo: no "gnome-terminal -e ..." means execute following in gnome-terminal
<thomedy> and that var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<tr33m4n> thomedy, suggest reboot, then fixing with dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thomedy> okay.
<thomedy> i hope that works
<pfifo> zykotick9, I know, but it the shell actually available to sudo at that time? also, what about password?
<thomedy> ijus twant to go live on my new site
<thomedy> ill try that thank you
<thomedy> brb probably
<tr33m4n> thomedy, good luck!
<zykotick9> pfifo: it will ask for one in terminal
<pfifo> zykotick9, I cant get your command to work
<zykotick9> pfifo: ? i can't test, no gnome-terminal here
<zykotick9> pfifo: ? i can't test, no gnome-terminal here or sudo for that matter ;)
<pfifo> zykotick9, but lxterminal -e "sudo -i" worked, just needed the quotes
<donal> i'm logged into a server as root but want to change to the user tomcat7, I tried running "su tomcat7" but when I create a file I still see that the owner is root
<soreau> donal: try login
<dwon> donal: su - tomcat7
<dwon> donal: su -s/bin/bash - tomcat7
<donal> thanks dwon
<zykotick9> donal: the - "fakes" a login
<donal> thanks
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<dwon> donal: just for curiosity, what's the output of "getent passwd tomcat7" on your machine?
<Alwimo> Hello. I reported a bug on launchpad yesterday, and today the bug report has disappeared (no longer in my reported bugs). Can they be deleted?
<Tetracomm> How do I list parallel ports in Ubuntu?
<donal> dwon: it's this  tomcat7:x:104:106::/usr/share/tomcat7:/bin/false
<donal> one other thing, when I do "ls -l" I see something like -rw-r--r-- 1 tomcat7 tomcat7    0 Mar  3 16:18 ff
<dwon> soreau, zykotick9, donal: Yeah, the /bin/false at the end means that the user is configured with /bin/false as its shell, so when you do a regular su or login, it just exits immediately instead of running bash.  Using su -s/bin/bash overrides that.
<donal> one of the tomcat7 fields is showing the file owner, but what's the other tomcat7 ?
<dwon> donal: group owner
<donal> sweet thanks, my unix foo is very rusty
<soreau> dwon: oh cool
<zykotick9> donal: where you required to use the -s/bin/bash?  for a non /bin/false user, just using the - worked - but i can see why /bin/false would mess with things.  nice job dwon :)
<donal> yes it only worked with -s/bin/bash
<Alwimo> Is it possible for somebody to delete a launchpad bug report the day it was created?
<zykotick9> Alwimo: they get marked invalid, but i don't think they're deleted usually
<soreau> Alwimo: Are you sure it was ever submitted?
<zykotick9> Alwimo: do you have the bug number?
<Alwimo> soreau: Yes, I am certain. I visited the page of the report several times, to see if it was replied to.
<soreau> Alwimo: What is the bug number?
<Alwimo> zykotick9: I thought that was the case.
<otaviobarreto> HI
<PoolShark_> hi
<Alwimo> I think it ended with an 8, and so I'm guessing 94541418 as it was soon after 945414 from someone else
<JulinBM> join ubuntu_pt
<jolo12345>  hey how do i make a bootable floopy to usb disk
<KM0201> jolo12345: say what>?
<JulinBM> where i can speak pt?
<KM0201> !PT
<Myrtti> !pt | JulinBM
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> JulinBM: please see above
<elijah> I have an app that didn't come from a repo (smartgit), it says to just run it from where I extracted it was. What is the best practice for apps like these? Should I place in bin or sbin?
<zykotick9> elijah: /opt is intended for out-of-repo stuff
<jolo12345> JulinBM: i need to make a bootable floppy disk so i can boot my usb stick
<KM0201> pre unity, i just shortcut it on the desktop or my menu, to start it
<KM0201> jolo12345: never heard of that, sorry.
<genii-around> elijah: Another conventional place used is /usr/local/  where you would have bin,sbin, whatever other hierarchy
<zykotick9> genii-around: i'd personally consider anything under /usr to be system sacred territory (but perhaps that's to conservative)
<elijah> zykotick9: Thanks!
<elijah> genii-around: Thanks for that tip too!
<Contra> hey
<Alwimo> Okay, I see I got an email marking my bug report as a duplicate of another. Strange that it made it disappear from my list of bugs, though.
<soreau> Alwimo: What is the bug number?
<Alwimo> 945438
<zykotick9> Alwimo: you can subscribe to the other bug if you want to follow it
<Alwimo> Yes, I've now subscribed to it.
<Alwimo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/945438 that was my one,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936996 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #945438 Launcher shows app is in another workspace, but it isn't" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Alwimo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/936996 that is what it duplicated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936996 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher shows app is in another workspace, but it isn't" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soreau> Alwimo: The bug is still here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/945438
<soreau> bug #945438
<zykotick9> bug 945438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936996 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #945438 Launcher shows app is in another workspace, but it isn't" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936996
<Alwimo> Yes, it's just not showing up on my page of bugs, or where I reported it, so I thought it disappeared.
<baconbacon123> i installed lubuntu-desktop then kubuntu-desktop but still have lubuntu boot up screen
<soreau> Alwimo: Clearly, you did it wrong ;)
<CFHowlett> !plymouth|baconbacon123
<ubottu> baconbacon123: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Alwimo> Thanks for the help. :)
<HSarena> Hi! how to change read-only partition to read/write?????
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: thanks - i wondered how ubuntu dealt with the plymouth theme changes, hadn't seen the factoid.  update-alternatives isn't used in ubuntu very much anymore
<ikonia> HSarena: why is it read only ?
<minixvbox> HSarena: and what fs?
<baconbacon123> thanks brah
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   I only know because upgrading ubuntu to Ubuntustudio does NOT change the ubuntu theme.  Had to manually configure plymouth.  Esoteric knowledge triumphs again ...
<Siegel-> hello. i upgraded to 12.4 yesterday and my wifi doesnt work anymore. the little wifi icon on my keyboard doesnt light up anymore. network connections says wireless is unavailable. what do i do/
<minixvbox> !12.04 | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> Siegel-: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Siegel-> ok thanks
 * CFHowlett wonders why so many folk seem to believe that beta means upgrade NOW.
<Buceph> I just read something from last may about a Netflix Chrome plugin. Has there been any update on that?
<minixvbox> CFHowlett: google might have something to do with that mindset
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: the only point to running beta is reporting bugs.  if you need to ask for help with something - you shouldn't be running development.
<Zaitzev> derp
<Zaitzev> i've just had an interesting experience with installing ubuntu on a laptop
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   agreed - but then I'm biased in favor of LTS only.  :)
<Zaitzev> with dualbooting and stuff..
<CFHowlett> Zaitzev   do tell
<Zaitzev> well
<Zaitzev> it went completely batshit
<Zaitzev> first try anyway
<Zaitzev> it must've been an issue with the win7 installation or something
<Zaitzev> weird partitioning or whatever
<minixvbox> !enter | Zaitzev
<ubottu> Zaitzev: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> Zaitzev: Please watch your language, and try to give complete details of what happend (in one line).
<HSarena> ikonia: I have 2 ntfs partition on my ubuntu, i don't know how but now there are read -only
<ikonia> HSarena: how did you mount them
<Zaitzev> it basically resulted in windows 7 not being able to be booted anymore.
<HSarena> minixvbox: i have 2 ntfs partition om my ubuntu
<Zaitzev> ubottu: reading very long lines of text on IRC is a pain, just fyi..
<ubottu> Zaitzev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> Zaitzev: How did you try to boot Windows, and what happened when you tried (and by the way, in the future this is the type of detail you should start with).
<gdoteof> i plugged in an old school ipod short and fat guy
<minixvbox> HSarena: do you have entries for them in fstab?
<Zaitzev> oh, right. didn't see that. :P
<gdoteof> it mounts as an ipod, but i can't add files
<gdoteof> it just mounts up.. should i sudo writes?  or is there some built in package to deal with it
<Zaitzev> Jordan_U: The bootmenu (grub?) that appears when you turn on the computer shows Ubuntu and Windows 7 as choices. I chose Windows, but it just borked.
<danniel> hi
<CFHowlett> Zaitzev   did you use the wubi installation?
<otaviobarreto> a
<otaviobarreto> a
<CFHowlett> danniel   greetings
<Zaitzev> In any case, what I had to do was wipe the entire drive, remove all partitions and start from scratch. That sucked since it had a bunch of data that'll take a while getting back.
<danniel> i'm try to play a video file captured on apple computer
<Jordan_U> Zaitzev: When asking for support, "it just borked" is a completely useless description of a problem. What exactly happens when you select the Windows entry?
<danniel> but i can't!
<CFHowlett> danniel   what format is the video?  mpeg, etc?
<Zaitzev> CFHowlett: You mean installing Ubuntu from within Windows?
<northernen> If I want to set an environment variables, independent of the user logging in, in which file should I set this?
<CFHowlett> Zaitzev   right
<HSarena> ikonia: i don't know, with natilus
<Zaitzev> Jordan_U: Oh, I'm not in need of support right now, was just telling about my experience. :)
<danniel> CFHowlett: mov
<minixvbox> Zaitzev: the virtue of backups is a lesson you need not learn the hard way
<danniel> Apple Quicktime Movie
<danniel> i already try VLC
<CFHowlett> danniel   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zaitzev> minixvbox: had nowhere to backup to. either way, the files aren't "lost forever" as they can be redownloaded. it's just gonna take some time (30-40 GB of data)
<danniel> installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<tiox> [Ubuntu 11.10] I want to make a bootable USB system without the need for unetbootin. How do I go about this?
<CFHowlett> danniel   you need the proper codecs to play different types of media.  mov is not supported by default in ubuntu, but can be installed.
<kdkidkdk> how to use pastebin
<Fyodorovna> tiox, you can dd that release.
<minixvbox> Zaitzev: you should always have somewhere to backup your files, otherwise your data isn't important to you
<tiox> I made a multi-distro image with MultiCD and unetbootin messes the boot menu up -- MultiCD does menus in a different way, and I presum uses a different bootloader to handle startup tasks.
<CFHowlett> tiox   use ubuntu startup disk creator
<danniel> CFHowlett: ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<minixvbox> Zaitzev: i keep an external harddrive just for backups
<kdkidkdk> neone have link to pastebin
<tiox> I'll seek it.
<Zaitzev> minixvbox: it was my brothers laptop, and the files lost was his World of Warcraft data and patches, hahaha
<zykotick9> danniel: it's an Apple issue so i'm not interested, BUT be sure you have U-R-E (mentioned above).  If that still doesn't work, get w32codecs (or w64codecs) from mediubuntu and try something mplayer based (vlc won't take advantage of the mediubuntu codecs)
<danniel> CFHowlett: the file info is: ISO Media, Apple Quicktime movie
<tiox> Fyodorovna: I saw something about DD on a page for fedora, but I am not certain if I can directly copy-paste their command line.
<minixvbox> Zaitzev: bet he loves you :)
<Zaitzev> among a few other files, but all in all not a huge loss. Personally I have both cloud and local backup for the most important stuff :)
<Fyodorovna> !dd
<CFHowlett> danniel   as zykotick9 said ...
<kdkidkdk> hi can anyone help with a tiger security report i have put in pastebin
<Zaitzev> minixvbox: He has to, since he doesn't have anyone else to turn to for tech support. Nothing is worse than being on a techie's sh*tlist as we all know.. ;)
<kdkidkdk> it has lots of stuff im not sure about at al
<minixvbox> kdkidkdk: tiger?
<danniel> tnks CFHowlett
<kdkidkdk> i thinki its tiger
<danniel> tnks zykotick9
<danniel> i'll try
<zykotick9> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: as in macos ?
<kdkidkdk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867346/
<Siegel-> zykotick9: i read what you had to say. i didnt know about how the beta versions are for reporting errors. how do i know when a "real" version is out? what is it called then/
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: as in macos ?
<kdkidkdk> thats the report
<minixvbox> kdkidkdk: no idea what you are talking about
<zykotick9> Siegel-: -devel will disappear
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need help with audio routing
<kdkidkdk> can anyone take a look and let me know if anything major should be done and how to do it ta!
<mattwj2002> I am using lubuntu
<Siegel-> zykotick9: where does it say -devel?
<zykotick9> Siegel-: check "lsb_release -a"
<Fyodorovna> tiox, somebody here knows th dd command I have never really used it just ask.
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: please answer the question. Is this Mac OS Tiger
<Zaitzev> does anyone else experience troubles when playing around with Compiz? Last time I "experimented", or rather tested a couple of the available things, I had to format.
<kdkidkdk> know unix tiger tool
<minixvbox> kdkidkdk: might help if you descrive the problem here first
<mattwj2002> I want my bluetooth headset to take all of the audio and my built in sound card to have none of it
<guntbert> !enter | kdkidkdk
<ubottu> kdkidkdk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: what distro are you running this on ?
<kdkidkdk> no problem just ran it and it came up with the report in pastebin
<kdkidkdk> umm latest i think
<kdkidkdk> oneiric ocelot or whatever
<Siegel-> zykotick9: ok but when its "advertised" i guess it wont be called the beta version anymore, right? would you suggest to go back to two versions ago? 10.04 or what it was called? narwhal?
<Siegel-> zykotick9: because that was a "Real" version? everything worked on it. all my plugins.
<mattwj2002> audio routing anyone?
<Siegel-> now they dont
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: can you please show me the output of "uname -a"
<L3top_> mattwj2002: the sound has to first be processed by the card, you just want to redirect the output.
<eblume> Hi. My ubuntu box's only drive is starting to fail - it's clearly on its way to dieing. I am currently booted in to that box with a second drive that is differently sized. How can I copy over from the failing (but not failed) drive to the new drive in such a way that I don't lose data, can boot off of it, and fill all available partitionable space?
<kdkidkdk> ok hold on then do i just type it in the command box
<mattwj2002> exactly
<zykotick9> Siegel-: it's the development version right now, see "/msg ubottu final"
<L3top_> I am not sure how to do that outside of our system... I will look into it. Please be patient.
<kdkidkdk> #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: the full output please.
<mattwj2002> okay thanks
<Siegel-> zykotick9: i see. interesting. so you suggest keeping to the official releases and not upgrading to beta versions?
<mattwj2002> L3top_:
<kdkidkdk> that was it
<R3van> i try to spin down my hdd (sata) via hdparm -S 60 in hdparm.conf.. but it seems that the config will not be loaded during boot time.. using the command in terminal works perfekt.. how to fix this problem?
<mattwj2002> don't bother I got someone else to help me! :)
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: no, it's not
<mattwj2002> I'll pass one what I know
<zykotick9> Siegel-: don't use beta unless you feel like fighting/reporting bugs - that's it's only purpose
<Zaitzev> I'm still trying to find "must have" programs to install in Ubuntu :)
<Siegel-> zykotick9: im not able to fight/report bugs so ill stick to the official ones
<ikonia> Zaitzev: the ones you like are the "must have" programs
<Zaitzev> in that case
<elijah> Does anyone know where I can change the key binding for show desktop (currently ctrl+alt+d)
<kdkidkdk> well thats all it came up with
<php101uk> Guys - having a real problem with setting up a xen domain in ubuntu. http://www.pastie.org/private/r0trxzhoipv8exzg7q Can anyone help
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: type it again, and paste it fully
<php101uk> ?
<elijah> I am in keyboard shortcuts and compiz and am having trouble finding it
<CFHowlett> Zaitzev   no such thing as must have - suggest you do some research, identify your interests and THEN select.  start here:  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<L3top_> mattwj2002: check this out, see if it seems appropriate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<escott> R3van, rc.local
<Zaitzev> CFHowlett: What I do is scroll the Software Center, hehe
<kdkidkdk> Linux bluecrispmanu-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: ok, there we go,
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: so what is your concern with the security report ?
<eblume> Can anyone help me figure out how to make a bootable copy of an HD on to another HD of a different size?
<kdkidkdk> well i dont know what it means
<R3van> escott: hmm ok, but i should a sleep time ?
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: then don't worry about it
<kdkidkdk> or if there is anything seriously wrong really.
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: if you don't know how to use the tool or what it means, why run it ?
<escott> R3van, for local config that isn't specified elsewhere in the boot just put the command into /etc/rc.local
<northernen> If I want to set an environment variables, independent of the user logging in, in which file should I set this?
<kdkidkdk> well to paste it where someone might know about it
<kdkidkdk> to help
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: why though ? why are you running a tool you have no understanding of for no reason
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: just use ubuntu and enjoy it
<kdkidkdk> just am
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: don't start looking for problems for no reason
<kdkidkdk> well it came up with a few
<angelleye> I've got a basic LAMP setup and I have a few sites setup as virtual hosts already.  I realized it was running in mod_php, though, which was giving me permissions issues on my websites.  I installed SuPHP and that seems to have worked, however, now my PHP scripts won't load.  I get a 500 Internal Server error.  HTML, directories, images, etc. still work fine.
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: you're looking for problems......if you don't understand the tool, just use ubuntu and don't worry about it
<angelleye> I see I have two different php.ini config files now.  Is there some way I need to switch my current sites to use the new one or something?
<Zaitzev> i'm curious, who in here have been using ubuntu since the very first release?
<CFHowlett> !ot|Zaitzev
<ubottu> Zaitzev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zaitzev> ok..
<R3van> escott: ok thanks ill try
<kdkidkdk> hmm anyone here understand ubuntu
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: yes
<skinkie1> Hi, I'm currently running ubuntu server 12.04 beta
<L3top_> What is your issue kdkidkdk? You are starting to seem... trollish.
<ikonia> skinkie1: then #ubuntu+1 is the best channel for your questions
<skinkie1> I have installed gcc etc. and also libxml2-dev
<skinkie1> thanks
<kdkidkdk> --WARN-- Found cron file for unknown user
<angelleye> How do I always run into things nobody has an answer for.  ugh.
<KI7MT> #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: stop looking for problems,
<CFHowlett> !precise|skinkie1
<ubottu> skinkie1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<kdkidkdk> --FAIL-- [dev002f] /dev/rfkill has world permissions
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: unless you have a reason to think there is a problem (eg: you've changed something and you are worried about what you've changed) don't worry/use tools you don't understand and just use the OS
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: please stop pasting random lines
<kdkidkdk> --WARN-- [lin003w] The process `avahi-dae' is listening on socket UDP  its saying 'warning' and 'fail' for a reason...someone telling me to ignore it all makes me suspicious
<angelleye> Can anybody help me out with an apache/php problem?
<Fyodorovna> bot
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: stop posting random lines from your log
<ikonia> angelleye: just ask, and we can try
<tr33m4n> kdkidkdk, What exactly is your problem?
<kdkidkdk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867346/
<angelleye> Everything was running in mod_php so I was having permissions issues.  I installed SuPHP, but now my PHP scripts won't load.  I get Internal Server Error.
<kdkidkdk> im just wondering if there is anything to worry about in this report from tiger
<eblume> Can anyone help me clone a bootable drive on to another *smaller* bootable drive?
<angelleye> I see two php.ini config files now, and I'm wondering if I need to somehow change my sites to use the new one or something..??
<ikonia> kdkidkdk: don't worry about it - just use the computer
<ikonia> angelleye: there should only be one php.ini
<KI7MT> angelleye, you may want to try in #ubuntu-server
<lilvaratep> When I try to move a file from an archive into nautilus, it still says permission denied, what can i do?
<ikonia> lilvaratep: look at where you are moving it to/from and check the permissions
<berevgia> I can't mount my usb flash pen drive on ubuntu 10.04, tried to do it manually but it doesn't even appear when i type: "sudo fdisk -l".
<lilvaratep> ikonia: it is a vim plugin im trying to add
<angelleye> ikonia:  there are 2 because one is mod_php and the other is mod_suphp.  I followed a guide to install SuPHP and everything went according to the guide except for my problem now.
<tr33m4n> kdkidkdk, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<CFHowlett> kdkidkdk   ask in #tigervnc
<L3top_> eblume: you could resize the partition on which the bootable drive is, presuming it is not persistent.
<Fyodorovna> berevgia, what is it formatted as?
<L3top_> then use clonezilla
<escott> berevgia, plug/unplug the usb and then run dmesg | tail -n 20
<StrangeCharm> How can I disable a gedit plugin without starting Gedit? I think the plugin that I just enabled is preventing gedit from starting.
<kdkidkdk> thanks
<ikonia> angelleye: surly they should be using the same php.ini
<ikonia> lilvaratep: that doesn't change my advice
<eblume> L3top_: I'm currently booted on to that drive, so resizing isn't an option. I think?
<angelleye> ikonia:  yeah, I need them all to use the new one, but I'm not sure how to change it, or really if that's even my problem (maybe they got changed automatically when I disabled mod_php, installed mod_suphp, and then restarted apache)
<lilvaratep> ikonia: i cant find the dot files for vim, only in /usr/share/vim why is this?
<ikonia> lilvaratep: make one
<L3top_> eblume: you can boot to live disk then use gparted
<angelleye> all i know is my PHP pages won't load anymore, but everything else in apache is still fine.  html pages, directories, images, etc. all load fine
<ikonia> angelleye: what are the locations of the two php.ini files
<eblume> L3top_: Unfortunately I don't have access to a disk drive. Is there a way around it? Maybe run levels?
<L3top_> no.
<berevgia> @escott: can't do copy paste, but it doesn't say anything like "sdb1". I'm chatting with my mac.
<angelleye> ikonia:  the mod_php one is at /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and the new one is at /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini
<L3top_> You cannot resize a partition you are actively using... unless there is a tool that will reboot to do so.
<escott> berevgia, does it say anything about the usb bus? does it identify that the device was plugged in?
<L3top_> Do you have access to a thumbdrive eblume?
<ikonia> angelleye: that's interesting.
<angelleye> one is labeled "configuration for mod_php" and the other is labeled "configuration for scripts run via cgi"
<ikonia> angelleye: I see how it's seperated (didn't know ubuntu did that) one should be exected for fastcgi scripts, the other for standard php pages,
<ikonia> angelleye: the etc/php5/apache2/php.ini is the one that will affect your ability to see php pages
<angelleye> I know on my actual server that uses WHM/Cpanel I can easily switch between different PHP Handlers for each site
<angelleye> well, i guess that's my problem, though.  with that one (or at least with mod_php) I have permissions issues
<ikonia> no idea who cpanel works, I don't like those tools
<eblume> L3top_: Unfortunately no
<L3top_> eblume: dl live disk and apt-get install unetbootin. Use unetbootin to make bootable drive out of the thumb... change bios to boot to usb.
<L3top_> well...
<L3top_> lol
<angelleye> ikonia:  well they sure make things like this easier
<angelleye> heh
<berevgia> @escott: yes, it says: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20, configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ikonia> angelleye: make the permissions open.....then close them down to a secure level
<ikonia> angelleye: actually, they make things a mess (cpanel and the like)
<northernen> If I want to set an environment variables, independent of the user logging in, in which file should I set this?
<L3top_> You have no media to possibly clone with... I don't know what you are gonna do.
<eblume> L3top_: if I try to dd if=/live/disk of=/new/disk, and then repair the resulting /new/disk partition table, could that work?
<berevgia> @Fyodorovna: how do I check the file format? it could be it since i used it with windows, mac and ubuntu.
<macmartine> how do i see what's running on a particular port?
<Jordan_U> eblume: The first thing I would do, if you haven't already, is backup any really important files.
<eblume> Jordan_U: Definitely done.
<Fyodorovna> berevgia, escott gave you a option, if it is a apple format that is probably the proble.
<escott> berevgia, the next couple of lines should indicate what kernel driver attached to the device, and it should also give the device id
<Fyodorovna> problem*
<Jordan_U> eblume: OK. Resizing a filesystem on a dying drive is likely to cause serious problems and make recovery of existing data more difficult, are you OK with that?
<L3top_> You are beyond my ability to give advice eblume. I do not attempt to do anything to disks I am doing from.
<lilvaratep> I have /usr/share/vim which has addons and then leads to folders plugin, syntax, and doc, but vim73 also has plugin, doc, and syntax, and then vimcurrent folder also has the three folders... where should i put my plugins?
<eblume> L3top_: Thanks for trying!
<KI7MT> macele, top or for network ports sudo netstat -ntlup
<eblume> Jordan_U: Do I need to resize the dieing drive? I'm wondering if I can just make a disk image, mount it with loop or something, and resize that?
<KI7MT> macmartine, sir that was for you .. top or sudo netstat -ntlup
<eblume> dying*
<eblume> or whatever
<berevgia> @escott: it stops after the two lines i told you, i even made tail -f, and nothing else pops up
<Jordan_U> eblume: Where would you save the disk image to if all you have is a smaller drive?
<eblume> Jordan_U: I also have a USB mass-storage device, which is non-bootable.
<Jordan_U> eblume: And it is large enough to make a full copy of the drive?
<macmartine> KI7MT: thanks. not seeing anything on that port. are there common uses for it?
<eblume> Jordan_U: goodness yes, many dozens of times over.
<lapion> Hello.
<lilvaratep> I have /usr/share/vim which has addons and then leads to folders plugin, syntax, and doc, but vim73 also has plugin, doc, and syntax, and then vimcurrent folder also has the three folders... where should i put my plugins?
<escott> berevgia, odd. the kernel is not recognizing it. one would expect the usb mass storage driver to attach to the device. if that doesn't happen you can't do anything with it
<CFHowlett> lapion   greetings
<macmartine> KI7MT: oh, sorry, for port 5000
<escott> berevgia, where did you get the usb stick
<L3top_> Jordan_U: eblume you can specify output size... one second
<Roge152> Hi, will the beta update to the final release, or would I need to reinstall ?
<Somelauw> Sometimes, after I clicked ubuntu in grub, the screen keeps purple. I can switch to a tty in such cases, but I can't login and there is scary text on the screen, that doesn't make sense to me.
<eblume> L3top_: The disk image compresses to 30GB, but I am currently running a zero'ing operation to hopefully reduce that even further. There are 9GB of actual data.
<Jordan_U> eblume: What makes this USB drive "not bootable"? If you BIOS supports booting from USB then you can easily install grub and loop boot an Ubuntu Live iso off the USB drive.
<guss> guss
<tr33m4n> Roge152, it should update to final
<Roge152> K, thanks.
<KI7MT> macmartine, Im not certain but I think 5000 is upnp but I'd have to go dig a bit.
<eblume> Jordan_U: the USB drive contains sensitive information that I can't afford to lose by overwriting.
<Jordan_U> eblume: No need to overwrite any files.
<eblume> Jordan_U: could you walk me through that then?
<berevgia> @escott: I have 3 usb sticks that I'm trying to make work: they are kingston, one i bought it, 2 from work, i've been using them before successfully.
<Jordan_U> eblume: Yes. Are you booted into Ubuntu right now? Do you have an Ubuntu 11.10 LiveCD iso available?
<16SAAUAWU> Jordan_U, has he configured the bios to make the USB boot first?
<lapion> I have a macbookpro 3.1 on which I am running 11.04 ( dislike unity) however to install 11.04 I had to begin installing 9.04 and upgrade step by step to 11.04. Because somehow directyly else than
<berevgia> @escott: i can try to reformat them? i'll google how to do it.
<KI7MT> macmartine, try this one:  netstat -a | egrep 'Proto|LISTEN'
<Jordan_U> 16SAAUAWU: I don't know.
<CFHowlett> lapion   9.04 will NOT do a direct upgrade to 11.04
<escott> berevgia, check "lsmod | grep usb_storage" i dont think you can even reformat unless they are recognized as mass storage
<eblume> Jordan_U: Yes, I am booted on the machine I'm trying to clone. No, I don't have an 11.10 LiveCD ISO, but I do have an 11.04 LiveCD ISO. (Note that I DO NOT want to do a new install - but I think you get that.)
<lapion> CFHowlett, thats why I upgraded it up to.
<danniel> CFHowlett: mediubuntu didn't work... :|
<lapion> step by step.
<Jordan_U> eblume: 11.04 should work as well.
<berevgia> @escott: i can read them fin with my mac, only ubuntu don't recognize them.
<macmartine> KI7MT: still don't see anything on that port. just trying to make sure i can block it without consequences
<danniel> maybe i need to buy a mac to see this video!.... kkkk
<angelleye> There's gotta be some simple way to switch my sites to use CGI instead of modphp.  that's how it works on my servers with cpanel/plesk.  it has both installed, and i can easily choose on each site which module i want to use.  If i use modphp i have permissions, if i use cgi I don't.  So on my server I have both, but I don't have that nice little drop down to choose between the two for my site(s)
<Jordan_U> eblume: Can you mount your external USB drive and tell me the mountpoint and device name?
<CFHowlett> danniel   some .mov will not be readable.  Don't know why except that's it's an apple encoding issue
<danniel> yes, it's the problem... tnks for help!
<lapion> CFHowlett, because any newer version installation cd/dvd then 9.04 will not boot in 3.1 macbookpro
<KI7MT> macmartine, if it's not being listed, then it's probably safe to "assume", there's that word, it's not being used.
<eblume> Jordan_U: The "new" hard drive is /dev/sda (~85 GB). The "dieing" hard drive is /dev/sdb (~280 GB). The mass storage device is /dev/sdc (~2TB)
<KBentley57> Jordan_U, have you tried the dd comman?
<berevgia> @scott: lsmod | grep usb_storage returns nul, i tried to find only usb and no result
<macmartine> KI7MT: thank
<macmartine> s
<lapion> and the upgrades will only work if I immediately install nvidia driver upon installing 9.04
<tr33m4n> lapion, I've never had an issue, running 12.04 on MacBook 1,1...
<Jordan_U> KBentley57: I'm not asking for support, and I don't understand your question.
<CFHowlett> lapion   ah.  didn't know that.  you may be stuck at 11.04 or you might have better luck with xubuntu or lubuntu - both are good for lower spec older machines.
<KBentley57> Jordan_U, Sorry, sent that to the wrong person
<Jordan_U> KBentley57: Np :)
<lapion> tr33m4n, this is a macbookpro 3.1
<CFHowlett> lapion   but tr33m4n seems to have figured it out :)
<escott> berevgia, modprobe usb_storage. is udevd running? it should be handling this for you
<lapion> CFHowlett, mbp 3.1 is dual core very powerfull machine believe me..
<Jordan_U> eblume: I need to know the mountpoint as well, or if it's not already mounted (and it's the first partition which you want to use) you can run "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/".
<L3top_> eblume: they dont call dd disk destroyer for nothing... but I think I have a solution.
<CFHowlett> lapion   no doubt.  ask tr33m4n as my mac install experience = zero.  hackintosh only.  sorry.
<eblume> Jordan_U: Oh, sorry, it's mounted on /bulkdata
<tr33m4n> lapion, not seen anything to do with having to upgrade from 9.04 for macbookpro 3,1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<lapion> CFHowlett, the only problem I have is when booting any live disk beyond 9.04 the system freezes up with a black screen
<eblume> L3top_:  Oh?
<L3top_> Well... a couple really
<berevgia> @escott: modprobe usb_storage returned 3 WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release. blacklist too.
<tr33m4n> lapion, suggests 10.10 works perfectly pretty much
<lapion> and my actual problem is getting the system to bootup directly into ubuntu seeing as 9.04 is not efi  aware and thus does not install efi boot..
<tr33m4n> lapion, would also assume that later versions would do as well
<Jordan_U> eblume: OK. Then copy the iso over to the USB drive, I personally like to keep bootable isos in a "boot-isos" directory, so if you want to as well "sudo mkdir /bulkdata/boot-isos/" then copy the iso file over (without extracting it or doing anything else).
<tr33m4n> lapion, I would suggest downloading a more recent version, 11.10 for instance and trying that
<lapion> now I have to use the mac-disk selection at bootup each time
<Zaitzev> Does anyone in here use Serviio as DLNA server? I use it, but the library seems to reset every time I reboot/unmount a drive
<eblume> Jordan_U: the ISO happens to already be stored on that drive, happily enough.
<eblume> Jordan_U: also a compressed archive of the failing disk is also on the storage device.
<berevgia> @escott: i see the usb flash pen drive!!!! whas it the last command i guess.....
<lapion> tr33m4n, cough cough unity cough cough .. argh choke\
<Jordan_U> lapion: You don't need to use Ubuntu 9.04 to get an iso without an EFI bootloader. You can use the +mac iso instead for any recent verison.
<tr33m4n> lapion, lubuntu 11.10 then :P
<L3top_> eblume df -h the drive and tell me how much space is in use
<mongy> isn't 12.04 onwards a hybrid iso ?
<lapion> 9.04 does'nt have the efi loader.. it's only reason ti will boot on mbp 3.1
<eblume> L3top_: Which drive do you mean?
<escott> berevgia, usb_storage is the driver that attaches to the device. i would have expected udevd to modprobe it on your behalf. not sure why it isn't
<L3top_> source drive eblume
<L3top_> I assume target is empty
<Jordan_U> lapion: Read what I just said. The +mac iso (which is available for Ubuntu 11.10) does *not* have an EFI bootloader.
<tr33m4n> lapion, you are aware that no matter what flavour of 'buntu you get you can simply install whatever desktop you wish on it? There's even a fork keeping the older version of Gnome alive
<eblume> L3top_:  /dev/sdb1            299540080  10240964 274083348   4% /
<eblume> L3top_: But keep in mind that there is also a roughly 7.4 GB swap partition on that drive
<L3top_> ok... let me go over this a second on paper before I give it to you
<Jordan_U> lapion: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<eblume> Jordan_U: In any case the copying is effectively done
<eblume> L3top_: sure thing
<lapion> tr33m4n, I prefer gnome.. and the system is powerfull enough to handle unity and everything.. however the lack of any menustructure in the unity interface is a real showstopper for people needing more programs than the bar can show at once
<escott> lapion, you probably don't want a straight efi boot on a mac. their version of the efi firmware is not exactly "to spec," you will probably get better results to use bootcamp
<berevgia> @escott: thanks a lot!!!
<Jordan_U> eblume: Well, if you already have an archive made then you don't need to boot from another drive, but you might still want to just because working from a known bad drive could cause unexpected bugs.
<tr33m4n> escott, I am pure Ubuntu on MacBook 1,1
<eblume> Jordan_U: fair enough - I'm willing to proceed
<tr33m4n> escott, it does work quite well
<escott> tr33m4n, ok. i just see lots of blog postings about how broken their efi implementation is
<Jordan_U> eblume: Now run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/bulkdata/boot/ /dev/sdc" (note that that is sdc, and *not* sdc1 as we need grub's boot sector in the mbr).
<tr33m4n> escott, oh no doubt :P but it's still doable
<tr33m4n> lapion, I'd suggest installing Ubuntu 11.10 then simply install the desktop you want... You can even remove Unity.
<L3top_> eblume: I have a few ideas now... I dont know which is best... now I read your drive is damaged?
<lapion> tr33m4n, have looked into that however, the backports are even buggier then unity
<L3top_> idea 1: make partitions on target drive, debootstrap that drive, chroot into that drive install grub, so we have a clean drive to work from...
<Fyodorovna> tr33m4n, removing unity is not advised.
<KI7MT> It's OT i know, but I really hope they keep a classic desktop version of gnome alive, Unity is gonna be trouble for allot of us.
<eblume> Jordan_U: just to be clear, there is no /bulkdata/boot. That's OK?
<Jordan_U> L3top_: We're basically doing that now, except we're going to be loop booting an Ubuntu 11.04 iso from a known good external USB drive.
<Jordan_U> eblume: Yes. It will be created.
<L3top_> I thought we had no usb drive
<eblume> Jordan_U: and also to be clear, when I say there is an archive on /dev/sdc, it's a compressed (gzip) dd image
<L3top_> I clearly asked about that... lol
<Jordan_U> eblume: Yes, we'd need to decompress it to resizse it, but it sounds like you have the space to do that.
<L3top_> that would fix everything
<L3top_> to heck with all that... if we have a thumbdrive, clonezilla, unetbootin and be done with it
<eblume> Jordan_U: L3top_ : Sorry, I want to back up a second. This USB drive contains extremely sensitive data, I really don't want to mess with its MBR
<eblume> Jordan_U: L3top_: Like, if I lose the USB drive, I'll lose my job.
<tr33m4n> lapion, well, at the risk of being told off by admins, maybe Ubuntu is not the distro for you?
<L3top_> missed that
<L3top_> sorry
<kevin> hi all. say you are using find -exec, and the commandline you exec creates new files in the directory. will 'find' report on those new files?
<eblume> L3top_: no prob
<eblume> Jordan_U: can we still proceed or will that grub-install command be dangerous?
<L3top_> I would go buy a 6 dollar thumb from walmart before I blew up the drive I was trying to save.
<L3top_> thats just me
<L3top_> I will drop out now
<droid-0854> L3top, clonezilla to unetbootin can you tell me more about that?
<Jordan_U> eblume: grub-install is not dangerous. It will only change the boot code, leaving the partition table intact.
<eblume> Yeah I figured I can do that too, I was just hoping there was a way to very simply clone over a image from one disk to another without having to go buy a thumb drive
<Fyodorovna> eblume, you can copy paste with gparted, if bothare shown on it.
<L3top_> droid-0854: download clonezilla iso, apt-get install unetbootin... run unetbootin and use the clonezilla iso. It will turn your thumbdrive into a clonezilla dvd, basically, and you boot to it, clone your drive/partition to another drive, or image, or
<lapion> tr33m4n, I am hoping eventually MS will realize that it's the   that solve most problems, and most geeks I know of ( even our great LT ) ran away from ubuntu after unity.
<L3top_> droid-0854: can backup to hard media, nfs, samba, ftp... whatever.
<eblume> Fyodorovna: I was trying to do that earlier but saw no easy copy/paste across drives, just for two partitions on the same drive
<L3top_> is very nice
<eblume> Jordan_U: I'm going to do a bit more research before I proceed. It's not quite as bad as I made it out to be (the absolutely job-critical files are also backed up 'on the cloud') but I was hoping for something a bit simpler. If I really need to do all of that I'll just go buy a thumb drive somewhere.
<eblume> Jordan_U: thanks though
<Fyodorovna> eblume, has to be a equal size or larger paste I believe, uyou might be right though if one is a dropdown other dive.
<Fyodorovna> drive*
<lapion> tr33m4n, probably 11.04 will become ubuntu's "XP" no vista/7 or 8 for a
<eblume> It seems like there should be a way to modify the partition table and size of a disk image
<lapion> just talking in metaphores
<KI7MT> Indeed, it's gonna eb rough
<Jordan_U> eblume: You could also use unetbootin, and there are other options like installing grub's boot sector (and even the iso itself) to the other internal drive. But then you have some other things which might trip you up when trying to work with a drive you booted from (it's possible, but I'm not aware of any guides for doing it).
<Jordan_U> eblume: You can do the resizing from your current Ubuntu system if you trust it enough.
<tr33m4n> lapion, personally I like Unity. I'm running 12.04 atm and I'm enjoying the new HUD (kind of like a quick search for everything). If you are going to have any version install lower than 11.10 I'd say 10.04 if you havn't already
<droid-0854> L3top:  clone spits out an iso will /etc or /sys contain errors one diffrent machines or just use dd and clean up?
<Jordan_U> eblume: Unfortunately I need to leave now, good luck.
<eblume> Jordan_U: thanks for the help!
<Jordan_U> eblume: You're welcome :)
<eblume> And for the record, since I have that whole-disk backup, I'm totally fine with using the current install
<lapion> tr33m4n, I am planning on running 12.04 in VM to check out the hud
<runelind> could someone please help me recover my ubuntu server?  I upgraded to 11.04 and I think I got grub messed up since it just dumps me to a grub prompt.  I am using lvm and I'm booted into a recovery shell.
<tr33m4n> lapion, cool, you might find you can survive without traditional menus... I figured it out, even initially not liking the idea, but now I think it's ace
<mongy> lapion: you can use ubuntu 12.04 base and whatever desktop you wish.  You are not stuck with unity.
<lapion> I allways had the icon sidebar.. simply by installing a panel and putting all apps and start buttons over there , it's only the concept of having to search for everything else.. just
<tr33m4n> lapion, you are aware that you can access all programs from unity even in the early versions without adding them to the launcher? you don't have to put every app in the launcher, it's just for popular ones you use often :p
<Fyodorovna> lapion, hehe wait till it is just hud.
<lapion> stiflles creativity and lowers productivityby having to waste brain cycles to think of how to search for what I need..
<droid-0854> If clonezilla spits out an iso will /etc or /sys contain errors one diffrent machines or just use dd and clean up?
<droid-0854> On*
<Fyodorovna> droid-0854, clonezilla does not spit out ISO's
<lapion> tr33m4n, I really do not want to have to visually search in a sea of icon's to hope that I find the only I was looking for
<droid-0854> (Fyodorovna) droid
<L3top_> droid-0854: if you want an iso try remastersys
<droid-0854>  ty fy
<lotus-blade> I want to try the beta, but when i do the upgrade I am getting an error
<lotus-blade> any place I can get the iso of find anouther way to updgrade?
<tr33m4n> lapion, fair enough... But as it stands you are sacrificing system stability, reliability and performance by not running a recent distro.
<L3top_> thanked and effed in the same line.... Im not sure how I feel about that
<droid-0854>  ty fy
<Fyodorovna> lotus-blade, not until releasev to be safe really, what error are you getting.
<filo1234> Fyodorovna: clonezilla makes iso too
<Fyodorovna> filo1234, never seen that option may be there.
<KI7MT> lotus-blade, #ubuntu+1 is best place for beta questions, it's not stable and there's lots of thigns there working out still, assuming your referring to 12.04 beta.
<filo1234> Fyodorovna: it does :)
<faissal> hi guys, got an issue here : I got 2 volume icons, one in the notification area, the other one in the applet called 'indicator applet complete'. i want to keep the one on the 'indicator applet complete' because it has direct access to rythmbox's next and previous songs, etc.. whereas the one in the notification area is useless and ugly. i want to remove it. any ideas on how i can do that please ? running ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic, thanks !!!!
<droid-0854> So it might work
<L3top_> eblume: I didn't think about that before... but... you could try remastersys as well... it will turn your setup into an iso
<lotus-blade> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<lotus-blade> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<L3top_> at only 10gb I expect squashfs would get it to an appropriate size
<eblume> L3top_: if there's no easy way to do it I'll just grab a thumbdrive from the local quickmart and burn in a boot ISO and do it that way :)
<eblume> L3top_: right now I'm persuing mounting a disk image as a loop device and running gparted on it
<Fyodorovna> filo1234, a recovery ISO I see.
<L3top_> eblume... remastersys is pretty simple... just have to add a repo, download and run the program... there is even a gui... then you can loop mount the iso and install it to your other drive
<Fyodorovna> not sure it is a full ISO of the backup
<filo1234> Fyodorovna: yeah, you have to restart clonezilla after disk/part clone, and choose iso
<L3top_> eblume: however if this drive is problematic, the less installing and manipulating you do, the better
<eblume> L3top_: I'll give it a look, thanks!
<L3top_> eblume: so certainly your best option is a thumb
<trism> faissal: the other one is started by /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-sound-applet.desktop, if you copy that file to ~/.config/autostart/gnome-sound-applet.desktop and remove the NoDisplay=true line, you can configure whether it starts or not in gnome-session-properties
<faissal> trism:  sounds good, i'll try that right now
<lapion> tr33m4n,  the concept of the unity icon system is like heading back to 1993 and getting a NEXT, and the forest of icons in  in the all-apps unity windows is like heading back to the likes of windows 1.0-3.11, so I do not understand how unity is progress
<L3top_> eblume: Don't forget, a spare hard drive sitting around will work too
<tr33m4n> lapion, well it works for me :)
<Fyodorovna> lapion, a continued bias posting style helps no one.
<filo1234> Fyodorovna: if you make a full HD backup you'll have a full ISO, so btw it has a 4GB limit
<Fyodorovna> lapion, especially yourself. :)
<tr33m4n> Fyodorovna, :p
<jonnybbad> i have a problem with ubuntu it seems to be having bluetooth problems it freezes, it wont pair with my headphones, any of the adapters ive tried are hit and miss if they will even find anything can someone help me?
<lapion> Fyodorovna, I really liked the next desktop environment however the next offered a menustructure as well as the icon-bar..
<lapion> and everything was configurable.. what if I like my menubar to the right.. top bottom or elsewhere
<Fyodorovna> lapion, honestly none of us care what you like this is support.
<lapion> I mean iconbar
<lapion> ok
<Fyodorovna> lapion, #ubuntu-offtopic is for that.
<KI7MT> I care, it's just a matter of mow much I care :-)
<jonnybbad> if someone can help me please pm me as its really hard to read/see in this webclient
<j0bi> does anybody know how to install latest murrine engine 0.98 in ubuntu 10.04???
<faissal> trism: thanks a million, it worked. I have the same problem with the battery indicator, but i cannot find any file related to it in /etc/xdg/autostart. do you have an idea please ?
<j0bi> does anybody know how to install latest murrine engine 0.98 in ubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> !latest | j0bi
<trism> faissal: unfortunately that is started by gnome-settings-daemon, it has extra code so it doesn't display when in unity, but otherwise it is hardcoded to display, so not much you can do about it
<ubottu> j0bi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<faissal> trism: thanks !
<jeregon> hello
<jonnybbad> really if someone is trying to help me i really cant tell unless you pm me i know its not standard but i cant see it any other way
<tr33m4n> j0bi, have a look here http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/murrine_daily ... It's a ppa containing murrine daily build
<jeregon> jonnybbad: what do you need?
<jonnybbad> i have a problem with ubuntu it seems to be having bluetooth problems it freezes, it wont pair with my headphones, any of the adapters ive tried are hit and miss if they will even find anything can someone help me?
<theTroy> could someone suggest where can I get tokens for apparmor? (i.e. allow deny owner etc)
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know where I can get experimental Messa packages for natty? :) (8.0.1+ preferred!)
<Daekdroom> Gaming4JC, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<j0bi> does anybody know how to install murrine engine 0.98 in ubuntu 10.04???
<Daekdroom> Gaming4JC, but you have to use all the packages from there.
<tr33m4n> Gaming4JC, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<Gaming4JC>  Daekdroom: Thanks! How would I go about forcing my system to use them 'all'? :/
<Daekdroom> Gaming4JC, add the repository ;)
<Daekdroom> What I meant is that you should not download the mesa packages separately.
<Gorkyman> whats the shortcut to switch between windows in one workspace ?
<Gaming4JC> ok :)
<Gaming4JC> thnx :D
<tr33m4n> Gaming4JC, do you know how to add an apt repository?
<faissal> hi guys, i got another question about the notification icon, i installed parcellite, the little clipboard utility, its really nice. however, the icon in the notification area is freaking ugly, does not match with my theme at all and it sucks big time. any idea how i can change it. i mean this icon must be stored somewhere thats for sure, and i was wondering if i could simply replace this icon by the one i want ? any ideas guys ? thanks .
<faissal> (ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic)
<FloodBot1> faissal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faissal> sorry FloodBot, i didnt mean to !
<Gaming4JC>  tr33m4n: yes I've used wine's ppa for some time. Thanks tho :)
<Daekdroom> faissal, it's a bot.
<tr33m4n> Gaming4JC, good, just making sure :) you never know what some people have done before or not
<faissal> Daekdroom: i figured so, just kidding
<Gorkyman> is there a shortcut to quickly switch between windows in one workspace?
<soreau> Gorkyman: Alt+Tab?
<che687> lol
<Gorkyman> soreau: alt+tab is slow
<vuxor> yeah
<User_007> Hello, i am trying to compile something, and i found that it require gtk+3 to compile. What is the package name for this lib?
<northernen> What is the problem when I've all of a sudden have had my sudo rights revoked?
<soreau> User_007: Possibly libgtk-3-dev
<che687> northernen: not sure how that could happen
<User_007> thanks
<jeregon> hello can any one help me with ssh?
<soreau> ! ssh | jeregon
<ubottu> jeregon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<pythonsnake> Hi.
<tr33m4n> jeregon, what problems are you having?
<escott> northernen, the most common mistake ive seen is someone running usermod -G without using -a
<che687> any one know of a kiosk style web login script for an intranet?
<jeregon> tr33m4n: well i can connect but i whant to connec to it remotelly
<jeregon> tr33m4n: :)
<pythonsnake> What's Ubuntu 11.10's kernel version?
<deww> 3.0.0-16-generic
<tr33m4n> jeregon, so your connecting to the ssh server from the same machine the server is running on, so you know it works, however you want to connect remotely?
<northernen> escott, right. Precisely I did...
<pythonsnake> Thanks.
<che687> jeregon: ssh -l 'username' x.x.x.x
<jeregon> che687: what will that do?
<tr33m4n> jeregon, are you connecting to the ssh server from the same machine?
<jeregon> tr33m4n: i can connec to it in the same network but not out side the network its in
<che687> if you are connecting remotely you may be trying to log in under a different username than is allowed privs
<tr33m4n> ah right
<jeregon> tr33m4n:  no
<jeregon> tr33m4n: from my laptop
<tr33m4n> jeregon, ah right... well you need to make sure that the correct port is open on your router/firewall
<pythonsnake> What's the default music player?
<jeregon> tr33m4n: ok
<jeregon> tr33m4n: give me a sec :)
<tr33m4n> jeregon, then you should be able to connect via your IP or hostname depending on your DNS etc
<cracka> can someone msg me im testing libnotify and want to see if its functioning properly
<jeregon> tr33m4n: how do i setup dns on the server?
<tr33m4n> jeregon, that's a very large question, I'd suggest Googling for specific tutorials
<che687> jergon: you would have to set a full fledge bind9 or eqiv... just put your ip/host address translations in /ect/hosts
<jeregon> tr33m4n: all i want is to set an address to my server and connect to it persay in the librery
<che687> jeregon ... just put your address/host translations in /etc/hosts file
<jeregon> che687: ok now that im in it how do i go about doing so
<tr33m4n> jeregon, if you have a domain name hosted by someone, simply add an A record to the DNS settings provided by them pointing to your IP address
<jeregon> che687: im new to this so help is very valued
<joebodo> jeregon: on your router - port forward 22 to you home computer's ip. On your home computer, google "what's my ip". Write it down. On you laptop, do ssh yourlogin@theipyouwrotedown
<tr33m4n> jeregon, however if you have a dynamic ip you will have to sign up for a service like DynDNS, otherwise you'll have to keep writing down your ip everytime the connection refreshes
<User_007> soreau, i got this error, do you have a clue? :/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<User_007> file not found
<che687> jeregon: lets start from begining... are both of your machines in the same building?
<User_007> nevermind, i already solved stuff here. Thanks!
<Boreeas> I have this weird issue that in the middle of the screen, there is an (invisible) area in which my cursor simply disappears
<mrFrog> I've got a dedicated server with 5 "usable" ip addresses. However, when I'm setting up nginx, I can't get it to listen on any of them except the first one. Am I supposed to do any special set up like in /etc/hosts or something to make all 5 ip addresses work? 
<Boreeas> It still works, I can still click stuff, but I don't see it anymore.
<Boreeas> Does anyone know why that happens?
<popey> Boreeas: it sounds like a splash screen for a java app
<Boreeas> Hmm
<popey> Boreeas: probably some app is still running but borked in the background
<BlouBlou> hey, is there any "what is now playing" script quassel/amarok?
<rexor> mrFrog, virtualhost working only on one ip ?
<mrFrog> rexor: right, i can only listen on one ip
<berevgia> how should the file /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<rexor> mrFrog, I mean that u have configurated only one site in ngix witch is working only at first ip
<rexor> maybe.
<mrFrog> rexor: right, i've got two "server block configurations", each supposed to be listening on different ip addresses. but only the first one actually works. i'm reading about the "interfaces" file right now, seeing if i'm supposed to configure something to get multiple ips working
<rpg32> any sql gurus out there?
#ubuntu 2012-03-04
<geirha> rpg32: Don't look for topic experts. Just ask.
<nicekiwi> hey I had Ubuntu installed inside windows, but somehow the Grub menu thing on the windows drive got messed up and errors when I try to boot into windows. How can I fix that?
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, so what do you get when you power on now MS bootloader or grub
<rpg32> well i was just wondering if anyone could help me gain better understanding about database normalization... specifically i was wondering if it makes sense to have a database of dates with date ids for a social networking site
<berevgia> i was trying to "fix" my wired network and i broke everything in my ubuntu machine (now im using my mac), not even the wireless is working, i lost the network icon and been playing a lot, i think that the problem is the file /etc/network/interfaces, is there any standard way it should look like? the only two lines i have are: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback. I'm trying to connect using wpa_supplicant, but the interfaces file looks very different from min
<rpg32> since dates will be stored for various things... i.e. when were you born, when did you graduate, so on
<nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: something like "cannot find device: 43h2iu4h234h324h23oh4jj2i3 <- some random string of numbers and letter, then the grub commandline comes up
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, so no bootloader but maybe this grub>
<LBo> Does anyone know where the remmina (remote desktop) config is stored?
<nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: oh yeah
<penta> hi guys, I find that the search feature (Alt-F2) of Unity is very unresponsive...
<tr33m4n> rpg32, try asking at #sql
<penta> it seems like it's completely ignoring the keyboard
<pythonsnake> penta: does it come up after you wait?
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, you had a b\grub update that overwrote the mbr if your only getting grub>  you have a restore or install disc for windows?
<Fyodorovna> s/grub
<penta> pythonsnake, no...
<nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: i do.. but that didnt seem to work :/
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, the autorepair does not work generally. did you try that?
<nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: yes
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, what is the windows version
<soccermitchy> I need a 32 bit library to launch XAMPP. Any ones you know?
<nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: windows 7 x64
<chelz> what's a good way to get a list of all the packages in main? i have the "allpackages" file from packages.ubuntu.com but packages aren't marked with "main"
<penta> pythonsnake, I looked at ~/.xsession-error, there is some warning, corresponding to certain keypress
<soccermitchy> *32 bit compatibility library
<pythonsnake> paste?
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, boot the disc after language hit r for repair go to the terminal and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<Fyodorovna> nicekiwi, there are other commands if this doesn't work.
<nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: hmmm ok, brb
<chelz> soccermitchy: you use multiarch
<chelz> soccermitchy: http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<chelz> soccermitchy: http://www.google.com/search?q=multiarch+oneiric
<pfifo> soccermitchy, you dont want xampp, you want a real lamp
<soccermitchy> Ok.
<quietone> where do I go to report a bug concerning Ubuntu wiki?
<chelz> soccermitchy: oh wait, yeah if you want xamp then install from the repos
<Flannel> soccermitchy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Nicekiwi_> Fyodorovna: Chnaged devices
<soccermitchy> ?
<quietone> I've tried launchpad and am stuck in an loop, I am logged in and it send me to a page asking me to login
<Fyodorovna> Nicekiwi, ?
<pfifo> soccermitchy, if you install the oficall lamp stack from the repos, you wont need any extra libs, and it will be native 64bit
<itaylor57> !lamp | soccermitchy
<ubottu> soccermitchy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DSee> Hello, what's a good substitute for "curlpaste" for Ubuntu? something you can paste the results of a command/program to (pastebin) automatically?
<chelz> DSee: pastebinit
<soccermitchy> I like XAMPP better...
<pfifo> DSee, 'pastebinit'
<chelz> !pastebinit | DSee
<ubottu> DSee: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kaiyin> GDM won't start when the machine starts, please help.
<chelz> soccermitchy: too bad
<chelz> soccermitchy: repos are superior
<pfifo> soccermitchy, if you use xampp you will have headaches, not to mention, its unsupported 3rd party software
<delerium> getting 'no space left on device' error, but it's not true
<kaiyin> I have already done this: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<berevgia> i was trying to "fix" my wired network and i broke everything in my ubuntu machine (now im using my mac), not even the wireless is working, i lost the network icon, i think that the problem is the file /etc/network/interfaces, the only two lines i have are: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback. I'm trying to connect using wpa_supplicant.
<Flannel> quietone: You want to file a bug against ubuntu-website (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug)
<kaiyin> But when I restart, the PC just hangs at the ubuntu logo screen.
<pfifo> delerium, are you out of inodes?
<quietone> Flannel, thank you. That takes me to the sign in page I can't get past
<daftykins> berevgia: no, that file is practically empty when using network manager to manage the interfaces
<pfifo> quietone, no wonder there has never been a bug report about it then
<Nicekiwi> Fyodorovna: It worked!!! :D th anks you so much!!
<Flannel> quietone: Ok, try going to regular-old launchpad.net, are you logged in? (top right)?
<Flannel> quietone: Do you have cookies disabled or anything?
<Fyodorovna> Nicekiwi, my pleasure. :)
<levu> is there a channel for precise?
<Nicekiwi> Mmmmm cookies
<Flannel> levu: #ubuntu+1
<berevgia> @daftykins: thanks, any suggestion on how to make the icon back? i was installing: ppa:network-manager/trunk and then i broke everything.
<pfifo> !12.04 | levu
<ubottu> levu: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<levu> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> quietone: The wiki says you can also go to #ubuntu-website to talk about it, so you can perhaps go there and have them help file the bug for you/etc?  They may be able to help with the launchpad issue (although that should probably be #launchpad)
<User_007> hello, i made some changes in a package source and i want to upload it to my ppa, how can i generate a .changes so i can upload it?
<soccermitchy> A regular lamp stack is sounding better by the minute.
<soccermitchy> But how do I start/stop/restart all the services in that type? I'm used to typing "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" to start everything.
<quietone> Flannel, sorry it was a cookie, which I has all ready checked twice. I just deleted all my blocked cookies.
<soccermitchy> And where do my files go?
<tr33m4n> soccermitchy, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop/start/restart, or sudo service apache2 stop/start/restart etc
<soccermitchy> Ok
<tr33m4n> soccermitchy, that's for Apache, similar thing for mysql
<soccermitchy> And the website files?
<daftykins> berevgia: beyond me i'm afraid, can you purge reinstall network-manager ? if that's even a package
<tr33m4n> soccermitchy, are usually located in /var/www... and setting files for apache2 are /etc/apache2, php settings /etc/php5
<trism> User_007: debuild -S; assuming you have your keys setup
<soccermitchy> Ok, thanks.
<DSee> Thanks guys! pastebinit works fine :)
<berevgia> @daftykins: that's whaty i'm googligng right now….. they talk about wicd network manager too, i'll see what i can fidn, thanks a lot!!!
<pythonsnake> How can I install on a pc without usb port nor cd?
<pfifo> pythonsnake, network install
<pfifo> pythonsnake, or put the harddrive in a box with usb/cdrom
<faissal_> hi guys, i got an issue with the osd overlay icon for volume. you know when you use the media keys on your keyboard for volume up or down, this fancy onscreen display overlay comes up and its supposed to be nice looking and all. well mine is ugly. nothing wrong with the icon in itself, its just that you see a pack of pixels instead of the actual speaker icon. it seems to be a low resolution picture. has anyone ever encountered that or has an
<faissal_> idea ? thanks !
<fuhreal> Hi everyone, can someone point me to the log that would show what failed to mount on boot?
<quietone> Flannel, thanks! Second time lucky, last time I did it the bug report didn't get saved
<pfifo> fuhreal, dmesg should have that info
<soccermitchy> What are the package names for PHP, MySQL and Apache?
<Flannel> quietone: Glad you got it figured out :)
<pythonsnake> can i do it from windows?
<wylde> soccermitchy: you could do tasksel and select lamp
<faissal_> anyone ? please ?
<pfifo> soccermitchy, you should be installing with tasksel
<pfifo> pythonsnake, no
<tr33m4n> soccermitchy, yeah as wylde said either 'sudo tasksel' or have a look at this http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<soccermitchy> Ok.
<soccermitchy> But why tasksel?
<fuhreal> pfifo, unfortunately its not there....
<tr33m4n> soccermitchy, it's the safest and easiest way
<wylde> soccermitchy: I shoud say LAMP server, is how it's listed
<fuhreal> pfifo, it is an error displayed during the ubuntu splash
<soccermitchy> Ok.
<faissal_> i can provide screenshots if you want : http://i40.tinypic.com/fw3b4x.jpg
<skorket> I have a particular USB device that crashes my computer when plugged in.  I haven't had this trouble with any other USB device.  I'm not sure if it's a software or a hardware issue (my computer has been flakey in the past with regards to hardware).  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to debug?  I'm running Ubuntu 11.10
<wylde> skorket: I'd start by looking at dmesg and the syslog etc.
<skorket> wylde, what am I looking for?
<pfifo> fuhreal, if you boot witout 'quiet splash' you might get an informative message
<wylde> skorket:  System > Administration > System Log Viewer , basically anything that looks wrong or explicitly declares an error
<chromaticwt> is it possible to upgrade a lts release to a more modern ubuntu?
<chromaticwt> without a clean install?
<pfifo> chromaticwt, yes
<wylde> skorket: I'm sure some of the more experienced in here could pop a grep thislog.log line at you to help :)
<CharminTheMoose> Is it possible for me to edit the 11.04 initrd such that I can remove udev and just have a static set of devices in there?
<chromaticwt> neat. is it usually a clean upgrade or can problems arise?
<pfifo> chromaticwt, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<pfifo> chromaticwt, I have never successfully upgraded
<chromaticwt> pfifo: you have tried though?
<fuhreal> pfifo, ok thanks, i'll try
<pfifo> chromaticwt, I always try, theres always problems
<cypher> I have upgraded from 10.04 all the way up to 11.10 without any problems
<chromaticwt> hm...
<chromaticwt> I will probably just do a clean install, and backup my files.
<cypher> If you use ccsm make sure to disable it or remove it first
<wylde> I've noticed the more you've customized the higher the chance of upgrade fail heh
<chromaticwt> just to be sure.
<chromaticwt> I'm more concerned about "hidden" problems with upgrades. problems that don't show up until later.
<wylde> heh, that's why I'll putter along with my 10.04 until 12.04 becomes stable :)
<pfifo> one time i tried to sidegrade from 9.10 to debian 6.0
<cypher> I never had any but if you want to be 100% satisfied just do a clean install, and you won't be kicking yourself in the ass l8r on down the road
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, didn't work so well did it, lol. :)
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, failed upgrading upstart
<chelz> where does one get a package list for an ubuntu iso?
<pfifo> chelz, on the iso, look at the file casper/filesystem.manifest
<lechevalier> goodnight for all people ... bye
<lechevalier> à+++
<skorket> wylde, I see where I plugged in the device in the syslog, I don't think there are any errors, then it just crashes
<crossfader> hi
<pfifo> skorket, what happens when you plug in the device?
<wylde> skorket: did you happen to look in dmesg or udev?
<crossfader> i try to boot my ubuntu kernel (on the local system) into a NFS-root-partition
<Russ_W_> I have tested 12.04 Beta 1 64 bit Live CD and can only get to web sites by typing the IP address.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<PoolShark_> Russ: not me
<pfifo> Russ_W_, join #ubuntu+1
<skorket> pfifo, after a few seconds I am no longer able to input anything (i.e. no mouse, no keyboard).  After a few more, mplayer which was still playing in the background stops.  I have to reboot after that
<pfifo> skorket, does unplugging it fix the issue?
<Russ_W_> Thank you PoolShark_ pfifo
<skorket> pfifo, no
<pfifo> skorket, is the device known to work on other computers/operating systems
<skorket> pfifo, I plugged it into a windows machine (running XP I think) with no issues.  It did not crash the computer and I was able to communicate with the device normally.
<pfifo> skorket, if the device is powered, are you using a usb port that is able to provide enough power?
<skorket> pfifo, hmm, I assume so but I don't know how to test that
<chelz> pfifo: can't say i'm finding that file
<pfifo> skorket, remove all other devices and then plug the device into the back of the computer if you have ports on both front and back
<chelz> pfifo:  i have an iso mounted now, where should it be?
<skorket> wylde, the last entry I see in dmesg is "low speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd".  I don't know what I'm looking for in the udev log...
<pfifo> chelz, if it is a debian cd then it is there. /media/cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest
<smatic> HELLO ALL
<dannel> HELLO
<skorket> pfifo, All other devices aside from the mouse were unplugged when I last tried.  I also plugged it into one of the ports from the back.  I believe I even used one port that was being used for the mouse in one of my iterations.  Would you like me to unplug the mouse and try again?
<pfifo> skorket, so you have tried in different ports as well? (was my next question)
<clox-clox> всем привет)
<wylde> skorket: udev log will simply give you information on the detected devices on your system.
<skorket> pfifo, yes
<pfifo> skorket, have you tried using it with a different usb cable?
<skorket> pfifo, no
<clox-clox> есть кто из России?
<pfifo> !ru | clox-clox
<ubottu> clox-clox: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pfifo> skorket, try a different cable, or verify that the cable you have is working
<Nicolas_Leonida2> does server open samba ports by default when you install samba with tasksell
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ?
<clox-clox> #UBUNTU-RU
<F4C3> exit
<skorket> pfifo, I used the same cable when connecting to the windows machine
<lilvaratep> How would I open up archive manager with command-line sudo?
<soccermitchy> Um...The title of my CompizConfig window changed to this (exactly):58185618618asve
<pfifo> skorket, ok, then does the device have an external power supply? If so is the power supply plugged in and turned on.
<soccermitchy> Wth does that mean?!?!?!
<skorket> pfifo, the device does not have an external power supply
<dannel> soccermitchy, what did you do to it?
<pfifo> skorket, what kind of device is this?
<soccermitchy> I just scrolled in the window, and  it did that.
<lilvaratep> How would I open up archive manager with command-line sudo?
<skorket> pfifo, a duemilanuve arduino compatible board (link here: http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/seeeduino-v30-atmega-328p-p-669.html?cPath=80)
<pfifo> lilvaratep, you might be better off just using cli agchive tools
<LostPW> lilvaratep maybe you want to start fileroller?
<soccermitchy> I just closed the window, currently reopening the program.
<LostPW> lilvaratep sry file-roller
<aaGp> how can i check my laptop's temperature ??
<pfifo> skorket, did this device come with linux drivers?
<lilvaratep> LostPW: it doesn't see some directories such as Downloads when i 'sudo' it =o
<wylde> lilvaratep: gksu file-roller <filename>
<Oer> !lmsensors | aaGp
<ubottu> aaGp: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<aaGp> Oer: thanks
<soccermitchy> Is there a way to control fan speeds?
<wylde> soccermitchy: yes fancontrol package
<skorket> pfifo, I'm not sure.  It uses an ftdi chip which is a usb to serial chip.  All the documentation I've seen indicates that it is linux compatible and that a /dev/ device should be created that allows for serial communication to the USB device.
<lilvaratep> Anyone know any good color schemes for C++/Java in VIM?
<kruckss> e
<wylde> soccermitchy: it requires lm-sensors as well, I'd get that setup first
<soccermitchy> Ok.
<itaylor57> lilvaratep, it should automagically show colors in vim
<soccermitchy> Also, it there a way to run 2
<soccermitchy> 'sudo' commands at once
<lilvaratep> itaylor57: yes, but i wanna change to a different color scheme
<Oer> sudo <command> && sudo <command> && sudo <command>
<soccermitchy> ...
<soccermitchy> I mean without it saying "E: Could not get lock for /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<mjbermea> soccermitchy: Try logging out and back in. That usually frees up that error.
<itaylor57> lilvaratep, http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Switch_color_schemes
<soccermitchy> ...I want to keep that program running as rooot.
<soccermitchy> It's installing my web server.
<pfifo> skorket, press alt+ctrl+F1 to get to a console (alt+ctrl+F7 to get back) and then plug in the device, do you still lose keyboard support, and experience the freeze up? Does it print out any information
<wylde> soccermitchy: you don't have to do anything with it, just let it finish
<soccermitchy> Ok...
<pfifo> Oer, try `sudo {<command>; <command>; <command>; }`
<wylde> soccermitchy: if you started it with sudo it keeps root until the process finishes
<soccermitchy> I already started it.
<wylde> soccermitchy: I gathered that
<soccermitchy> Owait, reading pfifo's post, directed to someone else...
<skorket> pfifo, I have done this test.  When I plug in the device I am able to still type into the console, but am not able to 'hit return', i.e. not able to log in from a login shell and not able to execute any shell commands.  I am able to switch between consoles.  Eventually I get error messages printed out to the console that say a process has not responded in X amount of time (I think that's what the message said)
<CharminTheMoose> Is it possible for me to edit the 11.04 initrd such that I can remove udev and just have a static set of devices in there?
<pfifo> CharminTheMoose, yes, just replace udev with a link to true or something of that nature
<anne_> I am getting troubles in installing sun java in Ubuntu 10.04. any help?
<pfifo> skorket, Im stumped on this one, you best bet would be to ask around in the forums at the manufacturers website.
<skorket> pfifo, any reason to suspect it might be faulty hardware on my side?
<skorket> pfifo, as in a faulty connection on my usb connection, bad memory, etc?
<pfifo> skorket, well, if it works in windows, chances are its operating correctly
<skorket> pfifo, the device, but perhaps not my computer
<codyc1515> Hey Gus :)
<pfifo> skorket, my best guess is that linux is trying to use it as a serial console
<codyc1515> *guys
<skorket> pfifo, yes, but that shouldn't inherently cause problems, no?
<soccermitchy> Another question: Is there a way in bash to make a screen that looks like the one in tasksel or the ubuntu server installer? If so, how?
<pfifo> skorket, if its sending keystrokes to the device, that would explain a bit.
<codyc1515> N00b question: I see that PHP5.4 has just been released but how come it is not yet available as an update?
<codyc1515> http://php.net/releases/5_4_0.php
<pfifo> soccermitchy, your looking for the ncurses library
<skorket> pfifo, hmm...But you don't think there's any reason to suspect it might be hardware on my desktop that could be causing the problem?
<soccermitchy> pfifo:  Any docs?
<tr33m4n> codyc1515, probably will be available in 12.04
<wylde> soccermitchy: man ncurses
<codyc1515> tr33m4n: shouldn't it be available sooner?
<ch33z> anyone seen Chippzz in the chat?
<soccermitchy> Completely forgot about 'man'
<pfifo> skorket, if your desktop had faulty hardware, then you would have problems with other devices too
<rexor> codyc1515, becouse it need to be tested, most of administators and developers don't wan't to change evoirnament indementli
<rexor> codyc1515, becouse something could not work
<codyc1515> ah true
<pfifo> soccermitchy, you might prefer the 'screen' program for interactive shells
<skorket> pfifo, which I sometimes do...my computer seems pretty flakey at times.  It has crashed before when plugging in my USBtinyISP, though that hasn't happened in a while
<soccermitchy> Ok.
<skorket> pfifo, in fact I remember it doing that quite a bit before I upgraded to a newer version of Ubuntu, so I assumed it was a software issue
<rexor> codyc1515, but ofc if u wan't u can download package and compile and install it by yourself
<codyc1515> rexor: that can take a really long time though
<soccermitchy> What is the ncurses package name?
<ch33z> ?
<pfifo> codyc1515, yes compiling PHP takes a long time
<ch33z> hmm
<ch33z> what do you mean?
<pfifo> soccermitchy, ncurses if a library for C programmers to use in their software http://www.gnu.org/software/ncurses/
<pfifo> is a*
<tr33m4n> codyc1515, here's a similar question to yours with a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/php-5-4-0-update-apt-get-update-brings-me-to-5-3-6
<lwizardl> okay I need some help. on my usb keyboard the right side which has the numlock etc on it is not working for the numbers even when i turn the numlock on or off but keys 7 9 1 3 are now controlling the mouse. Any ideas on how to fix that ???
<codyc1515> tr33m4n: cool, so its basically an alternate repo that offers newer versions of things
<tr33m4n> codyc1515, yes, in this case php5.4
<soccermitchy> pfifo: I need a bash one.
<jrib> lwizardl: ctrl-shift-numlock
<pfifo> soccermitchy, what exactly are you trying todo?
<lwizardl> shift+numlock fixed that thanks
<eboy> Does Ubuntu 11.10 use GTK+3?
<dannel> yes
<eboy> thanks
<geirha> soccermitchy: You probably want whiptail or dialog
<geirha> soccermitchy: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/040 explains how to use dialog in a shell script. whiptail will be similar.
<Ubuntunub> */10 * * * * rsync <rest of command here>                        Does that look right for running every 10 minutes?  Trying to read the man page and a guide, but I'm not certain that actually works the way I think it will.
<jrib> Ubuntunub: yes
<Ubuntunub> jrib:  Thanks.  :)
<lilvaratep> How do I resize the VIM window in terminal? I can't click-drag, only maximize
<geirha> Ubuntunub: Note that there are two crontab manuals. crontab(1) and crontab(5). The latter explains the file format; man 5 crontab
<geirha> lilvaratep: :resize and :vertical resize
<soccermitchy> Sorry, was AFK.
<soccermitchy> I am trying to make a menu to send setting via variables in a bash script to launch a program.
<Mrhill> wine problem with fivebyfive it will not run
<dannel> what is the error
<lilvaratep> Oh boy, I'm in love... drag and drop to side of screen to maximize to that side just like w7!
<Mrhill> no error
<dannel> run it from console and you should see an erorr
<dannel> from terminal, i meant
<Mrhill> ok iwill try that
<lilvaratep> Does anyone program with VIM in terminator?
<soccermitchy>  Brb
<soccermitchy> Back
<BlouBlou> what works better? Nvidia official driver or nouveau?
<BlouBlou> I mean what has better perfomance
<BlouBlou> which one
<wylde> BlouBlou: depends if you want 3d acceleration
<BlouBlou> wylde: I want it, yeah
<wylde> BlouBlou: then you need the proprietary driver
<BlouBlou> all right, thank you :)
<Mrhill> I found fivebyfive is for windows only.
<Mrhill> i don't know ho to run it in wine
<robson> oi
<ch33z> hiiii
<ch33z> hiiii
<robson> alguem do brasil
<robson> oi
<robson> oi
<lilvaratep> Hi, I'm new to VIM and for some reason it just froze...
<lilvaratep> The cursor still blinks and it's stuck on INSERT mode
<soccermitchy> Is there a package for ncurses?
<wylde> soccermitchy: aptitude search ncurses
<soccermitchy> Ok
<spacebug-> soccermitchy: or apt-cache search ncurses
<pfifo> !info libncurses5 | soccermitchy
<ubottu> soccermitchy: libncurses5 (source: ncurses): shared libraries for terminal handling. In component main, is required. Version 5.9-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 138 kB, installed size 556 kB
<wylde> spacebug-:  yeah, just the aptitude console output is easier to read heh
<spacebug-> wylde: yes but aptitude is not installed by default in never versions of ubuntu
<spacebug-> newer*
<spacebug-> I liked aptitude but have begun to change to apt-get / apt-cache
<wylde> spacebarbarian: my bad then, I'll keep that in mind thanks :)
<spacebug-> its ok hehe
<wylde> spacebug-: I use apt-cache and apt-get plenty, was just looking to make it easier for soccermitchy to find
<wylde> :)
<aaGp> wish game for ubuntu u guys recommend me?
<spacebug-> oki doki. and yes easy is always good
<haylo> what should i put on my netinstall for wireless? will nm-applet be potentially sufficient?
<EpiCam> what kind of games do you like?
<aaGp> i dont know
<aaGp> a action one
<wylde> haylo: if you're not doing any fancy pants neatworking then yes
<wylde> networking*
<aaGp> like world of war
<aaGp> some like that
<Fyodorovna> EpiCam, that is a #ubuntu-offtopic question this is ubuntu support
<EpiCam> sorry
<Fyodorovna> EpiCam, no biggie not everyone knows. :)
<chroot> gcc for windows?
<chroot> is there a gcc for win?
<lilvaratep> yes
<lilvaratep> There's a terminal emulator for windows as well
<itaylor57> cygwin
<lilvaratep> But, in cmd you can gcc
<Fyodorovna> aaGp, there is a wiki on what actually run in linux, and ones that run in wine.
<chroot> lilvaratep, I want to use gcc in win,
<chroot> first I need to install cygwin?
<itaylor57> chroot, ask in #wine
<chroot> ok
<itaylor57> or #windows
<aaGp> Fyodorovna: ¬¬
<waxstone> is there an easy way to get sun jde onto ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> aaGp, yes
<lilvaratep> Name cool things to run in your terminator terminal!
<lilvaratep> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lilvaratep> !topic java
<lilvaratep> !list java
<lilvaratep> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<waxstone> i need ot install netbeans a programming ide which requires this sun JDE
<Fyodorovna> aaGp, I don't speak Arabic so what ever that is only suits you.
<itaylor57> waxstone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<waxstone> found this Oracle (Sun) Java 6 is no longer available to be distributed by Ubuntu, because of license issues. :(
<dannel> old news
<waxstone> thanks iraylor57 and lilvaratep
<dr_willis> very old news :)
<lilvaratep> What did I say? lol
<waxstone> old news is new to someone new to ubuntu and linux
<Ebron> How would I go about temporarily suspending services (across boots) from the terminal?
<Ebron> I don't want to remove them, only stop them across boots for some time
<itaylor57> waxstone, you might find this helpful http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<dr_willis> Ebron,  rename  the services /etc/init/whatever.conf to be whatever.DONTRUN   (is one way)
<Canadian1296> In irssi, how do I change between the rooms that I'm in?
<Muser> control+n, control+p
<Muser> (emacs keybindings)
<dr_willis> alt-# Canadian1296  i belive. is one way. or alt-left/right arrows also
<Ebron> dr_willis: is that the hacky way?
<dr_willis> irssi homepage has some good docs.
<dr_willis> Ebron,  not that im aware of.
<haylo> sorry to be a pain, but is there a gui for network-manager i can use in my ubuntu 11.04 netinstall. i installed it and ran it
<aaGp> Fyodorovna: whatever man.
<waxstone> itaylor57: thanks again, reading up on these links
<Canadian1296> Muser: That worked like a charm thanks
<Ebron> dr_willis: as in that the service would try to be started but oops no config file as expected?
<prappl93> I'm not sure if this should be directed towards this channel or elsewhere, but my Adobe Flash Player won't let me enable my webcam for video chat on Ubuntu 11.10. Is there an easy way to fix this?
<dr_willis> Ebron,  last i looked the upstart standards/docs basically said to rename the file. or edit the file and add some option to tell it to not start
<dr_willis> Ebron,  that is the file that starts the service.
<Canadian1296> dr_willis: I tired your way too, but it took me out and back into irris (I'm on a mac, irssi though macports)
<Ebron> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> Canadian1296,  out to where?
<qazokm> hm
<cypher> i cant get my internal mic to work with skype ..i tried all the forums and google...anyone have ideas?
<cypher> i got an acer aspire one
<qazokm> hm
<Fyodorovna> aaGp, mu thoughts exactly. :)
<Fyodorovna> my*
<lilVaratep> !non ubuntu
<lilVaratep> anyone know chan for ubuntu(non ubuntu-related)
<Canadian1296> dr_willis: I have no idea. Like i open terminal, and type irssi, and it starts. for me alt + left arrow brings me back to the prompt where I started irssi from, (no new prompt, as irssi is stil running)
<aeon-ltd> lilVaratep: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<lilVaratep> aeon-ltd ty
<dr_willis> alt-left would eventually take you to the initial server 'window' of irssi  where server messages are - i belive
<prappl93> I'm not sure if this should be directed towards this channel or elsewhere, but my Adobe Flash Player won't let me enable my webcam for video chat on Ubuntu 11.10. Is there any way for me to fix this?
<Cyndar> is anyone around that might be able to give me some advice? it's in regards to forcing a wine window to use 16 bit color depth. after checking the man pages i can't find a setting for it. i've also tried switching X to use 16bpp by default but i can't find xorg.conf in the usual places i'd go to edit it. i'm using xubuntu with wine 1.3
<arand> Cyndar: By default there is no xorg.conf, If you need to set specific settings, just create one.
<Cyndar> arand: tried that. i stopped X, ran sudo Xorg -configure but it said configuration failed. it still created the config file so i tried putting it in /etc/X11 and rebooting but it was still in 24bpp. did i miss a step?
<arand> Cyndar: I'm afraid I don't know much more than what and where in this case.
<prappl93> My Flash player freezes whenever I go into the settings to change them. Is there a way to fix this?
<prappl93> I'm running on Ubuntu 11.10
<Cyndar> arand: thanks for trying. been at this for hours now.
<brad[]> Hi folks, super basic question here. Are there alternative themes for Unity? I hate Orange. :-)
<brad[]> Also purple. Purple is cute but dangit.
<waxstone> thanks ubottu
<Fyodorovna> brad[], you mean the spash?
<L3top> ello
<L3top> Ok... I am not familiar with oneiric desktop
<L3top> Can someone navigate Drathe to find his defunct windows drive?
<L3top> from live dvd
<brad[]> Fyodorovna: I know I can change the wallpaper and the dash color changes which is pretty slick
<L3top> What he descrives is not what I expect to see
<L3top> describes*
<brad[]> Fyodorovna: main thing I want to do is use a theme other than ambiance or radiance
<brad[]> Fyodorovna: I've enabled Adwaita using gnome tweak tool but it doesn't quite work right and I've found a lot of other themes arent quite proper
<brad[]> It seems like a theme has to have very specific properties to be compatible with the Unity desktop
<Fyodorovna> brad[], I'm not sure about extra themes I was looking at the web yesterday about this and found links like this with ppa's not sure really. http://www.redmondpie.com/4-beautiful-ubuntu-unity-themes-complete-with-how-to-download-and-install/
<KI7MT> I like that Elementary theme, pretty nice.
<wchan_> is there a linux command to extract lines of a file between N and M ... for example the 5th to 10th line?
<brad[]> Fyodorovna: interesting
<wchan_> i know there's head / tail  .. but those extract from the beg on end...
<brad[]> Fyodorovna: wonder if those will work in 12.04
<L3top> wchan... yes...
<KI7MT> wchan_, yeah, use awk but Im not sure the exact string, would ahve to play aournd with it for a while. ask in #awk they'll know straight away.
<wchan_> KI7MT: tx
<wchan_> thx
<angelleye> So I had some virtual hosts configured in apache, but it was all default mod_php.  I was having permissions issues, so I installed SuPHP, but now my PHP pages won't load correctly on the server.  I've searched and searched and everything says I just need to make sure my directories are 755 and my files are 644.  They are.  I still can't get past this.  Would love some advice, please.
<Dnerd> POOP :D
<KI7MT> wchan_, if your still here it would be somethign like this: cat <file-name> | awk 'NR>=5&&NR<=9' "file"
<wchan_> KI1MT: i just ended up doing a head then a tail lol
<KI7MT> wchan_, or just using: awk 'NR>=5&&NR<=9' "file"
<wchan_> KI7MT: not the most efficient . but it works.
<KI7MT> Yeah, you didn't say best method :-), just one that works :-)
<lilVaratep> How can I get terminator terminal to make a noise whenever someone says my name in irssi?
<Fyodorovna> brad[], you would have to check the ppa's
<kantlivelong> hey all.. is there a way i can record my mic to a buffered pipe?
<kantlivelong> erm file
<Drathe> okay
<Drathe> Question
<Canadian1296> Is it possible to get irssi to beep every time someone says my name?
<Drathe> if i Unmount my 80 Gig file system, will i have na option to Remount it or another drive?
<KI7MT> wchan_, here's one for range: same concept though: awk 'BEGIN{min=2;max=5}
<KI7MT> {
<KI7MT>  if (NR>=min)
<KI7MT> {
<KI7MT> if(NR<=max)
<KI7MT> print
<FloodBot1> KI7MT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drathe> or how do i make this derm thing show me drive 1... it shows drive 2
<dr_willis> Drathe:  drive 2 meaning?
<Drathe> okay i have 2 Hd's on my pc
<Drathe> one is 80gig other is 150 or so.. it only shows me the 80gig
<Drathe> i need to see the 150 gig drive to move a few files so i can reinstall windows
<dr_willis> 2 drives or one hd with 2 partitions
<Drathe> two hard drives
<Drathe> one has windows OS and this Ubuntu
<Drathe> the other hard drive has only games and such
<dr_willis> mount them by hand if you want total cobtrol
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Drathe> xD why cant it just show me lol -grumble-
<dr_willis> if a ntfs is shown as needing checked the system wont moynt it. for safty
<dr_willis> is a commin reason
<KI7MT> Unless you ahve an fsck in init.d
<Drathe> oh dear god
<Drathe> there is no simpler way?
<Drathe> like an application? XD
<Drathe> LOL
<KI7MT> just create a ount point, mount the drive, do your buiz, and umount it.
<dr_willis> learn how to mount by hand... its not that complex
<Drathe> -.-
<Drathe> i dont need to learn i have no intentions of using ubuntu ever again XD
<dr_willis> goodby then.
<Chipzzz> lol
<Drathe> well now thats just rude...
<KI7MT> it's real easy: mkdir /mnt/some-name .. mount /dev/-your-drive /mnt/some-name job done.
<Trippwyre> Anyone know if there is a specific channel dealing with networking ip addressing and subnets? or able to answer a question for me?
<Chipzzz> seemed a measured response to me
<Drathe> Ki tyvm.. im assuming name is my login yes?
<angelleye>  in WHM on my live server there's a section called "Configure PHP and SuExec" and in there is a drop down that allows me to change the PHP 5 Handler from suphp, dso, fcgi, and cgi.  so that must issue some sort of command when I submit a change here, right?  Any idea what the equivelant is in Ubuntu?
<L3top> Drathe: type mount | grep sd
<L3top> figure out what your drive is first...
<Drathe> L3top id say i love you <3 hehe
<L3top> and if i remember correct... you have a dual boot on the one drive...
<L3top> is that right?
<KI7MT> angelleye, thoseare python scripts that do all config work in WHM/cPanel
<prappl93> I got my Adobe Flash issue fixed, but now the audio quality is very bad and choppy. Could this be a sound-card issue or something else?
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dr_willis> mount would not show a unmounted filesystem
<L3top> duh
<L3top> However it would show the drives that it has mounted, to disregard as the drive that wont ;)
<Drathe> L3top will you PM me please?
 * L3top guessing his non mounting drive is sda1... just wanted to make sure it wasnt already mounted
<okum> anyone know why my normal ubuntu login desktop wouldn't be working? (i have to use ubuntu 2d)
<dr_willis> 3d drivers not working would be a common reeaso okum
<okum> dr_willis: all i did was installed gnome-session-fallback and then uninstalled it.
<okum> dr_willis: shall i check for drivers?
<dr_willis> okum:  always a good idea
<dr_willis> test with a newly made user is a good test also
<sylasL> Hello?
<Canadian1296> sysdoc: Hi
<sylasL> hi there
<sylasL> i'm looking for a little help, anyone have the time?
<CFHowlett> sylasL   ask away
<sylasL> oh, thank you!
<sylasL> just intalled ubuntu on my old computer.. now having problems getting wireless working
<dr_willis> bbl
<sylasL> have tried looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43_drivers
<CFHowlett> sylasl what version of ubuntu and what type of computer
<sylasL> and searching ubuntu forums, but hoped one-on-one would be more successful
<Canadian1296> sylasL: And what type of wireless (wep, wpa, wpa2...)
<sylasL> let's see..
<metaspike> im missing a driver, so i try to compile from https://github.com/ambrosa/DVB-Realtek-RTL2832U-2.2.2-10tuner-mod_kernel-3.0.0, and I get "fatal error: dvb-usb.h: no such file or directory" . this displeases me much, why is this? i have linux headers. why no compile! :(
<Your_Dog> test
<sylasL> ubuntu 11.10; compaq presario, wireless wpa
<CFHowlett> sylasL   run the following command and paste it please lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Canadian1296> Can someone say my name? (I want to test something about my client)
<CFHowlett> !paste|sylasl
<ubottu> sylasl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sylasL> i've been messing around with the b43 driver
<rypervenche> Canadian1296:
<Canadian1296> rypervenche: Thanks :)
<calebu2> Hi there
<tr33m4n> sylasL, I use Broadcom drivers on my system... The easiest way I found to install them was being navigating to pool/restricted/b/bmwl on my installation media and installing them from there, or if you're connected via ethernet install from repos
<sylasL> CFHowlett, is BCM4318 helpful?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, jockey should mention about installing them as well, if not run gksudo jocket-gtk
<CFHowlett> sylasL   exactomundo!
<calebu2> I'm having trouble finding a repository with sun Java for an armel device.
<CFHowlett> sylasL   does your computer have hardwired internet access or is it off-line
<tr33m4n> sylasL, *jockey-gtk
<escott> calebu2, sun java 6 was removed from the repos a few months ago
<calebu2> Is there a solution because iced tea is not stable
<sylasL> off line...
<calebu2> Is there a legit way to get it that doesn't go through the standard repositories?
<CFHowlett> sylasL   OK from the broadcom wireless tutorial, you should use b43 - No internet access to set it up, right?
<escott> calebu2, download it from oracle.com
<Quan-Time> is anyone aware of a way to get pidgin IM installed on 11.10 ? Ive tried a variety of ways, still cant get it installed.. help ?
<lilVaratep> Anyone know how to get TERMINATOR to BEEP?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, if i navigate there, i cannot see any bmwl folder, the "b" file is empty as far as i can tell.
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   terminator is an irrsi app?  You should as the irrse channel -
<calebu2> I couldn't figure out their site to save myself. Will take a look again but they're not exactly making it easy to find
<xangua> Quan-Time: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<prappl93> Quan-Time, if you hit Ctrl + Alt + T and then type "sudo apt-get install pidgin" it should work.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, that's strange, on every recent install I've had a folder containing drivers for Broadcom
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett TERMINATOR is a terminal emulator pretty much...
<CFHowlett> sylasL   you don't need the bcmwl file, you need teh b43-fwcutter file
<ztag100> Is there a way to update xubuntu to the new beta? or do I need to do a clean install?
<sylasL> i may totally be missing something...
<escott> calebu2, that would be consistent with oracle's stated intentions regarding java6
<CFHowlett> sylasL   when you're ready then ...
<sylasL> CFHowlett, i have transferred that file to my desktop
<prappl93> I'm using a video chat website and the audio/video playback is laggy and choppy. The site uses Adobe Flash Plugin in order to work for the webcams. Does anyone know how to fix the choppiness of the playback?
<CFHowlett> sylasL    and the *patch* file as well
<xangua> prappl93: fact: flash sucks in linux, go complain with adobe perhaps¿
<prappl93> xangua, do you know of anything I could use as a replacement? If so, how do I replace Flash with it?
<KI7MT> prappl93, HTML5
<xangua> prappl93: if you mean any of the opensource flash plugins, they don't support all the features adobe's
<sylasL> i have that in my ...pool/main/p/patch folder, but when i click on it, nothing really seems to happen
<Quan-Time> prappl93: no, it doesnt work that awy.
<ztag100> is that possible?
<prappl93> Quan-Time, is it giving you any specific errors?
<CFHowlett> sylasL   http://paste.ubuntu.com/867706/
<Quan-Time> prappl93: http://pastebin.com/up9UtL8p
<sylasL> software center comes up, but the "install" button is greyed out. same problem in pool/main/b folder
<tr33m4n> sylasL, give it a second, it may take a while on slow hardware
<CFHowlett> sylasL   mount the patch then double click on the b43-fwcutter.deb to install it
<Quan-Time> tried multiple ways around it, still cant seem to work it out.. tried the PPA, without it, libpurple0 HAD issues, but i *think* i resolved it
<sylasL> will try it
<prappl93> Quan-Time, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<deltaray> Hi. I have a server running Ubuntu 11.04 and the last time it booted, it got into this weird mode.
<Quan-Time> prappl93:
<Quan-Time>  uname -a
<Quan-Time> Linux Shim 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:44:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Quan-Time> GAH sorry ppls.
<FloodBot1> Quan-Time: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deltaray> It just shows the Ubuntu loading progress screen, but no console prompt or gdm login
<deltaray> I can't get to the console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Alt-F1 or F2, etc.
<deltaray> Any ideas?
<escott> deltaray, what does it say when you hit the up arrow?
<deltaray> escott: nothing. It doesn't have a cursor or anything.
<deltaray> I can connect to the server remotely and its fine other than that.
<deltaray> I'd rather not reboot it right now.
<deltaray> Because its running stuff.
<escott> deltaray, what runlevel are you at?
<deltaray> escott: when I run runlevel it says N 2, but I'm not sure what that means in upstart
<deltaray> I'm used to init
<escott> deltaray, 2 is the standard runlevel so thats good. if there is nothing in your logs you could see if service gdm start brings gdm up. ive seen that randomly not start before
<deltaray> escott: I've already restart stop gdm and start gdm and that didn't bring it up.
<sylasL> CFHowlett, didn't seem to work. not sure what i did wrong
<escott> deltaray, and no messages in the logs as to why X is not starting?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, the install button never ungreys.
<xangua> Quan-Time: remove the pidgin ppa you added
<Quan-Time> xangua: alreday done..
<CFHowlett> sylasL   you downloaded the files in step 2,  installed in step 3 and the activated in step 4??
<deltaray> escott: Actually, X does start, but I can't see. it
<deltaray> escott: Full disclosure, this machine has 3 video cards. I've tried all the other DVI ports and they are all black.
<escott> deltaray, ps aux | grep X should tell you what vt it is running on
<tr33m4n> sylasL, possibly because you have to install dependencies first... from what I can remember you need to install patch from pool/main/p/patch and dkms from pool/main/d/dkms
<sylasL> nooo
<deltaray> escott: /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-EIxTra/database -nolisten tcp
<CFHowlett> sylasL   going back to the tutorial, you should use the b43 - no internet access method detailed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43_drivers
<sylasL> yes, that is what i have been trying to do. i appreciate that it is laid out there so nicely. however i am apparently unable to make this business function :/
<escott> deltaray, hotplugging dvi could easily confuse X11. you might need to rerun xrandr to get it to rescan the available output devices. but your aux output suggests that it is not attached to a vt. mine looks like /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<sylasL> without trying to be redundant, i am a real novice at this.
<CFHowlett> sylasL   start over, do ALL the steps and we'll troubleshoot
<sylasL> ok
<sylasL> *thanks* for your patience!
<CFHowlett> sylasL   no worries ...
<deltaray> escott: ok. those are good clues. Thanks for your help.
<Micko113> hi all, I'm in gparted live cd. what is the best tool to use to do low level format?
<fattygofaster> is irc still used for downloading
<sylasL> ok...step 1. when i try to go to the pool/main/b or /p files and double click on the contents... nothing happens. so if i try to right click on it and open with software center, i get a window with a greyed out install button.
<escott> Micko113, gparted is perfectly adequate
<deltaray> escott: It still doesn't quite explain why i can't get back to the console since there are getty's running on 1 through 6
<Xabster> I installed the AMD64 version on a Intel Core 2 Duo - can this be the reason for my 2 crashes the past 30 minutes (fresh install)?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, CFHowlett think the best way would appear to do things via command line using dpkg
<escott> deltaray, it could be modesetting. usually one hears of more obvious framebuffer crashes but try !nomodeset
<sylasL> ok.
<Micko113> escott: what tool do I use there? There's too many
<escott> deltaray, but if you cant get to a getty then it sounds like your framebuffer is crashed
<sylasL> terminal open, now what, please?
<KI7MT> Xabster, AM64 is the same as x86_64 it's just not all distro's call it out as such.
<Xabster> i see
<deltaray> escott: but wouldn't it be the framebuffer that is displaying this Ubuntu boot progress screen?
<Xabster> then i'm a little confused :)
<tr33m4n> sylasL, are you familiar with basic commands such as cd, ls etc?
<lilVaratep> How do you make TERMINATOR terminal beep when in irssi? I already '/set' all the stuff for irssi and I even edited the config.py in /usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib/config.py to audible_something True
<sylasL> not really.
<CFHowlett> sylasL   sudo dpkg -i [drag and drop the b43-fwcutter here]
<KI7MT> Xabster, with regaurds to your crashes, what is happening, and on what version of Ubuntu?
<escott> deltaray, the kernel does modesetting in newer versions, but if X crashed the graphics hardware trying to bring it up then you could be left with the last framebuffer before the video card stopped responding
<Xabster> it crashed during "language selection" and then again right after rebooting after the updates and trying to install firefox 10 - mouse responds and can left click/scroll but not right click, 2 terminal windows are open but i can't type in them and they dont have a menu-bar - it's 11.10 KI7MT
<escott> deltaray, you never really know what you will get with a framebuffer crash
<deltaray> oh that's wild.
<calebu2> Is there a good guide to getting synaptic package installer to launch? Image I installed doesn't seem to be fully working
<Xabster> it also appears that my keyboard isn't responding at all, KI7MT
<calebu2> I tried some instructions I found on line no luck
<Xabster> firefox 7 is running and i can move it around, click back and forward, but obviously can't type in any url
<escott> deltaray, the hardware is just a clock that keeps reading and spitting out the contents of some segment of ram, but the kernel/X thinks it has already told the graphics card to scan a different region of ram. so it just keeps dumping the same old contents to the screen
<KI7MT> Xabster, wow, that's allot of troubles .. if it crashed during install, either you have a Hardware issue, or maybe the CD was bad, did you MD5 the ISO before burning it to CD?
<Xabster> no I did not, but I tried again and got through the install
<escott> Micko113, are you in gparted and need to know how to use gparted. or are you in a livecd trying to figure out how to open gparted?
<sylasL> ...ok
<Fyodorovna> calebu2, you get any errors?
<CFHowlett> Xabster   integrity checking an iso takes 60 seconds - just sayin ...
<lilVaratep> How do you make TERMINATOR terminal beep when in irssi? I already '/set' all the stuff for irssi and I even edited the config.py in /usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib/config.py to audible_something True
<tr33m4n> sylasL, has that worked?
<Xabster> CFHowlett, yeah, i should had done that
<deltaray> escott: Do you think I could try rmmod vesafb to fix that?
<CFHowlett> Xabster   feel free to redeem yourself by doing so now
<Tripp> What is the best way to find out a forgotten username?
<Micko113> escott: I've used Hiren's Bootcd and launched it from there. So I think I'm in gparted.
<sylasL> my computer made a noise like it was doing something and then.. nada
<Xabster> i dont have the .iso but I do have the CD - can i do it still?
<CFHowlett> sylasL   step #?
<ztag100> just wondering, does ubuntu one let me backup my system settings? or just files?
<calebu2> Nothing happens
<escott> deltaray, see if !nomodeset is appropriate for you. also check if removing some graphics cards/setting a fixed Xorg.conf helps (so that X doesn't have to scan the pci bus but knows exactly what to use)
<escott> Micko113, don't know what Hiren's bootcd is
<tr33m4n> sylasL, so you did 'sudo dpkg -i name_of_deb.deb' then entered your password, and nothing?
<Fyodorovna> calebu2, you could try gksudo synaptic from a terminal and if any errors show google them or post them.
<CFHowlett> Xabster   we could check the cdrom to make sure you got a good burn ... of course a good burn of a bad iso is still a bad cdrom....
<Xabster> i did verify the dvd after it was burnt, but i did not check the iso
<KI7MT> Tripp, in a terminal: cat /etc/passwd will list all the users on the box, not the passwords fo course.
<Fyodorovna> calebu2, be sure to use nics when responding or we don't see the response. :)
<Micko113> escott, its a live cd that has bunch of programms that load into memory
<calebu2> Hah. It worked from terminal. I feel silly :-)
<Xabster> however, I rebooted and everything is back to normal - i'll look into it when it happens again =)
<Fyodorovna> calebu2, cool.
<deltaray> escott: I'm confused. nomodeset is a kernel boot option right? Are you suggesting I reboot?  I'm trying to avoid that if possible, but maybe its not.
<escott> Micko113, and you are in the ubuntu channel. if you were using the ubuntu livecd i could tell you what to do. but ive never heard of this
<KI7MT> Xabster, another possibility is a bad burn of the ISO meaning the burner is having trouble, maybe burned at too high of speed maybe.
<Tripp> KI7MT: I am at the login prompt.  Password is not an issue, just username.  What do you mean by at a terminal?
<escott> deltaray, if your framebuffer has crashed the only thing you can do to get the graphics back is reboot. but yes nomodeset is a kernel option. it started being necessary with 11.04?
<Micko113> escott, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiren%27s_BootCD
<Xabster> KI7MT, the app i used to burn the DVD spent more than a minute verifying it - i hope thats enough
<KI7MT> Tripp, Ahh, well I wasn't much help then was I. sorry.
<Micko113> escott, no problem
<calebu2> Fyodorovna. I'm on a tablet. It keeps trying to auto correct your nick
<calebu2> So I gave up :-)
<Fyodorovna> calebu2, cool
<Xabster> it acts REALLY strange when I try to alt-tab between programs
<KI7MT> Xabster, I don't know just seems to be allot of errors from install, thats very rare.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, no, it doesnt say 'name_of_deb.deb' it says 'media/Ubuntu 11.10 i386/pool/main/b/b43-fw-cutter'
<Xabster> like, flashing and stuff
<sylasL> tr33m4n, i pressed enter, and it never asked for my pwd
<Fyodorovna> calebu2, did show in red the last time though I think you have got it. :)
<tr33m4n> sylasL, yes good, I was just using an example... have you included the .deb extension on the end of the 'media/Ubuntu 11.10 i386/pool/main/b/b43-fw-cutter'?
<Xabster> there, it just happened again - i used alt-tab and it fucked up
<sylasL> tr33m4n ok :) no, i didn't put the .deb ext.
<Xabster> no longer listening to my keyboard
<Xabster> menubar on terminal gone, can't mouse-right-click
<tr33m4n> sylasL, try that and see what happens
<sylasL> ok
<Xabster> is alt-tab doing something other than cycling through running programs that I don't know of? i'm a linux newbie
<Tripp> K17MT: No Worries, I got it.  -- recovery mode, drop to root, ls /home
<tr33m4n> sylasL, so the full command would be 'sudo dpkg -i "media/Ubuntu 11.10 i386/pool/main/b/b43-fw-cutter.deb"'
<lilVaratep> How do you make TERMINATOR terminal beep when in irssi? I already '/set' all the stuff for irssi and I even edited the config.py in /usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib/config.py to audible_something True
<tr33m4n> sylasL, so the full command would be 'sudo dpkg -i "/media/Ubuntu 11.10 i386/pool/main/b/b43-fw-cutter.deb"'
<sylasL> thanks :) ok, so i got something new now
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ignore first command i just posted
<tr33m4n> sylasL, good
<chillpill> hello
<Tripp> Which actually concerns me somewhat.. I can just hit esc during boot and use recovery mode to access root... How exactly is that not a huge security hole?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, is there any particular part you need to know?
<calebu2> I think I need to go for a fourth OS for my tablet. 3 just isn't confusing enough
<escott> Tripp, physical access is and always has been and always should be root access
<tr33m4n> sylasL, not really, if it installs with no errors all is good :)
<tr33m4n> sylasL, in theory :p
<sylasL> oh, let's not get ahead of ourselves here
<sylasL> we do have an error
<tr33m4n> sylasL, what is it? is it something to do with dependencies?
<Tripp> escott: Yet ubuntu feels the need to force sudo on people...
<sylasL> dpkg:error: unknown option - /
<KI7MT> Tripp, more often than not, it's much safer than root.
<escott> Tripp, if you dont want to use sudo there are many other distributions that will gladly help you shoot yourself in the foot
<sylasL> tr33m4n, did i enter the first initial code incorrectly?
<KI7MT> Especially with folks that are new to Linux in general.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, copy and paste this http://paste.ubuntu.com/867727/
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<Tripp> escott: *chuckles* Why another distro when you can just reenable root within ubuntu in what.. 3 commands?  (yes yes *stern voice* That is not supported by #ubuntu)
<KI7MT> Will also cause you problems as the infrastructure is setup for root-sudo
<damo22> i have not had any issues running as root
<ztag100> ubuntu doesn't force sudo on you
<ztag100> you can easily switch to root user
<ztag100> there is a setting
<KI7MT> You would be the exception moer than the rule on a Ubuntu disto.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, oh hang on a minute... is b43-fw-cutter a folder?
<Tripp> you won't damo22, pretty much it is scare tactics of the younger generation afraid of responsibility
<tr33m4n> sylasL, and is there another file inside?
<sylasL> tr33m4n,ah, yes!
<damo22> lol
<sylasL> tr33m4n, i will replace the one for the other?
<escott> Tripp, b/c if they are using another distro thats one fewer person to come into channel and say some variant of "I just chown -R /'ed, chmod -R /'ed, rm -rf /'ed and broke my system"
<tr33m4n> sylasL, aahh! what's the name of the file inside?
<KI7MT> That's why Im on a gentoo box, doing support for Ubuntu :-) .. root's not scary, you just need to know what your doing and allot of new linuc users don't, which is understandable.
<damo22> obviously i dont log into X as root, thats not really too clever, but running as root in a terminal is ok
<KI7MT> Not wise to IRC as root either, but people still do it.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, sorry, it's quite difficult sometimes figuring things out without the actual situation in front of you :p
<sylasL> tr33m4n, no problem at all, i am just thankful to have someone who has a better idea of what do do than me! :)
<Tripp> I have a voip server running on a box, the only reason I log into it is for maintenance / administrative reasons.  I cannot even begin to count how many lectures I have gotten because I login as root.
<ztag100> I always loggin to my web server as root
<ztag100> The webserver doesn't run as root though
<damo22> :)
<ztag100> doing maintenance from root is fine
<tr33m4n> sylasL, so what is the name of the file inside the folder b43-fw-cutter?
<Tripp> someone using a box for their desktop machine obviously surfing porn as root would be bad practice, but I downloaded the ISO for Ubuntu Server and by default it forces you to use sudo
<lilVaratep> I currently have ubuntu installed through WUBI or something through WIN7. Is there a way to make it so Ubuntu is installed into the hard drive itself without formatting the hard drive just to make partitions?
<ztag100> Tripp: if you are using ubuntu for a server, you should be using sudo
<ztag100> I run my server on debian
<KI7MT> Yup, wasn't goign there, but true true :-)
<Tripp> actually I've come to the conclusion that for my purposes distro does not really matter.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, the name is b43-fwcutter_014-9_i386.deb
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, You can dual boot the system having WinDoze installed first, which the preferred method.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ok, try copy and pasting this command instead http://paste.ubuntu.com/867732/
<Tripp> From first login till having the server live is like 1/2 dozen commands including network and ipsec setup. lol
<lilVaratep> KI7MT wtheck is windoze
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, :-) Windows XP,Vista,7 etc etc: here have a read through this first.: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ztag100> The way I see it, ubuntu is for a laptop/desktop and you don't have to worry about whether or not it works
<sylasL> tr33m4n, it looks like the "outer" file's name on my comp is b43-fwcutter, not b43-fw-cutter, should that be different?
<ztag100> nigger`'
<ztag100> stupid friend sent that
<ztag100> sorry
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, If your running WUBI now, that's not a true Linux env, it's still runnign in a Win env.
<ztag100> I'll tell him to go beep him self
<chipmonk> how different are osx and ubuntu? I want to use unity 3d game engine
<Tripp> I guess I should of clarified my current sitting at home defination of server ;)
<damo22> sylasL, why dont you use tab completion
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ah right, yeah try changing it to that then
<sylasL> damo22, because i have no idea what that means
<damo22> sylasL, all you have to do is type the first bit of the name and hit tab to finish it
<ztag100> chipmonk: in terms of end use? or interms of internals?
<lilVaratep> KI7MT is that why I can't find .config files?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, will try it
<chipmonk> either
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, not sure about that, but, if you want a true Linux / Ubuntu environment, Dual boot is a good option.
<lilVaratep> KI7MT I thought WUBI was a dual boot that's why... because it lets me choose at system startup which OS I want =\
<ztag100> it's not the same as a real dualboot
<Tripp> KI7 - What's your thoughts on BSD? (can I ask that publicly..?) *shrugs*
<ztag100> it is an application that simulates a dual boot
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, negative, it's a set of files install within the windows environment, similar to a large applicaiton.
<chipmonk> is there an osx emulator for linux?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, yay! something new!
<lilVaratep> KI7MT How do I save all my settings from this ubuntu then? I've done a LOT of work on it and customizing it.
<ztag100> chipmonk: you might be able to run a VM, but you need to have a license
<tr33m4n> sylasL, excellent :) only a couple more to go :p
<sylasL> tr33m4n, reading.. unpacking.. looking more promising
<damo22> chipmonk, afaik you can install osx inside vmware legally
<damo22> chipmonk, as long as you own osx
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok, looks like we're ready for something else now
<alvinsun> hi, everyone
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, I've not done allot of work inside WUBI, just tested the installs for UB-QA, so maybe somebody else could chime in one that one.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, are you sure there is nothing in pool/restricted/b?
<chipmonk> am looking for way to play bsg online free with unity engine...which comes in osx and win7 versions only
<sylasL> tr33m4n, i don't see anything when i open the file
 * ztag100 is a stupid alcholic
<Tripp> hmm is there a vmware channel?
<ztag100> it's going to take 3 hours for my update
<ztag100> Tripp: why vmware?
<KI7MT> chipmonk, from my understanding, no, there's no native OSX emulator, but there are a few apps that can and do port over.
<damo22> Tripp: what do you need to know
<Tripp> ztag100: installation of vmware tools on a command line linux installation
<damo22> Tripp, i just did that
<tr33m4n> sylasL, then you'll need to download this file and some how get it to your un-connected computer http://76.73.4.58/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3.2_i386.deb
<ztag100> why do you want to use vmware?
<Tripp> Pretty much I am getting tired of pressing crtl-alt
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok.
<Tripp> ztag100: why would you not run vmware is the question
<ztag100> use kvm instead
<Tripp> kvm?
<ztag100> yah, kvm and qemu
<Tripp> what is the advantage of that?
<minerale> Hi, is there a pre-made Ubuntu Xen Template (domU) with a paravirtualized (PV) kernel from a trusted source ?
<Hiroolo> Hello, I'm having some trouble getting Pyrit-CUDA to work in 11.10 (/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcuda).  I was wondering if anyone in the room uses the program?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok plugged in flash drive with kernel on it
<ztag100> Do alot of people really use ubuntu on a server?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ok, first we need to install a couple more files before we can install that kernel file. essentially we need to do the same command we did before, but modify it slight to install patch and dkms
<sylasL> lead the way
<alvinsun> hi, i am a iter
<ganni> hi,
<tr33m4n> sylasL, so the path in the 'sudo dpkg -i' command needs to change from b/b43-fw-cutter/b43-fwcutter_014-9_i386.deb to p/patch/name_of_your_patch.deb
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<Tripp> ztag100: No Clue, what do you prefer?
<ganni> I want to setup a secure mail server. Do i need to enable TLS in postfix, dovecot OR simple ssl setup in httpd is enough?
<Blue1> wow - whatever happened to my video doesn't work?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, all right, looks good for the patch, too
<tr33m4n> sylasL, brilliant, now we do the same for dkms, so d/dkms/name_of_your_dkms.deb
<malkauns_> how do u use beep  (command) with pulseaudio?
<minerale> Is there an virtual image "ubuntu appliance" (similar to VMWare) but for xen?
<Random832> why doesn't thunderbird show in my alt-tab list?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok, looking fine
<tr33m4n> sylasL, so now that they are both installed we need to install that kernel .deb. the best thing to do would be to copy the file from your usb drive onto your desktop
<nt51> Hi, I'm on a MacMini4,1 (Unibody 2010 model w/ DVD drive) and I keep having trouble booting the OS. I run a dual monitor setup, and even with the boot option "nomodeset", both monitors display nothing. If I only have one monitor connected, it works just fine. What should I do?
<nt51> This includes the LiveCD.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok pasted onto desktop
<chipmonk> trying to run setup of unity 3.5of5 in wine and get unable to elevate installer it requires administrator access....any comments
<tr33m4n> sylasL, and then use the command 'sudo dpkg -i /home/your_username/Desktop/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3.2_i386.deb
<tr33m4n> sylasL, obviously replacing your_username
<sylasL> tr33m4n, yes, i understood it this time but thanks for being so clear :)
<nt51> Anyone have any suggestions as to what I should do?
<chipmonk> nt51 who made your video
<tr33m4n> sylasL, no worries, better to be safe than sorry
<dr_willis> nt51: install with one monitir then install the video card drivers perhaps
<KI7MT> chipmonk, Im a bit confused here, Unity and wine don't normally go together, unless there's a Windows app called Unity.
<RiXtEr--Home> Hey all, when doing anything with files (du -hc --total, or moving/deleteing a large amount, transferring them to another pc, etc)  my load average jumps (sometimes up above 5), any ideas on how to fix this?
<chipmonk> unity 3.5of5 is an online gaming engine
<dr_willis> nt51:  then hookup the other monitor
<nt51> dr_willis, even with the video card drivers installed (which happens to be the built in neavou driver), it still displays nothing, and only half of the time I boot the system will the driver initialize.
<Notimik> is it possible to get thunderbird to auto open the thread where the new email is?
<KI7MT> chipmonk, Ok, no idea what that is, so I'll shut up now :-)
<nt51> for even one display
<Nicolas_Leonida2> is it possible to give a user read/write permission to a directory  without changing the ownership of the directory
<sylasL> tr33m4n, should i put quotation marks around /home...deb this time?
<chipmonk> a valid question k17mt
<dr_willis> nt51:  you tried the actyal nvidia drivers nit the nouveau ones?
<Notimik> Nicolas_Leonida2, put him in a group that could write to that dir
<tr33m4n> sylasL, it's not necessary but you can do. The quotation marks are used when there are spaces in folder names
<sylasL> ok
<nt51> dr_willis: I have had no luck getting the actual nvidia drivers to work, only the nouveau ones will initialize and start the WM successfully...which is every other time I start the system.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Notimik: any other way?
<RiXtEr--Home> Nicolas_Leonida2, xattributes?
<dr_willis> nt51: ive had worse luck with neovu
<chipmonk> are they nvidia drivers for mac version of video card to run in linux?
<Notimik> Nicolas_Leonida2, make it so that other could read and write to it, guess it could be solved thru acl too
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok!
<RiXtEr--Home> Nicolas_Leonida2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_file_attributes
<tr33m4n> sylasL, cool... I'd suggest a reboot, then see where we are from there
<nt51> chipmonk: I haven't seen any Mac version of the 320M drivers anywhere. dr_willis: yeah, it's buggy. one time I boot the system, it'll start just fine, while if I reboot, it'll hang.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok, let's see what happens
<RiXtEr--Home> Nicolas_Leonida2, or maybe a better read ... http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/learn-to-use-extended-file-attributes-in-linux-to-boost-security/1116
<KI7MT> Nicolas_Leonida2, you could create a group, give it R/W and add only him to the group preserving the dir ownership.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok i've rebooted
<tr33m4n> sylasL, any sign of wifi life?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, not really.
<KI7MT> man I hope so you all been at this broadcom issue for a while.
<nt51> it seems like I always have some type of GPU problem on this machine...every other machine works just fine.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, hmm. Is there a wifi toggle switch on your laptop, maybe a function key or something?
<chipmonk> nt51 look at pastebin 867768
<sylasL> tr33m4n, do i need to somehow further "activate" it? the wireless button isn't turning on
<Nicolas_Leonida2> I think I got the answer, it's not possible without additional stuff such as xattributes, or acl
<Nicolas_Leonida2> I created a folder within that folder, and made the user the owner that was a good work around
<CFHowlett> sylasL   hardware switch would be my guess as well
<sylasL> tr33m4n, CFHowlett just a moment
<nt51> chipmonk: how do I get to that paste?
<KI7MT> Nicolas_Leonida2, it's done all the time for things like web-folders, make a group, add them to group, give group r/w permissions.
<chipmonk> msg nt51 http://paste.ubuntu.com/867768/
<CFHowlett> !plymouith
<kaen> where might I find the default contents of /etc/modprobe.d ?
<kaen> if I don't have an ubuntu install
<CFHowlett> !plymouth>cfhowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett, please see my private message
<Nicolas_Leonida2> KI7MT: the reason I hesitate to do that is that root is the owner, changing that may screw things up, wouldn't it?
<nt51> chipmonk: ah, thought you mean pastebin.com...will take a look. Thanks
<indystorm> why does ubuntu lag? Firefox will freeze for up to 30 seconds and the screen dims out on it. Any ideas!?
<L3top> indystorm: has to do with flash
<KI7MT> Nicolas_Leonida2, No, the owner would remain, but the person could add, edit, delete files within the folder.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> KI7MT: right, thanks
<indystorm> OK- is there a fix?
<nt51> chipmonk: okay, how would this help me in any way? does nVidia provide Linux drivers for this card on their website that I haven't seen?
<RiXtEr--Home> indystorm, don't run flash?
<RiXtEr--Home> indystorm, ;)
<L3top> indystorm: you can try gnash... but many specific things wont work... like huludesktop etc
<indystorm> not cool- I might as well not run linux if I can't fun flash---!
<RiXtEr--Home> indystorm, do you have unity 3d (default ubuntu) and what video card are you using
<KI7MT> Nicolas_Leonida2, here's an example: http://superuser.com/questions/19318/how-can-i-give-write-access-of-a-folder-to-all-users-in-linux
<indystorm> I don't use hulu
<L3top> indystorm: was just an example
<KI7MT> see answer 29
<tr33m4n> sylasL, brb, migrating to another room
<dr_willis> i imagine in a year or two flash will have gone the way of realplayer
<L3top> some things will not work... but for the most part gnash works pretty well.
<RiXtEr--Home> dr_willis, thats the idea behind HTML5 AFAIK
<indystorm> I am actually running Zorin-OS... it's based on ubuntu 11.10 just with a fancy desktop gui- it's pretty cool, I like it a lot.... running on a stock dell optiplex 755... core 2 duo- 80gig drive, 2gb ram... on board video- standard 15 pin vga... no DVI.....
<L3top> I dunno if that is correct... HTML5 has some things flash just does well
<L3top> not to mention deep market saturation
<L3top> but that is the idea
<KI7MT> Yep HTML5 will solve allot of this Flash nonsense we put up with now.
<dr_willis> realplayer had deep market saturation... once.
<dr_willis> ;)
<L3top> fair enough
<RiXtEr--Home> it still does on certain sites.
<RiXtEr--Home> heh
<indystorm> I hope to hell it does--! flash is crap- so slow-
<chipmonk> so did lotus 123 at one time
<L3top> I am certainly on board...
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Flash will never go away, it will continue to bother you because of video streaming
<RiXtEr--Home> nah
<kaen> er, system froze. anyone know were I would find the default contents /etc/modprobe.d without having ubuntu installed?
<kaen> where, even
<L3top> Nicolas_Leonida2: if you go to youtube, you can subscribe right now to the html5 beta
<Xabster> I'm in the process of following a guide to remove Unity and use Gnome Classic instead. Part of the guide says: "Remove Truzzi of ubuntu." I googled, but I don't know what that means... any help?
<desk51> which is the best compression software for  files in ubuntu?
<RiXtEr--Home> adobe is killing themselves slowly... first acrobat reader was good... then got progressivly worse, now its a huge download, runs slow, and is pretty much crap
<L3top> its a comin
<xangua> !nounity | Xabster
<ubottu> Xabster: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<CFHowlett> !best|desk51
<ubottu> desk51: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> L3top: I know, but developers have no control over html5's <video> websites will need that to show adds, and all that crap
<L3top> oh... you mean pron ;)
<Captain_Proton> indystorm, go to flash sit start youtube vid right click on got to setting and turn off hardware  acceleration. happen on windows to :)
<L3top> yeah... its gonna be a while till flash dies
<dr_willis> desk51:  7zip or bgzip are the 2 i see the most
<Xabster> xangua, I don't see any explanation of what "Remove Truzzi of Ubuntu" means in that help message
<RiXtEr--Home> I dunno... google has been big on the html5 thing for a few years, its just a matter of time before they take the market in that area as well
<xangua> Xabster: neither do I
<dr_willis> Xabster:  never heard or truzzi either
<indystorm> ok cool thanks dude! I'll try it! :)
<KI7MT> xangua, I didn't know that bot existed, that's good info. Hope it holds true for 12.04
<sylasL> tr33m4n, sorry for the delay
 * RiXtEr--Home can't wait for  the release of  'Ubuntu for Android' ... MMMMHHHMMMM
<dr_willis> i got android for my netbook now. :)
<indystorm> that seemed to work- thanks a ton! that's awesome.....
<Sixmsj> how's the speed for 12.04 versus 11.10
<CFHowlett> !precise|sixmsj
<ubottu> sixmsj: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<RiXtEr--Home> dr_willis, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeFcldavTk Flipping awesome
<dr_willis> speed testing betas is not a good benchmark
<Sixmsj> 12.04 beta came right after i went back to 10.04 from 11.10 ._.
<KI7MT> That Andriod rocks !
<RiXtEr--Home> KI7MT, did you watch that video... :)
<RiXtEr--Home> *entire
<KI7MT> Im watching it now, I have 2x Android phones.
<dr_willis> you can set up ubuntu on rooted android now if you really wanted to. its a vm and vnc setup
<RiXtEr--Home> dr_willis, no no this is entirely different
<KI7MT> I wanna know how he did it now.
<RiXtEr--Home> dr_willis, they either have an app or completely replace the android os, but when it hits a dock it turns into a full blown ubuntu desktop
<dr_willis> RiXtEr--Home:  i know
<RiXtEr--Home> I wish the vid would show more on the phone side of things.
<RiXtEr--Home> KI7MT, my guess is when 12.04 releases this will release
<Captain_Proton> anyany pre order a sparkle tablet?
<KI7MT> Time to start googling :-)
<RiXtEr--Home> KI7MT, if you find a leaked copy, let me know :)
<KI7MT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN4c61ETCWg
<RiXtEr--Home> KI7MT, this isn't it though.
<KI7MT> We should go to Off-Topic really.
<RiXtEr--Home> KI7MT, why, this is fully ubuntu related.
<RiXtEr--Home> KI7MT, either way, i am going to bed now ;)
<tr33m4n> sylasL, back
<sylasL> hi tr33m4n :) sorry i disappeared there
<pankaj_sharma> whats the channel name for off topic?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, as did i
<CFHowlett> pankaj_sharma   #ubuntu-offtopic
<pankaj_sharma> CFHowlett, thanks
<sylasL> tr33m4n, i noticed when i click on the "internet" icon (top right by the clock), it doesnt show an option of 'wireless network, disconnected' anymore. it only shows wired network, disconnected
<sylasL> the computer's wireless button isn't doing a thing
<tr33m4n> sylasL, oh, ok
<CFHowlett> syslq   tr33m4n make sure you haven't blacklisted the wireless drivers.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, if you run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' do the wireless drivers appear in there?
<lilVaratep> Guys.. I get no sound from flash players.. such as youtube
<lilVaratep> HELP!
<lilVaratep> im on google chrome
<sylasL> tr33m4n, got some error msgs... unalbe to locate theme engine in module path. also a popup window saying downloading package index failed, check network status.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ah ok, don't worry about them
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<sylasL> tr33m4n, no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<tr33m4n> sylasL, could you paste the output of 'lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4' into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for me?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, oh I just thought, i bet that's kinda hard without internet access :S
<sylasL> tr33m4n, :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/867798/
<Drathe> hmm
<tr33m4n> sylasL, my bad need to try a different method
<sylasL> tr33m4n, no problem. i feel bad that i've been monopolizing your time for 2+ hrs now, thought
<sylasL> though
<KI7MT> tr33m4n, not to muddy the waters, but what about ndiswrapper and modprobe the driver
<Drathe> who was helping me earlier?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, is fine, no worries :) you gonna need to download 2 more files, http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o and http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 and put them on your desktop
<tr33m4n> KI7MT, sussed it now, really should of paid more attention earlier :p
<KI7MT> Ahh ok.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, got them on the desktop
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ok can you do 'sudo dpkg --remove bcmwl-kernel-source*'
<risoyr> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm getting this error - http://pastebin.com/tZV48gbt - when trying to install konversation. CAn anyone help me fix it?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, I completely misread what broadcom version you had, my bad
<phy1729> When installing Ubuntu 11.10 The monitor goes into power save mode after about a minute. There does not seem to be a setting in the BIOS to prevent this. noacpi nomodeset and noapm do not fix the problem. What should I do to fix this?
<hydrox24> phy1729: I am assuming that you've looked throught the ubuntu power settings under the system setting program
<sylasL> tr33m4n, no problem! looks like the command worked fine
<phy1729> hydrox24: I can't as I don't have ubuntu installed yet
<CFHowlett> risoyr   what version of ubuntu are you running
<tr33m4n> sylasL, ok now 'cd ~/Desktop'
<hydrox24> phy1729: right, ofcourse, sorry about that
<tr33m4n> sylasL, and then 'tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2'
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<hydrox24> phy1729: what sort of computer are you using?
<reith2004> phy1729, i have that problem also, are you going to  install ubuntu on laptop?
<phy1729> Dell vostro 400
<phy1729> reith2004: It's a desktop
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<risoyr> CFHowlett: Ubuntu 10.04
<reith2004> phy1729, oh, what ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, then 'sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o'
<phy1729> 11.10 Server
<reith2004> phy1729, try nolapic noapic nomodeset
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<tr33m4n> sylasL, then 'sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o'
<phy1729> reith2004: trying
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<tr33m4n> sylasL, now in theory if you do 'sudo jockey-gtk' something might come up
<tr33m4n> sylasL, hopefully it won't complain about no internet
<hydrox24> phy1729: hows it going so far?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, it did complain about no internet and then it told me there were no proprietary drivers in use on my system
<phy1729> hydrox24: seems to be working
<CFHowlett> risoyr    you could install kdebase-runtime and then install konversation
<phy1729> Nope just went off
<tr33m4n> sylasL, hmm, try running this command 'sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb' followed by this command 'sudo modprobe b43'
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok
<sylasL> nothing happened
<tr33m4n> sylasL, now try a reboot
<Nicolas_Leonida2> does anyone have mediatomb installed for ps3?
<sylasL> tr33m4n, will do
<KI7MT> Gotta love Broadcom .. what a pain they are.
<tr33m4n> KI7MT, ha, yep
<hydrox24> phy1729: I can't really find any info about this issue online with some preliminary searches, do you have a spare external monitor? if so I might suggest using that to see if it works any better
<phy1729> hydrox24: they all do it
<pat123> indeed
<hydrox24> KI7MT: agreed, I can't get mon0 to switch channels from -1 and I am too scared that i'll break my amazingly well working brcmsmac driver to recompile the newest one.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok, when i turned it on, it said "wireless network disabled by hardware switch", then, when i pressed the switch, it now says "device not ready"
<KI7MT> LOL I dont blame you, I had a similar situation with a Netgear WG311, took me forever to get that thing working.
<hydrox24> phy1729: Maybe try the 12.04 beta? Normally I wouldn't recommend this as it's not really a satisfactory solution and could be a pain for you but it is worth a go if you can be bothered.
<sylasL> tr33m4n, is my crappy old computer a lost cause?
<tr33m4n> sylasL, shouldn't be, just doing some quick research :p
<sylasL> tr33m4n, ok. i've been wondering where on earth you've been coming up with all of these commands! :)
<hydrox24> sylasL: try "sudo rfkill list all" for a little more info, soft block is ubuntu/software hardblock is the hardware.
<CFHowlett> sylasL   ? this help?  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/wireless-became-disabled-how-do-i-enable-858357/
<hydrox24> sylasL: what problem are you trying to fix?
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   broadcom wireless ...
<phy1729> hydrox24: will do
<sylasL> hydrox24, wireless not working after installation
<sylasL> CFHowlett, thanks :)
<hydrox24> sysdoc: I am assuming your on 11.10?
<hydrox24> sylasL: I am assuming your on 11.10?
<sylasL> yes
<KI7MT> I've seen more prob's with BC cards here in UB support than I can count, then need to fix this at the kernel level.
<pat123> works fine for me on most regular ubuntu but not on  others
<KI7MT> t.. they need ..
<KI7MT> Intel Pro cards here all the way.  e1000 and e1000e drivers :-)
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: can you bring me up to speed?
<hydrox24> help log
<log> Help me.
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   on the wifi issue?
<CFHowlett> *sorry split attention span*
<CFHowlett> log you need to state your problem
<log> CFHowlett: It was a facetious comment based on <hydrox24> help log. ;P
<sylasL> hydrox24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/867827/
<Canadian1296> How do I automatically set the time in Ubuntu from the command line? I didn't have internet when I installed and the timestamps on all my logfiles are off.
<CFHowlett> Canadian1296   see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-set-date-time-from-linux-command-prompt/
<Canadian1296> CFHowlett: Thanks
<KI7MT> Canadian1296, open a terminal, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  .. follow directions.
<WakkaFlockaFlame> what up mah babies
<doc-saintly> Does meld perform a binary comparison on files?
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: sorry, yes please
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   per the ubuntu broadcom wiki, sylasl used the b43 no internet method to configure his wifi.  No joy.  He's got a broadcom 4318 and it should have worked.  I'd *almost* suggest compiling the broadcom sta linux driver as nothing else seems to work.
<KI7MT> Canadian1296, then a simple sudo date nnddhhmmyyyy.ss  should put you back where you want to be.
<tr33m4n> CFHowlett, hydrox24 I made the mistake of thinking STA driver was needed when in fact b43 (legacy) was required
<Canadian1296> KI7MT CFHowlett: Got it, thanks :)
<tr33m4n> CFHowlett, hydrox24 sorry, meant to say NOT legacy
<TurtleSoup> I have an internet switchbox running ethernet to about 40 different boxes. My specific server is on a router, local IP 192.168.2.4. Is there a way I can connect to this computer from outside of the local network if I also know the switch's IP? (for the purpose of Ampache.)
<KI7MT> Canadian1296, just fyi:  nn=month, dd=day, hh=hour, mm=minute, .ss = seconds,
<KI7MT> Oh and YYYY=Year :-)
<TurtleSoup> The router has ethernet from the switchbox, and it connects the server via ethernet from the router.
<phy1729> hydrox24: It seems to be working with the beta
<hydrox24> phy1729: really? fantastic!
<phy1729> I am just as suprised as you
<hydrox24> phy1729: so are you happy to use 12.04 then?
<phy1729> Never mind -__-
<hydrox24> phy1729: rats.
<phy1729> Just turned off
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: can I suggest the brcmsmac driver? it always works for me.
<hydrox24> phy1729: is it turning off the laptops main screen? and is it the onlt thing that turns off or does the HDD spin down after a while too>
<__machine> i want to install forked-daapd on 10.04 lts, but no package is available… do i just install from src? or look for backport? or build a backport?
<phy1729> hydrox24: It's a desktop; I think the HDD is still active
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   well nothing else has worked ...
<tr33m4n> sylasL, im going to call it quits, there are some peeps here looking into the issues it would seem, need to get some sleep. Hope it gets fixed soon!
<sylasL> tr33m4n, thank you all of your time and help!!! have a good night
<sylasL> i have to hit the sack too.
<tr33m4n> sylasL, no problem :) adios
<hydrox24> sylasL: you sure you don
<hydrox24> sylasL: want to try the brcm80211 driver first?
<sylasL> oh, i have a toddler that just woke up and it's almost 1 am here. wish i could!
<myrmidette> can anyone explain to me how I can remove the first few seconds of a .ogm video?
<hydrox24> sylasL: that's cool, just look into install brcm80211 when you can, I think you might have a hope.
<hydrox24> sylasL: If that doesn't work, upgrading the kernel to the newest version sometimes improves things
<OldOneEye> how many eggdrops can 5/1mbit connection support?
<sylasL> thanks for all of your help hydrox24 and CFHowlett. i'll check it out
<sylasL> good night :)
<hydrox24> OldOneEye: not sure that that's an Ubuntu Q, try #linux or #networking
<CFHowlett> sylasL   good night.  better luck tomorrow when we're all refreshed :)
<sylasL> thanks!
<myrmidette> I tried using ffmpeg and here is the output: http://pastebin.com/XEARYVaR
<n00bprogrammer> I know this is for ubuntu but since most people that run ubuntu know a small bit about coding and vb/vb.net are dead, does any know visual basic? or possibly any language like it since I think it has more to do with the formula than the code...
<phy1729> hydrox24: I don't suppose you know how to install blindly?
<theadmin> n00bprogrammer: Visual Basic? Seriously? Use C#... It's more powerful and compiles to CLR as well
<n00bprogrammer> It is not by choice ^^, its for my programming class
<chillpill> T
<chillpill> t
<CFHowlett> myrmidette   seems to be choking on the "ogm" codec.  see  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ogmrip-ripping-and-encoding-dvds-into-aviogm-files.html
<chillpill> C
<n00bprogrammer> theadmin, you know C# than?
<theadmin> n00bprogrammer: To an extent, yes
<n00bprogrammer> will you try to help me if I send you screens of my problem?
<myrmidette> CFHowlett, the link doesn't really explain how to edit :( it only re-encodes video
<hydrox24> phy1729: hmmm, not really... maybe you could vnc in...
<hydrox24> phy1729: how complex is the install your doing.. is it just a clean insatall or are you doing dual-boot etc.
<phy1729> clean
<ziyadb> Hello, how do I enable audio jack sensing in unity?
<hydrox24> sweet, looks like ssh may be an issue
<kapz> asking in general....does anyone here own blackberry bold, and if you do how do you manage(sync,update etc.) it via ubuntu?
<hydrox24> ziyadb: define 'sensing'
<CFHowlett> myrmidette   gotta admit I've never even heard of an .ogm file.  But I did find this:  http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-lives-in-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<CFHowlett> supports OGM editing as I read it.
<hydrox24> kapz: http://forums.crackberry.com/general-discussion-f2/solved-sync-your-blackberry-ubuntu-linux-73014/
<ziyadb> hydrox24: the built-in speakers are not enabled once external speakers are plugged into the audio jack.
<phy1729> hydrox24: I nmap'd it and everything was closed
<ziyadb> hydrox24: I would like for it to detect if something is plugged and then disable the built-in speakers.
<weeb1e> hi everyone
<CFHowlett> weeb1e   greetings
<ziyadb> hydrox24: s/enabled/disabled/
<weeb1e> Can anyone please explain to me how I can setup a "file" that is actually a stream, which can have logs written to and read from in realtime without having ever-expanding file?
<hydrox24> phy1729: yes, you'll need to 'prep' it from a booted liveCD
<myrmidette> CFHowlett, ok I tried to use avidemux- it previewed the video successfully, but when I pressed 'selection start' it crashed, here's the output: <myrmidette> что-не получается
<myrmidette> * Iorik has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<myrmidette> <myrmidette> нажал кнопку selection start, а он взял и выдал: http://pastebin.com/gKKYqrpY
<myrmidette> oops sorry
<hydrox24> phy1729: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<hydrox24> phy1729: on second thought, it's a little complex and could go wrong
<CFHowlett> myrmidette   I don't use avid and won
<CFHowlett> won't be any help troubleshooting.  sorry.
<hydrox24> weeb1e: FIFO (pipes) wont
<hydrox24> weeb1e: FIFO (pipes) wont work?
<weeb1e> hydrox24: not pipes
<weeb1e> hydrox24: From what I can tell, it needs to be a file
<llutz_> weeb1e: a named pipe (fifo) is kinda file
<ziyadb> hydrox24: any thoughts?
<weeb1e> It'll be used by "log_file"
<weeb1e> llutz_: Ok, thanks, I'll try that
<kapz> cool..thank you hydrox24 will give it a shot, coz the same thing happened with Barry software, it connects but crashes while syncing... :|
<hydrox24> ziyadb: I think that looking into pulseaudio configuration would be a good idea
<hydrox24> kapz: no prob :)
<weeb1e> I take it mkfifo is the best way to create named pipes
<theadmin> weeb1e: Pretty much the only one
<weeb1e> cool
<[arabic-man]> HI
<CFHowlett> [arabic-man]   greetings
<Guest62335> is there a way of configuring x to disable the touchpad while typing?
<ziyadb> hydrox24: it's past the point of modifying things from gnome-volume-control, alsamixer, or pulseaudio.
<ziyadb> hydrox24: the only lead I have thus far is the greying out of the "headphones" setting on alsamixer, so it is likely to be a compatibility issue.
<[arabic-man]> CFHowlett greetings‏ ‏YOU
<hydrox24> Guest62335: that used to be under mouse setting (under system settings) is it not still under those?
<ziyadb> Guest62335: yes, go to mouse and trackpad settings, and find the option to disable the touchpad while typing.
<CFHowlett> [arabic-man]   do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ziyadb> [arabic-man]: kefak?
<Guest62335> ye, i'm using fluxbox, wonder if this is a global setup
<drounse> can you mount a mac hard drive with a live cd?
<CFHowlett> drounse   don't see why not ...
<hydrox24> Guest62335: should still work
<Guest62335> ty
<hydrox24> drounse: absolutely
<[arabic-man]> "¤<ziyadb> [arabic-man]: kefak?" ahln anta kefak
<johnnycr> hey all, I just installed 11.10 on a secondary pc and I'm very new to linux, and I'm having trouble getting my usb wireless adapter to work.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<ziyadb> [arabic-man]: tamam.
 * CFHowlett immediately goes into ghost mode
<Wooden_Android> johnnycr, im having the same exact problem
<ziyadb> hydrox24: So who knows a thing or two about audio troubleshooting?
<johnnycr> nice, I'm not the only one in this boat!
<ziyadb> at first I had tolerated it as a minor nuisance, it is however becoming an inconvenience.
<hydrox24> johnnycr: when you plug it in, got to the network settings (right click wifi icon in top left) click wireless and see if you can turn it on
<drounse> CFHowlett thats what i thought, i was at the local electronic store, and a guy was talking to a salesmen about how his mac wouldnt boot or something along those lines and he was trying to buy something for windows hdds for mounting and i said boot a live linux cd and they both looked at me like i was an idiot
<CFHowlett> drounse   most computer store employers know jack all about computers except how to sell them.
<[arabic-man]> "¤<ziyadb> [arabic-man]: tamam." you are from any country
<johnnycr> hydrox24, I can turn it on and it says I'm connected to the network but firefox can't communicate with it
<Gautam123> HI all, have a problem with my 11.10. Fresh install. Every time the computer boots, the volume is muted. I have to manually raise the volume level each time. Is there a fix for this? Thanks.
<ziyadb> CFHowlett: which, arguably, is a very important skill :)
<johnnycr> it says I'm connected but my browser gives me nothing
<hydrox24> johnnycr: what error does the browser give?
<ziyadb> johnnycr: in that case it's likely to be a network issue.
<[arabic-man]> I'm looking for a job and a girl for marriage lol lol
<drounse> CFHowlett yea i figured, cuz the salesmen was telling him to go to the microcenter and im like "NOOOO, just boot a live cd, youll save a ton of money"
<Wooden_Android> hydrox24, johnnycr : when i test ubuntu it has my wireless turned off, and any attempt to turn it on does nothing
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   or it could be a locked down network awaiting yoru entry code...
<johnnycr> it says "firefox can't find the server...
<weeb1e> Damn
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> hell
<jameslord> :(
<hydrox24> Wooden_Android: hold on a sec, trying to fix johnnycr's issue right now
<weeb1e> hydrox24: could not seek to end of file while opening "/tmp/named_pipe_test_log": invalid seek
<CFHowlett> jameslord   greetings
<Wooden_Android> hydrox24 ok ill wait
<jameslord> /etc/sudoers james ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL, why this not work:(
<hydrox24> weeb1e: sorry, I simply know that FIFO exists nothing about it unfortunately.
<jameslord> i have to type password when i use sudo fdisk :(
<jameslord> what's wrong?
<weeb1e> hydrox24: ah damn
<weeb1e> llutz_: do you know?
<hydrox24> johnnycr: can you open a "terminal" for me?
<doc-saintly> jameslord: why are you so concerned?
<drounse> jameslord you can try using root terminal
<doc-saintly> There's a reason it's there :S
<churchill> Hi. Is there a way to get the fingerprint of a GPG public key string?
<[arabic-man]> lol lol see me
<weeb1e> I'm guessing I can't use FIFO then :(
<CFHowlett> jameslord   right.  to protect you
<johnnycr> hydrox24, i can but you'll have to walk me through command line... its been a while
<hydrox24> that's finw
<weeb1e> In which case, the only thing I can think of is try use a normal file and keep clearing it as it is tailed
<hydrox24> johnnycr: just type the "ping www.google.com" command in (without quotes) and hit enter
<weeb1e> But I get the feeling that could result in lost data
<[arabic-man]> I'm looking for a job and a girl for marriage lol lol
<johnnycr> got "unknown host"
<needhelp1> Im looking to install ubuntu next to another linux distro on my pc, im having issues determing where i should install grub to. I dont want to mess up my existing grub menu and i want to be able to boot to both distros
<CFHowlett> !ot|[arabic-man]
<ubottu> [arabic-man]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drounse> jameslord ubuntu uses sudo other distros use su, if you were using su you could just use su and not get prompted for a pasword
<ziyadb> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, in the mbr generally what is the other distro?
<Canadian1296> I set up a complete mail server, and postfix will accept mail to the server, but when I try to send outgoing mail I get "Relay access denied"
<hydrox24> needhelp1: use gparted to look at your systems partitions and find which partition has a boot flag. use that one.
<CFHowlett> needhelp1   what bootloader do you have installed now?
<drounse> Canadian1296 open ports?
<Canadian1296> drounse: Everything is open (just for testing)
<needhelp1> CFHowlett, how do i tell what bootloader i currently have?
<phy1729> johnnycr: try "ping 8.8.8.8" No quotes
<CFHowlett> needhelp1   how does the linux you currently have load?
<jameslord> CFHowlett dude, don't you know what nopasswd means, i am using my pc for develop perpose, i hate type password:(
<[arabic-man]> ok
<churchill> Is there a way to get the fingerprint of a GPG public key string?
<[arabic-man]> ok
<johnnycr> phy1729, i got "Network is unreachable"
<needhelp1> CFHowlett, loads directly from hdd, no grub menu as this is the only OS on the pc currently
<churchill> I mean, FROM a string (not using the useless GUI).
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, what is that distro?
<needhelp1> another ubuntu version
<drounse> Canadian1296 hmm, check port 25
<johnnycr> I have the linux driver for the adapter on a usb drive right now, but not sure how to install it
<drounse> Canadian1296 thats the outgoing mail port
<CFHowlett> needhelp1   thnn there's no other boot loader to mess up.  Install grub to the dev i.e. /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, both grub 2 if past 9.10, put the grub in the mbr and this install will have grub controll.
<needhelp1> do i need to check where my grub is currently installed to?
<hydrox24> johnnycr: I think that your driver is OK, because the wifi symbol is lit up
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, no
<drounse> Canadian1296 http://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/888/Checking+your+outgoing+mail+server+%28Is+Port+25+blocked%3F%29
<needhelp1> so choose mbr correct?
<CFHowlett> needhelp1   didn't you JUST tell me you don't have a bootloader installed already?
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, yes as CFHowlett described.
<Canadian1296> drounse: I can connect to port 25, and i say helo, set mail from, but when I type "rcpt to: myemail@gmail.com" I get "554 5.7.1 <myemail@gmail.com>: Relay access denied"
<needhelp1> CFHowlett, no bootloader would mean  i still have grub just not splash correct.
<[arabic-man]> Well who wants to talk to me in the topics for the other to regulate the channel #may
<[arabic-man]> "<[arabic-man]> Well who wants to talk to me in the topics for the other to regulate the channel #may"
<drounse> Canadian1296 did you enable "server requires authentication"?
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, if you tapped shift at powering on with just the original ubuntu you would se ethe grub menu.
<Canadian1296> drounse: I think so. Which config file is it in?
<Fyodorovna> or esc depending on the actual ubuntu release.
<Canadian1296> drounse: postfix's main.cf?
<drounse> Canadian1296 possibly im not too sure :/
<needhelp1> asuming there is one, i would still install to mbr correct?
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, yes, just note that when you want top update grub it will be from this install.
<hydrox24> johnnycr: OK, so what does the driver come as (what sort of file>
<Fyodorovna> to*
<[arabic-man]> Wew
<johnnycr> its a .zip file
<drounse> Canadian1296 i just looked it up it is in the main.cf
<needhelp1> thanks.
<hydrox24> johnnycr: where did you get it (trying to figure out what steps to take to install it)
<Canadian1296> drounse: Then I don't belivee I do... What is the actual option?
<churchill> Is there a way to get the fingerprint of a GPG public key without using the stupid gui?
<johnnycr> http://www.rosewill.com/products/1595/ProductDetail_Download.htm
<Canadian1296> drounse: It should be noted I have SASL and TLS authentication. Probably a rougue option in one of their files.
<hydrox24> churchill: try using the gpg command line program
<Flannel> churchill: gpg --list-keys will list all your keys, --list-key email, or name, or whatever, will filter out just those keys.
<Canadian1296> drounse: Ill be right nack.
<drounse> Canadian1296 http://serverfault.com/questions/42519/how-to-correct-postfix-relay-access-denied use this website to check against the config file
<Fyodorovna> needhelp1, you will see a grub menu now if you want either OS to be at the top as default, you would just give that Ubuntu grub control, by running a grub install to the mbr from the terminal in that version.
<hydrox24> churchill: try using the --fingerprint option as well
<churchill> hydrox24, Flannel: the problem I'm trying to solve is how to identify the key I added to the gui
<phy1729> hydrox24: might have windows (which was previously on the computer) set someting on the graphics card?
<hydrox24> churchill: does this command work for you? gpg --list-keys --fingerprint
<drounse> i know this is random, but i hate unity i feel like it hasnt gotten any better
<churchill> hydrox24, Flannel: there's absolutely no way for me to match which key I added without seeing the fingerprint of the PUBLIC KEY which I add!
<Flannel> churchill: email? or just --list-keys and then peruse them.  If you just added it, it'll have todays date, it also may be the only one :)
<churchill> Flannel, date is a good indication! ty
<hydrox24> phy1729: that might be a good idea, it ceratinly occured to me earlier
<phy1729> hydrox24: now how to reset that
 * phy1729 searches
<hydrox24> phy1729: hold on, so your telling me that the screen is sent to sleep and DOESNT wake up if you wiggle the mouse
<Canadian1296> Im back.
<phy1729> yep
<phy1729> same with hitting the keyboard
<Fyodorovna> hydrox24, you have to hit a key on the keyboard
<phy1729> That's why it was such a problem istalling
<hydrox24> Fyodorovna: no, phy1729 is having issues with the screen not waking up, not me.
<[arabic-man]> I need a download site for chat programs work to break the ban or not one can I'm banned from Syria
<Fyodorovna> hydrox24, ah my bad. :)
<[arabic-man]> "<[arabic-man]> I need a download site for chat programs work to break the ban or not one can I'm banned from Syria"
<phy1729> Fyodorovna: I'm trying to install; however, the screen sleeps and won't wake up after a few minutes.
<phy1729> hydrox24: devolpment, it happens in the BIOS too.
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, I saw that earlier let me google for info.
<drounse> does anyone use vuze?
<hydrox24> phy1729: well that REALLY sucks
<hydrox24> phy1729: atleast it isnt
<eSoul> I am trying to patch/compile a custom kernel module but I cant seem to find the file I need to edit after installing both the kernel-source package or the kernel-headers
<hydrox24> phy1729: atleast it isnt ubuntu :)
<phy1729> hydrox24: indeed, but somehow windows got it to work
<phy1729> probably messed something up at the same time ;)
<[arabic-man]> Wew
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, you installing from the desktop or from the boot gui
<ziyadb> hydrox24: oh that reminds me, I have a simple issue too. It doesn't suspend nor hibernate, if I issue those commands, it just dims the screen (presumably in an attempt to performed the specified action) and returns the login screen.
<[arabic-man]> .tr :en :ar ‏Hi
<phy1729> Fyodorovna: from the ubuntu install disk trying 12.04b1 server recently
<[arabic-man]> you need bot translation
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, you know the graphic card, the sever I assume is a text install, so not sure.
<Fyodorovna> server*
<phy1729> GT 6800
<[arabic-man]>  i join /join #may
<[arabic-man]> bue
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, have you tried the nomodeset option with a f6 prompt at the power on?
<hydrox24> ziyadb: are you using unity or gnome-shell?
<hydrox24> ziyadb: I had this issue for a while but it went away...
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/179901
<phy1729> yes
<ziyadb> hydrox24: Unity.
<eSoul> phy1729, gt 6800 is an older card is it not?  just curious, im not trying to say it wont/will work, but I know thats the current nvidia cards are 3 digit now and not 4
<phy1729> It is
<ziyadb> hydrox24: I did however install compiz which disabled unity at first, but then I re-enabled it. This started happening before I installed it.
<phy1729> power.apic_notimer=1
<phy1729> tried noapic nomodeset and power.apic_notimer=1
<jameslord> drounse dude, i often build software using common user, after the build is finished, the pc should be poweroff automatically ,
<hydrox24> ziyadb: try setting your computer to hibernate when the lid is closed (if it's a laptop) and see if that works
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, you have looked at this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<phy1729> Fyodorovna: no; looking now
<eSoul> Does anyone know what package would give me the .c and .h files for kernel modules so that i can patch and build a custom driver
<Canadian1296> Is there a way to keep a laptop running as if the lip was open even when it's closed?
<eSoul> Canadian1296 -- tell the laptop to not suspend when the lid is closed, power option in System Settings
<Fyodorovna> Canadian1296, yes you can set the power to do nothing when closed.
<hydrox24> Canadian1296: just change the system power setting under "Systemsettings" to only turn of the screen when the lid is closed
<Canadian1296> eSoul hydrox24: no GUI. How do I do it from the command line!
<Canadian1296> **?
<eSoul> ahh, good question
<ziyadb> hydrox24: negative, perhaps I should configure it to auto-suspend once the lid is closed.
<hydrox24> ziyadb: sorry, I meant suspend, not hibernate, suspend is what works for me.
<jameslord> why NOPASSWD not works:)
<jameslord> :(
<theadmin> jameslord: Give your sudoers line, it must be malformed.
<jameslord> theadmin dude, edit using visudo, malformed?
<ziyadb> hydrox24: yeah, I tried both. Neither worked.
<jameslord> theadmin jack ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<jameslord> help :)
<jameslord> why NOPASSWD not words?
<hydrox24> ziyadb: what happens when you close the lid?
<theadmin> jameslord: Still give the line. Also be aware that lines that come later in the file are more important -- that is, if you have this line BEFORE the standard "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL", that second line, with admin, will be more important. Also, you skipped a space.
<dw-> My network connections are opening in Firefox how do I change that to Nautilus ?
<eSoul> Does anyone know what ubuntu package actually has the .c and .h files for kernel modules so i can actually edit the file and build a custom module?
<rectangletangle> kl
<Vexiant> Hello, I'm running fluxbox on Ubuntu and I want to setup a VPN. How do I go about accessing the network manager? Picture of what I mean: http://www.kabatology.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/netwk-connect.png
<theadmin> Vexiant: Well, that's a networkmanager window, so you're already in it, no?
<jameslord> theadmin dude, you are right:)
<Vexiant> No, I found a picture on the net
<dw-> Vexiant: click the network thing then VPN Connections? :)
<theadmin> Vexiant: Ah okay. Well, install the network manager, run nm-applet, and it will sit in your tray (you should have some sort of a panel, though)
<jameslord> theadmin that line should not appeared in front of admin :(
<Vexiant> dw-, I use fluxbox. It's not there
<jameslord> theadmin how did you know this? how you read code of sudo?
<Vexiant> theadmin, thanks. I'll try that
<theadmin> jameslord: Correct. And please refrain from calling me "dude" in the future, I find that offensive. I know this just from, uh, playing around with all that stuff lol
<phy1729> Fyodorovna: I think I found the problem, the GPU's fan isn't working
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, cool. :)
<dw-> clicking Places -> ftp site opens in Firefox, how do I change this (back) to nautilus?
<phy1729> On to the next box
<Vexiant> yo, theadmin, it works!
<theadmin> Vexiant: grats.
<Vexiant> but, their has gotta be some way where I don't need to leave terminal open XD
<theadmin> Vexiant: Sure, just run nm-applet like this: nm-applet &disown
<theadmin> Vexiant: And add it to your ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<theadmin> Owait
<theadmin> Fluxbox != openbox, never mind me
<Vexiant> lol
<Vexiant> ok
<Vexiant> so don't do that?
<jameslord> theadmin ok, dude:)
<theadmin> Vexiant: Yeah I'm not sure where fb's autostart scripts are.
<theadmin> jameslord: Told you not to call me that -_-
<theadmin> Vexiant: But as for "nm-applet &disown", that will work
<jameslord> theadmin sorry, dude:(
<theadmin> *sigh*
<Vexiant> I'm asking now, theadmin
<Vexiant> on fluxbox's IRC
<theadmin> Vexiant: Cool, good luck
<dw-> how do i get gconf to re-read the .gconf folders
<ajin> dear lord, so many guys on #ubuntu
<theadmin> dw-: For one, don't edit them manually, use gconf-editor. Secondly, I know no way other than logging out and back in
<jameslord> theadmin what is the time now?
<dw-> theadmin: i had to add a new entry for ftp.. couldnt do it in editor.. thx
<theadmin> jameslord: 1330847865
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if theres a fix for the adobe flash player settings for webcams? theres a site i go to that allows broadcasting with webcam but whenever the popup for the flash player settings come up i can't select anything, i've googled this problem and found out several people have the same issues, some went back to 11.04 some didn't and said to use unuty 2d. does anyone know if this bug only happens from upgrading from
<GhostWolf>  11.04?
<jameslord> theadmin date seems not return a long integer:(
<Vexiant> found it, theadmin
<Vexiant> and set it up
<Vexiant> thank you soo much, bro
<theadmin> ...What is it with you all calling me "bro" and "dude" >.>
<theadmin> jameslord: If you want Unix time, do: date +%s
<pfifo> GhostWolf, goto global flash settings and allow it from that menu
<Vexiant> I never called you dude :v
<Vexiant> james did
<GhostWolf> pfifo i was told on the some sites that doesn't work
<Vexiant> anyhow
<Vexiant> thanks
<theadmin> Vexiant: jameslord did, yeah, I'm saying "you all" :D
<eSoul> What ubuntu package should I install if I want to edit a .c and .h file of a kernel module so I can patch it and build my own version
<GhostWolf> and plus pfifo i don't know how to get to the global flash settings
<jameslord> Vexiant hi
<zcily> 00
<insanefreedom> ./configure does not work i get the error ./configure: No such file or directory anybody know how to fix it?
<phy1729> are you in the right directory?
<insanefreedom> yes
<eSoul> yeah, insanefreedom, that is way too broad, what are you even trying to run ./configure on, (what are you trying to install)
<theadmin> insanefreedom: No configure script, likely, maybe there already is a Makefile?
<phy1729> is the file there?
<insanefreedom> i used the ls comand and a file called configure.ac is in there
<eSoul> insanefreedom, not the same
<phy1729> then run ./configure.ac ?
<theadmin> insanefreedom: Run autoconf then
<dw-> argh.. added ftp with /usr/bin/nautilus to gconf url-handlers, yet Places -> ftp site still opens in Firefox.. FML
<monser> hello all
<monser> Could you please tell me how to set up the ip gateway dns servers and network mask manually without using network manager
<monser> i guess I have to write that information in a file
<monser> but I do not know where
<phy1729> /etc/network
<phy1729> that directory
<GhostWolf> we got a spammer in here. his nick is abcsdgad and posting sex sites in pm just letting people know
<llutz_> monser: /etc/network/interfaces
<monser> its a bot
<phy1729> GhostWolf: tell #freenode
<phy1729> monser: /etc/network/interfaces
<johnnycr> hey all... I still need some help getting my wireless usb adapter to work.  It says I'm connected to the network but I'm not getting any internet access
<GhostWolf> why? he's in this room im not in freenode channel
<GhostWolf> if there are mods in this chan they should take care of him if he's in herew
<GhostWolf> -w
<eSoul> monser, there is a specific way the info has to go in, let me get you the link  use when I need to do it myself
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Ask in #ubuntu-ops
<monser> ok thank you
<GhostWolf> ok theadmin
<eSoul> monser -- http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<llutz_> monser: "man 5 interfaces" for syntax. also it's handy to install "resolvconf" and set dns in /etc/network/interfaces too
<eSoul> monser -- and yes, if you scroll down you will see that DNS info goes in another file completely but it tells you how to set up both files on that page
<monser> ok thank you
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me with the adobe flash player problem? as i posted before, i go to a site that allows me to chat with friends and use a webcam, but with 11.10 the adobe flash player settings freeze, i found out alot of people have this problem some people ungraded back to 11.04. does anyone know if this is a bug only on the upgraded 11.10 or does it also happen on a fresh install?
<theadmin> GhostWolf: This happens on multiple platforms including Windows actually, Adobe thing -_-
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Try in Chrome (Chrome, not Chromium), it includes an up-to-date Flash build which seems to work
<monser> and another silly question.I have a files in the Desktop folder/directory.HOwever I do not see them on the actual Desktop.How can I see them.I guess the workspaces are messed up in some way
<dw-> sweet i added x-scheme-handler/ftp=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop to /etc/gnome/defaults.list now ftp opens in nautilus again.. woot
<whqing> is anyone konw? why is hud not installing on my 12.04?
<whqing> unity version is 5.4
<GhostWolf> theadmin, no it doesn't happen on windows. it happens on only ubuntu 11.10 i've tried it on windows. it doesn't have issue with it. and people who revert back to 11.04 don't have the freezing issue
<theadmin> !precise | whqing
<ubottu> whqing: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<GhostWolf> theadmin, as well it happens in all browsers in 11.10 not just firefox, tried it in chrome and same thing
<dw-> "It seems to be due to gvfs-open handling files/extensions associations intead of gnome-open"
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Used to happen to me... Hm... Not sure honestly, still, this channel can't really help with Flash, cause it's closed-source and hamster-based
<whqing> thanks
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Ask Adobe, if you can somehow
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Or I dunno, try Gnash
<GhostWolf> theadmin, well even tho its a flash issue, i think its an issue with 11.10 itself. thats why im asking here. alot of people that use ubuntu 11.10 have mention this issue when i googled the problem and several sites that have people posting in forums but no help
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Hm, I dunno how can it be specific to Ubuntu if it happens in all browses
<theadmin> GhostWolf: You can configure flash from system settings though, that should, more or less, work
<GhostWolf> theadmin, if it happens in only 11.10 then its a ubuntu 11.10
<GhostWolf> theadmin, as i told someone before but don't know how to access those settings or the global flash settings, someone did that and still had the same problem
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Eh, but using those settings you can manually authorize the websites you need to access your cam and problem solved pretty much
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Click the weird icon in the top right near your username, choose System Settings, find Adobe Flash Player there
<insanefreedom> what do you do with the zip files you download at https://github.com/
<GhostWolf> theadmin, yes but if the flash player settings freeze when it popsup you can't do nothing. as i came to the problem is the flash player settings freeze where you can't select allow and remember or anything
<GhostWolf> theadmin, the adobe flash player doesn't show in the system settings for 11.10 it only shows 4 sections and not alot on each section
<kernix> get 10.04.2 lts ive had no probs
<theadmin> GhostWolf: hm okay, well, no idea honestly.
<GhostWolf> theadmin, if you have 11.10 even if you don't have a webcam you can go to a site that uses webcam and see for yourself.
<GhostWolf> see what the problem im talking about
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, link us up.
<theadmin> GhostWolf: I don't use Ubuntu, sorry. But, I had this problem on Windows and a few other distros too so I don't think it is Ubuntu-specific
<GhostWolf> well the site i try using is called tinychat.com, its not a sex place its just a chat room that allows broadcasting of webcams, people don't need to use it
<theadmin> GhostWolf: Ah, happened to me there too, hm.
<GhostWolf> theadmin, well i never had this issue with windows. and i use windows xp, even tho i am pleased to say i can see if flash player reconizes my webcam cause i can tab to the webcam button and it shows a webcam instead of saying no webcam detected, but i just bought a new webcam today
<Fyodorovna> Ghostwolf runs fine here 11.10 adobe updated
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, hmm. i have issues, but did you upgrade 11.10 or did you run a fresh install of it?
<monser> what is the broadcast address for in linux?
<GhostWolf> and i have the latest version of adobe flash player too cause it says that i do at their site
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, fresh install
<insanefreedom> i just downloaded a .zip file from github how do i install it?
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, ah well that is what i was wondering, i upgraded from 11.04. wonder if it was a bug when upgrading
<lilVaratep> GOod night guys
<minixvbox> !software | insanefreedom
<ubottu> insanefreedom: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<theadmin> insanefreedom: If you don't know how, don't touch it, because you'll ruin your system in the meantime :/
<Kaltiz> Hey, I booted a Native install of Ubuntu through a VM, however I can't boot the native Ubuntu anymore. It still works through the VM any ideas?
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, I have noscript running thoughwith twitter and facebook blocked as a gueat it works, facebook is like big script land.
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, thanks for saying it works for you and installed a fresh install of 11.10. i might have to do exactly that to test it, just hope my toolbar i use for firefox will work as same as now
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, well i don't log in with my facebook login on that tinychat.com i been logging in under guest to test my webcam
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, I think your getting to much script probably, install no scipt and block stuff not needd.
<Fyodorovna> noscript*
<monser> how can I determine what is the broadcast ip?
<monser> is this the dhcp server ip
<insanefreedom> ubottu: i have been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware i have been up all day and night trying to build this source but it wont run i have tried to use monodevelop and codeblocks on some of the files in it but nothing works
<ubottu> insanefreedom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monser> what is the broadcast ip for?
<monser> why do one need it?
<monser> isn't it the gateway and mask and ip enough for setting up static?
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, well i use facebook. so i can't do that i play games on facebook, but never had a problem before with the flash player freezing. but im going to try to install a fresh 11.10. if there is a lts already i'll download that and install the lts til the lts of 12.04 comes out
<insanefreedom> theadmin: i have been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware i have been up all day and night trying to build this source but it wont run i have tried to use monodevelop and codeblocks on some of the files in it but nothing works
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, when I looked at all the script running there is a lot besides the one I mentioned.
<Fyodorovna> ones
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, i have no idea about the script stuff sorry i just know i use facebook and can't stop using that as well
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, you don't have to it is just code being run at you through flash.
<zcily> hello  I have a question about mmu
<zcily> what is the mmu
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, so you saying i don't have to stop using facebook? to test this theory how do i do this scripting thing? and what stuff does it block exactly?
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, and a whole bunch of it, install the FF plugin noscript then click on the icon you will see what I mean
<GhostWolf> ok Fyodorovna where exactly do i download to install the ff plugin?
<theadmin> insanefreedom: You're supposed to just read the instructions that always come with the package.
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, FF tools-addons type noscript and install you will see a icon, and in the customize, of the toolbar witha right click are two other noscript icons as well.
<GhostWolf> ok just sec Fyodorovna
<insanefreedom> theadmin: i have read all the readme files and it is just saying that the source is licensed under gnu nothing about how to build it
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, takes bit to understand how it works but is a great tool for blocking extra junk.
<cheako> The libsdl-perl pkg is outdated on ubuntu+1, I got it from cpan and sid has it.
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, when you say extra junk exactly what extra junk you talking about? just want to make sure
<insanefreedom> theadmin: haha the source was bad on the developers side bad spacing and such:)
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, I have all the google blocked always 4 different sets
<Edico> hi
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, ah well i just isntalled the noscript 2.3 or whatever and it still freezes on tinychat.com the flash player setting popup that is
<Edico> where does it keep firefox the bookmarks file?
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, you can okay it when you want. you can block the facebook and twitter and okay when you want as well, and the fbcdn
<GhostWolf> Edico, normally it goes directly to your home of nautlius
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, i just tested it, i still gotten the frozen setting as before
<theadmin> Edico: ~/.mozilla/firefox/fqojr123.default/bookmarks.xml (where "fqojr123" is a random character sequene)
<theadmin> +c
<GhostWolf> im just going to try the fresh install see if that works. i really don't need that noscript
<DeltaSaucer> Um...
<DeltaSaucer> Why is the "restart" feature not in the menu, but hidden inside the dialogue box for when you choose "shut down"?
<DeltaSaucer> That's a worse design decision than... than... Windows 8 Metro.
<celthunder> DeltaSaucer: ?
<DeltaSaucer> celthunder: Try to restart your Ubuntu machine.
<DeltaSaucer> You have to know that it's hidden inside the "shut down" menu item.
<celthunder> DeltaSaucer: shutdown -r now
<DeltaSaucer> ...
<DeltaSaucer> The MENU.
<celthunder> using xmonad
<DeltaSaucer> No idea what that is.
<DeltaSaucer> I'm talking about Ubuntu.
<Fyodorovna> GhostWolf, cool noscript is kinda hard to just figure out instantly, hope the fresh install works.
<DeltaSaucer> As it comes when you install it.
<celthunder> tile windo manager
<celthunder> and im in arch at the moment
<GhostWolf> Fyodorovna, well i'll let ya know, if it doesn't then well im going to reinstall 11.04 cause i never had a issue with that before
<DeltaSaucer> Anyone wish to comment on this?
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: It's a sane decision in my opinion, but again, this channel is not for complaining, it's for support issues
<celthunder> DeltaSaucer: join the dev/design team and change it then if it bothers you
<DeltaSaucer> How is it a sane decision?
<bkerensa> !guidelines | DeltaSaucer
<ubottu> DeltaSaucer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: Hey, it's better than what GNOME did (they have no shut down option in the menu AT ALL, you have to log out first, and then choose "Shut down" at the login screen)
<DeltaSaucer> theadmin: :|
<DeltaSaucer> Being slightly better than GNOME is not a grand accomplishment.
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: What's wrong with it anyway? If you want to reboot fast, just create a desktop shortcut or whatever.
<DeltaSaucer> Everything is wrong with it. There is no reason the reboot option should not be in the drop-down menu.
<DeltaSaucer> That's all I mean.
<celthunder> theadmin: i think he is just too lazy to change to another ui but doesnt like whatever one hes in and wants to complain about it
<theadmin> celthunder: yeah.
<DeltaSaucer> "If you wanna fix it, you can change it on your own computer" is the typical "solution" which completely misses the entire point.
<DeltaSaucer> OF COURSE I could fix it on my own computer.
<DeltaSaucer> That doesn't change the fact that an ACTIVE CHOICE was made to make it this way, and I wanna know why it is like that.
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: Hey, nobody except you complains. And you know what? It's better this way. Screen space is damn important -_-
<celthunder> DeltaSaucer: join the team that makes the decision on where to put it
<DeltaSaucer> I don't wanna join any team. I just wanna know the answer to this particular question because it bothers me a lot.
<celthunder> #<your ui> and ask
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: Nobody really knows what makes the Ubuntu team take this or that decision -- there aren't many developers around here and the main big guy, Shuttleworth... I don't know if he visits, but it's highly unlikely. It was him who took the "hey let's hide most of the tray icons" decision too
<DeltaSaucer> =S
<theadmin> celthunder: (s)he's using Unity, which is official for Ubuntu and doesn't have an own channel
<DeltaSaucer> Yes. Default install of latest stable version.
<celthunder> theadmin: hmm someone should make one then
<head_victim> theadmin: #ubuntu-unity does exist though
<theadmin> head_victim: Ah, pardon me then
<celthunder> lol there we go
<DeltaSaucer> By the way, it wanted to install 380 or so updates yesterday, which took forever (even after it was done downloading). What did it actually do during that time? Did it compile stuff, or did it just copy in pre-compiled binaries?
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: If you want, you can switch to Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu which to most people make more sense than the standard Ubuntu setup
<celthunder> DeltaSaucer: precompiled
<vikjain> hi guys im using ubuntu 10 n wanted to upgrade to 11. but after goin for auto upgrade , most of the files were donwloaded but due to internet connectivity it got innterupted. How do i contine further download
<DeltaSaucer> Hmm...
<theadmin> DeltaSaucer: To install a package, you: 1) verify the package checksum, 2) check for file conflicts, 3) check if deps are installed, 4) run pre-install script, 5) unpack archives, 6) run post-install scripts, 7) delete temporary files
<celthunder> vikjain: just rerun apt
<celthunder> vikjain: it will resume with the last file assuming you have a cache
<vikjain> sure @cellthunder
<vikjain> thanks'
<Kaltiz> Hey, I booted a Native install of Ubuntu through a VM, however I can't boot the native Ubuntu anymore. It still works through the VM any ideas?
<celthunder> uh where does it stop booting
<Kaltiz> It goes into some weird recovery boot mode
<Kaltiz> Umm
<Kaltiz> Possibly because the change of hardware
<Kaltiz> I get to the grub menu
<celthunder> initramfs?
<Kaltiz> and click to boot the ubuntu 11.10 and some text shows up.
<vikjain> @cellthunder it started downloading all files again
<vikjain> :(
<Kaltiz> (Really new to ubuntu I could go jump on another comp and boot into and tell you brb
<zgr> hey guys is it possible to get firefox with overlay scrollbars in 11.10? I know in chromium it's not useful because of search hilighting, but why not in Fx?
<celthunder> vikjain: sec
<Kaltiz> If My memory s correct
<Kaltiz> It gets to determining the battery percentage?
<celthunder> Kaltiz: ?
<Kaltiz> ?
<Kaltiz> Brb Ill boot into it again
<celthunder> vikjain: did you close the update and let it clear the cache earlier
<celthunder> wb
<vikjain> I din clear cache. when it was aborted earlier it said all files are presvered safely, @cellthunder
<Kaltiz> (On my other comp :L)
<vikjain> how i ran update i clicked System > adminstration > update manager > then get ubuntu 11 @cellthunder
<Kaltiz> It get to the ubuntu logo then changes to
<Kaltiz> fsck from util-linux 2.19.1
<swiffy> i want write a shellscript to disable my touchpad, does anyone know how to disable a file in /dev/input?
<celthunder> swiffy: theres a text file you can edit to stop your touchpad
<celthunder> Kaltiz: ok did the fsck fail
<Kaltiz> Well it appears to just sit here, not sure if it is done or not
<Kaltiz> last time nothing failed, this time there is some fails
<swiffy> celthunder: did you mean the xorg.conf? i didn't found the command to disable a device and if possible i want do it dynamicly
<Kaltiz> Stopping automatic crash report generation failed
<Kaltiz> starting LightDM display manager
<celthunder> swiffy: not the file i meant sec
<celthunder> Kaltiz: and does going to vt 6 or 7 show your dm
<Kaltiz> Sorry I don't understand.
<celthunder> swiffy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<celthunder> or something like that
<celthunder> Kaltiz: ctrl alt f7
<celthunder> do you see your display manager
<Kaltiz> No
<swiffy> celthunder: well yeah thats another xorg.configuration file, wich command i must add there to disable it? cant find it anywhere
<celthunder> set all the options to no
<monser> it looks like the broadcast address and network address are not necessary in /etc/network/interfaces Am I right?
<celthunder> see how well it works
<swiffy> haha ok
<celthunder> monser: network is broadcast is implied unless otherwise stated
<monser> if I put # in that file the line started with # will be ignored, right?
<LinSkyrate> in iP6, how many 10.x.x.x.x.x? and subnet 255.x.x.x.x?
<monser> what is the broadcast address for?
<celthunder> LinSkyrate: what the hell you arent in ipv6 if your address looks like that
<monser> can you please explain a bit?
<celthunder> monser: sending to all ips in a subnet
<monser> i see
<LinSkyrate> celthunder, enlight me please
<celthunder> like a subnet wide broadcast
<monser> well I do not need that
<monser> how to disable
<celthunder> monser: you dont? disable it in your switch or router
<celthunder> where you should
<monser> I get a public ip and I do not use router
<celthunder> LinSkyrate: uhm there are no .s in ip6 there is no 255.255 etc that ipv4
<monser> public static ip
<celthunder> monser: do you have a 255.255.255.255 netmask
<monser> no
<celthunder> hmm
<LinSkyrate> celthunder, hmm,, i have to google that.. seems like i missed out something here
<monser> my mask is 255.255.255.232
<celthunder> LinSkyrate: it uses : and / forms of network mask which can be translated but really why would you
<Name141> Does anyone know why I have to go in to tty1 (Ctrl + alt + F1) to use my KVM switches hotlink (scroll lock + scroll lock) to trigger the KVM switch to cycle computers instead of just being able to do it in the GUI ?
<celthunder> monser: disable anything incoming on the broadcast ip in your firewall then
<monser> I have no knowledge and experience with ip tables at all
<monser> i do nto want to broadcast to all ips
<monser> in the subnet
<celthunder> you dont
<celthunder> or shouldnt
<monser> I still do not understand that broadcast address
<monser> I need to read for it
<Kaltiz> Celthunder could it be something to do with  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<monser> I tried to search for some article explaining but the results were not very acurate
<celthunder> Kaltiz: do you even have one and start in init 3 or whatever ubuntu calls it
<monser> in windows there is no broadcast value
<celthunder> start with that
<celthunder> monser: yes there is
<celthunder> it sets it for you
<monser> what is it?
<monser> wins ?
<celthunder> ipconfig /all
<monser> and ?
<monser> there is only gateway , mask mac ip
<shin1> What
<monser> no broadcast
<shin1>  /list
<shin1> #list
<celthunder> monser: dont worry about it
<celthunder> its basically useless unless you are in a corporate environment with way too much time and boredem
<celthunder> but yes windows should still have a broadcast....
<monser> I wanna know to accumulate more wisdom :D
<monser> i'll search for it
<monser> can you tell me how the desktop and virtual destops work?
<celthunder> monser: todd lankin ccna books are a good starting point
<celthunder> what about them
<monser> the real desktop is not shown on any of the virtual desktop (workspaces)
<monser> those books are for very advanced users
<celthunder> depends
<monser> how to make my real desktop to be shown anywhere?
<celthunder> no they arent im not advanced.  anyway uhm which window manager
<monser> i do not know
<monser> how to find out?
<celthunder> uh which did you install?
<nachos> can i run ELF programs on ubuntu
<monser> I use xfce gui
<celthunder> monser: im in xmonad and i get my desktop just fine
<celthunder> no idea
<monser> how to find out which windows manager i use?
<psycho_oreos> nachos, as long as the kernel supports it (which I'm sure it should) yes in general
<nachos> im trying to run a ELF program
<nachos> it just does nothing, litterly, i just get back to the terminal
<nachos> eg,
<celthunder> probably whichever xfce uses xfwm
<nachos> nachos$ ./wxhexedit
<nachos> nachos$
<nachos> and nothing comes up
<celthunder> i think is default
<celthunder> nachos: does it work in anything else
<Kaltiz> When I push Ctrl+alt f7 it takes me to the fsck
<nachos> no, but im trying another tarball
<celthunder> Kaltiz: uhm boot to init 1 if you can or whatever ubuntu calls it
<Kaltiz> Failed on will not switch to single user mode
<Kaltiz> now*
<celthunder> uh lol ok
<celthunder> can you get to any of the terminals
<celthunder> or are they all just doing fsck
<nachos> hm, wxhexedit wants glibc 2.14, i have 2.13
<Kaltiz> By terminals you mean Ctrl + alt f(1-6) ?
<sulit> oh,yeah
<Kaltiz> Also
<celthunder> Kaltiz: yes
<Kaltiz> DisplayDM is no longer failing
<sulit> if you do this ,you will leave from gui
<Kaltiz> it is just automatic crash report generation
<z0TK> is anyone online familiar with IOMMU mode? my network says its working when my bios is set to it but everything is unreachable and when i am not i get "Out of IOMMU space" and no network after 20 or so minutes
<sulit> but  that is effective
<celthunder> sulit: huh?
<_johnny> hi, i have a (broken version of) ubuntu box with display output. after a apt-get revert gone awry, i'm left with no gnome and no nvidia driver for my gfx. short of installing the OS again, can anyone give me some pointers on how to get the nvidia kernel driver loaded and startx ( right?) or gnome started? [from cmdline] :)
<L3top> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-(whichever)
<celthunder> johnny apt get itstall nvidia then startx
<celthunder> or  /etc/init.d/gdm
<xzuhto> I can't figure out what is wrong with my install. I just did a fresh one with 11.10 and did gnome-session-fallback and started running classic, but everything displays as if I have no graphics drivers.
<mi3> Hi guys can someone suggest me which server is good for downloading updates? I tried the select best server but it is not showing any results
<xzuhto> However if I run gnome shell everything looks great
<celthunder> mi3: depends where you live your network etc
<sulit> celthunder: if you down the ctrl+alt+(1-6),you will enter the real  terminals  ,it's very effective.
<celthunder> sulit: yeah i know
<mi3> celthunder can you tell me which download server do you use?
<celthunder> mi3: no i dont use ubuntu
<mi3> then how do you download updates?
<celthunder> mi3: i dont use ubuntu i still update but the server wont help you much
<Kaltiz> @celthunder, I think it is a problem with my gpu
<_johnny> celthunder: thanks, i'm trying. i've installed the libvdpau1  + nvidia-libvdpau (and now nvidia). here's my output when i try to startx: http://paste.blurk.org/raw/cejokohewe
<Kaltiz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930546
<_johnny> do i have to compile the driver myself?
<mi3> Can someone suggest me which server is good for downloading updates? I tried the select best server but it is not showing any results
<celthunder> johnny modprobe nvidia
<celthunder> mi3: use kernel.org
<celthunder> its fairly universally ok
<_johnny> celthunder: if you look a bit further down the link, there's the output from modprobing. it claims i don't have it, and i can't phantom why
<mi3> I use ubuntu celthunder will i get ubuntu updates on that server?
<L3top> _johnny: lspci | grep VGA
<xzuhto> Any ideas as to my graphical issue?
<celthunder> johnny oh sorry  what module do you have loaded
<ssta> mi3: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors (look for the indian mirrors, there are 4 or 5)
<Orsb> Hi, I have an app. 200 GB file system with 40 GB on it. However, I have received a warning that too little space is available on my system. I guess it is something to do with my partitions but I need expert assistance.
<_johnny> L3top: i'm running ION: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<L3top> what version ubuntu
<_johnny> karmic (:shame:)
<celthunder> Orsb: df -h pastebin
<xzuhto> 0rsb, how is your system partitioned?
<mi3> ssta these indian servers are a little slow give me some other server
<ssta> mi3: there are hundreds of servers on that page, try a few
<L3top> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-260
<L3top> do you have an available candidate?
<ssta> mi3: what server YOU will get the best performance from isn't something I can predict.  It's related to all sorts of stuff I just don't know like your exact location, the exact topology of the part of the internet where you are, etc
<altinn> hello, does anyone know any group management software
<_johnny> celthunder: none it seems (for display)
<cancer> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu(wubi), there is no sound. Any Help
<cancer> ?
<_johnny> L3top: sorry for the troubles, but can you translate it to a aptitude call? my apt is borked
<celthunder> cancer: audio card sound module and sound system oss alsa pulse you are using
<cancer> celthunder: I Know nothing about Kubuntu.
<celthunder> altinn: gpasswd /etc/groups
<celthunder> altinn: either or
<_johnny> L3top: i do not even have it in my repo list: Unable to locate package nvidia-glx-260 :(
<almoxarife> cancer: find system settings
<cancer> almoxarife: Hi, :) how?
<celthunder> altinn: also /etc/passwd
<altinn> celthunder: I was asking about any software
<L3top> not a problem _johnny, you are on an odd one... I dont know each one for that one
<Kaltiz> celthunder the fsck is now hanging on checking battery state
<celthunder> altinn: gpasswd
<altinn> not related to ubuntu but I didnt know where I can ask
<Orsb> celthunder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/867980/
<almoxarife> cancer: how? try alt-f2 type in 'phonon'
<Orsb> xzuhto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/867980/
<L3top> can you check to see if nvidia-glx-195  or nvidia-current is installed? (I always use apt- sorry
<celthunder> your / partition has 347mb free
<celthunder> Orsb: / has 347 mb free of 5gb
<cancer> almoxarife: next?
<_johnny> L3top: i can't find them. maybe it's time to not only reinstall ubuntu, but also upgrade it to a version which... has a repo anymore :) thanks for your time
<Orsb> celthunder: how can i use the remainder of my harddisk?
<L3top> wait _johnny
<L3top> they exist, because they exist for intrepid.
<celthunder> osrb well you can....
<almoxarife> cancer: do you see a backend?
<L3top> _johnny: can I see your sources.list?
<xzuhto> 0rsb You're going to have to either edit your partitions using something like gparted, or reinstall and give yourself more space than 5.5gb on root
<KM0201> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<KM0201> little old to try and be fixing..
<cancer> almoxarife: yes
<Orsb> xzuhto: I have 143 GB free in home, aren't I
<_johnny> L3top: http://paste.blurk.org/raw/japanarupo
<almoxarife> cancer: which?
<cancer> almoxarife: phonon - KDE Control Module
<celthunder> osrb clear your caches and logs from /var should free up your /
<L3top> Well those are right...
<cancer> almoxarife: will you please tell me command for some chat client too, coz i am using rekonq.
<Orsb> celthunder: how do I do that? Is there a command to use?
<L3top> Ok _johnny... good luck. What you gonna upgrade to?
<almoxarife> cancer: change tab to 'devicepreference'
<_johnny> L3top: 10.1 i think, but might go latest. i'll keep at it, try a few more things when i get back in a few hours, but yeah, reinstall it probably is :) thanks again for your help
<xzuhto> So, if I have gnome shell displaying properly, why would gnome classic act like I have no GPU drivers?
<almoxarife> cancer: on the rght side does it show anything?
<L3top> I would recommend sticking with LTS releases
<L3top> either the new or 1004...
<KM0201> L3top: depends... LTS really is only good when you have to maintain multiple machines.. most home users, get no real benefit from LTS
<_johnny> youre probably right :)
<L3top> Except that he would have a repo :P
<L3top> lol
<_johnny> indeed
<_johnny> hehe
<KM0201> L3top: well, thats another issue...
<KM0201> that has nothing to do w/ LTS
<bosongg> what is the new name for gconf-editor ?
<cancer_> almoxarife:
<KM0201> LTS repos close eventually to.
<L3top> yes
<cancer_> almoxarife: sorry os hanged. please continure
<KM0201> L3top: this is more a PEBKAC issue, than an LTS vs Non-LTS issue....
<KM0201> _johnny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Karmic
<_johnny> KM0201: thanks
<KM0201> np
<KM0201> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<isaac_> Wow
<isaac_> anyone have an easy way to download Java on Linux?
<KM0201> isaac_: the repositories?
<isaac_> whats that
<icehunter> Hello there
<isaac_> I have had linux for a week
<KM0201> synaptic
<oCean> !software | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Pikkachu> is there a simple way to package a source code?
<simonsky> isaac_: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<oCean> Pikkachu: package?
<icehunter> I've googled now for around an hour... Can u please tell me, how do i copy MULTIPLE directories (with files) from one place to another directory, not touching plain files in the first place
<L3top> Pikkachu: create a debian package?
<bosongg> what is the new name for gconf-editor ?
<L3top> icehunter, are they all under a main directory?
<icehunter> mm
<L3top> you can cp -r /path/to/dir /path/to/destination
<_johnny> L3top: i solved it! i'm such a fool. i had forgotten to add the key for the old karmic repo (d'oh..) :$
<L3top> but you might look at rsync
<_johnny> will probably still upgrade though ;)
<KM0201> icehunter: assuming these aren't directories protected by root... cp -r /path to/ /path/to/... nevermind, i see L3top beat me
<Orsb> xzuhto: Do I need to get some additional space from sda8 to sda6?
<KM0201> _johnny: you should.. :)
<bosongg> i want to put icons on my desktop i ran a tool b4 but cant remember its name. it let me edit the gnome database.
<_johnny> ;)
 * icehunter gone to read cp man
<L3top> especially if it is something you want to do often icehunter... rsync can do lots of tricks, including incremental transfers etc...
<icehunter> didn't help. like myfolder/somefolder/manyfiles and folders. i need to copy ONLY folders from there, assuming i don't know their names
<icehunter> rsinc
<icehunter> *y
<KM0201> icehunter: so you want to copy the folders, but not the data in them?
<L3top> cp -r /myfolder/somefolder/* /path/someplace
<lolcat^> Hello
<simonsky> is anyone using an alternative to the gnome network manager?
<isaac_> Hey anyone here savy with the terminal
<lolcat^> What wiki does ubuntu use?
<lolcat^> simonsky: ceni
<isaac_> anyone?
<L3top> OH... only folders, not their contents... unless they are also folders icehunter?
<L3top> tree?
<isaac_> I need help
<nothingspecial> isaac_, probably what's your question
<icehunter> no
<icehunter> Look
<icehunter> i've got a folder
<L3top> yes...
<icehunter> it has got folder AND files in it
<L3top> yes
<icehunter> folders in there also got some files
<llutz_> !enter | icehunter
<ubottu> icehunter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bosongg> ok i installed gconf-editor,  now how do i place icons on the desktop such as waste
<icehunter> sorry
<KM0201> does unity allow desktop icons?
<isaac_> nothingspecial, I queried you
<xzuhto> Gnome classic is acting like I have no gpu drivers. While gnome shell is running just fine. Any one have any ideas?
<L3top> !pm | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bosongg> apps->nautilus->desktop is missing
<icehunter> I've got a folder, that contains Folders(with files within) AND Files. i need to copy only folders(with files within) from there, not touching plain files,
<isaac_> sorry
<nothingspecial> no problem
<L3top> I see...
<isaac_> nothingspecial, it says authentication failure
<oCean> icehunter: you have to use 'find' in combination with the 'cp' command, let me show you
<isaac_> is it my PC password?
<isaac_> thats what im doing and it says that
<nothingspecial> are you sure your password is correct
<isaac_> yes
<isaac_> its how I log in
<isaac_> with the caps and all
<tanath> can anyone help me troubleshoot mencoder? http://pastebin.com/2Y0kd60j
<icehunter> oCean: ok, thanks
<nothingspecial> isaac_, your password is incorrect
<isaac_> it says su: authentication failure
<KM0201> why are you using su?
<codemaniac> hi
<tanath> oops, nvm
<nothingspecial> isaac_, why do you need to su
<bosongg> when i run gconf-editor apps->nautilus->desktop is missing
<isaac_> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml#install
<isaac_> thats the instructions for Java nothingspecial its telling me to do so
<Kaltiz> Any ideas on how to install the ati gpu drivers in ubuntu?
<Kaltiz> :O it booted
<oCean> icehunter: this should help you out I think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/868023/
<wylde> isaac_:  su will only work if you've set a pasword for root, the default for Ubuntu is root having no password, so root can't be used to login. You should be using sudo.
<nothingspecial> can't you just use the java in  the repositories isaac_ ?
<isaac_> heh?
<isaac_> repositories?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oCean> icehunter: see, the find command results in only finding directories, that result is used by the cp command.
<isaac_> isaac@TARDIS:~$ sudo
<isaac_> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<isaac_> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid]
<isaac_> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user name] [-u
<isaac_>             user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<isaac_> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user
<isaac_>             name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<FloodBot1> isaac_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> ...
<isaac_> usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user
 * KM0201 sighs
<KM0201> isaac_: you're clearly not listening to what anyone is telling you
<icehunter> thank you! One question: cp params "-av {}" what does that mean?
<isaac_> im sorry I get confused with technobabble
<oCean> !software | isaac_ read this first please, you will learn how to install software on linux
<ubottu> isaac_ read this first please, you will learn how to install software on linux: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jack> anyone experienced with "iodine"?
<KM0201> it burns when you put it in an infected cut... :)
<bosongg> when i run gconf-editor apps->nautilus->desktop is missing
<L3top> icehunter: try this from the directory with all the subdirs: cp -r `ls -d -- */` /path/to/dest
<KM0201> bosongg: are you using 11.10?
<L3top> those are backticks if you are typing them... not single quote
<dr_willis> bosongg:  that 'myunity' tweaking tool has desktop icon options
<L3top> under esc key. with tilde(~) is the backtick `
<oCean> L3top: he needs to use the find+cp command
<L3top> that will work.
<L3top> ls -d -- */
<jack> anyone experienced with "iodine"?
<L3top> will display all dirs only in given location
<oCean> jack: just go ahead and ask your real question
<L3top> cp -r will copy those folders to the dest supplied
<dr_willis> !info iodine
<ubottu> iodine (source: iodine): tool for tunneling IPv4 data through a DNS server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0~rc1-5 (oneiric), package size 92 kB, installed size 292 kB
<L3top> sorry for the enter keys
<arijit> hello
<jack> oCean: i'm new to it, need kind of iodine-for-noobs help
<bosongg> km0201 yes 11.10
<gumus> hi all. Can anyone help me with the problem; I got this when I was trying to install  ATI FGLRX  driver "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<codemaniac> hello world
<freezer> hi
<gumus> no idea?
<freezer> how to enable aesni-intel in ubuntu 12.04?
<cancer> almoxarife:?
<oCean> jack: ok, I can't help with that. But instead of asking "anyone experienced with", you can ask "I need some help getting started with iodine, I'm new to it and I want to use it <details>"
<freezer> the module seems to be present, i guess i need to load it into the ramdisk/during bootup?
<SuperEngineer> Huawei E367 mobile dongle - will it work oh with Ubuntu?
<SuperEngineer> [can't test it myself until 14-03 - blew my current allowance - complained - they upgraded me to  the E367 with a 15GB allowance - but must not use till 14th...
<jack> hehe ok, thx
<oCean> freezer: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<codemaniac> hi
<freezer> oCean, okay thanks
<elham> hi .can i install ubuntu 10.04 on my old harwarepc ( i've been checked for system requirements online but no answer ! ) ?(ram:256,hard:80) i don't want installing lubunto !
* oCean changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supporting 10.04 LTS, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10 | For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel
<zgr> unity-2d uses metacity?
<dr_willis> zgr:  i think so
<L3top> gumus can you make a pastebin of the file you are instructed to check?
<elham> dr_willis✌  zgr L3top plz help me !
<nachos> how can i change this stupid dash thing back to traditonal gnome?
<elham> dr_willis✌  zgr L3top hi .can i install ubuntu 10.04 on my old harwarepc ( i've been checked for system requirements online but no answer ! ) ?(ram:256,hard:80) i don't want installing lubunto !
<nachos> elham: this is the wrong distro for you.
<zgr> elham: use lubuntu
<elham> Nach0z✌ zgr oh !it seems i've to install ;ubuntu ...thank you man
<oCean> elham: 256 is absolute minimum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<L3top> I expect the problems elham will run into will not be the ram minimum...
<elham> oCean✌ i have ubuntu on my high performance (+new hardware) laptop now so i like to have one on my old pc ,so it seems i should install lubuntu
<bosong> im running 11.10 the configuration editor has no settings for the desktop
<lubi> hi how can i checksum to check if my iso is ok
<oCean> !md5sum | lubi
<ubottu> lubi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lubi> ty!
<cclove> First time using IRC
<cancer> almoxarif: what?
<elham> L3top✌ oh ! tnaks
<oCean> cclove: welcome to ubuntu technical support! If you're just looking for social chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<icehunter> oCean: Pardom me again, maybe there is easier way to do backups like that?
<janus_> #ubuntu-pomoc.org
<codemaniac> ls -l
<oCean> icehunter: not sure what you mean? There is plenty of backup software available, so I don't bother using scripts
<oCean> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zgr> anyone knows why enabling metacity compositing has no effect in unity 2d?
<theTroy> Hi guys, I was wondering if it is possible to force ubuntu to load a folder into cache (RAM)?
<cclove> oCean: i love ubuntu and i hear someone said the powerful person always using IRC but QQ...so ... i came here...
<almoxarife> anyone else have issues with kernel 3.2.0.18? just tried it, bad, network was gone completely , .17 works fine
<cclove> To back up your system, can also using the windows software which names Ghost...
<airtonix> cclove: linux people prefer to use clonezilla
<L3top> clonezilla ftw
<eli__> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<inaayat> hello
<cclove> airtonix: Thanks.
<inaayat> Hello everyone
<cclove> hello ....
<inaayat> How are you ?
<cclove> i am fine , thank you ,and you?
<cclove> um,.. my school teach me this..
<oCean> cclove: inaayat please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat, this is technical support only
<eli__> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<inaayat> Did anybody knows how you can Download ´google chrome´ on lunix XuBuntu ?
<eli__> NIGGERS ARE NOT ALLOWED
<eli__> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<FloodBot1> eli__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inaayat> damn....
<inaayat> Did anybody knows how you can Download ´google chrome´ on lunix XuBuntu ?
<airtonix> inaayat: normally just go to google chrome website and download it?
<cclove> oh. sorry , it is the firs time i using IRC, so ,, i will be careful next time
<inaayat> Yeah i know but if i download it en then i go to ubuntu software store and install it but i dont know where the file is,
<almoxarife> airtonix: its not avail from repos?
<klmmlk> inaayat, sudo aptitude install chrome ?
<airtonix> inaayat: why would you look for a file?
<cipher__> oCean, why did you ban him?
<inaayat> Uhmm klmmlk
<inaayat> i dont know... :(
<airtonix> almoxarife: klmmlk, obviously inaayat wants the latest version of google chrome (and not chromium)
<inaayat> Cause Lunix is really hard,
<airtonix> inaayat: not really.
<almoxarife> airtonix: its not avail from repos?
<llutz_> inaayat: that thing is called "linux"
<airtonix> almoxarife: google chrome is not available from standard repos
<inaayat> oh sorry
<oCean> cipher__: I think that would be obvious, if you wish to discuss channel rules, /join #ubuntu-ops for that
<inaayat> linux :)
<cipher__> will do
<inaayat> But i really want google chrome on ¨Linux¨
<airtonix> inaayat: onec you have it installed, just press the Meta key (aka the Super key (aka the Windows Key))) and type : chrome
<airtonix> inaayat: however if you are on xubuntu, then it should be in your application menu
<inaayat> airtonix....  i sad 2 you : Linux is really hard i dont know where are you talking about,
<llutz_> inaayat: google has an own repo holding google-chrome, add it
<klmmlk> inaayat, go here: http://www.google.co.jp/chrome?platform=linux&hl=fr
<inaayat> i will go
<klmmlk> or in english: http://www.google.co.jp/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en
<airtonix> inaayat: oh ok, if you don't understand what i;ve been talking about then i'm afraid you're not going to find using windows very easy then.
<inaayat> wait 1 min
<inaayat> Oke
<inaayat> im on the site
<inaayat> i will click  : Download now,
<airtonix> inaayat: you told me you already had it installed.
<klmmlk> and when asking format, select .deb and for the good arch youre isung (64 or 32)
<inaayat> noo
<inaayat> i had 32
<airtonix> <inaayat> Yeah i know but if i download it en then i go to ubuntu software store and install it but i dont know where the file is,
<nachos> are they removing unity or what in the next release
<airtonix> inaayat: were you lying to me when you said that ?
<inaayat> Do i have to open it or save ?
<pythonsnake> why ubuntu.com not ubuntu.org?
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  Anyone successful with BTLive on 10.04?
<inaayat> HEY ! DO I HAVE TO OPEN OR SAVE ?!?!?
<airtonix> Bill_MI: Backtrack is not supported here.
<Bill_MI> airtonix, Bittorrent Live
<airtonix> inaayat: it's not obvious? you can't run something you don't have open.
<klmmlk> inaayat, how install something without downloading it ??? are you sure you know some basics about computers ?
<airtonix> i mean saved
<cclove> inaayat: save then open
<inaayat> Oke Thanks !
<inaayat> and now ?
<inaayat> Now im on the Ubuntu software center?
<inaayat> Its called : Google chrome stable...
<theadmin> pythonsnake: ubuntu.org is owned by someone else now. Canonical is a company, commercial in a lot of sense, so com would make sense. It's not really a non-profit organization
<inaayat> Oh yeah ! I¨m installing right now ! :D
<cclove> yes you did.. - _ -!
<Bill_MI> Anyone successful with BTLive on 10.04?  Bittorrent Live is distributed streaming and being experimented by the TWiT podcast network.
<inaayat> Im on 11.10 :D
<inaayat> Oke i installed it
<inaayat> and now ?
<airtonix> inaayat: look in your menu?
<inaayat> OHHHHHHHH THANKS EVERYONE WHO HELPS ME !!!!!
<airtonix> ...
<inaayat> I LOVE THIS !!!!! <3
<cclove> ...
<inaayat> thanks thanks thanks !
<theadmin> Really now lol
<nachos> what was inaayat's problem?
<pythonsnake> it's not 100% opensource?
<cclove> nachos: he wants to install google-chrome
<Pikkachu> is it possible to specify a Build-Deps like 'bd1 bd2 lookup:other-package-deps bd3...'?
<inaayat> But i al ready got it ! :D
<inaayat> Thanks : nachos
<nachos> inaayat: good stuff, its installed!
<inaayat> Yess.... :D
<nachos> PARTY AT inaayat's HOUSE!
<inaayat> =)) hahahahha
<inaayat> Great,
<inaayat> Linux is so amazing cool !:D
<jack> oh really
<inaayat> i just installed on my computer for LOL but i like it ! :D
<jack> you know what? bsd is cool too :p
<Myrtti> guys, could you pack the confetti and move the celebration over to, say, #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel for support issues?
<inaayat> yeahh! i¨m using it right now :D
<nachos> how the hell do i move the daskbar widgets in gnome-classic
<jack> nachos: who said you can
<nachos> jack: alt+click, i just googled it haha
<Inaayat99> Noo
<Inaayat99> WAIT
<Inaayat99> nachos : Just rightclick on your taskbar widget en go properties
<jack> nachos: congrats
<elham> Inaayat99✌ does ur problem solved about chrome ?
<Inaayat99> elham : Yes, some orther great people helps me ! :D
<nachos> YEAH
<nachos> PARTY AT NACHOS'S HOUSE
<Inaayat99> Hahahah,
<jack> elham: you should learn english, one day
<oCean> nachos: stop the offtopic please
<elham> Inaayat99✌ :) good
<elham> jack✌ :))
<jack> Inaayat99: you too
<Inaayat99> elham : Yeah :D
<elham> jack✌ I'm trying :d but i don't think my english is so bad :d
<SDX> Does anyone here know of a way to get fglrx to work with kernel 3.2.9?
<jack> it's understandable at least
<zgr> can anyone name gtk2 app that is still used in 11.10?
 * SuperEngineer wonders why people "shout" so much on here atm....  rule 1/ turn off caps-lock
<jack> zgr: transmission
<jack> that torrent thing
<uralmov> so, my SMART data (?) just popped up telling me "Disk Failure Imminent"
<uralmov> what does this mean
<zgr> jack: thank you
<SDX> I would guess it means there's something wrong with your harddrive.
<jack> zgr: i'm sure there are lots more
<jack> but transmission is well-known enough
<uralmov> but, shouldnt there be some sort of... symptoms?
<SDX> Is it seated properly, getting enough air, and all that?
<oCean> uralmov: what SDX said, and it's time to start making backups, if you don't have those
<uralmov> I have nothing to backup
<uralmov> its just a netbook
<uralmov> nothing saved on it
<SDX> The whole point of a warning is to alert the user before the symptoms.
<uralmov> oh
<joebodo> uralmov: it means a certain percentage of your harddrive has become unusable
<uralmov> that makes sense
<uralmov> but, how long does it likely have?
<oCean> uralmov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20180/hard-disk-failure-error-on-smart-status-how-can-i-fix-it
<joebodo> uralmov: i'd say it's imminent
<jack> some people would call that warning a symptom :p
<Inaayat99> Can you install : Hypercam on linux ?
<uralmov> thats shitty :(
<joebodo> uralmov: i'd rather get a warning than a disk failure
<jack> uralmov: be glad you have SMART at all :P
<uralmov> true enough
<uralmov> I have a feeling it might just have been that I was running out of space
<Inaayat99> bye everone !
<Inaayat99> everyone*
<Bill_MI> Anyone successful with BTLive on 10.04?  Bittorrent Live is distributed streaming and being experimented by TWiT podcast network.
<Inaayat99> i see you about a couple minutes !
<icehunter> oCean: Hello again. I read mans to all commands u used in that script, didn't help( Now i've got two questions: 1) How do i make new directory named by current date? 2) fully copied your script, why does it tell me, that "find: missing argument to `-exec'"?
<joebodo> uralmov: it gives you that warning because it has found areas of the drive that are unwriteable - after a certain % of your disk is unwritable, you will start getting warnings
<SDX> I wish AMD would update their driver now and then.
<FCBarca> hi all
<SDX> Hello.
<FCBarca> amd driver sux
<FCBarca> on linux =(
<nachos> what's the name of the gnome window manager
<nachos> compiz
<zgr> FCBarca: not for R600 on Gallium
<SDX> FCBarca: It's almost incompatible with kernel 3.2.9.  (>_>)
<oCean> icehunter: to create a directory with today's date, use something like   mkdir backup-$(date +%d-%m-%Y)   See the date manual for more options
<FCBarca> i have a 4650 hd mobility
<FCBarca> and with the free driver, i have always ma gpu fan at 80%
<atubuntu> why is firefox eating so much cpu with its plugin container?
<FCBarca> always using proprio driver that sux on gnome 3
<oCean> icehunter: the "missing argument to exec" is probably due to incomplete command. You'll need the entire line:     find test1/ -mindepth 1 -type d -exec ls -ald {} \;    Including the {} \;
<icehunter> uups, missed "\"
<icehunter> thank u
<nachos> what windowmanager does unbuntu-classic use???
<almoxarife> will ubuntu-android have lots of terminal options too?
<atubuntu> why is firefox eating so much cpu with its plugin container?
<brappin7> KAISforza 4 ?
<tata> I have Rakarrack 0.3.0, blue color,  on Lubuntu 10.04 LTS, and dont work, why?
<win7bittin> Why do wubi don't work in Win7?
<framee> Hi, I use ubuntu 11.10 and I have the Terminal on #1 at the quicklaunch bar. Now I would like to toggle (bring to front/back) my terminal by pressing Super+1. So far it just brings it to front. Can anyone help?
<oCean> tata: there is #lubuntu channel for specific Lubuntu support
<Jordan_U> win7bittin: Wubi works as well in Windows 7 as it does in other versions of Windows. I would still generally recommend a normal dual boot install though.
<win7bittin> okay
<win7bittin> Jordan_U, i only get There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive /Device/Harddisk2/DR2
<win7bittin> etc
<win7bittin> errors
<Companion> win7bittin, your a cake
<win7bittin> Companion, :o?
<Akali> hey, does anyone know if it's posible to temparerly hide the full path from the PS1 if you inside a looong path? thanks in advandce
<win7bittin> iam installing Brownbuntu 10.10
<Companion> Akali, put a . in the name of the directory
<Companion> win7bittin, ubuntu 10.10 is old ;p
<Companion> 12.04 is almost out :p
<win7bittin> Companion, yea i know but only one i had on orginal CD
<win7bittin> will update it later :p
<Companion> win7bittin, why not making an usb stick with ubuntu? ;p
<win7bittin> to lazy to think of that :p
<win7bittin> now lets boot purplebuntu
<Companion> like all windows users are
<Akali> Companion : you are talking about changing the PS1 settings, so it only shows the current directory?
<oCean> Companion: such comments are not welcome here
<Companion> oCean, then tell me what _is_ welcome :)
<oCean> !guidelines | Companion
<ubottu> Companion: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Companion> Akali, you wanted to hide a directory right?
<Akali> year
<Akali> argh no!
<N00B__> hi
<me-1> hi..I am looking for a video editing software
<Akali> Companion : sorry, not hide a directory, but hide it from the PS1
<Companion> hrm... exclude it? :p
<jack> me-1: pitivi?
<N00B__> Hi i am in india can anyone tell me how to connect to internet using MTS Blaze?
<Companion> Akali, exclude it at the PS1
<Magicovento> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<me-1> any other than pitivi
<N00B__> Hi i am in india can anyone tell me how to connect to internet using MTS Blaze?
<jack> cinelerra
<Akali> Companion : yes, but i only want to do it if I'm inside a long path, i don't wonna do it all of the time, wonna do a script or something to turn it of and on
<oCean> N00B__: how is that an Ubuntu question?
<Companion> me-1, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<N00B__> help me dump xp guys
<oCean> !details | N00B__
<ubottu> N00B__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<me-1> Companion, thank you
<Companion> Akali, dunno then :s
<Companion> me-1, google is your friend ;)
<Akali> Companion : okay thanks anyway :)
<N00B__> i have problem with MTS Blaze data card not connecting in elementry os
<N00B__> @ubottu elementry os dose not recognise my data card, and i am unable to connect to internet
<Aster> Is there a keyboard command do get on desktop?
<Aster> Nvm, ctrl+alt+D
<kwtm> I tried installing via bootable USB drive, created with Unetbootin.  It gave an error that, on closer exam, was due to no space left on device.  Looks like the root directory was mounted on the devicve "aufs" with 32Meg (not Gig) of space, and now it was 100% full.  My question: what is this aufs device, and why is it so small?  (It doesn't correspond to the free space on the USB drive, which has 1.1Gig free)
<bittin> yay Purplebuntu =)
<user82> hi. is there a possibility to compare a /dev/... to "00"? i wiped the whole drive from /dev/zero and want to check if it worked allright
<yyp> How about the Ubuntu 12.04?
<bosong> im running 11.10 the configuration editor has no settings for the desktop
<Companion> Any one else banned from http://raspberrypi.com ?
<Companion> maintenance now ;o
<Dioxin> banned??
<Dioxin> its been in maintenence since Wednesday
<Companion> Dioxin, it worked a hour ago
<Companion> Dioxin, you got the message 'you are banned' :')
<Dioxin> nope
<Companion> Dioxin, wanna bet? :p
<calico> is it possible (for a noob) to export all xfce settings?
<Companion> calico, every thing is possible, be one with *unix and the universe :)
<Companion> calico, there are allot of tutorials for it
<Companion> calico, even noob friendly
<Companion> Dioxin, see I am banned: http://raspberrypi.org/
<calico> i can't find anything Companion what search query should i use
<Companion> calico, I asume you want to export all xfce configurations right?
<Companion> calico, multiple users or single user? ;o
<calico> single
<Dioxin> Companion try www.raspberry.org instead
<Companion> Dioxin, I know ;p
<Companion> calico, dunno if this still works but its worth trying: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290461
<Companion> calico, this works also for: gnome/kde/LXDE
<Companion> calico, for some reason I beleave your question is still bit confusing so what do you 'exactly' want to do?
<calico> Companion, i'm concerned with all i've done from settings manager, just that
<Companion> calico, so you want to /b/ack it up? :)
<jimmy____> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<calico> Companion, well, i want to be able to use the same settings on other installations / different distro
<Companion> calico, that should work then
<Siegel-> how do i get to the ubuntu 12.04 channel again?
<oCean> Siegel-: /join #ubuntu+1
<Siegel-> oCean: thanks
<calico> thank you Companion
<Companion> calico, when doing that I usually RSYNC my /home directory to my other computer
<calico> how's that done :)
<Companion> calico, even funyer shit is my /home is on a 15TB NAS
<oCean> Companion: mind your language here
<Companion> oCean, srry bout that *again*
<Companion> calico, also users are rsynced to all my pc's and servers at home
<Companion> oCean, can you do: /ctcp Companion version
<Companion> ?
<Siegel-> my card model is BCM4318. its supporter by the b43 package. i followed the installation directions and terminal said it was already the newest version, thus nothing was installed. still the wifi icon on my keyboard is turned off. i go to additional drivers and it wont allow me to enable propieraty drivers
<Siegel-> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<Dioxin> have you used dmesg to search for wlan devices?
<Dioxin> to see if the hardware inititated?
<Siegel-> i dont know how to do that
<oCean> Siegel-: if you're using 12.04, then you should not be asking here. Crossposting is not very polite either
<Siegel-> i thought knowledge of other versions couldhelp
<Dioxin> Siefel: dmesg | grep wlan
<davix> hey I have managed to ruin my desktop and login screen, what packages should i install in order to recover it? (getting some weird login script which takes me nowhere right now)
<Siegel-> Dioxin: okay. now i have a bunch of data.
<oCean> Siegel-: you're release version is NOT supported here, please continue in #ubuntu+1, not here
<oCean> your*
<Siegel-> ok never mind
<WildWalker> hello all
<watschu> hi there
<lechevalier> hello
<watschu> does anybody know how to connect to a wireless router via terminal?
<WildWalker> Can anyone answer a Power Management / Screen saver question regarding Ubuntu 11.10 and XFCE 4.8 please
<quietone> what is an RT and how do I file one?
<lechevalier> i use xfce4
<WildWalker> okay, so I can get the screen to go off after a couple of minutes, but then after say 10 mins the screen saver comes on
<WildWalker> if I disable the screen saver, the screen wont go off
<nachos> anyone getting artifacting in vmware?
<nachos> ( unbuntu guest )
<lechevalier> I use lubuntu with xfce4
<WildWalker> okay, so I can get the screen to go off after a couple of minutes, but then after say 10 mins the screen saver comes on, if I disable the screen saver, the screen wont go off
<northernen> How can I change the icon of an application on my Unity sidebar? I've created a launcher for the application, and thought it would use some sort of icon native to the application, but it shows just a question mark.
<wylde> watschu: http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html may help
<erespond> am forget my password of phpmyadmin how do i remove and install it again. please
<cyoz> have you looked in the config.ini.php?
<quietone> I've been asked to file an RT instead of a bug report. What is it? How do I do that?
<Siegel-> oCean: sorry to bother you. i decided to reinstall 11.10 and wait for the next official release. that should solve most of my problems i suppose.
<minixvbox> quietone: rt? what was your problem?
<WildWalker> Can anyone please help me with a power management issue on Ubuntu 11 and Xfce 4.8?
<quietone> I was advised to submit a bug report and did so. The response is "Please file an RT instead of a bug as this is an issue that will need to be taken care of by IS."
<onats> hi guys, on ubuntu 10.04, can i just plug in a sata hard drive? will it be detected or will it cause issues?
<minixvbox> quietone: what is IS?
<quietone>  I have no idea
<minixvbox> quietone: do you have a link to the bug report?
<alex_233> hi
<wylde> onats: Ubuntu should see it, but you'll have to configure it in /etc/fstab to mount at boot
<quietone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/945983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945983 in Ubuntu Website "receive notifications when not subscribed" [Undecided,Invalid]
<minixvbox> quietone: odd, i have no idea what it means. you obviously have an account to port the bug so why not respond by asking him to explain rt and is
<quietone> minixvbox, agreed. I just thought I'd ask here first.
<bosong> im on 11.10 . when i run configuration editor there is no apps->nautilus->desktop
<quietone> minixvbox, thanks
<minixvbox> quietone: no worries
<erespond> any know my problem ?
<erespond> am forget my password of phpmyadmin how do i remove and install it again. please
<wylde> erespond: if you want to completely remove it sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<erespond> wylde, am will try
<icehunter> oCean: problem solved
<erespond> wylde, after that, what i mush do ???
<tapas> ?le
<WildWalker> Me?
<erespond> wylde, am install phpmyadmin and have this Configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common?
<wylde> erespond: say yes
<erespond> ok
<erespond> wylde, ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<erespond> wylde, what next ?
<wylde> erespond:  it was asking for your password...
<erespond> yes am forget my password ?
<wylde> erespond:  you said you forgot your password for phpmyadmin
<erespond> all am forget
<erespond> wylde, all i forget of it
<minixvbox> erespond: you forgot your user's password too?
<erespond> yes....
<wylde> erespond: you don't even remember your user password? Whish is what you will need to use sudo
<erespond> minixvbox, yes
<minixvbox> erespond: do you auto-login?
<erespond> wylde, am remember my password
<wylde> erespond: I'll let minixvbox helpyou, I won't be able to help you recover your password.
<erespond> minixvbox, not
<minixvbox> wylde: i don't think i can help either :)
<Therion87> Morning fellas
<minixvbox> erespond: how have you logged in if you don't remember your password?
<wylde> minixvbox: lol alrighty then :) erespond the best suggestion I can provide is search the ubuntu support forums for similar issues.
<erespond> minixvbox, am know my password, ist hallo124
<CharminTheMoose> Why, despite me setting the config directory for mkinitramfs to /etc/initramfs which contains nothing more than initramfs.conf and modules, does the initrd come out as 11 megs?
<erespond> the point is, am need install phpmyadmin
<minixvbox> erespond: why did you say you forgot it then?
<erespond> and after i install  it, am can't used password
<erespond> minixvbox, yest
<minixvbox> erespond: what is your first language?
<erespond> minixvbox, indonesia
<minixvbox> !in | erespond
<ubottu> erespond: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<erespond> minixvbox, in indonesia no body
<wylde> erespond: for future reference, it's not a good idea to broadcast your password in public channels.
<minixvbox> !indonesia | erespond
<ubottu> erespond: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<minixvbox> erespond: oh
<erespond> :(
<hobbelt> Is there a way to disable logins for a user on ALL interfaces? Like disabling login for ROOT user on FTP, SSH, WEBMIN etc. in 1 setting?
<Spyros> can you help me apply a .po file to the source, i manage to compile it but even though everything is in my native language the program is still in english (svn co http://svn.gna.org/svn/kanatest/trunk kanatest)(http://92.119.25.210/~spyro/el.po)
<wylde> hobbelt: yes, don't give root a password and then nothing can login as root. That's the Ubuintu default anyway
<minixvbox> hobbelt: webmin is no longer supported for ubuntu
<wylde> Ubuntu*
<hobbelt> minixvbox it was just an example, probably going to use ISPconfig3 since webmin has seen a lot of security breaches lately
<schmakk> hello. i have a netbook running ubuntu server and i'd like to give it a bigger disk. since it only fits 1 disk at a time, how do i go about it, using an external usb box under windows?
<schmakk> can i just use something like ghost to move everything over and then resize partitions later?
<MonkeyDust> !clone| schmakk
<ubottu> schmakk: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<manuel_dj> ciao
<manuel_dj> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Untouchab1e> Hey all, having some python issues with Ubuntu 11.10, I suspect the included python installation is missing some modules?
<bosong> im on 11.10 . when i run configuration editor there is no apps->nautilus->desktop
<SwedeMike> schmakk: boot from usb live image, dd the contents of the old drive to the new drive, replace old drive, boot off of it, then you can create new partitions of something.
<schmakk> SwedeMike: nice, i was worried something would explode if i did that
 * dr_willis wakes up
<Untouchab1e> the issue Im having is described in the first post here: http://forums.x-plane.org/index.php?showtopic=54371&st=0
<Untouchab1e> any ideas?
<minixvbox> !here | Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<schmakk> i installed with lvm, so.. can i resize the existing partitions while the system is running?
<Evanescence> Is there some program under linux can view epub, mobi etc ebook files ?
<Untouchab1e> Ok, problem: when I start X-Plane with the python interface plugin loaded, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/xpqYJVpv
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  caliber (i think i spelt it right) can view/convert/organize them all
<dr_willis> Calibre
<Evanescence> dr_willis: thanks,
<shavington> Hi all is there anything similar  to swtichdesk in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> shavington  what's swtichdesk exactly?
<dr_willis> switchdesk ?
<MonkeyDust> never heard of it
<bosong> im on 11.10 . when i run configuration editor there is no apps->nautilus->desktop
<dr_willis> bosong,  so?
<shavington> switchdesk switches between desktops say from kde to gnome
<dr_willis> shavington,  cant say ive seen that on any disrtro
<minixvbox> shavington: i've never seen that, why not stick to one desktop?
<shavington> Ah well I thought it was too good to be true when I read it
<MOP> Hello
<MOP> I have a question
<shavington> Well I'm just messing about at the moment I use KDE4 but its on an old machine and really slow
<dr_willis> shavington,  normally i just logout - select the desktop i want.. or you could run 2+ x sessions
<MOP> try out lubuntu
<hobbelt> would you guys recommend dovecot or courier? I'm considering to give dovecot a try
<MOP> What would this mean, my wifi can see and attempt to connect but can't. Password is right.
<bosong> dr_willis there used to be
<minixvbox> MOP: do you have wireless mac address filters set up on the router?
<MOP> Nope.
<MOP> Nothing special
<ibirac> Hello! If I've a user abc on system, will it do any wrong if I change ownership of all the files in /home/abc/ using - chown -Rv abc:abc /home/abc/ - ?
<shavington> Thanks people I'll keep working at it
<MOP> WHat it does it it tries and loops and than the password window spops up with the password still in and I hit enter to try again...never stops
<MOP> I have a Ralink 5390 pci a/b/g/n
<minixvbox> MOP: tried restarting the router?
<MOP> yes
<MOP> Everything else is connected to it
<bosong> MOP i have a similar problem with an ralink card. it connects fine one moment and then does the password thing
<jrib> ibirac: should be fine
<MOP> did you fix it bosong?
<ibirac> jrib: The reson I'm trying that is 'coz I've few codes saved in USB drive while working on another system. Now, when I'm executing any object file created after compiling its giving permission denied.
<bosong> MOP i didnt fix it, it is currently working but it just stops working for no good reason that i can see
<ibirac> jrib: For example, -rw-r--r-- 1 abc abc 11919 2012-03-04 19:27 emp where emp is the output executable from a C code
<jrib> ibirac: don't you want executable permissions on it then?
<ibirac> jrib: I did chmod a+x on it, but still permission denied
<northernen> ibirac, it's o+x.
<jrib> ibirac: where is the file located?  And pastebin the output of « mount »
<jrib> northernen: a+x would give user, group, and others executable permission.  o+x only gives others
<ibirac> The file is currently in the USB drive and later I copied it to my home.
<northernen> jrib, didn't know that. I'll write that in my notepad.
<ibirac> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/868249/
<northernen> I've created a launcher for an application, and created a .desktop file for it which I placed in /usr/share/applications. However, when I run the launcher, it won't show in the Unity sidebar. What is the problem?
<stpere> at this time, is it relatively safe to upgrade to 12.04?
<minixvbox> stpere: wait for it to be released
<jrib> ibirac: when you copy it to your home and do chmod a+x, does it still not have executable permissions?
<MonkeyDust> northernen  http://danielj.se/2011/04/28/how-to-add-a-launcher-to-the-unity-launcher-bar/
<ibirac> jrib: Ah, now it worked. I did that before :S But thanks, now its working :) Could you link any resource which details a+x, a+o ?
<jrib> ibirac: « man chmod » is your best bet
<jrib> !permissions | ibirac
<ubottu> ibirac: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> ibirac: it won't work on your usb because it's vfat
<ibirac> jrib: Then what does rw in the last line on my paste says?
<MOP> guess doomed to not have wifi with ubuntu lol
<jrib> ibirac: you can read and write
<ibirac> jrib: Yes, so it should work. Isn't it?
<jrib> ibirac: vfat doesn't support unix style permissions
<Burrito_> Hello, I've been trying to install Vapor, a Mono-written implementation of a chat client which is compatible with the Steam Friends system (the following problem I've also had when installing other Mono software). More info about my error here: http://pastebin.com/Wa4Cby9f
<jrib> ibirac: you could make *every* file executable if you set an fmask in the mount options
<Burrito_> Does this mean that I need to install Mono myself? Or am I just missing a package?
<ibirac> jrib: Ok, so its first file system check then permissions etc.. . Sure I'll read about fmask
<jrib> !mount | ibirac
<ubottu> ibirac: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LjL> Burrito_: maybe you need to install the package libmono-corlib4.0-cil or libmono-corlib2.0-cil
<Burrito_> Thanks, I'll try that now
<clone1018> anyone know how to zip all folders in a directory linux (each foldering having their own .zip with the contents of the directory)
<ibirac> jrib: I know about mount in terms of mounting fs. I was wondering how you were making use of output of 'mount' only
<tomodo> hi, how do I upgrade my java version?
<jrib> ibirac: just checking filesystem and mount options
<ibirac> jrib: All right. Thank you! :)
<Burrito_> LjL, thanks, worked :)
<spitzi> Hiya. I wonder: is env "PATH" used anywhere but the shell when it needs to autocomplete a file name ?
<Burrito_> Not sure, but I would think it is used in all the places PATH points to
<yacc> Any hints how to make scripts run when filesystems (or specific filesystems) get mounted?
<northernen> yacc, udev rules.
<geirha> spitzi: It's used by most programs that run other programs
<yacc> northernen, udev also sees when I do a mount command?
<Burrito_> spitzi, it works for me in multiple places. I tested it with some files that are in /usr/games too, and that directory is in my PATH.
<ubuntu_> ajay
<geirha> spitzi: If you hit Alt+F2 in gnome and type in  uxterm, gnome will look through all directories in PATH for a file named uxterm, and run the first one it finds.
<northernen> yacc, will auto-mount file systems for you, and you'll be able to specify a script to be run when it's mounted.
<bosong> im on 11.10 my ibm laptop has a fingerprint reader. can i use it ?
<yacc> northernen, the issue is not devices showing up, it's about fs becoming available when the relevant cryptographic keys show up.
<yacc> northernen, it's not about devices becoming available, it's about mount points becoming available
<yacc> northernen, e.g. it's stupid at best (and painful at worst) to run stuff that relies on my crypted $HOME before I log in.
<yacc> northernen, samething applies to the multimedia part of the system that consists of a couple of hdds with LUKS containers that contain LVM => udev could handle this somehow, BUT it's still the wrong place, IMHO, I want to start the services when the mount points become meaningful and not when the underlying device shows up.
<geirha> yacc: So run it via startup applications or .profile?
<spitzi> geirha: I see, thanks.
<spitzi> Why on earth did they keep that horrid Unity in Ubuntu 12 ? No one can stand it.
<aboudreault> Hi, I'm looking for a great News reader (with Binary support) ... currently using sabnzbd. Is there something better?
<yacc> geirha, that works for the $HOME case, but not the LUKS case => I'm looking for something generic, the current situation (a couple of scripts kept together with chewing gum)
<yacc> is not nice to look at.
<cyoz> how can I start a file manager window as root?
<qmr> "the location is not a folder "      anyone know how to fix this?  it's because I have xfce4-terminal installed
<bosong> im on 11.10 how do i place a wastebasket icon on the desktop?
<Kristof_D> Hi, after a few hours of work my wireless drivers finally work. One problem though: in System->admin->drivers the driver is initially 'active but not in use' and only when I manually deactivate and reactivate them they start working. Isn't it possible to do this automatically?
<spitzi> aboudreault: you mean a binary news reader or a text news reader ?
<spitzi> aboudreault: oh, I see you wrote binary
<Kristof_D> cyoz, alt+f2: type 'gksudo nautilus'
<dr_willis> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.133-1.1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1011 kB, installed size 3372 kB
<gedO> Hello guys, I am looking for a away to create bootable USB with Ubuntu and I can remove USB and don't loose all my date
<spitzi> aboudreault: I use binreader on Windows, should also work on Linux -- http://www.binreader.com/. Fast and to the point.
<aboudreault> spitzi, thx, taking a look
<aboudreault> spitzi, and what indexers?
<vikjain> hi guys my transmission bittorrent client is not helping me download any torrest even though it has high s/e ratio? any idea what may be the issue.
<vikjain> *torrent
<Calinou> what's the point of torrents?
<spitzi> aboudreault: newzbin2.es. What do you use ?
<aboudreault> spitzi, I'm new to usenet... but currently binsearch.info.
<vikjain> @cqlinou download some e-books
<vikjain> *@calinouc
<dr_willis>  distributed downloading.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<patrunjel> Hi, i've seen once some sort of stuff that you install to make tty look like a gui (that is, give you more information, like the time in the upper-right side, the full path to the current directory somewhere else), do you know anything about it? (I don't mean PS1 customization)
<Tetracomm> How do I switch power to a parallel port off (even if it is just pin 2 and 18 like some use) ?
<ssta> patrunjel: byobu?
<Kristof_D> vikjain,  maybe your isp prevents the downloading of torrents? (mine does)
<ssta> patrunjel: or maybe you mean mc?
<vikjain> on windows it works fine!! @kristof_D
<bosong> im on 11.10 how do i place a wastebasket icon on the desktop?
<patrunjel> ssta, yes, thanks, that sort of thing :D
<dr_willis> bosong:  the myunity tweak tool can do that
<scarleo> bosong, you know you have it in launcher, right?
<Kristof_D> anyone know anything about 'driver activated but currently not in use'? It only starts when I deactivate and reactivate it, but I'd like it to do that automatically.
<faissal> hey guys, can someone please let me know how I can change the OSD overlay icon when i press the media key volumeup or volume down on my keyboard ?
<dr_willis> Kristof_D:  video driver? ive seen it say its nit in use when it really is
<bosong> scarleo im using gnome-classic . dont like unity
<Kristof_D> dr_willis, no wireless and it really isn't :(
<bosong> dr_willis yeah that worked
<aboudreault> spitzi, we need to pay for your indexer, right?
<wutdo> whats cmd to list all processes
<wutdo> chromium has taken  a dump
<spitzi> aboudreault: a little bit, yes. Well worth it.
<wutdo> is rly derpin out or id google
<wutdo> ps aux | less
<wutdo> yall worthlesss
<dr_willis> hmm?
<pythonsnake> Hi.
<biopyte> hi. i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and have to realize that flash is still crashing notoriously whole firefox sessions. what is this? this is a major bug? is it due to ubuntu? whats the solution?
<pythonsnake> How can I increase my resolution beyond the limit?
<wylde> pythonsnake: why would you want to do that? You can damage your display(s) permanently that way.
<pythonsnake> wylde: I need more space on my desktop.
<ssta> get more monitors?  use virtual desktops?
<wylde> pythonsnake: and that's assuming your video card will support higher resoloutions than you display(s).
<wylde> pythonsnake:  like ssta said, you're better off adding a display or using virtual desktops, than possibly damaging your hardware.
<pythonsnake> virtual desktops == virtualbox?
<dr_willis> err no.
<auronandace> pythonsnake: no
<wylde> pythonsnake:  no
<Companion> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pythonsnake> Or, workspaces?
<auronandace> pythonsnake: yes
<pythonsnake> Interesting.
<dr_willis> old featuer
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: linux has had virtual desktops/ workspaces for years (more than a decade)
<pythonsnake> Now I've got another problem: how can we remove those status "Availaible, Away..." from the mail icon?
<santoshfamily> i  have problem with update manager ?
<pythonsnake> !ask | santoshfamily
<ubottu> santoshfamily: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wylde> minixvbox: They had them about 18 years ago when I first started playing with linux!
<santoshfamily> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated
<spitzi> See ya.
<pythonsnake> reboot
 * satyanash just configured xinerama with a 1024x768 CRT and 1600x900 LCD! Xinerama FTW!
<wylde> satyanash: I like nvidia's twinview better :) you can still use 3d effects with it! :)
<sander> hello
<sander> I have a problem with the "install" tool
<win7bittin> hi
<santoshfamily> <wylde>how to  set nvidia's twinview  ?
<sander> "install -m 644 -o www-data -g www-data >    local/var/www/*.html ~/anotherdir" fails
<sander> install: cannot create regular file `thatfile': Permission denied
<sander> why does install hold me back???
<geirha> sander: You must run it as root.
<wylde> santoshfamily: it's part of the non-free NVidia driver.
<sander> I cannot do so, because a package manager tool (GODI) tries to do that
<geirha> sander: And the '>' is completely wrong
<sander> that would result on many other files having owner root
<Xabster> so, my Ubuntu 11.10 install is making my touchpad act sooo weird! It's like there's a loose connection to the touchpad, but not the buttons. I can kinda move the cursor, but it takes me a minute to get from one side to the other because it rarely registers my touches... any help? (Toshiba Satellite L300)
<sander> geirha the ">" is a paste error, I copied it from the GODI console
<ziv> hello, I have a problem playing MKV files, when trying to open them (in the dafault program or VLC) the computer shows lots of colors and then crashes. I'm using ubuntu 12.4, ATI GFX card and a dual monitor setup.
<mrFrog> i've got a dedicated server with two disk drives. i'm going to move mysql (the databases) to the second drive. i've read a little about just changing mysql's path to a path on the other drive, but how do i make part of the file system be on the second drive? say that i want /var/databases to be on my second drive, how do i do that? (ubuntu server edition)
<CharminTheMoose> Why, despite me setting the config directory for mkinitramfs to /etc/initramfs which contains nothing more than initramfs.conf and modules, does the initrd come out as 11 megs?
<santoshfamily> so what !
<geirha> sander: That install command is trying to change ownership. Only the root user can do that.
<sander> so how can I set privileges for my user (who is in the admin group BTW) so that install does not whine?
<aranea> I have a small problem with XFCE's terminal: The setting Advanced/Compatibility/Backspace key generates is set to 'Auto-detect'. Now, when I use screen inside such a terminal, non-readline programs (e.g mail) don't recognise the use of the backspace key, but print Ctrl+H instead. Surely, that's no problem, I'm just interested if it leads to other problems if I modify this setting.
<bastidrazor> !precise | ziv
<ubottu> ziv: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jlb181> ziv: I had a similar problem yesterday.  for me the problem was the ATI drivers.  I removed them and everything worked again
<geirha> sander: I don't know. I have never heard of GODI
<ziv> remove them? but if I remove them I can't use dual monitors
<sander> GODI is an OCaml package manager, this problematic package is a webserver
<sander> so If you would build a webserver from source, that tries to set ownership to users (www-data etc.), how would you do it?
<sander> running it as root results in files with owner root at many places
<sander> (the Makefiles try to, not the webserver itself)
<geirha> sander: Then make sure the other places doesn't do the wrong thing when running as root.
<sander> what do you mean
<geirha> sander: Typically, you run configure and make as your own user, and make install as root
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a weird problem. For some weeks (or maybe months meanwhile) my LCD-screen darkens and brightens "automagically" depending on what windows are in front or how big they are. For example, when I resize a terminal-window, the overall brightness gets darker and if I resize it to fill the whole screen it gets almost too dark to read anything.
<sander> are you saying I should leave them as owner root?
<sander> that is true
<Mrokii> Does anybody know what could case this?
<sander> this is a problem with GODI
<jlb181> ziv: I don't use dual monitors, at least at the same time.  I disable the one I am not using, but with the default drivers that come with the install I can use dual monitors.
<geirha> sander: No, I'm saying you specifically set which ownership they should have, as you did with that install command.
<sander> it is designed to run as unprivileged user
<geirha> sander: Perhaps there's a channel that supports this GODI? If so, I'd try asking there.
<user_> Hi, I cannot boot my computer. I tried boot repair, the result is http://paste.ubuntu.com/868359 Please advise
<oobscure> hello. I'm using a custom installation of Firefox as my main web browser, and I want to tell Ubuntu to use it as the default web browser. Any hints about what to do or which path should I follow?
<sander> okay thanks geirha
<sander> oobscure: remove 'firefox' from PATH (so uninstall it, basically), and add the directory where you have your custom build to the PATH by changing PATH="${PATH}:/home/blabla/whereyourfirefoxis" in ~/.profile
<sander> restart and click the icon of firefox on the desktop
<oobscure> hm. actually I don't have firefox installed, or icons on my desktop, but I think I get what you mean, thanks
<pythonsnake> How can I remove a pkg with its orphan deps?
<theadmin> pythonsnake: sudo apt-get autoremove packagename
<pythonsnake> Thanks :)
<user_>  Hi, I cannot boot my computer. I tried boot repair from a USB stick, the result is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/868359
<amaury> Hi everyone. I've got a problem with an applet on Gnome 3. Explanations : I wanted to try DOCKY, and I wasn't sure that all the windows could be reduced in it, so I decided to add a " windows list applet" on my Gnome-panel. But now, I just want to delete it, and I don't know how to do ( ALT+Right doest'n work )... Someone can help me ?
<oobscure> user_: I had a look at your output but I'm clueless :\
<hotfloppy> Hey guys.. When I create a PGP key & submit it to Launchpad, what happens if I formatting my laptop? Do I need to re-create the PGP key & submit again? What about the package that I've added to PPA when the PGP key changed? Thanks.
<elijah> Is there a way to get system monitor to show disk I/O and bandwidth?
<elijah> Underneath the "resources" tab?
<faissal> hey guys, can someone please let me know how I can change the OSD overlay icon when i press the media key volumeup or volume down on my keyboard ?
<oobscure> elijah: I use iptraf to monitor bandwith usage
<oobscure>  sorry elijah I think I misunderstood
<user_> oobscure: Do you have any suggestions how I could make my computer to boot?
<elijah> oobscure: Yes, I mean bandwidth of the disks
<oobscure> I have no experience with the boot repair via usb stick - I'd use a ubuntu cd to get to a working session and then try from there
<elijah> At any rate, is there a tool in Ubuntu that can give me disk info in realtime?
<amaury> Is there someone to tell me how to delete a "windows list opened" applet ? Please, Alt + Right click doesn't work !
<elijah> Does Ubuntu delete packages after it installs them? I am installing on an old laptop with only 18GB storage and want to make sure it cleans up after itself.
<bastidrazor> elijah: it does not. 'sudo apt-get clean' will remove the .debs afterwards
<oobscure> bastidrazor: +1
<elijah> bastidrazor: Thanks, is there a way to have this run on boot?
<user_> oobscure: But what do you do when you are in the working session?
<oobscure> user_: fix /etc/default/grub or appropriate grub file, then update-grub, then reboot - sort of
<oobscure> user_: i'm not sure about the precise cause of your issue so i can't be more precise :\
<CharminTheMoose> Why, despite me setting the config directory for mkinitramfs to /etc/initramfs which contains nothing more than initramfs.conf and modules, does the initrd come out as 11 megs?
<amaury> Is there someone to tell me how to delete a "windows list opened" applet ? Please, Alt + Right click doesn't work !
<elijah> amaury: I am not sure what that is, is it a dialog window?
<oobscure> amaury: which ubuntu version are you on?
<oobscure> sounds like pre-unity or gnome 3 interface
<MonkeyDust> amaury  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<user_> oobscure: what do you mean by <fix>? do you mean to delete the file?
<amaury> @oobscure: I just upgrade to 11.10 with Gnome-shell
<amaury> @MonkeyDust : I try.. Wait ! Thanks everyone
<amaury> @MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 11.10 !
<oobscure> user_: no, you totally need that file. don't delete it. that's the file which tells the computer which partition it should use to run the kernel. i suspect there's something wrong in it, and you should correct it
<pythonsnake> Anyone know how do we tile in Unity?
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: unity uses compiz, which isn't a tiling window manager
<oobscure> python did you try Super + right arrow ?
<oobscure> also Super + left arrow ... and Super + Up arrow to maximize active window
<amaury> @elijah : This is the dock applet where the windows are shown, but I want this task to be executed in docky. When I ALT+Right click on it, I just got the windows options like " maximize", "reduce" etc...
<oobscure> keep Super pressed for more shortcuts
<pythonsnake> doesnt work
<elijah> amaury: Try pressing alt+f4, that usually closes windows
<Dan_A> uhh i need help installing ubuntu. i want to dual boot but installation failed twice and damaged my mbr
<oobscure> aww sorry pythonsnake I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 beta, that's why it works here
<elijah> amaury: also ctrl+q may work
<amaury> Yes I know ! I don't want to close the window, I want to close the option on the dockbar :s
<minixvbox> elijah: he wants to get rid of an applet, not close a window
<pythonsnake> How can I change this dock's position?
<faissal> hey guys, can someone please let me know how I can change the OSD overlay icon when i press the media key volumeup or volume down on my keyboard ?
<user_> oobscure: in boot repair I have the option to edit grub configuration file, could you have a look at that?
<mlpokn> Hey.
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: in unity, you don't
<fsales> hello people.
<pythonsnake> What?!
<mlpokn> my brightness always gets maxed out at startup?! How can I fix it?
<hotfloppy> Hey guys.. When I create a PGP key & submit it to Launchpad, what happens if I formatting my laptop? Do I need to re-create the PGP key & submit again? What about the package that I've added to PPA if the PGP key changed? Thanks.
<pythonsnake> I want to say "wtf?"
<Myrtti> hotfloppy: back up the pgp key
<oobscure> user_: let's try - is that on a new pastebin or the one you posted earlier ?
<Myrtti> pythonsnake: you did. Please don't.
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: ask the unity devs why (i happily stick with xfce)
<elijah> amaury: & minixvbox - gotcha
<pythonsnake> Sorry Myrtti
<eva> Hello.
<fsales> can someone help me?
<CharminTheMoose> Why, despite me setting the config directory for mkinitramfs to /etc/initramfs which contains nothing more than initramfs.conf and modules, does the initrd come out as 11 megs?
<hotfloppy> Myrtti, thanks god someone answered.. then, how to use it again? import it back? i've experiments it just now on global jam but its seems that the imported keys goes to Others Key and not on My Personal Keys.. is it okay?
<oobscure> pythonsnake: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher ?
<fsales> when i turn on my computer, instead of appearing the window where i can choos my OS, the monitor stays black with a white message saying OUT OF RANGE 58/92. i run ubuntu 11.10
<user_> oobscure: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/868407/
<fsales> what do i do?
<amaury> elijah: Unknown command in a terminal :/
<pangolin> Guest20428: Please stop sending me dcc chat requests
<eva> I have an Asus EEEPC 1011PX, which came with maverick preinstalled. It seems that beside the normal maverick repos, it also uses "maverick-guandu" from asus.archive.canonical.com.
<pythonsnake> What is the Ubuntu button?
<wylde> fsales: can you run your computer with a Live CD?
<eva> Is there a way to update to a newer version of ubuntu, without losing the drivers and all the other stuff?
<fsales> when i do that, it keeps normal.
<elijah> wylde: Yes, but only temporarily, it cannot write files back to the CD
<fsales> wylde: in this black screen, if i press enter, it normally enters ubuntu
<wylde> fsales: sounds like your hard drive has failed to be honest
<Myrtti> hotfloppy: you should be able to import it back, I'm not familiar on the mechanics of it but it shouldn't be too hard.
<elijah> wylde: You can run it off a live usb drive though
<oobscure> user_: that's identical to my one - it looks correct. let's see another file then, wai.
<oobscure> wait*
<wylde> fsales: ahh alright
<hotfloppy> thanks Myrtti..
<oobscure> user_: by the way are you able to reboot and choose Recovery Session from the boot menu ?
<VIPER-II> hello there. Trying to manualy mount a drive here. How do i check which drives has been 'detected'? i'm on command line.
<MonkeyDust> VIPER-II  sudo fdisk -l
<needhelp1> installed linux next to my existing linux install. my grub menu does not show the new install menu though? What can i check to see if itts installed and should i edit my grub menu?
<user_> oobscure: I can do that
<needhelp1> I think the new install was done on sda7
<VIPER-II> ah
<oobscure> try that, it may work. if not, i'd check /boot/grub/grub.cfg but I have to log out now :\
<oobscure> good luck user_ and bye everybody
<user_> oobscure: thanks
<needhelp1> can anyone assist me with some grub issues
<alucard47> hey
<alucard47> qualche italiano?
<xangua> !it | alucard47
<ubottu> alucard47: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<VIPER-II> ah. Then now i'm sure of it.  I killed my raid.    hahaha....
<alucard47> thanx
<wylde> fsales: does the description at this link sound right? http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/monitor-says-out-of-range/62756.html
<VIPER-II> it says:   /dev/sdc has no partition table.
<needhelp1> VIPER-II, how did you check that?
<VIPER-II> with "fdisk -l"
<VIPER-II> Through the disk manager it told me already that this Disk is unpartitioned. But couldn't believe I lost the content like that.
<Boreeas> PING availo.esper.net (80.65.51.138) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Boreeas> From vlan1486-te-1-1.b02.digi.osl.no.fasthost.no (88.87.63.102) icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<VIPER-II> But now with fdisk it says the same. So i guess I lost the content.
<Boreeas> What does "PAcket filtered" mean?
<VIPER-II> Boreas: doesn't that mean that ping is being blocked?
<Boreeas> I don't know.
<VIPER-II> oh.
<VIPER-II> U want me to try ping it?
<needhelp1> i see that my linux install was succesful, i chose to installed next to my other current os (which is also another ubuntu derivative though its not listed in grub
<amaury> Please, I want to delete something on the gnome-shell dockbar !
<VIPER-II> in Windows it says "88.87.63.102: Network is unreachable"
<Boreeas> VIPER-II: Thanks
<VIPER-II> :)
<Boreeas> Weird
<phunyguy> Hello, just curious about an issue in Banshee, I saw that it has uPnP capability as a client, and my uPnP server shows up, but it is all grayed out and I can't do anything.  Is this a known issue?
<VIPER-II> Boreas: sup?
<Boreeas> Well, the server itself is up, so it's probably blocking pings for some reason?
<VIPER-II> Boreeas: probably. Allot of ppl do that. Kinda avoid getting attention from hackers. If you dont react to pings, hackers might think you're not there and let you in peace.
<needhelp1> how can i check my current grub menu and see if i can edit it to add my missing linux install?
<Deihmos> when ubuntu boots it takes a few minutes before I hear the boot sound. My sound card takes a while to be activated or detected. Is there any solution?
<minixvbox> !grub | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cclove> needhelp1: vim /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<cclove>  - -
<cclove> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<minixvbox> cclove: you don't edit that file directly, it says that at the top
<cclove> root@LK:/home/cclove# vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cclove> i try ...
<hotfloppy> Myrtti, i found the solutions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32438/how-to-share-one-pgp-key-on-multiple-machines .. thanks :)
<needhelp1> wow grub is complicated
<minixvbox> needhelp1: simple when you know how
<needhelp1> i dont. have no idea where to start
<minixvbox> needhelp1: what are you trying to do?
<needhelp1> i just installed a linux distro (ubuntu based, with gnome installer) and i see the install on sda7 but the install is not listed in my grub boot menu to boot into.
<meerkats> i need help to trim, possibly with GIMP (or command line) 40 pnm files: all have in common the bottom third of the file, which is totally blank, and I need to get rid of it
<minixvbox> needhelp1: did you sudo update-grub (or grub-update, never remember which way around it is)
<needhelp1> no i didnt
<needhelp1> i'll try that now
<minixvbox> needhelp1: it updates the grub menu
<minixvbox> needhelp1: searches for new os's and adds them
<needhelp1> dang that was easy
<needhelp1> brb reboot
<minixvbox> needhelp1: see, easy when you know how
<needhelp1> yeah
<needhelp1> thanks minixvbox
<minixvbox> needhelp1: no worries :)
<good> join #USEagency
<mr_boo> i'm running on a crashy ubuntu studio since i changed the graphics card
<good> join #USEagency
<mr_boo> i've made sure i've updated everything with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and such commands
<mr_boo> is that supposed to fix the problem?
<Abhijit> good, /join
<amaury> Hi everyone, I just upgrated from Ubuntu 11.04 to Ubuntu 11.10 and my sound card isn't recognised in pulseaudio options ! Help me, I'm so bored with this !
<MrPocketz> Anyone ever see Google break in FF in ubuntu?
<MrPocketz> I'll go to search, and when Google would normally start filling in the bottom with results, it's just blank
<good> join #USEagency
<minixvbox> MrPocketz: tried a different browser, to see if it is google or firefox's fault?
<MrPocketz> I haven't.  Bing and stuff work, and my google toolbar works..
<MrPocketz> idk, this is a noggin scratcher
<edu_aying> hi all
<amaury> Hi everyone, I just upgrated from Ubuntu 11.04 to Ubuntu 11.10 and my sound card isn't recognised in pulseaudio options ! Help me, I'm so bored with this !
<mr_boo> is there a command to completely rebuild the ubuntu system?
<mr_boo> amaury: what soundcard do you have?
<valdur55> how can i add printer by ubuntu way?
<szal> valdur55: system-config-printer
<pylaurent> I installed ubuntu 11.10  ,but after I installed it , I couldn't use grub, so I deleted the win7's loader, but now I get "operating system not found" anyone can help me?
<edu_aying> how to get back when i lost my partition on harddrive?
<valdur55> I have samsung ML-1670 and it isn't on list, and i don't want install vendor ugly soft witch add LPT port handler
<mr_boo> pylaurent: start from the live cd and reinstall grub that way
<amaury> mr_boo: Thanks for the answer ! This is my soundcard : Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pylaurent> mr_boo: How to install grub?
<elijah> Is their a good utility in Ubuntu that shows what processes/applications are using the disk?
<pylaurent> I never do that, could please you tell me?
<szal> 'lsof /dev/sdXY'?
<valdur55> szal, yea, i know. But how can i add my printer to list? And where is printer database?
<mr_boo> pylaurent: i'm not entirely sure but i know it is done from the live cd
<pylaurent> mr_boo: thankyou
<mr_boo> pylaurent: if grub already is installed all you need to do is a "sudo update-grub" command from the command prompt after you've mounted the system from the live cd
<mr_boo> pylaurent: actually i use to have problem with it myself
<jlb181> elijah: iotop works in the terminal
<mr_boo> pylaurent: but i've come so far that i know that i must do two steps 1) mount system disk from live cd 2) install grub on system disk
<Sotin> hi
<Sotin> some one can help me with a sound problem?
<droid-0854> Or find universial grub loader and build it.
<mr_boo> pylaurent: i've forgot how to do the two steps in detail
<minixvbox> Sotin: what type of sound problem?
<geirha> elijah: sudo fuser -vm /dev/sda1
<mr_boo> amaury: i've had serious problem with pulseaudio and my Delta 1010lt soundcard in ubuntustudio
<pylaurent> mr_boo: thankyou, I will google it~
<Sotin> thanks i have head phones and speaker
<Sotin> but i only have sound in the headphone
<Sotin> i'new in ubuntu
<mr_boo> how do i perform a total rebuild of my ubuntu system?
<mr_boo> some guy on this channel thought it could be a way of solve a crashy behaviour
<amaury> mr_boo: I've Ubuntu Studio too... Yesterday I decided to upgrade from 11.04, and since I'm on the 11.10, internet doesn't work very well, cairo-dock neither, and the sound neither... I really want to downgrade to 11.04 ..
<szal> mr_boo: define 'rebuild'
<minixvbox> mr_boo: sounds fishy
<amaury> mr_boo: Do you have a solution for my problem ?
<mr_boo> szal: total repair
<minixvbox> mr_boo: why no just reinstall?
<mr_boo> amaury: to be honest i don't
<szal> mr_boo: try a newly created user first; if that makes no problems, it's a user setting
<mr_boo> minixvbox: reinstall would be best of course but i haven't any writable dvd :((
<amaury> mr_boo:  Ahhh, I'm unlucky !
<minixvbox> mr_boo: you could use a cd or usb
<szal> amaury: *buntu and dist-upgrade..  an endless story..  best to back up your dotfiles and important settings from /etc and reinstall
<mr_boo> amaury: i don't even remember how i got pulseaudio to work in 10.04
<th1ta> hello everyone!
<mr_boo> amaury: it was beyond rocket science
<mr_boo> amaury: i had to read tons of blogs and posts and chat around and mess with system files and ........
<amaury> mr_boo: Everything worked perfectly on 11.04, but then here, so boring..
<mr_boo> and eventually i got it to work but i cannot remember how
<mr_boo> unfortunately that seems to be common in ubuntu
<mr_boo> after updating or upgrading suddenly something stops to work
<th1ta> backtrack or blackbuntu?
<th1ta> plz help!!
<szal> !backtrack | th1ta
<ubottu> th1ta: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<szal> th1ta: unsupported derivatives, no help here, sorry
<davarow> Hi. I have upgraded mesa3d to version 7.10.3 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/mesa and now i have black screen when i run "mplayer -vo gl". sound is working but have no video. Even glxgears show ONLY frames per second (in terminal) but circles are not visible (only all-black window).
<davarow> how to keep 7.10.3 and fix this?
<davarow> I have this packages installed http://ideone.com/W4dca
<davarow> am I missing any package?
<davarow> (in that list?)
<fsales> hello people again
<LeeLee> hello, im new to ubuntu, but i think its brilliant so far
<fsales> i have a dual boot windows 7/ubuntu 11.10. in the loading screen and when i shut down myPC on ubuntu, the monitor says OUT OF RANGE 92.5Khz/58Hz.  My monitor is a LG E2240. I tried entering GRUB2 /sudo nano etc/default/grub and changing to various resolutions.but none worked.what should i do?
<amaury> mr_boo: I ve got a dual boot, if I reinstall the 11.04, will I loose my documents? I never downgraded a PC
<LeeLee> does anyone know where to find a wide selection of good movies online?
<LeeLee> but free ?
<oCean> LeeLee: that's quite offtopic for this channel
<piotr_kuna> Hi all out there :)
<mr_boo> amaury: usually the walkthrough will offer to salvage the files from the home folder but i'd strongly recommend to backup your stuff
<LoC|Onyx> Hello, can anyone help me with Adobe Flash Player please? I installed "adobe-flashplugin" in the 11.01.102.62 but I still have the 10.3 version
<davarow> LeeLee: http://127.0.0.1
<oCean> davarow: please don't
<LeeLee> ok ocean, no probs :)
<donsd> I would like to set up a separate  alias file, not in .profile or .bashrc.  How do I do that?  I had such a setup for years, but now have to start over.
<davarow> oCean: don't what?
<mr_boo> is there a way of reading any logs after a system crash?
<tazjin> mr_boo: They're in /var/log
<escott> donsd, create the file. put it wherever you want. and source it from a startup script
<minixvbox> mr_boo: mount the partition and look at them from a livecd or other os
<amaury> mr_boo: I'm gonna save my ubuntu files so...
<escott> mr_boo, if its not flushed to disk it can be hard. some kernels (but probably not ubuntu stock) support debugging over usb or serial
<velko> donsd, maybe you can create your alias file and source it (include it's contents) in .bashrc or .profile, with a line like ". my_alias_file"
<escott> !sysrq | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<th1ta> h
<oCean> davarow: your joking answer about 127.0.0.1; If you're going to offer help, be helpful. Jokes are not helpful
<mr_boo> thanks escott
<donsd> <escott> Thanks.  That makes sense.  I will read up on startup scripts.
<th1ta> slap
<escott> donsd, the quick and dirty for bash users on ubuntu is .profile sources .bashrc
<nishttal2> hello ppl, i just assemble a computer from scratch.. i used the ASUS P8Z68-V LX mother board
<nishttal2> it has a graphics card on board with DVI/HDMI/VGA out
<fsales> can someone help me?i have a dual boot windows 7/ubuntu 11.10. in the loading screen and when i shut down myPC on ubuntu, the monitor says OUT OF RANGE 92.5Khz/58Hz.  My monitor is a LG E2240. I tried entering GRUB2 /sudo nano etc/default/grub and changing to various resolutions.but none worked.what should i do?
<nishttal2> however the graphics is crappy on Ubuntu 10.10
<nishttal2> i think its missing a driver
<pylaurent> I still can't fix it
<nishttal2> does anyone know where I could find the driver
<zykotick9> nishttal2: to find out what chipset is being used, run "lspci | grep -i vga"
<escott> fsales, sounds like it isnt a grub issue but the kernel which is picking a bad mode. you can pass a vesa mode number to the kernel during boot
<nishttal2> zykotick9, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<escott> !framebuffer | fsales
<ubottu> fsales: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<minixvbox> nishttal2: sndy bridge wasn't supported at 10.10 i think
<nishttal2> oops so what do i do now?
<mauwii> ?
<minixvbox> nishttal2: use a more recent ubuntu
<fsales> escott: my monitor is a E2240 LG. does it help?
<LoC|Onyx> Please, can anyone help me? I installed "adobe-flashplugin" in the 11.1.102.62 version but I still have the 10.3 Flash Player version
<nishttal2> i hate unity :(
<minixvbox> nishttal2: don't use unity then
<theadmin> nishttal2: Try Xubuntu
<minixvbox> nishttal2: xfce is fantastic for me
<nishttal2> i thought unity was the only option after 11.04
<oCean> nishttal2: 10.10 isn't going to be supported much longer. As theadmin said the Xubuntu desktop (xfce) resembles the classic gnome look
<minixvbox> nishttal2: no, you can use whatever is in the repos
<gulzar> any app or script to convert pdf into odt?
<escott> fsales, not really. its a graphics card kernel issue. its possible that your monitor is misreporting its capabilities in the edid data but thats not something that can be identified from a model number
<codemaniac> clear screen
<nishttal2> does Xubuntu support Compiz... i love to be able to rotate cube my desktops :)
<escott> gulzar, probably not but poppler-utils will have a pdftotext utility
<minixvbox> nishttal2: yes
<nishttal2> and wobbly windows
<gulzar> nishttal2: yes it supprots
<nishttal2> awesome
<gulzar> escott: Ok will check it
<nishttal2> where do I download xubuntu from?
<gulzar> nishttal2: anything DE except gonme shell supprts compiz
<minixvbox> !xubuntu | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bastidrazor> nishttal2: if you don't have ubuntu already you can download the iso at http://http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nishttal2> i am running 10.10 rt now
<helmet> ??
<theadmin> nishttal2: Just get the latest Xubuntu from http://xubuntu.org
<nishttal2> can I just upgrade from here or fresh install
<mauwii> Mauwii??
<theadmin> Woah, new website
<theadmin> Nice ^_^
<gulzar> nishttal2: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<minixvbox> nishttal2: better to fresh install
<gulzar> nishttal2: try fresh install
<nishttal2> ok the latest xubuntu would have the latest linux kernel as well
<sythe> Ahoy
<nishttal2> i heard the 3 series had some TCP enhancements
<bastidrazor> nishttal2: 11.10 has 3.0 kernel
<minixvbox> nishttal2: 11.10 has 3.0
<nishttal2> ok downloading
<sythe> Could someone please make me a 32-bit deb package of this: https://github.com/clynamen/Ogitor-Facade ?
<nishttal2> so this wont be gnome?
<minixvbox> nishttal2: no, xfce
<nishttal2> hmm.. anything i should be worried about.. never used xfce
<theadmin> nishttal2: XFCE is a lot like Gnome2
<theadmin> nishttal2: You'll feel right at home with it
<minixvbox> nishttal2: its very customisable and gtk based, so not much to worry about
<sythe> Cinnamon is nicer
<sythe> IMO
<nishttal2> ok great.. i have gnome2 at the moment so cool
<sythe> KDE is the best.
<sythe> Lol
<nishttal2> i just care i keep my wobbly windows and cube desktops
<Wargasm> lxde is nice
<lechevalier_> I use lubuntu with xfce
<minixvbox> lechevalier_: why?
<Wargasm> lxde is my favorite
<pup-0854> Gnome3 ftw
<sythe> Wargasm, why?
<gulzar> escott: no dear.. no help with poppler. It converts but not to odt :(
<lechevalier_> I can open terminal anywhere
<loucal> i <3 fluxbox, just tthought i would throw that in there
<oCean> ok, let's not get into the "what is nice and what is even nicer" discussion here in the support channel
<oCean> move back on topic pls
<Wargasm> sythe: simple, fast, easily customizable
<escott> gulzar, like i said i dont think you can get to odt in one shot
<minixvbox> lechevalier_: why not just use xubuntu?
<jackotheshadow> Hey. I'm new to IRC and Linux, but I'm using Ubuntu because I'm trying to remove a virus I got while using XP. Can anybody point me in the direction of a good channel to join, or something? Or can I get help here?
<theadmin> nishttal2: XFCE is almost a Gnome2 clone. LXDE is also similar, but provides a little less widgets and such stuff, panels are not as customizable.
<sythe> wargasm: I'll give you the first two ;)
<escott> !alis | jackotheshadow
<ubottu> jackotheshadow: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Wargasm> sythe: I'll take the first two lol
<gulzar> escott: any other way.. indirect way will also work. websites are there whcih convert online but having something offline is of great help
<Wargasm> sythe: only problem I have with lxde is the battery monitor... the built in one does not work correctly
<sythe> jackotheshadow: system rescue CD
<escott> gulzar, i dont know of a way sorry
<Zaitzev> can anyone recommend a good irc bouncer?
<gulzar> pup-0854: gnome3.2 is awesome
<sythe> Lol
<pangolin> Zaitzev: znc works well
<sythe> Irc for emacs
<Zaitzev> pangolin: it's easy to install and stuff?
<pangolin> Zaitzev: apt-get install znc
<Zaitzev> yeah that
<patrunjel> Hi. How do I run date and append the output to the name of a file? (I want it to look like : Filename(date).bak )
<gulzar> escott: no prob.. atleast I get to know abotu poppler. :) Thank You
<qwe123> can i have gnaome 3 instaled in 10.04?
<Zaitzev> i mean configure, etc etc
<pangolin> Zaitzev: easy to install and simple to configure, just answer the questions and you should be up and running in about 10-15 minutes
<minixvbox> qwe123: not without breaking stuff
<qwe123> ok
<xangua> qwe123: ubuntu oneiric already uses gnome3.2
<qwe123> sorry i am new to ubuntu
<gulzar> qwe123: yes you can.. install from USC
<qwe123> so dont know much but saw a friend using it.. looks pretty cool
<Zaitzev> pangolin: how about setting it up with a domain that I own? how would I go about that?
<qwe123> gulzar: how?
<gulzar> qwe123: it is cool.. I am using 3.2.1
<minixvbox> qwe123: seriously, don't install gnome3 in 10.04
<gulzar> qwe123: open software center and search for gnome-shell .. click on install and choose it from login screen
<qwe123> gulzar: what is usc and how do we get gnome 3 working in 10.04?
<nishttal2> btw.. i did have a RAID question, this motherboard supports RAID 1... and I was able to configure it as well.. problem is my 2 disks are not the same size (1TB and 1.5TB).. the raid disk is understandably 1TB.. is there a way to claim the 500GB on the other disk?
<nishttal2> as a unraided volume?
<gulzar> qwe123: USC -Ubuntu Software Centre
<pangolin> Zaitzev: not sure what you mean by domain you own.
<gulzar> qwe123: not in 10.04 . it is possible with 11.10
<qwe123> gulzar: thanks
<minixvbox> gulzar: he is using 10.04, so no gnome3
<qwe123> minixvbox: why?
<Zaitzev> pangolin: I own a domain
<gulzar> minixvbox: yup warened him
<Zaitzev> and I mean a vhost
<s1cre> Lamah Detector Activated!!
<s1cre> Searching.......
<escott> nishttal2, generally not recommended in the linux community to use bios raid. you would be advised to use mdadm which has the flexibility you want
<s1cre> Searching......
<qwe123> so no gnome 3 for 10.04?
<minixvbox> qwe123: 10.04 doesn't support gnome3
<gulzar> qwe123: 10.04 is using gnome 2 as base not gnome3 so libs, dependencies and apps are different and your system will break
<pangolin> Zaitzev: if you mean will it use @zaitzev.com, yes provided the server you install znc is configured to use that domain.
<qwe123> minivboxok.. minimum i need to have is 11.10?
<nishttal2> escott, i thought the hardware RAID would be better performance wise
<minixvbox> qwe123: yes
<nishttal2> escott, I paid extra for onboard raid!!!
<escott> nishttal2, true hardware raid is different from bios raid, and historically has been more expensive. its usually not built into the motherboard
<Zaitzev> pangolin: the domain I own is administered on a remote location, but I have added a dns record to my ip
<gulzar> qwe123: install 11.10 or wait for 12.04 .. 12.04 is long term support (LTS) so you can enjoy updates for 5 yrs and also gnome shell + unity
<SimpleLady> can someone help me please?I try to adjust microphone at netbook and it doesn't work :(
<nishttal2> escott, ok so i should not select the raid option then?
<qwe123> gulzar: can i directly go to 12.04 from 10.04?
<pangolin> Zaitzev: ok, so you install znc to that server and it will work. check out http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC for more info.
<gulzar> qwe123:  I will suggest ..wait for 12..04
<SimpleLady> here the info from alsa : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=da843ed0e4b3b4fb79a5dea028e45eff7144a847
<minixvbox> qwe123: yes, when it is released
<nishttal2> theadmin, minixvbox, gulzar, escott ok going to format and install xubuntu.. see you shortly
<minixvbox> nishttal2: have fun
<escott> nishttal2, https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/
<gulzar> qwe123: yes you can ... when 12.04 will be released you can download and intall. and also your update manager will tell you about new realese but don't isntall with update manger. go for freash intall. 12.04 wil be realesed in April
<SimpleLady> anyone help please guys ? :)
<gulzar> nishttal2: OK
<link_> om
<qwe123> gulzar: but that will be like reinstalling the os right? i will be losing all my data?
<gulzar> qwe123: no you will not..
<minixvbox> qwe123: backup your data then
<SimpleLady> sorry about the spam but can someone help me please?I try to adjust microphone at netbook and it doesn't work :( here the link for info from alsa : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=da843ed0e4b3b4fb79a5dea028e45eff7144a847
<SimpleLady> anyone please? :(
<gulzar> qwe123: if you have separate /home then no need to format it.. just tell you installer about the mount point. and do not touch other partitons and only format the / mout point.
<sythe> Wait
<sythe> Be patient, simplelady
<gulzar> qwe123: if /home is not separte then you need backup
<SimpleLady> sythe: ok but I didn't think that someone saw my question
<qwe123> gulzar: what do u mean by differnt /home? i have a folder named /home
<gulzar> qwe123: good thing is 12.04 is LTS so it will be supported for 5 yr. YOu only have to format once and enjoy for 5yr :)
<minixvbox> qwe123: he is talking about seperate partitions
<qwe123> gulzar: ok then i will wait till april:)
<gulzar> qwe123: open gnome-disk-utility and see if /home is a spearate partitoin or incuded in / ..
<gulzar> qwe123: yup.. try to learn command line and also try other distros on separte machine or pendrive. Learn and enjoy :)
<qwe123> let me check
<qwe123> gulzar: i cudnt find gnome-disk-utility but there is gparted
<gulzar> qwe123: use it
<madsj> I have a problem with openbox since I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 a couple of days ago; the debian menu is not present
<qwe123> gulzar: how do i find whether i have a separate partition? should i tell u all the partitions?
<aaGp> madsj: that disappear
<gulzar> qwe123: wait
<gulzar> qwe123: let me check
<escott> qwe123, it may be quicker to open a terminal and type "mount" and see if anything is listed as being mounted on /home
<qwe123> escott: ok
<gulzar> qwe123: is there any app like "disk utility" . PLease see again.. If not then we will use simple command
<escott> qwe123, if you see something like: /dev/sda3 on /home type .... then you have a /home partition
<gulzar> escott: nice.. I thought of not puting him on CLI
<gulzar> qwe123: anything?
<escott> gulzar, you never know what will be easier for someone, CLI or GUI. usually i just see if one starts to go bad and then try the other
<dlentz> SimpleLady, you need at least ALSA 1.0.24
<dlentz> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<qwe123> gulzar:gvfs-fuse-daemon on home
<qwe123> gulzar: nothing else
<gulzar> escott: agree
<th1ta> good firewall for ubuntu 10.10?
<SimpleLady> dlentz: so I need to update?
<dlentz> yes, use that ppa i linked
<th1ta> i use gufw
<qwe123> gulzar: dev/sd3 on media/
<pangolin> !ufw | th1ta
<ubottu> th1ta: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<gulzar> qwe123: mine show /home like this: /dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<escott> qwe123, so you have gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/yourusername/.gvfs but thats it
<th1ta> i think i stay in ufw
<th1ta> thks
<madsj> and for some annoying reason, every time I run aptitude, emacs needs to be reconfigured
<madsj> I did the upgrade without the X server running (bad idea, in hindsight)
<qwe123> gulzar:thats it
<SimpleLady> dlentz: and do you think that all?
<qwe123> escott: yeah thats it
<iku-iku> hi
<dlentz> SimpleLady, it should be all you need (newer alsa kernel module0
<madsj> aaGp: yes, it disappeared, but the file is installed
<escott> qwe123, then you do NOT have a separate /home, and you need to backup before reinstalling
<gulzar> qwe123: see all the /dev/* either there should be / and /home along with other partitons or there should be no /home. If no /home then /home is not separte
<gulzar> qwe123: backup /home folder before reinstall
<gulzar> qwe123: for backup simply copy or can also use "rsync"
<madsj> under /var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml
<mlpokn> Guys, How can I add this at startup? echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<qwe123> gulzar, escott: but what about the softwares i installed in 10.04? will they get auto updated or will they get removed from the system?
<iku-iku> i've been trying to change the login screen, with both gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf and simple light dm manager but it just changed to black... thanks foir your help
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<escott> mlpokn, add it to /etc/rc.local and make that file executable
<escott> !clone | qwe123
<ubottu> qwe123: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mlpokn> I did that guys. It does not work. the brightness maxes out at startup
<santoshfamily> hello everyone !
<SimpleLady> dlentz: I am using PulseAudio =/
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  have a sleep command in rc.local befor the command perhaps. Or it could be X is somehow changeing it when X starts up.
<dlentz> SImpleLady, it does not matter
<mlpokn> echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<mlpokn> xbackligth = 30
<mlpokn> exit 0
<mlpokn> What is a sleep command? I am new to linux
<SimpleLady> dlentz: ok thanks I will try it latter
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  you may want to tell us exactly what you are trying to do/fix.
<dlentz> yw
<santoshfamily> is there any appliction to install  tar.gz package ?
<qwe123> escott: what was that? I didnt get you
<gulzar> qwe123: removed.. when reinstall. BUT if you are reinstalling same linux lets say 10.04 for some reason first backup the cache of apt-get . in it there are all the downloaded apps if you have not used {sudo apt-get autoremove} and simply copy that cache in new install then you don't have to redownload all apps. But if installing new or used {sudo apt-get autoremove} then everything is lost
<escott> mlpokn, sleep does nothing for the specified number of seconds and then returns
<dr_willis> santoshfamily,  since a tar.gx is just an archive and could BE anything.. Not really.
<escott> mlpokn, does the acpi_backlight change when you run that from a sudo -i shell?
<mlpokn> dr_willis. Every time I start the laptop my brightness sets to max
<escott> qwe123, if you plan to reinstall follow the instructions in !clone to extract the current list of installed programs so you can easily reinstall them later
<dr_willis> mlpokn,   it could be your desktop settings are set that way. and thus setting them to max.
<mlpokn> escott, if I run echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness, it changes to 30%.
<Gage_> apt-get doesn't work, ubuntu software center says check your internet connection, but it obviously works fine, cuz I'm on here.
<qwe123> escott: ok
<dr_willis> you could make a script or run that after you login to X.
<mlpokn> =)
<gulzar> qwe123: if you are low on disk space use {sudo apt-get autoremove} this will clear cache and claim disk space but your downlaoded packages will be lost
<escott> mlpokn, perhaps X is changing the brightness. make a script and put it in /usr/local/bin. chown it to root:root, and chmod 755 the script, and chmod u+s the script
<iku-iku> i've been trying to change the login screen, with both gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf and simple light dm manager but it just changed to black... thanks for your help
<escott> mlpokn, then you can add that script to your gnome-session-startup
<qwe123> gulzar: no i have enough diskspace but is being lazy to install all the softwares again
<mlpokn> Yeah. Sure. But I am a n00bster :))) thanks anyway
<iku-iku> if sb could help me that would be great :(
<mlpokn> escott. How can I make a script?
<escott> mlpokn, put the commands you put in rc.local into a file and make the first line of the file #!/bin/bash
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  there are indicator-applets that let you controll screen brightness also.
<mlpokn> hmm
<iku-iku> T_____T
<gulzar> qwe123: if want to have complete backup .. lets say you want to give you sys to your firend or to copy it on other PC or a backup for emregency then use "rsync" and also use "remastersys ". remastersys  wil create an iso of installed sys so you can use it anytime as live or to install :)
<dr_willis> or i just use my laptops special fn keys. :)
<Gage_> So, could someone help with my problem, please?
<iku-iku> ha you to Gage =D
<dr_willis> The Powersettings/savings may have some brightness controlls also
<Gage_> Mm.
<iku-iku> nobody wants to help you either?
<Gage_> dr_willis: same thing I do
<mlpokn> escott. Like this?
<escott> Gage_, what does it say when you try apt-get update
<mlpokn> #!/bin/bash
<mlpokn> echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<mlpokn> xbackligth = 30
<FloodBot1> mlpokn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  that command is totally wrong I belive....
<escott> mlpokn, yes but im not sure what that xbackligth = 30 line is for
<Gage_> sec, I'll pastebin
<luke_c> Hi. I've installed ubuntu 11.10 on my satellite pro laptop. However, the touchpad randomly stops working. Do you have any suggestions as to how I can fix this?
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  whats this xbacklight=30 thing?
<mlpokn> Is to set the backlight to 30% using the xbacklight app.
<mlpokn> it's*
<dr_willis> the command uses a = ? thats rather.. odd
<mlpokn> it does
<dr_willis> you did spell it right?
<dr_willis> ;)
<mlpokn> yes
<escott> mlpokn, (a) environment variables dont work that way (b) thats not what is happening. the first command is changing the backlight level (c) if you have an app why not use it
<dr_willis> <mlpokn> xbackligth = 30
<Gage_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/868551/
<Gage_> ^
<santoshfamily_> <dr_willis> D-Link_Connection_Manager.tar.gz   how to install it ?
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  its an archive.. open it up and look at whats inside. and any readme files.
 * gulzar good night
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  what is it for exactly?
<santoshfamily_> yes it contai readme file !
<luke_c> I've been looking through the erros logs, but I can't find anything.
<santoshfamily_> it is a modem ?
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  I dont know.. Is it?
<Gage_> So...?
<escott> Gage_, do you have some kind of http_proxy set? check "env | grep proxy"
<dr_willis> most hardware drivers are included in ubuntu/linux - with a few exceptions for wireless, or video drivers that may need installed from  the repos. You rarely need to get tar.gz stuff from sites
<velko> Gage_, or have you tinkered with /etc/hosts?
<escott> Gage_, do "env | grep -i proxy"
<luke_c> I'm not sure, but I think that it might be a fault with the kernel, since sudo cat /dev/input/mice and sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0 don't display anything.
<Gage_> Well, I just uninstalled the tor daemon
<Gage_> so
<santoshfamily_> needed dependencies installed (qt3, wvdial1.5.6 or newer). How i can install them ?
<Gage_> gage@derptop:~$ env | grep proxy http_proxy=http://localhost:8123/ ftp_proxy=ftp://localhost:8123/ https_proxy=https://localhost:8123/ gage@derptop:~$
<escott> Gage_, well thats the problem. its trying to route the apt traffic over tor
<dr_willis> tor requires you to use a proxy to get to the tor service i belive.
<dr_willis> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): intelligent Point-to-Point Protocol dialer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.61-4 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Gage_> So how do I set it to not use a proxy?
<escott> Gage_, you could: (a) unset http_proxy and unset https_proxy before running apt (b) figure out how to get apt to use the tor proxy (but why?)
<Wooden_Android> when i start to intall ubuntu, i have no wireless connection, and it says wireless is turned off, and clicking it to turn it on does absolutely nothing, what can i do?
<lnxslck> my ubuntu doesn' show all ram memory, what could cause this?
<dr_willis> !ram | lnxslck
<ubottu> lnxslck: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ikonia> lnxslck: how much ram do you have ?
<lnxslck> in windows it shows all 4gb
<lnxslck> ikonia, 4g
<venon> hi
<lnxslck> ikonia, meminfo shows MemTotal:        2751208 kB
<lnxslck> MemFree:          161932 kB
<ikonia> lnxslck: are you using the 64bit OS ?
<lnxslck> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> lnxslck: there you go then
<lnxslck> ikonia, only ubuntu 64 will show all 4gb of ram?
<ikonia> lnxslck: correct
<dr_willis> even with exctly 4gb. I think there can be some thats reserved for specific hardware, From what i recall reading
<escott> lnxslck, the graphics card memory needs to be addressable so it grabs some of the 32bit memory space and hides your ram
<Gage_> still doesn't work, did unset http_proxy, unset https_proxy and unset ftp_proxy
<dr_willis> depends on the eact hardware
<venon> Does anyone know how install unity3d on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<lnxslck> ikonia, ubuntu 32bits shows only 2 gb and uses only that?
<ikonia> venon: I don't believe it's available
<escott> lnxslck, you can lose upwards of 2gb of 32bit addressable space just for that
<ikonia> lnxslck: no it should show just over 3GB
<mlpokn> escott: added #!/bin/bash to rc.local, above all commands. It still does not work
<venon> ikonia : hmm
<escott> mlpokn, did you chown the script to root and make is setuid?
<Gage_> halp.
<mlpokn> I don't know how to do that
<santoshfamily_> how to change the current working directory  in setup script i.e install.sh ?
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  you may want to pastebin your rc.local and script.
<mlpokn> ok
<luke_c> I'm quite happy to compile the kernel manually, but I've never done it on ubuntu before, and I'd like to exhaust all of the other options first. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<lnxslck> ikonia, escott , if meminfo shows MemTotal:        2751208 kB, that says that ubuntu is using only 2.7 gb of ram, right?
<escott> Gage_, im not familiar with tor. double check with echo $HTTP_PROXY that the variables are unset
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  why are we doing this via a script and not using the powermanager tools.applets?
<ikonia> lnxslck: please show me the output of the command "free -m" in a pastebin
<Gage_> k
<mlpokn> Here http://pastie.org/3519972
<Gage_> Blank
<jackotheshadow> Can anybody help me figure out how to install stuff on xubuntu? The software center apparently doesn't work, and idk how else I can install anything
<ikonia> jackotheshadow: it does work
<zykotick9> jackotheshadow: "sudo apt-get install FOO"
<theadmin> jackotheshadow: Try Synaptic
<escott> lnxslck, that is the physical ram addressable from userspace. since you have more ram and hardware addressable dma ram than you can address it is 4GB less the hardware DMA (mostly graphics card but others as well) less a little bit for the kernel itself
<lnxslck> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/MT5krfZf
<velko> Gage_, and what does apt-get says now?
<luke_c> jacktheshadow: open a terminal, type in sudo apt-get install '
<dr_willis> jackotheshadow,  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade,   and then try software center again, or do 'sudo apt-get install whateveritisyouwant'
<mlpokn> dr_willis , rc.local http://pastie.org/3519972
<Gage_> apt-get says the same thing as it did in the paste
<lnxslck> escott, you would recomend moving up to ubuntu 64 bits?
<venon> is unity 3d available on wine ?
<escott> lnxslck, yes
<jlb181> Curious...Windows doesn't show all 4 G either unless it is using 64 bit, does it?
<escott> lnxslck, the alternative would be 32bit + pae but 64bit is better
<jackotheshadow> I'm very new to linux, and I don't know anythign about using sudo commands
<Gage_> Windows 7 x86 shows all 4 gb of ram on my desktop.
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  what does the command 'which xbacklight' say?  and in your script ---> xbackligth = 30       You still have a typo i mentioned earlier
<Daekdroom> Windows 7 has PAE enabled.
<Daekdroom> I think XP doesn't
<theadmin> jackotheshadow: sudo apt-get install synaptic (and then look for synaptic in the menus)
<zykotick9> venon: is a gnu/linux DE available on wine?  that doesn't make sense?
<escott> lnxslck, you will have to reinstall (fyi when you go to 64bit it will show just a little bit less than 4gb because of the kernels usage)
<Gage_> I was like lol wat, but it still says so
<Martin_> Hi, I have mounted an ntfs partition with rwx for all users but I can't run any file, I get this error "No such file or directory" even if I am in the folder and just write ./filename
<lnxslck> escott, i see
<shaneo> hey guys how could i add a python script to cron for auto start at login
<ikonia> lnxslck: I'd suggest booting from an install cd and running the "memcheck" option
<mlpokn> dr_willis /usr/bin/xbacklight ... what is the typo? I can't figure out, lol
<dr_willis> Martin_,  in linux Case is imporntant. whats the file anyway?
<lnxslck> escott, is ubuntu 64 working fine? no more issues with flash plugin and such?
<mlpokn> lol
<escott> lnxslck, on my 64bit system i loose 24*8 MB of ram to the kernel
<mlpokn> yeah
<mlpokn> I see now
<mlpokn> :))|
<FloodBot1> mlpokn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gage_> So
<erespond> am need install back phpmyadmin, couse am forget all password to login phpmyadmin any body can support ???
<Gage_> Halp?
<ikonia> shaneo: cron isn't a login process, it has nothing to do with starting at login
<lnxslck> escott, that's a few
<jen_> question
<Martin_> dr_willis is a linux executable, I just copied the folder from an ext4 partition to a ntfs partition
<ikonia> lnxslck: I'd be more concerned with validating your ram - boot from a livecd and run the memcheck option, see how much ram is seen
<shaneo> ikonia, so what would be the best method
<dr_willis> Martin_,  do a ls -l FILENAME and see what its permissions are.
<venon> hey , please how i run xp when i first install ubuntu and after paralel xp ? from botmenu it doesnt work.......
<shaneo> ikonia, i put 0 0 */2 * * /home/shaneo/my-sickbeard-install/Sickbeard.py
<shaneo>  in cron will it work?
<ikonia> !sessions | shaneo
<escott> lnxslck, ive been happily using 64bit for years, never had serious issues, but things are a bit nicer with multiarch
<ikonia> shaneo: that's useless, that will run at a set time, not when you log in
<shaneo> !sessions
<zykotick9> Martin_: dr_willis NTFS (and FAT) don't support POSIX permissions
<jen_> everytime I boot ubuntu when it starts up it has a little not quit a glitch but a fuzzy space that is there for maybe a split second, it makes the popping noise and it goes to the ubuntu startup
<Martin_> dr_willis -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<lnxslck> escott, multiarch? running 32 bits also on ubuntu 64?
<jen_> does that mean my graphics card is going bad?
<dr_willis> zykotick9,  but you can force ALL files to be executable.
<escott> lnxslck, http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch in 11.10 and up
<dr_willis> Martin_,  so whats the files name?
<lnxslck> ikonia, i think my memory is fine, it's a new laptop, and on windows it shows the memory just fine
<erpo> jen_: Not necessarily. Are you getting crashes?
<thelodger> jackotheshadow: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and enter in the commands mentioned above by the others, the sudo command is telling your machine that the commands are to be given free rein on your machine
<ikonia> lnxslck: that's not why I'm telling you to validate it
<jen_> I do not get crashes
<jen_> it always has done that
<Martin_> dr_willis -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16815665 2012-01-11 21:34 X-Plane-i686
<erpo> jen_: You're probably good.
<shaneo> ikonia, so maybe $HOME/folder/ python Script.py in startup applications
<zykotick9> dr_willis: that wasn't "really" directed at you, just wanted you to be aware it was NTFS
<ikonia> lnxslck: run the memcheck too
<ikonia> tool
<dr_willis> Martin_,  so whats the exact ./whatever you are using?
<jen_> okay thats what I thought but wasnt sure if anyone else had that problem
<Orsb> Hi, I had problem with my boot and I tried to fix my grub from a live cd. However, it seems that the problem is even worse now. Could anyone assist me with this?
<ikonia> lnxslck: showing memory as a number and having available physical memory are two differnt things, validate your ram with memcheck
<lnxslck> ikonia, i will
<ikonia> shaneo: sounds better
<santoshfamily_> how to install qt3 ?
<erpo> jen_: If you're really worried, run a stress test with a big game or post a video on youtube.
<ikonia> santoshfamily_: it's dead
<thelodger> jackotheshadow: What was Software Center saying when it didn't work?
<lnxslck> escott, what programs do you use that require 32 bits ?
<jen_> okay
<shaneo> ikonia, ok thanks
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  any app that needs qt3 these days. is rather out of date
<jackotheshadow> Ok. So, I've tried entering the sudo commands in the terminal, and I get a lot of output that I don't understand. But it does say the flash plugin was not installed, and something about i386 not being configured
<Martin_> dr_willis I can't even do ./X-Plane-i686
<dougl> I finnally got to connect to my vnc server but now it just looks like a raw x session... how can I just see my normal desktop thru a vnc connection?
<mlpokn> dr_willis. Fixed the typo, but still not working
<escott> lnxslck, skype? im not even sure. i don't pay much attention to the split these days, which is how it should be
<dr_willis> Martin_,  whats the exact error?
<lnxslck> escott, true
<jackotheshadow> Software center either simply shows a frowny face or says i386 is the wrong architecture
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  it coule be X is overrideing your rc.local settings. that would be my guess.
<santoshfamily_> then qt4 ?
<lnxslck> escott, the same applications you have on ubuntu 32 bits you have on ubuntu 64 bits?
<Martin_> dr_willis bash: ./X-Plane-i686: No such file or directory
<mlpokn> dr_willis. I am using Lubuntu, if that makes a difference
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  why do you even think you need to install that tar.gz?
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  it has settings for brightness somewhere i imagine.
<escott> lnxslck, no i run 64bit. but if there is something that is 32bit its trivial to install it these days
<FoolsRun> Hey, I have a question about JBOD concatenation: What happens when you break the "array"? Are the disks readable separately?
<escott> FoolsRun, probably not
<dr_willis> Martin_,  as a test. try copying that file to your home, also check 'file X-Plane-i686' to see what it thinks that file is.
<santoshfamily_> then tell me how i can , unless i fulfill all requirement i cant think of it ?
<zykotick9> escott: when you get zsnes working on 64bit let me know ;)
<mlpokn> dr_willis. The brightness buttons off my keyboard are working, but it's annoying that every time I start the pc the brightness is maxed out
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  im not even clear on why you need it.
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  so put those commands in a shell script like was suggested earlier.
<erespond> am need install back phpmyadmin, couse am forget all password to login phpmyadmin any body can support ???
<mlpokn> dr_willis. how do I do that?
<Martin_> dr_willis in ext4 works fine, using file command I get:   X-Plane-i686: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  im not even sure why you are needing both commands. dosent the 2nd one work by itself?
<santoshfamily_> because in readme it is written that it needed that dependencies
<erespond> dr_willis, am forget phpmyadmin login and i reinstall that, so am still can't used new password how i do?
<erespond> dr_willis, am forget phpmyadmin login and i reinstall that, so am still can't used new password how i do?
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  make a file. add the commands. save it..  rember the #!/bin/bash stuff mentioned earlier.
<dr_willis> erespond,  no idea.
<shaneo> ikonia: no luck with adding the line to startup applications any other suggestions
<Wooden_Android> when i start to intall ubuntu, i have no wireless connection, and it says wireless is turned off, and clicking it to turn it on does absolutely nothing, what can i do?
<erespond> am forget phpmyadmin login and i reinstall that, so am still can't used new password how i do?
<escott> mlpokn, part of the confusion is that there are two ways to modify the backlight. one would be to use a command like xbacklight 30 which uses the xbacklight helper program. the other interfaces directly with files in /sys and uses echo and requires root privs. its unclear to us what one you are trying to use, but you should only need one
<cowboydren> Has anyone had trouble with the 386 alternate installer lately? I'm installing on a netbook with an unsupported video chipset, and it keeps failing during tasksel.
<mlpokn> escott. I tried the both, one by one, NONE work
<santoshfamily_> now plz anybody tell me how to install qt4 ?
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  http://pastie.org/3520064
<escott> mlpokn, tried them when and how? they work in different ways and in different scenarios
<erespond> please
<lnxslck> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing regarding the packages? the source of the debs?
<jackotheshadow> how do I respond to people?
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  install any kde app and it will install qt4 with it.
<shaneo> ikonia, n/m figured it out way simpler than i was assuming
<minixvbox> santoshfamily_: what are you trying to install that need it?
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  sudo apt-get install k3b (if you like to burn cds)
<xangua> lnxslck: yes
<zykotick9> lnxslck: *buntu get there packages from the same place/repo
<mlpokn> dr_willis. That's what I did, it does not work, unless I manually run the commands from terminal
<escott> mlpokn, if you are logged into the gui then start a terminal and type xbacklight 50 and see if it changes the brightness
<lnxslck> ok
<Gage_> So I never got any help.
<lnxslck> because i install kubuntu and then ubuntu desktop
<dr_willis> mlpokn,  try running the script with gksudo perhaps
<Gage_> Apt-get still doesn't work, says there is no proxy
<santoshfamily_> a tar.gz  of modem !
<lnxslck> that way i get gnome and kde still lokks good
<lnxslck> no bad gtk themes
<mlpokn> escott. The commands work manually, but not from rc.local
<Martin_> dr_willis in ext4 works fine, using file command I get:   X-Plane-i686: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped
<neur0t0xin> Hello, anyone know what to do about screwed-up locales after trying to downgrade libc6 & libc-bin? Whenever I try to reinstall locales or libc they just refer to eachother and refuse to be fixed
<zykotick9> Gage_: do you need a proxy for regular net access?
<minixvbox> santoshfamily_: that makes no sense
<Gage_> No
<escott> mlpokn, xbacklight will NOT work in rc.local because it is an X11 program (the starting x is a giveaway) and X11 is not running at the time rc.local is started
<dr_willis> minixvbox,  thats what ive been telling him.
<santoshfamily_> why  bro ?
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  why do you think you need it?
<minixvbox> santoshfamily_: why would a modem driver ever require qt4?
<mlpokn> escott. ok, but the other one, why doesn't it work?
<venon> shit
<ArcherNX01> Is Linux Mint any good?
<escott> mlpokn, the echo should work in rc.local if the path to the /sys file is correct but its harder to run that manually because you have to sudo to get permissions to modify /sys files
<xangua> !mint | ArcherNX01
<ubottu> ArcherNX01: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> ArcherNX01,  ot for here.. and id avoide it.
<venon> how i run xp when i first install ubuntu ....
<jackotheshadow> thelodger: Software center either simply shows a frowny face or says i386 is the wrong architecture
<dr_willis> venon,  'run xp' meaning?
<venon> y
<santoshfamily_> i donot know bro but it is written or i should publish it so that all my frnds can read it and them it might be help ful !
<Gage_> ..
<mlpokn> escott. like I said. If I open the terminal and paste that echo stuff in, it changes my brightness, I don't have to write SUDO before it
<venon> dr_willis : y
<escott> mlpokn, type "whoami"
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  you are wanting to install this .tar.gz and you have no idea why you are needing it?
<dr_willis> venon,  'y' is not an answer to my question.
<mlpokn> escott. yeah, it;s my username
<mlpokn> not root or anything
<minixvbox> santoshfamily_: maybe people could help you better if you told them what modem you are trying to get working
<Orsb> Hi, I need some help with grub, I am totally clueless
<escott> mlpokn, that should not be working without root privs AFAIK
<joebodo> possibly has sudo all permissions
<santoshfamily_> than plz tell how i can install it ?
<venon> dr_willis : from botmenu it doesnt work
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  odds are its not needed/allready installed or in the  repos.
<joebodo> (nah - that won't do it)
<dr_willis> venon,  you should be a bit more verbose in your statements.. You mean "XP is in my grub menu, but selecting it fails to boot XP properly' >? or 'XP is NOT in my grub menu, how do i add it?"
<venon> dr_willis : I installed xp parallel to ubuntu
<venon> XP is NOT in my grub menu, how do i add it?"
<dr_willis> venon,  rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<mlpokn> escott. I remember now. I was getting a "Permission denied " error when I was trying to set the brightness, so I've found a command on Arch Wiki like: "something myusername /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<Gage_> zykotick9: No.
<dr_willis> it pays to ask a clear question. :)
<escott> mlpokn, christ-almighty thats a terrible terrible idea
<thelodger> jackotheshadow: You probably installed the 64 bit version of Xubuntu so. I'm guessing that the program you're trying to install is only for 32bit, might suggest taking a look for the other version?
<venon> dr_willis : and than ?
<escott> mlpokn, and the something was "chown"
<venon> *then
<santoshfamily_> 3.75G HSUPA USB ADAPTER DWM-156 D-Link modem !
<mlpokn> escott; this is it
<mlpokn>  sudo chown <usrname> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<ganz> hi
<ganz> where can i find a complete documentation for the command notify-send?
<ganz> for example the list of notification categories or some use of the option --hint
<escott> mlpokn, i would sudo chown root:root /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness and do this properly by making a setuid script
<Gage_> Make me a sammich
<venon> dr_willis : when i rerun this command what then
<mlpokn> escott; back to normal. permission denied. I will reboot now to see if that was the problem
<dr_willis> venon,  did you notice it saying  it was adding a windows/xp line.. you could just reboot and see if it worked.
<jackotheshadow> thelodger: ok, thanks. I'll look into it
<Orsb> dr_willis: you seem to be an expert in grub matters, and I am totally lost because I cannot boot
<dr_willis> Orsb,  all i know is from what ive read from dozens of sources. :)
<dr_willis> Orsb,  You get no grub menu? or  what do you mean exactly.
<Orsb> dr_willis: no, only my windows option displays. I have booted by the live cd now
<dr_willis> Orsb,  check out the fixgrub wiki page and how to install that fix-boot gui tool. (i think thats the name)
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<luke_c> Hi. I've installed ubuntu 11.10 on my satellite pro laptop. However, the touchpad randomly stops working. There are no error messages in my logs. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can fix this?
<donal> when I installed tomcat7, a tomcat7 user was created. When tomcat runs, this is the user account it runs under. However, the home dir for tomcat was created with these permissions drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Mar  4 15:10 tomcat7
<dr_willis> boot-repair tool is what its called Orsb  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<donal> which means tomcat can't write to it's own home dir, why would the home dir be created with such odd permissions?
<Orsb> dr_willis: I have tried that but did not help!
<mrFrog> anyone here willing to walk me through mounting my ssd? i did it incorrectly and upon booting the server an error like "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive" showed up.
<jpds> donal: Why would you want to write there?
<donal> jpds: my application creates persistent files
<dr_willis> Orsb,  the urls give other ways to reinstall grub. but boot-repair works for most people.
<donal> so I'm trying to put them in the tomcat home dir
<auxpete> ??
<donal> is that a bad idea?
<mlpokn> escott: still not working :\
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<mauwii> ??
<dr_willis> other ways to reinstall grub
<nishttal2> ok ppl installed XUbuntu at your advice.. how do i install compiz
<helmet> ??
<zykotick9> Orsb: following the !grub2 directions for chrooting into your install then run "sudo update-grub"
<santoshfamily_> Before installation, make sure you have the needed dependencies installed (qt3, wvdial1.5.6 or newer).
<santoshfamily_>  The steps of installation are as following:
<santoshfamily_>  - Copy the installation packet "DWM_156_V3.02WW_Lnx.tar.gz" to Desktop or other path;
<santoshfamily_>  - extract and get a folder, the folder include following files or folders:
<santoshfamily_>     D-Link_Connection_Manager.tar.gz		This is a installition packet;
<santoshfamily_>     install.sh		                        This is a setup script;
<FloodBot1> santoshfamily_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minixvbox> !compiz | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<zykotick9> !paste | santoshfamily_
<ubottu> santoshfamily_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nishttal2> minixvbox, how do i ensure that proper drivers for my onboard graphics card are installed
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  so run the install.sh if you really really really want to try to get that installed.. what is your modem not doing? how have you tried to configure it?
<_Marcus> Hello
<minixvbox> nishttal2: what is your onboard card?
<escott> mlpokn, make a script /usr/local/bin/backlight30.sh and put in it #!/bin/bash and the echo command. then run the following: sudo chown root:root /usr/local/bin/backlight30.sh; sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/backlight30.sh; sudo chmod u+s /usr/local/bin/backlight30.sh
<nishttal2> Sandy bridge somethign
<minixvbox> nishttal2: so intel, that means you don't need to install aanything
<Gage_> How can I make it so I can turn my volume all the way up without going to System > Preferences > Sound, and instead using hotkeys? When I use hotkeys the volume goes about halfway up but says it
<zykotick9> mlpokn: do you happen to be using an EEEPC?
<Gage_> it's all the way up on the icon, but when I go to Sound, I can make it louder..
<luke_c> It doesn't look like anyone here has had this sort of problem before. Do you know whereas I could go for help? I've tried ##linux and ##kernel, but I'm not sure where else to ask.
<mlpokn> escott. Thanks I will try. zykotick9, no
<hypershock> Gage_: that extra bit is actually overdrive, something windows doesn't allow.
<Gage_> Wait, what?
<santoshfamily_> i donot got any response  after double -click on install.sh !
<velko> luke_c,  does it seize to work for a very brief period of time (like 1 sec) or longer?
<Gage_> I'm not using windows, I'm using ubuntu 11.04.
<zykotick9> mlpokn: doubt it will help then, but booting with kernel option acpi_osi=Linux fixes brightness issues with my EEE
<luke_c> It varies. If I don't use it for anything then it doesn't break.
<hypershock> Gage_: I threw that in there just in case. but you are meant to go that high with your volume without going that extra effort, because you can blow your speakers at what is happening there.
<hypershock> Gage_: are meant == are not meant
<Gage_> Okay.
<luke_c> It normally last until I've opened a program, but sometimes breaks slightly before or after.
<Shojo> hey could anyone tell me why my nick was unregistered? O.o
<Gage_> But I can't change it>
<Gage_> *?
<hypershock> luke_c: i came in late but what was your original question?
<luke_c> I've installed ubuntu 11.10 on my satellite pro laptop. However, the touchpad randomly stops working. Do you have any suggestions as to how I can fix this?
<velko> luke_c, is it possible that you have enabled "disable touchpad while typing" option in the keyboard preferences. and that is just the lag for the touchpad to be enabled after you have used your keyboard?
<hypershock> Gage_: not with the keyboard.
<MonkeyDust> luke_c  it's something in the grub menu
<Orsb> zykotick9: I have tried ChRooting but got stuck at assemblin the arrays!
<Gage_> Okay.
<zykotick9> Orsb: RAID?  i can't help, good luck.
<mlpokn> ty zykotick9, I'll try that too.
<mrFrog> i try to mount a disk with -t ext4, but in the error logs it says "can't find ext4 filesystem". i honestly don't care what filesystem i use, what's best for an ssd storing mysql databases?
<hypershock> Gage_: what i do is leave it set at a certain point and use the actual volume control knob on my hardware to control the output.
<luke_c> I could have a look. What's the terminal command to open it? (I'm not sure how to navigate unity without a mouse, but I've been opening a terminal straight away)
<Gage_> I'm using a netbook, so I don't have a volume control knob. But that's what I do with my desktop.
<zykotick9> luke_c: do you have an external USB mouse you could try?  does it work?
<luke_c> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure that I follow? What's in the grub menu.
<luke_c> Same problem.
<lampe2> hey is there a way to NOT group the windows in the window switcher ?
<luke_c> Works briefly, then stops.
<hypershock> luke_c: *unity* --- hit the super key to bring up the unity dash, then type settings or use tab key to get around.
<saquib> n
<MonkeyDust> luke_c  something similar to this http://www.multimediaboom.com/touchpad-not-working-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-resolve-it/
<hypershock> luke_c: by works briefly you mean, after you get to the desktop for about a few seconds it works then stops and doesn't comeback until you restart the desktop session?
<Guest88388> hello how i can run wine on eMac PPC Computers i have an Ubuntu 11.04
<luke_c> Yes.
<Guest88388> how luke_c
<Guest88388> ?
<hypershock> Guest88388: how can you not? did you try to do it yet?
<zykotick9> Guest88388: i believe wine is x86/x86_84 only... could be wrong.
<luke_c> But for how long it works varies. Once it stops though, it won't work again until after a restart.
<Guest88388> yes i triedit
<hypershock> Guest88388: what did it say when you tried?
<Guest88388> it doesent can be installed
<Guest88388> can i compile it for ppc computers?
<zykotick9> Guest88388: looks like no - http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/312875-wine-ppc-mac.html
<hypershock> luke_c: try this as a test, when the desktop starts pay attention to what happens when the mouse stops working. if it is when you hit any key on your keyboard, then it is because you have disable while typing enabled. there is a tool called synaptic and not the one that does the package manager, you want the one for the touchpad control and it'll allow you to manage the touchpad better.
<hypershock> luke_c: if i remember right, when it happened to me and before i had my own solution, viciously smacking the spacebar when it happens usually awakens the touchpad.
<luke_c> MokeyDust: Googling it, that seems to only apply to sony vaios. I don't get that error.
<mrFrog> anyone know how to find out what filesystem types are valid on ubuntu? a command to list what types i can use to mount a disk?
<MonkeyDust> luke_c  ok
<dr_willis> mrFrog,  there used tobe a /proc/filesystems file i recall that showed whats in the kernel.
<hypershock> Guest88388: however, you can consider crossover-mac from codeweavers.com, give their trial a whirl, it may solve your problem.
<dr_willis> mrFrog,  cat /proc/filesystems  but its a big list. :)
<santoshfamily_> <dr_willis> hey bro i had pasted  readme  with full detail plz check it out !
<zykotick9> mrFrog: "man mount" then find the --types section, it lists supported types
<luke_c> Huh. I pressed lots of stuff ctrl+super+space+left+right lots of times, and it starting working for a second or two.
<dr_willis> mrFrog,  you using some weird filesystems?
<dr_willis> santoshfamily_,  most likely you want to run the sh from a terminal, not double click it.
<luke_c> Alright. I'll try that. Might take me a few restart to figure out if there's a patter though, I'll come back then.
<Guest88388> can be running crosOver linux on Ubuntu 11.04 on a PPC Processor
<Guest88388> ?
<santoshfamily_> ok
<hypershock> luke_c: you are in luck, looks the package has been renamed to "tpconfig" so install that, that should help you out alot.
<zykotick9> Guest88388: qemu is probably your best bet - not much "emulation" stuff will run on PPC
<zykotick9> Guest88388: and qemu would be deadly slow
<mrFrog> zykotick9: it's weird, in that section it says ext4 is supported, but when i try to "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb /var/databases" i get an error like so: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb…"
<hypershock> will virtual box work for Guest88388 ?
<zykotick9> mrFrog: /dev/sdb is wrong - that's a drive not a parition, try /dev/sdb1 if it's the 1st parition you want
<santoshfamily_> when i run it from terminal it shows error !
<Guest88388> what is when i compile it ?
<Guest88388> the sourcecode from wine?
<theadmin> Guest88388: You can't compile CrossOver, it's propertiary software. Wine doesn't work on PPC.
<theadmin> Guest88388: You pretty much have no real options there...
<zykotick9> theadmin: +1
<venon> is packettracer available in ubuntu ?
<mrFrog> zykotick9: ok now i'm on the right track, thank you :) it says that "special device /dev/sbd1 does not exist", guessing i have to learn to partition it?…
<zykotick9> venon: cisco?  you can install it (not in repo, as it's proprietary software), or use wine.
<theadmin> Guest88388: This is an ancient architecture propertiary to Apple and can't run Windows nor Windows software. Why do you think you need Wine, anyway?
<theadmin> mrFrog: You want /dev/sdb1, not /dev/sbd1
<mrFrog> right, i mistyped that
<dr_willis> and old imac ppc - makes an  ok ssh terminal. :)
<zykotick9> theadmin: re: mrFrog good catch, i missed that
<Guest88388> there are other options to run Windows software on a PPC?
<dr_willis> if you got OS-X on it.
<theadmin> Guest88388: There are none at all.
<theadmin> Guest88388: What software do you need? Most stuff has Linux alternatives.
<escott> Guest88388, you have to emulate the x86 processor its not something you want to do
<hypershock> what perplexes me is the acronym for wine: wine is not an emulator. that being said, if he is running linux natively on his mac ppc machine, then why would wine complain. does it actually access the hardware directly?
<venon> zykotick9  , wine ?  it doesnt work
<venon> ...
<_cb> Will a Mac be able to access Ubuntu 11.10 remote desktop ?
<g3orge> hey guys. I have an ubuntu laptop that I used with an external monitor (closed lid) and everything worked great, until I decided to choose the second option into the visual effects tab into appearence preference. It downloaded a new driver, updated, restarted and now it doesn't recognise my external monitor nor the laptop monitor itself (it says uknown instead of "laptop"). But the effects work great. ha. anyway, how can I downgrade to the
<g3orge>  previous driver and go back?
<LucidGuy> Anyone have experience stress testing an Ubuntu system?  Think its a bad idea to put a system to full load for 8 hours straight?
<zykotick9> venon: then try the gnu/linux native version
<escott> hypershock, because wine is not an emulator. it doesn't emulate the x86 it translates win32 to native posix
<theadmin> hypershock: wine doesn't emulate CPU, Windows doesn't work on PowerPC = windows apps will go "wtf am I running on"
<Canadian1296> _cb: Via ssh or vnc yes.
<dr_willis> _cb,  with a vnc client. yes.  or you could even use xdmcp, or ssh X forarding with some work.
<venon> and that is what
<venon> zykotick9
<hypershock> escott: so if he is running ubuntu 11.04, is he not in posix?
<zykotick9> venon: you can download it from cisco's site... where you downloaded the windows version
<_cb> dr_willis, Canadian1296 I thik Ubuntu's remote desktop is VNC. Correct? So I should be able to turn it on, open port 5900 and done
<mrFrog> zykotick9: ok so i partitioned sdb, and when i try to mount /dev/sdb1 i still get this error: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1"
<dr_willis> _cb,  on a local lan - yes. i belive so
<Canadian1296> dr_willis _cb: OS X has a built in VNC client. You just need to set up the ubuntu machine, then type vnc://ipaddress in safari
<Guest88388> I need windows game without directX and learn Software like Revoca: http://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.revoca.ch%2F. and revoca is only for windows and mac
<dr_willis> I havent used os-x in years. :)
<zykotick9> mrFrog: pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<escott> hypershock, you are missing the point. posix establishes system calls, but that doesn't you can run armel compiled programs on x86.
<venon> zykotick9 hm ok
<theadmin> dr_willis: OS X never was on PPC's, right? It's intended for Intel... PPC = classic MacOS
<zykotick9> mrFrog: did you format after partitioning?
<_cb> Thanks !
<dr_willis> theadmin,  i had a imacDV ppc that ran os-x
<theadmin> dr_willis: Ah, ok
<escott> theadmin, at the beginning it was
<mrFrog> zykotick9: no i never formatted
<dr_willis> theadmin,  it had os9 when i bought it. :)
<Guest88388> how i can emulate an x86 Processor for to run wine, or CrossOver Linux or Play on linux or Cedega?
<zykotick9> mrFrog: that's step 2 ;)
<dr_willis> OS-9 was such a pain in so many ways.. its amazing it was as popular as it was..
<dr_willis> Guest88388,  qemu perhps.. and whats the specs of your system?
<Canadian1296> theadmin: OS X was for PPC and intel, and they've been slowly phasing out PPC. As of 10.7.0 they cut out all PPC support.
<escott> Guest88388, qemu and you will get maybe 1 frame per decade
<zykotick9> escott: +1
<hypershock> guest search your repository for "emulator"
<mrFrog> zykotick9: there we have it, thank you :) been working on mounting an ssd all morning...
<hypershock> try them all out until you find one that will install windows
<jeph01> hey guys
<venon> zykotick9 ... i just find gns3 .... but packet tracer is better : (
<dr_willis> windows 95 in qemu :)
<zykotick9> hypershock: too bad none of them will
<theadmin> hypershock: Nothing that emulates x86 will run on an inferior architecture such as ppc
<jeph01> is there packet tracer for ubuntu?
<Guest88388> can i make it faster when i installed quemu
<zykotick9> jeph01: available from cisco yes
<theadmin> jeph01: Try Wireshark. Not sure what you mean by "packet tracer", but...
<jeph01> how to get it
<dr_willis> Guest88388,  whats your system specs?
<zykotick9> Guest88388: qemu will be a waste of your time on that hardware, it will be SO slow
<escott> venon, iptables can do stateful filtering if that is what you want?
<Guest88388> i have an 1,25 Ghz processor, 512 MB RAM,
<escott> Guest88388, just find yourself x86 hardware if you need to run x86 apps
<theadmin> Guest88388: Eh, and you want to emulate Windows? impossible, I'm afraid. Not to mention the architecture you're using.
<hypershock> zykotick9: theadmin: I take it you guys tried this before hand. As it seems odd, that you can have a perfect Amiga Emulator (motorola processor), Commodore Emulator (forgot the chip here), Amstrad (definately x86), etc ... if those emulators run fine in Linux and their software doesn't go "wtf man, what is this", then why does wine have that problem. I'll accept that issue however. if that is case no matter what.
<theadmin> hypershock: Wine does not emulate the processor
<venon> escott ? i just want packet tracer on ubuntu ....
<hypershock> Guest88388: eww, that is too slow of hardware.
<escott> hypershock, because wine is not an emulator
<dr_willis> Hyperbyte,  because those are emulators. :)  wine is not an emulator.
<theadmin> hypershock: Those do, and they run on Linux, sure, but only on architectures equal to or superior of x86. You can't run them on PPC, I'm afraid.
<jeph01> i just mean a cisco network simulator software
<minixvbox> hypershock: wine is a compatibility layer, not an emulator
<zykotick9> hypershock: emulators are typically built for x86 hardware and require those system calls, changing the underlying achitecture is a HUGE deal.
<Guest88388> why make the wine delvolpers not wine for PPC Hardware? Can i chage it?
<Guest88388> why make the wine delvolpers not wine for PPC Hardware? Can i chage it?
<dr_willis> Guest88388,  because the ppc hardware is basically a dead end street perhaps?
<hypershock> ok
<theadmin> Guest88388: You can't. ppc is inferior to i686, what's not clear here? It's impossible.
<escott> hypershock, and you are also comparing emulating a low power phone hardware on high power modern x86 but Guest is describing the reverse emulating modern x86 on old ppc
<hypershock> i get it
<escott> hypershock, if your phone could emulate your desktop... wouldn't you use that instead of your clunky laptop
<dr_willis> I run the C64 emulator on my Cellphone to play MULE. :)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: BlueMax was always my fav C64 game </ot>
<venon> best utill for creating php script ?
<theadmin> venon: vim
<theadmin> venon: or emacs
<dr_willis> a text editor. :)
<MonkeyDust> or nano
<theadmin> ...except nano doesn't do much of highlighting
<theadmin> Nor autoindent, nor...
<theadmin> yeah
<dr_willis> geany is nice..
<MonkeyDust> venon  forget nano ;)
<venon> the admin thx
<escott> Guest88388, your hardware is not capable. you could probably install dosbox in qemu and use that to run wordperfect but trying to do anything more recent is a lost cause. go find an x86 machine
<theadmin> Indeed geany's nice too, venon, worth a shot as well
<dr_willis> bbl
<g3orge> how can I downgrade nvidia drivers?
<MonkeyDust> not
<Guest88388> and what is when i use an other linux system like yellowdog or debian whatever
<venon> theadmin and something like bluefish ?
<theadmin> Guest88388: Still. YOU CAN NOT EMULATE WINDOWS ON PPC. AT ALL.
<theadmin> venon: Eh... Isn't that an HTML editor?
<jakko> I swear every time I try ubuntu it is buggier than the last one. I swear audio worked in a provious version now audio is missed up
<venon> yes :D i say something like this
<Guest88388> and on a intel mac?
<Orsb> Hi, I hava a silly question, but how do I actaully fiure out which partition to mount for restoring grub?
<escott> Orsb, are you trying a chroot restore?
<MonkeyDust> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<elijah> Ubuntu keeps locking me out with a password after X minutes, how can I disable that?
<ArcherNX01> Is there a program like Xsplit or Flash Media Encoder 3 for Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> elijah: screensaver settings
<Orsb> escott: yes
<luke_c> hypershock: I didn't want to say anything until I'd tried using it for a but, but installing tpconfig seems to have fixed it. Thanks! :)
<theadmin> Guest88388: On Intel, sure. But then again, if you want Windows, it's easier to install Windows on that intel machine
<escott> Orsb, you just have to test them until you find the right one. when you find your system root it should contain files like /bin /usr /etc and so on
<escott> Orsb, and if you have a separate /boot you then have to mount that onto /wherever/you/mounted/your/ubuntu/root/boot
<Orsb> escott: can i do that from the terminal?
<ArcherNX01> I would love to switch Ubuntu completely, but if i could find a program that allows me to stream my desktop to twitch.tv or there would be drivers for my Avermedia HD capture card
<escott> Orsb, sure "cat /proc/partitions" to see what partitions exist. "sudo mount /dev/sdX# /media/ubuntu" "ls /media/ubuntu" if its wrong "sudo umount /media/ubuntu" and try a different sdX#
<jakko> i could never switch to ubuntu
<jakko> I have yet to use a stable version
<TuneChi> B
<ArcherNX01> I tried the newest Ubuntu and i didn't like it
<escott> ArcherNX01, the video4linux project handles all TV capture cards. they should have good resources for htat
<zykotick9> jakko: ubuntu is not about stability, it's about new features the windows users like... and phone users ;)
<ArcherNX01> The new GUI is just shit
<escapeplan> Excuse me, I have a costumization issue with icons, Can anyone help me out ?
<jakko> what features
<escapeplan> I would like to change the VLC-icon ?
<minixvbox> can we quit the complaining and just keep it to support please...
<escott> !nounity | ArcherNX01
<ubottu> ArcherNX01: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Guest88388> is it possible if I do the following sore to run for wine on PPC I use OpenSUSE:
<Guest88388> the joy of every LINUX PPC USERS i'll present the wine installation on PPC linux!
<Guest88388> Here we are:
<Guest88388> 1) WHY?
<Guest88388> Well because maybe flash doesn't work, or you wanna play some windows game, or use
<Guest88388> some windows programs...
<FloodBot1> Guest88388: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest88388> 2)SPEED
<escott> Guest88388, I'll say yes. as long as you go to another channel :)
<zykotick9> Guest88388: no gnu/linux distro will run wine on PPC - it's an issue with wine
<Amirh> hi all.
<elijah> zykotick9: Thanks buddy!
<minixvbox> Guest88388: seriously, you've been told several times quite clearly you cannot use windows software on ppc
<Amirh> I need a free software for ubuntu. I know there's not adobe photoshop for that. but something useful?
<escott> !info gimp | Amirh
<ubottu> Amirh: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<jakko> i have a problem with audio. Is tthere any thing that can be done?
<Amirh> escott: anything else?
<bastidrazor> Guest88388: also, why are you asking OpenSUSE questions in #ubuntu? Opensuse channel is less informed?
<jakko> when pc boots it takes a few minutes to get audio
<luke_c> !info inkscape | Armirh
<ubottu> Armirh: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17490 kB, installed size 62428 kB
<escott> Amirh, imagemagick for bulk operations (resizing, thumbnailing and the like) inkscape for vectors
<pythonsnake> Why 3 FloodBot?
<Amirh> escott: I want to crop and combine some pic to create a new one.
<Amirh> I just don't like gimp's style/
<MonkeyDust> Amirh  can be done with gimp
<Amirh> ok, thanks
<Orsb> escott: I have tried this command: sudo mount /dev/sdX# /media/ubuntu and I could not find my ubuntu partition! Now I am really lost
<escott> Amirh, this is the classic complaint of photoshop people. your choices are suck it up, write to adobe, start coding for ubuntu
<venon> the best tutorial for php script ?
<venon> please
<escott> Orsb, you have to change the X# to match something listed in cat /proc/partitions like sda1
<zykotick9> Amirh: gimp's interface has been a controversy for years... they are moving to a unified window i believe
<Orsb> escott: I did that but no result
<escott> Amirh, rather start coding for the gimp
<fellayaboy> i have a small hard drive with ubuntu installed and a bigger blank hard drive..theyre both ide...whats the best solution to utlize both of them to act as one hard drive
<rososaputro> yyyy
<Amirh> zykotick9: I hope so.
<\bMike\b> What can I use to monitor power consumption? My laptop's battery life is... abysmal :(
<Amirh> I just installed it.
<escott> Orsb, you could try the disk-utility, maybe a gui would help you figure this out? but i'm not sure how i can help you without knowing what you are seeing/trying to type
<hypershock> luke_c: glad you are using your pad again. :)
<zykotick9> \bMike\b: powertop might be helpful
<\bMike\b> zykotick9: I'll start there, thanks
<aS2> Hi! I have Ubuntu 11.10 on my Netbook and small but irritating issue. What I need to keep passwords for sudo/ssh-keys during session?
<luke_c> hypershock: Thanks for your help! :)
<Orsb> escott: i used the command you provided and put sda1, sda2... sda8
<escott> fellayaboy, mdadm supports JBOD mode
<aS2> On my desktop this works correctly but I have no idea why it doesnt work on my netbook.
<fellayaboy> whats mdadm
<venon> how long will it take me to learn php languag...
<venon> ?
<escott> Orsb, ok is there an sdb# listed in /proc/partitions? what did you see when you tried to mount the sda1
<fellayaboy> escott, whats mdadm and jbod
<escott> fellayaboy, mdadm is the linux raid system jbod=just a bunch of disks AKA raid linear
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: an easier method then going the RAID route, would be to mount your big drive as /home or something else?
<escott> !raid | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bastidrazor> venon: 2 days
<csprite> what is y'all favorite linux rescue disk?
<Orsb> escott: I also have windows runnin, but with the linux partition it showed "mount: mount poin /media/ubuntu does not exist"
<bastidrazor> csprite: ubuntu liveCD
<escott> Orsb, so sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<escott> Orsb, then try again
<csprite> if you dont have internet access
<zykotick9> Orsb: mount points are empty directories, they need to exists before you try to mount to them
<fellayaboy> zykotick9, can u give me more info about that method
<hypershock> venon: heh, that's upto you but you might want to start at php.net and search google for php tutorial
<escott> !home | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: is your big driver partitioned/formatted for MS (NTFS/FAT)?
<fellayaboy> escott thanks ima look into that raid option...do i have to configure my bios for raid?  what settings do my ide hdd have to be in?? master slave?
<fellayaboy> well im not sure what format it is but iw oudl partition it for linux ext4
<savid> Hi, I'm having issues with bluetooth.  I'm not able to find my devices using the gui, it just keeps spinning.  I can, however, pair devices from the other direction (ie, I can initiate a pair from my phone).   I need to set up a bluetooth mouse and keyboard, though.  Any ideas on how to make it work?
<fellayaboy> escott, thanks for that home directoy moving information
<Orsb> escott: on which partition?
<escott> fellayaboy, master slave... that takes me back. no its not bios its software, but it does require more work. a separate home would be substantially easier. depends on what your goals are
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: then see teh !home factoid escott posted above, for my method.
<escott> Orsb, any of them. the mount error was because it needed an empty directory which didn't exist (hence the sudo mkdir)
<fellayaboy> thanks guys
<fellayaboy> much appreciated
<fellayaboy> escott my goal is to just have mroe space and they act as one hard drive...no windows parition..just one partition for ubuntu ext4
<Orsb> escott: ok, but how do i know which is my ubuntu partition? Is that the one
<escott> Orsb, after successfully mounting a partition onto /media/ubuntu run "ls /media/ubuntu" and look at the contents. are they the contents of an ubuntu /?
<parapan> ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS new installation yesterday; today I've upgraded the kernel, and tried to install a samsung printer; reboot required, after reboot init: failed to spawn plymouth main process / init: failed to spawn hwclock process ...and 2 other errors involving mount drives ....is there a way to fix this ???
<escott> fellayaboy, if you have a set of stable data that is taking up a lot of space (like a music collection) then you can create a partition on a disk, move the data to that disk, and mount that partition into your FS which is easier. if your data sizes are constantly changing and you need flexibility then JBOD makes multiple disks look like one big disk
<savid> Also, hcitool scan doesn't seem to find my mouse or keyboard either :-(   Anyone know why this is?
<savid> I have both devices turned on.
<lahwran> how can I upgrade one package (specifically, google-chrome-stable) without downloading and installing 300mb of upgrades?
<trism> lahwran: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable;
<lahwran> oh nice. thanks
<minixvbox> trism: he said upgrade
<trism> minixvbox: it does upgrade
<minixvbox> trism: that installs it, i thought he wants a newer package
<trism> minixvbox: it will install the newer package when one is available
<lahwran> minixvbox: it was already installed; `upgrade` tried to install all available upgrades, but `install` installed just the one upgrade
<minixvbox> lahwran: i see
<parapan> ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS new installation yesterday; today I've upgraded the kernel, and tried to install a samsung printer; reboot required, after reboot init: failed to spawn plymouth main process / init: failed to spawn hwclock process ...and 2 other errors involving mount drives ....is there a way to fix this ???
<fellayaboy> thanks escott seems like jbod is right for me thanks
<minixvbox> parapan: how did you upgrade the kernel?
<Orsb> escott: thanks for that, i have looked throuh all the partitions. it seems that sda6 is my ubuntu partition but in sda5 i can see grub
<parapan> minixvbox: ubuntu interface upgrades available .....most of them having kernel in the package name
<hobbelt> whats a good tool to make an image from an Ubuntu VPS / webserver?
<minixvbox> parapan: ah, good, i thought you were going to say you installed a custom kernel
<parapan> minixvbox:  nope ...the PC is a Dell laptop ...just running the self tests now and I have an error on the HDD test section ...DTS short test did not passed ? may that be that HDD is broken ?
<pythonsnake> is it worth upgrading to 12.04?
<g3orge> I have an ubuntu laptop that I used with an external monitor (closed lid) and everything worked great, until I decided to choose the second option into the visual effects tab into appearence preference. It downloaded a new driver, updated, restarted and now it doesn't recognise my external monitor nor the laptop monitor itself (it says uknown instead of "laptop"). how can I downgrade to the previous driver and go back?
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: when it is released
<pythonsnake> but not now?
<hobbelt> pythonsnake on production not atm, on a test / fun pc, well, go ahead :).
<hobbelt> its not finished
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you go through this each release.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: if you are happy dealing with issues and it having bugs, try it, if you are not wait for it to be officially released.
<luca> ciao
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: think for a minute why there is a release process
<Kircle> I'm on kernel-ubuntu.com and I've found the latest kernel release for 11.10 is 'v3.2-rc4'. But I'm currently on 3.2.0-10. Which kernel is newer?
<ikonia> Kircle: why are you changing your kernel ?
<minixvbox> Kircle: 11.10 uses 3.0 not 3.2
<pythonsnake> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I don't find it funny, covering the same questions over and over again
<parapan> ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS new installation yesterday; today I've upgraded the kernel, and tried to install a samsung printer; reboot required, after reboot init: failed to spawn plymouth main process / init: failed to spawn hwclock process ...and 2 other errors involving mount drives ....is there a way to fix this ???
<pythonsnake> :) != funny
<Wooden_Android> can someone help me to get my wireless working in ubuntu?
<Kircle> ikonia to see if it fixes my intel mesa graphic problems and minixvbox according to kernelubuntu.com there's an entry for 'v3.2-rc4-oneiric'
<Fyodorovna> Wooden_Android, can you identify the card
<minixvbox> Kircle: that isn't officially supported
<ikonia> Kircle: that is xorg isn't it, not the kernel
<minixvbox> Kircle: what is officially supported is whats in the repos
<Wooden_Android> Fyodorovna, according to my device manager i think its a Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
<Kircle> minixvbox ah okay thanks
<chengwei_> hello
<sae> Hi, I just did a new install of 11.10 and copied over my tomboy notes from 10.04. But they do not appear in tomboy now. What can I do?
<Wooden_Android> Fyodorovna, i tried sudo lshw -C network, and expected to get back CLAIMED, UNCLAIMED, ENABLED, or DISABLED, but i didn't get back any of those things
<gareth_> Hello good people of #ubuntu. Does anyone have a moment to answer a question about where the studio controls have disappeared to in the new precise pangolin edition of studio? I want to sort out my Firewire card for realtime shizzles.
<Fyodorovna> Wooden_Android, not really for me but the channel. :)
<zykotick9> gareth_: reask in #ubuntu+1 for precise questions
<pangolin> gareth_: try either #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 for help with 12.04
<lilVaratep> Goog Chrome keeps crashing=\.
<Wooden_Android> Fyodorovna, well your the first person who has responded to my request for help all day
<gareth_> wonderful, thanks for pointing me in the right direction :D
<minixvbox> lilVaratep: any reason you're not using chromium instead?
<Fyodorovna> lilVaratep, you might try chromium, it is in the repos
<L3top> sae, I would find / -name 'name-of-note-file-you-have' and see if it exists in other locations.
<Fyodorovna> Wooden_Android, yeah, it happaens the devil is in the details. :)
<escott> Orsb, you might have a separate /boot partition. if you do then sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu/boot before you chroot
<sae> L3top, thank you for the reply. When starting Tomboy it has some default notes which get created in the same directory. The directory is named 0 under home.
<pythonsnake> Is it normal that ubuntu uses more than 1GB of RAM idle?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it uses it for caching
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's not actually in use
<ikonia> pythonsnake: all linux does this, not just ubuntu
<L3top> sae: alternatively notes=$(dpkg -L tomboy); for note in $notes; do find $note -name 'name-of-notes-file'; done     would be a bit faster.
<escott> pythonsnake, does it make sense to be powering your RAM dimms and for them to be empty of potentially useful data that can be discarded at a moments notice?
<pythonsnake> escott: no
<L3top> hmmm... let me check that sae
<Wargasm> my system doesn't use 1 gb idle
<zykotick9> !atemyram | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<escott> pythonsnake, and thats why it caches stuff
<pythonsnake> what about the swap, never used
<ikonia> pythonsnake: swap is hard disk
<zykotick9> pythonsnake: but comparing the various DEs some use a lot more RAM then others
<tyatpi> Ubuntu is great!
<sae> L3top: Thanks again, but I think that is not the issue here. On my old system I had a 0 directory under home. In that directory I had another 0 and 1 directory. Seems tomboy got away with .tomboy directory.
<L3top> yeah... that is a chunky way to do it... skip that... will throw a few errors
<tyatpi> But what is the next linux distribution that you guys would recommend after Ubuntu?  Straight Debian
<tyatpi> ?
<sae> L3top: both 0 and 1 subdirectories have notes files in them.
<ikonia> tyatpi: up to you - recommendations are personl
<theadmin> tyatpi: This is not a channel to take polls or ask for recommendations, this is Ubuntu support only.
<waxstone> tyatpi: mint
<tyatpi> really?  Support?  wow.  Okay then.  I was misguided.
<theadmin> waxstone: Same goes to you.
<L3top> sae:  that is what I am trying to say, is that you might have to copy them from one to another. I do not use tomboy, so I cannot be more specific.
<pythonsnake> but why doesn't it cache more? i have 1982mb free
<stopbits> hey new to this channel. Just saying high.
<theadmin> tyatpi: You can chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , #defocus and a few other channels
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it caches what it needs/thinks best, just trust it
<bastidrazor> i trust it
<pythonsnake> ah ok
<pythonsnake> Thanks
<sae> L3top: thanks again! :) I've searched the net for answers, but so far nothing in that direction, or info about older Tomboy versions. Thanks again anyway. :)
<tyatpi> theadmin: thank you for the information on this channel and recommendations for others
<tyatpi> is this channel associated with ubuntu-forums.org?
<theadmin> tyatpi: Well, in some sense. Nothing in this channel gets to the forums or vice versa, but they're both official Ubuntu support methods
<vijay__> how do i reduce the brightness of my screen ?
<vijay__> please help me
<minixvbox> vijay__: squint :)
<stopbits> unplug your backlight
<stopbits> :)
<hobbelt> what should I use if i want to image an entire VPS?
<L3top> vijay__: what sort of screen is it? Typically these controls are on the monitor/laptop itself
<Wooden_Android> would someone like to help me figure out why my Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN will not work in ubuntu?
<theadmin> hobbelt: dd
<vijay__> no ...i have used the brightness option in ubuntu which is not working !:(
<lilVaratep> I have stuff synced to google chrome, will i be able to sync to chromium also?
<hobbelt> theadmin thanks, ill look into it :)
<zykotick9> lilVaratep: there is sync in chromium as well
<Orsb> escott: sda2 is indiacated with an asterik as my boot partition, but that has windows 7 on. So, after mounting sda6 (my ubuntu partition) shall i also mount sda5 (which has the grub) or sda2 which is indicated as boot?
<vijay__> yeah...i use laptop (Sony VPCCW15FN)
<satyanash> Hi! I am trying to set up a dual-head display.
<sae> Thanks again everyone - heading over to gnome :)
<hobbelt> theadmin does it offer the possibility to make the backup to a local (at home that is) drive?
<satyanash> I want to be able to use the same viewports/workspaces/pages on the same machine.
<satyanash> on both the displays.
<theadmin> hobbelt: Hm, no not really
<mrintegr1ty> hi all, i have setup two network interface which both get their ip via DHCP. How can I specify which nic should come up first? Alternatively, which one should set the default route?
<hobbelt> theadmin I kind of want to save my current VPS setup allowing me to reinstall it quickly
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: they come up in interface order
<vijay__> L3top :  yeah !
<pythonsnake> Why is my graphic card Unknown under system info?
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: you set which ever one you want to tbe the default route
<ikonia> pythonsnake: because it can't be identified
<vijay__> L3top :  its a Latop Screen
<jlebrech> i'm trying to install nginx on the latest version of ubuntu, I can't get the init.d script to work
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: oh, like the order they are listed in networking/interfaces?
<pythonsnake> How do I fix that
<vijay__> minixvbox: what is squint ?
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: eth0 first, eth1 next etc
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you won't - it doesn't matter, its just wording
<luca> ciaociao
<planum> co
<pythonsnake> ok
<grkblood> how do you switch your audio output by the command line?
<cordyceps> how do I colorize the cursor in lxterminal?
<escott> Orsb, the bootable flag isn't meaningful to ubuntu. you want to mount your ubuntu / partition the one that contains /bin /etc /boot and so forth onto /media/ubuntu. i dont know how to tell you what sda# that will be except to try each one in turn. if you think you have found it send us the output of ls /media/ubuntu and i can confirm
<grkblood> i want to make a script to switch my audio to hdmi out whe ni plug in an hdmi cable
<luca> io non parlare tua lingua
<ikonia> !fr | luca
<ubottu> luca: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zykotick9> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: oh ok, good to know but still leaves me with the problem. default gw is still set to either of the two when the entwork is coming up
<luca> ma chi cazz sit
<mrintegr1ty> s/entwork/network
<luca> amule
<escott> Orsb, if you found a partition that has things like vmlinux and System.map and /grub then that is a /boot partition and after mounting the root partition on /media/ubuntu you need to sudo mount /dev/sda# /media/ubuntu/boot
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: are they both connected to a broadband connection ?
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: they are virtual nics on a kvm virtual machine
<luca> a me piace la patana
<vijay__> some one please help me
<zykotick9> !english | luca
<ubottu> luca: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<vijay__> with the bightness problem !
<zenon> help your selfs!
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: ok - so are they both on the same network ?
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: one is a bridge ot a physical interface and the other is a NAT interface
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: nope
<zenon> look up!
<vijay__> ubuntu is too bright !! please help someone
<zenon> read
<luca> ciaociao
<zenon> google
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: the dhcp must be offering a gateway device for them
<zenon> youtube
<ikonia> zenon: stop
<zenon> watch learn do
<ikonia> zenon: STOP
<luca> facebook
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: yeah, each interface has it's own dhcp server (two completely unrelated networks)
<luca> twitter
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<ikonia> vijay__: stop repeating
<zenon> internet par
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: ok, are those dhcp services offering  agatewa
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: yes, and it is randomly assigned as the default
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<lilVaratep> Do I have to partition my hard drive to install ubuntu? I originally installed Ubuntu through WUBI in W7
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<ikonia> vijay__: STOP repeating
<luca> kde
<KM0201> lol
<minixvbox> lilVaratep: yes, you need to partition for a proper install
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: i need to select eth0 's gw to be default and the other gw is just a static route that i can add after
<Oredigger> Hello, I can't connect to my Bluetooth audio adapter... I'm on 11.10
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<ikonia> vijay__: last warning - STOP repeating
<Oredigger> it works fine in Windows...
 * mputtr facepalms
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<lilVaratep> minixvbox: Do I have to format my w7 in order to partition? Or is there a work-around?
<vijay__> help : Bightness to too much for a laptop screen...someone please help !
<Boreeas> Dat spam
<pythonsnake> ...
<satyanash> lol, ban hat trick
<minixvbox> lilVaratep: you can resize the windows partition to make room
<mputtr> so... how's everyone doing today?
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: do you control the dhcp servers for these networks ?
<Oredigger> windows did something to my bluetooth device :(
<Oredigger> I can't connect to it anymore... stupid windows
<mputtr> Oredigger: windows should not be interfering w/ ubuntu
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: just one of them (the one that shouldn't be dhte defult gw
<lilVaratep> minixvbox: how do i resize the windows partition without losing information?
<mputtr> i'm assuming you've already tried to connect to the device?
<Oredigger> mputtr I used my bluetooth audio adapter in windows, and now it won't work in ubuntu
<minixvbox> lilVaratep: use gparted, make sure you backup what you need just incase
<KM0201> lilVaratep: the easiest way is to pay attention.
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: is it offering "gateway" or "defaultgateway" in it's config ?
<Fyodorovna> lilVaratep, which windows release?
<satyanash> Hi! is there anyway I can move a windows from one X window to another, without Xinerama ?
<mputtr> Oredigger: does your audio adapter support multiple devices?
<lilVaratep> Fyodorovna: I have w7 ultimate 64-bit.
<lilVaratep> minixvbox: gparted from the Ubuntu live-cd correct
<Oredigger> mputtr ??? dunno It was working fine in Ubuntu until I used it once in windows
<minixvbox> lilVaratep: yes, that will work
<Fyodorovna> lilVaratep, W7 has a partitioner that will do this while running
<mputtr> Oredigger: some bluetooth devices only accepts connections with 1 device at a time and only stores that info
<Oredigger> mputtr I'm using a dual boot, so I only use on OS at a time
<satyanash> anyone >
<Oredigger> mputtr well, it's the same hardware
<mputtr> Oredigger: yeah, but some devices only store a single profile at a time so when you paired it with the windows version, it might have overwritten the profile
<Fyodorovna> lilVaratep, best to use the Disk Manager then make sure W7 is running before a install of ub untu.
<savid> Wtf?  I'm trying to set up my bluetooth mouse and it wants me to enter a PIN for the mouse?
<mputtr> have you tried to pair it up in ubuntu?
<ikonia> !wtf > savid
<ubottu> savid, please see my private message
<mputtr> savid: it's usually 0000
<mputtr> or 1234
<Oredigger> mputtr cool... how to I remove the device?  I can't pair it again... it doesn't find it
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: good question.. it's libvirt with built in dnsmasq
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: oooh, that makes it intersting....
<savid> sorry, didn't realize wt* was not "family friendly" :-P
<mputtr> Oredigger: you should be able to just set the device to go into pairing mode and use ubuntu to scan and pair it again
<KM0201> lilVaratep: did you figure it out?
<Oredigger> mputtr in an ideal world, yes :)  BUt that's not working...
<mputtr> Oredigger: well damn..... you might have to pull the manual on this, but see if you can do a factory reset on that bluetooth device
<mputtr> so it clears all the profiles
<savid> mputtr, it also wanted me to type a pin on my bluetooth keyboard (type number and press enter on keyboard),  but that didn't seem to work either.  I don't understand why these devices require PIN number setup.
<Zaeluos> is this run by people to do with ubuntu?
<mputtr> savid:  it should still be 0000 or 1234
<escott> savid, security requirement
<mputtr> savid: it's a security thing
<minixvbox> Zaeluos: we are all volunteers here
<mputtr> Zaeluos: afaik, this channel is for general ubuntu support
<Zaeluos> I'm away to switch to another distro & snap ubuntu livecd :P
<Zaeluos> ass holes
<mputtr> 0.o
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: indeed, i might actually disable the built in dnsmasq as I will want to manage dns with puppet/theforman anyway
<Oredigger> mputtr there is an ubuntu manual?
<mputtr> Oredigger: i meant for your audio device
<mputtr> sorry, i guess i wasn't clear
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: you've got an interesting issue there, I'll have a little think as I'm interested too
<_Marcus> What's a good command-line bittorrent client?
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: thanks mate
<savid> mputtr, well with the keyboard Ubuntu is giving me a 6-digit number to type in on the bt keyboard.  It's not working.
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: I have to go setup a film for my gf, will be back later though
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: pleasure, nice to have something interest
<mputtr> savid: did you hit enter afterwards?
<Oredigger> mputtr yeah, there is only 1 button on the device, and that is to pair it.  It's this thing http://www.logitech.com/en-my/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/devices/8087
<savid> mputtr, yes, I did
<minixvbox> _Marcus: transmission has a cli frontend i think
<Orsb> escott: on sda5 I have System.map and vmlinuz (no typo) but no /boot shall I create it?
<yun> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<mputtr> savid: dang...
<savid> mputtr, is there a way to do this on the cmdline?
<mputtr> savid: sorry... that i do not know
<mputtr> Oredigger: one moment.. let me read it real quick
<escott> Orsb, that is the /boot now you need to find the / partition
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo > Fyodorovna
<ubottu> Fyodorovna, please see my private message
<_Marcus> minixvbox: Thanks
<minixvbox> _Marcus: no worries :)
<mputtr> Oredigger: is your device showing the red light?
<Xabster_> how do I make youtube videos automatically start when the page loads? (ubuntu 11.10 and firefox 10)
<Oredigger> mputtr yup
<mputtr> ahh.
<mputtr> well, it says to press and hold the connect button till the green light blinks
<meerkats> what commodore64 emulator should I use?
<mputtr> then it's supposed to find and reconnect
<ikonia> which ever one you want
<meerkats> I find a c64 in synaptic, downloaded it, but I cannot use it
<meerkats> I click on it, nothing happens
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: why not ?
<dubzed> 11.10 broke my ability to print on a dell v313 usb, cups recognizes the printer and driver, but nothing prints
<ikonia> mrintegr1ty: did you read the doucumentation on how to use it ?
<mputtr> if that doesn't work, then go into ubuntu, remove the pairing and re-pair it
<Oredigger> mputtr how do I remove the pairing?
<mputtr> you go into the settings, find the pairing in unbuntu and you should be able to remove it
<escott> Orsb, when you find the partition that contains /bin and /etc you will do the following: sudo mount /dev/sda# /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu/boot
<Oredigger> mputtr ahhh.... that's what the +/- button was in the lower left of setting!  I was trying to press delete or right click
<mputtr> :)
<tyatpi> Is there a part in Admin or preferences of Gnome to install fonts?
<mputtr> now try and pair it again
<satyanash> Hi! is there anyway I can move a window from one X window to another, without Xinerama ?
<minixvbox> !fonts | tyatpi
<ubottu> tyatpi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<tyatpi> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dubzed> 11.10 broke my ability to print on a dell v313 usb, cups recognizes the printer and driver, but nothing prints, any suggestions?
<Oredigger> mputtr :D SOUND!!!!
<tyatpi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mputtr> Oredigger: congratulations :)
<mputtr> Oredigger: afaik, even though the hardware is the same one, but if it is run by different OSs like ubuntu and windows, it will register differently
<mputtr> Oredigger: so i guess you might have to start hte process all over again if you want to pair in windows again
<dubzed> 11.10 breaks a printer that has been working since 10.04 and no one has any answers, FUCK CANONICAL, I'm heading for a different distro
<Oredigger> mputtr ... or just don't use windows :)
<crizzy> dubzed: yes, because it totally has nothing to do with cups. it was canonical that broke it -.-
<mputtr> Oredigger: that works just as well XD
<Orsb> escott: when I verified the installation with sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda i got the message "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu". Is it a problem?
<pangolin> !language | dubzed
<ubottu> dubzed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> Orsb, you shouldn't need to sudo. you should sudo chroot and then sudo should be unnecessary
<Oredigger> mputtr Thanks for the help... All is right again in my world
<mputtr> Oredigger: np
<pythonsnake> is there a sensor applet like cpu temperature monitors in Unity?
<Canadian1296> How do I change the root password for mysql?
<rfiaca> Canadian1296, install mysql administrator and it is easy
<Canadian1296> rfiaca: I already have mysql installed, I just need to change the password. I still know the old one.
<rfiaca> Canadian1296, so login with router account
<minixvbox> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rfiaca> Canadian1296, go to User Administration and type the new password
<zykotick9> minixvbox: doesn't apply to mysql ;)
<Canadian1296> rfiaca: Command line only
<minixvbox> zykotick9: ah sorry
<LjL> uh
<LjL> are we talking about the MySQL password or a user password?
<Canadian1296> LjL: MySQL root password
<Orsb> escott: thanks for your help, the menu finally came back but i still cannot log in. I can enter the recovery mode. Could you advise me how to proceed?
<rfiaca> Canadian1296, oh... then try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<Canadian1296> rfiaca: I got it, thanks
<escott> Orsb, so you can boot recovery but not the normal boot?
<escott> Orsb, what happens when you try to do the normal boot?
<pythonsnake> is there a sensor applet like cpu temperature monitors in Unity?
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: maybe you could use conky?
<pythonsnake> found one - psensor
<pythonsnake> minixvbox: i don't want it to be in the desktop
<pythonsnake> on*
<rocket16> Hey guys, can I synchronize google tasks with Evolution or Thunderbird (maybe with some addons?)? I really need that, but didn't find much info online. :( Please help
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: ok
<escott> rocket16, thunderbird has a plugin system just like firefox and there a google plugins there. you can also intall lightning
<Orsb> escott: i can boot only recovery mode, normal boot hangs at "Checking battery state"
<zykotick9> Orsb: have you tried nomodeset?
<zykotick9> Orsb: actually, if you see that much, nomodeset probably doesn't apply
<escott> Orsb, seems suggested solutions are for reinstalling graphics drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<rocket16> escott: I already installed lightning, and it synchronizes google calendar pretty well. But nothing works for google tasks. :( But I had some luck using google calendar tab plugin, although it's just an ugly form of google calendar, just the online version displayed insode thunderbird.
<escott> rocket16, i think part of the problem is that the task list is not a full fledged thing in google. its built into the calendar in a weird way
<pythonsnake> how do i remove a repo?
<zykotick9> pythonsnake: PPA?
<pythonsnake> yes
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Orsb> escott: I'll check that. shall I do it from the recovery mode or live cd?
<escott> Orsb, you should be able to manipulate apt from the recovery
<pythonsnake> thanks
<rocket16> escott: Yeah. I just wanted to keep my android and ubuntu synchronized, but I guess that ugly google calendar tab for thunderbird works, at the very least. So, I think it's best to stick to it for the time being. Thanks for the help anyway. :)
<escott> rocket16, i think ive gotten it working before but never really tried that hard
<grkblood> for some reason my compiz unity settings are no longer working. is there a way to tell why this is? my window looks like Unity 2D but i didnt log in using that
<escott> grkblood, your graphics drivers probably aren't working. what kind of graphics card do you have?
<grkblood> intel
<grkblood> i have a sandybridge so it defaults to the onboard intel gpu
<Infinite8> Any suggestions on the best backup tool for Ubuntu
<escott> !backup | Infinite8
<ubottu> Infinite8: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<escott> grkblood, then it should be working. what does glxinfo say?
<minixvbox> Infinite8: nothing beats commen sense copy and paste backups
<Infinite8> Minixvbox:  That could take a long time to do over and over again.
<andrewaclt> If I'm usuing 12.04 LTS beta, is switching to the 12.04 release just a matter of apt-get upgrade? Do oyu have to run do-release-upgrade?
<aeon-ltd> andrewaclt: #ubuntu+1
<minixvbox> Infinite8: not if you're organised
<grkblood> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/868869/
<grkblood> brb
<Infinite8> Minixvbox:  I'm pretty organized with my files, but do you have any tips on making copying and paste easier?
<minixvbox> Infinite8: keeping my files in a central location organsied into categories help for me
<itaylor57> andrewaclt, If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<escott> grkblood, your glx is not working. odd. is mesa installed dpkg -l "*mesa*" is the intel module loaded (i think it is i815 but im not sure)
<andrewaclt> itaylor57, thanks
<Psih0MAN> hello! if i use dd to put an ubuntu iso cd image onto a usb flash drive, will it boot?
<minixvbox> Psih0MAN: with 11.10 yes
<JoeR1> Is there a way to disable extra workspaces?
<Psih0MAN> minixvbox: thank you
<minixvbox> JoeR1: just set it to one workspace
<minixvbox> JoeR1: if you are using unity or gnome3 then i have no idea
<JoeR1> minixvbox, and I do that how?
<Xabster_> how do I make youtube videos automatically start when the page loads? I also got problems listening to dr.dk's netradio (ubuntu 11.10 and firefox 10 and same problems in chrome)
<Xabster_> any hints?
<maury> hi
<JoeR1> never mind, I feel foolish
<escott> JoeR1, unity-tweak-tool might have this, you could also try ccsm, but you might break things
<Fyodorovna> JoeR1, if unity you could set it in compiz
<maury> does anyone knows how to deactivate keycode 240?
<minixvbox> maury: what is keycode 240?
<pythonsnake> I have an issue: after adding ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors, I still don't have the package indicator-sensors. What's going on?
<maury> I have a laptop lenovo y460p and randomly writes wierd characters
<JoeR1> escott, Fyodorovna I found it, I felt stupid for how easy it was
<JoeR1> thanks though
<maury> dmesg says: keyboard: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240
<Elise001> I would appreciate some help with my ubuntu installation on my Compaq Atlantis Presario.
<Elise001> It is "stuck". The mouse is frozen.
<JoeR1> On to issue two, when playing video fullscreened I get this terrible framerate issue, any idea?
<maury> i have tried everything: i installed dkms ideapad, change the layout and it still does the same randomly
<samuel> hello guys
<Elise001> Hi.
<Elise001> But I am not a guy.
<minixvbox> Elise001: guys can be a unisex term
<jack> hi Elise001
<Elise001> My mouse is frozen under ubuntu.
<samuel> well sorry, hello guys and galls!
<Fyodorovna> minixvbox, lol coming from a man I assume.
<jack> girls are really rare here
<sythe_> https://launchpad.net/~lorenzph/+archive/booggie-lorenzph/+build/2072379
<sythe_> ^^^ How do I download that DEB package?
<minixvbox> Fyodorovna: i've heard plent of women use it
<jack> sythe_: check packages.ubuntu.com
<phirestalker> can someone point me to a page describing how to advertise sshfs with avahi on oneiric? I can't seem to find it
<itaylor57> sythe_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Fyodorovna> minixvbox, oh well then that changes the meaning for sure. :)
<sythe_> Maverick
<kosaidpo> hello guys anyone knows an android chat room ??
<ikonia> phirestalker: I didn't think you could advertise ssh shares
<itaylor57> sythe_, then enable the ppa and install it
<ikonia> phirestalker: as there isn't a "share" functionality within ssh
<samuel> I have a problem - nothing to do with ubuntu. I want to access my computer remotely, but my ISP uses some sort of weird thing where my router reports one ip address and my public ip on the internet is another. Getting a public ip address costs something like 120 usd a month!
<sythe_> itaylor57: I want a DEB
<minixvbox> !alis | kosaidpo
<ubottu> kosaidpo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sythe_> *I need a deb
<sythe_> Not want.
<phirestalker> ikonia: I remember from past versions you make a .service file somewhere for it
<aeon-ltd> kosaidpo: #android who knew?
<samuel> is there some sort of remote server I can use on the internet to connect to my computer?
<MonkeyDust> !maverick > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<ikonia> phirestalker: never heard of that at all
<samuel> a tunnel or something?
<aaGp> samuel: wich one is ur ISP provider?
<samuel> in mexico it is Cablevision
<samuel> DSL internet
<samuel> sucks but its the best there is
<aaGp> que router tienes¿¿
<samuel> here
<MonkeyDust> sythe_  you want a deb for maverick?
<kosaidpo> aeon-ltd: tried it
<samuel> aaGp, el ARRIS, eres de mexico?
<Elise001> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<aeon-ltd> kosaidpo: yes?
<aaGp> si
<bigshum> hey can anybody help me with an ubuntu install issue?
<aeon-ltd> bigshum: describe it to  the chan, they'll do their best
<bigshum> nice one
<samuel> aaGp, tu sabes como conectarte a tu compu desde el internet usando cable?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<samuel> aaGp, me quieren cobrar 1200 para homologar mi ip
<sythe_> MonkeyDust: Yes
<sythe_> Or just...a DEB in general
<kosaidpo> aeon-ltd: have tied it a long time ago but idk why idid int the same i guess i jsut didnt pay attention
<kosaidpo> aeon-ltd: thanks
<bigshum> powerpc installation on a g3 iMac. got to a point where it's stating 'no disk drive was detected. if you know the name of there driver….' etc etc. Does this refer to my optical drive or my hdd?
<MonkeyDust> sythe_  Maverick is EOL, i guess won't find anything for it
<MonkeyDust> you*
<sythe_> So...any Ubuntu release
<sythe_> IDC
<pythonsnake> sythe_?!
<sythe_> I'll be converting it with alien, anyways
<aaGp> samuel: constesta en el query
<xonix> Hi, is there an standard for user notifications that work with all window managers?
<sythe_> xonix: Yes
<MonkeyDust> deb is suitable for ubuntu, why do you need alien?
<sythe_> libnotify
<sythe_> Or something.
<xonix> sythe_: thx
<sythe_> MonkeyDust: I'm not running it
<baconbacon123> Whats the channel like ubuntu-offtopic again
<pythonsnake> sythe_: are you from #facade?
<xonix> sythe_: is this a abstraction of d-bus?
<sythe_> xonix: lib*notify
<sythe_> pythonsnake: Yes.
<pythonsnake> hi
<sythe_> xonix: I think so, but don't quote me on that
<sythe_> Hi.
<Elise001> Hi pythonsnake.
<MonkeyDust> sythe_  how is it that you want something that is no longer maintained and that you are not running?
<sythe_> MonkeyDust: It's a dependency for an app that I need
<pythonsnake> sythe_: is it released ?
<sythe_> pythonsnake: No, Facade is not released yet.
<Elise001> Still hoping to get Ubuntu running properly on my Compaq notebook.
<sythe_> If it was, http://facade.so would be covered in balloons
<pythonsnake> :(
<sythe_> pythonsnake: Get Illusion back, if you can
<pythonsnake> ok
<pythonsnake> will try
<sythe_> ;)
<Elise001> I had started to update ubuntu and it stopped in middle of updates.
<sythe_> Thanks
<pythonsnake> :)
<Xabster_> how do i get last.fm radio channels to work in firefox 10? ubuntu 11.10
<sythe_> Elise001: That's not good.
<baconbacon123> I fergot the name of the channel loke ubintu-oxfftopic
<zykotic10> baconbacon123: #defocus ?
<itaylor57> baconbacon123, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fyodorovna> Elise001, you lose the connection?
<Xabster_> or how do i get to work in chrome?
<Xabster_> it doesn't matter which browser - just help me get it to work
<esmirlin> hey guys i cant start ubuntu 12.04 beta1 in unity 3d always log in in 2d, anyone is having same issue?
<Xabster_> youtube videos also act weird
<Fyodorovna> !precise | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<baconbacon123> No i think itz like club ununto or sumthin
<Elise001> I am still here. Yes, I think I did lose wifi connection while updating. Now mouse does not work.
<Fyodorovna> Elise001, can you logout or reboot?
<Spyros> you can always reboot with "Ctrl+Alt+F1" ,then "Ctrl+alt+del"
<philipballew> Should a router be able to open the same port for two different computers or does my router just suck?
<Elise001> Yes. But restart and then same problem
<Spyros> if you login to terminal and run apt-get upgrade?
<waxstone_> Elise001:Does your hard drive have enough space
<znejk> hello, does ubuntu 11.10 run on an AMD NB550?
<ikonia> znejk: yes
<Elise001> Not sure.
<znejk> ikonia, gfx drivers too?
<johanesbourkg> df -h for disk space
<ikonia> znejk: well, that depends on if your card is supported
<ch33z> I TELL YOU!!
<znejk> ATI 6250M
<znejk> i think
<ch33z> Thank you come AGAIN!
<ikonia> znejk: then check out if that's supported
<savid> Hi, I'm having issues with overscan on my HDMI output.  I have a radeon HD 6600M.   Anyone know how to fix it?
<znejk> found a bug report which says it was fixed so I guess it will be fine :)
<waxstone_> Elise001: as johanesbourkg suggests, type df -h in the terminal and check your available space
<johanesbourkg> philipballew, neither could i, don't think so
<loucal> is there any other config file on 11.04 that would be read over /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<johanesbourkg> man ssh_config
<johanesbourkg> yes
<grkblood> my laptop and tv only share one resolution in common (640x480) so if i try to mirror my laptop to my tv it looks horrible. is there a way to add more resolution settings to my laptop?
<Elise001> very annoying.
<loucal> johanesbourkg: my mistake, I should have been clearer, besides .ssh/config in the home directory, it does not exist
<Deihmos> window snap does not work.
<johanesbourkg> you can create it, (but i don't think it would act on the more global settings)
<Elise001> I can't get to the terminal because the mouse is stuck and I can't tab to the terminal.
<Elise001> I have done ctrl alt delete several times.
<johanesbourkg> Elise001, Ctrl+alt+F1 to F6?
<Elise001> I will try that.
<loucal> I need to use ssh but changes to the config are not taking effect, even after restarting the service or even the machine, i have no configuration in the user directory so i am puzzled
<Fyodorovna> grkblood, it seems you need to get the graphics set up fully working really.
<johanesbourkg> loucal, sshd_config ?
<zykotic10> loucal: ssh server is configured with sshd_config
<loucal> wait, so it doesn't use the file in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<johanesbourkg> nope
<Miqi> No live media can access my hard drive. Is there a way to make linux recognize the disklabel so it can mount the drive?
<johanesbourkg> grkblood, have you fiddled with xrandr?
<loucal> silly me, thank you
<zykotic10> Miqi: what format is the drive?  raid?
<bigshum> : powerpc installation on a g3 iMac. got to a point where it's stating 'no disk drive was detected. if you know the name of there driver….' etc etc. Any idea what driver I should be using?
<virunga> Hi, i'd like to share files in my lan network but Personal File Sharing Preferences says "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system". I already installed samba, what dependencies does it need? Help please :)
<Elise001> That got me to the terminal and I logged in. Thanks.
<Miqi> zykotic: Not sure I don't think I've changed it from whatever it came as
<zykotic10> !tab > Miqi
<ubottu> Miqi, please see my private message
<johanesbourkg> virunga, nfs-kernel-server maybe
<zykotic10> johanesbourkg: nfs has nothing to do with PFS.  virunga
<johanesbourkg> got it
<johanesbourkg> thnx
<virunga> zykotic10, ok, so not that package :)
<zykotic10> Miqi: what happens when you try to mount?  what command are you using?
<Elise001> 6%, 1%, 1%, 0%, 1%
<zykotic10> virunga: not that one, no.
<virunga> zykotic10, do you know which one is the need one?
<zykotic10> virunga: nope.
<Miqi> zykotic10: Whenever I, a program, or startup tries to mount the drive, Linux doesn't recognize the disk.
<Fyodorovna> Elise001, what happens if you run a update comand from there?
<ubuntu> hey
<zykotic10> Miqi: need some details.  is this another drive vs your /?  are you using fstab?
<nyquist> Hi there, I've got a little problem in which I can only boot my laptop using ubuntu if I put in the grub the configuration nomodeset
<okum> anybody know, just what the hell is going on? (gives me an error, won't let me do anything on desktop, then like resets and works..) http://oi40.tinypic.com/15eusyr.jpg
<nyquist> otherwise I get a blank screen
<zykotic10> nyquist: that's common - what is the issue?
<nyquist> I've tried numerous things but still can't get this to work
<Miqi> zykotic10: This is my internal hard drive versus various distros running from yumi on my flash drive
<zykotic10> nyquist: do you want to make nomodeset permanent?
<freezer> hi
<zykotic10> Miqi: yumi?  what is that?
<nyquist> still haven't but the problem is that nomodeset does not allow me to set the correct resolution
<Fyodorovna> freezer, dee hidee hoh
<nyquist> I've tried working with xrandr, etc... but nothing worked yet :)
<zykotic10> nyquist: after nomodeset (so you can see) install your graphics drivers
<freezer> Fyodorovna, what?
<Miqi> zykotic10: Yumi is Your Universal Multiboot Installer. It let's me run linux from my flash drive as you would from a live cd
<nyquist> been there done that :P
<nyquist> :)
<Fyodorovna> freezer, see Cab Calloway. :)
<zykotic10> Miqi: and what distro are you using with your flash drive?
<zykotic10> Miqi: actually doesn't matter - for me.  I can't help.  Good luck.
<Fyodorovna> freezer, mini the moocher song lyric.
<Miqi> zykotic10:  But the problem has nothing to do with where I'm working from. The problem is that nothing linux, usb or cd,can mount my hard drive
<freezer> Fyodorovna, i c
<zykotic10> Miqi: i can't help you.
<Miqi> zykotic10:  Oh well. thanks anyway.
<c0ldfyre> Can someone give me some advice? First time Unbuntu user with mild scripting knowledge. Having trouble compiling src because of constant lib errors or other issues
<bigterd> how can i update jaunty if i can't update jaunty?
<zykotic10> c0ldfyre: what are you compiling?  are you sure there isn't a package available?
<Fyodorovna> !eol | bigterd
<ubottu> bigterd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bigterd> yay, you told me it's not supposed. duh. i'm trying to update it
<bigterd> how can i update jaunty if i can't update jaunty?
<bigterd> supported*
<zykotic10> bigterd: see the link provided by !eol
<itaylor57> bigterd, read the post
<c0ldfyre> I was trying to install "sourceinstall-GTK", but I keep getting lib errors
<Fyodorovna> bigterd, read the bots message, and note that a upgarde will chnge from grub legacy to grub 2
<Fyodorovna> S/upgrade/change
<zykotic10> Fyodorovna: actually upgrade do NOT update grub by default
<Fyodorovna> zykotic10, starts it you have to accept it.:)
<Fyodorovna> zykotic10, and you don't have to YEL. :)
<Fyodorovna> YELL*
<bigterd> once again i remember why i use the *BSD's.
<virunga> Hi, i'd like to share files in my lan network but Personal File Sharing Preferences says "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system". I already installed samba, what dependencies does it need? Help please :)
<bigterd> last i remember updating doesn't involve a fresh install...
<Elise001> when did apt-get upgrade system responded Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/). are you root?
<bigterd> unless i'm mis-understanding word definitions.
<Fyodorovna> Elise001, try these two commands. sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<johanesbourkg> Elise001, sudo apt...
<Elise001> When did dir, got: Desktop, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Templates....
<marc> salut
<Fyodorovna> bigterd, the eol upgrade is not a fresh install.
<bigterd> wonder why the recommend it
<Fyodorovna> bigterd, but that iis way down below even the lts a fresh install is really your fastest choice.
<bigterd> good thing i don't run this stuff for routers, firewalls, and fileservers.
<bigterd> an upgrade requires a 1/2 day of downtime
<aaGp> excuse me, im wondering how to know where can i look for gtk icons?, like for example in xchat in the dropdown menus the put gtk-info n it shows a little icon of information? where can i find more?..
<Fyodorovna> bigterd, just understanding the upgrade structure and eol's would have been a better choice, eh.
<bigterd> not choosing ubutnu would of been a better choice. debian and arch don't have this problem. and *BSD's as i stated before.
<c0ldfyre> can any tell me why I'm getting this error when installing "sourceinstaller"
<c0ldfyre> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
<c0ldfyre> checking for GTK... no
<c0ldfyre> configure: error: could not detect required GTK >= 2.4
<Elise001> It asked for my password. I gave it my password. It is doing something. Shotwell.
<Fyodorovna> bigterd, your choice though huh. :)
<Elise001> Thank you.
<bigterd> i think it's funny this box i pulled out of the closet since 2009 is to old to experiment with. wtf is right.
<Elise001> Setting up Shotwell. Setting up software center. Lots of output.
<bigshum> Powerpc installation on a g3 iMac. got to a point where it's stating 'no disk drive was detected. if you know the name of there driver….' etc etc. Does anybody have a workaround to this? My google-fu is failing me…
<savid> What do I do if my bluetooth mouse is too sensitive,  but the acceleration/sensitivity settings are already at their lowest?
<glebihan> c0ldfyre, you're not really "installing" but "compiling" which means you need some development libraries, in this case probably the libgtk2.0-dev package
<glebihan> c0ldfyre, make sure to read the README or INSTALL files that probably come with the source of the software in order to make sure you have all the required dependencies to build it
<Fyodorovna> bigterd, just install a OS that you like really, this is ubuntu support.
<Fyodorovna> if you need to complain #ubuntu-offtopic may be the place. :)
<okum> can someone help me out here? need to solve this error.. http://oi40.tinypic.com/15eusyr.jpg
 * bigterd takes a shower while the EOLA update takes place...all 3Gb, then the latest update can take place
<Elise001> It worked! Am able to run firefox. Thank you!
<johanesbourkg> ^_^
<zykotic10> bigterd: be aware, you can't skip releases (what are you trying to upgrade to?  10.04 is pretty close to your version, and is still supported and once 12.04 is release you can go LTS->LTS) but for the time being you'll need 9.04->9.10->10.04 (at least)
<kj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kj> !ops
<Myrtti> kj: hm?
<jpds> kj: Yes?
<kj> !ops
<kj> help!
<FloodBot1> kj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pricey> kjs: hmm?
<virunga> i'd like to share files in my lan network but Personal File Sharing Preferences says "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system". I already installed samba, what dependencies does it need? Help please :)
<kj> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> kj: stop
<kj> ?
<ikonia> kj: why are you doing that
<jpds> kj: What is the matter? Stop calling the ops too.
<kj> I need to report something urgent!
<ikonia> kj: ok, join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> kj: we can help you
<kj> Unity is pushing users away from Ubuntu. That's pretty damn urgent!
<zykotic10> lol
<minixvbox> kj: grow up
<bigterd> zykotic10, must be a ubuntu thing
<virunga> he's crazy ahahaha
<Myrtti> moving on
<virunga> i have to talk to the president it's urgent
<Athanasius> Heh. I use Ubuntu 10.04LTS. so no unity for me =)
<virunga> the country is in danger
<bigshum> i honestly never thought an ubuntu installation attempt would make me cry so much
<minixvbox> virunga: fat chance, unless you're jack bauer
<jpds> Athanasius: For now. ;)
<virunga> minixvbox, XD
<Canadian1296> I'm having some problems with postfix acessing my mysql database. I'm getting `Mar  4  14:37:07 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[18415]: warning: connect to mysql server  localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket  '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)` in mail.log
<Fyodorovna> bigshum, what are your problems my son. :)
<bigterd> time. i'm going to wash my ass while ubuntu does a double upgrade.
<jakko1> I have to always enable numlock when the system reboots
<jakko1> is there no way around that
<pangolin> !language | bigterd
<ubottu> bigterd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bigterd> haha.
<ikonia> bigterd: that is unacceptable language
<bigshum> my iMac is making me cry. and my google fu is apparently rubbish. g3 iMac, using the minimal ppc 11.10 disc, and it can't detect my hard drive
<bigshum> i went through every driver in the list
<bigshum> and failed
<bigterd> ikonia, pangolin ubottu hahaha.
<lilVaratep> does DIVX work with chromium on ubuntu?
<bigterd> hm.
<bigshum> I am back to the boot: prompt now, hoping there;s something I can type in after 'install' to see if it makes a difference
<pangolin> !guidelines | bigterd
<ubottu> bigterd: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bigterd> time. i'm going to wash my arse while ubuntu does a double upgrade.
<bigterd> hows that?
<ikonia> bigterd: you're muted in the channel, send me a pm when you feel you can contribute again
<Fyodorovna> bigshum, kind of a old computer to run a full ubuntu install anyway, you may be lucky it does not work.
<Gnea> lilVaratep: got a url that still uses divx?
<Gnea> lilVaratep: if you do, I can tell you if it does
<lilVaratep> Gnea: Trying to watch videos on veehd.com
<bigshum> yeah i've been trying to get hold of xubuntu
<bigshum> to no avail
<bigshum> I've literally spent all afternoon looking for the right distro to put on this thing
<bigshum> I know it can be done
<virunga> How can i share files in my lan?
<Gnea> lilVaratep: works fine here. I'm on 11.04 with a daily chromium build
<bigshum> i found http://www.yellowjug.com/how-to/xubuntu-linux-on-imac-g3/ but he's using 7.04 xubuntu (community driven support?) and I just can't find it
<Gnea> lilVaratep: pretty sure it's not divx but flash playing back
<virunga> dont say right button, share  :D
<bigshum> nobody in xubuntu channel has a clue
<bigshum> i went through a debian install earlier and it seemed to like it, but couldn't get the display going
<minixvbox> !ppc | bigshum
<ubottu> bigshum: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Gnea> lilVaratep: what version of chromium are you using?
<zykotic10> minixvbox: i was surprised to find 11.10 PPC 32&64bit mini ISOs
<lilVaratep> Gnea: the newest one. I'm trying to apt-get install the codecs see if that works
<Miqi> My whole problem started when I tried to upgrade my 64-bit Vista installation on a hard drive shared with ubuntu 11.04 The upgrade failed, and my hard drive began experiencing problems. To make matters worse, my friend installed a windows boot manager over grub. It's a long story, but I got my computer running 7 in my windows partition but couldn't access the ubuntu one. After many failed attempts even to reinstall ubuntu (which were frustrated by
<Miqi> my hard drive being unrecognizeable to live media) I simply wiped the drive to use it as a logical storage drive in my windows partition. Now I can boot into windows through the windows mbr and fully access my hard drive but whenever I boot off of a live cd or usb linux fails to mount the hard drive, saying it has an unrecognized disklabel.
<bigshum> yeah I've found the 10.04 xubuntu but the image is 745mb and won't it on cd and won't burn to a dvd
<Stormx2> Yo. I get weird zlib errors. PNG images in firefox mess up and don't render properly. Sometimes I get content encoding errors from websites. Sometimes the HTML itself just seems corrupt slightly. Minecraft gives me compression errors (uses gzip), etc. Any ideas?
<bigshum> hence going with the ubuntu minimal
<bigshum> to try to get it working
<Fyodorovna> bigshum, I would put puppy on it and call it a day if it was me.
<tjiggi_fo> bigshum, the MAC(powerPC) link on this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<Gnea> lilVaratep: what results from this command: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep chromium-browser | awk '{print $3}'
<denysonique__> $ apt-get install synaptic
<denysonique__> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<denysonique__> How can I install synaptic
<zykotic10> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<bigshum> anything that will fit on a normal CD? I don't have 800mb ones lying around
<denysonique__> this is a debootstrap Ubuntu Oneiric instll
<bigshum> in fact i can't remember the last time i saw an 800mb cd
<denysonique__> univierse
<denysonique__> hmm
<denysonique__> ok I will try to add that
<Gnea> bigshum: it'll go on a standard cd
<lilVaratep> Gnea: 17.0.963.56~r121963-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<lilVaratep> 17.0.963.56~r121963-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<Gnea> lilVaratep: this is mine: 18.0.997.0~svn20120105r116462-0ubuntu1~ucd1~natty
<lilVaratep> Gnea: so is mine not up to date or what
<Gnea> lilVaratep: I'm using the PPA, it works much better than the so-called release
<Gnea> !ppa | lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Gnea> lilVaratep: go to that site and search for chromium, then use the daily-build
<Gnea> lilVaratep: yup
<lilVaratep> How would I get divx from this though?
<Gnea> lilVaratep: no idea
<Gnea> lilVaratep: my guess is you'd download the mp4 and then convert it to .avi using a video conversion program
<zykotic10> lilVaratep: divx is not something chromium will play natively, you'd need some plugin to make it work.  can you play divx files on your system?
<johanesbourkg> Miqi, i would try gparted, and try fix the disc
<craigbass1976> I couldn't live without a taskbar...  I had to install tint.  Anyone know how to make it so that windows on desktop #2 aren't showing up in the bar when I'm on desktop#1?
<Gnea> lilVaratep: like ffmpeg or avidemux
<parapan> init: unable to spawn plymouth main process - is there a way to solve this ???
<johanesbourkg> hello peter
<Miqi> johanesbourkg: I've tried that, gparted can't read anything from the disk. It reads it as 32gigs of unformatted empty space.
<Miqi> *320
<marvrll> Hi. I have just ran do-release-upgrade (from 10.04 LTS to 12.04-beta1 LTS) and I'm wondering what will happen with my ppa's forr lucid? they will got automagically "converted" to precise?
<tomasm-> anyone know if mysql_config is in a particular package? I have both client and server installed and don't see it
<zykotic10> marvrll: reask in #ubuntu+1
<LazyTown> How can I launch a file explorer as with super permission?
<johanesbourkg> gksu
<minixvbox> !find mysql_config | tomasm-
<ubottu> tomasm-: File mysql_config found in libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqld-pic, mythbuntu-common, ubuntu-orchestra-modules-mysql
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, you habe a partition table?
<Fyodorovna> have&
<johanesbourkg> LazyTown, gksu nautilus --no-desktop
<zykotic10> johanesbourkg: impressive gksu & --no-desktop well done
<johanesbourkg> sryy
<zykotic10> johanesbourkg: good job
<johanesbourkg> oh thnx
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, gparted-device-create a partition table.
<tomasm-> minixvbox, k, thanks... seems I was missing the dev files
<Miqi> Fyodorovna:  I do, but linux can't see it because it can't mount the drive. The closest I got to that was an fdisk command that gave the sizes, locations, and formats of the Windows, Ubuntu, and swap partitions
<maxflax> Hi, how do I set my system only to use RAM as storage and never use my HD?
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, you would not be monuted to do this.
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, you said gparted sees it.
<Fyodorovna> you can't mont a empty no partition table disc
<Fyodorovna> mount
<Oredigger> Hello, Is there anyway to embed Pandora into Ubuntu?
<zykotic10> maxflax: your question is a bit unclear.  Do want to run Ubuntu from RAM only, or not use SWAP?
<Oredigger> Adobe Air isn't supported anymore :/
<grkblood> is there a way to check if the hdmi port is in use?
<grkblood> cd /pr
<grkblood> oops
<Miqi> Fyodorovna: gparted sees the drive, but since it can't be mounted, it can't see any data inside.
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, I thought you wiped it.
<Fyodorovna> !testdisk
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, you want to check out testdisk
<Fyodorovna> maybe
<Orsb> Ctrl + Alt + F1 does not work to get to tty1. Is there any other way?
<johanesbourkg> Fyodorovna, should we check the filesystem type?
<johanesbourkg> Fyodorovna, like gpt
<minixvbox> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<elijah> My windows are doing something weird all the title panes are missing, is there a keyboard binding I pressed to disable them?
<Fyodorovna> johanesbourkg, gparted would see a gpt.
<elijah> I am on 11.10
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, do you have the vista reovery or install disc?
<elijah> I don't have the restore, minimize close guttons
<Fyodorovna> recovery
<elijah> *buttons
<johanesbourkg> Fyodorovna, but if it sees the label but not the partition ?
<minixvbox> elijah: try doing this in a terminal: compiz --replace
<Oredigger> elijah THe same thing happened to me... I had to hard restart!
<alphasynaptic> hello, I was wondering if someone can help me run 11.10 in a sort of terminal mode. from the recovery me nu I saw the drop to root option but it opens the fs in read-only mode. i'd like to be able to execute an nvidia .run file and it won't let me execute it with a shell open
<johanesbourkg> Fyodorovna, i''l check the available labels to see where windows can reside
<Fyodorovna> johanesbourkg, I want o see what gprted says a screen shot would help I think.
<Fyodorovna> to*
<johanesbourkg> indeed
<c0ldfyre> Having trouble with a src compiler. "I have the latest build essentials."
<c0ldfyre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869003/ the link
<Oredigger> 11.10 ... the window "snap" feature doesn't always work... it's weird
<Doctorly> I recently found a program that lets you choose to boot into an os after you have gotten to your default desktop, its not a vm. Im wondering if anyone knows what it is, my bookmarks were deleted!
<zykotic10> elijah: are you using gnome2?  with compiz?
<bigshum> :Gnea 745mb will go on a standard cd?
<zykotic10> elijah: sorry 11.10 - so no to gnome2 ;)
<Doctorly> Its pretty much grub, but after you boot. I cant find it for the life of me
<Miqi> Fyodorovna: This was before I reformatted the ubuntu partition
<c0ldfyre> Can someone help me with a src compilation error please?
<alphasynaptic> Would anyone mind letting me know how I would go about booting into 11.10 in a terminal-only mode that's not read-only?
<zykotic10> Doctorly: kvm can boot partitions from inside the OS
<c0ldfyre> Here is a link to the print.       http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/869003/
<minixvbox> !text | alphasynaptic
<ubottu> alphasynaptic: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Doctorly> Thank you so much!
<bigshum> Gnea: 745mb will go on a standard cd?
<kkk> kkk
<june> hi
<minixvbox> !pm | alphasynaptic
<ubottu> alphasynaptic: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Doctorly> Ah, thats a virtual machine though. Im looking for something that lets you access grub, basically, after you have already booted, so that you dont have to access grub every time. I have only honestly seen it once.
<zykotic10> Doctorly: kvm can boot partitions from inside the OS
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, sounds like a broken partition table, but just a guess, could of been made dynamic as well at some point.
<Doctorly> zykotic10 but they are virtual machines, are they not?
<c0ldfyre> Can someone help me with a src compilation error please?
<c0ldfyre> Here is a link to the print.       http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/869003/
<zykotic10> Doctorly: you can point kvm to boot your MBR, just NEVER boot the OS that's running KVM
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: what are you trying to build ?
<zykotic10> Doctorly: i highly doubt you could boot windows (due to hardware changes)
<Miqi> Fyodorovna The odd thing is that when I boot into windows on the disk the drive works perfectly. I can even run disk management, which is where I changed the partition to a logical drive
<Gnea> bigshum: a 74 minute cdr should do it: http://www.osta.org/technology/cdqa7.htm
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, what partition did you make logical in windows?
<alphasynaptic> Ok, so after adding 'text' without the quotes to the kernel line in my default grub entry between ro and quiet it does an audio load thing, then a battery state check, then puts the cursor onto its own line blinking but it won't accept commands.
<TillSiebert> Might someone help me with a xrandr problem?
<Doctorly> zykotic10: yeah, I am looking for something that reboots into a different os, but still leaves your default os default. I guess I have a lot of searching to do to find it.
<Miqi> The one that used to be ubuntu, since I couldn't boot into it.
<zykotic10> Doctorly: sorry, perhaps i don't understand.  Should the host distro be running or not?  Do you just want to select a different option in grub and use a command for it?
<alphasynaptic> Ok, so after adding 'text' without the quotes to the kernel line in my default grub entry between ro and quiet it does an audio load thing, then a battery state check, then puts the cursor onto its own line blinking but it won't accept commands. Additionally, input is not even going to the screen.
<zykotic10> Doctorly: you might want to checkout grub-reboot command
<Fyodorovna> Miqi,  you need to learn a lot about what your doing, you have put yourself in this situation by making a series of mistakes which I have yet sen to be itemized for you to get any actual help.
<Fyodorovna> seen*
<zykotic10> Fyodorovna: using ubuntu might be a first step ;)
<Fyodorovna> Miqi, honestly your beyond any help here.
<johanesbourkg> ok, it wouldn't happen to be lvm
<Fyodorovna> zykotic10, qworked for me. :)
<Fyodorovna> worked*
<Oer> Miqi, change it back then
<elijah> Thanks to whoever told me to run compiz --something, it worked but then my box crashed due to insufficient disk space, I think space was the root cause
<Miqi> Would you say then that my best option is to format my hard drive and start over?
<Fyodorovna> gotta paper to write see you all on the other side.
<capslock286> how can I make my ESP-partition work with Ubuntu? I don
<alphasynaptic> Boot into terminal mode? Appending text to kernel line doesn't work.
<johanesbourkg> cu
<MonkeyDust> elijah  i have sompiz issues, too, what was your question and how was it solved?
<zykotic10> alphasynaptic: did you run "sudo update-grub" after making the change?
<alphasynaptic> i did the change within grub itself
<elijah> spoke to soon, window title bars are gone again and I have 5 GB free now, what was the command again, "compiz --???"
<elijah> MonkeyDust: Dunno yet
<Doctorly> zykotic10: no, the host distro doesnt run. Its basically the same thing as telling grub to boot 'windows' from the 'linux' desktop. The 'windows' os is booted and thats it
<zykotic10> Doctorly: you might want to checkout grub-reboot command
<capslock286> How can I make my ESP-partition work with Ubuntu? I have tried to follow the guide in Ubuntu community documentation about creating a UEFI, but it doesn't seem to be compliant with the settings of oneiric or precise, or the new linux kernel as it refers to the "old" one (2.6). How can I most easily make a new partition?
<minixvbox> elijah: compiz --replace
<elijah> nvm compiz --replace works
<capslock286> sorry for the long post!
<c0ldfyre> can someone try and compile this and tell me if they get an error?        ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/sourceinstall/sourceinstall-gtk-2.5rc2.tar.gz
<TillSiebert> Is there a way to force the computer to use just one of the connected displays and to use it with the right resolution?
<elijah> minixvbox: Thanks, it seems to be working but the command is stuck, everything is fine now and I didn't crash but the command is stuck.
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, through xrandr
<minixvbox> elijah: just close the terminal with the command in
<capslock286> what's the easiest way to create an ESP-partition?
<MonkeyDust> capslock286  you mean ntfs for windows?
<TillSiebert> joahnnesbourkg right I have a startup script that shuts down the other display and forces the right resolution to the wanted display, but on each logon the other display is still active and so the wanted display cannot use the whole screen because the other display has a lower resolution :(
<alphasynaptic> Need assistance tailoring a grub entry to boot my kernel in text mode. Current entry doesn't load the shell but doesn't take input either.
<MonkeyDust> pm
<MonkeyDust> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: why are you trying to compile gtk
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, cvt 1600 1200 60 ;xrandr --newmode "the previous result";xrandr --addmode "1600x1200_60.00" VGA1 sth like that
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: gtk is already on your system and an important part of your desktop, it will cause problems if you try to change it
<TillSiebert> johanesbourkg  right I have a startup script that shuts down the other display and forces the right resolution to the wanted display, but on each logon the other display is still active and so the wanted display cannot use the whole screen because the other display has a lower resolution :(
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: why are you doing this ?
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, hehe
<nsadmin> alphasynaptic, unless you make special arrangements (or boot in single-user mode), the two are unrelated (grub and daemon boot order)
<tomvolek> HI , i am trying to make a server use static IP, i have edited the interface file and added the auto eth0
<tomvolek> iface eth0 inet static  lines,   now when i try to  restart the networking, it says RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<tomvolek> Failed to bring up eth0.
<zykotic10> !info libgtksourceview2.0-0 | c0ldfyre
<ubottu> c0ldfyre: libgtksourceview2.0-0 (source: gtksourceview2): shared libraries for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.5-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 148 kB, installed size 448 kB
<nsadmin> tomvolek, is there another iface eth0?
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: can you pastebin the lines you have added (or retype in a pastebin).
<TillSiebert> johanesbourkg that's what I do, but it doesn't shutdown the other display but thinks it has to mirror the output on both so that on the display I want to use I can use only a part in the left up corner.
<elijah> compiz jacked again after I ran compiz --replace, had to restart again
<nsadmin> or use pastebinit into which you can pip
<nsadmin> e
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, that looks like xinerama
<elijah> now shortly after boot the window title bars are gone again
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: may not have network access due to the bad file though ;)
<minixvbox> elijah: yeah, compiz is buggy like that
<nsadmin> ActionParsnip, ifconfig | pastebinit
<ripper_> does anyone know how i can add a unity dock dash type search to cairo dock?
<elijah> maybe it has something to do with nvidia settings, because after I boot I go into nvidia settings to enable my second monitor and then move windows to different workspaces
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, i don't know but if you tryed to disable xinerama or twinview..
<TillSiebert> johanesbourkq My defunct notebook screen has 1366x768, and the secondary display I use on my dekstop has 1280x1024.
<ripper_> pretty much replacing the apps menu
<nsadmin> also cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: if there is no network connectivity, how will the text be put on the pastebin...
<elijah> compiz --replace doesn't seem to fix it permanently though, it works and then whole computer crashes
<minixvbox> elijah: if you don't get the window borders on boot just add compiz --replace to the startup programs
<nsadmin> I'm not convinced you have no net. after all, you're here...
<TillSiebert> johanesbourkg how can I do that on a startup script? When I use the GUI it works, but I do not want to reconfigure the display settings every time I logon
<alphasynaptic> msadmin: how do i get into a shell with write access to the fs without having the x window server open? quitting the x window server after boot doesn't allow input and neither does modifying the grub entry to  boot text mode
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin: you also don't need cat for pastebining files, you can just run:    pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<tomvolek> ActionParsnip    nsadmin  http://paste.org/46286
<tomvolek> jsut saw this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/rtnetlink-answers-file-exists-542525/
<elijah> I ran compiz --replace and then killed it with the X in the tile bar before it could crash the system and now it is working
<elijah> minixvbox: Where do I do that?
<nsadmin> I understand that :) that form of the command being an exceptional case added for additional convenience
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, xrandr --off ?
<minixvbox> elijah: from unity i wouldn't know sorry
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: the network will be .0   not .1
<tomvolek> sysadmin ActionParsnip   I am on ubunut 11.10
<TillSiebert> johanesbourkg No, this does not work when I use it as a startup script. It only works when I do it manually after logging on.
<alphasynaptic> rm -rf *
<elijah> minixvbox: k, thanks, I will leave it for now
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: the network address is incorrect
<ActionParsnip> !danger | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tomvolek> ActionParsnip  why 1 and not 0 ?
<minixvbox> alphasynaptic: don't do that please
<tomvolek> you mean in interfaces file ?   let me try
<johanesbourkg> TillSiebert, ah ,yes, there is ~.xprofile do it there
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: look at your netmask
<nsadmin> alphasynaptic, probably would be a good thing to read man rm
<TillSiebert> johanesbourkq well I will try that, thank you very much!!
<alphasynaptic> trying to do a simple thing and get no meaningful help, at least i got a response putting that here
<johanesbourkg> np
<tomvolek> currenlty my  eth0 is using dhcp ...  so i wan to make eth0 as static .. so i need to change the netmask also ?
<alphasynaptic> i know what the command does...
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: 19:56 < ikonia> mrintegr1ty: did you read the doucumentation on how to use it ?
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: you also set the network address as the same as the default gateway
<minixvbox> alphasynaptic: that sort of attention grabbing will get you kicked quickly
<alphasynaptic> might as well run it on my 11.10 box
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: was that meant for me?
<elijah> alphasynaptic: No response means nobody knew the answer to your question
<PhantomPhreak53> Ok I have been fighting with this all day and can't seem to get it back up and running. Basically when I do apt-get upgrade I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ZBbnx4zE I have tried reinstall php, apt-get -f install, tried removing the packages and nothing seems to work
<alphasynaptic> so nobody has figured out a way to boot into a terminal without a shell? really?
<alphasynaptic> kind of hard to believe
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: I will disable the built in dnsmasq and use a different dhcp server, turns out you have to restart all your vm's every time you add a new network :E
<bigshum> gnea: I'm confused, that article states 74min cd-r can only take 650mb
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53, this is the whole apache/php thing?
<elijah> alphasynaptic: Or they were busy helping someone else
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: I am on nginx and php5
<ActionParsnip> alphasynaptic: if you want to boot to text mode, add the boot option:   text     is that what you mean?
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53, and that's what you want?
<mrintegr1ty> ikonia: still the issue with default gw though, i think it should be possible to set the gw manually even when using dhcp. in the same way you can set dns resolver manually and still use dhcp
<PhantomPhreak53> yeah that is what I want
<alphasynaptic> i tried that action, either its failing or im putting it in the wrong spot(between ro and quiet on the kernel line)
<nsadmin> ok, and what is going on that you don't want?
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53 that is
<PhantomPhreak53> I can't upgrade any packages and can't get that screen to clear.
<ActionParsnip> alphasynaptic: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     and add it in the quotes with:   quiet splash   save the new file, close gedit and run:    sudo  update-grub
<c0ldfyre> other than build essentials what packages should I download?
<PhantomPhreak53> and php isn't currently working
<nsadmin> ok, which problem should be handled first?
<ActionParsnip> alphasynaptic: if you use TAB, you can autocomplete nicks and the text will highlght
<c0ldfyre> If I'm having trouble with compiling?
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: php seems to be the problem so php should be fixed first
<johanesbourkg> c0ldfyre, you can try gentoo distro
<infinity0> can someone edit this page
<infinity0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<zykotic10> c0ldfyre: did you notice the !info i sent you?  It appears this is in the default repos.
<nsadmin> c0ldfyre, start with build-essential
<infinity0> part of it is wrong
<infinity0> string=$(echo $string_after | awk  '{ string=substr($1, 1, 3); print string; }' )
<infinity0> this should be
<infinity0> string=$(echo $string_after | awk  '{ string=substr($0, 1, 3); print string; }' )
<infinity0> instead
<FloodBot1> infinity0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsadmin> c0ldfyre, then it's possible the thing you compile needs more libs
<infinity0> $1 -> $0 to get the whole line, not just the first space-delimited word
<infinity0> same goes for the example just underneath it
<tomvolek> ActionParsnip  can u tell me the difference between network and gateway ips int eh interface file, sorry I am newbie
<capslock286> I get an error that my EFIpartition isn't mounting during boot. Its' mount name is /windows and ‎it is stated as /dev/sda3, what can I do?
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: any recomendations
<nsadmin> tomvolek, do you have more than one machine all connected to one outgoing device?
<zykotic10> !info libgtksourceview2.0-0 | c0ldfyre
<ubottu> c0ldfyre: libgtksourceview2.0-0 (source: gtksourceview2): shared libraries for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.5-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 148 kB, installed size 448 kB
<freezer> tomvolek, network is the subnet e.g. 255.255.255.0, gateway is the default gateway or router IP
<nmittal> when i enable compiz (Xubuntu) i loose all window decoration
<nmittal> no title bar etc
<tomvolek>  yes, i do . there are two devices nsadmin
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53, what is not working about your php?
<nsadmin> tomvolek, what are they?
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: the gateway is the node your system will send data to if the address is not in your system's subnet. The network IP is the address of the entire network.
<nmittal> the only option is to choose xfwm as window manager
<zykotic10> nmittal: what graphics card?  have you installed the drivers?
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: the php package didn't install correclty and I can't remove it with apt-get remove
<nmittal> zykotic10, this is the onboard card on my asus mother board
<nmittal> zykotic10, how can i tell which card?
<zykotic10> nmittal: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53, hmm. so we should fix that first
<capslock286> "Make the firmware launch GRUB2 (U)EFI as default" is where I get stuck following this links' instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: been trying all day
<nmittal> zykotic10, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nsadmin> could I see your sources.list?
<jyo_> hi
<zykotic10> nmittal: i'd figure that should work OOTB.  Good luck.
<mrintegr1ty> tomvolek: networking initscript doesn't always clear up existing interfaces correctly. run ifconfig eth0 down and then init.d/networking restart
<nsadmin> nmittal, could you show them the same line with lspci -nn
<nmittal> zykotic10, thats wierd i was hoping it would be sandy bridge
<mrintegr1ty> tomvolek: the error u got means the config is stilla ctive
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: so your netmask gives 253 networks, the network address will be .0 and the broadcast IP is .255   the network section of the address is 192.168.1   and anything not in that subnet will be sent to the default gateway to be sent out to the WAN
<capslock286> has anyone tried to use these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: why are you doing this ?
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: gtk is already on your system and an important part of your desktop, it will cause problems if you try to change it
<ikonia> c0ldfyre: if you want help - please stop ignoring the question and answer
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: http://pastebin.com/wJEUWeVT
<nmittal> nsadmin, $ lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<nmittal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0122] (rev 09)
<nsadmin> thanks; sec...
<waxstone_> ActionParsnip: text does not appear in list of commands for me when i try t<TAB> and ubuntu fails to load
<jollyfish> Is it possible to use gnome classic on ubunto 11.10?
<tomvolek> mrintegrlty i trued that..  i think there is come other palce ubunt is saving eth0  config outside of interfaces file which i am modifying and it tells me already eth0 exist
<nsadmin> nmittal, thanks... maybe they can use the pci id that line has
<zykotic10> waxstone_: do you get a black screen when booting regularly?
<ActionParsnip> waxstone_: you add it in the config file I named. You can add it in root recovery mode if you want
<nmittal> nsadmin, :-/ not sure what you mean
<KI7MT> !nounity | KItMT
<ubottu> KItMT: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<KI7MT> whoops, sri, was supposed to go to myself :-)
<jollyfish> thanks
<c0ldfyre> How would I be able to download libgtksourceview2.0-0 i'm still pretty new to this and I've tried apt-get and yum, what am I missing here?
<mrintegr1ty> tomvolek: not really, it just means the interface already has some configuration applied. you need to clear the active config first. if your "interfaces" file is correctly configured then it should work after restarting the interface
<waxstone_> zykotic10,ActionParsnip: my install works perfectly normally just trying to boot to terminal by following your advice. adding text in grub menu option after press shift
<zykotic10> KI7MT: in future try "/msg ubottu nounity"
<manne1984> I get an error that the canonical path couldn't be found when trying to do this command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869061/
<KI7MT> Ahh thanks.
<jollyfish> Also, in unity, is there a way to manually make the panel retract? Sometimes I maximize eclipse, but can't get the panel to retract, so it stays covering my class trees
<jollyfish> which is a bit annoying
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53, so that shows you're not mixing (good) and you have lucid and updates to lucid
<zykotic10> waxstone_: alternativly you could boot ubuntu and edit /etc/default/grub add text, then run "sudo update-grub"
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, which ppa did you add to your system ?
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: you can use a more restrictive netwmask like 255.255.255.248 this will mean the network addresses will be 192.168.0.0, 192.168.0.0, 8, 192.168.0.0, 16, 192.168.0.0, 24   and so on
<ActionParsnip> jollyfish: there are hide options in ccsm
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: what do you recomend
<waxstone_> zykotic10,ActionParsnip: Shift then e then edit line adding text then crtl-x. Im trying to have a backup option in case ubuntu doesnt load at all hense then method instead of direct file edit
<zykotic10> waxstone_: alternative #2 - boot ubuntu, "sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm /etc/init/lightdm.disabled"
<nsadmin> nmittal, oh, lspci -nn also supplies something called the pci id which helpers might be able to use to help you
<nmittal> nsadmin, i see
<ActionParsnip> waxstone_: in the edit line, just add the word: text    next to: quiet splash    and resume the boot
<tomvolek> http://paste.org/46288       is this correct now ?
<ActionParsnip> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in oneiric
<alphasynaptic> ActionParsnip: Tried editing it your way and I got the same behavior, after it gives [ OK ] for the battery state check, the cursor is on the next line and doesn't accept input. And yes I did the grub-update afterwards
<ActionParsnip> jollyfish: there is also myunity app via PPA
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip: i know you know this one.  i want to setup a cronjob that will write my drives statistics on files (file count, certain types, simple stuff like that) to the home directory of my ftp server.  Is this going to be easy? it appears that cronjobs will only support a single line command
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: ppa:nginx/php5.3
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: make a script, then cron the script...
<nsadmin> PhantomPhreak53, the name of the package making all the problems is php? apt-cache policy php | pastebinit
<nsadmin> hope I can read that output
<tomvolek> mrintegerlty   what do you mean by cleaning active config
<ActionParsnip> alphasynaptic: thats how boot options are added, in /etc/default/grub
<waxstone_> ActionParsnip:  when i add between "ro text quiet splash blah blah" the system hangs and locks after * Checking battery state
<nmittal> which package do i need to setup raid on ubuntu
<jollyfish> I just want unity to not get between me and eclipse...
<PhantomPhreak53> nsadmin: http://pastebin.com/cBTUKzPy
<ActionParsnip> waxstone_: not sure then....undo the change and you will be back where you started
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip: good idea. :/ forgot all about that. so what is the windows batch equivalent scripting in ubuntu? sry if this sounds stupid, but im kinda mind blank
<AcidRain> perl?
<tomvolek> mrintegrlty  ,ActionParsnip   still getting RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<tomvolek> Failed to bring up eth0.
<waxstone_> ActionParsnip:  thanks ill keep following the thread
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: bash scripts
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: its just a text file with the top line:   #!/bin/bash    which is executable
<alphasynaptic> waxstone_: mind letting me know if you find a solution? i'm in the same boat
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, you added another ppa than the one you just met
<glebihan> *mentioned*
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/rtnetlink-answers-file-exists-error-when-doing-ifup-on-alias-eth1-1-on-rhel5-710766/
<manne1984> how can I install GRUB2 to a EFI-partition and make Ubuntu boot through it?
<tomvolek> tx
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, ie : https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5/+packages
<elijah> For whomever was following the compiz --replace discussion before, it appears that it may be the program called smartgit that is causing my window title bars to go missing, it happens shortly after I open smartgit
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: all I did was copy the error which YOU pasted and slung it in duckduckgo, seems to happen a bit.
<PhantomPhreak53> so what should I do remove that and try to update
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, you should remove that one from your sources, make sure the other one is actually there and then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<waxstone_> alphasynaptic:definitely will
<alphasynaptic> waxstone_: thanks sir. I will do the same if I figure it out.
<tomvolek> ActionParnsnip  interestign thing is i dont see a directiry /etc/sysconfig  at all on ubunut 11.10
<AcidRain> what is the bash pause command?
<nmittal> how can i setup raid on Ubuntu?
<PhantomPhreak53> glaucon: do I do a ppa-purge?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | nmittal
<ubottu> nmittal: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: do I do a ppa-purge
<elijah> scratch smartgit being the issue. My window title bars keep going missing, compiz --replace works for a bit, but then they go away again, any ideas?
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, I don't think you need to
<AcidRain> hmmm
<AcidRain> mp3=ls -1R | grep .*.mp3 | wc -l        trying to set this as variable mp3. ofc i am gettting a syntax error
<waxstone_> alphasynaptic:in the grub menu I chose the 2nd option ubuntu(recovery) pressed E , replaced "recovery" with text and it worked im in tty1
<Magicovento> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Magicovento> !list
<Aucun> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. When I first started everything was running fine. Now when I click the Software Center it just flashes the icon and doesn't start.
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: what's the best way to remove that ppa
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, use the software sources tool
<droid-0854> Good afternoon
<alphasynaptic> waxstone_: thank you so much. no more headaches. i have to wonder if it was a bug that this doesn't seem to work on the default entry
<ActionParsnip> tomvolek: can you give the output of:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release     Thanks
<Canadian1296> How do I 'reset' MySQL (remove all databases, users, etc?)
<waxstone_> alphasynaptic:I dont question magic... once it works ;D
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, if you don't find it in the menu, you can launch it with the "software-properties-gtk" command
<PhantomPhreak53> glaucon: it's server edition
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: its server edition
<droid-0854>  When is ubuntu going  to be released for android phones and what specs will we need?
<rfiaca> Hi. I need a organizer software, can someno advice me one? i need to manage contacts, create some tasks and get some alerts like birthsdays and stuff
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, ok then delete the files corresponding to that ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CFHowlett> !evolution|rfiaca
<droid-0854> Rfiaca, have you tried evolution?
<CFHowlett> rfiaca   evolution
<rfiaca> evolution isn't the mail client?
<droid-0854> It does that also
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: you will need to delete the tables you made first, you can then uninstall the packages like any other app
<Canadian1296> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> rfiaca: you mean a calendar app?
<ActionParsnip> rfiaca: http://www.ekoob.com/best-calendar-applications-for-ubuntu-10427/
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: done and after an update and upgrade I get this: E: The package php5-sqlite needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<rfiaca> ActionParsnip, yes
<rfiaca> ok, thanks, i will try evolution (i need the contact manager too)
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, add the "ppa:nginx/php5.3" ppa again, I don't think it was correctly added
<whatsphere> did u guys see that: http://www.whatsphere.com ?
<CFHowlett> !spam|whatsphere
<Sach> I have a file in ubuntu 11.04 which I previously encrypted and password protected. I've since forgotten my password. Is there a package which I can use to decrypt the file by bypassing the password?
<Doctorly> zykotic10: no, the host distro doesnt run. Its basically the same thing as telling grub to boot 'windows' from the 'linux' desktop. The 'windows' os is booted and thats it
<Doctorly> sorry
<sleepybug1> hey guys, I have a problem here. I am in an unix shell, and I am trying to start up either my cd for ubuntu installation, or the usb. either one. can anyone help?
<luigi69> Witam, mam taki problem z plikiem .php. Ilekroć próbuję go wrzucić na serwer Antywirus Clam się burzy w taki sposób:
<luigi69> Virus Detected and Removed: winnow.compromised.ts.phpexploit.5.UNOFFICIAL
<zykotic10> sleepybug1: reboot the machine and select either cd or usb to boot then?
<KI7MT> Sach, from a Ubuntu standpoint, no there isn't.
<luigi69> Jak mogę temu zaradzić?
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Sach> KI7MT  sigh...thanks
<luigi69> ups sorry wrong channel xD
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: the iso works.
<CFHowlett> Sach   wouldn't really be much of protection if it could be easily bypassed.  Sorry.
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: works in what way?
<CFHowlett> !pl|luigi69
<ubottu> luigi69: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: In the way that it will install the OS, I tested it out already.
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, any progress ?
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: ok, so where is the issue?
<Sach> CFHowlett:  yes, of course.  However, I didn't say "easily"  lol
<schmakk> i might hit the offtopic bar here, but any recommendations for choosing a streaming server? or possibly something that could play music with remote control and the option to stream via web
<Aucun> sleepybug1: Most computers allow you to hit "F12" at the start to select a drive/cd/usb to boot from.
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: long story short, using a thing called BEeN GRUBed (a spin-off of wubi) to install ubuntu. My real problem is that when I boot into BEeN GRUBed it fails to detect the cd, or it cant boot up the cd, I don't know. So I opened up a unix shell and I am trying to direct myself to the attached device (usb) to start the iso installation.
<sleepybug1> Aucun: not that simple, but I do appreciate the advice
<zykotic10> Aucun: that key varies a lot - it's ESC on my EEE, and F8 on my desktop
<Aucun> Why I put "" around F12, as I'm not sure what it is on his computer.
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: I get this now http://pastebin.com/gLWMYLJG
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: try mounting the ISO in windows, then you can run Wubi off that
<chelogui> hello
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: not an option, wubi is not compatible under a truecrypt encryption for win
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: otherwise I would use wubi
<jakko> is there no way to put the dock at the bottom?
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: ah, not sure of any of that, could go for a true install. Windows can resize it's own partition and you can install to the free space
<KI7MT> jakko, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: not an option either as truecrypt limimts the size of the writable space...I am going to give you the question in a different form here in a second.
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, hmm, looks like there are some broken packages in that ppa
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: sounds like truecrypt is a pain and shouldn't be used ;)
<jakko> thought it would just be a setting i was missing. SHould have known better
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: +1
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: anything I can do?
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: it is a pain, but its the only software that has a feature I need.
<philipballew> How do i mount a drive as read write
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, well you can remove that ppa and purge it. But if you need some software that was present in it, you'll have to get it from somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: youo dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: what file system does the partition use?
<sleepybug1> Actionparsnip: "No CD-ROMs found. Perhaps the hardware does not fully support ATAPI. If your CD-ROM uses unusual I/O ports, please specify them with "--add-io-ports=P". map --hook Error 61: Refuse to hook int13 because of empty drive map table"
<jen_> someone should really pm me to help me fix my virtualbox
<KI7MT> jakko, here's a how too using a ppa that fixed bugs from the original post.: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<philipballew> ActionParsnip, i want t mount my flash drive on /dev/scd. Do I not run sudo mount /dev /sdc /mountpoint? I just need to tack on another option?
<ActionParsnip> jen_: how can they when you haven't stated your issue?
<zykotic10> jen_: someone (you) might want to try the #vbox channel?  unless it's an issue of getting it installed in ubuntu.
<jen_> I dont know the issue at the moment
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: that won't work, you will mount /dev/sdc1
<jen_> it says it could not boot the medium
<jen_> and the virtualbox channel never helps me I get more prgress from this channel
<ActionParsnip> jen_: did you select the ISO or CD to boot in the virtualbox's config?
<jen_> yes its there
<ActionParsnip> jen_: did you set the CD as a boot option?
<CFHowlett> jen_   way too many variable effect bootability.  md5sum the iso, set/unset the pae kernel option as required, etc ...
<jen_> err lemme see
<jen_> yeah not sure whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> jen_: did you MD5 test your ISO?
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: how do I purge the ppa
<zykotic10> !ppa-purge | PhantomPhreak53
<ubottu> PhantomPhreak53: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jen_> under storage tree it has windows XP
<KI7MT> jen_, under settings >> storage also 've also had to had to set Live CD/DVD option on occasion to get the image to boot.
<KI7MT> .. Iv'e also had to se ..
<jen_> it says could not read from the boot medium
<CFHowlett> jen_   md5sum check the iso.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | jen_
<ubottu> jen_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KI7MT> Yeah sounds like something funky going on with the ISO
<Trauma> quit
<jen_> erm?
<jen_> what is that CFHowlett
<ActionParsnip> jen_: read the link
<CFHowlett> md5>jen_
<CFHowlett> !md5sum>jen_
<ubottu> jen_, please see my private message
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, you can either use the ppa-purge command (package available in the repos) or manually uninstall the packages that where installed from it
<CFHowlett> jen_   read the link, follow the procedure, eliminate one potential problem.
<jen_> but but its something simple and it happens all the time X_X i just dont know what the heck it is
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, the simplest way IMO would be to remove it, then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and remove the packages mentioned as causing issues
<KI7MT> I've been using zsync for images, and I've not had an image problem with them since I started using it, also, I don't need to burn the ISO's, just select the image from the HD.
<KI7MT> That eliminated 2 potential issues from the get go.
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, according to the last error message you posted, the only packages you should have to remove would be php5-sqlite and php5-fpm
<sleepybug1> Actionparsnip: Think I found the issue, I just need to drop the iso image in the directory of BEeN GRUBed
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: when I try to remove it I get E: The package php5-sqlite needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<PhantomPhreak53>  
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: the wonders of 3rd party stuff eh.
<shade34321> is there any reason why after installing ubuntu I can't see anything on the monitor, after start up it just blinks at the top really fast, going to a virtual terminal does nothing
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, try "dpkg --force-all -r php5-sqlite && dpkg --configure -a"
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, err "sudo dpkg --force-all -r php5-sqlite && sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: what GPU do you use?
<shade34321> ActionParsnip, Radeon HD6450, just got it actually since the integrated graphics didn't seem to be able to run ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: here is the response to that http://pastebin.com/00VfkJ4d
<shade34321> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | shade34321
<ubottu> shade34321: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aaron_ed> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 onto my new laptop and it isn't recognizing my network cards, wireless or ethernet (Atheros AR8152 and Realtek RTL8188CE).  can anyone provide me instruction on where to find the correct drivers?
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, ok try "export DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME=none" and the run the previous command again
<xonix> is there an console network manager which let me choose through a list which network I like to use?
<sleepybug1> Actionparsnip: The most retarded solution I have ever realized.
<zykotic10> xonix: i use wicd-curses
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: same thing
<sleepybug1> Actionparsnip: basically I realized that had to be the solution because you know how wubi installs ubuntu as a program and has its directory under windows? been grubbed does the same so I just navigate to it from the shell under been grubed and then start the installation
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: why is it? Do you even know what it means?
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: I kinda explained it before you asked.
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: it really does kick wubi's ass though, for how flexible it is.
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: Only downside is that it won't work on anything other than win 32
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: i don't use wubi at all. I think its a orribe solution to anything
<ActionParsnip> *horrible
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: why is it that the devices arent all recognized under wubi? When I install ubuntu under wubi the wireless drivers did not function because they could not dtect the wireless card
<elijah> My system title bars keep disappearing, please help, this install is only a few weeks old. I am running 11.10. I have tried running compiz --replace, it works but then crashes the system.
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: not sure there dude, its the same OS, just the storage of the OS is different
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, hmm, looks like that ppa really messed up your package system...
<zykotic10> elijah: you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log or dmesg - to see if compiz is giving any hints why it's crashing
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: It really is an odd issue I ran into. Hopefully this will be different, I think the method of installation is what made it so screwy.
<Magicovento> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elijah> zykotic10: I will try that, do you think I could somehow wipe out compiz and it's config files to get it back to normal?
<Jordan_U> sleepybug1: I seriously doubt that Wubi vs non-wubi will have any effect on wireless compatability. That said, I still generally recommend against using wubi.
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: here is the policy for that package http://pastebin.com/GHKFiKmm
<elijah> zykotic10: Or maybe install newer Nvidia drivers? I am running the "recommended" ones.
<CFHowlett> sleepybug1   the wubi developer has stated wubi is NOT a long term solution.
<zykotic10> elijah: i'm not sure on reseting compiz on ubuntu these days - it might be possible
<PhantomPhreak53> I don't see what ppa it is coming from thouh
<sleepybug1> Jordan_U: I don't know much about unix in general so you may be right.
<zykotic10> elijah: "recommended" is probably what you should be using
<sleepybug1> CFHowlett: I am needing it to be, so I am using an alternative that I will hopefully be able to modify.
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, it probably comes from one of the ppas you removed
<Jordan_U> CFHowlett: Do you have a reference for that?
<CFHowlett> sleepybug1   expect heartbreaks ...
<CFHowlett> Jordan I'll look
<sleepybug1> CFHowlett: I already am haha.
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: so why can't I remove it
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, try "sudo apt-get install php5-sqlite=5.3.2-1ubuntu4.14"
<elijah> zykotic10: thanks
<Jordan_U> sleepybug1: Why can't you do a normal dual boot installation?
<zykotic10> Jordan_U: i've seen that same wubi is temporary from the developer as well
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: same reinstall error
<elijah> zykotic10: I also notice that when I want to resize a window the sensitivity area is extremely small, like the buffer area doesn't even exist, I have to got exactly on the right spot in order for the cursor to change in order for me to resize a window. Do you think this is related?
<sleepybug1> Jordan_U: I need a virtual installation (not a virtual machine or partition) under truecrypt. truecrypt doesnt offer this feature for unix and the virtual machine limits what I can do in ubuntu (and it just doesnt feel the same) a partition would just be formatted by truecrypt during encryption
<sleepybug1> Jordan_U: So I need it to be installed as a directory of win so that I can still boot into it after I have completed the decoy os steps for truecrypt.
<zykotic10> elijah: not related, that resizing thing is a common complaint
<fgera> greetings
<glebihan> PhantomPhreak53, seems to be coming from a debconf bug, you should probably try this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/706354/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706354 in ntp (Ubuntu) "dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing" [Low,Confirmed]
<fgera> does anyone know where I can find asus drivers for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: sounds like truecrypt really isnt worth it
<zonyl> Hi All.  What is a good solution for remote X?   Is vnc still the only really good way of getting a remote session?  I started looking at FreeNX and noticed that the PPA is kinda lagging behind the current releases.
<ActionParsnip> fgera: for what hardware, asus make a lot of things
<fgera> for a grafic card v9560 geforce fc 5600
<fgera> :)
<fgera> fx 5600*
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: I need the level of security it offers.
<ActionParsnip> fgera: forget its an asus then, you are driving the nvidia chip
<Jordan_U> sleepybug1: Why does the truecrypt encryption need to encrypt the entire disk (minus the bootloader, which is impossible to encrypt entirely). Why can't you have a Windows partition enrypted with truecrypt and an Ubuntu partition encrypted with LUKS?
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: are you that paranoid.....
<elijah> zykotic10: Good to know. K, I cat'ed the log and then coincidentally shortly after my system title bars went missing again and I cat'ed the log file again and nothing new was added
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: no, my job requires it,
<ActionParsnip> fgera: can you use http://pastie.org   and give the output of:    sudo lshw -C display;lsb_release -a; uname -a       thanks
<sleepybug1> Jordan_U: look up truecrypt hidden OS.
<fgera> the nvidia ubuntu driver do not recognize my grafic card
<zykotic10> elijah: sorry i'm not sure where compiz would log to?  good luck!
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: you could install ubuntu to a USB stick or SD card and have an easier time
<elijah> zykotic10: I did see this new message in dmesg - though, "[  496.192870] gtk-window-deco[1540]: segfault at 100 ip 08056008 sp bf8b9c30 error 4 in gtk-window-decorator[8048000+1b000]
<elijah> __________________________________________________"
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: not allowed to have attachible devices connected to the computer at all times
<zykotic10> elijah: that would probably be the error segfault, it's not very helpful however, you could try searching for some of those details to see if others have the same issue.
<Viman> anyone knows how to configure Claws-mail to require password to access the inbox?
<Jordan_U> sleepybug1: I'm familiar with the concept, I just think it's a little silly. If anyone is looking for truecrypt they will find it. You can't encrypt the truecrypt loader itself.
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: so what about usb sticks for file storage, is that out? They do realise you can just email yourself the file and achieve the same thing. Or use dropbox
<elijah> zykotic10: Doing it now
<CFHowlett> sleepybug ActionParsnip   ubuntu one?
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: what of it?
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   as a sharing resource suggestion vs. dropbox
<zonyl> sleepybug1: not even a mouse?  I have embedded a flash drive / hub in a mouse before ;)
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: sure, same difference :)
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: not allowed to send sensitive files off site, or store them off location. Jordan_U: The truecrypt is not to hide that I am using truecrypt, but to hide my real operating system
<sleepybug1> zony1: its a laptop
<sleepybug1> zony1: nice
<virunga> Hi, can you explain to me why should i create a partition for /boot folder? Thank you
<nsadmin> is there a setup for ubuntu where all audio goes thru jack?
<Jordan_U> virunga: In most cases you shouldn't.
<tendouser> hi someone to help me with aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: sounds like a pita, i work as a NOC engineer and we aren't screwed down that much
<sleepybug1> zony1: I can use a mouse of course, but nothing like an HD, or a flashdrive, cellphone etc.
<zykotic10> virunga: i agree with Jordan_U
<CFHowlett> !aircrack|tendouser
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: lol
<CFHowlett> !backtrack|tendouser
<ubottu> tendouser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: how about bluetooth transfer. BOOM
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: never considered that...seeing as how it emits a signal I doubt it would be allowed but I should ask them
<zonyl> Anyone use FreeNX? Is it worth installing?
<nsadmin> what's freenx?
<ActionParsnip> sleepybug1: loopholes are the key
<fgera> ActionParsnip: so my nvidia is useless for ubuntu?
<KI7MT> virunga, that's a topic that is very subjective to personal preference, some admins do it, others dont, they all have their reasons for both.
<zykotic10> nsadmin: similar to vnc, but faster
<sleepybug1> ActionParsnip: until it costs me my job lol
<ActionParsnip> fgera: I asked for a pastebin, which you haven't given
<tazthespaz> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my friends computer but it wont allow him to drag windows between workspaces
<CFHowlett> zonyl   freenix hasn't been updated since 2008 ...
<fgera> sec
<tendouser> but I have Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> fgera: i asked for it very clearly......
<shade34321> ActionParsnip, that did not seem to fix my problem, well sort of, it shows a black screen now but I can get to a virtual terminal
<shade34321> I'm installing updates now and will probably play with it later since i have hw and work to do
<ActionParsnip> fgera: then you come back with " so my nvidia is useless for ubuntu?" instead of giving the pastebin........ go figure
<zonyl> CFHowlett: yah, I noticed.  Im desperate for a better remote solution though than vnc or X-tcp.  Just cant believe how there isnt a supported vector based remote solution.
<ActionParsnip> shade34321: you can run updates from there, may help
<virunga> Jordan_U, zykotic10 KI7MT but if i have that partition and i have a dual boot pc, i erase the / partition (not the /boot one), then will the other os run ?
<Jordan_U> virunga: If you're careful not to change partition numbering in the process, yes.
<AcidRain> in bash, when i use 'sed' to replace text within a file, why do i lose all of my linebreaks?
<CFHowlett> zonyl   check the "see also" suggestions  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_technology
<Jordan_U> AcidRain: What is the exact command you're running?
<virunga> ok thank you all, bye!
<AcidRain> Jordan_U: newtext=`sed '14s/.*/Number of Files: '$files'/' ReadMe.txt`
<zykotic10> AcidRain: also, is it an MS or Unix text file?  They're different.
<fgera> ActionParsnip: is this that you need? <script src='http://pastie.org/3522298.js'></script>
<AcidRain> plain text document (text/plain)
<ActionParsnip> (23:42:23) ActionParsnip: fgera: can you use http://pastie.org   and give the output of:    sudo lshw -C display;lsb_release -a; uname -a       thanks
<zykotic10> AcidRain: yes, but MS uses a different linebrake strategy then unix
<zonyl> CFHowlett: thanks hadnt thought about looking there
<AcidRain> zykotic10: microsoft?
<CFHowlett> zonyl   good luck.
<AcidRain> why does linux even have that option to make a ms text file?
<zykotic10> AcidRain: yes Microsoft doesn't know how to create a proper text file - except "edit"
<AcidRain> how do i create a normal unix text file
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: it has different line endings for CR
<XVampireX> AcidRain, just make a file and open it in an editor :P
<AcidRain> XVampireX: thats what i did... i dont even own a MS comp
<Jordan_U> AcidRain: The backticks are what are stripping the newlines.
<XVampireX> AcidRain, so you did right :)
<AcidRain> Jordan_U: but i tried ealier, i cant set a command to a variable without the backticks
<XVampireX> for programming purposes eh
<tendouser> How to know if my driver is the compat-wireless patche one?
<aciduk> hi any one had expierence with LACP and Ubuntu ?
<aciduk> Bonded networks
<Jordan_U> AcidRain: I recommend you ask in #bash.
<fgera> ActionParsnip: <script src='http://pastie.org/3522298.js'></script>  <script src='http://pastie.org/3522313.js'></script>  <script src='http://pastie.org/3522316.js'></script>
<Danawar2> Hey Ubuntu how do change 12.04 to gnome?
<zykotic10> Danawar2: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Danawar2> Ok
<user2012> Can't believew disto hopped 5 times in 2months only to comback to ubuntu :p
<tendouser> I need someone experienced in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fgera: run the command I gave, copy the output and make a pastebin of the outputted text
<Diamondcite> tendouser: Just ask, experience might not help.
<fgera> ActionParsnip: document.write("<div class=\"pastie\">\n"); document.write("  <link href=\"http://pastie.org/stylesheets/embed.css\" media=\"screen\" rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" />\n"); document.write("  <link href=\"http://pastie.org/stylesheets/clean.css\" media=\"screen\" rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" />\n"); document.write("  \n"); document.write("\n"); document.write("  \n"); document.write("  \n"); document.write("\
<_Marcus> !paste | fgera
<ubottu> fgera: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Diamondcite> .... What's with the strange paste..
<ActionParsnip> fgera: or try:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gary_inNYC> my desktop 'cannot enable desktop effects'... how can i re-enable them?
<ghost13> ubuntu has its own pastebin?
<tendouser> ok I have wepcrack aircrack compat-wireless and aircrack patch ...but still have -1 channel error ...what's going on?
<_Marcus> Yes
<_Marcus> ghost13: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ghost13> cool
<bazhang> tendouser, try in #aircrack-ng
<user2012> tendouser what is your question?
<ActionParsnip> ghost13: there is an app called pastebinit, its a handy way to pastebin from cli
<elijah> zykotic10: known issue, found workaround, I hope - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/740767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740767 in compiz (Ubuntu) "gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in gwd_get_decor_frame()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: do you have 3D accelleration enabled?
<zykotic10> elijah: NICE!  good job
<tendouser> plus mdk3 and crunch error compiling both
<tendouser> i have oneiric kernel 3.0.0-16
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: nope, how do i do that?
#ubuntu 2013-02-25
<Oblivion1500> hello, i was wondering how you add permissions to a user to edit a directory on the command line say the user is username@localhost and the dir is /example
<Guest69309> Ok, if you want to be pedantic, yes applications do exist that won't work.  ARM?  But I doubt anyone seriously cares whether your favorite text editor for your days on VAX machines runs on the latest Ubuntu
<Dmnchild> Anyone know why if I changed the default port for SSH, that I can not access via the new port or old port? (I know i shouldn't be able to on old port) I get a could not resolve hostname <my ip>:<port>
<Dmnchild> nodename nor servname provided, or not known
<Guest69309> What 16-bit applications are you referring to that you would miss so badly?
<sonOfRa> Dmnchild, use ssh -p <port> hostname
<sonOfRa> don't specify the port with the hostname
<Dmnchild> Ah snaps. Much appreciated.
<relisher> Any info on wether Ubuntu Phone will be able to install .deb files
<Atlantic777> Oblivion1500: it's called access control list (ACL) in linux. Every file has permissions for owner, group and everyone. So you have to ensure that user is in the group to which the file belongs, and that the group has permissions to read/write/execute the file.
<Atlantic777> Oblivion1500: so, chown user:group /path/to/file sets owner user and group. chmod xxx /path/to/file sets permissions. You can add a user to a group with gpasswd -a user
<Atlantic777> those xxx are 3 numbers, each can have values 0-7, 4 - read, 2 - write, 1 - execute
<Atlantic777> and they add, so 750 means that owner can read, write and execute, group to which the file belongs can read and execute that file and everyone other can do nothing with it.
<qubodup-ubunutu> hi. i'm trying to find out what the currently loaded gfx driver is. I'm unable to determine whether it's the radeon/ati one or a backup one by looking at xorg logs:  http://ompldr.org/vaGt3NA/Xorg.0.log
<Atlantic777> qubodup-ubunutu: glxinfo | grep -i render
<Atlantic777> glxinfo is from mesa utils package, though...
<Oblivion1500> Atlantic777: can i just make up a group and would user be username or username@example and if i do the first option can i omit the xxx?
<jrib> Oblivion1500: do keep in mind though that changing permissions/ownership to the wrong file can cause issues with your system
<Atlantic777> Oblivion1500: usernames and groups have nothing to do with hostnames (the hostname is thing after @)
<qubodup-ubunutu> direct rendering: Yes \ OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R100 (RV200 5157) x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2 - not sure what that means but I would guess it says "the open source radeon/ati driver is running"
<Oblivion1500> so i cant just do chown user:group /path/to/file, i have to do that other one aswell?
<Oblivion1500> chown -R user:group /path/to/file
<Nvveen> Could someone please help me with this? Unity won't show any panels even though hw acceleration is working. .xsession-errors tells me compiz can't load unityshell. Anyone?
<Atlantic777> Oblivion1500: I doon't understand. chown is for ownership, chmod is for permissions.
<Oblivion1500> ok so i only have to use chown? i just need one user to access it
<Nvveen> If noone can help me, can someone at least point me in the direction of an irc-channel with more experienced users?
<jrib> Oblivion1500: what file is this?
<Oblivion1500> its a /example.com and i just need my mysql admin to edit it
<jrib> !permissions | Oblivion1500
<ubottu> Oblivion1500: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Atlantic777> Oblivion1500: then make sure that the user is owner, and that the last number in chmod xxx is 0.
<jrib> Oblivion1500: Atlantic777 pretty much explained it already but there's some documentation on the wiki might want to read
<Oblivion1500> ohhh, ok sorry just making myself look stupid, so root will still have access to this file though right?
<Atlantic777> root has access to everything
<Atlantic777> it's... root. :D
<Oblivion1500> good good
<Oblivion1500> thanks for you help!!!
<kmentat> Hey, quick question. How do I figure out what's thrashing my disk drives?
<jrib> kmentat: iotop
<kmentat> I'm using LVM, but nothing is reading or writing to anything, yet there's disk access while the system idles.
<Bray90820_> Anyone wanna help me get my touch screen working on my netbook
<Bray90820_> it use to work on any version before 10.04.2 if i added usbhid.quirks=0x00eef:0x725e:0x40
<Bray90820_> to my grub menu
<Bray90820_> but now if i do that it dies after i close teh cover
<kmentat> "kworker
<kmentat> "lwprler
<kmentat> "kworker"?
<Bray90820_> sorry i ment 12.04.2 not 10.04.2
<yourimym1> hey tehre
<yourimym1> there*
<g090> Can I use a 32-bit virtual machine on a 64-bit Ubuntu? Or does it also have to be 64-bit?
<Blacklite_> I'm here. willing to answer any questions.
<Blacklite_> yes, you can use 32 bit.
<Blacklite_> next.
<g090> Great, thanks!
<HunterT> Hello, could someone please tell me why I am having so many problems with installing the guest addition video driver on Ubuntu 12.04 in the latest version of virtual box
<HunterT> any links would be appreciated.
<yourimym1> is there way to backup installed program , and get them back after fresh install , thing like aptoncd but get the apps
<Bray90820_> Blacklite did you get the messages about my touch screen problem
<Blacklite_> no.
<Jesus> 5
<Blacklite_> please elaborate
<Bray90820_> it use to work on any version before 12.04.2 if i added usbhid.quirks=0x00eef:0x725e:0x40 to grub
<Bray90820_> but now if i do that the touch screen dies after i close the cover
<yourimym1> Blacklite_:  is there way to backup installed program , and get them back after fresh install , thing like aptoncd but get the apps
<HunterT> Bray what are you saying?
<kmentat> OK, it looks like kworker is throwing a lot of IO processes and chewing up a lot of CPU
<HunterT> so I should install a diff version
<Blacklite_> kmentat: killall kworker
<kmentat> But kworker is a placeholder for kernel tasks.
<kmentat> That doesn't sound… good
<Blacklite_> oh. well fuck.
<Blacklite_> umm... recompile kernel?
<kmentat> At least it isn't LVM's mirroring
<kmentat> Well, you can't recompile what you haven't compiled in the first place, but I can always build my own anyway!
<Feelquilty>  / join #backtrack-fr
<kmentat> T'isn't my first barbecue.
<nibbler> yourimym1: you can get a list of installed packages via dpkg.... and use this later as input for apg-get install - can't remember the parameter for the first step right now
<MoPac> So, what is up with apportcheckresume in 12.10?  Every time I suspend, the computer restarts on resume and throws a KernelOops.  I've seen other people having the same issue: is suspend just broken in 12.10, or are there particular configurations that are working?
<Bray90820_> i have a touch screen netbook the dell insperon duo running 12.04.2 and by default the touch screen doesn't work  but if i add usbhid.quirks=0x00eef:0x725e:0x40 as a boot flag then it works until i close the cover and reopen it
<nibbler> MoPac: its working fine for me on 2 machines.
<Bray90820_> then i get no input from the screen
<MoPac> nibbler: Do you use LUKS?
<Blacklite_> MoPac: alot of stuff is broken in 12.10 roll back to 12.04
<yourimym1> nibbler: so what to google to get the steps ?
<nibbler> MoPac: yes
<Bray90820_> but it worked fine on 12.04.0 and earlier
<nibbler> yourimym1: $ dpkg --get-selections
<Bray90820_> yourimym1 that's for backing up your programs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<MoPac> Blacklite_: Not worth rolling back just for this.  I'd rather fix it
<Blacklite_> Bray90820_: did you look for your touchscreen's kernel drivers?
<Bray90820_> what do you mean
<Bray90820_> Blacklite_ what do you mean
<Blacklite_> look for proprietary drivers for your touchscreen.
<MoPac> Are there any people in here who are among those who have/had suspend problems in 12.10?
<Blacklite_> Bray90820_: look for proprietary drivers for your touchscreen.
<Bray90820_> Blacklite_ under additional drivers?
<nibbler> Bray90820_: what happens if you close/reopen the lid?
<Blacklite_> yes.
<linuxuz3r_> MoPac i have suspend problems with 12.04
<Blacklite_> yes under additional drivers.
<Bray90820_> the touch screen fails to work
<Bray90820_> Blacklite_ there are none
<nibbler> Bray90820_: did you try to reload the module? like rmmod foo, modprobe foo
<MoPac> linuxuz3r_: Do you get a reboot and a KernelOops message when you try to resume?
<Bray90820_> nibbler what do you mean
<Blacklite_> Bray90820_: look for generic touchscreen drivers.
<linuxuz3r_> i don't get anything when i try to wake
<Bray90820_> i have it working partly after i add usbhid.quirks=0x00eef:0x725e:0x40" as a boot flag
<Blacklite_> linuxuz3r_: did you try pressing the power button?
<nibbler> Bray90820_: it certainly is some sort of driver. drivers in linux are usually kernel modules. the list of loaded modules can be seen by "lsmod" - if you unload a module "rmmod" and load it again "modprobe" you reinitialise the driver
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... i am trying to install ubuntu from a USB ... but when i choose language + continue on the third party page ... it hangs !
<Bray90820_> but after i close and open the lid it dies
<linuxuz3r_> MoPac to wake up yes
<[Mod]Jordan> I am in need of desperate help
<MoPac> For me, the suspend-resume fails no matter what button I press to resume
<nibbler> Bray90820_: but its not always working, as unloading of drivers that are in use is not possible e.g.
<MoPac> It just goes to boot/BIOS
<Blacklite_> cobra-the-joker: check your disc's integrity.
<linuxuz3r_> oh
<[Mod]Jordan> Someone?
<Bray90820_> nibbler im sorry but i still don't understand
<nibbler> [Mod]Jordan: you'd have to ask a specific question to give anyone the chance of helping
<cobra-the-joker> Blacklite_, i checked it  ... it's correct
<Blacklite_> yeah.
<yourimym1> nibbler: what to do after dpkg --get-selections
<yourimym1> as i want to back up all displayed from dpkg --get-selections
<[Mod]Jordan> OK so I'm running open suse and want to switch to Ubuntu I have recovery partition and bios and don't want to lose them
<Blacklite_> what's you'r problem, jordan?
<Blacklite_> you're*
<nibbler> yourimym1: dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' > $HOME/installed-packages.txt
<nibbler> [Mod]Jordan: then... tell the installer not to touch them.
<Blacklite_> cobra-the-joker: what are your processor and video card?
<[Mod]Jordan> How?
<[Mod]Jordan> I need instructions
<cobra-the-joker> Blacklite_, it seems that i found a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/204771/ubuntu-12-10-installation-hangs-at-preparing-to-install-ubuntu
<nibbler> [Mod]Jordan: the installer is self explaining. don't tell it to use the partitions/whole disk, just do it manually.
<kirk601> anyone have a recommendation on the safest/fastest vpn service that works with ubuntu?
<nibbler> kirk601: tor. for sure the safest. talking about fast might make you want to sacrifice some security ;-)
<yourimym1> nibbler: how to get them then in package ?
<nibbler> yourimym1: cat $HOME/installed-packages.txt | xargs apt-get install - this will reinstall the packages, but it will redownload them etc.
<Blacklite_> ubuntu makes me a sad penguin.
<cobra-the-joker> Blacklite_, what you use then ?
<kirk601> nibbler, i have tor installed but i've yet to try it out. does it cover the entire connection? or just a special browser or something
<kirk601> nibbler, thx btw :)
<Blacklite_> cobra-the-joker: slackware.
<nibbler> kirk601: you can route everything via tor, but you need to take care
<kirk601> nibbler, i was thinking about paying for one of the advertised ones
<Blacklite_> don't.
<kirk601> nibbler, well, on my phone it gave me the option to 'bootstrap' the entire connection or only provide saftey thru the included browser
<yourimym1> nibbler: where the file saved cant find it
<kirk601> nibbler, its the complexity of setting it up that i worry about, dont want to get anything wrong
<nibbler> kirk601: check the tails live-cd.... maybe its the best option....
<linuxuz3r_> what is a vpn?
<[Mod]Jordan> Virtual private network
<linuxuz3r_> virtual private network?
<Blacklite_> virtual private network
<linuxuz3r_> what does it do?
<Blacklite_> anonymizer
<[Mod]Jordan> Routes traffic from your  to another one
<linuxuz3r_> routes traffic from server to client?
<yourimym1> i want to use this but only for my system files (tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev / )
<yourimym1> what parameters to correct for selecting only system and installed ?
<[Mod]Jordan> So which should I pick in the install if I want to keep recovery and bios partitions?
<[Mod]Jordan> Hello?
<yourimym1> so any help ?
<[Mod]Jordan> I need help :)
<yourimym1> i want to ((tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev / ))
<yourimym1> but only for system and installed application , so is the command right ?
<[Mod]Jordan> Can anyone please help me! :)
<linuxuz3r_> what hd partition do you have
<linuxuz3r_> and where is your bios installed?
<[Mod]Jordan> Toshiba
<[Mod]Jordan> On a partition
<[Mod]Jordan> With recovery
<linuxuz3r_> brb got to go
<[Mod]Jordan> Anyone else?
<kirk601> another question. i'm running a ide hdd and want to move to a ssd sata drive. is there an easy way to copy my current operating system from the old ide to the new sata drive?
<kirk601> i can't ghost it becauset the ssd is smaller than the old hdd
<Pici> [Mod]Jordan: Why can't you just use the Ubuntu Cd to install? Have you tried that?
<kirk601> because i have everything set up the way i like it i dont want to start over
<kirk601> Pici
<Pici> ?
<kirk601> Pici: christ, nevermind. i thought that was for me :P
 * kirk601 kicks self
<[Mod]Jordan> Pici I am doing that but I don't want it to touch my recovery and bios partitions but wipe out open suse
<Pici> [Mod]Jordan: During the install it will ask if you want to do advanced partitioning, make sure you choose the right partition to install on.
<DannoFX> Hello
<yourimym1> anyone me /?
<COLORS> Hello. Does anyone need help>?
<yourimym1> me :S
<johndoe333> hi
<COLORS> yourimym1: What's wrong?
<johndoe333> i have a problem.
<yourimym1> COLORS: i want to ((tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev / )) but only for system and installed application , so is the command right ?
<yourimym1> not the whole HD
<johndoe333> when i go to update ubuntu it attempts to update and then says "not enough free space on disc/boot"
<yourimym1> hard-disk i mean
<johndoe333> am i able to load up gparted and just change the size of the boot directory?
<COLORS> yourimym1: As far as I can see, yes.
<johndoe333> or would that corrupt all my files. i use LVM encryption on my HD too.
<Bray90820_> i'm trying to install etouch but it is asking me to select an interface RS232, USB, PS2
<quant> I want to write a little bash program, that test, if a site on the web is available. However it should only return not available if 404 was returned
<johndoe333> boot partition, rather
<quant> I tried $q=$(wget --spider $url)
<COLORS> johndoe333: Yes, you should be able to use GParted for that :P
<quant> (echo $l) | g=(grep -q -e "404")
<quant> if [ "$g" -eq 0 ]
<yourimym1> COLORS: so that command for packing only file system parition  not the whole hard drive ?!
<johndoe333> thanks for responding, COLORS. however, will changing the /boot partition with gparted screw up my data?
<kirk601> COLORS: im buying a new hard drive that is smaller than the one i'm using. i want to duplicate my install of ubuntu onto the new drive including my home folder and settings. but not the hundreds of gigs of misc data on the drive. is there a way you would work on tackling that?
<quant> however it doesn't work
<Bray90820_> anyone know which interface to choose
<johndoe333> my ubuntu has LVM encrypted partition, i dont want to bugger it up
<COLORS> yourimym1: Yes that will only pack FS, wherever you point it to.
<COLORS> johndoe333: It shouldn't, but always practice caution when resizing pertitiions.
<johndoe333> i mean, if i increase the size of my "/boot" partition to accommodate this update, wont that mean i have to decrease the size of my other partitions?
<johndoe333> and given that my partitions are LVM partitioned, wont that potentially cause some problems
<johndoe333> i guess i'm just asking the same quesiton over and over, you're saying i should be able to do it but that i should be cautious and backup before i do. correct?
<yourimym1> COLORS: so after i've did this *.tar file , and want to restore it again in freshly installed ubuntu it gets my sett and installed application back , so what is the simple steps to do this after installing ?
<COLORS> kirk601: You should never directly copy a Ubuntu installation, you will need to reinstall on that HD and then copy your data over.
<SusTaLy> Amq,
<johndoe333> it annoys me that i have to do this, why do i need to change my boot partition for an update anyway, i haven't changed any settings or done anything out of the ordinary lately
<Bray90820_> which interface controller would a netbook use
<Bray90820_> RS232, USB, PS2
<kirk601> COLORS: no you were supposed to say 'sure! just install x and y packages and you're off! ugh... thx tho, i understand what you mean nowthat i think about it
<kirk601> COLORS: i hate computers sometimes
<johndoe333> OK i guess thats the answer, thanks COLORS
<kirk601> but i <3 u guys
<kirk601> yes thanks COLORS!
<Guest8276> can anyone please help me? ZNC says the changes have been done, but the config not written
<COLORS> yourimym1: After you re-install, do tar -zxvf backup.tar.gz
<Guest8276> please
<COLORS> kirk601 No problem :P
<yourimym1> COLORS: sudo before or something , cuz am nebiw
<COLORS> yourimym: Yes, if you are doing system backups please use sudo.
<COLORS> yourimym1: HOWEVER before you proceed with your manual method I reccommed taking a look at the many great Backup apps Ubuntu runs
<yourimym1> COLORS: full command to restore( sudo tar -zxvf backup.tar.gz)
<yourimym1> COLORS: is there a gui for packing all my installed program i need thing like aptoncd , but i can'y use it cuz i've used apt-get cleanall
<kmentat> Bray90820_, a netbook likely would use USB since I highly doubt it has any serial ports or dedicated keyboards or mouse ports.
<Ruben2> please help me
<COLORS> !info deka-dup
<ubottu> Package deka-dup does not exist in quantal
<COLORS> !info deja-dup
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 24.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 361 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<Ruben2> I cannot write my ZNC config file. Please help
<Bray90820_> kmentat it's asking which teh screen is connected to i think
<kmentat> Ruben2, what is your problem?
<COLORS> yourimym: I reccommend Deja-Dup
<Bray90820_> because it is asking that while i am installing etouch to get my touchscreen working
<Ruben2> kmentat,
<kmentat> Bray90820_, Oh, that'd be something different. Which interface are they asking about? Driving the display panel or the touch sensor?
<Ruben2> I use Cygwin and ZNC. I try to add servers to it through web interface, but the config wont be saved. Some bug or its write protected. im not sure
<yourimym1> COLORS: one more stupid ques if u may ,
<Bray90820_> the touch sensor i think
<kmentat> Ruben2, ahh. ZNC is out of my field of expertise.
<Bray90820_> im not really sure tho
<COLORS> yourimym: Sure, ask away!
<Ruben2> ok, kmentat can u take a shot in the dark?
<kmentat> Bray90820_, it will either be some kind of internal PCI interface (unlikely) or an internal USB bus. try and lspci and see what's there.
<SusTaLy> Fuck :)
<kmentat> Ruben2, first you need to find a chicken. Cut its head off, and from the would sprinkle the chicken blood all over your server while chanting.
<kmentat> s/would/wound
<COLORS> SusTaLy: Please keep appropriate here
<SusTaLy> ok ok
<yourimym1> COLORS: if i choosed from deja pup file system partion to backup
<yourimym1> then install the OS again and use it to restore from file that i've created , that get my installed applications again
<COLORS> yourimym1: Yes, that's right.
<robertzaccour> how do I install the easypeasy desktop in Ubuntu?
<Bray90820_> kmentat i don't even know what i am looking for when i type lspci
<kirk601> how bout this does anyone know how to make irssi not show joins/quits/kicks/etc?
<kmentat> Bray90820_, drop the output into a pastebin, it might be somewhat obvious.
<Bray90820_> kmentat i'll just pastebin the output
<Bray90820_> ya lol
<kmentat> Bray90820_, I'd also google for your model of machine with the words "touch" and "interface" or "chipset"
<Bray90820_> kmentat i tried that
<Bray90820_> nothing much
<kmentat> Bray90820_, what IS this machine?
<Bray90820_> dell insperon duo
<COLORS> Hello. Does anyone need help>?
<Bray90820_> kmentat http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Ma7iyhJy
<kmentat> Bray90820_, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654499
<Bray90820_> kmentat it does not
<Bray90820_> because everything was working fine before 12.04.2
<yourimym1> COLORS: thx alot , i wonder does it will need permession while restoring file system
<kmentat> Bray90820_, try lsusb
<Blacklite_> try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<robertzaccour> how do I install the easypeasy desktop in Ubuntu?
<COLORS> yourimym1: Yes, when it restore it will prompt you for a password.
<yourimym1> COLORS: merci merci merci :)
<kmentat> robertzaccour, that looks like Unity, right? Just install Unity.
<robertzaccour> kmentat: its not unity
<COLORS> yourimym1: No problem! :P
<COLORS> Ahh I have to go, bye all
<Bray90820_> kmentat http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Vc5k5sQs
<kmentat> robertzaccour, It certainly looks like Unity in the screenshots on their website. But unless you can figure out what window manager they're using, I doubt you'll make any progress.
<kmentat> Bray90820_, there it is! Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0eef:725e D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd
<kmentat> Bray90820_, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1048242
<mib_mib> hi guys, i put some 'export SOMEVAR=/home/me/somedir' in my ~/.profile but when i open a new terminal window and do echo $SOMEVAR its not taking properly, what could be wrong?
<jamesgcd> mib_mib - it sounds simple, but have you logged in and out again yet? That file to my knowledge is only read once per session
<mib_mib> jamesgcd: i haven't yet - i thought the .profile was reloaded with every new terminal
<mib_mib> jamesgcd: will do
<jamesgcd> mib_mib tell us how it goes afterwards then ;)
<kmentat> It's the -j(number) flag I should use in make to run on multiple processing cores, right?
<kmentat> Just wanted to double-check that
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to mount my hfs + usb drive to my ubuntu machine
<Bray90820_> kmentat so your saying it's usb?
<bonhoeffer> with read/write
<escott> bonhoeffer, disable journaling
<Ziber> For a cronjob, "0 0 * * 0 /path/to/command" would run weekly, right?
<bonhoeffer> escott, thanks .. . disk manager the best way to do that?
<bonhoeffer> escott, what is journaling anyway?
<escott> bonhoeffer, something you probably shouldnt turn off
<escott> bonhoeffer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<OerHeks> Ziber, yes, on Sunday > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bonhoeffer> escott, thanks
<PadNet_201> how do I run a command when terminal loads?
<escott> PadNet_201, add it to ~/.bashrc
<PadNet_201> escott where at the end?
<pxc> On other distros, Pulseaudio's maximum volume is determined by the volume of whichever application is currently loudest. Here on Ubuntu, it seems to be set independently. How can I revert to the default behavior?
<mediacontest> New #website #design #logo #freelancer #contest on http://www.mediacontest.it  - design for a wedding planner. 1# Prize 600,00 €
<escott> PadNet_201, sure wherever you would like
<pxc> nvm. found it by searching for people looking to make the opposite change due to an old weirdness with VLC. For the record, it's called ‘flat volumes’
<pxc> in pulseaudio, flat volume means the system maximum is dependent on the loudest open output stream
<Ziber> thanks
<jrdn_> 12.4 vs 12.10: Is anyone else having issues with dpkg not finding dependant libraries right away? I keep getting apt-get corruptions and have to continuesly reconfigure dpkg and update / reinstall apt-get
<joshumax> hey, what's up with canonical's git server randomly hanging up?
<joshumax> hmm, no ones chatting?
<raginronaldepaul> hello?
<kmentat> joshumax, raginronaldepaul, shh, the Oscars are on
<joshumax> k
<raginronaldepaul> lol srry
<joshumax> whaa?
<joshumax> who has my ip?
<joshumax> guest38345 how?
<raginronaldepaul> 24-18-22-124.hsd1.wa.comcast.net
<raginronaldepaul> its cuz it logs ur ip when u sign up
<joshumax> yes
<joshumax> oh wait my friend was on irc
<aetaric_> sign up?
<aetaric_> >.>
<raginronaldepaul> log on to the chatroom
<aetaric_> that's not signing up...
<raginronaldepaul> lol whats the difference>
<raginronaldepaul> ?
<joshumax> its just a difference in wording
<joshumax> the meaning is the same
<joshumax> i think
<aetaric_> "signing up" is a term used when filling out a form, typically for a website.
<raginronaldepaul> lol it is
<aetaric_> also this channel is for ubuntu-related support
<joshumax> Hey, what happened to all the people who asked dumb questions on this channel?
<joshumax> yes
<raginronaldepaul> but did you not have to fill out a form (albeit small) to get on this irc?
<mdh> there are no dumb questions
<aetaric_> if you want to be off topic please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<raginronaldepaul> lol srry
<joshumax> so, I actally have a support question?
<kmentat> Sí.
<aetaric_> about ubuntu?
<joshumax> is it just me or is ubuntu's git servers a bit overloaded?
<OY1R> how do i make 12.04 feel like Ubuntu ?
<OY1R> how do i make 12.04 use gnome ?
<aetaric_> OY1R, there are repos to install gnome3, but they break somethings iirc
<aetaric_> joshumax, not sure about the git servers as i don't use them
<joshumax> hmm, it might just be the volume of people accesing them right now
<joshumax> ok, thank you
<OY1R> so it's either the lame interface or a 'borken' distro.
<joshumax> you could install xfce
<aetaric_> OY1R, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952291 the second thing on google.
<mdh> OY1R: you can use any desktop environment pretty much, just might take a bit of work to get it the way you want
<joshumax> exactly mdh, it may take a bit to configure but then again whats a reward without work? hehe
<rains> thank u
<mdh> OY1R: you might want to try mate desktop if you like gnome2
<joshumax> or you could try gnome-fallback
<pratose> How do I install nvidia 304.64 driver on 12.04 ? Please help.
<joshumax> pratose, first stop gdm, switch to another tty, and run the installer as root
<joshumax> oh wait lightdm not gdm
<yourimym1> any ine using deja dup ?
<excervo> hello guys can someone help me with my remote connection I'm using 12.4
<joshumax> whats wrong with the ramote connection?
<pratose> I'm trying to install manually.
<joshumax> trying to install the drivers manually?
<pratose> yes
<joshumax> okay, so download them from nvidia's site
<joshumax> then kill lightdm
<pratose> already downloaded. command to kill display manager?
<joshumax> okay, you might want to save your work..
<joshumax> sudo service stop lightdm
<excervo> Hello guys, any luck installing pc anywhere under ubuntu 12.10?
<joshumax> the cd (wherever drivers were downloaded to)
<joshumax> *then
<pratose> driver is in download folder, i need to burn it?
<joshumax> and finally run sudo ./NVIDIA*
<joshumax> no
<joshumax> just execute it without a display manager
<joshumax> idk if it will work in gui mode but mine said you need to stop x
<xkf815> hello?
<joshumax> hi
<xkf815> ~.~
<pratose> hey josh, do you know where i can find readable instructions?
<joshumax> instructions for what?
<pratose> intalling drivers
<joshumax> i can do a quick search for it
<joshumax> if i cant find anything you could check stackoverflow
<pratose> cool
<joshumax> try this: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<joshumax> I'd give you step by step instructions pratose but I use debain which is a bit different lol
<iFlip> Does anyone know if there is a way to setup Ubuntu LAMP 10.04 with a TV tuner server ability?
<excervo> hello guys, can som1 advise me which remote tools are best I 'm using 12.10
<joshumax> what is a tv tuner server?
<joshumax> joshumax is now AFK
<iFlip> The TV stations that are broadcasted over the air - create a server program to allow clients to watch the live TV braodcast
<Monotoko> iFlip, through the browser?
<Monotoko> you might be able to do with a VLC stream
<iFlip> Essentially a media server that would allow my iPads, TV, or whatever to access the server and watch the TV staions that came into the server
<joshumax> oh i see
<iFlip> I have an antenna but I want something more reliable
<iFlip> IPTV I suppose
<joshumax> u try MythBuntu?
<keys> hello
<joshumax> hi
<keys> has anyone used ubuntu for phones os yet
<joshumax> yes
<iFlip> I saw mythtv but that looked like a DVR of some sort maybe I didn't read enough
<Monotoko> keys, I have.. it's not brilliant yet, certainly not useful for everyday stuff
<joshumax> its exactly what you want i think
<iFlip> keys - asterisk works great
<joshumax> and the ubuntu for phones git server keeps crashing
<keys> im looking into buying an android phone for use it on
<Monotoko> keys, Nexus 4
<keys> im not worried about it being great right now that will come in time
<joshumax> u might want to wait, its more of a POC than anything
<iFlip> keys - scratch what I said wrong topic
<keys> whats the min ram requirements
<joshumax> 1gb slim mode
<Monotoko> uhm... I'm not sure, I know it's available for the N4 though, and it's a great phone (and quite cheap for its specs)
<mdh> have they even got a terminal for ubuntu phone yet?
<joshumax> ive seen some ports for the s3 though too, and actually right now im porting it to the d2tmo lol
<joshumax> yes
<keys> could it run on the agm rock / cat b10 phone
<Monotoko> joshumax, are you sure?
<joshumax> yes
<Monotoko> I had to login via SSH
<joshumax> hmm?
<joshumax> odd..
<Monotoko> I tried it on the day it came out... there was no terminal on it, you had to login through SSH
<Monotoko> which was only a few days ago
<mdh> for some reason i thought that was really suprising that there was no local terminal, would have thought that would be one of the first things to have lol
<joshumax> i dont know
<joshumax> the code i just checked out has gnome-terminal.desktop
<Monotoko> mdh, I think it needed longer... I don't know why they hyped it up so much considering it clearly isn't finished
<Monotoko> it's a platform for developers, that's it
<genii-around> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<joshumax> yes just give it time
<mdh> slow night here
<joshumax> yeah it is a slow night on this channel
<dakotawulfy> not too much going on
<XSevenX> Can anyone help me understand what to do in this guide?
<joshumax> what guide?
<XSevenX> I'm trying to get a Windows program to run properly on Ubuntu through Wine, but every guide I find has a standard set where the reader would have to have familiarity with Wine and/or Ubuntu/Linux
<XSevenX> and I have no clue how to use either
<XSevenX> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<joshumax> well then welcome to GNULinux :)
<joshumax> ill read it..
<XSevenX> This guide for running League of Legends
<XSevenX> It seemed straightforward, and then it gets into a script
<XSevenX> I don't even understand: where this script is that I just downloaded, how to use this script, how to use wine, how to use Linux
<XSevenX> I also don't understand anything about the script, and I don't really want to learn about it, I just want this game to work, because the entire reason I built this system was to play games and watch videos online
<joshumax> okay.. lets step through this slowly
<mdh> XSevenX: why didn't you just install windows?
<maitake> lol
<XSevenX> because I can't afford it
<XSevenX> I don't have $300 for a copy of Windows XP
<joshumax> well did you try zorinOS?
<XSevenX> no
<dakotawulfy> XSevenX: it will get easier after u use it for a while
<joshumax> its for ppl migrating from windows to linux
<XSevenX> I've spent the past week trying to figure out how to use this OS
<maitake> XSevenX: it gets easier with time
<joshumax> okay, well 1st think to know about linux, say goodbye to shiny interfaces
<joshumax> okay, so open terminal (ctrl-shift-t)
<XSevenX> I've got it open
<joshumax> okay, so now all u have to do is put in this script
<XSevenX> I'm running on Ubuntu 12.10 86_64x I believe
<XSevenX> or 86x_64 I can't remember where the x goes
<XSevenX> either way it's 64-bit
<joshumax> ok
<XSevenX> I mean I can't even figure out how to update java on this shit
<joshumax> well see the "#" remove that where it says $WINE /path_to/LoL_installer...
<joshumax> okay just calm down, linux can be scary to new users
<thejakenixon> hey guys!
<joshumax> heyy
<thejakenixon> how is everybody
<joshumax> good, we have a new linux user here!
<XSevenX> joshu I don't even know where the script is
<thejakenixon> haha that's me
<mdh> Does Ubuntu provide java? or just openjdk?
<joshumax> okay nvm try this
<thejakenixon> hailing on all frequencies from 12.10
<XSevenX> I downloaded it, but now I don't know where the common directory is
<joshumax> forget that
<thejakenixon> anybody on here happen to be on a lenovo laptop?
<joshumax> um you know how to use apt?
<joshumax> im not on one
<XSevenX> the last time I tried to download without using the terminal for sudo apt-get etc., my Ubuntu got an internal error, and had to shut down
<joshumax> XsevenX: do you know how to use apt?
<joshumax> wha??
<XSevenX> I went to..
<thejakenixon> I'm trying to invert two-finger touchpad scrolling to go with the direction of scrolling, not against it. is this possible?
<XSevenX> usr/bin/apt.something
<XSevenX> as the application for a .apt file
<XSevenX> and that caused an internal error
<joshumax> um, well idk what that is
<joshumax> apt is just a nify tool to download filkes from ubuntu's servers
<XSevenX> usr/bin/apt-key
<joshumax> so just run apt-get install wine
<mdh> apt is one of the best features of a debian-based system, it'll make your live so much easier
<joshumax> mdh: so true
<XSevenX> I have Wine
<joshumax> ok
<XSevenX> and Winetricks
<XSevenX> and Play on Linux
<joshumax> well ignore the guide and right click the exe and open Legue of Legends in wine.
<thejakenixon> anybody here know anything about what I'm asking? inverting touchpad scroll?
<joshumax> no sorry
<joshumax> that should work XSevenX
<thejakenixon> alrighty well thanks anyways guys.
<XSevenX> nothing's happening
<joshumax> hmm
<XSevenX> it sounded like my CPU was "working", and then it stopped
<joshumax> right click the exe and check permissions
<brightspark> thejakenixon: try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Natural_Scrolling
<joshumax> see if "allow executing file as a program" is unchecked
<XSevenX> r/w, r/w, r-o
<joshumax> if it is, check it
<XSevenX> oh okay
<XSevenX> that was unchecked
<mdh> XSevenX: was it a kernel panic or something? did it drop you to a console and display some error message?
<XSevenX> mdh it just said there was an internal error or something, and kept saying it over and over
<XSevenX> so I shut down
<XSevenX> it didn't specifically tell me I needed to, but I figured that would fix it
<XSevenX> and it did afaik
<joshumax> did it say it attempted to kill init?
<XSevenX> I can't remember
<XSevenX> it was 2 days ago
<joshumax> oh ok
<XSevenX> I have been trying to get this OS to work for over a week
<XSevenX> and the more I work on it
<XSevenX> the less patience I have with it
<joshumax> hmm
<intrader> Good afternoon all - For some time my laptop has been overheating and shutting down (Lenovo t61p with Linux 12.10). I run Psensors (temp2 goes over 97C) and laptop shuts down. Problem showed up recently after an auto-update. by Update Manager. Application I am running is a is firefox with any video clip (specially in full screen mode). Problem does not show up in Windows XP and FIrefox on same clip.
<XSevenX> every time I figure something out, I have to learn something else to learn something else to learn something else, to fix something else
<joshumax> im afraid linux isnt really for windows gaming
<joshumax> or general users XD
<XSevenX> anyways the guide I linked you is in place because LoL doesn't normally run on Wine
<XSevenX> and requires some workarounds to function
<joshumax> hmm
<aetaric_> joshumax, well, Steam is now on linux... SO
<XSevenX> I have at least found the script that I downloaded for the guide
<[Mod]Jordan> Hello
<dr_willis> after fighting with some windows games on window.. i almost think windows isent for windows gameing...
<mdh> steam on linux is still linux gaming, not trying to run windows games through wine (or at least running it through some tested config of wine or something)
<aetaric_> true
<dr_willis> be nice if steam had a wine option. i know quite a few of my games can work on steam in wine
<[Mod]Jordan> I have open suse and need to install Ubuntu open suse is on /Dev/sda5 so do I set the mounting point / and ext4 journaled?
<XSevenX> I have been playing Counter-Strike: Source, but that gets pretty old very fast
<joshumax> well the patch seems pretty optional to me
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  if you want to erase the opensuse, you set / to be mounted where your suse partion was at.
<dr_willis> ext4 is the standard fs to use.
<[Mod]Jordan> And format?
<joshumax> XsevenX: try rinning wine from the terminal and see if u gat an error?
<dr_willis> and be sure it formats.. that should also be the default
<XSevenX> how do I run it from the terminal
<[Mod]Jordan> Dr_Willis: so check format this partition?
<AirCombat> hi everyone, just have a quick question. is it possible, and what are the commands to convert my ubuntu 12.10 Unity/Gnome to LXDE? Can I just install the LXDE package and then select that as my default session?
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  yes - that should allready be checked normally
<djBuss> hey guys I tried to install php5 but the default through apt-get was 5.4, then I used a script to downgrade it to 5.3. Now I would like to install PEAR but i can't because it says the PHP 5.4 is needed
<[Mod]Jordan> It isnt
<mdh> wine myprogram.exe
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  install lubuntu-desktop package is what i do
<joshumax> what mdh said
<djBuss> is there any way for me to select the php5.3 PEAR package in apt-get?
<intrader> About the list commands - how do I determine if the topic has been answered?
<XSevenX> wine cannot find C:/Windows/system32/myprogram.exe
<AirCombat> dr_willis: and after I apt-get that package, what additional steps do I need to take?
<XSevenX> C:\\windows\\system32\\myprogram.exe*
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  logout, select lxde/lubuntu at the login screen.. login
<[Mod]Jordan> And Dr_Willis can I just leave /home and swap and my files will still be there?
<dr_willis> XSevenX:  cd to where the game is at
<joshumax> mdh, can u help XsevenX for a sec, om going afk.
<mdh> XSevenX: myprogram.exe is just an example, you need to run the league of legends exe
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  IF your /home/ is on its own partition yes. Youmay need to fix the ownership of the files in home.
<mdh> joshumax: ok
<Tynach> Please help, I don't know what to do. I was messing around with DNS servers, and whimsically switched to 127.0.0.1. Of course that doesn't work. Now I've tried switching it back to my normal DNS servers, but it won't!
<XSevenX> okay I don't think I have a partition made for Windows
<XSevenX> and I assume that I need that for Wine to function right?
<dr_willis> Tynach:  0n 12.10    the default dns server is 127.0.0.1 i belive
<Tynach> It shows in graphical NM settings the right DNS servers, and using nmcli I can see the right DNS server listed, but /etc/resolv.conf shows 127.0.0.1 still and DNS itself is not working.
<Tynach> I'm on 12.04.
<Tynach> I'm having to tether to my phone to get on IRC.
<mdh> XSevenX: you don't need a separate partition, wine creates it's own windows "file system" under your home folder .wine
<mdh> XSevenX: do you have league of legends installed?
<dr_willis> Tynach:  you could edit the resolv.conf by hand.. you may need to restart networking for nm to change the file
<joshumax> back what'd i miss
<XSevenX_> disconnected or something
<[Mod]Jordan> Dr_Willis: I.imgur.com/ZmaFZt3.png
<Tynach> Here's the thing. DNS starts working just fine if I use DHCP, so obviously it's being set somewhere. But I have a specific IP address set (I don't control the router; can't set it router-side) and then things go south.
<Tynach> I'll try that though.. Just to see.
<bigbadben> I have two hard drives in my computer if I wanted to access one via the command line how would I do that?
<joshumax> hey XSevenX i found this!: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=973373
<[Mod]Jordan> Dr_Willis: http://i.imgur.com/ZMaFZt3.png
<dr_willis> bigbadben:  mount it somewhere.. use the normal bash commands, cd, ls , whatever.. to access it
<dr_willis> !bash | bigbadben
<ubottu> bigbadben: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<XSevenX_> I've seen all that stuff joshu
<XSevenX_> the problem is I don't want to learn any of this
<XSevenX_> I'm getting to my wit's end
<maitake> then you're probably going to.. have a hard time tbh
<[Mod]Jordan> Dr_Willis?
<bigbadben> What if it is already mounted?
<joshumax> if you dont want to learn any of this than my advice is pay for windows
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan: ?\
<XSevenX_> I'm tired of having to learn more shit everytime I want to do anything on this os
<XSevenX_> I have yet to enjoy my brand new PC at all
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  so you want us to tell you to give up?
<joshumax> hmm, try zorin OS
<joshumax> its free and it should be a good experience for you
<[Mod]Jordan> dr_willis: Here are my partitions are the home and swap fine? Does anything need changed http://i.imgur.com/ZMaFZt3.png
<XSevenX_> it doesn't matter what you tell me
<joshumax> I'm just offering a new distro meant for windows users
<dakotawulfy> XSevenX unity not the easiest os to use
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  i dont know what the other partions are. you could mount the otheres whever you want so you can access them
<Tynach> dr_willis, it says "$ sudo service networking start<newline>networking stop/waiting"
<Tynach> And does not work.
<jasonmce> I've got a 12.04 kubuntu desktop install that I want to move to a laptop.  Is there a known way to just clonezilla to a laptop drive and replace the hardware drivers, or am I just asking for years of configuration problems?
<Tynach> DNS still won't work.
<dr_willis> Tynach:  try to tell it to 'restart' not start
<AirCombat> sorry, I got disconnected. did my question get answered dr_willis ?
<dakotawulfy> XSevenX u might want to try zorin os
<Tynach> dr_willis, same thing.
<XSevenX_> why do people even use this OS
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  i dont even rember the question.
<joshumax> well most of us arent gamers
<XSevenX_> the only thing I've ever used a PC for is for gaming and entertainmment
<AirCombat> :P after I install the package lubuntu-desktop are there additional steps to activate it as default
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  wine/windows apps is not the focus.. and 'wine game.exe' is fairly straight forward..
<joshumax> I play minecraft sometimes and portal but linux isnt usually a gamers OS
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  log out.. select it.. log in
<joshumax> mainly because of the lack of cross platform apps
<AirCombat> okay, thats what I thought. thanks
<XSevenX_> what's the point of having a PC then?
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  little gear icon on the login screen
<AirCombat> XSevenX_: why are you on a computer right now then?
<Tynach> dr_willis, I tried to restart network-manager, and it just changed resolv.conf back to 127.0.0.1
<dr_willis> computers were invented to play videos and pong! ;)
<AirCombat> there's more than just games XSevenX_ .
<joshumax> their's other things than just games to do on a computer.. ~.~
<dr_willis> Tynach:  no idea then. i rarely have to mess with those settings
<[Mod]Jordan> Dr_Willis how do I mount my home and swap drives?
<Tynach> I have also tried rebooting to no avail.
<AirCombat> I stream videos from my ubuntu server to my ubuntu PC in my bedroom for example
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  same as you set for /   just dont format home
<AirCombat> works %1000 times better than windows
<[Mod]Jordan> Which one is home?
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  just a guess.. the ONLY OTHER ext4 partition you have.. ;) since it cant be ntfs or fat32 for home...
<friedg> Linux, Unix, and BSD are not for everyone
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  mount them  and see what files are on it.
<joshumax> true 😶
<[Mod]Jordan> How do I see?
<XSevenX_> all I know is at this point I'm sick of trying
<friedg> sometimes people don't care about how it works or configuration, these people might be better off with a Mac or Windows
<mdh> XSevenX_: to tell you the truth, probably about half ot the games you want to play will not be able to be played on linux well within 10 years of their release
<dr_willis> mount them.. access them via the file manager  [Mod]Jordan
<friedg> even though mac is Unix, it auto configures everything
<XSevenX_> it's been nothing but work since I got the parts for this PC delivered
<joshumax> well work is good, right?
<dakotawulfy> joshumax u  like the unity???
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  so?
<joshumax> no not really
<joshumax> i miss gnome 2..
<mdh> XSevenX_: i feel that the best advice for you if you want to run windows programs is to buy a copy of windows instead of trying to make linux run windows stuff
<Tynach> XSevenX_, if you want video games, stick with Windows until Valve helps bring more games to Linux.
<joshumax> Agreed..
<dakotawulfy> i tired a lot of systems out there  most seem to be memory hungry
<Tynach> XSevenX_, if you want a few reasons to have a PC beyond gaming and entertainment, we can list some. But they're probably not things you'd want to do anyway, given your attitude.
<dr_willis> I do find most of the Humble Bundle/Indie games that dont have drm, tend to work well in wine for me
<[Mod]Jordan> Dr_Willis: unable to mount home not authorized
<Tynach> dr_willis, Humble Bundle games are primarily available natively on Linux.
<joshumax> yeah and java games work flawlessly
<XSevenX_> Tynach I just want to have a small amount of enjoyment for once out of my purchase
<Tynach> XSevenX_, you did not purchase Ubuntu.
<XSevenX_> not feel like I should regret ever making the purchase in the first place
<XSevenX_> I paid $780 for an entire new system
<dr_willis> Tynach:  i have quite a few that are not. had one that the linux native version was in adobe air. that wouldent even run.. wine ran the windows version fine. ;)
<joshumax> well if you payed so much for this pc whats a little more money?
<Tynach> Then install Windows on it.
<XSevenX_> I can't afford windows
<Tynach> Windows is what... $250?
<[Mod]Jordan> Vyeah
<joshumax> 39.99
<[Mod]Jordan> That's 8
<[Mod]Jordan> 7 is $250
<Tynach> joshumax, is that for the upgrade or the full copy?
<dr_willis> student discounts.. :)
<[Mod]Jordan> Upgrade
<[Mod]Jordan> Willis
<joshumax> idk
<[Mod]Jordan> I need you :)
<friedg> Ubuntu is about the easiest thing you  can get for free....maybe linux mint
<joshumax> or fedora maybe
<Tynach> Linux Mint does have a few nice things.
<XSevenX_> what's stupid is
<Tynach> And I'd recommend Mint KDE.
<dr_willis> [Mod]Jordan:  i just double click the partion in my file manager and it mounts.. or you try to mount it by hand with the mount command
<XSevenX_> I've got licenses for Windows XP, Vista, and 7
<intrader> About the list's commands - how do I determine if the topic has been answered?
<Tynach> Mint KDE is very Windows-like.
<XSevenX_> but I don't have any CD's
<joshumax> yes Mint KDS is nice
<joshumax> *KDE
<Tynach> So if you want to have a minimal learning curve from Windows, use KDE.
<XSevenX_> and microsoft refuses to give me any replacements
<[Mod]Jordan> But I am not authorized apparently
<mykeus> the isos are available online from microsoft directly
<Tynach> XSevenX_, Mint KDE is on a DVD?
<joshumax> oh no cd's use unetbootin
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  there are legal sites where you can get the windows 7 cd's if you got a key. saw them mentooned on the lifehacker web site
<mdh> XSevenX_: can't you download a demo of 7 from microsoft and activate it with your key?
<joshumax> Rules: no warez talk
<Tynach> joshumax, if he has a key it isn't warez.
<dr_willis> This wasent warez. it was legal because it was a MS site.
<joshumax> oh he has it legally?
<maitake> yes
<maitake> 3 keys apparently
<mdh> he needs install media, but has keys
<joshumax> oh
<dr_willis> According to Lifehacker site.. yes.. since it was from the same site you get windows when you buy it online.
<dr_willis> they also had rescue/repair cd images which was what i needed.
<dr_willis> the ##windows channel should know more
<joshumax> XSevenX if u live by seattle you could go to pce they have free copies of xp legally
<dr_willis> or he could spend the time and learn some linux skills.. ;)
<maitake> ^^
<maitake> it's fun
<joshumax> it tis fun!!
<mdh> not so fun if all you want to do is run windows only stuff though
<maitake> has anyone suggested PlayOnLinux to him?
<mykeus> man will be your best friend
<joshumax> instead of playing LoL u could try compiling your own kernel, dont love it til u do it
<friedg> sometimes you need to find a linux equivalent to a windows program
<dr_willis> irc is the ultimate MMORPG
<joshumax> oops stype
<joshumax> *typo
<maitake> personally i've customed out my gnome-shell installation and now i love it too much.. having to use windows at work drives me up the wall
<dr_willis> hmm. steam on windows has like 30+gb of updates for me..  so i let it run as i slept.. woke up,, and it had auto logged me out.. and  thus stopped all updateing.. now nice of you steam...
<joshumax> lol
<dr_willis> hope they dont do the same thing on linux..
<intrader> Anyluck on this item? Good evening all - For some time my laptop has been overheating and shutting down (Lenovo t61p with Linux 12.10). I run Psensors (temp2 goes over 97C) and laptop shuts down. Problem showed up recently after an auto-update. by Update Manager. Application I am running is a is firefox with any video clip (specially in full screen mode). Problem does not show up in Windows XP and FIrefox on same clip.
<joshumax> try "acpi -a" intrader
<AirCombat> after I install LXDE or KDE is it possible to free up space by deleting unity/gnome?
<AirCombat> or is that a bad idea?
<joshumax> no u can do that AirCombat
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  i wouldent remove it.. unless you are really tight on space
<joshumax> just dont let it uninstall X
<AirCombat> lol conflicting answers.
<joshumax> lol
<AirCombat> okay joshumax how do I do that?
<joshumax> best to be on the safe side
<dr_willis> my answer was not conflucting..
<AirCombat> (I liked your answer better ;)
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  and how big is your hd?
<AirCombat> 120GB
<joshumax> well if you type apt-get autoremove unity blah
<intrader> joshmc, I am istalling acpi
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  and you are lacking in space? My whole linux system is on a 128gb SDD
<joshumax> make sure your display manager and X arent in the uninstall list
<AirCombat> pretty close dr_willis, I have lots of media on that HDD
<joshumax> 120GB, uninstalling wint same much space
<AirCombat> so the shells are pretty small then?
<chipo> alguien que pueda hablar español por privado?
<joshumax> pretty much, ~100mb
<dr_willis> compared to the huge size of video files these days.. yes
<joshumax> ~12mb shell only
<AirCombat> okay cool. thanks guys! I always learn a lot when I come in here.
<escott> !es | chipo
<ubottu> chipo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<joshumax> yw, i learn alot here too
<intrader> joshmc, acpi -a >>'Adapter -: on-line'
<AirCombat> oh yeah, one more question. how do I defrag in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  no need to.. thats windows thinking
<joshumax> no need to
<AirCombat> so linux writes in sequence on the HDD?
<dr_willis> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<joshumax> intradar: does it show power supply power?
<joshumax> *and heat?
<AirCombat> interesting... didn't know that.
<intrader> joshmc, acpi -a >>'Adapter 0 : on line'
<AirCombat> god I love this OS.
<joshumax> ;) its awesome
<joshumax> hmm
<intrader> joshmc, yes - I am having overheating problems with the battery so I took in out
<joshumax> try acpi -c
<intrader> joshmc, response is three lines Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 15
<intrader> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 10
<intrader> Cooling 2: Processor 0 of 10
<joshumax> no temp readouts
<bigbadben> My computer just froze up and I had to kill the power to it, how do I find what the error is
<joshumax> maybe its not acpi, stupid me
<joshumax> ok i think i found a fix intrader
<joshumax> it overheats when using firefox right?
<intrader> joshmc, I am running psensor - temp2 is the range that is hit at the op end. How, do you find the fix?
<AirCombat> hmm.. that website explained well why ext4 doesn't need defragging, except when close to full. and I'm definitely over %80. will it take care of itself?
<dr_willis> full is like in the 98% range
<dr_willis> even then. the system reserves 5%  for root ussage
<AirCombat> yeah, I know that your performance will REALLY suffer when you get that close to %100. but with ext4 do you not lose performance in the %75-%90 range?
<joshumax> well it could be numerous things
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  i doubt it.
<escott> AirCombat, properly designed filesystems will only be unable to dynamically defrag when the amount of free space is close to the size of the fragmented files themselves
<joshumax> idk but i gtg guys. Today's pizza night :P
<joshumax> Bye
<AirCombat> okay. cool. man I love linux! I can't say it enough. I'm going to drop windows entirely soon.
<escott> AirCombat, if you have 5 gigs free and a bunch of 3MB music files fragmentation really isn't going to be a problem
<AirCombat> thanks dr_willis , joshumax  and escott
<AirCombat> right but I have about 15GB free and like tons of 700mb to 2.4GB video files
<XSevenX_> huehuehue, I just did a replacement request for my Win XP disc via Microsoft and got a system error messages from their website
<XSevenX_> how stupid.
<XSevenX_> my Windows XP disc is "OEM" (system builder package), so I can request a replacement because I was never given an original CD
<AirCombat> XSevenX_: see? ubuntu's looking better already ;) downloading .isos is easier
<XSevenX_> there is nothing on ubuntu that interests me
<XSevenX_> this OS literally cannot do the only things I use a PC for
<intrader> Joshumax I am anxiously waiting.
<dr_willis> AirCombat:  best to keep your video files on a external (or other) hard drive. not the small SDD
<dakotawulfy> intrader thought he left
<AirCombat> yeah, I'm going to transfer them to my media server I guess. it's got almost 1TB. however my network is slow... all those files will take ages.
<dr_willis> isent XP officially dead yet?
<mykeus> yes support is
<intrader> dakotawulfy, so sorry, so joshumax is gone?
<AirCombat> dr_willis: yeah, very close. they're ending all support soon.
<AirCombat> mykeus: some support still exists
<XSevenX_> ..wtf
<escott> AirCombat, this is an SSD? then fragmentation isn't really applicable anyways because its not a raw device
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  if you just built this pc.. then XP has a very good chance of not working.. or not having proper drivers for the new hardware
<AirCombat> its not an SSD
<dakotawulfy> intrader yep
<XSevenX_> I have all of the installation discs for the drivers required by all the hardware in my PC
<XSevenX_> my Win XP key is for Win XP Pro 64-bit
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  and hopefully they included xp support in the drivers.. i have quite a bit of hardware with NO xp support..
<intrader> joshmc, joshumax said that he found a fix - I wonder what it is!
<dakotawulfy> intrader fix for what i missed it
<AirCombat> I just gave up on XP about a month ago, upgraded to Vista. now I'm transitioning from vista to ubuntu. best decision I ever made. EVERYTHING runs better & faster, from games to media, to network
<AirCombat> anyway, thanks a ton, as usual guys. ttys.
<XSevenX_> games don't run at all on Ubuntu
<intrader> dakotawulfy, ,Anyluck on this item? Good evening all - For some time my laptop has been overheating and shutting down (Lenovo t61p with Linux 12.10). I run Psensors (temp2 goes over 97C) and laptop shuts down. Problem showed up recently after an auto-update. by Update Manager. Application I am running is a is firefox with any video clip (specially in full screen mode). Problem does not show up in Windows XP and FIrefox on same clip.
<XSevenX_> and I used Vista for 3 years
<XSevenX_> I would rather be using Vista right now instead of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  i have quiet a few games that run on Ubuntu..
<dr_willis> XSevenX_:  if you dont want ubuntu support.. then  theres other channels for you to hang in.  If you want support we are here to help.
<intrader> dakotawulfy, ,joshmc had me run acpi -c with the following multiline results:Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 15
<intrader> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 10
<intrader> Cooling 2: Processor 0 of 10
<baumy> so i have a computer that needs to go through an html network login page to access the internet, so i can't use apt-get install to get firefox, which i need to put my info into the login page. is there an easy way to download the firefox package and all of its dependencies so i can stick them on a thumb drive?
<intrader> baumy, use the 'Ubuntu Software Center'
<baumy> its a server install
<escott> baumy, there is not a good way
<escott> baumy, you could try and use a text browser like lynx or links
<baumy> already tried, the login page rejects it
<baumy> ugh
<escott> baumy, but firefox requires too much stuff
<baumy> yep
<baumy> thats why this is gonna be a bitch
<aglet7> when i input "grep -c *c" it lists all the files which end with c but then also has a number after a colon. What does that number represent
<escott> aglet7, line number
<aglet7> escott, thanks : )
<myersg> I need to remove all java, and open java stuff from my computer
<myersg> and reinstall it
<dr_willis> myersg:  why?
<myersg> I messed it up.. and its not working right
<dakotawulfy> intrader let me see what i can find does look like a bug
<myersg> or didn't install right
<dr_willis> myersg:  the open java can be removed/.reinstalled via the package manager tools..
<dr_willis> thats the icetea java
<myersg> how do I remove the normal java? jdk and jre?
<intrader> dakotawulfy thanks - there are a lot of folks with overheating problems on ubuntu 12.10 - could be a bug
<baumy> escott: slightly noob question, what folders do all the firefox stuff get installed to?
<XSevenX_> overheating problems?
<dakotawulfy> yep seen that
<dr_willis> myersg:  you said 'all' java - so i would guess you want to remove all of those jdk and jre.. we dont know what you messed up
<daughain> Can someone point me in the right direction to find out how to regain access rights to an old external drive? Running 12.04, if it matters.
<escott> baumy, its not so much firefox but all the support libraries that are the problem. X11, sqlite, gtk? etc
<myersg> ok.. give me a minute
<dr_willis> daughain:  access it as root via sudo. from a live cd. or installed system., or recovery mode
<escott> baumy, you might be able to find a statically linked firefox, but even that...
<daesu_> Anyone know a good store like system76 in Korea ?
<dr_willis> daughain:  what filesystem is on the HD?
<intrader> XSevenX_, dakotawulfy  is following up on the overheating problems for t61p lenovo running linux 12.10 firefox video clip
<escott> baumy, do you have a laptop that could put in ics mode between it
<escott> ?
<myersg> I used this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kl6BBedu4uplvhdFvF2s82rPcCi6ElY8PUbrsCBNVKs/edit
<XSevenX_> oh
<escott> baumy, or put the server in ics for the laptop, and then use the laptop to punch the hole through?
<daughain> dr_willis, This is, and always has been an external drive. Should be ext3
<XSevenX_> I don't think I've got any overheating issues
<escott> !ics | baumy
<ubottu> baumy: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<XSevenX_> but I just wanted to know if there was a reason to be concerned because I'm using 12.10
<escott> baumy, and if its a one time thing you could do it all static so you dont need to install much
<dr_willis> daughain:  for ext2/3/4 you  can mount it as you would an internal drive. if you want a USER to have access to it. hen you need to chown the files on it - to be owned by that user
<intrader> XSevenX_, when I go full screen Psensors temp2 goes to 97C and the machine shuts down.
<daughain> dr_willis; I'd prefer no to remove it from the casing. Can I simply chown using the mount point?
<dr_willis> daughain: err.. who said anything about removeing it from the caseing?  the same commands apply to internal OR external drives.. you chown the files  and  that would include the mountpoint AFTER its mounted - if you want the user to have full access to the root of the hard drive
<LoneTrooper> Hi I have a problem. I just installed propriety drivers for the all-in-one printer/scanner HP 1050A and printing works fine but i can't change quality for scanning. Its like all type of files that have been saved (even png) comes with ugly jpeg compression artifacts. I have Xsane and simple scan to handle scans. I was trying to change preferences in these progs but that did nothing. In Windows i could easy do that. Does anyone have s
<LoneTrooper> ome suggestions pls?
<XSevenX_> intrader I installed that application Psensor
<dakotawulfy> intrader u could try this
<dakotawulfy> "TPFanContro
<daughain> I'd prefer root access, but as long as I can read and write to it, thats fine. Basically, I plug it in, it mounts, then says I have no access.
<dakotawulfy> "TPFanControl
<dr_willis> daughain:  accessing it as a USER.. that makes sence.. since its ext2/3/4 - its owned by someone otehr then that user...
<dakotawulfy> let u manual control over the fans
<intrader> dakotawulfy, what should I try?
<dr_willis> daughain:  use the shell and  access it as root..  and you should have full access
<daughain> dr_willis, Thanks for the help.
<intrader> XSevenX_, from the terminal start it and then choose temp2
<XSevenX_> it's up
<dakotawulfy> intrader check out
<XSevenX_> I have temp 1, temp 2, GPU, core 0, core 1, physical ID 0, /dev/sda, and cpu usage
<intrader> dakotawulfy, check out what?
<dakotawulfy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tp4xfancontrol/
<intrader> XSevenX_, that's is correct - I have temp2 and cpu usuge tracing
<XSevenX_> wtf
<XSevenX_> my "core 0" just went up to 41c
<XSevenX_> and then shot back down to 29c
<LoneTrooper> so anyone knows about scanning issues with linux?
<dakotawulfy> be careful is a heat problem don't want to go with it too long
<intrader> dakotawulfy, should I go to the sourceforge url?
<dr_willis> or is it a heat getting missreported problem?
<dakotawulfy> see if u can find info for it read up on it
<dakotawulfy>  looks like that could be a fix for u
<intrader> dakotawulfy, I was wondering why I don't hear fans on this machine
<dakotawulfy> it might not be coming on
<dakotawulfy> that might be your problem
<dakotawulfy>  maybe the power management for your laptop not detecting it right
<dakotawulfy> that tool
<dakotawulfy>  should let u set it at something to see if thats it
<madsailor> LoneTrooper, can't help except to say hplip and simple scan do the trick for me on 12.04 for a Photosmart c4700 series
<daughain> Ok, what am I missing here? daughain@Antiquity-Mobi:/media$ sudo chown -hR /storage
<daughain> chown: missing operand after `/storage'
<LoneTrooper> madsailor so i must find another program to do so?
<LoneTrooper> or its just because of drivers...
<LoneTrooper> but thx for answer
<intrader> dakotawulfy, I definitively do no have problem with same videos on Windows XP on same machine; fans do not go on yet!  It is is only Linux.
<dakotawulfy> intrader sorry that for xp
<dakotawulfy> no sorry
<dakotawulfy>  thought that was tool for linux
<surbs> is it possible to remove the "desktop" folder from Ubuntu One as a shared folder? I understand that you can stop syncing it, but what about removal from the application?
<dakotawulfy> intrader if your driver that controls that on linux is not right u will have that problem
<intrader> dakotawulfy, and the correct driver is... Video driver?
<madsailor> LoneTrooper,  I can't help 'cause it 'just worked' for me and didn't have any issues.  I installed hplip from the software center along with simple scan, and it all worked out of the box.  I don't know what driver you are using, but you might try uninstalling it and using the hplip driver
<dakotawulfy> intrader do u know if u have power management  working or installed
<dakotawulfy> well that could be it to
<dakotawulfy>  did u try jocky to install the driver
<un-1> hello
<LoneTrooper> im using proprietary drivers from hp's web site (thats hiplip 3.13.2)
<un-1> Could someone help me with a Red5 question?
<intrader> dakotawulfy, power management is running and set to run the laptop at full speed as I have the Windowx XP set at. By the way Psensor show fan1 ad 3055 RPM ( is is WAY silent!)
<glo> Help. 3 times to install ubuntu 12.10 Finally works but runs like molasses... nearly unusable.
<LoneTrooper> i had to cos those drivers that come with xubuntu could print well ( i had yellow replaced by green lol)
<LoneTrooper> could not
<dakotawulfy> right that in windows but what about linux
<dakotawulfy> did u open the powermanament in linux see if u could set it up
<glo> Need to know. Is linux suppossed to run like windows?
<daughain> Can someone help me with some chown problems?
<intrader> dakotawulfy, power management show up as an optiion when the battery is in. As I said, the battery overheated, and I am running the laptop without it.
<glo> Tok 2 hours to get to this forum.
<glo> Whats a chown
<dakotawulfy> intrader so not getting hot without battery
<dakotawulfy> ???
<daughain> chown is a cli command to change ownership of files/folders/etc
<glo> Ubuntu thinks my pc is a laptop .. can not change it.
<histo> glo: What type of video card do you have?
<histo> glo: Why do you think it thinks your pc is a laptop? It doesn't think at all.
<glo> thanks, nvidia 8600 gts
<madsailor> LoneTrooper,  if the drivers you got from HP aren't specific to xu/buntu that may be some of the problem.  I'd hold on to the install (.deb) you got from HP as a fallback,  uninstall that, and install the version from the ubuntu repos (3.12.2)
<glo> athalon 64 3200 1.99 ghz 1.5 gram
<madsailor> then if you have no luck you can always return to where you're at now
<histo> glo: under system settings > software sources > There is a Hardware tab
<histo> glo: Install proper drivers for your nvidia card there as they aren't provided out of the gate on ubuntu due to licensing restrictions.
<histo> glo: You are currently running the open source nouveau driver which doesn't have as good of performance as the nvidia driver.
<intrader> dakotawulfy, it does get hot and shuts down. It is worse if a page with multiple videos are showing.
<glo> thanks ... its run  ing    s ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    slooooooooooooooooooooooow... big pain.
<LoneTrooper> yeh i had them but like i said by printing some colors were wrong i had to change to proprietary ones
<daughain> How do I change the computer name?
<LoneTrooper> the most important thing that printing works now i think i dont need to scan in nearest future
<histo> !hostname | daughain
<ubottu> daughain: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dakotawulfy> intrader have not found it yet  but should be a tool to let u controle the fans
<intrader> dakotawulfy, sorry I misled you about the battery. I had to take batery out. due to the overheating problems on the laptop. The side on the left top is way hot (cook and egg easily)
<dakotawulfy> see still think it is a power management issue
<un-1> could I get some help from someone?
<glo> it will take awhile  to open that
<un-1> I have been working on this problem for 9 hours and im stuck
<dakotawulfy>  do u have that problem in windows with the battery ???
<tgm4883_> !ask | un-1
<ubottu> un-1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LoneTrooper> GLO - if u re looking for what performance drivers for windows and linux offer u should check for example http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_windows_part1&num=1
<glo> software sources is open... now where?
<un-1> ok sorry about that.
<intrader> dakotawulfy, the fan is cycling and shows in PSensor - so something is controlling it. I don't like unity as a lot of the control functionality is not easily accessible or different
<dakotawulfy> yep unity is hard
<dakotawulfy> sorry did not find the fix for it
<un-1> I am trying to setup a streaming server using red5.  I have installed the deb, but the server doesnt seem to run.  I am running it on ubuntu 12.04 on a cloud server, VPS.  I have Root ssh access, and am trying to figure out how to do use RED5.  I would rather not use wowza as it is propriatary and I am all about open source.
<histo> glo: the hardware tab at the top
<intrader> dakotawulfy, the fan grill is hot but I can't really detect a fan stream.
<histo> un-1: why did you enable root? especially for ssh login?
<dakotawulfy>  look to see if u can find a program to control the fans  and see if u can set the fan to a higher speed on the video card
<glo> it was initially running a linux graphic driver. I opted for the Nvidia listed. NOw I can not find that list. It was however slower with the linux gxo whatever.
<madsailor> LoneTrooper,  you should be able to get full functionality as hp printers are pretty well supported on the 'buntu platforms.  Unfortunately, I'm not the one to help you get there.  You might take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HPPrinterInstallation.
<DarkLord> can anyone answer a display question for Ubuntu
<un-1> histo: I was given access as root to start, this is what the provider gave me.
<madsailor> or you could just print out a sign to remind yourself to do it later since printing is working ;)
<histo> un-1: oh boy... anyhoot http://www.red5.org/support/
<dakotawulfy> intrader i dont think it is telling it to work right
<histo> un-1: Shouldn't be enabling root account when we are using sudo. Especially shouldn't be enabling root to login over ssh.
<glo> It's just to slow to work with.
<LoneTrooper> ok i check this out madsailor thx for a tip
<histo> glo: did you install the nvidia driver?
<glo> yes
<histo> glo: After installing it, it should ask to reboot. then you will see a diference.
<nicolenicole> I cannot install Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit via UEFI live DVD to a computer with Windows 8 Pro 64-bit, any help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2119734
<glo> been there.
<histo> !uefi | nicolenicole
<ubottu> nicolenicole: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nicolenicole> I've already read that
<un-1> histo: should I desable root and just use sudo?
<glo> Where is that driver list option.
<intrader> dakotawulfy, 3765 RPM and ranges from 3025
<DarkLord> can anyone tell me why half of my top bar where the time is displayed and the bar on the right side i can only see half of both of them on my 46 lcd?
<histo> nicolenicole: I would verify your disk with md5sum real quick just to be sure.
<nicolenicole> the disk is fine, it installed on my old computer ok
<dakotawulfy> intrader do u know for sure that is the fan on the video ???or if it has one on video ??
<dakotawulfy> seem low
<histo> nicolenicole: It only takes minutes to check. But you can keep guessing at what's wrong or eliminate possibilities and troubleshoot.
<DarkLord> anyone?
<histo> DarkLord: overscan?
<glo> thanks... done with linux
<nicolenicole> I've tried several disks and all have the same issue, the problem is definitely with the computer somewhere, my guess is either graphics or in the EFI settings
<daughain> DarkLord, I havent used anything bigger than a 26, so no clue
<histo> glo: Okay you cant open a terminal ctrl+alt+t and sudo apt-get install nvidia-current then reboot
<intrader> dakotawulfy, maybe the Psensor is measuring current to fan and not speed of fan and air flow . The PSensor graph shows the fan speed to go past 4000 RPM when temp2 shows 97C. I could try a youTube at full screen and see what happens next
<histo> nicolenicole: Disable efi then and see if that's the issue. Boot in legacy mode.
<DarkLord> its a fresh install of Ubuntu for a new user of Linux on my windows 7 Ult i had the amd catalyst control that let me scale the window to fit
<nicolenicole> I tried that already, same issue
<LoneTrooper> Does anyone have xnViewMP installed? Program can't properly display files (it shows few bars across the screen) if using high quality zoom (either with reduce, enlarge or both) on images with reduced depth of colors (except grayscale). Has anyone experienced this on ubuntu 12.10?
<un-1> Thank you everyone found the info I was look for.
<histo> nicolenicole: Then it's not EFI so.....
<nicolenicole> I tried installing on both MBR and GPT partition tables, with UEFI disabled and enabled, several times
<histo> nicolenicole: Okay and what happens each time?
<surbs> is it possible to remove the "desktop" folder from Ubuntu One as a shared folder? I understand that you can stop syncing it, but what about removal from the application? (last time posting, thank you to whoever responds)
<nicolenicole> if it isn't EFI then it might be a graphics issue, several posts said I needed to press F6 and use nomodeset
<histo> !patience | surbs
<ubottu> surbs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> nicolenicole: Have you tried passing that option?
<nicolenicole> I get the text menu to try or install Ubuntu after the UEFI disc boot, upon selecting option, get a blank black screen
<nicolenicole> F6 doesn't do anything
<nicolenicole> I've tried pressing it at several points during the boot and throughout
<histo> nicolenicole: F4 i think is the options menu it should say right at the bottom.
<dr_willis> surbs:  theres a #ubuntu-one channel that may know more on the specifis.
<dr_willis> I dont think i have 'Desktop' as a Ubuntu one shares/synced folder.
<intrader> dakotawulfy, as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature temp2 starts going up- video http://www.tricedesigns.com/2013/02/19/video-introduction-to-phonegap/
<histo> come on hard drives 110MB/second need mor espeed
<nicolenicole> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2119734 --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 doesn't work
<daughain> dr_willis, got so,e time to help me with my HD?
<nicolenicole> I didn't try F4 though
<dr_willis> daughain:  what do you need?
<surbs> histo, dr_willis: thank you. my apologies for the double post, patience certainly is a virtue!
<LoneTrooper> anyone had or have XnViewMP?
<nicolenicole> it looks like the F-keys are for the graphic menu and not the UEFI text menu though?
<daughain> dr_willis, chown didnt work too well. the drive did something, but it didnt give me ownership.
<dr_willis> daughain:  what was the exact command you used?
<daughain> sudo chown -hR root /media/storage
<daughain> dr_willis, as i recall.
<dr_willis> daughain:  it was most likely allready owned by root...
<intrader> dakotawulfy, up to 95C, it will shut the machine down shortly
<histo> nicolenicole: You can try the alternate iso for a text based installer.
<dr_willis> daughain:  and your want to access it via the gui as your user? or how excatly?
<nicolenicole> I'll probably get lost, but according to the Ubuntu instructions, I shouldn't need it?
<intrader> dakotawulfy, up to 96C and very hot to touch --- fan1 to 2950RPM???
<daughain> dr_willis,  Prefferably so I can access it on the gui of 3 different computers. I did a reinstall on my desktop, and thats when the reading issues started.
<dr_willis> daughain:  you have the same user on 3 differnt computers?
<daughain> Yes.
<dr_willis> daughain:  then chown the mountpoint and files to be owned by that user.. not root
<daughain> HOw do I do that?
<dr_willis> chown -R username:username /media/whatever
<dr_willis> with a sudo at the front. ;)
<antonio_> I'm working on a friends computer that they just bought...can
<antonio_> can't get wireless...using a livecd to test the wireless...
<nicolenicole> could EFI be preventing the live DVD from booting?  I get the boot menu though
<daughain> dr_willis,  Ok, will try that, thanks.
<DarkLord> is there a scale in Ubuntu that alows you to scale the size of windows my 46 lcd is in 1080 but my side bar and yop bar is cut in half
<antonio_> what terminal commands can I use to see if there is a working wifi card in it?
<surbs> dr_willis, histo : never mind figured it out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149124/how-do-i-remove-a-folder-from-the-ubuntu-one-folders-tab
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  are yopu using a TV as a pc  monitor?
<intrader> dakotawulfy, up to 98C and very hot to touch --- fan1 to 3295RPM???
<histo> nicolenicole: Which boot menu are you getting can you post a screenshot?
<histo> !paste | nicolenicole
<ubottu> nicolenicole: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicolenicole> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI --> Identifying if the computer boots the CD in EFI mode
<DarkLord> dr_willis yes i use a tv as my main monitor for my laptop
<histo> nicolenicole: Perhaps someone else can help you
<nicolenicole> the CD boots in EFI mode but when selecting try or install goes to a blank screen
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  then its the tvs Overscan settings/modes thats trimming off the edges of the screen.
<antonio_> What terminal command can I use to see if there is a wifi card in a laptop?
<slava_> ai ne ponemai
<dr_willis> antonio_:  lspci
<daughain> Ok, not the drive I thoiught it was, but one I thought was lost!
<nicolenicole> could it just be a graphics issue?
<nicolenicole> the computer was manufactured in 2012 by HP with AMD graphcis
<histo> DarkLord: You can play with DPI settings,resolutions, or play with the TVs settings. Most have a button on the remote for different modes
<nicolenicole> *graphics
<intrader> dakotawulfy, up to 98C - grill would burn finger or palm
<slava_> кто небудь помогите как пользоваться консолью ???
<daughain> And poeple wonder wjhy I refuse to buy HP anymore.....
<histo> nicolenicole: It could be anything but you don't want to try anything.
<DarkLord> dr_willis before i installed Ubuntu i had the amd catalyst center that had a slider that would change the scale of the windows
<DarkLord> do i need to install a video driver or does Ubuntu auto install one?
<histo> DarkLord: what version of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  ive used that befor.. then i discovered my tv had a 'turn off overscan' option
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  the fglrx driver is normally NOT installed by default
<DarkLord> Im usung Ubuntu 12.10
<slava_> au pomogite
<DarkLord> 64bit
<aetaric_> nicolenicole, i've actually run into that problem... i can get 12.04 alternative iso to boot but only if i add the kernel option "nomodeset"
<nicolenicole> yes I saw those posts
<aetaric_> which breaks X11 later... :/
<nicolenicole> it said to use F6 to install with nomodeset
<histo> DarkLord: Click the gear up by the clock go to system settings > Software Sources > hardware tab
<nicolenicole> but F6 doesn't do anything, is there another way?
<aetaric_> not sure
<aetaric_> the iso i've been using loads grub2
<nicolenicole> what is the alternative ISO?
<aetaric_> it's a text based installer...
<nicolenicole> does that install the full Ubuntu?
<aetaric_> yes
<nicolenicole> I would need a manual, I'm not the best at command line :-p
<aetaric_> but my X11 doesn't load
<aetaric_> so there's that
<nicolenicole> do you have a link with instructions?
<DarkLord> histo there is not a hardware tab for me in software sources only Ubuntu software, other software updates, authentication and additional drivers?
<nicolenicole> what is X11?
<histo> nicolenicole: press e on that boot screen you are seeing
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  addational-0drivers is what you want
<aetaric_> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nicolenicole> I would have to log out
<daughain> Is there a way to test an HD that wont mount?
<nicolenicole> *of here
<aetaric_> !x11 | nicolenicole
<ubottu> nicolenicole: please see above
<dr_willis> daughain:  try mounting it by hand. look for error messages in dmesg if it fauls
<dr_willis> fails
<nicolenicole> so you don't have GUI?
<aetaric_> nope
<histo> nicolenicole: well you can press e and it should bring up a kernel line at the bottom of the screen you can add whatever options you want to the selected kernel at the end of the line
<aetaric_> i'm stuck in bash
<nicolenicole> eeks no that is not for me
<nicolenicole> I'm a casual user lol
<DarkLord> additional drivers doesnt show anything
<aetaric_> DarkLord, you will need to install jockey for addition drivers
<histo> DarkLord: you can lspci -k    and see which driver is being loaded for your Video device
<histo> aetaric_: nope
<[Relic]> Am I thinking properly for getting rid of old kernel versions;  remove them with whatever package manager then run apt-get clean to remove them from the disk?
<daughain> dr_willis, Errr...What I mean is, I plug it in, and all the drive does is spin up. I cant tell if the computer is even detecting its exist\ence.
<aetaric_> histo, jockey isn't installed by default anymore
<nicolenicole> @histo press "e" when I get to the text menu for UEFI disk boot?
<histo> aetaric_: 12.10 moved the additional drivers dialog to software sources there is a tab there.
<aetaric_> well that's silly
<aetaric_> there's nothing wrong with jockey
<nicolenicole> at histo, press "e" when I get to the text menu after UEFI disc boot?
<histo> nicolenicole: yes you select which boot option you are going to use with the up and down arrows and then press e to edit that line.
<nicolenicole> whoah, sorry, chat got stuck
<histo> aetaric_: jockey-text is still installed I believe
<antonio_> dr_willis: this is what I get when I use lspci http://s98.beta.photobucket.com/user/con_movies/media/2013-02-24_18-42-12_32_zps9dffbc29.jpg.html
<nicolenicole> ok then what?
<intrader> dakotawulfy, GPU to 102C - I think that the measurement of fan is only the current not the flow. I don't feel airflow - just hot keyboard
<nicolenicole> according to the forums, if it is a graphics issue, I need to use "nomodeset" then it will return the graphics after installing
<histo> nicolenicole: add your nomodeset or whatever to the end of the line
<nicolenicole> can you give me exactly what I need to type?
<histo> nicolenicole: yeah nomodeset
<nicolenicole> oh ok
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicolenicole> just type that and hit enter?
<histo> nicolenicole: at the end of the kernel line yes.
<nicolenicole> ook
<nicolenicole> logging out, thanks
<histo> nicolenicole: inside the "'s if there are any
<nicolenicole> *ok
<dr_willis> normally i put  it as 'quiet splash nomodeset'
<nicolenicole> so press "e" then type "nomodeset" and hit enter
<dr_willis> or 'noquiet nosplash nomodeset verbose' that way i see all the boot messages
<dr_willis> nicolenicole:  No... you EDIT a line..
<intrader> dakotawulfy, is there a way to superinpose PSensor on the full screen runing the youTube?
<nicolenicole> I'm not sure what that means
<dr_willis> nicolenicole:  look for the line with 'quiet splash' put nomodeset btween them
<nicolenicole> ok... I'll play with it, logging out, thanks
<antonio_> dr_willis: any idea about this?
<DarkLord> how do you bring up the console in ubuntu 12.10?
<histo> DarkLord: ctrl+alt+F1-F6  or you can open a terminal? is that what you mean?
<histo>  DarkLord ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to GUI
<DarkLord> histo yes i meant terminal
<histo> DarkLord: ctrl+alt+t
<dr_willis> antonio_:  if the cards seen. it should be in that list.  I dont do enough wifi to know what cards are what.
<histo> DarkLord: or you can type terminal in the dash and it will show you icons for gnome-terminal
<DarkLord> histo this is what it gave me when i put that command into the terminal http://dpaste.com/991628/
<dr_willis> antonio_:  i see no 'network' stuff there at all. but i could be overlooking it.
<antonio_> I don't either
<histo> antonio_: There is not network cards showing up in your lspci
<antonio_> some crackhead sold my friend a laptop and told them wireless worked
<dr_willis> i got a cheap wifi dongle  i plug into machines so i can then use the addational-0drivers tool to get drivers for the built in wifi - if needed
<histo> antonio_: I would check dmesg after clearing it and bootign to see if it even sees a card
<dr_willis> antonio_:  does the addational-drivers tool suggest anything?
<histo> DarkLord: You are currently using the radeon driver
<nicolenicole> omg thank you!  yes it worked like a charm, just hit "e" and entered "nomodeset" after "quiet splash" and hit F10 and went to start loading Ubuntu graphics, going to switch to Ubuntu Studio 12.10 to install, hope that goes ok now
<histo> nicolenicole: good luck
<DarkLord> yes is that the most recent one or something cause this only being able to see half of the side and top bar is really annoying
<dr_willis> nicolenicole:  the install cd has the same option.. but in a differnt way. ;)
<nicolenicole> they should be the same both being 12.10 yes?
<histo> DarkLord: It's your resolution settings with your TV
<histo> DarkLord: what does xrandr show you current resolution at?
<antonio_> have you guys ever heard of a display computer not having internet connections?
<histo> antonio_: yes.
<DarkLord> but it was working fine in full 1080p earlier today on Win 7 Ult
<histo> DarkLord: Okay and what does xrandr say?
<histo> DarkLord: You may need to change your resolution or turn off overscaning with your tv
<DarkLord> xrandr is that something i need to type in the terminal?
<histo> DarkLord: yes
<histo> nick_h: What should be the same?
<dr_willis> turning off overscanning.. is  the best fix i find.
<DarkLord> http://dpaste.com/991645/
<histo> DarkLord: 1018mm x 573mm  Is this the size of your display?
<DarkLord> no on my tv i have it set on the 1920 x 1080 (16:9)
<histo> DarkLord: No the physical size. It's a 46" tv right?
<DarkLord> yes its a 46 sony lcd
<histo> DarkLord: try xrandr --dpi 48
<CallingPanther> hello
<mehdi_> my icons and top panel when i run Libreoffice writer goes blurry  how can i reset it to normal? ecept unity --reset?
<DarkLord> they are still cut off
<histo> DarkLord: did it accept the command? you may need to use sudo xrandr --dpi 48
<histo> DarkLord: and did anything change
<c4nuck> hey any of you guys manage your iphone 4s in linux ?
<DarkLord> yes it acepted it no error or anything and i believe the left bar showed alittle more but not much but the top bar no change
<histo> DarkLord: check xrandr and see if the dpi is being changed on the hdmi connection or the lvds
<histo> DarkLord: if it's changing the lvds we need to xrandr -display HDMI-0 --dpi 48
<histo> DarkLord: This would all be much easier to fix by just turning overscan off on your tv
<DarkLord> i looked for overscan on my tv but didnt see an option for it
<CallingPanther> Is there like a channel for IRC noobs or those that are re-learning IRC?
<DarkLord> here is the new xrandr http://dpaste.com/991678/
<djBuss> How can i select the version of the package for a apt-get install?
<histo> DarkLord: and you said you tried the catalyst control center?
<histo> djBuss: there aren't multiple versions in the repos
<DarkLord> no i had it on my windows that was what i had to use to scale but i downloaded it again from amd.com the linux version and couldnt figure out how to install it
<histo> DarkLord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<djBuss> histo, yes there are. I need to install PEAR for php 5.3
<djBuss> but i'm running ubuntu QQ
<djBuss> it defaults for PHp5.4 and PEAR for PHP5.4 as well
<histo> !find pear
<ubottu> Found: debpear, libghc-shakespeare-css-dev, libghc-shakespeare-css-doc, libghc-shakespeare-css-prof, libghc-shakespeare-dev, libghc-shakespeare-doc, libghc-shakespeare-i18n-dev, libghc-shakespeare-i18n-doc, libghc-shakespeare-i18n-prof, libghc-shakespeare-js-dev (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pear&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<djBuss> !find php-pear
<ubottu> Found: php-pear
<djBuss> !find php-pear 5.3
<ubottu> 5.3 is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<histo> djBuss: What makes you think there are multiple versions in the repos?
<histo> !info php-pear | djBuss
<ubottu> djBuss: php-pear (source: php5): PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 358 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<histo> djBuss: Notice the version that's the version you will get if you install php-pear in quantal
<histo> djBuss: The only other option is to install pear and php yourself either from ppa or sources
<djBuss> oh ok
<djBuss> but I could install one package
<djBuss> by selecting it version, let me just remember what was it
<histo> djBuss: I'm sure there are some but they would have #'s after their name like php5 vs. phpx
<djBuss> i believe it was php-gd
<dup> !viewnior
<histo> djBuss: it doesn't appear that php-pear has been packaged in multiple versions but i'm not on ubuntu to check atm.
<djBuss> histo, how could I check the list of version for php5-gd for instance?
<histo> djBuss: apt-cache search php5-gd   in terminal or search the software center for php5-gd packages
<djBuss> histo, thank you i'll try to find a different repository then...
<histo> !ppa | djBuss
<ubottu> djBuss: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<histo> djBuss: Is there a reason you want to use an older version btw?
<nonan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<singh_abhinav> i have messed up my dpkg, i was installing 'php-java-bridge-j2ee' and something got broke,  now when ever i'm installing new software (using sudo apt-get install)  it is complaining 'E: The package php-java-bridge-j2ee needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'   how should I fix my dpkg now (i want to get rid from php-java-bridge-j2ee)
<Aesthetic> so...im running 12.10.   had to reinstall unity/lightdm/compiz in order to clean out some problems i had.   now i cant get GUI during boot.  i can manually start it by doing startx or service lightdm restart in another tty
<Aesthetic> how do i make this default?
<DarkLord> how do i navigate in the terminal to a folder on my home screen
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  cd /path/to/dir    which may be /home/yourusername/Desktop/foldername    in your case
<dr_willis> DarkLord:  now would be a good time to read a bash tutrial or 2
<histo> singh_abhinav: sudo apt-get purge php-java-bridge-j2ee
<dr_willis> and Case IS imporntant DarkLord
<Aesthetic> actually service lightdm start only brings me back to my kernel boot screen.    only startx and service gdm start work
<Aesthetic> and its the old style login, not the new one
<dr_willis> you can set up gdm to launch at boot via 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<dr_willis> or select lightdm perhaps.
<DarkLord> dr_willis bash? im guessing that is something that will help me out alot, got a link for a good tutorial cause i def. need all the help i can get
<dr_willis> its hard for us to know what has happened to your syustem
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> theres 100000s of guides and sites on bash
<dr_willis> i always check delicious.com to see which ones have been tagged the most.
<histo> DarkLord: you can also type man into    in a terminal to get a brief introduction
<dr_willis> man intro  ?
<Aesthetic> dr_willis: i think thats my problem....only startx works, and that brings me into directly into desktop
<DarkLord> ok thanks everyone for the help
<Aesthetic> while service gdm start gives me old-style login
<Aesthetic> but lightm wont start and give me modern login
<dr_willis> no idea how you would manage to break lightdm.
<dr_willis> i use gdm normally. i find it easier to use
<histo> DarkLord: I hardly use the GUI anymore though...
<histo> Aesthetic: Does it error if you try and start lightdm?
<Aesthetic> yeah...."rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call".......
<adas> this room is always packed!
<Aesthetic> actually...after i fully shutdown lightdm.....  starting it just takes me to kernel boot screen (where you see all the things listed thats loading)
<g_dmin> hello
<Deezo> hi
<Deezo> sudo rm -rf /
<benjaminess> Hello can some please tell me if this dell server can run a version of ubuntu? http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/en/840_specs.pdf I tried a live cd and live usb no luck
<g_dmin> where are you from?
<Deezo> my laptop wouldnt boot into linux without both a live cd and usb, perhaps try that/
<CallingPanther> xchat question.... any takers.
<serp_> ??
<serp_> benjaminess: what error are you getting?
<histo> !ask | CallingPanther
<ubottu> CallingPanther: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benjaminess> It will just hang at the loading screen and get stuck
<Aesthetic> so yeah...after reinstalling lightdm/compiz/unity.....ubuntu just hangs at kernel boot screen (the list of [ OK ] "   i can go into another tty and do startx, but cant get this doing it by default
<histo> benjaminess: What video card is in the machine?
<benjaminess> I'm thinking the bios is out of date
<benjaminess> Embedded ATI ES1000 with 16MB memory
<benjaminess> maybe its the video card
<madsailor> CallingPanther, xchat has support in the #xchat channel
<histo> benjaminess: try booting with the nomodeset option
<histo> !nomodeset | benjaminess
<ubottu> benjaminess: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Aesthetic> dmesg says lightdm  main process terminated with status 1
<CallingPanther> well my issue is xchat/ubuntu related
<c4nuck> hey any of you guys manage your iphone 4s in linux ?
<CallingPanther> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and when I start xchat there is no icon on my side bar
<Deezo> no, i boot into an OS X partition to manage my ipod touch
<benjaminess> Awesome Thank you, I'll give it a try
<rekha> hey, i have an acer aspire one that hasn't a screen, and i want to boot it from usb... thoughts? i'm not sure what the boot order is, but i'm pretty sure f12 is boot from device
<Deezo> rekha: might as well give it a try, sounds like fun
<rekha> deezo right, but what do you think? just methodically press down once, twice, three times, etc?
<Deezo> try a brief google search on which button, if all else fails then just hold it down?
<histo> rekha: yes F12 is boot menu. on revo I have one
<rekha> no it seems to stop there, the question is getting it to boot from usb
<histo> rekha: Not sure which choice is USB on that menu though. Probably press down once and then enter. Why do you not have a monitor or a tv?
<rekha> because i don't?
<rekha> if i did this would be simpler :P
<histo> rekha: You can hook the revo up to a television with hdmi cable
<histo> You dont' own a TV?
<histo> rekha: What computer are you talkign to us on now?
<CallingPanther> rekha: are you using it as a server?
<rekha> one of several laptops, however, all the options seem to be booting the hdd. and for now, yes, i have a usb stick preconfigured to load x11vnc so i can conect
<rekha> and no, no tv
<CallingPanther> ahh
<alienaut> hey is there a alternative to linked app on ubuntu https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash-docs-snippets/id458034879?mt=12
<alienaut> its called dash
<CallingPanther>  let me get my netbook
<rekha> it's an aspire one d255, so i'm not sure if it uses th mouse for bios but it doesn't seem that new
<histo> rekha: do you have a keyboard plugged into it?
<rekha> histo: it's a netbook, so it has one already
<rekha> the screen is cracked pretty brutally, so i get next to no response out of it. i get dark, and slightly-less-dark but that's it
<histo> rekha: Oh not a revo gotcha... I'm thinking of the little nettop systems
<histo> rekha: A flashlight will help possibly to show the screen if not hook up an external monitor or TV.
<rekha> yeah, but essentially the same thing at this point, but i'm hoping to set it up via vnc so i can use it for playing music/radioshows via keyboard just by booting it
<histo> rekha: None of this has anythign to do with ubuntu though it's more of a #hardware question.
<rekha> histo: yeah, monitor is on the list, don't own a tv...
<rekha> that is true
<histo> rekha: You could just make a cli box no need for monitor and ssh in etc.. to control apps. I have a nettop like that as my server.
<rekha> yeah, that's the plan, but the question is booting the usb drive still, once i get that i'm good to go
<histo> rekha: I would just borrow a monitor to get it installed and then run it headless. Disable any halt on errors in the bios also.
<rekha> that's the plan, however, fairly unique situation so i'm not going to be able to do that in the overly near future
<histo> rekha: http://www.instructables.com/id/Install-Windows7-on-to-a-Acer-Netbook-from-a-USB-F/step7/Acer-Netbook-BIOS-boot-order/ this may help
<CallingPanther> sorry mine is ZG5
<rekha> oh so it should just be the top one, cool
<histo> rekha: it has bios setting keys etc... and pictures you maybe able to navigate through it following these instructions
<dup> How do I select a gtk theme and icon theme without a gui? Where is the configuration file?
<dward> Hi everyone, I'm (semi-)new curious about something
<dward> Not very technical at all but I was wondering. Is there an ubuntu equibalent to screenfetch for gentoo or archery for arch?
<histo> dup: gconf probably in xml files in your ~ there are console based editors I can't think of them right now.
<dup> histo: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<histo> dward: You want it to be cli based or are you using a gui?
<histo> dward: there is scrot or you can hit the print screen button on a default install
<dward> cli would be better i guess
<dward> i was just wondering if anything existed
<dward> along those lines
<histo> dward: yes there are plenty apt-cache search screenshot  would show some suggestions
<histo> dward: or search the software center for screenshot
<dward> no that's not what screenfetch does
<dward> or archery
<dup> scrot is in the repos.
<histo> dward: okay what does it do?
<dward> purely asthetic, let me find some screenshots
<histo> dward: do you mean archey? like the little info script
<Aesthetic> hrmm
<histo> dward: that comes up when you open a terminal or ona login shell?
<madsailor> dward : http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/02/how-to-install-screenfetch-and-archey.html
<Aesthetic> i checked /var/log/boot.log   and see that lightdm starts, but then it says stopping gnome display manager
<dup> Oh, screenFetch. That script works on Ubuntu.
<dup> Download it from the git page.
<dup> And it'll run.
<dup> Archey works on Ubuntu, too, I think.
<dward> oh ya looking it up
<Aesthetic> maybe cus i removed my .gnome and .gnome2 dirs?
<Aesthetic> so cleanout old settings
<histo> dward: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561984
<dward> I see that it works on many distrobutions
<histo> dward: yeah it's just a script tha tpulls info from various sources and displays it.
<dward> thanks for the info
<histo> Aesthetic: Do you have lightdm selected as the default instead of gdm?
<dward> i wanted to use the cool ascii ubuntu symbol for my wm background
<dup> What wm are you using?
<dup> Just out of curiosity.
<dward> now i can just swap in my gentoo config, i've been using awesome for about six months
<histo> dward: there are other tools to turn pictures into ascii also
<Aesthetic> histo: yep
<dward> switched over from xmonad, i much perfer lua.
<dward> over haskell
<histo> Aesthetic: You can remove those directories and still boot. Lightdm doesn't need them.
<Aesthetic> like i said...if i bounce to anotheer tty and type "startx" im good
<histo> ughh lua
<histo> Aesthetic: yeah but startx just starts your desktop right?
<Aesthetic> yup
<dward> histo: better then haskell imo. I feel like i'm god writting commandments when i program in haskell
<Aesthetic> no menys tho
<Aesthetic> *menus
<histo> Aesthetic: Yeah it's not starting lightdm. You need to figure out why the lightdm service is failing to load
<histo> Aesthetic: sudo status lightdm
<histo> Aesthetic: and sudo start lightdm
<Aesthetic> says stop/waiting
<Aesthetic> when i do status
<histo> Aesthetic: Okay start it
<histo> Aesthetic: How did this all start btw?
<Aesthetic> yeah...when i try that...it bounces me to the regular gui tty....
<Aesthetic> which is at the kernel boot screen
<a4gg4ga> Can I get some help with ubuntu, I think I have an easy problem
<Aesthetic> showing "checking battery state..."
<histo> Aesthetic: and it just sits there it never starts lightdm?
<Aesthetic> and underneaath that a shell script for a server app ive been using for years
<dward> a4gg4ga, ask away
<Aesthetic> histo: correct
<histo> Aesthetic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Aesthetic> histo: ok....same thing it lets me just pick default display manager
<a4gg4ga> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a USB. The OS i'm using right now is Ubuntu. Just want a fresh reinstall where ubuntu deletes this current OS and makes a new Ubuntu
<histo> Aesthetic: yeah pick lightdm and restart
<Aesthetic> yup...many times
<Aesthetic> have even tried purge...and install
<a4gg4ga> But in start up disk creator and with the proper iso i'm getting An uncaught exception was raised:
<a4gg4ga> [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/media/PENDRIVE/.disk/base_installable'
<Aesthetic> again...this is after i decided to purge/remove lightdm compiz unity, and reinstall them
<histo> a4gg4ga: can you pastebin the output of mount
<a4gg4ga> This is the same USB i used to install ubuntu before btw
<histo> Aesthetic: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<histo> Aesthetic: also are you still trying to use unity?
<histo> a4gg4ga: open a terminal and type mount | pastebinit
<histo> a4gg4ga: or just copy and paste the output of mount to paste.ubuntu.com
<a4gg4ga> I can't tell what key makes the tall line in the command you typed
<dward> histo: does ubuntu desktop ship with pastebinit automatically?
<a4gg4ga> oh right, sorry it's late lol
<roach> any minecraft fans?
<a4gg4ga> The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:
<ANub> dward: No, it does not
<a4gg4ga>  * pastebinit
<a4gg4ga>  * pastebinit
<a4gg4ga> now what
<FloodBot1> a4gg4ga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roach> the launcher i grabbed from their site isn't really working
<a4gg4ga> Darn
<roach> i can launch minecraft, but once i click log in the window goes black
<a4gg4ga> Am I unmuted
<dr_willis> roach:  i would start by launching it from the command line and seeing if it works.
<dward> roach: haven't tried that launcher, i usually use a vm or my windows boot.
<dward> roach, what are the errors?
<roach> dr_jesus... will look into that
<dward> roach, any?
<nearst> a4gg4ga, try with java -jar <minecraft.jar>
<roach> dward, i don't see any errors
<dward> roach, are you using the latest launcher>
<Aesthetic> histo: my net went down...did you say anything?
<dward> rocah, i'm under the imperession that it was released relatively recently
<roach> http://i.imgur.com/FdnNrMF.png
<a4gg4ga> I guess i'll just try to install from a CD instead, thats really weird because I have the proper ISO and program to put it onto the USB that installed it before
<dward> roach, do you get anything at all?
<dward> roach the lauch screen to show up?
<roach> yes, the launch screen does show up
<roach> i can type in my username and password
<roach> this happens when i click login
<roach> " try launching it with java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame"
<dr_willis> so.. did you try it?
<roach> yes, same thing happened :(
<roach> http://pastebin.com/fZnEFJuy
<dward> are you using the opensource jre or oracle
<dward> @roach
<roach> oracle
<roach> @dward
<Aesthetic> histo?
<CallingPanther> am I still here?
<CallingPanther> Guess so
<Aesthetic> my net went down so i may have missed any last thing you said
<Folorn> does anyone know a good tool to download for unzipping bzip files please and where to find it?
<Ben64> Folorn: bzip2
<CallingPanther> what is the cli xchat package name?
<Folorn> should be just xchat
<Folorn> atleast for debian distros
<serp_> roach: are you on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Folorn> apt-get install xchat if thats what your asking :)
<Ben64> uh... pretty sure the x in xchat is for X, so there is no cli version
<CallingPanther> or is there a better cli IRC client that will work on say ubuntu 8.04
<mgolisch> irssi?
<serp_> CallingPanther: try weechat
<CallingPanther> is it easy to use?
<serp_> yes pretty easy
<serp_> the major difference is that your mouse doesnt work
<dward> roach, are you still there? sorry, i'm studying a little. try to set your LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<serp_> switch channels with alt+numbet
<CallingPanther> my laptop running 8.04 server has no mouse anyway
<CallingPanther> unfortunately nothing higher will work on it
<vnc786> i want remove gnome because i am trying xfce how do i remove completely gnome ?
<Aesthetic> ugh....lightdm just wont start
<Aesthetic> wtf
<ttoti> Is there anyway to hide the  unity bar when window is maximized?
<dr_willis> irssi or weechat are the top text/console irc clients id say.
<elky> ttoti, the side panel with the launchers?
<CallingPanther> ttoti: that is an excellent question
<dr_willis> ttoti:  it auto hides for me allready..
<dr_willis> oh wait.. im thinking fullscreened
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> not quite the same.
<dward> roach, then  extract this LJGL to $HOME/.minecraft in a certain order
<ttoti> Yeah the side panel. It doesnt autohide for me
<ax562> irssi rocks
<dward> roach, if you are still there and want me to tell you the order to setup those jars, respond
<Folorn> um whats the command to un-tar/unzip a file again i always forget its like tar -xcf something?
<dr_willis> it should autohide for Fullscreened games and so forth.. maxamized. no it shouldent
<dr_willis> there is an auto-hide all the time option
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<dr_willis> Folorn:  i tend to use 'unp'
<dward> roach, happy to but i don't want to waste the effort typing if you left
<elky> ttoti, if you type appearance in the unity dash search, you'll get the Appearances thing, click that and there's a tab (which isn't obvious) that says behaviour. it's in there.
<ax562> @dr_w do you know if Im having trouble with my dvd drive during install and I get kicked to shell, can I mount ext-dvd drive and load install from there using shell?
<Folorn> dr_willis wont let me says something about being uncompatable
<ttoti> Oh sweet. Thanks elky. Got it :)
<Folorn> nope didn't work
<Folorn> any other ideas ?
<Folorn> god bzip files suck :) oof
<CallingPanther> how do you install irissi in terminal
<Folorn> any other ideas for the command then would really help .....or links for untaring/ungziping
<CallingPanther> tried apt-get install irissi said unable to locate
<Folorn> oof.. so close
<Folorn> no other ideas ?
<dr_willis> you use bunzip for bzip archives
<CallingPanther> never mind mispelled it
<dr_willis> !archive
<Folorn> oof
<adas> had an install problem and was wondering if someone could help?
<dr_willis> #bunzip2 filename.txt.bz2 (where filename.txt.bz2 is the name of the file you wish to uncompress)
<Folorn> nm :)
<adas> had an install problem and was wondering if someone could help?
<Folorn> no doc had to un tar/gz it first but then you run that afterwords to bzip right ?
<elky> adas, state what the problem is, we don't know if we can help until you tell us.
<CallingPanther> ok so now on irssi
<CallingPanther> how do you switch between channels again?
<adas> my dvd drive isn't working so well and is having trouble reading the 12.04 cd
<adas> it loads for a minute then goes into sector read erro but kicks me to shell
<leptone> adas, you could try making a bootable usb drive
<elky> Folorn, any reason why 'tar -xvfj' (iirc) isn't enough?
<adas> bios does not support
<adas> has to be disk drive
<elky> adas, is this when running the install cd?
<adas> my question is, if its possible to mount external dvd drive from shell that ubuntu install kicks me to and load install from external
<adas> yes
<elky> adas, and the cd was made on the slowest possible write speed setting?
<Folorn> ive got it now
<Folorn> but how ya install it lol
<adas> so basically it boots up from internal disk drive (12.04 install cd) and just clunkers its way through a couple different screens, then read errors out to shell
<Folorn> after its been un tared
<elky> Folorn, tar?
<elky> oh, what are you untarring?
<Folorn> yes
<Folorn> its un tared just dunno how to install after its been unarchived
<vnc786> how do I remove completely gnome in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit ?
<elky> i missed the first part of your query earlier. i don't know what archive you just extracted
<Folorn> and its now a just a reg folder.. normally ive got a debian/package installer i just right click with elky
<elky> "it" ?
<adas> @elky i believed i used auto speed detect but not sure if I can change write speed
<adas> using linux k3b and some other burner app
<elky> adas, it won't go super slow unless you tell it to, nobody writing their music to cd wants to wait, and it doesn't matter for music files, but it does for linux isos
<elky> i can't say i've burned a cd in the past 3 years either i'm afraid, so i haven't a clue what to suggest
<elky> my latest laptop doesn't even have an optical drive :D
<adas> i guess I can try..but I KNOW MY DRIVE DOESN'T WORK PROPERLY...so looking for work around
<adas> so my real question is can I mount external and load from there once ubuntu errors out to sheLl?
<elky> adas, that depends entirely on how much it got through.
<elky> if it got as far as a full dash shell, probably. if it's a busybox shell, probably not.
<elky> adas, you could take the hdd out and connect it in or to another machine , install, then put the hdd back in the machine that lacks usb boot in bios
<___leaf___> Hello, on 12.04. I'm using rkhunter. When I check rkhunter.log, it's empty even though I ran rkhunter recently, any suggestions please as to why this is happening?
<adas> yeah, thats a lot of work, and I would have to buy hardware
<adas> if im going that route id rather buy a new dvd drive
<adas> was wondering if anyone had some skills with the shell in install instances
<Aesthetic> ugh...at least gdm works
<Aesthetic> wtf could have broken lightdm so much?
<adas> maybe not?
<adas> thanks for the help
<adas> 1
<brianblaze> good evening beautiful people!
<DaDaDosPrompts> Has anyone had any troubles with libvdpau when watching YouTube on Firefox in 12.04 lately?
<DaDaDosPrompts> Mine complains about the .so file for that library every time I open a YouTube page, dumping its complaint onto the STDOUT of a terminal I have open elsewhere (Firefox isn't being called from that terminal)
<dward> Aesthetic: when you use startx to start lightdm are you using sudo or regular
<dward> Aesthetic: after boot, not that that is the issue. but what user are you using startx with
<imran2> i need help with the scrolling issue
<DaDaDosPrompts> welp, I figured out at least part of the problem
<DaDaDosPrompts> my instance of firefox had been created by a `fossil ui` call to an open fossil repo
<DaDaDosPrompts> which is why it was appearing on the STDOUT or STDERR of my terminal
<DaDaDosPrompts> hm
<imran2> can any one help me fix the system wide scrolling issue , using the mouse wheel scroll?? button
<dward> imran2: is it a new issue? sounds like a problem with your driver
<dward> imran2, what type of mouse is it
<imran2> canyon USB based
<imran2> it scrolls
<imran2> but not like how i would do in windows?
<dward> imran2, what do you mean
<imran2> i cannot configure the no of lines i can scroll
<dward> imran2, not sure if that is implemented with ubuntu standard configs
<dward> imran2  it is probably dependent on the driver
<imran2> no it is not possible
<imran2> to use the genome based s
<imran2> ubuntu provided mouse applet
<imran2> the problem is that it causing me pain in my Carpal tunnel syndrome
<imran2> such a problem is not found in Windows
<imran2> or when i use windows
<oldude67> how do i change from normal gdm in ubuntu to lubuntus lightdm?
<dward> oldude67, the normal display manager for ubuntu is lightdm
<oldude67> dward, then how do i kill the log on noise? when it boots? its loud/
<dward> oldude67, you can use ubuntu-tweak
<dward> oldude67, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads/
<dward> it's a tweak tool for unity
<oldude67> dward, ill look into it. just thought there was away to kill the log on sound. just forgot the speakers were on and its late here...pives me off sometimes.
<dward> it has a gui with the option to turn off the login sound
<oldude67> and unity is like windows 8 wont ever use it.
<oldude67> if it wasnt for not putting /home on a seperate partition, id just redo the whole dang thing.
<dward> oldude67 okay i have a solution for you then
<oldude67> dward, hold on im reading about the tweaks thanks for the info.
<dward> oldude67 you gotta find the greeter config file
<dward> oldude67 mine is here /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml
<dward> but you can find it with 'locate unity-greeter | grep xml'
<oldude67> dward, ok, give me a sec. lets see what it has to say.
<dward> oldude67 near the end is the config for the sound
<dward> oldude67 just change true to false
<oldude67> dward, thanks im about half way there...lol. old and tired.
<dward> oldude67 not super friendly but no need to get ubuntu-tweak
<oldude67> dward, k thanks, looking at both right now.
<dward> no problem. I like to keep my system clean too, so i avoid those extras if i can. ubuntu is all about making things eaiser though so....
<dward> easier usually means gui
<toiletofwisdom> hi all
<J2cloud> i am too unregged
<J2cloud> redded
<J2cloud> ...you know what
<dup> wat
<J2cloud> Hello everyone
<J2cloud> Is anyonne awake?
<toiletofwisdom> Nah
<dward> everyone died
<dup> Only slightly.
<J2cloud> Well darn
<J2cloud> Well, anyone around, I have an overscan issue on Ubuntu 12.10
<dup> overscan?
<J2cloud> And I'm not sure how to fix it. I can't see the edges of  my screen connected via HDMI
<helmut_> hi
<dup> Hi.
<dward> @j2cloud is your resolution set to the correct mode
<J2cloud> yes. 1920x1080
<J2cloud> Normally that would be an option in a graphics card control panel, but that's not in Ubuntu, and It won't let me use the Catalyst Control (Graphics card control panel) because it doesn't think i have an AMD driver installed
<J2cloud> But it is an AMD card
<dup> !catalyst
<dward> j2clouad, are you pretty familiar with linux yet may i ask?
<dr_willis> ive seen that setting in the amd drivers on ubuntu.. but i found it easier to just turn off overscan on the tv/monitor
<dward> j2cloud, might be hacky, but you could def fix it with xrandr
<J2cloud> dr_willis: my monitor is actually a TV, and I have never been able to figure out why the computer controls are disabled
<J2cloud> dward: I would say i'm still very amateur
<dr_willis> my tv - had settings in ITS menus to disable overscan. but its a fairly high end samsung
<dr_willis> i was having to use the ati contol panel thing to tweak the res befor id found that setting
<dr_willis> now i dont need the ati config..
<J2cloud> There's the thing
<dr_willis> helps on other pcs' and os's ive been using also with this tv
<J2cloud> i can't even use the ati config
<J2cloud> It won;t let me run it because it says no card found or something
<dward> j2cloud do you have the fglrx-amdcccle package?
<J2cloud> Catalyst Control Center?
<J2cloud> I believe that's what the package was called
<J2cloud> Yes, but when i run it, i get this
<J2cloud> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<J2cloud> No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly.
<J2cloud> Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<J2cloud> And when i do *that*, i get another error
<J2cloud> "One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the sustem."
<dward> do you know what driver you are using?
<dward> @j2cloud
<J2cloud> "Gallium 0.4 on AMD ARUBA "
<dward> what is currently being used
<J2cloud> ^^
<dward> you have a desktop display running?
<J2cloud> Yes
<J2cloud> via HDMI
<J2cloud> This is a laptop, if that helps
<dward> run 'sudo lspci'
<J2cloud> the card in it is an AMD Radeon 7520G
<dward> find your video card in that list
<J2cloud> i ran lspci | grep VGA
<J2cloud> Gallium 0.4 on AMD ARUBA
<J2cloud> oh
<J2cloud> sorry
 * J2cloud Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
<FloodBot1> J2cloud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J2cloud> Whoops. my bad.
<dward> j2cloud first colum of that line is the slot number
<dward> j2cloud first colum of that line is the slot number
<J2cloud> 00:01.0?
<dward> run 'sudo lspci -v -s 00:01.0' and it should say the kernel driver
<dward> what is the kernel driver in use and kernel module
<J2cloud> kernel driver is radeon
<J2cloud> i don't see anything that says kernel module
<dward> hmm it is probably the same, to make sure run 'sudo lsmod | grep radeon'
<J2cloud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564111/
<usuario__> xD
<usuario__> xD
<usuario__> xD
<FloodBot1> usuario__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gipzo> Hi. I have Ubuntu server installed on USB flash-drive and I'm inserting it on different, but identical motherboards. And I have problem with network cards: first - sometimes it change network interface name (from eth0 to eth1, for example). And second - on some motherboards it doesn't detect network interface at all
<dward> j2cloud: i would try to reinstall the proprietary driver from the radeon website and see if that helps
<gipzo> I tried to remove all lines in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, but it doesn't help at all
<gipzo> On ifconfig -a i have lo and eth0 interface, which have mac address with FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<gipzo> but lspci detects gigabit ethernet card
<___leaf___> Hello, I'm trying to set logrotate to keep the last 4 copies of rkhunter log files. ie. rkhunter.log.1...rkhunter.log.2. Any help with this please?
<tarzeau> how can i remove/delete my launchpad account?
<dward> gipzo, is this booting from the live cd kernel or after installation
<gipzo> No, it's system on a flash drive, not live cd
<dward> tarzeau, you should probably check the launchpad website...
<gipzo> I use http://people.ofset.org/~ckhung/p/mk-boot-usb/ for making flashes
<tarzeau> dward: i did, and i couldn't find it
<dward> gipzo, but you are booting off of the usb kernel correct? you haven't installed ubuntu yet?
<gipzo> dward: I installed ubuntu on HDD, then I made bootable flash and copied everything to usb
<dward> tarzeau: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing
<dward> google is your friend
<gipzo> dward: And everything working fine, except network interfaces
<tarzeau> dward: ok found it, thanks
<neirpyc> Anyone else in here using Hexchat?
<J2cloud> neirpyc: I use it.
<dward> gipzo, the kernel loaded from the installation iso's is a bit different than the kernel that is isntalled, different drivers, different packages, etc..
<dward> gipzo: the auto detect can be a bit wonky
<J2cloud> dward, trying to reinstall the drivers gives the error "One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system."
<neirpyc> J2cloud, You wouldn't happen to know how to make it open channels after /nickserv ident would you?
<J2cloud> like, on startup?
<gipzo> dward: I have same hardware... and kernel is normal ubuntu 11.10 kernel
<dward> gipzo: is it causing a problem? see if it persists after installing the kernel
<J2cloud> Or specifically after that command?
<gipzo> dward: But I'm not changing kernel
<neirpyc> J2cloud, Yeah, I have it auto join a few rooms on connect, but one of the rooms never joins because it says I'm not identified yet. I have it set up to identify on join, though.
<dward> j2cloud, he is asking about irc chat commands
<dward> j2cloud, not your driver
<J2cloud> i know
<gipzo> dward: I think the problem is in network drivers, but how could i find out which drivers i want?
<leptone_> i cant get FoxVox to work. when i select text and "speak selected text" there is no sound. anyone know whats going on?
<neirpyc> Ah, I didn't know you were in the middle of something! Please, ignore me for now. I'll fiddle with it a bit more. =)
<gipzo> need*
<dward> gipzo, yes, it's hard to diagnose this before an install though. the kernel is booted differently when it is booted differently when installed
<dward> gipzo, is your first box installed and one the rest installed?
<dward> gipzo, compat-drivers is the standard for drivers in the linux kernel
<gipzo> dward: I have same motherboards and same cpu's (http://www.msi.com/product/mb/H61I-E35--B3-.html)
<dward> gipzo they are usually auto detected
<dward> gipzo yes but is ubuntu installed on one system, on both, or on neither?
<dward> gipzo, sorry about the typo a couple lines up
<leptone_> does anyone know the text-to-speech add-on "FoxVox" for Firefox?
<dup> I've not heard of it.
<gipzo> I have 5 pc's with same hardware, I installed attached HDD on first pc, installed and configured ubuntu on it
<leptone_> im looking for a good text-to-speech solution that allows me to highlight text in my browser and have that read. Does anyonee know of a good one?
<gipzo> the copied this system to usb and inserted it in this pc
<gipzo> and it works perfectly
<gipzo> but when i insert it in other pc's i have troubles with network interfaces
<father> plz , Unable to locate package armitage
<j0d3> buenos días
<father> hi
<father> plz help :Unable to locate package
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Hi, I use ubuntu 12.10, when I try to connect to server via nautilus, I get message "Can't load the supported server method list. Please check your gvfs installation." in a dialog
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I've followed directions on this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87335/nautilus-cannot-load-supported-server-method-list-please-check-your-gvfs-inst
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> But I still cannot connect to server.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Do you know how to resolve this?
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dup> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Plumblum> hello, im having trouble adding php-zeroc-ice to my system, i should get an IcePHP.so in my php's extensions dir
<Plumblum> but i have no clue on where zeroc-ice gets installed when apt-get etc etc
<dysun> Hi all. Hoping one of you guys can help. I'm trying to get vlan tagged traffic from GNS3 out to my switch, but i think the interface that it's connected to ( on the Linux machine) keeps dropping it. I've already modified the MTU from 1500 to 2000, and the dropped packet count keeps on increasing every 2 seconds by 12
<dysun> is there a way to get the traffic through?
<superdo> hi, any hint how to compile krusader latest beta?
<ikonia> superdo: what hint do you need ?
<ikonia> superdo: what's not working ?
<superdo> beta1 has a bug, but beta 3 doesnt
<superdo> but beta3 is not in deb package
<azi`> is there a way to install ubuntu with xfce from the start? other than using xubuntu?
<auronandace> !mini | azi`
<ubottu> azi`: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bourne> So If I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Bourne> and the screen goes dark as soon as I start the install
<Bourne> problem with my graphics card?
<dadan> f
<dadan> quit
<ace_> How can I upgrade from 10.10
<ace_> to 12.04
<ace_> upgrade to 11.04 failed
<dward> ace, why did it fail?
<pzn> using 12.10, if I do this: "setxkbmap -model thinkpad60 -layout br" by keyboard starts working OK. after hibernate-restore, the keyboard is lost and I need to execute the command again... how to fix this? thanks in advance
<Kartagis> how long would sudo mkfs.ntfs -q /dev/sdf1 take for a 3TB disk?
<acelitemn> hello
<dward> pzn do you want to make the change permanent
<dward> ?
<dward> pzn to make a permanent change you could run sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<dward> pzn then sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<dward> kartagis, depends on the hardware, could take a very long time
<dward> kartagis, but shouldn't take more than 5 minutes.
<dward> more like 2 minutes i would guess, but the speed could be increased with configuration kartagis
<azbarcea> hi everyone ...
<azbarcea> any idea why if [ "some-tmp" == "*tmp" ] ; then echo x; else echo y; fi prints "y" in Ubuntu,  and not "x"?
<Kartagis> dward: before, I did it without -q and it took 1375 minutes. now I did with -q and I had to break at 43 minutes
<dward> azbarecea read up on test, run 'man test', you are matching two strings and "some-tmp" != "*tmp"
<dward> kartagis, that seems a bit excessive
<dward> kartagis, but i think i may have underestimated come to think of it.
<dward> kartagis you could set a stripe size to make it run quicker and set the inetrnal and lazy-count variables
<azbarcea> dward: thx, but in other distro it uses the regexp having *?. as special chars ...
<dward> those cause a delay between writting the inode tables (default is close to 2 seconds)
<lordcyfer> Hello everybody i would like to know if someone did an auto-install cd/dvd of Ubuntu 12.04 desktop using presseed ? My final target is to do the full auto install without network.
<Kartagis> dward: stripe size? how do I set that?
<llutz> azbarcea: single square brackets don't use regesps
<llutz> regexps*
<Kartagis> dward: apparently I completely misread man page. it was -f for quick, not -q
<dward> kartagis, to use regexp with test do this
<alvesjnr> hi al. I'm tired of losing 1G RAM for chrome. Which browser you suggest me to try?
<dward> if [[ "some-tmp" == *"tmp" ]]
<dward> that would be the proper bash
<azi`> auronandace: thanks! So I should use the minimal CD and then select my preferred window manager?
<dward> kartagis, sorry wrong person
<dward> kartagis, okay let me know if that speeds things up, if not, i could help you with stripe size
<seamus_> I run Lubuntu 12.04,  wish to install Dr. Racket, so I went to the site and got the file--- it's a .sh file. So I tried to run it and it stopped and gave me the following which leaves me stuck. /usr/racket-tmp-install/bin/racket: 1: /usr/racket-tmp-install/bin/racket: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<seamus_> Error: installation failed
<Kartagis> dward: now it took 7 seconds
<dward> kartagis, that's more like it
<dward> azbarcea: if [[ "some-tmp" == *"tmp" ]]
<dward> azbarcea: would be the correct bash
<dward> azbarcea: i don't think that varies between distrobutions
<akela> exit
<row> Hey guys. Adobe illustrator work in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<caput_draconis> maybe using some wine trickery, and also depending on the version...
<caput_draconis> unless of a very specific reason try inkscape
<dward> row: check winehq
<dward> row: i know older versions work okay
<histo> !appdb | row
<ubottu> row: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<XP> how to fix this code to split this into two strings, before "on", and after. http://pastebin.com/DAyKy4zT ...
<XP> how to fix this code to split this into two strings, before "on", and after. http://pastebin.com/DAyKy4zT ...  anyone?
<lordcyfer> Hello nobody can help me ??
<lordcyfer> Hello everybody i would like to know if someone did an auto-install cd/dvd of Ubuntu 12.04 desktop using presseed ? My final target is to do the full auto install without network.
<llutz> XP: ##c  exists
<histo> lordcyfer: I don't completely understand your question.
<burtonium> llutz: if you can't help, keep your useless comment for yourself
<llutz> !ot | burtonium
<ubottu> burtonium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcyfer> I need to do an auto install cd or dvd to install an ubuntu 12.04 with the ubuntu-desktop environments and other tools
<burtonium> !ot|llutz
<ubottu> llutz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcyfer> but my install is doing an error at the end
<histo> lordcyfer: unattended install
<[Linux]Horst> how do i check which fonts are set for sans, serif and sans serif?
<llutz> !pm | burtonium
<ubottu> burtonium: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lordcyfer> so histo ?
<histo> lordcyfer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unattended-ubuntu-installations-made-easy.html here's a howto for ya
<llutz> burtonium: stop PMing me, i don't read those
<burtonium> llutz: i don't need your help, i just appologized, for missunderstanding ;)
<lordcyfer> This how to is the worst one of all i found
<lordcyfer> my problem is the fact the i don't want to install without the network
<lordcyfer> Does not matter
<lordcyfer> i'll find
<daughain> MOrning, all.
<dup> gmorn
<histo> !install | lordcyfer
<ubottu> lordcyfer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daughain> Exactly what is going on when I get:sudo: unable to resolve host Antiquities-Mobi
<histo> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<histo> lordcyfer: ^^^^^
<lordcyfer> I know it by heart already
<lordcyfer> it is ok
<lordcyfer> i found my problem was the base system
<histo> lordcyfer: You do not need network to install. I'm not sure what your question is again
<lordcyfer>  My final target is to do the full auto install without network.  <<< from my 1st and second question
<acelitemn> hello what is best free dynamic ip updater?
<caput_draconis> few choices lately, prob no-ip
<acelitemn> ty
<histo> lordcyfer: You don't need network if you are using a cd
<histo> !best | acelitemn
<ubottu> acelitemn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acelitemn> im using dyndns its not free :(
<lordcyfer> his to did you try ?
<histo> lordcyfer: I've installed ubuntu without network plenty of times.
<lordcyfer> so something is missing in my pressed file
<histo> lordcyfer: I have not tried using a method that you are.
<histo> lordcyfer: is there a reason your not just cloning?
<lordcyfer> Yes
<lordcyfer> I will have lot of differents machines
<lordcyfer> all around the world
<lordcyfer> We had a discussion with my team about that
<histo> lordcyfer: are you going to hand out your cd's then? You could just hand out an image
<lordcyfer> forget his to
<lordcyfer> i know what i am doing and why
<histo> lordcyfer: okay the prehaps you can explain the error you are getting and when?
<histo> lordcyfer: are you selecting a package that is not present on the cd?
<lordcyfer> d-i base-installer/install-recommends boolean true
<lordcyfer> d-i base-installer/kernel/image string linux-generic openssh
<lordcyfer> I just install that
<histo> lordcyfer: did you see the section about disabling network completely?
<lordcyfer> yes
<lordcyfer> i did
<histo> #d-i netcfg/enable boolean false
<histo> lordcyfer: what is your set to?
<histo> didyou uncomment it?
<lordcyfer> for sure
<lordcyfer> lol
<histo> cant you paste your config please
<lordcyfer> 2 min
<histo> lordcyfer: pate.ubuntu.com
<lordcyfer> need coffeee
<histo> lordcyfer: sorry paste.ubuntu.com
<daughain> Ubuntu pate.......hmmm
<histo> lol
<lordcyfer> It's ok it work
<lordcyfer> Now i'll add a local apt repo
<lordcyfer> Guys
<lordcyfer> a question
<lordcyfer> if you need a set of dpkg
<lordcyfer> and all the dependancies
<lordcyfer> from a very minimal install how would you do ?
<daughain> <----n00b
<daughain> I just ask questions..
<iciraus> If no one asked questions there would be no answers.. :)
<histo> !cloning | lordcyfer
<ubottu> lordcyfer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<lordcyfer> Guys Thanks a lot
<daughain> iciraus, True, but I have no answers yet, which is kinda a problem.
<histo> daughain: what were you doing when you received that error?
<daughain> Trying to edit fstab.
<daughain> histo, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<k1l_> dont use sudo for grafical programs
<k1l_> use gksudo instead
<sddhrthrt> hey i have trouble using usb_modprobe
<daughain> Yeah......kil_, I dont kn ow emnough commands to do that.
<neirpyc> As what I would consider pretty hardcore Ubuntu users, what FTP client do you recommend?
<histo> daughain: well you should be using gksudo with graphical apps for one. For two you shouldn't be receiving an error about a URL not resolving whiel editing a file.
<histo> !details | sddhrthrt
<ubottu> sddhrthrt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daughain> histo, Thats the confusion that sent me here. :)
<daughain> the other issue I get is; No protocol specified
<daughain> Cannot open display:
<histo> daughain: gksu gedit /etc/fstab and paste.ubuntu.com the output
<daughain> then back to prompt. Ok.
<histo> daughain: did you recently change your hostname?
<daughain> I did it temporarily earlier to try something, but I didnt make it a permanent change.
<daughain> histo, Just says Cannot open display
<histo> daughain: okay that's why sudo is broken
<histo> !hostname | daughain
<ubottu> daughain: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<daughain> I need to reboot?
<histo> daughain: Or you could change it back
<histo> daughain: the important part is that hostname matches /etc/hosts
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. I have a question about the lxpanel, i run lubuntu 12.04.. I run two monitors in twinview with nvidas drivers 304 and it is like the desktop is a long stretched one even if, if i maximize a window it maximize to fill only one monitor.. the left namely. i would like to know if this is how it is in twinwiew.. or if one could make it so somehow that it can maximize in right monitor also and that there is seperated lxpanels for both monitors.. i have trie
<daughain> Far as I can tell, it *should* be back. Command hostname shows what it was before I did the temp change.
<histo> daughain: what does cat /etc/hosts   show?
<daughain> Cat shows the correct machine name
<histo> daughain: hrm...
<daughain> I made no changes to /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname
<histo> daughain: you said you did earlier how did you revert them?
<daughain> simply sudo hostname <newhost>
<histo> daughain: and how did you change it back?
<daughain> I closed that terminal event and reopened a new one./
<histo> daughain: so sudo doesn't work with any application?
<daughain> As far as I can tell, I dont use it often, honestly.
<daughain> histo, Everything I have tried it with has failed.
<burtonium> what if you change hostname file in /etc/
<Lynx> Hello!
<daughain> burtonium, As in make a permanent change and see if it works?
<daughain> Monring, Lynx
<burtonium> daughain: i needed to change hostname on my netbook last night. I just did: sudo nano /etc/hostname and changed the name. And it worked.
<daughain> burtonium, I cannot use sudo currently, the problem appears to be the fact that I used sudo hostname <newhost> last night to test something.
<burtonium> ohhhhh
<burtonium> daugh: can you get root privileges by sudo -s?
<daughain> I used that command, because I thought it would allow for a temporary change.
<daughain> burtonium, How do I use that?
<burtonium> just type in terminal
<burtonium> sudo -s
<burtonium> and you should be looged in as root
<daughain> Yes, that worked.
<k1l_> histo: using sudo with gui programs will break the rights of the folders and files
<k1l_> i would recommend "sudo -i"
<k1l_> (instead of -s)
<daughain> Whats the difference?
<k1l_> -i sets the enviroment variables right
<daughain> That worked too.
<burtonium> can you now change hostname?
<burtonium> or can you now open /etc/hostname for editing?
<daughain> burtonium, I dont *want* to change hostname. It honestly begins to look like I need to reboot to undo the temp change I tried to make.
<daughain> burtonium, Going to try opening fstab, yes.
<daughain> Still wont open, and has the same errors.
<daughain> Even running as root.
<demonio> hi all, for connect to a wep AP how can i use the iwconfig command? I issue this iwconfig interface essid "name_AP" key keyAP, but it doesn't work
<k1l_> which errors? daughain
<daughain> kil_, No protocol specified
<daughain> No protocol specified
<daughain> Cannot open display:
<daughain> And a message to check the man page.
<k1l_> daughain: reboot
<daughain> lol
<k1l_> daughain: oh wait
<daughain> Actually, I thin k thats what I need to do.
<k1l_> open a terminal and type: "ls -al ~/.ICEAuthority"
<daughain> kil_, A new instance of term, or the one I already have open?
<k1l_> doesnt matter
<daughain> kil_, ls: cannot access /root/.ICEauthority: No such file or directory
<patc> Hi, how can I list all dm-xx devices? I got one that triggers messages like this "lost page write due to I/O error on dm-11"... so how to know "what" is dm-11?
<k1l_> daughain: no, not a s root
<k1l_> daughain: dont run everything as root. that will cause you alot of problems
<daughain> Actually, I thought I had exited out of root when I ran it at first.
<daughain> kil_, -rw------- 1 daughain daughain 5600 Feb 24 19:53 /home/daughain/.ICEauthority
<swordsmanz> iv got a problem were ubuntu won't  map my second display, any ideas ?
<k1l_> daughain: hmm, that is ok
<daughain> Yeah, let me try a reboot, and see what happens.
<k1l_> daughain: i would recommend to not stay logged in as root user
<daughain> I usually dont, I just use sudo when needed.
<daughain> I didnt even know I how to run as root till you told me how. :P
<Lynxx> hello i'm on ubuntu 12.10 ... i am having problems with grep hanging with everything.. doesnt seem to matter what option i use it hangs and only ctrl x or c allows me to exit . whats going on?
<patc> Noone about these dm-devices?
<GoGirl> hi
<daughain> So far a reboot seems to have solved my issue.....
<packetfrog> hihi
<k1l_> daughain: now just dont write sudo in front of all commands :)
<daughain> But its so much fun....
<k1l_> :/
<daughain> That was sarcasm, kil_
<daughain> brb
<GoGirl> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on HP Compaq nx6125, and since then my wifi connection doesnt work. Does anyone know how could I solve the problem, because  no metter what I try it still doesnt work. Also: one of errors was: Module b43 does not exist
<packetfrog> gogirl http://askubuntu.com/questions/63648/how-do-i-install-this-patched-b43-driver
<GoGirl> packetfrog I will try that tnx..
<packetfrog> you need a driver for your wireless card that works
<Bitvilag> hi everyone
<packetfrog> hi
<Bitvilag> i have a question about q67 intel motherboard with ubuntu?!
<packetfrog> ok
<Bitvilag> does anyone know anything about q67 chipset?
<packetfrog> google does  whats wrong?
<Bitvilag> lol google does not help haha
<packetfrog> what is the problem
<Bitvilag> i cant seem find any info about its remote management capabilities
<Bitvilag> and if its good enough for an ubuntu server ... for website
<packetfrog> Bitvilag http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Active_Management_Technology
<packetfrog> google knows all
<Bitvilag> i tried for an hour i am not sure why i did not end up here
<Lynxx> can i safely uninstall and reinstall grep?
<packetfrog> I copy pasted your item name and clicked two things...
<Lynxx> i think installing an eggdrop screwed it up
<packetfrog> not complaining though
<TecHSpec> Hi everyone! On the Device page for Ubuntu, there is a text that says "and access to remote Windows apps over protocols from Microsoft, Citrix, Wyse and VMWare",  How does this work? If i understand corectly, i will remote connect to an windows aplication running on a server. But lets say i am using Photoshop on this windows server, and remotely viewing the program in Ubuntu.. Is it possible to save and open the files on my  ubuntu d
<zxxandxxz> ciao belli
<[HUN]Bitvilag> dammn i got disconnected
<zxxandxxz> hi
<Lynxx> doesnt seem like anyone is helping  today
<packetfrog> whats the problem
<zlatan> hi, when I try to shutdown ubuntu it just hangs at ubuntu logo running those dots :)
<packetfrog> Lynxx sudo apt-get -f install grep
<[HUN]Bitvilag> packetfrog -- did it say that q67 chipset has this feature
<packetfrog> zlatan http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown
<packetfrog> bit  Yes it did
<packetfrog> Bit i googled the board   got to intel spec sheet   googled the feature you wanted...
<[HUN]Bitvilag> oh i c
<packetfrog> Just google the board name and intel
<[HUN]Bitvilag> i still dont get how this thing works
<TecHSpec> packetfrog, you are amazing! you answer everything here! =) do you know anything about "remote Windows apps over protocols from Microsoft, Citrix, Wyse and VMWare"  into ubuntu?
<[HUN]Bitvilag> like does it run a webserver at all times ??!!
<Lynxx> well i cleaned up stuff, tried reinstalling
<Lynxx> grep still hangs
<packetfrog> TecHSpec Not personally  I can google it though
<Lynxx> unless i do grep -r
<Lynxx> but 'grep (searchstring)' causes it to hang
<packetfrog> Bit you have to read the wiki  I wouldnt pay for it though
<packetfrog> Lynxx one sec
<[HUN]Bitvilag> i c thanks for the info
<[HUN]Bitvilag> i am reading it right now
<TecHSpec> packetfrog google i can do my self =) But thanks anyway =)
<packetfrog> Lynxx BRB
<Lynxx> ok
<packetfrog> Lynxx ? sudo apt-get remove grep    DO NOT REBOOT DIRECTLY DO A     sudo apt-get install grep
<packetfrog> I just tested and I am still stable :)
<Lynxx> ok
<Bitvilag> tested what?
<packetfrog> something for lynx
<Bitvilag> oh ok
<packetfrog> removing grep and reinstalling
<Bitvilag> its possible?:P
<Lynxx> well i reistalled still hangs
<Lynxx> maybe i was thinking of pgrep
<daughain> So much for that....
<minas> hi. My terminal (gnome-terminal) sometimes displays text like this: http://i49.tinypic.com/biv1ig.jpg Any ideas why?
<packetfrog> daug  whats wrong
<Lynxx> oh well i might figure it out sometime
<daughain> Trying to sync my box.com acct in 12.04, followed the directions on liberiangeek.net, and it doesnt work.
<packetfrog> Lynxx i think you are using it wrong
<Lynxx> possibly
<Lynxx> because i just used pgrep and it returned what i was looking for
<Lynxx> i was doing 'grep filename'
<packetfrog> daughain http://askubuntu.com/questions/237529/how-can-i-use-box-com-to-sync-my-home-directory-across-machines
<packetfrog> grep just parses out the stuff you want
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<packetfrog> so it would hang
<daughain> I'll try that now...
<packetfrog> hello
<daughain> Thanks.
<k1l_> Lynxx: you are using grep the right way?
<Lynxx> i am?
<k1l_> Lynxx: i think you are missing the search string
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi Guys, I used Ubuntu a while back now and I just wanted to know, how is gaming with Ubuntu now?
<packetfrog> he was just using the wrong command and got worried.
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: depends on the game
<Lynxx> which would be
<packetfrog> jimi it is great  we have steam now
<Jimi_Neutral> without Steam
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: its a lot better than it was, I play Urban terror and penumbra :)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: the humble bundles are decent as well
<Jimi_Neutral> WHat about things like call of duty, baldurs gate, the new sim city and so on
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: check the wine appdb to see how they run
<toxboi> Hi all, I recently got a HP Envy 4-1020ea laptop and installed Ubuntu 12.04 on it. Everything is working perfectly except hibernation. When I rum pm-hibernate, the system turns off but nothing is restored upon resuming. Any help will be highly appreciated. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: also check the same for cedega and crossover office
<ActionParsnip> toxboi: are there any bugs reported?
<toxboi> ActionParsnip: none that I can find.
<Jimi_Neutral> cedega and crossover office?
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: yes
<ActionParsnip> toxboi: do you have the latest updates and bios?
<Lynxx> yeah i think i confused pgrep and grep.. thanks folks
<Jimi_Neutral> What is that? As I said, was a long time ago :)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: the web will tell you far more than I can on here
<Jimi_Neutral> ok ty
<BluesKaj> toxboi, hope your swap partitipn is as large as your RAM , or greater
<ActionParsnip> toxboi: what is the output of:  free -m       please use a pastebin to host the output. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: nice catch
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip , and it's early here
<toxboi> BluesKaj: Yes, it is.
<histo> toxboi: How big is your swap?
<histo> toxboi: compared to RAM
<histo> and how much of it is in use prior to hibernating
<toxboi> histo: Swap: 20G, RAM: 16G
<toxboi> is that an issue?
<histo> toxboi: when the system is running prior to pm-hybernate or whatever type in free and see how much swap is being used
<CommaCrazy> hi all
<CommaCrazy> hi all, I have a bit of a problem, on a (stupid) Ubuntu desktop on of my colleagues managed to corrupt an .ods file
<CommaCrazy> and by rebooting the machine
<CommaCrazy> s there a way that I can recover that file
<toxboi> histo: ah, right. I don't know that as laptop is at home. I shall look into it later today and get back to you.
<CommaCrazy> ??
<toxboi> thanks histo, ActionParsnip and BluesKaj. Cheers guys!
<histo> !undelete | CommaCrazy
<ubottu> CommaCrazy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jimi_Neutral> Ok thanks guys
<Jimi_Neutral> One more thing
<Jimi_Neutral> I seem to have an issue finding iTunes after installing Playonlinux. Anyone know if it is even available any more. Cant find anything pertaining to that on the internet.
<Dra|n> can i install pear from apt=get?
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: appdb again dude. I don't believe it works
<ActionParsnip> !find pear
<ubottu> Found: debpear, libghc-shakespeare-css-dev, libghc-shakespeare-css-doc, libghc-shakespeare-css-prof, libghc-shakespeare-dev, libghc-shakespeare-doc, libghc-shakespeare-i18n-dev, libghc-shakespeare-i18n-doc, libghc-shakespeare-i18n-prof, libghc-shakespeare-js-dev (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pear&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<histo> Dra|n: I think it's php5-pear or something like that
<Jimi_Neutral> Odd, I have seen tonnes of tuts for it and seen them working in videos.
<ActionParsnip> Dra|n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PhpPear  that?
<Dra|n> ActionParsnip, i think, its for install drush ?
<Dra|n> ActionParsnip, yes thanks!
<Jimi_Neutral> yeah loads of entrys on wine
<safridzal> hi, i'd like to ask, if i already have / and /home partition, and I want to make another ext4 on my disk as "music partition", how to make that partition writeable by me (not root)?? is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> safridzal: add it in /etc/fstab and you can specify the access you want
<histo> safridzal: rw access when you mount it in fstab. Or on cli. Also are you sure you need another partition?
<histo> safridzal: You can just create a folder.
<safridzal> ActionParsnip: histo: ahh, so that's all i need to add as option? the "rw" ?? because i only add nodev and no*i forgot
<ActionParsnip> safridzal: add it in fstab and it will mount at boot
<histo> !mount | safridzal Also if you are running debian you should ask in #ubuntu
<ubottu> safridzal Also if you are running debian you should ask in #ubuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<histo> safridzal: sorry meant ask in #debian but either way
<heraclitis> http://i.imgur.com/3XBoOz4.jpg
<safridzal> histo: yea, i know that, but i dont like debian channel, i prefer here.. :D (and so i think its better if i'm not saying im using debian here)
<safridzal> hehe
<histo> safridzal: well you also asked in #linux
<dward> heracltis: cableporn
<dward> @heraclitis
<safridzal> okay2, i've found the fstab and mpunt manual, reading it now :D
<sogeking99> Hey guys, if I get kubuntu-desktop will it remove unity? Or and I have them both.
<safridzal> thanks
<ActionParsnip> safridzal: if you are using debian then your support is not here
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: you will have both Gnome and KDE
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: you will get the choice at login time
<francis> Hi people
<sogeking99> Okay thanks ActionParsnip anyway I can try out cinnamon? Or does that require mint?
<demonio> hi all, i have a wifi with open key, so i type iwconfig wlan0 essid "essid_my_network", thene i issue dhclient wlan0 but it doesn't seem work
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: there is a PPA you can use
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: the support for Cinammon is in the mint channels
<sogeking99> Okay thanks
<heraclitis> lol dward
<ActionParsnip> demonio: is it a server install?
<demonio> ActionParsnip no no i want just to connect my ubuntu to my wifi
<dward> heraclitis that is where you got that picture right? reddit?
<ActionParsnip> demonio: why not use the icon in the top right hand corner?
<heraclitis> yup, it was actually under "beautiful server" but yeah, it's awesome
<demonio> ActionParsnip i'm running a guide for make this by terminal
<histo> safridzal: did you try mounting it and did you have write issues?
<ActionParsnip> toxboi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86283/wake-up-from-sleep-on-hp-envy-14   found that, check if its applicable and try it :)
<anuspenetrator> hallo
<anuspenetrator> ik heb een harige anus
<dward> heraclitis i guess it was on r/pics too, there is an entire subreddit called r/cableporn though if you arent familiar. http://cableporn.reddit.com
<dward> check it out
<nipplez1> ActionParsnip, how's it going?
<ActionParsnip> nipplez1: not bad :)
<nipplez1> remember you helped me installing Ubuntu once?
<Jimi_Neutral> Ya know, Action...I am sure you are the one that helped me a few years ago with a few things. Been on here a long time lol
<Jimi_Neutral> hahahah and theres someone else!
<ActionParsnip> nipplez1: I've drank and slept since then
<histo> Jimi_Neutral: There are plenty of people that have been on here for years
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: been using Ubuntu since 7.04, so will have been around for a lot of stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: and Linux as a whole since 2001
<histo> I've been using ubuntu since the beginning.
<Fuzzles> who actually likes unity?
<dward> no one
<histo> !polls | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CookieM> me
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzles: its ok, its not great but not as bad as people make out imho
<histo> It's growing on me.
<Fuzzles> ActionParsnip, what de you like?
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzles: none, i just use fluxbox now
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzles: fluxbox + xcompmgr + docky :)
<dward> fluxbox is great
<histo> Fuzzles: I like the dash and for me it really doesn't matter which DE i'm in as I use the keyboard a lot. So I configure it so I barely use the touchpad on my laptop.
<Guest68923> Can anybody tell me which package contains chattr? I though it was e2fslibs which I have installed but there is no chattr !
<DJones> !find chattr
<heraclitis> @ dward that's awesome, I bookmarked that page
<ubottu> File chattr found in cpmtools, e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, kdepimlibs5-dev, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-hu, manpages-ja, manpages-pl, manpages-tr, manpages-zh (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=chattr&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> Guest68923: run:   dpkg -S chattr
<ActionParsnip> Guest68923: your OS can tell you :)
<DJones> Guest68923: See the info from ubottu above
<histo> Guest68923: also you can usally find at the bottom of the man page if it's part of another package
<ActionParsnip> Guest68923: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564564/
<yown> I want to use shred, or some other overwrite program on a USB flash drive. I was told that the drive should be unmounted to be safe, is this true? Well if it is, then I am having a problem, since I can't seem to just unmount it, every attempt has resulted in it being not seen by the OS at all
<histo> yown: sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<yown> histo Then it loses the drive
<ActionParsnip> yown: could use dd as well, same bag. You will still be able to access it as a block device using sudo
<Guest68923> OK I found it :) It was in the e2fsprogs package. Now it's working thanks.
<ActionParsnip> yown: you can then repartition and reuse the device
<dward> yown: delete the file, unmount then run zerofree /dev/FLASHDRIVE
<yown> ActionParsnip: dd is another version of shred?
<ActionParsnip> yown: you can writes 0s from the start of teh device to the end
<yown> dward I can't run anything on a drive that isn't seen
<krypto> is it possible to enable ksmtuned on ubuntu, i am not able to see that service on ubuntu
<histo> yown: If you unmount it it will lose control of the drive yes
<dward> yown: or you can not unmount and run 'dd if=/dev/null of=/where/ever/flashdrive/is/mounted
<histo> yown: dd != shred but you can overwrite with it.
<histo> dward: That doesn't work
<iknofailfu> guys, if system can't see partitions but it is possible to add them and mount with `addpart`, is there any way i could fix the partition table? i've read manpages for fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk but i suspect i just don't get it hah
<dward> yown it will be somewhere in /dev/
<ActionParsnip> dward: you don't use dd on mount points
<histo> dward: /dev/null != /dev/zero or /dev/random
<ActionParsnip> yown: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/blockdevice
<yown> histo "dd != shred but you can overwrite with it." I didn't quit fully understand that
<histo> yown: ^^^^ also add bs=1M
<dward> histo: /dev/zero exactly what i meant my bad
<ActionParsnip> yown: be very sure of the device so that you zero the right device, otherwise dd with stand for (d)ata (d)estroyer
<yown> So is it a issue/risk to run shred on a mounted drive?
<yown> is DD just as good as shred for removing data residue?
<ActionParsnip> yown: i don't think it will even run, it will be marked as busy
<histo> yown: I was saying dd doesn't equal shred. Although you can easily overwrite with dd.
<dward> ActionParsnip why not use dd if the flash drive is mounted?
<ActionParsnip> yown: yes it will go from end to end, zeroing out the storage
<histo> yown: shred does the same thing although it overwrite multiple times because there are some freaks out there that believe that data can be recovered after being overwritten.
<ActionParsnip> dward: It will destroy the FAT as well, might confuse the OS
<iknofailfu> yown, take a look at bcwipe propietary tool, but if it is flash memory and your goal is to erase it securely, writing zeroes with dd is not the best option, /dev/urandom at least
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: what is wrong with dd?
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, nothing wrong with dd, but flash memory requires several cycles
<histo> yown: iknofailfu is aparently one of those freaks that believes it can be recovered after being overwritten
<iknofailfu> to be erased securely
<yown> iknofailfu: Why is writting zeroes to it not a good option?
<histo> iknofailfu: That's not true
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: a single wipe is just as secure as 10.
<iknofailfu> histo, nah i believe in what is written in official research papers
<yown> But I shouldn't do it while it is mounted?
<histo> It's practically impossible to recover after a single wipe.
<jeetpei> Hi All i want to configure my Ubuntu to send me system report in every hour .. how can i do this
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: yeah, from when 1970?
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: look into gnome-schedule
<streulma> can someone convince me to use Ubuntu, prefered over Mac OS X (I have a Macbook Pro)
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: its a gui for cron
<ActionParsnip> streulma: try it, see what you think
<histo> iknofailfu: Yeah if you have an electron microscope and hundreds of years to go over each block looking for magnetic resonance and hoping that you got all #########################################blocks right you maybe able to rebuild a file.
<histo> It's just not possible
<jeetpei> i am using Lucid
<CallingPanther> Bill Gates once said no personal computer would ever have the need for more than 640K of memory too.
<iknofailfu> guys i believe you are not professionals in data recovery, as well as i am, my statements are based on researches' whitepapers
<histo> streulma: No you decide on your own.
<dward> ActionParsnip not if you specify an output file. it won't override the inode tables, it'll terminate when there is no more free disk space
<iknofailfu> don't be so offensive
<ActionParsnip> jeetpei: lucid is EOL in April this year. I suggest an upgrade to Precise soon
<histo> iknofailfu: I work in data recover
<yown> Should I avoid using DD, shred etc when the drive is mounted? If so, what are the risks?
<iknofailfu> that's sad you don't read those
<dward> ActionParsnip i'm pretty sure at least
<ActionParsnip> dward: everything in linux is a file....
<streulma> use rescue-dd
<histo> iknofailfu: It's a theory that hasn't been proven as I said it would take far too long perhaps you should read the "papers"
<histo> It's theoretically possible but so is many other things THAT WILL NEVER EVER HAPPEN
<iknofailfu> histo, i already said what my statements are based on, my opinion is not absolute, you may consider it or not, i don't really care =)
<histo> like throw a tennis ball at a brick wall. Quantum theory shows that on some random chance the tennis ball may actually pass through the wall unharmed. Go ahead and try that and get back to me when it happens.
<ActionParsnip> histo: good old Gutmann eh :)
<iknofailfu> quantum theory is not something 100% proven to be true
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: http://www.howtogeek.com/115573/htg-explains-why-you-only-have-to-wipe-a-disk-once-to-erase-it/
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> iknofailfu: NEITHER IS RECOVERING OVERWRITTEN DATA DOLT
<jeetpei> Andrew : yup i know but for now i have to stick with it till my all configuration migrate to precise
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, i know how to do that and i'm happy with it but thank you
<Jimi_Neutral> Yeah action, i dont forget a name, it was defo you lol
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: it explain why its false too, its not just method
<dward> ActionParsnip or a proc... but that's besides the point. I could be wrong but i think if i ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/emptyfile it would only write on empty disk space
<histo> iknofailfu: It's a theory also
<iknofailfu> so why am i wrong? lol
<histo> iknofailfu: that would take ages just to recover a few bytes
<iknofailfu> i don't get it
<ActionParsnip> dward: it won't in that case, it will make a new file and populate it with zeros.
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: read the link
<histo> iknofailfu: You are extremely paranoid if you think someone is going to waste 100's of years worht of man hours to look at your silly flash drive to recover your secret porn stash
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, i could provide some links to you to read
<iknofailfu> i am, that doesn't make me wrong
<histo> iknofailfu: You are wrong no one is going to do it ever.
<wdp> histo, actually, i did.
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: In the time since this paper was published, some people have treated the 35-pass overwrite technique described in it more as a kind of voodoo incantation to banish evil spirits than the result of a technical analysis of drive encoding techniques. In fact performing the full 35-pass overwrite is pointless for any drive since it targets a blend of scenarios involving all types of (normally-used) encoding technology    by the same 
<streulma> hello, there are people here that are using Ubuntu on a Mac ?
<histo> iknofailfu: and being a flash drive isn't magnetic. Your statements are really wrong
<wdp> histo, bought a used harddisc and i was interested in what was on it before :p
<iknofailfu> i never pointed which paper i was talking about
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: again, read  the link
<histo> wdp: Right but it wasn't overwritten with 0's before you looked at it
<wdp> right.
<wdp> just formatted
<iknofailfu> again, i already read all necessary pulp, necessary to make statememnts which won't hurt anyone
<histo> wdp: formatting doesn't write 0's to the drive
<wdp> i know
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: think about it, you have more than one person saying its nonsense and you stand there stating it is true based on some 1996 paper by someone who then retracted it....
<histo> iknofailfu: That's just being silly.
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, number of persons is not an argument
<streulma> which type to recover? ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: but the person publishing the paper then saying its baloney is
<iknofailfu> histo, same about your naive statements
<histo> iknofailfu: neither is an antient research paper that has been retracted
<yown> dward "or you can not unmount and run 'dd if=/dev/null of=/where/ever/flashdrive/is/mounted" that didn't work
<liooba> hello, I need help about workspaces on Ubuntu 12.04 precise. Since a few days, after an update probably, the workspaces went like *downgraded* a lot. I used a command found on a forum involving gconftools-2 to get 3 by 3 workspaces. now i'm back to 2 x 2 and I don't find how to change it. And I've another issue after that. In short : is it possible to __ roll back__ this update ???
<iknofailfu> again, i never pointed which paper i read
<yown> "0+0 records in
<dward> yown no i messed up
<yown> 0+0 records out
<iknofailfu> how you argue
<yown> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 4.6243e-05 s, 0.0 kB/
<histo> iknofailfu: Really naive I'm a forensics examiner ... huh must be naive with what I do every day I guess
<DJones> histo: ActionParsnip iknofailfu Can you move the discussion over into #ubuntu-offtopic, it looks to have gone away from a support issue now
<wdp> guys, if i may interrupt your discussion, i think you're going offtopic.
<histo> yown: did you use /dev/null or /dev/zero
<dward> yown keep it mounted then run dd if=/dev/zero of=/mount/point/emptyfile
<iknofailfu> histo, there are different people doing different things that doesn't make you right again
<yown> Ok, so what ever write over I use would someone please help me with this mounting issue!
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: its a famous paper, and retraction. The person who wrote the papr you read (if it wasn't him) probably read that paper
<histo> dward: It doesn't need to be mounted
<dward> yown nevermind
<dward> yown don't do that i guess
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: if you want to believe falasy then that's your porogative but we stick to the facts here.
<dward> yown just unmount and use zerofree , it's easy
<iknofailfu> my choice, but the way i believe in things doesn't hurt anyone
<histo> yown: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/of/thumb/drive
<k610> what should i install to get the missing icons to show in gnome-disk ?
<dward> yown either way works
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: they do when you tell them to people like thay are facts
<yown> dward what is that emptyfile bit at the end for?
<histo> yown: that will fill the device with zero's  then you have to create a filesystem on it to mount it again
<nearst> back, hi ppl
<histo> yown: if you used /dev/null as the first suggestion was that won't work.
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, i consider those things serious enough to take as a fact, you can blame me for being paranoid, but things i say won't make things worse
<wdp> usual mistake heh. /dev/null vs /dev/zero
<histo> yes
<dward> yown it will write a bunch of zeros to an emptyfile on your flashdrive until it is full. it will overwrite anything that was deleted but is still on the disk effectivly shredding your deleted files
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: multipe writes to a flash based storage will shorten it's life as they have limited write cycles
<yown> Does /dev/of/thumb/drive=/dev/sdb1 ?
<nearst> :D
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, so you tell me you believe in write cycles for real?
<ActionParsnip> yown: if it is seen as sdb1  then yes, you can use:  sudo parted -l   to double check :)
<histo> yown: If /dev/sdb is your drive I would just use /dev/sdb  sdb1 is the partition might as well blow that out. So use /dev/sdb
<liooba> write cycles,if any, are maybe a problem if you write hundreds of time... not 3 or 10
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: yes they exist, they have a lot but wasting them is not constructive
<histo> yown: make double sure that it's your device and you are not writing zeros to a hard drive in your machine.
<til4k> Is there a way I can tell what permissions a samba share has either with the Nautilus GUI or a command or something?
<nearst> yown, usually it automount. sudo mount /dev/<drive> /media/<folder>
<dward> histo how does it work if not mounted? it will just overwrite everything. if it's mounted and the output file is specified, it will only overwrite space with unused inodes
<iknofailfu> ActionParsnip, this dialog is not constructive as well
<dward> histo that's why i thought it would need to be mounted
<histo> dward: Because you can write data to a device without it being mounted with dd
<lamp2_pingme> i got smoe questions about live-build and ubuntu where is the best place to ask ?
<liooba> someone could help me to *roll-back* updates on ubuntu 12.04 precise ? about the new workspaces ...
<ActionParsnip> iknofailfu: but teaching you something new, is
<histo> dward: YOu mount filesystems not devices
<Laiquendi> lamp2_pingme: forum or here
<yown> "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1" just resulted in a hung command prompt, never went back to regular prompt, and doesn't seem to have caused any writeover
<ActionParsnip> til4k: mount it then run:   mount
<wdp> histo, you said you're a a forensic examiner, may I pm you for a short talk? (completely unrelated to ubuntu and hence offtopic)
<histo> yown: it's writing
<iknofailfu> good pupil lol
<dward> histo, okay i got you.
<ActionParsnip> yown: yes, the dd is running then
<histo> yown: it will continue until the end of the disk
<yown> but I still see files on the disk
<histo> yown: well in your case it will continue untill the end of the partition since you didn't listen
<lamp2_pingme> okay
<yown> histo listen to what?
<dward> lol
<ActionParsnip> yown: you will, the mount will show the files as it hasn't been sync'd
<yown> how can I know when it is done? Or how it is progressing/how long it will take?
<ActionParsnip> yown: you will get the prompt back when it is done
<neo1691> Hello World!
<Laiquendi> Hello you
<iknofailfu> how can i fix the partition table if it is clear that pointing system on them with `addpart` works like a charm?
<liooba> someone could help me to *roll-back* updates on ubuntu 12.04 precise ? about the new workspaces ...
<yown> So no way to get progress bar info or time estimation?
<dward> not really
<histo> yown: if your of=/dev/sdb  it will write 0's to the device. The entire device that is regardless of partitions filesystems etc... if your of=/dev/sdb1 then it will write 0's to the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> yown: there may be an option on dd but I've never used it
<histo> yown: you can get progress hold on
<yown> histo I have been listening, I guess I missed or misunderstood, please say again
<neo1691> I updated from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. My right click menu on the desktop has very few options now. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25234323/dropdown%20error.png
<wdp> yown, dd if=/dev/zero of=/your/disk/to/empty & pid=$!
<wdp> yown, kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 1; kill $pid
<histo> yown: if you send kill -USR1 to the pid of the running dd it will give you progress
<Laiquendi> neo: you only lack New Files
<Laiquendi> I mean New Document
<histo> yown: in a new terminal ps aux | grep dd  and get the pid number
<neo1691> Laiquendi, Which files exactly
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: if you make a fresh Ubuntu user and log in, is it the same there?
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, I havent tried
<ActionParsnip> histo: sudo killall dd         maybe
<histo> ActionParsnip: NO
<Laiquendi> You lack the menu New Document, which creates documents based on templates in your Template folder in home folder
<ActionParsnip> histo: ok, just a random idea
<histo> ActionParsnip: to get the status you can send it a -USR1 signal it will print the IO output in progress
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, Shall i log in via guest?
<ActionParsnip> histo: probably damage the devcie
<histo> ActionParsnip: No
<histo> ActionParsnip: man dd you will see
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: sure, worth a try
<ActionParsnip> histo: on it :)
<iknofailfu> how can i fix the partition table if it is clear that pointing system on them with `addpart` works like a charm?
<histo> ActionParsnip: kill -USR1 pidofdd; sleep 1; kill pidofdd      <---- This will show I/O statistics
<yown> histo Ok I ran "ps aux | grep dd" but I am not sure which of the output I got is the pid number you mentioned, or what to do with said number if I were to determine that
<histo> yown: the number after the user name is the pid
<dward> has anyone played with btrfs or zfs?
<histo> yown: you would sudo -i   then type in kill -USR1 ##; sleep 1; kill ##     replace ## with the actual pid number
<ActionParsnip> histo: so, what if you kill the process then start another with the extra options?
<yown> histo: I see my user name with a number after it, at least twice, and its a different number
<histo> yown: the first number
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, Same effect
<n8w|> hey
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: have you ever logged in as guest before?
<yown> What a complicated process just to get a status update
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, nope
<yown> If I mess up on these commands, am I pretty safe from screwing things up?
<histo> yown: well that's dd for you.
<ioria> dd has a status flag, i think
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  nautilus -q
<histo> yown: No if you specified the wront /dev/sdx# you just blew out whatever partition you specified. DD is very dangerous in those regards
<n8w|> what r the needed permissions for running a cript from rc.local? when i run /etc/ec.local i get permission denied on two of my scripts
<ActionParsnip> n8w|: are they marked as executable  (use:  chmod +x /path/to/script)
<n8w|> ActionParsnip, ohh ye, i toaly forgot this one...ye i think that will b it
<ActionParsnip> n8w|: if you don't mark them executable, you will get no access :)
<n8w|> ActionParsnip, u r absolutely right
<histo> yown: there are other variants of dd that support an easier way to show progress
<yown> But histo, I don't see a "/dev/sdx#" in that command chain
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, now all desktop elements have vanished, nothing happens when i right click
<dward> What filesystem are you guys using
<yown> histo then we should have done those from the start, how do you do em?
<histo> yown: /dev/sdb1 <<< if that is not your thumb drive and it's some other partition you just blew it away. That's where people make mistakes
<philinux> dward: ext4 still here
<histo> yown: How big is the flash drive?
<jeetpei> neo1691 : i think your unity crashed
<yown> histo 8gb and I meant what you said here "sudo -i then type in kill -USR1 ##; sleep 1; kill ## replace ## with the actual pid number" is there any risk in messing up in that command chain? I don't see a dev/sdx or whatever in it
<BluesKaj> dward, yup ext4 still , fooling with other FSs can be fatal for your data
<cads> hey, is there anything in 12.10 that makes 12.04 seem very inferior in comparison?
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: wait and nautilus will reload
<cads> I've installed 12.04 on a client's computer, and I'm thinking of installing here on my computer, too
<iknofailfu> how can i fix the partition table if it is clear that pointing system on them with `addpart` works like a charm?
<dward> BluesKaj i've been fooling around with ZFS and BTRFS
<ActionParsnip> cads: Precise is LTS, wheras quantal isn't
<dward> BluesKaj I top out at 1040MB/s with btrfs on my ssd
<BluesKaj> dward, I'm assuming the worst of course and your experiments with other File Systems don't involve critical data , personal or otherwise
<cads> ActionParsnip: I chose 12.04 because it was an LTS release, but I'm not sure what this means long term
<dward> BluesKaj ya, haha i have a funtoo box. for kicks
<til4k> i dont know why you guys dont just wippeee it
<til4k> back up and wipee the thing
<til4k> dont troubleshoot troublenuke get gangsta up in the nix sonn
<til4k> sorry
<cads> ActionParsnip: my assumption is the look is frozen, but it still gets all the security updates from upstream
<ActionParsnip> cads: 5 years support wheras QUantal is 1.5 years
<n8w|> ActionParsnip, all good now...thx
<dward> BluesKaj it's insanely fast though when it's stable, BTRFS is gonna be awesome
<ActionParsnip> cads: Kubuntu and Xubuntu will also be LTS, Lubuntu is not (sadly)
<til4k> if ive learned anything from running ubuntu since intrepid ibex -- upgrading is a hairy business
<til4k> better to be good about backing up your data so youre ready for a fresh install every 6 mos or whatever
<nearst> btrfs have no fsck
<parapan> hi there fellows; I have a 500 GB HDD which has bad sectors - I was running fsck from system/Admin/Disk Utility, on 2 partitions it said file system NOT CLEAN; after that I was running sudo badblocks -n /dev/sdc1 and when realized I will take forever i dropped the -n ; however, the result is 1 bad block; on the second partition anyway I have like few  hundred blocks reported; how can I mark those badblocks and use the drive for file 
<ActionParsnip> til4k: or run a file server and have no local user data :)
<yown> histo 8gb and I meant what you said here "sudo -i then type in kill -USR1 ##; sleep 1; kill ## replace ## with the actual pid number" is there any risk in messing up in that command chain? I don't see a dev/sdx or whatever in it
<cads> ActionParsnip: heh, pardon me while I lookup an actual change log instead of trying to deduce how 12.04 differs from 12.10 via a game of 20 questions.
<yown> Also, can I make DD write over a partition, rather then a whole drive?
<BluesKaj> dward, I don't use SSDs , still running an older pc , but speed isn't real important as long as it all works ok
<ActionParsnip> cads: i don't follow
<iknofailfu> parapan, if data loss is not a problem, you may want to consider using mhdd tool, it's free and it works, but it's better to try something else before going with this
<ActionParsnip> cads: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+is+new+in+Quantal   ...?
<til4k> ActionParsnip: I interpreted it as .. you gave me a smartass answer instead of answering the question, so now I'll just look at the changelog
<cads> ActionParsnip: I'm interested in understanding the differences between the 12.04 and 12.10, so I'm going to google instead of pestering you guys :)
<til4k> just trying to be helpful here
<cads> yeah, http://askubuntu.com/questions/217184/whats-the-difference-between-12-04-and-12-10 already seems to be helpful
<til4k> this is why im a fantastic lurker one comment and im on my way to troubleville
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, Still not reloaded
<philinux> dward: you might be interested in this discussion. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112829&highlight=btrfs
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: then press ALT+F2 and run:  nautilus
<dward> BluesKaj maybe not for personal use but it will for production. ZFS and BTRFS are massively scalable, and that speed is gonna make a big difference
<til4k> cads: askubuntu and ubuntuforums are prob better resources than irc, i dont think anyone here would disagree.
<ActionParsnip> til4k: use all 3 :)
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, Itis just opening the home folder
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: but does the desktop work ok now ?
<dward> philinux thanks, ill check this out
<til4k> and if you get extra bored stop by a linuxmint community forum/channel and try to explain to them theyre just running ubuntu
<til4k> they wont believe you
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, no
<parapan> iknofailfu: what is mhdd doing ?
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: just log off and on then, should be ok
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, yes infact :P
<ActionParsnip> til4k: really, that's funny
<neo1691> but still the same old story
<til4k> ActionParsnip: the mint kids get militant with that stuff
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: maybe that's how it is these days
<til4k> theyre prou of their 'superiority' to ubuntu
<iknofailfu> parapan, http://hddguru.com/software/2005.10.02-MHDD/mhdd_manual.en.html
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: I don't use desktop icons so I wouldn't know
<azi`> is there a way to avoid unity from being installed? and be able to choose something more sane like xfce or gnome in the installation phase?
<ActionParsnip> til4k: yeh, shame if ubuntu ceases, they will get no updates....d'oh
<ActionParsnip> azi`: just grab the xubuntu ISO
<parapan> iknofailfu: I can back-up the data, problem is if I format the drive again, the badblocks will still be there and I have to redo the process of marking the bad blocks....is this correct ?
<jeetpei> neo1691: can you try CTRL+ALT+T (open terminal ) and unity restart
<til4k> azi`: what GUI do you prefer
<ActionParsnip> parapan: I suggest you replace the drive
<liooba> !quit
<azi`> til4k: xfce for example
<til4k> azi`: why not xubuntu
<azi`> til4k: ActionParsnip it appears to be quite slower then and all
<ActionParsnip> azi`: install xubuntu and you will have a slick xfce based OS. You can install xfce4 and log off then log into the xfce session
<Physicist> Kubuntu is the best....
<ActionParsnip> Physicist: in your opinion
<til4k> oh no
<til4k> hit the deck
<azi`> the thing is that these *ubuntu releases are off the main ubuntu one and quite underdeveloped
<til4k> a GUI war is about to break out
<iknofailfu> parapan, i got experience using it and it is great at diagnostics the surface and marking badblocks too
<til4k> never seen this convo before
<ioria> it's true, xubuntu it's not light as xfce is
<Physicist> ActionParsnip: Of course... But it is axiomatically.
<bilou23> on aptitude, most of my packages are shown twice, the second has the same name but ends with ":i386", which one should I pick?
<Physicist> I like it.. KDE is great.
<ActionParsnip> ioria: one is a distribution, the other is a desktop environment, they are different so cannot be compared
<parapan> ActionParsnip: I do that but I want to use-it like a storage ....marking the bd blocks and writting on the safe side ....
<dward> philinux; i'm running funtoo on the box i'm testing on and it has an ssd, so not sure if this applies. I will be wary though.
<Physicist> I am using kubuntu in dual boot with Slackware.
<llutz> !aptitude | bilou
<ubottu> bilou: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Physicist> Slack KDE too.
<til4k> Physicist: sort of ironic, but goo on ya
<parapan> iknofailfu: will it run on a USB attached hdd ?
<iciraus> I tried Zorin OS, i was not to impressed truth to be told.
<histo> bilou23: Are you running a 64bit system?
<til4k> I don't judge another man's distribution like some
<Physicist> til4k: Yes... A little.
<parapan> iknofailfu: and if you have experience how long should it take on a 500 GB drive ? how much time ?in hours
<histo> Physicist: Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<ioria> ActionParsnip: i mean, once i installed ubuntu with xfce and then tried xubuntu... the firsty solution was the best, in my case
<iknofailfu> parapan, i'm not sure about it, never tried (most probably no)
<ActionParsnip> dward: funtoo sounds good, support will be in #gentoo if they don't have their own channel
<til4k> Nay, I believe weather widgets were created equal
<iknofailfu> parapan, last time it was 1tb, ~36hrs
<Physicist> histo: I always have one..
<ActionParsnip> ioria: makes sense now :)
<Physicist> histo: At times.. actually
<b2w> i want to control my computer using gestures using webcam....suggest some softwares for that...
<ioria> ^o^
<til4k> b2w: you madman
<parapan> iknofailfu: damn, the electrical power will match the value of the drive :d
<neo1691> jeetpei, unity-restart: command not found
<b2w> til4k:what?
<iceroot> what is the papckage called which is showing the calendar in unity (right corner) when clicking on the time/date?
<til4k> b2w: i'll look for ya
<parapan> ActionParsnip: do you have another piece of advice ? what tool should I use for marking the bad sectors ?
<ActionParsnip> b2w: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/multi-touch-in-ubuntu-using-a-webcam-and-your-hands-video
<dward> ActionParship, ya they do, but the community is a lot smaller. Funtoo is my primary distro, but i used gentoo for years. Ubuntu on the family pcs.
<ActionParsnip> parapan: no idea, the only suggestion I have is a new drive
<Abhijit> hi. i am using suse. where can i get the ubuntu libreoffice impression slide template?
<b2w> Actionparsnip:page not found
<til4k> I got out DDG'ed but ActionParsnip
<iknofailfu> parapan, i never needed to do it over usb, but i suspect it doesn't have usb drivers, it's old and designed for service purposes (and i doubt that people who use it needed it too)
<til4k> I have !bang in my awesome bar and everything :(
<ActionParsnip> b2w: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/multi-touch-in-ubuntu-using-a-webcam-and-your-hands-video
<Physicist> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> b2w: trying to get round google's search junk (I hate that guff they put on URLs)
<til4k> story of my life ubottu
<iknofailfu> how can i fix the partition table if it is clear that pointing system on them with `addpart` works like a charm?
<parapan> iknofailfu: I don't think so also; is says the mhdd is working directly with the controller ....IDE/SATA .....so i don't think usb is going to do something
<Mara> Hello everyone! I`m new here and I was wondering if someone can help me with postgresql install on ubuntu., please..I`m at phase with adminpack
<Physicist> !amd
<Mara> when using this command: sudo -u postgres psql < /usr/share/postgresql/9.1/extension/adminpack--1.0.sql it says to use "create extension adminpack" ...I did , but still same happens
<parapan> ActionParsnip: k, thank you ...
<jeetpei> neo1691: sudo service gdm restart
<histo> Mara: does adminpack come with postgres?
<bilou23> histo: yes, I'm running a 64 bits system
<Mara> is installed postgres client, admin and contrib
<Physicist> I need some device about how to fix a speed problem in my Kubuntu... Can preload help??
<llutz> bilou23: see ubottu hint on aptitude, you shouldn't use it with multiarch, better/more safe to use apt-get
<Physicist> So much slow to start..
<histo> bilou23: then don't install the i386 packages
<ActionParsnip> Physicist: sure, so will setting a lower swappiness value (if you have lots of RAM)
<histo> Mara: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184577/postgresql-9-1-adminpack-install
<Physicist> ActionParsnip: I have 6GB.. Enough I guess
<Mara> histo: I tried that :) but still syas to use create extension adminpack
<Mara> histo: and if I do again it says already exists
<bilou23> llutz: ok, I use aptitude because I never exactly know packages names but I'm searching, then I guess I can just use it for searching then install it through apt-get?
<llutz> bilou23: sure
<llutz> bilou23: apt-cache search pattern          might also be userfull for you(so is apt-file)
<b2w> how to install ccv?
<Mara> histo: but there is a comment on that post you sent and I don`t understand what about superuser ?
<bilou23> llutz: ok thx for the tip
<llutz> userfull*
<llutz> usefull*
<llutz> grr
<romeoealessia> ciao
<histo> Mara: if it already exists then why are you still trying to install it?
<iknofailfu> how can i fix the partition table if it is clear that pointing system on them with `addpart` works like a charm? (sorry for the way i'm asking about it)
<histo> iknofailfu: yeah that makes no sense.
<Mara> histo: the adminpack extension still exists...
<histo> iknofailfu: Can you try asking a bit differently
<Mara> histo: when trying to install the adminpack--1.0.sql it says again to use create extension...but extension already exists
<histo> Mara: Have you check in #ubuntu-server or #postgres  perhaps? they may be able to provide more help.
<b2w> join #gesture
<histo> s/check/checked
<Mara> histo: I will ,thanks
<iciraus> Exucse me but what was the command to see what directory am in again?
<histo> iciraus: pwd
<iknofailfu> histo, that's just my english, there is a drive with two partitions and bsd partition table, so system will never know there are two partitions until i will add them with `addpart`, so speaking plain i need it to be there permanently
<iciraus> Thanks :) only got to "pw"
<histo> iciraus: print working directory = pwd
<romeoealessia> !list
<ubottu> romeoealessia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> iknofailfu: Are you required to use bsd label partitioning? Or can you convert to something else?
<iknofailfu> histo, can i convert it without risk of data loss?
<histo> iknofailfu: I don't think anyone can garantee that. Anything could happen.
<histo> iknofailfu: So why not backup your data just to be safe.
<jeetpei> neo1691: any help ?
<iknofailfu> histo, but is it reasonable at least to have a hope about it?
<histo> iknofailfu: Why wouldn't you just create a backup to be sure.
<histo> it takes minutes and eliminates the possibility of any risk of loss
<histo> So no it's not sane to do it without creating a backup. What if the power went out in the process etc...
<iknofailfu> i did
<histo> iknofailfu: well if you have a backup then convert to something that works.
<histo> iknofailfu: or repartition the drive and restore files from backups
<iknofailfu> histo, i'm just trying to fix it like it was never broken, not of curiousity, but more like to have at least a tiny bit of experience
<tirengarfio> hi, i have just bought a 2560x1440 monitor, when i go to set the resolution, the maximum resolution i can select is 1920x1080.
<tirengarfio> here you have the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tirengarfio> <tirengarfio> http://pastebin.com/tGAzaSPN
<til4k> tirengarfio: going to be a video card/driver problem
<reuf> i have this astgeriks card: http://www.stocksy.co.uk/articles/Networks/review_x100p_wildcard_fxo_card_from_x100p_com - what kind of software can i use to run asteriks server on i
<til4k> the most pesky
<nearst> xrandr
<tirengarfio> til4k, so what should i do? buy a new video card?
<tirengarfio> is it broken mine?
<tirengarfio> or it just can not give that resolution?
<tirengarfio> 2560x1440
<iknofailfu> histo, because everything looks fine but the fact i should always point on partitions manually, and that would be great if i could just fix the partition table(?) so it would always know that partitions actually do exist
<VinceThePrince> What's the most easy way to get rid off Unity ? 1) get Ubuntu Server and install nice other GUI 2) Uninstall unity and ... 3) ...?
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Install the Ubuntu version which comes with another desktop. Ubuntu supports 4 desktops officailly: Unity (via Ubuntu), Xfce (via Xubuntu), KDE (via Kubuntu) and LXDE (via Lubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> VinceThePrince: just install xfce4 and logoff, then log in to the new session
<LaserShark> VinceThePrince, sudo apt-get install lxde
<LaserShark> VinceThePrince, for lxde desktop
<LaserShark> for gnome-shell do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<theadmin> Well, if you already have Ubuntu installed then the easiest would be to "sudo apt-get install <whatever you want>"
<ioria> poor Unity  ... it's the public enemy n° 1
<ActionParsnip> VinceThePrince: if you reinstall later, I suggest you install Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Kubuntu and Unity will not be installed.
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, ActionParsnip LaserShark  for now I'm just going to keep on using Ubuntu 10.10 still works like a charm and is blazing fast  out of the Box :)
<ActionParsnip> ioria: its a marmite kinda thing
<zxxandxxz> i luke pussy
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: You can't use that, it's EOL.
<ActionParsnip> VinceThePrince: Xubuntu will give a similar feel
<LaserShark> ActionParsnip, agreed
<LaserShark> Xubuntu (lxde) is your best bet
<theadmin> LaserShark: ...Xubuntu is with Xfce
<LaserShark> theadmin, wait
<LaserShark> i was
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, watch me : http://i.imgur.com/FjTS9kX.png  :D
<LaserShark> ...under the impression
<LaserShark> i've been lied t
<VinceThePrince> You know what Ubuntu I liked, the business edition. Not much fuzz installed, clean and simple! :)
<theadmin> Bah, Unity's concept of active window is still beyond my understanding, you can have a window that takes up all of your screen, but the top bar still belongs to another one >.<
<theadmin> LaserShark: Lxde = Lubuntu. First letter.
<Kraln> VinceThePrince: so install the server edition and then put X on?
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: install minimal i wouldn't install server
<Kraln> well, starting with the server installer, I mean
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Just get Xubuntu as others say, it feels pretty much exactly as the old, pre-Unity Ubuntu
<Kraln> it's not like you can't install another window manager after installing ubuntu with unity
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, Will look into that :D
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: Unity is part of the compiz wm.
<Kraln> ActionParsnip: and?
<stix> Hi guys. I am installing ubuntu 12.10 on sdb2. Win 7 is located on sda and sdb has an ntfs partition as well. The installer suggests the boot-loader should be installed on sda, which makes sense, because I am booting on that disk. But I don't see grub at all, it just loads win7. I have tried to install the boot-loader on sdb and configure my bios to boot on that, but that also just loads win7. What to do?
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: so if you change wm, you will lose unity
<Kraln> ActionParsnip: and?
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: just clarifying
<Kraln> I thought that was the point
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: I thought you meant install ubuntu with unity then switch wm
<Kraln> "Unity sux, I want XFCE -- let me download XUBUNTU and reinstall" -- no, just install with a regular ubuntu and install xfce...
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: both are good
<ioria> ActionParsnip: oh... i got it !
<chronos> stix?
<stix> chronos: yes?
<ActionParsnip> stix: if you hold SHIFT at boot, can you select ubuntu?
<stix> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried that, but I will now
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, Any solution?
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: to what?
<aboudreault> anyone aware of this error? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100054 (Error: ParameterIncorrect at TrueCrypt::CoreUnix::MountVolume:443)
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, right click problem
<stix> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<aboudreault> I can't mount my encrypted disk :/
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: no idea dude, sorry
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, if i click on change desktop background, I get to see global settings, not change desktop dialogue
<iknofailfu> everything looks fine but the fact i should always point on partitions manually with `addpart`, and that would be great if i could just fix the partition table(?) so it would always know that partitions actually do exist, any hints?
<chuothungbang96> có ai là người việt nam ở đây hông
<chuothungbang96> huhu
<theadmin> iknofailfu: You can try with testdisk.
<theadmin> Not sure if the problem is an actually corrupted partition table, but if it is, then yeah that'll fix it
<newbie-5th-day> when i type the command ' apt-get install package '  it download the package then install it !   how can i delete this package after the install ? i'm booting from a 8Go flash and i need everything about deleting Unessasary  data :)
<JoseeAntonioR> newbie-5th-day: you can use 'sudo apt-get remove package', and
<JoseeAntonioR> newbie-5th-day: 'sudo apt-get purge package' to remove the package + config files, the other one removes only the package
<ActionParsnip> newbie-5th-day: sudo apt-get clean    will remove the old debs
<ActionParsnip> newbie-5th-day: if you have RAM to spare, you can use tempfs and put your browser cache there and use less of the flash as well as make browsing faster
<jdukiet> I was given a magicjack. Did a quick search with google, and i'm not interested in running "virtualbox" since I dual boot windows 7. Has anyone had any experience with this issue? I'm running 12.04 LTS.
<newbie-5th-day> JoseeAntonioR: any troubles if i remove the config files ??
<newbie-5th-day> ActionParsnip:  can u be more specific .. as u see my 5th day in ubuntu :)
<JoseeAntonioR> newbie-5th-day: no, if you won't use the package. if you want to use it again, you'll have to configure it again
<ActionParsnip> newbie-5th-day: run:  sudo apt-get clean    and the old debs you used to install with will go
<superman> hei is it hard to install clean irssi on ubuntu?
<theadmin> superman: sudo apt-get install irssi
<ActionParsnip> superman: ^
<superman> ok
<nn0101> irssi is horrible
<superman> ahah
<theadmin> Opinions go elsewhere, this channel is for support.
<ActionParsnip> nn0101: its crazy flexible :)
<newbie-5th-day> ActionParsnip:  apt-get remove ...    uninstall the whole  package !!!!! i have to install it again  ! and i want just delete the .deb file
<nearst> nn0101, irssi is good irc anyway
<theadmin> newbie-5th-day: Then use "sudo apt-get clean"
<superman> when i use ubuntu i feel better
<superman> i use win8 on my pc but i love ubuntu more
<nearst> superman, define better? :)
<newbie-5th-day> yeah .. all i need is "sudo apt-get clean"
<newbie-5th-day> thX
<seednode> Eh, I like Win8 more
<superman> ok
<seednode> Honestly, it's more responsive than Ubuntu on this laptop
<seednode> But to each their own
<theadmin> newbie-5th-day: You can also use "sudo apt-get autoclean", which will only clean out old package versions, which are now entirely useless, but current ones will be kept in cache because you may want to reinstall them.
<ActionParsnip> newbie-5th-day: that's what I said.....
<superman> what do you think about IBM lenovo laptop is it good?
<seednode> superman, which one in particular?
<iknofailfu> superman, my subjective opinion is against lenovo products
<newbie-5th-day> ActionParsnip: yeah sorry  i misunderstood you x)
<seednode> I personally own many older IBM/Lenovo Thinkpads, and they're great
<seednode> However
<seednode> Recent ones aren't nearly as nice, and are fairly expensive for the specs
<nn0101> ActionParsnip: nearst ;)
<superman> but HP is bad
<seednode> Hey now
<superman> what about ASUS?
<seednode> HP's enterprise line isn't bad
<seednode> ASUS has decent "gaming laptops", but as a general rule I'm against such things
<DJones> !ot | seednode superman
<ubottu> seednode superman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seednode> Sorry
<nearst> hehe. finally ot
<seednode> superman, hop onto ##hardware to discuss this
<superman> ok
<blackem_> anyone know to stop zte mf192 from switching to hspa+ automatically,
<seednode> Though, once again, you can always bring it up earlier, instead of waiting 5 minutes THEN saying it's off-topic
<theadmin> Will ddrescue (GNU version) copy the entire partition, or only "filled" parts of it to the target file?
<iknofailfu> #ubuntu-offtopic =)
<waffles881> does anyone have any idea how to use pyserial to set custom baudrates? is this an issue with ubuntu or just linux kernel in general?
<seednode> theadmin, I'm fairly certain it copies the whole partition
<theadmin> seednode: Alright, thanks. Geez, 300GB of data, only 60 of it is actual, uh, data. But I suppose it makes sense, such lowlevel tools aren't aware of the filesystem specifics.
<VinceThePrince> if I upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 (?) will it install stuff and delete my current settings etc?
<nearst> VinceThePrince, do-release-upgrade will handle it nicely
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Applications you installed and your data/settings will not be untouched. But the default apps from 12.04 will be installed.
<theadmin> err, will be untouched
<theadmin> -not
<nsahoo> hi .. running 12.10, getting 100% cpu usage by xorg today and mouse cursor is stuck. What can I do?
<DJones> VinceThePrince: It should just upgrade the o/s and the packages you've installed and keep your current settings assuming you go from 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04) You can't go directly from 10.10 to 12.04 as 10.10 wasn't an LTS version
<theadmin> Yeah that's a long trip, I'd reinstall keeping the same /home
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, so it will install unity during the upgrade process? Can I upgrade to Xubuntu from Ubuntu 10.10 ? Since I have so much stuff Installed that I don't to do a clean install
<nearst> nsahoo, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot.
<theadmin> !purexfce | VinceThePrince, do this before upgrading.
<ubottu> VinceThePrince, do this before upgrading.: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<iknofailfu> guys, i have a problem, however everything looks fine but the fact i should always point on partitions manually with `addpart`, and that would be great if i could just fix the partition table(?) so it would always know that partitions actually do exist, any hints?
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, I do that and afterwards 'sudo apt-get upgrade xubuntu' or ?
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Err, this is for 12.10, for 10.10 the instructions are: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcemaverick
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: ...oh, wait, that's impossible now because 10.10 is EOL. You'll have to do that after the upgrade
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, I'm lost :D what do I have to do first :p
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Alright, first launch the update process: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nearst> up can do release upgrade then install xfce, logout and login into xfce wim
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Next, after that's done, follow the instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, first going to do a prayer for this to work
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: It normally works fine... An upgrade did fail on me once, but a propretiary driver was at fault (it's newer version no longer supported my graphics card :/)
<mad__> I would like to use Samba4 with ubuntu 12.04 LTS. There is an samba-4.0.0-alpha - will this be updated soon? Or is there some ppa for samba4 ?
<theadmin> Still though, can someone explain why upgrading is only possible from one release to the next one of the same branch? As in, why is 10.10 -> 12.04 not possible directly? Why do they make us go through hoops?
<Atlantic778> How to set system wide proxy from console? I need it for irc (irssi). http_proxy env variable didn't help.
<theadmin> Atlantic778: It's HTTP_PROXY, not http_proxy
<Atlantic778> theadmin: ah, that makes sense.
<theadmin> Atlantic778: ...But that is the HTTP proxy. irssi doesn't use http.
<An_Ony_Moose> Atlantic778: what kind of proxy? SOCKS?
<Atlantic778> An_Ony_Moose: i think it's normal http proxy.
<Atlantic778> theadmin: can I use irssi through http proxy somehow? :/
<imran2> does any one have any solution to system wide implementation of mouse wheel scrolling speed vertically ????
<theadmin> Atlantic778: Uhm, I don't think you could. You can try defining ALL_PROXY and let it figure it out, though
<nearst> is there a problem using sasl/tor with irssi ? :)
<theadmin> nearst: I think this proxy is something the ISP/organization requires, not an anonymizer.
<Atlantic778> theadmin: that's what I was looking for. Thanks. I'll try.
<nearst> export http_proxy to .bashrc ?
<theadmin> Atlantic778: Also, I suggest using this instead, it's irssi-specific, may be better: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Irssi#HTTP_Proxy
<Jan_> Is VT-D or Virtio faster on KVM with networking?
<ameliaaaaa> olaaa
<nsahoo> hi .. xorg is using 100% cpu today, running ubuntu 12.10. I did try "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xor" and restarted. Still the same problem.
<imran2> does any one have any solution to system wide implementation of mouse wheel scrolling speed vertically ????
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, "sudo do-release-upgrade" not working do you mean "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Atlantic778> theadmin: nah, it looks like it's blocked by proxy. :/
<nsahoo> any idea, why this is happening?
<nsahoo> xorg at 100% mouse cursor stuck?
<nearst> using unity?
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: No, "apt-get dist-upgrade" just upgrades packages. I mean do-release-upgrade.
<nsahoo> yes.
<iknofailfu> guys, i have a problem, however everything looks fine but the fact i should always point on partitions manually with `addpart`, and that would be great if i could just fix the partition table(?) so it would always know that partitions actually do exist, any hints?
<nsahoo> this is happening as soon as the machine starts
<nearst> nsahoo, try nomodeset at grub? or use lightweight de ?
<Quest> how to clear history so that the 'history' command dont shows anythign?
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, upgrade in progress. "Knock on wood"
<DJones> Quest: In a terminal window? "history -c"
<nearst> Quest, echo "" > .bash_history ?
<Quest> DJones,  yes
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, errors: http://pastie.org/6334263
<Quest> how to clear history so that the 'history' command dont shows anything? and if I do something, like delete a file or so, what are the locations/ logs/ commands that record that activity?
<DJones> Quest: As I put above "history -c"
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, should I try to upgrade via the update manager?
<Quest> DJones,  its only recorded in history? no other places?
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: Probably.
<llutz> Quest: or simply ">~/.bash_history"  (that is the file holding that info if you use bash)
<Quest> llutz,  ">~/.bash_history"  and history -c will result in same resutls?
<DJones> Quest: Don't know if its recorded elsewhere, I've just run the command on my machine and cleared the history for me
<llutz> Quest: yes
<Quest> ok
<Quest> DJones, llutz  any thing on system logs?
<nearst> why need to clear all logs ? :)
<Quest> nearst,  to clear up traces
<serp_> porn
<theadmin> Quest: The bash history is stored in ~/.bash_history
<Quest> theadmin,  in the home folder i gues?
<ubinux> hi @ all
<theadmin> Quest: ~ refers to your home folder.
<nearst> cd && cat .bash_history
<Quest> theadmin,  ">~/.bash_history"
<Quest> $ cd .bash_history
<Quest> bash: cd: .bash_history: Not a directory
<theadmin> Quest: That is not a directory, it's a file.
<UbuPhillup> cat .bash_history
<bez> hi
<Quest> theadmin,  oh ok. so clearing history -c and rm .bash_history      would be suffice or do i need to do that in any other place too?
<VinceThePrince> theadmin, I have to upgrade via CD can't I just push in the Xubuntu CD and upgrade from that CD or do I have to download the 11.04 Ubuntu CD and upgrade to that?
<bez> what can I do on ubuntu?
<theadmin> VinceThePrince: You can't jump releases, so you can use 11.04, but you need to use the alternate CD
<theadmin> bez: Anything.
<awktion_> bez: what do you like to do with your computer?
<bez> play on lol
<theadmin> bez: Ubuntu probably isn't the best choice for gaming yet, most games are Windows-only so far :(
<awktion_> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1946188
<bez> i have lol on ubuntu
<llutz> DJones: history -c clears the actual history, but not the ~/.bash_history file
<awktion_> ok, then what did you mean 'what can i do on ubuntu' ?
<bez> but i have drop fps
<awktion_> ah
<theadmin> bez: Well, that's fairly obvious, WINE isn't as fast as a pure Windows environment. Can't help that.
<DJones> llutz: Cheers, I'd only ever needed to use the command
<awktion_> you might try the #winehq chan
<kepin_kepan> Can I install backtrack utilities in ubuntu?
<awktion_> sorry #wine
<nearst> VinceThePrince, try look at /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<awktion_> kepin_kepan: yes
<Quest> theadmin,  oh ok. so clearing history -c and rm .bash_history      would be suffice or do i need to do that in any other place too?
<theadmin> awktion_: It's #winehq :P
<awktion_> check apt or synaptic
<Quest> llutz,  DJones  ^
<theadmin> awktion_: #wine is some weird invite-only channel
<awktion_> ah irssi was lagging
<awktion_> somehow i got in lol
<nearst> #winehq
<theadmin> Quest: Yes, those two are enough
<Kentrel> Steam is available on Ubuntu now. I've played FTL and Team Fortress, and they work brilliantly
<Quest> theadmin,  what about system logs?
<llutz> Quest: /var/log/auth.log if you used sudo-commands
<DJones> Quest: Go with what llutz is saying, I've only used the history -c command
<Kentrel> According to Valve, Linux is faster for gaming due to the optimized kernel
<theadmin> Quest: There's no real log that keeps track of commands
<theadmin> Kentrel: They're native, though, but windows apps won't run as fast as they do on Windows
<nearst> /var/log should have all system logs
<Quest> theadmin,  what about /var/log/auth.log  as llutz  says
<Kentrel> true, but I don't notice the speed. MS Office runs quickly
<theadmin> Quest: That keeps tracks of authentications, not commands...
<bez> I updated my ubuntu and kernel and ubuntu slow down
<theadmin> Kentrel: That's just because it's a simple app. Try running any game.
<Kentrel> Portal 2 runs nicely in Wine
<llutz> theadmin: really? "Feb 24 11:26:40 xxxxx sudo:     lutz : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/lutz ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sdb"
<theadmin> llutz: ...well, yesh, it keeps track of the commands that are ran with sudo, but not just any commands, was what I meant to say.
<Quest> theadmin,  ok
<|MS|DjFlyBy> today when I try to 'mount -a' I am getting an error for one of my drives. It is telling me to "run chkdsk -f on windows then reboot twice". My question is how does one do this when there is no "Windows" to be used?? Any suggestions please.
<Quest> theadmin,  is there a way to delete all auth or every  log i should say? one command solution"
<Quest> ?
<theadmin> Quest: Not really, there's no universal place for all teh logs. Some apps log to files under your home directory, some to /var/log, some may even have something under ~/.config/
<fetzbeast> ich bin der banker dein leben schenker und lenker
<fetzbeast> manchmal auch der henker
<llutz> !de | fetzbeast und du bist hier falsch
<ubottu> fetzbeast und du bist hier falsch: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<manners13> hey guys im trying to install sogo via apt-get but i keep getting "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" can anyone help?
<theadmin> fetzbeast: Es ist uns egal. Das ist der Ubuntu support-channel, nur fuer Ubuntu Support-Fragen.
<theadmin> fetzbeast: Also, nur in English.
<fetzbeast> sry
<fetzbeast> wrong chanel
<bez> HENDE HOCH
<llutz> no off-topic nonsense in any language
<fetzbeast> was jole for frend
<fetzbeast> i will speak englisch promoting your chanel and youpornig in backgrround
<manners13> anyone?
<jeremy> test
<theadmin> manners13: Do you have any held packages, indeed? If not, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<theadmin> manners13: If  you did hold some packages, may be best to unhold them now
<Quest> theadmin,  the system logs are all in /var/log ?
<theadmin> Quest: Systemwide ones, yes
<Kentrel> manners13, use aptitude. It will then give you an option to resolve the dependencies
<mad_> I would like to use Samba4 with ubuntu 12.04 LTS. There is an samba-4.0.0-alpha - will this be updated soon? Or is there some ppa for samba4 ?
<manners13> how do i know if they are held?
<Quest> theadmin,  thanks!
<theadmin> manners13: dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<Kentrel> manners13, keep cycling through the options you get until you get one that works. It will probably ask you to downgrade a package or two
<zajca> hi guys i need some X help. I have touch screen panel and I want to use it in xbmc, which i want to start at system start. So i created autostart for xbmc but when it started mutitouch is not working. only when multitouch works is when i started terminal and start it from there. Othewise not
<Kentrel> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<zteam> Hi!
<Kentrel> then use it like apt-get
<theadmin> Kentrel: Please do not use Aptitude. It has no multiarch support and will break 64-bit environments.
<|MS|DjFlyBy> anyone able to help please?
<DJones> !aptitude | Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<zteam> I need to add use software from multiverse and universe repository from a usb-key
<zteam> how do I do that?
<Kentrel> theadmin, it fixed all the problems apt-get created for me, and I'm on 64bit
<theadmin> zteam: file:// URLs are supported as APT sources, so just add the path like that in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/local.list
<theadmin> zteam: e.g. file:///media/myusb/repo/ precise universe multiverse
<theadmin> zteam: Err, deb file:///media/myusb/repo/ precise universe multiverse # That's more like it.
<theadmin> Kentrel: Meaning you are either using some very old release, or just are very lucky.
<Kentrel> I'm on 12.10
<theadmin> Kentrel: Then you're very lucky.
<theadmin> !wfm | Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Kentrel> Well
<Kentrel> When I had the problem I joined here and #kde, and nobody had a solution
<Kentrel> So I did what worked to get my system back
<theadmin> Kentrel: Well, I'm glad it works for you, but again, do not recommend something that's known to cause problems to others.
<Kentrel> lol
<nearst> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<fetzbeast_> doch
<Kentrel> That's a broad statement. Everything with linux causes problems for somebody
<fetzbeast_> nein
<fetzbeast_> du bist klein
<Kentrel> He has the option to look at the packages being removed and decide no
<Taonas> Quick question; I brought a new USB HDD to replace an old one; I'm using rsync to copy from the old to the new; it started @ 15mbps and now is at 1mbps... Is there a better command to use for the sync?
<llutz> fetzbeast_: es reicht
<woo> !en | fetzbeast_
<ubottu> fetzbeast_: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zajca> hi guys i need some X help. I have touch screen panel and I want to use it in xbmc. But xbmc start only from terminal with touchscreen working. Only when touchscreen works is when it's started from terminal
<DJones> fetzbeast_: Stop that, this isn't the place
<jhutchins_wk> Tantor: Which options did you specify
<jhutchins_wk> ?
<Tantor> huh?
<Tantor> Where?
<lix> Good day. Is it necessary to encrypt the home folder on a system where LVM encryption is already set?
<theadmin> lix: Well, if you'd like to take an extra security step, maybe. But generally speaking, no, it's not.
<Taonas> jhutchins_wk: rsync --ignore-existing -stats --archive --no-perms --recursive -v --progress /mnt/old /mnt/new
<lix> theadmin: thanks!
<steven____> hey all
<lix> theadmin: if I have a second physical disc which I would like to encrypt as well. do I use fdisk first, then mkfs, then cryptsetup? or the other way?
<c2tarun> there is no /etc/skel/.bashrc in Ubuntu 12.04.2 :(
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in restoring my .bashrc file
<theadmin> c2tarun: It would be pointless to have one since there's a global bashrc file in /etc/bash.bashrc
<c2tarun> theadmin, so you mean I can replace .bashrc with bash.bashrc
<klrr> why does ubuntu promote usage of dbus? (well it doesnt officially promote it, but having the init system depending on it seems a bit overkill, pipes and sockets are enough ipc for a init system IMO)
<theadmin> c2tarun: You can remove ~/.bashrc and then the systemwide one will be used.
<llutz> c2tarun: that makes even less sense at all
<manners13> hi the admin
<manners13> hi theadmin, i tried that and the commnad dpkg --get-selections | grep hold comes back with nothing
<theadmin> manners13: Good, then just do the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" thing. If it doesn't work, we'll keep looking.
<manners13> yeah that dont work lol
<c2tarun> llutz, theadmin, I am not able to see any colors in my terminal window, I actually mounted separate partition over /home and that partition don't have .bashrc. That is my problem, how can I get .bashrc?
<theadmin> klrr: Eh. Ubuntu is a majorly graphical distribution. Pretty much any DE nowadays needs DBus to work properly. So, why not?
<theadmin> c2tarun: You don't really need one...
<c2tarun> theadmin, then how can I restore color in my terminal? I mean default color theme
<|MS|DjFlyBy> today when I tried to 'mount -a' I am getting an error for one of my drives. It's telling me to "run chkdsk -f on windows then reboot twice". How do I do this when there is no "Windows" to be used?? Any suggestions please.
<theadmin> c2tarun: Um, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu doesn't have any colors by default. Am I wrong?
<tk___> q
<theadmin> |MS|DjFlyBy: sudo ntfsck /dev/<whatever drive gives you the error>
<c2tarun> theadmin, at least on ls folders are in blue :(
<klrr> theadmin: since dbus is totally piece of shit, not only is it unnecessary(well stupid idiot gnome devs might made it impossible to write gtk apps without dbus, what do i know?) but it also sucks, it's slow and bloated and it makes program crash and is a hell for developers since its api sucks, what's wrong with sockets and pipes, or at least redisigning dbus to be useful?
<manners13> http://pastebin.com/uEr0MfTk
<|MS|DjFlyBy> theadmin: thanks
<llutz> c2tarun: this is a default 12.10 ~/.bashrc https://gist.github.com/llutz/5030682   use it if you liek
<manners13> that the error i get when i use pat-get install sogo
<llutz> like
<manners13> pat/apt
<theadmin> klrr: Ubuntu can't... "re-design" dbus, that'd be too much of a compatibility breaker, you know. Also, please watch your language. Anyway, the kernel developers are working on creating a dbus replacement that will be part of kernel, so we just have to wait for that.
<klrr> theadmin: oh great, now also put something in the kernel, well at least they are real programmers
<klrr> oh great->sarcasm
<c2tarun> llutz, that worked great :) thanks a lot
<klrr> i dont get how ubuntu's developers can accept such shitty software as dbus in their distribution, sad how developers accept bloated software, simple true software that follow the unix philosphy is the best
<theadmin> klrr: http://archlinux.org <- there you go.
<theadmin> klrr: Now, please stop being offtopic. This channel is for support.
<klrr> theadmin: lol archlinux uses systemd, it's even worse man
<seednode> Never change, #ubuntu
<klrr> there's just no sane way to use Unix nowdays, plan9 ftw
<ubunto> kirr: i find unity more bloated than anything else. it makes my netbook crawl.
<theadmin> k1l_: Thanks.
<klrr> was i kicked?
<k1l_> !guidelines | klrr
<ubottu> klrr: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<manners13> is tehre anything else i can try
<klrr> okey, didnt no it was against the rules to question why ubuntu uses bad software in its distribution
<manners13> there
<katronix> Hi all, if you have ns1/ns2 on one server and ns3/ns4 on another server anything special you have to do, to make the ns3/4 work?
<k1l_> klrr: last warning: stop that ranting and flaming. stick to technical ubuntu support issues in here. thanks
<c2tarun> is there anything I can remove from /etc/xdg/autostart   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565014/     I already removed bluetooth and printer. Is jockey-gtk.desktop necessary?
<klrr> k1l_: yes i will, still sad this is even called "flaming/ranting" (except the unrespectful words i used ofc)
<theadmin> c2tarun: Shouldn't be, it checks for extra drivers availability
<Taonas> What's the best way to copy 2TB of files from one USB drive to another?
<Guest35> Ho can helpme with office 2010 an wine
<c2tarun> theadmin, ok, and what is zeitgeist-datahub?
<k1l_> Guest35: best way is to ask the wine guys:
<theadmin> c2tarun: You better keep that if you want Unity search to work
<theadmin> Guest35: Try #winehq
<k1l_> !wine | Guest35
<ubottu> Guest35: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest35> here is nobody on het winehq channel
<c2tarun> Guest35, really? I can see 208 people.
<theadmin> Guest35: There's a ton of people there all the time, but you may need to register to be able to access that channel. Please go to #freenode for help with that.
<Guest35> theadmin, im on that channel
 * bean__ only sees Guest35 on #ubuntu
<theadmin> Guest35: You've only joined #ubuntu, not #freenode nor #winehq
<llutz> odd, i see Guest35 in #winehq aswell
<Guest35> how can i joind #winehq
<llutz> Guest35: you already did
<bean__> i see him in there as well, now
<Guest35> llutz can you help me
<bean__> hmm
<llutz> Guest35: no i don't use wine
<kirk601> any brand of SSD i should stay away from?
<DJones> kirk601: ##hardware will probably be able to give you more information on that
<kirk601> DJones: thanks
<kirk601> dont see anyone in #hardware
<DJones> kirk601: ##hardware
<manners13> ok now got it to this but cant seem to get past it  sogo : Depends: libmemcached6 (>= 0.44) but it is not installable
<manners13> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<DJones> Note the double #
<kirk601> DJones: didn't notice that, or know there was a difference
<Guest35> what version is ubuntu 12.04
<stickDeath> Guest35: its 12.04 :D
<genii-around> Guest35: Precise Pangolin
<tux_> Guest35, Precise
<c2tarun> each time I reboot I have to load modules for my touchpad as mentioned in this thread :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971196   How can I fix this?
<Guest35> thnax
<tux_> c2tarun, add them to your /etc/modules ?
<c2tarun> tux_, there is no folder like /etc/modules is it strange?
<tux_> you mean no file ?
<tux_> c2tarun, do a, cat /etc/modules
<tux_> or cd into /etc/ and 'cat modules' if possible
<Fuzzles> just did some test with unity and kde and im suprised to say the kde devs have out done them selves
<DJones> w 23
<jhutchins_wk> Fuzzles: I must say they have.  After nearly ten years of loyal use they drove me to xfce.
<manners13> hmm still no joy
<manners13> why all of sudden is it getting this dependancy error
<Fuzzles> jhutchins_wk, how come?
<heth> Hi. Where I can find 12.10 DVD iso?
<meLon> Is it possible to create a desktop launcher on DISPLAY=:0.1 vs 0.0 ?
<|MS|DjFlyBy> theadmin: I get a ntfsck does not exist
<mussa> join #linuxac
<heth> Hi. Where I can find Ubuntu 64bit 12.10 DVD iso?
<meLon> heth: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<tgm4883> meLon, neither of those would be the DVD
<meLon> heth: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<heth> meLon, yea but that's not the DVD?
<Fuzzles> ubuntu dont have dvd versions all small enought for cd
<meLon> ^
<heth> meLon, tgm4883, I don't see a DVD link in the Alternate downloads section
<|MS|DjFlyBy> today when I tried to 'mount -a' I am getting an error for one of my drives. It's telling me to "run chkdsk -f on windows then reboot twice". How do I do this when there is no "Windows" to be used?? Any suggestions please.
<Fuzzles> the only DVD ubuntu based distro that is over cd is kubuntu
<heth> Fuzzles, since when is that?
<meLon> heth: You don't need DVD, sir, they don't exist.  If you need more functionality on install (like luks), use Alternative Download
<DJones> heth: Fuzzles The desktop install iso no longer fits on a cd, they're all too big now, its either a dvd or usb install
<meLon> Yeah, DJones explanation is more accurate
<heth> DJones, Aha. so no more separate CD / DVD editions
<npf_> quich question I am moving folders that are subfolders of A C B D .... using the following mv /media/backup/A/ /media/backup ther are random folders unders the A folder that I ned to move how do I do so
<heth> I wonder why they don't use more space then :) since they can go up to few GBs
<manners13> right tried aptitude as well which appears to install an older version of sogo
<WBF> My microsoft wireless notebook optical mouse is not working and reports itself as a GreenAsia Inc. MaxFire Blaze2.
<|MS|DjFlyBy> I tried to 'sudo ntfsck /dev/sdq' but I get 'ntfsck not found'
<tgm4883> heth, it's to keep the devs from just including a bunch of bloat. eg. to keep it lean
<DJones> heth: I'm not sure if the dvd version still exists though, as far as I can remember the only difference between the old cd & dvd iso's was extra language packs in the dvd iso
<Fuzzles> DJones, the ubuntu iso is 763mb my bad i forget cds are only 700
<heth> tgm4883, yea sounds a good idea
<heth> DJones, really? So that double size was only languages?
<davlaps> hey folks..
<kirk601> hiya davlaps
<Fuzzles> whats the difference between kubuntus cd and dvd version?
<davlaps> hi kirk601!
<davlaps> i'm looking to deploy ubuntu on dell rack servers.
<davlaps> can anyone tell me which of their current servers support 12.04 or 12.10?
<dr_willis> 12.10 is only a dvd now.
<meLon> sweet davlaps! You going with 12.04 (LTS) Server?
<davlaps> i would love to meLon!
<meLon> davlaps: 12.04 is LONG TERM SUPPORT. Many people would recommend you use this vs 12.10
<tgm4883> davlaps, i'd probably use 12.04.2
<davlaps> just need to find compatible hardware.
<DJones> heth: Looks like it, from the download website "get DVD images with more language packs" but I can't see the equivalent for 12.10
<meLon> 12.04 should have all of the compatibility, with more stability :D
<davlaps> tgm4883: thanks.
<newbie-5th-day> so i have ubuntu installed in my Usb drive! i want to use it  in my Laptop, but also be able to use it on my Desktop and other computers !
<newbie-5th-day> Is it a problem to run one copy of Ubuntu on multiple hardware?
<davlaps> meLon :)
<newbie-5th-day> to be specific i want to make compiz extra effect work .. so i need the appropriate graphic card driver of each hardware installed in this usb drive :) how can i solve this ?
<davlaps> i'm a little worried about compat, as I saw some threads from last year about CPU crashes under load on the new dell servers..
<dr_willis> newbie-5th-day: depends on the hardware
<tgm4883> davlaps, you should look at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/make/Dell/
<davlaps> R720 specificlaly..
<meLon> davlaps: Will your servers have HDD or SSDs?
<heth> where I can see what's new in 12.10?
<skywell> newbie-5th-day: You should install the 32bit version onto the USB drive in order to have the most compatibility from computer to computer.
<davlaps> tgm4883: thanks, i already did..
<newbie-5th-day> dr_willis:  how?
<davlaps> those servers are all old gen..
<meLon> heth https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<davlaps> meLon: HDD will be fine for my app..
<heth> meLon, tgm4883, DJones, Thanks for the assistance! Have a good day! :)
<newbie-5th-day> skywell: already did :)
<joker_> "The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly."
<manners13> anyone know a workaround to this sogo : Depends: libmemcached6 (>= 0.44) but it is not installable
<manners13> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<npf_> I have a move drive and I have split them in alplabetical order but I would like to use mv to fo into each directory and move the folders to a new location.... but I dont want to name the movie folder ... and ideas
<meLon> Is it possible to create a desktop launcher on DISPLAY=:0.1 vs 0.0 ?
<tgm4883> davlaps, well that is the site that dell sends you to for an HCL
<jsindy> I added a disk on the fly to ubuntu, was curious how to detect this new disk? fdisk -l doesnt seem to show it
<meLon> jsindy: Your bios and hdd have to support hot-swaping
<kirk601> how good is the automatic partitioner in the installer at sizing the partitions correctly?
<jsindy> meLon: it is Vmware so it does
<skywell> jsindy: you can see it in dmesg
<katronix> Someone was telling me yesterday that eth0:X was no longer the preferred way to refer to additional IPs. Can someone point me to the correct 'new' way?
<davlaps> tgm4883: yeah.. i know.. unfortunately, all the hw compat sites for dell/os are out of date. makes it hard when i need to order hardware with their current offerings :(
<meLon> You can check `dmesg` output and see what /dev/sdN gets added jsindy
<jsindy> perfect
<jsindy> thanks guys
<meLon> jsindy: Will you be adding these to fstab?
<jsindy> gonna add it to an LVM partion
<joker_> Can anyone help me? I just updated 12.04 to 12.10 and got into recovery mode.. I purged and reinstalled then reconfigured xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core and got to Unity. Now I just got like 8 error messages about a D-Bus program shutting down, xdiagnose shutting down, and Compiz shutting down. Is there anything I can do to fix these? I am running on 32bit.
<jsindy> so no
<tgm4883> davlaps, probably better to ask in #ubuntu-server
<meLon> jsindy: I love `blkid`.  If you use `sudo blkid` you can learn the ID of the hdd and use that in fstab vs /dev/sdN numbers.  Might make your day easier in the future.
<tgm4883> I don't run ubuntu on my dell servers
<davlaps> tgm4883: thanks, will do!
<jsindy> meLon:  nice
<meLon> It's really convenient if you add/remove/re-order hdds, jsindy :D
<intrader> Good morning all, my laptop is overheating; (laptop is lenovo t61p running linux 12.10); Command acpi -c
<intrader> Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 15
<intrader> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 10
<intrader> Cooling 2: Processor 0 of 10
<intrader> ;as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature temp2 starts going up- video http://www.tricedesigns.com/2013/02/19/video-introduction-to-phonegap/
<FloodBot1> intrader: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meLon> Does anybody have experience with multiple x screens and running a launcher of sorts?  I'm trying to create a desktop shortcut (or alternative) on :0.1
<Sp00ki> how can i install grub into the Windows bootloader? Just choose install ubuntu next to Windows?
<intrader> Good morning, laptop overheating ;as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature goes up (Psensors.temp2 > 97C)- Command acpi -c
<intrader> Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 15
<intrader> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 10
<intrader> Cooling 2: Processor 0 of 10
<intrader> . Laptop
<katronix> Someone was telling me yesterday that eth0:X was no longer the preferred way to refer to additional IPs. Can someone point me to the correct 'new' way?
<RoSievers_> Hi, got a ubuntu 12.04 with no space left on \. Also, the package tree ist broken, but „dpkg --configure -a“ can't run because there is no space left. Does anyone has any suggestions?
<RoSievers_> I'd like to fix either of the two problems
<Komzpa> RoSievers_: apt-get clean
<Komzpa> and retry
<RoSievers_> looks a lot better :-)
<intrader> Good morning, laptop overheating ;as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature goes up (Psensors.temp2 > 97C); once that temperature is reached the laptop shuts down.  result of acpi -f http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565142/
<nsahoo> is there a repository for installing mysql 5.6.10?
<RoSievers_> but dpkg it still complains a lot about missing space on \tmp
<mdgeorge> My machine is extremely slow all of a sudden, and it seems to be related to the hard drive. Can anyone help?
<RoSievers_> „dpkg: unrecoverable error, abort: /.../ can not be createt, there is no more space“
<RoSievers_> (loosely translated from german)
<tgm4883> katronix, I've not heard that making a nic alias shouldn't be done via eth#:X anymore
<Sp00ki> Hey Guys :) how can i install grub into the boot partition(Windows is current OS)? Just choose install ubuntu next to Windows while installing ubuntu or manual?
<tgm4883> RoSievers_, pastebin 'df -h'
<nsahoo> any easy way to install mysql 5.6.10?
<Nicolas3DPL> If it's possible to run old Windows graphic programs on Linux(Ubuntu)? Like Protel client 98?
<RoSievers_> looks like the browser doesn't start, but I'll pastebin it on this machine
<Nicolas3DPL> Poproszono o sesję wiadomości muzycznych. Proszę nacisnąć ikonę MM, aby zaakceptować.
<Nicolas3DPL> Poproszono o sesję wiadomości muzycznych. Proszę nacisnąć ikonę MM, aby zaakceptować.
<Nicolas3DPL> Poproszono o sesję wiadomości muzycznych. Proszę nacisnąć ikonę MM, aby zaakceptować.
<Nicolas3DPL> Poproszono o sesję wiadomości muzycznych. Proszę nacisnąć ikonę MM, aby zaakceptować.
<Myrtti> Nicolas3DPL: please stop.
<mneptok> !pl > Nicolas3DPL
<ubottu> Nicolas3DPL, please see my private message
<manners13> ok have used aptitude to install sogo which seems to have installed an older version
<manners13> now any setting i change get stored until i restart the sogo server then all the settings are blank
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | manners13
<ubottu> manners13: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<manners13> seemed to work better than apt-get
<Sp00ki> Hey Guy how can i install grub into the boot partition(Windows is current OS)? Just choose install ubuntu next to Windows while installing ubuntu or manual?
<RoSievers_> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565158/
<manners13> just strange how no settings are being saved
<RoSievers_> I did not set that laptop up, btw
<tgm4883> RoSievers_, <1GB on / is still pretty small
<Dude> yup
<Dude> hello all
<Nicolas3DPL> Second question: do you know any huge, high quality emoticons package for pidgin?
<BluesKaj> manners13, it used to , apt-get is now superior IME , I switched about 18mos ago and haven't had a problem with ap-get at all
<RoSievers_> and to increase it I probably need gparted?
<manners13> apt-get gave me a dependancy
<manners13> error
<mneptok> manners13: maybe the lack of that dependency is what is causing your issue?
<klrr> can i use sed(1) so that it finds "<div>" in a file, then adds a string to the line after that? if so how?
<katronix> tgm4883, Yes I've heard that too, but I don't recall the new way
<manners13> quite possible but by all means if you can help i will sit and learn
<luckybunny> I moved my /home folder to a different, bigger partition, on a different disk, because I figured the space issue was hardware-related. It's clearly not, because I have it again
<manners13> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<manners13>  sogo : Depends: libmemcached6 (>= 0.44) but it is not installable
<manners13> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<manners13> thats the error im getting
<intrader> Good morning, laptop overheating ;as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature goes up (Psensors.temp2 > 97C)- Command acpi -c result in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565142/
<mneptok> !info libmemcached6
<ubottu> Package libmemcached6 does not exist in quantal
<c2tarun> intrader, are you on ATI graphic card?
<llutz> klrr:  sed -r 's/<div>/<div style="bla">/g' foo
<intrader> c2tarun, how do I find out?
<mneptok> hrm. libmemechached6 exists in 12.04
<mdgeorge> Hi.  I think my hard drive is failing. Can anyone advise me?
<BigC85> mdgeorge what makes you think it's failing?
<c2tarun> intrader, share output of  lspci | grep v
<tgm4883> mneptok, manners13 looks like it was replaced with libmemcached10 in quantal
<luckybunny> anyone~?
<mdgeorge> Well, disk access was incredibly slow, making the machine nearly unusable. Googling suggested looking at /var/kern.log
<luckybunny> here's a screenie of what baobab sees http://i.imgur.com/u5vmZRi.png
<mdgeorge> Which has lots of I/O errors in it
<c2tarun> luckybunny, I am not able to understand your problem, can you please rephrase?
<luckybunny> the problem is the disk reading as full
<tgm4883> RoSievers_, can you pastebin the output of             find /var/log -type f -size +100000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $9 ": " $5 }'
<luckybunny> interestingly only my home folder
<luckybunny> yesterday the 500GB partition was 23% in use, now 100%
<skywell> check out sprunge.us
<skywell> that is one hell of a usefull pastebinlike site
<BigC85> mdgeorge well you're probably correct the drive is on it's last leg.  and should be replace asap what kind of assistance/advice are you looking for?
<intrader> c2tarun, output of lspci |grep v is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565203/
<llutz> luckybunny: ls -lah ~/.xsession-errors
<c2tarun> intrader, seems like you are on NVidea graphic card, did you install proprietary driver for NVidea?
<luckybunny> a 363GB file... that's gonna be it
<luckybunny> tyvm!
<mdgeorge> BigC85 Whats the best way to copy everything off of there without causing more damage?
<llutz> luckybunny: there you go
<luckybunny> delete it?
<tgm4883> truncate it
<llutz> luckybunny: > ~/.xsession-errors
<llutz> luckybunny: but if it grows 200GB in 2 days. you should check what it fills and try to correct it
<roSievers> tgm4883: it does not return anything
 * c2tarun don't have enough bandwidth to download 200GBs in 2 days :P
<tgm4883> RoSievers_, ok, that was a hunch
<tgm4883> c2tarun, its not downloading
<tgm4883> c2tarun, it's generating
<BigC85> to compy the whole drive system files and personal files I'd clone the drive see: www.clonezilla.org
<tgm4883> roSievers, so maybe it just needs a reboot to recognize the cleared up space, but I'd probably try to free some more space
<intrader> c2tarun, a list of nvidea drivers is displayed - only one is green and shows that driver is in use.
<c2tarun> tgm4883, yeah, I got that, :) I was just saying it is difficult to download 200GBs if that much amount of error, and probably something is wrong
<tgm4883> yea something def wrong there
<llutz> luckybunny: you might set "ERRFILE=/tmp/$USER-xsession-errors" in /etc/X11/Xsession, or even "ERRFILE=/dev/null"  if you aren't interested in the file at all
<roSievers> I'm gonna reboot it first, tgm4883
<c2tarun> intrader, well then, I can't help you, please hang around someone will surely help.
<luckybunny> time to change my desktop background
<BigC85> mdgeorge to compy the whole drive system files and personal files I'd clone the drive see: www.clonezilla.org
<intrader> c2tarun, the list is a problem?
<c2tarun> intrader, what list?
<manners13> i did have libmemcached10 already installed
<intrader> c2tarun, the list from the display "Additional Drivers'
<manners13> have just tried removing it and doing a apt-get clean
<manners13> but the install of sogo comes back with the same error
<c2tarun> intrader, actually I thought you don't have any graphics drivers installed, so I would have suggested to activate one. But since you are saying it is already activated then I don't know what is heating your laptop that much.
<Guest85089> is this channel the proper one for support questions?
<tgm4883> manners13, that is because sogo isn't created for 12.10 apparently
<tgm4883> !ask | Guest85089
<ubottu> Guest85089: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BigC85> mdgeorge does that help?
<roSievers> tgm4883: just booted up, some other process blocks the dpkg-database, how can I get rid of that?
<intrader> c2tarun, thanks, there is one activated; I understand
<manners13> well thats poo
<tgm4883> roSievers, Its probably just checking for updates, give it a few seconds
<roSievers> k
<tgm4883> manners13, where are you trying to install it from?
<Guest85089> i am new to ubuntu and when ever i try to use thunderbird email application ubuntu crashes to a black screen and i have to enter my password
<manners13> apt-get
<tgm4883> manners13, are you on 12.10?
<manners13> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<manners13> it instaleld the first time but i made an error
<tgm4883> what error?
<manners13> so i removed it then done a purge
<intrader> c2tarun,  PSensor shows the fan at 3067RPM, there is no sound, could that be a problem?
<manners13> the settings not storing
<tgm4883> manners13, any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ?
<tirengarfio> anyone with ubuntu and a mini-itx motherboard?
<tirengarfio> does it work ok?
<skywell> Why not
<nseagull> Hello everyone
<tirengarfio> skywell, is it to me?
<BigC85> Guest85089 try anothe email app geary nice search for it in the software center
<manners13> tmortensen-bacula-quantal.list  tmortensen-bacula-quantal.list.save
<nseagull> Could anyone help me please? :(
<skywell> tirengarfio: yes, I see no reason mini-itx would not work as long as your processor is supported.
<manners13> thats the only 2 files in there
<tirengarfio> so the motherboard doesn't matter? the only thing that i should care is the processor?
<tgm4883> manners, can you pastebin the output of 'rmadison sogo'
<tirengarfio> i google it and it seems there is not too much information about it: https://www.google.es/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=mini-itx+intel+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=t5srUefgE8O0hAe0ooGwDQ
<nseagull> Could anyone tell me how I can port my fglrx drivers from ubuntu 12.04 to another distro?
<nseagull> If its not too much trouble
<nseagull> =/
<manners13> http://pastebin.com/WYz8aJb5
<Bergcube> I want to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a computer with 2 large identical disks. So I want to set it up using RAID 1.  After quite a bit of websearching I still haven't found a howto or description of this, so... Is it possible?  In case it is, how?  Many thanks in advance!
<gordon__> i just tried to install geary mail and ubuntu crashed to a black screen while it was installing geary
<Scunizi> nseagull: why not just install the fglrx drivers provided by that distro?  sounds easier
<tgm4883> manners13, that looks good. Can you do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sogo'
<skywell> nseagull: what distro
<tgm4883> manners13, I think that should fix it
<nseagull> @Scunizi I have tried to do that when installing a lot of distros, the only one that didnt crash my desktop was the one provided with 12.04 LTS
<nseagull> I want to install arch
<nseagull> Tried it some time ago
<tgm4883> manners13, because sogo requires libmemcached10, not 6 according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/sogo
<nseagull> but crashed my desktop
<nseagull> and didnt have time
<skywell> nseagull: have you tried the executable on AMD/ATI's website?
<nseagull> skywell: yes
<skywell> nseagull: what other distro were you trying?
<manners13> http://pastebin.com/ksn1XZvq
<manners13> unfortunatly not
<nseagull> skywell: Crunchbang, OpenSUSE, Fedora and some more, dont remember right now
<tgm4883> bah
<skywell> nseagull: as far as I know amd/ati only distributes binaries and therefore are not easily ported. It is like they are encrypted. What is your card?
<cristian_c> Hi
<skywell> Fedora has a 50/50 success rate with fglrx
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<tgm4883> manners13, i've got to go to a meeting in 8 minutes, can you pastebin '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<manners13> all the commands seem to go through fine
<luckybunny> ok... so I kinda still have the 100% usage after fixing... as usual emptied trash, checked all that etc
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<manners13> except the last one
<nseagull> skywell: let me see what card do i have, i think its a 4xxx series
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<nseagull> skywell: the best part is that the ones that work perfectly are the experimental ones
<skywell> 4xxx is not well supported now on linux as far as I know
<luckybunny> baobab looks normal, now, but df -h is still reading 100% usage
<skywell> Man I would love to trade my 570 with you nseagull because 4xxx run well on FreeBeastie
<skywell> 5770*
<jacksmithz> are there any "premium/paid" themes for gtk/gnome, (like there is premium themes for wordpress, even though its GPL) ??
<luckybunny> unless......
<nseagull> skywell: FreeBeastie?
<nseagull> skywell: FreeBSD?
<Scunizi> After rebooting this morning after 20 days of being put to sleep nightly, the desktop won't boot.  No grub screen showing at all.  Like it was zapped from the harddrive.  Is there a link for restoring grub?
<skywell> nseagull:  yea
<nseagull> skywell: Whats the main difference between Linux and FreeBSD
<nseagull> ?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<luckybunny> nope
<mad__> Will there be (semi)official packages for samba-4.x for ubuntu-12.04?
<skywell> I would stick with linux if I was you but Unix is just like linux but has a userland distributed with the kernel
<skywell> It is technically a "full os" as opposed to linux which is a kernel with random userlands of choice
<VinceThePrince> is it possible to see all the "apps" I have installed in Ubuntu?
<nseagull> skywell: ah, I prefer this Linux then =)
<skywell> Linux has more hw and app support
<nseagull> skywell: So, any idea to install arch without crashing?
<VinceThePrince> I'm doing a clean install and I want to find an easy way to reinstall everything I have now
<skywell> nseagull: you trying Arch Linux?
<skywell> nseagull: Is it a 4xxx?
<Bergcube> Ubuntu 12.10 desktop on software RAID 1.....  Possible?
<nseagull> nseagull: I installed arch once, but when tried to install GNOME on it crashed
<nseagull> skywell: lol
<nseagull> skywell: wrote my own name
<nseagull> skywell: lemme check
<skywell> nseagull: Oh I thought you were trying to install it on Arch.
<brightspark> VinceThePrince: try dpkg –get-selections (warning: there will be a lot)
<skywell> nseagull: on Ubuntu it is recommended to just install fglrx. fglrx-* is the most up to date, not so stable version.
<brightspark> VinceThePrince: sorry dpkg --get-selections
<nseagull> skywell: radeon hd 4200
<brightspark> two hyphens precede the flag
<nseagull> skywell: yeah, you understood
<nseagull> skywell: i want to install arch
<nseagull> skywell: then, install fglrx
<VinceThePrince> brightspark, Thank you sir
<skywell> arch linux? nseagull
<nseagull> skywell: yeah :P
<brightspark> VinceThePrince: glad to help :)
<skywell> nseagull: have you followed https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMD_Catalyst to heart?
<VinceThePrince> brightspark, Little problem I can only scroll up to the letter 'N' :D any idea how can I export the whole list.
<nseagull> skywell: I dont get this part [a legacy driver for Radeon HD 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx is not available in [community] yet]
<brightspark> VinceThePrince: try redirecting.  dpkg --get-selections > my-packages.txt
<nseagull> skywell: Does it mean that its impossible?
<VinceThePrince> brightspark, learned something new hah a :D Awesome!
<brightspark> VinceThePrince: glad to help :)
<nseagull> skywell: u there?
<roSievers> tgm4883: (storage problem) restarting didn't help, and I'm not sure what else I could delete
<skywell> nseagull: I had to read it for context
<skywell> AUR is like source code install vs binary install
<roSievers> Also, the other Laptop can't use the Internet while I do in chat
<skywell> The legacy drivers are not in source version. That is jsut 1 way to install it.
<skywell> nseagull: so so far so good
<nseagull> skywell: right now i cant get compiz to work in ubuntu 12.04, and i think its because of my gpu
<stupidBOOT> i did something stupid. i deleted the contents of "/boot" (including the linux headers) and now when i try to load ubuntu it says its missing files. my harddrive is LVM encrypted. is there anyway to restore the /boot directory and boot up as normal, or do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<skywell> nseagull: why do you think that?
<skywell> I think you can run it from a terminal to view the error messages.
<skywell> Someone will know more about compiz than I do here I assume.
<VinceThePrince> Finally Upgrading from Ubuntu 10.10 to Xubuntu 12.10  "Drumroll"
<nseagull> skywell: yeah, i know, the output was lot of opengl errors
<profiler1982> is it possible to install ubuntu tablet os on netbook
<nseagull> skywell: should i switch to arch?
<nseagull> skywell: i love to configure everything from 0
<skywell> nseagull: I would take that output to the forums for a more educated response as I am not too familiar with opengl or its relationship to the graphics driver
<skywell> nseagull: why do you want to switch?
<stupidBOOT> please help. i have deleted the contents of "/boot". my machine won't boot, it says its missing linux headers. how can i restore the /boot folder so ubuntu will work?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you may as well just re-install
<Scunizi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you need to put your kernel and all the files back
<stupidBOOT> ikonia, there is nothing i can do?
<nseagull> skywell: i always thought ubuntu was really "overcrowded"
<skywell> nseagull: How so?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: there is....but you're going to struggle
<stupidBOOT> my LVM encrypted harddrive, all of that data is lost?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: no not at all
<skywell> nseagull: Why not debian if you feel a vanilla type setup is more beneficial
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you'll need to get a kernel into /boot to be able to boot
<skywell> Arch is a big circle jerk imo. Yea you can make a sweet box but you can do it with any major distro by just doing a minimal install
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: then you can fix things properly
<Darklord> hey guys quick question i need java to run Tekkit and im new to Ubuntu as of yesterday can anyone tell me the right java d/l to get in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<skywell> and other distros wont break as often as arch on you
<stupidBOOT> how do i get a kernel into boot? the /boot directory is not part of my LVM encrypted harddrive, is it? i am currently on a different OS, maybe i can just download a new kernel?
<skywell> stupidBOOT: you have to reinstall grub
<ikonia> skywell: no he doesn't
<roSievers> tgm4883: I give up on that problem (storage space, package tree) for now, and pass her on to the one who installed Ubuntu (and should know that stuff better than I do)
<ikonia> skywell: grub will fix nothing
<nseagull> skywell: What I loved about CrunchBang, it was really "empty"
<skywell> stupidBOOT: look up "Ubuntu live install grub"
<roSievers> tgm4883: Thanks for your help
<obert> hello,someone knows f.lux?
<bcdonadio> quit
<[HUN]Bitvilag> hi guuyyss i need some help regarding servers....well ubuntu server to be exact:::
<stupidBOOT> so, load up the ubuntu live CD and reinstall grub, but will that fix the linux headers problem?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: no it won't
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you are missing your kernel
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: if you have deleted everything in /boot - grub is not your issue
<stupidBOOT> so once i reinstall grub, then what do i do? how do i get a kernel into that /boot directory?
<skywell> ikonia: He could boot a live CD copy the /boot from it and paste it where the other one is deleted
<SoulShadow> so because there's no more #ubuntu-tablet, where do you go if you want to install full ubuntu on a tablet?
<stupidBOOT> ok, so forget grub. where do i get a kernel and how do i get it in my /boot?
<ikonia> skywell: no, you'd need to update grub after that
<nseagull> skywell: so i should look forward to debian instead of arch, at least in this machine?
<skywell> ikonia: And he could
<skywell> nseagull: What do you mean overcrowded?
<stupidBOOT> the kernel, is it specific to my computer or can i just find another one to download?
<stupidBOOT> i'm a newb when it come sto linux
<skywell> nseagull: If you are doing a "Hipster" switch where you drop something because it is too popular then I advise you stick with something you know.
<stupidBOOT> (obivously)
<nseagull> skywell: not in that way
<nseagull> skywell: I love linux
<nseagull> skywell: I want to know more than I know
<stupidBOOT> OK, i'm going to download a new kernel and put it in the /boot directory
<[HUN]Bitvilag> could anyone ...help me regarding ..choosing the best motherboard but still cheap for hosting websites!! I found this q67 chipset which can be hw managed if i understand right i can turn off and on and shit without os...does anyone know anything about this? ever used one these? experience?
<nseagull> skywell: installing from the basics
<Soban> SoulShadow: there is ubuntu-touch chan
<stupidBOOT> which kernel should i download?
<nseagull> skywell helps me to do that
<SoulShadow> Soban: but that's not the same
<SoulShadow> that's for that stupid mobile OS version
<skywell> nseagull: Why not a Ubuntu minimal install and build up from it.
<nseagull> skywell: ubuntu its like "plug and play"
<stupidBOOT> do i need to install it?
<nseagull> skywell: minimal instal?
<nseagull> skywell: what do you mean?
<stupidBOOT> halp!!
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: can you provide info on your system- 64-bit? 12.10?
<skywell> nseagull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stupidBOOT> its an old dell inspiron
<Darklord> anyone know which java d/l i need for my new Ubuntu 12.10 64bit system?
<stupidBOOT> 32 bit, latest version of ubuntu
<skywell> nseagull: It is a 28mb install disc.
<nseagull> skywell: welp
<nseagull> skywell: you just astonished me
<nseagull> skywell: lol
<iknofailfu> stupidBOOT, there are many distributions, all of them have the same basics, but maintained by different people, who see everyday usage in different ways, those people take the source code of kernel in the same place and ship it to their own distro, so if you're running one or another, best kernel image is the one provided by your distro maintaners
<skywell> nseagull: Here is my issue with distro hopping. You get new utilities configuration files in each distro.
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: you can get a .deb here: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.5.0-25-generic_3.5.0-25.38_i386.deb
<nseagull> skywell: i know, like YUM instad of APT in fedora
<stupidBOOT> ok...
<nseagull> skywell: its an app ik
<skywell> nseagull: you may switch to arch in order to learn, and learn you will. But it won't be completely transferrable to another distro because arch chooses certain userland utilities.
<stupidBOOT> brightspark, thanks very much!
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: I'm not sure how you go about depackaging a deb without being able to boot the system though.
<skywell> nseagull: Package management is a small piece to the puzzle. Those are easy.
<nseagull> skywell: i know, but it was the first example that came to my mind
<nseagull> skywell: =/
<stupidBOOT> i'm on a live backtrack cd right now, i think i can access the /boot directory of the ubuntu OS on the harddrive... maybe i can just move it there
<stupidBOOT> its worth a shot. i'm probably going to have to reinstall and lose all my data anyway
<nseagull> skywell: well...
<skywell> nseagull: sorry I have been there done that so I have a bittersweet feeling about distro hopping
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you don't have to restore
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: don't restore
<nseagull> skywell: I know what you mean
<skywell> nseagull: You have a G+?
<nseagull> skywell: I have a google acc, does that work?
<noffle> Bizarre. Middle click + drag lets me resize windows using my mouse. However, if I try this on my trackpad (three finger click + drag), it tries to move the window instead. Am I missing something?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you just need to get something to "boot" and then you can issue an  apt-get install linux-image again
<nseagull> skywell: never used G+
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: that will re-download everything you need into /boot from the ubuntu repo
<Fuzzles> doing an assignment need peoples opinion. Unity or KDE?
<stupidBOOT> wait wait...
<ikonia> Fuzzles: not in this channel please.
<intrader> Good morning, laptop overheating ;as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature goes up (Psensors.temp2 > 97C)- Command acpi -c result in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565142/, lspci|grep v output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565203/
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: I bet there's a trick to depackaging it using chroot and dpkg, but I'm not savvy enough to know it.  ikonia, do you know how he should go about installing the kernel into /boot on his HDD when he's on a LiveCD?
<stupidBOOT> i deleted everything in my /boot except the grub directory is still there... grub still boots, but it stops when it says its missing the linux kernel
<stupidBOOT> so maybe i can just drop out to the commandline and then.. issue that command?
<skywell> nseagull: It is cool. I have a friend on there you might like who uses debian and builds from the ground up.
<nseagull> skywell: Just tell me
<nseagull> skywell: One thing
<nseagull> skywell: please
<stupidBOOT> i should have been more detailed about this. i deleted the root files in the /boot directory which happened to contain my kernel. the grub directory is still there and grub still loads, but then fails when no kernel is found
<prp-e> Hi
<skywell> nseagull: ad me bro. https://plus.google.com/104403530798815790521/posts
<stupidBOOT> so ... if i reboot to that point and drop out to command line, is there a command i can issue to download and rebuild the kernel?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: no,
<stupidBOOT> what about "apt-get install linux-image"
<stupidBOOT> ?
<nseagull> skywell: done
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you need to either a.) boot a kernel b.) boot from a livecd and chroot,
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: I don't think so- you have no networking drivers at that point so you can't download much.
<nseagull> skywell: tell me
<skywell> nseagull: "Listen to your heart" if you love linux each experience is a good one
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: is your system encypted ? or just a specific volume ?
<ptrkmj> hello. something strange happened after installing libreoffice-java-common. i wasn't able to start libreoffice and after logging out i wasn't able to log in with my DM. i had to Ctrl-Alt-F1 to console and remove to get back system to work.
<stupidBOOT> LVM encrypted
<skywell> nseagull: tell you what now?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: so the whole system encypted
<nseagull> skywell: Ubuntu or Debian, which to choose? I've been distrohopping for 2-3 years with different machines, i'm not afraid
<nseagull> skywell: haha
<stupidBOOT> but there is a 255 filesystem that i think is the /boot directory.. i'm not sure
<skywell> nseagull: Debian then. Debian testing.
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: is /boot on a seperate partition ?
<stupidBOOT> i got an LVM encrypted device i can't access.. and i got a 255meg filesystem
<stupidBOOT> i think that is the separate boot partition, but i'm not 100% sure
<nseagull> skywell: Did it appear that I added you?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you need to get sure
<Jnco> Hey All
<skywell> nseagull: Yea just saw it.
<stupidBOOT> how?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: do you have a seperate partition for /boot ?
<nseagull> nseagull: Thanks man, going to download debian right now
<ikonia> (you should have if your running an lvm encrupted setup)
<nseagull> nseagull: BUT
<nseagull> nseagull: about the drivers
<Jnco> Hey All, was wondering if someone could help me. Is there a way to install vsftpd3 using apt-get? I seem to only be downloading the 2.5 version...
<stupidBOOT> i don't think so... i would have done a generic ubuntu install
<nseagull> nseagull: Download from where? o_O Or port
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: a generic ubuntu install is not lvm encypted
<skywell> nseagull: Try the legacy driver provided by ati/amd's web site
<nseagull> nseagull: thank you :)
<stupidBOOT> i can see a 255M filesystem that is unencrypted that contains a grub folder. i can see a 120G filesystem that is LVM encrypted. and i can see a 118G filesystem that contains all of the "boot/dev/media/sys/temp" folders etc
<nseagull> nseagull: Now lets pray so it doesnt crash
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: that sounds like /boot
<skywell> nseagull: Start here. http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<stupidBOOT> sorry, i did a generic alternative-instlal
<stupidBOOT> i didn't muck around with the partitions
<skywell> nseagull: reading sucks but in this case worth it.
<stupidBOOT> the 255meg filesystem sounds like boot?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: yes
<nseagull> skywell: It doesnt suck, as a student it is really useful
<stupidBOOT> that is my thinking, it has grub in it
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: try to mount it
<iknofailfu> Jnco, found it in google http://blog.thefrontiergroup.com.au/2012/10/making-vsftpd-with-chrooted-users-work-again/ but you could always build it from source and make some .deb package with `checkinstall` for example, shouldn't be hard
<stupidBOOT> i can access it
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: what's in it ?
<nseagull> skywell: And the next year I have a subject about linux so its worth it
<Jnco> Hey all, I just upgraded to VSFTPD 3.0.2 using the tarball file, I am having issues with authentication from a PAM file, does anyone have any experience with vsftpd?
<nseagull> skywell: =)
<stupidBOOT> grub folder and lost+found folder
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: ok,
<skywell> nseagull: School huh? That is sweet. I can't wait to have a linux class at college ha
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: so you need to get a kernel in there .....
<stupidBOOT> i think this is boot, these are the folders that were in the /boot folder before i deleted the files that were there
<stupidBOOT> yes, thats is right
 * skywell Steps out for a ciggeretee ((BRB))
<nseagull> skywell: I'm an IT student :P
<nseagull> skywell: I hope we meet again soon
<stupidBOOT> how do i get a kernel in there? can i just copy and paste it there or do i have to install it or what
<nseagull> skywell: cya
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: you can try to get the one from your livecd
<skywell> nseagull: see you in 10. But yea that would be atrip. Maybe we can do some protfolio work in the near future.
<stupidBOOT> ok good idea i'll fetch my live cd
<stupidBOOT> hmm... i may only have alternative-install, these aren't live cds.... grrr
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: get a livecd
<stupidBOOT> would it matter if i used an old livecd?
<ikonia> stupidBOOT: get something as close to your version as possible
<stupidBOOT> ok, no access to a live cd, my install cds are all text-install cds because i use LVM :(
<stupidBOOT> i'll have to find it online somewhere
<wN> stupidBOOT: perhaps you can hit Ctrl+Alt+f3 to get to a virtual terminal
<stupidBOOT> i did have a link to that .deb file...
<manners13> anyone else in here use sogo, im having trouble with it not saving the settings
<stupidBOOT> but the problem was is that it didn't fit in the directory
<stupidBOOT> it says i only have 5Meg left there
<stupidBOOT> thats part of the reason i deleted all the files in boot, ubuntu update was asking for more room in boot
<iknofailfu> deleting all files seems legit
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: what's eating up all the space in boot?
<stupidBOOT> the grub folder it seems
<stupidBOOT> there is a folder in /grub called "i386pc" and it contains a whole lotta .mod files, can i delete any of those?
<stupidBOOT> i'm stuck...
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: my /boot/grub is less than 5MB, and my whole /boot is about 180MB.  Not sure what is eating up all your space then.
<stupidBOOT> what folders do you have in your /boot/grub?
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: how are you accessing the system now?
<stupidBOOT> just through normal file browser
<stupidBOOT> i'm on a live usb backtrack
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: just one, called 'locale'.  16KB.
<stupidBOOT> i figure if i can delete something in my grub folder to free up space i can then find a linux kernel and copy paste in in there
<stupidBOOT> just found what the problem is
<stupidBOOT> i viewed "hidden files" and there is a trash bin in there with 200 meg in it!
<stupidBOOT> that'll be it... now... where do i get myself a kernel?
<stupidBOOT> .deb file
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: check in the trash bin?
<stupidBOOT> is that a kernel?
<stupidBOOT> oh shit
<stupidBOOT> oops, sorry language
<stupidBOOT> trashbin contents got deleted without me checking whats in there.. maybe my kernel was in there
<stupidBOOT> nevermind
<stupidBOOT> so i have the linux-image.deb file in the /boot folder, do i need to do anything, compile it, anything? or should i try to reboot as is?
<ponch0> hey all, I downloaded and installed the LXDE core desktop, restart the machine, and it didn't kick in, where do I enable it?
<ponch0> Ubuntu 12.04
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: That .deb will not work just copy-pasting.  It needs to be depackaged, and I'm not quite sure how to do that.
<skywell> ponch0: When you login you can change your DE
<stupidBOOT> ahh
<stupidBOOT> is there any way i can get a kernel in there?
<ponch0> Login on virtual machine, because my login is to automatically log me in, in ubuntu
<skywell> ponch0: Not after not before but after you click your username there should be a ubuntu icon you can change to LXDE
<achandra> stupidBOOT, yep that dpkg file needs to be extracted...you will need to then check there is appropriate initrd image and vmlinuz files
<achandra> stupidBOOT, all in /boot
<achandra> stupidBOOT, make sure there is a grub directory in there too
<stupidBOOT> grub directory is in there thats ok
<ponch0> I don't get that screen because it's disabled skywell.
<dr_willis> ponch0:  log out.. select lubuntu/lxde log in
<stupidBOOT> so i have to extract the kernel from the .deb
<stupidBOOT> i've never dealt with .deb before
<dr_willis> mc can copy files from. debs i recall
<stupidBOOT> hmm... maybe, does somebody here have a kernel that is already extracted ready to go?
<stupidBOOT> or is this specific to my system?
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: You cannot just copy-and-paste files in there.
<ponch0> dr_willis: beautiful thank you.
<skywell> stupidBOOT: Kernel is specific to Ubuntu
<ponch0> never occured to me that I could just log out.
<stupidBOOT> i'm wondering if maybe i should just reinstall...
<stupidBOOT> this is all getting too hard
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: there are scripts that get run on installation of that kernel, which will not get executed if you just copy-paste files.
<stupidBOOT> i see...
<achandra> stupidBOOT, here are your choices, you can dpkg -i that deb file and see if gives you back the initrd image file, and the vmlinuz files and ensures you have a /grub
<achandra> but if it doesnt
<stupidBOOT> ok i'll try that.
<stupidBOOT> errors were encountered
<stupidBOOT> it can't find something because its not mounted
<achandra> stupidBOOT, if it doesn't work, and you dont want to go through the pain, reinstall...and live and learn
<stupidBOOT> i'm going to reinstall
<achandra> stupidBOOT, better plan is to clearly understand what happened...and spend the time to fix it
<achandra> stupidBOOT, or if you cant, you know why
<achandra> stupidBOOT, my point is...it might happen again..and lets say its a critical box...do you know how to fix it/
<skywell> You have to be careful what you sudo. You should all set some alias up to use trash as opposed to rm if you are deleting files in sensitive areas
<stupidBOOT> it all comes down to the fact that there was a hidden .trash bin in there consuming all my resources, when i went to update my ubuntu it said "not enough room in /boot free up some space" so i deleted my kernel headers without seeing the hidden files
<stupidBOOT> pretty stupid, huh.
<stupidBOOT> but thanks very much for all your help guys
<achandra> besides having an image and just restore :)
<stupidBOOT> shame about my lost files on LVM, thats gone now, isn't it?
<bez> FUCK THE WINDOWS
<stupidBOOT> achandra, it wont happen again, it was just some random stupid thing i did
<achandra> stupidBOOT, its all good....we learn like this
<stupidBOOT> but the LVM, all my files...
<stupidBOOT> gone?
<achandra> stupidBOOT, not necessarily
<stupidBOOT> its not life or death luckily, i have my bitcoin wallet backed up
<stupidBOOT> go on...
<achandra> if you can boot some how into a live image, i think you can mount the volume
<achandra> and then scp it over or back it up
<brightspark> achandra: he's on a liveUSB
<achandra> ahh
<achandra> can you mount the volume?
<stupidBOOT> i tried to mount it by clicking on it in the file system, it wouldn't let me
<stupidBOOT> it asked me for a password though..
<achandra> and?
<stupidBOOT> and then it rejected it
<stupidBOOT> unmountable
<skywell> You encrypted the volume with a passphrase right?
<stupidBOOT> yep
<intrader> Good morning, laptop overheating ;as soon as I have a full screen video the temperature goes up (Psensors.temp2 > 97C)- Command acpi -c result in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565142/, lspci|grep v output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565203/
<achandra> right...
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: how were you looking through the trashbin then?
<achandra> stupidBOOT, decrypt by using the pass, then mount
<skywell> Passphrase is something your supposed to save
<stupidBOOT> the .trash hidden folder was in the /boot folder
<stupidBOOT> passphrase is fine, i know the passphrase, but it wont mount it
<skywell> how did you view /boot?
<stupidBOOT> it lets me view the filesystem
<skywell> were you looking at the livecd's /boot?
<brightspark> stupidBOOT: so you CAN mount the boot partition, but not the root partition?
<skywell> if its read only you can copy off it
<stupidBOOT> as though the filesystem is a separate partition or something, i didn't set up partitions, i used a default boot on the alternative text cd
<stupidBOOT> well, there is a 255meg device there with a grub folder that i assume is my /boot
<stupidBOOT> i dunno.. i think i'll just reinstall, this is all a bit too much
<stupidBOOT> the LVM, maybe i should grab that for later? copy paste it and hold on to it to see if i can mount it later on
<stupidBOOT> i'm such a stupid idiot
<stupidBOOT> deleting my kernel
<stupidBOOT> what the hell was i thinking
<stupidBOOT> OK thanks guys
<stupidBOOT> see-ya
<Dra|n> lol
<dr_willis> i was wondering that also...    ;-)
<Darklord> can anyone help me with running a program automaticaly with Java
<coolroot> dr_willis: can you help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<Darklord> anyone3
<Darklord> anyone?
<prp-e> :)
<dr_willis> theres the .config/autostart  dir  Darklord
<Darklord> it doesnt show up the oracle java runtime file to associate the file with
<dr_willis> make a script in that dir
<bean__> Darklord: stop spammmmming
<bean__> Darklord: java -jar <jar>
<manners13> right im trying to use sogo, have now got it installed and trying to use the webmin interface to administer it however if i go into general and tick some of the boxes then click save and i get error Error while saving the following parameter : Workers count .... but this error is simular for each setting page
<bean__> oh god
<bean__> webmin
<manners13> lol
<manners13> it works for me with most things
<manners13> i use it to administer bacula
<Whiskey`Wonka> I have something odd going on with a freshly installed ubuntu
<manners13> i know theres security issues with it but i use a router and firewall to only allow certain addresses access to sertain ports
<Whiskey`Wonka> hp proliant with 6x scsi drives
<Whiskey`Wonka> first drive had /boot, 2nd has /
<bean__> manners13: SOGo looks terrifying too
<Whiskey`Wonka> when it boots grub comes up, select ubuntu then it drops to (initramfs)
<manners13> yes but its a perfect exchange replacemet with its compatability with outlook
 * bean__ works for a company that uses google apps. Done and done.
<bean__> outlook is disgusting
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<manners13> lol but its a business standard
<bean__> lollllllllll
<bean__> maybe in your business
<manners13> mine and many others
<Whiskey`Wonka> manners13: outlook is a 'standard' ?
<BlitzHere> You can't escape microsoft in business just like you can't escape google on the internet
<manners13> almost every business i do IT support for
<Guest19382> Hi. I haven't been able to connect to freenode via tor last few days. anybody having the same problem?
 * bean__ would not work for a place with exchange.
<bean__> Guest19382: that would be a question for #freenode or somesuch
<Guest19382> thanks
<manners13> but with exchange not being included in the new small business server it opens up a market if it can be done cheaper than most online retailers
<bean__> k
<Whiskey`Wonka> manners13: i dunno, ive been moving people to gapps for 6? 7? years and everyone has been happier
<bean__> ^
<arthur> how can i upodate ubuntu 12.04
<bean__> arthur: what are you on now?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ive had gfyd since it was in beta
<manners13> anyways can anyone help with why sogo wont save settings
<Guest16114> beam ubuntu 12.04
<Whiskey`Wonka> manners13: permissions?
<bean__> Guest16114: either update through software center or run "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" on your command line
<ponch0> LXDE looks awesome, but how do I make the words inside my terminal bigger, theyre so small i can't see what it says.
<manners13> well it seems to edit a file in /run/sogo/GNUstep/defaults
<bean__> manners13: it seems that #sogo is a channel on here
<manners13> yeah its dead
<bean__> people there could probably give better answer.
<bean__> s
<manners13> more or less no one talks lol
<tgm4883> outlook != exchange
<bean__> lol, well i doubt anyone here has ever even heard of sogo.
<BlitzHere> bean__ that wouldn't change sources.list if I'm not mistaken - he'll jjst get latest precise packages
<tgm4883> we have people with outlook, but our backend is google apps
<profiler1982> how to set in /etc/default/keyboard serbian latin layout
<bean__> BlitzHere: he didn't say update to 12.10
<BlitzHere> Hasn't Gmail dropped support for actuvesync?
<tgm4883> manners13, if it's editing a file in /run then it's doing it wrong
<manners13> ok
<bean__> BlitzHere: only for free gmail.
<bean__> BlitzHere: it still works for google apps / education, etc
<manners13> seems the user it created is sogo and thats the home folder for it
<BlitzHere> bean__ whoops, you're right. But then, shouldn't that be automatic by default....
<tgm4883> manners13, /run is a temp filesystem
<maurizio> ciao a tutti
<manners13> ok i will move the home folder and see what happends
<BlitzHere> So, is it true that ubuntu will become a semirolling distribution from 14.04? With major releases every two years?
<dr_willis> BlitzHere:  not confirmed.. as far as ive read
<dr_willis> unless its been anounced recently
<BlitzHere> No, nothing new. I just read an old article recently
<jeeves_moss> is it possible to see/send text messages on my Ubuntu desktop from my Android phone?  I like the fact that I can see who's calling and the txt messages on my XBMC box at home, but I can't figure out how to do it from my laptop
<DJones> BlitzHere: Maybe this is recent enough http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-not-switching-to-rolling-release-model
<iuuso> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c/save
<iuuso> whoopsie
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhg, is it normal for grub to be listing dos entries or mentioning dosfs when you have NO dos partitions?
<prashant_123456> how to seperate front audio jack and rear audio jack ? both are playing music at the same time. using ubuntu 12.04
<BlitzHere> DJones thanks! That helps
<arthur_> how can i put somthing on the start button when i restart its gone
<skywell> arthur_: what?
<arthur_> i have installed wine with office 2007
<arthur_> skywell, installed wine with office 2007 and whant a start button
<noffle> Bizarre. Middle click + drag lets me resize windows using my mouse. However, if I try this on my trackpad (three finger click + drag), it tries to move the window instead. Am I missing something?
<DJones> arthur_: You'll probably stand more chance of getting an answer to that in the dedicated wine channel #winehq
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<arthur_> but how can i put somthing on the start
<skywell> There is no start menu in Ubuntu. Wine just runs windows programs
<Dra|n> heeeh
<skywell> technically you could search for installed wine programs throw dash
<skywell> when you push super and type "office" what pops up?
<arthur_> skywell ubuntu 12.04 is with unity not
<skywell> arthur_: what do you have installed? xubuntu?
<arthur_> skey ubuntu 12.04
<DJones> arthur_: Do you mean you want to add microsoft office apps to the Unity bar in Ubuntu?
<skywell> DJones: yes
<arthur_> djones yes
<skywell> DJones: he wants a quik launch shortcut somewhere. Icon based
<Dra|n> gooooooooooooood
<Dra|n> arthur_, install windows
<Dra|n> thats all
<prashant_123456> how to seperate front audio jack and rear audio jack ? both are playing music at the same time. using ubuntu 12.04
<DJones> arthur_: I don't use wine so I can't help with that, thats why I suggested asking in the #winehq channel, it may be something they know how to do
<Dra|n> prashant_123456, in the motherboard unplug what unit do you want disable
<arthur_> but how can i put something on the unity bar
<skywell> arthur_: drag it onto the bar
<skywell> drag and drop brosef
<Dra|n> thats all
<Dra|n> NESXT!
<DJones> arthur_: Once you've got the app open, if you right click on the icon in the unity bar, you may have an option to Lock to the launcher, thats all I can think of
<arthur_> skeywell i did that but after restart it's gone
<lifebird64> ¿ where can I find a full list (and documentation) of kernel boot options? is that even available for /any/ distros?
<Whiskey`Wonka> grub issues maybe mmmm
<prashant_123456> i want it enabled or disable from software like realtek hd audio manager in windows 7 Dra|n
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know why on a system with NO dos partition grub is insmod part_msdos and says root=hd0,msdos ?:
<Dra|n> prashant_123456,  all riht dude see in cpanel ubuntu does it like windows
<arthur_> how can i remove somthing from dash home
<prashant_123456> Dra|n, where in ubuntu
<Dra|n> system settings
<prashant_123456> Dra|n, no there is no option in system settings only sound option and it does not contain any info
<arthur_> how can i see on command line the partions
<noffle> Is there any way to disable three finger touchpad click + drag from moving windows? I'm not seeing anything in ccsm.
<prashant_123456> only output input hardware etc in sound Dra|n
<Kveras> Interacting with tabs in Chrome or Chromium sometimes (2-5 times per day) crashes my X server. This happens both in Unity and Awesome WM. What log should I read to find the problem?
<intrader> Anyone, Good morning - I am having an overheating problem with Lenovo t61p laptop running Linux 12.10. The problem occurs when displaying video at full screen or when a web page has a lot of video clips. Google shows that many laptop users have overheating laptops. Is there a bug in ubuntu?
<Lazik> hey intrader: open a terminal and type : lsmod
<Lazik> to find out your graphic card (ati, nvidia, intel)
<lifebird64> lazik: for me? lsmod? thx.
<lifebird64> oh. wait. not 4 me.
<Lazik> intrader: actually sudo lshw might be more useful
<intrader> Lazik, how do I pastebin this long output?
<Dra|n> prashant_123456, cant help you dude im sorry go search in google
<Guest83329> what is the sintax that i have to put to mount my nfts disk on boot in  /etc/fstab
<Lazik> intrader: you can do : sudo lshw > lshw.txt           that will output to a file, check the graphic card section and check the company name (nvidia, ati, ...)
<_genuser_> Guest83329: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<DJones> intrader: If you've got the command pastebinit installed, you can do "sudo lshw | pastebinit" which will give you a link to list in the channel
<intrader> Lazik, DJOnes, cool, the output of lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565605/
<intrader> Lazik, DJOnes, how do I pastebin the graphics section?
<wachpwnski> What is a good program to store login and passwords with? or a good encryptions container to use?
<cerebrate> how do i make a script to disable my touchpad from bootup
<tgm4883> wachpwnski, I use lastpass
<tgm4883> wachpwnski, but if you want to keep it locally, keepass
<Guest16586> Anyone here attempting to flash ios device to ubuntu touch?
<Guest83329> how can i remove somthing form dash home
<Guest16586> Anyone here attempting to flash ios device to ubuntu touch?
<IdleOne> !touch | Guest16586
<IdleOne> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<detrix42> I need help with setting up apache2. in #apache2 channel there is only one other person there besides myself.  Is there a better channel to get help?
<Zentaur> hi
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with my conection manager?
<Zentaur> I use ubuntu 12.04 and internet wors on it but it detects no conection
<intrader> Lazik the graphics section of lshw is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565633/
<Zentaur> I repaired t by editing a fle long ago but I can't remember now.
<detrix42> ls
<detrix42> dam wrong widnow
<debeer> Hi, can anyone help me to set up my laptop's internal 3G? Option GTM 378 (Internal Mini PCi-e).
<debeer> Hi, can anyone help me to set up my laptop's internal 3G? Option GTM 378 (Internal Mini PCi-e).
<debeer> I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<pc_magas> debeer does it see as usb cd rom?
<pc_magas> then it nees a command to fix this (which I do not know)
<debeer> It shows when I us lsusb but there's no icon on the desk.
<debeer> Hi, can anyone help me to set up my laptop's internal 3G? Option GTM 378 (Internal Mini PCi-e).
<debeer>  From the articles I read I need to use USB_MODESWITCH to fix this but I can't find clear instructions on this?
<intrader> Lazik anything else about the overheating problem? How is the display involved?
<KI4RO> debeer, Asking over and over and over again will not help.  be patient
<Pwnguin1> So is this channel for general discussion about Ubuntu or just for help with the OS?
<kostkon> Pwnguin1, this channel is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussion
<marahin> Help with issues rather.
<Pwnguin1> Allright
<Mip5> Hi - "Reading package lists..." takes several minutes (10 or more) and used to be very fast. System ubuntu 12.04.1 dual quad core processors, 24 gigs of ram. Any ideas? Software raid, but /proc/mdstat shows no errors. Thoughts?
<detrix42> I just put up a web server at home. Ubuntu server "LAMP".  I have a registered domain name, and its pointing to my home server. I want the www directory in my /home dir on the server.   I have change all config files to point to different www directory, but now apache2 reports "do not have permission to access /"  How do I correct this?
<VinceThePrinc> mmm i upgraded from xubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and some feat. were removed?
<VinceThePrinc> is the upgrade worth it? or is 12.04 just find
<An-IP-BreAKDoWN> 12.04 is just fine
<newbie5thDay> i m using ubuntu 9.1  and i  receive this error  can not recover  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP : 91.189.92.200 80]
<newbie5thDay> i m using ubuntu 9.1  and i  receive this error  can not recover  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP : 91.189.92.200 80]
<DJones> newbie5thDay: 9.10 is end of life, its no longer supported
<ioria> yep, me too .. i'm using commodore 64 but i cannot install ubuntu ....
<Lazik> intrader: Nvidia graphic cards use the nouveau driver in general. You can verify this with lsmod. In most case the nouveau driver fails to control the fan of the graphic card to prevent overheating
<GeekSquid> newbie5thDay: you can upgrade it see /msg ubottu !eol
<Lazik> intrader: you can google how to install the nvidia proprietary driver, it might fix the issue
<newbie5thDay> DJones: it s for educational purposes that i use 9.1
<newbie5thDay> GeekSquid: : it s for educational purposes that i use 9.1
<bean__> newbie5thDay: well, you can't get updates on 9.10 any more
<bean__> newbie5thDay: and no one will support it, since it is end of life'd
<bean__> !eol | newbie5thDay
<ubottu> newbie5thDay: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Venks_> how do i make the unity icons smaller than the size 32 ?
<GeekSquid> bean__: Wrong ... you can update it
<bean__> to a new release.
<bean__> but the ubuntu repos won't work
<bean__> i dont think
<GeekSquid> newbie5thDay: we have new releases every 6 months, and karmic is from 2009 and is no longer officially supported, there are upgrade paths from 9.1 or if you need to install something from that repository it would be located at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ... you will need to update your sources.list
<Venks_> anyone ?
<gmachine_24> Greetings all. Simplistic question re: running a 'headless' server (or computer); what happens when the headless computer shuts down unexpectedly, say from a power failure? Must I connect a monitor to it to reboot and log in? I know this is a newbie question.
<iciraus> Hi! I recently installed ubuntu and noticed that in Empathy i can no longer add Facebook chat, its says to authorize and opens the browser..? and the browser just says "success". Is there a work around? i know this was not an issue on a recent install i had on ubuntu.
<bean__> gmachine_24: no, normally you would have an SSH server installed.
<intrader> Lazik, the nvidea driver shows as installed - what is the nouveau driver - sound like a the  driver is not controlling the fan?
<gmachine_24> bean__: which means, what, I'm sorry; that I'm always connected via ssh to another computer?
<bean__> gmachine_24: yes, you would connect with either putty on windows or using the SSH command from another linux box.
<bean__> gmachine_24: the local login will not matter.
<GeekSquid> gmachine_24: sounds like you need to set in your bios to have the computer automatically start after powerloss/restore, you can log into it via ssh remotely provided it is connected to the network and has a public IP that you can connect to
<gmachine_24> and...... I do not have ssh server installed on that computer; do I need to install that?
<intrader> Lazik, this is the lsmod output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565730/
<bean__> gmachine_24: apt-get install openssh-server
<newbie5thDay> GeekSquid: bean  ubottu : ok do i have to replace./remove   this line  or what.?
<gmachine_24> bean__: OK, thanks. Currently it's connected to my home network with an ip addy like 192.168.xx.xxx etc.
<newbie5thDay> GeekSquid: bean  ubottu : ok do i have to replace./remove   this line  or what.?
<newbie5thDay> GeekSquid bean  ubottu : ok do i have to replace./remove   this line  or what.?
<bean__> yeah, that makes sense, gmachine_24. If you want to externally you'll have to do some port forwarding on your router
<bean__> !patience newbie5thDay
<bean__> !patience | newbie5thDay
<ubottu> newbie5thDay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bean__> newbie5thDay: also, ubottu is a bot
<Lazik> intrader: the nouveau driver is an open source version of the nvidia driver. It can be many things like the driver for linux for your motherboard, your cpu fan or your graphic card is using incorrect voltages or that the fan controlling algorithm is not very efficient. Meaning that it will let the temperature go too high. Can't help you more than that
<newbie5thDay> sorry guys it was an accident --"
<GeekSquid> newbie5thDay: please don't repeat, we have to think for a minute sometimes, ... you will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every http://archive.* to http://old-releases.* ... type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" into your terminal
<intrader> Lazik, it gives me a good start to look at the fan control of the nvidia driver shows 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for NVIDIA cards. Required if you want to run Unity. It is active
<moultonr> All of the tutorials I see for rooting an LG VS910 phone are for Windows.  Where's a linux user to go?
<GeekSquid> moultonr: xda-developers.com
<Pwnguin1>  I'm new to IRC and such so I don't know much about it. Who are FloodBot1, 2 and 3? What do they do?
<newbie5thDay> GeekSquid: done   and again sorry for the repeat thing it was an accident :)
<bean__> Pwnguin1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Floodbots
<ryanneufeld> I'm trying to do an update, and I"m getting this error "update-gconf-defaults: error: Destination directory does not exist."
<Pwnguin1> TY
<GeekSquid> Pwnguin1: If somebody comes in and starts spamming the channel they will get kicked by the floodbots
<ryanneufeld> anyone have any idea what's up with
<newbie5thDay> now this is my what source list  contain after the modification deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security main restricted multiverse
<ryanneufeld> update-gconf-defaults: error: Destination directory does not exist."
<newbie5thDay> deb-src http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security restricted main universe #Added by software-properties
<newbie5thDay> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security universe
<Premnath> hi all could any one help me how to install the tar.bz2 files in ubuntu12.04?
<GeekSquid> ryanneufeld: you are also running a unsupported version of ubuntu
<bean__> !paste | newbie5thDay:
<ubottu> newbie5thDay:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryanneufeld> GeekSquid: what?
<bean__> !patience ryanneufeld
<intrader> Lazik, noticed that the fan output of PSensor shows it varies (fan1 3059RPM), yet I don't hear it How do I verify this?
<bean__> !patience | ryanneufeld
<ubottu> ryanneufeld: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<moultonr> GeekSquid, either my phone isn't listed, or their search is broken.  I hunted for LG and got nothing, though I see the Optimus in the forum, so I'm guessing search is borked.
<bean__> Premnath: what software are you attempting to install
<ryanneufeld> GeekSquid: I"m running 12.04 LTS... how is that not supported?
<GeekSquid> ryanneufeld: sorry, i was wrong.. what was gconf trying to update when the error was thrown
<GeekSquid> moultonr: I'd take your question to #android or another associated channel, this is ubuntu support we don't support phones YET
<yown> Is there a way to dd or 0fill a partition, rather then the whole drive?
<moultonr> GeekSquid, yet.  heh...
<GeekSquid> moultonr: they just released the source http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone ... I got to see it this weekend and play with it, had beers with Jono Bacon, really awesome weekend at SCALE in Los Angeles
<moultonr> GeekSquid, there probably ought to be a whole other chat for phones though once they go live.
<GeekSquid> moultonr: Yeah, We Got That! #ubuntu-touch
<yown> anyone?
<smallfoot-> hmm
<smallfoot-> How can I get a list of packages that are installed by default in Ubuntu, but is not installed on my system?
<smallfoot-> Also, how can I get a list of packages that are on my system, but not part of the default Ubuntu install?
<detrix42> I just put up a web server at home. Ubuntu server "LAMP".  I have a registered domain name, and its pointing to my home server. I want the www directory in my /home dir on the server.   I have change all config files to point to different www directory, but now apache2 reports "do not have permission to access /"  How do I correct this?
<unheeding> smallfoot-: for your first query, there are some "meta packages" that have as "dependencies" all the packages of a normal ubuntu install
<unheeding> smallfoot-: i think "ubuntu-desktop" is one of them.  try and install it and see what dependencies it brings in
<smallfoot-> unheeding, it is obviously already installed
<unheeding> smallfoot-: then you have all the regular ubuntu packages installed
<smallfoot-> unheeding, unless i, someone, or something have uninstalled a package
<unheeding> another one is called ubuntu-minimal
<GeekSquid> smallfoot-: and that can happen when installing other packages
<mango1_> If I want to route my traffic from my laptop through an ubuntu server I have at home, where would I start?
<smallfoot-> GeekSquid, yeah, and when upgrade dist, some packages are no longer part of ubuntu, and others are new
<GeekSquid> mango1_: make your server a router
<yown> Is there a way to dd or 0fill a partition, rather then the whole drive?
<bean__> detrix42: change the permissions so that apache can access. it probably needs to be set to "chgrp www-data foldername" and then make sure that it is group readable
<GeekSquid> smallfoot-: correct, always check, if you are running something special in production, always dev test an upgrade
<smallfoot-> GeekSquid, so how can I find out what packages are on my system but no longer part of Ubuntu? and how can I find packages that are not on my system, but part of Ubuntu?
<mango1_> GeekSquid: sorry, I mean if I'm on my laptop on another wifi network (say at a coffee shop) and want to tunnel through an ubuntu machine on a separate network (say may apartment)
<GeekSquid> mango1_: you could setup a tor server
<Guest1312> quit
<GeekSquid> mango1_: essentially using your apartment server as a proxy... the other way would be to create a vpn on the home server and connect through it
<mango1_> GeekSquid: that seems unsafe for my purposes
<mango1_> GeekSquid: ah, yeah a VPN
<GeekSquid> mango: it is called VPS .. we use it all the time
<detrix42> bean__: so only the group needs to be www-data?
<bean__> probably
<mango1_> GeekSquid: sorry I meant making a tor node for my traffic.
<mango1_> GeekSquid: I will look into setting up a VPN
<GeekSquid> mango1_: you'll need to open up an ip on the outside router and point the VPS port to the ubuntu server, you'll either have to have a static ip or use something like no-ip
<mango1_> yown: same way you would a drive, no? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3 bs=x count=y
<GeekSquid> Checking out... back in a while
<mango1_> GeekSquid: I was actually just looking at DynDNS -- I didn't know that was a pay-service now. Once I get a static address, what program should I use for a VPN?
<GeekSquid> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<GeekSquid> mango1_: you could write a script to email you the IP address of the outside network once an hour or so,, another option
<mango1_> GeekSquid: I was actually just thinking about doing that with a cron job. Thanks for the idea
<gmulak> GeekSquid:  Great to see you there, and thanks for your help.   And yes, the phone was cool.  I was very nice of Jono Bacon to sign my copy of his book, he was great to talk to.
<skorasaurus> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<markovh> anyone know any quick keyboard switcher options? i want to try using dvorak but i want to be able to quickly switch back frequently
<packetfrog> agh
<storrgie> Weird question for this group... but with a host of technical people someone might have done this. I'm looking to convert my families 8mm tapes to files. I am a linux user and was hoping I could buy a device that would do this for me (like the VHS to DVD devices) but it looks like I need to get a capture card
<storrgie> Long question short: has anyone used capture cards in linux successfully and would you be willing to recommend one?
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<trueneu> markovh: what exactly do you mean? What stops you from using standard layout changing hotkeys?
<elisa87> Why am I receiving this error ? ldd /home/jalal/Desktop/hpctoolkit/gpu_install/libexec/hpcviewer/hpcviewer  :: not a dynamic executable
<markovh> trueneu: you mean hotkeys for changing the layout from qwerty to dvorak?
<gmulak> storgie:  Here is one source you could try.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCaptureDigitalVideo.
<smallfoot-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-amd64.manifest
<trueneu> elisa87: probably because it's compiled statically, or it's not an executable at all. I might be wrong.
<smallfoot-> here is a list of packages installed by default
<mehdi_> How can whats added to update-rc.d to run - i want to know users / rights on which services are being run
<trueneu> markovh: yup, exactly. I use three layouts, qwerty, dvorak and ru and switch between them with the windows key.
<markovh> trueneu: how exactly?
<woozly> guys, how to speed up Ubuntu-Server 12.04 boot time?
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<woozly> base install
<markovh> at what stage does it apply btw? i want to keep my desktop manager and ttys as qwerty to stop myself getting locked out
<woozly> I'm on linode, and ubuntu-server boot time too long. ~ 40-60 secs
<woozly> but on work I have Centos and it bootup ~ 15-20 secs
<trueneu> markovh: it's configured with GUI in keyboard settings section in your system settings. I may mess the exact captions though.
<markovh> sure but there isn't a predefined one for changing keyboard settings, new ones require a command so i assume there's some command you're using to change the layout?
<trueneu> markovh: nope, it`s all configurable with ubuntu`s GUI. You can choose from winkeys, alt/shift/ctrl combinations etc etc.
<packetfrog> Im sure you can google it.
<Dave77> can somebody give me link to script that can playback youtube from the command line?
<fidel> Dave77: playback? or download?
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ it's my laptops distro in a serious messed up :(
<elisa87>  ldd ./hpcviewer::	not a dynamic executable :: does anyone know the reason and if there's a fix to this?
<Akshayr> what is Unity in ubuntu?
<Akshayr> i s it by default installed
<Akshayr> ?
<fidel> Akshayr: yes it is a default package
<trueneu> elisa87: what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<Akshayr> so how can i access it>
<fidel> Akshayr: by default you do nothing - install from a current default ubunut desktop iso  and login after install andyou'll see and use unity already
<fidel> Dave77: take a look at youtube-dl
<Akshayr> fidel:thank u
<elisa87> trueneu: to run the executable  hpcviewer
<trueneu> elisa87: ldd is for finding out shared library dependencies.
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ pls anyone help been here for 3 or more hours :(
<bulletrulz> i have a problem with my lubuntu install everything is a little cut off at the top of the mointer
<Akshayr> urgent help!!!! i unknowingly clckd ctrl-z while i was updating my ubuntu
<Akshayr> can i resume it >
<Akshayr> any command?
<trueneu> elisa87: why just not actually run it? And probably give it a chmod +x, and probably do 'file -s ./hpcviewer' just to make sure it's a binary file.
<leaked_hot> [HOT][LEAK][FRESH][VENDETTA] => http://pastebin.com/i1pZMzbW || deface it for fun and profit!
<gmulak> bulletrulz:  There is most likely a problem syncing your monitor.  Ubuntu may need a different driver for the video card.  Try a different monitor, or different video card, if you can?
<Akshayr> best site to learn python??
<bulletrulz> gmulak, no cause installed lubuntu on this system and it worked flawlessyly
<TechSmurf> probability of dist-upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 going horribly wrong?
<elisa87> trueneu:   file /home/jalal/Desktop/hpctoolkit/gpu_install/libexec/hpcviewer/hpcviewer
<elisa87> /home/jalal/Desktop/hpctoolkit/gpu_install/libexec/hpcviewer/hpcviewer: ELF 64-bit MSB executable, 64-bit PowerPC or cisco 7500, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.19, not stripped
<VinceThePrince> I'm in the settings editor I have edited the key "<Super>d" but to what command do I have to bind it to show desktop?
<Pinocchio> Ciao Popolo Di #ubuntu -> mIRC Explorer 2.0b <-
<CHRISHP> Hey there, I'm running an HP pavilion g6 2244ca, 64 bit, I'm having difficulty getting the wireless to work
<trueneu> elisa87: do an uname -a, plaease.
<Pinocchio> Un Saluto A Tutti Di #ubuntu -> mIRC Explorer 2.0b <-
<Akshayr> quit
<elisa87> trueneu:  Linux dfyhs5l1 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:18:21 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<trueneu> elisa87: I might know what the problem is. That binary is compiled for a horribly another architecture using a horribly different kernel.
<trueneu> So, no chance to run it at all.
<trueneu> elisa87: just download a fresh version and compile it on your system.
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ pls anyone help been here for 3 or more hours :(
<trueneu> coolroot: probably the problem is with how you asking for help. Just a thought.
<coolroot> trueneu: so that's why i'm providing a link not for me to explain
<packetfrog> coolroot whats the problem?
<packetfrog> in your words.
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564842/ packetfrog
<packetfrog> in your words.
<genii-around> Looks like trying to boot from sda7 which I don't think is possible
<coolroot> packetfrog:  just tryin to give the link everything is in there can't even explain it so why ask me?
<packetfrog> coolroot Then do not ask for help
<packetfrog> When asking for help state your problem, what you did, what happened, and what you expected to happen.
<coolroot> packetfrog: so what's the point of ubuntu bug report then?
<fidel> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dwatkins> What would the summary of this bug report be, coolroot?
<packetfrog> No one in here cares enough to read through a ten page log. without knowing what they are looking for first.
<tgm4883> coolroot, that is information from a script made in order to give you information about your systems booting
<coolroot> ok thanx!
<tgm4883> coolroot, is that not what you were looking for?
<coolroot> tgm4883: thank you
<packetfrog> coolroot: I am not trying to be rude FYI. I would like to help... :P
<coolroot> packetfrog: np....
<trueneu> Offtopic: '/etc/grub.d/README: 6: Syntax error: "(" unexpected' looks fascinating.
<Boris___> nick Boris_
<dn4> I forgot my password to log into my system; any way to recover it
<tgm4883> trueneu, why update-grub is trying to use README doens't make sense
<dn4> wait just remembered it
<dn4> F yeah
<bizhanMona> hi the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:f-muriana/ubuntu-builder" fails does anyone knows why?thx
<TheLordOfTime> bizhanMona, what error(s) did it give?
<trueneu> tgm4883: indeed it doesn`t.
<bizhanMona> TheLordOfTime: http://pastebin.com/ZAbG4uWi   thanks
<l43lkr0l> Hi there, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and it's all completely new for me (I've never used linux before) but I've read I could get some help here.
<TheLordOfTime> bizhanMona, pycurl.error: (7, "couldn't connect to host")  <-- networking issue
<k1l> l43lkr0l: just ask
<tgm4883> !ask | l43lkr0l
<ubottu> l43lkr0l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheLordOfTime> bizhanMona, i think it couldn't connect to LP or whatever
<bizhanMona> TheLordOfTime: Thanks
<TheLordOfTime> bizhanMona, i just did that in a VM to test, it works here, so it must be at your end
<bizhanMona> yes, I think there is a proxy setting, thanks so much
<l43lkr0l> That's very kind of ya guys! So here's my first problem - I installed Hedgewars via Ubuntu apps center. It opens just fine, I can see the menu and settings, however when I try to begin a new game it freezes the game. It says "game in progres" but nothing more happens.
<CHRISHP> can someone help me? I really cannot get my wifi working,
<CHRISHP> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 3290
<CHRISHP> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. Device 3298
<CHRISHP> 04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5229 (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> CHRISHP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CHRISHP> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<unheeding> CHRISHP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850267
<unheeding> it's old, but it should work for you
<CHRISHP> thank you very much I'll look into it now,
<l43lkr0l> Ok I see noone knows a solution, so I'll try with another one. I use pidgin for this IRC chann, can I do something to turn off notification about people entering, leaving this channel?
<CHRISHP> sigh.. unfortunately I already did these exact instructions , they were posted on another website
<packetfrog> <l43lkr0l> ask about hedgewars in #hedgewars
<unheeding> l43lkr0l: you should be able to ignore join/parts.  i don't know the instructions for pidgin, i use irssi
<trueneu> l43lkr0l: search for a 'show join/part messages' or something setting.
<dn4> how do I see a list of all the hardware recognized on my ubuntu
<dn4> my wireless pci card isn't showing up
<unheeding> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin.2FGaim -> l43lkr0l
<l43lkr0l> Thanks unheed, I'm checking it up
<ryanneufeld> Can someone help me figure this out? http://pastebin.com/DcHDGK3p
<ryanneufeld> I was called away earlier :S
<MinnesotaBro> hey guys
<trueneu> dmidecode and lspci might be able to help you, dn4.
<unheeding> ryanneufeld: try "sudo update-gconf-defaults"
<ryanneufeld> unheeding: tried that
<ryanneufeld> didn
<ryanneufeld> 't work
<k1l> ryanneufeld: first of all, root login is not the ubuntu way. next is: what ubuntu version? what PPAs?
<dn4> my pci wireless card is now showing up; how do I get ubuntu to look for it on my pci slots
<l43lkr0l> What is the quickest way to change channel? e.g to go to #hedgewars?
<ryanneufeld> k1l: default ppas and 12.04
<l43lkr0l> Using pdigin
<Scarberian> so all of a sudden, my unity application switcher backround turned green. is it moldy?
<k1l> l43lkr0l: /join #channel
<trueneu> l43lkr0l: just do '/join hedgewars'
<l43lkr0l> thank you!
<trueneu> Oh sry. I forgot the #
<k1l> ryanneufeld: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update"?
<ryanneufeld> k1l: I think I got it
<K350> howto set what groups a fiel should belong to?
<ryanneufeld> I just did an apt-get remove --purge gconf2
<ryanneufeld> k1l: this is a headless machine, or at least it is now.
<GeekSquid> K350: where, what dir, what is it being used for, who needs access to it???
<k1l> !pastebinit | ryanneufeld
<ubottu> ryanneufeld: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trueneu> K350: man chown
<K350> c
<bilou23> when trying to  install VLC from the store, it asks me for the root password, I don't know it, I've never set it, I tried with mine witouth success, what should I do?
<Scarberian> how do I change unity launcher color. Mine somehow became green
<LaserShark> Scarberian, this means the launcher is sick, give it an ibuprofen and wait a day
<LaserShark> Scarberian, if that doesn't work see this link http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-unsettings-tweak-tool-on-ubuntu.html
<Scarberian> hmm in my googling I found that it chooses its color from the pixel in the center of the wall paper
<Scarberian> i did change to a green wally today
<k1l> Scarberian: that colors to the background
<Scarberian> yeah, the backround of my unity launcher is green now
<k1l> bilou23: the "sudo" password is the password for that user
<Dave77> how do I list all the apps installed on ubuntu in a menu?
<Dave77> (like old ubuntu)
<k1l> Dave123: press super+a
<k1l> Dave123: on the right side there is a menue to open
<sk1pper> hi all, can somebody tell me how to find which command is executed when i start a program? i am using ubuntu 12.04
<bulletrulz> i have a problem with lubunut for some reason the top of the screen looks like a little tiny bit is cut off
<kirk601> hi everybody
<kirk601> anyone remember helping me yesterday? or talking to me? about ssd's and hard drives?
<k1l> !ask | kirk601
<ubottu> kirk601: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kirk601> ubottu: sure thing, that's not what i'm doing though... bot
<ubottu> kirk601: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kirk601> ubottu: i know you aren't intelligent. you were just wrong like one minute ago.
<ubottu> kirk601: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> kirk601: instead of fooling around you could ask a specific technical support question :/
<kirk601> kil, there's nobody to talk to and the person i need isn't here.
<kirk601> they were gabbing up a storm yesterday, if you aren't asnwering a question are you not allowed to talk here?
<k1l> !ot > kirk601
<ubottu> kirk601, please see my private message
<kirk601> or asking
<Myrtti> kirk601: you could check the logs for the nickname
<kirk601> Myrtti: thanks for the tip, but i'm not sure irssi does logs, if it does i dunno how to check em lol
<kirk601> Myrtti: i'll google it, ty again
<Myrtti> kirk601: then again I don't know what nickname you used yesterday
<kirk601> Myrtti: the same
<Myrtti> !logs | kirk601
<ubottu> kirk601: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<DJones> !logs | kirk601
<fragend_2013> Could anybody tell me how to set a specific bitrate to 54 Mbit? - to limit it I mean. I have WiFi problems and just trying some solutions, - beginner so dont know the tricks
<Travelian> Hello there.
<Travelian> I'm having some problems with my laptop graphic card with ubuntu 12.10.
<Travelian> I only get 300 fps with glxgears...
<Travelian> And youtube videos are a big pain to watch...
<k1l> Travelian: glxgears is _not_ a benchmark
<bilou23> k1l: ok, I don't know it, and by searching I found I shouldn't change it, it is a generated hash and instead I should do "sudo ..." but i'm not on the command line.. it's the ubuntu store
<trueneu> fragend_2013: probably you just want to switch off the n modulation mode?
<Travelian> I have a Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<Travelian> k1l, well, maybe youtube is :P
<Travelian> The thing is it's really really slow...
<fragend_2013> @trueneu yes I think this is it
<Travelian> maybe its driver related...
<Travelian> Can someone aid me?
<Travelian> Cause the rest of ubuntu is running PERFECTLY.
<trueneu> fragend_2013: probably you want something like 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11g' . If it doesn't work, try to google the instructions for your specific adapter.
<jdukiet> I just tried using the "grub-customizer" to change my boot order, and it didn't work. Does anyone know what the issue is ? I'm running 12.04 LTS.
<trueneu> fragend_2013: I can't remember exact details as it was around a year ago, but I had problems with my laptop`s wi-fi card and I had to change it`s module config to turn the n modulation off.
<Dave77> where can I find help.. info about programming C++ in linux?
<l43lkr0l> How do I get right ATI drivers for Radeon X1200?
<smallfoot-> "dpkg -l" lists only installed packages? didn't it used to list all packages?
<fragend_2013> treueneu: Thanks I will do it. the command depends on the driver/hardware?
<ponch0> Can anyone help me out, i can't find anything, I have Lubuntu interface, lightweight version and the text size in terminal is tiny but I don't have the option "cutomize look and feel" in preferences.
<k1l> smallfoot-: no
<fragend_2013> its a known bug by the way
<Quest>  I have encrypted my ntfs partition on the run (it had data inside it before encryption) what are the chances that data recovery tools may reveal the data (ignore brute force attack for password recovery) ? (tool used is true crypt)
<escott> Quest, 0
<l43lkr0l> I'm running 12.10, I was told to get Synapsis and find fglrx to fix problem with the driver. What do I do with this 'fglrx-driver.desktop"?
<smallfoot-> k1l, no to which question?
<Quest> escott,  sure?
<Quest> escott,   recovery tools which recover formated partitions cannot do that too?
<trueneu> fragend_2013: It seems that some cards/drivers don`t support changing the modulation that way. And the actual commands/config lines depend on what driver you're using.
<escott> Quest, assuming the truecrypt guys know what they are doing which i'm fairly sure they do
<ponch0> How to change font size inside terminal lubuntu, no option for "custimze look and feel" anyone?
<Travelian> Thanks for the "help".
<l43lkr0l> Travelian, I think If anyone knew how to help, they would...
<noiro> hey guys, I just rebooted my computers and my speakers suddenly stopped working. In sound settings my only output option is dummy output....any idea what happened?
<fragend_2013> treuneu: are there possible driver updates? dont know yet how things on ubuntu works.  maybe that would solve it
<k1l> smallfoot-: it didnt show all possible packages. just the installed
<alumno> mmm, interesante...
<trueneu> fragend_2013: I`m not an ubuntu/debian expert neither, I don`t think I can help you with that particular question, Sorry.
<szymon_w> How could I get list of image editors installed on the system ? ( terminal )
<ikonia> szymon_w: dpkg -l | grep $PACKAGE
<ollie4> hi. i have a problem wih i3wm. it freezes when starting. i also get random internal errors in all desktop environments i am using. http://funkyimg.com/viewer.php?img=/2/3135/901/232326error.png
<ssm2017> salut
<FatDarrel> yo!
<fragend_2013> trueneu: ok i will try that thanks
<ssm2017> sur une 12.04 workstation, je crois que le reseau est gere par network manager
<trueneu> np, fragend_2013
<ollie4> any idea?
<ssm2017> j'aimerais forcer l'ip statique mais par ssh. avez vous une idee de comment faire car je crois que /etc/network/interface ne gere pas eth0 (me trompe je ?)
<GeekSquid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GeekSquid> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l> !fr | ssm2017
<ubottu> ssm2017: please see above
<ssm2017> oops; sorry, i thous that i was in french chnnel :)
<szymon_w> ikonia, it kind of works... but I meant instead providing $PACKAGE I want to provide like: "Image editors" and bam... list of image editors.
<socomm> Hello I am trying to run a few virtualbox machines at boot can anyone help me?
<unheeding> socomm: are you using Unity (regular ubuntu)?
<k1l> szymon_w: "apt-cache search "
<amicrawler2012> hey guys  i need help i'm getting a 404 error on my ubunut 10.10
<amicrawler2012> is there a work around for this
<k1l> !eol | amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amicrawler2012> when i try to install software
<k1l> amicrawler2012: 10.10 is way out of support. you should really consider upgrades
<amicrawler2012> it a old computer
<max451f> Hi there, can anyone help me?
<k1l> amicrawler2012: that is no reason for using an unsupported OS
<amicrawler2012> i dont think i will handel 12
<dward> maybe
<k1l> amicrawler2012: see Lubuntu for example
<amicrawler2012> it is  AMD
<amicrawler2012> lubuntu ?
<k1l> !lubuntu | amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<TonTon> hi, kennt sich jemand mit dem 3.8 kernel aus und könnte mir mit einem treiber helfen?
<szymon_w> k1l, will try it... thanks
<max451f> I using Ubuntu 12.10 on Fujitsu-siemens UH 552 an thi sis my issue: after shutdown my laptom starts up automaticly
<max451f> no signs of wake on lan in BIOS, I checked
<k1l> TonTon: deutscher support ist in #ubuntu-de :)  aber mit eigenen kerneln musst du eh eigenen support machen
<dward> well that is quite strange,how do you shut it down max451f
<max451f> also, in my wireless adapter WOL is disabled
<amicrawler2012> it is a amd athlon xp 3200
<dward> max451f what happens when you use hold the power button to do a force shutdown? does it stay off?
<max451f> yes
<amicrawler2012> 512 MB ram
<max451f> but after few seconds starts up
<amicrawler2012> K11
<amicrawler2012> will it support 12
<dward> max451f did this just start or has it been like this since install
<max451f> also, tryed install Win7 - there is no such issue
<amicrawler2012> on a amd xp 3200 with 512 ram
<sw0rdfish> hey it says this package is of bad quality .... Details: "The package doesn't provide a valid Installed-Size control field. See Debian Policy 5.6.20."
<sw0rdfish> for synergy .deb installation file (the one in the repos is old version)
<manners13> hey guys has anyone tried using open xchange as im having no luck with sogo
<dward> max451f did this just start or has it been like this since install
<sw0rdfish> is it safe for me to continue...
<max451f> this issue starts few days ago
<k1l> amicrawler2012: try Lubuntu, like i said
<dward> max451f did you change anything?
<amicrawler2012> lubunut
<max451f> unly updating
<dward> max451f or remember installing anything?
<amicrawler2012> i dont want to do a fresh install
<sw0rdfish> ???
<max451f> installing - not unusual, just gvim and ruby
<max451f> oh, also installed Oracle JDK 7
<sidney_> how do i install drivers in ubuntu 12.04
<sidney_> my cd dosent work
<max451f> :dward any ideas with this issue?
<dward> max451f sounds like an issure with grub
<dward> see if this works.
<dward> sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<k1l> amicrawler2012: you have to do 3 upgrades to get to the next supported ubuntu version. so i would consider a reinstall
<dward> max451f then set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq quiet splash"
<amicrawler2012> what can i do  to use whats there
<amicrawler2012> i get 404 errors
<dward> max451f then run sudo update-grub
<k1l> !eol | amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> amicrawler2012: read that message!
<amicrawler2012> i read about the old ubuntu
<dward> max451f and seei if the problem persists
<max451f> :dward OK, trying ...
<max451f> thanks
<amicrawler2012> but i get 404 as well when i add to the source list
<dward> sure good luck
<amicrawler2012> i think i'm doing somthing wrong
<k1l> amicrawler2012: that is what is meant with: not supported anymore
<k1l> amicrawler2012: no support. no packages. no updates, no security updates,...
<amicrawler2012> so cani add the old source list from the old  ubunut site
<dward> what was GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT set to before you changed it max451f
<max451f> :dward RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.notimeout i8042.nomux"
<k1l> amicrawler2012: you need to upgrade!
<amicrawler2012> ok
<amicrawler2012> i will let them know
<k1l> amicrawler2012: your machine has security issues that a 9year old learns to break in his school lessons
<max451f> :dward "i8042.notimeout i8042.nomux" - I added to make my touchpad work
<yown> How do you zero write/dd etc. a partition, without doing the whole drive?
<k1l> yown: target dd to that partition
<k1l> yown: but be aware to check twice hitting the right partition :)
<dward> max451f, not sure what i told you will actually to help but it's a start
<marrrk> Hi! I just installed ubuntu and wifi was working fine. Then I ran an update and now the wifi has issues. I have an IP address assigned, but I can't even ping my default gateway. I tried disabling "n-mode" to no avail. What else could I try. The thing is a WUSB54GC USB card.
<yown> K11 I was given instructions for determining path for dd "sudo fdisk -l" but this only lists whole drives, not partition paths
<marrrk> Obviously now that I took the thing out to read the exact number and put it back in, it works. Thank you IT Crowd.
<dward> max451f, i found the bug i think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/995647/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 838792 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #995647 "Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [High,Confirmed]
<yown> K1l How do I determine path to partition?
<dward> max451f, also try shutting of power managment mode in the bios
<k1l> yown: that should list the partitions. you are sure there are any?
<XSevenX> Is there anyone here who can help me figure out a problem with Java?
<XSevenX> I'm trying to get Runescape to function, but I don't know how to install Java and the instructions on the Java website are confusing
<XSevenX> I'm only getting error messages when I follow them, and I'm not even sure if I'm using the right directory
<XSevenX> here are the instructions: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml
<XSevenX> I typed "cd /home/", and I'm not even sure if that's the correct directory, but the file is located in my Home folder
<yown> k1l: positive, I made them myself and see them clear as day in navigator.
<k1l> yown: is it lvm or encrypted or smth?
<XSevenX> I then typed "tar zxvf jre-7u15-linux-x64.tar.gz", and it gives me an error message "Child returned status 2",  and "Error is not recoverable, exiting now"
<XSevenX> why does this have to be so complicated?
<XSevenX> why can't I just click a file and install the Java update
<IntelRSC> You can.
<XSevenX> well then what is all this bullshit?
<XSevenX> I went to the Software Center and I installed IcedTea, that didn't get me anywhere
<IntelRSC> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<IntelRSC> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<XSevenX> Runescape became functional to the point that I could access the login page- and then it just locks up 24/7
<yown> k1l: I am not sure what lvm or smth is, but no, just ordinary partitions. but the command  sudo fdisk -l Just shows the drive, none of its partitioning
<_0x783czar> Question about setting the resolv.conf file in Ubuntu.  I come from a centos background and am used to just arbitrarily setting the DNS entries here directly.  In ubuntu I imagine I'm supposed to use the resolvconf folder.  Where should I put those entries so they automatically get populated?
<max451f> @dward Unfortunately, it's not help
<IntelRSC> tell me how that works for you XsevenX
<dward> max451f, try turning off power save mode in bios
<yown> k1l: it shows the full drive, as in its size and everything, even though much of it is unpartitioned, so it is the command that is the issue, this command clearly does not show partitioning
<max451f> bois very basic, there is no such option
<dward> and pastebin sudo lspci -vvnn
<XSevenX> thanks IntelRSC , but let me ask you something- how is anyone supposed to just know to do this?
<k1l> yown: can you pastebin it? the whole command and output?
<dward> so we can see what we are dealing with @max451f
<max451f> also, self start happens only when wlan card is on. if I disable it using hardware swith - laptop don't start after shutdown
<XSevenX> Why does everything in Ubuntu have to be so ridiculously cryptic, and overly complicated?
<dward> try adding apm=off
<max451f> @dward http://pastebin.com/NYe78bM8
<dward> option to your grub file /etc/default/grub
<nightfly> There is some utility that will list all active Ubuntu/lightdm sessions, what utility is this?
<XSevenX> hmm
<XSevenX> IntelRSC my Runescape application is running EXTREMELY slow
<yown> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566230/
<k1l> yown: did you read what is written there?
<XSevenX> this is just ridiculous
<kepin_kepan> anyone can help me to install backtrack utilities in ubuntu??
<XSevenX> every time I think that I've figured anything out I get even more problems that I have to work out..
<XSevenX> this OS is not worth it
<WBF> XSevenX, what problems?
<XSevenX> well let's see, I can't get any of my applications to function
<XSevenX> every time I attempt to get anything to function, I have to look up instructions on how to follow the instructions on how to get the instructions to work
<yown> k1l: Forgive me please, but it sounds like you are asking me something so dumb that it is insulting
<XSevenX> so it's automatically 5-6 hours of total work to get _ANYTHING_ done on this OS
<yown> k1l: Did YOU read what is written there?
<K350> /c/leave
<XSevenX> and it's not like "oh gee this is so much fun"
<XSevenX> it really pisses me off that I can't just have something work
<k1l> yown: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<h00k> XSevenX: Do you have any specific questions that you can ask?
<XSevenX> I'm trying to get Runescape to function
<XSevenX> because I've given up on everything else I was trying to get to run
<r88j8> I need some help
<_0x783czar> Using Ubuntu's resolvconf automatic resolv.conf updater, how to I remove the two default nameservers and replace them with my own?
<max451f> @dward apm=off not helps :(
<k1l> yown: you see?
<h00k> XSevenX: is that run from a Linux client, or web based, or wine?
<XSevenX> so I just got help from IntelRSC, who told me how to get the Java update repository, and update my Java
<yown> k1l: That just means I was right about that not being a good command for determing partition address, so why don't you tell me a good command for it please, rather then waste more time with analyzing this one.
<XSevenX> it runs out of Firefox with Java h00k
<r88j8> you still here
<Jewfro-Macabbi> _0x783czar, add your nameservers to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<XSevenX> it should have no problems running on Linux, but LO AND BEHOLD
<k1l> yown: it is a goodcommand, except you have a gpt.
<XSevenX> yet ANOTHER application that DOES NOT WORK on linux
<r88j8> My ubuntu stopped using my connection and started using a connection i've never seen on my list before
<r88j8> is that a hack
<h00k> XSevenX: Were you about to get Java to update?
<k1l> yown: so that is some kind of info you should have told us. at least when that warning in capital letters came across
<h00k> !java | XSevenX
<ubottu> XSevenX: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<XSevenX> Java is updated to Java 8 h00k
<k1l> yown: install gdisk and use that instead
<XSevenX> I installed IceTea via the Software Center, as my first attempt to get runescape to work, and that got me past the loading screen, and then the game itself wouldn't load or do anything
<dward> max451f; what exactly happens when you run sudo init 0
<XSevenX> so the second solution I tried was updating my Java, and I've done that, and now Runescape is just stuck on the loading screen and won't even function at all
<yown> k1l: Like I know what gpt mean... and what would be the command using gdisk? Or do I just install gdisk using sudo install gdisk ? then run that old command a second time?
<dward> max451f, this is a pretty common bug. you might want to switch back to the earlier kernel
<r88j8> Don't know if you heard me earlier so i'm typing again. My ubuntu is using a connection i've never seen before and it switched to this connection while I was online without my permisson. I'm pretty sure this connection wasn't in my list of connections before
<k1l> yown: if you dont know and you read that kind of warning or error it would be good to tell. that is my point.
<k1l> yown: "sudo apt-get install gdisk"
<h00k> XSevenX: it sounds like a Java issue, or a problem with how Runescape handles it's Java stuffs.
<k1l> yown: after that run "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<_0x783czar> Jewfro-Macabbi: hmm, that doesn't seem to be working.  I went into that file, found the dns-nameservers entry which had the default entries and replaced it with my own.  When I ran resolvconf -u it seemed to have no effect.
<h00k> XSevenX: Here's a fairly recent post where someone has made a personal package archive to resolve how Runescape handles Java: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/how-to-install-runescape-linux-game.html
<XSevenX> I'm aware that it's a Java issue- it's an issue with how Linux can't function Java properly
<jrib> XSevenX: this channel is for support.  I understand you're frustrated, but let's keep the discussion related to details about your issue; take the ranting elsewhere
<XSevenX> I've had TOASTERS, and MICROWAVES that have been able to boot up and immediately run Runescape
<Jewfro-Macabbi> XSevenX, you could try using sun-java instead of icedtea
<k1l> XSevenX: stop that ranting and flaming if you want volunteer help inside this channel
<WBF> XSevenX, have you tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566249/
<XSevenX> h00k that guide would apply to the current version of Runescape- I'm attempting to run a much older 2007 version of the client which is browser-based only
<h00k> XSevenX: ah, that's probably the issue, with the newest Java and an older version of the client.
<h00k> XSevenX: in not being familiar with Runescape, is there a reason why you couldn't run that PPA?
<XSevenX> I already have the Java ppa
<XSevenX> and I've already updated via terminal through the ppa to Java 8
<h00k> XSevenX: Is that for the old version of Java?
<XSevenX> if I'm having compatibility issues because of IcedTea then I don't even know how to remove it
<h00k> XSevenX: If you're using a newer version of Java, and an old version of the Runescape client, it's recipe for disastre
<h00k> *disaster
<h00k> XSevenX: Give that PPA a shot in the article I sent, apparently it's working for people.
<yown> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566255/
<h00k> XSevenX: and IcedTea is just the browser plugin for whatever java is installed.
<XSevenX> h00k that runescape client is a client produced by Jagex to run the CURRENT version of the game, they have RELEASED the OLDER version of their servers because of a protest that the new version sucks
<XSevenX> I do not want the new client version, because it can ONLY run the LATEST Runescape version they have out
<XSevenX> there isn't an older client because one didn't exist back in 2007
<alboywgsupel> Can anybody hear me or am I muted? Just respond
<k1l> yown: with "-l"
<h00k> XSevenX: well, I'd like to redirect your anger from Ubuntu and on to bad versioning and clients from Runescape ;)
<bean__> XSevenX: you're meing incredibly condescending and rude.
<bean__> being*(
<h00k> XSevenX: anyway...I understand better now.
<bean__> alboywgsupel: we hear you
<rocky> hello guys
<XSevenX> http://www.runescape.com/title.ws - on the front page, they have a vote counter, because people have voted to have the game rollback to the older version of the game
<XSevenX> they released the stand-alone client for Runescape some time in 2009, the server rollback is for 2007, therefore a standalone client never existed
<yown> k1l: "sudo gdisk /dev/sda -l"?
<XSevenX> the game was entire browser based from 1999 to 2007
<h00k> XSevenX: and openjdk-6-jre or openjdk-7-jre, paired with icedtea6-plugin or icedtea-7-plugin (respectively) aren't working?
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<XSevenX> no h00k, that is what I was already using and why I attempted an update
<h00k> XSevenX: okay, so 6 or 7.
<k1l> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<XSevenX> the game is running so slow, that in attempting to connect to the server (to begin loading the game environment), that it is timing out
<XSevenX> I'm going to go attempt to load the game on my Windows PC and I'll tell you if it's a server issue
<bean__> that sounds like an issue with your connection, not with java.
<h00k> I didn't know there was an OpenJRE8 yet
<XSevenX> my connection is currently running at 35.7MB/s via speedtest.net bean_
 * bean__ was not aware that kids even still played runescape
<XSevenX> well h00k it may be a problem with their servers
<XSevenX> my other PC is currently hung up on the same screen that this one is
<XSevenX> and cannot connect to the server
<k1l> XSevenX: so please consider that when you come and rant here over ubuntu the next time you want support :/
<RocketLauncher> How do I change the color of the little dock Unity has?
<bean__> XSevenX: then maybe you should apologize for your rage
<k1l> RocketLauncher: it changes the color to your wallpaper
<RocketLauncher> oh
<RocketLauncher> wow i'm stupid
<RocketLauncher> k1l, is there any way to change the color of it and make it less transparent
<RocketLauncher> or do i have to use Unity 2D for that
<_0x783czar> RocketLauncher: I know that feel bro.
<yown> k1l: It gave me a single number for the partition, do I add that to the end of dev/sda for the partition address?
<k1l> RocketLauncher: there are some custom settings tools for fiddeling with unity. dpends on what ubuntu you use
<RocketLauncher> _0x783czar, its an abstract kind of feel :-(
<RocketLauncher> k1l, alright thanks, i'll see if MyUnity still works and whatevers out there
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<bean__> rocky: that's not how this works :) you'd likely have to find or piece together your own theme
<uskerine> hi, i am trying to recover data from an ubuntu usb bootable pendrive that did not worked anymore
<uskerine> could anyone help me to understand how should i mount it?
<uskerine> I managed to mount it (from /dev/sdb1) and then i mounted filesystem.squashfs from /casper
<uskerine> but i can't find anything under /home
<uskerine> could anyone please help me?
<uskerine> it seems that there is also a casper-rw file
<uskerine> but i don't know how to mount it
<nightfly> ck-list-sessions was what I was looking for
<Changa> can one switch from windows 7 to ubuntu without losing any functionality?
<smcguinness> is it possible to add a user to a service that does not prompt for a password to restart/start/stop?
<yown> k1l: It gave me a single number for the partition, do I add that to the end of dev/sda for the partition address?
<YokoBR> guys, plz, my laptop is at 74°C, fans almost stopped and it's burning... how can i control the fan??
<threex5> I was wondering whether someone could help me fix screen tearing on youtube/flash videos. VLC is ok but flash not so much.
<threex5> i'm running 12.04 32 bit with metacity/no effects
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<YokoBR> please, is there any way to control the fan?? My laptop is at 74°
<OerHeks> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<yown> k1l: It gave me a single number for the partition, do I add that to the end of dev/sda for the partition address?
<yown> Can anyone please help me determine partition address for using dd etc?
<yown> hello?
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<leodavin843> I've had a large problem in Ubuntu and can hardly run it. I am trying to find a solution, I'm soory, but  is this the proper place to ask?
<leodavin843> (12.10)
<thiebaude> rocky, goto noobslab.com
<WillisIVXX> anyone here have any experience with an acer aspire 5315-2153?
<WillisIVXX> and have a few minutes?
<thiebaude> willia, im using the acer aspire5552
<thiebaude> willis
<WillisIVXX> i havin trouble gettin to to boot
<WillisIVXX> it was given to me
<WillisIVXX> thiebaude; can i pm?
<thiebaude> yes
<kepin_kepan> anyone can help me to install backtrack utilities in ubuntu??
<leodavin843> I'm having severe problems with Ubuntu crashing, can someone help? I've described the problem here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/258584/crashing-after-login-with-graphic-issues                            To no avail
<yown> Can anyone please help me determine partition address for using dd etc?
<eN_Joy> i have just installed a new cron jobs @reboot, do i need to reboot to make that work?
<ikonia> eN_Joy: what do you think @reboot does
<funny> hi
<funny> me
<funny> e
<funny> i
<eN_Joy> ikonia: so there's no such thing as a dry run?
<funny> u
<FloodBot1> funny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> eN_Joy: no, you've set it to trigger at reboot....you need to reboot to trigger it
<eN_Joy> ikonia: i see
<eN_Joy> it's the inadyn thingy, guess i'll just start a daemon for this session
<eN_Joy> i'm working remotely, and reboot is always something i'd do last
<yown> Can anyone please help me determine partition address for using dd etc?
<jamesgcd> yown it depends on what partition youre looking for, by default you could just look at all the files in the /dev folder, as any partitions will be included there with names like "sda1" and "sda2" and so on
<ikonia> yown: why don't you tell us what you're trying to do
<yown> ikonia: For using DD etc, for writing over that partition for complete eraser
<ikonia> yown: why don't you just put a new file system on it, or delete the partition
<ikonia> yown: you'll need to work out the start/end block bounderies, or change working of mb/kb sizings
<Tm0> Hey all! I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I'm having problems connecting to my school's wifi. The setup docs (which I can't link too...) refuse to help me.
<jamesgcd> hey Tm0 - whats the exact problem you're having? Is ubuntu failing to show any wifi hotspots, does it refuse to connect, does it connect or not work, any information at all would be useful ^_^
<yown> ikonia: I want to do a write over for data security. And why would I need to work out start/end block boundries? The boundries would be the partition perameters.
<ikonia> yown: yes....so if you don't set the start/end you'll end up doing the whole disk
<yown> jamesgcd: where is this dev folder?
<ikonia> yown: realistically.....how important is this data
<yown> ikonia: Why can't I just have it do the whole partition?
<ikonia> yown: there are also tools to do this
<jamesgcd> yown its /dev - if you browse the root of the hard drive its just a folder named dev inside it
<Tm0> jamesgcd Ubuntu refuses to connect when I put my credentials in. It just doesn't connect. Usually on mac you just put in your creddentials and it works.
<ikonia> yown: because dd knows nothing about partitions, so you have to set a start/stop point for dd
<jamesgcd> Tm0 is it a problem with only that specific network or does it occur everywhere?
<ikonia> yown: you can use the device file for the partiton you want, or you'll need to use the disk device file and set parameters
<yown> jamesgcd: OK found a devs, but I don't see anything like you are describing?
<Tm0> jamesgcd Just on this network. It works on the public one but I can't wget or apt-get install things on it.
<ikonia> yown: how many disks do you have in your system ?
<yown> ikonia: What would happen if I just set dd to the path of the partition?
<yown> ikonia: partitions, or drives?
<jamesgcd> Tm0 if Ubuntu shows the connection successful message, its probably some form of proxy configuration you need to enter which ubuntu isnt detecting properly. Is it showing you that notification when it first establishes the connection?
<ikonia> yown: nothing, it would work on that partition, assuming it's nothing like an extended partition
<ikonia> yown: drives
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<yown> ikonia: One HDD, 1 USB flash, 1 DVD
<ikonia> yown: do you want to blank a partition on the hard disk or usb ?
<ikonia> yown: and again - realistically how secure/important is this data
<yown> ikonia: It seems like you are contradicting yourself, I thought you said it ignored partition parameters and I needed to manually define them
<jamesgcd> yown : to be honest, its probably easiest to just copy and paste a hundred or so files to the partition and then delete the partition afterwards
<yown> ikonia:  HDD
<ikonia> yown: no, I'm not contradicting myself, if you read what I said carefully
<jamesgcd> yown: obviously by a hundred I mean enough to fill the whole partition up completely :p
<yown> jamesgcd: Can data survive between data space?
<ikonia> between data space ?
<Tm0> jamesgcd It doesn't even connect. Basically I enter my stuff, and it refuses it. Even though all the settings match my phone.
<yown> I mean data files wouldn't be completely compact all the time, they need space, could old data exist to recover between that space
<ikonia> yown: sorry, you're not making sense
<ikonia> jamesgcd: goldcd ?
<yown> ikonia: So I can just point dd to the partition address and it will overwrite that section of the HDD? So what is wrong with that then?
<jamesgcd> ikonia sorry, goldcd :p?
<ikonia> jamesgcd: never mind, wondered if you where someone else
<ikonia> yown: nothing....but you seem lost in what you are doing
<jamesgcd> and Tm0 I'm unsure on that problem tbh, I'll do some googling to see if I can find any info to help you
#ubuntu 2013-02-26
<Tm0> jamesgcd Thank you ^___^
<iceman> why idea why it hangs and error out, when i run 'aptitude install sysinfo' ?  http://pastebin.com/m8gJvRxa
<jamesgcd> Ikonia - would the shred tool accept the partition as a file :p?
<iceman> i get responses when ping the the repos host.
<ikonia> iceman: your network does not appear to be working, or the host 91.189.91.14 is down
<ikonia> jamesgcd: normally
<ikonia> iceman: telnet to it on port 80
<yown> ikonia: Then why did you say "you'll need to work out the start/end block bounderies, or change working of mb/kb sizings" "if you don't set the start/end you'll end up doing the whole disk"  "dd knows nothing about partitions, so you have to set a start/stop point for dd" if I can just point it to the partition and have it do that spaceof the HDD.
<iceman> will try
<ikonia> yown because it doesn't
<jamesgcd> ikonia I'm not sure upon the syntax of using shred, but if you are I'd suggest telling yown about it. It seems much more fit for purpose than DD :p
<yown> ikonia: More specific please
<smcguinness> i'm trying to restart HAProxy via SSH through Jenkins however the service call requires sudo
<ikonia> jamesgcd: the whole processing of dd'ing the disk seems overkill.
<ikonia> yown: sorry, specific about what ?
<ikonia> yown: just dd the partition.....
<smcguinness> is there a way to have that service restart not require sudo password
<ikonia> yown: I doubt your data could be that important to be honest, and you'll end up making a mess of it, but just get on with dd'ing the partition
<yown> ikonia: "because it doesn't" Because what doesn't what?
<Guest70411> wondering if someone knows how to use github to start contributing to Mozmill
<ikonia> yown: dd knows nothing about partitions, it's dumb
<jakey> hi, how do I compile a program from source or do you have to read the readme each time
<iceman> hmm... look like 91.189.91.14 is not listening on port 80
<ikonia> iceman: there you go then
<jamesgcd> Tm0 I'm still trying to google any fixes but it seems like something your network admin might be able to help with :). They could diagnose any issues on the schools end if there is any
<yown> ikonia: But you said if I pointed dd to the partitions address, it will do that area of the drive and only that. Well if that is true, then it has to know something of the partition to work only on said partition
<jakey> hi, how do I compile a program from source or do you have to read the readme each time?
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Tm0> jamesgcd They don't. They are graduates of the program here. They don't know how to work with Linux...
<iceman> where can i get a list of working repos for ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<jamesgcd> Tm0 if you hide the fact its linux and have them try diagnose it, from their perspective it shouldnt make much difference since the protocols for the wifi will be the same with Linux as with Windows :p
<mawuli_ypa> Hi, i am configuring a mail server and i mistakenly changed the ownership of /var/mail
<mawuli_ypa> how do i revert that? I mean, who/application normally owns this directory
<mawuli_ypa> ?
<Tm0> jamesgcd From that point it should be working. My phone connects. My friends windows laptop does.
<jamesgcd> mawuli_ypa: on my 12.04 server, /var/mail is owned by root and grouped by mail, with read write and execute permissions for owner group and others.
<mawuli_ypa> ok. thanks
<ai6pg> drwxrwsr-x   2 root mail     4096 Feb 25 07:56 mail
<mawuli_ypa> i just made the changes
<yown> jamesgcd: I have also heard of shred, but I guess that does more data obliterating then I need/too time intensive
<jamesgcd> yown theres no difference between writing with DD or shred assuming you set shred to only run once
<jamesgcd> yown I suppose you could use DD to set a trillion nyan cat gifs on the partition instead of random data, but in terms of write time, they'll achieve the same results
<Tm0> jamesgcd Thanks for your help. I guess ima just gonna have to dual boot until I can get it working.
<jamesgcd> That awkward moment when you find useful information JUST as they leave the chat
<yown> jamesgcd: I understand shred does 3 passes, and writes random data stuff rather the just 0's
<yown> which is going to take longer
<puff> Several times over the past couple of hours my computer has played a tone.  It sounds similar to the tone I hear in empathy when somebody talks at me, or from facebook chat. However, empathy (which was running) doesn't show anybody trying to chat with me, and I don't have a facebook window open.  Is there anywhere I can look to see what caused the tone?
<jakey> which  java run-time and compiler should i use
<jamesgcd> yown from what I heard it did 25, but there is a setting which lets you configure it to whatever you want. Additionally, whether it writes a 1 or writes a 0 is irrelevant, they take the same amount of time to write
<yown> jamesgcd: I mean it writes manuals and stuff in there, data with a pattern, and not just fill
<yown> jamesgcd: Anyway, so shred has no problem seeing partitions?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi! Ubuntu64 12.04.2 LTS. When I [ sudo apt-get install gnome-panel cairo-dock ], it replaces my xserver-xorg-all-lts package with xserver-xorg-qxl. Is that correct?
<jamesgcd> yown its easy to tell youve specially cleared something with specialist tools whether or not you use random data or otherwise so if thats your concern it wouldnt matter either way. and I believe so but I've never used it myself, I'd recommend just typing "man shred" in the terminal, if its not installed, type sudo apt-get install shred && man shred
<yown> jamesgcd: These man files are not written for the likes of me, no good
<yown> man files skimp on information you need, and what information they do have is usually put in too technical a way to be understood
<jamesgcd> sudo shred --iterations=1 --zero [/dev/whateverpartition] should do it
<yown> jamesgcd: but ikonia was saying dd didn't see partitions, that I could risk having my whole drive over written, is that not the case with shred then?
<SonikkuAmerica> Excuse my lack of !patience: Hi! Ubuntu64 12.04.2 LTS. When I [ sudo apt-get install gnome-panel cairo-dock ], it replaces my xserver-xorg-all-lts package with xserver-xorg-qxl. Is that correct?
<jamesgcd> yown: shred is designed to just delete a single file. My assumption is that it'll work since to its eyes /dev/partitionofdoom will appear as a single file. I could be wrong, but seeing as it'd delete everything anyway theres no real risk unless you typoed and accidentally hit the wrong partition with the command
<jamesgcd> yown: I'd actually recommend just clearing the entire HD and reinstalling everything if youre this concerned about people recovering the data. If you've ever resized the partition at any point there'll be an extra copy of some files outside the resized partition which could be tracked. If you ESPECIALLY serious. After doing that, hit the harddrive with an hammer and use explosives on it
<yown> jamesgcd: what I am worried about thanks to ikonia  is, whether it will exceed the partition parameters and delete the whole drive or something (or anywhere outside of the partition)
<yown> jamesgcd: Well most of my HDD has never been used/totally unpartitioned, no reason to waste time writting over on that too
<jamesgcd> yown: if most of its never been used, for simplicities sake I'd recommend backing up any data and using DD on the entire drive itself.
<yown> jamesgcd: How would that be any simplier? And what would be the point? I would just be using ALOT more time
<yown> for no apparent reason
<yown> jamesgcd: So you are unsure whether shred would exceed the partition parameters, or not?
<jamesgcd> yown: its simpler because you can guarantee then without any error that EVERY bit has been scrambled. The point is security, youre making a direct tradeoff between time and security here, I could say theres a 99% chance of the data being securely gone and you could take the 1% risk. But if that backfires its your problem
<jamesgcd> yown: and yeah, I would assume it wouldn't but theres no guarantees, I've never had data so sensitive I've needed to have it completely removed
<dhci> hi. not really going to use mongodb anymore I don't think but is there a simple way to get the mongo shell going? the server installed ok to default ports 27017 and 28017 responding, but mongo command dies on shell/mongo.js when connecting to test
<yown> jamesgcd: Partitions always use the same physical section of a drive, right? So what would be the point of writing to a section of the drive that has never been used?
<jamesgcd> yown: security. I know I'm being vague but if the data is sensitive enough to be securely removed, its worth doing properly. Any form of cache could blow in your face for example, if you had a picture you needed removing, and some photo viewer on a different partition had generated a thumbnail, that thumbnail wouldnt be securely removed
<yown> jamesgcd: Please answer my question about physical drive and partitions
<jamesgcd> yown: assuming the partition is never resized or moved from the point where you start writing data on it, any data would not be able to be moved out the area on the disk the partition covers.
<dhci> yown there are fancy partition schemes like linux volume manager where the partitions aren't so sequentially clear cut
<yown> jamesgcd: Right, and I can be sure of that
<yown> dhci you mean where partitions can change what part of the physical drive they cover?
<jamesgcd> yown: pretty much. What you cant be sure of is with caching, indexing, and essentially anything.
<yown> jamesgcd: Linux will cache or index parts of the physical drive unclaimed by partition sometimes?
<yown> by moving where the partition is on the physical drive automatically?
<jamesgcd> yown: never, I believe dhci meant that Linux can cache individual files on the partition in places other than where the datas stored. it wouldnt be a problem if you scrambled the entire partition though.
<dhci> yes I don't know if the linux volume manager or similar tools take into consideration the drive density and platter count, or related constellation of parameters. you could probably make good use of the controller and drives if you drilled down to specifics
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hi, My ISP brought me a new modem, as soon as Ubuntu starts to load the ethernet port on modem stops blinking, and then ubuntu loads without network access
<jamesgcd> oh yown, I am assuming youre not using Linux Volume Manager, I'm not experienced with it and its not common in most situations, but dhci probably would give better advice if you are
<dhci> anyhow still plugging away at mongodb but going to work on a node.js installation first
<Shape> Hello, I would like to reinstall Ubuntu but I want to keep my programs and settings for those programs, i.e. firefox settings. I would also like to keep my desktop settings (i.e. size of the taskbar) There are lots of links with confusing information and I don't know how to go about it because they dont tell you exactly what you will keep.
<jamesgcd> yown: eek, called it linux volume manager, we mean the linux LOGICAL volume manager :p
<jamesgcd> Shape: in most cases if you create a backup of the home folder and paste it into an install with the same installed programs, the programs will retain the same settings unless you changed the setting system wide
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i need your help
<RiXtEr> !ask | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yown> jamesgcd: Is LVM ever default in ubuntu? Or something you would have to choose to install?
<Ntemis> i want to run an*.scexe firmware update on my ubuntu server
<jamesgcd> yown: theres a button to choose it if you want it. its not default though
<Shape> jamesgcd: I keep seeing this command: dpkg --get-selections >~myprograms.txt and then after reinstall dpkg --set-selections <~myprograms.txt
<Shape> apt-get -u dselect-upgrade What will this do?
<Ntemis> but is only compatible with redhat and suse?
<Ntemis> http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib2/software1/sc-linux-fw/p649739856/v77252/CP017428.txt
<Ntemis> any help priciated
<yown>  jamesgcd well then I probably do not, which means there is no reason to write over anything other then the partition I wish to perma delete, right?
<jamesgcd> Shape: I'm not sure, I think though that'll make a list of all installed programs and after you reinstall and run the second command it'll read the list and install them individually. Could be wrong though
<jamesgcd> yown: sure, unless you've at any point ever run an operating system on it.
<Shape> jamesgcd how can I find out for sure? That looks really helpful. Is there an alternative to that? Because it would seem spot-on. You reinstall the programs, then you just copy the home folder over.
<sarsaeol> Ntemis: it may not work, but you can try converting the rpm to deb with alien
<Arisen> hi all, i have just installed xubuntu on my macbook, i can't access the home file of the mac hard drive through ubuntu
<Arisen> anyone can help ?
<Ntemis> is states is not rpm
<Ntemis> is like rpm+scripts?
<jamesgcd> Shape: You could google the command. I think Linux Mint has some software which essentially does the same thing (list all installed software and then redownload it afterwards) and it should work in Ubuntu. Im unsure of the actual name though - if it did do that though and you copied the home folder over afterwards, then 99% of programs would retain all the same settings
<Shape> jamesgcd Thanks!
<sarsaeol> Ntemis: so alien says it is not a proper rpm?
<sarsaeol> or you dont have the rpm
<Ntemis> didnt installalien
<Arisen> german installation ?
<sarsaeol> okay, it may be your only hope for this particular utility, and is probably worth a shot. but it really may not work
<Arisen> if i set chmod -R 777 to my macosx home folder, is there anything insecure about it for outer connection ? (reason : i want to access them from ubuntu which is also installed on the same macbook-machine)
<sarsaeol> Arisen: just means any user connected to computer will have full access to everything in your users folder…. including guests
<jamesgcd> Arisen: its insecure since anyone who can log into your computer could access that folder without an issue. If you had a seperate account on your Osx installation for example, they could browse, edit, delete files with no problem
<sarsaeol> as insecure as it gets ;)
<Arisen> lol i c , any other solutions ?
<Arisen> 120gb : osx , 60gb :  ubuntu, trying to to access macosx home after booting from ubuntu
<Smirnov> my desktop is really slow, top is showing i only have 1gb of ram free. how do I have top combine all processes under the same name to figure out where all the ram went?
<yown> jamesgcd: What does running a OS on it have to do with it?
<sarsaeol> Arisen: you can't access them even through the root acct?
<Arisen> no
<Arisen> with sudo u mean ?
<sarsaeol> ya
<Arisen> nop
<sarsaeol> and the partition is mounted with rw?
<Arisen> its guid
<jamesgcd> yown: imagine it like this, I'm breaking into windows for simplicities sake here: I have Windows on C:\. I have Info on D:\. Windows which is on C:\ will automatically analyse files in D:\ and index them, now even if I delete everything on D:\ securely, C:\ Still has indexed references to those files
<Arisen> lemme chk
<Arisen> it's a ms-dos
<yown> jamesgcd: I know what you mean, but that isn't the OS breaking out of its partitioned physical location on the drive
<Arisen> u mean the partition of ubuntu
<Arisen> ?
<Arisen> swap or the osx ?
<jamesgcd> yown:it isnt but from a security perspective if youre not deleting EVERY trace you may as well not delete any of them. If someone badly wanted to steal this info, they easily could
<sarsaeol> no i meant the osx partition, and if its mounted as read-only
<yown> I guess so, I mean if you partition, that partition always only writes to that specific part of the physical drive, right?
<Arisen> read/write
<Arisen> :)
<Ntemis> sarsaeol: http://lpig.wordpress.com/2009/08/19/updating-hp-p400-sas-raid-card-firmware-via-linux/
<yown> Arisen: That is a yes then?
<Ntemis> am on ubuntu server 64bit 12.04.2
<jamesgcd> yown: yeah. But its hard to see if its been copied to another partition without you noticing since OS's and programs will read information from pretty much anything and leave trails everywhere
<Arisen> yes
<Arisen> it is a yes ^^
<yown> jamesgcd but it can't write to unpartitioned space, nor will it change partition size or location on its own, right?
<jamesgcd> yown: the security issue youre combatting as well requires them to have the hardware in the first place. They'd have all the time in the world to search for a single mistake you could make. And no, it can't.
<sarsaeol> Ntemis: so the solution was to install the stdc++ libraries?
<sarsaeol> cool
<Ntemis> it seems so
<sarsaeol> tmyk =]
<crazyhorse> Hi, I need a command line tool that i can use to analyse what's using up all the disk space.. something with a tree would be nice.. any suggestions?
<Ntemis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B
<Ntemis> what is the command so ubuntu get the right one?
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get install stdc?
<Arisen> town : brw-r-----  1 root    operator    1,   2 Feb 25 17:46 disk0s2 drive info
<sarsaeol> or you could aptitude search for it
<sarsaeol> see whats avail in repos
<Ntemis> ok thanks
<Arisen> ytown*** brw-r-----  1 root    operator    1,   2 Feb 25 17:46 disk0s2 drive info
<Arisen> yown omfg
<Arisen> well let me reboot from ubuntu , be back town
<yown> jamesgcd: Anyway we got off issue. Can we please get back to determining exact partition address for the purposes of shred?
<jamesgcd> yown: you'll have to do that yourself. I dont know which partition the data is on. All I can tell you is /dev/sda refers to the ENTIRE disk, and /dev/sda1 the first partition on the disk, /dev/sda2 the second, and so on
<yown> jamesgcd: What command do I use to determine that myself/how do I?
<jamesgcd> yown: probably easiest to do graphically. Run the command sudo apt-get install gparted - and then use gparted to look at your partitions
<yown> jamesgcd: the address listed under partition, right?
<rus> hii
<jamesgcd> yown: I didnt quite get that, care to rephrase :p?
<arisen> yown
<yown> jamesgcd: In gparted, there is a listing, under the partition listing, is that the address? Please load gparted and see what I mean
<mussa> مرحبا
<jamesgcd> yown: Sorry I can't, I'm not able to boot up into a linux distro atm :/. I'm sure someone else here will be able to help you :p
<yown> one moment and I will screenshot it
<kalenjohnson> the address? you mean to mount it?
<mussa> هاي
<yown> yes or to shred it kalenjohnson
<yown> the address necessary to point programs to it
<Ntemis> sarsaeol: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/969304/comments/28
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 969304 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Regression: Missing Firmware Files phanfw.bin and nx3fwct.bin (precise 12.04 beta)" [Medium,Invalid]
<kalenjohnson> yown, yes that should be it
<mussa> يا شباب مساعدة لو سمحتو
<wooo> what is device name for usb in ubuntu? Is it /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb?
<wooo> help please
<jamesgcd> wooo: sdb would refer to the USB itself. sdb1 would refer to the first partition on the USB
<baumy> I'm running ubuntu server. I have 3 monitors, 1 on integrated graphics and 2 on an nvidia card. I have nouveau removed and nvidia drivers installed. Originally, my bios started everything on the integrated screen, and that's where the cli showed up. When I set my bios to start on the PCI screen, the monitor turns on but I don't see the login prompt. how do i tell ubuntu which monitor to start on at next boot?
<yown> wooo look it up in gparted under partition
<yown> I guess it can vary, so make sure directly
<gmachine_24> wooo, if you open a terminal and type $fdisk -l  ..... without the dots, that will list all your drives and partitions; otherwise, the usb drives [partitions] are usually listed under /media
<gmachine_24> woooo, sorry, that's $sudo fdisk -l
<gmachine_24> with -l being the letter L
<gmachine_24> lower case
<histo> gmachine_24: you can also use lsblk
<mussa> كيف بدي فوت عالخاص
<gmachine_24> histo does that not list the blk ids?
<Pici> !sa | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gmachine_24> darn, wanted to practice being lawrence of arabia.
<histo> gmachine_24: lists all your block devices... and partitions also where they are mounted etc... much nicer output and you don't need sudo.  You are thinking of blkid that's lists the block ids
<histo> Pici: How did you recognize that language?
<gmachine_24> histo, correct
<gmachine_24> gotcha
<Pici> histo: I have unicode enabled?
<gmachine_24> histo: cut and paste in google translate?
<gmachine_24> that's what I always do
<arisen> mussa : sho badak ?
<histo> Pici: I can see the language also but I don't know how everyone in here recognizes every damn language
<gmachine_24> histo: ha. funny. they should be working for the state department........ wait. maybe they are.
<mussa> لو سمحتو اجتني رسالة عالخاص شلون فيني شوفا
<nearst> !en | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<franl> Hmm.  Google Translate is not doing a good job at translating that to English.
<gmachine_24> so I need to install the ssh-server on a computer where I have my music stored; it's for an internet radio station (don't worry, I am not promoting); I am running 12.04 on that computer - and I had installed ssh so I could log in via other computers. Adding ssh-server . . . will that change the basic abilities of the computer? I sthere a simple 'how-to' for this? Thanks.
<arisen> YA OSTAZ MUSSA !!! ekteb /query esmelsha5s : example : /query arisen
<mussa> المشكلة ما شفت اسمو
<Corey> !ar | mussa
<ubottu> mussa: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Corey> Hmm.
<Corey> WHoops.
<Corey> :-)
<FloodBot1> Corey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arisen> ho ho .. sho fe 3ndak ? mac / win / linux ?
<Corey> FloodBot1: Oh hush, you.
<k1l> mussa: you were told often to stick to the rules. last warning
<nearst> huhu
<k1l> !guidelines > mussa
<ubottu> mussa, please see my private message
<dakotawulfy> hi
<tonsofpcs> hi hi
<arisen> mussa, what operating system are you using ? (please stop writing in arabic)
<mussa> linux
<mussa> ok
<c2tarun> Can anyone please help me what is the advantage or mounting a separate partition on /var?
<arisen> so you are on XChat i assume ?
<gmachine_24> according to google translate,  =Problem shaft Asmo المشكلة ما شفت اسمو
<gmachine_24> c2tarun, a separate partition for your home files or what?
<arisen> You are using linux and aint be able to write in english ?
<k1l> arisen: he is trolling
<k1l> arisen: dont mind hiim
<gmachine_24> c2tarun, nm. sorry. I'm still asleep.
<nearst> c2tarun, usually /var is for log and cache.
<mussa> arisen
<mussa> am new user
<mussa> ok
<c2tarun> nearst, log and cache, so if I am hopping from one distro to another, it may save my bandwidth of installing packages each and every time?
<arisen> no problem, yakhe .. look on the left side under the channels, could you see the name arisen for example ? click on it (i msged you)
<nearst> mussa, np, im new user also.
<mussa> ok
<mussa> can u help me
<arisen> mussa , write : /query arisen
<Shape> Hello, will these commands before reinstall: dpkg --get-selections > myprograms.txt and after install dpkg --set-selections < myprograms.txt Will actually help me get all my programs back that fast??
<gmachine_24> wow
<nearst> c2tarun, distro have diff package and format as well. save bandwidth is not related option here
<tripelb> Looking for the community discussing - Ubuntu on the Nexus 7. Any clues where it is?
<mussa> query arisen
<arisen> mussa , with the sign / <----
<arisen> write /query arisen
<k1l> tripelb: discussion is on #ubuntu-discuss , technical support is on #ubuntu-touch
<nearst> !phone | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rocky> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04, please provide me a link so that i can install mac theme in here
<c2tarun> rocky, try googling, gnome-look.org
<rocky> c2tarun, ok
<MeiSign> Hi, I have a problem with the driver installation of my wifi realtek adapter, appreciate help with it very much: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260991/rtl8188ce-wifi-adapter-is-not-detected-after-installing-newest-realtek-driver
<rachi> have any of you guys had UEFI problems?
<AdamOutler> hi.  I'm trying to build a Ubuntu Touch app, but I'm missing "Applications" from QT.    Anyone heard of this?
<AdamOutler>  I'm missing "Create New >Applications" from QT.    Is there a fix for this?
<mobodo> anyone had trouble upgrading to 12.10 getting a black after upgrade?
<histo> AdamOutler: You may want to try a dev channel or #ubuntu-phone
<darkhelmet46> hey guys, can anyone help me with installing/configuring Grub?
<histo> !grub2 | darkhelmet46
<ubottu> darkhelmet46: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> !nomodeset | mobodo
<ubottu> mobodo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yown> What command can I use to get shred to write over once with 0's?
<yown> It was given to me before, but I can't seem to locate it in chat history
<darkhelmet46> Thanks, histo I tried that, no-go.  Need more help.  I did already try Googling.  :)
<darkhelmet46> Came here as a last resort.
<Shape> Hello, will these commands before reinstall: dpkg --get-selections > myprograms.txt and after install dpkg --set-selections < myprograms.txt Will actually help me get all my programs back that fast??
<darkhelmet46> So, can anyone give me a hand with Grub?
<arisen> how to get channels list on irc ?
<k1l> !alis | arisen
<ubottu> arisen: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dakotawulfy> Shape yes but will take awhile to d/l them off the net and hopefully it works right seen it mess up before and make the system bad
<yown> What command can I use to get shred to write over once with 0's?
<Shape> dakotawulfy Why would it make the system bad?
<k1l> yown: "man shred" didnt tell you?
<COLORS> Hello everyone! :D
<dakotawulfy> had done it one time
<k1l> yown: btw: why do you want to shred /dd the partition?
<COLORS> Does anyone need help?
<yown> k1l: Of course, man is useless. And I want to shred because I understand dd is more risky
<yown> That it doesn't understand partitions or something
<dakotawulfy> shape something was not compatible and it un installed  the core
<mobodo> histo: thanks… now it gets stuck on the loading screen :-/
<dakotawulfy> had t hat happen one time
<k1l> yown: why is man useless?
<Shape> dakotawulfy: the reason is I want to reinstall ubuntu and i heard doing that then copy paste the home folder over is the best way to keep settings, is that right?
<yown> Because it lacks lots of information, and the information it doesn't lack, is put in too technical of terms
<mobodo> sigh, every single upgrade - 10 minutes to install, 10 hours to fix :(
<k1l> yown: cmon :/
<k1l> give it 30sec. to read. you will find yout what you want very quickly
<COLORS> yown: Try "shred --help"
<dakotawulfy> yea that works
<dakotawulfy> shape are u using same  version???
<darkhelmet46> root@this:/home/this# grub-install /dev/sda2
<darkhelmet46> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<darkhelmet46> Help?  :)
<COLORS> !enter darkhelmet46
<Shape> dakotawulfy: Same version for Ubuntu? No, I upgraded to 12.10 and want to downgrade back to 12.04
<dakotawulfy>  darkhelmet46
<yown> I don't note much of a difference between shred help and man
<tbic> how do i remove  a package (like nginx) and all the dependancies that are not used by other packages?
<dakotawulfy>  there is a cool boot repair tool out there  seems to work good
<mussa_> any arabick her?
<k1l> yown: you dont want to tell me, that you are not able to understand what -n and -z means? i think you are just too lazy to read it anyway
<darkhelmet46> Can I explain a little more about my situation?
<yown> K1l Well in this example its not as unclear as others, but I don't know how I am suppose to combine them
<darkhelmet46> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi.  I then used this to try to migrate it to a partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<darkhelmet46> But it failed on installing Grub
<darkhelmet46> But after copying everything
<darkhelmet46> So in theory, I have a working Ubuntu install sitting on sda2, I just can't boot to it.
<Shape> dakotawulfy: Why were you asking which version?
<yown> With the n option, do you just put n# where n is the number you want k1l ?
<dakotawulfy>  darkhelmet46 check out  the boot-repair gui tool
<dakotawulfy> probley work for u
<darkhelmet46> apt-cache search boot-repair returns no resultys
<darkhelmet46> results*
<dakotawulfy>  i copy a live cd to a hard drive then ran it it did work
<dakotawulfy> darkhelmet46: https://launchpad.net/boot-repair
<k1l> yown:  if n = 0 there will only be the last run with the z command
<yown> With the n option, do you just put n# where n is the number you want k1l ?
<dakotawulfy> think u can run from live cd if u have enought ram to install it from live cd or dvd
<k1l> yown: cmon. its just reading 4 lines in the man and thinking of 5 sec.
<darkhelmet46> Thanks, dakota, I think I tried this already.  I'll give it another go.  I am running off a Live USB right now.
<k1l> yown: read what -n and what -z does
<dakotawulfy> darkhelmet46: should work
<yown> k1l: Do I put n=0? or n0?
<k1l> yown: -nz 0
<dakotawulfy> darkhelmet46: n/p hope it works for u
<yown> k1l: So "shred -ncv 0 address/to/partition" a valid command?
<darkhelmet46> thanks, will let you know
<dakotawulfy> ok
<k1l> yown: yes
<yown> thanks
<k1l> yown: so that was not rocket sience, was it?
<yown> You were right, it was linux science
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: what was the error
<xxiao> is it possible to get etckeeper work as non-root, i.e. make an etc clone somewhere
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, which error?  lol
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: you said it failed installing grub
<darkhelmet46> oh, right...  i have the error saved to my desktop, but i am booted from live USB so I can't pull that up right now.  :(
<nearst> *gonna play runescape
<wolftune> Question: I'm helping a student get started with GNU/Linux, I figured out using Jitsi for screen-sharing (I didn't get it to work with Empathy in the past and my system is KDE)
<wolftune> so I didn't want to go with Empathy
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: you should be able to test the migration by booting the wubi install and running: sudo update-grub
<wolftune> but here's the trouble
<wolftune> most times no problem installing Jitsi from .deb
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: that will add an entry to the migrated install at the bottom of the grub menu. Then you can test it
<wolftune> but this case, some error comes up and it just says it won't install the .deb on his computer
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: if it's working fine you can just install the grub bootloader with: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<darkhelmet46> bcdc2, i can try that, but this is what has me confused.  Wubi seems to use the Windows boot menu, not Grub, so I don't think Grub was ever isntalled in the first place?  Unless I am confused...
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: no wubi uses grub2 as well
<Hpubuntu> can someone help me get my wireless working?   ralink 3290
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: it boots it via windows and grub4dos, but its still grub2 that actually boots the wubi install
<yown> Does startup disk creater partition/formate your usb for you?
<YokoBR> guys, please, my laptop is burning
<YokoBR> the fan is on slow mode..
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: but I'd recommend checking the error (should be in /var/log/syslog still) and see why it failed.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, when I do grub-install /dev/sda I get this: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: don't run it from the live cd. you need to boot the migrated install first
<darkhelmet46> All I remember about the Wubi migration error is something about an LDM blocker
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: ah ok... hold on there's a bug report for that. give me a sec
<darkhelmet46> thanks dude
<b0t> #Security
<darkhelmet46> dakotawulfy, I tried the boot-repair GUI, chose Recommended Repair, but it somehow detected my Wubi install and attempted to repair it...
<Rarrikins> Are there filesystems for writing to WORM media like CD-Rs, or is this done with specialized programs?
<genii-around> iso9660, udf
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: there's bug 1061255
<ubottu> bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061255
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, no fix?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: just make sure you're not actually using dynamic drives (in windows) because they're not supported. If you're not using them, then there are some workarounds mentioned on that bug report
<darkhelmet46> no, not using dynamic drives, let me give it a read.  thanks bcbc2
<MeiSign> Hi, I have a problem with the driver installation of my wifi realtek adapter, appreciate help with it very much: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260991/rtl8188ce-wifi-adapter-is-not-detected-after-installing-newest-realtek-driver
<genii-around> Rarrikins: wodim/cdrecord etc all decide usually which fs to use depending on the media you are using
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: some of them are a bit risky. I wouldn't advise using dd to zero out the ldm backup
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: np
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, yeah i just read that, i wouldn't either.  ha
<darkhelmet46> I think i found this the other day, actually.  This looks familiar, and is the same tool dakotawulfy told me to try, but I had problems with it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: the workaround with boot-repair is to install grub-legacy. I'm not sure I'd recommend that either. You could always use easyBCD to boot the migrated install via Windows
<darkhelmet46> bcb2, i tried that too!
<darkhelmet46> not getting anywhere at all
<BruceIOS> Hi, i am have a problem with the NODE path, node -v does not work and when i try to install a program it says the path is not found
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, if you think you can help and you have the time, i will gladly get XChat installed on another computer so I can work through reboots with you.
<crazyhorse> how do i get a list of files in the current directory that don't start with ABC
<Lazik> ls
<YokoBR> thank you guys. I think my laptop will melt on my desk
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: sure. I'll be around for a while
<crazyhorse> Lazik: ls what?
<dakotawulfy> YokoBR what laptop u have
<YokoBR> dakotawlfy, hp g42
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, thaks much appreciated.  i'll buy you a virtual beer!  :)  i just tried something, so i'm gonna reboot and also get that other PC online.  bbiab.
<dakotawulfy> they do have tool out there to manually control the fan speeds
<darkhelmet46> oh, wait, Boot Repair is still applying changes.
<crazyhorse> find . -regex '^ABC' -prune -o -print  << *BAM*
<genii-around> !info thinkfan
<ubottu> thinkfan (source: thinkfan): simple and lightweight fan control program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1 (quantal), package size 30 kB, installed size 116 kB
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: what's the boot repair pastebin address. That will help see what's up
<darkhelmet46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566575/
<escott> crazyhorse, ls !(ABC)
<crazyhorse> escott: :O
<paul_> hi
<crazyhorse> awesome :0
<OY1R> can i use my iphone as a mouse in ubuntu ?
<paul_> could I ask about a lexmark printer using lucid lynx 10.04?
<paul_> the model number is x5070
<darkhelmet46> oy1r, you can use your iphone as a paperweight in ubuntu.  :P  sorry, not helpful i know.  lol
<OY1R> hehe
<paul_> ok thank bye!
<dakotawulfy> OY1R maybe bluetooth
<OY1R> i already have a paper weight, some Windows cds! :P
<OY1R> dakotawulfy, that's what i was thinking about.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, still with me bro?  Boot Repair finished and it says something scary:  "LDM-blocker detected. This will delete the 6th sector of sda. Do you want to continue?"
<crazyhorse> hmmm how can i pipe ls $(ABC)  to rm to remove the files?
<escott> OY1R, there is an android app that does that, not sure there is one for ios
<escott> crazyhorse, in that case use find blah blah -delete
<Church> crazyhorse: use xargs. or cycle.
<Church> or find. :)
<crazyhorse> what about rm $(ls !(ABC))
<escott> crazyhorse, never pipe to rm, and the guys in #bash will really get on your case about xargs
<crazyhorse> ok
<escott> crazyhorse, very dangerous
<crazyhorse> what about the command above?
<Church> for i in $(ls abc);do rm "$i";done    or    find . abc -exec rm {} \;      or ls abc | xargs rm
<escott> crazyhorse, if you are confident that the filenames are sane and dont have spaces you can probably safely pipe to rm, but find blah blah -delete is the best way
<crazyhorse> escott: ah yes.. also i can recheck by running find . -regex '.*query.*' -prune -o -print
<escott> crazyhorse, exactly
<crazyhorse> precheck*
<Church> -delete doesn't sound too portable though
<escott> Church, portable?
<escott> Church, why is that a concern
<BruceIOS> Hi, i am have a problem with the NODE path, node -v does not work and when i try to install a program it says the path is not found
<crazyhorse> is it particularly difficult to install ubuntu on a macbook pro
<escott> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Church> escott: i have to deal with solars/hpux/aix alongside linux on daily basis
<crazyhorse> i'd prefer to have a completely homgonous development/server/personal OS
<escott> Church, well thats your pain not crazyhorse's
<crazyhorse> nothing i do in OSX is particularly essential
<crazyhorse> software wise.. except maybe iOS development stuff
<crazyhorse> oh.. maybe itunes
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: I'm here. I guess it depends what your trust level is for boot-repair ;)
<escott> crazyhorse, you should keep the OSX install and just install alongside with bootcamp
<shroomduke> hello hello ello llo lo o o o
<crazyhorse> escott: yeah and use it as a secondary OS
<escott> crazyhorse, it is also the only thing you can be certain knows 100% how to talk to the hardware
<crazyhorse> right
<crazyhorse> ah also.. i suppose if i need to test some stuff in OSX i'll still need it
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, you should know better than to trust a strange computer!  wait, that was r2d2.
<guang> after i mount a file on /mnt/iso,how to make the directory /mnt/iso writeable?
<shroomduke> My wireless stopped working with "activation of network failed", ...it worked fine until one day... I think I checked everything
<guma> is /etc/network/interfaces a proper place to add static routes? between reboots?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: :) boot-repair moves quickly. That can be a good and a bad thing.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, i don't have a full image backup of this thing, so i am clicking No.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, did that pastebin help out at all?
<baumy> booting ubuntu server gives me a blank screen after installing nvidia drivers, the login prompt flashes on screen for a second when i login then disappears. if i boot into recovery mode, i can login and startx, and my dual monitor setup is automatically detected and configured properly. how do i make this happen during regular boot?
<baumy> basically, recovery mode works perfectly, normal does not, pretty sure the login prompt is being displayed offscreen somehow, or something like that
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: it looks okay. no 'sfs' partitions.
 * darkhelmet46_net waves
<darkhelmet46_net> Ok, gonna reboot, wish me luck.
<rhughes> hey whats up guys
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: you should be able to boot the migrated install from the wubi grub menu for a while. But since the script ended prematurely, you'll need to boot the wubi install and run :sudo update-grub
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: first, then you'll see the migrated entry at the bottom of the grub menu. No rush to do anything drastic
<crazyhorse> hmm lets say i wanted to delete all files in the current directory except for the ones that contained dont-delete-these-ones in the file name. how do you do that?
<crazyhorse> my first guess was find . -regex '.*dont-delete-these-ones.*' -prune -o -delete
<crazyhorse> but when reading the man page it says you can't use -prune and -delete togetyher
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, if i remember correctly, i broke my Wubi install by trying to fix the migration, so i dunno if i can do that but i'll try
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: ok
<rhughes> dose wubi work well in 64 bit?
<rhughes> *does
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, help me out with the order, does it hit the Windows boot menu first and then Grub?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: windows first, grub is hidden by default (on wubi) but it should boot straight in. After running sudo update-grub it will find the other install and then always prompt with the grub menu
<nearst> oneko is cute on screen
<hp_> 求教大神，FIREFOX下载选项卡全屏之后如何恢复原来大小
<darkhelmet46_net> ok, i am in the Wubi install now.
<bcbc2> rhughes: same as 32 bit
<bcbc2> rhughes: same as normal (non-wubi) 64bit
<rhughes> for some reason, everytime i do a wubi install it breaks the install after a few reboots
<bcbc2> rhughes: what happens
<MakiAto> tere ma olen Eestist
<nearst> u try with unetbootin?
<rhughes> its gets stuck on the grub menu
<GeekSquid> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rhughes> when i select the os it never loads
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, wait, i think i might be booted into the migration, not Wubi, but i'm not sure how to tell lol
<hp_> firefox-tools-download,i made it fullscreen,how to make it by itself size
<bcbc2> rhughes: you mean a grub prompt or the load hangs? what graphics card do you have
<rhughes> i have an ati Radeon hd
<rhughes> not sure the model number
<rhughes> but it works fine after i first install it
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: df -h  or:  mount | grep ' / '
<rhughes> but after a few reboots it craps out
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: if / is on /dev/loop0 it's wubi
<MakiAto> Yet another kernel escalation bug and im moving to minix
<bcbc2> rhughes: use nomodeset to boot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<nearst> MakiAto, ya. gudluck to minix 3.2.1 :)
<darkhelmet46_net> loop0
<baumy> nobody knows?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: okay, run sudo update-grub, make sure it mentions the migration and then reboot and select it
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, it said "Found Ubuntu 12.10 on /dev/sda2
<darkhelmet46_net> looks promising
<rhughes> ok will do
<darkhelmet46_net> rebooting...
<crazyhorse> why does touch ab && find . -regex 'ab' return no results?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: cool
<baumy> how do i get the ubuntu server login prompt to show up on the screen i want it to?
<MakiAto> they hacked off i386 from the kernel how the hell am i goin to play Dwarf Fortress then?
<nearst> locate -r 'ab'
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2 ok so now when I choose Ubuntu from the Windows boot menu, it goes to Grub and I can choose either "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu 12.10" so I chose the second one and I am looking at a flashinc cursor.  :(
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: hold on. Just checking something in the pastebin
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, kinda wonderin if I broke stuff while trying to fix it before.  kinda wonderin if I should just format the partition, and re-run the Wubi migration tool without the option to install Grub...
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: is it still hanging?
<darkhelmet46_net> yep, but i can type stuff at the flashing cursor, so i guess at least it's not completely locked up?
<bcbc2> use Alt+SysRq R-E-I-S-U-B to reboot, don't hard power off.
<a111> s
<a111> w
<a111> a
<a111> g
<FloodBot1> a111: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhughes> s
<rhughes> w
<rhughes> a
<rhughes> g
<rhughes> g
<FloodBot1> rhughes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a111> rekked
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, say what?
<bcbc2> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<darkhelmet46_net> got it.  little difficult cause i need to hold a function key too
<darkhelmet46_net> now it said a bunch of stuff and ended at "Emergency Remount complete" and it's back to the flashing cursor.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: maybe you missed the B at the end
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: the U does the remount, the B reboots
<darkhelmet46_net> ok, i did it slower, "R" and "E" don't show any output, and when i get to "I", it says "This sysrqoperation is disabled"
<mobodo> what would be a good package to remove reinstall if I wanted to get back to a clean installation? ubuntu-desktop I'm guessing?
<darkhelmet46_net> then Emergency Sync
<darkhelmet46_net> then Emergency Sync complete
<escott> darkhelmet46_net, you should be going slowly with 5 or so secs between each
<escott> darkhelmet46_net, if you race through them you defeat the purpose of doing them at all
 * darkhelmet46_net whacks himself in the head with a 10lb Unix manual.  Thanks escott 
<jpds> mobodo: Erm, no, reinstall completely.
<mobodo> jpds: :(
<WBF> I have a ubuntu irc related question. Can I congratulate ubuntu for how much I <3 it?
<escott> darkhelmet46_net, yeah the factoid should probably say something about that
<rottingdead> What's going on with the Kubuntu amd64 Disc? It installs fine in VirtualBox, but when I go to install it to hard drive, it freezes up shortly after clicking either, "Install now," or, "Try Kubuntu."
<mobodo> what do you guys do with all your config files when you reinstall completely?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> it was the modem people, the modem needs to be restarted after every dhcp change
<Nicolas_Leonidas> or it will mess up, thanks for your help
<mobodo> I don't mind reinstalling ubuntu, but my config files are all over the place, and I have custom stuff here and there...
<silv3r_m00n> I need to install all debs in current directory and subdirectories, dpkg -I * does not install deb files in subdirectories, how to install all sub directory debs as well ?
<darkhelmet46_net> ok, escott and bcbc2 "B" still doesn't seem to do anything.  Should I just ctrl-alt-del or just hard power off or something?
<escott> darkhelmet46_net, once you get past U you can safely hard reboot
<darkhelmet46_net> rgr
<escott> darkhelmet46_net, B is just more polite
<battlefield3> ¿someone could help me in ubuntu'
<darkhelmet46_net> ah.  i'm not ususall into polite.  i often reboot windows with "restart -r -t 00 -f"  :)
<nearst> !ask | battlefield3
<ubottu> battlefield3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkhelmet46_net> which for you non-Windows folks, means "Reboot NOW, do not pass Go, do not collect $200"
<WBF> darkhelmet46_net, XD
<battlefield3> nearst, my ubuntu doesn't show the grub
<WBF> darkhelmet46_net, sorry couldn't contain myself
<darkhelmet46_net> 's all good
<nearst> battlefield3, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<histo> battlefield3: you'd have to hold the shift key down after the bios load to get ot the grub menu
<darkhelmet46_net> ok, so anyways, we're back to the flashing cursor escott and bcbc2.
<escott> !nomodeset | darkhelmet46_net have you tried?
<ubottu> darkhelmet46_net have you tried?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nearst> flashing cursor/blank screen - always try with nomodeset at grub
<battlefield3> histo, really ????
<darkhelmet46_net> escott, no haven't tried that.  looks like fun though....
<truongap> Please visit this link first: http://i.stack.imgur.com/y0BKW.png
<truongap> .I'm using Zorin OS with indicator gtk3 on AWN panel at bottom and compiz. I've got enough space to show all of it but it's stil like that. How should I solve my problem?
<histo> battlefield3: really what? You said your uubntu doesn't show the grub? Ca you possibly rephrase that as a question that makes sense
<histo> !derivatives | truongap
<ubottu> truongap: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<battlefield3> histo, is that true?
<histo> battlefield3: is what true?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: so both wubi and the migrated install are now just giving you a cursor?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: or did you try the migrated one again?
<Hpubuntu> hey there, I followed these instructions to get my wireless driver to work "http://droid-hive.com/index.php?/topic/1272-how-to-install-ralink-rt3290-wireless-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204/" but after installing some updates through update manage it stopped it from working, any ideas?
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, i tried the migrated one again.  ok so i hit E to edit the Grub menu, and I got a question, what is "$vt_handoff"?
<battlefield3> histo, shitf in the start
<plutonas> how can I enable the cube effect on my ubuntu 12.10? I cannot find any option on ccsm (as suggested by various guides)
<histo> Hpubuntu: if the kernel updated you will have to rebuild any modules for the new kernel.
<histo> battlefield3: yes it displays the grub menu rather than just booting
<nearst> darkhelmet46_net, u can safe delete that vt handoff
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: http://askubuntu.com/a/34487/14916
<battlefield3> histo,  let me try
<histo> !cube | plutonas
<ubottu> plutonas: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<Hpubuntu> so do i just repet the process i did before?
<histo> Hpubuntu: basically yes for each new kernel
<Hpubuntu> okay thanks , ]
<histo> Hpubuntu: Alternatively you can boot the old kernel and you confirm that is the issue.
<darkhelmet46_net> cool.  deleting that and adding "nomodeset"
<nearst> darkhelmet46_net, edit /etc/default/grub then update-grub will have perm set
<Del_Monte> hello all, im hoping I could have some help with an issue i encountered in xubuntu 12.10
<darkhelmet46_net> I hit Ctrl+X to boot the modified entry and I am still getting a flashing cursor.  :(
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: you shouldn't need it if the wubi doesn't need it. I'd be more inclined to redo the migration
<darkhelmet46_net> bcbc2, yeah that's pretty much where i'm at too
<battlefield3> histo,  are you?
<darkhelmet46_net> bcb2, i did some Googling on "LDM Blocker" and I *used* to have a dynamic disk and converted it back to basic, I wonder if that's what's causing the issue.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46_net: yes
<histo> battlefield3: am I what?
<darkhelmet46_net> If I had the patience, I'd take a full image backup of this thing and choose "yes" on that Boot Repair question, but I have a few hundred GB of data so it would take all night.
<darkhelmet46_net> I'll retry the migration and hope that works.
<histo> darkhelmet46_net: a dd would not take all night.
<histo> !ask | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkhelmet46_net> histo, dunno how to use dd.  i usually use Acronis to backup to my NAS
<darkhelmet46_net> also, will dd grab the stuff on my Windows partition?  that's where all my data is.
<histo> darkhelmet46_net: yeah you can use it to grab whatever parition and or block device you want.
<histo> darkhelmet46_net: dd if=/dev/of/whatever/you/want/backedup | gzip > /path/to/backup.gz
<histo> darkhelmet46_net: that will compress it. If you want uncompressed copy of the complete thing you  can just use if=blah of=blah instead of piping it to gzip
<darkhelmet46_net> histo, i will add that to my list of things to learn.  for now, i know how to use Acronis, and more importantly, I know i can successfully do a bare metal restore with it.  :)
<Guest21799> da
<histo> darkhelmet46_net: http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-dead-hard-drive-using-dd.html here is a good read for later
<Arisen> hi all i have a big problem, i am using ubuntu under mac, in order to disable a specific key from keyboard i turned off all the keys mistakenly, now when it comes to login in ubuntu I CANT TYPE ANYTHING !!! i tried to enter as a guest but i can't delete the /etc/../options file which did the problem, help please
<Arisen> i want to take control as an admin in ubuntu from the guest account in order to delete a file in /etc/ how is that possible ?
<npf> hello
<Abhijit> Arisen, yes if you know the admin password.
<PadNet201> Use elevated privelages, i.e. sudo
<Arisen> ofcourse
<Arisen> how ?
<Abhijit> Arisen, sudo <command here>
<npf> how do i use the mv command to take a number of directorsy and move them back to one location
<Abhijit> npf, mv -R
<mjms> hello, I have tried to enable backports but I don't get the version 1.0 of znc in precise-backports, could someone help me please
<Arisen> how to delete a file ? sudo rm …../etc/options ?
<mobodo> anyone has had an issue where their fonts everywhere were like 2pt?
<mobodo> (after upgrading to 12.10)
<Abhijit> Arisen, sudo rm /path/to/file/name.txt
<Arisen> thx !
<npf> but I have a few diretories and a unknown number of subdirectories
<Arisen> will reboot and try
<Abhijit> npf, you mean only some of directories inside a directory?
<mjms> could someone please help me get precise-backports working?
<npf> No, I have seperated the main folder into folders like A B C D ....    I want to take the contaents of A B C D witch are folders and put tem back to a folder of my choice
<darkhelmet46_net> histo, thanks that looks interesting.  i bookmarked it, could come in handy.
<darkhelmet46_net> stupid question - how the heck do you scroll back in XChat?
<Abhijit> npf, so take everything from A B C D and put them all of into E
<npf> yes
<Abhijit> npf, mv -R A B C D /path/to/E
<PadNet201> darkhelmet46_net, page up?
<npf> will try and get back to you
<histo> darkhelmet46_net: pg up key usually
<darkhelmet46_net> PadNet201, i actually thought of that, but i can't find page up on this stupid netbook.
<evilytwisted> Hi... I downloaded the ubuntu installer for windows... How do i make ubuntu take over the whole partition..
<PadNet201> darkhelmet46_net, not sure then...
<evilytwisted> this link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<darkhelmet46_net> ah.  fn+up arrow.  whodathunkit.
<KI4RO> darkhelmet46_net, The mouse wheel works
 * darkhelmet46_net ain't got no mouse wheel.
<KI4RO> darkhelmet46_net, Sorry LOL
<darkhelmet46_net> oh, but the right side of my touchpad scrolls... der.
<KI4RO> darkhelmet46_net, Cool
<andreeee> br?
<GeekSquid> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<evilytwisted> Geeksquid, how do i make ubuntu use all of the system  hardrive space... as i installed it form the windows installer
<evilytwisted> from *
<histo> evilytwisted: You can't with the windows installer
<npf> Abhijit: mv illegal option --R
<evilytwisted> histo.. aww :(
<Abhijit> npf, mv  A/* B/* C/* D/* /path/to/E
<darkhelmet46_net> evilytwisted, you can do what i did and carve out some partition space and migrate your install to it, but i ran into some trouble doing that.
<darkhelmet46_net> if you don't have any important data, cleanest way is to wipe your drive and install from CD and start over.
<histo> evident: you can move to a regular install and just transfer your package selections and /home directory and you wouldn't be able to tell.
<histo> evident: I'd backup /home/username and all your package selections if you've been using ubuntu for a while. Then reinstall to the entire hdd. Migrate your /home back and your package selections
<histo> evilchiyo: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Novus> hello kittys
<histo> woof
<Novus> lol
<Novus> Sooo
<Novus> I need help on something
<npf> didnt work...
<npf> Abhijit: same error
<cixelsyd> Novus, ?
<Abhijit> what error?
<Novus> I'm trying to build a computer system for my prototype car to monitor inputs and create modified outputs
<Novus> and a GUI system for i
<Novus> it
<Abhijit> npf, do one folder at a time
<Abhijit> npf, i am going away. ask someone else.
<npf> http://pastebin.com/y617hdcD
<h_s3tt1ngs> hello
<h_s3tt1ngs> I'm newbie in Ubuntu
<cixelsyd> h_s3tt1ngs, what would you like to know
<gannebraemorr> cool, welcome to Ubuntu
<h_s3tt1ngs> thank you guys
<sam-palmisano> hi
<h_s3tt1ngs> I open a terminal, and open a config.swp about some program
<h_s3tt1ngs> I edit all the commands and quit #
<h_s3tt1ngs> but can't save that .swp
<darkhelmet46_net> do sudo gedit ?
<h_s3tt1ngs> I press :q! or :wq and ENTER but it doesn't nothing
<ikillcypher> Hi guys Im getting this error
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/dnx9is8rye9iz6xjjcrcq
<h_s3tt1ngs> sudo gedit per vim /etc/program/config ???
<darkhelmet46> h_s3tt1ngs, I am a newbie myself, all I know is that if I just straight open a file, i can't always save it because of permissions. but if i do sudo gedit, it opens gedit as root and then i can save the file.
<h_s3tt1ngs> OK, cool with sudo gedit I can see a UI :)
<darkhelmet46> i ususally do sudo gedit, then browse to the file in Nautilus, and drag it onto the gedit window
<h_s3tt1ngs> but wheres is that program? wich directory? root folder?
<darkhelmet46> h_s3tt1ngs, refer to http://xkcd.com/149/
<h_s3tt1ngs> ouh ok, let me try :)
<darkhelmet46> h_s3tt1ngs, i am sure there is a command-line way of doing that same thing but i dunno how
<h_s3tt1ngs> ok, I can try
<ikillcypher> guys why is it the root is disable
<ikillcypher> :(
<darkhelmet46> histo, or bcbc2 still with me?  the migration finished but I have an error.
<cixelsyd> h_s3tt1ngs, you have to press esc then press :q! or :wq
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Starting chroot to the target install.
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Removing lupin-support on target...
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  An error occurred within chroot
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Error is: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Attempting to exit chroot normally...
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Exiting from chroot on target install...
<h_s3tt1ngs> ouh I see, ok let me try that, because can't find polipo
<ikillcypher> wtf
<ikillcypher> bash: /home/ikillcypher/bin/repo: Permission denied
<PadNet_201> simple question, how do i disable klipper from starting on boot?
<ikillcypher> -bash: /root/bin/repo: No such file or directory
<ikillcypher> jesus how do I fix this issue
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: I'm here
<h_s3tt1ngs> IT WORKS :) thank you cixelsyd
<ikillcypher> wow no one is even helping me
<cixelsyd> h_s3tt1ngs, you're welcome
<Laogeodritt> ikillcypher: for the perm denied, are you sure you set execute permission on the file first?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: did you rerun it from scratch or use the --resume/--synch option?
<h_s3tt1ngs> and thank you all of yous guys, see ya later.
<ikillcypher> I did
<h_s3tt1ngs> bye
<ikillcypher> mkdir -p ~/bin
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, from scratch
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, exact command was: sudo bash wubi-move.sh /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 --no-bootloader -y
<cixelsyd> h_s3tt1ngs, also try pressing escape and typing :set nu
<al_la> If I just used 'apt-get remove' on a package, is it too late to use purge to remove config files?  If I re-installed package them purged to remove, would it get the files?
<ikillcypher> anyone know what's wrong over here ?
<gannebraemorr> Sounds reasonable.
<darkhelmet46> al_la, yes
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: do you have errors on the wubi install as well? What happens with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<darkhelmet46> standby...
<al_la> darkhelmet46: yes to the first or second question?
<ikillcypher> anyone know what's wrong over here ?
<ikillcypher> bash: /home/ikillcypher/bin/repo: Permission denied
<ikillcypher> -bash: /root/bin/repo: No such file or directory
<darkhelmet46> al_la, yes to both i am pretty sure.  i am a newb, but that has been my experience.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, if I do that it wants to upgrade a bunch of packages
<intrader> Anyone, Good morning - I am having an overheating problem with Lenovo t61p laptop running Linux 12.10. The problem occurs when displaying video at full screen or when a web page has a lot of video clips. Google shows that many laptop users have overheating laptops. Is there a bug in ubuntu?
<shroomduke> any ideas on failed update ... "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-7/openjdk-7-jre_7u13-2.3.6-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]"
<ikillcypher> HELLO ?!
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: what about sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shroomduke> I read something on that intrader seems it has to do with cpu speed or ...
<mobodo> if my graphics driver crashes, were would I find a log?
<mobodo> (right now, glxgears segfaults)
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, I did that and it says "Setting up..." on several packages.
<jpmh> According to gparted I have an 88G /dev/sda1 followed by 37G of unallocated space.  I am running off /dev/sda7.  But it will not allow me to grow the /dev/sda1 into the unallocated space, why not?
<ikillcypher> ...
<ikillcypher> so no one is going to help me
<ikillcypher> ?
<darkhelmet46> ikillcypher, did you try "sudo bash..." ?
<ikillcypher> nope
<darkhelmet46> ikillcypher, please refer to http://xkcd.com/149/
<shroomduke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<ikillcypher> now everything will be store at root
<ikillcypher> which I dont have access too
<yeahuyen> you're
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: rerun with the --resume option (append it to your original command).
<intrader> shroomduke, cpu speed? PSensors show cpu 0 at 72C and usage at 6%
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, trying...
<shroomduke> ikillcypher did you try sudo
<ikillcypher> why is it the root is disable
<ikillcypher> and how come stuff are something stored in the root folder
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, argh, now it says:
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  Validating --resume option
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  The UUID on swap partition /dev/sda3 has changed
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  The target partitions cannot be changed
<darkhelmet46> wubi-move.sh:  when using the --resume option
<shroomduke> intrader did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<darkhelmet46> ikillcypher, just like in Windows and Mac OS, many things need elevation in order to run.  In the Windows world it's called UAC.  In the Linux world, it's called "sudo".
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: argh. Use --synch then.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, same error
<Abhijit> npf ?
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, blank the target paritions and re-run?  :/
<shroomduke> privmsg shroomduke hello
<al_la> Howdy all, quick question.  In 12.10, I have clementine and rhymbox both installed.  I 'apt-get remove clementine' and choose 'n' just to see the list of packages (dependencies) that are no longer required and could be autoremoved after a remove.  I do the same for rhythmbox and it lists the same dependencies (libchromaprint0 libechonest1.2 libftgl2 libindicate-qt1 liblastfm1 libprojectm2  libqxt-core0 libqxt-gui0 projectm-data) as no longer being required.  I
<al_la> f I had actually purged one, then autoremoved, would it have broken the other?  Does that mean I can never trust the package manager to gracefully handle dependencies?!  What am I missing here?
<intrader> shroomduke, no, on 12.10? Is there control of the fan< I never hear mine even when PSensor.temp2 >97C
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: no. let's make sure there are no package dependency errors. first try this: apt-get install -f
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: sudo apt-get install -f
<darkhelmet46> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: i don't get why you are getting this error now, but not before. personally I'd process all pending updates. repeating the same thing and hoping for a different outcome isn't the best plan
<shroomduke> i'm still figuring this stuff out
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, I would agree but I did run sudo dpkg --configure -a like it told me to, and that did sumthin, so maybe it will work now?
<sidney_> How do I rectify a black screen with cursor in 10.04
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: ok
<Kevin-_-> hey anyone ever have issues installing from a preloaded win 8 machine?
<vfw> !nomodeset |sidney
<ubottu> sidney: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<unheeding> i saved 15-20% on my energy costs by switching to fglrx!
<vfw> Kevin-_-: What kind of issue?
<Kevin-_-> vfw: actually one second on that, this screen looks promising
<vfw> !efi | Kevin-_-
<ubottu> Kevin-_-: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kevin-_-> ah that might be perfect
<intrader> shroomduke, hard to tell for me upon reading the article. What does happen as to heat when I go full screen on a youTube? That is when laptop overheats
<jayj> is it possible to install ubuntu alongside win 8?
<yown> you can with win7, I bet you can with 8 too
<jayj> let me rephrase this, has anyone installed ubuntu alongside win 8 in here?
<jayj> not virtual box, actually on the system
<ikillcypher> guys uh how do I prevent my laptop from going black screen after awhile
<ikillcypher> aka screensaver s
<ikillcypher> sorry Im new to linux
<ikillcypher> previously windows 7 user
<yown> Well just go into power managements like any OS including windows ik
<ikillcypher> ty
<ikillcypher> done AFK
<ttoti> Go to System Settings then click Brightness and Lock
<jayj> maybe I should go to a windows chatroom and ask there
<darkhelmet46> some people are impatient here, i was just about to send jayj a link...
<shroomduke> patients is a virtue...
<yown> ttoti: I don't see any system settings
<NeoColossus> Hello everyone! Any terminal guru's here?
<NeoColossus> Man it seems dead here
<WW42> Hello #ubuntu! Looking to install 12.10 on an old laptop; is there any reason to prefer 32- or 64-bit?
<WW42> I know it had 64-bit Vista on it before, but this is on a new hard drive. Not sure what difference that makes.
<docvell> I use the 64 bit version on my laptop
<shroomduke> how old
<shroomduke> how old is old
<WW42> bought about 4 years ago. It's 2 GHz dual-core, 4 GB ram. I dunno much else about the processor.
<docvell> laptop is 6 years old (Gateway m-1626)
<LMC> hello? I have a VERY important question about ubuntu
<docvell> I have a 2ghz speed, 3gb RAM and 250gb hard drive (plus external USB drive now)
<docvell> ask away LMC
<shroomduke> do you know if it's a 64 bit processor
<LMC> ok well i have a compaq presariio f700 laptop
<WW42> I would guess so, since it was running 64-bit Vista out of the box. But I don't know.
<kalenjohnson> unless it's a netbook, most CPU's in the last 6 years are 64-bit capable
<docvell> if it is a 64bit processor go for the 64 bit install
<LMC> and i want ubuntu
<docvell> LMC try the LiveCD and see if you like it
<shroomduke> yea i'd do the 64 bit but then I'm a newbie
<LMC> but it says it requires more than 4gb of space
<shroomduke> wow
<yown> well not sure 64bit is necessary if you don't exceed the max ram and HDD limitations of 32bit
<kalenjohnson> LMC, how big is your hard drive?
<LMC> and i dont know why my laptop wouldnt have that
<Guest29358> anyone here using Voyager OS?
<LMC> i have no clue
<LMC> because my laptop is messed up
<yown> Especially the ram, which I believe is limited to 4gb with 32bit
<LMC> im running the trial version of ubuntu
<LMC> i want to instal it
<yown> trial version?
<WW42> so, if I can run 64-bit, there's no real reason not to? Thanks for your help/advice.
<yown> oh live version
<kalenjohnson> LMC, like docvell said, try the live CD, and if it works alright you can install it from there
<LMC> currently my laptop has no OS
<yown> There should be some easy option for installing, that is what live is all about
<yown> just poke around
<kalenjohnson> if it's messed up, then trying to install ubuntu won't hurt it too badly
<LMC> it wont let me continue
<yown> ask in ubuntu if you are stuck
<shroomduke> why not LMC?
<LMC> it wont let me instal
<kalenjohnson> what's the error?
<LMC> it says it needs more spacve
<LMC> space
<intrader> Anyone, Good morning - I am having an overheating problem with Lenovo t61p laptop running Linux 12.10. The problem occurs when displaying video at full screen or when a web page has a lot of video clips. Google shows that many laptop users have overheating laptops. Is there a bug in ubuntu?
<LMC> but i have no way to clear more space
<shroomduke> does it recognize the HD or is the HD too small?
<shroomduke> I think it's time for some Quake
<LMC> is there another smaller OS i can use?
<sidney_> LMC do you have a live cd
<LMC> yes
<LMC> i made one
<kalenjohnson> intrader, can  you get some compressed air and clean out the vents? that sometimes helps
<shroomduke> how big is your HD
<LMC> me?
<LMC> idk how do i check
<darkhelmet46> LMC, open up GParted, try that.
<sidney_> boot to the live enviroment open parted
<LMC> whats gparted?
<kalenjohnson> a program
<shroomduke> intrader I don't know if this will help but http://itsfoss.com/solve-overheating-issue-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<LMC> ddo i need to download it
<sidney_> LMC no
<darkhelmet46> LMC, it should be preinstalled
<LMC> where
<kalenjohnson> click the top left ubuntu button
<kalenjohnson> type gparted and you should see it
<LMC> ok let me try
<LMC> its not showing anything
<LMC> no devices detected
<darkhelmet46> LMC, sounds like you need a hard drive.
<sidney_> LMC are you installing 12.04
<kalenjohnson> that might be the messed up part of your computer then, if it doesn't recognize the hard drive
<darkhelmet46> Or it is disabled in BIOS...
<kalenjohnson> yes, you should check and see if it shows up in the bios
<LMC> how do i fix it
<kalenjohnson> bios requires restarting the computer
<sidney_> f2 at boot
<py_can> Friend has given me a 1TB drive that seems to be broken. I cannot mount it. Dmesg syslog | tail -25 shows errors like "end_request io error". Filesystem was NTFS. My question is: Is this HDD beyond repair? How can I check what is exactly wrong?
<LMC> oh um sometimes at boot it only lets me click esc and f10
<py_can> I don't know how to use fsck without being able to mount the disk
<LMC> yes it is 12.04 i think
<LMC> but since its the live version it saves nothing
<kalenjohnson> LMC, the first screen at boot might not say a button for the BIOS, but try pressing f2 a couple times and see if it shows up
<sidney_> LMC you need to figure out whick key boots into bios
<darkhelmet46> LMC either you don't have a hard drive installed, or it is not being detected.  Either it's a BIOS configuration issue or it might be connected wrong.
<darkhelmet46> Or it's just plain dead and you need a new one.
<LMC> ok thanks i will do thT
<LMC> my grandma had this comp before me she prob messed it up
<LMC> XD
<darkhelmet46> LMC lol the hard drive probably died, i bet that's why she got rid of it.  :)
<LMC> well she asked me to fix it
<LMC> and said i could have it if i could XD
<darkhelmet46> LMC and you said yes without knowing what you were getting into, didn't ya?  :D
<sidney_> LMC what is the make
<LMC> pretty much :D
<darkhelmet46> Laptop or desktop?
<LMC> laptop compaq presario f700
<sidney_> LMC try f1 and f2
<LMC> ok thanks and if you find out anymore on my problem or my laptop email me at ballycroyboy@yahoo.com please thanks :D
<ejv> py_can: i'd call your local data recovery specialist; or have your friend restore data from his backup.
<darkhelmet46> LMC, worse case you need a new hard drive.  Probably about $90 for a 1TB.  Not too bad...
<py_can> ejv: He's already said goodbye to his data, I'm just wondering if I can format it and use it for my own :) Seeing as 'sudo lshw -C disk -short' does detect the disk I'm hoping it only has bad sectors or something...
<LMC> right and i probably dont even need a pretty expensive one in the first place anyways
<darkhelmet46> hey, bcbc2!  The migration finished and looks like success!!!  :D :D :D
<sidney_> LMC if f10 is an option as you stated that may be the bios
<ejv> if you're getting lots of i/o errors, im not too optmistic
<LMC> f10 is setup but it never loads
<sidney_> setup is the bios
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: sweet
<LMC> ok well there is an f2 selection also
<LMC> it just never lets me select it
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: have you booted it yet?
<LMC> ok well im gunna go now dont forget mu email
<LMC> my
<LMC> bye
<darkhelmet46> Gonna reboot, see you again soon I hope.
<darkhelmet46> LMC...
<darkhelmet46> Hate to RTFM ya, but try here: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DocumentIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&contentType=SupportManual&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3548233#2
<LMC> yes?
<LMC> ok
<darkhelmet46> Ok, gonna reboot.  Be back soon.  (i hope)
<LMC> k bye
<LMC> thanks
 * darkhelmet46 is back!  It worked!
<ejv> what worked?
<darkhelmet46> I got the flashing cursor for a few seconds and almost punched my screen, but then it went to the Ubuntu splash screen!  :D
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: cool
<darkhelmet46> ejv, the Wubi migration that bcbc2 was helping me with.
<darkhelmet46> Ok, so last thing...  How do I remove the Wubi install from Grub and make this one the default?
<ejv> wubi... making things difficult for users since 2008.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: something I noticed in the bootinfoscript from before... there's an extra line in /etc/fstab (the swap.disk). Can you remove that? (gksu gedit /etc/swap)
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: the problem is you can't install  grub until you fix the LDM issue
<darkhelmet46> errr, when i did that it opened what looks like an empty document in gedit.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, but Grub is installed...
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: doh I meant /etc/fstab
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: how did you get around the ldm issue? boot-repair?
<darkhelmet46> no, i ran the migration with the switch that skips installing grub
<darkhelmet46> figuring grub must already be there otherwise how can Wubi boot?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: ok but then you're booting it from the wubi grub, and when you remove that you won't be able to boot it anymore
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, yeah i get that, i want to leave Grub, but remove the Wubi option from the menu and make this one the default.
<baumy> if I want to get dual nvidia monitors working in ubuntu server 12.10 is this the correct series of steps: initial install of server; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get install xserver-xorg xinit; apt-get install linux-headers-generic; reboot; apt-get install nvidia-current-updates; reboot and done?
<darkhelmet46> and i got gedit up but i dunno what you want me to chagne...
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: the best solution is to remove any dependency on the Wubi install - use easyBCD or fix that LDM problem and install grub (best)
<baumy> ive been having problems with the fact that the server ships with kernel version 3.5.0-17 but immediately updates to 3.5.0-25, and the login prompt displaying offscrene (but still definitely displaying, since i can blindly login and type startx, but i dont see anything but a black screen until i do those two things)
<dr_willis> baumy:  i find it easier to just install the services i need on a desktop instgall.   what window manager are you planning on using?
<baumy> i3
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: did you remove that line from /etc/fstab?
<baumy> i dont want all the junk that comes with desktop, also i have a gtx 580, which has drivers that dont ship with the kernel, so the desktop installer crashes
<darkhelmet46> not sure which line to remove
<antz> info on wine on ubuntu pls
<dr_willis> baumy:  the server boots to a console.. i dont see how the nvidia drivers will affect that. You could try disabling the framebuffer mode if you want a normal text based login
<antz> also is wine a way to go for watching netflix?
<antz> on ubuntu
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk   none swap sw 0 0
<dr_willis> antz thers a netflix package for using netflix on ubuntu. check the omgubuntu and webupd8 sites for info on it.
<dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ztedroid> !Netflix | antz
<ubottu> antz: please see above
<antz> thank you dr_willis
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, did that.
<baumy> dr_willis: once i install nvidia drivers, the login console displays offscreen for some reason, like its several hundred pixels up from my actual display in the virtual xorg display thing. when i tried to install lightdm, the default background filled my screen but the actual login boxes were offscreen, seemed to be way above
<dr_willis> antz:  the netflix-desktop has to install a lot of exra junk and makes a specuial firefox instance that runs correctly
<dr_willis> baumy:  thats very odd.   the console does Not use X at all.. but the framebuffer.  which can cause issues at times. and can be disabled.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: ok. note that the grub menu is in the Wubi install. It only can be updated from the Wubi install. so you have to boot Wubi to update it and make the migrated install default. It's not ideal. That's why you need to figure out how to install grub properly to /dev/sda
<dr_willis> baumy:  i would set up a ssh server on the thing so you can ssh in and try out things. :)   does the bios screen appear corrextly?
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, ok that statement warps my brain a little but i think i get what you're saying.
<dr_willis> baumy:  what sort of monitor and how is it conneccted?
<baumy> dr_willis: bios is fine, its uefi actually, and everything works perfectly if i boot to integrated graphics
<darkhelmet46> you're saying that it is not installed on sda or sda2, it is installed on the hard drive image file that Wubi uses?
<nwpc01> wan2
<baumy> i have two monitors, a 23" and 24", 1920x1080 and 1920x1200 respectively, hooked up to the first and second outputs of my gtx 580
<baumy> ssh is tricky since im on university ethernet
<baumy> they restrict some things
<dr_willis> baumy:  so its only the nvidia cards that have the issue..  they are both connected via hdmi?
<baumy> dvi
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: yes. the grub.cfg you see at startup is inside the root.disk file.
<baumy> i will look into disabling framebuffer, that might just be my solution
<baumy> ideally id like to use lightdm but i can live without
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, awww that's crappy.  so i need to keep that file which is eating like 30GB of disk space?
<dr_willis> baumy:  check out slim its a login manager that uses  the framevuffer. ;) but still if X is way off position. thats very odd.. ive not seen such issues in years
<baumy> it didnt make sense to me that the login prompt would use xserver, which is why i was confused that the symptoms of the problem very clearly pointed to the login prompt being offscreen
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: exactly. which is why you need to either use easyBCD or clear that LDM data so that you can install grub to /dev/sda
<dr_willis> baumy:  does a normal desktop live cd work correctly?
<baumy> dr_willis: no, crashes and complains about nouvea drivers
<baumy> *nouveau
<baumy> they don't support my video card, it's too new
<dr_willis> baumy:  hmm. noveau works great on my older card. ;) was even able to do TF2.
<baumy> dr_willis: that login manager looks fantastic, thank you, that might actually solve my problem
<darkhelmet46> bcb2, Ok I got it.  I think I tried easyBCD before and it would have worked, but I was getting that flashing cursor thing.  I'll jump back to Windows and see if I can do that.
<baumy> dr_willis: tf2 is most of the reason im doing this :P
<darkhelmet46> ok, gonna reboot again and fire up easyBCD.  bbiab.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: ok good luck
<baumy> dr_willis: where can i learn more about this framebuffer thing and how it works, and will slim work if i disable it?
<dr_willis> slim wont. i think.. not tried it in ages
<dr_willis> there used to be a nofb option. but these days im not sure how to properly do it.
<dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<baumy> wonderful
<dr_willis> that guide may be outdated
<baumy> well one way or another this sounds like the root of my problems
<baumy> so im sure i can google my way through it now i know the cause
<baumy> it says framebuffer causes problems with older video cards that don't have native support, maybe newer ones can have the same problem
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566839 can someone tell me if this is safe? this will be my last option to recover grub coz my cd/dvd drive ain't working not even my usb stick i mean my laptop ports ain't working too :(
<dr_willis> frambuffer can cause all sorts of weirdness..  it was a big new neat idea when it came out.. but never really got as muh support as it could.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> i have a running ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS on my newly installed server. i'm wondering why the permissions of the files and folders in the /home/$USERS/* are changed back to umask of 002. any idea why it happened?
<baumy> dr_willis: its a shame cause slim is sexy looking
<[gnubie]> is there some sort of a cronjob that resets the permissions inside the users' home directories?
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<dr_willis> [gnubie]:  ive never seen such a thing
<dr_willis> its not clear what your problem is exactly [gnubie]
<nextone> Anyone know, if you can play crysis 3 with wine?
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Blackwebbbbb> if i wanted to bind SSHD to a certain interface would I just add "interface eth0" to /etc/ssh/ssh_config or is it "Interface eth0"
<nextone> Thanks
<Glaasa> Hi, I am just wondering if any of you have experience with SQUID proxy TCP behaviour? Thank you
<dr_willis> sshd would be the sshd_config wouldent it? not ssh_config
<Blackwebbbbb> ya
<Blackwebbbbb> is it interface without a Capital I to declare the interface
<Glaasa> ust wondering how squid behaves in regards to TCP connections.. Does it first recieve syn /ack from client and then fins it and then creates another tcp socket with the server and syn ack again, downloads the whole content and then reopens another tcp connection with the client to send the data, OR keeps the tcp connection with the client alive, and just recieves packets from the server and sends it right away to the client?
<Blackwebbbbb> So "interface eth0" or "Interface eth0"
<dr_willis> no idea.. id imagine its all lowercase
<dr_willis> it might not even matter
<Blackwebbbbb> I have 2 Network cards installed on PC and if the one is enabled that I'm not pointing ssh to connect to then it want connect
<Blackwebbbbb> then it wont connect
<Laogeodritt> Blackwebbbbb: I don't know offhand (is it even case-sensitive?), but you should be able to find it in the manpage. Do "man sshd_config". You can type / and then "Interface" to search the manpage (same as Ctrl+F in GUI programs)
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5566839 can someone tell me if this is safe? this will be my last option to recover grub coz my cd/dvd drive ain't working not even my usb stick i mean my laptop ports ain't working too :(
<krayon> Hi there.  Could someone possibly tell me what the output of 'lsb_release -ds' on an Ubuntu?  I don't have an Ubuntu system handy to test :/
<dr_willis> coolroot:  one of the handiest things ive ever bought was a universal usb hd enclosre. if i goof up a hd on a problem system i can pull it out.. plug it in the adaptor and then setup linux on it and put it back
<Harley> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<dr_willis> coolroot:  and you could paste the actual url here.. not a pastebin OF the url.. ;) since its 1 line.
<kalenjohnson> krayon, http://refspecs.linuxbase.org/LSB_3.1.1/LSB-Core-generic/LSB-Core-generic/lsbrelease.html
<krayon> Harley: I assume that's a reply to me :) thanks.  Was the output quoted or not (I expect not)?
<krayon> kalenjohnson: thanks, but that's not my query :)
<coolroot> dr_willis: but sir, i got a usb stick with a 10.04 distro but the problem is that when i put it on the port it can't be detected by my distro
<Harley> krayon :   not quoted
<krayon> Harley: Thank you very much :D
<dr_willis> coolroot:  you want the 10.04 usb to bootable? or the hd?
<coolroot> my usb is already bootable but when i tried to put it on my laptop it can't be detected :( i'm having a problem on my distro (10.04 lucid) i can't login in a normal mode i need to go to recovery mode and do the root drop....then from there i'll type startx and i will go to my desktop but apps ain't working if i do normal booting it will lead me to tty2 console and from there i'll try startx it won't display it will hang up my laptop :(
<dr_willis> coolroot:  so you are trying to fix the install on a hard drive - in a somewhat flakey laptop
<coolroot> yup
<coolroot> i'm giving the link hoping if that is safe :(
<dr_willis> you pastebined the actuaal url to follow - that makes it a littler harder to actually follow. ;)
<coolroot> can i post my grub.cfg here? and can u do some checking?
<melkor> Is there anything to do when I use open office if I play the slideshow it shows up on the wrong screen.
<melkor> Sorry slide show in libre office presentation.
<dr_willis> not really a lot i can do to check it..  it would take a glareing error for me to even notice an issue coolroot
<dr_willis> melkor:  even if you drag it to the second monitor befor fullscreening it?
<coolroot> dr_willis:  paste.ubuntu.com/5566928 here it is
<coolroot> @ping
<yown>  Is there a reason not to constantly run in gnome session fallback?
<coolroot> dr_willis: np sir thanx but i hope i can do it hehe
<melkor> dr_willis: correct, regardless of where the lo window is the slideshow shows up on the laptop screen.
<dr_willis> melkor:  is this actually openoffice? or libreoffice?
<melkor> libre office, it should be the default ubuntu one.
<melkor> 3.5.7.2
<booboo> hello good people! my vlc player plays videos funny. here's how it looks like: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/screenshot1zk.png/ thanks! :)
<dr_willis> what video card/drivers?
<melkor> intel hd4000
<dr_willis> melkor:  there is a way to use compiz to force windows to open on some displays/monitor.. but ive never used it.. saw mention of it on webupd8 or omgubuntu under their dual monitor flash tweaks page
<melkor> I've always had this issue with firefox + youtube. I often will just mirror the displays.
<booboo> hello good people! my vlc player plays videos funny. here's how it looks like: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/screenshot1zk.png/ how do i fix it? thanks! :)
<matthewvz> Didn't like unity so I decided to try out cinnamon, not a huge fan. Any suggestions on a good desktop environment anyone?
<melkor> I use gnome shell. it is somewhat unobtrusive.
<dr_willis> totally depens on what you want matthewvz
<melkor> Of course, I'm here with issues about my display so ...
<matthewvz> dr_willis: I want something clean and nice looking, not worried about resources.
<dr_willis> use lubuntu then
<dr_willis> its the cleanest out.. ;)
<dr_willis> if you want a bit more off the beaten path - check out the e17 stuff
<dr_willis> then theres good old xfce and kde.
<dr_willis> then theres that elementary os. but its not officilly supported here
<kalenjohnson> "clean" and "nice-looking" mean different things to different people
<kalenjohnson> but if resources aren't an issue, give KDE a try first. it's the other "heavy" but "nice" one
<bluebomber> I have two RAID5s, and I'm having issues with them: About once every two weeks, one of the drives "fails" from the RAID5, and has to be reformatted and added back to the RAID, which then is rebuilt. How exactly can I diagnose what's happening to my RAIDs?
<[gnubie]> dr_willis: i already changed the UMASK to 027 into my /etc/login.defs but the users' permission still with a umask of 007. what shall i do? i want that all the users will have a umask of 027 except for system wide users
<matthewvz> Clean for me is not cluttered, nice looking is well nice looking. One concern is my dual monitors. I will have to try out KDE and XFCE, thank you guys.
<bluebomber> The drive that fails seems random, and it isn't a hardware failure. The drive passes benchmarks and works fine again once the RAID rebuilds.
<dr_willis> [gnubie]:  id check the  bash init scripts to make sure its not getting changed elsewhere.
<kalenjohnson> bluebomber, is it a different hard drive each time, or is it always the same?
<bluebomber> kalenjohnson: It has been different drives.
<[gnubie]> dr_willis: init scripts? which one?
<bluebomber> kalenjohnson: And it doesn't appear to be related to the hardware of the drive itself failing (the drive works fine after readding and rebuilding).
<dr_willis> [gnubie]:  the various bash scripots in /etc/ and the users homes
<kalenjohnson> bluebomber, is the RAID on your mobo?
<dr_willis> [gnubie]:  ive never had to mess with umask,  it may be worth checking on askubuntu.com on the right way to change it also
<bluebomber> No. It's external, in a TowerRaid, using eSata and Port Multiplier.
<kalenjohnson> huh... I've never used one of those, haha, sorry
<prototype> hey all
<kalenjohnson> but maybe the drivers aren't 100%? I don't know
<bluebomber> kalenjohnson: That's ok. :-)
<prototype> i wanna use ns2 on 12.4 any can help me how to install n use it
<booboo> can some1 help me? my VLC plays videos strangely: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/screenshot1zk.png/ :(
<bluebomber> kalenjohnson: They may not be, but how could I go about diagnosing it?
<kalenjohnson> google it, or askubuntu.com might get the attention of someone with the same hardware
<kalenjohnson> See if there's a website about the drivers and if they have any comments on it?
<neirpyc> This video card will be the end of me!
<neirpyc> I've tried everything I can find on nvidia + macbook pros + ubuntu and it just doesn't work right.
<[gnubie]> dr_willis: ok
<sandisufiandi> hello world, can some one tell me how to install Canon LBP7200CN
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<sandisufiandi> ok i read that first
<dr_willis> canon can have very poor linux support with some of their printers
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone! Hi dr_willis how are you :)
<Vivekananda> What is the best pdf reader( most fully featured) that I can install in ubuntu. I had foxit through wine but I was using wine only for that. I can reinstall it but I wont need wine if I can get foxit full with pdf reading
<Vivekananda> things like ( typewriter and tags shapes and messages and other foxit like annotation tools )
<Vivekananda> any recommendations
<dr_willis> foxit had a linux version at one time.. but i think they stopped it.. i rarely use any advanced pdf features
<prototype_> !illegal | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dr_willis> err.. the linux verion was free.. ;)
<Vivekananda> prototype: I did not know that it was illegal :(
<dr_willis> as far as i know its not Vivekananda
<foo357> Hello, I've got a 250 GB harddrive that I want to install 12.04 LTS (Desktop) on. How should I partition the disk?
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: please relay that to prototype :)
<dr_willis> thers some paid version of foxit. but ive never used it.
<aeon-ltd> foo357: linux only? also do you plan to use other distros or reinstall a lot?
<dr_willis> foo357:  depends on your needs. that small of a hd. you may want to just have a / and swap
<ibqn> I ran into issue, after an update, I have  no border running xfce4 session, any ideas?
<dr_willis> foo357:  is this a SDD?
<dr_willis> ssd
<Vivekananda> I only said I want a fully featured pdf reader. The best for linux. Is that an illegal question to ask ?
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  no its not
<foo357> dr_willis: no it's a normal disk
<histo> dr_willis: what I have a 64gb ssd and I still ahve room for swap
<dr_willis> i got my whole linux install on a 128gb ssd
<histo> foo357: I always createa  seperate /home at the very list
<Vivekananda> well ok then I need some inputs. okular looks good but is there nothing better ?
<Vivekananda> histo: *least you mean
<foo357> aeon-ltd: It's actually a 500 GB disk with Win7 taking up half of it. GRUB has worked fine so far and I've reinstalled the current Ubuntu version (10.04 LTS) I'm using with Windows present.
<histo> foo357: I have a 10gig / ,   around 50gig /home, and 3gig swap on my 64GB drive
<histo> !partition | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<foo357> aeon-ltd: Reinstallation will probably be done yearly or so, when a new LTS release is out and I feel that the current one is getting old
<ibqn> I ran into issue, after an update, I have  no border running xfce4 session, any ideas?
<histo> foo357: well lts doesn't come out yearly
<histo> foo357: also you can upgrade instead of reinstalling
<histo> foo357: it isn't windows you don't get bit rot
<meLon> My cursor is getting stuck on my secondary x screen.  I've never experienced this problem with this setup.  Any suggestions?  It's really frustrating because I have to completely restart to get the cursor back on the primary display
<aeon-ltd> foo357: then a separate /home is a must for ease of reinstalls. so ntfs / /home /swap
<aeon-ltd> foo357: also the 1mb partition for grub2 if you're using that
<foo357> ok thanks for the intput aeon-ltd, dr_willis, histo
<histo> meLon: Try restarting lightdm next time it happens vs. restarting the whole system.
<dr_willis> i found 10gb too small for my /  ive filled up 20gb / befor.. but that was with tmp space usage
<AAA> daemons are awesome that way!
<unheeding> i don't use daemons!  i use aengels
<AAA> is that free jSD?
<unheeding> lol
<foo357> Hmm I've got a install CD for 12.04 LTS, the target computer doesn't have an internet connection. Does the installation require this?
<dr_willis> foo357:  no but its handy
<KingSphinx> I have a 320 GB hard drive that I've partitioned as such: 20 GB to /, 295 GB to /home, the rest to swap. Works pretty well.
<foo357> dr_willis: ok thanks
<unheeding> it's nice to have updates, but not strictly necssary if you're not connected to the internet
<unheeding> i guess you could run windows 98 offline just fine;)
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, still here?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: hi
<darkhelmet46> hey dude.  been fighting wtih EasyBCD, but no luck.
<darkhelmet46> Best I can get is a grub prompt and a cursor.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: hmmm I used it once - just to try it. Seemed to work okay. Which instructions are you following?
<darkhelmet46> hang on
<Vivekananda> I had wine installed before a format and I had moved the .wine folder to another partition but symlinked it from the home. Now after format and rync back of the home I dont see that symlink. what is the way to install wine now but still use the old .wine files?
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, basically this: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<VinceThePrince> Damn! I think Xubuntu 12.04 is slower than Ubuntu 10.10 I upgraded yesterday or more downgraded in my opinion
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: there are more ways to get speed gains than just swapping distros
<meLon> My cursor is getting trapped on display 0.1.  Any ideas on what could cause this?
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, I didn't want to upgrade but everyone was complaining that 10.10 was EOL :(
<superman> hei can anyone help me how to install irssi?
<meLon> superman: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Vivekananda> anyone to my question ?
<dr_willis> irssi is in the standard repos. ;)
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: I guess the difference is that you didn't install grub at all. Wubi doesn't require all the modules in /boot/grub because they're in the wubildr.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: and when you run 'grub-install' it copies them to /boot/grub including the core.img
<darkhelmet46> so you're sayin i'm screwed?
<ikasle> cacca
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: no. You can install grub to your ubuntu partition /dev/sda2 (but you have to be careful with that) and it requires the --force option.
<ikasle> xabi es noob
<oskude> hi, anyone happen to know how to use preseeding to do automatic install? this info https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html seems old or just doesnt work anymore :/
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: but I'm wondering now whether it'd just be better to zap that LDM sector
<darkhelmet46> yeah me too, i just don't want it to wreck my partition or something and then i'd lose data.
<WW42> ... can anyone give me some tech help? I downloaded 12.10, burned it to a flash drive, and tried to install from it.
<aeon-ltd> WW42: go on...
<WW42> When I booted up, it said: "ERROR: No configuration file found"
<oskude> or do people use some other method to do automatic install of many ubuntu machines?
<ikasle> here we go!!!
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: the problem is that (from my understanding) ubuntu boots fine, but windows doesn't.
<ikasle> cacaz
<WW42> "No DEFAULT or UR configuration directive found!" "boot: _"
<Jewfro-Macabbi> oskude, netinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<WW42> er, I mean UI
<mae_tae> is that possible that all interfaces are dynamic ip's, all extracted from dhcp server?
<oskude> Jewfro-Macabbi: and the automation you do how?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: where am I going with that... oh year, the workaround #44 seems to suggest that adding a custom boot option will boot Windows.
<darkhelmet46> ok, so check this out...  http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/NeoGrub+Linux
<darkhelmet46> looks like i can install something called NeoGrub, but I'll need to write the config file myself.
<WW42> so, any idea what I could type into the "boot: " prompt to try and make it go? Or what I did wrong?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> oskude, that part I don't know, but netboot let's you have prepared images for different architectures ready to load.
<oskude> Jewfro-Macabbi: my problem is to get ubuntu automatically installed. this preseed thing doesnt seem to work :/
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, tell me how to get these speed gains :) for example when I press "start" all the icons appear very slowly
<joeytwiddle> vncserver -kill :1   also kills the screen i am working in.  that can't be right :E
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, I think if I boot to wubi, open the grub config file, and copy it it somewhere, i should be able to then paste most of it into the NeoGrub config.  Thoughts?
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: what spec pc?
<mae_tae> is that possible that all interfaces are dynamic ip's, all extracted from dhcp server?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: I don't see how that will work. It means you need to copy the kernel and initrd.img to windows as well
<oskude> maybe i would be quicker to script debootstrap...
<oskude> does landscape do automatic installs?
<meLon> My cursor is getting trapped on display 0.1.  Any ideas on what could cause this?
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, HP EliteBoook 8740w
<DJHenjin_> I want to set up a virtual networking interface that listens to a different IP address than the one that eth0 listens to, i have set up eth0:0 to the correct settings, i think but wehn i restart networking i get failed to bring up eth0:0
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: why don't you try installing grub to your Ubuntu partition. Then use easyBCD again. Boot into the migrated install and make sure your partition is /dev/sda2 (it was before): sudo grub-install /dev/sda2 --force (NOTE if you get the wrong partition and do it on your windows one, windows won't boot. If you're nervous... make a windows repair CD first)
<darkhelmet46> i think i tried that
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: what cpu, gpu, ram ?
<DJHenjin_> when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get a bunch of postconf errors
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: what's in your /boot/grub directory on /dev/sda2? (Pastebin the file list)
<darkhelmet46> the other thing is it looks like after messing with EasyBCD I somehow took away the ability to boot to Wubi
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: run CMD.EXE (select Run as Administrator), then run: bcdedit
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: copy and pastebin the result and the link back here
<WW42> any ideas what went wrong? When I tried to boot from the install flashdrive, it said: "ERROR: No configuration file found / No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! / boot: _"
<DJHenjin_> here is my /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastebin.com/QuA7Z9LU
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: i've googled and the 8740w is a $2000 laptop (i7, 4gb ram, amd firepro gpu), i'm guessing this isn't the same spec as the one you're using
<oskude> so heres how far i got. works only on alternate cd... in grub prompt press esc (tip from upstream docs)... type: install auto=true priority=critical url=http://the/example.cfg (tip from web)... looks good, yet it asks full user name to create... all other methods doesnt even get this far... i really wonder if this preseed thing should even work
<_genuser_> guys, my xubuntu installation all of a sudden says read only file system. after a few compiles of android framework.
<_genuser_> what would cause the mounted filesystem to be read-only.
<sandisufiandi> printer has been detected in network but unable to print
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, I'm using the older version i'm installing "hardinfo" this gives a nice overview
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, will a screenshot work for you?
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: ok
<AAA> _genuser_: check tail /var/log/messages and dmesg|tail
<_genuser_> AAA: seeing dmesg already. says: EXT4-fs error. add direcnt-to_buff blah blah : comm ccache: bad entry in directory: inode out of bounds - offset blah.aborting journal on device sda6.
<_genuser_> I think it just went nuts on a filesystem corruption or some sort.
<DJHenjin_> here are the errors i get http://pastebin.com/4JYteLbN
<AAA> _genuser_: can you umount it and do a fsck? or is it your OS partition?
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, I'm never uploading using zimagez again damn screenshot app: http://www.zimagez.com/full/3c8a7e994669476e329a618ec91320d4be8c9a5c94388d5b6924c0fb25bf0a9dd6359cf390363c4ff37586d7e139a33b7c6ca0110d3d80f8.php
<_genuser_> AAA: one line says - sched: RT throttling activated. sounds like either the data was being written to fast or something. it's rootfs partition.
<DJHenjin_> can anyone help me with setting up a virtual interface to listen on a different IP than eth0 and with a different gateway as well
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: this shouldn't be slow or sluggish at all, what graphics card are you using and are drivers installed for it?
<bentinata> Hello.
<AAA> _genuser_: go to pastebin (don't paste here) and paste the output of df -sh
<bentinata> How do I execute program from terminal?
<aeon-ltd> bentinata: type it's name
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: If i run /folder/name, it work.
<aeon-ltd> ok....
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: But, if I go to its folder, it won't
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, does this help: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02262013-083955am.php][img]http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/screenshot-02262013-083955am.php
<_genuser_> AAA: coming up. machine is taking too long to laod dpaste.com
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02262013-083955am.php *
<_genuser_> AAA: dpaste.com/998258
<_genuser_> ran df -h, assuming -s was a typo.
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: have you installed any ati drivers?
<VinceThePrince> VinceThePrince, the safe ones :)
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: Idea?
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, The Wubi install is just plain missing from bcdedit.  I renamed the Ubuntu folder on my hard drive and I am re-running the Wubi install.  After it's done, I will try to rename the folder back again and see if I can get it to boot.
<aeon-ltd> bentinata: what's the problem?
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: No, I've no problem.
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: I just want to know, how to execute program inside its folder.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: wow. everything that can go wrong...
<aeon-ltd> bentinata: how did you get this program? if it's not executable you have to make it so
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, it was my fault, i was screwing with EasyBCD and I should have backed up the settings first.
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, drivers installed: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02262013-084320am.php
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: It's executable.
<ripthejacker> !apache2
<AAA> _genuser_: yeah, sorry, that's a du option.  paste this: mount; tail /var/log/messages; dmesg | tail
<darkhelmet46> I need to get to bed, though.  It's almost 3am here.  I'll have to pick it up again later.
<darkhelmet46> Thanks for all your help, bcbc2.
<ripthejacker> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: ok - np.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: good luck
<darkhelmet46> ty
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: is it slow just after boot?
<lolmaus> I have accidentially unpinned my flash drive from Unity toolbar. How do i pin it back?
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, mmm it's starting to see this why
<_genuser_> AAA: dpaste.com/998267
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, what's the reason for that
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: pastebin.com/xV9kvDxX
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: See the differences?
<DJHenjin_> well, looks like i wont be getting any help here
<_genuser_> AAA: sorry mistyped messages but even /var/log/messages doesn't exist.
<AAA> tail: cannot open `/var/log/message'
<AAA> you forgot the s
<aeon-ltd> bentinata: yes
<AAA> what is cat /etc/issue ?
<andross> hey has anyone taken the ethical hacker certification
<andross> or know anyone who has
<aeon-ltd> bentinata: not perfectly ideal, but you could create a alias to launch that program
<AAA> _genuser_: it really sounds like a bad disk
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: so it's slow immediately after boot?
<Courtenay> anyone here know anything about android custom recoverys? i know not the right channel but theres no life in #ubuntu-touch
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: Haha, I've think about that too.
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, yes it is slow immediately after boot after that it seems it runs "warm" and works better
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: I think someone could give me an answer.
<_genuser_> AAA: even with /var/log/messages it can't find it.
<_genuser_> AAA: it's a vmware disk. if I reboot it will be fine.
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: that's probably just finishing the boot sequence, when things are loaded into ram then that's the desktop finishing loading
<_genuser_> AAA: cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \1
<AAA> _genuser_: if you can reboot the machine, I would do that and do an fsck on the way up.  this _should work. touch /forcefsck && reboot (as sudo/root)
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: that's perfectly normal, though if you want to decrease that time you could just use lighter software e.g. openbox instead of unity
<_genuser_> AAA: hmm, altho it's a virtual machine for building android. I might just report no problems, but the real disk might be getting old.
<Kartagis> how can I use a USB device for which I see a "device was not an MTP device" error?
<VinceThePrince> aeon-ltd, thanks a Million for your help if you ever need SAP HR Consultancy contact me ;)
<_genuser_> AAA: obviously on a RO mount, can't touch /forcefsck
<AAA> _genuser_: that error is for your _real_ /dev/sda6 device. _that_ is what you need to fsck
<aeon-ltd> VinceThePrince: i didn't really do much though :)
<bentinata> aeon-ltd: Thanks!
<_genuser_> AAA: yeah, it's a hope of rebooting and rebuilding again. I wonder if all those years of gentoo vm builds are getting the disk tired.
<AAA> _genuser_: if you get backed into  a corner, you can do: mount -oremount,rw /
<AAA> yes, it is _all_ gentoo's fault!
<_genuser_> lol, I've done some heavy disk writing on taht drive. nice that it isn't the main OS disk
<oskude> hmm, root user in ubuntu has no password by default?
<AAA> you can run some smartcl or bonnie tests on it
<AAA> or just dd
<_genuser_> AAA: host is windows 7. probably need to find some disk diagnostics tools for windows.
<mae_tae> how will i do it that the two interfaces of single machine all get dynamic ip from dhcp server?
<_genuser_> AAA: bumping mem assigned to machine and rebooting. let's see what it does.
<Kartagis> oskude: use sudo -s, not su - root
<AAA> mae_tae: configure your dhcp server to give those MAC address's a preset IP?
<DJHenjin_> I NEED to set up a virtual interface that listens on a different address and has a different gateway than eth0 can someone help me
<AAA> _genuser_: most important thing is to do a fsck
<AAA> !interfaces
<_genuser_> AAA: yeah, finding some windows util for host machien to run smartctl stuff on disk.
<mae_tae> AAA: ok so how i will define since both interfaces have same hostname?
<Kartagis> DJHenjin_: edit /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking afterwards
<AAA> mae_tae: by IP
<AAA> mae_tae: by IP/and or MAC
<_genuser_> AAA: thx for your help. :)
<AAA> _genuser_: go go linux!
<_genuser_> AAA: go to #linux? or host OS?
<DJHenjin_> Kartagis:  i have tried that, i get failed to bring up eth0:0 every time
<AAA> _genuser_: heh, just saying. yay for Linux
<mae_tae> AAA: like this host pc { hardware-ethernet ........ fixed-address......., hardware-ethernet, ....... fixed-add } is this what you mean?
<_genuser_> AAA: oh, I run server linux. but windows is required by the music stuff I use. no equivalent in linux. not yet.
<AAA> DJHenjin_: paste (in some pastebin) cat /etc/network/interfaces
<DJHenjin_> http://pastebin.com/QuA7Z9LU
<AAA> mae_tae: it depends on your dhcpd software. what are you using? can you paste the conf file (in pastebin, not here)
<mae_tae> im just using dhcp3-server, im just starting to configure, im just trying to get the idea
<mae_tae> AAA: im just using dhcp3-server, im just starting to configure, im just trying to get the idea
<Raptors> so I am watching the latest linux action show and they are talking about ubuntu touch. They are saying that ubuntu touch is going to be using android kernel (cm 10.1) and android window manager (opposed to x11)
<Raptors> Would this mean that it'd be possible to use android aps on ubuntu touch?
<AAA> DJHenjin_: what happens when you do ifconfig eth0:0; ifup eth0:0; ifconfig eth0:0 ?
<mae_tae> AAA: whats more generice of doing that?
<DJHenjin_> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<DJHenjin_> Failed to bring up eth0:0.
<AAA> mae_tae: that is the way. can actually ping the eth1 (private interface) from the dhcpd server?
<AAA> DJHenjin_: so does ifconfig eth0:0 give you info you can pastebin?
<burtonium> Raptor: As far as I know, every Android uses Linux kernel
<DJHenjin_> http://pastebin.com/sqvsPP3H
<mae_tae>  AAA i got an error there is only one fixed address declaration per host
<AAA> DJHenjin_: and route -n?
<DJHenjin_> http://pastebin.com/kH1EqyHY
<andross> anyone know why the 12.10 amd64 iso is so larger
<andross> large
<ikonia> andross: more packages
<andross> since my cds are only 730megs i will be using 12.04
<dr_willis> 12.10+ is now on a dvd image
<n8w|> how do i adjust a window title for a remote host? all it shows now is "~:bash"
<dr_willis> n8w|:  in a xterm window? theres excape codes/bash prompt tricks to do it
<dr_willis> check out the bash prompt howto for fancy tricks in that area
<andross> also while im complaining about things that dont matter
<andross> if anyone who is affiliated with the ubuntu store is here
<n8w|> dr_willis, konsole...
<andross> why does everything appear in british pounds
<DJHenjin_> AAA: http://pastebin.com/kH1EqyHY
<dr_willis> konsole may or may not follow the bash/xterm standards
<AAA> DJHenjin_: can you ping 192.95.23.254 from the server?
<andross> and shipping is too expensive to be reasonable
<n8w|> dr_willis, i have managed to adjust a local tab according to my needs, but i fail with the remote one
<andross> and i dont wanna register to buy something
<andross> i used to use the old store all the time but when they changed that ended my purchasing
<DJHenjin_> 6 packets sent 6 recieved
<DJHenjin_> i can ping it from my local machine as well, i dont understand why it says it cant bring the interface up if it is working
<AAA> DJHenjin_:  it sounds like it is working. but, if you need it to go out the .23 gateway, you'll want to add something like $ route add 192.95.23.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0:0
<mae_tae> AAA: here's the link http://pastebin.com/f9rCZimN
<AAA> DJHenjin_: adjust that command to fit. you may needs some iptables foo also to make it work. it depends on what you're trying to do
<DJHenjin_> AAA: netmask 000000ff does not make sense with host route
<AAA> mae_tae: have you tried to renew the DHCP leases from the client? (while doina something like tail /var/log/dhcpd.log)
<AAA> DJHenjin_: change netmask to 255.255.255.255
<DJHenjin_> still says does not make sense
<mae_tae> AAA: actually i executed it returns an error, it says there should be one fixed-address per host, is there a way where i could implement same concept?
<superman> how do find smuxi list server
<superman> i*
<AAA> mae_tae: ah, you'll probably want to push routes from the dhcpd server then
<DJHenjin_> AAA: thanks for the help, ill figure somehing out
<AAA> mae_tae: is there a reason you can't just add the private IP and forego the dhcp stuff?
<mae_tae> AAA: no, i want the two interfaces (eth0, eth1) get ip's from dhcp server?
<AAA> mae_tae: remind me the link to your /etc/network/interfaces
<zlatan> hi I have to problems. 1. I can't reboot nor shutdown Ubuntu and http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown doesn't help. 2. can't send files (both ways) nor browse my phone via bluetooth
<Synesthesia32> Sup ubuntu, new in here
<zlatan> s/to/two
<mae_tae> AAA: its all this iface eth0 inet dhcp ....... iface eth1 inet dhcp
<aetaric_> I've upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 on my macbook pro, now the trackpad doesn't work.
<AAA> mae_tae: renew the least on the host as you tail the log file on the server (maybe /va/log/dhcpd.log)
<AAA> s/least/lease
<Synesthesia32> So, i have a problem sending mail. I intalled postfix on ubuntu server 12.04 and mailutils, didn't ask me for any configuration. All the emails i send arrive to user without Return-Path header
<mae_tae> AAA: i dont have dhcp.log but i look the dmesg... there is error the eth1: link is not ready
<TakeItEZ> Synesthesia32: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix" if you want to redo the initial configuration
<Synesthesia32> Ill try that, thanks TekeItEZ, any more advice?
<AAA> mae_tae: whast does this give you (on the dhcpd server)? dpkg -l|grep dhcpd
<TakeItEZ> Synesthesia32: well, #postfix, http://postfix.org/documentation ;)
<FaheemAM> Hi, can anyone recommend where or how i should start learning to code lol
<dr_willis> FaheemAM:  go learn python
<AAA> mae_tae: also, tab is your friend. if you do (as root) ls /var/log/dh<tab><tab> you get a list of matching directories/files
<FaheemAM> ok cool, thanks dr_willis
<FaheemAM> dr_willis,  any websites or guides u can recommend? or just start googling lol
<TakeItEZ> FaheemAM: www.lolcode.com
<georgelappies> hi all
<acelitemn> i have a problem internet speed on ubuntu 12.0
<ikonia> FaheemAM: pick a language, pick a tutorial, progresss
<FaheemAM> lol...
<dr_willis> python.org
<ikonia> FaheemAM: it's a bit out of scope for this channel, try ##programming
<FaheemAM> thanks ikonia...
<acelitemn> i tried this http://www.techairlines.com/2010/10/03/disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu-to-speed-up-browsing/ but fixing not change anything
<nikolam> Hi. I think I can not report bug reports. Because lsb_release is crashing and it stops apport to report bugs I think. I am on Xubuntu 12.04.2 x86 32-bit
<ikonia> nikolam: can you do lsb_release -a
<dr_willis> if lsb is crashing.. you got bigger issues then some bugs i think
<Synesthesia32> I,m developping a proyect in PHP but everybody talks about Ruby on Rails now. Is it really that good?
<ikonia> Synesthesia32: try #ruby
<Synesthesia32> Ok
<nikolam> ikonia, I can, it gives Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<ikonia> nikolam: ok, so then lsb_release is not crashing
<nikolam> but it keeps saying it is crashing everyday and report bugs and report bugs about apport and lsb_release and I think bugs are actually not reported
<ikonia> nikolam: what says it's crashing ?
<ikonia> nikolam: what's actually happening
<Synesthesia32> Is there any channel for general programming on freenode?
<acelitemn>  wifi connected but some site browsing very very slow.
<nikolam> I just started ubuntu-bug to report it manually and .. it popped as bug report.
<ikonia> Synesthesia32: ##programming - and please don't use this channel like a yellow pages
<ikonia> nikolam report what manually ?
<nikolam> "sorry, the application lsb_release has closed unexpectedly"
<nikolam> using ubuntu-bug ?
<ikonia> nikolam: so that just randomly pop's up
<aetaric_> I've upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 on my macbook pro, now the trackpad doesn't work. Any ideas?
<woozly> guys, can I restore what's was in /tmp/ after it's auto- cleanup?
<woozly> :((
<nikolam> it starts reporting keyboard addon bug, then apport itself then after 6 or so bug reports it quits
<zlatan> hi I have to problems. 1. I can't reboot nor shutdown Ubuntu and http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown doesn't help. 2. can't send files (both ways) nor browse my phone via bluetooth
<nikolam> now it popps up apport-gtk bug report
<ikonia> nikolam: slow down
<TakeItEZ> woozly: you might try photorec if your /tmp isn't in tmpfs
<nikolam> It is like that since the first day of install ikonia
<woozly> TakeItEZ: thanks, i'll try
<ikonia> nikolam: so your system is running fine, then you get a popup saying lsb_release has closed unexpectedly
<nikolam> ok ikonia
<ikonia> nikolam: is my summary correct ?
<nikolam> ikonia, ikonia , it first pops up like application crash, then apport-gtk crash and then lsb_release crash
<ikonia> nikolam: you're not making sense
<nikolam> now reports /usr/lib/command-not found
<ikonia> nikolam: you system is running fine - then you get a warning that lsb_release has crashed, correct ?
<nikolam> ikonia, this is my second instalaltion on second HDD. Since the moment of update from 12.04 to 12.04.2 it pops up bugs and I think apport is unable to report them automatically.
<histo> Ritalin
<ikonia> nikolam: please stop giving me information I'm not asking for and answer the question I AM asking
 * histo hands ikonia a beer
<nikolam> ikonia, no, system running fine, and he pops up showing many crash bug reports once a day
<ikonia> nikolam: right, ok, so there is a bigger problem here then
<nikolam> ikonia, no. lsb_release is final stage of all bugs.
<ikonia> nikolam: from what you are saying, your upgrade is not working
<ikonia> nikolam: have you tried a clean 12.10 install ?
<mae_tae> AAA: is this concept that i presented you, is it that possible?
<nikolam> I was thinking it was the root of the problem since it is last showed
<ikonia> nikolam: no, it's not the root of the problem, hence why I'm trying to get clear information from you
<^DEMOSS^> how i can mount read only my raid md0 ?
<Viliny> Hey, whats up with the cd image on the ubuntu site that doesn't fit on a cd?
<histo> woozly: it's unlikely, but you can try with data recovery tools. Why were you storing stuff in /tmp?
<ikonia> nikolam: have you tried a clean 12.10 install ?
<nikolam> ikonia, i was not tried 12.10, since It is older machine and I tend to use it as a router. Maybe I could try, but it is strance, since I think LTS should be supported?
<auronandace> Viliny: you use a dvd instead
<woozly> histo: I don't know that It clean up automatically :((((
<acelitemn> i disabled ipv6 but internet is slow slow. I dont idea how to fix that :(
<ikonia> nikolam: hang on why are you pgrading it then ?
<auronandace> Viliny: or opt to put it on a usb
<histo> woozly: upon restart
<ikonia> read
<woozly> photorec says 'No  harddisk found'
<histo> woozly: /tmp is cleaned
<ikonia> nikolam: sorry, you're upgtrading it to 12.04.2
<ikonia> nikolam: sorry, I miss-read
<nikolam> ikonia, I think, you are not listening to me, It is automatic upgrade that is offered to LTS release.
<AAA> mae_tae: yes, it sure is. as long as the dhcpd server can connect to the .23 network (.23. is your eth1 and .32. is your eth0)
<Viliny> auronandace: yeah thats my next step, but still... an image barely bigger than a cd to waste a dvd on :/
<ikonia> nikolam: yes, I see it's 12.04.2
<nikolam> yes :)
<woozly> histo: Now I know it .. :( but it is too late.. I've made big script, which I write over 3 days..
<woozly> And I write it in /tmp .... :(((((((
<woozly> oh my God.
<AAA> mae_tae: from the dhcp server, can you ping the eth1 address of the host machine?
<ikonia> nikolam: ok, the first question is do you have any PPA's or external software repositories on the system ?
<auronandace> Viliny: i was a little disappointed at that too
<woozly> does vim has some histories?
<histo> woozly: Yeah /tmp as in temporary
<woozly> or something
<Viliny> auronandace: i tried overburning but no dice :/
<nikolam> Now I get "problem report is damaged and cannot be porcessed"
<nikolam> ikonia, no, it is clean install with default repos
<histo> woozly: first remount / with ro and try and recover
<nikolam> and it is the second install behaving the same way
<mae_tae> AAA: there's no ip assign to eth1, it doesnt get any ip from dhcp server
<ikonia> nikolam: I'm trying to find when 12.0.4.2 was released
<AAA> mae_tae: sorry, where is the link to your $ ifconfig -a  ?
<histo> woozly: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Recovering_files
<nikolam> I installed firewall configuratioin (since firestarter was not behaving) and I am sharing wireless connection to LAN.
<AAA> mae_tae: and cast /etc/network/interfaces
<histo> woozly: vim -r ""
<AAA> mae_tae: er, cat
<histo> woozly: vim -r
<ikonia> nikolam: is this a standard 12.04 desktop/server install ?
<ikonia> which one
<woozly> empty :(((((((((((( nnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooo..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> nikolam: 32/64bit ?
<woozly> shiiiitt
<ikonia> woozly: stop the language
<nikolam> it is kernel 3.2.0-38
<woozly> good lesson for me.
<histo> woozly: try vim -r    with no opptions
<ikonia> woozly: grow up - people are trying to help you
<auronandace> ikonia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-February/000166.html
<ikonia> auronandace: thank you
<nikolam> ikonia, it is i386 desktop standard install , yes
<woozly> vim -r - empty
<woozly> :(
<ikonia> nikolam: try an install from this media http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<woozly> dammit, this situation is lol :)
<histo> woozly: okay well if you mount ro immediately testdisk maybe able to help
<woozly> thank you guys.. Let's write code again..
<ikonia> nikolam: lets see if you have this problem from a 12.04.2 install
<AAA> vim /dev/null =p
<heidelfuchs> hey there... i did a dist-upgrad from 12.04 to 12.10... unfortunately all my virtual machines now have no internet access anymore. I tried to reconfigure virtualbox but i still have the problem. Any suggestions? :/
<ikonia> nikolam: it sounds like the updates are failing,
<woozly> histo: what is ro ?
<histo> woozly: read only
<histo> woozly: so you stop overwriting deleted files
<woozly> but I'm on linode..
<woozly> Linode servers
<heidelfuchs> vboxnet is loaded
<mae_tae> AAA: what you can see inside interfaces is    auto eth0  ... iface eth0 inet dhcp ......  auto eth1 .... iface eth1 inet dhcp
<histo> !undelete | woozly
<ubottu> woozly: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<nikolam> ikonia, so your suggestioin is to reinstall machine? And not fixing the problem everyone seems to have with updating their LTS release?
<woozly> Thank you! let's try...
<histo> woozly: Don't save files to /tmp unless you want them gone on reboot
<woozly> histo: yes.. now I know it :)
<auronandace> nikolam: everyone?
<AAA> mae_tae: you need to tail the servers dhcpd log as you renew the leases on the 2 interfaces on your host
<mae_tae> AAA: actually if restart the dhcp server it returns an error, pc is already exist....
<dr_willis> why woul you want to save to /tmp ?
<histo> dr_willis: lol
<mae_tae> AAA: i really dont dhcp.log in var/log....
<mae_tae> *see
<dr_willis> seems we have had 3-5 people in here the lasst week saveing documents to /tmp/ for some weird reaon
<histo> dr_willis: This goes back to my people create their own problems and have to make things difficult
<nikolam> auronandace, well,  suppose, since it is clean install , 2 times, what would be different, maybe to those that don't need to report bugs?
<AAA> mae_tae: it is probably named something else.
<Aesthetic> ahhh.  i just upgraded to 12.10....and Palimpsest is gone.  its this new horrid piece of crap.     is there a way i can downgrade to the old disk manager?
<nikolam> auronandace, notice, it is problem with even Reporting bugs that is not working
<ikonia> nikolam: why do you think "everyone" is having this problem ?
<ikonia> nikolam: please do'nt make things up
 * ejv giggles
<AAA> mae_tae: tail -n44 /var/log/dhc<tb>
<ikonia> nikolam: my suggestion is not re-install, my solution is to "fix it" but part of fixing is verifying the problem
<AAA> mae_tae: tab, the <tb> means hit tab
<nikolam> ikonia, since problem is I think with bug reporting not able to work, so they can not report bugs.
<ikonia> nikolam: verifying you don't have the problem with a 12.04.2 install will prove it's part of the process
<ikonia> nikolam: please don't make things up
<nikolam> ikonia, so I reinstall as the part of the resolution? ok.
<ikonia> nikolam: you have NO idea how many people are affcted
<histo> !downgrade | Aesthetic
<ubottu> Aesthetic: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<ikonia> nikolam: it is probably just you due to a package/config you have, as if it was EVERYONE people would be complaining all the time
<Aesthetic> Aesthetic: i didnt say downgrade ubuntu.   i said disk manager
<nikolam> but I think it could not fix bugs with updating LTS TO current release?
<Aesthetic> the old Palimpsest.  i want it back
<Aesthetic> it had a great way to manage my md volumes
<ikonia> nikolam: so my suggestion is to do a 12.04.2 install and verify you don't have the problem, so we know where the problem is introduced
<nikolam> ok, my package config is default.
 * Genscher downloads the 6th iso of an ubuntu flavour
<mae_tae> AAA: it seems that dhcp server, doesnt accept this host pc { hardware ....... , fixed-add......,  hardware, fixed-address } or host pc { hardware <newhardware> ..} host pc { hardware: <another hardware> } sorry, i really dont find dhcp in var log
<nikolam> I will reinstall as you say and report ikoni
<ikonia> Genscher: we don't need a commentary
<ikonia> nikolam: this is only a test - not a solution
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Hi I just upgraded ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.10
<ikonia> nikolam: we are verifying the problem
<nikolam> ikonia, I CAN NOT VERIFY problem in previous release by installing newer release I think.
<ikonia> nikolam: err you can
<nikolam> ok, I will do it ikonia
<ikonia> nikolam: I'm losing interest
<ikonia> nikolam: you seem to want help but argue everything
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: How?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> but my nautilus has some problem when I try to connect to server
<ikonia> nikolam: you'd verify if the problem is with the 12.04.2 packages or the upgrade processs by doing a clean install
<Genscher> ikillcypher, well if one of the ubuntu's would work, you wouldn't need it, right.
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: You can't upgrade like that.
<Genscher> @ ikonia
<auronandace> jimmy_lo_chien_f: did you go from 11.10 to 12.10 directly or did you go through 12.04 first?
<ikonia> nikolam: that's the point of doing a 12.0.4.2 install to verify if the problem is with the update process, or with the end results packages
<histo> Genscher: What sort of problem are you having?
<ikonia> Genscher: you don't need to anyway
<nikolam> ikonia, i am losing interest in Ubuntu. I was using LTS since 8.04 and every time during updates over years some things got bad updated for some time, but not to this exent like in 12.04
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I upgraded to 12.04 first
<nikolam> ikonia, ok i will and i will report. thanks
<histo> nikolam: I haven't had the issues you are experiencing
<ikonia> nikolam: don't use it them pick another distro if you don't like it
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: What sort of problems are you having connecting to a server?
<ikonia> histo: everyone is having it, did you not read with nikolam everyone is having it, they just are not reporting it
<AAA> mae_tae: does eth0 and eth1 have the defined IPs from your dhpd server? It sounds like you need a route to that network on the dhcpd server. also, is the switch that connects these 2 server using lacp?
 * ejv grabs popcorn
<Genscher> histo: nouveau crash with nvidia + hmdi
<histo> Genscher: Have you tried using nvidia driver?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Just like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87335/nautilus-cannot-load-supported-server-method-list-please-check-your-gvfs-inst
<Aesthetic> so is there any way to get Palimpsest bck?
<Aesthetic> *back
<histo> Genscher: Also what is downloading different iso's going to solve?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> histo, I've followed the direction on the page. I still can't connect to server
<mae_tae> yes.... i did assign fixed ip add in my dhcp server but it returns an error it says only 1 fixed address per host
<Genscher> histo, well, i would if the installer on the live cd wouldn't crash because of this. And yes, trying another iso, just to be sure. Thanks for your help!
<baumy> dr_willis: turns out installing slim more or less covered up my problem so im going to live with it
<mae_tae> AAA:  yes.... i did assign fixed ip add in my dhcp server but it returns an error it says only 1 fixed address per host
<histo> !nomodeset | Gentlecat_ No problem good luck
<ubottu> Gentlecat_ No problem good luck: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<baumy> dr_willis: gave me a login manager in the middle of my dual screens, so visible if wonky
<baumy> dr_willis: and it seems pretty easy to move it around so it fits
<baumy> dr_willis: then x session starts properly. so thanks a bunch
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: What page?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> histo, this page, http://askubuntu.com/questions/87335/nautilus-cannot-load-supported-server-method-list-please-check-your-gvfs-inst
<mae_tae> AAA: actually the first interface eth0 get its assign IP add, but the 2nd one does not
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: did you try the solutions on that page?
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> histo, yes, I did
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I still cannot connect to server
<AAA> mae_tae: the second interface is 'fake' and that may be your problem
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: I dont' evenhave the option to connect to sftp in nautilus
<AAA> mae_tae: there is probably a work around for this, but I don't have it tonight. sorry
<mae_tae> AAA: hehe, k thanks
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> histo, File -> Connect to Sever
<zlatan> hi I have two problems. 1. I can't reboot nor shutdown Ubuntu and http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown doesn't help. 2. can't send files (both ways) nor browse my phone via bluetooth
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: yeap no sftp option there
<mae_tae> AAA: no DHCPOFFERS received, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping...
<ejv> zlatan: interesting!
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: however ctrl+l and typing sftp://server in the location bar works for me.
<zlatan> ejv, not for me :)
<ejv> zlatan: any external devices such as a UPS attached to your Ubuntu? i've seen instances in the past where a UPS could prevent a shutdown sequence, due to a bug in the daemon.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> histo, do you see "Connect to Server"?
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: Yea I found what you are talking about ssh in the connect to server dialog. That should be changed to sftp
<histo> or sshfs or whatever nautilus is using
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: any how can you connect to he server via ssh in a terminal?
<AAA> mae_tae: yeah, that is because it is looking to match IP with MAC, and eth0 already matches it.  I'm sure there is a soluttion to this, but la lalala
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I don't know how to connect to server via terminal
<histo> jimmy_lo_chien_f: Is the server setup to answer ssh requests?
<AAA> jimmy_lo_chien_f: minicom? screen?
<zlatan> ejv, no, I have none UPS device attached to my Ubuntu
<nickn4me> hola
<Aesthetic> there has got to be a way to get back the good ol' Palimpsest in 12.10
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> histo, AAA, I just use File -> Connect to Sever, it pops out warning dialog before I do anything further.
<dr_willis> i would have just used gparted by now and moved on Aesthetic.. guess you could compile it from source if its not in the repos any more.. or in any ppas
<mae_tae> AAA: huhuhu :'-(..... thanks
<mae_tae> AAA: at last i solve it, heheh
<AAA> mae_tae: do tell
<mae_tae> AAA: i am just curios that all interfaces are all eth0, but when ifconfig it, there is that eth1
<AAA> mae_tae: does ifconfig eth1 show an IP address? it thought you were working on eth0:[0-9]
<mae_tae> AAA: i dont really have problem working with eth0, only on eth1, yes eth1 can now extract ip address from dhcp server
<AAA> mae_tae: and  ethtool -S eth1 shows a connection? and all is well?
<AAA> manybe it's ethool -s <interface?
<Guest54876> How to share Folder , i'm using Ubuntu in Virtual Box , now i want to share the Folder with Windows XP
<flashram> how can i remastersys with my ubuntu so it compiles a mips psp remastersys ? currently thers only uclinux busybox on psp
<Guest54876> How to do it ?
<AAA> Guest54876: read up on samba aka smb
<nickn4me> sambashare...
<dr_willis> Guest54876:  the vbox manual discusses the special vbox shares also.
<ejv> Guest54876: google: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<Jarris> someone familiar with remmina? i would like to remotly use the desktop of an other ubuntu worksation in lan. remmina with vnc just sayes "connecting to ..." but nothing further happens. any hints for me?
<nickn4me> Jarris: check with wireshark whats going wrong
<flashram> how to use ubuntu to remaster the current versions for exotic psp
<dr_willis> i think that may be beyond the scope of this channel flashram .
<AAA> flashram: so you want to run tubescripts?
<Viliny> im running the livecd of ubuntu here, i have a sata drive connected - it's ntfs or fat32
<Viliny> used to be an external usb drive that i opened and inserted the disk into this laptop
<Viliny> how can i see it? and does the livecd automount ntfs?
<AAA> Viliny: start with $ mount
<AAA> Viliny: then dmesg |tail -n 44
<yown> Does ubuntu partition with GPT by default? And can windows only read GPT if my motherboard is UEFI capable? Does that mean if I don't have a UEFI capable MoBo, and use linux default partitioning, I can not dual boot with windows?
<BenDeBen> yown, may i could suggest to install only ubuntu :)
<BenDeBen> And then try Virtual Machines with windows
<yown> BenDeBen: Whether I do or not, please answer the question
<Viliny> AAA ican't see the device on mount
<BenDeBen> I'm trying :) But i'm french
<Viliny> AAA fdisk -l does nothing
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Viliny> yeah, i sudoed it, nothing
<AAA> Viliny: it sounds like the system doesn't see your drive
<nickn4me> BenDeBen: its nonsense zu suggest this. as he asked for a dual boot... there are several reaons to run win not in a vm...
<Viliny> AAA bios detected it
<nickn4me> zu/to
<AAA> Viliny: whast is this device? unplug and replug should give some clues int dmessg (dmesg|tail()
<AAA> Viliny: the Operating 'system' doesn't see it
<nickn4me> yown: im pretty sure, win needs the MBR. no MBR = no boot
<FeelQuilty> hello
<Viliny> AAA i just took the usb controller from the disk and tried with another disk i had here... adds the device to windows - must be the other drive itself thats faulty
<FeelQuilty> join #backtrack-fr
<nickn4me> yown: just install windowze first then ubuntu
<Viliny> AAA any deeper way of getting ANY information about the drive?
<FeelQuilty> what this command to
<FeelQuilty> change forum
<FeelQuilty> plz
<Ben64> FeelQuilty: what
<FeelQuilty> i want join the forum
<FeelQuilty> backtrack fr
<TakeItEZ> FeelQuilty:  /join #backtrack-fr
<dr_willis> !backtrack | FeelQuilty
<ubottu> FeelQuilty: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<FeelQuilty> don't work
<AAA> Viliny: in linux, hdparm  will give you lots of info
<Ben64> you need a / before join
<dr_willis> FeelQuilty:  this is not the main network used by the backtrack devs either..
<dr_willis> !bt
<Ben64> and its not a forum, this is a chat
<FeelQuilty> i know
<AAA> Viliny: hdparm -I /dev/<DEVICE>
<dr_willis> look at your irc client for messages as to why you cant join .
<FeelQuilty> ben don't work
<FeelQuilty> this command
<FeelQuilty>  / join #backtrack-fr
<FeelQuilty> don't work
<nickn4me> FeelQuilty: ---> /help
<TakeItEZ> FeelQuilty: no space
<nickn4me> read it carefully
<FeelQuilty> lol i know
<yown> nickn4me: Then I am stuck with crappy MBR I guess
<FeelQuilty> its for you
<AAA> s/\ //g
<TakeItEZ> FeelQuilty: then ask in #freenode
<FeelQuilty> to see
<FeelQuilty> ok
<nickn4me> yFeeyour nick needs to be reigstered, otherwise youre not able to join that channel.
<nickn4me> "registered
<FeelQuilty> what
<FeelQuilty> no
<nickn4me> register your nick...
<TakeItEZ> !register | FeelQuilty
<ubottu> FeelQuilty: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<FeelQuilty> ah ok
<Viliny> AAA seems like the drive is powering up, the getting a clicking sound for a while and then gives up and powers down :(
<AAA> never register your nick! it's a trap!!!
<nickn4me> AAA: ...
<dr_willis> the cake is a lie
<nickn4me> :D
<AAA> freenode is build on folks that die in car wrecks!
<TakeItEZ> !fud | AAA
<ubottu> AAA: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<AAA> a folk
<nickn4me> AAA: back to topic...
<booboo> help! my VLC plays movies this way:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/screenshot1zk.png/ im using ubuntu karmic.
<Ben64> booboo: try in another player?
<nickn4me> mplayer (smplayer) ftow :>
<nickn4me> ftw
<booboo> Ben64: it plays fine in movie player
<booboo> its just the vlc that does that
<Ben64> then its vlc's settings or a bug or something
<dr_willis> or that vpadu feature in vlc.
<dr_willis> id try with a newer vlc from the ppas
<booboo> Ben64: yeah... any ideas on how to fix it? :)
<nickn4me> vdpau only for nvidia, aight :>
<booboo> hmmm... dr_willis: sounds good...
<booboo> dr_willis: trying that now.. thanks.
<yown> Does ubuntu partition with GPT by default? And can windows only read GPT if my motherboard is UEFI capable? Does that mean if I don't have a UEFI capable MoBo, and use linux default partitioning, I can not dual boot with windows?
<dr_willis> i dont recall ubuntu using gpt by default.
<nickn4me> "And can windows only read GPT if my motherboard is UEFI capable?" wrong channel, isnt it?
<dr_willis> try it in a vbox session and see what it does with the default partioning/install
<nickn4me> and no, windows cant...
<nickn4me> like i said before
<tasslehoff> is there a way to make Print Screen also copy to clipboard?
<VinceThePrince> I've installed sublime text 2 via this link: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/ but now it's acting strange for example it keeps opening the sublime.desktop file instead of my latest project etc..
<Guest54876> Is there any tutorial i can follow on setting up a shared folder ... I'm kind of lost here
<dr_willis> Guest54876:  for vbox.. theres the b vbox manual.. then theres the simople right click on a folder.. and select share.. method in ubuntu
<dr_willis> vbox guest addations allow a special share feature
<dr_willis> or ssetup samba shares
<jesusabdullah> hello friends! I have an aspire one that black screens on boot after installing stock ubuntu
<Guest54876> I did that it's not working it says protocol error
<jesusabdullah> in the past I had graphics trouble with it, it has one of those bad intel graphics cards
<jesusabdullah> worst thing: no terminal even with ctrl-alt-fkey
<DJones> !nomodeset | jesusabdullah This may help for a black screen at boot,
<ubottu> jesusabdullah This may help for a black screen at boot,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Guest54876:  you did what exactly?
<jesusabdullah> DJones: That looks promising, lemme give it a shot :) thx
<Guest54876> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<Guest54876> i followed this link
<Guest54876> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<DJones> jesusabdullah: Good luck with that, its not something I've needed so can't help beyond giving you the link, but if it doesn't, come back and I'm sure somebody else will be able to help
<nickn4me> Guest54876: http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu/
<jesusabdullah> DJones: Doesn't look like it worked :/ I do see a [fail] on "load fallback graphics devices" tho0ugh
<DJones> jesusabdullah: It was removing a ban
<jesusabdullah> nonono I mean nomodeset
<DJones> Ah sorry, thought you were talking at the last thing I did
<jesusabdullah> yeah sorry
<jesusabdullah> okay so with and without nomodereset I get listings of init stuff
<jesusabdullah> but no term and no graphics
<DJones> jesusabdullah: If you give a bit more detail, graphics card etc, hopefully somebody can help you
<jesusabdullah> okay hold on
<jesusabdullah> Okay the laptop in question is a http://www.cnet.com/laptops/acer-aspire-one-d270/4505-3121_7-35149130.html
<jesusabdullah> that exact model
<shomon> hi, skype just dies each time I run it, no error or message, it just launches for a few seconds, nothing appears on screen, and then it goes.
<shomon> launching from terminal that is
<DJones> jesusabdullah: I've been lucky with Intel graphics, I've always bought something I know will work
<jesusabdullah> It's one of these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693384
<jesusabdullah> a bad 2 week run or something idk
<jesusabdullah> different architecture
<jesusabdullah> than the usual
<jesusabdullah> "regular" intel chips usually rock
<jesusabdullah> oh exccept I don't want 3d I want *any* graphicd
<jesusabdullah> graphics* sorry new keyboard
<jesusabdullah> aack this isn't xmonad
<jesusabdullah> okay bbiaf, if anyone has any ideas for my poor laptop that would be great :) Thanks DJones for trying
<DJones> jesusabdullah: Out of interest, which version of Ubuntu are you trying to get working
<jesusabdullah> DJones: 64 bit vanilla 12.10
<jesusabdullah> that's the new one right?
<jesusabdullah> ]unity's not bad btw I wish it was more customizable but other than that... :)
<DJones> yes it is, I was going to suggest maybe trying a later version, but as you're already using that, its not worth it, I thought maybe a newer version would support it
<Guest54876> no luck
<DJones> I did find this       not worth it, I thought maybe a newer version would support it
<DJones> jesusabdullah: I did find this, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=714406 last post on page 1 has a suggestion of using "acpi_osi=Linux" as a parameter
<jesusabdullah> DJones: thanks
<max451f> hi there!
<max451f> Anyone can help me?
<DJones> !anyone | max451f
<ubottu> max451f: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Aesthetic> so is there any freaking way i can get back palimpsest after upgrading to 12.10?
<max451f> ok, thanks. just tring to be polite:)
<max451f> I had a problem: my laptop turns on after shutdown, if wireless adapter is on. If I turn off wireless by hardware swith and shutdown my laptop - all good, it dosn't starts automaticly. But, if I shutdown my laptop when wireless is intact, it starts automaticly on few seconds
<ania_> Max45 i think there is setting in bios to autoreboot in wifi up
<ania_> im not sure
<ania_> it doesnt nessesery is ubuntu
<ania_> that cause problem
<max451f> in BIOS no Wake on LAN setting. Also, in wireless adapter this option is disabled
<max451f> In win7 problem dosn't exist
<max451f> so, it's a linux issue. currently I use 12.10
<ania_> try to put enable and reboot maybe.....just for try
<DocPlatypus> hi... I'm trying to figure out what is left on my system that keeps setting the MAC address AA:00:04:00:0A:04 which I don't want... I have removed libdnet and dnet-common and that didn't help
<histo> DocPlatypus: is it a virtual machine?
<DocPlatypus> histo: no, it is real physical hardware
<histo> DocPlatypus: are you using macchanger or configuring the mac with ifconfig?
<VinceThePrince> How do I remove this nasty border from conky : http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02262013-112501am.php
<DocPlatypus> histo: not to my knowledge.
<histo> DocPlatypus: How did you set the mac to that?
<DocPlatypus> histo: I don't know what is setting the MAC to that. that is what I want to find and get rid of.
<DocPlatypus> I found out about this DECnet junk from STFW. that's where I found out I should be able to just remove libdnet, libdnet-dev, and dnet-common
<nearst> hi ppl
<malfunc> hi
<brody19> 试试输中文会不会被打
<malfunc> i dont know chinese mate :-)
<brody19> well,my eng is poor
<malfunc> mine either
<DJones> !cn | brody19 There is a Chinese language channel that may be better,
<ubottu> brody19 There is a Chinese language channel that may be better,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<friend> pls how do i update the wine in my bactrack?
<DJones> !backtrack | friend
<ubottu> friend: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ruliezz> Hi everybody
<friend> PLs i don't want to log in as root can u help me?
<ruliezz> how is it possible to  configer Xorg so that 4 screens is 1 big screen
<DocPlatypus> okay... think I finally figured it out
<DJones> friend: We don't support Backtrack in here, you need to join #backtrack-linux for support
<dr_willis> ruliezz:  that sould be doable.. depending on your video chipset and drivers
<DocPlatypus> and the trick is: look under /etc/NetworkManager and rm any file that has that Ethernet "address" in it
<DocPlatypus> then: sudo service network-mananger stop
<DocPlatypus> wait a few seconds, and then: sudo service network-manager start
<ruliezz> dr_willis if this is possible how do you config that then?
<DocPlatypus> sheesh. you'd think someone would have figured that one out by now and my STFW would have found it.
<dr_willis> ruliezz:  for nvidia cards.. use the nvidia-settings tool and the twinview features
<ruliezz> dr_willis i'll check it
<ax562> anyone know of a good ubuntu app to burn blu-ray data disks?
<dr_willis> k3b perhaps
<ax562> didn't see an option for blu-ray..dvd and cd only..but not a k3b master though.
<dr_willis> if k3b cant do it.. i cant imagine what else could then...
<ax562> @drw by the way I appreciate all the knowledge you provide.thanks
<ax562> gotcha...best bet then.
<dr_willis> k3b is about the most feature full burning app on linux
<DJones> ax562: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<dr_willis> i havent burnt disks in years. ;)
<DJones> ax562: That says that the only GUI app is NeroLinux
<dr_willis> if that even works on ubuntu any more
<ax562> I have that and onther fire app..but couldn't figure out...only spent minutes though and got side tracked..
<dr_willis> not seen nerolinux mentioned in ages
<ax562> never heard of it either
<DJones> ax562: Bottom of the page also mentions a command line method
<ax562> I burn blu-rays constantly in windows...1:1 back up bluray copies...
<ax562> video only
<histo> ax562: Not sure if wodim but it's a console app
<histo> ax562: and you can check out brasero
<ax562> ahh...thanks
<ax562> thats' the other one I use
<histo> ax562: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<ax562> mostly for cd burning for music...product I try to sell/promote music with
<ax562> but couldn't figure out blu-ray burning
<ax562> I have an external blu-ray oem drive wich never had firmware upgrade support..oem
<histo> ax562: that page has instructions for blu-ray
<dr_willis> hmm. i never even done much dual layer dvd burning when i finally got a DL dvd. ;)
<dr_willis> just decided to backup to external USB hds was easier
<histo> Yeah i've moved away from optical media completely
<ikillcypher> root@ikillcypher:~/build# ./envsetup.sh
<ikillcypher> bash: ./envsetup.sh: Permission denied
<ikillcypher> guys ?
<dr_willis> make sure its executable
<dr_willis> and the first line is correxct of that file
<ikillcypher> yes it is
<ax562> wow...that was perfect...terminal is always what i prefer either way...
<ax562> yeah, reason I like is quality and hard copy can't be lost if hd takes dump
<ax562> learned this the hard way
<dr_willis> ive found optical disks are not as durable as they say.
<dr_willis> but i guess it depends on the disk brands.
<ax562> hitachi, seagate.....NIGHTMARE ON ELMSTREET.YIKES.
<ax562> i use high to low verbatim
<ax562> best on the market imho
<ikillcypher> damn what wrong with this shit\
<dr_willis> look at the  reduction in costs on the stuff its mazeing it works as well as they do
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  where did thqt .sh ccome from?
<ikillcypher> cyanogenmod
<ikillcypher> android
<ax562> I bought two 2tb externals and both took dumps...even replaced the seagate to recieve a brand new model that sounded like it was grinding whole almonds after 1 week.
<ax562> western digital is the only way to spindle ;)
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  be sure it dosent have wonky dos type encodeing also
<mayur> exit
<mayur> :x
<ikillcypher> how ?
<histo> ikillcypher: chmod a+x envsetup.sh
<dr_willis> i recall some text editors can show white-space type lines..
<ax562> yeah the htl manufacturing technology is what is best and reduced cost by a lot
<dr_willis> dos uses a cr+lf   linux wants just a lf (or was it just a cr)
<dr_willis> ive had people fight with scripts they got from a windows/notepad.exe user.. that had the issue
<ax562> by the way I gave up on my 12.04 install for now...
<dr_willis> theres a dos2linux command
<TakeItEZ> dos2unix
<ikillcypher> nothing nothing appears
<histo> ikillcypher: after chmod command now try running the script
<ikillcypher> now it is not working
<histo> what error?
 * dr_willis wonders why people think the phrase 'not working' really tells us anything.. ;)
<jesusabdullah> at least you aren't under the mistaken impression that it's working right?
<TakeItEZ> it tells us: ignore me, i don't want your help
<ikillcypher> damn man
<ikillcypher> ok listen Im new to Ubuntu I have ditch windows 7
<TakeItEZ> !language | ikillcypher
<ubottu> ikillcypher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> i think geany text editor can show line endings
<ikillcypher> now I want to build android for my phone I have been issues
<ikillcypher> one min I can mkdir one min I need to be a root user etc it is confusing
<ikillcypher> now I dont even now how to move folder to the correct folder
<dr_willis> to mess with system files you need root..
<ikillcypher> how do I move a folder to another folder
<ikillcypher> in windows it is just copy and paste
<ikillcypher> but Ubuntu I cant
<histo> ikillcypher: mv directory tonewdirectory
<ikillcypher> or cut and paste
<jrib> ikillcypher: what folders?
<histo> ikillcypher: gksu nautilus     BE VERY CAREFULL WITH THIS
<TakeItEZ> ikillcypher: why do you work as root?
<histo> ikillcypher: also you should ask your android related questions in #android
<dr_willis> ive definatly seen in windows where you dont just copy/paste. :)
<dr_willis> if the files came from some windows archicved the encodeing could be incorrect
<ikillcypher> I move already
<ikillcypher> but the files are still visiable in my home user
<dr_willis> if you are going to be doing android development. i think you may want to up your bash skills first.
<ikillcypher> I just want to build
<ikillcypher> :'( why is it so hard
<dr_willis> you have to know how to hold a hammer to hit a nail...
<ikillcypher> why I move the files it is still visible in my home folder
<tinker> 6
<TakeItEZ> lets assume you didn#t move them
<dr_willis> did you reload/refresh the view of the file manager? perhaps you just copied...
<cfhowlett> ikillcypher, because you didn't move them.  you copied them?
<ikillcypher> I cut and paste
<ikillcypher> in gksu nautilus it is listed correctly
<ikillcypher> but when I go back normally and see my home it is still the same order
<ax562> you have to crawl before you walk
<ikillcypher> and each of the folder has a like  a lock in it
<dr_willis> why are you needing to mess with these files as root?
<TakeItEZ> ikillcypher: why do you work as root?
<ikillcypher> I have no idea
<ikillcypher> cause
<red_baron_777> hello
<ax562_> ubuntu could be messy out of the box but once you tighten some lose screw its pretty great
<TakeItEZ> ikillcypher: if you don't have any idea, you don't work as root
<dr_willis> well i would suggest that unless you KNOW you need to do it as root... you use stuff as a user
<cfhowlett> red_baron_777, greetings
<ikillcypher> when I did this command normally
<ikillcypher> curl https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo > ~/bin/repo
<ax562_> lol
<red_baron_777> how can I close the ps aux | less command?
<cfhowlett> ikillcypher, dude.  less keying, more reading.
<ikillcypher> I got access denided
<dr_willis>  ~/bin is a file in your users home directory
<cfhowlett> red_baron_777, coontrol c
<dr_willis> you make that directory 'mkdir bin'
<cfhowlett> control c
<ikillcypher> I did
<dr_willis> no  need for root at all
<ikillcypher> when I did mkdir -p ~/bin
<red_baron_777> it doesn't let me with ctrl C
<red_baron_777> I'm using putty
<ikillcypher> it is default had a lock in it
<TakeItEZ> red_baron_777: q
<red_baron_777> TY
<woozly> guys, which right way to run service on boot?
<woozly> Not including to rc.local
<woozly> other way?
<mujahidin> m
<ikillcypher> when I did mkdir -p ~/bin
<ikillcypher> it is default had a lock in it
<cfhowlett> red_baron_777, control z
<ax562> ok..im out..you guys have a good night/morning..bye
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  then you did it as root for ssome reason
<TakeItEZ> cfhowlett: "q" is the command to quit less
<red_baron_777> with q it worked
<red_baron_777> TY
<red_baron_777> does somebody know an OpenERP irc channel?
<cfhowlett> TakeItEZ, thanks.  that's even better
<red_baron_777> or somebody has experience securing OpenERP with proxy?
<DJones> !alis | red_baron_777 I've never seen one mentioned, but the bot should be able to help you find one,
<ubottu> red_baron_777 I've never seen one mentioned, but the bot should be able to help you find one,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikillcypher> dr_willis, so what do I now
<ikillcypher> remove everything which I cant
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  if its owned by root.. you need sudo/root rights
<dr_willis> sudo rm /home/yourusername/bin
<dr_willis> then remake it as your user
<red_baron_777> does some software ease putting shortcuts on Ubuntu 12.04 desktop?
<ikillcypher> I will just delete everything and redo
<TakeItEZ> ikillcypher: if a folder you create is root-owned, you created it as root. so stop using a root-shell or sudo
<branko> Hello. I've configured the static IP address on Ubuntu 12.04 using the /etc/network/interfaces. The server is on a network with a DHCP server, but I want it to be statically configured. The problem I'm having is that upon a boot, or periodically, the server will suddenly run dhclient, which will change the IP address from the static one.
<branko> What would be the official way to disable automatic invocation of dhcp client?
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  the whole idea of shortcuts on the desktop is sort of  old school and slowly going away. you can make .desktop files and copy them to your Desktop folder if you wanteed to.
<branko> (I've seen a couple of guides out there, but all of those seem quite dirty to me, so I'm wondering if there's some sane/simple way to go about it)
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  many window managers/desktop enviroments dont even show thise icons any more
<Physicist> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<red_baron_777> ok, but instead of desktop shortcuts where I can store my shortcuts (I have about 30)
<Guest9411> hi
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  what kind of shortcuts>
<ikillcypher> dr_willis can you help me out here
<Physicist>  cannot configure my f** 3g modem..
<dr_willis> make a directory in your home.. keep them there
<red_baron_777> mostly for programs
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  details please..
<ikillcypher> /home/ikillcypher/abi how do I remove it
<Guest9411> yo
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  theres the home directory
<ikillcypher> I cant use shift+del
<cfhowlett> Guest9411, greetings
<ikillcypher> permission denided
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  i gave the CLI command earlier
<Physicist> How can I install a 3g modem without wvstreams or other thing like that?
<dr_willis> sudo rm /home/yourusername/bin
<red_baron_777> ok, and in home directory what can I do?
<Physicist> wvdial is available too.. But, do not work.
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  make a bin directory akd keep stuff in there
<ikillcypher> rm: cannot remove `/home/ikillcypher/bin': Is a directory
<dr_willis>  then you use rmdir
<red_baron_777> so every time when I want to open fast a program, first I must open that directory's window?
<ikillcypher> rmdir: failed to remove `/home/ikillcypher/bin': Directory not empty
<ikillcypher> wtf
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  whats are your shortcuts exactly>
 * ikillcypher feel like reinstall his whole Ubuntu >:(
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  makes perfect sence...
<dr_willis> rmdir  deletes empty dirs..
<dr_willis> rm -rf /path/to/dir  will delete it ALL  and dont do any typos with that command
<ikillcypher> rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/bin ?
<dr_willis> yes. if thats the correct path
<ikillcypher> haha its gone
<ikillcypher> xD
<red_baron_777> ex. putty shortcut, freefilesync batch shortcuts, netbeans shortcut, etc
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  when you say shortcut what do you mean exactly
<Physicist> i cannot run the installer of my 3G modem.. KDE do not accept? Why...
<Physicist> ?
<cfhowlett> Physicist, what errors are you getting?
<woozly> guys, how to add custom service to 'service <servicename> command' ?
<woozly> where to read?
<red_baron_777> shortcut to an installed software's executable, shortcut to a document or batch file
<Physicist> No error.. the software include an assistant to connect.. Just do not open.
<bilou23> hi, I wanted to add myself to a group, I think I've done a mistake, now I'm not in the admin group anymore, I can't do "sudo .." commands because I'm not in the sudoers file, and I can't add myself to it because the tutorials I see for that are requiring to use "sudo adduser ...", I don't know the root password, (strangely it's not the same than me)...
<Physicist> or startx
<Physicist> **start
<Koshka> Hi, I'm using 12.04 and I just updated Firefox to 19.0. With that, FF seemed to lose tab grouping functionality and for once, Google didn't have similar problems and solutions. Can anyone tell me if this'd be specific to me or does the latest version have a bug of this magnitude?
<ikillcypher> how do I remove more then one
<ikillcypher> like
<ikillcypher> rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/bin and there is like dalvik folder , android folder
<cfhowlett> Physicist, so connection ran properly but you can't connect?  run the executable from the command line and see what feedback you get
<ikillcypher> do I have to do rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/bin each time for each folde r?
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  err,, that deletes a folder.. with all contents.. if thats what you want to do...
<ikillcypher> yes there are others folder too
<ikillcypher> all which are 1GB so I want to remove others too
<dr_willis> be sure  you dont delete stuff you want to keep.
<ikillcypher> and not wait like for rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/bin to be done then do rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/android follow by rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/dalvik
<cfhowlett> ikillcypher, that is the safest method
<ikillcypher> can I do like
<ikillcypher> rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/bin && rm -rf /home/ikillcypher/dalivik ?
<dr_willis> bash basics,,,,, yes
<dr_willis> if you read some bash guides you will find shorter ways to do that
<dr_willis> cd
<dr_willis> rm -rf dir1 dir2 dir3
<ikillcypher> huh you dont need , or && ?
<dr_willis> time for a  'man rm'
<ikillcypher> dont get you mate
<dr_willis> read the docs for rm
<dr_willis> 'man rm'  and read the example ussage
<alphAEcho> Helle everyone here
<alphAEcho> i have a question about PXE server on Ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> alphAEcho, greetings
<alphAEcho> is anyone that can help me with that?
<alphAEcho> hay cfhowlett?
<alphAEcho> do you know anything about PXE servers?
<bilou23> instead of adding myself to a group, I've removed myself from all the groups, now I'm only in 1 group, I don't have any other user (apart root), I don't know root password (apparently it's an auto-generated hash), is there a way to sort this out?
<DJones> alphAEcho: If you give details of what the problem is, people may be able to help
<alphAEcho> ok i know my DHCP is working
<alphAEcho> it is giving IP addressess to servers
<Aesthetic> is there ANY way to get Palimpsest on 12.10?
<alphAEcho> i started the tftpd
<cfhowlett> alphAEcho, sorry IDK.  #ubuntu-server maybe?  but ask here first.
<alphAEcho> thank you cfhowlett
<alphAEcho> so when the other server that i want to install proxmox on it gets the ip from the PXE server it gives PXE-E11 ARP timeout and PXE-E38 TFTP can't open a connection
<alphAEcho> i was constatnly looking if there is something wrong with my config files but can't find something
<alphAEcho> so i came to ask someone for help if anyone had this problem
<SuperRoach> Good evening. I've just noticed my 12.10 ubuntu, apps  has lost their menu with the min/close icons. http://i.imgur.com/SCFC43t.png What can I use to restore it?
<dr_willis> you mean the windows titlebar and decorations?
<dr_willis> compiz crashed. restart it or log out/back in
<red_baron_777> pls tell me someone where can I store my shortcuts to have them together and to be accessed easily
<dr_willis> makd a shortcuts directory and keep them in your home.. is one common way
<dr_willis> linux dosent really use shortcuts.. so you mean either bash scripts. or links. or .desktop files
<needhelp1> hey, whats the best way to get a large amazon music collection onto ubuntu. im assuming rythmbox doesnt have native support
<woozly> guys, how to decrease Ubuntu Server boot time?
<cfhowlett> woozly, perhaps better to ask in #ubuntu-server   ...
<woozly> oh.. yeah.. thanks!
<histo> needhelp1: Why wouldn't rythmbox support mp3's?
<dr_willis> get a ssd  ;)
<dr_willis> histo:  it needs a extra package installed i imagine
<needhelp1> histo: well, its more so about downloading the music purchases from amazon
<histo> red_baron_777: You can add stuff "bookmarks" in nautilus
<dr_willis> isent there an amazon drive tool that stores your muzak?
<histo> needhelp1: I believe you can download them from your amazon drive. They should be DRM free also
<needhelp1> "On Linux systems, Cloud Player only supports downloading songs one at a  time. To download your music, deselect all checkboxes, select the  checkbox for the song you want to download, then click the "Download"  button.          "
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, amazon downloader for linux moves 1 file at a time ...
<needhelp1> i have a lot of music i need to d/l
<dr_willis> get busy then! ;)
<dr_willis> i got a whole 1 album on amazon music.. because they added it to my collection from when i bought a cd like 3 yrs ago...
<dr_willis> which was nice of them actually
<needhelp1> integrated search, i figured amazon music purchases might be integrated into unity / rythmbox also
<histo> needhelp1: they maybe
<dr_willis> needhelp1:  it could happen i imagine.. an amazon music lens perhaps.
<histo> needhelp1: why are you downloading it anyway? why not stream it.
<needhelp1> need to burn some stuff to a cd
<needhelp1> i found this http://code.google.com/p/clamz/   looks like its broken though
<histo> needhelp1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33158/how-to-download-songs-from-amazons-cloud-player
<catphish> if i want to use linux 3 on ubuntu 10.04 is there a meta package?
<histo> needhelp1: looks like rhythmbox can do amazon's mp3 store
<histo> err banshee
<histo> that's an old one
<workless> hi! i've a weird problem: when compiling source code with ant it just die without giving ANY error, wether debug or verbose mode. this doesn't happen if i run it as ROOT, why??
<needhelp1> histo: also, the cloud player has been updated with that one song limit, banshee was mearly using the online site
<Russ> I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 last night off the canonical website and I'm trying to install it inside my windows using wubi.exe which I've done before but a couple of years ago. It was busy downloading an update which I just let run but now hours later (my internet is slow) my domestic worker
<Russ> accidentally knocked my LAN cable out the router. Is there any way I can resume the download that has stopped or is there a way I can install and tell wubi.exe NOT to download the update first? Thanks in advance.
<histo> needhelp1: doesnt' aamazon provide you with a way of downloading your own music?
<histo> needhelp1: This isn't really ubuntu related question
<red_baron_777> I want to start as fast as possible some applications (like it was in Windows the shortcuts)
<needhelp1> histo: it does, just with that crazy limit
<histo> needhelp1: That's really annoying so customers can only download one song at a time?
<histo> red_baron_777: drag applications to the launcher from the dash
<needhelp1> on windows and mac its not limited
<needhelp1> linux, limited to one song at a time.
<histo> needhelp1: change yoru user agent in firefox to fool amazon into thinking your on windows then.
<histo> That's silly
<dr_willis> amazon is really good at sticking their thumb in the eyes of linux users...
<red_baron_777> but if I want aprox. 30 shortcuts, the luncbar would be loooong
<histo> yet we have a shopping lens that canonical is making money off of from them
<dr_willis> amazon prime -- not wworking on linux at the moment either
<histo> red_baron_777: Where do you want to put the shortcuts?
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:  you could play with the various docks also. some of them have folder/menu widgits
<needhelp1> http://mdboom.github.com/blog/2012/09/11/amazon-mp3-ends-their-support-for-linux/   it looks like changing the user agent doesnt help
<SuperRoach> dr_willis, you may be right re: menu/scroll bars gone due to compiz. Restart still has problem. can I load window manager somehow? It seems to hang via gui.
<dr_willis> SuperRoach:  then compiz is crashing.. compiz is the window manager
<dr_willis> SuperRoach: whats the video card/drivers?
<Jutas> Hi Everyone, Do you know an application which can backup windows such as Redo backup, acronis, norton ghost?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<red_baron_777> I don't understand: why we can't use desktop shortcuts?
<red_baron_777> the desktop in this way will be unused...
<Jutas>  !sbackup and !cloning are the names of the apps?
<ubottu> Jutas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> read what the bot said. ;)
<cfhowlett> Jutas, dejadup
<histo> dr_willis: what with chrome it doesn't work?
<DJones> !sbackup | Jutas: No, they're factoids giving info from the bot,
<ubottu> Jutas: No, they're factoids giving info from the bot,: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<dr_willis> histo:  nope.. some sort of flash drm issue it seems
<Jutas> thanks a lot
<histo> Jutas: dejadup is a popular backup app. Or you can use clonezilla or just straight up cli and use dd
<histo> Jutas: I use rsync over ssh for remote backups offsite personally
<histo> red_baron_777: drag apps to the desktop
<histo> red_baron_777: It's not hard wth
<red_baron_777> if I drag from launchbar, it won't stay on the desktop
<histo> red_baron_777: drag from the dash
<dr_willis> keeping 20+ icons on the desktop is just ugly.. reeks of some of the nasty windows desktop sive seen covered with icons. ;)
<histo> red_baron_777: press the winblows key and start typing the name of the app. Click the icon and drag it to the desktop
<red_baron_777> TY, it worked
<histo> red_baron_777: don't over think things
<Jutas> I'll try them all. Thanks again
<red_baron_777> many times I decided to migrate to Ubuntu, now I'm doing the same thing, hope at this time I will stick with it
<histo> red_baron_777: if you look in /home/username/Desktop you will see the .Desktop files for the apps. If you open them in a text editor nano foobar.Desktop you will see their contents
<TakeItEZ> the desktop is covered most of the time with windows/apps, hiding the icons. makes no sense to "show desktop - click - restore desktop" (jm2c)
<Raajhesh> ubuntu is cool ;)
<red_baron_777> I use it in the office, so it must serve me well
<histo> red_baron_777: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<red_baron_777> 12.04
<SuperRoach> dr_willis, hm ok. It's a intel HD 4000 (laptop)
<histo> red_baron_777: ahh if you use a lot of office type apps. You may bennefit from installing libre office 4.0 they made a lot of changes
<histo> red_baron_777: Although you may not need any of them.
<red_baron_777> I used libre in the windows too
<MJBrune> hello, is it hard to submit a program to the ubuntu repos (for review I assume)
<red_baron_777> I must find a good totalcommander clone too
<dr_willis> red_baron_777:   mc
<TakeItEZ> mc
<red_baron_777> with ftp, sftp functions
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.3-9 (quantal), package size 422 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<user123> Hi
<cfhowlett> !contribute|MJBrune,   no.  see the link.
<ubottu> MJBrune,   no.  see the link.: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<user123> i want to  know if my computer is hacked ?
<MJBrune> cfhowlett: thanks
<dr_willis> user123:  why would you think it is?
<cfhowlett> !details|user123
<ubottu> user123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<user123> just a sense that my computer is hacked
<user123> what should i do know
<TakeItEZ> user123: then get a clean live-cd and check all checksums of installed files
<fortunepay> hi ppl
<user123> how do i do that ?
<histo> !rkit
<TakeItEZ> !rkhunter
<MJBrune> cfhowlett: Masters of the universe? Man I mean... I knew Ubuntu maintainers had big egos but damn....
<user123> ok if it detected anything what should i do
<dward> delete system32
<histo> user123: there is chkrootkit in the repos
 * AppleJuice smacks dward 
<user123> ok but what should i do if it detected anything ?
<histo> user123: panic
<dr_willis> reinstall
<user123> then what ?
<histo> user123: Why do you think it's hacked?
<AppleJuice> user123, Reinstall the whole operating system is a solution.
<dr_willis> then dont do whatever silly you things you did that got it hacked..
<Raajhesh> nice
<dr_willis> assuming it is hacked,.
<user123> the thing is i don't know what i did :|
<histo> user123: What makes you believe it's hacked?
<AppleJuice> user123, Why do you think your computer is hacked?
<user123> well someone has been able to know what youtube vid i was watching
<histo> user123: okay perhaps they have your google login and they are viewing your history
<AppleJuice> Has thise someone acces to your computer?
<histo> user123: there is also rkhunter
<user123> nope i don't have a youtube account  and no one has a physicall access i think it's a hack
<histo> user123: Is the person on the same network
<histo> user123: Do you have a gmail account?
 * cfhowlett thinks "Did I totally miss the !details???"
<user123> well i suspect the following someone has been able to get in the router
<superman> hei user123 do you use win7
<superman> ?
<user123> y ?
<AppleJuice> Aye.. wrong channel.
<histo> superman: no he's in linux right now.
<histo> user123: How would the person get in the router? are they on the same network? Or do they live nextdoor?
<dward> user123 use wpa/wpa3 and a sentance for password, turn wep off. no one will be able to get in your router anymore
<dward> wpa2
<user123> the weird thing it's like a super duper hack i don't use wireless
<dward> turn wps off not wep
<superman> hey any finish people here?
<user123> but magicly port 80 got opened
<superman> from Finland i mean?
<DJones> superman: Probably most of them will be in #ubuntu-fi
<superman> how do i get there on that channel?
<AppleJuice> Whoa user123. How you know this person hacked into the router? Is this anyway possible from the outside?
<cfhowlett> superman, /join #ubuntu-fi
<histo> user123: if they got access to your network they could run a mitm attack and see everything you are doing.
<AppleJuice> user123, To which server does port 80 point to?
<histo> user123: without infecting your ubuntu computer at all.
<AppleJuice> user123, Your own computer or the web interface from the router?
<jesusabdullah> ugh I think I'm gonna have to roll back this laptop to use old fedora >_<
<jesusabdullah> I've tried pretty much every bokernel boot flag imaginable >_<
<cfhowlett> user123 what version of ubuntu are you using??
<dr_willis> i hope he changed the default router password......
<histo> jesusabdullah: what problem are you having?
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, 1 chinese yuan says ; no
<histo> dr_willis: I wouldn't even need access to the router just the network to do what he is describing
<user123> well i reset the router and reset the password the problem still there   he maybe infected the Loader of the router or something
<histo> dr_willis: Still think this is all bs though.
<user123> i'm using the LTS version
<histo> user123: What do you mean port 80 is open now?
<dr_willis> histo: oh yea.. i know you watched the My Little Pony season Finale! :)
<dward> you guys are bronies too?
<dward> i thought i was the only one
<user123> wait till i see
<mae_tae> hello people, can we assign different range of ip with different subnet on dhcp like subnet 192.168.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 range 192.168.6.10 192.168.6.20 }
<user123> nope port 80 is closed according to GRC
<histo> user123: opena  browser and you will see it open
<histo> user123: but not listening
<histo> mae_tae: we can do anything we wants
<AppleJuice> user123, Ask this someone why he knows you watched some youtube video. Is he admitting to have hacked you?
<user123> histo i tried using grc.com sheilds up so it was definitly open
<user123> ok will try  probebly will deny though
<cfhowlett> mae_tae, perhaps better asked in #ubuntu-server      ...
<histo> user123: Okay well that test wouldn't be definitive at all. It's completely wrong on my setup
<Logicwax> ya know what would be so awesome?  palimpsest in 12.10
<dr_willis> so get the source and compile it...
<dr_willis> !find palimpsest
<ubottu> File palimpsest found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<Logicwax> ok
<Logicwax> might be a tad bit over my head....but ill try it
<user123> ok i will do some tests with rkhunter and chkrootkit and report back
<user123> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<histo> Logicwax: what is palimpsest?
<ants> Major issue, I installed windows 8 on my desktop, grub is buggered and just boots to grub>_
<ants> please help
<dward> you probably have a misconfiguration in your grub.cfg
<jesusabdullah> histo: stock latest ubuntu on acer aspire d270-1410 doesdoesn't bootever show a desktop, just upstart text output, , nomodeset  and diacipcpi=off and friends didn't change any behavior
<dward> did you write it yourself ants
<ants> can I fix it from the grub menu? No I didn;t
<dward> you can boot if you know what kernel you are using
<jesusabdullah> histo: gfx are intel gma 3150, a known problem chipset but only really for running 3d graphics, vesa should run fine
<ants> the newest one?
<ants> I'm runinng 12.10
<dward> ants: ls to list drivs
<dward> drives
<ants> cools
<jesusabdullah> histo: I'd fart around with it for a few more days but I'm leaving from India Wedsin about 24 hrs and this kid I've been helpin mentor needs a working laptop
<jesusabdullah> histo: Apologies, internet here is REALLLY terrible
<ants> ok I have a few
<ants> ubuntu is on the sda
<ants> if that helps
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dward> you know which one has your root fs?
<mae_tae> subnet 192.168.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 192.0.0.10 192.0.0.20 } <--- is this possible to implement in ubuntu? meaning i had different range of ip's from its subnet
<dward> try ls (hd0,1)/
<jesusabdullah> histo: if you have any ideas I'd love to hear them XD
<dward> or whatever to try to find your root fs
<ants> if it's sda and it's the first to boot from in bios would that be hd0?
<ants> ok yup trying now
<ants> ok yeah thats the one man
<ants> h0
<dward> most likely hd0 but it depends on your gru config
<ants> hd0
<oxide> hello people!
<ants> what should I run now?
<ants> irc on the phone sucks lol
<superman> do run irc on iphone?
<superman> do you*
<ants> nah android because my desktop is buggered after win 8 install
<cfhowlett> jesusabdullah, you (1) checked ISO integrity with md5sum and (2) verifed boot media integrity with "Check this disk for errors"
<dward> damn i wish i could see my config
<superman> but is it possible to install irc on iphone?
<krux> yes
<jesusabdullah> cf16: I just installed it on another laptop, I can still check these but afaict the boot media itself is fine
<ants> so hd0 has my install, can I update grub some how now fromt he grub menu?
<jesusabdullah> er cfhowlett
<dward> porbably do this
<oxide> i have a question: Which is lightest os?lubuntu or xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> jesusabdullah, didn't see your last.
<dward> set root=(hd0)
<cfhowlett> oxide, I'd say they're even ...
<dward> linux /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda
<ants> ok trying now
<dr_willis> id say lubuntu is lighter, ;)
<cfhowlett> oxide, see for yourself.  install one and then install the other on top
<jesusabdullah> sorry cfhowlett terrible internet
<jesusabdullah> cfhowlett:" what I said was that I just installed it on a similar but not identical laptop so I think that's fine
<jesusabdullah> if you think it could still be an issue I can check
<dward> initrd /<your initrd image>.img
<Milestone5> can anyone please help me?
<oxide> hmmm good idea
<dward> then just boot
<cfhowlett> jesusabdullah, well, md5sum check takes ... 2 minutes?
<oxide> lubuntu taking the same updates as ubuntu
<oxide> ?
<dward> ant: but then you have to fix your grub.cfg
<Milestone5> guys, should i create a boot, swap and main partition or swap and main except boot
<Milestone5> ?
<ants> ah I got unknown filesystem
<Milestone5> my point, is the boot partition needed?
<dward> ant if that doesn't work, you should just use a live cd, mount your boot partition, then edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DJones> Milestone5: I've only ever created /, swap and /home
<dward> ant: that might take less time then trying to figure out what arguments you need to boot
<Milestone5> ok drones, i saw like 2 guides that created a 500MB /boot partition
<Milestone5> so i was curious if it is needed
<ants> when I ran linux /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda
<Milestone5> *djones
<oxide> thanks a lot,i am downloading lubuntu right now,hope it works good as xubuntu
<dward> ant: this often happens when trying to add windows or womething to boot
 * cfhowlett ... "drones" ???
<ants> it's hellish
<DJones> cfhowlett: That was a mistab/typo on my nick
<ants> what sort of change will I have to make dward
<cfhowlett> oxide, not necessary.  sudo apt-get install lxde will install the other interface.  logout, choose "lxde session" and login again
<Milestone5> so /boot isn't needed?
<dward> ants the best thing is probably to just scrape it and get a working version
<dward> ants do you have a live cd
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, strictly speaking, no it's not
<ants> so delete and then run something like update-grub? yeah I do
<dward> yes exactly
<Milestone5> cfhowlett, is it better to create it?
<DJones> Milestone5: Its not needed, if you don't create one, its automatically included with / anyway
<ants> sweet
<Milestone5> so it doesn't matter at all
<Milestone5> ?
<Milestone5> sorry for a such a nooby questions but i am a beginner
<dward> ants not sure if the live cd has grub though.... do you know how to mount rootfs from a cd?
<DJones> Milestone5: No, it won't matter if you don't create one
<Milestone5> so / and /swap is enough?
<ants> I don't but I'm gonna wing it, at least I can now browse on the desktop to work though this lol
<dward> ants do you know your partioning? did you have a seperate boot and swap partion?
<DJones> Milestone5: As a minimum yes, I always create a seperate /home so that if I reinstall, I don'#t end up overwriting my /home
<ants> yeah I do
<Milestone5> but if i don't create home, is it ok?
<Milestone5> cause i always do backups
<DJones> Milestone5: Yes it'll be fine
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, those are the minimum recommendations.
<Milestone5> i assume /home will be in / then
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, correct.
<Milestone5> ok
<Milestone5> last question
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, fwiw, I a separate /home has saved my bacon more than once ...
<Milestone5> when i finished managing partitions
<Milestone5> should i tick Format on / only or also on swap
<Milestone5> cause it is ticked on / automatically
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, run with it.
<Milestone5> so i should not tick format for swap?
<Milestone5> a.k.a. run with the format settings that the installer defined?
<dward> ants, here is a script that will get you back into your filesystem from a livecd command prompt
<dward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567562/
<ants> Thnk you!
<dward> it assumes that /dev/sda3 is root and /dev/sda1 is your boot
<dward> and that you don't have a seperate boot and grub partition
<Milestone5> guys, should i let the format tick box unticked as the installer defined
<ants> yup
<Milestone5> ?
<jeetpei> you should format
<jeetpei> Milestone5
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, those installer settings are fine.  However, if/when you set up a separate /home, ensure that you do NOT format it ...
<jeetpei> Milestone5 : you should format
<Milestone5> the "Format?" tick box got ticked only for "/"
<Milestone5> and the swap tick box is blank
<Milestone5> so i assume these settings are fine
<Milestone5> (i am serious noob)
<DJones> Milestone5: From memory, the swap tick box is greyed out anyway & doesn't need formatting
<Milestone5> it isn't greyed out but ok, you guys say i should leave it intact
<dward> ants then i would run grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX
<DJones> Milestone5: Leave as it stands
<dward> ants then like you said update-grub
<Milestone5> so now i should just pick "/" and click install now?
<jeetpei> Milestone5 : go for next step
<jeetpei> Milestone5 : yes
<krypto> How can i stop service "ksmd"? not able to send sigkill
<ants> ok
<janisozaur> is it possible to change dns settings just for one program?
<Milestone5> thank you guys for all help provided
<Milestone5> i really appreciate it
<ants> how do I know if it installed correctly according to the grub.cfg?
<Milestone5> thanks again :)
<cfhowlett> Milestone5, best of luck
<Milestone5> thanks
<Milestone5> i tried ubuntu from the cd yesterday
<Milestone5> and i am satisfied as heck :D
<dward> ants what do you mean?
<ants> I
<dawkirst> Are there any good AWS S3 clients for Ubuntu?
<Milestone5> can't wait for it being installed
<ants> I've install and updated grub and it said successful (it did this before though I believe)
<ants> can I check in the grub.cfg if it installed correctly?
<dward> grub.cfg will be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<janisozaur> dawkirst, https://code.google.com/p/s3fs/wiki/FuseOverAmazon haven't tried that though, only from reports from a friend
<dward> but it's a pretty long and confusing script ants
<cfhowlett> dawkirst, there are some listed in software center
<dward> ants but by all means take a look
<ants> ok
<dward> ants anything importatnt is at the bottom
<ants> ok
<Akshayr> in ubuntu the history of the browsed files are kept
<Akshayr> how cn i clear the history?
<dward> you could change your mount options if fstab
<dward> lol, but i'm pretty sure that only saves the time
<Toph2> Akshayr,,, what browser do you use?
<dward> not who actually browsed
<janisozaur> Toph2, i don't think he referred to web browsing history
<dward> is he talking about a browser?
<ants> THAT FIXED IT! Thank you dward, you've really helped me out man. Have a fantastic day/night!
<Toph2> jamestunnicliffe,,, ok
<Akshayr> firefox
<Akshayr> Toph2 : firefox
<Milestone5> you should be able to open it using Ctrl+H
<dward> ants glad i could help, we've all gone through that
<cfhowlett> Akshayr, what browser???
<Milestone5> and then there should be a bar on top and there will be an option to delete histroy
<Akshayr> mozilla firefox
<Milestone5> cfhowlett, firefox
<Toph2> Akshayr,,, ok,, but that only clears the history of web sites viewed
<janisozaur> Akshayr, do you want to clear web browser history or used files history?
<Akshayr> used files history
<cfhowlett> Aksel, Tools>Clear History
<cfhowlett> Aksel, nevermind ...
<dawkirst> janisozaur, cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> Aksel, you could delete your .mozilla files in your /home
<cfhowlett> dawkirst, best of luck
<Aksel> cfhowlett, please stop tabfailing :P
<janisozaur> cfhowlett, also, please stop giving wrong advice
<cfhowlett> Aksel, ah, man I JUST saw that.  sorry aksel.
<Aksel> Np :D
<jeetpei> how can i wget h-s link files
<janisozaur> jeetpei, h-s?
<jeetpei> yes h-s link files sorry i forgot to wrriten link
<Naoy> Hi, I have an issue with my OpenSSH server. When I'm trying to authent using RSA from localhost (127.0.0.1), no problem, it doesn't ask the password. But if I try remotely, I cannot and get this error :  Error attempting to parse .ecryptfsrc file; rc = [-13]
<janisozaur> jeetpei, do you mean https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HS/Link ?
<TakeItEZ> Naoy: encrypted homedir?
<Naoy> Yep
<jeetpei> yes something like that i have link say : https://server.com/h-s/20130226/38bd0009963143fa
<TakeItEZ> Naoy: see forums, there are articels about moving authorized_keys file outside ~/.ssh (which is what you need to do)
<hubahuba> Naoy: I guess it needs to be un-encrypted to read the ssh key?
<jeetpei> janisozaur :  yes something like that i have link say : https://server.com/h-s/20130226/38bd0009963143fa
<Naoy> Ok thanks all, just googled authorized_keys on encrypted fs =)
<janisozaur> jeetpei, and just using wget on that file gives what?
<hubahuba> Naoy: are you keeping an encrypted $HOME on a remote server?
 * hubahuba never considered that as an option really
<jeetpei> janisozaur : it download a html page
<janisozaur> jeetpei, i can't see your problem then
<chamoda> test
<janisozaur> chamoda, it doesn't work ;)
<jeetpei> janisozaur : no problem i am hunting for solution since last 3 days :D
<Naoy> hubahuba: what's wrong with that ?
<hubahuba> nothing wrong, just curious :-)
<hubahuba> you need a passphrase to unlock the fs?
<Naoy> nope
<hubahuba> nice. i'll have to check it out.
<hubahuba> ah, pam unlocks ecryptfs on auth. nice.
<avrelaun> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a macbookpro 7.1
<avrelaun> I'm using the latest amd64+mac iso
<avrelaun> It install correctly (altough the status bar on top is broken, displaying icons only if I click on them)
<avrelaun> But after the first reboot, I type my password and then X freezes after a few seconds
<avrelaun> I can move the mouse for a few seconds then nothing, same background but no unity
<avrelaun> no mouse, and no menubars
<jeetpei> avrelaun: try login in Ubuntu 2D session
<vikus_ka> hi all!
<cfhowlett> vikus_ka, greetings
<jeetpei> vikus_ka : Hello
<avrelaun> jeetpei: Rebooting. This laptop is  powered by a NVidia 320m
<jeetpei> avrelaun: ok, see if after rebooting issue still persist
<avrelaun> jeetpei: I had to force shutdown, ctrl+alt+F2 did not switch tty
<avrelaun> jeetpei: Already tried just rebooting, same freeze\
<n8w|> hey guys
<avrelaun> jeetpei: How can I choose Unity 2D?
<n8w|> im tryin to umount a disk but im gettin "device is busy"
<avrelaun> jeetpei: The is nothing on the display manger
<jeetpei> avrelaun: before login see small ubuntu icon in front of paassword click on that and chose Ubuntu
<avrelaun> jeetpei: There isn'ty
<n8w|> i have tried fuser -m /media/disk
<vikus_ka> My flash-usb-drive, (fat32), was have errors. I solve it, by dosfsck. All ok, but now one folder not exist. Is any way, or any soft, to see list of files in disappeared-folder? (i not need to repair folder of files; I only need to see list of original names, which was in disappeared-folder)
<janisozaur> n8w|, lsof /media/disk
<n8w|> i get very weird pid 6858c
<jephb> hey guys, i would like to ask if it is possible to display two different contents on two desplay when running ubuntu using one pc?
<n8w|> janisozaur, return nothin, i have tried it
<avrelaun> jeetpei: I'm used to see this icon next to password, but nothing here
<avrelaun> jeetpei: I did verify my iso checksum
<jeetpei> avrelaun: click on that
<hubahuba> n8w|: lsof | grep /media/disk ?
<cfhowlett> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<avrelaun> jeetpei: on what? I'm telling you i do not have the ubuntu icon
<n8w|> janisozaur, okok now i get smth...
<n8w|> hubahuba, the previous one returns stuff now:)
<janisozaur> hubahuba, lsof takes arguments, ithout any option it filters only specified file
<janisozaur> *path
<hubahuba> ah, -an or somesuch
<jephb> hey guys, i would like to ask if it is possible to display two different contents on two desplay when running ubuntu using one pc
<jephb> ?
<cfhowlett> jephb, yes it is.
<sls> join/ #als
<jephb>  <cfhowlett>,how do i do it?
<cfhowlett> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<cfhowlett> jephb, see the link
<jephb> let me see!
<jephb> anyway thanks
<jeetpei> avrelaun: which Ubuntu version you using  assumed 12.04
<Kurdistan> Hi my friend has fujitsu siemens amilo laptop and this is graphical card detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567659/ . The issue is resume back from suspend. It goes to suspend, but when wake up it goes black screen. He really likes 12.04.2.
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, i have radeon too and similar (maybe the same?) issue. the problem seems to be, that the gpu tries to output screen over hdmi when resumed from suspend
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, plugging in and unplugging hdmi brings screen back to life
<mvt007geek> Kurdistan:  to bacheye kojayi?
<thdarkknight> anyone know how to get an acer web cam to work in UE?
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, i don't know a proper solution, though, i don't put my laptop to sleep all that much
<stowelly> hi, is it possible to get screen to display multiple terminals in one? i.e like emacs windows ?
<Kurdistan> janisozaur, my friend has only a laptop/notebook nu other screen is connected.
<thdarkknight> anyone know how to get an acer web cam to work in UE?
<cfhowlett> UE?
<thdarkknight> Ultimate edition
<cam`> i work out of the box
<dward> hahah
<cfhowlett> thdarkknight, sadly, not supported here...
<janisozaur> thdarkknight, ultimate edition?
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, yes, same with my setup
<thdarkknight> yes Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<Kurdistan> janisozaur, do you know how to solve it my friend?
<janisozaur> thdarkknight, o.O what's that? there are no editions of ubuntu, especially no 'ultimate' ones
<thdarkknight> what is not supported here UE or Acer?
<Touhou11> Ubuntu ultimate edition always reminds me of this: http://funroll-loops.info/
<cfhowlett> janisozaur, it's an unsupported port of ubuntu.  there are many.  UE is not supported on this channel
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, as i said, connecting and disconnecting hdmi is a workaround that works for me. YMMV and i don't know solution to your problem
<Kurdistan> janisozaur, so you mean if he tries connecting to TV and then disconnect it will work?
<avrelaun> jeetpei: 12.10
<Viral> can someone tell me if there is a way to disable screen saver when an app (netflix) is in full screen or something
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, no. i said it works for me, so it *might* work for him too
<avrelaun> jeetpei: I'm trying an apt-get update && upgrade
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: I believe there is both a free driver (radeon) and a more non-free one (fglrx). tried both?
<avrelaun> jeetpei: If this does not work, I'm gonna go with ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Viral, it'll be in your screensaver settings ...
<jeetpei> avrelaun: yes you can try CTRL+ALT+T will open terminal for you  and try update upgrade : another thing i wanna say : have you tried Unity restart or gdm restart : hope it will help
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection?action=show&redirect=X%2FTroubleshooting%2FFglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx - allthough this might make X unusable, so you might have to reinstall or fix from the cmdline
<avrelaun> jeetpei: will try both. if nothing will try 12.04, and of nothing 13.04 !
<Viral> how do I find the screen saver settings D:
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, looked to jockey-gtk and no close source driver there.
<jeetpei> avrelaun: dnt go for 13.04 i suggest 12.04 is best : its LTS and stable
<avrelaun> jeetpei: If I do not have a choice, I'll go there
<cfhowlett> Viral, type "screensaver" in the dash ...
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<avrelaun> jeetpei: this is not a machine for me, I do not like release-based distributions, rolling-releases are much simpler...
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: I believe there are ways in ubuntu to fix this, so don't download that
<jeetpei> avrelaun: as you please dude :D
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: I got there from http://askubuntu.com/questions/127690/12-04-boots-to-black-screen-ati-radeon-hd-3200 :-)
<Viral> cfhowlett, nothing comes up
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, wake up from suspend gives black screen not booting up.
<cfhowlett> Viral,  as I'm on xubuntu, I can't exactly explain where your screensaver settings are ... perhaps someone will volunteer the intel???
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: sounds like a driver problem to me
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, he uses the radeon (opensource one)
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, no other alternative on jockey-gtk
<hubahuba> which always have had some bugs. I've seen plenty :-)
<hubahuba> what is jockey-gtk?
<hubahuba> ah, got it. a driver-gui
<janisozaur> hubahuba, a tool that supposedly detects and aids in installation of proprietary drivers
<Kurdistan> janisozaur, I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1082314  but I do not understand the solution to be honest.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1082314 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Raring wake up from S3 broken" [Medium,Fix released]
<janisozaur> hubahuba, never trust it, i haven't seen a case where it would actually work
<hubahuba> janisozaur: I hear you
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: "Raring" is 13.04, ie beta release.
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, :) I know that.
<hubahuba> Kurdistan: in the bug you mentioned it says "adding apm=off to kernel line..." - tried that?
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, no really
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, they've just updated userland, haven't really found solution or what caused the problem
<janisozaur> !xorg-edgers | Kurdistan
<janisozaur> Kurdistan, you can try googling for xorg-edgers
<hubahuba> someone has put 209 files in my /boot/grub/ ! how complicated does this have to be?
<jeetpei> hubahuba: who putted files in /boot/grub/ and what type of files it
<Kurdistan> janisozaur, sorry was reading about his issue... what can xorg-edgers help? I do not want to put unstable ppa on LTS.. it is like me want to harm him.
<janisozaur> !ppa-purge |  Kurdistan
<ubottu> Kurdistan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Nero_pr> hello world
<Kurdistan> hubahuba, apm=off will make his laptop burn overheating. psensor gave normally high temp.
<jeetpei> Nero_pr : Hello
<joshs> i am having an issue with my screen going dim all of the time
<joshs> the computer almost comes to a complete stop and the screen dims, what should i do to fix this?
<Kurdistan> janisozaur, I just installed it I do not really make that risk..
<joshs> hello
<joshs> can someone help me with an issue i am having?
<foo357> I'm going to install 12.04 LTS. Is it a good idea to create a partition for /tmp ?
<hubahuba> foo357: not really imho
<hubahuba> foo357: maybe for a server with rampant /tmp usage though
<dward> i agree with huba. not really much of a need
<foo357> ok hubahuba, thanks for the input.
<flcl> what is the command to find path to specific file? Lets say I need to find 'aaa.sql' on my virtual server?
<dward> locate aaa.sql
<superman> how do i change my nick?
<joshs> i have ubuntu 12.04lts it runs ok but i am having an issue with the windows going dim. not the whole screen, just whatever i am working on goes dim
<TakeItEZ> superman: /nick batman
<dward> flcl after runing updatedb, locate aaa.sql will work the best
<Said> thank you
<Fuzzles> how do i try uubuntu 13.04 in a vm without being slow any virtualbox settigns?
<flcl> dward: locate aaa.sql does not do anything
<Guest11907> o
<TakeItEZ> flcl: find / -name aaa.sql
<dward> flcl run sudo updatedb
<dward> flcl first
<dward> flcl then locate will work
<Guest11907> kk
<flcl> dward: what does updatedb do? (just typed it... taking time)
<dward> flcl it updates a db of all the files in your filesystem jsut like running find / but it stores that info for quick lookup
<n8w|> just crosscheckin, assume(hda=hda1,hda2hda3)if i do: dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/hda.img, this will backup the whole drive right?
<flcl> dward: just worked, thanks
<dward> flcl so locate will work just like find / but it wont need to search the entire filesystem every time you want to find something
<theadmin> n8w|: Yes, complete with the partition table.
<theadmin> n8w|: But uhhh, the kernel doesn't name the drives "hda" for quite a long time now, it should be sda
<n8w|> theadmin, ok, how about the mbr?
<theadmin> n8w|: That too.
<n8w|> theadmin, great thx
<hubahuba> n8w|: might be tricky mounting them directly though?
<esers> Hi all!
<n8w|> hubahuba, my intention with this is to have smth in case my system goes down...so i can simply use dd to copy the whole system
<flcl> hey, updatedb -v is way much more fun =))
<zorgborg> hi all, my mp3 device is no longer automatically mounts when i connect the usb/mtp cable, libmtp is installed, has the driver been removed from the kernel?
<hubahuba> n8w|: ah ok, then you should be fine :-)
<n8w|> hubahuba, good to hear:), lately i have been playing with fire
<stilia-johny> hi
<stilia-johny> hi guys
<nearst> hi ppl
<hubahuba> n8w|: place anything you care about in the cloud somewhere, files will be lost one day ;-)
<theadmin> hubahuba: It's not too hard to make the partitions from an image visible, just have to do something like "sudo partx -a sdx.img"
<hubahuba> theadmin: hm, true. but can you loopback mount them?
<stilia-johny> i need to setup a proxy for my adhoc.. i want people that be connected with my adhoc when they open the internet browser to go in my apache page first... the apache is setup in my pc as well as the adhoc
<theadmin> hubahuba: I think so. I haven't tried and the only HD I have is quite large, 300GB or so. I'm not going to loopmount that.
<n8w|> hubahuba, sure thing, but in my case its mostly about the settings...its embedded device,n it took some time to set it up right
<theadmin> hubahuba: I mean, I'm not going to dd that just to check.
 * stilia-johny i need to setup a proxy for my adhoc.. i want people that be connected with my adhoc when they open the internet browser to go in my apache page first... the apache is setup in my pc as well as the adhoc
<hubahuba> theadmin: I'm looking around for a usb stick, can't see one :-)
<bazhang> stilia-johny, dont repeat so quickly
<stilia-johny> !
<hubahuba> zorgborg: anything in dmesg?
 * realman94 晕倒
<mint> hi
<zorgborg> hubahuba: gah forgot about that, just a sec, its noted as a samsung device from lsusb at least
<gipzo> Hello. I lost my ethernet connection and wifi adapter after changing 3.0.0-12 kernel to 3.0.0-14 ( ubuntu 11.10 ). ifconfig -a shows my ethernet interface, but with hwaddr = ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff. wlan don't show in iwconfig at all
<gipzo> On 3.0.0-12 everything was working perfectly
<gipzo> Installed 3.0.0-14 with aptitude
<gyre007> how do I tell which package installed certain binary ?
<janisozaur> !apt-file | gyre007
<ubottu> gyre007: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: if it is already installed: dpkg -S filename
<janisozaur> gyre007, i *think* it can also do reverse searches
<bean> also, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<gyre007> janisozaur: this was a bit of a pain because it was actually link which was pointing to another link and that was pointing to a binary on which I could run dpkg -S :)
<gyre007> janisozaur: cheers
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: man readlink
<zorgborg> hubahuba: whats the command for viewing files in real time (i.e. so i can see whats logged to dmesg once i connect the device?)
<gipzo> I need 3.0.0-14 only for my touch-panel drivers, they are just .ko files and they don't work on other kernels...
<gipzo> Is there any way to insmod drivers for one kernel to another?
<janisozaur> zorgborg, 'tailf' or 'tail -f', you mean? these two are slightly different, though
<nsahoo> anyone knows when mysql 5.6.10 will be available in a repository? Now it has the GA status.
<nearst> tail -f
<janisozaur> zorgborg, 'tailf /var/log/syslog'. i also heard that dmesg has integrated this kind of functionality, but that doesn't have to be correct
<zorgborg> janisozaur: thanks it was tail -f i wanted, nothing seems to be logged to dmesg when i connect or disconnect it :(
<nearst> zzz
<nearst> tail -f /var/log/any- log is use for monitor any changes in ssystem
<janisozaur> zorgborg, 'dmesg' is a command that displays kernel messages, you can only follow a file, in this case you want /var/log/syslog
<zorgborg> janisozaur: aha!
<zorgborg> janisozaur: just using dmesg as a commands show it is detected properly
<zorgborg> janisozaur: but its still not mounted, nor listed from mount command
<gyre007> really strange...can someone explain to me why aren't dependencies of apt-listchanges installed ? https://gist.github.com/milosgajdos83/5038940
<janisozaur> zorgborg, what do you connect? do you want it to automount?
<janisozaur> !paste | zorgborg
<ubottu> zorgborg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<janisozaur> zorgborg, you can try pasting some part of syslog
<gyre007> basically the gist above shows that apt-listchanges depends on exim4 but when apt-listchanges is installed exim is NOT even though its listed as dependency
<gyre007> mm
<gyre007> anyone came across that ?
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: apt-listchanges suggests any MTA or exim4
<gyre007> TakeItEZ: what does that mean ?
<theadmin> gyre007: Use "apt-cache show". It provides better-looking information, wherein: Recommends: exim4 | mail-transport-agent
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: it doesn't DEPEND on a mail-transport-agent, it just suggests to install one, preferably exim4
<chalcedony> my husband seems to have lost his weather indicator from the right bottom of his GLX-Cairo-Dock, - Where can I ask about it?
<theadmin> gyre007: Meaning "exim4 OR mail-transport-agent add extra functionality to this package, but it's not necessary for it to function"
<AtuM> can anyone tell me what happens to kvm virtual guests on ubuntu when the host goes to reboot? I've left a guest running and triggered a reboot and then the guest failed to boot - i had to run a fsck manually from livecd.
<tidux> I've been reading about that buffer overflow security flaw in 3.3-3.8 kernels
<tidux> has a fix for that made it to 12.10 yet?
<gyre007> but strange thing is that apt-listchanges DID install exim on ALL but 2 servers in our infrastructure...
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: "apt-cache depends apt-listchanges"
<gyre007> and that's why I came here to ask why...
<gyre007> mm
<theadmin> gyre007: Meaning that on all but those 2 servers you had apt's install-recommends feature ON.
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: so 2 servers are not configured to install recommends/suggests
<AtuM> i suspected it would cleanly shutdown/suspend the guest.. now I think it just kills the process
<zorgborg> janisozaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567807/ syslog says the same thing about it
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: man apt-get (--no-install-recommends)
<janisozaur> zorgborg, it doesn't appear to be usb msc
<gyre007> is there a config file for that ? strange because all those servers have been built from the same image :-)
<TakeItEZ> gyre007: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<zorgborg> janisozaur: should it if it's an mp3 player?
<gyre007> thats where I went to check straight away TakeItEZ
<janisozaur> zorgborg, yes, but you might have to enable it on the device first
<tidux> seriously
<tidux> has the buffer overflow in the Linux kernel packages been fixed in Ubuntu?
<tidux> or are you all too busy forking Cyanogenmod and sucking each other's dicks?
<bazhang> tidux, thats not appropriate here
<jrib> gyre007: you probably satisfied the requirement for "exim | mail-transport-agent" with some other mta
<P4tch3r> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<gyre007> nope...no sign of any recommend option on any of the server...sudo grep -iER recom *
<gyre007> jrib: I'd like to know how to find out what satisfied that condition :)
<ikillcypher> guys what is -f ?
<P4tch3r> !current
<zorgborg> janisozaur: any ideas how i would do that? it used just mount fine a while ago (havent used it for some time), just seemed to be detected as an audio device
<jrib> gyre007: do you have aptitude?
<gyre007> jrib: yes
<ikillcypher> -f == force ?
<TakeItEZ> ikillcypher: just an option, what command you refer to? man <command>
<janisozaur> ikillcypher, quite often, yes
<P4tch3r> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> P4tch3r, /msg ubottu
<ikillcypher> repo sync -f ?
<jrib> gyre007: aptitude search '~i~Pmail-transport-agent'
<janisozaur> ikillcypher, repo help sync
<P4tch3r> bazhang: sry
<bazhang> zorgborg, what are you trying to sync? an android device?
<zorgborg> its just an mp3 player that connects via a usb cable
<janisozaur> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567807/ Samsung YP-K3
<bazhang> zorgborg, tried installing gmtp ?
<gyre007> jrib: ah I see
<SunilJoshi> Hi, whenever i press a dedicated mute button laptop speakers goes on mute but not able to unmute them using the same button
<zorgborg> bazhang: i was going to install the latest version of libmtp, will gmtp be better?
<gyre007> is there any way how I can view ONLY security updates available for upgrade ?
<SunilJoshi> i am using ubuntu12.10, in order to make it working i need to use command line alsamixer to unmute
<bazhang> SunilJoshi, dedicated mute button? on the keyboard?
<SunilJoshi> bazhang: yes
<YokoBR> Guys, please.. My HP G42 laptop is almost melting... And the fans are almost stopped... how can i control them?
<gyre007> when I start aptitude it displays them in that dialog GUI but id like to list them on the cmd line...
<MadsRC> I'm having a problem with permission on a ubuntu 12.04 box. Basicly it's a user that can't cd into a directory, cause of permission denied. Wierd thig is, the directory is 0755 user:group and while the user isn't the owner, the user is part of the group. I have a pasetebin here: http://pastebin.com/sSyV8b7g
<jrib> gyre007: you can either temporarily disable the other repositories or craft another aptitude search command...
<janisozaur> MadsRC, are permissions on parent directories also correct?
<SIGKILLer> MadsRC: Are you using ACLs?
<vandemar> what has to happen for Precise to get this iptables bug fixed?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/982961
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 982961 in iptables (Ubuntu Precise) ""RATEEST" and "statistic" modules are broken " [Medium,Fix committed]
<rudivs> I'm having problems with a website that uses java: all I see is a grey square. Chromium says I've got IcedTea 1.3 plugin, running from java-7-openjdk-i386, which is also what update-alternatives --config java says is set on the system. Any suggestions to get it working?
<MadsRC> janisozaur: as you can see, the iTunes_media folder which the user is in, has the very same permissions as the Music folder
<MadsRC> SIGKILLer: Not that I'm aware off. Haven't configred any ACL's
<zorgborg> rudivs: have you got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? might be that, was for me once
<Anomie21> Is it possible to burn a 3CD .mp3 CD onto 1 DVD that plays in a normal stereo (that can't handle .mp3)
<rudivs> zorgborg, should I have it or should I not have it?
<SIGKILLer> MadsRC: What about other folders? Do permissions work there?
<MadsRC> SIGKILLer: Yup, it's only that folder that is borked
<Said_> hi
<Said_> anyone here?
<xatr0z_> no
<bazhang> Said_, whats the support question
<zorgborg> rudivs: it's not included in the install cd, but its rather handy to have
<Said_> its my first time im here
<SIGKILLer> MadsRC: Is the folder on the same file system? Tried chmod 777?
<bazhang> Said_, please ask you ubuntu support question
<zorgborg> rudivs: it includes support for java so id install it
<MadsRC> SIGKILLer: Yup the folder is mounted with aufs from a couple of disks. Tried 777 and that didn't work
<Said_> what do you mean bazhang?
<rudivs> zorgborg, I have it enables
<bazhang> Said_, this is ubuntu support NOT chit chat
<rudivs> s/enables/enabled
<Said_> oh ok
<coolroot> does repairing the GRUB2 changes all my systems ownership which i messed up alot in my ubuntu 10.04 lucid distro? i can't boot it up normally i need to go recovery mode and from there need to do the root and type startx to be on desktop
<c2tarun> I never installed compiz, but still I can see a process compiz running in top: http://imagebin.org/248195    Can anyone please tell me why and what is this compiz?
<zorgborg> rudivs: if by enabled you mean installed, restart your browser and see if the java thing now works
<TheGrey> o/ Is there a magical way in which I can make my programs load onto seperate monitors via the autostart.sh?
<SIGKILLer> MadsRC: Try cd / then cd directory by directory all the way to the folder that is givinig you a problem
<c2tarun> TheGrey, magic is hokum
<TheGrey> c2tarun: I actually googled that, thinking it was a specfic command.
<c2tarun> lolzzz... :D :D
<zorgborg> bazhang, janisozaur: it's been detected with gmtp :)
<Tomunix> Hello
<Tomunix> I'm Franch
<Tomunix> French
<MadsRC> SIGKILLer: Found the problem... The file is, in it's original place only 0700, but the file when viewed in the aufs filesystem has 0755
<bazhang> zorgborg, can you transfer files ok?
<bazhang> !fr | Tomunix
<ubottu> Tomunix: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Tomunix> thanks ! ^^
<c2tarun> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * c2tarun just checking what ubottu said :P
<zorgborg> bazhang: nope, said says error 60- could not lock device, and then a sudden error report regarding some photo thingy gfms or similar
<bazhang> c2tarun, use /msg ubottu please
<c2tarun> bazhang, I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<bazhang> zorgborg, sounds like its recognized as a camera, not mtp then
<helmut_> hi
<juicyjones> I need a hand stetting up a reverse mirror of a directory between two boxes, want to put it on cron. i have all the commands, just need to automate it.
<zorgborg> bazhang: it does store photos too, should i try a similar program for digital cameras?
<bazhang> zorgborg, some devices let you switch between media/camera mode
<craigbass1976> The rear speaker jack on my computer isn't working, though the front jack is.  I've had this happen before and ended up using alsamixer to fix it, but I don't remember how and I know that's not the recommended method these days.
<zorgborg> bazhang: wait wait problem solved, stupidly didnt notice it was asking me for the download location, not location of the device!
<smdahlen> is there a way to configure apticron to email security updates only?
<MadsRC> ## BACKUP DIRECTORY
<MadsRC> chmod -R $ST_PERM /mnt/disk01/backup
<MadsRC> chown -R $mads_user:$users_group /mnt/disk01/backup
<MadsRC> chown -R $nathalie_user:$users_group /mnt/disk01/backup/nathalie
<MadsRC> ## DATA DIRECTORY
<FloodBot1> MadsRC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<realman94> hello
<zorgborg> rudivs: did you manage to get java working?
<andrew515> I have not visited wiki.ubuntu.com for a while, but now that site is redirecting all http requests to an https server with an incorrect security certificate.  Anyone aware of this? I can't find any discussions about it online.
<bons> How do I share the apt database between two Ubuntus?
<kubanc> hellow! I have a problem with free space in Ubuntu. I've made two partition. One has mount point '/' and the other one has mount point '/home'. Ubuntu is saying that i have 0 free space, but as i look with disk usage analyzer it says that the biggest file  is googlechorome/defaule with size 558MB
<bazhang> bons, the database? or the actual packages
<przemek_> hello can you tell me in terms of mbps, how much data i can transfer with my
<przemek_> 100tb  traffic acount ?
<Folorn> if you got it setup where when u start irc your auto join channels pop up how you add a channel to that list?
<Folorn> in xchat :)
<bons> bazhang: I'd like to install the same programs on two machines, and keep apt synchronized
<przemek_> i got 1000mb port
<linuxdoc66> howdy
<bazhang> Folorn, sure, edit the server and seperate the channels with a comma
<bazhang> !aptoncd | bons
<ubottu> bons: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<andrew515>  I have not visited wiki.ubuntu.com for a while, but now that site is redirecting all http requests to an https server with an incorrect security certificate.  Anyone aware of this? I can't find any discussions about it online.
<bons> bazhang: I'd like to share the files, it's for saving space on the disk between virtual machines.
<meLon> My cursor is getting trapped on display 0.1. It can move freely on 0.0, but as soon as it goes to 0.1 it becomes trapped.  Any ideas on what could cause this? (Gnome AMD)
<bons> That is, install once, and automatically have the other machine see it
<kubanc> Hellow. When i looked the folder size of proc i get this: Folder:"proc";   Type:"folder (inode/directory)";   Content:" 91,344 items, totalling 140.7 TB (some contents unreadable)"
<bazhang> bons so something like apt-mirror perhaps?
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror | bons
<ubottu> bons: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-6 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 102 kB
<mjuszczak> Where does network manager store it's configs?
<bons> bazhang: hm, no, I don't to mirror the packages. Let me explain better. I can share the /usr to share the binaries, so new binaries installed from A are seen from B. But I fear that B's apt-get won't see it, because it has its own repository.
<gyre007> is there any way to avoid being shown package changelog when doing apt-get install pkg on already installed pacakge ?? I specified -y option to not be prompted for the Y/n question but changelog is being displayed arrgh
<gyre007> looks like apt-listchanges is being triggered...
<bons> grey007: apt-get whatever > /dev/null 2>&1
<gyre007> but why is apt-listchanges being triggered ?
<gyre007> basically its displaying changelog and immediately calling LESS command
<gyre007> so I have to quit less in order to continue with the installation...
<Pici> gyre007: do you want to see changelogs ever?
<gyre007> I want to see the install progress...not the changelog...I think this started happening once the apt-listchanges has been installed...
<gyre007> there has got to be some cmd line option to avoid it...i just cant find it mm
<Pici> gyre007: then remove apt-listchanges
<Pici> gyre007: thats what that package is for, showing changelogs
<gyre007> Pici: I need it to send the changelogs with package updates mail notifications...
<Scarberian> Hi, I am about to run lm-sensors for the first time on this installation. Last time I ran it on this hardware, it got to my graphics card and froze my system up hard. If I switch to another TTY without an X session and run sensors-detect would that avoid the freeze?
<Pici> gyre007: then use sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges and only select the mail option
<gyre007> Pici: mm will look into that....
<gyre007> Pici: looks like -qq does what I was looking for...ignoring list-changes :)
<proth> Hi. I'm having trouble editing my /etc/network/interfaces file even with root permissions. The problem is described here but was left unresolved: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+question/204186
<qdb> hello. i have recorded several phrases. they are in separate tracks, that is good for me. but iwant to play tracks separately. how to do so? no reply in #audacity
<ophuk> If I want du -sh /home/* & /home/home_usage.txt to run as a cron job can I just put that in the crontab editor like that?
<bean__> ophuk: what do you think that & /home/home_usage.txt is doing
<purplerain> hai. i have problem with my webcam, it is laggy but strangely the resources given from htop is low. i also test it from a Live CD but all is smooth. what could be the problem? thanks
<krabador>  onthenite
<spotter> anyone here use vnc and have problems with a "stuck" alt/super key?
<spotter> (i.e. hit tab in bash and it alt-tab's instead of auto complete or in gnome, try to hit up arrow to go through command history and it alt-up's (maximizes) the window
<spotter> it seems to be an old issue
<meLon> I am having issues with my dual-head ati setup.  My mouse gets stuck on the secondary x screen and cannot return to the primary one.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/261574/cursor-trapped-on-secondary-x-screen
<qdb> muting one of them suggested in ##linux. it works. but it is not comfortable
<carnafx> is it better to install Ubuntu Latest Release or Long Term Support?
<carnafx> help appreciated
<qdb> no , it should be comfortable for me
<holstein> carnafx: "better" is a matter of opinion.. you can load both up and test them live.. newer packages vs stability... is the 12.10 unstable? no... do you want 5 years support? its really up to you
<carnafx> I want to use it as my main computer
<carnafx> to play steam games
<carnafx> and install wine
<carnafx> or equivelant
<carnafx> I'm new to linux
<san>     Applications -> Themes & Tweaks -> Mouse -> Touchpad   what is this application specfically?
<sliddjur> Im having yellow dots all over youtube.... using google chrome
<ophuk> bean__: sorry, had this window minimized, it's supposed to be &> /home/home_usage.txt and it will print out the du command or an error if one happens
<bean__> yea
<Folorn> anyone who use's xchat could you help me with a small problem- i wanna pin a channel to my startup list could someone please tell me how quick?
<carnafx> what version would be best for playing steam games and running wine?
<bazhang> Folorn, edit the server under xchat menu for channels to auto join, as I said before
<ophuk> bean__: but would that work or do I have to put in a script and tell cron to run the script?
<bean__> i would imagine that would work
<Folorn> sorry might have missed your first one... 1sec
<bean__> you could, you know, try it
<ikillcypher> guys
<ikillcypher> rm -rf ~/android/system/vendor/samsung  < delete directory
<purplerain> hai. i have problem with my webcam, it is laggy but strangely the resources given from htop is low. i also test it from a Live CD but all is smooth. what could be the problem? sorry for repeating, i got DC, thanks
<ikillcypher> rm -rf ~/android/system/vendor/samsung  < delete directory delete everything inside the folder right
<ophuk> bean__: I did but didn't seem to run and but it's just running a command like executing a script would
<hari_> hallo, myself hari who is using ubuntu for the past 6 months
<hari_> is there any body to answer my question reg. wine
<san> what is the application for configuring a mouse/trackpad?
<holstein> carnafx: either.. but steam states 12.04 support, officially
<hari_> windows application
<holstein> !ask | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<san> never mind, found it
<holstein> san: what operating system/desktop environment are you using?
<k1l_> hari_: depending wine you might better ask the wine guys for support.
<k1l_> !wine | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> !appdb | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> hari_, check the appdb, /join #winehq
<hari_> #winehq
<hari_> windows application worked earlier in 12.10 via wine some 1 month back is not now opening
<mdh> hari_: please be specific about which application
<hari_> it is a astrology software
<holstein> hari_: maybe just downgrade back to what was working.. or reinstall wine/or the windows application.. or try the wine channel..
<bazhang> hari_, thats for the appdb and #winehq
<hari_> ok
<sddhrthrt> why is ubottu called ubottu?
<sddhrthrt> just out of curiosity
<holstein> sddhrthrt: like, ubuntu+bot..
<MichaelP> Any idea's why pulseaudio EQ screws with system volume?  everytime i change setting on pulse eq i have to trun pc volume back up !!
<sddhrthrt> holstein: yeah, makes sense.
<holstein> MichaelP: eq could make the volume seem lower...
<B0101> hi, which repo do i get MIDI drivers from?
<MichaelP> holstein: no.. volume truns down from a 100% to 77%
<holstein> MichaelP: could be tied together somehow.. i dont trust the labels in alsa.. thats where you would likely need to look and would be the place to put bug reports.. alsa... you are using hte EQ in pavucontrol?
<MichaelP> holstein: no.. useing pulseaudio eq
<Pwnguin1> How do I order an Ubuntu?
<mdh> Pwnguin1: a install disc?
<Pwnguin1> Yes
<holstein> MichaelP: maybe you could just use the eq in the application, such as in vlc... as a workaround
<mdh> Pwnguin1: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1027
<mordonez> Hi guys, my wifi stopped working suddenly
<MichaelP> holstein: pulseaudio eq has better sound. with more bands
<Pwnguin1> What if I delete my original Operater system first and theen take the disk and insert it and install the ubuntu? What gonna happen then?
<mordonez> am I in the right place for help?
<holstein> MichaelP: should be the same sound... but if you percieve it better, or just prefer it, go for it.. the question is, what is the issue? is it pulse? or alsa? where do you put the bug? do you know anyone else with that hardware to confirm it?
<holstein> MichaelP: are you up to date with all upgrades?
<roasted> Hello! Does anybody use Everpad? I had mine sync up once but after that it refuses to sync at ALL.. curious if anybody else ran into this.
<mindracer> Is it possible to run Windows within Ubuntu like a VM, but instead of creating a VM, using the windows installed on one of my partitions?
<mordonez> I get this message
<mordonez> Feb 26 11:26:56 mordonez-Inspiron-1090 NetworkManager[1049]: <info> (wlan1): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]
<mordonez> Feb 26 11:26:56 mordonez-Inspiron-1090 NetworkManager[1049]: <info> (wlan1): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]
<Soban> mindracer: you mean dual boot ?
<mordonez> you have any ideas why?
<mdh> mindracer: it'll still be a vm, but you can make a vm that uses that partition as a virtual disk i believe
<mordonez> I have tried a lot of options I have found on the web
<mindracer> i already have a dual boot, i just wanted to boot my windows within ubuntu
<mordonez> and nothing
<Folorn> there was no need to be ignored all i did was ...simply miss the txt you sent ... sorry for missing it bazhang
<compdoc> mindracer, dont think thats possible
<mindracer> mdh: oh yeah? i guess i should install virtualbox and see
<mindracer> compdoc: darn
<compdoc> mindracer, besides, if you run WIndows in a vm, it doesnt allow you to run netflix, etc.
<mindracer> im really liking ubuntu 12.10, i havent touched ubuntu in over a couple years, its very polished now, i think im gonna abandon windows :D
<jamesgcd> mindracer: its nice to see you like Ubuntu :)! My advice though would just be if you already have windows, don't delete it entirely incase you ever need to go back into it, especially since you've already paid for it.
<Pwnguin1> Does Ubuntu support blu ray disc?
<carnafx> I installed Ubuntu on my computer to a seperate hard drive but it has installed the grub boot loader. how do I remove this so when I take out the linux HDD it doesn't go to GRUB recovery?
<jamesgcd> carnafx, which OS would you want to load up after you remove Linux?
<mindracer> compdoc: ok.  do u have a ubuntu media center? im looking at "small pc" hardware, but dont know how ubuntu will perform with an intel atom or amd e-350 for example
<marahin> Pwnguin1, it's hardware dependency
<carnafx> Windows 7
<Pwnguin1> yes, but it will work if i have connect a blu ray in the hardware?
<carnafx> jamesgcd, Windows 7
<Pwnguin1> if i got the right requirements?
<marahin> I don't understand the question.
<carnafx> I'm logged into Windows 7 atm
<compdoc> mindracer, Id like to try those low power use cpus, but Im afraid
<marahin> If you have hardware that is able to handle blue ray discs, it will work in Ubuntu too.
<Folorn> anyone know how to change font in xchat?
<jamesgcd> carnafx: you need to have either the windows installation CD, or to write a recovery cd to a dvd or USB (windows has a program that lets you do this). You then boot up into it, access the command prompt inside the cd and use the command "bootrec.exe /fixmbr"
<Pwnguin1> Okay marahin
<Touhou11> Folorn: It's in the preferences
<bazhang> Folorn, try in #xchat
<BluesKaj> !bluray | Pwnguin1
<ubottu> Pwnguin1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mindracer> compdoc: so am i. lol. i guess ill have to check youtube and see if anyone has experienced them.  check out Zotec Zbox, they look cool!
<Pwnguin1> I see
<Folorn> thanks guys
<Espen_> what is the diference between a analog profile and a digital profile, in terms of sound settings in Ubuntu? A person asked me which of those two i use, in a bug report.....
<Folorn> didn't know it had its own channel....you all been a huge help
<Pwnguin1> I'm in the process of reading on links. sorry my english is not best
<carnafx> jamesgcd, is there a way I can set it so that I can select which HARDDRIVE to boot without using a boot loader?
<holstein> carnafx: i have used the bios for that
<jamesgcd> carnafx: I don't think so. You need to use a bootloader of some sort along the way, unless you mean something else, as in making the computer use the bootloader on a different drive entirely than the default
<carnafx> I can press F8 to select which harddrive to boot from but without the other harddrive plugged in it won't boot because it's reliant on the Grub boot loader
<holstein> carnafx: remove that "reliance" from grub
<Folorn> hehe
<jamesgcd> carnafx: you could install the grub bootloader on the drive it loads by default
<BluesKaj> carnafx, you need a bootloader in order to select between OSs
<Folorn> hmmm
<holstein> carnafx: i used to put grub on each drive, or sd card, or usb stick, and just select from the bios
<carnafx> I thought I could just set it to boot from a HDD like how you set it to boot from the CD-ROM first?
<Espen_> Need help with a bug report, not sure if guy replying knows what i am asking about.
<Espen_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1132396
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132396 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, playback] volume slider problem, volume reset to 100% on s/pdif devices after changing default playback." [Undecided,New]
<onefix_work> Anyone know if there are any projects taking over for ZoneMinder / Motion?  It seems that both projects are inactive now...
<holstein> carnafx: you can, but you'll need something to boot when you select that drive
<Pwnguin1> Can an ubuntu collaborate with a HTC phone? I mean like combine together, communicate like send pics or whatever? does it work?
<carnafx> so if I fix the mbr on the windows 7 HDD it should work then?
<jamesgcd> carnafx: To help explain this, theres two bits to grub. The Master Boot Loader, which is a few bytes on the media you wont be able to view as a normal file, and the /boot partition (although it could just be a /boot folder on your root drive). You need *BOTH* of these to work in tandem, and nom using the windows bootloader wont work to boot up grub
<mdh> carnafx: startup repair might be able to fix this easily
<aranax> Hi! I want to change the default file manager on firefox, I dont want to use nautilus, where I have to change the config?
<holstein> Pwnguin1: nothing in ubuntu is preventing the phone from connect via USB and showing up as a drive.. you might want webshare, or airdroid (assuming you are using android)
<carnafx> I understand that part
<carnafx> but I want each HDD to be stand alone
<jamesgcd> carnafx: If you repair your computer with the windows bootloader, it'll only boot windows. If you repair/install it with the grub bootloader, it could load windows and linux
<Pwnguin1> Yes, then there are not so much problem thank you
<carnafx> so I can choose to boot from each HDD manually
<BluesKaj> carnafx, yes if you have only one OS you can set the bootloader to choose it without a timeout  , but if you have more than one OS , you need to set the bootloader to have oprional choices
<carnafx> is that possible?
<holstein> carnafx: i have done this using the bios.. with windows bootloaders, or grub per drive
<holstein> carnafx: yes.. ^^
<carnafx> ok sorry but how would I go about doing that?
<carnafx> cause I can press f8 and it lets me choose what media to boot from
<BluesKaj> even with stand alone HDDs you still need a bootloader , carnafx\
<holstein> carnafx: you'll need to decide what you want on each drive, and "clean them up"... put MBR per drive, or whatever.. and keep in mind what can break when, and how to fix it
<carnafx> hmm
<jamesgcd> carnafx: Im having trouble telling what youre asking for :/. When you press f8 its asking for media, this media will have its own bootloader and thats how it boots an O.S off of it. You can't not use a bootloader entirely :p
<carnafx> I'm thinking virtual machines would be easier lol
<holstein> carnafx: or, just grub, and know how to "Fix" it, if something happens
<BluesKaj> carnafx, other wise you'll have to go into the bios at each boot to choose which drive is default at at boot
<carnafx> but even when I select a different harddrive it defaults back to the boot loader
<carnafx> :/
<carnafx> oh I can't just choose a HDD
<holstein> carnafx: "it" didnt for me.. it booted what i had on the drive i chose
<Dizzle> carnafx you can in your bios
<carnafx> I have to go into the BIOS and tell it which harddrive has the boot sector?
<holstein> carnafx: i *did* choose a drive, from the bios.. then, it booted whatever was on that drive
<yosvany> Does anyone know how to add a personalized app to the unity launcher?
<carnafx> hmm
<carnafx> ok thanks
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> When I connects to the server on IRC. It say somthing about Harry Potter but i cant read all so fast. i dont understand why?
<Dizzle> carnafx are you dealing with grub and oses on multiple drives or is this all on the same harddrive
<carnafx> multiple drives
<holstein> I-have-T1NYP3N15: the server? freenode?
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> on freenode yes
<Dizzle> carnafx and the wrong os is booting by default?
<carnafx> hence why I mentioned I can select different HDDS
<SonikkuAmerica> I-have-T1NYP3N15: (a) It's part of the MOTD, (b) Your nick is inappropriate
<BluesKaj> carnafx, I don't understand what you are trying to do , the bootloader/grub lert you choose the OSs . no matter on which HDD they are located
<Dizzle> carnafx i just got here trying to help sorry
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> HOW YOU FIGURE OUT SECRET CODE?
<leehambley> is anyone here familiar enough with `runit` to tell me how to clear the $0 line, so that I only see current errors in the `ps` output ?
<SonikkuAmerica> I-have-T1NYP3N15: I 5P34K 1337... O.o
<holstein> I-have-T1NYP3N15: watch the caps... what is the question?
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> What does MOTD mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> !motd
<mdh> I-have-T1NYP3N15: try scrolling up to read it
<carnafx> Message of the Day
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> it was much more when i connecting
<carnafx> this is what I want to do
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> it talking about harry potter on ubuntu server... LOL?
<carnafx> Press F8 / Select HDD / If I select HDD1 it will boot Windows 7 / If I select HDD2 it will boot Ubuntu
<carnafx> no need for a boot menu
<Dizzle> carnafx um so you want to do more work to boot your os?
<holstein> carnafx: you'll want grub there on hdd2
<Dizzle> instead of grub comming up and just picking what os to boot
<carnafx> I want to be able to manual select HDD
<jamesgcd> carnafx: just to be sure, when it says hdd1 and hdd2 thats definitely different harddrives and not just different partitions, right?
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> im expert
<carnafx> yeah I'm not that retarded lol
<carnafx> I have a docking bay
<carnafx> it's a laptop HDD with Ubuntu on it
<BluesKaj> carnafx, that's what the booloader/grub let's you do , it just shows the kernels and OSs rather than the HDDs they are located on
<holstein> I-have-T1NYP3N15: you can run /motd and scroll up to read the message
<carnafx> yeah but I'd like to be able to boot like how if you insert a CD/DVD-ROM it boots from there instead
<BluesKaj> i give up
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> ok i know see
<carnafx> like when you insert an A: disk
<carnafx> 1.44
<carnafx> and boot from that
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> i mean i now see
<holstein> carnafx: the cd has a bootloader.. you'll want, as i had, a bootloader per/disk.. then you select that disk from the bios and boot it
<carnafx> YES
<carnafx> that's what I want to do
<carnafx> but I don't want a boot loader menu
<Dizzle> ....
<mdh> carnafx: set the timeout to 0 then
<Dizzle> lol
<mordonez> I have this problem
<carnafx> but then it will only boot to Ubuntu
<mordonez> exaclty
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<mordonez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081414
<holstein> carnafx: i let windows manage its own.. i put grub where i wanted it.. per disk.. and i selected from the bios what "disk" to boot.. but i dont do that now, since it was not that spectacular
<I-have-T1NYP3N15> run /motd
<mordonez> anyone can help me?
<jamesgcd> carnafx: its possible to remove the menu but keep the ability to change the OS running by making the menu invisible and have it only appear if you push a button at the right time if thats what you mean
<carnafx> ok this is the step by step
<carnafx> 1. BIOS Boots (Press F8 to choose media to boot from)
<BluesKaj> he wants plug n play when docking the laptop
<carnafx> 2. Press F8
<carnafx> 3. Select HDD1 >> Windows MBR >> Loads Windows
<holstein> carnafx: i just put grub per device.. and had that functionality, as you want.. selecting the drives from the bios popup
<carnafx> 4. Select HDD2 (Instead) >> GRUB >> Loads Ubuntu
<carnafx> instead
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi! Forgive 117 lines of pastebin but I think my issue is self-evident: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568098/
<carnafx> when I select HDD1 atm it loads the grub boot loader
<holstein> carnafx: correct.. thats how it looks.. but, you can run into issues when you update grub, and it wants to add a drive that might not be present all the time.. so you should understand what can break, and how, and how to "fix" it
<holstein> carnafx: yes.. thats how it worked for me.. i selected them from bios, and booted them.. it was not trivial, and took more overhead to administer than i cared to do
<SonikkuAmerica> In that link above lines 59-75 are the most important.
<carnafx> yeah problem is because I had Windows 7 installed first and I install Ubuntu on a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT HDD. it has wiped the MBR (I think) and replaced it with GRUB
<carnafx> instead of having GRUB on the Ubuntu HDD
<SonikkuAmerica> But seriously, Wine wants to throw out Precise's X server?!
<Dizzle> grub can boot that windows drive too...
<MongolianDude> Hello all, I'm broke my Unity. how to install it?
<holstein> carnafx: thats not a "problem" thats the functionality of the bootloader you chose to install during the os installation
<kikilalala> flash and ubuntu just don't mix
<carnafx> I don't like it like that
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity*
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<holstein> carnafx: i used to not install then, and manually installed and configured each time
<MongolianDude> ok let's try
<BluesKaj> carnafx, grub installs to the mbr sector by default
<elisa87> do you know what does this mean ? "now, via GDB attach to the process."
<carnafx> because the Ubuntu drive is meant to be temoporary. If I take out the Ubuntu drive nothing boots
<Dizzle> AH
<holstein> carnafx: you might not like it, and dont have to do it that way.. but its what 99.8% of default users will want/need
<holstein> carnafx: manually put grub where you want it
<mordonez> Hi guys any ideas on wifi problems?
<MongolianDude> command gives me package conflicting error
<holstein> mordonez: no.. i would try the suggestions in that forum post..
<mordonez> ok, thanks
<carnafx> how do I do that?
<carnafx> holstein
<holstein> !grub | carnafx
<ubottu> carnafx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Espen_> Anyone know Pulseaudio really well? What is diference between a digital out profile and analog profile? Can i use a analog profile on S/pdif? (how is that possible?)
<holstein> Espen_: no.. spidif is digital output
<holstein> Espen_: that is hardware locked to digital.. and cant send analog output
<Espen_> okey, coz someone asked me if i used analog or digital when using s/pdig
<Espen_> confusing...
<carnafx> anyways
<Espen_> s/pdif*
<carnafx> thanks for the help
<carnafx> I'm gonna try get some sleepo
<carnafx> later
<carnafx> sleep*
<FloodBot1> carnafx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MongolianDude> i've successfully logged to the unity session
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: Beautiful.
<MongolianDude> but there is no window
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: O.o
<MongolianDude> only wallpaper appears
<MongolianDude> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: Right-click. Does a menu appear?
<MongolianDude> yes
<MongolianDude> Change desktop wallpaper command works
<MongolianDude> and this is now window title
<MongolianDude> panel appears on my center
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: Then something's wrong. What version is this?
<MongolianDude> it's 12.10
<MongolianDude> SonikkuAmerica thank you for helping me
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: You're welcome.
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: Let's see... does hitting Ctrl+Alt+T and typing [ compiz --replace ] work?
<MongolianDude> woow
<MongolianDude> terminal appearing
<coldmachinery> hi i have a question. does ubuntu play well with an ati4850?
<MongolianDude> and there are fatal errors
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: Can you pastebin them?
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: (press Ctrl+Shift+C to copy from terminal)
<holstein> coldmachinery: load up a live CD and try it
<MongolianDude> I couldn't call browser from this session
<BluesKaj> Espen_,  spdif is a digital output by default , no analog signal appears on' that connection afaik
<MongolianDude> sudo permission needed for compiz --replace?
<Espen_> hmm okay blueskaj
<Espen_> i happen to write a bug, and i have this feeeling that the one trying to help don't understand my issue with this:
<Espen_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1132396
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132396 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, playback] volume slider problem, volume reset to 100% on s/pdif devices after changing default playback." [Undecided,New]
<holstein> yeah, it cant.. the hardware doesnt do analog.. spdif is digital only, and cant send analog.. it doesnt do any D/A conversion there, hence why you might want to use it.. to use a better external clock
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: Not that I know of
<coldmachinery> is there a way to get the icon panel to the left to exactly match my desktop color?
<MongolianDude> I called it with sudo
<MongolianDude> and there is one error
<BluesKaj> Espen_, do you have pavucontrol installed , it might help , It's avol ctrl for pulse
<SonikkuAmerica> MongolianDude: And that it?
<SonikkuAmerica> *is
<Espen_> blueskaj no i don't
<MongolianDude> compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen : 0
<holstein> Espen_: i agree with BluesKaj ... pavucontrol is one of the first things i install
<BluesKaj> try it Espen_
<holstein> MongolianDude: i would try logging in as another user, a test user.. if all is well, then you can remove user config files from your current account
<MongolianDude> holstein : thank you for help, I'm gonna try it
<meLon> My mouse keeps getting stuck on DISPLAY=:0.1. http://askubuntu.com/questions/261574/cursor-trapped-on-secondary-x-screen
<coldmachinery> is there a way to get the unity panel to exactly match a custom desktop color?
<holstein> !patience | coldmachinery
<ubottu> coldmachinery: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> coldmachinery: its all open, so anything is technicall possible.. though, i find customizing unity to be "limited" by default
<coldmachinery> ok
<holstein> coldmachinery: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146354/how-do-i-change-the-unity-launcher-color
<SonikkuAmerica> coldmachinery: It already should, starting with 12.10.
<coldmachinery> but it does not match exactly
<coldmachinery> it a bit off color
<superdo> can I reset the net when I open my notebook? It doesnt go live unfortunately
<coldmachinery> im going to read that
<YokoBR> "I'll help you to control your laptop's fan" - No one said ever.
<schweppes__> hello
<Camulus> anyone on ?
<Camulus> need some help
<Camulus> need some help with ubuntu 12.10
<genii-around> !details | Camulus
<ubottu> Camulus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Espen_> blueskaj, happens same in pavuctrl....
<Espen_> :(
<Espen_> not saving volume settings, if changing playback
<MongolianDude> is there any total reconfiguring script out there?
<coldmachinery> i know mint is most popular on distrowatch, but it seems that ubuntu is the third most used os so my question, why do people use ubuntu over mint?
<coldmachinery> there must be a reason?
<xangua> !ot | coldmachinery
<ubottu> coldmachinery: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<troulouliou_dev> h i have installed ubuntu 12.10 on a dell M6700 with a core I7 at 2.90 ghz freq , however /proc/cpuinfo; lscpu and other tools show me that it is only at 1.2 Ghz; how can i change that ?
<Camulus> I can't see/use a 400 GB partition in ubuntu (i/m a new in ubuntu), can anyone help me ??????
<troulouliou_dev> cpu MHz		: 1200.000
<coldmachinery> kk
<goudkov> hi guys. i'm trying to restore from a full-disk backup with a private partition. the entire system is fine, but private partition isn't mounted. so when i log in, i see the plain (and empty) home directory. the backup/restore is done with rsync -aHx --numeric-ids on the root. i only have one partition and swap. any ideas what to look into?
<goudkov> not private partition. private home directory
<Camulus> I can't see/use a 400 GB partition in ubuntu (i'm new in ubuntu), can anyone help me ??????
<troulouliou_dev> Camulus, use gparted
<Camulus> troulouliou_dev: i/m new in ubuntu....i have no ideea what pgarted is :)
<dsprc> Camulus: it is a graphical partition management tool
<MongolianDude> glxinfo gives me error : unable to open display
<MongolianDude> it's a driver issue
<MongolianDude> right?
<troulouliou_dev> Camulus, apt-get install gparted ; gparted
<lisandrop05> hello to every one
<dsprc> Camulus: are you trying to format the drive or access data already on a partition?
<compdoc> goudkov, if you use the gnome disk util, can you mount it
<lisandrop05> please I need your help
<compdoc> ?
<Camulus> the partition is unformated and unmounted....
<lisandrop05> I accidentaly delete every file in the /bin folder
<lisandrop05> but I'm working on a VPS
<Dizzle> ...
<lisandrop05> and reinstalling is not a acceptable
<goudkov> compdoc: it's a situation with a bad drive. i have the most recent backup. it was done with "rsync /" so it includes the Private directory. i restored the whole thing, fixed mbr, grub, crypttab (for swap). but when i log in, the Private is not mounted.
<boze> ctrl + z ? : - P
<goudkov> the only thing different is uuid of the drive
<ner0x> Anything in the repo that can manage financials and connect to my bank account?
<dsprc> Camulus: then just use gparted to format the disk and you will be on your way
<goudkov> i can probably mount it manually, but i want to restore the whole system as it was before from that backup.
<compdoc> goudkov, uuid changes when you change a partition. is that all you think is wrong?
<goudkov> compdoc: it's a new drive. and all config in the backup is from the old drive. i had to update fstab for example for the new uuid.
<goudkov> compdoc: it could be what's causing Private not to be mounted. but i can't find the logs for ecryptfs
<goudkov> not in syslog
<goudkov> uuid is the only thing that's different now.
<MongolianDude> no luck at all :*(
<MongolianDude> I've been to try to install ubuntu again
<MongolianDude> managed to prepared usb iso boot
<MongolianDude> and boot doesn't work
<MongolianDude> I guess it's UEFI issue
<MongolianDude> ah sorry guys for my bad English
<dsprc> i have a problem with Xorg. i can get to lightdm but after i enter my login credentials it does not load the desktop but instead displays a blank screen for a second then kicks me back to the lightdm login screen
<Guest51819> alyce außer kontrolle
<Pici> !de | Guest51819
<ubottu> Guest51819: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dsprc> may also be a symptom of some other problem i have; being everytime i get a kernel update or something remotely linked to the graphics stack i have to do a bunch of voodoo to even get X going again
<glenn_> I have a strange problem  i've mount my nfts disk as follow  on command line mount -t  ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/windows. Why can i see them in the file explorer Personoal folder
<BluesKaj> glenn_, whynot add the ntfs drive to fstab ?
<amcsi_work> how do I select a window without registering a click event on it?
<kikilalala> flash and ubuntu just don't mix
<glenn_> blueskaj  it is for a test to see how to mount it and than top put in the fstab
<BluesKaj> glenn_, instead of using /dev/sdc1 , use /dev/sdc
<glenn_> Blueskaj, But what is the reason that is see in the explore all the partions exept the Windows XP Partion
<llutz> very unlikely that windows resides on a raw drive /dev/sdc
<glenn_> Why To use /dev/sdc
<llutz> glenn_: it makes no sense
<BluesKaj> llutz, well there are recovery partitions on windows etc that might be using /dev/sdc1.2,3
<llutz> BluesKaj: even then it makes no sense to look for /dev/sdc
<llutz> BluesKaj: that is the raw drive, very unlikely it holds any files/filesystems
<BluesKaj> ok llu then expalin why it makes no sense
<BluesKaj> llutz,^
<glenn_> bleuskaj the SDC1 is the windows partion
<stepcellwolf> could some one help me, why my ubuntu 12.04 has no sound in lenovo thinkpad edge e330, it has few minutes ago, but now it just stoped. When I plugin the headphones it works but no sound from speakers
<stepcellwolf> this issue has happened few time, but after reboot the issue is fix, unfortunately not any more
<kalenjohnson> stepcellwolf, if you click on the sound icon in the top bar, and click sound settings, make sure the speakers you want to use are highlighted
<stepcellwolf> done that many times, still it is not working
<glenn_> Why can't i see my ntfs drive in the explorer
<akhilblue> Hey guys. How do i add facebook account? i cant seem to add facebook account..
<kalenjohnson> stepcellwolf, what about the test button? does that do anything?
<stepcellwolf> no
<BluesKaj> ok llutz I see your point  I forgot that Windows always looks to install on /dev/sda
<dsprc> stepcellwolf: do you get any output if you run 'speaker-test' from a terminal?
<glenn_> Blueskaj why cant i see the mounted Windows Partion in my File explorer
<llutz> BluesKaj: thats not the point. the point is, that windos would NOT install into /dev/sda because that is not a partition, it would install into sdaX
<stepcellwolf> no sound at all, I will try soon a live ubuntu usb to see if this will work
<kalenjohnson> llutz, you mean sda#? like sda1, sda2, etc?
<llutz> kalenjohnson: yes
<BluesKaj> llutz, yes , but initially it looks for /dev/sda to create , sda1
<kalenjohnson> I'll go with that, my Windoze installation is sitting in sda1 and 2
<dsprc> stepcellwolf: maybe try 'alsactl restore' if speaker-test didnt produce any output
<glenn_> Why can't i see by drive icoon of The windows partion in the file explorer
<llutz> whatever, windows will not install onto a drive (without dirty hacks), it always will use partitions (whatever numbering). And thus it makes no sense to try to "mount /dev/sdb " to look for windows files BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok formatting a drive would create dev/sda1 ... I'm a bit rusty since I havent dealt with a windows partition for a while
<stepcellwolf> no sound either
<dsprc> glenn_: just create a bookmark if it is already mounted
<glenn_> dsprc how can i creat a bookmark
<llutz> BluesKaj: it wouldn't but lets drop it here ;)
<glenn_> dsprc how can i created a bootmark
<BluesKaj> llutz, yeah , I should have checked blkid , my Windows HDD , /dev/sda1: UUID="34505BF0540CC8C1" TYPE="ntfs" :)
<glenn_> how can i created a book mark for a mouted drive
<dsprc> stepcellwolf: 'alsactl init' it will attempt to set audi devices to a default state
<glenn_> dsprc
<sagarnikam123> I just joined first time IRC chat
<glenn_> how can  i created a bookmark for amounted drive
<coldmachinery>  /ns register password email
<stepcellwolf> no sound either, maybe it is a hardware problem
<dsprc> glenn_: stop flooding please. i am not sure how it is done in unity or gnome. think you can just drag and drop it in the bookmarks area of a panel
<coldmachinery> did not work
<Pici> coldmachinery: ask in #freenode if you have issues registering
<coldmachinery> ok
<BluesKaj> no sound stepcellwolf ..we need more detail
<TheLordOfTime> any solutions for repairing a "read only filesystem" on boot for the root partition?
<SwedeMike> TheLordOfTime: repair? what's wrong with it? why is it read-only?
<avrelaun> Successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 on a MacbookPro 7.1
<TheLordOfTime> SwedeMike, no clue, just booted and it returned as read only and dropped me to the command line
<TheLordOfTime> can't do anything because its read only
<avrelaun> However, is there a way to reproduce the right-click in the bottom right corner behaviour from mac os x ?
<baumy> i was having problems with my framebuffer in ubutnu 12.10 server on a newer nvidia video card, i installed the slim login manager to fix the fact that the login prompt was offscreen, now when it strts my xsession with i3 as a window manager i see black artifacts coming in chunks on the screen, some of them flashing white as if the terminal is 'shining through' my windows. what gives?
<joseantonio> hola
<SwedeMike> TheLordOfTime: mount -o remount,rw /
<BluesKaj> stepcellwolf,  sudo aplay -l in the terminal can give us what we need if you pastebin the output
<dsprc> i have a problem with Xorg. i can get to lightdm but after i enter my login credentials it does not load the desktop but instead displays a blank screen for a second then kicks me back to the lightdm login screen. startx just blanks out too
<TheLordOfTime> SwedeMike, will do when I'm next on the system, i am gathering solutoins first :P
<SwedeMike> TheLordOfTime: that just mounts it rw, but doesn't really adress the root cause to why it's ro
<TheLordOfTime> SwedeMike, which i'll never figure out since i don't have boot logs here :P
<akhilblue> guys. i have a problem with online accounts.
<stepcellwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568298/
<glenn_> how can help me with the file explorer in unity
<glenn_> who can help me with the file explorer
<DJones> !details | glenn_
<ubottu> glenn_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dendazen> Hello Guys, Using Ubuntu 12.04 . Is there any feasible alternative to nfs?
<meet> Is it possible to selectively install libreoffice products- writer, impress and base. i don't need  the others.
<glenn_> who can help me with the file explorer
<dsprc> DJones: he is trying to get a windows partition to display in the file manager
<DJones> glenn_: People don't know if they can help because you've not asked your real question yet
<bean__> glenn_: stop, it was just explained to you that you need to explain
<BEC> is there a specific channel(s) for tablets & smartphones?
<DJones> BEC: #ubuntu-touch
<BEC> thanks DJones
<glenn_> bean what did you mean
<coldmachinery> how do i install a .run?
<jmnoz> I installed cairo-dock under xfce and the configuration dialogs contain black text on black background. I am guessing it is because of some (broken) theme, how can I change it?
<bekks> coldmachinery: Normally, you dont. What are you trying to do?
<SuperLag> I'm a Mac user as well as Ubuntu user... and one thing I miss is having a column view file manager. If you highlight a folder in column one, its contents open in column two... and so on. Does something like that exist for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> stepcellwolf,  in the terminal open alsamixer and make sure the ctls are at least 85% , then run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel. Also add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ,  options snd-hda-intel index=0 , with root permissions , then save the file and reboot
<glenn_> djones in the file explore on the unity start i see al my  disks but why can't i see the Partion where xp is on installed
<coldmachinery> nvm the software isnt free.
<SynSynWork> I'm having an issue with the Ubuntu Server 12.04.2 installation on a Supermicro X9SCi-LN4-B motherboard.  I cannot get video/output past Grub - I've tried various VGA settings, etc, to no avail - any suggestions?
<holstein> SynSynWork: i might just hook up a graphics card that works, and get installed and ssh working, and go ahead and just set it up headless and go from there
<SynSynWork> Its a 1U server, I could try, but I don't have a card that would work in it on hand.
<Spine> im installing ubuntu for the first time on a 16gb stick
<glenn_> how can help me
<Spine> Do i only need one swap area partition with mount point / ?
<Spine> o4 sdo i need other partitions too
<Spine> **or do i need other partitions too
<holstein> Spine: if you are uncomfortable, i would just let the installer setup the partitions
<multipack> you just need one afaik, depending on the amount of ram you have and if you want the server to sleep at any stage
<unwanted-d> hello everyone, i have a problem. I want to install ubuntu 12.10 on my notebook, i have windows 7 on it too and i dont want to delete it, so i want to install ubuntu on the free space i have, the thing is when it shows me all partitions, there is "unusable" space wich is 100 gb, but i cant create a partition with that space ... suggestions ? thank you
<hilarie> So... how to remove root as an owner of something.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568350/
<holstein> unwanted-d: you might want to see what that space is... recovery partition, or something else that is needed
<unwanted-d> i resized my windows partition ( i did it on windows ) so i have 100 gb free, then i rebooted the windows and i'm on linux right now
<llutz> hilarie: "man chgrp" (its not the owner, its the group)
<hilarie> llutz ty
<Spine> installation type: something else for usb install wont let me
<Spine> im just gonna go ahead and hope i dont wipemy hdd
<unwanted-d> but i cant continue the instalation because i'm not allowed to do nothing with that unused space
<Spine> :D
<holstein> unwanted-d: i would open gparted, from the live CD, and look and see what is going on
<unwanted-d> i can do that while i'm here too ?
<holstein> unwanted-d: if "here" is, from a live CD, then yes
<unwanted-d> so i should go to terminal right ?
<holstein> unwanted-d: i would open gparted, and look at the partitions and the drives
<unwanted-d> i'm on it holstein
<YokoBR> Guys, please stahp :( my laptop is almost melting. I need to enable it fan
<holstein> YokoBR: i would look in the bios
<unwanted-d> so i have 4 partitions for my windows, then the unallocated space 100 gb
<holstein> unwanted-d: you should be able to allocate it, or try and make it usable
<glenn_> holstein can you help me with a ntfs partion
<YokoBR> holstein, nope, it's not that
<unwanted-d> i tryied to create a partition and it says :  it is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<llutz> unwanted-d: if you already have 4 primary partitions (msdo partition-type) you cannot create more
<holstein> !aks | glenn_
<holstein> !ask | glenn_
<ubottu> glenn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roadfish> I'm using "wget -m URL" on a blog but the blog has all these links to redundant files with "?" after the html suffix. Can wget drop these redundant files?
<stepcellwolf> BluesKaj no sound again
<unwanted-d> but it says something that " if you want more partitions you should frist  create an extended partition.
<holstein> YokoBR: feel free and elaborate for the volunteers here to try and help
<glenn_> holstein why can't i see my xp ntfs partion in het file explorer
<Ubuntu-erikas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> unwanted-d: remove one partition, create an extended in the space, and there you create 2 logical drives then
<hilarie> is it normal to have this many users? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568366/
<glenn_> the drive is manual mounted on, command line /mnt/windows
<unwanted-d> yeah but there are some important partitions llutz
<llutz> hilarie: systemaccounts, yes
<hilarie> llutz ty
<llutz> unwanted-d: well, thats the way to go
<unwanted-d> like recover, hp_tools , system and the C partition ( the one with the windows installed )
<holstein> glenn_: they are corrupted, you dont have permission... they are not mounted or mounting ? not sure.. do you see the partition listed anywhere?
<llutz> unwanted-d: its not a linux-issue that you only can have 4 primary partitions
<unwanted-d> i should remove the hp_tools because maybe there are only the drivers
<YokoBR> My HP G42 laptop is almost melting. It's an AMD hybrid laptop.
<unwanted-d> and the drivers can be found on internet
<holstein> glenn_: OH. well, id just try to do it automatically, and if so, then  the way you are mounting it is the issue
<unwanted-d> deleted lol
<unwanted-d> now i can create partition
<unwanted-d> darn
<glenn_> holstein how can i do that automaticly
<holstein> glenn_: i just boot the system, and click on the partition...
<holstein> glenn_: you might have to undo whatever you have done
<llutz> unwanted-d: you removed 1 partition from disk-start and have unallocated at the end? good luck
<hilarie> sorry for so many random and stupid questions while I am dealing with this: What is happening here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568373/
<unwanted-d> i removed a partition that i had on windows ( with my notebook drivers for windows ) and now i have 103 gb unalocated, it should work
<glenn_> but how can i automaticly mount it
<unwanted-d> darn still doesnt let me create a partition
<Tawnee> If I'm running Windows 8 64bit on a non-UEFI computer, can I use the wubi installer?
<llutz> hilarie: directories need the "x" bit set to enter chmod +x
<holstein> unwanted-d: what are the errors? what is not letting you do what?
<holstein> Tawnee: i would just try it and see
<unwanted-d> well my mistake, the delete operation was in background waiting for my approvement, and i forgot to accept it
<unwanted-d> now is deleted, lets see
<hilarie> llutz so 766 should be what I set it too?
<llutz> hilarie: chmod 755
<Tawnee> nvm, I missed the giant "Windows installer is not compatible with Windows 8 or UEFI firmware." warning at the top of the Wubi page.
<glenn_> why can't i see my monthed ntfs partion in the file explorer
<holstein> glenn_: i literally just click on the ntfs or fat32 partition in the filemanager i am using
<unwanted-d> is not anymore unusable space now is changed to "free space"
<llutz> hilarie: either 7(rwx) or 5(r-x), 6 (rw) has no executable bit set
<glenn_> holstein in don't see them in the filemanger
<holstein> glenn_: i would say the reason you are not able to use it is that you have mounted the partition manually incorrectly
<holstein> glenn_: i would say, the reaon you dontsee them is due to the same
<llutz> !permissions | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<unwanted-d> now i have to make the partition, what should be : ext4 ?
<unwanted-d> and primary ?
<holstein> unwanted-d: you can have the installer make it. and should if you feel uncomfortable partitioning
<llutz> unwanted-d: to install ubuntu? create 2 logical, one for / and one swap
<llutz> unwanted-d: / ext4, swap swap
<unwanted-d> swap should be a big partition ?
<caskaid> llutz, they don't have to be logical ;)
<hilarie> llutz I will read that, thank you
<holstein> unwanted-d: the installer will automatically allot swap
<caskaid> unwanted-d, no
<unwanted-d> 10 gb for the swap and 90 gb for the  / partition
<llutz> caskaid: if he has already 3 primaries, they have
<caskaid> llutz, ahh yes true.
<holstein> unwanted-d: not 10gb's for swap.. usually twice the amount of ram
<unwanted-d> i'm confused now
<caskaid> llutz, just meant not "always"
<unwanted-d> i have 6 gb ram, so must be 12 gb ?
<holstein> unwanted-d: i would let the installer automatially do it, to clear up confusion
<unwanted-d> ok
<unwanted-d> so i create only the / partition
<unwanted-d> for ubuntu instalation
<holstein> unwanted-d: i would create empty useable space, and let the installer use it
<unwanted-d> so
<unwanted-d> i hit the " install now" and it says : if you do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a swap partition the installation will continue without swap space.
<holstein> unwanted-d: i would start from the beginning, and let the installer automatically partition the free space
<caskaid> unwanted-d, that means you're still doing it manually
<caskaid> unwanted-d, do what holstein suggests
<unwanted-d> yeah but i have to install it manually because there is erase the entire hdd
<unwanted-d> and i dont want to erase it all
<gustavo_cm> Hello there. Is it only me who's getting "errors found in 1 file" in Ubuntu 12.04.2 DVD images, both i386 and amd64?
<holstein> unwanted-d: dont erase, just install in the free space .. or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<unwanted-d> done
<unwanted-d> i did created the swap partition myself with 13 gb on it, now the instalation started
<unwanted-d> still the same holstein  right ?
<unwanted-d> or i did a mess ?
<holstein> unwanted-d: i have no idea, without seeing what you did.. what did i suggest? letting the installer do it.. what did you do? you did it manually.. did you do it properly? depends
<gustavo_cm> unwanted-d: 13 GiB seems a LOT more than you need for swap. Make it the size of your RAM, so you can hibernate your computer.
<unwanted-d> i have 6 gb ram
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, it's possible, when did you download the 12.04.2 image? I've used a 12.04.2 image recently ~1week ago without issue
<gustavo_cm> unwanted-d: Then make a 6 GB swap.
<unwanted-d> can be resized after the instalation gustavo_cm  ?
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: 16 fev... did they change anything?
<caskaid> unwanted-d, if you're using more than 6gig swap on top of 6gig physical then you're doing something crazy ;)
<gustavo_cm> unwanted-d: sure. Do you know how to change partitions? That link holstein provided should help you.
<unwanted-d> something crazy caskaid ? i'm already scared
<unwanted-d> define crazy hehe
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, I don't think so. I think that would be noticed pretty quickly if there was an error in a file
<holstein> unwanted-d: if you are "scared" or "unsure".. let the installer do it automatcially for you
<caskaid> unwanted-d, i meant that most users wont use/need more than 6gig swap
<unwanted-d> already the instalation started holstein
<holstein> unwanted-d: then, enjoy your installed system
<unwanted-d> caskaid:  what can be ? only wasted hdd memory right ? or something bad will happen ?
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: sure enough... I double-checked, even "md5sum -c md5sums.txt" in the mounted ISO gives errors. I used torrent and verified it with Transmisson... no errors found there.
<holstein> unwanted-d: nothing bad will happen due to the size of the ...its just not necessary
<gustavo_cm> unwanted-d: only waste of space. No aliens shall come to you.
<caskaid> unwanted-d, running out of swap is bad, but I don't see that happening with 6gig or more
<caskaid> unwanted-d, you're good
<unwanted-d> hahaha
<unwanted-d> aliens he said
<gustavo_cm> :-)
<unwanted-d> you guys ROCKZ
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, weird... might try ubuntu's official .iso link then??
<unwanted-d> best helpers always here
<gustavo_cm> :-) thanks
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: I'll give it a try, sure; it's the only way...
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, i just feel like an alarm would go off with people if it was in fact a bad copy of the .iso
<caskaid> via the torrent
<unwanted-d> i would get some beer, but i'm taking antibiotics, and i'm jealous to see you guys having beer and me .. not
<anto> I'm trying to use Ubuntu in my office computer. I've issues in getting the exchange 2010 emails to work. Any suggestions?
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: I think that too... Of course, I obtained the .torrent through an unencrypted connection, someone could be in the middle...
<BluesKaj> no beer here , just juice ....for now
<bjensen> Hi guys. Im buying a HP DL120 1U server to run with ubuntu LTS, can you guys give any  suggestions as to which ECC memory to for ?
<unwanted-d> gotta go now, thank you holstein  gustavo_cm  caskaid , much appreciated. A nice day
<layer3> [troy] http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=ProLiant%20DL120%20G7&Cat=RAM
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, yeah. One of the reasons I usually only get the .iso's from a server.. just in case.
<caskaid> unwanted-d, np
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome classic de ... i recently added a second monitor, it worked fine till i rebooted ... on reboot the bios POST is displayed on both monitors & GRUB is displayed on both monitors ... when it gets to the lightdm login, i loose one monitor ... at the desktop i have to use the "display settings" to toggle the inactive monitor off then back on ... what can i do to not have to go through that kludge ?
<caskaid> Tex_Nick, what drivers are you using? what video card, etc?
<j2daosh> where is the dd symbol list file located?
<meLon> My mouse keeps getting stuck on DISPLAY=:0.1. http://askubuntu.com/questions/261574/cursor-trapped-on-secondary-x-screen
<j2daosh> i want to see what it can convert to
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: just double checked it. Could you please obtain the 12.04.2 amd64 and i386 DVD torrents from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/release/ and print here they sha256sum?
<gustavo_cm> their*
<dsprc> i have a problem with Xorg. i can get to lightdm but after i enter my credentials it does not load the desktop but instead displays a blank screen for a second then kicks me back to the lightdm login screen. 'startx' just blanks out too
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, yup... give me a sec
<dendazen> glusterfs or nfsv4
<gustavo_cm> Ok, thanks!
<dendazen> Thats the question
<Tex_Nick> caskaid : AMD A6-3500 APU with AMD Radeon 6530D graphics with the AMD/ATI display driver wrapper from xserv-xorg-video-ati(open source, tested)
<caskaid> Tex_Nick, ahh I see. I had an issue similar with the Nvidia drivers and needed to foice the nvidia control panel to save changes to xorg.conf
<caskaid> Tex_Nick, not sure if there's a similar strategy for AMD
<Tex_Nick> caskaid : yeah, i think i'm going to have to manually configure that ... hey thanks for the input :-)
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso correct file name i'm getting?
<caskaid> Tex_Nick, np
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: yes, it is. The torrent :-)
<caskaid> k
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, just waiting...
<gustavo_cm> For what?
<caskaid> nm
<gustavo_cm> ok :-)
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, 876ec1b960c7da0f314c0a70f19c8c6c55a630ebe54ddb6d7a32d1da7ca1a159  ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: Oh, thanks :-) I meant the torrents's sha256, but thie is useful too. Different sums, no match...  damn it. Either Transmission has a bug, or I am being attacked :-) Thank you very much. See you!
<gustavo_cm> this*
<[[Chris]]> Hello
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, ahhh...
<porcoazurro> Hello! Can someone please help me reveal the tray icon for Rhythmbox? I've already set whitelist to 'all' and rebooted. Still nothing.
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: (that was the sha256, right?)
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, sorry first one might not have been accurate as it hadn't finished all the way
<caskaid> yes
<[[Chris]]> I´m new hello
<caskaid> one sec
<gustavo_cm> Ok :-)
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, let me go back and get you the actual torrent's sha256
<gustavo_cm> [[Chris]]: Hi, this is IRC. Just go to the point, this is the IRC etiquette. :-)
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: ok, thanks
<caskaid> 0decb3b97c95a2c18726eb786726047d1aa0929d7dde73dca9b48fac28e2c69a  ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<caskaid> 0decb3b97c95a2c18726eb786726047d1aa0929d7dde73dca9b48fac28e2c69a  ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<caskaid> matches on at least the .torrent file?
<gustavo_cm> caskaid: that matches, thanks. It's probably Transmission... I'll check that later. I have to go, good day/evening/whatever :-)
<caskaid> gustavo_cm, np later
<porcoazurro> hello, i'm looking for a way to show rhythmbox tray controls in ubuntu 12.10.
<wachpwnski1> How do you set a program to start on boot-up in a certain workspace? Is that possible?
<crisechia> ciao
<jdukiet> guess everyone is sleeping
<theadmin> I'm experiencing issues with Brasero. After burning, it fails to eject the disk, even though the drive has an eject function that is otherwise accessible with software (e.g. with "eject" from terminal). Secondly, when I insert another disk to burn a next copy, it fails to detect it, but if I start the burn anew (going through settings and stuff), it works.
<jdukiet> theadmin: I have the same problem with Brasero. Haven't figured it out yet.
<theadmin> jdukiet: Hm, glad I'm not the only one. Are you using some alternative, if so which?
 * nutterpc yawns
<nutterpc> morning all
<jdukiet> theadmin: I've just been doing the same as you.
<theadmin> Guess I could use xfburn... That works
<theadmin> Odd, though.
<theadmin> I'mma file a bug report
<jdukiet> theadmin: just ejecting manually and starting new.
<jdukiet> theadmin: is xfburn a good alternative ?
<theadmin> jdukiet: It's quite decent, yes, pretty much can do all the same things
<jdukiet> theadmin: I just started using Brasero because devede started it automaticly the first time I converted an m4v
<infexion> I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am trying to modify the theme of the login screen on ubuntu
<infexion> Not the background but the theme of the login window itself
<jdukiet> jdukiet: I am still pretty new to ubuntu, and haven't researched any other programs yet
<jdukiet> infexion: grub-customizer will do it
<cristian_c> Hi
<infexion> jdukiet: grub modifies grub though
<Spine> the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed.
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<infexion> jdukiet: and I am not looking to modify grub I am looking to modify the login screen
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<pepee> is ia32-libs really needed in quantal?
<jrib> pepee: nope
<jdukiet> infexion: yeah, but i saw some options for it when i was changing my boot order with it.
<pepee> jrib, are you sure?
<infexion> jdukiet: I will check it again
<jrib> pepee: what do you want to accomplish?
<infexion> jdukiet: thank you
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<pepee> jrib, remove bluez-alsa:i386
<zergRusher> What is the channel for Ubuntu Touch? If there is one...
<pepee> I don't know why is it a dependency of ia32-libs ...
<Faris> Hi. I'm still on Ubuntu 10.10, and apt-get update tells me that repos are not working anymore. Where could I find working repositories for this old release ?
<theadmin> Faris: You can't. It's EOL.
<jdukiet> infexion: look in the "appearance settings" i just looked and you can cange colors and even add a picture
<jrib> pepee: well that's bluez-alsa:i386, not ia32-libs :) You can try to remove it if you don't want it and apt will warn you if it wants to remove other things too.  ia32-libs now just installs ia32-libs-multiarch which installs several libraries using multiarch
<jdukiet> infexion: hope i helped
<theadmin> Faris: There's old-releases.ubuntu.com, but it's never gonna be updated. El Psy Congroo.
<zergRusher> Anyone? :)
<pepee> jrib, also, install google-earth-stable from google's website
<Faris> theadmin: Okay
<wachpwnski1> wachpwnski1: test
<pepee> jrib, uh, no, you can't install ia32-libs without installing bluez-alsa:i386, it's a dependency...
<zergRusher> Im looking for more info regarding Ubuntu Phone/Touch, anyone know of the channel?
<jrib> pepee: I didn't say the opposite
<pepee> stupid, I know, but I didn't do it
<jrib> pepee: what issues are you having installing google earth?
<pepee> jrib, well, I can't uninstall the second package without removing the first one
<Spine> the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed.
<jrib> pepee: yes
<pepee> jrib, google earth needs ia32-libs, wich needs bluez-alsa:i386
<pepee> I don't want bluez-alsa:i386, but I need ia32-libs
<jrib> pepee: probably because that package for google earth is outdated.  If the dependencies are wrong, complain to the package creator
<pepee> jrib, nah, is the latest one for amd64 from the website
<Spine> is  it because im using the same stick for booting as install object?
<zergRusher> Im surprised no one else here is interested in ubuntu touch, nor knows of any channels here on freenode for it :-/
<Spine> Ive followed all the guidelines
<jrib> pepee: that doesn't mean anything ;)
<pepee> jrib, ah, yeah, sorry
<jrib> pepee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth has some instructions on creating your own googleearth package, you may have better luck that way
<Spine> maybe i should set up the partition before starting the install
<pepee> jrib, ok, thanks
<pepee> ok, thank you very much, jrib
<Spine> has anyone had the same problem here?
<auronandace> !tablet | zergRusher
<bekks> Spine: Which problem?
<ubottu> zergRusher: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<g-hennux> hi!
<pepee> Spine, read the logs?
<pepee> dmesg, etc
<Spine> bekks: error message when partitioning usb drive for ubuntu
<Spine> the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed.
<bekks> Spine: Do you try to install on the same device as you install from?
<g-hennux> in my new ultrabook that has a 500GB drive plus a 24GB SSD, i want to install ubuntu. does it make sense to install the base system on the SSD, should i have /var or swap there, should i configure it as a disk cache etc?
<Spine> Yes bekks
<bean__> Spine: thats not how it works :)
<bekks> Spine: Obviously, that is not supposed to work.
<Spine> Dang ;p
<Spine> cd rom is broken though. suggestions? 2nd stick should work
<bekks> Spine: Use a second stick.
<dsprc> i have a problem with Xorg. i can get to lightdm but after i enter my credentials it does not load the desktop but instead displays a blank screen for a second then kicks me back to the lightdm login screen. 'startx' just blanks out too
<Spine> bekks: I`ll reporr back when I`m done
<Spine> thanks
<trism> dsprc: if you ctrl+alt+f1 and log in, is ~/.Xauthority owned by root? if so, delete it and try again
<nutterpc> g-hennux, I'd go for the OS Install on the SSD, but /home partition on the 500Gb
<g-hennux> nutterpc: thanks!
<dsprc> trism: im logged into the console now && will do! :)
<nutterpc> g-hennux, example: 512M /boot 2G swap rest of the 24Gb SSD as /, then in partition setup, add another for the 500Gb formatted for /home
<nutterpc> i must go get ready for work, sigh, lol
 * nutterpc mumbles
<miguel3> Hello, after receiving a kernel update (to Linux 3.5.0-25-generic) my sound no longer works. I can't run alsamixer as my normal user (No such file or dir) but it works with sudo. I am in the "audio" group. Any ideas?
<dsprc> trism: well it work and got openbox up but now all kinds of things are crashing... let me reboot; maybe something else is borked
<nutterpc> miguel3, check alsamixer isnt set to mute
<miguel3> nutterpc: it's not muted. Also when opening VLC it says my audio device "default" could not be used. It worked fine before the kernel update.
<miguel3> but that could be because my user can't access alsamixer
<nutterpc> lsmod to check to see if the sound module as well is loaded
<theadmin> miguel3: Since it seems to be a result of a kernel update, boot to the old kernel (Ubuntu keeps those), file a bug report and hope it'll be fixed.
 * nutterpc goes to find his shoes
<baumy> I have ubuntu 12.04.2 server installed on a desktop with an nvidia gtx 580, using slim as a login manager and i3 as a window manager. on boot into slim, i get weird black artifacts on screen as if the default console is displaying and random pixels of it are showing through to my desktop. if i kill xserver from i3 (alt+shift+e), slim restarts and the issue is gone and doesn't appear to come back. what is going on?
<miguel3> nutterpc: lsmos | grep snd --> it seems it's loaded
<dsprc> trism: cool beans. all is well now. +1 karma
<miguel3> theadmin: ok, I will boot from old kernel and file a report
<theadmin> miguel3: (use "ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.5.0-25-generic" to do so)
<miguel3> theadmin: does it matter if i'm on a minimal instalation?
<theadmin> miguel3: Hm, shouldn't, but the "apport" package has to be installed for that command to be available.
<ntg> my ubuntu server doesn't update a dns record for a subdomain.. any way to force it?
<goose> Short of the /etc/wgetrc or ~/.wgetrc files, is there any way to use an http(s) proxy with wget?
<baumy> I don't know if it's worth noting that the artifcating only happens in the 20-30% of the screens, which are both hooked up to the 580. the one on the left is 1080p, the right is 1200p
<baumy> *in the top 20-30% of the screens
<miguel3> q
<tawnee> As a follow-up from earlier, Wubi installed just fine on a non-EUFI Windows 8 PC.
<bekks> tawnee: Because wubi doesnt even know a thing about it :) It just uses whatever Windows uses.
<dsprc> goose: '--proxy-user=usernamehere' and '--proxy-pasword=yourpw' could also do posts to forms.. maybe
<tawnee> bekks, I had asked about it earlier given the website's warning that wubi doesn't work with Win8. I was advised to just try it and did.
<goose> dsprc: it's an anonymouse http proxy. I can add "http_proxy = http://domain:port/" to my ~/.wgetrc, but if there's a way to add that as a command line argument I'd rather do that
<bekks> tawnee: Ah I see. Didnt you have a chance to use a real install of Ubuntu?
<tawnee> I didn't have a free partition to give it. :<
<dsprc> goose: dont know what arguments or switches you would pass for that. can always specify an alternate config file though
<goose> might have to.
<SonikkuAmerica> tawnee: You might've shrunk your Windows partition.
<bekks> tawnee: You could repartition as well, dont you? Anyway, wubi works for you now :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Although it eats up resources much faster than a partitioned install
<R0b1nasd> quit
<ykorkmaz> Hi, i need to install 12.04 LTS server with usb, can anyone help me ?
<bean__> ykorkmaz: extract ISO to usb, boot, install, done?
<ykorkmaz> i mean, install with bootable usb
<bekks> ykorkmaz: And whats the problem with it?
<ykorkmaz> i tried yo install like that
<BluesKaj> Wubi isn't for serious ubuntu users , it's ok exploration and experimentation of a linux install that's all.
<bekks> ykorkmaz: And whats the problem with it?
<ykorkmaz> but in one step off installation, it says there is an error and return to options screen
<tawnee> eh, now that this is working it seems I've short-sightedly made my wubi drive too small... how do I expand it?
<tawnee> This install is admittedly just to install TF2 and get my linux penguin. All my other ubuntu boxes have real installs, but aren't suited for gaming.
<holstein> tawnee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<Pwnguin1> I have lubuntu now and maybe its a good but its not ultimate
<Pwnguin1> and you know what? i want it to be ultimate which is a thing that the lubuntu cant be. and not W7 either actually.
<Pwnguin1> I think maybe I should forget about the L and just get the regular ubuntu instead?
<Pwnguin1> my lapstops is a litle small on the hard wares though. i am not sure can i get some suggestions and directions?
<FloodBot1> Pwnguin1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pwnguin1> I thought it was one message not a big one.
<bekks> ykorkmaz: There is no need to contact me outside this channel.
<Pwnguin1> I mean not many messages
<ykorkmaz> ok
<tawnee> thanks holstein
<holstein> Pwnguin1: you can try main ubuntu live, or add the main ubuntu desktop to lubuntu,, and have both unity and LXDE..
<ykorkmaz> how can i extract iso file to usb? i'm currently using unetbootin in win7
<Jobbe> Anyone here had luck getting Airtime working on Ubuntu Server ?
<Pwnguin1> holstein: i will look at this
<holstein> ykorkmaz: AFAIK, you can dd copy the iso's.. i have used unetbootin
<ykorkmaz> dd copy ?
<ykorkmaz> when i used unebootin for mini.iso file or netinstall, it says boot loader is missing during the usb boot
<holstein> ykorkmaz: i used the server iso... the mini is not the server iso... dont know if those can be dd copied
<theadmin> ykorkmaz: Unetbootin doesn't work, use dd
<ykorkmaz> ok
<LargePrime> HEYO! I have a "adding static ip to network interface" issue  google seems divided.  Any help please?
<theadmin> ykorkmaz: On Windows, use Win32 Image Writer. Also, IIRC the mini iso can't boot from USB
<bean__> LargePrime: how so
<FLeiXiuS> Is there a way to list the boot process order  for everything in /etc/init?
<bean__> LargePrime: pretty easy to add a static
<LargePrime> I am adding 4 ips to UBUNTU server 12.10
<LoneTrooper> hi is there program for linux that is able to display all folders and subfolders within directory except text based called tree? (sudo apt-get install tree) im lookin for one that with graphical user interface
<bean__> LargePrime: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<holstein> ykorkmaz: im not finding anything in a quick search, but it shouldnt take long to dd copy a minimal iso over and test
<theadmin> FLeiXiuS: There's no order, Upstart is concurrent, daemonss tart as soon as the appropriate event is emmitted, multiple can start at the same time
<FLeiXiuS> theadmin, I have a process or something that's causing my boot to stop completely.  No messages no nothing.  I Just know that it stops after bluetooth is enabled.
<tgm4883> FLeiXiuS, have you looked at bootchart?
<LargePrime> bean__ do you mind if i PM to keep them private?
<bean__> LargePrime: IP addresses aren't really a private thing, but sure, i guess.
<FLeiXiuS> tgm4883, This is actually for a live cd, so boot chart won't do much good right?  That'll generate the png after the boot has completed
<ykorkmaz> i'm using win7 now, dd is not a windows program or command i think ?
<baumy> regarding the problem I posted above, I inadvertently solved it. Uncommenting GRUB_TERMINAL=console in my grub.cfg stopped the artifacts from appearing. can anybody explain to me what was actually happening?
<tgm4883> FLeiXiuS, I suppose so, I'd hope there was raw data somewhere
<theadmin> ykorkmaz: As I said, on Windows, use Win32 Image Writer.
<theadmin> ykorkmaz: There's a Windows port of dd but that's quite confusing in terms of usage
<ykorkmaz> ok
<ykorkmaz> I'm waiting to complete server iso download
<ykorkmaz> i'll try win32 Image Writer
<herol3oy> asd
<theadmin> ykorkmaz: Why do you need the server ISO?
<bean__> because he wants to install server?
<ykorkmaz> yes
<theadmin> bean__: A person who doesn't know how to use dd can't mantain a server.
<ykorkmaz> i'm trying to install server
<bean__> theadmin: fact.
<LoneTrooper> ... or do u know good file manager program (lightweight, fast, customizable) except GUI based Thunar and text based Ranger?
<ykorkmaz> theadmin : I'll get support from another person
<bean__> ykorkmaz: you do know that server will have no graphical interface, yes?
<bekks> ykorkmaz: Then why did you use the mini.iso?
<bekks> bean__: Thats one of the benefits of a server :)
<BrianBlaze> hello beautiful people!
<ykorkmaz> yes, i need only console
<bean__> bekks: i'm well aware.
<theadmin> LoneTrooper: Xfe, rox-filer, mc and vifm are all quite great.
<ClientAlive> I need to download multiple youtube videos and don't want to do them one at a time with keepvid. Does anyone know of a tool for linux that can do this? The problem is, the links on the search page have to be followed before you get to the actual video. So it would have to follow the links one level down then download that level.
<BrianBlaze> I was wondering if anyone has this problem with Ubuntu 12.10, I can skype but can't watch videos or watch videos and not skype
<ClientAlive> any ideas?
<ykorkmaz> my company starts a trial about a mobile customer experience project
<LoneTrooper> theadmin thx for response i will try your suggestions
<ykorkmaz> and it uses linux server
<bean__> ClientAlive: that sounds like something you would have to program
<bjensen> layer3: thanks for the tip of memory. But how can I see wether the crucial memory it suggests is server grade?
<layer3> Huh
<bjensen> sorry I got dced earlier
<theadmin> ClientAlive: I think DownThemAll for Firefox can do that.
<bjensen> "bjensen: Hi guys. Im buying a HP DL120 1U server to run with ubuntu LTS, can you guys give any  suggestions as to which ECC memory to for ?"  "layer3: [troy] http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=ProLiant%20DL120%20G7&Cat=RAM"
<ClientAlive> theadmin: I have that and have been trying everything I can think of to get it to follow the link to the next level down. Do you know how to make it do that?
<theadmin> ClientAlive: I'm not 100% sure. Just thought it did that, might be confusing it with something else.
<ClientAlive> theadmin: oh, ok
<ClientAlive> there are web scrapers for linux out there (a lot of them) but which is a good choice that will do what I need???
<ClientAlive> idk...
<tawnee> So I think I'm going to shuffle some partitions around and reinstall this proper. I haven't really used ubuntu since Hardy Heron -- I'm a bit taken back by how nice this is.
<theadmin> ClientAlive: Hm, technically, httrack can do recursive web downloading (webhttrack is the GUI version), but I'm not quite sure if it will deal with Youtube.
<lucezu> ClientAlive: I would recommend writing a simple script that gets your links to a file (i.e with Python + BeautifulSoup/lxml) and then use that file with quvi/cclive.
<ClientAlive> ok
<jacqueshinks> Morning world
<jacqueshinks> Im having a shell problem, and Im looking for anyone who can help with it
<gigglet> Running 12.10, when I login to my account, screen flashes black for a few seconds, then goes back to the login screen. Any ideas how to debug?
<jacqueshinks> have you recently run updates gigglet?
<LoneTrooper> that's weird.. to install Rox-filer form ubuntu software center it says i must remove aptdaemon in oder to continue but that thing is required for refreshing the cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software packages so its important . What should i do?
<FLeiXiuS> theadmin, Is there a way to have upstart print its current routine to console/
<dantvli> hello! By default Ubuntu 12.04 LTS comes with Python 2.7.3. How does one upgrade this to the Version 3 (or above)?
<bekks> dantvli: Most likely, no.
<theadmin> dantvli: You don't "upgrade" python, you simply install python3 alongside with python2.
<dantvli> is it just a simple apt-get
<theadmin> dantvli: sudo apt-get install python3
<dantvli> theadmin: okay. gotcha!
<theadmin> dantvli: Your Python 3 scripts will need to run with #!/usr/bin/python3 or #!/usr/bin/env python3, though, rather than just #!/usr/bin/python or #!/usr/bin/env python
<jacqueshinks> Im trying to run a command from my local machine, very intensive, over the network, via SSH on another system... anyone have any experience on this?
<dantvli> theadmin: Thanks for the info. New to Python though... books says python 2 will be scraped it's only a matter of time. Then all will be python 3 moving forward. In other words, they're saying f* to incompatibility. Is that true?
<dantvli> sorry, not incompatibility.. but backward compatibility
<escott> jacqueshinks, yes
<escott> !pm | jacqueshinks
<ubottu> jacqueshinks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theadmin> dantvli: Well, yeah, python2 is not compatible with python3. Currently, most distros choose to keep both. A lot of Ubuntu apps (Software Center, Unity, etc) are written in Python2. It will take ages before Python3 will truly become mainstream.
<jacqueshinks> 10-4
<jacqueshinks> I have something istalled locally, but Iam unable to get it to run on a remote machine,
<theadmin> dantvli: If you want to make production apps with Python, using Python 2 may actually be the better choice, even if Python 3 is a much better language.
<jacqueshinks> I run the command ssh root@server2 < /usr/bin/command
<jacqueshinks> and it comes back saying it cant find the file
<jacqueshinks> I tried 'bash -s' and hadit in a script, still says cant find the file
<bekks> jacqueshinks: Omit the <
<SuperLag> Where do you configure notifcation preferences at?
<nOStahl> hey guys, what kind of video program can I use to create some animated text stuff for video intro
<tute> hello does anyone here have experience with the nexus 7 on ubuntu?
<nOStahl> tute: try #ubuntu-tablet
<mikkel_> Hello. I am trying to SSH to a server i have gotten from university. How do i find the hostname of my server?
<tute> nOStahl: i dont mean running ubuntu on a nexus
<SuperLag> I have the Launcher hidden by default. I see an icon shake very shortly, the bar pops out, and then it goes away again. Is there any way I can get the notification to persist until I do something with it?
<nOStahl> mikkel_: try the ip address of the server otherwise ask your administrator
<jacqueshinks> Mikkel, if you know its ip, type in nslookup, then the serer ip,
<dantvli> theadmin: well, okay. but as a matter of opinion (yours) which is better? to learn python 2 or python 3 as a beginner?
<nOStahl> tute: ah, i'd still try #ubuntu-tablet they have experience with using the hardware syncing with ubuntu desktop etc
<escott> dantvli, learn 3
<theadmin> dantvli: As a beginner, probably Py3. It's much more logical and obvious.
<mikkel_> i tried a tool to look up the IP when i was at university network, this IP wil not work however :s
<jacqueshinks> bekks, tried that,
<jacqueshinks> still failed
<escott> dantvli, and thats not about ease of learning but rather that 3 is the stated direction of the language
<dantvli> escott, theadmin: agreed.
<tgm4883> mikkel_, do you have the server in your possession?
<Orcie> :)
<nOStahl> mikkel_: you'll need a public ip to remote in or vpn and then use that private ip your probably talking about
<bekks> jacqueshinks: according to the man page, "ssh user@host command" works. The command must be a valid command for execution by user@host
<Orcie> Can someone help me with a nginx problem?
<nOStahl> Orcie: try #nginx channel
<jacqueshinks> the command works fine locally, just fail on ssh to another machine.
<escott> jacqueshinks, is /usr/bin/command on the local machine not the serveR?
<SuperLag> dantvli: escott: theadmin:there's a LOT of debate about that py2 vs py3 question.... I opted to start with learning 3, as well, for the same reasons escott mentioned
<jacqueshinks> Ive been through about 12 different versions of this.
<jacqueshinks> yes its local
<mikkel_> i dont have server in possesion. Nostahl im sure it is the external IP
<nOStahl> mikkel_: what kind of server is it
<elisa87> how can I find the process ID of ./vecadd.o (an application)?
<jacqueshinks> but for some reason it thinks its supposed to find it on the server
<Orcie> nOStahl: they send me here :)
<mikkel_> ubuntu 12.10 server
<escott> jacqueshinks, it would seem to be obvious why that wouldn't work. ssh opens a remote shell and runs programs in the remote shell
<theadmin> elisa87: pidof ./vecadd.o
<tgm4883> mikkel_, if you can't do "ssh <SERVER IP>" then there is nothing we'll be able to do to help you
<nOStahl> Orcie: go back and tell them I sent you there, thats where nginx specific help is suppose to be located lol
<mikkel_> you are right, i should probably talk to the administrator
<escott> jacqueshinks, its like you are telling your neighbor to make eggs with your eggs and your frying pan in their kitchen
<mikkel_> thanks!
<Orcie> nOStahl: it has to with a distro integration problemn
<nOStahl> mikkel_: np
<jacqueshinks> it is, yes
<jacqueshinks> Im unable to install this software on that serer
<nOStahl> Orcie: i'll see you over in #nginx
<escott> jacqueshinks, or more apt to this discussion i could really use another cup of tea so please refill my mug
<jacqueshinks> But Ineed to run the processes that are on my system
<jacqueshinks> I have a zero carb rock star here
<escott> jacqueshinks, then run them locally. ssh doesn't have anything to do with that
<bekks> jacqueshinks: Which is impossible. The have to exist on the remote system.
<dantvli> theadmin: right, just installed Python3.2. Entered the command python -V; its version is still 2.7.3. How do I make it to use the latest version?
<tgm4883> dantvli, 'python3 -V'
<zAo^> dantvli: or python3.3 ;)
<theadmin> dantvli: "python3" is the command for Python 3.
<dantvli> tgm4883: so, to compile .py scripts, it'll always be python3 filename.py ?
<theadmin> dantvli: Yes.
<tgm4883> dantvli, yes, unless you want to change the symlink
<theadmin> tgm4883: Don't do that unless you want half of apps to break to heck
<escott> dantvli, compile isn't the right term. but yes. you should set the shebang to python3 for scripts you write
<root__> hi
<root__> why am i root__
<escott> dantvli, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<tgm4883> theadmin, true
<root__> how do i change name in irssi?
<jacqueshinks> so escott, this is not going to happen, if Idont install on that system?
<tgm4883> personally, I just set it in the file, set the file as executable and run ./file.py
<minas> where can I find the libgnutls for 32 bits to download? I can't find it in the repositories because my pc is 64 bits, so the 64 bits is in the repository
<theadmin> minas: sudo apt-get install libgnutls:i386
<escott> jacqueshinks, yes i agree its not going to happen
<escott> jacqueshinks, what do you want us to say?
<tgm4883> jacqueshinks, you can't run things on a system when they don't exist
<bekks> jacqueshinks: Correct.
<janisoza1r> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ner0x> Most common ldap server for ubuntu?
<tgm4883> ner0x, probably openldap?
<bekks> ner0x: openldap :)
<ner0x> Does it do anything more than just contacts?
<bekks> Yes.
<minas> theadmin, thanks
<janisoza1r> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
 * ner0x looks it up.
<dantvli> escott: i think I meant to say interpret? rather than compile (java). that right?
<escott> dantvli, yes
<antz_> yoooooooooooooo
<elisa87> Is there any solution to this? I have installed a 32 bit package in my 64bit machine. Is there anyway to circumvent this error?
<escott> elisa87, why do you consider that an error?
<BluesKaj> elisa87, it's not as serious as you think , depends on how much RAM to make a difference
<elisa87> !ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2013-02-26 14:48:25.932
<elisa87> !MESSAGE Application error
<elisa87> !STACK 1
<elisa87> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM
<elisa87>  BluesKaj
<ubottu> elisa87: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> elisa87: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zAo^> Any way to install MainlineBuilds via apt/automagically?
<BluesKaj> elisa87, what package is it ?
<minas> I am trying to run League of legends using wine. It has been installed successfully, but I can't log-in (I get server busy, and then a message that I couldn't connect for no apparent reason). On my terminal these are printed: http://pastebin.com/svJj2FgJ   Note that I had a Rad not implemented error later but "fixed" (?) it by disabling the rasapi32 library.
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<elisa87> https://outreach.scidac.gov/frs/?group_id=22  hpcviewer-5.3.2-r1514-linux.gtk.x86.tgz BluesKaj
<minas> It's something with netowrking I think.
<Spine> ubuntu 12.04 is installing, thanks for the help
<escott> elisa87, so either install a 32bit jvm or download and install a 64 bit version of that program
<unheeding> did quantal get bumped up to kernel 3.7?
<BluesKaj> elisa87, sudo dpkg -r hpcviewer , the install the 64 bit one
<elisa87> escott Should I install eclipse 64 bit? BluesKaj
<elisa87> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching hpcviewer
<escott> elisa87, i dont know how java handles multiarch but its probably easier to have a single java implementation that is the same across all packages
<escott> elisa87, because you didnt use checkinstall
<escott> !checkinstall | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<escott> elisa87, since you didnt use checkinstall you have to deal with it yourself, and hope that make uninstall doesnt break your system
<elisa87> when should I do the check install?
<root_> hm
<unheeding> oh nm, xorg-edgers tricked me
<auronandace> !rootirc | antz__
<ubottu> antz__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<elisa87> escott To install hpcviewer, unpack the tar file, cd into its directory (the
<elisa87> directory containing this README file) and run:
<elisa87>    ./install [-j java-dir] install-dir
<elisa87> escott it's not a make install it's ./install now how I can use checkinstall?
<escott> elisa87, you may not be able to
<elisa87> escott is there any other option?
<escott> elisa87, but we cannot tell you what to do in that case
<escott> elisa87, except be careful and try not to break things, try to install to a safe directory like ~/bin or /usr/local/bin or /opt
<plautus_> hay
<antz> yo
<antz> :D
<antz> if i disable network-manager via /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<antz> who takes care of wireless now
<antz> which software?
<LargePrime> THANKS bean__  !!!  ALL HAIL BEAN.  THANKS ALL YOU UBUNTUINAS
<bean__> lolll
<bean__> Just doin what I can
<antz> yo bean__
<antz> help a nigga out
<bean__> lolll
<antz> i want to diable network-manager
<antz> then who takes over
<bean__> why
<antz> for wireless
<antz> network-manager is buggy
<bean__> !enter
<FloodBot1> antz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<antz> !enter
<dantvli> theadmin, escort, tgm4883: thank you guys!
<bean__> antz: i'd suggest installing WICD if networking manager is giving you trouble
<antz> bean__: you gon answer?
<antz> WICD?
<bean__> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<antz> is wicd sudo-apt getable?
<bean__> yes
<LargePrime> bean, you might share with your homies teh postup and post down thing
<LargePrime> it sexy
<bean__> meh, I rarely deal with that issue, to be honest.
<bean__> and I don't really know anyone else here.
<pawleeq> hello
<bean__> everyone here is a volunteer.
<pawleeq> I have installed oracle java  7 via webupd8 instructions, however after some updates id stoped working
<pawleeq> I have reinstalled it, but still it does not work, what might be wrong?
<holstein> pawleeq: in what way? you should try removing it, and using the canonnical provided ones for support here
<datnameone> do you guys think that a 17.3" laptop with i3 2328M 2.2ghz and GeForce GT 635M worth 600 euros?
<bean__> !offtopic | datnameone
<ubottu> datnameone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> datnameone: "worth" is a matter of opinion... try the offtopic chat
<pawleeq> holstein, well i also installed openjdk-6-jre, but still it does not do what I need
<holstein> pawleeq: but, its functioning? where as 7 is not?
<pawleeq> holstein, no it does not
<holstein> pawleeq: and you have purged the ppa?
<pawleeq> no
<pawleeq> holstein, no
<pawleeq> holstein, so what should be the steps to prperly remove oracle java and install tha canonical one?
<holstein> pawleeq: thats what i would do.. clean up the ppa version, and reinstall the supported version and test.. otherwise, let the ppa maintainer know whats going on
<holstein> !info purge-ppa
<ubottu> Package purge-ppa does not exist in quantal
<antz> how do we get bot access?
<bean__> ? anyone can use the bot commands antz
<bean__> just dont abuse them
<antz> what are commands?
<antz> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<antz> oh ok
<holstein> pawleeq: this is a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Removing_.26_Disabling_Repositories
<pawleeq> holstein, thanks, I need Java for online-banking and Oracle is what the bank recommends... wel I do not care, which package servers the purpose
<bean__> that sounds terrifying, pawleeq
<bean__> do they not know that java is absolutely terrifying as a web plugin?
<holstein> pawleeq: chck and make sure its not just disabled in the browser then.. though, disabling in the browser has been considered "good practice" recently and might have been done automatically
<avrelaun> indeed, all plugins are horrible from a security point of view
<avrelaun> Mozilla will disable all plugins by default in the near future
<pawleeq> bean, well, thay are bank(st)ers...
<avrelaun> that pretty much self explanatory
<bilou23> I have deleted myself from all groups by mistake but now I have been able to use a live cd and mount. What should I do then?
<pawleeq> holstein, ok, thanks
<holstein> pawleeq: http://javatester.org/ should tell you if your browser is using java, and you can search how to enable it.. and i would just go back and disable right after, or run a separate browser for banking
<holstein> bilou23: you can go in with the recovery console as root and add yourself back
<antz> where do you get binary for ubuntu?
<bilou23> holstein: it s not possible with live cd? I ve just did the whole setup and ready to start
<holstein> bilou23: the way i would do it is from the root recovery console. not sure how to edit permissions like that from a live CD.. maybe chroot in, but thats over my head
<holstein> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<holstein> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<antz> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<bilou23> holstein: is this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo what you mean by recovery way?
<cobra> Sidebar Auto Hide when app pushes it not working on ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> bilou23: thats the idea... you can add whatever user to whatever group as root from that recovery prompt
<solancer> hey guys anyone here good with we design ?
<solancer> jus have a few questions
<holstein> solancer: maybe "we design" would be more appropriate in the offtopic channel?
<solancer> holstein, great!
<solancer> holstein, I can PM you
<holstein> solancer: ok
<bilou23> holstein: thx for the confirmation Im gonna try this out
<slipky> hi, im having trouble to make my bluetooth dongle work on ubuntu 12.04, keep saying: "Bluetooth:On" then i go to settings and i get "Bluetooth is disabled"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568862/
<LargePrime> ubuntu server 12.10 on a dedicated server.  I have ssh working .  I want to install Simple machine forums, but can fing no good guide.  Thoughts?
<arjansmeets> hello there. I'm having troubles with logging in via ssh. I was hoping someone here could help me out since I can't find the answers on Google :(
<LargePrime> what is you r client os?
<LargePrime> what is you r client os? arjansmeets
<arjansmeets> Windows7 x64
<LargePrime> arjansmeets:  youhve putty?
<arjansmeets> <LargePrime> Yes :)
<LargePrime> arjansmeets:  you have created public private key and saved them clearly labeled?
<LargePrime> you have passphrase on the private?
<arjansmeets> erm, how do you mean? I do not work with keys atm, just with user / password
<bekks> arjansmeets: Did you install the ssh server on Ubuntu?
<LargePrime> then you not have ssh
<bekks> LargePrime: Thats not true.
<bekks> LargePrime: Of course you can use ssh without public key authentication. You even have to, before being able to set it up.
<arjansmeets> Hm wait I was confused, I do have a public key. This is the screen that pops up after the first time of connecting right?
<bekks> arjansmeets: No. :)
<arjansmeets> Sigh
<bekks> arjansmeets: However, your key doesnt matter at the moment. What happens when trying to connect using ssh using putty to the IP of your Ubuntu?
<arjansmeets> It asks me for my username and password
<bekks> arjansmeets: And?
<arjansmeets> After that it says Acces Denied
<bekks> arjansmeets: Which user do you use?
<_genuser_> then you don't have the password
<arjansmeets> And I'm 100% sure that the password is correct
<arjansmeets> admin user
<bekks> arjansmeets: Whats the user name?
<arjansmeets> admin
<bekks> arjansmeets: Then your password is either wrong or not set.
<arjansmeets> bekks: how can I verify that?
<solancer> arjansmeets, have you tried connecting from windows to ubuntu ?
<bekks> arjansmeets: By logging in locally on that computer, e.g.
<bekks> solancer: Thats what he's doing.
<arjansmeets> bekks: I did
<arjansmeets> bekks: and that worked
<bekks> arjansmeets: Then log in locally and check the configuration of sshd wether only public key auth is allowed or not.
<arjansmeets> bekks: I'll try tat
<arjansmeets> that
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, is there documentation for /var/log/ and what logs are supposed to go where (to which file)?
<solancer> arjansmeets, check ur firewall settings
<LargePrime> ubuntu server 12.10 on a dedicated server via ssh working .  I want to install Simple machine forums, but can find no good guide.  Thoughts?
<arjansmeets> solancer: If it were my firewall settings I wouldn't get a connection at all right?
<solancer> arjansmeets, why not ?
<arjansmeets> solancer: I just thought so
<solancer> arjansmeets, have a read of this simple guide and see if it helps http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/03/how-to-access-ubuntu-systems-via-ssh-from-windows/
<arjansmeets> bekks: It is set to yes
<arjansmeets> bekss: That's correct right?
<kamel---> installing ubuntu now
<kamel---> :)
<bekks> arjansmeets: Is it set to "public key auth only"? :)
<arjansmeets> bekks: No itPublicAuth Yes
<arjansmeets> hm
<lordiuriluh> ola
<arjansmeets> bekks: I fixed it. apt-get remove openssh-server, apt-get --purge remove openssh-server & apt-get install openssh-server did the trick
<lordiuriluh> ola ,eu so novo no mundo linux mais gostei muito do sistema em
<lordiuriluh> mas alguém poderia me ajudar com 2 programas isso me faria muito feliz
<Corestrike> Hey guys. I have a quick question.
<lucezu> lordiuriluh: this channel is for English support, please, see #ubuntu-pt
<lordiuriluh> oi tem algum br ai
<Corestrike> If I mount my HDD on Ubuntu, will it be left untouched on Windows 7?
<bekks> Corestrike: That question doesnt make much sense. Could you rephrase it?
<kunji> Corestrike: What do you mean untouched.. just mounting it won't do anything, but if you can write a file to it, then it will be there in Windows as well
<Corestrike> kunji: That's basically what I meant.
<Corestrike> kunji: Thanks for the help.
<kunji> Corestrike: no problem
<Sorinan> msg nickserv identify a7v8xx
<Sorinan> ops
<Sorinan> hahahah
<tgm4883> lol
<Sorinan> it happens :P
<tgm4883> Sorinan, yep. should probably change that now
<Sorinan> tgm4883, doing that right now :P
<Quest> hibernate button is not visible on my menu. i have installed hibernate package though. using kde
<Quest> any solution?
<Quest> hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<Sorinan> Is the old-fashioned Debian ncurses-based installer included in Ubuntu Desktop 12.10?
<kunji> Sorinan: I believe not, though I don't know for sure
<Pressure> helo
<Pressure> im watching my auth log and i see some1 try to log in
<dwatkins> My x86_64 Ubuntu 12.10 PC reboots itself sometimes when converting video and saving to my NAS via NFS, is there a known bug relating to this? I found Bug #561210 but it's only vaguely similar.
<ubottu> bug 561210 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Writing big files to NFS target causes system lock up" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561210
<Pressure> Failed password for invalid user testuser from 109.237.216.101
<Pressure> its slowing down my comp
<Pressure> why its hapening?
<kalenjohnson> dwatkins, converting video is pretty CPU intensive, have you checked the temps?
<Pressure> dwatkins: what are u using to convert
<dwatkins> kalenjohnson: yeah, the reboots happen when the average CPU temp is about 71 degrees centigrade, which is no higher than at other times it's been ok
<Pressure> i know certain versions of FFMPEG have a bug
<dwatkins> Pressure: HandBrakeCLI
<Pressure> oh
<dwatkins> Pressure: yeah, I think it uses ffmpeg
<Pressure> not sure
<Pressure> ok
<Pressure> just make sure it uses latest version
<Pressure> but then again that one could be messed up
<dwatkins> I'm surprised a user-space application can cause the system to reboot, hence my thinking it was a network cache issue as in that bug, but I set the sysctl tuneables as someone suggested, and it reduced the frequency of the resets, but didn't remove them completely
<Pressure> basicly try another version of it
<Pressure> only way to fix
<Pressure> or see
<dwatkins> thanks, will look into it
<Pressure> ive had that issue
<dwatkins> I was thinking I might run sysstat to see if the caches fill-up that I've modified.
<oldude67> whats the easiest way to format a 16 gig flashdrive?
<bekks> oldude67: mkfs
<neosimago> oldude67: and remember to choose a format where you can read the flashdrive on the systems you will be using. between NTFS/FAT32/ext3/4
<oldude67> bekks, neosimago, thanks reading up on them.
<kandinski> for keeping up an autossh tunnel, does it make sense to run supervisord, or could I do it from upstart?
<jose106> oldude67, download gparted
<kandinski> I'm currently using supervisor, but I feel like I'm duplicating effort
<careless> hey guys everytime i plug hdmi my brightness/gamma change...how can i make it stop doing that ?
<Inglorious> is there a way to determine whether a package is available in repositories by shell scripting?
<jpds> Inglorious: $ apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep Candidate
<careless> like is it lightdm doing this or who ?
<Inglorious> jpds: awesome thanks
<Inglorious> :)
<careless> or when i unplug my power cord it dimms immediately
<careless> isnt there a way to make it stop doing that?
<holstein> careless: just look around in the power settings
<careless> i did
<careless> and disabled them all
<careless> and it still does it
<tyson_> Hi there, can anyone help with ubuntu server update problems?
<careless> is there a process i can kill ? :)
<careless> holstein: or a daemon to stop
<ner0x> tyson_: Don't ask to ask. Just ask. :)
<careless> an evil daemon :)
<holstein> tyson_: you can try #ubuntu-server ,or just ask here... sudo apt-get update is what i run, and troubleshoot from there
<tyson_> ner0x: you may have problems with english literature.... I have asked the question
<re75> !list
<ubottu> re75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest25194> kjhg
<ner0x> tyson_: Where did you ask?
<tyson_> ner0x: in the same first line.... nevermind
<holstein> tyson_: what update problems??
<tyson_> holstein: i get error of the apt-get update commnas
<ner0x> tyson_: And I read literature just fine.
<ner0x> tyson_: You asked if anyone could help. You should just ask your question. And gist/pastebin the errors.
<holstein> tyson_: what i would do is run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin your errors
 * ner0x remembers his first error.
<tyson_> nerox: <tyson_> Hi there, can anyone help with ubuntu server update problems?
<holstein> tyson_: ok.. what is the error?
<ner0x> tyson_: Yeah, what problem is that?
<ner0x> tyson_: You gave 0 context.
<holstein> tyson_: a volunteer may be able to help.. just share your error message
<tyson_> ner0x: update problems.
<ner0x> tyson_: Great. What kind?
<tyson_> holstein: fetching errors
<ner0x> tyson_: Post the errors or get out.
<holstein> tyson_: in a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the errors
<holstein> !paste | tyson_
<ubottu> tyson_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Inglorious> I contribute sympathy towards ner0x :)
<ner0x> My patience level is apparently 0 today.
<Inglorious> lol
<Inglorious> I wouldve said get out at the 1st line
<tyson_> holstein: nevermind.... research will do me just fine
<ner0x> tyson_: First thing you've said the entire time in here that made sense. :)
<ner0x> Inglorious: To be fair, everyone was new at one time.
<Inglorious> yes but to be honest
<ner0x> Inglorious: But to be a pretentious little know-it-all that doesn't know anything. That's not okay.
<TechIsCool> Alright so I am running ubuntu 11.10 in virtual box and it is refusing to open unity when I press the windows key
<TechIsCool> how can I open it without the windows key
<Inglorious> ner0x Im still a n00b
<tyson_> ner0x: no no... i said so because I wanted help from someone who knows what they are talking about, not WANNABEEEEEEEEESSSSS
<Dunya> omg this chat is huge
<Inglorious> ner0x but I grew up in this environment to soot the question and give 100% context :)
<unheeding> TechIsCool: click on the dash icon?
<ner0x> Inglorious: Good environment.
 * ner0x has been on linux for close to 17 years.
<Inglorious> thats what I thought
 * ner0x pulls out his wannabe card.
<TechIsCool> unheeding: I can't find it all I have on the top bar is file - edit - view - go - bookmakrs - help
<Inglorious> you'll laugh at me :)
<TechIsCool> nothing more
<Inglorious> tyson_ dont be affraid
<Inglorious> ask your question and then ignore the wannabee
<Inglorious> you should reckognize the guru's :)
<ner0x> Inglorious: Ouch. You toolbox.
<Inglorious> what have I done
<k1l> can we please stick to the technical issues?
<ner0x> Inglorious: Nothing I'm just fscking with you.
<Inglorious> lol
<unheeding> TechIsCool: i dunno man.  i'd suggest moving to a supported version.
<TechIsCool> lol
<ner0x> Anyway... Gotta go write some l337 h4x0r scripts.
<Inglorious> for k1l sake, I'm going to bed :)
<Inglorious> goodnight
<MooingPanda> Hey everybody! :)
<MooingPanda> Does anybody here have experience with missing resolutions? I can currently go up to 1368x768 (which appears to be zoomed in...), but my video card and my monitor can handle more than that
<MooingPanda> I am using an HDTV that can go up to 1920*1080 (which is what I would like to get)
<holstein> MooingPanda: i usually specify with a custom xorg.conf... sometimes the graphics drive can limit that as well
<MooingPanda> Also, I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<MooingPanda> And I'm using current nvidia
<MooingPanda> Willing to give more infos :)
<root>  .
<Sorinan> Is it safe to mount /usr with noatime? I mean, they're unix *static* resources, do I really need to write to them every time I access them? There's any tool present in a default Ubuntu installation that uses this information?
<k1l> MooingPanda: is the nvidia driver in use?
<MooingPanda> kll: I believe it is, but lemme check :)
<k1l> !rootirc | Guest26945
<nsahoo> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04, I am trying to reuse an exisitng user home directory. The problem is everytime I login, it immediately logs out. Where can I see some log to try and figure out where the problem is?
<MooingPanda> (uh.. I'm a total noob... how do I check that?:D)
<k1l> MooingPanda: look into syslog. that mentiones it which driver is in use.
<MooingPanda> no command 'syslog' found
<k1l> its a logging file in /var/log/syslog
<MooingPanda> derp xD
<MooingPanda> alright, found it
<MooingPanda> @kll - pastebin didn't accept my copypaste :c - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569070/
<root_> is it cool to utorrent as root
<root_> and use IRC
<k1l> root_: no, dont do that
<root_> why?
<root_> isnt root the safe user
<root_> i heard it was 100% safe
<k1l> !rootirc | root_
<MooingPanda> kll: did you see the link I posted? :) (not being impatient)
<root_> im using teamviewer as root atm
<k1l> MooingPanda: yep, there is some issues with that nvidia driver. but i dont know what exactly. that is above my knowledge. you could say which videocard that is exactly and maybe some other user knows smth
<janisoza1r> !tab | MooingPanda
<root_> idk who the other guy is he randomly connected
<xibalba> hey all, anyone know of a way to SSH into many Ubuntu boxes at the same time and run 'apt-get update' ?
<k1l> root_: its not recommended within ubuntu
<root_> how come
<janisoza1r> xibalba: for i in host1 host2 host3 ; do ssh $i "apt-get update" ; done
<MooingPanda> janisozalr: is !tab supposed to send me a message? 'cause I got nothing :3. - kll: nvidia geforce 550 ti
<xibalba> hmm shoulda thought of that
<janisoza1r> MooingPanda: yeah, it should. that was a trigger for !ubottu, but it seems that the bot is down :(
<MooingPanda> ok :P
<k1l> root_: the programs dont need root privileges. they run fine without it
<janisoza1r> MooingPanda: anyway, use tab for nick autocompletion
<root_> wrong
<MooingPanda> janisoza1r: I have the habit of typing names without tabbing on irc :P
<janisoza1r> root_: there are other ways to selectively provide needed privileges to programs
<janisoza1r> root_: if the issue is the filesystem, then the permission on files are wrong
<k1l> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root_> lol quadruple ban
<ubottu> MooingPanda: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root_> what the hell is /mode -bbbb
<Ben64> unban
<MooingPanda> lol
<root_> what is (tm)
<janisoza1r> root_: running as root anything that is not required to be run as root is quite a security issue. even services/daemons don't usually run as root but as separate users
<k1l> root_: lets stick to technical ubuntu support here. for chat we have the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<root_> why is there root anhow
<root_> why is it accessable
<Ben64> !manual | root_
<ubottu> root_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MooingPanda> stuck in 800x600... ughhh torture. :<
<MooingPanda> I mean 1024x768
<Tex_Nick> root_:  see if this helps ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xibalba> janisoza1r, got another Q for ya
<xibalba> janisoza1r, how can i paste text into /etc/resolv.conf that way?
<xibalba> cat /tmp/foo | ssh $i "cat /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<janisoza1r> xibalba: use 'tee' or 'cat'
<joanbarros> Hello, when I logged into my ubuntu machine today I couldn't move the usb mouse and keyboard that were attached to it (working yesterday). After that I noticed that I couldn't use the touchpad also (yes, it's al laptop), the wireless network card does not work, and when I hit CTRL + ALT + F1-6, the terminal does not show up. What could this be? Thanks in advance...
<xibalba> janisoza1r, anyway i can put a list of instructions into a text file and have ssh execute them all?
<janisoza1r> xibalba: for i in host1 host2 host3 ; do cat /tmp/foo ssh $i "cat >> /etc/resolv.conf" ; done
<xibalba> like a batch file
<xibalba> janisoza1r, i need to update resolv.conf and update all the boxes
<janisoza1r> xibalba: yes, that should be possible. or you could just copy the file (using cat like specified above) and then execute it
<xibalba> i think i'll just " do ssh [job1] ; ssh [job2]
<xibalba> not as clean but hwatever
<root_> does ubuntu have a user logon screen
<kunji> root_: By default, yes
<Frennie> Hi, I'd like to copy my persistence file from one live USB to another, and I know the persistence file is stored in casper (? http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html), but where exactly do I need to copy the persistence file from, which I assume would contain my personal settings, programs, and documents...
<janisoza1r> xibalba: you can read 'man xargs' for that
<janisoza1r> xibalba: for ... ; do cat /tmp/foo | xargs ssh $i ; done
<xibalba> ah right, xargs an old friend
<janisoza1r> xibalba: but you have to make sure that you specify \n as delimiter. perhaps use 'tr' for swapping \n -> \0 ?
<Frennie> Hi, I'd like to copy my persistence file from one live USB to another, and I know the persistence file is stored in casper (? http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html), but where exactly do I need to copy the persistence file from, which I assume would contain my personal settings, programs, and documents...
<xibalba> janisoza1r, perfect. working thank you sir
<janisoza1r> xibalba: welcome
<xibalba> ended up with,  for i in 192.168.0.104 192.168.0.103 192.168.0.102 192.168.0.105 192.168.0.100; do ssh cat /tmp/resolv.conf | ssh $i "cat > /etc/resolv.conf"  ;ssh $i "apt-get update; apt-get -y upgrade; apt-get -y dist-upgrade" ; done
<xibalba> had to make some keys first
<dakotawulfy> hi
<tim_> ну здрасте
<janisoza1r> !ru | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<janisoza1r> xibalba: remotely dist-upgrading multiple hosts at once? that's calling for trouble :P
<Frennie> Any thoughts? I'd like to copy my persistence file from one live USB to another, and I know the persistence file is stored in casper (? http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html), but where exactly do I need to copy the persistence file from, which I assume would contain my personal settings, programs, and documents...
<xibalba> janisoza1r, just stamped these boxes out from a vmware template. they're brand new
<janisoza1r> xibalba: ssh will not exit until apt-get is done, you might want to put '&' somewhere there or use 'daemon'?
<xibalba> janisoza1r, i'm comfortable with waiting. just didn't want to have to be so reptitive
<xibalba> they're in a datacenter, so if the mirror is fast shouldn't be too long
<xibalba> although lately some mirrors have been slow as snot
<xibalba> might want to run a local mirror for my data center
<janisoza1r> xibalba: or just copy /var/cache/apt/archive between machines?
<xibalba> never knew about that
<xibalba> use to copying /usr/ports/distfiles =P
<Frennie> Any thoughts? I'd like to copy my persistence file from one live USB to another, and I believe the persistence file is stored in something called casper, but where exactly do I need to copy the persistence file from?
<DeliriumTremens> how can i add a new user to an existing group with no password all in one command?
<Frennie> Is it a partition? Or just the folder?
<DeliriumTremens> when i do adduser --ingroup group it doesnt show up in /etc/group
<DeliriumTremens> that the user is in that group
<janisoza1r> Frennie: the largest file in root directory of your pendrive
<Frennie> janisozalr Thanks!!
<janisoza1r> Frennie: it is "partition" (actually a filesystem), but stored inside of a file
<janisoza1r> !tab | Frennie
<ubottu> Frennie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Espen_> Do any of you have problems with volume settings getting reset on s/pdif output devices? I find it strange that i haven't found anyone with similar issues across several soundcards.
<Espen_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7dBJkviD4Y&feature=youtu.be&t=00m15s
<DeliriumTremens> or i guess i should ask, why when i use 'adduser <user> --ingroup <group>' does it not show up in /etc/group
<Changa> where is this .gnome2 folder I read about :/ I cannot find it
<Frennie> janisoza1r: So can I access this file by booting into Ubuntu from a harddrive, then going into the USB's folder, and copying that largest file? Will that work since it's a partition? Will it be accessible?
<Changa> "Put FTP.gedit-plugin and FTP.py inside .gnome2/gedit/plugins/ under your home directory." how can I find that destination
<aeon-ltd> Changa: have you shown hidden files?
<Changa> thats what I need
<Changa> lemme google it
<mgolisch> DeliriumTremens: ingroup changes the primary group, the one listed in the passwd file
<Changa> thanks aeon-ltd
<Frennie> janisoza1r: So can I access this persistence file by booting into Ubuntu from a harddrive, then going into the USB's folder, and copying that largest file? Will that work since it's a partition? Will it be accessible?
<janisoza1r> Frennie: i don't know for sure, but i would do it like this: let's call 'A' a golden pendrive and 'B' a clone. prepare A, boot, do what you have to. prepare B the same, don't boot, simply copy over the casper file from A to B (do *not* use A or B to do that)
<janisoza1r> !patience | Frennie
<ubottu> Frennie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Frennie> Hehe gotcha :)
<DeliriumTremens> the user has the group ID in passwd, weird
<janisoza1r> Changa: if using nautilus, you can press ctrl-l and just specify location
<Changa> I just went to preferences and enabled the hidden files
<janisoza1r> Changa: ctrl-h shows hidden
<Changa> option
<Changa> yeah but I still cant find gnome2 dir
<Frennie> janisoza1r: Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but what exactly do you mean by prepare?
<mgolisch> DeliriumTremens: thats not weird, it does exactly what this options description says, it makes the group the users primary group
<Changa> its in file system right?
<xibalba> oh this isn't good
<xibalba> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main libpq5 amd64 9.1.6-0ubuntu12.04.1
<xibalba>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<janisoza1r> Frennie: use whatever program you use to make pendrive bootable
<tgm4883> xibalba, works for me
<xibalba> on that mirror?
<janisoza1r> Frennie: like usb-creator-gtk
<k1l> xibalba: apt-get update?
<xibalba> trying it now
<DeliriumTremens> mgolisch: i see, well as long as its adding to the group i'm cool with it
<DeliriumTremens> hah
<DeliriumTremens> thanks for the clarification!
<xibalba> seems to have done it
<xibalba> history
<Frennie> janisoza1r: Ah! OK, so A is the one which has the persistence file I want to coppy over, but you DON'T recommend booting into Ubuntu loaded on A to copy the file from B, say, onto the mounted harddrive of the computer?
<janisoza1r> Frennie: correct
<Frennie> janisoza1r: Why not? How can I do this otherwise?
<janisoza1r> Frennie: the file is in use when you use the system on pendrive
<Frennie> janisoza1r: Oh, that's right! Thanks!
<janisoza1r> Frennie: the kind-of-hard way to do that would be: boot A, prepare golden casper, shutdown A, boot B, copy casper from A, quit, boot A, copy copied casper to B...
<Frennie> janisoza1r: OK, I think I'll do it the other way, then. Thanks a lot
<nsahoo_> hey, does anyone know the order in which 'rm -rf' proceed in a directory? I accidentally used this on a wrong user home directory, and stopped a few seconds later. So, I am trying to determine what was deleted, or is it possible to know which directory was last deleted from?
<escott> who asks a question and then immediately leaves the channel
<xibalba> a donkey
<joanbarros> Hello, when I logged into my ubuntu machine today I couldn't move the usb mouse and keyboard that were attached to it (working yesterday). After that I noticed that I couldn't use the touchpad also (yes, it's al laptop), the wireless network card does not work, and when I hit CTRL + ALT + F1-6, the terminal does not show up. What could this be? Thanks in advance...
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros did u do an update
<joanbarros> yes, I did update yesterday, everything but kernel stuff
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros  maybe that had a kernel update ???
<joanbarros> there is a kernel update but I didn't install it
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros u sure
<joanbarros> yes, it's still there
<xibalba> is IPTABLES builtin by default?
<dakotawulfy> do u have an older kernel u can boot into???
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros try it see if it works
<escott> !reisub | joanbarros and then boot a livecd to see if you can read the syslog
<ubottu> joanbarros and then boot a livecd to see if you can read the syslog: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<LoneTrooper> Which media player do you recommend to have from these:  Mplayer, Gnome Mplayer or SMPlayer. I know they are based on the same core but i can't choose.
<xibalba> any tools to configure iptables?
<escott> xibalba, iptables
<xibalba> right, i'm not familiar with the syntax (i come from pf)
<xibalba> i just need to punch a few holes, ssh mainly
<escott> xibalba, if you just want some preconfigured rules use something like ufw
<xibalba> need an ACL on SSH
<joanbarros> Ok, thanks all, dakotawulfy, escott, ubottu. Will try and report.
<dakotawulfy> xibalba i use firestarter
<xibalba> gui or ncurses?
<xibalba> i guess my only open port is ssh, i just wanted to lock it down to my office
<xibalba> it's my utility jump box into my NAT net
<xyu> WHO
<thales_sa> someone has worked with Object Exchange (OBEX) protocol?
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy I booted into the previous kernel and it works :\
<xyu> ?
<xyu> QUIT
<xyu> quit
<xibalba> exit
<LoneTrooper> no u
<xibalba> EXIT
<xibalba> logout
<xyu> #QUIT
<xibalba> LOGOUT
<xibalba> #YOLO
<FloodBot1> xibalba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dakotawulfy>  use that kernel  for now check see if u can find info might have problems with the other one
<xyu> exit
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros might of installed a newer one  and did not know it
<joanbarros> the thing is that the new one is still on the apt-get list
<joanbarros> let me check
<dakotawulfy> could wait till new one comes out and see if it works heheh they come out often
<GaLFrieD^^> hi
<LoneTrooper> hi
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros they did like 2
<dakotawulfy>  close together
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, the one im running now (that works) is 3.2.0-36-generic
<joanbarros> the one that doesnt work is 3.2.0-37
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros try the new one see if it works
<dakotawulfy> yea
<joanbarros> ok
<GaLFrieD^^> sorry
<GaLFrieD^^> how is possible to force skype to use basic video drivers without graphical hardware acceleration? thx
<dakotawulfy>  the 37 came out then the 38
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros close together
<GaLFrieD^^> dakotawulfy .... can you help me?
<joanbarros> no, 3.2.0-37-generic, same behaviour.
<dakotawulfy> GaLFrieD^^ i see if i can check out  give me a min
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy. no, 3.2.0-37-generic, same behaviour.
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros 36 is the one that worked right
<GaLFrieD^^> mmm ok tnx
<GaLFrieD^^> :(
<geekbri> I need to create directories in an upstart script as the root user, but run the start command as a specific user.  Unfortunately setuid runs the entire upstart script as the user you setuid as.  Is there a way to force it to run a specific command as the root user?
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, yes.
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros u could try the 38  might work
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, yea, I was going to try that.
#ubuntu 2013-02-27
<Left_Turn> guys whats the different between           gedit file.ext   ..and..   get file.ext &
<Left_Turn> gedit file.ext &
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, there shouldn't be a problem if I install the 38 from the 36 right?
<root_> i cant et used to ubuntu
<root_> dang it
<root_>  just wanted to etract some wierd compressed file
<root_>  just wanted to etract some wierd compressed file8
<aeon-ltd> root_: extracting 'weird' files in any os is gonna be weird
<dakotawulfy> right
<root_> it said it was for linux
<dakotawulfy>  u still have all 3 in grub
<tyson_> Left_Turn: gedit edit a file in a text editor called gedit... get does nothing
<root_> I mean wierd as it was not one ive seen
<tgm4883> geekbri, not that I know of. That seems to be an odd place to create directories though I suppose. Where are you trying to create directories?
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros u still have all 3 in grub
<Left_Turn> i cant seem to find the file
<geekbri> tgm4883: I need to create a directory in /var/run/ because that directory gets wiped on reboot
<Left_Turn> i meant gedit file &
<root_> do you have to know much code for linux
<root_> I like tweaking the UI either with expolits or normally
<geekbri> tgm4883: I'd like to continue using setgid and setuid because I am also increasing the ulimits.  However I need to create the sub directory of /var/run/ as root.  It's a frustrating problem
<tyson_> Left_Turn: make sure you set the right path
<Left_Turn> ok thanks ill double check
<root_> I use xp atm
<tgm4883> geekbri, well not really wiped, as just not kept
<tgm4883> geekbri, out of curiosity, what needs that directory?
<geekbri> tgm4883: I have multiple instances of redis running as different users.  I namespace their pid directories so basically, /var/run/redis/6379 and /var/run/redis/6380, each owned by different users.
<CatNCobra> Hi, I'm having a hell of a time trying to install rabbitvcs. I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to the command line and the instructions on their website have me all sorts of lost.
<CatNCobra> Any and all help is highly appreciated.
<root_> im sick of win7 docking me around
<root_> so I use xp but that can be a bastard to mod when the errors are useless
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, when I run apt-get upgrade. It reads the following packages have been kept back. And lists three packages: linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic (or something like that).
<root_> fuck win7
<OerHeks> root_, how about stop ranting about windows and ask your ubuntu support question?
<root_> and vista and 8
<root_> I did man
<root_> jees
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros  linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic those are all the packages to make  the current kernel to keep it up to date
<ultra7> how can i revert these commands? sudo iptables -I INPUT -s 11.22.33.44 -j DROP
<ultra7> sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -d 11.22.33.44 -j DROP
<ultra7> Read more: How to Block an IP Address in Ubuntu | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6915849_block-ip-address-ubuntu.html#ixzz2M3Mn4AUh
<FloodBot1> ultra7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekbri> tgm4883: looks like the solution will be just to launch the process itself with sudo
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros so go head and try to install the new one see if it works
<xomp> so ubuntu iso no longer fits on a 700Mb CD-R?
<kant_> hi guys, i've just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and I screwed my python up ... somehow. This is what I get when I run apt-get :
<kant_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python2.7:
<kant_>  python2.7 depends on python2.7-minimal (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3); however:
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros should not be a problem  i dont think
<kant_>   Version of python2.7-minimal on system is 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1
<root_> can you change a folder backround in ubuntu
<CatNCobra> Hi, I'm having a hell of a time trying to install rabbitvcs. I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to the command line and the instructions on their website have me all sorts of lost. Any and all help is highly appreciated.
<ultra7> i did a command in the terminal and i want to revert it...could someone help me please?
<tyson_> ultra7: the same with accept at the end instead of DROP
<ultra7> tyson_, rhanks
<ultra7> thanks
<root_> help
<root_> yes H is for hippo
<Ben64> CatNCobra: why don't you use the version that comes with ubuntu
<bravis_> or howdy
<root_> E is gotelephant L is for light P is for policeman
<CatNCobra> Elaborate?
<root_> can you change a folder back round
<root_> in ubuntu
<Ben64> !info rabbitvcs-cli | CatNCobra
<ubottu> CatNCobra: rabbitvcs-cli (source: rabbitvcs): Command line interface for RabbitVCS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.0.5-3 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 47 kB
<CatNCobra> In other words, I've been trying to install something that's already installed?
<root_> help
<k1l> !patience | root_
<ubottu> root_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> CatNCobra: search the software center
<CatNCobra> I downloaded it and it didn't work
<root_> why say I didnt ask!
<Ben64> !work | CatNCobra
<ubottu> CatNCobra: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tyson_> root_: Hi, what do you need help with?
<CatNCobra> In other words, none of the right click options show up that I need when I right click a folder
<root_> can you change the backround of a folder
<CatNCobra> Sorry for my vagueness.
<Ben64> CatNCobra: then you can try the ppa on their site, but we can't support that
<tyson_> root_ : yes you can.... how much programming/ script do you know?
<CatNCobra> I don't understand how to do all of that haha
<root_> I know a litttle md batch
<root_> a tiny bit of C
<root_> MS* batch
<root_> but this is linux
<dakotawulfy> GaLFrieD^^ u still there??? i did not forget about u
<root_> is there an equivelant to regedit
<aeon-ltd> root_: there would be no regustry to edit
<tgm4883> aeon-ltd, what about dconf?
<root_> ??????
<root_> something that deos the same thig
<joanbarros> dakotawolfy, I installed all but those three packages didn't install. Could this be the problem?
<aeon-ltd> tgm4883: close enough i guess
<CatNCobra> So in other words Ben64, I'm boned. Because the software center version failed, and you can't help me with this ppa mumbo jumbo.
<Ben64> CatNCobra: you can see if they have a support channel or option
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros dont think that a problem
<ChrisHansen> root_ haha you got in a fight with the irc bot
<dakotawulfy>  wont cause kernel not to work right
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros those files are the ones that keep your kernel up to date
<tyson_> root_: regedit??? by the sound of it gedit.... but I am not sure about what regedit does... lol
<dakotawulfy> and runs the new kernel after it is installed
<root_> YEY
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, ohh ok. actually the 38 kernel didn't install.
<dakotawulfy> did u select it
<tyson_> root_: if you want to do it just click on the edit on the folder you are in
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros try the 38
<dakotawulfy>  joanbarros if it works
<root_> ok cool
<root_> now an advanced question
<root_> omg this is gonna be hard to explain
<dakotawulfy>  then go ahead and after u are running it and hit apply  updates and should install those files
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros
<tyson_> root_ t: go ahead
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros think the reason is because u manually picked and running the 36 now
<root_> how do you give a folder two parts, one is viewable in the GUI the only is only viewable in code or in a specicalized program
<root_> they both hold files and folders
<root_> you can do this in windows xp with headache but
<root_> but can I do it  in ubuntu
<root_> or lnux
<aeon-ltd> root_: you talking about hiding files in xp?
<genii-around> root_: Any folder beginning with a dot will not be seen normally in GUI file browser
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, sorry. had to refresh the page.
<root_> not conventially no
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, I dont have the kernel 38 installed. Id didn't install.
<root_> in xp its an expolit
<Tex_Nick> root_:  you can preceede files & folders with a . to hide them
<tgm4883> root_, things like that get fixed in linux ;)
<aeon-ltd> root_: you could just make a fake files with something like truecypt to hide files within files
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros sorry u d/l it but did not install ???
<k1l> root_: folders and files with a . in front are hidden.
<tyson_> root_: I think the best answer to you is with LINUX you can do whatever you want.... you can do what was previously stated or you can study a little bit of the CHMOD command
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, OK, I'm now installing the 38...
<root_> ok cool
<tgm4883> I think the better answer is, stop trying to make a rootkit
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros ok
<genii-around> tgm4883: Hehe
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros then boot in to it see if it works  if it does then do an update   when u are in the new kernel then it should install tose 3 files
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros apply
<Inoki> HI all, is there a way to launch a bookmark from the dash?
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, wow, weirdest thing. It works and didn't even have to rebuild nVidia drivers (been having the drivers not work upon every kernel update). It seems that something processed half way and it got stuck in the middle... It seems to be working now. YAY!!!!
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, yes, everything is working again. Even WiFi.Thank you very much!
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros ok now see if those other update far u
<dakotawulfy> those update the kernel and boot u into the newest one
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros n/p
<dakotawulfy> Inoki u still there
<Inoki> dakotawulfy: Ya
<fruitwerks> hi all - how can I get a list of unconfigured network interfaces?
<reverendp> hey all, I am upgrading to xubuntu 12.10 and I don't want to lose my xchat favorite list.  I am trying to find the serv_list file.  I have used xchat -u --configdir but I can't find the returned directory
<fruitwerks> reverendp: did you check for a .dir or .file for chat in your home dir?
<fruitwerks> *xchat
<reverendp> I will look again, that is where the configdir said it was but I couldn't find it,
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, actually I had to explicitly state that I wanted to apt-get install linux-generic linux-header-generic linux-image-generic
<dakotawulfy> did it do that???
<reverendp> fruitwerks:  did a search including hidden files servlist*.* and it came back.  Thanks for the direction it is greatly appreciated
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, that's how I got the 38 kernel to install...
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros ok u should be good then
<fruitwerks> anyone know anything about networking for kvm on the guest side?
<nintet> in my native LED monitor's resolution there are about 60 pixels off of the bottom of the screen
<Rehan> Hi people. Had a question -- do the latest AMD GPUs (78XX and 79XX) work well with linux or is nvidia still the better option?
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros now the next kernel that comes out it should work like it did before i alway at least keep 2 kernels
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros and something goes wrong go back to old one see if that the problem
<triple_> Hello people, I have a problem with updating steam. After 5 percent it quits and says I need to be connected.
<nintet> the bottom of my desktop is off the screen
<HaZiLLa> Anyone from the UK here and is on BT Infinity?
<mikathewoof> what is a command i can type in to see the speed of my processor?
<phunyguy_> hey folks, I have an oddball question.  I have a new-ish with a UEFI bios, and I have my old partitions backed up, but I want to try to convert the installation to GPT partitioning.  Are there any good guides for this? Some mention using GPT on regular bios computers that but that is not what I am looking for.
<Tex_Nick> nintet:  have you adjusted your monitors vertical position setting ?
<JoelGsus> mikathewoof type top
<phunyguy_> new-ish laptop**
<Tex_Nick> nintet:  or used the monitors auto-adjust
<mikathewoof> thanks JoelGsus
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, yea, actually my ubuntu stored about 5 or 6 kernels.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<mikathewoof> right now i have Peppermint OS installed on an old computer, i want to use lubuntu, can i easily switch it?
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros ubuntu-tweak
<nintet> the monitor's vertical position does not go nearly far enough
<dakotawulfy>  removes all except for  one
<dakotawulfy>  so be careful if u do that but then agin u have that one plus the new on so u should be good
<kant_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python2.7:
<kant_>  python2.7 depends on python2.7-minimal (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3); however:
<kant_>   Version of python2.7-minimal on system is 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1.
<kant_> anyone knows how to fix that ? I've just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and ... boom - how did I break python
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, nice. will remember when cleaning up for space.
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros ubuntu tweak is nice worth getting
<fruitwerks> phunyguy_: is it a samsung laptop?
<nintet> is there an app to move my screen up?
<phunyguy_> fruitwerks, no it is a Lenovo T430s
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros its got computer janitor built in and i have not yet have a problem only using it  but with computer janitor the full version be careful with that does seem to let u do thing that can harm your computer
<dakotawulfy> joanbarros i mean your system
<joanbarros> dakotawulfy, ok. will be careful.
<eduardo_> Hello!
<root_> does linux have a point where the code is against the design or some other code in the OS to make it work
<eduardo_> ?
<eduardo_> My english not is very good! I'm from Brazil.
<eduardo_> :D
<nintet> using the monitor's auto adjust or vertical adjust does not center my screen HELP_!!!
<root_> you cant do stuff in windows if it works against the OS design of how its made
<root_> its made with souce code which is top secret and cant be modified practically
<dakotawulfy>  nintet did u install your video driver
<nintet> sauce code?
<root_> source code
<root_> ..
<nintet> i dont install drivers anymore... at least i havent had too since the windows days
<dakotawulfy>  nintet are u using ubuntu???
<phunyguy_> I hope you aren't logged into the root account in IRC....
<nintet> 12.04
<root_> why not?
<dakotawulfy> what video card u got???
<phunyguy_> you know what? nevermind.
<nintet> i dont even know what video card it is
<phunyguy_> have fun.
<root_> lol
<root_> im in mac OSX
<nintet> you dont have to know those things anymore... thats what linux is all about
<Hilikus> if i write a udev rule, do all conditions have to be part of the same group for it to work?
<dakotawulfy> nit true
<root_> calm down phunyguy
<root_> youll get your chicken soon
<nintet>  product: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<nintet>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<dakotawulfy>  they make a gui installer for the video
<phunyguy_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dakotawulfy> ouch intel
<root_> thats nice
<nintet> what is wrong with intel?
<nintet> isnt that a good company or something?
<nintet> i mean, i need glasses as it is... so i never worry too much about graphics, i do sound.
<dakotawulfy>   nintet be careful u install that driver and  might not  work
<nintet> its working now, its just hanging off the screen
<nintet> ehhh,,, something tells me i should just go back to my old 1024X768 monitor
<dakotawulfy> nintet might be able to install a program to change the screen size
<nintet> how about just to move it up a bit?
<dakotawulfy>  so u change d monitors
<nintet> yes
<kant_> hi all, libpython2.7 : Depends: python2.7 (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<nintet> someone gave me a nice new monitor
<dakotawulfy> nintet did u reboot it  see if it worked???
<nintet> i dont need to reboot
<kant_> I'm having nightmares trying to understand how ubuntu3.1 would be different from ubuntu3 ...
<nintet> do i?
<dakotawulfy> nintet was it on when u changed it???
<kant_> with respect to python
<nintet> yeah of course
<nintet> hold on...
<nintet> oooooooooooooooooooh. man i am sorry...
<kant_> can anyone advise on how to repair python after upgrading 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<dakotawulfy> but if it does not pick up could be worse then what it is now
<nintet> i know what it is.... MY DATA SWITCH CANT HANDLE THE RESOLUTION
<nintet> lol
<nintet> sorry guys
<dakotawulfy> n/p
<kant_> is this an IRC channel about Ubuntu SW ? am I asking on the wrong channel ?
<LoneTrooper> Is there a difference between installing deb package downloaded from trusted website or using ubuntu software center? I want to have deb files as backup  but i dont know if its the safe to install programs in that way.
<tgm4883> kant_, repair it? how is it broke?
<kant_> tgm4883:  apt-get won't do anything
<tgm4883> kant_, what do you mean? do you get error messages?
<kant_> tgm4883: yup, say you try apt-get -f install ; it says
<tgm4883> LoneTrooper, for obvious reasons, you won't get updates to the software automatically (via apt) if you install a deb
<kant_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python2.7:
<kant_>  python2.7 depends on python2.7-minimal (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3); however:
<kant_>   Version of python2.7-minimal on system is 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1.
<kant_> dpkg: error processing python2.7 (--configure):
<kant_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot1> kant_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LoneTrooper> tgm4883 thats the one of the benefits of using ubuntu software center thx for reply
<kant_> FloodBot1: sorry :)
<tgm4883> LoneTrooper, that said, all apt-get is doing is downloading debs from the repository and installing them. IMO, install software via the repositories (software center) if you can. If you can't find something in the software center but the developer releases a deb, you can usually use that just fine
<tgm4883> kant_, odd, not sure how you got in that situation
<kant_> I don't get how my python2.7-minimal (2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1) is so different from python2.7-minimal (2.7.3-0ubuntu3)
<kant_> tgm4883: simply by upgrading a 10.04 LTS to a 12.04 LTS
<LoneTrooper> ok i get it thx for info tgm4883
<dakotawulfy>   kant u said u updated from 10.04 to 12.04???
<kant_> dakotawulfy: yeah
<tgm4883> Kanerix, amd64 or i386?
<kant_> tgm4883: this is mental; i've checked the ubuntu repositories and the '3.1' build is only an update to the '3' build - how does it stop python from playing  ... ...
<tgm4883> also, the 3.1 build only does "  * Cherry pick af46a001d5ec to remove Python syslog BOM insertion code that was causing corrupt log messages in syslog.  LP: #1029640 "
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029640 in python2.7 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Bad characters in Python logger output when using rsyslog" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029640
<kant_> ubottu: I saw that one yeah but ... no fix apparently ?
<ubottu> kant_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgm4883> kant_, it has to do with dependencies. Still, I'm unsure how you got into this. What repo were you using?
<Triple_> Hello, does anyone know how I merge my windows steam games with my Linux ones?
<Scarberian> Can somebody take a look at my ask page? http://askubuntu.com/questions/260503/unable-to-boot-12-10-amd64-live-usb-on-gt5436e
<Triple_> So I dont have to reinstall
<tgm4883> !steam | Triple_
<ubottu> Triple_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<kant_> tgm4883: standard canonical repo for precise
<dakotawulfy> : kant that would be the 12.10 not 12.04
<tgm4883> kant_, 32 or 64 bit?
<kant_> tgm4883: 32
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, the 3.1 build is in precise updates
<dward> Triple, just login and you will be able to redownload the games that are linux compativle
<dward> compatble
<Triple_> Yes I know
<Scarberian> he wants to migrate them
<Triple_> But I dont want to redownload them
<Triple_> Yeah.
<tgm4883> kant_, I'd just try to download the deb and install it  http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/p/python2.7/python2.7-minimal_2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb
<Scarberian> install steam linux
<Triple_> I have.
<Scarberian> and copy your steam apps folder into the .steam folder
<kant_> tgm4883: I tried. it won't install
<dward> Triple_ the binaries are different and needed to be ported to linux and recomplied
<kant_> dpkg problem
<dward> Triple_ your windows versions won't work
<dakotawulfy> : kant none of your python works or just a program ????
<Triple_> Alright.
<Triple_> Thanks.
<tgm4883> kant_, oh wait, apt-get isn't broke, it just can't resolve that dependency issue. Do you have the -updates repo activated?
<dward> Triple_ you could use wine if you truly needed to to create a windows runtime enviornment but it would be difficult, may not work, and preformance would not be as good as native
<tgm4883> dward, that isn't 100% true
<kunji> Wish me luck, I'm about to try installing and using Nutch, I'll be asking for help if it doesn't go well :P
<kant_> tgm4883: looking at my /etc/apt/sources.list , i see deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<kant_> tgm4883: so I guess yes ?
<dward> tgm4883 what do you mean?
<tgm4883> kant_, what if you do an apt-get update
<dakotawulfy> Triple could us virtualbox if u have a windows disk
<tgm4883> dward, some of the files are usable  between windows and linux steam apparently
<kant_> tgm4883: it does update a list of urls then shows the msg : W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<kant_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kant_> tgm4883: " you may want to run apt-get update " ... but isn't that what I've just done ?
<dward> tgm4883 did not know that.
<tgm4883> kant_, ok, how about 'rmadison python-minimal2.7'
<kant_> tgm4883: what do you reckon is the problem ?
<dward> tgm4883 maybe some libraries but i doubt the launchers are compatible. so you would have to redownload anyways wouldn
<dward> t you?
<tgm4883> dward, I've not done it as I don't have a windows install, but I see people get help for that over in #ubuntu-steam all the time
<tgm4883> kant_, ok, how about 'rmadison python-minimal2.7'
<kant_> tgm4883: so I was asking ... what do you reckon is the problem? I mean, why should I install a different version ?
<kunji> Oh... hmm, what are the advantages/disadvantages of using Nutch 1.6 vs. 2.1?
<tgm4883> kant_, you aren't insttalling a different version?
<tgm4883> kant_, can you pastebin the output of that command please?
<kant_> tgm4883: how does installing madison python-minimal 2.7 solve my problem ?
<tgm4883> kant_, actually it's rmadison, and that isn't a different version, it's a command for you to run
<tgm4883> kant_, 'rmadison python-minimal2.7'
<tgm4883> !rmadison
<kant_> tgm4883: sorry ; it says rmadison is not installed
<tgm4883> kant_, right, I forget what isn't included on most systems
<tgm4883> hmm
<kant_> tgm4883: apt-get install rmadison returns -> unable to locate package information
<tgm4883> kant_, what about a simple 'apt-get -f install'
<dr_willis> !find rmadison
<ubottu> File rmadison found in devscripts
<dr_willis> hmm
<kant_> tgm4883: that would show the same problem as above, i.e. Version of python2.7-minimal on system is 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1.
<joeyjoejoe> hello ubuntu keystrokes are really laggy llliiikkeee tthisss
<tgm4883> kant_, can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<dr_willis> joeyjoejoe: is the console affected the same way?
<kant_> tgm4883: my pleasure, here it is http://pastebin.com/MXb7idpw
<tgm4883> kant_, you can remove line 20 if you add multiverse to line 6 and 7
<kant_> tgm4883: cool, removed
<joeyjoejoe> dr_willis:  yes connsole is the same
<tgm4883> kant_, that will fix the duplicate line error
<kant_> tgm4883: yup :)
<tgm4883> kant_, can you pastebin 'dpkg -l python2.7*'
<kant_> tgm4883: do I execute this from a directory where I have saved the .deb ?
<tgm4883> kant_, no, anywhere
<Tex_Nick> joeyjoejoe:  when you say ... keystrokes are really laggy llliiikkeee tthisss ... that almost looks to me like a hardware keyboard debounce problem ... have you tried another keyboard ?
<kant_> tgm4883: it says no packages found matching python2.7-2.7.3
<dr_willis> joeyjoejoe: that would point to a kernel or hardware issue. id test with a non ubuntu live cd. like tinycorelinux or dsl. and see if those are affected also.
<tgm4883> kant_, my bad, do it outside of the directory that you saved that file in (otherwise it tries to be smart and autocomplete what is in your directory)
<kant_> tgm4883: thanks, here http://pastebin.com/eWDfRr02
<kunji> joeyjoejoe: Could also be a power problem, I know the Raspberry Pi does that under Raspbian if it doesn't have enough power.
<linuxdoc66> Greetings.
<joeyjoejoe> kunji: my battery is not chargingg properly on laaaaaptop
<tgm4883> kant_, oh man, I read your error message wrong. I've been troubleshooting the wrong package. We need to try and upgrade the python2.7 package, not python2.7-minimal
<tgm4883> kant_, my bad
<kant_> tgm4883: so is the problem the fact that i have python2.7.3-0ubuntu3 instead of ubuntu3.1 ?
<joeyjoejoe> kunji: lol i get it
<tgm4883> kant_, what happens if you try 'apt-get install python2.7=2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1'
<tgm4883> kant_, yea
<kant_> tgm4883: wow ...
<tgm4883> kant_, technically, it's python2.7 version 2.7.3-0ubuntu3
<kant_> tgm4883: now .. I'll have to do this another way , because apt-get will not play
<kant_> tgm4883: it 'depends' on python and ..python is broken . nice
<tgm4883> kant_, can you try to do it that way? we're trying to force the version to upgrade
<kant_> tgm4883: ython2.7 depends on python2.7-minimal (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3); however:
<kant_>   Version of python2.7-minimal on system is 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1.
<kant_> tgm4883: I've tried a few times already
<tgm4883> kant_, hmm, that doesn't make sense as we're specifying version
<kant_> tgm4883: could I install from source ?
<tgm4883> kant_, no need, I've a few more tricks up my sleeve
<kant_> tgm4883: sounds good :)
<dakotawulfy> tgm4883
<tgm4883> kant_, what about if we do the opposite? downgrade python2.7-minimal
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, ?
<kant_> tgm4883: again - if I have to do that via apt-get , it won't play
<dakotawulfy> tgm4883 have a question sure that python is broken or is it the program maybe is the problem
<tgm4883> kant_, apt-get isn't broken
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, he can't apt-get things, because it's in an unresolvable state right now
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy>  sorry
<tgm4883> dakotawulfy, no worries
<kant_> tgm4883: so how do we downgrade to 2.7-minimal ubuntu3 without doing it from source
<jeff_> hello
<tgm4883> kant_, 'apt-get install python2.7-minimal=2.7.3-0ubuntu3'
<Guest10162> Can anyone give me a hand with git?
<dr_willis> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<hejds> Any computer hacker who manages to download this video? http://jsfiddle.net/ndfgk/
<Guest10162> Hmm, I didn't know linus created it... I'm just new to using it, and can't add files to an existing repo
<kant_> tgm4883: I'll paste the output (it fails)
<Guest10162> Anyone know how to add an existing project to a git repo?
<kant_> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/9S4Urm1z
<kunji> Guest10162: http://git-scm.com/book
<tgm4883> kant_, ok, now to 'apt-get -f install'
<tgm4883> kant_, I'd like to see if that resolves it, or puts you back at the previous state (complaining about not being 3.1)
<Guest10162> kunji: awesome, I'll check it out, thank you!
<Tex_Nick> Guest10162:  have you asked in #git
<kunji> Guest10162: np, it's what I learned form, but I haven't used git in like a year and a half, I remember nothing :P
<kant_> tgm4883: I know but I've already tried, http://pastebin.com/s7QrR8UY - again, it fails
<kant_> tgm4883: apt-get is totally relying on a solid python installation; when something goes wrong it's game over
<tgm4883> kant_, no it's not
<mfilipe> I'm trying install the steam package but I always get "No candidate version found for steam:i386". What is the problem?
<tgm4883> kant_, it's not relying on a solid python installation, it's not relying on python at all (to my knowledge)
<tgm4883> kant_, so lets try downgrading the packages again, I'm going to give you a few more packages to downgrade (to resolve the previous error)
<kant_> tgm4883: then - on a side note - why would it fail with the error msg above when we only try and ' apt -get -f install ' ?
<kant_> tgm4883: thank you
<kant_> tgm4883: needless to say, I really appreciate your help
<tgm4883> kant_, you are confusing it relying on a python install with relying on a consistant package state
<kant_> tgm4883: oh , i think i see what you mean now
<kant_> tgm4883: so it could be any package
<kant_> tgm4883: that is in a broken state
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 with gnome classic de ... i recently added a second monitor, it worked fine till i rebooted ... on reboot the bios POST is displayed on both monitors & GRUB is displayed on both monitors ... when it gets to the lightdm login, i loose one monitor ... at the desktop i have to use the "display settings" to toggle the inactive monitor off then back on ... what can i do to not have to go through that kludge ?
<tgm4883> kant_, 'apt-get install python2.7-minimal=2.7.3-0ubuntu3 python2.7-dev=2.7.3-0ubuntu3 libpython2.7=2.7.3-0ubuntu3 '
<kant_> tgm4883: but apt-get does not need python to run .. .
<tgm4883> kant_, exactly
<dr_willis> mfilipe:  i just downloaded and installed the steam_latest.deb   the software center version dident want to install for me
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick: what video card and drivers
<kant_> tgm4883: that was successful
<tgm4883> \0/
<kant_> tgm4883: what next
<tgm4883> kant_, nothing, should be fixed now :)
<OerHeks> good start for steam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<kant_> tgm4883: tried apt-get -f install and .. yeah it works
<tgm4883> kant_, you can do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to see if it wants to upgrade the four packages
<kant_> tgm4883: thank you so much, I can't tell you how helpful this was, I was stuck
<tgm4883> kant_, yea that was odd
<ponyofde1th> hi, anyone know why my dist-upgrade times out after a few packages downloaded? here is my tcpdump http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569393
<kant_> tgm4883: yeah upgrade seems to be installing the 3.1 build again now
<kant_> but i guess libpython and python-minimal and the rest of them will be aligned now
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : oh man i'm afraid to tell you ... cause i know AMD is at the bottom of your prefereed list ;-) ... AMD A6-3500 APU with AMD Radeon 6530D graphics ... with the suggested driver in "Additional Drivers"
<mfilipe> dr_willis: hum... I did that
<kant_> tgm4883: thanks again, that did it  - worth staying up at 1:51am (UK time) :)
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick: well with nvidia. id run the nvudia settings tool as root and save to the xorg.conf..   you may be neding to use that   amdccle  amds setting tool. not the displays tool.
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : the driver works great once i manually toggle the second monitor back on after reboot
<kunji> Tex_Nick: You said you're using the suggested proprietary driver?  You should toggle the monitor with catalyst then, not with the display properties.
<dr_willis> yea.. catylyst. ;-)  i frogot the name
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I'm running the A10 here with 3 monitors, no problems ^_^
<tgm4883> kant_, glad I could help :)
<dr_willis> if it saves optoons to xorg.conf then the login screen will use them also
<kunji> dr_willis: It does not as far as I can tell, but it works somehow
<dakotawulfy>   3 monitors:'( i wish i had 3 monitors
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis & kunji : ok guys that's pointed me in a good direction ... will try catalyst ... thanks to both of you ;-)
<dakotawulfy> kunji what video card do u have???
<kunji> Tex_Nick: And make sure to run the one with (Administrative), I don't think you'll be able to change it with the less privileged one
<kunji> dakotawulfy: It's just the integrated video in the A10 processor
<dakotawulfy> and support 3 monitors???
<Tex_Nick> kunji : ok i understand ... thanks ;-)
<kzetts> Hi guys, I have a laptop with a 1366x768 resolution. I remember when netbooks were first really popular, there were ways to trick the monitors into displaying higher resolutions. Is there any way I can trick my Xorg into displaying a much higher resolution and have my shit all super tiny?
<kunji> dakotawulfy: I think it would choke doing gaming, but for video playback and all my everyday stuff it's been fine
<dakotawulfy> i got a nvidia and 2 monitor runs good not bad for gamming not sure if the sli working right
<kzetts> Anyone?
<dakotawulfy>  but then agin only works on one
<kunji> kzetts: The interpolation, hmm, I have it going in Windows on my S10-3t, not sure how to do it in linux though, even in windows I don't know if I could reproduce it on another machine
<kzetts> Do you think the guys in #xorg would be more knowledgeable?
<kzetts> Or maybe the arch linux nerds?
<jrib> !fixres | kzetts
<ubottu> kzetts: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> kzetts: start by trying the drivers for your card first if you haven't already
<kunji> kzetts:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1265544  This is basically how that goes, they might know more, it's worth a shot, good luck.
<dr_willis> kzetts: check the archlinux wikis also
<kzetts> jrib: read my question. I have all the correct drivers. My resolution is correct, I want to know how to make it display an unsupported(higher resolution)
<jrib> kzetts: yes, see the factoid.
<dr_willis> kzetts: x used to have a panning feature. but i never got it working on my netbook
<kzetts> I've got pretty good eyes, so I would love to get like a 1920 resolution onb my 12.5 in screen
<kunji> dr_willis: I remember the panning, but that's not what he's referring to, what this does is basically guess what color a pixel should be when you don't actually have enough pixels to go around, so it does a mapping and some information is lost.
<jrib> kzetts: if you can't set the resolution you want directly like described in the factoid, you might try the scale switch that xrandr has
<kunji> jrib: Looking at that, it looks like it's what he's looking for
<kunji> kzetts: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=20634
<ps2> So is it possible to run on mint 14 two separate users on one desktop with two monitors/keyboards/mice using some sort of split of workspaces? given some additional downloaded drivers or external programs?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | ps2
<ubottu> ps2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ps2> ok yah i went to there no one helpped me there
<dward> you tell 'um ubottu
<PadNet_201> lol
<ps2> Well is it possible to any distribution of linux?
<kunji> ps2: As indicated, it's not supported here, I would keep trying there, or use their forums.  It's perfectly possible to answer your question, but you might be writing those drivers yourself :P
<ps2> New question:
<ps2> is it possible for two people to use one pc at the same time using multiple keyboards and mice and monitors
<kunji> ps2: Yes, absolutely
<ps2> kunji: how?
<ps2> kunji: some keywords for me to look it up? any hints?
<kalenjohnson> I saw a program on kickstarter the other day that let people log in and have a virtual desktop from one main computer
<kalenjohnson> forget what it was called though
<qwebirc40812> ps2, such as LTSP?
<dward> ps2 look up x11 multiuser
<qwebirc40812> i think, ltsp is more advenced
<dward> ps2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681946
<vincentS> ps2, google multi login ubuntu
<dward> ps2 look up ubuntu multiseat
<kunji> ps2: That's where things get hairy  T.T, I'm reading a little bit now, multiseat looks promising.  There may or may not be a product that does everything you want out of the box.
<dr_willis> there was some special mulitseat hardware at one time also.
<dr_willis> i forget the company name. but it was not very expensive
<ps2> yes multiseat is correct i think that is what we needed thanks for all the help
<Tawnee> How do I set the unity laucher thingy to default to searching the app store instead of amazon when it otherwise doesn't find anything
<dr_willis> a $50 gizmo that had vga. and mouse and keybord ports
<Pinkamena_D> hi i just started getting this 403 forbidden error trying to access transmission-daemon remotely. I have sshed in and changed the rpc-whitelist to false, but whenever i restart the daemon, it goes back to true
<Pinkamena_D> any ideas?
<ahoneybun> Pinkamena_D, not sure
<Riplok> what application can i use as an application server for ubuntu server 12.04
<dward> what type of application are we talking about
<Riplok> something where i can install an application and host it to my client's. For example i want to host Gimp for client without them having my users install it but at the same time giving them access to the application and let the server do the processing.
<dr_willis> sounds like x forwardong to me...
<kunji> Riplok: hmm, you could do ssh
<kunji> dr_willis: Yeah, what I was thinking
<dr_willis> but that wont access the local files.
<dr_willis> and can be sluggish for many cases
<kunji> dr_willis: Yeah, T.T
<dr_willis> take the idea to the next level.. and you got those good old 'x terminal' workstations
<dr_willis> thinclients i think was another name for them
<qwebirc40812> all diskless clients can use pxe to connect the ltsp server on ubuntu
<dr_willis> yep. never messed with that stuff. ;)
<zack6849> im having a problem with skype, i installed it from the software center and all notifications and noises it makes are heavily distorted as if they are corrupted, when it plays a notificiation it will cut off then play two times fast, or when i get a message it will make an EXTEREMLEY loud buzzing noise
<zack6849> ive found one other person who reported this issue and that was two years ago on fedora
<zack6849> if this makes any difference i've changed the default sampling channel count in pulseaudio to 8 because the headset i use is 7.1 surround sound
<zack6849> this is also on 12.04 LTS for desktop amd64
<zack6849> anybody?
<DarkHalo> i'm trying to configure ALSA and I keep getting the error "line 3568: syntax error near unexpected token `)'"
<DarkHalo> I might have screwed up the audio drivers even though i'm following the tutorial exactly. When installing, I shouldn't have to sudo anything right?
<Laogeodritt> zack6849: only Skype? sounds like a driver issue, but I don't really know about audio hardware and drivers on Linux
<irssi> Ubuntu: I cannot boot a usb stick that I loaded syslinux on the official helpfile says to run install-mbr from package mbr but there is no package mbr for the current system i am running what is the deal shouldnt an mbr lhave been created by cfdisk when i formatted the drive?
<din> iscon
<smokey1> hello
<dr_willis> !find install-mbr
<ubottu> File install-mbr found in debian-installer, mbr
<dr_willis> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-5 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 68 kB
<dr_willis> mbr package is in the universe repository
<smokey1> any hear use xbmc
<irssi> dr_willis: not sure universe repository is safe for boot record stuff has anyone inspected it for CIH virus?
<dr_willis> smokey1:  lots of people do
<methril_> I just uninstalled windows
<dr_willis> irssi:  no idea.  i would be suprised if a package thats been around that long had a virus
<dr_willis> i dont see why univers repo would be any unsafer then any of the main repo
<calwig> um i just overwrote 2 files, is there a way to get these back while its in memory
<calwig> this really sucks, theyre image files
<irssi> dr_willis: is there a better way to make the stick bootable?
<calwig> help help help
<calwig> image001.jpg image002.jpg were overwritten by two similar files
<dr_willis> irssi:  we done know what you are doing... you can install grub, grub2, lilo, or syslinus onto a disk to boot it
<Dayofswords> calwig: they're gone
<linxon634> =_)
<kunji> calwig: Hmm, are you sure they're in memory?  You could check /tmp also there's ways to get a dump of all your memory and you could sift through that afterwards, I'm not really familiar with them though.
<dr_willis> configuring the bootloader to boot the os. is the  harder task
<calwig> kunji, ok will check
<calwig> kunji, how does someone do that?
<kunji> calwig: As I was saying, I know it can be done, I haven't ever done it.  This might help http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Tools:Memory_Imaging#Linux
<calwig> awesome thanks, i will read into it. its not THAT important they were 2 images taken and took 2 more different images, with same names so the latter overwrote the initial
<kunji> calwig: If you can get the memory dump, then there are some other tools that can search for images in it, but yeah, it's not something I've had a chance to play with.
<irssi> dr_willis: I have installed syslinux which i thought was the lilo installer i followed the official documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<calwig> kunji, wicked
<dr_willis> irssi:  lilo and syslinix are 2 apps that do a similer job.  syslinix is not lilo.
<dr_willis> you install syslinux to the mbr of the disk and make a proper syslinux.cfg for it to read/use  when the disk boots.. is the core of it
<Spec> quup: need any help with Ubuntu, good sir?
<quup> Spec· yes, how do I run modern war?
<irssi> dr_willis: so i did a config file and it never displays the menu
<dr_willis> irssi:  i would guess you did it wrong, or got it in the     wrong placd on the flash
<Willhxr> Noob question: I'm not very new for linux, I've already 'played' with it, and now I want to know something, is ubuntu a great choice for someone who wants to know everything about the system? or other distro is recommended ?
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> Willhxr:  'everything' is a broad topic. ive used linux for 12+ yrs and still dont know everything
<kunji> Willhxr: It's fine if you're motivated to dig around, but it won't force you to learn it.  For that I would probably recommend Arch
<dr_willis> Willhxr:  ubuntu should work well for you
<Spec> quup: man wine.
<dr_willis> Willhxr:  then play with other distros in virtualbox
<dakotawulfy> i have a question is there an openbox  os for ubuntu  is peremint still open box are they never changed back to openbox???
<quup> Spec· whiskey?
<ahoneybun> I recommend Arch as well
<dr_willis> dakotawulfy:  you can just install the openbox package if you want. lubuntu uses openbox also
<DeliriumTremens> so i think i'm missing something, i set up sshd on my ubuntu server box, and i have a variety of users set up that i would like to be able to log in remotely (all from the same machine)
<DeliriumTremens> so on the client machine i created an ssh pub/priv keypair and i added the public key to all the users on the remote machine's auth_keys file
<dakotawulfy> well just wondering if they had one out there so lubuntu  has openbox on their install ???
<Willhxr> Thank you dr_willis, ahoneybun, kunji
<DeliriumTremens> one of those users is able to login and authenticate
<DeliriumTremens> the rest do not
<dr_willis> dakotawulfy:  lxde/lubuntu uses openbox
<ahoneybun> lubuntu uses lxde/openbox
<dr_willis> openbox is trivial to install via the package manager on any *buntu system
<dakotawulfy>  i thought it was lxde is the desktop ??? right but has openbox??
<dr_willis> openbox is a window manager used by the desktop
<irssi> dr_willis: should I install it to the partition /dev/sdX1 or the device /dev/sdX
<dakotawulfy> sorry just asking was working on a openbox for ubuntu
<dr_willis> irssi:  mbr loaders go to the mbr of the hard drive.. not a partition.  so   sda
<dakotawulfy> distro
<dr_willis> not sda1
<dakotawulfy>  real easy to use and load low on ram
<ahoneybun> Willhxr, if you want to compile your own packages, Gentoo, and Slackware would work, but Arch is a good point of understanding the inter parts of Linux
<dr_willis> dakotawulfy:  not much point in such a thing really..  its easy to install openbox on a minimla install if thats all you want
<ahoneybun> dakotawulfy, LXDE handles the desktop and such, openbox handles the windows
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dr_willis> or install lubuntu, and select openbox at the login screen
<dr_willis> or install openbox on any *buntu and select it at the login screen
<ahoneybun> if you want bare minimal Crunchbang uses Debian stable with XFCE/openbox
<irssi> dr_willis: might want to update the documentation then
<dakotawulfy>  no sorry
<dakotawulfy>  i was making a distro that use open box
<dr_willis> i thought lxde used lxfm
<dr_willis> or lxwm
<dakotawulfy>  for the main thing with other parts to make a full desktop
<bravis> what does Ubuntu use instead of gparted to format usb?
<ahoneybun> well Lubuntu uses openbox
<kunji> bravis: gparted :P
<irssi> dr_willis: syslinux is apparently not an mbr loader
<bravis> lol ok apt get
<irssi> dr_willis: will you fix my computer?
<dr_willis> irssi:  part of it goes on the mbr. it then reads config files from a partition
<kunji> bravis: At least I do, if it's doing it some other way it's probably mkfs or something
<ahoneybun> kunji, you can use that program to install Ubuntu on a USB just to format it
<dr_willis> irssi:  i dont even know your CORE problem
<dakotawulfy> if u install it to the usb with regular install will it write grub to usb???
<irssi> dr_willis: look at that documentation i was tring to boot an iso from usb for installation
<kunji> dakotawulfy:During installation you can choose what device to write grub to
<kunji> *: D
<dr_willis> irssi:  you dont use syslinux to boot an iso FILE.. you can setup grub2 on a usb to boot an iso FILE
<kunji> ahoneybun: Err, can you rephrase that question.
<dakotawulfy> thought so just not checked it out fully last time i did it did not have harddrive hooked up just had usb
<dr_willis> syslinux could boot the extracted files from an iso.. but grub2 method is easier
<ahoneybun> kunji, not a question
<irssi> dr_willis: well the documentation says that it will boot the installer then it scans for iso files
<dr_willis> i just use grub2 to boot iso files.. perhaps its a new feature of syslinuc ive never used
<kunji> ahoneybun: Then could you really rephrase it, because it's not making any sense to me at all T.T
<dr_willis> the pendrivelinux site has guides on making grub2 boot iso files.
<kunji> ahoneybun: Makes sense if you meant can't instead of can... but still, I didn't say it could be used that way.
<zack6849> Laogeodritt, i thought so too but its skype only, the sound works just fine for all other applications
<irssi> dr_willis: i do so
<ahoneybun> kunji, the startup disk creator
<irssi> dr_willis: i follow manuel
<irssi> dr_willis: i use syslinux to boot the installer which scans for iso FILE
<kunji> ahoneybun:umm, but I didn't say anything about the startup disk creator...
<irssi> dr_willis: u make boot my system (slamming fist) now!
<irssi> dr_willis: hurry up
<dr_willis> boot what installer?  i normally boot iso files.
<kunji> ahoneybun:Okay, I read back carefully and I see what you meant.  But the startup disk creator is pretty much a GUI with some scripts and uses some other stuff underneath, which I would hazard is still mkfs
<irssi> dr_willis: boot the vmlinuz debian installer which scans for iso files
<irssi> dr_willis: hurry up
<irssi> dr_willis: u make my system boot (slamming fist) now!
<kunji> irssi:Sounds like you're jumping through a lot of hoops, Grub2 is boss, I would highly recommend it.
<irssi> kunji: i habe no boss
<dr_willis> vmlinux is a kernel... not an installer...
<kunji> irssi: Let me clarify, Grub2 is awesome
<irssi> whatever i was just following manuel
<kunji> irssi: Which manual?
<irssi> someone needs to write a better manuel
<kunji> !grub | irssi
<ubottu> irssi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> and you tell it via options to mount the iso via the loop back features..
<kunji> irssi: grub2 has a pretty awesome manual as well :P
<irssi> dr_willis: I have installed syslinux which i thought was the lilo installer i followed the official documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<forumcash> i have root account and i lost other account password. Is there anyway to recover it?
<dr_willis> i only boot iso files with grub2
<Nothing_Much> I have a problem with re enabling Unity 3D on 12.10
<dr_willis> forumcash: you can change it. but not recover it.
<forumcash> dr_willis: how?
<irssi> this is the reason i cant sleep at night
<dr_willis> sudo passwd username
<forumcash> dr_willis: let me try
<irssi> kunji: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<forumcash> thanks :)
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody tell me how to re enable Unity 3D from LLVMPIPE?
<kunji> irssi: Hmm, what is the end goal here?
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<irssi> kunji: to install the iso
<kunji> To have a usb drive to boot from and install Ubuntu to an internal hard drive?  Or to install Ubuntu to the USB drive as if it was a regular hard drive?
<irssi> kunji: to install the iso to an internal hardrive with an advanced partitioning scheme
<dr_willis> irssi: that guide is for making a netboot usb....
<kunji> irssi: Just use the startup disk creator, you're killing yourself for nothing :P
<Nothing_Much> Hmm.
<dr_willis> dd the iso to usb.. boot it...
<kunji> irssi: What dr_willis just said should also work
<irssi> i know these ways will work but they require copying the file which is already on disk
<irssi> wasting energy
<irssi> environmental hazard the UN might arrest me
<SanDiegoGuy> Hi guys
 * dr_willis sees a waste here....
<kunji> irssi: umm... isn't it wasting more energy just from the monitor to be on irc trying to figure out a different way?
<irssi> kunji: i oftentimes get a system crash when using the usb creator also
<kunji> irssi: Well, use dd then ^_^
<SanDiegoGuy> can anyone help me out ?
<kunji> !ask | SanDiegoGuy
<ubottu> SanDiegoGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SanDiegoGuy> I'm having a minor issues with xubuntu
<dr_willis> SanDiegoGuy: with?
<Nothing_Much> I think they're busy
<irssi> kunji: how did you know the monitor was on
<ahoneybun> I'm here and open
<kalenjohnson> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<irssi> kunji: i could be blind and using braille
<kunji> irssi: I hacked your system :P,.... sure you could be... but chances are....
<SanDiegoGuy> so I just installed xubuntu and the panel that has the clock and other stuff is all together
<SanDiegoGuy> I want to have the clock on the right corner but its all on the left squished
<SanDiegoGuy> I don't know how to explain it better
<kunji> irssi: Anyway, don't the braille systems take more energy?  Hmm, really not sure
<irssi> well really i wanted to do what the heading says "know whats going on"
<ahoneybun> SanDiegoGuy, right click the panel
<SanDiegoGuy> ok
<SanDiegoGuy> I go to panel preferences but cant seem to get the wifi indicator and clock to go on the bottom right
<kunji> irssi: Now that's a much more viable reason :P
<thiefy> when i wipe my comptuer (i have multiple hard drives in it) and reinstall a different OS. what happens to the ownership on the files on the other hard drives that i did not wipe?
<kunji> thiefy: Nothing at all
<irssi> so it boots the kernel and what is the initrd.gz?
<kunji> irssi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<thiefy> kunji and that won't cause any problems?
<SanDiegoGuy> ok so can anyone help me please?
<irssi> kunji: so the initrd should be the debian installer
<kunji> irssi: I don't think so
<irssi> kunji: so how does this manuel suppose this setup is going to boot an iso?
<jdukiet> SanDiegoGuy: install SETI@Home and listen to some alien transmissions. You might get your answer faster ! LOL! Sorry, I wish I could help you.
<kunji> irssi:I don't think it "boots" from the iso per se, I think it runs from the initrd and just mounts the iso as a loopback device, but I'm not too familiar with this.
<kunji> irssi: The Debian installer should I think be in the initrd
<irssi> kunji: maybe i should switch to debian
<SanDiegoGuy> I fixed it
<SanDiegoGuy> thanks for your help #ubuntu
<kunji> SanDiegoGuy: Can you tell us what you did?
<kunji> irssi: Maybe, I don't know your situation.
<irssi> kunji: same as i told dr_willis just trying to do exactly what the manwel says
<irssi> that is my constituation
<SanDiegoGuy> added a separator and hit expand separator
<dr_willis> irssi: that guide is for making a netboot usb....   not boot an iso file
<kunji> irssi: As dr_willis said though, that guide is actually for netbooting
<dr_willis> so im done.
<irssi> well the guide says otherwise
<kunji> SanDiegoGuy: Thanks for letting us know, I would have helped, but I've actually never used Xubuntu so I didn't know that.
<irssi> this channel basically nullifies anything the documentation says so between the two it is 0 support
<kunji> irssi: Let me quote the guide, "For the first installation method you'll need to download an installer image from the netboot directory"
<irssi> kunji: but i was doing the second method that says "to know what is going on"
<irssi> kunji: and ends with — you have the option
<irssi> of copying a full CD ISO image to it.
<kunji> irssi: mmk, I think I see what you mean
<irssi> see
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<irssi> i try to open up peoples eyes
<kunji> irssi: So, what was the actual problem following that?
<irssi> this channel reminds me of a bunch of newborn pinkey hamsters whose eylids havent opened yet
<dr_willis> too bad your attitude makes them /ignore you
<irssi> see
<irssi> yeah bad attitude trying to save them from the snakes
<eightiesk> hell o
<dr_willis> hi eightiesk
<kunji> irssi: Ah, I found your original issue.  Should an mbr have been created... well that depends how your formatted doesn't it
<kunji> *you
<irssi> kunji: i did so using the guides suggestions
<kunji> cfdisk?
<sidney_> Can I set the kernel boot options from a live cd?
<irssi> kunji: it made sense to me that the final part about mbr was in the case that a preformatted stick was used that manwel mentions earlier
<dr_willis> sidney_: you mean edit an installled systems options? or the lice cds?
<irssi> kunji: yes cfdisk
<sidney_> an installed system but I has to use a cd to boot the system
<kunji> irssi: Well, I'm not really familiar with cfdisk, I don't know if it's supposed to or not
<irssi> kunji: well gparted seems to claim it formatas the mbr
<irssi> so trying that
<kunji> irssi: mmk, I usually use gparted for all my formatting needs
<sidney_> dr_willis, I was getting a blank screen on boot in 10.04
<dr_willis> sidney_: you can do that without a live cd via the grub boot editing feature
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<irssi> everytime i click on the fishbowl icon for help seems like i get some community documentation that always says add such and such a package and someone iw waiting right there with a trojan spliced onto the end of the package
<kunji> irssi: You could just download the source and compile if you're that paranoid :P
<irssi> kunji: working to get to that level but i need some fairly clean tools to operate with to start
<sidney_> dr_willis, I if i choose nomodeset  @ the grub boot screen is that perminate?
<irssi> how can a fish jump out of the pond
<dr_willis> sidney_:      nope.     its a one time thing.. grub cant really write to the system that way
<dr_willis> sidney_:  edit /etc/default/grub for perment changes
<kunji> irssi: Well, first get a disposable fish, toss that out of the pond, if it's all good, then jump out :P
<sidney_> ok I see will it boot'
<irssi> kunji: i am hoping the LTS 64 bit system will support virtual machines, in preperation what packages would be needed to install virtual machines
<irssi> kunji: virtual machines are disposable in a way
<kunji> irssi: Real hardware is equally disposable, just work under the assumption that you might need to wipe and start again.
<Gumby> hi all.  perhaps an odd Q, but does anyone know how to create a desktop icon that would simulate a keyboard shortcut (ie: pressing multiple buttons together).
<trietptm> Hello everybody, I intend to install Ubuntu LTS 64-bit to setup Cuckoo sandbox, could you tell me if there is any limitation or inconvenience while doing malware analysis with Ubuntu 64-bit versus Ubuntu 32-bit?
<pinguy> hi
<kunji> irssi: Until you have the setup for virtual machines at least
<pinguy> someone to talk?
<irssi> kunji: time consuming dd over and over again
<dr_willis> trietptm:  what kind of malware?
<irssi> one reason why i wanted to be able to boot the ISO's
<ttoti> Hey guys. Is there a channel I can join to learn about more information on contributing code to Ubuntu?
<trietptm> Windows malware
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis & kunji : i don't think i made myself perfectly clear on the graphics driver i was using ... it was the open source driver NOT the proprietary driver, which was recommended driver ? ... i switched drivers & now have the catalyst control center ... full control of my graphics & it fixed the boot detection problem on second monitor ... i should have been using that driver from the very start ... thanks to both of you for pointin
<Tex_Nick> g me in that direction :-)
<dr_willis> trietptm:  may as well stick to 32bit then. since you will be using wine for your core work
<irssi> kunji: do you mean real software or hardware
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  for full controll you normally want the propitary driver.
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Ah, sorry about that, yeah, I don't think I tried on this machine with the open source driver.  I thought it was marked as recommended instead of the updates one or something.
<kunji> Tex_Nick: glad it's working now though ^_^
<irssi> kunji: i will try it now, maybe ttyl
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : yeah i understand sir ... thanks ;-)
<Tex_Nick> kunji : yeah ... i just didn't make it clear ... man i luv this box ... tis the most stable linux build i've evre done ;-)
<CreepDeck> Hi, I am about to install ufw firewall on slackware 14.0, is there any dependency for ufw except for iptables?
<kunji> CreepDeck: slackware is not supported in this channel, also I don't know the answer to that question :P
<CreepDeck> I am using a software created by ubuntu developers, so I thought this was the right place...
<escott> CreepDeck, i believe its a python program
<kunji> CreepDeck: ufw was?  It should have separate support, though I haven't really looked yet.
<CreepDeck> Sounds good, is the daemon compatible with sysvinit systems or only upstart?
<CreepDeck> nvm, I'll tias.
<kunji> CreepDeck: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/ufw.8.html
<ttoti> Hey guys, is there anyway to decrease the time it takes for laptop to wake up from suspend? It takes about 2 min for mine to wake up. In eOS i was able to wake up in about 10 secs
<sidney_> dr_willis, thanks
<kunji> CreepDeck: Nevermind, I thought dependencies would have been there, but I don't see them
<edmondl> hello I have a rtl8192ce chipset wireless card and its being intermittent it says it is a known issue on the website is their a workaround?
<edmondl> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> if its a known bug.. hopefully they fix it in a newer kernel
<edmondl> dr_willis, I can get it to work fine in Mint 14 but I can't remember the file i edited
<codephobic> hi, I'm trying to setup a file share across my lan, between a debian squeeze box and ubuntu. The debian is setup to share folders using Samba and I've added users and made them members of the relevant group.
<edmondl> Its been a while
<codephobic> I can't seem to get ubuntu to access the files though, although with the same permissions I can access the files over ssh
<dr_willis> codephobic:  for a linux to linux setup  you may want to look into sshfs
<dr_willis> codephobic:        you did guve the users all samba passwords with   sudo smbpasswd -a username ?
<codephobic> dr_willis, is that better than using samba? I have windows machines (well, a laptop and this machine's other hd) that will connect too, so I used samba.
<codephobic> ah!
<codephobic> maaaaybe not...
<dr_willis> windows can use winscp ;)
<dr_willis> i tend to enable the homes share. and give users a  samba passwd.. And away it works
<dr_willis> but i tend to use sshfs for linux to linux
<ironhalik> wow - had a lot of geek fun. I've setup an atheros based wireless repeater bridge :>
<codephobic> dr_willis, is ssh a better than samba? I though ssh was mostly good for remote admin work.
<dr_willis> ssh is a multi tool
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<trietptm> I'm following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#continueinstall , if I choose "Install Ubuntu alongside them", will it autmatically create a swap, root, home space like this scheme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes ?
<codephobic> well, I'll definitely look into it more tomorrow, tonight I just want to get my samba shares working
<Tex_Nick> one minor glitch has occurred after changing the driver ... my sensors indicator temp1 now shows an ERROR on radeon-pci0008/0 ... would the best thing be to remove & reinstall sensors ?
<dr_willis> codephobic:  how are you accessing the shares and what errors
<huhuhaha> hello
<codephobic> dr_willis, I setup openssh on the debian, so I just used the account to login
<edmondl> dr_willis, Problem solved
<codephobic> in nautilus, the "connect to server" option, using ssh.
<edmondl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205575/12-10-x64-rtl8188ce-intermittent-slow-internet-connection/206574#206574
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME i choose in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that ?
<codephobic> but when I try to connect to "windows share", the password gets rejected
<holstein> codephobic: you can ping the machine? and login locally with the password? and the user has rights to the share?
<dr_willis> codephobic:  you did give the user a samba password? its not set by default
<net> kunji: wikipedia to netsplit
<codephobic> dr_willis, how do you set a samba passwd? I set passwords for users I create on debian with "passwd <password>", but I've not set anything samba specific for the user
<dr_willis> codephobic:        you did guve the users all samba passwords with   sudo smbpasswd -a username ?
<dr_willis> a user has a password AND a sambapassword.. ;)
<codephobic> holstein, I can login locally and over the lan, using ssh, on all the accounts I've setup on the debian
<dr_willis> theres some way to sync the 2.. but i forget how
<codephobic> dr_willis, thanks I'll try that now ... so in debian I set that for the user.
<brainysmurf> sudo service php5-fpm start gives no error, no feedback of any kind, what do I check? I've already tried the logs.
<brainysmurf> although status check gives "php5-fpm is not running" response
<trietptm> Hello everybody, I'm following tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#continueinstall , if I choose "Install Ubuntu alongside them", will it autmatically create a swap, root, home space similarly to this scheme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes ?
<holstein> trietptm: yes
<trietptm> @holstein: Will the swap space at least equal to my RAM size?
<trietptm> automatically
<holstein> trietptm: yes
<net> kunji: so its the hardware
<woo> Im looking for a Network Simulator for Ubuntu 12.04 any suggestions?
<codephobic> dr_willis, I've added the smbpasswd for each user
<codephobic> now I can "connect", but it tells me that it's "unable to mount windows share"
<holstein> codephobic: ive always had a challenge with samba.. i usually just do ssh
<kunji> net: What are you talking about?
<codephobic> holstein, I've managed to use it perfectly well before, but recently been busy with so many other things and forgot what little I knew before... now I find myself a little lost halfway down the road
<dr_willis> codephobic:  ive also seen where i have to use the servers ip# not its name for samba
<bigbadben> My computer just crashed how do I figure out why? I had to do a hard reset
<holstein> i use ips as well
<dr_willis> ctrl-l in nautilus  -->   smb://server.ip.num.ber/sharename
<codephobic> dr_willis, I've been using the ip, to try and connect
<dr_willis> essier then using that connect to.. wizard
<woo> bigbadben: dmsg | tail
<woo> sorry
<woo> bigbadben: dmesg | tail
<bigbadben> Also does anyone have any knowledge on configuring the sensors.config for your mother board
<bigbadben> woo: how do I read this?
<woo> bigbadben: that is a list of a few of the errors your ubuntu has logged
<j__> #/join philosophy
<j__> woops
<brainysmurf> What do I check if /etc/init.d file doesn't actually start the service without any error?
<dr_willis> brainysmurf:  spme services have config files to set logging options and may have verbose logging options
<kunji> bigbadben: Well, it's not just the errors, also many errors would be in the syslog.  they're both in /var/log/ if you want to look at them with any text editor.  tail is nice because it just grabs the end.  You could pastebin those file if you would like someone here to check them out.
<kunji> *files
<net> too many errors
<bigbadben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569635/
<bigbadben> if someone could help me out I would be appreciative
<net> how apreciative bigbadben
<codephobic> "Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<codephobic> Please select another viewer and try again"
<brainysmurf> Setting verbosity doesn't seem to work. It is definitely running the file in init.d though
<dr_willis> codephobic:  try the other direction. setup a share on the linux box. saee if windows sees it
<holstein> codephobic: can you navigate with smb://ip ?
<woo> bigbadben: touch events && dmesg | less | cat >> events | gedit events.  Could get you a nice view of the errors reported
<codephobic> holstein, yes I can navigate to the ip, I see the share folder and the printer$ folder
 * dr_willis recalls why he uses sshfs and winscp
<codephobic> I just can't access it
<holstein> codephobic: then its permissions related, serverside i would guess
<dr_willis> codephobic:  the linux user name is identical to the windows users name?
<codephobic> dr_willis, I'll have a go with that tomorrow - it's 5am (almost), here - I'm just going to give this another couple of goes, before I quit for the night (day?)
<codephobic> dr_willis, the same name and password. I use a set of accounts across all my machines
<dr_willis> i always setup same name, same passwords. and same samba passwords
<dr_willis> you may want to test with a guest share. and perhaps turn off the windows firewall
<codephobic> holstein, I think I set the passwords up correctly, not sure what more I could alter on the serverside.
<codephobic> dr_willis, I'm testing between ubuntu (client - this machine) and debian (server - on another machine).
<holstein> codephobic: i usually open *everything* up... set up shares with no restrictions.. and test.. ping..
<skcin7> Is there a way to recursively search a directory for a specific string in the _contents_ of a file?
<codephobic> one weird thing is that when ubuntu pops up with the box for the credentials, it keeps changing the domain to "HOMENET" (whereas I set it to something else in samba.conf - to match the machine's domain).
<nextone> Anyone here when know which kernel version is used by ubuntu 12..10
<dr_willis> you restarted samba service after doing that?
<codephobic> holstein, I have access to the server, over ssh - I'm making the changes we're talking about, over ssh
<codephobic> dr_willis, yes
<bigbadben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569642/
<holstein> !patience | bigbadben
<ubottu> bigbadben: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tunnelcharger> Has anyone had Ubuntu 12.10  lock up after "checking battery status"
<holstein> bigbadben: you might want to elaborate as to what is making that happen
<nextone> Thanks.
<bigbadben> nextone uname -a
<holstein> !tty | tunnelcharger is what i would use to see if its "locking up" or not
<ubottu> tunnelcharger is what i would use to see if its "locking up" or not: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<codephobic> it's annoying because I can easily access the shares if I use ssh in nautilus, I just wanted to make the whole thing work "correctly" (as I intended it to work) rather than have a "feature" that was wholly unintentional (I had not thought to use ssh over nautilus).
<bigbadben> The screen freezes and I try Ctrl+alt+f1 and nothing happens I think it might be my gpu but I am unsure
<tunnelcharger> Ctrl-alt f1-f6 do nothing, its been sitting for a while.
<brainysmurf> Ha. Now I got the verbosity to just say "...fail!" ... so useful
<mintux> how can I download several directory using lftp? I use mirror -c <dir>  to download 1 directory but if I want to download several directory what command should I use? for example mirror -c <dir1> <dir2> ... means after finish <dir1> start <dir2> and go on
<holstein> bigbadben: what "triggers" it?
<codephobic> wow! finally got it to work
<bigbadben> holstein: I have no clue it just happens that is why I was looking for a error log but I can not understand any of it.
<dr_willis> codephobic: it just magicly started working!
<codephobic> dr_willis, that and the fact that I had an ssh session open in another tab
<codephobic> it is 5am in the morning after all
<tunnelcharger> I should have stuck with 12.04... updating it made it not work...
<bigbadben> when I turn the computer back on it asks me if I would like to report the error I click yes and it prompts me for the Kubuntu password/keyring which for some reason always says my password is wrong.
<codephobic> damn, I need another hobby :(
<dr_willis> sleep is my hobby.
<tunnelcharger> Dr_Willis that is a great hobby
<codephobic> Is it possible to drives that are on the samba server, with the client? do I just have to configure samba.conf and all the directories?
<codephobic> I tried adding them as symbolic links, but they're not working
<tortik> Lubuntu 12.04, update problem: after I click 'install updates' I get an error http://paste.kde.org/682712/61941486/ What is the problem?
<holstein> bigbadben: i would apply upgrades.. i would try booting an earlier kernel.. is this something new?
<dr_willis> samba can have issues with links
<tunnelcharger> Hello there failed fallback graphics devices
 * Tex_Nick thinks dr_willis spends 1 hour a day on his hobby & 23 hours helping people ;-)
<bigbadben> holstein: It has happened before but only on the rare occasion but this time I lost some unsaved files so I want to prevent it from happening again.
<dr_willis> this weekend i played skyrim as i irc'd from my tablet. ;-)
<holstein> bigbadben: could also be hardware related
<dr_willis> multi tasking
<woo> !ssh | bigbadben: I use ssh to back up and host
<ubottu> bigbadben: I use ssh to back up and host: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tunnelcharger> Nobody knows why my computer keeps locking up or how I could even try to fix it?
<woo> tunnelcharger: is it a toshiba laptop?
<tinker>  server efnet 80
<tunnelcharger> Woo: Nope, desktop with nvidia graphics card
<woo> tunnelcharger: compiz-extras?
<bigbadben> Thats what I am thinking I just installed lm_sensors and I feel I might have to configure the settings to fit my motherboard but I cant find any good reads on it.
<tunnelcharger> woo: what's that?
<woo> tunnelcharger: nvm if you didn't change it.  did you update the card with the additional software?
<woo> tunnelcharger: additional drivers*
<bigbadben> the reason I believe it could be my gpu is because nothing happened after I Ctrl+Alt+F1 ed and sensors says the pci slot is 109F but I am not sure how accurate that is.
<tunnelcharger> woo: 304 beta drivers before I updated to 12.10
<woo> tunnelcharger: might wanna try a roll back on the drivers.  then go thru the list again.  It worked for me wish . try >>
<woo> !nvidia | tunnelcharger
<ubottu> tunnelcharger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dn4> any idea on how to get ubuntu to rite this in latex using firefox $$\vert \phi \rangle\, = \, a \vert 1 \rangle \, + \, be^{i\phi}\vert 0 \rangle \, + \, ce^{i\delta} \vert -1 \rangle \; \; . $$
<crazyhorse> hi.. i'm trying to setup an ubuntu environment for software development.. i need the ability to create complete new images quickly by running a bunch of scripts
<crazyhorse> is there anyway i can have interchangeable booting OSs's
<woo> !pxe | crazyhorse
<woo> lame
<garbagegod> How's the PPC support these days, fellas?
<crazyhorse> i.e. start one OS as a VM.. and then later set that VM as the booting OS? that kinda thing
<holstein> garbagegod: EOL
<woo> crazyhorse: pxe stacking to host the images.  and you could use a vm to build them
<tunnelcharger> woo: I cat launch Ubuntu, how am I supposed to change the drivers?
<dr_willis> garbagegod: i imagine not very well
<woo> tunnelcharger: can you get to a tty?
<dr_willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<crazyhorse> woo: right.. so basically i can have an array of images and switch between them?
<crazyhorse> does ubuntu have any hardware level vm support?
<woo> dr_willis: how do you change out nvidia updates with bash?
<doomlord> powerpc ditched in nextgen gamees machines...RIP powerpC
<garbagegod> hmph.
<doomlord> What is the world coming to... x86 game consoles .
<garbagegod> why the hell did I buy these macs
<tunnelcharger> Woo: what does tty even mean, and ctrl-alt f1-6 don't work... only thing is the grub menu, win xp, and a the Linux boot repair CD...
<holstein> garbagegod: i run headless servers on my old ppc hardware... works great
<garbagegod> holstein: what version are you running
<woo> tunnelcharger: grub config to no buffer
<holstein> garbagegod: whatever will work. 12.04 should be fine headless
<garbagegod> maybe... bitcoin mining?
<garbagegod> doubt that
<woo> tunnelcharger: or in grub edit the boot command @ the [linux] line append to the end "init 3" and remove "quiet"
<tunnelcharger> Woo: you lost me... I don't understand grub enough yet...
<woo> tunnelcharger: its tricky
<woo> tunnelcharger: pm?
<crazyhorse> my server environment is 12.04.. should i be using 12.10 for my development environment or 12.04?
<crazyhorse> does it make that much of a difference in terms of compatability?
<tunnelcharger> Woo: sure
<zen_7777> I just installed 12.10 and wish I had strayed with 12.04
<soujanya> which server is support to run php programs ?
<kunji> zen_7777: My case is the opposite
<zen_7777> 12.10 very slow page loads and mouse works strnagly
<kunji> crazyhorse: dev and production should really be the same
<crazyhorse> soujanya: apache/nginx
<crazyhorse> kunji: yeah this is really we have dev / integration / uat / production / testing are all the boxes
<crazyhorse> dev runs on very different hardware
<crazyhorse> well still intel x86 but i5 instead of xeon etc
<kunji> zen_7777: Well, I may have regretted it if I was experiencing those issues, but I'm not.  And 12.10 fixed a kernel bug for me that was screwing up my wireless badly
<zen_7777> kunji, I installed it from an iso file then installed Gnome desktop worked terrific for a few days then started acting up...others seem to have the same problems as i just stated
<kunji> crazyhorse: I would still stick with 12.04 for it, the package versions will continue to diverge over time.
<Tex_Nick> !details | zen_7777
<ubottu> zen_7777: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<crazyhorse> kunji: ok, thanks.. so basically just keep all the development computers in sync with the production systems
<zen_7777> kunji, terrific! glad you are having such a good experience with it
<kunji> crazyhorse: That's what I would recommend.
<zen_7777> ubottu, i first installed 12.10 by just doing an update...server would freeze all the time after just a few mins..no mouse response or keyboard would work...had to keep shutting down with te button...then did total install from iso now it is operatring very slow and don't know wh
<ubottu> zen_7777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zen_7777> and don't know why  it is so slow
<zen_7777> lmao @ ubottu
<kunji> !ubottu | zen_7777
<ubottu> zen_7777: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zen_7777> omg, ubottu, now you have me wodering but i will ck out those sites
<bluebomber64> hello?
<crazyhorse> is there anyway to mount encrypted Mac OS Extended partitions?
<kunji> zen_7777: ubottu really is a bot, the commands are prefixed with a "!" and piped with "|" to others in the channel
<krnl386> crazyhorse, afaik no, there isn't
<zen_7777> omg! thanks, kunji...the bot must now think i am an idiot
<zen_7777> ;-)
<kunji> zen_7777: you're in luck, the bot has no concept of an idiot
<kunji> !idiot | zen_7777
<zen_7777> did i say i LOVE linux and would like to destroy the costly world of microsxxx? maybe gates has tried to sabatoge my server
<Tex_Nick> lol
<zen_7777> lol kunji ;-)
<Niklaus>  
<kunji> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<methril_> i uninstalled windows
<zen_7777> methril, me too...and i had a bootleg copy of microsoft server 2003
<methril_> I did it because I have a netbook and it can barely run windows that comes on it
<Tex_Nick> please don't tease/feed the bot !!! ;-) LOL
<soujanya> i want to install apache
<soujanya> I want to install apache for my php app, crazyhorse
<kunji> soujanya: Umm, then install apache?
<zen_7777> soujana, it is super easy...i forget the actual comand but jist do a google for it
<soujanya> I don't know how to go further installing apache, kunji
<soujanya> please guide
<ade> ime pulling my hair out trying to install lexmark s305 printer on 12.04.
<kunji> soujanya: You can install a whole lamp stack with one command, and then choosing a password for mysql, want to do it that way?
<zen_7777> soujana what ios your operating system?
<Tex_Nick> soujanya:  have you asked in #httpd ... that channel is more taylored to apache
<soujanya> yes kunji
<ade> help
<soujanya> I got this error when trying to install apache2 initially "couldn't get lock"
<kunji> soujanya:Oh, maybe you're already doing it right
<soujanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569695/
<kunji> soujanya: That means you probably can't install anything
<kunji> soujanya: Do you have something else open that might have a lock, like aptitude, or the software center?
<zen_7777> SOUJANYA, DO YOU TRY INSTALLATION FROM OOT?
<krnl386> soujanya, are you running the install command as root?
<zen_7777> sorry caps
<krnl386> e.g. sudo apt-get install apache2
<krnl386> not just apt-get install apache2
<kunji> krnl386: I'm pretty sure that give a different message
<zen_7777> try sudo su to get to root then run krnl386's command
<kunji> zen_7777: no need for su here, I guarantee it
<kunji> zen_7777: I mean, sudo will be fine
<ttoti> Its probably cause he is updating something or installing something
<zen_7777> i'm an idiot, soujana, listen to krnji
<krnl386> zen_7777, you're right, typically it's a permission denied, not resource temporarily unavailable
<kunji> ttoti: what I was thinking, but even if aptitude is just open I believe it has a lock
<krnl386> yeah most likely there's another update already happening...
<ttoti> kunji: Then he could just sudo it
<kunji> ttoti: sudo actually doesn't let you override the lock, you would need to find and kill off the process using it
<krnl386> kunji, correct, need to find what's using the dplg database
<zen_7777> sudo apt-get update...then sudo apt-get-upgrade...then sudo apt-get install apache...maybe or maybe nt?
<kunji> zen_7777: nah, can't do any of that if you can't get the lock
<krnl386> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569705/ <-- this will tell you what's using /var/lib/dpkg
<zen_7777> listen to kunji...another stupid question could her problem with instlling apache have something to do with permissions she could change with ftp?
<kunji> soujana: yep, what krnl386 just sent, running that command will let you see what has the lock, in his case aptitude has it.  You'll need to stop any existing processes that have the lock, and then try installing apache.
<zen_7777> thanks for the lessons, kunji ;-)
<zen_7777> what would cause locks like that to occur?
<kunji> zen_7777: Not really, that would generate a different error.  Are you familiar with locks, like they are used for transactions?  Basically this file is pretty important, so when a process uses it, it must be certain that it is the only process touching this stuff so there aren't concurrency problems...
<zen_7777> nope, kunji...i am all eyes and ears to learbs as much as i can
<kunji> zen_7777: So if you run apt-get something, it takes a lock until it is finished, and nothing else can touch that stuff until it is done.  For instance, you can try running two apt-get install somethings at the same time, the second one won't work because the first one is running.
<zen_7777> thanks for the explanation, kunji...did sonji leave?
<kunji> zen_7777: Frontends also tend to find it appropriate to take a lock, so aptitude actually takes it when it starts, even when it isn't doing anything
<kunji> zen_7777: Nope, still here, been quiet though I guess
<Tex_Nick> zen_7777:  in your free time you might have a look at this ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_locking
<jda2000> ive done an "apt-get install parted-doc"  how do I view the documentation?
<zen_7777> soujana, how you doing? any of this helping you out?
<zen_7777> thanks, Tex
<krnl386> jda2000, try sudo dpkg -L parted-doc
<krnl386> this will give you a list of files installed by the parted-doc package
<krnl386> having said that, usually docs are installed under /usr/share/doc or /usr/share/man
<zen_7777> Tex, just added the link to my collections of ones to ck out
<krnl386> in case of /usr/share/man, you should use the man command to read the docs… for example if you see something like /usr/share/man/man5/acl.5.gz, try "man acl" to see the doc
<jda2000> krnl386, OK the README file has the answer:   "info -f parted.info"
<zen_7777> anyone have any ideas on why vs 12.10 is causing me trouble? very slow pages and movement of the cursor a short while after rebooting?
<krnl386> yup, that works too :) although info is a pretty old school system :/ I prefer man :)
<krnl386> zen_7777, try running top in a terminal to see if something's hogging resources
<zen_7777> krnl386, how do i do that?
<krnl386> run the terminal app, then run the top command
<zen_7777> is top a command?
<kunji> yep
<krnl386> yup
<soujanya> yes
<zen_7777> open terminal and enter command <top>  ???
<kunji> zen_7777: q to exit it when you're done
<kunji> soujanya: Ah, you're still here, did you find what process had the lock?
<zen_7777> kunji, open terminal and enter command <top>  then <q> to quit?
<dr_willis> try it and see. ;)
<kunji> zen_7777: Yeah, when you're ready to quit, so after you've checked it out while having the slowness
<zen_7777> after looking at info provided by top of course...omg thx for the advice, bo
<dr_willis> if you like top,  the htop command is an imoroved/prettier top
<zen_7777> bro*
<zen_7777> thank you, doctor
<zen_7777> anything special i should look for?
 * dr_willis recalls the old top in a transparent root window gimmic from years back
<Tex_Nick> zen_7777:  a gui interface to top is "system monitor/processes" it's not as complete as top ... but good for a look
<zen_7777> thx again, Tex
<zen_7777> will try each of those, guys, really thanks loads
<kunji> zen_7777: Actually though, I find that the system monitor can itself use a lot of cpu (maybe on graph generation?), and also slowly leaks memory T.T
<zen_7777> you know i tired to reduce it to what ever it is that is the lower use of graphics bt w/o mch success in speed
<zen_7777> kunji, do you make house calls?
<kunji> zen_7777: Oh... wait a sec, were you using Unity 2d before?
<zen_7777> ;-)
<Tex_Nick> kunji : sys mon has mem leaks ?
<kunji> zen_7777: lol, nah, too busy
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I believe so, usage slowly goes up as a leave it running over days, I've had it over 500 MB
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I haven't tried running it through valgrind of anything though.
<zen_7777> kunji, i almost always get an error message about compoz and graphics wen i first boot p...says something about how i should be using hardware 3d rather than software...i dont use the server to play games
<zen_7777> and do not even think it has much cPBILITY FOR 3D
<crazyhorse> hang on
<crazyhorse> i started downloading ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> kunji : ok thanks for the heads up :)
<crazyhorse> and it days -desktop-amd64.iso
<crazyhorse> but i've got a friggen i5 processor
<kunji> zen_7777: Ah, so you were probably using Unity 2d before then, but if you take a look, it's gone in 12.10... so that could be the problem
<penguinman> you might consider switching to a different de even
<kunji> crazyhorse: amd64 is the machine instruction language used for the i5
<dr_willis> craziness that will eork
<dr_willis> work
<zen_7777> yes, kunji, so what can i do to solve that problem?
<crazyhorse> oh ok
<crazyhorse> why's it called and then?
<crazyhorse> AMD?
<dr_willis> its amds creation..
<penguinman> crazyhorse: because amd developed the instruction set
<crazyhorse> haha ok
<kunji> zen_7777: I would go with dr_willis's suggestion if the speed is important to you, maybe try using LXDE instead of Unity
<crazyhorse> they invented the current instruction set for modern CPUs?
<zen_7777> anyway to scroll back up on the chat session?
<kunji> crazyhorse: yup
<dr_willis> the 64bit extentions
<d3sx> hey guys
<crazyhorse> interesting
<kunji> crazyhorse: intel briefly did their own afterwards, but it didn't really catch on
<zen_7777> LXDE, if i install that will it just wipe out gnome or do i ave to uninstall gnome?
<d3sx> i got a question maybe you guys can help
<cfhowlett> zen_7777, it will NOT uninstall gnome it will just install lxde
<kunji> zen_7777: You can have them both installed and choose at login which one you want to use
<dr_willis> nice when 2 tech companies work together instead of sueing each other
<crazyhorse> ok.. is there a way to make a list of packages for a distro to download?
<crazyhorse> basically a set of apt-get install this/that etc
<cfhowlett> zen_7777, uninstalling gnome is probably not the best idea.  seems it's required for some packages thus removal might break something
<crazyhorse> also can i cache the downloads anywhere
<dr_willis> crazyhorse: a simple bash script can do that
<crazyhorse> and even better can i cache pre-compiled versions?
<d3sx> my ubuntu 12 install has been stuck at creating partition tables for / ext3 for quite some time
<d3sx> is this normal
<kunji> crazyhorse: Could use a .deb package and just list them as dependencies, or use a BASH script, etc.. there's quite a few ways
<cfhowlett> d3sx, what feedback are you seeing?  partition takes seconds
<dr_willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 384 kB, installed size 1129 kB
<d3sx> the bar is full
<d3sx> its just takin foreeevver
<cfhowlett> d3sx, paste
<d3sx> kk
<zen_7777> t/u cfhowlett
<crazyhorse> well i usually write all my scripts in ruby.... but i'd like to not have to need an external internet connection
<cfhowlett> zen_7777, best of luck
<crazyhorse> every time i set one up
<kunji> d3sx: Umm, how long, what hardware?
<DuyPham> Hi everebody! I have a question. I running a VPS with Ubuntu, I deleted some files via command line, but the disk space is not freed
<crazyhorse> oh duypham:
<crazyhorse> duypham: apt-get ncdu
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: awesome program.. check it out http://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu/changes
<DuyPham> @crazyhorse: i'm listening...
<d3sx>  creating ext3 file system for / in partition #5...i just wiped linux mint to get ubuntu and now this
<d3sx> its been goin for about 20mins
<zen_7777> t/y again, chowlett, i actually do love the gnome desktop...but it is not working for me on 12.10 the way it did with 12.04
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: it'll basically give you a complete tree of your disk.. so you can work out where everything is
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: just run sudo ncdu / to do the entire comptuer
<cfhowlett> zen_7777, alternatives are built in.  xfce4 and lxde are 2 of the best known that you could add
<penguinman> << xfce user here
<cfhowlett> d3sx, not normal ... WHAT hardware are you installing on, HOW are you installing ... usb, cdrom into wubi (windows installer).  Details matter
<kunji> d3sx: That does seem pretty long, I would try again, but first check that the md5 checksum on the iso is correct.
<d3sx> intel celeron dual core (new celerons) 8gb ram, 1tb hdd. installing by unetbootin ubuntu security 12.10 on usb
<zen_7777> thx so much cfhowlett...going to save this whole chat so i can go over it later on
<kunji> d3sx: Oh... unetbootin :P  It messes up fairly often, format the usb and try again.
<cfhowlett> zen_7777, glad I could help.
<jda2000> I'm a little confused now. I when through the motions of fdisk and mke2fs to create a single 4TB partition on a big drive.  Everything seemed to work.  Only then did I see in the man page that fdisk does not do gpt and you cant go over 2TB without it?
<rudivs> I'm trying to get my java configuration working, and I notice that with update-alternatives --config java, some of the options have a 'manual' status and others are 'automatic'. What's the difference?
<zen_7777> omg, cfhowlett, YOU HAVE!
<cfhowlett> d3sx, reboot the USB and run "check disk for errors.
<d3sx> kk
<dr_willis> jda2000: use parted or gparted these days
<d3sx> ill be back
<crazyhorse> what's the best filesystem for good performance in a VM where i'm going to be running a db like postgres (note: has to support ACLs)
<jda2000> dr_willis, Yes i'm redoing it all starting with gparted.
<penguinman> crazyhorse: i usually just stick with ext4, well tested, stable, etc.
<crazyhorse> how do i find out what the current filesystem is?
<son_> is there someone here that can help me with my mail server?
<crazyhorse> penguinman: awesome ok ;)
<dr_willis> not took the plunge and got a 4tb hd yet
<kunji> cfhowlett: checking the disk for errors has actually come back good for me, but I would still have the same problem every time at the same spot, until I formatted and started over... not sure why.
<Ben64> 3TB seems to be the best price/size
<crazyhorse> penguinman: i think ext4 has some extended ACL features as well
<son_> I can send emails outside but cannot receive them
<zen_7777> rudivis, had quite a bit of trouble installing java on 12.04...then found there was(as with most things) an easy way to do it...now i ave to find it again for 12.10
<histo> son_: did you open ports
<jda2000> dr_willis, But I'm still confused that I could use fdisk etc. and then mount the partiton and see that it was indeed 4tb.    All this was on 12.04
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<histo> son_: and did you setup a MDA
<DuyPham> @crazyhorse: oh, delete file by this program free the disk space
<son_> yeah I did that
<cfhowlett> kunji, weird and weirder.  remake the USB in startup disk creator instead of unetbootin???
<histo> son_: Which MDA are you using?
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: it does not delete anything.. it just tells you where the space is being used
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: you then have to go and find the files
<kunji> cfhowlett: I made it with unetbootin both times for that one.
<crazyhorse> and rm them
<DuyPham> but how about the disc space i'd lost because delete files via command line
<zen_7777> my gawd, this place is better than a Harvard/Yale class on Ubuntu...really you are all terrific
<son_> courier-imap
<kunji> cfhowlett: It was a weird error too, wish I could remember it.
<son_> I think there something wrong with my MX record
<histo> son_: can you connect to the imap port and authenticate?
<son_> yes
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: the program will tell you where all the disk space is being used
<histo> son_: also #ubuntu-server maybe more appropriate
<histo> son_: meet me over therre
<son_> ok
<kunji> Hmm, maybe I should ask some things over there... well, if I run into problems with the solr/lucene/nutch setup
<crazyhorse> so anyone know a command to get the current filesystem for a drive?
<crazyhorse> sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 << i tried
<crazyhorse> but got permission denied
<kunji> crazyhorse: sudo parted -l
<kunji> crazyhorse: or sudo fdisk -l   but with that not working that well for gpt...
<DuyPham> @crazyhorse: sorry about my bad english, but i'm about to tell that I did delete some files before via command line, and didn't get back free disk space, and the Ncdu program don't show that deleted files too
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, http://my.oschina.net/mr6/blog/73233
<crazyhorse> Model: VMware Virtual disk (scsi)   1      1049kB  107GB  107GB  primary  xfs          boot   hmmm
<kunji> DuyPham: Are you sure they're gone?  Were they symlinks?  Did they have enough size tell?
<zen_7777> thanks to all of you who helped! i'm otta here to try all of your suggestions...till next time...stay well and get bent! ;-)
<crazyhorse> DuyPham: yeah.. deleting files should just delete the file
<crazyhorse> cfhowlett: you in china?
<penguinman> crazyhorse: there's always good old df too
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, american in china
<crazyhorse> cfhowlett: nice, which province?
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, OT so private convo
<viju> hi
<viju> I can't create a symlink
<viju> all lnks that I created are broken
<viju> please help
<DuyPham> kunji: i'm sure that there's no link to that file, i deleted it by "rm" command, and that didn't give me back diskspace, totally awefull
<Ben64> viju: ln -s <link source> <link>
<viju> Ben64: thats what I amdoing
<jony> did someone noticed that if a memory stick is used for booting images (ex. made with yumi) it will fail after a short use?
<rudivs> the ubuntu help pages are a little vague on the java browser plugin: if I install oracle java 7, will the icedtea plugin "expose" the correct java to the web applet? or do I need to install some oracle java browser plugin as well?
<kunji> DuyPham: I didn't ask if there were symlinks to them, I asked if they were symlinks to other files.  Did the files actually have enough size that du would show them.  Were they on the same partition you're checking the size of?  I do not believe that files deleted with rm leave their space, so unless you provide some evidence of that...
<kunji> redivs: Offhand, I think it uses whatever one is set by the system as defaults, I think several guides for installing the Oracle Java cover the commands for changed the default java.
<kunji> *changing
<jony> somebody broke his USB memory stick after using to boot live images?
<kunji> jony: umm, who?
<dr_willis> the !java factoid tells how to change javas i recall
<jony> ex. a live ubuntu cd image used on a memory stick
<dr_willis> jony:  you used 'dd' to put the iso on a usb stick?
<kunji> jony: oh, not as far as I know, they should more or less be loaded once and run mostly in RAM.  Maybe if you have a very small amount of RAM and get thrashing?
<viju> Ben64: i have a folder , say afolder, I want it in /var/www  so I used    " ln -s   ~/workspace/afolder   /var/www "    what
<viju> s
<viju> sorry
<viju> what's wrong with this command?
<kunji> jony: Otherwise I would say it's purely coincidence.
<dr_willis> viju:  use full paths not  ~   for starters
<viju> it always creates broken link
<viju> dr_willis: I tried that too
<dr_willis> and the websever has a setting to not follow links for security reasons
<SanDiegoGuy> evening yall
<viju> it's not that I am creating symlink for first time , but when it doesnt , I am confused now
<cfhowlett> SanDiegoGuy, greetings
<dr_willis> you want 'www' to point to /home/bob/workspace/folder  ?
<viju> dr_willis: you are absolutely right , but I already see another symlink in the www folder
<dr_willis> or you want   www/somefolder to point there?
<SanDiegoGuy> was wondering if anyone can recommend a decent site to use with Transmission
<viju> dr_jesus: no . I am modifying afolder , its in my workspace under home, what I want is that a link to be created under www
<cfhowlett> SanDiegoGuy, mininova
<SanDiegoGuy> ty cfhowlett
<kunji> viju: is the link broken, or do you just not have permission to follow it?
<dr_willis> viju:  dont you need a www/ for the new link.. or www/afolder
<viju> tried both way
<dr_willis>   /var/www/afolder
<dr_willis> you are using sudo im assuming
<viju> /var/www/afolder and just /var/www
<dr_willis> is /var on its own partition?
<viju> I guess its on different partition
<dr_willis> soft links work across filesystems? and hard links dont.. or am i backwards
<kunji> dr_willis: didn't we talk about how sudo cd doesn't like to play nice though :P, could that be the issue as well for the symlink?  viju, what error does it give when you try to use the link, or does it fail silently?
<dr_willis> no need to sudo cd
<Tex_Nick> i download a lot of youTube vids/music ... i use vlc to play most of my multimedia ... sometimes when previewing the first few seconds of multiple files, i notice that i have two or more instances of vlc on my indicator (top panel) and vlc isn't playing anything ... i have to kill those vlc process's
<dr_willis> just     cd /var/www
<dr_willis> then sudo ln -s /home/foo/bar   bar
<dr_willis> i think
<dr_willis> ;)
<viju> kunji: I see an icon with cross on it and in status bar it's written broken link
<DuyPham> kunji: http://i.imgur.com/esFerhJ.png this is the disk space which webmin give me at present, and this is what ncdu give me with command "sudo ncdu /" http://i.imgur.com/0woQvL6.png , I've lost almost 5gb diskspace :(
<Tex_Nick> oh & the vlc process's will be using 100% of one or more of my cpu cores
<dr_willis> viju:  do a ls -l in the shell and check.. delete bad links befor trying to remake them
<viju> dr_willis: ok
<Tex_Nick> anyone had that experience ?
<D3M0NCR0W> anyone know any good channel for avr freaks ?
<D3M0NCR0W> avr bots
<D3M0NCR0W> ?
<kunji> DuyPham: webmin... why didn't you say so, well, how often does webmin check disk space?  Also, are you absolutely certain it's not being cached?
<jony> no, I have plenty of RAM
<jony> I use YUMI to put more bootable images on a single USB stick
<jony> ex. Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.04 server, Hirens Boot CD, Clonezilla
<jony> and it's my fourth memory stick in the last 6 months
<jony> I purchased different brands and all failed after some time of use
<dr_willis> i cant recall a usb going bad on me  ever. ;-)
<dr_willis> and i got 12+ of them
<DuyPham> kunji: i dont understand, it's just a .mkv file, i leeched it via torrent, then i deleted it but it doesn't free the diskspace
<magn3ts> Wow, apt-get has hung my terminal, and does so reliably.
<magn3ts> This is unimpressive.
<jony> what could be the problem?
<dr_willis> ran ubuntu 12.04 on a 32gb usb for like a year.
<kunji> DuyPham: I'm saying what Webmin is reporting may not be up to date
<dr_willis> just booting iso files dosent write to the stick. so shouldent hurt them at all.
<jony> what could cause my memory sticks to fail?
<DuyPham> i've just check again, another command :( http://i.imgur.com/xHdUI3V.png
<aeon-ltd> jony: age/number of writes
<jony> I've used already A-DATA 16GB, Kingston 8 GB,
<magn3ts> seriously, what's the deal. the Flashplugin-installer HANGS Zsh/Konsole. Every single time.
<dr_willis> ask in #hardware perhaps jony
<magn3ts> And then I have to unlock apt/dpkg and generally that means rebooting.
<DuyPham> kunji: i've just check again, another command :( http://i.imgur.com/xHdUI3V.png
<kunji> jony: What have you tried that makes you think they're failed, do they not show up at all?  Does dmesg show anything when you plug them in?
<jony> now my Kingston 16 gb DTR is failing too
<dr_willis> magn3ts_:  its downloading a file and the server is down perhaps?
<jony> for ex. my Kingston starts to disconnect after accessing it
<jony> randomly
<jony> but mostly when I access the data on it
<dr_willis> sounds more like a bad port. tried it in other pcs jony?
<kunji> DuyPham: Hmm, that is interesting, can you track down the usage a little further than / ?
<Tex_Nick> jony : are you ejecting the sticks before unplugging them ?
<jony> yes, in other pc-s is the same issue
<jony> no I give it safe remove first
<magn3ts> dr_willis: sorry to spam you, the curse of always seeing your helpful name, but flashplugin-installer is hanging my terminal/shell everytime. I tried bash/zsh, still it just hangs after the "donwload .... .tar.gz" line.
<magn3ts> normally I expect the progress bar or whatever, but nope.
<DuyPham> kunji: track down to the directory which i downloaded the movie file to, is that what u mean?
<kunji> A bad port could break usb sticks, for instance if it's over voltage or something
<kunji> DuyPham: Yeah, or to whatever is using that diskspace, we don't know for sure it's the movie
<kunji> DuyPham: Hmm, you don't have a GUI on that box do you?  Because if you did, Disk Usage Analyzer is good for this
<Ben64> !webmin | DuyPham
<ubottu> DuyPham: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<magn3ts> also, this is killing me too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/251028/gnome-terminal-hangs-on-start-in-kde
<foo357> Hello, I've got a computer running 10.04 LTS and I'm going to install 12.04 on it. I got a few questions about disk partitioning and the installation procedure...
<cfhowlett> foo357, ask away ..
<xzased_> Hi all, I am preseeding my ubuntu install and set root to be 8GB, however, when I check the output of fdisk -l it shows as expanding through the remainding of the disk
<bazhang> foo357, 10.04 to 12.04 is a one-step upgrade, no need to reinstall etc
<xzased_> is this normal?
<Tex_Nick> jony : usb sticks use what are called edge card connectors ... the connectors are just thin sheets of copper ... after many, many, many insertions & removals the copper can wear away on the motherboard connector ... that can cause problems ... they make what are called port extenders to save the motherboard ports
<crazyhorse> when one is install ubuntu.. what is it downloading?
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, package updates ...
<bazhang> crazyhorse, wubi or normal
<crazyhorse> nromal
<kunji> xzased_: Can you pastebin that.  Also is the disk gpt?  If so, then you should probably use parted instead.
<bazhang> crazyhorse, whether you tell it to: upgrades etc
<crazyhorse> oh.. its spent 30 mins doing it now
<crazyhorse> can i skip it?.. got work to do :/
<foo357> I've chosen to do a custom paritioning scheme so I'm at the partition step and have laid everything out., there already exists a boot and swap partition, I have split the old Linux partition into two (one partition for / and one for /home). but what is "Device for boot loader installation"?
<bazhang> crazyhorse, at this point no
<DuyPham> kunji, Ben64: I've just rebooted my system, and then checked disk usage again, it's come back to normal. god bless me! haha http://i.imgur.com/QVx18yr.png
<kunji> crazyhorse: Probably shouldn't... interrupting updates is bad T.T
<crazyhorse> i'm used to installing vms... click click.. 5 mins
<crazyhorse> ssh .. dont
<DuyPham> kenji, Ben64: thanks for helping me
<cfhowlett> foo357, that's the HDD, probably /dev/sda
<crazyhorse> done*
<crazyhorse> but it says retrieving file 14/57 .. i'm worried it's going to take forever
<kunji> DuyPham: Hmm, well that's good, not sure what was up with that, I wonder if most of the download was in /tmp or something
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse, forever? no. here in china with SLOW internet, update during install took about an hour
<kunji> crazyhorse: Shouldn't be too much longer I think
<crazyhorse> if it's relative.. it'll be another 1hr 40 mins
<foo357> cfhowlett: yes, it was set to the disk device (dev/sda) by default should I leave it as that or change it to something else? (there is already a boot partition on the disk)
<crazyhorse> so what's the drawback of clicking the big skip button?
<kunji> foo357: I would leave it, grub2 should find all the installed OSs
<cfhowlett> foo357, I'd put it where-ever it was previously ...
<cfhowlett> foo357, have you initiated any of this yet??
<magn3ts> If anyone could help with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/251028/gnome-terminal-hangs-on-start-in-kde/261826#261826
<kunji> crazyhorse: Oh, hmm, didn't realize that was there, I believe it stops the download and roles everything back, so that also might take a while at this point.  Other than that, just that your system will be out of date.
<foo357> cfhowlett: hm, no. I'm at the partitioning step.
<cfhowlett> foo357, option B: one step upgrade from 10.04 THEN move your /home into it's own partition ...
<penguinman> magn3ts: i know this may not be what you're after but if you're in kde why not just use konsole?
<crazyhorse> kunji: right, thanks
<foo357> ok thanks for the help cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> foo357, best of luck and enjoy your 12.04 !
<magn3ts> penguinman: because apt-get is HANGING inside of Konsole.
<magn3ts> brilliantly.
<magn3ts> although it appears to be hanging in xterm also
<penguinman> magn3ts: wow, that's unusual.
<magn3ts> penguinman: tell me about it
<penguinman> where's it hanging? or can you pastebin the output?
<cousin_luigi> greetings
<kunji> magn3ts: I second that, I hear a lot of people having trouble with terminal in KDE, but hmm.. that konsole issue sounds like it needs looking at
<xzased_> kunji: here is a screenshot I could take, it is a remote machine I don't have input capability: http://i.imgur.com/hPbGiD6.jpg
<cousin_luigi> are there official mirrors of archive.canonical.com ?
<magn3ts> kunji: well, Konsole is fine. EVERYTHING is hanging, but gnome-terminal failing to open at all and turning into a zombie is wholesomely unacceptable
<yacc_> Any idea what tool is responsible for configuring eth0 in Ubuntu 12.04LTS? I've got a completely fine interfaces file but it stopped working in 12.04LTS, at least during boot, something configures eth0 before even udev manages to rename it to wan, ...
<magn3ts> there's really two diff issues at fault here.
<xzased_> kunji: Here is what I am using for partman's expert recipe - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569839/
<penguinman> magn3ts: also, which version of kde are you running?
<magn3ts> penguinman: the last line I get is: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://blahblahlbah/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.....tar.gz
<magn3ts> 4.10
<magn3ts> Are we playing debug on gnome-terminal or flashplugin-installer hanging ? :)
<magn3ts> Or both? :P
<penguinman> could be the site is down. also, if that's the issue you could drop to a tty and try to update from there.
<magn3ts> penguinman: it's not, downloads fine in Chrome.
<magn3ts> I tried from xterm, still didn't work, I'm not hopeful it will work in a TTY
<penguinman> magn3ts: so it's not kde that's the issue with the flash plugin then.
<magn3ts> Ironically, when apt got interrupted and I had to fix with 'dpkg --configure -a' the installer hangs but I can CTRL+C out
<magn3ts> penguinman: yeah, sorry, I made it sound like that at first, I thought it was a Konsole or ZSH thing but I've eliminated both as candidates.
<penguinman> magn3ts: i would suggest a purge/reinstall of the flash plugin. or have you tried that already?
<magn3ts> penguinman: that's how I wound up here.
<magn3ts> The update for it stalled, removed it, tried to reinstall and POOOF this magical issue.
<penguinman> magn3ts: hmmm. could be the pkg is broken or pointing to a dead link.
<penguinman> magn3ts: since all that pkg does is fetch the actual flash from the web
<magn3ts> yeah, like I said, downloads fine with wget/chrome/curl
<magn3ts> :(
<magn3ts> also, that shouldn't block apt from receiving SIGTERM
<penguinman> hmm, let me see if i can duplicate that on my laptop under xfce.
<penguinman> i don't use flash for anything critical on it, so i don't really care if it breaks
<magn3ts> penguinman: Oh, I don't care if it does either TBH. Chrome packages their own anyway.
<uw> s
<kunji> xzased_: Hmm, I would suspect that the partman command has a mistake, but I'm not familiar with using that, so I'm unfortunately useless in trying to track it down.
<DrManhattan> How do I change my default boot device in grub and which version of the nvidia driver is included in nvidia-current?
<kunji> !grub | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<penguinman> DrManhattan: i believe nvidia-current still has 304
<kunji> DrManhattan: Start from the second link
<DrManhattan> thank you penguinman and kunji
<DrManhattan> penguinman, that is truly disappointing
<sphinx__> hi, i want to ask a question
<cfhowlett> sphinx__, so ask ... :)
<jony> so noone broke his USB stick using to boot live OS or other tools? only me? :(
<cfhowlett> jony, it happens
<kunji> !ask | sphinx__
<ubottu> sphinx__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penguinman> DrManhattan: the experimental-310 driver works well (what I'm running on my nvidia box)
<magn3ts> DrManhattan: use the PPA if you want the newest.
<sphinx__> i use biosystem, ubuntu and windows
<magn3ts> it works fine.
<jony> but 5 pieces in the last 6 months? :(
<penguinman> magn3ts: ok, so i can confirm hanging on the flash download.
<cfhowlett> jony, on the same machine?  I'd suspect your hardware has issues ...
<sphinx__> so how can i share a file between them.
<magn3ts> penguinman: ORLY. I'm a bit surprised. Thanks for the confirm. You're on 12.10?
<magn3ts> penguinman: I may have omitted the "I'm on 13.04" part :P
<penguinman> magn3ts: 12.04 actually
<sphinx__> i am on 12.04, too
<magn3ts> penguinman: noted, thanks.
<kunji> jony: I haven't used the particular tool you did, but I've messed around with quite a few different ones and have never bricked a usb drive.
<penguinman> magn3ts: sigh, bug report time I guess
<magn3ts> penguinman: I suppose so.
<jony> I used these sticks with many computers but usually the same brand and model in a company
<kunji> penguinman: I think there's probably one already for this, pile on the evidence though
<Tex_Nick> jony : are you using the same type ??? maybe it's the same manufacturer ?
<penguinman> magn3ts: i feel sorry for folks doing a fresh install tonight. until this gets worked out anybody who checks that nice little box is going to get a hung install
<dr_willis> jony:  depending on how they act. ive restored usb flash via using dd to 'zero' them, then repartition
<magn3ts> penguinman: yup.
<magn3ts> penguinman: exactly, also, sorry for hanging your apt ;)
<penguinman> magn3ts: again, don't care on this machine. :)
<Capnpatpat> Could someone help me with a networking/Ethernet problem?
<magn3ts> penguinman: heh, I don't care about flash, but I care about apt/dpkg whining about their lock that I'm too stupid to unlock
<penguinman> magn3ts: oh it's fixable. just kill apt and purge flashplugin installer.
<SilvereX> Yo
<magn3ts> penguinman: yeah, but when I killall -9'd apt, it didn't unlock whatever it uses to lock itself
<SilvereX> How would I go about updating my graphics card drivers?
<Viliny> quick question
<Viliny> im trying to make up a filename from two variables in bash
<DrManhattan> I hate that the nvidia experimental doesn't have a framebuffer
<SilvereX> I try to install it but it tells me to uninstall the old ones. I've purged fglrx but it still tells me to remove the old one
<Viliny> $IP_$DATE.jpg <-- how do i make it understand that the IP variable ends before the _ ?
<VeryveryNoob> Hello I have a AMD gpu
<VeryveryNoob> I want to install official driver
<VeryveryNoob> but doesn't work
<penguinman> magn3ts: ok, this is interesting, i let it sit for about 10 minutes and it just installed.
<magn3ts> penguinman: >_<
<penguinman> penguinman: it may just be downloading VERY slowly
<magn3ts> penguinman: alright, I'll kill sabnzb for a few minutes and see if it installs.
<penguinman> magn3ts: it may have just been a server issue.
<penguinman> magn3ts: i imagine with the steam launch the servers are getting hammered pretty hard right now :)
<magn3ts> eh, it's been what, nearly a week now since launch
<VeryveryNoob> Is it possible to reinstall all default ubuntu packages?
<penguinman> magn3ts: and how many tries did it take you to get linux installed the first time :)
<magn3ts> penguinman: the *first* time, too long ago to remember ;)
<magn3ts> I remember fighting it as a middle schooler with a scsi pcmcia cdrom drive and a text installer and no, it never worked out well :P
<Kroach> VeryveryNoob: apt-get install --reinstal ubuntu-desktop
<penguinman> magn3ts: hehehe...yeah, i remember doing it back when redhat was just redhat, not RHEL/Fedora
<VeryveryNoob> Kroach thank you
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: spell `reinstall` correctly though of course
<penguinman> i think my first actaul serious install was slack back in 2000/1 ish
<xzased_> kunji: thanks, apparently this should work but it isn't :P have a good day
<cousin_luigi> archive.canonical.com is mortally slow: are there official mirrors?
<magn3ts> I've been spending a lot of time in the Steam Linux forums though. UGH to say the least.
<VeryveryNoob> very very helpful you guys are
<VeryveryNoob> mmmma mmmmaa :* kiss you and hug you
<VeryveryNoob> ^^
<magn3ts> PDA in #ubuntu :o scandalous.
<penguinman> magn3ts: these are people that have never had to install any kind of os at all, let alone a linux one :)
<Ben64> try to stay on topic here
<penguinman> magn3ts: eh, when i get people who really annoy me i just redirect them to the arch channel on here :)
<magn3ts> penguinman: heh, I've got a long list of futile IRC rooms to send people to. I actually had someone once tell me that they'd go to ##C because at least they'd be helpful there. I just laughed.
<Tex_Nick> penguinman & magn3ts : if you don't have a solution, would be better to just not respond
<DrManhattan> ok , how do I see what items my grub menu has? just update-grub or what?
<magn3ts> Tex_Nick: lol, what?
<crazyhorse> how does ubuntu perform on macbook-pros?
<TakeItEZ> DrManhattan: grep menuent /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<crazyhorse> i mean i'm not sure that OSX has anything to offer on top of ubuntu as far as an OS.. but is it compatible enough with the hardware?
<magn3ts> Tex_Nick: We're not replying to anyone here, and I can tell you I spent many, many, many hours over the last week giving lots of people lots of answers to their probs
<DrManhattan> im going to need to put in a grub-default="XXXX" entry
<Tex_Nick> magn3ts:  stay on topic man
<penguinman> crazyhorse: no idea. i refuse to give apple a dime on principal
<magn3ts> lol
<penguinman> crazyhorse: although i know linus himself runs fedora on an air, so i assume it's possible
<crazyhorse> penguinman: pity, no-body else makes laptops that even come close to the same quality
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: I'm running 13.04 out of the box on a MBA 2012. It worked *perfectly* out of the box.
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: but 12.10 on my MBA2012 requires an extra packagae for the fans, otherwise it overheats.
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: do you still have OSX installed on there somewhere?
<Kroach> crazyhorse: Systen76 makes far better laptops
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: I'm using a dual boot, yes.
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: what's the smallest amount of HDD space OSX can occupy?
<magn3ts> Kroach: oh man, come on, you've clearly never owned both a system76 and an apple laptop to make that statement. There are good alternatives to Apple, but Sys76 simpyl isn't one. They're just rebranded OEM chinese crap anyway
<crazyhorse> probably still 15gb
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: I really don't know the answer to that one.
<magn3ts> I think that sounds about right, I can look if it's important.
<crazyhorse> i'm running ubuntu in a VM at the momement
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crazyhorse> but after i get some time i might want to switch to dual-boot
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: sorry, I have a big ssd, mine is 60GB still. But the used spaec is 14.04GB, but that's with NOTHING else installed.
<helmut_> hi
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: yeah i got a 256gb SSD and a 318gb HDD
<Ben64> magn3ts, crazyhorse: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else
<crazyhorse> k
<magn3ts> To be fair, he started with a question about whether ubuntu works w/ apple hardware.
<crazyhorse> ok.. ubuntu keeps claiming that my password is incorrect
<crazyhorse> and only accepts it if i type it really slowley
<crazyhorse> could it be some keyboard driver issue?
<penguinman> i don't know, once they get better kernel suport the new chromebook looks really nice.
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: if you join #ubuntu-offtopic I can help you more with ubuntu+mac if you want.
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: are you in a VM :) and you use caps lock for your password, amiright?
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: thanks.. but i've got to finish this
<Kroach> crazyhorse: there is also a dedicated forum for Apple users on Ubuntu Forums
<crazyhorse> Kroach: good to know
<histo> penguinman: yuck paying for a browser
<histo> !mac | crazyhorse
<ubottu> crazyhorse: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<penguinman> histo: ugh no, i'd strip chrome os off and put xubuntu on it as soon as i got it open :)
<histo> crazyhorse: #ubuntu-mactel
<magn3ts> histo: lol, it's almost like he implied that he'd be running linux on it anyway...
<histo> penguinman: then why pay that much for hardware. There are cheaper version of the same thing availible
<magn3ts> penguinman: if you build kernel yourself there's pretty good support now.
<magn3ts> histo: with that screen, hahaha
<penguinman> histo: yeah, but that screen is gorgeous
<magn3ts> People pay $1K alone on that screen in a 27" form.
<crazyhorse> is ssh disabled on ubuntu desktop by default?
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: the PW thing though, did you see my question? Do you use caps lock with your password? Caps Lock + VMs get really screwy.
<penguinman> penguinman: plus i have my desktop set up as a local file server so the hdd space isn't an issue.
<crazyhorse> nah.. it's something weird
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: there is no ssh-server installed by default
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: I don't think openssh-server is even installed by default on a desktop machine.
<Tex_Nick> !offtopic | penguinman & magn3ts
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: okay, just wanted to make sure.
<ubottu> penguinman & magn3ts: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * magn3ts sighes
<penguinman> ok ok, fine....fine....
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME i choose in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that 12.10, wine 1.5?
<crazyhorse> so what is ssh server.. apt-get install openssh?
<TakeItEZ> !info openssh-server
<magn3ts> lol, I just told you ;) openssh-server is the pkg name
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<crazyhorse> lol. ok thanks
<magn3ts> "oh look at me, I have relevant, helpful factoids".
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<magn3ts> In all seriousness, I should leverage the bot more, I'll go research him/her/it.
<histo> !factoids > magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts, please see my private message
<magn3ts> Yeah, I already made a snarky remark about his info page in #OT
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: So did you get sqaured away with acquiring the AMD driver?
<heraclitis> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/linus-torvalds-i-will-not-change-linux-to-deep-throat-microsoft/
<magn3ts> heraclitis: I swear, if I hear one more uninformed
<crazyhorse> hmmm
<crazyhorse> i'm getting ssh: Could not resolve hostname 10.0.1.142:54211: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
<magn3ts>  /r/linux rant about that email thread by people that don't understand, I may burst.
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: sounds like a networking issue. Can you ping that address
<crazyhorse> yeah i can ping it
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: ssh -p host, not ssh host:port
<TakeItEZ> -p port
<magn3ts> Ah. Well, there you go.
<heraclitis> magn3ts, help me to understand, then
<crazyhorse> TakeItEZ: my bad, thanks
<magn3ts> heraclitis: The gist of that email thread is NOT that SecureBoot or UEFI is the devil, but rather that MS's signing infrastructure is simply bad for only signing PE executables rather than being able to sign something in a standard format that the kernel already accepts.
<magn3ts> heraclitis: and sorry, my original comment wasn't meant as an attack on you, I've just seen that email thread used to fuel a lot of really uninformed rants that make me cry inside
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts no I wanna try to install again
<heraclitis> magn3ts, you're right to find that I'm a bit uninformed. Will anything in this article hurt my ability to continue to dual boot?
<magn3ts> heraclitis: are you on a UEFI system? If you're already dual booting you should be more than fine.
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: okay, well, assuming normal circumstances you ought to be able to get the AMD driver though jockey which will automatically ask you to install it.
<magn3ts> Was that not the case?
<beezy> https://gist.github.com/slugonamission/5034551/raw/0705f8b4ac2b920149936b4f77c7c845a5a24294/Archer-top
<beezy> patch your top now
<heraclitis> magn3ts, I don't believe I am. And yes, I'm already dual-booting.
<beezy> it will add the status line "99 problems 0 bitches"
<jony> my USB stick won't mount in Ubuntu 12.04, why?
<magn3ts> heraclitis: you're more than fine then.
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts thank you I will
<beezy> inspired by the recent archer episode where the mainframe goes into kernel panic
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: for sure, come back to IRC when you're done reinstalling if it doesn't prompt you or you need more help.
<disharmonic> morning
<heraclitis> magn3ts, thanks man
<beezy> jony try #ubuntu people are lazy here
<magn3ts> beezy: wait, I missed that?! in a season 4 ep?
<magn3ts> heraclitis: always happy to spread info to people interested in knowing more :) not that I know that much more, I just know to read through the FUD sometimes :P
<beezy> magn3ts: episode 4 season 6
<dward> magn3ts http://i.imgur.com/E6tNmZd.jpg
<one> So when using the shared to other computers option what is activated as a dhcp server behind the scenes I am considering using it to connect my virtual machines?
<dward> magn3ts and their awesome top readout http://i.imgur.com/7IKfQT3.jpg
<disharmonic> with the latest kernel update the kernel fails to configure post install with this error msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569928/ any ideas?
<magn3ts> dward: I literally have that exact frame frozen in VLC right now. In fact, I'm embarrased to say I'd done it before. I missed the s/problems/b***s/ part though.
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts just done to install ubuntu-desktop
<dward> magn3ts so funny. ya haha i love it. someone wrote a ptatch for top. every line in that frame is hilarious
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts and there is login window and I couldn't log in using my root user
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: I mean, what makes you think you need to reinstall? I know my first times around I broek a lot to get things working, but...
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: "Root" you can't login as "root" in ubuntu.
<VeryveryNoob> sorry my English
<jony> my USB stick won't mount in Ubuntu 12.04, why?
<VeryveryNoob> I mean root privilidged user
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: oh, it's okay, I couldn't tell until you just said something. I understand. :)
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: I assume "check you type your password correctly" isn't the issue?
<VeryveryNoob> that;s not the issue
<VeryveryNoob> guest session is working good
<magn3ts> Weird, that seems like it would be very hard to break. A reinstall might be the best course of action for you in this case.
<VeryveryNoob> is there any method to reconfigure my root privilidged user?
<dward> jony, why do you think that? is it a boot usb drive or is ubuntu already installed?
<dward> jony ubuntu server or desktop?
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: uhm, I mean, if you can login you can change that user's password.
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: not sure what you mean by "reconfigure" though.
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts I'm thinking that my password is correct and there is something wrong with my user configurations
<VeryveryNoob> and  I'm looking for the way to reset to the default one which is status later first ubuntu installation
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: hm, not really sure. If it takes your password but fails to load your desktop...
<VeryveryNoob> yes
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: you can try switching to a TTY and checking the contents of ~/.Xsession-errors
<VeryveryNoob> ok I try
<magn3ts> Ok, I've recently had issues with something similar and the answer was there.
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts when I switching to TTY and there is needs to plug a monitor cable to another socket
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts is it fine?
<heraclitis> magn3ts, how would I tell if my machine was uefi, firstly? And when I upgrade, should I stay away from uefi?
<VeryveryNoob> it's like switching between GPU on the north bridge and GPU of moderboard.
<magn3ts> heraclitis: I have an EFI machine but SecureBoot was disabled by default. Avoiding EFI is basically futile. Every single new machine has UEF basically.
<magn3ts> heraclitis: the way that Ubuntu and the other major distributions work, Linux will even work with Secure Boot.
<magn3ts> heraclitis: and even if they didn't, Microsoft REQUIRES that SecureBoot be disable-able and that you can enroll your own keys, so it's really a moot issue.
<magn3ts> except Samsung, because they screwed up with their EFI, but it's a problem in Windows too, just completely their screw up
<disharmonic> with the latest kernel update the kernel fails to configure post install with this error msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569928/ any ideas? Broken update maybe?
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: I don't follow, sorry.
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: Can you say that again?
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts ok thank you, when I switching to TTY1
<crazyhorse> hmm
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts there is need to plug my monitor cable to the moderboard from GPU
<crazyhorse> any idea how to run ssh-copy-id -p $PORT $USER@$IPADDRESS
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts is it fine?
<heraclitis> magn3ts, I'll be sure to find you if I ever have a problem. I'm still using xp and 7 on my desktop and laptop, respectively.
<crazyhorse> if i put in quotes it doesn't do the variable substitution
<crazyhorse> ohhhh double quotes :D
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts now TTY1 has following error : [drm:__gen6_gt_force_wake_get] *ERROR* Force wake wait timed out
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: ssh-copy-id "-p portno user@host"
<crazyhorse> TakeItEZ:.. this worked ssh-copy-id "$USER@$IPADDRESS -p $PORT"
<dward> hearclitis a quick way to tell if you have uefi system is if you have an extra partition thats very small. most mondern bios, designed to run with windows 8 or mac are uefi compliant. some earlier ones are also compliant.
<dward> hearclitis, to know for sure, mount that partiton and look for a .efi file
<heraclitis> ahh, my laptop did have that, but I got rid of it.
<crazyhorse> what's a nice way of echoing multilines into a file ?
<magn3ts> heraclitis: heh, I'm not always great about being IRC but I'd be happy to help if I am.
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: o_0
<dward> heraclitis, then it's probably compatible but it's not necessary to use uefi. Linus freaking hates it.
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: I'm not really sure. :S
<crazyhorse> for example Host $COMPUTER\nHostName $IPADDRESS\nPort $PORT | sudo tee ~/.ssh/config
<magn3ts> dward: see, that's what I was talking about. that email thread absolutely in no way shape or form says "linux hates uefi"
<magn3ts> I'm sure he would laugh at you saying that.
<dward> heraclitis http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/linus-torvalds-i-will-not-change-linux-to-deep-throat-microsoft/
<dward> linux hates it
<dward> linus
<magn3ts> dward: he literally just posted that
<dward> i mean
<magn3ts> dward: and no, he doesn't
<dna_> Hello. I'm not able to connect to IRC thru xIRC in my laptop...
<dward> not linux
<FloodBot1> dward: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts it's ok thanks for your effort to help
<crazyhorse> that was idiotic that comment from linus
<magn3ts> dward: see ALL of the converation that I've been having with heraclitis
<dward> i'm sorry i didn't see that
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts open source is kinda cool
<heraclitis> lol
<dward> okay i apoligize! someones been on hacker news
<crazyhorse> users don't care about who signs the bloody certificates... just make it work
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: :) I enjoy the community aspect as well. Sorry if my sentences were hard to read. I try to make them easy to understand. I know a bit of German and I appreciate short sentences :)
<magn3ts> dward: heh, I've been watching people angrily screaming about UEFI for nearly two years now, I understand how it goes.
<magn3ts> dward: sadly, even on HN there is a lot of mis or half-information about UEFI and Secure Boot.
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: i've been watching people scream about TPM for 6yrs
<magn3ts> It's hard for people to understand that Secure Boot and UEFI are sorta two different issues.
<VeryveryNoob> magn3ts your sentence very cool by the way I'm learning English by talking to you :)
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: haha, I can see that.
<magn3ts> VeryveryNoob: :) great, someday I'll pick up Spanish again and I'll find you :)
<ncmxcxx> how would I go about using two internet connections on the same computer?
<crazyhorse> ncmxcxx: ohhh sounds hard
<crazyhorse> ncmxcxx: you want one app to use both net connections?
<dward> magn3ts, truth. the bash a lot of things that i love.
<ncmxcxx> no different apps
<ncmxcxx> like bitorrent one browser one
<dward> magn3ts like all these stupid arguments about btrfs vs zfs
<magn3ts> dward: well, btrfs of course.
<magn3ts> dward: :)
<disharmonic> guys the latest generic kernel for 12.10 might be broken, be carefull when updating
<dward> magn3ts that's what i'm talking about! everyone is saying that zfs kills btrfs, but the thing is it's years older. btrfs is a better project, better design, better licencse. it's just not stable yet.
<MatthewL> Thanks to dward for the full heads up
<magn3ts> dward: heh, I'm running a RAID10 array on a 12TB BTRFS setup. It's plenty stable for me ;)
<disharmonic> oh and btw btrfs has nothing on ZFS. at least not yet
<magn3ts> disharmonic: o_0
<magn3ts> haha, we
<magn3ts> 're falling into the vim/emacs trap
<Tex_Nick> disharmonic:  update about 10 hours ago works fine here ... can you please be more specific ?
<magn3ts> Yes, a generic breaking kernel update is a "big deal TM"
<disharmonic> Tex_Nick: with the latest kernel update the kernel fails to configure post install with this error msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569928/ any ideas? Broken update maybe?
<disharmonic> Tex_Nick: linux-image-extra fails to configure
<magn3ts> Hm, and apport is whining. God I hate apport
<magn3ts> What "config" does -extra-generic need? o_0 that's kinda weird.
<dward> magn3ts, ya i have btrfs on raid setup with 4 ssds and i top out on 3.0GB/s io on random reads and 4.0GB/s io on sequential writes. it's mindblowing
<krnl386> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25-generic.postinst line 1010. <--- So what is line 1010?
<magn3ts> disharmonic: was this a normal "apt-get update/upgrade" ?
<disharmonic> magn3ts: dist-upgrade
<magn3ts> disharmonic: were you "doing" a dist-upgrade or were you just being thorough with apt :)
<disharmonic> krnl386: line 1010 is this "system ("run-parts --verbose --exit-on-error --arg=$version " ."
<magn3ts> dward: yeah, obviously with my drives I'm on spinny drives but I see a nice speedup as well.
<disharmonic> the later
<dward> mang3ts no doubt. but it's designed for commodity hardware so you are doing it right.
<krnl386> weird… can you paste the whole file into paste bin?
<timClicks> slightly odd question perhaps, but my wireless is regularly dropping out
<krnl386> i mean the system() call is missing the right bracket
<timClicks> I do a hard reset and everything appears fine
<magn3ts> dward: yeah, and it's honestly just 3TB of movies and tvshows so it's not like it's anything terribly important anyway. If the array fails, I have a few months of maxxing out my internet connection.
<timClicks> does anyone have any suggestions on what to do to diagnose the problem?
<krnl386> it's either a typo in the script or line wrapping artefacts...
<magn3ts> timClicks: what hardware?
<magn3ts> krnl386: yeah, I assumed a copy/paste or line wrapping issue
<disharmonic> krnl386: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5569967/
<timClicks> magn3ts: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<timClicks> magn3ts: searching for that chip, it looks like I'm not the only one with the problem.. I'll have a read through the forums
<magn3ts> timClicks: hm, I'm not sure in this case.
<krnl386> disharmonic, try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25-generic and then retry dist-upgrade
<Tex_Nick> disharmonic:  have you looked at this ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/261650/dependency-problems-while-updating-ubuntu-12-10?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=dependency-problems-while-updating-ubuntu-12-10
<krnl386> heh that's what I thought… as awesome as apt/dpkg is, sometimes it does stupid things
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<magn3ts> I figured it was a maligned update seeing as it was upgrading the -extra package and not the rest.
<dward> magn3ts, if setup 2x reduncay with btrfs on top of the 2x reduncdancy from your RAID10, your io would be fast as hell. you have close to enough space if with on 3TB of data on a 12TB system
<dward> sorry about the spelling
<magn3ts> dward: oh no, I'm using the RAID implementation IN btrfs. not on top of.
<dward> okay okay
<magn3ts> dward: the fact that BTRFS supports RAID at the FS level is the whole reason I picked it :)
<magn3ts> also, after the next 72 hours, it might finally be significantly over 3TB. Usenet + an unsaturated pipe = lots of space.
<disharmonic> krnl386 , Tex_Nick: purging it worked. thx
<krnl386> you're welcome disharmonic
<Tex_Nick> disharmonic:  ^5 man ;-)
<dward> magn3ts well if you can configure 4x redundancy that would be awesome for io speeds. i know it's possible but i don't exacty know how
<defekt> !urandom
<magn3ts> dward: heh, well, until I start my full time job, 4x is over my price budget. But fortunately with BTRFS you can change to 4x redundancy and rebalance your array on the fly live :)
<shvchk> What is the best way to set a separate DNS server for local domains (like server.example.local)? I.e. I'm using Google DNS as my primary DNS server, but want Ubuntu to use another DNS (say, 10.0.0.1) if primary DNS can't resolve the name (which is what happens with local names).
<dward> magn3ts not enough space for 4x? you can configure by subvolume as well.
<magn3ts> dward: eh, all the data is equally important and frankly none of it qualifies for that yet.
<magn3ts> although, with some excess income and a bigger chasis, I'd probably spring for it.
<magn3ts> Being without all of my "media" for a week during rebuild would be frustrating.
<krnl386> shvchk, you can set up your local DNS server as a recursive resolver and authoritative master for .local. That way your local DNS will be able to resolve both your .local name and actual real Internet names. A simpler option would be to put all the .local names into your /etc/hosts files
<magn3ts> um.
<magn3ts> with NetworkManager, it should try against local domains first
<crazyhorse> can you use heredoc to assign text to a variable?
<magn3ts> you can instruct it on the domains to search even, IIRC.
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: what language, but almost surely assuming it was designed sanely.
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: ubuntu command line (i'm guessing bash)
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: well, I said "sane". I hate bash/shell scripting
<crazyhorse> i tried BLA=<<
<crazyhorse> BLA=<<DELIM
<crazyhorse> but it din't seem to save it
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: but yeah, in dash/bash, I won't answer that, I refuse. Good luck Googling it.
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: or try #bash, etc.
<crazyhorse> k
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: I'd try it but I've had too much too much of my potion.
<Joshua_mg> hi all. I'm running Ubuntu with xfce4 (memory issues) and I'm having probles with black text over black background in some apps
<magn3ts> Joshua_mg: screenshot?
<magn3ts> Joshua_mg: also, any commonality between the apps?
<Joshua_mg> magn3ts, not all aps, but I faced it on Nautilus and Glade
<crazyhorse> i cheated .. i just ran echo "Host     $COMPUTER"	| tee -a ~/.ssh/config	  with 5 different commands
<magn3ts> wat
<magn3ts> "5 different commands" what does that mean?
<crazyhorse> i just ran the same command 5 times
<magn3ts> Also, I hate to be "that guy" but what is the latest for screen recording in ubuntu?
<crazyhorse> echo "HostName $IPADDRESS"	| tee -a ~/.ssh/config	 etc
<Joshua_mg> magn3ts, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/screenshotfrom201302271.png/
<magn3ts> Eventually, weston will come along and replace this
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: er,... that just echod the same line into the same file 5 times
<magn3ts> ....
<magn3ts> Joshua_mg: uhm, can I get a bit more than that. No idea what I'm looking at. What app? Did you run it with "sudo", etC?
<crazyhorse> mildly different commands rather than using heardoc to work out how to pipe a multiline string
<Joshua_mg> magn3ts, what does sudo has to do with this?
<shvchk> krnl386, thanks, I thought about it too. Still, I think installing bind is overkill, could that be done with something lightweight like dnsmasq?
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: VAR=$(cat <<EOF   foo foo\n foo\nEOF)            insert newlines yourself
<magn3ts> Joshua_mg: using "sudo" can affect the appearance of GTK apps.
<crazyhorse> TakeItEZ: does it have to be on one line? or multiple lines is ok?
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: multiline, i just don't want to spam here :)
<Fuzzles> why when i run 12.10 and 13.03 in vm its so slow?
<crazyhorse> haha ok.. awesome trick thanks
<shvchk> krnl386, seems like dnsmasq will do...
<histo> Fuzzles: 3d is needed for desktop that's why
<Fuzzles> histo, how do i do that?
<histo> Fuzzles: run a different DE or installing guest additions may help
<Fuzzles> histo,  ok ill try that
<histo> Fuzzles: it will be much faster on bare metal
<magn3ts> Joshua_mg: ?
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: do you get what he means when he says "insert newlines"
<crazyhorse> yep
<magn3ts> Not to presume you don't, just want ot make sure
<crazyhorse> he means press enter :D
<magn3ts> "Unity sucks lol"
<magn3ts> is what he meant.
<magn3ts> Fuzzles: something in particular slow, or "everything" ?
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: well, it means everywhere it says "\n" there is suppposed to be an "enter". Again, sorry if I'm just obtuse and you already get this.
<crazyhorse> magn3ts: not obtuse.. obvious :)
<magn3ts> crazyhorse: well not everyone knwos that '\n' means
<magn3ts> I wish I could assume that...
<crazyhorse> oh i've been doing software for almost 20 years now so
<magn3ts> well, then you probably think I'm an idiot
<magn3ts> haha
<crazyhorse> very familiar.. not that length of time equates to skill .. i've met 17yr olds who are better than 45yr olds
<magn3ts> I know I would, and I haven't been doing software quite that long ;)
<magn3ts> heh, yeah. either way, IRC is frustrating in that regard. Based on the intonation of "OK" one could make wide presumpitons.
<deo> hi guys.. need some help
<magn3ts> "OK" means, "Oh, duh, I got it now" or it could mean "Yeah, I just typed the lettters 'el' and 'es' in a terminal"
<crazyhorse> IRC is an amazing tool
<deo> i got a   ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> !details | deo
<crazyhorse> some of the knowledge on here is amazing
<ubottu> deo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<deo> after updating. 
<deo> launcher does not show up :(
<histo> !enter | deo
<ubottu> deo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magn3ts> deo: are you posting the   ? what does " " mean?
<deo> but i can login to the machine.. i can see the desktop
<deo> the icons on the desktop
<histo> ffs
<magn3ts> deo: you login, you see the icons on the desktop, or not ?
<deo> oppss sorry guys
<magn3ts> it's okay, just slow down, we're listening.
<deo> i see icons and some files on the destkop magn3ts
<magn3ts> But no top or left bars?
<deo> yes magn3ts no top and left bars :(
<magn3ts> deo: can you interact with the icons you can see?
<histo> !resolution | deo
<ubottu> deo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<magn3ts> o_0
<magn3ts> rly
<Ben64> try logging out, and then log back in with "Ubuntu 2D"
<magn3ts> ...if you're on the right version
 * magn3ts ducks
<kel39_> anyone recommend lecture note taking apps?
<belgianguy> hello, where can I set the local domain for a host?
<belgianguy> I've seen localdomain in /etc/hosts, but is that sufficient, and is that a "reserved" name?
<belgianguy> or could I use home.lan or something?
<histo> !hostname | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<basil_kurian_> how to exclude a particular file only from htpasswd authentication ?
<basil_kurian_> for loadbalancer health checking
<histo> !samba | belgianguy if you are trying to integrate with windows.
<ubottu> belgianguy if you are trying to integrate with windows.: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tex_Nick> kel39:  libreOfficeImpress ?
<deo> magn3ts: yes i can open those icons and files
<thresh> hey. how do I remove window title bar for a specific window in unity on 12.10 ?
<belgianguy> histo: I'm trying to make this Ubuntu pc "see" a CentOS mail server in the local network
<magn3ts> NOTE, other things will break when you change your hostname belgianguy histo
<histo> belgianguy: add the centos hostname and ip in your /etc/hosts file
<histo> magn3ts: not if you change it properly
<magn3ts> it sounds silly, but even tonight when trying to guide a PARENT though things, rebooting was certainly necessary to ensure things worked post change.
<deo> magn3ts: i also rebooted the machine..
<magn3ts> histo: I changed it exactly as that factoid suggestiosn and system-config-samba crashed reliably.
<belgianguy> histo: ah, I've already done that, but I'm "practicing" with a VPS, too
<magn3ts> histo: I replicated it on two different machines with 12.10 and 13.04.
<belgianguy> so I'd like to get the hang of A and MX records, I guess
<magn3ts> belgianguy: records and DNS are their own fun ;)
<Ben64> those don't relate to the computer's hostname
 * magn3ts nods
<belgianguy> Ben64: I asked about domain name though
<Ben64> you keep using that word, i do not think it means what you think it means
<magn3ts> belgianguy: that implies name server or dns records, both of which aren't related to your local machine
<histo> belgianguy: Now that's different than hostname
<magn3ts> unless you're running a DNS server which seems highly unlikely.
<magn3ts> belgianguy: this is one of those cases where explaining your problem at a higher level might be very helpful.
<basil_kurian_> how to exclude a particular file only from apache htpasswd authentication ?
<belgianguy> me at 192.168.0.100, mail server at 192.168.2.102, want to set up bind on the former so I could point Thunderbird to the latter so I could see it in action
<magn3ts> basil_kurian_: sounds like a question for #httpd
<belgianguy> mail server at 192.168.0.102*
<magn3ts> wat
<magn3ts> You want to receive mail from .102?
<Ben64> uh, you don't need bind to set a mail server in thunderbird
<belgianguy> on a local machine, no, I don't, but on my VPS, I will
<belgianguy> right?
<Ben64> no...
<histo> belgianguy: No i think you are confused on what bind does
 * magn3ts isn't sure what we're using "bind" to mean in this case.
<histo> belgianguy: Are you planning on hosting your own dns servers on your VPS in addition to mail?
<magn3ts> if you don't know, the answer is probably "no".
<belgianguy> histo: no, there the "regular" DNS will be used
<Ben64> then what are you trying to accomplish?
 * magn3ts nods
<belgianguy> but I have never used A or MX records, and wish to "play around" before I deploy to my VPS
<Ben64> argh
<magn3ts> lol, if you want, it might be "OT" and thus #ubuntu-offtopic or you can P<M me
<TakeItEZ> belgianguy: just point thundebrird to the ip/hostname of your mailserver. the MX-record is needed if other mailserver want to send mails to you, not clients
<Ben64> step one - buy a domain name. step two - log into the site you bought it at (the registrar) and mess with DNS records there
<basil_kurian_> magn3ts:  ok, let me try
<belgianguy> Ben64: lovely advice, but the current one points to a live site
<belgianguy> and I'm working on its replacement
<belgianguy> so that's a no go
<Ben64> well you can't mess with records to a domain that isn't real
<magn3ts> belgianguy: what are you trying to do. for ex/ in that case, the "site" records and "mail" records are actually pretty independent...
<magn3ts> It's hard. I think a lot of people lack a real understanding of the DNS/NS/resolution layers to be able to grok these issues.
<belgianguy> magn3ts: I know, I just want to see the mechanism in action, both the web server and mail server run on that machine
<belgianguy> and atm the web site resolves just fine with the /etc/hosts entry
<Ben64> well this clearly isn't an ubuntu issue. go read up on dns
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME i choose in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that ?
<histo> belgianguy: You use the regular dns provided by your domain name sales and point A records at your VPS's IPs and Cnames at Domain names.  MX record will be a Fully qualified domain name.
<belgianguy> Ben64: I came in here asking where my local domain was stored
<magn3ts> belgianguy: what does "local domain" mean, sorry?
<histo> belgianguy: basically you will be creating two A records with your DNS provider one for @  pointed at your VPS IP and one for mail pointed at your VPS IP. Then create an mx record of mail.domainname.com
<Ben64> and now you're pretty much asking how DNS works
 * magn3ts is in a good mood and happy to amuse
<Tex_Nick> belgianguy:  also keep in mind that a packet sniffer would allow you to view the "mechanism in action" as you put it ;-)
<belgianguy> Tex_Nick: I have Wireshark, that's pretty much the idea :)
<belgianguy> but anyway, I'll bugger off before I upset someone, thanks for the information
<Tex_Nick> belgianguy:  yep wireshark is great !!! ;=)
<magn3ts> belgianguy: like I said, hit me up in #ubuntu-offtopic or PM me if you need more help.
<magn3ts> belgianguy: also, I see your name open here, if you did msg me, try again, kconvseration might be screwing up
<Anirban> Hello , I am new to Ubuntu ...I need some help !!!
<magn3ts> !ask | Anirban
<ubottu> Anirban: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<belgianguy> magn3ts: ah, okay, I'll read up some first, but I didn't message afaik :)
<magn3ts> belgianguy: okay, I'm a Konversation noob, so I probably did it, never mind :)
<magn3ts> Anirban: that was meant to be a nice way of saying "What's up? How can I help?"
<Logicwax> is there an easy way to get palimpsest back in 12.10?
<crazyhorse> how do ou get the deb command in ubuntu?
<crazyhorse> e.g. deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ squeeze-pgdg main
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: that is a line for sources.list, not a command
<crazyhorse> TakeItEZ: got it
<baumy> how do i get the artwiz fonts package into ubuntu?
<TakeItEZ> crazyhorse: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<baumy> 12.04.2 64 bit btw
<Guest76869> guys need help, i am unable to use netcat command, i can ping with the other person on the lan, i can even nc myself but for some reason when i execute nc commands on 2 different pcs nothing happens
<histo> Guest76869: what commands are you executing
<Anirban> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit. Now I want to install Flash player but what file version should I choose...
<Guest76869> Anirban: download chrome no need for flash
<histo> !find flash | Anirban
<ubottu> Anirban: Found: flashbake, flashrom, flashybrid, get-flash-videos, libdancer-plugin-flashmessage-perl, m16c-flash, python-webflash, tvflash, vrflash, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Guest76869> histo: "nc -l 1234" and "nc <lanip> 1234"
<histo> Anirban: flashplugin-installer
<Anirban> But what version to select ...
<Guest76869> histo: there?
<Anirban> I mean YUM, tar.gz or something else...
<Ben64> Anirban: use the software center
<TakeItEZ> Anirban: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Anirban> @Ben64 : Did you got my point...?
<magn3ts> Anirban: in a terminal: `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer`
<Ben64> Anirban: yes. you're at the web page to download it, and i said use the software center instead
<nardev> hello, i hae two monitors, using nvidia proprietary driver, both are set as "Separate X screen". Unfortunately i don't know how to send/move application from one screen to another? Is that possible at all?
 * magn3ts forgets that people's first instinct is to google for a download page. I feel so bad for them
<magn3ts> nardev: depends, does your card/driver support twinview?
<nardev> magn3ts, it supports TwinView but i also want to turn one monitor for 90"
<Anirban> Thanks a lot . But Still I would love to know....
<magn3ts> nardev: hm, I can do that with mine. :s
<magn3ts> Anirban: did you not see my messagE?
<magn3ts> Anirban: you shouldn't download it from Adobe's website.
<bviktor> zo
<Centosio> Bonjour à tous, je souhaiterais savoir comment créer une base de données  à partir d'un système sous android
<bviktor> is there a way to remap alt+f4 to something else, like alt+f12?
<bviktor> so that not even the more advanced users can close our kiosk app?
<magn3ts> lol
<magn3ts> there are better ways of making a kiosk
<DJones> !fr | Centosio
<ubottu> Centosio: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<magn3ts> much more "tamper"-proof no less.
<bviktor> you don't even know how we do it
<Centosio> hi, i need to create a bdd into linux with android contacts could you helping me ?
<magn3ts> bviktor: if you're worried about an alt+f4 keystroke then I know it's inferior, lol.
<magn3ts> bviktor: sorry to be frank, but...
<bviktor> ok
<Tex_Nick> nardev : if you don't get an answer in a bit ... you might watch for dr_willis ... he might be able to help you with that
<bviktor> so how you do it
<bviktor> without worrying about alt+f4
<magn3ts> Use an xsession that launches chrome fullscreen with no window manager
<the_eye> upstart question: how do I execute "sudo start <servicename>" on the filesystem level? I.e. does it create a symlink and if yes from where to where? Or, to phrase it yet another way, how do I enable a service if the machine isn't running and I have access to the filesystem?
<magn3ts> no WM = no alt+f4, etc
<bviktor> but we do need the ability to close it sometimes
<magn3ts> chrome has a built in kiosk mode too, that always helps
<magn3ts> bviktor: I'd ssh into it and do whatever.
<jarco> Hello people, I just want to see if I found a bug in Lubuntu or if the problem is at my end: When i do "sudo restart networking" the networking icon dissapears from the taskbar and all shutdown options (except log off) dissapear from the gui menu.
<bviktor> ssh and... set up networkmanager
<bviktor> right
<magn3ts> Using Chromium as an X session is bare bones. It's fool proof but it's barebones.
<magn3ts> bviktor: I don't understand.
<magn3ts> bviktor: they're already on the network, presumably...
<magn3ts> bviktor: if they're accessing a webpage....
<bviktor> yeah, via wifi with mschapv2
<magn3ts> so what is the issue with remoting into them to do whatever you need ot do?
<bviktor> the thing is, i don't really wanna use networkmanager scripts for that
<bviktor> mschapv2 is not exactly as easy as issuing ifup
<magn3ts> I don't get what NM has to do with it. You have to get on the network somehow. If you're doing that, use chromium and then ssh into it when you need to do maintenance?
<bviktor> yeah, i see that you don't understand but thanks
<Anirban> @magn3ts : Where is the terminal !!!!
<magn3ts> maybe I don't understand what mschapv2 is then,
<bviktor> too bad.
<magn3ts> bviktor: sorry man
<magn3ts> bviktor: sincerely, my bad.
<bviktor> so back to the original question
<magn3ts> Anirban: sorry, what? Go to the menu and type "terminal"
<bviktor> any way to remap alt+f4 ?
<magn3ts> lol
<magn3ts> dozens, Google it.
<bviktor> instead of telling me to nuke the whole system and replace it with something else
<magn3ts> Esp since we still don't know your WM.
<bviktor> been there, done that
<bviktor> default, unity
<magn3ts> bviktor: we have no idea of anything of your setup then
<magn3ts> unity for a kiosk?
<magn3ts> okay.
<bviktor> yes.
<magn3ts> but what else?
<bviktor> firefox
<bviktor> with kiosk addon
<magn3ts> Okay, so replace my last set of suggestions with firefox
<magn3ts> and voila it's still the right answer
<Ben64> yep
<tix> mysql 5.6 isn't going to be in 13.04? wtf?
<Ben64> tix: dunno, check in #ubuntu+1
<bviktor> that'd raise other questions as well
<tix> Ben64: what's +1?
<tix> ah
<tix> nvm
<TakeItEZ> bviktor: how is networkmanager related to your kiosk-problem?
<bviktor> the point is, i need the gui for management
<TakeItEZ> bviktor: why? once configured you can use nmcli
<magn3ts> so then have two login sessions
<magn3ts> or use a remote X seesion
<bviktor> no, every netbook is unique in certain ways
<bviktor> it is used for an e-voting system
<magn3ts> also, you're going to UI management on each device manually?
<bviktor> so after re-imaging we gotta change wifi user id
<magn3ts> oh god, I just got shivers down my spine
 * magn3ts is groaning hardcore
<haqe17> Hi. I want to protect my external usb drive in some way, but without the overhead of complete encryption. Basically I dont want a noob to be able to just plug my disk into his machine and immediately see everything thats on it. Anyone know how this could be acheived?
<magn3ts> If you're worrying about changing "wifi user id" and you're using "unity" on a voting machine
<magn3ts> I don't even know where to begin.
<bviktor> yeah, you don't know
<bviktor> just trolling
<bviktor> i had a simple question
<bviktor> still unanswered
<magn3ts> bviktor: dude, you're so clueless it hurts
<bviktor> magn3ts, and you're added to ignore list
<magn3ts> and I say that with the hope of seriously helping you out either way
<magn3ts> bviktor: other people will agree with me, whatever man.
<bviktor> someone else able to tell me how to remap the alt+f4 keyboard shortcut to something else?
<Ben64> it's not that easy
<bviktor> the so unignorant magn3ts said it is
<magn3ts> Seriously, you're a jackass for not listening to wise advice, you're exposing yourself in so many more ways than you even know.
<Anirban> Where is the damn menu....
<Ben64> no, he didn't
<bviktor> <bviktor> any way to remap alt+f4 ?
<bviktor> <magn3ts> lol
<bviktor> <magn3ts> dozens, Google it.
<magn3ts> that was in reference to the fact that "disabling alt+f4" is different in every window manager
<magn3ts> and I hoped you had enough of a clue to not use "unity" for a kiosk environment
<magn3ts_> since you've ignored me, that was in reference to the fact that "disabling alt+f4" is different in every window manager. and I hoped you had enough of a clue to not use "unity" for a kiosk environment.
<Tex_Nick> haqe17:  some form of encryption would be about all ... with most present day box's the overhead/speed would be a small issue
<lhk> hi
<haqe17> Tex_Nick: really? i dunno im actually gonna do a test right now using encfs
<lhk> i was really impressed by the demonstration of ubuntu for tablets. it would be great to see a new entry in the mobile market. something that's not governed by an industry giant. but there's another system that targets basically the exact same niche. what about tizen ? after the presentation of ubunu on tablets, i read up on tizen. its developed by a consortium of big companies such as google and samsung. at that point i thought i almost
<lhk> meego was a failure and bada is horrible
<TakeItEZ> !ot | lhk
<lhk> but tizen has the approval of the linux foundation
<ubottu> lhk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lhk> TakeItEz, im not finished. this will get to ubuntu
<vlt> Hello. What is the default RSS reader with notification on Ubuntu 12.04?
<nearst> hi ppl
<haqe17> Tex_Nick: well there is significant overhead using encfs, its takes about 9x longer to cp the same data to the encrypted disk
<lhk> so, how is tizen seen from an ubuntu perspective ? there are many distros for the desktop market but tablets and phones are very closed ecosystems. im finding it hard to imagine a coexistance
<TakeItEZ> lhk:  #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is (technical) support
<magn3ts> TakeItEZ: bring to #ubuntu-offtopic it would be fun to discuss
<ejv> lhk: tizen has a support/discussion channe: #tizen
<magn3ts> TakeItEZ: er, sorry, jeez
<lhk> TakeIEz: oh, then you're right. this is off topic
<magn3ts> lhk: bring to #ubuntu-offtopic it would be fun to discuss
<lhk> i didn't realize this was technical support
<CaBa> hi
<ejv> lhk: https://www.tizen.org/community/guidelines/irc-guidelines
<TakeItEZ> magn3ts: i'm neither interested in that topic nor in any other offtopic-discussion
<CaBa> who is responsible for the partner repository? do the upstream maintainers directly submit their stuff there or is that repo managed by canonical as well?
<magn3ts> TakeItEZ: yeah, sorry, I brainfarted the wrong name to autocomplete. also, I'm trying to keep OT in OT sorry~!
<Fuzzles> in virtualbox i have windows 7 i try to play my driving dvd but says it dont reconise it but it worked before?
<magn3ts> CaBa: I'd assume it's mututal, the infrastructure sort of demands it be mututal, you know?
<Tex_Nick> haqe17:  yeah that's a signifcant factor ... i really can't offer another solution though ... unless you encrypt the individual files
<magn3ts> Fuzzles: do you have VirtualBox configured to use the Host Drive rather than a Virtual ISO
<Fuzzles> magn3ts, how do i check?
<magn3ts> Fuzzles: in the virtual machine configuration in the Storage tab.
<Fuzzles> magn3ts, its defo host
<magn3ts> Fuzzles: might want to PM me or go to #virtualbox or #ubuntu-offtopic. Trying to be on, ahem, good behavior.
<magn3ts> Fuzzles: Hm, does Windows not see it at all?
<ejv> Tex_Nick: take what haqe17 is telling you with a huge grain of salt; the encryption overhead will be a function of *numerous* factors, including: disk speed, CPU type and speed, connection to the host, encryption algorithm type, hash algorithm type, etc; saying something is "9x" longer is a blatant misrepresentation, unsupported by any data. good luck.
<marksaitis> I have ubuntu 12.04 lts, and installed samba4 from sources. How do I make my system to see it's libraries? And when I do that, should ldconfig -v show them?
<Tex_Nick> ejv : what you're saying has been my experience ... however i'm not sitting in front of his box ;-)
<ejv> sorry Tex_Nick the response was mostly meant for haqe17
<Ben64> marksaitis: we can't support what you install from other places, including source code
<CaBa> magn3ts: is there an online package search for the partner repository?
<Tex_Nick> ejv : i understand
<TakeItEZ> marksaitis: check if the dir containing the libs in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/, and yes, ldconvfig shuould show them
<histo> marksaitis: how'd you install it?
<marksaitis> TakeItEZ, well thats what I did, it doesn't show in ldconfig -v still :)))
<marksaitis> histo, follow official samba4 install docs or openchange install docs if you want openchange+samba4
<smx> Hola :D
<smx> jejejejeje
<magn3ts> CaBa: probably, if you google there a few things that look like they  could work
<histo> marksaitis: perhaps you should ask in #samba
<marksaitis> maybe, but its a standard linux question I guess
<histo> marksaitis: are you experiencing a problem with it?
<marksaitis> http://pastebin.com/EM84g5s1 thats what I have in ld.so.conf but my ldconfig -v still does not show any pam_winbind.so libraries whasoever, please help?
<histo> marksaitis: I though winbind was provided by a different package
<Ben64> marksaitis: yeah you might want to ask #samba or something
<marksaitis> histo, its in the source ;]
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<histo> !info winbind | marksaitis
<ubottu> marksaitis: winbind (source: samba): Samba nameservice integration server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 2444 kB, installed size 12689 kB
<histo> marksaitis: did you build it?
<marksaitis> sure i did :) the library is in there
<marksaitis> I believe I do not understand ldconfig in theory enough, as i believe it does not pickup all the libraries in our told directories, it must have some way of choosing which ones
<nearst> sup
<yown> With this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10?action=show&redirect=UbuntuGNOME%2FReleaseNotes is it saying there is a classic mode done in 2.x fashion?
<marksaitis> histo, yes
<histo> marksaitis: yes what?
<marksaitis> ignore this one :))))
<yown> Anyone?
<Tex_Nick> yown:  you might want to restate your question in the form of exactly you want to do ;-)
<Touhou11> yown: There's a borked version of the classic mode included in GNOME 3
<Touhou11> yown: Better off just using XFCE though imo
<thebrasse> so, i'm using qtile on my ubuntu installation. now i want to use another notification implementation than the default one. how do i prevent notify-osd from starting when i login?
<yown> Tex_Nick: Touhou11 If I use that gnome remix, will I be able to run it in classic mode, in the style of gnome 2.x?
<yown> or anything like that
<Touhou11> yown: It includes a traditional GNOME Panel, but I found it buggy. I believe it's being phased out too
<histo> !notunity | yown
<ubottu> yown: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Tex_Nick> yown:  i'm on 12.10 & using gnome classic de ... it works great for me ... to use the older top & bottom panels
<qwebirc84379> the gnome classic came back?
<lolcat> How long should I wait for the netinst to dowload file 1 of 12?
<lolcat> I have a 10/10mbit connection
<lolcat> it has been like half an houre
<lolcat> No more disk space is being used
<Hz_root> irc. linuxfromscratch. org
<yown> Tex_Nick: I thought 12:10 didn't have gnome classic.  So it has that "applications places system" menu? Are you talking about the gnome emergency fall back?
<lolcat> Oh, there it got done
<one> linux from scratch looks like a good option
<Tex_Nick> yown:  sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ... then at reboot on the lightdm login ... click on the ubuntu icon & choose gnome classic
 * qwebirc84379 jamp onto another ship...
<histo> lolcat: alt+f4 will show the log screen. alt+f1 to get back to installer window
<yown> Tex_Nick: And that will be just like gnome 2.x in layout etc?
<EvilTownCat> .
<Abhijit> hi. anyone knows of a open source accounting software with branches support?
<Tex_Nick> yown:  yeah ... you no longer have the unity launcher on the left side ... now have the top panel with the traditional menus & bottom pannel
<one> hi niko
<yown> Are there an features I might miss out on, or problems I might encounter with using mint instead of ubuntu?
<Abhijit> yown, the community.
<Touhou11> yown: You won't have an integrated advert experience in the dashboard
<niko> hi
<Tex_Nick> yown:  there are a few tweaks you need to make to restore things like "right click on desktop to create launcher" etc
<Hz_root> can i get a script for increasing and decreasing the brightness of my laptop in ubuntu
<yown> Touhou11: What is "integrated advert"?
<Tex_Nick> yown:  i think he's refering to the amazon advertising ?
<histo> Touhou11: You can remove that.
<TakeItEZ> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Tex_Nick> yown:  in the software center that is ?
<yown> Tex_Nick: So not really any drawbacks for going mint? I mean it does have codex, flash etc preinstalled so if I have to do some work right right clicking, rather a wash then
<yown> Why would I want advertising on my OS...
<histo> yown: to support the people that made it
<histo> yown: if not remove it
<histo> yown: you can install all the codecs in ubuntu with extras
<Tex_Nick> yown:  oh man i might have totally misunderstood your question ... i was refering to 12.10 NOT mint ... i can't provide help with mint
<histo> yown: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get purge unity-lens-shopping
<Hz_root>  can i get a script for increasing and decreasing the brightness of my laptop in ubuntu
<jrib> yown: think of it as integrated amazon search; if you don't want to search amazon, then just disable it
<yown> So what are the differences between mint and ubuntu that can't be removed with a few quick installs?
<yown> Is it mostly just about what DE they support, ubuntu -unity, mint- its own special DE and cinnamon- otherwise pretty much the same?
<Touhou11> yown: Yes, mostly. Most of mints packages are from Ubuntu, in the same way that most of Ubuntu's are from Debian
<jrib> yown: since mint is based on ubuntu, that's about accurate, yes. Mint has it's own DE with some mint* apps for things like installing and updating I believe.  You might want to ask the mint channel about what they change in ubuntu
<yown> Touhou11: Ok, how about the stuff outside of "mostly"?
<Touhou11> yown: Different default apps, different custom kernel, no ads, codecs installed by default, different UI. That's all I know of
<yown> jrib: Tried that, but my IRC clients are having some kind of problem where they usually can't connect. Chatzilla can't seem to be set to the mint server, and the wbe client I tried last time crawled to a near system lock
<yown> plus very few people actually there to answer stuff
<jrib> yown: well then, that's another difference (mint isn't supported here)
<yown> But it IS ubuntu, so couldn't I ask here about non DE issues?
<yown> regarding mint?
<Touhou11> No
<yown> Touhou11: What does "custom kernel" mean in practical terms?
<jrib> yown: you could without telling us and sometimes it may not matter.  But it's better to ask in the mint support forums as they'll be more familiar with the mint changes
<DJones> yown: Because the mint developers make various changes to a standard Ubuntu installation, there could be critical changes which Ubuntu users arn't aware of, so potentially youd could get incorrect advise, thats support for mint is best coming from their own IRC channel/forums
<mat619> Hi there. I got a small ubuntu 12.04 CLI only system sitting in a corner at home in which I log in via ssh. Every day I'm having issues logging into the box, SSH clients claiming it's not reachable - just like now. I'm not at home, trying to access the box from my BlackBerry, doesn't work.
<mat619> The logs (auth, syslog, dmesg) show no signs of lost network connectivity or ssh login attempts. Any idea what could be causing that?
<mrksta> sdfsdf
<mat619> It works right after boot, but a few hours of unattended idle later, I can't log into it anymore
<yown> DJones: Well all indications seem to be that the differences between them are surface, not critical
<TakeItEZ> mat619: what error do you get exactly?
<pvh_sa> hi
<guza> hi everyone :)
<pvh_sa> oops, hi there.. is there an app that i can use to quickly look up a contact in my google contacts?
<mat619> TakeItEZ: Connection time out from the SSH client. Exact choice of words depends on the client (windows / osx / blackberry)
<guza> can some one help me with preseed ?
<guza> well just one options does not work @ me, that option is late command
<yown> So what does a different custom kernel mean in practical terms? How does that play out in ways that a user would see? Or in other words, what does different custom kernel mean, in non-tech terms.
<pvh_sa> possibly this is two questions: 1) an app to quickly look up a contact in an address book (maybe integrated into synapse) and 2) a way to synchronise an address book with google contacts
<TakeItEZ> mat619: can you ping your home-server in that situation?
<mrksta> in my ubuntu terminal, i cant see my username@hostname, why? all i can see is $
<mat619> TakeItEZ: Sometimes I can, sometimes I can't. seems pretty random
<TakeItEZ> mrksta: "/bin/bash"
<guza> maksta /bin/bash
<mat619> TakeItEZ: I guess the wireless lan adapter might be causing the issue. I'm using the very same adapter regulary on another 12.04 machine without the slightest problem though
<guza> TakeItEz: is this line in preseed correct "d-i late_command string string cp /cdrom/preseed/test.sh /target/root/; chroot /target chmod +x /root/test.sh; chroot /target bash /root/test.sh"
<mrksta> in ubuntu terminal when i press the up key i dont get my previous command enter ?
<TakeItEZ> mrksta: "echo $SHELL" says what?
<pvh_sa> btw. is synapse still the recommended "semantic launcher" or is there some other project to replace it?
<nearst> whats up
<guza> TakeItEz: is this line in preseed correct "d-i late_command string string cp /cdrom/preseed/test.sh /target/root/; chroot /target chmod +x /root/test.sh; chroot /target bash /root/test.sh"
<guza> does anyone use ubuntu preseed?
<mat619> TakeItEZ: I guess the wireless lan adapter might be causing the issue. I'm using the very same adapter regulary on another 12.04 machine without the slightest problem though
<yown> So what does a different custom kernel mean in practical terms? How does that play out in ways that a user would see? Or in other words, what does different custom kernel mean, in non-tech terms. Touhou11
<Touhou11> yown: Most users won't notice a thing, just means it will be compiled with a particular configuration and set of modules
<beezy> all right everyone, i have a question. I was really stupid and accidently rm -r my /lib64 directory and everything is wack now. all of my kernels on boot panic. what is my best option here?
<yown> Touhou11: Would you please say that again in a less technical form?
<jonjo> i love ubuntu
<nearst> beezy, reinstall or repair on live cd with chroot
<crazyhorse> what's ubuntus visual cpu/memory monitoring program called?
<crazyhorse> system monitor
<crazyhorse> bam
<suporte> hellow
<beezy> nearst thanks, that's what i thought. wish i could just copy over the so's or recover the directory though.
<Tex_Nick> yown:  as i recall mint was originally intended for the htpc (home theater PC) audience ... if your mani intent is NOT a htpc, then ubuntu 12.04 might be your best platform for stability & support ;-)
<nearst> beezy, try with livecd, chroot mode and install linux-image-generic
<yown> Tex_Nick: I prefer knowing the pros and cons directly and deciding for myself, rather then going by a use category.
<Tex_Nick> yown:  ahh good position to take ;-)
<jonjo> i love ubuntu alot
<guza> i hate ubuntu :)
<guza> for me best ubuntu is 10.10 after that is crap :D
<jpds> guza: OK dude, noone's forcing you to use it.
<guza> i use gentoo :)
<yown> Well if someone would please explain "compiled with a particular configuration and set of modules"
<guza> ubuntu have preseed and that is great :)
<Tex_Nick> yown:  this has some good info ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
<guza> only that :)
<yown> And what is preseed?
<guza> its automatic installation of ubuntu cd
<nearst> yown, preseed use for autoconfiguration/installation
<guza> good stuff :D
<yown> Tex_Nick: I strongly disagree on that link having good indo
<beezy> nearst thanks, that sounds like a better option. download is taking long and i only have a gentoo livecd handy.
<histo> beezy: chose a different mirror
<Tex_Nick> yown:  ok man ... i'll back out :)
<pvh_sa> how do I add Google as a contact source for Gnome Contacts? I'm on 12.10 here, but all that I'm offered is "local address book" as a source...
<guza> gentoo is daddy :)
<yown> nearst: So ubuntu has preseed and mint does not? Which means it is harder to install stuff in mint?
<jonjo> guza ubuntu is prefect for peole who dont understand linux
<nearst> beezy, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-repair-your-system-after.html .
<guza> i have 30TB partition on gentoo with xfs FS
<guza> it take 0.2s to find that partition
<nearst> yown, im not sure about mint. afaik. they have preseed in their iso too
<guza> i think find command :)
<guza> i take 0.2s to find all files on that :)
<histo> guza: then join #gentoo
<histo> and praise it there
<Logicwax> man this 12.10 upgrade has been a disaster.   everything is broken
<guza> u dont want to share linux experience ? :D
<histo> Logicwax: Can you elaborate?
<histo> !ot | guza
<ubottu> guza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Logicwax> is there an easy way to get palimpsest back in 12.10?
<histo> Logicwax: Can you explain what palimpsest is?
<guza> ubottu, i was just help ubuntu user to resolve his problem
<ubottu> guza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guza> jaj :D
<Logicwax> histo: the disk manager thats been in ubuntu for so long
<Logicwax> now its crap
<Logicwax> i want it back, as it let me manage my md arrays graphically and even showed progress bars for rebuilding, and lots of other great features
<yown> For some reason my IRC clients aren't connecting to the serves, but web clients and chatzilla do connect, I thought this was fixed yesterday (or was it the day before) but I was mistaken. For some reason when I connect to IRC via chatzilla and/or web browser client, that sometimes frees up the regular clients (xchat, smuxi) to connect. But I am not sure on exact timing
<jonjo> guza: why xfs?
<guza> i have partition larger that 16 TB
<yown> Can anyone help me figure out what is going wrong here? No firewall installed or anything
<histo> Logicwax: What is the name of the package?
<guza> then*
<Logicwax> gnome-disk-tools
<Logicwax> i believe
<histo> !info gnome-disk-tools
<ubottu> Package gnome-disk-tools does not exist in quantal
<histo> !info gnome-disk-tools precise
<Logicwax> histo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/gnome-disk-utility/filelist
<ubottu> Package gnome-disk-tools does not exist in precise
<Logicwax> !info gnome-disk-utility
<suporte> :D
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 177 kB, installed size 880 kB
<guza> i have p128 raid controller with mds600 and that system runs 35 disks of 2TB
<jonjo> do power cuts not worry you guza ?
<histo> Logicwax: sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<Logicwax> histo: yes....thats the new one
<Logicwax> the new horrid version
<guza> i have raid 60 with 1 spare and good ups
<Logicwax> they changed the name
<histo> Logicwax: then build the old one for sorce
<histo> Logicwax: or see if it's dependancies will work with the libraries
<Logicwax> that might be over my head
<Logicwax> unless its the usual make;make install
<histo> Logicwax: remove the new one. Download the old .deb and dpkg -i name-of-deb
 * fizzR ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x86) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 16367 MB Total (14069 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series ** Uptime: 2.89 Hours **
<histo> Logicwax: if it errors remove it.
<Logicwax> yeah i tried it
<Logicwax> it bitched about a ton of packages being too new
<yown> For some reason my IRC clients aren't connecting to the serves, but web clients and chatzilla do connect, I thought this was fixed yesterday (or was it the day before) but I was mistaken. For some reason when I connect to IRC via chatzilla and/or web browser client, that sometimes frees up the regular clients (xchat, smuxi) to connect. But I am not sure on exact timing
<Logicwax> i cant believe they stripped all its features out
<Logicwax> now ubuntu no longer has a good disk manager gui
<histo> Logicwax: the only other option is to try and build from source. Although I fear you will have similiar issues.
<guza> u have fdisk
<histo> Logicwax: I'm sure there are plenty of other disk managures
<guza> and parted
<Logicwax> does parted handle md?
<guza> yes
<histo> Logicwax: gparted
<guza> for md
<guza> use mdadm
<TakeItEZ> fdisk should be avoided in times gpt-drives become more popular
<jonjo> i love mac
<histo> How often does someone really rebuild raid to complain about something like that
<Logicwax> guza: yes, im talking about gui
<tuxinator> on 12.04 is there a convienent way of displaying current boot order of processes? i have a issue when i use multipathing+iscsi i get the message on boot that my partition on multipathd cannot be mounted, if i skip and the system boots i can however mount it, also if i want to reboot the system it does never proceed as it seems to wait for something (i think the same order issue perhaps not...
<tuxinator> ...umounting this time)
<Logicwax> histo: palimpsest  provided a really great way to manage pretty much everything related to disk.  including md raids
<histo> Logicwax: open the software center and search for disk manager. Complain to the gnome people
<Logicwax> gparted doesnt even let me do any of those things
<histo> Logicwax: How often did you need to manage that? you can't deal with a different tool to set up a raid?
<histo> jesus
<Logicwax> no...i said MANAGE
<Logicwax> not setup
<deo> hi guys. .need some help with my ubuntu 12.04.. after some reboot no launcher found :(
<nearst> try parted ? fdisk ?
<deo> i already tried to reset unity but no luck,, any help please?
<yown> For some reason my IRC clients aren't connecting to the serves, but web clients and chatzilla do connect, I thought this was fixed yesterday (or was it the day before) but I was mistaken. For some reason when I connect to IRC via chatzilla and/or web browser client, that sometimes frees up the regular clients (xchat, smuxi) to connect. But I am not sure on exact timing
<guza> for raid is best to use mdadm, u will learn to use for 1 hour
<nearst> yown, ive no problwm with xchat or irssi
<Logicwax> thats besides the point.   ubuntu just lost its catch-all-be-all disk manager
<deo> tried to follow instructions here > http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Logicwax> you could monitor USB drives, manage LVM volumes, and md raids, all in a really slick itnerface
<yown> nearst: I never said you did, I am having trouble with them, something is messed up with my ubuntu install, and I would appreciate some help fixing it
<deo> but everytime i  install something it would not continue :(
<deo> it says /var/cache/apt/archives/python-glance...... Permission denied
<nearst> yown, networking? gui ? look for CPU %%
<deo> how can i get back my launcher :(
<nearst> deo, always start with sudo
<kiarespond> Question, so when I had windows on my machine the wlan0 was a lot faster than now on Ubuntu. How can I increase that back up?
<nearst> kiarespond, define a lot faster ?
<bviktor> is it possible to disable networkmanager popups when a preferred wifi network gets out of range (or when incorrect cretendials are provided)?
<deo> yes nearst  i am root when i execute the command
<yown> nearst: I am the only user connected directly with DSL. This is gnome classic mode DE, if that is what you mean when you ask GUI, not sure why that is relevant. And what does CPU usage have to do with it?
<nearst> yown, tbh. sometime ive problem with network-manager. im use wicd instead :(
<kiarespond> nearst, I have GKrellM and it bounces from 300 to 2.5K, windows im not sure. but i downloaded and uploaded a lot faster then...
<TakeItEZ> yown: to what ip does "host towel.blinkenlights.nl" resolve?
<yown> TakeItEZ: You mean trying to connect through xchat to that? Or using that a s a terminal command?
<TakeItEZ> yown: that is a terminal command
<guza> i have trouble with late_command in preseed, does someone have experience with preseed ?
<sruli> hi everyone
<nearst> hi sruli
<sruli> can anyone help with removing touchscreen drivers from ubuntu 12.10?
<yown> TakeItEZ: 94.142.241.111 Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet. towel.blinkenlights.nl has IPv6 address 2a02:898:17:8000::42
<nearst> kiarespond, try change dns. maybe help a lot
<sruli> i have terrible problems with touchscreen on many PC's calibrating does not help, i just want to remove it completely
<TakeItEZ> yown: can you "telnet chat.freenode.net 6667"? does it connect?
<kiarespond> nearst, what would you recommend for the dns?
<nearst> google dns. 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 and opendns. work fine with me
<yown> TakeItEZ: It isn't connecting
<bviktor> apparently not. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/824998 it sucks :\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824998 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM puts up "Authentication required by Wireless Network" dialog even if previous identical dialog was canceled" [High,Triaged]
<t-mart_> sruli: start by looking through lspci output for the touchscreen
<fhloves> 123
<TakeItEZ> yown: hangs at "trying ..." ?
<yown> TakeItEZ: Yes "Trying 42.3.2.128..."
<nydel> i'm having trouble with an upgrade, it's update-initramfs that hangs when i try to run "dpkg --configure -a" as instructed by apt-get synaptic update manager etc. -- i've had this issue for a few months now & am afraid to reboot, please, if anyone can help..
<TakeItEZ> yown: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf                     then pls try again
<sruli> t-mart_: lspci has nothing from the touchscreen
<yown> takeecho "nameserver 8.8.8.8" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf  then that earlier command again?
<TakeItEZ> yown: then telnet... again, yes
<Touhou11> I'd advise against using 8.8.8.8. it's a DNS server run by Google
<sruli> t-mart_: i see the touchscreen in xinput and lsusb but not lspci
<TakeItEZ> touchscreen are input-devices, lsusb maybe has some info
<yown> TakeItEZ: It went to a noncommand prompt >
<sruli> from lsusb "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0408:3001 Quanta Computer, Inc. Optical Touch Screen"
<TakeItEZ> Touhou11: ok for test-purposes, else i agree
<TakeItEZ> yown: ctrl-] quit
<yown> TakeItEZ: BTW, last time I tried to get help on this, I think I did something similar, chaning that files listed IP address
<yown> TakeItEZ: You mean ctrl c? ctrl ] doesn't do anything
<sruli> T-mart_: TakeItEZ: from lsusb "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0408:3001 Quanta Computer, Inc. Optical Touch Screen"
<TakeItEZ> yown: to exit telnet
<TakeItEZ> yown: if you already are at "telnet>" enter "quit" to exit telnet
<yown> TakeItEZ: I don't understand. I never got anything like "telnet"
<t-mart_> sruli: so, what i'd do is unload the kernel module for that device. googling said it's something like hid_quanta. see if lsmod shows you as having that module loaded
<TakeItEZ> yown: what "noncommand >" prompt did you get then? and when?
<guza> alt+f2 :)
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Hi, according to this thread on mouse polling rate, all I have to do in order to set my mouse to 500 hz is to issue the following command and replugging my mouse "sudo modprobe -r usbhid && sudo modprobe usbhid mousepoll=2"
<THE_DUDEZ0R> but after doing that in two different ways (also adding it to modprobe.conf and /etc/modules, I can't get the 500 hz, I ran that little app evhz.c and it displays 125 hz
<Fuzzles> how come when i install ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 test it runs so slow in a vm?
<THE_DUDEZ0R> any help on this
<yown> TakeItEZ: it was just a >, there was no characters to the left or right of the >
<sruli> t-mart_: from lsmod "usbhid                 46987  1 hid_multitouch
<sruli> hid                   100411  3 hid_multitouch,hid_generic,usbhid
<sruli> "
<sruli> t-mart_: how do i unload a kernel?
<billfeld> I did a dist-upgrade to get rid of some packages "holding back". During the install dovecot-core failed to install: http://pastebin.com/qSqmPRxD
<billfeld> I googled around and found: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=700350, but don't really know what to do with it.
<billfeld> Any idea?
<ubottu> Debian bug 700350 in dovecot-core "dovecot-core: fails to upgrade from squeeze to bpo: Can't locate feature.pm in @INC" [Serious,Fixed]
<t-mart_> sruli: not sure which one of those to go with, but it'd be sudo rmmod <module_name>
<DrDoom> Morning folks..
<yown> TakeItEZ: This happened after I put nameserver 8.8.8.8" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf  like you said
<fire> anyone do now good video tutorials about operating system  ?
<TakeItEZ> yown: you missed an opening "
<fire> know*
<sixcorners> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 amd64, and now all I see is error: no such device: then grub rescue>  it should be installed alongside windows 8
<TakeItEZ> yown: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<fire> sixcorners: may be your grub has got messed up.
<fire> the best thing is to reinstall again as  you have just installed ubuntu.
<fire> and check in ubuntu installation that grub is installed successfully
<sixcorners> fire: can I expect the same thing to not happen again?
<yown> TakeItEZ: You mean ctrl c get back to a normal prompt, then "echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf"?
<sixcorners> is there any helpful information I could gather using this prompt?
<fire> sixcorners: while inslled check the installation log about success or failures.
<DrDoom> How to mount a partiton from other OS in dual boot?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<sixcorners> k, I will try.. thanks
<fire> DrDoom: google it
<DrDoom> Exist a software for this?
<DrDoom> I want
<fire> sixcorners: if still doesnt fix the prob
<DrDoom> to pass some files
<sruli> T-mart_: "ERROR: Module usbhid is in use by hid_multitouch" how do i stop it?
<DrDoom> fire: Nice answer
<fire> than try sudo apt-get update grub or do os-prober
<jrib> fire: please don't tell people to just "google it" in this channel
<jrib> DrDoom: what filesystem?
<fire> DrDoom: it's a very easy question. you can find this answer easily by googling.
<guza> DrDoom: fdisk -l, to see partitions and mount /dev/partition /mount/point
<jrib> fire: stop
<fire> jrib: ok
<fire> jrib: i typed the msg before you post :(
<DrDoom> jrib, sda3 to sda1 - same partitikon, two system.
<DrDoom> **partition
<t-mart_> sruli: try sudo modprobe -r <module_name>, modprobe is like rmmod, but checks dependencies, and hopefully will remove hid_multitouch too
<DrDoom> guza: It is very usefull... I will see!
<DrDoom> fire:  yes.. stop.
<yown> TakeItEZ: You mean ctrl c get back to a normal prompt, then "echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf"?
<jrib> DrDoom: you haven't told me the filesystem.  If it's not something exotic, you should be able to just click on the partition in nautilus (the default file browser)
<guza> :)
<DrDoom> jrib: I know.. I want to do it from slackware...
<jrib> DrDoom: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<DrDoom> I am in Kubuntu now..
<DrDoom> jrib: I know...
<fire> DrDoom: yes i did :P :P just an advice be more self dependent and use the best search engine that we have got. :)
<DrDoom> Thank you all...
<DrDoom> Very much..
<t-mart_> sruli: if that doesn't work, remove the other module first, then try again
<jrib> DrDoom: well in kubuntu there's probably something similar to nautilus that allows you to easily mount partitions.  Try #kubuntu if no one here knows.  Or just use the mount command in a terminal (mount /dev/sdaN /mount/point)
<guza> jrib: he maybe have IDE hdd :)
<TakeItEZ> yown: yes
<yown> TakeItEZ:  it printed "nameserver 8.8.8.8" ok now what?
<sruli> T_mart_: modprobe -r .. "FATAL: Module usbhid is in use."
<TakeItEZ> yown: try xchat to connect to freenode
<sruli> T-mart_: just saw ur other message, will try to remove other first
<t-mart_> sruli: yea, maybe it doesn't remove like i thought.
<sruli> T-mart_: same error for other one
<sruli> T-mart_: any other ideas?
<yown> TakeItEZ: I connected, but this might be a temporary thing.
<t-mart_> sruli: well, we got to see that was using the module from rmmod. try rmmod now on the other module and we'll see what's using _that one_
<yown> TakeItEZ: like it was last time
<sruli> t-mart_: ERROR: Module hid is in use by hid_multitouch,hid_generic,usbhid
<TakeItEZ> yown: "sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base" add "nameserver 8.8.8.8"   or whatever dns-server IP you like
<TakeItEZ> yown: write down the steps we did to check/fix and be prepared for the next time.
<thebrasse> if i want to run a notification daemon other than notify-osd or notify-daemon, what if your recommended way of making it run instead of one of those?
<DrDoom> Greetings again..
<guza> hi
<guza> :)
<DrDoom> guza: fdisk -l did not show me anything about the patition... or filesystem.
<yown> TakeItEZ: How do I save it in? BTW that command opened/made a empty file
<guza> u must be root to execute this command
<ShapeShifter499> if I use tor do I have ddclient (for dyndns.org) update my tor address or public ip?
<DrDoom> intrigant....
<DrDoom> just a  moment...
<t-mart_> sruli: i don't think you want to rmmod just the hid module. try unloading hid_multitouch, usbhid (getting lost on what you've tried and haven't_
<DrDoom> guza: worked..
<DrDoom> works fine now..
<guza> i know
<guza> :)
<yown> TakeItEZ: How do I save it in? BTW that command opened/made a empty file
<TakeItEZ> yown: nano has a help-line at the bottom.
<yown> TakeItEZ: That help line doesn't list a save option
<t-mart_> sruli: think about it like a tree: at the root, you have a module that's providing functionality for a lot of other modules, and there can be many layers of this. you just want to "prune the leaves" that run your touchscreen. you don't want to take too much down
<TakeItEZ> yown: your nano is broken then, file a bugreport
<DrDoom> guza: how to mount, for exaple: sd37
<guza> sd37?
<DrDoom> guza: sd3
<guza> hmm
<TakeItEZ> yown: ^G for help
<guza> mkdir /mnt/sd37
<DrDoom> guza: /dev/sda3/
<guza> mount /dev/sd37 /mnt/sd37
<guza> :)
<yown> TakeItEZ: Looking through it, but would you just please tell me the shortcut for saving?
<TakeItEZ> ^x yown
<jeremija> i think it's ctrl + O
<guza> DrDoom: create dir to mount partition "mkdir /mnt/disk" and mount partition to this dir "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/disk"
<TakeItEZ> jeremija: save& quit ^x
<TakeItEZ> jeremija: just "save" is ^o, you are right
<yown> TakeItEZ: iT SAYS CTRL X is exiting
<TakeItEZ> yown: and asks to save the file, yes
<DrDoom> guza: It is not sd37... My mistake.. Got it..
<DrDoom> guza: Thank you again..
<guza> np :)
<sruli> t-mart_: i rmmod hid_multitouch and then usbhid after the usbhid keyboard and mouse stopped working.. hard reeboot and touchscreen is working again...
<TakeItEZ> yown: did you ever read/try/did something on your own, without help from 3rd people?
<t-mart_> sruli: haha, i was just thinking that happened
<yown> TakeItEZ: "File Name to Write:" use the default? Of course I have
<TakeItEZ> yown: just confirm the name
<yown> TakeItEZ: Use default, right?
<TakeItEZ> yes
<yown> TakeItEZ:  it said "Error writing /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base: No such file or directory"
<t-mart_> sruli: ok, dunno if you saw, but we're trying to remove as few modules as possible. the hid module controlled your touchscreen as well as you mouse and keyboard. that's too much. did the touchscreen stop working after hid_multitouch was taken down?
<Jacky77> Hi guys. I'm running ubuntu 12.10 64 bit on a netbook with nvidia optimus. When I boot with my intel graphics card (gma 3150) I get into "low-graphic-mode". How can I prevent that? Thanks
<TakeItEZ> yown: sorry my bad, it had to be "/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base"
<sruli> t-mart_: good thing that i am chatting from a remote PC so every reboot does not disconnect us... i just did a modprobe -r hid_multitouch and everything stopped working.. hard reboot again
<sruli> t-mart_: do u think rmmod hid_multitouch would have a different effect?
<yown> TakeItEZ: That doesn't look any different
<TakeItEZ> yown: look again
<yown> there I see it
<t-mart_> sruli: uhh, don't think so, but im starting to question if we have the right module
<t-mart_> sruli: there was nothing that said 'quanta' in lsmod?
<t-mart_> lsmod | grep -i quanta
<sruli> t-mart_: will check.. but just did rmmod hid_multitouch, keayboard and mouse is working and touchscreen not, will now check for quanta in list and will check if its removed after reboot
<yown> TakeItEZ: "Error writing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base: No such file or directory "
<t-mart_> sruli: 99% sure it will be reloaded. you need to blacklist it
<sruli> how do i do that?
<sruli> t-mart_: how do i blacklist it?
<t-mart_> sruli: create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ that contains the line "blacklist hid_multitouch". file can be called whatever
<t-mart_> sruli: like this guy does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<sruli> t-mart_: lsmod | grep -i quanta
<sruli>  returns a empty line.. no output
<TakeItEZ> yown: exit nano without saving. then "apt-cache policy resolvconf | grep -i insta" and "lsb_release -sd" what is the output
<t-mart_> sruli: ok. well, you're saying hid_multitouch did what you wanted right?
<sruli> t-mart_: yes it did, just want to make sure its gone after a reboot, will read link u posted
<yown> TakeItEZ: grep: option requires an argument -- 'd' Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]... Try `grep --help' for more information.
<TakeItEZ> yown: copy & paste, you mistyped it
<yown> TakeItEZ: I did copy/paste, maybe you typod?
<t-mart_> sruli: ok. in fact, sudo echo "blacklist hid_multitouch" > /etc/modprode.d/nohid_multitouch
<TakeItEZ> yown: well, it works here... just the parts between the quotes, not the quotes...
<yown> I know that
<yown> TakeItEZ: Just fresh copy/pasted and tried again, same result, I didn't use the quote marks
<tedr> anyone here that can help me with virtual macjines
<TakeItEZ> yown: "lsb_release -sd"
<tedr> machines
<arungupta2008> Problem with ubuntu
<guza> tedr: install virtualbox :)
<yown> TakeItEZ: Ubuntu 11.04
<arungupta2008> permission denied even i am in root mode in 11.04
<arungupta2008> ?
<tedr> no im trying to run a virtual box but it keeps giving me a runtime error
<sruli> t-mart_: just saw ur last post, have already done it the way described in the link.. will reboot, and see, will let u know in 2 minutes
<yown> Though I could have told you that TakeItEZ
<k1l_> !eol | yown
<ubottu> yown: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tedr> and error R6025
<t-mart_> sruli: ok
<tedr> my virtual box consist of windows XP pro
<jeremija> exit
<yown> TakeItEZ: Are you still willing to help me?
<TakeItEZ> yown: see ubottu
<k1l_> yown: get a supported ubuntu, either through upgrade or with new install
<yown> TakeItEZ: Does that mean no?
<t-mart_> tedr: so is this an ubuntu issue or a virtual box issue?
<yown> TakeItEZ: So you won't help till I update?
<tedr> im on ubuntu running a virtual box so i guess a virtual box issue
<TakeItEZ> yown: sudo apt-get install resolvconf
<Ben64> yown: you're using an outdated version, it stopped being supported in October
<tedr> im i in the wrong place
<sruli> t-mart_: worked!!! THANKS, now need to go to the office and see if it will be the same on the other models (was scared to go into the office without a solution, they want to kill be for getting rid of windows)
<k1l_> yown: dont blame the volunteer helpers that you run an unsupported version :/
<TakeItEZ> yown: then again: "sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base" add "nameserver 8.8.8.8"   or whatever dns-server IP you like
<t-mart_> sruli: cool. good luck
<yown> TakeItEZ: I plan to use a new version or something, but I want to figure out some stuff first, and having IRC clients that connected would help
<TakeItEZ> yown: thats all you need.
<notxubuntu> is there a method by which, or a file to check, on the live cd, todetermine if it is an x64 install?
<t-mart_> sruli: although, this likely wont be the last of your problems in an office that expects windows
<yown> TakeItEZ: It took this time
<sixcorners> fire: reinstalled, same problem (I picked the erase ubuntu and reinstall option)
<arungupta2008> Ubuntu 11.04 problem ... permission denied even i am in root ... why
<arungupta2008> ?
<yown> TakeItEZ: TY, I just hope it worked
<Ben64> arungupta2008: 11.04 is no longer supported
<k1l_> arungupta2008: you are sure its a 11.04?
<TakeItEZ> notxubuntu: ls -ld /lib64
<arungupta2008> k1l_ : then i should not use this this is not fair
<k1l_> !eol | arungupta2008
<ubottu> arungupta2008: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<notxubuntu> so i take it if that folder exists im good?
<TakeItEZ> notxubuntu: that folder only exists on 64bit ubuntus
<arungupta2008> k1l_ : is there any solution .... did you get what's the problem is ?
<Ben64> notxubuntu: you could also do "uname -m"
<k1l_> arungupta2008: you dont get updates (even no critical security updates) so from official side: upgrade to a supported release or make a new install
<Ben64> arungupta2008: the solution is that you need to upgrade to get support here
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: from a live-cd to check an installation? unlikely
<Ben64> TakeItEZ: oh an install
<notxubuntu> nono
<xorola> notxubuntu type "uname -a" you will get the info
<k1l_> arungupta2008: we dont fix problems that dont exist anymore :/
<notxubuntu> he had it right TakeItEZ, to check the live cd's status
<arungupta2008> thanx
<sixcorners> Just did a fresh install of 12.10 amd64. I see "error: no such device: e4ae1f (some GUID)" then "grub rescue>"
<TakeItEZ> notxubuntu: my bad, i got you wrong. sry Ben64
<notxubuntu> ty everyone, Ben64 xorola
<notxubuntu> adios
<fire> sixcorners: pm me
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> TakeItEZ: could also do "file /usr/bin/dpkg"
<sruli> t-mart_: not really.. i changed from windows 14 months ago.. everything was fine... (99% time spent on problems then windows) when i upgraded to 12.10 the touchscreen which never worked before started working and we got the same problem as i have on my home touchscreen which did work in 12.04, the problem is once touchscreen is active the mouse behaves silly in chrome, nautilus and VM and other apps.. its well documented, shame on ubuntu / x
<sruli> t-mart_: 99% less time spent then on windows problems :-)
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: lots of ways, but unfortunately it wasn't what he wanted to do at all :)
<Ben64> TakeItEZ: i wouldn't rely on a directory existing for it, but to each their own
<sruli> t-mart_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1002788 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1041930 among many other forums... the solutions there do not really disable the touchscreen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002788 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Using the touchscreen breaks normal device left clicking" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041930 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Cannot navigate in nautilius using touchscreen of Asus Slate ep121" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sruli> t-mart_: THANKS for ur help, i'll continue to preach linux, goodbye
<dinosaurvskitten> how can I turn off the "the login screen is ready" drum sound in 12.10? All the guides I found are for older versions.
<dinosaurvskitten> there's nothing relevant in /etc/lighttpd/
<dinosaurvskitten> lightdm, rather
<dinosaurvskitten> ah, got it. apt-get kill-with-fire gnome-session-canberra
<TakeItEZ> dinosaurvskitten: sudo mv /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login{,-disabled}.ogg
<administrator_> hi
<administrator_> any one there who is using zimbra with AD authentication
<dinosaurvskitten> TakeItEZ: no such file
<dinosaurvskitten> and removing that package didn't help after all
<rufatgasimov> Hi Friends! Anybody use smuxi for facebook and gtalck?
<rufatgasimov> I have authentication failure
<rufatgasimov> but configured everything by manual
<arungupta2008> i am Ubuntu user ... there is a problem even i am root but when i am running things it's showing "permission denied"
<home> hi
<Ben64> arungupta2008: you shouldn't be running stuff as root, and 11.04 is still not supported here
<dinosaurvskitten> TakeItEZ: got it - system-ready.ogg
<home> how can i share large files 50 mb+ on internet securely
<dinosaurvskitten> TakeItEZ: such an obnoxious sound, thanks for helping me find it
<arungupta2008> home : this is not a hi place :p
<k1l_> arungupta2008: you were told that your release of ubuntu is not supported anymore.
<home> arungupta2008, how can i share large files 50mb+ on internet securely?
<k1l_> home: ssh? ( scp)
<home> k1l_, i want to upload a 40 mb file on the net and send the download link to someone else?? like pastebin.
<TakeItEZ> home: use one of the hundreds free cloud services, dropbox/ubuntu1/whatever
<home> TakeItEZ, but i have to create account and then only i can share?
<home> TakeItEZ, and does ubuntu 1 support sharing?
<t-mart_> home, don't leave the security to the site: encrypt your file first, and then upload it.
<home> t-mart, how?
<t-mart_> home: gpg
<TakeItEZ> home: yes, yes, and yes
<IDrofox> hello, i installed virtualbox 4.2.6 deb in ubuntu 12.10 but it gave me a error "Errors were encountered while processing: virtualbox 4.2" ??
<r321> Which graphics drivers work the best in Ubuntu? Amd, nVidia or Intel integrated graphics?
<mmc> why  would "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev:i386"   insist on uninstalling "python" (& hence anything depending on that) ?
<puznel> r321: that's a hard question. "Works best" depends on purpose/your needs.
<r321> i mean for anything other than gaming. i don't play games.
<k1l_> r321: over all i think intel is fine. the drivers are in the kernel.
<puznel> r321: If you don't play games or use 3d intensive applications, probably both of them work well enough.
<r321> so it's not actually necessary to buy a dedicated graphics card if i don't play games?
<puznel> r321: And even if you do play games, depending on which games, the open source drivers might be enough.
<IDrofox> nevermind i got it fixed by myself :)
<TakeItEZ> mmc: libssl-dev:i386 conflicts with libssl-dev, but python depends on that package
<r321> i'm thinking of getting Intel i3-3225 which has HD 4000 graphics, would that work well in Ubuntu?
<DrDoom> Greetings folks... Again.
<tuxinator> multipath-tools and iscsi seem to stop before umount of my iscsi partition, is this a known bug of 12.04?
<Oweoqi> how user friendly is debian? as in can I install current software on it?
<tuxinator> lets explain like that, when multipath runs and open-iscsi i can reboot my server and shutdown
<r321> I looked at free3d.org, but it wasn't listed there, but that page looks a little out of date.
<Oweoqi> maybe not the place to ask, but I figured no one would mind
<TakeItEZ> Oweoqi: #debian for that
<home> TakeItEZ, ok, i use dropbox and i have store important files on dropbox, i want to share just one particular file is it secure i f share the link with some one. i mean he can not possibly hack into the other files?
<Oweoqi> someone did lol
<kunji> intel graphics are usually pretty pain free in linux, but they're not as capable as other integrated graphics out there (for instance I run a 3 monitor setup with my A10)
<tuxinator> if i do mount the partition additionaly to multipath daemon and open-iscsi daemons running i can't reboot and halt
<DrDoom> When I close my laptop lid, it do  not return. the screen stay black.. On power, meantime, screen black.
<TakeItEZ> home: ask dropbox
<DrDoom> I already reinstall my ATI driver.. Do not fix the problem.
<DrDoom> **
<puznel> r321: it should work. Don't expect great performance, but that may not matter to you if games aren't your thing.
<tsotf> .
<DrDoom> I am a little bit bored with Kubuntu... I like KDE, but, bored.
<home> TakeItEZ, https://www.dropbox.com/help/20/en yes it is possible:)
<r321> Well yes, I'm more concerned with compatiblity.
<kunji> DrDoom: Seems like your suspend/resume is failing (I don't think it's trying hibernate), I'm not sure why though, it's not necessarily the graphics drivers.  Have you checked your logs to see if there are any hints there?
<DrDoom> kunji: No.. i did not.
<puznel> r321: FWIW, in my experience the best cards you can buy to get great compatibility and decent performance are old nvidia cards.
<DrDoom> I will see right now!
<mmc> TakeItEZ: Yes, indeed  I see http://askubuntu.com/questions/252168/can-i-install-libssl-devi386-on-x86-64-system-without-losing-important-packag
<puznel> (such as 8600GT, 9600GT etc... supported by the nouveau driver)
<kunji> Oweoqi: Current software should pretty much all run on Debian unless you need the bleeding edge for some reason.  I would say Debian is to Ubuntu as Ubuntu is to Mint.
<Oweoqi> ah right
<r321> puznel: Thanks, but I was acctually thinking with going some sort of integrated graphics, because I don't use many 3D-intensive programs.
<DrDoom> kunji: nothing...
<r321> And maybe invest more in getting a better CPU.
<puznel> r321: I don't either, but I like playing Descent, Quake 1 or emulators from time to time. :)
<DrDoom> kunji: my OS isn't configured to sleep or hibernate when closed.
<puznel> r321: In any case, you can test your integrated graphics card to see if it's capable enough and decide later.
<r321> That's a good idea too, thanks!
<kunji> DrDoom: Did you just crash it?  You're checking /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog   ?   Usually suspend is the default, and sometimes setting it otherwise doesn't seem to catch.
<kunji> r321: I really like how my A6 and A10 have worked out, the intel stuff should run pretty well as well, I just haven't tried anything intel graphics wise since my 2006 laptop (which it was nice and smooth on).
<DrDoom> kunji: Ok..
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<kunji> Hey, it's BluesKaj, hello hello!
<DrDoom> Thank you so muck, kunji.
<BluesKaj> hi kunji
<DrDoom> bye bye
<nilli> I'm on an Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS server and I've run into issues with ports. My PHP script needs to do a SoapClient() call for an address specifying port 2443, but my server doesn't seem to respond on that port. I used instructions on http://portquiz.positon.org:2443/ and got no response on this Ubuntu server, while doing the same thing on a different server did give me a response..
<nilli> so how to I make my Ubuntu server allow this port?
<MonkeyDust> nilli  #ubuntu-server
<nilli> ah, thanks
<kunji> nilli: Umm, I'm pretty 8.04 is dead, not even EOL, I don't think it's supported anymore.
<BluesKaj> nilli, you realize your server version is near it's EOL , another month to go
<tsotf> nilli | nmap localhost < check tha's port work or not
<kunji> BluesKaj: Oh, it's still alive?
<nilli> I'll pass that info on to the server host, don't think I can do anything about the version
<BluesKaj> 5yrs for servers I believe . kunji
<kunji> BluesKaj: I think that started more recently, I think 8.04 was 2 year support, lemme check
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nilli> thanks
<tsotf> 5yrs :yes:
<tsotf> eol 0.0 end of file
<nilli> eof
<BluesKaj> eol = end of life
<tsotf> ups line not file :d
<zAo^> what is the proper channel for ubuntu phone os?
<ikonia> zAo^: #ubuntu-touch
<tsotf> bluekaj :Dwkwkkwkwkwkw
<kunji> Well, my mistake, 8.04 is clinging to life by the skin of it's teeth.
<k1l_> !phone | zAo^
<ubottu> zAo^: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zAo^> thanks ikonia
<tsotf> #ubuntu-arm
<zAo^> join #ubuntu-touch
<zAo^> lol
<deepinskin> 0_0
<r321> I have the Amd 7750 graphics card in one of my computers and Ubuntu LiveUSB says its Unknown and the desktop is quite laggy.
<tsotf> 0.0 single comment in relationship like
<yajnab> Hi
<yajnab> I have installed the latest AMD 13.2 beta 6 driverrs
<yajnab> but after that i cant see the panels
<yajnab> and the taskba in Ubuntu 12.10
<yajnab> please help
<tsotf> r321 :D same but i'm on netbook
<r321> I don't know if I can install drivers without restarting the system, because I didn't create the persistence file.
<tsotf> yajnab check your monitor resolution, maybe it's too small wwkwkkwkw
<tsotf> :p on virtualbox always
<yajnab> @tsotf
<yajnab> : i dnt think so
<yajnab> It s not on virtual box
<tsotf> :D
<tsotf> yajnab : maybe mr r321 know.
<yajnab> mr r321
<yajnab> wats dat
<yajnab> ?
<tsotf> r321 : 0.0 problem with monitor i try to fix,i hate when i failed, i must install again -.-"zzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ
<tsotf> yajnab ?
<yajnab> ya
<crazyhorse> is it hard to rename a user in ubuntu and can it cause problems?
<jpds> crazyhorse: No, and no.
<crazyhorse> yay :)
<tsotf> i don't know how to fix your problem -.-" same i just learning linux , din't try to find on google ?
<jpds> crazyhorse: Well, it can cause problems if you've coded it somewhere like a script.
<crazyhorse> haha it's because of a script i have to change
<yajnab> ya man
<yajnab> a lot got no answers
<crazyhorse> should i do it thorugh the user accounts or using usermod?
<jpds> crazyhorse: usermod.
<crazyhorse> k
<ian__75> hello
<iciraus> hi
<tsotf> yajnab :D tergantung amal perbuatan
<yajnab> what language is that
<yajnab> i only understand English
<ian__75> what is this channel for?
<DJones> ian__75: Its for Ubunti support
<Foxhoundz> is there any way to make the backlight brightness transition smoother when using OEM keys?
<ian__75> ok I need some support with python, but cant type in the python channel, and the c++ channel has overflow
<DeliriumTremens> I'm smashing my head against the wall here; I have user1 on client, and user2 user3 and user4 on remote host.  I want user1 to be able to ssh with any of user2 user3 or user4 on the remote host without password.  I created an rsa key on the client with user1 and placed the id_rsa.pub contents in the authorized_keys file of user2 user3 user4 on the remote host
<DeliriumTremens> i'm still getting Permission Denied (publickey)
<DeliriumTremens> permissions for all ~/.ssh stand at 700, and authorized_keys at 600
<Foxhoundz> ian__75: did you register your nick?
<ian__75> no, first time on here
<ian__75> besides I visit freenode once every six months maybe
<Foxhoundz> ian__75: you probably can't speak in that channe because you haven't registered
<Pumpkin-> DeliriumTremens: and you are running, on client, ssh user2@server ?
<DeliriumTremens> yes
<DeliriumTremens> user1 does ssh user2@server
<tuxinator> nobody ;-) ?
<DeliriumTremens> both client and server have a user1, and ssh user1@server works with the public key
<DeliriumTremens> user2-4 do not
<DeliriumTremens> user2-4 are unique to the server
<Quest> is there a way for adobe acrobate file to open a link automatically when ever its open by someone?
<crazyhorse> Quest: considering there's often ways to take complete control of the entire recipients computer I reckon opening a link is a fairly small ask
<crazyhorse> how do i change my username?
<crazyhorse> i keep getting user boa is currently logged in
<DeliriumTremens> I get "sshd[10632]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory" in /var/log/auth.log
<jpds> crazyhorse: Log out and go into recovery mode.
<crazyhorse> DeliriumTremens: i'm guessing the file permissions are wrong
<DeliriumTremens> but the directories are owned by the user:group that they were created as
<DeliriumTremens> when i created the users, i set them all to be in the same default group
<zAo^> nl.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<zAo^> top
<crazyhorse> jpds: thanks
<drvanon> Hey guys I use grub/arch to chainload windows (I kinda killed the original MBR) and now my sister wants to 'learn' ubuntu. Problem: My parents wont let me remove windows. What would be the best way to install ubuntu to the usb?
<jpds> zAo^: Checking.
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: Not just the group, I believe permissions should be 700.  If you're having trouble with ssh though, why not increase the logging level and let us know what errors it spits out?
<k1l_> drvanon: i dont see a problem in using ubuntu and win in dualboot with grub
<zAo^> thanks jpds
<DeliriumTremens> kunji: permissions are at 700 for .ssh and 600 for authorized_keys
<drvanon> k11_, oops my bad, They won't allow me to make HD smaller
<crazyhorse> hmm in root shell i get user mod: cannot lock /etc/passwd try again later
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: I think that sounds right, so I would suggest we up the logging level and see why ssh says it's rejecting the connection
<DeliriumTremens> k
<DeliriumTremens> kunji: pastebinning, momen
<eagle747> is there a  goof thread to setup ssh behind a router, its probably been asked many times thanks.
<eagle747> *good
<zAo^> jpds: did you find anything?
<kunji> eagle747: Probably, but all it really consists of is port forwarding port 22 (or something else if you're using a non-standard port).
<eagle747> using port 22
<DeliriumTremens> http://pastebin.com/BxW7HyMX
<DeliriumTremens> output of auth.log and ssh -vvv
<jpds> zAo^: They're looking at it in #ubuntu-mirrors.
<muh2000> hi all
<DeliriumTremens> auth.log on server ssh -vvv on client
<eagle747> kunji : thanks for the tip all give it a go
<Lobosque> how do I avoid prompts after installing packages with apt-get? for example mysql-server or mailutils. I tried using "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive" then "sudo apt-get install -q -y ..."
<Lobosque> but it did not work
<Lobosque> oh. Im on 12.04
<muh2000> is there a way to automatically wipe /tmp and /var/tmp on shutdown/reboot?
<DeliriumTremens> weird
<DeliriumTremens> maybe it's the pastebin aura affecting me
<DeliriumTremens> but i see a line in this that i didnt notice before
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: Well, looks like the permissions are wrong on /home/user2  is that what you're looking at?
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: Possibly the wrong owner
<zAo^> jpds: thanks
<skorpio> hi how do i start tor browser with tor-browser-bundle?
<DeliriumTremens> kunji: user2:group is the owner
<DeliriumTremens> what i was looking at was towards the top of the ssh output: debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<DeliriumTremens> could not load rsa1 public key
<DeliriumTremens> but also the bad ownership/modes
<r321> skorpio: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: Isn't that because you're using ECDSA though?
<r321> skorpio: there are also instructions for Ubuntu on that page.
<DeliriumTremens> i careated id_rsa on the client and shared the public key into the users' authorized_keys files
<vindolino> sometimes my gnome session stops receiving keystrokes (hangs?) but I can switch to a virtual console with ctrl+alt+fn, is it possible to reload the gnome session from that virtual console without all the programs being closed?
<DeliriumTremens> created*
<r321> skorpio: Oh wait, you said the browser bundle, my mistake.
<r321> I guess you can just download and run it.
<r321> after extracting it and double clicking on the "start-tor-browser" file.
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: what are permissions on the actual home directory for user2?
<PHONE20_BTM> r
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: I think the home directory needs to be writeable only by the user in question
<DeliriumTremens> so they need to have user:user as owner?
<DeliriumTremens> because when i created the users, i didnt give them their own group
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: They probably do
<DeliriumTremens> i was trying to keep it a little bit cleaner, and not have a bunch of useless groups...but apparently they might not be useless
<DeliriumTremens> hah
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: Well, give it a try and let us know
<DeliriumTremens> will do
<DeliriumTremens> i'll recreate one of them and see what happens
<persona24> How can I log in as root in a terminal? Root is locked and I don't want to type sudo in every command
<persona24> I need to log in as root in the GUI terminal. I'm doing Linux homework and I need to take screen shots
<k1l_> i strongly recommend to use sudo
<tuxinator> how do K and S rc.d scripts work in runlevel 0 ? are they all stopped?
<k1l_> if you really know what you do you can use "sudo -i"
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: Or well, I think it would be ok to remove write access for the group even if it's the same one, maybe try chmod g-w <home>  for user2's home directory?
<kunji> persona24: sudo -i  if you need to subsequently cd someplace or something
<kunji> persona24: Really though, stick with just sudo <command> as much as possible.  If you really feel you need to be root you can sudo su... but I strongly discourage it.
<zAo^> how can I search the apt db for files?
<zAo^> More specific; which package provides libProjectExplorer.so
<nibbler> zAo^: apt-file search foo.so
<zAo^> thanks nibbler
<kunji> nibbler: Hmm, I hadn't see that before, interesting
<kunji> zAo^: You might need to apt-get that, I don't think it's installed by default
<zAo^> kunji: I noticed. Thanks
<nibbler> absolutiely, and you have to apt-file update it....
<nibbler> anyway, good luck, bye
<nsahoo> In ccsm when I am trying to create a new keyboard shortcut, it's adding a <Primary> key. This seems to be messing up the shortcut. Any way around that?
<nsahoo> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<DeliriumTremens> kunji: that was it
<DeliriumTremens> creating those users without their own group was screwing it up
<DeliriumTremens> ssh didn't like that
<kunji> DeliriumTremens: glad it's working now ^_^
<DeliriumTremens> thanks a bunch
<supNow> I'd like to get a file count per folder within a directory. How can I achieve this?
<MonkeyDust> supNow  i'm sure the people in #bash can help better
<supNow> thanks MonkeyDust
<kriebz> I am having trouble booting 12.10 as a Xen Dom0 on x86_64 hardware with EUFI.  it can't seem to find the root fs, and I get weird error messages from the (initramfs) prompt
<jakeR4566> how to remove app armor ?
<compdoc> kriebz, did the machine come with windows 8 installed?
<kriebz> compdoc: no, bare mobo and CPU, secureboot is disabled
<DeliriumTremens> kunji: thanks for the help, but i wont be requesting help in here anymore -.-
<compdoc> kriebz, I have two boards (asrock and gigabyte) with uefi and I had to play with the settings to get it just right.
<dv310p3r> Just got a monitor that swivels into landscape mode, I have no idea how to make it go into landscape mode. Any help?
<mshnaydman> quit
<kriebz> compdoc: yeah, it was fun getting grub to boot in efi mode, but I did fix all that.  now it's just Xen that's being dumb
<compdoc> I have raid cards that needed uefi legacy mode included, and on teh gigbyte, I had to disable UEFI video mode. or rather, set it to legacy
<kriebz> this thing has like no bios options, sadly
<kriebz> but I did get a computer for $134
<compdoc> heh
<compdoc> well, what partition table do you use? msdod, or gpt?
<Tex_Nick> dv310p3r:  what graphics are you using
<dv310p3r> intel on a laptop
<compdoc> *msdos
<Tex_Nick> dv310p3r:  what ubuntu distro
<kriebz> compdoc: I re-installed with  GPT table and a ~100MB efi boot partition
<dv310p3r> Tex_Nick, Intel HD Graphics 4000 / Ubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> kriebz, might try using the msdos type then. ubuntu seems to like that better is certain situations
<compdoc> in\
<ner0x> What are the major differences between the postresql and postgresql-contrib packages?
<kriebz> I don't like taking a step backwards :-(  I'll throw another disk in the machine and try again
<Tex_Nick> dv310p3r:  try "System Settings/Displays" there should be a Rotation setting
<dv310p3r> Thanks, can't believe i didn't notice.
<Tex_Nick> dv310p3r:  np ;-)
<kriebz> the linux GUI: hiding thigns in plain sight since 1992
<kriebz> ner0x: one is the server, the other is add-ons
<K4k> Hi, how do you change the keyring password in ubuntu 12.04/10? I have found instructions on how to do it in older versions but they no longer seem applicable in the newer releases
<ner0x> kriebz: So postgresql-contrib isn't actually a full server, just additions. Hrm.
<Keeni> hihi
<kriebz> ner0x: run `apt-cache show [package name]` for info on what a package does.  postgresql-contrib is a little tricky sicne it's a metapackage, but...
<ner0x> kriebz: That works.
<Keeni> can anyone tell me how to configure Evolution for gmail-Account? i use the two step verification and evolution only accepts the app-specific password which I created but evolution does not save it correctly.. there is an entry in the gnome-keyring but its not the password I entered and so evolution asks for the password again every time I start it
<miroesq_> I'd like to create an image of my ubuntu server install, but do not want to use clonezilla as it is way too complicated and Acronis home copies all the sectors even if I have that option unchecked so it's unusable and Acronis server is WAAAAAY too expensive. Any suggestions for good commercial software that is reasonably priced?
<Doxin> starting audacity gives me a dialog about selecting a temp folder, followed by a segfault. what gives?
<compdoc> miroesq_, the thing about clonezilla is, the 'beginner' settings are correct for windows and linux. theres not need to change any settings of your own
<StephenS> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<miroesq_> compdoc: for some reason it is difficult for me to use. especially when compared to a commercial product such as acronis. is there another alternative?
<Guest30777> Hello
<Guest30777> can i set a usb drive as a grub entry?
<compdoc> miroesq_, there might be, but Ive used clonezilla for such a long time and with such great success, I havent looked
<ardian> Hi, I've installed apache under ubuntu on a server
<khacker_> hello
<Guest30777> hi
<ardian> but when I visit the websites IP the server isn't responding
<ardian> even though it says that apache is running
<khacker_> are you a web coder
<khacker_> ?
<Guest30777> derp
<Pici> ardian: from within your network?
<ardian> Pici: no I installed it on amazon ec2
<m0oz0o> irc.undernet.eu
<khacker_> quit
<khacker_> &quit
<jeuwst> sda
<ivotkl> khacker, it's /quit
<ivotkl> There he goes. =P
<hudson> how works this chat?
<compdoc> you type, someone responds
<hudson> cool
<Pici> hudson: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, if you have a question, just ask.
<nizeguy> hi folks, i need GLIBC_2.17 is it available for ubuntu or mint ? btw is there a mint channel ?
<Pici> !mintsupport | nizeguy
<ubottu> nizeguy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hudson> first time here...
<kriebz> miroesq_: is "dump" or "
<Pici> ardian: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<kriebz> gah, ... "tar" unsuitable for some reason?
<nizeguy> hi folks, i need GLIBC_2.17 is it available for ubuntu ? :)
<miroesq_> kriebz: ?
<ivotkl> nizeguy, No idea. Let me check.
<gregor3005> hi, i tried a new mobile boradband connection with ubuntu live and i get a wrong submask (255.255.255.255) and no route
<ivotkl> gregor3005, that's weird
<ivotkl> Can you create a pastebin with output of "ifconfig -a"?
<gregor3005> ivotkl: yes i know. on my android device the sim works. and under windows the usbstick and sim works
<ivotkl> I assume that if you get broadcasting address as submask then your USB mobile net dongle is being recognised. But just to make sure, post the output of "lsusb -l" as well please.
<kriebz> miroesq_: you wanted an "image" of your server.  there's a lot simpler ways of doing this than installing some giant automatic program
<drag0nius> i'm trying to download Matlab on 12.04, i'm connected to 50 mbps internet, but manager downloads just around 10 kbps
<loopdepoop> hallo
<drag0nius> any ideas?
<gregor3005> ivotkl: ifconfig: http://paste2.org/p/3000725
<miroesq_> kriebz: well, i know nothing about linux, i am just using freeswitch as a pbx server. all i wanted was a bootable program, either through usb or cd that would create a backup image so if there is an HD failiyre, i can just get a new HD and restore. just like i do with my windows workstations and acronis true image home
<gregor3005> ivotkl: lsusb: http://paste2.org/p/3000733
<Pici> drag0nius: What is "manager"?
<drag0nius> java webstart from matlab website
<kriebz> miroesq_: aside from actually learnign Linux, which I find a fantastic life skill, perhaps hire some young person to come in and do it for you.  just make sure to have him plan it out and watch every step, so he doesn't goof and delete it
<miroesq_> kriebz: it's true i know nothing of linux, this is just a hobby for me. i can use clonezilla, i just find it awkward. for some reason ATHI does sector by sector backup of Linux, so I am just looking for an alternative. Don't want to rely on a 3rd party, but I see your point. Thanks
<gregor3005> ivotkl: i found this bug entrie which points to the same problem: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=785853
<gregor3005> i tested it also on fedora, same problem
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 785853 in NetworkManager "network manager acquires wrong gateway and dns with Vodafone 3g k3806-z usb modem stick in Fedora 15 & 16" [High,Closed: wontfix]
<kriebz> miroesq_: it's one of those thing's that'
<c2tarun> I installed sun java from webupd8 ppa and it downloaded 92MB java from the oracle website. Now I want to install java on one more machine as well, is it possible that I retrieve that 92MB download from somewhere and share it so that my bandwidth is not wasted.
<kriebz> that's really easy to do, but hard to explain
<Josssse> Hello Guys. I'm working on a perl program to help me do computations for my research. It's starting to get long, with many subroutines. So my question: is there a gedit plugin which lets me "close" and "open" subroutines with the '+' and '-' boxes as certain file browsers???
<altrantc> hallo
<loopdepoop> hey!
<miroesq_> kriebz: There was a program that I used before, just don't remember the name exactly and can't find the CD. I think it was called HD copy. I will keep searching.
<loopdepoop> can someone help me?
<bean> c2tarun: you have a bandwidth cap?
<heraclitis> loopdepoop, ask your question
<bean> !ask | loopdepoop
<ubottu> loopdepoop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Scooter__> hy
<c2tarun> bean, yeah, also if I am able to share, it'll save some time (time it takes in downloading)
<c2tarun> bean, the cap is not like it'll disconnect my internet, after reaching my cap my connection will slow down.
<bean> hmm okay
<Scooter__> does anyone now i can run an apps in sandbox under ubuntu 12.04 without virtualbox ?
<bean> c2tarun: they .deb that it installed from may still be on the first machine, im not sure where though
<bean> Scooter__: in a chroot?
<c2tarun> bean, hmm.. ok, I'll try to find by looking at their java-installer app source code
<jrib> Scooter__: what's wrong with vbox?
<Scooter__> no i want a stand olaone app
<Scooter__> standalone
<jrib> Scooter__: I don't know what that means
<Scooter__> without interaction with my user sapce
<compdoc> kvm
<Scooter__> virtualbox : running a entire OS
<Scooter__> a soft like sandboxie under windows
 * perfectz hi :)
<Anirban> How to uninstall a application installed from Ubuntu Software Centre in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<c2tarun> how can I search for "wget" from all files in the folder?
<Scooter__> the idea is  chromium is a super friend interface ect ... but it's a big spy
<Scooter__> i want it isolate of my own sys
<kriebz> Scooter__: you can look at how to configure apparmor, or up the ante to selinux, or possibly run something like linux-vserver or whatever it's called these days (OS-level virt
<gregor3005> ah it also occurs on ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/861282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 861282 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "19d2:1015 ZTE K3806-Z network connection established, but does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kriebz> c2tarun: `find . | grep "wget"` maybe?
<loopdepoop> hello again. i need help w/ configing my installation dok as a grub entry
<Scooter__> ok
<loopdepoop> thx scooter
<appel> Hello there, anyone succed on dualbooting on a Acer w510 yet? :
<Scooter__> thx
<loopdepoop> wait wut
<loopdepoop> ooh awesome
<loopdepoop> text colors
<loopdepoop> ok who knows how to cnfig grub?
<loopdepoop> if you do pm me or comment
<gregor3005> the hint with dhcp helps here
<bazhang> !grub2 | loopdepoop
<ubottu> loopdepoop: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kriebz> Anirban: click on the "Installed" part of the menu at the top, find your app, and click uninstall
<bazhang> loopdepoop, read the wiki
<c2tarun> kriebz, grep wget * worked for me :) thanks
<c2tarun> bean, the tar is in /var/cache/oracle-jdk7-installer location, I think if I copy oracle-jdk7-installer folder it should work :P
<bean> probably
<clemens> Hello! I've a dell notebook with hybrid graphics (AMD/Intel). I saw a lot of tutorials but they are a few moth old. My question is if there is a new solution for Hybrid graphics?
 * perfectz how many of you guys think that windows 8 sucks compared to the newest ubuntu version?
<bazhang> perfectz, offtopic here
 * perfectz yeah I guess so :D
<ivotkl> Have to go, see you guys. It's been a pleasure as always. You can find me on ubuntuforums and linuxforums under this same nickname. =)
<eagle747> clemens: your better off disabling the extra graphics chip
<ivotkl> Have to go, see you guys. It's been a pleasure as always. You can find me on ubuntuforums, raspberrypi and linuxforums under this same nickname. =)
<clemens> could be there some risks if i do so?
<BluesKaj> eagle747, that's not good advice
<eagle747> clements :  there is no risk, your just disabling a module from the terminal
<skorpio> what does it mean when MultiGet download manager tells me: retcode fail?
<clemens> BluesKaj: Why is in you view eagle747 not so good?
<bitbitbitbit> can anyone suggest a good irc for basic linux security questions?
<bazhang> bitbitbitbit, ##security
<MonkeyDust> bitbitbitbit  type /msg alis list *security*
<BluesKaj> clemens, are you running Optimus ?
<bitbitbitbit> thanks total noob here
<Anirban> Also Please suggest me a Internet Security Software . Is Ubuntu vulnerable to Virus, Trojans, Malware threats...?
<bazhang> !virus | Anirban
<ubottu> Anirban: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubuntu> ship
<Guest61716> ok
<clemens> nope i just installed 12.10 and know i'm looking a good solution for hybrid graphics because the fan noise is a little bit annoying
<sonOfRa> can I use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644 for an ntfs formatted image? I have a drive that won't mount (hardware error?), and I made a copy with dd. Now I would like to mount it and see if the data is recoverable
<przemek_> hello how to make traceroute in both directions?
<Anirban> Is ubottu a bot ????
<dward> bitbitbitbit #gentoo-hardened, they won't mind if the questions are broad/ not relating to ubuntu. they are very smart over there.
<bazhang> Anirban, yes
<bitbitbitbit> dward i'm a total fricken lame noob how to do get on that forum. sorry and thanks
<deadbeef> guys i've a really weird problem: gnome-shell does not work anymore, after i installed some packages. it boots gnome classic instead. what did i do ?
<bazhang> bitbitbitbit, /join #channelname
<bean> przemek_: what do you mean?
<bazhang> deadbeef, remove some of the extensions you installed
<bitbitbitbit> bazhang, where do i type that in?
<BluesKaj> clemens, check this out , it may apply to your graphics , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<deadbeef> bazhang: which ones ?
<deadbeef> bazhang: i used debian for years, this is the first time i use ubuntu
<eagle747> clements: i used to have a dell hybrid, used to get pretty hot, never used it after that, try setting up the hybrid and check your temps or it might run cooler if you disable 1 chip.
<bazhang> bitbitbitbit, right here, where you type the question to me
<bazhang> deadbeef, try removing them one by one and test
<bazhang> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak
<deadbeef> bazhang: also, for a brief period, gnome-shell's style in ubuntu was really awesome, both in greeter screen and in the wm
<deadbeef> bazhang: i'm wondering how i could restore it
<bazhang> deadbeef, using gnome-tweak-tool
<przemek_> bean:  i have packet loss and poor transfer so my admin said
<przemek_> i have to send hhim
<przemek_> traceroute if possible from both ends
<bean> przemek_: okay, well, from both ends of what?
<viju> hey
<przemek_> bean:  its why am asking :) i think
<viju> I am can't apt-get update
<przemek_> its mean from me IP to ex google.uk
<viju> it's showing some errror,
<przemek_> but how to make from other side?
<goodtime> deadbeef: i belive you might wanna try apt-get install gnome classicdesktop or something like that the proper command is in synaptic for a differnt GUI
<przemek_> i know how to make traceroute to one way
<bean> przemek_: you can't, you'd have to do it from a server not on your local connection
<viju> failed to fetch , couldnt resolve ..url
<skorpio> is there another download manager for socks proxy than MultiGet?
<przemek_> ahhh
<Dennis8162> Hi, Im trying to Install Ubuntu but get a error: "The attempt to mount a fle system with type ext4 inscisi7 (0,0,0), patition #6 9sdb) at / failed.
<przemek_> bean:  ok thank you mr bean
<Raptors> In you try running a hdware accelerated apk on a platform that doesn't support hardware acceleration would it damage the device?
<ivotkl> Have to go, see you guys. It's been a pleasure as always. You can find me on ubuntuforums, raspberrypi and linuxforums under this same nickname. =)
<Raptors> woops wrong channel
<bean> !enter | viju
<ubottu> viju: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clemens> BluesKaj: Bumblebee won't work for my. I have a Intel HD4000  and AMD HD 7730 M
<royc> Hello. The backlight adjustment on my Dell XPS 13 (running Ubuntu 12.04) stopped working. Anyone have a fix?
<bean> !root | antz__
<ubottu> antz__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> Dennis8162, how many primary partitions ?
<bean> !rootirc | antz__
<ubottu> antz__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bean> viju: we need the whole error
<bean> !details | viju
<ubottu> viju: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<antz__> !wcid
<viju> sorry guys , there was some problem in Internet connection
<viju> :d
<viju> its downloading now , bean thanks anyway :0
<viju> :)
<bean> antz__: if you just want info from ubottu yourself you should PM it, rather than doing that in channel
<Dennis8162> I set all the partitions using this tutorial: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/23/install-ubuntu-11-04-on-external-hard-disk/ i didnt do anything else but what is said there.
<bean> np viju
<BluesKaj> clemens, then try this , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083181
<royc> Hello. The backlight adjustment on my Dell XPS 13 (running Ubuntu 12.04) stopped working. Anyone have a fix or suggestions?
<goodtime> royc: try to uninstall it then reinstall idk
<royc> reinstall which?
<antz__> does ubuntu have builtin software to monitor your network speed?
<antz__> quit
<dward> iftop
<jpds> antz__: vnstat, sysstat, ...
<goodtime> antz__: yes system monitor
<jpds> Shame he left.
<Dennis8162> I did what was in that tutorial.
<royc> Hello. The backlight adjustment on my Dell XPS 13 (running Ubuntu 12.04) stopped working. Anyone have a fix or suggestions?
<LordDune> can anyone tell me where to go for help with constant Flash crashes in Firefox 19 / Precise ?
<Dennis8162> Cant you reinstall flash?
<LordDune> Yes, I have tried 100 times Dennis. I've tried so many suggestions online I have lost count.
<LordDune> even Chromium crashes so I know it's not a plug-in for FF
<BluesKaj> so you're tring to install ubuntu on an outboard drive , Dennis8162 ?
<Dennis8162> Yes
<royc> Hello. The backlight adjustment on my Dell XPS 13 (running Ubuntu 12.04) stopped working. Anyone have a fix or suggestions?
<ronalds_m> royc, what exactly stopped working?
<LordDune> (rather Flash crashes within Chromium)
<clemens> BluesKaj: thx i'll try it :D
<kunji> LordDune: Flash is a crashy unstable beast on any platform, and it's not like we can look at the source... so not sure what to tell you, I wouldn't expect it to end up being very stable
<Dennis8162> Blueskaj: I deleted all windows partitions from the drive and formated it
<royc> ronald_m: the buttons to adjust the backlight brightness. It stays way too bright by default, runing my eyes and my battery life.
<LordDune> so kinji, what would you suggest I do, never watch any videos on this OS?
<LordDune> I NEVER had this problem before I upgraded to Precise fyi
<Dennis8162> royc: IS there a default brightness option in the system settings, I thought there was.
<royc> Dennis8162: it doesn't change anything
<LordDune> so how should I watch videos then kunji ?
<Dennis8162> LordDune: http://freshtutorial.com/video-player-linux-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> did you prepare the partitions and encryption etc , Dennis8162 ? and a boot partiton isn't necessary , all you need is / and /home and swap in that order ...that tutorial is off the mark IMO
<kunji> LordDune: Well it works right?  Just it crashes pretty often, I would just kill the process whenever it crashes, or is it crashing so often it's unusable?  Because it shouldn't be that bad.  That said, youtube-dl is a good program for downloading youtube videos, but there are a lot of other flash site it doesn't work for.
<kunji> BluesKaj: Don't even really need /home
<Dennis8162> ok
<c2tarun> LordDune, sorry, this suggestion might not be right for you, but have you tried google-chrome?
<lcabreza> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/linus-torvalds-i-will-not-change-linux-to-deep-throat-microsoft/
<BluesKaj> kunji, well /home is good if you're preparing a fresh install
<kunji> Dennis8162: I've never seen an error like that though, even reducing my google search to "ext4 inscisi" only returns like 5 results T.T
<LordDune> kunji, it crashes 99% of the time. Especially when you go from a commercial (what doesn't have ads nowadays) to the video content. TV shows, Youtube, instructional videoes, it doesn't matter what I watch, it all crashes 99% of the time
<Dennis8162> what size should i set the parttions?
<kunji> LordDune: Ah, that's more than normal T.T
<LordDune> c2tarun , yes, Chromium crashes also
<c2tarun> LordDune, not chromium, google-chrome
<bean> install adblock plus?
<makara> help please. Can't get PCSX2 emulator to detect ISO image
<LordDune> I have adblock plus, script blocker, etc etc
<kunji> Is it Chromium, or Chrome that uses Pepper instead of flash?
<c2tarun> kunji, chrome
<LordDune> all I know is the last version of Ubuntu worked perfectly. Now I get crashes and blue-skin people
 * c2tarun not sure about chromium
<kunji> c2taurun: thanks
<Dennis8162> is 10gb ok for the / partition?
<c2tarun> LordDune, what is blue-skin?
<kunji> LordDune: oh... you have an Nvidia card don't you?
<_alpha_> does anyone know of a gmail new message notifier that uses the credentials from ubuntu's online accounts thing?
<LordDune> I've even tried to install new video drivers and that doesnt do anything either
<BluesKaj> LordDune, try reinstalling flash
<LordDune> yes kunji, Nvidia card
<LordDune> GT GeForce 240
 * c2tarun linux users should ask refund from Nvidia.
<Dennis8162> what sizes should is et the partiotions?
<Quest> how to find text in files that are in a dir (or the sub dirs)?
<kunji> LordDune: The blue people is a problem with Nvidia/Flash depending on who you ask, there is a library that isn't being called properly
<kunji> LordDune: Lemme pull up the workarounds for it, I should really bookmark them
<LordDune> yes, I went in and edited the files as instructed, but the problem remains kinji
<LordDune> I did the workarounds and it still crashes and blue people. Would be fantastic if I was a smurf.
<kunji> LordDune: Hmm, well, lemme find some that actually work then, since you still have blue people :P
<c2tarun> LordDune, did you try downloading flash plugin from adobe site and pasting it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<LordDune> but I only get blue people 1% of the 1% that flash doesn't actually crash
<Dennis8162> oh and can is e the grub bottloader to the /
<Dennis8162> i chose the pne where it said the name of the hdd
<LordDune> I've tried many different versions of Flash
<c2tarun> LordDune, by pasting in plugins folder?
<LordDune> 32 bit, 64 bit, so called "stable" versions, experimental versions, "AIR" versions
<Pwnguin1> How often do updates come for Ubuntu?
<c2tarun> Pwnguin1, what do you mean?
<LordDune> no, by deleting the old files and reinstalling via terminal
<kunji> LordDune: Which fixes did you try?  It's possible there are things that need to be undone.
<Dennis8162> brb
<puznel> LordDune: probably not the solution you are looking for but... do you really need Flash?
<Dennis8162> im gonna try install
<LordDune> kunji : so many that I lost count
<LordDune> well how would I watch videos within a browser other than flash?
<Quest> how to find text in files that are in a dir (or the sub dirs)?
<LordDune> (not meaning to sound dumb, but if there's another way, I am all for it !!!)
<puznel> LordDune: depending on the sites, you may use HTML5 (youtube, dailymotion) which works fine.
<MonkeyDust> Quest  combine find with grep
<LordDune> hmmm
<puznel> LordDune: for other sites, perhaps cclive (supports 50+ sites) can download the video.
<c2tarun> LordDune, ok its worth giving a try, download the flash tar.gz file from http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html   extract and paste contents to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<c2tarun> LordDune, if plugins is not present, create it.
<Quest> MonkeyDust,  how to find is for file names.
<LordDune> considering the fact that Flash says they will no longer support Linux, I think we should ALL change from them
<kunji> LordDune: There are some free implementations you could try, you could use HTML5, some things you can actually get the video directly (aka like JupiterBroadcasting and Hak5)
<c2tarun> kunji, I guess for Hak5 you need flash
<goodtime> heh i installed flash
<MonkeyDust> Quest  use find to look for filenames, then grep to look into that file -- the people in #bash can tell you how
<fidel> LordDune: chrome comeswith flash
<kunji> c2tarun: Hmm, I don't think so
<LordDune> I have flash aid on FF
<LordDune> so I've tried that version I believe
<fidel> LordDune: so ingeneral flash workd pretty good within chrome browser on linux.
<goodtime> ofcorse i just did a new install of ubuntu 12.04lts
<LordDune> hmmm fidel I will try that also
<Quest> k
<fidel> LordDune: regarding alternatives - at least youtube offers some of its videos via html5 & without flash
<goodtime> icetea has it
<goodtime> icetea7
<LordDune> yeah, generally speaking i don't watch youtube. mostly reruns of tv shows via the TV show website or netflix, etc
<goodtime> oh wait thats ajava app
<goodtime> sorry
<LordDune> thanks for your help, I will try these things after lunch !!
<puznel> IIRC Netflix used Silverlight instead of Flash.
<oldude67> puznel, yeah and it crashes about every 30 seconds.
<puznel> Why I'm not surprised...
<LordDune> (it's weird because all I know is the last version of Ubuntu I used was fine with Flash. Precise might be the problem, or the new version of FF, or the new version of Flash, or even new Nvidia drivers)
<LordDune> (wish I could find out what because it seems there are many people out there still with the same problem I have)
<kunji> puznel: Yeah.. thing is the silverlight bit is kinda a sham, after all they make it run on the ps3, which as far as I know has no silverlight
<LordDune> yeah, I am 50 years old. haven't owned a gaming system since the Sega.
<BluesKaj> LordDune, did you try reinstalling flash ?
<LordDune> yes BluesKaj
<xibalba> The Sega...I vaguely remember that
<LordDune> (heh, was meant as a joke, I owned a PS 2 but that was my last system)
<LordDune> dang thing broke after a year too
<LordDune> maybe I should revert to the last version of Ubuntu
<xubuntu> hi
<antz> quit
<LordDune> or do a reinstall of Precise?
<LordDune> I sometimes wonder if this OS is buggy or not
<Guest38436> i have an error when install xubuntu 12.10 [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/target/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-dtv5100.ko'
<goodtime> id stay with 12.04 LTS
<antz> does ubuntu has built-in software where i can monitor network speed?
<LordDune> (my version on my computer, not precise in general)
<goodtime> antz: yes system monitor
<theos> hello! my external speakers make a hissing sound when i connect the plug to the laptop headphone output. and the hissing stops when i pull the plug. is it ubuntu issue or laptop hardware issue? please help
<bean> theos: probably a laptop issues.
<goodtime> the plug hole is prob dirty
<theos> goodtime both of them?
<goodtime> spray it with air
<goodtime> just the input jack
<backbox> Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<backbox> **(ubiquity:10434): CRITICAL ** unable to create '/root/.cache/dconf' ; dconf will not work properly
<backbox> ??
<fckingwicked> hello i would like to install ubuntu 12.10 server via usb. the Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.6 does not support ubuntu server version. do i just select desktop? or will this cause problems
<kunji> LordDune: Maybe, are you experiencing other things that are broken and it seems like it's just your install that has the problem?  Also if you didn't remember to run the md5 checksum, it's possible the original install was corrupt.
<backbox> it always tells me that on install... yet the system always seems to work fine... what's up with it though??? I'm not even running gnome??
<kunji> fckingwicked: Is that a windows tool?  You could use UnetBootin
<genii-around> fckingwicked: Why not instead use a minimal iso then do the tasksel command to install the server parts like LAMP and sshd, etc
<backbox> and why does it always check batery state ... even on a desktop??
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, can someone give me the mailing list for Ubuntu fonts project ? I want to ask them about the Arabic font :-)
<fckingwicked> universal usb installer is suggested on the ubunutu website
<antz> so for system monitor on ubunt. it only shows how much network is being used. is there one where i can tell what the max speed is? like you know how sometime when wireless is slow. is that just mean i m not receving as many packets becuase of .... what reasons?
<fckingwicked> kunji: unetbootin does not support ubuntu 12.10
<Espen_> How does spdif output work? Some people say your aren't able to change the volume on the audio, as it is done by the reciever. But i can still do it on both Ubuntu and Windows?
<|Anthony|> what's the ubuntu development chan
<kunji> fckingwicked: Yeah, unetbootin can be a little unreliable, but if it doesn't work you just try it again, no harm done.  If the universal usb installer will do the server version selecting the desktop one, then it's fine.  Also unetbootin works with basically any .iso file, I know, I do it all the time
<|Anthony|> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<|Anthony|> join #ubuntudev
<fckingwicked> genii-around: i dont have it installed yet and i have no dvd drive on the machine. kunji: i will try with the desktop version thanks
<kunji> Espen_: ? You can do it in Ubuntu for the spdif out?
<Espen_> Yes, i can. Some person says this tho:
<Espen_> there is no volume control for the digital device  the volume is controlled by your digital receiver
<BluesKaj> Espen_, spdif volume ctrl works with the KB vol ctrls and alsamixer , not sure about the panel icon on unity/gnome , since i use kde
<Espen_> KB vol? and hi blueskaj again :p
<BluesKaj> keyboard , Espen_
<Espen_> ah
<kunji> Espen_: Well lets see, it's definitely done by the receiver for digital out in the case of the optical out connections, unless the OS can hint what it wants to the device..
<BluesKaj> Espen_, but it aslo works on your audio amp/reciever of course
<BluesKaj> coaxial as well , not just optical
<kunji> Espen_: spdif I'm really not sure, is that even digital?
<Espen_> it is digital yes
<BluesKaj> kunji, definitely digital
<BluesKaj> no analog at the spdif out
<Espen_> still working on my bugreport.., guy seems obsessed with fixing name of my sound device and not the actual sound volume reset i have.. :/
<BluesKaj> sdpif = sony-philips digital interface, kunji
<BluesKaj>  err spdif :)
<dean_> Hi all I have installed Ubuntu on my PC but have realised that I need to have windows for my sons school stuff so need to reinstall it but only problem is I have no drivers disc. I have been onto the manufacturers website acer and I can see the drivers but how would I install them?
<jamesgcd> dean_: its essentially just run each of the program installation files one by one until everything is working, theres nothing really beyond
<BluesKaj> dean_, windows drivers will install with your windows OS
<dean_> BluesKaj, It is windows xp but drivers dont install for chipset and etc?
<The98> I have so doubts about LIRC, can anyone help?
<dean_> jamesgcd, Am I looking for an exe file then cos I can see alot of dll files when I go into the zip file?
<BluesKaj> dean_, just reminder tho , windows will wipe out the grub bootloader , so you'llneed the ubuntu OS live media to reinstall grub to the mbr
<jamesgcd> dean_: it depends on the hardware and the OS. Some default windows drivers will install by themself and work properly, others might not. If you find that the hardware isnt working with default drivers its probably best to install the manufacturers one, and yeah typically you'll be looking for an .exe of .msi, it can get tricky installing them otherwise
<Pici> dean_: Are you looking for help finding drivers for Windows?
<dennis8162> Hi its me again, it ried what you said and still get he error
<kunji> BluesKaj: I don't think you can control volume for spdif in the OS, if you can, I would appreciate an explanation of how that works.
<dennis8162> tried*
<Pici> dean_: If so, #ubuntu isn't the right place to ask. Try somewhere like ##windows
<dean_> Pici, I will be running ubuntu alongside a fresh windows partition
<dichtbijzee> doing the mini install i get an error about the mirror. "mirror does not support the specified release precise" any thoughts? Googling only finds 2 old bugs...
<Pici> dean_: Okay? But it sounds like you're asking for help finding the right driver downloads for your Windows install.
<supNow> is there a guide on how I can control my "ubuntu-server" from my "ubuntu-desktop" desktop version I'm running is 12.10. What I'd like to do is go to switch user and login to the remote machine and control it from my desktop
<dennis8162> can anyone help please?
<dean_> jamesgcd, When I extract the zip file it brings up loads of dll files and then an executable file?
<dean_> Pici, I am just checking to see how I would install them I have downloaded the drivers
<Pici> dean_: Windows support is offtopic for #ubuntu period
<jamesgcd> dean_: Most likely you just need to run the .exe and it should do it by itself, although it would be advised to create a system restore point before doing that. As Pici said it may be better to ask someone in a windows specific IRC, but I dont think it'll be that problematic
<dennis8162> dean_: you want ##windows
<Keeni> can anyone tell me how to configure evolution for gmail-account with two-step-verification activated? evolution does not save the app-specific password correctly..so that every time when I start evolution it asks me for the password
<dean_> jamesgcd, Ok thanks for your help I was kind of just looking for reassurance thats all Ubuntu will still be my number one unfortunately for my sons school work he has to install a windows native disc
<dean_> dennis8162, I didn't realise there was a windows irc channel is it on freenode?
<bazhang> dean_, yes
<Pici> dean_: yes, its called ##windows
<dean_> Ok thanks guys
<Kbcao_Newbie> oi!
<dennis8162> so can anyone help i need ubuntu. :P
<Kbcao_Newbie> tuda a sala e PT br?
<Pici> !pt | Kbcao_Newbie
<ubottu> Kbcao_Newbie: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<antz> wireless speed for ubuntu is dicated by what factors?
<antz> is it exclusively hardware?
<Keeni> really nobody uses evolution for gmail?
<Pici> dennis8162: All I've seen you ask is 'Hi its me again, it ried what you said and still get he error', I don't think we know what you're even asking about.
<BluesKaj> kunji , the spdif volume is controlled by pulseaudio , the alsamixer volume doesn't affect the output
<jamesgcd> antz: If working properly no more factors than any other OS. The hardware you're running compared to the speed the router is able to provide
<kunji> antz: Wireless speed is never exclusively hardware on any OS T.T
<antz> knji and jamesgcd is contradicting
<kunji> antz: No we're not, read it carefully
<antz> kunji says OS does affect. jamesgcd said no OS doesnt affect
<jamesgcd> antz: the OS is only a problem if theres a glitch with it.
<BluesKaj> Espen_, did you see my post to kunji above , it might give you some insight
<dennis8162> OH ok, when installing ubuntu i get the error: "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 inscisi7 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sdb) at / failed.
<Espen_> aah i see
<kunji> antz: jamesgcd said NO MORE than other OSs, not that it makes no difference, furthermore the drivers can make a big difference.
<Espen_> i find it strange tho, that i haven't found a single bugreport about issues similar to mine.
<antz> so is there anthing i can do from the OS side to increase my wireless speed
<antz> ie configure some networking file?
<antz> network manager is what ubuntu uses?
<antz> or is there any other software?
<FloodBot1> antz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Espen_> just waiting for someone coding for pulseaudio to check my bug.
<kunji> antz: For instance, there's cards that have linux drivers that don't support all the standards the hardware itself does.  What exactly were you hoping to do to increase the speed?
<BluesKaj> Espen_, remind me what bug is that ?
<dennis8162> Please can someone help ive been trying for hours :(
<Espen_> any device with s/pdif is reset to 100% volume output, if switch default playback device (on same soundcard).
<Espen_> only happens to spdif output, analog saves its sound levels.
<antz> kunji, well i have two laptops. one is ubuntu and one is PC. these two uses the same wireless but ubuntu always disconnect time to time and slow while on pc its super fast and no problem.
<kunji> BluesKaj: Can you cite that for me, about the pulseaudio control.. because I'm not really sure how that's possible.
<antz> any idea as to why?
<kunji> antz: Sounds like a driver problem.
<antz> kunji, how do i go about fixing it?
<dennis8162> What do i do? it cant make the / parttion
<dichtbijzee> doing the mini install i get an error about the mirror. "mirror does not support the specified release precise" any thoughts? Googling only finds 2 old bugs...
<kunji> antz: I'm not sure, I don't know my way around wireless drivers all that well, but for starters you could check exactly what the wireless device is using lspci  and what drivers it is using with maybe lsmod  From that information you could start to search around and/or pastebin it to see if anyone else knows more.
<antz> kunji, thank you
<BluesKaj> kunji, puleaudio is a sound server that runs on top of alsa and it converts to analog and back to digital , so the volume is controlled in the analog process afaik , hence a digital volume ctrl
<dennis8162> im trying to install ubuntu, and get a error: "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 inscisi7 (0,0,0), partiton #6 (sdb) at / failed."
<kunji> BluesKaj: Oh, hmm, didn't realize they would go through that....  lol, no wonder they can't get low latency with pulse :P  Thanks
<BluesKaj> dennis8162, reformat the drive and reinstall , forget the encryption phase
<Endafy> hey retard developers, whos bright idea was it to fucking replace Windows loader on my Windows hard drive, when I set my BIOS to boot from my Linux drive while installing it. Way to fucking go you ruined my Windows boot. Seriously learn how to fucking code I should sue you for ruining my computer
<dennis8162> i didnt do any encripthion
<BluesKaj> kunji, yeah I'm not a pulse fan , but i need it for webaudio , otherwise i could live without pualeaudio
<kunji> lol Endafy, didn't even stick around long enough to learn how stupid he is
<Espen_> Endafy, the installer finds it easy to mess up if you have plenty of drives.
<dennis8162> I got the iso that doesnt include the encrypt system files, and i deleteed the partitions ubuntu made in windows drive manager.
<Espen_> lolz and he left :)
<kunji> BluesKaj: Hmm, yeah, I get JACK to work, but it's not very stable and certain things go through both.
<dennis8162> can anyone help please?
<dennis8162> i reformatted it and it still didnt work
<BluesKaj> kunji, I can run music , videos even DL'd flv files from my HDD , I can't get alsa to link to flash audio om websites . that's the only reason I use pulse
<heripunk> hola
<dennis8162> When i made the / partition i set "Logical -10000MB- ext4 journel file system"
<kunji> dennis8162: Same error still?  Because that one had me totally stumped.
<heripunk> alguien habla español?
<dennis8162> yes
<dennis8162> im manually making the parttions, and what does that "new partition table" button do?
<kunji> BluesKaj: Yeah, I think that's what is going through both for me, goes to pulse first, which is a source for JACK and then to the sink.
<BluesKaj> dennis8162, make you/ the primary and make sure it's over 10G
<Tex_Nick> !es | heripunk
<ubottu> heripunk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<amasome> hello all idiots
<kunji> dennis8162: Oh, you'll want a new partition table, clean drive right?
<dennis8162> i set id yo logical
<mdh> hi amasome
<dennis8162> and i didnt do the partiton table thing
<dennis8162> it to**
<domato> ciao
<heripunk> gracias
<domato> !list
<ubottu> domato: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<amasome> hi mdh masale
<BluesKaj> dennis8162, best bto start with a clean and shiny partition table for sure
<dennis8162> ok
<dennis8162> then make the partitions, do i need the /home one?
<kunji> dennis8162: You don't need it, but it can be nice to have
<dennis8162> Ah ok, do i have to make them in a certain order?
<dennis8162> and can swap be a primary as / is
 * BluesKaj wishes the bot would have a factoids in Italian saying  "No matter what the Italian computer magazines tell you (X)Ubuntu are not download sites"
<dennis8162> nvm swaps loical
<kunji> dennis8162: Doesn't need to be any particular order.  Swap can be primary, any can be either logical or primary, just know that you can only have 4 primary partitions on the drive unless it's using a gpt partition table
<AnalogConspiracy> Hello?
<dennis8162> ok thanks
<dennis8162> one more thing, how big should i set the / partiton
<BluesKaj> dennis8162, there is a beleif that / , /home and swap run best with that order . but i can't prove it
<dennis8162> ah ok
<AnalogConspiracy> I seem to be having a problem with my WiFi adapter, and I was wondering if there was anyone here to assist me.
<mdh> AnalogConspiracy: what is the problem
<BluesKaj> dennis8162, 15g should suffice for /
<dennis8162> ok thanks
<harovali> hi, I'm trying to get a Epson Styls TX-230 wireless multifunction printer to Scan. It already prints wirelessly like a charm. There seems to be a link to a driver ihere http://askubuntu.com/questions/147775/installation-of-wifi-epson-sx235w-4in1-printer-scanner-on-ubuntu-12-04-64-b but it's discontinued. Any kind hint ?
<dennis8162> will 15000 mb b ok or do i need to add up all the 24's
<dennis8162> as 1 gb is 1024
<AnalogConspiracy> Mdh: Well, it's a kinda big issue, it'll take a moment to explain, but I'll provide all the information requested. The problem is, I'm trying to use Barnacle with my rooted LG Optimus Elite with Virgin Mobile to connect to the internet. Which is wonderful!
<AnalogConspiracy> However, the netgear WNA1100 adapter stops working sometimes. It seems to be at random.
<dennis8162> ill go try that
<dennis8162> thatnks
<dennis8162> thanks*
<BluesKaj> dennis8162, 15Kmb is the same as 15G
<dennis8162> thanks
<mdh> AnalogConspiracy: is that a pci adapter or usb?
<AnalogConspiracy> I'm trying to avoid the use of other packages and whatnot, like ndiswrapper (just personal preference)... But I honestly will do anything at this point. It's a USB adapter, mdh.
<AnalogConspiracy> I have some logs while it's running... Would you like to see them?
<AnalogConspiracy> And I finished taking logs of it while it randomly disconncected, too.
<AnalogConspiracy> disconnected ^
<mdh> AnalogConspiracy: i really don't know too much about usb network adapters in ubuntu, but i've had a few netgear usb wifi adapters that would quit out on me under windows after they had been running for a while. I almost suspect that they were overheating or something, because they would start working again after i unplugged them for a while
<AnalogConspiracy> You see, that's what I'm starting to believe myself. But it doesn't really get hot at all. I wouldn't even use 'lukewarm' as an accurate adjective.
<mdh> AnalogConspiracy: what driver are you using with it right now?
<AnalogConspiracy> Do you know how I may find out? I may already have the info, but I just want to be sure that I have it.
<mdh> AnalogConspiracy: i'm not entirely sure how to check that myself, did it just work when you plugged it in basically?
<AnalogConspiracy> Yes.
<kunji> AnalogConspiracy: lsusb plz :P, once we know the chipset, then we can start speculating for reals
<AnalogConspiracy> Thanks, Kunji. In that case, I do have it. Let me post the results!
<kunji> lsmod to see what drivers are loaded
<AnalogConspiracy> Bus 001 Device 048: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271] Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader) Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<AnalogConspiracy> lsmod coming up.
<OerHeks> Some wireless adapters have power management problems, for some of them it helps turning managment off >>  http://askubuntu.com/a/162547
<AnalogConspiracy> Module                  Size  Used by bnep                   18140  2  rfcomm                 46619  0  bluetooth             209199  10 bnep,rfcomm parport_pc             32688  0  ppdev                  17073  0  arc4                   12529  2  ath9k_htc              91402  0  snd_hda_codec_realtek    77876  1  mac80211              539908  1 ath9k_htc nouveau               895609  3  ath9k_common           14055  1 ath9k_h
<AnalogConspiracy> Err. Oops.
<AnalogConspiracy> I seem to be having an issue pasting it, but it's ath/htc stuff.
<kunji> AnalogConspiracy: Hmm, T.T  I don't know about any problems with that one, atheros chips usually play nice.  Maybe look into OerHeks suggestion.
<sonOfRa> i created /dev/mapper entry with kpartx, now I'm trying to remove it again with kpartx -d, but it won't go away. any suggestions?
<AnalogConspiracy> I heard good things about them, too. I'm kinda discouraged. I've had great success a couple years back when I was trying to make other modems work. I'd write articles for them, because they didn't get much support. Like the Novatel USB727 modem, and whatnot.
<AnalogConspiracy> But I'll definitely try that suggestion.
<ronalds_m> how to purge repositorie?
<OerHeks> atheros 9 > echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<ronalds_m> I want to remove kubuntu backports and all the packages with it
<wdennis> Hi all - what do I need to do to get my custom-compiled libvirtd daemon to start on boot? (i.e. how to add a program to start on boot)
<OerHeks> !purge-ppa | ronalds_m
<linkov> OerHeks: Error: "purge-ppa" is not a valid command.
<AnalogConspiracy> May I have an explanation of what that will do, OerHeks?
<ubottu> ronalds_m: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge | ronalds_m
<linkov> OerHeks: Error: "ppa-purge" is not a valid command.
<MonkeyDust> ronalds_m  system settings software sources
<OerHeks> duhh
<bloouup> wtf
<bloouup> sorry guys
<bloouup> !part linkov
<MonkeyDust> ronalds_m  system settings > software sources (in 12.10)
<ronalds_m> if I just remove the source
<ronalds_m> it will do the change?
<ronalds_m> ofcourse after update
<kunji> ronalds_m: I think you really want to go with ppa-purge
<OerHeks> AnalogConspiracy, disabling hwcrypt, that could be the 2nd reason for falling wireless connection
<genii-around> !ppa-purge quantal
<genii-around> meh
<Pici> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56.0.12.10 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<AnalogConspiracy> Thank you. Would you please answer what hwcrypt is? Lol, I used to know a little bit about Ubuntu, But it's been about a year since I touched a computer.
<ronalds_m>  sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<ronalds_m> gives
<genii-around> Pici: Trying to remember what repo :)
<ronalds_m> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<BluesKaj> ronalds_m, alt+f2  , gksudo nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d , remove the ppa(s)
<OerHeks> AnalogConspiracy, hwcrypt is hardwareencryption, vensor specific for atheros. not supported on every router.
<OerHeks> vensor-vendor*
<AnalogConspiracy> Ahhhhh, I see.
<ronalds_m> just removing from sources will not remove software BluesKaj?
<AnalogConspiracy> Do I need to restart my computer or maybe restart udev services for this to work?
<BluesKaj> oh , i thought youwere jst trying to remove the ppas, ronalds_m
<OerHeks> AnalogConspiracy, no, just disable wifi and turn it back on again
<AnalogConspiracy> Will do. I'll likely have to reconnect to the chatroom though. I'll be right back!
<z2s8> Hi I have login problem with Ubuntu one what can I do?
<AnalogConspiracy> I'm back!
<BluesKaj> ronalds_m, which kubuntu packages .. the whole desktop and kde or what ?
<ronalds_m> kde as a whole, without some programms
<ronalds_m> maybe I should keep it
<AnalogConspiracy> Thank you, by the way. This seems to have worked so far. :)
<melik_> Drives : 157   Total Capacity : 326.0T
<OerHeks> AnalogConspiracy, we'll see after a minute or so, if wifi range drops
 * AnalogConspiracy nods.
<AnalogConspiracy> Hehe.
<ronalds_m> what you usually do if everything stutters like dead
<javiasa> hello. ubuntu have my wireless in power-save, it says ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode. how can I change it? sorry for my bad english
<BluesKaj> ronalds_m, if you want to search for files/folders use alt +f2 for read only , use kdesudo dolphin /path/to/file to edit them
<ronalds_m> I kinda have this problem sometimes with steam running , updates running behind and for some reason virtual machine :D
<ronalds_m> tty is kinda choice but k and giving id of app doesn't do anything
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<AnalogConspiracy> It's best to throw some more information. Like your driver, chipset, etc, etc. If you don't know the commands, someone can help you.
<StephenS> How can I find driver for my graphic card sapphire hd 6570  on linux 12?
<ronalds_m> so what kinda vodoo is there for complete lagg, cause I want to restart just the apps, without restarting pc
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I hibernate the laptop when the power is critically low? Because When I want to change it, it is gray out and just shutdown is activated.
<BluesKaj> StephenS, ubuntu 12.10 ?
<javiasa> please help, ubuntu has my wireless in power-save and I can't use internet right. ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode
<ronalds_m> mojtaba, it will not be long running even in hibernate if power is low
<AnalogConspiracy> javiasa: We don't know what your driver is, chipset, or anything. I'm just gonna throw a suggestion, try sudo rfkill unblock all
<StephenS> BLZbubba, yes
<StephenS> BlueEagle, *
<mojtaba> ronalds_m: I had this option before, till I accidentally changed it to shutdown.
<StephenS> BluesKaj, **
<mojtaba> ronalds_m: Now when I want to make it back, it is grayed out
<ronalds_m> try sudo that programm with terminal
<kunji> ronalds_m: trying to kill a process?  Use top to find likely culprits, use ps ax | grep name to find the pid for the offendor, use kill -9 <pid> to kill it for sure.  Now that won't help with restarting the program though in the case where the offending program is something needed for the desktop.
<AnalogConspiracy> Javiasa: Actually, someone here gave me a link to power management. Read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162524/wireless-card-power-management/162547#162547
<ronalds_m> kill -9?
<ronalds_m> why -9?
<AnalogConspiracy> Welcome back, mdh.
<kunji> ronalds_m: -9 is the best way to make it really die, it doesn't play nice the way a kill request otherwise does.
<ronalds_m> oh ok
<mdh> hi
<ronalds_m> I see, cause it doesnt killed anything on request
<kunji> ronalds_m: man kill should have more details
<ronalds_m> I will probably forget about this options in next time..
<ronalds_m> man yes..
<ronalds_m> tnx
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I hibernate the laptop when the power is critically low? Because When I want to change it, it is gray out and just shutdown is activated.
<iceroot> ronalds_m: -9 is not good
<BluesKaj> StephenS, alt+F2 type or copy and paste ,  additional drivers
<iceroot> ronalds_m: it will kill everything and the program does not have time to unlock files, close sockets and so on, if a program needs -9 normally its a bad program
<ronalds_m> steam is good programm
<kunji> ronalds_m: as iceroot says though, -9 isn't good for the same reason it always works... it doesn't play nice, so try killing without it first
<oldude67> running lubuntu 12.10 with hard drive running lvm, how long should it normally take for a 80 gig hard drive to fsck and repair broken packages threw the grub menu under recovery?
<AcidRain> can anyone help me out. as soon as i boot my ubuntu computer, it passes the splash screen then i get a no signal! the issue occured when the xsessions-error.log was 50gig. i managed to delete the file before i restarted. any solutions?
<StephenS> BluesKaj, what to search for?
<AcidRain> can anyone help me out. as soon as i boot my ubuntu computer, it passes the splash screen then i get a no signal! the issue occured when the xsessions-error.log was 50gig. i managed to delete the file before i restarted. any solutions?
<AcidRain> sry for double post
<javiasa> AnalogConspiracy: thanks, it dont work. it is a samsung n130 with a chipset Intel 945GSE + ICH7M
<BluesKaj> StephenS, additional drivers , the ati drivers should show up in a dialog
<AcidRain> anyone to help me out here?
<BluesKaj> !additional drivers | StephenS
<StephenS> BluesKaj, nothing showed up
<excito> could somebody please help me get the original ambiance theme back with all the icons? I think I accidentaly deleted something while trying to set up themes - http://i.imgur.com/mWmoekG.png
<StephenS> also bot doesnt pm me either
<StephenS> maybe I already have drivers installed with auto update? How can I check if I have installed it already?
<AcidRain> my ubuntu computer wont boot
<BluesKaj> yeah the bot doesn't have that factoid anymore
<AcidRain> how can i boot into command console and try to remove gnome2 and reinstall it?
<oldude67> AcidRain, can you get into recovery mode in grub?
<AcidRain> oldude67, im not rly sure how to do that?
<StephenS> eh Graphics driver: Unknown
<StephenS> I just bought new graphic card today
<oldude67> AcidRain, do you see a grub menu when you boot?
<AcidRain> oldude67, lol ya
<BluesKaj> StephenS,  type jockey in the run command search (alt+f2)
<oldude67> AcidRain, then got advanced user and then to recovery mode
<AcidRain> oldude67, then what?
<StephenS> BluesKaj, nothing
<oldude67> AcidRain, it has an option to boot in to base line
<StephenS> now I have two searches in historu showing :(
<StephenS> history*
<excito> How to get back the original theme and icons for ubuntu? I accidentaly deleted something and only have high contrast theme in appearance settings?
<kunji> StephenS: Additional Drivers has been moved to Software Sources, it's a tab there now
<excito> here's the problematic image of the current theme and no ambiance original theme - http://i.imgur.com/mWmoekG.png
<BluesKaj> kunji, yeah but it should show up in the run command ?
<trism> excito: make sure light-themes is installed
<excito> trism, how does one go about doing that?
<StephenS> ok Im in that
<kunji> BluesKaj: Software Sources should, I believe Additional Drivers does not.
<StephenS> now what?
<BluesKaj> kunji, not good
<trism> excito: sudo apt-get install light-themes; in a terminal
<StephenS> It says Im using x.0rg ATI/
<StephenS> AMD/ATI display wrapper
<StephenS> from xserver-xorg
<qwebirc739989> Testing.
<StephenS> does this mean I have druver? If so, why it says in about info that I dont have?
<AcidRain> worse linux idea ever: append logs to xsessions-errors.log
<excito> perfect. Thank you very much trism
<kunji> BluesKaj: Yeah.. there wasn't really any legacy support on that, one day it was just like that all of a sudden T.T
<excito> trism: everything works/looks perfect now. Thanks once more
<BluesKaj> time to realign and resync the factoids
<Cenerentolo> hi all, how can i block hated sites from google research on firefox?
<kunji> Cenerentolo: I don't think you can stop them from showing up in the search, you mean block following the links?
<Cenerentolo> I mean, are there some options to have a personal block list for my research on google using firefox?
<BluesKaj> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<AcidRain> oldude67, im in the grub prompt
<AcidRain> this doesnt look like a recovery promot
<oldude67> AcidRain, in the grub menu it has an advanced user mode, in it it has a recovery mode.
<AcidRain> oldude67, ok got it. im reparing project packages
<Dennis8162> Me again
<Dennis8162> IT stil wont work :(
<Dennis8162> i did everything you said
<gordon_> how do i set quassel back to its default?
<Rawad> hi
<AcidRain> when trying to login through console. i have a scrolling error saying: unable to enumerate usb device on port 2
<AcidRain> how do i fix this so i can login >_>
<AcidRain> its typing over my username and password
<Dennis8162> Heres the error i get: http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12296728/img/Images/270213-1813.jpg
<llutz> AcidRain: just type blindly and login
<Azure_> guys
<Azure_> i need help
<AcidRain> llutz, cool man it worked
<Azure_> one of my friends wants windows back
<Dennis8162> why isnt it working :(
<Azure_> he had linux before, he has swap, /, and his DATA partition
<AcidRain> one more thing. how do i start the x server?
<Azure_> he wanted to install windows but he wasn?t able to delete the swap partition
<Azure_> so he wanted me to ask
<Azure_> how to delete a linux-swap partition?
<AcidRain> startx, when using this command. i get error: failed to activate core devices
<kunji> Azure_: Boot from a livecd and use gparted, if he want's to use the space for his windows partition though, then he'll need to resize the windows partition, so he should make a full backup before doing that to be safe.
<Pici> Azure_: if for some reason the windows installer won't delete it, you can load up an Ubuntu live-cd, and use gparted from there to manage your partitions
<BluesKaj> Azure_, with a partitoner app or live cd , delete the swap , the expand the preceding partition into the freeapce where swap used to be
<Dennis8162> help,,, please???
<oldude67> AcidRain, you are in recovery mode, try rebooting
<Azure_> there is no windows partition currently
<Azure_> only unallocated space, swap and his DATA drive
<gordon_> i have a video bug where there is a blur line 3/4 of the way up the screen
<AcidRain> oldude67, i just dont know what to do man
<BluesKaj> Dennis8162, have you run a md5 sum on your ubuntu OS image ?
<oldude67> type reboot
<AcidRain> oldude67, im rebooting. but all of this is scary. how am i going to get my files back when all fails?
<AcidRain> i run like.... 15 servers. all of which are very important to me
<Dennis8162> whats a md5sum?
<kunji> Azure_: Ok, then expanding isn't needed, that space will just be all set for windows to use when installing after using gparted to delete the swap
<Azure_> kunji
<BluesKaj> !md5sum
<Azure_> ok
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Azure_> thanks
<Azure_> downloaded gparted and burning it
<Azure_> thanks god i brought my notebook to him
<Bray90820> so is there  a way to tur off the onscreen eybord when using a physical one
<AcidRain> Dennis8162, to be more precise. and md5sum is a hash of a certain data block used to check the integrity of a download by re md5 hashing it and comparing the 2 hashes against each other
<AnalogConspiracy> OerHeks, it didn't work. :(
<Dennis8162> ok
<gordon_> is there a way to tell if my computer parts (video card, SSD, etc) are supported by ubuntu ?
<zAo^> How can I adjust the screen brightness in xfce?
<Azure_> kanji, thanks for help
<Dennis8162> g2g
<Azure_> *kunji
<AcidRain> oldude67, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=8a835738043db1e30fb949e120c9b77c&p=8621525&postcount=10 this is very similar to my issue
<AnalogConspiracy> I was wondering if maybe someone could help me try tethering my phone to the computer and using the internet that way? My phone is rooted, it's an LG Optimus Elite from Virgin Mobile, and I'd like to use easytether to connect to the internet.
<Azure_> my friend says he tried to delete the partition before from a linux cd but it wasn?t visible
<Azure_> he said it looked just as unallocated space
<zAo^> AnalogConspiracy: why not use Wifi tethering?
<AnalogConspiracy> My WiFi USB adapter is still not working. It randomly stops.
<kunji> Azure_: Sounds like it's already deleted then.
<oldude67> AcidRain, that post says the person is out of hard drive space, is that your issue as well?\
<AnalogConspiracy> I've never seen or even heard of problems like this before. But give me one moment.
<AcidRain> oldude67, actually its very possible
<AcidRain> oldude67, my issue is that the xsessions-error.log file got up to 60gig ish.
<Azure_> kunji, when we load the windows setup, it is there
<AnalogConspiracy> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271] Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader) Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<AnalogConspiracy> Here's the lsusb for my WiFi Adapter. It's a NetGear WNA1100 N-150 Wireless Adapter.
<oldude67> AcidRain, well then you need to go back into recovery mode and try freeing up some disk space.
<AcidRain> oldude67, i deleted the file, but then when i restarted, i am approached with this issue
<kunji> AnalogConspiracy: I've seen and heard of them.. only conclusion I could draw though was faulty hardware T.T in my cases.
<AcidRain> oldude67, so your saying its possible the file didnt delete?
<AnalogConspiracy> kunji: :'(
<kunji> Azure_: Are you sure gparted doesn't see it then?
<oldude67> AcidRain, check your disk space.
<Azure_> kunji, he did not use gparted
<HappyNewYear13> what's the name of that device similar to a calculator where some worker from an x company goes house by house to register data, but insead of anotating on a paper he/she registers it there, and you can write a digital signature too. it's like a pocket pc but with many buttons like a calculator. what's its name?
<Azure_> alright, we booted gparted up
<Azure_> we don?t understand those keycap settings
<AcidRain> oldude67, ok. trying to get into recovery now. it takes like 20min to get there :/
<Azure_> keymap
<kunji> Azure_: keymap?  Just go with something that looks standard, if there's a default value it's probably fine
<sssdf> do i need to reconnect in order to use vpn ?
<oldude67> AcidRain, sorry for the mishap, didnt realize you might be out of space.
<gordon_> i have a video problem is this the right channel to ask for help ?
<AcidRain> oldude67, its cool man! thanks for your help! i hope we can get this figured out
<kunji> Azure_: Oh.. you're using the gparted specific livecd, I actually haven't used that before, I use the Ubuntu LiveCD which happens to have gparted on it.  That should work pretty much the same way though.
<oldude67> AcidRain, have to leave for now, just ask in room others can help as well.
<Azure_> well, ubuntu isn?t light anymore
<sssdf> i mean if i set up a vpn right now do i need to restart the connection in order to connect to vpn ?
<AcidRain> lol. no they cant
<AcidRain> :P
<Azure_> gparted sees it!
<AnalogConspiracy> So yeah, anyways. I'd like to try usb tethering, but I don't know anything about it. Easytether seems to be the easiest option. And I know it will work. When I do try to connect, I see the two green lights when it tries to connect. Meaning, I think I'm already close to establishing a connection. I can't figure out why it won't though.
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  I haven't followed, but repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help -- in 1 line
<sssdf> anyone ?
<kunji> Azure_: good, I don't think it's mounted, so just right click and delete, then the green checkmark to apply the changes.
<kunji> Azure_: If it when ahead and used it, then you'll need to right click -> swapoff first.
<AcidRain> MonkeyDust, issue is currently: im out of disk space. and i am trying to get into recovery mode to attempt to delete some
<wdennis> Hi all - what do I need to do to get my custom-compiled libvirtd daemon to start on boot? (i.e. how to add a program to start on boot)
<Azure_> kunji, now i see why we weren't able to delete it, the swap was deleted but fell under /dev/sda1 so it became extended
<Azure_> oh man
<kunji> wdennis: I want to say rc.local
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  is this useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2198752/adding-a-start-up-via-command-line-ubuntu
<Azure_> i think there is no possible way to move it out from /dev/sda1?
<wdennis> kunji: thought about that, but is there a way to add it into /etc/init.d like the other services?
<gordon_> i am new to ubuntu is this the right channel to ask about technical problems ?
<AcidRain> MonkeyDust, no not rly :/
<kunji> Azure_: Hmm, are both that and the data partition in the same logical partition?
<kunji> gordon_: yep, right place
<Azure_> yes
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  or this: scroll down to rc.local http://linux.bihlman.com/2010/learn-linux-help/running-commands-at-startup-in-debian-and-ubuntu-the-simplest-approach/
<Azure_> and the soon-to-be windows partition is just in sda
<Azure_> before linux, only the data was logical
<dn4> where does my usb hdd show up at in ubuntu
<sssdf> places
<kunji> Azure_: Ok, so then I guess you would probably want to delete the swap, then resize the logical to move it over so the start corresponds with the start of the data partition.
<Azure_> well, he told me that he didn?t want linux anymore cause he didn?t like the look
<gordon_> under system settings / details graphics says unknown and i have a video glitch where there is a blur line from the left side of my screen all the way to the right side of the screen which only happens when i scroll up or down
<Spine> Anyone know how to get to the cmd+shift apple keys on ubuntu?
<Spine> I really need squiggly () and brackets
<Azure_> kunji, the swap is already deleted
<Azure_> it is now ?unallocated? under dev/sda1
<Azure_> and i need to move that unallocated to dev/sda
<gordon_> i tried all the ubuntu restricted and updated the system
<Azure_> if someone can upload a picture or a really detailed manual, please do so
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<gordon_> is there a way to get the right graphics drivers ?
<kunji> Azure_: Well, you don't move it to /dev/sda... /dev/sda just refers to the entire drive
<Azure_> kunji, sorry i am a linux noob
<kunji> Azure_: So basically /dev/sd<x>  are devices, in this case it's a hard drive.  Then numbers are used to enumerate partitions.  Basically what you want here is one partition that has your data, and everything else to be unallocated.
<Azure_> exactly
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<kunji> Azure_: So delete anything that's not the data partition, and not the logical partition that contains the data partition.  Then right click the logical partition (the extra colored border) and select resize/move and resize it so it just contains the data partition.
<StephenS> Hey
<StephenS> I lost connection, anyway when I do ssh to some server I have password delay
<StephenS> I tried everything, installed sshd, and then put UseDNS no in sshd_config and restart ssh, which not helped
<StephenS> I re-logged as user, and still the same error, I put gasp to no and still nothing
<StephenS> I'm clueless what to do else..
<StephenS> That password delay prompt is a tricky one dunno what to do
<ajacom> i made a mistake and typed sudo chmod 777 /lib ... how can I restore its permissions ?
<kunji> Azure_: hmm, is there a way you can post a screenshot somewhere, it would help me see exactly how things are layed out
<LS\MFT> One question, does indicator-weather work again?
<LS\MFT> I thought it didn't work.
<jrib> ajacom: change it back to 755
<ajacom> jrib, thanks
<Azure_> kunji, no way to post a screenshot
<AcidRain> ok all. i am in recovery mode. how can i locate the xsession-error.log file. im not seeing it inside of /var/log
<AcidRain> any advice?
<bekks> ajacom: Did you use -R ?
<jrib> StephenS: did you restart the server after making changes to your sshd_config?
<Azure_> i can just make a pastebin pastie that shows the partitions
<k3ks> Hey, I've got a problem with my network connection, every 5min or so all TCP connections drop
<llutz> AcidRain: /home/username/.xsession-errors
<kunji> Azure_: Sure, that would help I thijnk
<Bray90820> is there a way to turn off the onsceen keybored from the menubar
<k3ks> Has anybody an idea where to start looking for the source of the problem?
<StephenS> jrib, yes I did, sudo service ssh restart after I edited ssh/sshd_config
<StephenS> it did not helped
<jrib> StephenS: what ubuntu version?
<StephenS> 12.1
<StephenS> 10
<AcidRain> llutz, its not located there either
<jrib> StephenS: can you pastebin your current sshd_config?
<HeXiLeD> how do i get iperf to run as system service on ubuntu ?
<StephenS> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HeXiLeD> manuelly it is iperf -s -D
<AcidRain> how can i view files from command line that are hidden?
<HeXiLeD> *manually
<AcidRain> i did sudo dir
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<llutz> AcidRain: ls -la /home/username/.xsession-errors
<ajacom> bekks, nope
<ajacom> sudo
<StephenS> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571331/
<AcidRain> llutz, ok. i see the file. and i deleted it using rm .xsessios-errors.log
<AcidRain> but when i execute df command. it says still 100%
<StephenS> I have GSSAPIAuthentication set to no
<newroad> hmmmm
<StephenS> and UseDNS to no, other is by default.
<StephenS> Do I need to restart PC? :D
<diverdude> How do i search in man files?
<Pici> diverdude: within a particular one?
<newroad> what would cause my virtualbox icon to stop working? when I double click the icon, the app never loads. But if I open virtualbox via command line, it works fine?
<diverdude> Pici,  i want to find -g inside man g++
<Pici> diverdude: type /-g   and then press enter
<llutz> diverdude:  /-g
<Pici> diverdude: press n to go to the next match
<AcidRain> llutz, after this. i did rm -rf ~/.Trash/*. still 100% full
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<diverdude> thx
<llutz> AcidRain: you did that as root? ~ refers to /root then, maybe not what you want
<Bray90820> is there a way to turn off the onsceen keybored from the menu bar
<Azure_> kunji
<Azure_> http://pastebin.com/Hn3BMJ59
<stacky> is there any problem in graphics compatibility of HP-dv6 with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<StephenS> jrib, what to do?
<goodtime> Bray90820: you turn it off with you display in system settings
<jrib> StephenS: try disabling gssapi authentication client-side (in ssh_config and not sshd_config)
<goodtime> your*
<jrib> StephenS: there's lots of discussion here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/84899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84899 in openssh (Ubuntu) "SSH with GSSAPIAuthentication option on SSH servers are very slow" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kunji> Azure_: Ok, yeah, you'll want to resize /dev/sda1, there should be unallocated space at the start of it, so you can shrink it to start at the same place as /dev/sda5
<AcidRain> llutz, the only thing located in my trash folder are a few small files.
<AcidRain> i dont think the xsession-errors.log file deleted, even though it said it did
<Azure_> ok
<llutz> AcidRain: "ls -lah /home/username/.xsession-errors   " to check, and DON't remove that file, while X is running...
<Bray90820> goodtime i know that but i was wondering if there way a way to quickly just turn it on an off when switch from from my on schreen to my phisical keybored
<Bray90820> physical
<kunji> Azure_: So there's the rectangle for /dev/sda5, and a bigger one around it for /dev/sda1, right click the bigger one and choose resize/move
<newroad> what would cause my virtualbox icon to stop working? when I double click the icon, the app never loads. But if I open virtualbox via command line, it works fine?
<goodtime> oic
<AcidRain> llutz, no such file or directory
<AcidRain> llutz, im in the console right now. no gui
<StephenS> jrib, I have read a lot on google about problem and still not working ill try to edit ssh
<AcidRain> x wont boot cause of no disk space
<kunji> Azure_: There should be a rectangle with arrows on the end, grab the left one and drag it as far to the right as it will go.
<kunji> *ends
<llutz> AcidRain: ln -s /dev/null /home/username/.xsession-errors                 then reboot
<AcidRain> llutz, do i need to include the file ext
<AcidRain> ?
<AcidRain> its .log
<Azure_> it worked kunji
<Azure_> you are the best!
<llutz> AcidRain: xsession-errors.log? odd filename
<Bray90820> goodtime do you know of any way to do what i want
<kunji> Azure_: ^_^
<AcidRain> llutz, wat is odd about that? :/
<Azure_> kunji, one last question, are those 2MB at end normal? (see the pastie)
<AcidRain> oh wait. your right ^_^ nvm. sry
<llutz> AcidRain: because the file usually is .xsession-errors
<AcidRain> llutz, ok man. rebooting. lets see if this works
<AcidRain> llutz, seems to be doing better than normal
<kunji> Azure_: They're fairly normal, you'll get them depending on how alignment is done for the partitions.  I wouldn't bother moving the partition to get that space.
<Azure_> ok
<AcidRain> llutz, it even mounted drives properly this time :D
<AcidRain> !!!!
<Azure_> so i guess now i should click the green Apply icon
<Azure_> right?
<AcidRain> BAM! way to pull me llutz im at the gnome desktop
<kunji> Azure_: yep
<AcidRain> though my disk is still at 100%!
<llutz> AcidRain: find ~ -type f -size +10000000
<Azure_> kunji, now i can close it, reboot and install windows?
<llutz> AcidRain: find ~ -type f -size +1G (easier than counting zeros)
<goodtime> bah
<kunji> Azure_: Yep, should be all set
<Guest7041> I have wirelles problem... When i try to turn it on, netbook just restarts.. im using ubuntu 12.04
<StephenS> kunji,
<AcidRain> llutz, there is 1 file that i have downloaded that is bigger than 1 gig
<AcidRain> llutz, it appears ubuntu is reading the disk space incorrectly
<AnalogConspiracy> Can someone please help me tether my phone with easytether?
<kunji> StephenS: ?
<Guest7041> can anyone at least try to help me...
<AcidRain> llutz, i can create files.... but im at 100%
<Pici> AnalogConspiracy: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<AnalogConspiracy> It's not connecting to it.
<AnalogConspiracy> I have the internet because of WiFi tethering, but I'd really like to have a wired connection.
<maitake> oh my god.. just having a gnome 3 moment here.
<maitake> i love ubuntu so much [/emo]
<BillyZane2> rly
<BillyZane2> is gnome3 that good?
<goodtime> Guest7041: see if your wierless ia activated in your network dir.
<BillyZane2> i heard gnome 2 was filled fixed, so they had nothing to do but break it with gnome 3. maybe that was a joke
<goodtime> oops wierless*
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> wireless*
<goodtime> goodgreif
<Guest7041> goodtime im new to ubuntu so you must be more precise... where to find network dir
<goodtime> you might have to activate it
<thebishop> the ubuntu backup utility bugged me today, so i decided to use it.  hey, it's pretty good!
<AcidRain> llutz, disk usage analyzer says that none of my drives are even close to being 30% full. yet df command shows drives at 100%
<AcidRain> llutz, or rather, my main internal drive
<Azure_> windows is installing
<Azure_> thank you for helping kunji
<Azure_> i am sorry for all linux-guys that i am installing windows but that is on friends computer
<Azure_> i use linux myself :D
<dfx> hello guys can someone check this and tell me if my hd is dead cus i cant formate it http://pastie.org/6349300#20
<Azure_> i am just not a in-windows-linux-partition-expert :P
<Guest7041> goodtime: where is network dir...? im new to ubuntu so i have hard time
<jtoy> what is teh recommended way toget java autoamted  on ubuntu? this doesnt seem to wokr: https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6
<jtoy> mine dies wiht [x] Downloading jdk-6u41-linux-i586.bin :    http://: Invalid host name.
<AcidRain> how can i make ubuntu recalculate the disk space being used?
<goodtime> hang on Guest7041
<BrainBug[BE]> Hello, I've got a question. I Had some problems with the tg3 driver (wired network broadcom), as I was troubleshooting I saw that the lsmod of tg3 was 0 in 'used by'. Now everything is working with the tg3 driver but still shows up as 0, why is this happening, shouldn't it be 1 (for my wired network)?
<codephobic> hi
<goodtime> Guest7041:  what distro are you useing
<Guest7041> ubuntu 12.04
<codephobic> what's the best way to remote desktop into a debian squeeze machine from ubuntu 12.10?
<goodtime> ok
<captain_cook> hi, is there a programm for linux mint or ubuntu that broadcast football game streams?
<goodtime> goto your ubuntu tab at the top of your tab will be a ubuntu logo
<goodtime> left click it and then there should be a search engine
<goodtime> type network
<AcidRain> im currently running bleachbit as root
<AcidRain> i dont think this will fix ubuntu reading bad disk space
<goodtime> there should be a folder "networks
<purefusion> how do I scroll the CLI scrollback when running Ubuntu Server?
<na__> problem with sound, abruptly stops in flash while video continues to work fine.
<Pici> purefusion: shift-pageup generally
<gigabot> on my mac its command up
<gigabot> lol
<gordon_> its been 30 minutes since i asked a question. is this common ? do i need to repost my question and how long should i wait? or do i need to come back another time?
<BrainBug[BE]> AcidRain, I'm no expert, but you did not set quota right (quota -v )?
<Guest7041> netngood NetworkManager?
<goodtime> go into that folder and there you should be able to enable it.
<na__> it is reported at launchpad.net
<purefusion> gigabot: I'm running it on a Mac, but only in Parallels, and Cmd+Up doesn't work for me
<AcidRain> BrainBug[BE], i dont know anything about a quota
<na__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1133132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1133132 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Intel HDA PCH chip, audio stops during flash videos." [Undecided,New]
<BrainBug[BE]> AcidRain, try quota -v to see if it says something like "x quota usage been used"
<Guest7041> goodtime: to edit NetworkManager.state?
<na__> anyone can help!!!
<goodtime> nope
<goodtime> it should just say wireless
<Guest7041> ok it says wirelles is Unavaiable
<AcidRain> BrainBug[BE], quota isnt installed
<purefusion> Pici: ah, apparently shift+pageup doesn't work after a recent nano'ing...
<AcidRain> BAM! bleachbit as root fixe dme up!
<BrainBug[BE]> AcidRain, maybe it's a lvm problem, found this one : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10776/why-are-partion-size-and-df-output-different
<goodtime> theres your answer then sorry
<AcidRain> 11% disk space. thanks everyone for your help
<Guest7041> And when i tred to turn it on i restarted again
<goodtime> hmmmm
<AcidRain> special love goes to llutz and the other guy :P
<purefusion> gigabot: got it working, it's shift+fn+up ...it just wasn't working for me after having recently used nano
<Guest7041> goodtime: Anymore ideas? or to start reinstalling system
<goodtime> Guest7041: hard to say seeing that im on a desktop right now at the momment
<StephenS> jrib, it works :)
<chamunks> Mother of god why UEFI why!!! I really just want to install ubuntu on this sony vaio...
<Guest7041> goodtime: It works fine when i start system from flash
<chamunks> Can I remove the harddrive out of this laptop and transplant it into a machine that will allow me to install the ubuntu files onto it using unetbootin then transplant the drive back into the vaio?
<goodtime> yeah
<chamunks> because windows 8 is a trainwreck
<haris_> hi.i have problem with new ubuntu 12.10
<newroad> what would cause my virtualbox icon to stop working? when I double click the icon, the app never loads. But if I open virtualbox via command line, it works fine?
<goodtime> i know there has tobe some setting for that
<haris_> i cannot find dvd here
<newroad> ah, I just figured it out
<newroad> the new bumblebee update has broken my bumblebee
<chamunks> uefi is blocking me from being able to boot from the livedisk
<chamunks> is there a way to force uefi to just die in a fire and let me do what I intend to do with my own hardware?
<StephenS> how can I make when onclick sidebar icon, to minimaze?
<StephenS> Like that thing on windows?
<goodtime> Guest7041: do you see the wireless symbol in you top bar?
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<Guest7041> goodtime: i see netwok simbol...
<goodtime> right click right on it
<Guest7041> goodtime: when i try to activate itnetbook just restarts
<StephenS> is ubuntu 12.10 the same almost as 12.04/?
<StephenS> is it multiarch/?
<Pici> StephenS: Both are multiarch
<StephenS> !multiarch
<goodtime> i use 12.04lts because there will be updates for it for years to come
<Guest7041> goodtime: Il just reinstall system
<goodtime> heh ok but theres a way man
<goodtime> im sure
<StephenS> ok and how about that clicking
<StephenS> I have that sidebar, and when I click on icon, I wish to minimaze/maximaze like on windows
<goodtime> its not the sidebar
<Guest7041> goodtime: sure there is the way but this is faster :D
<StephenS> Launcher*
<no_gravity> Hey! Im trying to install some Desktop on an EC2 micro instance with ubuntu 12.04. "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" results in "ubuntu-desktop" not found. Isnt that the name of this default unity desktop?
<goodtime> its the little wifi symbol in the top right corner
<goodtime> right click that
<Guest7041> ok..
<goodtime> Guest7041:  do you see anything?
<Guest7041> goodtime: eneble Network,eneble wirelles,edit connections
<goodtime> enable wireless!!! thats it man.
<goodtime> left click enablewireless
<Guest7041> goodtime: you kidding me??? I said that my problem is that when i enable it my note book restarts
<tgunr> Im getting the error 'sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu' usinging sudo, looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361 I double checked my /etc/hosts file and hostname which both have the name 'ubuntu'. Where do I go from here to fix this?
<goodtime> oic hmm idk man
<away> tgunr, what command exactly are you using?
<tgunr> sudo -s
<goodtime> try sudo bash tgunr
<StephenS> can someone tell me about that launcher
<tgunr> same message
<StephenS> minimaze/maximaze thing? Also where is icon when I click on it to display desktop only
<StephenS> tgunr, which message?
<no_gravity> How do you install a desktop on Ubuntu 12.04 via apt-get?
<StephenS> I disconnected I don't see some of it
<tgunr> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<iceroot> tgunr: you changed the hostname and did not open a new terminal?
<no_gravity> I was able to install gnome with "apt-get install gnome-core". How do I install unity?
<ronalds_m> if laptop restarts on enabling network, you should really go for service..
<goodtime> are you root tgunr
<iceroot> no_gravity: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tgunr> no, everything is fine there after a restart
<tgunr> yes
<Guest7041> goodtime: alredy half way reinstalling... ty anyway :D
<goodtime> ok np
<tigrang> Does hard drive spin down and power off when laptop enters standby?
<jamesgcd> tigrang: it should
<Sashmo_> I was reading somewhere that there is a wine trick that can allow me to use windows drivers on linux, has anyone heard of this??
<Guest7041> goodtime: next time i wont turn off wirelles and no problem
<no_gravity> iceroot: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<goodtime> yes no_gravity
<tgunr> one thing i did notice was in /etc/resolv my domain is not set from the DHCP server, all my other machines using DHCP have a domain
<iceroot> no_gravity: cat /etc/issue
<jamesgcd> Sashmo_: Wine isn't designed to offer that functionality, you may be thinking of a program I forget the name of what lets you use Windows WiFi drivers, it does it different if you care about the technical aspects but may be what youre thinking of
<Sashmo_> NDSUIwrapper?
<no_gravity> iceroot: stupid me - i was on the wrong box :)
<tgunr> on a mac i can do `ipconfig get packet en0' to see the dhcp reply, don't see a ipconfig on ub
<jamesgcd> Sashmo_: something like that. All I know is it doesn't use the actual drivers just the configuration files inside of them. I can research it if you like
<iceroot> Sashmo_: wine can not handle drivers
<iceroot> Sashmo_: you mean "ndiswrapper" for wifi-drivers
<goodtime> wine stinks anyhow lol
<Sashmo_> so, what can I do? woudl ndiswrapper work for other things like capture cards?
<jamesgcd> Sashmo_: No. It's designed for WiFi only, and as I said, Wine won't work with Drivers and they have no intention of ever making it do so if I remember correctly.
<Sashmo_> hmm, so no other way?
<iceroot> Sashmo_: no
<jamesgcd> Sashmo_: you're pretty much stuck to looking for Linux drivers for the capture card
<Sashmo_> kk thanks
<Sashmo_> know anyone that will work with the source code of the source driver and make one for linux?
<kirk601> i recently installed gdm and went from the default ubuntu (13.04) window manager to lightdm. while running lightdm programs would close after being open a few seconds and a several programs wouldnt open at all. i got it back to the default window manager and its working fine again but now i want to go to gdm and try it. can anyone help me?
<iceroot> Sashmo_: when there is a open source driver there is normally also a linux-driver
<jamesgcd> Sashmo_: It'd be hard so much even getting the source since most drivers are closed source on hardware which isn't well documented. I can't say there's no chance of finding someone here willing, but you're most likely to get better help just searching Google :p
<kirk601> its already installed, so i cant run the first time setup that lets you change from default to GDM
<iceroot> Sashmo_: but i never heard of open source drivers for capture cards
<StephenS> I have two sound outputs, usb headphones and analog speakers, speakers work while usb dont
<StephenS> In output I see both recognized, but the question is how to switch between those two?
<Sashmo_> iceroot: I'm working with a reseller of these capture cards, and they gave me the source code for the windows drivers, so what I really need is someone to port them to linux
<iceroot> Sashmo_: which licence?
<Sashmo_> iceroot: licenese?? dont get it?
<joshu> hi I'm trying to boot an old macbook air 2008 with ubuntu desktop 12.04 burnt on DVD….it boots and then it gets stuck with a blinking cursor….I don't understand why it doesn't work
<iceroot> Sashmo_: what licence does the source-code have
<jamesgcd> Sashmo_: To avoid any legal issues you should really make sure you're even allowed to just hand out the source first :p, just to ensure you don't get into trouble for it. That's what iceroot means by lisence I believe
<Sashmo_> jamesgcd: I have all of that.  Its straight from the company
<joshu> btw I used this iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<StephenS> help pls
<chamunks> Can I format a windows 8 uefi drive on a secondary computer and not have any complications from doing that?
<Sashmo_> iceroot: I have full permission to do what ever I need to make the driver to work in linux
<chamunks> I dont know how to ask this question any simpler.
<streulma> joshu: I know what you have to do :)
<chamunks> I would like to completely remove windows 8 from a computer that has no apparent option to boot linux via any means
<joshu> streulma ok I'm all ears :D
<chamunks> uefi really doesnt appear to support booting an installer disk.
<iceroot> Sashmo_: check the licence first
<streulma> joshu: you need 2 devices, one cd and one USB
<iceroot> Sashmo_: and does the driver use non-free firmware and so on
<streulma> joshu: boot from the cd, the reason is that it not find a root device
<streulma> joshu: if you boot from cd, it will use BIOS emulation boot and not EFI
<streulma> joshu: if that just not works, try to boot from the USB (ok, it's EFI)
<iceroot> Sashmo_: and normally you should contact the kernel hackers at the LKML (Linux kernel mailing list) with that
<Sashmo_> iceroot: thanks for the help
<joshu> streulma sorry I'm confused…I thought the amd64+mac.iso was modified to work on Macs due to EFI issues….and the MBA 2008 only has one USB port I don't have a hub handy right now
<iceroot> Sashmo_: but when the driver is not FOSS, i dont think someone will handle that
<Sashmo_> iceroot: ok, good to know, thanks
<streulma> joshu: yes but that's the method
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I connect with my android to internet thru ubuntu?
<streulma> joshu: and booting from CD with Alt ?
<jamesgcd> mojtaba: you want Ubuntu to uses android's internet, or the other way around?
<streulma> joshu: then you have a menu to choose, and choose "Windows" cd
<joshu> streulma yes correct that is what I've done
<iceroot> mojtaba: you want that ubuntu will be the access point?
<mojtaba> jamesgcd: the other way.
<iceroot> !ics | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mojtaba> iceroot: I just want to set the gateway the ubuntu to android.
<joshu> streulma I've done that several times….and it shows the purple screen and then it shows black screen with underscore cursor blocking in top left corner
<jamesgcd> mojtaba: If you have WiFi but aren't using it, creating a wifi hotspot the way that link shows how is definitely the easiest way. Unfortunately, I don't think you can share the connection with WiFi if you're using the same WiFi card to receive it, although I think that wouldn't be a problem here
<mojtaba> I have proxy settings in my ubuntu, and want to connect to the internet via my ubuntu from my android device.
<mojtaba> I am connected to the internet through the wifi access point with both devices.
<iceroot> mojtaba: you are confusing it
<streulma> mojtaba: you want to use the internet connection from Ubuntu ?
<iceroot> mojtaba: what system should be the gateway?
<streulma> mojtaba: the best thing is share a wired internet connection over wifi
<mojtaba> iceroot: I have android device and ubuntu laptop. with ubuntu I can bypass the filtering, but with android I can not.
<iceroot> mojtaba: so you want android to use ubuntu as the gateway
<mojtaba> iceroot: yes
<mgolisch> mojtaba: how do you bypass it?
<iceroot> mojtaba: read the ics-link from ubottu
<Zentaur> Hi
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with a very basic question?
<iceroot> !details | Zentaur
<ubottu> Zentaur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mojtaba> iceroot: I have proxy server settings, also I can boot my laptop with tails.
<iceroot> mojtaba: what?
<iceroot> mojtaba: you read the link?
<Zentaur> i need to start the sftware that came with my UPS. it is correctly installed
<Zentaur> well, i need to execute by entering cd /opt/upspilot/
<Zentaur> and then ./monitor
<mgolisch> Zentaur: and that fails?
<mgolisch> Zentaur: whats the error message?
<Zentaur> i can do t in the terminal but i want to meke a button in alacarte
<mgolisch> Zentaur: make a shell script with those commands then
<Zentaur> that's it mgolisch  :)
<genii-around> Zentaur: Perhaps see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Installing_custom_init-scripts
<Zentaur> but how can i do it in a line?
<T4b> I've got an usb-ethernet-adapter (mcs7830) which works out of the box on an other arm-linux system I own (Pandora) but on this one here it doesn't. lsusb find's it, but it's not in NetworkManager's menu like I'm used to. I haven't got a clue what to do now.
<T4b> (obviously, because I'm asking in this channel, I'm using Ubuntu here. To be exact it's Lubuntu 12.04 which was modified by some people to run on the mk802)
<iceroot> T4b: technicly its not Lubuntu
<iceroot> T4b: like raspbian is not debian and mint is not ubuntu
<T4b> iceroot: I think but for some hacks to make it run it's the same as Lubuntu. Does it still not count as Lubuntu?
<iceroot> T4b: no
<iceroot> T4b: normally these hacks are kernel-based
<lisandrop05> hello to every one, I'm making script to download and compress using 7z and I'm getting this error: System error:
<lisandrop05> Too many open files
<iceroot> T4b: and we dont support modified version of ubuntu/lubuntu
<lisandrop05> can any one tell me something about it?
<iceroot> lisandrop05: how many files?
<lisandrop05> just one
<iceroot> lisandrop05: and you want to search for "ulimit"
<iceroot> lisandrop05: one?
<lisandrop05> ulimit?
<iceroot> lisandrop05: only one file in the archive?
<lisandrop05> I don't know what it is
<iceroot> lisandrop05: could you paste your command and the extact error message?
<lisandrop05> I just want to compress 1 file
<iceroot> !paste | lisandrop05
<ubottu> lisandrop05: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lisandrop05> tes I cant
<lisandrop05> wget $URL
<lisandrop05> 7z a -v$(echo $Size) -mx8 YOUR-FILE.7z /home/lisandro/$file
<lisandrop05> and the error
<rzyz> Hello, i want to reinstall fonts packages ( with apt-get --reinstall install). Can't find the packages to reinstall... does someone know which one are?
<lisandrop05> Creating archive YOUR-FILE.7z
<iceroot> lisandrop05: is $file empty? so that you are compressing the complete home-dir?
<lisandrop05> Compressing  cantor-dbg_4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<root_> #ubuntu-manual
<lisandrop05> System error:
<lisandrop05> Too many open files
<lisandrop05> no the File is not empty
<lisandrop05> iceroot: the output of the command show
<lisandrop05> the file
<lisandrop05> I'm compressing
<serp_> close some files nd try again
<T4b> iceroot: So where else should I get support? And I don't think it's a problem with the distro, it's just that I haven't gotten a clue on what to try next. May I need to load a kernel module, what would be it's name on vanilla ubuntu?
<lisandrop05> the file exist
<yigal> amen
<lisandrop05> and is writeable
<T4b> How would I find that out myself?
<wilx> Hi.
<wilx> Has anybody tried to play the game Warzone 2100 after recent update of the package in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> T4b: maybe try #ubuntu-arm
<iceroot> T4b: if i get it correctly you are using it on arm
<wilx> It seems to me that units pathing is dumber than it used to be.
<Ziber> If I wanted to, I could use ldap to create user accounts on a particular server, right?
<iceroot> Ziber: yes
<wilx> The units cannot circle around even a small group of other units and get stuck not going to their destination.
<Ziber> iceroot: How might I start learning ldap and do that?
<iceroot> !bug | wilx
<ubottu> wilx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<T4b> yes. But shouldn't stuff like the name of kernel modules or the general steps one should follow to solve such a problem be the same on all architectures?
<iceroot> Ziber: #slapd
<iceroot> T4b: normally yes but because the kernel is not the ubuntu kernel we cant help
<iceroot> T4b: we dont know what they patched in the kernel
<iceroot> T4b: so ask the channel of your distri
<jhutchins_wk> T4b: I would expect dmesg to have some useful information on what's going on.
<lisandrop05> anything about too many files open error compressing only one file using 7z?
<jhutchins_wk> T4b: Also, more uncommon systems tend to get their support in forums/mailing lists more than in IRC.  The users are more spread out in realtime, so immediate gratification isn't available.
<T4b> jhutchins_wk: Ah, yes, dmesg is always a good idea, should have thought of that, thanks.
<lisandrop05> any one knows how can I compress and split a files using custom size and aloow it to be decompressed on any operating system
<lisandrop05> ?
<jhutchins_wk> lisandrop05: Can't guarantee "any operating system" but zip will do that.
<FatDarrel> Hello how do i   get Ubuntu 12.04 server to install over nfs?
<jhutchins_wk> lisandrop05: rar is pretty popular on the newsgroups, but the creator is not free.
<FatDarrel> anyone installl  ubuntu over nfs?
<lisandrop05> justinfung: I like more zip because it's free (but how can I split the files)??
<jmayfield> hmm.. anybody have any idea why recent the keyboard (even external usb) on a macbook would have completely stopped working as of a couple kernel updates ago?
<jmayfield> i have to boot with 3.5.0-22.. anything higher and i get no inputs goodness
<linux_user> Hello, I'm having problems with Unity 3D (Ubuntu DE) and I can't figure out how to disable LLVMPIPE
<Bray90820> ubuntu touch for like the nexus 7 or the nexus 4 is that built off of a ARM architecture
<linux_user> Yes
<linux_user> Bray90820, Yes, Ubuntu works on Arm stuff as well
<Bray90820> linux_user they should put out an x86 version for intel tablets
<linux_user> I think they are as well
<Bray90820> cool
<Bray90820> because i have a convertable netbook and woulld really like to see ubuntu touch on it
<Bray90820> now what would be cool is when i converted it to a netbook it used the desktop veron and when i turned it into a tablet it has ubuntu touch
<linux_user> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet/partner
<linux_user> The high end tablets are capable for x86 Ubuntu
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> like the HP touchpad
<Bray90820> and the HP slate
<Bray90820> actually if i remember correctly the touchpad is arm
<linux_user> Does anybody here know how to disable Unity LLVMPIPE back to 3D?
<Bray90820> inux_user just t have both of toes intrfaces on the same system would be cool
<MoPac> Hi, I'm looking for some help finding good all-text file indexing that integrates with the Unity search bar.  I'm a bit confused about whether I need separate indexing daemons and front ends, etc.  I've tried Pinot, and it was a disaster -- huge resource use, poor GUI, no integration...
<linux_user> Is there not a way to disable LLVMPIPE??
<MonkeyDust> !find pinot
<ubottu> Found: pinot
<ExpeDition> Hello guys
<ExpeDition> whats popping?
<linux_user> Hello, I need some help
<linux_user> ExpeDition, hello, I need some help with 12.10 if possible
<ExpeDition> i would love you help you linux but i am a newbie my self
<ExpeDition> i just joined this channel
<TheLordOfTime> linux_user:  you've already asked your quesiton, have some patience
<linux_user> Sorry, thelordoftime, but won't my answer get buried?
<MonkeyDust> linux_user  then repeat it every 10-15 minutes or so
<TheLordOfTime> linux_user:  that doesn't mean you should repeat it every minute
<TheLordOfTime> maybe every 10 or so minutes, but not every minute.
<linux_user> Apologies
<Anirban> I have installed vuze but transmission is still my default bittorrent client . Also Vuze is not launching and earlier qBittorrent stopped working often. I have uninstalled them both. What is wrong???
<Anirban> I am using 12.04 ITS
<Anirban> *12.04LTS
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: was your ("!find Pinot") a way of telling me to try it again?
<Anirban> Plz help
<na__> guys i have an audio problem ,can anyone help
<kunji> Anirban: Maybe try purge?
<kunji> !ask | na__
<ubottu> na__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunji> !details | na__
<ubottu> na__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<na__> it has been posted at launchpad
<kunji> na__: link it then :P
<bitethecoin> Anyone know how well a GTX 680 would be in a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation? Buggy, or working?
<Anirban> How to purge ....
<BlitzHere> bitethecoin, I don't really know, but system76's bonobo extreme can come equipped with one
<cITs> anyone know how to setup xinerama/dual monitor setup with the current prop amd driver 13.1 on 12.10?
<kunji> Anirban: sudo apt-get purge <package name>
<Bray90820> does anyone know how to set custom keybored shortcuts in ubuntu
<bitethecoin> BlitzHere. Great. Currently on a GT 610 :) Buggy as never seen before )(
<jamesfung14> in the keyboard setting
<ubuntu_installl> hello, folks. I need some help about installation
<Bray90820> sory i know that was kinda a nubish question :p
<kunji> Bray90820: Gear in upper right -> system settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts tab -> Custom Shortcuts on the left.
<Bray90820> i found it
<Anirban> "sudo apt-get purge <package name>" where to type the command ?
<Bray90820> now i just need to see if i can get one working for tabelet mode
<ubuntu_installl> anyone?
<away> Anirban, a terminal
<kunji> Anirban: In the terminal, I'm not sure what the package name for Vuze is though
<Anirban> where is the terminal ?
<kunji> !ask | ubuntu_installl
<ubottu> ubuntu_installl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlitzHere> Alt F2
<kunji> BlitzHere: Isn't it ctrl+alt+t by default?
<Anirban> I got Vuze from software centre
<ubuntu_installl> ok. I left some space for windows 8. Ubuntu 12.10 is my first OS. Now I can't install windows 8. It says, it can't revognize partition, and the free partiotion is formated in NTFS, though. Why can't I install win8?
<kunji> Anirban: Just look, I think vuze is the package name.  Try:  sudo apt-get purge vuze
 * cITs waves his hand
<Anirban> terminal says vuze is not installed
<leptone> I'm having trouble connecting to apple airport extreme router on 12.04 with Macbook Pro. i've just managed to connect by have a very slow connection
 * leptone smh
<ubuntu_installl> Listen guys, I'm not going to use win8 on my PC. I just need it for my friend. I need to check if the DVD I've burned is working, so I can give him working win8 DVD.
<ubuntu_installl> And couldn't try it using VM Virtualbox
<Anirban> Ubuntu is just SHIT !!!!
<xangua> !language | Anirban
<ubottu> Anirban: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<genii-around> Anirban: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vuze
<ubuntu_installl> Really no one knows?
<BlitzHere> You know, I find terminal commands easier for certain things, but wouldn't it be better to give strictly gui instructions to newbies as far as possible?
<jamesgcd> BlitzHere: maybe, maybe not. It's probably best to do both, since the GUI can only do so much. If they've had previous terminal experience even if there was a GUI way, it makes it less intimidating when they're forced to actually use it
<Pici> ubuntu_installl: I don't understand what you're asking. If you don't want to install Windows 8 why are you installing it? If you can boot off the disc, assume that your DVD-write worked
<genii-around> BlitzHere: Since I don't use Unity ( I use normally either KDE or LXDE) I prefer to give desktop-agnostic instructions
<MoPac> I need to diagnose a framerate/jittering problem that I have on some Flash web applications. For example, a game (Haxball.com) that runs very smooth in Crhome on Win7 is choppy in Ub12.10.  Is this likely to be the flash player, a browser difference, a video card driver issue, some other process interfering... any guidance on how to narrow the possibilities would be much appreciated
<xangua> MoPac: 100% possibilities that flash sucks in linux
<MoPac> xangua: Any chance that trying different plugins would help? Or is it a more fundamental suckage?
<xMopxShell> Hi guys. I'm trying to configure ipv6 on ubutnu 12.10. After being connected for a few minutes (15-40) something is automatically deleting the default route for ipv6 (thus killing my connectivity)
<xMopxShell> whats up with that?
<BlitzHere> genii-around I use LXDE myself - and I prefer to do package management with apt-get myself. It's just that CLI is scary to a lot of people. I find people to be more receptive and comfortable to go through a lenghty series of unnecessary graphical interfaces rather than type in a simple command (update && install, for instance). Just a thought when trying to make ubuntu friendly for newbies...
<ux> how can i change the profile in the pulse audio control per shell?
<n3normal3n> ima li bulgari
<Bray90820> i seems that my custom keybord shortcuts are disabled
<Bray90820> how would i enable them
<BlitzHere> jamesgcd, I agree with you personally, but for the average user, it's usually graphical interface or tech support or the software is broken...
<Bray90820> why does it show my custom keybored shortcuts as disabled
<vanzan> Hello!
<haryv> What is the default root password for the ubuntu install disk?
<anonymous_> hello
<xangua> !root | haryv
<ubottu> haryv: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Peyam> anybody playing heroesofnewerth here?
<Peyam> I can't sign up
<Peyam> anyone can make a account fo rme
<haryv> i just need it in one case...file system is corrupted and need it to do a fsck
<xibalba> hey all, i'm trying a web server + load balancer combination in ubuntu. Can you guys hit this URL https://147.203.216.195/ and tell me if it says "web01" or "web02" ?
<xibalba> thank you
<ikonia> Peyam: not really something #ubuntu deals with
<xibalba> and maybe refresh it a few times to ensure you stick to the same server
<jamesgcd> xibalba: web01, but it also says your certificate is broken :p
<xibalba> right its a brand new box w/self signed ssl cert
<xibalba> trying to test the load balancing
<Bray90820> anyone know why my custom keybored shortcuts are disabled
<brianbgrp> quick question, just started using ubuntu 12.04 lts. made the switch from windows..how do i get the computer to start using my asus n10 wireless adapter on boot? currently i have to unplug then replug it every time i restart, afterwards it works fine.
<Ftroop> hi got a problem with duplicates  in apt-get seems to have stemmed from steam  any ideas ?
<Ftroop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571824/
<bryan1980> where can i get help to recover my password?
<bryan1980> or put new windows on
<escott> bryan1980, boot too recovery mode and run "passwd your_username"
<bryan1980> i can't remember my user name
<bryan1980> how do you get into recovery mode?
<escott> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<escott> thats not right
<escott> its an option during the boot
<escott> recovery or single user mode
<escott> you can see all the accounts by looking in /home at the directories there or looking at /etc/passwd
<bryan1980> i have a mini dell
<nino_> does anybody know how to update grub in terminal? There is something changed in the computer but i cant see it in grub
<braaaains> would somebody please help me? I just installed 2 new WD red drives, but whenever I try to partition I get this error :(
<braaaains> Failed to save partition : parted -s /dev/sdb unit cyl mkpart primary 0 243201 failed : Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<jamesgcd> nino_: does sudo-update grub not work? Could be sudo grub-update I always forget :p
<ikonia> nino_: what's changed ?
<genii-around> nino_: sudo update-grub
<penguinman> nino_: you can edit the grub configuration file then update-grub
<nino_> my windows was crashed and i have now windows 8 loader. But now i have windows 7 on the laptop
<braaaains> it sees both hard drives, but cannot format/partition them
<nino_> Before it was windows 8 but i want know to see windows 7 loader
<ikonia> nino_: sorry, don't understand how that relates to grub
<nino_> *now*
<nino_> I cant see it in the grub menu
<ikonia> nino_: looks os-prober
<nino_> When i boot my computer
<jamesgcd> nino_: you'll need a windows 7 installation disc or recovery media. Also I'm not sure how much of a grub problem it is given you've got mix and match bootloader/os
<cITs> http://pastebin.com/dvr1FgH7 <-- doesn't work as dual monitor setup, any idea why that might be?
<penguinman> nino_: ah, gotcha. an update grub should locate the windows partition for you
<jamesgcd> nino_: I'm assuming the windows 8 bootloader/windows 7 os is the problem anyway, try the other advice first :p
<braaaains> i'll literally paypal you $5 if you can help me fix this
<nino_> penguinman thanks that was the problem :)
<penguinman> nino_: np
<ikonia> braaaains: put a label on it, use mklabel
<captainlinux> Guys, I have posted a blueprint for raring ringtail on Launchpad some short time ago. Just checked my blueprints and I assume that it got deleted. Is this possible? If so, what could be the reasons of it?
<ikonia> captainlinux: try in #launchpad
<captainlinux> ikonia: thanks
<antonio_> for some reason sound isn't working on my laptop...
<antonio_> I cannot record any audio into line in...
<antonio_> it worked 2 days ago and just mysteriously stopped...
<braaaains> ikonia: would you be kind enough to talk me through it ? I know $5 isn't much but it's all yours if you can help me get this up and running! I do most of my admin through a web interface (this is headless) Would it be ok to message you ?
<joshu> hi i'm on 12.04…and my cmake is 2.8.7
<ikonia> braaaains: I don't want money
<joshu> how do i update cmake to => 2.8.8
<ikonia> braaaains: it's not complex, just use the command I said on the device file
<antonio_> this is absolutely uncalled for...why does my audio system all of a sudden not work????
<leptone> does anyone know how i can get text-to-speech in firefox?
<antonio_> this is so damn frustrating...
<braaaains> parted mklable /dev/sdb msdos ?
<antonio_> the sound system on linux sucks!
<Bray90820> can someone help me with custom keybored shortcuts that arnt techniclly keybored shortcuts
<cITs> antonio_: tell that mr poettering
<Bray90820> i will br right back
<antonio_> huh?
<cITs> never mind
<antonio_> ah..googled him
<fried_> anyone know a way to slow down the mouse past the minimum settings, this is ridiculous lol
<cITs>  slower hand movements?
<antonio_> I have a ton of important projects to work on and linux decides..."hmm..lets stop audio from working"
<antonio_> I made absolutely no changes...
<zach__> I have a similar problem with my mouse
<antonio_> how can I get my sound system to work?
<Hootch> "I made absolutely no changes..." this is a only windows (tm) slogan :D
<Spine> Im trying to figure out how to install .tar.gz files, but everywhere I look, it only tells me how to extract it
<cITs> antonio_: what does your dmesg say?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hootch: "I made absolutely no changes" said no one ever.
<Spine> Is tar.gz only sourcefiles?
<cITs> Spine: because it is a package
<jrib> Spine: well tar.gz are things you extract.  Sometimes they have software inside.  What are you trying to install?
<cITs> it is packed like .rar
<xangua> Spine: you could statr with tell what you want to install
<Spine> JDK
<Spine> from sun
<jrib> !java | Spine
<ubottu> Spine: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Spine> gonna lern java :p
<cITs> Spine: learn something useful
<Spine> damn..
<antonio_> cits: here is the pastebin of it
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/4a3vMaZ0
 * Bray90820 is back
<Bray90820> so anyways now what i was saying
<Spine> Java isnt usefull?
<Bray90820> can someone help me with some advnced keybord shortcuts/scripts
<tcstar> running ubuntu 12.04 on a HP G7-2317CL which runs AMD graphics...  Periodically my mouse cursor completely distorts and displays really small 4 times...  any ideas why or how to repair that?
<Bray90820> what i want is to have a script exacuted every time i open/close the lid of my netbook
<cITs> antonio_: kernel module seems to be loaded properly
<Bray90820> and the guide i have told me to use eybored shortcuts
<Bray90820> keybored
<cITs> try running pulseaudio from commandline and see what it does when trying to configure the mic in
<escott> Bray90820, if you want it hooked into suspend resume then hook it into suspend resume
<Bray90820> no
<Bray90820> that's not what i want
 * qwebirc7618 hides his gold-like pulseaudio config files
<Bray90820> i wanted one for tablet mode and anotherone for laptop mode
<Bray90820> for the onscren keybored
<antonio_> cits: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Bray90820> and a few other buttons for scroolbard and what not
<Bray90820> scrollbars
<Bray90820> it's a convertable netbook/tablet
<cITs> antonio_: kill it?
<Bon-chan> is it possible to run opengl games using a onboard video card?
<Bray90820> depends on the onbored video card
<thiefy`> what is the command to list what groups a user is part of?
<bekks> "id"
<cITs> Bon-chan: should be possible but only with the closed firmware as far as i know
<Bray90820> do you know the motherbored modle
<kostkon> Bon-chan, yes
<braaaains> would anybody be kind enough to help me create label my disks with parted from the command line ? I can create labels for my main drive but cannot seem to (or don't know how to) specify /dev/sdb
<Bray90820> Bon-chan do you know the motherbored model
<joey8> thiefy`➤ have you tried "users"
<tgunr> I have ny interfaces setup as `auto eth0 face eth0 inet dhcp' but after boot the /etc/resolve.conf does not show the domain name which is present in the DHCP reply message. Am I missing something here? On my macs all have my domain name in the file.
<joey8> sorry... "groups"
<Bon-chan> kostkon, im trying to run tibia here but im getting a "./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<braaaains> nevermind
<thiefy`> i'll try taht. thanks.
<Bray90820> Bon-chan that is beyond my knoldge i will let omeone else take over
<braaaains> argh!
<kostkon> Bon-chan, try installing the package:  libglu1-mesa
<Bon-chan> lets see
<Guest31314> I am trying to install 12.04 64bit on my new laptop. I am trying to dual boot it with Windows. For some reason the installer wont see the Windows partition. It shows the whole drive as free space. I tried  partitioning the drive in Windows, but it still shows the whole drive as free space. What can I do to fix this?
<gray--> just swapped from debian squeeze to 12.10 - anyone able to recommend an alternative to the sas2ircu tool for querying storage controllers?  i've got a lsi sas2008, onboard a dell r515
<Bray90820> so anyone want to take a stab at my keybred shortcut probelum from before
<Bon-chan> kostkon, its installed
<Bon-chan> but cant run it
<SonikkuAmerica> Bray90820: Like my Fujitsu Lifebook
<SonikkuAmerica> (Ref: <Bray90820> it's a convertable netbook/tablet)
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> mine is a dell insperon duo tho
<Bon-chan> kostkon, oh wait! i think im getting it!
<Bon-chan> just a sec!
<braaaains> ikonia: I got it! While you may not want money... could I interest you in perhaps... CAT PICTURES ? Either way, thank you kindly, sir.
<Bray90820> what i want is a 1 configuration when it's in laptop mode and a different configuration when it's in tablet mod
<braaaains> I never had to do that with any of my other drives for some reason.
<joshu> anyone help me with cmake installation on ubuntu 12.04
<Bray90820> Anyone wnna help me with that
<jrib> joshu: you want to install cmake?
<Corestrike> If I have Team Fortress 2 installed on WIndows 7 but I don't have the time to reinstall it on Ubuntu, how can I play the game on Ubuntu?
<joshu> jrib i have installed from apt but it's 2.8.7 but i need a newer version
<jrib> joshu: why?
<kickingvegas> hi folks - any way to get natural scrolling working with gnome apps?
<leptone> i've tried various text-to-speech add ons in various browsers. they all seem unable to find a voice synthesizer bc they install fine the just dont make any noise/read anything
<joshu> because i need a newer version ;)
<goodtime> Corestrike: you cant
<Corestrike> Why not? I can't move files over?
<goodtime> the format for that game is ntfs not a linux kernnel format
<Corestrike> So It's either reinstall it or I can't play it?
<goodtime> yep
<goodtime> that is going to end in like 1 year thoe
<Corestrike> That would work if it wasn't going to take more than 48 hours to install.
<goodtime> brbg
<goodtime> brb*
<jhutchins_wk> Corestrike: There are ways to configure wine to use the existing windows system resources, which would let you do that, but it's a pretty advanced topic.
<jhutchins_wk> Corestrike: THe problem with windows programs is they don't just copy files to a folder.  There are registry entries and library modifications.
<Bray90820> is there anyway i can set two things to 1 keybored shortcut
<jumadi85> hi all
<jhutchins_wk> Corestrike: I'd start by looking at the wine db to see if it even runs under wine.
<Bray90820> like i i press it once for enable and then press it again for disable
<Bray90820> another question
<Corestrike> What about PlayonLinux?
<cleamoon> jhutchins_wk, what do you want to run under wine?
<Bray90820> anyways i gotta go
 * Bray90820 bye bye
<xMopxShell> Hi guys. I'm trying to configure ipv6 on ubutnu 12.10. After being connected for a few minutes (15-40) something is automatically deleting the default route for ipv6 (thus killing my connectivity)
<Fuzzles> whats heavier unity or KDE?
<jhutchins_wk> cleamoon: Corestrike wanted to run and existing game.
<cleamoon> which game?
<jhutchins_wk> Team Fortress 2?
<cleamoon> never here of it...
<cleamoon> heard
<jhutchins_wk> Claims it took him 48 hrs to install.
 * joey8 wonders if that is entirely correct
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> is that a new game?
<ibrahim> hello world I have a question that drives me crazy
<BlueNexus> the answer is questions drive the world
<ibrahim> lol
<BlueNexus> hehe :P
<joey8> i reckon the answer is "42"
<ibrahim> is about  /usr/include/asm/ dosnt exist
<ibrahim> on ubuntu 12.10
<SunMoonStar> Is there a way to open an encrypted excel file in ubuntu? I have the password but need to use the file in Linux.
<jhutchins_wk> SunMoonStar: Try it with open/libreoffice calc.
<BlueNexus> you should be able to do it with libreoffice or openOffice
<SunMoonStar> jhutchins_wk: I tried that but it did not provide any options when importing. Do you know that to be a working method?
<SunMoonStar> It was nonsensical characters when it opened
<cleamoon> ibrahim, what is asm about?
<BlueNexus> Have you tried open office
<SunMoonStar> no, only libreoffice
<jhutchins_wk> SunMoonStar: Did it prompt for the password?
<SunMoonStar> jhutchins_wk: no
<jhutchins_wk> Hm.  I thought they were compatible but those things change more often than I deal with them.
<jhutchins_wk> To teh googles!
<SunMoonStar> heh
<SunMoonStar> Dr google
<SunMoonStar>  
<chopin_> Whenever I go down a resolution and then go back to my normal, native res, I get a weird black bar down the right side of my screen, where the old resolution ended. Only way I can get rid of it is restarting X. Is there a better way of going about this?
<hilarie> I rm'd something I shouldn't have, is there an easy way to recover this, or should I get started on recreating it?
<cleamoon> SunMoonStar, maybe you can try to open it with google docs
<chopin_> I'm not using gnome or anything. Just X with wmii.
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: shall try now
<hilarie> Google answered my qeustion nvm :(
<cleamoon> chopin_, wmii does behave weird sometimes. but i think there is a shortcut for restarting wmii.
<chopin_> cleamoon: Killing wmii doesn't fix it :/
<chopin_> I have to totally restart X
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: not working
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: thx for the suggestion
<cantellope> hello. I am trying to do X11 forwarding over ssh. I get this message when I login: /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/danny/.Xauthority  And I get this message if I try to start an application: PuTTY X11 proxy: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not match (newline)  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<cleamoon> chopin_, ok. that's weird
<cantellope> when I do this while ssh'd into another ubuntu box, it works fine.
<ncmcxx> how would I go about connecting two interfaces to different isps on the same computer?
<cleamoon> SunMoonStar, i think there is something wrong with charactor set. try to open it like this in terminal: LANG=en_US.iso88591 libreoffice
<billybob000> im trying to uninstall openjdk.  when i type in sudo apt-get remove openjdk, it prompts me to install more packages... what the..?
<cantellope> ncmcxx: either two NIC cards or some fancy routing
<braaaains> would you get double the speed with that ncmcxx ?
<cantellope> braaaains: you can get more total bandwidth, but each single connection would only utilize one link (in almost all cases)
<ncmcxx> no I just want to be able to route an internet connection through the network
<ncmcxx> to a network with its own internet connection
<escott> ncmcxx, its called bonding
<ncmcxx> I dont want to combine them, I want to make one accesssible to apps on a network already connected
<cantellope> ncmcxx: need more information about the current network, and exactly how they are connected
<ncmcxx> so i can maybe use a proxy to send the browser to the machine with the other internet connection
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: nope, maybe I should try openoffice
<krababbel> Hi, is there a channel for the Nexus devices?
<cantellope> ncmcxx: I've used OpenVPN to achieve a similar setup
<ncmcxx> ok network connected to the internet, I have a second internet connection i would like available to applications running on other computers on the network
<ncmcxx> cantellope: on the same network?
<ncmcxx> internally?
<cleamoon> SunMoonStar, they are the same. try this: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 libreoffice
<haryv> some one tell me just how fast is fsck -F directory name? I was having some issues making it work, and now, I think it did...in .5 seconds?
<cantellope> ncmcxx: I don't think this is really #ubuntu relevant. Would you like to continue in pm?
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: Also it gives me a vast array of options when opening the file (various file types). I choose the Microsoft Excel one though it doesn't have an option for 2007 which is I think the version of Excel it was made in
<ncmcxx> sure
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: it says same thing : read error, unknown or invalid excel file type
<cleamoon> SunMoonStar, ok...
<SunMoonStar> cleamoon: thanks :P)
<cleamoon> SunMoonStar, no problem. : )
<omar> any idea on firefox slow on ubuntu 12.04.2
<BlueNexus> it runs fine on my 12.04 omar.. perhaps uninstall/reinstall..  just export your bookmarks first
<omar> i am using xmarks add-on
<omar> will re install
<wiolet> what is the mint channel ?
<Ben64> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mattin> im trying to uninstall the google talk plugin for ubuntu.  google's page in https://support.google.com/chat/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=161994 does not list the instructions for linux.  anyone know how to do the uninstall cleanly?
<soee> how can i completly remove ubuntu one
<soee> with all configurations etc
<soee> or only completly remove configuration ?
<mattin> im not sure why but it doesn't show for my "ubuntu software center" either, even tho i have it installed
<mattin> *even tho i have the google talk plugin installed
<jambeedrum> hi does anyone know how i can make a virtual dvd driver ? or cd
<jambeedrum> furious iso mount. doenst mounts the iso in the mnt/cdrom directory
<jambeedrum> anyone helping?
<dmitri> hi guys
<dmitri> maybe someone could help me
<dmitri> is it possible to connect with smth like Global VPN Client for ubuntu?
<dmitri> need to connect with Sonicwall VPN
<dmitri> but can't find any appropriate client that can work with it
<ferhat> Test
<mattin> not a lot of helping in this channel
<mattin> anyway, i found my problem.  it's to use the synaptic package manager instead of the ubuntu software center
<rjune> mattin,
<rjune> that's the problem?
<tgm4883> mattin, I assume it shows up in USC under "Show X technical items"
<ferhat> Hi
<nearst> hi ppll
<ferhat> can someone help me by configuring my dwm window manager?
<ferhat> join #cat-v
<jambeedrum> can i create a directory in the "mnt" folder?
<Ben64> yes
<jrib> jambeedrum: sure, why not
<jaha> any idea why I can run "nmcli nm enable false" through commandline but NOT in sh script run by same user?
<jambeedrum> ok ty
<prophit> I've installed python2.6, but when I'm trying to build mesos, it can't find libpython2.6.. any idea where the libpython2.6.so* goes?
<jaha> CANT*
<jrib> jaha: how are you executing the script?
<jaha> jrib: through an upstart user-job
<jrib> jaha: probably environment or dbus issue (guess)
<jaha> jrib: any ideas on how to debug? not realy sure where to start when it works with that same user via commandline
<jrib> jaha: what do you actually want to accomplish?  Why are you trying to run this script in the first place?
<jaha> jrib: i have a small shell script that checks the internet connection and when its down, after awhile it will restart network-manager via "nmcli nm enable false", "nmcli nm enable true". Since network-manager will only try to reconnect for so long as I found. I need a way to make sure it ALWAYS trys to reconnect. System is hands off.
<jrib> jaha: hmm.  I don't too many details about nm.  But have you looked into some configuration that tells nm to keep trying to connect for longer?
<abc__> hey guys how do i get kernel 3.5 on LTS ?
<jrib> abc__: which LTS?
<abc__> jrib 12.04
<jrib> abc__: apt-cache search -n linux image backport
<kostkon> abc__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kostkon> abc__, only new isntallations get the quantal kernel. But you can install it yourself: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<jrib> kostkon: will xserver-xorg pull in xorg if he doesn't have it before?
<kostkon> jrib, i hope so :/
<kostkon> haven't done it yet
<jrib> kostkon: oh, I was thinking this was a server for some reason, but he never said that
<kostkon> jrib, oh right.
<abc__> kostkon: thanks, but that broke aptitude
<jaha> jrib: not that ive found, everyone says scripts or wicd, I tested wicd awhile ago and it wasnt as stable but could be different now, just want to exhaust options with network-manager first
<jrib> abc__: broke aptitude how?  Do note that aptitude doesn't play nice with multiarch in 12.04
<abc__> jrib: it will remove a bunch of stuff and not install the dependencies
<abc__> jrib: i'm running amd64
<jrib> abc__: well does apt-get say the same thing?
<abc__> jrib: shouldn't aptitude be better and take care of all the dependencies for you ?
<parallel21> Any tips on cleaning an ubuntu install without doing a fresh install?
<TheAsgard> hey all
<abc__> jrib: i've always used aptitude
<jrib> abc__: I don't know what you are seeing.  As I said, aptitude has issues with multiarch in 12.04
<feeshon> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 and having trouble with wireless...in Dmesg I am getting authentication with xxxxxxxxxxxx timed out
<abc__> jrib: nvm apt-get works
<Bray90820> so anyone wanna help me get this keyboard shortcut script working
<abc__> jrib: all i'm saying is aptitude has always worked for me and i rarely use apt-get
<jrib> abc__: you get any output from: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures ?
<Bray90820> i have a dell inspron duo
<TheAsgard> anyone have any idea how to run installed drivers in ubuntu
<Bray90820> a netboon/tablet hybrid
<abc__> jrib: i386
<feeshon> Also I am seeing associating with AP with corrupt beacon (but I am connected to that AP right now)
<jrib> jaha: have your upstart script output error messages somewhere and take a look.  There's a guide on the upstart wiki for debugging upstart scripts.  If you can't find it, I'll search for it
<Bray90820> i want to have a keybored shortcut run every time i switch between tablet and laptop mode
<jrib> abc__: right, so definitely stop using aptitude (or, if you don't need multiarch, I guess you could just disable it instead)
<abc__> jrib: ahh so you mean mixing i386 stuff with my amd64 base  screws up aptitude ?
<jrib> abc__: yes, though it seems to be fixed in 12.10
<abc__> jrib: well thanks for clearning that out
<abc__> jrib: i'll stick to 12.04 and apt-get from now on then
<feeshon> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 and having trouble with wireless...in Dmesg I am getting authentication with xxxxxxxxxxxx timed out
<feeshon> Also I am seeing associating with AP with corrupt beacon (but I am connected to that AP right now)
<nearst> whats up ? :)
<woo> feeshon: ur ip's are straight?
<feeshon> woo: I have it to DHCP
<abc__> jrib: kostkon thanks, i'm off enjoy my new kernel :D
<woo> :|
<nearst> ew.
<woo> feeshon: did you use additional drivers?
<jaha> jrib: thanks, im sure i can find it
<Bray90820> Do the same Keyboard shortcuts work if you are using the onscreen keyboard
<feeshon> i  did not
<feeshon> woo: I have an interface in ifconfig
<moxx> join #xda-devs
<woo> feeshon: and some damaged packets and no auth? but connctivity isp is fine?
<feeshon> ISP is fine as I am on this laptop and all wireless work and have been working
<kiyoura> join #bren
<kiyoura> wops
<feeshon> woo: its def something with this driver/card
<woo> feeshon: did you use lshw to find the name of the device?
#ubuntu 2013-02-28
<czz> Why doesn't UFW show that incoming connections are blocked?
<boze> does any one know if you can stream music to an xbox360 from ubuntu mp3's?
<qwebirc7618> without jailbreaking?
<haryv> what is the default login manager for ubuntu install as well as what is the default version of xwindows?
<craigbass1976> If I plug in headphones, are the speakers supposed to shut off automatically?  What if this happened and now won't go back the other way?  No headphones plugged in, and speakers aren't working.
<Prophet___> hello, i am a newbie at ubuntu and linux period for that matter and i was looking for help
<woo> ! question | Prophet___
<ubottu> Prophet___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bray90820> so anyone wanna help me get tablet mofe working on my netbook/tablet hybrid
<woo> hi Prophet___
<Prophet___> hello woo
<Prophet___> how do you stream using ffmpeg on ubuntu 12.10?
<diverdude> which random generator does ubuntu use?
<craigbass1976> Wow, this is really annoying.  I thought the pulseaudio hiccups were all done... I've got sound coming out my headphone jack on the front of my tower, but not the speak jack in back...
<krababbel> exit
<feeshon> woo: I have an interface in ifconfigwo
<feeshon>    kjhkjhfgdf
<feeshon> g
<worklappy> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz NOW I KNOW MY ABC's, wont you come and play with me. :)
<Bray90820> is there a way i can have more then i thing happen when a keyboard shortcut is pressed
<Bray90820> more then 1
<Ben64> Bray90820: make it run a script
<Bray90820> ben64 can you help me write a script
<Bray90820> its ok if you say no
<Ben64> Bray90820: start with #!/bin/bash, then the things you want it to do
<Bray90820> Ben64 i am a nube when it comes to script writing
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Bray90820> never actually written one
<dr_willis> example script.. 2 lines..
<dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<dr_willis> ls -al
<dr_willis> *done*    ;)
<ia9371> hello
<ia9371> i was installing iubuntu server and i forgot to check all the optional apps like SQL server Apache etc
<Bray90820> well what i want to do is i want to enable the onscreen keyboard and change a setting in firefox
<dr_willis> keyroard most likely would be a gconf or dconf settine - altered by  i think dconf-editor or gconf editor. (i never do stuff that way)
<dr_willis> firefox. no idea on that one
<bastidrazor> iarp: 'sudo tasksel' will help you
<ia9371> hello
<bastidrazor> ia9371:  'sudo tasksel' will help you
<Inky2000> is there a possibility of changing the repetition rate of one specific key on the keyboard?
<Bray90820> what would actually be perfect
<dr_willis> never sdeen that done Bray90820   check as askubuntu.com perhaps
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Bray90820> what would actually be perfect is if i could have the script run when i rotated the screen
<Bray90820> into tablet mode
<eagle747> any tips on port forwarding, i have done all the moden settings, but port is still closed?
<Morgawr`urd> hello guys... I have a question. I have developed my own program and upon installing it on Ubuntu (using gnome 3 but users reported the same happens with unity) my program doesn't show up in the list of programs until I refresh the gnome 3 interface or restart the computer
<Morgawr`urd> I know on other desktop environments like LXDE or XFCE the program appears immediately
<Morgawr`urd> what command do I have to run or what do I have to do to have it show up properly?
<Inky2000> Bray90820 on my x220t there is a hotkey that can be used to toggle a script with acpid. So my tablet runs a script whenever i turn the screen.
<Morgawr`urd> the program installs in /usr/share/apps or something like that (following the DE standards)
<fully_human> In Firefox does anyone get a bug where popup menus (like the "bookmark" widget) don't appear if you navigate to a certain site?
<wolfgang42> I just ran apt-get remove and accidentally took out my currently running kernel. Can someone look at the output ( http://pastebin.com/pfcErRP9 ) and give me a pointer on how to fix it if needed?
<Bray90820> Inky2000 can you explain more about that
<jrib> wolfgang42: just install it again?
<SonikkuAmerica> wolfgang42: [ sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic ]
<wolfgang42> jrib: That's what I thought, but I upgraded the kernel and haven't rebooted yet, so I'm not sure which one to install.
<SonikkuAmerica> Although why are people still on Linux 3.2?
<nearst> im still at 3.2
<puznel> wolfgang42: apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<son_> anybody here know how to configure mail server behid router?
<son_> dsl modem > router > server?
<TheLordOfTime> son_:  other than not configuring one?
<TheLordOfTime> son_:  most residential ISPs will block all mailservers
<TheLordOfTime> son_: and most residential ISP-origin mail servers will get blacklisted
<son_> yeah my ISP block port 25
<son_> i can send mails outside but cannot receive them
<TheLordOfTime> then you can't do anything about it.
<MoPac> So, I'm confused about Zeigeist-FTS.  It's installed, and the daemon is running, but the dash search does not seem to be looking into any index of file content
<MoPac> What do I need to do?
<Inky2000> Bray90820 If i rotate my screen into tablet mode, my tablet "presses" a hotkey. First i had to figure out which key gets pressed. I don't remember which programm i used for that. But i think it was some evdev thing. After figuring out which key was pressed, i createt a event in /etc/acpi/events/thinkpad-rotate with following content:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572219/   Therefore the script in /etc/acpi/thinkpad-rotate.
<Inky2000> sh gets executed whenever i rotate my screen to tablet mode.
<Inky2000> the event is actually a file
<KI4RO> Using 12.10.  I recently received a Linux update.  What if something goes wrong with it on my system and I want to go back to the previous image, how do I do that since it no longer seems to be an option in GRUB?
<unheeding> KI4RO: hold down shift while booting
<unheeding> select advanced options for ubuntu
<unheeding> you'll be presented with a list of all available kernels
<KI4RO> unheeding, Okay, I'll try it and be back
<unheeding> i had to do this today :)
<spdupee> Iwant to try 13.4 what is the easiest way to upgrade
<Inky2000> Bray90820 That's the way i am doing this at the moment. Before I got that working i was using a script that contains an infinite loop an checks the state of tablet mode. That worked for me too, since there is a way to check  the tablet mode. If I was in tablet mode  "/sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/hotkey_tablet_mode" returned 1. So I executed this script at startup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572225/
<unheeding> spdupee: edit your apt-sources.list to point to raring instead of quantal
<unheeding> spdupee: it's a lot of stuff to download and not exactly stable
<unheeding> see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082861
<wolfgang42> OK, well, I reinstalled the currently running kernel. We'll see what happens next time I restart...
<Inky2000> Bray90820 the xrotate command in the second script is the xrotate.py of magick-rotation  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation
<KI4RO> unheeding, That worked...thank you...now if I can just get it to restart I'll be good LOL
<unheeding> lol restarting is usually the easy part
<unheeding> just remember to update-grub if you're removing kernels etc
<KI4RO> unheeding, Not on this machine.  sudo update-grub?
<unheeding> yup
<KI4RO> unheeding, Well I'll give it a go...I'll be back...hopefully! LOL
<unheeding> if you're not back in ten minutes we'll send out a search party
 * unheeding sometimes misses people leaving and coming back with join/parts hidden
<dr_willis> i like weechats smart  filtering of parts/joins for just that reason
<unheeding> dr_willis: i'm intrigued.  tell me more about x
<dr_willis> if person joins.. never talks or dosent  talk for like 10 min. it auto hides them parting
<unheeding> does it do the same thing for joins?
<dr_willis> so id see you part.. but not people poping in..
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed it for joins.. or how it would work for joins..
<dr_willis> alt-=   is the weechat hotkey to toggle/show all the filtered part/join messages also
<dr_willis> so weechat is handy in huge channels
<KI4RO> unheeding, Still won't restart/reboot.  I've used boot-repair and sent them my results and all but still waiting to hear back....think they want $$$ to talk to me LOL
<dr_willis> KI4RO:  i think they just monitor what errors people have so they can make a better tool
<MoPac> Does anyone here use zeitgeist for full-text search instead of an alternate application/lens?
<KI4RO> dr_willis, I C...maybe that's why I don't get any help back LOL
<dr_willis> KI4RO:  if they offer a service.. id never harrd of it befor
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to do.. ;(
<KI4RO> dr_willis, Hate that for you
<Inky2000> is there any way to change auto repetition mode of one specific key?
<atuo> I just performed a fresh install using the alternate amd64 install .iso that is slightly over 700mb. When installing, I thought I selected desktop, but I didn't, and only installed the base system. Currently I have installed xinit and xorg-server, and am now downloading and instlaling the 'unity,' package. What is the name of a unity desktop session - as in, do I add 'exec unity,' to ~/.xinitrc to make startx launch Unity? Thanks.
<Inky2000> installing ubuntu-desktop should have the same effect as selecting it in the installer
<atuo> Is there any bash script or package that comes with the ubuntu-desktop metapackage that will set my configs to be idiot friendly? I am installing this system for someone who is quite old, and they actually prefer Ubuntu to Windows. I am upgrading from 11.04 to 12.04. I personally run Gentoo and know my way around GNU/Linux, but the person I am doing this install for -doesn't-, so it's imperative that this is as user-friendly and idiotproof
<atuo> make that 12.04.2*
<bryguy_> update today broke my nvidia drivers, I still have the module loaded but I'm only getting 68fps on glxgears
<bryguy_> anyone else have this issue?
<Inky2000> so you installed 12.04 and update to 12.04.2?
<bryguy_> sorry I'm using 12.10 (I think? new to ubuntu, not sure how to check release), installed software updates- kernel and mesa
<atuo> Inky2000: No. I wiped the drive, inserted a usb with the 12.04.2 .iso burnt to it (using dd), ran through the text installer, and rebooted. Only command I have ran soforth is 'apt-get update && apt-get install xinit xorg-server zsh zsh-doc vim vim-doc lm-sensors irssi lynx htop,'
<Inky2000> during installation of ubuntu-desktop it aks for your prefered login manager and should set up the environment to start this dm
<Inky2000> *display manager
<atuo> thanks Inky2000 ! I'll let you know if I run into further problems
 * Jeruvy daydreams
<bravis> Wazz up
<kingbeast> bravis, what's up?
<bravis> Nodda
<bravis> well seeing what cool things i can do with ubuntu
<NorCalDan> Just finished installing Raring 13.04 on a MBP, flawless.  No more vm's for me, time to move in fulltim
<uw> anybody else have a strong desire to smash their speakers when booting ubuntu because of the GOD AWFUL startup song
<uw> it's been going on for years now
<uw> actually as long as i can remember using ubuntu
<uw> always had that same terrible song
<escott> uw, its also way too loud
<escott> uw, but if you go into gnome-session-properties you can toggle the startup sound off
<uw> escott, yes i agree!  bad song and blairing loud for some reason
<escott> uw, although you have to make it visible first by digging into gconf
<NorCalDan> ended up turning it off (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320500)
<escott> uw, http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
 * uw slaps forehead
<uw> i thought they were going away from gconf?
<uw> phasing it out?
<escott> uw, gconf/dconf its all the same
<uw> i guess you still need it for this?
<escott> just a different backend
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME  in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that ?
<uw> oh i see
<nearst> hello mate :)
<escott> uw, in any case the transition is still going on so you have to check both or something
<kal-lel> Hello... Greetings folks!
<NorCalDan> Greetings
<kal-lel> Maybe Preload doesn't work to turn my O.S. faster....
<escott> kal-lel, was there a question there
<tripelb> !gnome2 | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<bigbadben> Hey I am back, what exactly is Xorg?
<escott> bigbadben, it is the X server. it is a key part of the graphical interface
<kal-lel> escott: ??
<tripelb> i have 12.04 and u want to use gnome2. How can I do that?
<bigbadben> What does it mean when it crashes
<tdrusk> I accidentally my ubuntu. I planned on dual booting opensuse 12.3. I resized the Ubuntu partition, which looked like it succeeded. After installing Opensuse I booted into Ubuntu and I got a "the system is running in low graphics mode error" crap. I am working on fixing it, but I would like to know what would cause this issue. Most likely corruption from the resize correct?
<Ben64> !nounity | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<escott> bigbadben, if X crashes you will be logged out of the graphical interface and all your applications will crash
<escott> kal-lel, did you have a question or were you just commenting?
<apwbdjp> tdrusk: I'd say maybe your grub conf file didn't get the arguments right, from the Opensuse install
<kal-lel> escott: Was a question, a comment... No one answer... No one care... You care.. Thank you...
<escott> kal-lel, no one will respond unless there is an actual question to respond to
<apwbdjp> tdrusk, I think running "sudo update-grub2" in a terminal, from your ubuntu install, and rebooting, should fix it
<tdrusk> apwbdjp: Will that break my opensuse grub or just replace it with the Ubuntu one?
<tdrusk> apwbdjp: great idea btw
<escott> kal-lel, its the difference between saying "i think this dress makes me look fat" and "does this dress make me look fat"
<apwbdjp> tdrusk, neither, that will just re-detect all installed OSes on the machine, and make the right grub.conf file for that
<tdrusk> apwbdjp: sick. I will try that. Thanks :)
<kal-lel> escott: preload works only to low ram... I got enough, I do not have too use it.. So, was a comment. Nice exemple.. look fat... Thank you escott.
<kal-lel> **to
<escott> kal-lel, you seem to misunderstand the purpose of RAM
<escott> !atemyram | kal-lel
<ubottu> kal-lel: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<apwbdjp> kal-lel, prelaod works well for slow disks, not for low ram
<apwbdjp> kal-lel, you need plenty of ram to load things before even using them
<kal-lel> I really misunderstanded so.. Ok..
<kal-lel> Thank you all...
<kal-lel> good night folks.. I am outing!
<tripelb> I give up. i want a ainple desktop of gnome2. i guess i want http://www.fuduntu.org/
<Ben64> tripelb: gnome 2 is dead
<tripelb> i.had to.come.back to say this in case of feedback
<kk0710> Hey guys, I am in need of help.  I have never had a problem like this.  I just did a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 on a friends laptop but ubuntu won't boot.  It just goes to h is laptops boot options which offer ubuntu and the harddrive but when I choose one of them it just goes back to the menu
<Ben64> tripelb: dunno what that means, but ok
<Ben64> keep in mind that you can't get support here for fuduntu
<b0ot> can someone help me get scp between two machines working without passwords
<b0ot> I need to be able to upload pictures from one /var/www/.../foo to the remotes /var/www/.../foo
<apwbdjp> kk0710, Do you mind rephrasing that last line?
<Ben64> b0ot: look into key based authentication
<b0ot> Ben64, I have followed multiple guides with no luck
<Guest8857> I need a wifi hack
<b0ot> I create my rsa key
<b0ot> copy over the public
<kk0710> apwbdjp: sorry, when I boot the laptop it goes to the boot menu.  For some reason there is a choice for the harddrive AND ubuntu but neither one of them work
<b0ot> then cat /key.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<b0ot> with no luck
<tdrusk> apwbdjp: update grub did not work. any other ideas?
<Ben64> b0ot: you might need to restart ssh and/or the computers for it to take effect
<franl> b0ot, you need to have perms on your .ssh directory set to 700 and the files set to 600.
<amicrawler2012> hey guys how do i make new source list for this distro  it is giving me a 404  error  even in the old  releases  am i doing something  wrong
<kk0710> apwbdjp: I have tried installing several times as a dual boot but had nothing but problems so I cleaned the hard drive and did a clean install
<b0ot> how do I restart ssh
<vincentS> b0ot, sudo service sshd restart
<escott> b0ot, sudo service ssh restart
<apwbdjp> kk0710, Choice for the hard drive? You mean there's some menu other than grub that asks you on which device you want to boot?
<vincentS> thanks for correcting me ;)
<kk0710> its the boot menu, bios boot menu it is not grub.
<apwbdjp> tdrusk, Sorry I'm running dry, here..
<tdrusk> apwbdjp: okay. thanks anyway :)
<kk0710> apwbdjp: like for some reaosn the bios now has an ubuntu option for boot order but whether I pick that OR the harddrive it does not boot
<eduardo> Hello, Personal!
<Guest8857> zzzz
<Guest8857> zzzzzz
<Guest8857> yawns
<amicrawler2012> hey guys how do i make new source list for this distro  it is giving me a 404  error  even in the old  releases  am i doing something  wrong
<vincentS> kk0710, you have a live dvd or usb drive
<kk0710> yes I just installed from it
<Ben64> amicrawler2012: explain more
<kk0710> I've done this 100 times and never had a problem like this
<Guest8857> Is there a voice and webcam linux chatrooms
<amicrawler2012> i have 10.10
<Ben64> !eol | amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amicrawler2012> i tryed to use the  eol
<amicrawler2012> it gives me eror
<amicrawler2012> 404
<Ben64> then you didn't do it properly
<Guest8857> dam people yall hear up upgrade
<vincentS> kk0710, well if it's inserted and you boot ur bios sees ur hdd and the live but u can't boot the ubuntu live nor ur hdd
<amicrawler2012> i cant even use the app store any more
<elky> Guest8857, please behave in here.
<Guest8857> n
<Guest8857> n
<Guest8857> n
<Ben64> amicrawler2012: yeah, you need to upgrade
<FloodBot1> Guest8857: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kk0710> vincentS: its not inserted
<amicrawler2012> i can't
<amicrawler2012> tryed that as well
<amicrawler2012> error
<eduardo> Hello, everyone! How are you?
<Ben64> check the link the bot gave
<amicrawler2012> 404
<apwbdjp> amicrawler2012, Yes, that's what End of life means, means there are no more repos/updates for that version
<kk0710> anyone have a clue?
<Ben64> i know its 404, you don't need to keep saying it
<Ben64> do it properly, and it will work
<eduardo> I'm from Brazil and my English not is very good!
<apwbdjp> amicrawler2012, sudo do-releade-upgrade man
<amicrawler2012> but i should be able to use the store still right
<Ben64> no, you need to upgrade
<Kr3m> i have a qucik question.  if i'm putting ubuntu onto an older machine, should i use 12.04 so i can use Unity 2d or should i just consider using KDE or Gnome and leave 12.10 on it?
<escott> !br | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<apwbdjp> amicrawler2012, not after End Of Life
<amicrawler2012> then what is eol link for ?
<eduardo> ubottu: Hi again! (laughs)
<ubottu> eduardo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darkangel1291> hey can were speak german
<vincentS> kk0710, ohh ok. u say ur disk was clean so no need for grub or lilo did u install eighter one
<Ben64> Kr3m: for older machines, you shouldn't use 12.10, because it doesn't support cpus without pae
<Ben64> amicrawler2012: to upgrade to a newer release
<Kr3m> thanks Ben64.
<amicrawler2012> i have a amd xp3200 with 512 ram
<kk0710> vincentS: I just installed from liveusb.  I installed before as a du al boot but it refused to work, so I deleted al partitions rebooted and installed clean.
<matthew_> n
<matthew_> n
<matthew_> n
<matthew_> n
<matthew_> nn
<FloodBot1> matthew_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vincentS> kk0710, i would boot into live again and confirm that u have a bootable patition
<apwbdjp> amicrawler2012, then I'd advise Lubuntu or your own install with LXDE
<kk0710> vincentS: Already did it.  It clreates 3 parititions, a fat32 partition that is about 99 megs that is bootable.  then the ext4 and then the swap
<amicrawler2012> can i install  12.10  with a AMD xp3200 with 512 ram
<apwbdjp> A linux install created a fat32 partition?
<apwbdjp> amicrawler2012, I just said, go for Lubuntu, with those specs, man.
<escott> apwbdjp, for UEFI that would be needed
<b0ot> What do I need to do to be able to scp from /var/www to remote /var/www without needing sudo?
<amicrawler2012> i see
<escott> kk0710, what method are you booting? bios or efi?
<apwbdjp> escott, oh.. explains why it's tricky in this case. Thanks!
<amicrawler2012> so it is a sol
<Ben64> not sure if that cpu supports PAE
<Ben64> so if 12.10 doesn't work, thats why
<amicrawler2012> sad out of luck
<kk0710> escott: I dont know what efi is
<Ben64> b0ot: i've already told you
<escott> kk0710, well boot the livecd and look at what directories are in /sys/firmware
<apwbdjp> amicrawler2012, dude just upgrade to 12.10 and install lxde if it's too slow for you. This shouldn't take more than an hour
<alt0> I installed Ubuntu base system from the alternate-amd64-12.04.2 .iso and after installing xorg-server, xinit, unity, and ubuntu-desktop packages/metapackages, now trying to install any package with aptitude returns the following error: sudo aa-complain cupsd ; sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model ; export PRINTS=cupswrapperMFC3240C-1.0.2-3.i386.deb;  sudo apt-get install tcsh ; dpkg  -i  --force-all $PRINTS     What can I do to remedy this? Ti
<kk0710> escott: acpi efi memap
<darkhelmet46> hey all
<escott> kk0710, ok so it is booting efi
<escott> kk0710, does it have windows 8
<darkhelmet46> anyone know if Ubuntu One has unlimited peer-to-peer sync?
<amicrawler2012> is xp3200 a x64 ir i386 cpu
<kk0710> escott: no
<escott> kk0710, is it a dual boot at all?
<b0ot> Ben64, I'm able to transfer normal files without a password but when I try to transfer from /var/www/... to remote /var/www... it doesn't work
<Ben64> b0ot: then check permissions on the remote /var/www
<alt0> ahh, my error pasted wrong. THe error I am having is "errors were encountered while processing: initramfs-tools" This happens anytime I use apt. It says --configure is failing.
<Ben64> amicrawler2012: depends if it has "64" in the name
<kk0710> escott: no I tried to make it du al boot but it wouldn't work so I deleted the harddrive
<kk0710> partition*
<escott> b0ot, the permissions would be no different than if you were trying to cp to /var/www on the remote machine from that login account
<escott> kk0710, what tool did you use to delete the partition?
<ClientAlive> has anyone here had an experience upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10? Does stuff break?
<kk0710> escott: gpart
<kk0710> escott: gparted
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, I did. Went fine.
<escott> kk0710, well if you arent dual booting windows you dont have to boot efi. so it may be easiest to switch to bios boot. if you do so you will have to make sure that the usb stick also does a bios boot
<vincentS> kk0710, did u say the fat32 was bootable
<ClientAlive> apwbdjp: and you did so using apt-get? <- is that even possible? Does it take a long time?
<alt0> Does anyone know how to solve the problem I am facing with initramfs-tools not working anytime I use aptitude?
<escott> kk0710, some of these firmwares try to be smart and boot with efi where possible so even though the disks are set to bios they may boot a livecd in efi mode which confuses the installer
<kk0710> escott: how do I switch it though?  I didn't tell it to do it it just did it on its own?
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, I did that the usual way: sudo do-release-upgrade
<vincentS> kk0710, cause i think /boot is on ur ext4 partition shouldn't that be bootable then since fat32 is still empty
<escott> kk0710, its in the firmware. can't tell you what those options will look like
<kk0710> escott: are you saying its in the bios?
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, most of it is downloads, so if you got a decent connexion it's fine
<escott> kk0710, what you are calling bios yes, but its not bios. it is efi
<ClientAlive> apwbdjp: right on. Suppose I'll give it a try.
<kk0710> escott: I dont udnerstand, WHERE do I go to change the option?
<kk0710> escott: I m not familiar with EFI
<escott> kk0710, i can't tell you. it is in your efi setup which varies by manufacturer
<vincentS> kk0710, u have some sort of recovery option in ur bios where it restores to factory default
<ffffuuuumnnbnb> lkjsfd\
<alt0> worst support channel ever
<alt0> Gentoo is easier than Ubuntu
<ffffuuuumnnbnb> u mad bro
<alt0> shit distro
<Ben64> alt0: feel free to leave
<apwbdjp> They actually believe we get paid for this?
<bravis> lol like its all about easy...
<kk0710> I have no idea how to find the settings for this efi, I have a fujitsu laptop
<deadly> hey, is anyone able to help setup ftp on ubuntu? please
<anonymousjude> hey all whats up
<apwbdjp> kk0710, When you boot up your machine, you should read somewhere on a corner "Press ??? to access Setup" or something like that?
<deadly> anyone help setup server? please.
<bravis> better stay away from arch you will have an aneurysm..
<anonymousjude> was wondering if anyone knows how to get beats subwoofer on HP laptop to work through Ubuntu?
<apwbdjp> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<dr_willis> install a ftp server.. configure it deadly ....
<dr_willis> better to use ssh/scp
<kk0710> intel Management Engine BIOS extension?
<deadly> i need help configuring a jail user
<ClientAlive> apwbdjp: err... when I just did sudo do-release-upgrade I got "Checking for an Ubuntu release\nNo new release found"
<apwbdjp> !FTPd | deadly
<ubottu> deadly: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<deadly> vsftpd
<ClientAlive> guess the \n doesn't work that way in irc... woopsie  :p
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, then you should check our version, maybe you got 12.10
<Kr3m> !updateca kr3m
<ClientAlive> I'll double check
<Kr3m> oops
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, lsb-release -a
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, lsb_release -a
<apwbdjp> sorry
<ClientAlive> cool
<Karesz32> exit
<eduardo> Someone know of a English course online?
<eduardo> I'm from Brazil and not speak English!
<ahoneybun> When I upgrade the linux kernel to 3.5.0-25 my wireless stops working
<eduardo> kkk
<cihhan> Can I change the number of the lines of the top output? Any info about it? For example I can change the column size using "COLUMN=512 top" command, but what about line size?
<apwbdjp> deadly, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<ClientAlive> apwbdjp: "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, well you downloaded the LTS version (Long Term Support), when you did the install
<deadly> i was having a look at that one last night, my problem occurs when i join my guest account 'ftpguest' he is able to see outside of the set home directory
<deadly> ive set the guest home directory to /home/FTPAccess
<kk0710> apwbdjp: I found an intel manage engine bios extension but still cannot find anything for EFI
<vincentS> cihhan, you can go pg/up pg/dn in top
<deadly> however he can go out back into root folder
<Ben64> ClientAlive: by default LTS versions only upgrade to other LTS versions
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, this version will only upgrade to the next LTS version (It's been made for big companies who don't wanna upgrade too often)
<ClientAlive> I see. Is there a way to upgrade then?
<ahoneybun> kk0710, that tricky beast
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, if you REALLY wanna move to 12.10, I think I found a quick workaround, I'll google that for you
<cihhan> vincentS: im using a script to read some values but i want to do it for only a couple of lines
<Ben64> there is, but you could just wait for 14.04 and upgrade directly to that
<ClientAlive> I thought Ubuntu is doing away with LTS anyway
<Ben64> instead of doing 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<ahoneybun> ClientAlive, just talks nothing big yet or set in stone
<kk0710> meaning what?  Can I not fix this to boot ubuntu, if that is the case I would like to know so I can stop trying
<ClientAlive> I see
<ClientAlive> thans fellas (ladies/ genlemen)  :)
<vincentS> cihhan, use grep with awk
<apwbdjp> ClientAlive, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin-to-12.10-quantal-quetzal-desktop-and-server There you go my man
<ahoneybun> ClientAlive, you can set that up in Software Sources and switch from LTS releases to normal releases
<cihhan> vincentS: grep/head is not useful since im using -n 2
<ahoneybun> kk0710, EFI is tricky
<george_> hello
<cihhan> to print twice
<ahoneybun> hello george_
<george_> are there chinese?
<george_> who is chinese
<george_> ?
<ahoneybun> george_, american sir
<escott> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kk0710> Ill take that as a no and just give up on ubuntu for this machine
<kk0710> thanks
<ahoneybun> kk0710, well my Mac is efi and I installed ubuntu
<ahoneybun> it has the efi bios
<ahoneybun> just not enabled
<kk0710> well it wont work for me no matter what I do so far
<george_> <ahoneybun> american ?
<kk0710> ahoneybun: thats why it boots because its disabled, I am trying to find out HOW to disable it and see NO options
<ahoneybun> george_, as in I am not Chinese and do not speak it
<ahoneybun> kk0710, well when you boot a live cd/usb does it say "secure boot is disabled"?
<george_> oh
<ahoneybun> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<darkhelmet46> anyone know if Ubuntu One has unlimited peer-to-peer sync?
<apwbdjp> !cn | george_
<ubottu> george_: please see above
<kk0710> ahoneybun: where would it even say that?
<george_> i see
<deadly> quick question for someone, when it says comment, do i put a # infront of the line or take it away?
<ahoneybun> kk0710, on the screen when it boots from the cd/usb for me on my MacBook
<george_> but i just want to make friends with you ~~~~~
<kk0710> I dont think its the same for me so not sure you can help
<ahoneybun> george_, thats not a problem just want help you the best we can
<apwbdjp> deadly, well both work, # in the beggining of the line gives you the option of bringing it back
<george_> i konw
<vincentS> deadly, starting with a # is a comment  line
<george_> i know
<ahoneybun> kk0710, my desktop did the same as it has EFI just it was hard to dual boot
<deadly> ok, im just reinstalling my vps now, and ill go from there
<kk0710> ahoneybun: im no longer trying to dual boot this is a clean install of ubuntu
<apwbdjp> kk0710, I met a bios like that, that doesn't allow you disable any of the features
<ahoneybun> kk0710, oh well I just install the boot loader on the main harddrive like sda and it worked
<kk0710> apwbdjp: yah I just looked again I see no options relating to EFI, or any keywords I dont recognize.
<kk0710> apwbdjp: im assuming ubuntu TRIED to do work with EFI because it did install a 3rd partition that I am unfamiliar with and it is bootable
<george_> is there anybody want to make friends with me ?
<escott> kk0710, it *IS* efi. its not going to have options that say anything about efi
<kk0710> escott: well I dont knwo how to access efi!!!
<kk0710> ive tried all options available to me
<ahoneybun> george_, what's up!
<escott> kk0710, if it says BIOS or LEGACY that would switch the mode to BIOS from EFI
<Ben64> george_: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<kk0710> theres no options like that
<apwbdjp> escott, what should that option look like anyway? Something like "Enable Legacy BIOS"?
<ahoneybun> escott, now I learned something
<deadly> so ive just installed vsftpd and made sure both local_enable=YES write_enable=YES are configured, then just restarted...
<escott> kk0710, your firmware is EFI. i dont care if you call it BIOS. it *IS* EFI
<apwbdjp> Just curios, in case you've met it
<deadly> now i need to add a user
<deadly> ?
<kk0710> ok I just want to boot ubuntu, how do I do that
<escott> kk0710, so once you get into your firmware setup you are in the EFI setup
<george_> who can give me your google talk ID ?
<kk0710> ok so once again how do I boot ubuntu
<Ben64> george_: not here
<george_> ok
<george_> just give me
<deadly> @apwbdjp groupadd ftp-users chown root:ftp-users /home/ useradd -g ftp-users -d /home/ spy passwd spy
<george_> ^_^
<deadly> my next thing to do?
<escott> kk0710, thats not easily answered. EFI is new and crappy. thats why i am suggesting you try to boot in BIOS emulation mode
<george_> i have some problems
<kk0710> escott: that brings me back to what I was trying to say earlier, I see no way to do that
<escott> kk0710, also the FAT partition should not be "bootable" i dont believe such a flag exists in GPT/EFI
<george_> how xfce open 3D ?
<kk0710> escott: well it was, I etried turning it off and turning boot on for ext4 part but that didnt work either
<ahoneybun> escott, there is a option in the windows 7 DVD I believe
<kk0710> everythign in the bios says bios nothing about efi
<escott> kk0710, you can paste the output of "sudo parted -l" although i doubt it will tell us anything we don't already know
<escott> kk0710, did you read my previous?
<kk0710> which previous exactly?
<BoBo_> I have a vps that i only have ssh access to. It is currently running debian but i want to install the latest version of ubuntu. is that possible to do from a linux command prompt?
<escott> kk0710, it *IS* efi. its not going to have options that say anything about efi
<Ben64> BoBo_: no
<kk0710> excott
<kk0710> I feel like we are not communcating well here
<kk0710> I know you said that then you said usb legacy mode and I was telling you there is no option for that
<apwbdjp> BoBo_, a proper OS install requires a couple of reboots, so no
<escott> kk0710, if an option says anything about BIOS it would be my suggestion that you enable it
<kk0710> we are going in circles here
<Bray90820> Inky2000 sorry i was gone
<BoBo_> i also have serial console access if that would help
<escott> kk0710, in all probability you will not see any options that mention efi, because why would would you have such an option, thats the default
<kk0710> you've said that
<kk0710> I understand that
<escott> kk0710, if you dont enable the bios emulation you have the default which is efi
<Bray90820> can you explain the tablet thingy again
<Nothing_Much> gnome -restart
<apwbdjp> kk0710, stuff is simple: Either there's something about Legacy Bios in the setup, and if there isn't then you should send Futjisu some advice about making computers.
<bazhang> !touch | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Bray90820> no not that lol
<george_> how xfce open 3D?????
<bazhang> Bray90820, thats where it is
<kk0710> well I've just checked, the only legacy options are for usb s upport.
<Ben64> !details | george_
<ubottu> george_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bray90820> Inky2000 was talking about using her convertible netbook/tablet
<Bray90820> or his
<george_> 6_6!!!
<bazhang> Bray90820, how is that related to ubuntu support
<george_> i just want to open xfce 3D ~
<escott> kk0710, and you are booting cd?
<Ben64> george_: what does that mean
<Bray90820> because it was spesificly about using is with ubuntu
<bazhang> george_, then install ccsm
<kk0710> escott: liveusb
<escott> kk0710, so why dont you enable the legacy options for usb then
<kk0710> parted -l just gives what i told you, it created 3 partitions curing install a 98 mg fat32 bootable, an ext4 and a swap
<bazhang> !ccsm | george_
<ubottu> george_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<apwbdjp> kk0710, since you know how to make a ubuntu install, then I'll suppose you wouldn't miss any tabs or "advanced" part on the UEFI setup. Then I'll say Futjisu has either released a BIOS update for this, or that computer is really really sad.
<kk0710> escott: how does that help me get it installed?  It boots fine from the usb
<escott> kk0710, id like to actually see the table not your description of it
<george_> ccsm???what is it ????
<bazhang> george_, I just send you info about it
<ViralFrost> george_ - compizconfig-settings-manager
<kk0710> apwbdjp: I searched all advanced tabs and could find nothing relating to it
<apwbdjp> escott, The live boot works, the install goes flawlessly, it's when he takes off the usb stick and tries to boot the new install that it doesn't want to
<escott> kk0710, because if you boot efi you have to install efi
<Bray90820> what i wanted to do was write a script to enable the onscreen keyboard and change a setting un firefox everytime i rotated the screen into tablet mode
<george_> how can i install it
<ViralFrost> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<escott> kk0710, and for whatever reason your installed efi system is not booting. so maybe ditch the crappy pointless mess that is efi and try bios
<apwbdjp> kk0710, escott, I've met a netbook that wouldn't go bad to legacy IDE for the hard drive, and there was no SATA driver for it, so there was no way to install Windows XP on it
<apwbdjp> And there was just nothing to do
<escott> apwbdjp, this has nothing to do with IDE vs SATA
<apwbdjp> escott, not what I mean. I mean some BIOSes don't let you go back to Legacy mode, on some stuff
<kk0710> legacy usb su pport is already enabled
<Bray90820> Inky2000 are you still in here
<kk0710> so that idea wont work I guess
<Ben64> Bray90820: there is nobody here with that nick
<escott> apwbdjp, (a) he doesn't have BIOS, (b) essentially all shipping uefi systems have an emulation layer otherwise one would not be able to install win XP-vista
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> there was a few hours ago
<Bray90820> that's why i asked
<kk0710> escott: well like I said I see no way to do it and ive been looking for a while now
<kk0710> if you want I will read off the options in the bios
<Ben64> Bray90820: you could just look at the user list or hit tab to find names
<Bray90820> maybe they changed there nick
<escott> kk0710, it wouldn't be very informative. each implementation behaves differently
<georgetso> greetings! got a question, how could my ubuntu server execute a set of "grant privileges" statements after mysql started?
<georgetso> greetings! got a question, how could my ubuntu server execute a set of "grant privileges" statements after mysql started automatically?
<kk0710> well I guess my friend is fucked until I we can get win 7 back on here then
<george_> i find xfce can not open 3D ~~
<kk0710> ubuntu just isn't going to work
<bazhang> kk0710, no cursing here
<escott> kk0710, so its not certain what any such option would actually mean. it could mean, boot bios exclusively, or boot bios if efi signatures are not present or list a bios boot in a menu during boot options (the last is what my uefi does)
<kk0710> yah we are making no forward motion here so this is pointless.  Thanks anyway
<george_> i find xfce can not open 3D ~~
<george_> i find xfce can not open 3D ~~
<Ben64> george_: stop spamming, and you might want to say what you mean by "open 3D"
<Bray90820> So anyone wanna help me write a script
<Bray90820> or help me take a look at one that has already been made
<Ben64> Bray90820: #bash ?
<kk0710> hopefully ubuntu will fix this soon enough
<Bray90820> ben64 i'm not sure
<Ben64> kk0710: it's not ubuntu's fault that computer manufacturers are locking down their hardware
<apwbdjp> Ben64, thank you! Finally someone who gets me!
<apwbdjp> Bray90820, what do you want your script to do, anyway?
<kk0710> Ben64: that is true but it is there fault they haven't worked with the new setup yet.
<Ben64> kk0710: no, its not
<kk0710> If you say so
<Bray90820> well in reality i would like it to enable the onscreen keyboard and change a setting in firefox every time the netbook screen is rotated into tablet mode
<kk0710> what I dont understand is the fact that it says that ubuntu supports uefi booting?  If it does why am I having problems?
<Bray90820> apwbdjp and then another one to disable all of that when i rotate it back to laptop mode
<Ben64> kk0710: because they do other stuff like secureboot
<escott> kk0710, steps forward are either to commit to efi and try to debug why that isn't booting, or to use a live image that can only boot bios to try and do the install. ie damage/remove the efi signatures from the liveusb
<deadly> how do you save a file when editing in putty?
<Ben64> deadly: putty is a windows program
<deadly> im running a vps
<escott> kk0710, efi is new, and its a big buggy mess. there is more code in uefi than in the linux kernel, and its completely outside of the open source community
<Ben64> deadly: ok? putty is still a windows program
<apwbdjp> deadly, you can't really edit IN putty, that depends on the editor you're using inside it
<escott> kk0710, in a 5-10 years it will hopefully all just work, but right now its just a pain
<deadly> is there another way to get access to my vps to do so?
<deadly> im currently up to this step: Add the user:      ftpuser  save the file and open the vsftp.conf file again:      vi /etc/vsftpd.conf  Add the following lines at the end of the file and save it: - See more at: http://www.php2s.com/linux/how-to-install-configure-vsftpd-on-rhel-centos-ubuntu-fedora-debian.html#sthash.SrV3tL41.dpuf
<Bray90820> apwbdjp what i was thinking was maybe assigning it to a hot key or something
<escott> kk0710, so support is there, but thats not a guarantee that toshiba did their part correctly or according to the specification
<Ben64> deadly: so then you want to know how to save with "vi", the answer is "<escape>:wq<enter>"
<apwbdjp> deadly: when you edit inside vi/vim, do [esc] (escape) a couple of times, then :w then enter, to save
<escott> kk0710, since you said toshiba ill point you to: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/#entry-22028
<apwbdjp> deadly, if you don't know how to use vi, you should be using nano instead
<deadly> whats that?
<Ben64> !info nano | deadly
<ubottu> deadly: nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 182 kB, installed size 600 kB
<colinb_> Hi all.  I am thinking of trying Ubuntu, and I am interested in using fvwm as my DE.. does anyone anticipate I will have much trouble getting fvwm running?
<deadly> wow i am soo confused with all this server setup stuff
<deadly> just for a basic ftp transfer
<Ben64> colinb_: little to none
<colinb_> Ben: awesome!
<Ben64> it's in the repositories, so you should just need to install it and go
<colinb_> sweet!
<dn4> how do I find my usb hdd on my computer
<airlynx> escott, that article doesn't state which toshiba models are affected (neither does the bug report it links to) do you have any more info on that?
<Capnpat> Could someone help me with a networking/Atheros driver issue?
<escott> airlynx, i believe there are some links in the comments. but i only follow it like one follows a reality tv show. just to watch the trainwreck
<airlynx> escott, thanks, I just bought myself a brand new toshiba and trying out Win8 before I install Ubuntu, was just dropping by and noticed your link
<Bray90820> apwbdjp would you be able to help me write the script
<apwbdjp> Bray90820, putting up a hotkey for showing the onscreen keyboard is pretty easy (You google "Keyboard Shortcuts Ubuntu"), changing Firefox's conf is not that easy, though
<apwbdjp> Bray90820, I also know nothing about how to detect when a convertible switches to Tablet mode
<Bray90820> well i didn't really wanna change the conf of firefox just click a button
<Bray90820> just to enable and disable an exstention
<Bray90820> i could do that manually tho if i had to
<Vivekananda> HI there everyone. everyone. Can someone tell me a good way to compare files eg html files. diff is great but with the <> already in it it is a mess to compare them using diff
<escott> Vivekananda, well thats just a display format issue. you could use a gui tool like meld or gvimdiff
<Vivekananda> escott: meld or gvimdiff has diff as the background ?? is gvimdiff already installed ??
<Bray90820> anyways i gotta go
<escott> Vivekananda, if you want a more SGML specific tool there are probably some structured diff tools. perhaps as part of Perl6 but probably also some independent programs
<Bray90820> i will be back in like an hour or so
 * Bray90820 is away
<escott> Vivekananda, if you have gvim installed you can use gvim. but thats still just diff with colors
<escott> Vivekananda, if you want something that is not line oriented like http://diffxml.sourceforge.net/
<Vivekananda> escott: I am running two xpath queries and want to compare results. The results are showing up as just one huge line instead of separate lines
<Vivekananda> I tried gvimdiff but it is just one huge line :(
<Vivekananda> I will try meld
<escott> Vivekananda, then put a newline character in your xpath output
<Vivekananda> hmm
<escott> Vivekananda, an xml document is perfectly valid even if it is just one long line, and your xpath tool won't prettify the output by putting newlines that aren't required unless you ask it to
<Vivekananda> escott: yep I understood that. Just unfamiliar with how to incorporate it into the code. Even if do it wont help coz the correct solution code is also one straight line
<crippledmonk> Vivekanada, does VIM do what yo want?
<Vivekananda> I guess will have to manually sift through the code
<Vivekananda> ok hold on I will just paste what I have ---
<escott> Vivekananda, what is your xpath query?
<escott> Vivekananda, and what xpath tool are you using to run the query
<Vivekananda> http://pastebin.com/HF7P2MLG
<dn4> where are the fonts located in ubunt
<Vivekananda> escott: This is just for the database class and I am running this on their online interactive page(Stanford :))
<escott> dn4, /usr/share/fonts i believe
<escott> Vivekananda, so Oracle?
<Vivekananda> nope sql but this is not sql but xpath
<Vivekananda> we have a sample file and have to run queries ( practice basically)
<escott> Vivekananda, yes i got that. but is it the XML modules in Oracle?
<chaz68> Anyone using new Teamviewer 8 with Ubuntu 12.04 and getting this?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1094218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1094218 in lsb (Ubuntu) "lsb_release crashed with IOError in getstatusoutput(): [Errno 10] No child processes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<holstein> chaz68: ive been using it and not getting it.. 64bit 12.04
<Vivekananda> I dont understand your question. here is the link if you want to look at it but not sure if you could open the page itself
<Vivekananda> http://class2go.stanford.edu/db/Winter2013/interactive_exercises/XMLCourse-CatalogXPathandXQueryExerciseschallenge
<chaz68> Hmmm... My 12.04 was an upgrade from 10.04...
<TheLordOfTime> chaz68, unable to replicate, but you should read this first: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+question/222611
<chaz68> holstein:  Is your 12.04 "a ground-up from scratch install"?
<TheLordOfTime> chaz68, the bug was converted into a question, by the way, it contains a workaround
<holstein> chaz68: fresh install
<TheLordOfTime> as is mine.
<holstein> chaz68: not that im implying that is the issue... have you tried as another user?
<chaz68> Guess I could, but that would kill the whole purpose of using Teamviewer.  The error / crash doesn't disable the system and I'm able to launch Teamviewer later.
<chaz68> (Without login as this user, certain files and directories on the network would not be available and would hamper my user support effort...
<holstein> chaz68: im saying, in an effort to troubleshoot.. if it works as expected as a new user, then the issue is with your config
<chaz68> TLOT / holstein:  What do you think of TheLordofTime's referenced workaround?
<TheLordOfTime> chaz68, no need to ping me, you know... you may want to also try as a separate user
<TheLordOfTime> just in case.
<holstein> chaz68: what do you think of it? does it work?
<ubuntu> Heya
<dn4> Error opening file '/usr/share/fonts/opentype/stix/MathJax_AMS-Regular.otf': Permission denied
<dn4> why wont it let me move files into fonts
<TheLordOfTime> dn4, that folder's a root-owned folder, you need superuser/sudo to move into there.
<Juest> i have no idea why 1) sound automatically mutes 2) i can't run Source Engine cuz OpenGL problem, i have installed ati drivers properly
<Juest> im on 12.1
<Juest> 10
<Juest> can someone help me please?
<chaz68> I guess I should say, "is it necessary"?  I mean I get an error at boot but I can still run the program...
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME  in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that ?
<holstein> dn4: you can move as root.. sudo
<dn4> I did
<dn4> or I tried
<dn4> how do I cp them ?
<Juest> Hello holstein
<holstein> dn4: you can cp them as root... sudo
<holstein> !sudo | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> dn4: or, just add them for your user http://askubuntu.com/questions/18357/how-to-install-otf-fonts
<Juest> eh
<Juest> im /ignored or what
<holstein> Juest: nope, its just not a social channel.. try the OT channel for chat
<Juest> Well i have a problem with the system holstein
<escott> Vivekananda, its been a while since i have worked with xpath and only on oracle, but there should be a way to output a newline after each result
<holstein> !sound | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Juest> 12.10: i have sound muted everytime i go in lightdm or any session
<Juest> holstein: Sound is muted every time session changes (lightdm or user logged on)
<Juest> Checked the apple
<holstein> Juest: that is different than what i read above.. you login and sound mutes? can you unmute it?
<holstein> Juest: the apple?
<Juest> it's odd that it always muted
<Juest> applet*
<Juest> Even at login it's muted
<Juest> and i unmute it
<Juest> and it mutes again!
<Juest> holstein: also i seem to have problems with graphics
<Guest31079> hy
<escott> dn4, just put your fonts in ~/.fonts
<Juest> I have the lastest stable ati driver, but i can't run counter strike source, Might be because kernel update?? (yes, i updated kernel)
<Juest> holstein
<holstein> Juest: you have the latest driver from the repos?
<dn4> escott, I cannot find that
<Juest> Gnome shell doesn't work
<Juest> holstein: Not from repos, from ATI
<Juest> Repos have old fglrx
<escott> dn4, make the folder then
<Juest> Mutter doesn't work
<Juest> compiz does
<holstein> Juest: i would use the one from the repos and test
<colinb_> is there any performance difference between a fresh install and a shared Windows install?
<Juest> holstein: But the repo version is way too old: 9.x
<Guest31079> hy all
<holstein> Juest: i suggest testing with it.. you dont have to
<bazhang> colinb_, wubi?
<dn4> escott, ok I put a folder with the fonts in .fonts
<dn4> is that ok"?
<colinb_> yes I believe so
<Guest31079> newbi
<Juest> umm, what part of old driver you don't understand holstein ?
<bazhang> Guest31079, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<manicmac> How do I fix this: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<manicmac> When trying to apt-get bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<escott> dn4, with .fonts in your home directory yes
<bazhang> colinb_, a native install is much preferred to wubi
<dn4> hmm mozilla isn't picking it pu
<escott> dn4, did you restart mozilla
<dn4> yes
<Guest31079> <bazhang> i connot speak englis
<Juest> i have updated to new kernel and i have problems now, how i fix?
<colinb_> bazhang, that's what I thought.. I just don't have a cdrom drive on this laptop nor a usb stick
<bazhang> Guest31079, what language
<escott> dn4, you might try logging out or putting the font files in ~/.fonts and not a subfolder of ~/.fonts
<holstein> Juest: its a suggestion.. and again, you dont have to, but the driver from the repos will be best supported here, and in the operating system
<Juest> oh well
<Guest31079> bazhang indonesia
<Juest> But supported driver is not supported actually holstein
<Guest31079> my englis is bad
<bazhang> !id | Guest31079
<ubottu> Guest31079: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest31079> ubottu makasi om
<holstein> Juest: enjoy then! maybe another volunteer can help you
<Juest> idk
<colinb_> bazhang, is there anyway to do an install without cdrom or usb?
<Juest> kernel update caused this kind of problems, how i fix?
<bazhang> !repeat | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Juest> colinb_: You can't, only on a vm
<Juest> bazhang: How do i fix really?
<dn4> mozilla is still not getting the fonts
<Juest> It's urgent, that'why !repeat
<dr_willis> select an older kernel at the grub menu
<bazhang> Juest, dont repeat every five seconds.
<Guest31079> ubottu caranya saya pendatang baru di ubuntu om
<ubottu> Guest31079: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Juest> dr_willis: can't, i delete old kernels
<dr_willis> reinstall them.
<holstein> Juest: the kernel is made to work with the other packages in the repos.. i would try the supported driver, even though its older, just for troubleshooting.. otherwise, ATI, can provide support for the kernel you are using
<Juest> dr_willis: reinstall what? where i get the old kernel?
<dr_willis> the old kernels are still in the repos...
<Juest> holstein: idk, but i know that the repo package is OLD, should i reinstall the ati fglrx driver?
<holstein> yeah,, and in your grub list Juest .. you can see them at boot time
<ejv> you could (technically) use 'dd' to install ubuntu from an existing drive image, doesn't require USB or CDROM. good luck.
<Juest> holstein: oh well, i delete the kernels i said
<Guest31079> ubottu how to join ubutu-id
<ubottu> Guest31079: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> this is why you noemally keep 1 or 2 old kernels
<IdleOne> Guest31079: /join #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Juest> Guest31079:  /join #ubuntu-id
<holstein> Juest: you can reinstall them... a troubleshooting step will be necessary on your part... just think about if you'd like to test an older kernel with the current driver, or the older driver with the current kernel.. thanks!
<Juest> holstein: oh well, i got to go anyway, Thanks, will reinstall fglrx
<Juest> anyway
<Juest> fglrx had survived kernel update
<holstein> Juest: oh well?
<Juest> it's just this kernel causing problems
<Juest> upgraded from .23 to .25
<holstein> Juest: you can install the ealier one and confirm that
<holstein> earlier*
<kevdog> in the house!!!
<dn4> how do I see cp copy files
<kevdog> ?
<dn4> is there some verbose mode "?
<IdleOne> dn4: cp -v
<acu> hello, is there a channel with people who know about outer space - temperature at shadow or when fully facing sun ?
<dr_willis> that was odd.. got muffled by floodbot
<colinb> I wonder if one can boot from an SD card?
<holstein> !ot | acu might be more appropriate
<ubottu> acu might be more appropriate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> colinb:  my netbooks could
<holstein> colinb: i use unetbootin on sdcards just like usb sticks
<colinb> I suppose it is BIOS dependent?
<dr_willis> colinb:  i whuld say yes.
<holstein> colinb: i use PLOP to boot what i like, but i use PLOP from cd
<dr_willis> ive had a full ubuntu install on sd card for my netbook
<escott> dr_willis, stop being so helpful, you are flooding the channel
<colinb> :)
<Juest> i have my sdcard broken LOL
<Juest> and i can't run gnome-shell
<Juest> and i deleted old kernels
<Juest> (to save space)
<kevdog> why can't you run gnome-shell?
<Juest> i can confirm kernel broke graphics
<Juest> somehow
<kevdog> you probably just need to reinstall video driver
<holstein> kevdog: you mean, how can one run gnome-shell?
<Juest> kevdog: i have flgrx installed
<Juest> fglrx
<Juest> and it's lastest
<kevdog> that
<kevdog> that's the ati driver right?
<Juest> Yep
<holstein> Juest: you can reinstall the kernel that worked/works
<Juest> idk, i told u that i deleted kernel
<dr_willis>  latest from the repos or from the ati sites Juest
<holstein> Juest: you can *reinstall* them...
<kevdog> if your internet still works cant you just use apt-get to get old kernel?
<Juest> ati site dr_willis
<bazhang> Juest, reinstall the old ones
<Juest> works far better than 9.5x from repo
<dr_willis> Juest: thats a huge part of your problem then
<Juest> Why you guys insist with an older driver?
<kevdog> because new one doesn't work??
<bazhang> Juest, pay attention
<dr_willis> we dont support non repo drivers
<Juest> should i try reinstall these drivers?
<Juest> idc, i want help anyway
<holstein> Juest: the "help" is, you need to install something.. either the kernel that worked, or the driver that will likely work
<Juest> gnome-shell and mutter don't run
<dr_willis> yu MUST manually install the ati driver for each kernel if you use the one from the ati site
<Juest> There's no kernel specification in ati website
<Juest> only Xorg version
<holstein> yeah, its likely just that you need to reinstall manually again Juest
<holstein> Juest: its a module that gets built, since you are not using the repo version
<coolroot> hello, i'm plannin to get rid of my ubuntu 10.04 and reinstall it back, do i need to use gparted? to reformat it?
<bazhang> coolroot, the installer will do that
<coolroot> i tried using usb stick with bootable ubuntu 10.04 distro but i got error :(
<bazhang> coolroot, any reason not to use 12.04 the most recent LTS?
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<coolroot> hmmm might be too huge i mean i'm having a low spec in my laptop
<kevdog> when I upgrade ubuntu version -- specifically 11.10 to 12.04 -- do I lose all the settings for example with gnome-fallback shell with metacity?
<holstein> coolroot: i would try xubuntu 12.04 or lubuntu
<cnblue> Hi, ibus can't switch to any IME  in WINE apps , anyone know a fix to that ?
<escott> kevdog, you are on a dead-end desktop anyways
<holstein> kevdog: i would backup everything, and expect to lose everything.. usually most settings try to be preserved
<dcope> anyone in here bought the xps dell 13 (sputnik)? curious on the build quality.
<bazhang> dcope, try ##hardware
<escott> kevdog, i believe metacity still exists in 12.04 but it will be gtk3 based so won't be identical
<kevdog> backup everything -- what's best way to do that other than like a clonezilla
<PadNet_201> noob question, how do i force a disk check? fsck or something? My browser won't run right now or i'd google it
<dcope> bazhang: thanks
<dcope> i'll try there
<bazhang> cnblue, check the appdb and ask in the wine support channel    #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | cnblue
<ubottu> cnblue: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kevdog> I'm running compiz ontop of metacity -- and from my understanding compiz doesn't work in 12.04 -- or is that FUD
<dr_willis> PadNet_201:  id use the fsck command from a live cd
<dr_willis> kevdog:  your whole statement is false..
<bazhang> kevdog, compiz is a bit problematic yes
<PadNet_201> dr_willis, is that b/c u can't run it on a mounted system?
<dr_willis> compiz replaces metacity
<dr_willis> PadNet_201:  you dont fsck a mounted fs.. correct
<bazhang> kevdog, but its with unity, not metacity
<escott> PadNet_201, dr_willis +1 i wouldn't be touching anything on a filesystem if i was uncertain of its validitiy
<kevdog> yea - -- but didn't gnome fallback get rid of unity?
<dr_willis> compiz works ok for most people on 12.04 - it depends on your hardware and drivers
<chaz68> Did Adobe give up Acrobat / Acrobat Reader development for Linux platforms?  Just updating my Ubuntu install and see it's updating to 9.5X something...  I've got Acrobat 11 on some Windows desktops around here...
<dr_willis> kevdog:  get rid? it dosent uninstall it.
<kevdog> arggh -- you can see I'm not using the correct language here.
<bazhang> chaz68, acroread? should be in either partner or medibuntu repo, let me check
<PadNet_201> dr_willis, escott, thx
<dr_willis> kevdog:  if you want a light old skool desktop - try lubuntu
<chaz68> bazhang:  No it's there... I've got it but it's version 9.5X something.  Just curious if it's being abandoned like Flash Player is on Linux...
<faryshta> hi, can I install kik on linux?
<dr_willis> faryshta:  and whats kik?
<bazhang> chaz68, not to my knowledge
<chaz68> Like I said, I've got Acrobat version 11.02 on some Windows desktops over here.... Seems to be way behind on the Linux release...
<faryshta> dr_willis, its a messenger for phones or something I am not sure
<apb1963_> aptitude search "network?" gives a few results, but seems to be missing some obvious hits like "tcpdump"... I can't help but wonder what else I'm not seeing.  What am I doing wrong?
<chaz68> Would use evince or xpdf but there are some clowns who insist on encrypting their PDF's with a AES-256...  Only works with Adobe Acrobat Reader...
<dr_willis> faryshta:  you are not sure what it is...  but you want to install it.. is it a windows app or what exactly?
<kevdog> I'm not looking for a light desktop per se -- I really just liked the old compiz stuff -- I'm not wed to it - my problem was really the unity toolbar -- took up too much real-estate on the screen.  There is probably a way to find it I'm sure -- but it's been like 1.5 years since I've messed with the system setup -- everything runs great on the system but I'm afraid when 11.10 reaches EOL -- which should be like later this year -- I'm i
<dr_willis> kevdog:  you can make a custom compiz session if you really wanted to
<dr_willis> compiz + a dock +  whatever ;)
<faryshta> dr_willis, http://kik.com/
<kevdog> Wasn't support for compiz like being dropped about that time -- or is that FUD as well.
<dr_willis> kevdog:  compiz is still goint strong..
<dr_willis> going
<PadNet_201> dr_willis, any ideas why my browser tries to load and just crashes w/o warning? the fsck went well
<kevdog> good to know !!!
<dr_willis> PadNet_201:  extensions would be my guess.. run it with a default empty/clean session perhaps
<PadNet_201> dr_willis, wilco
<dr_willis> compiz needs work in a great many areas.. but itsa getting better.
<escott> kevdog, compiz is unity only these days
<escott> kevdog, these days being 12.10 and up
<faryshta> is it possible to install kik on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> faryshta:  if its a windows app. you can try it in wine
<PadNet_201> dr_willis, Imagine that, my reddit enhancement suite extension was causing problems... thx!
<dr_willis> PadNet_201:  the revenge of /r/lolcats
<PadNet_201> lol
<dr_willis> i only seem to read redit from my phone...
<Anirban> I am having problem installing Vuze from Software Centre....I cannot see it in the launch bar
<dr_willis> not sure if fan of redit.. or of imgur
<PadNet_201> lol I know what u mean
<Anirban> I am using uuntu 12.04LTS
<chadford1324> so where should I go for questions on trying to get a certain program to work?
<chaz68> chadford1324:  What program?
<chadford1324> c3 for voice chatting
<Anirban> I have installed and removed Vuze both from the software centre and the command to terminal but of no avail
<bazhang> Anirban, why not try a more stable torrent client
<gwinbee> chadford1324: I'd assume the best method would be to find out if *they* run a chat and ask there.
<bazhang> chadford1324, what is c3
<chadford1324> its like an off-brand teamspeak
<chadford1324> and its free lol
<Anirban> Earlier I installed qBittorrent client , but it use to crash now and then so I tried Vuze.
<bazhang> chadford1324, where is the source for installation
<chaz68> chadford1324:   C3 a Windows platform?
<gwinbee> Anirban: have you tried Transmission? Or utorrent via wine for that matter?
<bazhang> Anirban, transmission and deluge are much more used
<chadford1324> yeah it is for windows. I'm using wine to get it to install
<chadford1324> I'm allow to post links right?
<Anirban> @bazhang : Is Vuze not stable in Ubuntu ? Its quite stable in my Windows
<apwbdjp> gwinbee, utorrent runs on Linux too, server version
<gwinbee> apwbdjp: I did not know this
<bazhang> Anirban, the java based torrent client? its not stable on any platform
<ClientAlive> so... on 12.04 the xscreensaver daemon does not start upon booting the computer. So, earlier, I find out there is a typo in a config file for it. Do: "sudo less /etc/xdg/autostart/screensaver.desktop | grep Applicaton" and you see. Now, on 12.10 (which I just installed for a relative, it's the same problem but running the aformentioned command reveals that there is no such file on 12.10. What do I do? Create it?
<gwinbee> I switched to transmission years ago though...
<dr_willis> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-5 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 59 kB
<apwbdjp> gwinbee, you just run it, and go to  http://localhost:8080/gui
<gwinbee> interesting.
<apwbdjp> It has a nice web interface
<chaz68> chadford1324:  I may suggest CrossOver for Linux if straight Wine doesn't do the trick.  I presume you're trying to get it running in Ubuntu...
<dr_willis> most torrect clients can do a web interface these days
<chadford1324> here is the link for the install bazhang http://www.downloadc3.com/
<apwbdjp> And all the power of utorrent, with very very little resources usage
<chadford1324> excuse my nubness but crossover?
<chaz68> CrossOver's web page if you don't get it working in WINE:  http://www.codeweavers.com/
<gwinbee> right now my torrents are going through a win7 computer, I have to admit I only tolerate transmission in linux. I'll try out that web-based linux utorrent next time I need torrenting on ubuntu though.
<Anirban> I have tried Transmisson , At times It also crashes. Also is there any GUI to launch Transmission ? It only starts when I click on a magnet link
<crazyhorse> on multiple monitors, if you divide the screens into 4 vertical slices (across both of them), how do you maximise windows to slice 3 and slice 4?   I can't work out how to do it
<chadford1324> Ok cool thanks. I'll give this a try :)
<crazyhorse> 2) how do you add a directory to the list of directories in the file explorer?
<chaz68> gwinbee:  Utorrent is on LInux now????
<safridzal> hi, anyone know how to edit KDE's shutdown timeout? (not to disable it, but change the value, from 30 sec to 10 or 5)
<dr_willis> crazyhorse: for my nvidia setup i move most of the window to the monitor. then fullscreen it.. it goes to what monitor has the most of the window
<dr_willis> chaz68:  has been for some time
<crazyhorse> hmmm.. yeah i can only do the half-maximise thing (that they have in windows) on slice 1 and 4 by dragging to the edge of the screen
<chaz68> chadford1324:  Crossover can help you run a lot of stuff natively on the desktop without resorting to a VM....  I've run older MS programs successfully with it but have stayed with VM's now for various reasons...
<dr_willis> crazyhorse: just double click the titlebar?
<gwinbee> chaz68: from what apwbdjp says, yeah. Server-based, you access it via your browser. see apwbdjp in backlog for details.
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: nah that makes it occupy monitor 1 (i.e. both slice 1 and 2), i already have an app in slice 2
<crazyhorse> sorry in slice 1
<dr_willis> crazyhorse: some badly written apps do that.
<chadford1324> ohh ok chaz68 . I just started using ubuntu like 3 days ago or so lol
<chaz68> dr_willis:  I see alpha download here...   http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<chaz68> very cool - wasn't aware of that.
<chadford1324> So I'm still learning my way around all of the programs and stuff
<crazyhorse> pooh worked it out
<dr_willis> crazyhorse: what video drivers and card?
<crazyhorse> you have to drag to the bottom edge between slice2/slice3
<Anirban> I have a incomplete torrent in my transmission . I want to start it
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: macbook pro 6,1 (whatever that is)
<crazyhorse> oh and i'm running in a VM so i'm guessing that makes it even more confusing :)
<chaz68> chadford1324:  Didn't find C3 in the Crossover database.  Free 14 day trial.  May really like it if it works for your app.  Probably should see if your game works first...
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: I've got so much work to finish i didn't want to go with the more risky partitioning option.. i'll do that later
<crazyhorse> how do i lock the explorer window to always show list view?
<chaz68> chadford1324:  Might want to chat with some advanced users of C3.  If it works on Mac, good shot at possibly shoe-horning it into working on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> crazyhorse:  ubuntu uses "nautilus" for its filemanager
<Anirban> Can anyone tell me how to launch transmission
<bazhang> Anirban, it has a menu icon
<crazyhorse> ok in nautilus, how do you lock it so that it always shows list view?
<dr_willis> Anirban: run transmission-gtk perhaps
<chadford1324> Ok I'll talk to the people with c3 and some others Thanks for you help :)
<Anirban> @bazhang : I cannot find it in the launch bar...
<dr_willis> crazyhorse: no idea. never tried. askubuntu.com may know
<crazyhorse> been googling :?
<crazyhorse> :/
<bazhang> Anirban, in unity?
<dr_willis> i alays hit askubuntu.com befor i google
<Anirban> 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<dr_willis> 12.10's help lense searches askubuntu.com i recall. ;-)
<bazhang> Anirban, thats not the shell. which one do you use
<dr_willis> Anirban: run transmission-gtk perhaps and just pin it.
<dr_willis> !find transmission-gtk
<ubottu> Found: transmission-gtk
<cheshair> Hi! How can I change my Ubuntu single sign-on username?
<dr_willis> !info transmission-gtk
<ubottu> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface). In component main, is optional. Version 2.61-0ubuntu2.2 (quantal), package size 365 kB, installed size 908 kB
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: awesome... yeah it was on there.. Edit > Preferences.. it's weird using a gui for an operating system you've used the command line for,for 5 years haha
<bja> is there a known chrubuntu channel?
<bja> either here or somewhere else?
<theixle> bja, if you find one let me know. I'm curious about chrubuntu and the acer c7
<bja> just wanted to talk over getting a newer kernel onto the machine
<ttoti> There is a blog where someone posts instructions on how to install Chrubuntu
<bazhang> bja, what is chrubuntu
<ttoti> Its Ubuntu for the Chromebook
<theixle> ttoti, Yeah read that blog
<bja> ubuntu installed onto a google chromebook using the chromebook's native linux kernel
<bja> I'm on it now
<bja> am tracking 13.04
<bja> but still using the kernel that shipped with the machine
<ttoti> How is that running? I have Debian running on my CR-48 and its pretty good
<bja> I think I understand the principle behind getting a new kernel on there (it needs to include specific patches and then be signed by a special utility that wraps it so the firmware can boot it)
<bja> fine
<bja> I've sank about US$430 into it
<bja> it now has a 128GB SSD, 16GB RAM, and an uprated battery
<bja> (total including the $200 for the laptop)
<theixle> wow, that's a nice upgrade
<Anirban> I am still waiting or a answer
<bja> but it's been my daily driver for almost two weeks now
<ttoti> bja, nice! How is the upgrade?
<bja> was pretty easy
<bazhang> bja, thats out of scope for this channel
<bja> 1 screw
<bazhang> Anirban, answer to what
<ttoti> I might get my hands on a Chromebook Pixel in may so hopefully there will be a port by then. I just wish ChromeOS was better
<ttoti> Its really crippled due to the whole idea of it being on the internet
<bja> started #chrubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | ttoti bja
<ubottu> ttoti bja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiko> the only thing i hear about the pixel is people complaining about the price
<bazhang> Anirban, he told you to run transmission-gtk from the run dialog and pin it to the launcher
<Anirban> @bazhang : How to find the shell ?
<bazhang> Anirban, alt f2    transmission-gtk    then right click launcher keep in launcher
<dr_willis> the dash should bring up transmission  if you start to type it in also...
<topper4125> any one know a terminal command to force the fan to high, then back to 'auto'?
<Anirban> ok !!! I typed the command in the terminal and it worked
<dr_willis> you act suprised... ;)
<corehook> hi all! please help me, i change unity to classic gnome shell
<corehook> and alt+tab now dont work
<corehook> settings->keyboard->shortcuts->navigation->switch application is Alt+Tab
<dr_willis> corehook:  what ubuntu version
<anunnaki> corehook: are you able to edit it and change it to another key and see if that works?
<corehook> 12.109
<corehook> 12.10*
<corehook> anunnaki, no, i try now.
<corehook> changed to alt+`
<dr_willis> see if super-tab works
<corehook> but not work
<rain> qqq
<vivid> how can i set my microphone's default level? pulseaudio always sets this to some value that is nearly inaudible, every time i change it and reboot i have to change it again
<crazyhorse> with chromium under ubuntu, does it update itself automatically or do you have to update it through apt-get?
<rain> what's  you name?
<dr_willis> crazyhorse:  it uses the same package manager as all other stuff
<rain> what's  your name?
<topper4125> if you got it through a PPA it should auto update
<dr_willis> crazyhorse:  same for most everything you install via apt-get
<rain> do you like ubuntu?
<crazyhorse> ok.. the current guide i'm reading says sudo add-apt-repository ppa:a-v-shkop/chromium... to install, does that sound about right?
<dr_willis> rain chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> crazyhorse:  that uses apt  and a ppa..
<rain> ppa?
<dr_willis> crazyhorse:  why do you need the ppa version?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<crazyhorse> dr_willlis: i'm not sure
<crazyhorse> i just googled ubuntu chromium install
<dr_willis> crazyhorse:  then i suggest NOT using a ppa then
<dr_willis> its in the default repos
<dr_willis> !info chromium-browser
<crazyhorse> ok txs
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 24.0.1312.56-0ubuntu0.12.10.3 (quantal), package size 25067 kB, installed size 91799 kB
<topper4125> Chrome is PPA only cuz of closed sourse blog
<topper4125> *blob
<dr_willis> theres google-chrome from googles ppa you might want
<rain> 找我
<crazyhorse> rain: 闭嘴
<rain> 这是干什么的
<rain> 有人搭理我吗
<dr_willis> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rain> ok
<rypervenche> !cn | rain
<ubottu> rain: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Reece> So I did something stupid today. I removed my default account from the sudoers file accidentally. Is there any way to reverse this WITHOUT using GRUB recovery (GRUB does not exist in ubuntu-minimal AFAIK)
<dr_willis> err.. minimal should be  using grub2
<dr_willis> you got a grub menu? you can get to a root shell
<dr_willis> i just dont remember how. ;)
<Reece> really? oh great. let me ask this though: the whole filesystem is on an SD card; can I just edit the sudoers file on my desktop linux box?
<dr_willis> Reece:  should be able to
<dr_willis> remember to backup the original just in case
<Reece> fantastic. I'll try that. thanks!
<Reece> oops
<dr_willis> and  use root rights to alter it
<tripelb> #
<Anirban> @bazhang : After checking my installed list I found that I have Vuze (2 items) installed still ( I was wrong!!). Now how to launch Vuze like transmission
<dr_willis> ive made a root shell auto start up on tty6 befor also for a experimental system ;) that broke a lot
<makara> hi. I have about 500 torrents I want to transfer from Transmission to Deluge. How to do?
<dr_willis> Anirban:  tried searching for vuze in the unity dash?
<Anirban> whats unity dash ?
<dr_willis> Anirban:  you are using ubuntu/unity?
<Anirban> where to find it . I am a newbie
<dr_willis> tap the super key = brings up the 'dash'
<dr_willis> !manual | Anirban  time to read the manual i think
<ubottu> Anirban  time to read the manual i think: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Anirban> super key ???
<dr_willis> yes. microsoft stole the super key and renamed it the windows key
<dr_willis> super = brings up dash. alt = brings up the hud
<dr_willis> bbl
<Reece> I also eviscerated my groups settings for the default user; does anyone know where I can find the groups list for the default user in ubuntu-minimal?
<sircmpwn_> so I've got ubuntu installed, but the first time I booted up, x crashed each time I started firefox
<sircmpwn_> and now it fails to start at all and I am working in ttys, but I have a mouse
<sircmpwn_> it's kind of weird.
<sircmpwn_> 12.10
<topper4125> weird mine started doing that too today SirCmpwn_ except my machine completely shuts down...
<sircmpwn_> "kvm: disabled by bios"
<sircmpwn_> I might blame nouvau or however you spell it
<sircmpwn_> let's grab those propritary drivers, shall we? How does one shut off x from the command line in 12.10?
<topper4125> sudo service gdm stop
<sircmpwn_> sudo service lightdm stop, actually
<KamranMackey> is anyone actually ere
<KamranMackey> *here
<sircmpwn_> well, that failed pretty quick
<sircmpwn_> how does one get rid of nouvau
<sircmpwn_> oh, apparently nvidia drivers are included in repos
<sircmpwn_> trying to use jockey-text per the wiki to install proprietary drivers
<sircmpwn_> fails and says to look in the log, log says: could not find module nvidia_current
<sircmpwn_> which is interesting, because I installed it and it shows up in jockey-text --list
<coolroot> why i try to upgrade using the terminal it stuck at grub 2 installation why? it took so much time like i leave it for 4hrs when i get back same still there without improving :(
<sircmpwn_> well, I got x up again, at 640x480
<lispghost> .
<cellofellow> what would be the proper way to clone the MBR and first two partitions (not the others) of a hard drive to another?
<cellofellow> oh, and those first two partitions are inside a larger extended partition, which I might have to resize but that's ok.
<sircmpwn_> except, there's no unity around it
<sircmpwn_> let's give it a reboot
<coolroot> why i try to upgrade using the terminal it stuck at grub 2 installation why? it took so much time like i leave it for 4hrs when i get back same still there without improving :(
 * _goxxsy_ jutro ! :-) :D
<LoneTrooper> hi, is it possible to change length for windows buttons with labels less than 50 pixels in Xfce? Setting XfceTasklist::max-button-length = 32 in gtkrc won't make it.
<LoneTrooper> Does anyone knows good spreadsheet application in text mode (launched via terminal)?
<bazhang> LoneTrooper, try apt-cache search spreadsheet
<coolroot> if i need to reformat my dualboot do i only need to reformat ext4 /dev/sda root? or do i need alway to get rid of linux-swap?
<LoneTrooper> oh thank you bazhang i will try that
<bazhang> coolroot, for a reinstall of 10.04?
<coolroot> bazhang: nope upgrading 10.04 lucid til now i got preparing grub2-fingerprint for almost 4hours already not moving coz i messed up my system with some chown and chmod :(
<weiyang> hi, I used the "tree -d -P "abc*", while seems not work
<kchengue> hello  veryone
<coolroot> the only way i could make it to 12.04 is to reformat it but i'm afraid and unsure of which will i choose to reformat i got /dev/sda7 ext4 and got /dev/sda5 which is unknown but i guess /dev/sda5 is my recovery for my win7
<kchengue> some now about a problem ubuntu 12.10 some ones touchpad ultrabooks??
<kchengue> sorry for my english
<Guest18602> http://buddiezkorner.blogspot.com/
<Guest18602> http://buddiezkorner.blogspot.com/2013/02/childhood-adversity-affects-adult-brain_27.html
<bazhang> !ot | Guest18602
<ubottu> Guest18602: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I would like to forward a desktop session from a remote computer to a different tty (say tty6) on my local computer, how would I do that?
<ShapeShifter499> I know the concepts of ssh -x  but I don't know how to start that on a different tty
<dr_willis> using vino. or x11vnc would let rhem see/remote your desktop ShapeShifter499
<dr_willis> they just run a vnc client and connect.
<dr_willis> teamviewer could work also
<ShapeShifter499> no its my own computers
<dr_willis> so?
<dr_willis> i vnc to my pc across the room...
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, you know how you can start a x GUI app like gedit via "ssh -x" on another computer?   couldn't you do that with something like startx or gnome but on a different tty?
<dr_willis> xdmcp sets you run a desktop on a remote pc and see it locally also.. but its not visible on the server
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  you can xforward a xterm rhen start a whole desktop. but it may be very laggy
<dr_willis> you would want to setup a special minimal x session i imagine
<coolroot> dr_willis: can i use gparted to reformat my dualboot in ubuntu 10.04?
<dr_willis> you can use gparted to do most anything..
<dr_willis> disk wise that is. ;)
<dr_willis> gparted exists in 10.04 i imagine. or use a gparted live cd
<dr_willis> so im not clear on what your actual problem is
<Kartagis> hi
<coolroot> but i'm not sure on which one should i reformat i got /dev/sda7 ext4 and unknown /dev/sda5 which i believed my dell recovery in win7
<dr_willis> mount them and see what they are.
<dr_willis> sudo blkid may give info also
<dr_willis> i dont know what you want to do exactly
<dr_willis> i would be SURE to make a recovery cd/dvd set  befor messing with stuff.
<coolroot> i tried but nothing works i really do messed up my system bigtime
<coolroot> can't use anything
<Godel_> Hello. I need help with an ASUS N13 USB wireless adapter. I managed to install it on Ubuntu 12.10, but it is very slow. This link claims it fixes the problem, but it didn't for me. I followed it completely.
<coolroot> i'm able to use apps if i'm booting in usb stick bootable 10.04 lucid in live mode
<Godel_> http://superuser.com/questions/508511/slower-wireless-speed-in-ubuntu-12-04-64-bit-on-asus-usb-n13/509479#509479
<corehook> guys, me@0day.kz:/$ sudo dmidecode -t memory|grep Maximum
<corehook> 	Maximum Capacity: 16 GB
<corehook> is it mean that i can put 2 modules with 8 gb ?
<home> hola!
<corehook> hola!
<nn> htop seems to show process memory usage in percentage and not megabytes. Any way to change that?
<EmLeX> Hola
<cakeboss> Can anyone help me get opencv running in ubuntu?
<cakeboss> erm...install it, I mean
<cakeboss> I don't think  I did it correctly
<pnorman> I'm trying to visualize why a particular package is wanting to install a seemingly unrelated package. I recall seeing a website that did dependency visualization, but can't remember where and can't find it. It might of been for debian, but I believe the dependencies are the same in this case
<corehook> http://dpaste.org/y5U2Y/ here is dmidecode output for memory
<corehook> so can i upgrade to 16gb ?
<coolroot> dr_willis: i got a screenshot on my gparted can u try to help me on it? on which one should i  go to reformat?
<dr_willis> corehook:  ask in #hardware perhaps
<corehook> thx
<dr_willis> coolroot:  mount them both and look. a normal install makes a / and a swap partition.
<dr_willis> sudo blkid or sudo parted -l, or sudo fdisk -l may give info also
<Godel_> Any thoughts on the wireless card? Or can you tell me where I should get help from?
<dr_willis> if you are reinstalling you normally format your old / and swap
<dr_willis> Godel_:  you may want to check askubuntu.com also
<Kartagis> hi
<Godel_> dr_willis, I did. I found the solution to installing the correct driver there. But I didn't find a useful discussion on solving the speed issue, except for the link that I sent earlier.
<Sara_> monitor shows that im downloading with 30kb/s but I don't know what it is downloading.
<Sara_> so confiused
<Kartagis> I'm broadcasting using mixxx. I'm trying to listen to it with clementine but what should the protocol be?
<Godel_> dr_willis, also somebody on a Linux Mint website is suggesting this:
<Godel_> It turns out the N13 wasn't the problem. Apparently, channel interference with another AP was the cause of the dropouts. Changing the channel and lowering the beacon interval seems to have rectified the problem.
<coolroot> dr_willis: postimage.org/image/ttsie8no3/
<Godel_> But I don't understand what that means and what I can do about it.
<coolroot> dr_willis:  paste.ubuntu.com/5572725
<coolroot> dr_willis:  paste.ubuntu.com/5572725/
<Sara_> system monitor shows that i am downloading with 30 kb/s but I didn't ask it dowload anything whats going on?
<dr_willis> coolroot:  so you have 1 linux partition ext4, and 2 swap partitions for some odd reason
<aeon-ltd> Sara_: could be anything, what are you running now?
<coolroot> so which one should i go to reformat?
<aeon-ltd> Sara_: irc would be a good guess :)
<coolroot> the /dev/sda7 which is my ext4?
<dr_willis> coolroot:  since all 3 are part of a linux install..  you format all 3
<dr_willis> if you are reinstalling you normally format your old / and swap   <<<<
<MorpheusChalice> Ah... can any of you tell me how do I add NTFS partitions to my Ubuntu Precise Pangolin Installation on vmware upon startup?
<MorpheusChalice> Do I have to add anything to the fstab file?
<MorpheusChalice> I am not really sure about the syntax that I am supposed to put into it.
<dr_willis> MorpheusChalice:  yes
<Sara_> aeon-Ltd: nope its not Irc and I was uploading some files using thunderbird but it should be finished by now
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<coolroot> what about the /dev/sda5? which is unknown? but yet it was under from a linux filesystem?
<MorpheusChalice> dr_willis, ah.... what am I supposed to put in it, though?
<dr_willis> coolroot:  i have no crystal ball that tells me what it is...
<aeon-ltd> Sara_: thunderbird may be checking for new mail?
<dr_willis> coolroot:  leave it alone if you dont know
<coolroot> ok thanx alot dr_willis  i'll go and reformat my /dev/sda7 :D
<dr_willis> MorpheusChalice:    the ntfs-3g docs and homepage show examples
<MorpheusChalice> All right. Thank you for telling me about it. =).
<MorpheusChalice> I will try to see if that works.
<aeon-ltd> Sara_: i need to leave, i'm sure others here will take a crack at your problem
<Sara_> its IMPaeon-ltd_: Its on IMAP it should not download by itself
<Sara_> aeon-ltd_: Its on IMAP it should not download by itself
<Sara_> aeon-ltd_: ok
<Sara_> aeon-ltd_:thanks anyway
<iceroot> anyone else facing "no sound" after the latest update of libdbus-glib-1-2? seems like pulseaudio can not connect
<Godel_> The same question is asked on AskUbuntu.com without an answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129478/asus-n13-usb-and-n13-pci-cards-are-slow-on-12-04
<dr_willis> might   be worth testing 12.10  and 13.04 to see if the issue is still there with them Godel_
<dr_willis> it would seem a weird bug that affects both pci and usb cards
<Godel_> I have 12.10 on my computer now.
<dr_willis> i need to move up to 13.04 some weekend.. ;) i keep putting it off.
<Godel_> Okay. I guess I will need to get a wireless device that works with Ubuntu.
<Godel_> Do you know of anything that you have personally tried dr_willis ?
<EarthDragon> when ubuntu 13.04 is coming?
<dr_willis> i got several usb wifi dongles off amazon that work out of the box.
<dr_willis> EarthDragon: 13.04 is the version and the date
<dr_willis> 2013 4th month
<EarthDragon> oh good to know
<EarthDragon> thx
<Godel_> Thanks  and good night
<EarthDragon> hope they wont screw graphic drivers support further in 13.04 a lot of ppl have been complaining about 12.10
<EarthDragon> and many switched to linux mint
<dr_willis> people complain no matter what is done or not done...
<EarthDragon> yet i managed to work xubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> and ive seen a lot of mint users switch back.
<EarthDragon> lol
<dr_willis> mint still seems unable to configure their irc clients to join the proper mint channles by default.. instead of here..
<dr_willis> ;)
<Fuzzles> im an ex mint user :P
<nn> ha
<nn> It joined the mint channels by default for me when i used it
<EarthDragon> is that problem with pre installed irc client then?
<dr_willis> ati and nvidia driver issues have always been a top 10 problem item.
<dr_willis> along with flash, and wireless drivers.
<dr_willis> the top 4 items i would say
<EarthDragon> at least theres is the guide for ati card owners http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<vsMS01> Hi. Does someone know about how to configure dnsmasq to only ask nameservers from the interface that provides the route to the default gateway?
<EarthDragon> nvidia users have harder way i assume
<dr_willis> EarthDragon:  and that guide might actually work for some.
<DrManhattan> ati is bad enough in windows, nearly worthless in linux
<dr_willis> ive had no issues with nvidia on my machines
<EarthDragon> dr_willis - i helped me a lot to install 13.1 catalyst drivers
<dr_willis> i dont have any 'just came out last week' hardwaree either
<ferronica> Need Help The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<EarthDragon> without that guide i would be hanging out with glitching outdated driver
<nn> >Not using debian and joining #ubuntu for faster support
<nn> LinuxMint users i shigggy diggy
<pnorman> I'm trying to visualize why a particular package is wanting to install a seemingly unrelated package. I recall seeing a website that did dependency visualization, but can't remember where and can't find it. It might of been for debian, but I believe the dependencies are the same in this case
<ferronica> LOG Error http://pastebin.com/uzfXU1hA
<marta> Hello all
<EarthDragon> hi
<fullbuster> hi wali
<walidace> hi hzman
<walidace> where u come from
<dr_willis> ferronica:  line 117 seems imporntant....
<walidace> its working!!!
<walidace> ScreenShot ALready!!!!
<fullbuster> apa?
<dr_willis> ferronica:  pastebin df -hs output
<dr_willis> 117 says you got a full disk
<ferronica> dr_willis, ok
<walidace> dim total as integer
<walidace> total = 0
<wat__> someone kick walidace
<marta> I would like to know, why i do apt-get distro upgrade command and the ubuntu dont go for the latest version of ubuntu...
<ferronica> dr_willis, command please
<dr_willis> ferronica:  pastebin 'df -hs 'output  i gave the command     <<<<<<<<<<<<<
<dr_willis> df -hs
<dr_willis>  ;)
<ferronica> dr_willis,  df -hs df: invalid option -- 's'
<dr_willis> marta:  there is no apt-get distro upgrade command.. what are you using
<dr_willis> try without the s then. ;)  its du -hs   for  disk ussage.. heh
<marta> ubuntu 12.04 i guess
<dr_willis> df = disk free   du = disk ussage
<wat__> -h humanreadable :)
<dr_willis> marta:  and the command you are using is?
<ferronica> Sorry
<doomlord> wireless networking not showing up- how can i tell if the hardware is ok
<marta> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> marta:  that does not upgrade to a new release... ie:  12.04 to 12.10
<ferronica> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/5JKeH5V1
<dr_willis> !upgrade | marta
<ubottu> marta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marta> Ok thanks
<marta> just one more question, should i change ubuntu gnome to xfce, or its better a xubuntu fresh install ?
<EarthDragon> oh i have a question well i managed to unpack amd radeon drivers with *.run extension into 3 deb packages i installed them and it worked and what if i reinstall xubuntu can i use them once again these packages on a fresh xubuntu using "sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb"?
<dr_willis> ferronica:  your /boot is way too tiny.
<marta> Thanks for the help :)
<dr_willis> ferronica:  and is filling up
<ferronica> dr_willis, what to do now to clean up
<EarthDragon> well it was hard to unpack that run file i had look for every required libraries
<dr_willis> EarthDragon:  you found a guide that converted a .run to .debs  - thats handy
<dr_willis> ferronica:  i would not have used a /boot/ that small. uninstall any old or extra kernels to free up space on  /boot/
<EarthDragon> but dr_willis can i use these deb drivers on another fresh install or do i have to unpack run again?
<ferronica> dr_willis, tell me command to clean all unwanted kernels
<dr_willis> EarthDragon:  no idea
<dr_willis> ferronica:  i dont know the exact command. because theres a lot of diffeerent kernels
<dr_willis> i dont see why you used a seperate /boot/ in the first place.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has some guides on removeing old kernels
<EarthDragon> oh omg well i better stay with my present os then
<ferronica> dr_willis, 3.2.0-38-generic
<muppis> Having a problem with a sudo. Asks password every time even tried to increase timeout and reinstalled with purge. Release is precise.
<sianhulo> hey guys, does someone know a program to  search for data appended to images?
<dr_willis> ferronica:  and that is what? the one you are using?
<ferronica> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> then i suggest you dont remove that one.. just older ones ferronica
<dr_willis> those that end in 37 or below
<ferronica> dr_willis, please check http://pastebin.com/BTA1faeu
<saju_m> How to install mysql query browser on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<lone_coder> hi novice ubuntu user here,, needed some help in installing vlc 2.0.4
<dr_willis> looks like you got 2 you can remove. the 3.2  35 and 3.2 32
<fullbuster> hi
<EarthDragon> lone do u have ubuntu or ubuntu based opeating  system (like xubuntu)?
<lone_coder> its only ubuntu
<EarthDragon> thats good cos its easy to install vlc on ubuntu
<ferronica> dr_willis, command to remove those image safely
<ferronica> dr_willis, sudo apt-get remove ??
<dr_willis> ferronica:  no idea..  i suggested checking the askubuntu.com guide for a reason
<dr_willis> my /boot is 3tb in size.. ;)
<tuxinator> hi all
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 1057 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<PapaSierra> i just read that nginx needs to have read permissions on all folders in the hierarchy all the way up to /, does that make sense? seems a bit strange to me
<tuxinator> dummy question, why i don't see a mount filesystem script in rc.x in ubuntu
<dr_willis> tuxinator:  perhaps upstart handles it
<ferronica> dr_willis, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dr_willis> PapaSierra:  to access /foo/bar/folder       you need read rights to all 3  .. i belive
<dr_willis> ferronica:  that tells us nothing withoug the command you used
<PapaSierra> dr_willis: understood. ty
<dr_willis> PapaSierra:  i thought foldere needed execute and read permissions however..
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  keep it in the channel. and i suggest using the repo version of vlc, or finding a ppa if you need newer verrsions
<lone_coder> i get error at the last step make install
<dr_willis> you did make install or.. 'sudo make install'
<lone_coder> sudo...
<lone_coder> the error is: ./make-alias: Permission denied
<lone_coder> make[2]: *** [cvlc] Error 126
<dr_willis> perhaps that file is not executable when it should be.
<lone_coder> any solution?
<dr_willis> make it executable
<lone_coder> pls explain.. new to linux
<dr_willis> new to linux and you are compiling vlc? thats running befor you can crawl..
<dr_willis> chmod +x foo    makes foo executable
<lone_coder> ;)
<dr_willis> !permissions | lone_coder  time to read up a little
<ubottu> lone_coder  time to read up a little: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lone_coder> thank u sire
<dr_willis> you do realixe theres vlc ppa's so compiling is most likely pointless
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lone_coder> chmod: cannot access `foo': No such file or directory
<nearst> hi ppl
<lone_coder> Any expert ubuntu user here???
<tuxinator> when starting my multipathed disk on iscsi gets not mounted
<tuxinator> and i get a bootup error
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  it dosent take an experet to tell you 'foo' is an example name
<tuxinator> but iscsi and multipathd are started correctly because if i skip and then mount after bootup is complete it works
<lone_coder> oh sorry,, m jst a beginner
<lone_coder> what should be the executable name for vlc??
<d1gital> #ubuntu, I had ubuntu installed on /dev/sda2.  Today I ran the installer and chose the "replace ubuntu" partitioning option.  Instead of overwriting /dev/sdb2, my /dev/sdb1 (/home) was formatted instead.  What's my best shot at recovering my lost data?
 * dr_willis rambles about kids these days.. compiling vlc instead of helloworld.c, not knowing foo and bar for example names... and get off my lawn......   ;)
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  that would be 'vlc'
<nearst> yeah
<nearst> ima not believe im installing w8 . lol
<dr_willis> im amazed you actually got it compiled
<lone_coder> Thank you,,, i just believe in taking a BIG STEP
<morteza> Hi dear guys!
<morteza> ;)
<nearst> lone_coder, gj
<lone_coder> same error
<lone_coder> chmod: cannot access `vlc': No such file or directory
<dr_willis> sounds like you are in either the wrong die. or the scripta/code is confused
<nearst> locate vlc?
<dr_willis> whats the exact command you are doing
<T3X> how do i run a command and have it running for ever?
<dr_willis> T3X:  what command? and define forever. ;)
<lone_coder> sudo chmod +x vlc
<MindSpark> T3X: you can't some day, the computer will die
<dr_willis> no need for sudo
<MindSpark> T3X: you can put it in the background though
<nearst> vlc &
<dr_willis> and what was the exact error?
<T3X> dr_willis: ping www.google.com | while read pong; do echo "$(date): $pong"; done
<lone_coder> chmod: cannot access `vlc': No such file or directory
<nearst> try locate vlc
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  and notice  it tells you whats wrong. :)
<dr_willis> vlc is not in your current directory
<MindSpark> T3X:  you put the command in () and a & afterwards
<Ben64> T3X: don't ping google forever
<lone_coder> it's in documents
<Fuzzles_> if i install the newiest kde using backports how can i back grade if i dont like it?
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  and your shells current working diectory is not..
<MindSpark> another way of doing it is using screen. but you'll have to read the manual
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  run 'pwd'
<zloifei> hello. little question.. in BackTrack(Ubunta 10.0) I can`t find something like a "fstab" ...or other utility, which show me partitions size of each mount point(home, user, etc) ..pls, tell me how can I see this? thks
<T3X> MindSpark: i tried that and procces killed
<Ben64> zloifei: we don't support backtrack here
<T3X> Ben64: google just and example i am pinging our local server
<lone_coder> it says i am inthe vlc-2.0.4 dir
<dr_willis> zloifei:  df -h    and sudo blkid
<belgianguy> argh, my Ubuntu stopped booting after an update
<nearst> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MindSpark> T3X: does your process run if you execute it in foreground?
<belgianguy> how can I force it to use VESA drivers from the root prompt?
<MindSpark> or does it die shortly after you start it?
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  and wheres the vlc binary at..    use ls to see if its in the current directory
<T3X> MindSpark: yes please it rans for couple days and stop
<zloifei> dr_willis, thanks, man! =)
<lone_coder> yup, there's a folder called bin
<Ben64> T3X: whats the point of pinging constantly anyway?
<XATRIX> Hi, is there any way to control fan speed or on/off via ACPI ? Feb 28 09:13:36 HP-Compaq-nc4010 kernel: [    1.169880] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  most likely iys in there.. and allready executable
<MindSpark> T3X: I am not sure, but doesn't the ping command just do a limited  number of pings?
<MindSpark> or was that windows?
<Ben64> MindSpark: by default its forever in linux, windows is 4
<belgianguy> isn't there a tool that lists the available gfx drivers?
<belgianguy> I think fglrx or X as a whole is faulty
<lone_coder> after i cmd make install,, it runs for sometime until that error comes
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  in 12.04- theres the jockey-gtk tool
<d1gital> I just accidentally formatted a 1TB parition.  Am I screwed as far as getting my data back?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: does that have a txt only variant?
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  its failing to compile so its not there is my guess...
<T3X> Ben64: just to audit what times our host is not reachable, then investigate whey it is down.
<nearst> belgianguy, and quantal still not yet support with latest fglrx.
<Ben64> d1gital: formatted from what, to what? did you do a quick format? have you put any data on after formatting?
<iciraus> A forever ping might be usefull.. if your having some problems.. just run a ping and let terminal be open while you try to fix your connection
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  jocky-text
<shape> Hello, I used to run ubuntu 8.04 and I remmeber I could type a command and see which processes were running and get their PIID (?? I forgot what it's called) but it's a number and I could use kill + that number to end the program?
<belgianguy> nearst: I had it running on a beta from ATI for months (Steam beta)
<lone_coder>   GEN    cvlc
<lone_coder> /bin/bash: ./make-alias: Permission denied
<lone_coder> make[2]: *** [cvlc] Error 126
<lone_coder> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/code-finch/Documents/vlc-2.0.4'
<lone_coder> make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<lone_coder> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/code-finch/Documents/vlc-2.0.4'
<lone_coder> make: *** [install] Error 2
<lone_coder> exact error
<FloodBot1> lone_coder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EarthDragon> <belgianguy> i ur taking about fglrx then ur amd ati radeon user? Try for a guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<d1gital> Ben64: it was a quick format, ext4->ext4, formatted by ubuntu installer (install completed)
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  did you make the file make-alias executable? sounds like you may have deeper issues
<Ben64> d1gital: so you installed on it?
<d1gital> Ben64: yes
<lone_coder> m into this from y'day night,, pls help
<EarthDragon> u can download property drivers from amd website and unpack run file into3 deb packages and install them
<Ben64> d1gital: well... photorec could get some stuff off of it
<MindSpark> Ben64:  right :)
<MindSpark> T3X: are you sure the process dies? did you try to find it in ps or top?
<shape> Hello, I used to run ubuntu 8.04 and I remmeber I could type a command and see which processes were  running and get their PIID (?? I forgot what it's called) but it's a number and I could use kill +  that number to end the program?
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  we covered how to make a file executable at the start of this..  'chmod +x foo'  remember?
<nearst> belgianguy, ikr. same like me too.. but it just nk work good unless got support in 1.13 xorg
<d1gital> Ben64: Thanks; I'll give it a try
<XATRIX> Hi, is there any way to control fan speed or on/off via ACPI ? Feb 28 09:13:36 HP-Compaq-nc4010 kernel: [    1.169880] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)
<Ben64> shape: ps? top? htop? atop?
<EmLeX> shape: please dont repeat questions so quick
<EmLeX> but as ben says shape anu of those works
<lone_coder> i have made it executable,, running make install again
<shape> Ben64: It's not those for sure but yes, similar, it was all the running programs, like task manager in windows, and it was just one command and I could get the PID.
<Ben64> shape: pstree?
<dr_willis> all those were just 1 command.. ;)
<shape> Ben64: nope :(
<Ben64> its definitely one of those
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep commandname
<Ben64> i'm pulling for "ps"
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> ps has like 1000 options
<T3X> MindSpark: yes it dies
<shape> Ben64: I just tried PS and pstree and I'm running firefox for example and it doesn't appear there
<dr_willis> ps ax | grep firefox
<lone_coder> everything is done without error but cant find vlc in software center
<shape> dr_willis I see, but I remember it was something simpler, that would list me all the programs. That works, but what if I don't know the name of the program to grep?
<EmLeX> shape: ps aux |grep firefox
<tuxinator> how to restore init scripts from a ubuntu package
<EmLeX> shape: then run ps aux
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  err.. if you are compiling from source.. that is NOT using the software center
<lone_coder> now,, how to open vlc?? ;-)
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  and vlc is in the software center.. theres no need to be messing with the source code
<shape> emlex OMG! are those all the running processes for sure?
<EmLeX> lone_coder: type vlc in terminal == profit
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  did make install actually work?
<EarthDragon> lolz
<lone_coder> ya..;)
<EmLeX> shape: yea if u are not jailed
<EmLeX> then run it as root
<EarthDragon> i want TORRENT
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  the text should have said where it installed to..
<Ben64> !torrent | EarthDragon
<ubottu> EarthDragon: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<shape> Emlex: NICE, thanks a lot! Btw I remember the command i used to use to get the PID was something like chk or something do you know anything about that?
<lasers> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lone_coder> vlc==profit dint return anything
<EarthDragon> torrents FTW
<EmLeX> never heard about a pid command starting with chk
<EarthDragon> better that rapidshare
<EarthDragon> than
<lone_coder> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/code-finch/Documents/vlc-2.0.4'
<shape> Ben64: You were right, I can use PS for what I want thanks a lot!
<lone_coder> make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
<lone_coder> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/code-finch/Documents/vlc-2.0.4'
<lone_coder> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/code-finch/Documents/vlc-2.0.4'
<lone_coder> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/code-finch/Documents/vlc-2.0.4'
<Ben64> lone_coder: dude. use a pastebin
<EmLeX> lone_coder: please pastebin
<shape> Emlex: Either way, it works and it gets me what I want and it's super simple, Thanks a lot! I appreciate it!
<EmLeX> Thank Ben64 he did say ps before me :)
<lone_coder> how to use pastebin,,, pls elaborate
<dr_willis> or read the messages.. ;) it should say where its installing to...
<Ben64> ps was one of the first things i ever learned about linux
<dr_willis> !pastebin | lone_coder
<ubottu> lone_coder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EarthDragon> for someone who doesnt know about torrents https://images.encyclopediadramatica.se/9/99/Bt2.jpg
<Ben64> EarthDragon: don't paste stuff like that here
<EarthDragon> k
<dr_willis> i only torrent from the neighbors open wifi. ;)
<dr_willis> at 3 am...
<nearst> hehe
<shape> EmLeX: I did thank him before you :)
<lone_coder> pastebin: command not found
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  so install it?
<EmLeX> oh.
<dr_willis> its pastebinit
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<lone_coder> the make install is finished,, where to find vlc?
<Ben64> lone_coder: you should just be able to type "vlc" and have it open now
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  the messages say where it installed to.. could be /usr/local/ or /opt/ we dont know
<dr_willis> if itsa in your default path you just run 'vlc']
<EmLeX> shape: remember linux is as powerfull as u want it to be.. u can combine lots of commands to make it do exacly what u want it to do
<EmLeX> when u get bether
<shape> EmLeX: Yeah, That is the purpose of all this, me trying to learn Linux :)
<Ben64> also remember "--help" and "man <command>"
<Ben64> works on almost everything
<lone_coder> bash: !info: event not found
<Ben64> lone_coder: ... what are you doing
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  becauase !command are channle bot commands....
<dr_willis> when in the channel
<dr_willis> and bash history commands in bash
<lone_coder> i dnt undstand,, pls explain
<dr_willis> !bot | lone_coder
<ubottu> lone_coder: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> notice the BOT spoke to you
<lone_coder> vlc: error while loading shared libraries: libvlc.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nearst> huhu
<EarthDragon> omg lone coder why dont u install vlc via ubuntu software center
<Ben64> yeah what he said
<cronus> hello, I have copied casper directory from live usb to hd. Now, when I boot from usb, it finds the casper directory on hd and boots from there. Is there a way to force it to boot from usb? thanks
<nearst> i think umplayer is more good than vlc. have subs finder too
<dr_willis> he wants to learn how to code.......  and cant start with hellowworld.c
<lone_coder> it's almost done... help me guys
<EarthDragon> nope SMplayer is better
<lone_coder> :-D
<Ben64> mplayer is the best
<EarthDragon> no u
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  we dont normally compile vlc here..  better to ask in #vlc
<lone_coder> i knw the basics of c pogramming
<lone_coder> in #vlc, i have to start all over again.. pls help
<Ben64> i made a hello world program in 68 bytes
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  i would guess vlc installed to non standard directories..  and the lib files are in some odd placd.. thats about all i know
<EarthDragon> thats so unoptimized for such a program
<EarthDragon> try assembler
<Ben64> i did have it down to 44 bytes, but it isn't working on this kernel
<Ben64> i did use asm
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  start with 'sudo updatedb'  then 'locate libvlc.so.5'
<lone_coder> Then, Can u guide me in studying linux deeply
<EarthDragon> try machine code then
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  we have been sending you urls to read all night
<nearst> lone_coder, make clean, and proceed to apt-get installl vlc. u may love to handing compile later :P
<dr_willis> sudo make uninstall
<dr_willis> ;)
<lone_coder> :-(.. 17 mb wasted
<EarthDragon> or Ubuntu software center...
<nearst> ya. make uninstall clean
<nearst> usually compile binary in on /usr/local/bin ?
<belgianguy> okay, I'm back in GUI, but X doesn't load and there's no Unity
<burtonium> lone_coder: why bothering compiling player from source, when you can't even understand errors?
<belgianguy> when I run startx, I get a FATAL:module fglrx not found
<belgianguy> but I just installed that, as well as fglrx-amdcccle
<lone_coder> i run windows on the same machine which has all the sftware.. jst wanted to learn linux
<EarthDragon> probably u dont have required libraries lone coder to compile VLC
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  compiling vlc is not learning linux
<burtonium> lone_coder: you've started it wrong way
<deo> hello guys.. need some help with my ubuntu 12.04 machine, after some sort of upgrades and reboot,,  launcher wont show up :(  i tried to open terminal using ctrl alt f1 then issued  unity --reset
<lone_coder> ;-0
<deo> its sayd /usr/bin/python: Permission Denied :(
<deo> what should i do?
<dr_willis>  id bet vlc put the libs in /usr/local/libs or somthing and he needs a sudo ldconfig
<EarthDragon> sudo!
<lone_coder> Thanx for everything guys,, Bye
<burtonium> lone_coder: read, read, read a bit first? to get familiar with concept a bit, and how things actually work. You won't learn by asking on chat, about things you even don't understand
<deo> have anyone tried to fix missing launcher in ubuntu 12.04?
<lone_coder> cn u refer to some good resources?
<Ben64> http://2.ben64.com/hi_world if anyone wants to see my awesome program
<Ben64> only 53 bytes now
<dr_willis> !manual | lone_coder
<ubottu> lone_coder: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EarthDragon> UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<marta> Hi again, how can i enter in root mode using ubuntu ?  I log out the user account, and then alt+f1 tryed to enter was a root but its giving me always error...
<burtonium> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lone_coder> what abiut working with terminal
<Ben64> !root | marta
<ubottu> marta: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dr_willis> alt-f1? you mean the console? alt-ctrl-f1?
<marta> ;)
<dr_willis> lone_coder:  10000s of bash guides out there
<lone_coder> k thanx,,
<deo> guys any ideas?
<Ben64> hmm, someone downloaded my program on a droid
<jony> why I can't write to USB stick in ubuntu 12.04<
<jony> ?
<EarthDragon> im linux beginner too and whats the point of compiling programs when u can install deb packages?
<deo> anyone tried fixing missing launcher in ubuntu?
<Ben64> jony: we're gonna need quite a few more details in order to help you
<Ben64> !anyone | deo
<ubottu> deo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<deo> i give it already Ben64
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jony> firstly th attached USB stick didn't showed up at all
<Ben64> EarthDragon: sometimes you want to modify it, or have a newer version
<EarthDragon> oh thx ben64 for info
<deo> hello guys.. need some help with my ubuntu 12.04 machine, after some sort of upgrades and reboot,,  launcher wont show up   i tried to open terminal using ctrl alt f1 then issued  unity --reset
<jony> after I've installed usb-mount, it shows up, but in read only mode only
<marta> !mv
<Ben64> jony: ubuntu by default mounts all usb drives, you shouldn't have to install usb-mount or anything like that. what version of ubuntu?
<marta> !move files
<Ben64> marta: ???
<jony> 12.04
<Ben64> jony: ubuntu? kubuntu? xubuntu? lubuntu? something else?
<jony> ubuntu
<marta> Sorry.... trying to move files from a folder to a folder that was root permissions only
<Ben64> desktop version? server version?
<SierraAR> What's the difference between all of those?
<marta> but i can only move the folder...
<Ben64> marta: sudo
<jony> desktop 32 bit
<marta> i know i do that ... but still
<Ben64> SierraAR: desktop environment mostly
<marta> i tryed also sudo mv -b ... mv -t ... nothing
<Ben64> jony: does it not show up in Places in the menu?
<SierraAR> marta: Have you tried copying them, then deleting from the original location?
<SierraAR> Won't solve the issue of mv not working, but if that works it should be the same end result
<marta> humm.. no i didnt. Im gonna try that :) thanks for the help
<EarthDragon> marta: if u want to copy files without using terminal then use PCmanFM program. It allows u to copy files easy using GUI.
<jony> it mounts in /media/usb0
<marta> Thank you very much EarhDragon
<EarthDragon> np
<belgianguy> dang, now I get my login screen, but if I enter the correct password, I get a flash of white text on black and it throws me back to the login screen
<belgianguy> can I force my system to use VESA, and make X run in "safe mode" ?
<belgianguy> jockey-text doesn't do anything
<belgianguy> so maybe I need to install those drivers first
<thejollygrimreap> stepspermm
<belgianguy> I'm working through tty2 atm
<thejollygrimreap> stepspermm?
<jony> how can I insert the persons noickname before writing my message here?
<thejollygrimreap> put a :
<thejollygrimreap> in front
<thejollygrimreap> eg jony:
<thejollygrimreap> jony:
<nearst> shutdown -t 002 /g
<SierraAR> jony: Usually, type out their username. Some IRC clients have an auto complete feature, where if you type the first few lettes of a nickname, then press 'tab', it'll finish the name
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jony> Ben64, it mounts in /media/usb0
<jony> SierraAR, TY!
<Ben64> jony: yeah, well you're using usbmount, and i don't ever use that
<SierraAR> jonathaN: Np
<SierraAR> Jony*
<SierraAR> (And that was me derping with autocomplete!)
<jony> Ben64, ok, but it didn't worked at all before
<Ben64> maybe it did and you didn't see it?
<ZadYree> One quick question: Is there a recent guide for reinstalling a system (ubuntu) whose hard disk was encrypted by LUKS (cryptsetup) ? The aim would be to keep /home directory
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Does someone know a "ping" command where I can set the buffer value? I would like to write something into the buffer.
<dr_willis> i recall some enhanced ping commands in the repos
<dr_willis> !info sing
<ubottu> Package sing does not exist in quantal
<marta> Im using the PCmanFM but i cant swap files also because its saying i dont have permission
<rayan13> hey all
<dr_willis> marta:  carefully run the filemanager as root? but thats not a great idea.
<ShapeShifter499> Ok I messed up something, Fontana
<ShapeShifter499> Oops
<ShapeShifter499> Flipping autocorrect
<marta> i tryed that too, use xterm -e %s
<rayan13> i have many problems with eclipse on 12.10 and i want to remove it completely ANY HELP PLEASE
<marta> in the tab menu of swapping to root tab
<Ben64> rayan13: uh... sudo apt-get purge eclipse
<marta> im going to try call the program from terminal using sudo...
<ShapeShifter499> Anyways I messed something up, don't know what, last thing I did was start a second xserver on tty8 and ran a application then rebooted, now when I login it flashes to black then kicks me back to the login, what's going on?
<yogg> dr_willis: thanks. i searched the whole time for sping -.-
<coolroot> dr_willis: now i really do messed it up bigtime huhuhu
<dr_willis> coolroot:  huh?
<ShapeShifter499> I can't login to gnome
<coolroot> when i restart ..... i got grub rescue on console ouch! :'(
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  login at the console.
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  your .Xauthority file may be owned by root.. rename it
<marta> humm... i change the settings tab to gksu %s and it went to user swap mode, asked my pass but give me an error saying permission denied
<marta> im using PCManFM 0.9.10
<marta> lol i did it.... tryed only gksu... sorry for the "spam" ;)
<dr_willis> settings for what exactly?
<dr_willis> ;) i was going to suggest that
<marta> thank you
<bellaseem> hello
<belgianguy> I think my X installation is totally borked
<belgianguy> can one reinstall X?
<dr_willis> you can..  but it may not fix anything
<dr_willis> depends on what you borked
<nearst> apt-get install --reinstall X bla bla
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I keep looping on the login screen
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  that dosent mean x is borked
<bellaseem> not alot of ubuntu fans in here huh
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  make a new user and see if they can login
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  at console 'sudo adduser billgates'
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I'll try that
<joey8> belgianguy➤ i had similar prob i had to use "sudo usermod -u <yourusername>" and it fixed it. this may not apply to you but i am offering it fwiw
<dr_willis> every time ive seen the issue. it was the users .xauthority file. or other user config giles crashing  the desktop
<dr_willis> no idea what usermod -u even does.   ;)
<nearst> chmod ?
<bentinata> "can't connect to mysql.sock(2)" what's that mean?
<dr_willis> bentinata:  mysql is not accepting the connection perhaps
<stevegjacobs> join #openstack
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I could log in, but immedetlty got an error that Compiz quit unexpectedly (crash)
<belgianguy> immedeatly*
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  compiz crashed on a newly made user?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: correct
<dr_willis> but the desktop dident close back to the login screen?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: no, it did not close back
<belgianguy> I did try to reinstall fglrx earlier, as I thought it broke
<dr_willis> so that points to some driver issue. not working with compiz/3d
<belgianguy> but it won't let me clean it out and reinstall
<dr_willis> you could install lubuntu-desktop for a working desktop to use untill you get it figured out.
<dr_willis> i dont mess with fglrx enought to know what to fix
<belgianguy> dr_willis: fglrx is a world of pain
<dr_willis> you used fglrcx from the repos or from the ati site?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: the one I had was from the ATI site,the one I installed was from repo
<dr_willis> you did uninstall the ati site one first?
<Lynxx> is the ubuntu update thingy down?
<antonys>  /Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Lynxx> i keep trying to update and it returns 404 not found
<belgianguy> yes, but it complained about certain folders
<dr_willis> lynxx could be a local mirror is down.
<belgianguy> I removed those manually, otherwise the new one refused to install, even with the -f flag
<belgianguy> is there a way to reset the whole gfx environment to "basics", as in "not use fglrx"
<Lynxx> ok
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis: sorry my internet connection crashed, where is the .Xathority file located?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  remove the fglrx drives should do that
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  in your home
<belgianguy> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* then ?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  guess you can try. ;)
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  you may want to install some backup desktop and console irc client just in case
<belgianguy> dr_willis: this is a different pc altogether, but I'm pretty borked atm as the machine that is down is my dev machine
<bentinata> "can't connect mysql.sock(2)" any help?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  copy imporntant files over to other pc..  reinstall perhaps? ;)
<bentinata> Anyone?
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis: thank you that worked
<belgianguy> dr_willis: tbh I'm a bit scared to do that, I've got quite the extensive install, but the machine must be back up by tomorrow or I'm toast
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:  running some stuff via sudo instead of gksudo can do that
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis: I'd like to run virtual box in another tty, how do I do that without sudo?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:   you did remove the old xorg.conf after removeing fglrx drivers?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I'm still removing them
<belgianguy> should I delete the xorg.conf again?
<dr_willis> ShapeShifter499:   no idea on the right way to spawn a 2nd x session these days.. askubuntu.com may know
<ShapeShifter499> Ok thank you
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  default drivers should auto config
<belgianguy> tbh I made aticonfig generate a new one, but that didn't help in the least
<bentinata> Anyone?
<dr_willis> if you are not using fglrx then that xorg.conf will be wrong
<belgianguy> okay, so the remove of fglrx just completed
<belgianguy> any recommendations on what to do next?
<dr_willis> you did reboot aftet removeing the .run drivers and installing ghe fglrc drivers?
<dr_willis> i imagine you need to reboot after uninstalling the fglrx drivers via apt also
<dr_willis> and remove the xorg.conf
<belgianguy> first reboot, then remove xord.conf?
<belgianguy> xorg*
<dr_willis> id remove it first
<belgianguy> ok
<g0tcha> hey guys, i installed redmine through apt-get and im wondering how can i update these packages?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: seems it didn't exist anymore :s
<belgianguy> just reboot then?
<belgianguy> (there are a lot of backups though)
<dr_willis> g0tcha:  apt should update them as updates come out.
<dr_willis> g0tcha:  if you want nrwer versions you will need to look for a ppa most likely
<ypwong> anyone has the missing bluetooth-applet problem on raring?
<dr_willis> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.4+dfsg1-1 (quantal), package size 4844 kB, installed size 11796 kB
<ypwong> now i got a new cloud indicator but the bluetooth one is gone :)
<dr_willis> ypwong:  rareing support in #ubuntu+1
<ypwong> dr_willis, thx
<g0tcha> dr_willis, thanks.. is there a way to check if there is a "backport" for redmine that has a recent version?
<g0tcha> im not sure if backport is the right one
<rsthelord> I just downloaded the ubuntu server 12.10 (amd64).iso file. I used the universal usb installer and a pendrive. I started the process of installing but i am getting network dhcp error and alot of errors
<imran2> how can i keep pidgin keep running in the background
<belgianguy> dr_willis: rebooted, now just a flashing cursor after GRUB selection
<dr_willis> time to try nomode set option
<dr_willis> nomodeset
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<belgianguy> I'll boot ir recovery mode, here I can't do much
<dr_willis> hmm. silly bot..
<dr_willis> edit grub menu at boot..  'quiet splash' becomes 'quiet nomodeset nosplash'  ;)
<belgianguy> dr_willis: forums are down
<dr_willis> i hate splash
<pvh_sa> hi there, I'm trying to configure my online accounts with Ubuntu 12.10 (upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04). I'm not sure what is possible. Can I integrate my gmail with contacts, for example? Or is Gnome Contacts looking for Gnome Online Accounts (not Ubuntu Online Account) for example?
<dr_willis> boot.. grub menu.. hit 'e'
<belgianguy> dr_willis: how does one drop into that mode again at th egrub menu?
<belgianguy> ah okay
<belgianguy> this window doesn't auto scoll
<dr_willis> grub-fu 101 ;)
<dr_willis> theres also the 'text' option. to get ubuntu to boot to a fallback text console
<belgianguy> dr_willis: it already has nomodeset
<dr_willis> hmm.. wonder if that was breaking your fglrx drivers...
<dr_willis> i dont use them enough to know
<dr_willis> try removeing it i guess
<belgianguy> dr_willis: probably not, it's been good for months
<dr_willis> you did try booting with older kernels?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I tried with some, could login, but X didn't work there either
<belgianguy> now I can't start recovery mode of my most recent kernel, bummer
<dr_willis> hmm.. none of this should break recovery mode
<dr_willis> or 'text' mode
<dr_willis> could be the apt-get remove stuff removed too much. you may want to try text/recovery and reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package. or live cd, and chroot in and try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<deo> hi guys how do we re install unity?
<deo> i found my launcher is missing after a reboot :(
<deo> how can we get it back ? any ideas?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: atm I tried the 3rd kernel in the list, am back to looping at login
<dr_willis> deo:  why do you need to.    what launcher? that may not be unity broke
<belgianguy> proceed with reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<dr_willis> deo:  first test would be to make a new user saee if they work right
<deo> dr_willis: what i mean is i cant find those menus above
<deo> im using 12.04
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  yea. i dont see how it could hurt
<dr_willis> deo:  if a newly made user works.. then its a  user setting issue with the problem user
<dr_willis> not a unity/system issue
<deo> hmmn okay will try to create anothe dr_willis
<deo> can it be done using command line?
<dr_willis> deo:  at console/term   sudo adduser billgates
<deo> dr_willis: do i need to reboot after creating the user?? i already created a new user..
<deo> using command line...
<belgianguy> dr_willis: just tried logging in with my billgates account
<deo> rebooting machine
<belgianguy> that works
<belgianguy> eg unity and the Dash
<deo> belgianguy: ur launcher lost too?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  thats good
<belgianguy> deo: my system stopped working when I rebooted yesterday
<dr_willis> so now you can clean out old problematic settings from  the problem users homes.
<imran2> how can i keep pidgin keep running in the background???????????????
<belgianguy> dr_willis: what would I look for? Log files?
<dr_willis> move the dirs like   .compiz and .local  and .Xauthority to some backup dir
<deo> imran2: minimize it ;p
<dr_willis> i forger other names
<dr_willis> forget
<dr_willis>  .config also
<belgianguy> yeah, I do think Compiz was the biggest issue here
<deo> created a new user dr_willis .. but logging in takes time
<dr_willis> or just move what looks related to compiz/unity ;)
<deo> wil just wait
<dr_willis> i am cleaning out my home constantly during beta testing
<Giovads> ciao
<dr_willis> no list here. ;)
<deo> dr_willis: .. im on the new user created... but still no launcher or menu found :(
<Giovads> !list
<ubottu> Giovads: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> deo:  that points to a driver/3d driver/compiz issue
<deo> so what should i do dr_willis :(
<dr_willis> deo:  since i dont know what drivers or 3d card you got... some info would be nice..
<dr_willis> but ita about time for me to leave for a few hrs.
<deo> what info do u need dr_willis
<dr_willis> deo:   what drivers or 3d card you got..
<dr_willis> and 3d card..
<deo> hmmm i dont have 3d card dr_willis
<deo> im using a dell vostro laptop
<dr_willis> i dont think theres a chipset out  thats dosent have 3d  support
<dr_willis> at least not in the last feqw years
<dr_willis> and its video card is a?
<dr_willis> lspci can give info
<Azure_> hi
<deo> Intel HM67 dr_willis
<dr_willis> id check askubuntu.com for info on that chipset.. see if any known issues are with it
<deo> hmmnn
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I have no idea what's associated to compiz/unity, I moved .compiz, .local, .Xauthority and .config
<dr_willis> intel tends to be problem free for most people
<deo> something weird on my system thoug dr_willis ... wheneever i tried to install something
<lonix> Any good clues off why (and/or how to prevent) inoticoming for processing the same file 2times. (in rapid sucession)
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  thats why i said move.. so you can get them back
<deo> it says No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<deo> dr_willis: ^
<deo> even installing for a vim package
<dr_willis> deo:  thats fixable also.. askubuntu.com has a guide on it
<dr_willis> thats just a warning as far as i know. not an errro
<dr_willis> errror'
<dr_willis> time for me to leave work. back in a few hrs.
<dr_willis> bbl
<foo357> Hello, I've discovered what seems to be an error in a package.
<cfhowlett> foo357, do tell
<DJones> !bug | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<deo> im in /var/lib/dpkg/status - how to know if the package is corupt?
<cfhowlett> deo, every package as a hashsum... run md5sum to check if you're suspicious
<deo> cfhowlett: im in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Fuzzles> how do i scan with my wifi kodak printer, i know how to print just not use the scan feature?
<foo357> cfhowlett: hmm maybe it's me who haven't set some path but on the other hand this shouldn't be necessary when installing through packages
<zumaz2003> Can someone help it`s stuck at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-25-generic and wont pass it .
<DJones> Fuzzles: You should be able to use Simple Scan or XSane to scan
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, well simple scans is the app ....
<Fuzzles> i know but it says cand find my scanner? its an AIO printer
<foo357> I'm running 12.04.2 LTS x86_64. It's related to Freetype (-dev?) the file ft2build.h in /usr/include incorrectly tries to include freetype/config/ftheader.h when it actually should try to include freetype2/freetype/config/ftheader.h
<cfhowlett> foo357, beyond md5sum, IDK enough to advise you more thoroughly.  sorry.  ask the question againn
<DJones> Fuzzles: Which model printer is it
<Fuzzles> DJones, its a kodak esp 7 AIO
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles toadd a wifi printer, I needed to specify the url ... search didn't see it until then
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, what you mean?
<ozcanesen> hey i have a foss project, will you translate it to your language? https://translations.launchpad.net/terra thanks.
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, to add a scanner  the scanner over a wifi connection you might to provide the URL
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, how do i do that?
<baumy> how can i get artwiz fonts in 12.04.2 64 bit?
<baumy> there used to be an xfonts-artwiz2 package but it doesn't seem to exist anymore
<cfhowlett> ozcanesen, better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.  also forums might be useful
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, you'll have to ask someone who has a scanner...   ask in channel
<ozcanesen> cfhowlett, ah sorry i didn't know offtopic channel
<DJones> Fuzzles: I can't see much help for that model printer/scanner, the UBuntu forums are down so I can't check there either
<cfhowlett> ozcanesen, no worries.  best of luck
<Fuzzles> ok thnaks anyways guys
<belgianguy> dr_willis: was able to log in back to account, but didn't have internet (have both wifi and wired plugged in)
<skillz_> hi there...quick one...I'd like to use my zte mf190 3g  usb modem on my ubuntu 12.04 machine...how can I go aboutdoing so?
<belgianguy> so at least that was what was causing it (the folders), I am putting .local back, and see if it still works
<belgianguy> I bet .compiz is the culprit
<cfhowlett> baumy, several etnries for xfonts in the universe repos..  you might want to check your repo settings and try again
<dr_willis> belgianguy: i cant see how that would affect wifi
<baumy> cfhowlett: xfonts-artwiz or xfonts-artwiz2? I'm not seeing it for precise
<borov> Hi, everybody! Guys, i have a problem! How could i save the layout of my desktop icons (Xubuntu, xfce 4.10)? After system restart all my icons shifting to the left.
<dr_willis> !find artwiz
<ubottu> Package/file artwiz does not exist in quantal
<cfhowlett> baumy, i'm not familiari with the packae, but you can likely download it direct from the package maintainer site
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I meant that probably compiz was the problem, but it's odd that I don't have any connection at all
<cfhowlett> borov, look in settings .. there's an autosorter configuration of some sort somewhere in there
<belgianguy> can't ping even
<belgianguy> not with wired, not with WiFi, yet the system bar lists them both
<belgianguy> and this pc is right next to it
<skillz_> hi there...quick one...I'd like to use my zte mf190 3g  usb modem on my ubuntu 12.04 machine...how can I go aboutdoing so?
<goto> I have a web host,with email accounts. My own domain name. I am getting spam from my own domain. I checked for open relay and mxtoolbox says no, but reverse DNS mismatches. To 22.4c.5646.static.theplanet.com, but my hosting co could be using them for overflow right? Should I ask this question elsewhere?
<skillz_> quit
<skillz_> exit
<Kimera> hey don't anybody know of a source for all of the terminal codes
<Kimera> like all the stuff you need for deleting files, installing stuff
<Kimera> things of that nature
<borov> cfhowlett, when i activate an autosorter all my icons  also shifting to the left :(
<DJones> !terminal | Kimera I think this includes a link with a good starter to using the terminal,
<ubottu> Kimera I think this includes a link with a good starter to using the terminal,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<deo> hi guys.. how do we set back the themes to the orginal settings?
<Kimera> thanks
<deo> mine has Theme: High Contrast..
<deo> how do we get it back to the orginal?
<cfhowlett> borov, sorry.  IDK where the switch is in xfce
<nearst> back. sup
<belgianguy> dr_willis: seems .Xauthority caused the login loops
<belgianguy> moved it back into its backup dir, still no connection though, could those settings have been stored in .config?
<Data909> after installing amddrivers i have black spaces on the borders ubuntu12.04 hd6570
<Ballerkind> hey. do you guys have any idea how i can tell CUPS to wait some seconds between printing several pages? :o
<Ballerkind> im getting a paper-jam everytime i print more than one page at a time
<nearst> Data909, try with sudo jockey-gtk?
<goto> I don't know who to talk to, registar, web host, I uninstalled all email sending programs to make sure one of my machines was not to blame.
<nearst> do mail dos then
<Peanut> Hi folks - for precise, the current version of openssl is 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.6 - would it still be possible to download 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5 somewhere? The upgrade seems to have broken our MPI and we are trying to research what happened.
<Guest29264> .
<DJones> Peanut: Don't know if this helps https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5
<Data909> i active first restart but is still the same
<nearst> mine work fine when im use "nomodeset" option at grub.
<Data909> i have there gfxmode linux_gfx_mode
<LS\MFT> Why isn't Steam on the software center?
<LS\MFT> It used to be there.
<nearst> still beta
<LS\MFT> I thought it was released.
<LS\MFT> I saw it on the software center a weeks ago!
<bazhang> !steam | LS\MFT
<ubottu> LS\MFT: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<LS\MFT> The wiki says: The Steam Client is available through the Ubuntu Software Center (USC). Run the USC, search for Steam, and install it or click here for a direct link to the USC.
<LS\MFT> It's not on the USC!
<DJones> LS\MFT: I installed it about a week ago via USC but I can't see it now
<bazhang> LS\MFT, try in #ubuntu-steam
<LS\MFT> Okay.
<DJones> LS\MFT: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam/
<LS\MFT> I can't see it as well.
<LS\MFT> 128 linux games on Steam?
<LS\MFT> lol
<LS\MFT> that's a lot of games
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<LS\MFT> I thought there were only 10 or 20
<Ben64> that was like when the first version of steam linux came out
<LS\MFT> And is it mandatory to use the 310 beta driver?
<Ben64> no, but its better
<LS\MFT> And is it stable to be used on non-Steam things?
<LS\MFT> Unity, for example.
<Ben64> yeah, works great here
<Ben64> well, i don't use unity
<ikonia> LS\MFT: there have been some warnings
<Ben64> unity slows performance in steam stuff i've heard
<ikonia> LS\MFT: so be cautious
<LS\MFT> Ow
<nutterpc> i never really liked Unity
<LS\MFT> I can install another DE to use Steam, anyway.
<LS\MFT> XFCE for example.
<nutterpc> hence why i always used MATE
<DJones> LS\MFT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2013-February/035976.html Have a look at that thread on the mailing list
<LS\MFT> Oh, Uplink is on Steam and it's available for Linux, lovely!
<Ben64> but mate isn't supported on ubuntu
<nutterpc> doesnt bother me though :)
<LS\MFT> I have a GeForce 9300M GS
<LS\MFT> 3.5 kernel iirc
<snodo> ftp connection refused. i have opened the ports from firewall, and install vsftp any tips.
<Ben64> i tried mate when i installed 12.04, couldn't get used to it. seemed like a bastardization of gnome2
<LS\MFT> The bad thing of MATE are the themes.
<nutterpc> i like it imo, since i always liked gnome
<LS\MFT> Because there aren't a lot of themes compatible for both GTK2 and GTK3.
<bazhang> !ot | LS\MFT
<ubottu> LS\MFT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nutterpc> i just get rid of the fluff stuff i dont use
<Ben64> LS\MFT: that gpu won't be getting you very much power
<LS\MFT> !ot Ben64
<aman_> hii
<aman_> any1 there?
<LS\MFT> !ot | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kazuya> hello
<kazuya> !list
<ubottu> kazuya: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nutterpc> anyways
<Ben64> yeah, i know, we don't need to see !ot message that many times
<nutterpc> off to bed for me, night all
<thebull> hi, i'm trying to dual boot windows8 + ubuntu. i've disables uefi and secure boot. i made a live USB and set the boot order to begin with usb. but ubuntu on the usb is not booting.. i'm stuck with the lenovo welcome screen (lenovo z580)..
<ikonia> thebull: sounds like the device is not bootable
<Guest82315> hello,very one..
<worm> exit
<Ben64> thebull: also, i don't think windows 8 will boot in bios mode
<thebull> ikonia : i've been using the same pendrive with an older version before..
<belgianguy> hmm, after struggling to get back into my user account, I no longer have access to internet/network
<belgianguy> not on WiFI, not on Wired
<ikonia> Ben64: boots on my desktop that doesn't have uefi
<belgianguy> is there a way to force Ubuntu to redetect these ?
<Ben64> ikonia: but was it installed with uefi enabled?
<ikonia> thebull: yes, so the new version may not have been installed properly, hence not bootable
<thebull> Ben64 : i've changed the boot mode to legacy boot..
<belgianguy> they are both listed in the top bar as connected, and the system respons when I pull them out/turn them off
<ikonia> Ben64: my bios doesn't support uefi on that dekstop, it's an old bis
<belgianguy> but they don't "work"
<ikonia> bios
<thebull> ikonia : iinstalled twicw after formatting.. i think prob lies with win8
<Ben64> from what i've read, windows 8 from uefi won't boot in bios mode
<ikonia> Ben64: it installed and booted fine on my old desktop, no uefi, it only has an old bios
<Ben64> so would have to install ubuntu with uefi enabled, but i'm not sure as I don't buy computers that don't let me do things
<_dreamer> Hello, I'm not able to find how to manage permissions for a specific group so that it has full permissions to a specific folder
<thebull> Ben64 : i'm using 12.04.2 lts it does have uefi support..
<bazhang> !permissions | _dreamer
<ubottu> _dreamer: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_dreamer> yes
<_dreamer> I've read that, however I am confused when it comes to executing this type of command for the group "group" and the folder "folder"
<_dreamer> how should a command like that be written?
<jrib> _dreamer: well what group are you talking about?  What permissions?  And what folder?
<Ben64> _dreamer: yeah explain in more detail what you want
<_dreamer> I have installed an ftp server and want the (lets just call it group) to be able to upload, delete, and read all files in my www folder
<_dreamer> I have managed to set the root folder to /var/www but I do not understand how to invoke the rights for the group
<_dreamer> I'm quite new to ubuntu
<vincentS> _dreamer, did you understand this http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<_dreamer> Yes, I understand that now the www-data group is the owner of my www folder
<_dreamer> I only want this group to be able to read from the folder
<Ben64> you may want to look into sftp or scp to transfer files instead of regular ftp
<_dreamer> the ftp group with the user ftp I want to be able to read, write and modify the files in this folder
<vincentS> _dreamer, what are ur permissions  rw-rw-rw-
<Ben64> then everything would have to be owned by ftp, which is a pretty weird solution
<nearst> Ben64, why not use filezilla
<_dreamer> drwxrwxr-x
<vincentS> _dreamer, you can start unsecure with " chmod -c 777 * " which would make everything world read/writable
<Ben64> nearst: that can use sftp, i don't see your point?
<llutz> nearst: filezilla is a client, not a protocol
<_dreamer> when I connect with filezilla I start in the www folder and cannot go back
<_dreamer> so thats all dandy
<nearst> aw.. client with multiprotocol
<_dreamer> but I cannot delete files
<vincentS> _dreamer, your files should be accessable then and think it's a user:group configuration fault
<_dreamer> Ive added a new user and group
<Ben64> _dreamer: what you're trying to do is likely to be insecure
<_dreamer> so how should I do it?
<Ben64> sftp, have the files owned by your user
<MindSpark> _dreamer: setuid
<Ben64> that's asking for trouble
<_dreamer> Ive read a guide that says I should add the new ftp user to the group www-data
<_dreamer> is that secure?
<Ben64> ftp by itself isn't very secure
<_dreamer> Indeed
<_dreamer> but how else am I suppose to remotly manage the content?
<Ben64> ssh/sftp
<_dreamer> I use putty on windows
<vorlket> any resolution to the python2.7-dev installation dependency issue on ubuntu 12.04 amd64? http://pastebin.com/Cjz6XAxM
<Ben64> thats an ssh client, good start
<_dreamer> How do I transfer files with putty from my windows machine to my ubuntu server?
<Ben64> you'd have to get an sftp client, like winscp or filezilla
<wat__> _dreamer
<wat__> winscp
<vincentS> filezilla :D
<_dreamer> I have filzilla
<_dreamer> filezilla
<wat__> filezilla supports sftp?
<Ben64> yep
<_dreamer> should I use the ssh port instead of ftp or what?
<vincentS> yes
<_dreamer> still can't do anything
<joshu> i'm got a macbook air to boot ubuntu 12.04 lived using noacpi=off but if I sleep and try to resume the screen is black..any ideas?
<Ben64> _dreamer: you have to set yourself as the owner of /var/www and everything within
<_dreamer> And I do that how and is that not just as insecure?
<Ben64> sudo chown -R <your username> /var/www
<vincentS> $USER
<Ben64> vincentS: if you want to be fancy about it
<vincentS> :P
<captain_cook> hi, I am looking for a program that can rip dvds easily. wanna save some of my dvds on my harddrive and watch them while I am on a journey.
<vincentS> captain_cook, ffmpeg maybe
<_dreamer> I run proftpd wich requires me to configure a group and user, should I input the data for my admin account there?
<captain_cook> vincentS: has it got an easy to use GUI?
<Ben64> ripping dvds is pretty tough, frame rate changes, interlacing, telecine
<captain_cook> Ben64: oh ok...
<synju> ddd
<Ben64> _dreamer: you wouldn't need proftpd if you use sftp
<vincentS> captain_cook, no gui there
<_dreamer> ok
<captain_cook> vincentS: ok.. a pity as I am a pretty beginner..
<_dreamer> so I apt-get remove --purge proftpd and install sftp?
<Ben64> _dreamer: sftp works over ssh, so since you can ssh already, you can sftp
<vincentS> captain_cook, ffmpeg -i myfile.vob -target dvd -sameq myfile.mpg pretty easy but let me check for a gui for u
<_dreamer> not with the ssh port nuber
<synju> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 12.10 and I'm trying to get a themes for it... can anyone help me out?
<_dreamer> number
<dr_willis> captain_cook:  one of the online linux magazines had an artical on that just last week ..
<Ben64> _dreamer: you probably have to change the client to use sftp
<captain_cook> vincentS: thank you.
<dr_willis> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-70/
<captain_cook> dr_willis: cool
<_dreamer> holy shit, how do I do that with Filezilla
<_dreamer> ?
<_dreamer> XD
<FloodBot1> _dreamer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> captain_cook:  with some of the copy proteted dvds they got out now. I have to use wine and some windows apps sadly
<vincentS> captain_cook, there is handbrake which is pretty familiar and should have some good support on the net http://danlynch.org/blog/2009/02/handbrake-on-linux/
<dr_willis> captain_cook: dvdfab does work in wine for me.
<vincentS> captain_cook, or dvdrip http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<synju> Can someone help me with regards to themes on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<captain_cook> dr_willis: ahh.. ok.. just switched from windows to linux.. lol.. and do not want to go back anymore.. ;)
<dr_willis> captain_cook:  for ripping some of these annoying protected dvds ive not found an alternative to dvdfab. yet
<captain_cook> dr_willis: thank you
<Ben64> i find it easier to download movies than ripping them :|
<captain_cook> vincentS: thanks a lot..
<synju> Ben64, agreed.
<vincentS> captain_cook, have you conciderd just taking them as .iso
<dr_willis> Ben64:  Yep.  But the wife allready has the disks.. and I couldent find Love Boat Season2  anywhere else. ;)
<synju> Lol!
<Ben64> i own a ton of movies, but don't really use the discs ever
<synju> Ben64, dr_willis, could you guys please help me get themes going on my ubuntu 12.10
<vincentS> i just have the discs so the downloads arent illegal :D haha ( You lair )
<Ben64> i don't think its legal to rip discs either :P
<synju> It's legal to make backups.
<captain_cook> vincentS: .iso would do.. yes...
<Ben64> synju: but not to bypass copy protection
<synju> Lol.
<dr_willis> synju:  I just grab the themes from differnt ppa sites like the webupd8 ones.. they tend to be the best looking ones out.. they got guides on getting them setup also
<synju> True.
<vincentS> Ben64, in my country it is cause i can have as much backups as i want since dvd is not a forever data carrier
<Ben64> look at what happened when decss came out
<vincentS> captain_cook, then u could just iso them much easier and maintain the dvd menu structure
<synju> can you give me an example link of a ppa site?
<dr_willis> Disney said once that if you got 5  kids watching  Toy Story - you are supposed to own 5 copies of the disk also... ;)
<captain_cook> vincentS: ok.. how?
<dr_willis> synju:  the webupd8 blog site has one
<captain_cook> vincentS: with one of your programs suggested?
 * synju googles
<vincentS> captain_cook, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image_name.iso
<synju> wow i thought it was just slang
<synju> k tnx brb!
<captain_cook> vincentS: huh? :)
<vincentS> captain_cook, dd is pretty easy    if =    say inputfile   of=   say output file  thats it
<dr_willis> captain_cook:  again. depending on the disks.. that dd trick might not work.
<vincentS> then all u have to do to watch is mount the iso with  mount -o loop file.iso /media/iso
<captain_cook> vincentS: oh I got it.. I will try.. thank you.
<deejy> hello friends.. i have problem to install the Flash Player in ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Ben64> !flash | deejy
<ubottu> deejy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vincentS> dr_willis, how does dd not work that way it copies bit by bit right all protection is copied aswell am i wrong
<dr_willis> vincentS:  some of the new dvds out have a very annoying copy protection that keeps stuff from getting read correctly.
<dr_willis> vincentS:  i have legal dvds that do not play in a legal dvd player - due to its age.
<dr_willis> vincentS:  look for  a little dvd anti-copy icon on the back of the dvd boxs.
<deejy> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dr_willis> I definatly have several disks that dd could not copy them properly. dvdfab couldent do some of them.. Not tried a newer dvd fab on them yet
<vincentS> dr_willis, hmm i thought dvd protection was a little outdated but then again i don't own many dvds now a days mostly is streamed from the web
<vincentS> but good to know there still trying
<dr_willis> vincentS:  this is a new form they keep alterning.. been in use for a year or more now
<dr_willis> you cant even play some of these dvds on a pc.. without somthing like dvdfab
<captain_cook> dr_willis: the issuers are restricting our rights!
<Ben64> well that's not nice
<vincentS> dr_willis, i always liked dvd_encrypter bbut don't know if that is available for *unix
<captain_cook> the dvd is my property and I should be able to store it however I like, right?
<vincentS> yes
<vincentS> hhahaha sony is announcing the playstation4 with lots of promisses  like  there was linux on ps3 but now theres not.
<vincentS> You have no rights what so ever   ever....
<macrox> 有人嘛
<macrox> ……
<vincentS> that is why  linux is above windows it gives you freedom and the right to do with your computer whatever you like
<rocket_hamster> word!
<vincentS> i will shut up now ;)
<rocket_hamster> why? ur right
<jpds> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<macrox>  only english support here ?
<vincentS> imo yes
<DJones> macrox: Yes, this channel is English only
<DJones> macrox: What language do you want?
<macrox> chinese
<macrox> lol
<DJones> !cn | macrox
<dr_willis> captain_cook:  the end user basically has no rights these days.. ;)
<ubottu> macrox: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<macrox> poor english
<macrox> thanks
<marta> Hi again, i entered sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , how can i change back to the original ?
<marta> i already tryed the back option on ubuntu but nothing...
<dr_willis> marta:  what back option?
<dr_willis> what original.. ;)
<vincentS> marta, what do you mean back to original you want to start gnome instead or u want xubuntu uninstalled
<belgianguy> dr_willis: seems my unity launcher no longer remembers my settings, nor does it record any new ones
<marta> i cant even add users in ubuntu... these is soo odd
<belgianguy> dr_willis: and no network connectivity whatsoever, even though eth4 and wlan1 are in the ifconfig lists
<belgianguy> (but that used to be eth0 btw)
<captain_cook> dr_willis: we need to fight for our rights.. lol
<belgianguy> I'm backing up like mad, as I feel as if my installation is falling apart
<marta> when i try to add user using gui, it doesnt make a thing.... well..
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<captain_cook> well, dr_willis and vincentS, thank you for giving me hints. see you ... bye
<marta> is there any command to erase desktop interfaces, and to return to the ubuntu gnome ?
<belgianguy> I think my system is too far gone and that a reinstall is unevitable
<marta> im gonna try synaptic
<Haris> Hello all
<Ben64> marta: you choose your DE when you're logging in
<belgianguy> marta: ubuntu-desktop would be the default one I reckon
<Haris> what do the keywords mean in the preseed file, the ones for partitioning ?
<brun0> hi all, what is the easiest way of capture bash output inside of a shell script ?
<marta> yes i understand, but i installed the xubuntu, and now only if i log out and log in i can change it (gui) when login again
<marta> Hi Haris
<Haris> where's this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html) relevant section on help.ubuntu for 12.04lts ?
<Ben64> marta: what?
<brun0> i'd like to check if a message is printed on bash inside of a shell script
<marta> Sorry, i did, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on terminal
<marta> so now... i would like to undo these command
<vincentS> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Ben64> marta: 12.04?
<marta> lts
<vincentS> apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop
<synju> ok... I downloaded the theme, and I downloaded 'customize look and feel' from the ubuntu software center but when I try apply the theme, it doesnt change anything.
<Ben64> vincentS: no
<Ben64> marta: so yes, 12.04?
<marta> yes 12.04 lts
<Ben64> marta: http://pastebin.com/Q8nmG0Nu
<synju> what am I doing wrong? I cant see it in the 'Appearence' app either.
<Haris> 40 50 100 ext3    $primary{ } $bootable{ }     method{ format } format{ }     use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 }    mountpoint{ /boot } <- what do the first 3 numbers from the left mean ?
<wubino> is there a way add custom search results to the unity search bar?
<marta> Thank you all for the help, once again ;)
<synju> Hello? Anyone?
<wubino> synju: what is your question?
<Antar> Hi
<Antar> any one here ?
<Ben64> 1751 people
<vincentS> Antar, anyone just left :D
<Antar> :)
<Antar> thank you
<Antar> ok my question
<Antar> can liliusb support ubuntu 12.10
<Haris> 40 50 100 ext3    $primary{ } $bootable{ }     method{ format } format{ }     use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 }    mountpoint{ /boot } <- what do the first 3 numbers from the left mean ?
<Haris> this is from preseed file on https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html
<llutz> Haris: http://debian.ues.edu.sv/compartidos/neozerosv/ciberues/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<wubino> is there anyway to write ubuntu lenses in golang or haskell?  I think the repeated python processes are adding too much memory overhead.
<Antar> can liliusb support ubuntu 12.10
<Ben64> !patience | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Esor> Hi. Would anyone help me how to set esekeyd? http://thearchway.wordpress.com/2012/03/13/global-volume-control-with-esekeyd/
<dr_willis> Antar:  the lili  usb maker tool should.. but i rarely use it.  i use otehr tools from the pendrivelinux site
<Esor> I'd like to install it to adjust volume on fullscreen games
<dr_willis> !find esekeyd
<ubottu> Found: esekeyd
<belgianguy> so I'm up for a reinstall
<dr_willis> !info esekeyd
<ubottu> esekeyd (source: esekeyd): multimedia keyboard daemon for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (quantal), package size 28 kB, installed size 188 kB
<dr_willis> My nomal media keys do that on my keyboard anyway..
<belgianguy> any advice, I have a complete physical disk to start Ubuntu from
<belgianguy> so I wouldn't really need GRUB, right?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  ubuntu uses grub.. so... yes. you need grub
<Esor> i mean on fullscreen games like Psychonauts
<dr_willis> Unless its on a mac or somthing
<belgianguy> (it carried over from old HDDs, with some Windows partition etc)
<dr_willis> Esor:  Hmm.. my Multimedia keys work on fullscreen games also...
<belgianguy> ah k, I was thinking of winning some boot seconds
<Esor> have you tried with Psychonauts ?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  thats not very clear...
<Esor> for me work only with TF2
<Esor> or CS:S
<belgianguy> dr_willis: the grub menu, it waits there for several seconds
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  so? thats a setting...
<belgianguy> while I'm so accustomed to it I'd rather have it boot immedeatly, _unless_ things are borked
<vincentS> i don't ever see my bootmenu
<belgianguy> vincentS: how'd you do that?
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  thats a setting  you can change,.  /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> grub2 has loads of docs and settings. ;)
<vincentS> belgianguy, dunno just never seen it don't know if i have it but apperently i have
<belgianguy> vincentS: something more advanced than setting the timer to 0?
<dr_willis> yes you can set grub2 to 'hide'
<Ben64> when you don't have any other operating systems, grub2 defaults to booting immediately and without the menu ever showing
<dr_willis> belgianguy:  belgianguy  look in  /etc/default/grub
<vincentS> belgianguy, i just checked and i have /boot/grub
<dr_willis> vincentS:  you do have grub.. its just hiding its menu
<vincentS> belgianguy, and no settings changed everything is default here
<kjazdh> Hi
<kjazdh> what is the best tool for create live ubuntu usb drive ?
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> anyone familiar with reserve space for raid hdds?
<belgianguy> ok, since I'll format the drive that'll be fine then
<dr_willis> kjazdh:  one that works for you. not all have gthe same featreset
<Ntemis> can i use it all?
<Ntemis> use tune2fs to my benefit?
<belgianguy> I also saw some people partition space for /, /boot, /var recently, is that common?
<Ntemis> like tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0
<belgianguy> (that was a CentOS server)
<llutz> Ntemis: since the "reserve" is a filesystem-thing, yes, tune2fs -m   is ok
<kjazdh> dr_willis> dont understand .wich tool
<Ntemis> will it remove metadata?
<vincentS> belgianguy, this depends on your own preferance you could easly replace/backup partitions this way
<Touhou11> belgianguy: I only see the point in separate / and /home partitions, the others are a throwback to poor filesystems
<llutz> Ntemis: no
<vincentS> belgianguy, but i have 1 partition  only   /
<Ntemis> llutz: will i be able to recover from raid5 -1 hdd fail?
<dr_willis> kjazdh:  i use the tools from the pendrivelinux site... thers dozens of tools out there
<belgianguy> ahh, so it's more a nicety for a server ?
<llutz> Ntemis: what does that have to do with root-reserved space?
<Ntemis> isnt there that metadata is kept?
<dr_willis> what metadata?
<belgianguy> just when my system fails, Ubuntu Forum offline :/
<Ntemis> for the raid information and structure
<Haris> am I here or did I just get disconnected again ?
<vincentS> belgianguy, yea separate your home from your / would be good imo
<belgianguy> long live Google Cache
<vincentS> Haris, is here
<belgianguy> vincentS: and are those partitions, then? or something else
<lmn> hi #ubuntu. I'm having frequent disconnects on remmina 0.9.99.1 running ubuntu 12.10. is there a fix or a workaround?
<vincentS> belgianguy, disks partitions what u like you can assign a whole disk to /home and another to /  or 1 disk with 2 partiton  where one is / the other /home
<vincentS> belgianguy, and don;'t forget some swap space
<vincentS> also a partition or disk but suggest a partition since it only needs around 1 or 2 Gb
<Touhou11> Real men don't have swap space
<synju> wubino, hey, sorry something was wrong with my xchat... My question: I cant seem to get the theme I installed to display in the Appearance app
<vincentS> true but my netbook only supports 2 Gb RAM
<wubino> sorry not familiar with the Appearance app
<vincentS> a little extra for virtualbox is needed :D
<wubino> Are scopes and lenses language agnostic?
<synju> wubino, ok, anyone else?
<belgianguy> what's ideal swap space, 2x RAM?
<llutz> belgianguy: if you intend to hibernate swap>RAM, if not, a 500MB swapfile is more than enough
<vincentS> that depends i guess on ur usage if u have 8Gb ram swap is probably useless
<belgianguy> vincentS: I only have 2 GB :(
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I install microsoft office 2013 in ubuntu 12.10?
<Ben64> !appdb | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<eduardo__> Good Morning!
<jayar> mojtaba: OpenOffice does all the same stuff
<llutz> jayar: it doesn't (VBA)
<jayar> 'cept that
<vincentS> belgianguy, me aswell and have 4Gb swap just because 4Gb is nothing to me and i have enough diskspace
<jayar> ;-p
 * vincentS doesn't know what hes doing and just added 4Gb of swap for fun 
<user> Hi
<user> help please
<lmn> does anyone here know a way around my constant remmina disconnects? it's unusable right now.
<user> How can i check if my usb flash drive accept to make a live ubuntu usb
<vincentS> user, if it has sufficient space it will
<user> vincentS jsut the space
<user> jsut*
<vincentS> user, yes and u need to be able to boot from flash but thats bios depended
<guepar> hello, i need some help
<user> vincentS and how can i know that the ubuntu iso file is work
<guepar> i have just upgrading my linux to 12.04 version and the wireless driver has gone
<vincentS> user, if you downloaded it from ubuntu.com it works because noone else is complaining
<user> ?
<user> ok but how can i check this
<user> or there is no way ?
<ikillcypher> ok guys how do I burn a windows ISO into my usb drive im using ubuntu x64 ??
<DJones> !md5 | user
<vincentS> user, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubottu> user: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vincentS> ikillcypher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<user> vincentS Universal usb installer is it better
<belgianguy> I'm a unetbootin fan myself
<bananahammock> Hi, I have a question about a script I wrote which changes the IP adresses in configration files for nagios. http://pastebin.com/jzkCtciP but when I run it, it shows that I changed the ipadress, but when I do a cat afterwards, it is not changed. I do a sudo infront..
<vincentS> user,  not sure if it will work with linux but for windows that is a good sollution
<puznel> ikillcypher: what Windows version?
<Aeros> Howdy!!  Folks
<vincentS> ikillcypher, check http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool for windows on usb
<Aeros> I am trying to get my Behringer Amp to work with Wine, but can't seam to get the usb to recognize the amp. It shows in the lsusb from the terminal
 * ikillcypher is using Ubuntu 
<ikillcypher> I want to burn WIndows 7 professional x86
<krux> grab a ligther and start burning it
<krux> :P
 * ikillcypher is not used to linux :( 
<ikillcypher> it just wont work for me the more I want it too
<ikillcypher> trust me 10 years of windows and 2 days of linux
<matt_symes> bananahammock: use seds in place edit switch -i
<puznel> ikillcypher: search for "winusb".
<matt_symes> bananahammock: that will edit the file directly
<puznel> ikillcypher: it will let you burn a Windows 7 DVD to a USB drive (and boot/install from the usb later).
<matt_symes> bananahammock: you are never actually editing the file
<martingardner> How do I install plugins on firefox globally on a machine that I have multiple computers booting from it via diskless boot?
<bananahammock> matt_symes: ahh okay.. so seds -e -i 'blabla' ??!
<matt_symes> bananahammock: yeah
<bono_> !man sed
<zonum_> @nick zonum
<zonum_> !nick zonum
<Pici> zonum_: /nick zonum
<Ben64> zonum: commands on irc start with /
<zonum_> Thanks
<Data909> if i play music from another computer via smb it havnt got good sound why ?
<bananahammock> thanks matt_symes it works
<matt_symes> np bananahammock :)
<Eagleman_> What would be the fastest way to read/write to another disk on another machine over the network
<matt_symes> ikillcypher: That does not sound like a legal copy
 * ikillcypher got it from his CD
<ikillcypher> I rip it off
<matt_symes> ikillcypher: I'll not help you then
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: dd + gzip + netcat I guess :D
<Eagleman_> MasterOfDisaster: i mean, its for always, some sort of storage server
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: backup? enterprisey?
<ikillcypher> wtf
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: if both no: rsync
<Eagleman_> I am making several virtual machine on kvm with there own roles, like a file server and a web server. The web server should acces a partition on the file server and read and write to it.
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: ok - so not just filetransfer.
<Eagleman_> MasterOfDisaster: i dont think i need all of those, i want to mount a remote disk
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: what's wrong with NFSv4 then?
<Eagleman_> exactly
<Eagleman_> Never used NFS, does it achieve near speeds compared with the disk itself?
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: there's *always* network latency
<Eagleman_> MasterOfDisaster: Every guest OS is on the same machine
<MasterOfDisaster> If you want to keep VM images in sync across multiple hypervisors, have a look at DRBD and (perhaps) ganeti.
<ikillcypher> so you guys are not helping me at all
<Eagleman_> I'm just seperating servers / services for security and learning
<vincentS> ikillcypher,  dd if=/path/to/windows.iso of=/dev/sdX  where X is ur flash drive be sure that is has a bootable partition
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: you shouldn't let your hypervisors do anything else than hosting VMs. Put publicly accessible services elsewhere.
<Eagleman_> MasterOfDisaster: this is a home situation
<Eagleman_> The hypervisor itself only hosts VM's, i'm talking about what the VM's will be doing
<MasterOfDisaster> oh, I'm sorry. I missed that
<Eagleman_> MasterOfDisaster: Lets say i run a web server only for web things, i mount a disk ok /var/www which is located on the same physical machine but on another guest OS , so i  mount 192.168.1.12/disk/wwebsite on /var/www
<ikillcypher> unetbootin only allows build ISO ?
<Eagleman_> You'r saying NFS will do the job?
<vincentS> ikillcypher, no you could write iso to disk aswell
<MasterOfDisaster> Eagleman_: yes, it will. NFSv4 is the way to go for linux filesharing.
<crazyhorse> i've got two chromium windows that have disappeared, by clicking on the side dock i can get them to appear in a "zoomed out" mode, but clicking on them does not bring them to the foreground
<crazyhorse> what window tricks are there to display a hidden window?
<Eagleman_> Is there also a way of bypassing the switch and let all this network traffic travel on the hypervisor only?
<crazyhorse> this is driving me nuts
<crazyhorse> ok.. how am  i supposed to click and drag a window.. i can't click on it in either monitor
<crazyhorse> if i click and drag it just disappears,
<dr_willis> crashes? or what
<crazyhorse> it's not crashed
<crazyhorse> it's just not visiable
<crazyhorse> unless i click on the side dock and hold the mouse down, and it appears in this zoomed out lets see all the windows this app has open mode
<dr_willis> you can drag things from that unity expose mode that zooms out
<ikillcypher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582831
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: doesn't work
<LS\MFT> Which port does apt-get use?
<ikillcypher> how do I burn a windows 7 ISO into the USB :(
<crazyhorse> if i click and drag it just zooms back out
<jpds> LS\MFT: 80.
<crazyhorse> and then disappears
<LS\MFT> jpds, thanks :)
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  and bruning app should work.
<crazyhorse> hmm i give up, killed it, restarted seems to be working
<dr_willis> any burning...
<dr_willis> ! burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
 * ikillcypher into USB
<dr_willis> ikillcypher: try dd or ask in #windows
<dr_willis> onto a usb... :)
<Squarepy> ikillcypher, netbootin
<ikillcypher> you guys dont understand
 * ikillcypher is using ubuntu x64 now
<Squarepy> unetbootin, let's you write a bootable usb from iso
<belgianguy> urgh I stopped my USB backup because I thought eSATA would be faster
<belgianguy> the eSATA speed is about to duck under the USB speed :(
<yogg> wrong converter?
<Squarepy> belgianguy, eSata 1 2 or 3
<yogg> my esata is much faster than usb 2.0
<belgianguy> Squarepy: no idea, it started out at 20MB/s
<belgianguy> now its almost down to 3
<belgianguy> and it steadily drops, not recovering
<BluesKaj> hat file system is it writing to
<Squarepy> just local?
<BluesKaj> what
<somsip> belgianguy: big partition on NTFS?
<belgianguy> from ext3 to ext4
<belgianguy> 80 GB ext4 external HDD
<Squarepy> ikillcypher, did that do it for you?
<belgianguy> (I'm backing up my home dir)
<Squarepy> well should be something, cause even sata 1.0 is twice as fast as usb 2.0
<somsip> belgianguy: lots of little files then? That can make a difference
<belgianguy> somsip: yeah, lots of little files, but you'd expect it to recoup some speed
<belgianguy> it's at 2.9 MB/s now
<yogg> belgianguy: how do you copy the files?
<belgianguy> yogg: through nautilus from folder to folder
<somsip> belgianguy: I only know that big files are usually quicker to copy than little ones. You using rsync?...Oh Nautilus...hmmm
<ikillcypher> guys what is sudo fdisk -l ??
<yogg> rsync would be the better solution, but I don't think it would be faster.
<somsip> ikillcypher: shows what disks are attached
<belgianguy> atm I'm anticipating the transfer speed to peter out around 0 and then I can start over
<ikillcypher> use dd will make my usb bootable
<belgianguy> tbh my system is borked completely, unity doesn't work anymore and the network software is defect as well
<belgianguy> so all in all I'm happy it can still copy things
<dr_willis> dd images to the usb.. if yhe image is a bootable disk it will
<belgianguy> I've never had it go this bad
<Chib> hey, is there a way to just wipe all my personal data on an install and set it up ready for someone else to use? (without doing a complete reinstall)
<Squarepy> my sympathy belgianguy
<Squarepy> Chib, what is personal 'home'?
<yogg> belgianguy: you can also try to create an dd image of your home folder (if it is on a seperate partition) that would be 1 sequential read/write that should be much faster
<Chib> hmm, i guess, tbh i'm not sure as i haven't used it in a while
<belgianguy> yogg: in the current install (which lasted me years) /home isn't on a seperate partition, in the new one it will be
<Chib> an old EeePC i'm giving to my dad and it's a nighmare to reinstall things s:
<belgianguy> would the order of partitions matter?
<belgianguy> like if you ever wanted to extend one
<belgianguy> which is the most logical order, or is there a set order to create them in?
<somsip> Chib: you could add a new user and vape the old user home. Depends if you saved anything out of home though...
<llutz> Chib: start that installation, create a new user (dad), make him sudoer (sudo adduser dad sudo), then login once as "dad" and remove your old user and his home
<Squarepy> ^^
<Chib> hmm, that sounds good, cool thanks guys
<yogg> belgianguy: swap should be at the beginning because the hdd is faster there (on ssd it does not matter).
<belgianguy> yogg: ahh, good to know, I always placed it last until now :$
<phschwartz> I have 3 vlan interfaces on a 20 systems. And on boot they will randomly come up with differnt routing tables (all setup the same). What can I do to make sure they always come up with the same routing?
<Squarepy> yogg, on ssd I prefer not to have swap
<llutz> belgianguy: you won't see any practical difference, swap always will be slow
<belgianguy> but I don't have an SSD yet:)
<belgianguy> llutz: yeah, true
<satish> Booted into win8 after a long time, was forced to run system update, rebooted couple of times, and later couldn't see grub option. Booted into LiveCD, ran boot-repair. Now I cannot boot into either of my os (Win8 and 12.10 64 bit)
<satish> any help is appreciated
<Squarepy> satish efi?
<satish> yup
<yogg> belgianguy: if you want to manage many partitions and resize them you should use lvm. Makes live easy ^^
<Squarepy> did boot-repair detected that
<satish> yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5572798/
<belgianguy> yogg: yeah, I've been looking into lvm for my server side project
<satish> that was from my last boot-repair run
<belgianguy> what would be a good size for home on a 302 GB disk?
<belgianguy> I'm a developer, so I do install a lot of thngs
<yogg> Squarepy: if you want standby on disk you need the swap. But yes swap on ssd is not good ^^
<Squarepy> yogg, sleep/hibernate is also bad for ssd :)
<belgianguy> tbh my current installation couldn't hibernate
<belgianguy> nor could you close the lid
<belgianguy> lightdm would poop out
<llutz> Squarepy: why should sleep affect a ssd?
<hero100> when I search in vim by typing /somestring, how can I stay at the place where search found. It come back to the original place after typing 'Esc'
<yogg> belgianguy: i have 15GB root and 80 GB home. I have Eclipse for php, java and c++ and some virtual windows drives
<CrazyGangster> Hello, there is any way to create a similar ReadyBoost USB for Ubuntu?
<Squarepy> llutz, you're right, sleep doesn't write a lot
<llutz> Squarepy: it doesn't write anything
<Squarepy> kk
<Squarepy> satish, what master record supports so many partitions?
<jayar> i did chown username /dir/ but it still says i'm not the owner...
<dr_willis> CrazyGangster:  linux has a preloading features allready.. no need for readyboost gimicks
<jrib> jayar: what filesystem?
<dr_willis> jayar ls -ld dirname    and look
<belgianguy> but a clean disk should also clear some stuff up I accumulated over the years
<belgianguy> there's a Windows 7 installation there somewhere
<llutz> Squarepy: see line "105 GUID Partition Table detected"
<somsip> hero100: press enter when you have the match you want. Then press n to cycle to next match
<jayar> its a wordpress directory, hmm... its owned by www-data
<jayar> so i gotta chgrp?
<ikillcypher> guys how to know which is my USB Drive ?
<satish> Squarepy, i did the partitioning some time back, I don't recollect but I am sure gparted had something todo with it :)
<ikillcypher> /dev/sdb1  < ??
<CrazyGangster> dr_willis: that "preloading features" are just swap?
<hero100> somsip: Great! Thank you.
<dr_willis> chown user:group file
<dr_willis> CrazyGangster:  no
<somsip> jayar: WP is particular about the owner and a solution is to chown www-data and chgrp {user}.
<jayar> oh ok
<Squarepy> llutz, thanks
<dr_willis> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (quantal), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<ikillcypher> guys how to know which is my USB Drive ??
<Squarepy> satish, so you have two disks?
<dr_willis> ureadahead is its name i think
<dr_willis> ikillcypher: try sudo blkid
<llutz> ikillcypher: sudo parted -l
<guza> fdisk -l and u can see how much space u have on drive
<guza> :)
<satish> the other one is a usb stick containing livecd, that's how I am here right now
<ikillcypher> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="MYLINUXLIVE" UUID="6ECF-52B5" TYPE="vfat"
<ikillcypher> ty dr_willis
<ikillcypher> you sound like a linux expert
<BuenGenio_> Hi, I've started the NFS server and I see port 2049 open when I nmap from localhost, but connection is refused from outside. What could it be apart from the firewall, which is not filtering it
<Squarepy> satish, ok
<BuenGenio_> ?
<guza> do u setup /etc/exports
<BuenGenio_> guza: yes
<dr_willis> are you doinf nfs over the internet?
<BuenGenio_> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> err.. i thought that was not secure
<BuenGenio_> just need it for a day to move stuf
<ronniestigs> Hey Guys
<dr_willis> :)  may be better to use sshfs
<guza> maybe your isp block connections on that port
<ronniestigs> Hey whats the latest version of ubuntu that supports ARMV6??
<guza> try fuse fs :)
<ronniestigs> ??
<dr_willis> hmm. what arm is in the raspberry pi? an arm 6 ?
<llutz> dr_willis: yes
<ronniestigs> Yes
<dr_willis> then no ubuntu supports arm6  that i know of.
<OerHeks> ronniestigs, non, ubuntu can run on arm7, join #ubuntu-arm
<BuenGenio_> guza, fuse is over SSH right?
<ronniestigs> Im looking to experiment with it, but I want to find out what the latest version of ubuntu is that supports arm v6. I know it does up to a certain point
<dr_willis> no pi-buntu :-(
<guza> yes
<BuenGenio_> I was looking to avoid the encryption overhead - tends to be slower
<guza> for me work great
<dr_willis> ronniestigs:  not that ive seen. ask in #ubuntu-arm perhaps
<guza> well it is more secure then nfs
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<BuenGenio_> I'm more interested in why on earth it's not working :)
<dr_willis> sshfs is very handy
<ikillcypher> sudo dd if=/home/ikillcypher/Downloads/X17-24280.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ? this right
<llutz> ikillcypher: no
<dr_willis> ikillcypher:  /dev/sdb    no 1
<yogg> i hope sdb is the stick and nothing else ^^
<dr_willis> and yse a bs=4M option or it will be slow.
<dr_willis> be sure   sdb is right
<dr_willis> this will erase the stick
<dr_willis> this will erase sdb
<ikillcypher> well this what is shows
<ikillcypher> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="MYLINUXLIVE" UUID="6ECF-52B5" TYPE="vfat"
<llutz> ikillcypher: sudo parted -l
<ikillcypher> so how could it be not sdb1 ?
<dr_willis> ikillcypher: so is that your usb stick?
<llutz> ikillcypher: you don't write disk images to partitions
<dr_willis> its your data.. if you mess up..
<ikillcypher> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="MYLINUXLIVE" UUID="6ECF-52B5" TYPE="vfat" < IS MY USB
<Aeros> I am trying to get my Behringer Amp to work with Wine, but can't seam to get the usb to recognize the amp. It shows in the lsusb from the terminal
<dr_willis> dd to sdb  not sdb1
<ikillcypher> i want to wipe it and install windows 7
<ikillcypher> why not sdb1
<llutz> ikillcypher: you don't write disk images to partitions
<ikillcypher> so writing sdb will ?
<dr_willis> you want it to work?
<dr_willis> use sdb
<dr_willis> sdb1 wont ;)
<dmaroulidis> how can I delete the apt-get cache and reupdate it
<llutz> dmaroulidis: sudo apt-get clean
<ikillcypher> does sudo dd if=/home/ikillcypher/Downloads/X17-24280.iso of=/dev/sdb < format the USB
<dmaroulidis> thanks
<llutz> dmaroulidis: then"sudo apt-get update"
<dr_willis> ikillcypher: it images the iso onto the usb removeing all existing data
<dr_willis> thats not the same as formating
<ikillcypher> ok so how do I format to NTFS ?
<ikillcypher> and write it
<ncmcxx> hello, I have two nics and two internet connectoos netstat -r shows traffic being only routed to one. how do i set up a proxy so that i can send traffic to the other nic occassionaly?
<llutz> ikillcypher: that iso is a bootable image of some OS?
<ikillcypher> yes it is Windows 7
<dr_willis> ikillcypher: you are not formating.. you are making an iso966o on the usb
<llutz> ikillcypher: then you don't "format" anything, just write it to /dev/sdb
<ikillcypher> the sdb has ubuntu x64 whjich i want to wipe
<llutz> ikillcypher: so "sudo dd if=/home/ikillcypher/Downloads/X17-24280.iso of=/dev/sdb  bs=4M"
<ikillcypher> what does it do ?
<BuenGenio_> yeah sshfs so much easier :)
<BuenGenio_> already burning it!
<llutz> ikillcypher: [15:30:36] <dr_willis> ikillcypher: it images the iso onto the usb removeing all existing data
<ikillcypher> ok
<dmarouli1> I cleaned the apt-get cache and reupdate it but whenever I try to install a package apt-get exits with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573453/
<jpmh> I want to configure my system to automatically get security updates rather than need me to do it.  How do I make this config change from the command line?
<Stdedos> Dash does not display available applications, fresh installation
<ikillcypher> what is bs "4m"
<llutz> ikillcypher: read "man dd"
<llutz> ikillcypher: and it is "bs=4M"
<ikillcypher> 2563039232 bytes (2.6 GB) copied, 519.033 s, 4.9 MB/s
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> anyone knows how to use bitcoin
<stratoka> hi guys, i have a quick question. Ubuntu 12.04 mini.iso is a Long Term Support as well, or just the initial Ubuntu release?
<dmarouli1> ubottu l
<llutz> stratoka: it is the netinstall image for 12.04lts
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> it does not work
<ikillcypher> I cant even boot from my USB
<Touhou11> anonymous_: Yes
<stratoka> llultz yes
<dmarouli1> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sruli> HI, everyone
<dmarouli1> ubottu: !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sruli> does anyone have experience with MS exchange and can advise a linux alternative?
<Guest14599> I have a Dell Studio 1557 laptop with Radeon HD 4xxx graphics.  Everything installed well, ONLY thing missing is HDMI Audio (drivers).  Ive been googling this topic for over an hour and confusing as heck.  Anyone have experience?
<zeroday617> jpmh: read `man unattended-upgrade
<triple_> Hello.
<ikillcypher> :(
<triple_> Can someone help me.
 * ikillcypher cant even write a windows image to his USB using Ubuntu
<mindracer> triple: just ask your question
<triple_> What does "could not find required opengl" mean
<llutz> ikillcypher: is that the normal win7 dvd-image?
<triple_> And what do i need.
<ikillcypher> yes
<llutz> ikillcypher: you cannot just write it to usb, its not hybrid afaik
<Fuzzles> triple_, you trying to play a game in steam?
<triple_> Yeah.
<llutz> ikillcypher: use unetbootin or whatever tool
<Fuzzles> what card you got?
<triple_> Nvidia gtx 670
<ikillcypher> haix any other tool besides unetbootin ?
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> does bitcoin work out of ubuntu
<anonymous_> hello
<ncmcxx> on ubuntu, I have two interfaces and two internet connections two ipaddress netstat -r shows traffic routed through eth0 is it possible to attach a proxy to wlan0 and make that internet connection available over the network?
<Fuzzles> triple_, have you installed graphics driver from additional drivers?
<sruli> does anyone have (past) experience with MS exchange and can advise a linux alternative?
<triple_> Yeah.
<triple_> I tried my current and experimental drivers.
<anonymous_> af'
<anonymous_> adf
<Fuzzles> triple_, you restarted?
<anonymous_> adkfajdfa
<anonymous_> adf
<nibbler> sruli: you are looking for groupware i guess... check egroupware, owncloud, zafara, horde
<FloodBot1> anonymous_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<triple_> Actually no.
<triple_> Ah fuck
<triple_> I feel dumb.
<sruli> nibbler: are those free?
<triple_> Alright ill be back.
<Fuzzles> triple_,  :P drivers dont activate till restart silly
<mindracer> I have a Dell Studio 1557 laptop with Radeon HD 4xxx graphics.  Everything installed well, ONLY thing missing is HDMI Audio (drivers).  Ive been googling this topic for over an hour and confusing as heck.  Anyone have experience?
<nibbler> sruli: partially. depending on what you need i'd suggest owncloud with postfix and dovecot, but.... depending on what you need.
<kwtm> How do I find what package will give me a certain command, again?  I'm looking for the "aa-complain" command.  What package do I install?
<ikillcypher> my usb drive isnt detected by ubuntu now !!!
<sruli> nibbler: i need full exchange functionality
<BluesKaj> mindracer, the installed audio driver installed should be active on the HDMI audio
<SAngeli> is it normal that when trying to install Ubuntu server 12.10 I always get "isolinux: image checksum error. Sorry. ? I checked the file and it is OK. What to do?
<Marky_> Hello!  I need some help with Ubuntu and hardware RAID.  Can anyone advise me?
<compdoc> Marky_, whats the issue?
<vorlket> how do you fix broken dependencies?
<nearst> sup. hi ppl
<sruli> nibbler: owncloud is for file sharing, what about email?
<Marky_> I have bought built a new machine at home with an ASUS P8Z77v-Deluxe motherboard, Intel i7 3770K and attached a single 120GB corsair SSD for Ubuntu 12.10 and 3 x 3TB WD Green drives configured with RAID 5 from the onboard Intel RAID controller.
<Marky_> HOwever when I install Ubuntu I can only see 1.4TB of disc space.
<Marky_> The rest of the RAID volume cannot be seen.
<Marky_> I don't know how to overcome this.
<nibbler> sruli: read what i said
<Marky_> I am not by my machine now so can't test things right now.
<llutz> !find aa-complain  | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: File aa-complain found in apparmor-utils
<nibbler> sruli: and owncloud is way more, eg calendar, adresses, etc
<mr_chris> SAngeli: Have you tried testing the ISO on a different machine? Have you tried testing it in a virtual machine? Have you tried downloading the ISO from a different mirror?
<compdoc> Marky_, for one, many ppl say those green drives are not appropriate for raid. there's going to be problems. Secondly, youve created the raid in the cards bios and it sees all the drives?
<Marky_> Green drives are fine for RAID.  I checked with WD and they were cheaper than Red.  The later are sold as RAID preferred because under continuous testing they last longer, no other reason WD told me.
<Marky_> The onboard RAID controller creates a volume providing capacity just under 2 drives which is correct.
<mr_chris> SAngeli: On that note, have you tested it on a boat? Have you tested it with a goat? Have you tested it in a box? Have you tested it with a fox?
<compdoc> Marky_, and you created a GPT partition table?
<mindracer> bluekaj: sorry for late reply, im at work.  Im reinstalling ubuntu cause i severly cripped my desktop (it was a new install anyway).  But in the sound properties there was no HDMI option, just the laptop speakers
<Marky_> I created the RAID, inserted my install memory stick and started the machine.  When I came to the partition creation window I asked it to create a new partition table and then it couuld only see 1.4TB.  I see no other options in the install program.
<ikillcypher> how do I open a bin file ?
<ikillcypher> when I already click allow it to be excuted >
<compdoc> WD reds have firmware that are raid-aware. made for it. WD green drives can shut themselves off when not in use to save power. this can ruin the array. Although, I understand you might be able to make a change to the drives to prevent the shutdown
<ikillcypher> anyone kinda urgent
<h00k> ikillcypher: you can double click on it, or run it from a terminal:  $ ./filename.bin
<Marky_> Those points aside, where is the option to see the full capacity of the drive?
<compdoc> for volume sizes larger than 2.1TB, you should use the GPT partititon type
<Haris> through cobbler I'v specified the preseed file in the kickstart options for the relevant cobbler profile -> Kickstart                      : /var/www/cobbler/ks/preseed-12.04lts.erb <- This doesn't seem to be correct since the 12.04lts netboot installer is not picking up the preseed file from the pxe
<compdoc> and if you want to boot froma volume larger than 2.1TB, you need a UEFI bios
<ikillcypher> ./unetbootin-linux-494: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Marky_> I don't boot from the RAID.  I have a Corsair SSD for boot.  The raid volume is for /home.
<compdoc> good
<Dennis8162> :
<shelbydz> hey all, since upgrading to 12.10, I can't log into a secondary account from the login screen. When I type in the password, the screen goes back to the terminal real quick then back to the login screen.
<Dennis8162> Ubuntu wont install
<Dennis8162> cant mount oartition /
<Haris> an SSD for just booting ?
<Marky_> How do I set the GPT partition type?
<compdoc> gparted is best
<Marky_> At which point do I set it?
<Haris> guys => through cobbler I'v specified the preseed file in the kickstart options for the relevant cobbler profile -> Kickstart                      : /var/www/cobbler/ks/preseed-12.04lts.erb <- This doesn't seem to be correct since the 12.04lts netboot installer is not picking up the preseed file from the pxe
<helmut_> hi
<compdoc> befre creating the partition.
<lolcat> Is unity gnome or something else?
<h00k> Dennis8162: make sure your install media isn't corrupt
<dmarouli1> how to reset apt-get
<h00k> !verify | Dennis8162
<ubottu> Dennis8162: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikillcypher> ./unetbootin-linux-494: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory>>
<Marky_> Back to point one, I see no option to create GPT from the install menus at the partition creation screen.
<ikillcypher> help !
<compdoc> gparted is great for creating the partition
<shelbydz> ikillcypher: you're missing some dependencies
<h00k> ikillcypher: unetbootin exists in the repositories, you can just install it from  htere. You don't have to grab the binary and run it from there
<h00k> ikillcypher: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<h00k> ikillcypher: or find it in the Software Center
<ikillcypher> h00k : the one does not allow you to burn windows
<compdoc> Marky_, its under the Device menu
<Marky_> Okay.  I will check that when I get home and see what I can see there.
<ikillcypher> . Some users have reported that some recent Unetbootin versions no longer let you select an USB drive formatted to NTFS and by formatting it to FAT, the Windows 7 installation fails. So here's what to do: download Unetbootin version 494 from HERE (version tested and it should work).
<shelbydz> anyone have ideas on my login issue (:
<ingsoc> how do you change date/time permanently on ubuntu without it switching back
<ingsoc> (ubuntu 12.04)
<llutz> ingsoc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ikillcypher> wow no one is helping me at all
<h00k> ikillcypher: sudo apt-get install libpng12-0
<h00k> !patience | ikillcypher
<ubottu> ikillcypher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sruli> nibbler: postfix and dovecot do not have webmail, do you know any others which do?
<h00k> ikillcypher: looks like it's missing some libraries it needs.
<llutz> sruli: add roundcube
<shelbydz> ikillcypher: try a google on that missing library, find out which rpm it's in and install that.
<sruli> nibbler: llutz: or does a webmail plugin exist for those?
<ikillcypher> libpng12-0 is already the newest version.
<ikillcypher> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<ikillcypher>   linux-headers-3.5.0-17
<llutz> sruli: no
<h00k> shelbydz: so...it would be a deb and not an rpm.
<BluesKaj> shelbydz, rpm
<BluesKaj> ?
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/Downloads$ ./unetbootin-linux-494
<ikillcypher> ./unetbootin-linux-494: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<belgianguy> what should I pick for "Device for bootloader installation"
<shelbydz> my bad. deb (:
<belgianguy> sdb or sdb5
<belgianguy> (sdb5 is /)
<llutz> ikillcypher: sudo apt-get install libpng12-0:i386
<iceroot> belgianguy: sdb, the bootloader is always placed in the first 512 bytes of a device, not a partition
<belgianguy> ah, thanks iceroot !
<iceroot> belgianguy: sdb is the device, sdb5 is the 5. partition
<belgianguy> ah, I understand
<ingsoc> llutz: i don;t want to change the timezone
<ingsoc> whenever i use date to change the time
<ingsoc> the time reverts
<ingsoc> i just want to set the date/time to another value for testing
<ikillcypher> ./unetbootin-linux-494: error while loading shared libraries: libSM.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikillcypher> wtf is wrong
<llutz> ingsoc: then stop ntp/ntpdate
<llutz> ikillcypher: you try to run 32bit app on 64bit installation
<innatech> Hello. Having some strangeness w/mdadm and RAID-5 on 12.04. I created a 5 disk array at /dev/md2 w/no issue. It assembled and synched. I then added a 6th disk to it as a spare. mdadm's --details and /cat/proc/mdstat showed it correctly. But now on reboot, the array is assembled with 6 active disks.  What's going on?
<kaho> #ubuntu-cn
<ikillcypher> :'(
<iceroot> ikillcypher: michael@bestbuntu:~$ apt-file search libSM.so.6
<iceroot> libsm6: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libSM.so.6
<ingsoc> llutz: sudo /etc/init.d/ntp stop, or sudo service ntp stop do nothing
<ingsoc> ntp appears to not be installed
<iceroot> ikillcypher: that package is needed
<shelbydz> ingsoc: does the time match the time in your BIOS?
<h00k> ikillcypher: You are going to have to find libraries the binary doesn't automatically have. This is the downside of using binaries and not things in the repos :(
 * ikillcypher wonder what to do now
<iceroot> ikillcypher: sudo apt-get install libsm6
<ikillcypher> should I use WINUSB ?
<Haris> guys, anyone fimiliar with ubuntu and cobbler ?
<llutz> sudo apt-get install libsm6:i386 more likely
<mindracer> anyone have audio over HDMI problems with ATI cards in 12.10? i read somewhere I should downgrade to 12.04.  audio over hdmi is not an option in my sound choices.
<ingsoc> shelbydz: basically i just want to temporarily change the time on my ubuntu system for testing purposes
<ikillcypher> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ikillcypher> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ingsoc> time and date
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> forgot sudo
<ingsoc> it is ubuntu desktop, and ubunto server 12.04
<innatech> join #mdraid
<ingsoc> shelbydz:  llutz:    -  originally i had "Automatically from the internet" seting checked in Time and Date applet.  I have switched this to manual  but i am wondering if the change hasn't stuck
<clb> hi, I'm looking to set up remote desktop access to my ubuntu, from a windows client computer. Can you recommend software/instructions for that?
<ingsoc> how do you make sure the settings have been made
<belgianguy> what are good precautions to protect my future dev machine?
<clb> I'm looking for some form of VNC server on ubuntu, and VNC client on windows, right?
<llutz> belgianguy: protect from what?
<brightspark> clb: You can use X forwarding over SSH
<belgianguy> llutz: losing it due to format
<belgianguy> I know backups
<shelbydz> ingsoc: did you make that change as root?
<llutz> belgianguy: take backups
<brightspark> clb: openssh-server on linux, and vcxsrv with Putty on the Windows machine.
<belgianguy> but the tweaks I made to get the Android NDK to debug or to make Eclipse debug PHP at breakpoints
<ingsoc> how do you run the date/time applet as root ?
<belgianguy> were very valuable, but now lost
<ingsoc> shelbydz:  how do you run the date/time applet as root ?
<shelbydz> ingsoc: from a terminal window
<llutz> !backup | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ingsoc> shelbydz: what is the command
<shelbydz> sec
<compdoc> clb, I like vnc4server, and for windows, the realvnc client
<clb> brightspark: ooh.. that looks cool
<clb> compdoc: thanks, I'll look into those vnc software
<innatech> clb: take a look at x11vnc
<clb> what do you think are pros/drawbacks of using a X server-client connection vs a VNC connection for this? which is better for remote desktop access
<llutz> belgianguy: if they were " very valuable", why don't you have backups then?
<compdoc> cant remember, but I think x11vnc has some drawbacks
<belgianguy> llutz: I don't know, I have data backups
<belgianguy> but not images of my hdd backups
<llutz> belgianguy: you always should backup $HOME and /etc too
<innatech> You can use VNC over SSH forwarding -- see http://babilonline.blogspot.com/2012/06/ubuntu-1204how-to-use-vnc-even-at-login.html  or http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/ for representative write-ups
<belgianguy> oh well, guess spring cleaning comes early this year
<brightspark> clb: X server-client is simpler, less to go wrong.  VNC is more feature-rich.
<llutz> !info rsnapshot  | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3 (quantal), package size 144 kB, installed size 644 kB
<llutz> belgianguy: no need to waiste diskpace with images
<belgianguy> llutz: yeah, but now my system was so damaged that it was too late, I'm already reinstalling after backing up what I had
<mindracer> anyone have audio over HDMI problems with ATI cards in 12.10? i read somewhere I should downgrade to 12.04.  audio over hdmi is not an option in my sound choices.
<llutz> waste*
<belgianguy> llutz: it has to store them somewhere, right?
<llutz> belgianguy: thats how backups work, yes
<sruli> llutz: so far the features of Kolab and Roundcube seem to be worth further investigation and trials for me... would u recommend any others i should investigate?
<clb> innatech: thanks! those look very helpful
<shelbydz> ingsoc: so if i go to the time settings window, switch to manual, change the time and hit CTRL-S, my time changes
<innatech> clb: happy to help
<belgianguy> heh, I'm just happy I decided to implement my server on a physical machine rather than ob my dev box
<llutz> sruli: sorry no, i'm not very versed with groupware etc. i just saw you missing a webmail-frontend
<belgianguy> or I'd be doubly screwed
<ingsoc> shelbydz: it keeps switching back
<sruli> llutz: between kolab and roundcube which would u recommend?
<clb> also, this is a brand new ubuntu box I installed - a Giada miniPC. It has a wifi adapter, but it isn't working in linux. How would I go about troubleshooting on how to get it working, if possible?
<belgianguy> roundcube is nice, looks better than squirrelmail
<shelbydz> ingsoc: are you a sudo user on this computer?
<belgianguy> a bit hard to setup if you don't know mail protocols (like me)
<innatech> anyone ever seen a mdadm raid5 array decide to re-assemble with a spare drive marked active? Because I'm getting ready to exorcise my fileserver.
<llutz> sruli: i only know roundcube, i installed it once for a company. it does its job. no idea about kolab.sry
<brightspark> clb: Hook it up to a wire and search for proprietary drivers.
<innatech> (as in shutdown with a five disk array, which becomes a six disk array on reboot)
<ingsoc> shelbydz: i can sudo yes.  I just don't know how to sudo to load the date applet
<Jezarith> So I have a run away process that is killing my load average on a server. It is running MySQL, so I'd prefer not to finger it. I can't log in... sits forever. Is there a solution to that?
<delac> is there a way to convert svg to svg tiny with inkscape?
<sruli> llutz: tnx, regarding ubuntu server how easy is it to upgrade to next version.. in other words should i go for LTS version or 12.10?
<belgianguy> for server I'd say LTS
<sruli> tnx
<llutz> sruli: i'd go with lts, even though i only use debian on servers
<shelbydz> ingsoc: i didn't run it as sudo. I opened system settings, clicked on Time and Date. switched to manual, changed time and hit CTRL-S
<belgianguy> stability over features
<shelbydz> ingsoc: then after about 2 sec my clock changed.
<belgianguy> I'm experimenting with CentOS for servers
<belgianguy> seems pretty decent as well
<goantaflorin> -ro
<holstein> delac: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/SVG_Tiny_Compliance http://inkscape-forum.andreas-s.net/topic/59458
<clb> brightspark: hmmh, did you refer that I should install vcxsrv on windows?
<sruli> ubuntu server is without a GUI, right? i am new to linux and have only been using ubuntu for past year
<llutz> sruli: yes
<shelbydz> okay, repeating my q: My computer has 2 accounts on it. Mine is the main. and my wifes. After upgrading to 12.10, my wife cannot log into Unity. At the login screen, types in password, it briefly drops to a terminal then back to the login screen, like lightdm did a restart.
<mr_chris> sruli: It is.
<shelbydz> and I hear the startup noise.
<sruli> can i install a GUI or is it a waste of time?
<mr_chris> sruli: You should consider looking through there. https://library.linode.com
<mr_chris> That has a lot of comprehensive howto's on doing common server tasks.
<llutz> sruli: better to learn configuring it from commandline, but you could install X
<holstein> shelbydz: if its just that user account, then its likely just that users config.. i would just remove/move/rename the .config files and test..
<mr_chris> The arch linux wiki alwo has a lot of stuff.
<brightspark> clb: Yes, that's how I connect to my Mint boxes
<shelbydz> holstein: the ones specifically for lightdm?
<ingsoc> shelbydz: looks like i had to switch off auto update in the applet.  save.  then run sudo date MMDDHHMM
<mr_chris> sruli: You could install a GUI for some things. You could also set up webmin. Once you learn the command line way, though, that is when you become the most flexible and unhindered.
<delac> holstein: thanks, but both these pages are pre 2007. Any more current info?
<shelbydz> ingsoc: awesome! glad it's working.
<ingsoc> shelbydz:  OMG it is still switching back
<ingsoc> :(
<sruli> it will take me a long time to learn to configure all form command line.. i am getting used to it slowly..
<holstein> shelbydz: i usually do *all* of them, and test, and put them back.. the ones i need/want, i put back and then test until the broken config's are reset, and i am confortable with what i have returned
<innatech> shelbybdz: what's in  cat /var/log | grep lightdm ?
<shelbydz> ingsoc: did you install anything else time related while trying to fix this?
<sruli> so which distro would u most recommend for server?
<shelbydz> holstein: okay, thanks!
<llutz> sruli: since there is no config/setup-gui, the only difference would be that you editor has a gui
<clb> brightspark: can you point to some instructions on how that works? I have now ssh connection working ok with putty to the ubuntu box, and I installed vcxsrv
<llutz> sruli: and its always worth the time to learn vim
<clb> but I'm not sure what to do next
<holstein> delac: if you can save or export to "svg tiny", thats the way i would do it.. open or create svg... export/save-as tiny svg.. shouldnt matter when support for that got implemented.. otherwise try the inkscape support
<mr_chris> sruli: It is a slow process. I would suggest something like webmin as an alternative to installing X. Just don't leave it running when you are not configuring something as that would be a security hole.
<llutz> !webmin | mr_chris
<ubottu> mr_chris: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<brightspark> clb: Okay I don't have the computer with vcxsrv handy but I'll try from memory
<mr_chris> llutz: Ah. I didn't know that.
<sruli> is there an alternative?
<llutz> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<brightspark> clb: It ought to have come with a program called Xlaunch, run that and select fullscreen.
<llutz> sruli: ^^ see above
<brightspark> clb: you can use the windows key to get back to the desktop
<llutz> sruli: but as i said, better to take the hard way once
<clb> brightspark: ok, done that
<ingsoc> shelbydz: it would seem the time/date applet is sensitive
<ingsoc> shelbydz: i have achieved what i wanted to do now
<delac> holstein: unfortunately there is no export/save as tiny option. And for some reason I couldnt send any messages to #inkscape, so I came here...
<ingsoc> shelbydz: thanks for the help
<clb> brightspark: it asks "Start no client", "Start a program", "Open session via XDMCP"
<belgianguy> sruli: I use nano
<mr_chris> Still, learn the command line on a task by task basis. It will eventually add up. Otherwise you will always be dependent on a crutch. However, if time constraints are an issue it's understandable to use a little help.
<aartist>  Looking for some sort of status management of
<aartist>                 issues by date/category etc. Which is an
<aartist>                 appropriate package?  Or should be looking for some
<aartist>                 external software?  Suggestions welcomed.
<FloodBot1> aartist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belgianguy> also vey easy
<shelbydz> ingsoc: yup. glad to be of service.
<coolroot> what is linux-swap?
<belgianguy> sruli: ssh is your friend :p
<aartist>  Looking for some sort of status management of issues by date/category etc. Which is an appropriate software ?
<brightspark> clb: I generally start no client from within vcxsrv; I use putty
<chamunks> A script that I needed to run created a user in ubuntu how do I list where its gone and created its /home/ directory so that I can install some ssh keys possibly.
<llutz> chamunks: getent passwd
<innatech> mdraid 5 disk creation / 6 disk assembly pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573624/
<brightspark> clb: if Xlaunch gives you more options, just choose the defaults
<chamunks> llutz, awesome thanks alot that did the trick perfectly I couldnt figure out what to google to get that some solutions must be too simple for me to find on google lol
<clb> brightspark: ok, I started xlaunch with "Start no client". I got a black screen. Should I then SSH connect to the linux box with putty?
<brightspark> clb: then once it's going, open putty, and in the left hand side go to Connection>SSH and click the checkbox to enable x11 forwarding.
<clb> brightspark: ok, did that. Any other options that need to be edited?
<innatech> I'm going to have to kill and re-create this damned array again ,aren't I? Seems like all I've done the last two days is watch empty disks restripe themselves....
<brightspark> clb: just the location of the computer to log into but it sounds like you got that sorted out.
<tcarter> is it possible to install a package for such as raring ringtail in quantal quetzal? i'm interested in an up-to-date package for clang (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clang), which is 3.0 for qq, but 3.2 for rr. any ideas?
<shelbydz> ingsoc: Was it changing back when you closed the time window?
<llutz> sruli: maybe also worth a look http://www.tine20.org/home.html  (no experience with it, just saw a news announcement about it)
<holstein> tcarter: you can try it, though i would look for a PPA, or just build it yourself
<clb> brightspark: ok. If I then log in and type e.g. 'gedit', I get "No protocol specified ** (gedit:3930): WARNING **: Could not open X display No protocol specified"
<holstein> !ppa | tcarter
<ubottu> tcarter: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> clb: you can use nano in CLI
<holstein> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 182 kB, installed size 600 kB
<tcarter> holstein: thanks, i'll just try it. how do i do this - ie. how to intstruct apt to pick the newer one?
<clb> holstein: I am looking to do X11 forwarding
<Juest> Hello, it seems i have a libgl problem
<Juest> how i fix that?
<ingsoc> shelbydz:i was trying to test on a virtual machine (running 11.10 - which i thought was 12.04)  it works on my 12.04 (non Virtual machine)  too many variables involved to know whether it is a bug in 11.10 or what
<brightspark> clb: I don't know for sure if this is right in ubuntu; like I said I ssh into mint mostly, but try 'gnome-session' at the prompt
<darkhelmet46> Howdy peeps and good morning to those of you in the US.
<Juest> contstanly every few times im getting System problem detected and that other abrt dialog
<shelbydz> ingsoc: ahh. makes sense.
<holstein> tcarter: its not supported here to do that.. so i would just check in on how to install a .deb package.. though, you'll need the dependencies, and you *can* break your system
<clb> brightspark: it says "No protocol specified"
<Juest> ANyone?
<holstein> Juest: what "system problem" ?
<darkhelmet46> Got a question, when I plug in my USB hard drive, a GEdit window pops up saying I don't have permissions necessary to open the file.
<Juest> holstein: uhh, SYstem Problem Detected dialog
<holstein> Juest: cool.. just eleborate for one of the volunteers here to try and assist
<brightspark> clb: you may need to set the display location under 'enable x11 forwarding', I'm not sure.
<Jezarith> Anyone have any ideas how to log into a server that is high load.. login freezes and doesn't complete. I'd really prefer not to reboot it
<brightspark> clb: I've actually got to dash to class now so I can't stay further; look at the vcxsrv icon in the systray and see if it tells you where the display is.
<brightspark> clb: Best of luck to you
<parapan> hi folks ...I have a .pdf document I opn with standard viewer, rotate pages to 90 degree, I save the copy, but the pages are shown on landscape again .....anyone has a clue what to do ???
<holstein> Jezarith: can you login to a terminal? and kill some processes?
<Jezarith> It's stupid, because I can connect to every app on the thing without a problem... but the OS won't respond via shell
<Jezarith> holstein, Nope, can't log in remote or local
<Juest> fglrxinfo says this: http://paste2.org/3010612
<Juest> holstein: ^
<Jezarith> holstein, I suspect it is because we have a bash profile that asks the system a bunch of information and puts it on login header... which we obviously need to disable for the local terminals
<Juest> I have a noticiable lag in animations and such
<Juest> it's possible that the kernel driver doesn't load?
<holstein> Jezarith: im getting a 404 on that URL, and i need to run, but remembering our last enounter, i would just purge the proprietary ATI driver and reinstall
<holstein> Juest: you added that kernel module manually, so yes, anything is possible
<darkhelmet46> Got a question, when I plug in my USB hard drive, a GEdit window pops up saying I don't have permissions necessary to open the file.
<Jezarith> holstein, wrong perosn for that one ;p
<holstein> Jezarith: appologies.. Juest ^^
<foxx> @all - having a little bit of confusion with makefiles and pdebuild (20 hours of banging my head against a wall).. the issue seems to be that the DESTDIR is not being passed to the makefile.. so when i attempt to do cp $(DESTDIR) etc, it gives a permission denied error.. but i cant understand why it wouldnt be passed. Any help at all on this would be greatly appreciated
<Juest> holstein: i haven't, the ati installer did
<Juest> holstein: why 404 lol
<holstein> Juest: the end result is, a custom added kernel module that you have chosen to maintain on your own
<xsl> hello all, is btrfs supported in 12.04  for production ?
<Juest> oh well
<Juest> idk about
<Juest> but i seem to be somehow unable to remove the driver O.o
<holstein> !ati | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Juest: also, refer to the documentation you recieved from ati on the driver you installed
<raenk> I'm trying to configure two subnets( /29 and /27 ) for one nic, one subnet is taken directly from the switch and the other is being routed to one of its IP. I'm setting the /27 subnet as vlans, but just can't get it right. Anyone willing to take  shot?
<Juest> Jeeez
<Juest> Kernel update messed the fglrx
<Juest> and i can't uninstall
<Juest> says one or more files altered
<holstein> Juest: you maintain the module manually.. when you go "outside" the repo packages, you chose to "alter" those packages
<dbolton> My desktop doesn't load after updating (and after the post-release and experimental graphics card drivers failed to install). When I turn the computer on I get a command line instead of the normal desktop log-in screen. Where's the best place to ask for help?
<Juest> Going to pastebin all fglrx uninstall logs
<darkhelmet46> Got a question, when I plug in my USB hard drive, a GEdit window pops up saying I don't have permissions necessary to open the file.  I tried following this, but it doesn't work for me:  http://bkdonline.wordpress.com/2009/05/21/changing-drive-permission-in-ubuntu-through-gui/
<holstein> Juest: i would purge the installed drive, and reintall it, creating (again) the kernel module.. OR, just reinstall and boot the older kernel that you already setup... OR, install the supported driver from the repos
<Juest> dbolton: probably you are not in the proper runlevel
<holstein> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Juest> holstein: Oh well, i need to uninstall the current fglrx first,
<holstein> !chown | darkhelmet46
<ubottu> darkhelmet46: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz> !runlevel | Juest
<emzi> dbolton: 1st duckduckgo.com (; 2nd run startx
<ubottu> Juest: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<holstein> Juest: oh well?.. just follow the documenataion provided to you from the creator of the package you installed for how to remove it... you'll likely need sudo
<Juest> !runlevel > dbolton
<ubottu> dbolton, please see my private message
<Juest> holstein: lol, it's ATI
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest, AMD now
<Juest> Yea
<Juest> same
<Juest> ati = amd
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: ^
 * SonikkuAmerica nods
<dbolton> Unfortunately I don't know how to install the supported driver from the repos without the GUI
<SonikkuAmerica> dbolton: Does [ sudo jockey ] give you anything?
<irosi> Anyone know what to do when initramfs returns errors upon using apt-get or aptitude (I haven't tried GUI frontends yet) ?
<xsl> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<irosi> I can still install packages with aptitude and apt, but dpkg doesn't work at all
<Juest> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Juest> Which is the best fs?
<Juest> ext?
<Juest> dbolton: you use apt-get
<dbolton> SonikkuAmerica: Here's the contents of jockey from before restarting the computer https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/223017 (see comment #1
<sKeiths> I'd like to find out why machine is reboot. where can i find relevant logs?
<irosi> ZFS Juest. But that's quite hard to get working on Ubuntu compared to other FS. Best filesystem is subjective though. I like XFS too. However, I use ext2 for /boot and ext3 for /root
<Juest> sKeiths: /var/log
<jaha> Anyone know how to get a Upstart user-job to reload its conf file? I make changes but it seems to be "caching" the old config
<jaha> on 12.10
<Juest> lol
<lolmaus> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 (Unity). What is the recommended graphical ssh agent app? I want to input my ssh passfrase once on pc startup.
<Juest> irosi: i use ext on /
<irosi> Juest: I like ext3 for / because it is more stable than XFS in my experience.
<sKeiths> logs are huge.. is there a way to purge logs so that I can cause the reboot again and debug with much smaller logs?
<Juest> irosi: you mean /root or /? (/root is UID0 Home
<irosi> Juest: just /
<Juest> oh
<Juest> btw, i dumped everything in /
<irosi> you mean you just made one / partition?
<SonikkuAmerica> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe) <<< dbolton: The most important line was probably this one.
<jaha>  NVM, initctl reload-configuration seemed to work
<saurov> msg nickserv identify autumn77
<SonikkuAmerica> saurov: That's /msg
<Juest> FGLRX Uninstall logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557371 3-7
<SonikkuAmerica> saurov: And now you'll need to change your NickServ password 'cause it's now available for all to see
<zarrsh> anyone just watch the ARM google hangout?
<zarrsh> good stuff,
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | zarrsh, I hate to say this but
<ubottu> zarrsh, I hate to say this but: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> dbolton: Did you release the output of [ sudo lshw -C display ]?
<irosi> Anyone know how to solve this issue? happens when installing any package. The package used in this example was lynx: http://pastebin.com/iyHPf9zr
<irosi> I just performed a fresh install less than an hour ago from the alternate .iso.
<Juest> so?
<Juest> have read pastebin anyone?
<xsl> |zfs
<SonikkuAmerica> irosi: Uh-oh.
<xsl> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Juest> !ufs
<irosi> invoking initramfs-tools manually does nothing.
<irosi> SonikkuAmerica: What do you think the problem is?
<Juest> Jeez, nothing about ufs
<irosi> My package manager actually still works, dpkg doesn't though
<SonikkuAmerica> irosi: Probably something weird happened to your initrd when it got installed.
<Juest> holstein: FGLRX Uninstall logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557371 3-7
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: That link is a 404
<Juest> irosi: Reinstall the whole system
<switchblade> can anyone help me with a BOOT problem?  grub2 sees neither Ubuntu, not Windows, but they're there.
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: it's a series of numbers
<darkhelmet46> holstein, thanks for the link.  I tried this, but it's not working?  chmod -rwxrwxrwx /media/mjoseph/Mule
<darkhelmet46> I ran it as root
<Juest> FGLRX Uninstall logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557371x where x is 3-7
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: It says "The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist."
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: Correct it by adding number
<xsl> darkhelmet46, what permissions you wish to have on that directory?
<Juest> see now
<mr_chris> irosi: Are you using a separate boot partition? If so, how much space is left on it?
<irosi> Juest: I already did that because I had the same error. :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: There is no paste #557371
<dragonfly> Hey guys, My system stuck with a lower resolution after a random compiz crash. only available resolution is 1024x768 and 800x600
<dragonfly> can anyone help ?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, I want read/write/execute.  It us a USB hard drive.  When I plug it in, GEdige pops up saying I don't have permissions.
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: WTF its 5573713 and going up to 5573717
<elijah> My external monitor detection stopped working in one of the recent updates on 12.04, with Nvidia -experimental 310 drivers all along. Any ideas?
<Juest> it's a series of pastes
<darkhelmet46> GEdit* i mean
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: You typed 557371
<Juest> Yea
<xsl> darkhelmet46, if you wish to have rwx on all users do chmod a+wrx /directory
<Juest> Read the next part
<Juest> FGLRX Uninstall logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557371x where x is 3-7
<SonikkuAmerica> http://paste.ubunt.com/5573713
<Juest> Read carefully again
<irosi> mr_chris: /dev/sda1   *        2048       77823       37888   83  Linux
<darkhelmet46> xsl, cool thanks i'll try it
<Juest> and it's a series
<FloodBot1> Juest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, on my opinion you can work with a udev rule to make it automatic
<irosi> mr_chris: It's a fresh install so I doubt it is full
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: it goes up to 7 that paste id
<mr_chris> irosi: I'll take that as everything is on one partition. Rules that out.
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: I see not.
<SonikkuAmerica> *now
<Juest> :P
<irosi> mr_chris: No, everything is not on one partition. One second, I will pastebin
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: Im trying to uninstall fglrx
<Juest> because kernel update broke libgl
<Juest> actually
<Juest> it's not broken, it's drivwer
<Juest> driver*
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: Did you manually edit a config somewhere?
<mr_chris> irosi: "sudo update-initramfs -u" does nothing you said?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, that didn't work either.  Weird!  Should I try /dev/sdb1 instead of /media/mjoseph/Mule ?
<mateobur> hello
<darkhelmet46> xsl, "Mule" is the volume name of the external hard drive.
<switchblade> hi
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: Nope, a kernel update broke this
<mateobur> with the new dnsmasq, how are you supposed to set manual host entries?
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: What does [ lsusb ] give you?
<dragonfly> Juest, Can you help me ? I cant seem to change the screen resolution to anything higher than 1024x768
<irosi> mr_chris: You are actually correct it would seem. gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: it's amd latest driver
<xsl> darkhelmet46, you might need also to apply to the files and folder that are inside that USB disk
<Juest> dragonfly: What you got?
<darkhelmet46> sonda, i see the device listed here: Bus 002 Device 016: ID 1058:0740 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. My Passport 1TB
<irosi> how can I grow my /boot partition? I am used to it only needing 32-50MB
<Juest> dragonfly: What's the native resolution for your screen?
<xsl> darkhelmet46, chmod -R a+wrx /directory
<darkhelmet46> sorry, meant that for SonikkuAmerica
<Guest21463> hi everyone.  I've set up a remote repo with apache.  I can browse to my repo, and even check out from it (but it's empty at this point).  I'm a little unsure as to how I commit my initial project though.  any tips?
<Juest> irosi: GParted, on live cd
<Esor> I need help
<Guest21463> irosi, is if filling up?  you could remove some of the older, unused kernels
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Oh no, wait: use [ sudo chmod 777 /path/to/whatever/diectory/you/wish ]
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: so?
<Esor> how to write it in a single command line primusrun /home/x/desura/common/beans-quest/./BeansQuest
<xsl> chmod 777 = chmod a+rwx
<mr_chris> irosi: I would give it about 200 MB. You can boot a rescue disk with gparted on it. system rescue cd or partedmagic will do.
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: Give me a second :)
<SonikkuAmerica> xsl: Correct
<irosi> Juest: I only have the alternate install .iso. Could I just unmount /boot (/dev/sda1) with umount -l and use gparted without rebooting?
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: No prob
<irosi> also, does fdisk have similar functionality? That's already installed and I prefer CLI
<mr_chris> irosi: Be sure to make a full backup of your data first. Clonezilla is a good tool for making full clones to a disk image.
<Juest> irosi: you might need to resize the / too, so it's better livecd because nothing is in use
<belgianguy> yay, on the fresh machine again
<dragonfly> Juest, the resolution should be 1366x768 at least, I have an ATI graphic card
<mr_chris> Then resize the partitions.
<sKeiths> got rid of the huge logs (20gb worth), log.rotate, rm *.gz, rm *.1,  now to cause the reboot again.
<irosi> Guest21463: I actually already removed 2 older images. apt loves pulling in worthless dependencies I guess
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: Are you sure it was the kernel and not Xorg that broke this?
<belgianguy> god I missed my xchat
<Juest> dragonfly: you using radeon driver?
<dragonfly> Juest, Nope, using X.org drivers
<Juest> dragonfly: wierd, my computer renders in native resolution, which is 1366x768
<Juest> dragonfly: lol, Xorg drivers is radeon open driver
<belgianguy> where can I activate to use binary proprietary drivers?
<irosi> Juest: I am on DSL connection and it would take an hour to download the CD, and I only have around 40 minutes right now. Could I umount -l /boot and /home, shrink /home by 300MB, and then grow /boot by 300MB?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, and SonikkuAmerica, I tried chmod -R a+wrx and no-go, then i tried chmod 777 and no-go.  :(
<Juest> irosi: Get Parted Magic
<belgianguy> iirc, there was somewhere an option you had to activate
<Juest> irosi: A small image
<dragonfly> Juest, actually this happened after a random compiz crash ehen I was trying to tweak some windoes settings with CCSM
<Juest> irosi: as long nothing affects the system you can unmount
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: You sudo 'ed it right?
<Juest> dragonfly: lol, compiz never crashed for me
<belgianguy> compiz completely shat itself last night and forced me to reinstall :(
<Juest> but i have problems using mutter
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, i am running terminal as root.
<darkhelmet46> got a # prompt
<SonikkuAmerica> o
<SonikkuAmerica> kk
<xsl> darkhelmet46, let me see if I get the picture... your mouting a USB disk ... ( so you must be using fuse ) and you cant edit the files within? .. is it in NTFS ? see if you have ntfs-3g on your system ( dpk -l|grep ntfs)
<irosi> quick question... why does Ubuntu take up so much space on /boot to begin with? the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed 3 kernel images and moduels to go along with each image.
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, unless Xorg was updated
<SimpleUser> Hello. I've got an Olympus Voice Recorder (VN-7600) but this crap doesn't have usb connection (haha). So the only way to transfer my records is to use a jack that i plug to the "ear" output in my olympus, to my "mic" input of my asus eeepc... And record it with audacity
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: Kernel did broke
<dragonfly> Juest, It crashes very frequently for me. anyway, can you suggest any workaround this problem ? Its really irritating :(
<SonikkuAmerica> xsl: Is that  dpkg -l?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, not exactly.  I plug the thing in, it mounts, and I can't even read the root directory.
<irosi> am I carelessly using apt? usually I use pacman or BSD ports (since I am used to Arch and FreeBSD)
<jrib> irosi: which 3?
<SonikkuAmerica> xsl: Is that  dpkg -l?
<ikonia> irosi: shouldn't install 3 kernels
<Juest> dragonfly: Get the flgrx from amd
<mr_chris> irosi: You could remove unused kernels to free up space.
<dragonfly> Juest, ok, will try installing that too
<xsl> SonikkuAmerica, dpkg -l lists all packages on your system ... and grep will filter it
<irosi> mr_chris: I have already done that with all unnecessary kernels
<Juest> dragonfly: and that's the propietary drivers
<darkhelmet46> xsl, I see what you're getting at.  Ubuntu can't natively read NTFS file systems?
<ikonia> irosi: which kernels did it install
<SimpleUser> I always succeed to have a correct sound but today, nothing great. What is the best configuration of the sound level ? A 100% volume tuned up for microphone ? What the difference between internal microphone, and simple microphone ?
<SonikkuAmerica> xsl: You typed dpkg -l last time
<SimpleUser> What is mic boost and internal mic boost ?
<xsl> darkhelmet46, depends on the version you have... or the flavour you have installed
<ikonia> darkhelmet46: it can read ntfs, it can't write without ntfs-3g
<dragonfly> Juest, Yeah, I know that. just wanted to stick with X.org drivers
<irosi> ikonia: one second. I actually purged one and installed another, so you will only be able to see 2/3
<SonikkuAmerica> (Mental note: reverse mIRC colors)
<darkhelmet46> xsl, I am running 12.10.
<Juest> dragonfly: ya, but that's the old radeon driver, you are better off with propietary drivers,
<SonikkuAmerica> xsl: Or rather just dpk -l
<Juest> dragonfly: because of acceleration
<xsl> the "g" ran away
<darkhelmet46> xsl and SonikkuAmerica i do have it installed
<dragonfly> Juest, cool. Thanks for the tip :)
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: what i do?
<Juest> dragonfly: btw, im suffering a problem with drivers, kernel update broke libgl/fglrx/acceleration (desktop is laggy)
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: That's a good question. It seems like your Catalyst driver is broken. :(
<irosi> since I removed the other kernels I can't be sure ikonia , but it installed a generic 12.04 kernel that I believe was 3.5*, a 3.2* kernel, and the most recent image-3.5-* in the Ubuntu repos
<sKeiths> anyone know the equivelent of cat, that give you up down scroll thru action for looking at logs.
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: It's, but i can't uninstall
<darkhelmet46> xsl and SonikkuAmerica and yes, the drive is NTFS.
<dbolton> SonikkuAmerica: Here's the output of [ sudo lshw -C display ] https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/223017#yui_3_5_1_1_1362069063841_693
<lordcyfer> @sKeuths less
<sKeiths> ty lordcyfer
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: Kernel update broke fglrx
<lordcyfer> I need help
<Juest> !help | lordcyfer
<ubottu> lordcyfer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dbolton> When I type startx it says "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<dragonfly> It has happened with me too, the last update broke fglrx so I had to remove that and left with X.org drivers. Now the problem with resolution
<SonikkuAmerica> dbolton: It says you have version 304 of nVidia drivers
<xsl> darkhelmet46, as root do a ls -l /directory and what you see as permissions of the file you wish to edit
<Juest> dragonfly: oh, how did? because I can't uninstall fglrx
<lordcyfer> Who can give me the name of the packages handling keyboard mapping for the basic desktop
<lordcyfer> Ok juest
<irosi> I'm going to try rebooting, logging into root, dropping to console and launching parted after unmounting /boot and /home, I'll let you guys know how it goes.
<dragonfly> Juest, simply did dpkg --remove for that, or apt-get should do as well
<Juest> dragonfly: how did you unistalled? because im trying to uninstall it but it doesn't, it fails
<darkhelmet46> The root folder (the volume name) has drwx------
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: What kernel version did you update to?
<Juest> dragonfly: i have installed using .run from amd
<Juest> it's not on dpkg
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: .25
<Juest> How i query kernel version?
<personne> hello
<dragonfly> Juest, uname -r will tell you kernel version
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest:  uname -r
<dragonfly> and if you installed from .run then try supplying --help switch to same file
<darkhelmet46> xsl, The root folder (the volume name) has drwx------
<dragonfly> Juest, and if you installed from .run then try supplying --help switch to same file
<personne> Ubuntu is not working with my graphic card!
<Juest> Linux UbuntuNico 3.5.0-25-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 25 19:02:34 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Juest> There
<Juest> uname -a
<personne> Ubuntu is not working with my graphic card!
<SonikkuAmerica> 3.5.0-25-gen
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: ^
<Croatian> I need help. Today's 12.10 updates broke my HP Pavilion DV4000 OpenGL (compiz & Unity don't work any more). Graphics hardware is based on Intel Corp. Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04) based on lspci | grep VGA output.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, use paste bin and show us the . and ..
<sahil> hello
<Juest> dragonfly: oh well, i ran the uninstaller and it doesn't work
<switchblade> hi
<Juest> One or more files have been altered since installation
<sahil> good morning everyone!
<Juest> it says
<personne> Can someone help me? Ubuntu is not working with my graphic card! It's a intel series 3600.
<darkhelmet46> xsl, i know what paste bin is, but not sure what you mean by . and ..
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | personne
<ubottu> personne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<switchblade> why would a live ubuntu disc see my hardrive when grub doesn't?  i can't boot!
<Juest> !intel | personne
<Juest> lol damn
<personne> what juest
<personne> sorry its a netbook
<Juest> lol
<Juest> Intel sucks
<dragonfly> Juest, then I cant think of any other solution right now. Wish I could downgrade to 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> personne: He thought there was a !command related to Intel grpahics setup.
<Juest> Im on 12.10
<personne> stop saying that i only want to know if you know a solution
<SonikkuAmerica> dragonfly: No USB stick?!
<Juest> personne: Google it
<bazhang> Juest, dont suggest that here
<personne> ok
<Juest> bazhang: :@
<darkhelmet46> xsl and SonikkuAmerica http://pastebin.com/1vYaU4u6 (btw thanks.)  :)
<bazhang> !google > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<dragonfly> SonikkuAmerica, lol, no, I have USB stick but I have to re-install everything if I downgrade.
<Juest> anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> dragonfly: True, true.
<Juest> bazhang: Everyone DO know to Google!!
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Is line 3 your USB device?
<sahil> umm i wish to move my home directory to a new partition , i made a new ext4 partition can anyone guid me a little :) oh yes i dont have gedit installed,just trying scracth for a few days
<bazhang> Juest, yes, so dont suggest it here. Just say nothing if you dont know
<Croatian> I need help. Today's 12.10 updates broke my HP Pavilion DV4000 OpenGL (compiz & Unity don't work any more). Graphics hardware is based on Intel Corp. Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04), based on lspci | grep VGA output.
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: so, what do i do?
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, the first chunk is the contents of Mule, which is the USB drive, then I did another ls-l to show the permissions of Mule itself.
<Juest> btw Graphics in Details say: VESA: WRESTLER
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: I don't know. I've never worked with AMD graphics modules before.
<irosi> Any way to kill unity without it automatically relaunching? Or will I need to modify runlevel
<Croatian> Looks like lots of people are complaining about Intel graphics today.
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: To tide you over, you might add "nomodeset" to your "linux" line in GRUB.
<irosi> pkill unity kills unity, but it immediately relaunches
<Juest> lol, Kernel Broke intel
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: why nomodeset?
<sKeiths> anyone here make sense of drbd or is there a specific channel? I think its drbd thats causing my reboots.
<dragonfly> Croatian, Yeah, it looks like some recent update messes up fglrx somehow :P
<Juest> also, KVM doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: nomodeset will get you into failsafe X mode.
<Juest> The automatic resolution
<xsl> darkhelmet46, what file you wish to edit? have you tried to do a ls -l on the file ?
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: idk, i think i can't ever run failsafe x
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: btw, command for failsafex?
<Croatian> @dragonfly: Thank you! I see that I'm not alone. Oh, well :-(
<darkhelmet46> xsl, that is the last line of the pastebin.  It's not a file, it's the root directory of the drive.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, what your ls -l shows is that user mjoseph can read write and execute
<Juest> (i want to run failsafe x now)
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: Reboot into GRUB, select  Ubuntu ... (recovery mode)  and when the recovery menu shows up, select  failsafeX .
<darkhelmet46> xsl, it's lying.  :)
<dragonfly> Croatian, same problem with graphics driver ??!!
<Juest> How do i run failsafe x without restarting?
<sahil> umm i wish to move my home directory to a new partition , i made a new ext4 partition can anyone guid me a little :) oh yes i dont have gedit installed,just trying scracth for a few days
<Juest> or activate recovery mode without reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: There isn't a way to do that AFAIK
<xsl> darkhelmet46, what are you trying to acomplish? edit a file? is the user trying to write to the media mjoseph ?
<Juest> SonikkuAmerica: lol?
<Juest> -.-
<bazhang> !home | sahil
<Croatian> @dragonfly: All I know is that I've lost compiz and Unity and cairo-dock has black box around it.
<Juest> i don't want to reboot system now
<SonikkuAmerica> Juest: There is no way to enter failsafe mode without rebooting first.
<Juest> Jeez
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  sahil
<SonikkuAmerica> Croatian: Can you do  sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz ?
<Croatian> Okay, I'll try that.
<airlynx> Hi there, I'm trying to set up Ubuntu 12.10 and Win8 in a dual boot situation, had to disable secure boot in order to boot the disk, but when it came to partitioning the installer did not detect Win8 OS on the system and wanted to erase the whole drive, anybody know a solution to this?
<darkhelmet46> xsl the user is me.  I am plugging in a USB hard drive with the volume name of "Mule".  IT shows up as mounted on my little taskbar thingy.  I click on it, and a gedit window opens saying "Could not open the file /media/mjoseph/Mule.  You do not have the permissions necessary to open the file.
<Juest> Mutter doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Where was the last place you used the USB drive?
<xsl> darkhelmet46, your using Unity?
<Juest> airlynx: Choose manual
<Juest> airlynx: and use 64bits 12.10
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, in a Windows 7 OS.  xsl, Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Did you "safely remove" it?
<airlynx> Juest, if I choose manual will Grub be able to detect win8 later?
<medeng963> Question, I was running ubuntu on my secondary laptop, which has no battery life left. When ubuntu was shutting down my laptop lost power and now when I go to turn it on I don't get anything on the screen. Doesn't show a boot screen or anything, but the power lights come on. Any ideas on how to go about fixing this?
<Juest> airlynx: maybe, grub entry have a condition "script"'
<xsl> darkhelmet46, so instead of opening nautilus... your opening gedit?
<levo> how to make a flash memory bootable (it's an iso file i should put it on a flash memory)
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, define "safely" ;)  j/k, actually I removed it after shutting down the computer.
<SonikkuAmerica> medeng963: I assume it's plugged in now?
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: I mean the little menu in the Win 7 systray
<darkhelmet46> xsl, no, I am not that much of a noob.  :)
<Juest> Finding via uefi otherwise search for it :P
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Oh. In that case, I hope it unmounted correctly.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, instead of pressing the icon that appears with the usb mount.. open nautilus yourself and browse to the USB device
<darkhelmet46> xsl, tried that too, same thing.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, the thing that is cracking my head is "why gedit shows"
<medeng963> yeah, when i turn it on all the indication lights come on, but nothing beyond that. the caps lock light flashes at one second intervals... so looks like its stuck before getting to a boot menu
<Juest> How do i uninstall faulty fglrx? ( can't use amd-uninstall.sh or fglrx-uninstall.sh)
<Croatian> @SonikkuAmerica: It reinstalls, but it's still the same.
<SonikkuAmerica> airlynx: Hopefully it does... if not, boot into Ubuntu after it's done installing and run  sudo update-grub  in a terminal.
<Juest> How do i do?
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, ok so I booted up a Windows box next to me, plugged the drive in, and it reads/writes ok.  I ejected it safely, and plugged it back into the Ubuntu box.  Same issues.
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: OK, we can rule that out at least...
<darkhelmet46> xsl, apparently that's what happens when you don't have permissions to read the file or folder.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, does your USB disk have a special partition that stores an .exe or autorun ?
<Juest> can someone help me?
<xsl> i never seen that to be honest
<airlynx> Should I create an empty partition for Linux before booting the installer, or should I do it in the installer?
<Juest> anyone?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, no there isn't a special partition.  And here's the kicker, I used the thing in Ubuntu before.  Dunno why it's not working anymore.
<SonikkuAmerica> airlynx: If you don't have one, you should at least define an ext4 partition.
<SonikkuAmerica> airlynx: The installer will do the job if you select "Something else"
<airlynx> okay, I'll give it a shot, if all else fails I do have recovery disks, lol
<darkhelmet46> xsl, sorry I lied before.  I thought I did try opening Nautilis and browsing to the USB drive, instead of clicking on the icon in Unity, but I just tried it again and it works.
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Can you read/write to it OK?
<xsl> darkhelmet46, so the problem is the binding of that button ... for some reason it thinks it can open a folder using gedit
<xsl> and gedit its like notepad or vim
<mandla> Hi guys, i have created a cifs mount for a windows share on Ubuntu 12.04LTS now when i try to write to this mount, i get a permission denied, please help.
<mandla> please help.
<mandla> what can be the problem?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, shit sorry i lied again.  I forgot I had a Nautilus window running as Sudo.  THAT works.  But I closed it and opened it as a normal user and when I click on the USB drive, it says Could not display /media/mjoseph/Mule.  The location is not a folder.
<lordcyfer> Who can give me the names of the packages handling keyboard mapping for the desktop ?
<darkhelmet46> xsl, actually it is happening with my Windows7 partition too.  Same error.
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to get a Toshiba satellite to restart under Ubuntu 12.10?
<darkhelmet46> xsl and SonikkuAmerica: Are we having FUN yet?  :D
<dragonfly> Juest, I just fixed the resolution problem by resetting unity and compiz and rebooting in an older kernel.
<darkhelmet46> dragonfly, you rock.
<xsl> darkhelmet46, wen  you executed "dpkg -l|grep ntfs" what did it show ?
<dragonfly> darkhelmet46, not really, I believe its the kernel actually causing problem. I booted into .19 and everything is fine again.
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: <darkhelmet46> xsl, shit sorry i lied again.  I forgot I had a Nautilus window running as Sudo.  THAT works.  But I closed it and opened it as a normal user and when I click on the USB drive, it says Could not display /media/mjoseph/Mule.  The location is not a folder. <<< because you left off the ending /
<darkhelmet46> xsl, it shows ii  ntfs-3g                                   1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Either that, or you clicked on the DEVICE rather than the mounted DIRECTORY
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, yes I clicked the Device.  I do not see a mounted directory?
<alainus> hi artists
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Do this:  cd /media/ && ls
<alainus> i often see "Open the Software Sources menu by launching the Ubuntu Software Center and selecting Edit->Software Sources. Choose the Other Software tab and click Add.", but I can't find that in Ubuntu 12.10. How is this done ?
<darkhelmet46> ok I am in /media and contents are a folder called mjoseph
<darkhelmet46> the drive should be mounted in /media/mjoseph/Mule
<alainus> (i  know how to find the software center)
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: OK, then  cd mjoseph
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: and then  ls  again
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, Permission denied.  :O
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: As root?
<Guest92188> Has anyone used Bouml?
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, as root it works.  So I need to chmode /media/mjoseph instead of /media/mjoseph/Mule like I was doing before?
<darkhelmet46> chmod*
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Yes.  sudo chmod 777 /media/mjoseph/
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Oh no wait... you can't do that.
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: File system mismatch: NTFS vs. ext4
<darkhelmet46> SonikkuAmerica, you think I should plug the thing into a Windows box and mess with permissions there instead?
<llutz> darkhelmet46: sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,umask=000 /media/mjoseph/Mule
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Your  chmod commands aren't working because of that. Check out llutz's suggestion above.
<darkhelmet46> llutz, didn't work.  :(
<belgianguy> how does one unlock the experimental driver of AMD in 12.10?
<belgianguy> I've activated pre-release updates (shudder)
<belgianguy> and now I am looking in the "Other drivers" tab, but there is only the opensource one, fglrx, fglrx-updates
<belgianguy> no experimental one
<darkhelmet46> llutz, Clarification.  It doesn't work in Nautilus, same error as before, but I can browse the directory in Terminal as a normal user.
<llutz> darkhelmet46: refresh nautilus
<Badr26007> Hi ?
<darkhelmet46> lluts, how?
<darkhelmet46> llutz, how?
<darkhelmet46> llutz, nevermind lol
<darkhelmet46> i just closed it and opened it again, and now it works.  wow.  der.
<darkhelmet46> llutz, wow, now all my NTFS paritions are working too.
<llutz> !ntfs| darkhelmet46 you don't use chmod/chown on ntfs
<ubottu> darkhelmet46 you don't use chmod/chown on ntfs: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<llutz> !NTFS-3g | darkhelmet46
<ubottu> darkhelmet46: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<darkhelmet46> Thanks very much, llutz.  I bookmarked those.
<darkhelmet46> Now I can finally mount my Windows 7 ISO in Virtualbox!  :D
<chiel92>  I installed vim from source recently, but now I can't select it as default editor anymore via `sudo update-alternatives –config editor` (running ubuntu). How could I do that?
<llutz> chiel92: i'd guess you need  update-alternatives --install ... before. (man update-alternatives)
<emzi> chiel92: –config => --config
<semed> alguem do brasil
<sKeiths> I still can't figure out whats rebooting my pc.
<usuario_> eaew
<cellofellow> how do I configure a USB hard drive to mount at a particular mountpoint? Not even under /media/$USER either, a completely different mountpoint. And, I'd like it to behave like a normal USB drive, appearing in the Unity dock and unmountable from there.
<llutz> elldekaa: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/make-removable-usb-hdd-mount-at-fixed-mount-point-511917/
<saurov_> the update information is outdated. this may be caused by network problems----- help me
<ClientAlive> I saw on a web page: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/  <- that there is supposed to be a device manager in Ubuntu (I run 12.04 dt). When I couldn't find it, I searched for how to find it and find a page saying there isn't one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173602/is-there-a-device-manager-for-ubuntu  <- What's the story??  I did find a profiler thingy but it doesn't give me the information I need. Yes, I know I
<ClientAlive> can use lshw on the command line, but if there's a gui tool I would like to use that.
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> cellofellow: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/make-removable-usb-hdd-mount-at-fixed-mount-point-511917/
<Juest> 
<sKeiths> How can I tell if system reboot was clean reboot or a crash and boot.
<Juest> How i install old kernel?
<Juest> How do i install an older kernel?
<bazhang> !apt-get | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<saurov_> help!!!  the update information is outdated. this may be caused by network problems
<Pici> !details | saurov_
<ubottu> saurov_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ClientAlive> how can I tell if my discreet graphics card is even being used?
<ClientAlive> could that be why I don't see much detail on it in the profiler?
<zAo^> ClientAlive: xvinfo I guess
<ClientAlive> pk
<ClientAlive> ok I meant
<saurov_> i'm using Ubuntu 13.04 daily distro, i'm not getting any update. but the message "the update information is outdated. this may be caused by network problems......." when type sudo apt-get update- it shows some repository is not working.. with no update available..
<holstein> saurov_: use #ubuntu+1 ..if you want/need stable, use the stable release
<zAo^> saurov_: can you resolve one of the repositories?
<saurov_> should i wait till 13.04 official release? or downgrade to 12.10?
<llutz> !ringtail | saurov_
<ubottu> saurov_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> downgrade = reinstall
<clb> if I want to add a custom directory to PATH for my user, should I add the export PATH=xxx directive to ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile, or where?
<llutz> clb: ~/.bashrc (which is sourced from .profile)
<clb> oh
<Groggster> So I've got some problems with FGLRX... can anyone to help me? The problem is that it sets itself to the wrong refresh rate after a reboot, so every time I start my computer I have to go into catalyst control centre and choose the correct setting, and this is getting really annoying.
<ClientAlive> I'm not sure what's going on with my graphics. I just bought this laptop and wanted to use myunity for some configurations. It tells me I'm running in 2d mode so not much it will let me do. Well, when I start looking into that and into stuff like lshw things don't seem right.
<ClientAlive> I opted for an upgrade graphics card with my purchase (a nvidia gt 650) but lshw says something about "msi..." Did I get screwed by hp?
<holstein> Groggster: i would set a custom xorg.conf
<ikonia> ClientAlive: first - find out what video card you have
<Groggster> Yeh, the correct refresh rate is set in xorg.conf...
<llutz> ClientAlive: "lspci |grep -i vga"
<ikonia> ClientAlive: get screwed by HP ?? what
<ikonia> ClientAlive: second - find out if you are using the correct xorg configuration
<holstein> Groggster: i would just see that its setup properly in the xorg... see that it is being loaded and all that
<zAo^> ClientAlive:
<zAo^> srry
<c2tarun> is anyone able to install and run virtualbox in Ubuntu 12.04?
<zAo^> ClientAlive: what does lspci say?
<holstein> c2tarun: i run vbox in 12.04
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok. one sec. sorry bout the other day btw. I got a little too hot about something stupid .
<c2tarun> holstein, is vbox same as virtualbox?
<Groggster> c2tarun: Yes, it's the same thing...
<holstein> c2tarun: i run the application virtualbox that you asked about in ubuntu 12.04 without any issues
<c2tarun> holstein, how did you fix kernel missing module issue?
<ClientAlive> ikonia: zAo^: lspci |grep -i vga  shows both the intel integrated graphics and the nvidia. How can I find out if I'm using the correct xorg configuration? Or where can I get info to do so?
<ClientAlive> I guess the -i flag makes a difference  :s
<c2tarun> holstein, I am getting this error: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)    while trying to start any virtual operating system.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: so it's an optimus card, which probably explains th eproblem
<ClientAlive> ikonia: an optimus card?
<holstein> c2tarun: i would just reinstall vbox, and see if that fixes the issue for you
<ClientAlive> ikonia: how can you tell that?
<zAo^> ClientAlive: xvinfo should show the current
<c2tarun> holstein, already tried, purged and reinstalled thrice.
<ClientAlive> zAo^: when I ran that, all I see is uuid or uid (something like that).
<ClientAlive> I'll run it again, what am I looking for?
<c2tarun> holstein, meanwhile I am downloading latest version of virtualbox from oracle site, I think latest is not in repositories.
<c2tarun> BTW can anyone please tell me, if I install a package directly from .deb file by dpkg --install, then how can I remove it later?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: because it's intel and nvidia
<holstein> c2tarun: you can remove it using the package manager of your choice
<c2tarun> holstein, ok, thanks :)
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok, thx.
<chiel92> llutz: thanks for point me to that
<ClientAlive> ikonia: zAo^: xvinfo shows this: http://ideone.com/RzBUKv  <- but I don't understand what it means
<holstein> c2tarun: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=52458
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's just telling you about the card
<zAo^> ClientAlive: It uses the Intel integrated
<ClientAlive> oh, ok
<holstein> c2tarun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41118/virtualbox-kernel-driver-not-installed
<ClientAlive> ikonia: zAo^: So is there a problem? I mean, i'm in 2d and I think I wan't 3d. If you were me what would you do?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: I wouldn't buy optimus cards, they have poor linux support
<zAo^> ClientAlive: I have no experience there, but Im googling :)
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you'll need to look at tools like bumblebee to set the card to the right mode
<ikonia> ClientAlive: then configure X to work with that mode
<c2tarun> holstein, latest version worked for me :) thanks
<ClientAlive> ikonia: zAo^: ok. Well, too late for that (It's baught).  ok,. I'll look at that. thx
<dyslexai> \help
<zAo^> ClientAlive: You can disable the Intel card in your BIOS, but Im looking for a software solution
<ikonia> the software solution is bumblebee
<ikonia> but it's not a mature solution
<ClientAlive> zAo^: thx so much man. I get so confused about this stuff and I end up spending days trying to find a soln. In the end it take 15 min to do. I really appreciate the help.
<holstein> ClientAlive: https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn is what i use for my machine.. maybe you can find similar documentation for yours
<ClientAlive> holstein: ok. thx
<sKeiths> When ubuntu boots it holds it booting scripts at DRBD, I am able to hold it there because its not connected to another node, this is a feature. if I pass drbd it the boot sequence, apache2 webserver loads [OK] then  somewhere beyond that, the machine reboots. Can anyone assist in debugging this.
<darkhelmet46> Hey guys, I got a question.  How is it that the 32-bit edition of Ubuntu can see all 8GB of RAM in my laptop?  I didn't think that was possible.
<bazhang> darkhelmet46, the pae kernel ?
<zAo^> ClientAlive: http://www.bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<holstein> !pae | darkhelmet46
<ubottu> darkhelmet46: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ClientAlive> zAo^: cool. thx
<zAo^> np
<sKeiths> should reboot be in /etc/init.d ?  could this be causing my reboots?
<zAo^> sKeiths: It should
<zAo^> sKeiths: what does dmesg say?
<michealPW> Hi, everybody!
<darkhelmet46> holstein, how do I know if the Kernel I am runnign supports PAE?
<eggi67> hi
<sKeiths> zAo^: dmesg, im guessing pre [0.00000000]
<eggi67> i want to know if the ubuntu (in particular xubuntu) installation disk offers the possibility to create and resize ntfs partitions
<ubo> Buona sera a tutti
<trism> sKeiths: /var/log/kern.log will have older messages
<byt3b0mb> good morning
<michealPW> I recently put Ubuntu 12.10 (64-bit) on my MacBook Pro w/ Retina. It has a Core i7 with the HD 4000 Intel GPU as well as an Nvidia GeForce GT 650m. I can't seem to get the nVidia GPU to use the proprietary nVidia drivers. I've tried installing nvidia-current, which seems to install successfully but when I tell X.Org to use driver "nvidia" X fails to load nvidia, loads nouveau instead and X fails to start.
<byt3b0mb> can anyone help me get my ultrabook to dual boot win 8 and ubuntu secure remix
<michealPW> Any ideas? :|
<michealPW> I've also tried downloading the driver package from nvidia.com..
<michealPW> That seems to get me further through the process. It comes with nvidia-xconfig.. However, still, X.Org won't work with nvidia drivers :(
<ubo> chi mi puo aiutare
<byt3b0mb> i have tried for four days - boot-repair reports successful, but whenever i try to boot ubuntu it consistently gets stuck at loading initial ramdisk
<eggi67> i want to know if the ubuntu (in particular xubuntu) installation disk offers the possibility to create and resize ntfs partitions
<holstein> darkhelmet46: it does, but you can look and see what kernel you are using.. you can open a terminal and type "uname -a" and hit "enter" and note "pae" in the name
<michealPW> As a result, Ubuntu is *extremely* slow when it has to draw graphics and since the nVidia GPU is powered on the entire time, the MacBook Pro gets extremely hot..
<eggi67> i want to know if the ubuntu (in particular xubuntu) installation disk offers the possibility to create and resize ntfs partitions
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it possible to change de background color in nautilus ? i would like more contrast between the main panel andthe sidebar and turn it darker too
<darkhelmet46> holstein, it just says Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic
<holstein> eggi67: yes
<eggi67> holstein, ok, ty
<holstein> darkhelmet46: whats the issue?
<darkhelmet46> holstein, just confused, it doesn't have PAE in the name, that's all
<holstein> darkhelmet46: sure.. but in the big scheme, whats the issue? are you getting support for all your ram?
<darkhelmet46> holstein, it seems like I am.  When I run task manager or look in About This Computer, it sees 8GB, I guess I just wanted to be sure.
<holstein> darkhelmet46: "free -m" is what i would run, in the terminal
<holstein> darkhelmet46: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAyNzM
<darkhelmet46> holstein, yep looks good.  thanks1  :)
<zAo^> troulouliou_dev: why not use another theme?
<troulouliou_dev> zAo^, through gnome-tweak-tool ?
<zAo^> troulouliou_dev: Sorry; I used Unity only once, so I dont know :$
<darkhelmet46> holstein, I read that article.  Does that mean that 13.04 does not have PAE support?
<troulouliou_dev> zAo^, i m using gnome-panel
<troulouliou_dev> used Unity only once too :)
<AcidRain_> can anyone help me to stop xsession-error from logging? it keeps taking up 100% of disk space on my computer
<zAo^> :) Gnome-panel = Gnome3?
<AcidRain_> we have about 20min before i have to go through hrs of fixing
<byt3b0mb> UEFI Win  8 / Ubuntu 12.10 help please
<byt3b0mb> ?
<holstein> darkhelmet46: no.. the opposite is proposed, dropping non-pae, but that is not a canonnical source...
<darkhelmet46> holstein, cool.
<blargg> Anything support smart playlists on iPod/iPhone?
<mehdi> wat is hd3 format?
<belgianguy> ugh, found the culprit that made the machine go down
<belgianguy> fglrx once again
<belgianguy> switch to OSS gfx drivers, and it all works
<belgianguy> wasted a whole day because those shoddy programmers at AMD/ATI can't do it
<crazyharry> I am trying to download office 2010 for Ubuntu, when I goto microsoft website all they give me is the exe file but not the iso file, how do I download iso of Office 2010
<dn4> how do I remove a directory and everything inside of it using command
<dn4> I tried rm
<dn4> rm: cannot remove `backup/': Is a directory
<belgianguy> dn4, be carefult with what I'm about to tell you, execute it wrongly and you'll delete too much
<belgianguy> and probably break your system
<belgianguy> rm -rf backup
<belgianguy> will get rid of the backup folder
<belgianguy> and everything in it
<mafoelffen_> @crazyharry Under PlayOnLiinux
<dn4> ahhh so I need to force it
<belgianguy> I don't understand why Linus was so aggressive vs Nvidia, but not a peep about AMD
<dn4> belgianguy, great that worked; any idea where the files went now?
<belgianguy> I've had more headaches from AMD in 2 days than I ever had with Nvidia
<belgianguy> dn4, gone forever
<belgianguy> rm = remove
<dn4> belgianguy, forever ? not even the FBIs can get it ?
<belgianguy> well, no
<crazyharry> mafoelffen_, does playon linux has office 2010 iso ?
<belgianguy> then you'd need shredding/bleaching techniques
<Pici> crazyharry: You would need to contact Microsoft if you need the ISO from them.
<crazyharry> ohh ok
<belgianguy> dn4, you can also use dd to overwrite a patch you don't want to use anymore
<dn4> lost me there with dd
<belgianguy> but there are some bleaching programs available as well, which erase free space
<belgianguy> bleachbit IIRC
<mafoelffen_> No, but the the ISO will install and run under it...
<dn4> ok thanks again belgianguy
<mafoelffen_> Wait one, I have link for instructions...
<mafoelffen_> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-install-ms-office-2010-in-linux.html ... except that instaead of installing that commandline, you can install the base package of PlayOnLinux from the repo's
<Milan-86> Hi everone! How to fix maximize window lag animation on Ubuntu 12.10 64bit? I have ati radeon hd 5670 and i used 13.2 beta 6 driver. I turned off sync to vblank, rebooted the system, but no luck
<yacc_> Any idea what would a linux bridge cause not to function? Adding the IP address to the underlying ethernet device works fine, but doing it to the bridge and brctl addif-ing the hardware interface does not work.
<mafoelffen_> You still have to have a M$ Office ISO or download it from M$
<darkhelmet46> Holy crap, Virtualbox runs so much better in a non-Wubi install.
<lordcyfer> yacc  run vb as root to test
<fleixius_> During bootup, what script is executed that displays the 'starting <process> [OK]' messages?
<yacc_> lordcyfer, vb?
<fleixius_> I have a hung process that doesnt let me boot, cant figure it out
<lordcyfer> sorry yacc_
<lordcyfer> Virtual box
<lordcyfer> but i mess up two lines in the chat
<yacc_> No VirtualBox here ;)
<yacc_> root shell yes, but no vb involved ;)
<rax-> does apt-get autoremove actually remove old kernels?
<lordcyfer> i saw bridge problems and few lines later Virtualbox
<ert3go> Hello, I've got a weird problem.All the websites don't load fast.For e.g I can easily browse reddit but imgur.com times out.
<lordcyfer> no rax-
<yacc_> rax: nope.
<Milan-86> How to fix AMD Radeon card lag on Uubntu 12.10?! :((((
<rax-> is there a way to do that via apt?
<lordcyfer> yes
<lordcyfer> apt-get remove
<diphtherial> apologies for this kind of silly question, but i'm currently running debian and i'd like to install some packages that are available only for ubuntu
<rax-> yea but I need to do it automatically
<mafoelffen_> @crazyharry, Did you understand that you can get a backup/online ISO dl from there...
<diphtherial> would it be a bad idea to run a virtual machine with ubuntu installed within debian so that i could use those packages, but not disturb my existing system?
<mafoelffen_> But it's still going to ask for a product key?
<lordcyfer> You may have your reason but you will need to script it
<mafoelffen_> And that ISO is still WIN OS, but can run on-top-of PlayOnLinux...
<diphtherial> this question is probably more appropriate for a debian channel, on second thought; thanks anyhow :)
<crazyharry> mafoelffen_, yeah thanks
<lordcyfer> it is dirty rax dpkg --list | grep linux-image-3 | cut -d ' ' -f 3
<lordcyfer> it will give you the list
<lordcyfer> play with tail and head
<lordcyfer> to remove everything but the last one
<rax-> mm thanks
<lordcyfer> really be careful
<mafoelffen_> @fleixius What message does it hang at?
<lordcyfer> removing old kernel on a distro with so frequents update is not sage
<lordcyfer> safe
<ert3go> Hello, I've got a weird problem.All the websites don't load fast.For e.g I can easily browse reddit but imgur.com times out.So does yahoo and news.ycombinator.com
<lordcyfer> dns
<pip> cia a tutti e buonaserata
<lordcyfer> or dhcp lease
<pip> !list
<ubottu> pip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ert3go> dns lordcyfer
<mafoelffen_> fleixius What message does it hang at?
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to get a Toshiba satellite to restart under Ubuntu 12.10?
<lordcyfer> use 8.8.8.8.
<lordcyfer> if you want to check
<lordcyfer> your dns
<ClientAlive> lshw
<ClientAlive> sorry
<pip> ciao
<ert3go> ping 8.8.8.8
<ert3go> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ert3go> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=4.41 ms
<ert3go> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=4.07 ms
<ert3go> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=3 ttl=58 time=4.73 ms
<FloodBot1> ert3go: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pip> !list
<ert3go> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=4 ttl=58 time=4.93 ms
<pip> ciao !list
<lordcyfer> err replace your dns address by 8.8.8.8
<ert3go> how to do that lordcyfer ?
<lordcyfer> resolv.conf in /etc
<pip> ciao
<lordcyfer> bug there is a util
<pip> !list
<DJones> !piracy | pip
<ubottu> pip: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ert3go> oops sorry.My bad.It shows automatic(DHCP) under the settings lordcyfer
<ert3go> another weird thing I noticed is I get no reply after pinging yahoo.com
<ert3go> but if I ping 192.168.0.1 and then ping yahoo.com , I get reply back!
<Dra|n> hi
<pip> ciao
<pip> !list
<ubottu> pip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harrisr> please help asap http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574205/
<harrisr> dr_willis,
<jrib> harrisr: pastebin full input and output
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhelmet46: Did you finally get it to work? I had a class...
<harrisr> jrib can we pm
<peppep> ciao
<peppep> !list
<xmrk> hello
<ubottu> peppep: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xmrk> cinniman vs kde
<SonikkuAmerica> !polls | xmrk
<ubottu> xmrk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> harrisr: here is better
<harrisr> jrib, check pm
<jrib> harrisr: when you say you "reinstalled everything", what do you mean?
<xmrk> you guys are a bunch of fags
<jrib> !guidelines > xmrk
<ubottu> xmrk, please see my private message
<SynSynWork> Anyone have any experience using TPM to handle full-disk-encryption (and boot security) on Ubuntu Server?  I'd like to tie the decryption key to the specific hardware as well as decrypt using the key stored in TPM.
<technode> hey guys...  running quantal, trying to get nvidia driver working.. used jockey to install nvidia-current-updates
<technode> lsmod shows nvidia module, modprobe nvidia gives no errror
<technode> but xorg.0.log shows: [     7.804] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<technode> any thoughts?
<harrisr> jrib, i dont know so forget the synaptic just help me with the update manager
<jrib> harrisr: it's hard to help you if I don't understand how you got in this situation
<harrisr> jrib,  i have it set to update everyday automatically and i woke up with this error
<Dra|n> woke!!
<Dra|n> lets see what that word means
<Dra|n> nice
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: What error
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<jrib> harrisr: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy update-manager-core update-manager apt-xapian-index" for starters
<jrib> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574205/
<SonikkuAmerica> jrib: Thanks.
<harrisr> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574262/
<SonikkuAmerica> jrib, harrisr: code 127 (0x0000007f) is "command not found"
<Pwnguin1> Hello, I have some problems with Ubuntu. My desktop looks different. I think it has something to do with some settings I changed when booting up. I don't have a wallpaper anymore, I have a different thing. I could upload a screenshot online and send the URL here to show you what I mean.
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574262/
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, that was from snaptic
<Pwnguin1> But print screening doesn't seem to work either. It works with Win7.
<harrisr> i tried reinstalling everything that was already installed dealing with update since i search update
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica,
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: (?) No dependency tree?
<harrisr> what?
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, what?
<eduardo> Hello, Good afternoon!
<harrisr> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574262/
<eduardo> I'm learning English! I'm from Brazil.
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: Oh no, I'm thinking about  sudo apt-get install $WHATEVER
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, this is outcome from what jrib  made me type in command line http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574262/
<harrisr> jrib, u still there
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: Yeah... but it just looks like something's wrong in the post-install scripts... they are trying to reference unknown commands or function calls.
<eduardo> Someone could help me?
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, what can i do i just want to update my pc and use it
<harrisr> eduardo, with what
<eduardo> I need to learn to speak English!
<eduardo> I'm from Brazil!
<eduardo> kkkk
<SonikkuAmerica> !br | eduardo, easy solution here
<ubottu> eduardo, easy solution here: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jrib> harrisr: as a guess, what's the output of "type pyclean"?
<harrisr> wait i enter                     type clean
<harrisr> type type pyclean
<harrisr> typo
<harrisr> type pyclean
<eduardo> I know, more i want learn the speak English!
<eduardo> kk
<jrib> SonikkuAmerica, harrisr: i have to go, but a couple of things: 1) it's an issue with prerm scripts; is update manager getting removed? why?   2) if it turns out pyclean is not the issue, I would try adding "set -x" to the prerm scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ for the packages
<peppo> hi. I've scoured launchpad but not been able to find anyone with similar issues: choppy performance in chrome/flash/youtube fullscreen, which was great until a few days ago, and works great in firefox. anyone else with this? on 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> jrib: Got it
<harrisr> what a what what
<harrisr> english please
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: What jrib is trying to say is that the pre-removal scripts seem to be calling update-manager, which it can't find for some reason.
<harrisr> ok so how can we fix it asap
<harrisr> since i want to get back to learning python
<diphtherial> hello; i'd like to run ubuntu as a guest OS, but without any of the gui stuff...is there are a specific version i should download that doesn't include any gui stuff?
<diphtherial> (perhaps the server version?)
<diphtherial> i'd like it to be as stripped down as possible
<SonikkuAmerica> diphtherial: You might try the minimal ISO
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: Start by running pyclean (install it if you don't have it if you can)
<diphtherial> is there a minimal version of ubuntu server or just ubuntu?
<diphtherial> *or is it just for ubuntu?
<harrisr> how do i install "sudo apt-get install pyclean"
<diphtherial> install it...? you just run that command, sudo apt-get install pyclean
<SonikkuAmerica> diphtherial: Ubuntu Server is minimal unto itself, but if you just want a desktop install get the minimal Ubuntu ISO off the Web site.
<Pilif12p> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to change a key, like pause, on my keyboard to act as a sysrq key instead.
<SonikkuAmerica> diphtherial: Actually it's included in the Python stuff
<Pilif12p> is this possible?
<diphtherial> SonikkuAmerica: ah, i'll go with ubuntu server, then :) i don't want a desktop install (this is for my headless home server into which i only ssh)
<SonikkuAmerica> Pilif12p: SysRq is hard-coded into Alt+PrtScrn
<Pilif12p> SonikkuAmerica: oh, did not know that.
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, how do i install "sudo apt-get install pyclean"
<away> harrisr, type that in a terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: If you have Python (you should) it's already included.
<harrisr> i dont have python     and Reading package lists... Done
<harrisr> Building dependency tree
<harrisr> Reading state information... Done
<harrisr> E: Unable to locate package pyclean
<Dra|n> harrisr dude what do you want to do ?
<Dra|n> update the tree of apt-get?
<diphtherial> you'll probably want to install python as well if it's not already installed
<diphtherial> as SonikkuAmerica mentioned, pyclean's part of the python package
<harrisr> what is the code to install python
<diphtherial> the command to install a package is always sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<shock_jpc> sudo apt-get install python (i think?)
<Pilif12p> python should be installed automatically, isn't it?
<diphtherial> Pilif12p: most likely, yeah...
<diphtherial> harrisr: maybe just try running pyclean directly?
<Pilif12p> i mean, when i was new to Linux I removed Python... and GNOME broke completely
<shock_jpc> yeah, but it didnt come on my mint...
<harrisr> diphtherial, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574331/
<diphtherial> harrisr: how bizarre...i have no idea :\
<diphtherial> oof, ubuntu srver is minimal at 672mb? @_@ or is it there just a lot of wasted space in the iso?
<harrisr> Dra|n, i have a error message saying a problem occured while checking for the updates. so i went to synaptic and search update and reinstalled everythin this was already installed and that where i got the errors
<SonikkuAmerica> EEEEEEE! Ubuntu bases about half its stuff on Python! NEVER EVER EVER remove Python!!
<diphtherial> not to mention that python is awesome
<harrisr> i dont have ubuntu i have pear linux based on ubuntu 12.04
<selena2013> hello
<harrisr> everything is the same
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574331/
<selena2013> using ubuntu 12.10
<Dra|n> harrisr im on that distro
<harrisr> Dra|n,  so help me in pm
<Dra|n> pm?
<OerHeks> pear linux is not supported here, harrisr
<harrisr> i just need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<diphtherial> indeed o_o
<NepgearGoddess> harrisr: You need at least 20 exclamation marks to be granted help
<harrisr> i just need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<harrisr> happy
<DJones> harrisr: Pear Linux isn't supported in this channel, you'll need to find the support channel/forum for Pear Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> NepgearGoddess: LOLOL
<smcguinness> i setup an HAProxy service a little while ago, and I'm having to do it again
<selena2013> is this channel for general ubuntu help or is there another channel ?
<SonikkuAmerica> selena2013: You found the right channel
<smcguinness> I remember using a command that was like "haproxy on" or something that allowed it to start automatically on boot
<selena2013> thanks
<smcguinness> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<switchblade_> can anyone help me with a boot problem?
<switchblade_> please
<bekks> !anyone | switchblade_
<ubottu> switchblade_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mr_chris> switchblade_: Don't ask to ask just ask.
<paperplane> when I run LANG=es_MX.UTF-8 ./program.py I get Gdk-warning ** locale not supported by C library. How do I run program.py with a different locale?
<switchblade_> i did earlier and nobody answered
<switchblade_> i had a dualboot ubuntu 10.4 / win 7 tobisha laptop, took it apart, now grub doesn't see the hd, but all the info is still there
<SonikkuAmerica> paperplane: Depends. How recent is your C library?
<switchblade_> i know because i have it booted up on a live disc now
<diphtherial> hmm, is the mini CD install for both the server and desktop versions?
<smcguinness> nm found it: "chkconfig haproxy on"
<SonikkuAmerica> paperplane: Do  gcc --version  in a terminal
<mr_chris> switchblade_: That's IRC. Sometimes people miss it, sometimes they don't. Sometimes people scroll up and get back to you later. Just ask, if no one answers after awhile, ask again. Patience and persistence.
<diphtherial> (i.e. can i choose at installation time which one i want?)
<switchblade_> thanks, mr. chris
<selena2013> switchlade use repair-boot to fix it
<mr_chris> switchblade_: One second. I'll find you a tutorial that may help you with this.
<switchblade_> how do i know which partitian is my root?
<OerHeks> diphtherial, no, server is a different iso
<diphtherial> OerHeks: even for a minimal CD, huh? :\ i haven't been able to find it
<diphtherial> i've been able to find the 600mb+ ubuntu server iso, though
<mafoelffen_> technode can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<mr_chris> switchblade_: http://www.knowledge76.com/index.php/Restore_Grub_Bootloader
<switchblade_> mr_chris - you the man, i'll try this out
<diphtherial> according to this post, you can use the mini version to install either the desktop or server versions: http://serverfault.com/questions/439309/how-to-install-an-ubuntu-12-04-server-vm-with-virt-install-without-graphics-loca
<diphtherial> ah, never mind, that's wrong
<mr_chris> switchblade_: Here's how to tell where you root is. From and Ubuntu installation disc or a rescue CD mount your partitions to a directory and view the contents. If you see etc, proc, dev, etc you know you have root.
<SonikkuAmerica> paperplane: If that's good, check to see if Mexican Spanish is supported on that GCC module / Si es bueno, chequea para ver si espanol mexicano ha soportado en eso modulo de GCC (lo siento, no tengo accentos)
<diphtherial> to take a step back, what i want is a version of ubuntu server that doesn't include any gui components at all
<OerHeks> diphtherial, get it from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<mr_chris> One question switchblade_. Do you know what your partition layout currently looks like? Do you have a /boot partition or is everything just mounted on / ?
<luckybunny> I figured out that my machine has been under a brute force attack. .xsession-errors grew to over 380GB in size, all full of failed attempts to access my machine... is there any way to lock it down completely to prevent access like that?
<OerHeks> diphtherial, ubuntu server comes with no gui, never did.
<NepgearGoddess> diphtherial: A default server install doesn't include a GUI
<diphtherial> OerHeks: argh, heh, ok; i'd just downloaded and then deleted that one when i saw that post about the mini CD
<diphtherial> time to download it again, i suppose
<diphtherial> any idea why the iso is so huge?
<bobolopolis> it includes a lot of commonly used programs that are optionally installed
<bekks> Define "huge".
<SonikkuAmerica> diphtherial: Which ISO/
<diphtherial> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> be happy it still fits on a cd+r
<diphtherial> that one, which is now apparently going to take four hours to download @_@
<NepgearGoddess> That's not huge... it comes with a lot of server type software bundled, LAMP stack etc.
<mr_chris> switchblade_: Here is something else you could try that may be a little easier. Boot this http://www.supergrubdisk.org/. If that gets you into your Ubuntu installation, run "sudo grub-install /dev/Xda" then "sudo update-grub". Replace "Xda" with your device label (sda, sdb, etc).
<diphtherial> fair enough, but i really just need the OS and not all the bundled software...
<paperplane> SonikkuAmerica: Sorry for the delay. My gcc version is 4.6.3
<switchblade_> mr_chris - can i post a screenshot to you?  i forgot how though...
<mr_chris> mr_chris: A screenshot of? If it's just text use paste.ubuntu.com. If it's an image, use something like imgur.
<SonikkuAmerica> paperplane: Now check to see if the es-MX Unicode locale is supported in / Entonces chequea a ver se el local <<es-MX.utf8>> ha soportado en GCC 4.6.3
<SonikkuAmerica> *si
<AcidRain> i need help stopping gnome2 from logging to xsessions-error logs
<AcidRain> how do i make gnome2 not log anything?
<AcidRain> disk is filling up to 100%
<AcidRain> its at 47% now. it was at 11% 5min ago
<NepgearGoddess> AcidRain: Why is it logging so much?
<bekks> AcidRain: How large is that file now?
<mafoelffen> diphtherial The reason the mini now works as Server also, is that 12.10 merged the server and generic kernels  togetther as the same. Mini iso lest you selct what apckages or service you want... where most people new to it, accidentally leave out a desltop, then wonder why they are not GUI.
<AcidRain> 50%
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: ah, so you can use the mini ISO after all...
<bekks> AcidRain: How large is that file now?
<NepgearGoddess> AcidRain: You could direct it to log to /dev/null
<AcidRain> bekks, its 30gig
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: that's exactly what i want, for the record, a purely text-based OS
<bekks> AcidRain: Then you should investigate the reason.
<mafoelffen> diphtherial Yes.
<diphtherial> i'll be installing it as the guest OS on a machine to which i only ssh, so i have zero need for a gui
<AcidRain> bekks, i just ant to make it stop logging all together
<AcidRain> i cant even investigate cause its overloading my comp
<diphtherial> (the host runs debian, amd64 architecture if that matters)
<mr_chris> switchblade_: Of course. Share your screenshot.
<ert3go> Sorry,but I am back with the same doubt.I can access few websites easily while some fail to load.I get IP address by DHCP and pinging 8.8.8.8 works fine.I am on ubuntu machine.Can I get some help?
<SonikkuAmerica> paperplane: You might have luck joining the #gcc channel / Tendrias suerte si junta Ud. con el canal de IRC #gcc
<mr_chris> ert3go: What's up?
<maetthew> I'm having major problems getting HDMI sound to work in 12.04 LTS. I have a nVidia card, proprietary drivers are installed. I can see and choose the device in "sound settings" but there is no sound. I can see the display through HDMI though. Anyone got any ideas? I'm stuck :/
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: so, if i want a very minimal install, is it better to use the mini CD?
<ert3go> I posted my problem mr_chris
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: and as you said it'll install the server version? or rather, there's no essential difference between the two now?
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: i appreciate the help, too :)
<mafoelffen> Yes... But on the Server ISO, will still be minimal install. Not a lot of fluff there. On some where I have a lot of admin tasks... I do add a mimimal X and openbox... so It still comes up as text-based
<AcidRain> NepgearGoddess, 60% how can i do that?
<AcidRain> this window is about to lock up. and i cant use firefox cause of such insane disk activity
<bekks> AcidRain: "tail -f filename"
<bekks> AcidRain: And you can see whats going on in realtime.
<NepgearGoddess> tailf is better, doesn't thrash the disk
<mafoelffen> diphtherial (back) Srver install iso does have a lot of hardware firmware kinds of things that aren't on the mini and is a faster install.
<luckybunny> AcidRain: I have this problem too.... except mine is because of a brute force attack. Investigate if you can, because your system might be compromised
<mafoelffen>  The mini downloads most everything.
<bekks> If simple logging is trashing the disk, then the whole box has a totally different problem.
<mafoelffen> Whereas the server install has alot of those server pkinds of packages on the IASO.
<AcidRain> .xsession-errors -> /dev/null
<mafoelffen> meant ISO
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: sounds good; i have both isos downloaded now, so i suppose i'll use the larger iso, then, not the mini one
<AcidRain> this didnt fix it. gnome2 just created a new .xsession-error file
<bekks> AcidRain: Of course.
<NepgearGoddess> AcidRain: You'd need to configure where it's logging to originally, not sure how though
<diphtherial> any words of advice before i go ahead and virt-install this thing? :)
<diphtherial> er, would 4GB be sufficient for a non-gui installation?
<AcidRain> can anyone just tell me how to stop this logging so i can fix the issue?
<bekks> diphtherial: Without a GUI, 512M is enough :)
<mafoelffen> diphtherial The mini works great if someone has very minimal hardware or they want to customise their install.
<bekks> AcidRain: You need to take a look at the log, to know whats to be fixed.
<AcidRain> i cant even browse my disk :/
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: hmm, in that case maybe i'll go with the mini; i'm installing this only to test a colleague's software, not to use as my main os or anything
<switchblade_> mr_chris - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattbauman/8516962644/  i think i have some superfluous partitions
<diphtherial> it'll be running inside of a virtual machine in any case; it's not the host OS here
<bekks> AcidRain: Then, in first instance, stop ALL applications.
<bekks> I am sorry for the caps. It will not happen again.
<maetthew> I'm having major problems getting HDMI sound to work in 12.04 LTS. I have a nVidia card, proprietary drivers are installed. I can see and choose the device in "sound settings" but there is no sound. I can see the display through HDMI though. Anyone got any ideas? I'm stuck :/
<mr_chris> ert3go: Can you please copy the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf" to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<AcidRain> bekks, i dont think u understand. its pointing to dev/null so the file size is 0. but i know fofr a fact that this is the issue.
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me with a script
<mafoelffen> diphtherial Server iso will come up as minimal server install. What "kind" of package or service? (curious)
<mr_chris> ert3go: Please send the output of "host google.com" too.
<AcidRain> i cant see any log. but the disk is still filling
<AcidRain> 80%
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: it's an RPC server called opencpu that hosts R scripts and allows them to be remotely queried via http
<bekks> AcidRain: I do think I understand it very well. Without looking at the error messages in the log - please tell us how you will guess the root cause of the extensive logging?
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: if you're curious, https://public.opencpu.org/pages/
<Bray90820> what i am trying to to is enable/disable tablet mode on my netbook/tablet hybrid when i rotate the screen
<AcidRain> 90%
<diphtherial> a colleague of mine worked on it (jeroen, the guy mentioned at the bottom of the page)
<mafoelffen> diphtherial Will look.
<bekks> AcidRain: Please stop the progress indicator in this channel.
<Bray90820> can anyone help me achieve that
<ert3go> paste.ubuntu.com is not loading.Same with pastie.org
<ert3go> mr_chris ^
<mr_chris> ert3go: Oh yeah...hrm
<ert3go> can I pm you the output mr_chris ? It's only 3-4 lines
<mafoelffen> diphtherial Good luck on your install. Most of time, I'm helping out on the Ubuntu I & U forum. hev 10 home servers...
<Bray90820> Anyone here have a netbook/tablet hybrid
<pythos> where to set an environmental variable at boot? say: export SYBASE=/usr/sybase
<selena2013> nop basic laptop here
<galx> hi
<Bray90820> Anyone here know about script writing
<AndrzejL> guys what's the current kernel and kde version in ubuntu repositories? I am not ubuntu user so I thought I will pop in and ask rather then go googling about it.
<AcidRain> bekks, Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks", this is the error for every application
<diphtherial> mafoelffen: thanks :) that's pretty intense...considered investing in a rack for them all? :3
<AcidRain> the entire log is flooded with this
<holstein> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in quantal
<diphtherial> er, not that you could just stick them in a rack...
<bekks> AcidRain: Then change the theme.
<AndrzejL> try kdelibs
<AndrzejL> or kdelibs4
<Bray90820> i have instructions about writing a certain script and i wanna know if i am doing it correctly
<diphtherial> i dream of getting a bunch of rackmount servers for my home, though; that'd be incredible
<AndrzejL> !info kdelibs
<ubottu> Package kdelibs does not exist in quantal
<brightkn1ght> What does this mean ignore time stamp file if it is set to epoch in plugins/sudoers/check.c.
<holstein> AndrzejL: current for 12.10?
<AndrzejL> ew
<kruffwuff>  /window level ALL -JOINS -PARTS -QUITS
<mafoelffen> diphtherial Do dev testing and development. Spare bedroom. Helps heat the house.
<bekks> !info kubuntu-desktop
<AcidRain> bekks, all aspects of my theme loads fine, and i love it
<holstein> AndrzejL: relax.. kubuntu uses it
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.263 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<brightkn1ght> Anyone ^
<bekks> AcidRain: BEsides the error messages.
<AcidRain> bekks, can u just help me make gnome2 not log...
<AndrzejL> holstein: yeah I don't know about the numbering - the latest iso / the stable repo dude
<tesh_> Hey guys.
<AndrzejL> holstein: I am not planning on changing distros I am just enquiring out of the curiosity
<tesh_> I need some help with vmware tools and it not being able to locate kernel headers
<genii-around> !info kdelibs-bin | AndrzejL
<ubottu> AndrzejL: kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.3 (quantal), package size 196 kB, installed size 852 kB
<tesh_> any takers ?
<genii-around> AndrzejL: so 4.9.4
<holstein> AndrzejL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<AndrzejL> genii-around: thanks a bunch and the kernel? :)
<diphtherial> dd is the slowest thing ever :<
<AcidRain> if i point the errfile$ to exec >> /dev/null 2>&1 will this fix the error loggings?
<holstein> AndrzejL: the link i gave states 3.5.4
<AndrzejL> Thanks a million genii-around and holstein :)
<AndrzejL> have a great day
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.25.31 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<genii-around> Meh
<Mathias> possible to resize /? as i can't boot from livecd's it's really hard to do it :\
<harrisr> hi i have ubuntu 12.04 and i have a red circle with a line though it at the top of my screen and when i left click it it says error when checking for updates
<switchblade_> hey y'all, which partitions can i delete?   http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattbauman/8516962644/
<harrisr> i need help asap
<AcidRain> ERRFILE=$HOME/.xsession-errors <--- this is the line in question.
<selena2013> harrisr explain issue
<holstein> harrisr: relax.. open a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" and report errors
<AcidRain> if i set ERRFILE to exec >> /dev/null 2>&1 will this fix it?
<bekks> AcidRain: No, since that will not stop the logging. It will onl change the location.
<harrisr> there are no errors
<moes> harrisr..You have been told pear linux is not supported in this channel
<AcidRain> bekks, so there is no way at all to stop logging?
<harrisr> it is ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> AcidRain: I dont think so.
<AcidRain> :/
<AcidRain> bekks, are you being a jerk right now. or serious?
<harrisr> on other computer same problem
 * _goxxsy_ `veche drugari` ! :-) :D
<holstein> harrisr: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade ubuntu from there
<selena2013> harrisr which version of ubuntu you using ?
<harrisr> 12.04
<mafoelffen> harrisr I missed what your problem concerned
<holstein> harrisr: in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<selena2013> amd or intel 32 bits or 64 ?
<harrisr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<harrisr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager-core_1%3a0.156.14.11_i386.deb
<harrisr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/apt-xapian-index_0.44ubuntu5_all.deb
<harrisr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager_1%3a0.156.14.11_all.deb
<harrisr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> harrisr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> harrisr: what is that output from? will you put all of it in a pastebin please..
<holstein> switchblade_: i dont think anyone will know what you want to keep or remove but you
<bekks> AcidRain: I am dead serious.
<Bray90820> can someone tell me what this does
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=R7RNCSXc
<harrisr> it is from sudo apt-get upgradr
<harrisr> grade
<harrisr> http://imagebin.org/248499
<bekks> AcidRain: And for investigating the issue, I'd just change the theme, as I already suggested.
<switchblade_> holstein - do i need 2 swaps?
<holstein> harrisr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195950/package-system-broken-e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1 is what i would follow
<irctoerk> Is it possible to deactivate or activate the hdmi monitor output via bash?
<holstein> switchblade_: you dont "need" any swap, but you might want it.. i would let the installer set up the partitioning for ubuntuautomatically if you are uncomfortable with it
<moes> harrisr You said this was ubuntu yet your pastebin show pear linux
<DJones> harrisr: The link you've just posted says that you're running Pear Linux 6, as you were told earlier, that isn;t supported in this channel
<selena2013> omg
<switchblade_> holstein - well it's already been installed.  what if i just delete one?
<andornaut> Anyone know if it's possible (/practical) to install to install QT3 alongside 4 in 13.04?
<andornaut> (I'm trying to compile an application that depends on QT3)
<holstein> switchblade_: why? do you need the space that bad? i always say, if it aint broke...
<harrisr> harrismrubin@harrismrubin-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<harrisr> dpkg: error processing apt-xapian-index (--configure):
<harrisr>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<harrisr>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<harrisr> dpkg: error processing update-manager-core (--configure):
<harrisr>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<FloodBot1> harrisr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harrisr>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<switchblade_> yeah, good point.  it's just 3 gigs.  thanks, holstein
<holstein> !paste | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luckybunny> if I uninstall vino-server, what can I expect to happen, other than losing the ability to connect to and control my PC from a remote location?
<holstein> harrisr: you are flooding the channel, as the bot pointed out.. use pastebin to share the output, assuming you are running ubuntu
<harrisr> ok sorry
<holstein> luckybunny: i would look and see what all else is going to be removed,, but yeah, nothing bad will happen
<harrisr> well can you help
<holstein> !ask | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<luckybunny> reason why is I'm unlikely to need those features ever, and I'm getting brute force attacks through it
<holstein> harrisr: the link i gave should help http://askubuntu.com/questions/195950/package-system-broken-e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1
<bekks> harrisr: You arent running Ubuntu, arent you?
<incog> so, mrmist said tis is the best channel to buy drugs in, break out dem scales
<holstein> harrisr: if you are running another distro, you'll need to ask them, since they could have changed something
<holstein> !ot | incog
<ubottu> incog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> incog: Stop trolling
<incog> DJones, excuse me?
<incog> dont hold out on me
<Jordan_U> incog: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only, this is your only warning to stay on topic and appropriate.
<dwatkins> luckybunny: I suggest starting by blocking all ports on the firewall and opening only the ones you need open
<incog> nah, mrmist said thats just the front you put on
<incog> so the feds dont bust you
<dwatkins> luckybunny: if you need ssh, you might find 'denyhosts' useful to block connections after 5 failed logins, too
<brightknight> Ubuntu: What does this mean ignore time stamp file if it is set to epoch in plugins/sudoers/check.c.
<incog> hook me up with 5 grams of uncut ubuntu son
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me add to a script
<Bray90820> for onscreen keyboard enable/disable
<Bray90820> i am a complete nube when it come to script writing
<yacc_> brightknight, my personal guess would be that sudo ignores a timestamp that is set to Jan 1st 1970 midnight?
<crass> anyone know how to tell udisks to stop unlocking my luks partitions after every partition layout change?
<crass> I tried the udisks --inhibit-all-polling, but that doesn't seem to be it
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me write a script
<awktion_> Bray90820: for what?
<AcidRain> bekks, the issue is that ubuntulooks has been removed. and is depricated. so the disk filling up isnt something that i can fix
<Bray90820> awktion_ can you pm me?
<AcidRain> im feeling like linux owners removed a part of my comp that it needs to operate
<bekks> AcidRain: Then dont use that theme.
<AcidRain> bekks, im not using that theme
<AcidRain> lol
<bekks> AcidRain: Above, you said you are.
<AcidRain> bekks, i am using aw0ken icon theme, and thats it
<awktion_> snarf?
<AcidRain> bekks, i said that was the error. i never agreed to using it
<holstein> AcidRain: linux owners? other users on your machine?
<awktion_> Bray90820: the idea behind freenode is not to pm, since lots of ppl will want to do the same 'type' of thing eventually
<AcidRain> holstein, >_>
<Bray90820> alright i thought it would just be easier
<Bray90820> but i will post it in here
<awktion_> but, #bash #awk #sed are all here
<awktion_> if you want ot post
<awktion_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<awktion_> make sure you scrub personal data and IPs out
<casey_> Can anyone provide recommendations on what it would take to run my own web server that streams video? Looking to run about 30 websites and at times stream video to 10,000 + users
<Bray90820> awktion_ on the bottom of this is talkes about editing /etc/rc.local to enable tablet mode
<Bray90820> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658635
<Markus____> Hi, do someone know what I have to write in the .htaccess for use php4-cgi?
<Bray90820> would you happen to be able to follow that and explain it to me
<Bray90820> the bototm of the first post that is
<Bray90820> then i will get to the actual scripting part
<Wezier> hı
<holstein> Bray90820: try one of the OT channels, or one for programming
<Bray90820> holsrein it's not programing
<Wezier> Antiga: hıhowryou
<Bray90820> it's getting tablet mode working on my netbook/tablet hybrid
<holstein> Bray90820: you can type "hol" and hit "tab" to autocomplete my nick.. i dont think what you are asking about is ubuntu support related, and you might not get much reponse
<Peyam> Hi
<Bray90820> holstein it is compleatly ubuntu related
<Peyam> I installed AMD driver and saddenly xubuntu just show me the backroung picture and nothingmore..
<Markus____> Hi
<Bray90820> i am trying to get ubuntu working on my specific hardware
<Markus____> is here anywhere who could help me on my ubuntu php4 / php5 switch problem?
<Peyam> Im trying to uninstall it and I go to /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall . it says that READ-ONLY file system
<holstein> Bray90820: "ubuntu suport" realted.. anyways, im not kicking you out.. just letting you know why no volunteers are "helping"
<Peyam> holstein: please help me
<Peyam> I installed AMD driver and saddenly xubuntu just show me the backroung picture and nothingmore.. holstein
<Peyam> Im trying to uninstall it and I go to /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall . it says that READ-ONLY file system holstein
<holstein> !ati | this is where i would go to learn how to remove the driver
<ubottu> this is where i would go to learn how to remove the driver: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bray90820> holstein where do you think i would get more help
<andornaut> Anyone know if it's possible (/practical) to install to install QT3 alongside 4 in 13.04? I'm trying to compile something which depends on QT3 ...
<introzen> Hello, I'm trying to emulate a .cmd file via wine, and I succeed, only problem is that the application that is supposed to run with the .cmd file isn't starting... What can this be?
<holstein> Bray90820: 15:42 < awktion_> but, #bash #awk #sed are all here
<Peyam> holstein: cd /usr/share/ati/ sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh cd ~  it doesnt work
<Peyam> holstein: I tryied it 100 time
<Bray90820> holstein thank you
<holstein> Peyam: what is the error?
<Peyam> holstein: Im in the recovery mode couse I cant open the terminal in usual case
<Bray90820> #bash
<Bray90820> oops
<tgm4883> Peyam, can you boot in regular mode then do "ctrl+alt+F1"
<Peyam> it says " cannot creat /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log: Read-Only file system
<Peyam> tgm4883: I try it now. wait
<guntbert> Bray90820: type /join #channelOfYourChoice :-)
<holstein> Peyam: " mount -o rw,remount / " as stated at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870817 though i would be careful in there
<Bray90820> i know
<Bray90820> i just had a mistake
<introzen> Does anyone here have knowledge in emulating .cmd files through wine? Please MSG ME!
<ClientAlive> I found this thing for being able to watch netflix, red box, and lovefilms on ubuntu. It runs via win and with microsoft silverlight  <-  my question is whether installing/ using this opens up a security risk??
<guntbert> Bray90820: no worries :)
<ClientAlive> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/watch-lovefilm-and-redbox-videos-in.html
<Peyam> tgm4883:  yes I can . it works with ctrl+alt+f1
<guntbert> !repeat | introzen
<ubottu> introzen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ClientAlive> is the url
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it depends on wine, so it's something I'd advise you not to do
<tgm4883> Peyam, so it shouldn't be read-only anymore and you can follow that guide
<guntbert> !pm | introzen and
<holstein> introzen: i would try the #winehq channel
<ubottu> introzen and: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<AcidRain> find /home/*/.xsession-errors -type f -size +10k -exec "" > -f
<introzen> Thank you
<Peyam> okej
<AcidRain> will this work?
<ClientAlive> ikonia: ok. thx
<Peyam> tgm4883: it tells me that my password is wrong
<ikonia> AcidRain: what devil is that meant to do ?
<tgm4883> Peyam, I can't help you there. You'll need the correct password, or to reset it
<AcidRain> ikonia, im trying to make the file size of xsession-errors 0, when its over 10k, ill add this directly to the xsession bash file
<Peyam> tgm4883: I have my password it just keep saying login incorrect
<ikonia> AcidRain: that won't work
<tgm4883> Peyam, is your username correct?
<bekks> Peyam: You have a read only filesystem, you said. You should check that first.
<AcidRain> ikonia, how do i write to the file that was found?
<tgm4883> bekks, he doesn't anymore
<holstein> Peyam: you use the recovery console.. you use the guide/command i linked for making the filesystem read/write.. you can reset passwords there too
<AcidRain> i DONT want to delete it
<Peyam> tgm4883: now it work. the calculator part of my keyboard wasn't on
<bekks> tgm4883: Ah, ok.
<ikonia> AcidRain: why do you want to keep your .xsession file bellow 10k
<Markus____> could anyone help me what I have to write in the htaccess, when I want to use php4?
<AcidRain> id rather it be under 10k than over 100GIG
<ikonia> AcidRain: it won't be 100gb
<ikonia> AcidRain: what are you trying to fix
<AcidRain> ikonia, .... im trying to stop it from filling my disk to 100% again
<diphtherial> i realize this is a long shot, but are any of you familiar with virsh?
<ikonia> AcidRain: your .xsession file is filling your disk
<ikonia> AcidRain: how big was it ?
<AcidRain> it was all my files + xsession = 100%
<ikonia> AcidRain: ok, so xsession isn't going to be your problem
<ikonia> AcidRain: I believe you're fixing a problem that doesn't really exist
<AcidRain> ikonia, it is an issue. because ubuntulooks doesnt exist of my computer. and that is the error
<AcidRain> and i dont know how to stop it from logging. so might as well limit its size
<ikonia> AcidRain: lets step back
<ikonia> AcidRain: how big is your .xsession file growing to ?
<ikonia> (on average)
<AcidRain> ikonia, on average if completely fills the drive. this could be anywhere from 60gig to 70gig
<ikonia> AcidRain: your .xsession file should be static
<AcidRain> if my drive was bigger, it would grow more
<ikonia> it's a static file
<AcidRain> (gnome-terminal:10890): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<ikonia> AcidRain: that should be in the xsession-errors
<AcidRain> here is the last error. i dont have ubuntulooks. ubuntulooks is not int he repo
<ikonia> AcidRain: ubuntulooks is a theme
<AcidRain> ikonia, right. sry
<AcidRain> ikonia, im confident that ubuntulooks is not installed on my computer
<ikonia> AcidRain: of course it's not, thats the problem
<ikonia> AcidRain: your theme wants to use it....but it's not there
<AcidRain> ikonia, i cannot install it.
<ikonia> AcidRain: as a test try going to the default ubuntu theme
<ikonia> see if it still logs those errors
<AcidRain> what is the default theme? i havent used it in 3yrs
<ikonia> AcidRain: I'm sure someone with a clean install can confirm the default theme name, I don't have it here
<ikonia> AcidRain: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43255
<ikonia> AcidRain: that is the gtk theme it wants
<AcidRain> ikonia, it appears to have stopped. let me try and install this theme u linked me to
<Penguin_> Has anyone seen COLORS on here lately?
<Peyam> holstein: how do I come back from ctrl+alt+f1 to the original state?
<holstein> !tty | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<linguini> My mom, trying to follow steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne#Setting_up_printers_to_use_HPLIP asks: "Where do i find the 'system' to go to admisistration?  it is not set up like the old ubuntu"
<AcidRain> ikonia, just so we are sure. i download. extract. and copy to .themes in home folder?
<Bray90820> so the people in bash said it wasn't a question i should be asking there
<ikonia> AcidRain: read the install instructions, I've not
<AcidRain> it didnt come with any?
<ikonia> AcidRain: read the web page
 * tgm4883 wonders what Bray90820 is trying to do
<ikonia> AcidRain: it says it did
<Peyam> holstein: it stops at "battery state" And I have a desktop
<holstein> Peyam: it?
<Bray90820> tgm4883 i added setkeycodes                 e073 148 & setkeycodes e074 149 exit 0
<Bray90820> to /etc/rc.local
<Peyam> holstein: the ctrl+alt+f7
<Bray90820> so tablet mode would be enabled when i rotated my netbook screen
<holstein> Peyam: i thought you were in the recovery console... sudo reboot
<Bray90820> but i want to add a comand to turn on/off the onscreen keyboard when i rotate it as well
<Bray90820> apperently what it does is send a keystroke every time i rotate the screen
<Peyam> holstein: it come back to the ctrl+alt+f1 state
<holstein> Peyam: it?
<Peyam> holstein: my computer
<Bray90820> tgm4883 sorry this is what i added
<Bray90820> setkeycodes                 e073 148 & setkeycodes e074 149 exit 0
<Bray90820> no
<Bray90820> it's wrong again
<Bray90820> setkeycodes e073 148 & setkeycodes e074 149 exit 0
<Bray90820> there that's teh correct one
<holstein> Bray90820: maybe try running something and get an error to troubleshoot
<Bray90820> holstein i don't need to troubleshoot
<Bray90820> i just need to know what to add
<Peyam> holstein: when I rebooted my system it went again to the ctrl+alt+f1 state.. and I can't see my desktop
<holstein> Peyam: what error from "startx" ?
<Bray90820> everything i have done so far has worked so far i just don't know where to go from here
<AcidRain> (gnome-screensaver:2305): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libubuntulooks.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<AcidRain> this is the new error
<Peyam> holstein: what is startx?
<holstein> Peyam: its a command, that you type in, and then hit the enter key, and share errors
<escott> AcidRain, you need the 64bit version
<AcidRain> escott, im on a 32bit os...
<Peyam> ohhh holstein  big errors. no screens found (EE) please consult the x.org foundation support....
<escott> then that is strange
<holstein> !ati | Peyam and you have installed the proprietary driver suggested here ?
<ubottu> Peyam and you have installed the proprietary driver suggested here ?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Peyam> holstein: I followed this http://www.itworld.com/software/306225/install-amd-catalyst-1210-driver-ubuntu-1210
<holstein> Peyam: let me know how it goes when you follow the guide i linked..
<Styler2go> Hello
<Peyam> holstein: I dont get anything of the
<holstein> Peyam: ?
<Peyam> holstein: I dont get it..
<holstein> Peyam: no problem, just start at the beginning, and read it, all of it, and ask for help here with the parts you dont understand, and hopefully a volunteer can help
<Peyam> holstein: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.se/2012/10/solved-amd-catalyst-and-ubuntu-1210.html this one is easier
<holstein> Peyam: that one is not supported here, so you can email the creator of that page and ask for support
<holstein> Peyam: the open driver is not working for you?
<holstein> Peyam: if you have added any PPA's, you might want to purge them, and start fresh
<cloneG> hello
<cloneG> I am having a weird problem...
<cloneG> I was using an account protected with password
<cloneG> that is I need to type the password in order to login
<cloneG> but I got tired of that and removed password from user accounts...
<cloneG> the problem is that now I cannot access sudo via terminal
<cloneG> anyone knows why and how do I fix it?
<TheGrey> o/
<holstein> cloneG: i would leave a user as admin, or sudo, and add other limited users with no passwords if you must
<Peyam> holstein: my system went to hell by this
<holstein> Peyam: this?
<cloneG> holstein : that is to say, to access sudo you must have an account protected with password isnt it?
<Peyam> the link I sended you holstein
<holstein> cloneG: i would want that. sudo access password protected.
<TheGrey> my soundcard (M audio 2496) is all of a sudden not recognised by aplay -l, or by its mixer (envy24control). Lspci shows it's ID though. Do I need to turn of the onboard soundcard in the BIOS? But at the moment my Nvidia HDMI is the default card! Thanks..
<holstein> Peyam: that link adds a PPA.
<marahin> Hum.. How can I check input/output on Ubu12.10?
<marahin> apt-cache search iostat gives nothing (even after apt-get update)
<holstein> TheGrey: was it an upgrade that "broke" it?
<holstein> !info iostat
<ubottu> Package iostat does not exist in quantal
<Peyam> holstein: im a newbie
<cloneG> holstein: thanks
<marahin> holstein, mokay.
<linguini> I'm sure this is a frequently asked question.  How can I get some interface other than Unity?
<TheGrey> holstein: even if it was, I've checked my edited ICE1712 alsa conf files and all the other workaround scripts and they're all fine.
<holstein> linguini: just install what you like
<linguini> holstein: What does that mean?
<holstein> linguini: sudo apt-get install xfce4 for example
<holstein> linguini: it means, you just literally search and install whatever other one you want
<holstein> linguini: the comman i gave will install XFCE and you can choose it when you login instead of unity
<holstein> TheGrey: the kernel or alsa support could have been effected by an upgrade
<Peyam> holstein: I have two monitors connected to my graphic card. How do I know that xubuntu uses my graphiccard when Im playing?
<holstein> Peyam: playing? i would expect the monitors will be working.. i use arandr wth XFCE to setup dual head
<holstein> Peyam: sometimes i find i need the proprietary graphics drivers.. but you should be able to test for that from a live CD with no trouble
<Peyam> holstein: no no My question is : Does xubuntu uses my integrated graphic from cpu or graphic card?
<holstein> Peyam: "it" uses which ever you want it to use and configure it to use, assuming both are supported...
<Peyam> holstein: xubuntu doesnt have any 'additional drivers' option
<ert3go> Thanks to mr_chris for being a patient listener and helping me solve my doubts!
<mr_chris> ert3go :)
<Peyam> holstein: as long as I dont have the appropriate driver xubuntu will not use the hardware.. right?
<holstein> Peyam: xubuntu *is* ubuntu. you can follow the guide i linked to install what you need
<holstein> Peyam: i would just try the hardware from a live CD and see if it works using arandr
<Peyam> holstein: it works.. I have both monitors connected to the graphic card. but I dont know if it really use the graphic cards in games
<Peyam> holstein: I mean I dont have the AMD driver install but I still can connect the monitor into the graphic card. it is strange
<holstein> Peyam: i would just play games.. if you have no issues, not make any
<holstein> Peyam: the open driver might work just fine for you
<Peyam> hmm you are right. Thank you so much! and have a great night :) tgm4883 thanks to you as well. :)
<diphtherial> hello; anyone happen to know how to run the mini ISO installer in text mode?
<diphtherial> i thought it ran that way by default, but perhaps not
<holstein> diphtherial: i just fire it up and follow the prompts
<diphtherial> holstein: i'm trying to install ubuntu server as a guest OS using libvirt and i'm guessing that something's wrong with the console config...
<diphtherial> when i attempt to connect to it, i don't see anything, but this is kind of a chicken and egg problem as i can't fix the console unless i can connect to it :|
<diphtherial> anyhoo, i think i found the --extra-args option that i'm supposed to add to virt-install to configure the console properly; hopefully that'll work
<holstein> diphtherial: let us know
<diphtherial> holstein: thanks, will do
<AcidRain> where do i get a 64bit ubuntulooks theme?
<AcidRain> :/
<dsprc> how do i search for multiple pkg tags? i.e. all pkgs tagged for ncurses and are also for monitoring etc?
<holstein> diphtherial: i do apt-cachce search curses
<holstein> diphtherial: sorry... dsprc ^^
<holstein> apt-cache search **
<dsprc> holstein: then i have to trudge through a huge list. i just wanna search for things tagged _only_ with ncurses _and_ monitoring or games _and_ X11 etc
<holstein> dsprc: i might just use synaptic then.. i think the search tool can be dialed in pretty specifically
<dsprc> holstein: i have not an Xserver running. can use aptitude but not a clue how to such for multiple tages at once.
<dsprc> s/such/search
<ahoneybun> dsprc, I don't think aptitude has that feature
<cagrijost> hello guys, i accidentally installed win8 on a mbr setting, and it screwed up my partition table. can anyone help me?
<dsprc> ahoneybun: i know it has that feature. it is one of the underpinnings of the pkg management system. just dont know _how_
<holstein> !grub | cagrijost its probably just grub you need to recover
<ubottu> cagrijost its probably just grub you need to recover: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cagrijost> nono, i never installed ubuntu, but i intended to.
<cagrijost> the thing is, ubuntu couldnt see my partitions because of the MBR format, for some reason. now im trying to install win8 again, but i cant merge the unallocated disks into one, and format it to GPT
<holstein> i would just clean it and start over
<nafeldo> who can help me about toor?i need to config "toor"
<mcrawfor> so, in quantal, there's no ripping profile settings. *and* the default mp3 rips at 32kb.
<mcrawfor> 'the hell, man.
<bekks> cagrijost: The MBR format is definitely not a reason for Ubuntu not seeing your partitions.
<cagrijost> thats what im trying to do. i did clean it. and im at the windows install screen(on another laptop)
<nafeldo> Nobody can help me about "tor"?
<cagrijost> bekks: people said it was because of that before though. anyway. its a 3tb hdd, and i was gonna switch to gpt anyway
<surgeagainsthema> Is Ubuntu as user-friendly as Windows? I am not a tech-head and I've found Linux to be difficult
<tix> surgeagainstthema: lawl!
<holstein> surgeagainsthema: try it live, first hand.. otherwise, everything else is just a matter of opinion
<holstein> surgeagainsthema: i find windows to be challenging.. but its more what im used to really than what is "better" or "easier"
<dsprc> nafeldo: try #tor on irc.oftc.net
<StephenS> tor is full of illegal things
<surgeagainsthema> I have a awful o/s (I can't even download Ubuntu to try without it hanging on me)
<clb> I have a command that I'd like to run every time the system starts up. Where should I register that?
<dsprc> StephenS: right. damn those repressive regims and their anti-free speech policies!
<cagrijost> anyone?
<holstein> surgeagainsthema: every OS can be "broken" or "misconfigured"
<holstein> cagrijost: i would just blow it all out and start over..
<surgeagainsthema> holstein: Yeah, if only I knew how to fix it or reconfigure
<dsprc> holstein: some of them come that way be default, however :)
<cagrijost> holstein: im trying to do that...
<holstein> cagrijost: go for it... maybe ask in a windows support channel for help with the windows setup
<cagrijost> know anyone?
<holstein> cagrijost: know what? why you cant see a partition made from a windows installer from the ubuntu installer?
<bekks> cagrijost: How do you look for it...?
<selena2013> ubuntu is easier than windows by now
<cagrijost> when i tried to install ubuntu, it showed an empty 3tb partition
<bekks> cagrijost: Ws the disk empty?
<holstein> cagrijost: it? the ubuntu installer? gparted? what were you expecting to see?
<cagrijost> even though i had win8 in mbr format (2,2 tb drive and an unallocated 800gb drive)
<bekks> cagrijost: Ubuntu works fine using MBR.
<holstein> cagrijost: an unallocated 800bg partition?
<cagrijost> bekks: is there any other reason it doesnt show?
<bekks> cagrijost: Most likely, you are using GPT already.
<surgeagainsthema> Selena2013: Do you have the live cd? I can't even download to try Ubuntu
<cagrijost> bekks: no im not, i accidentally initialized it as mbr when i first installed win8. know anyway i can revert that?
<SonikkuAmintica> surgeagainsthema: You can't get it at http://ubottu.com/y/dl?
<holstein> surgeagainsthema: be sure to come back when you are ready... try the offtopic channel for chat.. cheers!
<bekks> cagrijost: There is no such way. And again: MBR is not the problem.
<bekks> cagrijost: All you could do is reinstalling Win8.
<linguini> holstein: Thanks; I'll give that a go.
<holstein> install linux first, then windows.. then grub, if you want
<SonikkuAmintica> holstein: What.
<cagrijost> bekks: okay, do you know how to merge the unallocalted disks into one bit hdd?
<bekks> cagrijost: By just using gparted.
<cagrijost> so i need to install ubuntu first?
<bekks> cagrijost: No.
<holstein> SonikkuAmintica: when you are ready to download and try it, or install it, let us know, otherwise, we need to take chat to the OT channel
<holstein> cagrijost: youy dont need to, but you can if you prefer and find it easier
<michealPW> Ugh.. Can't get it to work. LOL I give, I'll wait for 13.04 or whatever :/
<SunMoonStar> Does anyone else have the issue where LibreOffice opens and can open documents, but when you choose any options that would open a dialog box, it does nothing. For example, if you go to Conditional Formatting, it does not open the Conditional formatting dialog box (nothing happens)
<SonikkuAmintica> holstein: Oh. (Never saw the context)
<you-tee-f> hello, does one know about a good regexp plugin for gedit3 ?
<holstein> SunMoonStar: i can try and replicate.. i am on 12.04 32bit.. whats the issue? open "conditional formatting"?
<SunMoonStar> holstein: actually it is working now. It's wierd, on and off issue
<SunMoonStar> holstein: but yes
<holstein> SunMoonStar: where is that option?
<SunMoonStar> Format menu
<holstein> SunMoonStar: dont see it in LibreOffice 3.5.7.2
<SunMoonStar> holstein: oh ok i have 3.6.2.2
<holstein> SunMoonStar: in 12.10?
<SunMoonStar> holstein: it's probably some hard to replicate bug, seeing how reopening the program made it work
<SunMoonStar> holstein: correct
<holstein> SunMoonStar: i could install that and replicate/test if needed...
<SunMoonStar> holstein: it's not necessary thanks anyways :)
<holstein> SunMoonStar: well, in the future.. if you get a bug report going, and need some help, let us know
<SunMoonStar> okay
<brightknight> What is setting the time to epoch?
<dsprc> brightknight: setting something to UNIX time
<harrisr> Hey guys my laptop is making a crackle noise how do I stop it
<diphtherial> try to figure out where it's coming from, first
<StephenS> smoke weed
<cagrijost> can anyone do some linux advertising for me, im thinking bout shifting to linux as a main os
<StephenS> and you wont feel it harrisr
<harrisr> Well
<cagrijost> harrisr: its your fan
<StephenS> cagrijost, don't switch if you dont want BYE
<diphtherial> well, it could be some other mechanical device, like the hard disk
<diphtherial> or it could be coming from the speakers
<harrisr> No I remeber fixing it before but I cant remember what is was it was something eith power saving
<cagrijost> stephens: the thing is i kind of want to, but i want to know the good parts
<harrisr> And I had to type a terminal code
<apwbdjp> cagrijost, start by switching to it as a secondary OS, if you like it, that's all the advertising you need
<StephenS> good part is you can read system source
<StephenS> NEXT subject
<diphtherial> hey, so the mini CD installs using a text-based installer by default, correct?
<diphtherial> anyone had much luck installing it into a vm? i'm still kind of a newbie with the whole libvirt/virsh thing
<diphtherial> (the host OS is debian, guest OS is intended to be ubuntu server, fwiw)
<diphtherial> (and i can't use GUI tools at any step in this process; it's all CLI)
<diphtherial> in virsh, ttyconsole <id> reports /dev/pts/4, so i assume there's a tty device
<diphtherial> console <id> just gives me an empty console with no prompt :\
<diphtherial> i'd specify --extra-args, but you apparently can't do that from a --cdrom install? :\
<rribeiro> Hello to all! After the last updates my sound breaks on inspiron 1525, I'm with the version 12.10, any clue on how to solve it?
<eduardo> Guys, help me please! My download rate is too slow! More neither is the internet, because in the Ubuntu Software Center it over the normal low rate falls Navigator 150 KB / s to 12 KB / s!
<eduardo> I'm from Brazil and not speak English very good!
<dwatkins> are you using a mirror in Brazil, eduardo?
<eduardo> yes
<dwatkins> if there are other people using the internet connection, you might get a faster download if they stop using it, but otherwise all I can suggest is trying a different mirror in your part of the world, assuming your internet connection is setup correctly
<harrisr> Well
<eduardo> My internet not is shared!
<rribeiro> Hello to all! My sound stops to work since I've updated my ubuntu 12.10, using the update manager. Anyone has deal with some issues like this? I'm with dell inspiron 1525
<eduardo> Sorry by the English, i'm from Brazil and not speak English very good!
<dsprc> eduardo: maybe the mirror is just under heavy load or have broken configs
<dsprc> !br | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<eduardo> no
<eduardo> I've tested it on several servers and all are slow!
<harrisr> He wants to learn english
<SonikkuAmerica> eduardo: If you know Spanish (it's close to Portuguese) you can try #ubuntu-es
<harrisr> SonikkuAmerica I need help
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: It isnt clos to portuguese, in fact. :)
<bekks> harrisr: Do you use Ubuntu meanwhile?
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks: It is a Romantic language... I think it's closer to Italian?
<harrisr> Wait guys is there a website that I can use for irc
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: http://webchat.freenode.net
<SonikkuAmerica> harrisr: Same problem as before?
<rribeiro> Hello to all! My sound stops to work since I've updated my ubuntu 12.10, using the update manager. Anyone has deal with some issues like this? I'm with dell inspiron 1525
<rribeiro> Does anyone can help me with a sound card problem that I'm with?
<harrisr> guys my laptop is making pop sounds I have fixed it before with some terminal code since it has something to do with like power saving but i had to fresh install any help?
<phunyguy> so am I missing something? I am looking for the "alternate" install media download... I can't find it.  please help...
<phunyguy> 12.10
<harrisr> well anyone
<harrisr> ui need help ASAP
<rap424> I am having trouble on both CentOS and Ubuntu with mysql. whenever I create a user, 'user', and set the password and exit, I cannot login as that user. I get err 1045 saying access denied
<rap424> does anyone know why this is happening?
<rap424> the exact commands I am using "create user 'user'@'%' identified by 'password'; grant all on *.* to 'user';
<harrisr> who was helping me before
<diphtherial> anyone happen to know how to install ubuntu server using a text-based installer?
<diphtherial> i'm installing it into a virtual machine and i'm connecting to the host via ssh (no graphics device available, in other words)
<diphtherial> i have a feeling thati 'm not going to figure this out :\
<mcrawfor> the alternative install page has ISO for text-only and net installation
<Bray90820> to add a comnd to a bash script would you add the terminal command
<brkc> Bray90820, could you rephrase that?
<Bray90820> would i add the terminal comand to a bash scrip to enable the action
<rap424> Bray90820: you can add any terminal command to a bash script and it will run that command when executing the script
<brkc> The lines within a bash script do the same thing as if you were typing them on the command line.
<Bray90820> rap424 thank you
<Bray90820> that's all i needed to know
<vandemar> if I tell ubuntu (12.10) to encrypt the system does that include /home ?  Because during user creation it asks if I want to encrypt my home directory and I'm not sure whether that will be redundant.
<benlu> fingerscrolling on right side of touchpad don't work suddently. What can I do? Under settings no chance effected...
<benlu> I have Ubuntu 12.04
<Bray90820> rap424 would i just add it to the bottom of the file or what
<Bray90820> can i just add the terminal command to the bottom of the file
<holstein> Bray90820: try it... you can script a command
<rap424> Bray90820: depends on when you want it to run. usually at the top you will find '#!/bin/bash' to tell where the interpreter is
<rap424> anything after that can be commandline commands
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> guys
<Bray90820> yes
<smilingcake> Am I getting confused, or does apt-get purge not always remove packages that depend on the purged packages?  For example, I just purged gvfs-backends, and rhythmbox is still installed, though it declares a dependency on gvfs-backends.
<rap424> is anyone else having trouble creating user accounts in mysql?
<Bray90820> but lets say i had a script with 4 commands and i wanted to add a command to remove a file
<Bray90820> could i just add something like...
<vandemar> nvm I found the answer about encryption
<Bray90820> r. etc/fgh/nine.txt
<Bray90820> and have it remove that file
<Bray90820> rm etc/fgh/nine.txt
<rap424> Bray90820: in scripts each command is run sequentially, one after the other
<rap424> yes that will work
<diogo_79> i have a tmg firewall with ipsec/l2tp psk configuration and i whant to access my network from ubuntu, i have try a number of solutions but with no luck, any one have any idea how i can accomplish this?
<Bray90820> rap424 i know that but im wondering the actual layout of the file
<Bray90820> do i just list the commands 1 after another
<rap424> Bray90820: yes that will work
<brkc> Each command has to be on a separate line.
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> then all is good
<Bray90820> now my next question
<Bray90820> is there a command to do custom actions in firefox
<brkc> Probably not, but it depends on what "custom action" you want to do.
<rap424> Bray90820: I do not know the answer to that, but I would say there aren't any BASH commands that do that.
<Bray90820> there is a plugin in firefox that i wanted to enable/disable when i execute my script
<brkc> Do you want to keep other extensions enabled?
<Bray90820> yea
<Bray90820> i just wanted to turn off my touch scrolling
<brkc> You can create profiles within firefox that have different settings.
<brkc> Alt+F2, then type "firefox -ProfileManager"
<Bray90820> could i have it switch profiles with a terminal command
<brkc> Yes, you can launch a profile with a certain name with 'firefox -P "myprofile"'
<Bray90820> thank you
<Bray90820> that will work until i find a better solution
<brkc> No problem.
<blackwc> does anyone know a repository location that hacks the launcher bar to all the intuitive features that the dev community seems apt to not implement? Such as minimize on icon launcher click and the ability to customize the location of the launcher bar
<blackwc> so far I've only been able to find a repository for each of these but not one that contains both of these intuitive hacks. thanks.
<Racha> Hello guys, i have a problem. Im trying to install Ubuntu on my PC where im running Win7, I have 3 partitions C, D and E and newly created I for Ubuntu. When i boot up Ubuntu and try to install it it's not showing new Partition it shows only 3 :S Any tis ?
<Racha> tips*?
<MarconM> good night
<brkc> Racha, just delete that partition within Windows and let the installer see the free space.
<box1> does anyone know a repository location that hacks the launcher bar to all the intuitive features that the dev community seems apt to not implement? Such as minimize on icon launcher click and the ability to customize the location of the launcher bar
<Guest37359> oh wait these are connected chats.
<Guest37359> never mind
<Racha> brkc, i did try that but then i cant create it with installer. It shows as unusable
<Bray90820> is there a touch friendly twitter/facebook client
<fetzbeast> ö
<fetzbeast> l
<brkc> Hmm, are you sure there are only four partitions rather than five?
<brkc> You can only have four primary partitions.
<Racha> Might be 1 more as Windows gets 100MB one just for fun
<brkc> You'll have to find some way to free one up then.
<DarkHalo> #winehq
<Racha> Would like to but, no way i have a lot of stuff on each of them.
<Satiro> Hi
<tgm4883> Racha, the 100MB one is for recovery and bitlocker, and isn't mandatory (although it thinks it should be)
<Racha> How can i change my "Files" Partition to be idk ... secundary ?
<harrisr> hey guys how do i change icon theme
<tgm4883> Racha, that would involve backing up the files, formatting the partition, probably moving other partitions, then creating an extended partition, creating another partition for files (inside the extended partition) and restoring your backed up files
<Racha> Or just getting another SDD/HDD :)
<Racha> SSD*
<tgm4883> or format the drive with GPT rather than MBR
<tgm4883> then you aren't limited by the 4 primary partitions
<Racha> to late for that i guess as i dont have any storage to backup my files
<tgm4883> Racha, new hard drive it is then
<Racha> If i install ubuntu inside Windows, as WUBI, is there anything that wont work ? or its same as i install ubuntu normal way with new partition/drive
<Racha> Whats the prons and cons of WUBI ?
<Racha> pros*
<harrisr> tgm4883, how do i change the icon theme
<tgm4883> harrisr, wave a magic wand?
<blackwc> Racha: in my experience it's the same... really the only benefit i've seen is that it allows for easy uninstalling
 * tgm4883 is unsure why you pinged me on that
<escott> Racha, there are pros?
<blackwc> which btw is what I did.. I uninstalled easily with wubi and installed it without it
<blackwc> additionally, with wubi you use the windows boot manager which doesn't give as many options as grub
<blackwc> by default, anyway
<DarkHalo> having a lot of problems with flash player when i upgraded to 12.10, is lightspark a decent alternative?
<blackwc> DarkHalo: as far as I know, a lot of flash alternatives support very little flash 10 and 11 functionality... usually on truly able to render flash 8 in full
<DarkHalo> that's unfortunate
<blackwc> yup
<harrisr> escott,  how do you change icon theme
<DarkHalo> do you think they will support flash 10+ soon?
<tgm4883> harrisr, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/136473/how-do-i-change-the-icon-theme-in-ubuntu
<DarkHalo> or would chromium be a better alternative to firefox?
<npf> Hello. I am writting ( the beginnings of a bash script) Getting a error of ./movef.sh: line 2: cd: /home/dbrom/Video: No such file or directory      The directory exists.... so whats the next solution
<brkc> DarkHalo, Adobe Flash is bundled with Google Chrome.
<tgm4883> npf, are you the dbrom user?
<DarkHalo> so that might be what i will do
<npf> yes
<brkc> You will have to download the deb from their site.
<escott> npf, probably Videos
<ikonia> npf: ls -la /home/dbrom/Video
<ikonia> npf: (use a pastebin if it's long)
<brkc> I assume it's a different version from the one in the repositories.
<npf> B****  your right ...what a rooky mistake
<ikonia> npf: please don't use star'ed out words
<ikonia> npf: we know what they mean
<npf> now t just goes to the same directory...
<npf> im doing a cd ~/Videos and its just going to the same directory
<escott> npf, yes
<tgm4883> npf, what are you trying to accomplish
<xibalba> how can i get a PGP key?
<smcguinness> does anyone have any experience generating .pem files for SSL, specifically for use with HAProxy?
<escott> !info gpg | xibalba
<npf> shouldnt it go to /home/user/Videos
<ubottu> xibalba: Package gpg does not exist in quantal
<xibalba> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in quantal
<escott> npf, ~ is $HOME
<xibalba> !info pgp
<ubottu> Package pgp does not exist in quantal
<escott> !info gnupg | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu4.1 (quantal), package size 772 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<xibalba> do i need to go to a site to get a key?
<Tellmarch> Hello. Is it safe to install the nvidia driver on a laptop with dual intel/nvidia graphics?
<benlu> how can I restart the touchpad program? my touchpad don't work fully after I started X programs via ssh -X
<brkc> Tellmarch, what you want is Bumblebee.
<SunMoonStar> Is there a way to redirect a result to kill ring?
<npf> when I am in a directory and type cd ~ it takes me to /home/dbrom  so why doesnt cd ~/Videos take me to /home/dbrom/Videos
<Tellmarch> brkc, ok, thx, i'll look into it
<escott> !info xclipboard | SunMoonStar
<ubottu> SunMoonStar: Package xclipboard does not exist in quantal
<escott> npf, it does
<SteevB> Whats the name of the popular music player that has the blue icon. I cant for the life of me remember the name. Sorry for not being that specific
<SunMoonStar> so man xclipboard then? thanks
<DarkHalo> would i have to change ownership of flash in order to have it access my webcam?
<escott> !find | SunMoonStar yes xclipboard is the tool you want
<ubottu> SunMoonStar is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<escott> !find xclipboard | SunMoonStar yes xclipboard is the tool you want
<ubottu> SunMoonStar yes xclipboard is the tool you want: File xclipboard found in lxsession, lxsession-dbg, wx2.8-doc, x11-apps, xmanpages-ja, xpra
<SunMoonStar> escott: does that use the same kill ring/clipboard as when you select text ?
<SunMoonStar> manually
<escott> SunMoonStar, there are two clipboards in Unix. you can access wither through xclipboard
<SunMoonStar> escott: oh
<DarkHalo> do i have to give flash special permissions in order for it to access my webcam?
<escott> SunMoonStar, one is what you are calling the kill ring although i thought that was more of an emacs terminology
<SunMoonStar> escott: didn't realize there were 2
<escott> DarkHalo, you shouldnt
<SunMoonStar> escott: I picked up the term in emacs docs so maybe
<SunMoonStar> escott: the word ring specifically
<SunMoonStar> escott: since I don't know that there is the option to go to previous kills in the terminal
<escott> SunMoonStar, you can run a process like xclip which among other things can store history of clipboard contents and syncronize the two clipboards
<SunMoonStar> escott: is xclip the same as xclipboard that we just discussed
<escott> SunMoonStar, no different program
<jch2os> I'm getting this error,  linux-server : Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.36.43) but 3.2.0.38.46 is installed
<jch2os> I try running apt-get install -f and that doesn't fix it
<escott> SunMoonStar, xclipboard is for inserting/removing from the clipboard at the terminal, xclip is for managing the clipboard
<jch2os> I downloaded the dpkg for 3.2.0.36.43, and that still doesn't fix it
<cagrijost> hey guys, whats the biggest diferrence between ubuntu and other distros?
<SunMoonStar> escott: thanks
<SunMoonStar> going afk
<jch2os> it is failing on installing linux-server
<MeanderingCode> anyone else unable to connect to openvpn servers since updating libgnutls26 (yesterday)?
<escott> cagrijost, depends on what the "other distro" is
<cagrijost> distros* :b
<cagrijost> like, mint etc.
<dsprc> jch2os: try with aptitude instead of apt-get. it is more sane in conflict resolution
<autojack> wtf is up with http://packages.ubuntu.org?
<autojack> oh.
<autojack> *wap*
<brkc> cagrijost, if I had to narrow it down to one, commercialism.
<cagrijost> ?
<tgm4883> autojack, I'm guessing you just figured out it's .com
<autojack> yeah.
<autojack> frikkin domain squatters.
<dsprc> cagrijost: most other distros dont include keyloggers by default either
<MeanderingCode> dsprc: keylogger?
<tgm4883> omfg
<MeanderingCode> are you referring to the amazon lens search?
<cagrijost> lol?
<brkc> Ubuntu has Ubuntu One and when you search your files, it returns Amazon results (but you can disable that).
<MeanderingCode> no one having openvpn issues as of yesterday?
<cagrijost> is that a keylogger?
<jch2os> dsprc - ok i will try that
<X-warrior> I was thinking about why ubuntu changed the windows buttons position. Is there any old discussion about this? Maybe some usability test?
<MeanderingCode> cagrijost: not really, though there is the fact that it is logging searches you make that you suppose are kept private
<dsprc> MeanderingCode: indeed i am.
<kostkon> !ot | X-warrior
<ubottu> X-warrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brkc> cagrijost, my answer is arguably no. Some people don't like having their file searches sent off to Amazon.
<brkc> though*
<dsprc> it is not just logging "Searches" every time you type somethign into dash it sends those keystrokes off to a remote server and canonical state that they will share such information to 3rd parties
<tgm4883> dsprc, no it doesn't
<cagrijost> i guess you can disable that as you said, are there any good things about ubuntu then?
<tgm4883> dsprc, citation needed
<MeanderingCode> dsprc: i think of typing something into dash as a search...for a program or file, generally
#ubuntu 2013-03-01
<dsprc> tgm4883:  https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<dsprc> hope i got that out correctly. screen is not playing well with other ncurses tools today
<tgm4883> dsprc, ah, so what you actually meant was, anything that gets filtered though the amazon scope gets sent to amazon, not "it is not just logging "Searches" every time you type somethign into dash it sends those keystrokes off to a remote server and canonical state that they will share such information to 3rd parties"
<invariant> For every ignorant user (and there are a lot of those), it's nothing short of spying.
<brkc> Ease of use. You can install third-party pacakages from source with PPAs. Canonical offers paid support. Out of all the distributions, it has the most support (Steam supports it for example). Relatively bleeding-edge packages. It looks pretty.
<dsprc> tgm4883: no. everything is sent up to canonical & amazon it then gets filtered and routed there. your local machine handles the display of locally installed stuff
<brkc> Those are my pros, cagrijost, but I think they vary from person to person.
<tgm4883> dsprc, that link you sent is confusing then. First they say it happens for every search, then they say to stop that just remove the amazon scope. So which is it
<cagrijost> i guess you can disable that as you said, are there any good things about ubuntu then??
<invariant> cagrijost, I think the number of things which Ubuntu does that are indispensable is 0.
<cagrijost> oops
<dsprc> tgm4883: read TFA and some of the comments from developers and users on launchpad linked in TFA
<cagrijost> brkc: would you recommend ubuntu or any other distros?
<invariant> cagrijost, if you care about these things, just run a community distribution.
<jch2os> dsprc - I haven't used aptitude much, but aptitude safe-upgrade and full-upgrade both fail with the same error
<brkc> cagrijost, what kind of user are you?
<invariant> cagrijost, something like Debian or Arch.
<invariant> cagrijost, for beginners, I would suggest Debian Stable.
<tgm4883> dsprc, thanks for being polite about it. I read the article. It literally says to "sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping"
<tgm4883> dsprc, which is the amazon stuff
<invariant> tgm4883, the problem is that they can just rename the package at some point.
<cagrijost> brkc: well i like the desktop to be pretty, and im a student. ill still keep win8 for games and software i guess though
<tgm4883> invariant, not sure if serious.....
<dsprc> jch2os: not a clue then.
<invariant> tgm4883, very serious.
<tgm4883> invariant, sorry, that was sarcasm
<invariant> tgm4883, I have no doubt that they will do something like that.
<invariant> tgm4883, I am not sure whether you know what sarcasm is.
<dsprc> tgm4883: ubuntu is run by a corporation. sure you can opt-out of the spyware by it is installed _by default_.
<tgm4883> invariant, why. What would be the point in that. If they seriously wanted to prevent you from removing it, it would be dang easy
<invariant> tgm4883, that's not the point.
<jch2os> anyone have any ideas how to fix this, http://pastebin.com/26RPTcyC
<tgm4883> invariant, eg. just build it into Unity
<invariant> tgm4883, are you really this stupid?
<invariant> tgm4883, let me spell it out for you then.
<tgm4883> dsprc, so is redhat
<invariant> tgm4883, the whole idea is that they can say to everyone 'but you can disable it, so it is not a problem!'.
<dsprc> tgm4883: and red hat doesnt have to throw spyware into the distro to turn a profit...
<invariant> tgm4883, but meanwhile people will not remain up to date regarding their new changes and as a result they will harvest more information.
<tgm4883> dsprc, but you led with "ubuntu is run by a corporation.". Don't say corporations are evil and in the same breath say they are ok
<invariant> tgm4883, it's all just a marketing trick and you are falling for it.
<tgm4883> invariant, I suppose the switches to disable it without uninstalling it are probably just for show to then
<brkc> cagrijost, yes, but what will you primarly be doing with Linux? Do you want to tinker around with it and learn? Will you be programming? Do you just want to be able to say you run Linux? Do Macs appeal to you? Etc.
<dsprc> tgm4883: did i say they are evil? i said it was a corporation. meaning the direction of the distro is driven by for-profit interests and not what is best for users or a community
<invariant> tgm4883, man, I explained it to you and you still don't get it.
<invariant> tgm4883, how old are you?
<invariant> tgm4883, you must be the most naive person in the channel now.
<tgm4883> invariant, wow, good one
<cagrijost> brkc: i guess i will be playing around with it, i program on microsoft studios on my studies, so thats win i guess. Guess to just try something new
<cagrijost> so yeah, i think its tinker around
<invariant> tgm4883, I will just go and guess that you are paid to spread misinformation now.
<tgm4883> invariant, it's good that you are here to protect everyone then
<invariant> tgm4883, what do you do for a living?
<tgm4883> invariant, because since I obviously disagree with you, I'm an ignorant child. Geez, having a discussion with you is entertaining
<brkc> If you want to tinker and learn, I suggest Arch Linux, but please, install it in *VirtualBox* and use it first. You will have a lot of questions. For most of them, you can use their wiki.
<tgm4883> invariant, linux system admin
<invariant> tgm4883, ok, what is wrong with rm *?
<Guest47314> hello
<invariant> tgm4883, you have 10 seconds to answer before I know you are lying.
<npf> escott: this is what I am using
<npf> escott: http://pastebin.com/3mwHpAsb
<tgm4883> invariant, nothing
<invariant> tgm4883, ok, there we go.
<cagrijost> brkc: ubuntu looks quite good on the website and so on, they are doing good marketing about it, compared to other distros. but i've found some hating blogs on the net that made me reconsider
<invariant> tgm4883, you are not a Linux system admin.
<tgm4883> invariant, providing you want to remove everything in that directory
<tgm4883> well, your current directory
<invariant> tgm4883, or just unexperienced.
<tgm4883> well, it wouldn't remove directories actually
<tgm4883> invariant, but thanks, I sure do hope I passed your test
<tgm4883> invariant, what do you do for a living?
<invariant> tgm4883, all you have proven now is that I don't want you near my machines.
<escott> npf, scripts run in their own shell. thats what the shebang is for
<iter> guys, could you please keep the e-peen contest down for a second?
<neon__> I have a laptop with broken screen. If I would install linux in a VM on the laptop disk, would I get output over the HDMI? (normally this laptop don't output on HDMI on boot)
<escott> npf, do you want an alias?
<dsprc> brkc: slackware is good too. if you want to tinker slack is pretty good at that. arch has too many sane and intelligent defaults :)
<tgm4883> invariant, seriously. 'rm *' isn't a bad command
<invariant> tgm4883, you failed my test.
<npf> escott: alias
<tgm4883> invariant, nobody cares
<iter> invariant, tgm4883 please take it elsewhere
<invariant> tgm4883, try to read a book and don't tell anyone you are a system admin until you understand the answer.
<brkc> cagrijost, it's mainly due to Ubuntu changing from a traditional interface to one more suitable for tablets, and of course, the Amazon thing. Actually, if this is your first distribution, then yeah, I recommend Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> whatever
<cagrijost> arch looks kind of hard. can i customize in ubuntu aswell?
<invariant> cagrijost, all distributions can be customized in different ways to get the exact same results.
<subman> I am getting extemely poor graphics performance running Ubuntu 12.10.  glxgears gives 2.5 fps.  I am running the nvidia drivers and a geforce 6200
<invariant> cagrijost, don't think you will give up some features for some things.
<tgm4883> invariant, out of curiosity, what do you think 'rm *' does?
<cagrijost> okay
<brkc> cagrijost, you can customize in Ubuntu, but the methods of customizing it are just less organized.
<invariant> tgm4883, read a book.
<Tellmarch> nothing wrong with "rm *", assuming that's what you watn to do
<cagrijost> okay, thanks for the help brkc and invariant :-)
<iter> oh please seriously
<npf> escott:  All I want to do is change to a certian directory then mv all files to a nother location
<cagrijost> i think ill start with ubuntu for now
<brkc> No problem. I recommend it.
<cagrijost> and disable that amazon thing
<cagrijost> i think, i dont mind really
<invariant> brkc, what is that even supposed to mean?
<escott> npf, there are no move commands in your script
<invariant> Oh, noes, tgm4883 is going to send me private messages.
<brkc> invariant, about less organized? I mean that you are more likely to find how to customize on Google than the wiki.
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<npf> at the point of this script im changing the directory  second line would look like mv * /media/disk1
<escott> npf, ok
<iter> npf: specify the full path in line 2
<brkc> invariant, compared to Arch Linux I mean.
<brkc> Of course, you can find plenty of things on the Ubuntu wiki.
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. Has anyone else had an issue with the latest kernel update failing? I get to a point where it's finding the EXTLINUX directory, and it freezes up there (I let it run for about 10 hours and it never finished).
<invariant> brkc, which wiki is better according to you?
<npf> escott:  but wht doesnt that work in the script cd ~/Videos
<brkc> Arch Linux's wiki seems better to me.
<invariant> brkc, I think the Arch wiki is better, because it contains advanced level contents.
<jch2os> anyone have any ideas about this? http://pastebin.com/26RPTcyC  I can't seem to get around it
<escott> npf, i think you are confused because you dont understand subshells
<brkc> invariant, indeed. I agree with you.
<iter> npf: script may be running in a different context, which is why you should use the full path
<escott> npf, its running in a subshell which has its own cwd. it wont affect your shell
<cagrijost> one last question krkc and invariant: do you recommend wubi or a normal install through usb?
<invariant> cagrijost, normal install.
<npf> i get it. its opening a shell and running in the background
<invariant> cagrijost, there is a simple reason for that.
<invariant> cagrijost, most advanced users never used wubi.
<invariant> cagrijost, so, there are likely more problems with wubi.
<invariant> cagrijost, there is of course a chance that everything works as advertised, but really how often does that happen?
<brkc> cagrijost, normal install, just let it resize your Windows partition.
<cagrijost> is it easy to remove if i dont like it anyway?
<brkc> Hmm, no, but you can use it before installing.
<dpurgert> cagrijost, yes ... although that depends on how good you are with computers ... if you're just gonna "test" it, you can run off the CD, although you'll notice some lesser performance than if it was installed.
<Bray90820> brck you around?
<Bray90820> apparently you are
<brkc> cagrijost, you can remove it, but it's a pain, especially for a beginner.
<brkc> cagrijost, you can install it in VirtualBox to try it as well.
<cagrijost> okay, ill try. ill log back in here with ubuntu, thanks for the help!
<Bray90820> brck you told me 'firefox -P "myprofile"' to start firefox with a chosen profile
<brkc> Yes?
<Bray90820> is there a way to have it switch the profiles and not actually open up firefox
<Bray90820> just to have it there for next time you open
<brkc> Bray90820, what do you mean?
<somsip> Bray90820: you want a command line that wil set the default profile for each time Firefox starts?
<heedly> Hello.
<Bray90820> no
<Bray90820> i just want it to switch the profile without opening firefox
<heedly> Is there away to show all windows during and Alt+Tab.
<heedly> I don't like waiting for the window group to expand
<brkc> You could do that in the bash script.
<Bray90820> brck yes ;) but what would the command be
<jch2os> ok I think I got it...had to boot into the older kernel, remove the newer kernels and then I could get apt fixed
<brkc> What you could do is set an environment variable to the profile name.
<brkc> export firefox_profile="myprofile"
<brkc> Then, use "$firefox_profile" instead of "myprofile".
<Bray90820> brck i apologize i am just learning bash and i don't really know what you mean
<Bray90820> so i just put $ infront of it
<dr_willis> foo=100
<dr_willis> echo $foo
<Bray90820> so i use "$firefox_profile" in the bash script
<brkc> Sorry, you set a variable named firefox_profile to the profile name you want.
<brkc> environment variable*
<Bray90820> so is this correct
<brkc> That's what the export line does that I did before.
<brkc> typed before*
<Bray90820> $firefox_myprofile
<brkc> Okay, now you need to set this variable somewhere in your script.
<Bray90820> let me try something hang on
<brkc> Your script can take arguments, correct?
<LS\MFT> What's better: Ubuntu Gnome Remix or installing Gnome Shell on normal Ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> Here's a pastebin for what I'm seeing when I try to upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575053/
<Bray90820> brck this is what my script looks like right now
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=a7fUKZLs
<Bray90820> those 2 commands are just for example tho
<brkc> LS\MFT, try them both. Personally, I've never tried Remix, but I've installed Gnome Shell on Ubuntu and it works perfectly fine.
<brkc> Okay, Bray90820. Say your script's name is "switch-firefox-profile".
<Akiva-Mobile> so pressing alt gives a command interface. Unfortunately, without the terminal, I can't do sudo commands when I press alt. Is there a lens I can configure this with? I would love it if I could just press alt + ctrl-v [sudo add-apt-repository ppa:irie/blender] > Enter password
<brkc> You can run this script with words after it. These are called arguments.
<crazyhorse> Hi, I'm looking for suggestions for an IRC client for ubuntu as well as a Git GUI
<Bray90820> so i would have ti change the name of the script?
<brkc> You don't have to, no. It can stay the same.
<PatrickDickey> Akiva-Mobile: Alt+F2 maybe? You should be able to run sudo commands in there. And what do you mean by "without the terminal"?
<crazyhorse> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8015/what-irc-clients-are-available << there's a big list here.. but i'd prefer to get recommendation from someone that uses IRC all day long
<Bray90820> sorry if i am completely confused
<Akiva-Mobile> PatrickDickey: Ah, don't like to stretch my hands like that. by terminal, I just meant that the dialogue that follows after you do a command input
<dsprc> PatrickDickey: i believe they mean the 'run' dialog.
<pppZero> crazyhorse, xchat if you want a gui, irssi if you use a shell
<Akiva-Mobile> and alt f2 does not work PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> crazyhorse you could try git-gui for the GUI. As for irc, I use Quassel, others seem to like XChat. It's a matter of preference.
<Akiva-Mobile> it still won't prompt me for the password to use sudo
<vick> how do I do a ssh tunnel, can someone help me?
<crazyhorse> PatrickDickey: nice, ok.. i'll try them both
<crazyhorse> pppZero: yeah i prefer gui
<Akiva-Mobile> vick: just do a barrel roll
<dsprc> Akiva-Mobile: use 'gksudo yourcommandhere'
<Bray90820> brkc i put the argument where?
<brkc> Basically, you can type 'my-script profile1' and use "$*" to get all the words you typed after the script name.
<Akiva-Mobile> gksudo? mmm I will try
<Akiva-Mobile> dsprc: nope, does not work
<pppZero> vick: what sort of ssh tunnel?
<vick> pppZero: I want to remotely connect to a computer and tunnel it through my browser
<brkc> Bray90820, by the way, here's an excellent guide to bash if you're interested. It's probably easier than me explaining the intricacies of bash: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<vick> basically I want to load a site that's behind ssh in my browser..I have the host name and the port.. also have my public key registered with the remote server.
<valerie_> is there a setting in inkscape that would allow me to open svg files that are not on my local computer but on a shared network?
<Bray90820> brkc thank you
<PatrickDickey> Akiva-Mobile: So, if I'm understanding you right, you want to be able to enter the command in something like ALT or ALT+F2, and have it execute without showing you anything?
<Bray90820> but the argument is "$firefox_profile" right?
<Akiva-Mobile> PatrickDickey:  looking for something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/259234/where-do-i-find-a-terminal-lens-for-unity
<Akiva-Mobile> that when I press alt, that comes up
 * Akiva-Mobile reads on...
<selena2013> i love ubuntu 12 . 10
<brkc> Bray90820, the complete text you type after a script name is in "$*".
<Akiva-Mobile> gah, the dev says that something like that does not exist. This would be amazing if it did :(
<pppZero> vick: ssh user@example.org -L <local_port>:<remote_machine>:<remote_port> - then once you're connected, browse to http://127.0.0.1:<local_port> and you'll get whatever is at <remote_machine>:<remote_port>
<brkc> In your script, you can 'export firefox_profile="$*"' to set a "global" variable in your terminal session.
<Bray90820> brkc i will just have a look at the tutorial you sent me
<pppZero> vick: also http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-use-ssh-local-and-remote-port-forwarding.html has way more info than you're likely to need :)
<valerie_> I have a problem opening svg files with inkscape if the files from shared local area network
<neon__> I started the machine with a ubuntu install disk, but it doesn't let me choose the partition or anything, it seem to straight up start installing
<escott> neon__, no
<PatrickDickey> Akiva-Mobile: You might want to point that link out, and include jono in it, since he's the one they suggested talking to.
<vick> pppZero: example.org should be the remote I am conecting too right?
<vick> what about <remote_machine> then?
<pppZero> example.org is the machine you ssh into, then remote_machine is the actual other end of the tunnel
<neon__> escott, what no?
<Akiva-Mobile> jono  <<< It would be amazing if alt / alt f2 in unity would be replaced by something like this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/259234/where-do-i-find-a-terminal-lens-for-unity
<escott> neon__, no it won't "just start installing" without asking about partitioning
<dsprc> Akiva-Mobile: you can use things like 'tilda', 'yakuake' etc. they are drop down (or pop-up) terminals that stay hidden until you hit some hotkeys
<PatrickDickey> neon__: What exactly do you see on the screen right now? It should have asked you if you want to update while installing, and then ask you if you want to partition.
<Akiva-Mobile> dsprc: Not integrated into unity though, right?
<escott> neon__, so you either misunderstood some question it asked earlier about the partitioning or don't know what it is doing right now
<neon__> then I think maybe vmware does some wierd install magic
<Akiva-Mobile> I mean, I could hotkey the terminal to be in a widgit layer too but its not ideal
<PatrickDickey> neon__: I could be wrong about this, but VMWare has the ability to auto-install certain operating systems. Or it used to at least.
<PatrickDickey> neon__: But you should have still set up the virtual hard drive in advance, along with other settings. So, it will only use what you gave it.
<brkc> Bray90820, here's your switch-profile script (http://pastebin.com/AyzXqHke) and here's your start-firefox script (http://pastebin.com/DVWCf73p). That's what I was thinking/talking about.
<dsprc> Akiva-Mobile: indeed. agree it would be neat though. file a feature request bug or if you have a patch, submit it ;)
<Bray90820> it's ok if i combine then right
<brkc> Bray90820, no. They must be separate files.
<Akiva-Mobile> dsprc: I am on Brainstorm right now, I'll send you the link once posted so you can vote it up :P
<Bray90820> :( i was going to execute the script with a keyboard command
<jstrake> Newbie using 12.04lts on lenovo thinkpad t61. Core2duo@2.2ghz.3.9GiB RAM. Ubuntu is warning me that I only have a few Mb of diskspace left. But a scan shows over a Gb. Help please!
<Bray90820> wait the start firefox script just opens firefox?
<one> Where is the inittab?
<brkc> Bray90820, yes.
<escott> jstrake, 5% is reserved for root
<Bray90820> ahh
<Bray90820> i dont even need that
<Bray90820> i just need to switch the profiles
<Bray90820> so i'm all good
<jstrake> escott, which won't show up on the scan? Is there a command that will show me a more accurate reading?
<brkc> Bray90820, you have to restart firefox to switch profiles.
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> i know that
<Bray90820> i caqn do that
<Bray90820> brck but thank you for the help i never expected you to actually create the script for me
<brkc> Bray90820, for what I was thinking, you have to use the scripts together. Really, it sounds like you want what was suggested before, to change the default Firefox profile.
<dr_willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dsprc> one: no sysv init. all is in /etc/init now
<Bray90820> no not default
<Bray90820> i want to switch between 2 of them with 2 sepret keybored shortcuts
<jstrake> Disk Usage Analyzer shows home as eating 9.1GB. But when I go in a level, several GB are unaccounted for.
<one> dsprc: used wrkrnd thnks for info
<brkc> Okay, Bray90820, but you realize you can only use one of them at a time?
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> i am aware of that
<Bray90820> that's all i will need
<jstrake> quit
<Bray90820> i am creating the scripts to switch between laptop and tablet mode
<bravis> whats the big difference between Xubuntu and ubuntu ?
<Bray90820> i have a convertible netbook/tablet
<recon_lap> bravis: xfce
<dsprc> one: can do symlinks for all the sysv, bsd init stuff.
<Bray90820> i just have one more question not about firefox
<brkc> Bray90820, why don't you just use two different keyboard shortcuts for different profiles? It would make things simpler.
<Bray90820> brck that's what i want to do
<bravis> hmm
<Bray90820> one profile is table and another is laptop
<brkc> Bray90820, okay, well forget my scripts then.
<brkc> You just need firefox -P.
<cagrijost> have anyone here installed ubuntu on a win8 pc?
<Bray90820> what i want to do is set 1 script to start tablet profile when i hit F6 and another script to start desktop profile when i hit Control+F6
<selena2013> xubuntu uses xfce , ubuntu uses unity
<Bray90820> what would be the best if i could sei then to XF86LAUNCH# and XF86LAUNCH2
<Bray90820> because that's what actually happens when i rotate my screen
<brkc> Bray90820, you know how to set shortcuts?
<Bray90820> i do know how to set keyboard shortcuts yes
<cagrijost> anyone?
<brkc> Well, set those keys to the specific firefox -P command.
<holstein> cagrijost: yes, i have
<pppZero> cagrijost if it runs win8, it'll run ubuntu ... i've installed ubuntu instead of win8 if that helps?
<cagrijost> holstein: did your installer see your windows partition?
<brkc> Bray90820, I'm not sure where to begin with your XF86LAUNCH problem though.
<Bray90820> brck i can figure that out myself
<holstein> cagrijost: yes.. i installed it, and it worked... i wiped windows on a few, and shrank the windows partition on others
<Bray90820> im just not a bash coder :p
<remon__> Hi, i was wondering if it be possibleto stream my desktop through a virtual webcam like mycam tool does?
<cagrijost> holstein: are you dual booting then?
<holstein> cagrijost: you can always just install linux first, and see if its "friendlier" for you to install windows next
<brkc> Bray90820, you should be thankful you aren't.
<holstein> cagrijost: im not, but the machines i installed on are dualboot
<Bray90820> why is that
<cagrijost> holstein: can you help me through the installer?
<remon__> I want to output my desktop to a virtual webcam
<holstein> cagrijost: i can try, but im running out for a bit. if you are not seeing hard drives, i would test the hard drives
<recon_lap> holstein: since when has windows been friendly to a dual boot?
<holstein> cagrijost: whasts the issue?
<cagrijost> holstein: the "install besides windows 8" option is not there. it doesnt recognize the win8 OS
<holstein> recon_lap: im not sure.. i just install it alongside.. seems to work when i test it
<brkc> Bray90820, it's probably the most confusing "programming language" out there.
<holstein> cagrijost: the OS? or the drive?
<cagrijost> os
<selena2013> install boot-repair in live
<Bray90820> i mean i do know a few small basics
<holstein> cagrijost: go into windows and make a partition you know about, and select that to be replaced
<Bray90820> but im no master
<Bray90820> anything case sesative is confusing
<escott> cagrijost, win8 oem?
<dr_willis> remon__: at one  time   'webcamstudio' could do that.. no idea if the app is still being developed
<remon__> @dr_wilis: ty i will check it out
<holstein> cagrijost: use a gparted live CD to create partitions, and see if it "sees" your windows 8 install
<holstein> cagrijost: install linux, then windows8 and recover grub afterwards
<Bray90820> anyways what should i do about my bash script right now
<holstein> cagrijost: use http://www.partition-tool.com/easeus-partition-manager/linux-partition-manager.htm or something like it to create your ext and swap partitions in windows for the linux install
<SierraAR> Anybody know what exactly this process highlighted in blue is, and why it's eating up my CPU whenever i boot?
<SierraAR> http://sierrabrown.toxic-productions.com/ss/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-28%2017:14:14.png
<brkc> Bray90820, what do you mean? There's no need for a bash script. Just set your shortcuts' commands to firefox -P "specific-profile"
<Bray90820> brck i was also going to have other non firefox related comands in the script
<Bray90820> such as starting the onscreen keyboard
<PatrickDickey> SierraAR: it's a python script that runs apt-get check (or apt-get update).
<brkc> Ah, Bray90820, then create two different scripts.
<brkc> Then have the firefox line be: firefox -P "$*"
<remon__> @dr_willis. Thank you. It is still beein=g maintained. Very much what i was looking for
<SierraAR> PatrickDickey: Is it necessary to run when I boot? Running the update manager or apt-get update doesn't eat up my CPU like this.
<PatrickDickey> SierraAR: You can kill it, and it will run again when it needs to.
<brkc> Bray90820, wait, sorry. Scratch that last part.
<Bray90820> yes i plan on that
<Bray90820> ok
<brkc> You can just use their real profile names.
<Bray90820> brck what is the comand?
<brkc> Then, just set the keyboard shortcuts to your scripts' names.
<Bray90820> sorry for not understanding
<brkc> Bray90820, what do you mean?
<brkc> Command for what?
<neon__> yes, it was my VMware
<Bray90820> changing the profiles for ubuntu
<neon__> does ubuntu automaticly output to HDMI when it is connected with hdmi?
<brkc> Whatever your profile's name is, is what you use. For example, you might have a "Tablet" profile. Then, you would launch Firefox using: firefox -P "Tablet"
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> but i don't want to launch firefox
<Bray90820> just change the profile
<PatrickDickey> neon__: yes on a physical connection. As for in VMWare, it uses whatever display your host operating system is using.
<SierraAR> So. PatrickDickey. The process won't die.
<SierraAR> And my CPU's starting to overheat
<Bray90820> brck do you understand what i want
<PatrickDickey> SierraAR:  sudo kill -9 2251 might do it
<neon__> PatrickDickey, I want to move the hard drive to a laptop with a broken screen, and an HDMI output. I won't be able to  see anything if it wont output to hdmi , and on boot that laptop don't output to hdmi
<brkc> Bray90820, I do. It's a bit complicated. You would also have to change how you start Firefox.
 * SaMOOrai is a cow with a sword.. MooYAH!
<SierraAR> PatrickDickey: That got it, thanks. Any idea why the kil function in htop wasnt working?
<Bray90820> brck do you think it's worth it
<SierraAR> And what does the -9 do?
<neon__> PatrickDickey, maybe I need to install some drivers/firmwares for the laptop?
<Bray90820> to actually get it working
<neon__> PatrickDickey, (before moving the HD?)
<PatrickDickey> SierraAR: it was probably in an uninterruptible state, and -9 is Signal 9, which essentially says "I said KILL IT!"
<SierraAR> Ah
<dr_willis> -9 = kill with extreme prejudice
<neon__> I think this laptop use GMA
<PatrickDickey> neon__: I'm not sure on that. You'll need the drivers for the laptop's graphics card installed on the hard drive. If it's the same as what you're currently using (the driver files at least), it might detect the hdmi right away.
 * PatrickDickey likes dr_willis explanation for -9 better than mine. :)
<SierraAR> Is it safe to assume that the excessive CPU usage would explain why the battery wasn't charging?
<dr_willis> SierraAR:  that would seem a little odd.
<escott> SierraAR, no
<PatrickDickey> SierraAR: Possibly. If the charger doesn't provide enough power to both charge the battery and run the computer. But it's unlikely.
<dr_willis> that would be a very underpowered charger
<neon__> OK, I don't get this gui for ubuntu. Does it have normal gnome?
<Bray90820> brkc do you think i should try to get it working or should i should just turn it off every time
<Bray90820> neon__: do you mean like it was in 8.04
<SierraAR> I'll see if it charges now that it's not trying to melt itself XD
<brkc> Bray90820, I don't think it's worth it to have just one firefox shortcut that switches between profiles.
<neon__> Bray90820, it is the first time I see a ubuntu running. I am used to old gnome. I can't find here even how to fire up an xterm
<brkc> Creating one for each profile would be easiest.
<Bray90820> brck alright
<dr_willis> !manual | neon__
<ubottu> neon__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<selena2013> this is unity desktop , try installing gnome classic
<dr_willis> neon__:  tap the super key, type 'terminam'
<dr_willis> oope terminal
<neon__> ok
<SierraAR> Yep it's charging now
<Bray90820> neon__: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<neon__> isn't there a floder like start menu?
<Bray90820> try that
<dr_willis> they really  need to make up some first time run wizard tutorial overlay - like i see on so many  android phone apps
<dr_willis> neon__:  top left  Ubuntu icon - the dash - your starting point for most things
<selena2013> yea start menu is the '' dash ''
<selena2013> dash  is the start menu
<capella> On Ubuntu 12.04, my gnome-search-tool's |open containing folder| context item opens search result list items in their applications (not containing folder) , and double clicking search result list items opens un-predictable file associations ... can someone point me to how to configure gnome-search-tools behaviour? I've googled and come up empty ... this silly thing used to work
<dr_willis> neon__:  tap super key - brings up dash.. hold super - shows shortcuts..
<dr_willis> neon__:  a quick read of the manual will help greatly
<neon__> what is super key?
<selena2013> the windows key
<dr_willis> tap the alt key = brings up the HUD. which is sort of an app-menu-searh thing.  - check youtube videos for  how  it works, :) is the easiest way to learn it.
<dr_willis> My Windows Key has a TUX logo on it. ;P
<selena2013> cool
<ahoneybun> dr_willis, lucky!
<selena2013> most come with windows key
<dr_willis> some Linux Sticker pack - i got from cheapbytes.com or somthing. ;)
<dr_willis> Seen little superman logos also for them
<dr_willis> nice of MS to take over so many  keys. ;) ubuntu is taking them back!
<neon__> holding it doesn't do anything
<dr_willis> neon__:  you  are using the default Unity  Desktop on Ubuntu - pressing and holding super for a few seconds should bring up a Overlay window with shortcuts
<dr_willis> if you are not using unity..  then it wont.
<selena2013> and pressing control alt arrows , moves you to other desktop
<neon__> I have this strip on the left side with stuff. This is not similar to the "application" menu of gnome/start menu of windows
<selena2013> that is the launcher
<dr_willis> neon__:  welcom to the 'unity' desktop.  You  may want to watch some unity  introduction videos at youtube or other  blog sites
<dr_willis> it has a lot of non-obvious features
<Akiva-Mobile> dsprc: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30595/  <<  Guess it needs approval first
<neon__> can I replace it with gnome instead?
<dr_willis> neon__:  unity is using gnome3 - its a shell for gnome3.
<PatrickDickey> manual neon__ This might be a good starting point
<dr_willis> I would suggest you spend a week or 2 actually using unity.
<neon__> can I make it fallback/classic?
<PatrickDickey> !manual neon__ This might be a good starting point
<ubottu> PatrickDickey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<selena2013> yes
<selena2013> install gnome classic
<dr_willis> I constantly see people in here annoyed that the fallback mode is not identical to gnome2.. since its not gnome2.. it just sort of looks like it.,
<selena2013> people can you read my msjs >???
<PatrickDickey> !manual | neon__ This might be a good starting point (Sorry about the two misfires earlier).
<ubottu> neon__ This might be a good starting point (Sorry about the two misfires earlier).: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> selena2013:  yes
<phunyguy> how can I install Ubuntu and skip the GRUB portion?
<dr_willis> phunyguy:  how are you going to boot it? theres a  installer part/pulldown menu thing that asks where to install it.. i recall you  can tell it not to.
<phunyguy> I am fairly certain they took away the alternate installer images for 12.10 and up
<dr_willis> No alt-cd for 12.10 -  correct
<phunyguy> dr_willis: grub is already installed on the disk, I will just add the new install to it
<dr_willis> phunyguy:  so some other OS is manageing grub then
<phunyguy> dr_willis: ubuntu 12.04 is
<phunyguy> I dont want both managing grub
<phunyguy> that would get hairy...
<phunyguy> I will check the installer for the option.  Thanks
<dr_willis> problem may  be if you  update the kernel on 12.10 - im not sure how it will handle things.. you will have to go back to 12.04 rerun update-grub and it should scan.see the new kernels.. then add entries.. then reboot back to 12.10...
<dr_willis> ive never done a dual boot of 2 ubuntus. ;)  at least not lately
<phunyguy> dr_willis: I am OK with that.
<ahoneybun> I know if I update my kernel to 3.5.0-25 on 12.10 my wireless drivers stop working
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: I think that if you choose the "Do something else" option at the partitioning, it gives you the option of where to install Grub. I don't know if you have the option to not install it at all though.
<phunyguy> hmmm...
<BareGraceMisery> Hello, I have a question about OpenOffice (I tried #openoffice but no-one was there).
<phunyguy> well that's stinky
<phunyguy> I will check though.  worst comes to worse, I can let all 3 manage grub.
<phunyguy> not a deal breaker.
<bazhang> BareGraceMisery, its #openoffice.org
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: More than likely, 12.10 will manage it for everyone. Unless you have a LVM set up. In which case it might get hairy.
<BareGraceMisery> So, is anyone here familiar with Openoffice spreadsheet, and how one would create a "data plot" with it, which I think is the equivalent of… thank you bazhang
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey: what do you mean it will manage it for everyone?
<phunyguy> it will be the only one to make changes?
<PatrickDickey> It will install it's version of GRUB over the bootloader. So, it will handle GRUB for everyone. Which means if you upgrade a kernel in one of the others, you'll probably have to go to 12.10 and run update-grub.
<phunyguy> oh.
<phunyguy> I knew that
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: I'm guessing here, as I haven't successfully tried to run two different grubs on one drive.
<phunyguy> well either way, all the OSs will be listed
<phunyguy> so I guess it's not all that bad.
<phunyguy> brb
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: You could also try chainloading. If you have the option, install GRUB to the partition you're putting 12.10 on instead of the main drive itself (/dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda for example). And then run your update grub on 12.04 and chain load them.
<Bray90820> is killall a force close
<remon__> Hi, when sudo + (for example apt-get update), while been in a chatroom java applet. Does that make me extra vulnrable?
<grahamsavage> skype installs a disturbing large amount of crap for a chat client
<dr_willis> skype is just disturbing...
<dr_willis> remon__:  i dont see how.
<selena2013> skype used to be good now is new
<dr_willis> skype got bought by MS.. so thats common for things that get bought/then destroyed by  ms..
<dr_willis> I tend to use the google voice chat stuff - when i rarely need voip things
<grahamsavage> google chat works a lot better
<grahamsavage> skypes quality seems a bit crap
<dr_willis> theres an amazeing # of alternatives if you want to look into them :)
<dr_willis> i saw a cellphone the other day that  defaulted to some VOIP feature if you had wifi with it connected.. or used the normal cellphone network if not.
<remon__> Maybe a bit off topic. Does somebody here have experience running eve-online client on ubuntu?
<lnx-e_> hi every one is any one help me
<lnx-e_> i need help about my unity
<Nekosan> how to add kvirc to startup applications?
<dr_willis> lnx-e_:  give us more details ;)
<dr_willis> Nekosan:  theres a .cofig/autostart  or autorun directory you can start stuff from
<dr_willis> oops .config/autostart or .config/autorun
<Nekosan> dr_willis: where do i look for this?
<dr_willis> Nekosan:  its in your home diredtory like most all the other .files and .dirs
<dr_willis>  /home/username/.config
<Nekosan> dr_willis: thanks for the direction
<dr_willis> kde, unity, gnome, and lxde and i imagine xfce all use that directory.
<dr_willis> or at least i  thinkthey all do. :) there maybe other wm's that also use it
<Nekosan> dr_willis: drop a shortcut in that dir?
<neon__> I installed ubuntu on a physical disk in vmware, now I try to boot that disk in a laptop, and it doesn't load
<dr_willis> a link, a  .desktop file. or a script. or even an actual executable...
<neon__> anyone know what I should do in order to transfer the disk between machines?
<dr_willis> neon__:  ive seen guides on converting Virtualdisk images onto a real physical disk and visa versa..  but never done so..
<dr_willis> also  seen MANY warnings to  not use vbox (and  i  assume vmware) to access a real  physical disk.  - it can cause curruption of data
<neon__> dr_willis, it is already on physical disk, I made vmware use the physical disk as is
<dr_willis> and now it no longer boots normally?
<dr_willis> or vmware just dosent boot it
<neon__> I took the disk back to vmware, and there it boot fine. On the laptop, it started grub ok, but then didn't do anything, I tried again with recovery mode, and then it didn't even get to the grub on the next boot, but on the VMware it was oK.
<vipzrx> hello
<lnx-e_> hi every one are there any person to help me about unity
<vipzrx> lnx-e_: hello
<dr_willis> lnx-e_:  give us more details ;)...
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vipzrx> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dr_willis> neon__:  you may wan tto check the vmware channels and forums. I dont know what vmware may have done to the thing
<lnx-e_> hi
<holstein> vipzrx: you probably just have another package manager open. close one and try again
<lnx-e_> my unity is gone after update
<neon__> dr_willis, you think normally ubuntu disk can be moved from one PC to an other without problem?
<lnx-e_> no dash no menu but natilus is workin and i can do ctrl alt T for terminal
<vipzrx> holstein: thx,i will try
<holstein> vipzrx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195950/package-system-broken-e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1 if not
<dr_willis> neon__:  ive moved them from one pc to another.. some videodrivers can cause issues.. is about the only problem ive see
<lnx-e_> is there any bug or smthng about compiz unity
<vipzrx> holstein: i have just only one running
<vipzrx> !! Byte-compilation for emacs-snapshot failed!
<vipzrx> !! This indicates a bug in one of the add-on packages
<vipzrx> !! installed on your system, or a bug in Emacs itself.
<vipzrx> !! Please file a bug report against emacs-snapshot
<vipzrx> !! and attach the file /tmp/emacs-snapshot.BZu2g9
<vipzrx> dpkg: error processing emacs-snapshot (--configure):
<vipzrx>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ubottu> vipzrx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> vipzrx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> vipzrx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> vipzrx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> vipzrx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> vipzrx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vipzrx> FloodBot1: sorry !
<apwbdjp> vipzrx, Careful with the pastes!
<apwbdjp> !paste | vipzrx
<ubottu> vipzrx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PatrickDickey> vipzrx: along with the advice about the pasting, you might want to run sudo dpkg --configure -a and paste the output of that. It should tell you what's missing.
<vipzrx> PatrickDickey: ok
<PatrickDickey> lnx-e_: which video card do you have? It sounds like something with your graphics drivers is broken. Also which version of Ubuntu (12.04, 12.10, etc) are you on?
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575224/ $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ahoneybun> where do I report bugs in the kernel relating to Ubuntu 12.10
<Disk1of5> hey all, using ubuntu 12.10 and gaming on steam.. i have a multi monitor setup and use twinview.. is there a better solution then twinview i heard it was a quick fix by nvidia and newer drivers use RandR but i can't find any info on how to use randr ?
<bazhang> !xrandr | Disk1of5
<ubottu> Disk1of5: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> Disk1of5, arandr is the front end if you need a gui
<PatrickDickey> I'll be back in tomorrow. Hopefully my kernel will decide to upgrade between now and then.
<Disk1of5> bazhang: perfect thanks! :)
<vipzrx> holstein:  ?
<Disk1of5> bazhang: so im looking at this.. and all is good but does this mean i set my nvidia settings back to seperate X windows?
<dr_willis> i found twinview better then the xrandr stuff here.
<Disk1of5> bazhang: only thing is that when i do that i get a white screen on one.. its like unity window manager doesn't recognize the other display
<dr_willis> i use the nvudia settings tool. not xrandr
<vipzrx> PatrickDickey: any suggestion ?
<Disk1of5> dr_willis: twinview is nice but it messes with most games.. thinking that my desktop is the width of dual monitors
<vipzrx> PatrickDickey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575224/ $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SonOfGod> hi
<SonOfGod> anyone can help me please  ?
<dr_willis> Disk1of5: sounds like a badly written app. ive not noticed that issue here with the few games i play
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Disk1of5> dr_willis: i don't necessarily think its the apps fault if you look at dual screen implementation in linux its pretty flimsy with the implementation done differently by each vendor.
<SonOfGod> try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it stoped in a gray window ttf-mscorefonts-installer and don't do anything more :|
<bazhang> SonOfGod, tab to ok then hit enter
<SonOfGod> bazhang  thanks
<OerHeks> bazhang +1  hidden confirmation window
<dr_willis> Disk1of5: twinview is xinerama with some extensions.. ive only had issues with it in very few apps over the years.  what app are you having issues with.  i dont think the xrandr tools work well with the nvudia drivers. used to be xrandr did not work at all with nvudia
<holstein> vipzrx: i would remove those 2 packages... i would want to run "sudo apt-get update" and see no errors
<vipzrx> holstein: ok
<KI4RO> Anyone been able to get 12.10 to reboot on a Toshiba satellite?
<holstein> KI4RO: should boot fine.. try it live
<KI4RO> holstein, It runs fine but when I try to reboot/restart it goes to a black screen eventually and stays there...what do you mean try it Live?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bray90820> is there a way to close a program from the terminal
<KI4RO> dr_willis, You think?
<KI4RO> dr_w
<dr_willis> KI4RO: common issue
<naegling> Bray90820: yes
<KI4RO> dr_willis, I'll give it a go
<dsprc> ahoneybun: use the 'reportbug' tool or go yell at them in #ubuntu-kernel
<kirk601> i recently did a clean install of 12.10, updated to 13.04 and installed GDM and lightdm and i'm having some odd prolems with programs clsoing on their own. can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Bray90820> i could use killall but that is a force close
<dr_willis> kirk601:  #ubuntu+1for 13.04
<Bray90820> naegling is there any way to do it without a force close
<selena2013> use xkill shortcut keyboard
<dsprc> ahoneybun: 'ubuntu-bug'...  not 'reportbug' :X
<selena2013> go to settings , keyboard , add custom shortcut xkill , command xkill
<selena2013> then with cursor on top of unresponsive window press the kyboard shortcut an x will appear on top of the window press left mouse
<dsprc> ahoneybun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<kirk601> is there a gnome channel guys?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SunMoonStar> I have a directory with many text files and I want to change all instances of the string "de el" to "del" in all the text files.. is there a way to do it in the terminal?
<holstein> kirk601: i just ran /join #gnome and it seems like the place to be
<Bray90820> so anyone else know a terminal command to close applications
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:  sed can do it.
<Bray90820> that isn't a force close
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  i doubt if there is going to be a generic command that does that.
<neon__> I installed gnome panel, but when I start an app, the window frame don't appear
<OerHeks> Bray90820, that makes no sence, closing from terminal is a force.
<Bray90820> oh well
<dr_willis> neon__:  compiz is crashing, or your window manager is not running
<dr_willis> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-2 (quantal), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<dr_willis> some of hte various xinput/macro/tweakers tools might get close Bray90820 .
<selena2013> anybody knows how to get britness working
<Bray90820> what i actually wanted was to close from  bash script
<Bray90820> close firefox
<OerHeks> pkill firefox
<dr_willis> so you want to send an alt-f4 event to firefox.. (i think its alt-f4)
<dr_willis> and have it close cleanly
<dsprc> Bray90820: you can send a sigterm
 * dr_willis wonders if firefox's command line options have a close/quiet option
<SonOfGod> i have a notebook acer aspire 5732Z whith a ati radeon hd 4570 grafics card and i can't install the drivers allredy try lot of links to find the right drivers and no luck can anyone help me ?
<dr_willis> quit ;)
<vipzrx> why "don't use Enter as punctuation" ?
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  it makes the channel and questions harder to read.
<Bray90820> what's a sigterm
<Bray90820> dsprc what's a sigterm
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  you  have very little bash scripting experience (or am i rembering wrong)
<dr_willis> sigterm = signal terminate
<Bray90820> i have almost none
<dsprc> Bray90820: tells a program to exit gracefully. as opposed to say.. a kill.
<Bray90820> i watched a 2 minute video on bash
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  time to check  out bash signals in the ABS guide.. I rarely use the feature
<Bray90820> that's all the bash experience i have
<dr_willis> Time to  spend an hr on reading up on bash i belive. :)
<Bray90820> you know what i don't care anymore
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  works for us.
<Bray90820> i'll just do it graphically
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
<dsprc> :)
<dr_willis> we are still sending you the bill. ;P
<Bray90820> closing the program like that might not even be what i am looking for
<dr_willis> i often see people going about things the totally wrong way. and they dont ask about what they are looking for.. but what they think may be a way...
<Bray90820> what o wanted to do was change the firefox profile from a bash script without opening firefox
<Bray90820> so i was going to have a command to open it change the profile and then close it
<dr_willis> you mean change the default profile it uses?
<holstein> Bray90820: why not just save shortcuts that open whatever profile you want?
<dr_willis> then a link that links the firefox script to the  default profile you want. ;) then change  the link  as needed
<dr_willis> i cant say ive ever needed to mess with firefox profiles.
<somsip> Bray90820: it might help if you describe the end goal. You clearly want this to be controlled by a script, but to what end?
<Bray90820> dr_willis i have a netbook/tablet hybrid i was going to have 2 scripts set to a keyboard shortcut 1 for my tablet profile and one for mt netbook profile
<Grrrrrrrr> hello. Can I ask about an install issue here please?
<somsip> Bray90820: weren't you told before to use the script to set an environmental variable to point to the profile you want to use, then create a Firefox link to use that ENV?
<somsip> ...as the -P $FIREFOX_PROFILE
<dr_willis> or use a soft link you change to run whatever profile/script you need
<holstein> Bray90820: ^^ i agree with that.. you are doing it wrong to make script
<Bray90820> well i could do "firefox -p tablet " but then it opens firefox
<Bray90820> i wanted it to change the profile without opening firefox
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  so why does it matter.. if you are opening firefox anyway
<somsip> Bray90820: you've been given two solutions. What's the issue with them?
<Bray90820> both of them open firefox
<Bray90820> i don't want firefox to open
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  setting the env variable. or soft links.. will NOT open firefox.
<Bray90820> well then i appologize
<sybariten> oh hai
<Bray90820> i didn't know that
<somsip> Bray90820: You symlink 'firefox' to 'firefox -P tablet' then the script toggles to reset the symlink to 'firefox -P desktop'
<sybariten> anyone know any good clipboard managers for linux?
<sybariten> ive aready tried clipit
<dr_willis> sybariten:  theres several in the repos.
<dr_willis> it depends on your needs and desktop.
<sybariten> dr_willis: yes, i know.
<Bray90820> actually if i enter "firefox -P tablet" in te terminal it opens firefox
<sybariten> dr_willis: i need to dump a long clipboard history to file
<holstein> Bray90820: you dont need to switch them.. unless its open.. if its closed, its not doing anything
<sybariten> or autosave
<Bray90820> what i want is for it to set a profile for next time i open it
<somsip> Bray90820: then don't do that. symlink 'firefox' to a bash file that contains 'firefox -P tablet' and set the keyboard toggle script to switch between that script and another that contains 'firefox -P desktop'
<somsip> ...to swicth the symlink...
<Bray90820> but i am going to have more comands in the bash script
<somsip> Bray90820: and?
<Bray90820> like for teh onscreen keyboard and stuff
<somsip> and?
<Bray90820> i kinda would liek it all from 1 keyboard shortcut
<holstein> Bray90820: the next time you open it, you open it with the shortcut you made to the profile you want to use
<Bray90820> holstein you know that's not a bad idea
<dr_willis> so the keyboard shortcut calls a 30 line script  instead of a 4 line script. ;)
<somsip> Bray90820: and one of the lines in that 30 line script does the thing with the symlinks
<Bray90820> what is a symlink
 * dr_willis would just make 2 icons...
<somsip> !symlink | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> Now is the time when we start suggesting reading some bash  basics..
<dr_willis> ln -s   foo bar      makes bar a 'soft' link pointing back to foo
<vipzrx> holstein: it does not work
<somsip> Bray90820: that factoid is not helpful.
<dr_willis> or am i backwards
<vipzrx> holstein: dpkg: error processing ibus-el (--configure):
<vipzrx>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Bray90820> somsip: what factoid
<dsprc> Bray90820: they are sorta like "desktop shortcuts" but for files
<somsip> Bray90820: the one ubottu showed you. Ignore it anyway
<holstein> vipzrx: remove what is causing issues.. share the pastebin
<dr_willis> I tend to  hit up the Delicious.com  site for bash  tutorial  links/tags.. tends to find some good sites
<Bray90820> yea i know it's a bot
<Bray90820> but dsprc thank you
<vipzrx> holstein:  what should i do ?
<dr_willis> the ABS guide is a bit overwhelming.. but definatly worth reading.
<dsprc> Bray90820: no it was just the factoid the bot gave you was completely useless
<holstein> vipzrx: pastebin your error messages
<Bray90820> dsprc: ok
<OerHeks> dr_willis, you have, https://delicious.com/dr_willis/bash
<dr_willis> OerHeks:  yea. ive not  added anything recently - so there maybe better ones out.
<Bray90820> i am just thinking if would be a better experience if i could combine them
<vipzrx> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575282/
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  theres most likely 100+ ways todo  what you want. :) if you knew more about bash  and linux  fundamentals.
<Bray90820> yea
<Bray90820> but today is my fist day with bash so yea
<holstein> vipzrx: sudo apt-get autoremove emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot-gtk ibus-el
<KI4RO> dr_willis, No luck with the reboot issue...added the nomodeset option the the grub config but still will not restart
<holstein> vipzrx: then try sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> you  could add quicklists to the firefox icon in the unity panel. to launch firefox with either profile also....
<dumont> does KVM come installed standard on Ubuntu, or is it easily installed from the software package manager?
<Bray90820> dr_willis exsplane more about that
<dr_willis> or make a single icon that pops up a dialog that asks what profile to use.. ;)
<KI4RO> dr_willis, Wait a minute forgot something   be back
<vacho> I would appreciate it someone could help me ssh tunnel to a host I have.
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  right click icon in the unity launcher.. those are quicklists.. and can be customized
<vipzrx> holstein: sudo apt-get update , then ?
<dr_willis> quicklists are an overlooked feature of unity.. 13.04 adds some new  features to them
<Bray90820> so basically the menu that pops up when i right click
<holstein> vipzrx: thats *after* the other command... then you share errors
<vipzrx> the other command ?
<dr_willis> Google--chrome browser icon has quicklists items for  launching the browser in normal or incognito modew.
<dr_willis> you could set  up the  FF icon in  a similer way
<vipzrx> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575293/
<holstein> vipzrx: sudo apt-get autoremove emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot-gtk ibus-el
<vacho> can someone please help?
<orp> when i resume my laptop from suspend, mouse/keyboard and rendering things on the screen is extremely laggy
<dr_willis> maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07     seems to  have  somthing like what we are refering to  Bray90820
<orp> (pressing alt tab takes about 2-3 seconds of very low fps to swap the windows)
<vacho> I am using: ssh -f username@xxx.xxx.net -L 22445:localhost:25 -N
<holstein> vacho: ssh user@host
<vipzrx> sudo apt-get autoremove emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot-gtk ibus-el ,then sudo apt-get install emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot-gtk ibus-el
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> vipzrx: ? you run sudo apt-get autoremove emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot-gtk ibus-el ...then sudo apt-get update.. then see that there are no errors.. then we talk about what you are trying to do that is breaking your system
<dr_willis> some of the guides on quicklists may be out and a little out of date..   its an expanding feature with each new reelase
<vipzrx> holstein:  ok
<Bray90820> dr_willis that will work now if i can just get secondary click working on my touch screen then were all good
<qcjn> hi, i'm trying to get some data back using vdfuse in ubuntu. i did it with a Mint.vdi file, but now i'm trying with a snapshot {numbers-seems-to-be-uuid}.vdi but it don't work . have any idea ?
<vipzrx> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575307/
<vipzrx> holstein:  i am going to have lunch ! thank you for your help. i will be back in half an hour !
<holstein> vipzrx: you need to check your sources.. you have issues there.. get those straight, and you shoud be good.. did you add manually some repos?
<darkhelmet46> anybody know if there's a way to auto-start a VirtualBox VM in Seemless mode?
<bazhang> darkhelmet46, try in #vbox
<Bray90820> also is there a way to change the dpi
<Bray90820> just to have the hole screen zoom in
<boldfilter> Anyway to get touchpad gesture in ubuntu like windows 8?
<darkhelmet46> thanks bazhang
<boldfilter> Where you can switch windows with the touchpad and such
<boldfilter> Id love to switch windows with the touchpad like in windows 8
<holstein> boldfilter: assume we dont use windows8.. and assume since its open, anything is possible.. what do you want?
<bazhang> boldfilter, have you asked in #ubuntu-touch ?
<boldfilter> Switch windows with a side gesture on the touchpad
<boldfilter> no on a laptop
<boldfilter> not on a tablet
<boldfilter> left side edge gesture
<packetfrog> boldfilter http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43097/how-to-get-macbook-style-finger-gestures-on-ubuntu-linux/
<packetfrog> boldfilter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<boldfilter> oh snap
<user__> hello
<packetfrog> boldfilter http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux
<user__> how to make ubuntu automatically boot with hdmi output only?
<user__> (I am on laptop)
<packetfrog> boldfilter: Those are all on the first page of google searching for "ubuntu touchpad gestures"    Tighten up buddy :)
<boldfilter> I looked around
<evilytwisted> anyone in here know anything about "recordmydesktop"?  im trying to get it to record the system audio.. like.. the games im playing and the sound coming from skype
<packetfrog> I am not complaining. just saying :) your search would be faster if you searched something that responds immediately..
<holstein> evilytwisted: i have used it
<dr_willis> user__:  check the bios settings
<evilytwisted> do you know how to get it to record both game sound.. Like minecraft  and skype voice at the same time
<holstein> evilytwisted: i would use pavucontrol and try and route it.. i was using JACK back when i was using it
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  that seems to be a constant  question with that app.. ive managed to get it to record system sounds once or twice.. then never could repeate what i did  to do it
<evilytwisted> i cant get jack to run..
<evilytwisted> holstein:  im using pavucontrol.
<holstein> !proaudio | evilytwisted but you should try pavucontrol first
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  and yes i was using jackd. and twiddled with pavucontrol..
<ubottu> evilytwisted but you should try pavucontrol first: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<evilytwisted> IM using  pavucontrol
<evilytwisted> i cant get jackd to even work
<dr_willis> had to use both of them i recall.. not looked into it lately
<dr_willis> it was way way more hassles then it should have been
<holstein> evilytwisted: that link ^^ shows how to setup JACK, but you should be aboe to route in pavucontrol
<evilytwisted> ok ty
<evilytwisted> pavucontrol from what ive seen only lets me record system audio
<evilytwisted> and my voice..
<selena2013> help help pleaseee
<evilytwisted> not system audio and skype
<dr_willis> the wkipe wiki page  had some info  on recording skype
<dr_willis> !skype
<selena2013> for audio in skype go to settings and choose default audio
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<selena2013> help help please
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<selena2013> please help me with brightness no working ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> evilytwisted: when you have the outputs,, you should be able to route them in pavucontrol.. go ahead and open everything and get the apps running and look there for them to route
<selena2013> resolution at max is making me blind
<usr13> selena2013: Trun it down.
<selena2013> the keys for brithness dont work
<ahoneybun> anyone point me to where I report a Ubuntu kernel bug?
<dr_willis> selena2013:  check for your exact make machine on askubuntu.com yet?  there maybe some bugs/known work arounds.
<selena2013> ok
<evilytwisted> holstein:  problem is jack wont connect... I use jackd and jack control
<evilytwisted> But it wont connect to a server or something
<evilytwisted> Ill get the errors
<holstein> selena2013: sometimes, it can be as easy as installing hhe proprietary graphics driver, if you have one available
<holstein> evilytwisted: i would try pavucontrol as i suggested above.. make sure everything is open and running
<evilytwisted> I have everything opend
<evilytwisted> everything is running,
<evilytwisted> and im not trying to make you or ask you to repeat yourself
<holstein> evilytwisted: then, you should see where and how to route, correct?
<dr_willis> and recording? ;)
<evilytwisted> heres the first ever i see
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/VY1tYyb4
<evilytwisted> error *
<evilytwisted> thats Just trying to run jack
<holstein> evilytwisted: running JACK for this is overkill.. open a terminal and run "sudo adduser yourusername audio"
<selena2013> hhe ???
<evilytwisted> The user `evilytwisted' is already a member of `audio'.
<Guest14660> 大家好，我用的xubuntu，打开软件中心的时候，闪一下，软件中心就自动退出了，请问应该怎么打开软件中心呢？
<evilytwisted> I already have it as audio...
<user__> how to set up default output to hdmi?
<evilytwisted> and holstein  heres the other set of errors
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/VAiK1Ghm
<dr_willis> user__:  on my desktop - it does defailt to hdmi first.. then dvi.. if both are plugged in.
<holstein> evilytwisted: then, in the terminal... "ps aux | grep jack" see that jack is not running.. then run qjackctl or jack control and hit the setup button and let me know when you are ready
<dr_willis> user__:  so its most likely a bios setting.. you  can use the drivers to  select what monitor is a primary  monitor.
<darkhelmet46> Hey guys, I figured out how to make a command to run in startup using the GUI, but how do I get a command to run on shutdown?
<Guest14660> 有人在吗
<dr_willis> darkhelmet46:  a command to do what?
<evilytwisted> holstein:  this says it is running http://pastebin.com/JCT4wevk
<holstein> evilytwisted: see that it is *not* runnin.. kill it all
<user__> dr_willis, my bios don't have that option, and the default is no hdmi output
<evilytwisted> ok
<evilytwisted> sorry
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis, to save the state of a VirtualBox VM.  I know the command I need, I just want to have it run automatically on shutdown.
<holstein> evilytwisted: for some reason, you have driver set to "null".. set that to "alsa".. then left side, untick "realtime" and see that nothing else it ticked
<bloopletech> After the latest updates/reboot, I'm getting a black screen with cursor after graphical login; this is on 12.10
<dr_willis> darkhelmet46:  im not sure id trust the auto-shutdown stuff to do that :) seems a very  imporntant thing to do..
<evilytwisted> how do you kill jack when theres no programs to kill using the default click x button
<holstein> evilytwisted: in the center... frames/period 1024,  samplerate 44100, periods/buffer 2
<holstein> evilytwisted: i use kill pid.. sudo kill all jackd might get it.. or however you want to kill processes
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis, I appreciate the concern, but I can take my chances, it's nothing mission-critical.
<dr_willis> holstein:  You should write up a guide on askubuntu.com  for  this. ;) it seems to be  a faq for recordmydesktop
<evilytwisted> and ty holstein  and dr_willis  for helping me.. sorry if im being a bit hard to help
<bloopletech> I'm running official Nvidia drivers version 313.18, and I haven't updated that in a coupl week, and I've had intervening reboots
<dr_willis> darkhelmet46:  ive seen mention where  that  .config/autorun  and /etc/rc.local can both run stuff at shutdown.  but  never seen how  to  make it do  it.
<holstein> !proaudio | dr_willis this guide is pretty good, but its a long page to get to what im talking about, and most dont make it down there
<ubottu> dr_willis this guide is pretty good, but its a long page to get to what im talking about, and most dont make it down there: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<dr_willis> i just want to record whats in a window.. and exacctly what i hear. ;) or just the audio from that playing video..
<dr_willis> but i  havent even needed to do that in a year... so ive not looked into it  lately
<user__> where are the keyboard layout settings?
<bloopletech> If, after logging in, I switch to a VT, and run DISPLAY=":0" gnome-session, then I get a bunch of compiz stuff, notably FBO IS UNSUPPORTED errors, but I think those have been there before
<evilytwisted> holstein:  i changed the audio driver to alsa.. and the other frames/period  and samplerate was the same as you mentioned
<evilytwisted> Yet it still wont connect to it
<evilytwisted> and ive killed jack multiple of times
<holstein> evilytwisted: there is a lot of configuring... and setup.. and JACK *is* overkill for this. but you must wait on me.. for each stop
<holstein> step*
<evilytwisted> ok
<evilytwisted> ty
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis, ok i added a line to rc.local, let's see what happens...
<capella> meh - something happened to gnome-search-tools' "open containing folder" behaviour after I started tinkering with the |exo-open| command ...
<bloopletech> The only thing I can find is to disable texture compression, however it wasn't switched on, I've added an explicit texture-compression=false to the dconf config, and it's still not working after a reboot
<evilytwisted> if there was something better to use than record my desktop I would use it..
<evilytwisted> IM not trying to make a mountain out of a pile of dirt..
<holstein> evilytwisted: so, see that JACK is not running in the terminal.. kill all jack processess.. ps aux | grep jack
<darkhelmet46> nope, didn't work lol
<evilytwisted> holstein:  I keep trying to kill jack but it wont die..
<evilytwisted> I did pkill jack.. killall jack....
<evilytwisted> and it still wont die
<Bray90820> why does the touchscreen work so much better from the login screen then on the desktop
<holstein> evilytwisted: kill -9 pid
<bloopletech> evilytwisted: sudo killall -9 jack
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/T3Rgu2fn
<KI4RO> dr_willis, It did not like nomodeset at all  LOL  had to reboot from a cd and then gedit the config file and then reboot whew! LOL
<evilytwisted> this holstein  is my problem
<evilytwisted> It says jack is running
<evilytwisted> But when i try to kill it.. it states it isnt running
<holstein> kill -9 3431 or just reboot if you want..
<bravis>  
<darkhelmet46> hey dr_willis, looks like this will do it, but not sure how actually edit this file: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91829/save-virtualbox-vm-state-before-logout
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/kraGEDt8
<evilytwisted> holstein:  did you get that lastest pastebin link?
<selena2013> anyone command autoremove before ? what is good for ???
<holstein> evilytwisted: so, you are clear then? nothing but grep when you run ps aux | grep jack?
<usr13> evilytwisted: To kill a process by name you have to use pkill Otherwise use the pid
<evilytwisted> I understand waht your saying usr13  IM not trying to come across like a idiot
<evilytwisted> I did pkill i did kill-9 with pid
<evilytwisted> YEt it wont die
<evilytwisted> it keeps rebooting..
<usr13> evilytwisted: Did you use kill?
<evilytwisted> Killall  pkill kill-9\
<evilytwisted> Yes
<usr13> evilytwisted: Why do you need to kill it in the first place?
<evilytwisted> holstein:  asked to make sure jack isnt running
<usr13> evilytwisted: You can uninstall it.
<usr13> evilytwisted: Why
<evilytwisted> holstein: ?
<bloopletech> it looks like the process name isn't plain 'jack', looks like 'jack_lsp' and 'jackdbus'
<evilytwisted> Ill show you the lastet attempts to kill it
<holstein> evilytwisted: gksudo qjackctl ..though, you dont want to run jack as root all the time..
<selena2013> sudo apt-get clean  , what it means
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/zNwMYqtd
<holstein> evilytwisted: make sure the settings are as i asked.. and see that the interface settings are good.. and try hitting "start"
<evilytwisted> ok
<holstein> evilytwisted: pastebin any errors
<usr13> evilytwisted: So you killed it.
<evilytwisted> http://pastebin.com/nxKfZK4r
<evilytwisted> usr13:  No i didnt kill it..
<evilytwisted> It keeps apearing
<bloopletech> evilytwisted: note that the grep jack you're seeing in the ps results is the "grep" command itself, not the "jack" command you're trying to kill
<evilytwisted> bloopletech:  english plz? im sorry i didnt understand
<darkhelmet46> How do I edit my .bash_logout file?
<holstein> evilytwisted: /join #ubuntustudio so we can keep the channel clear
<bloopletech> evilytwisted: the "grep --colour=auto jack" line you're seeing isn't actually jack, and you can safely ignore it
<thewiredbear> anyone here?
<bloopletech> when you do "ps aux | grep jack", that starts the grep program, and because of how the shell works, the "ps" command actually picks up on the grep program and will list that along with whatever it is you're searching for
<evilytwisted> ahh..
<evilytwisted> ty bloopletech
<cfhowlett> thewiredbear, what's the issue ?
<bloopletech> so if you do ps aux | grep choclate, you'll always see grep itself in teh results, even if you don't have ant choclate running
<bloopletech> np
<thewiredbear> anyone up for another sound problem, probably already solved before but I don't seem to find the right solution
<evilytwisted> Ook.. that makes sense but doesnt at the same time
<evilytwisted> its like a psuedo
<evilytwisted> But its really not there
<thewiredbear> Okay, this is the whole outlook,  I have ubuntu 12.10.....and it all was working fine, then suddenly, ubuntu stopped reading my soundcards, while alsamixer works perfectly fine and I can manage audio from there, and resulting to all of this, my unity sound control ( the one with rythmbox is gone).....BUT STILL OUT OF ALL OF THIS, ALSA WORKS and I DO HAVE SOUND FROM MY SPEAKERS.....  Please help me as soon as possible....it is re
<thewiredbear> help please on this one!
<bloopletech> evilytwisted: basically. It's a bit complicated, I'd jus deal with the current issue and ignore it :P
<thewiredbear> please dude!
<bloopletech> I get sidetracked myself >_>
<thewiredbear> I really can't even use my equalizer!
<cfhowlett> !patience|thewiredbear,
<ubottu> thewiredbear,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bloopletech> thewiredbear: ok dude I'll try to help
<thewiredbear> man I could have helped......had I not been a noob myself
<darkhelmet46> Anyone know how I edit my .bash_logout file?
<evilytwisted> thewiredbear:  were all a noob at one point in life
<bloopletech> thewiredbear: max relax ;). Ok so do you get sound in any of your music players?
<evilytwisted> even bloopletech  tech here..
<bloopletech> of course
<thewiredbear> yup I get sound everywhere
<thewiredbear> point is I have no way to control it
<thewiredbear> my settings don't show any soundcard
<thewiredbear> while I can manage from terminal through alsa mixer
<bloopletech> darkhelmet46: go to the file manager, hit ctrl + h, then see the bach logout file, double click it,
<bloopletech> thewiredbear: the settings probably are using pulseaudio whereas the alsamixer is using alsa
<bloopletech> but we can figure it out
<thewiredbear> yup I tried killall pulseaudio........then terminal says it is a wrong command
<darkhelmet46> ty bloopletech!  got it.  ctrl+h shows hidden files I assume?
<bloopletech> thewiredbear: well hang on a sec you may actually want pulseaudio
<bloopletech> darkhelmet46: yep
<thewiredbear> okay <blooptech>
<bloopletech> darkhelmet46: on linux files that start with a "." are hidden,by convention
<vipzrx> holstein: here ?
<darkhelmet46> crap, it's not doing what i want it to do anyway...
<bloopletech> thewiredbear: so if you go unity launcher > sound, are there any output devices listed?
<vipzrx> holstein: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<holstein> vipzrx: yes.. you have just what the error says.. duplicate sources.. also, you have 32 and 64bit sources.. its a mess there
<holstein> vipzrx: you need to clean that up.. if you added anything manually, remove them, and hope you can recover
<bloopletech> darkhelmet46: note that bash_logout is probably for when you exit a terminal session (or similar)
<vipzrx> holstein:  i use ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<thewiredbear> <blooptech> no output/input given
<thewiredbear> <blooptech> no output/input given
<thewiredbear> <blooptech> no output/input given
<FloodBot1> thewiredbear: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vipzrx> holstein:  i have no idea !
<holstein> vipzrx: you have duplicate entries in your sources, the error states... i would look at them
<darkhelmet46> bloopletech, I want to run [vboxmanage controlvm <vm_name> savestate] when I shutdown or log off...
<azizLIGHTS> is there a way to add "nomodeset" to the livecd befoer it starts loading
<azizLIGHTS> i am having problems with my graphics and s-video to tv
<bloopletech> darkhelmet46: hmm, /etc/rcblah probably isnt going to cut it, because by the time they run you're already logged out and so the virtualbox instance is killed
<bloopletech> presuming that you're starting the virtualbox instance after you're logged in
<holstein> azizLIGHTS: i do that by getting to an alternate menu by tapping or holding shift after the bios screen.. then f6 at the bottom has "nomodeset"
<vipzrx> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575364/  is the output of "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<azizLIGHTS> holstein: thank you
<sahil_> Good morning people!
<holstein> vipzrx: just comment out any duplictates
<darkhelmet46> bloopletech, any ideas?
<bloopletech> thewiredbear: can you open a terminal and do "aplay -L" and pastie the output?
<bloopletech> darkhelmet46: sorry, not off the top of my head, I'm happy enough I've got things working on login
<bloopletech> There's probably a gnome-specific way to do things on logout
<bloopletech> but I don't know it myself
<darkhelmet46> ok no problem, just trying to make it brainless.
<darkhelmet46> brb
<dr_willis> darkhelmet46:  check askubuntu.com - they might know the proper way. ive seen this asked befor - but never saw a 'good' answer
<vipzrx> holstein:  i find no duplictates
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  loook in the sources.list.d/ directory also.   the sort command can sort  the  file and print it out also. ;)
<holstein> vipzrx: in a terminal... sudo apt-get update .. post errors once more
<vipzrx> sort? holstein
<dr_willis> sort /etc/apt/sources.list  | uniq        ;)   i think  would filter out  all dupes. in that file.
<sahil_> hello people! everyone is aware  of the "error: sparse file cannot be created" bug of grub,.... i just reinstalled the grub and the problem  was solved!
<dr_willis> as for sources.list.d/ that may take a little more work
<holstein> vipzrx: whats that?
<Rallias> mmk... I'm trying to create a bridge device between tap0 and tap1, and have a pre-up script to start openvpn before launching, but it fails because the tap0 and tap1 devices don't exist... how do I correct this?
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575383/ holstein  dr_willis
<vipzrx> output of "sort /etc/apt/sources.list | uniq  "
<holstein> vipzrx: sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  that should have removed any duplicate lines. :) do a  line count on it and the original to  see if  any  lines have been removed
<dr_willis> sort /etc/apt/sources.list  | uniq     | wc -l       vs output of    wc -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> uniq requires a sorted input.. i recall from.. years back
<vipzrx> jb@panda:~$ sort /etc/apt/sources.list | uniq | wc -l
<vipzrx> 51
<vipzrx> jb@panda:~$ wc -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<vipzrx> 59 /etc/apt/sources.list
<FloodBot1> vipzrx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> looks like 8 lines were removed.. but those might have been blank/empty lines
<foobarface> why not just use sort -u instead of uniq then?
<dr_willis> foobarface:  perhaps when i learned uniq in the 1970s it dident have a -u ;)
<dr_willis> or sort.. :)
<foobarface> XD
<dr_willis> i started years ago on Sun Workstations
<foobarface> dr_willis: i humbly bow before your many years of knowledge
<dr_willis> the good old says of High res Greyscale monitors.. ;) i forget the res they used.
 * darkhelmet46 is back.  At least I figured out how to get Hibernate working.  :D
<derrick__> has anybody ever suddenly had their install be really slow to open up folders in nautilus/nemo?
<bloopletech> derrick__: sometimes, try Quitting nautlus (right click it in the unity panel and click Quit), then start it again
<dr_willis> ive had X/driver/compiz issues make all of X slow...
<dr_willis> but never noticed it just for nautilus
<derrick__> bloopletech: it has been constant for the last month
<derrick__> my X is super fast
<bloopletech> derrick__: hmm that is definitely odd. this persists after reboots, etc?
<derrick__> just seems like file operations are slow ever since I remove a ntfs RAID from my machine
<derrick__> bloopletech: Yeah
<bloopletech> derrick__: across all filesystems, like portable hard drives / usb drive / other drive paritiions?
<derrick__> switching folders, mounting drives, and sometimes loading webpages are slower than they should.
<foobarface> derrick__: do you have any nfs hard mounts by chance?
<foobarface> derrick__: nvm, that isn't what i thought it sounded like at first
<derrick__> foobarface: I don't, but I actually installed nfs support recently... hmm..
<foobarface> derrick__: is it in your fstab file?
<derrick__> nope
<jiltdil> how to find all hidden files present  in system              instead of this find /path/to/dest/ -iname ".*" -maxdepth 1 -type f any good & short way to  find ?
<vipzrx> dr_willis: uniq consider "blank line" ?
<derrick__> it takes about 15 seconds to open folders, and my hard drive isn't going crazy with activity. it's super weird.
<bloopletech> derrick__: sounds suspiciously like something is timing out
<bloopletech> maybe it's trying to do something nfs-y and ping something that's down etc
<dr_willis> vipzrx: duplicate lines get removed.. 6 blank lines  mean 5 get removed
<usr13> jiltdil: What is wrong with the way you just quoted?
<jiltdil> usr13,  nothing... please read my question any short way to find...
<jiltdil> usr13, Any idea?
<bloopletech> jiltdil: that find command looks fine to me? Is using find like that problematic for you?
<foobarface> jiltdil: a shorter command?  i suppose you could just find all files, then grep it for begining with a .
<foobarface> jiltdil: but that's probably not shorter acutally
<jiltdil> bloopletech, no.but want to type less
<derrick__> alright, lets see what happens when i remove nfs-common...
<bloopletech> jiltdil: you could make a bash alias for it
<vipzrx> dr_willis: did you read my  sources.list ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575364/
<jiltdil> bloopletech, that's not my answer :P  Any way i'll try to find if possible
<bloopletech> add 'alias findhidden="find . -iname \".*\" -maxdepth 1"' to your ~/.bashrc file, open a new terminal, and type findhidden<enter>
<bloopletech> jiltdil: then what are your requirements? We can't give you an answer unless we know what you need
<dr_willis> vipzrx: whats the exact error you are having anyway. the sort commands we used showed no dupes that i noticed.
<jiltdil> bloopletech, Actually i want to write less character in terminal & your aliasing solution is nice .. but what if i don't want to alias :)  Thanks for support
<dr_willis> make a 2 line script.  ;-)
<bloopletech> jiltdil: you could make a script in /usr/local/bin
<bloopletech> then you could run it from anywhere on the system
<dr_willis>   /home/username/bin    for a user
<vipzrx> dr_willis: jb@panda:~$ sort /etc/apt/sources.list | uniq | wc -l
<vipzrx>  51
<vipzrx> jb@panda:~$ wc -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<vipzrx> 59 /etc/apt/sources.list
<vipzrx> dr_willis:  i want to install emacs from ppa,
<dr_willis> so 51 unique lines in the file.. 59 in original... now count the number of blank lines.. i saw 8
<sahil_> is there any libreoffice 4 ppa?? i am ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  redundant entries in sources.list wont prevent that
<vipzrx> dr_willis:  that means there is no difference
<cfhowlett> sahil_, you can install lib4 directly
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  so your extra stuff is in   /sources.list.d/  somewhere...
<escott> bloopletech, should your find pattern not be \.*
<packetfrog> excuse me? Yes? how to hax planet?
<bravis> can anyone tell me how to correct low soung in Xubuntu??
<bravis> sound*
<sahil_> cfhowlett_ i kinow that will install the enire suite, infact i have downloaded as well i just need writer and  impress
<vipzrx> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575403/
<bloopletech> escott: ah yes, in that case definitely
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  /etc /sources.list.d/   holds added ppa entries
<vipzrx> this is my problem
<sahil_> know*
<foobarface> jiltdil: does this do what you want? it wont' produce the identical output however.      ls -A | grep "^\."
<jiltdil> foobarface, kindof
<jiltdil> foobarface, thanks
<wad> So, on my old debian system, I'd edit /etc/network/interfaces to do things like configure my NICs. But that doesn't seem to be the right way to do it anymore. What file do I edit now?
<foobarface> jiltdil: no prob, sorry it's not a 100% solution (and therefore not really a solution)
<dr_willis> vipzrx: and looks like its nothing to do with entries in ypur sources to me.
<wad> There is a networkmanager thingy now... where do I got to configure my network cards?
<bloopletech> wad: are you looking to do something custom, or just connect to a network?
<vipzrx> dr_willis: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575405/
<jiltdil> foobarface,  no problem. thanks for your valuable time
<escott> bloopletech, just tested it. find seems to interpret . differently from every other program
<wad> I'm replacing my old debian machine, acting as a network gateway, with Ubuntu.
<bloopletech> wad: ah ok. Well the short version is: network-manager is mainly for merely connecting to a network. If you want a custom setup, you're better off configuring the network manually
<wad> So I'm needing to do a bunch of custom stuff. :)
<bloopletech> which you can still do via /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> hmm
<bloopletech> you can add lines to interfaces to mark certain interfaces to not be automatically managed
<wad> bloopletech, perfect. So I suppose I need to tell the network manager to... not do things automatically?
<dr_willis> vipzrx: and looks like its nothing to do with entries in ypur sources to me.
<dr_willis> vipzrx:  the emacs pavkage has an issue
<vipzrx> dr_willis:  what should i do next ?
<wad> bloopletech, so just adding an entry in interfaces is enough to convince networkmanager to not do it automatically?
<bloopletech> wad: um one sec
<dr_willis> no idea. i dont use emasc. the error says report a bug
<wad> sure! Thanks for the help, by the way!
<bloopletech> wad: what you want is "iface wlan0 inet manual" (or similar) in /etc/network/interfaces
<vipzrx> dr_willis: ok thank you
<dr_willis>  Please file a bug report against emacs-snapshot
<wad> bloopletech, got it. Thanks!
<bloopletech> that's enough to get network-manager out of your hair; then it's up to you
<DigitalNinja> Yo
<wad> bloopletech, the first puzzle I've run into: The system is incorrectly assigning eth0 and eth1 to the interfaces. I recall there was a way to force them to be the same every time, at least with debian.
<bloopletech> wad: humm, the last time I did this was like 6 months ago...
<wad> I'll look for it.
<wad> Don't bother.
<bloopletech> thanks ;)
<wad> Just checking to see if it was cached.
<wad> ;)
<bloopletech> the one tipoff I have is: if you're wanting to share an internet connection from one machine to others, it's a massive PITA, but it is possible
<bloopletech> I remember hostapd and firestarter being important components
<wad> bloopletech, I had this all set up under debian. Fancy firewall rules in my iptables, transparent proxy with squid, etc. But that OS finally gave up the ghost, so I'm upgrading to Ubuntu.
<foobarface> so has anyone successfully gotten steam/tf2/source engine games to work on 12.10 with fglrx?  it appears that the repo is pretty far behind (even fglrx-updates has no updates)
<foobarface> i'm just curious to hear a sucess story, not looking for troubleshooting help
<thtanner> what card btw
<foobarface> radeon hd 5470
<thtanner> my mobile 4000 series was a right pain
<mcurran> TOPIC FOR ME = MULTI-BOOTING:  What's the most professional way to dual-boot with windows 8, without any fallout problems later on, since ms likes to control what you use on your hardware and if you use their product then no-one else allowed.  Can Grub 2 handle passing the required info to WIN8's UEFI secure boot requirements?  Because I've tried numerous times, and my OS install only lasted about a week tops outta ten tries.
<foobarface> ah, i have the mobile 5000 series :(
<thtanner> its a very different card and considered more modern
<foobarface> thtanner: did you eventually get it to work though?
<thtanner> the hd 2-4k got set to legacy
<thtanner> amd finally released 13.1
<thtanner> cleared up my issue
<foobarface> oh right... didn't they stop supporting the 4k cards in the latest driver?
<thtanner> reintroduced it i guess
<foobarface> that was in mid january right?
<mcurran> PS:  I always install my bootloaders for each repective OS in their own respective partitions.
<bloopletech> foobarface: I would use the drivers directly off the amd website rather than the ubuntu packages
<thtanner> that was this month I thought
<thtanner> i agree with bloop.
<foobarface> bloopletech: thtanner: ok awesome, thanks for the help... this gives me hope!
<thtanner> just run their installer script and it should hopefully do the rest
<foobarface> i assume i need to compile a deb from source with them? or do they provide one?
<kedar_apte> trying to access anymeeting.com on ubuntu 12.04.02 and flash settings cannot be clicked.......works properly on Linux Mint Nadia...
<thtanner> they have a script that takes care of the kernel blob and such
<bloopletech> foobarface: I used to have a 5650 HD mobile chipset
<bloopletech> foobarface: though I switched to the open source drivers eventually
<thtanner> its all automated for the most part as long as things go well
<thtanner> open source drivers caused glitching on my 4000 series sadly
<wad> bloopletech, found it. Edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to assign NIC names by MAC address. :-D
<foobarface> thtanner: ah, i think i see it... the .run one?
<thtanner> correct
<foobarface> awesome, thanks!
<bloopletech> wad: nice
<wad> Making the change.... I might drop off.
<thtanner> gl
<foobarface> bloopletech: yea, i started using the open source drivers, but i had hdmi output issues (interlaced video for some reason), but more importantly, games would run at 9fps
 * wad wonders
<foobarface> i'm just one of those people who hates to install without a repo, especially for something that I want to be bleeding edge, like video card drivers... but you guys seem to be happy with 13.1, so i'll try it out
<bloopletech> foobarface: tbh with video card drivers, the official sites are usually more up to date than the repos
<foobarface> bloopletech: that just seems so strange to me though since it's one of the few packages out there that so many people would use
<bloopletech> foobarface: well by definition, the repos are just repackaging the stuff off the official site
<dr_willis> theres a limit to the manpower they can allocate on keeping specific stuff up to date.. ubuntu dosent try to stay up with the nvidia or ati  drivers
<dr_willis> ive also see those various .run installers break things..
<foobarface> true, i suppose...
<dr_willis> ubuntu is not designed to be bleeding edge. ;)
<foobarface> dr_willis: really?  well now i'm scared to even try it haha
<dr_willis> foobarface:  had a guy in here just yesterday was fighting with the .run stuff.. he eventually got it removed and  backto  the normal fglrx repo  drivers
<dr_willis> this channel  basically dosent/cant support the  use of the .run drivers
<argure_> hai, I'm having some issues getting 12.10 running properly
<foobarface> dr_willis: do you mean to tell me that a 6 month turn around to get new software is not bleeding edge?? /sarcasm :P
<argure_> I've tried installing nvidia-current after building linux-headers `uname -r` and linux-source
<argure_> but modprobe nvidia_current throws a nice "Device not found"
<foobarface> i'm not a fan of using some random .run either... it's just hard when they don't provide another comparable choice
<dr_willis> foobarface:  isee people in here this month mad that their 8.xx release was no longer supported...
<dr_willis> or others trying to get steam going on a 8.x install..
<dr_willis> im more hampered by the lack of armv6 support. ;)  since i cant run ubuntu on my raspberry pi without it,
<tdrusk> I'm stupid and did a chown tdrusk:tdrusk -R .* in my Videos directory, which seems to have went up to my home directory because it caught the .. folder as well. Does that mean that it went up another directory(/home) and kept going up or does it stop?
<foobarface> hahaha... well i'm kinda guilty of living in the past too... i was using an unsupported 10.10 install until a little while ago (i'm stupid and should have just used the LTS)
<dr_willis> i wouldent think -R .* would travel UP...
<foobarface> dr_willis: i thought someone hacked together debian on the pi
<dr_willis> foobarface:  rasbian is the official debian variant for  the  pi. but  thats not ubuntu. ;)
<tdrusk> dr_willis: It goes up because *. includes ..
<alexitcarper> can anyone here help me?
<dr_willis> tdrusk:  ive definatly seen commands use .* that do not go Up and ignore . and ..
<foobarface> dr_willis: true... i just guessed that if debian works, ubuntu would follow... shame that they do'nt support it though :( can't go wrong with a $25/35 computer
<bloopletech> alexitcarper: no, we're all angry morons
<dr_willis> foobarface:  its all  about  manpower
<alexitcarper> wow
<dr_willis> tdrusk:  did you use sudo  with that command?
<alexitcarper> i just hooked up a external dvd drive and i cant seem to mount it so i can use it
<foobarface> tdrusk: dr_willis does -R cover symlinks?
<tdrusk> dr_willis: Odd. I am actually not using Fuduntu, but I figured bash would be the same and I could get a faster answer here. Yes, I ran sudo. After I saw it gave me an error about not being able to change ../.gvfs I ctrl+c to stop it.
<dr_willis> foobarface:  never really noticed..
<dr_willis> tdrusk:  fuduntu? thats  actually redhat based.    not ubuntu at all. ;)  sounds like it stopped in the users home..
<tdrusk> dr_willis: I know but ubuntu chat is pretty snappy and full of smart people. I agree, since /root is still owned by root.
<bloopletech> tdrusk: it would only go up, not sideways; check ownership of /home
<foobarface> tdrusk: yea but my IQ will being this chat's avg down
<tdrusk> dr_willis: would the recursion go up to my home directory, finish it's work, and then go up again or is it structured in any way?
<dr_willis> ls -R .* goes up one directory from what i see here
<dr_willis> and stops
<tdrusk> dr_willis: Ah, you are right. /home is owned by root. Phew, i didn't want to accidentally my system. thanks a ton for your help. :)
<dr_willis> tdrusk:  but you ran it with sudo.. that could affect /home/
<foobarface> good catch, yea it was the .. that did it - i'm not sure why i assumed symlinks lol
<alexitcarper> im having a problem
<selena2013> ubuntu 12.10 i love it
<tdrusk> dr_willis: It could, but it doesn't look like it did if home is still owned by root right?
<Q17> new to Linux where the best place to start
<dr_willis> tdrusk:  yep. it  stopped at .gvfs at least
<tdrusk> Q17: Just make it do what you want it to do. Read the forums and try to help others solve their problems. Teaching is a great way to learn.
<packetfrog> Q17 On your computer.
<alexitcarper> how am i supposed to mount a external dvd drive
<packetfrog> :D:D:D
<bloopletech> Q17: download ubuntu and install it side-by-side with your existing operating system; then come in here if you have any graphics issues etc. after installation
<tdrusk> dr_willis: Great. No big deal then. Thanks again man.
<dr_willis> alexitcarper:  pop in disk.. use mount command
<alexitcarper> im not very educated. im having a problem using the mount command
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<maddog> im having problems with ubuntu and my lap
<maddog> can anyone help me, it over heat....
<lenny__> maddog: how old is the laptop and what version you running on it?
<apwbdjp> maddog: You sure it's ubuntu, have it tried with an other OS?
<Q17> bloopletech: already it setup in vmware workststation 9 - with backtrack 5r3
<bloopletech> Q17: ok. You're probably going to have a better long-term experience if you install it to the system itself. But that's a start
<maddog> yes it is ubuntu 12.10
<maddog> and yes i have windows 8 and tha so dont overheat
<foobarface> maddog: do you hear your fans turn on at all under ubuntu?
<maddog> no i dont
<foobarface> maddog: (obvious related question) do you normally hear them under windows
<maddog> my computer its a toshiba  amd x2 ati
<foobarface> maddog: i only ask becuase some computers just are very quiet
<Q17> bloopletech: yea was copying a file to my desktop took forever
<bloopletech> Q17: what are your machine's spes?
<foobarface> maddog: do you have lm-sensors installed? or any other sensors program?
<maddog> yes  psensor
<Q17> hp corei3 4gb
<alexitcarper> command says it cant find the dvd
<alexitcarper> drive
<bloopletech> yeah it's not going to be the fastest thing ever
<bloopletech> in a VM, I mean
<foobarface> maddog: psensor shows fan speed, correct?  does it ever show fans turning on?
<Q17> 768mb 20gb
<keyboardChalleng> hi all, random challenge with ubuntu on a laptop.  They keyboard glitches randomly to where I have to hold a key for 3 seconds before it registers and key-combos don't work.  It's all fixed if I logout and login.  Any clues? (running xfce desktop)
<foobarface> maddog: also, i had an older computer with overheating issues in linux which turned out to be due to compiz effects, you could try turning down/off any effects to test if that is the issue
<keyboardChalleng> I'm wondering what might be reloading during logout / login to make the keyboard work again
<bloopletech> foobarface, maddog: actually yeah compiz could be doing a lot of bad things if you don't have the right graphics drivers; what's the graphics chipset?
<AcidRain> since earlier today. i get: The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<AcidRain> in the software center
<AcidRain> any solutions?
<AcidRain> it appears, the package does indeed remove AND install. but i get the error
<Q17> ok
<keyboardChalleng> hi all, random challenge with ubuntu on a laptop.  They keyboard glitches randomly to where I have to hold a key for 3 seconds before it registers and key-combos don't work.  It's all fixed if I logout and login.  Any clues? (running xfce desktop)
<packetfrog> wow
<tonsofpcs> routing fail....
<packetfrog> :):)
<Q17> so which is better for a newb bracktrack or ubuntu
<packetfrog> ubuntu
<foobarface> Q17: ubuntu hands down
<Q17> why?
<packetfrog> backtrack is a security penitration testing distrobution.
<tonsofpcs> for a newb for what? also, you're in #ubuntu so the anwer will always be ubuntu.
<packetfrog> It is not even for desktop use. It is a tool for a specific purpose.
<Q17> :)
<Q17> yea i hve both running in vmware workstartion 9
<segin> I'm trying to compile a project that I wrote on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS AMD64, but the compile fails at the link step
<foobarface> tonsofpcs: while the people here do have a bias, the question does seem to be like asking a car salesman "which car is easier to drive, an average 4 door or a tank?"
<keyboardChalleng> during logout and login from desktop session, what could be fixing my keyboard issue?
<segin> There are no complains about missing libraries, just complains of missing symbols
<lazer> foobarface: That's easy. Tank. :)
<segin> The program compiles on my FreeBSD box without issue, and I use GNU Autoconf for my build system
<foobarface> lazer: XD
<keyboardChalleng> last time to ask: random challenge with ubuntu on a laptop.  They keyboard glitches randomly to where I have to hold a key for 3 seconds before it registers and key-combos don't work.  It's all fixed if I logout and login.  Any clues? (running xfce desktop)
<bloopletech> segin: so ./configure passes fine?
<segin> Is there any known reason why the linker would find the libraries but be unable to resolve synbols?
<keyboardChalleng> I'm wondering what might be reloading during logout / login to make the keyboard work again
<segin> bloopletech: yes, it would be trying to link if configure didn't pass
<tonsofpcs> foobarface: nah, it's more like asking a chevy salesman "ok, what's better: a chevy truck or a fishing boat"
<aeon-ltd> keyboardChalleng: something xorg input related?
<dr_willis_> a segway...
<segin> wouldn't*
<bloopletech> segin: can you pastie the makefile and the compilation output?
<segin> The Makefile is generated from Makefile.am via automake
<ramoer> hi
<bloopletech> well then pastie the am file...
<segin> but like I said, it works perfectly fine on my FreeBSD box
<foobarface> did anyone switch to using gnome classic and have all their taken-for-granted keyboard shortcuts stop working? (basics like alt-tab)
<bloopletech> well they are different operating systems so that isn't really enough information to solve the problem
<foobarface> i know how to set them back, i'm just wondering if this is normal behavior
<bloopletech> we need to see the compilation log so we can check the flags to gcc etc
<dr_willis_> foobarface:  not heard anyone else complain
<packetfrog> :D:D:D
<foobarface> dr_willis_: ok thanks... i probably just goofed up something then
<nell> one of my partitions is nearing maximum capacity. is there an easy way to just appoint a new mount or drive? chroot right?
<apwbdjp> foobarface, switching windows managers does some times mess up with keyboard shortcuts
<dr_willis_> whats a new mount going to do? You can mount a new filesystem to some /whtever/ dir and move stuff over. :) if thats what you mean'
<bloopletech> nell: you want to resize a partition? or make a new one on blank space?
<foobarface> apwbdjp: ah, ok thanks!  glad i'm not just going crazy
<dr_willis_> nell:  thats nothing to do with chroot
<apwbdjp> foobarface, I've never switched to Gnome Classic, but I did lose everything when switching to more "from scratch" WMs, like Openbox or FVWM
<segin> okie
<dr_willis_> openvox and fvwm has their own seperate settings from gnome.. so  the shorts btween the 2 are not related
<dr_willis_> gnome classic uses the same gnome underneeth. so the shortcuts should stay the same.. unless its compiz using the shortcuts in unity.. and   whatever the gnomeclassic is using.. is not seeing the settings
<dr_willis_> gnome classic/fallback uses mutter dosent it?
<dr_willis_> or metacity?
<foobarface> dr_willis_: i think mutter replaced metacity
<segin> bloopletech: let me make clean and rebuild using a different terminal emulator... the log got chopped by xterm
<foobarface> dr_willis_: but that's a good idea... i should check if compiz is messing with it somehow
<bloopletech> segin: gnome-terminal has a preference to enable unlimited scrollback
<vipzrx> dr_willis_: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages) have been solved !   in the page of http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner?dist=precise ,Setup repository with:
<vipzrx> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise partner" >> \
<vipzrx> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list'
<vipzrx> i have done it twice ,at different time. after i issue the aommand "$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list" ,i found the same two line "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise partner" . i delete one , it works !
<FloodBot1> vipzrx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<segin> bloopletech: I use Lubuntu and I prefer xterm, with lxterminal being my fallback
<bloopletech> segin: sure
<SaidKLE> Question: is there a way to edit the style of Ubuntu consoles (i.e. what you get to by typing ctrl-alt-<f1-f6>)?
<segin> bloopletech: This is my Makefile.am http://pastebin.com/2JRj5zaS
<segin> bloopletech: This is the Makefile (after .am -> .in -> this) http://pastebin.com/fmCbBYE1
<dr_willis_> SaidKLE: in framebuffer mode yes. fbset can change things and theres a fbterm app
<segin> bloopletech: This is the build log: http://pastebin.com/0dgMRuFU
<dr_willis_> !info fbterm
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): A fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (quantal), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<bloopletech> segin: looking
<segin> bloopletech: If you want to play with it locally yourself, the SVN repo is https://psymp3.googlecode.com/svn/trunk
<SaidKLE> cool, thanks.
<wad> I'm confused again. Need to set up dhcp. But I don't think I need "dhcp3-server" anymore, it says that this is just a transitional package. And there already exists /etc/dhcp. Do I made my changes to /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf... but how to I restart the daemon? There is no /etc/init.d/dhcp .... ?
<segin> wad: DHCP as a server, or as a client to a server on e.g. a router?
<wad> server
<wad> Well, both.
<bloopletech> segin: trying
<segin> Ah, yeah, dnsmasq does the job
<wad> Client on eth0, server on eth1.
<wad> Is /etc/dhcp just the client?
<segin> Yes.
<wad> So what should I make of the result of "apt-cache show dhcp3-server" where it says that it's a transitional package that should be removed?
<segin> wad: dnsmasq is the "recommended" server. It does a few nifty things, for example, it is a DNS proxy, and it can also take the hostnames in DHCP requests and add them to it's DNS cache
<wad> Ah!
<wad> New shtuff...
<bloopletech> segin: well the first problem is your INSTALL file doesn't tell you to run automake first :/
<segin> wad: Have you ever been on Windows, and been able to access another computer by hostname without having a local DNS server
<segin> bloopletech: run 'generate-configure.sh'
<wad> I don't use Windows.
<segin> bloopletech: the lack of all those configure bits is because that is "compiled" output that is traditionally not checked into version control
<wad> Well, okay. I think I'll just do it in dhcp3-server fo rnow. Gotta get this up and running so I can sleep tonight.
<segin> bloopletech: release packages, of course, would include it.
<foobarface> oh yea... here's a question i had from a long time ago... is there any way to show all manually installed packages? (when i say manually, i mean packages which the user explicitly installed)
<bloopletech> segin: hmm ok
<bloopletech> building
<segin> wad: Well, you can just set a hostname in Windows on two boxen and they can find each other by resolving their hostnames via broadcast SMB
<foobarface> there's a way to view all "manual" packages, but ubuntu seems to have marked many as manual during instalation
<AcidRain> is there a bleachbit alternative? i feel like it does more damage than fixing now
<wad> segin, ah.
<segin> wad: dnsmasq accomplishes this behavior by adding the hostname reported in the DHCP request into it's DNS cache
<AcidRain> it seems to do the same thing to me as xsessions-errors
<wad> segin, that's spiffy. :)
<segin> wad: You can add a new machine to your network, give it a hostname, and all the other computers can use that hostname without having to edit /etc/hosts
<segin> wad: dnsmasq will automatically add the new machine's hostname to it's DNS cache
<wad> segin: I have a different approach. I run DHCP and grab the MAC, and put in into the dhcpd.conf. Then that machine gets the same IP every time. If I want to hit it from another location, I add it to DNS.
<wad> So I guess I just do it manually.
<segin> wad: dnsmasq's DHCP server supports such "static DHCP"
<mint_> hii
<foobarface> mint_: HELLO!
<mint_> How can I change a primary partition to extended. I have 4 primary partition. I need to install xp. It needs a primary partition
<mint_> foobarface: here is the output of sudo fdisk -lu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575495/
<foobarface> mint_: do you have any free space to store an image of a partition?
<mint_> no
<segin> mint_: Use GPartEd.
<mint_> segin: using it but not able to do
<apwbdjp> segin, is that doable without having to backup data?
<foobarface> segin: can gparted change a partition in place?
<segin> Are you booted from the same hard drive you wish to repartition?
<erkan^> hello, where can I download --> .deb for the GIMP 2.8.2 ?
<packetfrog> mint_ Use a virtual machine?
<erkan^> without PPA
<segin> erkan^: Why can't you use a PPA?
<mint_> In sda1, Mint is installed, sda2, data folder, sda3 swap and sda4 windows8
<mint_> segin: no, using live usv
<erkan^> because I don't know who is this someone and I cannot true this someone, segin
<segin> Oh.
<zuppy> i use 12.04 on a samsung laptop and since iv done an update i cant connect to my home router via wifi when using wpa2, if i disable encryption it works fine or if i use a cable.
<apwbdjp> mint_, I'd say your best way is to back up the data from one of the partitions, then delete it, and recreate it as extended. That's how I did it when I had to
<segin> erkan^: Downloading random Debian packages from the net is even less trustworthy.
<mint_> packetfrog: I need XP for some work-related stuff
<segin> erkan^: PPAs may be risky, but the risk is low compared to other sources.
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> :/
<mint_> apwbdjp: so primary partition cant be changed to have two logical partitions?
<mint_> my disk details http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575495/
<apwbdjp> mint_, logical paritions can only be inside extended partitions
<foobarface> apwbdjp: but mint_ said they didnt' have enough space to store an image of it
<mint_> apwbdjp: yeah I dont have backup space. Is there any other way.
<apwbdjp> foobarface, true, but yet making a primary partition become extended isn't any more doable, so he'll have to back up in a way or another (And backing up data is less expensive than backing up an entire image)
<aeon-ltd> mint_: vm?
<EmLeX> Any one here know real quick how you can filter out all sentences in a txt file that starts with a specific word?
<holywater_> hi,
<holywater_> Is dual boot ubuntu with windows 7 good
<mint_> aeon-ltd: no , I need a full installation.
<apwbdjp> mint_, I agree with aeon-ltd, a virtual machine might save you. It will also avoid you some trouble with the SATA drivers if WinXP is what you wanna install
<holywater_> means i feel littt bit slow on dual boot
<mint_> apwbdjp: SATA drivers?
<apwbdjp> mint_, some trouble that WinXP has with modern computers, you might get a BSOD during the install
<mint_> apwbdjp: thats OK. I think I need to reinstall everything again
<segin> bloopletech: Anything so far?
<bloopletech> segin: was away, still looking
<segin> okay
<segin> I'll be away, but my IRC client pops up alerts on highlight.
<Bambabamb> hi.
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i need some help
<Bambabamb> ok.
<Ntemis> i created raid5 on /dev/md0
<aeon-ltd> ask; in the future don't ask to ask
<Ntemis> mounted in home/shares
<Ntemis> on reboot error
<Ntemis> i connect keyboard to server
<Ntemis> it tels me that cant mount
<Ntemis> continue manual etc
<Ntemis> i continue
<Ntemis> now raid has renamed it self to /dev/md127 o.o
<Ntemis> wtf
<Ntemis> i needed to update grub? that is what i did wrong right?
<Ntemis> so how i name it back to md0?
<dr_willis_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis_> normally grub and the system use the  uuid of a device. not the /dev/XXX name.. but im not sure  how that applys to raid setups.
<dr_willis_> sounds like your fstab entry is incorrect
<Ntemis> now is
<dr_willis_> so this would not  be a grub issue if its just a data drive.  but a fstab problem
<Ntemis> is looking for md0
<dr_willis_> and your fstab entry for the  device is what exactly?
<Ntemis> something like /dev/md0 /home/shares ext4 0 0
<Ntemis> why he named my raid array md127
<dr_willis_> and you really  should be using the uuid. and not the /dev/md* type name i imagine.
<Ntemis> all was ok until i restarted
<dr_willis_> I dont use raid. so no idea  why  they  change.
<Akiva-Mobile> Anyone want to help me confirm a bug? It should be pretty easy. Open firefox, open two youtube videos, have one paused, and the other one playing, and then click the sound icon to see if the play/pause button is switching continuously on its youtube dialogue.
<iceroot> Ntemis: use the UUID instead of /dev/md0
<dr_willis_> !uuid | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<iceroot> Ntemis: mdadm was changing my name too
<iceroot> Ntemis: but with UUID i dont have any problems with that
<Ntemis> really?
<Ntemis> is that a bug
<Akiva-Mobile> Before I report it, I just want someone else to confirm it
<dr_willis_> Ntemis:  /dev/XXX names can change.. uuid shpuldent.
<dr_willis_> shouldent
<iceroot> Ntemis: /dev/sda can also change the name to /dev/sdb, because of that we use UUID
<iceroot> Ntemis: sudo blkid to get the uuid, use that instead of /dev/xxx
<Ntemis> ok so uuid it is
<Ntemis> so is dev/uuidnamexxx?
<iceroot> Ntemis: UUID=83c95f5a-a171-4079-8a2c-b964dc4c580f /home/michael/storage ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<iceroot> Ntemis: that is a RAID 10 /dev/md127p1 device
<Ntemis> got it thanks
<diverdude> i have installed gnuplot from the repository, and when i try to plot something no plot window is shown. show terminal also says terminal type is unknown. is there a problem with the repository version?
<snodo> ftp help, what does entering extended passive mode mean
<Ademan> I'm using a USB wifi adapter with my laptop but network manager keeps reporting "disabled by hardware switch" which is true, the hardware switch is off (otherwise my system is unstable), but this does not affect USB devices, and indeed 'rfkill' shows that the USB device is neither hard nor soft blocked. I don't really like wicd, can I convince network-manager to ignore the hardware switch?
<zuppy> i use 12.04 on a samsung laptop and since iv done an update i cant connect to my home router via wifi when using wpa2, if i disable encryption it works fine or if i use a cable.
<apwbdjp> Ademan, the USB Wifi Adapter should act as another Networking card.. Does it show on iwconfig?
<Ademan> apwbdjp: yeah, it appears in network manager as well, it just is unselectable and has the "Disabled by hardware switch" message. I can associate with every AP I've tried using wicd and even ifupdown
<iceroot> Ademan: sounds like a bug in network-manager for me but i dont know what the hardware/bios is doing/reporting excactly when the hardware-switch is used
<dr_willis_> ive heard some others in here mention that all their wifi cards turned off/failed to work right - if the switch on the laptops built in wifi was off.
<iceroot> Ademan: i would suggest to open a bug against network-manager
<diverdude> i have installed gnuplot from the repository, and when i try to plot something no plot window is shown. show terminal also says terminal type is unknown. is there a problem with the repository version?
<Ademan> iceroot: I agree, I was just kind of hoping there was a work around, since I'm lazy and all, heh
<iceroot> Ademan: maybe there is a workaround, i dont know but reporting a bug is always a good idea
<Ademan> diverdude: version?
<Ademan> iceroot: you're right of course
<diverdude> Ademan, 12.10
<Ademan> diverdude: can you provide a command I can use to reproduce the issue?
<diverdude> Ademan, Linux bdi-ThinkPad-W520 3.5.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 01:50:30 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mneuro> I am running Xubuntu 12.10 64 bit with Nvidia driver 310 and I'm noticing my performance in games is about half of what I get in Windows.  Is this to be expected?
<Ademan> (I don't really know gnuplot)
<zuppy> mneuro yeah sounds about right
<diverdude> Ademan, well it says Terminal type set to 'unknown'
<judahitewarrior7> I currently have Ubuntu 12.10 installed, and I am trying to reinstall Windows XP. I can't install it because my hard drive isn't showing up. Can anyone help me?
<diverdude> Ademan, when i load gnuplot
<zuppy> mneuro are you using wine
<Ademan> diverdude: are you launching from a terminal?
<iceroot> mneuro: wine? or steam?
<mneuro> zuppy, no.  The same games in both Windows and Linux via steam
<diverdude> Ademan, yes
<mneuro> One example is Guns of Icarus Online.  30-40 frames per second on full graphics in Windows, 10 frames per second on medium graphics in Ubuntu
<iceroot> mneuro: i am getting the same/better performance on GNU/Linux on all source-games, so normally it should not be slower (using an nvidia optimus card)
<zuppy> mneuro does that include TF2?
<iceroot> mneuro: but i am using the nvidia-driver from the website, not from the repo
<mneuro> Killing Floor in Linux is nearly unplayable for me, stutters and freezes constantly.  In windows its flawless on max settings
<Ademan> diverdude: how are you invoking gnuplot? (and how are you initiating the plot)
<judahitewarrior7> Can anyone help me out?
<mneuro> TF2 is stuttery and about half as good as Windows
<iceroot> mneuro: i was also facing big differences on intel cards with the driver from the repo and newer drivers from a ppa
<diverdude> Ademan, i open a terminal and i write gnuplot
<iceroot> mneuro: so i guess its just a driver issue
<packetfrog> judahitewarrior7 Do you want to get rid of ubuntu?
<mneuro> What driver Should I use if not the one in the repo
<Ademan> Killing floor has caused me a few kernel panics, but I'm using the open source ATI drivers so meh
<judahitewarrior7> packetfrog: Yes
<KingSphinx> mneuro: Did you use the "experimental-310" driver? Or are you using a Radeon graphics card?
<packetfrog> judahitewarrior7 Do you have a live usb or dvd/cd of ubuntu still?
<Ademan> diverdude: Ok so that brings up the gnuplot prompt right? what do you enter there where you're expecting a plot?
<Ntemis> iceroot do i have to remove the " from uuid?
<mneuro> experimental-310
<judahitewarrior7> packetfrog: Yes
<Ntemis> now i have it like this UUID="46273c1f-5095-46c1-9642-2480fdc48f43"
<Ntemis> should i remove the ""
<Ntemis> ?
<zuppy> anyone have any advice about my wifi not connecting to some networks
<KingSphinx> mneuro: Did you disable compositing? Even if Xfce is light, compositing will cause a performance hit.
<packetfrog> judahitewarrior7 boot the live ubuntu. use gparted to make a new partition table on your harddrive  and format it to fat32   then reboot and install winXP
<mneuro> Yes, disabled compositing
<iceroot> Ntemis: use it like in my example
<iceroot> Ntemis: UUID=83c95f5a-a171-4079-8a2c-b964dc4c580f /home/michael/storage ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Ntemis> you dont have "
<Ben64> mneuro: disable multi core rendering
<diverdude> Ademan, yes. and when i launch it like that it says terminal type set to unknown as seen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575559/. i then try to make a plot by doing plot sin(x) and then nothing happens
<mneuro> ?
<segin> Does Lubuntu perform compositing by default?
<packetfrog> judahitewarrior7 Understand?
<Ademan> diverdude: interesting, I plotted sin(x) too... works for me
<judahitewarrior7> packetfrog: thank you
<Ademan> diverdude: you're on regular ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<Ademan> using screen or tmux? over ssh?
<diverdude> Ademan, its just standard ubuntu
<diverdude> Ademan, and i cannot do set terminal x11
<packetfrog> judahitewarrior7 No problem.
<diverdude> Ademan, it seems to have problems finding X11
<Ademan> diverdude: interesting, try this:     "DISPLAY=:0.0 gnuplot"
<Ademan> diverdude: actually, I'm on 12.04 and your version is 0.2 newer than mine, my test may not be valid
<diverdude> Ademan, DISPLAY=:0.0 gnuplot => invalida expression
<Ademan> diverdude: it's a terminal command, not a gnuplot command
<borillion> guys I have debian running off an sdcard and want to configure the fstab, to /dev/mmcblk# how do I know what number to set # as?
<Ademan> diverdude: honestly I don't think it will make a difference, because it should already know what the DISPLAY variable is, but it's worth a try I suppose
<diverdude> Ademan, ahhh i fixed it
<dr_willis_> borillion:  i thunk you may want to use the uuid  not /dev/somthing
<Ademan> diverdude: glad to hear it, what'd you do?
<diverdude> Ademan, sudo apt-get install gnuplot-x11
<dr_willis_> !uuid | borillion
<ubottu> borillion: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<diverdude> Ademan, now my c-api interface also works
<borillion> dr_willis the fstab is blank, how do I set this thing up?
<borillion> oahh got it bot message :P
<borillion> thanks
<anuj> hi
<bloopletech> segin: hey I finally got it working
<segin> okay!
<segin> Did you experience the same problem initially, or did it just go?
<anuj> I want installed application list with thumbnail in ubuntu
<anuj> how can i get this list in a file
<bloopletech> segin: I don't know how to configure this in automake, but in the final Makefiles, you have to change the CXXLINK= line to remove $(AM_LDFLAGS), and you have to change the $(CXXLINK) line o add $(AM_LDFLAGS) before $(LIBS)
<bloopletech> i.e. the -lxyz arguments have to be after the -o blah blah.cpp arguments
<bloopletech> yeah I had the problem you had
<anuj> im new to ubuntu please help
<bloopletech> So it helps, these are the packages I had to install to satisfy the configure dependencies: libsdl-gfx1.2-dev libvisual-0.4-dev libtag1-dev libmpg123-dev
<bloopletech> also: I hope automake is doing something useful for you, because all it seems to be doing is making a giant crappy makefile with tons of stuff that probably never gets used
<segin> okay
<dr_willis_> !clone | anuj
<ubottu> anuj: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dr_willis_> anuj:  theres other commands to get a list of instgalled apps also.  i just dont rember them
<dr_willis_> no idea what 'with thumbnaill' means  in relation to a text list.
<panorain> I need to mount ghostbsd and its been installed on my second hd
<panorain> the first harddrive is running grub v 1.98
<panorain> lucid lynx ubuntu
<panorain> when I installed ghostbsd I did not tick the add bsd bootloader
<dr_willis_> anuj some other ways are here --> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=list+of+installed+packages
<panorain> I plan to use the grub2 bootloader
<dr_willis_> panorain:  mounting is not the same as booting..
<goodtime> ha just installed the kde GUI,"plasma"desktop
<panorain> how am I able to mount then boot bsd at startup with grub?
<dr_willis_> you mount via the /etc/fstab or mount command..  grub configs may pick up the bsd install if you run 'sudo update-grub'
<panorain> can i mount with fstab through lucid right now?
<dr_willis_> you can mount via mount command or a fstab entry normally
<dr_willis_> depending on what filesystem its using
<panorain> ext3 filesystem
<dr_willis_> then you should be able to accerrss it fine
<goodtime> yes panorain
<panorain> could you help me with the terminal commands a bit?
<dr_willis_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis_> sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/make-a-directory-first
<dr_willis_> sdXX is the location of your fs you want to mount. Use sudo blkid to see where its at
<panorain> willis what do you mean by make-a-directory first?
<goodtime> be careful in the fstab panorain
<flintser> goodtime: after i installed plasma, my coldboot time went up almost 20 seconds :) removed it soon afterwards... oh ot >.<
<dr_willis_> panorain:  just whata it says.. MAKE A DIRECTORY
<dr_willis_> it has to exist befor you mount....
<panorain> /dev/fsb1 is loaded with bsd
<goodtime> did you do any overclocking flintser?
<dr_willis_>  fsb1? that sould be a odd device name
<dr_willis_> bsd does not use the same nameing scheme as linux
<panorain> sdb1 excuse me
<dr_willis_> there ya go then :) mount that puppy!
<panorain>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<panorain> /dev/sdb1               1        4847    39081672   a5  FreeBSD
<flintser> goodtime: i don't do overclocking. why?
<panorain> will the mount command stick through reboot?
<dr_willis_> panorain:  of course not
<panorain> will grub pick it up then?
<dr_willis_> grub has NOTHING to do with it.
<goodtime> remember every thing including hardware is a file in linux unlike windows
<dr_willis_> you asked how to mount the filesystem.
<panorain> how can I get mount to stick through a cold boot
<oldude67> panorain, if you run sudo update-grub it will
<flintser> is grub even able to search partitions from another disk?
<dr_willis_> panorain:  thats what the fstab file is all about
<panorain> ahh
<dr_willis_> that dosent look like a ext3 filesystem to me either.
<panorain> will grub pick it up with l-shift on a cold boot then?
<goodtime> if you overclock it might mess you up on the output for a differnt GUI
<dr_willis_> panorain:  you rerun 'update-grub' and see if its detected
<panorain> what does it look like?
<dr_willis_> grub dosent scan for the  otehr oss.. the update-grub commands do.. then configure grub
<yacc_> I just wonder, what during startup configures ethernet devices? It outputs IP-Config: on the console, and it's really fast, udev does not get even enough time usually to rename the devices, which messes up the /etc/network/interfaces based setup.
<goodtime> but the plasma does suck more resourses
<goodtime> yes dr_willis_
<TakeItEZ> panorain: grep menuent /boot/grub/grub.cfg                to see the grub-entries
<goodtime> good advice
<peppo> anyone running 12.10 and Chrome and experiencing Flash fullscreen performance issues? (Flash in Chromium and Firefox is OK)
<goodtime> hmm might be some bugs
<goodtime>  1210
<panorain> can I paste in here?
<flintser> panorain: !paste
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-45-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-45-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-44-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-44-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<flintser> !paste | panorain
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-33-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<FloodBot1> panorain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> panorain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goodtime> paste in the message bar
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-45-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<goodtime> dont flood lol
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-45-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-44-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-44-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<panorain> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-33-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<FloodBot1> panorain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flintser> !paste | panorain
<dr_willis_> time to learn to use a pastebin site dude.
<goodtime> yeah
<panorain> yeah I need to learn alot
<dr_willis_> if you rerun update-grub  it should mention the os's it has found
<TakeItEZ> time to learn reading information on his own
<flintser> oh ubottu.. forgot it cannot say same thing twice fast
<goodtime> go slow
<crazyhorse> hey.. what packages should i install to get a java runtime env?
<judahitewarrior> I have Ubuntu 12.10. I am trying to reinstall Windows XP. My hard drive does not show up in Windows Setup. I was told to use gparted in Ubuntu Live to  format the hard drive to FAT32. But after formatting to FAT32, the hard drive still does not show up in Windows Setup. Can anyone please help?
<goodtime> took me ayear to be a irc pro
<dr_willis_> !java | crazyhorse
<ubottu> crazyhorse: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<goodtime> been in irc 15 years now lol
<dr_willis_> crazyhorse:  iced tea java is in the repos.
<goodtime> well 14
<dr_willis_> goodtime:  youre just a kid.. ;)
<goodtime> im 43 dude
<goodtime> :)
<crazyhorse> goodtime:  since 96.. so do i win?
<flintser> judahitewarrior: is partition table recognizable by xp? and use ntfs, its better.
<crazyhorse> hmmmm 17yrs bam :)
<TakeItEZ> take the "mine is longer" please to -offtopic
<flintser> fat is for usb thumb drives
<goodtime> heh nope 98
<goodtime> i miss thought it
<judahitewarrior> flintser: No, the hard drive partition does not show up at all in Windows XP setup.
<goodtime> i like the maddshark server
<goodtime> phazenet
<crazyhorse> is there anyway to send sudo requests to another computer for authorisation?
<goodtime> etc
<goodtime> uh i wouldnt do that crazyhorse
<TakeItEZ> !enter | goodtime  and see !ot too
<ubottu> goodtime  and see !ot too: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goodtime> unless you wanna be hacked
<panorain> so
<panorain> sudo mount /dev/sd1 /media/sd1 ?
<crazyhorse> goodtime: yeah.. it really depends on the method it uses.. but i need someway of remotly authorising sudo requests
<Kartagis> anybody using mixxx?
<crazyhorse> walking upto the computer every time.. is a pain
<Ntemis> am getting crazy on this
<panorain> i best go read more
<Ntemis> only root can write on mounted raid
<flintser> judahitewarrior: i don't have the time to give extensive support, sorry. but i think http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=2 can help you, grub hasn't cahnged so much since that was made
<panorain> so basically I need to mount
<Ntemis> any clues
<panorain> update grub
<panorain> then?
<TakeItEZ> !permissions | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Ntemis> but is mounted rw
<goodtime> yes panorain
<Ntemis> o.o
<TakeItEZ> Ntemis: what filesystem?
<Ntemis> ext4
<panorain> how do I tell what filesystem bsd is installed under?
<TakeItEZ> Ntemis: so see ubottu and learn about permissions/ownership and groups
<judahitewarrior> flintser: What should I format the hard drive back to, so I can get back into Ubuntu?
<flintser> judahitewarrior: you formatted the whole drive? you need to install ubuntu again if you did that, since full format wipes the whole disk clean. you need to shrink the ubuntu and create a new partition for the unused space after that. the guide i linked will help you with that once you have ubuntu back
<goodtime> in the fstab i would first format then mount panorain
<panorain> I installed bsd through flash drive
<goodtime> sweet
<panorain> should I have mounted through fstab first?
<goodtime> ive never used it
<goodtime> format first panorain
<goodtime> then mount
<flintser> if you have a clean disk now, i suggest you install your xp first and then ubuntu. because it is much easier to do things that way
<TakeItEZ> why should he format something where his bsd is on?
<flintser> judahitewarrior ^^
<panorain> ?
<panorain> I used the whole second harddrive to install bsd
<panorain> 40 gigs
<goodtime> oic i thought it was linux sorry my bad
<panorain> install went great
<goodtime> nice :)
<TakeItEZ> panorain: edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom, add your bsd manually
<panorain> no im trying to setup a dual harddrive os boot
<Ntemis> TakeItEZ: i did a chmod 777 on mounted link and i can create folder but i cannot delete lost and found folder, is it normal?
<iceroot> Ntemis: lost and found directory is a special directory by the file-system, dont try to delete it
<goodtime> bbl
<Ntemis> thats why it doesnt let me?
<TakeItEZ> Ntemis: you shoul dbe able to remove that as root (fsck will recreate it if needed)
<panorain> #!/bin/sh
<panorain> exec tail -n +3 $0
<panorain> # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
<panorain> # menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
<panorain> # the 'exec tail' line above.
<FloodBot1> panorain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ntemis> is it normal to have to chmod 777 on a hdd share that i told it to mount it with read/write access
<judahitewarrior> flintser: I can't install XP at all because Windows XP isn't recognizing my hard drive
<Ntemis> it seems weird to me
<panorain> I think i'm in over my head right now
<panorain> it's humurous though
<panorain> no harm it's fun to learn more
<TakeItEZ> panorain: where did you install the bsd-bootloader?
<panorain> I did not install a bsd bootloader at all
<panorain> I left it unticked
<TakeItEZ> panorain: freebsd?
<panorain> bsd is on /dev/sdb    /dev/sdb1
<panorain> ghostbsd gnome frontend same as bsd
<UBshanky> adamk, I know
<panorain> gnome 2
<panorain> with bsd kernal
<flintser> judahitewarrior: do you have ubuntu live-media at hand? run it, mount your hard drive (go in the file manager and click on it if you dont want to do it manually) and and use gparted. you can see your partitions there. if it is true that you formatted your whole hd, reformat it and dont do any partitions in it. then try xp install again and see if it shows up. it is also possible that something is wrong in bios, or xp needs some weird 
<flintser> judahitewarrior: also if you can still see the ubuntu in it, you can try to do some grub-fiddling in which i cant help since i sck at it
<TakeItEZ> panorain: see http://bit.ly/15mK78C  i'm not sure if that works with your bsd too. add that to the 40_custom file
<Guest30941> what is the best linux distro for use with a i7 system using a ssd and a nvidia gtx 670 i thought it was ubuntu but i have a video bug that i cant get fixed and am not sure if ubuntu will be best for me
<panorain> the one with the chainloader right?
<TakeItEZ> panorain: if you haven't installed a bootloader, you cannot chainload
<flintser> Guest30941: did you install any nvidia drivers?
<chaz68> Hmmm.  On update-manager I'm getting "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<Guest30941> i used the updater and there was only two drivers selectable in the software center and both were buggy
<panorain> I have grub 2 on my primary hd with lucid right now
<helmut_> hi
<panorain> do I have to have a bootloader on drive 2 for bsd?
<TakeItEZ> panorain: if you haven't installed te bsd-bootloader, you cannot chainload
<flintser> Guest30941: was it 12.10 ubuntu? if it was you can go to software sources -> additional drivers
<panorain> oh
<chaz68> Something wrong with the repositories today?
<judahitewarrior> flintser: gparted gives me this error: "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda1 -- Device or resource busy.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting."
<panorain> I can't use grub on my primary hd to load bsd then ?
<panorain> I was reading you could mod grub out
<TakeItEZ> panorain: chainload means "1st bootloader (ubuntu-grub2) loads 2nd bootloader (bsd)"
<chaz68> Maybe I just need to re-check / refresh updates...
<Guest30941> i tried 12.10 but it kept crashing everytime i tried to open diffrent programs and switched to 12.04 and its still buggy
<flintser> judahitewarrior: oh sorry! i was completely wrong i see it now, go in the filemanager and unmount the drive.
<panorain> ahh
<TakeItEZ> panorain: have you seen the 2nd/3rd expamples in the bit.ly link? try the 2nd
<flintser> judahitewarrior: you must not mount the drive before gparted >.<
<panorain> so put that in my grub now n reinstall bsd with loader?
<sahil_> hello
<snoopybbt> hello there!
<Guest30941> i wasnt able to use any mail programs when i had 12.10 on my system
<sahil_> does rsync  work in ubuntu 12.04
<judahitewarrior> flintser: You said go in the filemanager and unmount the drive? I can't exactly find what you're talking about.
<Guest30941> i installed the ubuntu restricted on both 12.10 and 12.04 neither helped
<panorain> im not signed up with that site though
<bviktor> so, why doesn't 12.10 save my shortcut settings
<bviktor> it randomly reverts a random subset to their defaults
<bviktor> after one logout-login, or sometimes two
<bviktor> (gnome-control-center)
<Guest30941> when i go to system settings details graphics the driver for the graphics is unknown
<panorain> takeitez could I use the example from the first link you sent?
<panorain> cause I know kernal is in /boot/loader on the newer bsd
<TakeItEZ> panorain: try it
<panorain> or whatnot I read that
<sahil_> hello is rsync terminal dependent??
<bviktor> dependent?
<panorain> so im gonna add it to my 40 file an save it right
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: its a cli-app, yes. use grsync if you want a gui
<TakeItEZ> panorain: yes, then "sudo update-grub"
<sahil_> i was trying rysnc is the terminal made by elementary team it didnt work
<panorain> is says roo hd0 though
<panorain> is that gonna work with sbc1?
<panorain> or sdb sdb1 excuse me
<panorain> do I need to change that?
<sahil_> _TakeItEZ oh..i dint know i guess then  rsync is absent perhaps... whats the package name?
<TakeItEZ> panorain: use (hd1,1)
<TakeItEZ> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.9-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 292 kB, installed size 620 kB
<panorain> set root=(hd0,1,a) ??????
<panorain> so
<TakeItEZ> panorain: did your bsd use slices?
<panorain> no full drive
<sahil_> tHNX :)
<TakeItEZ> panorain: well, then (hd1,1) ... afaik (hd1,1,a) would be 1st slice. sorry its years ago i last used some bsd-stuff
<panorain> so do the hd1,1 ?
<TakeItEZ> panorain: you'd better ask that in a bsd-channel
<panorain> what am I going to put lucid out of commision?
<panorain> could he pop?
<panorain> on my next boot?
<panorain> I weant fast results here  j/k
<Aci> Hi, can someone help with ndiswrapper I have the driver installed, the device is detected but sudo modprobe ndiswrapper does nothing, I've tried different drivers, followed the docs but nothing has worked
<panorain> update grub now then
<TakeItEZ> panorain: grep menuent /boot/grub/grub.cfg                to see the created grub-entries (don't paste them again, read them)
<panorain> ok
<panorain> what am I looking for I got 3 bsd entries at the bottom of file
<TakeItEZ> panorain: well, so you still have your ubuntu-entries? reboot and test the bsd stuff then, you always may boot back into ubuntu
<panorain> 11 menuent in red
<panorain> yes this looks promising
<TakeItEZ> 11 entries? seems grub has found your bsd now too panorain
<panorain> what else am I missing before reinstalling bsd with the bootloader?
<ejv> Aci: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper
<TakeItEZ> panorain: maybe read the bsd-manual
<panorain> I know i'm working on that
<panorain> i've been reading since 10 am it now 2 am
<panorain> I am slow no doubt
<panorain> I really like lucid lynx
<TakeItEZ> panorain: if your bsd in freebsd-based, read the freebsd-handbook. its one of the best documentations you can get
<panorain> i know
<panorain> I will be doing that
<ejv> non-ubuntu discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please, thanks.
<panorain> welp
<panorain> I think i'm off
<panorain> thanks for your help
<ejv> !enter | panorain
<panorain> very nice of you
<ubottu> panorain: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aci> There's no bugs that seem to fit the same problem and the ones that do appear to be for completely different devices with solutions that don't really effect me
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know why when I run virtual box on my ubuntu 12.10 x64 host in another tty x11 session it suddenly has fewer graphic abilities (aero stopped working in windows 7 guest) but when ran normally from the original x11 session started when you log in graphics are fine (aero works in windows 7 guest)?
<ShapeShifter499> the command I used is "xinit virtualbox -- :1"
<ejv> Aci: file a new bug report and list your hardware; let them decide for you.
<ejv> ShapeShifter499: probably best to try #vbox or the vbox-dev mailing list
<ejv> ShapeShifter499: oh and https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Bugtracker
<ShapeShifter499> ejv, I'll try that thanks
<Monotoko> is there a channel for Ubuntu Mobile?
<Monotoko> development
<ShapeShifter499> Monotoko, #ubuntu-touch
<Monotoko> cheers
<ejv> Monotoko: future reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ShapeShifter499> Monotoko, #ubuntu-arm as well
<raedov> hello guys
<raedov> how can i get blender 2.66 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ejv> raedov: you can obtain blender via PPA: https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/blender
<panorain> ok
<panorain> I am on my other pc
<panorain> I am installing GhostBSD on the second harddrive as I type
<sahil_> hello can some bone help in this matter ,i m getting this error while moving content  to a new home location   >.....mv: cannot move `/home' to `/old_home': Device or resource busy
<burtonium> raedov: go to blender website and download package from there
<burtonium> raedov: and unpack it where you want it to be, you don't need to install it. Just run the binary
<ikonia> sahil_: you can copy it - but not move it
<ikonia> sahil_: something is using your /home directory, so yo ucan't move it
<sahil_> umm may be xchat?? i enabled logging?
<ejv> the PPA is going to be the easiest method to support, and will allow for more seamless updates
<zetheroo> isn't the Noveau driver for Nvidia gfx chipsets?
<ikonia> sahil_: when you login - your user is automatically using /home
<one> and the police will lie to throw one in a cage with them
<ikonia> one: what ?
<raedov> burtonium : thank you so much it works now
<sahil_> aww..  cd / && sudo mv /home /old_home && sudo mkdir /home _______  so i have to use cp instead of mv in this command
<sahil_> ?
<panorain> when is lucid lynx rolling updates finsihed?
<burtonium> raedov: np ;)
<ikonia> panorain: lucid isnt a rolling release
<panorain> oh
<ikonia> sahil_: if something is using /home - yes
<panorain> TakeITeasy are you there?
<sahil_> okey so after copying can i do rm ?
<ikonia> sahil_: not if something is using it
<ejv> if you completely log out as your normal user, and login directly as root, you could then perform that /mv operation; but that's not recommeded practice here.
<sahil_> _ikonika  cp: omitting directory `/home'
<sahil_>  :/
<ikonia> sahil_: you didn't do -r
<ikonia> sahil_: I suggest you man mv and man cp to learn about them before typing them blind
<panorain> I am now getting error: unknown filesystem when I try to load bsd in grub
<panorain> what should I set the drive in the 40 file to?
<sahil_> i followed the  ubuntu wiki :o
<ikonia> panorain: what file system are you running on BSD's boot file system
<panorain> how can i tell ikonia?
<ikonia> panorain: you should know
<ikonia> panorain: you installed it
<panorain> fdisk -l?
<ikonia> panorain: no,
<panorain> gparted?
<sahil_> _ikonika i am doing this now  ______ cd / && sudo cp -r /home /old_home && sudo mkdir /home
<ikonia> panorain: no
<ikonia> sahil_: you can't mkdir - you've not removed it
<ikonia> sahil_: it already exists
<sahil_> _ikonika  it seems umm the command is doing something, anyway i follwed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ikonia> sahil_: you didn't follow that guide - that guide says use mv - you are using cp
<ejv> it also says to use rsync
<sahil_> i used mv before you said i cant use mv if something is using the disk
<panorain> mount
<ikonia> sahil_: yeah, so you're not following that guide
<panorain> claims /dev/sda1 on / ext4
<panorain> ikonia?
<ikonia> panorain: is /dev/sda1 your bsd root partition ?
<panorain> yes
<ikonia> panorain: which one is your ubuntu root partition ?
<panorain> nonono
<sahil_> _ikonika i used the rsync part...
<panorain> /dev/sdb1 is my free bsd drive partition
<raedov> guys after add this ppa "xorg-edgers fresh X crack" and update + upgrade then restart the computer i see an improvements with my intel 2000 HD , what does it do , just i want to know
<sahil_> _ikonika i am on this part Moving /home into /old_home
<ikonia> panorain: right so when I asked "is /dev/sda1 your bsd partition" why did you say "yes"
<panorain> sorry
<sahil_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Moving_.2BAC8-home_into_.2BAC8-old_home
<ikonia> panorain: please waste someone elses time
<ikonia> panorain: I asked you 3 times
<panorain> unknown partition /dev/sdb
<ejv> raedov: all PPA's come with a CHANGELOG / README information. Go to the website and it should be listed.
<sahil_> _ikonika what you say?
<raedov> ejv : yes i see it but still don't understand ! is it new driver or what ?
<ikonia> sahil_: what do I say about what ?
<ejv> raedov: i'm not familiar with xorg development; for specific questions it would be best to contact them directly.
<sahil_> click the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Moving_.2BAC8-home_into_.2BAC8-old_home
<ikonia> sahil_: why ?
<sahil_> i followed the wiki,i am on this part now,its just the anchored part of the webpage
<panorain> please help i'll slow down
<ikonia> sahil_: you're changing that page's instructions, so you're not following it
<ejv> the best intstructions are the ones you make up!
<sahil_> sorry i follwed i tried mv then it said  the device is busy :(
<ikonia> sahil_: yes, and I told you why
<sahil_> so how should i do then?
<ikonia> sahil_: as I told you
<sahil_> i am little confused ... can you repeat?
<raedov> ejv : thank you , i will ask them
<ikonia> sahil_: copy the directory to a spare place, remove the old directory, create a new one
<ejv> raedov: im sure they will be happy to hear that it is working well for you, positive feedback is always welcome.
<sahil_> _ikonika i guess this this does it right? sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.
<ikonia> sahil_: no
<ikonia> sahil_: that is an rsync sync
<ikonia> sahil_: that will make a clone of the directory,
<Ajca> I'm trying to setup lightdm to auto login to a xbmc session but for some reason autologin only works when I reboot the machine. When I exit XBMC I get to lightdm again which asks for user and password. How can I configure lightdm to autologin all the time (not just for the first login) ?
<sahil_> okey then i can copy the content of the clone directory to the new home?
<panorain> ikonia i'm sorry
<ikonia> sahil_: you're syncing /home to /media/home - that is your new home directory
<panorain> mount comes back with only /dev/sda1 on ext4 mounted
<ikonia> sahil_: what are you trying to do exactly
<ikonia> sahil_: as you seem to be copying a directory, removing the directory then moving it back, which makes no sense
<ikonia> sahil_: what exactly do you want to do
<ejv> technically it's a new "copy" of his home directory; until he mounts home at that position or sets up a symlink
<sahil_> i have made a new partion named home, um now i wish to move my current home to the new home along with all the content
<ikonia> sahil_: where is your new partition mounted ?
<sahil_> currently there is nothing in the new partion other den lost and found
<ikonia> sahil_: where is it mounted
<ejv> he's not asking you what's inside of it, he's asking where you access it, it's location
<ikonia> sahil_: please answer the questions I ask - nothing else
<sahil_> i dont know i havnt assigned
<ikonia> sahil_: ok - so this is very simple
<ikonia> sahil_: please give me the partition name of your new /home partition
<sahil_> Home
<ikonia> sahil_: no, that is it's disk device, eg: /dev/sda3
<sahil_> /dev/sda7: LABEL="Home" UUID="780e9498-7fd5-42e0-9c3f-40c131ff8d7d" TYPE="ext4"
<ikonia> sahil_: ok
<ikonia> sahil_: follow these instructions
<ejv> mount /dev/sdX1 /mnt/someplace; rsync -av /media/home /mnt/someplace; voila
<spm_Draget> COmmandline: I have http_proxy="foo" set, and yet apt-add-repository always says 'could not connect   to host' for http://ppa.launchpad.net/texlive-backports/ppa/ubuntu
<ikonia> sahil_: mkdir /tmp/new_home
<ikonia> sahil_: confirm when done
<sahil_> ok done
<spm_Draget> I add to the apt.conf Aquire:http::proxy too, and yet it cannot connect.
<ikonia> sahil_: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /tmp/new_home
<sahil_> done
<ikonia> sahil_: sudo rsync -av /home /tmp/new_home
<sahil_> ys its doing something :)
<sahil_> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.9
<ikonia> sahil_: please confirm when it's done
<sahil_> _ikonika done ent 1292483685 bytes  received 165825 bytes  55006362.13 bytes/sec
<sahil_> total size is 1291694175  speedup is 1.00
<sahil_> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.9]
<ejv> sahil_: most likely you have files in use, may be locked, not a big deal
<ikonia> sahil_: you can run sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /tmp/new_home
<number-7> i have this usb wifi stick and need help to get it to wwork on ubuntu...
<number-7> <number-7> <number-7> its a belkin n150
<number-7> <number-7> <number-7> model F9L1001v1
<number-7> <number-7> <number-7> tiny little stick
<number-7> <number-7> <number-7> with a light on it that doesnt glow with ubuntu
<FloodBot1> number-7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spm_Draget> apt-add-repository uses https. Adding a config for https proxy did solve things
<TakeItEZ> "sent 1292483685 bytes  received 165825 bytes"  <- not a abig deal? most files are missing
<sahil_> should i used that command now?
<ikonia> sahil_: you're welcome to do so to verify all is copied fine
<ejv> TakeItEZ: 1292483685 bytes is 1.2Gb transferred.
<sahil_> _ikonika done well no output or log is displayed...
<ikonia> sahil_: enter the directory /tmp/new_home - look around, make sure it all looks good,
<sahil_> sahil@Cryptospy:~$ sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /tmp/new_home
<sahil_> sahil@Cryptospy:~$
<sahil_> ok
<ikonia> sahil_: if you want to be really sure just do this "sudo cp -Rp /home /tmp/new_home
<Kurdistan> Hi I really hope the idea of rolling release and LTS will be reality. Rolling release that support last point release of every libreoffice would be best instead of supporting every LO release. For beginning of every new LO it is a bit buggy. It shapes well in the last point release of a release.
<ikonia> Kurdistan: that's not a support question
<Kurdistan> ikonia, were can I discussion this?
<sahil_> _ikonika  sahil@Cryptospy:~$ sudo cp -Rp /home /tmp/new_home
<sahil_> cp: cannot stat `/home/sahil/.gvfs': Permission denied
<ikonia> Kurdistan: #ubuntu-discuss ? #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> sahil_: that's ok
<ejv> sahil_: if you want more stdout data you can use additional rsync flags like --verbose, --progress, --stats, and --log-file=<target>; you'd do well to read the rsync documentation.
<ikonia> sahil_: don't worry about that directory, we don't care
<Kurdistan> ikonia, thx.
<sahil_> well you seems most busy person, i am very thank full to have your time :)
 * ejv taps the mic, is this thing on?
<sahil_> ok what should i do now?
<ikonia> sahil_: it's fine, just pay attention to what others like ejv and TakeItEZ have said
<j0d3> hi
<sahil_> ya sure
<ikonia> sahil_: ok - so does /tmp/new_home look like it has your data in ?
<sahil_> well i can now see data in my home partion
<sahil_> partition*
<sahil_> three folders home,lost+found and sahil
<ikonia> sahil_: look in /var/new_home/home
<ikonia> sahil_: do you see all your data
<TakeItEZ>  /tmp/new_home*
<ikonia>  /tmp/new_home/home
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> thank you TakeItEZ
<number-7> i have a problem getting my usb wifi stick to work in ubuntu, its a belkin n150 model F9L1001v1
<sahil_> ya
<ikonia> sahil_: ok - so lets get it mounted, then we'll tidy up
<number-7> what do i do?
<ikonia> sahil_: look in the file /etc/fstab, do you see the line that shows your current /home directory and it's partition identifier ?
<sahil_> so i cut paste manually?
<Ben64> number-7: get a new wifi card?
<sahil_> i edited fstab and added the uuid ..
<ikonia> sahil_: can you please show me the line in your /etc/fstab
<number-7> it works fine in windows 7
<sahil_> ok
<sahil_> <number-7> i have a problem getting my usb wifi
<sahil_> UUID=780e9498-7fd5-42e0-9c3f-40c131ff8d7d   /home    ext3          nodev,nosuid       0       2
<sahil_> UUID=780e9498-7fd5-42e0-9c3f-40c131ff8d7d   /home    ext4          nodev,nosuid       0       2
<number-7> i have a problem getting my usb wifi stick to work in ubuntu,
<number-7> its a belkin n150 model F9L1001v1
<jpds> number-7: Right, best thing to do is return it, and find one that works.
<number-7> it work fine on windows 7
<number-7> and XP
<jpds> number-7: Of course it does!
<jpds> number-7: It was made by Belkin to work on them.
<number-7> well... DUH
<Ben64> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=8072
<number-7> so what do you think i should do?
<Ben64> $7.44 and works out of the box with ubuntu
<sahil_> _ikonika you there?
<number-7> oooo
<number-7> with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Ben64> ....
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: remove the line with "ext3" or put a comment-sign # in front
<Ben64> don't use 8.10
<number-7> only cd i got
<Ben64> upgrade
<Ben64> download a new cd
<sahil_> okey
<jpds> number-7: You do realize that 8.10 is no longer supported?
<sahil_> _takeitez done
<Ben64> hasn't been supported since April of 2010
<jpds> number-7: That could be your problem right there, try the wifi USB with a newer release.
<packetfrog> How to hax planet?
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: _i'd do_ "sudo umount /tmp/new_home" then logout from X, login at console (alt-ctrl-f1), there "cd /tmp" "sudo mv /home /old_home && sudo mkdir /home && sudo mount /home" then "cd; pwd"
<packetfrog> ubuntu command please
<ikonia> packetfrog: grow up please
<ikonia> packetfrog: this is a support channel
<packetfrog> support me in hax planet
<ikonia> packetfrog: enough - last warning
<packetfrog> oooo
<packetfrog> I no hax planet :(
<MindSpark> what is hax planet?
<packetfrog> Off topic.
<jpds> packetfrog: http://www.code.org
<packetfrog> this is a ubuntu support channel.
<packetfrog> !!! Thanks be to you jpds ;)
<ubottu> packetfrog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sahil_> _takeitez so doing from x wont give me this error mv: cannot move `/home' to `/old_home/home': Device or resource busy
<number-7> wow, that  Monoprice thing is so tiny, lol
<MindSpark> ok, peeps, here is one for you. Not necessarily on linux (I am currently on a mac), but I guess you could help me out. Our internal DNS servers are pretty bad, they lock me out of hte internet quite often, so I decided to switch to openDNS. However there are a couple of hosts that are resolved internally with a local domain. Is it possible to kind of set certain hosts to be looked up using specific DNS and the rest on the default one?
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: you cannot mv /home while logged in in X, there are files open. "pwd" should give you "/home/sahil" then
<Ben64> MindSpark: you could just put them in /etc/hosts
<ejv> MindSpark: yup, there is.
<ikonia> MindSpark: you know the rules
<ikonia> MindSpark: we support ubuntu here
<Ben64> oh mac, i just skimmed the question heh
<sahil_> _takeitez i need to log out first right?
<ejv> i love yes/no questions, my favorite!
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: yes
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: _i'd do_ "sudo umount /tmp/new_home" then logout from X, login at console (alt-ctrl-f1), there "cd /tmp" "sudo mv /home /old_home && sudo mkdir /home && sudo mount /home" then "cd; pwd"
<TakeItEZ> sahil_: in that order
<MindSpark> Ben64: I tried that, but that doesn't help. Because apache on that specific host simply does not know how it's called (the hostname is not sent)
<MindSpark> so it doesn't open the right page, if that makes any sense
<Ben64> MindSpark: thats why this is an ubuntu channel
<sahil_> okey lets give it a shot
<number-7> how do i load windows 3.1?
<MindSpark> hmmm… sorry about that. Back in my times, linux people were kind of interested in anything related to OS/computers
<smokie> hey guys, im trying to run something that requires ruby, when i run it, its giving me this msg: Redmine requires Bundler 1.0.21 (you're using 1.0.15). Please install a newer version with `gem install bundler`.
<MindSpark> guess thngs have changed in the last 10 years or so
<MindSpark> things*
<smokie> does anyone know how to maybe restart gem or ruby?
<MindSpark> is ruby ubuntu?
<number-7> and doenst ubuntu come with wine?
<bloopletech> So I finally got my ****** blank screen after login problem fixed
<MindSpark> bloopletech: you running compiz?
<MindSpark> must've been the cache dir, huh?
<airos> hello anyone know how to remove banner from ssh server? in sshd_config I have put "none" on Banner, But when I'm logging in, I see: Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-25-generic i686)
<airos> * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<crazyhorse> i'm finding chromium on ubuntu is very "sluggish"
<crazyhorse> and crashes constantly
<crazyhorse> is it shit for everyone else too?
<bloopletech> The first problem is that the /etc/alternatives script for the libgl1-mesa-glx package got run, which adds a symlink in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ that points to the mesa libGL.so.
<smokie> MindSpark, what do you mean?
<ejv> MindSpark: there's always #linux and #ubuntu-offtopic / #ubuntu-discuss; good luck to you.
<bloopletech> So any process that tried to use libgl.so tried to use software mode when the nvidia driver was already running and so it barfed all over itself
<MindSpark> ejv: here's the thing, hadn't I mentioned "mac", noone would have even noticed
<ejv> MindSpark: lesson learned.
<MindSpark> smokie: nevermind...
<Ben64> except when it didn't work
<Ben64> because macs are weird
<MindSpark> alright, so I have this ubuntu box… ;)
<MindSpark> and I am trying to set DNS up
<Ben64> nope
<MindSpark> thought so. machines
<bloopletech> Fixing that got me a desktop background only after login
<crazyhorse> anyone else use chromium? it's pretty unusable.. i'm just on 12.04, blank install
<packetfrog> MindSpark  They answered your question either way.
<bloopletech> A couple of hours later, it turns out the reason there's no unity shell is because... the unity shell plugin is disabled!
<MindSpark> packetfrog: who did?
<bloopletech> I can only assume that when unity wouldn't start because of the opengl problem, compiz preventatively disabled the unityshell plugin
<number-7>  how do i load ubunto and XP on the same comp?
<bloopletech> GRARGH
<bloopletech> there. Now I feel better
<ejv> MindSpark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<bloopletech> crazyhorse: I use google chrome and it's pretty fast usually
<bloopletech> crazyhorse: what are your system specs?
<packetfrog> <Ben64> MindSpark: you could just put them in /etc/hosts
<Ben64> !dualboot | number-7
<ubottu> number-7: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MindSpark> packetfrog: and I replied to that, because that won't work
<MindSpark> ejv: so installing bind on the client is my only option?
<lordcyfer> Hello everybody
<packetfrog> MindSparj /private/etc/hosts  mac equiv
<bloopletech> MindSpark, what's the issue?
<Ben64> MindSpark, packetfrog, bloopletech: its a mac issue, doesn't belong in #ubuntu
<bloopletech> I'm sure it doesn't
<MindSpark> I am in a network that has some hosts configured to run internally using a domain that only resolves on the local dns
<MindSpark> however this dns is quite bad and keeps dropping every few minutes, and I decided to use open dns instead
<MindSpark> but now, these internal hosts are not being resolved
<packetfrog> Cant you just add those ones in specifically
<MindSpark> packetfrog: are you still talking about /etc/hosts
<MindSpark> ?
<lordcyfer> I need to list of packages use for the keyboard mapping for the desktop environment ? I am doing a very light automatic install.
<bloopletech> And the clients or the servers are linux boxes >_> ?
<sahil> _takeitez still showing device busy :
<packetfrog> So you are using opendns now?
<MindSpark> bloopletech: some are linux, some are others
<packetfrog> and it says what when trying to resolve a local host?
<MindSpark> packetfrog: yes, I am
<MindSpark> packetfrog: it routes me to the opendns search page
<ejv> MindSpark: I'm going to be the voice of profressional reason here and say that if you're using company equipment, it's a bad idea to start circumventing their DNS. Tread carefully.
<MistahSpooky> yo
<packetfrog> Why cant you just add the specific IP's in the host files?
<MindSpark> packetfrog: I am not sure how familiar you are with webservers, but is I set a virtualhost myserver.bla on an internal webserver and it doesn't point to the docroot, then browsing to that server using the ip won't show the page you're looking for
<ejv> MindSpark: That being said, if you could find a local linux platform, you could probably use something like Dnsmasq to configure a DNS forwarder for your $HARDWARE.
<MistahSpooky> im having trouble with usb mounting
<packetfrog> hmm
<crazyhorse> bloopletech: australian?
<TakeItEZ> MistahSpooky: you don't browse them by ip
<cute_walker> hi,  how can i set up a 6over4 tunel?
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: ^^ sry MistahSpooky
<MistahSpooky> haha
<Guest41676> Hi
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: I could if I know the directory structure...
<cute_walker> which tools or packages should i use ?
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: if you add them to hosts-file, you just access them by hostname as usual
<MindSpark> ejv: why do you think it's a bad idea?
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: thats the matter of the hosts-file
<Guest41676> I need help with running Ubuntu inside VirtualBox on Windows 8. Can anybody assist?
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ:  please read my last message to packetfrog
<Jeeves_moss> Guest41676, what did you do?
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: well, seems you aren't very familiar how hostnames are resolved
<MistahSpooky> on windows 8? hhhmmmmm
<Jeeves_moss> MistahSpooky, you should try it.  it's annoying
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: maybe. But it's still not what I need
<packetfrog> MindSpark How else do you connect to the webserver if not ip?
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: your webserver uses vhosts by hostname, you access them by hostname, so what is your problem?
<Guest41676> I installed 12.10 inside VirtualBox and rebooted. The system started. I see X-screen. I do not see any login prompt/window.
<panorain> TakeItEZ can I ask you another question?
<packetfrog> Two cans and a string? :)))
<MistahSpooky> yeah ived tried messing with it but i dont like it...nor do i like the gnome3
<Jeeves_moss> Guest41676, do you have network access to the vbox?  if so, shell in
<ejv> MindSpark: worst case scenario, someone breaks into that system, and starts DNS spoofing / poisoning systems within your workplace. Pink slips hilarity follows.
<Guest41676> I do not know. How can I check?
<MistahSpooky> Jeeves_moss they want a program that can do it for them im assuming
<panorain> should the insmod in the 40_custom grub file be set   zfs  for filesystem ?
<Jeeves_moss> Guest41676, please tag your reply to me so I see it.  And how did you set up the networking?  NATed, or direct?
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: alright, I'll try to explain this again. Maybe I wasn't very clear. So there's a local webserver. It has some running sites, I don't know how this server is set up internally. I.e. I don't have info on virtualhosts and so on. If I connect to that server using ip, I will be sent to document root, and to none of the virtual hosts...
<MistahSpooky> yo Jeeves how do you tag
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: read from my lips: you don't access that host by IP!
<Jeeves_moss> MindSpark, go look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: http://weird-srever.local
<Guest41676> to <Jeeves_moss>: I used directions from couple of sites. Neither of them  said a word about network configuration. I used default.
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: good, so I access it by hostname?
<Jeeves_moss> MistahSpooky, if you start to type my name, and hit tab, it should auto fill.  Otherwise, add my name, and a ,
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: that is why you should add it to hosts-file
<MindSpark> oh god
<Touhou11> panorain: That just means it's loading support for the zfs filesystem as a kernel module afaik
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: 1.2.3.4  my.server1.local my.server2.local
<MistahSpooky> nive
<Jeeves_moss> Guest41676, sorry then, I'm not sure.  Do you have the URLs to hte "howtos" handy?
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: what does the hosts file do?
<MistahSpooky> nice
<jpds> MindSpark: Yeah, you'll have to add it to the hosts file to trick it into thinking you're coming in from the domain.
<MindSpark> internally it just translates some name to some ip address
<Jeeves_moss> MindSpark, it translates host names into IPs locally (not DNS)
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: if you dont even know that, why do you refuse to accept that solution?
<Ben64> why are we filling the chat with mac support now?
<panorain> Touhou11 should I add zfs after insmod?
<MindSpark> Ben64: meanwhile I switched to ubuntu ;)
<Ben64> lies
<MistahSpooky> Ben64, mac and windows
<Ben64> take it somewhere else
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: well you got what you need, goodbye
<Jeeves_moss> TakeItEZ, be nice.
<Touhou11> panorain: Depends if you're using ZFS or not
 * packetfrog tips his cap to TakeItEZ 
<MistahSpooky> Ben64, hahaha
<packetfrog> Your awesome :)
<panorain> Touhou11 I am setting up GhostBSD which uses BSD 9 zfs
<MindSpark> Ben64: hehe, I was lying about the mac earlier on too :P
<Guest41676> to <jeeves_moss>: I looked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/187424/install-windows-7-through-virtual-box-in-ubuntu-12-04   and     http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<MistahSpooky> anyways ubuntu suddenly stopped mounting my usb or cd's
<MistahSpooky> anyone had that problem
<panorain> Or at least I believe it does at this point
<MistahSpooky> ever since an update it went wakko
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: just for your info. Your "solution" does not work. Because I tried it before I even got in here
<MindSpark> now take it ez
<panorain> there is a set root=(.....) under the insmod line what device should be added?
<panorain> would it be the drive output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<MistahSpooky> panorian, is that directed at me?
<packetfrog> MistahSpooky what version
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, 12.04
<panorain> if you could help MistahSpooky that would be great
<l057c0d3r> sorry just joined what is MistahSpooky problem/question
<MistahSpooky> panorain, thing is it reads it in disk util but wont mount
<tcarter> is there any way to get a libc++ clang (not libstdc++) in 12.10 or 13.04 without recompiling clang from scratch?
<panorain> yes MistahSpooky I am having a mounting issue with the drive containing BSD
<TakeItEZ> MindSpark: for your info: its a mac-issue then, it works fine with linux
<MistahSpooky> panorain, you are? or am i? hahaha im having issues with that too
<MindSpark> TakeItEZ: then you still do not understand my problem
<panorain> no I am having problems I am a noob who needs to chill
<MistahSpooky> panorain, haha what ubuntu are you runnin?
<panorain> MistahSpookey are you setting up GhostBSD on a seperate drive from Ubuntu?
<panorain> I am running Lucid Lynx 10.04
<MistahSpooky> panorain, no i used dd to flash the iso to the thumb drive
<panorain> yes I have the image on a thumb drive myself MistahSpookey
<panorain> MistahSpookey I have installed GhostBSD on an individual hd
<MistahSpooky> panorain, check if it shows up in disk utility
<MistahSpooky> panorain, if it does then you might be able to mount it from there
<panorain> It does show up but with unknown filesystem MistahSpooky
<l057c0d3r> ok i think i understand now.. so you have a volume that has a bsd on it.. and you can't get it to mount
<l057c0d3r> correct??
<MistahSpooky> panorain, and why are you running 10.04? its not supported anymore
<bviktor> just upgrade to 13.04 rofl
<bviktor> it's sooooo stable
<panorain> well Mistah Spookey I didn't like 12.04 enough to swap out quite yet
<l057c0d3r> bviktor, i myself dont mind 12.10 with gnome
<l057c0d3r> and a but load of extensions to fix it so it feels like a better system...
<MistahSpooky> panorain, you know you can install 12.04 or 12.10 and install gnome panel so it looks like 10.04
<bviktor> yeah, i love those random error reports
<l057c0d3r> and caior dock to fill in the gaps
<bviktor> and i also love the way it asks me for my sysadmin password and then my wifi password just because i move out of range
<panorain> I did not know that MistahSpooky
<bviktor> and i also love how the networkmanager guys explain why it's perfectly fine for me (even though it is NOT)
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah thats what i use i dont like unity verry much,,,,go figure
<l057c0d3r> bviktor, sounds like a setting issue. because mine never ask me for network password
<bviktor> no it's not a setting
<MistahSpooky> bviktor, ahahahaha
<bviktor> it's a known bug
<panorain> I do not like unity alot either MistahSpooky
<l057c0d3r> panorain, unity uses compiz.. not a fan of compiz
<bviktor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67500/how-to-disable-notification-from-network-manager
<bviktor> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2011-March/msg00214.html
<bviktor> etc
<l057c0d3r> the new gnome3 has a fallback mode that looks and acts a lot like gnome2 did.. but i believe it uses compiz as well..
<MistahSpooky> panorain, anyway we should help you with your mounting problem
<TakeItEZ> !ringtail | bviktor 13.04 is not scope of this channel, your rants pls to +1
<panorain> 1057c0d3r I tend to agree with you about Compiz
<ubottu> bviktor 13.04 is not scope of this channel, your rants pls to +1: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MistahSpooky> i despise gnome3
<l057c0d3r> however gnome-shell is not bad.. u can add a few extensions to make it just like gnome2 was... or even make it better
<bviktor> wtf
<panorain> MistahSpooky that would be awesome
<bviktor> it bugs in 12.10 and 12.04 too
<bviktor> so thank you but no thank you
<packetfrog> MistakSpook use dconf-editor  org.gnome.desktop.media-handling    there should be an automount key there   make sure its set to true?
<l057c0d3r> bviktor, well if your using unity it could be..
<l057c0d3r> i dont havent and wont use it
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, help out panorain with the mounting of the hd
<bviktor> l057c0d3r, lemme tell you, network-manager is not a unity thing
<bviktor> but i'm pretty sure you're aware
<bviktor> just trying to let me down with your pre-cooked answers
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, ima check it out
<bviktor> the network-manager list message is back from 2011, go figure
<packetfrog> whats his problem
<panorain> hi packetfrog
<bviktor> my problem is "defective by design", not that i expect a change, just hopelessly complaining
<bviktor> :)
<panorain> I would like to try and mount a second harddrive that I installed GhostBSD on
<packetfrog> But it is zfs and not recognized
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, im not too good with mounting issues haha
<panorain> packetfrog why doesn't lucid lynx recognize zfs?
<panorain> for that matter I want my next distro using zfs
<l057c0d3r> have you tried sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/hdd -a
<jpds> panorain: Because it's too old for that?
<l057c0d3r> or sdab
<MistahSpooky> jpds, and not supported
<SwedeMike> panorain: http://zfsonlinux.org/ ZFS on linux isn't really something that is done the same way things are usually done on linux, mostly due to licensing problems.
<TakeItEZ> panorain: you'd need grub-1.99 at least
<lordcyfer> @panorain use this ZFS support https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<lordcyfer> It is just great
<lordcyfer> perfect stable
<panorain> well 1057c0d3r my BSD drive is labeled /dev/sdb  /dev/sb1
<lordcyfer> the defaul frequency of auto snapshot is too high
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, thanks that helped with my automount issue
<panorain> I am running grub 1.99
<packetfrog> panorain http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320657
<packetfrog> MistahSpooky Glad :)
<SwedeMike> panorain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS#Linux
<MistahSpooky> the ubuntu community is great haha
<packetfrog> panorain That link shows how to add zfs repo and instal zfs software to deal with your drive.
<lordcyfer> DOn't use ZFS fuse
<packetfrog> MistahSpooky except the lame ops.
<lordcyfer> There is a native support
<lordcyfer> https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<smokie> anyone here can help me out with installing a certain version of Bundler using Gem?
<MistahSpooky> i find it funny theres a thousand users but only 10 talking
<smokie> would really appriciate the help
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, ops?
<packetfrog> Channel moderators/operators
<lordcyfer> @MistahSpooky they fall asleep on there keyboard
<packetfrog> I like how there are a lot of them that wont actually help anyone but they will yell at everyone about stupid things.
<panorain> Thanks alot I think I need to do some reading now
<packetfrog> :D
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, this is the first time using irc, most of the time i figure it out myself or find some old post on a closed forum
<packetfrog> panorain  goto command line and type zfs and hit enter
<MistahSpooky> lordcyfer, ha all 1000?
<panorain> ok
<packetfrog> MistahSpooky IRC was awesome. ten years ago.
<Zorton> who likes what for MTA's nowdays? Postfix? Spam filtering? DSPAM or SpamAssasian?
<lordcyfer> @MistahSpooky you don't hear them snoring ;-)
<panorain> should I  sudo apt-get install zfs-fuse?
<crazyhorse> my launcher bar disappeared.. how do i get it back?
<MistahSpooky> lordcyfer so does your name mean you rap or what
<packetfrog> crazyhorse what version?
<crazyhorse> 12.04
<lordcyfer> @Zorton  My setting is dovecot + postfix
<packetfrog> crazyhorse unity? gnome? kde? xfce? :P
<MistahSpooky> crazyhorse, did use mess with gnome tweeak
<crazyhorse> packetfrog: whatever the default is
<panorain> packetfrog should I install the zfs-fuse?
<crazyhorse> no
<packetfrog> panorain if you typed in zfs on command line and it is installed you can use that.
<lordcyfer> @panorain fuse is a toy
<crazyhorse> fixed it.. went into settings
<l057c0d3r> crazyhorse did you install binary video card drivers
<panorain> lordcyfer what do you mean 'toy' will it work?
<packetfrog> https://groups.google.com/a/zfsonlinux.org/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/zfs-discuss/JGNYD2cl1h8
<crazyhorse> turned some autohid on/autohide off
<crazyhorse> and it reset itself
<crazyhorse> and showed up
<MistahSpooky> nice
<panorain> SON
<AciD`> hi
<MistahSpooky> yo
<lordcyfer> Fuse is a layer to mount filesystem in user environment
<t-mart> panorain: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:zfs-native/stable; sudo apt-get install zfs-linux
<MistahSpooky> packetfrog, so its not like it used to be?
<lordcyfer> You have this implementation : https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<lordcyfer> Wich is great
<AciD`> do you know any apps that can open ics calendar properly, apart from ligthning and korganizer ?
<lordcyfer> i handke around 12 To of HD with it
<packetfrog> panorain Go with t-mart :P
<l057c0d3r> t-mart don't forget the sudo apt-get update before install
<lordcyfer> To backup all my network
<lordcyfer> it is native
<lordcyfer> support all the ZFS option
<Touhou11> AciD`: Mail on OS X
<MistahSpooky> AciD, on what version
<AciD`> :/
<AciD`> 12.10
<panorain> packetfrog should I remove zfs-fuse then?
<t-mart> panorain: yes
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, what DE
<panorain> use the ppa key zfs-linux package instead lordcypher?
<lordcyfer> yes
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > kde, but on 4.10, akonadi is completly broken
<AciD`> hence no more korganizer for me :'(
<panorain> ok
<t-mart> panorain: maybe you need to ask yourself why you should be installing a niche filesystem in the first place
<panorain> I installed the zfs-linux package t-mart
<lordcyfer> @panorain  dpi you know how to use ZFS after ?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, ooo not good....how did it break?
<panorain> i'm gonna try to learn I just really want to get GhostBSD booted up
<l057c0d3r> why use zfs over ext4?
<mengine> ll
<panorain> cause it's self healing
<l057c0d3r> oh because of the bsd
<panorain> yes the bsd
<l057c0d3r> self healing?
<panorain> I bookmarked all the links
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > its just bugged, I opened a bug report for this problem I'm trying to fix for 18 days.. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315934
<ubottu> KDE bug 315934 in ICal file resource "Akonadi can't load resource it created after closing the app (kaddressbook or korganizer)" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<AciD`> so as I _need_ to be able to use my calendar, I'm searching for another app to do that
<lordcyfer> @panorain  after your install is a success http://unixfoo.blogspot.ch/2009/02/zfs-basic-administration-guide.html
<panorain> packetfrog what should I do at this point?
<l057c0d3r> heh i love my android... calender syncs with google.... evolution sync's with google..  my calendar goes everywhere with me
<lordcyfer> run ifs list
<lordcyfer> to check that your module is loaded
<lordcyfer> zfs list
<packetfrog> remove what I told you. Do what t-mart said.
<panorain> I removed zfs-fuse
<packetfrog> <t-mart> panorain: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:zfs-native/stable;sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get install zfs-linux
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, still looking for something hold on
<lordcyfer> @packetfrog you should be pay
<AciD`> ok
<packetfrog> pay?
<packetfrog> lordcyfer,  Huh?
<lordcyfer> giving the command line so precisely
<panorain> alright packetfrog i'm running it
<lordcyfer> should be award
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, did you upgrade to kde 4.10
<packetfrog> lordcyfer,  For what?
<panorain> failed to fetch 404 not found
<lordcyfer> @packetfrog Joke
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > yes I did, using the kubuntu ppa. I tried importing my data in another computer that was still in 3.9.5, without any problem. Hence, akonadi 4.10 is bugged..
<packetfrog> panorain works for me..
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, ahh i see no wonder
<panorain> I did dpkg -l |less
<panorain> rc zfs-fuse
<panorain> packetfrog the package is broken?
<packetfrog> http://zfsonlinux.org/faq.html
<panorain> oops sorry
<panorain> I'm gonna install zfs-fuse
<panorain> I don't know what else to do packetfrog
<ronalds_m> when the hell are there going to be ubuntu tablet, I want one
<Ben64> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<t-mart> panorain: this is a bad idea. you need to spend some time just learning what linux is about. the BSD's aren't any easier.
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, try deleting your old data thats in the home directory then start fresh before importing
<panorain> MistahSpooky are you there?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah whats up
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > I did that by creating a new user, same problem arise
<panorain> t-mart am I going to pop lucid just trying to get it to boot?
<panorain> MistahSpooky should I lay off my GhostBSD deal or press on?
<AciD`> (18 days i'm on this, with only very help from akonadi dev..)
<AciD`> few
<panorain> I want to get that blowfish firewall book for bsd
<MistahSpooky> AciD` did you delete Everything under ~/.local/share/ ?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, its up to you...hows it going so far?
<dawkirst> hi, if I clone a partition on a HDD with bad sectors, will the bad sectors be cloned to the target device?
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > I did have to do that, as I created a new user, copied all my ics and cvf files into another directory, then created new akoandi resource pointing to those dir
<panorain> it's great MistahSpooky I installed zfs-fuse
<AciD`> at first it seems it works
<panorain> reading to get all mounted up on sdb sdb1
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, Everything under ~/.config/akonadi/. as well?
<AciD`> but if you close korganizer|kadressbook nd relaunch it, the data won't load in akonadi
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > yes
<MistahSpooky> panorain, so where you able to mount it? or still unrecognized?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, hhmmm what did you copy over?
<panorain> MistahSpooky Gparted still states /dev/sdb1 is unrecognized
<panorain> I wonder if I need to reboot this machine?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, so you have it on a usb then or a hd
<panorain> MistahSpooky it's on my slave harddrive
<panorain> MistahSpooky all installed with BSD bootloader
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, it only works, so i heard, if you only by copping over your emails only
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > for my contacts, the vcf files from a january backup. For my calendar the ics files from a backup + ics files from a script I made to retrieve ics data from akaondi database (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575932)
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > emails do works fine. I only have problem with vcard and ical files
<n8w> hey guys do u know any graphic editor that automaticaly refresh the content on a change?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, sdb is for usb sda or hda is for the hard drive
<AciD`> n8w > kate
<t-mart> n8w: gedit will alert you of this.
<n8w> AciD`, kate???what?
<stilia-johny> hi there
<n8w> t-mart, ok i will look into it...thx
<panorain> MistahSpooky on my lucidlunx sudo fdisk -l responds with /dev/sdb 40.0 GB  no flash drives plugged into the pc
<stilia-johny> i am trying to setup the zoneminder(dvr software) is anyone having any idea how?
<stilia-johny> thank you
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > and to be more precise, I pasted all those ics files into a folder, imported it with kde 4.9.5, then exported on big std.ics files. That's the file I then used on 4.10, and it only load once..
<apwbdjp> n8w, FYI, it alerts and gives you a button to refresh, it doesn't refresh automatically
<panorain> MistahSpooky the slave harddisk is a 40 GB
<t-mart> n8w: automatic updating might not be such a good idea. are you saying you want it to delete unsaved changes you've made?
<t-mart> n8w: also, with ubuntu, you already have gedit
<AciD`> *one big std.ics file
<MistahSpooky> panorain, thats strange i checked mine right now and its sda for mine
<n8w> t-mart, ye,lets say i have got a picture opened n i will constantly updating the picture...so i wanna see the changes without hittin F5 everytime
<panorain> MistahSpooky when I plug in my flash drive and sudo fdisk -l states 'unable to mount wrong fs type  /dev/sdc4
<panorain> my usb is on /dev/sdc4 MistahSpooky
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, yeah i guessing its the bug....have you tried thunderbird or evolution?
<panorain> MistahSpooky it's got a written .img of GhostBSD what I used to install GhostBSD to my slave 40GB HD
<AciD`> i'll try with evolution
<MistahSpooky> panorain, so gparted doesnt read it? at all?
<panorain> that is correct MistahSpooky should I reboot since installing zfs-fuse?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, ima have to look into that bug....dont want that happening on my machine
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > make backups !
<panorain> gparted= /dev/sdb1 filesystem unknown 37.27 GiB
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah reboot
<panorain> ok MistahSpooky
<t-mart> MistahSpooky: btw, those mappings shouldn't be relied on. they can change at boot. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Persistent_block_device_naming
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, deff!!
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > because some times akonadi just doesn't write your information into the source, but only keeps it in cache, then decide cache is unnecessary, and delete that cache : you lose !
<judd96> giorno
<judd96> !LIST
<ubottu> judd96: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<t-mart> n8w: are you looking for a text editor or an image viewer?
<MistahSpooky> t-mart, thats true but a reboot should help out some...if not then an upgrade might be needed
<crazyhorse> i need to disable two ubuntu shortcuts, alt-shift-up and alt-shift-down
<n8w> t-mart, image editor...
<crazyhorse> i can't find where they ar set
<crazyhorse> are set
<panorain> MistahSpooky it took a bit longer to get into Gnome
<n8w> t-mart, as i have mentioned in the question...havent i?if not sry...too lazy to check it out:)
<panorain> MistahSpooky still unknow /dev/sdb1 in gparted
<panorain> I know somethings wrong
<crazyhorse> actually.. it's just alt-shift-up i need to disable
<panorain> with my mind haha
<t-mart> n8w: you said graphic editor. we thought that meant graphical text editor
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, try the self test on akonadi
<n8w> t-mart, oh sry...that was wrong interpretation from me...
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > what is that ?
<beinghuman> I've added a custom desktop entry and locked it to the launcher, sometimes when I click the icon it will blink and the application won't show up. If I grep it from ps then it shows it's there and I have to kill it.
<beinghuman> this is not a problem with the application itself because if I launch from the terminal it always shows up and doesnt hang
<MistahSpooky> panorain, try manualy mounting it
<t-mart> n8w: anyway, i'd get imagemagick and use the display command and the update option http://www.imagemagick.org/www/display.html
<panorain> Ok MistahSpooky
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, try installing kdepim4
<beinghuman> I've created a .desktop entry to launch an application that launches fine every time from the terminal. However, when I lock it to the unity launcher and try to launch... occasionally the icon will just blink and not launch the application. However, it does launch it but it doesn't show the window because I have to grep it from ps and kill the PID
<MistahSpooky> panorain, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1
<n8w> t-mart, i have got imagemagic...but have never used it,since it looks pretty oldschool to me...ye i will give it a try. thx
<panorain> ok MistahSpooky
<LinaSovereign> Hey !
<MistahSpooky> yo
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > I already have that, how do you launch that self test ? from akonadi console ?
<t-mart> n8w: it's super powerful. you might be surprised
<makara> i'm trying to increase the number of recent documents LibreOffice remembers. It's 10 I want it 20. Is this property set by Ubuntu?
<panorain> MistahSpooky  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1  zfs or ntfs ?
<MistahSpooky> ponarain, zfs
<MistahSpooky> makara, check in the settings for the libreoffice
<MistahSpooky> panorain, did it mount?
<panorain> MistahSpooky no I
<t-mart> makara: first google result: http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/941/can-i-access-a-list-of-recent-documents-longer/
<n8w> t-mart, ye man! like displaying all images within a folder in one window+ update option
<n8w> t-mart, super cool...
<panorain> sudo mount -t zfs-3g /dev/sdb1   I think I am missing something MistahSpooky
<crazyhorse> is there an equivilent of gconf-editor for the default ubuntu gui?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, check /media and see what you have there
<n8w> t-mart, good pick...
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, yeah im not sure how to run it tho
<panorain> media   floppy  floppy0  MistahSpooky nothing more
<artichio> ya til des francai ??
<artichio> ya til des francai ??
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, it runs a test and you can see whats wrong i think think it runs on the terminal
<artichio> french
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > i'm trying to find more info of that "self-test" on the web, without success so far
<MistahSpooky> panorain, mount -t zfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/media try that
<TakeItEZ> MistahSpooky: what is "zfs-3g"?
<artichio> il ny a aucain francai
<TakeItEZ> !fr | artichio
<ubottu> artichio: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<panorain> MistahSpooky sudo mount -t zfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1  ?
<panorain> why 2 media's MistahSpooky?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, kdepim-runtime? do you have that installed
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > yes
<Kotica> Hello  everyone
<Kotica> Does anyone know how to restart gnome session from terminal?
<crazyhorse> this is driving me nuts.... where are the keyboard shortcut settings in ubuntu
<MistahSpooky> panorain, hhmmmm im stuck
<crazyhorse> i can only find a subselection of them in settings
<MistahSpooky> TakeItEZ, help please?
<crazyhorse> i install dconf-tools but that didn't provide them either
<dbugger> hello guys. I have a very slow startup, specially since I log in until the Desktop is functional. I have the System Log Viewer open, but I dont really understand whats going on there. Could anyone help me tackle down the problem?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, the akonadi runs a self test and stores it in a log im trying to find the location of were it is
<panorain> MistahSpooky what do I try to mount /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1  /sda is the HD lucidlynx is on
<panorain> Thanks MistahSpooky for your help though
<panorain> if you think of anything please let me know
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > ah, then I already have that, as during my test I used the `akonadictl start  2>&1 | tee ako.log` command
<Espen_> How can i reset sound profiles like "Stereo Digital Duplex/Analag Stereo Output"? I found the settings in Gnome, but if i switch to Unity they are gone.
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > everything is inthe bug report then..
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, try akonadi start in a terminal
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, try removing the folder: $HOME/.local/share/akonadi/db_data
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > akonadi output only one cryptic error : "can't load resource xxx" of something like that. *not helping*
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > would could that change ?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, sorry its hard trying to help more than one person at a time
<AciD`> :)
<panorain> I'm cool MistahSpooky i'm checking out a forum take a break from it you've been awesome
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, did it help
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > i'm cautious when deleted akonadi cache ; as I said, sometimes akonadi takes time to save the changes to the source, sometimes it just does not
<panorain> MistahSpooky sudo zpool import return a drive and light noise from the drive
<panorain> Do any Ubuntu Distributions support ZFS file structures at this time?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, i see well im stuck...ived looked and tried but no avail
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > are you on 4.10 too ?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, what the output of fdisk -l -u
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, not ubuntu tho
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > so if you try to create a vcarddir resource for instance, point it to a folder where you a have few vcard files, then restart akonadi, does this resource still works ?
<panorain> MistahSpooky what are you wanting me to report exactly looks the same as -l i'll look up the -u quick
<panorain> MistahSpooky how can I paste the output of sudo fdisk -l -u to you here ?
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, well im working backwards trying to see why it works then trying to find a solution like that
<MistahSpooky> panorain, just the gist of it
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, on the test what is the error it gives you?
<panorain> Basically MistaSpooky its got /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5  on primary HD running LucidLynx then  /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1 Are HD 2 BSD
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > the one I mentionned in the bug report : "AkonadiAgentServer(20469): akonadi_ical_resource: Can't find incidence with uid "f36a0552-a73e-4c0d-9945-e772057bfafe" ; item.id() = 521696 ItemRetrieverException : Unable to retrieve item from resource: <html>Invalid item retrieved</html>"
<AciD`> where the f36a0552-a73e-4c0d-9945-e772057bfafe string is the uid the very first row where data is null
<MistahSpooky> panorain, ok hold on
<panorain> ok MistahSpooky
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285676    see if this helps
<ubottu> KDE bug 285676 in Mixed Maildir resource "akonadi blocks kmail because of searching for bogus emails" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Akiva-Mobile> I am trying to install a legacy version of blender so I can use a legacy plugin. Is there a way to do this through ubuntu debs? I tried downloading a deb package, but of course its dependencies could not be satisfied.
<Akiva-Mobile> I believe lucid was the last ubuntu to feature the version of blender I need
<Dulcin> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 12.04 with gnome shell, and I'm trying to figure out how I can change empathy but I can not find a 'settings' menu anywhere. I want to remove the huge avatars from the chat and only see the names / text
<MistahSpooky> panorain, ok try this first go to your terminal, then run sudo mkdir /media/BSD
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > i'm reading that bug report
<panorain> Ok MistahSpooky I created the BSD folder under /media
<graemeglass> Is there anyway of getting gcalc in ubuntu 12.04 to start in advance mode all the time?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/BSD
<panorain> MistahSpooky wait
<MistahSpooky> panorain, exactly like that
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, read the last post
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, you want to remove empathy?
<panorain> MistahSpooky I am installing ubuntu-zfs pzckage now
<panorain> MistahSpooky I will run your mount command next
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, : No I want to change the chat settings, now the avatars are HUGE and I want them gone, but I can not find a menu anywhere and with the F-keys I cant find a settings menu either
<MistahSpooky> panorain, ok let me know what happens
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > I know that this "solution" (which I'm not sure will solve my problem as I tried with a new user already) just delete *every single* pim information you set, like rating, tags, and all..
<AciD`> not good for me :/
<panorain> MistahSpooky  I noticed ubuntu-zfs package uninstalled zfs-fuse I am still compiling
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, how good are you with cli
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, that because it will delete everything that youved imported right
<panorain> MistahSpooky Building initial module for 2.6.32-45-generic kernal still
<AciD`> MistahSpooky > I then don't see the point of deleting nepomuk information, when it seems the problem lies in the vcard/icaldir resource loading
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, well I know my way around
<panorain> looks like a pretty major package done n ow
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, I wouldn't consider myself a pro though :)
<MistahSpooky> AciD`, maybe theres something overlooked a package not set up right or file
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, I have set up a few ubuntu servers in the past, that's where most of my cli knowledge comes from
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, you need to go to  to the directory and edit the fonts
<panorain> MistaSpooky sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/BSD  Maybe wrong device used? doesn't seem to have valid ntfs
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, If you look in the /usr/share/adium/message-styles/[theme, such as ubuntu.AdiumMessageStyle]/Contents/Resources/ path, you'll find two directories:
<panorain> MistahSpooky I am going to zpool import
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, incoming and outgoing
<flcl> how do I quickly zip file "dump.sql" ?
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, In those directories are two files: Content.html NextContent.html
<panorain> MistaSpooky filesystem /dev/sdb1'  cannot be m ounted, unable to open dataset
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, If you go into those files (open in terminal, "sudo gedit Content.html", etc) and manually insert this before and after %message%
<flcl> what is the command to zip single or few files?
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, <font face="Tuffy" size="10">%message%</font>
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, but how will changing the font remove their avatars?
<flcl> zip dump.sql returns error about binary mode... How to zip a file??
<borov> hi, everybody. Maybe somebody knows: why service autofs do not start after system start? After rebooting autofs (service autofs restart), everything start working fine. In syslog i have: automount[5287]: key ".directory" not found in map source
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, oh sorry i misunderstood so the avatar is super huge?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, how did you format your slave
<makara> MistahSpooky, tmart, It's not in the settings, and I've check the 1st google link tmart showed and can't get it to work. I'm not a complete moron.
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, yeah, and the text is just plain text, no markup whatsoever
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, what ubuntu are you running
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, version i mean
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, maybe it's because I removed most unity settings? I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS with gnome shell
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, I removed a bunch of unity packages though
<panorain> MistaSpooky is formatting different then selecting the entire disk for use in the installation screen within GhostBSD? Should I consider using HDshred and reinstalling GhostBSD?
<panorain> MistahSpooky what would be reccomended to format the drive and prepare it for use with zfs GhostBSD?
<llxe> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<maxsus> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, there seams to be a bug causing this
<tanju> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<volkan> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<MistahSpooky> panorain, well is your hd formated yet? oh does your bios read the HD?
<raedov> hello guys , my pc now comes with intel 2000 HD , i bought Nvidia CARD 440 GT - 2GB DDR3 , now i need to reinstall ubuntu or just put the nvidia card and it will use nouveau !!
<panorain> MistahSpooky my bios is reading the harddrives properly
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, ah crap :)
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, try installing a old version of empathy
<panorain> MistahSpooky these are both PATA drives
<obert> hi, someone could teach me on using pastebinit to print a git diff file,please?
<relaks> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<obert> i'd tried git diff && pastebinit
<leader> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, run that in the terminal to begin installation of old empathy for precise,,this should fix your problem
<excel> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<saurov> hello... everyone.. i've just installed 12.10 with selected encrypt my home folder.. i've entered the passphase and got the self generated code but my home folder is not encrypt.. how it work? pls help me
<dr_willis_> saurov:  how do you know its not encrypted?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, hmm strange how new or old is your hd
<resat> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, then run apt-get update
<saurov> i can open my home folder .. no password or something is needed
<crazyhorse> how do i open the current directory in the file explorer?
<crazyhorse> i.e. terminal -> nautilus?
<jrib> crazyhorse: nautilus .
<flintser> saurov: it measn you cannot read it if you for exapmle put that hd in another computer to skip loginscreens etc
<panorain> MistahSpooky It is a slimline 5.25 Maxstor 7200 rpm I used the drive with another distro a month or so ago
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, Iĺl try that, thanks
<crazyhorse> jrib: too much to type :(
<MistahSpooky> crazyhorse, are you tying to run it in root?
<crazyhorse> nah just normla
<crazyhorse> normal
<snodo> is open ssh installed on ubuntu 12.04 by default?
<jrib> snodo: no
<crazyhorse> can i create a symlink to it somewhere?
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, theres more tho once you run that let me know
<jrib> crazyhorse: create an alias
<crazyhorse> sudo ln -s /path/to/nautilus /usr/local/bin/n
<matelot> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<jrib> ugh
<crazyhorse> jrib: how do i do that?
<snodo> jrib: thanks, i been using ssh for sometime, though it was the open ssh software, guess ill have to install it
<jrib> crazyhorse: alias o='nautilus .'
<dr_willis_> crazyhorse:  make a bash alias
<jrib> !ssh > snodo
<ubottu> snodo, please see my private message
<saurov> i've no idea about how that encryption work.. is there any way to restrict access to my home folder?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, do you have another computer? try formating it a diffrt computer
<snodo> *thought
<graemeglass> how do you get gcalctool to start up in specific mode (ie: basic, scientific, financial)
<dr_willis_> !permissions | saurov
<ubottu> saurov: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<crazyhorse> ohh, do i need to add that to ~/.profile?
<jrib> crazyhorse: ~/.bashrc is customary
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, still here?
<crazyhorse> i thought in ubuntu .profile was where you were supposed to dump stuff? or is that not true?
<dengeslz> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<panorain> MistahSpooky I have another pc what should I format it with hdshredder or the inboard distro setup ?
<blrgul> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<clup> BEST Ubuntu support IRC irc.dreamterra.net 6665 #dreamterra
<MistahSpooky> panorain, check and see if another computer can read it first if it cant then it might be something else
<crazyhorse> if i have multiple terminal windows open, how do i jump from one to the next?
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, hello?
<panorain> MistahSpooky ok i'll set it up as an independant master drve
<guang> why "mkfs.vfat testfile" can work,but "mkfs.ntfs testfile" will tell "it is not a block device"?testfile is created by "dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=1M count=128".
<snodo> jrib : thanks ill have a read
<MistahSpooky> panorain, is it a fat partition?
<panorain> MistahSpooky I believe it is a BSD 9 zsf partition
<Letatcest> anyone knows a workaround for microphone in google hangouts?
<Letatcest> i've been searching but have not found the answer
<disty> Hi, the sound has disappeared in my xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> crazyhorse: alt+tab, or super+w
<noaXess> hiho
<panorain>  MistahSpooky it's booting fine as primary drive no slaves
<crazyhorse> alt-tab didn't work
<crazyhorse> what's super?
<crazyhorse> is that like the windows key?
<krux> yes
<MistahSpooky> panorain, so you were running BSD before? or did you get it blank
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, ?????
<noaXess> have killed unity and tried different things to restore.. what i see is a empty desktop... i can right click to get the desktop context menu.. but nothing else
<snodo> jrib: thanks for the link cleared my doubts!!
<noaXess> any hint how to restore it?
<panorain> MistahSpooky I was in LucidLynx before when we are chatting
<crazyhorse> ActionParsnip: windows+w seems to show all the windows, alt-tab doesn' twork
<jrib> snodo: no problem
<crazyhorse> ActionParnsip: ohhhhh alt + tilda works :D
<MistahSpooky> panorain, no i mean the hard drive that wont mount...was it always bsd?
<panorain> MistahSpooky all I did was pull the PATA cable off my LucidLynx drive and plug into BSD but that sucks really I wanted dual bootability
<panorain> MistahSpooky no the drive loads great as primary im in GhostBSD login menu now
<panorain> MistahSpooky nothing wrong with HD sectors on this drive
<flintser> crazyhorse: you can use konsole for tabs, i cant be sure if it works in unity though
<MistahSpooky> panorain, so you want to have both plugged in? and just pick at startup which one to load?
<panorain> I just wanted to have them both hooked up to this pc with a grub menu
<panorain> MistahSpooky yes
<noaXess> i also see the update manager ;).. but no more unity things.. no logout/shutdown ions..
<noaXess> icons ^
<MistahSpooky> panorain, if you want to do that then they both have to be primary you cant have slave
<panorain> MistaSpooky I only have 1 PATA cable how can I make both the drives primary?
<Letatcest> no one on mic problems google voice chat/hangouts? :|
<grahamsavage> sorry dropped out
<MistahSpooky> panorain, ive tried that but it doesnt work...they both have to be primary and you pick from the bios not the grub....grub is only to pick for parttionss on one drive
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/583063b336bf2b2ccdf2 << i'm trying to create an icon in the side launcher to display this application.. or have it come up in spotlight(or whatever the ubuntu-omnibox is called).. i've got one working for sublimetext.. but this one doesn't appear in the alt-f2 .. i ran those commands exactly as is
<HeKToN> It will take years until I start talking the same language as you ...
<MistahSpooky> panorain, the hd has a label on it to tell you how to make it a master...they both have to be master
<panorain> MistahSpooky that does make sense so I will revert my grub 40 file back reupdate grub
<panorain> MistahSpooky jumper settings?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah the jumpers,,
<panorain> MistahSpooky then it will not matter which plug the cable is into which drive correct?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, right
<panorain> MistahSpooky fair enough
<MistahSpooky> panorain, but your gonna have to pick from the bios which one to boot, meaning you have to change the order all the time
<MistahSpooky> panorain, haha i thought you were trying to do something else....but it was easy this whole time haha
<panorain> MistaSpooky I don't get why zpool list won't pony up a drive list of zfs drives after I installed ubuntu-zfs
<panorain> MistaSpooky yes I know sometime I tend to make things overly difficult
<MistahSpooky> panorain, thats true it should read it....
<panorain> MistaSpooky I thought it would be nice to select right from grub though
<panorain> MistaSpooky I am going to send a mail to the team just to ask them about it
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah but idk how to do that....or if you can do it at all
<MistahSpooky> HeKToN, what do you mean
<panorain> MistaSpooky what distro are you using?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, ubuntu, debian, linux mint, arch, chrunchbang, fedora, slax, etc i use all of them
<flintser> noaXess: have you tried to Ctrl+Alt+T at the blank desktop, and to run unity from there? that happened to me once (temporary) and unity launhed from terminal wuite nicely
<flintser> quite*
<panorain> MistahSpooky fair enough
<MistahSpooky> panorain, i rotate every once in a while to get familiar with all of them
<grahamsavage> I've got a running app
<grahamsavage> which i can only select by pressing windows-w and selecting it
<crackth> hello，everybody
<MistahSpooky> panorain, you never know what you can do if you keep learing
<grahamsavage> how can i make it appear in the quick-launch bar on the left?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, learning*
<panorain> MistahSpooky your right BSD has some wild firewalls
<panorain> MistahSpooky I wonder if I have the ability I learned alot talking with you
<MistahSpooky> panorain, i havent tried bsd but i will soon.....what do you mean
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, I am still here, but it I have to restart my pc and still have unsaved work so Ill do it in a bit
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, ok cuz theres more to it
<panorain> MistaSpooky all the links were pretty direct and helpful
<panorain> MistaSpooky my bios doesn't enable either harddrive only C:\
<MistahSpooky> Dulcin, after you do the get the wget and do the update you gotta run apt-get remove empathy empathy-common
<Dulcin> MistahSpooky, rebooting now, so brb
<HeKToN> MistahSpooky, I mean that I`m so beginner with everything don`t even know what is equal to programfiles in ubuntu....
<panorain> I guess I can work around it
<panorain> I never messed much with fdisk and gparted before yesterday
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yup haha hoped i helped some tho
<MistahSpooky> HeKToN, dont worry you learn as you go
<HeKToN> anyway which one is equal to it :D
<panorain> MistahSpooky you did help i'm going to learn more about zfs file system
<MistahSpooky> HeKToN, you wont learn until you encounter a problem, then you expand
<HeKToN> makes sense :)
<panorain> MistahSpooky or get a migraine
<GeorgeSvn> hello everyone
<MistahSpooky> panorain, cool try hitting the local library...some have awesome books on linux
<MistahSpooky> HeKToN, which one is equal to what
<panorain> MistaSpooky I should
<HeKToN> programfiles folder on windows is equal to which one in linux
<MistahSpooky> panorain, for gparted try the wikis its a long read but its worth it
<panorain> MistahSpooky I have been really liking the Launchpad anwsers
<TakeItEZ> !fhs | HeKToN: there is no real equivalent
<ubottu> HeKToN: there is no real equivalent: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<grahamsavage> in terminal what is the paste command?
<flintser> HeKToN: i believe it is /usr/bin :)
<MistahSpooky> HeKToN, sorry i still dont understand hahaha sleepyness kickin in
<TakeItEZ> grahamsavage: pastebinit, if installed
<grahamsavage> oh sorry, i mean paste shortcut
<HeKToN> :)
<HeKToN> thanks
<grahamsavage> copy/paste shortcut
<grahamsavage> ctrl-c does - cancel
<grahamsavage> ctrl-v doesn't work
<MistahSpooky> panorain, launchpad is good just make sure you read the links that are current...some still talk about old stuff
<flintser> HeKToN: although it wont be the same, but the /usr/bin or the /usr/ in whole act as where you will find your binaries what you run
<grahamsavage> i've done right click paste about 1000 times today
<HeKToN> so if I need to find firefox for example I need to go into this folders?
<MistahSpooky> TakeItEZ, where have you been hahaha i had to solve problems on my own for a while until other showed up or woke up haha
<TakeItEZ> HeKToN: "which firefox" will tell you, where the binary is (if it exists)
<panorain> MistahSpooky should I consider getting rid of LucidLynx soon?
<MistahSpooky> panorain, well yeah its not maintained and theres no more updates for it
<TakeItEZ> HeKToN: usually you won't have to cruise through the filesystem to run things, most is in your $PATH(a variable holding pathes to binaries/scrips)
<HeKToN> hm much more convenient than windows
<panorain> MistaSpooky I have been getting updates daily for it there was just a flash update yesterday
<andybrine> hey guys, im just trying to install adobe air though wine with numerous problems. Has anyone managed to install it?
<andybrine> adobe have made a right balls up
<Machtin> Hey guys, is there any direct way to use skydrive like dropbox on ubuntu? Direct meaning not having to use some third-party site?
<andybrine> have searched everywhere and unable to find a solution]
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah but its the last year,, after that then your really out
<Fra_ButBut_> Plop all
<panorain> MistaSpooky yes theres alot of reading etc though thats relatively the same. Unity seemed so odd when I installed 12.04
<n8w> is this a correct syntax for imagemagic to keep updating a given image? display image.jpg -update 1 ?
<TakeItEZ> Machtin: does t support webdav? then use that
<MistahSpooky> andybrine, adobe is a jerk....they dropped support for linux awhile back
<param_> how to launch vm in ubuntu using QEMU ?
<flintser> HeKToN: for example to create a shortcut to chromium browser at your desktop you'd create text-file at desktop called "chromium" and write "#!/bin/bash <enter> /usr/bin/chromium-browser" in it. that is the equivalent of running /usr/bin/chromium-browser at your terminal.
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah but you can install gnome pannel and at the login choose gnome instead of unity and your back
<ikonia> param_: same way as a normal install
<ikonia> param_: a vm should be treated the same way
<andybrine> MistahSpooky, yeah i know they are rubbish
<andybrine> i just need to install something and at the moment I am unable to due to a conflict with adobe air
<Machtin> TakeItEZ: I think it does to some extent. Didn't find out how to get the adress though
<HeKToN> what will be the extension ?
<TakeItEZ> HeKToN: fileextensions are for humans only, files don't need any
<flintser> HeKToN: you dont need one :)
<panorain> MistahGoofy I should probably get moving with it within the next month i'm not super worried about it right now
<flintser> though ubuntu handles xyz.desktop differently than just xyz
<flintser> but that is another thing
<panorain> MistaSpooky have you ever stumbled on Slitaz?
<MistahSpooky> andybrine, try finding an older version of adobe air for linux and use that...way easier
<MistahSpooky> panorain, yeah i have a cd of the latest one
<andybrine> managed to get is resolved :)
<peppo> anyone running 12.10 and Chrome and experiencing Flash fullscreen performance issues? (Flash in Chromium and Firefox is OK)
<SpecialEmily> whats the current state of installing ubuntu on a mac mini?
<MistahSpooky> andybrine, what did you do?
<andybrine> adobe air is such crap but when its needed what can you do :)
<flcl> what is the command to zip single or few files?
<andybrine> i just installed the application through play onlinux and it installed adobe air with it
<dr_willis_> flcl:  checked zip --help for its ussage?
<TakeItEZ> flcl: man zip (zip foo.zip bar)
<MistahSpooky> andybrine, ah yes playonlinux haha
<Machtin> TakeItEZ: I think I got the link to the webdav, but it doesn't seem to just login if I enter webdav://docs.live.com/<mycid> in dolphin, but gets redirected to a login-page
<MistahSpooky> panorain, why do you ask about slitaz
<andybrine> playonlinux is awesome :)
<SpecialEmily> Can someone suggest a mac-mini style device I can run a high-end ubuntu machine on?
<MistahSpooky> andybrine, agreed, i use the ableton thats on there...tho i hope there could be more stuff
<andybrine> lol the application installed but it is now stuck on the manual installation through POL
<flcl> but I can't read
<MistahSpooky> panorain, well im glad i helped but i gotta be going
<flcl> zip dump.sql returns error about binary transfer mode
<MistahSpooky> andybrine, oooo not good! hahaha if you mess with it the program wont install right
<panorain> MistaSpooky I have a p3 with 128 memory I wanted to get it setup but I run into a video card refresh issue. I tried Slitaz 2 with the Vesa but no go.
<HeKToN> flintser, there is an issue when I drop some text file on my Desktop it dissapears :)
<andybrine> MistahSpooky true, its just not running though
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> its still the damn adobe crap which is causing it
<andybrine> what a load of bs :S
<dr_willis_> flcl:   i belive it was mentioned you need to give a zip archive NAME to use for the file to go into
<flintser> HeKToN: I dont understand? from where are you trying to drag'n'drop the file?
<fonty> hi just have a quick question, does anyone know a link for installing ubuntu (or edubuntu) on to and toshiba satellite l800 with amd a8-4500m apu with radeon graphics?  I've installed debian and ubuntu before howver with windows 8, it always reboots when I use grub to select the ubuntu boot, windows 8 still boots but the ubuntu boot causes a reboot every time.
<streulma> hello, what's the best way to run Ubuntu virtually? In Virtualbox?
<dr_willis_> vbox works well. but you may want to use Lubuntu in it
<dawkirst_> hi, how can I bind an IP address of a machine on a local network to a domain name?
<somsip> dawkirst_: create a DNS entry under the domain
<Chaitanya> Hi, I am facing issues with 12.10 the screen goes blan after login?
<Chaitanya> Windows-8 + Virtual Box+ Intel HD 4000
<Chaitanya> Planning to downgrade to 12.04, any help?
<Milestone5> hey guys
<flintser> dawkirst_: if you want to join the computer to the domain, i've used likewise-open succesfully, you need to create the approppriate entry for the domain dns first though.
<dr_willis_> Chaitanya:  whats to help? you reformat and reinstall..
<queer1> just upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 12.10, or so I thought, on "upgrade" accidentally created new home folder and user, how do I go back?
<dr_willis_> queer1:  clarify what you mean..
<dawkirst_> somsip, flintser thanks
<Chaitanya> dr_willis_: Thanks, Thats what i am doing downgrading to 12.04
<queer1> during "upgrade" process, then user setup, no option to resume current user. therefore new user was created along with corresponding home folder
<queer1> I want  to go back to old user and back to 12.04 LTS
<jpds> queer1: Wait, so you used a CD to reinstall with an upgrade?
<dr_willis_> queer1:  what upgrade process? theres no downgradeing.. you reinstall.
<queer1> correct
<dr_willis_> if your /home/ was on its own partion. you should have told the installer  where /home/ was at.
<dr_willis_> you can move /home/ to its own partition affterwards
<jpds> queer1: I think you could of entered the old user details and it would of used that.
<jpds> dr_willis_: The installer can do a reinstall while preserving /home automagically.
<dr_willis_> jpds:  must be a new feature. ;)
<koooli>  ( https://github.com/osdlyrics/osdlyrics ) osdlyrics in "osd" mode shows lyrics at the top-left side of desktop, But in gnome-shell the lyrics goes under the top bar?!
<jpds> dr_willis_: Been around for.... two releases?
<queer1> used current partition.  during install used "upgrade" option
<jpds> dr_willis_: You select a / partition and unmark the format flag.
<jpds> dr_willis_: Then it rm's everything but /home and installs everything.
<dr_willis_> jpds:  hmm.. i recall always seeing a warning when doing that. ;) but i tend to do clean installs.
<queer1> didnt give me that option
<jpds> queer1: That's another option.
<dr_willis_> got my home on its own partition. :) like a good little tux.
<queer1> used graphic install interface
<flintser> dr_willis_: i think it asks at the beginning of install if you want to a) auto-everything b) preserve user-files and do auto-restofit c) do own partitioning
<queer1> i still have my old /home folder but that user is not usable now
<Milestone5> i always do c)
<dawkirst_> somsip, flintser, I've been googling, and it seems there are a few ways to create dns entries. What would your recommend though?
<flintser> dawkirst_: is your domain Windows AD?
<dawkirst_> flintser, no, both computers in this case on Ubuntu
<flintser> ahh... you want to call computers with names instead of ip-addresses?
<dawkirst_> flintser, yes sir :)
<flintser> with two computers it is easy. just edit /etc/hosts :)
<dawkirst_> thanks! :)
<panorain> I just watched a small video on the zfs drive pool
<flintser> dawkirst_: "x.x.x.x hostname" after the localhosts on both computers
<dawkirst_> flintser, thanks
<dawkirst_> flintser, and then should I restart anything
<flintser> i'm not exactly sure, but you can do "sudo service networking restart" to be sure
<dawkirst_> ok
<Antar> Hi
<tyler_d> hello there Antar
<Antar> can any one help ;e please
<flintser> then you can test it by "ping hostname" if it responds it works, also you can try "nslookup hostname" for more info
<Antar> tyler_d
<tyler_d> !help | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Antar> Ok thank you
<Antar_> Hi agin
<Antar_> sorry it is connection problee
<Antar_> m*
<Antar_> i said
<Antar_> while i am try to install ubuntu i got an error
<Antar_> message
<sssdf> the amazing ubuntu
<decci> I am accessing one of my colleague machine remotely through this IP:81.140.78.x. When I logged in and did ifconfig it showed me eth0: as 192.168.x.x. Why I am not able to see public IP
<decci> under interface
<sssdf> each time when i want to volumn down it will go up instead
<Antar_>  "Ubi-partman crashed.  Ubi-partman failed with exit code 10. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuint? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<ztane> decci: the address is NATted
<Antar_> can any one help me
<decci> ztane: I am setting up clonezzilla and need to add gateway and subnet mask for this IP : 81.140.78.x. How to find this?
<decci> ztane: so that I can enter into /etc/network/interface file
<XATRIX> Hi guys, can you advice me something to tune my aggressive power saving ?
<XATRIX> I mean using powertop
<sssdf> and what is powertop
<XATRIX> How can i track things that are triggerring my CPU recently ?
<sssdf> system monitor
<ztane> decci: you do not need to see the public ip on the computer if outward network connections work
<decci> ztane: No, I need to setup Clonezilla which require WAN and LAN IP
<decci> ztane: http://winlinuxnet.blogspot.in/2011/07/step-by-step-installing-clonezilla.html
<decci> ztane: auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static      address 192.168.0.33      netmask 255.255.255.0      gateway 192.168.0.1 auto eth0:0 iface eth0:0 inet static      address 192.168.1.133      netmask 255.255.255.0
<ztane> decci: damnit you cannot setup the subnetmask for any random ip address
<ztane> decci: it is only for ip addresses that are directly connectable, any others go through the gateway
<decci> ztane: Random IP??? what you mean?
<ztane> 81.140.78.x. in this case is a RANDOM IP...
<ztane> it is outside of your colleagues local network obviously
<decci> ztane: Its public IP right? Thats why I am able to access it remotely
<ztane> decci: yes
<decci> ztane: so what I need to mention under eth0 and eth0:0
<decci> ztane: eth0:0 is the LAN and I ahve the details
<decci> ztane: what about eth0:(WAN)
<decci> ztane: Thats 81.x..x right?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ztane> I have absolutely no idea what you are doing: (
<rcmaehl> Is there a way to turn off messages from a specific source from showing in tty terminals
<rcmaehl> Mainly bluetooth errors
<alex88> hello guys, how do I know to which version apt-get will update the package?
<histo> alex88: apt-cache showpkg packagename
<alex88> histo: thanks man!
<thehumanelement> Hey, I have a weird problem, and I have tried Googleing for it - every time start my Ubuntu machine I can't click on the titlebars and sometimes the desktop or the Unity panel. Also it says the keyring hasn't been unlocked (which is supposed to be automatic). If I relogin, the problem goes away. Any ideas?
<thehumanelement> the main problem is the not being able to click on titlebars and sometimes windows
<Letatcest> anyone any idea how to get mic working in hangouts?
<thehumanelement> am now tracking 13.04 but problem exists in 12.04 and 12.10 for me (it's probably my Radeon)
<histo> !raring | thehumanelement
<ubottu> thehumanelement: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<thehumanelement> ubottu it's the same in the last two versions
<ubottu> thehumanelement: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thehumanelement> ubottu don't worry, I won't
<ubottu> thehumanelement: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thehumanelement> Letatcest can you use your mic in other apps?
<histo> !bug | thehumanelement
<ubottu> thehumanelement: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<histo> !sound | Letatcest
<ubottu> Letatcest: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<thehumanelement> I'm not sure it is a bug, because no-one else has it
<_DeBuG_> salvee
<thehumanelement> I can't be the only person using a Radeon 7750 and Ubuntu
<ix_> I have no idea how to set the brightness, it used to work with Unity (settings), but I uninstalled it and I installed openbox
<ix_> xbacklight does not work
<enroxorz-work> is ubuntu liveusb installation suppose to be slow?
<ikonia> enroxorz-work: as slow as your device
<Touhou11> enroxorz-work: It's having to read data from the CD rather than your harddisk, so you figure it out
<ix_> enroxorz-work: it could be quite good on usb3, I think
<enroxorz-work> well. at least its installing on my laptop.
<ix_> how do I set the brightness from the command line?
<samsamsam_> windowsXP option not showing during booting my pc.how do i fix this ???
<thehumanelement> I don't know what package it is with, and so I don't know how to file a bug
<thehumanelement> a
<Letatcest> thehumanelement, tnx, it works in other apps, even steam ;)
<thehumanelement> also it affected me with multiple versions
<Letatcest> thehumanelement, but now i accidentially unplugged the quickcam en plugged it back in, now video doesn't work anymore but mic does
<thehumanelement> well Google Hangouts might use the same plugin that Google Chat uses
<xeorex> After enabling a module, should we do a apache2 restart or an apache2 reload is enough?
<thehumanelement> which *might* be flash based
<thehumanelement> so maybe you need to change your Flash microphone settings
<MykRobinson> yup...
<thehumanelement> try right-clicking on a Flash object in a page and see if you can access the Flash settings
<xeorex> Ok, answer my own question. Restart may be required. In other words, just restart and get on.
<Letatcest> thehumanelement, afaik is google voice not flash based?
<thehumanelement> that's what I'm saying
<thehumanelement> so try that
<thehumanelement> if it's *not* Flash based
<jeeves_moss> how do I search a txt file with wildcards looking for a phone number that's formatted like ***-****?
<thehumanelement> then maybe there is a Google Plugin for it
<thehumanelement> jeeves_moss - you'd probably want to ask on a mailing list for grep or something for that
<thehumanelement> or a computer forensics forum
<jeeves_moss> thehumanelement, I asked in #bash, but I think everyone is asleep
<thehumanelement> hah
<thehumanelement> 'fraid I can't help you with that, I suck
<thehumanelement> Hi Daz646, another Be customer ;)
<thehumanelement> Daz646 - did you hear the news about Sky? Bummer
<jeeves_moss> thehumanelement, I'm just too lazy to learn scripting.  But as I keep doing htis PI work, I need to find out how to do it
<thehumanelement> well
<thehumanelement> if you use the right tools, you will be able to search *all* files, not just plain text files
<jeeves_moss> lol, one would think, but I was able to do a chat dump into a txt so no sense making it more complicated
<Lynxx> hello i have been having problems updating my system, whenever i try to run software update it says failed to connect to repository.... i have tried this several times last few days
<Daz646> Hi humanlement, no i did not head any news about sky.
<Lynxx> i'm on ubuntu 12.10
<MsCourtney> Hi, Graphics acceleration does not seem to be working at all on Ubuntu 12.10
<MsCourtney> Any ideas its an Intel GPU
<Lynxx> this sucks no one wants to help me
<Lynxx> wish i knew MsCourtney , have you tried searching google?
<he77abad> #speechRecognition
<Lynxx> i know thats probably not an answer you'd like to hear.. but it seems the helpers here are passed out
<MsCourtney> Lynxx: Yes
<MsCourtney> Lynxx: Does the Internet work?
<Pici> Lynxx: I need to run in a few minutes, but if you could could get to a terminal and pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update   we'd have some more information to work with
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lynxx> okay
<MsCourtney> Lynxx: You could go in "Configure software sources" and chose a different repository mirror
<Lynxx> Pici,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576436/
<Lynxx> ok MsCourtney
<mike4_> hi is there a usb-boot image I can use to repair my grubloader? Ive installed windows and I cant see the linux loader anymore
<jhutchins_wk> How do I tell what runlevel a system is at?
<Pici> jhutchins_wk: type 'runlevel' in a terminal
<Pici> !runlevel | jhutchins_wk also see
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk also see: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Pici> Lynxx: The ppa that you have added for 'myunity' does either no longer exists, or does not offer any packages for your release of Ubuntu
<Lynxx> okay well how do i remove that? just edit the sources list?
<param> how to guest mount in ubuntu in qemu
<param> ?
<Pici> Lynxx: If you modified your sources.list file directly, yes, otherwise look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  OR you could use the software sources tool and uncheck the appropriate repo there.
<Lynxx> i didnt modify it myself so
<aurelie_> #
<Lynxx> okay  i just unchecked those two.. will find out if this works
<decci> how to run pptx in ubunto i tried to open in libreoffice but no luck
<Lynxx> ty so much so far the updater works
<Lynxx> really appreciate it
<Pici> yay
<Lynxx> i dont want to have a unsecure screwed up machine, and i was wondering why it wasnt downloading updates as usual... it is very appreciated pici :)
<te> jeeves_moss: egrep -Hon "[0-9][0-9][0-9]-[0-9][0-9][0-9]-[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]" *
<enroxorz-work> figured out the issue. the usb port i was on was slower than molassas on a cold winter morn
<Pici> te: why not just "[0-9]{3}-[0-9]{3}-[0-9]{4}"
<param> how to mount guest in ubuntu
<te> Pici: Yep, that's shorter.  works
<decci> how to run pptx in ubunto i tried to open in libreoffice but no luck
<airos> hello everyone, I have a problem, I want to send my logs to a server log on the same LAN. I have configured both client and server log, but on my client, the tcp packet sent is rejected:Mar  1 15:56:36 Jennings syslog-ng[15049]: Syslog connection failed; fd='13', server='AF_INET(10.1.0.51:1999)', error='Connection refused (111)', time_reopen='60' . Anyone can help me?
<nightporter_> Please say me good html php editor for ubuntu, may be with directories tree
<nibbler> airos: your port and your protocol are strange
<Aladin> hi
<xeorex> nightporter_:  sublime text 2
<nibbler> airos: default port is 512, and default protocol is udb
<nibbler> udp, sorry
<Aladin> !list
<ubottu> Aladin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<airos> ok I have changed that to udp
<Aladin> ok
<airos> but there is no firewall rules which can block the traffic, I don't understrand why the port number is important
<xeorex> nightporter_:  netbeans, eclipse, they are all good IDE. Try them and see which one you feel most comfortable with.
<nibbler> airos: if you don't understand why port numbers are important, you should research some basic (ip) networking.
<Aladin> i not understad
<Aladin> help me
<lmat> How do I stop wget? I see a few entries from Google which all recommend CTRL+C, but this doesn't suffice. I specified the -k option (convert links) which doesn't happen if I interrupt with ^c
<Aladin> very difficolt
<lmat> I had to specify a rather deep recursion length, but I don't want to wait for it to stop. Eventually, I want to kill it, *but* I want it to convert the links when done.
<airos> nibbler, yes ok but I have specified that I sent the logs on port 1999 and, on the server, my source listen to port 1999
<nibbler> airos: it does not read like anything would be listening on the server 1999
<xeorex> lmat: using top, then kill the process
<xeorex> lmat: maybe?
<lmat> xeorex: That's even worse :)
<xeorex> lmat: Then I might learn something today
<lmat> :)
<airos> nibbler, I have tried your configuration and there is still the same proble: "Mar  1 16:05:38 Jennings syslog-ng[15481]: Syslog connection broken; fd='9', server='AF_INET(10.1.0.51:512)', time_reopen='60'"
<nibbler> airos: check on the server which port is open (netstat, ip ....)
<xeorex> lmat: have you tried unplug the RJ45 at the back of the server?
<airos> nibbler, ok my port 512 isn't in LISTEN state, how I'm supposed to open it?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, there is a way to recover a password hidden with asterisks from a java application?
<compdoc> the asterisks replace the actual letters of the password. nothing to recover
<ASHER1> Hello
<CrazyGangster> compdoc: even with xwininfo?
<ASHER1> i have something problem i install ubuntu version 10.04 and i no see in folder var folder www
<ASHER1> what i need to do please?
<xeorex> lmat: ctrl+c, then you can resume later on using "$ wget -c path-to-same-file
<ASHER1> help please?
<mdh> ASHER1: isn't that folder for a web server?
<ASHER1> yes
<nibbler> ASHER1: just create it - but make sure you have a webserver isntalled (sudo apt-get install apache2) and why would you use 10.4?
<ASHER1> i try install something and i no see in /var/www
<ASHER1> if i install apache i have folder www?
<nibbler>  ASHER1 to create a folder you can use "mkdir" in the commandline, or just some file manager
<Eagleman> How can i set back the mac address, i changed it with ifconfig hw ether  but i want the default address back
<ASHER1> i try
<ASHER1> this no give to me
<ASHER1> what i need to do?
<ASHER1> install apache and i get folder in var?
<xeorex> ASHER1: sudo mkdir /var/www then sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<ASHER1> ok but i no see in var folder www
<ASHER1> then how i can make?
<excalibr> im wondering if it would be safe to update offline ubuntu on other part through chroot..anyone ever tried that?
<Eagleman> How can i set back the mac address, i changed it with ifconfig hw ether  but i want the default address back
<xeorex> ASHER1:  do you have a var folder at all?
<xeorex> ASHER1: forget that question, sigh
<ASHER1> no
<ASHER1> i inside to file
<ASHER1> and i inside to folder var
<ASHER1> and i no see folder www
<xeorex> What do you get when you run pwd
<Neo-51> Is ubuntu still so unfriendly ?
<ASHER1> this version 10
<mdh> Neo-51: unfriendly to who?
<xeorex> Neo-51: no, it is the easiest.
<xeorex> Neo-51: i'm in love with apt-get and service
<xeorex> ASHER1: did you run "pwd"?
<Eagleman> How can i set back the mac address, i changed it with ifconfig hw ether  but i want the default address back
<Neo-51> xeorex:  & mdh > I don't wanna have to write commands for the simple applications like unzipping, installing etc...
<xeorex> Neo-51: apt-get, that's what I meant. The new versions are never too late too.
<mdh> Neo-51: you don't have to, theres gui apps for installing stuff and file roller to unzip
<xeorex> Neo-51: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client, that it, you have just installed MySQL.
<xeorex> Neo-51:  mdh: I see, I meant server side. I use Desktop too, but Unity is a pain as fas as I am concerned. I like the Window Snapping by default. Ubuntu is very stable overall compared to other I tried.
<xeorex> mdh:  Neo-51: They did work on the Unity taskbar, and it is getting better.
<xeorex> I wish one day they'll with the Snipping tool like on Mac. I miss that a lot.
<nibbler> xeorex: like shutter?
<xeorex> nibbler: yes, like shutter. I'll have a try. It seems a longer process at first sight but maybe they are some nifty shortcuts to look at.
<lordcyfer> Hello everybody
<lmat> xeorex: okay, You may learn something today: http://superuser.com/questions/559400/stop-wget-but-allow-convert-links
<lmat> lordcyfer: yo
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<asdjaputra> Flood?
<CrazyGangster> test
<gordon__> can anyone help me with my video card drivers i have a video glitch
<kerro> hello..
<histo> gordon__: what kind of video card?
<lordcyfer> I am doing a pressed config files and my late_command fail with an exit code 100 i am tired of that
<gordon__> nvidia gtx 670
<histo> !nvidia | gordon__
<ubottu> gordon__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> Umm hi
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> Im running ubuntu from the disk :3
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> wait why are all the cobinations different
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> the has is on shift and 3
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> hash*
<Pilif12p> did you choose a different keyboard layout than what you normally use?
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> not sure, i just shose @try ubuntu@
<Pilif12p> ah, it probably use en-us keyboard before you install
<histo> !keyboard | Dennis8162_Ubunt
<ubottu> Dennis8162_Ubunt: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> ok
<airlynx> I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my new laptop, but Windows 8 is not showing up in grub, even after update-grub.  The Win8 partition is still there but I'm unable to access it (gives an error about the NTFS partition is hibernated), but I have a bad feeling that the Windows installation has a different boot sector when I installed Ubuntu, how do I tell?
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> I want to install ubunti along side windows, can i choose what drive it installs on?
<decci> I am tryign to setup Clonezilla server for fresh installation of Windows images
<dr_willis_> Dennis8162_Ubunt:  yes
<decci> on client machines
<decci> Any idea where shall I put WIndows image which I created
<Aeros> I am trying to get my Behringer Amp to work with Wine, but can't seam to get the usb to recognize the amp. It shows in the lsusb from the terminal
<gordon__> i tried the url for Https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto and i get the message The requested URL /Community/VideoDriverHowto was not found on this server.
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> i never nknew you could use the proframs when runnign from disk
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> this is great <3
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> If only I could use my windows programs on ubuntu :P
<coder2> can any body help me on this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/262735/ubuntu-12-10-not-booting-after-upgrading-kernel-to-3-5-0-25-generic
<Dennis8162_Ubunt> Does andone think @im free@ hen they switch from windws to ubuntu?
<lordcyfer> histo
<lordcyfer> I need you
<compdoc> you used to need me :(
<lordcyfer> .lol
<lordcyfer> I'll show you my bug
<hellonick> hello
<lordcyfer> I am doing a auto install dvd that install bacula
<histo> lordcyfer: huh?
<lordcyfer> sec i prepare my paste
<histo> !wine | denni
<ubottu> denni: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<histo> !wine > dennis8162
<devslash> Is anyone using the latest nightly of ubuntu touch
<histo> !phone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lordcyfer> Here is my problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576665/
<makara> how can I make the file operation dialog visible. I'm moving masses of files and can't find the dialog since a few days ago
<makara> ok. I think its a bug in Nautilus
<tapun42> hi al
<oneliner> makara what options you get when left clicking on the home folder of the left hand side tab? using unity?
<gordon__> if i dont find my video card at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia will it be able to be supported or not ?
<thtanner> What card?
<thtanner> That list is.. older than the hills
<gordon__> nvidia geforce gtx 460
<thtanner> yes install the nvidia proprietary drivers
<gordon__> thanks
<thtanner> that list hasn't been touched in about 3 years it seems
<makara> oneliner, I don't know what you mean by 'home folder'
<gordon__> how do i find out how to install the ncidie proprietary drivers
<gordon__> found it never mind
<makara> oneliner, there's nautilus's orange folder but it's not a separate window
<makara> oneliner, I close it and then there's nothing, but the files operations continue
<makara> oneliner, I tried wmctrl -R "File Operations" and still nothing
<surxenberg> how can i disable the framebuffer console in ubuntu 12.10?
<surxenberg> you guys are a bunch of fags and pansies
<tgm4883> wow
 * tgm4883 wonders if the mods will jump on that and ban him or not
<lordcyfer> I have a pressed setting problem with late_command i needed help Here is my problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576665/
<BluesKaj> he's a chicken , insults then leaves immediately
<lordcyfer> imagine how your life is boring if you spend your time doing that
<Ghost1227> So every time I restart my computer, it reverts my video settings to mirrored display. Any thoughts on why this might happen?
<dr_willis_> Ghost1227: what video chipset.. you are refering to the login screen doing this also?
<zAo^> Does anyone play ta3d? I installed the packages, but dont know how to run it! :$
<marksaitis> Here is a question for you boys :) I have a debian based server on the internet directly connected to an internet IP. Can I make some virtual adapters on it and use vpn and connect some stuff together so my test machine from virtualbox would feel like it is inside a private lan with my server? Any ideas on this one?
<yeehaw> marksaitis: Virtualbox already supports host networking doesn't it?
<mz`> marksaitis: use a pvlan adapter directly
<mz`> yeehaw: exactly
<yeehaw> marksaitis: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<marksaitis> yeehaw, it does... but the scenario I am speeking is a bit more complicated isnt it
<marksaitis> pvlan ?
<marksaitis> my linux server has no GUI
<marksaitis> and i am in my home network and server is in datacentre
<mz`> and the vm is on your home computer ?
<mz`> private vlan
<marksaitis> mz`, yes. vm is on my home computer :)
<marksaitis> and it will be changing locations
<mz`> marksaitis: anyway OF COURSE your server has NO gui :D
<yeehaw> marksaitis: Put openvpn server on the server
<mz`> marksaitis: yup, vpn on the server, client on vm
<mz`> yeehaw: :)
<marksaitis> yeah for sure :))) I was thinking whether openvpn is the only way
<mz`> ssh tunnel ?
<yeehaw> marksaitis: Or IPSEC or anything like that
<marksaitis> I can't do client on vm, I need my vm to feel like in the network even before OS boots :)
<Ghost1227> dr_willis_: login screen seems to work fine, it's a GeForce 2800
<Ghost1227> *8200
<mz`> marksaitis: before ? hem, you can't ;)
<marksaitis> with openvpn will I be able to create virtual adapter on the server?
<yeehaw> marksaitis: Yes
<oconnore> Why does 'sudo apt-get install libftdi-dev:i386' try to remove gcc, my x86/64 version of libftdi, and a bunch of other things?
<dr_willis_> Ghost1227:  your user can run nvidia-settings and configure it on a per user basis
<mz`> oconnore: diff of arch
<marksaitis> mz`, sure I can, i done it before a year ago, it's just all was happening locally between my vm's ... cant remember myself. everything is possible :)
<yeehaw> marksaitis: It creates a TUN/TAP device that is used for the openvpn connection
<oconnore> mz`: diff of arch?
<Ghost1227> dr_willis_: I have...
<mz`> you are using x64 system currently and trying to install 386 packages with dependencies
<mz`> s/386/x86
<antz___> hello. I am reading this and I am a bit confused regarding wireless. So my computer has its own network card? along with "Chipset"???? how does ubuntu knows how to use these?
<marksaitis> mz`, yeehaw I suppose I connect my HOST thru openvpn and then bridge my vm with tap adapter
<oconnore> mz`: I know that. It's supported with multiarch.
<oconnore> mz`: or at least, it's supposed to be supported.
<yeehaw> marksaitis: I think that will work without connecting the adapters if you NAT the vm to the host
<oconnore> mz`: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures -> i386
<marksaitis> I wish there was an quick and easy straight forward openvpn install guide :D
<yeehaw> s/to/trough/
<antz___> i have openvpn installed
<antz___> you just have to tunnel it
<marksaitis> yeehaw, yeah, I will either bridge or smth, must work :)))
<mz`> multiarch.. are you using that into production ,
<mz`> ?
<marksaitis> so openvpn server will also create private network on the server yeah
<yeehaw> marksaitis: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<marksaitis> seen that one, long isnt it :) but I bet that's what it is then
<moog1> hello everybody, somebody can help me for uprade firefox to the 19 from 14 on backtrack 5r3 ?
<marksaitis> thanx anyways, I am going for this one :)
<yeehaw> marksaitis: It's not a lot of work, it's just described very thorough
<Pici> !backtrack | marksaitis
<ubottu> marksaitis: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<marksaitis> I hope so :)
<mdh> anyone want to #wolfgame?
<llutz> Pici: moog1 ;)
<marksaitis> ftw :)
<Ntemis> am facing permissions problems all day
<Ntemis> i cant do anything else and i need some help
<Ntemis> some history
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Well this is the support channel ;-)
<Ntemis> i had raid0 with fstab etc etc ext4 user 0 0
<Ntemis> all ok
<Ntemis> then i backup
<Ntemis> made raid5 out of 4 hdd 2tb
<Ntemis> mounted again
<Ntemis> lost raid name
<holywater> hii is their any release date of next ubuntu
<holywater> ?
<Ntemis> from md0 to md127
<Ntemis> anyway fix it with uuid
<Ntemis> then i thought time to get using it
<Ntemis> i couldnt write on the mounted partition
<yeehaw> !release | holywater
<ubottu> holywater: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ntemis> i chmod -r all the mounted share
<Ntemis> 777
<holywater> thanks yeehaw and ubottu
<Ntemis> all seemed to be ok
<llutz> !enter | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<totic> Hi, my Ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing (not even the caps lock work) about twice a day, what files should I look at to try to determine whats causing it to freeze?
<yeehaw> Ntemis: You did 777 on the complete filesystem?
<Ntemis> then i installed torrent client and newsgroups client
<Ntemis> they cant write on the partition
<K4k> Hi, in Ubuntu 12.10, when I choose "Change desktop background" from the right click menu on the desktop, it just takes me to the system settings window. There does not appear to be a way to change the desktop background. Has this changed since 12.04?
<Ntemis> so i went back to fstab and edit again the uuid
<yeehaw> totic: Try the log files in /var/log/
<holywater> cool next release is on aprill :)
<Ntemis> now my fstab is like this
<Ntemis> UUID=46273c1f-5095-46c1-9642-2480fdc48f43	/home/demetris/Shares	ext4        defaults,acl,user_xattr,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv1,noatime,nodiratime      0      2
<Ntemis> still no fix
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Stop and use paste.ubuntu.com
<Ntemis> please help
<yeehaw> Ntemis: First of all, did  you chmod 777 the complete filesystem?
<Ntemis> yes
<yeehaw> Ntemis: I would suggest a complete reinstall. Fixing that will be an utter pain in the ass. Salvage all important data to dropbox or something like that and reinstall
<Ntemis> reinstall what?
<blazemore> You cannot recover easily from a chmod 777 -R /
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Ubuntu
<blazemore> Ntemis: Ubuntu
<Ntemis> omg
<Ntemis> am on a server
<Ntemis> 12.04.2
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Not production I hope?
<Ntemis> not yet no
<Ntemis> what i did wrong?
<blazemore> Ntemis: I didn't get the whole discussion, but did you break it?
<Ntemis> why 777 hurts so much
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Is it locally? And do you have data?
<K4k> 777 shouldn't prevent write capability
<blazemore> Ntemis: http://serverfault.com/questions/364677/why-is-chmod-r-777-destructive
<K4k> oh, 777 on /, nvm
<bijoo> Hi; anyone got NVIDIA GTX 670MX (or similar card) to properly work on Ubuntu 12.10? Believe me when I say I stayed up till 5am trying to fix it and again for past 3 hours since I woke up.
<bijoo> FYI I've googled everything I could find and tried many different solutions. Please help if you are knowledge-able in this area.
<Ntemis> blazemore: is not on os is 777 only on raid5 share partition
<Ntemis> i can destroy it and redo
<blazemore> Oh
<blazemore> Do that, then
<Ntemis> but why
<yeehaw> Ntemis: There is no data on it?
<Ntemis> some gigs
<blazemore> bijoo: Have you tried using the built-in driver installer tool?
<Ntemis> not much
<Ntemis> i can stop raid, reformat and re mount
<bijoo> blazemore: the built-in driver installer tool? Is that the J- something? I actually have not, but I'll try googling it right now.
<Ntemis> will be ok then right?
<yeehaw> Ntemis: What manual did you use for the creation of the Raid set?
<Ntemis> from web links
<blazemore> bijoo: that should be the first thing to try
<blazemore> bijoo: jockey-gtk
<bijoo> blazemore: if you're referring to sudo apt-get install nvidia-* (e.g. settings, current-dev, etc.) I have.
<bijoo> Oh ok.Thanks blazemore .
<yeehaw> Ntemis: That's a big place you know, the internet
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Please be more specific
<Ntemis> yeehaw: was something like mdadm --create raid=5 /dev/md0 devices=4 /dev/sdx /dev/sdy etc
<Ntemis> standard things
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Try reading trough this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517282
<yeehaw> Ntemis: It might help you understand what you did wrong and also: Never chmod 777 anything, ever
<Ntemis> ok
<Ntemis> thanks for the link
<Ntemis> i am 100% my creation was the same
<Ntemis> exept devices=4
<yeehaw> Ntemis: Well than you should have no problems creating a working RAID-set if that's the case..
<blazemore> yeehaw: "Never chmod 777 anything, ever" is a bold statement
<Ntemis> after mdstat said all was ok and raid was clean
<Ntemis> i did this to a clean raid 5
<Ntemis> mkfs.ext4 -b 4096 -E stride=128,stripe-width=384 /dev/md0
<yeehaw> blazemore: Yeah I know, there are a few exceptions like the /tmp folder
<Ntemis> mkfs.ext4 -O 64bit /dev/md0
<Ntemis> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0
<Ntemis> and i started using it
<yeehaw> blazemore: But for normal users it's not needed often. And you should not use it if you do not know what it does
<Ntemis> aor i thought i could
<Ntemis> ;p
<Ntemis> alas
<Ntemis> permission demon strike
<Ntemis> ah ofc i mount it first :)
<Ntemis> as i said i had raid0
<Ntemis> so i just mount -a
<Ntemis> and all was back to normal, or i thought
<Ntemis> now am lost
<yeehaw> Ntemis: I'm not a tutorial. And I can't magically tell you what you did wrong. But I do know that the tutorial I linked should work given you follow it properly
<Quest> how to invert colors (black goes white and white versa) in krita?
<Ntemis> yeehaw: okey
<blazemore> Quest: Filter -> Adjust -> Invert
<Dennis8162> Hey, wheere can i get that ubuntu wallpaper of the train station, its not inculded in the lates version :(
<Quest> blazemore,  great. how to make an image as grey scale?
<Ntemis> yeehaw: i just saqw where i did wrong
<Ntemis> saw
<zAo^> Dennis8162: http://nzbindex.nl/download/23147368/Total-Annihilation-Classic-No-install-just-run-total-annihilation.rar-18.nzb << one of these?
<Ntemis> sudo chown -R tore:tore /home/tore/raid
<sgfgdf> hello, guys! i have ubuntu 2.6.38-8-server as a virtual machine, and now i want to upgrade postgresql 8.4 to 9.x, but apt-cache search postgresql shows only old versions. i did "sudo apt-get update" before.
<blazemore> Quest: http://google.com
<Dennis8162> ahh kust found it
<Dennis8162> its the 2nd one down here: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/new-set-of-14-wallpapers-for-ubuntu.html
<blazemore> Quest: Not to be rude, but I just googled "Krita invert colours" - I've never even heard of krita before today
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: What does cat /ets/lsb-release give you?
<zAo^> sgfgdf: you should upgrade Ubuntu I guess
<sgfgdf> yeehaw, DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
<Quest> blazemore,  i did the same. nevermind. thanks
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: Upgrade your OS or use a third party ppa
<airlynx> I solved my problem of Win8 not showing up in grub using boot-repair, this should really be included in the Ubuntu repositories
<MsCourtney> Hi, I graphics acceleration is not working on 12.10. Its an Intel GPU. Any ideas?
<Dennis8162> thanks
<blazemore> airlynx: update-grub is included by default with Ubuntu
<sgfgdf> yeehaw, what is the painless way to upgrade without breaking things (and installing minimal thnigs needed)? it is server version so there is no GUI fortunately.
<airlynx> blazemore, update-grub was not doing the trick, I needed to use boot-repair because Ubuntu and Windows had different mbr's on my hdd
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: Sudo do-release-upgrade -a
<kerro> good night everyone
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: If I recall correctly
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: Without -a apparently
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: But I would recommend doing a back-up. It might cause weird problems
<sgfgdf> yeehaw, even if i don't have GUI?
<Santosh> Hello !
<zero_coder> hi Santosh
<Guest44935> Im new to Xchat. This is very new to me.
<thinkn> how does i give a standard user rights to start an application that you need to be root to access?
<lordcyfer> @sgfgdf you want to upgrade
<lordcyfer> or a distribution upgrade ?
<sgfgdf> lordcyfer, i don't have postgresql 9.x when i search for it with apt-cache search postgresql so it appears i have DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 and people suggested to upgrade ubuntu.
<MoPac> Hi - I'm having an odd problem re: files in a mounted encfs folder. If I put openvpn client certificate files on my desktop, the connection works.  But if I drop those same files to a mounted encfs folder and point the openvpn configuration to them there, the connection fails.  Any ideas?
<llutz> thinkn: read "man sudoers"
<zAo^> thinkn: like which application? It really depends
<yeehaw> sgfgdf: Yes
<lordcyfer> so
<thinkn> zAo^, openvpn in this case
<lordcyfer> You need a distribution upgrade
<lordcyfer> sudo su -
<lordcyfer> to be root
<lordcyfer> then
<zAo^> thinkn: read the sudoers manual :)
<lordcyfer> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<thinkn> so i dont have to login as admin each time to start the vpn client, for then later log into the regular user
<lordcyfer> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Soham> What is this ? how oto change the nick name ?!
<thinkn> zAo^, where is it the manual?
<lifebird64> can anyone point me in the right direction to even START troubleshooting this: Ubuntu 12.10 suspend seems to work, but will not wake up. Is there some guide to intelligently working through this issue?
<flcl> guys, how to check who is owner of file?
<sgfgdf> lordcyfer, yeehaw points me to "sudo do-release-upgrade" and do a backup before it could broke some things.
<yeehaw> lordcyfer: WRONG, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do a distribution upgrade
<zAo^> thinkn: did you read it??
<flcl> ls -la has two columns, which one is the owner?
<zAo^> thinkn: or just add the user to the sudo group... (will be full root!!)
<lordcyfer> sicne yehen yeehaw ?
<yeehaw> lordcyfer: Only if you first manually edit the sources.list
<llutz> flcl: 1st
<kodak> ciaolist
<thinkn> zAo^, no, where is the manual?
<lordcyfer> yeehaw: is totally right
<MoPac> re: my problem above -- could this have to do with user permissions to read the plaintest data from encfs?
<zAo^> thinkn: man sudoers
<yeehaw> lordcyfer: What?
<lordcyfer> i forgot this step
<glphvgacs> hello, i have libncurses5-dev installed on the system but i get this error msg:
<glphvgacs> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -libncursesw
<lordcyfer> it was since when
<yeehaw> lordcyfer: And the do-release-upgrade command is the best way in ubuntu
<sgfgdf> lordcyfer, so you suggest too to use his way?
<glphvgacs> what's the right switch to pass to ld?
<thinkn> in terminal you mean?(im sitting on a windows computer now, dont have inet on my ubuntu pc
<yeehaw> !do-release-upgrade | sgfgdf
<lordcyfer> I am old skool
<zAo^> lol; I still do that too :$
<yeehaw> !distupgrade | sgfgdf
<ubottu> sgfgdf: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<sgfgdf> yeehaw, lordcyfer, thank you very much for the help, guys!
<lordcyfer> but backup
<yeehaw> !upgrade | sgfgdf
<ubottu> sgfgdf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<thinkn> zAo^, : should i type that in terminal you mean? "man sudoers" ?
<lordcyfer> and also check if you really need postgres
<zAo^> thinkn: yes
<Capprentice> Anyone have exprience of installing Cadence on Ubuntu 12 ?
<thinkn> i will not give root access to a regular user, then the purpose is gone ;)
<lordcyfer> guys is it a joke
<thinkn> ok, thnx, then i have some reading to doo tonight
<flcl> llutz: thx!
<lordcyfer> This guide tell you to get the version with the GUI
<lordcyfer> Let's be serious a bit
<thinkn> zAo^, is it a manual for how to get openvpn to start automatic when i start my computer as well?
<zAo^> thinkn: sorry, no
<thinkn> im tired of wring all the commands everytime internet fall out, 00
<thinkn> ++
<lordcyfer> do a crontab
<flcl> how to see all users list?
<lordcyfer> with a little check every minutes
<lordcyfer> and restart your openvpn client in case of
<llutz> thinkn: why don't you use the vpn-addon in networkmanager, it doesn't need root
<lordcyfer> do this crontab as root
<thinkn> lordcyfer, "do a crontab" iam new to that phrase
<kerro> how to look pasted code in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<thinkn> llutz, : because it wont work on openvpn anymore
<thinkn> after ubuntu 10
<llutz> thinkn: works fine here
<thinkn> i cant get it in there
<lordcyfer> @thinkn you don't know what is a crontab ?
<thinkn> lordcyfer, not sure
<zAo^> flcl: cat /etc/passwd
<thinkn> lordcyfer, maybe i know in my language
<thinkn> but i dont know crontab no
<llutz> flcl: getent passwd
<lordcyfer> google it
<lordcyfer> it is the basic unix scheduler since 30 years
<thinkn> lordcyfer, ooh, crontab was what i where looking for!
<thinkn> thnx!
<bijoo> Hey blazemore;  i used software-properties-gtk (replacement of jockey-gtk) and I don't see any options for the Additional Drivers for NVIDIA; still stuck; any help is appreciated.
<thinkn> im still a noob to linux even though i have used it some years
<Capprentice> How to stop mysql from autostarting on ubuntu 12 ?
<Capprentice> any help ??
<flcl> llutz: thanks! :)
<Capprentice> hi flcl can you help me ?
<llutz> Capprentice: sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/mysql.override"
<Capprentice> ok.
<Capprentice> thanks @ llutz. What will the command do ?
<llutz> Capprentice: create a special file which tells upstart not to start mysql
<Capprentice> ok . Is this I will need ?
<Nite_shades> anyone using chrubuntu
<Capprentice> afetr doing this can I still be able to start as sudo service mysql start ?
<thinkn> Capprentice, to you have a comand for autostarting openvpn at startup as well ?
<thinkn> :)
<llutz> Capprentice: yes, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<thinkn> do you*
<Capprentice> k
<flcl> I can change owner of file from root to "admin" and from "admin" to root... But I can not change owner to user "tester". What can be the reason? I get no error message
<llutz> fcoury: do you have a user "tester"?
<flcl> yes
<flcl> although when I try to login to SSH as "tester" PuTTY just closes itself...
<llutz> flcl: "getent passwd tester "
<flcl> tester:x:500:502::/var/www/admin/data/www/testores.fullycoolly.com:/bin/date
<flcl> ffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<flcl> please don't hack me
<flcl> :)
<llutz> flcl: how did you add that user? bin/date as shell, interesting
 * LaserShark hacks you
<llutz> flcl: that user cannot login /no valid login shell/, but why chown fails... what was your exact command?
<flcl> T_T
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, it is possible to recover a java application password behind asterisks though memory dump?
<lordcyfer> @thinkn if you use the standard package
<lordcyfer> oh no the client sorry
<lordcyfer> add the command et then of /etc/rc.local
<shark> eae, galera
<shark> do bang
<tjingboem> can 2 nvidia cards produce different images on 4 monitors? (like 2 * twinview)
<shark> No, they can't
<shark> you should .
<tjingboem> pitty
<thinkn> lordcyfer, add the command "et" ? then of "/etc/rc.local" ? didnt quite get it
<lordcyfer> rc.local
<lordcyfer> is the last script execute before the login
<thinkn> instead of init.d ?
<thinkn> oh
<shark> Is possible i change my desktop interface, i mean the task bar, ? change all the icon of ubuntu or replace it to another icons like backtrack icon ?
<thinkn> i see
<lordcyfer> rc.local is the last script start by init
<thinkn> i see
<eipi10> #join #linux-kernel
<thinkn> thnks again
<lordcyfer> init.d is a folder containing the services
<lordcyfer> then you have the rcX.d
<lordcyfer> with X as a runlevel
<lordcyfer> You don't need all of that
<llutz> !runlevel | lordcyfer
<ubottu> lordcyfer: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<thinkn> lordcyfer, i know, but was thikning you maybe meant i should move it there or something.. didnt understand it at first, but i doo now
<llutz> !upstart | lordcyfer
<ubottu> lordcyfer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<shark> ubottu
<shark> AHAHAH, not original name
<shark> You should change your life,
<shark> AFSHDUSDUHADFUHUHSSUHUHDFUHDFSUHD
<shark> it's joke
<FloodBot1> shark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shark> zica da galayxa
<lordcyfer> lol
<thinkn> lordcyfer, ok, so rcX running after rc.local ?
<lordcyfer> yes llutz  i know
<lordcyfer> no
<lordcyfer> rc.local is the LAST one in any case
<thinkn> okok
<thinkn> got a little confusedf
<lordcyfer> add your command to /etc/rc.local
<thinkn> that i got ;)
<shark> VAI TOMAR NO SEU CU ><
<shark> You got my egg's inside your mouth
<mdh> ???????
<thinkn> but what will the command for typing in passwd and changing dns bee? (changing dns i understand) but for typing in pswd?
<Capprentice> Anyone tried using Cadence on Ubuntu 12.04 as Default Pulseaudio to Jack switcher ?
<thinkn> pass for the openvpn
<thinkn> i will try it out and get back to you:)
<thinkn> thanks!
<capella> somehow i've hosed the gnome-search-tool behaviours ... when right-clicking search results and selecting |open in containing folder| it just tries to actually open the result ... hmmm ... how would I reset this...(?)
<zAo^> Can anyone help with vncviewer to a Mac OS machine? All I get is a grey screen (where the login should be)
<Capprentice> Why using VNC ? Why not use teamviewer ?
<zAo^> Capprentice: dont know :) I used vnc way back
<Capprentice> oh. Ok
<zAo^> Capprentice: what is it called in the repos?
<Capprentice> Just teamviewer
<holstein> zAo^: its not.. teamviewer is a commercial product
<zAo^> ah, there you go.
<holstein> zAo^: i do use it to and from osx, and it works well
<zAo^> vnc should work though
<delinquentme> SO I'd like to be able to run bundle install
<zAo^> holstein: teamviewer you mean?
<holstein> zAo^: should.. but is it server side? can you connect locally on the mac?
<delinquentme> so I think I'm trying to add the bundler path to my $PATH var ... in my ~/.bashrc .. ja?
<holstein> zAo^: yes... teamviewer works to and from osx.. i use it to and from osx
<zAo^> holstein: yes: vnc betwean macs and Windows works
<VGusev2007> I think VNC is a rather slow...
<holstein> zAo^: so, its client side with ubuntu? have you tried remmina?
<VGusev2007> But I use it for Mac, Linux, Windows
<zAo^> te
<holstein> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu8 (quantal), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB
<jY> is there anyway in the interfaces file to set a interface to not load on bootup
<jY> but i can still do ifup on
<nacitar> I just changed my /etc/network/interfaces to put a static ip on eth0, but stopping/restarting networking doesn't use it.  Furthermore, if I ifconfig eth0 down, restarting networking doesn't bring it back up (and ifup eth0 says eth0 isnt configured)
<holstein> jY: you can blacklist the module
<jY> holstein: what if it's like eth0:1 ?
<holstein> nacitar: i would just double check the static ip config
<VGusev2007> You can remove auto eht* from /etc/network/interfaces
<holstein> jY: you can blacklist the module for the device you dont want to use
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zAo^> holstein: trying now, thnx
<VGusev2007> it is so hard
<VGusev2007> just remove auto eth* from interfaces
<nacitar> holstein: it's jsut like http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/ says to do it
<zAo^> holstein: it connects, shows the login screen, but cant type the password
<holstein> nacitar: sure, but doublecheck your entries.. they will be specific to your network
<VGusev2007> jY: go to: /etc/network/interfaces and comment: auto eth0 or whatever you need
<nacitar> holstein: even if they're wrong, the interface should be coming up though (just not functional), aye?
<nacitar> holstein: ifconfig isn't even showing the interface when i restart networking
<jY> VGusev2007: thanks.. works
<holstein> zAo^: with remmina? what do you use in windows? maybe you can run that natively or in wine.. at least as a test
<holstein> nacitar: i would start over.. use auto, and see that the device is working...
<zAo^> holstein: lol. Sorry, no wine on this machine
<nacitar> holstein: with just auto eth0, as before, restarting networking still doesn't bring it up
<nacitar> holstein: ifup eth0 says it "isn't configured" so if i could just figure out why it thinks that it would be swell.
<nacitar> i feel that these are related problems.
<maslen> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.10, x86-64, and when using nautilus, X is completely destroying my CPU (97%, for minutes, for opening a single directory). How can I fix this?
<JakeDust> Hello, I need help with setting up the resolution on 12.10.
<Capprentice> maslen:Do a reinstall
<JakeDust> (with the nvidia-current drivers)
<JakeDust> It doesn't recognize the native resolution of neither of my monitors
<holstein> nacitar: i would return to default config, and test the network device
<VGusev2007> JakeDust: i use the vanilla Nvidia Driver from Nvidia.com, after install this one from console it setup my resolution correctly.
<JakeDust> VGusev2007: Ok, I'll try it
<VGusev2007> JakeDust: the repo of ubuntu doesn't has correct and latest Nvidia drivers.
<modgod> hi guys, i tried to "restart jobname" and now im experiencing a 502 bad gateway error
<modgod> and the app is down
<modgod> im taking over an that was set up to run on nginx
<modgod> does any  know how I can ge tthis app back running
<h00k> modgod: I'm not terribly familiar with nginx, but #ubuntu-server may be able to help
<h00k> modgod: and maybe you can check !alis to see if there's an nginx room
<h00k> !alis | modgod
<ubottu> modgod: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<flintser> modgod: if there is an bad config, the server wont start up. what did you change?
<flintser> a*
<kalib> hello guys. Is there a way to hide ubuntu's dock? the lateral menu?
<kalib> the side panel.
<Capprentice> You can set it to auto hide.
<rndbit> has anyone ever heard of or even tried putting boot partition on usb stick (full disk encryption is in place)? I googled to no avail.. idk if i dont know how to search or noone really bothered doing this
<flintser> kalib: go to appearance where you can change the settings of autovide, then set it to top left corner and sensitivity to lowest.
<flintser> then it wont come unless super is pressed (it is handy sometimes)
<Capprentice> Putting boot partition on a USB drive ?
<kalib> flintser, it will hide the mnus.. but still with the "blank" space.
<kalib> is it right?
<Capprentice> Use Tails OS if you want..
<Capprentice> anonymity
<flintser> kalib, it is like it never was there. unless you press super (win/cmd key)
<Capprentice> Best fps games on Ubuntu 12 ? (One Im played is "Nexuiz"
<amarcolino> Capprentice, I can't guarantee you but in theory you should be able to do it considering it is possible to boot *nix from a usb
<flintser> i use it that way and use docky as substitute.
<kalib> ok
<flintser> Capprentice: OpenArena, Team Fortress 2
<Capprentice> Well, there is a windows tool that claims to do somehing like that - RUFUS
<flintser> openarena is quake 3 with dfferent maps and models
<Capprentice> openarena is like Nexuiz.
<Capprentice> Not much enjoyable.
<disty> hi
<disty> what about .... http://pastebin.com/NrkmQgeE
<flintser> Capprentice: how dare you mock quake ;) no.. but team fortress is fun, you can also get cs1.6
<flintser> tf and cs through steam
<Capprentice> CS1.6 is unusuable to me. I dont have highspeed Internet. I want something single player and standaslone.
<flintser> tf 2 is with bots. you van also install bot mod to cs.
<flintser> can* and openarena is with bots too
<Capprentice> What is "Steam" ?
<Capprentice> What does it provide ? I have seen it on USC. What it does ?
<Capprentice> Ok. I was'nt aware of that.
<Capprentice> Yes. Open Arena is good. But I played it on Ubuntu 11.10.
<FloodBot1> Capprentice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Capprentice> What does this means ?
<Capprentice> Where I have used punctuation ?
<Pici> Capprentice: stop pressing enter so often
<eikke> is there a way to mark dpkg-reconfigure of a package to be 'successful' (even though it thinks it isn't)?
<Capprentice> So, how do i post msgs then ? strange ! Im new to IRC. Dont know how toproperly use it. Where Do i read more about Xchat IRC ?
<flintser> tf 2 is free to play so its free. so is steam. lookup steam on google. im on phone on very bad connection through ssh
<flintser> steam is like marketplace for games. it released to ubuntu just a while ago. ä
<unborn> Capprentice, you may write longer msg then press enter after every few words.. its like getting msgs every seconds on gtalk.. some of my friends does it too and it is very annoying
<Capprentice> oh. Ok I have got it. Thanks unborn. This is the last time :)
<flintser> sorry unborn. it is a pain to use a very slow sssh shell through slower connection than gprs...
<unborn> Capprentice, just imagine your friend will text you msg on your phone 5 times in second because he just type two tree words and then press send.. would you not be upset? women does this so much :D
<Capprentice> flintser: how you are using SSH on a Mobile ? Stupid question maybe. I never knew that ssh can be used from a Mobie. What kind of Mobile you re using
<gezeppi> hi
<gezeppi> how can i download python?
<Pici> gezeppi: It should already be installed.
<Capprentice> Search on synaptic. You need to check the version you want there.
<flintser> but capprentice: im on a train and use ssh client called serverauditor on ios. my server is running at my home. lookup flinz.zapto.org for my website. it is the same computer i am running sah server on
<flintser> ssh*
<Pwnguin1> Why doesn't the Print Screen button work with Lubuntu?
<CrazyGangster> Is possible to use gdb to recovery application passwords?
<Capprentice> Okay. flintser I have got it. Its an awesome way to route internet traffic via shh
<CrazyGangster> *recover
<bijoo> Hi, is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-/ubuntu really slow for everyone or just me? I was getting 1MB+/s minutes ago, but now it's at ~15kB/s.
<Capprentice> Printsceen works. if you have changed the bindings to gnome screenshot tool then it will not work.
<Capprentice> Do you have shutter ?]
<bijoo> Sorry, I'll ask in launchpad room.
<flintser> very painful to use this because of the slow connection though. everything appears few seconds late or not at all. typos are non avoidable
<Capprentice> Thats a pain. Bijoo - install ksnapshot if everything fails to work.
<bijoo> Capprentice: ok, thanks.
<bijoo> Capprentice: looks like it was a hiccup since it's back now (phew, had me going there).
<flintser> capprentice: i can offer tou a free irssi server (not guaranteed 24/7 uptime) if you want.
<flintser> you
<flintser> msg if interested
<capoderra> I'm connected to the TV via HDMI, but how do I get the sound to output through the TV speakers and now the laptop speakers?
<Capprentice> Well. Im not aware how these things works. So I cant take your offer rite now.
<flintser> capoderra: if using ubuntu go to sound applet at top right and change the output from there
<capoderra> I'm connected to the TV via HDMI, but how do I get the sound to output through the TV speakers and *not* the laptop speakers? sorry about the typo
<capoderra> flintser, sound settings?
<Capprentice> Why do you want to use Laptop speakers ?
<capoderra> Capprentice, I don't want to use the laptop speakers.
<flintser> capoderra: yes. i dont remember exact path but it is a dropdown menu under output tab
<capoderra> I want to be able to put a movie on and watch on the big screen
<Capprentice> Cant help you there. But my wild guess will be there is some problem with the HDMI port. Recheck everything.
<capoderra> flintser, I've got the volume way up on the TV, but i don't hear anything
<flintser> it is set to hdmi at the sound settings?
<capoderra> flintser, yes, it is.
<naegling> test left test right
<naegling> soothing lady voice
<capoderra> I have speakers and digital out on the output tab. speakers works on the laptop, but switching to digital i hear no sound anywhere.
<flintser> i mean the output. if you use desktop pc it is not not guaranteed that your grapcihs car dsupport ausio
<Capprentice> To use Digital Out you need a sound card.
<flintser> audio. digital out is hdmi
<Capprentice> HDMI it is.
<flintser> lol i meant diital is not hdmi
<capoderra> well, it works in windows, why doesn't it work in ubuntu?
<flintser> i hate this >.< slow connection... no can do when must irc moar
<Capprentice> Well. Im feeling stupid :;
<sbluen> I accidentally invalidated my email address thinking that the link was supposed to confirm my email address. Can someone help me?
<Capprentice> Do you have Jackd ?
<BluesKaj> capoderra, hdmi is digital to your tv , both audio and video , so the test signals should be heard thru the tv
<holstein> capoderra: could be the hardware supports windows, but not linux, not the digial out anyway.. i would just do analog connection
<flintser> capoderra: what grapchis card?
<capoderra> flintser, nvidia geforce 310m
<makara> hi. I just want to see the total size of a folder - without doing any recursion (du) and not the file system (df)
<holstein> capoderra: you are using the proprietary driver?
<capoderra> no
<flintser> proper drivers? capoderra
<BluesKaj> capoderra, then you should have hdmi audio support , make sure you have the recommended driver in jockey
<holstein> capoderra: i would try that driver.. i would try pavucontrol
<sbluen> I'm basically having trouble logging in right now.
<holstein> capoderra: or, just get an analog cable and plug it in
<sbluen> to UbuntuOne
<capoderra> BluesKaj, what is jockey?
<capoderra> holstein, what is pavucontrol
<holstein> !ati | capoderra you can refer to this on how to install the proprietary driver
<ubottu> capoderra you can refer to this on how to install the proprietary driver: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<BluesKaj> capoderra, alt+f2 type jockey
<Capprentice> Pulse audio Volume Control.
<Capprentice> Install from Ubuntu software Center, Install Alsa Mixer too. There you will find additional soud mixing options.
<BluesKaj> ok , taking a break , too many cooks here
<flintser> id just use the 3.5mm audio jack if youre in a hurry, capoderra. software sources has proprietary drivers tab where you van install them.
<flintser> drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> !drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> Seriously, no !command for drivers?
<holstein> !ati | SonikkuAmerica is that what you are looking for?
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica is that what you are looking for?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<capoderra> I'm not interested in 3.5, I want to get the audio to work via HDMI
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Actually, not this time. We're dealing with audio driver issues.
<flintser> now i ammsad that i didnt do thia guide in english... http://flinz.zapto.org/2013/02/nvidia-uusimmat-ajurit-ubuntu-12-10/
<flintser> it is about nvidia drivers from nvidia page straight.
<SonikkuAmerica> flintser: I'm looking at via Google Translate
<SonikkuAmerica> flintser: Turn off the desktop and go back to the folder where the driver is located, and run it a second time. <<< What do you mean, kill lightdm?
<Aeros> Saionara
<capoderra> Are you guys still trying to help me? I'm confused.
<SonikkuAmerica> flintser: That part could be improved slightly: you have to run  sudo stop lightdm , then  cd  to the correct folder, and run the script.
<SonikkuAmerica> capoderra: And your problem was...?
<SonikkuAmerica> (I wasn't here)
<Capprentice> Capoderra, perhaps you might want to post a question on AskUbuntu.com
<capoderra> Capprentice, I already have.
<Capprentice> oh. Sorry.
<capoderra> Capprentice, no problem, but I haven't gotten any bites and it's been ... more than a week.
<selena2013> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> flintser: Disregard all that, I didn't read what came before it.
<flintser> translation problems :) google is not not yet perfect. sometimes wheni tell not to it says the opposite. m
<SonikkuAmerica> selena2013: Welcome back
<BluesKaj> capoderra, I took a break since there were so many suggestions to solve your problem , i thought I'd wait til the dust settled or you got a solution
<SonikkuAmerica> flintser: lol
<capoderra> SonikkuAmerica, My problem is that I can't get the audio to output through my TV speakers through HDMI
<SonikkuAmerica> capoderra: Oh... that. What drivers do you have?
<capoderra> When I test my laptop speakers, I can hear the lady say "front right, front left"
<capoderra> but nothing happens when I test the digital output
<capoderra> SonikkuAmerica, I haven't installed drivers
<flintser> capoderra: install drivers. install pavucontrol. that was the best we could come up with. after that i said that i should have eone my guide in english
<capoderra> I just installed pavucontrol, it's not making a difference
<selena2013> try fix in alsamixer in  konsole
<SonikkuAmerica> capoderra: Of course not. You also need the prop drivers for whatever gfx card you have.
<flintser> digital out is not hdmi still :/ you dont have the hdmi output listed so there is probaply a driver issue
<SonikkuAmerica> flintser: <capoderra> SonikkuAmerica, I haven't installed driver
<SonikkuAmerica> *drivers
<Capprentice> There is a tool. PulseAudio manager. Look at it. This provides internal details of PulseAudio Server. It might help you.
<Capprentice> paman is the command to run PulseAudio Manager.
<BluesKaj> Capprentice, have you set pavucontrol to the hdmi output ?
<Capprentice> I dont have HDMI.
<Angel0912> hello i have question regarding ubuntu amd i amble to use my SSD as primary home and use my HDD as secondary storage with a set up partition?
<flintser> capprentice. it wont. i bet my money for drivers. HDMI doesnt show up because of that
<SonikkuAmerica> Angel0912: What? I didn't catch that...
<BluesKaj> sorry  Capprentice , wrong nick
<capoderra> BluesKaj, how do I do that?
<flintser> ubuntu has handled my audio by dfault after drivers are installed, since very rar away
<flintser> far*
<Angel0912> SonikkuAmerica: right i have 2 drives i want to use my SSD as primary home but i want to know if i can set my HDD as secondary storage as i compile android roms and only have 120Gb ssd
<BluesKaj> capoderra, , open pavucontrol and choose the options in the audio output dropdown
<crass> has anyone ever tried to run the iso from an ntfs formatted usb/disk using the grub loopback file?
<SonikkuAmerica> Angel0912: I don't see a reason why not.
<capoderra> there is only one choice: digital output (s/pdif)
<SonikkuAmerica> Angel0912: Do you need help setting that up?
<flintser> nvidia has good support for ubuntu. go to software sources and proprietary drivers tab! install nvidia drivers and them ypu see the hdm!
<crass> more specifically it lookslike there's a bug in the initrd, where the mount.ntfs3g links to libntfs-3g.so.831 but libntfs-3g.so.835 is in the initrd
<Angel0912> SonikkuAmerica: i will do i will install my dual boot linux first then i will come back ok =]
<crass> can anyone confirm this?
<flintser> it cannot work without drivers, the end of it.
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got a prolem on one machine, X suddenly freezes from time to time. It's standard 12.04 installation, with open source radeon driver (it's radon 1950 gt)
<SonikkuAmerica> Angel0912: OK, see you in a bit
<SonikkuAmerica> (no pun intended)
<capoderra> flintser, what do you mean by software sources
<Angel0912> SonikkuAmerica: ok =]
<BluesKaj> capoderra, then you rpresent graphics driver doesn't support hdmi audio , unless you install the right driver
<Atlantic777> Mouse pointer is alive, but can't do anything but to restart X session (restarting lightdm actually helps). Any ideas how to debug?
<capoderra> BluesKaj, how do i find the right driver?
<selena2013> software sources , additional drivers
<flintser> capoderra: searc from dash (press win key)
<rasha666> i need program for Lyrics on Ubuntu 12.04 ? suggestion?
<Dennis8162> Hey
<Dennis8162> Ubuntu is great :D
<Capprentice> If you want to look intro your installed hardware, the easiest tool to do so is "SysInfo"
<capoderra> oh right, i forgot to say that choosing additional drivers comes up with nothing
<Dennis8162> I installed it about a hour ago and am amzed by it <3
<Capprentice> You have to install them, I think you have not installed any yet.
<selena2013> Denis which version you amazed ?
<Capprentice> Ubuntu 12.10 is crappy if you are pointing that.
<flintser> capoderra, then youd need my guide i pasted. sad it is only in finnish. i might translate it tonight :/
<BluesKaj> capoderra, ok . alt+f2 , type additional drivers into the textbox , a dialog with some listed nvidia drivers should launch
<rasha666> i need program for Lyrics on Ubuntu 12.04 ? suggestion?
<Capprentice> Muse
<capoderra> BluesKaj, what i'm trying to say is that it doesn't list any drivers
<gmachine_24> I need to add two processes to start on boot - sc_serv and sc_trans;  where do I put references to these to beg them to start when the computer boots/reboots. Thanks.
<capoderra> is there anything i can do through the terminal to get a driver?
<gmachine_24> I mean to "get them to start when the computer boots/reboots" ...... ugh. It's Friday
<Dennis8162> I got the latest version
<Dennis8162> its just so nice
<Dennis8162> :3
<sloucher> rasha666 - I use Banshee. You have to install a lyrics plugin. I have trouble with it occasionally.
<BluesKaj> capoderra, ok open a terminal/console , type this , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then reboot
<matriks404> what kind of fucking joke is GNOME Setting Manager thing appearing after closing it
<escott> gmachine_24, either rc.local or make your own init script
<IdleOne> !language | matriks404
<ubottu> matriks404: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<capoderra> BluesKaj, ok, i'll try this out and come back when I'm back up and report how it goes. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> capoderra, ok
<spartanfx701> Hallo !
<capoderra> flintser, can you send me the link to the thing in finnish?
<spartanfx701> I want to change the network name shown in network-manager with one i decide for every network interface. Can someone help me?
<flintser> capoderra, dont. it is full of translation errors i checked :)
<flintser> http://flinz.zapto.org/2013/02/nvidia-uusimmat-ajurit-ubuntu-12-10/
<capoderra> flintser, ok what is it about?
<flintser> installing nvidia drivers (newest and best supportig) nvidia current has a bit older drivers
<Capprentice> check this - http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<bakarat> i have rhythmbox playing on my main pc but I want to listen to the music on my laptop in another room, can I stream it somehow?
<bakarat> i don't need controls, just the ability to stream the music (though controls would be a nice feature)
<gmachine_24> escott: thanks
<zAo^> how can I adjust the scroll speed??
<bakarat> or alternatively is there a way to tell rhythbox to take all the music in the current playlist and dump it on a usb stick or something?
<kynlem> where's keyboard shortcut to change layout stored in 12.04?
<kynlem> i quickly looked through dconf tree, couldn't find it
<selena2013> settings , keyboard
<lifebird64> bakarat: I haven't found a solution for this either. I had some success piping raw PCM audio, reencoding it and sending the output to a FIFO; but when switching songs, somethings I'd get a bunch of a annoying fuzz.
<lifebird64> *sometimes
<kynlem> selena2013: i need to change it from command line
<Capprentice> Install Internet DJ console. Create a account on ShoutCast.com. Stream muzic worldwide.
<bakarat> lifebird64, ah k
<spartanfx701>  I have four network interfaces and i want to show in network-manager Lan for eth0, Wifi150-1 instead of wlan0...and so on for the others network interfaces. Can someone help me?
<Capprentice> best IRC channels ?
<lifebird64> Capprentice,bakarat: even on a LAN, shoutcast/icecast still has different latencies on more than one computer, which makes for annoying echos when both computers are close to each other. the FIFO is less prone to those differences, I find.
<holstein> mumble has pretty decent latency
<lifebird64> holstein: mumble allows piping in audio from standard in?
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I tell what package provides libssl.so.1.0?
<Flannel> JoeyJoeJo: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<holstein> lifebird64: i either route with pavucontrol, JACK, or an analog cable.. i dont spend a lot of time on what is "allowed".. i just use ins and outs as i need
<spartanfx701>  I have four network interfaces and i want to show in network-manager Lan for eth0, Wifi150-1 instead of wlan0...and so on for the others network interfaces. Can someone help me?
<Pici> JoeyJoeJo: or if you don't have it installed, check packages.ubuntu.com  (File libssl.so.1.0 found in libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg)
<Capprentice> sudo find / -name libssl.so.1.0.*^C
<bazhang> spartanfx701, be patient
<lifebird64> holstein: sounds promising. I'll dick around with that later.
<Capprentice> check your system first.
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks
<Pici> Capprentice: Uh, that will not tell you what package the file came from. and you don't need sudo for find.
<Capprentice> ok.
<zAo^> no one on the scroll speed?
<escott> !find libssl.so.1.0
<ubottu> File libssl.so.1.0 found in libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg
<escott> JoeyJoeJo, ^
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm on 10.04 LTS and it looks like the highest libssl I can get is 0.9.8
<Capprentice> download the .deb from here - http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=libssl1.0.0
<Pici> Capprentice: no
<Capprentice> Why not ?>
<JoeyJoeJo> It didn't work anyway. I got an error that said "multiarch-support is not installed."
<Pici> Capprentice: Because none of those packages are for the release that JoeyJoeJo is running.
<penk> hi folks, i'm unable to log in as root or any user on one of my hosts.  It's an AWS host, so i can see the logs - they're filled with "sshd[20823]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1"
<penk> any suggestions?
<penk> this is a mirror copy of other hosts in the environment, it's just this one that isn't let me log in.
<Capprentice> Ok Im telling you today I have installed Torcs 1.3.3 from pkgs.org which is made for ubuntu 12.10. and it is working perfectly.
<Capprentice> Im on Ubuntu 12.04
<Squarism> key assignmments in ubuntu-unity is just whack... its a damn lame excuse of a windowmanager when developers obviously have no controll of the code
<DJones> !wfm | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<JoeyJoeJo> Another quick question - when I run uname it says i686. Is that a 32 or 64 bit kernel?
<Capprentice> Ok oK. Still learning man. Dont get me wrong. Just trying to help.
<judahitewarrior7> I need help ASAP, I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I am trying to reinstall Windows XP. After reformatting the hard drive to NTFS and trying to reinstall Windows XP, when I put the WIndows XP disc into the hard drive, it does not recognize my hard drive. Why is this?
<dienes> hi
<bekks> JoeyJoeJo: 32bit
<packetfrog> judahitewrrior7 I told you to format fat32
<dienes> can u help me for gtk-2.0 print printer?
<packetfrog> judahitewarrior7 rather
<ClientAlive> is there any way to use tree to display the diff between two directories?
<bekks> packetfrog: thats nonsense, XP cannot be installed on FAT32.
<judahitewarrior7> packetfrog: I did that, Windows XP setup still does not recognize my hard drive.
<packetfrog> bekks Help him then.
<bekks> packetfrog: This is not a XP support channel.
<packetfrog> He is trying to get off ubuntu
<ClientAlive> packetfrog:  #windows
<packetfrog> Your lame
<bekks> packetfrog: Which doesnt turn a Windows installation into an Ubuntu issue.
<packetfrog> Yes it does.
<bekks> packetfrog: For me, it doesnt.
<packetfrog> Someone tried to use Ubuntu   YOUR community.
<bazhang> packetfrog, lets move on
<packetfrog> Fuck you.
<Capprentice> Fun Ubuntu from a Live cd. Use gaparted to create all the necessary partitions from Ubuntu. Then trying installing. It might work.
<kgalahassa> hello, I have configured my backup on linux with backup software , but when it's higt time for make backup, it fails, and said : not a directory. can you help?
<away> what backup software?
<j0d3> away tar :-)
<j0d3> rsync
<rzyz> Hello, is it possible to do not have XDM (display manager)? i allways have only one user and only under xfce, but XDM still run in background.
<penk> log in on the console, then startx?
<mr_chris> rzyz: Yes. You need to disable the service.
<Capprentice> Anyone have Idea what extra packages are added in Zorin OS ultimate  than Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<bazhang> Capprentice, ask in the Zorin support forums
<DJones> Capprentice: Wouldn't like to say about Zorin, you probably need to ask in their irc channel
<mr_chris> rzyz: Try a tool like rcconf. You may need to install it first. Then disable xdm. When you reboot you should start at a console.
<rzyz> mr_chris, does xubuntu desktop will still be launch?
<Capprentice> What is their IRC channel ?
<rzyz> mr_chris, i still want want my xfce desktop.
<bazhang> !alis| Capprentice have a search
<ubottu> Capprentice have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mr_chris> rzyz: If you disable the display manager you will have to launch X manually. To do that, log in through the console and run "startrx". To get xfce to launch you may need to add "exec startxfce4" to your .xinitrc file.
<mr_chris> rzyz: But if you don't want to have to go through that effort, you should keep xdm. It's a login manager. Its job is to make it easy to launch your desktop.
<kgalahassa> hello, I have configured my backup on linux with backup software , but when it's higt time for make backup, it fails, and said : not a directory. can you help?
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: Which backup software?
<bazhang> kgalahassa, what backup software
<rzyz> mr chris, i thought that XDM was only the screen where i login, screen that i doesn't need.
<mr_chris> rzyz: xdm is a display manager. It manages logging in and choosing which desktop session you run. It sounds like what you want is autologin.
<kgalahassa> mr_chris, i use déjà Dup
<mr_chris> rzyz: Are you running stock Xubuntu? It uses lightdm now. Did you remove lightdm in favor of xdm?
<kgalahassa> bazhang , i use déjà Dup
<rzyz> mr_chris, yes , i want autologin .
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: What is the error?
<kgalahassa> : not a directory
<mr_chris> rzyz: I can help you with this but first I need to make sure we are on the same page. Please run "ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep xdm" in a terminal and tell me what the output is.
<mr_chris> Please run "ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep lightdm" in a terminal and tell me what the output is.
<rzyz> mr_chris,  but my ligthDM still is in memory (sorry, it is lightDM)..
<kgalahassa> is it me? mr_chris, for running ''ps -ef?
<mr_chris> rzyz: OK. Now that we are talking about the same login manager I can tell you how to do this. One moment, please.
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: No. For rzyz. Sorry.
<rzyz> mr_chris, mistake because i've installed slim and xdm.
<kgalahassa> bazhang , i use déjà Dup
<mr_chris> rzyz: You only need one, slim or xdm. Which are you running?
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: What is the error you are getting?
<mr_chris> rzyz: Telling you how to autologin depends on the display manager you are using.
<rzyz> mr_chris, i use : lightDM : http://pastebin.com/PXpyRqTQ
<kgalahassa> : not a directory, mr_chris
<mr_chris> rzyz: And slim and xdm are not running then, correct?
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: Which directory are you trying to backup from and to?
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: Please be as specific as possible. Can't help you otherwise.
<rzyz> mr_chris, yes they doesn't run
<mr_chris> rzyz: This should help you out. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Enabling_Autologin
<mr_chris> rzyz: Actually, here is Ubuntu's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autologin
<kgalahassa> I have a partition, which i use for backup, a data partition, i 've just created a directory  and configure my backup into it
<rzyz> mr_chris, ok , i try , back in minutes.. ;)
<kgalahassa> my_chris:I have a partition, which i use for backup, a data partition, i 've just created a directory  and configure my backup into it
<kgalahassa> my_chris:I have a partition, which i use for backup, a data partition, i 've just created a directory  and configure my backup into it
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: I'm sorry. You're still not being specific enough. I'm look for what your source and destination directory are. Something like source: /home/kgalahassa destination: /media/mybackup/
<mr_chris> Look at where you thing you are backing up from and to and make sure those are actually accessible.
<mr_chris> *where you think
<kgalahassa> mr_chris: /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3)
<kgalahassa> mr_chris: /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3)
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: That is your destination?
<kgalahassa> mr_chris: /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3), yes in this , it create himself the zip file home_backups
<mr_chris> mr_chris: And you can confirm that it is indeed mounted and accessible?
<kgalahassa> mr_chris, yes
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: Are you getting something like "Backup failed:  Specified archive directory /home/<NAME>/.cache/duplicity/82efb7512ec2268e50d9f45280229cd0"
<mr_chris> err
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: like  "Backup failed:  Specified archive directory /home/<NAME>/.cache/duplicity/82efb7512ec2268e50d9f45280229cd0' does not exist, or is not a directory"
<mr_chris> kgalahassa: It would help if you can share the exact error you are getting. "Not a directory" is not enough to go on.
<GottfriedHofmann> is there a way to probe wether your headphones are plugged in?
<Angel0912> SonikkuAmerica: hello im back apolagies for the delay i cooked dinner
<whhhhhh> anyone know how to use filezilla to download an entire directory
<whhhhhh> i can't seems to download the whole folder using filezilla in ubuntu
<THE_JOKER_> hey everyone :)
<THE_JOKER_> i want to install ubuntu via usb... and when i start it i get an error message that the file /casper /vmlinuz is missing... but it is there when i look  inside of these folder...
<odra> Bom dia!
<odra> Quer dizer tarde!
<odra> Eh, not #ubuntu-br
<odra> Cya!
<jamesgcd> THE_JOKER_: Does your system use UEFI by any chance? I've no idea why it wouldn't be working unless you were using the 32bit iso on a UEFI system or just the image is corrupt
<THE_JOKER_> image is not corrupt... i checked it twice
<THE_JOKER_> i use a 64 bit
<THE_JOKER_> and UEFI
<THE_JOKER_> i have to say i want to dual boot
<THE_JOKER_> windwos 8 is on the other side
<Angel0912> ubuntu and windows 8 dual boot will work with 32 bit or 64 bit linux i can confirm this
<Angel0912> and using UEFI bioes
<zabomber> do you guys like snowcones?
<bazhang> !ot | zabomber
<ubottu> zabomber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<THE_JOKER_> where can i check it if it is UEFI?
<THE_JOKER_> i'm a noob :(
<Dennis8162> Hi how can i install java, i downloaded the linux packag
<Angel0912> what mobo are you using
<Angel0912> THE_JOKER_: what mobo are you using may i ask
<whhhhhh> who using filezilla in ubunt u?
<bekks> whhhhhh: Why?
<whhhhhh> can filezilla download the entire directory ?
<bekks> whhhhhh: Sure.
<Dennis8162> is the OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime in the software centre the one i want?
<Dennis8162> i downloaded the package from java.com
<bekks> Dennis8162: java.com == Oracle != OpenJava
<matriks404> i want to update ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, it is there any issues with 12.10?
<whhhhhh> mine will stop at each folder
<Dennis8162> sorry to be a n00b, but is this the wright one? http://openjdk.java.net/
<whhhhhh> so damn boring
<bekks> !java | Dennis8162
<ubottu> Dennis8162: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<davis776> Hello, why is Unity Dash Home lags when opening?
<elisa87> how can I know if the binary created by nvcc (Nvidia CUDA C Compiler) for a simple vecadd.cu (Cuda C)  is static or dynamic?
<bekks> elisa87: Just run "ldd yourbinary"
<mgore> hello SR Team, I would like this case to be executed: https://gus.salesforce.com/500B0000000dWcL
<Dennis8162> thanks
<elisa87> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577368/ so is that a dynamic binary now? Can you explain a little more?
<mgore> Can someone please help me
<mgore> thx
<Dennis8162> another question, ive installed wine, now will .exe programs just run when i click them?
<mgore> oops
<bekks> elisa87: Yes it is. You dont see a "this is a static binary" message, but instead, you can see the linked libraries.
<elisa87> bekks thanks a lot
<matriks404> Dennis you can right click and click run in wine, or you can change default opening operation
<bekks> Dennis8162: No.
<bekks> Dennis8162: Just installing wine does not mean you can execute every .exe file
<Dennis8162> isok
<Dennis8162> oh ok*
<elisa87> bekks can you guess what does this exactly want from me For dynamic binaries, specify an appropriate plugin with an argument to hpcrun.
<Dennis8162> wish there was spotify for ubuntu :(
<davis776> Dennis8162, it is
<Dennis8162> there is?
<Dennis8162> :D
<Dennis8162> How can you make linux better?
<Dennis8162> I mean
<Dennis8162> Its so good already
<flintser> search for linux spotify
<Dennis8162> ok
<flintser> you get specific guide from spotify itself
<Dennis8162> https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/ this?
<bekks> elisa87: I'm sorry, never seen a message like that
<alex________> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu 12, I want to get away with sh shell a welcome message with a specific user to edit the file but. "Profile" in / etc / and enter the session, I only Appears on the terminal to $, why? sorry for my bad English.
<Dennis8162> umm is there a show desktop command?
<nicf> Hi, I just bought a new computer which had Windows 8 preinstalled and I've been trying to get it set up to dual boot with Ubuntu 12.10. I seem to have screwed up the bootloader a lot and I'm wondering if anyone is willing to help talk me through this.
<bekks> alex________: Is german your native language? If so - try #ubuntu-de
<packetfrog> people djones Sorry for cursing. Whatever my issues that is not proper in a place such as this.
<flintser> this is good guide, but not the one i said. does the same thing though
<flintser> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/install-spotify-linux-client-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<alex________> bekks i'm spanish
<kwyjibo> anyone running ubuntu on n7? is it stable?
<bazhang> !touch | kwyjibo
<ubottu> kwyjibo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kwyjibo> cold. i just wanted to chat with a human being
<thiebaude> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<thiebaude> :)
<bazhang> kwyjibo, thats the discussion channel for it
<matriks404> i am updating Ubuntu to 12.10 :D
<kwyjibo> okie
<ronalds_m> steam linux channel is there one?
<matriks404> yes
<bazhang> !steam > ronalds_m
<ubottu> ronalds_m, please see my private message
<packetfrog> alex________,  What are you trying to do? Display a banner msg on login?
<kwyjibo> i'll see you guys in #ubuntu-touch
<voxadam> I'm having problems mounting a Windows share on my Ubuntu Server 12.10 box. Every time I try using "sudo mount -t smbfs //Windows/share /mnt/windows" I get an unknown filesystem type error.
<packetfrog> alex________,  Msg me in spanish and I can translate.
<alex________> ok
<synju> Hey guys
<alex________> quiero mostrar un mensaje de bienvenida al iniciar terminal con la shell sh, al editar el archivo /etc/skel/.profile y añadir un echo "Hola $USER bienvenido" luego inicio sessión con el usuario y al abrir terminal no aparece
<packetfrog> voxadam  http://askubuntu.com/questions/84494/whats-the-easiest-way-to-mount-windows-share-as-a-local-folder-in-home-director     maybe that can help
<f4cl3y> voxadam: `dmesg | tail` psl.
<f4cl3y> pls*
<f4cl3y> voxadam: or try mount -t cifs //Windows/share /mnt/windows -o --verbose -o user=username
<voxadam> packetfrog: thanks.
<packetfrog> alex________,  I want to display a welcome message to start terminal with sh shell, to edit the file / etc / skel / .profile and add echo "Hello $ USER welcome" then start session with the user and does not appear to open terminal
<voxadam> I just figured out the cifs thin.g
<f4cl3y> voxadam: or try mount -t cifs //Windows/share /mnt/windows  --verbose -o user=username
<synju> Guys what command can I use to find other commands... eg it would take a search like... command "zip"
<alex________> gracias packetfrog
<packetfrog> alex________, Im looking for what you want   brb
<skillo> alguem usando nmap ai ?
<Dennis8162> hi ive nstaled java but still get a error
<flintser> /etc/skel is the folder where from useradd gets its info
<davis776> somehow I opened command line in unity, what was the shortcut?
<packetfrog> alex________,   Maybe this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-message-of-the-day-motd-in-ubuntu-server.html
<flintser> ctrl+alt+t
<packetfrog> ctrl alt t  ? davis776
<judahitewarrior7> Can anyone tell me of a program that will run Windows XP programs on Ubuntu better than Wine?
<alex________> I'll see thanks again
<flintser> or ctrl+alt+f<number> changes tty. tty7 is the tty reserved for x
<bekks> judahitewarrior7: There is no such program. You would have to install a Windows virtual machine.
<holstein> judahitewarrior7: no.. but any software can be written to run in linux natively.
<bekks> holstein: Which is not true :)
<judahitewarrior7> bekks: How do I do that?
<davis776> packetfrog, no, it wasnt terminal, just unity like search and before input was command line
<billkd> judahitewarrior7: you can use a program like kvm or VIrtualbox to run a vm
<bekks> judahitewarrior7: You would have to install a hypervisor like virtualbox, and install a windows guest OS after.
<holstein> bekks: yeah? anyone can write whatever they like.. and can write it for linux.. i cant think of anything that cant be written for linux
<naegling> you could try crossover
<naegling> it's like a polished version of wine
<alex________> el problema es que tiene que ser un mensaje de bienvenida al abrir el terminal, es obligatorio usar el fichero oculto .profile de /etc/skel.
<holstein> bekks: i didnt say "ported".. or "compiled".. i mean, if the company or developers want, they can support linux natively
<judahitewarrior7> bekks: So how do I set up VirtualBox to run Windows XP?
<bekks> holstein: s/want/get payed for/
<billkd> bekks : what Ubuntu version are you on? 12.10 or 13.04?
<holstein> bekks: sure. that doesnt make it not true though.. just potentially unlikely do to commercial interest
<packetfrog> alex________,     Asked: the problem is that it has to be a welcome message to open the terminal, it is compulsory to wear a hidden file. profile / etc / skel.
<bekks> billkd: 12.04 on production system, 12.10 on daily use, 13.04 on testing boxes.
<billkd> bekks: What version do you want to install Virtualbox on?
<Dennis8162> Hi ive installed java but still get the following error: http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12314014/1024/Images/Screenshot-from-2013-03-01-20%3A58%3A12.png
<bekks> billkd: Whatever I need for that particular use case.
<packetfrog> alex________,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/welcome-message-on-terminal-582616/
<billkd> Dennis8162: Could you run these commands?
<billkd> sudo apt-get install wgetpaste
<billkd> java your_application > java.log
<billkd> wgetpaste java.log
<billkd> then post that link?
<FloodBot1> billkd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dennis8162> oh ok ill do them commands
<Dennis8162> ive got the java btw
<Dennis8162> I downladed openjdk 6 & 7
<billkd> Dennis8162 so you fixed your java?
<Dennis8162> no
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to set up a secure (closed, needs-auth for use) HTTP proxy on an Ubuntu server?
<Dennis8162> im not sure what to do
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, what're you trying to do?
<TheLordOfTime> (I'm late to the convo)
<Dennis8162> i only started using ubuntu about 2 hours ago
<Dennis8162> I want to install java
<packetfrog> alex________,  Or add it .bashrc
<billkd> wgetpaste is a program to paste error messages into web links for posting here on the channel, nothing else really.
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, did you take a look at the java page on the wiki(s)?
<TheLordOfTime> !java > Dennis8162
<ubottu> Dennis8162, please see my private message
<Dennis8162> I did the java thing
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, also, what browser is that in the screenshot you posted (i pulled up logs)
<Dennis8162> the browser is chromium
<billkd> Dennis8162: try uninstalling 6 or 7 and see what happens(version conflict)?
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, did you install the java plugin as well?  It may be a separate package
<matriks404> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Dennis8162> i did both like the wiki page said
<billkd> Dennis8162: uninstall openjdk6 with sudo apt-get remove openjdk6 or whatever
<Dennis8162> umm is there program like teamviewer for linux?
<flintser> .... i am on windows computer and tried to change desktop.. just ended u with upside down screen
<Dennis8162> open jdk 6 is a policy tool?
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, there is teamviewer for linux, but we don't do remote support here.
<billkd> So you need 6? Then uninstall 7.
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, because of... security issues.
<flintser> wrong channel.. shouldve been in ot
<Dennis8162> hang on
<alex________> packetfrog reads this question, Haz una copia de seguridad de los archivos contenidos en el directorio /etc/skeel/ al directorio /etc/esqueleto. Edita el archivo /etc/esqueleto/.profile y añade al final del archivo la línea siguiente:  echo “Bienvenido $USER a la sesión Ubuntu”  Qué efecto tendrá esta acción?
<flintser> Dennis8162:  teamviewer is for linux
<bravis_> Ventrilo
<Dennis8162> can someone teamviewer to me, im confused
<TheLordOfTime> Dennis8162, as i said, its inadvisable to ask that here.
<billkd> Dennis8162: stand by for pm
<Dennis8162> ok
<flintser> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<packetfrog> alex________,  asked Make a backup of the files in the / etc / Skeel / to the / etc / skeleton. Edit the file / etc / skeleton / .profile and add to the end of the following line: echo "Welcome $ USER to the Ubuntu session" What effect will this action?
<packetfrog> alex________,  Just use .bashrc ?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have 32 gb of ram and i do see some swap space being used ; especialy when using vmware ; can i turn off swap with such ram ?
<packetfrog> or the motd
<packetfrog> troulouliou_dev,  yes
<flintser> troulouliou_dev: if you run lots of vm and ram goes low sometimes, you NEED swap otherwise i cannot think of any situation that 32 gb will fill up
<packetfrog> troulouliou_dev,   http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<troulouliou_dev> packetfrog, still strange i have lots of free ram and the system is swaping
<alex________> solo puedo usar el .profile, es una pregunta de un curso de formacion profesional y tengo que hacerlo como dice.
<troulouliou_dev> there is a special mmap param to use swap in prioryty or wha t?
<packetfrog> troulouliou_dev,  reduce the swappiness
<troulouliou_dev> ha ok :)
<packetfrog> troulouliou_dev,  look at the link i gave you
<troulouliou_dev> packetfrog, yes thanks
<packetfrog> it explains it
<davis776> why is unity dash so laggy with Intel GPU?
<packetfrog> why does unity do anything it does?
<flintser> troulouliou_dev: i say that dont worry abut it. it wont use swap for things that could be run in ram
<packetfrog> flintser, that link i gave him is not just how to change it   it explains it a bit.
<flintser> i mean after swappiness is correct, but dont remove swap. your system can crash if lots of vms fill up your ram
<troulouliou_dev> packetfrog, perfect answer yeah didn't know about that
<semitones> hello
<packetfrog> troulouliou_dev,  I just had to find and use it the other day ;)
<semitones> I want to buy a laptop. is there a place I can get recommendations for which ones are most ubuntu friendly?
<packetfrog> semitones google
<semitones> thanks, thanks a lot
<selena2013> system 76
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<semitones> Thanks OerHeks, thanks selena2013 :)
<packetfrog> semitones http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<packetfrog> it lists makes/models
<packetfrog> I found it on google :(
<packetfrog> Its actually a nice list ! :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok lets try this again
<ntzrmtthihu777> technically I am using pinguy os 12.04 but I don't know if they have an irc help channel.  I compiled the driver for dlink dwa-160 b2 and got it running, but now stuff hangs terribly when I have it plugged in, docky will literally freeze in place, apps won't respond, even reboot hangs.
<Dougie187> I'm having a weird issue, I have a usb sound card with a microphone plugged into it, and I'm repeatedly getting popping sounds in the input stream. I was curious if anyone had any suggestions for fixing this.
<magiik> i'm not sure when this stopped working, but I can't seem to connect to all wireless APs - in syslog I keep on getting DHCPDISCOVER messages with no response
<magiik> it's weird, i can set up an AP from my phone and it will connect, but two wifi routers i have here at work I can't get them to connect
<magiik> my last attempt was turning off security and I can't even conenct to the router with unsecured wifi
<troulouliou_dev> magiik, no physical switch on the laptop ?
<magiik> i do have a physical switch
<magiik> it associates with the AP, but it doesn't respond to DHCPDISCOVER messages
<magiik> i gotta run to lunch
<magiik> i'll try again when i get back
<troulouliou_dev> linux ruteur ?
<samuel> Hey everyone, How can i have some applications use my USB headset, and some use the laptop speakers?
<ArneLurk> Is it rude to ask for Ubuntu help here? It's a very simple question, I hope.
<packetfrog> ArneLurk This is a ubuntu support channel   go ahead
<packetfrog> Good luck :/
<IboS> go ahead ArneLurk
<IboS> samuel: huh try pavucontrol ?
<patrycjusz> how to register login on IRC
<ArneLurk> I used Unetbootin to make a bootable USB Ubuntu Live 12.04. My moms laptop Windows 7 HDD which won't boot can be seen from Ubuntu. I also made 1.6gb persistent storage and I'm hoping to put the files there.
<DJones> !register | patrycjusz
<ubottu> patrycjusz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ntzrmtthihu777> msg nickserve register <password> <email>
<ArneLurk> Do I put the files directly into the file system partition or does putting them in the regular home dir mirror them in the persistent storage file system?
<packetfrog> DJones  you just made me so happy.
<ntzrmtthihu777> #nickserv
<ntzrmtthihu777> *nickserv lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> ArneLurk: what?
<packetfrog> How can I learn the bot commands?
<ArneLurk> I'm booted into Live Ubuntu with some persistent storage and now I'm confused where to put the files.
<ArneLurk> I don't know anything about Ubuntu, I just wanted to save my mom's vacation photos.
<ArneLurk> From the dying internal HardDerive
<DJones> !bot | packetfrog This should help you finding the different commands for the bot,
<ubottu> packetfrog This should help you finding the different commands for the bot,: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<packetfrog> Thanks
<Nite_shades> any help with chrubuntu which the ubuntu version for the chromebooks
<DJones> packetfrog: There is also a channel #ubuntu-bots which is useful when you want to test the different factoids etc
<Nite_shades> would like to collaborate with anyone interested in the same OS
<Angel0912> hello guys im trying to install ubuntu on old laptop my i keep gettign this error any idea?http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3181/vgicg8nd_jpg.htm
<patrycjusz> how to enter #php chat
<samuel> IboS: Thanks ! just what i wanted !
<DJones> packetfrog: It should just be "/join #php"
<klj613> hello - i've got a asus xonor dg - sound works (but cant seem to get virtual/doby working.. or amp) - and i can't seem to get the microphone working... i've googled and loads others got same problem. is there anything else i can try?
<patrycjusz> i need to be invited it says
<klj613> or should i just get a new soundcard
<packetfrog> DJones ?
<packetfrog> oh i see
<DJones> packetfrog: Sorry, I mis-tabbed
<packetfrog> patrycjusz, /join #php
<DJones> patrycjusz: You may need to register your nick to be able to join #php
<Angel0912> hello guys im trying to install ubuntu on old laptop my i keep gettign this error any idea?http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3181/vgicg8nd_jpg.htm??
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I want to launch xterm from the command line but can't get rid of the titlebar or scrollbars... tried xterm -h or man xterm but didn't find a solution
<patrycjusz> DJones: ALREADY REGISTERED
<packetfrog> DJones * Cannot join #php (Channel is invite only).
<IboS> packetfrog: ew see on #freenode
<packetfrog> patrycjusz,  It is invite only
<klj613> ##php
<DJones> patrycjusz: Try joining ##php
<DJones> patrycjusz: #php forwards to ##php
<patrycjusz> DJones: not working
<patrycjusz> i just want to tlk how to learn PHP using MVC
<patrycjusz> where to start
<klj613> use a framework? e.g. #symfony
<anew> i'm trying to unmount a shared folder, but when i type sudo unmount it says command not found ?
<klj613> symfony.com
<klj613> patrycjusz, ^
<flintser> anew its umount
<DJones> patrycjusz: As far as I can see, your nick isn't registered, probably best if you join #freenode the people there will be able to help you get the nick registered
<packetfrog> patrycjusz,  Identify your nick and you can goto ##php
<Dennis8162> TheLordOfTime: umm ok
<anew> ah
<anew> damn
<anew> ok thx
<klj613> anyone here got a asus xonar dg? and got microphone working?
<patrycjusz> klj613: but i want to learn PHP
<patrycjusz> klj613: better is learn from scratch not using ready solutions
<patrycjusz> klj613: i want to understand how to build apps using MVC
<packetfrog> patrycjusz,  www.google.com   great resource
<klj613> MVC isn't specific to PHP. but ##php is best place to get help for php. and google of course :)
<packetfrog> patrycjusz,  More directly http://www.w3schools.com/php/default.asp
<patrycjusz> ok thanks all
<AlexItC> can anyone help me?
<anew> how can i mount always on bootup ?
<mlechner> hi, i'm facing problems on simple backup (sbackup) since upgrade to 12.10. - the estimated  space for a incrementel backup is multi times less then the resulting backup (up to filling the hdd up to 0 space) - anybpdy hearded of this bug?
<zeroday617> AlexItC: you should just ask your question and if anyone can help they will :)
<Angel0912> does anyone know how to fix udev 205 error
<mlechner> anew, put the driv ein /etc/fstab
<IboS> Angel0912: check out fstab editiing
<packetfrog> anew  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Angel0912> IboS: ?? what do you mean sorry
<harrisr> what is libre channel
<AlexItC> ok. i am having a problem mounting my external dvd drive. i put my diablo 3 disk in and i can find it in media file but i cant seem to mount it. and when i use playonlinux to install diablo 3 through cd installation it say the path isnt present.
<kgalahassa> mr_chris,  I can not access to the details into erros: it just shows : not a directory
<harrisr> !libre
<harrisr> !libre-office
<packetfrog> harrisr what are you looking for? libreoffice?
<harrisr> !libreoffice
<DJones> !alis | harrisr
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<ubottu> harrisr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I want to launch xterm from the command line but can't get rid of the titlebar or scrollbars... tried xterm -h or man xterm but didn't find a solution
<harrisr> packetfrog, yes
<packetfrog>  #libreoffice
<packetfrog> harrisr /join #libreoffice
<harrisr> thanks
<vazox> alguien que hable español ?
<harrisr> oh and wheres the backslash key on keyboard
<edu> vazox: try #ubuntu-es
<vazox> ok thanks edu
<zeroday617> HoNgOuRu: have you tried modifying the config file for xterm?
<HoNgOuRu> I only want to launch one xterm at startup
<HoNgOuRu> for monitoring purposes
<kgalahassa> mr_chris,  I can not access to the details into erros: it just shows : not a directory
<zeroday617> xterm is conifgured in .Xdefaults so you should be able to specify things like `xterm*scrollBar:: false`
<kgalahassa> hello, I have configured my backup on linux with backup software , but when it's higt time for make backup, it fails, and said : not a directory. can you help?
<kgalahassa> hello, I have configured my backup on linux with backup software , but when it's higt time for make backup, it fails, and said : not a directory. can you help?
<zeroday617> if you don't have a ~/.Xdefaults file you may need to make one.
<AlexItC> so im taking a guess no one can help me figure out my dvd drive problem
<harrisr> when i open a docx file with pictures in libre the formatting is messed up
<Q17Q> so whats new tools are out there
<Mnemonic> Hi. Is there some way to check when a ext4 partition was last mounted?
<Q17Q> looking for some new tools
<Guest24835> hi ppl
<grime> hhhmmm
<grime> so whats the situation
<anew> i'm tryin to edit my fstab folder to auto mount but keep getting error on bootup
<anew> not sure what i'm doing wrong here is the line i'm writing
<anew> shared home/will/Documents/shared vboxsf defaults 0 0
<anew> what is wrong with that ?
<grime> anew, ooouuff im having that save problem...nothing is mounting correctly.............what have your tried
<anew> well i can mount it normally
<anew> but when i try to automount
<anew> is when it doesnt work
<anew> i am trying to edit the fstab folder
<anew> not sure what i'm doing wrong
<grime> anew, so your trying to mount a vb? or a hd?
<anew> vb
<anew> so annoying
<Dougie187> I'm having a weird issue, I have a usb sound card with a microphone plugged into it, and I'm repeatedly getting popping sounds in the input stream. I was curious if anyone had any suggestions for fixing this.
<grime> anew, i bet, what command did you run?
<anew> shared home/will/Documents/shared vboxsf defaults 0 0
<anew> in fstab
<harrisr> Always have your stuff when you need it with @Dropbox. Sign up for free! http://db.tt/GEUdip68
<harrisr> please sign up and install dropbox application i need space for work
<anew> wait i'm an idiot i think i can automout from within settings
<anew> let me try that
<grime> anew, so you want it to load at start up so you can pick what to load
<anew> wtf are u talking abour harrisr
<anew> stop spamming
<harrisr> it is a cloud service
<anew> yeah i think we all know what dropbox is ...
<harrisr> open the link i posted sign up and download the application
<grime> Dougie187, what have you tried? do you have alsa-utils installed?
<harrisr> we both get space
<anew> no
<anew> stop spamming
<anew> grime i think i got it
<Dougie187> grime: I haven't tried anything. I'm not sure what to try to fix it. but I can install alsa-utils.
<Dougie187> Also, I'm on 12.04
<Dougie187> Alsa-utils is installed.
<grime> anew, haha what did you do?
<anew> there is an automount session in vbox
<anew> i just had to check it
<anew> lol
<grime> Dougie187, run alsamixer in terminal and make sure pcm levels are not to hight
<grime> anew, haha glad it was fixed im not too familiar with vb my laptop cant run it
<Dougie187> grime: it's 19
<baumy> i cant get alsa/audio working in ubuntu server 12.04.2 64bit, kernel 3.5.0-25, with intel panther point [8086:1e20] (rev 04)
<harrisr> Always have your stuff when you need it with @Dropbox. Sign up for free! http://db.tt/GEUdip68 just sign up and install dropbox so we both get space
<grime> Dougie187, while in alsamixer press f-6 and see what soundcard your system is using
<Dougie187> My output is HDA Intel PCH, and my input is the USB PnP one
<anew> really? grime it's not that resource heavy
<grime> baumy, what have your tried?
<anew> if u have a semi/new laptop
<anew> omg can someone ban harrisr
<anew> so annoying
<grime> anew, yeah but it just doesnt support it for some reason
<harrisr> fine is there a channel where i can ask
<grime> Dougie187, it might be the usb coming in causing latency
<anew> yeah go to some dating channel
<anew> annoy them
<anew> lol
<Dougie187> grime: is there something I can do to fix it? :P
<baumy> grime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1002978  the things suggested in that thread mainly, the alsa-hda-dkms_0.1_all.deb package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002978 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[meta-bug] Inverted Internal microphone (phase inversion)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<grime> Dougie187, try finding direct drivers for the usb soundcard
<Q17Q> so whats new tools are out there
<grime> Dougie187, what the name and model
<Dougie187> grime:http://www.amazon.com/Syba-SD-CM-UAUD-Adapter-C-Media-Chipset/dp/B001MSS6CS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362172782&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+sound+card
<grime> baumy, are you running alsa only or alsa and pulse
<baumy> only alsa; the libpulse0 package is on my system but not pulse itself
<IdontKnowAnythin> need help with Software Center...cant intall anything
<grime> Dougie187, woah it might be the adapter....it could be cheaply built
<Dougie187> ok
<grime> IdontKnowAnythin, try using synaptic instead or the terminal
<grime> Dougie187, what do you need the mic for?
<Dougie187> skype and stuff
<Dougie187> voice chatting
<Dougie187> mumble, etc.
<baumy> grime: only alsa; the libpulse0 package is on my system but not pulse itself (forgot to hilight you)
<IdontKnowAnythin> the problem is that Dropbox seems to be hung up in Terminal and I cant get it to go away, ive tryed to purg but not working
<grime> baumy, check alsamixer in terminal and make sure your running on your onboard and not something else
<grime> Dougie187, have you considered a usb mic? it might work way better
<baumy> grime: 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<cihhan> how can i read individual processes' cpu and memory utilization? i checked /proc/pid but i think im still missing something out there
<Dougie187> grime: I've had a hard time finding one that I knew would work with ubuntu. I ordered this mic from tiger direct because it said it was USB on the page, and it came as 3.5mm. They gave me my money back and let me keep the mic.
<grime> IdontKnowAnything, try dropping dow to tty1 and going fully cli
<grime> baumy, do you have alsa-utils installed
<IdontKnowAnythin> what is ttyl
<grime> Dougie187, hmmm let me find a link to one i used its real nice hold on
<Dougie187> ok, ty
<baumy> grime: alsa-utils                           1.0.25-1ubuntu5
<grime> IdontKnowAnythin, ctrl + alt+ f-2 or f-1 will drop you to cli environment log in and run it see if it works
<grime> baumy, yeah do you have it installed?
<baumy> grime: yes, that version of it specifically
<grime> baumy, hhhmm try running sudo alsamixer
<baumy> grime: that worked...wtf
<vincentS> !superkaramba
<magiik> alright i'm back - anyont have any issues with wifi - I can't seem to get an IP address - DHCPDISCOVER messages in syslog with no response
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<vincentS> anyone uses it ?
<vincentS> !dcop
<magiik> it seems to be able to connect to some APs, like when I set up tethering on my phone, but two routers I have here at work I can't connect to
<magiik> one of them I even turned off security so it's unsecured, and no dice, DHCPDISCOVER requests go unanswered
<grime> Dougie187, http://www.amazon.com/CAD-U1-Dynamic-Recording-Microphone/dp/B000ULQTE0/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362176451&sr=1-2&keywords=usb+mic
<magiik> ok wtf.... i just tried it now and it's working
<grime> baumy, so what is your set up like? make sure master and pcm isnt muted
<magiik> ok yeah there it goes, I try the other router and just a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER's from dhclient in syslog but no ip negotiated
<baumy> grime: i turned everything up to 100 and made sure everything was unmuted, not hearing anything
<cihhan> How can i read individual processes' cpu and memory utilization? I checked /proc/pid but i think im still missing something out there.
<grime> baumy, what sound card is being loaded check with f-6
<baumy> grime: the intel one
<heraclitis> cihhan, have you tried "top" in terminal?
<DanielL> Hi guys,
<DanielL> I and my mate are developing a web designer software GTK+ [open source], we are wondering if someone has knowledge in donations for projects within Open Source.
<grime> baumy, is there any others listed?
<whjms> cihhan: htop is a pretty good application for what you need
<baumy> grime: one for my nvidia graphics card, and some weird usb device i dont recognize with a hexidecimal name and no playback controls when i select it
<magiik> so weird... this AP was working a week or two ago, and now it won't get an IP through DHCP
<cihhan> well, im writing a small monitoring tool for myself to create some reports -- so i dont want to use top
<magiik> I can connect fine on my android phone to the AP, but ubuntu won't get an ip
<magiik> anyone got any ideas on what might be wrong?
<grime> baumy, make sure you have nvidia proprietary drivers installed
<whjms> cihhan: do you want to find the usage by core, or just the percentage of the total system that is being used (e.g. a process with 400% usage means it's using four cores)
<baumy> grime: i have the latest nvidia graphics drivers, but i dont think thats relevant? i could be mistaken, but i think the nvidia audio drivers are for audio over hdmi, since my gpu has an hdmi output. my speakers are plugged into my motherboard, which is definitely the intel audio driver
<calwig> whats a readable font for IRC?
<whjms> calwig: fixed-misc-medium
<cihhan> whjms: i would prefer overall system usage for the processes
<ViralFrost> calwig - monospace
<calwig> perfect thanks
<calwig> I dont have "terminal" or "symbol" font
<calwig> ViralFrost, monospace is good, whjms fixed-misc-medium is no go on my chat proggy, thanks though
<cihhan> whjms: any ideas/
<magiik> what does: wpa_supplicant: Association request to the driver failed
<baumy> grime: i just noticed something, in the "chip" section at the top left of alsamixer, it says Intel PantherPoint HDMI, which i think is for my motherboard's hdmi out
<magiik> and why is wpa_supplicant used/needed for WEP security?
<baumy> grime: so it seems like my motherboard audio device isnt recognized at all?
<whjms> cihhan: why don't you want to use top?
<grime> baumy, check in your preferences under sound make sure nothing is muted
<magiik> could it be my proprietary broadcom drivers?
<sloucher> #linux
<sloucher> lol, oops sorry
<baumy> grime: nothing is muted
<cihhan> whjms: actually i have written using it in the beginning, but i started having so many issues and now my advisor doesnt want me to use top. in fact he wanted me to read directly from /proc/pid but i wanted to ask here for further ideas
<heraclitis> how does fsck work?
<whjms> cihhan: so you're looking to find usage for a single process, right?
<thebananafish> good evening all, so I setup my bind9 dns server, all is working well... except that some people are not getting name lookups if they arent using googles dns
<cihhan> whjms: yes
<grime> baumy, ok try running this in terminal as root adduser (your username) audio
<cihhan> whjms: in fact the cpu and mem usage of all processes individually
<baumy> grime: "adduser <user> audio"?
<whjms> cihhan: sorry, you might have better luck over at #linux
<cihhan> whjms: thanks a lot :)
<baumy> grime: just did that, added me to audio group still no sound, gonna restart real quick
<Q17Q> whats new tools are available for backtrack
<whjms> Q17Q: #backtrack-linux
<grime> baumy, run groups in terminal and tell me your output
<baumy> grime: james adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Refried__> hey... so i broke my apache2 installation in some fundamental way that I don't understand.  is there a way to restore it to the distribution initial settings?
<Refried__> or at least, the apache-php interaction
<Refried__> removing and reinstalling packages hasn't seem to have been the right solution for me ;-)
<basiclaser> hey guys how do set up an extracted tar file?
<whjms> basiclaser: does this file have source code, or is it a package?
<grime> baumy, hmm ok try uninstalling alsa-utils and alsa-base then reinstalling
<basiclaser> ive tried following a tutorial, nvigated to the file, extracted the bz2  but then ./configure doesnt work
<lasers> basiclaser: What are you trying to do?
<basiclaser> whjms: installing sublime text 2, it has a packages folder inside
<SourceSlayer> Hey.
<Q17Q> whjms : on backtrack now
<Tex_Nick> Refried__:  if you don't get an answer here, you mightask in #httpd
<K4k> I had installed the Gnome3 team PPA to try out Gnome3 and found that it breaks some things in Unity so I would like to figure out which packages were provided only by the PPA. What would be the easiest way to go about doing this?
<Refried__> Tex_Nick: k thanks
<Tex_Nick> Refried__:  np ;-)
<grime> baumy, if that doesnt work you might need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<lasers> basiclaser: tar -xvjf "$FILE" -C /opt/ ; mv -v /opt/Sublime* /opt/sublime-text/ ; ln -sf /opt/sublime-text/sublime_text /usr/local/bin/subl
<Refried__> Tex_Nick: in particular, the default config was working well for me for a while
<basiclaser> whjms: might the fact that the file name has spaces in it be a problem?
<Refried__> but in the course of trying to aggressively uninstall some packages that depended on it, i broke it
<SourceSlayer> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10, I went into to the terminal and typed in "$PYTHONPATH", but it only outputed a blank line, when using python I could still import modules just fine, what's wrong with my python install.
<Refried__> aggressively reinstall, i mean
<SourceSlayer> ?*
<whjms> basiclaser: what does running 'ls' in the extracted directory give you? do you see something like 'PackageSetup.py'?
<baumy> grime: suddenly things work, much obliged
<Q17Q> whjms: so what is the kools backtrack tool
<grime> baumy, welcome happy to help
<whjms> Q17Q: backtrack's channel should help you. if not, check their wiki and their forums.
<basiclaser> whjms: yes there is a package setup py file
<whjms> basiclaser: then run that, it should create a .deb file, if i remember correctly
<basiclaser> whjms: ok thanks whats the command to run it?
<whjms> basiclaser: "python PackageSetup.py"
<ZenMasta> Is there a way to bulk rename a bunch of files? I have a folder with about 5k images and each one is named using a product number. But I want to remove all the dashes from the file names.
<whjms> ZenMasta: are you looking for a GUI tool?
<ZenMasta> whjms no shell ideally
<K4k> ZenMasta: can you provide me an example of one of the file names?
<ZenMasta> 978-1-4143-1306-1.jpg
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ZenMasta> the dashes mostly follow that pattern
<whjms> ZenMasta: and just remove the dashes?
<basiclaser> whjms: that command runs without complaint but i see no products of it, anything else to do?
<ZenMasta> just remove, I do not want to substitute
<whjms> basiclaser: if you run 'ls', do you see any .deb files in the directory?
<grime> ShapeShifter449, hello
<ZenMasta> I have a gui tool but it crashes because of how many files there are
<ShapeShifter499> my email provider has a quota, I'd like to download that onto my main ubuntu system then "forward" that to my other clients, how would I do this?
<whjms> ZenMasta: maybe using a combination of a for loop, mv, and sed?
<basiclaser> whjms: no :/
<K4k> ZenMasta: the way that comes to mind would be a for loop which uses sed to create the new name for each file and moves them from the old location to the new location
<whjms> basiclaser: is this the version downloaded from sublime text's site?
<grime> ShapeShifter449, is it an email that was sent to you or that your sending
<basiclaser> whjms: yes
<ZenMasta> ok thanks
<ShapeShifter499> grime, this is my own personal email
<Tex_Nick> ZenMasta:  se if this points you in the general direction ... http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150
<grime> ShapeShifter449, are you using the web or an app on ubuntu
<ZenMasta> ok
<whjms> basiclaser: does ./sublime_text open up the editor?
<K4k> ZenMasta: something like 'for file in $(ls); do file2=$(sed .... file); mv file file2; done
<ShapeShifter499> grime, its a vary secure service but has a really small quota (under 100 megs) so I would need to download it save it then delete the original off their servers, this leaves new mail on my system but I'd like to get notifications for that mail (and read it too) on my other devices like my iPhone or Android tablet
<K4k> but I don't know enough sed to complete that
<ShapeShifter499> grime, I'm currently using the web, but I could also set up a client
<whjms> K4k: sed 's_-__g', or something like that?
<basiclaser> whjms: it says cannot execute binary file when i try that
<K4k> whjms: yup, just don't know the exact syntax you'll want to replace all - in the name regardless of surrounding characters
<ShapeShifter499> grime I know how to set up a client to receive this mail, but I want it to download to my home ubuntu system, if I do this I will not get notified for this mail on my mobile devices
<whjms> basiclaser: try 'chmod +x sublime_text', then run it
<grime> Shapeshifter499, there some apps on ubuntu, try PostFix sound like something your looking for
<K4k> is there a way to list what packages are provided from a particular repo in sources.list.d?
<grime> ShapeShifter499, and if you are installing PostFix you can install MySQL as well to foward
<basiclaser> whjms: i did, it passed without complaint
<whjms> basiclaser: which version did you download (32 or 64 bit)?
<basiclaser> 64, i have 64bit machine
<whjms> basiclaser: what happens when you do './sublime_text' ?
<basiclaser> whjms: it says cannot execute binary file again
<veme9082> ciao
<veme9082> !list
<ubottu> veme9082: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<whjms> basiclaser: sorry, you might have better luck using a ppa for ubuntu
<basiclaser> whjms: ppa? thanks for your time!
<grime> ShapeShifter499, heres a link that can help   http://www.pixelinx.com/2010/10/creating-a-mail-server-on-ubuntu-using-postfix-courier-ssltls-spamassassin-clamav-and-amavis/
<grime> panorain, yo
<panorain> hi grime
<panorain> I need help burning a bootable .iso of ubuntu 12.04
<grime> panorain, were you able to mount your hd
<grime> panorain, so you decieded to upgrade?
<panorain> grime I was not I received an anwser on launchpad telling me to update ubuntu
<panorain> grime yes I am updating to 12.04
<panorain> grime liveusbinstaller completes but the usb is still not booting
<grime> panorain, what you want a bootable usb?
<panorain> grime yes
<grime> panorain, try start up disk creator
<grime> panorain, its me MistahSpooky i just changed my name cuz someone else was ussing it
<panorain> grime I am unfamiliar with disk creator
<panorain> grime hi MistaSpooky
<grime> panorain, ha so your still running 10.04 right
<panorain> grime yes I am in it on my pc to the left right now
<diverdude> i am trying to compile VTK on my ubuntu 12.10 machine and i get an error saying "X11_Xt_LIB could not be found". What is this? and how do i install it?
<panorain> grime I have liveusb creator installed it fails to create a bootable image I tried 2 times now
<grime> panorain, Open a program called Startup Disk Creator (It should be installed by default it not then open synaptic package manager search for it and install)
<panorain> grime have you worked with dd writing .img file?
<grime> grime, yeah dd is easy is it works,,,has never failed me
<grime> panorain, yeah dd is easy is it works,,,has never failed me
<whyrusleeping> Ive got an asus Taichi21 and the touchscreen is completely dark
<diverdude> i am trying to compile VTK on my ubuntu 12.10 machine and i get an error saying "X11_Xt_LIB could not be found". What is this? and how do i install it?
<selena2013> this is ubuntu
<panorain> grime usb-creator-gtk is installed
<Linco> hello. im very new to ubuntu. i installed 12.10 with no problem. but when it finishes i loads to a purplish wallpaper with no gui a few moments later i get an error saying compiz has closed unexpectedly.
<grime> panorain, try formating your usb before you flash your image
<whyrusleeping> anybody know what to do about the screen being super dark? its happened on another laptop too..
<panorain> grime I just did with gparted then created a fat16 partition with fdisk
<panorain> grime usb is empty ready to go
<selena2013> fat16 ???
<Angel0912> does linux detect OC in the bios?
<selena2013> use unetbootin in usb
<panorain> selena2013msdos excuse me
<grime> panorain, fat16? use fat32
<panorain> grime I am sorry  I created an msdos partition
<selena2013> fat32
<selena2013> why msdos ?
<selena2013> i believe you trying to do a live usb ?
<panorain> selena2013 I need to create a fat32
<DeliriumTremens> is there any way to set global permissions to a ttySx device?
<panorain> selena2013 yes
<magiik> omg finally got my wifi problem fixed... i dont know what happened to break it? kernel update maybe? but my solution was downloading/patching/compiling the broadcom STA drivers from the broadcom site
<magiik> man that was a pain in the ass
<selena2013> alright use unetbootin , format to fat32 then install iso
<DeliriumTremens> i dont care if it can perform i/o, i just want any user to be able to connect to it
<grime> panorain, use dd
<panorain> grime ok
<Mrg0302>  if I boot Linux on a USB will it delete my current operating system
<selena2013> no if boot live
<panorain> grime what options in fdisk should I be selecting?
<safecancel> how does one reset display settings for a user from the guest account?
<grime> panorain, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso/ubuntu-example.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M;sync where sdX is what your usb is being recognized as
<selena2013> live boot wont erase current os
<K4k> Found my answer, ppa-purge was what I needed
<Mrg0302> Thank you
<grime> safecancel, alt+ctrl+del
<panorain> grime should I repartition the usb drive with fdisk again and not be using fat16?
<safecancel> grime: zzz ..
<diverdude> i am trying to compile VTK on my ubuntu 12.10 machine and i get an error saying "X11_Xt_LIB could not be found". What is this? and how do i install it?
<grime> panorain, no just make sure you put the path of the iso with the name exactly spelled and then the output to where your usb is then you should be fine
<grime> safecancel, hahaha
<panorain> grime i'll give it a try thanks
<selena2013> if i were you i use unebootin is easier
<dawn> join #space
<Ben64> dawn: you need a / before join
<PrincessDaybreak> Hrmm
<grime> safecancel, so whats wrong exactly
<grime> panorain, did it work?
<grime> selena2013, it doesnt always work, its buggy at best.............dd has not failed me yet......unetbooting has
<safecancel> grime: I have an external display connected via HDMI to a laptop. When I login using my user account, both displays (laptop and external) display nothing. I have tried rebooting with and without the external display connected. I have also tried brightness and external/internal toggles on the laptop. The guest account works fine though. So I am wondering if there is a way to reset the display settings in my
<safecancel> user account, using the guest account?
<grime> safecancel, if your guest account is fine then its a user problem
<safecancel> grime: seems I can't sudo or even SU to my user account from the guest account
<aLeSD> Is there a ubuntu mobile channel ?
<safecancel> grime: surely there is a file(s) in the home folder for the user account which i could replace with a copy from (or delete) the guest account to achieve this ...
<tgm4883> !touch | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aLeSD> thnaks
<grime> safecancel, try using the cli at login, ctrl + alt + f-2 then Try deleting ~/.config/monitors.xml
<safecancel> grime: thank you :)
<grime> safecancel, let me know if that worked if not theres more stuff you can try
<enis_> hey wassap guys
<grime> yo
<kmc__> Hi all. I have deleted the user "nobody" from my 12.04 system, because it was behaving like a hacker and I didn't know what it was. It isn't nobody at all, it's important. Now I can't login. Can anyone tell me how to recreate it please?
<enis_> delete c
<enis_> shut down your computer
<enis_> jump 3 times
<enis_> after open it
<linxeh> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<kmc__> linxeh: thankyou, what should its password be?
<grime> safecancel, so hows the progress going
<Ben64> kmc__: firstly, you shouldn't go around deleting stuff that you don't know what it does. secondly, what made you think it was a hacker?
<linxeh> kmc__: none
<kmc__> kmc__: it was the lesser of two evils. I didn't want to take time to research it because it was running 'find' and I didn't want to wait until it found what it was looking for, if it were a hacker.
<Linco> I installed 12.10 with no problem. but when it finishes it loads to a purplish wallpaper with no gui. a few moments later i get an error saying compiz has closed unexpectedly.
<kmc__> Ben64:
<linxeh> kmc__: the password will be in the shadow file, but since you dont need to login as nobody it doesnt need an entry
<grime> Linco, what kind of computer are you running it on
<HelloWorld321> http://www.libreoffice.org/features/extensions/ says that there's a non-linear Solver extension, but I can't find any extensions for Solver in the Extention Center.  How do I install it?
<HelloWorld321> I downloaded the oxt at http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/download/2175
<kmc__> linxeh: when I create a user, it insists ona password.....and the system logs in as that user, so I assume it expects it to have a password, or perhaps it su's to it? I dunno, there's no doco I could see...
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 2175 in Bugzilla "l10n has only www subcomponent in IssueZilla" [Trivial,Closed: fixed]
<HelloWorld321> but it opens under the archive maanger, and I'm not sure where to go from there.
<Linco> Dell, intel celeron cpu 2.00ghz, 8286gG intergrated graphics
<grime> Lincon, is this an older comp?
<Linco> yes, sir
<grime> Linco, have you tried loggin in unity 2D
<packetfrog> Linco Xubuntu might be a better option.
<HelloWorld321> found it: use Ubuntu Software Center to install the package by name, which happens to be libreoffice-nlpsolver
<Linco> grime: im very new to ubuntu. what's the command to log into unity?
<grime> packetfrog, lxde is better
<packetfrog> grime personal choices..
<mikeliss> How do I get a newer version of a package installed than what's in the repos?
<mikeliss> I have Ubuntu server, and I need the version of libmagic1 that's in 12.10, not 12.04.
<safecancel> grime: thanks again - just what i was looking for :)
<grime> Linco at login when the computer starts you can choose a session it normaly says unity or default, click it and see if you can pick unity 2D
<kmc__> linxeh: any idea? :/
<grime> safecancel, so you got the your screens running?
<Ben64> mikeliss: see if you can find a ppa for it
<Linco> Grime: when it starts it loads to the default background. that is all. a few moments later i get a compiz error. no login pops up.
<grime> Linco, so did you set it to auto login? or since the install did it do this?
<Linco> Grime: granted during install i set it to auto login
<Linco> lol, yeah.
<grime> Linco, that might be a problem haha..........thats wierd tho cuz i know ubuntu has a fallback
<packetfrog> Linco Linco hit ctrl alt f1 or f2... get to a login and type unity-2d-shell
<mikeliss> Ben64: Failing that? I don't see any.
<Linco> okay packet. once sec
<Ben64> mikeliss: compile it yourself?
<mikeliss> Ben64: Ugh. There really should be a way to get a version of something without compiling it. Odd that there *still* isn't a way to get things like this.
<Ben64> mikeliss: you chose 12.04, so use 12.04 packages, upgrade to 12.10 or do it yourself
<Linco> packetfrog: "unity-2d-shell: command not found"
<packetfrog> Linco  sudo apt-get install unity-2d-shell
<grime> Linco, you can install gnome-panel but then you wont have unity
<Linco> k. one sec
<grime> packetfrog, are you always online?
<packetfrog> Generally.
<packetfrog> I dont sleep much.
<grime> packetfrog, i wanna know what you know...im still beginner status yo
<packetfrog> I know nothing.
<packetfrog> < uses google.
<Linco> packetfrog: installed. nothing changed. got a prompt about submiting display manager log files
<grime> packetfrog, im sure you know
<graft> hi, firefox won't view this svg file in the browser, it keeps trying to open it externally, what should i do?
<graft> err, the svg file is on my local disk
<packetfrog> Linco: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44107/disable-auto-login-from-the-cli   Get rid of autologin    lets start there
<Linco> okay. brb
<grime> graft, are you just double clicking or are you selecting how to open it?
<packetfrog> graft Inkscape
<graft> grime: i'm navigating it to it via firefox (i.e., file:///home/graft/blah.svg)
<packetfrog> graft You need something to open it with.
<graft> packetfrog: i want to be able to view it in firefox
<packetfrog> graft http://www-archive.mozilla.org/projects/svg/faq.html
<graft> i went through that already
<graft> it doesn't help me
<Angel0912> failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin any one know how to fix this error?
<graft> how does firefox decide whether to view a file, like a jpeg?
<OerHeks> Angel0912, sudo apt-get install amd64-microcode should fix that
<Connor_> hi
<Q17> hey
<grime> graft, check the value of the pref svg.enabled on the about:config page
<Angel0912> OerHeks:  how do i get in terminal again to do that as wont boot into linux
<packetfrog> graft https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368009
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 368009 in File Handling "Can't open SVG from local file system" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<grime> Angel0912, crtl + alt + f1 or f2
<Angel0912> thank you
<Q17> looking for some new tools\
<panorain> grime
<grime> panorain, yo
<Connor_> does anyone know how i can install ssh server onto my ubuntu server edition?
<Connor_> i forgot to check it on install
<unheeding> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<grime> Q17, tools?
<Connor_> kay
<panorain> grime the command sudo dd if=ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4m  yields the following dd: invalid number '4m'
<graft> there is no pref svg.enabled on about:config
<Connor_> says it has not installation candidate
<ev0lve> panorain: bs=4
<Ben64> 4M
<Ben64> not 4
<panorain> grime I removed the m now the .iso appears to be copying to /dev/sdc
<Connor_> what do i do?
<Ben64> panorain: ... you should have used 4M
#ubuntu 2013-03-02
<ev0lve> Ben64: correct
<Ben64> now its copying 4 bytes at a time
<panorain> Ben64 upper case matters in this situation?
<Ben64> ev0lve: you're the one that said 4
<Ben64> panorain: yes
<ev0lve> Ben64: i said you are right/correct.
<Q17> yea grime tools for backtrack 5r3
<grime> panorain, it was bs=4M;sync
<Lice> Aloa :)
<grime> panorain, uppercase M
<packetfrog> Lice: do not get to close   i hate lice :(
<panorain> grime its still copying .iso
<panorain> grime do I need to repartition again or try it?
 * Lice shows fangs!
<unheeding> how would i make a script to log the user out?
<unheeding> i'm using a wm without a menu
<grime> panorain, spelling is crucial in cli................your fine but its gonna take a while
<bekks> panorain: Copying 4bytes at a time will takes ages for finishing.
<panorain> grime ok
<Ben64> if it's to a flash drive it could be bad for it
<panorain> bekks 4M is megabytes 4m is bytes?
<Ben64> 4m didn't work, remember?
<bekks> panorain: 4M is 4 megabytes, 4m isnt defined., 4 is 4.
<panorain> bekks ok i'm going to repartition and start again
<Ben64> don't need to partition if you're just using dd to overwrite it
<bekks> panorain: You dont hace to repartition. Just cancel that command, and use 4M instead 4.
<Lice> okay I've a tiny little problem that is propably easyer solved then i think. I'm trying to put 12.10 on a 2012 MBP (1 version before the retina one) now I have refi and can boot the live USB's boot buuut once I get further the screen gets black nothing happens aside from the funky ubuntu-sound. I tried adding the nouvoue thingy to the grub kernel line but didn't help either I get some output if I rmove quite and spash but still it free
<grime> Ben64, think you can help out Q17 i dont know much about that
<bekks> *have
<Ben64> grime: whats a q17
<grime> Ben64 a user who needs help
<grime> Q17, can you ask Ben64 he might be able to help more than me
<panorain> bekks I restarted copying now with the bs=4M input string
<Q17> yeah
<grime> panorain, you should be fine now
<Angel0912> can i ask if ubuntu would detect a overclock or use stock clock?
<panorain> grime 790 MB copied
<grime> panorain, now your done....it should boot no problem
<Q17> ben64 looking for some kool tools - am playing around with bt 5 r3
<panorain> grime is there a way to now check the transfer to verify before rebooting?
<Ben64> Q17: should ask in #backtrack-linux we don't support it here
<Q17> ok
<grime> thanks Ben64
<grime> panorain, safely remove the drive then reinsert check the contents
<panorain> grime sudo fdisk yields /dev/sdc1 boot *  system Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<grime> panorain, your good.........just restart and you should get your the installer
<panorain> grime I will prepare for reboot on the machine now
<Ben64> ntfs?
<Ben64> what image were you writing?
<panorain> Ben64 I am writing a 12.10 .iso image
<Ben64> shouldn't come up as ntfs
<Catbuntu> Congrats
<Catbuntu> oops
<Catbuntu> wrong channel
<panorain> grime I am now booting into what looks like 12.10 installer  Thank you
<InFlames> is there a site for extensions for unity? like for instance, i am looking for a lamp stack menu
<panorain> Ben64 thank you also I am a noob
<Ben64> panorain: thats cool, we all were at some point
<panorain> Ben64 I really like usb booting instead of cd this is my second .iso boot from usb
<Ben64> yeah usb is nice, saves on blank cds too
<panorain> Ben64 I agree
<grime> panorain, welcome
<panorain> grime should I tick install this 3rd party software?
<grime> panorain, yeah
<codephobic> hi
<grime> yo
<panorain> yo
<grime> Ben64 are you always logged in?
<Ben64> yeah
<panorain> i'll be back in a bit this place is great help
<grime> Ben64 may i ask why
<Ben64> why not?
<grime> panorain, go for it
<codephobic> has anyone here found the nautilus status bar indicating the wrong amount of free space left, on directories that are shared over samba?
<grime> Ben64 i was just curious if there was a specific reason
<codephobic> I'm not sure if this is specific to Ubuntu 12.10
<Ben64> grime: dunno
<codephobic> or whether it's specific to debian (the samba file server) or whether it is a random quirk.
<grime> codephobic, sounds more like a nautilus thing.....but im not sure
<codephobic> grime, I've had samba shared folders connected before, from windows machines, but the status bar's never been quirky before.
<codephobic> I googled, but found nothing useful either.
<grime> codephobic, you running ubuntu tho right?
<erktest> yoyo
<grime> Ben64, what do you think?
<grime> erktest, yo
<erktest> just
<codephobic> grim yes, 12.10
<erktest> im
<codephobic> samba file server (debian squeeze), samba (cifs) client (ubuntu 12.10)
<grime> codephobic, when did it go goofy
<codephobic> since I got the debian server to share files with this ubuntu
<airlynx> Can anyone help me understand why I get drastically different results running the same benchmarks on the same computer between Ubuntu vs. Windows?  This is the Windows result: http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/view/1707862  and this is the Ubuntu result: http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/view/1708338
<codephobic> previously, I was running a windows 7 machine hosting the same disks, but decided I wanted something much faster and I could do what little I needed in windows in a vm.
<Ben64> airlynx: because their linux version sucks?
<grime> codephobic, hhmmm how did you install it
<codephobic> I hooked up the systems yesterday, didn't notice the non-shifting "5.3GB" in the nautilus status bar until I deleted a big file from a folder and nothing changed.
<airlynx> The biggest thing I can tell is that the Linux version says 1 processor, 2 cores, 4 threads, whereas the Windows version says 1 processor, 4 cores
<codephobic> grim, pretty standard way, installed (apt-get install ...) Samba server, samba client, cifs utils, nfs utils (wasn't sure what method to go with initially) ...
<codephobic> configured the samba stuff in smb.conf...
<codephobic> nothing unusual there, as far as I can figure.
<codephobic> set up auto mount in fstab
<grime> codephobic, alright so no unusual stuff....it works tho right?
<codephobic> yep, works pretty much as I expected
<packetfrog> Hey   where do you choose your session type on login screen with lightdm?
<airlynx> Can anyone suggest a better/more accurate cross-platform benchmark tool?
<darkhelmet46> Hey guys, I have a 3rd party .deb installed.  How can I find where the config files are?
<bekks> airlynx: Better than...?
<airlynx> bekks: better than geekbench
<codephobic> maybe a little disappointing in terms of movie playback, the files felt a little more responsive when the windows machine was serving over samba.
<grime> codephobic, so the only thing is that the memory displays something else?
<bekks> airlynx: I never even heard of geekbench.
<airlynx> bekks: do you have one you would suggest?
<Ben64> benchmarks don't really matter anyway
<grime> packetfrog, bottom panel?
<codephobic> grime,  yep ... just a slight niggle, I'm sure, but best to try and find out why and whether or not there's something more to it.
<Ben64> or if you really care, run the same one in the same OS on different computers
<bekks> airlynx: Besides the irrelevance of cross platform benchmarks - what do you want to benchmark in particular?
<panorain> grime should I tick the Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security box?
<airlynx> bekks: I just want to be sure my new computer is faster than my old one, lol, and I wasn't sure if Ubuntu was utilizing the quad-core processor correctly
<bekks> airlynx: Just take a look at "cat /proc/cpuinfo" - if you can see four cores, Ubuntu will use them.
<grime> panorain, if you want that one is your choice
<grime> codephobic, seems like theres a bug with using nautilus and samba together
<panorain> grime for a home user would I be best suited to leave the encrypt box unticked?
<airlynx> bekks: okay, thank you, maybe I'll stop messing around with benchmarks now
<grime> panorain, i usually leave it un-ticked
<panorain> grime ok
<panorain> grime I am going to use the entire 320.1 GB drive for 12.10
<panorain> grime does this seem correct or a larger swap file?
<grime> codephobic, im reading report of people getting error messages without being a actually being errors
<grime> panorain, thats fine unless your dual booting within the same hd
<codephobic> grime, that's ominous, I've not experienced any (so far).
<panorain> grime ok
<Katronix> Hi all, if you want to enable quota do you normally have to do a custom compile of the kernel?
<grime> codephobic, yeah so maybe its just a hiccup but might not be true
<grime> panorain, sure thing
<Guest1629> hello?
<codephobic> I've googled some more, but the nearest thing I've found to the issue is something suggesting that samba and ubuntu report memory in different unit sizes GB vs GiB ... Doesn't look like my situation is a manifestation of that 'error'...
<packetfrog> How to change session type  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=46347   there is not option on lightdm
<Guest1629> hello?
<grime> yo
<grime> codephobic, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/148866
<Guest1629> this is support right??
<codephobic> gime, so far, things have worked more or less as anticipated. The biggest hurdle was self-inflicted, when I spent 20mins wondering why I couldn't connect a share I set up on ubuntu, to the debian ... then I remembered I'd got firestarter running and hadn't configured it to allow the share though.
<grime> Guest1629, something like that
<panorain> grime what about home folder encryption box?
<darkhelmet46> Hey guys, I have a 3rd party .deb installed.  How can I find where the config files are?
<grime> panorain, like i said if you want you can
<Zeptis> Good evening, is there a room for finding specific utilities in the multiverse, or is that sort of query fine here?
<Guest1629> i need help getting the iso backtrack and installing it i already have it downloaded now how do i install please don't be too tech
<panorain> grime sorry to be so pesky i'll stop
<bekks> !backtrack > Guest1629
<ubottu> Guest1629, please see my private message
<grime> guest1629, should be in ~/home/Downloads
<grime> panorain, its all good!
<codephobic> grime, ah I've had some nasty experiences transferring large files over nautilus ... never again. I do that stuff through terminal only now.
<panorain> grime 12.10 looks pretty nice I am going to install gnome-panel at some point I am installing now
<codephobic> more of a pain, but much more reliable. And faster too (seemingly).
<grime> darkhelmet46, try typing the name of the program in nautilus....make sure you search in root
<panorain> grime my brother has a 1600mhz p4 with lucid on installed will the speed decrease with installation of 12.10 on his machine?
<grime> panorain, glad you like it, yeah whenever you want,,then just pick it from the login window
<darkhelmet46> grime, that's what i am doing now, trying to get everything.  i already did it once, but when I reinstall the DEB, all the app preferences are still there.
<grime> panorain, it can run but its gonna be super slow and sluggish
<panorain> grime ok
<Zeptis> Would anyone know of a utility to output harmonic key given a (sound) file?
<grime> darkhelmet46, check in /usr/share
<grime> codephobic, so yeah i think you should be fine tho
<codephobic> thanks grime.
<grime> codephobic, no prob.....glad i could help some
<codephobic> :)
<grime> Zeptis, oooo thats a tough one what have you tried?
<panorain> grime finishing installation report speech-dispatcher disabled
<Zeptis> Google, so far :p
<codephobic> Got another question ... What's the best driver to install (the default one?) for ATI Radeon HD 3000 on-board video?
<darkhelmet46> grime, holy crap lots of stuff in there!  lol
<Zeptis> I don't know what a developer would explain the function of that sort of program as, so I'm a bit stumped.
<panorain> grime pc seems to have hung should I ctrl+alt+bkspc?
<codephobic> I'm tempted to try out KDE on ubuntu, since I can't get compiz to do the funky box stuff in unity... but I need to fine-tune my graphics "card", before I do so, I suspect.
<grime> darkhelmet46, look for it in there
<th3sp00n> Can someone help me with my network configuration? I've got two networks, a 10.70.20.* and a 10.80.10.* that I'm trying to bridge for kvm, but whatever I do, I can't get the bridge to load the 10.80.10.* network http://pastebin.com/2gG7iwJY
<grime> Zeptis, idk of any program that does that
<grime> codephobic, haha if your comp can run it smoothly is funn
<Zeptis> Whelp, time to dive into github, I geso. Thanks for using some of your processing time on it, grime.
<grime> panorain, try rebooting and loggin in in unity 2D
<bekks> th3sp00n: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<zargonovski> hey greeting to all
<zargonovski> we're doing a global jam here
<panorain> grime ok
<zargonovski> and we've an issue with the mail
<th3sp00n> bekks: 12.10
<grime> Zeptis, try third party programs or windows ones and run it trough wine
<darkhelmet46> grime, maybe I should change my approach.  The app stopped working so I am trying to uninstall/re
<bekks> th3sp00n: I've never seen interfaces named like that on a stock Ubuntu, I'm afraid.
<darkhelmet46> oops
<panorain> grime I am at the login window where can I select unity 2d?
<darkhelmet46> uninstall/reinstall
<th3sp00n> bekks: em1 is regular 1gb and the p1p1 is a 10GBE
<grime> th3sp00n, have you checked the settings in network manager?
<th3sp00n> grime: it's a headless server
<Zeptis> Well, github seems to have something GPL to build, thankfully. Why didn't I just type 'keyfinder' in the first place.
<grime> panorain, click the ubuntu logo and a list should pop up
<panorain> grime ok
<darkhelmet46> grime, but maybe it can be repaired instead?  it was working fine in Wubi, and then I migrated my Wubi install to a dedicated partition, and now it doesn't work.
<codephobic> grime, I've been unlucky with video cards, because I always get on-board vga mobos and never want to buy graphics cards (I don't play games - got an xbox 360 gathering dust)... but back in ubuntu 10.04, I had compiz, cubes and everything. It's only since unity (I think) that I can't get that stuff to work any more
<darkhelmet46> holy crap, grime is helping a lot of people
<grime> darkhelmet46, try purging to remove the program
<darkhelmet46> grime, i tried that too
<darkhelmet46> grime, the app has a GUI, but it needs to be started from terminal.  It does output some error messages, but I'm not sure what they mean.
<bekks> th3sp00n: Could you pastebin "uname -a" and "lsb_release -a" please? I am just curious, since I've never seen those interface on Linux.
<grime> codephobic, install gnome-panel to run like 10.04
<panorain> grime where is the ubuntu label located for unity 2d in 12.10?
<grime> darkhelmet46, hmmm so you removed all the files?
<taher> Hello
<mapreduce> Hi.  I'm trying to connect to a fortinet VPN, which afaik is just IPSec-based, using ikea, and I'm getting timeouts while establishing the tunnel.  I know that from Windows I don't get timeouts.
<th3sp00n> bekks: http://pastebin.com/zJ6rehB6
<darkhelmet46> grime, ok check this out. i ran it from a Root prompt and it ran fine.  it only doesn't work when i run it as a normal user...
<mapreduce> Is there anything I can do to have ikea match what fortinet's client assumes?
<codephobic> grime, I was going to use KDE instead ... similar tricks in there too.
<grime> panorain, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<dr_willis_> panorain:  there is no unity-2d in 12.10+
<grime> panorain, look at the end of that post
<codephobic> just reading up on a solution for legacy video card update to catalyst. starts with downgrading X, before installing a patch .. don't like the sound of that, will try it in a VM first!
<panorain> grime ok thank you
<dr_willis_> gnome-classic is definatly not identical to the old gnome2.. but its close . ;)
<grime> dr_willis_, thanks for the help
<grime> codephobic, but it depends if your comp can run VM
<grime> darkhelmet46, what program is it ,,,,if you dont mind me asking
<grime> taher, whats up
<darkhelmet46> grime, it is a program called MXIE, it's basically a VoIP/ Instant Messaging app that integrates with our phone system.
<bravis> where is compiz
<codephobic> grime, I'll try the VM method first, since it would keep most of the "user experience" that I've grown used to...
<Neo31web> hello, please provide me with the UGJ channel or launchpad channel if there are any, thanks
<taher> We are holding UGJ Tunisia, we are trying to configure our gpg keys but some are recieving "keyserver send failure : keyserver error" and some of as are not receiving their encrypted mails yet, what could be the problem ?
<darkhelmet46> grime, so if I do just "mxie" from terminal, it doesn't work.  If I do "sudo mxie", it doesn't work.  But if I do "su" to get a root prompt, then do "mxie", it runs fine.  What could that mean?
<dr_willis_> bravis:  what do you mean?   the 'whereis' command can show the path to a binary
<codephobic> hmm, wow.... for some reason my 2.4GHz logitech keyboard's just become a lot slower ... not doing anything much, got plenty of RAM on the system (3GB spare) ...
<grime> darkhelmet46, have you tried  sudo apt-get --purge -remove mxie?
<dr_willis_> darkhelmet46:  check yout env settings..  i bet they are different
<darkhelmet46> grime, i did "sudo apt-get -purge mxie", is that incorrect?
<dr_willis_> darkhelmet46:  how did you enable su-ing to root? thats normally disabled by default
<grime> darkhelmet46, it could be mxie or maybe uppercase
<codephobic> what's a "good" load average (in Ubuntu 12.10)?
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis_, you'll have to be a little more specific in your comment about env settings, I'm pretty noobish.  And to your second question, I dunno?  lol
<panorain> grime should I update my system before installing unity 2d?
<Lice> hrm
<bekks> codephobic: Nowadays, the load average is pretty meaningless.
<grime> codephobic, maybe 15g to run comfortably in a VM enviornment
<dr_willis_> darkhelmet46:  look at your paths and other env settings see the 'set' command output.
<codephobic> bekks, how so? I don't particularly understand it but it's a nice number and I'm guessing "the lower the better"?
<grime> panorain, yeah sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis_> darkhelmet46:  this is a normal desktop install?
<panorain> grime ok
<grime> panorain, were you able to log in?
<iceroot> codephobic: if the load is not higher then your cpu cores, everything is fine
<codephobic> grime, hmm that's a little more than I have to spare :(
<bekks> codephobic: "the lower the better" - but I've seen systems with a load far beyond 300 to be responsive as just being idle.
<iceroot> codephobic: a load of 2 on a 4 core system means the cpu is used by 50% and everything is fine
<grime> codephobic, what about 10?
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis_, it was a Wubi install which I migrated to a dedicated partition.
<iceroot> codephobic: a load of 2 on a single core system is a high value, so the tasks have to wait because the cpu is on its limit
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis_, to clarify, I don't just type "su" and hit Enter to get root, it does prompt me for my password first.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: the migration didn't migrate ACLs (access control lists). The latest version does. This could be the difference.
<dr_willis_> darkhelmet46:  you shouldent be able to 'su' to root...  unless you enabled the root account.  when you do a su, it runs the config files in the users home. ie: /root/ those can have different settings then what your user has when they sudo to root
<codephobic> grime, I have 8GB in total, web and mysql VMs eating up 1.5GB, Ubuntu host talking another 2GB, Chrome, Firefox et al another 1.5GB ... not much more than 3GB to spare.
<codephobic> ok, I have a load average of 1.08 across the 4 cores of my cpu.
<bekks> codephobic: Whats the output of "free -m"?
<bekks> codephobic: Could you pastebin it please.
<iceroot> codephobic: firefox is not taking 1.5gb real ram
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis_, I think what I did was "sudo passwd" and then it prompted me for a new root password, an that's how I enabled it.
<iceroot> codephobic: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<codephobic> 2999MB
<bekks> codephobic: Thats not the output of free -m
<codephobic> bekks, one moment didn't see the pastebin request.
<grime> codephobic, i think 1.5 or 2 should be fine then.....i though you were asking on the hd not the ram
<codephobic> bekks, http://pastebin.com/gfMh4PeW
<iceroot> codephobic: you have 3gb free ram
<codephobic> iceroot, I know.
<bekks> codephobic: 3GB unused RAM :P
<codephobic> bekks, lol
<codephobic> I know
<bekks> codephobic: Did you take a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<dr_willis_> wasted ram! ;)
<iceroot> codephobic: ok, just because you said firefox is taking 1.5gb
<codephobic> iceroot, I was talking about chrome, firefox and a bunch of other apps (biggest being inkscape)
<grime> panorain, install gnome-panel if you can not Unity 2D
<darkhelmet46> dr_willis_, halfway tempted to add myself to the root group and call it a day.
<codephobic> grime, lol
<grime> codephobic, im glad i was able to help this far......i will be leaving soon good think there are others helping
<iceroot> this is an example of wasted ram (but 8gb was so cheap) :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577997/
<codephobic> grime, you had me nervous there. I've run ubuntu server in VM with only 512mb ram - for lamp stuff - but I did think Unity with all the frills would require a little more ~ 2-3GB.
<grime> darkhelmet46, do it
<codephobic> grime, you have a good evening, thanks for the help, the suggestions and the patience :)
<Rukouen> hey guys, I'm thinking of setting up a vm for my personal web dev projects but I'm wondering if I should just have one vm in general or one vm per project to keep the environments separate?
<darkhelmet46> grime, I thought that was ill-advised?  :)
<panorain> grime ok
<Ben64> darkhelmet46: most of the things you've been saying here are ill-advised
<grime> darkhelmet46, add your username to sudoers file so you can run sudo instead of su
<dr_willis_> wonky system becomes wonky+1
<darkhelmet46> Ben64, I apologize for my ignorance.
<codephobic> iceroot, how (why?) did that happen? why so much cache and swap?
<urielsalis> How do i istall ubuntu from windows in a external hard drive?
<grime> codephobic, no problem
<dr_willis_> urielsalis:  you mean a wubi install to a external usb hd? or a full normal install?
<urielsalis> a wubi install to a usb hd
<histo> urielsalis: Do you know what wubi is?
<codephobic> bekks, I read that site before ... when I first used "free -m" and panicked that all the RAM was being used...
<darkhelmet46> grime, "sudo adduser username admin"  ?
<urielsalis> yes the windows installer
<histo> urielsalis: it installs ubuntu as an application inside of windows so to say. Is that what you want?  or do you want to boot off of your USB drive into ubuntu?
<iceroot> codephobic: because its good when there is much cache used
<iceroot> codephobic: and swap was the ubuntu default size
<iceroot> codephobic: free ram is wasted ram
<urielsalis> I want to boot ut to my disk drive with ubuntu but installing it from windows
<codephobic> iceroot, I thought it was advised not to use too much swap?
<iceroot> codephobic: so you want that the kernel is caching a lot
<grime> darkhelmet46, no as root go to /etc and edit the file called sudoers then add yourself under root exactly like how root looks
<iceroot> codephobic: doesnt matter if you have 2gb swap, 8gb swap or 100gb swap if you dont need the space
<histo> !usb | urielsalis
<ubottu> urielsalis: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<codephobic> I know before the recommended practice was to have 150% the size of RAM as swap, but since the days of 4GB ...
<dr_willis_> urielsalis:  wubi wont work that way.  why do you want it on usb?
<iceroot> codephobic: the system is on a 60gb ssd and 8gb are swap which will normally never be used
<histo> dr_willis_: He doesnt' want wubi
<darkhelmet46> grime, and what does that do, give me elevated rights but not root rights?
<histo> urielsalis: You dont' want wubi you want a to follow the directions from ubotto
<urielsalis> Because i want to take ubuntu in my drive as a fully installation(and my disk is 320 gb of unused space)
<codephobic> iceroot, I tend to run out of space, however big the drives I buy are.
<dr_willis_> i dont think anyone ever wants wubi.. ;)
<iceroot> codephobic: there is a 4TB storage on that system, just / is on the 60gb ssd
<codephobic> I've got around 4TB of data, work, OS installations and stuff ...
<histo> urielsalis: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<codephobic> hehe
<codephobic> my W7/debian squeeze server is on a 60GB sammy SSD
<iceroot> codephobic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578012/  + 500GP LUKS partition which is not mounted at the moment
<urielsalis> I WANT A FULL ISNTALATTION NOT A LIVE USB
<iceroot> urielsalis: then do a full installation
<codephobic> this ubuntu is on a 128GB OCZ (cheapo) SSD
<grime> darkhelmet46, it lets you use sudo so that you dont have to run everything as root
<panorain> grime I am in Gnome Classic ahh
<bekks> urielsalis: You have to create an installation medium before, then use it to install Ubumtu to your USB.
<urielsalis> I can do ir from windows?
<dr_willis_> urielsalis:  then you want to boot a usb/cd. or try doing it from vbox to the usb. (not advised)
<urielsalis> because i have run out of dvd
<grime> panorain, nice how do you like it?
<histo> urielsalis: yes
<panorain> grime looking much better
<histo> urielsalis: YOu can read that webpage it walks you through creating a bootable usb from windows
<darkhelmet46> grime, the ere is a sudoers.d folder and it is empty except for a readme file.  But I don't understand the readme... argh.
<urielsalis> wubi install a livecd version or a full instalation
<Tex_Nick> wubi = "want unother broken interface" (unother - SIC) @^@
<urielsalis> ?
<histo> urielsalis: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<codephobic> iceroot, cool... according to nautilus I have 5.6GB of space left on one of my 1TB disks.
<grime> darkhelmet46, not the sudoers.d its just called sudoers
<bekks> urielsalis: Wubi is a windows application. It isnt a "full installation" as you think it might be.
<codephobic> time to delete the porn :(
<dr_willis_> urielsalis: wubi installs a wubi version...... its special full type install to a file on the windows drive
<grime> panorain, so you should be at home then
<darkhelmet46> codephobic, who saves porn anymore?  lol
<panorain> grime XTerm is the terminal
<urielsalis> So i can use the link that you give me to install a full version of ubuntu in my disk or only a live cd(MEH WANTS FULL)
<histo> ffs stop confusing the kid
<histo> urielsalis: YEs
<codephobic> darkhelmet46, people who used to have lots of free disk space
<grime> darkhelmet46, do you know how to use vi or nano?
<codephobic> :(
<urielsalis> . . .
<histo> !usb | urielsalis to install to USB
<ubottu> urielsalis to install to USB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<panorain> grime sudo apt-get update sudo  ; apt-get upgrade then?
<histo> urielsalis: to install a live cd onto usb http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<selena2013> panorain you still dont install it ?
<grime> panorain, no the terminal should be under accessories
<urielsalis> I want a complete instalation in my external HDD i want to know how to do it in windows i dont want a live usb
<dr_willis_> i thought he wants a 'full/normal' install to a usb.. but without useing a cd/live usb...
<urielsalis> yes
<bekks> urielsalis: You need a DVD media or a USB stick to install Ubuntu.
<grime> panorain, sudo apt-get update i believe
<urielsalis> can windows do it?
<bekks> urielsalis: No.
<dr_willis_> urielsalis:  if you do tricks with vbox it might be doable..
<darkhelmet46> grime, the readme actually says "please note that using the visudo command is the recommended way to update sudoers content"  so I did visudo ? and it looks like I need to do visudo -f username ?
<bekks> urielsalis: You can create an Ubuntu dvd/usb using Windows.
<urielsalis> can you give me a link or tutorial on that
<dr_willis_> easier to find a 2nd usb flash
<urielsalis> I have run out of cd and dvds
<bekks> urielsalis: Then you need a USB :)
<grime> panorain, if your not part of sudoers your gonna have to add yourself unless your find on running root
<urielsalis> I dont have another . . .
<darkhelmet46> urielsalis, go to Staples.  :)
<urielsalis> staples?
<codephobic> btw, anyone running a headless Ubuntu Server host with VirtualBox (the current release)? Is it noticeably faster than doing so inside of XFCE or some other slim DE?
<histo> urielsalis: Use usb please read the websites posted to you
<dr_willis_> staples = an office supply store chain in america
<darkhelmet46> urielsalis, Staples, the Office Superstore!  Sorry, guess you're not in the US.  :)
<histo> codephobic: why would it be faster?
<panorain> grime I dragged XTerm button to the top title bar in Gnome-Classic how do I remove the Xterm button I see terminal now in accesories. I jumped a bit
<codephobic> darkhelmet46, Staples is here in the UK too (well, London).
<urielsalis> How do i full install of ubuntu from virtual box using windows to my external disk drive(wubi detects it)
<histo> urielsalis: what is your native language?
<urielsalis> Spanish
<dr_willis_> urielsalis:  install vbox. configure it to have access to the usb.. boot the iso.. do the install.. reboot  from usb.. hope it works
<codephobic> histo, I meant the VMs within VirtualBox, because of more free RAM, less background processes etc.
<histo> !es | urielsalis
<ubottu> urielsalis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<histo> codephobic: is your system really under that much load currently?
<histo> codephobic: it will help if your load is high now. Depends on what Desktop Environment you are currently running on how much overhead it's using.
<darkhelmet46> wb grime.
<panorain> grime!
<grime> darkheltmet46, so did you try it? if not google how to add myself to sudoers file
<grime> panorain, yo
<histo> grime: visudo
<codephobic> histo, I'm trying to plan out the optimal way to run Windows 7 in a VM. Currently, it's not too bad, I can use illustrator without any problems whatsoever, but if I play games, browse my network folders as well, I get some sluggishness.
<grime> histo, can you help out darkhelmet46 with the sudo thin i gotta go thanks
<histo> grime: or add your user to the sudo group
<panorain> grime I by accident I dragged XTerm up to my title bar in Gnome-Classic how can I edit my top title bar in 12.10?
<urielsalis> no support on ubuntu-es :(
<codephobic> my "plan A" was to run VBox on debian squeeze and have win7 play my blu-ray discs.
<histo> codephobic: Gaming in a VM doesn't work well due to virtualized video hardware. YOu can install guest additions and get some more performance
<histo> urielsalis: Well you won't read what we are telling you here.
<darkhelmet46> grime, i am Googline away and not getting very far.  Thanks for your help up to here.
<urielsalis> I want to install it from vrtual box to my external hdd and i need a tutorial on that(for a full installation)
<histo> codephobic: What's wrong with using linux with blu ray?
<brightblack>  anyone know how I can prevent a fullscreen vbox guest from stealing system focus?
<histo> urielsalis: that makes no sense
<urielsalis> histo, I read that links that our give me but they were for live cd, not for full instalations
<histo> brightblack: /j #vbox
<brightblack> thanx
<grime> panorain, windows button + alt + right click
<codephobic> but 1) debian squeeze has an older release of VBox and it doesn't seem to work with my existing VDIs 2) the configuration of blu-rays to watch "natively" is laborious for something that I see as relaxation and 3) I might as well have a fast and responsive windows install lurking ready to use if the need should arise
<grime> darkhelmet46, ask histo he knows
<panorain> grime thanks I best document this
<darkhelmet46> Sooooo... histo... help a brother out?  :D
<codephobic> histo, I meant windows games - solitaire on W7 is pretty "graphical", apparently too much for the 128MB virtual gfx that VBox lets me setup.
<histo> urielsalis: Do you have more than one thumb drive? Or do you have a machine with linux on it?
<histo> codephobic: install guest additions
<grime> darkhelmet46, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=261679
<histo> darkhelmet46: help with what?
<goodtime> yes windows... the ultimit in reinstallments!
<panorain> grime when I open a create new document the top of the window is covered by the title bar
<codephobic> histo, is there a simple Blu-ray movie player in linux yet? I've seen scripts for streaming decrypted content through a port and then using VLC to playback from that port, but nothing that would be useful for a "Home Theatre PC"
<codephobic> histo, I have, I use guest additions to get usb access and to get full screen full resolution rendering of the desktop
<grime> panorain, grab the top of the window and pull it down that should work
<darkhelmet46> grime, i don't think that's my issue.  I "CAN" user sudo to run things.
<panorain> grime I cannot pull the window down
<darkhelmet46> histo, here's the sitch.  So I have an app that won't run right when I run it as a normal user or as sudo.  if I run it as root, it works fine.
<histo> darkhelmet46: is it a graphical app?
<iceroot> darkhelmet46: for gui apps use gksudo
<panorain> grime should I install nvidia drivers for my 6600 agp?
<darkhelmet46> histo, yes but it needs to be laucnhed from terminal
<darkhelmet46> ahhh, let me try
<iceroot> darkhelmet46: gksudo command
<histo> darkhelmet46: use gksu appname
<histo> !bluray | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darkhelmet46> histo, yep gksudo works.  sweet!  now is there a way for me to run this thing without having to do gksudo?
<panorain> grime all open boxes get stuck under the top title bar in Gnome-Classic
<grime> panorain, i forgot how to minimize haha
<histo> darkhelmet46: What is the application?
<panorain> grime I am sudo apt-get update       sudo apt-get upgrade  now
<grime> panorain, i gotta go tho ill be back in acouple of hours....ask around im sure theres other that can help
<darkhelmet46> histo, I doubt you've heard of it.  It's called MXIE, made by a company called Zultys.  It integrates with their phone system.  It's a VoIP / Instant Messaging app.
<panorain> grime all the windows stuck under top title bar  can't see the top of the windows
<panorain> ok
<panorain> anyone running gnome-classic in ubuntu 12.10?
<histo> darkhelmet46: Why does it need root priveledges to run?  You should check with whoever made the applicaiton.
<darkhelmet46> histo, the odd thing is, i didn't need gksudo to run it before when I was runnign it from a Wubi install.  This only started happening after I migrated the Wubi install to a dedicated partition.
<korn788> hello i just wanted to install nmon on my server today and i get this message " user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<histo> darkhelmet46: How did you install this applicaiton?
<histo> korn788: did you mess up your password?
<histo> korn788: and what is the output of groups
<korn788> i haven't touched anything
<korn788> whats the command for the output
<darkhelmet46> histo, i had to download the tar.gz, then use alien to convert it to .deb, then I used dpkg.
<histo> darkhelmet46: Did you download the source code? If so why did you use alien?
<histo> korn788: open a terminal and type in groups   and then hit enter
<darkhelmet46> histo, because thats' what the instructions said?  :D
<histo> darkhelmet46: Was their an RPM?
<korn788> m4l www-data
<histo> korn788: yeah your user needs to be in several other groups
<darkhelmet46> histo, negative, they only provide the tar.gz
<abi_> anyone who can help me in django?
<histo> korn788: is your username m4l?
<korn788> yes
<histo> korn788: your user needs to be added to the sudo group
<histo> korn788: by an admin user or the user that installed ubuntu
<korn788> how would i go about adding it without having to leave putty
<darkhelmet46> histo, see http://richarddouglasdenton.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/installing-mxie-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<slide> Is there a way to install ubuntu server onto a new drive in windows? or somehow put ubuntu server install onto that drive so it can install itself?
<histo> korn788: you can't if you don't have sudo access
<panorain> should I have installed 12.04 vs. 12.10  for LTS support?
<korn788> i don't even have su
<histo> darkhelmet46: give me a minute
<korn788> but i can login from putty
<histo> !find mxie
<ubottu> Package/file mxie does not exist in quantal
<ntzrmtthihu777> slide: you need to either burn the server iso onto cd or usb, and then boot from thta
<darkhelmet46> histo, if you want to download and look at the tar.gz you can get it from http://voip.waveiton.com
<slide> ntzrmtthihu777, is there a way to put it on a usb drive alongside all my other files?
<histo> darkhelmet46: Okay well on that page he downloaded an rpm not a tar.gz
<ntzrmtthihu777> not that I am aware of; you could always just temporarily transfer said files to you hdd untill its done.
<korn788> ive had issues with install Ubuntu server from usb i had to install it via CD
<darkhelmet46> histo, holy crap you're right... shit it was like a month ago, sorry i guess my memory is bad.
<ntzrmtthihu777> thing is the iso is so small just a normal cd will do, no need for a full dvd
<histo> darkhelmet46: This is an issue with that package. You need to contact their support and see if maybe your user needs to be added to some group or something. That's why you need gksu now.
<histo> korn788: What user did you use when you installed?
<darkhelmet46> histo, ok thanks i'll do that.
<histo> panorain: 12.04
<korn788> m4l
<korn788> thats the only user i made
<Tex_Nick> i'm about to install a new hard drive ... after partition & format, i want to perform a thorough scan of the surface for defects ... would "badblocks -sv" be the most standard check ?
<korn788> when i installed
<codephobic> thanks all, have a good evening... time to go to sleep for me.
<codephobic> cya
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, my question: I am currently using irssi within screen in gnome-terminal, I want to create a .desktop launcher that launches gnome-terminal and reattaches to this screen session, how would I go about this?
<histo> korn788: and the only groups he's in is m4l and www-data?  You messed up when you added the user to the www-data group
<histo> korn788: do you have physical access tot he computer?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: if the application used ACLs (access control lists) then they wouldn't have been copied by the migration (it's been added in the last few days). That could explain why you're having permission problems. Reinstalling should resolve that.
<korn788> yea it right next to me
<panorain> histo why can I not drag the open windows anywhere in gnome-classic I enabled my top launcher bar to dissapear and can see the top of the window now
<korn788> but im logged in from putty
<histo> panorain: alt+F7 to move windows
<korn788> only because i wanted to go headless
<histo> korn788: Well you need a monitor now.
<darkhelmet46> bcb2, HI! You were actually helping me with the migration a few days ago, I finally got it sorted!  Dunno if you remember.
<korn788> but i can add a monitor and keyboard
<histo> korn788: boot in single user mode and fix your gorups
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: yes I remember
<darkhelmet46> anyway, bcbc2 I did uninstall/reinstall the app, but nada.
<korn788> is there a link or guide to follow as i have only one monitor atm
<panorain> histo when do I press alt+f7 when trying to move the window?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: that's the only thing I can think of that would explain the difference.
<histo> panorain: yes
<panorain> histo rather where should I place my mouse cursor?
<histo> panorain: it will hilight the window then try using the arrow keys to move it.
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, so check this out...  You recall I couldn't install Grub because of the LDM-Blocker, right?
<histo> panorain: Is the issue that you never have title bars?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: right.
<korn788> while im not new to linux im new to linux servers and i still trying to learn command line
<panorain> histo yes titlbars
<panorain> histo titlebars-
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, and I downloaded Boot-Repair and it wanted to delete a hard drive sector to fix it, and I was scared to do that, member?
<histo> korn788: yeah whenever you added your user to the www-data group for whatever reason you wiped out your other groups using the wrong command.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: yip
<histo> panorain: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<panorain> histo Ubuntu 12.10
<abi_> Need some help in python, any one interested?
<histo> panorain: But you insalled something gnome-classic?
<korn788> wow and i wanted to do was be able to write to /var/www
<panorain> histo yes that is correct I installed gnome-classic via software manager
<histo> korn788: yeah what command did you run to add your user tot he www-data group?
<darkhelmet46> bcb2, ok so.... i finally backed up my laptop, it took a few days because it kept failing, then finally i ran boot-repair, let it delete the sector, and everything worked fine.  i was stil able to boot to Windows, and no data loss.  lol
<histo> !not-unity | panorain
<histo> !notunity | panorain
<ubottu> panorain: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<korn788> i don't remember i googled it and it was askubuntu.com post
<histo> panorain: gnome-panel is what you wanted.
<Sazpaimon> For some reason my EFI boot list only contains "Ubuntu"
<Ben64> korn788: basically you need to add yourself to the "admin" group
<histo> korn788: hit ctrl+r to do a reverse search and start typing group    it will show you the command in your history
<Tex_Nick> abi_:  if you don't get help here, you might ask in #python :)
<histo> Ben64: he fried all his othe groups
<Ben64> there are no other groups in server version
<panorain> histo I will revert to gnome-panel I am running updates to 12.10 right now in terminal
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: that's good to know. backing up is a pain, but it's more painful if you don't and then you need it.
<histo> Ben64: didn't append the group to his user just assigned it to only the www-data group.
<abi_> thank you Tex_Nick
<Sazpaimon> I can load windows fine using grub2, but I cannot see any other entries in my EFI firmware's boot listing
<Ben64> from my server, groups returns "ben64 admin"
<histo> panorain: Yeah you basically don't have a window decorater running for whatever reason.
<panorain> histo should I uninstall gnome-classic via software manager before I install gnome-panel?
<histo> !uefi | Sazpaimon
<ubottu> Sazpaimon: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Tex_Nick> abi_:  nphope that points you in a good direction :-)
<darkhelmet46> bcbc2, yeah i know.  i just felt silly.  lol  but i guess better to be safe than sorry.
<johnjohn101> is there a channel for the ubuntu touch development stuff?
<histo> Ben64: that's not good
<Ben64> histo: yes it is
<histo> Ben64: If you want it that way I guess
<Ben64> thats how server installs are
<histo> Ben64: Yes he removed the other group and didn't append the new one is all.
<histo> didn't remove it but removed his user fromt he group
<korn788> sudo chown -R username /var/www/
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: it's not silly. I would still recommend it, even knowing that it worked for you. But maybe an entire disk image backup is overkill (I just backup data normally)
<Sazpaimon> histo, yes I've read all over the wiki, it doesn't explain why I see "Windows Boot Manager" in my firmware's boot list but it doesn't show up when I boot
<panorain> histo will installing nvidia geforce 6600 drivers assist gnome-classic?
<histo> Sazpaimon: you need to install grubs efi stuff
<panorain> histo are you firm on stating gnome-panel installation in 12.10 then?
<darkhelmet46> bcb2, i'm a bare-metal restore backup kinda guy.  :D
<Sazpaimon> histo, grub efi is installed
<Sazpaimon> I just said I can load windows using grub2
<histo> panorain: Either install gnome-panel or fix gnome-classic to launch a window decorator
<histo> Sazpaimon: You just said there is no ubuntu option from your efi boot?
<panorain> histo what is the best route for a noob?
<Sazpaimon> nom I said " For some reason my EFI boot list only contains "Ubuntu""
<histo> panorain: install gnome-panel
<histo> Sazpaimon: ahh. Sorry mis understood. Is there a windows efi in your /boot partition?
<panorain> histo ok
<Sazpaimon> just the oposite, after installing ubuntu my windows boot manager entry dissapeared, and boot-repair didn't fix it
<mordonez> Hi guys, is possible to share my wireless connection with another wireless card?
<Sazpaimon> histo, yeah, my efi system partition is fine and dandy, it's just something in the firmware is messed up I think
<histo> Sazpaimon: and are you sure windows was installed in efi mode?
<Sazpaimon> yes, it is
<Sazpaimon> I'm gonna try bccedit to see if I can delete and re-add the firmware entry
<histo> Sazpaimon: okay then you need to figure out how to edit grubs efi thing to add windows. I'm not that familiar with it but understand some of it.  Some other EFI "expert" may need to help you.
<panorain> histo I am uninstalling gnome-panel via software manager
<Sazpaimon> histo, I already said "I can load windows fine using grub2"
<histo> panorain: Why did you want ot install gnome-panel?
<histo> wtf
<panorain> histo how long will ubuntu 12.04 be supported for?
<histo> Sazpaimon: You just said ubuntu is the only choice?
<histo> !lts | panorain
<ubottu> panorain: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<panorain> histo I am running p4 2.8
<Sazpaimon> histo, ubuntu is the only choice in my EFI's bootmenu
<panorain> ok histo
<panorain> histo thank you for your help please bear with me
<histo> Sazpaimon: Than how are you loading windows?
<Sazpaimon> I dont think you get how efi works, the efi bios has its own bootmenu stored in the firmware itself
<darkhelmet46> so any Virtual Box gurus in here?
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: have you checked your log files to see if there's anything related to the permissions problem?
<histo> Sazpaimon: I don't think you are explaining yourself properly
<Sazpaimon> histo, I'm chainloading windows's efi file using grub, but I'd like to be able to boot windows without the help of grub
<panorain> histo my pc is a bit slow I do not like unity taking up room on my monitor
<ntzrmtthihu777> darkhelmet46: I am fair with it
<darkhelmet46> bcb2 i don't know where to look :)
<histo> Sazpaimon: Why?
<darkhelmet46> ntzrmtthihu777, any idea how i can get a VM to automatically savestate or shutdown when I shutdown or logoff Ubuntu?
<korn788> ok so im booted into recovery mode i selected root and now im root@M4L whats next
<histo> panorain: Did you install proprietary video drivers?
<Sazpaimon> histo, in case I break grub or something, I'd like to have the windows entry in the EFI firmware instead of just grub
<Sazpaimon> I know multiple boot managers can coexist in the EFI firmware
<histo> korn788: usermod -a -G admin m4l
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, no, lol. maybe using the cli for vbox you can set a script to do it on shutdown
<korn788> cool going to give that a try
<panorain> histo I have not installed any proprietary video drivers for Nvidia as of yet please help
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: I'd start with: tail -f /var/log/syslog  (and maybe auth.log). Then run it and see what you get. I gotta run now. Good luck!
<histo> panorain: Click on the gear by the clock and > settings > software sources > Hardware tab
<darkhelmet46> thanks bcbc2
<histo> panorain: on 12.10  On 12.04 you can go to settings > Additional hardware
<mordonez> Hi guys, any of you know how to share wireless with 2 wifi cards
<mordonez> ?
<mordonez> any ideas?
<Nite_shades> ubuntu server channel ????????????anyone
<histo> !ics | mordonez
<ubottu> mordonez: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<histo> Nite_shades: #ubuntu-server
<korn788> admin does not exist
<histo> korn788: sudo group
<korn788> hold om
<histo> korn788: usermod -a -G sudo m4l
<korn788> on
<panorain> histo what is settings under in gnome-classic?
<Nite_shades> ok
<histo> panorain: What version of ubuntu is this?
<mordonez> I already have donde that but the wifi do not appear on the list of available networks
<panorain> histo 12.10
<histo> mordonez: Why would you want to do this by the way? Why not just have both machines connect to the wifi?
<mordonez> I have completed all the steps and looks ok on my machine but I can see the new wireless network on my cellphone for example
<histo> panorain: gnome-control-center
<darkhelmet46> histo, i just reinstalled it using different instructions and now it works!  :D
<mordonez> the wifi is on other floor
<korn788> cannot lock /etc/passwd
<panorain> histo load unity from login normally then?
<histo> mordonez: So you're using the box a repeater or something?
<mordonez> and just one machine can see it
<mordonez> yes
<mordonez> a very good powerfull card
<mordonez> on my laptop
<mordonez> connected via usb
<mordonez> so I can see it
<histo> panorain: What?  open a terminal and type in gnome-control-center then you can go to software sources > hardware
<FloodBot1> mordonez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mordonez> but now I want my laptop to serve wifi for my floor
<histo> mordonez: Ahh.  So your phone can see the wifi but the other computer cant?
<histo> mordonez: from this computer
<korn788> it said cannot lock /etc/passwd try again later
<Ben64> mordonez: you should get a wireless repeater for that
<mordonez> No, My computer can see the wifi because has connected a powerfull card
<mordonez> yeah I know but in the meantime is there a way to do it?
<histo> mordonez: create an adhoc network with your other card.
<gridwest_user> How do I use SoX to flip a wave 180 degrees out of phase
<panorain> histo ok
<mordonez> I mean
<histo> mordonez: then treat it like a cable
<Ben64> korn788: mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<histo> korn788: yeah your mounted read only Ben64 command will fix it
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, my question: I am currently using irssi within screen in gnome-terminal, I want to create a .desktop launcher that launches gnome-terminal and reattaches to this screen session, how would I go about this?
<mordonez> I already have created an ad hoc network and I am already self connected
<mordonez> but is not serving as wifi for other devices
<mordonez> like my cellphone for example
<korn788> oh thats weird so do ben64 command then the other command
<fwaokda> how can i avoid having to install virtual box guest additions after every update?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: create a .desktop for gnome terminal and add the string gnome-terminal -e screen -Dr
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I would gnome-terminal -e 'screen -Dr'
<panorain> histo why is gnome classic showing in the ubuntu gear in login window still on 12.10?
<mordonez> any ideas?
<histo> panorain: huh? gnome-callsic doesn't change the login screen. On the login screen the gear is used to change your sesion that you are logging into.
<cyclick> my cd drive is broke so I can't use a live CD to repartition, but I'm looking for a way to repartion my main partition on reboot before it gets mounted, is that possible?
<histo> mordonez: Can the other devices see the ad-hoc network?
<panorain> histo where is terminal in dash?
<histo> cyclick: usb
<histo> cyclick: or single user mode
<mordonez> no, is not listed, is like it do not exist
<panorain> histo this is too kde like
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh derp, I gotta use quotes, thank you histo
<histo> cyclick: and move stuff arounjd. I would create a thumb drive
<histo> mordonez: How did you create the wifi network.
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  in "dash home" type terminal or keyboard shortcut CTRL+ALT+T
<mordonez> I add new wireless , then enter a name a password and done
<histo> brb
<cyclick> thanks histo I will try that signle user recovery mode as I don't think this old computer can boot off usb
<panorain> histo thankyou
<ntzrmtthihu777> omfg awesome.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo:  huge thanks on your part
<burfl> anybody know off the top of their head whether an "AMD Fusion APU 350D" will support amd64?  otherwise I'll keep digging
<burfl> I know this is not an AMD room.. I'm trying to choose my image to download
<panorain> histo I entered gnome-control-center in terminal
<mordonez> any ideas?
<panorain> histo 4 gpg trust created
<ntzrmtthihu777> well you could just test it, burfl
<panorain> histo now Software sources has loaded ok
<panorain> histo I miss dapper drake
<burfl> ntzrmtthihu777 that would not cause any damage?
<panorain> histo nvidia shows up in additional drivers
<korn788> ITS FIXED thats histo and ben64
<korn788> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> burfl: you can just burn it to usb and run it live, no change to your system
<panorain> histo additional drivers within software sources states  nvidia corportation nv43 geforce 6600  this device using alternate driver
<panorain> histo should I tick the proprietary 173 nvidia box?
<burfl> ntzrmtthihu777: right, but will running the wrong instruction set cause any damage to any of my hardware?  I've never tried before
<ntzrmtthihu777> as long as you dont do anything freaky in the live mode you should be fine
<one> How do I update grub to boot gentoo also
<sl33p3r> Join #bitcoin
<Ben64> sl33p3r: you need to use /join
<sl33p3r> Yeah, thx
<darkhelmet46> histo can i try bugging you again?  :D
<panorain> ugh is 12.10 really for me I suppose it could be neat to get the latest and greatest I just don't need unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn that's awesome, lol. whenever I ctrl-a d to detach from the session it closes the gnome-terminal
<panorain> ugh
<krux> you don't need to use unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> panorain: try Pinguy OS, its an ubuntu remaster without untiy and a really nifty gnome-classic setup
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: and unsupported here
<panorain> ntzmtthihu77 seriously?
<panorain> I understand
<Ben64> it's not hard to not use unity
<panorain> Ben64 is wastes space I don't need it
<ntzrmtthihu777> meh. I like it, and its pretty good out of box
<Ben64> panorain: then get rid of it, its not difficult
<ntzrmtthihu777> gnome shell is to be discontinued, no?
<panorain> ntzrmtthihu777 what about nvidia drivers in pinguy os?
<panorain> Ben64 I just might
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: no
<naegling> I hate amazon ami
<ntzrmtthihu777> should be the same setup as ububtu, pinguy os is just basically precise with stuff preinstalled and configured
<one> how to hupdate it
<panorain> ntzrmtthihu77 could you give me a link?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sure
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://pinguyos.com/download/
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  i use 12.10 with gnome-classic de ... i did sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ... then on reboot @ login selected Gnome Classic ... has worked great since 3 days after 12.10 was released :)
<Ben64> panorain: just keep in mind if you use that, you can't come here to get help
<darkhelmet46> ok, so I have a program complaining that it can't access the audio device driver (Linux EsoundD Driver).  Any ideas?
<panorain> ok hold on
<panorain> please
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I would install gnome-fallback on any new precise install, and a host of other things, but pinguy is almost the exact setup I use
<panorain> Tex_Nick I tried  sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<x2Fusion> hello.
<fwaokda_> I'm trying to set up dual monitors but they're backwards ;/
<x2Fusion> Seeing as #fedora is gay.. and can't help with me...
<panorain> Tex_Nick reboot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> then flip them lol
<fwaokda_> how do i set which one is the main monitor with unity?
<x2Fusion> with my situation of such,
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  yes or maybe just logout and thenback in
<Ben64> x2Fusion: we can't help you with fedora
<margareta> Hi have a Dell Inspiron with a 3G dongle. It seems to work ok. I would like it to auto start when I turn my computer on as I have my Internet through this dongle.
<darkhelmet46> fwaokda, System Settings > Displays?
<x2Fusion> Can anybody help me, I'm currently running #fedora 18 ... and I'm attempting from fedora, copy an iso to a western digital external hdd; and then make it bootable.
<Tex_Nick> at the lightdm login screen ... click on the ubuntu icon ... then select Gnome Classic
<x2Fusion> I'm attempting to make a ubuntu livecd copied to my external hdd, bootable.
<panorain> Tex_Nick I am now at login screen in 12.10
<fwaokda_> darkhelmet46, ahh i see where the launcher option was... any idea why it would be limiting my resolution options on one of my screens?
<ntzrmtthihu777> x2Fusion: should try burning it to usb and then installing to the hdd
<Tex_Nick> ok click on the ubuntu icon
<Tex_Nick> you should see Gnome Classic luisted ?
<panorain> Tex_Nick I did i'm logging in now
<darkhelmet46> fwaokda, just a guess, but I'd say either the driver or the device is limiting the resolution and only letting you use what it can support.
<one> How do I update grub to boot other kernels manually installed for a dual boot system?
<fwaokda_> darkhelmet46, k thanks... maybe i'll just go back to one monitor
<ntzrmtthihu777> should be the same, no?
<panorain> Tex_Nick no title bar on top desktop switchers work on bottom bar
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyway to configure lightdm?
<Tex_Nick> when you say "no title bar" you mean no top panel ?
<panorain> Tex_Nick how can I change properties in the title bars on 12.10 running gnome classic?
<one> Ubuntu
<panorain> Tex_nick I made the top title bar dissapear cause of previous window problems with gnome-classic
<panorain> Tex_Nick title bar need to change properties how?
<Tex_Nick> if you can see the top panel ... use SUPER+ALT Right Click
<panorain> Tex_Nick super meaning?
<ntzrmtthihu777> super = windows key
<Tex_Nick> panorain: SUPER is the "Windoze Key"
<panorain> sweet
<Viralfrost> how do i add a user to the sudoers list?
<Tex_Nick> :-)
<panorain> Son!
<panorain> kickin
<panorain> how long will 12.10 be supported?
<jrib> Viralfrost: just add the user to the "sudo" group with: sudo adduser USER sudo
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  18 monts
<Tex_Nick> *months
<panorain> Tex_Nick thanks
<Tex_Nick> np :-) enjoy
<panorain> totally
<panorain> pretty cool
<ntzrmtthihu777> I stick with .04 releases, 3 years support, 5 on server (12.04 is 5 years)
<panorain> weather applet coming in hooo ya!
<Viralfrost> one more question, how do i log out a user from the command line ... not the current user, but another user
<darkhelmet46> ntzrmtthihu777, i thought the .04 was the "beta" and the ".10" was the final?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  if you want to use unity again for any reason ... at login just select unity
<one> virtuose: is there nno grub update
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, the .o represents the release month
<panorain> Tex_Nick ok   how do I move buttons on the top title bar?
<crazyhorse> ok.. are there any decent chat clients for ubuntu
<dr_willis_> Viralfrost:  kill the processes they are running. sudo kill pid#
<ntzrmtthihu777> right click and select move
<panorain> xchat
<crazyhorse> i'm really missing limechat on osx
<thtanner> crazyhorse: well none will be specific to ubuntu anyways
<delfick> hi there, I used gparted to make a copy of my linux partition onto my new ssd. Booting from it works fine and is amazing, but now when I shutdown I get a kernel panic. Does anyone know what I need to do for it to put a vmcore file in /var/crash so I can work out why it kernel panics?
<thtanner> but XCast is natively installed
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  SUPER+ALT right click on icons
<Viralfrost> dr_willis_: ...theres gotta be something simpler than that
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like irssi
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  then select move
<crazyhorse> really dislike xchat.... doesn't warn me when i'm pasting multiple rows, doesn't allow me to have a bookmarked list of channels without actually being logged into the channel, doesn't have an aggregate feed of all channel activity
<dr_willis_> Viralfrost: why would there be? reboot.. thats simple...)
<panorain> Tex_Nick how do I anchor the button after I move it or is it done now by user super alt+alt?
<crazyhorse> having said that limechat is better than any other chat client iv'e used
<zheng> what's the best candidate of x-chat?
<dr_willis_> Viralfrost:  other users could be doung all sorts of things..
<crazyhorse> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah i want a gui.. click click, connect to freenode, connect to channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, xchat is all I know besides irssi
<Viralfrost> dr_willis_: exactly, i don't want to go through and find all the processes that are still running...i'll try rebooting though :P i guess thats the first thing i should've done lol
<dr_willis_> crazyhorse: xchat or weechat work for mee
<crazyhorse> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah i had good search.. there's some other one that requires you to run a server
<panorain> Son!
<crazyhorse> weechat: allows you to maintian a list of servers / channels?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  once you've moved it, it will be anchored ... a lot of that stuff has changed over the past few distros, from the way it used to work
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: working is the minimum requirement :)
<anunnaki> +irssi
<bravis> Konversation works too
<panorain> Tex_Nick I cannot change weather report quits
<darkhelmet46> ok, so I have a program complaining that it can't access the audio device driver (Linux EsoundD Driver).  Any ideas?
<dr_willis_> crazyhorse: i imagine weechat can do anything you would ever want
<crazyhorse> do any of these ones have any of the features i just mentioned?
<thtanner> + google
<crazyhorse> ok.. downloading
<Tex_Nick> you mean the weather indicator ?
<panorain> Tex_Nick yes
<dr_willis_> i rarely irc anywhere  else but this one channel.
<crazyhorse> basically.. channel list / double click to connect / past warning / single aggregated feed from all chans window <- they are the stuff limechat offers that none of the other ones i found do
<thtanner> is it sad i just wine mirc.exe
<crazyhorse> haha
<dr_willis_> tossed mirc when i found xchat for windows
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  right click on the "weather indicator applet" and select preferences
<crazyhorse> weechat doesn't run a gui
<thtanner> dr_willis_ I wrote a bunch of mirc script that i didnt feel like redoing lol
<panorain> Tex_Nick I did what you told me it       "weather Report" has quit unexpectedly
<thtanner> lazyness factor: max
<bravis> weechat and Irssi are good but if you dont wanna configure then Konversation is for us lazy
<panorain> Tex_Nick then dissapears
<ntzrmtthihu777> well I just made a launcher for irssi, and I have it in screen so you can sta connected to a certain server
<panorain> disappears-
<dr_willis_> i use weechat over ssh from my phone..
<crazyhorse> konversation wants to install 141 packages and 79mb :/
<dr_willis_> so?
<panorain> son
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  try SUPER+ALT right click on panel & Add to panel "Weather report" ?
<panorain> forcast is for new york only bummer
<dr_willis_> its a kde/qt app. ;-)
<panorain> Tex_Nick yes I was able to add the applet weather report fine
<ali> hey people
<crazyhorse> dr_willis: so you wouldn't worry about.. just install it?
<dr_willis_> crazyhorse: 79mb ? thats trivial...
<bravis> i did you can always uninstall if you dont like it
<Guest24289> Greetings peopl
<crazyhorse> true, true
<bravis> 79m is nothing to 500 gb
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  ok once yot select preferences, click the locations tab at the top ... choose a location closest to you
<Beginner> Greetings people, what is the smartest way to learn all of the linux comamnds?
<dr_willis_> Beginner:  read books on bash.
<ntzrmtthihu777> info coreutils is good
<panorain> Tex_Nick I do       quits enexpectedly
<darkhelmet46> any ideas on this one? http://pastebin.com/ws8YPyM2
<panorain> Tek_Nick then I reload keeps dying
<Beginner> I will read a book on bash.
<panorain> Tex_Nick each time I try to change preferences it fails
<ntzrmtthihu777> I got one... I think. pdf, but I lost alot of stuff with a disasterous instal
<panorain> Tek_Nick I will bring it down for reboot   system monitors work fine
<panorain> stuffs to buggy going back to 10.04
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  hmmmm ... my first attempt there would be to do a system restart
<panorain> not sure yet
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  and/or update system
<panorain> Tex_Nick I am selecting gnome-classic  no effects
<panorain> Tex_Nick I just updated 15 minutes ago   via   terminal   sudo  apt-get update     then   sudo apt-get update
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  hold on let me log out then back in ... brb couple minutes
<panorain> Tex_Nick ok sorry to bug you
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<panorain> Dr_Willis how can I install flash plugins on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  thers some flash package in the repos that do it
<panorain> son my system doesn't seem the same without weather applet
<panorain> i'm bummed
<Viralfrost> Dr_Willis_: Thanks, rebooting helped...kind of a 'duh' moment for me...
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  ok i'm using just "Gnome Classic" NOT the "Gnome Classic - No Effects" don't really know what the differencer is ... you might try just "Gnome Classic"
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  check the webupd8 and omgubuntu site for weather indicator applets thers some neat ones. not in the default trpos
<Dr_Willis> repos
<bravis> ok how do i invoke compiz in ubuntu??
<panorain> Dr_Willis thank you
<Dr_Willis> bravis:  run 'compiz
<bravis> oh geez thats all
<Dr_Willis> bravis:  unless you want to give more details as to the problem... ;)
<panorain> Tex_Nick I may try installing gnome classic through software manager now since I installed nvidia prop driver?
<bravis>  Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<crazyhorse> anyone else noticed google chrome seems to be incredibly slow under ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bravis:  so try compiz --replace  ;)
<Dr_Willis> crazyhorse:  not really
<bravis> I always thought it was an overlay
<slide> I'm having trouble with a usb boot drive. It boots, asks me to install ubuntu server 12.04, and i hit ok, but then it doesn't do anything, just goes to a black screen. this is the guide i followed http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Dr_Willis> compiz is a window manager
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  ok, hey i just saw dr_willis was also helping you... dr_willis is 1000 times better than myself ... listen to him ... you'll be in good hands ;-)
<Dr_Willis> except i may have to leave soon.. darn real jobs ;)
<panorain> Tex_Nick I appreciate all your help
<crazyhorse> Dr_Willis: compared to the mac windows versions my windows keep hanging, i have to wait 2 or 3 seconds to switch tabs.. and the debugger window is very choppy
<panorain> Dr_Willis thank you also
<Dr_Willis> crazyhorse:  none of those issues here
<panorain> Tex_Nick how can I get into the repo's  in 12.10 running gnome-classic?
<crazyhorse> :(
<Dr_Willis> 'get into the repos' means what panorain
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  ?
<pgib> Hmm... Anyone know of software or an option to throttle CPU speed based on temperature? Basically, I need to throttle the CPU speed once the temperature is getting close to overheating (avoid it shutting down)
<Viralfrost> I just changed the username and home directory of a user, do I have to update any config files or symlinks or anything like that? (not for anything added on to the original install, just from a fresh install)
<panorain> Dr_Willis the repositories list does 12.04 have the same as synaptic package manager in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  you can install synaptic if you want to use it on 12.10
<Beginner> hey
<Beginner> my penis is huge
<Beginner>  
<panorain> Dr_Willis I would like to install synaptic I am running the software updater right now but it seems so different.
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  thats whats called 'progress' ;)
<panorain> Dr_Willis pretty slick stuff you reccomend more the software centre now?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use the apt cli tools
<bravis> well it did not like that..
<Dr_Willis> i rarely touch the software center..
<panorain> Dr_Willis I don't like all the point and click
<Dr_Willis> become a console commando
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<panorain> Dr_Willis I will read more but Ubuntu is getting bloated worse than mint
<Dr_Willis> bloat = a vague meaningless term.
<panorain> Dr_Willis I am in the process of using GhostBSD as a dual boot
<Dr_Willis> one mans bloat is anothers man must have weather-applet
<panorain> Dr_Willis you make sense
<Dr_Willis> My other pc is a raspberry-pi - ;)  it makes everything seem bloated.
<panorain> Dr_Willis besides ppa keys what is the point of running 12.04 vs say 8.04?
<Dr_Willis> security updates.. and newer packages
<Viralfrost> who really cares about bloat..on today's computers you have more than enough space for anything you want, and as far as speed, it may slow down a bit, but its still hella faster than windows is
<Dr_Willis> a 4 yr old os.. is ancient
<panorain> i have a p4
<panorain> not so fast
<phezter> hello
<panorain> yo
<Dr_Willis> that p4 is more power then my pi has. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, lol
<sebastiansam55> how to fix "bootmgr is missing" with super grub disk?
<Dr_Willis> but its an arm cpu
<Viralfrost> Dr_Willis: what do you use it for?
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all
<panorain> Dr_Willis what will happen with linux flash support?
<Dr_Willis> Viralfrost:  znc server, xbmc box
<sebastiansam55> internets is not working so well atm would greatly appreciate any help
<panorain> i'll shut up I am a noob
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  adobe has allreaddy dumpped it basically.
<Viralfrost> luckily html5 comes to the rescue!
<Dr_Willis> realplayer  ;)
<panorain> Dr_willis you know of Pinguy OS?
<panorain> yeah realplayer
<panorain> mplayer was cool
<Viralfrost> lol...sadly I've come across a couple of sites lately that still use it
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  used it.. dident see much point in it.
<panorain> vlc is great now
<Viralfrost> realplayer i mean
<Dr_Willis> thers some firefox extensions that play flash videos in vlc
<panorain> Dr_Willis where should I be as far as a p4 2.8ghz 2 gig ddr1  now   use 12.10?
<panorain> Dr_willis or read more?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  be? what do you mean.
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<histo> panorain: It's more about your video card for performance with unity using 3d effects for everyhing. Did you install your drivers/
<panorain> Dr_willis I just get eery about all the virus and so many password point and click in 12.10 is becoming similar to windows xp with all the easy .deb file to grab for software
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  err.. totally different i how they work..
<InFlames> is there a way in terminal to TRULY clear the screen? what i mean is, i want to scroll up and NOT see my previous text
<Dr_Willis> omg.. it has icons just like iwndows 3.1!  ;0
<panorain> Dr_willis are you familiar with any spyware as of now for Ubuntu?
<histo> panorain: Just install packages from the repo. Don't use third party software
<Dr_Willis> panorain: Ive not heard of any big security issues with it lately
<Dr_Willis> last big security thing was java a few weeks back..
<thtanner> There was a zero day kernel exploit
<panorain> Dr_Willis packages from the repo please help me hook up synaptic interface with gnome-classic
<Dr_Willis> i dont pay attention to the security sites however
<thtanner> that affected a large nuber of of machines
<thtanner> less than a week ago?
<histo> InFlames: reset
<thtanner> but its nothing like Windows malware, to answer your question panorain
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  hook up? you install synaptic and run it.. nothing to 'hook up''
<panorain> i need synaptic package manager in 12.10
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  so install it?
<InFlames> awesome, thank you histo, not sure how i never knew that...
<Dr_Willis> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<panorain> Dr_willis yes I would like to install synaptic package manager in 12.10
<histo> InFlames: I didn't know it duckduckgo lead the way.
<histo> InFlames: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26975/how-to-clear-terminal-completely
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  so install it....
<panorain> Son!
<panorain> Dr_willis ok
<InFlames> duckduckgo is just the best :]
<InFlames> i should have looked longer i guess
<panorain> ixquick rules
<panorain> Son!
<panorain> I might stick with 12.10 for a bit
<Dr_Willis> 13.04 due out  soon. ;)
<panorain> i'll be back in a bit i'm a noob like it matters blah
<histo> panorain: Did you get your drivers installed?
<matlle> hi
<matlle> hello?
<thtanner> we didnt respond in under 30 seconds
<thtanner> lol
<Dr_Willis> jello!
<matlle> how r u
<moes> I did a full install of 12.04 to a usb flash drive..I now want to use the pen drive to install to my hdd...no install button..What can I use
<Dr_Willis> a full install cand install to another pc.. a live usb could..
<Dr_Willis> set up the ubuntu iso on the pendrive. and set grub2 to boot ths iso file..
<Dr_Willis> would be one way
<Dr_Willis> 'debootstrap' install method may also work.. but easier to boot the iso
<moes> dr wilis..thanks will do the iso
<Dr_Willis> i got my desktops pcs set up befor to boot iso files as a easy recovery/fallback/testing feature
<panorain> histo Yes
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<panorain> histo I am working on trying to install synaptic packe manager
<histo> panorain: Why?
<krux> what for..
<histo> panorain: software-center should be in default installation
<panorain> histo I do not trust software manager completly yet  histo I am working now on installing flash plugin into firefox webbrowser on 12.10
<matlle> flash java don't trust
<panorain> histo how do I know all the programs don't observe my pc data
<panorain> matlle do you use gnu flash?
<matlle> yes
<panorain> histo do you use gnu flash also?
<histo> panorain: I use chrome
<histo> so yes
<histo> not gnu flash no
<histo> adobe flash
<histo> Sorry wasn't paying attention to the details
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  if you just prefer to use synaptic ... now that you are using gnome classic ... from the applications menu on the top panel ... install it from the "Ubuntu Software Center" at the bottom of the ment ... synaptic ... not many people here use it anymore though ... i still use it at times
<panorain> histo no worry thank you for all your help
<capnflint> How can I prevent unity from capturing alt to show the menu bar?  I can't find it in the keyboard shortcuts.
<Viralfrost> is there a way in gnome classic to make the toolbars act like they do in gnome 2?
<panorain> Tex_Nick thank you also
<histo> Viralfrost: How are they behaving now?
<Viralfrost> well you can't add anything to the panel
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  you're welcome :)
<panorain> histo would you be interested in helping me change appearances in gnome classic I do not like the window buttons in 12.10 standard settings
<panorain> I miss Crux
<nn0101> wazzzup!
<panorain> Son !  hi
<ghostx562> hey guys
<panorain> hi
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  have you looked into a new theme ... i'm currently using a mac look-alike ?
<panorain> Tex_Nick I would love to look into a new theme on this desktop
<ghostx562> what is the channel name for ubuntu help?
<slide> this is it
<Aegela> #ubuntu
<ghostx562> awesome.
<panorain> Tex_Nick do I need to install a new theme for 12.10 or can I just change appearances? this is so different from 10.04
<ghostx562> I have a question, im trying to install ubuntu 12.10 but when i get to a menu, it says something about a ata4 error, then it just keeps loading a black and purple screen. help?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093 ... i'm looking for a few other links now
<ghostx562> i am reloading it to a usb again using Universal usb installer.
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  http://www.technama.com/2009/ubuntu-themes-61-awesome-themes-for-linux/
<panorain> Tex_Nick thank you for the links time for me to read a bit eh
<ghostx562> finished installing to usb, no errors.
<panorain> ghostx562 what is universal usb installer what distro are you using?
<ghostx562> using ubuntu 12.10
<ghostx562> and universal usb installer is from ubuntu site, to load os to usb for install
<panorain> thanks ghostx562
<panorain> son these themes kick
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  basicly what you would do is create a new directory in your home directory named .themes ... then untar/unzip your new theme into that directory ... that will keep your themes seperate from the standard themes
<ghostx562> i keep getting a purple screen that flashes then goes away, then a drum sound over and over,
<panorain> Tex_Nick on it right now
<jxcl> hey guys I found a bug but I'm not sure where to report it. It has to do with the login window after coming out of a locked screen (not the user select menu)
<panorain> Tex_Nick what do I use to load my new theme?
<dn4> what do I use to check a wireless certificate in ubuntu
<panorain> dn4 ifconfig -a
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  then from "system Settings/appearance" choose your new theme ...ununtu has a few already installed, but they are kinda funky ;-)
<ghostx562> i get to a screen that says ata4.00  {error} ABR
<dmorrison> Having trouble printing with my hp officejet5600 all-in-one
<ghostx562> abrt
<panorain> Tex_Nick do I need to make the folder hidden instance = .themes in home folder will 12.10 pick it up automatically?
<panorain> dmorrison go to synaptic  download hplip also hplip-gui
<dmorrison> I did download...
<panorain> dmorrison what distro you using?
<dmorrison> I hear the printer wanting to print but doesn't
<dmorrison> 12.10
<ghostx562> im going to download the os again.
<dmorrison> seems to be installed correctly
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  not sure if you need to make it hidden ... i did ... but yes ubuntu will pick it automaticaly ... by creating that new directory ... your custom themes will be segregated from ubuntu standard themes
<panorain> dmorrison I am not familiar alot with 12.10 just installed it today
<panorain> Tex_Nick thank you
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  np :)
<dmorrison> just weird it doesn't finish printing
<dmorrison> I'll keep reading
<panorain> dmorrison I have an all in one hp 6110 office jet problem with text is cannot print 100% of the page I reduced the print size to 76% then prints clearly but smaller I believe at this point I have a hardware issue
<ghostx562> is it easy to install ubuntu via wubi?
<ghostx562> or just load os to usb then install?
<Ben64> ghostx562: wubi isn't a "real" install
<dmorrison> I could try that..
<dmorrison> Thanks for your time!
<ghostx562> ok, im re-download 12.10
<histo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<panorain> dmorrison no problem I am a noob
<ghostx562> and im going to try again to install from usb
<dmorrison> me too
<panorain> i need to shut up and read blah
<ghostx562> lol :D
<agent> I wanted to know if there was anything I could do to return my ubuntu to its original state before a fresh install. Or is a fresh install my best option?
<agent> oOOOOo 12.10! is 12'10 stable yet?
<ghostx562> i guess.
<phunyguy> so I found a bug in 12.04 and I thought it was a kernel issue, but now, 12.04 uses the 3.5 kernel, which didnt have the issue in 12.10
<agent> I'm still quite new and get stuck sometimes, resorting here for answers.
<phunyguy> when I unplug my laptop I get full 2.6GHz CPU speed if needed, but when I plug it in, I get 1200MHz (tested using Handbrake to encode video)
<phunyguy> I unplug power and get 120FPS encoding, plug it back in and get 20.
<histo> http://imagebin.org/248633
<agent> I wanted to remove the stuff I preformed while trying to correct a wireless issue. Being new, I don't know if that would be a simple solution
<histo> phunyguy: cpu throttling
<histo> phunyguy: for power savings
<phunyguy> histo, yes but it's backwards
<phunyguy> when I unplug, I get NO throttling
<phunyguy> when I plug it it completely throttles.
<phunyguy> plug in*
<phunyguy> in 12.10, I would get more even behavior.
<panorain> Tex_Nick where are the factory installed ubuntu themes kept?
<ghostx562> re trying this again,
<phunyguy> histo, I installed the indicator-cpufreq applet, and tried to hard-set 2.6GHz, and it didn't set it.
<phunyguy> (normally worked in 12.10 as well)
<daniel329> new guy question: ive taken java and visual basic classes, and ive taken the OpenCourseWare classes online at MIT's website, and done other research in general for programing. however, i still dont feel like i can code or create anything that isnt guided by instructions. where is a good place for learning material to learn how to ACTUALLY code, or what opensource projects could i try working on?
<Sazpaimon> How can I re-add Windows Boot Manager to my EFI's boot menu (NOT grub's menu) after insalling ubuntu?
<Sazpaimon> I installed ubuntu in efi mode, and my Windows Boot Manager entry dissapeared from the OS selection menu
<histo> phunyguy: What are you running?
<histo> !raring | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<phunyguy> histo, 12.04
<johnjohn101> why did m$ have to mess up the entire infrastructure for dual boot
<echinos> what happens after Z?
<phunyguy> histo, not raring
<echinos> back to A?
<histo> phunyguy: let me hunt arround for the setting now.
<Viralfrost> johnjohn101: to make the installation process as easy as possible?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  sorry had to go get bevarage ;-) standard themes are in usr/share/themes
<panorain> Tex_Nick np  should I unzip my hardy origional theme before moving it to /usr/shar/themes or leave it zipped?
<phunyguy> histo this has been an issue for me since the summer, when I first ran 12.04 on this laptop. I ran the beta of 12.10 for a while, but I really like 12.04
<panorain> Tex_Nick I need a beverage as well
<panorain> Tex_Nick ponder it no rush
<panorain> thanks
<histo> phunyguy: so frequency doesn't increase under load?
<Tex_Nick> panorain: are your themes in harduy zipped ?
<Tex_Nick> *hardy
<phunyguy> histo, while plugged in, no.
<phunyguy> it is hard-set at 1200MHz when plugged in
<ghostx562> .
<phunyguy> I can understand saving power when unplugged, but when plugged in??   xD
<panorain> Tex_Nick I download the http://mariuxv.deviantart.com/art/Hardy-Theme-75628261 in .gz format to my desktop
<histo> phunyguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  ah ok ... yes ... the themes need to be uncompressed before they will be recognized ... at least that's the way i always see them
<histo> phunyguy: You can ignore the 1st step as you are now using kernel based scaling
<phunyguy> histo, 2006?  Really?
<phunyguy> the kernel isnt the issue
<ghostx562> if it works why not?
<phunyguy> this works in 12.10.
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  but the contents of each theme will need to reside in it's own directory ... & i believe the directory name will be used for the theme name
<phunyguy> has worked in 12.10 since the kernel there was 3.5.0_17
<phunyguy> the kernel in 12.04 is 3.5.0_23 currently
<histo> phunyguy: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq  should be ondemand
<phunyguy> sorr 0_25
<servvs> so is this the largest channel on freenode?
<phunyguy> oops
<phunyguy> histo, it says: 1200000
<histo> phunyguy: you could sudo echo performance > cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<histo> phunyguy: yeah for current freq
<phunyguy> histo, you would think the applet does that
<histo> phunyguy: it's supposed to . Set it to performanc and check the sys/devices/..... and see
<phunyguy> !info indicator-cpufreq
<ubottu> indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.4-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 338 kB
<histo> phunyguy: might have found a bug if it's not working properly. Encoding a video should hammer the cpu and force it to max frequency
<phunyguy> histo, yeah its still at 1200000
<phunyguy> especially plugged in
<panorain> Tex_Nick should I copy the theme of my choice whitch is currently in .gz format to the folder I created in my home directory how will  applications>system tools>system settings>appearance>theme pick it up ?
<phunyguy> and when I unplug it, the throttle goes away and I drop to about 45 minutes battery remaining
<phunyguy> with CPU pegged, and 120FPS encoding
<dn4> how do I mount my cdrom it isn't showing up
<histo> phunyguy: okay echo the parameter to performance
<histo> phunyguy: then check frequency
<panorain> Tex_Nick I unzipped to the theme name which is labeled as Hardy_Mariux 2.0 residing in /paul/home/Themes
<phunyguy> histo, no change
<histo> phunyguy: What are you doing to set it?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  you'll need to extract the .gf ... right now i have a theme on my desktop i haven't installed yet ... i double click on it ... extract the folder within ... & move it to ~.themes
<phunyguy> histo, that cat command you posted to change to performance
<phunyguy> histo: sudo echo performance > cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<histo> phunyguy: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor      What's the output?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  ok see if that new theme is in "system settings/appearance"
<phunyguy> histo: "userspace"
<ghostx562> well i quit
<panorain> Tex_Nick where is your ~.themes located under /usr/etc?
<histo> phunyguy: lol ohh.
 * phunyguy facepalms
<histo> phunyguy: my command is wrong hold on
<phunyguy> I really like 12.04... :(
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  it would be .themes in your users home directory
<phunyguy> I just wish it would worl
<phunyguy> work*
<Tex_Nick> panorain: oh sorry no ... it's in my home directory .themes
<panorain> Tex_Nick I have the same directory .themes  do I need to change permissions?
<Guest32182> hi
<Dr_Willis>  i just get my themes from the webupd8 theme ppa
<histo> phunyguy: echo performance | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  i don't think so ... let me look
<panorain> Tex_Nick ok thank you
<panorain> Dr_Willis checking I really want this hardy theme labeled Hardy_Theme_MariuxV.gz installed on 12.10
<phunyguy> histo: now it says "performance" in that file, but the cur_freq is still 1200000
<phunyguy> and encoding is still slow
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<ghostx562> ubuntu 12.04.2 is working right?
<histo> phunyguy: how many cpus do you have?
<histo> phunyguy: ex: cpu0 cpu1 etc...
<phunyguy> histo, it's an i5, dual core with hyperthreading
<phunyguy> so 4 cores as far as the kernel is concerned
<phunyguy> BUT
<phunyguy> cpu0 is still 1200000
<histo> that's wierd
<panorain> Tex_Nick I believe I may be dealing with emarland window manager at this point
<phunyguy> histo, yes and it works perfect in 12.10
<phunyguy> ghostx562: it works much better if you mention who you are talking to, so it doesn't confuse people.
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  do you even know if thats a gtk2 or 3 theme or what it is exactly?
<Tex_Nick> panorain: i really don't know about that ... hey if dr_willis is back for a bit ... he could probably help you in oneline ;-)
<Dr_Willis> theres a grrat many old theme 'parts' put there that dont work with the newer stuff.
<histo> !who | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> ghostx562: it works fine. if you are asking the channel
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  if you want the best looking themes, theres ppas with the best oues out that sould work with little hassle.
<panorain> Tex_Nick thank you for your help
<Dr_Willis> thesrs also some themes in the default repos you may want to try
<histo> phunyguy: you installed that cpufreq applet package right?
<panorain> Dr_Willis please hook me up with the ppa line up of themes for Ubuntu 12.10 thank you
<phunyguy> histo, yes
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  np ... when the doctor is helping ... i step aside ;-)
<histo> phunyguy: can you see if making changes there to atleast the running governor changes the /sys files?
<panorain> Dr_Willis where are the extra themes in the default repos located what is the package name?
<panorain> Son!
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  ive mentioned 'webupd8' several times now.. omgubuntu may have some also
<panorain> Dr_Willis thank you
<phunyguy> histo: the same files we did before?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  search for themes. in the package manager. im not on a ubuntu box so cant look
<ghostx562> just wondering, i couldn't get 12.10 to install.
<ghostx562> going to do, 12.04 then try and upgrade
<histo> phunyguy: just cat them to see their contents
<phunyguy> histo, it didn't change them
<panorain> Tex_Nick how do I find which gtk version is running on my machine?
<histo> !bug | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<phunyguy> it seems the "userspace" portion is broken
<phunyguy> histo: what package would that be related to? it does it regardless of that applet
<histo> phunyguy: yeah please filea  bug and post cat /proc/cpuinfo   also
<histo> phunyguy: kernel
<phunyguy> histo I wish it was kernel related
<histo> phunyguy: and probably something with your hardware
<phunyguy> it is not.
<phunyguy> I said that, right?
<phunyguy> 12.10 is on 3.5 kernel
<histo> phunyguy: it is kernel related.
<phunyguy> 12.04 is now on 3.5 kernel.
<phunyguy> same kernel branch.
<histo> phunyguy: depends how you installed 12.04
<phunyguy> histo, 12.04.2
<histo> phunyguy: uname -a
<phunyguy> it is 3.5 kernel.
<Dr_Willis> m.webupd8.org/search/label/eyecandy     for all my themeing and eyecandy needs. ;)
<histo> phunyguy: If you installed 12.04.1 and upgraded to 12.04.2 you do not have 3.5
<phunyguy> histo 3.5.0-25-generic
<phunyguy> I already said this
<moog1> i have a bug with sakis3g..... somebody can help me ?
<phunyguy> it's not kernel related.
<panorain> Dr_Willis I just loaded up webupd8 remember I am using gnome classic
<phunyguy> unless they compiled the 2.5 kernel for 12.04 missing something
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  you are on your own then. i dont see much point in using gnome classic
<histo> phunyguy: so it works in quantal with the 3.5 kernel?
<phunyguy> histo, yes
<histo> phunyguy: you tested the ondemand scaling?
<phunyguy> has since 3.5.0_17
<histo> phunyguy: and cat'd the /sys....
<phunyguy> histo, yes
<histo> On the same hardware?
<phunyguy> histo, in 12.10 it works perfect
<panorain> Dr_Willis I have only a p4 here not a core2duo
<phunyguy> histo yes
 * phunyguy facepalms.
<histo> phunyguy: well it's kernel related I don't know what to tell you.
<moog1> i have a bug with sakis3g..... somebody can help me ?
<ghostx562> drdy error, any one knows what that is?
<panorain> Dr_Willis how can I input a command in terminal to inform me of what gtk version I am using?
<phunyguy> histo I was asking what package to file the bug on, if the 3.5 kernel works in 12.10, I cant make myself file a bug against it.
<Dr_Willis> panorain:   12.10 used gtk3
<histo> !info linux-image-generic precise | phunyguy
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  for a low end system i would use lubuntu over gnoem classic. ;)
<ubottu> phunyguy: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.38.46 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<panorain> Dr_Willis does 12.10 with gnome classic still have gtk3 enabled?
<phunyguy> histo, it is 3.5 kernel
<phunyguy> ><
<panorain> Dr_Willis that's what i'm thinking
<histo> phunyguy: hold on
<moog1> when i try to connect it tell me "failed to connect"
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  gnome-classic is NOT the old gnome.. its just a look alike.. so yes. i do belive its using gtk3 so that adds even more confusion to the mix
<phunyguy> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578301/
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  and i hear the next (?) relese of gnome is supposed to have its own gnome-2ish theme.
<panorain> Dr_Willis what about gtk 3.6 alot of the themes are GTK 3.6
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  thats the newest relase of gnome. its avilabe via ppa's im using it on my desktop
<ghostx562> i can't get ubuntu to run or install on my pc.
<histo> phunyguy: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<ghostx562> anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> 3.8 gnome ive read is supposed to have a lot of improvements.. ;)
<histo> !details | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> or was that the right version.. i dont pay attention to gnome news
<panorain> Dr_Willis heh
<phunyguy> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578304/
<moog1> somebody knows sakis3g ???
<panorain> I am beginning to like the terminal more each day
<Dr_Willis> moog1:  is it an animal, vegatable, mineral, or person?
<ghostx562> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 onto my pc. it loads then i am having a problem with the computer giving me an error with ata4.00 . it says drdy error, then it stays at a purple screen that keeps loading over and over.
<ghostx562> And the OS Will not install.
<moog1> it is a soft
<panorain> ghostx562 perhaps your .iso did not have a good checksum
<histo> phunyguy: then file on linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<ghostx562> panorain, i have download the OS 3 times from ubuntu website, any other suggestions?
<panorain> ghostx562 try downloading the .iso file again do not use the linuxfreedom server
<eN_Joy_> my port 80 is open to all, but still from time to time i have access blocked to that port, does anyone have a similar problem?
<panorain> ghostx562 ok sorry
<Guest44950> hello, I'm trying to apply a patch file for some source code, I entered patch -p1 sensor.patch and terminal seems to be stuck on something
<ghostx562> panorain, is there like a torrent option?
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : panorain originally asked for an older look/feel to 12.10 unity ... i recommended ... sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ... was that stupid advice ... if so i need to knowso ican not do it again ;-)
<panorain> ghostx562 I am a noob
<phunyguy> histo, that seems so wrong.... it works in quantal
<phunyguy> :(
<Guest44950> is that the correct command to apply a patch file?
<ghostx562> panorain, its ok ill search on the site.
<trism> Guest44950: patch reads patch files from stdin by default, so: patch -p1 < sensor.patch;
<histo> phunyguy: okay well perhaps someone else can tell you what package
<Guest44950> ok great, thank you
<histo> phunyguy: Try the 3.2 kernel and see if the issue is there.
<phunyguy> histo, the issue was there with 3,2
<panorain> ghostx562 I am just excited sorry for bugging you guys so much
<histo> phunyguy: you didn't even know how to cat /sys/.... so how do you know that?
<phunyguy> Its why I used the 12.10 release from alpha on
<histo> phunyguy: or how were you checking earlier?
<panorain> I am headed back to gnome 2 most likely anyways with dillo
<panorain> all this new stuff is wild
<phunyguy> histo: a simple "cat /proc/cpuinfo" would tell me the freq
<holstein> gnome2 is EOL
<phunyguy> histo: don't need fancy cat commands for that
<histo> phunyguy: then file it with the acpi-cpufreq module
<panorain> holstein then i'll run fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  i suggest you try lubuntu on low end hardware
<panorain> i'm just hangin out
<histo> phunyguy: what is the maximum step in cpuinfo?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  i might have given you bad advice for switching to gnome classic ... i'm using it, have had to tweak several things ... but it's been flawless for the most part ... if you find support problems with it though ... might be best for you to just revert bact to unity
<holstein> panorain: i find XFCE to be a lot like gnome2 was
<phunyguy> histo: "stepping"?
<phunyguy> or max speed?
<panorain> Tex_Nick I just need to read more you give awesome advice and thank you
<histo> phunyguy: max speed
<Dr_Willis> the gnome-classic-fallabck stuff has always been a bit of a after thought tossed in to keep people from complainng too much, while the gnome-devs work on what they really want to focus on... gnome-shell
<phunyguy> histo, 2.6GHz
<panorain> holstein fair enough maybe dapper drake somehow get a browser that still works  it's all good
<panorain> your all very helpful
<Dr_Willis> for an decent old skool light desktop. lubuntu is hard to beat
<Dr_Willis> no need to go back to obsolete old relesaes or mess with barely-developed gnomeish-2ish look alikes. ;)
<histo> phunyguy: cpufreq-info | pastebinit
<panorain> Dr_Willis I have to say hardy heron days I wanted to just learn more about tor etc I don't need all the fancy widgets
<ghostx562> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 over windows 8, any specific steps i need to take?
<phunyguy> histo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578326/
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : i'm going to take that as good advice for myself ... and not recommend gnome classic in the future :-)
<panorain> heh
<Dr_Willis> ghostx562:  be sure you got  a full set of restore disks made juat in case you need to put windows 8 back on
<phunyguy> histo, I can already see.... current policy: frequency should be within 1.20 GHz and 1.20 GHz.
<phunyguy> o.O
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  we will have to see what happens with the gnome-shell - gnome2ish them ive heard mentioned...
<histo> phunyguy: can you pastebin that from 12.10? I'm assuming it's the ondemand problem
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  but i bet lubuntu will still be lighter then that gs+g2theme
<histo> phunyguy: the range for it.
<phunyguy> uhhh... I dont have 12.10 installed......
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> but I can boot livecd real quick
<phunyguy> gimme about 10
<histo> k
<ghostx562> Dr_Willis: i originally had ubuntu but tried out windows 8 just to see all the hype and im trying to go back to ubuntu, but can't get it to install.
<panorain> i figure with knowing little having limited skill i was lucky to learn about ralink chipsets let alone other operating systems then windows
<Dr_Willis> ghostx562:  use gparted from a live cd to partition the hd beforhand perhaps?  i never used win8. so cant advise more
<ghostx562> Dr_Willis: I"ve no CD Drive.
<histo> phunyguy: I can confirm it's workign on my laptop
<phunyguy> histo, on 12.10?
<histo> phunyguy: in 12.10
<phunyguy> histo, ok I am creating a bootUSB now
<nn0101> !tell ghostx562 about liveusb
<phunyguy> I will get you the info
<ubottu> ghostx562, please see my private message
<histo> phunyguy: k.
<histo> phunyguy: you'll have to install cpufrequtils  to see that range
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : i've never tried lubuntu ... i just ordered components for a cheap box from newEgg ... just for a test platform ... do me a favor ... when you see me giving crazy advice ... kick me in the backside REAL hard ;-)
<phunyguy> histo, that's ok.
<histo> phunyguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578332/  It should look like this
<panorain> haha
<histo> phunyguy: lines 11-13 in yours is wrong
<panorain> Son!
<histo> phunyguy: A bug
<phunyguy> histo, thanks
<panorain> Tex_Nick you rule  you ever run emerald in linux mint?
<phunyguy> I will load up xchat in the liveusb
<histo> phunyguy: k
<Dr_Willis> emerald is basically a dead project.
<panorain> Son
<ghostx562> nn0101, thanks :D
<histo> panorain: why do you keep saying son?
<panorain> sorry
<panorain> just excited
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  i install lubuntu on most every box i have. ;)
<phunyguy> !ot | panorain
<ubottu> panorain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !emerals
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  no ... i'm kinda still living in the days od minix ... i played with mint for bout a week though ;-)
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<panorain> I best close my flap at this point and observe
<Guest44950> Hi again, I did a   'git clone git://gitorious.org/beagleboard-validation/linux.git ValidationKernel'  into a working directory but I don't see any of the files or directories I cloned, am I missing something
<Dr_Willis> normally someone asks for an emerald alternative after i post that factoid....    ;)
<panorain> there is none
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : thanks for the input there ... i'll put lubuntu on this new box in a couple days ... you might have taught an old dog a new trick ;-)
<Guest44950> is there a way to change my name in XChat? I can't find the option
<Laogeodritt> Guest22253: /nick new_nickname_here
<ghostx562> its usually in a menu when you open it
<Dr_Willis> irc basics Guest44950    /nick I_love_Ubotu
<ghostx562> that works also
<phunyguy_> histo, what was that cpufreq package/
<Sazpaimon> how do I restore the windows boot manager using efibootmgr?
<histo> phunyguy_: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<histo> phunyguy_: also pastebinit
<histo> phunyguy_: then you can cpufreq-info | pastebinit
<phunyguy_> histo, package not found
<ghostx562> It's Alive!
<histo> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (quantal), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<tozen> exit
<histo> phunyguy_: enable the universe repo and apt-get update
<phunyguy_> histo, it may not work on live.
<phunyguy_> ok
<histo> phunyguy_: sure it will
<histo> phunyguy_: there is no difference between live and installed
<phunyguy_> got it
<histo> phunyguy_: In the software aspect it's just a configuration difference with the users /swap etc...
<dmitryp> hmm sorry about asking again, I need help with a git command, I entered 'git clone git://gitorious.org/beagleboard-validation/linux.git ValidationKernel'  into a working directory but I don't see any of the files or directories there
<phunyguy_> aaaand it wont install, hence why that repo is disabled I'm sure, histo
<histo> phunyguy_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the universe repo
<phunyguy_> histo I did it through software-sources
<phunyguy_> and it sees it there, but the install process fails.
<phunyguy_> want a pastebin>
<phunyguy_> ?
<phunyguy_> nevermind, it was another package that failed histo
<histo> phunyguy_: k is it installed now?
<phunyguy_> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578355/
<phunyguy_> it works there
<phunyguy_> histo 3.5.0_17 kernel
<phunyguy_> (older)
<histo> phunyguy_: yeah the ondemand governer is working
<histo> phunyguy_: it's working here in 3.5.0-24
<phunyguy_> see what I mean about the package to file a bug against?
<histo> phunyguy_: the kernel in precise that you were running is the issue. That stuff is all handled by the kernel
<phunyguy_> histo, it's 3.5.0_25 kernel there
<phunyguy_> brb
<histo> phunyguy_: that's for versioning so that you can't upgrade to incremental releases
<phunyguy_> and it was the same with the 3.2 kernel
<dmitryp> would anyone mind helping me with the command to close the repository?
<phunyguy_> so you still think its that kernel package, the quantal-lts dealy?
<dmitryp> clone*
<histo> phunyguy_: Yes.
<histo> phunyguy_: frequency scaling is messed up on your hardware running that kernel. I don't have a 12.04.2 install or I would check.
<robotnut> anyone using ubuntu on phone or tablet?
<histo> !phone | robotnut
<ubottu> robotnut: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<allaire> I'm doing a ps aux | grep foo and it returns Warning: /boot/System.map-3.5.0-17-generic has an incorrect kernel version. -- Any ideas?
<dmitryp> can anyone read this?
<Dr_Willis> theres also #ubuntu-arm
<Dr_Willis> dmitryp:  yes.
<dmitryp> great, is my noob question being ignored?
<Dr_Willis> !patience
<histo> dmitryp: close what repo?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> or no one knows...
<doomlord> wireless network appears to be disabled ,lshw says ... how to rectify?
<Dr_Willis> i just use apt-cacher-ng  to cache repos
<dmitryp> ok I guess i'll look online some more
<holstein> dmitryp: i personally dont understand the question.. youa re trying to clone the PPA you have created?
<Dr_Willis> dmitryp:  check askubuntu.com
<dmitryp> can I do that with gitorious?
<dmitryp> ok
<doomlord>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.5.0-25-generic firmware=18.168.6.1 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<doomlord>   *-network DISABLED
<histo> dmitryp: Oh you had the git clone problem?
<robotnut> anyone using ubuntu on phone or tablet?
<dmitryp> yep
<holstein> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<doomlord> (the wireless network works under windows, but under ubuntun its disabled.. there's an indicator light that comesup)
<Dr_Willis> robotnut:  ask in the #ubuntu-arm or #ubuntu-touch channels
<dmitryp> I used git clone '...' foldername, it did everything correctly but I could not findthe folder afterwards
<Dr_Willis> 'touch' what an innovative name....
<histo> dmitryp: why the space there?
<robotnut> thx
<doomlord> also, anyone know of a desktop pager which does thumbnailing ?
<dmitryp> I'm sorry, which space?
<panorain> Tex_Nick I know this is off topic but check out http://ghostbsd.org/ when you have time
<histo> dmitryp: git clone somesitefoo_space_folder
<histo> dmitryp: try git clone pathtoproject
<histo> dmitryp: Oh I got you ... You are trying to create a new directory
<rumblebumble> need some help with 12.
<AcidRain> i have ubuntu 11.04. how can i install cinnamon on this? or someones preffered desktop environment
<histo> dmitryp: do you have write access to whatever folder you are in that you are trying to clone to?
<holstein> AcidRain: i would look for a PPA for cinammon
<histo> !eol | AcidRain
<ubottu> AcidRain: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dmitryp> yes, and when I try it again, it says folder already exists
<histo> AcidRain: upgrade soon
<dmitryp> however I cannot see it, maybe there is nother command i need to enter
<rumblebumble> need some help with 12.10. I paired up my blurtooth mouse, it works great. if it is disconnected, it does not auto re-connect like it has in the past.
<AcidRain> histo, if u cant help me. plz dont spam channel with undeeded information
<AcidRain> thx
<histo> dmitryp: what directory name are you using?
<rumblebumble> How do I fix this
<holstein> rumblebumble: i would expect to reconnect.. thats not an option?
<histo> AcidRain: I'm trying to help you.... you are approaching end of lief
<remon__> Hi, I installed webcam studio on Ub 12.10 . The application loads, but , there is no output. I added video to my usser group. but without any succes. Preview works fine but i cant seem to find the virtual cam to use the java web applet. Any ideaś?
<AcidRain> histo, my life is long.
<holstein> AcidRain: nothin is preventing you from adding cinammon, though cinammon is not supported here, and 11.10 is EOL soon, and histo has pointed out[C[C
<ghostx562> acidrain, that means that support for that version of the OS will no longer be offered.
<histo> AcidRain: Nope actually your version of ubuntu is end of life nevermind
<jeetpei> :D
<remon__> for example when i use manycam on ehum windows it will let me choose the virtual cam of manycam in the java applet.
<histo> AcidRain: It's not supported anymore.
<jeetpei> AcidRain: i guess histo talking about your Ubuntu's life
<dmitryp> histo: I'm using '/home/dmitry/aptina/ValidationKernel'
<remon__> i guess it should be looped some how. any ideaś?
<histo> dmitryp: can you please copy and paste the ocmmand you are typing in here.
<AcidRain> histo, so what your saying is that its impossible for me to add a ppa to my resources and install cinnamon?
<histo> dmitryp: or pastebinit
<AcidRain> histo, i dont want to lose my files
<histo> AcidRain: then upgrade I'm giving you the instructions but you don't "want my help"
<histo> good luck
<dmitryp> git clone git://gitorious.org/beagleboard-validation/linux.git ValidationKernel
<Dr_Willis> a ppa may not support that release AcidRain
<AcidRain> histo, but if i upgrade. will my files still be there?
<rumblebumble> holstein, No it is not
<histo> !eol > AcidRain
<ubottu> AcidRain, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain:  allways keep backups..
<Dr_Willis> ugrade keeps your home files.. but keep backups...
<rumblebumble> holstein, I actually have to delete the device to get it to reconnect
<histo> dmitryp: what's the output of pwd
<Sazpaimon> how do I restore the windows boot manager using efibootmgr?
<dmitryp> histo: what is a pwd?
<histo> dmitryp: print working directory. I think you are confused as to where you are.
<rumblebumble> holstein, there must be a regression somewhere in 12.10 wrt to bluetooth
<holstein> rumblebumble: could be
<dmitryp> histo: /home/dmitry/aptina/driver
<histo> dmitryp: okay then cd /home/dmitry/aptina/ValidationKernel
<histo> dmitryp: okay then cd /home/dmitry/aptina/driver/ValidationKernel
<histo> dmitryp: sorry second one.
<c2tarun> can anyone help me in configuring conky. I am facing certain problems: I mentioned all problems here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121456
<dmitryp> histo: either of the two gives m ea no such fiile or directory error
<histo> dmitryp: You are in the driver directory cloning a git source into the ValidationKernel directory.  Do you understand this?
<histo> dmitryp: You already stated it was giving you an error that the file exists.
<dmitryp> correct
<histo> then it's there
<dmitryp> exactly
<holstein> c2tarun: i would just remove parts, and try and see what the issue is... i usually just run conky from the terminal when testing, so its easy to kill and spawn
<dmitryp> it gives me an error when I try the git clone, but no file or directory error when I try to CD
<histo> dmitryp: open a terminal type your git command in and then do an ls after it's done. Pastebin the output
<remon__> in /dev i have both the virtualcam and my webcam listed. Any idea's?
<dmitryp> A directory already exists and is not empty when I try the git clone
<histo> !paste | dmitryp
<ubottu> dmitryp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<c2tarun> holstein, yup, but now its not even working from terminal, if I remove conky and reinstall again, it'll run but on reboot again I am facing same problem.
<histo> c2tarun: there is #conky
<c2tarun> histo, yeah, everyone seems to be sleeping there. So I thought if anyone here can help me.
<holstein> c2tarun: i would remove *parts*.. and test.. try and determine which part of the config is bad
<crazyhorse> i'm trying to switch from osx -> ubuntu but at the moment i have a major blocker which is the speed of google chrome.  It's incredibly slow, tabs crash and hang regularly (note it works perfectly under both windows 8 / xp / osx 10.7 / osx 10.8.  I develop web-based information system so i spend nearly all day inside chrome and the debugger panel
<c2tarun> holstein, ok, let me try to grab default template and test if its working or not
<crazyhorse> i can't work out what's causing the issue, i have plenty of ram left, it's the newest version of chrome.  I'm running 12.04 (only 1 day old)
<dmitryp> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578393/
<dmitryp> it's there, but I don't see it in file browser
<holstein> crazyhorse: start witha fresh config.. i use chrome al the time, and it works great
<crazyhorse> holstein: haha, works for me.. doesn't help :(
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  you did auto start it via a script with like a 10 second delay?
<c2tarun> holstein, hmm... its odd, there was two files .conkyrc~ and .conkyrc.swp, I deleted them manually and conky started working.
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, sorry, I am not getting, can you please rephrase.
<holstein> crazyhorse: sure, thats what i included the comment about removing your current config... i just say "it works" so you know its possible.. otherwise, i would say, just remove it if it didnt work
<crazyhorse> holstien: i just installed it
<crazyhorse> holstein: and i had the same issues in chromium
<holstein> crazyhorse: there should be a config there.. or try as a different user
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun: the conky faq details how to properly auto start conky. it must wait untill the desktop is loaded.
<holstein> crazyhorse: chromiume works fine too
<holstein> chromium*
<AcidRain> so if i upgrade to 12.04, your telling me that i wont lose files?
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun: or it may get hidden
<crazyhorse> holstein: hang on.. it's a blank install.. i've not changed anything
<histo> dmitryp: in your file browser hit ctrl+l  and type in /home/aptina/driver/
<holstein> AcidRain: you should have backups anyway
<crazyhorse> holstein: installed.. started trying to load webpages thats it
<AcidRain> so whats that mean? its a possibility that i lose everything, though i shouldnt?
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain:  power failure during upgrade is never good...
<coolroot>  /msg NickServ identify 1234abcd
<AcidRain> are yall sure this is safe after i backup?
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, okay, now I got that why conky is not working in startup applications :P, can you please see my last post in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121456   can you please see the problem I am facing in changing font colors, please see if you can suggest something.
<dmitryp> histo: ok, and then?
<jeetpei> AcidRain : no its not ; but always have backup
<panorain> Dr_Willis can you give me an apt package for gtk3 that will give me more themes fast in 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain:  better to backup now.. then to learn how to recover later
<histo> dmitryp: Do you see it now?
<holstein> crazyhorse: have you applied all upgrades?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  nope. im on my phone.
<crazyhorse> holstein: which upgrades?
<histo> dmitryp: Specifically the ValidationKernel directory
<panorain> Dr_Willis ok sorry
<crazyhorse> holstein: oh general OS upgrades?
<holstein> crazyhorse: any system upgrades that might be breaking your setup
<crazyhorse> ah no.. i'll reboot and give that a go :)
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  i just use the ones from webupd8
<holstein> crazyhorse: you can also start google-chrome from the terminal and see if you see any helpful error messages
<dmitryp> histo: no I don't see it, however, when I typed cd ValidationKernel I was taken to /.local/share/Trash/files/driver/ValidationKernel$
<holstein> AcidRain: you need to just have backups... imagine *when* that hard drive fails.. plan for that, and then you cant do anything you cant recover from easily
<histo> dmitryp: What sort of experience do you have with linux?
<Dr_Willis> hard drives seem to be the biggest point of failure these days.
<AcidRain> holstein, i have crongjobs that backup everything every morning at 3am. but only important files rather.
<Dr_Willis> might be better to ask.. why you dont allready habe backups made. ;0
<AcidRain> other than that, nothig is kept on my internal drive
<panorain> Dr_Willis are the webup8 ppa's safe containing no malware?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  have you ever seen of heard of malware on linux?
<ghostx562> ?
<holstein> AcidRain: you will lose *all* files when that hard drive fails, so you might as well plan for that
<dmitryp> histo: not a lot, I think the file in the trash from a different installation
<AcidRain> holstein, chances of 2 drives going out at same time?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  its a major linux news and info site...  use it if you want.. or not.
<Dr_Willis> work time.. bbl.
<panorain> Dr_willis I am concerned about firefox and the builtin firewall on ubuntu 12.10
<rahul01> hi
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain:  seen it happen with a power surge
<holstein> AcidRain: doesnt matter. if you have your data backed up, then you wont lose anything in any upgrade or reinstall
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  the firewall 'builtin' is turned off by default..
<AcidRain> Dr_Willis, i have 2 power surges before my cmputer is reached? still happen?
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  biggest danger to a linux box is the end user doing somthing stupid.
<ghostx562> it can still happen
<Dr_Willis> AcidRain:  ever see a lighting bolt hit a house.....
<panorain> heh
<AcidRain> Dr_Willis, no lol. sounds cool though. not for people in it
<Dr_Willis> set my carpet on fire...
<Dr_Willis> work time.. bbl.
<histo> dmitryp: Can you make sure that the path is showing in your file browser and paste a screenshot to imagebin.org
<histo> dmitryp: to show the path you hit ctrl+L
<ghostx562> see ya willis
<panorain> can anyone tell me what version gtk I am using with 12.10 on gnome-classic is it 3.0 and if so can i use a 3.6 gnome theme?
<AcidRain> Dr_Willis, ok, i have backedup everything i can think of. so all i have to do is hit this upgrade to 12.04 LTS and im good? or in theory
<holstein> AcidRain: it doesnt matter.. this is in response to "will i lose data if i upgrade" and im just saying, assume you will, and backup what you need, and you wont lose it
<sunson> I'd like to draw parallel lines, perpendicular lines, bisect angles, etc., and basically do simple engineering drawings. what is a good free software program that would let me do this?
<holstein> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<panorain> AcidRain watch out Unity may cause issues for newcomers
<ghostx562> sunson, pencil & paper
<AcidRain> sunson, goto the science section of the software center
<AcidRain> panorain, as soon as install is done, i install gnome2 shell
<panorain> AcidRain please help me then
<sunson> ghostx562: pencil and paper is too painful. I'd ideally want a drafter...
<AcidRain> i almost refuse to update just because i know ill have to look at unity long enough to do sudos
<panorain> haha
<panorain> AcidRain wow
<AcidRain> gnome-shell i believe
<sunson> AcidRain: ok, will check out.
<dmitryp> histo: http://imagebin.org/248643
<ghostx562> well im done with ubuntu, it seems it doesn't want to install on my pc.
<AcidRain> ok all, here goes.
<holstein> you can see unity on the live CD.. check it out for yourself and decide... xubuntu looks/feels a lot like the ond gnome2 setup
 * AcidRain clicks on upgrade button
<thoonai> SamanthaD: AcidRain don't do it
<AcidRain> SNAP! i alrdy did! did?
<panorain> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<AcidRain> why?*
<AcidRain> :'(
<AcidRain> unity is haxt meh
<panorain> AcidRain I agree but I am only a nood
<thoonai> AcidRain: sorry for trolling you, im sorry
<AcidRain> unity just said "all ur base r mine"
<AcidRain> wtf
<panorain> AcidRain I do not want to bug you sorry
<histo> dmitryp: and ls -l in the terminal while you are in the driver directory shows the VirtualKernel directory?
<panorain> now to get a decent them with square corners like crux
<rahul01> hii, what is rolling release in ubuntu?
<panorain> gosh if I had crux and a 3.5 kernal I could read more about wifi etc.
<rahul01> means how can i download it
<thoonai> is there a rolling release?
<AcidRain> unity clicked on the "start upgrade" button and disabled the cancel button!
<histo> dmitryp: paste the output of ls -l /home/dmitry/aptina/driver/*
<phunyguy> histo: I am really weirded out by this
<histo> phunyguy: Why?
<phunyguy> histo: after a reboot it works
<thoonai> AcidRain: never trust unity ... its like mac, shining blinky but evil on the inside
<phunyguy> let me try to unplug and replug, that may give a glue
<phunyguy> cue*
<phunyguy> clue*
<robotnut> doing the harlem dance
<panorain> heh
<phunyguy> ahhh histo, yeah it dropped again
<phunyguy> it is on the unpug and replug that it fails.
<histo> phunyguy: after reboot what worked i'm confused?
<phunyguy> histo if I reboot with the cord plugged in, it starts up in ondemand with it working as expected.  If I unplug the cord and replug it in, it drops back to stuck at 1.2GHz
<panorain> AcidRain what operating system were you using before 12.10 unity?
<dmitryp> histo: http://pastebin.com/g1y87zen
<dmitryp> histo: it does not show up in ls -l, only when i do git clone it says the directory already exists
<thoonai> AcidRain: unity still running?
<panorain> AcidRain how are you installing the gnome 2 shell?
<histo> dmitryp: It was there... Did you delete it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578393/ <<<<<  this was your earlier paste where did it go?
<dmitryp> histo: no I didn't this is weird
<histo> dmitryp: I have no idea what is going on.
<crazyhorse> if i want to run 2 or 3 copies of ubuntu and a single copy of windows concurrently, what is the method that gets the most out of the hardware with the least amount of compataibility issues?
<phunyguy> histo, bug filed: #1139331
<dmitryp> histo: now it's doing git again when I did git clone. is there a command that I need to type in after git clone, like 'commit'?
<dmitryp> histo: never mind I see the folder now, let me see that it doesn't disappear after it finishes. anyways thank you so much for your help, I'm have a headache from this so I'm gonna go for today, thank you
<histo> phunyguy: cool.
<phunyguy> I should have filed that bug when 12.04 came out
<histo> !manual | dmitryp
<ubottu> dmitryp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<histo> phunyguy: it's probably just something with your hardware
<phunyguy> histo I don't doubt it, but it is common hardware
<phunyguy> regular intel cpu
<phunyguy> all intel hardware
<panorain> histo you ever run elegence colors in 12:10?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  i've been out looking for coyotes ... just scrolled up ... for gtk version, try this ... dpkg -s libgtk-3-0|grep '^Version'
<phunyguy> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578433/
<phunyguy> that is lspci
<AcidRain> there is an ungoldy amount of errors while installing as i glance at terminal
<AcidRain> cant be good
<panorain> Tex_nick left me 3.6.0-0ubuntu3.2
<panorain> Tek_Nick please see www.webup8.org/2013/01/elegance-colors-gnome-shell-theme-gets.html
<histo> phunyguy: Yeah ... and I'm assuming since everybody and their brother isn't complaining about it. Its' something specific to your hardware/bios
<panorain> Tex_Nick thanks again
<panorain> Tex_Nick my gtk version is 3.6.0-0ubuntu3.2
<phunyguy> histo, it isn't a noticable thing
<phunyguy> the desktop still runs smooth
<Tex_Nick> panorain: that url looks like a parked url ?
<phunyguy> I should test the livecd again with the unplug and replug, histo
<phunyguy> since that's what triggered it
<phunyguy> brb
<histo> phunyguy: yeah just to be sure. Make sure you add all that to your bug report too.
<phunyguy> and I did
<Tex_Nick> panorain: have a look at this ... http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_shell/quantal/main/base/gtk+3.0
<panorain> Tex_Nick yes it is from the site webupd8 what is a parked url anyways?
<panorain> Tex_Nick your on the smart end thanks
<ghostx562> exit
<panorain> Tex_Nick should I think about security before adding this repo to adp?
<Tex_Nick> panorain: a parked url is usually a url that once belongeg to someone who let it lapse for some reason ... the isp then puts their own advertising there tyhen
<diverdude> hi, i used checkinstall....it started and got an error, instead it built some backup package it installed it seems. is it possible to remove this package again?
<Tex_Nick> panorain: that url ... http://ww1.webup8.org/2013/01/elegance-colors-gnome-shell-theme-gets.html ... looks to me like just a bunch of advertising links ?
<phunyguy_> histo: :( - the problem is there in 12.10  :(
 * phunyguy_ cries
<Tex_Nick> panorain: http://ww1.webup8.org/2013/01/elegance-colors-gnome-shell-theme-gets.html ... This page provided to the domain owner free by Sedo's Domain Parking
<phunyguy_> histo, some more info though.  If I unplug and replug with the CPU not maxed, it goes back to the right setting
<phunyguy_> so it seems to only do it when the CPU is pegged
<BuddaT> righteo, so I have a new box set up for me by my host, I'm SSH'd in - apt-get, make and dpkg aren't installed at all
<BuddaT> how do i get apt-get going
<panorain> Tek_Nick what does sedo domain parking mean?
<Ben64> BuddaT: theres a fairly good chance you don't have ubuntu on it
<Tex_Nick> panorain: anyway, hey regarding which themes will work for you ... only advice i could give is ... just try the ones you find ... they either work or they don't ;-)
<BuddaT> hmm
<BuddaT> where can i check that
<panorain> Tex_Nick thank you I have so many questions maybe I can help you someday
<Ben64> BuddaT: cat /etc/*release
<Tex_Nick> panorain: i've tried several on this box ... most of them worked ... a few didn't though ... i just delete the ones that don't work or that i don't want :)
<til4k> So I have this problem, seems common, described it here http://askubuntu.com/questions/262940/ubuntu-software-center-error
<BuddaT> CentOS, brilliant
<BuddaT> i totally told them to install ubuntu
<BuddaT> sigh
<Ben64> enjoy your "yum" :P
<til4k> im not entirely sure what the problem is but i see everyone has it
<panorain> Tex_Nick thank you for your help did you find a coyote?
<til4k> ive tried a bunch of stuff
<panorain> I am a noob
<contrapunctus> Say, folks, is there any way I can make my notebook play a sound when the battery reaches a specified level? Also, any way to 1. get the battery level (in percent) and 2. switch between normal/presentation modes using only the terminal?
<Tex_Nick> panorain: mind if i pm you ... might be best to take this off channel
<BuddaT> thanks, Ben64
<contrapunctus> (using 12.04 UbuntuStudio (=XFCE))
<panorain> Tex_Nick no problem
<til4k> contrapunctus: youre talking about software
<contrapunctus> til4k: ???
<til4k> unlesss its a configuration in the pre-installed ubuntustudio i dunno
<contrapunctus> So what software, if that's what's needed?
<til4k> contrapunctus: not really what ubuntu support means, but you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<til4k> im not fam with xfce personally
<contrapunctus> lol!
<magn3ts> softwarecenter is a nightmare
<magn3ts> I think it may be the single slowest piece of software in an ubuntu install
<kepler> it is oddly slow
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. isent there battery info in some /proc/ dir you could monitor and do a lot of what was mentioned above  via a bash script. ;)
<histo> phunyguy: it does that in both .04 and .10?
<phunyguy> histo: yes it did it in the liveCD
<phunyguy> I thought 12.10 was fine because I didnt know that the CPU had to be maxed to reproduce.
<phunyguy> histo, try it with CPU maxed.  I installed burn and ran 6 burnP6 processes in tandem to produce a nice load
<phunyguy> I could even hear the fan kick up while CPU was at 2.6GHz, then when I unplugged and plugged power back in, I heard the fan speed drop
<phunyguy> I am half tempted to try it in 13.04
<phunyguy> :)
<histo> phunyguy: wow
<histo> phunyguy: give me a minute I will try
<phunyguy> histo?
<phunyguy> ok
<histo> phunyguy: need to find a way to max my cpu
<thoonai> histo: set the multiplicator in your bios on a higher value and hope that your cpu isnt burning :)
<phunyguy> histo, I apt-get installed burn
<histo> phunyguy: isn't that a utility for burning cds?
<phunyguy> then ran burnP6 & burnP6 & burnP6 & burnP6 & burnP6 & burnP6 &
<phunyguy> sorry cpuburn
<phunyguy> ewps.
<phunyguy> then when finished, killall burnP6
<phunyguy> also it took about 6 seconds for the throttle to happen
<phunyguy> so give it a minute with the cable plugged back in
<phunyguy> while you do that I will boot 13.04
<phunyguy> (3.8 kernel I think)
<histo> phunyguy: Okay give me steps to recreate I just ran burnP6 while it was running I unplugged power and plugged it back in.
<histo> Mine is fine
<magn3ts> whatcha guys talking about?
<histo> magn3ts: frequency scaling bug phunyguy found
<histo> I'm trying to recreate it
<magn3ts> ah, I can try to repro f someone wants. I was wondering if you were talking cpu fans on a MBA
<histo> phunyguy: I can't recreate it. So what are you doing step by step to recreate it?
<phunyguy> histo, max the cpu with it plugged in, then unplug for a few seconds, and plug back in.  wait about 10 seconds, and check the cpufreq-info
<histo> phunyguy: yeah can't recreate here
<phunyguy> are you fully maxing CPU?
<phunyguy> burnP6 is single-threaded
<phunyguy> hence why I ran like 6
<histo> yeap
<phunyguy> and the issue wasn't present in 13.04 either
<histo> phunyguy: maxed with 3 of them. here. poopy core 2
<histo> phunyguy: it's a bug with just your hardware aparently
<phunyguy> hmm.
<phunyguy> might be an ivy-bridge bug
<histo> phunyguy: something with acpi and your bios.  You maybe able to fix it with a bios upgrade...
<phunyguy> it is very possible actually, thanks for the top
<phunyguy> tip*
<histo> np
<magn3ts> phunyguy: which gen is ivy bridge, I may have one
<phunyguy> magn3ts: latest I think.  It is this year's Lenovo laptop line
<magn3ts> i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
<phunyguy> I have a 3320
<magn3ts> yeah, mine's Ivy. You want me to run 4x cpuburn?
<phunyguy> magn3ts: laptop?
<magn3ts> desktop, I've got this years MBA I can grab if you want me to test it
<phunyguy> it is a laptop bug.
<magn3ts> I'm on 13.04 / 3.8kernel though
<phunyguy> magn3ts: that wont help me
<phunyguy> but thanks
<magn3ts> phunyguy: okay, even the macbook air?
<phunyguy> magn3ts: i just tested in 13.04, the issue isn't present
<magn3ts> phunyguy: or oh
<magn3ts> okay. well sorry then, best of luck
<phunyguy> thanks
<histo> phunyguy: They are definately gonig to want your hardware info on the bug then. I can't recreate it.
<Aaron> back to Ubuntu, Lovely
<Aaron> ;)
<Aaron> happy
<phunyguy> histo: should already be there.... didn't the ubuntu-bug command grab all that?
<histo> phunyguy: what's the bug number?
<phunyguy> histo: 1139331
<histo> bug 1139331
<ubottu> bug 1139331 in linux (Ubuntu) "cpu throttling not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1139331
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty, in the process of creating a custom iso of ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell as the default login, now how do I configure the default de for the live user's login?
<phunyguy> wait, confirmed already?
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777: in the lightdm configuration files i think ntzrmtthihu777
<histo> phunyguy: yeah who confirmed it?
<silversufer>  Do all Ethernet adapters work with ubuntu? or is there a specific type I should get or you could recommend?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, where are those located?
<phunyguy> histo: Brad Figg
<naegling> sigh how do I tell ffmpeg where libfdk-aac.so.0 is?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: you seem to be hugely informative, lol
<phunyguy> !hcl | silversufer
<ubottu> silversufer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> silversufer: most wired nics should work. id say stick with the bigger name chipsets.
<Dr_Willis> silversufer: sime chipsets do have driver bugs.
<silversufer> tyvm
<histo> phunyguy: do you believe me now that it's the kernel??? lol
<phunyguy> histo: yup.
<phunyguy> thanks for putting me in my place
<histo> phunyguy: I wasn't trying to.
<aeon-ltd> silversufer: the chances are someone out there has the same nic and is running/trying to run linux aswell
<histo> phunyguy: I just wanted to stay awake to see you discover it for yourself what I told you a long time ago.
<Sefid_par> Is libtiff installed on ubuntu by default?
<histo> phunyguy: 2.5hours ago...
<phunyguy> !info libtiff
<ubottu> Package libtiff does not exist in quantal
<histo> goodnight all
<phunyguy> night histo
<phunyguy> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> easy to check Sefid_par , try to install. if it doesn't work, its likely there already
<Sefid_par> ntzrmtthihu777: I do not know its name exactly
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, gotcha.
<Sefid_par> ntzrmtthihu777: Ok. found :P
<c2tarun> is it possible to select only temperature from output of sensors in terminal? Till now I am using sensors | grep 'Core 0' so I am getting <Core 0:       +56.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +90.0°C)>   I wan't only <+56.0C>
<beboj> nsudo fdisk -l
<iceroot> c2tarun: #bash
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun: with some grep or awk ussage  yes
<iceroot> c2tarun: i would also say grep + awk
<Dr_Willis> awk is amazingly handy
<phunyguy> c2tarun: also look into the cut command
<Dr_Willis> regular expreszions are a  nuclear powered swiss army knife  also.
<phunyguy> syntax: cut -d ',' -f 4 - would be to split by command, and grab 4th entry (IIRC - going from memory)
<phunyguy> split by coma****
<phunyguy> comma***
<phunyguy> WOW.
 * c2tarun looking in awk and cut command
<phunyguy> need to go to bed.
<FloodBot1> phunyguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laogeodritt> c2tarun: sensors | grep 'Core 0' | egrep -? '\d+.\d+°C' might work as a pure-regex solution. I don't remember the flag, it's the one that only prints the matched text to stdout. (That said, I don't know awk, so that might be more useful).
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, again, where are the lightdm files located?
<contrapunctus> Say, folks, is there any way I can make my notebook play a sound when the battery reaches a specified level? Also, any way to 1. get the battery level (in percent) and 2. switch between normal/presentation modes using only the terminal? I'm using 12.04, UbuntuStudio (=XFCE).
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am in the middle of an apt-get update on the iso, so I can't check it for myself
<emzi> I'm going to install z prozila gui: /bin/sh: 2: .././mkinstalldirs: Permission denied
<emzi> make[2]: *** [install-data-yes] Error 126
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5578523/  (12.04)
<c2tarun> Laogeodritt, I think there is some minor fault, its not working, did you test in on your machine?
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankya, iceroot
<Laogeodritt> c2tarun, sorry, I didn't, just threw it out there. (Also the -? was the flag I didn't remember, if that wasn't clear).
<Laogeodritt> I'll check it in a sec
<Laogeodritt> oh
<emzi> I'm going to install a prozila gui: https://github.com/screwgoth/prozilla-dev-2.5 But I get this err when I use "sudo make install"
<emzi> /bin/sh: 2: .././mkinstalldirs: Permission denied
<emzi> make[2]: *** [install-data-yes] Error 126
<c2tarun> Laogeodritt, ohh.. :P I am also chkng
<iceroot> emzi: not executable?
<Laogeodritt> actually mine might have issues, it'll match several temperature strings... not sure whether grep will only match the first one and leave it at that for the line or not
<emzi> iceroot: chmod 777 mkinstalldirs
<BlackWeb> I'm looking into writing a shell script, Which I want it to have the ability, So that i can click on any file and run the script, Which my main question is how would I tell the script to process the selected file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a terminal command you can run to check what de you are using if you do not already know?
<BlackWeb> I think bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> what?
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: you can have more then one DE but "dpkg -l \*ubuntu-desktop | grep -v ^ii" should show the installed DEs on ubuntu systems
<Laogeodritt> c2tarun: sensors | grep 'Core 0' | grep -Po '\+\d+\.\d+°C'
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  nautilus has a 'nautilus scripts'  feature you could . setup the script in the right dir.. right click on a file and hsve a scripts ->myscript
<Laogeodritt> c2tarun: sorry, I'm too used to using Perl-style regexes =P My solution has the problem that it identifies all three temperatures in your line though
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, I know that iceroot , I just want to get the right name to use
<ntzrmtthihu777> gedit
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit lol
<Dr_Willis> echo $SHELL    shows your shell
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: you mean you want gnome, unity, kde, xfce4, lxde as a name instead of ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and so on
<emzi> !ping iceroot
<BlackWeb> Dr_Willis: If I made say a simple rev script then would the script know the file just by right clicking, "/bin/bash"
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, I got that, but what i mean is I know I want gnome-classic (no effects) but want to make sure I am using the right name for the live cd
<bazhang> emzi, no need to use !ping
<iceroot> emzi: i dont know the reason
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  you want to do somthing to system files and dirs? you would need sudo rights/use gksudo somehow
<ntzrmtthihu777> so you need to escape the * in dpkg -l \*ubuntu-desktop | grep -v ^ii ?
<BlackWeb> I'll tweak around a little and see if I can figure out, Yea Mainly trying to create a shell script to encrypt & Decrypt files with GPG, Which right now I use just regular shell script where I input the files to process or have the script look for a paticular file in a directory, but mainly was wondering if i was to right click on the file and use the script if the script would automatically know what file i was wanted to work with?
<ntzrmtthihu777> interesting idea, BlackWeb
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: yes because you want that dpkg is working with the * not the bash but bash would try to replace the * first before it will deliver the string to dpkg
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  check the nautilus scripts guides.. it sets some $filename type variables
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotcha
<Dr_Willis> the 'nautilus scripts' feature gets overlooked too much. its such a nifty feature
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn this is taking forever, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I should like to learn about using nautilus scripts
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll browse through it and see if I can figure it out, thanks Dr_Willis
<ntzrmtthihu777> about how much do you think an ubuntu 12.04 install grows with that first apt-get update ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I like that, lol. good reference
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: apt-get update will not change anything on your system, it will just update the package lists
<ntzrmtthihu777> derp, lol. apt-get upgrade I mean.
<l057c0d3r> and whats wrong with an apt-get dist-upgrade :-p
<l057c0d3r> besides it will remove and install new packages some times
<l057c0d3r> --- is not happy with gnome-screensaver at the moment..
<l057c0d3r> gave up on it and disabled locking on this system..  system works just fine...  until it locks.. then computer coma
<contrapunctus> Isn't apt-get upgrade evil?
<contrapunctus> *supposed to be evil
<l057c0d3r> but suspend.. hibernate..  blanking of screen work fine...
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: you want "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get the latest security fixes and not apt-get upgrade
<l057c0d3r> sigh..  oh gnome what are you people doing to your desktop environment
<l057c0d3r> i myself always run dist-upgrade..  rather then just upgrade
<ntzrmtthihu777> not that I am aware of. oh really? thanks for the info, iceroot
<l057c0d3r> but always have
<contrapunctus> 1056c0d34 - tried xscreensaver?
<l057c0d3r> contrapunctus, been thinking about it
<contrapunctus> Is there any way I can make my notebook play a sound when the battery reaches a specified level? Also, any way to 1. get the battery level (in percent) and 2. switch between normal/presentation modes using only the terminal? I'm using 12.04, UbuntuStudio (=XFCE).
<l057c0d3r> have it on my other desktop that has lxde on it (poor old system)
<SwedeMike> contrapunctus: $ acpi
<SwedeMike> Battery 0: Discharging, 46%, 02:57:41 remaining
<ntzrmtthihu777> should be doable, contrapunctus . interesting idea for a conky item...
<contrapunctus> SwedeMike - Don't have acpi o.o
<l057c0d3r> not sure contrapunctus I know when my battery gets low.. ( by going into alsamixer from term  and turning vol up on been....) my system starts beeping at me
<SwedeMike> contrapunctus: you don't have the program or your latop/battery doesn't support acpi?
<contrapunctus> I don't have the program
<SwedeMike> contrapunctus: install it then.
<contrapunctus> Was hoping to achieve it with what's available o.o
<SwedeMike> contrapunctus: I didn't have it either, took 3 seconds to install it."apt-get install acpi"
<ejv> In theory, you "could" cron a script that asks ACPI for it's discharge level; if <= $DESIRED_LEVEL trigger ALSA to output entropy from /dev/urandom; enjoy the music ;)
<contrapunctus> Installing...I'm rather hesitant to install new stuff...pro audio rig, don't want anything to break
<SwedeMike> ejv: or just run mplayer or something else.
<l057c0d3r> oh just great..  hit exit on steam..  it went into notification area.. and now i cant get it to come back.. but its still in notification..  sigh..  kde i might be coming your way soon.. gnome has me at my wits end
<ejv> uhh... we're geeks, we like our entropy. :)
<contrapunctus> entropy?
<ejv> you could also use 'aplay' to pipe music from /dev/random as well haha
<ejv> poor man's ubuntu signaler
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, ok, the default session is gnome-shell; how would you do the no-effect version?
<contrapunctus> 1057c0d3r - XFCE?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, unless you are into Dubstep you will not like the sound of /dev/random or urandom lol
<contrapunctus> ejv...no scripting experience here, how could I make this script?
<ejv> sorry contrapunctus, I'm assuming a basic level of scripting experience to implement that; I would man aplay, man cron, man <whatever-you-dont-understand>, etc.
<SwedeMike> contrapunctus: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/28037/
<ejv> or yea... gewgle
<contrapunctus> *DDG
<SwedeMike> contrapunctus: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39435
<ejv> If we're being creative you could also hook ACPI to libnotify; i despise audio alerts personally.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, just get it into conky, show the % as a bar
<helmut_> hi
<magn3ts> I was using something the other day that had neither a man or info page
<magn3ts> or a '-h'
<magn3ts>  very irritating, I can't remember what it was though
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn that's rare
<magn3ts> yeah, I know
<b-ot> wat
<magn3ts> It was a weird sense of ... "oh ... 'crap'!"
<ntzrmtthihu777> shit I need to get this right. anyone know the right lightdm value for gnome-shell no effects?
<b-ot> wat
<ntzrmtthihu777> nvm, found it b-ot
<grime> hhmmm
<Tamago-chan> hello, anyone alive?
<grime> yeah
<Tamago-chan> i'm trying to follow a tutorial and i'm a bit stuck
<sunsetlover> hey every one, please any one know an application like itunes to manage apple devices ?
<grime> Tamago-chan, what is it exactly?
<Tamago-chan> http://jacqueswoodcock.tumblr.com/post/37736524399/apache-ubuntu-compiling-php-5-4-and-networking-vms
<bazhang> sunsetlover, sync music?
<Tamago-chan> there's a part
<grime> sunsetlover, what gen ipod is it
<Tamago-chan> it says ./configure \
<Tamago-chan> and below a bunch of lines
<Tamago-chan> but they don't work
<Tamago-chan> it says no such file or directory
<grime> Tamago-chan, hold on let me read it real quick
<sunsetlover> grime, it is ipod4
<Tamago-chan> okay
<grime> sunsetlover, have you tried gtkpod?
<grime> Tamago-chan,  what have you tried?
<Tamago-chan> well, i'm new to linux and ubuntu, so i don't really know what i'm doing hehe
<Tamago-chan> i'm actually just coyp pasting those commands
<grime> Tamago-chan, go to the directory where all the files are and run sudo ./configure
<sunsetlover> no, i'm new in ubuntu so i don't know much about it
<Extreme> Hi, how can I create an Ubuntu Repository like this: http://goo.gl/oQ3c5 ?
<Extreme> I've read some documentation on the Ubuntu website, but it talks about adding a local repository.
<grime> sunsetlover, check in the software center type it in at the top
<Tamago-chan> but i'm supposedly in the directory i'm supposed to be, let me check though
<sunsetlover> grime, ok i'll try it and get back to you
<grime> Tamago-chan, then just run sudo ./configure
<Tamago-chan> i did
<Tamago-chan> but then i don't know how to make the commans bellow work
<Tamago-chan> like —with-libdir=lib64 \
<grime> sunsetlover, ok let me know how it goes
<Tamago-chan> oh wait..
<pierreN> hi
<grime> Tamago-chan, thats only if you want those specifically running ./configure basicly runs all of them
<Tamago-chan> ooh i see
<Tamago-chan> what does the \ at the end do?
<grime> Exteme, sorry i dont know much on that, idk who else is on
<RobbieCrash> I've got an Ubuntu VPS, and have limited hard drive space. I want to backup 6GB of data to a remote server, but I only have 3GB of space locally. What's the best way to do this?
<CallingPanther> That is just the symbol for  "command carried over to next line
<magn3ts> RobbieCrash: rsync?
<michael_p> hi all
<magn3ts> RobbieCrash: define "best"? Fastest? Most b/w efficient? etc?
<RobbieCrash> blergh, rsync isn't so good on OpenIndiana.
<Tamago-chan> oh i see
<ejv> sunsetlover: banshee support ipods, look into that
<grime> Tamago-chan, thats only if your gonna pick a packet specifically like the list they give you, unless you want to do that just run ./configure without it
<RobbieCrash> best, as in what are my real options?
<pierreN> i'm trying to follow instruction in that script: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/29347181/rfkill.sh i changed both instance of USER NAME to my user name and set the right path to the script. however when i try do a sudo afterwards, i get that i didn't put any valid syntax (i have to reboot on an usb key to change the sudo file...) anybody has a clue please ?
<Tamago-chan> thanks grime and CallingPanther
<CallingPanther> Tamago-chan: NP
<magn3ts> RobbieCrash: I guess scp or rsync, Idk what else I'd recommend for a one time back up
<magn3ts> or even for a repeated cumulative backup
<RobbieCrash> cool, thanks
<grime> Tamago-change, no worries
<magn3ts> sure.
<grime> Tamago-chan, haha lol
<Tamago-chan> :P
<grime> michael_p, hello
<grime> Tamago-chan so did you finish your installation? is everything cool
<rakesh__> yes
<rakesh__> it is
<Tamago-chan> not done yet
<rakesh__> and wats up
<michael_p> just using kde
<Tamago-chan> it says to do "make && make install" but i have no make so i'm installing it :P
<magn3ts> michael_p: I am as well.
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<magn3ts> will save you a fraction of time
<CallingPanther> Tamago: what are you installing?
<magn3ts> :P
<CallingPanther> Sorry I just got here
<pierreN> anyone has a clue please ? :)
<Tamago-chan> thanks magn3ts
<grime> michael_p, using gnoome-panel
<rakesh__> wat clue
<Tamago-chan> i'm following a tutorial CallingPanther
<Tamago-chan> i -think- i'm installing PHP right now
<sunsetlover> grime, ejv, thank you for your help
<AcidRain> i get this error after upgrade: libxml-libxml-perl: Depends: perl (>= 5.10.0-24ubuntu4) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.2 is installed
<AcidRain> it wont let me install the needed package
<AcidRain> says to do it i must uninstall 71packages
<magn3ts> whoa whoa whoa
<magn3ts> you don't need to make or make install anything to get php
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: ^
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: `sudo apt-get install php5%"
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: `sudo apt-get install php5`, rather, sorry.
<CallingPanther> why from source? Just for the learning experience?
<sunsetlover> regarding android devices do you know any app can make backup and restore also managing files on it
<grime> sunsetlover, try it out i know there others you can try too in case it doesnt work or something
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in getting a calendar in conky, I google a lot, but not able to find anything.
<Tamago-chan> i'm actually just following the tutorial :P
<Dr_Willis> sunsetlover:  theres numerous backup apps to backup your phone
<grime> pierreN, what are you trying to do?
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: post tutorial please, why are you trying to install php?
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  simple way.. maye it show the output of the 'cal' command
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: or link to the tutorial. You can install php5 in a single command: `sudo apt-get install php5`
<Tamago-chan> http://jacqueswoodcock.tumblr.com/post/37736524399/apache-ubuntu-compiling-php-5-4-and-networking-vms
<CallingPanther> If you are using Ubuntu do what magn3ts said its easier
<ntzrmtthihu777> whoo doggy, I have gained a new respect for the folks making remastered ubuntu cds
<grime> c2tarun, what are you running?
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: WEIRD. Honestly, don't do that.
<c2tarun> grime, Ubuntu 12.04.2
<pierreN> grime: i'm trying to follow instruction in that script: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/29347181/rfkill.sh i changed both instance of USER NAME to my user name and set the right path to the script. however when i try do a sudo afterwards, i get that i didn't put any valid syntax (i have to reboot on an usb key to change the sudo file...) anybody has a clue please ?
<AcidRain> anyone can fix?
<AcidRain> libxml-libxml-perl: Depends: perl (>= 5.10.0-24ubuntu4) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.2 is installed
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: I mean, if you WANT to compile from source, you can, but there is NO reason for you to do so.
<Tamago-chan> to be honest, of all the things i've done today, this is the easiest so far
<ntzrmtthihu777> sounds like an error, AcidRain . why would never mind,misread
<grime> pierreN, yes but why are you running the script? for wifi?
<magn3ts> Well, it's not hard, but it's cleaner to have apt manage it for you
<Tamago-chan> probably
<magn3ts> Tamago-chan: ^ and then you get auto-updates, etc, security patches, that stuff. Otherwise you have to check every so often and make sure it's up to date
<Tamago-chan> well, i'm learning a lot so i guess it's ok :P
<grime> c2tarun, so your using openbox on ubuntu? crazy stuff.....have you checked the conky wiki
<magn3ts> Plus, pretty much every other guide is likely to expect a normally installed apt version. (That shouldn't matter, but stuff gets screwy sometimes)
<Tamago-chan> hmm i see
<c2tarun> grime, nope  I am not using openbox on ubuntu, I guess its still default windows manager.
<ntzrmtthihu777> true dat, magn3ts . I use the webupd8 java7 ppa to keep my java up to date easily
<c2tarun> also I am on Ubuntu 2D
<Tamago-chan> if i do apt-get install php5 after this, will i have problems?
<magn3ts> ntzrmtthihu777: I'd recommend switching to openjdk-7-jre
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  simple way.. maye it show the output of the 'cal' command in .conkyrc somthing like   'exec cal'
<magn3ts> ntzrmtthihu777: it's in the default repos and it works with everything I use including Java IDEs and Minecraft
<ntzrmtthihu777> would, but a certain software I use refuses to work with it
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, I tried, its not properly aligned and its also flickering.
<grime> c2tarun, Simply edit your .conkyrc file and add the following line: ${font DejaVu Sans Mono :size=8}${exec cal -m | cut -c23-44 --complement}
<CallingPanther> Honestly it may fix anything that you accidently broke
<Tamago-chan> CallingPanther:  so it's better if i do? :P
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  flikering is a conky setting to change.. cal alingment. use the cal options to not put the current day in bold.
<c2tarun> grime,  nothing is getting displayed
<iosona> So, I just accidentl overwrote my .xinitrc with a .xinitrc from another partition housing another distro. Is there anyway I can find the default xinitrc for 12.04.2?
 * c2tarun trying Dr_Willis advice
<pierreN> grime: yes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> loop mount the iso
<CallingPanther> Probably, that's one of the things that makes ubuntu so user friendly, they have apt repositories for almost eveything
<grime> c2tarun, install gcal unless you have it already
<naegling> iosona: make sure you don't already have the old one in the folder with an ls -a first
<naegling> awww
<naegling> impatience
<ntzrmtthihu777> sumna beech lol, takes forever to rebuild squashfs
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  it will need a monospaced font also i imagine. i did a sim ple conky calaner this way once ages ago
<Tamago-chan> will something bad happen if i stop this make mid way? it's taking forever >_<
<grime> c2tarun, then add the New line for conkyrc;  ${font DejaVu Sans Mono :size=8}${exec gcal --starting-day=monday | cut -c23-44 --complement}
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, is working fine now, I tried cal -h with arial font..
<c2tarun> grime, trying gcal now
<iosona> what should I put in xinitrc if I want it to launch unity? exec unity?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, the apt-lock may not lift and you will be stuck out for a bit, Little-Egg
<grime> pierreN, so your trying to set up your wifi then?
<grime> c2tarun, i havent messed with conky too much just alittle
<Dr_Willis> iosona:  check what the ubuntu.desktop file runs for its session - if you want the full unity desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, same here. just modified the default Pinguy OS conky to reflect my unique partition, networking, and temp-sensor setup
<Guest29007> does anyone know why flash player wont work with xubuntu 12.04
<Tamago-chan> ok so i think i have php5 installed properly, how do i check if it's working?
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  check out    http://helmuthdu.deviantart.com/art/CONKY-COLORS-244793180
<sunsetlover> grime, gtkpod works great with my ipod, thank you for your help, but also i need an app to manage my galaxy SIII and to make backup and restore
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, I saw, but conky-colors seems too advanced to me now, and I really wan't to make things work in simple way. I'll look into conky-colors after few days :)
<grime> Guest29007, its not supported anymore by adobe
<Noobunnyntu> Hello
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun:  conkys gaind a lot of new features in the last year or 2.. so theres the old way.. and the new fancy ways. ;)
<Guest29007> so should I use an older installation?
<CallingPanther> Tamago: you could write a phpinfo page
<ntzrmtthihu777> I really don't understand why bash-completion is not enabled by default as root
<Tamago-chan> CallingPanther: no easy quick way? :P
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, yeah :) but either its web-development, app development or fiddling with conky :) old-classics are always best to understand
<grime> sunsetlover, glad it worked, im looking into the app hold on a sec
<CallingPanther> three lines of code ....save as test.php on your server and pull it up in your browser
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, where can I check the available fonts in my system? and get there correct names?
<grime> Guest29007, try looking for adobe flash in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777: because you arent ment to directly  login as root. so /root/ dosent have the same. files for bash setup.
<CallingPanther> Tamago: are you using GUI or CLI
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun: not sure these days. used to use gfontsel
<Tamago-chan> uuhm
<Tamago-chan> cli is command right?
<CallingPanther> right
<Tamago-chan> CLI then
<CallingPanther> cool
<Dr_Willis> command line interface = cli
<Guest29007> okay, and then what?
<Noobunnyntu> Sorry, does anyone know if there is any Python gui for Ubuntu? Like something that points out your most negligent errors? I feel that just typing into Terminal is bit too hardcore for me. : /
<CallingPanther> you know how to use nano?
<grime> sunsetlover, check this link out https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xcxin.filexpert&hl=en
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, actually root does have a .bashrc and a section to uncomment to enable bashcompletion. I just don't get why you would not want a user to at least use the right commands as root instead of a total botch
<Tamago-chan> CallingPanther: that's what i use, no idea how vim works
<CallingPanther> good
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I use nano too, not vim
<CallingPanther> open new file
<grime> Guest29007 look for the flash plugin from adobe and install it
<Tamago-chan> ok
<Guest29007> okay im going to test it out now
<CallingPanther> line one <?php
<Tamago-chan> i see where this is going >_<
<CallingPanther> line 2 phpinfo();
<CallingPanther> line 3 ?>
<Tamago-chan> ok done :P
<Tamago-chan> where do i save this?
<CallingPanther> save on your server as test.php
<CallingPanther> var/www
<Tamago-chan> oh ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty, rebuilding the iso, cross ya'lls fingers for me
<grime> Guest29007, did it work?
<Guest29007> no
<Dr_Willis> i saw this same php tutorial on the digitalioceans vps tutorials page.
<grime> Guest29007, what browser are you running
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest29007> firefox
<Tamago-chan> CallingPanther: it's working!
<Guest29007> okay yeah i will try that i forgot the command
<LoneTrooper> get chronium browser its faster
<CallingPanther> Yay!!!!
<Guest29007> I have that too
<LoneTrooper> i mean scrolling is fqster and loading pages
<ntzrmtthihu777> LoneTrooper: is it really? does it have an anolog to firefox's addblock?
<CallingPanther> now you may aswell install mysql too.....you will end up doing it later anyway
<Tamago-chan> CallingPanther: thanks a lot, i have it installed already i think
<Guest29007> crap it say permission denied
<CallingPanther> oh ok
<LoneTrooper> u may have as many web browsers as u want
<CallingPanther> Glad to be of help
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't like those names, FloodBot# make me nervious
<grime> Guest29007, did you install the plugin for firefox?
<ntzrmtthihu777> LoneTrooper: not being critical, geniuinely curious about chromium's performance
<Guest29007> yeah i think I may need to reinstall it or something
<LoneTrooper> omg why Japanese commercials are being displayed on youtube?
<LoneTrooper> oh let me give u a link...
<LoneTrooper> http://peacekeeper.futuremark.com/
<Dr_Willis> LoneTrooper: are you using tor perhaps?
<LoneTrooper> terst your browser here
<LoneTrooper> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> did you try that flashplugin installer, Guest29007 ?
<grime> Guest29007, theres a plug in just for firefox and then the actual adobe installer you gotta have both
<LoneTrooper> its wierd as it detect that im asian or something
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD 今日は
<cave2596__> how can i mark a topic in the ubuntuforums as "solved"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cave2596__: thread tools
<LoneTrooper> and type thx lol
<grime> cave2596_ check near the top
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze I hate that docky closes each time I upgrade/install packages
<cave2596__> in "thread tools" there is no posibillity to mark it as solved
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, i have not been there since the update, lemme see
<c2tarun> can anyone please suggest me a good screenshot app for ubuntu which can directly upload to any imagebin site? Shutter is too heavy.
<ntzrmtthihu777> not off hand.
<Guest29007> do i get the installer off their website?
<ntzrmtthihu777> you should be able to do it via apt-get. what version are you using?
<Guest29007> 12.04
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun: seen some screen capture indicator applets mentioned at askubuntu.com  webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites
<Guest29007> I installed it using apt-get just right now
<erickLee> why do i get "wget: unable to resolve host adress ..."
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, finally conky is more or less how I wanted :) http://imagebin.org/248653  thanks for your help
<grime> Guest29007, you could if you want, check synaptic it should be there
<Guest29007> i did and i marked it for installation
<Guest29007>  then used apt-get
<Guest29007> still no dice
<grime> Guest29007 did you hit apply
<ntzrmtthihu777> c2tarun: that looks pretty nice
<c2tarun> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks :)
<Guest29007> yeah
<ntzrmtthihu777> mine is just a glassy system readout, but it does the trick
<Dr_Willis> c2tarun: you spelt calendar  wrong.........   :-P
<Dr_Willis> kidding.....
<grime> Guest29007 so you have it installed then? the firefox plugin
<c2tarun> Loll...zz :) I was actually checking spelling of calendar on Google :P
<Guest29007> yessir
<grime> Guest29007 still doesnt work?
<Guest29007> but i did mess around with something in the mozilla folder
<Dr_Willis> you need a calendar  label above the calendar .....
<Guest29007> I was going by what someone said on the ubuntu forum
<Guest29007>  that may be the problem
<c2tarun> Dr_Willis, nope, but it looks uniform, like every module in conky has a label :) so I put it here as well.
<grime> Guest29007 did you close and open your browser and tried it?
<Guest29007> Yes...
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty, booting my custom iso in vbox, cross your fingers
<grime> Guest29007 can i get the link to the forum you were using
<Guest29007> sure np
<Guest29007> http://handytutorial.com/install-flash-player-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<grime> Guest29007 so you did the manual install
<Guest29007> yeah
<grime> Guest29007, it might have the sudo chown part could affect it
<erickLee> how do i resolve a host adress
<Guest29007> Hm..so you think I should remove it and reinstall?
<CallingPanther> erickLee: try pinging the address
<grime> Guest29007, did you install the ubuntu-restricted extras or the xubuntu?
<Guest29007> I downloaded it
<Guest29007>  not sure if its installed
<erickLee> destination host unreachable
<CallingPanther> what is address?
<Dr_Willis> downloaded and did what exactly
<CallingPanther> let me try
<histo> Guest29007: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> !extras | Guest29007
<ubottu> Guest29007: extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<histo> no
<erickLee> google
<grime> Guest29007, try running sudo apt-get install hal
<histo> !codecs | Guest29007
<ubottu> Guest29007: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<histo> erickLee: Which host address? Like local network?
<Guest29007> I installed hal already
<histo> Guest29007: why did you install hal?
<grime> Guest29007, so your running xubuntu or ubuntu
<Guest29007> ill tell you if the restricted extras works
<erickLee> histo: i've tried ping on server different ip's
<Guest29007> xubuntu
<CallingPanther> erickLee: could your your DNS server
<histo> erickLee: does your /etc/resolv.conf contain nameservers?
<grime> Guest29007, ok so the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> erickLee: And how are you connected to the internet via cable or wifi; how do you get an IP address DHCP or static?
<histo> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Guest29007> I installed hal cause on the forum they said it worked for them
<grime> histo, woah i didnt know you could do that
<erickLee> histo: don't know how to find out. it says i don't have permisson
<bekks> Guest29007: What is "it"?
<erickLee> histo: when i use sudo it says command not found
<grime> !info hal
<ubottu> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.14-8 (quantal), package size 386 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all
<grime> nice
<Guest29007> okay so its says i already have the restricted extras installed
<grime> histo, thanks for teaching me something new today
<histo> !factoids > grime
<ubottu> grime, please see my private message
<histo> erickLee: what command are you trying?
<histo> erickLee: can you ping 8.8.8.8    ?
<Capprentice> Anyone knows how I can Install Nero on Ubuntu 12 ? I know I can use K3b but I really wana try Nero.
<LoneTrooper> does anybody knows a way to display a temperature for amd ati graphic card on toolbar in xubuntu?
<Capprentice> There is a warning which warns me nero will break the kernel. What does this means ?
<CallingPanther> Capprentice: I use Brasero
<bekks> Capprentice: When there is a "Nero for Linux", youcould install it. Otherwise, you dont.
<erickLee> histo: /etc/resolv.conf, sudo /etc/resolv.config
<Capprentice> Nero is available for Ubuntu.
<LoneTrooper> i know its easy on kde environment bu t how about xubuntu and xfce
<grime> Guest29007, what flashplayer did you download...what version
<Capprentice> Im getting a warning. That's what Im concerned about.
<Guest29007> 11.2.202.273
<histo> erickLee: Yeah that's a file not a command
<Dr_Willis> Capprentice: when is the last time nero for linux was updated...
<histo> erickLee: ping 8.8.8.8      try that in a terminal
<bekks> Capprentice: And we shall guess that warning? :)
<histo> Guest29007: ?
<erickLee> histo: also tried resolvconf
<histo> erickLee: please stop
<Capprentice> http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux4-update.php
<LoneTrooper> linux being  not important for commercial products as always
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall nero-linux working well. or having any featurrs that k3b dident have for free
<grime> Guest29007, was that the latest or the one they recommended?
<bekks> Capprentice: There is no warning on that page.
<Capprentice> bekks. I already put the warning here. Look my prevous message.
<LoneTrooper> u can try xfburn
<Guest29007> pretty sure its the latest
<Capprentice> Warning cames up when I try to install it on Ubuntu 12.
<bekks> Capprentice: Basically, I'd use k3b.
<Noobunnyntu> Sorry, does anyone know if there is any Python gui for Ubuntu? Like something that points out your most negligent errors? I feel that just typing into Terminal is bit too hardcore for me.
<histo> Guest29007: What is it that you are trying to do?
<Capprentice> Hey I know. Im using it too. But I want to see how Nero works on Ubuntu.
<Ben64> Capprentice: badly
<wa5qjh> Hey,  given that migrating a whole lot of data is a major pain in the tush, what is  the most painless way of going from, say 10.4 to 12.10 ?
<box1> does anyone know a unity-revamped package for raring ringtail?
<Noobunnyntu> Eh, I am not sure yet.
<Dr_Willis> Capprentice:  look at the system requirements..
<Capprentice> If you are taking abt IDE then SPE IDE is good.
<Noobunnyntu> I just wan to learn python.
<box1> i absolutely cannot stand the fact that unity won't minimize from launcher
<box1> it grates on my nerves
<Dr_Willis> Capprentice: that app seems to be several years old.
<grime> Guest29007 try this http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<bekks> Dr_Willis: In fact, it is. :)
<histo> Capprentice: You're asking for hellp with closed source software in a Ubuntu support channel you realize that right?
<LoneTrooper> latest version of nero linux is 4.0.0.0b and it was released in 13.01.2011
<heraclitis> LoneTrooper, you can try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886264
<LoneTrooper> we can do noting about it
<Ben64> Supported Distributions ----    Ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_Willis> box1:  theres unofficial variants that can
<Ben64> yeah, don't even try
<Guest29007> okay..
<Capprentice> I thouht this is a channel where I can talk anything about Ubuntu. Who are you atcually ? Are you moderator or something ?!
<histo> !who | Guest29007
<bekks> LoneTrooper: Latest version is supporting Ubuntu 7 - thats 2007, not 2011 :)
<ubottu> Guest29007: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LoneTrooper> thx heraclitis forr a help
<box1> Dr_Willis: I was hoping that unity-revamped package that every one seems to be talking about... the hacked unity that has all the intuitive features that stubborn and illogical devs seem to have rejected
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  look at the troubleshooting questions... ;-)
<ankr> Does anyone know of a tool that will show a keyboard on the screen and highlight the keys on it according to what I am typing on the physical keyboard? I want to do a screen cast, and it would be handy if the user could see what I am actually typing (like shortcuts etc).
<box1> seems to be only for version 12 and not 13
<heraclitis> LoneTrooper, I don't know if it'll work. Let me know
<Guest73905> Hi
<LoneTrooper> duh thx for info bekks
<LoneTrooper> k k let me check what they wrote there
<Ben64> Capprentice: this is for ubuntu support, not for any chat relating to ubuntu. there are rules here, including but not limited to supporting packages in the official repositories only
<Dr_Willis> box1: i dont use the hacked one. so no idea.
<Guest29007> hista: sorry i'm new to ubuntu and never used an IRC channel
<box1> Dr_Willis: thanks for the attention anyway.
<Capprentice> K git it. Leaving.
<wa5qjh> any recomendations short of a "clean install "  ?
<histo> ankr: did a quicksearch keyboardcast  ??
<Ben64> was i too mean?
<grime> Guest29007, did it open it with apt?
<box1> https://launchpad.net/~ikarosdev/+archive/unity-revamped
<box1> that's the one I'm talking about but it snot for raring
<histo> CallingPanther: You just have to find support for nero for linux
<Dr_Willis> box1:  but i thought i saw it for 13.04 at omgubuntu or webupd8
<Ben64> histo: i made him leave :(
<bazhang> histo, he's gone
<box1> Dr that is for dodged windows
<histo> Ben64: short people.....
<bekks> Ben64: You just told him the truth.
<Guest29007> grime no nothing happend
<Dr_Willis> 'he cant handle the truth'
<histo> Ben64: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA
<Tex_Nick> could someone give me a basic differentiation between compiz, mutter & metacity ... is mutter &/or metacity reliant on compiz or are the three independent entities
<Ben64> i should have thrown #ubuntu-offtopic in there somewhere
<histo> Ben64: I wouldn't worry about it.
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  metacity is the old gnome wm.. mutter has replaced it in 2d unity/fallback
<grime> Guest29007 normally when you download it it opens up in the software center and you can install from there
<LoneTrooper> hm i was tryin to get that xfce4-xfapplet-plugin to make gnome plugins working but i had some dependencies errors
<Dr_Willis> compiz replaces both and has the sexy eyecandies
<LoneTrooper> maybe i should this time
<Guest29007> grime there is no download on that page
<SAngeli> in order to have running phpmyadmin, I noticed that if I let the system istall it it does not install the latest version. So, I decided to download it manually and place it inside /var/www.  In order to properly run phpmyadmin do I need to install any other application or is it just fine to download and run it via web?
<histo> Guest29007: If you are trying to install flash...  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ankr> histo, hmm it's no quite what I'm looking for, but maybe I can use it to send keystrokes to two windows and then make the key-highlighting myself. Thanks :)
<histo> SAngeli: Did it come with directions on how to install it?
<Guest29007> histo Trust me I've tried that and installed it...still not working
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : thanks man :)
<histo> ankr: I've seen other peopple using them in videos. Let me see what I can find
<grime> Guest29007 there should be.....pick your os then pick apt and hit the download button
<bekks> SAngeli: You need an apache webserver, and a pretty fullblown php installation, working with your apache. And mysql, of course.
<histo> Guest29007: what does the about:plugins page show after you restart your browser
<SAngeli> histo, not really that I know. I did not look nor know where to. I know that it runs fine, but I just wish to make sure and am asking to someone who has already tried it this way.
<SAngeli> histo, bekks sorry: I forgot to mention LAMP is already installed
<ankr> histo, I appreciate - I'll also go searching myself ;)
<Ben64> SAngeli: phpmyadmin is all php, so you can put it anywhere web accessible
<histo> SAngeli: Is there A reason for the upgrade?
<SAngeli> histo, just to have the latest version. nothing else.
<Guest29007> grime nvm i got it
<SAngeli> Ben64, thank you.
<histo> SAngeli: http://docs.phpmyadmin.net/en/latest/setup.html
<Guest29007> grime which shpuld I pick?
<grime> Guest29007, linux 32 bit then ubuntu apt
<histo> Ben64: you still have to set it up
<Ben64> histo: well yeah
<histo> Needs access to mysql etc... blah
<SAngeli> histo, excellent. Thank you for this. I will read it carefully.
<Ben64> grime, Guest29007: why downloading from website?
<Guest29007> histo its shows flash plyer and splash plugin
<histo> ankr: Key status Monitor
<grime> Ben64, long story
<histo> Guest29007: what's not working then?
<ankr> histo, seems to be exactly what I am looking for, thanks alot!
<histo> ankr: key-mon
<histo> ankr: is the package name
<grime> Ben64, everything is installed but still it doest work
<heraclitis> is it still true that libdvdcss is an illegal hack according to the dmca?
<Ben64> grime: but flash is a big potential vulnerability, and installing that way skips security updates
<histo> ankr: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=screencast+keyboard+linux is how I found it if you are interested
<Ben64> heraclitis: probably
<ankr> histo, thanks again :)
<heraclitis> Ben64, that's just stupid. I use it, and if that makes me a criminal, so be it.
<histo> heraclitis: or don't buy dvds
<grime> Ben64, true very true..................the synaptic packaged is installed im not sure why it doesnt work
<histo> heraclitis: https://www.videolan.org/legal.html there is a section on libdvdcss
<Guest21489> Hey this is guest 29007
<Guest21489> grime my comp froze
<grime> Guest21489, so still no avail? idk if what you did earlier by with the name changed affected the flash
<DylanCl> Hello, I'm Dylan. I screwed up good, let me explain what happend. I was using windows for a long time, got a blue screen of death. I smashed my screen, but luckely I had the chance to dualboot ubuntu. Now, is it possible to get windows back on ubuntu? I have a windows 7 disk. Thanks in advance.
<bekks> DylanCl: Just install Windows as usual. You may have to repartition before.
<histo> DylanCl: You want to install windows7 dualboot with ubuntu?
<grime> Guest21489, try restarting X
<Guest21489> grime: yeah I think I downloaded the wrong one
<heraclitis> histo: thank you.
<DylanCl> Well, I want to remove ubuntu and windows, and then only install windows
<DylanCl> Because ubuntu tells me I only have 400MB space left
<DylanCl> and I think that is because I still have windows on
<Guest21489> grime: i'm going to remove and reinstall the one you recommended
<DylanCl> Is that possible? I don't know
<grime> Guest21489, but if you checked your about:plugins and if flash was listed then that means you have it it might not be the right one since you downloaded 11.2 something
<grime> Guest21489, from what i know adobe dropped support for linux...im using adobe flash 10 not 11 but thats just me
<Dr_Willis> if you got windows installles you can just remove ubuntu DylanCl
<Ben64> grime: upgrade!
<DylanCl> Windows gives me a blue screen of death
<DylanCl> and with a cracked screen, I can't do system recovery
<histo> DylanCl: So you no longer want ubuntu on your hard drive?
<DylanCl> I kinda only want ubuntu
<DylanCl> Because so far, I have no problems with it
 * Dr_Willis is cobfused then
<bekks> DylanCl: Then why do you want windows?
<Guest21489> grime well i gtg thanks for trying to help
<histo> DylanCl: What is your native language?
<DylanCl> Dutch
<grime> Ben64, to 11? what version tho
<DylanCl> Hmm
<DylanCl> I think I explained it wrong
<DylanCl> Sorry for that
<Dr_Willis> so.. how  did you install ubunti DylanCl
<Ben64> grime: use the repository, latest is 11.2.202.273
<DylanCl> the windows installer
<DylanCl> installed it before the blue screen of death
<bekks> DylanCl: Thats wubi then. You cant get rif of Windows then.
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  amazed that it still works..
<bekks> *rid
<histo> Dr_Willis: why it boots ubuntu still
<bekks> Dr_Willis: It needs a working windowds bootloader.
<histo> Dr_Willis: independant of windows
<Ben64> DylanCl: if you want only ubuntu, the best way would be to get a new ubuntu cd/dvd/usb and install ubuntu fresh
<histo> The bootloader is the only thing it's using
<DylanCl> hmm, ok.
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl: anything on your windows or ubuntu install you want to keep?
<grime> Ben64, i dont really care.....im not really big on it....what i need is wine to improve
<DylanCl> Another question, is it possible to remove everything on my ubuntu OS
<Ben64> grime: but theres big security problems in your version, and why wine?
<histo> DylanCl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<DylanCl> On windows, not really, neither on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  id make a ubuntu live cd or flash and just reinstall then
<grime> Ben64 i need to run Ableton and other DAW's for music production,, i dont want to use windows but wine doesnt handle it that well
<DylanCl> Hmm
<DylanCl> If I install 12.10 will it overwrite 12.04?
<Ben64> DylanCl: you can choose to do that
<grime> Ben64, oh wait i think i am running the latest, im using chrome not firefox and its built in hahaha
<histo> grime: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<CallingPanther> Sorry guys had router issue....are we still on the nero topic?
<DylanCl> I'll try that
<DylanCl> So
<Ben64> CallingPanther: you missed it by like 25 mins
<CallingPanther> had to fix my router.....
<DylanCl> I'm not sure how to do this
<DylanCl> First do everything Wubi related
<CallingPanther> So did they get it working or not?
<DylanCl> and then get the disk?
<Dulcin> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.04 with gnome shell installed, but everytime I boot up: either characters are missing and when I open the gnome shell launcher the background with look distorted. It's fixed when I reload gnome shell by running alt+f2 and input 'r' - but I want to have a permanent fix for this
<Ben64> CallingPanther: no, i made them mad and they left
<Dulcin> does anyone know what could be wrong?
<CallingPanther> lol
<Ben64> DylanCl: you can use ubuntu to make an ubuntu usb, then install from it
<grime> histo 12.04
<DylanCl> and do I still need to use wubi then?
<viderbit> http://thecodinglove.com/post/43481655487/when-after-a-big-update-i-test-the-new-site-with-ie Is this actually true?
<Ben64> DylanCl: nope
<histo> grime: You can install wine from PPA if you need a newer version.
<histo> DylanCl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<DylanCl> I already am on that page
<histo> DylanCl: or install new
<histo> DylanCl: those are your options
<Ben64> viderbit: uh, don't post irrelevant blogs in here please
<DylanCl> So, just install ubuntu 12.10 on an usb
<DylanCl> and then what? (sorry for all the questions, pretty new to ubuntu)
<grime> histo i have the recent one but it still not good enough....too much latency....but it i run it in windows works great....same computer
<Ben64> DylanCl: not install on usb, but put the installer on it. either using unetbootin or by imaging the iso to the drive
<DylanCl> ok
<histo> grime: You can't find an opensource application to accomplish the same thing?
<vedic> Hi I have taken static ip from my ISP which is connected to my remote pc via DLink Router. How can I configure to access server running on my remote PC?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Dr_Willis> vedic:  set up port forwarding on the router
<DylanCl> Ben64, I'm installing the iso right now
<vedic> Dr_Willis: I don't have port forwarding on this router. But I do have Routing option
<ShapeShifter499> in case someone knows an answer here is my question post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121506  (duplicate here http://askubuntu.com/questions/262911/how-do-i-force-ubuntu-router-to-send-all-data-through-tor-and-vpn-for-anonymity)
<grime> histo yeah i was using ardour but the audio quality isnt the same....so far thats the only one that comes close
<vedic> Routing -> [Default Gateway, Static Routing, Policy Routing, RIP]
<Dr_Willis> vedic:  id double check that.. ive seen very few (ok none) routers that cant do port forwarding..
<Dr_Willis> vedic:  theres a port forwarding web site with all sorts of guides
<Dr_Willis> vedic:  or put the pc in the 'dmz' of the router. but thats not as secure
<DylanCl> Well Ben64, I can't install the iso
<grime> histo im looking for an older version of ableton to run with wine so i can still run linux without having any attachment with windows
<DylanCl> because I don't have the disk space for it
<DylanCl> and I don't know what to delete
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  start with apt-get clean
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  start with 'sudo apt-get clean'  command in a terminal
<CallingPanther> Too bad that person with Nero problem let I got it working fine.....LOL
<Ben64> DylanCl: do you have another usb drive or something
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  you could save the iso to the windows drive also...
<Ben64> CallingPanther: its not supported in this channel anyway :) plus its 5 years old and not as cool as k3b
<DylanCl>  apt-get clean
<DylanCl> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<DylanCl> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<grime> histo on a side note do you know how i would port ubuntu to say a diff architecture like ppc
<Dr_Willis> CallingPanther:  does it have any actual features... ;)
<DylanCl> I have a 2 gb USB
<CallingPanther> The site I followed was from 2011
<histo> grime: what does ableton do?
<Ben64> grime: google is your friend :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  use sudo with the command.. and your windows install is on a bigger hd.. you could download the iso to that partition.. if your wubi install is too small
<CallingPanther> Ahhh it is a demo version now that I double checked
<Dr_Willis> CallingPanther:  heh. it was so hyped when it came out... and such a letdown
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: does wubi still let you mount the windows partition?
<DylanCl> how do I download it to that Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> wubi auto mounts the host fs somewhere
<histo> !usb | DylanCl
<ubottu> DylanCl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CallingPanther> I never liked Nero even when I had winblows
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  tell the browser to save it there..
<histo> CallingPanther: Is there a reason you are using nero?
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  i just dont know where its mounted to.. /host/ perhaps
<CallingPanther> I just installed to see if I could...lol
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  your windows files should all bee in /host/
<CallingPanther> I use brasero
<Extreme> Hi, how can I create an Ubuntu Repository like this: http://goo.gl/oQ3c5 ?
<Dr_Willis> i think
<DylanCl> ok
<grime> Ben64 i know theres already one but i wanted to do it myself, i have a project in mind
<DylanCl> You're right
<DylanCl> So just install it to there
<DylanCl> and it should work?
<Dr_Willis> SAVE it to there..
<histo> grime: http://alternativeto.net/software/ableton-live/?platform=linux
<Dr_Willis> thats not installing it
<DylanCl> oh
<DylanCl> save it to there
<DylanCl> sorry
<Dr_Willis> then use the live usb maker tools to make a bootable live usb to install from
<Dr_Willis> or burn a dvd
<Dr_Willis> backup stuff you want to keep to your ubuntu one account if you want also. ;)
<grime> histo like i said ardour comes close but still not there yet    https://www.ableton.com/en/live/new-in-9/
<histo> grime: well then I guess you are stuck dualbooting or running through a virtual machine
<Ben64> winehq says it's "Platinum"\
<grime> histo yeah : / .......someday
<CallingPanther> Guess I will go back to my channel where I am the only one there...lol
<grime> Ben64 it works on wine but once in a while crashes or theres major latency
<burtonium> @grime: why would you like to use OS for things, that simply work best on another system. Just use the system that does your job best
<batcherrors> i am perfoming a command on several files (unoconv -f csv *.ods)...but command stopst finds any error...how can i force command to keep modifying files ignoring errors?
<DylanCl> Dr_Willis: I have the .iso file, what now?
<grime> burtonium, because i love linux and everything about it like troubleshooting and installing from source....its great! cli is the best i dont wanna step backwards
<Dr_Willis> then use the live usb maker tools to make a bootable live usb to install from
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  ^^^^
<DylanCl> live usb maker tools?
<Dr_Willis> i forget its name.. disk-creator or somthing
<DylanCl> ...is that something like daemon tools on windows
<histo> grime: May notice better perfomance in a virtual machine if your processor has vt technology
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> the install docs tell how
<grime> histo, nah my comp dont support it at all ived looked...hahaha
<Dr_Willis> thought it was callled 'disk creator'
<DylanCl> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<burtonium> @grime: I love linux too, but I like to make job done. So I use many different systems for different tasks. I even don't use same linux for desktop and servers, etc .. You will save yourself lot of pain if you chose right system for right task ;) But if your intension is more of a exploring, what you can do with your linux, then I understand you completly. I was like this back in time ... ;)
<Ben64> I don't know about grime, but I cannot use Windows anymore, it feels so clunky and difficult to get simple things done
<DylanCl> Dr_Willis: Startup Disk Creator?
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  try it and see.. sounds close
<histo> burtonium: You realize you can use <tab> to autocomplete names if you didn't type that @ symbol first in most clients
<Dr_Willis> silly twitter user... @'s are for ops..
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<burtonium> hahaha, i even don't have twitter account :D LOL
<grime> burtonium, yeah i use like 10 diff kinds its all just real great....ived tried the easiest to install and the hardest to install, the exp is awesome but im never going back to anything else
<Dr_Willis> i got a twitter account.. and i can barely read/understand most of the twits im reading...
<burtonium> @histi: the only autocomplete i use is in terminal ;)
<Dr_Willis> err. tweets
<IdleOne> !tab | burtonium
<grime> Ben64, i feel ya...someone gave me a windows 7 computer and first thing i did was toss linux on it haha
<ubottu> burtonium: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ben64> grime: i use a terminal for just about everything
<batcherrors> is there a way to execute a batch command ignoring errors???
<uban2> is there a ubuntu chat channel
<Ben64> uban2: #ubuntu-offtopic for most stuff
<l057c0d3r> grime, yeah..  i bought a new lappy with windows 8 on it..  after a few weeks..  i formated it and tossed ubuntu gnome remix on it
<uban2> thanks Ben64
<l057c0d3r> uban2, i believe its #ubuntu-chat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<l057c0d3r> i believe the chat one just redirects to the offtopic channel
<l057c0d3r> hmm or not
<l057c0d3r> ubuntu-chat is invite onlly
<grime> Ben64 same here i love cli power haha still trying to memorize some commads but other than that i use it in place on synaptic
<Dr_Willis> l057c0d3r:  or regiestered nicks only
<panorain> Dr_Willis can I ask about why my screensaver will not lock when I am running 12.10?
<l057c0d3r> but i am a registered nick
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  you can ask.. but i have no answer. i disable the screen locking anyway
<l057c0d3r> heh i had to disable the lock on gnome3
<panorain> Dr_willis I am using gnome-classic
<grime> l057c0d3r, haha yeah i configured my bro in laws comp and was preaching linux to him hahaha i got em to ditch word for openoffice
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  and i dont use that either.
<l057c0d3r> i like libreoffice myself
<Dr_Willis> i just use abiword. ;)
<l057c0d3r> wait....  why am i banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<l057c0d3r> .... ok im lost...
<Dr_Willis> i  found my old amiga word processor/database apps the other day.. makes me feel old
<histo> lol
<panorain> 1057c0d3r I am using xscreensaver  'ants' anyideas on how to get the screensaver to lock ; works fine just will not lock.
<grime> l057c0d3r, i do too but something about openoffice just captivates haha.
<histo> l057c0d3r: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<panorain> grime !!!1
<panorain> locked
<DylanCl> Dr_Willis: it works, do I just install it on my usb now?
<grime> panorain, whats good
<panorain> SON  takes like 2 mminutes after running to lock dang
<panorain> grime   HI!
<l057c0d3r> panorain, when i used it lxde there was a require password option in the settings menu
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  works? you mean the usb flash boots properly?
<DylanCl> I don't know, I just mean that it picks up the .iso and my usb stick
<DylanCl> now it asks me to make a startup disk
<l057c0d3r> and also an option on how soon to require password after screensaver
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : lol ... you ARE old then ... i'm impressed the files have survived this long ;-)
<panorain> 1057c0d3r it locks after 2 mins running   very good     I am going to try Queens now
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  so you read the install docs site...and made a bootable usb with that tool?
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  these were the original boxs and floppies
<DylanCl> No, I just looked at what you said. You told me to install Disk Creator, googled a bit, found a tutorial about it
<DylanCl> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : rofl ... that's GREAT !!!
<Dr_Willis> it puts the iso on the usb the right way.. then you boot the usb... then you install from that to the hard drive
<grime> panorain yo
<grime> panorain, hows the new ubuntu treating you
<l057c0d3r> whats wrong with startup disk creator that comes with ubuntu..
<batcherrors> is there a way to execute a batch command ignoring errors???
<Dr_Willis> its sad when you rediscover an old app you used for ages.. and notice that it has features missing in newer apps.
<panorain> grime i'm using 12.10 with gnome classic Tex_Nick is awesome help
<l057c0d3r> ususally with the --force
<l057c0d3r> or -f
<panorain> grime Dr_Willis is awesome also
<l057c0d3r> but not all commands have that flag
<panorain> grime I want my 8.04 back
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : that would be 5.25 floppies ?
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick:  amigas used 880k 3.25s i recall
<grime> panorain, very cool thats what the community is for...we help each other and we grow together
<Dr_Willis> panorain:  what for.. all you have been doing all day is playing with themes and other nonproductive stuff. :) you do any real work with the pc?
<Tex_Nick> ah ok ... same media though ... just smaller diameter ;-)
<grime> panorain, yeah i liked 8.04 but then i ran 10.10 and was very happy, now im using 12.04 and i cant complain
<michael_p> anyone got msoffice going for ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> heh..  12.10 with gnome-shell and ton of extensions to make it usable..  besides lock feature not working correctly.... its great
<grime> well ill see yall later! peace!
<Dr_Willis> 13.04 has some nice features  getting added also
<chalcedony> michael_p, openoffice, libreoffice
<Sven_vB> i'm trying to share my internet connection with my Palm TX, and it seems i'm stuck at how to offer PPP to my palm. i found pppd, but despite the "d" it seems that is more of a client for connecting to a PPP server, not itself a PPP server. can anyone give me some hints? Search engines only shows me help about tethering, but I'm looking for the other way around.
<l057c0d3r> Dr_Willis, off hand what's some of the new features they are working on?
<Dr_Willis> next gnome-shell also seems to be getting some neat stuff
<zetheroo> when I share a directory with files inside the directory is visible from other PC's but none of the files are visible ... why!?
<l057c0d3r> that would be good to know about.. im going to have to start googling :-p
<Dr_Willis> l057c0d3r:  just from skimming omgubuntu - smarter 'everything' ;)
<Dr_Willis> l00pback:  and quicklist-window switching
<Dr_Willis> oops; ) wrong nick
<DylanCl> Dr_Willis: It gave me this error: Checksums do not match. Retry?
<Dr_Willis> your download was currupted most likely DylanCl
<DylanCl> What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> redownload.. would be the logical thing...
<Dr_Willis> and hope it wasent yout hd failing that caused windows to bsod...
<Sven_vB> DylanCl, while downloading into a new file, you could also checksum the old image, to make sure if it was really the download that got corrupted.
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : do you know if there emulators for those amigas, comodores & apples ... for linux
<Dr_Willis> Tex_Nick: they exist.. i got amiga emulator for my android phone.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> just got no real need for running an amiga any more
<zAo^> Is there a Steam 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> 32bit woeks fine zAo^  for 64bit users
<DylanCl> What do you mean with that Sven_vB, checksum the old image?
<panorain> grime I am using 12.10 with gnome-classic
<zAo^> Dr_Willis: I know, bit it wants to install lots of extra packages I dont want :) So there is no 64bit version?
<Dr_Willis> zAo^:  not that ive seen
<zAo^> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> you are worried about perhaps 100mb of packages to run a 3+gb game.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> goint to play tf2 just to get a tux item. ;) saw several in here doing that last week
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. hope for a shell quickie: I have a folder with albums from a certain artist, named with this setup "year - album", quick way to switch to this format? "album (year)" ?
<Sven_vB> DylanCl, from skiming the log it sounds like you have downloaded an ISO file. wit checksumming i meant determining the MD5 or SHA-1 of your downloaded ISO, for then comparing it with what the download site says it should be. if they differ, your download was broken. if they are the same, it was some other problem.
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  ive used 'qmv' and a text editor/macro to do complex renameing in the past.
<ntzrmtthihu777> qmv, not familiar with that one
<ntzrmtthihu777> you know what, i think I can do this... just a sec
<Dr_Willis> it puts all the filenames in a list in a text editor... you edit names  save/quit   it renames them
<Dr_Willis> handy for big comples renameing
<Dr_Willis> complex
<ntzrmtthihu777> I bet I can do it with an awk generated script
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-1 (quantal), package size 123 kB, installed size 645 kB
<DylanCl> No idea what you're talking about Sven_vB, I really don't know anything about ubuntu and computers. Should I just reinstall the iso?
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  dedownload...
<Dr_Willis> redownload
<Dulcin> Ugh, I just installed the latest ATI drivers (13.1) for my HD4000 card and now gnome shell is not loading anymore, I get the gnome classic look
<Dulcin> any idea why this happened?
<Dulcin> before I was using the open source driv ers
<ntzrmtthihu777> ooo nice, I already use gprenamed for simpler renaming
<shwouchk> How can I switch programmatically out of Xorg and into one of the ttys?
<teddxk> I've never used Ubuntu Server before, but I have a spare home computer (4gigs of ram, 500gb hd), would server be the best option to put a sort of home file sharing database?
<teddxk> For me to access files from anywhere (school, etc)?
<ntzrmtthihu777> shwouchk: ctrl+alt+F
<ntzrmtthihu777> shwouchk: ctrl+alt+F1
<Dr_Willis> teddxk:  ssh and scp and sftp
<shwouchk> ntzrmtthihu777: Programmatically means without user input
<zetheroo> when I share a directory with files inside the directory is visible from other PC's but none of the files are visible ... why!?
<ntzrmtthihu777> derp, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> actually it does not, but if that's what you meant my bad lol
<Dulcin> teddxk, check out http://www.freenas.org/
<panorain> Dr_Willis please help me mount my ghostBSD drive through grub during my boot on 12.10
<Extreme> hi, i'm getting this when I try to sign CoC: gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt': No such file or directory
<teddxk> Dr_Willis: That's a good simple solution, although I might not have access to CLI's on my school computers:(
<teddxk> Dulcin: Looking into it now
<Extreme> do I need to install any additional applications/utilities to make this work?
<jrib> Extreme: that means the file doesn't exist
<jrib> Extreme: you need to download UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Extreme> jrib: yes, I downloaded the file.
<shwouchk> ntzrmtthihu777: *pressing* Alt+Ctrl+F1 is not user input?
<jrib> Extreme: ok, now you must either be in the directory where you downloaded or provide the correct path to its location in your command
<ejv> teddxk: 4 gigs of RAM is more than enough to get started on Ubuntu Server; check out vsftpd, and easy to configure ftp service, so you can access files remotely.
<Extreme> jrib: nvm, wget -O- https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download | gpg --clearsign | xsel --clipboard   worked
<Extreme> jrib: thanks.
<bekks> teddxk: You'd better check out SFTP, as FTP is to be considered old and insecure nowadays.
<bekks> teddxk: Basically, all you need to have for SFTP is a working SSH server.
<DylanCl> Dr_Willis: New download, still same error
<DylanCl> is there any other way to get more disk space on my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl: sinc your windows disk in not working.. delete stuff from it like its swap file.
<ejv> bekks: FTP supports SSL/TLS
<kepler> or he can boot into windows, and use unetbootin from there, to make the usb stick
<Dr_Willis> you may want to use the torrents DylanCl
<azizLIGHTS> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DylanCl> Blue screen of death on windows startup kepler
<DylanCl> also have a cracked screen on this laptop because I raged
<snodo> where is the  authorized_keys file for open_ssh
<Dr_Willis> snodo:  .ssh perhaps
<ejv> /home/$USER/.ssh/
<snodo> thanks
<ejv> please don't raise children DylanCl ;)
<DylanCl> ejv: I only get mad at computers, no worrys.
<DylanCl> So, what should I do?
<dannel> people can compute too |:
<Dr_Willis> you may want to use the torrents DylanCl
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl:  clean off junk on the windows hd for space.
<DylanCl> Hmm
<DylanCl> I think i'm going to forget ubuntu, since it's not working
<DylanCl> Now, I have another question
<DylanCl> I have a disk with windows 7 on it, is there any way to install it without using BIOS and such?
 * eaglewing I tried upgrading ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, but it says that 'unity' won't be able to run on my laptop, so I cancelled the upgrade. If I upgraded anyway, is it possible for me to boot to a point where I will be able to install lxde?
<DylanCl> Because I can't acces it with a cracked screen
<Dr_Willis> DylanCl: ask in #windows
<Dr_Willis> i dont see why you need bios....
<dannel> Eagleman, yes
<DylanCl> Most of the tutorials I've seen is with bios
<krux> lol
<Dr_Willis> tutorial for what?... you boot the disk...
<dannel> you boot to the power button to hijack the bios to evacuate the hard disk for lift off
<BlackWeb> Is anyone here familar with awk
<Dr_Willis> im wondering if you dont have a deeper hardware/hd issue..
<kepler> ^ that, especially with the cracked screen :P
<Tex_Nick> BlackWeb: a lot of people ... state your question in detail :)
<DylanCl> well
<DylanCl> it started after the cracked screen so you may be right
<BlackWeb> K Creating a shell script to process multiple files from right clicking on them, but my problem is need to figure out how to seperate the files selected so that I can process them I'll send what I have
<ejv> man is familiar with awk, man awk
<BlackWeb> quoted=$(echo "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" | sed 's/ /\\ /g')
<BlackWeb> var=$(quoted |  awk 'BEGIN {FS = "\n" } { printf "\"%s\" ", $1 }')
<BlackWeb> echo $quoted > Test1.txt
<BlackWeb> echo $var > Test2.txt
<FloodBot1> BlackWeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> i got a book on awk. :)
<roidal> hi guys
<serp_> hi, I had a dual-boot system with ubuntu 12.10 32-bit and Win7. I tried to upgrade ubuntu to 64-bit by installing it on the same partition as before. Now when I try to start my system I get a grub> prompt without any visible errors. how do I fix this?
<BlackWeb> So trying to sperate the two
<ejv> a book on awk, sounds about as fun as a root canal
<BlackWeb> the Echo test 1 & echo test 2 is testing that its working
<roidal> BlackWeb: whats your problem?
<BlackWeb> heres my results from Test 1 & Test 2
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  look for example nautilus scripts perhaps. there used to be a website full of them
<BlackWeb> /home/infinity/Desktop/Samba /home/infinity/Desktop/AutoCad\ Install\ Instructions
<BlackWeb> So my script is printing out the 2 files I selected, How do i get it two where it seperates them to process the files
<BlackWeb> I'm using  var=$(quoted |  awk 'BEGIN {FS = "\n" } { printf "\"%s\" ", $1 }') to try to do this but no luck?
<roidal> i have a problem
<kenshiro1> ciao
<roidal> i downloaded the ubuntu server 12.04, wrote it with dd on a usb-key
<kenshiro1> !list
<ubottu> kenshiro1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NeoColossus> serp_: Have you tried booting from a live CD/USB, going into gparted and looking at your swap partition?
<roidal> now the bootloader is working, but before the first kernel-message appears the computer is rebooting?
<serp_> NeoColossus: not really. I am doing that now. what should I look for_
<tritlo> \q
<DylanCl> Is there a way in ubuntu to automaticly pick up the external monitor on the startupscreen? Where you can dualboot and such
<NeoColossus> serp_: Look for the location. It sounds like your broke your MBR, which means your boot sequence isn't processing correctly.
<serp_> the swap partition is ther
<jrtappers> Every time I open evolution it opens the add accounts menu
<NeoColossus> serp_: Typically a wipe of the partition and a clean install would fix that by creating a new MBR.
<NeoColossus> serp_: The swap is formatted for 32bit though, no?
<leogarlian> How can I make a window bigger than the screen can fit?   e.g. I tried       wmctrl -r Minutor -e 1,0,0,3000,3000        without much success
<michael_p_> is ubuntu 12.04 better then 12.10
<serp_> NeoColossus: are there different swaps partitions for 32 and 64 bit?
<SilvereX> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my graphics drivers. Whenever I try to launch minecraft, it and says it cannot initiate GLX. How can I resolve this problem?
<SilvereX> it crashes and*
<zAo^> How can I force an unused disk to be spinned down?
<NeoColossus> serp_: Yes! The way the boot process refers to the next file/program in the boot sequence depends on the kernel the OS is formated for.
<NeoColossus> serp_: The swap holds all of the bootup programs to bring you to the actual OS.
<serp_> what
<serp_> are you trolling?
<serp_> that is not what a swap partition is
<bekks> NeoColossus: Thats not true at all.
<ejv> indeed NeoColossus, you are mistaken.
<superdo> hi, any recommended command/steps to reset network after notebook wake up?
<bis0n> zAo^, by unplug the power connector :)
<mrmaharshi> Pro-E not install in Ubuntu. How can I install?
<zAo^> bis0n: its in my laptop ;)
<ejv> NeoColossus: The bootloader loads the kernel image into system memory, at which point it instructs the CPU to run the image. When the kernel is loaded and run, it initializes all kernel-specific data structures and tasks, and then and only then, begins "init".
<bis0n> mrmaharshi, Pro-E???
<mcored> have you guys seen a music player that plays *.mka files?
<mcored> foobar2000 is the only one i have seen but i am trying to switch to a native player if possible.
<bis0n> zAo^, just unmount the part, but a disk not spin when not used
<zAo^> bis0n: Its not even mounted :S
<bekks> NeoColossus: And, in addition, the swap area is only used for paging, and as a special task, for storing the suspend-to-disk data when suspending to disk. Thats, btw, it the reason for having as much swap as system RAM.
<ejv> NeoColossus: At which point, init is responsible for loading filesystems, executing start up procedures and scripts, services, etc. Finally, after init is completed, it activates terminals and virtual consoles, and attaches itself to agetty.
<ejv> Knowledge is power.
<bis0n> zAo^, so, the disk not spinning... sure
<bekks> ejv: s/agetty/a tty/
<mrmaharshi> bis0n, Pro-E is a 3D modeling software. I want to install this software in Ubuntu. Its available in .exe file type.
<zAo^> bis0n: It is actually; the other one is an SSD
<ejv> I didn't typo bekks :/
<serp_> bekks: what happens if you do suspend-to-disk with a full swap then?
<bekks> serp_: Then, most likely, suspend to disk will fail with an out of memory killer error.
<wildc4rd> Good morning all, I need to allocate more ram to Java, but need to run the 64 bit version to go higher than a gig. Can I run the 64 bit JDK in a 32 bit Ubuntu installation?
<bis0n> mrmaharshi, you can't install exe program, you can try with wine but it's not perfect. the best way is an virtual machine with windows (virtualbox / vmware ...)
<llutz> zAo^: see sdparm/hdparm
<bekks> serp_: And having a full swap empowers other problems rather than being unable to swap.
<zAo^> llutz: thnx
<bis0n> zAo^, so, some data is on use... you have to find what data is used on it
<ejv> wildc4rd: you cannot run a 64bit JDK on a 32bit host. Sorry.
<wildc4rd> ejv, I thought that was the case, but worth asking before I reinstall, lol
<bis0n> wildc4rd, the problem is the kernel, you can't! you have to install a 64bits system
<zAo^> bis0n: lsof doesnt show anything
<bekks> bis0n: The problem is the kernel, at first glance, at at second glance, all the missing 64bit userland tools.
<ejv> wildc4rd: of course, the exception, is virtualized hardware support; running a VM
<bis0n> wildc4rd, you can save your home part and don't loose anything, really simple to change system with ubuntu
<Catbuntu> gosh
<Catbuntu> There's no sound!
<wildc4rd> interesting idea, run a 64 bit VM on a 32 bit host, lol
<bis0n> bekks, of course...
<Catbuntu> Please help.
<bekks> wildc4rd: Which works fine, under the premise your CPU supports the virtualization of a 64bit guest.
<Catbuntu> I use Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit with Unity.
<llutz> wildc4rd: virtualbox supports it
<ejv> wildc4rd: there are guidelines, you need a 64bit processor with hardware virtualization support, VT-X or AMD-V, BIOS enabled HV, etc.
<Catbuntu> I lost my sound... Yesterday it worked I think.
<bis0n> wildc4rd, yes possible
<wildc4rd> bis0n, is that an option at the start of the install? I'm sure I remember seeing it before!
<Catbuntu> I just installed gnome-shell and changed the login manager to GDM.
<wildc4rd> and its an i7, so batter have 64 bit support, lol
<wildc4rd> better*
<llutz> wildc4rd: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests
<bis0n> wildc4rd, if your home part is serparate it's simple, just choose "manually partition" ...
<ejv> Saying something "broke" without any details, logs, hardware information, nothing, is a poor start to getting yourself support Catbuntu.
<Catbuntu> You ask me for the information.
<bis0n> wildc4rd, if not you have to copy the whole home directory to an empty partition before
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ejv> Catbuntu: funny, but that's not how it works, I'm not going to play 20 questions with you. That's not why we're all here. ;)
<bis0n> zAo^, strange
<Catbuntu> If I try to run alsamixer it says "file not found"
<wildc4rd> bis0n, I'll do that anyway, have separate mounted drives I can back up on
<bis0n> zAo^, maybe a bad driver of sata controller but seem strange
<roidal> no ideas?
<thedark> hello everyone. I am trying to install qJoyPad. However, I get the following error: QMAKESPEC has not been set, so configuration cannot be deduced.
<thedark> Error processing project file: /home/thedark/qjoypad-4.1.0/src/qjoypad.pro
<thedark> Error: you need qmake!
<roidal> its not realy a new system, AMD E-450
<Catbuntu> I use a Realtek sound card iirc.
<zAo^> bis0n: Thats what I thought :) Ill look into logs
<Dr_Willis> !info qmake
<ubottu> Package qmake does not exist in quantal
<Dr_Willis> !find qmake
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake
<Dr_Willis> there it is..
<bis0n> zAo^, simply check the power parameters... like screen saver etc... sorry for my bad english
<bis0n> I'm french...
<thedark> okay...
<thedark> there it is...
<noenoe> hello everyone...i am newbee....can i question about ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !info qt4-qmake
<ubottu> qt4-qmake (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 (quantal), package size 1202 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<thedark> how do I set the parameter
<ejv> Better format: "Hi, I previously was running $A, now I'm running $B. I'm using <ALSA/PULSEAUDIO/W/E> under Ubuntu version $BLAH, with kernel BLAH. This is a pastebin of my <logs,dmesg,other stdout errors>. I'm currently using $environment. This is what I've tried: <foo,bar,etc>."
<zAo^> bis0n: no problems! I found this: init: upstart-socket-bridge main process (919) terminated with status 1
<thedark> I have qt installed, I did google this and tried several things before I came here
<thedark> I just don't know how to set the spec properly so that I can install this
<bis0n> zAo^, I don't think the problem is here...
<bekks> noenoe: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<Dr_Willis> thedark:  install that qmake thing.  is all i know
<thedark> it is already installed
<thedark> *sigh*
<_NeTstat_-b> Hey everyone! First time here.
<Dr_Willis> it just said it wasent found.  .. buy  gotta hit the store
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<noenoe> yup bekk....but how to add repost from other source?
<thedark> well... thanks for at least trying to help
<bis0n> zAo^, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sd**
<noenoe> i dont wanna change 10.10...but can i found other repost from where?
<wildc4rd> bis0n, so if I just bung my /home folder on another drive, reinstall the 64 bit OS I can drop the home folder back in afterwards?
<noenoe> i want to install qt4 to my 10.10
<bekks> noenoe: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<bis0n> wildc4rd, not sure... the best way is select the home partition at installation time... if you do this after I'm not sure it's good
<zAo^> bis0n: ok, what am I looking for?
<bis0n> what is the result zAo^
<zAo^> bis0n: a LOT
<noenoe> :(
<wildc4rd> bis0n, righto, all important data is backed up anyway if the worst happens!
<bis0n> zAo^, sudo smartctl -a $(mount | sed -n '/\/ /s/[0-9].*//p') | grep 'Cycle\|Power'
<zAo^> bis0n: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<zAo^>  ;)
<bis0n> zAo^, if you get information about "Power_Cycle_Count" about the hdd
<bis0n> zAo^, this it means it stops spinning correctly
<Grabbe> Hi, can anyone help me with my mounting? I've got a problem
<bis0n> <zAo^> bis0n: syntax error near unexpected token `)' -> no the command is correct, sure
<zAo^> bis0n: Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       37
<SilvereX> Is anybody able to help me with some graphics driver issues I'm having?
<zAo^> SilvereX: which chipset?
<bis0n> zAo^, so, stop sponning 37 times
<SilvereX> zAo^: I have a Radeon HD 4850
<c2tarun> my /dev/sda4 partition gets mounted to /media/Movies when I select it in nautilus, is there anyother way of automounting it on boot, without editing /etc/fstab file?
<Grabbe> I've got a mounting problem in Ubuntu. Using fstab. No errors, but if I use fstab - I can't really see the files in the mounting folder etc, I can't see them on the device nor unmount the device. Then when I disable it in fstab - I can see the files when manually mounted.
<bis0n> c2tarun, why without editing fstab???
<zAo^> SilvereX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<zAo^> bis0n: Any idea how I can change it? It just stopped spinning :S
<bis0n> Grabbe, so option of mounting is not good
<bekks> c2tarun: Short answer: No, there isnt.
<Grabbe> bis0n, will you be able to help me?
<Grabbe> with that.
<c2tarun> bis0n, no particular reason, I thought the partition is mounting at the same point anyway so may be there is a way of mounting it to same point without fstab
<bis0n> zAo^, this seem to be ok, the disk stop when he can
<c2tarun> bekks, ok, thanks :)
<zAo^> bis0n: Is there a way to find the process that causes it to spin up?
<zAo^> except for lsof since its not mounted
<SilvereX> zAo^: Is that the best driver for the HD4850? I'm more concerned about which driver (closed or open source) has better OpenGL support
<zAo^> SilvereX: for games use the closed, for desktop usage, use the opensource
<Grabbe> bis0n, what's wrong with my options?
<Grabbe> UUID=487eb476-df93-4d2f-b08e-019d9473196a /home/anonymous/docs ext4 defaults,user 0 2
<Grabbe> It's a seperate partition wih documents which I share with other OSes.
<bis0n> zAo^, normally the disk don't have to stop spinning too many times, this can cause damages
<zAo^> bis0n: Yeah, I know but it spins up/down every 5 mins now
<SilvereX> zAo^: That's where the problem lies. I try to generate a distribution specific package of the 13.1 legacy drivers, it generates the package, tells me it's placed it in my current directory, then tells me an error occurred and the file disappears
<zAo^> SilvereX: what error?
<bis0n> Grabbe, try replace users by defaults
<histo> zAo^: powermanagement mode on the disk
<c2tarun> bekks, the partition is already mounted right now, will there be any problem if I add entry in /etc/fstab without umounting it?
<zAo^> c2tarun: no
<bernardo> ciao
<c2tarun> zAo^, ok, thanks
<zAo^> histo: which command can change that?
<bernardo> !list
<ubottu> bernardo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> zAo^: I believe that would controlled by kernel. So maybe somewhere in /sys
<zAo^> histo: thanks
<bis0n> zAo^, you can change it with sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda but I say you: it is a bad idea
<bekks> c2tarun: No.
<bis0n> your power management is correct with 37 in value
<zAo^> bis0n: why is it a bad idea?
<c2tarun> bekks, do I have to create /media/Movies directory also, or it may get created automatically?
<bis0n> zAo^, because if the disk always stop / start / stop you will damage it
<bekks> c2tarun: You should not mount things to /media/ from the fstab - /media is used by the automounter.
<zAo^> c2tarun: create it
<c2tarun> bekks, that's what I was asking, is there anyway to configure that automounter on startup?
<bis0n> zAo^, and loose perfs
<BrainBug[BE]> anyone knows this one: I connect daily to different AP's with the same ssid. they do have other passwords and sometimes encryption is different. Can and will they enumerate over the wpa_supplicant or just stop when found first match?
<bekks> c2tarun: You were asking something totally different.
<wildc4rd> what is a recommended program for creating usb startup disks
<bekks> c2tarun: And I am sorry, I never configured the automounter, since I dont use it.
<BrainBug[BE]> wildc4rd, unetbootin?
<bis0n> BrainBug[BE], I think  just stop when found first match
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd, startupdiskcreator is default in ubuntu.
<bis0n> wildc4rd, unetbootin
<zAo^> BrainBug[BE]: may there's an option to connect to a MAC adress in stead of a SSID?
<SilvereX> zAo^: http://pastebin.com/vr0icGxU
<c2tarun> bekks, sorry if I sounded different, I didn't mean to. ok, can you please tell me a proper place to mount this partition? because my /home is already in different partition , will it be Ok to mount /dev/sda4 to /home/somefolder? My home gets mounted at startup
<bekks> c2tarun: mkdir /mnt/mydisk
<c2tarun> bekks, ok thanks :)
<zAo^> SilvereX: my guess would be to install execstack
<eutheria> i right click on the desktop and click create launcher, nothing happens, i've been messing with stuff what have i un-installed?
<BrainBug[BE]> zAo^, Good point, however, that is as good as impossible as there are too many... (20 different a month or so).
<zAo^> BrainBug[BE]: arg. My guess would be that the first will be used
<snodo> hi do i copy my ssh public key into ~.ssh/authorized_keys folder? or is the authorized_keys a text file with the keys?
<bekks> snodo:  ~.ssh/authorized_keys is a file, not a folder.
<snodo> bekks: thanks alot,got it now
<SilvereX> zAo^: Installed execstack but I still get the same error. I'm able to install the driver if I don't generate the distribution specific package, but when I restart my computer it boots me into command line
<BrainBug[BE]> zAo^, I've used netcfg before that could do the job, I'll try searching for an alternative :-)
<zAo^> SilvereX: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<zAo^> BrainBug[BE]: or just a network manager with GUI? :$
<_NeTstat_-b> Hey everyone! First time here. Anyone know about installing 12.10 on Vmware workstation 9? I installed both 12.10 and 12.04 and everything works fine but as soon as I start the virtual session and login, the graphics do not seem to work. I get the normal background but the sidebar is blank and when I move the cursor over it, it shows a black box byy each of the links
<BrainBug[BE]> zAo^, problem with that is, I don't really boot in my wm, as I don't need it. but yes good backup plan.
<SilvereX> zAo^: http://pastebin.com/Tm5ieW1D
<zAo^> SilvereX: [    26.080] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<SilvereX> zAo^: That's odd. fglrx was the first thing I installed when my computer starting booting into command line
<mani__> q
<zAo^> SilvereX: installed a newer kernel lateron?
<artrei> i need good alternative DE beside unity that runs good on netbook resolution
<zAo^> artrei: xfce4
<cfhowlett> artrei, lxde or xfce4
<artrei> whats the fastest?
<SilvereX> zAo^: I don't think I have. When I try to install fglrx it gives me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<zAo^> artrei: openbox
<bekks> artrei: That depends on the specific configuration of your netbook.
<cfhowlett> artrei, similar speeds.  note: lubuntu and xubuntu are full flavored distros with those DE's
<BrainBug[BE]> artrei, ratpoison, i3, openbox, awesome,... I myself run acer aspire one with openbox conky and I am happy
<artrei> i run 12.10 ubuntu, what DE that i could just switch from unity?
<Extreme> hi
<zAo^> SilvereX: sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx* ; sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<cfhowlett> artrei, alternatives come with ubuntu.  you could also install alternate DE's
<cfhowlett> Extreme, greetings
<Extreme> How can I delete an OpenPGP key?
<artrei> thanks all
<cfhowlett> artrei, best of luck
<histo> artrei: you can install any of them
<histo> Extreme: where is it stored?
<Extreme> histo: the Ubuntu keyserver?
<histo> Extreme: for apt?
<artrei> Extreme. i think its on software sources
<artrei> on one of the tab
<histo> Extreme: apt-key del keyid
<Extreme> histo: key not found EOF error.
<histo> Extreme: apt-key list   will show them all make sure it's there first
<MrBlaise> Hey! Can anyone tell me what difference does it make if open gedit like this: gksu gedit rather then just gedit
<histo> MrBlaise: gksu is sudo for graphical apps
<histo> !sudo | MrBlaise
<ubottu> MrBlaise: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<artrei> histo, how to remember all the terminal command?
<histo> artrei: huh?
<MrBlaise> histo thank you!
<histo> artrei: which terminal commands?
<Extreme> histo: it's not listed there. But it's listed when I search in Seahorse with my email.
<artrei> histo, i just thinking how can someone know every command on linux
<histo> Extreme: Is this a key you use for email? Or a repository key?
<histo> artrei: they can't. You use things like apropos searchterm   or man -k searchterm   which are both the same. they will search throught he documentation on your system and provide answers
<SilvereX> zAo^: Alright, I've done that. I assume I should reboot?
<artrei> oh many thanks histo
<histo> artrei: you can man man to learn how to use the man command
<Guest77644> syntax is man abc as abd is the command you want to learn about
<Extreme> histo: no, it's OpenPGP key I generated
<Guest77644> anybody knows how to make ubuntu much faster
<histo> Guest77644: What?
<histo> Extreme: Ahh I missunderstood you.
<Extreme> histo: okay.
<Guest77644> On a Pentium4 2 cores
<Guest46119> well, a different DE might speed it up a bit
<Guest77644> what's a DE ?
<Guest46119> desktop environment
<Guest77644> Something like xubuntu orr lubuntu for instance ?
<histo> Extreme: launch seahorse and delete the key
<histo> Guest77644: yes
<Guest46119> if you already got ubuntu installed, its no need to change distro though
<Guest77644> Why does sudo take a while to respond ?
<tiger2wander> Hi guys
<histo> Guest77644: lubuntu and xubuntu are distributions to be more "proper" lubuntu uses the LXDE DE and xubuntu uses XFCE DE or desktop environment Ubuntu uses Unity as it's DE
<histo> Guest77644: what command are you running with sudo?
<Extreme> histo: the problem is that, it's not listed in Seahorse. I created it via terminal.
<Guest77644> So mine uses Gnome2 , not unity as it's a bit old now
<histo> Extreme: How did you create it in terminal?
<RodrigoPvai> Quem esta chegando agora --> começou o Brasil Jan ---> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam
<histo> Extreme: I'm kind of confused cuz you just said you can see it in seahorse when you use your email
<Extreme> histo: using "gpg --gen-key" i think.
<DavidA> Hello i just installed 12.04 with unity and jockey doesn't show amd/ati graphics drivers
<Guest77644> It runs fine, better that windows for many aspects but still it's a little slow, I've tried many tweaks , some have improved it a bit... lubuntu runs better but it's also less fun.
<Extreme> histo: In Seahorse, when I search with: "Remote > Find remote keys" that is.
<histo> !brazile | RodrigoPvai
<histo> !brazil | RodrigoPvai
<ubottu> RodrigoPvai: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<histo> Extreme: those keys are stored online
<histo> Extreme: click the where to search...
<histo> 0.o
<Guest77644> What is seahorse ? I've looked in synaptic it says "Seahorse is a front end for GnuPG " as PG stands for Privacy Guard
<Extreme> histo: okay, yes, I selected keyserver.ubuntu.blah and searched and I can see two keys listed.
<DavidA> Hello i just installed 12.04 with unity and jockey doesn't show amd/ati graphics drivers. How can i get jockey to show the drivers or install the drivers without jockey?
<histo> Extreme: Do you manage the keyserver.ubuntu.blah so that you can delete keys stored there?
<Guest77644> Anybody who is programmer here ? Who uses Pascal ?
<histo> Guest77644: keys for encryption and signing
<Guest77644> Ok, thanks histo
<Extreme> Guest77644: no. But I created those keys.
<tiger2wander> I'm trying to write a C program to detect whatever user is pressing RCTRL or not but don't know how to use escaped keycode begin with e0 like: 0xe0 0x1d
<histo> Guest77644: /j #pascal
<tiger2wander> Anyone know how?
<Guest77644> I have Lazarus 9.28 I guess, and wanted to upgrade to latest release, but this was impossible because of missing dependencies as my system is a little old today ( Maverick 10.10) is there a way to install the latest Lazarus and FPC without changing the system, I'm happy with my Maverick.
<histo> Extreme: You need to generate a krc and send it to the key server
<Colin_> hello whats the difference between normal unbuntu 64 bit and the UEFI version?
<Extreme> histo: thanks, how do I generate it?
<histo> Extreme: Trying to find you directions
<Extreme> tyvm
<histo> Extreme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Revoking_a_keypair
<Colin_> anyone?
<snodo> hi.. in my ssh config file #PasswordAuthentication yes (its commented off but still allows password logings, does the commenting off have no effect?
<Extreme> histo: mind a PM
<Extreme> ?
<histo> Extreme: sure
<histo> Colin_: there isn't uefi is in the 64bit version. If your system is using uefi it will install uefi boot loader
<histo> snodo: change to passwordauthentication no
<Colin_> so there no diffrence just will chnage bootloader system that it?
<histo> Colin_: yes. You can't download ubuntu UEFI version.
<Colin_> ok
<snodo> histo : sure i will try that, thanks, i thought since it was commented it should be disabled. thanks
<Colin_> histo: thank you
<tiger2wander> Colin_, I'm using UEFI version :)
<tiger2wander> Ubuntu 13.04 dev branch, UEFI firmware is already included inside the iso file
<Colin_> tiger2wander: would you mind telling me then is there any dieffrence ion setup like partitions etc
<multipack> you can specify a efi bootloader from version 12.04 onwards
<Guest77644> Ping timeout 249 seconds is too slow !
<tiger2wander> Colin_, you must use the GPT partition scheme and have a EFI partition formated with fat32 and set it as EFI type by parted or gdisk
<ix_> if I get a really long list for a command in the terminal, how do I scroll all the way to the top? it does not let me do that
<bekks> ix_: shift pgup
<histo> tiger2wander: the installer can do that.
<tiger2wander> to install UEFI you must booted the setup device in UEFI mode otherwise it will can not read / modify the UEFI boot items
<tiger2wander> histo, yes, but it can break current partition if you let's it take that IMO :P
<Avinash> Hello Guys, How do I increase swap space in my ubuntu 12.10 ..? currently it was set to 1011MB, now I want to increase it's size
<cfhowlett> !swap|Avinash,
<ubottu> Avinash,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ix_> Avinash: you could just create a swap file
<ix_> Avinash: why do you need so much swap?
<histo> Avinash: resize the partition or create swapfile
<basiclaser> hey guys, im using a macbook, is there any quick and easy to set up the keyboard commands to match those of OSX? like command-3 = # for example
<Dr_Willis> ix_:    command | more    or command | less
<na3r> i just installed virtualbox but i can't run a virtual os on it
<na3r> i get this error
<na3r> Nothing4You: I did it now .) Thank you. That fixed it ,)
<na3r> * techlife has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<na3r> Nothing4You: I did it now .) Thank you. That fixed it ,)
<na3r> * techlife has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<bekks> na3r: Thats a message, no error.
<Extreme> haha
<Dr_Willis> heh'
<na3r> bekks, sorry, wrong paste :)
<ix_> Dr_Willis: thank you very much, that worked
<basiclaser> hey guys, im using a macbook, is there any quick and easy to set up the keyboard commands to match those of OSX? like command-3 = # for example
<Dr_Willis> basiclaser:  i imagine thats a no. :) perhaps check askubuntu.com
<basiclaser> i have no # command, sux
<bekks> basiclaser: Whats a "#" command?
<Dr_Willis> no # key?
<basiclaser> there are no commands assigned to it, or if there are i cant find them
<na3r> http://pastebin.ca/2327341
<Dr_Willis> basiclaser:  assume we hae nevver used a mac...  we dont know what you mean by command-3=#
<basiclaser> command is the ẃindows´ key on a max
<basiclaser> mac* , the super key i guess
<basiclaser> normally i push that and 3 to get a hash
<Dr_Willis> the super-Number keys are used by unity...
<Dr_Willis> it would be weird to use super as a shift key.
<SilvereX> zAo^ Okay, I've restarted my computer (completely forgot about doing it until just a few minutes ago) unfortunately the problem I'm getting still seems to be occurring. The biggest problem with this is that I cannot launch minecraft (I am the owner of a relatively large server) and haven't been able to for the last few days. When I try to launch it, I log in, then am met with a black screen. Shortly thereafter the game crashes I get
<SilvereX>  this: http://pastebin.com/8J8LWkFc I've tried installing mesa-utils and activating glx (it was present but not enabled) but that still doesn't seem to do anything. It also appears that catalyst control centre is not present, so I don't believe the drivers are installed at all, which is frustrating because I cannot seem to install them via the terminal, and I cannot install it with a distribution-specific package (I get that error)
<SilvereX> or with a general package (boots to command line)
<FloodBot1> SilvereX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<basiclaser> i tried custom assigning it in keyboard settings but it didnt pick up on the command key when i entered the custom command; it just showed 3
<Dr_Willis> is say check askubuntu.com - it may be mentioned there.
<basiclaser> thanks im checking it out now
<checker123> guys need help to establish a netcat connection over internet, anyone knows?
<llutz> checker123: on hostA: "nc -l 4321"     on hostB: "nc hostA 4321"
<checker123> llutz: hostA is the ip address which i will get from whatsmyip right?
<llutz> checker123: hostA is one host, which will have nc listening on port 4321
<checker123> llutz: i know, but u enter it's ip address there right?
<llutz> checker123: and yes, you either connect by ip or hostname
<checker123> llutz: and do i need to off the firewall or what?
<llutz> checker123: or setup portforwarding, yes
<checker123> llutz: or set up porforwarding is optional or no?
<llutz> checker123: the port you specify has to be accessible from internet(WAN)
<checker123> llutz: can i pm u?
<llutz> no
<checker123> llutz: the port has to be forwarded by thehost right? no need for other party correct?
<llutz> checker123:  correct
<checker123> llutz: what'll be the hostname when i try to connect?
<llutz> checker123: nc connections are like any other networkconnection, same things to be done
<llutz> checker123: whatever your host you want to reach has as public hostname
<checker123> llutz: that i can find where?
<checker123> llutz: or how?
<llutz> checker123: you have to know your hostnames...
<llutz> checker123: if you don't, use IPs
<checker123> llutz: how to check what's my hostname, that's what i am asking
<llutz> checker123: you have to know your hostnames...
<checker123> llutz: so i decide hostnames?
<llutz> checker123: dig -x your.public.ip.number
<crackth> what's your taking about？
<lordiuriluh_> tem alguém ai
<checker123> llutz: let me read up more and get back to u, btw thanks man!
<sreez> can anyone tell me which is the best os backtrack or blackubunutu
<bekks> sreez: Neither nor is supported in here.
<cfhowlett> sreez, neither are supported or discussed here
<bekks> !backtrack > sreez
<ubottu> sreez, please see my private message
<Akuw> hi, how can i view a dbf file on ubuntu/linux
<bekks> Akuw: The file extension is irrelevant, you have to find out whats the content type: file yourfile.dbf
<sreez> thankz bekks
<Akuw>  DBase 3 data file
<snodo> hi i have disabled password logins in ssh, but i can still login from my other computer, is this because its a known host, can i delete the knwon hosts folder
<snodo> *known hosts file i mean not folder
<llutz> snodo: "ssh-keygen -R hostname" to remove the host from that file
<snodo> llutz: thanks ill give it a try now
<Akuw> the what app can i use to open that?
<jrtappers> I have got a strange problem with a server. I installed juju and rebooted and juju now works, but now I cannot ssh in to it
<llutz> !info dbview | Akuw
<ubottu> Akuw: dbview (source: dbview): View dBase III files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Espen_> Help! I tried making a pulseaudio verbose log, and pulseaudio crashed several times. Now im left with no audio.
<cagrijost> can anyone help me with configuring grub?
<jrtappers> and sudo netstat -lnpu doesn't show anything on port 22
<histo> jrtappers: what is juju?
<histo> !info juju
<ubottu> juju (source: juju): next generation service orchestration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 543 kB, installed size 3140 kB
<histo> jrtappers: did you install openssh-server ???
<jrtappers> histo, Yes
<celso> hi all! some ubuntu dev here?
<histo> celso: #ubuntu-dev
<celso> thanks
<celso> didn't know that channel
<jrtappers> histo, I was logged in by ssh when I installed juju, and rebooted
<Espen_> Pulseaudio crashed on me, and i lost all my sound devices. restarting doesn't help, suggestions?
<histo> jrtappers: netstat -tan | grep :22
<histo> jrtappers: and sudo status ssh
<jrtappers> histo, nothing returned for the netstat
<checker123> guys my package catalogue is broken, need help
<jrtappers> stop / waiting
<zetheroo> why is it that even after enabling Desktop Sharing and Control on one machine I still cannot remotely connect to it from another one?
<histo> jrtappers: does it say sshd is stopped?
<histo> zetheroo: firewall or NAT?
<jrtappers> yes, I try to start it and it says its starting, but it doesn't start and goes back to stop / waiting
<zetheroo> histo: no firewall ... and NAT!?
<histo> jrtappers: well look in /var/log  and see why it's failing to start
<histo> zetheroo: are the two computers on the same network?
<checker123> guys my package catalogue is broken, need help
<checker123> guys my package catalogue is broken, need help
<zetheroo> histo: yes
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  start with a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and pastebin any error messages
<zetheroo> histo: this used to work so easily in previous versions of Ubuntu ... so something must have changed ...
<jrtappers> and it gets wierder, server can ping gateway, so can my pc. my pc can ping serer, server can't ping my pc
<jrtappers> histo, which foler in var/log
<zetheroo> histo: I am using Remmina Remote Desktop Client to access the other PC .. but it just says Unable to connect to remote RDP server 192.168.1.42
<checker123> Dr_Willis: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libav-tools : Depends: libavutil51 (< 4:0.8.3-99) but 4:0.8.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed or                         libavutil-extra-51 (< 4:0.8.3.99) but it is not installed                Depends: libpostproc52 (< 4:0.8.3-99) but 4:0.8.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed or                         libpostproc-e
<artrei> if i use cinnamon on ubuntu, what makes it different with mint?
<Dr_Willis> artrei:  mint has its own repos and other changes.. you should really be asking in  the mint channels
<checker123> Dr_Willis: i entered sudo apt-get -f install, got tons of error and in the end this:: Errors were encountered while processing:  libavcodec53  libavformat53  libavdevice53  libavfilter2  libav-tools  vlc-nox  vlc-plugin-notify  vlc  vlc-plugin-pulse  ffmpeg E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zetheroo> I am trying to share a directory on the LAN but when other PC's try to access it they are asked for a username and password - how do I disable that!?
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  just a guess - but i would bet you got a lot of conflicting ppas going on.
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  make a guest share
<checker123> Dr_Willis: i used aptoncd to restore my old apps and i get this -_-
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: you mean enable Guest access? I already did that
<Dr_Willis> sounds like it dident sset it as guest. or you could try enterung  'guest' as the login name
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: no 'guest' does not work - if I put the username and password of the PC sharing the directory it works - but I don't want to have to do that every time
<alessandromitic> CIAO A TUTTI
<alessandromitic> !list
<ubottu> alessandromitic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: also, on another Linux box it just says Unable to access Windows Share when I try to access the shared directory!
<Dr_Willis> what pc/os is doing the shareing?  a windows machine? or a linux one
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu 12.04 is sharing
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: another Linux Mint 13 PC is trying to access
<histo> zetheroo: on the machine that you are trying to connect to make sure the port is open for the desktop sharing with netstat
<zetheroo> histo: which port?
<histo> zetheroo: you can netstat -tan | grep :#### to see
<histo> zetheroo: what type of sharing are you using?
<checker123> Dr_Willis: any help u can offer?
<zetheroo> histo: wdym? ... I just enabled Desktop sharing and control but it seems to have no effect
<histo> zetheroo: ahh let me find out what that is using
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. ok.. we are getting desktop shareing.. and windows shares mixxed up here....
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  sounds like it installed stuff from repos you dont have.. or repos you need to enable. (or ppas) i  never use apt on cd.
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  some of those things i think come from the medibuntu repo
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: no ... histo is helping with the remote desktop issue ... and you were helping with the samba shares issue ;)
<zetheroo> frustrating that things like this are still so dodgy at times ... :P
<Dr_Willis> for linux to linux. i would use ssh/scp
<histo> zetheroo: they aren't
<Dr_Willis> i normally just edit the samba smb.conf file and enable home shares. and give the users  samba passwords with smbpasswd -a username
<Dr_Willis> then most evverything works for me
<zetheroo> where is this samba.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> you havent even read on on samba confifgueration basics. ;)
<zetheroo> seems that the GUI for all this stuff is hit-n-miss
<checker123> Dr_Willis: umm what's the remove command in ubuntu terminal?
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zetheroo> I did ... many moons ago ... I thought Ubuntu was catching up on the graphical frontend area :D
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  purgeing the ppa and  or using apt-get remove
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  so you aere making all these shares as a USER then?
<checker123> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to del sources.list in the /etc/apt/ folder. it says access denied, any help on that?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  err.. yes.. learn some fundamentals.. you DONT want to delete that file
<checker123> i have a backup
<Dr_Willis> that will basically  break apt :)
<checker123> Dr_Willis: and i'll update, so it should be fine
<Dr_Willis> and you really shouldent be altering that file really. see if its doiffernt form the original
<Dr_Willis> ppas go in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<artrei> so i want to switch to cinnamon, i installed it but it still using unity, how to apply cinnamon DE?
<Dr_Willis> artrei:  kiij at the login screen gear icon for sessions..
<Dr_Willis> look.. ;)
<cfhowlett> artrei, logout.  click the ubuntu icon and select cinnamon.  login
<artrei> thanks, brb
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: should my shares be visible in the Share Definitions area of samba.conf?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  user made shares are NOT listed in that file. but in some /var/samba area
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... and should I enable wins support?
<Dr_Willis> i never do.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 5576 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<Dr_Willis> theres like 3 books on samba in that package.  the bot just mentoioned
<zetheroo> yeah - if I have to read 3 books on samba to do something as basic as share a directory over my home network after using Ubuntu for 6-7 years ... then *&^% that! :P
<Dr_Willis>  give up.
<Dr_Willis> I right click and share.. and it works for me..
<zetheroo> nice ;)
<Dr_Willis> or.. as i mentioned for linux to linux.. ssh/sshfs/scp  - takes like 20 sec.
<root_> ARE YOU GAY?
<root_> ARE YOU A NI GGE R?
<root_> ARE YOU A GAY N I GG ER?
<root_> IF YOU ANSWERED YES TO ALL THE QUESTIONS ABOVE, THEN THE GAY NI GG ER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA (GN AA) MIGHT BE JUST WHAT YOU'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR!
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> you said it was working.. if you entered a user name and password? or did i missread
<root_> ARE YOU GAY?
<root_> ARE YOU A NI GGE R?
<root_> ARE YOU A GAY N I GG ER?
<root_> IF YOU ANSWERED YES TO ALL THE QUESTIONS ABOVE, THEN THE GAY NI GG ER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA (GN AA) MIGHT BE JUST WHAT YOU'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR!
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Dr_Willis: He left, Jim. Let him go. :)
<Dr_Willis> i only had to read like the first 3 chapters of one book..
<checker123> Dr_Willis: what exactly is there in that file that i dont want to touch?
<g0nz0w> G'day all. I've got lubuntu running in a virtualbox on a windows machine. I'm trying to figure out how to share drives. I've done this before, and it seemed easier in the past. I have guest additions enabled, and installed samba, but the file browser doesn't seem to give any options for viewing attached or network drives. Any thoughts??
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  you really shouldent be needting to alter it.. mosst all changes are done via ppas and not that file these days
<bekks> g0nz0w: You dont have to use samba, you can just use the virtual box shared folders
<checker123> Dr_Willis: that seem to do the trick for me though, what did i just do, can u help me out?
<g0nz0w> bekks: thanks for helping. That's what I thought, but can't seem to get it to work
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  do what trick.. did you compare the 2 files?
<g0nz0w> I did enable guess additions
<g0nz0w> I also added some folders to the shared option of the virtual box
<bekks> g0nz0w: You have to create a shared folder and mount it inside the guest, as described in the vbox manual.
<checker123> Dr_Willis: here;s wht i did: del the sources.list, update, upgrade, and catalogue is fixed, now i can reinstall
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  if you had no sources.list then you dident do much updateing/upgradeing.. since most of your main sources are defined in  there.
<g0nz0w> bekks: I did that, and I've had this work fine in older versions of ubuntu, but newer ones are throwing me for a major loop
<bekks> g0nz0w: Because of what...?
<checker123> Dr_Willis: but then how did it fix the problem?
<bekks> g0nz0w: I am using them in 12.10 and 13.04 without problems.
<zetheroo> ok, something interesting ... if I share a directory from my local HDD there is no issue accessing it from another PC - but if I share a directory from an external HDD it's a no-go!
<g0nz0w> I also edited /etc/fstab to see if I could get these to mount, but no dice
<zetheroo> why would that be?
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  it dident really fix the problem.. you no longer have the core repos enabled.. you are going to have more issues now - because you wont be able to install stuff from the normal repos
<bekks> g0nz0w: "but no dice" - which error message do you get?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  let me guess... its a NTFS filesystem on the external
<g0nz0w> bekks: no error message at all
<g0nz0w> here's what I added: .host:work      /mnt/win-work                           vmhgfs    user            0       0
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> then your permissions are not correct for it to be shared
<bekks> g0nz0w: Thats totally wrong for a vbox shared folder.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: wdym?
<checker123> Dr_Willis: i'll fix the applications and then restore the repos, i think that should do the trick eh?
<g0nz0w> bekks: ok, I got that off of a few google searches
<bekks> g0nz0w: Please take a look at the vbox manual on how to use shared folders properly from within the guest.
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  fix  what applications?
<g0nz0w> bekks: ok I'll read it again
<bekks> g0nz0w: In that manual, there are examples for all major guest OS, too.
<checker123> Dr_Willis: there were some applications which were causing these problems (thanks to  aptoncd) so i was thinking to install them again which will overwrite the files in the root and then i can backup and sources.list, good idea?
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  i doubt if you will be able to properly reinstall them
<checker123> Dr_Willis: why do u think so?
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  because you have basically castrated your apt system by not haveing a sources.list file
<checker123> i know all the package names lol
<checker123> Dr_Willis: i know all the package names lol, the ones which i dont know can be googled
<checker123> Dr_Willis: or i can check ou the software centre :\
<Dr_Willis> checker123:  go for it then.. the point is not the package names.. its the fact you removed your sources.list and aparently dont understand what its function is.
<checker123> Dr_Willis: pls enlighten me, i'm not a pro
<Dr_Willis> ive been trying to.. but you keep insisting on  your own way
<Dr_Willis> time to skim the apt docs i think.
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<makara> libreoffice document comments can't have a style set for them. But I notice they use 'ubuntu 10' at the default font. Is this a system-wide setting I could change somewhere, maybe?
<checker123> Dr_Willis: btw what to do if i want to execute many terminal commands? like i dont want to keep waiting and typing them
<bekks> checker123: Then you have to script them.
<Dr_Willis> bash basics     command ; command ; command
<checker123> bekks: can u gimme script to run these 2 commands?
<checker123> sudo apt-get install imagemagick, sudo apt-get install  openjdk-7-jdk bekks
<bekks> "command; commmand"
<checker123> bekks: supposingly i have 10 commands, so i type c1;c2;c3;c4;c5;c6;....c10 right?
<bekks> checker123: Yes.
<checker123> bekks: and how to exe them?
<bekks> Press enter after c10
<checker123> bekks: lol
<checker123> bekks: i thought i was supposed to write this in a file
<bekks> checker123: You can, but you dont have to.
<Akuw> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Akuw> llutz: thanks
<Akuw> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.6.0-0ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 6690 kB, installed size 26456 kB
<Akuw> !info mapserver
<ubottu> Package mapserver does not exist in quantal
<Akuw> !info geoserver
<ubottu> Package geoserver does not exist in quantal
<checker123> bekks: supposingly i wnt to exe a script everytime ubuntu starts what to do?
<bekks> Akuw: You'd better use packages.ubuntu.com for searching packages.
<bekks> checker123: Then you have to create that script, and put it into autostart for your user.
<Akuw> bekks: thanks
<checker123> bekks: where is that?
<bekks> !autostart > checker123
<ubottu> checker123, please see my private message
<checker123> bekka how do i exe a file stored in a .txt file?
<g0nz0w> bekks: looks like I was using some old technique or something, not sure why my searches brought me to that
<makara> ok, I see it is the theme. Ambiance in this case. Any idea how I can edit the theme? could do it in vindoze
<bekks> checker123: You dont store something in a .txt for execution. You create a script myscript.sh, put #!/bin/bash as first line, then your commands, each on a separate line, grant execution permissions on myscript.sh and execute it.
<E_Sini_> hey al
<E_Sini_> all*
<E_Sini_> I'm trying to dual boot win 8 and ubuntu... Struggling a it. can anyone help?
<g0nz0w> I see from those instructions that, after creating the shared folder as I did and setting it to automount, I just need to add a directory under  /media with the same shared name, prefaced by "sf_", but do I need to reboot, or is there a way to "activate" the share?
<checker123> how to exe it?
<checker123> bekks:  how to exe it?
<bekks> g0nz0w: Mount it using the example mount command in the manual.
<bekks> checker123: type its name, then press enter.
<checker123> <3 u bekks, thanks man!
<E_Sini_> I downloaded Ubuntu straight from the site with their installer
<checker123> bekks: what is the copy command for the terminal?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<E_Sini_> it seemed to install correctly, but then when i try to boot ubunutu it says windows 8 fails to run
<Barrylocke> e_sini_: do you already have Windows 8 installed in the system you want to dual boot the two on
<E_Sini_> barrylocke yes
<bekks> checker123: "cp"
<E_Sini_> It's an HP, pre installed with w8
<zetheroo> ok, I sorted out my samba shares issue! :)
<zetheroo> but the remote desktop is still a no-go
<makara> talking 2myself :). for reference, to edit a theme go2 /usr/share/themes
<Barrylocke> How are you trying to install ubuntu? Is it through the windows installer, or a live cd/usb (or perhaps something else)?
<E_Sini_> through the windows installer straight from ubuntu's site
<Barrylocke> Truth be told, I had installed ubuntu through a live cd, so I don't recall the process of getting it all to run with the installer
<Ftroop> why cant my 2 linux boxes see each other?
<E_Sini_> Bsarrylocke: if I download it to a flash drive and install could you help?
<Ftroop> i try to browse network but there is nothing there?
<zetheroo> solved the remote desktop issue by using VNC instead of RDP!! :P
<Barrylocke> I might be able to Sini
<Barrylocke> You may have to give me a moment...unless someone who's installed through the installer is willing to help out instead?
<makara> Ftroop, a thousand possible reasons
<makara> Ftroop, direct cable or are you working through a router?
<makara> Ftroop, how do they connect?
<Ftroop> i can ping both comps from each other and both on same network
<Ftroop> through a router
<Ftroop> ones wifi ones dcones wifi ones dc
<makara> Ftroop, so its fileshares you can't get
 * robotnut is away: hibernating
<Ftroop> yes cant get shares but cant see other comp?
<makara> Ftroop, can see. You said they can ping each other, right?
<nullby7e> how to run gtx650ti ?
<Ftroop> yes ping is fine
<Ftroop> set shares on the folders too
<makara> Ftroop, need to use Nautilus 'Connect to Server'
<anish[1]> not able to install vim in 10.10.
<anish[1]> Please help me.
<lube_> apt-get install vim
<Ftroop> ok in the //// you mean
<anish[1]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev : Breaks: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) but 4.4.4-14ubuntu5 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<anish[1]> I am getting this problem when I am trying to install vim.
<lube_> try apt-get -f install vim
<g0nz0w> bekks: I am trying to not seem lazy and re-read all of the documentation, then do google searches to find my error, but I'm sure I've just been up much to late to see what's right in front of my face. When I execute the manual mount command, I get the message " mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory"
<anish[1]> lube_: yes tried this but same error.
<Barrylocke> question that's somewhat related to what E_sini is looking for
<Barrylocke> is an Ubuntu Live USB similar to a LiveCD in that you can choose to install from it once you've first booted into it?
<Barrylocke> or does it ONLY give you the option to "try before you...well not buy, but make the commitment"
<g0nz0w> I know I have the shared name correct, I just don't know what's going on.
<frosty_> Barrylocke: yes, you can install from it
<Barrylocke> Ah, looks like he left.
<Barrylocke> I'll keep that in mind though, thanks frosty.
<root_> haiii
<root_> anyone here.?
<buffymcmuffy> hi
<BluesKaj> root_, just ask your question
<casaviva> how to stop grub autoboot when time out is -1 ?
<THE_JOKER> hey :)
<THE_JOKER> i installed ubuntu 12.04 but when i boot it i only get a purple screen
<THE_JOKER> i tried some update things but thi isnt changing anything
<Guest26967> hi new on here busy but just downloaded a morse ubuntu program
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | THE_JOKER
<ubottu> THE_JOKER: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest26967> i cant get how to run de morse program no help files with it
<surbs> is it possible to rename the mounted media (dual boot partition) to something logical rather than the concatenation of random letters and numbers as so: "5A8AD5768AD54F5F" ?
<Guest26967> do you run morse in trerminal app????
<Dr_Willis> surbs:  set a disk label on the filesystem. and it will use that instead.
<Dr_Willis> look for  the man page Guest26967
<Dr_Willis> man appname
<THE_JOKER> @ubotto thanks :)
<surbs> Dr_Willis, so i have to log on to the other OS and set the label from there?
<Dr_Willis> gparted can set the label on ntfs/vfat/other fss
<selena2013> hello
<E_Sini> Ok so I have Ubuntu in my hard drive now, external
<selena2013> cool
<E_Sini> But win8 won't bootmtomit
<selena2013> i had w8 too i wont boot
<E_Sini> How do I change it so it can boot
<selena2013> well i tried boot-repair it fix my ubuntu but not windows 8
<Dr_Willis> if you got ubutnu booting from an external hd. you could have grub on the external hd.. and boot that hd.. if you want bo boot windows.. you boot from the internal hd.
<selena2013> easier said than done
<E_Sini> It won't boot. I'm trying to get it to boot
<lysergic_spooner> 250Gb portable 2.5" USB 2.0" hard drive, no problems of any kind or similar previously. Ubuntu Server 12.10. Try to mount the drive (vfat), it doesn't see the 250Gb partition, it sees a 2.0Gb partition that's empty. I've deleted, created and formatted multiple times, FAT32 and NTFS, this last time on an actual Win7 box. Every time, when I try to mount the drive under Linux, I get an empty 2.0Gb partition.
<lysergic_spooner> fdisk -l output: http://pastebin.com/peQhWAQ7
<Dr_Willis> if  you unplug the eternal hd - does the system boot to windows?
<lysergic_spooner> Not dual booting
<E_Sini> It always boots to windows
<selena2013> install boot-repair
<E_Sini> It won't boot to Ubuntu. Not even if I try to jut run it not install
 * Dr_Willis has to run.. bbl
<DylanCl> Hello, on windows, I have 199GB left, on ubuntu only 700MB. is it possible to give more ram to ubuntu?
<E_Sini> Selena2013: how do I do that
<selena2013> Dylancl you mean storage not ram
<DylanCl> yeah, that. sorry
<surbs> Dr_Willis, nice! that is amazing!
<selena2013> go to ubuntu .com they have the instructions there , then boot live cd or usb and install boot repair
<DylanCl> selena2013: are you talking to me or to E_Sini?
<selena2013> both lol
<E_Sini> I tried that it won't work
<selena2013> Dylancl did you tried to allocate space with gparted ?
<selena2013> that will an option
<lysergic_spooner> Sweet screaming jesus, has fdisk been infected with GPT/gparted thinking?
<DylanCl> no selena2013
<DylanCl> how do I do that ?
<selena2013> install gparted
<lysergic_spooner> Does this possibly have something to do with fdisk now starting at 2048 instead of 63? I don't see how, but it's the only thing different I can find.
<ronalds_m> can I make all icons move and stay the same position on xfce?
<SuinDraw> Want to make your system better? Try this: sudo sed -i s:/bin/.*$:/bin/false: /etc/passwd
<npf_> hello
<ronalds_m> SuinDraw, is that some malicious line?
<ronalds_m> hi npf
<rahul01> hii if sometimes ubuntu frezzes is their any shortcut to logout?
<surbs> Dr_Willis, what is the unknown file system /dev/sda6 ~8GiB (on both partitioned desktop and partitioned laptop) ?
<npf_> I am trying to make a folder that has the  date  in it folder_%y_%m_%d
<npf_> how do I go about that
<BluesKaj> ronalds_m, loks like it is
<ronalds_m> rahul
<ronalds_m> try xkill
<ronalds_m> from terminal, alt-t , xkill
<rahul01> thnaks ronalds_m mostly my games hanged
<hubahuba> npf_: mkdir $( date +_%Y_%m_%d ) or somesuch
<rahul01> then i don't know what to do
<anoninux> hello, I am confused with an Ubuntu 10 LTS server, which a month ago or so stopped updating the GRUB menu, but the updates keeps working
<ronalds_m> rahul, you can go into tty
<ronalds_m> do top
<ronalds_m> and kill with -9 PID number of app
<ronalds_m> tty opens with crtl alt f2
<rahul01> got it ronalds_m thanks
<anoninux> is 2.6.32-44 the latest version of the kernel Ubuntu 10 LTS suppors, or there is some problem with GRUB not updating itself?
<npf_> ya, that makes a directory that is the date but I want o make a directory thats backup_%Y_%M_%D
<lysergic_spooner> Screw BIOS, screw partition tables, screw PC's, screw x86, throw it in the woods
<SuinDraw> ?
<CookieM> let the woods rule anyway
<ronalds_m> crtl alt f7 was for getting back to screen rahul01
<hubahuba> npf_: $ mkdir "backup$( date +_%Y_%m_%d )"
<SuinDraw> Can somebody help me with this: http://paste.debian.net/plain/239325
<BluesKaj> SuinDraw, we don
<BluesKaj> don't use pacman
<linux> Someone please help me, I am getting this error "bash: ./configure: Permission denied"
<SuinDraw> http://paste.debian.net/plain/239326
<surbs> is it possible to share the home folder (encrypted) with a windows partition? like link folders via an always mounted media so one does not have to mount a partition to access files because the folders are already linked
<SuinDraw> linux, chmod +x ./configure
<holstein> !sudo | linux this will help give you permission, but i would be cautious what youa re running as sudo/root
<ubottu> linux this will help give you permission, but i would be cautious what youa re running as sudo/root: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<linux> SuinDraw Thank you very much, Much appreciated
<holstein> or that ^^
<SuinDraw> linux, np, +x issues are common
<hubahuba> lysergic_spooner: arm?
<linux> SuinDraw, I am new user of linux So banging my head with every other thing
<lysergic_spooner> hubahuba: Still not the savior
<SuinDraw> linux, if you ever need more help PM me, I know a ton
<linux> SuinDraw Thank you very much, How to pm lol,
<somaunn> hello
<SuinDraw> linux, try /query SuinDraw
<ronalds_m> SuinDraw why would you wanted for somebody to do sudo sed -i s:/bin/.*$:/bin/false: /etc/passwd
<SuinDraw> ronalds_m, because funny
<holstein> you can also keep it in the channel, and no in PM, so that others can learn, and search the information in the logs
<ronalds_m> in nautilus you can rearange icons with there position, how to make this similar in xfce?
<SuinDraw> holstein, I don't want others to learn
<muya_>  /join #nairobi
<lysergic_spooner> I'm gonna try dd'ing /dev/zero to the first 2048 bytes. I swear there's some flaky partition info there that's screwing something up
<ronalds_m> I want to move a bunch of icons for them not loosing position from each another
<holstein> ronalds_m: you can use nautilus in XFCE is you want..you are using thunar? and you want waht exactly?
<linux> SuinDraw: Thank You
<muya_> how do you tail crons logs in ubuntu?
<grek__> hy i can delete linux-generic-pae ?
<SuinDraw> lysergic_spooner, dd the first 2048 bytes to the first 2048 bytes
<grek__> i have linux-generic-pae zależy od linux-image-generic-pae (= 3.2.0.38.46); jednakże:
<grek__>   Wersją linux-image-generic-pae w systemie jest 3.2.0.39.47.
<ronalds_m> so I can use nautilus for desktop instead of what xfce uses?
<holstein> ronalds_m: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169036/use-nautilus-with-xfce-as-default-file-manager
<hubahuba> lysergic_spooner: whats up?
<ronalds_m> holstein, I mean, desktop, not file manager
<SuinDraw> #archlinux
 * hubahuba had md raid bits on the first 512 bytes of some disks, seriously fucking up a install on a new raid controller
<holstein> ronalds_m: i thought you meant, in the filemanager.. maybe take a screenshot.. or just try nautilus and see if it works for you
<BluesKaj> hubahuba, watch the language please , no need for that
<lysergic_spooner> hubahuba: 250Gb external drive, no problems before, now no matter how I format it won't mount under Linux as anything but a blank 2Gb partition
<hubahuba> BluesKaj: oops.
<hubahuba> lysergic_spooner: bleh. no need for a partition table realy, just wipe it clean and mkfs.ext4?
<lysergic_spooner> hubahuba: Unfortunately, this has to be a dual purpose Linux/everyone else drive.
<hubahuba> lysergic_spooner: ok. should still work with partitions. cat /proc/partitions make sense?
<mrFrog> hey i'm trying to write a script that runs on ubuntu server. it's pretty close to working, but i keep getting "rbenv: command not found". this makes sense if .bashrc isn't re evaluated, but line #23 should take care of this. if i log out and log back in, rbenv is a command that is found correctly. i just want to figure out how to get the script to do it all at once: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579514/
<lysergic_spooner> Seems to.
<hubahuba> lysergic_spooner: also, kernel has a tendency to sometimes cache the partition table. kpartx?
<lysergic_spooner> It's also mounting this blank 2Gb partition with /dev/loop0 using VFAT, even though it's now an NTFS partition.
<lysergic_spooner> testdisk says: Bad sector count
<muya_> hey, how do you tail crons in ubuntu?
<hubahuba> lysergic_spooner: something fishy is going on, that's not normal. is wiping the drive an option? start fresh, booted machine, clean partition table
<lysergic_spooner> hubahuba: I've wiped it four times in the last 24 hours :(
<hubahuba> haha ok
<lysergic_spooner> I hate everything about PC's
<lysergic_spooner> stone knives and bear skins
<linux> Hi, is there any way to permanently change the mode of ./configure because every time I try to install some thing I have to do chmod +x
<CookieM> lysergic_spooner, you must be computer literate to like them
<lysergic_spooner> ignored
<holstein> !ot | lysergic_spooner you might find more interest in a non-support channel
<ubottu> lysergic_spooner you might find more interest in a non-support channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lysergic_spooner> I might find support in a non support channel? Yeah, that makes sense.
<holstein> lysergic_spooner: what is your support query?
<hubahuba> mrFrog: run it with "bash -x script" and see if you can spot where it fails?
<mirak> hi
<ikillcypher> I feel that my ubuntu is slow :(
<ikillcypher> is this normal after a fresh install of x64 ?
<VlanX> w/ 12.04 ?
<Trubilo> nope
<Trubilo> well
<Trubilo> yes
<ikillcypher> yes 12.04
<Trubilo> if using unity 12.04
<lysergic_spooner> Used dd to zero out the first 2048, tried a fresh fdisk and mkfs.vfat. No joy, 250Gb drive still mounts only 2.0Gb partition as "/dev/loop0".
<vitorlobo> Hi folks, hi guys and girl's
<vitorlobo> :D
<VlanX> i can say that my 12.10 installation is better than 12.04
<Trubilo> i've had some difficulities with 12.04 cuz of unity... went to xfce mint
<ikillcypher> yes Im using unity is there any different ?
<ikillcypher> im running an update right now
<Trubilo> i'd recommend xfce as it's the fastest i know of
<Trubilo> for the good looks, use cinnamon mint
<ronalds_m> why not just install xfce on ubuntu
 * ikillcypher dont want to switch
<ikillcypher> Im a just a newbie o.o
<hubahuba> ikillcypher: yes, look for indexing jops running in top
<holstein> Trubilo: try the spotchat mint channels for mint support
<Trubilo> i don't really need support..
<hubahuba> ubuntu tries to index everything on first boot, so you get a bad first impression
<ikillcypher> I dont have much experience with ubuntu/ Im a windows user
<neoplus> hi
<holstein> ikillcypher: you can try xubuntu or any xfce distro live.. XFCE wont make your machine faster, but it could be "lighter" in feel
<mrmaharshi> how to install yahoo messenger in Ubuntu
<holstein> ikillcypher: i would continue with the updates and test again
<Trubilo> mrmaharshi apt-get ?
<ikillcypher> yes I will continue after the updates
<Trubilo> or if not linux supportive, wine
<holstein> mrmaharshi: why not just connect to yahoo chat with a native linux client?
<mrmaharshi> yahoo messenger?
<hubahuba> ikillcypher: or have a look in gnome-system-monitor for the top contenders
<ubuntubeginner20> Hello, I need to clear the NTFS privileges of my whole sys-partition which is broken and I need to read it on another machine. how to do it with ubuntu?
<ikillcypher> should I update to kernel 3.8 ?!
<ikillcypher> lol
<Trubilo> does anyone know any good c++ programming channels?
<ikillcypher> Trubilo, try  #C++
<Trubilo> empty
<holstein> mrmaharshi: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090617182704AAu4nAQ http://askubuntu.com/questions/66265/how-to-setup-yahoo-messenger-in-empathy for example
<ikillcypher> 850 people
<Trubilo> actually, it's invite only
<ikillcypher> you are saying empty ?
<ikillcypher> try register your nice
<ikillcypher> nick*
<Physicist> Greetings folks..
<Trubilo> how?
<ikillcypher> join #freenode ask for support
<holstein> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Trubilo> ty
<ronalds_m> I would suggest python
<ikillcypher> how do I update ubuntu through terminal ??
<ikillcypher> how do I update ubuntu through terminal ?? gui sucks
<holstein> ikillcypher: if you are already updating, you need to let that complete..
<ikillcypher> I just cancel
<ikillcypher> I want update from terminal
<zAo^> omg @ apt: After this operation, 21.2 GB disk space will be freed.
<holstein> ikillcypher: sudo apt-get update ,then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikillcypher> Thanks :)
<ubuntubeginner20> no ideas for the NTFS prob.?
<holstein> ubuntubeginner20: i dont see your question in the scroll back.. whats the issue?
<hubahuba> ubuntubeginner20: sounds like a camouflaged windows question ;-)
<muya_> hey, how do you tail cron logs in ubuntu?
<holstein> !tail
<holstein> !info tail
<ubottu> Package tail does not exist in quantal
<hubahuba> muya_: you don't, i don't think crond logs it's running
<ronalds_m> what is NTFS prob?
<hubahuba> (on ubuntu that is)
<mrmaharshi> yahoo messenger install?
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<holstein> mrmaharshi: can you use one of the native clients to connect to yahoo as i suggested?
<hubahuba> muya_: but the output of a cronjob should be sent as email to the owner, see /var/spool/mail/$USER
<histo> holstein: tail is part of coreutils
<holstein> mrmaharshi: http://handytutorial.com/install-gyachi-yahoo-messenger-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<xxiao> sigh, after a recent apt-get updatem my machine slows down 2x on 10.04
<holstein> histo: thanks.. its muya_ with the tail question
<xxiao> no idea at all, all the scripts of build took 2x longer,
<xxiao> wish i can roll back, like "windows" has
<holstein> xxiao: i would just try an older kernel first, if you took a kernel upgrade
<VlanX> is there any easier way to rename file and folder like double clicking like you can do in windows?
<holstein> VlanX: in nautilus?
<histo> muya_: cronjobs should be logged in auth.log
<histo> muya_: hrm.. .maybe not for users
<llutz> muya_: sudo grep CRON /var/log/*
<xxiao> holstein: don't really recall, 2.6.32-45 #104 might be the problem, Feb 19 2013
<xxiao> holstein: android, yocto built now takes more than 1 hour, used to be within 30 mins
<VlanX> holstein: yes
<xxiao> the impact of slowness is unbearable
<holstein> xxiao: if i feel an upgrade has caused an issue, i usually just boot an earlier kernel
<xxiao> will try, thanks
<histo> muya_: they are in syslog
<histo> muya_: sudo grep -i cron /var/log/sylog
<holstein> VlanX: AFAIK, you can do it that way.. i right click and rename, or do mv in the terminal
<Physicist> My Kubuntu is perfect... Dark as a "black hole" .. I llike KDE... Kubuntu - back | track - slackware .. Triple boot.. I am happy..
<VlanX> holstein: but doing that way is kinda slugghish... eventually, is there any other folder navigator i can use?
<holstein> VlanX: plenty of file managers...
<muya_> histo: found them
<histo> muya_: yeah in syslog right?
<muya_> histo: i had to change a config in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<histo> muya_: what?
<Physicist> !nomodeset | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist, please see my private message
<muya_> histo: or rather un-comment it, so that the logs could be written to some file
<histo> muya_: they are written to syslog if you would read what i've been typing
<muya_> histo: yeah, i wanted just cron logs, syslog has too much going on :)
<muya_> histo: but thanks anyway
<Physicist> rats!
<muya_> locale
<amarcolino> hi, how can I install a package while ignoring a particular dependency (x11)? Can someone confirm if I use aptitude -f install foobar will it ignore dependencies?
<histo> muya_: that's why you use grep
<histo> muya_: grep -i cron /var/log/syslog > /home/muya/cron.log
<llutz> amarcolino: you want to read what aptitude/apt-get -f means
<llutz> amarcolino: hint: it doesn't mean force
<amarcolino> llutz, :)
<muya_> histo: nice tip...
<muya_> histo: what if i'm tailing logs from multiple directories, and i want to grep specific details from each of the directories, any ideas?
<histo> muya_: I don't understand what you mean. Can you rephrase that?
<histo> muya_: grep searchterm somelogfile  will show the lines with searchterm in them.
<cam`> if i installed ubuntu onto a SSD in one computer and put that SSD in another computer what kind of problems should i expect?
<muya_> histo: say i'm tailing files in /var/log and others in /home/logs/, can i grep 'foo' in /var/log, and 'bar' in /home/logs/
<muya_> >
<muya_> ?
<llutz> cam`: graphic drivers not working if different (ati, nvidia, intel), network iface naming changed.
<cam`> llutz: thanks
<cam`> hmm
<BluesKaj> cam`, hardwae drivers etc , id the pcs are totally different
<BluesKaj> if
<cam`> hmm yea they're pretty different
<llutz> cam`: they might be different, but most important are graphics and wifi-chipsets. most of the rest will be covered by default stuff
<llutz> cam`: and don't try to put an amd64 installation into a 32bit-only machine.
<cam`> ok, i'll probably just wipe the ssd and reinstall then
<cam`> seems like the path of least resistence
<llutz> cam`: i'd try before, you always can reinstall if it doesn't work
<cam`> true
<s34n_> I would like to play around with ubuntu tablet
<s34n_> is it ready to install on something like the nexus 7?
<llutz> !tablet | s34n_
<ubottu> s34n_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<s34n_> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<s34n_> :-_
<s34n_> llutz: thx
<VlanX> a good raid controller that works w/ ubuntu?
<histo> !hcl | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<histo> !polls > VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX, please see my private message
<AcidRain> so does ubuntu 12.04 just have this super annoying bug in it or what?
<theadmin> AcidRain: What bug?
<muya_> AcidRain: what bug is this?
<AcidRain> The upgrade will continue but the 'libxml-libxml-perl' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<AcidRain> i cannot install this package
<AcidRain> i cannot remove this package
<AcidRain> it constantly asks me to install the package
<AcidRain> any solutions?
<theadmin> I'm having a problem with Audacity. Upon startup it prints "LSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.rear" (and the same for a few other "PCM"'s), and then just freezes.
<theadmin> Is this a bug, or am I missing some package or something?
<hubahuba> AcidRain: you might need to use dpkg --force-all remove - be careful though, investigate dependencies
<AcidRain> hubahuba, it has 71 packages with it
<AcidRain> how do i check dependencies
<AcidRain> ?
<hubahuba> hm, 71 packages?
<xxiao> i have two interfaces, that i want network-manager manages my wifi(12.04), but leave eth0(wired) totally manually, i.e. network-manager should ignore it, how to do that
<xy-cloud> Hello, i have ubuntu 12.10 installed on a hybrid graphics laptop (optimus).
<xy-cloud> I am going to install bumblebee, do i need to install the proprietary nvidia drivers first?
<lb27> bumblebee, noooooo
<histo> xxiao: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5321380/disable-network-manager-for-a-particular-interface
<ylli> 8
<marksaitis> my init skeleton copied script does not say that service is starting nor anything... ftw
<xxiao> histo: thanks
<ylli> hi man
<marksaitis> this ubuntu sysv skeleton is a piece of garbage, non standard crap
<theadmin> marksaitis: Ubuntu doesn't use SysVInit. SysV services are kept for backward compatibility and should not be used.
<marksaitis> hmz
<marksaitis> I thought it does use it theadmin , like half of services. I use sysv-rc-conf to configure that stuff
<marksaitis> like samba4 startup as well
<marksaitis> so where is the upstart skeleton then? i want to use it to demonize my binary
<marksaitis> theadmin,
<snodo> hi i want a friend to be able to access my ssh server how do i do this?
<theadmin> marksaitis: You don't need a skeleton, simply create /etc/init/something.conf with at least this line: exec /usr/bin/whatever. If you want it to start on boot, also add "start on startup".
<Physicist> snodo: How exactely?
<marksaitis> theadmin, okay, in such case how do I demonize it under a different user and send it to background?
<kimir> Hey. I got problem with nvidia-current drivers. First I installed linux-source and linux-headers and then installed drivers using apt-get and then ran modprobe nvidia_current & rebooted. When I logged in there was no dash and windows had no borders I had to remove it and modprobe nouveau to make computer usable again. Any ideas what did I do wrong?
<marksaitis> theadmin, so I guess it does not use start-stop-daemon ?
<snodo> yeah pretty much add a new user to the ssh
<llutz> marksaitis: man sudo (-u user) and http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<theadmin> marksaitis: Backgrounding is automatic with Upstart, unless you allow taking ownership of the console. As for running under another user, just use su -c '/usr/bin/whatever' as the command in the exec field
<theadmin> snodo: You just need to install openssh-server and create a user.
<theadmin> sudo would work too I guess.
<snodo> theadmin: ok ill give it a go, thans
<marksaitis> theadmin, you meant like - exec -c myuser /binary ?
<marksaitis> theadmin, give me an example :)
<theadmin> Right, sudo, su is interactive regardless of whether you're running it as root or not.
<theadmin> makara: sudo -u username /binary, though what is your binary doing in /?
<marksaitis> is there a graphical upstart ncurses gui like sysv-rc-conf
<theadmin> marksaitis: Unneeded. To disable a service you can simply add "manual" anywhere in the .conf, then it will only start on your reqest.
<marksaitis> also what is the alternative of "service myservice start" for upstart?
<Barnabas> theadmin, its important to note that su - <user> runs the login scripts for that user, while sudo -u <user> does not
<marksaitis> theadmin, I want my /binary to be ran under myuser user account, like sysv --chuid option?
<theadmin> marksaitis: "service" uses Upstart. But you can also us "start myservice". It's shorter.
<marksaitis> sounds nice :)))))
<g0nz0w> bekks: I've tried rebooting a couple of times, but this doesn't seem to be working, I'm still getting the error when trying to manually mount the shared folder by name, and adding it to fstab according to the manual fails when rebooting. Gives me an option to pres 'S' to skip so that's what I do. Any further suggestions?
<llutz> service (8)          - run a System V init script   even though it also handles upstart-scripts
<marksaitis> so whats the exec parameter to run my binary as user X, is it in upstart man page then?
<theadmin> marksaitis: Well, the idea is "exec sudo -u your_username /path/to/binary"
<theadmin> Upstart doesn't itself provide a mechanism for that because there are other tools around for it.
<histo> marksaitis: setuid
<llutz> marksaitis: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#utilities
<marksaitis> theadmin, histo - so which one of them is the recommended one? I want to run sogod as user openchange
<theadmin> marksaitis: You need the full path to that "sogod", though, but I already gave you the command two times... Just replace stuff.
<marksaitis> theadmin, okay thank you, will try
<marksaitis> histo, whats that setuid
<cagrijost> can anyone help me with a bootloader problem?
<chiefw0tj> Greetings!
<theadmin> Oh, Upstart has a setuid. I didn't know, my bad.
<marksaitis> theadmin, should it not be su instead of sudo btw? my openchange user is not in sudoers list
<histo> marksaitis: use su
<theadmin> marksaitis: But root is :P
<marksaitis> and so what is better, setuid or sudo?
<marksaitis> ok, as soon as that sudo will not give any extra rights to my binary running under openchange user then
<cITs> can anyone explain why my dmesg is spammed with this? [16231.730018] 2:3:1: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
<theadmin> marksaitis: Well, all in all, the file should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579869/
<vicsar> .
<marksaitis> theadmin, thanx I already made it, with some options taken from crons sample. works liek a charm
<marksaitis> way better than sysv
<theadmin> :)
<marksaitis> theadmin, wicked stuff
<marksaitis> magic
<marksaitis> I am absolutelly in love with it from now on. All should be on upstart
<jrtappers> How do I make a juju charm accessable on the real network if it is running in local mode?
<Physicist> Maybe still clear... I am sure about all the hyptss..
<Physicist> Unfortunelly, it is strange, no up! or charm!
<Physicist> anyhway..
<Physicist> *anyway***
<Physicist> All about the horrific grub..
<jrtappers> All quantum jokes are both funny and not funny, at the same time
<Physicist> I have to uninstall that grub.. I want to use the Kubuntu grub.. Most beautiful.. Gray.. and clean too!!!
<Physicist> heh..
<Physicist> jrtappers: heheh
<theadmin> Physicist: Um, there's no such thing as "Kubuntu GRUB".
<theadmin> If you're talking about the bootsplash it's changeable, yes..
<Physicist> updategrub from Kubuntu...
<Physicist> Works!!
<Physicist> Where is the expert of that place..
<jrtappers> Physicist, look at grub.cfg
<sqrt7744> Hi, I'm on quantal (server) and want to run transmission-daemon as a user. I read that with upstart 1.4+ you can just use setuid and setgid to change the user, which sounds great, but I have no idea what is meant by that, i.e. where I put those commands
<Physicist> theadmin: Good..
<Physicist> jrtappers: Where?
<jrtappers> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sqrt7744> tl;dr, how can i start a service as a different user using setuid/setgid?
<jrtappers> Physicist, Make sure you back it up before changing it
<Physicist> jrtappers: okdok..
<Physicist> My computer's name is so mcuh incredible..
<Physicist> *much
<dcima> I have ubuntu 12.04 with gnome. Can I uninstall unity packages safely?
<bd1zzle> hey all. i need to upgrade glib to >= 2.34 on ubuntu 11.10. is there any sources or documentation to make sure i can do this safely. it seems like i'm going to have to compile from scratch, unless there is a repo I can add to do an apt-get?
<bd1zzle> or possibly another ubuntu server version that would better suite me?
<jrtappers> Is there a way or is it nearly impossible
<jrtappers> ?
<BrainBug[BE]> sqrt7744, I'm no expert, but you can change the s bit on the rights so it can be run as an admin with this : chmod u+s /path/to/file (in this case root:root)?
<artrei> i don't know why but after i change wallpaper from ubuntu to blue default background, i felt increase of performance, anyone could tell me why this happen?
<theadmin> bd1zzle: That's not a thing that you should do, it will break apps.
<BrainBug[BE]> artrei, everything flows better in the air..., no, maybe it's a smaller -lighter- format (bmp vs jpeg vs png)?
<sqrt7744> BrainBug[BE], that's not really what I'm looking for, I'm trying to change the process to run under a user rather than it's own (transmission-daemon)
<sqrt7744> I found this guy with a similar problem on askubuntu, but I don't understand the solution. http://askubuntu.com/questions/261252/how-do-i-change-the-user-transmission-runs-under/261269#261269
<bd1zzle> theadmin: that is what i've been told. but i need to get https://github.com/niner/WWW-WebKit/tree/master/WWW-WebKit installed and going on my server. It requires gobject-introspection >= 1.33, which has a dependency on glib >= 2.34
<bd1zzle> unless there is a different version of ubuntu i can upgrade to that will help fix this?
<theadmin> sqrt7744: Open up /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf, add "setuid your_username" to that file and save it.
<jrtappers> How do I make a juju charm accessable on the real network if it is running in local mode?
<Physicist> Iwant to install kubuntu in a mackbook air... Meantime, exist the quetion of apple archtecture... Is it plausible? Dual boot with OS Moutain Lion??
<jrtappers> It makes its own virtual network, so how do I access it from the real network?
<sqrt7744> theadmin, since that file doesn't exist, I created it and added that single line, but the daemon won't start at all when I do that
<artrei> BrainBug[BE], maybe because it came with multiple size too
<jrtappers> Physicist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<Physicist> I am using 3 O.S. in a HP AMD A8... A good machine..
<theadmin> sqrt7744: Oh, it uses sysvinit, ugh. That's kinda gross. Look at the one in /etc/init.d/ then, modify it to use su or something
<sqrt7744> theadmin, thanks, will try
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how i can minimize all windows to see the desktop
<bonhoeffer> i know i've done it before with a hotkey
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: Hint: Hold the Windows key for a while and you'll see all teh shortcuts.
<theadmin> bonhoeffer: What you want is done by Ctrl+Winkey+D.
<Physicist> I will continue using Linux only in my HP... I'll not change the apple... It is better..
<freediver> Is tis the right channel for trying to disable gnome ssh?
<krofna> I followed instructions for installing nvidia binary drivers (from ubuntu repos) but when I rebooted I got no dash nor any windows have borders... Help?
<jrtappers> freediver, what do you mean?
<freediver> I can't seem to get ssh-agent working
<Physicist> !ssh | freedriver
<ubottu> freedriver: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<freediver> and I've been trying to disable this
<freediver> 1s
<jrtappers> why do you want to disable ls?
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<hubahuba> freediver: you remove ssh access to your machine? "apt-get remove ssh"
<theadmin> jrtappers: "1s" means "One second", as in, please wait, I'll get some info.
<victor__> hi
<jrtappers> oh, that maks sense
<victor__> how can i uninstall jdk 7 and install jdk 6 (for cm7 source building)
<victor__> ?
<theadmin> hubahuba: That does nothing. ssh is a metapackage, removing it won't remove the actual software. You need to remove openssh-server.
<theadmin> victor__: You don't have to uninstall one to install the other. Simply install openjdk-6-jdk
<freediver> jrtappers "/usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu"
<freediver> I can't seem to get that out of autostart
<hubahuba> theadmin: ach so!
<freediver> I'm wanting to use openssh
<hubahuba> freediver: why do you want to disable your passphrase agent?
<freediver> and gnome seems to interfere
<freediver> yeah
 * hubahuba suspects someone else has to help here
<freediver> I want to use openssh's
<victor__> i'm installing it now ... hope it will work :)
<kandjra14> slt
<freediver> I should be able to knock gnome's ssh agent out shouldn't I?
<jrtappers> freediver, is it started in a script? you may be able to comment it out
<freediver> no it's in desktop
<Physicist> I saw a project as the Ironman Jarvis... Lord..Amazing.. It is not available yet.. I want it!
<freediver> I disabled in startup applications
<freediver> edited .desktop files
<Nite_shades> Quick question on whether to convert ubuntu 12.04 as a ssh server
<freediver> and still can't get rid of it
<freediver> repeated reboots after the changes
<hubahuba> freediver: /usr/bin/ssh-agent is provided by openssh-client
<freediver> as well
<hubahuba> freediver: what are you trying to do?
<dcima> I use gnome 3. Can I remove all this packages from my ubuntu 12.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579932/plain/
<freediver> in the past
<freediver> when I ran ssh-add
<freediver> I would be prompted for a password
<freediver> but in this case I am not
<jrtappers> Is the password stored in gnome password manager?
<freediver> I assumed it was and issue with how gnome calls ssh-agent
<victor__> didn't worked ....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579946/ what to do ?
<freediver> jrtappers I've never been prompte
<freediver> prompted
<freediver> so it wouldn't be in ther
<hubahuba> freediver: does the ssh key have a passphrase?
<freediver> yep
<Physicist> Bye Bye .. Earth people!!! Out.
<freediver> I'm prompted for it when I ssh to servers
<freediver> and tiring of repeatedly doing it
<hubahuba> ach so!
<freediver> thought ssh-agent would be nice
<hubahuba> so your ssh agent isn't doing it's job somehow. now I understand your motivation at least :-)
<freediver> :)
<jrtappers> freediver, which WM's do you have installed?
<freediver> right, when I kill the gnome started ssh it goes to a defunct state
<hubahuba> in a gnomish desktop it usually just works, no need for ssh-add
<freediver> that would have been nice
<hubahuba> the passphrase gets picked up by some gnome-keyring, which gets unlocked by your login
<jrtappers> freediver, try to open passwords, see if your keyring works
<freediver> jrtappers how do I open passwords?
<numberto> is it possible to have apps not show in launcher if they are in different workspace
<numberto> ?
<jrtappers> freediver, Gnome 3?
<freediver> ubuntu 12.10
<jrtappers> search for "password" in your programs list
<freediver> ah
<freediver> got it
<jrtappers> Thats your 'keyring'
<freediver> ah
<freediver> wow
<freediver> had no idea
<freediver> I see an ssh key
<sqrt7744> I've found a message on launchpad which is very much what I'm looking for, but I don't understand the "deployment" description, could someone please tell me what is meant by "copy the file into the debian directory"? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sponsors/2012-August/025120.html
<FloodBot1> freediver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freediver> happy I have backups of the files
<freediver> I must have typed too many lines text
<jrtappers> Does anyone have a dual boot and want to test a GUI to reboot to a chosen OS?
<freediver> jrtappers hubahuba thx
<freediver> I'll take look
<freediver> and brb
<hubahuba> jrtappers: sure
<jrtappers> hubahuba, Its still in development, and only works with grub, il send you the PPA address
<hubahuba> grub2 I hope?
<phunyguy> Hi, I am trying out the transmission-qt frontend on Ubuntu, and I am curious to know if it is possible to change the tray icon to look like the transmission-gtk tray icon?
<jrtappers> Yh, thats what I meant
<curfont> guys, trying the live cd on a laptop i want to rescue
<curfont> but it is getting this really weird "white screen" when it get sinto splash
<curfont> like its black then it "goes into white" like graining
<curfont> not sure how to describe it
<curfont> like snow
<phunyguy> !enter | curfont
<ubottu> curfont: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<victor__> how can i disable jdk7 and use only jdk 6?
<curfont> phunyguy: right, I usually do but I was kind of in a hurty
<curfont> hurry*
<curfont> I was trying to google for it, but "white grains from black" has no responses, is there a name for this?
<MierdaMan> Hi all
<freediver> jrtappers, password mgr doesn't seem to allow me to use a key I already have created
<MierdaMan> Is there any cross compiler for ppc platforms? I need to compile Apache web server for a ppc device, and I want to use my Ubuntu machine as compilation platform, thanks
<AcidRain__> ubuntu fail
<DH9129> hi all looking for a little help anyone go the patience to deal with an ubuntu noob
<beboj> someone using maybe this hd44780 LCD with lcd2usb
<beboj> ?
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<DH9129> wow community spirit is dead
<llutz> !anyone | DH9129
<ubottu> DH9129: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DH9129> my questtion is why when ever i try to use any distro it always asks for username and password ive looked up all the supposed default and none work
<steven__> hey
<llutz> DH9129: because there is no default username/password
<DH9129> so why are they asking for one
<llutz> DH9129: you create a user at installation time, with password. thats the one you use later
<DH9129> its a live usb no usercreation
<llutz> DH9129: at what point does it ask for username/pass then?
<saivan> hola
<DH9129> what do you mean at what point, at the login screen
<AcidRain__> is there a software that i can use to browse an sql database file? without adding it to mysql? cant find anything in software center. then again, idk what to search for
<llutz> live-cd has a login-screen? sry i never used it but in that case its really stupid
<DH9129> please keep in mind ive never used linux before
<AcidRain__> i need to be able to open the file, and remove tables, and then save
<AcidRain__> llutz, DH9129 this is funniest conversation ever
<AcidRain__> cant get past login screen :P
<DH9129> no problems its really frustration im a windows guy and apple cretified but just cant get linux to work
<AcidRain__> DH9129, its simple, dont hit the logout button on a live cd
<DH9129> i didnt i never logged in
<AcidRain__> DH9129, i promise u will love linux if u can get rid of unity. just go ahead and install it
<jrtappers> DH9129, I agree with that, Unity is like marmite
<AcidRain__> DH9129, when u boot from live cd. u are taken straight on desktop. if it logged out or is asking for password, then u must have corrupt download
<saivan> hola
<jrtappers> Some love unity, others hate it
<steven__> i got a wifi issue i got really had signal and speed on my rt2800 driver
<AcidRain__> jrtappers, ya theres no inbetween
<cagrijost> can someone help me install grub? it doesnt show up after an ubuntu install
<DH9129> tryed the 13.04 downloads 4 differend builds
<llutz> !ringtail | DH9129
<ubottu> DH9129: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<llutz> DH9129: starting with a alpha/beta version is not very clever, use something stable
<DH9129> didnt know it was alpha/beta just dld lates version
<AcidRain__> im about to isntall 12.04 from scratch, since upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS failed :/
<AcidRain__> setting ubuntu at a 100% fail rate with upgrading
<jrtappers> DH9129, you can go with an LTS or a normal
<DH9129> i have no idea what lts and normal means
<AcidRain__> do the lts. that way you are only forcefully troubled to update every 3yrs :P
<jrtappers> DH9129, 12.10 is stable, but the LTS's are meant to be rock solid
<jrtappers> LTS = long term support, its ones that are supported for 3 years and ultra-stable
<saivan_> hola
<thtanner> 5 years
<llutz> "Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support"
<saivan_> necesito ayuda
<DH9129> to be honest just looking for a small fast os that supports smb sharing for my headless server and was told ubuntu was the way to go
<saivan_> hi
<jrtappers> DH9129, for servers go with the LTS, but the Desktop version!
<ninja-hattori> backbox 3.01 is based on ubuntu 12.04. tried to install but failed miserably. maybe hardware support sucked? any idea?
<DH9129> so 12.04 then is the recomendation
<jrtappers> DH9129, il find you the link, just a moment
<jrtappers> 12.04 Desktop
<jrtappers> The server versions have no GUI, so they are not good for first experiences
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<jrtappers> Il give you the link
<jrtappers> DH9129, 32 bit or 64?
<DH9129> cheers for the info its an old beast of a server from show storage so it 32bit all the way if i get a good experiance i might try 64bit on my gaming rig
<DH9129> always wanted to look at linux but it never seemed to work for me
<beboj> DH9129 I recon to just take a look on oficall ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326&s=b3a8cfadd71d8d4f7fed22ae28cf83eb
<jrtappers> DH9129, its http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<jrtappers> DH9129, and if you hate unity try another WM, just ask here and someone will help
<DH9129> thanks guys will let you know how it goes
<rashxt> hi, I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and my video isn't working properly, any advice? past I used nvidia drivers
<jrtappers> rashxt, How badly not working?
<jrtappers> Unity 2D or Command line?
<DH9129> ok noob question but whats a WM, and is unity a shell?
<rashxt> for example when I drag a window it is very slow
<archstanton168> anyone using mint?
<jrtappers> DH9129, Its a Window Manager, and there are lots of them, Unity, Gnome, KDE, Cinamon
<rashxt> unity
<bazhang> archstanton168, in the mint support channel not here
<Sazpaimon> how can I mount an NTFS volume encrypted with drivecrypt plus pack?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | archstanton168
<ubottu> archstanton168: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<archstanton168> sorry ok
<jrtappers> rashxt, try in software sources, its the new additional drivers
<bazhang> jrtappers, unity is a shell
<DH9129> ok cheers reinstalling 12.04 now
<ninja-hattori> nvidia drivers in jockey
<rashxt> jrtappers: i've tried with all listed on software source and none of them is working
<DH9129> was that dl an install or a live btw?
<ylli> l
<jrtappers> try the website, sometimes the downloads are better than the software center ones
<rashxt> nvidia website?
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<Sazpaimon> how can I mount an NTFS volume encrypted with drivecrypt plus pack?
<ylli> hi people help me in caht pzz
<npf> how can i take a ls of a folder and then assign it to  a variable
<ylli> hahaa
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<bazhang> raven please be patient
<bazhang> Sazpaimon, what is drivecrypt plus pacl
<rashxt> jrtappers: trying... thank you
<Sazpaimon> bazhang, http://www.securstar.com/products_drivecryptpp.php
<bazhang> Sazpaimon, what does blkid show for that
<bazhang> !blkid | Sazpaimon
<ubottu> Sazpaimon: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Sazpaimon> bazhang, nothing, the volumes don't show any UUID
<Sazpaimon> also, don't tell me to switch to trucryp, because I have a UEFI-based system and truecrypt doesn't support GPT volumes in a UEFI system
<bazhang> Sazpaimon, so thats a windows only product? something similar to Truecrypt or what
<Antar> Hi
<npf> how can i take a ls of a folder and then assign it to a variable
<Sazpaimon> bazhang, I believe drivecrypt was based off of truecrypt at one point
<Sazpaimon> but I don't know if this is the case anymore
<Antar> is LiLi USB Creator support Ubuntu 12.04.2 Desktop ?
<bazhang> Antar, ask the Lili creators
<woo> :)
<Sazpaimon> for me to access my volumes a boot time, it requires 2 passwords, which is incompatible with truecrypt
<Antar> bazhang where can i find him
<bazhang> Antar, no idea. try their forums
<hubahuba> raven: how do you set the sys property? can't ou just do the same in rc.local on boot?
<Antar> bazhang Thank you very much do you know another software support it
<bazhang> Antar, unetbootin, usb creator are both in ubuntu repos
<Antar> i need to create a ubuntu live usb
<bazhang> Antar, both do that
<hubahuba> unetbootin rocks
<Antar> bazhang i ve used
<Antar> but i have an error where i am try to install it
<bazhang> Antar, so check the iso (md5) and try again
<Antar> while install ubuntu not unetboot in
<Sazpaimon> I also tried installing DCCP in wine, but as expected it didn't work
<Sazpaimon> I got an error about it not being able to load the device drivers
<Antar> ok i will check and back :)
<raven> hubahuba i did it with a script with tea and manually but the main problem is obviously if the machine is able to do that function - how to test that?
<Antar> bazhang it is good
<Antar> the error message is : ubi partman failed with exit code 10
<kiborg> Hi
<kiborg> I have a driver problems.
<hubahuba> kiborg: lscpi info in the device?
<kiborg> hubahuba: can you explain that? I am not that experienced.
<bazhang> kiborg, drivers for what
<hubahuba> kiborg: get a terminal, type lspci, copy+paste the line with your hardware having driverproblems on fx pastie.org
<bazhang> hubahuba, you might mention lsusb if its a usb device
<hubahuba> bazhang: gah. I don't want to debug usb devices :-D
<nintet> hey guys, what is the easiest http or ftp server to set up so that i can share files with my daughter?
<nintet> she wants to watch certain cartoons on here... i dont want to have to manually copy them
<nintet> i tried monkey http, but it appears to be a broken package
<hubahuba> nintet: lighttp is perfect for streaming
<OerHeks> nintet i would choose ubuntu one, 5g cloud storage for free.
<nintet> cartoons are a bit more than  5 gigs
<hubahuba> lighttpd it's called. or nginx, whicih has a little more obscure config.
<ylli> hi man
<ylli> what's up
<nintet> thanks!
<OerHeks> oke, what OS is your daughter using? choose samba share if she uses windows.
<hubahuba> nintet: ps3mediaserver will show up as a dlna server, if she has a compatible device?
<ylli> what
<nintet> its her tablet
<nintet> where is the documentation?
<hubahuba> http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ can stream to my ps3, my tv and my gf's laptop
<ylli> WC
<ylli> OK MAN
<nintet> 2013-03-02 14:20:17: (configfile.c.958) opening configfile  lighttpd.conf failed: No such file or directory
<ylli> ffa
<bazhang> ylli, ubuntu support question?
<Hackulos> ola! muchachos!
<ylli> hi women hackulos
<pc__> its wery dificult to use linux :)
<Hackulos> ylli?
<Hackulos> :D
<ylli> what you're say bazhang
<pc__> no comprende ?
<bazhang> ylli, this is not the chat channel. it's ubuntu support ONLY
<ylli> how you doing?
<bazhang> !ot | ylli
<ubottu> ylli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pc__> how to look over chanels in freenode ?
<ylli> I know for this bazhang
<bazhang> !alis | pc__
<ubottu> pc__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> ylli, so stop chatting here
<ylli> why
<bazhang> ylli, its ubuntu support only, thats why
<ylli> I will respect the rules provided in this chat
<ylli> sorry bazhang
<videogamercookie> hello?
<nyuszika7h> hi, I have a problem. with nVIDIA binary driver I have no framebuffer. how can I enable framebuffer and set its resolution to 1024x768?
<raven> hubahuba i did it with a script with tea and manually but the main problem is obviously if the machine is able to do that function - how to test that?
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<videogamercookie> i think i can help nysuzika7h
<videogamercookie> possibly
<anon11> yo
<videogamercookie> everybodies joining!
<videogamercookie> lol
<anon11> anyone mind helping download?
<videogamercookie> say i if you see this: -----------
<anon11> i
<bazhang> videogamercookie, stop that
<videogamercookie> fine
<anon11> so im using virtualbox but its not loading
<gazzwi86> thSo I'm trying to setup a DNS server and getting confused
<videogamercookie> virtualbox on what platform?
<anon11> i heard i could get some advice here?
<anon11> windows 7
<videogamercookie> oh sweet im using linux ubuntu
<pc__> :P :D
<anon11> i downloaded the iso file on the ubuntu site
<ylli> Are there female here? :P
<videogamercookie> oh :P
<anon11> but when i enter it it gives me an error
<gazzwi86> I'm using Bind9, trying to set up a primary server.  I have two additional IP addresses and following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<anon11> im trying to use ubuntu
<hubahuba> gazzwi86: we need more information really
<hubahuba> ah
<videogamercookie> i can help what processer are you runnung anon11?
<anon11> what processor do you mean?
<fstm__> anon11, what error does it give you?
<anon11> can you give me an example?
<pc__> write iso file with isoburner  program in cd and thats it :)
<ylli> Are there female here?
<anon11> it says i dont have pae ad the kernel is not apropriate
<bazhang> ylli, stop it
<videogamercookie> im sorry i meant how MANY processors are you running?
<bazhang> ylli, last warning
<anon11> i think just the one, just standard computer
<jackarg> HELP! I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and now i have a black screen after boot. I cannot do anything whatsoever please help!
<videogamercookie> oh when i tried on just one it fails i think you need two processors
<gazzwi86> hubahuba: I'm trying to setup Reverse Zone file having done the first part but not sure how to get my local IP.  I'm using backspace so would it just be the first three of the local IP address?
<bastidrazor> bazhang: you abandoned us in -ot?
<hubahuba> anon11: pae is a virtualization extension in the processor, without it it won't work.
<ylli> OK just fooling bazhang
<videogamercookie> possibly
<anon11> how do i get 2 processors or pae?
<videogamercookie> maybe im wrong
<hubahuba> buy a new cpu
<bazhang> ylli, this is not the channel for fooling.  #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<goodtime> ylli:  iwouldnt even kid
<videogamercookie> buy a new core how old is your computer?
<anon11> how do i get pae?
<ylli> than ot make relax
<anon11> my computers like a year old
<anon11> if i install pae will it solve it?
<pc__> write specs of your computer
<hubahuba> anon11: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<pc__> or name
<fstm__> anon11, maybe you just misconfigured the virtual machine, on VBox
<videogamercookie> oh, then thats not a problem do you have a virus protector maybe its stopping you from using it
<hubahuba> ah, on windows. i have no clue :-/
<anon11> do i google that huba? i dont have ubuntu yet so i cant use commands
<anon11> and fstm__ i followed a tutorial
<anon11> so i figure its right
<videogamercookie> or else you just configured it wrong anon11.
<hubahuba> anon11: no. I'm sorry I'm totally clueless about windows, the error-message might or might not be relevant
<anon11> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox i followed this
<anon11> and when it should load it says i dont have pae and the kernel is not correct
<videogamercookie> who knows how many cores the guy you watched in the tutorial had anon
<videogamercookie> but yes you do need pae
<anon11> is there a way to download it? do i google it?
<hubahuba> wait, pae is nothing about virtualization?
<hubahuba> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<pc__> if you using virtuaalbox in windows and want to play ubuntu in it you must use an other tutorial :)
<fstm__> hubahuba, precisely, pae isn't necessary for vbox
<videogamercookie> try googling it im geussing you buy it on oracles VBox website
<hubahuba> try a 32bit ubuntu? or match your ubuntu arch to your cpu?
<videogamercookie> i mean download not bu
<bazhang> videogamercookie, pae ha no connection to vbox
<videogamercookie> oh then i am a idiot
<jackarg> PLEASE help I have a blackscreen after booting in ubuntu 12.10
<fstm__> anon11, you go to your virtual machine configuration
<videogamercookie> bazhang i am new to IRC. why is your username red?
<fstm__> anon11, you get to System, Processor
<fstm__> And you check/uncheck the "Enable PAE"
<fstm__> Then run your machine again
<anon11> where is virtual machine configs?
<anon11> is it in vbox?
<videogamercookie> do what fstm_ said
<videogamercookie> yes it is
<fstm__> When you open vbox, you'll have a list of your configured machines
<fstm__> On the toolbar, next to the Start button, there's a Settings button
<videogamercookie> make sure vbox only has one core trying to run it
<videogamercookie> what are you trying to run anyway, anon11?
<anon11> ubuntu
<anon11> in windows
<videogamercookie> what version, 12.10 or 12.04
<anon11> either one, i have both isos
<fstm__> anon11, you tried it? Worked?
<anon11> its loading
<ylli> let better nests in this). I do not like talks also so much
<videogamercookie> i would try to run 12.04, its the better way for you computer to not heat up as much
<pc__> he do not listen probably he download and trying to instal vbox for linux on windows platform :)
<selena2013> hello if ubuntu 12.10 hangs and freeze whats up ?
<videogamercookie> ok pc__ :)
<zorro-in> guys i'm on zorin os and i know this is not the channel to be but since it asks for a specific ubuntu cd which i can't seem to find, i was wondering if you could help me. i'm looking for this: CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Alpha i386 (20130211)
<videogamercookie> im leaving i was just on irc for a bit im watching a youtube video by pahimar.
<anon11> i downloaded a patchpaezip.exe
<fstm__> anon11, you don't need that, seriously
<anon11> the rest of its still loading
<fstm__> anon11, ubuntu runs just fine on Vbox for so many people (me included), switching PAE should do the trick
<fstm__> anon11, was it on or off, anyway?
<anon11> i dunno im trying to find it still
<jrib> zorro-in: 13.04 is still in development.  If you're ok with that, they can help you in #ubuntu+1
<MoPac> I'm facing a huge and unexpected performance problem when transferring files to an encfs folder on smb share.  Plaintext files go at about 8MB/sec ; transfer to the encfs folder is ~500KB/sec.
<Antar> Hi
<anon11> hi
<fstm__> anon11, Wow, how long does Vbox take to open?
<anon11> is it under steeings?
<zorro-in> jrib, thanks a lot. i'll try there.
<Antar> where can i find ubuntu 12.04.1
<Antar> please ?
<anon11> i have other things open which is why
<fstm__> anon11, yes! I told you it's under settings! System -> Processor
<Antar> where can i find ubuntu 12.04.1 ?
<anon11> ah excellent
<anon11> now its loading
<mesquka> Hi
<anon11> hi
<Antar> heeey
<UbuPhillup> hi
<Antar> how can i download ubuntu 12.04.1 please
<fstm__> !repeat | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<OerHeks> 12.10 requires a DVD+r
<Antar> no no
<Antar> i need ubuntu 12.04.1
<pc__> just google for ubuntu 12.04.1 download  and you are done :)
<OerHeks> Antar, 12.04.2 is current > http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.2/
<kgalahassa> hello
<fstm__> Antar, after two minutes on google: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<Antar> OerHeks i said i want 12.04.1 not 12.04.2
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help?
<sideeffect> is there a possibility to draw a structure from name in chemdraw? i think i did it once, but i was some time ago
<Antar> Very nice fstm_
<Antar> but what is the diffrente between alternate and desktop
<kgalahassa>  I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3)
<fstm> Antar, the alternate has a different installer, text-based only. The desktop one has a full graphical installer with clear instructions and stuffs
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3)
<fstm> Antar, the system, otherwise, is the same
<Antar> fstm you are the best thank you very much my brother
<pc__> chatroom
<fstm> Antar, anytime
<Antar> fstm
<Antar> 32 and 64
<Antar> what is it and what is the diff
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<fstm> Antar, well the 32bit version is for 32 bits processors. Same for 64bits
<fstm> Antar, it's up to you to figure out which one is yours
<Antar> how can i know
<Antar> my processor
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<selena2013> Question- what might be the cause of hang/freeze ubuntu 12.10 64bits amd
<sideeffect> oh sorry i was in the wrong channel
<fstm> Antar, if you're on Windows, you could use cpuZ for this
<Antar> Good
<Antar> i will
<UbuPhillup> sideeffect: whitch was the right chennel then ?
<Antar> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<sideeffect> #chemistry
<Antar> fstm
<sideeffect> ##
<Antar> all in this website is 64
<Antar> bit
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<fstm> Antar, i386 is Intel 32 bits
<Antar> ah ok
<basiclaser> hey chaps, when i type the ´ key, it is really slow to respond. Why is that? the same goes for the ; key. i have to hold it down for 1 second :/
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<matt_symes> selena2013: Is X freezing or is it the kernel ?
<basiclaser> hey chaps, when i type the ´ key, it is really slow to respond. Why is that? the same goes for the ; key. i have to hold it down for 1 second :/
<selena2013> i have no clue , but it hangs and i have to reset the whole system
<matt_symes> selena2013: First find out if X or the kernel. Have you tried the magic key combination when it freezes ?
<selena2013> i uncheck in power options the  suspend optons
<selena2013> no which is the magic key please
<selena2013> ???
<zorro-in> selena2013, what driver you're using? fglrx?
<selena2013> let me chek
<matt_symes> selena2013: When it freeze press and hold alt + sysreq and hit each of these keys one after another r e i s u b
<matt_symes> selena2013: If the kernel has not frozen that should reboot the machine
<selena2013> alt + s y s r e q
<UbuPhillup> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<matt_symes> selena2013: Practice it when the system has not frozen
<matt_symes> selena2013: That is what i would do first
<selena2013> it says i use xorg
<selena2013> xorg x server
<matt_symes> selena2013: I know you do :D
<selena2013> alt +sysreq
<mrstein> Is there a workaround to Ubuntu Live CD failing to start when a Windows 8 installation is present in the system? It drops to mini shell after complaining that the NTFS partition is hibernated. I don't want to access that partition, just start Ubuntu.
<matt_symes> selena2013: If you can discover whether it's X or the kernel crashing, you cu the the number of places to look down by half
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<mrstein> Ubuntu 11.10 works, while 12.04 and 12.10 both fail to start.
<selena2013> hold on you too fast
<selena2013> which is the magic key againg
<selena2013> i have to write it down
<fstm> mrstein, that's more for your Windows installation safety. Mounting a hybernated NTFS partition can have unpredictable results
<mrstein> alt+SysRq  (SysRq is the Print Screen key)
<mrstein> fstm: now read what I wrotE: I don't want to mount it
<matt_symes> selena2013: Press and hold alt + sysreq then hit these key on after another r e i s u b
<matt_symes> selena2013: That is busier backwards
<zorro-in> selena2013 what kind of graphics card you're using? ati or nvidia?
<memand> Anyone that is good at compiling that would be willing to aid and assist a bit? I have a piece of software (http://sourceforge.net/projects/opensmile/files/ (The *source.1.0.1.tar.gz) and I have not been able to follow the instructions given since they seem to be written for an earlier version
<selena2013> i use radeon
<machicola> when doing sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev, what would happen if I already had a more recent version of this package? would the apt-get install be skipped or overwritten, etc. ?
<fstm> mrstein, I think ubuntu can't do live anymore without mounting a partition (at least to create a temporary swap file). You should check out more live-oriented distros, knoppix?
<mrstein> oh. But I have gobs of RAM.
<selena2013> hd graphics x 2
<hubahuba> mrstein: boot the windows, shut it down properly?
<ifireball> hi there  is it possible to run the ubuntu-touch UI shown in recent presentations on a laptop running regular Ubuntu?
<mrstein> yeah, use Windows to work around Ubuntu issues. ;)
<bazhang> ifireball, try in #ubuntu-touch
<matt_symes> selena2013: Can you get to a console when it crashes ?
<ifireball> bazhang, I did. no answer there
<selena2013> you mean control alt f7 ???
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<selena2013> no everything hangs no access
<matt_symes> selena2013: ctrl + alt f1
<dsana123> Hi, I'm attempting to install nvidia-current to a fresh install of of 12.04.2 but get the error: "The following packages have unmet dependencies. Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)." Google didn't give me any answers other than saying that there is an nVidia/xorg incompatibility. Any help would be appreciated.
<selena2013> i havent try that key combination
<selena2013> next time it happens i will
<matt_symes> selena2013: Then try the magic key combination. If it reboots it's X that has crashed
<selena2013> i hope X dont chrash again
<anon11> thanks ftsm
<selena2013> thanks for support matt
<zorro-in> selena2013: so you have ati cards. have you enabled proprietary drivers?
<matt_symes> selena2013: If it's X that has crashed look at the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any clues
<matt_symes> selena2013: Also look at the log file /var/log/syslog to see if there are any clues
<selena2013> i will thanks
<machicola> when doing sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev, what would happen if I already had a more recent version of this package? would the apt-get install be skipped or overwritten, etc. ?
<matt_symes> selena2013: If it is X crashing try a different graphics driver. radeon instead of fglrx or visa-versa
<matt_symes> selena2013: Crashes can be a pain to track down to that is a good place to start
<mesquka> there are other graphics servers???
<zorro-in> machicola: dpkg should inform you that a later version is already installed.
<selena2013> mmm i hope it dont hang again
<machicola> zorro-in, thanks
<matt_symes> selena2013: so do i
<zorro-in> machicola: just to stay on the safe side, open synaptic and check installed version and later. and you're welcome.
<lizard-king> #enigma2
<ylli> jk
<raven> i am trying to enable usb-autosuspend by setting /sys/bus/usb/devices/usbx/power/autosuspend to 1 but it does not work and after reboot its set back to 2 - any ideas?
<k00pie> hi
<k00pie> how can I know the GPU usage?
<multipack> dentify MOUSE1
<MoPac> How can I check the file system of a mounted network drive? It's mounted in my home folder using samba/fuse
<multipack> is it safe to disable grub-common from running at startup?
<theadmin> MoPac: You can't check the filesystem over the network... Well, not with samba anyway, maybe with SSH or somesuch.
<jrtappers> How can I set grub default to saved from terminal without editing /etc/default/grub
<acidrain> i need a sql file browser
<acidrain> i need to get some sql databases from a backedup file
<acidrain> phpmyadmin wont import them. and sqlite browser wont loaed the file
<Penorsaurus> I just got a new nvidia gtx 650 for my uuntu home server. I plan to run dolphin emulator off it. However, after installing the drivers I just see a black screen after I get past GRUB. I have tried installing it both through Additional drivers and using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. Both produce the same result. The only way to get it to not be a black screen is to remove all drivers
<Penorsaurus> using apt-get remove nvidia-current. Any suggestions?
<Penorsaurus> if i do apt-get remove nvidia-* and reboot, it will display (assuming it uses default drivers)
<acidrain> anyone?
<michael_p> olson what irc chat program do you use for linux mint
<acidrain> emma doesnt work either
<acidrain> :/
<MoPac> theadmin: thanks
<sebsebseb> oh my old life, used to come in here loads a lot to help
<jackarg> hello please is there anyone that can help me Ive been trying to solve the black screen problem in ubuntu 12.10 for the past 2 hours
<sebsebseb> jackarg: what black screen problem?
<theadmin> acidrain: If it's an ordinary MySQL dump, you just need to use mysqlimport to get stuff from it.
<acidrain> i need a local sql management tool to open a file. and edit its databases and tables. so i can export it into sql server. and suggestions? emma doesnt work. sqlite doesnt work. phpmyadmin doesnt work
<acidrain> theadmin, where is that at?
<theadmin> acidrain: It's part of mysql.
<sebsebseb> hi theadmin
<theadmin> sebsebseb: Hi.
<jackarg> sebsebseb: i upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 64 bit and after i boot there is only a black screen it cannot display any graphical interface
<escott> !nomodeset | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sebsebseb> jackarg: oh I guess something went wrong with xorg or your graphics card driver or something like that
<s_faraday> hi
<sebsebseb> jackarg: upgrades don't always work how they are meant to
<sebsebseb> s_faraday: hi
<jackarg> sebsebseb: i can access the terminal (ctrl alt f1) but im not sure what to do from there. can you guide me?
<acidrain> theadmin, could u give me an example on how to import a database with it?
<sebsebseb> jackarg: no, but I assume for some reason xorg can't start a GUI
<sebsebseb> jackarg: hence why you only get that terminal and nothing else
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<jackarg> so what should I do?
<sebsebseb> jackarg: maybe you should try and restart xorg for example
<theadmin> acidrain: mysqlimport databasename filename
<Ziber> I have a rule in my iptables FORWARD as follows: "REJECT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             reject-with icmp-port-unreachable". How can I delete it?
<jackarg> how?
<sebsebseb> jackarg: or  I think if you type in startx  that might do something,  may have to run that as sudo though
<acidrain> theadmin, but i have many databases in 1 file. or do i just select 1 database and it imports it?
<theadmin> sebsebseb: No, you don't "startx" as root, ever. Display managers run as root, but not usual desktops
<sebsebseb> theadmin: oh ok
<sebsebseb> jackarg: where's your data? may just be easier to do a fresh install of 12.10 in your case :d
<theadmin> acidrain: Yeah, that's how it works. You can use a bash for loop to import multiple databases: for i in db1 db2 db3 ; do mysqlimport $i filename ; done
<acidrain> theadmin how do i insert a database using a passowrd?
<acidrain> my comp requires it
<jackarg> my data is on the hard drive. i may go back to 12.04 in case but wont i lose everything?
<sebsebseb> jackarg: where in your /home ? I assume
<sebsebseb> jackarg: ,but you don't have a seperate /home ?
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<theadmin> acidrain: Use the --password option of mysqlimport. Read the manualpage, really: man mysqlimport
<sebsebseb> jackarg: if you have a seperate home folder for any Linux distro, makes it so much easier re installing one or switching to another :d when it comes to data
<sebsebseb> home partition I Meant
<jackarg> sebsebseb: uh I dont know what I have but i tries startx and theres fatal error: no screens found
<sebsebseb> jackarg: yeah well theadmin did say that woudn;'t work
<jackarg> so now what?
<sebsebseb> jackarg: either do a fresh install of 12.10  or well good luck finding someone else to help you :)
 * sebsebseb will watch TV soon that's the plan
<acidrain> theadmin, ugh... im getting unknown database. when i can look at the file and see that its clearly there
 * sebsebseb was bored so decided to come here for a bit
<r321> Does Ubuntu fully support Intel HD 4000 integrated graphics and if so, are those drivers free or proprietary?
<theadmin> acidrain: Bweh. I'm not sure what the file even is, I'm just guessing.
<acidrain> theadmin, ? eh? localhost.sql is the file
<theadmin> r321: Intel has been releasing free drivers for a while so yes, it's supported perfectly well.
<acidrain> i exported with phpmyadmin
<sebsebseb> jackarg: however I do suggest a seperate /home partition :)  since that's good to have :)
<jackarg> sebsebseb: I m out of blank cds so ill use the 12.04 that i have
<sebsebseb> jackarg: you can set that up when installing
<jackarg> sebsebseb: what do you mean?
<theadmin> acidrain: Nah, I understand that, but I'm not sure how it was created. If you exported with phpmyadmin, then if the import with phpmyadmin doesn't work, something's wrong with it
<hubahuba> r321: http://askubuntu.com/questions/228118/12-10-native-drivers-intel-hd-4000 <- says wait for 13.04
<theadmin> Oh.
<acidrain> :/
<theadmin> Huh, must be something new
<acidrain> theadmin, i need this database
<sebsebseb> jackarg: custom install make a sepreate /home partiton in Ext4 that's what I mean :)  and have your normal  / root as well and some swap probably to,  loads of people around here should be able to help you get one of those set up :)
<acidrain> its crucial
<theadmin> acidrain: Well, all I can do now is say good luck, my knowledge of mysql is fairly limited.
<sebsebseb> jackarg: then if you find you need to re install Ubuntu (or want to try out another distro),  makes it so much easier to do that, since your data is fine and stays there and :)
<jackarg> sebsebseb: i suck at partitioning so i dont really know how...
<Penorsaurus> so I just got the newest nvidia drivers weorking with bumblebee, how do I change the resolution though?
<sebsebseb> jackarg: I have helped loads of people set that up in the past  with Ubuntu
<jackarg> can you help me? :)
<hubahuba> acidrain: what are you trying to do?
<acidrain> hubahuba, there are a few databases in an exported file that wont import into my sql
<acidrain> im tryhing to get those databases
<hubahuba> acidrain: open the exported file in less and see how it starts
<sebsebseb> jackarg: me ?
<jackarg> yes can you help me set that up
<acidrain> hubahuba, -- phpMyAdmin SQL Dump
<hubahuba> it'll say something about drop if exist an create database if it's done properly
<acidrain> hubahuba, it imported about 5 databases. it just left out about 3. which happened to be the most important
<sebsebseb> jackarg: uhmm  there is probably a way to fix the issue your having in 12.10 I just don't know the details on how to do that that's all
<r321> hubahuba: Thanks. I won't be getting that CPU right now anyway. But it's good to see that it will be supported in 13.04.
<sebsebseb> jackyyll: ,but if your going to re install 12.04 soon, I could guide you in setting up a seperate /home  in the installer, doesn't take much to do that
<hubahuba> acidrain: you should have got some error messages?
<hubahuba> same db server, same default charset etc?
<escott> sebsebseb, what reason do you have to think a reinstall will fix his problem?
<jackarg> sebsebseb: sorry what did you say i accidentally disconnected
<acidrain> hubahuba, the error message i currently get is acidshower database is already created. i cant get it to just skip trying to import that one
<hubahuba> r321: i'm surprised it isn't there already, intel stuff is usually released quite fast
<acidrain> and when i delete it. it says inserted successfully
<jackarg> escott: you think you can help me without reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> escott: it won't really,  he just suggested going back to 12.04, but I did say that the issue with 12.10 can probably have that fixed I just didn't know the details
<gazzwi86> if I'm adding a site to my server once I have done a2ensite do I still need to add the url to /etc/hosts?
<sebsebseb> escott: 12.04 should work though
<escott> !nomodeset | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<r321> Are all Intel's graphics card drivers for Linux opensource, by the way?
<hubahuba> acidrain: ah, phpmyadmin in it's wisdom didn't include a "drop db if exist", but htat is manageable
<sebsebseb> escott: I assume jackarg wants a working Ubuntu, and the version be it 12.10 or 12.04 doesn't matter that much
<hubahuba> r321: intel themselves make the graphics drivers
<acidrain> hubahuba, so any fix?
<hubahuba> opensource and everything
<r321> Oh, cool.
<sebsebseb> jackarg: I said I could help you set up a seperate /home if you install 12.04, but the actsaul issue your having with 12.10 can be fixed as well, I Just don't know the details on how tod o that
<hubahuba> probably you can get an upstream kernel from kernel.org and everything will be hunkydory
<hubahuba> acidrain: when you manually drop the database in conflict, why does it fail again?
<acidrain> hubahuba, hang on
<jackarg> escott: What do i do with nomodest?
<jackarg> sebsebseb: I'm gonna try fixing it before ;)
<escott> jackarg, have you tried it?
 * sebsebseb goes to watch TV, it's not 2009 or 2010  when I would get sucked into doing this a lot helping here etc
<bazhang> sebsebseb, stop that
<jackarg> how do i try it escott?
<hubahuba> r321: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_hd4000_ivybridge&num=1 if you want 12 page analysis of linux hd4000 performance :-D
<escott> jackarg, there are instructions in the link
<sebsebseb> bazhang: sorry
<r321> hubahuba: Thanks!
<acidrain> hubahuba, this is why: CREATE DATABASE `information_schema` DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_general_ci;
<acidrain> i accidentally exported the information_schema. which i cannot delete
<acidrain> it just stops there
<sebsebseb> jackarg: good luck with your issue
<hubahuba> acidrain: open the dump in an editor, delete all the lines about information_schema
<hubahuba> it's just a text file
<hubahuba> (make a copy)
<jackarg> thanks
<MoPac> Just reassuring myself: if I do a cut-and-paste of a file through nautilus and cancel it in the middle, it will always have a full file at the origin and a partial file at the destination, right? It won't delete the file at source until it's fully copied?
<elwood> I just installed openoffice with sudo apt-get but now I can't run or find it. Help?
<MoPac> elwood: have you tried typing "writer" in the dash?
<lb27> MoPac: I thought it removed the partial
<elwood> MoPac: in the terminal? it says cammand "writer" not found
<hubahuba> elwood: oowriter, or oo<tab> for all varieties
<escott> jackarg, if that doesn't work then we can look at other things, but modesetting is one of the more recent and problematic features
<MoPac> lb27: I'm really just checking on the origin file
<jackarg> escott: I'll get back to you im trying it out
<lb27> MoPac: fill a file with /dev/urandom and test?
<MoPac> I just want to be extra sure that I'm not cutting the file in half if I stop it
<elwood> MoPac: it's not installed? I ran sudo apt-get openoffice.org, that should've installed it, yes?
<hubahuba> MoPac: i don't think you'll find such nautilus expertise here now. make a testcase with some md5sums and reproduce?
<MoPac> elwood: sorry, I was referring to the dash rather than the terminal -- the button at the top of the left launcher panel
<hubahuba> elwood: i thought it was replaced by libreoffice in recent versions?
<Penorsaurus> can anyone help me install gtx 560 drivers on ubuntu 12.10?
<MoPac> hubahuba: he's manually installed openoffice
<hubahuba> oowriter --help
<hubahuba> LibreOffice 3.6
<hubahuba> oh. oh well. have fun.
<jackarg> escott: sorry I'm relatively a newbie and i still dont get how to use nomodeset
<MoPac> elwood: when you ran sudo apt-get openoffice.org, what did the terminal say?
<MoPac> elwood: sorry, I mean I assume you ran "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" or whatever the name of the package is
<elwood> MoPac: alot... it downloaded files from libreoffice so I think it got the most recent version...
<elwood> MoPac: yeah
<MoPac> ahh okay, so you installed libreoffice
<MoPac> so if you click on the dash button and type "writer' , what happens?
<MoPac> elwood: do any programs come up in the dash?
<elwood> MoPac: I'm trying to find the dash... :|
<manu88> hello and good night
<MoPac> elwood: do you have a panel on the left side of your screen with icons?
<elwood> MoPac: no... I'm using Lubuntu if that helps
<hubahuba> elwood: my windows-button triggers it here
<manu88> somebody can help? I like to know how connect with a chat in sweeden
<elwood> MoPac: no such luck
<MoPac> elwood: I don't have experience with Lubuntu, but here's another place you can check.  Can you open the folder /usr/share/applications ?
<JojoBlue> hi
<s_faraday> hi
<JojoBlue> can i get some help with changing my admin password
<JojoBlue> ?
<MoPac> elwood: Let me know if you're having trouble navigating there with a file browser, and I'll give you a terminal command to try
<s_faraday> how can i upload a file using FTP in ubuntu 12.10
<hubahuba> elwood: you should have /usr/bin/lowriter, a symlink pointing to lowriter
<hubahuba> uhm, oowriter, pointing at lowriter
<s_faraday> is nautilus has this option?
<JojoBlue> How can I change my admin password without knowing what it is?
<MoPac> s_faraday: You can use an FTP program like Filezilla to do this
<hubahuba> JojoBlue: sudo su - <- and then passwd
<MoPac> s_faraday: or you can mount the FTP server like a folder and open with nautilus
<auronandace> !noroot | hubahuba
<ubottu> hubahuba: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zimzum_> what up ubuntu, how come i can't get nvidia drivers GT355m, i'm on 12.04
<hubahuba> oh. what do you do if your boot asks you to fsck?
<Dantas_> Hello
<JojoBlue> I have tried sudu su
<JojoBlue> it already has a password on it
<dpb__> JojoBlue: do you mean you user password or your root password?  What exactly is failing?
<Dantas_> How do I sort the apps shortcut in dash?
<xiaoma> Qroot
<xiaoma> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<s_faraday> MoPac: thanks, would u please explain the second way?
<hubahuba> goddamit no root is imbecile. all unix filessystems need an fsck.
<MoPac> s_faraday: One basic way is to open nautilus and go to file -> connect to server
<Cavisty> http://ustre.am/OZNp
<Cavisty> live dnb
<MoPac> s_faraday: If you'd like to set up and customize bookmarks to server locations that you mount, one way of doing that is to use a program called Gigolo
<hubahuba> Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)
<hubahuba> Next check after:         Tue Jul 16 14:27:30 2013
<auronandace> !fsck | hubahuba
<ubottu> hubahuba: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<doomlord> does ubuntu work on the lenovo yoga or any other win8 hybrid laptop/tablet
<DJones> Cavisty: If thats an Ubuntu problem, explain it in the channel, people won't click on random urls
<hubahuba> auronandace: so the interval has passed and on next boot it starts an fsck. it runs into a problem. it asks: enter root pw to fix manually or reboot. what do you do?
<hubahuba> reinstall?
<hubahuba> go cry because you followed these stupid instructions?
<hubahuba> (fix manually is almost always fsck -y
<LJSeinfeld> trying to figure out how to run a command at login, (better yet when the network up) not having much success… what is the proper place / method to do this in ubuntu ?
<raedov> hello guys , Coulde anyone help me please on SSH ?
<xy-cloud> raedov: yes, what's your problem?
<LJSeinfeld> command I need to run is mount_afp 'afp://USER:PASSWORD@plex.local/MediaRAID' ~/MediaRAID
<raedov> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i also install lubuntu in virtualbox to try ssh
<JojoBlue> I need the user password which has already been established.I do not know what that password is.
<dpb__> hubahuba: you can override init parameters in grub and bypass the password check.  Or boot a live CD.  I believe this is the supported way to get around that very rare  problem.
<hubahuba> auronandace: you're absolutely right about ubuntu's policy in this area though, I'll go kick some other dead horses.
<MoPac> s_faraday: Is the nautilus wizard thingy working for you?
<LJSeinfeld> on 12.04
<raedov> and i install ssh on both of them
<JojoBlue> how can I change it?
<raedov> from lubuntu i install gigolo , when i choose connect to server and put the ip and password it's connected and i can see the home folder
<lb27> LJSeinfeld: cron?
<dpb__> JojoBlue: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  <- first link when googling "ubuntu reset password"
<dpb__> JojoBlue: that should work...
<LJSeinfeld> I'm open to anything.. I was trying this http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<s_faraday> MopaC: hum, what do u mean?
<raedov> when i so the same thing in ubuntu from nautilus , there is a message appear  ssh program unexpectedly exited
<LJSeinfeld> mounting as afp (it is a mac share) due to smb mounting woes (error 22)…
<raedov> xy-cloud : any idea ?
<s_faraday> mopac: i open nautilus and press ctrl+l bottoms
<s_faraday> but when i insert my ftp adress
<s_faraday> it has an error
<LJSeinfeld> note I'm not very advanced in the world of linux, so I'm struggling a bit to get this figured out
<lb27> LJSeinfeld: I run sshfs on reboot with my user's cron, so try crontab -e and add the command @reboot if you want to test?
<xy-cloud> raedov: hmm, no
<JojoBlue> dpb i found those instructions earlier and i tried them and they did not work for me. For some reason I am unable to load up the grub
<raedov> *_*
<JojoBlue> how to i reboot into recovery mode?
<raedov> do you know how can i sharing files between two linux machine like ubuntu and lubuntu for example ?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld:  Sorry I missed some of your conversation, but have you tried just using "startup applications" ?
<s_faraday> MoPac: http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/0uf705n7nytq1tiv5hgt.png
<hubahuba> dpb__: let's say my laptop's battery died again. my filesystem slightly hosed, but nothing a fsck -y won't fix. bypassing the fsck isn't an option, since it won't mount. I can't burn a cd because my laptop is dead. sudo just won't cut it always. I can see that someone needing to know fsck -y might know how to set a root pw. but still.
<LJSeinfeld> MoPac -- is there a such thing in linux?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: yep, type "startup applications" in dash
<LJSeinfeld> and I can point it to a .sh file?
<s_faraday> MoPac: looks like it searches home directory for my ftp link
<hubahuba> LJSeinfeld: /etc/rc.local is a classic place for startup scripts, if it's still around
<LJSeinfeld> tried that…. no deals
<elwood> MoPac: Thanks for your help. I'm going to try to install writer seperatly.
<s_faraday> MoPac: and said unable to find
<LJSeinfeld> (although there's no way of knowing if I did it right… )
<MoPac> s_faraday: When you clicked "connect to server," did it give you a dialogue where you input the server info?
<LJSeinfeld> except that it wouldn't work
<MoPac> elwood: were you able to look in the applicatoins folder and see if it was there?
<elwood> MoPac: Where's that?
<Scognito> what is the channel for asking information about qtcreator or building ubuntu phone apps?
<s_faraday> MoPac: no
<MoPac> elwood:  /usr/share/applications
<rzyz85fr> why /usr/bin/gawk is so heavy against sed?
<MoPac> elwood: you can also try /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<LJSeinfeld> aimed startup applications at my .sh file…gonna restart it and see if it works
<MoPac> s_faraday: What version of Ubuntu / nautilus are you running?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: You might need to make sure
<jackarg> escott: so i did it but theres still this pending line of code for the graphical portion (ctrl alt f7)
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: that the .sh file is executable as a program
<LJSeinfeld> chmod +x'd it… good enough?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: or make sure that your line includes a command (./ for executing an .sh file?)
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: should be fine I think but I'm definitely no expert
<s_faraday> MoPac: i don't know
<s_faraday> MoPac: how can i know that?
<lb27> could call it with bash, but i normally throw things in /usr/bin/ and chmod 755 it, not sure if that's sane or not
<jackarg> escott are you there?
<MoPac> s_faraday: can you open a terminal?
<LJSeinfeld> it's both cool and a learning-curve problem that there are so many ways to accomplish something in linux… you can read until your eyes pop out when searching for tips
<s_faraday> MoPac: yes
<MoPac> s_faraday: in terminal, type nautilus --version
<elwood> MoPac: hmm. In app-install/desktop there are libreoffice files but they don't execute.
<LJSeinfeld> hey-- does Xbuntu have a startup applications program too?
<elwood> MoPac: There's nothing relevant in applications
<LJSeinfeld> it worked =D
<lb27> LJSeinfeld: yes, it has a place to add things
<jackarg> can anyone here help me with fixing a black screen issue in 12.10??
<s_faraday> MoPac: GNOME nautilus 3.6.3
<LJSeinfeld> this machine is a single core atom net top… it's decent in front of it… but VNCing to it is slower than snot
<LJSeinfeld> VNCing into xubuntu  was very responsive
<lb27> LJSeinfeld: settings -> settings manager -> session and startup -> application autostart
<MoPac> s_faraday:  hmm, so I actually have an earlier version, nautilus , 3.4.1, but when I click file -> connect to server, I get a GUI that asks me to choose between SSH, FTP, etc, and enter the information
<basiclaser> hey chaps is there a way to save all the open windows and applications i have now, and set them to automatically open on startup in their current positions?
<MoPac> s_faraday: I think what I'd recommnd you try is gigolo
<MoPac> s_faraday: sudo apt-get install gigolo
<patholio> has anyone got any advice about how to fix broken packages?
<LJSeinfeld> ok … now I just have to figure out how to make this thing connect to my VPN service at boot …
<jackarg> can ANYONE please help me with a 12.10 black screen error??
<LJSeinfeld> gigolo made me want to stab myself in the eyes
<LJSeinfeld> could never get a local mount point for a share in gigolo
<lb27> LJSeinfeld: eh, I thought it was ok, but like I said i'm an sshfs man now
<LJSeinfeld> I also tried sshfs… my 'mount' showed up as a unknown file..
<MoPac> s_faraday: It's true what Seinfeld said (I also had issues getting a local mount point for my FTP destination).  But unless you need other applications to find the FTP server (e.g., you're trying to tell Crashplan to put a backup there or somesuch), Gigolo did work well at letting me browse and copy files to the FTP
<MoPac> And it's very easy and visual
<LJSeinfeld> --but the cool part is when I tried to delete it.. it did some damage to the share… actually started deleting folders recursively there… folders that I couldn't access via the file manager
<MoPac> elwood: If you have a .desktop file that won't execute, I'm not sure then
<basiclaser> hey chaps is there a way to save all the open windows and applications i have now, and set them to automatically open on startup in their current positions?
<LJSeinfeld> I'm migrating my SABnzbd box over to linux… but the drive it's going to work in is elsewhere on my LAN… so I need that share to show up as local on the linux box
<MoPac> Have you tried the installation command again just to see what it says?  sudo apt-get install libreoffice (libreoffice-core?  Whatever the package is)
<lb27> basiclaser: I thought they prompted for that when logging off ubuntu, i'm in xubuntu and it has a place where I can save the session in the settings.
<LJSeinfeld> trying to squeak back some performance as windows is very slow on the machine (plus I'm not a huge fan of windows)…
<s_faraday> MoPac: ok, thanks to answer me
<s_faraday> i will try gigolo
<LJSeinfeld> any python seems to suck on windows as well
<basiclaser> lb27, thanks!
<LJSeinfeld> err and python
<MoPac> basiclaser: I don't know about doing that in one fell swoop, but it can be done in one way I know.  You can use "startup applications" to open the programs
<multipack> hi all can anyone advise on how to delete folders which are in german, i can see them listed but when i try and delete them i get an error saying directory cant be found
<MoPac> basiclaser: And you can use gdevilspie to save window locations, although it can be a bit of a blunt instrument
<MoPac> Does anybody know if you can set window geometry in a command line that starts an application
<MoPac> ?
<basiclaser> hrmm yesok
<hubahuba> multipack: old challenge. install mc, "midnight commander", and select them for deletion.
<basiclaser> i got my setup just right so i want to save it in the sweet spot ^ ^
<lb27> basiclaser: done a backup yet?
<multipack> thanks hubahuba
<basiclaser> lb27, funny you say that, i just checked and it said it failed because my backup location was too small
<MoPac> basiclaser: Well, if you use gdevilspie, you can use its "get" function to import all the information about a currently open window, and then you can set it to do those same things to a new window that opens in the future and has the same program name, window name, etc
<basiclaser> MoPac, OR i just never turn my laptop off again :P
<MoPac> One caution about gdevilspie: I've found it difficult in the GUI to make it understand "AND" logic: i.e., only do this to a window whose application is Thunderbird AND whose window name includes "Write:".  But you can find the config files that gdevilspie creates and edit them manually to do that
<Dantas_> How do I sort the apps shortcut in dash?
<zimzum_> so i downloaded drivers from nvidia.  I can't get them to open, any sugg.
<MoPac> Dantas_: Click and hold, then drag
<cairne> how do i modify dpkg --get-selection to output in a way that i can page through the items, currently it turns into a long list and scrolls off to fast
<MoPac> Dantas_: I've also grown quite fond of a program called "drawers" which lets you group the dash applications
<lb27> cairne: dpkg --get-selection | more ?
<MoPac> Dantas_: Sorry, I was talking about the launcher -- I don't know if you meant the actual dash window or just the left-hand panel (launcher)
<Dantas_> Well I mean the first part right when you click the ubuntu logo, not the actual applications part
<elwood> MoPac: Thanks for your help all the same.
<Dantas_> dash window
<Dantas_> mopac
<MoPac> elwood: Did a reinstall do anything?
<MoPac> or did it just say you had the latest version?
<elwood> MoPac: yeah, it's installing... still
<cairne> lb27: thank you! thats exactly what I was looking for
<MoPac> elwood: cool, there was probably just an error on your first install, or the openoffice version pointer is screwed up
<elwood> MoPac: ah. Bummer, it took forever the first time.
<s_faraday> MoPac: finally i connect to my host through gigolo
<MoPac> Dantas_: Do you mean that you want to sort the lenses (the things on the bottom that filter or get different content)?  Or do you want to sort the types of results that come when you start typing in the dash?
<lb27> cairne: here's more about redirection http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<MoPac> s_faraday: glad to hear
<s_faraday> MoPac: it uses firefox ?
<zimzum_> i click the m  after download,  but  then window says, gedit not resonding
<Dantas_> zimzum_: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<cairne> lb27: oh thats awesome, I forgot I could direct i/o to a file
<MoPac> s_faraday: in Gigolo, go to edit - preferences
<Dantas_> mopac: Just sort/remove the shortcuts
<MoPac> s_faraday: in the file manager preference, type "nautilus" or whatever program you use for that
<Dantas_> for example i have system test in there, i don't use it that often
<lb27> cairne: I mention it because I couldn't remember if dpkg outputed that information to stdout or stderr
<MoPac> Dantas_: sorry, I don't know about placing permanent shortcuts in the dash
<basiclaser> MoPac, ok thanks, ill think ill avoid for now until im feeling less noob
<MoPac> Dantas_: are they appearing under a heading like "recent programs" or such?
<Dantas_> mopac: yeah sort of
<MoPac> basiclaser: If you do find out a good way to save a whole bunch of apps and windows at once, please come back and let me know
<MoPac> basiclaser: since I want the same thing and am also pretty n00bish
<Dantas_> Because it changes accordingly the programs i use
<MoPac> Dantas_: So if you go to your "privacy" settings menu in the Ubuntu settings program
<lb27> MoPac: complicated xautomation script?
<zimzum_> Dantas  Thx!! : )
<MoPac> Dantas_: In that privacy settings menu you can tell it not to remember activity and clear what it has stored
<MoPac> lb27: I might be up for a complicated xautomation script, sure
<jackarg> is someone able to help me PLEASE I really need help about a black screen issue in ubuntu 12.10
<MoPac> lb27: I'd love to be able to click on a script called "game mode" and close a whole bunch of stuff, pause my backups, etc
<s_faraday> MoPac: it works
<s_faraday> thanks so much!
<s_faraday> God bless u
<s_faraday> MoPac: :-D
<MoPac> lb27: or "office mode" and start all kinds of communications and other applications in all the right places
<Dantas_> mopac yeah it cleaned the whole thing
<MoPac> s_faraday: no problem.  Remember that you might have difficulty with accessing that ftp folder from applications that are not nautilus.  If you need another program to be able to find the folder, you may have to use something different
<MoPac> s_faraday: But supposedly you will have a folder in your home directory called .gvfs where there may be a link to your FTP folder
<MoPac> s_faraday: If it's not there, you will find the link somewhere like /usr/share/gvfs
<MoPac> Dantas_: good to hear
<Dantas_> mopac thank you :)
<s_faraday> thanks again MoPac
<neo31> Hello, we have been working on scribus for long hours and we are stuck with some errors you can find on http://pastebin.com/M0Jmyf8Q . We need also a mentor to help ubuntu-tn introduce packaging to north africa
<alusion> Hello I'm currently in audacity and there's alot of recording device options, how can I verify which one I should use to record?
<ClientAlive> is there any way to zero in on what chipset is on my motherboard? I tried lspci but get what looks like generic information.
<bravis> is there an issue that causes the bar to dissapear? or upgrede issues?
<LJSeinfeld> anyone here have experience in connecting to openVPN via the gui?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: I've just set this up yesterday
<LJSeinfeld> it seems to want .pem files as certificates…. I have .ovpn files…
<ylli> k
<LJSeinfeld> I can connect via the command line.. but would like to set up an auto connect -- MoPac does yours auto connect?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: my files are .key and it still accepts them because the contents are right
<madprops> what can i use to enable the display to a tv using hdmi with a hd4000 card?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: are you using the network manager gui?
<LJSeinfeld> hmm lemme see
<LJSeinfeld> yep
<LJSeinfeld> user certificate?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: So, firstly, the good people at #openvpn told me that the network manager GUI tends to screw up creating the openvpn configuration files and that it's better to use the program openvpn-confgen
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: But it should still work well enough for you to at least test it
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: So do you have just a single file called blahblah.ovpn ?
<LJSeinfeld> yep
<LJSeinfeld> 1 per server that I can choose
<LJSeinfeld> so I have a bunch -- but only want to use 1
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: First, do you have an OpenVPN tab in the network manager screen?
<LJSeinfeld> yep
<MoPac> Have you tried the "import" button and pointed it at your .ovpn file?
<LJSeinfeld> don't see an import button..
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: one sec
<callbox47> There's a bug in network manager that doesn't handle .ovpn files with embedded keys
<MoPac> callbox47: do you know a newer solution than http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1353796.html
<ylli> what yor're doing people today :
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: that link is for you as well
<ylli> a ka naj shqipe qitu ??
<callbox47> I had to edit the .ovpn file and manually take out the key and crt and save them as files.  Looking for the instructions I used.
<LJSeinfeld> tried the import… didn't import everything… still wants key files
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: If you open the file, can you see in plain text the contents?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: If so, it could just be a matter of copy-pasting it out into new files
<LJSeinfeld> ok -- let me make sure i'm in the correct place
<LJSeinfeld> I clicked on the network icon at the top right of my screen an am trying to set up a new vpn connection from there
<LJSeinfeld> or is there another network manager application I'm missing somewhere
<LJSeinfeld> ?
<callbox47> LJSeinfeld: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/606365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606365 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "client.ovpn file is not completely imported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MoPac> callbox47: While we're on the topic, do you know an easy way of preventing network manager from storing the password for the client key?
<LJSeinfeld> callbox47 -- do you know if I can just rename the file to a .key file then?
<nyuszika7h> hi, I was wondering if there is any way to get nouveaufb working with nvidia? vesafb works with it (even though it's not a really safe way - I've had no problems so far).
<LJSeinfeld> -- off to try…
<callbox47> LJSeinfeld: here's the instructions I used.  http://howto.praqma.net/ubuntu/vpn/openvpn-access-server-client-on-ubuntu
<callbox47> MoPac: I don't know about the password storing
<urielsalis> I have an idea where i post it?
<MoPac> callbox47: do .ovpn files include all the config options as well as the keys?
<bekks> Hopefully they dont include the keys.
<callbox47> On my VPN, there's an option to embed, or you get a zip with four files.
 * urielsalis wants to now where i post an idea
<MoPac> urielsalis: It depends on what your idea is about
<LJSeinfeld> call box --thanks -- I[ll check in a minute and report back
<ejv> urielsalis: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: callbox47: Just reiterating that when it comes to most of the vpn config, #openvpn was quite strenuous on the point that the config file should ideally be created manually or with openvpn-confgen rather than by Ubuntu's network manager GUI
<LJSeinfeld> is openvpn-confgen already installed --or do I need to go get it?
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: https://forums.openvpn.net/topic4683.html
<MoPac> LJSeinfeld: I got it using subversion
<MoPac> Again, though, I think you should be able to test it out just fine using network manage
<DeadMG> hey all
<DeadMG> just to make sure I'm in the right place, this is the Ubuntu support channel/chat/thingy, right?
<MoPac> DeadMG: yep
<ejv> DeadMG: topic
<DeadMG> oh yeah
<LJSeinfeld> mopac --thanks
<DeadMG> :P
<DeadMG> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from Windows, and the Windows installer runs fine
<LJSeinfeld> It doesn't like my oven files… so I need to do the conversion to key files
<DeadMG> but when I try to boot Ubuntu, it just loads GRUB.
<DeadMG> I found an answer on askubuntu saying you might have to use ls to look around the filesystem and find the bootable file for it
<ejv> every IRC channel has a topic and and an accompanying set of guidelines; get in the habit of checking the topic when you join a new channel
<DeadMG> but when I tried to ls the hard drives, it complained that it was a non-recognized filesystem
<MoPac> DeadMG: are you in Windows now?
<DeadMG> yeah
<DeadMG> I'm not using Windows 7 or UEFI
<DeadMG> uh, Windows 8
<ejv> !enter | DeadMG
<ubottu> DeadMG: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DeadMG> sorry.
<DeadMG> I don't usually use IRC
<MoPac> DeadMG: Windows does not natively understand the filesystems that Linux installs tend to use (which are ext2/3/4)
<MoPac> DeadMG: There are drivers you can get to help with this, but that wouldn't be my first choice for diagnosing this problem.
<DeadMG> yeah, I figured that, but it's GRUB that's having a problem, not Windows, I mean, I just have an NTFS partition like every other guy using Windows
<MoPac> DeadMG: Have you had a look in your Windows partition manager?
<ejv> DeadMG: I'd start by reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and see if you missed something
<MoPac> DeadMG: When you boot and get to the GRUB screen, what are the options it gives you?
<DeadMG> nothing, just a terminal. It said "Push TAB for commands", and I found a list, and tried some of them, but they either did nothing or required arguments (without mentioning what those should be)- the only one I could get to work was ls.
<ejv> sounds like a busybox rescue console
<MoPac> The thing that I would do here is to boot from a live CD or live USB of Ubuntu and work from in there
<DeadMG> unfortunately, I don't have access to any removable media right now, so a live CD or USB isn't an option
<MoPac> DeadMG: no USB stick around at all?
<bekks> DeadMG: Those are your only options.
<Raptors> http://evernote.com/corp/news/password_reset.php
<Raptors> if anyone uses evernote change your pass
<Raptors> they got hacked
<DeadMG> no- and I see. I did have a USB stick a while ago but misplaced it :( haven't needed a USB or CD in a long time
<MoPac> DeadMG: I think you might have one more option, depending on whether the filesystem that has been used for the Ubuntu installation is ext2, ext3, or ext4.  There is the program ext2fsd , which is for Windows
<DeadMG> didn't you say that Windows doesn't understand any of the Linux filesystems?
<MoPac> With it, Windows can read/write ext2 filesystems, read and force write to ext3, and may or may not also do something with ext4
<MoPac> DeadMG: ext2fsd is an add-on driver for Windows to get it to try to understand them
<DeadMG> cause the folder that the Ubuntu installer created seems to be opening fine in the Windows Installer
<MoPac> If it works for you, then you may be able to read/edit the GRUB config files and other boot files to see where the problem is
<DeadMG> there's a ubuntu/install/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ejv> DeadMG: he said they don't *natively* support it
<ejv> < MoPac> DeadMG: Windows does not natively understand the filesystems that Linux installs tend to use (which are ext2/3/4)
<ejv> adverbs matter
<DeadMG> yeah, I didn't install any extras in this regard; perhaps the Wubi installer does?
<MoPac> DeadMG: Because I'm not familiar with the Windows Ubuntu installer, I'm not sure where that folder actually is.  Is it on the Ubuntu boot partition?
<maxped> how can i batch rename XYZ to Xyz. i have been trying mv with no luck
<DeadMG> I think so
<MoPac> DeadMG: open the Windows partition manager
<DeadMG> I mean, the Wubi installer didn't create a dedicated Ubuntu partition
<DeadMG> it just created a folder on my existing NTFS partition
<MoPac> DeadMG: ah, okay, then I may be out of my depth here -- I'm only used to doing Ubuntu installs with their own boot and root partitions and Windows in a separate one
<MoPac> I didn't even know that was possible
<DeadMG> well, there's a giant 30GB file (the size I requested) here called "root.disk"
<ylli> with the help me since a fool ahhaahhahhahhaahhhahhahaha
<bekks> DeadMG: In that file, there's your Ubuntu wubi install.
<MoPac> DeadMG: First, you probably need to have a look in the grub boot folder that you *can* read and see if there is a problem with the config
<ejv> maxped: man sed
<MoPac> DeadMG: Failing that, you might try installing http://www.ext2fsd.com/ and trying to mount that .disk file
<sifu_> hey folks i am trying to turn the magic_quotes off in my server (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini) but i still see the magic quotes are turned on
<DeadMG> the config opens with echo "Completing the Ubuntu installation.", which I never saw on the screen, so I suspect that it never runs- especially since GRUB said it couldn't read any of my hard disks.
<bekks> sifu_: Did you restart apache2 after modifying that file?
<sifu_> i changed the value to off for all 3 magic_quotes option, restarted the server and still shows it's on
<sifu_> service restart apache2
<sifu_> i saw some questions in stackoverflow and it seems to be just not me...
<ylli> Albanian is any?
<bekks> sifu_: Then you should investigate php_info() to get more information about which init file is being used by php
<MoPac> DeadMG: What else is in there? (under 00 header and 10 Linux)
<sifu_> Loaded Configuration File	/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<ylli> Albanian is any?
<sifu_> bekks, and that is what i edited
<bekks> sifu_: Could you pastebin that file after reviewing it for confidential information?
<DeadMG> MoPac: It seems to imply that there should be some options for continuing the install. I pasted the config http://pastebin.com/YMsLumMT if you want to see it.
<sifu_> bekks, sure
<OerHeks> ylli Shqip (Albanian) : #ubuntu-al
<MoPac> DeadMG: I'm not an expert, but this seems like maybe a problem's been encountered mid-install, and this is some kind of temporary config
<sifu_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/ZgdmSaKW
<sifu_> it's just a test server in my local vagrant box...so nth sensititve really
<bekks> sifu_: Thats not the config of the php.ini in question.
<sifu_> ermm
<DeadMG> yeah, the "Will be modified" thing at the top kinda implies that. I think that the root of the issue is that GRUB can't read the hard drive, and can't find the config to tell it what to do
<MoPac> DeadMG: Have you looked iat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot_boot_into_Ubuntu ?
<DeadMG> hmm, I did have a look, but didn't see that
<DeadMG> I do have the requisite root.disk but I can try running chkdsk and see what it comes up with
<sifu_> bekks, but this is coming from the same server i am making changes
<bekks> DeadMG: chkdsk will not help you in any way.
<MoPac> DeadMG: There's also https://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/ and http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/ - I don't have experience with those
<bekks> sifu_: And still, I asked for the content of the php.ini :)
<sifu_> ohhh
<sifu_> gawd i am being an idiot..srry
<sifu_> just a moment
<LJSeinfeld> callbox47  http://howto.praqma.net/ubuntu/vpn/openvpn-access-server-client-on-ubuntu works
<DeadMG> well, it could be related to the *other* boot-related problem I've been having. After I installed a Ubuntu VM, I played with it for a while, then deleted it- but the Ubuntu option never went away. I wonder if my boot table is plain corrupted or something?
<sifu_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/GHtwhmvg
<sifu_> bekks, i added those last 3 lines in desperation
<sifu_> the ini file comes from /etc/php5/apache2/
<bekks> sifu_: That file is just broken.
<sifu_> erm in what sense except those last 3 lines
<bekks> sifu_: Put the ; back in front of all "3 values". There are no 3 values - but only 1. The three lines are suggestions.
<sifu_> okey my bad...i edited that too indespration
<bekks> sifu_: magic_quotes_gpc = Off
<bekks> sifu_: Thats the only line you need.
<DeadMG> going to reboot and take a poke at GRUB again
<sifu_> bekks, did all of that and still nth
<LJSeinfeld> so now that i have openVPN setup in network manager -- how do I make it start up when the machine starts?  I see a 'connect automatically' check box there.. but that looks too easy…
<foo1> #samba-technical
<bekks> sifu_: So what does your config look like now?
<sifu_> just a moment let me pastebin it
<sifu_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Q6uqBMgC
<bekks> sifu_: Go to line 99 and start fixing your previous error on the other sections :)
<sifu_> okey
<maxped> ejv: thanks. that looks like something that will take some time to wrap my head around.
<sifu_> bekks, duhhh thank you good sir
<bekks> sifu_: you're welcome :)
<sifu_> why wouldn't the server warn me i messed up
<sifu_> i was under the impression that it would
<sifu_> so never though to think about it
<DeadMG> nah- GRUB won't play any ball since it can't read my hard drives. Guess I'll have to wait until I can find some removable storage. Don't suppose you can boot off an iso stored on iPhone or something like that? :P
<bekks> DeadMG: No, you cant.
<MoPac> DeadMG: You might be able to load something onto the SD card, but it's a lot more grief than doing a USB
<ActionParsnip> deadmg: grub can boot ISOs so as long as Grub can get to the storage then yes it is possible
<MoPac> DeadMG: In the meantime, see if ext2fsd can mount your .disk file as a linux partition
<ActionParsnip> deadmg: its just not easy
<MoPac> MoPac: Although I would agree that it seems more likely your problem is in the boot folder you can read rather than in the .disk area that you can't read at the moment
<DeadMG> MoPac: Frustratingly, despite the fact that I have 310GB free on that HDD even after the 30GB for Ubuntu, it seems that Windows can't find more than 1GB spare for another partition.
<MoPac> DeadMG: you don't need to actually create any new partitions
<MoPac> DeadMG: ext2fsd has a mount manager, and you can point it to the file and tell it that it's a linux partition
<MoPac> DeadMG: or just that it's an ext filesystem area
<tytt> hello. i have a shell and i want to install sBNC on it. how to do it ?
<MoPac> DeadMG: It will then mount the file as a drive with its own drive letter (sorry for the /enter)
<jrib> tytt: sbnc is in the repositories; use apt
<jrib> !software | tytt
<ubottu> tytt: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<necku> I installed ubuntu 12.04 dual boot on my macbook pro. I'm used to type alt+shift+8 and +9 for curly braces, but i doesn't work.. how can I adjust to this behaviour in ubuntu?
<DeadMG> MoPac: It would do that, if it actually shipped with an installer. The readme references an executable that doesn't exist and the setup bat file which another readme claims should do it errors out. I guess it's just one of those days :P
<MoPac> DeadMG: did you get the exe from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/files/Ext2fsd/0.51/ ?
<DeadMG> MoPac: Oh, no, I grabbed one of the zip thingies. Thanks.
<MoPac> It may be that you have to tweak something in windows to get it to work (test mode), but try that exe first
<SrPx> So I've just set up ubuntu on a VPS. Which is the right software to get an apache server running, with mysql and phpmyadmin? Xampp?
<jrib> !lamp | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<tony_lech> Is there a good guide on how to set up something to be managed by the 'service' command? Wanted to get a teamspeak server going on my server
<SrPx> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Allard> hello
<jrib> !upstart | tony_lech
<ubottu> tony_lech: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> tony_lech: read the upstart cookbook
<Allard> Libre Office won't start
<necku> my right alt-key works like on a mac, but not my left... how can I change this?
<tony_lech> jrib: thanks!
<Allard> how do I start it
<Allard> please
<Allard> will someone answer
<jrib> !helpme | Allard
<ubottu> Allard: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> allard: try running it from terminal. the output may help
<SrPx> jrib: ty meant to you *
<Allard> what is the command
<[1]Nick> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> allard: libreoffice
<Allard> this is what I get:
<Allard> /usr/bin/libreoffice: 49: cd: can't cd to lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 ���../lib/libreoffice/program
<Allard> /usr/bin/libreoffice: 156: exec: /usr/bin/oosplash: not found
<bekks> !paste > Allard
<ubottu> Allard, please see my private message
<Allard> ok
<Allard> I saw it
<Allard> it is two lines only
<ActionParsnip> necku: if you run xev in terminal. Does the key create events?
<Allard> did it help
<Allard> what do I do now
<necku> ActionParsnip yes
<Allard> it used to work
<ActionParsnip> allard: please use pastebinit to give the output of:  apt-csche policy libreoffice; lsb_release -a
<Allard> ok
<nichlas> apt-cache*
<ActionParsnip> necku: you could use xmodmap to set the functionality of the key
<bekks> Allard: "apt-cache policy libreoffice".
<bekks> There was a typo above.
<ActionParsnip> nichlas: thanks
<ActionParsnip> typing on this tablet isnt great
<necku> ActionParsnip, so there's no "make the layout kind on mac-like" already? :) ....
<necku> *kind of
<ActionParsnip> necku: i guess not. you'll find people want to benefit from their mac tax :-)
<Allard> here it is the link:
<Allard> http://pastebin.com/08piJdE2
<Allard> bekks
<Nephro> How do I unpack the filesystem off a live usb dist?
<Nephro> without booting it
<bekks> Allard: I guess the raring support can be in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> allard: raring isnt supported here til release day. ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> allard: if you cant fix stuff like this you probably shouldnt use prerelease. its nit ready and not stable
<Allard> alright
<Allard> but I am already using it
<nintet> i have a cortex A8 tablet, what version of ubuntu can i install?
<Allard> plus it worked before
<Allard> with the last install of raring
<Allard> just this one won't work
<ActionParsnip> allard: support is in #ubuntu+1 until release day. the top of the channel says this when you joined the channel
<Allard> noone answers there
<Allard> noone writes
<escott> Nephro, i believe its just a gzip, either that or a squashfs
<ActionParsnip> allard: doesnt make it supported here
<Nephro> escott, how do I uncompress squashfs
<ActionParsnip> allard: i suggest you run: ubuntu-bug libtroffice   and report the bug
<nintet> can i install ubuntu on this tablet ?
<escott> Nephro, i would search for mount squashfs or mount casper. im sure that will get you some instructions
<Maccer> Anyone know where I can look up the maintainer for a certain package or what guidelines I need to follow so I can take over? There's a package here that hasn't been updated in quite a bit even though both there is a higher stable and unstable version. (It's an audio player)
<Allard> it said the package libre office does not exist
<ActionParsnip> nintet: its just an ARM CPU so I'd imagine its possible
<ActionParsnip> allard: the search your packages for the right name and repoet the bug for that package
<Maccer> Ah apparently Debian Multimedia Maintainers maintain it.
<Allard> actually it was written erroneously above that is why
<Allard> now it is ok
<ActionParsnip> allard: sweet. when the bug gets fixed the application will then work
<Allard> ok
<Allard> thanks
<Nephro> Where do the livecds keep the stuff that /home contains after boot?
<bekks> Nephro: They dont keep it, it is lost after shutdown.
<Nephro> no, it's a persistent system
<bekks> Nephro: The it is stored in the partition you've created when creating the persistent live media.
<Nephro> well, it has a 700mb squash fs partition, but it's home folder is empty
<Kiril> guys
<Kiril>   Your system does not provide a working zlib compression library. The
<Kiril>   compress module will therefore be disabled.
<Kiril> what package i need to prevent this message ?
<bekks> Kiril: Which Ubuntu are you on? What are you doing that produces that message?
<nafac> is it safe to chmod 0777 /var/www?
<Fantastic_> Who likes Black Sabbath here?
<bekks> Nephro: No. Not at all.
<Nephro> bekks, no what?
<Fantastic_> I want to uninstall some packages of my O.S.
<bekks> Nephro: That will allow everyone accessing your webserver to modify files, even external users.
<Kiril> 12.04
<Nephro> it's nafac bekks
<Fantastic_> AD DC is very good too....
<bekks> Nephro: Sorry :)
<bekks> nafac: No. No at all...
<Nephro> bekks, for that, help me with my problem
<Kiril> bekks
<delinquentme> Ok so I want to run a search for all the files in a system ending in .conf ... and then grep those files for a given string "DocumentRoot"
<Kiril> eggdrop
<nell> My ubuntu is completely frozen, can't even go into tty
<nell> is it time to force shutdown
<Fantastic_> From terminal, can I just write the list?
<bekks> delinquentme: grep -ri yourstring *.conf
<Fantastic_> Of programs to uninstall?
<lenny__> anyone have an issue with getting a black screen on login for 12.04 after updating the kernel to 3.6. It loads the grub then a black screen but if i hit enter it goes to the log in like normal I haven't been able to find anyone with the same issue googling.
<Fantastic_> Eg: vlc vlc-plugin amarok grub kernel
<Nephro> bekks, can initrd.img keep the persistent stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image precise
<bekks> Nephro: I dont think so.
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.38.46 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<delinquentme> bekks, no go ... also shouldn't I be piping something?
<Kiril> any solution ?
<bekks> delinquentme: That works perfectly over here.
<ActionParsnip> lenny_: precise doesnt use 3.6 kernel
<bekks> Kiril: Not without more details.
<bekks> !details > Kiril
<ubottu> Kiril, please see my private message
<delinquentme> bekks, grep "DocumentRoot" -ri *.conf
<Fantastic_> F** it! Sorry I am angry..
<delinquentme> No such file or directory
<Fantastic_> No one answer me..
<Fantastic_> F**
<bekks> !attitude > Fantastic_
<ubottu> Fantastic_, please see my private message
<artabbb> rr
<bekks> !patience > Fantastic_
<selena2013> if we dont have anwser we cannt anwser lol
<lenny__> ActionParsnip: ya i know it has 3.2 default but i updated it to 3.6 in order to fix a few other problems with a wireless card and a program. just unsupported then? which is fine because it's not an issue that causes real trouble
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: could use: grep -i to make it case insensitive too :-)
<Kiril> bekks, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 i've tried to compiled eggdrop with compress module support on ./configure gives me this : checking for zlib.h... no
<Kiril> it can be more detailed :)
<ActionParsnip> lenny_: kernels not fron the ubuntu repos are not supported here
<Fantastic_> bekks Thank you. I do not need answer anymore.
<delinquentme> grep: /usr/*.conf: No such file or directory ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> fantastic: apt-get can take multiple packages to install as well as remove
<Fantastic_> !grub | Fantastic_
<ubottu> Fantastic_, please see my private message
<bekks> delinquentme: find / -type f -print0 -exec grep -i yourstring "{}" \;
<Fantastic_> !LILO
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Fantastic_> I want LILO ubottu. I know, you aren't intelligent, just a bot..
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme:  grep -R -i documentroot /usr/* | grep conf
<Fantastic_> whatever..
<basiclaser> can someone talk me through how to install 'z' for bash? its a script that jumps to your most common directories when you partially type the location. i downloaded it , and tried to ./ the .sh file, but it said it was to be sourced and not executed. . . any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: is the file marked as executable?
<ActionParsnip> kiril: you can search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip, yeh i checked and tried again, no dice
<ActionParsnip> !find zlib.h
<ubottu> File zlib.h found in autoconf-archive, doc-linux-ja-html, erlang-doc, grass-dev-doc, libboost1.49-dev, libboost1.49-doc, libboost1.50-dev, libboost1.50-doc, libbotan1.10-dev, libbz2-dev (and 55 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zlib.h&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip, what does that tell you ? :)
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: does the all group have execute access too? if you change to the folder and run: ls -l ./filenamehere.    what is output?
<basiclaser> it just says my user name twice plys -rwxrwxrwx 1
<basiclaser> plus*
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: great its runable. try:  ./filename
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: the ./ bit is important as pwd is not in $PATH
<SrPx> I've installed vsftpd. Then I ran `service vsftpd stop´. I can still login to the ftp server. Strange. Any idea whey?
<SrPx> why*
#ubuntu 2013-03-03
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip, ERROR: z.sh is meant to be sourced, not directly executed.
<ActionParsnip> srpx: if you run: service vsftpd status  is it running?
<SrPx> ActionParsnip: no. Status: stop/waiting. O.o
<bekks> SrPx: sudo lsof -i
<ntzrmtthihu777> #cpp is empty, anyone here can help me out with a problem?
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: where did you get the file from?
<SrPx> bekks: want the full output
<basiclaser> github
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: i'd contact the author
<bekks> SrPx: Just look whats running on your ftp port :)
<LJSeinfeld> trying to get a command to run @reboot via cron (as root) -- did sudo crontab -e and put my command in there -but it doesn't seem to be working
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip, ok thanks for your help :)
<SrPx> bekks: but it doesn't show the port :(
<bekks> SrPx: Then pastebin the entire output please.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> ljseinfeld: do you have a desktop OS or is it CLI only?
<LJSeinfeld> destktop os
<sjuxax> Hello. I have an Ubuntu machine here which is LVM on LUKS. I have a boot line like kernel /vmlinuz_x.x root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root ro. When I boot, I get dropped to busybox where I must use cryptsetup to manually unlock my partition, and then continue booting normally. What is the line I need for cryptsetup to prompt me for a password while booting, instead of making me invoke a full line?
<LJSeinfeld> member:identifier:actionparsnip desktop os
<LJSeinfeld> woops
<LJSeinfeld> command works fine --but has to be run as sudo
<ActionParsnip> ljseinfeld: install gnome-schedule and then run: gksudo gnome-schedule
<azizLIGHTS> if im running ubuntu 12.04 from live usb (livecd from usb flash drive) is it possible to remove the flash drive after im into the livecd?
<SrPx_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Tu6Pic4Y
<ActionParsnip> axizlights: i dont believe so
<bekks> SrPx_: And how exactly are you trying to connect to your server?
<kiarespond> is there a channel for RoboCode?
<SrPx_> bekks: using ExpanDrive (OSX app), connecting to it's ip using root / password ...
<azizLIGHTS> ActionParsnip: why not? isnt the livecd loaded into ram
<bekks> SrPx_: USe an FTP client :)
<SrPx_> bekks: it is an ftp client
<bekks> SrPx_: Then configure it to use ftp instead of sftp and it will fail to connect.
<ActionParsnip> azizlights: not fully
<sebsebseb> hi ActionParsnip
<SrPx_> bekks: sure... but why sftp works?
<makaveli_> katandem
<SrPx_> bekks: and how do you know?
<bekks> SrPx_: Because sftp uses ssh, and not ftp. :P
<SrPx_> bekks: u_u
<SrPx_> bekks: and ssh is built in on ubuntu, I guess?
<bekks> SrPx_: In fact, thats what you want. sftp is encrypted, ftp isnt.
<bekks> SrPx_: At least it is up and running on your server.
<ActionParsnip> srpx: it can be added. its not enabled by default
<SrPx_> bekks: but can I configure sftp, the build in, to allow me to access files outside /home? That's the problem to begin with. I was configuring vsftpd and nothing changed, now that's why u_u
<bekks> SrPx_: You have to grant permissions for the user that is supposed to change files outside /home/user/
<SrPx_> bekks: I'm using root!
<SrPx_> bekks: but I can only see files after /root/
<SrPx_> bekks: not after the actual root folder /
<ActionParsnip> srpx: the file access is the same as local access. you can navigate all over the OS
<bekks> SrPx_: You should immediately disable your root account again, and use you user account.
<SrPx_> bekks: why?
<SrPx_> bekks: I'm the only user
<ActionParsnip> security for one
<SrPx_> but nobody else will use it
<SrPx_> only me..
<ntzrmtthihu777> still, possiblity of screwing yourself royally, SrPx_
<LJSeinfeld> ActionParsnip -- I think I misunderstood your first question
<bekks> SrPx_: And no one on the internet has the ability to attack your server? :)
<LJSeinfeld> I'm currently accessing the machine via the CLI
<SrPx_> I won't dude
<SrPx_> bekks: but that's becoming complicated. I have no idea on how to disable the root and make a new user. I just wanted to install apache and paste my site there.
<LJSeinfeld> so gksudo gnome-schedule sputterers out about not being able to open display...
<Ycarene> Trying to install samba4 but it says "ERROR: Invalid smb.conf", but there is not smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> srpx: do you access the server via ssh from outside your lan?
<nintet> so i installed lighthttpd and it is working, now when i try to play my daughter's cartoons, the tablet just tries to download them
<nintet> what do you have to do to get it to stream ?
<ActionParsnip> ycarene: what is the output of: file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ycarene> cat: /etc/samba/smb.conf: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> ycarene: thats why then. a default ubuntu comes with an smb.conf
<packetfrog> I am running xubuntu with xfce/compiz and my top panel keeps disappearing when I go to switch work spaces    my icons   everything  like xfce-panel is shutting down.   Anyone know how to fix this? It happened after i installed frostwire/java7
<away> I thought the panels are per-workspace?
<packetfrog> If i switch workspaces everything goes away and even if I go back to the same first work space its still gone
<FIBBY> A little help needed I am using 12.10 and my wifi is on eth1
<FIBBY> rather than a wlan iface
<packetfrog> I cant even get a terminal open aside from ctrl alt f1 2 3 ...
<ActionParsnip> ljseinfeld: are you connecting via ssh?
<FIBBY> wifi is working fine, however its not as i want it to be
<FIBBY> any help with this would be great
<LJSeinfeld> yep
<ActionParsnip> fibby: install wicd and uninstall network-manager. reboot and you can set the interface
<LJSeinfeld> (sorry for late response -- someone was at the door)
<FIBBY> umm
<LJSeinfeld> but they brought me lasagna --so that's cool
<FIBBY> directions for the uninstall ?
<ActionParsnip> ljseinfeld: connect with: ssh -X user@servername    and you will be able to run GUI apps
<packetfrog> FIBBY sudo apt-get remove network-manager     sudo apt-get install wicd
<machicola> where would I go if I wanted to get help for the make command to compile games or programs
<ActionParsnip> fibby: use software centre.......
<FIBBY> okies
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do I cause a program to start with a certain pid?
<FIBBY> i like cli  but will use it lol
<FIBBY> installing wicd via cli now
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: You cannot enforce that.
<FIBBY> brb
<ActionParsnip> fibby: wicd has wicd-curses for CLI interaction
<FIBBY> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit.
<ntzrmtthihu777> FIBBY: idk, but wicd always gave me shit over wep networkds on my backtrack install
<FIBBY> i cant get bt5 to installon this mini
<FIBBY> lol
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: thats backtrack though....
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Are you using backtrack currently?
<ntzrmtthihu777> not at this very moment, its on a second partition on my laptop
<FIBBY> am i uninstalling network-manager-gnome ?
<FIBBY> under Other cat
<LJSeinfeld> ActionParsnip - mind blown…
<ActionParsnip> fibby: yes as well as network-manager
<FIBBY> i searched for Network-Manager
<FIBBY> nothing found in the soft cent
<ActionParsnip> ljseinfeld: works like citrix :-)
<packetfrog> I am running xubuntu with xfce/compiz and my top panel keeps disappearing when I go to switch work spaces    my icons   everything  like xfce-panel is shutting down.   Anyone know how to fix this? It happened after i installed frostwire/java7
<LJSeinfeld> it's showing my command in the gui already
<ActionParsnip> ljseinfeld: the X server is just another layer in the OS the system doesnt care if that is on the same PC or a remote one
<Ycarene> Ugh, well, it says the smb.conf that's installed is invalid and when I remove and and try to let it autogenerate it like it asks me to do it says THAT is invalid.
<FIBBY> hmm
<ActionParsnip> fibby: use a wired connection to get packages and such
<FIBBY> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: What would be the point of asking a process to start with a certain ID # anyway?
<LJSeinfeld> pretty cool --
<FIBBY> oh found it
<nell> Why doesn't desktop cube work in dual monitor?
<FIBBY> it was hidden
<FIBBY> lol
<FIBBY> ok thanks
<FIBBY> =)
<FloodBot1> FIBBY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ycarene> Ahh, I think I got it, tmp is noexec, I think.
<wad> Anyone know of a good package for turning squid logs into HTML?
<FIBBY> will be back if further issues
<LJSeinfeld> I'm on a mac - so it kicked it over to x11, but it works
<LJSeinfeld> but the command doesn't appear to work -- trying to get it to connect my VPN provider (via openVPN) and fire a script once the connection is up
<LJSeinfeld> ActionParsnip -- the command is in there -- and it works if I fire it manually...
<LJSeinfeld> wonder why it's not working at restart....
<julio> k
<LJSeinfeld> maybe it tries to run too soon?  Is it possible it's trying before the network comes up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: I am trying to set up an irssi-in-screen launcher. If I can force a pid I can make it work
<Ycarene> Ugh, I've got a smb.conf and it still give me errors in postinstall
<ntzrmtthihu777> basically it should work like this: gnome-terminal -e 'screen -r PID' || gnome-terminal -e 'screen force-PID'
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: No. Totally not. -r reconnects to a pid, it does not set any pid.
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: There is no way to enforce a distinct pid.
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777, bekks: Is it possible to attach another program to  "%screen"  using the CLI?
<FIBBY> still shows as eth0
<packetfrog> ntzrmtthihu777,   You could write a script that did something like ps -ef|grep appname    and pull the pid that way?
<FIBBY> whats cli cmd to show all ifaces
<ntzrmtthihu777> I know that, dude, you just told me thatt. the first half will reconnect (I had hoped) to the forced pid, but if it cannot it starts a new screen with that pid.
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes, because reconnecting is something different than creating a new session.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I know how to use screen manually, I am just trying to set up a nifty automatic version
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a clue, SonikkuAmerica , that's why I'm here asking
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotta go, brb. hold that thought.
<FIBBY> yeah its still eth1 not showing as a wlan iface
<FIBBY> =(
<Ycarene> I get http://pastebin.com/H79XvbAK whenever I try to install samba4, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/992820 says it's fixed but it's giving me the same error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988509 in samba4 (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #992820 setoption.pl is not executable" [High,Triaged]
<FIBBY> oh found where i can change it
<FIBBY> ummmm   what is a default wlan iface
<Justin__> installation hangs at cd install logo. manual compatibility mode installation, qnyone?
<FIBBY> wlan1 ?
<FIBBY> or what
<FIBBY> on wicd when i change it to wlan1 i get a badpassword responce when trying to connect
<FIBBY> =\
<Justin__> really having trouble installing if anyone can help. could use the compatibility mode command to install distro.
<selena2013> install what and why
<Allard> hey did the black screen issue get fixed yet
<Allard> I have it working but I have to click the backlight buttons
<SrPx_> Just wondering, is not setting a 20+ long password as safe as disabling the root at all?
<packetfrog> no
<ejv> just disable root, re-enable root when you need it
<Allard> do I have an answer to my query
<Allard> the black screen
<ejv> if nobody knows the answer, nobody will answer you Allard
<Allard> ok
<Allard> I am just checking if I am understood about what I say
<packetfrog> SrPx_,  http://howsecureismypassword.net/
<ejv> in the mean time, check askubuntu.com the ubuntu forums, mailing lists, and LaunchPad
<Allard> I have it says I have to use: " acpi_osi=Linux"
<Allard> but that is halfway because upon start I still have to use the backlight buttons
<Allard> to light up the screen
<Allard> otherwise it works regularly
<SrPx_> packetfrog: interesting site, it's yours? BTW, "It would take a desktop PC about 290 undecillion years to crack your password" - so, if someone could explain me why disabling root is necessary that would be nice
<jc_freak24> hey guys, i got a question about my integrated graphics card driver. im in ubuntu 12.04
<packetfrog> SrPx_,    notice how it says regular desktop computer...
<packetfrog> SrPx_,  If someone wanted to crack your root password they would use multicore gpu's
<Allard> jc_freak24 is it the blackscreen
<jc_freak24> Allard: no, just wondering if theres a way to see what it is and update its drivers
<SrPx_> packetfrog: lets be honest, nobody is cracking a 20+ characters long in full-printable-ascii-range password by brute force. I'm specifially asking, is there a reason other than this to disable root?
<jali_f> how do you change window size in wine? or make a running instance full screen?
<computer> Hi there all, I am a bit stuck with trying to add a couple of directories to my system path
<computer> I have searched and searched online but nothing I try seems to work
<E_Sini> Hey all. I've been at this all day and tried every single help forum and support page possible. nothing worked. i have ubuntu on an external harddrive and am tryin to download it and dualboot with win8. is there anyone willing to help me through this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> back bekks
<FIBBY> blah
<E_Sini> anyone?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SrPx_: because most accidents occur at home.
<FIBBY> So, wicd only will accept my wifi as eth1 i tried to change it to wlan0 and nothing works
<FIBBY> anyone got any idea how to fix
<jc_freak24> Allard: any advice?
<FIBBY> iwconfig shows eth1 as my wifi
<Allard> I am no specialist
<Allard> sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> the biggest security risk in any system is between the pc and the chair, SrPx_
<computer> I have found posts that say to put extra paths in the .profile file in my home dir and posts that say put them in the  .bashrc file and I think I have now seen three different formats on how to enter them into which ever file
<computer> E_Sini,
<FIBBY> lol ntz
<jc_freak24> thanks anyways
<Allard> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, and that is what you should use, FIBBY . my wifi is eth2 or ra0, depending on which card I use
<computer> E_Sini, Have you made a ubuntu USB boot stick with something like xboot?
<FIBBY> however wireshark doesnt see it
<FIBBY> is a valid iface
<FIBBY> lol
<E_Sini> computer
<FIBBY> nor does airmon
<FIBBY> =(
<E_Sini> computer if you could help me get this working i will give you my first born
<computer> E_Sini, Or with YUMI or Universal USB Installer
<computer> ?
<E_Sini> computer i downloaded ubuntu 12.10 onto the external hard drive. it shows on the computer as f:
<FIBBY> any clue on that ntz ?
<E_Sini> i downloaded it strsight from the site, then tried to install it from there but it didnt work
<FIBBY> why wireshark or airmon wont work. =(
<FIBBY> lol
<E_Sini> tried to install it directly from the site and it had installed but wouldn't boot at all
<computer> E_Sini, Okay what you have downloaded it not bootable it is just an image the fine people at Canonical have made for your computer enjoymenting goodness.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wireshark? what are you trying to do, exactly?
<FIBBY> just monitor my network
<FIBBY> learning about wireless security
<E_Sini> computer, ok, so how do i do this lol. i'm usually pretty good with this stuff but i cant get this one
<E_Sini> can i pm you? alot goin on here and i'm getting a bit lost
<computer> E_Sini, You CAN NOT install from the ISO directly
<computer> E_Sini, Okay, the first thing needed is the os iso that you what to install/boot, and you already have that so you have passed step 1
<robotnut> you can track a cell phone
<computer> E_Sini, Okay pm me
<robotnut> three towers - or if it has gps
<robotnut> thats it
<DrunkY> hello :)
<DrunkY> how do I get rid of those products from amazon "I guess?" when I do a search?
<jrib> !adlens | DrunkY
<ubottu> DrunkY: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<DrunkY> I just wanna find the program I need, not some funny books..
<DrunkY> thanks jrib
<packetfrog> or just get rid of unity
<DrunkY> I'll probably do that..
<calugos> hi good night
<dmorrison> anyone hear when Ubuntu will have a rom for the Galaxy Nexus Toro?
<HelloWorld321> If I'm running Ubuntu, what's the best way to read a EXPORT.PST file from MS Outllok?  Import it into T-Bird?
<sebsebseb> hi
<harrisr> Corey,
<bekks> HelloWorld321: I dont think thats possible at all.
<LJSeinfeld> Trying to call this script at boot via crontab … it works in the command line, but when it tries to run at reboot, it doesn't work ….. any ideas as to why?      openvpn --script-security 2 --up /home/dave/VPNcred/VPN-up.sh --down /home/dave/VPNcred/VPN-down.sh --config /home/dave/VPNcred/21-USA-Dallas-1.ovpn
<Corey> harrisr.
<LJSeinfeld> actually calling a command, not script
<LJSeinfeld> no idea why it won't work from cron
<Left_Turn> hey how can i open firefox from the terminal
<harrisr> type firefox
<sebsebseb> and hit enter
<Left_Turn> no such file or direcotory
<sebsebseb> Left_Turn: maybe it's mozilla-firefox instead
<Left_Turn> but it still opened
<robotnut> firefox works
<robotnut> ubuntu 12.04 at least
<Left_Turn> it gave an error then opened
<Left_Turn> thanks:)
<Left_Turn> i should have tried that myself. sorry:(
<Bubo> Any idea what would be the best way to broadcast/stream my desktop/screen to a friend of mine?
<sebsebseb> !vnc | Bubo
<ubottu> Bubo: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bachir> مرحبا
<Bubo> Thanks
<sebsebseb> Bubo: your welcome
<sebsebseb> :)
<Left_Turn> oh closing the terminal that opened firefox closes firefox too .. is that correct behaviour?
<bravis> evening
<robotnut> yes
<Left_Turn> oh ok just making sure.. thnx
<LJSeinfeld> trying to share a folder via samba -- OS X can't connect to it… it always rejects my user/pass  … why is that?
<bravis> What is the best backup to use?
<sebsebseb> !backup | bravis
<ubottu> bravis: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ntzrmtthihu777> another question: is therea a way to reattach to a screen session based on its window name?
<freq47> i am trying to clean my boot partition and i have a bunch of initrd that are taking up the space
<freq47> what is the safest thing to do
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get autoremove should help, freq47
<freq47> yeah i did that
<ntzrmtthihu777> if not that ubuntu-tweak has a cleaner that will do it
<Jordan_U> freq47: Are there old kernels as well? When an old kernel package is removed, its kernel and initrd files should be removed as well, so all you should need to do is remove the old kernel packages.
<ikillcypher> Hello
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/x5kb0v2hdb6jdnt6zcgw
<freq47> auto remove took care of the old kernels
<Jordan_U> freq47: But id did not remove the old initrds?
<freq47> nope
<ikillcypher> Hi can someone here help me out ?
<freq47> maybe i will try to reboot
<freq47> then autoremove again
<freq47> well i will apt-get upgrade frist
<Jordan_U> freq47: Rebooting shouldn't make any difference.
<Jordan_U> freq47: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and "ls -l /boot/".
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: make sure what your trying to install, is actualy called that
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: or use a graphical program instead such as the Software Centre or Synaptic
<freq47> it just upgarded to -38, and i rebooted
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: and then as long as your repos are also ok, everything you want, should install :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> does haveing a separate /boot partition really help? I usually just have a 16gb / and however much swap I feel is needed, and set the rest to /home
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: A separate /boot/ is only needed if you have a buggy BIOS.
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Other than that, there is little to no benefit and many drawbacks.
<ikillcypher> meaning ?
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: you mean repos or ?
<ikillcypher> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_i9100
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: thank you, I always was curious about that.
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: You're welcome.
<BlackViking> salu
<BlackViking> t
<highnz> Hello, if I try to run ubuntu mobile example in qtcreator I only get "... MainView is not a type " message. I think I miss the  MainView.qml please help
<freq47> its letting me apt-get purge the older ones now
<highnz> in /opt/qt5/imports/Ubuntu/Components/ dont exist  MainView.qml )-:
<highnz> can someone give me the "MainView.qml" from ubuntu mobile sdk?
<ikillcypher> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ikillcypher> what wrong with 12.04 LTS :(
<LJSeinfeld> how can I run a command as root at login / boot?
<LJSeinfeld> trying to accomplish via crontab, but not working (although command works if run from the terminal)
<LJSeinfeld> ::: pulling hair out :::
<freq47> all cleaned
<freq47> peach
<freq47> y
<freq47> later
<FloodBot1> freq47: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9683357/ubuntu-run-command-on-startup
<silvercord> hi
<sebsebseb> silvercord: hi
<silvercord> is there a way to login to unity without showing the default flash of pink?
<sebsebseb> silvercord: you mean after the password is put in,  or no password since auto log in?
<silvercord> what i mean is ubuntu default background is pink, ive changed the colors to grey, when i login, the default pink background flashes.
<silvercord> both
<silvercord> login and logout
<braaaains> hello everyone! I was curious if anyone would be kind enough to advise me of a nice FTP client/file manager (similar to Midnight Commander, which is great!) that can handle SFTP/TLSFTP ? I can't for the life of me get Midnight Commander to make a secure FTP connection.
<sebsebseb> silvercord: no don't think you can change that at the moment
<SaMOOrai> are you using unbuntu live?
<silvercord> oh ok
<holstein> braaaains: filezilla, gigolo
<sebsebseb> !ftp | braaaains
<ubottu> braaaains: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<braaaains> I should have mentioned this needs to be for a server installation (so it can run via the terminal).
<sebsebseb> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ikillcypher> Dependency is not satisfiable : gcc - 4.7 - base (= 4.7.2-2ubuntu1) ?
<ikillcypher> what the f is this
<Quen> Is there anyone here that can direct me to an individual or group capable of informing me on how to set up a virtual machine capable of running games with decent latency times?
<LJSeinfeld> trying rc.local --
<braaaains> thank you kindly! does filezilla have a terminal interface ? I should have asked my question more clearly I need an FTP client that can be run via the terminal not a GUI
<sebsebseb> !gcc ! ikillcypher
<ubottu> sebsebseb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LJSeinfeld> tried once before, but I think I see an error that I may have made
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: GNU C Compiler or something like that, your program needs that
<ikillcypher> yes I need gcc-4.7-multilib
<mikestewart> braaaains, read the reply more clearly.  there was a terminal (aka cli) option
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: yep and the repo doesn't have the  needed version it seems
<LJSeinfeld> holstein with my command run as root (needs to )
<LJSeinfeld> ?
<ikillcypher> yes I do
<ikillcypher> it is using 4.6
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: ok, but the one in the Ubuntu repo is later then by the looks of it, hence your issue?
<ikillcypher> it is ?
<LJSeinfeld> holy crap -- it worked. :D
<sebsebseb> !info gcc
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: in the link i gave "You can add the command in the /etc/rc.local script that is executed at the end of startup"
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: 4.7.2 is in the repos according to that
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher-linux:~$ g++ --version
<ikillcypher> g++ (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) 4.6.3
<LJSeinfeld> I think I put it in after the return 0 before… which borked it
<LJSeinfeld> seems to work now
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: Ubuntu Linaro?  ARM ?
<LJSeinfeld> weird that crontab couldn't execute the same command
<ikillcypher> ARM
<braaaains> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: Ubuntu ARM?  been away from Ubuntu for quite some time :d, well except for news and such.  Are you on the normal Ubuntu Desktop version or something else?
<ikillcypher> normal Ubuntu Desktop x64
<mikestewart> !ftp | braaaains
<ubottu> braaaains: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<LJSeinfeld> VNC is very slow on this machine (running ubuntu 12.04), it's not very powerful, but VNC was really snappy under xubuntu… am I just that much more utilized, or is something maybe wrong ?
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: ok, but what you showed me  was differnet from what I got it to show.  Check what version of GCC is installed
<mikestewart> braaaains, think you're looking for: lftp (for !cli)
<ikillcypher> how
<sebsebseb> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: so according to that you should have 4:4.7.2-1  look in the Software Centre for example search for it, what version is installed?
<braaaains> thank you mikestewart , i'll begin researching that now
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: ive never used "snappy" to descibe VNC.. try adding xfce and test
<braaaains> it's a shame it has not been implemented into Midnight Commander, mc sure makes things easy!
<LJSeinfeld> lol
<LJSeinfeld> well, lets call this -extra sluggish… running the built in screen sharing on ubuntu
<LJSeinfeld> vino I think
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: the dependancies so what other programs are also needed to be installed, it needs to be right,  and with versions of them to, or your other program won't install simple as that
<ikillcypher> so what should I do
<LJSeinfeld> (excuse newbishness --- how does one add xfce?)
<sebsebseb> !dependancies
<LJSeinfeld> wait.. typo…
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: thats VNC. try xfce if you think that was what made it "snappy".. sudo apt-get install xfce4
<sebsebseb> LJSeinfeld: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LJSeinfeld> ah
<ikillcypher> should I update Ubuntu ?
<ikillcypher> to 12.10
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: which version are you on 12.04 ?
<ikillcypher> LTS
<LJSeinfeld> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: ok I see  I didn't know that
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: so when I was doing this
<sebsebseb> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: i dont.. i just add xfce.. but do what you like
<ikillcypher> !gcc
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: no when I was doing the !info gcc it was showing what quantel has so 12.10
<ikillcypher> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<LJSeinfeld> how do you just add it?
<ikillcypher> indeed
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: "sudo apt-get install xfce4" as stated above
<ikillcypher> so how do I get 4.7 working here
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: which will be a later version than 12.04
<LJSeinfeld> (sorry if i missed it)
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223536/how-can-i-install-xfce-along-side-unity
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: no GCC is usauly the kind of program, you don't really touch or upgrade yourself, unless you really need to and such and know what your doing :d,  otherwise you just let the distro upgrade it for you really
<ikillcypher> ....
<tkeith> I need a minimalistic auto-login display manager for running Selenium on a server, any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: if you upgrade to 12.10 you will have later versions of packages/programs sure, but you were trying to install the Android thing or something in Ubuntu wasn't it ?
<ikillcypher> yes
<LJSeinfeld> thanks holstein
<ikillcypher> isnt 12.10 support ending april
<LJSeinfeld> already did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop… (missed your other instruction…) we'll see what happens
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: nope 12.10 has over a year left of support
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: just check what dependancies other programs it says it needs for whaty our trying to install,  then check to see if  they are in 12.04 or 12.10
<ikillcypher> why is it 12.04 get LTS ?>
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: should be fine to upgrade to 12.10 and then try again though
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<pvl1> would i be better of making a live microsd instead of a bootable microsd
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: since it's been like every three releases for quite some time.  so 10.04 was LTS.  10.10 no.  11.04 no 11.10 no.  12.04 yes.  12.10 no,  you see?
<ikillcypher> NEXT WILL be 15 ?
<holstein> should be 14.04.. every 2 yeras.. unless it changes
<holstein> years*
<Quen> Is there anyone here that can direct me to an individual or group capable of informing me on how to set up a virtual machine capable of running games with decently low latency times?
<sebsebseb> ikillcypher: yep what holstein put
<Maccer> Can some one under Ubuntu 12.10 run 'python -V' and tell me what version they get?
<jc_freak24> can anyone help me install the latest lwjgl system wide on ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> Quen: what games? why vm? latency will likely be due to the network
<Quen> Game called "Vindictus".
<Quen> VM because hackshield confliction with Wine.
<holstein> jc_freak24: i would start with "sudo apt-get install liblwjgl-java"
<Quen> Unless there's another way to run Windows applications on Linux.
<pvl1> anyone ever make a bootable microsd
<holstein> Quen: i would just fire it up in virtualbox and test.. the latency should be the same there
<litropy> Pretty sure UFW is blocking VNC when I try to get into my server. How can I open it up for just the local network?
<jc_freak24> holstein: the version i get when i do that is over a year old
<iIlL10Oo> /dev/sda7        16G  8.0G  6.5G   56% /
<litropy> UFW on the server I'm trying to VNC into, that is.
<jc_freak24> its 2.7.4 and im wanting 2.8.5
<pvl1> litropy, what makes u so sure, have u tried a netstat
<iIlL10Oo> my / is 16G , but 8.0G + 6.5G < 16G  ;;; /dev/sda7        16G  8.0G  6.5G   56% /
<pvl1> litropy, telnet not netstat may b
<litropy> dmesg shows UFW blocking this computer every time I try to VNC
<pvl1> *my b
<litropy> pv11^
<growingpains08> I'm trying to look for all files with the name "*list*.  when i type   " find . -name *list* ", it doesn't work.  Why is this?  However if I type "find . -name *list\*" it does work.  What is the "\" for?
<holstein> jc_freak24: that will install it system wide.. what version are you looking for? and why?
<pvl1> litropy, your computer specifically or any? is the port open? ufw open port_number
<jc_freak24> holstein: looking for the most recent, 2.8.5, and to see if it fixes a issue im having in minecraft
<pvl1> litropy, might be ufw open tcp portnum
<litropy> pv11, I can ssh into it.
<litropy> pv11, but wouldn't that open the port to the world, and not just the internal network?
<pvl1> litropy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<pvl1> litropy, correct. u need iptables
<holstein> jc_freak24: i would search for a PPA, or just add it manually
<jc_freak24> holstein: what directory would i add it too? searching through them and having trouble finding where they're at
<pvl1> litropy, actually at the bottom of the link it seems u can be more specific
<LJSeinfeld> so how do I switch to xfce from unity?
<LJSeinfeld> (account is set to login automatically right now)
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: logout.. select xfce or xubuntu from the login screen
<holstein> LJSeinfeld: disable auto login
<LJSeinfeld> Will VNC still be running, or will I get booted?
<wad> Hey, does anyone know why there is a /usr/share/samba folder on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit desktop install?
<wad> I was about to install samba, but it seems to be almost here.
<wad> Is this usable?
<pvl1> wad run samba from terminal
 * wad tries
<DaemonicApathy> wad: I have that directory too, and have never had samba installed. Seems to be in the default Ubuntu install, in case it's needed.
<wad> Hmm. It wants me to install "samba4".
<wad> Strange.
<wad> Well, I guess it does no harm, as there doesn't seem to be a smbd daemon running.
<pvl1> wad,  ;)
<acovrig> how do I setup bind9/named so that I can type in a word into the url bar and it will resolve to a local ip?
<Pie_Mage> acovrig: you need to setup a local search domain
<acovrig> where would I do that?
<Pie_Mage> http://www.madboa.com/geek/soho-bind/
<Aquais94> May I ask a permission to use the ubuntu source code and upload into my server, because alot of my employees wanted to make a Custom ubuntu OS.
<cjfs> Aquais94, http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<acovrig> Pie_Mage: is it possible to have 'remote' redirect to '<ip>/remote'?
<cjfs> and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-gpl.html
<braaaains> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<acovrig> !named
<nitin> Hi guys, there's no indicator-messages support for Pidgin in the current 12.10 I am using, which as per this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259, the support might be added in quantal. Also the bug was fixed in the pidgin release: 1:2.10.7-0ubuntu3 uploaded to 'main' some 3 days ago, but I can't see that version available in synaptic; does it mean that I can get this particular package right now ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress]
<Aquais94> Thanks, but I wanted to ask Mark Shuttleworth that I can Make an OS, that has more features, and Use more unique and also, I can charge people for $19.99, for a copy, but If I made that version, I will gladly to use the modified source and offer ubuntu users to upgrade.
<Aquais94> if not $19.99, there is any free alternatives that I can make ubuntu users to upgrade for a long time ubuntu users.
<MysticalBurrito[> Does anyone know what filetype has the maximum compression ratio?
<MysticalBurrito[> I'm trying to compress a 116.9mb file
<Rokkross> I'm not sure, but I've heard good things about 7zip's format.
<Pie_Mage> i have a server running 10.04, whenever I wake it up with wakeonlan, when I shut it down afterwards, it seems to halt for a few seconds then reboots... the second time it halts properly (using shutdown -h now in both circumstances)
<trism> nitin: the fix would be in the pidgin-libnotify package, but it isn't in quantal yet, only in raring (though that pidgin version is only in raring as well)
<nitin> thanks trism
<alexander_> yo hablo español algún canal que lo hable?
<Nothing_Much> Is there a way to re enable Unity 3D from LLVMPIPE?
<braaaains> Thanks for the help/advice/information everyone. I was unsuccessful :( but I learned a lot! Have a great weekend.
<holstein> braaaains: you tried gigolo?
<braaaains> no I did not see that one...
<braaaains> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<acovrig> Pie_Mage: I'm getting myself confused, I just want to redirect 'remote' to <ip>.  I have the DNS on my router pointed to my bind9 server and see it as SERVER: from dig.
<Black_Daemon> Hi, I am trying to install a wireless mouse (HP) with WINE. It installed OK, but I need to pair the mouse with my laptop. I try to do so and it said "SoftAP" is not available. Apparently this is some sort of windows module. Anyone know a way to get this working? Thanks!
<coldpizza72i> i can use a live cd to install grub right?
<braaaains> It looks like gigolo uses a GUI, darn. I can only remote into the HTPC through SSH. Server has no GUI. Thanks though.
<holstein> braaaains: what are you tring to do?
<PoPpiLLs> Ìû
<sp00ky> when using Spotify I am frequently running into an issue where I am unable to use the mouse to control or click on anything.  when the screen starts I see a message saying something to the extent of the pointer already being grabbed.  does anyone know how I can resolve this issue without rebooting machine?
<braaaains> I'm trying to download files from a remote ftp server with ftp-tls encryption to a home ubuntu server, and was looking for something similar to midnight commander.
<braaaains> midnight commander is AMAZING, it just doesn't seem to support the encryption that work requires :(
<selena2013> hi
<braaaains> holstein I have also tried to mount the ftp server as a disk on my server, but didn't have much luck with that either. Any other ideas ?
<holstein> http://linuxservertutorials.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-linux-ftp-command-line.html braaaains
<braaaains> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/curlftpfs.1.html    this looks like it could be good
<Quen> 2nd reboot, Ubuntu display drivers failed; now it's trying to display 1366x866@60Hz on 600x400@60Hz, can't even access the button that applies screen treatment changes.
<braaaains> holstein ftp itself is easy peasy, it's just getting this darn TLS encryption to work @ the same time
<trollboy> How does one set the directory GLSlideshow (or any other preferred Ubuntu slide-show screen-saver).
<MissyKoneKo> umm how do I change my name?
<braaaains> Thank you again for your time, but I've got a honey-do list to take care of. :( Take care everybody.
<trollboy> MissyKoneKo, type /nick AnythingYouWant
<trollboy> where AnythingYouWant is your new name
<MissyKoneKo> I did but it sayts I dont have permition
<trollboy> You probably have to leave this channel first, type /part to leave, change your nick and rejoin
<coldpizza72i> \window page_up
<acovrig> How do I do "address=/remote/192.168.2.7" (dnsmasq config) in bind9
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Left_Turn> that bot's name:)
<Pilif12p> is there any reason xorg is using an unusually high part of the CPU?
<Pilif12p> it's going between 50 and 70% right now...
<Pilif12p> weird, went down after I killed minecraft.
<WilsonB> Howdy
<lb27> WilsonB: howdy
<Alphahunter> howdy
<c2tarun> in windows when we type IP addresss of a machine on Local network we see the files share by the machine, where should we type IP address in ubuntu for same feature?
<Nothing_Much> I can't figure out how to re enable Unity 3D from LLVMPIPE, anybody have any ideas?
<holstein> Nothing_Much: i need more information
<c2tarun> in windows when we type IP addresss of a machine on Local network we see the files share by the machine, where should we type IP address in ubuntu for same feature?
<Rokkross> c2tarun: http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<lb27> c2tarun: gigolo might help you out
<Nothing_Much> oh, well I just put the command "UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1 unity" and it stayed there ever since, not even a restart worked
<Rokkross> Please use google before asking a question.
<trollboy> Anyone got an answer to my screen saver question?
<holstein> trollboy: http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/ubuntu-screensaver-custom-pictures-folder/ may help
<cagrijost> hello guys, i just installed ubuntu with a fresh install, but my pc wont boot up. im on using the "try ubuntu" option now. can anyone help me with configuring the bootloader so it works?
<myndzi> i've got an ubuntu server install and a site running php, what do i need to do to enable me to send mail from a domain specified by the php mail() call?
<DarkAceLaptop> hi Fudge!
<DarkAceLaptop> oh
<DarkAceLaptop> that's not fudge
<Fudge> hi sorry botu nick changing
<cagrijost> okay, let me try again. can anyone help me configuring a bootloader? my ubuntu wont boot up
<Fudge> cagrijost  what is the error?
<cagrijost> fudge: i just installed ubuntu 12.10 as a fresh install on my laptop. when i boot up it says "no bootable device"
<psryn> cagrijost : did you change your boot order?
<Fudge> do you have uefi?
<cagrijost> fudge: yes
<cagrijost> psryn: no, i even checked up on that. and my hdd isnt even on that list anymore
<Fudge> cagrijost  I dont have the instructions at hand but suggest you google uefi ubuntu, it has to do with secure boot
<Fudge> I hope that helps
<cagrijost> fudge: you think it will work if i turn uefi off?
<psryn> cagrijost : what laptop do you have?
<cagrijost> asus a95V
<caffine> if i'm trying to use mplayer to play a video via a capture device and i'm getting an error that my computer is too slow, how do i find the bottleneck that i need to upgrade? in top, i still have 0.5GB memory free and neither CPU gets below 50% util.
<ghostx562> hello
<goodtime> hi
<ghostx562> looks slow tonight
<Fudge> nice change hey
<psryn> cagrijost : it came with win 8 right?
<RZAFC> Anyone know what this means? SYSLINUX 4.06  EDD 4.06-pre-7 Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<cagrijost> psryn: no, it came with win7, but i installed win8 later on
<ghostx562> :D
<RZAFC> Anyone know what this means? SYSLINUX 4.06  EDD 4.06-pre-7 Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<psryn> cagrijost : did u have any troubles with ubuntu when you had win7?
<cagrijost> psryn i didnt have it there
<ghostx562> i have a question, i recently installed windows 8 on my pc, now im trying to go back to ubuntu, but i get an error when i am trying to install the OS
<nixbag> i'm using ubuntu server 12.04, installed alsa (worked great), and now i want pulseaudio. but everytime i've ever installed it i get no sound. is there anything i'm missing other than installing it via apt, and then giving my user pulse and pulse-access groups?
<psryn> cagrijost : and u are dual booting it right?
<cagrijost> psryn nope
<holstein> nixbag: i always just install it, in lubuntu for example.. never tried with no GUI
<RZAFC> I'm trying to boot 12.10 desktop on a hp pavillion dm3 fom usb drive can someone help?
<holstein> !nomodeset | RZAFC
<ubottu> RZAFC: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<psryn> cagrijost : so u removed win 8?
<ghostx562> rzafc, enter bios and make it boot from the usb
<ghostx562> then follow onscreen prompts, you getting an eroor or something?
<iqradev> y r u guys epxiercing technical difficulties?
<iqradev> y r u guys epxiercing technical difficulties?
<RZAFC> ghostx562: already tied that
<ghostx562> iqradev, experiencing*
<holstein> RZAFC: already tried nomodeset?
<ghostx562> Rzafc, what happens?
<cagrijost> psryn: yes
<Rusky> ghost64, i no like grammar nazis
<ghostx562> any error?
<Rusky> ghost64, what happened to ur server?
<ghostx562> rusky, super sad face.
<nixbag> holstein: i've only had pulseaudio work when it comes with a gui, but i've never gotten it working when i start from scratch (like debian minimum install)
<psryn> cagrijost : do u have ur win 7 restore dvds?
<RZAFC> holstein: I'm reading how to do it now
<ghostx562> rusky, i didn't have a server, i had a desktop version, installed win8 over ubuntu, now i can't install ubuntu again.
<Rusky> ghost64, nothing personal im just flipping between lots of code windows in codeblocks right meow and i dnt have time to have my grammar corrected
<Rusky> ghost64, no i mean the ubuntu server
<Rusky> ghost64, ubuntu irc server i mean
<Rusky> it says its experiencing tech dif and i wanna know y
<ghostx562> oh ok, im using irc via my tablet, maybe thats why?
<cagrijost> psryn: i can easily get one, but why?
<RZAFC> holstein: how do i do nomodset
<ghostx562> ill try switching apps?
<ghostx562> brb
<psryn> cagrijost : ok. i suggest you format everything and then reinstall win 7. then try to install ubuntu and see if it works.
<holstein> RZAFC: the link i gave lays it out pretty well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ghostx562> Im back jack.
<braaaains> So I used sudo curlftpfs -v USERNAME:PASSWORD@SERVER:PORT/ /MOUNT/DIR and it accepts the connection just fine, but it keeps telling me permission denied whenever I try to open the folder. Any insight ?
<cagrijost> psryn: but i dont want win7, i want ubuntu, and only ubuntu
<holstein> braaaains: make you the user has permission.. try locally
<holstein> make sure*
<holstein> cagrijost: and the installer fails?
<braaaains> I attempted to chmod the file but it also denied me permission. I think because I do not have the permission to do that kind of thing on the FTP server.
<psryn> cagrijost : i understand. what i mean is format and reinstall win7 and then erase it to install ubuntu
<braaaains> holstein:
<holstein> braaaains: try locally... make certain the user has permission
<psryn> hey guys, which is the best terminal based chat client for ubuntu?
<cagrijost> holstein: the installer worked. i installed it, and etc. but when i restart without the live usb. it comes with a msg saying "no bootable device etc"
<holstein> psryn: "best" is a matter of opinion.. irssi and weechat are popular
<braaaains> holstein: it's weird, even locally with sudo, it won't allow me to edit the permissions
<ghostx562> cagrijost, maybe you didn't install, maybe only using from usb drive.
<holstein> !grub | cagrijost i would just recover grub from a live CD
<ubottu> cagrijost i would just recover grub from a live CD: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> braaaains: if locally you cant, you know you wont be able to via FTP
<cagrijost> holstein: i tried that, didnt work. i got that boot repair tool
<cagrijost> ghostx562: im pretty sure i installed,
<ghostx562> cagrijost, try re-installing?
<cagrijost> i did.. 3 times.
<ghostx562> wow.
<RZAFC> holstein: I have no OS on the machine. I have no access to grub. All I have access to is BIOS?
<psryn> cagrijost : format everything and then reinstall win 7. then try to install ubuntu and see if it works.
<psryn> erase win7 after that
<holstein> cagrijost: i would be *sure* you installed.. and recover using the live CD.. i never used any tool.. just the cli
<ghostx562> rzafc, what exactly are you trying to do?
<RZAFC> holstein: When I try to boot with the 12.10 usb drive this message comes up: SYSLINUX 4.06  EDD 4.06-pre-7 Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<holstein> RZAFC: you boot the CD.. when the CD is loading *after* the bios.. you tap shift.. then at the botton of the screen, you see "f6" thats where you select nomodeset
<ghostx562> rzafc, try hitting enter>
<holstein> RZAFC: you could have a bad download..or a bad cd/usb stick
<ghostx562> never mind, its shift.
<RZAFC> <ghostx562> tried that
<cagrijost> holstein: how can i check that?
<RZAFC> holstein: it's not that, it works on another machine just fine
<holstein> cagrijost: i would load up a live CD, and see whats on the drive.. if its nothing, then format and reinstall
<cagrijost> holstein im on a live usb now. and there are partitions
<cagrijost> let me load them up
<holstein> RZAFC: does the machin boot anything? mayb e its broken
<cagrijost> holstein: what are the commands again?
<RZAFC> holstein: the laptop I have doesn't have cd/dvd drive. Just USB
<holstein> cagrijost: just click on the filemanager and look around
<cagrijost> there is stuff installed. even a boot section(that doesnt work)
<ghostx562> format the drive?
<wad> I just did "apt-get install samba", but there is no /etc/samba/smb.conf .... why not? Where is this supposed to be?
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<RZAFC> holstein: It reads the usb drive in bios
<Dr_Willis> !find smb.conf
<RZAFC> just doesn't boot it
<ubottu> File smb.conf found in fusesmb, ledgersmb, manpages-zh, mythbuntu-common, nautilus-share, sadms, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-doc, smbldap-tools (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=smb.conf&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> samba-common has the config files i   belive
<joshumax> hello again
<ghostx562> hey dr_willis :D
<zilgin> Enter text here...anyone online? I have some legal questions
<holstein> RZAFC: does "it" ever boot any usb?
<wad> I'll try samba-common
<ghostx562> zilgin, type away.
<Dr_Willis> 1000+ people here
<RZAFC> holstein: I just bought the machine off ebay without a harddrive and power cord so I don't know
<RZAFC> for 80 bucks
<ghostx562> legally, if she is 18, and im 17 and a half, is it rape?
<holstein> RZAFC: i would try other usb sticks/distros.. maybe its not going to boot usb.. maybe you need plop?
<holstein> !ot | zilgin
<ubottu> zilgin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zilgin> My wife was caught mis-scanning items at a local Meijer store-what can we expect? 1st time ever in her life and she holds a very high position at Hospital and is worried about them finding out and losing all she has worked for
<holstein> !ot | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshumax> hooray ubottu is here
<Dr_Willis> trolling gets the death penalty.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ghostx562> sorry :(
<ghostx562> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<joshumax> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<joshumax> Ha
<grahamsavage> i'm looking for some download mangement software that integrates with vimeo/youtube etc
<grahamsavage> and can do queing and resuming
<grahamsavage> any suggestions?
<joshumax> try wget :P, no not really but you could try DAP under wine
<holstein> grahamsavage: i would ask the content creators for a legal copy... otherwise, searching around should get you there
<grahamsavage> wget doesn't do url parsing
<joshumax> Or best just check sourceforge
<ghostx562> google helps also.
<joshumax> shhh i think he uses AOL
<grahamsavage> holstein: as if i could be bothered
<sankey> how can i easily tell if a package comes with the default install of ubuntu?
<ghostx562> joshumax, LMAO!
<sankey> googling "does X come with ubuntu 12.04 liveCD" is not very useful
<sankey> in particular, i would like to know if gpg comes with the ubuntu 12.04 liveCD
<holstein> grahamsavage: ? its no bother.. i would provide any content i have up.. that would be a "legal" way to obtain what you are trying to obtain
<Degru> um... get the livecd and open package manager?
<holstein> !info gpg
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in quantal
<sankey> Degru: "easily"
<joshumax> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.13-3.2ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 2144 kB, installed size 5576 kB
<Degru> oh
<Degru> does anybody know how to enable autocomplete for apt?
<sankey> Degru: apt-get install bash-completion ?
<Degru> yes
<ghostx562> im at the unetbootin menu, how do i set nomodeset?
<grahamsavage> holstein: yeah but back in the real world, i've got work to do so i choose the easiest method of obtaining the content i need/want.  Also the likely hood of getting extradited to a foreign country about videos i'd downloaded for publicly accessible websites stored on encrypted media is not even worth considering as a "risk"
<ghostx562> never mind got it , i think
<holstein> !ot | grahamsavage maybe you can get information in an offtopic channel
<ubottu> grahamsavage maybe you can get information in an offtopic channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grahamsavage> holstein: haha pot kettle black.. OT yourself
<ghostx562> ata04 failed command features drdy error, abort, help. trying to install 12.10
<grahamsavage> my original question, good download managers for ubuntu
<joshumax> try good download manager for linux
<Degru> what sort of download managers
<Dr_Willis> wget. and curl.  common download managers
<holstein> grahamsavage: i like wget
<joshumax> it will probably get more relevent results
<grahamsavage> Degru: yeah i use wget myself.. i'd love something with URL parsing and fancy checking
<joshumax> grahmsavage: i like wget too
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html grahamsavage
<grahamsavage> ohhhhh jdownloader works in ubuntu!
<grahamsavage> jdownloader is excellent.. it's what i used on osx.. ok problem solved :D
<Degru> how do I enable colors in terminal? (ls output is colorcoded)
<joshumax> ooh good question
<joshumax> you need to compile bash with color support
<joshumax> which it should already be
<Degru> running kubuntu 12.10; how would I do that?
<joshumax> hmm, well colors should already be enabled
<Degru> well they're not
<holstein> Degru: maybe just try another terminal.. terminator for example
<joshumax> try this
<joshumax> [ "$TERM" != "dumb" ] && eval "`dircolors -b`" && alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Degru> it doesn't work if I do ctrl-alt-f1 either
<Degru> joshumax: ok
<joshumax> it works for me
<Degru> joshumax: yay it works now
<Degru> joshumax: will it be persistent?
<joshumax> ok now add it to ur bash profile so it doesnt go away on reboot
<Degru> how
<joshumax> there should be a ~./bash_profile
<Degru> oh ok lemme see
<joshumax> just add that line to it
<magn3ts_> Lol. I got banned from /r/ubuntu for trying to help someone who was lying and spewing BS about UEFI and SecureBoot.
<magn3ts_> I typed out 12 paragraphs of stuff trying to help him and wake up to a ban
<gaurav> hey how to install a software in .tar.gz format???
<gaurav> i downloaded it
<gaurav> unable to install
<ejv> magn3ts_: sorry to hear that, but still offtopic, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Degru> nope only .bash_history
<joshumax> hmm
<joshumax> open /etc/profile.d/dircolors.sh and tell me what it says
<magn3ts_> ejv: of course, my bad!
<Degru> its nonexistent
<ejv> Degru / joshumax : stop making this so complicated; source /etc/skel/.bashrc
<joshumax> darn
<joshumax> i was going to tell him to add it
<snodo> #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshumax> hey
<ejv> you don't need to "add" anything, use the template that Ubuntu has readily provided for you
<joshumax> # uncomment for a colored prompt, if the terminal has the capability; turned
<joshumax> # off by default to not distract the user: the focus in a terminal window
<joshumax> # should be on the output of commands, not on the prompt
<joshumax> #force_color_prompt=yes
<FloodBot1> joshumax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<selena2013> guys ubuntu 12.10 freezes like 4 -5 times a day on me
<selena2013> it hangs and i have to reboot
<ejv> selena2013: sorry to hear that, what's your question?
<joshumax> oops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581273/
<Degru> ok got it
<selena2013> well today it froze on me like 5 times
<Degru> now i should reboot?
<selena2013> and i try the magic key R E I S U B  nothing
<ejv> Degru: using source, immediatley reads the changes, rebooting is unnecessary
<joshumax> no just start a new bash prompt
<selena2013> when it freezes nothing works no keyboard no mouse
<Degru> nope not working
<joshumax> did u uncomment the line?
<Degru> uncommented the line using nano, and saved the file
<Degru> doesn't work
<ejv> no line commenting from .bashrc is necessary, it's ready-to-go as is
<joshumax> odd it works for me
<selena2013> in fact if i dont answer is because my ubuntu froze again
<zimzum_> got a prob my friends, i did sudo apt-get install nvidia xconfig, now my screen is froze a 4:#
<joshumax> although im using debian wheezy
<zimzum_> 4:3
<gaurav> anybody there to help me???
<joshumax> gaurav: whats the problem?
<Degru> what do you mean
<Degru> no line commenting
<gaurav> i downloaded a software in .tar.gz
<gaurav> how do i install it???
<ejv> selena2013: It's impossible to support your issue with such vague descriptions and lack of any details. Start over. Are you using a desktop or laptop. What brand? What model? OK it's Ubuntu. 32bit or 64bit? What kernel are you using? Paste your logs/dmesg/anything relevant to a Pastebin service. Good luck.
<joshumax> wekk is it source?
<joshumax> gaurav: is it source?
<selena2013> 64bits amd  hp 2000 laptop\
<Degru> guarav: open it in the default program and extract it to a folder
<gaurav> mmm... i think so
<joshumax> okay whats the file tree look like?
<ejv> gaurav: This process is thoroughly documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<zimzum_> got a prob my friends, i did sudo apt-get install nvidia xconfig, now my screen is froze a 4:#
<zimzum_> 4:3
<joshumax> ejv that wiki scares new users
<zimzum_> I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<ejv> joshumax: please start getting in the habit of directing new users to the documentation; it cuts down on the noise here.
<gaurav> got it... EJV
<gaurav> thanks man
<joshumax> ejv ive done that several times but usually it just makes them angry
<Degru> if anyone has problems with amd graphics in 12.04 try installing 12.10; much better amd support
<ejv> joshumax: not your problem ;)
<joshumax> ok
<zimzum_> ya but will everything stay the same i mean graphic, or will it be fresh new??
<Degru> ok lemme try rebooting to see if colors are fixed
<Degru> zimzum: it will be the same
<joshumax> ok also check this if it doesnt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390272
<selena2013> what does unity --reset does ?
<ejv> If you're compiling stuff under Ubuntu, outside of the package managers and/or PPAs, you should already be somewhat intelligent.
<joshumax> but i doubt it will
<Degru> selena2013: running kubuntu so can't say
<Degru> OK I'll reboot and see if this fixes the colors
<joshumax> i know this is an odd question but why do you even want colors, theyre distracting
<zimzum_> so how do i get it bck to 16:9
<zimzum_> i should have just let it be, but wanted to use my accellerator
<zimzum_> i go into display and all there is 4:3 option no more
<zimzum_> ERR wth
<joshumax> hmm slow day
<acidrain> how do i see what user runs a certain process. which is ices2 we are talking about
<joshumax> So, what would happen if someone were to be able kill init?
<joshumax> like sending SIGKILL to it and it actually worked
<HelloWorld321> If I tpyed this into the terminal, and this is what I meant to do, but I did it in the wrong directory, and interupted it with ctrl-c ... has it partially renamed some of the files, or does it know to roll back, or is it continuing somewhere?
<HelloWorld321> find . -type f ! -iname '*.eml' -exec rename 's/([0-9]+)$/$1.eml/' {} \;
<joshumax> it doesnt know how to roll back so you have partially renamed files
<ghostx562> hi
<joshumax> heyyy
<HelloWorld321> and there's not really any way to know the new .eml files from any original .eml files, right?  -atime, -mtime, -ctime don't seem to have been changed on any of the .eml files?
<yown> How does one get shred to shred all files in a folder?
<joshumax> oops gtg bye all
<Lynxx> how do i connet to a open-ssh daemon it keeps saying my password is wrong, and i know its not?
<zimzum_> i still can't get to 16:9
<zimzum_> i got a little more resolution
<Lynxx> nevermind
<zimzum_> and my blue dash is gone
<RZAFC> So I formatted the usb drive to fat and it got passed the syslinux screen and went to a ubuntu screem but then it went to a screen where the cursor just blinks
<HelloWorld321> Should all my firefox cache files be eml files?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RZAFC> Dr_Willis: that link didn't teach me anything. maybe you can explain nomodeset a little better
<ghostx562> 12.10, is giving install problems, is lucid lynx still up on ubuntu site?
<Dr_Willis> its a kernel option to try
<HelloWorld321> Can any firefox user type this at their home directory, and tell if the files are .eml files?
<HelloWorld321> find ./.mozilla/firefox/wxmfiul1.default/Cache/ -type f
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RZAFC> Dr_Willis: I can't type anything when I load it up. it shows like a white square thing, a dash and a circle with a guy in it and then it goes to a black screen
<Cannabis> hey guys
<HelloWorld321> Can any firefox user type this at their home directory, and tell if the Cache* files are .eml files?
<HelloWorld321> find ./.mozilla/firefox/wxmfiul1.default/Cache/ -type f
<Dr_Willis> you use the nomodeset at teh GRUB menu.. befor you see that flashing cursor
<Dr_Willis> at the grub menu - hit e for edit.. put nomodeset between the 'quiet splash' words
<jmcantrell> i've created a launcher that runs a program in a terminal, but it only has 8 colors. normal gnome-terminal has 256. anyone know what i can do?
<Cannabis> hey guys question does anyone know how to setup apache when the server is using plesk i need to setup 3 listening ports but i see the httpd file in the /etc/apache2/conf/ folder
<crackth> what's are you taking about？
<crackth> Ubuntu？
<Cannabis> who?
<Degru> oh finally
<Dr_Willis> this is the ubuntu support channel
<crackth> your
<Cannabis> ya ubuntu
<crackth> i know
<Degru> didn't realize that i had to copy /etc/skel/.bashrc to my home for it to work...
<Dr_Willis> normally when you make a user. it does that automatcally Degru
<Dr_Willis> depends on how you made the user
<Degru> i made it with the installer
<Degru> i'm the only user
<alexhairyman> night all
<Degru> yay now i have apt-get autocomplete as well.
<Dr_Willis> thats not exactly true.. linux uses sevveral users.. :) you are the only real person user.
<Degru> yeah, but apparently the kubuntu installer didn't copy .bashrc into my folder.
<nipar> So I'm just too tired of windows, and I'm constantly trying to swtich to ubuntu
<nipar> however, never having used any linux system before, I tire really easily
<nipar> A lot of stuff is just too confusing, it makes me very unproductive
<Degru> If you're used to Windows, try Kubuntu.
<Degru> it's pretty easy to understand.
<DonPelufenucci> what is mode +n?
<Lynxx> nipar, keep using it you'll get better
<DonPelufenucci> and mode +s?
<Lynxx> windows is confusing to a new user as well at first
<nipar> Sure, but, any nice resource for simply learning most tricks to get by quickly?
<number-7> i loaded apache on my ubuntu...
<number-7> but if i go to it with the url <ip address>/~john  ....
<number-7> it doesnt seem to look in my public_html ...
<number-7> am i missing a setting?
<Degru> nipar, not sure about resources. My first OS was linux, so I kinda learned as I went along...
<Lynxx> there are many Ubuntu and plain Linux related help websites online, plus really you learn by using it and asking questions when you don't understand, nipar.
<nipar> Same for me with windows/mac, it's just that im an adult now and I need to stay somewhat productive when using a PC :)
<Degru> yeah nipar, just use it and if you don't know how to do something then look it up
<Degru> also, the built-in help on most programs is very useful
<nipar> So far I've just had tons of issues with the operating system in general
<Degru> nipar: what kinds of issues
<nipar> I had to say goodbye to bluetooth headset after half a day of trying to fix them
<nipar> also, downloading sublime text and installing it when it doesnt come packaged was confusing
<Degru> nipar: yeah, that can be kinda confusing
<Degru> nipar: i usually stick to the repositories for programs
<Dr_Willis> i really dont see the need for sublime...
<nipar> also, I really wanted to make SB2 the default editor, rather than gedit
<nipar> but im still not sure how to change the defaults list
<nipar> Dr_Willis, it's just a matter of being somewhat productive and having familiar surroundings still
<Dr_Willis> been using vi for years.. ;)
<ceverett> I have a problem installing Quantal
<nipar> A lot of editors/IDE's are good, but as a windows user, SB2 has been one of the "only options"
<ceverett> I hope someone here can help
<nipar> I just took the step to change operating system, I don't want to re-learn editors quite yet :)
<Dr_Willis> i use geany and vim on windows....
<sahil> hii good morning people
<matt_> Hi
<matt_> Im having a problem with my Video playback. Not on outube or anything. just like DVD and downloaded videos
<ceverett> It looks like Xwindows is crashing when the live cd image is booting on my DEll E6410
<matt_> Any Fixes?
<ceverett> any ideas on how to diagnose?
<RZAFC> Dr_Willis: I hit e and nothing happened
<mether> is there a way to get the split out patches from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/raring/subtitleripper  this diff http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/subtitleripper/subtitleripper_0.3.4-0.5ubuntu2.diff.gz seems to have all the patches together
<Dr_Willis> i would guess you are doing it wrong RZAFC  there should be some videos on nomodeset on youtube and the !nomodeset guide had screenshots last i looked,.
<Dr_Willis> you see the grub menu,.. it says at the bottom 'e' for editor.. and you hit e..
<ghostx562> i have a question, trying to install lucid lynx on a pc, when installing i get an error, says no root filesystem is defined, please correct this from partitoning menu, help?
<Dr_Willis> tell it what filesystem to use for /     ' the root of the filesystem is /'   the term root gets used a lot..
<ambarish> hiii.i am having pinguy linux-64 bit and i want to install oracle db in it.what are the procedures for it.
<sahil_> its beter to set it ext4
<ghostx562> dr_willis, it gives an option for /, /boot, /home, /tmp,/usr,/var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local, what do i pick?
<ghostx562> i have it set as ext4 journaling file system, but its asking for a mount point.
<ghostx562> do i just set it as /?
<sahil_> what you are actually trying to do?
<ghostx562> format the drive to use for ubuntu
<sahil_> ok you can set it
<ambarish> what are the steps for installing oracle 10g db in linux-64bit
<Degru> ambarish: it'd be better to just go on google and look up a guide
<ghostx562> sahil_: i am at the create partition menu, i selected the partition as primary, used all space, location for new partition is beginning, use as ext4, and mount point what should i pick
<ghostx562> just the /
<ghostx562> ?
<sahil_> _ghostx562 just use "/"
<sahil_> and check the option "format",
<Dr_Willis>  check the oracvle homepage.. their ubvuntu dirctions should work,..  penguy isent really syooirted here
<Dr_Willis> tell it what filesystem to use for /     ' the root of the filesystem is /'   the term root gets used a lot..
<Dr_Willis> ive said  '/'  several times now. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, its just a manner of speaking.
<ghostx562> sahil, it says, "you have not selected any partitions for use as swap space" ok to skip?
<c2tarun> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 as my primary partition, I installed 12.10 on other partition for testing, I don't like it. Now I wan't to remove it. The problem is now default partition with boot is the one with ubuntu 12.10, if I format the partition my machine will not be able to boot into 12.04. Can anyone please tell me how to change default boot partition?
<sahil_> :)
<ghostx562> dr_willis: sorry didn't see it.
<Dr_Willis> you want to define a swap partition most likely.
<sahil_> If you have limited memory you should use a swap though i recommand having it even if you have ample amount of memory
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, same here sahil_ . I always go for 16gb swap even if its overkill.
<Degru> for what kind of ram
<Degru> you really only need as much swap as you have ram
<sahil_> _ghost562 if you dont have a swap partion create an 1 gb partion and use it as swap
<Dr_Willis> ram+ a little more if you use suslpend
<Dr_Willis> duspend
<Degru> yeah.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Degru: I know but its just my way. I have 4&6 gb on my pc&laptop respectively
<Degru> i have 2gb and 2.5gb swap
<ghostx562> sahil_: how would i go upon making a swap partition?
<sahil_> _dr_williis suspend ? ;)
<MoPac> c2tarun: sound like you eneed to edit your grub file in the 12.10 boot partition to point it to the 12.04 partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghostx562: easy. you should boot a live cd, run gparted, and go at it :D
<MoPac> c2tarun: and maybe stick the right kernel in there
<c2tarun> MoPac, what? if I edit boot file in partition of 12.10 then of formating the partition it'll be deleted.
<MoPac> c2tarun: Yeah, or if you work from a live CD, you just delete 12.10 and reinstall grub
<MoPac> c2tarun: you don't have a separate boot partition, just a file in the root partition?
<Degru> why delete 12.10? i find it more stable
<c2tarun> MoPac, yup, no separate boot partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do I create a "recovery partition"? I have a small 2gb partition between my /home and swap, I was told unetbootin could do it but it does not give me that option. how would I do it manually?
<ghostx562> ntzr: im am trying to install ubuntu, once i have it setup ill go for the swap.
<ghostx562> i can still do after right>
<ghostx562> ?
<MoPac> c2tarun: Then maybe the easiest thing is to *make* a boot partition, pointed at 12.04
<c2tarun> Degru, where to start, Unity-2D is missing, ATI driver is not supported, system heating too much with open source driver
<Dr_Willis> you really wan tto make a swap PARTITION now.
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean by recovery partition
<sahil_> _ghost562 if you have some free space(i mean fully free,not asign to any partition) you can create a swap partition right away,however if you dont have a free space you can change size of a partition ,which will create some free space then use the freespace as swap
<Dr_Willis> one partition for /  of type ext4   one for swap of type swap
<bcbc2> c2tarun: just boot the 12.04 install and run: sudo grub-install /dev/sda  (or whatever drive you boot from)
<ntzrmtthihu777> as in like how some win7 machines come with, something I can re-install from if I mess up too horrifically
<c2tarun> bcbc2, I am in 12.04 right now, so just running grub-install /dev/sda will fix?
<Degru> c2tarun: Oh, so your amd driver is not supported? Mine actually works better than in 12.04. I don't like unity. kubuntu is way better.
<bcbc2> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> Degru, yeah, kubuntu is better, but I am kind of liking Unity-2D + conky. Its good :)
<darkhelmet46> hey all
<Degru> darkhelmet46: hello
<c2tarun> bcbc2, I just got this message: "Installation finished. No error reported" Do I have to run grub-update or something like that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. I stick with my gnome-fallback
<bcbc2> c2tarun: no. it's not necessary
<c2tarun> bcbc2, ok, I am rebooting now.
<bcbc2> darkhelmet46: hi
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: I usually stick with either some light-weight wm like windowmaker, xfce, or lxde, or I go with kubuntu
<ume_> #quit
<Degru> does anyone know of a windowmaker-based ubuntu flavor?
<ghostx562> after installing 11.10, how do i upgrade to the newest os thing-a-ma-bob
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but I cut my linux teeth on lucid and I liked the basic look and feel
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghostx562: I have never had a good experience doing the in-system update
<zorbama> Hello! Can someone here help me create a script to configure my wacom tablet?
<sahil_> what a mess, unable to log in via x after installing lamp-server with ethernet plugged in  :/ how ever i can log in via x  if i do restart and remove the ethernet plug. any idea fellas?
<Degru> ghostx562: why install 11.10? Download the 12.10 cd and install that.
<c2tarun> bcbc2, lolzz... :) I directly booted in 12.04 :) its like 12.10 automatically removed, I just have to format the partition.
<Degru> ghostx562: and don't mess around with the update manager upgrade thing; it breaks your system
<ghostx562> degru, i couldn't get 12.10 to install from usb.
<ghostx562> so i got 11.10, and i will try to see if i can install it from there, if not i will keep 11.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> then do a cd; the iso is so small you don't even need a dvd to do it
<bcbc2> c2tarun: good. if you had run 'update-grub' it would have picked up the 12.10, but no point since you're removing it
<sahil_> _ghostx562 why cant u install? use unetbootin
<c2tarun> bcbc2, yup, thanks :)
<bcbc2> c2tarun: np
<ghostx562> ntzr, i don't have a cd/dvd drive, it broke
<Degru> ghostx562: try using "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/[your usb drive]"
<ghostx562> well, i broke it
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD must suck. how old is the machine? it may not be able to boot a usb
<Degru> ghostx562: it'll wipe your drive though
<sahil_> _ghost562 distro upgrade iswill be hack of a download + time sonsuming + the output wont be as classy as a fresh install
<ghostx562> ntzr, its a 2006 pc, it does boot from usb, installng 11.10 using usb
<Degru> ghostx562: use the same method you used for putting 11.10 on USB for 12.10
<Dr_Willis> the it shgould be able to boot a 12.x usb if the ussb is made rifght
<ntzrmtthihu777> you ~could~ edit your grub to boot from your usb if you're feeling adventurous
<ghostx562> sahil_, i only installed this to see if it was soemthing with windows 8 not letting 12.10 install
<Dr_Willis> the pendrivelinux site has several alternative tools for making a live-usb
<Degru> Dr_Willis: I like using dd for simplicity
<ghostx562> will try again.
<sahil_> _ghostx662 use unetbootin  to install any linux os via usb
<Dr_Willis> ive defainatly had Unetbootin fail.
<goodtime> me too
<ghostx562> sahil, i will try it, let me get on the other pc
<Dr_Willis> dd normally works.. but only newer ubuntu reelases support the dd method
<ghostx562> and install it.
<Degru> Dr_Willis: I like YUMI; you can put many different systems on one USB
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of ways to do iot
<goodtime> yeah
<sahil_> _d willis i am kinda new with dd is there a proper wiki?
<Dr_Willis> sahil_:  i suggest using the other tools if dd is new to you. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ive never needed a dd wiki page
<Degru> sahil_: It's basically "dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX"
<goodtime> me neither
<darkhelmet46> Yumi works well.
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy shit, that easy?
<bcbc2> sahil_: I think dd means 'destroy drive'. most of the time you don't need it
<goodtime> what?
<ghostx562> yumi?
<darkhelmet46> I have burned ISOs to CDs that didn't boot, but they booted with Yumi. Go figure.
<Degru> sahil_: it's easy and useful, though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> so should the partition in question be mounted, Dr_Willis ?
<Degru> darkhelmet46: yes, i like YUMI. I have a USB with various repair/recovery distros on it
<IdleOne> ntzrmtthihu777: Please keep the language clean
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, lo
<ntzrmtthihu777> *lol
<sahil_> _bcb2 well i gota raspberry pi kit yday so here no unetbootin will work i gota need dd here :)
<coldpizza72i> sahil_: what school do you goto?
<goodtime> i go to borders and get the carbon copies in linux mag lol :)
<bcbc2> sahil_: I use it too. Type carefully ;)
<Degru> yep; once wiped my drive like that
<sahil_> bcb2 okey lol
<Degru> sometimes i use dd for putting cd's on usb
<Degru> "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/sdX"
<darkhelmet46> So, I have an app that complains it cannot communicate withe the audio device driver.  Think it's possible to fix it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: erm, not to pester, but using dd in that manner, do I need to mount the partition?
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: no. it's accessing the device, not the mounted partition
<ghostx562> im going to download 12.10  again, do i jeed 12.10 desktop or dvd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> k, so I should unmount the partition?
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: unless you want to copy one partition; then use of=/dev/sdxX
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: you should unmount the usb drive and then run it
<Haxxa> hello
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: this will destroy all other data on the drive.
<sahil_> well i have have a issue i am not able to boot my masine via x if i have ethernet plug plugge in  however if i remove the plug and restrat i can log in via x.yes i do have lamp-server^ installled any idea guys?
<goodtime> lo Haxxa
<ntzrmtthihu777> Degru: no, I'm looking to use a small partition on my hdd. ok, thank you
<sahil_> machine * sorry
<Degru> ghostx562: use the desktop iso
<ntzrmtthihu777> so dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdax right?
<dr_willis> sda
<ghostx562> degru: thanks
<dr_willis> IF sda is the right device.... do NOT get it wrong
<dr_willis> and use a bs=4M option
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: no, you must use the entire drive
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: if you want to use part of the drive then use a different method
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I get that. its sda, just on my hdd. so I can't target a certain partition, Degru ?
<ghostx562> using netbootin, for distro version do i use 12.10 live, hdmedia, or net install?
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: no, it will probably break something.
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: never tried targetting a partition
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: dd is very simple it doesn't care about partitions or anything
<goodtime> ghostx562:  id do a net install
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ then how would I achieve the same for a particular partition of sda?
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: it will just dump if onto of and won't care if there's a partition there or anything.
<ghostx562> ok, copying files to usb
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: idk, google?
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> google landed me in the ubuntu wiki suggesting unetbootin, and the linux unetbootin does not give you the install to hdd option
<C0R3O5IVE> hi
<C0R3O5IVE> I am looking for help
<ntzrmtthihu777> ask away, C0R3O5IVE
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: You'd have to have a bootloader that can tell the computer to boot from that partition, so an OS would have to already be installed there, not just an ISO.
<C0R3O5IVE> I just need a really quick documentation tip [01:28] <C0R3O5IVE> You know how you can view C header files through terminal [01:28] <C0R3O5IVE> is it possible to specify a header file and list all syntax associated with it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I figure grub will handle that
<C0R3O5IVE> As i asked on #ubuntu forums
<C0R3O5IVE> If i chose defs.h
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: not sure if it'll work with iso's though
<C0R3O5IVE> and I wanted to use QWORD and DWORD
<ntzrmtthihu777> more of a cpp/c specific connection.
<C0R3O5IVE> is this possible
<ntzrmtthihu777> Degru: you can boot from iso using grub, this is no problem, but I am hoping for a fallback
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: can't help you there
<ntzrmtthihu777> well thanks for trying anyways :D
<Degru> anyone know how to disable the "XXX has joined #ubuntu" messages?
<C0R3O5IVE> You know how in terminal you can view all header files associated with 'C/C++'? Is it possible to view the syntax for a selected file in terminal so like if i wanted to view fcntl.h for example. what would I enter to view it?
<Degru> C0R3O5IVE: You mean "cat fcntl.h | less"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a clue. use nano to read them if you want, or cat | more , but I suppose the syntax would be dependent on the way it was written
<ghostx562> no idea
<Degru> how do i disable the "xxx joined #ubuntu" messages?
<ntzrmtthihu777> depends on your client
<ghostx562> no idea, but it is annoying
<Degru> using irssi at the moment
<ntzrmtthihu777> there should be an irssi script for that, check their site
<bcbc2>  /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<dr_willis> irssi faq ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankies, bcbc2
<ntzrmtthihu777> will have to add that to the irssi config file :D
<bcbc2> ntzrmtthihu777: np. this channel can be quite noisy ;)
<dr_willis> i thought you did it once.. then saved your settings
<Degru>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<ntzrmtthihu777> not that I am aware of, I believe you have to add it to the dotfile for irssi
<dr_willis> with weechat its just add it... then /save
<bcbc2> ntzrmtthihu777: yes just /save
<ntzrmtthihu777> nice.
<VectorX> hi, where can i get info on putting the ubuntu phone OS or what ever it is, on a galaxy s3 or htc one(one,x,x+) ?
<bcbc2> ntzrmtthihu777: see /help ignore for other options
<dr_willis> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, showed up in the freenode server thingus
<anunnaki>     /ignore * JOINS QUITS PARTS NICKS
<Degru> ok there
<Degru> that's better
<dr_willis> weechat has smart filters. ;)
<yoid> hi how a i add a new ssh user (open_ssh)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: would that same channel and wiki be of use for the dell inspiron one2205 touch screen all in one?
<Degru> i prefer terminal clients
<ntzrmtthihu777> as do I, Degru
<Degru> yoid: idk, create a new system user?
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Degru> !fart
<Degru> !intel
<Degru> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<yoid> umm, i think that will work, what if i have like 100 users do i have to make new accounts for wach
<yoid> *each
<XDS2010> evernote has been hacked !!!!!!!!!!!
<Degru> yoid: i think so...
<yoid> Degru : guess thats the only way..Thanks
<Degru> part
<sherome> hey guys I'm getting a force close with a lot of my programs like autokey and compiz manager: I have an incompatible locale --assuming that means my time,date, and location were messed up, I changed them and rebooted, but still no solution. Any ideas?
<Haxxa> -Is it possible to get ubuntu to run comands when the cpu hits a certain temp
<ntzrmtthihu777> I guess if your cpu has a temp meter, you could get the output with sensors and have a cron job that checks every so often
<nell> whenever I open terminal it's default logged in root
<nell> why
<nell> my system wants to run everything as root today
<nell> and so I can't run chromium right now
<Haxxa> nell what happens when you type exit in terminal
<root> Dragokan
<Guest75149> hi all
<Haxxa> How would I go about setting up cron and lmsensors
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ero-jiji> having some problems getting chrome to install on 12.04LTS, install log here: “Errors were encountered while processing:
<ero-jiji> google-chrome-stable:i386http://pastebin.com/83S5ukRq
<ero-jiji> gah link didnt do right http://pastebin.com/83S5ukRq
<ntzrmtthihu777> just had the same issue, dns issue is what I heard
<ntzrmtthihu777> nvm, different thing. way you pasted it made it look like my issue
<Haxxa>  xdg-utils is missing
<Haxxa> its dependacy
<ero-jiji> just apt-get it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get install -f gets missign dependencies, right?
<ero-jiji> or is it part of another package i need?
<ntzrmtthihu777> package I need = dependency
<ero-jiji> i did sudo apt-get install -f already
<ntzrmtthihu777> well just try that apt-get install xdg-utils then
<ero-jiji> sec lemme tab over to the x2go window
<ntzrmtthihu777> man it takes a bit for partition manipulation
<sherome> Hi. I need to remap my function keys but compiz force closes due to an incompatible locale. Is there any way to do this please?
<Haxxa> If xdg-utils is already installed I might have an idea of why it gave error - first try and install
<sherome> remap I mean assign a function (brightness)
<ero-jiji> one sec, it gave me another error
<ntzrmtthihu777> well I just found a project I should like to try :D lol.
<captine> hi all.  need some help.  just spend cash on yeti blue mic.  plugged it in and it worked.  tried switching back to internal mic to compare sound, now neither works.  did the windows reboot.  see dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5581428/
<ero-jiji> http://pastebin.com/jfvEwNU5
<ntzrmtthihu777> wine, captine ?
<ero-jiji> ive already run apt-get install -f
<captine> ntzrmtthihu777, nope, ubuntu 12.04
<Haxxa> run sudo apt-get -f install again
<silv3r_m00n> when I put in the usb drive, it is put up at /media/fc474ef9-60b7-4cf8-b42a-7feb63eeb64c/  the fc47.... thing is the uuid I guess, does it stay constant per device basis ? like the same uuid for /dev/sdb1 always  ?
<ero-jiji> kk one sec, the remote desktop is laggy as hell ><
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<captine> ntzrmtthihu777, the yeti acts as usb audio out and that works, but the mic is not working --- which is kind of the whole point. lol
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  it can change if you do things to the filesystem. but it should stay the ssame for most peoplke
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can set a new one, but in general uuid always stays the same unless you make some sort of big change to the devices
<tux_> jockey is crashing at startup...WHat should I do ?
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: can I assign fixed uuid to a device like for /dev/sdb1 for example ? some file or somewhere ?
<ruangguruma2> hello
<ruangguruma2> hello
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  its part of the FS. tune2fs can change the uuid
<ntzrmtthihu777> gparted has a utility for that, should run from live cd. or that
<ruangguruma2> helli
<ero-jiji> ok ran it again , same results as last time: http://pastebin.com/sUHTeazv
<ero-jiji> its says its removing something that didnt install lol
<ruangguruma2> bahlul
<ntzrmtthihu777> !spam | ruangguruma2
<ruangguruma2> tenanan
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang, lol.
<ruangguruma2> apa itu spam
<ruangguruma2> what is lol
<ruangguruma2> kdasjflk
<ruangguruma2> jdkalsjf
<ntzrmtthihu777> non-english?
<captine> think i fixed it.  was being a fdu
<ero-jiji> trying to install it again now
<ero-jiji> exact same error when processing man-db
<ero-jiji> so theres gotta be something else missing it needs
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there an #arch channel?
<somsip> !alis | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ero-jiji> doing apt-get -f : apt-get update again
<oppressed1> new map for available female sex tourist to india http://safecity.in/
<dr_willis> now thats an original spam......
<ntzrmtthihu777> omg lol!
<kroq-gar78> ntzrmttihu777: it's #archlinux
<kroq-gar78> lolwut o_O
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankies, lol.
<ero-jiji> ok weird, apt-get update says “duplicate sources list entry for google
<nell> is it crypt or ccrypt?
<nell> cuz neither are found and I can't install them but I have the man pages
<chroot> hi, I got a computer, it's process is AMD Athlon II X2 250 dual core, which kind of ubuntu server should i use?
<kroq-gar78>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kroq-gar78 rgjltnbhcxmv
<kroq-gar78> oops o_O
<ubuntu> amu
<ntzrmtthihu777> hahaha, that sucks
<ero-jiji> let me run the updater just to make sure everythings up to date
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh well, at least it did not have sensitive info, kroq-gar78
<kroq-gar78> ntzmtthihu: lol yeah don't worry. I just registered it after failing at copy-pasting :P
<number-7> <number-7> if i add UserDir public_html to httpd.conf the server doesnt start up
<number-7> <number-7> anyone know apache?
<ero-jiji> @number-7 a bit, what do you need to know?
<number-7> if i add UserDir public_html to httpd.conf the server doesnt start up
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | number-7
<ubottu> number-7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<number-7> he said what do you need to know?
<ero-jiji> what apache setup are you using? mod?
<number-7> i just installed apache2
<macbookblack> hi there, how do I give the the default user "ubuntu" an overwrite permission for the files under www? I made this user owner of www already and I can upload files but cannot overwrite.
<macbookblack> Please help, I badly need this now... I am on the verge of turning on root acces :(
<AcidRain__> number-7, what error does it give?
<number-7> it doent start, where do i find the errors?
<AcidRain__> how do you know it doesnt start?
<number-7> yes, usually i can telnet localhost 80, and i get it
<ero-jiji> did you add the “enable” line for it?
<number-7> i tried that too
<AcidRain__> number-7, so your saying you havent attempted to start the service?
<AcidRain__> thats why u cant connect
<ero-jiji> thats the only thing i can think of that wouldnt let it start, bad syntax or forgot to enable
<number-7> it started fine untill i changed the httpd.conf
<AcidRain__> number-7, /var/log/
<ero-jiji> wait, what program did you use to edit the .conf file in?
<AcidRain__> but u giving me the exact error when trying to start the service would be the best thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> gedit should have left a backup unless you messed with the settings, number-7
<number-7> vi
<ero-jiji> @ntzr was just gonna suggest that ^^
<number-7> the original was empty, so i emptied it out and now it starts
<fat> is any1 here good with HTML / CSS
<ntzrmtthihu777> having hell opening booting this phone into the bootloader, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> depends on what you want, fat
<ero-jiji> btw, my issue is semi on hold, did a full update, and rebooted the server with a fschk, so gonna be a bit for it to do all 9tb lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. where are you at, ero-jiji ? your name and emoting style suggest japan, am I right?
<ero-jiji> akita
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: um... i need to integrate 2 html files together
<ero-jiji> im american though
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, interesting ero-jiji . how you mean integrate, fat ?
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: its a presentation page needs a drawing tool in it. i downloaded it and i just need to integrate it..but i dont know how
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: DO you want the details..can i pm u
<ero-jiji> i figure its going to take at least an hour to do the fschk ><
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, you mean a canvas element with javascript, fat ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sure, I suppose
<ero-jiji> im kicking myself for the way i set up the partitions on the server before i filled it up lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777:  i have to integrate this http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/ with http://www.websanova.com/plugins/paint
<ntzrmtthihu777> ooo, I like it
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: the first link is a presentation  thing and the 2nd one is a paint tool . i want the paint tool to appear in my slides.
<ero-jiji> allocated almost all the free space to /data (the server is a backup target for several other servers we have at work)
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, you want it on that page?
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777:  yes.....
<ero-jiji> it currently has 8.2tb used
<ero-jiji> and now i need to add users that can access the backup files
<ntzrmtthihu777> it shoule be pretty easy, fat . are you running ubunt/othe linux distro?
<ero-jiji> but /home has almost no free space lol
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: yes ubuntu 12.10
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777:  i also have windows
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: when i tried integrating it, the color picker and other tools didn't work (if u click it) but the clear button works. the painting itself works but its not accurate.
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: if i draw a line down, it will draw the line down too but not at my cursor (a little to the left)
<ntzrmtthihu777> blech. anywho, what you want to do is wget -pk http://www.websanova.com/plugins/paint#.UTL7B1G7Omo to make a totally local copy of the app, and then you can pull the code you need from that
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: i use netbeans.
<ntzrmtthihu777> no clue about that, I am a manual/cli guy
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777:  i downloaded the code from both of them manually from the site
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: the code is in my downloads folder
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777:  in nautilus
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777:  i just dont know how to integrate it
<bazhang> !enter | fat
<ubottu> fat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fat> sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> open the html source of your page, and add in what you need with a text editor
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: i already tried that...i told u. "the color picker and other tools didn't work (if u click it) but the clear button works. the painting itself works but its not accurate. "
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: i added all the stuff in the head from the paint and the body and put it in my presentation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> then you have not got it exactly the same. its a simple copypasta job it that is all you are doing
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: its nooot working!!!!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> don't shout at me, you asked for help and I am giving it.
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: im not shouring?
<fat> ntzrmtthihu777: shouting* i have no anger on me
<cyberjorge> yes you are
<ntzrmtthihu777> quote: its nooot working!!!!!. sounds like shouting to me
<fat> its not.
<ntzrmtthihu777> show of hands, who thinks that was shouting?
<fat> exaggeration
<ntzrmtthihu777> anywho, I am not standing for it. if you're gonna be an ass, ask someone else for help.
<fat> ntzmtthihu777: how am i an ass?
<Degru> Shouting out of frustration
<fat> ntzmtthihu777: im not shoutin.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, no cursing please, fat lets move on
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: not using it as a swear, but ok.
<Degru> IRC is hard to do with an android phone
<ntzrmtthihu777> fat: I can no longer see your posts, may as well ask someone else.
<fat> ntzmtthihu777: nevermind ill fix it myself
<nnn> salutare
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello nnn
<iosona> any way to make Unity recognise urxvt? currently I am launching it with ctrl+f2.
<iosona> make that alt+f2*
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a clue, I'm a gnome man
<Ycarene> I'm trying to go to a link from steam but it's opening up the "links" browser, it does this from other apps too.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, unity is a gnome shell
<Ycarene> xchat does it too.
<iosona> it is set in a config file somewhere, most likely Ycarene
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: no need to be techical, everyone knows what I mean
<LoneTrooper> Hi, Does anyone knows any ASCII art editor? Preferably in GUI mode.
<Ycarene> iosona - I think that's obvious, but I can't figure out where.
<bazhang> LoneTrooper, apt-cache search ascii and see
<ntzrmtthihu777> there is an image2ascii package, but its cli. it works rather well
<LoneTrooper> k k thx bazhang
<Degru> There are programs that convert images and video to ascii, not sure about ascii art editors
<robotnut> blah why did i unstall ubuntu desktop on ubuntu server
<crizis> :)
<Ycarene> Ahh, fixed it, used update-alternatives
<iosona> what is the name of the GUI program that recommends and fetches drivers you select?
<dr_willis> i irc most of the day on android
<ntzrmtthihu777> jockey-gtk
<bazhang> iosona, jockey-gtk ?
<Degru> Im on android right no
<Degru> W
<iosona> yes, that's it. Thanks. Does it have many dependencies?
<bazhang> Degru, did you have a support issue with that?
<dr_willis> in 12.10+ its been moved to a tab in the software-sources tool
<Degru> No
<bazhang> Degru, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<everdoia> test
<robotnut> fail
<bazhang> !tet | everdoia
<doomlord> window preview plugin is removed ?
<bazhang> everdoia, try #test
<everdoia> #test
<bazhang> doomlord, from nautilus?
<doomlord> compiz / unity / ccsm /
<doomlord> window thumbnails from the launcher
<dr_willis> dont think it ever worked with unitys launcher
<doomlord> i think it was disabled by default.. maybe it didn't work well so they removed it
<doomlord> http://handytutorial.com/enable-window-previews-in-ubuntu-12-04-unity-launcher/
<ripthejacker> how do i import python modules thats inside /usr/share ?
<xMopxShell> Hi, would anyone be able to help me with setting memory limits in lxc containers?
<kkkkjjjh> sal all
<ripthejacker> ive started the python shell from my home folder
<helmut_> hi
<ripthejacker> the hp printer config is giving an error
<ripthejacker> its written in python
<ripthejacker> so how do i debug it?
<robotnut> ok
<robotnut> carefully ?
<ripthejacker> i meant whats the procedure
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all
<Wizek> How safe a procedure is it to migrate a wubi install to it's own partition?
<dr_willis> ive heard it works.. ive  seen a few in here with issues..
<dr_willis> when in doubt. make backups
<Wizek> Well, I have backup, but it would be still inconvinient if I had to do a full reinstall :)
<dr_willis> i find it faster to do reinstalls most of the time
<iosona> wubi is... bad, in my opinion, period. I would just reinstall
<Wizek> Why is it so bad?
<ero-jiji> night all
<iosona> It installs on NTFS, which is a bad filesystem, firstoff. It installs within Windows. I mean, you get a lot of drawbacks, only real positive is that you can see what the OS is like
<ripthejacker> i have a python module in /usr/share
<ripthejacker> the module is hplip
<Wizek> Sorry, back.
<ripthejacker> how can i import this in a shell
<Wizek> So, why is wubi so bad?
<chicagobitcoins> private messages are key.  it has been a while since I've used IRC.  I am now authenticated.
<cylob> my usb wifi keeps disconnecting every several minuts. this didnt happen with windows xp in the same location.
<pje335> hi all, I have Ubuntu 12.10 instalt with wuby alongside windows on my compaq mini 100. then i needted to install --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source but since then the updater freezes after seaching for updates
<ripthejacker> how do i copy the bug report?
<pje335> does anyone have an idea how to make i working again?
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<dr_willis> moo
<pje335> hi all, I have Ubuntu 12.10 instalt with wuby alongside windows on my compaq mini 100. then i needted to install --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source but since then the updater freezes after seaching for updates. does any one know how to fix it??
<dr_willis> use the command line apt update tools and look for error messages
<thomaspro> /dev/sdb1            118169876   3042988 109124204   3% /mnt/sdb
<thomaspro> but
<thomaspro> 118169876-3042988= ?
<dr_willis> use the -h for human readable numbers perhaps..
<dr_willis> what FS is that useing?
<thomaspro> /dev/sdb1             113G  3,0G  105G   3% /mnt/sdb
<thomaspro> Doesn't look any more mathematical" ?:-(
<dr_willis> what do you mean
<thomaspro> ext4
<SwedeMike> thomaspro: certain percentage is reserved for root only.
<dr_willis> 5% is also reserved for root access on ext2/3/4
<thomaspro> The numbers don't fit ?
<thomaspro> and not shown with df" ?
<thomaspro> the 5 GB root reserve I mean
<dr_willis> i never really noticed.  i tend to set the reserve to 0 ;)
<dr_willis> on data drives
<thomaspro> How can I check this ?
<dr_willis> tune2fs command sets the settings. 5% is the default
<dr_willis> i never worry about it. ;)
<thomaspro> So did I - just noticed that ...
<thomaspro> tune2fs without options doesn't show ?
<thomaspro> Don't want to make any changes yet ...
<thomaspro> No option to "just show" all the drive usage ?
<dr_willis> never noticed. check the df man pages perhaps
<thomaspro> -a, --all
<thomaspro>               include dummy file systems
<thomaspro> Doesn't show more than df
<thomaspro> --total
<thomaspro>               produce a grand total
<thomaspro> only makes a summary of all drives
<thomaspro> Don't see how to gather more info on the missing bytes :-(
<gry> http://codepad.org/81PF4CCD help with sources.list and apt-get update please? "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<dr_willis> the ppa is down, no longer active. or dosent support precise
<pje335> dr_willis: what do you mean with : use the command line apt update tools and look for error messages
<dr_willis> pje335:  apt-get update, apt-get upgrade  are the 2 core commands to update your system
<dr_willis> all the gui tools are basically front ends to the apt tools
<goodtime> in your terminal pje335 as root
<pje335> yes sudo
<thomaspro> gry: It's only for oneiric I suppose ....
<goodtime> yes
<pje335> but wen i do that the upodates aren't installt
<talsamon> does anybody know why iceweasel and firefox doesn't play html5
<goodtime> just apt-get update then
<goodtime> as root
<pje335> I so sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade but the updates aren't instalt
<pje335> furst it workt fine but sins i have installt  --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source it doesn't work anymore
<dr_willis> pastebin the error messages
<pje335> wel it is in dutch
<pje335> but i wil do
<pje335> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/Qv8DQnDX
<poopie> Just fired up a headless ubuntu. A few things a little different about this distro. Looks like sudo is installed. I was kind of wondering how the wheels is set up. Aptitude ie "# aptitude search emacs" What really tossed my wig is there does not seem to be a root user? Did I mess something up ???
<dr_willis> now try an apt-get dist-upgrade pje335
<dr_willis> wheels? sudo grip is not wheels
<poopie> wheel
<dr_willis> you use sudo as needed
<poopie> No, normal I install sudo
<dr_willis> the admin/sudo group is not 'wheel' in ubuntu
<dr_willis> sudo is installed by default on ubuntu
<poopie> ok
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<poopie> so so I should run with gksudo and not gksu then.
<poopie> If I put a front end on this.
<pje335> dr_willis: it is doing somethning what looks like a update :)
<dr_willis> it should allready have gksudo/gksu which i think are the same app on ubuntu poopie
<poopie> wait dr_willis are you saying there is NO root account? Wow I have been using *nix for the past 20 year?
<dr_willis> poopie:  you do not directly login to root on ubuntu
<poopie> wow
<poopie> kk
<dr_willis> theres no root password. you dont login straight as root.
<gry> thomaspro: what do i do now?
<kumarat9pm> My ubuntu system is too slow at booting time..
<kumarat9pm> any suggested solutions?
<beboj> anyone use hd44780 LCD with lcd2usb on ubuntu ??
<thomaspro> gry: You might contact the maintainer, this Claudio SN, if you know him ...
<poopie> Not sure how close this is to Debian but I am not seeing any Xen stubs built into the kernel? I was going to make bare metal slices (DomU) and use Ubuntu as Dom0. Digging around /proc and modules etc ...
<poopie> In short is Xen part of Ubuntu?
<kgalahassa> I have configured my backup on my ubuntu 12.10, but when it 's high time to up, it fails : not a directory. Is someone there  for help? I can precise that my backup point is on my /media/kgalahassa/Data (/dev/sda3),  my backup software is : Déjà Dup
<auronandace> !xen | poopie
<ubottu> poopie: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<dr_willis>    
<poopie> auronandace yes I know. I use it all the time. It is my thin hypervisor of choice. It is built into the Debian kernel in large so I took for granted that it was in Ubuntu too.
<gry> thomaspro: i would be happy to stop using something if need be.. what exactly is the problem, i don't see 'claudiocn' in sources.list?
<marun> I get following error while trying to start snmp on my server $ /etc/init.d/snmpd status snmpd dead but subsys locked
<bonzar> can any body help me in configuring my wifi
<poopie> Reason I am trying Ubuntu is that the freeze on Debian the kernel a bit dated. Wanted to try the 3.5 kernel and test it for ios etc in VT-d (IOMMU) mode.
<pje335> dr_willis: and you all  it think is has workt thank you fore helping me out  :) bye
<thomaspro> As mentioned above: This ppa has not a branch for precise
<thomaspro> gry:As mentioned above: This ppa has not a branch for precise
<dr_willis> pje335:  you dident have to do a dist-upgrade.. thats just a more intensive upgrade of the packages.. updateing anything thats been held.
<poopie> what is a ppa? Like ports that you find in FreeBSD? Stuff you don't find in the repos that is???
<burrows> Kev's Phone? Is this some type of linux malware I've picked up.
<burrows> I see someone mentioned it yesterday as well http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/03/%23ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> not heard any mention of it in here burrows
<burrows> dr_willis, I see. I load my file browser and one of my places is "Kev's Phone". Weird as fuck.
<burrows> My name not being Kev and such.
<dr_willis> never heard of it.. seen extensions open up their own homepages on update.
<poopie> Think you for your incredibly vast wealth of information. All the same I think I am going to install a "normal" GNU/Linux that does not have blobs in kernel (sry Arch) and larger developer base.
<burrows> I should be able to figure out where it's atleast getting the phrase "Kev's phone" from.
<thomaspro> Seems I grilled the 2.6.38-16 kernel
<thomaspro> Any easy workaround to get the system running soon ?
<gry> thomaspro: which line ... ? pastebin lines have numbers, I am having trouble realizing what exactly it's referring to
<tutysra> can we install jdk6 for an user and jdk 7 for others in ubuntu?
<Syria> Is  there an equivalent for inSSIDer for ubuntu please? I need a wireless signal scanner.
<thomaspro> gry: I didn't look into your paste - I just checked out the PPA
<gry> thomaspro: would you mind reading it lease, I suspect I'm not seeing where t nuke it from or what ppa it is
<gry> please*
<thomaspro> As I said: If you're refferring to the PPA mentioned in your first post --> There's NOTHING in it for PRECISE !
<dr_willis> ppas are defined via the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files  normally
<thomaspro> Any manipulations on your system won't help that ...
<dr_willis> remove that ppa.. it dosent apply to you
<gry> dr_willis: I don't see which line it's defined in
<thomaspro> dr +1
<dr_willis> line? look in that directory and grep the files.. or use the source manager gui tools
<dr_willis> gry:  where exactly are you looking?
<gry> dr_willis: sources.list
<thomaspro> gry: Mustn't be in sources list
<thomaspro> look at sources.d
<thomaspro> or so ?
<dr_willis> and ive said several times... /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gry> ah, that's way better.. looking into the directore now.. first time I'm seeing it
<dr_willis> :)
<gry> .d sounds like a daemon or something, didn't know this thing has a dir like that
<dr_willis> theres dozens of whatever.d directories...
<dr_willis> look in /etc/
<gry> safe to remove /etc/apt/sources.list/claudiocn-slm-precise.list and /etc/apt/sources.list/claudiocn-slm-precise.list.save ?
<thomaspro> sure !
<dr_willis> gry:  we have NO idea of knowing what those are for or why you added them.
<dr_willis> so rename/move them...
<dr_willis> if you want. ;)
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<beboj> anyone use hd44780 LCD with lcd2usb on ubuntu ??
<Syria> So can you guys help me with finding an equivalent for inSSIDer for ubuntu please? I need a wireless signal scanner.
<Syria> I have installed inSSIDer but when I try to start it nothing happens!
<dr_willis> Syria:  id suggest checking askubuntu.com  and see if anyone has asked a similer question
<dr_willis> no idea what inssider does..
<thomaspro> No idea how to easily get my "grilled" kernel back ?
<dr_willis> no idea what grilled means...
<Syria> dr_willis:  I have searched in google is that enough ? Searched a lot actually.
<dr_willis> Syria:  i hit askubuntu,com FIRST
<llutz> !info kismet | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4.3build2 (quantal), package size 899 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<thomaspro> Sorry, I'm german, don't know how you guys call a messed up kernel image ...
<gry> dr_willis: ah, clicking http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu  and looking theough to http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages helped me to see what it is - is apt's ad ppa thing not trained to check for os version or something when adding a ppa?
<Syria> dr_willis:  llutz thank you guys.
<thomaspro> llutz: Doesn't "bite" the network manager ?
<llutz> thomaspro: ?
<thomaspro> The nm that comes with ubuntu show all available wireless lans for me ?
<thomaspro> But I read, it reacts very agressive on other apps for the same purpose ...
<rigved> hi everyone.
<thomaspro> kernel panic
<thomaspro> gzip image found at block 0
<rigved> my friend has a macbook pro. i am trying to install ubuntu using a pendrive. can anyone tell me how to boot into the pendrive?
<thomaspro> List of all partitions
<thomaspro> list merely sda 1 2 and 5
<thomaspro> No filesystem could mount root
<thomaspro> What now ?
<llutz> !details | thomaspro
<ubottu> thomaspro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thomaspro> problem with the last installed kernel
<thomaspro> Ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thomaspro> power on NO filesystem could mount root
<thomaspro> I can boot with the 2.6.38-15 kernel
<thomaspro> The actual was 2.6.38-16#67
<thomaspro> How to get it back running ?
<fuorviatos> hello there
<dr_willis> id check the bug reports  - see if theres a known issue with that kernel.
<shakii> own file type -rs. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<fuorviatos> Does Ubuntu use any demon for monitoring hdd performance by default, so an user is notified when the disk is in prefail state?
<dr_willis> not that ive noticed fuorviatos
<dr_willis> there might be some in the repos.
<red_> ciao a tutti
<red_> !list
<ubottu> red_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fuorviatos> dr_willis: sure, there's smartmontools where a smartd can be set up
<AngrySpam98> sdl;kj
<AngrySpam98> Hello
<AngrySpam98> Would anybody like to do me a huge favor?
<AngrySpam98> My friend has asked me to get him "ten clicks on his page"   so now Im here trying to do so.  He only needs two people to go to "his page"
<AngrySpam98> Just click this link: http://riotpointsgenerator.org/index.php?id=199171
<AngrySpam98> and I will shut up :P
<AngrySpam98> if anybody clicked it, thanks.  It worked :P
<dr_willis> i advise spamming elsewhere...
<bsbxprblm> Ubuntu LTS, I'm taken to Busybox when booting and it just says (initramfs). Problem started after doing an update. Kernel was updated.
<nyuszika7h> bsbxprblm: does it say anything about mounting the root file system?
<nyuszika7h> how can I prevent Alt+Space from bringing up the system menu in the terminal (or globally, if that's the only possible way)?
<bsbxprblm> nyuszika7h nothing like that
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: i am using the option "dont show the menu" in gnome-terminal
<bsbxprblm> After grub I just end up in Busybox
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: right click in the terminal and disable the menu option there
<nyuszika7h> iceroot: that doesn't help
<nyuszika7h> I mean, the window menu (when you right click the window) is shown on Alt+Space
<ktosiek> Hi! How stable is raring so far? I want to try linux 3.8, and don't know if I should go with raring or build it
<red_> ciao a tutti
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: ah we are talking about HUD and not the gnome-terminal menu
<red_> !list
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: ah ok, that is another menu you are talking about
<nyuszika7h> I mean the right click menu of the terminal window, I want to prevent that from bringing up the menu with "Minimize", "Maximize", "Close" etc.
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: maybe have a look at the shortcut-settings in the gnome-control-center to disable that shortcut
<iceroot> !shortcuts | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<nyuszika7h> iceroot: ah, found it, thanks
<bsbxprblm> Just tried selecting a previous kernel in Grub and that worked, but why is the newest kernel sending me to Busybox?
<dr_willis> boot it with the noquiet nosplash text   options and look for error messages
<Lynxx> is there a way i can make a command so on open-ssh it gives an option for someone to create a new account by typing something like 'new' for login?
<Xtreme> guys, can i play my audio simultaneously on bluetooth as well as internal spreakers?
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: adduser?
<iceroot> Xtreme: have a look in the audio-settings (click the speaker in the right top menu) there you will find all sound devices, enable the devices you want
<dr_willis> lynxx  i imagine its possible.. but that would be a huge security hole
<nyuszika7h> you should not use adduser for letting anyone create an account on your server though, you should write a script that calls useradd, and only allows some things like the name to be specified
<Lynxx> yeah was thinking the same
<nyuszika7h> that's not the best idea either, but some shell providers do that.
<Xtreme> iceroot, yes, but i can either enable bluetooth headset or speaker
<Xtreme> not borh
<nyuszika7h> the funny thing is that they block Tor connections for the user registration, but they don't block it for normal login
<Lynxx> nyuszika7h,  any place i can learn how to write such a script?
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: you should look into learning Bourne shell / bash scripting, and read the manual page of useradd (man useradd)
<Lynxx> okay
<Lynxx> one more question thank you so far
<nyuszika7h> sure, sup?
<dr_willis> why you would want such a script... ;)
<iceroot> Xtreme: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/multimedia/461219-sound-multiple-output-devices-pulse.html
<Lynxx> when i'm trying to connect to open-sshd ... it gives me login prompt which is fine, is there any way i can get it to display something  else other than just login?
<iceroot> Lynxx: its the welcome message
<Lynxx> Like a welcome title or something, this is for a friend of mine i'm trying to alow her some access to my machine so she can learn
<Lynxx> okay where would i set this?
<iceroot> Lynxx: which is enabled by default on ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: /etc/motd
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: you could just create her account with 'sudo useradd', it's pretty easy to use
<Lynxx> okay let me check it out because so far all it does is go righ to the Login
<Lynxx> and that can be confusing for a total newbie like her
<Lynxx> okay yeah i was going to do that
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: oh, you mean _before_ login?
<Lynxx> Yes
<nyuszika7h> create a file, something like /etc/ssh/sshd_banner, and add the line "Banner /etc/ssh/sshd_banner" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nyuszika7h> also, if you want to suppress the notice about Ubuntu and stuff after login (the things in /etc/motd), you can use "ShowMOTD no" in the config or per-user, "touch ~/.hushlogin"
<Lynxx> Is it safe for me to change the contents of MOTD
<antoniokassio> hello
<Lynxx> or does it automatically update on it's own
<Xtreme> iceroot: thanks mate, but i dont have the simultaneous option... :(
<Lynxx> i notice it says 0 files for update etc.. seems like it writes to it .. but idk
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: it's safe to edit it, the dynamic MOTD is auto-generated and appended to the end of /etc/motd
<Lynxx> ok cool
<nyuszika7h> actually, it's appended to the output by sshd on connecting, not directly to /etc/motd afaik
<nyuszika7h> (the dynamic MOTD consists of one line containing kernel information and stuff)
<uppfinnarn> if you want a custom motd, it's usually a better idea to edit /etc/motd.tail; that'll append your stuff to the end of the motd
<Lynxx> okay ... was just wondering because i did edit that banner part and then it got all mixed up next to the Login: field
<Lynxx> instead of t here being a break inbetween
<nyuszika7h> Lynxx: mixed up? how do you mean?
<nyuszika7h> can you screenshot?
<nyuszika7h> you could try adding a newline at the end of the file
<Lynxx> I could it was basiccally like this
<nyuszika7h> empty line
<Lynxx> blah blah blah blah blah blahlogin:
<Lynxx> instead of blah blah blah blah blah <break> login:
<nyuszika7h> ah, that means your editor didn't add a line break at the end
<Lynxx> yes
<nyuszika7h> just press Enter to make sure you have an empty line in the file
<Lynxx> ah
<Lynxx> okay lets play with this a bit and figure it out
<Lynxx> i still gotta figure out why the only file in my new user is 'show.desktop'
<nyuszika7h> because you haven't logged in as that user from the GUI, I guess
<nyuszika7h> it will create Documents, Downloads etc. if you log in from the GUI, I think
<nyuszika7h> but it should be safe to do it manually
<nyuszika7h> (mkdir)
<Lynxx> i should make a script to do all that lol would be easier i think
<uppfinnarn> if you do it manually, you'll have to assign the manually created directories as Music, Pictures, etc., or some scripts won't work properly; it's safer to let the GUI do it
<nyuszika7h> oh
<Lynxx> ok then
<Lynxx> ty
<uppfinnarn> see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg_user_directories
<Lynxx> ok
<dr_willis> Lynxx:  are  you useing encrypted home directoriues?
<dr_willis>  how did you add the user?
<nyuszika7h> I think (s)he used 'sudo adduser' as I suggested
<dr_willis> adduser  copies everything from /etc/skel to the new users home
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: aren't most of the things dotfiles there?
<nyuszika7h> on quantal, .bash_logout  .bashrc  examples.desktop.profile
<nyuszika7h> err, examples.desktop and .profile are two different files
<nyuszika7h> stupid tabs
<nyuszika7h> this is why I prefer to use spaces even for aligning things :P
<nyuszika7h> (when using fixed-width, that is)
<nyuszika7h> uhh, I think my sound is broken
<nyuszika7h> terminal bell isn't working
<nyuszika7h> the sound test works
<emx> nyuszika7h, be van-e minden kapcsolva?
<Lynxx> i added the user from the system settings dialogue dr_willis
<nyuszika7h> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> very interesting. I have managed to dd an iso to a 2gb partition, several times, I might add, but it always ends up with a bad magic number
<JaySwizzle> Bit of a noob question here but, how do I update wine?
<JaySwizzle> sudo apt-get update wine isnt working
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get upgrade
<JaySwizzle> oh its upgrade
<nibbler> ntzrmtthihu777: you dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb2?
<nyuszika7h> emx: alsamixer-ben megtalaltam, a "Beep" volt lenemitva (for the others, it was muted - since you asked in Hungarian :P)
<dr_willis> the old speaker-beep from years past is broken./disabled on many distros these days
<uppfinnarn> update updates the package list, upgrade upgrades outdated packages
<JaySwizzle> im a dimwit
<ntzrmtthihu777> nibbler: yup, exactly
<dr_willis> nibbler:  you mean sdb  most likely...
<uppfinnarn> so you need to use update first, or apt-get won't know there is a newer version
<nibbler> dr_willis: ntzrmtthihu777 talked of partitions...
<ntzrmtthihu777> actually I did it to /dev/sda3
<dr_willis> not sure why you would dd an iso to a sda3
<nibbler> me neither ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> well it is actully the second partition, the numbering got scragged
<nyuszika7h> JaySwizzle: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nyuszika7h> it will upgrade all packages
<dr_willis> so its NOT an ISO file.. just a hd image file?
<nyuszika7h> if there is a new version available
<ntzrmtthihu777> it is an iso file
<dr_willis> so its a cd/dvd image then?
<nibbler> ntzrmtthihu777: and you can mount the iso, but not the partition/copy of it? strange.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wait a minute -- I think I got it. yeah, just like you get from releases.ubuntu.com
<nyuszika7h> JaySwizzle: you will need to find a PPA if you're looking for a newer version than the one in the repo, because packages aren't updated after release just because there is a newer version available
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think I need to mount the iso first, and *then* dd the contents.\
<nibbler> ntzrmtthihu777: but this does not have any purpose or such, right?
<nyuszika7h> ntzrmtthihu777: if you use dd to write the image, sudo aptitude install syslinux
<nyuszika7h> then isohybrid foo.iso
<nibbler> ntzrmtthihu777: use cp forthat, if you want to make usefulls tuff ;-)
<nyuszika7h> then  dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M  or something like that
<ntzrmtthihu777> grub-install to sda3 gives an error message about it being a a iso9660 filesystem
<dr_willis> you wouldent install grub to a iso filesystem
<emx> nyuszika7h, may i pm you? it's off topic.
<sqrrl> i want to install some packages on inernetless xubuntu; i want it to play mp3s/avis/mkvs (mplayer with some gui possibly?). i've got a windows computer with internet here. how do i do that?
<nyuszika7h> emx: sure
<dr_willis> isolinux is normally used for that
<glen> where can i get latest stable for chromium 25?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, lol. I'm kinda just goofin around, but I got this idear in my head, lol
<dr_willis> !ppa | glen
<ubottu> glen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nyuszika7h> sqrrl: find the packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com, download the .deb files (make sure to download the dependencies too), transfer them to the other computer (via USB or something), then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<glen> nyuszika7h: but this ppa has no 25: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<glen> nyuszika7h: it's like abandoned, last pkg is from 18.x branch
<glen> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry, wanted to reply to you :)
<FlowRiser> sqrrl, what nyuszika7h said :D You can also get the .deb file by sudo apt-get source <<package-name>>
<nyuszika7h> FlowRiser: rather aptitude download
<nyuszika7h> and sudo isn't needed for apt-get source / aptitude download afaik
<sqrrl> nyuszika7h: um uh. how do i make sure i download the dependancies too? like, i want some mp3 and video players like smplayer or amarok, and when i search for smplayer it lists like 20 dependancies, do i download them too?
<sqrrl> is there any easier way?
<ntzrmtthihu777> glen: about what?
<Viking667> can someone do a lookup for me on libmaven-shade-plugin-java  ?
<glen> ntzrmtthihu777: but this ppa has no 25: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable. it's like abandoned, last pkg is from 18.x branch
<jrib> sqrrl: you should be using software center or apt-get if you prefer the command line.  They handle dependencies automatically for you
<jrib> !software | sqrrl
<ubottu> sqrrl: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Viking667> I've got 1.2.1-4  yet apache tells me that the latest version is 2.0
<FlowRiser> Quick question if a build of a program interrupts because of power-surges, pc crashes, etc ... Does the 'make' process resume itself?
<FlowRiser> I have a large source, and my kernel crashed when i plugged in a usb dongle
<glen> dr_willis: : but this ppa has no 25: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable. it's like abandoned, last pkg is from 18.x branch
<glen> ntzrmtthihu777: blah, drwillis replied me instead
<sqrrl> jrib: is there apt-get for windows?
<uppfinnarn> FlowRiser: it should, yeah, at least as far as I know
<dr_willis> find a diferent ppa ;)
<jrib> sqrrl: why do you want that?
<dr_willis> sqrrl:  seen some similer projects to a package manager for windows.. with open sourced software. ages ago
<glen> dr_willis: but i'm rather asking where's the official chromium team pkgs, or why there are no updates
<sqrrl> jrib: i'm not planning to install linux on other computers any time soon
<jrib> !offline | sqrrl
<ubottu> sqrrl: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<dr_willis> glen:  no idea. ;)
<sqrrl> oh
<sqrrl> jrib: that looks promising, thanks!
<FlowRiser> uppfinnarn, thanks for the answer :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> rawr, what a pain this is becomming, lol
<FlowRiser> sqrrl, if you manage to find a way to solve your problem, can you please put it up here ? :D
<sqrrl> well, i'll try
<sqrrl> but i am a linux idiot and hence not very useful
<sqrrl> !distribution
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sqrrl> mhm
<sqrrl> how do i find my disgtribution :|
<FlowRiser> sqrrl, what ubuntu version you have ?
<Guest61801> !list
<ubottu> Guest61801: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sqrrl> FlowRiser: xubuntu
<sqrrl> probably
<noxom> hello, anybody worked with plc and etc? I don't can to install drivers for rs-485(converter usb to rs-485) :( Light comes on, but in dev/usb not visible and update(and additional drivers) do not help.
<ktosiek> noxom: are you should you need drivers for rs-485 converter?
<FlowRiser> sqrrl, lsb_release -a
<ktosiek> normally you should just plug it in, and look for /dev/ttyUSB*
<FlowRiser> sqrrl, you want to see the distribution codename there
<ktosiek> or /dev/ttyACM*
<ktosiek> (I only used cheap USB<->RS232 converter with not much better RS-232<->RS-485, so maybe the industrial strenght stuff is different)
<nibbler> does ubuntu 12.10 desktop support full disk encryption, or do i still need the alternate installer for that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think I figured out how to do it
<noxom> ktosiek, i dont know where get drivers and not understand about  /dev/ttyUSB*
<noxom> rs232 it is com?
<dakotawulfy> hi
<ktosiek> noxom: COM is just a name for serial devices on windows
<ktosiek> noxom: ls /dev/ttyUSB* /dev/ttyACM*
<ktosiek> I've got to go, bye
<trap24> putty not connecting to my ubuntu system
<trap24> what could be the possible causes
<yoid> trap24: probably your firewall
<llutz> trap24: ssh listening at all? "sudo lsof -i :22"
<trap24> llutz: only root with ipv4 and ipv6 seperately
<llutz> trap24: what?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know a one-liner to format /dev/sda3 to iso9660?
<noxom> ttyUSB0 appeared, and then what to do with it?
<noxom> com is a http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/1006/usb_rs232_adapter.jpg entrance motherboard
<dr_willis> why would  you format a HD to iso9660?
<dr_willis> its not a writeable fs...
<crizis> ntzrmtthihu777: ehm.. that's cdrom format
<ntzrmtthihu777> an idea, lol. just playin a bit
<ntzrmtthihu777> I know what it is.
<trap24> llutz: yoid thanks guys, it was the firewall
<trap24> works now :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, sudo ufw allow 22
<noxom> size is 0 bytes D:
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, anyone have an insight or do I gotta do some more google failing?
<dr_willis> i done know what the CORE problem was ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> just how to format sda3 to iso9660. got an inkling of a nifty thing.
<dr_willis> see the wodim/geniso docs i guess
<gsned> morning all.  i'm trying to remove a disk from lvm but not having much success - is anyone able to help?
<dr_willis> no idea why you would want to make an iso fs on a hd...
<dr_willis> you can set up grub2 to boot an iso FILE if needed
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, I am thinking to boot from it, and I just like trying things out. linux made me experimental, lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I've done that before dr_willis, just like to look at other angles, lol.
<dr_willis> you can DD a ubuntu.iso to a HD.. thats not the same as formating it in iso9660
<dr_willis> since 9660 is a read ONLY format. as far as i know
<dr_willis> the idea of a blank iso is a little useless. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I get that. that's what the problem is, lol.
<dr_willis> ive never seen you state the actual proble,m,
<ntzrmtthihu777> I've dd'd the iso to the partition in various manners, but it always ends up with a bad magic number, lol.
<llutz> !lol | ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> like I said, not exactly a problem, more like a puzzle
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Cagrijost> does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu on a gpt hdd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> its read-only, but it had to have been written in the first place, at least once.
<ntzrmtthihu777> gpt hdd? whazzat Cagrijost ?
<Cagrijost> ntzrmtthihu77 what?
<Cagrijost> ntzrmtthihu777 what?
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Thats a HDD that uses GPT instead of MSDOS for the disk label.
<Cagrijost> bekks: you know how to install ubuntu on that? because my grub wont work when i do
<ntzrmtthihu777> a handfull of letters don't answer the question, bekks . I am still at the same lack of info
<Cagrijost> ntzrmtthihu777 : a harddisk can just be formated in diffrent ways. if you got a hdd over 2,2tb, then you need a gpt format on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> thank you. Cagrijost
<Cagrijost> can anyone help me with it? google wont :-(
<ntzrmtthihu777> have you tried "just doing it"?
<dr_willis> i thought it could use gpt with no issues.. or are you also on a UEFI system?
<Cagrijost> dr_willis yes:
<Cagrijost> ntzrmtthihu777 : i have yes, but it wont boot later. as i told before
<DebianUsr> hey all
<ntzrmtthihu777> strange. hello DebianUsr
<TheGrey_> o/ Does sudo apt-get update, update the Nvidia driver? I ask because, I fear a recent sudo apt-get upgate, has updated this driver. And now programs that rely on this driver as all screwed up. How can I revert to the old nvidia driver and then prevent it from updating?
<DebianUsr> i kinda have a question and its gonna sound like an insult but its really not an insult. what is the difference between ubuntu and debian? I read that ubuntu is not that stable as debian is although its on the same path. so i don't understand that, but. any ideas?
<DebianUsr> hello ntzrmtthihu777
<Cagrijost> halp
<FlowRiser> TheGrey_, find the version of the package and modprobe it
<FlowRiser> TheGrey_, but i'm really not sure if it'll work
<FlowRiser> TheGrey_, i do this with my wireless driver
<FlowRiser> TheGrey_, and i still have to reinstall everytime it updates it and modprobe the newer version
<bekks> TheGrey_: Which Ubuntu are you on, and which version of the nvidia driver is installed? And what exactly is the problem?
<TheGrey_> how can I find out the latest version of the nvidia driver I am using?
<zAo^> What is the best flash player on chromium?
<TheGrey_> bekks: I installed it manually
<bekks> TheGrey_: Thats the problem.
<bekks> TheGrey_: Why didnt you install the version from the repos?
<TheGrey_> bekks: because...i though I needed the "fastest" stuff. What can I do now!
<bekks> TheGrey_: You can uninstall the version you install, by following the uninstall instructions in the readme, and then, install the latest version from the repos.
<Kroach> is it possible to play RTSP streams in Totem?
<yoid> whats the best way to restrict ssh users to only their home directory?
<dr_willis> look into rbash and chroot jails
<dr_willis> or just dont worry about it. ;)
<yoid> dr_wills: thanks i was reading up on rbash, seems its a good option
<yoid> my initial though was to just change the /home/user permissions, seems rbash is better ..
<yoid> *thought
<dr_willis> ive never really seen it as being worth the effort. ;)
<yoid> lol...guess ill have to go through the effort and see if its worth it lol, learn something new everyday..
<janisoza1r> hi, is there already zopfli-enabled png crunching tool?
<fish47> Hi everyone, I can't boot 32bit ubuntu live-usb, any ideas? My computer has 8G ram, no discrete graphics, Intel CPU. BTW, booting via grub4dos using boot.ini doesn't work. Thanks for your help.
<dr_willis> how are you making the live usb fish47 ?
<janisoza1r> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<fish47> dr_willis: Universal-USB-Installer
<dr_willis> try some of the other tools at the pendrivelinux site
<fish47> dr_willis: When I boot from the usb, cursor on my computer start blinking and that's all. It's strange.
<ntzrmtthihu777> back. hadda go get somethin to eat
<DebianUsr> oops
<fish47> dr_willis: I'm trying. Hope that may be helpful. Thanks.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<param> how to launch vm using qemu ?
<dr_willis> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Mojojojo> hello
<dr_willis> jello
<Mojojojo> hello please help me someone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581958/
<dr_willis> better if you give a small summary. not just a paste url
<Mojojojo> I get errors when I do sudo apt-get update
<Mojojojo> you didn't let me explain myself there buddy
<gazzwi86> So I've installed ubuntu server 12.04 on my server and its running pretty slow (its not got much ram).  Is there anything I could do that might speed it up?
<Mojojojo> anyone help please?
<sqrrl> i went to the (internetless) linux pc and: 1) symantic doesn't find smplayer or amarok or even mplayer, only some related packages 2) i can see that there are some /suggested/ dependencies for the current audio player which are in cursive and probably not available 3) the player, when i try playing mp3s, says that some plugins are missing and doesn't offer anything else 4) when i search synaptics
<sqrrl> with “mp3” or “mpeg-1 layer 3” nothing useful comes up
<dr_willis> yoiu got bad ppas enabled.. remove them
<sqrrl> is there anything i can do?
<Mojojojo> which ones do i need to remove?
<dr_willis> those are warnings.. not really errors,,, they shouldent stop apt from working
<DylanCl> Hello, when trying to stream to twitch.tv, I can't get sound working. I got a script from a friend, I can link it if you want
<dr_willis> Mojojojo:  the ones with the warning messages
<Mojojojo> I can't find the same exact ones though
<dr_willis> you may want to clean out the ppas you dont really need.. you have loads of them it seems
<dr_willis> use the software-center gui tool  or look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for them
<Mojojojo> how do i clean out the ones not needed? I'm  new to ubuntu
<Mojojojo> how do i know which ones i need?
<dr_willis> you added them,. I have no idea what ones you need.. or why you added them
<Mojojojo> hehe ok
<Mojojojo> thanks anyways
<chmac> Bit of an odd situation, I've got Revelation password manager open, I had entered some data, left the dialog window open without having saved it. Now when I alt-tab back to evolution I'm taken to the parent window and I can't find the dialog.
<chmac> But the parent window is locked because the dialog is open.
<chmac> If I kill revelation, then I lose the password I just created for a service, not a nightmare, but best avoided if possible...
<ishtao> hello is anyone there?
<chmac> Any suggestions?
<chmac> ishtao: If you have a question, just ask it.
<chmac> Unity dash shows 2 dots, which I think means 2 windows open, but I can't get it to show me the two windows to select the dialog...
<chmac> Never mind, killed it...
<ronalds_m> how to make nautilus manage my desktop
<ronalds_m> if I'm using xfce
 * eaglewing Is there a way to use windows' VIA drivers for windows games run with wine?
<ishtao> i wanted to know if ubuntu would be a good choice to run as a web server on my vps. im looking for stability. but never worked with ubuntu before. ive been reading on the net back and forth and theres such much who go with debian vs ubuntu even though they are similiar perhaps?
<qwd> Some sites are blocked on my desktop and I can't figure out why. At first I thought it was the ad-blocking script on my router but I removed it and the problem remains, also I can reach the sites on my phone using wifi so the problem is definitely on my desktop. Same thing with Firefox and Chromium. Checked /etc/hosts and didn't see anything unusual there. Any ideas on what else I could look for?
<bekks> qwd: Disable all browse extensions/add-ons.
<chiku|dc> hi when I wake up my computer after sleep mode, there is no sound anymore till I reboot it
<chiku|dc> I try to restart pulseaudio, no sound
<qwd> bekks: It's the same in Chromium and that doesn't have any extensions
<bekks> qwd: Did you try to use another DNS server?
<qwd> For example tomshardware.com is unreachable with the browsers. But I just noticed I can ping it from the terminal.
<qwd> bekks: haven't tried that
<fish47> dr_willis: I burn the iso to usb using dd. It doesn't help also :-(
<sqrrl> so.. if i can't do anything. probably i'll intall windows
<bekks> fish47: dd doesnt burn anything, it just copies.
<ishtao> so anyone ?
<bekks> ishtao: Do you have a specific support question besides "whats better, debian opr ubuntu?"?
<ronalds_m> how to make nautilus manage my desktop-if I'm using xfce, I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<fish47> bekks: Any good ideas? Thanks.
<ronalds_m> specific question for you
<Lynxx> hey back again where do i find the user folders in ubuntu 12.10?.... trying to copy over a folder from my account to my friends?
<ntzrmtthihu777> does unpartitioned space have a /dev node/name/whatever?
<ishtao> bekks well i needed some input on uptime stability. i cant be having ubuntu shut down and fault every so often.
<bekks> ishtao: It doesnt fault for me.
<qwd> ishtao: just pick one, both ubuntu lts and debian stable are good choices and I doubt you'll notice any difference.
<ishtao> thanks bekks, qwd :)
<Alabastard> hey
<zAo^> How can I use the Pepper plugin in Chromium?
<Alabastard> I want to batch rename a bunch of files by removing a common word in each of them. I do I pipe sed to the mv command to do this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I got this
<Alabastard> My sed command is sed "s/removethis//"
<Organik> morning
<zAo^> Alabastard: I'd just loop it with ls
<zAo^> Morning Organik
<Organik> I made up some udev rule to automount optical media cd-dvd etc on boot and on media change
<ntzrmtthihu777> it should be pretty easy, but I can gui it for you really easily, gprename will remove that word simply
<Organik> this works as expected http://pastebin.com/LTXWefEU
<llutz> Alabastard: rename 's/removethis//' *.foo
<Alabastard> thanks, that worked
<Organik> however I wanted it to use the actual label but when I add retrieve label code it makes boot take 3 times longer
<ntzrmtthihu777> I love cli as much as the next geek, but sometimes its more efficient to just gui it
<bekks> Alabastard: Use mmv. And "sed" is no valid command for renaming files.
<Organik> so this rule is slowing thinsg down http://pastebin.com/azS9yTTX
<Alabastard> sure it is, it worked
<silv3r_m00n> can ubuntu be installed on any of the current tablets ? like samsung galaxy ?
<bekks> Alabastard: No. rename was the command you used for renaming.
<bekks> Alabastard: You just passed sed as an option.
<Alabastard> Do you have aspergers
<johnjacobjinger> ummmm what?
<Alabastard> Thanks again llutz. I shall be using sed to rename files in future!
<Organik> any insights on the udev rules
<johnjacobjinger> what kind of fucked up question was "Do you have aspergers?"
<thomaspro> Good night Australia :-(
<johnjacobjinger> anyways... ubuntu on ARM? does it work?
<Organik> ok no takers on udev rules
<ntzrmtthihu777> silv3r_m00n: yeah, check out #ubuntu-touch
<ntzrmtthihu777> Organik: what are you trying to do, again?
<Organik> automount cd/dvd ofrom boot and on media change
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. could you modify the fstab to do it?
<Organik> no
<ShapeShifter499> morning all
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup
<xuser> hi
<Organik> I dont want fstab entries for removable media
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a clue if you don't wanna use that, sorry.
<xuser> how can i recover a deleted folder from a usb memory stick in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<dr_willis> xuser:  what fs was it using? theres also photorec
<xuser> fat32
<dr_willis> may want to try photorec then
<ShapeShifter499> I'm getting this issue with openvpn and network manager....  The keyring doesn't unlock when I login making me have to retype my system password before it auto-logs into to my vpn, how do I fix that?
<dr_willis> windows  channel may know of some other ways
<ShapeShifter499> I'm using the openvpn addon for network-manager in unity/gnome
<hublao> Hello, I want to format my pendrive.In disk utility, I should select 'format drive' or 'format volume' option ?
<Organik> ntzrmtthihu777: thats ok, udev-rules requires a little more finessing
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol. outside of my knowledge atm, Organik
<Organik> ntzrmtthihu777: I just wonder why my second udev rule that reads and mounts lables influemnce boot times
<Kroach> hublao: you can just right-click the pendrive icon on the unity panel and select "format"
<Organik> ntzrmtthihu777:  yea its not just outside your knwledge, or ppl who do know are playing it close to their chest
<hublao> yes! Thanks Kroach
<Organik> ntzrmtthihu777:  thanks for reply anyway
<webus> hi to all!
<webus> how can i enter to "hardware drivers" menu from xfce ?
<gry> try looking for it in system and settings menus
<Kroach> webus: on 12.10 or newer it's in "Software Sources"
<webus> gry: nothing
<webus> Kroach: cool!
<belgianguy> anyone know in which package the ubuntu notifications are included?
<belgianguy> I'm getting all grey ones, not the default red ones
<belgianguy> might have to do with my (now gone) Lubuntu DE when Compiz misbehaved
<bekks> belgianguy: Mine arent red, too.
<belgianguy> bekks: and your volume indicator, how does that look
<bekks> grey.
<Kroach> belgianguy: the package is notify-osd, the color adjusts to your wallpaper, change it to default and see if they're red again
<belgianguy> that used to be a bar in the top right, grey stripe on red background, but now it's a centered speaker
<belgianguy> Kroach: it's both different in shape as in color
<Kroach> belgianguy: can you provide a screenshot?
<fish47> Hi everyone, what does "Multiple active partitions" means? How to solve? I'm trying to install ubuntu using live-usb. Thanks.
<belgianguy> Kroach: http://imgur.com/LwX1uu5,UxeDfgC
<shape> Hello, can someone please tell me how to find out for how long Ubuntu has been running (i.e. when I logged in) In windows I can do this by checking the uptime on the network connection. What are some ways of doing this in ubuntu?
<Kroach> belgianguy: that looks like a GNOME Shell notification
<belgianguy> shape: htop
<shape> belgianguy: it's not installed :(
<belgianguy> Kroach: how do I switch them back to 'Unity'?
<belgianguy> shape: sudo apt-get install htop
<shape> belgianguy: yeah but shouldnt the program be installed first to check THIS login session or it doesnt matter
<zAo^> shape: `w`
<shape> zAo^: what is that "w" ?
<zAo^> shape: run it in console
<zAo^> shape: or 'who'
<Kroach> belgianguy: see if the notification-daemon package is installed, if you're not using GNOME Shell it's safe to remove it
<streulma> belgianguy: you speak Dutch?
<shape> zAo^: I see, I get a time, is that the time I logged in?
<Kroach> belgianguy: and if notify-osd is not installed, install it
<belgianguy> streulma: yes :)
<zAo^> shape: yes
<streulma> belgianguy: ik ook, ben van Gent :)
<shape> zAo^: W works better actually, gives more info
<shape> zAo^: Thanks a lot, that saved me from installing htop as the other user recommended.
<zAo^> no
<zAo^> np
<shape> belgianguy: Thanks for the info, apparently I can find that out with the command "
<shape> belgianguy: "w" :)
<streulma> htop is good
<streulma> installing it by default :)
<streulma> and also nmap ;)
<shape> zAo^: may I pm you? I have a quick question
<shape> streulma: Thanks!
<zAo^> shape: sure
<hublao> Ok.So due to incompatibility between macros in MS Excel files and LibreOffice, I can't introduce my dad to Ubuntu:(
<bekks> hublao: Thats because LibreOffice does not support VBA.
<py_can> hello, I was wondering how to install a gnome-shell-extension like this: https://github.com/hedayaty/NetSpeed .. I downloaded it as a .zip. What must I do?
<Abhijit> hublao, exactly same like incompatibility between indian ruppee and whatever currency of your country you can never ever in your life travel to india.
<tux_> m regretting buying a laptop with AMD grfx chip, their drivers are sh!t
<streulma> py_can: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<streulma> py_can: and then you can import it
<hublao> Abhijit, read what bekks said.He is correct.
<belgianguy> tux_: yeah, they are bad, I'm running Catalyst 13.2 beta atm
<Kroach> py_can: or install from here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/104/netspeed/
<py_can> streulma: yes, I have that tool.. But when I go to the tab 'shell extensions' it is totally empty
<belgianguy> from the ATI site
<py_can> Kroach: I got the github link from that extensions.gnome.org link
<tux_> belgianguy, i did a test running Team Fortress 2 a la steam, linux couldn't run it at all
<py_can> Kroach: i dont see any other way to install
<tux_> ran same game under windows 7 and it was quite playable :/
<streulma> for ATI use http://wiki.cchtml.com
<belgianguy> tux_: you need the latest and greatest driver or steam won't work
<tux_> belgianguy, well it ran under steam but so slow and unbearable
<belgianguy> tux_: what fglrx are you running?
<Kroach> py_can: there should be a switch to enable the extension on that page
<belgianguy> I played it before on the 12.11 Catalyst beta, and it ran quite smooth
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, sidelining the iso thing for a bit, think I got it.
<py_can> streulma: http://i.imgur.com/r3jiHZF.png
<tux_> i've an acer 725, with Radeon (I think its a 7290)
<tux_> could be mistaken
<ntzrmtthihu777> you know how you can set a custom icon for a file through the properties tab? can you do that via cli, I ma looking to do a large batch with for looping
<py_can> Kroach: http://i.imgur.com/eq3FSKU.png
<tux_> belgianguy, im using the 'xserver-xorg'video-ati' driver
<kimir> How can I make ubuntu run some commands every time I open specific app? (For exmaple I need VGL_SAMPLES=16 optirun when I run 0ad)
<py_can> Kroach: i dont see any link
<kimir> (I want it to happen when I click icon in dash)
<py_can> streulma: as you can see in my last picture, the menu doesnt show me 'shell extensions'
<cagrijost> guys i really need help on instaling ubuntu on a 3tb harddrive
<Kroach> py_can: are you on GNOME Shell right now, what browser are you using?
<tux_> i have too other options, thre fglrx (proprietary) and fglrx-updates (proprietary)
<py_can> Kroach: yes, version 3.2 ubuntu 12.04 firefox with the plugin enabled
<belgianguy> tux_: even those two are not up to the task
<belgianguy> tux_: to get STeam going, you'll pretty much need the 13.2 beta
<streulma> tux_: follow http://wiki.cchtml.com !
<tux_> belgianguy, best to download latest catalyst from amd ?
<streulma> tux_: there is a guide
<belgianguy> tux_: that's what I did
<streulma> tux_: choose distribution http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:Distributions
<Kroach> py_can: how came you have GS 3.2 when the version in 12.04 is 3.4?
<tux_> belgianguy, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<streulma> :)
<py_can> Kroach: I downloaded 12.04.. it came with Unity. Then tried to install KDE I think, stuff went wrong. Then got gnome-classic which was 3.2
<py_can> Kroach: I'm a beginner and its all very confusing for me
<belgianguy> Kroach: I installed notify-osd, but what does it do?
<py_can> seeing as there is not a simple 'apt-get upgrade gnome'
<Kroach> belgianguy: it's the 'Unity' notifications package, log out and back in to check if the notifications change
<belgianguy> Kroach: ah ok, thanks brb
<Kroach> py-can: when using 'apt-get upgrade' are any packages held back?
<py_can> Kroach: no
<ishtao> bekks you there
<py_can> Kroach: nvm, its fine as it is!
<belgianguy> Kroach: hmm, not yet working
<belgianguy> Kroach: I do see this running: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<bekks> ishtao: As you can seemy name in the nicklist, I am here, yes. :)
<cagrijost> bekks, you helped me before. can you help me installing ubuntu on a 3 tb harddisk?
<streulma> cagrijost: I have 6TB disk with Ubuntu running :)
<Kroach> belgianguy: do you have Xfce installed as well?
<cagrijost> streulma: how??? my pc wont boot up :-(((
<cagrijost> streulma: did you do anything special when installing?
<belgianguy> Kroach: I had lubuntu installed s frontend
<belgianguy> but removed it as I didn't really got used to it
<belgianguy> but it's notifications daemon stayed behind it seems
<bekks> cagrijost: Which specific problem are you facing?
<streulma> cagrijost: no, only booting from usb for installing
<cagrijost> bekks: for some reason, my hdd isnt showing up in the boot order after installing ubuntu
<streulma> cagrijost: note, it was Ubuntu Server 10.04
<muya_> quit
<cagrijost> im running a uefi supporting motherboard, and the 3tb hdd is running in gpt format
<bekks> cagrijost: In which boot order, where?
<cagrijost> bekks: bios boot order, my harddrive isnt showing up there
<bekks> cagrijost: Why are you in BIOS at all?
<streulma> cagrijost: aha! disable uefi boot and use legacy boot
<cagrijost> streulma: i tried that, didnt work
<cagrijost> bekks: to see if there was anything weird there, i didnt edit anything
<Kroach> belgianguy: if use don't  use the other desktop environments you can simply remove all notification daemons except notify-osd
<belgianguy> Kroach: removing the xfce notifications daemon did the trick, thanks!
<cagrijost> ?
<bekks> cagrijost: So what happens when you just turn on your computer?
<zAo^> In which log can I read events from before a crash?
<cagrijost> it says that i need to insert a bootable media and reboot
<DebianUsr> any ideas why aptitude won't retrieve 'tofrodos' 'apt-get -y install tofrodos' i thought it was possible
<Guest16316> Hello all Travis Here
<belgianguy> cagrijost: do you have a Ubunty Live CD?
<belgianguy> you can boot your pc with that (or Live USB) and backup your files
<belgianguy> THEN attempt a repair
<streulma> update-grub?
<cagrijost> belgianguy: i did that, many times and still the same resut
<bekks> cagrijost: You did what exactly for repairing?
<cagrijost> streulma: im booting on a live usb, and i tried removing and reinstalling grub,
<cagrijost> bekks: i tried a boot repair tool
<bekks> cagrijost: Is the harddisk detected at all?
<cagrijost> bekks: and i tried "purging" or whatever
<bekks> cagrijost: "tried a boot repair tool" could mean everything.
<bekks> cagrijost: Is the harddisk detected at all?
<cagrijost> bekks: yeah, i can install onto it etc
<bekks> cagrijost: And what exactly did you do to repair your grub?
<cagrijost> i actually took a pic of a log that the boot repair tool made. some forum member called yannubuntus tool
<Colin_> Hello i shut down last night no issue rebooted linux this morning and my grpahics cant be detected and i cant get it too boot
<bekks> cagrijost: Thats is pretty worthless.
<bekks> cagrijost: Did you follow the wiki on how to repair your grub installation?
<cagrijost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580089
<cagrijost> bekks: i tried many wikis, i even tried fresh reinstalled
<zAo^> Colin_: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> !grub2 > cagrijost
<ubottu> cagrijost, please see my private message
<cagrijost> ubottu: how?
<ubottu> cagrijost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> cagrijost: Did you follow that wiki and where all steps shown there successfully caried out?
<Colin_> zAo^: i need to get the log?
<zAo^> Colin_: It will display the Xorg errors
<Colin_> zAo^: ok i will have look in there i did try resotring old config still same which is odd brb going to try something
<sealman> what is the meaning of this :you must to the source of Unity from Ubuntu 11.10 and re-compile it with the newer libraries in 12.04.
<streulma> ubottu: do you know everything about ubuntu?
<ubottu> streulma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cagrijost> bekks: i dont see where to do anything on that site, i thought it just came with ubuntu 12.10
<sealman> what is the meaning of this :you must to grab the source of Unity from Ubuntu 11.10 and re-compile it with the newer libraries in 12.04.
<peter_> hello
<sealman> what is the meaning of this :you must to grab the source of Unity from Ubuntu 11.10 and re-compile it with the newer libraries in 12.04. http://askubuntu.com/questions/150080/install-unity-4-0-in-12-04
<peter_> hello
<peter_> any one there
<peter_> ben u there
<Doxin> I'm trying to use jockey gtk to install proprietary drivers, but it's not installed. installing it using apt tells me it is installed. see log: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/30936/ . what gives?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Doxin: what version?
<Doxin> ntzrmtthihu777: what version of what?
<ben___> whois
<ntzrmtthihu777> of ubuntu
<ben___> wjo
<ben___> klsd
<ben___> l;ksf
<ben___> klsd
<Doxin> ntzrmtthihu777: 14
<ben___> quit
<ntzrmtthihu777> no such thing unless you are a time traveler
<Doxin> lol. lemme look it up then :P
<cagrijost> bekks: im not sure, but do you think installing through "do something else" will help?
<Doxin> ntzrmtthihu777: uname -a gives "Linux doxin-desktop 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<llutz> Doxin: lsb_release -sc
<Doxin> ah
<ntzrmtthihu777> easier way to do that. gnome-system-monitor, check the first tab
<Doxin> ntzrmtthihu777: nadia
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, then its mint
<llutz> !mint | Doxin
<ubottu> Doxin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Doxin> right
<ntzrmtthihu777> it should be in your software center, Doxin
<Doxin> ntzrmtthihu777: what should be? jockey-gtk? it's installed, that's the point.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nadia is based of quantal, and in quantal jockey got merged into software center
<llutz> Doxin: Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Doxin> llutz: am doin
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can find what you are looking for (the drivers) in software center
<Doxin> ntzrmtthihu777: where though?
<ntzrmtthihu777> not sure, been a bit since I messed with quantal.
<Doxin> right
<Doxin> thanks a bundle!
<ntzrmtthihu777> would not take too long to find it, check the software sources tab
<ntzrmtthihu777> no prob. I try to help all, ubuntu or not
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ben___> hi
<vm> hello the, im need some help, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 x64 on a pre-installed windows 8 laptop Toshiba c850-1jw. I install the ubuntu normally everything goes well, after the first retart I do the updates and then I do the second restart. There is when my problems start, the screen gets some vertical lines and starts blinking/glitching (dont really know which one is the most accurate) like hell and then I tried to use the vga to show image on
<vm>  another screen, but when I do the ubuntu appears normally at login screen then when I enter the desktop the images freezes (cant enter any program neither any options) and I can only move my mouse nothing else. I really think this as something to do with the updates cause at first login nothing happens ... its really fustrating because even if its a driver that is doing this i cant change it because I cant do anything after the restart!!! please help
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow.
<nddddd> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, at the login screen choose unity-2d instead of full unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> assuming that is available, been a while since I messed with unity
<vm> but at second restart im unable to login cause the screen problem
<vm> only throw a external monitor and its freezes
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm
<nddddd> ...
<BluesKaj> vm do you know the name of your graphics cpu ?
<vm> i know the graphic card
<vm> but the cpu not really
<vm> gpu*
<ntzrmtthihu777> I find this pure ubuntu elitism to be pretty facist. I could start with vanilla ubuntu and add/remove packages and end up with a duplicate of linux mint, do I get stuck out because of that?
<BluesKaj> the graphics card/gpu , we need to knoe which graphics driver to use , vm
<BluesKaj> l=know
<vm> AMD radeon HD 7610M
<_-^GeddY_LeE^bNc> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> now here is a question: I recently purchased a dlink dwa160 b, compiled the rt5572sta drivers and added it to dkms. problem is, it freezes my pc when I use it now. It worked fine before.
<vm> Any idea?
<ntzrmtthihu777> you're going to have to login with some sort of low-graphics mode and install the drivers you need
<sdfg> charge system
<vm> but then ur saying that is a graphic prob?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I had a similar issue with ubuntu 12.04 on my hp dv7000. I logged in in low-graphics mode, and installed the needed drivers
<vm> how did u do that?
<vm> since i cant see the login screen?
<ntzrmtthihu777> at the login screen there should be an ubuntu log... ah that would be aproblem.
<ntzrmtthihu777> let me see
<vm> i cant see login screen ...
<vm> i only can see the grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> grub?
<vm> then after that all goes blinking
<vm> to choose the OS to start
<ntzrmtthihu777> mebbe it was just installed wrong, if it goes wonk right after grub
<vm> I tried twice
<vm> a full install its happened both times
<Wiky> grub can't find the kernel image, or kermel image is  broken
<ntzrmtthihu777> vm: what version of ubuntu?
<vm> 12.10 x64
<ihmselbst_> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> :S I never had a good experience with quantal; I went back to precise shortly after
<vm> sorry
<vm> i forgot to tell that i tried with 12.04 x64
<vm> too
<vm> same happened
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ntzrmtthihu777> not to mention precise has 5 year support
<mlc> Bonjour à tous
<vm> but precise inst the 12.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, precise is 12.04.2, I'm just stating my opinion
<vm> yeah i know but the same problem happens with that version
<proby> is there any girls here ?
<bekks> proby: How is that related to a specific Ubuntu support issue?
<proby> is there any girls using ubuntu here ? bekks
<proby> now this is related :p
<bekks> proby: It gets even more offtopic now.
<rajrajraj> hi all
<belgianguy> proby: #ubuntu-offtopic is a place to try FOSS related pickup lines
<proby> hi rajrajraj
<rajrajraj> Hi proby
<rajrajraj> I am new here
<proby> rajrajraj, don't worry we all were new one
<proby> ;)
<rajrajraj> I am facing problem to understand the thing which is going on here
<rajrajraj> thankns proby to encourage me
<proby> rajrajraj, what is your problem ?
<rajrajraj> I want to learn new things in cyber world
<boot13> Q: About to install Ubuntu desktop; which version: 32 or 64 bit?
<rajrajraj> I am Software Developer by profession
<theadmin> rajrajraj: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Are you facing any problem with Ubuntu? If no, then go to #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<SolarisBoy> boot13: choose the one which your hardware supports
<theadmin> boot13: If your hardware supports 64-bit, then 64-bit. If not, then 32.
<SolarisBoy> boot13: and you can only answer that by checking your hardware
<boot13> Okay, thanks.
<rajrajraj> I want to learn ethical hacking
<ntzrmtthihu777> rajrajraj: try #aircrack-ng
<theadmin> rajrajraj: This isn't the place.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: That's not what hacking is. :/ That's called cracking.
<belgianguy> esp not ethical
<SolarisBoy> lol at ethical aircrack-ng
<rajrajraj> then let me know where I can learn things
<belgianguy> books
<SolarisBoy> "going to steal your signal...for your own good..."
<rajrajraj> I am bignner
<proby> rajrajraj, https://www.nmap.com
<theadmin> rajrajraj: The internet is full of manuals, books, etcetera. If you want to code for Ubuntu, learning Python is a good place to start, because it's one of the languages Ubuntu supports best.
<SolarisBoy> how about - you need to learn at your own pace.. no nmap doc, aircrack-ng doc or anything will help you become a "hacker"
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: all depends on what you are doing. testing your own networks security is not a bad thing
<proby> rajrajraj, see sectools , maybe you will choose what to do :p
<SolarisBoy> maybe - reading the source code would make you less pointless
<belgianguy> just understanding source is hard
<belgianguy> not to mention to find the flaws
<belgianguy> and exploit them
<SolarisBoy> nice try at hacking then
<belgianguy> that takes years
<theadmin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<rajrajraj> thanks proby
<akashj87> Hi ..I was trying to install 12.10 inside VirtualBox (In osx 10.7.3).
<akashj87> The installer crashed, and i just noticed a typo in the message
<rajrajraj> there is any tutorial side
<rajrajraj> with example I can learn
<theadmin> akashj87: If you want to install Ubuntu 12.10 and up in Virtualbox, you'll need 3D acceleration enabled. Also make sure the VM has at least 512M of RAM, as well as enough HD space (5GB or more)
<rajrajraj> I think it will help me to exlore myself in the field of security
<ntzrmtthihu777> Look, quit bs-ing. you wanna crack, admit it.
<popescu93> #rosedu
<akashj87> "The sytem log from your installation contains an error. The specific error commonly occurs when there is an issue with the disk to which you are trying to install Ubuntu. .....................................Measures you might take include cehcking (Should be "checking")
<proby> rajrajraj, start with this http://www.blackhatlibrary.net/Category:Web_exploitation
<SolarisBoy> rajrajraj: they had an ubuntu based  VM image that you can point nmap/nessus or whatever sec tool at - if your looking to play around
<SolarisBoy> rajrajraj: it would allow you to test finding sec issues on an ubuntu system
<belgianguy> backtrack
<SolarisBoy> rajrajraj: google "metasploitable"
<theadmin> Please, people, enough with the offtopic. Illegal stuff like cracking isn't supported anywhere on Freenode at all.
<BluesKaj> vm, there is a proprietary driver avilable for you notebook here altho using ubuntu recommended drivers is always the best practice but if you've exhausted all ther options , http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<SolarisBoy> what im talking about isn't illegal and it's ubuntu based - it's how CVS and such are discovered - but ill stop
<ntzrmtthihu777> cracking is no more illegal than locksmithing or knowing how to handle a firearm. its the application that makes anything illegal
<angela> REGISTER  mur@l!123 pallavikumarijha@gmail.com
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD that's twice now
<belgianguy> angela: that better isn't your real pw, or change it now
<theadmin> angela: Fail. You should do that in a nickserv query.
<SolarisBoy> change pwords ASAP!
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, especially since we have a wannabe cracker in da channel
<akashj87> theadmin : issue occured when i started another VM ..looks like more of a virtualbox issue
<SolarisBoy> lol - test case 1
<theadmin> Eh guys, she was trying to *register*, not identify, there's no password yet
<angela> oh ya. wasnt real anyhow
<akashj87> theadmin : just wanted to report that typo error (Very minor one)
<vm> blueskaj but how can i install its if i cant enter the desktop after login
<theadmin> akashj87: Ah, well, that should be submitted as a bug to launchpad.
<vm> because its freezes ..
<theadmin> akashj87: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<NewUbu> Hello you all
<akashj87> theadmin : sure ..thanks
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: "its the application that makes anything illegal" thats nonsense. its people making illegal things, the tools are neutral (sry for OT)
<NewUbu> I learning how to ubunutu but looks like I got a longway togo
<helpywelpy> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 12.10, but it made my harddisk unbootable can anyone help? i triet installing it with and without uefi, and tried repairing grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> I locked myself outside of my vbox ubuntu server, just after creating it :/
<NewUbu> Need to run my applications as root any help on how please
<ntzrmtthihu777> and entering a root prompt via grub and issuing passwd user did not do it.
<llutz> !sudo | NewUbu
<ubottu> NewUbu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUbu: sudo or gksudo
<belgianguy> ntzrmtthihu777: call tech support, firewalls don't respond to "please"
<ntzrmtthihu777> belgianguy: no, lol. its a local one and I could just re-install, its just being an ass
<NewUbu> ntzrmtthihu777 i did use gksudo in the terminal
<BluesKaj> vm, you drop to a TTY , which is a shell and you can enter coomands like the terminal , your just not running a desktop
<NewUbu> but no go
<ntzrmtthihu777> what program, NewUbu
<belgianguy> ntzrmtthihu777: ssh ?
<vm> yes but how i i download and then run that proprietary driver
<ntzrmtthihu777> belgianguy: I have a pc. it has virtualbox. I installed ubuntu-server in it. I messed up my password.
<NewUbu> Im trying to make a partition in my Hdrive ntzrmtthihu777 KDE partition manager
<ntzrmtthihu777> belgianguy: I used the recovery option in grub to drop to a root shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do you run the program from command line?
<ntzrmtthihu777> what is the command
<helpywelpy> does anyone know where i can look?
<zimzum_> ewht up guys, any oe know how to change my screen res.  i install nvidia drivers and now it doesn't recongnize any other res
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUbu: you paying attention?
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: you got logged in in the recovery mode? "passwd <username>" then
<NewUbu> ntzrmtthihu777 I get a lil windows after I type this ----> ndro-HP-Compaq-dc7700-Small-Form-Factor-AAQ:~$ gksudo
<zimzum_> I'm trying not to delete the partition and starting over
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, that it. you need to type gksudo <the-command>
<NewUbu> in that little window ntzrmtthihu777
<NewUbu> ?¿?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: I had the same issue with an install of backtrack some time ago, forgot what the solution was, sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, in the command line all at once
<ntzrmtthihu777> in the little window you type your password
<ntzrmtthihu777> so for instance, to use gedit as root you would type:
<zimzum_> or can i unistall nvidia driver and go back to normal
<zimzum_> ??
<NewUbu> ße Right ßack ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> gksudo gedit
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: likely.
<zimzum_> now the big Q, how ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> how did you install them?
<zimzum_> sudo apt-get nvidia, then it told could not, cause of dependincies,. so then i sudo apt-get depend
<ntzrmtthihu777> are you for real? is there even a depend package? anyways, get rid of it just how you got it. sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia
<zimzum_> purge, then it will wipe all??
<zimzum_> haha i should be using ubuntu right now...
<streulma> it's spooky here, backups from my virtual servers come in to my Nas with ssh and rsync :)
<streulma> at home
<zimzum_> is someone always in here to talk to??
<streulma> zimzum_: we are not zombies, we sleep also :)
<zimzum_> haha!! love it
<ntzrmtthihu777> streulma: speak for yourself
<zimzum_> i gunna log in to other pc and try to purge hopefully will go back to normal, what if i upgrade to 12.10. will it be clean new install, or will ll my setting stay?
<ntzrmtthihu777> never do an in-install upgrade. it scrags everyting up
<zimzum_> ok good to know, there has to be a solution, to my resolution
<edu> why has 12.10 less support than 12.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> because 12.04 is a lts
<llutz> !lts | edu
<ubottu> edu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ntzrmtthihu777> all the .04 releases, if I rememeber right, are lts and supported longer
<BluesKaj> vm, have you tried the recovery option in the grub menu , that would be my first suggestion
<llutz> edu ntzrmtthihu777 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<edu> Thanks, but my question is about, why that way? A newer version would have more support... common sense i think.
<vm> i tried but im going to try one thing
<vm> i will install
<vm> then without doing the updates i will install the driver
<vm> that u sent me
<ntzrmtthihu777> edu: not really, the newer something is the less people know about it
<vm> and then i will restart and after do the ubuntu updates
<DarsVaeda1> how do I install a package without dependencies? I want to purge a package but it wants to remove linux-headers and other crucial packages too -.-
<DarsVaeda1> I mean uninstall sorry
<vm> but tello me something if i install the proprietary wehn i do the ubuntu update manager it will not install another one right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> no.
<Erf> Plopiplop
<Erf> Is there a French server ? :)
<edu> ntzrmtthihu777: but every 2 years people will have same problem. Less pople will know about it.
<BluesKaj> vm. drop to a tty at the login page , ctrl+alt+f1 , then login and sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<yeahuyen> ubuntu is killing me
<BluesKaj> vm thne install the driver if you have figured how
<BluesKaj> vm , or may not need to install that driver , if there were updates/upgrades that may have fixed your problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> not true, edu . I find that errors tend to be immortalized
<soap_> I had installed ubuntu10.04 ultimate edition2.4 but I had a bad experience!!!!
<VinceThePrince> change terminal emulator in yakuake?
<VinceThePrince> how to change your terminal emulator preferences to allow login shell in Yakuake?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ultimate edition? what do you even mean?
<NewUBu> ntzrmtthihu777 when you said input comand where do i do it in terminal or in the lilwindow
<zimzum_> so i tried sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia, and says unabl to locate paackage
<ntzrmtthihu777> terminal
<NewUBu> witch command?/
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: then that is not how you installed it, that simple
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUBu: whatever the command for the kde partitioner is.
<prefquan> Vendo drogas sinteticas legales contacto skype
<prefquan> Alfa PVP, TMA,TMA2, DOB, DOI, DOM, 2c-*, MXE, MDPV, PCP, DMT,5-MeO-DALTbk-MDMA, Muchas variedades de THC sintetico y mucho mucho mas!
<ntzrmtthihu777> what version are you useing, NewUBu
<ntzrmtthihu777> spammer, gettim!
<NewUBu> 12.4
<ntzrmtthihu777> what desktop
<m4rtins> does anyone know if there´s a way to get airplay to work in Ubuntu 12.10?
<ntzrmtthihu777> m4rtins: just install backtrack, geeze
<NewUBu> I have no idea what the command is for the KDE application - where do i find it
<BluesKaj> zimzum_, the nvidia driver is most likely the default listed in " additional drivers "
<NewUBu> all I want is run it as admin
<ntzrmtthihu777> does kde have a menu?
<zimzum_> when i click the nvidia app, window pops and says, i need to just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root
<ntzrmtthihu777> i don't see the issue. when I open gparted, whether from command line or from the menu, it asks for my password
<NewUBu> looking for KDE menu please
<zimzum_> blueskaj_  no nvidia driver for default
<Guest55053> ciaoooo
<Guest55053> !list
<ubottu> Guest55053: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> zimzum_, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy crap, are ppl really looking for warez here?
<ntzrmtthihu777> BluesKaj: unless its a gui program. then its gksudo
<NewUBu> ntzrmtthihu777 sorry I just load up ubunt in this HP desktop trying to get learn how to run it -- In windows I can go to the programs files here I have no Idea how to even get to the programs files {{ £åügHîñg Øüt £öüÐ }}
<NewUBu> I can open the KDE program but not as admin
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. you think you are missing out at first, but once you get used to it you see how much more awesome ubuntu is than any windows feature can give you.
<NewUBu> so I dont have all the options
<ntzrmtthihu777> what is the program name
<BluesKaj> ntzrmtthihu777, no it's a config text file
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotcha.
<NewUBu> KDE Partition manager 1.0.3
<zimzum_> it says  new x-config file written to `/ect/x11/xorg.conf`
<ubuntu> facebook
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, but you do realize that you cannot manipulate mounted partitions, right?
<zimzum_> is it cause i didn't run as root??
<llutz> NewUBu: if you don't know how to use ubuntu (which is ok), why do you want to do things as root (admin)? there is mostly no need to do daily things as root, use your user
<BluesKaj> NewUBu, be careful with the partiton manager on kubuntu , it failed a couple time and caused me a long wait til I got gparted livecd to repair the damage
<NewUBu> llutz is the only way to learn it
<llutz> NewUBu: wrong
<NewUBu> I need to load up Windows8 to do a dual boot Mr llutz
<ntzrmtthihu777> kdesudo partitionmanager
<NewUBu> Im not afraid of making mistake
<NewUBu> i will learn the hard way
<NewUBu> but I will learn
<NewUBu> :}
<soap_> NewUBu: Very Good best of luck
<llutz> NewUBu: you already installed windows8?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I just hate that gparted, nautilus, and conky cannot agree on my partition sizes
<zimzum_> still no action
<NewUBu> The program 'kdesudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<NewUBu> sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<NewUBu> lisandro@lisandro-HP-Compaq-dc7700-Small-Form-Factor-AAQ:~$
<ntzrmtthihu777> then install it, lol.
<NewUBu> :}
<zimzum_> what am i doing wrong, im newb, so wth
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: what kinda machine you using again?
<zimzum_> the pc??
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah
<zimzum_> alienware m11x
<ntzrmtthihu777> and what version of ubuntu?
<zimzum_> 12.04
<rabbithole12> ntzrmtthihu777: windows 7
<zimzum_> it like it didn't get all the prts of the puzzle
<zimzum_> i click the nvidia icon and say need to config xorg as root
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: proprietary drivers, and nvidia did not plan to support it. but I have your answer
<zimzum_> ok i need help
<zimzum_> wipe it?? lol
<rabbithole12> the solution to all ur problem is windows 7
<fosster> I have seen an option " Remote Login" while I was logging into my ubuntu 12.10... Now I want to access my remote machine. How can I do that... I gooogled much but couldnt find the solution other than ssh.
<rabbithole12> linux isn't for home or business
<DJones> rabbithole12: This is Ubuntu support, not Windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> rabbithole12: get out of her
<rabbithole12> DJones: i know
<ntzrmtthihu777> can someone kick this fool?
<edu> rabbithole12: then linux is for?
<BluesKaj> zimzum_, open a terminal . sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rabbithole12> why?
<soap_> rabbithole12: what the hell are u doin here?
<rabbithole12> why kick me?
<iceroot> !ot
<zimzum_> i did that
<ntzrmtthihu777> may as well have walked into a synagogue and start heiling hitler, railsraider
<BluesKaj> !who | zimzum_
<ubottu> zimzum_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> nvm, someone got him
<fosster> ping ping ping!
<soap_> I had installed ubuntu10.04 ultimate edition2.4 but I had frequent Xserver crash
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: what is the graphics card called
<auronandace> soap_: ultimate edition is not a supported ubuntu version
<zimzum_> nvidia geforce gt 335m
<railsraider> ntzrmtthihu777: what's your problem?
<ntzrmtthihu777> my bad, it was a missed tab completeion
<soap_> auronandace: What should I do?
<bekks> soap_: You have to get a supported Ubuntu version in first instance.
<auronandace> soap_: to get help here you need to be using a supported ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> railsraider: some windows groupie was in here bashing, had a name like yours, I messed up. my bad
<soap_> auronandace: i have 9.10 will it do?
<auronandace> soap_: no
<auronandace> !topic | soap_
<ubottu> soap_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bekks> soap_: 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10 are supported versions.
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777_ geforce gt 335m
<soap_> thanks :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396552&p=8770166#post8770166
<ntzrmtthihu777> and this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913567
<code-ph0y> hey guys can someone tell me if you can use mac OS within ubuntu?
<code-ph0y> drivers*
<mifritscher> hi
<somsip> code-ph0y: it is possible to setup a virtualbox machine that runs OSX under Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> code-ph0y: not easily, but in the correct virtual machine software, probably
<prefquan> Drogas de diseño legales SKYPE : sevdrugs
<prefquan> Alfa PVP, TMA,TMA2, DOB, DOI, DOM, 2c-*, MXE, MDPV, PCP, DMT,5-MeO-DALTbk-MDMA, Muchas variedades de THC sintetico y mucho mucho mas!
<sebsebseb> code-ph0y: as long as you got right stuff for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> this dude is sellign "legal" drugs, kick him
<bekks> code-ph0y: Yes, I can tell you it. No, it is not possible, it is illegal, and neither supported in here nor in #vbox as long as you dont have Apple hardware.
<prefquan> The are realy legal)
<ntzrmtthihu777> and we don't want them
<llutz> prefquan: stop spamming
<ntzrmtthihu777> go to a warez channel or something
<mifritscher> got this trying 32 bit apps on a 64 bit host using Ubuntu 12.0.4.2 with quantal kernel+xorg: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: drm_intel_gem_bo_map_unsynchronized)
<prefquan> else case?
<somsip> code-ph0y: it is possible. I also believed it was legal if using a paid-for and licenced version of OSX but i could be wrong
<code-ph0y> the problem is using a ASUS universal docking station with ubuntu but there isn't any drivers for it :(
<mifritscher> *12.04.2,  sorry
<sebsebseb> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't know what they are saying, do !ops if it gets bad
<ntzrmtthihu777> sebsebseb: what do you mean? never done that before
<NewUBu> ntzrmtthihu777 it open the editor but wont let me do new partition :(
<m3pow> hello ! I want to share an internet connection via WiFi from laptop to an AP, then via ETHN to a PC is that possible ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUBu: because you cannot edit a partition in use.
<sebsebseb> ntzrmtthihu777: notices people who run the channel so they can kick/ban possbily
<sebsebseb> notifies
<Guest30573> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ntzrmtthihu777> you will have to boot a live cd to do that, NewUBu
<ntzrmtthihu777> so ops | user?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes.
<sebsebseb> ntzrmtthihu777: no need now, already been done by guest hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> cool. never done that in irc before.
<whhhhhh> wat's the ipconfig command for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> only meant to be in emergencies to
<bekks> whhhhhh: "ifconfig"
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo ipconfig
<NewUBu> I got windows8 on a usb stick but when it loads up it wont let me create a new partition
<llutz> whhhhhh: "ip" or "ifconfig"
<ntzrmtthihu777> erp, ifconfig
<NewUBu> !triggers
<whhhhhh> ok
<sebsebseb> Guest30573: if you want to see what a command is you can do this by the way so for example !ops > Guest30573  the bot should send it to ou in private message that way,  or open up a message with the bot and put in the command  with ubottu
<m3pow> is that networking situation possible, anyone :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUBu: download a normal ubuntu iso, preferably something still using gnome, and burn it to disc/usb. boot that, then use gparted
<hubahuba> m3pow: almost all networking is possible
<m3pow> hello hubahuba
<m3pow> what i want to do is this
<hubahuba> m3pow: whats our final gateway
<m3pow> I want to share an internet connection via WiFi from laptop to an AP, then from the AP through cable a PC, is that possible ?
<NewUBu> So relaod a later ubuntu ISO ?¿
<bekks> m3pow: Only when all components support that setup - and I strongly doubt the AP wull support it.
<bekks> NewUBu: That will not help.
<m3pow> bekks is a Zyxel G570S
<NewUBu> what version bud :}
<m3pow> what should it support ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> an earlier one, you don't need flashy stuff just to manipulate partitions. I would use lucid (10.04)
<konam> hi
<bekks> m3pow: Sharing the incomingt wifi network with the ETHN.
<hubahuba> m3pow: AP needs to support something else than the wired port as default gw, not obvious
<NewUBu> 10.04 you got a link for it :}
<BluesKaj> ntzrmtthihu777, gparted live cd is also available , you don't need a whole OS just use gparted
<bekks> NewUBu: Use 12.04
<NewUBu> I got 12.04
<m3pow> ok guys, thanks a lot for all your help!
<konam> sometimes the icons on the system tray from apps that i have enabled to appear on it using the regular system tray after whitelisting (not using the app indicator specs) disappear
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: he is just editing partitions from a live cd, unity would just eat resources better used to just getting the job done
<BluesKaj> altho technically gpartedlivecd is an small OS by itself
<konam> usually after watching something full screen
<ntzrmtthihu777> BluesKaj: also true.
<konam> does this happen to someone else?
<ntzrmtthihu777> never had that problem, konam
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Resource usage is the most irrelevantr aspect at that point.
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUBu: releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<zimzum_> still notta change, i run remove xorg and can't find it
<bekks> NewUBu: I'd not use 10.04 anymore, since it will be end of support life in about a month.
<ntzrmtthihu777> NewUBu: you don't even need a dvd, a plain cd would do the trick.
<bekks> NewUBu: After that, only the server edition will have support.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: he isn't gonna use it as his os, just a tool
<NewUBu> ntzrmtthihu777 you the man :} -- I remmber my freetoair days hacking Di$h-
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Then gparted live would be even better. And even smaller than 10.04
<zimzum_> i'm gonna try and chnge it in the  bios, and that should only boot off my chipset right??
<NewUBu> ße ßack £ater thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> again, also true.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: I can't say. that's what I have read, but I never had anything as nice as alienware
<devish> i need some help related to site deployment in apache, can anyone help here
<zimzum_> it ok i got one hell of a deal
<ntzrmtthihu777> devish: I know little about it.
<BluesKaj> zimzum_, who are you talking to , why do you refuse to use pl's nicks ?
<zimzum_> i don't know how
<ntzrmtthihu777> he was talking to me, context says so
<zimzum_> yup
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: type the firs few letters then hit tab
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777:  nice
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: if its the wrong name, hit tab again and it will cycle
<devish> ntzrmtthihu777: i want to have a similar structure as we have for repositories in ubuntu or so people can browse it and dowload via web
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777: right on
<ntzrmtthihu777> devish: I said I know little, not I know a little. sorry, but not my cup of tea
<konam> ntzrmtthihu777 it's weird and i don't seem to find someone else with the exact same problem on the net
<Guest10319> ho used winehq with unity
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777:  you gunna be on for a bit?? i'm gonna try and turn off in bios screen
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: likely, at 10 I will be headed to church for 1.5 hours, but will be back.
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777: cool i be right back thx
<squigle> does ubuntu have a folder like redhats /etc/sysconfig ?
<bekks> squigle: What exactly are you looking for?
<histo> squigle: linux has directories not folders
<konam> ntzrmtthihu777 and if for example i fire up the dash you can see the blurry icons of the apps on the tray, it's like they're there but once the dash is gone they're invisible again (and clicking over the area where they should be doesn't produce any reaction)
<histo> squigle: there are a bunch of conifig files in the /etc directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: no need to get technical. for all intents and purposes directory == folder
<Guest10319> ho use winehq
<squigle> bekks, im trying to debug an issue with network managers vpn client, I want to increase the logging.I found the config, but It can be overridden on the cmd line start up. I can just jump into the startup scripts I guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> konam: not a clue, I got off of that horrible machine unity long ago
<squigle> histo, yes, sorry folder->directory
<konam> ntzrmtthihu777 well, thanks for the help
<sgo11> hi, how to check if my memory is ddr2 or ddr3? I used hardinfo and lshw, none of the output makes sense to me. thanks.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: folder is a windows term.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sgo11: open your machine, easier
<dr_willis> alias cf=cd    ;-)
<histo> lol
<bekks> squigle: Basically, the filesystem structure of Ubuntus /etc differs from RHEL /etc.
<sgo11> ntzrmtthihu777, :) other than that, how to do that in ubuntu? thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: and it makes not a lick of difference in practical usage.
<dr_willis> !fsh
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Just pointing it out. Chill out please
<squigle> bekks, I know, i was using debian like and work has been redhatish for the last few years,
<sgo11> lshw gives me "2GiB DIMM Synchronous 800 MHz (1.2 ns)". is this ddr2 or ddr3 ram? thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sgo11: not a clue, but thank you for the new cl trick
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777:  i got it lookig purrty again
<Darael> sgo11: Use more -v flags to get more info?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: good! just a bios switch?
<zimzum_> yup
<escott> sgo11, dmidecode will be able to tell you
<ntzrmtthihu777> cool
<dropf> czesc
<axtran> sgoll: it sounds like DDR2
<zimzum_> but now i can't utulize my accelorator  : (
<sgo11> escott, I did run dmidecode. but didn't get any useful information. which line should I look at? thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, I actually know about that one
<zimzum_> DONT care tho
<Darael> Why does Compiz support both workspaces and desktops, but only provide ways to *switch* workspaces?  Surely having more than one desktop is pretty much pointless without the ability to change?
<OerHeks> sgo11, try "  sudo lshw -short -C memory  "
<axtran> sgoll: Did you run 'dmidecode --type memory'
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: bumblebee should be able to do it
<cheueee> guys need some help here i downloaded the lasst ati driver for my device but when i run the .run files it sasys "One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the systerm. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver."
<sgo11> OerHeks, I did that. the output is just "2GiB DIMM Synchronous 800 MHz (1.2 ns)"
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777:  ok i'll try that and that is good program
<ntzrmtthihu777> cheueee: run the command from terminal, it should tell you more
<Darael> cheueee: fglrx is best installed from the repositories, rather than a direct download from the manufacturer.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: you got my links, right? I can post them again
<axtran> sgoll: I have DDR3, and it is coming up at 1333MHz, I think DDR2 800MHz is valid
<escott> sgo11, sudo dmidecode | grep DDR
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777: no i should have bookmarked them, if you still got, i'll take um
<sgo11> axtran, I did run that. the output is unclear. no DDR info at all.
<escott> sgo11, alternately open the case and look at it
<Darael> axtran: Doesn't work like that, I'm afraid.  There's overlap in the possible frequencies.
<sgo11> axtran, http://www.pasteall.org/40182
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: gotcha, one sec
<histo> cheueee: is there a reason you aren't installing from the repos?
<sgo11> .... this is so hard. why is so hard to check memory type in linux?
<histo> !ati | cheueee
<ubottu> cheueee: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bill_Gates> hello
<axtran> sgoll: Yeah, I think 800MHz indicates DDR2.
<histo> sgo11: really how do you check it in other OS's?
<histo> axtran: clock speed does not indicate type
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1913567&p=11635534#post11635534
<artrei> so i'm trying to install an app using ./configure, make, and make install. but it got an error and failed. and it doesn't have uninstall file. how do i undo this?
<Bill_Gates> Someone uses Windows
<sgo11> histo, there are lots of apps in windows to do this.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ops | Bill_Gates
<ubottu> Bill_Gates: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<histo> sgo11: Is there a reason you can't open the case and look?
<Myrtti> Bill_Gates: plenty of people do, what Ubuntu support question did you have?
<sgo11> axtran, but, i think mine is ddr3.
<Myrtti> ntzrmtthihu777: yes?
<escott> sgo11, why is it useful to know from userspace?
<llutz> artrei: check the "Install" part of the makefile and remove all the files manually. next time use checkinstall
<sgo11> histo, because I am using this PC right now. so I can't open it. and I want to find out the memory type now without a reboot.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Myrtti: obvious troll is obvious. I bet its the same fella from earlier
<axtran> sgoll: What processor are you using?
<escott> sgo11, but why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sgo11: you can usaually safely open it.
<histo> sgo11: You are being silly.
<ntzrmtthihu777> is it a pc or laptop?
<Myrtti> ntzrmtthihu777: and you can try to defuse the situation yourself, as it did right now, without ops actually needing to do anything.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Myrtti: my bad then, I apologize.
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777: Thx dude much
<histo> He didn't even do anything
<ntzrmtthihu777> Myrtti: I'm here to help and be helped, and folks coming in here and bashing and such detract fromt that
<sgo11> anyway. I will open the case later then. I just do not want to shut it down now, and I have to tell somebody else the memory type. this is just a valid situation. I don't know why I am silly. I have web services running here. and somebody asked me to tell him my memory type. that's it.
<Myrtti> ntzrmtthihu777: he  might have had a valid question relating Windows dualboot or something :-) anyway, moving on.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sgo11: you could just google your pc/laptop, you could likely get your answer there.
<histo> sgo11: I wouldn't trust a userspace tool over my own two eyes but good luck with it.
<sgo11> ntzrmtthihu777, histo thanks. I will open the case later then. thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Myrtti: like bill gates would dual bood lol. again, my bad. already had one windows jerk (not that all windows users are) in here and I'm a bit agitated
<axtran> I left a job in Windows Administration and am so happy I don't even have to do any of it anymore.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: gotta go. I'll be on more or less constantly if you need another thing. later all
<zimzum_> ntzrmtthihu777: cool man, i'll be here all day, working on the nvidiz thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am now officially windows free. not microsoft free because there are some things that linux does not offer yet, lol. glad for it, though
<QuantumElectroDy> So I'm running Lucid Lynx 10.04, is it worth it to upgrade to 12. My friend has it on his laptop, and I absoultely hate it, the terminal is hidden, it looks like shitty mac, and I have so many compiled little programs on here I fear will fail if I upgraded to 12
<yeats> QuantumElectroDy: try xubuntu or gnome shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> QuantumElectroDy: try Pinguy OS
<yeats> QuantumElectroDy: but yes, you'll need to upgrade
<axtran> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm just trying to live life away from Microsoft stuff :)
<QuantumElectroDy> I don't need a new OS, I have freeBSD the master OS. It's just on this ubuntu, it keeps telling me to update to 12, for secutity patches bla bla
<ntzrmtthihu777> axtran: yeah, but there is no linux port of rpg maker xp yet, so wine I must do
<yeats> QuantumElectroDy: 10.04 goes out of support next month, so yeah
<prefquan> Alfa PVP, TMA,TMA2, DOB, DOI, DOM, 2c-*, MXE, MDPV, PCP, DMT,5-MeO-DALTbk-MDMA
<prefquan> Drogas de diseño legales SKYPE : sevdrugs
<BluesKaj> QuantumElectroDy, calm your fears , yoiur pc and your friend's aren't the same and the look depends on your theme settings etc , upgrading to 12.04LTS should be painless
<QuantumElectroDy> Last time I upgraded from 9 to 10, so many of my programs stopped working
<DJones> prefquan: Stop that, this is Ubuntu support
<ntzrmtthihu777> QuantumElectroDy: for one, I have never had a good update experience. fresh is always better.
<yeats> QuantumElectroDy: yeah - upgrades aren't fun, but your programs will *really* stop working if you're on an EOL release
<bop> question, i've dl-ed and unziped jdk 7, added the bin path to the .profile, but upon running say, javac, i get the standard ubuntu thingie that says that javac is present in the following packages etc.
<bekks> yeats: Technically, thats not true.
<yeats> bekks: yeah - I understand that
<BluesKaj> QuantumElectroDy, then you should have come here for help and it's time to upgrade since your OS is at EOL
<bop> can someone help me that i could actually run the javac that came with the jdk 7?
<Myrtti> bop: I personally find the webupd8 method of installing Oracle Java a bit easier than the downloading the binaries
<yeats> QuantumElectroDy: I'll rephrase - upgrading from EOL releases can get complicated - better to upgrade now (or do a fresh install as suggested)
<bop> Myrtti: mind sharing how to do that?
<Myrtti> bop: if I'm not entirely mistaken, it even takes care of setting the preferred java version for you
<Myrtti> !java > bop
<ubottu> bop, please see my private message
<axtran> Has anyone run into the splicing error (input/output) when copying data to a USB HDD?
<QuantumElectroDy> Apart from some security patches I don't see a big deal of upgrading to 12, I hardly use the internet on ubuntu. This is my C programming OS, with everything I need on here. My main OS's are WIN7 and freeBSD, so I just don't see  amassive point in upgrading to 12 even though I won;'t get OS updates, but program via apt will still get updates I guess
<bop> Myrtti: i guess you're opposed to a pm or two eh?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bop: kinkeh :P
<yeats> QuantumElectroDy: programs will no longer get updates via apt, no
<Myrtti> bop: if you read the Wiki/support page the bot offered, IIRC it has the webupd8 method listed in it
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, use that. I use their ppa on all my machines for java
<bop> Myrtti, the thing is, i have some java-related questions that dont directly concern ubuntu, just partly
<SAngeli> is it possible in ubuntu server to it setup to install the most updated phpmyadmin package? So far it is installing 3.4.10.1deb1 when isteas the most recent and stable version is 3.5.7
<SAngeli> perhaps to change is sources.list for repository?
<Myrtti> bop: well in java questions I'm absolutely no help at all, I just need it to do Internet banking.
<bekks> SAngeli: No. You have to install it manually when in dire need of the latest version.
<bop> Myrtti, ah ok, thanks for the link
<SAngeli> ok, bekks thanks for the clarification
<bop> ah one more thing, where to get the password to login as root? doing sudo all the time is kinda annoying?
<bekks> !root | bop
<ubottu> bop: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bop> wth :/
<compdoc> bop, you can change the sudoers file so you dont have to enter the password each time you have to use sudo. bad idea to enable the root account
<Darael> bop: There are reasons we don't enable the root password.  It can be done, but it's strongly advised not to.
<khennyz> would anyone help me with phpbttracker?
<bop> yeah, as long as someone from ubuntu/canonical doesnt have the root pw, I guess Im fine with that
<AlanBell> or do sudo -i to become root temporarily
<bop> man, stuff has changed since my slackware days
<QuantumElectroDy> bop
<Darael> bop: There really *isn't* a root password.  Root's entry in /etc/shadow is an impossible hash.
<khennyz> would anyone help me with phpbttracker?
<bekks> bop: There is no root pw.
<bekks> bop: So no one can have it.
<Darael> bekks: There's a root password *hash*, though.  The fact that no password can possibly hash to it is beside the point.
<llutz> compdoc: generally enabling "NOPASSWD"  is even more stupid than to activate the root account
<bekks> Darael: There isnt.
<bekks> Darael: There is no password, so there is no hash, so no hash can matc.
<Darael> bekks: Of course there is.  That's how the "no root password" thing is implemented:  the hash consists of a character that can't appear in a legitimate hash.
<zimzum_> so if i use bumblebee, that will utilize my nvidia card right??
<Darael> bekks: Specifically, a "!".  It's the second field for root's line in /etc/shadow.
<bekks> Darael: Which is the same as I just told you - the must be some character in that file, for the hash, to not break parsing.
<Mixit> Hello!
<Darael> bekks: And the same as what I said.  There's a root password hash, as far as the machine is concerned, it's just an impossible one.
<Mixit> I am wondering if somebody has any idea how to install WLAN drivers for a MacBook Pro 2012, with Ubuntu as OS.
<khennyz> would anyone help me with phpbttracker?
<Mixit> I looked it up on the forums but they are abit out of date. Some packages that's in the guide does not exist.
<SolarisBoy> Mixit: i would imagine the same as any other hardware - defining what type of card you have
<SolarisBoy> Mixit: do you know the type of card which ships with your Mac? if not you should be able to use lspci or lshw to get it - and then you can look further into what drivers are needed additionally
<cagrijost> hi, i just installed ubuntu, but i encountered a problem. my android phone cant connect to my pc for file sharing
<mikestewart>  cagrijost you enable usb on your android phone?
<escott> cagrijost, android 4+?
<Darael> cagrijost: In my experience, those Android phones that don't get autodetected have connected in MTP mode, and will often work with gmtp even if they don't otherwise.
<histo> cagrijost: android removed mass storage option
<mediamaschine> Hi! I'm still newbie, trying to learn the most basic stuff. Not sure this is the right forum though. I've built a HTPC and installed Ubuntu. Now I'm trying to get XBMC to list winrar files. I came so far that I've added a PPA, but I have no idea of how to go on from here :(
<mikestewart> android didnt remove mass stoarge option
<SolarisBoy> ::whew::
<mikestewart> I have 4.2.2
<histo> mediamaschine: ask in #xbmc
<SolarisBoy> i thought i was going crazy - i have mass storage option as well on 4+
<mediamaschine> thanks
<histo> mikestewart: removed on my galaxy gs3
<escott> mikestewart, it removed usb mass storage in favor of mtp
<Darael> On some phones, the mass storage option doesn't allow access to... various things.  My San diego, for example, although that's only running ICS.  Either way, gmtp can generally handle the phone in MTP mode, because it ignores the libmtp "argh I don't recognise this" if it determines the phone is running Android and uses some generic... thingy.
<Darael> Why does Compiz support both workspaces and desktops, but only provide ways to *switch* workspaces?  Surely having more than one desktop is pretty much pointless without the ability to change?
<cagrijost> sorry, im back. exott: its a sg2 with jellybean
<cagrijost> sorry, im back. escott: its a sg2 with jellybean
<cagrijost> darael: i dont understand that, can you explain please?
<cagrijost> mikestewart: i think so
<cagrijost> histo: ????
<cagrijost> histo: it worked on windows though
 * mikestewart is wrong.  hadn't connected my phone in a couple months.  been two updates since I connected with USB.  sure enough.  can connect with either MTP or PTP
 * mikestewart has been using cloud services to sync
<Darael> cagrijost: Which Ubuntu release art using?
<StevenR> Darael: what do you mean by "workspaces" and "desktops" ?
<escott> cagrijost, i believe that is an MTP device. it doesn't support USB Mass Storage
<escott> !find mtp
<ubottu> Found: libesmtp-dev, libesmtp6, libmtp-common, libmtp-dbg, libmtp-dev, libmtp-doc, libmtp-runtime, libmtp9, clamsmtp, dovecot-lmtpd (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mtp&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<escott> !info libmtp-common
<ubottu> libmtp-common (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) common files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 844 kB
<escott> cagrijost, ^^^ is what you want
<cagrijost> escott thanks, i guess :b but what do i do now??
<mikestewart> escott, me too apparently.  just common enough/
<mikestewart> sudo apt-get install libmtp-common
<Darael> StevenR: They're *functionally* the same, but they are implemented differently.  Historically, Compiz has used workspaces, but things like metacity used desktops.  Desktops can have names, workspaces can't.  I understand the distinction dates back to fvwm.
<ronalds_m> hello, can somebody give me what is in file gnome-control-center, and this file is in usr/bin
<Darael> ronalds_m: If it's in /bin, it's an executable.
<mikestewart> cagrijost, ^^
<ronalds_m> no
<Darael> ronalds_m: In this case, it's the application that is launched from the top-right menu->system settings
<ronalds_m> look it up, and give contents
<ronalds_m> I don't have settings
<Darael> ronalds_m: It's an executable!
<ronalds_m> cause I don't have the file
<escott> cagrijost, see if http://askubuntu.com/questions/236779/how-to-mount-an-android-jelly-bean-phone-if-theres-no-option provides any helpful instructions
<ronalds_m> code pls
<Darael> ronalds_m: Run `file /bin/gnome-control-center`.  It'll confirm what I say.  It's a binary.
<ronalds_m> ..
<ronalds_m> and where can I get binary?
<ronalds_m> give binary then
<StevenR> ronalds_m: reinstall the packae
<Darael> ronalds_m: If it's *missing*, we can help with that, but it would be clearer to say so in the first place.
<ronalds_m> did it
<DarkSim> Recommendation for CD/DVD burning software?
<edu> ronalds_m: the file is a binari file, don't has imprimible characters
<StevenR> DarkSim: brasero
<ronalds_m> ...
<Darael> ronalds_m: `sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-control-center` should restore the file.
<Darael> !best | DarkSim: there are several options.  Brasero is installed by default, but:
<ubottu> DarkSim: there are several options.  Brasero is installed by default, but:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bilou23> hi, firefox crashed, all the ubuntu menus disappeared, no top menu, no side menu, I've tried to install "unity-reset" as explained in some forum threads, no success, I'm on ubuntu 12.10 quantal, what can I do?
<Darael> ronalds_m: If the file is still missing, try downloading the package from packages.ubuntu.com, opening it with `file-roller` (the Archive Manager), and replacing it with the copy therein.  Don't just ask for it in IRC; people could give all sorts of dodgy modified versions and there'd be no way to check.
<Tux_aka_DJ_Seb_> What is you favourite copy-past in Ubuntu ?
<rndbit> uhm anyone knows where could i change text colors used on shell? i messed something up at some point heh :|
<tux__> i want to use more up to date open source drivers for my AMD grfx card
<Darael> rndbit: Depends.  Are we talking just in gnome-terminal (the terminal app), or in TTYs as well?
<tux__> however thre ubuntu-x-swat repos don't seem to show an ATI compatible driver
<Darael> rndbit: If the former, it's under edit->profile preferences.
<rndbit> basically text in focused software center window is white, can see it only due to shadows
<Darael> rndbit: Ah, not just the terminal.  Ouch.  Um, from memory, System Settings (from the top right), Appearance, and change the theme in the bottom-left of the window.
<bilou23> how can ubuntu menu disappear after browsing a web page, firefox crashed and no menu anymore (even after reboot), I don't understand how it's even possible...
<rndbit> yeah changing theme helps.. i wonder why adwaita theme got messed up
<rndbit> strage things..
<bilou23> on ubuntu 12.10 quantal
<Phryq> hmmm, I cannot download Skype because I live in Kuwait and it's forbidden
<Phryq> any way around this?
<rndbit> Phryq use tor?
<Darael> rndbit: adwaita's been nonfunctional for me for some time.  Which is a pity.
 * sebsebseb leaves the channel
<sebsebseb> bye bye
<rndbit> eh... know any other dark and well balanced theme?
<rndbit> so far all better ones i have seen so far have problems with text colors in some apps..
<Extreme> Hi, I've been trying to delete/revoke the secret OpenPGP keys I created using "gpg --gen-key" (I can see them listed when I search with my email on Seahorse application). But when I try to do: " gpg --output revoke.asc --gen-revoke MYKEYHERE" it says  gpg: secret key MYKEYHERE not found: eof. Any idea what's wrong?
<Darael> rndbit: I *liked* adwaita.  Not off the top of my head.  Judging by the themes I've seen, something about the way a lot of the system is done makes it *really* hard to create one that works.  The people who write the GUIs quite clearly assume a light theme.  Annoying, isn't it?
<rndbit> definitely... they make our eyes to suffer =|
<Darael> Extreme: Check the key ID using gpg --list-secret-keys in case Seahorse is doing something odd.
<Extreme> Darael: I have already tried that command. But it doesn't return _any_ outputs. :(
<Darael> Extreme: That suggests that gpg isn't aware of the key at all, which is... pretty odd.  See if gpg --list-keys shows anything?  It's possible that the private key is in fact missing?
<Extreme> Darael: yes. This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582627/
<Darael> Extreme: And do those match the key ID as shown in Seahorse?
<escott> Extreme, is your private key in your keyring?
<Darael> Extreme: That suggests to me that the secret key is missing.
<c2tarun> anyone has google-chrome installed on their machine?
<Darael> c2tarun: A great many.  Dunno who they are, though.
<Darael> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<c2tarun> Darael, :) actually I was about to ask how to disable the keyring
<mifritscher> got this trying 32 bit apps on a 64 bit host using Ubuntu 12.04.2 with quantal kernel+xorg: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: drm_intel_gem_bo_map_unsynchronized) I reported the problem under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1142305 as well. Any ideas? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1142305 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-backport-quantal (Ubuntu) "Running 32 bit software in 64 bit 12.04.2 with quantal xorg+kernel doesn't work with i965" [Undecided,New]
<c2tarun> when I start laptop I get a keyring which asks for a password. Is there any way to disable it?
<Extreme> Darael: yes; one of them matches the key in Seahorse. (I have two keys listed in Seahorse but the command which you gave me above shows only one key)
<Extreme> escott: my keyring is something different.
<escott> Extreme, the gnupg keyring?
<belgianguy> hmm, what's the default size of Dash icons?
<Extreme> escott: sorry. what do you mean?
<belgianguy> I've added one that was quite oversize, but Dash didn't resize it
<belgianguy> so it's a huge icon now
<Darael> c2tarun: Assuming th'art running Ubuntu, that message has nothing to do with Chrome.  If ChromeOS, then this is not really the right channel (though someone may know anyway).
<c2tarun> Darael, I am using ubuntu, and I get that msg after installing chrome only, and if I cancel it without entering password then, chrome will not able to open any website, but firefox and opera opens
<c2tarun> Darael, also, if I use chrome with more than 5 tabs for a while, then it starts getting slow and takes almost 100% of my CPU :( whole system gets slow :(
<Darael> c2tarun: That would be to do with Chrome storing passwords in one of the GNOME keyrings.  These can be managed with Seahorse (the Passwords & Keys tool):  Find the relevant keyring, and check the box to have it unlock at login.
<Extreme> c2tarun: what Ubuntu version?
<c2tarun> Extreme, 12.04.2
<d1zzYLuLz> has anybody had issues with their laptops not waking up from suspend in 13.04?
<Darael> d1zzYLuLz: Thou'lt get a better answer in #ubuntu+1
<d1zzYLuLz> oops
<c2tarun> d1zzYLuLz, o/
<d1zzYLuLz> sorry
<c2tarun> ohh.. sorry :P I replied for 12.04
<Extreme> c2tarun: open "Seahorse", search for "password" or similar, and right click on the item. Choose Change Password and type the current password and leave the new one blank. (Like: http://goo.gl/F6DlN )
<Darael> d1zzYLuLz: It's not a problem, but we focus on supported releases in here.  #ubuntu+1 is focused on the current development release, so it is likely to provide better answers for Raring.  At least for the next month or so.
<superdo> hi,  how to play mp3s in browsers?
<d1zzYLuLz> right on...was just wondering if anybody found a fix and if not, where to file a bug report and what to include w/ it
<d1zzYLuLz> 12.10 worked fine...the only install media i had though was 13.04 so im' stuck for the day and figured i could try to help out while i was stuck with it
<Darael> superdo: It depends on the browser.  Some, at least, should support it out of the box.
<d1zzYLuLz> is there an easy way i could downgrade my 13.04 system to 12.10?
<superdo> Darael, hm firefox not by default
<iceroot> d1zzYLuLz: no
<iceroot> d1zzYLuLz: only with a reinstall
<iceroot> !bug | d1zzYLuLz
<ubottu> d1zzYLuLz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Lobosque> hello. I'm getting this crash when I try to install ubuntu 12.10 64bit from USB: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1062625 Someone can please help me to fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062625 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuquity partitioning fails to find /dev/sda" [High,Expired]
<Lobosque> sorry, this is the right url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1058415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058415 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_dialog(): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [Medium,Expired]
<superdo> ah mp3 isnt exists on that page, grrr
<c2tarun> Extreme, I have two passwords, which one should I change? second one? http://imagebin.org/248811
<Extreme> c2tarun: try changing them both.
<edu> how could I show my CPU temp in gnome-panel? sensor-applet does'nt exist on 12.04
<c2tarun> Extreme, I am already on auto-login, I'll try changing second one first.
<Sashmo> hey guys, if I set a static ip from the command line in /etc/network/interfaces will that overide the settings that I had set in nm-connnection-editor ?? (thats the gui)
<Extreme> c2tarun: okay.
<JulienP> Hi
<Gyhy> Hi
<Extreme> Darael: how can I revoke the keys using terminal?
<Gyhy> I need to buy a laptop but I'm planning to use Linux on it, what model should I buy??
<Darael> Extreme: without the private keys, it's not doable.\
<Extreme> Darael: how do I check if I have the private keys?
<Darael> Extreme: gpg, at least, seems convinced thou dostn't.
<JulienP> Ive git a pb with double screen:  when i unset same picture for the both screen, it say : size for CRTC 147 is up to autorize limit.  Max 1680 1680.  What need i to do plz ?
<Extreme> Darael: Oops. Is there anything wrong with leaving those keys like this?
<Darael> If they were anywhere, I'd expect them to be in thy private keyring... and according to GPG, they aren't.
<llutz> Sashmo: if you configure an iface in /etc/network/interfaces, networkmanager should ignore that iface
<Darael> Extreme: If th'art not going to use them, and especially if they've never been uploaded to a keyserver, nope.  Just delete the public keys and have done.
<Gyhy> I hope I'm not interrupting something but can anyone help me??
<Extreme> Darael: the problem is, i uploaded them to Ubuntu keyserver. :/
<Extreme> !ask | Gyhy
<ubottu> Gyhy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gyhy> Thanks. (Gyhy) I need to buy a laptop but I'm planning to use Linux on it, what model should I buy??
<llutz> !ot | Gyhy:
<ubottu> Gyhy:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darael> Extreme: With a new keypair, it's easy enough to get people to sign them so that they are considered more trustworthy than the old pair.  Also one can just give out the key IDs for the correct keys, or if using no keys, point out to anyone that asks about them that th'art using no PGP keys, and the old ones are out of use.
<vendeg> Hi guys! I have installed freebasic on my ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. But it requires 32 bit libs: libx11, libxext, libxrandr, libxrender, libxpm. I want to install them, the system want to remove many other 64 bit files. How can i install 32 bit libs without remove the other files?
<Gyhy> Ok, sorry for being in the wrong channel. Have a nice day..
<Sashmo> llutz: thanks man, are you 100%?  becuase the machine is remote, and I dont want to lock my self out
<Darael> Extreme: These are just precautions against someone managing to forge signatures down the line, which is pretty unlikely, but possible.
<llutz> Sashmo: check /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Sashmo> llutz: checking....
<JulienP> Nobody for my pb plz ?
<Sashmo> llutz: shows some things, but the line that probably make sense is the no-auto-default=(my mac 1),(my mac2)
<Sashmo> llutz: I guess that means that both have static ip's ?
<Darael> !patience | JulienP
<ubottu> JulienP: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> Sashmo: does the conf contain a part "[ifupdown]"?
<Sashmo> llutz: yes, managed=false
<JulienP> The famous friendly RTFM :)
<ikonia_> JulienP: n-one said that
<ikonia_> JulienP: please don't make things up, someone just asked you to be patient
<llutz> Sashmo: so it should work, "ifupdown" are the /etc/network/interfaces managed ifaces
<Darael> JulienP: I'm sure someone will have an answer, it's just that nobody has one immediately.  Do stick around, and do keep asking (if not too fast), but please don't be offended if it takes a while.
<JulienP> Ok thx :) i can wait naturely
<Extreme> Darael: hi, mind a PM?
<tux__> anyone use the xorg-edgers ppa?
<Darael> Extreme: We try to keep things in channel so other people can watch and learn, but if it's sensitive or something, sure.
<Darael> Extreme: Also so people can correct me if I say something stupid.
<Sashmo> llutz: I dont get it?  there are two connections there, and I need to fix eth1, but I can leave eth0 as is, is there not a place that I can go and change it?  All I need to do is change one digit in the ip address, and the machine I do have access to dosnt have X server, so I cant run the nm-connection-editor
<llutz> Sashmo: there is nmcli
<JulienP> (JulienP) Ive git a pb with double screen:  when i unset same picture for the both screen, it say : size for CRTC 147 is up to autorize limit.  Max 1680 1680.  What need i to do plz ?
<llutz> Sashmo: also check /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/      you might do your changes there
<Sashmo> llutz: thanks, hmmn, I'll check that..... is there anything else I can use to get x server running on windows with SSH?  putty is not working for me
<bugtraq> hi
<llutz> Sashmo: you'll need a windows xserver like xming
<Sashmo> lloks like that site is down....
<bugtraq> :O
<llutz> Sashmo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<bugtraq> cool
<Sashmo> llutz: yeah got it
<Tux_aka_DJ_Seb_> What is your favorite software for copy-paste in Gnome 3 ?
<edu> how could I show my CPU temp in gnome-panel? sensor-applet does'nt exist on 12.04
<Sashmo> llutz: I see wired connection 1 and wired connectino 2 in system connections, but I cant do anything with them
<selena2013> hello
<selena2013> the system did not freeze today
<Darael> selena2013: Well, that's good news, but most of us in here lack the context to understand :)
<Sashmo> llutz: I think I made some headway.... if I edit those, is that all I need to change?
<selena2013> i am using ubuntu 12.10 hp 2000 64 bits
<selena2013> and it freezes constantly
<llutz> Sashmo: i'd guess, those are the connections networkmanager uses.
<selena2013> Darel which ubuntu you use ?
<Sashmo> llutz: but no other special things that I need to change??  like a 3rd file for something stupid....
<llutz> Sashmo: 3rd file? you should make sure that you configure your network _either_ in networkmanager (those files from /etc/NetWorkManager....) or /etc/network/interfaces.
<Sashmo> llutz: thanks Ill try
<Darael> selena2013: Right now, I'm on a university system running a customised version of 12.04.1 (Precise).  I use Quantal on my own machine, but I'm having hardware problems right now.
<threex5> forgive me if i get booted off, but I'm having a hard time staying online. this only happens on my wife's parents' wi-fi and when i boot into windows, my connection is fine.
<threex5> i tried installing wicd and it didn't help. any advice? i disabled ipv6 for the connection and this also didn't help.
<vespakoen> Hey guys, I've been tweaking my UI a bit lately, and have installed the FlatStudio theme (pretty damn sweet) however, I have, quite a while ago, changed the selection_color to blue, in gconf-editor, and even after changing it to a new color now, the blue still persists (also after a reboot) I have also snapped a screenshot of the color, and searched my entire filesystem for it, but it doesn't pop up anywhere, so it seems it has bee
<vespakoen> n "binaryfied" / caced somewhere, but I have no clue where
<vespakoen> does anyone know how I can change this color?
<Ronalds_M> kdelibs5-plugins:
<Ronalds_M>  Depends: libkde3support4 but it is not going to be installed
<Ronalds_M>  Depends: libqt4-qt3support but it is not going to be installed
<Ronalds_M>  Recommends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> Ronalds_M: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ronalds_M> Recommends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<vespakoen> The "new" color does work in gnome-panel, just not in the dropdown menu's of windows
<Ronalds_M> removed kubuntu backport
<Ronalds_M> and whole kde
<Ronalds_M> can't install kde apps, because dependecy
<steve_fi> hey guys, I have an issue with pulseaudio or alsa (not really managed to nail it down yet), where it won't pass through audio using HDMI, it's using the Intel HDA driver and they jacks are not appearing under the sound settings
<steve_fi> it worked perfectly yesterday and has only happened since what seem to be updates. I've been googling this for hours now and can't find anything ;'(
<Ronalds_M>  can't install kde apps, because dependecy
<Ronalds_M> something is broken there
<Sashmo> llutz: thanks I edited the wired connection 1 file, and its working for me.... Thanks again!
<Ronalds_M> kdenlive:
<Ronalds_M>  Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<Ronalds_M> how to fix this problem?
<Ronalds_M> I removed kde 4.10 repo and apps, now can't install any of stuff I want from kde
<introzen> Hello. I have a problem. I'm running ubuntu 12.10 with xfce4. Everytime I try to logout the user account, the screen goes terminal and stucks at STARTING..... Anyone knows why?
<Ronalds_M> xubuntu or xfce session?
<introzen> xubuntu
<Ronalds_M> there is login screen left?
<introzen> no. just a black terminal
<Ronalds_M> at begining
<Ronalds_M> when you start pc
<introzen> no I have no user password
<introzen> so it's autologin
<Ronalds_M> probably something with xdm or lightdm
<Ronalds_M> haven't removed any of them?
<introzen> nope
<introzen> dont know how
<Ronalds_M> try getting lightdm as default
<Ronalds_M> you are stuck at terminal, or terminal also is stuck?
<introzen> stuck at terminal. I can still write, but it's just empty text, no commandline
<Ronalds_M> startx for example starts default session
<Ronalds_M> startxfce4 starts xfce
<introzen> lemme try
<davi324> hi
<davi324> ubuntu usb-installed on sdb can't mount sda1 (hardrive) because it thinks its already mounted, which it isn't - how to fix?
<introzen> didn't work.
<introzen> stuck at an empty terminal where no commands work
<Ronalds_M> ls
<Ronalds_M> cd
<Ronalds_M> none?
<introzen> just a black empty screen where i can write anything
<introzen> nope
<Darael> introzen: Use ctl+alt+f1 to get to a working TTY?
<introzen> there is no commandline
<introzen> just black screen
<FloodBot1> introzen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<introzen> Let me try darael
<Ronalds_M> crtl alt f1 yes
<introzen> brb
<c2tarun> this may not be the right place to share it, but I still wan't to share. If you are not interested in Google-Chrome plugins, please try Opera once. Among firefox, chrome and opera, opera is the best. Chrome eats up my CPU and increase its temperature to 80C, but with more number of tabs(11) and video playing in 3 tabs opera is smooth like butter and also not eating my CPU :) its at 60 degree Celsius :)
<c2tarun> anyone facing heated CPU can try this^^
<Darael> !best | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Darael> :P
<Ronalds_M> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ronalds_M> how to fix this one?
<c2tarun> :P
<bekks> Ronalds_M: Whats the entire output of the command producing that message?
<introzen> Okey Ctrl+alt+f1 worked. I was able to startup a xfce4 session
<Ronalds_M> This may mean that you have
<Ronalds_M> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Ronalds_M> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ronalds_M> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot1> Ronalds_M: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<introzen> however, it started without my preferences
<Ronalds_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582793/
<ganton> hi, can someone help me compile some .tex? the make command doesn't work on my machine
<Ronalds_M> you have to download 2012 tex live
<Ronalds_M> ganton
<ganton> i did
<c2tarun> Darael, well #ubuntu-bot is great channel :) thanks for sharing
<ganton> it says permission denied
<daniel> :o
<SonikkuAmerica> ganton: Why doesn't the make command work? Do you have GCC installed?
<Darael> ganton: Whereabouts are the files in question located?
<SonikkuAmerica> ganton:  sudo make <whatever>
<qwweb> Can somebody help me figure out how zeitgeist-daemon is started?  It's not in /etc/xdf and it's not an init ot upstart script but the ppid is init. any ideas?
<Ronalds_M> there is xelatex for compiling tex
<ganton> Didn't work
<llutz> you don't use sudo for make
<ganton> i did sudo make install
<Ronalds_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582793/
<SonikkuAmerica> llutz: For some things root permissions are required to execute the make command
<llutz> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Darael> llutz: Sometimes one does, if one wants to make as another user (eg the one owning the directory).  I agree, though, that sudo is more often used for make install.
<Ronalds_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582805/
<ganton> i don't know... i'm new at linux command line
<qwweb> Can somebody help me figure out how zeitgeist-daemon is started?  It's not in /etc/xdg and it's not an init ot upstart script but the ppid is init. any ideas?   edited
<Ronalds_M> what should I do about http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582805/
<ganton> i just need that pdf compiled
<ganton> so if anyone wants to help me please message me to give you the link to the archive with .tex files. thanks
<bekks> ganton: You have to install texlive, and no, you do not "compile a .tex" using make, but using pdflatex
<ubairone> ciso
<ubairone> ciao
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: tiks instalēta <<< Does that mean "it is not going to be installed" or "it is not installable"?
<Ronalds_M> yes
<bekks> Ronalds_M: "A or B" - "yes" :P
<llutz> Ronalds_M: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ronalds_M> it is not going to be installed
<Ronalds_M> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Ronalds_M> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Ronalds_M> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ronalds_M> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot1> Ronalds_M: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ronalds_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582819/
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Yeah, the kdenlive in the official repos is deprecated.
<qwweb> Can somebody help me figure out how zeitgeist-daemon is started?  It's not in /etc/xdg and it's not an init ot upstart script but the ppid is init. any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: For the latest version,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<Ronalds_M> I need stable kde apps
<trism> qwweb: via dbus: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.zeitgeist.service
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: The kdenlive version in that repo is supported, but I can't guarantee its stability due to the fact that I don't use KDE.
<qwweb> trism: thanks didn't know dbus could start things
<Ronalds_M> so what you prefer for video editing?
<Ronalds_M> again
<Ronalds_M> doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: If you're looking for something stable, I'd try OpenShot for video editing.
<Ronalds_M> even after adding ppa
<qwweb> trism: how did you know that, is there a way to track it
<Ronalds_M> Ok I added kubuntu backports
<Ronalds_M> and now it works
<Ronalds_M> I'm dependent on kubuntu backports cause removing kde and those repo made kde things won't install
<compdoc> are you compiling it yourself?
<Ronalds_M> no compiling synaptic
<Erik76> helo
<Erik76> i'm a question
<trism> qwweb: it's how many desktop services start, talk to dbus, dbus sees the service isn't running, starts it. you can always dpkg -L on the packages to see what sorts of files they have if you aren't sure (plus dpkg -S zeitgeist-daemon; to find the package)
<Erik76> where is the irc chat for the freeradius or daloradius thank you very mutchhh
<DJones> !alis | Erik76
<ubottu> Erik76: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Erik76> tank you
<Erik76> thank you
<coolroot> hi is there a way in ubuntu 12.04 that when i'll close my firestarter firewall the icon while stay on the panel above? seems icon tray ain't working :(
<qwweb> trism: thanks.  I wonder why the ppid is not the process of dbus instead of init
<Ronalds_M> 13.04 will be LTS?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Nope.
<SonikkuAmerica> !lts
<qwweb> no
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Ronalds_M> so 13.04 won't show up
<SonikkuAmerica> And the next will be 14.04 if Mark Shuttleworth doesn't mess with the release schedule
<Ronalds_M> that's ok , 12.04 is good, if not better that 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Not in Update Manager, if that's what you mean, unless you upgrade to 12.10 first.
<Laogeodritt> So an LTS release every two years is the (regular) schedule?
<SonikkuAmerica> Laogeodritt: Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> It's been the case since 6.06
<Ronalds_M> I remmber drapper or feisty or how it was called back in the day
<Ronalds_M> never could fully switch without steam..
<SonikkuAmerica> Ronalds_M: Dapper was 6.06, Hardy is 8.04, Lucid is 10.04, Precise is 12.04 and T is 14.04
<Ronalds_M> came back when 12.04 was released and new laptop bought..
<sarger001> Is this OS as slow as people say it is?
<sarger001> Say compared to mint
<SonikkuAmerica> sarger001: slow depends on so many things
<Okitain> Hey, does anyone here know anything about v4l?
<HelloWorld321> is it normal for firefox cache files to be eml ?  I renamed them by accident, but I don't know if they were eml before.
<steve_fi> does anyone know if there's been a regression or update which has caused HDMI output devices to no longer appear in the sound options (even though something is connected to them) ?
<Mawaheb> Hello everyone, i need some advice please
<sarger001> Sonikku, a fresh boot
<Darael> !ask | Mawaheb
<ubottu> Mawaheb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mawaheb> ok ubottu thanks for the tip
<megabraker> !books
<megabraker> !book
<Darael> Mawaheb: It's a bot, but I'm sure it appreciates the thanks :P
<DJones> !manual | megabraker This is probably what you're looking for
<ubottu> megabraker This is probably what you're looking for: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SonikkuAmerica> sarger001: On my machine (Fujitsu T-Series Lifebook) the boot-time difference is minimal between the two, but because I use Ubuntu Studio I can't compare that easily because we Studio users use a completely different kernel.
<Mawaheb> oh Thanks Darael, i hope that you are not a bot as well :D
<Darael> Mawaheb: Not so far as I know, although I *have* failed the Turing Test a number of times...
<Mawaheb> for example, if empathy is running, and the window is hidden behind other window, when i press on the empathy icon, it doesn't come to focus !! how can i change this !
<sarger001> I anyone kind enough to send me a free Ubuntu install disk in mail :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Darael: XD
<sarger001> *is
<Pinkamen1_D> HI, can anyone recommend a bluetooth mouse that work work well with internal bluetooth?
<SonikkuAmerica> sarger001: You don't have a way of installing Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sarger001> nope
<ntzrmtthihu777> sarger001: its pretty simple, what do you have on hand?
<Mawaheb> if any application is running, and the window is hidden behind other window, when i press on the application icon again , it doesn't come to focus !! how can i change this !
<sarger001> No disks at all
<sarger001> no CD/DVD R's or RW's
<SonikkuAmerica> sarger001: USB stick?
<ntzrmtthihu777> do you have a usb stick?
<plaisn> do you have a usb dick?
<plaisn> hahahah
<Okitain> sarger001: usb?
<SonikkuAmerica> plaisn: Not here.
<plaisn> *stick
<plaisn> sorry.
<SonikkuAmerica> plaisn: Auto correct... :\
<sarger001> Yeah but i use USB ports for my mouse and keyboard and only have 2 ports
<Okitain> oh boy howdy.
<sarger001> it's a old PC
<Pinkamen1_D> then take out the mouse lol
<plaisn> Yeah, I do have autocorrect, it's embarrassing sometimes.
<sarger001> I can't use my PC without a mouse
<Okitain> Or you could borrow a hub.
<sarger001> Hub?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well you can use one or the other. I hardly use the mouse most times
<Okitain> A USB hub.
<Darael> sarger001: Consider a USB hub.  It'll cost about the same, I should think, and provide more USB ports.
<Pinkamen1_D> you would just put it back after the install
<SonikkuAmerica> Or there's the Unetbootin install partition option...
<ntzrmtthihu777> sarger001: hub: like a powerstrip for usb ports
<Mawaheb> if any application is running, and the window is hidden behind other window, when i press on the application icon again , it doesn't come to focus !! how can i change this ! please anyone ?!
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: an excellent point
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience Mawaheb
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | Mawaheb
<ubottu> Mawaheb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quick-> sarger001: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_hub
<Mawaheb> ntzrmtthihu777 okay !
<Darael> Mawaheb: I suspect (but I make no guarantees!) that the relevant setting is somewhere in CCSM under the Unity plugin.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mawaheb: you may have set the window on top to always on top
<Mawaheb> Darael am new to linux i don't know what is that
<Mawaheb> ntzrmtthihu777 no, that is not what i am after , but thanks for the tip any way
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mawaheb: right click the window that stays on top and see if the option is checked
<Mawaheb> ntzrmtthihu777 you got my question wrong
<Okitain> Mawaheb: he means the Compiz settings manager.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mawaheb: try pressing alt+tab and see if you can bring it up
<Mawaheb> what i mean is, if any application is running and the window in the background(not visible), if i click on the app icon, it won't come to the frong
<quick-> Mawaheb: Did you use Always on Top option by mistake ??
<SonikkuAmerica> Mawaheb: If you don't have CCSM:  sudo apt-get install compizcomfig-settings-manager
<introzen> Hello. Does anyone know what XChat starts automatically with xubuntu? I've checked the autostart options but it isn't there.
<introzen> why*
<ntzrmtthihu777> try the alt+tab, Mawaheb . it will cycle through all your windows
<Mawaheb> yeah i know that about the alt+tab, but pressing the icon is faster
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mawaheb: does not work != faster
<Mawaheb> correct ntzrmtthihu777 that's why am trying to fix it !! lol !
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, what window is always on top?
<Mawaheb> i got compizconfig installed now, what options should i be looking for ?
<quick-> Mawaheb:  the fastest can be pressing the Super logo and the number corresponding to that app but that's limited. Just an advice :)
<Mawaheb> ntzrmtthihu777 there is NO window on top !!! you did not understand my quesion !!
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mawaheb: no need to shout
<Mawaheb> ntzrmtthihu777 i am not :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> caps and ! == shouting in my book
<Mawaheb> ntzrmtthihu777 come on !! your book is not mine ! :D
<Darael> Mawaheb: In CCSM, try poking about the Unity plugin.
<introzen> Is there anyone who knows why XChat starts on boot? It's not in autostart...
<quick-> Mawaheb:  Send a screenshot and maybe people can understand better
<Pinkamen1_D> Hello, i had a dual boot wiht ubuntu and windows and ubuntu was the default. I had to swap the motherboard because water was spilled on it. Now windows bluescreens (lol) What is the safest way to reinstall windows so i dont mess up grub or anything
<Mawaheb> Ok Darael , i found it
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a clue, introzen . its not in startup applications, right?
<introzen> No. Not there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> maybe there is a setting inside of xchat itself
<introzen> Also, there is no preferences in XChat where to enable/disable it
<introzen> I was thinking that maybe there is an old session stored with xchat ontop which launches everytime i boot?
<introzen> in that case, how to erase that session
<Mawaheb> Darael what option should i be looking for ?
<webus> hi! i'm xubuntu user. how can i back to system state before install updates ?
<quick-> Pinkamen1_D: If you install windows it ;; overwrite the MBR and you ll have to install ubuntu again
<Extreme> !xubuntu | webus
<ubottu> webus: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, wrong key combo
<llutz> Pinkamen1_D: make sure to have a live-cd or supergrub-cd, then install windows and repair grub after. you DON'T have to reinstall ubuntu
<webus> join #xubuntu
<DJones> !grub | Pinkamen1_D If you reinstall Windows, you can use a grub boot disk to reinstall grub, see the following links for info,
<ubottu> Pinkamen1_D If you reinstall Windows, you can use a grub boot disk to reinstall grub, see the following links for info,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Extreme> /join #xubuntu << webus
<ntzrmtthihu777> don't forget the / in front of join
<introzen> I solved the problem by erasing all stored sessions.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, very good introzen
<ntzrmtthihu777> introzen: I don't know xchat, I use irssi
<Moose__> Can anyone point me to a definitive guide on how to install AMD's Catalyst driver? I'm finding conflicting stuff online. The default driver and the others in "Additional Drivers" don't work well at all.
<introzen> Oh, Okey.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Moose__: both of my machines use ccc, the drivers in jockey worked fine for me.
<introzen> Now to my other problem, I still can't logout my user. I then get stuck at a black terminal. In that case if I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, I enter the terminal and I can write "startxfce4", however, my session then starts without my user properties (interface options and so on)
<ntzrmtthihu777> startx
<introzen> same
<introzen> no user properties
<ntzrmtthihu777> what is the xubuntu desktop manager?
<SonikkuAmerica> Xfce
<nameless`> hi there
<introzen> i'm on xfce4
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Xfce on top of lightdm
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: I mean like lightdm for vanilla precise or .. ahh
<ntzrmtthihu777> dpgk-reconfigure lightdm
<introzen> okey
<SonikkuAmerica> *dpkg
<introzen> trying
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm dpkg
<bilou23> unity is broken for me aparently, I can't see any ubuntu menu, I have an nvidia graphic card, I've followed a lot of tutorials, they all failed, I've tried to remove / reinstall nvidia-current and some other things.
<nameless`> i need help to make wicd-client works on ubuntu oneiric with unity. Even though i set the systray-whitelist to "all" or add 'Wicd' in the list, it still doesn't show up
<Moose__> I'm using an A10 5800K with Radeon HD 7660D. I had to do the "nomodeset" thing to get it to work at all. After that, the default driver restricts resolution and the other two available in Additional Drivers kill Unity.
<introzen> that command returned nothing
<nameless`> the only way to make wicd-client works if with the '-n' parameter which disable systray but that's not what i want :)
<introzen> but maybe that's supposed to happen?
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get install lightdm
<HelloWorld321> in the terminal, how can I see the atime, ctime & mtime?
<llutz> HelloWorld321: stat file
<ntzrmtthihu777> HelloWorld321: love the nick
<Darael> nameless`: I seem to recall having that trouble before, and that it got fixed in Precise.  I could be wrong, but on the other hand, Oneiric won't be supported *that* much longer anyway...
<HelloWorld321> tx
<HelloWorld321> tx llutz, ntzrmtthihu777
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: What hardware (Be a bit more specific about the nVidia card)?
<ntzrmtthihu777> in win$ when I held a spot on my touchscreen it would left-click, can I do something similar in ubuntu?
<introzen> I ran "sudo apt-get install lightdm" and it told me to run "dpkg --configure -a" so I did, and it returned this:
<introzen> dpkg: error: unable to write status database record about 'libtext-wrapi18n-perl "to" / var / lib / dpkg / status': The device is full
<HelloWorld321> if I rename a file, then I stat it and see that it's change time was just now, why doesn't it show up in: find . -ctime 5 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> introzen: Did you run out of memory?
<introzen> How do I know?
<windofthestorm> lol
<nameless`> Darael: mok, is there standart procedure to update to precise or should iu just modify my sources.list and then update & upgrade ? (it's been a while i didn't use ubuntu)
<llutz> HelloWorld321: because renaming doesn't affect ctime
<windofthestorm> I am a minecraft mod maker! (look me up on GitHub)
<azizLIGHTS> i did "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc" to /dev/sdc becasue i wanted to wipe it. after it finished, i disconnected it and then realized theres no partition on it. now i reconnected it and my computer wont stop saying buffer i/o error. how do i fix this? what do i need to do to get a working sdc with ext4 partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> right-click on your filesystem in nautilus or whatever filemanager you use and check
<introzen> oh no, i got 200gb left
<ntzrmtthihu777> azizLIGHTS: I literally lol'd at your name
<nameless`> azizLIGHTS: use fdisk to create a partition and then mkfs.ext4 to create the filesystem
<Okitain> Anyone got experience with v4l flipping?
<HelloWorld321> llutz: I disagree?  I'm PST, and stat shows the file to be Change: 2013-03-03 10:21:43.694204097 -0800
<azizLIGHTS> nameless`: thanks
<azizLIGHTS> ntzrmtthihu777: lol :D leelo dallas mooltipass
<Tanelt> Hello, does all VLC versions for Ubuntu consider using libdvdcss?
<Okitain> Tanelt: should, at least.
<ntzrmtthihu777> autowash
<petermlm> Hello. My "see" command used to open pdf files with evince. But it stoped doing that after I installed okular. How can I make the see command open pdf files with evince?
<nameless`> Tanelt: it depends if you want to read dvd
<Okitain> petermlm: rightclick on any saved pdf, settings-you got it.
<introzen> So, any ideas?
<azizLIGHTS> nameless`: what are treh buffer i/o errors about? should i run some kind of disk checking before proceeding with fdisk and mkfs?
<azizLIGHTS> *the
<petermlm> Okitain, I tryed that. It didn't work
<ntzrmtthihu777> introzen: try installing gdm
<petermlm> *tried
<Okitain> You sure?
<nameless`> azizLIGHTS: i don't know, how did you get these errors ?
<bilou23> SonikkuAmerica: it's an nvidia geforce GT.
<introzen> I can't use apt-get
<Atlantic777> What's happening with rt3290sta wireless driver? There's some hack which works, I made several notebooks work with it but it's too much hassle for a beginner to compile a kernel module, blacklist other modules and stuff. It would be nice to see it work out of the box at least on LTS versions...
<introzen> says I have to manually configure dpkg
<introzen> with "dpkg --configure -a"
<introzen> and thats when i get the error.
<ntzrmtthihu777> what did you do to break it? anything funky?
<llutz> HelloWorld321: -ctime 5   ~ changed 5*24hrs back
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: There are about 1000 types of GT, specific model number?
<introzen> nah don't think so
<Okitain> introzen: post the error.
<azizLIGHTS> nameless`: i just did the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb command, and then disconnected the hdd when it finished, rebooted, and had the drive conencted and powered on and these messages started coming up
<HelloWorld321> are .eml files binary, or are they pretty text-y?  I've got a clearly binary file with an .eml extension, and I think that's wrong
<ntzrmtthihu777> Atlantic777: I have had bad issue with rt*sta stuff
<introzen> dpkg: fel: kunde inte skriva status-databaspost om "libtext-wrapi18n-perl" till "/var/lib/dpkg/status": Enheten är full
<introzen> ENGLISH:
<introzen> dpkg: error: unable to write status database record about 'libtext-wrapi18n-perl "to" / var / lib / dpkg / status': The device is full
<Tanelt> nameless`, Okitain ok Thanks! .. because I read that it is the only way to force the  encryption key.
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove
<HelloWorld321> llutz: tx
<nameless`> azizLIGHTS: you have multiple disk and your OS is on another one ?
<llutz> HelloWorld321: you might want to use -cmin
<introzen> Can use any apt commands, get the same error
<azizLIGHTS> nameless`: i have sda where the os is, sdb where my dada is, and sdc is this disk
<azizLIGHTS> sdc is empty
<ntzrmtthihu777> azizLIGHTS: just use gparted to fix it
<Atlantic777> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm lucky to not need it but I had to go to the dark side and back to make it work on friends' notebooks. -.-
<nameless`> azizLIGHTS: ok so there is no need for reboot
<azizLIGHTS> nameless`: nope i dont think so. because its nonessential drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I'm fighting tooth and nail with my dlink dwa-160
<nameless`> azizLIGHTS: try cfdisk /dev/sdc (root)
<nameless`> azizLIGHTS: try juyst create a partition using the ncurse interface
<azizLIGHTS> alright :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> introzen: man you're boned. I could not imagine a world without
<ntzrmtthihu777> introzen: man you're boned. I could not imagine a world without apt-get
<introzen> what does the command "sudo dkpg --configure -a" do?
<introzen> is it possible to do it manually?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmmm
<amicrawler> oh by the way guys  i was able to get the old ubuntu list working on 10.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> check man dpkg
<amicrawler> work good now
<amicrawler> but flash is a problem
<carliewolf08> Wondering if I can get some help on installing ubutu on a computer I had just unfortunately reformated my harddrive.  I'd like to install ubuntu but not sure what to download and burn from the computer I am currently on.  I guess I'd have to make sure that the cd I burn will also be bootable?
<amicrawler> what is your cpu
<ntzrmtthihu777> carliewolf08: what os are you burning from?
<amicrawler> amd or ppc or intel
<carliewolf08> I am on a computer with windows 8 which I hate and need to get a system on a ibmthinkpad T60
<bilou23> SonikkuAmerica: unfortunately I can't find it, I've been able to get into system info thx to a terminal "gnome-control-center", but then when I go to system info > graphical card section, the driver is unknown, I can't see any info about the extact model.
<nameless`> carliewolf08: make sure that secureboot is not enabled on your Bios
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: Uh-oh/
<SonikkuAmerica> *.
<amicrawler> ok   is prob a intel chip set
<amicrawler> i have a ibm
<carliewolf08> hummm not sure I even know what secure boot is!
<ntzrmtthihu777> carliewolf08: I am not sure about win$8, but burncdcc in win$7 is good for burning isos
<amicrawler> ubunut 12 would do you ok
<carliewolf08> I thought I had set bios to but from cd rom but it looks like it's still not accepting that
<ntzrmtthihu777> carliewolf08: secure boot = windows trying to keep us out
<llutz> uefi/secure-boot on an old T60 ~ very doubtful
<amicrawler> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<carliewolf08> but I think that windows is no longer on that system as I had tried to install win 98 on it and I think it already formatted the whole drive
<amicrawler> 1st for winbloz 8
<introzen> ntzrmtthihu777, so u think i'm fucked?
<amicrawler> and is it winbloz 32bit or 64bit
<llutz> carliewolf08: what cpu does the T60 have (64bit capable?)?
<nameless`> carliewolf08: ok, because you had windows8 i assumed it was a recent computer with secure boot but if it's an old one it's ok
<sarger001> My friend said he's going to force a windows install on my PC
<carliewolf08> yes I believe it was 65 bit because it had had windows xp on it before I had gotten the rootkit virus on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> introzen: you are in an unenviable postion, but you may be able to fix it
<sarger001> Thing is, i'm going to install ubuntu on his PC
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: That doesn't sound good at all.
<sarger001> And then back onto mine
<sarger001> victory will be mine
<nameless`> carliewolf08: secure boot is a feature in the bios that prevent unauthorized OS to boot (using cryptographic key)
<sarger001> and i shall trash his install disk
<carliewolf08>  I got the impression that as a result of the rootkit virus somethng took over the system since I could no longer do admin stuff or recovery stuff on it
<sarger001> and a week later, he will thank me for installing ubuntu.
<amicrawler> ok your t60 is a 64bit
<amicrawler> just looked
<introzen> okey screw it i'm reinstalling this shit ;P
<llutz> carliewolf08: then get http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest   copy it to CD/usb and install
<amicrawler> so you will need a 64bit system
<carliewolf08> So I was trying to figure out a way to wipe the system and then reinstall something.  But I may have made an error that it won't accept my cd's now
<Auriga> Hi, Did 10.04 get extended support in the end & for how long is it intended if so?
<SonikkuAmerica> !10.04 | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<sarger001> Umm guys i need some help here
<amicrawler> .ok
<ugur> selam
<ugur> türk varmı türk
<carliewolf08> llutz which ubutu is that the one that is supported only 18 mnths or the lt one
<ntzrmtthihu777> sarger001: what is youre issue, again?
<Art_> brand new to Ubuntu and need some help please
<llutz> carliewolf08: the latest, not the lts one
<ugur> TURK VARMI
<sarger001> my friend threatens to install Windows XP on my machine. I'm going to install Ubuntu on his and back on mine, but he hides his CD drive. I have no way to convert him.
<Auriga> Damn... April...
<ntzrmtthihu777> !lts | carliewolf08
<ubottu> carliewolf08: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bilou23> SonikkuAmerica: the issue appeared when using firefox, suddenly it froze out, I couldn't do force quit because the mouse was frozen too, so I pressed the shutdown button, and since then, I can only see the desktop background.
<Darael> nameless`: Sorry for the delay:  On the desktop, run the update-manager and it should offer the new version.  On the server, ensure the update-manager-core package is installed, and do a sudo do-release-upgrade
<llutz> carliewolf08: just make sure your cpu really supports 64bit... get 32bit to be on the safe side
<amicrawler> i had that befor
<amicrawler> it was a xfree86 issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> sarger001: neither you nor him have the right to install another os on your respective machines.
<ugur> UBUMTU PLSMEEEEEEEE
<ugur> :S
<sarger001> Heh. It was a dare by both of us NT. We both dared. We both do it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ugur: turkish?
<carliewolf08> ok I will try that then.  when I download it will it automatically make it a bootable disk or is there something special I have to do?
<ugur> EVET TÜRK YES YES
<HelloWorld321> llutz: "man find" says "File's status was last changed n*24 hours ago." ... does it mean: before, after, or exactly?
<basiclaser> ugur, +1
<Darael> !tr | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<amicrawler> just make usb bootable
<llutz> carliewolf08: for 32bit lts http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<ugur> YARDIM LAZIM YARDIM
<Art_> installed using wubi last night.  ran update and after reboot I get a black screen.  thought I might be impatient or something so left it while I went and caught some sleep.  came back and still same black screen
<HelloWorld321> llutz: oic, it says above
<sarger001> He won't accept Ubuntu as a good OS. He thinks windows is right.
<llutz> HelloWorld321: x*24++
<sarger001> amicrawler: Was that sent to me?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Art_: wubi == fail
<amicrawler> winbloz
<ugur> VARMI YARDIM
<Art_> can't get a terminal or anything, don't know what I did wrong
<HelloWorld321> I can specify with either +/-
<ntzrmtthihu777> ugur: /join #ubuntu-tr
<basiclaser> % &&&
<llutz> HelloWorld321: correct
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: I've never heard of that happening... not too sure how to help...
<sarger001> My friend was open to ubuntu about 3 weeks ago but somehow he's now gone fully against it.
<carliewolf08> thank you guys!!
<sarger001> I must convert him!
<ugur> YARDIM YOKMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<sarger001> I must save the world of windows machines!
<ntzrmtthihu777> bilou23: alt+f2 gnome panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> bilou23: alt+f2 gnome-panel
<sarger001> I MUST RID HIM OF HIS IDIOTIC PUNY WINDOWS 7
<Art_> install with wubi had no problems
<goodtime> Art_: what?
<Okitain> sarger001: pleeease, give people a break.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sarger001: actually win$7 is pretty huge
<ugur> ALLAHINIZ İÇİN İB YARDIM YAFFF
<llutz> !en | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ugur> YES ?
<llutz> !tr | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ntzrmtthihu777> at times like this I wish turkish was one of the languages I know some of
<nisio> google translator
<ntzrmtthihu777> if he was japanese, german, or spanish I could help.
<ugur> YA Bİ YARDIM YA HİÇ BİŞİ YAPAMIYORUMMMMMMMM
<ntzrmtthihu777> nisio: tranny programs suck
<ugur> TÜRK YOKMUUUUUUUUUUU
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: Puny is not mutually exclusive with huge.  A thing can be huge, yet without oooomph.  And that is all I have to say on the Windows/Ubuntu war.
<llutz> ugur kes şunu
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: true.
<Darael> IdleOne: <gratitude>
<SonikkuAmerica> The last this ugur said was "Fine, don't help me."
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: what did he do, exactly?
<aster_resta> Hello, I'm trying to get append some url to a config file in a bash script with no success http://pastie.org/6372799 help is welcomed, all the line returns are fucked up, I guess, it's the ">>" operator
<SonikkuAmerica> *The last thing
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: Got ugur out of the channel.
<IdleOne> aster_resta: No swearing please
<ntzrmtthihu777> aster_resta: is it a root config file?
<meet> I have installed some packages on one computer and want to install the same on other. How can use the downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives to prevent downloading of the same packages
<SonikkuAmerica> aster_resta: Can't access, site contains !malware
<aster_resta> ntzrmtthihu777: just a screenrc, I'm trying to manipulate the system one (the paste script is just pasting it in current directory, same problem occures)
<aster_resta> ntzrmtthihu777: just a screenrc, I'm trying to manipulate the system one (the paste script is just pasting it in current directory, same problem occurs)
<aster_resta> SonikkuAmerica: paste is safe as far as I know
<SonikkuAmerica> aster_resta: College proxy blaocked it
<Darael> meet: If they're on the same network, try squid-deb-proxy (on the machine that's downloaded them) and squid-deb-proxy-client (on the other(s)).  Should then be automatic.  Otherwise, just copy /var/cache/apt/archives between the machines (but sudo will be necessary to place them on the second, of course).
<SonikkuAmerica> *blocke
<ntzrmtthihu777> aster_resta: no need to repost over a tiny typo. hmm, try using tee instead, like echo "foo://bar.com/" | tee .screenrc
<SonikkuAmerica> *BLOCKED (Grr)
<|thunder> !no-unity
<SonikkuAmerica> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<|thunder> ty
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<SonikkuAmerica> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bilou23> SonikkuAmerica: apparently now menus are back again, I've uninstalled "nvidia-current" package IIRC and rebooted, in system info the graphical card is still set to unknown, so the driver is, I think this can cause issues later?
<meet> Darael: I put the packages in that folder using sudo. But on giving the sudo apt-get install chromium-browser command at it starts downloading the whole pacakge again.
<ugur_> YARDIM EDEN YOKMU YAFFFFFFFFF
<ugur_> TÜRK YOKMUUUUUUUUUUU
<llutz> meet: sudo dpkg -i *.deb  not apt-get
<bastidrazor> ugur_: we speak the same language.
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: OK, if Ubuntu says it can't detect your card, don't use prop drivers for a card it can't detec.t
<ugur_> TURKEY :S
<SonikkuAmerica> *detect.
<aster_resta> ntzrmtthihu777: why using tee there ?
<aster_resta> SonikkuAmerica: bad college proxy !
<DJones> !tr | ugur_
<ntzrmtthihu777> tee is like >> but you can see what it does
<ubottu> ugur_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Darael> bastidrazor: That's useful.  Canst get ugur to take it to #ubuntu-tr?
<meet> thanks llutz
<ugur_> UBOTTU YARDIM YAF
<Darael> DJones: That's been tried a number of times.  ugur has ignored it.  Good attempt, though.
<SonikkuAmerica> ugur_:
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu için Türkçe desteği kanalı vardır: # ubuntu-tr. Bu İngilizce kanal olduğunu.
<Okitain> Who's got the op powers?
<ugur_> NERDEN GÄ°RÄ°YOZ ONA  SONÄ°KKOAMERÄ°CA ?????
<bastidrazor> Okitain: we all have op powers.
<aster_resta> ntzrmtthihu777: seems like same problem, I'll try to replace curl with wget
<ntzrmtthihu777> aster_resta: what exactly are you trying to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> bastidrazor: Ummm... no we dont'
<ugur_> YARDIM YAF YARDIM BİŞİ YAPAMIYORUM
<ugur_> UBUNTU DA
<bilou23> SonikkuAmerica: what I don't understand is, if it doesn't detect my graphical card, why can I even see things on the screen?
<osse> How can I generate a list of installed packages that match a patterns? I'd like just the package names. but apt-cache search and dpkg -l give a lot of extra information meant for humans. For the sake of argument, I'm not human :)
<aster_resta> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm tired of changing every time the same things on my virtual machine I'm making a script to setup everythin
<aster_resta> g
<llutz> aster_resta: wget -a ~/screenrc https://raw.github.com/nojhan/dotfiles/master/.screenrc
<SonikkuAmerica> ugur_: Tüm kapaklar kullanarak değil misin?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ugur_: we don't speek turkish
<ugur_> NAS ANLAMADIM KARDEŞ
<IdleOne> ugur_: Please stop.
<ugur_> :ssssSS
<ntzrmtthihu777> ugur_: sprechen sie deutsch?
<HelloWorld321> this one will be a little obscure: does anybody know if ~/.rstudio-desktop/sdb is supposed to have any .eml files in it?  I ran an unfortunate find script last night, and I'm trying to unwind it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> HelloWorld321: ouch.
<IdleOne> ntzrmtthihu777: be helpful or be quiet please.
<ugur_> YARDIM OF OF OF
<HelloWorld321> ntzrmtthihu777: tx
<ntzrmtthihu777> IdleOne: I am attempting. maybe he speaks a language i know and I can help
<SonikkuAmerica> HelloWorld321: Good question... check #ubuntustudio
<aster_resta> llutz: thanks
<meet> llutz: i am getting some broken package error
<aster_resta> llutz: it add the return of wget to the file ...
<aster_resta> not good ;)
<klrr> do i need to add a repo to install flash player if i installed the minimal mini.iso?
<c|oneman> hi, someone put in a custom rootkit that tells jokes when I login as root. how do I delete it?
<klrr> do i need to add a repo to install flash player if i installed the minimal mini.iso?
<compdoc> c|oneman, you sure its not just MOTD?
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: did you by chance check if there are any interesting . files in roots home?
<SolarisBoy> like compdoc is saying it may just be an MOTD -
<yeats> c|oneman: could be something added to root's bashrc too
<SolarisBoy> or anything interesting in roots . files in that case
<llutz> aster_resta: ? maybe i got you wrong, didn't you want to get the file-content from the URL being added to your screenrc file?
<Darael> klrr: Check if the Partner repo is enabled.  I think that's all.  It should be in /etc/apt/sources.list, but possibly commented out.
<aster_resta> indeed yes
<llutz> aster_resta: thats what the wget does
<c|oneman> its just meant a joke but im tired of asking him to remove it, it asks you a riddle when you login
<ntzrmtthihu777> could I get a bit of assistance sharing internet by ethernet cable?
<aster_resta> on my machine I see the log append to the file (seems said in the man)
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: again - check the /root/.* files
<klrr> Darael: ty
<aster_resta> llutz: I've just curl $url >> output file … seems to work
<SolarisBoy> i think wget may put the html output to stderr or something
<dr_willis> c|oneman: if its the motd file   use  "touch .hushlogin"  to make the shell not show it
<c|oneman> well it doesnm
<c|oneman> doesn't let me continue if I asnwer wrong, so its not just a message, its a script
<SolarisBoy> thats because if you have to answer a riddle its probably not a motd
<SolarisBoy> its probably a script
<ntzrmtthihu777> wget yadayada -o- | tee - file should do it, or tee file -
<SolarisBoy> and in the SAME way - you need to check the .* files
<streulma> what size of partition linux minimal need?
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: if it's starting at login it's in the users directory somewhere - if you wnt it stopped you need to look for it - thats all
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think I took care of ugur, I had a tranny chat with im in /q
<SolarisBoy> its not like it would be hard to find - look in the users /root/.* files and look for  the script being called and remove it from there - that simple
<c|oneman> okay i found the script
<compdoc> c|oneman, that sucks
<compdoc> what runs it?
<bilou23> SonikkuAmerica: FYI, this is because my nvidia card has ptimus support, and this is currently not supported by ubuntu, apparently I have to install Bumblebee.
<bilou23> *optimus
<SolarisBoy> you can do a grep -r in your home and may fine whats calling the script
<SolarisBoy> grep -r <script_name> ~/
<ntzrmtthihu777> bilou23: I just read something about that
<Darael> streulma: Depends.  Do Linux From Scratch?  100MB-ish, but it's likely not to be very useful.  Ubuntu minimal?  Well, that depends exactly *how* minimal.
<SonikkuAmerica> bilou23: OK, that's what I was missing.
<ntzrmtthihu777> the last thing he said to me was "I understand" and "do turkish"
<maxygas> hi
<streulma> Darael: well, I have a 128GB SSD, for use with Mac, I would also install Ubuntu
<Okitain> streulma: if you're talking about a usable desktop, I'd say 2gb.
<Darael> !requirements | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Okitain> streulma: but 10gb would be beter.
<Dataoriginal> I watch the prirate bay movie
<Dataoriginal> I watch the pirate bay movie
<ntzrmtthihu777> streulma: yeah, like Okitain said. I have a 16gb / and that does the trick for me
<Darael> Dataoriginal: Good for thee.  What does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dataoriginal: and what does that have to ubuntu?
<maxygas> can you help me to install backtrack 5 tools and progs on ubuntu 12.10 ?? please
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxygas: if you want to use backtrack use backtrack. I have it on a second partition on my laptop
<SolarisBoy> maxygas: backtrack actually has a listing of the packages on their site - you can search on their site -
<Okitain> maxygas: it's better if you just use backtrack.
<Darael> streulma, Okitain: The community help recommends at least 5GB, but more allows for adding more... stuff.  Don't forget to make room for user data, either with a larger partition or cunning mounts.
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxygas: because most of the programs must be used as root
<c|oneman> SolarisBoy: okay looks like that found the custom mail script that spies on me too
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: dude - whats the deal with your box?
<SolarisBoy> wow
<maxygas> i know but i cant setup my external wireless device but with ubuntu works perfeckt
<Okitain> Darael: I don't have problems, dedicated disk and everything.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: how bad is it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxygas: dual boot
<SolarisBoy> bad is what? ntzrmtthihu777 ?
<c|oneman> SolarisBoy: it doesn't have important purposes, my friend thinks its funny
<HelloWorld321> k: tx, llutz.  The cmin was exactly what I needed to pinpoint all the files that I accidentally renamed with that unfortunate find script.  I think I've backed it all out.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: with his box
<Darael> Okitain: Yeah, the bit I was pointing at thee was the community docs suggesting 5+GB.  The rest was more for streulma.
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: sounds annoying
<maxygas> ubuntu first and bt?
<thebishop> anyone running 12.10 on an ASUS Zenbook?  I'm thinking about buying one for my wife
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: nothing - seems he has a friend that likes to complicate life - thats all - answering riddles to login (script) - sends data via mail (script)?
<HelloWorld321> Is there a handy utility that checks system integrity to try to make sure that all files look like they should be?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. I have a 16gb root for ubuntu and 32 gb for backtrack, the rest is swap or /home
<Darael> HelloWorld321: cunning use of debsums.
<Okitain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook for thebishop !
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: sounds pretty cool, lol.
<thebishop> Okitain, yeah i saw that.  was wondering about personal experiences
<steve_fi> is there anyone that knows much about alsa/pulseaudio and hdmi with intel-snd-hda ?
<Darael> HelloWorld321: Which is to say, debsums.  It won't pick up files that have been added, though, of course, or custom packages installed with dpkg, so there are still other things to check.
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: i remember we used to put exit 0 in peoples .bashrc's - now that was cool!
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: lol, right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, seems ugur got the message.
<Darael> c|oneman: for future reference, this is why we don't allow even our friends root access (most of the time) :P
<metals> hi... is there anyone here who works with Conky?... How can one run weather application?
<c|oneman> wow, he even regexed so I can enter my name in 2 different ways
<SolarisBoy> Darael: true statement -
<c|oneman> Darael: I tend to reimage the moment I don't understand something so :/
<codrus> Is this a bug? I made a script to disable my touchpad, made it executable to all, added it to 'Startup Applications', but sometimes on boots it gets run and other times it does't.
<c|oneman> im being more patient this time
<dr_willis> metals:  find some conky weather configs. theres quite a few out
<Dataoriginal> how can change the ubuntu server to graphic interface?
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: sounds interesting; are you using a premade script or your own concoction?
<SolarisBoy> Dataoriginal: install ubuntu-desktop
<metals> I am on Pinguy now
<metals> and I am a noob :)
<Okitain> metals: elaborate?
<c|oneman> SolarisBoy: http://pastebin.com/kmHkyksQ
<Dataoriginal> Is the same to secure the ubuntu desktop
<Dataoriginal> ?
<SolarisBoy> i think it's like a penguin + guy?
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: brother! *handshake* look in the .conkyrc and uncomment the weather section
<dr_willis> metals: see the pinguy forums and support ares. they got a conky forum
<Darael> Okitain: Thus quoth expositionDalek?
<metals> Thanks, dr_willis
<HelloWorld321> Darael: tx.  It's running now.  Looks like everything is OK.  When it's done, I'll try a grep for what's not OK
<dr_willis> metals: i suggest sticking with normal ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: holy crap that's funny
<Okitain> Darael: that's some reference I can't get.
<Darael> HelloWorld321: I wrote a script to auto-reinstall things that had been damaged using debsums, once upon a time.  I can try to dig it out for thee, if thou'dst like.
<c|oneman> SolarisBoy: as per that pastebin , lookslike its bashrc
<metals> okitain: Conky shows my CPU usage, and everything... But no weather report
<Darael> Okitain: Ah.  I can explain by PM, if thou wilt, but I'll not bother the channel with it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: in ~/.conkyrc there is already a premade weather setup.
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: yea - thats whats sourcing it.
<dr_willis> metals:  check out the "conky colors" theme/setup
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: its just "commented out"; you can enable it by deleting the #'s on certain lines
<zimzum_> and as i sit and lurk, i learn
<c|oneman> SolarisBoy: what is viminfo>?
<HelloWorld321> Avast Dareal: that should not be necessary.  Looks like everythign is OK.  Tx, tho.
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: it's a datafile used by vim to tell things like last position you were in while editing a file and restore it etc -
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: he seems to have used vim to make that file lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: yeah, starting at about line 128 in .conkyrc
<Darael> !tab | HelloWorld321 That "ea" tells me th'art not using tab-completion.  Here
<ubottu> HelloWorld321 That "ea" tells me th'art not using tab-completion.  Here: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<c|oneman> SolarisBoy: can I tell which user he used to su so I don't have to change all the passwords?
<metals> it is already set on some city in U.K.... but Conky doesn't show that city, either
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> tab-completion == a programmer's gift to programmers
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: you just need to find out the right location code for your city
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: check your auth.log - however you shouldn't be letting everyone have access to ssh - there is a way within the ssh config to permit login to a user or list of users - that alone would help you
<Darael> c|oneman: If he can drop things in /root, then he must have been acting as root.  Which means either a root password was set (bad idea) or he used sudo, rather than su, in which case it's a question of having a look at /var/log/auth.log.
<c|oneman> yeah he had access to sudoers
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: another thing - be careful with "changing all users pwrods" because some users are system users and dont have passwords and shouldn't
<metals> I have that.... but the problem is with showing Weather in Conky... it doesn't show that part in Conky
<SolarisBoy> c|oneman: thats likely after he did a su - but regardless sudoers as well allows control of who can run what - to a user granularity
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, look in .conkyrc and uncomment the lines
<threex5> i'm at a friend's place and whenever i'm here on the wi-fi, pages will only load half the time. This is in linux. on windows pages load fine. I have installed wicd, I have disabled ipv6 in firefox, and it doesn't help. Does anyone have any ideas?
<HelloWorld321> should I be worried about "missing file" or "no md5sums for" messages from debsums?  http://pastebin.com/L9cVmHtW
<c|oneman> they load completely half the time, or they always half load :P
<Darael> c|oneman: Or they spend half of the time it takes them to load actually making progress, and the other half stalled? :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: what if your internet is actually really fast and this is actually a gif/
<ntzrmtthihu777> ?
<zimzum_> hahahaaa
<Darael> HelloWorld321: No md5sums is annoying, but there's nothing to be done.  Blame the packager.  Missing files, though, would (I suggest) be a good reason for a package reinstall.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have seen two troll gifs that make you think your net is slow
<Okitain> Darael, go ahead. Make my day.
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: pastbin your .conkrc, lemme see it
<ghost562> hello fellers
<zimzum_> how are you guys copy'ing ur terminal pges, i seen the pastie
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghost562: fello hellers
<metals> OK
<ghost562> hey ntzr, i got ubuntu 12.04 lts running :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> copy and paste into pastebin.
<HelloWorld321> Tx Darael.  I'll disregard your suggestion because I *just* installed debsums just now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghost562: cool! do I know you lol ?
<zimzum_> what i can't copy command line with a simple click??
<KI4RO> ghost562, Congrats
<Darael> HelloWorld321: I meant a reinstall of the package with missing files!  In this case, acroread.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: what do you mean
<HelloWorld321> oic.  Good point, then.  Tx again Darael
<ghost562> ps, how would i make my second hard drive auto mount at start up? i remember something about the guid of the hard drive, but no idea how to again.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghost562: easy
<ghost562> ntzrmtthihu777: you were helping me out yesterday?
<zimzum_> it don't let me highlight-left click-copy-paste
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghost562: do you have gparted installed?
<savio> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ntzrmtthihu777> it lets me do that
<ghost562> i've no idea, let me see
<zimzum_> in ur terminal?/
<ntzrmtthihu777> savio: that would be overkill, just fix up the fstab
<metals> ntzrmtthihu777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5583117/
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: yeah, its easily done if its not moving
<savio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<savio> this might help
<emin_> hi
<zimzum_> hmm...
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: delete the # at the start of lines 128-146
<emin_> I have a problem
<emin_> Can you help me ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghost562: query me
<ntzrmtthihu777> emin_: shoot, what is the problem
<emin_> ubunto one is not logging
<jm-> ntzrmtthihu777: nigger.
<ntzrmtthihu777> an, no problem
<emin_> email not sendinding
<metals> 128 to 146?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, no idea
<metals> or 128 and 146?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, all between
<ntzrmtthihu777> thank you IdleOne
<HelloWorld321> Darael: my debsums is still running, and I have two actual FAILED so far, but they aren't files that I messed with: /var/lib/nvidia-common/last_gfx_boot & /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/.htaccess
<ghost562> ntzrmtthihu777: query?
<HelloWorld321> should I be worried?  Should I do something?
<Darael> HelloWorld321: I'd check out the .htaccess, just in case, but /var/lib/nvidia-common/last_gfx_boot looks like something that's *meant* to change and shouldn't have been in the list of files to be checksummed.
<zimzum_> what is debsum
<streulma> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum_: its a way of checking if a set of files has been changed by calculating the md5sum hash
<streulma> do a dualboot, but can I run virtualbox vm's on my Ubuntu on a hfs+ disk?
<HelloWorld321> zimzum_: I'm running it because I messed up some files, and I'm trying to find the ones I messed up.
<c|oneman> ah good, I found that porn that overites my index.html
<Darael> streulma: I see no reason why not.  The VM won't know what filesystem its disk image is on, after all.
<Darael> c|oneman: I suggest it's more important to find the script that's *doing* that.
<someone235> Hey. I try to access my mysql server remotely, so I do "GRANT ALL ON database.* TO user@'my_ip' IDENTIFIED BY 'my_password'". but when I try to connect it says: "ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'my_mysql_server_ip' (111)". anyone knows how I can handle with this?
<zimzum_> ok so that might be some thing i want to do to figure out my nvidia??
<c|oneman> Darael: meh, its tasteful and I dont run an important website
<Darael> c|oneman: Nevertheless, might as well, while th'art hunting.
<metals> ntzrmtthihu777: Done! The weather part is added! But now it doesn't show the weather and stuff
<c|oneman> im pretty tired of seeing those boobs now. He also put in a file called ls.exe on my windows machine, knowing that I eventually would type that
<Darael> zimzum_: What ntzrmtthihu777 said.  Specifically, it's for checking files installed with the package manager.  And I *think* it can do SHA1 hashes as well, these days.
<c|oneman> pretty cleaver timebomb
<threeseas> I need multiple long difficult to follow suggestions to get eric4 and soundblacter audigy 2zs working in ubunti 12.04.... after a update....
<Darael> c|oneman: work around it by using dir on Ubuntu as well as windows?  It's not the same as ls, but it works.
<Darael> c|oneman: Or, y'know, just remove ls.exe.
<Darael> One or t'other.
<streulma> oh cloneman
<c|oneman> yeah. but its clever because It would take a couple of weeks for me to type that on my laptop
<Darael> c|oneman: Gotta say, though, this person is sounding less and less friendly.
<streulma> I want always type ls by mistake on Windows :)
<streulma> is there a way to do ls ?
<c|oneman> I created ls.bat that runs dir, probably wouldnt accept paramaters though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> streulma: you can always make a batch file named ls that executes dir
<Darael> streulma: Probably the most overengineered solution would be to install Cygwin... :P
<\\Mr_C\\> what font for linux is the same as the fixedsys in windows?
<streulma> Darael: oh, I installed GIT :)
<streulma> then I have bash :) and a shell
<ari-_-e> hey guys, a friend of mine just tried installing Ubuntu from a USB stick, and the installer tried to install Ubuntu on the USB stick
<threeseas> Come on guys, I know you can do this -  I need multiple long difficult to follow suggestions to get eric4 and soundblacter audigy 2zs working in ubunti 12.04.... after a update....
<ari-_-e> is that a thing?
<Darael> ari-_-e: It should have given an option for the hard drive as well...
<Okitain> ari-_-e: it can happen.
<ari-_-e> Darael: so it should be asking him where to install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, make sure it installs to sda, I bet
<c|oneman> Darael: hes still butthurt about when I used lpr.exe in highschool
<Darael> ari-_-e: It usually does, yes.  At the same screen where it would allow going into the custom partitioner.
<ari-_-e> I don't think picking by the device name is very robust, because it depends on the discovery order
<aeroflot> hola
<ari-_-e> Darael: so you have to do the "advanced mode" thing just to pick which drive to install to?
<HelloWorld321> about the .htaccess for my phpadmin ... I can open https://localhost/phpmyadmin from firefox in ubuntu no problem; but my other computer is running Internet Explorer, and refuses to go there because there's no security certificate.  I think that's a whole 'nother thang.
<lickalott> gents, trying to install server on a rig that doesn't currently have an OS.  When i download it from my computer it automatically gives me the AMD64.iso version.  The machine I'm putting it on is a 32bit architecture.  Will the install auto detect the bit type to use?
<yeats> lickalott: you have to download a 32-bit iso
<metals> ntzrmtthihu777: Done! The weather part is added! But now it doesn't show the weather and stuff
<Darael> lickalott: No, it won't.  But there should have been a dropdown on the download page to change the architecture...
<Darael> ari-_-e: Nononono.  It should give a page where it gives options like "use entire disk", or "replace <BLAH> with Ubuntu", &c.
<Darael> ari-_-e: this assumes using the graphical installer.
<lickalott> found it.  it wasn't "BAM" right in my face.
<lickalott> tks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> metals: ok, good. you need to figure out your weather code and such
<Darael> HelloWorld321: Yeah, that's unrelated to the .htaccess.  As long as its contents don't have anything *crazy*, just ignore it.
<SonikkuAmerica>  metals: Is this indicator-weather we're talking?
<metals> it is IRXX0015
<metals> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: conky
<metals> Conky
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777, metals: OK
<knappador> I want to install ubuntu without screwing with the existing system's bootloader.
<Darael> knappador: Whether or not that's possible, and how much work it'll be, depends on the existing system.
<knappador> In fact, no GRUB etc is even needed.  Just vmlinuz and initramfs
<HelloWorld321> Darael: tx then.  My (your) work here is done, then.
<HelloWorld321> I'ma reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> knappador: besides, grub2 beats the crap out of other bootloaders
<c|oneman> how do I get a recent version with apt-get instead of installing from source?
<c|oneman> recent version of whatever.
<knappador> Darael:   Is it possible to get the current graphical installer not to touch the MBR/bios_boot ?
<Darael> knappador: *that* is easy.  Use the alternate (or minimal) CD, and just skip the bootloader-installation steps.  Don't think it can be done with the graphical one, though...
<Darael> knappador: It *used* to be possible with the graphical installer, but I think that feature disappeared in the Great Ubiquity Rewrite.
<knappador> god
<knappador> alright, i'm totally up for advanced bullshit like customizing the installer and maintaining it myself
<knappador> i need a solution that lets a user who has just started an ubuntu system configure their language, user etc
<knappador> is there a pre-installed ubuntu workflow out there?
<ari-_-e> hmm so the error that my friend actually got was "ran out of space", presumably on the USB stick he was using
<knappador> imagine i'm selling computers
<ari-_-e> could it be that the installer was downloading stuff onto the USB stick?
<SonikkuAmerica> knappador: That can (sort of) be done smack at the start of the GUI installer
<Darael> knappador: Yup.  Best (though not only) bet is once again the Alternate CD.  Choose to do an OEM install.
<bekks> knappador: Install it once, deploy it on thousands of computers.
<zimzum_> i just ran sudo apt-get install system info,  well now it brought my control panel for my vid card, so now i go to bios screen and turn on my card and see wht happens
<Darael> knappador: The same option is available on the Graphical CD, but it doesn't provide as many shiny knobs to twiddle.
<knappador> Darael:   The OEM install by default will let the user configure their schuff?
<streulma> ubiquity ?
<knappador> What is ubiquity anyway?   I've been out of the Ubuntu loop for quite a bit
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubiquity
<Darael> knappador: Yup.  User accounts, language, keyboard, et cetera.
<SonikkuAmerica> Nuts, that needs registering
<SonikkuAmerica> knappador: Ubiquity is the GUI installer for Ubuntu.
<knappador> Suite.     Alternative image.  OEM install.
<knappador> Are there any tools for quickly converting an Ubuntu installation to a Xubuntu installation etc?  It's confusing to users IMHO to have "distributions" that just amount to default packages
<SonikkuAmerica> knappador: There is no easy way to do that.
<knappador> eg Dream Linux, Lubuntu etc.
<M1DLG> Anyone expirenced a live disk working but an actual installation not booting?
<Darael> knappador: install (eg) xubuntu-desktop, remove ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<knappador> yeah...  that's something I had considered attacking, but I don't want to do it in an distro-specific way
<Darael> knappador: That's the best I can think of...
<bekks> knappador: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hwkiller> autoremove does not clean metapackages well
<knappador> Tutorials on switching desktop managers might be a better way.    Is there documentation in the Ubuntu stuff aimed at making new users aware of what their options are?
<ntzrmtthihu777> autoclean should help
<lesshaste> I am in lubuntu.. how do I get which desktop environment I am using?
<Hwkiller> yes, it should. it does not.
<ntzrmtthihu777> knappador: are you actually trying to promote ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: What do you mean by that?
<Hwkiller> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop. apt-get autoremove --purge = nothing marked for removal
<knappador> lesshaste:   Lubuntu uses LXDE by default.  You can install all DE/WM's.   Usually only one will run at a time.
<bekks> lesshaste: In lubuntu, you are using LXDE.
<Darael> Hwkiller: It's suboptimal, I concede, but it's the best I can come up with.
<lesshaste> thanks.. is there some way to get it to tell me it is lxde?
<Hwkiller> Darael: you can remove it if you find the correct a-get remove command. there is a webpage of them all
<knappador> ntzrmtthihu777:     Nah.  I'm an elitist other-linux-user.   I want new users to figure out that their DE is not their OS.
<Hwkiller> or actually list the deps of the matapckages and remove them all yourself
<knappador> lesshaste:   Your Desktop Environment and Window Manager are just programs that run on your OS, which is Linux.
<Darael> knappador: The *kernel* is Linux.  The OS, well, that's a bit more complicated.
<knappador> lesshaste:   pstree  will show you which programs launched which
<knappador> Darael:   holy war
<lesshaste> knappador, I see lightdm-+-Xor
<Darael> Hwkiller: So there is.  If only I could recall where it lived.
<MysticalBurrito[> This ending is sad....
<lesshaste> knappador, and      |-xfce4-power-man
<lesshaste>      |-xfconfd
<simpleuser> Hello there.
<knappador> lesshaste:   I don't know it.  You can google it.
<lesshaste> knappador, maybe it is xfce?
<ntzrmtthihu777> knappador: gotcha, unity is *not* the only option
<knappador> lesshaste:    A lot of the default ubuntu setups will use some programs from other DE's
<simpleuser> When i try downloading a video on dailymotion through cclive, i've got this error : Checking ... ........ ..... libquvi: error: ...sr/share/libquvi-scripts/lua/website/dailymotion.lua:111: no match: sequence
<knappador> lesshaste:   they're not very coupled in a lot of cases, so it's not a bad idea.
<Darael> knappador: I'm not about to take sides, I'm just pointing out that it's not quite that simple.  In this case, I'd be inclined to say the OS was either Ubuntu or whichever-specific-ubuntu-variant-has-all-its-packages-installed.
<MysticalBurrito[> I just go into Opera:Cache and download from my cache when downloading from Dailymotion
<lesshaste> knappador, ok.. seems tricky to get it to admit it is lxde :)
<simpleuser> (cclive v.0.7.9, libquvi v0.4.1, libquvi-scripts v0.4.8)
<ntzrmtthihu777> would a ntfs have a different sort of uuid than ext4?
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes.  Much shorter, prints in all-caps.
<ntzrmtthihu777> k
<knappador> lesshaste:   init launched a program probably called XDM or LXDM.  This is your graphical login screen.  That program launched something like LXWM or XFWM or whatever they're called
<lesshaste> knappador, /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE  I see it
<SonikkuAmerica> Xfce uses lightdm like all the others now
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: I never knew about such things untill I started using linux, and since I always use ext4 I thought they were all the same format
<JulienP> (JulienP) Ive git a pb with double screen:  when i unset same picture for the both screen, it say : size for CRTC 147 is up to autorize limit.  Max 1680 1680.  What need i to do plz ?
<lesshaste> SonikkuAmerica, is lxde using xfce?
<knappador> SonikkuAmerica:   lightdm has gained the momentum?
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: No.
<freefox> how can I set refresh rate in tty?
<SonikkuAmerica> knappador: Unity, KDE and XFCE all use it
<knappador> cool
<MysticalBurrito[> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=HyyXq3GDJq0
<Darael> knappador: Incidentally, I recalled which site it is that provides commands for removing all packages from other Ubuntu derivatives than... whichever one is using.
<ntzrmtthihu777> knappador: I rather like the look of lightdm, I even use it on Pinguy os, which comes with gdm by default
<knappador> lesshaste:   if you pastebin your pstree, we can pick it apart and tell you what you're running
<SonikkuAmerica> knappador: Each lightdm screen is different, though, and I don't think LXDE uses it.
<lesshaste> I want to set my web proxy using a pac-file-url
<lesshaste> I thought I would follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<M1DLG> I have installed ubuntu to a PC after testing with live disk. the live disk worked great - even ran CS:S no issues. I can't however boot to desktop from the installation from he same disk.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: yeah, psychocats has them
<lesshaste> how can I actually list the option that /etc/environment accepts and in any case is that right thing for lxde?
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah. They were brought up, but I couldn't recall the site in question at the time.
<lesshaste> knappador, thanks but I have another problem which I would rather see fixed.. :)
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: Something about the name keeps evading me.
<freefox> how can I set refresh rate in tty?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol.
<bekks> freefox: You cant.
<ntzrmtthihu777> well I just walked a n00b through editing his fstab for automounting an extra hdd
<MysticalBurrito[> Downloading music :3
<freefox> bekks: why not?
<Darael> bekks, freefox: But *he* can!  *points at random channel denizen*
<ntzrmtthihu777> MysticalBurrito[: whatcha mean?
<freefox> what? :)
<Ienpw_III> I'm having trouble installing grub - I'm not sure where to install it and google isn't being much help
<bekks> freefox: Because a tty doesnt even know what a refresh rate might be.
<Darael> freefox: Sorry.  Had a moment of silly.
<freefox> but I can set the resolution
<ntzrmtthihu777> MysticalBurrito[: I automatically like you *handshake*
<g0tcha> hey guys, whenever i install something using apt-get i get an error once done and asks me to run apt-get -f install, when i run it, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5583225/
<g0tcha> any ideas by any chance?
<freefox> maybe there is a way to set the ref rate too
<bekks> freefox: But you cant set the refresh rate. Even if you want it.
<bekks> freefox: There is no such way.
<MysticalBurrito[> Grub?
<Franktiell> ciao
<filipecaixeta> Hello guys, I really liked those little eyes in the bar of ubuntu, and other things like monitor memory and processor that had versions before Unity. Anyone know how I can use it on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Franktiell> !lis
<Franktiell> !list
<ubottu> Franktiell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<freefox> what if my monitor won't support the current rate?
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: do apt-get autoremove first
<MysticalBurrito[> Burg is a polished version of Grub
<MysticalBurrito[> looks nicer
<MysticalBurrito[> but you probably only want to install it if you want a pretty looking bootloader
<Ienpw_III> I just want /a/ bootloader :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> filipecaixeta: you can do it, I forget the exact method for unity, but alt+right click on the bar should give you some options
<MysticalBurrito[> holy shit.... 54 tabs just opened in opera.... O_O
<Darael> filipecaixeta: Basically?  Can't.  They're a GNOME2 thing, and everything's GNOME3 now.  From memory there's a mode in Quantal that would work with them.
<Darael> !ohmy | MysticalBurrito[
<ubottu> MysticalBurrito[: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<waraqa> Hi, I want to get to get authorization to sell ubuntu, Who I should talk to?
<M1DLG> SELL?
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, if i run apt-get -f install then run apt-get autoremove the same error appears
<ntzrmtthihu777> waraqa: not gonna happen
<MysticalBurrito[> Oh sorry, wrong chat. Xchat seems to open this every time I start it
<waraqa> M1DLG: Yes, I want to sell ubuntu CDs
<waraqa> ntzrmtthihu777: Is it forbidden?
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: don't do the -f install first, do autoremove first
<Darael> waraqa: And why would people buy it when they can download it for free?
<filipecaixeta> thanks for the help
<ntzrmtthihu777> waraqa: is selling free things a dumb business move?
<Darael> waraqa: No authorisation is required, but I see no reason they'd sell when people can get it for free.
<waraqa> Darael: I want to sell in a student fair to introduce linux
<M1DLG> Ok to sell the medium not the data on it though
<waraqa> M1DLG: That's true
<M1DLG> then give it away.studens arnt rich
<Arvind> hi
<M1DLG> and 100 cd's arn't going to break the bank
<KI4RO> Who will pay for the CDs?
<waraqa> KI4RO: me
<ntzrmtthihu777> waraqa: one of the major pulls of linux is its *free*
<waraqa> M1DLG: I will sell it on flash disks too
<Darael> waraqa: That's generally considered fine, although M1DLG makes a good point.  At most, thou shouldst be charging ~£0.50.  CDs won't cost more than that.  And if it's got anything to do with the local SU, there's probably a society that'd fund media so it can be given away free.
<OerHeks> waraqa, buy them http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone wanna buy some air?
<Arvind> hi All i am not abile to install wifi driver on my laptop
<Clerk89> hello, newbie question on RDP setup. How do I find the server name of the Windows 7 machine?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Arvind: what kind of card do you have?
<SonikkuAmerica> Darael: Thou shouldst? Imma give away my old 32-bit U/Kbuntu CDS
<Darael> waraqa: OerHeks also makes a good point.  Bought CDs will look far better than burned ones.
<waraqa> Darael: Right
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: I made a very nice cd with lightscribe, winxp
<waraqa> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy this page says that I need to have formal license
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, yes, thats what i did, apt-get autoremove and then i run apt-get -f install .. still the same happens
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: Nevertheless, in the general case, point stands.
<Arvind> broadcom wireless card BCM4311
<Darael> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, "thou shouldst".  Singular/plural distinction in the second person is useful.  The T-V distinction is not.
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: good, now paste the outcome without all the bs, k?
<SonikkuAmerica> waraqa: So what you might do is burn Ubuntu for free, but sell DVDs on the side.
<Darael> SonikkuAmerica: Ooh, that's a good one.
<serp_> of course it's ok to sell an ubuntu disc?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok is relative
<Clerk89> RDP Question... anyone?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I would be sorely irritated to find someone selling ubuntu. I would be sure to point out it can be gained free online to all who approach.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Clerk89: wish I could help you
<serp_> ntzrmtthihu777: why would you be irritated? it's in their right to do so
<SonikkuAmerica> Why I switched from Windows, for one
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, what do you mean without all the bs? which part are you concidering to be bs?
<ghost562> ntzrmtthihu777: it worked! thanks for the help
<Okitain> waraqa: there is a contact link right there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: all the packages that could be cleaned.
<Okitain> Clerk89: probably you should ask MSDN.
<ghost562> !msdn
<nameless`> Arvind: this one is well supported http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> ghost562: np man, lol. I did this to my home partition when I installed pinguy over my precise, in order to preserve my files
<ghost562> ah, got it.
<ghost562> yeah i booted up and saw it on the bar, so it works
<Darael> waraqa: The Trademark Policy says that the trademarks can be used for community advocacy so long as there is no commercial intent.  What that *means* is that as long as the price is a reasonable one for the *medium*, and not the *software*, it's OK.  It's the usual way in the FOSS world.  Covering the cost of distribution is acceptable.  Making profit is not.
<Clerk89> isn't there a terminal command to list the server names on my private network?
<nameless`> Clerk89: server names ?
<nameless`> Clerk89: you can browse the bonjour announce with avahi-discover
<nameless`> as for a command line interface hmm
<waraqa> Darael: I need an authorization because I will participate in a competiton which require that
<Ienpw_III> can someone help me figure out where to install grub with this setup? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TGB8Td8y
<waraqa> Darael: On of the regulations is: It is not permitted to sell counterfeit or fake products, or those bearing a registered trademark without the prior consent of the trademark owner
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5583261/ ?
<Okitain> waraqa: https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/
<waraqa> Okitain: Thanks
<Arvind> hello every one i need help regarding wifi driver as Ubuntu 12.10 is not detecting my card
<lesshaste> can someone explain /etc/environment please? what exactly is it for?
<Arvind> and i have installed my driver
<Clerk89> Avahi does not show windows machines
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: Let me guess: flashplugin-installer won't get the latest version?
<atdiehm> is there an appropriate channel for trying to fsck an xp drive from an ubuntu live cd to fix a bad superblock?  I'm aware this won't the the appropriate channel...
<Arvind> i need help as i am new to Ubuntu swap from win 7
<nameless`> Arvind: download the latest tarball of linuxwireless, extract, scripts/select-driver b43, make, scripts/unload, make install, modprobe b43
<Clerk89> anyone using Remmina?
<Riktol2> hi I was wondering how to change the display properties on ubuntu 12.04, specifically the contrast and brightness settings
<SonikkuAmerica> Arvind: What Wi-Fi card is it?
<nameless`> Arvind: compat-wireless
<lesshaste> SonikkuAmerica, ? is that for me?
<ghost562> riktol2, go to the settings menui
<ghost562> riktol2, then there will be an option for brightness and so on
<Okitain> Riktol2: most likely it is all in the monitor itself.
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: you are using ruby?
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: There's a bug report that says the flashplugin-installer is broken because of problems involving sudo and /etc/environment.
<nameless`> Arvind: the project has been renamed compat-drivers
<nameless`> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.8/
<lesshaste> SonikkuAmerica, oh.. no not me
<Darael> Riktol2: Top-right, system settings, Brightness/contrast (on a laptop); use the monitor's builtin settings (on a desktop)
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, yes, i use ruby to run redmine project manager.. its installed from ports
<Arvind> i am using lenovo 3000N100
<g0tcha> i mean from the repos
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> <lesshaste> can someone explain /etc/environment please? what exactly is it for? <<< I beg to differ
<lesshaste> ? what are you disagreeing about?
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: would it be too much of a problem to remove it and re-install?
<Darael> g0tcha: Longtime bsd-user, by any chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: /etc/environment has all the global environment variables in it.
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, hmm i guess i can do that as long as all dependencies are installed again
<ghost562> how can i hide the xxx has joined ubuntu messages on xchat?
<lesshaste> SonikkuAmerica, ok
<g0tcha> Darael, i started with freebsd a long time ago heheh
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: I had wondered if you'd read that bug report
<g0tcha> the word "ports" sounds more familiar to me then "repositories"
<Riktol2> Darael: I have a brightness and lock setting there, but it only has settings for locking and turning off the screen
<lesshaste> SonikkuAmerica, right.. no not me
<Darael> Riktol2: 's odd.  Mine definitely has a brightness setting.  Well, it does on my laptop.
<SonikkuAmerica> lesshaste: oh
<mkgyre> I have two separate issues that are driving me nuts!
<mkgyre> One is my laptop which keeps dropping wifi
<ghost562> how can i hide the xxx has joined ubuntu messages on xchat?
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: seems so
<mkgyre> the other is my bluetooth keyboard which keeps dropping on my desktop
<g0tcha> ntzrmtthihu777, so you want me to uninstall ruby and then reinstall it again?
<Clerk89> is anyone familiar with using Remminia Remote Desktop on 12.10?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ruby bundler, all da stuff that gave you greif
<mkgyre> I am a noob to ubuntu and am desprate for help
<ntzrmtthihu777> g0tcha: and I would reccomend using rvm to keep things clean from now on
<Riktol2> Darael: I thought so as well, the closest I have is a thing for colour settings which looks way too complicated
<mkgyre> can anyone point me in the right direciton?
<mkgyre> Bluetooth is disconnecting on ubuntu 12.04 - any ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mkgyre: remona, right?
<mkgyre> sorry?
<mkgyre> remona?
<ntzrmtthihu777> my badd, wrong person
<mkgyre> noob needing help!  Have wifi and bluetooth issues
<Darael> !patience | mkgyre
<ubottu> mkgyre: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mkgyre> will do...thanks ubottu
<mkgyre> My Rocketfish bluetooth keyboard keeps dropping off and I cannot get it back without a restart of the PC.  Ideas?
<Darael> mkgyre: Helpful though it may be, ubottu is only a bot and probably does not properly appreciate thy gratitude.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mkgyre: lets deal with wifi first.
<mkgyre> HA!  Told you I was a noob!
<mkgyre> ok.  That one I have battled for a while
<ntzrmtthihu777> wrong command
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: For reference: 20:28:21 < mkgyre> ok.  That one I have battled for a while
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: huh?
<Darael> ntzrmtthihu777: That was while thou wert gone.  Since thou hadst just engaged with mkgyre, I thought it might be useful.
<oldude67> mkgyre, try putting the name of the person you are talking to first, it will highlight the message for them.
<fire> can i convert my existing ubuntu machine into a live cd with all of the systemwide configration as it is ?
<Darael> !tab | mkgyre - this will make oldude67's suggestion easier:
<ubottu> mkgyre - this will make oldude67's suggestion easier:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: thank ye, kind sir
<Clerk89> okay, easier question here... what command to list the ip addresses for items on a lan?
<mkgyre> ntzrmtthihu777: better?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nice
<mkgyre> perfect...thanks for the noob help!
<SonikkuAmerica> Clerk89:  infconfig -a
<mkgyre> ntzrmtthihu777: learning quickly!
<ntzrmtthihu777> mkgyre: what kind of wifi card do you have
<Darael> Clerk89: ifconfig -a, or (more recently), ip addr
<SonikkuAmerica> Clerk89: * ifconfig -a
<mkgyre> realtek I believe
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo ifconfig
<mkgyre> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry...realtek I believe
<Darael> SonikkuAmerica: I thought we were supposed to be using `ip` these days :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> tell me the output
<Almacira> can any one here help to how video file with ffmpeg and ffserver under ubuntu ?
<fire> can i convert my existing ubuntu machine into a live cd with all of the systemwide configration as it is ?
<Darael> !anyone | Almacira
<mkgyre> ntzrmtthihu777: any way to check for sure using terminal?
<ubottu> Almacira: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mkgyre> ntzrmtthihu777: I have you pulled up in a private chat...would that be more productive?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mkgyre: sudo ifconfig should give some info, as well as lspci
<Darael> fire: From memory, that's a right pain to do.  What's the actual objective?
<Almacira> sorry :(
<Okitain> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Okitain> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Darael> mkgyre: We like to do things in-channel here, where possible (though for large pastes, see !pastebin) so that other people can chime in if someone says something ridiculous.  And also so other people can learn from what happens.
<Okitain> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Almacira>  i need help to stream a recoreded events i filmed with my canon t4i with ffmpeg and ffserver
<Almacira> i m in Windows 8 as host machine and ffserver is installed in my ec2 ubuntu server
<Darael> Okitain: I'm not clear if th'art telling someone something, or just playing with the bot, but in case of the latter, it responds to PM as well.
<fire> Darael: currently i have installed and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I have configured according to my needs. Now i have to implement the same exact machines on multiple machines. This is for training of school childrens regarding linux/Ubuntu
<Okitain> Darael: ooh, I see.
<Okitain> Thought it responded to pm if with no arguments.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: very true, very true.
<Darael> fire: Ah.  Now, that's different.  If all the machines are the same, just image the disk.  That's easily the most elegant way.
<fire> Darael: i don't want to setup up each of the machine and install all the aplications and configure it from scratch.
<Clerk89> ntzrmtthihu777: ifconfig shows my ip... i'm looking for a way to find the ip of a device showing up in a workgroup/lan
<ntzrmtthihu777> Darael: I am usually a better one on one teacher, though
<fire> Darael: no all the machines are not same..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Clerk89: I was not speaking to you, sorry bout that
<fire> Darael: so i want to convert my existing installation into live cd and install it over other machines.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fire: remastersys
<Okitain> remastersys, fire?
<Darael> !info remastersys | fire
<ubottu> fire: Package remastersys does not exist in quantal
<SonikkuAmerica> O.o
<Okitain> Nice nick, by the way.
<Darael> fire: I had forgotten remastersys.  Okitain and ntzrmtthihu777 are correct.  http://www.remastersys.com/ is what th'art looking for (though a CD is likely to be too small.  Think DVD instead, or large USB key).
<Okitain> Darael: it's got its own repo.
<fire> will remastersys will save all my configration and packages that i have installed correct ?
<Darael> Okitain: Fair enough.  Haven't really used it in a *long* time.
<fire> will* sorry for the typo
<Darael> fire: That's the idea, yes.
<fire> Darael: cool :)
<dgtfeargr> Greetings from the Greek Ubuntu Community
<Okitain> fire, you could also use dpkg -l >file.txt
<ivali> Ubuntu 13.04 freezes after 5 mins of idle. *completely freeze*
<ivali> How can i debug this?
<Flannel> ivali: #ubuntu+1
<ivali> ty
<bla> Hello.
<fire> Okitain: that's cool . it shows all the available packages right ?
<Okitain> yep.
<fire> :)
<Okitain> There was a tool in Mint that did it for you, but I don't care much for it.
<Darael> fire: Technically speaking it shows all *installed* packages (all *available* packages would mean all those packages that one can get from the currently-active repos).  But yes.
<fire> Darael: ok
<bla> Anybody uses Ubuntu on Nexus7? How usable is this setup? I'm looking for a tablet for a Linux geek...
<iceroot> Darael: fire its showing all packages which dpkg handles since the installation, this means, installed, removed, unconfigured, failed
<ari-_-e> so it turns out that my friend was using a copy of Raring - that's probably why he was having so much trouble
<SonikkuAmerica> bla: #ubuntu-touch
<Okitain> bla: strictly beta, you know it.
<ari-_-e> this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ offers 13.04 as an option, for some reason
<optimup> hello, anyone have any experience installning bumblebee-nvidia?
<ari-_-e> does anybody know the person who runs this website?
<bla> SonikkuAmerica, thanks, will ask there for more.
<ari-_-e> the pendrivelinux site?
<iceroot> !anyone | optimup
<ubottu> optimup: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Okitain> no, why?
<ari-_-e> because they really should not have 13.04 as an option
<iceroot> ari-_-e: its offtopic here and 13.04 goes to #ubuntu+1
<ari-_-e> uh ok
<ivali> ari-_-e. You can't use Universall USB inst. to install 13.04.
<ari-_-e> my question isn't really about 13.04, it's more about the pendrivelinux site
<ari-_-e> ivali: huh?
<davis776> hello, any way to create link to .jar file on desktop?
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've installed ambiance-lime from the noobslab/themes ppa, but it's not listed even after a relog
<iceroot> ari-_-e: and the website is offtopic here
<ari-_-e> ivali: 13.04 is in the list on that website?
<ari-_-e> iceroot: I disagree - it is linked to directly from this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows page
<iceroot> ari-_-e: 13.04 is offtopic here
<ari-_-e> iceroot: again, my question is not about 13.04
<iceroot> ari-_-e: and its not a technical support question
<iceroot> ari-_-e: so its offtopic in this channel
<ivali> ari-_-e. Ubuntu 13.04 can't be installed using that software even if it's on the list. They rename vmlinuz to vmlinuz.efi for some reason.
<Darael> iceroot: Good point.  Got... distracted.
<iceroot> ari-_-e: create a bug against the website if you think there is a bug on the site
<Okitain> davis776: you can write a sh file.
<ari-_-e> iceroot: I was just asking if anybody here knows the person who runs the website
<ari-_-e> if the answer is no, then it's no
<ari-_-e> this really isn't a big deal
<iceroot> ari-_-e: the answer is "the website is offtopic here"
<SonikkuAmerica> davis776: once you've written it,  cd  to the directory it's in and  sudo bash $NAME_OF_SCRIPT
<ari-_-e> iceroot: great, it's good to know that this channel sucks as much as I've always though it has
<ari-_-e> fuck you! bye!
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: what?
<davis776> Okitain, SonikkuAmerica thanks solved :)
<darkhalo117> Is there a Ubuntu 12.04 compatability list for tablets?
<Darael> SonikkuAmerica: *what*?  Running some random .jar as root?  Art *insane*?
<Okitain> Wat.
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: please dont suggest something like that
<Darael> davis776: Do what Okitain said.  Do not do what SonikkuAmerica said, unless thou hast a *very* good reason.
<iceroot> davis776: you want a simple symlink from a file to the desktop?
<davis776> iceroot, that doest work for me, but this is best way for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998032&p=12002771#post12002771
<ubuntuuser> hello, some seconds after i connect with my wifi i dont get packets anymore. first every thing is fine and after some traffic i cant reach the network. other clients in the same network dont have any problems. and this box was fine for many month. and this problem started suddenly a few days ago.
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: Oops... you're right...
<darkhalo117> Would dd work to clone a win 8 hard disk? The tools I have can only see an empty hard disk due to secure boot :(
<Googol30> I"m pretty sure this is a stupid question, but I would rather not overwrite directories going off of assumptions:  How do I move all the files from a folder up a directory?
<iceroot> darkhalo117: dd will create an excact copy of a partition/device
<Googol30> I'm not using a GUI, by the way.
<simpleuser> MysticalBurrito[, you said you use cache from opera to download dailymotion
<simpleuser> how do you do this ?
<ubuntuuser> some one has an idea where to start at?
<Googol30> I've tried "mv ./ ../" but that doesn't work as expected.
<iceroot> Googol30: mv * ../ will move all files one directory above
<SonikkuAmerica> That error being committed, what is the correct way to execute a shell script for any reason?
<iceroot> Googol30: without hidden files
<Android001> Hi - I get a "disconnected from plymouth" error when booting and no gui. I'm talking from irssi in a tty right now - could anyone please help me?
<darkhalo117> iceroot: thanks
<ikonia> Googol30: you can't move a directory you are in (.)
<Darael> darkhalo117: dd should work to clone *anything*, pretty much, as long as the destination media is at least as large as the source.
<darkhalo117> Cool thanks Darael
<Darael> ikonia: Not to mention that moving . to .. would leave it precisely where it is!
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: you should not use bash scriptname, you should make the script executable (chmod +x script) and run it with ./script
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: and never run sudo when not needed
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: Thanks. *is so embarrassed*
<Darael> darkhalo117: note that if the destination disk is any larger than the source one, the difference in space will be unused and some fiddling with the partitions will be necessary to render it usable.
<Googol30> I was expecting "mv ./ ../" to move all of the files up, and leave the folder they were in where it was, empty.
<Android001> Hi - I get a "disconnected from plymouth" error when booting and no gui. I'm talking from irssi in a tty right now - could anyone please help me?
<iceroot> SonikkuAmerica: and you should always use shebangs in your script, that is the first line like #!/bin/env bash   this tells the kernel what interptreter is needed to run the script
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: OK
<Darael> Googol30: Ah, no.  Needs to be "./*", meaning every file in this folter.  ./ is a reference to the current directory, nothing more.
<Darael> Googol30: In most contexts, ./ is, in fact, identical to . (as a file reference).
 * Android001 prods Pulser - you around?
<Android001> Hi - I get a "disconnected from plymouth" error when booting and no gui. I'm talking from irssi in a tty right now - could anyone please help me?
<boze> I have sublime text to where I can run it from terminal, and I have it to where you can right click a file in nautilus and its in the context menu to open a file with sublime text, but for some reason its not in the list of programs to set as a default. How do I get it on that list or set it to the default editor?
<Darael> iceroot: I think bash being in /bin is pretty reliable.  #!/bin/bash      is reasonably standard.
<iceroot> Darael: not on all systems
<iceroot> Darael: there are systems where bash is not in /bin/bash but /bin/env is always there
<darkhalo117> Darael: I plan on resizing with gparted, then doing an exact copy. If it will let me.
<iceroot> darkhalo117: but on GNU/Linux you are right, its in /bin/bash
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Darael> iceroot: True, but if we're going for *properly* portable, we should be writing for /bin/sh compatibility anyway.
<styler2go> how can i stop a service if it tells me cannot allocate memory?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I have a command ran everytime I login via ssh, terminal, tty, etc?   I'd like vnstat to show my current internet useage
<Googol30> Ok, thanks.  I didn't want to overwrite anything, and wasn't 100% sure what doing "mv * ../" would do, so I came here.  Just needed to do "mv ./* ../".
<iceroot> Darael: ls -l /bin/sh
<iceroot> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jul  9  2012 /bin/sh -> dash
<iceroot> Darael: :) that you will find only on debian and ubuntu (imo)
<SonikkuAmerica> styler2go:  sudo service $SERVICE stop  or  sudo stop $SERVICE
<Darael> iceroot: Yes, but the point is it should be Bourne compatible on just about any system.
<bekks> Darael: Which it isnt, fully, on all systems.
<styler2go> now my server knocked out i think... cant access it via ssh
<iceroot> Darael: POSIX comatible
<Darael> iceroot: What am I talking about?  I mean POSIX-compliant.
<iceroot> Darael: :)
<bekks> styler2go: Which was the service you stopped?
<simpleuser> MysticalBurrito[, cause i've got several mp4 in the list, all less than 2mb
<Darael> Googol30: In that context, "*" is the same as "./*".  Just for future reference.
<iceroot> Googol30: you should use ./* instead of * because when you have a file called "--filename.txt" you will do mv --filename.txt instead of mv ./filename.txt and the first one will fail
<SonikkuAmerica> styler2go: !! <bekks> styler2go: Which was the service you stopped?
<Q17> hi whats the best domain lookup site
<Darael> iceroot: Good should, although ITTM ./--filename.txt
<Darael> !best | Q17
<ubottu> Q17: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Googol30> iceroot:  Wouldn't you want to do "mv ./--filename.txt"?
<Darael> Googol30: Yes.  One would.  Just a small typo on iceroot's part, I think.
<iceroot> Googol30: of course, i was just missing the -- in my second example
<Riktol2> Hmm I've done a little reading on the ubuntu forums, do I need to be using proprietry drivers to be able to change screen properties like contrast and brightness?
<Googol30> Just making sure, as in running a command, one byte out of place or missing will do something completely different.
<iceroot> Googol30: yes thats always good to make sure and understand what you are doing
<Q17> uboyy
<Darael> Googol30: Yup, it's well worth asking.  If in doubt, always ask.  Occasionally someone will get annoyed by the question, but that's their problem.  Never a problem in here.
<Q17> ubottu: 1 that pulls up most info bout a website
<ubottu> Q17: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Q17> lol
<Darael> Q17: Offtopic, and lacking useful context for us to be able to help.  What's the actual objective?
<Q17> we all hve a lil piece of the big picture
<darkhalo117> Dareal: what if I pull up the win 8 hard drive and it shows as unallowcated space?
<Darael> !tab | darkhalo117
<ubottu> darkhalo117: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Q17> need to find out there mail server info etc
<darkhalo117> I'm using an android version that is crap Darael
<Darael> darkhalo117: Fair enough.  many just don't know.
<darkhalo117> Most of the time auto complete doesn't work
<darkhalo117> True story
<Darael> darkhalo117: Then something is wrong with the drive, and the data is quite possibly gone.  Try running testdisk over it (it's in the repos).
<darkhalo117> While we are on the subject. Any decent droid irc apps?
<Darael> darkhalo117: the actual drive may be OK, but at the least the partition table's got changed.
<Darael> darkhalo117: I wouldn't know, myself.  I stick to xabber for IM, although occasionally I'll use an IRC transport to get on IRC.
<SonikkuAmerica> Arrivederci!
<Darael> Q17: For their mail server, it's a simple matter of `dig example.net mx`
<darkhalo117> Windows 8 has at least 5 partitions. This is going to take a while :(
<Darael> Q17: Most of these things can be discovered with dig, whois, and a couple of other tools.  No need for a site.  I say again:  what's the *actual* objective.
<Jhirley_> hello folks,  how would I be able to shorten $foo="variable" into just the first 1 char ie $foo2="va" ?
<Darael> darkhalo117: testdisk should pick them all up at once, but it'll take a while on a disk that's large enough.
<darkhalo117> !dd
<darkhalo117> Darael: looks like the drive is fine but I just have to learn a little more about dd to transfer the 4 partitions to the unpartitioned ssd
<zimzum_> so now i wonder about xchat.....i'll be able to link this chat to it
<Jhirley_> check out clonezilla
<darkhalo117> Jhirley_: thnx
<Googol30> By the way, is there a simpler way to move a group of files from one directory to another than running "mv filename.txt folder" for each file?  Would I simply enclose all of the filenames in quotes?
<Darael> Googol30: stick as many files as thou wilt before the destination.  That's one way.
<darkhalo117> The odd thing is that kingston includes a disk cloning cd but it doesn't even recognize anything on the original hdd
<ghost562> hai
<Googol30> So I can include as many files as I want in a mv command, and the last argument must be where I want to move all of these files to?
<zimzum_> then i don't have to log into this site ??
<darkhalo117> I thought mv -vf moves all of the files in a directory as well?
<darkhalo117> Could be wrong
<Googol30> I'm now trying to move only select files into a directory, and not all files out of one.
<ikonia> Googol30: why don't you use the gui if you are struggling with the command line
<PlastikSpork> I am trying to access my Windows shares over a workgroup.  When I Browse Network -> Windows Network -> and then click on WORKGROUP I get the following error:  Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list form server.  I installed samba.
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: probably not set to browsable
<PlastikSpork> how do I fix this
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: set your samba servers shares to "browseable"
<ghost562> how can i load uberscript onto xchat?
<ikonia> ghost562: the xchat channel can help with detailed xchat info
<Googol30> ikonia: I've been running a couple servers for slightly over 3 months purely off of the command line, and normally I would just experiment with commands to see what they do, but now working with files I can't afford to lose, I came here to make sure what I'm running will do what I think it will do.
<ikonia> Googol30: ok, moving files is pretty basic
<KxTwo> Hey guys, I was in here the other day because I was having problems getting an install of 12.04 to boot.  The conclusion from everyone was an issue with EFI and no one knew how to fix it.  I was just thinking though, a few months ago I had no problem booting 12.10 on the same machine so it has to be something else?
<ikonia> Googol30: so if you are struggling with that, I'd strongly suggest using the gui
<ikonia> KxTwo: it doesn't have to be something else
<darkhalo117> You should be able to disable efi in bios
<KxTwo> ikonia, well I dont understand why an install fo 12.10 boots fine but no matter what I do I cant boot 12.04
<KxTwo> darkhalo117, I looked everyone on his laptop and could find no such options
<ikonia> KxTwo: because it's a later version, so any incompatabilities may have been fixed ( for example )
<captain_cook1> hi
<Kelorin> i'm having a problem getting ubuntu to access my 160gig external usb to ide hard drive.
<KxTwo> ikonia, 12.04 is lts
<ikonia> KxTwo: so ?
<captain_cook1> problem: wlan does work but lan with lan cable not. why?
<Googol30> ikonia: My first question here stated I knew the question was stupid and obvious, and as I've just said, I've been running without major problems for a couple months.
<KxTwo> that makes no sense, why would 12.10 have a problem fixed but not the LTS version
<ikonia> KxTwo: because 12.10 is built on later technologies
<ikonia> Googol30: ok....and ?
<KxTwo> honestly if that was the case then I would probably stop using lts versions as I see no benefit to them
<ikonia> KxTwo: then you don't understand the LTS process
<Googol30> ikonia: Also, running something in the range of 3 servers, I don't want to slow the system down by using a GUI.
<KxTwo> if you say so
<ikonia> Googol30: why would a gui slow it down ?
<KxTwo> I was specifically told, in here, that 12.04 was the better choice and more stable
<ikonia> KxTwo: correct
<harrisr> when i open a docx file in libre that has pictures the formatting is messed up
<ikonia> KxTwo: it has a support period of 5 years and is built on older more "trusted/tested" technology versions, hence why people feel it is more stable
<KxTwo> makes no sense that .10 would boot efi but not .04 but Ill tell him to try and put 10 on again
<ikonia> KxTwo: it makes perfect sense, if the later technology of 12.10 has support for the hardware you need
<KxTwo> hardware that is older than both distros
<darkhalo117> I will honestly say flash works a lot better when I was running 12.04. When I upgraded, refresh rate on the video dropped and I no longer get audio from flash alone. Any help?
<ikonia> KxTwo: that makes no different, it doesn't mean a solution existed at 12.04 time period
<Googol30> ikonia: A GUI would take up RAM to display, and I've set up a Minecraft server, local DNS server, Web server, and OpenSSH server without a problem, so I would rather stick to the command line if I don't need anything more.
<ikonia> Googol30: then I suggest researching the "mv" command in more detail and trying to pickup better basic shell interaction skills before trying to progress further
<darkhalo117> I found that there are great tutorials on youtube
<Darael> captain_cook1: Probably a driver issue.  It's unusual, that way around, but not unheard of.  Not familiar with it, myself, but someone in here probably is.
<Googol30> ikonia: Running "info mv" and "man mv" were too vague to run off of, so I came here as a quick reference.
<ikonia> Googol30: man mv is not vague it's very detiled
<ikonia> detailed even
<Jhirley_> in a bash script, how would I be able to shorten $foo="variable" into just the first 2 char ie $foo2="va" ?
<Darael> KxTwo: I should point out that the numbers are release dates, more than version numbers, so 12.10 is six months newer than 12.04.  It therefore makes *perfect* sense that 12.10 has better EFI support.
<ghost562> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darael> ghost562: Relevance?  For just playing with the bot, I suggest taking it to PM.  It'll respond just as well there.
<Googol30> ikonia: If I bothered you, I'm sorry for my occasional incompetence, but I don't want to screw up my system and run an unnecessary backup if all I need to do is visit a place I use as a point of reference, and ask a question, however dumb it may seem.
<ikonia> Googol30: you've not bothered me in the slightest.
<PlastikSpork> ikonia, I don't understand by what you mean when you said to make same shares browse-able.  I am trying to access my windows shared folder... I am not trying to access my samba shared folder from a windows machine.
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: ahh, my apologies, I had you back to front
<indigo_glow> i'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize this kindle fire. can someone help me?
<ikonia> indigo_glow: recognise it in what way ?
<indigo_glow> ikonia, i want to mount the device - but i can't even get it to show up
<Googol30> ikonia: Just explaining myself is all...
<athlon1> hello, can any tell me where can I download mozilla webmaker? Thanks
<ikonia> indigo_glow: does it support mass storage mode ?
<ikonia> athlon1: we are not a yellow pages of the internet
<Googol30> athlon1: I'm sure a Google search can help.
<PlastikSpork> I get error "Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list server" when i click on WORKGOUP when trying to access my window shared drives
<bloomingphoen1x> I'm experiencing an issue with 12.10 where the login screen loops back to itself.  Seemingly, there is an issue where X server crashes.  I've gone through a few forums with no luck trying the suggestions.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Want more details?
<indigo_glow> ikonia, i don't think it has an option for that in the menu..
<harrisr> when i open a docx file that has pictures in libre office the formatting is messed up
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: have you configured your ubuntu machine to participate in the same work group
<indigo_glow> software version 6.3.1
<athlon1> Sorry. I've looking for many places... Thanks
<ikonia> indigo_glow: it's normally a default function
<PlastikSpork> yes i check then in the config file
<PlastikSpork> my workgroup name is WORKGROUP and that is what is in the file
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: ask the guys in ##windows what part of windows/service offers up the shares list
<indigo_glow> ikonia, when i go into settings there is no "storage" option in the menu
<ikonia> indigo_glow: there doesn't have to be, most devices would just "do it" if it supports it
<jackarg> help! I just installed my nvidia graphics driver and now unity has turned to unity 2D!
<Darael> bloomingphoen1x: I can't help much myself, but I suspect whoever can will want a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log - might as well get it pastebinned.
<harrisr> if anyone needs help transfering files from one computer to another go to channel #harrisr
<ikonia> harrisr: what ?
<PlastikSpork> I just switched over from the windows installed version of Ubuntu to the regular installed version of ubuntu and removed windows.  I was able to browse my windows network just fine with the windows install ubuntu
<ikonia> harrisr: no-one has asked for help with that, so please don't tell people to randomly join your channel
<harrisr> go to #harrisr and ill tell you
<indigo_glow> ikonia, well i need to mount the device so that i can root it .. i know its possible because ive read tons of tuts and watched many videos.. people were able to root it on windows linux and mac
<ikonia> harrisr: please don't do that
<harrisr> ok
<indigo_glow> but most of the tuts ive read leave out the part on how to get the OS to recognize the device
<indigo_glow> they dont give you the drivers
<ikonia> indigo_glow: does the windows platform use any specific software ?
<harrisr> does anyone know a lot about libre
<indigo_glow> i have a windows 7 computer here as well and i have the drivers for that but they don't work
<indigo_glow> ikonia, ive tried two different sets of drivers but device manager still says unknown device
<ikonia> indigo_glow: does the windows platform use any specific software ?
<indigo_glow> ikonia, hang on ill link you to what i used
<ikonia> indigo_glow: don't need a link
<ikonia> indigo_glow: just want to know if the windows platfor, uses specific software to do what you want
<Darael> !anyone | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Darael> ikonia: A little DDGing suggests that most of them involve downloading one zip archive or another, and that those which claim to work on linux include the necessary files for more than one OS.
<ikonia> Darael: thank you, interesting, so that suggests the fire should be a mass storage device to be able to be mounted
<harrisr> Darael, when i open a docx file that has pictures in libre office the formatting is messed up
<jackarg> can someone help please I am stuck in ubuntu 2D after installing the lastest graphic drivers
<Darael> harrisr: Don't know myself, but seems quite likely someone will.
<captain_cook1> Darael: thank you.. can anyone please help? up to now i was used that linux recognizes interfaces automatically.
<indigo_glow> ikonia, it does, i'm trying to find it for you
<harrisr> i asked yesterday 20 times and today 10\
<PlastikSpork> ikonia:  I am able to gain access to my windows shares via smb://192.168.1.3 -> which is the ip of my windows server
<Darael> ikonia: The instructions I read don't even guarantee that:  They involve running some script or other, but don't say anything about copying files directly to the device.
<indigo_glow> ikonia, https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/fire/setup.html#step4
<Darael> harrisr: Try #libreoffice instead.  That's my advice.
<indigo_glow> http://rootkindlefire.com/kindle-fire-root/how-to-root-kindle-fire-6-3-1/
<Guest78735> hi boys
<lyndsysimon> Hola. I've a rather odd question. I'd have a late-2012 Macbook Pro (pre-Retina), and I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside OSX. I've done dual-boot installs on Windows machines for years, and I'm comfortable in Linux, so that isn't a huge issue. What I'd like to do though, is to have a way to have both OSX and Ubuntu running simultaneously, or at least suspended in such a way I could switch OSes in a couple of seconds. Does
<lyndsysimon> such a mechanism exist?
<Darael> lyndsysimon: Basically?  Not natively.  With an SSD, one might be able to use hibernation and get the restore time way down, but the easiest way to do what th'art looking for is to use a virtual machine for one of them.  Probably Ubuntu, since the machine in question is a Mac.
<indigo_glow> ikonia, may i pm you :)
<lyndsysimon> Darael: Oh well. I appreciate it. I may eventually replace my optical drive with an SSD, but not at the moment.
<krux> lyndsysimon, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/dual-boot-os-ubuntu look into that but is a year old
<fijisun> Hello
<lyndsysimon> I'm looking for side projects, and considering mobile development. iOS and Android are on my radar of course, but I'm developing quite a bit of confidence in Ubuntu's push into the mobile market.
<rock> hello guys
<fijisun> I have USB mount at /media/tor with a folder at /media/tor/music
<rock> do you know if possible to let update manager automatically updates without asking user action in ubuntu 12.04?
<lyndsysimon> Unity struck me as retarded when it was released, because people were hawking it as "made of Netbooks!". Now that tablets and smartphones are ubiquitous, Ubuntu seems to be in an amazingly good position w/r/t an integrated development platform across many devices.
<rock> do you know if possible to let update manager automatically install updates without asking user action in ubuntu 12.04?
<gry> rock: hi.
<fijisun> But when I call music folder from a script it gives path does not exist
<jackarg> PLEASE HELP ive been asking for hours! my screen resolution suddenly turned to 640x480 after installing nvidia drivers and I URGENTLY need this computer for work
<indigo_glow> jackarg, reinstall the last known working driver
<lyndsysimon> At this point, I consider Ubuntu Phones a more real possibility than Windows 8.
<jackarg> indigo_glow how do i do that?
<indigo_glow> jackarg, what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<zimzum77> sudo apt-get systeminfo install , that is how i got all to work
<ghoti> So ... what's the difference between qt4 and gtk20?  Are they different widget sets, different libraries, what?  If I have a choice of building an app using one vs the other, how do I decide which I should pick?
<indigo_glow> if you're not sure you can run lsb_release -a from a terminal
<jackarg> indigo_glow i have 12.04
<gry> rock: Update manager, settings, updates tab.
<Darael> lyndsysimon: Thy reasoning is sensible, in my opinion, but as this is a support channel I'm going to prod thee to take such conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zimzum77> i might have not wrote that right... plz clean that
<bravis> so did they do something to compiz cube as it is not in the menu??
<gry> rock: Look at its bottom - it has a setting of whether to ask before installing.
<lyndsysimon> Thanks. My bad, didn't read the channel rules.
<Physicist> Greetings folks... Afternoon!
<Darael> bravis: It's an option - of that I'm sure - but it's only available via ccsm and it may require installing extra plugin packages (eg compiz-plugins-extra - there are others, an apt-cache search away) first.
<zimzum77> jackarg, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-get-hardware-information-in.html
<gry> rock: If you would like to not be asked at all, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/35053/how-do-i-enable-automatic-updates-of-all-packages - install "unattended-upgrades" package and edit its configuration file.
<rock> gry, for only security updates it says can install automatically, not for other others
<Physicist> In my O.S., the AMDCCCLE does not open.. Will I have to reinstall it?
<gry> Yes - that's what my last message is about, rock. :)
<Physicist> **O.S. Kubuntu 12.10
<knarkill> hello all...
<zimzum77> jackarg, that  is what i did and now i totally control all
<Physicist> Who will please answer my little question.. It is easy.. I think!!
<jackarg> zimzum77 you installed lshw and that's it?
<indigo_glow> jackarg, are you using unity?
<indigo_glow> just search additonal drivers
<rock> gry, thanks  alot , i'll give it shot. thank you very much for answering...keep rocking...
<jackarg> indigo_glow yes i'm stuck i'm still also stuck in unity 2D but I just want to get my resolution back first
<zimzum77> jackarg,  i install the system info, all the way down the page
<indigo_glow> jackarg, what kind of graphics card do you have
<HelloWorld321> If I want to get the first 10 lines of all the files in files.txt; is there something like:        head < files.txt
<jackarg> indigo_glow i have nvidia geforce and additional drivers does not give anything
<indigo_glow> jackarg, what is the exact model number
<zimzum77> jackarg, run the system info, it should work, I have complete control over my graphics
<Physicist> In my O.S. Kubuntu 12.10, the AMDCCCLE does not open.. Will I have to reinstall it?
<zimzum77> jackarg, what kind of puter you have??
<jackarg> indigo_glow i'm not sure where it says the exact model
<jackarg> zimzum77 I have an acer aspire with nvidia 64 bit running on 12.04
<indigo_glow> pastebin me the output of lspci
<Physicist> Uau....
<Physicist> :(
<zimzum77> jackarg, sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<jackarg> zimzum77 ok I am in sysinfo now what should I do the nvidia section does not do anything
<Physicist> dr_willis: Can you help me?
<zimzum77> jackarg,  Dash- additional  drivers
<jackarg> zimzum77 "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and it dosen't give any options
<Physicist> In my O.S. Kubuntu 12.10, the AMDCCCLE does not open.. Will I have to reinstall it?
<zimzum77> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<zimzum77> you might hve to go to bios screen, so try ^first
<kinj> hello all I am unable to create a persistent ubuntu 12.10 64bit using on efi system
<bloomingphoen1x> I'm having an issue with the login screen looping in ubuntu 12.10,  Can anyone assist me?  Likely, I'll need to reinstall as nothing I've tried works
<n1nj4dude> Im having trouble xrandr and receiving badmatch error when trying to addmode on what should be a supported resolution
<jackarg> zimzum77 what next?
<kinj> persistent usb for ubuntu 12.10 64 bit version on a uefi system, I tried unetbootin with persistence of 1.5 gb but it doesnt work
 * un1xfreak triptaline anyone??
 * un1xfreak sells dmt 
<Physicist> bloomingphoen1x: I already did that same freaky problem... I did the reinstallation of the drivers.. You're must do it..
<darkhalo117> /
<PlastikSpork> Does anybody know how to scroll up in Xchat to see older posts?
<darkhalo117> un1xfreak: really?
<zimzum77> jackarg, did you go to the last page?/
<jackarg> yes but i don't think it helps
<jackarg> hold on lemme rea
<jackarg> d
<harrisr> when i open a docx file that has pictures in libre office the formatting is messed up
<n1nj4dude> plastikspork you just scroll with your touchpad or mouse wheel
<darkhalo117> harrisr: you have to save as a .doc for it to transfer correctly
<n1nj4dude> or if you hover over the little scrollbar indicator to the right it should pop up arrows for you plastikspork
<harrisr> darkhalo117,  can we talk at #harrisr
<jackarg> zimzum77 the nvidia driver does not appear in the additional drivers app
<Physicist> bloomingphoen1x: Pressing F2, you'll be able to make the uninstallation in the text mode..
<PlastikSpork> LOL nice... im on a touch pad and i usually use the side scroll bar in the window.
<n1nj4dude> Im having trouble xrandr and receiving badmatch error when trying to addmode on what should be a supported resolution
<kinj> any idea of creating a persistent usb of ubuntu 12.10?
<PlastikSpork> n1nj4dude:  my version of xchat doesnt have the scroll bar
<zimzum77> jackarg,  work with this page,i had to turn my card off in bios, but then i can turn it on in the system info panel
<crelab> whenever i suspend or reboot my ubuntu 12.10 machine, i have to manually go into my router settings to release the IP for the linux machine in order for it to reconnect to wireless on startup or resume, otherwise it keeps asking for the network password without ever connecting.   anyone have any insight into why this is happening or how i could force release the IP automatically? thanks
<zimzum77> jackarg, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<Physicist> kinj: unetbootin
<jackarg> zimzum77 I don't quite understand but ok
<kinj> physicist tried it but doesnt seem to work
<n1nj4dude> plastikspork have you tried hovering over the chat window and using your touchpad to scroll?
<n1nj4dude> can anyone help me with a xrandr issue feeding back badmatch error?
<un1xfreak> do not highlight me
<deke111> join #ubuntu
<PlastikSpork> Im using the touchpad and that works fine.. thanks.
<Physicist> kinj: Try format the pendrive
<zimzum77> jackarg,  I'm saying read the last link i sent, that should help
<kinj> formatted it fat32
<Physicist> humm..
<n1nj4dude> plastikspork do you see the little line of color to the right of the chatwindow?
<kinj> made a 1.5gb persistence in unetbootin
<kinj> but no settings are saved when i restart
<PlastikSpork> ikonia: if you are still on thank  for your help... I just set it up so my windows shared drives mount automatically on boot up.
<kinj> @physicist
<gccster> guys in ubuntu 12.10 in laptop intel i5 with nvidia optimus and Unity window manager the cpu fan runs like crazy i have optirun but compiz cannot run with it what can i do?
<PlastikSpork> n1nj4dude:  yup I see..
<Physicist> listen to Black Sabbath so..
<bloomingphoen1x> Physicist : I'm not sure which drivers you are referring to...
<Physicist> bloomingphoen1x: AMD, NVIDIA..
<gccster> anybidy can help?
<Physicist> bloomingphoen1x: It resolved my problem..
<varunendra> kinj: does the live usb boot properly only settings aren't saved ?
<bloomingphoen1x> Physicist: got it.  video card driver
<kinj> live usb boots ok
<kinj> varunendra
<n1nj4dude> plastikspork: if you hover on that it should raise arrows for you, as another way to scroll if you dont like using the touchpad. hope that all helps.
<Physicist> yep.. ;|
<varunendra> kinj: can you edit the boot line during boot-up?
<bloomingphoen1x> Physicist:  I can try reinstalling the driver, however, I can't think of when it might have changed.  This didn't start until well after I had upgraded to 12.10.
<eutheria> what is the name of the app that allows you to create launchers?
<n1nj4dude> anyone think they can help me with a xrandr issue?
<kinj> i am using secure boot uefi how can i do it?
<jackarg> zimzum77 my resolution is STILL THE SAME!!
<zimzum77> jackarg, do you hve the nvidia icon?
<Physicist> Exactely.. The same wiht me..
<Physicist> with..
<jackarg> where? I have the x server settings app but it is not in the additional drivers no
<Physicist> bloomingphoen1x: Just reinstall the drivers.. It will fix the problem.
<zimzum77> jackarg,  Dash nvidia x server setting...yes?/
<PlastikSpork> n1nj4dude: do you have any idea why I can not browse windows shared drives by opening up the file manager and clicking "Browse Network" -> "Windows Network" -> "WORKGROUP" . I get an error: Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server.  But when I mount the shared drives on boot up by editing fstab I am able to access them.
<jackarg> zimzum77 yes I've had that even before losing the resolution
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: did you do what I told you to do ?
<kinj> varun
<zimzum77> jackarg,  Dash-system info
<varunendra> kinj: not sure about how it behaves with uefi, but normally the booting line contains the parameter "persistent" which makes it look for the "casper-rw" file/partition.
<PlastikSpork> ikonia: I have no idea what you were asking me to
<kinj> casper-rw did got created
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: I asked you to join ##windows and get info on what service advertises the shares
<jackarg> zimzum77 ok and?
<zimzum77> jackarg, you should see the nvidia icon
<zimzum77> in that panel
<kinj> there is a 1.5gb filesize
<jackarg> i do but it leads straight to the x server settings
<kinj> of casper-rw
<zimzum77> and it says?
<varunendra> kinj: so if you can go to edit the boot line in advance boot menu (by pressing any key during boot-up) you should see the parameter "persistent" in the boot line.
<jackarg> zimzum77 the x server settings say "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<PlastikSpork> ikonia: I'll be right back and get that for you.
<varunendra> if it is not there, you can manually add it in the end of the line (or before "splash")
<ikonia> PlastikSpork: sadly, I have to
<jackarg> zimzum77 and I already did that but it didnt work
<kinj> i am right now running this chat using live usb
<zimzum77> jackarg,  same thing it said to me. So what i did is went to bios-graphics-switchable or discrete, got to highlight decrete and save
<kinj> once i restart i need to install everything again also chat zilla
<zimzum77> jackarg,  now i totally control my card
<kinj> when it boots there is option of try ubuntu, oem install ....
<jackarg> zimzum77: your resolution was down like me and you fixed it that way?
<kinj> i use the try ubuntu option
<kinj> so just before this menu i press any key and it goes to boot line where i can add persistence
<kinj> ??
<zimzum77> jackarg, YES  Dude i sat on this shit for 2 days man. Like i said that is how it worked for me
<varunendra> kinj: if the "persistent" parameter is already in the boot line, then I guess the uefi thing may be the culprit. I'm not sure how to deal with it regarding persistence. sorry. kinj
<kinj> thanks varunendra
<jackarg> zimzum77 ok so how do you do it tell me step by step
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit, lost connection
<varunendra> for nothing :)
<kinj> how to see the bootline
<kinj> ??
<jackarg> ziumzum77 and if we succeed you deserve a high-five :)
<Physicist> zimzum77: lol
<kinj> during startup or after the startup
<varunendra> by pressing any key during boot up, you should get the advance boot menu, kinj
<zimzum77> Physicist, why???
<zimzum77> lol
<kinj> thanks i am trying and get back to you
<varunendra> during - when you see the purple screen
<Physicist> heh..
<bravis> grr lost the resolution any ideas? maybe drivers?
<bravis> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<jackarg> zimzum77 can you explain to me how?
<zimzum77> jackarg, hang on
<jackarg> ok
<fellayaboy> hey i have a ati radeon 4200 and ubuntu 12.10  is it safe to install fglrx or the new amd catalyst 13.1 legacy driver from amd.com?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to get the name of a user you recently queried?
<yakeb> hi chat room, i have a acer aspire 3100 with ati radeon express 1100 graphics card, i tried installing the legacy catalyst drivers and now i don't have dual monitor support--only vga out to an external monitor. i would like to either remove the ati drivers and get the default ubuntu 12.10 drivers back or get working catalyst drivers with dual monitor support. does anybody know the commands to accomplish this? thanks in advance
<yakeb> ..
<fellayaboy> which version yakeb did you use
<Physicist> soon..
<yakeb> fellayaboy: which version of the drivers?
<fellayaboy> yes
<Ziber> Where does uprecords-cgi store it's data? I want to reset it.
<yakeb> 13.1-legacy, i believe.
<jackarg> zimzum77?
<zimzum77> hang on
<yakeb> i'm not fully certain
<Ziber> Nevermind, figured it out.
<nightdemon666> ... so, i wish i could help answer the last couple of questions, but i can't.. but instead i too have a question of my own. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS. i noticed that when i log in my user (it loads desktop), then i "switch user" ( from the top right hand corner [this is unity GUI BTW]) i wait.. then it loads my other user desktop... if i want to switcher user back to the first one i logged in from, it doesnt require
<yakeb> if i could restore back to the generic drivers that ubuntu used by default, that would be helpful. it worked, but just didn't save display settings on reboot for some reason.
<n1nj4dude> can anyone help me with a xrandr resolution error? after trying to --addmode i receive a badmatch error
<Degru> nightdemon666: it doesn't require a password?
<nightdemon666> yakeb.. i believe you can disable the catalyst driver by black listing it.
<Degru> nightdemon666: I think it has something to do with the lock screen prefs
<nightdemon666> not after already loggen in no (degru)
<indigo_glow> i'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize this kindle fire but lsusb returns nothing of relevance
<yakeb> nightdemon666: how do i blacklist it?
<kostkon> nightdemon666, both users are logged in and both desktops are running at the same time. if you want to close the session for the first user, you have to select the log out option
<Degru> indigo_glow: Does your system detect any usb drives and is the kindle in USB storage mode?
 * un1xfreak listens ro Radiohead
<indigo_glow> Degru, how do i put the kendle in mass storage mode?
<jackarg> ok well great the person who was helping me quit so now can ANYONE help me get my screen resolution back to normal after installing nvidia graphics drivers please I would really appreciate it
<zimzum77> jackarg, i'm still here
<Degru> indigo_glow: not sure. I don't have one. I know regular kindle defaults to usb storage when connected to a PC.
<nightdemon666> kostkon, but if this was a machine that required to have multiple users to be logged in, wouldnt that be an issue? perhaps i have changed an option that would normally require a password again?
<jackarg> zimzum77 oops I saw you log off maybe it was someone else. have you got a way to help?
<rodolfo> just testing
<indigo_glow> Degru, all of the tutorials ive been reading and all of the  videos ive watched do not say anything about usb mass storage
<zimzum77> jackarg, yea yea, i'm digging on this one
<fellayaboy> i have 2 pcs behind a router..i want both of them to be accesed from outside the router (via internet)...my router only allows me to open a port for one pc at a time how do i go about this?
<jackarg> what are you doing exactly zimzum77?
<rodolfo> quit
<zimzum77> youtubeing for a vid to show you
<zimzum77> jackarg,  everything i'm seeing has amd, not nvidia
<kostkon> nightdemon666, no, because in that kind of environments you either lock your screen or log out. the the user switcher indicator exists and it's there only for convenience
<nightdemon666> yakeb, what i would do, is find out what the module name is for the catalyst driver. then i would blacklist it in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file. if the original driver no longer wants to work any more, than i would just force it to run at boot in the /etc/moduels file
<jackarg> zimzum77 but didn't you do it? maybe write up a step by step thing, or look for a tutorial in text if you can't find vids
<fellayaboy> i have 2 pcs behind a router..i want both of them to be accesed from outside the router (via internet)...my router only allows me to open a port for one pc at a time how do i go about this?
<Degru> indigo_glow: from what I've found on google it should show a fullscreen thing that says "you can now transfer files from your computer" and it should have some kind of disconnect button
<Degru> indigo_glow: if your kindle fire shows that then the computer should be able to recognize it as a usb drive
<nightdemon666> i see, then kostkon... if i "lock screen" from unity, does that put you back into the user login screen? havent tried that yet...
<Degru> nightdemon666: i think it does if i remember correctly
<nightdemon666> well then that would solve my concern :D
<Degru> nightdemon666: there's no screensaver functionality, so it wouldn't just start a screensaver.
<nightdemon666> well, i did install xscreensaver... do you think that will now interfere with unity lock screen feature returning to the login screen?
<zimzum77> jackarg, yes i did, so shut down, start up, hit f10, or 12 to enter setup. then you need to find graphics. Now you need to see if it is switchable, if it is it'll say it.  So now you need to make it NOT switchable
<jackarg> zimzum77 i need to enter bios?
<zimzum77> yes
<Degru> nightdemon666: does it show xscreensaver when you click lock screen? if it does, that's ok too because then you can click switch user and go to the login screen
<kostkon> nightdemon666, at the moment, lightdm isn't being used for the lock screen
<nightdemon666> i see... i guess i have some trouble shooting to do :)
<jackarg> ok i'll do that and i'll come back with what i found stay here zimzum77
<nightdemon666> gunna go play and see what happends
<indigo_glow> Degru, everything ive read shows that too but when i plug my kendle fire into the computer the screen does not change, i can still access the carocell and open apps and what not
<indigo_glow> i should get a screen like you were saying but its not doing it
<Degru> nightdemon666: I really hate unity. When dealing with it I just don't touch the default settings at all. I prefer some other flavor like kubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ubiquity > ntzrmtthihu777
<Degru> indigo_glow: try plugging a normal usb drive in your computer; does it work?
<zimzum77> jackarg, i will
<ntzrmtthihu777> Degru: I agree, unity is atrocious
<fellayaboy> i have 2 pcs behind a router..i want both of them to be accesed (port 22: ssh) from outside the router (via internet)...my router only allows me to open a port for one pc at a time how do i go about this?
<Flannel> fellayaboy: Pick a different port for the second computer.
<CharmStrange> I did the unistalltion of the fglrx driver, meantime, when I run the Catalyst installer, shows that a previously is detected.. How to delete all relationed with the driver.. To unistall everything?
<fellayaboy> how do i get ssh to change from port 22 to lets say port 23
<CharmStrange> ??
<compdoc> fellayaboy, does the router allow forwarding a different external port to 22? like 500 > 22
<CharmStrange> Can anybody help me?
<nightdemon666> fellayaboy, just an fwi, the firewall on your router would have to know what ip address to forward those packets to... that being said if you have both open at port 22 and want them both listening on the internet, i dont think this can be done. you would have to understand networking and know that you need both listening on two different ports
<jackarg> zimzum77 I pressed f2 to get into bios but there was no section for graphics
<CharmStrange> heey.. Please...
<CharmStrange> How to uninstall all ATI driver to install the leatest?
<fellayaboy> i understand networking some
<fellayaboy> i just want to know the command to have ssh listen onto a different port
<yakeb> nightdemon666: thank you for your advice. I will give this a try.
<creakybore> edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set port value to what you want
<CharmStrange> 0011100010001010111000101100010001000010000110100100100101000101 0100010 0101001 100101 010001 10011011 011101001 11110 11101 10000010 111101 11100 01111101 110
<fellayaboy> bingo thank u
<nightdemon666> also, degru and kostkon, since i have installed xscreensaver, that breaks the Ctrl Alt L key combo ( which i know i can adjust) that is used for unity/gnome 3 lock screen feature. this is probably how i caused my problem in the first place. xscreensaver screws that up.. and in the even that i have xscreensaver running in the back groun, IF i want to switch user, and require a password if already logged in, it requires 
<fellayaboy> thank you very much guys
<jackarg> zimzum77?
<zimzum77> jackarg, hrmm
<zimzum77> jackarg, your'e sure you nvidia?
<jackarg> zimzum77 i'm sure lemme look one last time at the bios
<Degru> nightdemon666: you should probably enable the shortcut in the xscreensaver config.
<fellayaboy> hold on..say i put the port onto 22 wouldnt that conflict with other programs that use it...i believe telnet uses 23 or ftp i beleive...will that cause issues..should i use a higher up port such as 1333 or something
<nightdemon666> yeah, agreed degru
<fellayaboy> i mean if i use another port like 23 for ssh...
<zimzum77> jackarg, it' prolly in advanced or something
<nightdemon666> yes, fellayaboy it would, soooo, you ned to change to a port that you arent ever going ot use... i use 443 (htp) i dont run a https server do that s ok. change listening ports in /etc/ssh/sshd_config file. change Port 22 to Port what ever you want that isnt already using that port
<ntzrmtthihu777> can you safely uninstall ubiquity from a finished installation?
<CharmStrange> (|)
<fellayaboy> thank u nightdemon666
<Jordan_U> CharmStrange: Sending nonsense messages won't get you an answer any faster.
<jackarg_> zimzum77 so there is no mention of the graphics driver besides the model name
<jackarg_> zimzum77 if you can't do it do you know someone else who could help me?
<zimzum77> which is??
<nightdemon666> fellayaboy, if you dont plan on EVER running port 23 as telnet protocol in the future (and i dont recommend you do for security reasons) than run both server one port 22 then server two poer 23, but i would use a port that i KNOW i will likely NEVER use
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Ubiquity shouldn't be installed in a finished installation, if it is then something has gone wrong.
<jackarg_> zimzum77 well it's nvidia i didn't write down the following numbers
<bravis> wow it sure looks better  with the actual nvidia drivers..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: its a remaster
<nightdemon666> fellayaboy, i run two ssh server, and i use the poo out of them, so i know alot about ssh server running if you have other questions, by all means aSK :)
<BUTTERBEER> as;dlfkh
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Then you can safely remove ubiquity, but you should tell whoever made it to fix their remaster.
<fellayaboy> nightdemon666 tell me about tunnels...how are they used
<BUTTERBEER> h00k: testing
<somsip> !test | BUTTERBEER
<ubottu> BUTTERBEER: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nightdemon666> yes! tunnels are great! what exactly do you want to know about them???
<Jordan_U> BUTTERBEER: Please use #test for tests, not #ubuntu.
<zimzum77> jackarg_,  I'm srry man i told you all i know at this point.... :(   Like i said thatis everything i did to my puter to get it to run
<BUTTERBEER> Jordan_U: Apologies, unaware of the channel.
<un1xfreak> !test | Butter
<ubottu> Butter: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jackarg_> zimzum77 can you ask anyone you know can help to help me?
<Jordan_U> BUTTERBEER: No problem :)
<BUTTERBEER> :)
<nell> How are nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<nell> I have a gtx 670 and yes I'm making a backup but I wanna know how are the drivers in functionality / stability on ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: thankya
<nell> good?
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: You're welcome.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *chortles* nvidia hell
<zimzum77> hahaaaaYES, they suck, until they are config
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum77: are you zimzum_ ?
<Mavrik> nell, there are two versions of nvidia drivers available on ubuntu: the opensource ones (used by default) which are basically crap and the nvidia provided binary driver which is the same codebase as windows versions
<zimzum77> ntzrmtthihu777,  this is the trend today grphics  lol
<nightdemon666> i'll start with ssh tunnel is like a vpn, but its selective. first of all, ssh is generally used ot establish a remote commandline connection to the computer. like telnet. then you have sftp, which is a subsystem of ssh, and can be accomplished by a program that supports sftp and will allow you to graphically admin files. then there is what people normally refer to ssh tunnel, and thats really a SOCKS proxy for web bro
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, right? I was just having an issue with my gpu getting too hot, got screen jitters from it
<zimzum77> ntzrmtthihu777, yes it me, i had to change nick
<Jordan_U> nell: Performance and stability wise, very good (unless you need Optimus support). Though they don's support KMS and other nice features, and taint the kernel by being closed source.
<jackarg_> mavrik do you know how to solve screen resolution problems caused by that driver?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nell: for optimus support you would need bumblebee
<zimzum77> bastards said my zimzum was taken
<Mavrik> jackarg_, hmm, the 313 version "just worked" for me on all systems
<Mavrik> jackarg_, you're supposed to use nvidia-settings to set parameters
<fellayaboy> gotcha nightdemon666 so a tunnel would would work this way...ur on a network that prevents outbound traffic through port 22 hwo would u use a tunnel to get thru that barrier
<end_guy> Is Skype availible on 13.04 beta release?
<nightdemon666> use a differnt port
<codezombie> Anyone know of a working driver for this device? https://gist.github.com/gitt/5078774
<jackarg_> mavrik idk i've just got stuck in unity 2D at 640x480 and i've been trying for literally 2 hours but no one can help :/
<codezombie> I attempted tg3, but it didn't seem to pick up the device when I ran modprobe.
<nightdemon666> it could be though, that the network you are on not only blocks port 22, but also blocks that protocol.. which means NO ssh data packets would ever escape the gatway anyway :(
<jackarg_> mavrik it was after installing the nvidia driver
<ntzrmtthihu777> jackarg_: damn that sucks.
<end_guy> nightdemon666: One could just change the default port in sshd, yes?
<NullEntity> I had a VMware Ubuntu server 12.10 running perfectly until I rebooted. Now it's hanging on boot after saying "microcode: failed to laod file amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam15h.bin". What can I do?
<nightdemon666> correct end_guy
<jackarg_> ntzrmtthihu777, mavrik, can none of you point me towards the right direction i'm desperate and it's 12 am here in europe
<nightdemon666> i do A LOT of things via ssh and command line. so i just run vi from command line and change the config file when i need to :)
<zimzum77> ntzrmtthihu777,  it says he needs to run xorg nividia config as root
<ntzrmtthihu777> jackarg_: hmmm, how did you install the drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> jackarg_: what is your make and model, also
<end_guy> Is there a channel for beta realeases of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> NullEntity,  sudo apt-get install amd64-microcode should fix that, not sure this applies for VMware too, i fixed mine with this same error this way
<codezombie> nvm
<codezombie> just had to build tg3 from source.
<nightdemon666> brb
<ntzrmtthihu777> end_guy: #ubuntu+1 I think
<jackarg_> i did 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates' then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings' i have the geforce if you want the numbers and all i'll go to bios and get it four you
<NullEntity> OerHeks, it doesn't even reach a shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> jackarg_: yes, I should like to know your machine's make and model. is it off the shelf or custom built?
<jackarg_> it's off the shelf it's an acer aspire v3-571 do you want the exact nvidia driver number?
<NullEntity> actually, it might be booting to a shell now
<bigbadben> If I installed kubuntu but now I want to go all the way back to ubuntu how would I do it? it was kubuntu 12.10
<jackarg_> ntzrmtthihu777: it's off the shelf it's an acer aspire v3-571 do you want the exact nvidia driver number?
<zimzum77> jackarg_, you got the same card i do geForce335m
<ntzrmtthihu777> :D then tell him how to enable that in the bios
<jackarg_> probably so now what :'( i'm litterally begging you for any answer :D
<jackarg_> :/
<zimzum77> I tried but he can't find it
<kynlem> how can i change default apps (calendar, browser, etc.) from command line?
<zimzum77> i lookig fora vid
<jackarg_> ntzrmtthihu777: there is no section for the graphics card in the bios
<zimzum77> its gottabe in an advanced menu, i see that it is switchble
<jackarg_> zimzum77: not sure how to access the advanced menu
<zimzum77> did you go to website and get drivers?
<bravis> isnt that something you have to install?
<jackarg_> zimzum77: what?
<zimzum77> jackarg_,  here is the drivers from acer       http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model-features/NX.RYFAA.005
<bravis> advancd menu
<zimzum77> jackarg_, that is ur puter right?
<jackarg_> yes it is
<zimzum77> jackarg_,  sudo apt-get install nvidia_current
<ntzrmtthihu777> zimzum77: should it not be nvidia-current?
<jackarg_> zimzum77 that's how i got in this mess in the first place...it's already installed
<ntzrmtthihu777> I never saw a _ in a package name
<Degru> bigbadben: If you installed xubuntu from ubuntu by running "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", look at this guide for help going back: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu . If you installed it from the CD, you can probably do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it should install unity and all that stuff.
<zimzum77> that is how i ran it
<Degru> bigbadben: *kubuntu
<jackarg_> zimzum77: maybe ctrl-f1 to get to advanced settings?
<zimzum77> i don't now man
<jackarg_> lemme try
<ntzrmtthihu777> should have gnubuntu
<HannsFree> Hi all
<bigbadben> degru: How would I get rid of all the extras kubuntu came with tho?
<zimzum77> maybe he need the bumble bee ntzrmtthihu777 ??  All i did was turned it off and booted up with chipset on, then i go to system info and i can control all
<jackarg> ok i can't find anything in bios nothing new on your side zimzum77? I guess I just need to reinstall ubuntu. Something that I just did yesterday night because of nvidia giving me a blackscreen in 12.10. WHAT A PAIN!
<indigo_glow> i am following this guide. i am trying to identify the id of the device with dmesg .. here is the guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/177555/managing-kindle-fire-with-on-12-04-via-micro-usb i am trying to use and here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/Dnq514eE will can someone help me figure out bc i don't completely understand
<end_guy> Is there a way to get apt-get to auto install dependencies? i.e. when trying to install a package and it says something like "Depends: X but it is not going to be installed"
<zimzum77> jackarg, DAMN!! srry my man, i fuked with that for 2 days..... : (
<end_guy> man apt-get didn't answer that question...
<jackarg> :'( IDK WHAT TO DO ugh!
<RedR> ++
<indigo_glow> jackarg, you dont need to reinstall
<RedR> +963
<RedR> *+963
<jackarg> zimzum77 do you have relations with people better in that field?
<indigo_glow> paste me the output of lspci
<jackarg> indigo_glow then tell me what do i do?!
<jackarg> it's been two friggin hours!
<indigo_glow> jackarg, paste me the output of lspci
<Andy80> guys
<zimzum77> jackarg, you're talking to em
<Andy80> what's happening to ubuntu development ML?
<Andy80> I'm getting houndreds of email in few minutes! O_o
<zimzum77> jackarg,  imea indigo_glow
<zimzum77> *mean
<jackarg> what's the command to paste bin again ?
<indigo_glow> end_guy, i imagine there probably is a way but i my self am not sure of how to go about doing that
<end_guy> indigo_glow: so I'm resorting to aptitude to figure this out for me, but I don't like it's solutions it's purposing.
<end_guy> s/purposing/proposing/
<jackarg> indigo_glow http://paste.ubuntu.com/5583780/
<indigo_glow> what is it proposing?
<javi_> hello
<end_guy> to pretty much downgrade my 13.04 install ;-)
<qwebirc83344> it's not april now
<jackarg> indigo_glow you think you can fix it before the night ends? otherwise say so
<end_guy> indigo_glow: V
<end_guy> oops
<end_guy> indigo_glow: https://gist.github.com/dchapman1988/5078947
 * end_guy is trying to install ia32-libs-multiarch
<indigo_glow> end_guy, how did you end up with so many dependencies?
<end_guy> I'm guessing that it has something to do with me upgrading to beta version of ubuntu, having a 64 bit machine, and trying to install the 32bit libraries
<javi_> can anyone help me execute a program that ubuntu that says he file '/tmp/adobe-release-i386-1.0-1.noarch.rpm' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Degru> javi_: It's not an executable; it's a package.
<Random832> javi_: you can't execute the rpm, you have to install it, except you cn't install rpm on ubuntu
<Random832> where'd you get this file?
<javi_> im tryin to download flash adobe for youtube
<indigo_glow> jackarg, im not sure tbh
<Degru> javi_: You need to get a package called alien (sudo apt-get install alien) and (i think) run "alien package.rpm" to convert it to package.deb. THen you run "sudo dpkg -i package.deb".
<javi_> from where
<jackarg> indigo_glow, you see I do have to reinstall. ok well unless any of you have any last words I need to go to sleep. thanks for your help anyways
<Random832> okay guys please back up for a minute
<Random832> this is not how you install flash on ubuntu
<Degru> javi_: Oh, if it's flash then you go to the software center and lookup flash.
<jackarg> zimzum77: thanks for trying good bye
<zimzum77> jackarg,  srry buddy
<qwebirc83344> i always uppack these packages and install files by hand
#ubuntu 2014-02-24
<Ogidni> holaa
<Ogidni> what?
<shahan> does anyone know why the ubuntu gui drivers thing "Details" says my graphics driver is IronLake Mobile when  i know it's intel(R) HD?
<Ogidni> not sure how this.,.
<usr13> shahan: lspci |pastebinit  #Send us URL and we will look and see.
<marco> Are there mirrors of ddebs.ubuntu.com? Google turns up nothing on this.
<shahan> ok here is my lspci, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984617/
<shahan> thanks you
<shahan> *thank
<nicy> how to copy file from root to desktop ????????
<Beldar> shahan, Your lspci says intel, do you have an actual graphic issue?
<BigTaxi> I need help with an API mismatch- something is wrong with my NVIDIA kernels
<BigTaxi> badly... grad student with things to print off
<shahan> Beldar: no, everything works fine except for an odd startup, where the screen is blank purple. I just thought it was odd that is says "ironlake mobile"
<shahan> Beldar: other than that, my laptop runs fine.
<Beldar> shahan, Here is the google search on that, have fun. ;) https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ironlake+mobile&gbv=1&sei=SY4KU4-oCYOIogSntYHwAQ
<Beldar> nicy, What files and why?
<BigTaxi> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<Beldar> nicy, some details and context helps here.
<usr13> shahan: Looks like it's being identified properly.
<BigTaxi> can someone give me the commands to brute-force and Nvidia uninstall and reinstall/
<daftykins> BigTaxi: why is it erroring? :P
<usr13> BigTaxi: I'd just download from nvidia.com and install manually.
<BigTaxi> API mismatch-GUI doesn't boot, just a terminal
<Beldar> usr13, really, your suggesting proprietary drivers?
<BigTaxi> different nvidia kernels, one is 173.14.39, one is 304.116
<Pistols> IS the MacBook Air 1,1 compatible with installing Ubuntu 13.0?
<BigTaxi> i cant, anyway,im on my laptop now. my PC has the problem
<Beldar> BigTaxi, This are no named kernels
<Beldar> not*
<usr13> Beldar: Looks to me that is what he wants.... Just telling him how ...
<Pistols> Can anyone tell me, IS the MacBook Air 1,1 compatible with installing Ubuntu 13.0?
<nicy> <Beldar>  Sorry i was searching in the web
<Beldar> usr13, I see that no where, and if you suggest it you should include the problems associated.
<der0b> pistols, patience, when somebody can answer, they will
<Pistols> Thank you
<BigTaxi> There's actually a lot of stuff on the internet about how to solve it, but im doing something wrong and getting desperate
<usr13> Beldar: Not sure what you are trying to say.
<usr13> Beldar: ... and not sure you do either ...
<nicy> <Beldar>  the are some folders in root and i want to copy them in usb HOW
<BigTaxi> The first step is to purge ALL nvidia drivers.How do I do that?
<Beldar> usr13, This channel does not suggest proprietary drivers unless that is the only option is my point, or they are in the additional drivers options. And if you suggest a proprietary you would mention that they in  general do not follow kernel upgrades.
<kikjezrous> anybody got an idea of what's going on with ubuntu one?
<nicy> HELP pleaseee
<Beldar> usr13, You can keep the snarkiness ti yourself by the way
<kikjezrous> nicy, you'll have to wait til sombody who's got an idea of how to help you comes around.  this is an irc, after all.
<Beldar> nicy, I asked you a simple question on this.
<usr13> Beldar: Are you not interested in the PM I sent you. (And it appears to be, you initiated the "snarky" comments.)
<nicy> <Beldar>  What is it ??
<Beldar> nicy, look at the channel posts
<Beldar> I directed it at you Nickeeh_
<Beldar> nicy,
<nicy> Beldar actually i was ust messing with openning fils as root and tried to copy some files in it but i ust couldnt get them back ?????
<usr13> Beldar: With apt, just uninstall them.
<Beldar> nicy, Give some context as to what the file are, why and if you need permissions kept at the least
<usr13> BigTaxi: With apt, just uninstall them.  (there's a purge option)
<Haroon> Do you have a website? You can make bitcoins with it!   http://t.co/Tycje8HT1b?t=Bitcoins+For+Webmasters
<Beldar> !spam | Haroon
<ubottu> Haroon: Please don't spam
<Haroon> ok
<usr13> Beldar: Sorry, that was for BigTaxi :)
<Haroon> I am being sorry
<nicy> <Beldar> videos and some rar files
<Beldar> nicy, what does this command show.  lsb_release -a
<femguy> do absolutely all webmail providers ask for a telephone number?
<femguy> do you know of any that doesnt?
<nicy> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.10 Release:	13.10 Codename:	saucy knowledge@ubuntu:~$
<Beldar> femguy, Not really a ubuntu issue is all.
<nicy>  <Beldar>
<femguy> ok
<BigTaxi> OK,now my problem is an input/output error
<Beldar> nicy, You can tab complete nicks, trying to figure out why you would have rar or videos in root.
<Newbie44> can some help,  Im tring to  install amd-app.sh  but keeps say 32bit system found
<Newbie44> please download and install x86 package
<Newbie44> I downloaded the 32bit linux package from amd, not sure why I am getting this error
<nicy>  <Beldar>  what do you mean ???
<Newbie44> Anyone?
<Beldar> nicy, When asked what the file are you answer with "<nicy> <Beldar> videos and some rar files"
<der0b> newbie44, you need to ask and give it some time
<nicy> <Beldar>  yes
<Beldar> nicy, Why would this e be in root?
<Beldar> those*
<nicy> i did that
<BigTaxi> i've gotten rid of a kernel module, and now it says NVIDIA: could not open the device file
<Beldar> nicy, Are you running in root?
<nicy> <Beldar> NO
<usr13> BigTaxi: What says "could not open the device file"?
<Beldar> nicy, Then why did you put them there, just makes no sense form here is all.
<Beldar> from*
<nicy> <Beldar> I copied them by mistake
<BigTaxi> NVIDIA. I'm booting to a terminal instead of a GUI
<BigTaxi> uh... when i pput in startx, thats the error
<Beldar> nicy, Sorry I just don;t understand your end goal here is all.
<Newbie44> der0b: thats not it , it says refer to the log in the same directory
<BigTaxi> this is after i removed the update that caused all this... now i only have an ancient prop driver
<Beldar> nicy, gksudo nautilus open as root, be very careful.
<nicy> <Beldar> I will be very careful but please help me to get them back ::
<Beldar> nicy, I can't I don;t understand, others may.
<Beldar> give the last command is more than I should have done to be honest
<Beldar> giving
<nicy>  <Beldar> then why were you asking me all these questions ??!!!
<usr13> BigTaxi: Are you booted into the Graphic User Interface?
<BigTaxi> No.
<BigTaxi> usr13 no
<usr13> BigTaxi: So what do you have?
<Beldar> nicy, Trying to understand what you had done and what the end goal is, you have made no sense so far.
<BigTaxi> Currently, a back and white terminal-esque thing
<BigTaxi> that errors when I input 'startx'
<BigTaxi> also, how do I do your name on the chat?
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf    #What does that say?
<BigTaxi> no such file or directory
<usr13> BigTaxi: Good.
<Beldar> nicy, You seem to have been messing around in a way you should not and now want it fixed, but can't really explain what you have done, nor fix it yourself. ;)
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list   #What does that say?
<nicy> <Beldar   that's right
<der0b> Beldar, he made a mistake and doesn't know how to fix it.  spanking him for doing so isn't very helpful
<der0b> nicy, check your personal message, i'll give you a hand
<Beldar> der0b, They asked me why the questions and stated the facts.
<Beldar> I*
<BigTaxi> usr13: that gives me a readout of nvidia 'things'. want them all?
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list   |pastebinit  #Show us the URL
<BigTaxi> usr13 there is a clear difference- I have nvidia-173 and nvidia-304
<BigTaxi> can't, not this computer
<usr13> BigTaxi: So your goal is to uninstall them. Right?
<Beldar> der0b, I tried to disconnect with a fair I did not understand and still asked for help, read the dialogue.
<Beldar> was asked*
<BigTaxi> just to get it working... unistalling 304 doesnt work. I'm going to try 173, which i believe is proprietary
<usr13> BigTaxi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<kikjezrous> mind if i interrupt?
<BigTaxi> purge it all?
<usr13> BigTaxi: Yep
<der0b> beldar, i did read it, he's clearly having trouble communicating.  just telling him to run a command with root privs and to be careful isn't helpful.  i don't have anything else to say on the subject, i'll help him get his files back
<BigTaxi> unable to locate packages
<Beldar> kikjezrous, This is an open channel.
<usr13> BigTaxi: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update
<Grzy7316> so oddly enough creting a new install image using the startup disk creator and starting with nomodeset works to get me to a graphical environment :)
<kikjezrous> my kernel keeps randomly panicking; it seems graphically related based on the difficulty i had trying to find my drivers and the frequent graphical glitches i get moments before the kernel restarts.  additionally, xorg has always been a resource hog, but this has been the case on every machine i've built.  it's getting worse, with panics happening at least once a day. thoughts?
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Cool, I never use unetbootin myself, probably not the issue but glad you are rollin.
<BigTaxi> all updates are complete, except some for a game I don't play.
<BigTaxi> I've never installed them
<usr13> BigTaxi: You've never installed what?
<BigTaxi> just updates for the game doom. they are not the problem.
<usr13> BigTaxi: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Grzy7316> Beldar took me bloody long enough to get the image onto my server, as It is setup with no network acess at the moment because I have some highly sensitive business info on it.
<BigTaxi> unable to locate packages
<BigTaxi> nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<Beldar> ;)
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia* |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<BigTaxi> I can't send anything, I'm on my laptop and the problem is on my PC, which is restricted to the terminal
<shahan> how do i make powertop tunables permanent/
<shahan> ?
<Grzy7316> heres hoping that wiping the windows partition in my install doen't screw me over...
<kikjezrous> *raises glass with Grzy7316*
<Beldar> Grzy7316, It a uefi?
<Grzy7316> since tere seems to be no way to get to my uefi stuff without loading into windows
<Grzy7316> Beldar yes it is
<usr13> BigTaxi: This PC is connected to the internet.  Right?
<BigTaxi> yes
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Di you check that thread link I gave you from the ubuntu forums?
<Beldar> Did*
<usr13> BigTaxi: Good, now go to the PC and type "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia* |pastebinit"   #Hit enter, and shhow us resulting URL
<BigTaxi> oh,cool
<BigTaxi> ok
<usr13> BigTaxi: (Show us resulting URL here)
<Grzy7316> but booting with nomodeset seems to get me into a working environment. After I finish this only my gaming rig will be windows based
<Beldar> Grzy7316, You will still have a gpt partition table is all.
<kikjezrous> usr13: i suspect it is, unless he's on the irc from another machine.
<Grzy7316> kikjezrous I will raise a glass to you as well. I keep a biottle next to my workstations because of days like today where things refuse to install :)
<Grzy7316> yeah
<Beldar> Grzy7316, I would image that winodows first just to cover your booty, then do a efi install with a gpt table still there. I doubt it is impossible to do a dual boot just the correct way is needed is all.
<Beldar> I have no problem with removing windows just concerned.
<Grzy7316> Beldar I already have a backup image of the HDD. First thing I do when looking to convert a computer to linux
<Beldar> cool good job Grzy7316
<Grzy7316> I do work in IT for a living. Backup, Backup and backups of the backups
<Grzy7316> Beldar Especially when dealing with databases :P Its why I have 3 dummy servers for testing out new sql scripts and whatnot
<Beldar> I'm just an armchair user, but have some skills I clone and back that up to.
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<BigTaxi> sorry about that
<Grzy7316> Beldar I kinda stumbled into working IT. Used to be an armchair user myself back when I worked at bestbuy, then a guy came in and offered me a job because I helped his company get a good deal on hardware. I had to learn as I went
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Not surprised, many IT people are hired do to their skills not any certifications per-say, congrats.
<Beldar> due*
<usr13>  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<mdgeorge4153> hello
<Grzy7316> Beldar Yeah. Mind you, I didnt neccesarily have all the skills, just good google-fu and a fast learner
<mdgeorge4153> I just bought a humble bundle and am having trouble getting many of the binaries to work.  I think the issue is that they are 32 bit binaries, but I am running saucy 64 bit
<Beldar> ;)
<BigTaxi> IOError error socket error, errno-2 name or service not known
<mdgeorge4153> I guess I need to find and install the 32 bit dependencies manually, but I'm not sure how to find out what they are.
<mdgeorge4153> any suggestions?
<psusi> mdgeorge4153, ldd will tell you what libraries the binary is looking for
<BigTaxi> can i just type you what it tells me?
<mdgeorge4153> psusi: ldd tells me it's not a dynamically linked executable (although "file" begs to differ)
<usr13> BigTaxi: Yep
<usr13> BigTaxi: Type away.....
<BigTaxi> hahaha oh god i'm sorry i suggested that. what are you looking for
<usr13>  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<Beldar> Grzy7316, I used to be a chef, and always got a good laugh at the culinary school grads, not the same education as working under a 4 start chef as a mentor.
<BigTaxi> that just results in an error
<Beldar> star*
<usr13> BigTaxi: If pastebinit is not installed, install it:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BigTaxi> already newest version
<usr13>  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<psusi> mdgeorge4153, oh bother... well running it should give you an error saying what it can't find
<miceiken> Hi guys, I need some help on setting up my mail server. I'm supposed to use postfix, but I've stumbled onto a few problems, have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984772/
<LinuxPC> I'm looking for a certain person here. Their nickname here is, I think: xnox, something like that. My mind isn't what it used to be.
<BigTaxi> unless that line is something else,that's what I'm typing in.
<BigTaxi> right above backslash, right?
<psusi> miceiken, you apparently already have another mail server running
<usr13> BigTaxi: If you type:  "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list |pastebinit"   (without quotes), it will output to you a URL,  Show us that URL here so we can see.
<TJ-> LinuxPC: Dimitri? Try #ubuntu-devel, but he'll probably be asleep
<miceiken> how can I find what it is psusi?
<BigTaxi> i understand, thats exactly what i'm doing, and i get an error
<usr13> BigTaxi: What error do you get?
<BigTaxi> IOError [errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<LinuxPC> it is ok, I just really wanted to thank him for helping me get my Dual-boot and both new drives up and running with 2 different OS'es.
<psusi> miceiken, sudo netstat -l --tcp --program will list what programs are listening on what ports
<usr13> BigTaxi: df   #Show us  highest percentage
<BigTaxi> 78
<usr13> BigTaxi:  Which one is 78%?
<BigTaxi> sda5
<usr13> BigTaxi: What's the mount point?
<usr13> BigTaxi: Is it /  or /home/ or.....?
<LinuxPC> I will check back often until I see him again.
<usr13> BigTaxi: And 78%  is the highest number in the   Use%  collum?
<BigTaxi> yes, it is, and it's mounted in /media/movies
<miceiken> psusi, there's these two: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984795/ but I tried apt-get remove sendmail, they said there were no such packages installer
<miceiken> *d
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /etc/issue  #what does that say?
<BigTaxi> /etc/issue
<Neytiri> hi, how do i make ip tables rules come back after a reboot
<usr13> BigTaxi: (What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<BigTaxi> 13.04? precise
<usr13> BigTaxi: Sorry, I meant     cat /etc/issue
<BigTaxi> no such file or directory
<usr13> BigTaxi: Ubuntu 13.04 is EOL as of April 25, 2013
<BigTaxi> EOL?
<usr13> BigTaxi: End of life
<usr13> BigTaxi: But, here is what you can do.  Just uninstall those nvidia packages, (you know which ones they are).  Just use dpkg
<usr13> BigTaxi: dpkg -r nvidia-what-ever-the-name-is
<BigTaxi> ok
<usr13> BigTaxi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list
<usr13> BigTaxi: Look at the output  ^^^^ and use names less .list
<BigTaxi> uninstall everything and then what?
<usr13> BigTaxi: For instance:   sudo dpkg -r nvidia-common
<BigTaxi> i follow
<usr13> BigTaxi: And then upgrade
<BigTaxi> ok
<usr13> !eol | BigTaxi
<ubottu> BigTaxi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usr13> BigTaxi:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usr13> BigTaxi: In other words, if you uninstall the nvidia packages, it should be fixed so that you can boot into the Graphic User Interface again, and you can repair (upgrade) your EOL system from there
<BigTaxi> ok,cool
<miceiken> any idea psusi
<usr13> BigTaxi: Sorry, I must correct myself,  13.04 has been EOL since  January 27, 2014   (I gave the wrong date earlier.)
<BigTaxi> hopefully this all works
<BigTaxi> oh,well then I'm not too much of a dinosaur
<usr13> BigTaxi: Nothing wrong with being hopeful
<usr13> BigTaxi: Can I give you a word of advise?
<BigTaxi> of course
<usr13> BigTaxi: Well, actually, it is an acronym:
<usr13> BigTaxi:     LTS
<usr13> !lts | BigTaxi
<ubottu> BigTaxi: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<miceiken> sorry, back
<usr13> BigTaxi: (LTS is what I use.)
<BigTaxi> well, i did get my GUI back
<usr13> BigTaxi: Very good.
<BigTaxi> and on the splash it said 12.04
<BigTaxi> so I'm ok
<usr13> BigTaxi: 12.04?
<BigTaxi> yep
<BigTaxi> it looks very squished and not as crisp
<BigTaxi> i got rid of the prop driver
<usr13> BigTaxi: lsb_release -a
<usr13> BigTaxi:     ^^^^^^^^    What does that say?
<BigTaxi> 12.04.4 LTS
<usr13> Very good.
<usr13> BigTaxi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BigTaxi> ok
<BigTaxi> it says I'm on a laptop display?! on the pc?!
<usr13> BigTaxi: When that finishes, you can re-install the Nvidia proprietary driver (if you want).
<usr13> BigTaxi: Oh....
<usr13> Never mind.
<BigTaxi> at least it's u
<BigTaxi> p
<Neytiri> hi, how do i make ip tables rules come back after a reboot
<joshua> hello
<BigTaxi> thanks for the help, usr13
<Beldar> Neytiri, This a live enviroment?
<Guest15472> so whats up room
<ki7rw> i guess i need a good book and/or forum where i can get a better understanding of smtp
<psusi> miceiken, dpkg -S `which sendmail`
<Grzy7316> Beldar now I am installing vim from the command line, since booting seems to skip grub, so I am going to use vim to  edit the config fiel for it and see if I can pass that nomodeset parameter
<viamptor> im running amd a4 4300 APU which driver is best to use i tried the oss version at first and t was very glitchy so swiiched to the proprietary one thats in additional drivers
<viamptor> it works but the performance isnt too good
<Brightkill> oss?
<viamptor> open source
<usr13> nydel: You create a firewall script
<psusi> viamptor, then you have already answered your own question
<usr13> Neytiri: You create a firewall script
<usr13> nydel: Sorry, that was for Neytiri
<viamptor> well im not sure if the one directly from the vendor ie not in repos and difficult to install is worth it or not i guess is the real question
<psusi> viamptor, same thing in the repos
<psusi> only easier to install
<LinuxPC> does someone know the correct command line to find out what video driver I will need?
<usr13> Neytiri: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-using-ip-tables-on-ubuntu-12-04
<viamptor> really? i was under the impression amd may have newer /better driver than whats in repos
<usr13> LinuxPC: lspci
<LinuxPC> usr13: running now
<usr13> LinuxPC: lspci |pastebinit   #Send us URL and we will look at it too.
<Grzy7316> anybody know why my system skips grub? I need to tell my system to start with the nomodeset parameter
<Grzy7316> how would I do this without GRUB? I just go to a command line
<Beldar> Grzy7316, This on the install or live?
<Grzy7316> Beldar The install
<Beldar> Grzy7316, tap the shift key when powering on
<Beldar> that brings up grub on a single install on the HD
<usr13> LinuxPC: You could also install / use  jockey-gtk
<Grzy7316> that did not bring up grub. It went to the splash scvreen then a terminal
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Use the shift as if you were going to the bios power on and hold it down
<Beldar> power on then hold it down is what I mean
<LinuxPC> I'm still learning how to do those types of things, but i will tell you that it is a Raedon Xpress 200 Series
<viamptor> is there a ppa for catalyst/drivers ?
<Grzy7316> Beldar and when I try to edit my /etc/default/grub, I get a file that appears to be nothing but a bunch of ~
<Grzy7316> Beldar When I try to hold shift the machine powers off before doing anything
<LinuxPC> usr13: What is jockey-gtk?
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Hmm, the default grub file probably needs you to be not logged in but far enough in the boot, like from a tty, not sure on powering off with using the shift.
<usr13> Grzy7316: what are you trying to edit it with?
<Grzy7316> opened it with vim
<Grzy7316> Beldar openmed it with vim
<Beldar> Grzy7316, I suspect if you still have a got table, you have to have a efi boot partition didi you make one?
<Beldar> gpt*
<usr13> LinuxPC: "Jockey provides a user interface for configuring third-party drivers, such as the Nvidia and ATI fglrx X.org and various Wireless LAN kernel modules."
<Grzy7316> Beldar it boots fine, I have a terminal its just skipping past GRUB somehow
<LinuxPC> cool
<usr13> Grzy7316: file /etc/default/grub
<LinuxPC> usr13: I'm going to try that one.
<Beldar> Grzy7316, I only have a cursory knowledge of uefi and gpt though, I suspect thatb is part of the scenario, I know that does not help though.
<Grzy7316> usr13 it says ascii text
<Neytiri> thanks usr13
<Grzy7316> oddly enough when I type grub into the terminal, it says it is not installed, but when I try to apt-get grub it says it will be removed
<LinuxPC> usr13: I already had the program, I just didn't know it. I am using it now.
<Grzy7316> the one on my machine is currently grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-adm64-signed grub2common
<basketball> bazhang,  do you know about ubuntu touch
<Bobby_> Hi
<Bobby_> I'm looking for some assistance with regards to using HDMI through the computer to the TV for built in audio
<Bobby_> Currently its not working
<Bobby_> Is there anyone that could render me some assistance?
<basketball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teward> Bobby_, just ask your question to the channel in general
<basketball> !ask > Bobby_
<ubottu> Bobby_, please see my private message
<teward> basketball, no need to call it twice
<basketball> teward,  did the wrong thing first
<Bobby_> Sorry
<basketball> Bobby_,  its all good
<basketball> !ask > basketball
<ubottu> basketball, please see my private message
<LinuxPC> Bobby: If yours is anything like mine was, I had to get an audio cable that would connect from the pc to the tv.
<Bobby_> But the audio point on the tele is audio out only.
<Bobby_> If I dare say it, when I had a windows machine, the audio came through the HDMI straight away. I'm relatively new to Linux, is there not a driver to correct this feature?
<basketball> Bobby_,  where did you type your question
<LinuxPC> Bobby: does your tv have component plugs on the  back?
<basketball> LinuxPC,  what is her question
<Grzy7316> so i finally got the bloody grub file open in vim, how would I add a # to comment out a line?
<Bobby_> My question is - I have my Ubuntu computer connected to my TV, via HDMI. Currently no audio runs through it. I would like some help to correct this issue
<Bobby_> And I am a he.
<LinuxPC> Bobby: meaning red, pink, green, blue?
<Bobby_> Bobbie - is the female spelling
<basketball> sorry Bobby_
<psusi> Bobby_, HDMI doesn't have audio
<basketball> Grzy7316,  just type the #?
<psusi> err, wait... nevermind, that's DVI
<basketball> psusi,  yes it does
<Bobby_> There's green blue red
<psusi> too many acronyms ;)
<Bobby_> No worries basketball we live and learn :)
<basketball> Bobby_,  what version os
<Bobby_> 13.10 basketball
<LinuxPC> may sound funny to you, but get a cord that plugs toyou pc and goes to those colored switches on your tv and then re-boot the pc.
<LinuxPC> to your pc
<Bobby_> I've seen that before. Component to 3.5mm
<basketball> Bobby_,  if you are using an hdmi cable plug it into the hdmi spot?
<LinuxPC> yep, that is what i had to do, but now it works great
<Bobby_> basketball I'm connected now. HDMI lead to tele and computer
<basketball> Bobby_,  is it working
<Bobby_> Visual yes. Not audio
<basketball> Bobby_,  install the proprietary drivers for the graphics card on pc
<Bobby_> Ah
<Bobby_> Okay - are there specifically ones for Linux? Or are drivers for one, drivers for all? Forgive my stupidity
<Akiva-Mobile> does ubuntu intend on doing a unity 9?
<Akiva-Mobile> or is unity 8 basically here for quite awhile?
<puish> hope not
<LinuxPC> it is so much better playing my online games on 42 inches of screen now.
<Bobby_> basketball Okay - are there specifically ones for Linux? Or are drivers for one, drivers for all? Forgive my stupidity
<disss> hello! excuse me, i want install the alpha 2 of ubuntu 14.04 LTS, but i don't know if the distro will update automatic or when the stable ubuntu 14.04 come i must update manual? sry for my english!!!
<basketball> Bobby_,  i am going off of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662962
<basketball> !14.04 | disss
<ubottu> disss: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rawr1> Bobby_, What graphics card is the hdmi cable connected to?
<CaioDosAnjos> Is this IRC channel specifically for Ubuntu/Unity desktop or is the server version also supported?
<Beldar> CaioDosAnjos, This is ubuntu support, some server stuff is covered here, but there is #ubuntu-server if needed.
<basketball> Beldar,  i was just going to say that
<CaioDosAnjos> Beldar, thanks
<disss> yes i know when the release ubuntu 14.04, but i only ask if the alpha with update automatic to the stable version when the release come to 20th
<disss> thanks
<Beldar> !14.04 | disss
<ubottu> disss: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> disss, Yes upgrades make it the same as the release
<basketball> Beldar,  i already sent that to disss
<LinuxPC> Anyone: When 12.04 LTS reaches its end, Do you have stat completely over OR can you just upgrade to the next one that comes out??
<LinuxPC> my typing errors....jeesh.
<Beldar> LinuxPC, It has 5 years support, yhou can upgrade to another lts in that time scenario
<psusi> LinuxPC, you can upgrade to the next LTS
<_bluerabbit> LinuxPC you can upgrade
<LinuxPC> cool. that works for me.
<LinuxPC> I am learning a lot from the people on here and at the other channel #ubuntu-devel. I am somewhat of a newbie to linux. but am also an "old-school" PC repair tech from back in the 80's.
<basketball> Beldar,  why is simple scanner saying no scanners i added the printer
 * psusi is reminded of USRobotics modems for some reason
<Beldar> LinuxPC, mmm the 80's the mullet ruled
<LinuxPC> I have used many different types of OS'es
<LinuxPC> haha
<Beldar> ;)
<LinuxPC> how do you get those emoticons?
<psusi> it's just a semicolon and close parenthesis
<Guest65919> could somebody send me a file?
<wafflejock__> yeah emoticons are dependent on the client usually
<LinuxPC> :)
<LinuxPC> ok that worked
<psusi> I guess you are using a fancy client that substitutes an emoticon
<LinuxPC> chatzilla
<psusi> those of us who have used IRC since the 90s just have our brains programmed to reconize them ;)
<Beldar> what brains I have left
<wafflejock__> psusi: heh built in emoticon interpreter
<LinuxPC> Yeah, I still use the "ALT" commands in DOS to get these small pics
<edu_nieto_medina> i need to install ubuntu along my pre-installed windows 8...
<edu_nieto_medina> is there anyone who knowa the trick
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: you want to dual boot
<edu_nieto_medina> yes
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: no real trick to it just download and burn the install CD
<Beldar> !uefi | edu_nieto_medina patience is the trick
<ubottu> edu_nieto_medina patience is the trick: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: some people have had the UEFI problems ^ Beldar points out here
<psusi> wafflejock__, there is no install cd anymore... have to use dvd or usb flash drive
<wafflejock__> psusi: ah true used to saying install CD
<wafflejock__> DVD
<psusi> yea
<wafflejock__> you can use the minimal install CD
<wafflejock__> but not great for doin the full blown desktop and not really easy
 * psusi misses the alternate installer
<wafflejock__> used it to get xubuntu setup on some real old hardware though
<edu_nieto_medina> Beldar ive tried to install both in uefi..
<basketball> Beldar,  why is simple scanner saying no scanners i added the printer
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Here is a thread on uefi that considers different vendor versions, can be helpful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<edu_nieto_medina> but  the problem is that my ubuntu 13.10 doesnt  see my windows 8 already installed
<LinuxPC> I have found you guys to be the best help around when someone is learning the Linux OS. I alaways come here if I have problems. And I always het the help I need to get my pc on the right track.
<wafflejock__> hmm
<wafflejock__> LinuxPC: yeah there are quite a few great helpers around in here
<LinuxPC> wafflejock: Yeah, these guys and gals know how to do almost anything with Linux and thank god too, Cause I would be lost without them.
<edu_nieto_medina> ive read all thouse links provided..
<edu_nieto_medina> i understand the differnece btw bios and uefi
<wafflejock__> LinuxPC: for sure, any given part of Linux isn't usually too complicated but it's a lot to learn overall and since there's always new stuff coming out always more to learn
<edu_nieto_medina> but when i try to install ubuntu its when i get stuck...
<psusi> define "get stuck"
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: so Ubuntu just sees this as an empty disk or does it see the partition but not windows?
<edu_nieto_medina> i dont see the tipical option that says "install ubuntu alongside windows"
<LinuxPC> As before, I said, after 20 plus years of computer knowledge, You will always have more to learn. Computer learning is a Lifetime carrer.
<LinuxPC> career
<edu_nieto_medina> yes!! ubundu sees a total free space of 750 GB
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, You have not read those links, it clearly states to resize windows from it first leaving a unallocated space.
<edu_nieto_medina> i did that
<edu_nieto_medina> i shrunk
<edu_nieto_medina> 150gb
<edu_nieto_medina> for ubuntu
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, pastebin sudo parted -l
<edu_nieto_medina> hold on ill start my ubuntu live
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Have you backed up windows and made a recovery disc?
<edu_nieto_medina> yes
<Beldar> cool
<LinuxPC> I have noticed that in the terminal when you use the "get-apt" command, it is faster than using the software center to get the applications you want. Anyone know why?
<edu_nieto_medina> Model: ATA VBOX HARDDISK (scsi)
<edu_nieto_medina> Disk /dev/sda: 21.7GB
<edu_nieto_medina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<edu_nieto_medina> Partition Table: msdos
<edu_nieto_medina> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<edu_nieto_medina>  1      1049kB  20.6GB  20.6GB  primary   ext4            boot
<edu_nieto_medina>  2      20.6GB  21.7GB  1072MB  extended
<edu_nieto_medina>  5      20.6GB  21.7GB  1072MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)
<usr13> edu_nieto_medina: You call that pastebin?
<edu_nieto_medina> whats a pastebin?
<usr13> !pastebin | edu_nieto_medina
<ubottu> edu_nieto_medina: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> !pastebinit | edu_nieto_medina
<DF3D2> s
<ubottu> edu_nieto_medina: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxPC> usr13: how do you use "pasteBin"???
<LinuxPC> nevermind
<wafflejock__> LinuxPC: yeah just go to the site there's tools to directly pastebin too think it's called patebinit
<LinuxPC> yeah, found it.
<wafflejock__> oh heh didn't see usr13 had dropped that too
<edu_nieto_medina> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<usr13> http://www.moleberry.com/man/p/pastebinit.1.html
<rcw2> i went into muon, and searched for chromium, and it said 'upgradable'.  i figured the OS was doing this automatically for something like chromium.
<edu_nieto_medina> i use windows
<rcw2> why is this?
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: you can just go to the site and paste into the box there then
<LinuxPC> Who-is ubottu?
<usr13> !ubottu | LinuxPC
<ubottu> LinuxPC: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wafflejock__> LinuxPC: just an IRC bot program
<wafflejock__> LinuxPC: helps for stuff that gets asked a lot and you can directly message it to get info
<LinuxPC> okay dokay. Seen that right after I posted it.
<usr13> funny how that works....
<LinuxPC> yep it is
<LinuxPC> only kind of robot i have ever used was one that was built to run side-by-side connected to a PC.
<LinuxPC> Remember: "OLD SCHOOL"
<LinuxPC> that's me
<wafflejock__> LinuxPC: you may want to check out the ubuntu-offtopic channel for people to just chat with since this room is reserved for support stuff... I personally don't care but you may get some of the admins upset eventually
<wafflejock__> !ot > LinuxPC
<ubottu> LinuxPC, please see my private message
<edu_nieto_medina> i think i did pastebin sucessfully?
<edu_nieto_medina> can you see?
<wabs> edu_nieto_medina: What is the link?
<edu_nieto_medina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6985018/
<edu_nieto_medina> never donde that sorry
<edu_nieto_medina> not sure what am doing
<wabs> edu_nieto_medina: You got it man.  Its up there :P
<edu_nieto_medina> cool!!
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: yeah really useful when your helping or getting help with computer stuff... if you do programming jsfiddle.net or plnkr.co are good for showing web dev stuff
<edu_nieto_medina> cool!!
<edu_nieto_medina> can you see whats wrong in my partition in there?
<wafflejock__> edu_nieto_medina: you will probably have better luck working with Beldar or others here since I'm not personally familiar with the UEFI setup, it looks like you have the partitions setup okay to me though
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, It looks like you have ubuntu on sda is this a SSD?
<jephir> Anyone know why the installer won't let me continue if I enter Montreal as my city? http://i.stack.imgur.com/x4sjx.png
<Guest92028> ubuntu phone
<Guest92028> ubuntu phone irc network
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, That command is only showing one HD 21.7 gigis in size.
<xangua> !touch | Guest92028
<ubottu> Guest92028: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Beldar> gigs*
<DF3D2> Hi I have a machine with nvidia card / nvidia drivers in it, I want to remove the nvidia drivers and install an AMD card. Whats the best way to remove all traces of nvidia ?
<Beldar> jephir, Try just clicking in that general area Montreal may not be the reference
<edu_nieto_medina> what that does mean Beldar
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, I asked two questions, however I think your asking about the second one the single HD. It means the second HD is not showing if you have one.
<edu_nieto_medina> Beldar i have only one hard drive of 750 GB
<jephir> Beldar, it seems that if I click anywhere within Quebec Canada, the button stays grayed out. I can click on anywhere else and the button becomes enabled. Is ubuntu disabled in Quebec?
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Really and you ran sudo parted -l on the?
<edu_nieto_medina> Beldar whats the other rquestion
<edu_nieto_medina> yes... but on my virtual box ubuntu 12.04
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, edu_nieto_medina, It looks like you have ubuntu on sda is this a SSD? was the first question, or is this the usb?
<edu_nieto_medina> i havent install ubuntu yet... i have only windows 8 running on this laptop..
<DF3D2> Hi I have a machine with nvidia card / nvidia drivers in it, I want to remove the nvidia drivers and install an AMD card. Whats the best way to remove all traces of nvidia ? I can't seem to find what package is providing the drivers
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Ah, we need that run on a live or on a install on the HD not the virtual. I'm a little confused as to why you would run that command from a virtual in relation to what I assume is a full dual boot install on the HD.
<edu_nieto_medina> and i have virtual box where i run ubuntu 12.04 where i just enter that commad
<edu_nieto_medina> ill get another laptop then.. so i can try..
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Uefi is not an area that I'm real up on, my help here was to confirm with that command what the HD looks like, since as of now it looks fully unallocated on ubuntu.
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Another laptop, the command is for being run on the computer your trying to install on, see last post by me.
<edu_nieto_medina> yes.. i get it...
<Grzy7316> so I managed to get some graphicl environment to appear, as I now have a KDE login screen, but when I try to login with my password the screen flashes black for a few seconds, then goes back to the login screen asking for my password. Any idea what could be causing this?
<edu_nieto_medina> another laptop to run my mirc.
<Grzy7316> to get a graphical environment, I installed the fglrx package
<edu_nieto_medina> so i cant try with you..
<edu_nieto_medina> thanks Beldar
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Cool, usually when you have resized windows and left a unallocated in a uefi you should be able to install to that space. However it may be a manual install using the something other option, just a guess here.
<edu_nieto_medina> i try this tomorrow im running out of time now
<edu_nieto_medina> yes... even when i see in windows 150 gb unallocated...
<edu_nieto_medina> when i run ubuntu 13.10 and choose "somethingelse"
<edu_nieto_medina> ubuntu only sees 750 GB unallocated
<edu_nieto_medina> so i assume it will ersase everything
<quileman> hola
<quileman> que tal
<Grzy7316> I can log in in command line, and I can get to the login screen. I have no idea what is going on
<Beldar> !es | quileman
<ubottu> quileman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Beldar> edu_nieto_medina, Yeah, not sure here, I would think it would show correct in the manual area,
<quileman> alguien habla español
<quileman> yo sou de chile
<Beldar> quileman, This is an english channel.
<Grzy7316> Beldar so I was able to get a graphical login screen by using the proprietart driver, but it wont let me get past the login screen. Any ideas?
<Beldar> Grzy7316, Not sure really.
<Grzy7316> its very bizarre
<co-XZist> is there a squashfs channel ?
<ian> hey yall
<ian> need some help
<Guest15840> test
<Beldar> Guest15840, we see you state the issue to the channel.
<Guest15840> how do i reverse this https://fixubuntu.com/
<Guest15840> cant use web search in unity anymore such as wiki search etc
<Bray90820> How would i use rm to remove a file called -r
<Beldar> Guest15840, Not buying into fud and running commands not needed would help.
<Bray90820> If i actually do rm -r it thinks it's an option
<YourBestFriend> rm "-r"
<co-XZist> Bray90820: I had the same issue..ever figured it out tho
<YourBestFriend> wait
<YourBestFriend> rm - "-r" maybe
<co-XZist> Ijust deleted it in graphic mode
<Bray90820> co-XZist: i am using ssh so that's not an option for me
<wabs> Guest15840: DId you turn off web search in the security and privacy?
<Grzy7316> i DONT WANT TO HAVE TO USE WINDOWS ON THIS COMPUTER :(
<Grzy7316> sorry for caps
<Bray90820> YourBestFriend: nether of those worked
<co-XZist> -r in quotes doesnt work either
<Guest15840> wabs: nope its on
<Bray90820> co-XZist: that is correct
<YourBestFriend> sorry, I meant --
<YourBestFriend> rm -- -r
<YourBestFriend> Bray90820: is it working now?
<Guest15840> Beldar: any hindsight about this?
<Bray90820> YourBestFriend: thank you that worked
<YourBestFriend> np
<co-XZist> YourBestFriend: I tried it.. doesnt work. I get "cannot remove '-r': is a directory "
<co-XZist> :(
<YourBestFriend> is -r a directory or a file?
<co-XZist> directory
<YourBestFriend> then it's
<YourBestFriend> rm -r -- -r
<co-XZist> oohh
<co-XZist> hold on I'll try
<co-XZist> :O
<co-XZist> it worked
<co-XZist> thanks mayn :D
<YourBestFriend> Guest15840: you'll have multiple things to check
<dmarr> https://gist.github.com/marr/92d066350845a046d990 <-- when i try to sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<YourBestFriend> Guest15840: first, can you install this? sudo apt-get install unity-lens-shopping
<YourBestFriend> actually, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Guest15840> 13.10
<YourBestFriend> then hold on
<YourBestFriend> let me check something
<Guest15840> k thx and yes i have it
<YourBestFriend> try this:
<YourBestFriend> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "[]"
<YourBestFriend> next: "sudo nano /etc/hosts" and delete the lines which contain "ubuntu.com"
<Beldar> YourBestFriend, Try to preface answer to others with their nicks. ;)
<YourBestFriend> ok
<Guest15840> beldar: i didnt missed him
<Guest15840> Cc
<LinuxPC> ok folks...In Ubuntu 12.04 on my wifes laptop...Her update manager says that it has 18 updates and when I click it to install the updates. A window opens that says: "Requires installation of untrusted packages"...What do I need to do, so that it will let me update?
<Guest15840> yourbestfriend: done
<Guest15840> yeah it was the proxy
<Guest15840> thx
<LinuxPC> Nevermind...I forgot to update the cache first. It is working now.
<LinuxPC> thanks anyway.
<Gus> Good Evening, I have a question about the Ubuntu after-installation, can anyone help?
<dmarr> debug1: Entering interactive session.
<dmarr> Write failed: Broken pipe
<dmarr> right after authenticating with ssh -v i getthis error ^
<jeff_> hello
<Gus> I just installed Ubuntu and I have windows, I got a Failed error on the end of the ubuntu install and when i boot, it goes straight to windows 7 instead of the bootloader to let me choose, how can i fix this?
<Beldar> Gus, State the issue to the channel for help.
<Gus> thanks Beldar
<Gus> is there a windows bootloader that i can select which OS to run? or is there a Linux one?
<Beldar> Gus, This a install on a partition not a wubi?
<Gus> yes, install, now I have Windows on Drive C: and Ubuntu on drive F:
<Beldar> Gus, Hmm drive F a linux ext4 should not show in windows does it?
<Gus> no, it does not show in windows!!
<Beldar> Gus, Can you boot the live install cd/usb so we can run a few things?
<Nautilus> i'm setting up a CA for SSL, and wonder if I should do that as root?
<Gus> yes, but i will be disconnected from this chat and from windows, I am on windows right now
<Grzy7316> so now its more bizarre
<Gus> the only problem is that when i installed and it was going to install the grub (i believe)
<Grzy7316> apparantly I can start a kde session as a guest. but not as myself
<Beldar> Gus, You need to be on the live to get to more info so we can help is all.
<Gus> it made me choose where to install the bootloader and I tried all the options and none worked
<Beldar> Gus, Has this computer ever had W8 on it?
<Gus> no
<Gus> looks all I need Beldar is a bootloader for windows and linux
<Beldar> Gus, If a msdos which is what has been used until W8 came out, the sdX would be where grub went X is the HD letter, no partitions
<Beldar> Gus, grub the linux bootloader is that.
<Gus> I tried
<Gus> can i download GRUB on my windows and install it?
<Beldar> Gus, well without you on the live cd/usb we are dead in the water is all.
<Beldar> Gus, no you cannot install grub from windows
<Gus> okay, so if i boot from the live dvd, what option i select, install or try ubuntu?
<Beldar> Gus, You might just try installing again, an error and no grub menu suggests problems that may be fixable, but easier fixed with a good install.
<Gus> Beldar, I got something called Boot repair, but no sucess, is it me? or should i try again, i had to write some lines on terminal but the terminal never started on boot-repair!!
<Beldar> Gus, did you run bootrepair, if you did the bootinfo summary url is gold, post it.
<Gus> okay thanks a lot and c-ya soon Beldar, have a good night!!
<Gus> Be safe all
<Gus> good night
<Beldar> Gus, you to.
<SailorR> how can I see the progress of my download
<SailorR> in ubuntu
<kikjezrous> ubuntu doesn't download stuff.
<kikjezrous> are you talking about firefox, chrominum, software center, etc?
<SailorR> firefo
<kikjezrous> ^ which one
<SailorR> x
<kikjezrous> oh,
<SailorR> im downloading an iso image
<kikjezrous> about:downloads
<kikjezrous> or, you know, the little download arrow on the toolbar.
<kikjezrous> which version of firefox are you running?
<SailorR> thx
<SailorR> no idea
<SailorR> but i found it
<kikjezrous> hehe, good work
<Nautilus> can anyone tell me what causes this?   "mkdir: cannot create directory `ABC': Read-only file system"  I'm logged in as root, though it's been 2 months since I logged in (VPS)
<DaveVE3> can you make a directory in a terminl using command line?
<Nautilus> mkdir
<Nautilus> oh me? That's what I'm doing
<Nautilus> I'm going to try rebooting the VPS
<kikjezrous> my kernel keeps randomly panicking; it seems graphically related based on the difficulty i had trying to find my drivers and the frequent graphical glitches i get moments before the kernel restarts.  additionally, xorg has always been a resource hog, but this has been the case on every machine i've built.  it's getting worse, with panics happening at least once a day. thoughts?
<dmarr> seems i have to disable sftp for ssh to work- otherwise get bad chroot on my homedir
<Nautilus> daveve3: ah, the disk had some kind of error, I had to hit F at boot time to fix it. Is there a way I can find out if anything is now messed up?
<Nautilus> should I be making my SSL CA and certs from root or a regular user?
<pvl1> i have this weird issue where unmute on my keyboard doesnt work. i know the problem is in part that i have multiple outputs for my surround sound
<kikjezrous> get indicator-sound-switcher
<kikjezrous> the reason why is the sound is being pumped though something that the volume isn't controlling.
<kikjezrous> you could change it though the gnome control panel, but that's slow and annoying.
<kikjezrous> the program i just listed will do it, but it sits in the dash, so quicker access.
<kikjezrous> open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install indicator-sound-switcher
<kikjezrous> you may have to restart unity, i'm not sure.
<kikjezrous> *or gnome or whatever.
<pvl1> kikjezrous: the thing is that im on lubuntu, and furthermore i only see indicator-sound
<kikjezrous> ooooh.
<pvl1> think itll work anyway?
<kikjezrous> *shrugs* worth a try
<pvl1> perhaps i should head over to #lubuntu at some point
<pvl1> well ill let you know in a minute
<pvl1> the volume works fine, just muting
<Diplomatico> Hello, since my upgrade to 13.10, the keyboard some key shortcuts and key layout changed, how do I set it back to normal?
<pvl1> idk if the play pause works tho
<Kalapanit^> hello how can i set the reverse dns of my vps ip ? can anyone teach me?
<kikjezrous> pvl1:  yeah, head over there.  i'm just now getting into lubuntu.
<Diplomatico> I've already tried going to keyboard on system settinges.
<dmarr> cant get network up in a vagrant instance of phusion open ubuntu
<pvl1> kikjezrous: i think its done by editing  ~/.config/openbox$ gedit lubuntu-rc.xml
<Lord-Ragnarock> Howdy! :)
<Lord-Ragnarock> Anybody here familiar with ibus and xmodmap?
<kikjezrous> pvl1: I'll keep that for future reference, thanks.
<dmarr> root@ubuntu-12:/home/vagrant# sudo service networking start
<dmarr> networking stop/waiting
<pvl1> kikjezrous: no prob. however the entire issue is that my channels seem to be joined, rather than seperate muting one mutes all. ill dig into this
<kikjezrous> pvl1:  interesting, i've never had that happen to me before.  don't ubuntu and lubuntu share pulseaudio, or is that one of the changed defs?
<pvl1> kikjezrous: i think theyre ultimately the same except for WM, er DM. so you are correct in that
<kikjezrous> how deep does the act of muting the speakers go; is it os level, application level, or hardware/nearly hardware level?
<pvl1> methinks that its userspace access to kernelspace via module
<Lord-Ragnarock> I guess I might just ask away .__.;; I know how to use xmodmap to make my Caps key  (keycode 66) input F13, and have set ibus to change the keyboard layout upon receiving F13 input. But it seems every time I switch the layout my xmodmap command reverts, and Caps Lock goes back to the state I set it to (inactive/doesn't light up) Does anyone have a clue to fix this? :D
<Lord-Ragnarock> *More like work around it. I phrase things oddly.
<mogaj> How to open port 80 only for name based virtual hosts?
<kikjezrous> Lord-Ragnarock: do you have an idea of how to do that through the terminal?
<Lord-Ragnarock> Kinda. xmodmap -e 'keycode 66 = F13' is what I've been running at the moment to test things out.
<kikjezrous> if that works well, just pull up startup programs and run that command.
<Diplomatico> Hello, I press alt + `  and it shows the window switcher instead of typing this symbol : ⅼ
<kikjezrous> however, i wouldn't know what to do when the layout changes without a reboot.
<kikjezrous> Diplomatico: that's a keyboard shortcut.
<Diplomatico> How do I change it??
<kikjezrous> gimme a sec, i'm going to google that.
<Diplomatico> I hvent seen it on settings
<Diplomatico> ok
<Lord-Ragnarock> Well, it does work, but only once. I switch layouts, Caps goes back to null state, and I have to re-type the command :(
<Bray90820> How would i create a file that would be loaded when the finger command is entered
<kikjezrous> Lord-Ragnarock: yeah, i know that feeling.  i've got to run some brscan stuff if i want to scan every time after my network resets, which is often.
<Lord-Ragnarock> Ah o.o
<kikjezrous> Diplomatico: what version/distro of ubuntu are you running?
<Diplomatico> 13.10
<kikjezrous> 'cause you should just be able to type 'keyboard shortcuts' into the dash...
<kikjezrous> ...and find your options?
<pvl1> methinks that its userspace access to kernelspace via module
<pvl1> kikjezrous: ^
<Diplomatico> I can't find that shortcut.
<Lord-Ragnarock> I might try to put this into a .xmodmap file that runs at startup. Not confident it'll be different tho xD
<kikjezrous> pvl1: okay.
<kikjezrous> Diplomatico: huh.
<Diplomatico> Yeah.
<Lord-Ragnarock> huh... I found a .xinputrc in my home folder. Anyone know the function of that?
<kikjezrous> Diplomatico: just to satiate my doubt about your situation, go to system setting for me, no?
<kikjezrous> *settings
<leugim> hello ragnarok
<Diplomatico> I'm already there...
<leugim> i'm ragnar lothbrok
<kikjezrous> go to keyboard. :P
<pvl1> reboot
<Diplomatico> Done.
<kikjezrous> and is there not a 'Shortcuts' tab?
<Diplomatico> Yes.
<Diplomatico> But I can't find the shortcut I want to get rif of.
<Andres123> Hi, I need help with my Nvidia drivers!
<kikjezrous> aaaaah.
<Diplomatico> rid
<kikjezrous> yeah, the normal panel isn't going to work for that.
<Diplomatico> To me?
<Diplomatico> Kikjezrous?
<kikjezrous> Diplomatico: yeah, let me keep playing around on my rig.
<kikjezrous> brb
<Diplomatico> Alright.Just try if you have the same results as me typing alt + `
<Diplomatico> You know, the key just below the ESC
<kikjezrous> yeah, i know - i use the shortcut regularly.
<Diplomatico> The characters on that key are ~ and `
<Diplomatico> I just want to type the I
<Diplomatico> You know the vertical slash
<kikjezrous> |?
<kikjezrous> the pipe?
<Diplomatico> That ones
<Diplomatico> hahaha
<kikjezrous> isn't that above the forward slash?
<kikjezrous> \|
<Diplomatico> Not working for me...
<kikjezrous> bizarre.
<kikjezrous> what keyboard config are you using?
<Diplomatico> Yes, and before the upgrade this didn't happen.
<Diplomatico> UK english.
<kikjezrous> you and Lord-Ragnarock should get together, you'll have fun.
<Lord-Ragnarock> Heh? o.o
<kikjezrous> damn, my left ctrl key is falling off.
<Diplomatico> You are losing control...
<Diplomatico> (expecting spontaneous laughter)
<Lord-Ragnarock> My "End" key isn't much better :)
<kikjezrous> :D
<kikjezrous>  /r/dadjokes
<kikjezrous> Diplomatico: bad news.
<Lord-Ragnarock> Had this machine since my 16th birthday in 2009 xD
<Diplomatico> What???
<kikjezrous> looks like this is a confirmed bug in 13.04-10, number 874734.
<Diplomatico> What???
<kikjezrous> recently reopened after being fixed for 11.10
<Diplomatico> Give me the link!
<Diplomatico> Please.
<kikjezrous> sorry about that, i'll keep looking for workarounds.
<kikjezrous> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/874734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 874734 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt-Backtick Keyboard Shortcut Can Not Be Disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Diplomatico> You always have the character map, but it's a pain.
<kikjezrous> yeah.
<Diplomatico> So at least I know it's a unity issue.
<kikjezrous> if it's just a normal pipe character, couldn't you just mess around with our keyboard mapping?
<kikjezrous> *you
<kikjezrous> *your
<Diplomatico> Ok, all I needed was that sign to pastebin some output about OTHER issues on my ubuntu...But I'll leave that for another day...
<Diplomatico> It's always the problem of the problem...
<kikjezrous> hold on, gimme a sec.
<Diplomatico> Ok.
<kikjezrous> you coooould try playing around in your /org/compiz/integrated/ folder.
<kikjezrous> let me try, i'll post results.
<kikjezrous> yeah, hard to do serious grepping without |.
<Diplomatico> Mmm, won't try it , to be honest...
<Diplomatico> I'll wait for the bug to be solved.Or, switch to another OS!
<kikjezrous> D:
<kikjezrous> arch
<kikjezrous> or you know, just ditch unity...
<Diplomatico> So far, ubuntu is not working for me...
<Diplomatico> Buggy all the time.
<kikjezrous> sad to hear.
<Diplomatico> Not just unity, I have a pen drive with lubuntu in it , and it's not that great either.
<kikjezrous> eh, lubuntu has its place.
<Diplomatico> Yeah...
<kikjezrous> but that's not in mainstream usage.
<kikjezrous> i'm about to put it on some school 'machines' with ~512 mb ram.
<kikjezrous> half pleased, half guilty.
<Diplomatico> Yeah I run it on a netbook...
<Diplomatico> With no HDD
<kikjezrous> ._.
<kikjezrous> oy.
<Diplomatico> Ok, Kik, thank you, I don't think I'll change ubuntu any time soon, in fact I'll be back...See you!!
<kikjezrous> see you.
<pvl1> kikjezrous: i found a solution. its a reported bug, if u still care lol
<Bray90820> prob not but would i use "make -f" to make a file
<Bray90820> nevermind
<Raptors> http://fundraiser.pitivi.org/
<Beldar> !spam | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: Please don't spam
<Raptors> How is that spam?
<Beldar> Raptors, It is and we should not have to explain
<Raptors> It's pitivi...
<Beldar> Raptors, This is ubuntu support period.
<nokiabot> how to boot ubuntu quik on a netbook
<Gus> Beldar, are you there?
<Beldar> Gus, yes
<Beldar> nokiabot, Can you define quik?
<Gus> Hi, okay, after trying many things, no solution, but, i got the systeminfo file, can you look it up and maybe find the problem?
<firiuz> Hi everyone. Anyone ever seeing this bug? http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=d167033
<Gus> the site is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6985372
<Gus> if you can, of course
<Gus> thanks
<CarlFK> how do I find a volume's uuid so I can use that in fstab?
<firiuz> @Jason_L : sudo blkid
<nokiabot> it takes 1+ minute to boot
<firiuz> Sory @CarlFK
<CarlFK> firiuz: bingo.  thanks
<Beldar> Gus, I would post that link on the bootrepiar developers thread. There are people on the forums focused on uefi they really are your best help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Gus> okay, thanks a lot and good night, thanks Beldar. Bye!
<Beldar> Gus, Good luck and take it easy
<TorrentThis> What software will allow me to sync movies on my iPad
<Beldar> nokiabot, Is that an answer to my question?
<baus>  /msg nickserv identify LikeABaus
<Gus> no luck on the forum Beldar, i got to fix this somehow my friend!
<Gus> maybe someone here can help too
<Gus> what is uefi anyways?
<Beldar> Gus, You have to post there and wait for an answer. I would not mess with it to be honest that thread is your best help.
<tobby> need help
<Gus> what is uefi?
<Beldar> !uefi | gus
<ubottu> gus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tobby> how to install manual printers driver
<tobby> hp laserjet p1505
<Beldar> Gus, UEFI/gpt is a file system/partitioning that is different than what most of us here know, this is not the best place for it to be honest.
<Beldar> for help on it that is
<Beldar> Gus, what you appear to have is not necessarily a uefi setup, but the sda HD is 3 terrabytes, making it a gpt setup.
<tobby> beldar would you anwer my question on 11:18 nd 11:19
<Beldar> tobby, open printers and have it look for drivers.
<tobby> i search whole of it, but it never mentions my printer driver
<tobby> it mentions different printer driver that is surely no capable of my printer
<cfhowlett> tobby, does it mention the hp 150* family of printers?  one of those may work
<tobby> yes , sure but dosent shows p1505
<tobby> sorry but it shows p2..models
<cfhowlett> 150* family?  ANY of them
<tobby> no..
<cfhowlett> 1400?  1300?
<tobby> from p family?
<Beldar> tobby, a post on this thread mentions hplip http://askubuntu.com/questions/131754/hp-laserjet-p1505-doesnt-work-after-update-to-ubuntu-12-04
<cornernote> hi, i have an ubuntu server and it doesnt send cron output to an external email account
<cfhowlett> !server|cornernote,
<ubottu> cornernote,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cornernote> in "crontab -e" MAILTO=me@my.com
<tobby> thanks brother...
<cornernote> but it gets sent to root
<tobby> i am on it..it mentioned me to download 20.1 mb file and i did it ..
<cornernote> cfhowlett, thanks, i'll try #ubuntu-server
<Gus> Hi Beldar, I just saw your message, the thing is that the Ubuntu is installed on a 400Gb drive, not the 3Tb drive
<Beldar> Gus, sure, and that drive shows gpt like the two others. It looks kinda messed up to be honest, I would use that thread to fix this, I can appreciate a need to fix it.
<Beldar> I know nothing about lvm especially on a gpt HD
<DaveVE3> toby.............  10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?cc=us&lc=en&product=3435668
<Gus> okay, that is fine and i just posted the thread on the forum
<Gus> again thanks
<tobby> beldar..i opened the terminal and wrote down whatever told.
<tobby> its shows me something huge going on
<Beldar> Gus, No problem look for oldfred to help you.
<mikealfa92> my x-server stopped working :(
<Beldar> tobby, This is outside my area to be honest, I just happened to find a thread associatte is all.
<Beldar> associated*
<OhHeyItsLou> hello
 * DF3D2 is proud of him self he moved from a bigger hdd to a smaller ssd without reinstalling or using any GUI apps.
<tobby> yup. :) beldar
<mikealfa92> hello lou
<OhHeyItsLou> how's everyone
<tobby> f9 lou
<mikealfa92> f9 here too
<Beldar> !tmi | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Beldar> ;)
<tobby> are you all official ?
<Beldar> OhHeyItsLou, Do you ned support?
<OhHeyItsLou> Beldar, nope
<Beldar> need*
<tobby> hahahahha
<Beldar> OhHeyItsLou, Cool this is not chat, however #ubuntu-offtopic is.
<tobby> wer r u from beldar
<DF3D2> Beldar, dont be a douche bag
<DF3D2> it was ubuntu related
<DF3D2> your comment was not necessary
<Beldar> !attitude | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<DF3D2> Beldar, suck my dick dude, you didn't have to be a douche bag
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<makara> hi. I stupidly did rm -rf * in a directory
<felisfcatus> uh oh
<makara> I know recovering will be difficult if not impossible, but how can I see what I deleted?
<cfhowlett> makara, reinstall
<makara> its my download directory
<makara> i just need to see what I deleted
<felisfcatus> makara: you better turn off the pc now. boot a live disk and run testdisk
<makara> testdisk, that can recover?
<felisfcatus> makara: if recovery isnt that important, just install testdisk on the system and run then
<makara> i'm not even going to shutdown
<felisfcatus> makara: yup, as long as that part of the disk isnt overwritten yet
<makara> bye!
<Beldar> tobby, Trafalmadore
<Beldar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tralfamadore
<DF3D2> Beldar, tmi
<DF3D2> no one cares
<cfhowlett> !ot|beldar
<ubottu> beldar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> cfhowlett, In the words of eddie Murphy as gumby "Otay"
<mikealfa92> cheeni has a question for u guys
<cylonship> I need some serious help. Im mot even joking
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Donskoy> hello I'm trying to install kvm anyone available?
<cfhowlett> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Donskoy> This command I'm stuck
<Donskoy> cat /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities
<Donskoy> it replies with cat: /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities: No such file or directory
<Donskoy> cfhowlett, what can I do about that?
<cfhowlett> Donskoy, I only know that resource - no experience.  sorry.
<cylonship> I proceeded to upgrade ubuntu 12 to 13 and the installation weny wrong. Now when i boot my pc i cannot use my keyboard or mouse. How do i fix this
<Shed-34046> how do i enable Stereo mix on ubuntu 13.10?
<Donskoy> cfhowlett, thanks
<dmarr> why wouldnt i be able to start networking on a vagrant vm? its using nat
<Donskoy> anyone know about kvm?
<Lord-Ragnarock> cylonship: I can't help fix the problem, but I can get you to a spot where you can start using a terminal.
<Ben64> cylonship: 12.what to 13.what
<Shed-34046> hello?
<Shed-34046> how do i use stereo mix on ubuntu? :(
<cfhowlett> !patience|Shed-34046,
<ubottu> Shed-34046,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lord-Ragnarock> Just hit ctrl+alt and an F-kay between 1 and 6 :)
<cylonship> 12 10 to 13.10
<Ben64> cylonship: ok, how did you do that upgrade
<xangua> cylonship: so you did a clean install of ubuntu 13.10¿
<cylonship> Through the software center
<Ben64> software center does no go from 12.10 to 13.10
<cylonship> No Angus
<cylonship> It let me do zo. The prompt came up and i followed it
<Ben64> can you boot into recovery mode
<cylonship> Yes i can but i have no mouse or kb access
<Ben64> even in recovery?
<cylonship> Right
<Ben64> try a different keyboard
<cylonship> I only have one. Im ircing on my phone roght now
<Ben64> then i don't know what to tell you. if you can't input any commands theres nothing to do
<cylonship> I can drop to root mode in recovery but i dont know what to do from there
<Ben64> you said keyboard didn't work
<cylonship> My keyboard works until the gui comes up
<Ben64> :|
<cylonship> Sorru. Jusy clarified
<cylonship> Host
<cylonship> Ughhh
<cylonship> Gonna restart into root
<rezan> hi
<cylonship> Okay im in recovery mode with root access
<rezan> hz
<cylonship> What should i do now. Terminal is up
<rezan> hi i want to send email from terminal ..can you help me ou t??
<rezan> hi i want to send email from terminal ..can you help me ou t??
<ompal> rezan: mail  user@ip/domain
<Ben64> cylonship: ok, pastebin the output from the following command:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; cat /etc/issue; cat /etc/apt/sources.list; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<cylonship> i cant pastebin because im ircing from my phone
<Ben64> pastebin from your computer...
<cylonship> I cant....my computer is single boot ubuntu and i cant boot into it
<Ben64> what? paste it from ubuntu?
<Beldar> !pastebinit | cylonship
<ubottu> cylonship: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cylonship> Okay i think im being misunderstood....
<cylonship> Im in a recovery mode root terminal with no network access on my pc
<Ben64> then plug a network cable in...
<felisfcatus> lol...
<cylonship> It is plugged in
<cylonship> I just pinged yahoo and the resultbis unknown jost
<Toadstool2> anyone try getting livecode to work on ubuntu?
<cylonship> Host
<Toadstool2> i cant seem to install live code
<Toadstool2> it says exiting on signal 11
<cylonship> No one here seems to understand what my problem is. If i could just apt-get my way to a fix i would have already
<Beldar> !details | Toadstool2
<ubottu> Toadstool2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> cylonship, No one has apt-get instructed you, we understand your problem.
<jfs8d32> minitube dont work what can be wrong
<Ben64> cylonship: nobody understands your problem because you can't give us any information at all
<Toadstool2> i have a problem with livecode, im running ubuntu 13.10, when i try to install the setup i get the following output....
<Beldar> Toadstool2, That all has meant nothing so far.
<Toadstool2> /home/home/Downloads/LiveCodeCommunityInstaller-6_5_0-Linux.x86 exiting on signal 11
<Ben64> you should contact them then, that doesn't appear to be an ubuntu package
<cylonship> My system is broken. I dont have the mesns to pastebin the info
<Toadstool2> i have already set the file permissions to execute
<Ben64> cylonship: ok, then download 13.10 and install it fresh
<Toadstool2> oh one more thing
<Toadstool2> im running ubuntu-gnome
<Toadstool2> not sure if that makes a huge difference
<Toadstool2> has anyone else tried livecode?
<Ben64> Toadstool2: you should contact whoever makes that
<Beldar> Toadstool2, Live code is 3rd party you might contact them, technically not supported here.
<Toadstool2> well check this out
<cfhowlett> !details|jfs8d32,
<ubottu> jfs8d32,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Toadstool2> i was reading something about 64 bit ubuntu not installing a 32bit compatability layer
<Toadstool2> is there some 32 bit compatability layer package?
<cylonship> I cant do that because i only have one computer and unless there's a way to do that from my phone my pc is just unudable. It doesnt have an optical drive. Its usb or hd bootable only
<Beldar> Toadstool2, Just a heads up you are wasting your time here.
<Lord-Ragnarock> Well, looks like I have my problem solved with a minor inconvenience :D
<Ben64> cylonship: dunno what to tell you, if you can't provide us with any information, how are we supposed to help
<Toadstool2> okay well thanks anyway
<jfs8d32> no video, then i just dont work,is that hard to understand,and ist a ubuntu chat so i must run ubuntu then yeah
<Lord-Ragnarock> Now Caps and Shift-Caps switch layouts, but with a Caps light that just goes on then back off. Doesn't affect anything.
<cylonship> I understand. Im here as a last resort. Im providing all rhe info i can give
<Ben64> cylonship: pastebin is pretty basic. without at least that, theres nothing to do
<Vivekananda> how do I change terminator default launch command
<Ben64> cylonship: i really doubt that upgrading from 12.10 to 13.10 (which is impossible by the way) broke your keyboard, mouse, and network
<cylonship> Bit how do i pastebin on an sndroid phone? I have no network access in my root shell on my pc unless someone can tell me how to enable it
<Ben64> cylonship: its enabled by default
<sara> Hi
<dmarr> anybody know about this lxc-docker error? https://gist.github.com/marr/1d23b8e411d0266c899c
<jcrubino3> can I forward port 8000 to port 80 for local development?
<sara> How I do wirte script for ffmpeg . While I right click on video file , the name file as input ffmpeg ?
<Beldar> !ffmpeg
<DF3D2> o.O
<LittleCoderCN> 是这个地方吗
<Beldar> !cn | LittleCoderCN
<ubottu> LittleCoderCN: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Evilmax> how can i see the sudo users list on ubuntu?
<Stainedhat> Evilmax: visudo
<LittleCoderCN> oh oh!thanks
<Ben64> that doesn't show it, Stainedhat
<Evilmax> Stainedhat
<Evilmax> with visudo i see the sudoers...but if you added a sudo user with "sudo adduser user sudo"
<Evilmax> you can not see it in /etc/sudoers
<Ben64> Evilmax: try "grep sudo /etc/group"
<Evilmax> am i wrong?
<Stainedhat> Evilmax: sorry i misunderstood your question
<Evilmax> it seems that my "sudo -s" command...works with every user
<Evilmax> !
<fritzroy15> yo! can anyone please tell me where I set it so when I restart my machine my previous applications restart all by default? i dont remember where that was
<hewhomust> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/15528-ubuntu-automatically-restore-last-opened-programs-at-next-sessi
<ggreer> hewhomust: won't that only reopen the currently-open programs? what if I just want whatever's running at shutdown to start back up?
<hewhomust> ggreer:  no it saves the programs that are open when you shutdown
<ggreer> oh, cool
<leeyaa> heloo guys
<leeyaa> hello*
<hewhomust> hi leeyaa
<leeyaa> can anyone explain to me why resolv.conf was moved to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf  and we are using a symlink for /etc/resolv.conf
<leeyaa> and when was this introduced
<leeyaa> and is it save to make that file immutable (/etc/resolv.conf) on a production server where it doesnt change, ever.
<lng> Hello guys! On a fresh Ubuntu 12.04, I have replaced Unity with classic Gnome. Finally, my external monitor resolution is the same as on laptop, external monitor is not shown in System Settings and picture is the same on both screens. How can I fix it? Do I have to manually configure Xorg?
<Beldar> lng, You mean displays in system settings, you do not see both screens?
<lng> Beldar: just fixed it
<lng> :-)
<Beldar> excellent
<lng> thanks anyway
<rick_> Hi all, is XV based on mesa?
<Beldar> rick_, What is XV?
<makara> hi. I'm connected to a server remotely. How can I bring down and bring an interface in one go?
<rick_> Beldar, X-Video Extension
<rysha> hey, anyone got a minute?
<rysha> anyone? maybe? <3
<makara> rysha, just ask your question please
<hewhomust> no none has a minute
<rysha> oh, my bad makara :P
<rysha> trying to make tinychat work with ubuntu 13.10 - exhausted my google options, can't find shit.
<rysha> can't get past the first "allow" box when broadcasting
<Beldar> rysha, Just a heads up no swearing here.
<rysha> sorry!
<Beldar> not a big deal
<rysha> ^^ any clue what I can do to fix this?
<leeyaa> how to add a vpn tun0 pptp interface to network interfaces so it starts automatically ?
<llutz_> leeyaa: shouldn't the iface come up automatically when pptpd starts?
<Beldar> rysha, tiny chat is a 3rd party technically not supported here, a bit slow right now as well. You might try during a busier time maybe someone knows.
<rysha> Beldar, :/ okay.
<rysha> I've been messing with settings and such for a while, haven't been able to get it to work.
<foriamroot> elaborate on trying to make it work
<rysha> foriamroot, me?
<foriamroot> yes
<rysha> my problem - you mean?
<foriamroot> yes
<rysha> basically, when I try to broadcast on tinychat I can't click any of the flash options. Changing the global settings to always allow doesn't help, either.
<foriamroot> what flash player are you using?
<rysha> whatever's current, just updated before I tried.
<leeyaa> llutz_: it does, im just not sure what is the right way to add it
<roflin> Hey guys I'm having an issue, when i try to login with my greeter the desktop manager tries to start but fails and restart my greeter. Any ideas?
<leeyaa> so i can use events for ifdown
<leeyaa> if interface goes down, to execute a script
<weldon> a friend installed ubuntu on my laptop and his name is shown as owner(in terminal), how do i change the name of the owner?
<rysha> foriamroot, firefox is giving me; 11.2.202.341
<foriamroot> of what though? flashplugin-nonfree?
<foriamroot> or did you download adobe and install it?
<rysha> flashplugin-installer
<hewhomust> weldon what do you mean owner, hostname?
<foriamroot> leeyaa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41400/how-do-i-make-the-script-to-run-automatically-when-tun0-interface-up-down-events
<foriamroot> rysha: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15408/flashplugin-installer-vs-flashplugin-nonfree-vs-adobe-flashplugin
<leeyaa> foriamroot: so instead of echo "tun0 up" >> /var/log/tun-up.log i just put there my command that starts vpn? thats all ?
<weldon> hewhomust: it says tempi@weldon's vaio      i am weldon and want to change tempi to say weldon;)
<rysha> foriamroot, that doesn't really address my issue, does it?
<foriamroot> rysha: yes it does
<foriamroot> leeyaa: I am not sure about tun0, but I think the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ and /etc/network/if-down.d/ are invoked when an interface goes up or down, respectively.
<foriamroot> add w/e you want there
<foriamroot> or add a call to your script
<rysha> how so?
<foriamroot> your issue is flash related
<leeyaa> foriamroot: will it detect if interfaces stops by killing it for example
<leeyaa> it should, right >?
<rysha> my flash is fully updated, i just tried to apt-get flashplugin-nonfree, nothing updated, considering I have latest versions
<foriamroot> not sure try it
<leeyaa> thanks for the info
<foriamroot> you may have the wrong flash
<foriamroot> there are three different one
<foriamroot> each have pro + con
<rysha> okay - so, what would you recommend i do then?
<foriamroot> change your flash
<foriamroot> which ubuntu are oyu using?
<foriamroot> you*
<rysha> 13.10
<foriamroot> x86 or x86_64 etc
<rysha> x86_64
<foriamroot> sudo apt-get -y purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<foriamroot> then try again
<foriamroot> most peoples problem are with configuring camera, not with flash
<rysha> trying now
<weldon> hewhomust: any suggestions? maybe you could school me on proper terminology
<rysha> foriamroot, nope, same issue.
<rysha> can't click the flash box.
<foriamroot> one sec
<roflin> nvm found it, had to remove .Xauthorithy...
<rysha> kk
<oinkers> k
<foriamroot> firefox?
<rysha> yes
<hsyue> i have somehow screwed my keybindings with xkeybindings. my emacs is tied to key digit one.
<hsyue> how do i remove this keybinding
<hsyue> ?
<weldon> a friend installed ubuntu on my laptop and his name is shown as owner(in terminal), how do i change the name of the owner?
<foriamroot> please elaborate on his name is shown in terminal as owner
<foriamroot> as in weldon@localhost:~
<foriamroot> rysha: try this
<foriamroot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226722&page=3&p=9297952#post9297952
<weldon> foriamroot tempi@weldon's-vaio
<foriamroot> and you want what?
<rysha> foriamroot, that's what I tried originally, and the direct link 404'd on me.
<weldon> foriamroot: i want to change "tempi" to "weldon"
<hewhomust> foriamroot: the username is wrong
<weldon> foriamroot: as in  weldon@weldon's-vaio
<rysha> weldon, gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<foriamroot> sudo adduser weldon
<foriamroot> su weldon
<hewhomust> yeah easiest way would be to just make another user with your name
<geirha> no need for su when you have sudo
<foriamroot> su weldon
<foriamroot> ty it in terminal
<foriamroot> sudo adduser
<foriamroot> SwitchUser weldon
<foriamroot> or log out and log in as weldon
<geirha> sudo -u weldon -i
<foriamroot> that works too
<foriamroot> rysha: looking for a download now
<rysha> foriamroot, thank you very much.
<foriamroot> np
<weldon> geirha: foriamroot: thank you both!
<weldon> it worked so far, i am about to restart my machine and check that the changes are for good;)
<helmut_> hi
<hewhomust> hi helmut_
<Wnt> I'm having problems installing Skype on a 64 bit Trusty machine. Output of "apt-get install skype" and "apt-get install skype-bin" and some other commands at: http://upload.egarden.fi/apt-get_install_skype_failed.txt Has someone seen similar problems? Why cannot the libc6:i386 package be installed?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Wnt,
<ubottu> Wnt,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rysha> foriamroot, any luck?
<Wnt> cfhowlett: yes, I know what Trusty is, I have it installed on my machine. I just would like to get some help getting Skype installed on it
<cfhowlett> Wnt, support for trusty is in #ubuntu+1.  Ask there.
<Wnt> cfhowlett: ok, thanks!
<foriamroot> still looking
<rysha> foriamroot, thanks! :) i am too
<leeyaa> i have added this for my tun0 device to interfaces config
<leeyaa> http://bpaste.net/show/4bdj0rYad7HgUQcoj2O4/
<leeyaa> what else do i need to be able to start it using ifup tun0 ?
<leeyaa> atm i get Cannot find device "tun0"
<llutz_> leeyaa: your down/up statements don't make sense.
<foriamroot> ^
<foriamroot> rysha: try http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_10.1.102.64_and_9.0.289.0_archive.zip
<Whizkid> Any Numix Fans???
<leeyaa> llutz_: can you give me an example please
<leeyaa> what is the right way to do it
<foriamroot> or http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp10.1_archive.zip
<llutz_> leeyaa: up/down commands are being run, when the iface goes up/down. so you say "bring tun0 up when tun0 comes up"
<rysha> alright, and use the same installation method as in the previous link you sent me foriamroot ?
<foriamroot> yeah try it and see what happens
<rysha> kk, thanks.
<foriamroot> may have to kill ff and manually install the so files
<foriamroot> might work
<rysha> how would I do that?
<foriamroot> see whats in the archive first
<rysha> kk
<leeyaa> llutz_: so if i am bringing tun0 up by executing for example sh /root/tun.sh what should i do ?
<llutz_> leeyaa: just remove the up/down lines
<leeyaa> and then what
<foriamroot> what are you tryin got do? my understanding was run a custom command when the interface came up
<foriamroot> trying to do*
<llutz_> !who | foriamroot
<ubottu> foriamroot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leeyaa> llutz_: same thing, ubuntu doesnt know how to start it
<leeyaa> where do you configure it
<leeyaa> in if-up.d ?
<llutz_> leeyaa: what exactly do you want to achieve?
<rysha> foriamroot, the archive contains FP 10.1 and 9.0, the 10.1 contains 10_1 64 and the debug version, i'm assuming i should extract the original 64 version of 10_1?
<foriamroot> sure
<foriamroot> rysha: sounds like a plan
<foriamroot> rysha: see whats in the archive
<leeyaa> lutz: my goal is to use events to bring that tun0 interface up or down. so first i would like to be able to bring it up by executing ifup eth0 and then try to figure out how to bring it automatically up if it goes down.
<rysha> the 10_1r102_64 archive has a bunch of installation files for different OS's.. do I want linux.tar.gz specifically? assuming.  foriamroot
<foriamroot> rysha: yes you want linux
<rysha> okay, this also contains a .so
<llutz> sry for nicks
<foriamroot> rysha: assuming you are comfortable with installing manually? i.e. make make install
<foriamroot> rysha: make sure you purge flash first
<leeyaa> llutz: does that make any sense ?
<rysha> okay - so, fill me in then on manual?
<llutz> leeyaa: so define tun0 as you did in interfaces, remove the up/down lines
<rysha> i'm not comfortabel with it, heh
<Caleb--> any idea why "sudo ifdown eth0" gives me "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured", even though it is listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<leeyaa> llutz: i did that, same error
<foriamroot> rysha: first sudoa pt-get -y purge flashplugin-nonfree
<leeyaa> tun0 doesnt exist
<rysha> kk
<foriamroot> rysha: first sudo apt-get -y purge flashplugin-nonfree
<llutz> leeyaa: sudo modprobe tun
<foriamroot> rysha: then close firefox
<rysha> okay, purged
<leeyaa> llutz: module is already loaded,
<foriamroot> rysha: then unpack the linux.tar.gz
<rysha> now purge 'flashplugin-installer', yes?
<foriamroot> rysha: i.e. tar -zxvf ./filename
<foriamroot> yes
<foriamroot> rysha: yes
<leeyaa> i can confirm it by checking devices
<llutz> leeyaa: /sbin/ifconfig tun0
<rysha> should i unpack through terminal? i already extracted the .so to desktop.
<rysha> foriamroot,
<llutz> leeyaa: do you get info about tun0?
<foriamroot> rysha: doesnt matter
<leeyaa> llutz: no device isnt started
<rysha> okay, i'm not familiar with what tar -zxvf does
<llutz> leeyaa: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<foriamroot> rysha: is it just the .so or is it the entire package
<rysha> it has .so
<rysha> specifically
<leeyaa> llutz: it is not there
<leeyaa> when istart it i have to execute a script
<foriamroot> rysha: hmmmm
<llutz> leeyaa: tun loaded but no iface tun*... check why not first.
<foriamroot> rysha: you will need flash installed then need to replace the so file
<Whizkid> should i install 32bit ubuntu or 64bit??
<leeyaa> llutz: i dont understand
<rysha> foriamroot, so how  should I go about that?
<foriamroot> Whizkid: how much ram?
<rysha> Whizkid, 32bit/64bit is based on ram
<Whizkid> 1gm
<foriamroot> rysha: re-install flashplugin-nonfree
<rysha> kk.
<Whizkid> 1gb
<foriamroot> Whizkid: 32bit
<foriamroot> Whizkid: you will gian nothing by installing 64
<rysha> ^
<Whizkid> i have a 64bit system.
<foriamroot> Whizkid: ?
<foriamroot> Whizkid: use 32 bit for compatibility with apps
<rysha> unnecessary then Whizkid, 64bit is only useful for taking full advantage of 4gb+ ram
<llutz> leeyaa: "ls -l /dev/net/tun"   any output?
<rysha> foriamroot, okay, so - how do i replace this .so now?
<Whizkid> i mean whats the difference??
<foriamroot> rysha: one sec. not sure where flash installs by default
<rysha> Whizkid, the difference is a 64bit OS fully utilized more than 4gb of ram
<rysha> 32bit cannot.
<leeyaa> llutz: crw-rw-rwT 1 root root 10, 200 Feb 23 13:31 /dev/net/tun
<Whizkid> Thats it. :)
<foriamroot> rysha: copy the file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<rysha> what's the full string for that? not 100% comfortable, here.
<Beldar> rysha, 32 bit will run 4 with pae kernels
<Caleb--> what's the most recommended way to restart the networking service in ubuntu?
<rysha> Beldar, good to know ^^
<foriamroot> cp ./*.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<foriamroot> cp ./*.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<foriamroot> rysha: cp ./*.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<foriamroot> all: sorry for the spam
<Whizkid> rysha, thanks.
<foriamroot> Beldar: physical address extension will still limit apps to 3.5gb
<foriamroot> Beldar: although it will address more than 3.5
<rysha> foriamroot, cp: cannot stat ‘./*libflashplayer.so’: No such file or directory
<rysha> also returned the same for .so itself
<foriamroot> rysha: whats the name of the so
<rysha> libflashplayer.so
<foriamroot> rysha: cp -fv ./libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<foriamroot> Beldar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<rysha> foriamroot, still, cannot stat. might it be ./~?
<rysha> i forget.
<llutz> leeyaa: why would you manually start/stop the ifaceß iirc the iface will be brought up if a client connects to the service, so you just have to make sure your pptpd runs
<foriamroot> rysha: pwd && ls
<llutz> "iface. iirc" *
<leeyaa> llutz: it has to be always up
<leeyaa> llutz: and it has to bring itself up automatically if it goes down
<leeyaa> there is no pptpd, i use a custom script to bring it down. it is juniper network connect vpn. you execute a command and i made it as a custom deamon.
<leeyaa> bring it up*
<Whizkid> Where can i find? linux action show channel??
<Whizkid> Where can i find? linux action show channel??
<Whizkid> Where can i find? linux action show channel??
<Whizkid> Where can i find? linux action show channel??
<Whizkid> Where can i find? linux action show channel??
<leeyaa> lmao
<llutz> Whizkid: stop it
<cfhowlett> Whizkid, stop spamming the channel
<rysha> foriamroot, yeah, i'm dumb, hah. ls'd i was currently ~, cd to /Desktop/ and then did your original string and it went through
<cfhowlett> and change your name.
<leeyaa> llutz: can this be achieved by ubuntu's network manager or i should just gi for a cron job that runs every 10 sec ?
<leeyaa> just go*
<llutz> leeyaa: sry idk
<rysha> foriamroot, so - command went through, now try again yeah?
<Whizkid> i hate Jono Bacon
<Beldar> foriamroot, Why are you telling me?
<rysha> foriamroot, yeah, cp that over, still having the same issue. fuck.
<Beldar> !language | rysha
<ubottu> rysha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Beldar> rysha, That is the second time I have had to address this with you.
<rysha> sorry! forgot.
<rysha> zz
<foriamroot> rysha: were you able to copy the file over?
<rysha> foriamroot, yes, i was, and it didn't seem to have any effect
<foriamroot> rysha: its definitely a flash problem
<foriamroot> rysha: just keep trying different flash versions
<foriamroot> rysha: you restarted firefox after replacing the so, yes?
<rysha> foriamroot, yeah
<foriamroot> rysha: then just keep trying different versions of flash
<leeyaa> llutz: i found a way to do it
<foriamroot> rysha: you can also try different browsers
<rysha> foriamroot, no clue why this is happening.. with chrome it lets me get past flash, and then says my camera is already in-use. chromium gives the same issues as FF.
<leeyaa> http://bpaste.net/show/NXabDPvKeHhiMyOn0I6h/
<rysha> foriamroot, can you think of any other browser I should try maybe? or could I possibly tinychat WITHOUT flash?
<trijntje_> Hi all, I copied my ssh key over to a new lubuntu laptop, but when I ssh to a host that trusts that key, I still get prompted for the password of that host. What did I do wrong?
<leeyaa> does it make any sense now >
<foriamroot> rysha: i believe you need flash for tinychat
<foriamroot> rysha: opera maybe? not sure
<foriamroot> rysha: it may be a camera problem
<El_Quedro> I got a sound looping in the background right now (I believe from a website).  I have shutdown all apps but the sound keeps looping. What service should I restart? restarting pulse audio and reloading alsa do not seem to work..
<rysha> hm, i'll give opera a try.
<foriamroot> rysha: there was a lot of complaints of camera issues with tinychat and camera
<rysha> foriamroot, it's not a camera issue, as my camera works with skype and cheese
<foriamroot> rysha: and linux in general*
<foriamroot> rysha: issues with the camera working with tinychat but working in other apps
<rysha> foriamroot, ahhh
<OerHeks> trijntje_, you want the ssh ky only, without password ? see this answer, PasswordAuthentication no >> http://askubuntu.com/a/184036
<OerHeks> and restart sshd
<rhumbot> hi all, i need a lmap webserver to locally test scripts. usually i would use xampp or even a portable webserver. i read that xampp does not work properly on ubuntu. is there an alternative besides installing all the components seperatly?
<trijntje_> OerHeks: I've already done that on the host, and I can ssh from my other pc. But on my new laptop, its like ssh doesnt know about the keys, even though I placed them in .ssh
<rysha> foriamroot, it worked with opera.
<rysha> foriamroot, so it's definitely not my flash... wtf.
<rysha> or is it? idk.
<foriamroot> hmmm
<foriamroot> rysha: not sure
<foriamroot> trijntje_: create a local ~/.ssh/config
<OerHeks> trijntje_,   permissions set correct on the ssh folder and the keys ?
<rysha> foriamroot, actually, camera doesn't work, but i can get past the dialogues. hm.
<foriamroot> rysha: then its def the camera issue
<foriamroot> rysha: try googling for tinychat camera ubuntu
<rysha> foriamroot, pretty ridiculous, hah. gotcha.
<trijntje_> foriamroot: I also copied the config file from the other pc, what else should I put in there?
<foriamroot> trijntje_: not the config from other oc
<mcjohnalds> how do i stop the unity search changing what "filter results" buttons are selected?
<foriamroot> trijntje_: a local config file telling it which key to use
<foriamroot> trijntje_: i had a similar issue where it wouldnt use my key at all
<foriamroot> trijntje_: i had to specify the key in a local file
<foriamroot> trijntje_: similar ot this
<foriamroot> to*
<foriamroot> http://pastebin.com/Z9vpyUTG
<rysha> foriamroot, do you think it could be my ubuntu version? would 12.04LTS have better luck
<foriamroot> rysha: it might you can try live and see if it works
<OerHeks> trijntje_, PubkeyAuthentication yes RSAAuthentication yes ?
<foriamroot> OerHeks: he said the key works but also wants password, i believe
<rysha> foriamroot, can you advise me on how to change ubuntu versions? that's one department i have 0 clue in, without fucking everything up.
<trijntje_> foriamroot, OerHeks: turns out it was a problem with the permissions on the keyfile, so its fixed now. Thanks!
<foriamroot> rysha: try live first
<OerHeks> great have fun
<foriamroot> good call OerHeks
<rysha> yeah? okay i will
<foriamroot> OerHeks: so why would mine not use the key without using a config with IdentityFile?
<OerHeks> foriamroot, maybe permission on the key or folder is wrong, chmod 700 ~/.ssh && chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<OerHeks> ssh can be tricky
<foriamroot> OerHeks: the server is set up right. it works from other devices. i will check my perms.
<foriamroot> OerHeks: the public and known_hosts is 644 everything else is 600
<foriamroot> OerHeks: everything else as in config and private
<OerHeks> foriamroot, might want to try debug mode > sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d  (  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys )
<llutz> 600 for files in ~/.ssh is fine, no need to be readable by anyone else
<foriamroot> ahhhhhh
<foriamroot> authorized_keys is 744? thats weird
<foriamroot> still works from my laptop and other devices desktop was the only thing to give me issues
<foriamroot> i never bothered to look into it just used a config
<damascene> Hi, I'm testing Ubuntu 14.04 testing. where to ask question about testing?
<OerHeks> damascene, join #ubuntu+1 for trusty 14.04 issues
<foriamroot> anyone else running ubuntu touch?
<DJones> !touch | foriamroot
<ubottu> foriamroot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<damascene> thanks OerHeks
<foriamroot> DJones: i know. was wonderin if anyone else was runnig it.
<DJones> foriamroot: Thats probably the best channel to ask about it in though
<foriamroot> DJones: i will keep that in mind
<foriamroot> im off to bed
<rysha> Fogest, thanks for the help.
<rysha> err, foriam, lol
<marz> ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my VGA port.
<marz> Can anyone help me with my vga port, ubuntu doesnt seem to detect my external monitor
<OerHeks> marz, is this a laptop ?
<OerHeks> marz does that machine have FN key for internal/external/both displays?
<marz> OerHeks: Yeah
<marz> OerHeks: I tried that one already, its Fn+F3
<leeyaa> hello
<marz> OerHeks: doesn't work
<leeyaa> so i have added a tun0 interface that i can start with ifup tun0 and via networking manager. however, when i do that i get these warnings http://bpaste.net/show/oWkedOOvABtsf5wnFOMz/
<leeyaa> interface starts and is working fine
<leeyaa> but how to make network manager not to complain ?
<retrosenator> I uninstall network manager
<Sven_vB> where can i find translations of error messages like E_NOENT into something human-readable like "file not found"?
<leeyaa> retrosenator: thats not a solution
<retrosenator> for me it is
<retrosenator> it would be nice to fix network manager though
<marz> can anyone help me with my problem. My laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't seem to detect my external monitor
<Sven_vB> found it. translation of common error messages such as ENOENT can be found with: grep -Pe '^#define\s+E[A-Z]+\b' -r /usr/include/asm-generic/
<YabaDabaDoge> anybody else have crappy ISP DNS servers that throw NXDOMs and errors all the time?
<jatt> Sven_vB: it also can be found with
<jatt> man 3 errno
<Sven_vB> jatt, thy
<Sven_vB> jatt, dp you also know where to find localized versions?
<jatt> Sven_vB: no no idea, other than produce the error in a different locale (maybe there is a command to obtain them (or with a little C-program))
<This_Guy_Here> this is nuts
<This_Guy_Here> typed out /list and all hell broke loose
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've just booted my ubuntu 13.10 machine up this morning and after the grub boot menu I get a black screen, with no flashing cursor, for around 2 minutes, then the following: "INFO: task plymouthd:235 bloked for more than 120 seconds", which is then repeated every 120 seconds. X doesn't load, but I can log into tty2 terminal. Any ideas?
<ikonia> This_Guy_Here: the guys in #freenode can help you learn the best way to use the network, tips and tricks etc
<JediMaster> syslog shows something that resembles a kernel oops for the hung tasks
<This_Guy_Here> thanks ikonia, i'm guessing this is not the right place then.
<ikonia> This_Guy_Here: yeah, #freenode would be the right place,
<This_Guy_Here> thanks a bunch.
<JediMaster> Xorg.0.log shows only (II) entries, and doesn't actually start up X, last thing it shows is "Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
<JediMaster> restart lightdm also doesn't start X up, same thing shows up in the x log again
<ihre> I have a ntfs ssd which was used as boot device for a Windows 8.1 installation. It has a corrupted fs, so I cannot mount it. Could I use a workaround to extract the data from the disk? I'd like to back up the data before trying ntfsfix. http://dpaste.com/1653238/
<OfficerFlyingGur> Ihre you tried gparted?
<snowkrash> hi
<mudshrimp> hey
<snowkrash> question how save is it to use flash on linux?
<snowkrash> or not save
<snowkrash> because i always here about the adobe leaks
<snowkrash> read
<snowkrash> no one?
<JediMaster> safe do you mean?
<snowkrash> yes security i meant
<JediMaster> plenty of people use flash on linux
<snowkrash> well on windows too
<snowkrash> thats why ppl break into their systems
<JediMaster> snowkrash, are you talking about your personal computer, or is this a secure government computer or similar?
<snowkrash> its my workstation thats enought
<JediMaster> for your own personal machine, i'd say it's fine, just make sure you do your updates regularly
<k1l> snowkrash: it is not more dangerous than on windows systems. i would avoid flash at all if you are concerned about security. but there is no real difference between the layer OS
<snowkrash> im also using linux in a sandbox just to get sure that if anything happens it stays in the virtual machine
<snowkrash> which should be even more secure
<snowkrash> ok i see
<snowkrash> well rational
<snowkrash> tho i guess most attacks are based on windows computer
<snowkrash> hmm ok im off thanks
<JediMaster> anyone have any ideas about this plymouthd blocked for more than 120 seconds on boot problem? I can't start up X at all now =(
<rannonga> JediMaster: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<JediMaster> 13.10
<JediMaster> I can see others with similar problems but from 4 years ago =/
<JediMaster> X is still stuck at "adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)"
<JediMaster> syslog shows nothing much for the last 30 minutes
<JediMaster> also can't shutdown or reboot
<JediMaster> freezing at the terminal
<JediMaster> sysrq keys for REISUB are working though
<JediMaster> lol I appear to have fixed it with a random guess: apt-get --reinstall plymouth
<mudshrimp> congratulations!
<sara1> hello
<mudshrimp> hey
<JediMaster> actually no, I got one reboot and now it's doing it again, X won't start
<slik_> Hello :)
<gartral> hey all, I have an odd problem, about 3 days ago I ran and update/upgrade cycle and since then my X session has been a little screwball, I run two displays but when I boot the panels are over-lapped, and it also opens all my apps from the day of the upgrade, which slows down the log-in process and generally causers headaches, how do I fix this?
<gartral> forgot to mention, I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit, using an nvidia card with the latest drivers from the Repo
<ActionParsnip> gartral: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: Nope. this appears to be a config bug, as my user is the only one affected
<gartral> omg the joins/parts
<niko> !ops chrisgward broken client
<ubottu> niko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> niko: no problem
<gartral> ActionParsnip: I don't know if you saw my post in the flood of join/parts
<TerranceWarrior> Why does the default ubuntu scroll up suck so hard?
<TerranceWarrior> and what can I do to get around it? a better term?
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: what?!
<ikonia> TerranceWarrior: what's the actual problem with it
<TerranceWarrior> With ircII it's impossible to scroll up. And on a laptop scrolling is very difficult normally to say the least.
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: I would recommend irssi, there's a few keyboard shortcut for scrolling
<TerranceWarrior> when you hover near the the scroller  , it appears, it disappear, it appears, it dispears, clearly the design was by a drivers guy.
<TerranceWarrior> gartral: ok thanks.
<TerranceWarrior> how about a better term
<TerranceWarrior> ?
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: word of advice, stay well away from GUI IRC clients, they all suck </opinion>
<TerranceWarrior> right
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: try xfce4-term
<TerranceWarrior> will installing xfce disable my normal ubuntu settings?
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: nope
<TerranceWarrior> ok great!
<TerranceWarrior> thanks.
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: you can always switch between the two at login, too
<TerranceWarrior> gartral: ok
<gartral> TerranceWarrior: apt-get install xfce4-terminal
<TerranceWarrior> gartral: right great. thank you.
<TerranceWarrior> bbl
<TerranceWarrior> peace gartral!
<parapan> jhutchins: hi there . can I bother you for a sec ?
<parapan> can someone advice on hot to update grub manually ?
<ikonia> parapan: trying the triple boot thing from yesterday ?
<parapan> ikonia: yes :d
<ikonia> parapan: how did you approach it in the end ?
<Rudde> Hi, when in VMware clicking the win-key, why does keyboard shortscuts promt up?
<parapan> ikonia: made the install, both systems are booting, but the grub of kali  is in control ..
<ikonia> parapan: ok, so what is it you're not clear on based on the discussions from yesterday
<parapan> ikonia: I updated kali ...via sudo apt-get upgrade ...works with no problem ..
<ikonia> parapan: ahhhh I think I see what's coming next
<ikonia> parapan: ubuntu complains it can't update because it can't/doesn't update it's own grub with a kernel update ?
<ikonia> (at a guess)
<slik_> well Im a new kubuntu user
<parapan> ikonia: now, back to ubuntu, made the sudo grub update .....it saw the kali install with no problem .....but ! - when running sudo apt-get upgrade ...it tells me there are no upgrades  ..on the same time the synaptic package manager shows updates ....
<ikonia> parapan: hang on - why are you running grub-update on ubuntu ?? if kali-linux is the grub that's installed/in control ?
<parapan> ikonia: just figured out that ...I was opening /boot/grub/grub.conf in ubuntu and it's empty ......BUT . . .
<slik_> and get the eth0 to pull out an ip add
<ghartmann> can't understand all the fuzz about mir and wayland .. I mean .. why wayland users don't like mir
<ikonia> parapan: hang on - step back for a moment
<slik_> can I get some help please ?
<ikonia> parapan: why are you trying to run update-grub on ubuntu if kali-linux is the grub that is on the mbr/in control ?
<parapan> ikonia: i have the same OS on a desktop PC and during the boot seq I've checked ..on the dual OS I have ubuntu kernel 3.5.0-45 and in the desktop PC I have the 3.2.-49 ???
<ikonia> parapan: ok, but focus on the question I'm asking, "why are you running update-grub on the ubuntu machine, if the kali-linux grub is the one that is in control"
<parapan> ikonia: cause I've understood that I have to manually upgrade the grub after each kernel install on each OS
<ikonia> parapan: no, you update grub ONLY on the controlling OS
<ikonia> parapan: ubuntu has no grub to update
<ikonia> (in your example)
<parapan> ikonia: K, than I have to revert to the ubuntu install and not kali - that's the one I'm using merely ....
<ikonia> parapan: why do you have to change anything ?
<ikonia> parapan: what does it matter which grub is installed
<parapan> ikonia: not quite sure ...but for the start, the kali es the first OS to boot and not ubuntu - I want to revert that
<ikonia> that's just boot order
<ikonia> you don't need to change the controlling OS for that
<parapan> ikonia: I can edit the grub.conf in kali ?
<parapan> ikonia: and what about if I un-install kali at some point ?
<ikonia> parapan: never edit that directly, edit the config files in /etc/grub.conf.d (I think from memory) and then update-grub
<ikonia> if you remove Kali-linux then your grub config will break and you'll need to put grub back on pointing at your only remaining linux OS
<parapan> k and if i do that now, reverting to ubuntu's grub I will not face this issue later ...correct ?
<Rudde> How come Alt+Tab don't work in GNOME Classic but worked fine in Unity?
<gartral> Rudde: that's a known bug, and the fix is just ass the shortcut for window switching
<gartral> add*
<gartral> >.>
<Rudde> I shecked in system settings it's alredy set there
<gartral> odd
<parapan> ikonia: so I want to do that now - reverting to the Ubuntu's original grub, I will leran-it and I can do it when installing the third OS . . .
<ikonia> parapan: would you like an honest suggestion of how to do what you want to do cleanly and easy - one time only ?
<parapan> yes I want - even it's tricky since you end up supporting me for some you don't agree with :D
<ikonia> parapan: as it appears to be getting you im quite  a muddle
<ikonia> parapan: ok - blank you harddisk - get rid of all partitions (backup any critical data first)
<ikonia> parapan: install windows, get it working how you like it.
<ikonia> parapan: then install ubuntu - get it working how you like it
<ikonia> parapan: then install kali-linux BUT do not install grub as part of the install
<ikonia> parapan: from ubuntu run "update-grub"
<ikonia> parapan: from that part you will have a sane system,
<parapan> ikonia: I see where you're getting - but it's not an option .....I have to work in the mean time, send e-mails, and so on .....cannot redo everything from scratch :(
<ikonia> parapan: what is the main OS you use for working ?
<ikonia> as in the one you can't live without
<parapan> ubuntu ....with virtual w7
<ikonia> virtual win7 ? I thought windows was a physical install when we last spoke
<parapan> ikonia: that's why I want ubuntu as primary system ...at some point I will uninstall kali - which is for testing purposes and install a freeBSD flavor ....that's the plan anyway .....
<in_deep_thought> I am trying to install yasm on ubuntu but the page it tells me to get the tar file from is not available (http://www.tortall.net/projects/yasm/releases/yasm-1.2.0.tar.gz)
<ikonia> parapan: it sounds like you would really benifit from just using/installing ubuntu and putting the others in virtulization containers
<in_deep_thought> the software center yasm is version 1.1 and I need 1.2
<parapan> ikonia: that's why I want to learn how to restore the grub of Ubuntu ...and then manually update the OS's which I don;t quite use ...
<in_deep_thought> is there anywhere else I can get it?
<ikonia> parapan: grub-install (man grub-install" from ubuntu should explain the syntax
<parapan> ikonia: done that with kali ...doesn't work so well ..missing drivers for wireless lan can, and so on ....
<ikonia> parapan: if it's virtual there should be no wireless lan
<ikonia> parapan: but we can deal with that in #kali-linux if you wanted to try it properly
<ikonia> parapan: honeslty, I believe you are creating a problem trying to install OS's this way and swapping and changing, more so when you get to bsd boot loaders
<parapan> ikonia: so if I reinstall the grub can I do -it from installed OS correct ? doesn't have to boot from LiveCD or so ....
<ikonia> parapan: you have ubunt installed, you can boot into ubuntu, so the grub binary from that OS can be installed safley
<gartral> parapan: in the future, you might consider "virtualizing" Kali or any other linux in a Linx Container under Ubuntu, google lxc for instruction
<parapan> if I say apt-get purge grub-common .........after that apt-get install grub-pc, next : sudo update-grub, next sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<parapan> ikonia: will that restore the grub to the MBR ?
<llutz> MBR would be /dev/sda
<ikonia> parapan: it will put a new copy on of the ubuntu grub binary onto the mbr, not restore, (just to vlarify) sda1 is your partition though
<agger> hi all, i've got a 12.04 installation and installed updates recently. After reboot, my sound stopped working. aplay  -l lists  Intel Analog/Digital and Nvidia HDMI devices. When I open PulseAudio  volume control, output devices tab, i only get the HDMI interface listed.
<ikonia> parapan: why are you removing grub-common ?
<agger> Also, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav as root is audible, whereas as user is not.
<parapan> ikonia: it says to purge first the install ? - not to have hooked packages ? .....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<ikonia> let me have a look at that link
<ikonia> parapan: you're not purging or re-installing grub
<ikonia> parapan: why are you reading that link ?
<parapan> ikonia: cause I don;t know how to do-it
<parapan> ikonia: so I;ve rearched ho w to install re-install grub2
<ikonia> parapan: but you don't want to remove or purge grub, so why are you looking up how to do it
<ikonia> parapan: you don't want to re-install grub2 - it's already installed
<agger> my anyone with good sound troubleshooting skills can help?
<ikonia> parapan: you want to apply the existing grub install from ubuntu to the mbr of the disk
<ikonia> parapan: you don't want to remove or purgre grub at all
<parapan> ikonia: didn't got this ....as I understood the ubuntu's grub was rewirtten by kali's so ....I've tried to re-install ...as a fresh install
<ikonia> parapan: no, the boot sector of the disk was overwritten by kali-linux's grub
<ikonia> parapan: ubuntu's grub is not touched, kali-linux cannot see/interact with the ubuntu OS
<parapan> ikonia: ok ...got it now
<ikonia> parapan: the binaries are still there, the masterboot record of the disk just has kali-linux's grub, not ubuntu's
<parapan> ikonia: so how do I apply ubuntu's grub to the MBR ?
<ikonia> parapan: so you just want to put the ubuntu grub binary back on the mbr
<ikonia> parapan: "grub-install" is the command as I said earlier
<parapan> ikonia: without giving the /dev/sda1 location ?
<ikonia> parapan: no, sda1 is partition
<ikonia> parapan: sda is the "disk" and therefore the mbr
<parapan> ikonia: so sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<ikonia> parapan: I suggest you "man grub-install" first to check the options as I said earlier, but thats the bottom line, yes
<puesto8> ola
<puesto8> j
<agger> anyone can help out with sound troubleshooting pls
<fidel> !details | agger
<ubottu> agger: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<agger> ubuntu 12.04 - rebooted recently, sound stopped working. However: aplay <file.wav> as root works, as user doesn't
<parapan> ikonia: should I do it directly from ubuntu's install or from the liveCD ?
<grahamsavage> is there a way of reading kindle books under ubuntu?
<ikonia> livecd
<ikonia> parapan: no reason to use a livcd
<agger> Two devices listed by aplay -l: Intel, Nvidia. Pulse volume control shows Nvidia only.
<parapan> ikonia: K I'll go for it ...pls keep your fingers crossed for me :D
<lucho> hello
<ikonia> parapan: pause before doing anything and doubel check before you type
<ikonia> parapan: it should be fine
<parapan> ikonia: k
<agger> details supplied I guess
<llutz> grahamsavage: have a look http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-cool-reader-3-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<llutz> grahamsavage: if you need to convert .azw into .mobi, use calibre
<grahamsavage> ok
<grahamsavage> thankyou
<llutz> grahamsavage: btw calibre can also be used to read ebooks, but it isn't very comfortable
<prkr> Hi All, I am trying to reduce the swappiness of an ubuntu server..
<prkr> by default it is 60..
<aeon-ltd> ok
<prkr> I have changed the /etc/sysctl.conf file to set swappiness to 10
<aeon-ltd> ok
<prkr> and then to 0
<prkr> but still it seems that it is not working
<prkr> any ideas please
<aeon-ltd> how do you know it's not working?
<prkr> on using top.. it is still swapping the processes
<aeon-ltd> is there no ram available?
<prkr> Ram is only 10% used... rest is free
<aeon-ltd> did you restart after changes (though i'm not sure if that's necessary)
<prkr> yes ... i did
<parapan> ikonia: done the install, grub is of Ubuntu's, kali is booting also .....only a small problem, after restarting from kali, the first boot into ubuntu is in command mode - no graphical ....I make sudo reboot and the second reboot is OK ...
<gartral> hey all, I'm having an annoying problem with flash (big surprise), I have a dual-monitor setup with mismatched monitors, and when I try to full-screen a video on my main one this happens http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02242014-080706am.php
<ikonia> parapan: that seems odd, not sure what would cause that, look at the boot log and X1 log form ubuntu when it fails
<agger> ubuntu 12.04 - updated recently, sound stopped working. However: aplay <file.wav> as root works, as user doesn't
<prkr> aeon-ltd: any idea ??
<gartral> as you can see, it's on the main monitor, but flash thinks that monitor's resolution is the other one's,ideas for a fix?
<parapan> ikonia: Ok, anyway, the update of the OS doens/t work via apt-get ....
<ikonia> parapan: explain what doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> prkr: no, but if you want to never use swap, just disable the swap partition
<aeon-ltd> probably not smart to though
<parapan> ikonia: graphical update manager of the OS reports available updates of 54 MB; when doing via terminal : sudo apt-get upgrade ir says: Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<prkr> aeon-ltd: this is the client's server, and when i tried "swapoff -a" it was not working... VPS provider has not given access
<ikonia> parapan: yes, there are two packages available, but they are not being installed as they are being held back,
<jlmarks> Good morning, afternoon or evening! I am on 13.10 and attempting to uninstall a couple of programs, however ubuntu does not think they are installed. (ie: when I "apt-get remove task" it tells me "Package 'task' is not installed, so not removed", however task is still available from the command line) what can I do to remove all last traces of this program? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6986901/
<Guest24095> How to install crunch in ubuntu ?? i want to make a wordlist to try crack  my password , so how to install crunch or any other wordlist generator that will work in ubuntu ??
<ikonia> Guest24095: looks in the repos if there is a package for it (probably not)
<parapan> ikonia: k, but in the graphical I have updates for 3 linux kernels for version 3.5.0. and 2 linux kernel image and headers . . . .
<ikonia> parapan: please post the CURRENT output of the command "uname -a" please
<llutz> jlmarks: " /usr/local/bin/ ... most like not installed by apt. check "dpkg -S $(which task)"
<Guest24095>  <ikonia> Is there any way to get it ???
<parapan> Linux gabrielc-lpt 3.5.0-45-generic #68~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 4 16:19:28 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<llutz> likely*
<ikonia> parapan: ok - so that's your current kernel version, is that what you are expecting to see ?
<parapan> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> parapan: so why are you looking/expecting kernel updates ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.17.18 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ikonia> parapan: this is 12.04 ?
<Alchimista> hi, i'm in ubuntu 10.10, and my mouseweel is quite jumpy, both on browsers and apps, any change to put it running normall? xinput list-props -> http://pastebin.com/A0zNeUwn
<jlmarks> llutz: my output is "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/task" does that mean I can just delete the binary files?
<parapan> ikonia: because in the graphical update manager it reports me the availability to update ....but when running sudo apt-get it says no updates available ...why ?
<parapan> ikonia: yeap 12.04 LTS
<ikonia> parapan: no, it does show you there are updates available - but they are not installed "2 packages are held back"
<Alchimista> oops, 13.10, sorry :S
<llutz> jlmarks: it just means, that program wasn't installaed using apt. you may remove that file but there might be more related files in /usr/local, check
<ikonia> parapan: try install them from the gui, and you'll probably / should see the same
<parapan> ikonia: i'll try now
<jlmarks> llutz: ok, thank you much!
<Guest24095> help i need to install crunch in ubuntu !!!!
<jlmarks> Guest24095: What is "crunch"?
<zetheroo> trying to rename a directory via nautilus and the file manager just crashes ... checking out dmesg shows: [187113.585514] nautilus[1887]: segfault at 520000037c ip 00007f595e3d05ad sp 00007fff3734c7f0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3800.1[7f595e39e000+4f000]
<parapan> ikonia: nope -it just installed linux-image-3.5.0.-46 .....and requires restart ....
<jlmarks> are you talking about crunch wordlist?
<Guest24095> a passwort generator
<ikonia> parapan: a bit odd
<Guest24095> yes
<parapan> ikonia: should the package manager uopdates from different server than the apt-get command ?
<Guest24095> help plz
<ikonia> parapan: it's the same commmand - just with a gui, hence the confusion
<parapan> ikonia: I know the same ...but just asking .....anyway, pls let me reboot ...brb
<jlmarks> Guest24095: did you download the tar.gz file?
<Guest24095> yes  3.5
<zetheroo> I can rename folders in any location except for folders within the pictures location
<jlmarks> Guest24095: what I did to install it was download the tar.gz file, extract it to a folder. got on my terminal and cd crunch-3.5 into the file
<parapan> ikonia: uname -a shows the new kernel 3.5.0.-46 . . . and I had the same issue in kali ......via command line it reported 2 packages are held back .....
<Guest24095> <jlmarks> yes i idid that
<parapan> ikonia: I guess something hangs out in some strage way ...
<jlmarks> Guest24095: check your sidechat
#ubuntu 2014-02-27
<aossi> i was hoping for terminal to install it....
<aossi> this is my only system
<aossi> man i wish i didnt upgrade to 12.10
<diminoten> :( parted magic is trying to charge me money
<varunendra> aossi, the ubuntu desktop installer needs ubiquity, and I don't think it'll work from CLI. But I think you can boot the ISO directly from Grub (I'm not yet sure how, but I know it is possible and not difficult). Then you'll have a GUI to work from.
<Beldar> varunendra, exactly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot if you could get a cli
<aossi> k im trying nomodeset one more time
<Beldar> err they
<varunendra> aossi, or you can also burn a DVD using commands.
<varunendra> Beldar, thanks, Time to bookmark that :D
<aossi> i am at a command prompt after using nomodeset
<aossi> hold on
<varunendra> startx? aossi
<aossi> whats startx??? imma try and terminal command wifi and my nvidia drivers. i got to log in using terminal command so im happy
<memoweb> I need some help with virtual box?
<hateball> !someone | memoweb
<ubottu> memoweb: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<varunendra> aossi, startx is the command to start Xserver if it initially failed to start for some reason (but is usable). Sometimes works if you get a command line during normal booting.
<unstable> Do switchable graphics work well on linux?
<memoweb> Does anyone recomend a good virtual machine to use?
<unstable> or is it hacky?
<Beldar> unstable, depends or your definition of hacky, there is bumblebee
<unstable> Beldar: yea, I think bumblebee has a lot of problem still
<Beldar> unstable, I know it's used never had the pleasure.
<varunendra> memoweb, VMware and VirtualBox are obvious recommendations. Do you need help with any of these or just recommendations (for which, this is not the correct place)
<pi_____> helou
<Akayllin> Hi
<ShiftMaster> hi there, here is support?
<pi_____> i have problem, but its about windows, error with instalation 0x6976ea96
<Akayllin> It says support in the titlebar. I thought this was general ubuntu chat though lol
<memoweb> yes I set out to set up virtual box and had some issue ill log in for spacifics thanks Varunendra!
<llutz> pi_____: /join ##windows
<pi_____> ok
<varunendra> memoweb, np :)
<ShiftMaster> i would like to ask how i update my ubunutu 13.04 to 13.10 without loosing data.
<varunendra> ShiftMaster, backup-backup and backup. No alternates to that if you want real security of your data.
<varunendra> alternatives*
<Akayllin> does any know of any good python chat rooms for beginners?
<memoweb> I have ubuntu I want to install it on a virtual box/
<ShiftMaster> second question is... ubuntu one is taking memory from my computer and i remove it alredy but evertime i start he runs alone, i saw the past where it is but i can delete the startubunut one... how to proceed?
<memoweb> my steps want me to use the terminal I do not have yet
<bentz> os
<ShiftMaster> Thanks Varuendra
<ShiftMaster> second question is... ubuntu one is taking memory from my computer and i remove it alredy but evertime i start he runs alone, i saw the past where it is but i can delete the startubunut one... how to proceed?
<varunendra> memoweb, please clarify - do you already have Ubuntu running and now you want to install it in VirtualBox also? Or is it VirtualBox itself that you want to install on Ubuntu? I think neither of these relies on commands.
<neetz> hello ,  I have the same problem as http://askubuntu.com/questions/23353/ubuntu-boots-into-terminal , but i need some clearifications on the answer
<neetz> anyone there ?
<Seveas> neetz: no, we're all on holiday :-)
<varunendra> ShiftMaster, http://askubuntu.com/questions/160574/stop-ubuntuone-from-autostart
<neetz> Seveas:  lol :P , did you see the link ?
<neetz> what do i do after entering System > Administration > Disk Utility ?
<neetz> anyone there ?
<Seveas> neetz: is the disk full?
<Seveas> or is it having errors?
<neetz> Seveas:  I dont know , i have to check that .. But what do i do if it has errors ?
<Seveas> neetz: you click the 'Check Filesystem' button
<neetz> Seveas:  after that , does it resolve it automatically ? or do i have to type any command , just askin all procedure before i boot into ubuntu ..
<Seveas> neetz: it will prompt you if it finds errors. Some it can resolve automatically, some it will need guidance on.
<neetz> Seveas:  But why did it happen at the first place , it was all fine
<Seveas> could be unexpected power loss, or a hard drive that's simply dying (harddrives are unreliable)
<neetz> Seveas:  okay  I am able to boot into root shell  is there a command to check for errors directly or do i need to boot into a GUI through Live CD
<Guest65529> hello
<Seveas> neetz: I'd suggest a live cd as it's the root volume with problems. Some of the fixes cannot be done if a volume is mounted
<trivvit> quick question, if anyone wants to help me ou
<trivvit> I lost oem windows 8 install
<neetz> Seveas:  ok thanks
<trivvit> and so i need ubuntu
<aossi> hey ver
<aossi> sooo im in startx i cant connect to my wifi i tried ifconfig wlan0
<aossi> varunendra how good with startx are you
<aossi> can anyone help me?
<sorinello> Hello. Are there any known issues with split VPN on Ubuntu 13.10 ? I saw tutorials on how to do this in older version, but doesn't work on my 13.10 version. My problems is that All traffic is routerd through VPN
<diminoten> hm okay so I just get kicked into some kind of BusyBox command line
<varunendra> aossi, "im in startx..." do you mean you are in the GUI?
<diminoten> keeps saying "no init found"
<lng> Hi! Where can I find Add/Remove? "Install Network Manager Applet through the Add/Remove in the Ubuntu menu."
<varunendra> lng, where did you get that suggestion? And why do you need it in the first place? NetworkManager applet is installed by default
<Seveas> lng: don't know where you found that, but the netwrk manager applet is installed by default in Ubuntu. If it somehow disappeared, you can use the software center or apt-get to get it back.
<aossi> no vera its all command promt i have no desktop its like a fullscreen terminal
<varunendra> :)
<aossi> verunendra no i have nothing but terminal. i thought it might be startx lol never used startx
<varunendra> aossi, startx just attempts to start the GUI, but the Xserver must be running in the background and the graphics driver (even if it is the basic one) must support the display. So if it failed, there is not much we can do about it.
<aossi> if i can get wifi with this terminal crap then i can get my drivers and have graphics
<aossi> or at least update and go from there maybe
<Seveas> varunendra: startx actually starts the X server
<aossi> x.x
<Seveas> aossi: so, I missed the start of your discussion. Why are you not using the gui?
<aossi> cant i tried upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 and got that black screen crap and then tried nomodeset and now im at a full terminal style screen
<varunendra> sorry I got disconnected. Did I miss anything?
<varunendra> <aossi> verunendra no i have nothing but terminal.
<Seveas> aossi: ooh, so your upgrade is really fscked eh
<aossi> yea Nd i cant get wifi
<Seveas> aossi: plug in a wire for now. Wireless in the terminal is a pain
<jgcampbell300> I am trying to upgrade my bios on a Dell Precision T7400 work station ... i have found the bin file to use "T7400A11.bin" but when i try to ./T7400A11.bin it says ./flash: not found ... i am at a loss ... could i get a bit of assistance please ?
<Seveas> wire we can get working with a few commands, then we can work on fixing the system
<aossi> x.x i cant.....dont have access to this rooms router. i have no choice but to wifi.
<aossi> im at grub.. had to restart comp
<Seveas> aossi: well, then you're out of luck until you can plug in a wire
<varunendra> Seveas, not necessarily if nmcli works :)
<Seveas> aossi: you can try running a few commands to kick the install further if it's borked in the right place. Try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<aossi> x.x c'mon please....idk when i will get wired in. i just did nomodeset.
<aossi> k
<varunendra> aossi, are you sure it is a graphics driver issue? If not, have you tried any other boot options?
<Seveas> varunendra: I'm guessing a package failed to configure, causing many packages to be left in a crap state, probably including the initramfs. Seen it before.
<aossi> every boot option except nomodeset has failed
<Seveas> so let's try apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure -a until they no longer give any output
<Seveas> and if we find the failing package, we can fix it
<diminoten> well this is depressing
<aossi> that -f install didnt work either
<Seveas> aossi: did it give any output?
<aossi> lemme get a pic for you
<jgcampbell300> I am trying to upgrade my bios on a Dell Precision T7400 work station ... i have found the bin file to use "T7400A11.bin" but when i try to ./T7400A11.bin it says ./flash: not found ... i am at a loss ... could i get a bit of assistance please ?
<Sagar69> Can someone explain me what does tty and pts means?
<aossi> omg.
<aossi> you still there dude i have a pic of my screen right now
<guoxd> hi
<aossi> http://imgur.com/VldrY6m
<aossi> thats me doing sudo apt-get -f install
<Seveas> aossi: hmm, that looks normal. How about dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> with sudo of course :)
<aossi> nothing happened
<neetz> Seveas:  it doesnt boot through live cd
<Seveas> aossi: rats, so there went my first guess :(
<varunendra> aossi, how far does your system let you go, in root prompt or with nomodeset? Can you still scan your wireless networks in any of those modes? (sudo iwlist scan)
<neetz> can anyone tell me where's the right place to ask about the Xorg issue ?
<aossi> scanned i see the diff networks
<Z0rky> Im having trouble using qemu-kvm, when creating a virtual machine from the terminal. i get it created and booted. but i cannot connect to it via vnc connection. can anyone tell me what i need to write, in order to set a port and make it listen on 0.0.0.0 ?
<Seveas> aossi: do this: nmcli con list
<varunendra> aossi, do you have your wifi connection profile saved with security key etc.?
<neetz> Seveas:  ?
<Seveas> if your network shows up, you can try: nmcli con up id here_the_name_as_specified_by_nmcli_list
<aossi> k hold on
<Seveas> neetz: if your computer doesn't boot the live cd, either you have a broken live cd (did you check it?) or a really broken computer (broken memory perhaps, try the memtest boot option)
<neetz> Seveas:  or probably a graphic problem
<Z0rky> !g kvm
<Z0rky> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<aossi> i did the command with the name and nothing
<Z0rky> !virt-install
<Z0rky> !virt-manager
<Seveas> aossi: sisn't wifi come up? check with ifconfig -a
<aossi> error unknown connection
<Z0rky> common ubottu
<Z0rky> !qemu-kvm
<Seveas> Z0rky: don't play with the bot.
<Z0rky> im asking for help
<Z0rky> since it might point me in the right direction
<Seveas> no you're not. You're mucking about with the bot.
<Seveas> asking for help goes like "Hi guys, I'm trying to do XXX but get stuck on YYY, can anyone help?
<Z0rky> Seveas:  i did earlier.
<Z0rky> if you scroll up you can se me question
<Seveas> aossi: can you give me a picture of the output of both nmcli commands?
<aossi> seveas i did the ifconfig -a and i got a list of my eth0 my lo and my wlan0
<Seveas> Z0rky: I saw it but don't have an answer
<aossi> no :( scroll went away
<node549> its just sometimes no one has the answer ..patience..
<Seveas> aossi: well, try them again :)
<aossi> pm them to me so i dont lose them in chat scroll im chatting on my phone
<Ben64> aossi: oh you came back. don't use startx
<varunendra> Ben64, they already did, and it failed too.
<Zorky> .
<Ben64> varunendra: yeah i know they used startx. its never a good idea to do that
<varunendra> Ben64, why so?
<aossi> yea im using nomodeset....it sucks but owell gotta fix this pc
<Ben64> because its not the correct way to get into a graphical environment
<Ben64> nomodeset is completely different from startx
<neetz> Ben64:  Are you talking about Xorg ?
<aossi> im in nomodeset....
<memoweb> varunendra I am running on windows 8 I downloaded ubuntu I would like to first use it on a virtual box
<Ben64> you're not "in" nomodeset, thats a boot parameter
<varunendra> Ben64, does it tend to break anything? The startx
<aossi> you know what i mean...
<Ben64> varunendra: it can
<neetz> varunendra:  can anyone help me ? I am facing a Xorg issue
<Ben64> aossi: explain your issue here
<Zorky> can anyone help me, im having trouble when creating a VM using virsh, i can't configure it with the right vnc options from the start, so i can't get a console
<aossi> hold on... lemme get you imgur link...
<varunendra> Ben64, any reference links etc.?
<neetz> anyone who can help me with Xorg issue ?
<Ben64> neetz: not if you never explain the issue
<node549> :D
<Seveas> Ben64: he explained it earlier
<Ben64> so? repeating "i have problems" doesn't help anything
<neetz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23353/ubuntu-boots-into-terminal this is the problem , I had this problem before when my livecd was not booting , I dont know All of a sudden it booted , and i installed it again  .. anyways it not about livecd ,, can i solve this Xorg issue , its given in the link
<varunendra> memoweb, installing VirtualBox on win8 should be easy. Is it the Ubuntu installation part that you need help with?
<neetz> Ben64:
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I have a problem with an Optimus card here. I am using 12.04 with nvidia-prime. Everything works perfectly, but running fullscreen apps in wine crashes Xorg. Switching to the Intel card makes that work, but obviously results in quite a bit of overheating.
<Seveas> neetz: you don't have an X issue. YOu have a broken filesystem, which is causing many things (including X) to not be able to start. You need to fix that filesystem.
<Ben64> neetz: i'm going to go ahead and ignore that link. what problems are you experiencing yourself and how did they start
<theadmin> Oh, yeah, the card is Geforce GT 635M
<neetz> Ben64:  I don't know myself , One day It did not boot , it was working al lfine .. it gets stuck .. , six months back I had a similar issue, and It was the Nvidiea Graphics Driver Problem (Unity ) i guess , I did not anything , I reforamatted everything . .now again i face that problem
<neetz> Seveas:  Why Doesnt it boot to liveCd ? I guess it's a Graphics Issue
<Seveas> neetz: and I guess your hardware is either broken or incompatible with Ubuntu - that's why I stopped responding, not worth my time.
<neetz> Seveas:  Yeah Coz Unity is the problem , But it worked fine for al lthese days , and plus a lot of systems are unity
<Ben64> neetz: if you have the same problems cropping up and now you're unable to boot the livecd, i'd have to say it could be a hardware problem
<Quibus> Can someone help me please?
<neetz> Ben64: :( , can i run any command so that I can clear and reinstall the filesystem errors
<icedwater> Quibus: just ask the question, you're waiting twice as long as you need to.
<Quibus> I'm running an SVN server on 12.04, and I made a post-commit hook that works fine when I set its permissions on 755. Works fine for the rest of the day then. But next day, the permission of the file is changed to 655 and the post-commit hook starts to fail. Why is that permission changed? And how do I stop this? I can't find a cronjob or something that would do this. Is there some Ubuntu security feature that removes execute permission
<Quibus> icedwater: I'm repeating my question.... I had already asked it earlier without any reaction
<icedwater> Quibus: ah, OK. I didn't see that in the past half hour or so. No wonder.
<ezra-s> Quibus, wth is a "post-commit hook"
<Quibus> ezra-s: a script that the SVN server runs when someone does a commit
<icedwater> Do remember that we are (mostly) volunteers here and are also pretty busy, so it's not unusual to have to wait quite a while.
<Quibus> But the script doesn't run if it doesn't have execute permissions of course
<Quibus> icedwater: of course. It's just that I got 0 reactions within 1.5 hours :P
<Quibus> oh, 2 hours
<icedwater> I don't know of any such security feature though.
<Quibus> I've now even setup a cronjob that fixes the permissions daily again and an inotify icronjob to get a mail when the permission is changed again
<Ben64> neetz: you can try
<Quibus> But I can't find out what is changing it in the first place
<neetz> Ben64:  I am not findin any commands :(
<Ben64> neetz: fsck
<ezra-s> Quibus, so you made a script set 755 permissions on it and it's changing. Have you check the time/date of the script which was last updated in case it received updates after your permission set to make sure nothing is modifying it afterwards.  Or maybe there is a chance the script is setting permissions itself and by accident changing it's own permissions?
<neetz> did that in root shell , did not solve
<Ben64> what did it do
<ezra-s> Quibus, have you tried moving that script out of that path and see if permissions keep changing?
<Quibus> ezra-s: the script isn't changing permissions itself, it simply sends a mail. The script actually works fine. I even added a 0-sized dummy file in the same dir and that file also got it's x-permission removed
<neetz> Ben64:  Nothing , it said done .. and came out of shell
<icedwater> Quibus: which directory is that?
<ezra-s> Quibus, which path is it if I may ask?
<Quibus> It is in /srv/svn/<REOPNAME>/hooks
<Quibus> REPONAME
<Ben64> neetz: try it again
<neetz> Ben64: K
<ezra-s> Quibus, try this.. move the script to /home/youruser/bin/ and then to a symbolik link in  /srv/svn/<REOPNAME>/hooks pointing to it
<ezra-s> check if it keeps happening
<theadmin> Don't you need to call fsck with a partition argument?
<theadmin> Ben64: ^
<Quibus> *something* is changing the permissions. I checked the attributes modification date (ls -lsct) and saw it got changed last night at 23:12 for instance. But no cron job was running at that time.
<ezra-s> if not maybe it is a svn thing
<TJ-> aossi: Have you made progress?
<aossi> eh slowly.
<ezra-s> Quibus, svn has a permament process like a daemon?
<icedwater> Not that I know of...
<ezra-s> Quibus, have you made sure it is not svn related process changing permissions?
<Ben64> theadmin: nope
<icedwater> Did you check where your /srv/ is mounted and how?
<Quibus> ezra-s: I checked on #svn and no one there knows of such a thing
<TJ-> aossi: Do you have wifi yet?
<Quibus> Google didn't turn up anything like it
<aossi> TJ- bout to see if what i was to do worked
<Quibus>  /srv is not a separate mount
<Quibus> it's just a dir in the root
<Quibus> and it's completely owned by www-data
<icedwater> Which is also the Apache user, right?
<Quibus> yeas
<Quibus> There is some apache2 cronjob, but that only clears the cache.
<aossi> ugh back at grub.....
<Quibus> There doesn't seem to be a separate subversion daemon process running
<icedwater> Quibus: would this be in any way relevant? http://serverfault.com/questions/188654/svn-post-commit-user-permissions
<icedwater> The answers seem sparse, to be fair.
<ezra-s> I'd say file is being re-recreated somehow and umask is different than permission set, bt I don't know svn enough I'm speculating
<xjkx> I have no folder icons. Using either thunar or pcmanfm I just get the name of the folders without the icon. I run ubuntu 13.10/64 bits, but I dont use gnome, I use openbox
<Quibus> icedwater: the hook works fine, until the permissions get changed without me doing that
<Quibus> ezra-s: that's a good idea, it could be recreated for some reason
<Quibus> umask is 0002
<Quibus> but the file changes from 755 to 655
<ezra-s> 655 does not make much sense really :(
<ezra-s> Quibus, go brute force grep everything under /srv for "655"
<Quibus> ezra-s: there are complete svn repositories in there... but what would be the use of that grep?
<icedwater> Hmm, doesn't a umask of 0002 force the all-write bit off?
<ezra-s> Quibus, check if there is a file or script or anything applying those, that's why I said "brute force" :P
<Quibus> ah like that
<Quibus> I grepped on chmod a bit in the cron dir, but not in the srv stuff
<Quibus> it could also do a -x
<Quibus> not necessarily 655
<ezra-s> Quibus, since you have the date of last modification different or so I understood you could heck if that behaviour persists every day and be there waiting and checking processes for the next time it happens
<icedwater> Yeah
<icedwater> I was thinking chmod -x
<ezra-s> s/heck/check
<Quibus> ezra-s: as I said: I put an inotify cron job on it
<ezra-s> then grep for chmod
<ezra-s> Quibus, not for a cronjob, but an already running process re-inforcing certain policy
<ezra-s> or whatever may be happening
<Quibus> The inotify will mail me if the permission of the file is changed
<ezra-s> so you will know the time it happens
<Quibus> yes
<Quibus> But the c-time also shows that
<Quibus> (last night at 23:12)
<ezra-s> make it send you a list of processes too
<kivilahtio_> Hello! Could anyone help me with setting up "outbound traffic via a specific ethernet interface"?
<Quibus> I tried sending the output of 'lsof | grep post-commit' but that was empty when I changed it myself
<Quibus> I also tried sending the output of "ps -Af | grep post-commit" but that only resulted in the grep command
<geirha> Quibus: Are there any cronjobs running at around 23:11?
<Quibus> geirha: no, I checked that in syslog,
<kivilahtio_> I managed to configure outbound packets to use a new routing table with a default gateway for the ethernet device, and I can verify packets leaving my system, but the replies cannot be forwarded to the bridge :(
<geirha> Quibus: was there a commit around 23:12 ?
<Quibus> a job ran before that but was closed a few minutes prior to the change at 23:12
<geirha> Quibus: well, it could've spawned a background job which lived on for a while, but that would be a silly thing to do in a cronjob
<Quibus> geirha: there was no commit at all
<TJ-> Quibus: have you checked the umask of the user the svn process runs as?
<ezra-s> Quibus, I would forget "post-commit" and go checking something more... generic
<TJ-> Quibus: The umask could cause permissions changes when a checkout or update is done
<geirha> Quibus: On a side note, you could change ownership to root, that way, only root will be able to chmod it.
<geirha> If it still changes mode after that, you'll know it's either someone logged in as root doing it, or some root cronjob or similar.
<mus1c> whats the topic??
<theadmin> mus1c: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. This channel is for questions related to support issues with the Ubuntu operating system, software for it, etc.
<geirha> mus1c: his svn post-commit hook script gets a weird mode change out of nowhere
<theadmin> ...Oh, that.
<theadmin> Heh, I didn't understand the question, apologies mus1c
<mus1c> can you ask for xubuntu issues here or is there another blog for that?
<theadmin> mus1c: Xubuntu is fine, you can ask your question, however #xubuntu also exists.
<theadmin> mus1c: (also, these places here are called "channels", not blogs)
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding qemu-kvm im trying to create a virtual machine, it get created, but i can't connect to the console with vnc. any help would be apriciated
<ezra-s> Zorky, vnc is not made to connect to "console" afaik
<Zorky> ezra-s:  when i use virt-manager from a ubuntu machine running qemu-kvm i can set a vnc display, it gets set on per default. but with a change to port you can connect to the vm with vnc and control it
<mus1c> I have xubuntu 12.04 and it runs great on the guest account but not so great on the primary account How to get my original account running smoothly again?
<ezra-s> Zorky, ohh I see, my apologies
<mus1c> sorry about the blogs reference, that was another question, I have been here before but usually as an observer
<theadmin> mus1c: ...You'lll have to be more descriptive, how does it run "not so great"? Is there some sort of lag in some apps? All apps? Does it crash?
<mus1c> pretty much while surfing the Web, it drags and videos will not play smoothly also on the Web
<Zorky> Im looking for help regarding qemu-kvm im trying to create a virtual machine, it get created, but i can't connect to the console with vnc. any help would be apriciated
<mus1c> I have used do it yourself websites with some success but I keep coming back to this issue on the Web. Could it be a problem with the hard drive - defective or needing to be repaired??
<theadmin> mus1c: Meh. Clear your browser's data, it might help
<theadmin> Also videos is, well, Flash... Flash can't be helped, it's terrible
<neal63> Is there a general off topic channel?
<theadmin> neal63: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dkozel> Hi. I'm trying to compile a c source file and it includes <libc.h>, gcc isn't finding that header, I have linux-libc-dev installed (13.10). Any advice?
<neal63> theadmin: no I mean just a catch all kind of thing
<jdm> whats the best windows 7 software for disk partitioning and OS migration?
<theadmin> jdm: ...That's offtopic, this is an Ubuntu channel
<Ben64> jdm: probably should be asking in ##windows
<neal63> JDM: disk management
<theadmin> dkozel: ...I don't know what that header may be, but it's not part of linux-libc-dev. The only references I find about it are Plan9-related
<theadmin> A file search in the repos isn't bringing much up either
<dkozel> theadmin: anything that brings up Plan9 as an associated term is wierd
<dkozel> I'm not having much luck either finding information about it. the nanomsg project includes it
<neal63> jdm: did that answer your question?
<theadmin> dkozel: I found... this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/frama-c-base
<theadmin> dkozel: But I'm not sure this is what you want
<johnas> ciao ragazzi come si va su mirc da qui!!???
<theadmin> !it | johnas
<ubottu> johnas: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fidel> !it | johnas
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Thunderbird on Ubuntu LTS. How can I get rid of really large cache files in ~/thunderbird of IMAP accounts I already deleted?
<nitin> hello .. guys is it worth to configure a vps running ubuntu server where apache is actually running and a website is being hosted to be configured as a VPN server as well..?
<llutz> nitin: vpn to achieve what? if you want it for security/anonymity - No, since you don't control the VPS
<NBhosting> euhm any of you ever had apt-get update waiting at 0%
<NBhosting> fresh install
<NBhosting> i can ping outside
<nitin> llutz, hmm ok then what do u suggest for VPN ?
<llutz> nitin: vpn to do what? for most purposes a VPS should be fine, it's just not "safe"
<NBhosting> 0% connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<nitin> NBhosting, may be u need to see if repository are edited with good mirrors
<geirha> NBhosting: sounds like the nl mirror is having trouble
<NBhosting> can i switch that quickly?
<geirha> NBhosting: yes, run software sources (software-properties-gtk)
<NBhosting> nl.archive.ubuntu.com seems to redirect to ubuntuarchive.nl
<nitin> NBhosting,  you better download a fresh one and install it.. instead of modifying repo list which may lead in some crash later on
<NBhosting> a fresh iso you mean?
<NBhosting> ah wait there it goes
<NBhosting> slow but it goes
<nitin> NBhosting, after all the time to freshly download and install a new one and the time for updating with the new repo might be the same time
<nitin> NBhosting,  oh ok if its slow then its another issue
<geirha> nitin: he's doing an update, not a release upgrade
<NBhosting> yeah i gues there server is having issues
<nitin> NBhosting, try this command >> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<geirha> NBhosting: Occationally happens with the mirror I use too, I either wait it out, or switch to main server temporarily when it happens
<Quibus> sorry, I was AFK for a while
<NBhosting> yeah noiw it hanging again on 100% connection to security.ubuntu.com
<Quibus> TJ-: this file is not part of the repo, so it shouldn't be changed/updated when any commit/update is done
<Quibus> It's only executed
<nitin> llutz, what do u advice for VPN ?
<Quibus> Changing owner to root might be a good idea
<geirha> NBhosting: hm. could be the issue is on your side too. Sounds similar to what may happen when two machines accidentally got the same ip
<NBhosting> mm let me try switching ip
<Quibus> gotta go, thanks for your suggestions and ideas
<hello123> hello
<NBhosting> switching ip seems to fix it
<TJ-> Quibus: is the repo directory on a remote NFS mount?
<llutz> nitin: vpn to do what? for most purposes a VPS should be fine, it's just not "safe". if you rely on anonymity/security you have to find a vpn-provider you trust (hrm...) or you have to host all your stuff on your own/under your own control
<hello123> guys can any 1 help me :(
<hello123> i need help with fixing partitions
<hello123> i have 6 x 4tb drives but /home showing only 4tb :(
<NBhosting> ah i had a typo in my interface on gateway
<hello123> os - ubuntu 12.04
<MrQuist> hello123, are you by any means using RAID? because if so, its kinda logical
<MrQuist> hello123, chat here please
<NBhosting> ah k, no difrance, must be the repo
<hello123> yes i am on raid
<MrQuist> so you're using 6 4TB drives in RAID-5 and asking why you only have 4TB?
<hello123> i am not having it in raid 5
<MrQuist> sorry, RAID-1
<MrQuist> what raid are you using?
<hello123> i dont know acutallly how to make it raid 5
<hello123>  i have sent you pic
<MrQuist> please use pastebin and send the links here
<hello123> http://pastebin.com/Mb0CLYQp
<hello123> i want to make it raid 5 + 24tb in /home
<pi_____> hi
<pi_____> someone know to keyshortcut for enabling mouseemu in ubuntu?
<pi_____> and disabling
<halyna_> - WHO
<hello123> how to make it raid 5?
<NBhosting> is there a command to switch mirror
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: mirror for what?
<NBhosting> for apt-get
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: software centre can do that
<NBhosting> im running from console
<hello123> MRquist ?
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: or you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add edit the lines manually
<NBhosting> ah k, checked that files, thats alot of lines :D
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: you can use sed if you are good with it
<NBhosting> kinda silly that apt-get doesnt notice the bad mirror and switches itself
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: you could report a bug
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: but it could forever switch if you have no web connection at all, it will assume the mirror is down
<hello123> any 1 here ??? help me fixing software raid
<NBhosting> yeah i might do that, maybe they fix it, ill give it some time to do the update, it seems to be doing something after a while
<NBhosting> looks like security.ubuntu.com is having issues
<pi_____> hello123: helou
<pikaren_> hello
<hello123> hi pi
<NBhosting> ping to it is fine do
<pi_____> hello123: what you are using?
<neal63> Why is it that there are 1510 users connected but only like 10 people talking?
<ActionParsnip> NBhosting: the server may be up but the service may be hung on the server
<NBhosting> yeah looks like it
<hello123> pi 6x4tb hdd raid 1
<node549> neal63 because other 1500 have nothing to talk about
<pi_____> hello123: ok
<hello123> mgiht be 1500 people know about the questions? :p
<ActionParsnip> pi_____: s/he's reinstalling, should fix it
<hello123> and no one replies
<up201307823> :)
<hello123> action it wont
<hello123> reinstalling 3 times
<hello123> *time
<pi_____> hello123:  ok, so you need to do raid from four hdd?
<neal63> Doubt it
<hello123> trying to fix it with mdadm
<hello123> 8tried
<up201304474> :)
<hello123> i thought some 1 could help me here
<up201307823> :p
<hello123> pi_ actually i just have to make it into raid 5 by deleting metadevices
<node549> maybe they watch tv or someth
<hello123> but i dont know the proper procedure/code to do it so reinstalling the os 3rd time
<pi_____> hello123: aha
<pi_____> hello123:  which os?
<NBhosting> ow seems to be more complaints about it in google
<NBhosting> even the us version is down
<hello123> come on. some one might know about it in 1500
<pi_____> hello123: and which soft you use?
<hello123> pi_ reinstalling ubuntu 12.04
<NBhosting> can anyone conform, not beeing able to upgrade?
<hello123> soft ? for?
<pi_____> hello123: ok, you dont use grafic desktop, isnt it?
<hello123> pi  i m new to linux
<hello123> :(
<pi_____> hello123: never mind
<hello123> :)
<NBhosting> yeah i got the same on other machines
<hello123> might be other 1400 people -> BOT
<hello123> :P
<hello123> pi do you know about mdamn?
<pi_____> hello123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<pi_____> hello123:  for example
<hello123> pi__ ahh its not gonna work. some 1 who is experiance would do it
<pi_____> hello123: it will be work
<hello123> ok
<pi_____> hello123: or here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTAh53AXSXA
<hello123> pi_ its not home pc its server :(
<hateball> hello123: could be you'll get better answers in #ubuntu-server
<hello123> thanks a lot for this :D
<hateball> hello123: Not that RAID is server only, just... most questions around here are desktop oriented and most desktop users don't use RAID :p
<ariisio> Hello, I'm trying to install virtualbox on Ubuntu Server 13.10 and somehow the installation got stuck at Regenerating fonts cache... Any advice how to proceed?
<NBhosting> why would u install that once ubuntu :P
<NBhosting> install proxmox and install ur vms on that
<ariisio> Well, lets just say it needs to be installed ^^
<ariisio> I'm just wondering why it got stuck at "Regenerating fonts cache..."
<NBhosting> maybe the same problem as me, ubuntu servers are slow/down today
<jpds> NBhosting: That has nothing to do with package installation.
<NBhosting> if it does get the font from there
<Ben64> ariisio: what exactly did you do
<ariisio> That's what I thought. So you suggest I just wait?
<jpds> NBhosting: Yes, but he's beyond that stage and onto the actual installation.
<NBhosting> ah k
<jpds> ariisio: Check "ps auxf" and see what it's running.
<ariisio> How can I check the "ps auxf" if it's still running?
<ariisio> And here is the link I followed
<ariisio> https://gist.github.com/mikedevita/7461832
<ariisio> And everything went fine until step 6. "..... Setting up fontconfig-config (2.10.93-0ubuntu1) ...
<ariisio> Setting up libfontconfig1:amd64 (2.10.93-0ubuntu1) ...
<ariisio> Setting up fontconfig (2.10.93-0ubuntu1) ...
<ariisio> Regenerating fonts cache...
<jpds> ariisio: Open a new SSH connection?
<l00k1n-4-f4c7s> someone explain to me why ubuntu (linux) is so much more secure than using windows? im not a comp nub just never attempted the switch
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: There are a varity of reasons.
<Ben64> well one problem there ariisio is you added a 3rd party repository. we can't support those here, and virtualbox is in the default repositories, so that is wholly unnecessary
<ariisio> jpds: ps auxf gives a whole bunch of results
<bekks> BEsides the fact that virtualbox in the ubuntu repos is broken for ages now.
<l00k1n-4-f4c7s> briefly, could you convince me why i shouldn't be running windows and why i should switch to ubuntu
<Ben64> hmm... nope not broken
<jpds> ariisio: Find the tree under dpkg.
<bekks> It is. Entirely. Due to kernel ABI changes that old 4.1.x vbox doesnt work with current LTS enablement stack kernels.
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: Go and try it for yourself and make that decision on your own.
<yeyeman> does ubuntu have a web server running by default?
<bekks> Thats what I call "broken".
<yeyeman> I get a message when I try my ip
<jpds> yeyeman: No, there are no services listening on ports by default.
<Ben64> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: thats really not within the scope of this channel. you should use what you want and what serves your needs. a linux based chat channel may provide more of what you're looking for in a discussion on that matter
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: It's not that hard to make a bootable USB key and run it off that.
<yeyeman> jpds: Do you know how I can shut down the service providing the "It works ..." message?
<Ben64> bekks: considering that i run it on my computer here, which is LTS and using a more recent kernel, i'd have to say you are incorrect in this matter
<jpds> yeyeman: That's usually Apache.
<jpds> yeyeman: sudo service apache2 stop
<ariisio> jpds: I can't seem to find dpkg...
<bekks> Ben64: So which kernel version do you use, and which vbox version do you use?
<l00k1n-4-f4c7s> i understand, but is it security reasons? less limitations for open-source progs, what?
<Ben64> bekks: which is not even related to the issue at hand. the page linked to was a way to get virtualbox installed on saucy, which is not LTS
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: Not here, go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<yeyeman> jpds, thanks
<l00k1n-4-f4c7s> ...pretty on-topic if you ask me and/or ubuntu.com/tour/ for directing me to here
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: This is a support channel.
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: Not a "convince me to use Linux" channel.
<bekks> Ben64: Well, if you are not interested in a technical, ubuntu related discussion. there you go. It was a mistake to remove the ignore from yu, as it turns out. I am correcting it again.
<l00k1n-4-f4c7s> im not looking for detailed explaination... but ok thanks for NOT supporting me
<jpds> l00k1n-4-f4c7s: You're free to talk about basically anything in the offtopic channel.
<pikaren_> test
<yeyeman> jpds, it started back up again automatically
<Barcelona1937> ei good mornings all i'm on nice ubuntu 12.04 but cause i got not so much free space on root directory, i completly remove the /src/cache directory with sudo and now is not possible to open software-center
<jpds> yeyeman: Nice.
<yeyeman> I have apache virus on my comp!!!
<jpds> yalue: Look at the logs in /var/log/apache2/
<jpds> Err, sorry, that was for yeyeman.
<jpds> yeyeman: And maybe /var/log/syslog.
<Capprentice> Hi ! is there a way to reset pulse audio to its default setup ?
<Ben65_> bekks: 1. its not related to any support question going on in here. 2. if you want to have that discussion in offtopic, i'd welcome it. 3. if you feel the need to ignore people that do not agree with you, then i feel sad for you
<bekks> yeyeman: You have a running webserver, which is no virus.
<ariisio> Shouldn't the "Regenerating fonts cache..." fail at some point if it runs for too long?
<bekks> Ben65_: Ignore set again. For ignore evasion.
<Seveas> Ben64: welcome to the club of people ignored by bekks :-)
<bekks> Ben65_: And basically I dont care about your opinion anymore. </0.02$>
<BorisTheAnimal> hi, need some help, installed ati amd drivers for my 7870 tahiti card but when I rebooted I came to a black screen and a pointer as an X with white borders, any ideas what to do?
<yeyeman> bekks: well if it's an unwanted service that starts itself up when I try to shut it down it's at least starting to look, feel and smell like a virus
<Ben64> yeyeman: it only starts because you installed it
<bekks> yeyeman: If it is unwanted, then uninstall it. It still doesnt quialify Apache being a virus.
<jpds> yeyeman: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<ariisio> jpds: I found the dpkg tree
<ikonia> thank the lord for common sense from jpds
<jpds> ikonia: As always.
<yeyeman> guys I was mostly kidding, It's just a bit annoying that it doesn't stop
<Capprentice> What is the channel that deals with ubuntu audio production ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: what do you mean ?
<ariisio>  "/bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/fontconfi" and under this one "fc-cache -s -f -v" and it says that CPU% is 99.9... o.O?
<BorisTheAnimal> can anyone help me?
<bekks> ariisio: It is rebuilding the font cache.
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, how did you install the ATI driver?
<ariisio> So it's not stuck...?
<bekks> ariisio: No.
<ariisio> It's been running for 40 mins now
<Ben64> ariisio: you really should undo all that you did and install the version of virtualbox that ubuntu provides
<bekks> ariisio: You might have a slow CPU or a pretty big font cache. Nonetheless you can kill that process without doing any harm.
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have created custom desktop entries  where are .desktop files stored ?
<ActionParsnip> BorisTheAnimal: which release are you using?
<Seveas> ariisio: don't kill that process willy-nilly, it'll cause apt to be confused.
<BorisTheAnimal> OerHeks, I followed this guide http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/
<BorisTheAnimal> scroll down to like step 9 or 10
<Seveas> best let it do its thing, so the postinst script finishes succesfully and dpkg registers the package as fully installed
<pikaren> screen irssi
<Seveas> pikaren: this is not your shell :P
<ariisio> I wonder how long it'll take....
<Seveas> ariisio: how long has it taken so far?
<ariisio> Around 45 mins
<Seveas> ooh, that's far too long
<Seveas> is your harddisk light blinking?
<BorisTheAnimal> ActionParsnip, went to amd homepage and took latest stable linux amd driver
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, so that howto uses drivers not from our repositorys?
<Seveas> or is it not actually writing anything?
<ariisio> It seems it's actually not even writing anything
<BorisTheAnimal> Oer, yes?
<oskie> what is this crap called cloud-init ... ok, sorry, that was a little troll-y
<Seveas> ariisio: ok, kill tge fc-cache process and tell us what dpkg says afterwards. This *may* cause the package to not be registered as installed
<jpds> oskie: It's a thing that runs with a cloud instance... inits.
<oskie> all I need to know is how to disable it...
<BorisTheAnimal> however I can come in to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f2 or f1..
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, i would not trust that, get the drivers from our repository, do not use those amd drivers repacked from an android forum
<jpds> oskie: It shouldn't be enabled to start with.
<Seveas> oskie: you could remove the cloud-init package :)
<ActionParsnip> BorisTheAnimal: why did you not use the packaged driver in the repos?
<ariisio> Seveas: Ok, I killed the process
<BorisTheAnimal> okay but how do I go back?
<ActionParsnip> BorisTheAnimal: blacklist the driver module perhaps
<Seveas> ariisio: ok, can you please run this command and pastebin its output: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BorisTheAnimal> AP, I´m a noob when it comes to ubuntu..
<Seveas> that should fix things we may have broken by killing the process
<ariisio> Seveas: Again, it's trying to regenerate the fonts cache and it doesn't seem to do anything
<BorisTheAnimal> so can I somehow from the terminal uninstall the drivers and reboot to come back to an earlier point when they were not installed?
<linu1> hi all, is it possiable to pair bluetooth devices without pin using bt-tools ?
<jpds> ariisio: Is there any reason you can't, like, use KVM?
<Seveas> ariisio: can you pastebin the output of ps aux | grep fc-cache
<Seveas> jpds: well, at this point that doesn't matter - dpkg will want fc-cache to finish no matter what packages he wants to install :)
<Capprentice> Need help here: Ubuntu is not displaying Front Microphone in Sound Manager. (http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/1.png  ! Front Microphone is connected and working ! But Im getting my own voice echoed back to my ears ! (Sorry for bad English !). Here is another screen-shot. I have tried to follow the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting Guide : The output for 'aplay -l' is not exactly like what is said is supposed to be there
<Capprentice> . Why there are two cards. I only have ONE and that is integrated in mother board. http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/6.png
<BorisTheAnimal> oh and while installing the amd driver there was an error installing fglrx.
<Barcelona1937> how i can restore a directory i erased with root in ubuntu 12.04¿?
<Ben64> ariisio: or install the version of virtualbox that comes with ubuntu? why add a repository? why?!
<Seveas> Barcelona1937: you restore from your backups
<Barcelona1937> ok
<Barcelona1937> but where i found¿?
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, bitcoin mining and re-packed videodriver, ... classic
<Seveas> Barcelona1937: wherever you put them
<Capprentice> Anyone knows of a IRC channel where I might get the right people who deals with Audio Production on Ubuntu ?
<Barcelona1937> i make usual backups with the ubuntu default tool, but if only wanna restore a few folders where i found this¿?r
<BorisTheAnimal> not bitcoin but yes mining.
<Seveas> Capprentice: you may be lucky in #ubuntustudio, not sure though
<Capprentice> Hmm okay ! Thanks.
<BorisTheAnimal> Oer, okay.
<Barcelona1937> ok thx Seveas
<BorisTheAnimal> how does sudo apt-get purge work?
<Seveas> BorisTheAnimal: it removes the pacakge and its configfiles
<ActionParsnip> BorisTheAnimal: read the man page
<BorisTheAnimal> okay, but AP it is better to ask here.
<Seveas> BorisTheAnimal: neh, it's better to read manpages. You can learn far more from them :)
<ActionParsnip> BorisTheAnimal: have you read the man page before asking?
<administrator> Andrzej
<Guest79406> Witam
<BorisTheAnimal> Sev + AP, but what is the meaning of this then?
<Guest79406> Witam
<Capprentice> Need help here: Ubuntu is not displaying Front Microphone in Sound Manager.(http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/1.png  ! Front Microphone is connected and working ! But Im getting my own voice echoed back to my ears ! (Sorry for bad English !). Here is another screen-shot. I have tried to follow the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting Guide : The output for 'aplay -l' is not exactly like what is said is supposed to be there.
<Capprentice>  Why there are two cards. I only have ONE and that is integrated in mother board. http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/6.png
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, is there any possibility to output to hdmi audio only but no video?
<Wiz_KeeD> to the tv that is
<Seveas> Wiz_KeeD: I guess you can use xrandr to switch of that display output
<Wiz_KeeD> I can?
<Wiz_KeeD> but not the audio?
<Seveas> xrandr only does displays
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I cut it?
 * Wiz_KeeD has a suspicion audio will be cut as well
<ikonia> point pulse at the device
<ikonia> you can use hdmi for audio only
<Seveas>  xrandr --output HDMI1 --off
<ikonia> the only niggle is sometimes the interface doesn't activate if there is no video
<Wiz_KeeD> point pulse?
<Seveas> rats, now how do I turn it on again?
<Wiz_KeeD> Seveas, it cuts the audio too :)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: pulse audio
<geirha> aka the sound settings
<Seveas> ikonia: ooh, and how would one do that?
<Seveas> I need to do that tonight and have no clue :)
<ikonia> Seveas: isn't there an admin tool for pulse device ?
<ikonia> Seveas: I'm sure there is a tool hang on, let me see if I can dig it out
<Wiz_KeeD> If I turn off the video it does not recognise it
<Wiz_KeeD> the audio interface I mean
<geirha> Sound Settings -> Output tab -> choose hdmi from the list
<ikonia> I know it's sometimes a bit buggy with some hdmi cards as they don't activate the port until there is video being sent down them
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Wiz_KeeD> geirha, if I turn off the video it does not appear in Output
<Wiz_KeeD> I just want to listen to music on my tv-connected speakers and I don't want it to be turned on for nothing
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't use it as a second monitor or anything
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip,I think Alsa is Fine. I can hear sound.
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: alsa isnt just sound output
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, What that script will do ? I dont recognize every command there in that script.
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: it gives details about the sound setup in the system
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: to a very high level
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: if you run the command I gave, it will make a URL of the output of the command, which you can then post in the channel
<Capprentice> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f7d1ef4f69b53f84c7069e45bd2273122f3a3ae6
<utente> marcua
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the large command in step 1 then reboot
<pXro> hello
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, That is what I did one month ago ! Did not worked !
<mellohey> hi, anyone knows  when and if the wifi card in some intel laptops will work? i have a hp 430 g1 that dosent work with wifi, iv read that this is a bug, but tried all the way back to 12.04 up to 14.04 and it wont work with either of them
<bekks> mellohey: Which intel wifi card make and model is it exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: so the mic feeds to the output too? Is that the issue?
<Capprentice> Yes,.
<mellohey> bekks: im not sure atm but i think its Ralink
<bekks> mellohey: So its not an Intel wifi card at all.
<bekks> mellohey: Nonetheless, we need to know the exact make and model.
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, is this unexpected - killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*rm: cannot remove `/home/soham/.config/pulse/*': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: in alsamixer   set mic boost to zero, does it help
<Capprentice> Wait ! Let me check :)
<mellohey> bekks: ok, im curently on a hp 4340s and its the smae problem with this and the wifi adapter is  Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<mellohey> bekks: but what i did find out was that if i use the ubunut 13.04 then and only then would the wifi work but not with any other version
<bekks> mellohey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<bekks> mellohey: 13.04 is EOL, upgrade to a supported release first.
<james-ubyssey> hey so about an houra go I just restarted and my sound stopped working
<james-ubyssey> and uh... I've restarted a few times since then and nothing... alsa seems to say everything is enabled
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: yes as you will have only one of the folders. Older Ubuntus have ~/.pulse*  newer has the folder in ~/.config
<Capprentice> Oh !
<Capprentice> Wait im uploading the alsamixer layout !
<mellohey> bekks: thanx alot will try this and hopefully it will work on both laptops
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/123.png
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: scroll more to the right, there are more channels (look at te right of the terminal
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/cappredia/45.png
<Capprentice> They are disabled.
<u1> erertert
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: I'd play with those levels, see what reduces the sound coming back into the speaker.
<u1> hi all !   I love ubuntu
<Capprentice> Okay! I will try...But what about the Microphone being Displayed in the Sound Manager ?
<hoodedice> Xubuntu - I built an app from source, now I want to put an entry to it in the app menu with a custom icon. Putting an entry is okay, but how do I put a custom icon?
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, There used to be a "Head Phone" profile. That profile is now entirely absent !
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, How does your Sound Manager looks ! Can you show me a Screenshot ?
<BorisTheAnimal> ah, just gonna reinstall ubuntu much easier.
<BorisTheAnimal> mm-mh eating cookies and drinking milk.
<Foufoutakos>  /server nana.irc.gr
<audictive> hoodedice: right click to app menu, go to edit menu, find your app and right click on it, choose properties, click on "no icon", click on "select icon from", choose "image files" and point to your icon.
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/Audio.JPG
<hoodedice> Thank you very much audictive
<audictive> np
<sgo11> hi, if I install trusty iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, what should I do when trusty officially released? do I simply run "apt-get upgrade" to update to official release? or do I need to do anything special? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: I dont use microphones on my system. This is from my Trusty box
<Capprentice> Okay. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sgo11: Trusty is offtopic here, as in #ubuntu+1
<sgo11> ActionParsnip, really? never know that. I will ask there. thanks.
<makara> hi. when chrooting, why do we always mount /dev and /dev/pts separately?
<siberiannerd> clear
<Seveas> makara: because we may need access to them in the chroot
<helmut_> hi
<arcnewuss> All kernels on my /boot fail to load except for one. The non-working kernels give the error "failed to execute /init"
<Seveas> arcnewuss: sounds like broken initramfs is /boot full perhaps?
<Seveas> there should be a comma there betweeninitramfs and is :)
<bekks> arcnewuss: Can you pastebin "lsb_release -a; uname -a; ls -lha /boot/; dpkg -l | grep linux-image;" please?
<arcnewuss> "/boot full"???
<siberiannerd> arcnewuss, if those kernels were installed recently - `update-initramfs` on working one
<bekks> arcnewuss: ls -lha /boot; as I said
<makara> Seveas, why isn't the contents of /dev/pts mounted when I `mount -o bind /dev /tmp/test` ?
<Seveas> makara: because it's a separate filesystem
<Guest1234567> I want to mount a remote directory (mails) on my current machine so i can backup the directory, what should i use?
<makara> Seveas, how can you tell?
<siberiannerd> makara, it is http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/90285/debian-chroot-blocking-pttys-on-host/90519#90519
<arcnewuss> Would this link work? http://pastebin.com/Kyh1r2VZ
<Seveas> dennis@seahawk:~$ mount | grep ' /dev'
<Seveas> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Seveas> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<Lomaster> hello, lol
<arcnewuss> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Kyh1r2VZ
<bekks> arcnewuss: I'd remove those 3.8 rc7 kernel in first instance.
<Seveas> arcnewuss: ok, so you've got a combination of ancient kernels and non-ubuntu kernels.
<Seveas> which one boots?
<arcnewuss> only the 3.0.0-16 works
<Seveas> arcnewuss: that makes sense, that'an actual kernel meant for your OS. Remove the newer ones
<Seveas> arcnewuss: and disable whatever repos you added to install them.
<arcnewuss> remove from /boot?
<Seveas> remove the packages
<Seveas> and the repos
<bekks> No. Uninstall it.
<arcnewuss> sudo apt-get remove --purge ???
<bekks> arcnewuss: Yes.
<Seveas> yup
<siberiannerd> makara, http://www.nsa.gov/research/_files/selinux/papers/slinux/node60.shtml =)
<jang> hey all. Any idea why "sudo service libvirt-bin status" (or any service, for that matter) responds with: "status: Unknown job: libvirt-bin", when "sudo -i service libvirt-bin status" works correctly?
<arcnewuss> I installed the kernel by downloading and then dpkg
<makara> siberiannerd, looking at that
<makara> thanks guys, good night
<bekks> arcnewuss: And? Uninstall it, it is a release candidate.
<siberiannerd> arcnewuss, was there any real reason for doing so?
<arcnewuss> I tried to have a second working kernel.
<bekks> arcnewuss: Then you should use the lates 12.04 kernel, and not some weird release candidates.
<JuJuBee> I have a shared folder on a server.  When a user places a file in the folder, I want the group to be set to a specific group, how can I accomplish this?
<jang> related question: why is the output of "sudo initctl list" much shorter than "sudo -i initctl list" ?
<Seveas> jang: hmm, looks like your envionment is slightly messed up. Check the difference between `sudo env` and `sudo -i env` -- that may give you a clue.
<arcnewuss> bekks the help is useful. I will first delete the two non-working
<siberiannerd> arcnewuss, messing with such things without knowing what problems it may cause is something that needs to be done with caution
<arcnewuss> It started with an upgrade to "precise". The upgrade installed new kernels that did not work
<jang> ah. UPSTART_SESSION was set. thanks Seveas
<arcnewuss> bekks: http://pastebin.com/q8ipck7B
<arcnewuss> How would I go about to install working kernel? Should I stick to that one 3.0.0-16
<bekks> arcnewuss: Now please read this article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<arcnewuss> Thank you bekks
<BillMcCormick> My package manager is broken with dpkg: error processing puppetmaster-passenger (--remove):
<BillMcCormick> what should I do?
<jpds> BillMcCormick: dpkg --configure -a
<BillMcCormick> no, that didn't work
<BillMcCormick> it didn't even give me any output
<usr13> BillMcCormick: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<BillMcCormick> do I need to specify a package
<BillMcCormick> ??
<usr13> BillMcCormick: No.  Does it do anything for you?
<kivilahtio_> Hello! I have a networking question. I have two ethernet devices eth1 and eth4. The default gateway is on eth4's 10.1.63.1, but I would like to listen for ssh-connections only from the eth1-interface (192.126.16.90) I already set the sshd_config's ListenAddress to 192.126.16.90:22. This doesn't help. I can confirm using tcpdump that I get a connection attempt to eth1 (192.126.16.90:22) but the ssh-connection wont bind?
<bekks> kivilahtio_: Restart ssh afterwards.
<arcnewuss> initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic-pae does not boot, but initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic works well. Should I uninstall ...pae?
<bekks> arcnewuss: Which CPU are you on, which exact make and model?
<kivilahtio_> bekks: service ssh restart             -> nothing happened (tho I already restarted
<bekks> kivilahtio_: What did you expect to happen when issueing that command?
<kivilahtio_> bekks: the ssh daemon stop and start again with the new configuration options
<bekks> kivilahtio_: Which happened.
<kivilahtio_> bekks: running ps aux | grep ssh I find that I have 8 sshd -D processes running ?
<usr13> kivilahtio_: sudo service ssh stop && sudo service ssh start
<bekks> kivilahtio_: Because there are 8 connections currently? :)
<kivilahtio_> usr13: already su
<kivilahtio_> bekks: usr13: no, sshd -D is a daemon process which listens, those are not connections
<usr13> kivilahtio_: Ok, just thought you could try it if  you were skeptical
<arcnewuss> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Kjwt2uS8
<bekks> arcnewuss: cat /proc/cpuinfo into a pastebin please.
<usr13> kivilahtio_: So what is the matter?  (Are the other devices listening for ssh connection also?
<lpapp> hi, is there an alternative parallelized init script system for systemd? Upstart seems to be _much_ smaller, and I am looking for something like that on embedded.
<kivilahtio_> usr13: I have 8 ethernet interfaces virtual/physical, so I guess I had sshd -D for every interface
<SirLagz> kivilahtio_: or you have one sshd instance listening on all interfaces
<jaami> ls -l shows folder but cd to that folder does not work, i think because the folder is hidden , what i can do to use cd on hidden folder?
<Touhou11> lpapp: systemd should be small enough for embedded imo, it's modular and you can choose what to build
<Touhou11> lpapp: Have you seen http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/MinimalBuilds/ ?
<lpapp> Touhou11: it is 12 MB on my desktop
<lpapp> we have 8 MB flash _altogether_.
<BillMcCormick> dpkg-reconfigure -a did NOT fix the problem either
<arcnewuss> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9H58YGgq
<Touhou11> lpapp: The desktop version builds with many optional dependences though
<usr13> kivilahtio_: ListenAddress 192.125.16.90:22    #Is that what you have in the config?
<kivilahtio_> I simply don't understand why my connection from 193.65.112.189 to 192.126.16.90:22 doesnt bind, any ideas where I could start debugging it?
<lpapp> Touhou11: and I have not even mentioned dbus and glib
<bekks> arcnewuss: Then proceed with reading the article given :)
<kivilahtio_> usr13: ListenAddress 192.126.16.90       Listen 22
<arcnewuss> thank you bekks
<lpapp> which is another 1.8 MB
<ELMEGA> HI
<usr13> kivilahtio_: Those are two different lines.  Right?
<lpapp> Touhou11: we would also need to strip the hard dependencies down like dbus.
<kivilahtio_> usr13: yes
<lpapp> cause it is 1.34 MB
<usr13> kivilahtio_: Ok, that should work
<Whiskers> Hello, I tried to run firefox in my terminal, but it keeps giving me this "(process:2534): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed".  Can anyone help me?
<usr13> kivilahtio_: But I don't know what your question is about 193.65.112.189 binding to 192.126.16.90:22
<usr13> Whiskers: pkill firefox
<jaami> i need to change sublime settings but i cannot cd to the folder while locate and ls -a shows me the folder i want to move to
<Whiskers> what does pkill do?
<Touhou11> lpapp: You might find this useful http://people.debian.org/~stapelberg/docs/systemd-dependencies.html
<cfhowlett> !info pkill
<ubottu> Package pkill does not exist in saucy
<kivilahtio_> usr13: I "might" no use the correct terminology :)
<usr13> Whiskers: kills a firefox, (if it is running already).
<ELMEGA> urban terror node?
<usr13> Whiskers: Do it a couple of times.
<lpapp> Touhou11: looks good!
<Whiskers> Oh, the problem is that it won't open from the terminal and I wanted to make sure I was not doing something wrong by typing in simply "firefox"
<gt8ost4l> anybody know whats a good software to make debian bootable?
<kivilahtio_> usr13: 193.65.112.189 creates a connection to 192.126.16.90:22, the connection shouldn't be hampered by routes in 192.126.16.90 right?
<Pici> Whiskers: read the manpage.
<cfhowlett> gt8ost4l, ask the #debian channel
<gt8ost4l> cfhowlett:i already tried and its useless
<Whiskers> I forgot about that, thanks, I will look at it.
<audictive> /"/script unload trigger.pl"
<kivilahtio_> usr13: I mean eth1 had no gateway, but has a static IP. sshd -D is listening on 192.126.16.90:22 (0.0.0.0:22 should work as well)
<usr13> kivilahtio_: I don't know, but you could use nmap from another PC and see where it is listening.
<kivilahtio_> usr13: ok,
<kivilahtio_> usr13: nmap gives me this                 Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<usr13> kivilahtio_: nmap -p22 192.125.16.90   ?
<kivilahtio_> usr13: nmap -Pn finds port 113 CLOSED as it always does
<jaami> my simple question is how to move to a folder with cd that is shown only with ls -a
<usr13> kivilahtio_: /sbin/ifconfig (on the host) (see what interfaces are really up).
<jaami> sorry, my mistake, i got it fixed. thanks
<grout> so i see that 14.04 now has mac versions of its images online, what do these images contain thats different?
<kivilahtio_> usr13: ifconfig            eth1      UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<kivilahtio_> usr13: ifup eth1       interface eth1 already configured
<kivilahtio_> usr13: ssh connection worked fine when I had the eth1 have the default gatewar
<devilmoldova> hello when i can find tutorial for setting up proxy server with authenttication in my server ? so my computer can connect internet through proxy...
<kivilahtio_> usr13: now that I changed the default gateway to eth4, ssh is not working. So I know this is not a firewall issues
<devilmoldova> i have centos
<kivilahtio_> usr13: also on the host (192.126.16.90)  I can see packets from 193.65.112.189 to port 22
<ELMEGA> hi
<devilmoldova> anyone ?
<bekks> devilmoldova: Ask the centos support.
<Guest1234567> How do i unmark text in VIM?
<devilmoldova> i cant join centos channel
<Guest1234567> devilmoldova: register an account on freenode
<Guest1234567> and login to
<BillMcCormick>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a did not fix my problem
<bekks> devilmoldova: Which doesnt make your issue an ubuntu issue ;)
<Pici> !register > devilmoldova
<ubottu> devilmoldova, please see my private message
<Guest1234567> How do i unmark text in VIM, some things are highlighted in yellow
<Seveas> Guest1234567: :set nohls
<Guest1234567> thanks Seveas
<geon> hi
<geon> will nexus 4 be ubuntu touch development phone for quit a long time?????
<usr13> kivilahtio_: You could try something like:  iptables -A INPUT -i eth4 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<geon> will nexus 4 be ubuntu touch development phone for quit a long time?????
<Guest1234567> geon: why dont you ask 20 times more, maybe you recieve your answer faster
<kivilahtio_> usr13: no harm in trying :)
<Jah> why u think only nexus is good for ubuntu touch
<DJones> geon: If you join #ubuntu-touch the people there will probably be able to give the best answer
<Jah> it sucks
<geon> thanks DJones
<Guest1234567> I want to backup the maildir from dovecot on my ubuntu machine, from my centos machine, would NFS or SSFS be better?
<Guest1234567> SSHFS
<kivilahtio_> usr13: Thank you for the suggestion, but my iptables are on default ACCEPT and this iptable rule didnt resolve the issue
<bekks> Guest1234567: Doesnt matter, basically.
<kivilahtio_> usr13: I am running Ubuntu12.04 on HP G08 rack server, maybe there is a hardware issue?
<Guest1234567> bekks: NFS can lock a file/dir right?
<kivilahtio_> usr13: I mean this what we are trying to achieve should be a no-brainer?
<iptable> kivilahtio_, "iptables rule", not "iptable rule" :P
<bekks> Guest1234567: Sure. Same as SSHFS.
<iptable> kivilahtio_, what's the iptables problem?
<kivilahtio_> usr13: listenint on ssh connections from non-gatewayed interface
<kivilahtio_> iptable: wow, a big problem, and not just about iptables, also routeing tables and rules :)
<iptable> mmm, my favourite.
<kivilahtio_> iptable: currently I am trying to connect from 193.65.112.189 to 192.126.16.90:22 to establish an ssh connection
<iptable> kivilahtio_, and that's ETH1, while ETH4 is default GW
<iptable> kivilahtio_, just scrolled back
<kivilahtio_> iptable: yes
<iptable> kivilahtio_, so when you connect from 193... to 192... do you get tcpdump on 192. machine showing a connection attempt?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: yes
<iptable> kivilahtio_, what is 193? are you currently in THAT network?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: yes. That is my static IP
<iptable> kivilahtio_, ok, so you trying to connect from one machine on your LAN to another machine on your LAN using the WAN IP, is that correct?
<iptable> damn, I just realised I have cut myself while doing DIY. There's blood between the keys...
<kivilahtio_> iptable: quite frankly I don't know the exact intranet architecture here
<kivilahtio_> iptable: wow, don't bleed on me :)
<kivilahtio_> iptable: I mean die on me ...
<iptable> kivilahtio_, well, 193... is your WAN interface right? you are currently on the local network to which 193 routes, yes?
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<iptable> kivilahtio_, and from that network you are trying to ssh to the machine on the same LAN, but using a WAN IP for it?
<JohnCalvin> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<kivilahtio_> iptable: my workstation IP is 193, 192 is on a different LAN
<iptable> so your workstation has an external IP mapped to it?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: they are separated by a firewall
<kivilahtio_> iptable: nope
<iptable> kivilahtio_, 193. is an external IP range
<kivilahtio_> iptable: when I am connecting to 192 in the tcpdump there is 193 -> 192:22
<kivilahtio_> iptable: so there is no NAT:ing the ssh connection
<iptable> kivilahtio_, ok, is there a response to 193 at all?
<kivilahtio_> nope
<iptable> kivilahtio_, no, there is some weird natting by the looks of it. 192 is a private network IP, while 193 is public network IP. Your workstation has got an external IP, while your server has got internal IP
<iptable> kivilahtio_, I would need to see the exact architecture to work this out, but my guess is that your router along the way has got issues with routing back and forth
<kivilahtio_> iptable: like I wrote earlier, this worked just fine when eth1 had the default gateway, now it doesn't work when I switched default gateway to eth4
<iptable> kivilahtio_, my guess would be that reverse NAT is not setup (or NAT loopback to be exact)
<iptable> kivilahtio_, what is the IP of eth1?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: hmm. you might be right. I have been trying for two weeks to get virtual ridges to separate NIC's :)
<kivilahtio_> and not even this simple task works out
<kivilahtio_> iptable: eth1 192.126.16.90  (ssh host)
<kivilahtio_> iptable: eth0 193.65.112.189 (ssh client)
<iptable> kivilahtio_, wait you changed the default gateway?
<iptable> kivilahtio_, way?
<iptable> kivilahtio_, default gateway is only for connections without a route, i.e. for exaxmple new outbound connections.
<iptable> kivilahtio_, eth4 is 10. IP?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: yes, and I suspect the gateway should have no effect here
<kivilahtio_> iptable: eth4 is 10.1.63.202
<kivilahtio_> iptable but somehow the gateway makes all the difference here
<iptable> kivilahtio_, basically you are trying to connect from outside the NAT. So NAT takes place. Looks like the router in place can route package to 10. and to 192. It also looks like it doesn't route packets back from 192. to the internet while it routes packets back from 10.
<iptable> kivilahtio_, but if GW is eth4 GW, can you ssh to eth1 IP (192.)?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: yes I can ssh to eth1 IP
<kivilahtio_> iptable: firewalls block 10.1.63.202:22 (the current default gateway)
<iptable> kivilahtio_, so it looks as if the router in place expects all packets to come back from eth1 or 10. address. That would be router configuration
<iptable> kivilahtio_, kivilahtio_, so can't you set iptables rules on that machine to only accept SSH on 192. IP?
<Terminal^> guys; do we have screenfetch.deb?
<kivilahtio_> iptable: I mean I could ssh to eth1 when it was the default gateway
<kivilahtio_> iptable: now I cannot as it no more is the default gateway
<kivilahtio_> iptable: but I still get the tcp connection attempt visible in 192.
<iptable> kivilahtio_, oh. so you want to ssh to 192 but the default GW to be 10. right, and when you had default route to be the 192. it worked.
<iptable> kivilahtio_, give me output of ip route ls
<kivilahtio_> iptable: yes :)
<iptable> kivilahtio_, and GW IPs for eth1 and eth4
<iptable> kivilahtio_, for ip route ls, use pastebin please
<kivilahtio_> iptable: I need to switch the gateway to get ssh access to the server. I cannot copypaste from the virtualized iLO connection under winxp :)
<kivilahtio_> iptable: I'll get you the logs asap
<iptable> kivilahtio_, cool. I'll be out in 10 minutes for about 10 minutes, but then I'm back. I suspect you are just missing defined per-network routes
<kivilahtio_> iptable: Great! Ill get the pastebin ready for you!
<iptable> Terminal^, appears not
<adam007> any tutorial setup proxy server in ubuntu server ? so i can put my proxy in my mozilla
<iptable> Terminal^, screengetch is just a script, you can wget it. no need for deb package.
<Vivekananda> is there a way to get the ccsm negative effect for a particular window without installing compiz/ccsm in unity. I had to format and reinstall 12.04 2-3 times the last time I fiddled with compiz and I dont wish to suffer again
<Meerkat> are there any known common issues with SSD drives and Ubuntu that I should know before getting one?
<ikonia> Meerkat: nope
<Guest1234567> Meerkat: it might explode
<Meerkat> any brands that explode less often?
<gordonjcp> Meerkat: they're all about the same really
<bekks> Meerkat: The smaller ones contain less explosives.
<gordonjcp> Meerkat: I've had perfectly adequate results from a cheapy Sandisk 128G
<Guest1234567> haha
<gordonjcp> Meerkat: it was bought from the local asian computer shop / drug money laundry
<gordonjcp> Meerkat: so if it fails in a big way they know they'll get it flung through their window
<asad2005> sb clear
<asad2005> I am getting 'net usershare' returned error 255 trying to share a folder is this a bug?
<daftykins> gonna need a lot more info than that
<castrona> is anyone familar running docker?
<bekks> asad2005: when doing what exactly? "net" is a Windows command.
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/net | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: File /usr/bin/net found in epigrass, ftp, gnome-network-admin, ifupdown-extra, libcap-ng-utils, libnet-server-perl, libocamlnet-ocaml-bin, libsnmp-base, minidisc-utils, netbeans (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/usr/bin/net&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<theadmin> It's some samba thing
<lebafar> Hello folks! I've set IPv4 to x.x.x.150 as a Manual Method in Wired/Network/System Settings and I restart the machine twice already but the address I got defined is like x.x.x.101. I already checked and there are no other machine with IP x.x.x.150. Why is that happening? Could someone help me please?
<asad2005> bekks: by right clicking the folder and selecting local network share
<bekks> asad2005: So did you try to mount your share manually?
<hello123> what server channel?
<hello123> ubuntuserver?
<theadmin> hello123: #ubuntu-server
<adam007> does there is seting guide for tinyproxy ?
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<asad2005> bekks: I can not make the folder sharable how would i mount it
<adam007> i want setup my server centos, so i can connect it rhough my web browser
<iptable> kivilahtio_, back.seen my messages and link
<iptable> kivilahtio_, ?
<netameta__> Is there a way to stop putty from sessioning off ?
<cfhowlett> adam007, !centos ?  not supported here -
<gordonjcp> netameta__: keepalives
<netameta__> ah crap from channel sorry
<netameta__> Thanks goldonjcp
<adam007> i cant join they banned me, i already register here..
<bekks> asad2005: you dont "make a folder shareable", you have to configure your samba server. And "mount" is used for mounting filesystems and shares.
<gordonjcp> netameta__: in "Connections" you'll see it lets you set an interval
<BillMcCormick> My package manager is broken with dpkg: error processing puppetmaster-passenger (--remove):
<netameta__> set it to 80000 :-)
<BillMcCormick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005586/
<lebafar> Hello folks! I've set IPv4 to x.x.x.150 as a Manual Method in Wired/Network/System Settings and I restart the machine twice already but the address I got defined is like x.x.x.101. I already checked and there are no other machine with IP x.x.x.150. Why is that happening? Could someone help me please?
<theadmin> BillMcCormick: Do: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all puppetmaster-passenger
<BillMcCormick> did NOT work .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005616/
<BillMcCormick> It's like it looking for an apache config for a puppetmaster site
<theadmin> Bah, this package is a mess. BillMcCormick, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/puppetmaster-passenger.postrm and just replace the stuff there with something like "exit 0"
<theadmin> BillMcCormick: Then try again
<BillMcCormick> ok .. that did it ... thanks
<BabaAisha> What is a good program for viewing AutoCad documents for GNU/Linux? I need to look at house plans
<tlp> does anyone know how/where terminal colors are defined for the framebuffer console on Ubuntu with KMS? they've been very different for quite a few releases now.
<cfhowlett> BabaAisha, search the software center for cad and/or autocad for options
<Diegonat> hi guys... ages ago I saw a shell script that diveded the screen into two sections where on the top there was a kind of folder tree gui and at the bottom a normal bash shell. Do you have any idea what I am talking about?!
<Terminal^_> hasti?
<Diegonat> Terminal^, are you answering me?
<Terminal^_> Diegonat: No m8 that was a mistake
<Slart> Diegonat: sure it was a bash script and not just another terminal gui?
<Diegonat> Slart, no tbh I cannot really remember
<geirha> Diegonat: something like midnight commander (mc) ?
<Diegonat>  i remember to be cool
<Diegonat> geirha, yes it was it
<Diegonat> =)
<Diegonat> geirha, thank you so much
<webfox_> what is the difference between network and gateway?
<webfox_> which one would be my router?
<bodhi_zazen> webfox_: they are usually related as your router helps manage both
<bodhi_zazen> First typically your router manages your network via DHCP, assigning IP within a range, 192.168.0.0/24
<bodhi_zazen> Then, when you connect to the web it serves as your gateway (and typically firewall ans NAT as well)
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: yes, I have my router ip, do I use it at network or gateway?
<yacc> webfox_: the network "parameter" in ifconfig is a bitmask, which defines for your local PC which peers are contacted directly (if inside the LAN) and when the gateway parameter is used.
<bodhi_zazen> what are you trying to do ?
<doriano> doctor who
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: set a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<doriano> film
<theadmin> !list | doriano
<ubottu> doriano: theadmin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bodhi_zazen> Usually you set your router as the gateway
<theadmin> ...err, that didn't work as intended xD
<bodhi_zazen> then either dhcp or ip with netmask
<leetdood> hi, can someone help me with my crontab? it cuts off at + for some reason
<leetdood> its supposed to be 25 * * * * cp -u /home/moo/moo/`ls /home/moo/moo -1tr | grep db | tail -1` /home/moo/moo/backup-`date +%Y-%m-%d-%H:%M`
<bodhi_zazen> netw2ork would be 192.168.0.0 + netmask
<bodhi_zazen> see http://danielgibbs.co.uk/2012/06/fedora-17-set-static-ip-address/
<leetdood> but for some reason crontab ends it at +
<theadmin> leetdood: Complex commands may be best to be placed in a shellscript, and have cron run that script instead.
<leetdood> do i just put it in a .sh file and run the .sh file
<jdm> http://imgcandy.com/di/Z0JG/tmp.jpg
<theadmin> leetdood: More or less, just make sure the first line of the file is #!/bin/bash
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: I am following a tutorial and I am not sure which info I have to use : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9253159
<theadmin> leetdood: And make it executable
<leetdood> thank you, theadmin. that helps a lot
<Slart> leetdood: I would put all that stuff in a file, yes.. makes it a lot easier to debug any errors
<leetdood> thank you too Slart
<bodhi_zazen> webfox_: http://faqintosh.com/risorse/en/guides/net/tcp/basic/
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: if I follow the Network setting from Ubuntu Gateway would have my Router IP but then what IP I would use for network?
<bodhi_zazen> webfox_: I do not think you are understanding what you are setting when you set "network" and "netmask" vs an ip address, see the link I gave you.
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: the gateways is my the "base" IP for my router and the network is the "range" of IP it can assume?
<doriano> come faccio a scaricare film
<doriano> list!
<Barcelona1937> amule
<bodhi_zazen> why are you using "base" in quotes ? your gateway is your router which is a part of you network and identified by it's ip address
<bodhi_zazen> You network is identified by network + netmask as in the link I gave
<bodhi_zazen> Your router servers multiple functions and you need to understand those parts. One is a firewall (NAT), one is dhcp, and one is routing traffic
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: if my router ip is 192.168.1.254 and netmask is 255.255.255.0 what can I use as network IP? 192.168.1.0 ?
<thecodethinker> How do I install 32bit libraries?
<thecodethinker> from apt
<webfox_> bodhi_zazen: I am not using dhcp, just a static ip.
<ikonia> thecodethinker: before you do that, I think you need to look at what you are doing and what you spefically need
<thecodethinker> is it apt-get install <lib name>:i386?
<llutz> thecodethinker: apt-get install libxxx:i386            if you already configured multiarch
<ikonia> thecodethinker: setting up multilib can have real problems, and impact to your machine
<ActionParsnip> webfox_: the network is 192.168.1.0 and the first node is 192.168.0.1
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I think I did that already. I have the 32bit mesa drivers installed
<llutz> ActionParsnip: wrong
<ikonia> thecodethinker: this isn't for steam is it by any chance.....
<ActionParsnip> llutz: d'oh habit
<ActionParsnip> webfox_: the network is 192.168.1.0 and the first node is 192.168.1.1
<thecodethinker> ikona: nope. I want to see if I can get libgluezilla working on wine by installing the 32bit libmono-webbrowser2.0-cli package
<leetdood> thanks again Slart and theadmin! it works now
<ikonia> thecodethinker: your box, so it's up to you, but this will burn you in the long run
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I can always just reinstall linux ;)
<ikonia> cool, ok, you're prepared for the possible worst
<marlo_> i've been looking at my auth.log and have been finding hacking attempts on sshd... now suddenly my auth.log file is completely gone, what gives?
<webfox_> ActionParsnip: so I am right, I can use 192.168.1.0 as network IP.
<thecodethinker> ikonia: When I type in apt-get install libmono-webbrowser2.0-cli:i386 but it said no package was found :(
<leetdood> hacker deleted it would be my guess, marlo_, but i have no idea
<leetdood> dont listen to me
<thecodethinker> Is there anywhere I could check if there is a 32bit version in the repo?
<ikonia> thecodethinker: right, because they are not in the 64bit repos
<webfox_> But somehow it is not working :P
<ikonia> thecodethinker: I don't like the way ubuntu manages multi-lib which is adding an arch
<thecodethinker> ikonia: oh.... I thought I had the 32bit ones...
<marlo_> i'm not even sure how to tell if someone is in at this point, or through what hole they have access
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I miss ia32-libs :'(
<ikonia> thecodethinker: show me "uname -a" please
<thecodethinker> Linux Snarks 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> thecodethinker: yeah, so thats 64bit,
<ikonia> thecodethinker: so the repos will be 64bit hence no/limited 32bit packages in there
<thecodethinker> ikonia: I know...
<thecodethinker> ikonia: oh... how do I get the 32bit ones to show up? I did it with the mesa ones a while ago... I guess I forgot...
<munzmania> hi! how can i install ubuntu on my mac air 2013 .... have any one tried that ? if so , did u face any troubles?
<ikonia> thecodethinker: you have to add the arch
<thecodethinker> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> dpkg --add-arch or something like that, check the syntax, I don't have dpkg box to hand
<thecodethinker> I did that already...
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<ikonia> either that or the 32bit lib you want doesn't exist
<thecodethinker> hmm....
<thecodethinker> i have access to nethaxk-x11:i386
<llutz> !info libmono-webbrowser2.0-cil | thecodethinker
<ubottu> thecodethinker: libmono-webbrowser2.0-cil (source: mono): Mono Web Browser library (for CLI 2.0). In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-5ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 67 kB, installed size 245 kB
<llutz> thecodethinker: -cil not -cli
<thecodethinker> llutz: I did use cil.... typo in irc :3
<theadmin> Same on my system, no :i386 version of the package
<thecodethinker> I guess it's only 64bit then
<theadmin> Say, isn't Mono like Java? Like, not arch-dependent?
<NeedeeUzr> Not sure of rules of engagement here. I am noob. Have added nignx ppa with current binaries an apt-mirror. clients pointed at this mirror cannot see the newest version of Nginx.
<claude_> Hey everyone! I'm new here on this channel... new on Linux too, but I have some basic knowledge. I'd have a question for you...
<zzxc> claude_: Shoot
<thecodethinker> Well has anyone here had problems with libgluezilla?
<claude_> It seems like this is a hard one as I did a lot of searches on forum about this :S
<claude_> I'm using Lubuntu 12.04... so based on Ubuntu 12.04 if I understand... In the grub config file, I uncommented silent boot so I can see what is happening
<Beldar> thecodethinker, Anyone does not work here state the issues in detail.
<claude_> My computer hangs always at the same place from time to time
<claude_> right after the creation of the swap file
<Uberprinny> Somegone here good enough with apache2 ?!
<claude_> so the last line looks like this:
<Meerkat> Uberprinny, depends. What do you need help with?
<NeedeeUzr> Not sure of rules of engagement here. I am noob. Have added nignx ppa with current binaries an apt-mirror. clients pointed at this mirror cannot see the newest version of Nginx. I run apt-cache show nignx and I get old versions.
<llutz> NeedeeUzr: did you run "apt-get update" before?
<Uberprinny> I'm trying to run my website in php with apache2
<claude_> Adding 8388604K swap on /dev/sda1. Priority:-1 extents:1 accross:8388604K and the system hangs there
<Beldar> Uberprinny, You can find out by stating the issues. ;)
<NeedeeUzr> I did run apt-get update.
<claude_> Weirdly... everytime I choose recovery mode, the system boots successfully all the time and never hangs
<Uberprinny> But all i get is blank page with no source code, but simple php functions like echo or phpinfo works
<NilsB> Hi, all, is there any webchat for #ubuntu ?
<theadmin> NilsB: webchat.freenode.net exists
<Beldar> !ot | NilsB
<ubottu> NilsB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NilsB> ok, I try ...
<NeedeeUzr> I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu precise main to the mirror.list and the mirror is grabbing the updated binaries from there.
<Beldar> NilsB, This is support though if needed.
<NeedeeUzr> The client isn't seeing the new ones, only the ones from the archive.ubuntu.com repos
<NeedeeUzr> llutz, I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu precise main to the mirror.list and the mirror is grabbing the updated binaries from there.
<Meerkat> Uberprinny, do you have a index.html or index.php file in your webroot?
<NilsB> ok, I have now 2 connexion, one here as NilsB with a big screen an on on the sick computer with small screen as NilsFR13 on web chat, sorry I need both, the one on sick computer is to copy and past, here is to write
<NilsB> the problem I have is I cannot update the computer, the systme says I need to dpkg --configure -a, but this stop before ending
<NilsB> the last step where dpkg stop is :
<NilsFR13> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.11.0-17-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-17-generic
<Beldar> NilsB, Can you give us the up this command needed short history, IE a update interrupted....etc.
<capella_> Hi, anyone use lenovo thinkpad T61?!
<Beldar> up to*
<claude_> Anybody has an idea about what I could do?
<Beldar> NilsFR13, What release is this?
<NilsB> Beldar, I do not anderstand your question
<NilsB> release is 12.04 LTS
<Beldar> NilsB, What ubuntu release is this?
<NilsB> release is 12.04 LTS
<Beldar> NilsB, That kernel would be part of a stack upgrade, were you just trying to install it?
<zzxc_afk> Hey claude_, sorry about that I got sucked into a conversation here at work.
<NilsB> the system hang on update of  3.11.0-17-generic
<claude_> no problem... just waiting in the background to see if anyone could help :)
<zzxc_afk> claude_: I don't really know much about configuing grub you may want to ask the poeple in #grub
<claude_> I've worked hard to try to figure out by myself...
<claude_> but the real problem is I don't understand why the system hangs after the addition of the swap file but it dosen't when I boot in recovery mode :O
<Beldar> NilsB, try this command, sudo apt-get -f install
<NilsB> I cannot do any apt-get, as apt-get tells me to run dpkg --configure -a and as dpkg cannot go till the end
<NilsB> (sorry Beldar I have to rewrite the pseudo)
<Beldar> NilsB, That command is for interrupted installs.
<Beldar> or updates
<NilsB> Beldar, well it looks like its the cas
<NilsB> case
<zzxc_afk> claude_: I'm not sure. How fair does it get when it hangs?
<Beldar> NilsB, You mention a dpkg, but say this is a update, kinda confusing.
<NilsB> Beldar, I had to interrupt an upgrade as the system did not do anything for a long time, top show the proc was "idle"
<claude_> I think I would have to shoot a video...
<zzxc_afk> claude_: Yeah that might be a pain.
<Beldar> NilsB, That is important info that should be part of your posts to the channel to start with.
<claude_> it is exactly after we see ''Adding 8388604K swap on /dev/sda1. Priority:-1 extents:1 accross:8388604K''
<NilsB> Befdar, first I did an upgrade, which stopped without ending, then I stopped it by ^c, and problems comes
<claude_> during the boot process
<dosequis> hey all - i have a setup where I have a remote web server that is behind a nat. Is there a way to proxy requests to this server through a second, central server? How would I go about this? Thanks!
<zzxc_afk> I take sda1 is the root?
<Beldar> NilsB, Have you tried that command?
<claude_> nop its the swap partition
<zzxc_afk> Oh that might be you're problem
<claude_> sda2 is the root one
<NilsB> Beldar, this is a new install, all works well till an upgrade that did not end
<zzxc_afk> is it mounting before sda2?
<NilsB> Beldar, which command ?
<claude_> I thought that by placing sd1 as swap first that this would be faster... since that the outter edge of a hard disk is faster
<Beldar> NilsB, sudo apt-get -f install
<NilsB> Beldar, the upgrade freeze on grub update
<claude_> yes for example, if you go in gparted, you will see that the swap partition is totally at the left hand side
<NilsB> Beldar, I try, but I think apt-get will send me back to dpkg --configure -a
<claude_> I thought that the location of the swap partition didn't matter... it matters?
<zzxc_afk> claude_: Physically its going to be negliable, its just placing it on the outside of the disk.
<Beldar> NilsB, Anyway I have to go, try that command, others can help you, best of luck. ;)
<zzxc_afk> claude_: swap doesn't matter that much if you have enough ram.
<NeedeeUzr> Need help. Have added nignx ppa with current binaries to an apt-mirror. clients pointed at this mirror cannot see the newest version of Nginx. I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu precise main to the mirror.list and the mirror is grabbing the updated binaries from there as seen at /home/ubuntu/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/nginx_1.4.5.
<NeedeeUzr> Unfortunately, the client machines are still only seeing the old nginx version whe running apt-cache show nginx.
<zzxc_afk> claude_: its basically code storage for ram
<claude_> yeah I have only 1.75 GB (250 MB for the on-board Nvidia graphic card), so I have a 8GB sda1 swap partition
<Diegonat> guys.. do you know how to concatenate two tarballs where the second one you put it in a specific folder of the first one?
<NilsB> Beldar, yes => apt-get asks me to dpkg --configure -a , which does not want to run till the end
<zzxc_afk> claude_: mmmm alright fair enough.
<claude_> but the weird thing is
<claude_> if I boot in recovery mode
<lepfaa> what are you talking about, bheya
<claude_> then I hit simply "resume"... the boot process will NOT hang
<claude_> I'm totally speechless
<NilsB> Beldar, as we say in french, this is the snake that eats its tail
<claude_> and if I boot normally, the computer hangs after the swap is added 4 out of 5 times
<claude_> but somtimes it goes through
<NilsB> Beldar, I cannot run any apt-get
<zzxc_afk> So here is what I think the issue is:
<zzxc_afk> Hmmm no that doesn't make sense actually.
<bkfitz> Anyone know what "Oversee Turing v1.0.0" is?  Did a curl -I on a website and that was listed as the webserver
<claude_> I know this is really weird
<zzxc_afk> claude_: you should check to see if swapon is enabled when you're in recovery.
<zzxc_afk> How is you're partition map set up?
<claude_> May I go in private mode with you?
<lepfaa> покушаем
<zzxc_afk> sure, I'm heading out for lunch in a little as a heads up though.
<capella_> is there an internet navigator on consoles?
<claude_> ok me too :)
<NeedeeUzr> Need help. Have added nignx ppa with current binaries to an apt-mirror. clients pointed at this mirror cannot see the newest version of Nginx. I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu precise main to the mirror.list and the mirror is grabbing the updated binaries from there as seen at /home/ubuntu/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/nginx_1.4.5.
<NeedeeUzr> Unfortunately, the client machines are still only seeing the old nginx version whe running apt-cache show nginx.
<NeedeeUzr> Any help is appreciated!
<leetdood> thanks ya'll
<NilsB> Then, no idea for this dpkg --configure -a that do not ending ?
<tr3y> Anyone know how to fix the launcher if it has empty slots? I have 2 empty slots on it where I can't add anything and I don't know how to remove them.
<NeedeeUzr> Seriously, am I doing something wrong that no one answers?
<lepfaa> и надолго мы тут?
<Guest32758> can someone help me? im trying to install ubuntu but it keeps telling me that swap failed to format
<StrangeloveMD> Have you tried runing the formatting utillity again, and only reformatting the swap drive?
<NilsB> Guest32758, swap cannot be formated, don't try
<StrangeloveMD> NilsB:  Does he not mean the initial partitioning of a drive to include a swap partition?
<BorisTheAnimal> hrm, my sudo says this: [sudo] password for myusername: sudo: myusername: command not found..
<Guest32758> thats what it says when i try to install
<lepfaa> htf the cracker's crack
<NilsB> StangeloveMD, maybe ...
<ikonia> BorisTheAnimal: what is the exact command you are using, and I mean "exact" command
<aossi> is it possible to create an ubuntu 12.04 usb boot disk after going through nomodeset?
<NeedeeUzr> Need help. Have added nignx ppa with current binaries to an apt-mirror. clients pointed at this mirror cannot see the newest version of Nginx. I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu precise main to the mirror.list and the mirror is grabbing the updated binaries from there as seen at /home/ubuntu/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/nginx_1.4.5.
<NeedeeUzr> Unfortunately, the client machines are still only seeing the old nginx version whe running apt-cache show nginx.
<NeedeeUzr> Is this question too complex?
<lepfaa> yes or no
<BorisTheAnimal> sudo command, trying to login in to my admin account on my ubuntu
<NilsB> coming back to my issue, any idea about dpkg --configure -a does not ending
<ikonia> but the bios normally honours what it says it's going to do, or has an option like press F12 to select boot device
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> BorisTheAnimal: what is the exact command you are using, and I mean "exact" command
<NilsB> BorisTheAnimal, are you sure your account is sudoers enable ?
<mahmoud> ubuntu server vs. ubuntu desktop. what's the difference?
<theadmin> mahmoud: Server doesn't have a GUI
<mahmoud> ONLY that? how about software versions?
<ikonia> mahmoud: intended use, default packages, some kenrel tweakss etc
<mahmoud> will ubuntu server not allow me to install some sort of packages due to additional security restrictions that may forbid me from using cutting-edge software?
<NilsB> mahmoud, not sure, but I think ubuntu server has root enable and no X
<aossi> i tried upgrading to ubuntu 12.10 it did its thing and now when i boot i get the splash screen then pitch black. i did the nomodeset trick and am now at a terminal style login screen. from here how do i get wifi and create a boot image of 12.04 i have a usb drive to use.
<theadmin> mahmoud: Eh, Ubuntu doesn't really do "cutting edge"
<mahmoud> theadmin: i mean "even-less-cutting-edge"
<theadmin> mahmoud: But if you're worried about that, just use the LTS release. Actually, on production servers, always use LTS, helps to avoid updating like crazy
<ikonia> mahmoud: the repos are the same as the desktop
<mahmoud> yeah
<NilsB> mahmoud, if its an remote server, prefer Debian, if its a local server ubuntu server (without X) or desktop (with X)is fine
<aossi> can some one help me figure this out?
<NilsB> mahmoud, and maybe you will not have office tools on the server, maybe, I don't know, I user Debian for servers
<theadmin> NilsB: Pretty much none of the Ubuntu desktop stuff (like LibreOffice, Firefox, and the actual GUI of course) is present in the server edition
<theadmin> NilsB: So yeah, no "office tools" in the default install
<theadmin> ...Unless you count, say, Nano as an office tool
<StrangeloveMD> aossi:  Can you not startx into the gui?
<aossi> idk how to startx
<mahmoud> okay guys, you are nice. i opt for ubuntu server for my batch jobs
<aossi> ive googled the heck out of it. and still nothing to get me to startx
<StrangeloveMD> aossi:  When you launch into terminal, type "startx" and hit enter
<aossi> nope it wont let me
<StrangeloveMD> ...
<NeedeeUzr> Can someone help me with a local ubuntu mirror?
<StrangeloveMD> What does it do?
<robertzaccour> NeedeeUzr: *bump
<NilsB> theadmin, ok, thanks for the information
<aossi> it said unable to connect to x server
<StrangeloveMD> NeedeeUzr:  Whats the issue?
<aossi> do i need internet to startx??
<theadmin> aossi: Uh, no. But you need to have X installed, of course
<StrangeloveMD> aossi:  Are you sure you installed Ubuntu Desktp, not Server?
<Screwba> HAHAHHA...
<StrangeloveMD> aossi:  theadmin is correct
<Screwba> sounds like a server install to me
<aossi> yea. i got the 12.10 upgrade from my update manager on 12.04
<theadmin> Oh, errh. Yeah X broke during the Quantal upgrade for me, but I assumed that was due to the power failure -_-
<StrangeloveMD> aossi: sudo apt-get install xorg openbox
<StrangeloveMD> Oh, is this a known issue?
<StrangeloveMD> (wtf' that's for xorg)
<aossi> didnt work. unable to correct problems. you have held broken package
<NeedeeUzr> robertzaccour, am I doing something wrong here
<NilsB> so, not idea for dpkg --configure that do not ending, then, total reinstall I think
<robertzaccour> i dunno
<NeedeeUzr> StrangeloveMD,  Have added nignx ppa with current binaries to an apt-mirror. clients pointed at this mirror cannot see the newest version of Nginx. I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu precise main to the mirror.list and the mirror is grabbing the updated binaries from there as seen at /home/ubuntu/mirrorrobertzaccour/ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx
<NeedeeUzr> /nginx_1.4.5. Unfortunately, the client machines are still only seeing the old nginx version whe running apt-cache show nginx
<StrangeloveMD> aossi: See if this is helpful: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gui-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-server.html
<aossi> k brb will try that
<StrangeloveMD> NeedeeUzr:  That is beyond my knowledge to fix, other than making sure they have cleared cache, etc.
<NeedeeUzr> StrangeloveMD, How would you clear the cache?
<monkeyhat> what cache
<StrangeloveMD> NeedeeUzr: I have no idea how the end user is acessing the mirror, it might not be relevent
<theadmin> NeedeeUzr: You need to run "apt-get update" usually to refresh the package info and stuff
<theadmin> NeedeeUzr: On the "client" machines, i.e. those which would be pulling packages in from your mirror
<NeedeeUzr> Thanks, I've done all of that.
<theadmin> As for cache, you can clear it with "apt-get clean" but that isn't going to fix anything
<Pursche> Hey, I am a bit confused and I was hoping that someone in here could sort something up for me. I am an "happy" owner of an Acer Iconia W5, it is an x86 tablet/laptop hybrid that runs Windows 8. I was wondering what the touch support in Ubuntu is like.
<NeedeeUzr> theadmin, I have done that. Thanks.
<aossi> steangelovemd did that but sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop and it didnt work i think 12.10 broke bad...
<NeedeeUzr> I think it may have to do with 2 different repos on the local mirror having that package. Don't know how to fix though.
<theadmin> NeedeeUzr: Eh, APT is designed to always pull in the latest version
<davido_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<NeedeeUzr> yeah, and it has worked to custom repos I have enter before, but not for the nginx or percona repos. Don't know what's different.
<Pursche> Davido_, isnt Ubuntu Touch aimed towards Android?
<Pursche> I was in their IRC a couple of minutes ago and they told me they do not support x86 and that I should go here.
<theadmin> Pursche: Yeah, ignore that link. I am not sure what the "touch" support is on the Desktop version
<theadmin> Pursche: But in general, touch emulates mouse, so it should work fine. The Ubuntu UI seems quite touch-friendly
<Pursche> Okay that's great, thank you. :)
<aossi> ubuntu desktop wont install :(
<aossi> i think imma have to make a hoot image?
<theadmin> a what
<nixnewbie> Morning folks. New here. I just installed 13.10 Desktop. It was working fine last night and I installed VMWare Workstation 10 on it, messed around a bit and went home. I cam back this morning and I can't click on most things on the desktop.
<nixnewbie> It changes too
<aossi> boot image*
 * cfhowlett wondered what a "hoot image" would do ...
<aossi> it was a typo
<n000b> Where is ia32libs in ubuntu 13.10???
<nixnewbie> For a bit I could click on the launcher icons. Now I can't clik on that, or anything else. It is just unresponsive to mouse clicks. I changed from my wireless Logitech to wired USB mouse/keyboard and changed USB ports. No difference.
<aossi> sooo how do i get wifi through this terminal bullshit thing so i can make a boot image
<n000b> i need 32bit compatibility on a x64 13.10 ubuntu !!!
<aossi> nooob the ubutu website has that
<theadmin> n000b: ia32-libs no longer exists, you can just install 32-bit versions of packages you want
<theadmin> n000b: sudo apt-get install whatever:i386
<n000b> theadmin well i need to install 32bit compatibility for a user (which will later intall additional 32 bit packages), so i need ia32-libs ... where can i get it from?
<theadmin> n000b: You don't
<theadmin> n000b: You just install the 32-bit package, APT handles the rest
<n000b> so ubuntu no longer supports 32 bit compatibility then?
<theadmin> n000b: It does, it's just implemented differently
<theadmin> n000b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<mnemon> n000b: apt will automatically fetch the required 32bit libs
<n000b> theadmin i just run "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"... is that all i can do for 32bit compatibility preparation?
<theadmin> n000b: You don't need to run that, it's enabled by default
<theadmin> n000b: So you're pretty much set
<n000b> theadmin, mnemon ok thanks guys
<aossi> fudge it imma just boot image 12.04
<claude_> theadmin, you seem to have some good knowledge I'd be tempted to enter in a private chat with you for my issue but I'll see what you'll say first :) I have an issue that is soooo hard to understand... I've got an awesome guy here that tried to help but that issue is still a mystery
<aossi> thabk you guys for your help
<aossi> thank
<cfhowlett> aossi, note: new LTS ubuntu is 14.04 coming out in April
<theadmin> claude_: Okay, well, I don't really know too much. Private chat is fine with me though
<claude_> oh amazing... ok let's try it out
<malgorath> I have 13.10 x64 been running fine for a while. was in the middle of an update and the update client crashed and the system froze. I did a reboot and now it will not allow me to type, move the mouse and it even says it can not connect to network on the graphical login window.  Any idea what to do to fix this?
<claude_> I can repost my issue here for others to see...
<claude_> In a nutshell...
<claude_> 1- I boot in recovery mode then hit ."resume" and the system boots completely normally
<claude_> 2- I boot normally.... then 4 times out of 5, the system hangs right after the swap partition is mounted
<xa0s_> why am I unable to connect to sshserver of my box at home? the ping is working.
<xa0s_> so where am i going wrong?
<xa0s_> im not familiar with sshserver as i am with sshclient (to an extent)
<malgorath> xa0s_: did you install openssh server?
<thug-inc> hi cant some one helpme
<thug-inc> can *
<tyler_d> !help | thug-inc
<ubottu> thug-inc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xa0s_> yes
<xa0s_> and it is up and running, malgorath
<thug-inc> dose any one run spotify  ?
<malgorath> xa0s_: do you have iptables running and setup correctly to allow access?
<tyler_d> xa0s_: `netstat -antp | grep :22`
<xa0s_> no, I don't malgorath
<malgorath> xa0s_: I'd run what tyler_d said
<tyler_d> xa0s_: sudo  tcpdump -nes0 -i <<ether device>> port 22
<StrangeloveMD> thug-inc yes
<thug-inc> i keep geting   invalid manifes
<StrangeloveMD> thug-inc:  Havent had any issues.  What version are you on?
<xa0s_> and, tyler_d: one of my 22 is established (to here, via irc) and the other two is in listen mode.
<thug-inc> 13.10
<xa0s_> tyler_d, ether device as in my router?
<tyler_d> xa0s_: ether device as in your network card... ie. eth0
<xa0s_> and how do i find th eip address of th eth0 ?
<xa0s_> the
<tyler_d> xa0s_: is it listening on all interfaces... ie. 0.0.0.0:22 from the netstat command?
<tyler_d> xa0s_: is it using eth0?
<xa0s_> yes.. 0.0.0.0:22 is in listen mode
<tyler_d> xa0s_: is that how you have it connected to the network? via eth0?
<xa0s_> hardwired, yes.
<xa0s_> cat5
<tyler_d> xa0s_: then it should be `tcpdump -nes0 -i eth0 port 22`
<tyler_d> xa0s_: then try to ssh to the box..
<BorisTheAnimal> my sudo is bonky
<tyler_d> mine is wonky
<tyler_d> sometimes konky
<tyler_d> as in: alias wonky=sudo
<xa0s_> uhm... im on trisquel tho it's a derivative of ubuntu
<xa0s_> it says tcpdump not found?
<xa0s_> which i find odd.
<xa0s_> command not found, i mean.
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, ask trisquel channel for support.
<xa0s_> i did.
<bekks> xa0s_: Please ask the trisquel support then, since it is an unsupported derivate.
<BorisTheAnimal> well it asked for a password for my username but when I entered it said "sudo: myun: command not found"
<tyler_d> xa0s_: so tcpdump is not installed... and ... what cfhowlett said
<xa0s_> unsupported ?
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, sorry.  as it's not ubuntu, no support here
<xa0s_> blimey.
<xa0s_> so what derivatives do you support ?
<tyler_d> xa0s_: should have stuck with source mate
<xa0s_> i'm considering ditching trisquel
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, xubuntu/lubuntu/gnomeubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntustudio/edubuntu
<malgorath> I have 13.10 x64 been running fine for a while. was in the middle of an update and the update client crashed and the system froze. I did a reboot and now it will not allow me to type, move the mouse and it even says it can not connect to network on the graphical login window.  Any idea what to do to fix this? My keyboard and mouse are completly frozen, but I have got it to boot fine into live DVD
<xa0s_> tho it's nice to go "free"
<tyler_d> xa0s_: what's the advantage of going with something otehr than "ubuntu"
 * cfhowlett thinks "did I miss any?"
<xa0s_> but... it's a real pain in the ass when it's not mainstream since im deaf and i use relay services for th edeaf... and adobe flash is not "free" is what killing the buzz.
<xa0s_> thanks, cfhowlett
<tyler_d> cfhowlett: more complete than any list I would have come up with
<bekks> xa0s_: Adobe inst free, even for trisquel.
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, can't relay services run on ubuntu?
<xa0s_> adobe flash, that is.
<cfhowlett> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * tyler_d pulls out my shovel
<xa0s_> well... i need that for the camera to work
<xa0s_> and i dont have time to fiddle around
<tmmunq> using google chrome is easiest
<xa0s_> that i said "the hell with it" and install google chrome
<xa0s_> cuz when i gotta make a phone call, i GOTTA make a phone call... it's not that practical to be deaf to just pick up the phone to make the call.
<xa0s_> needed video for interpreter to see me and vice versa
<bekks> xa0s_: Those reasons all apply to Ubuntu too.
<xa0s_> so trisquel's stand is killing it for me, man.
<tyler_d> xa0s_: !linphone
<xa0s_> gnash - i couldn't get it to work
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, do you have the restricted extras installed?  flash is included in that package
<tyler_d> !linphone | xa0s_
<xa0s_> it's already working fine on my other ubuntu box.
<xa0s_> im just debating on whether if it's worth it to stand with the FSF and RMS's stand
<xa0s_> and to be frank, it doesn't at the moment
<xa0s_> nevertheless.. thanks for helping out, man.
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, tough choices ...
<xa0s_> Thanks everybody.
<cfhowlett> xa0s_, best of luck
<tyler_d> np, best of luck sir
<xa0s_> cfhowlett... it's really no brainer because I gotta make a phone call when I gotta... so screw that b.s. the FSF/RMS has been espouting...
<xa0s_> have good day, everybody
<bekks> He'd better make his own choice, instead letting RMS decide for him.
<tyler_d> bekks: it's hard when you feel strapped for time though... don't envy his position
<bekks> tyler_d: I dont envy his position. I just commented on his position, of a free choice, that his choice isnt free, actually, since it isnt his choice, but the choice of RMS.
<bekks> However, it gets offtopic.
<tyler_d> right
<monkeyhat> RMS?
<BorisTheAnimal> how do I use the root account through terminal? I have tried typing sudo my user name and then entering my pass but it does not work
<tyler_d> BorisTheAnimal: su -
<tyler_d> the - is so you log the .profile for root
<malgorath> I thought sudo -i was more 'secure'
<BorisTheAnimal> su: Authentication failure
<tyler_d> BorisTheAnimal: not the same thing as sudo though.
<tyler_d> BorisTheAnimal: because sudo and su are not the same....
<malgorath> BorisTheAnimal: use sudo -i and type your password
<tyler_d> malgorath: that's not root though.... (or at least I dont think it is)
<bekks> !root | BorisTheAnimal
<ubottu> BorisTheAnimal: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BorisTheAnimal> oh no pass needed for that command
<malgorath> also if you REALLY want to use su - you have to do sudo passwd root
<Turn_Left> is it common to stick with 12.04 due to it being LTS even though it's outdated?
<malgorath> Turn_Left: depends on what your doing, server dev stuff, probably.
<bekks> Turn_Left: 12.04 isnt outdated. It receives updates and security fixes until 2017.
<cfhowlett> Turn_Left, it's common and it's not outdated.
<Turn_Left> oh i see
<BorisTheAnimal> well I have a program that requires authentication..
<Turn_Left> i read a site about updates and they hinted it being outdated... thanks
<bekks> Turn_Left: Then dont read that again, since it is wrong, obviously.
<malgorath> Turn_Left: its not 'outdated' but it does lag behind non-lts releases for stabilty sake
<Turn_Left> ok bekks.. i'll always come here 1st
<Turn_Left> oh i see malgorath
<tyler_d> as your user, in a terminal type `sudo whoami` <--- say's I'm root.... how peculiar.
<proteneer> i have nvidia drivers installed right now
<malgorath> tyler_d: thats why sudo -i (sudo interactive mode) works for doing everything as if you were root, sudo -i then type whoami it will say root
<proteneer> whats the proper way to update them
<proteneer> currently 319.xx
<tyler_d> malgorath: how is that different than sudo o-s
<tyler_d> sudo -s I mean
<ecdhe> If I run a bash script, I see the output of the commands.  Is there any way I can also get the commands themselves to be printed?
<malgorath> tyler_d: idk, never used -s but I used -i when I'm doing things like server installs to allow me to not have to sudo apt-get install a few million times
<tyler_d> malgorath: exactry, I use -s for the same thing :p
<malgorath> saving 5 keystrokes per line over 30 or 40 lines
<ecdhe> For instance, a script with the command " echo hello " should print:
<ecdhe> echo hello
<ecdhe> hello
<tyler_d> malgorath: sudo -i <-- interactive, spawns with root variables
<theadmin> ecdhe: bash -v script
<tyler_d> malgorath: sudo -s <-- spawns a new shell instance as root
<ecdhe> Thanks theadmin!
<theadmin> ecdhe: (replace "script" with the filename of the script)
<tyler_d> theadmin: is it bash or sh?
<theadmin> tyler_d: Depends on what kind of script it is, eh
<tyler_d> indeed ;)
<john____> hey guys, i installed minimal ubuntu, with awesome window manager. which display manager should i prefer ?
<bekks> john____: The one you want. It is your decision, basically, not ours.
<john____> okay, thanks for the fast reply. lightdm want to install ~600 packets. why so much ?
<john____> or: should i install 600 packets for it ?
<Guest32758> the creation of swap space in partition  #5 of scsi2 failed. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<bekks> john____: Wh are you concerned about the number of packages being installed?
<bekks> john____: Why does the number matter?
<trism> john____: it will probably install less if you specify a greeter, like lightdm-gtk-greeter, it's probably trying to install unity-greeter
<trism> john____: so: sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter;
<Guest32758> the creation of swap space in partition  #5 of scsi2 failed. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<elspuddy> hello :)
<bekks> Guest32758: that happens when doing what?
<Guest32758> bekks: trying to install ubuntu 12.04
<phil42_> guest:  how much memory do you have?
<phil42_> guest:  if you have lots of memory you can run without swap
<bekks> phil42_: whis is not true if he is going to use suspend.
<phil42_> guest:  are  you installing on a laptop? or might you want to put your computer in sleep mode for another reason?  if not, and you have lots of memory you can run without swap
<NilsB> I unetbootin Ubuntu 12.04 and when boot the system tells me there is no kernel image ? any idea ?
<phil42_> which is what i do
<phil42_> i have 8G memory which is much more than sufficient
<NilsB> do i need to unetbootin an ISO with a Linux which have the same kernel of the iso ?
<vexati0n> so is there a way to install the real Nvidia drivers WITHOUT it ALWAYS going to "low graphics mode" afterward?
<vexati0n> after 10 years, has Ubuntu still not figured this out?
<phil42_> i use nvidia factory driver and it doesn't happen to me
<Actionparsnip> Vex
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: never had an issue
<vexati0n> i have tried with xorg-edgers ppa, the nvidia-current package, the pointy clicky GUI method from Software/Updates...
<vexati0n> regardless of how I do it, it _always_ goes "durr, ubuntu cannot configured itself on account of herpderp"
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: install nvida-current.  Instate stored xorg.conf file. killall -u $USER
<phil42_> but i have other problems with nvidia factory drivers
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: tried: sudo nvida-xconfig
<Aossi> StrangeloveMD: hey so i installed 12.04 and i got wonky graphics right now im using try ubuntu. but the problem im having is my graphics drivers. im using a nvidia card and well it wont let me install the drivers keeps saying something about handling a broken package
<vexati0n> yeah tried that.
<vexati0n> before and after reboot. it generates the xorg.conf file, and it's still broken.
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: tried playing with the xorg.conf file?
<vexati0n> Yes, because this is 1994 and I should have to do that.
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: it isn't automatically generated unless you run the nvida-xconfig command
<Guest32758> the creation of swap space in partition  #5 of scsi2 failed. i get this error while trying to install ubuntu 12.04
<vexati0n> Actionparsnip: I DID run nvidia-xconfig. It created the file, the file doesn't work.
<john____> gdm or lightdm? is that significant ?
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: your screen isn't reporting edid or its doing it badly
<vexati0n> one more time in 21st century end-user language please
<vexati0n> :P
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: so to accommodate your screen by making the file
<karstensrage> im running 11.04 and am going to upgrade soon but i cant right now, im getting errors trying to uninstall apache2
<john____> bekks: gdm or lightdm? does it matter for the system ?
<Actionparsnip> karstensrage: the community doesn't support eol releases
<karstensrage> its forcing me to install php5-cgi,  and its failing to authenicate then failing to get it
<vexati0n> Actionparsnip: that means nothing to me. What do I do? nvidia-xconfig created the file, and the file doesn't work. How do I make it work?
<Aossi> StrangeloveMD: you there bro?
<Actionparsnip> karstensrage: do a clean install of Precise and restore your web data from backup
<karstensrage> i cant do that on this machine yet
<Aossi> can some one help me? i get a graphical situation where the graphics are set to a monitor bigger than the one i have when i get to the log in screen. is there a way i can fix this with the terminal?
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: you open the file using: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,then find out options that may make it work and play
<Aossi> can some one help me? i get a graphical situation where the graphics are set to a monitor bigger than the one i have when i get to the log in screen. is there a way i can fix this with the terminal?
<Actionparsnip> vexati0n: does the system use a switching GPU?
<phil42_> Guest32758:  your problem is complex.   do you actually need swap?   (i don't)
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: you can use an xrandr command to set the res of the login screen
<Aossi> how do i do that?
<Aossi> im in grub right now.
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: ^
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: you need to make a bash script
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: ty bro ill let you know if i need further help
<Actionparsnip> Aossi : you can do it in tty1 if you like (and can use terminal based text editors)
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: I had to do the same.  Hence quickness
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: can i do it in grub? or nomodeset?
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: im at login screen.....
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: put the script in /usr/bin for neatness and add it to your backups in case you need to reinstall
<Actionparsnip> Aossi : you can press CTRL + ALT + F1 and log in there and do it
<theadmin> Eh, I say. Use /usr/local/bin for custom stuff. /usr/bin is for things from packages.
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: hold on im not even at terminal yet im at the log in screen. if i log in shit gets worse hold on
<Guest32758> phil42_: it required swap before. i tried to add swap space an extra gb in the advanced settings and i messed up something i think and now even if i restart it i get the same error. after it puts up the error it goes back to the install screen
<Actionparsnip> Theadmin: either is fine, it's all in $PATH
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: i keep doing xrandr -q and it says cant open display
<theadmin> Actionparsnip: True, but from an ethical point of view, this is the kinda thing /usr/local is for
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: export DISPLAY=0.0
<Actionparsnip> Theadmin: if you wish.
<Aossi> Actionparsnip: nothing from that command
<phil42_> Guest32758:  how much memory do you have?
<Actionparsnip> Aossi: it doesn't output anything
<Actionparsnip> Aossi try the command again
<phil42_> Guest32758:  if you can get it running without swap you can add a swapfile after installation
<Aossi> did and still nothing that screen also wasnt scrolling with the commands.... i had to reboot
<Actionparsnip> Aossi : just use a resolution which is low enough to know to work
<Aossi> -.- if i could i would
<Aossi> does any one know the keyboard shortcut to bring up terminal at the log in screen?
<phil42_> control-alt-F1 ?
<phil42_> that switches  you to a console, to get back type control-alt-F7
<Aossi> hold on imma link to my livestream so you can SEE what im dealing with....
<phil42_> i am thinking that that is not what you are wanting
<Aossi> cause describing it aint gunna work lol
<phil42_> Action was suggesting that  you get it running then adjust it later,  that sounds like a good idea to me
<Aossi> i know i was trying to and it wasnt working
<Aossi> phil42_: http://new.livestream.com/accounts/7358346 thats my live stream
<phil42_> can you log in?
<Aossi> go to my stream and watch
<moi> HI , i am trying to configure dhcp in ubuntu 13.10 is this post old  ??  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<phil42_> Aossi, no, that is a security risk
<albivian> does anyone here know how to install nvidia drivers for a msi ge40 dragon eyes?
<albivian> i've tried a few things and feel like giving up
<bekks> moi: That post is of 2013-09-29.
<terriyu> hi everyone, any recommendations on whether I should install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.10?  I do open source software development and use VirtualBox.
<bekks> terriyu: If you have to ask, use 12.04.
<moi>  <bekks> so ?? can i follow it ??
<albivian> bekks: 13.10 has a few glitches
<bekks> moi: Your ? key is defective. And that guide is current, so you can follow it.
<bekks> albivian: Never had any issues with it until now.
<theadmin> terriyu: In general: use LTS if you want stability and long support, use latest versions if you can't wait for new features.
<theadmin> terriyu: (or want very up-to-date software)
<albivian> has anyone here isntalled nvidia drivers successfully?
<albivian> 13.10 on a msi ge40 dragon eyes is having trouble
<terriyu> bekks theadmin : thanks.  12.04 has been working for me, just wondered if 13.10 might be more fun
<phil42_> bekks:  if decide to do that the latest cd is 12.04.4
<bekks> terriyu: Nope, it wont be.
<theadmin> terriyu: Eh, 14.04 is coming out very soon
<albivian> terriyu: nope
<moi>  ater typing this command "nano -w /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf" i dont know how to save and quit ???
<albivian> terriyu: no fun at all
<theadmin> terriyu: So best to just wait for that
<bekks> phil42_: I know.
<Phil42> i am now known as Phil42
<bekks> moi: Then look at the bottom of your screen. You can see the shortcuts there.
<columb> How to change partition mount point  to something pretty without making soft (i.e. torrent) think that I no longer have my old partition?
<albivian> can anyone here help me with getting nvidia drivers workign on my msi ge40 dragon eyes
<albivian> running 13.10
<Phil42> i disagree about the waiting,  when you need to install you need to install
<moi> <bekks>  sorry ??
<albivian> i'm getting black screen
<bekks> !details | albivian
<ubottu> albivian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aossi> Phil42: idk if you saw but i fixed it
<terriyu> bekks theadmin albivian : ah, good to know.  I talked to an Ubuntu employee and he told me to use 12.04 as well, but I thought he was covering his corporate behind.
<bekks> moi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nano#Screen_Layout
<bekks> terriyu: However that would cover his corporate.
<albivian> I have a problem with installing nvidia drivers. I'm running 13.10 on a msi ge40 dragon eyes. Once installed, and rebooted, I get a black screen after login, and but I expected it to work.
<bekks> albivian: HOW did you install the drivers...
<albivian> mouse works
<bekks> albivian: We are still waiting for the important information.
<albivian> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Phil42> terriyu:   i use 12.04,  i will switch to 14.04 when it goes gold
<aberrant> hi all
<bekks> albivian: And you did not name any version of which drivers exactly.
<aberrant> are there really good step-by-step guides for building a dpkg?
<bekks> albivian: So please provide those missing items.
<albivian> on several repos
<albivian> and nvidia can be nvidia-*version*
<bekks> albivian: And we need to know WHICH version you installed.
<bekks> albivian: We cant guest it.
<Pici> !packaging | albivian if you mean creating a new .deb package...
<ubottu> albivian if you mean creating a new .deb package...: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<albivian> bekks: 331
<bekks> albivian: And did you check that 331 supports your specific make and model?
<albivian> ubottu: I dont really need a deb. just a working instance of nvidia running on my 13.10 box
<ubottu> albivian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aberrant> ubottu: I want to create my own package that will install some custom software.
<ubottu> aberrant: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aberrant> oh.
<aberrant> heh
<Aossi> rofl!
<albivian> right. the pun
<albivian> geezus
<Pici> aberrant: oops, that was for you.
<Aossi> it happens dude
<aberrant> Pici: got it, I figured :) thanks.
<tmmunq> i sometimes worry computers wont need sentience to kill us all...
<Pici> albivian: it doesn't help that I directed the factoid to the wrong person... sorry for the confusion.
 * Phil42 is glad Aossi got it working   :)
<Aossi> lol Phil42 did you see the stuff i was dealing with
<Aossi> lol ermehgerd
<aberrant> is it possible to get a debian package to overwrite /etc/passwd?
<Phil42> i am very security conscious,  i don't do livestream
<Aossi> i feel you
<Aossi> its just i knew no one was gunna be able to see what i was typing soo i wasnt too worried
<Aossi> but i do understand exactly what your talking about
<Aossi> i was live streaming from mah phone too so lol
<theadmin> aberrant: Yes, it's possible to get a Debian package to do anything. They install as root, they can very well format your hard drive with a postinst script or something
<jschoolcraft> is there an easy way to debug the imfile input for rsyslog?  Trying to get it to watch the nginx log and ship it to graylog but I'm not seeing it (I am seeing other syslog messages)
<albivian> bekks: i do sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 > reboot
<albivian> and the black screen begins
<theadmin> aberrant: That's why the click packages are being worked on to resolve this security problem for third-party software
<Aossi> i love how quasi easy ubuntu is to work around lol unlike winblows where you gotta practically spam alt ctrl del
<aberrant> theadmin: I actually NEED to do this, so I hope I'll be able to do it for a while.
<Phil42> albivian:   i suggest trying an older version.   i have to run 295.71
<theadmin> aberrant: Eh, Debian packages aren't leaving Ubuntu, it's just that the preferred packaging mechanism for third-party software will change over time
 * Aossi loves his ubuntu 12.04
<aberrant> theadmin: ok, cool
<aberrant> dpkg it is then
<brandom_> Has anyone seen issues opening files in a SFTP mount in its default program? I want a file to open in sublime, which works fine for local files, but fails for SFTP mounts. I couldn't find anything via google.
<Phil42> Aossi:  will  you switch when 14.04 finalizes?
<beandog> brandom_: maybe try gigolo to mount it, then access it locally
<theadmin> brandom_: Yeah, that happens with GVFS sometimes. If you do the mount "properly", i.e. using the mount command, it should work
<renato_> heeeeeei
<brandom_> beandog, theadmin: Thanks. What is strange is this was working fine before, now everything opens in gedit. If I try to force it to open in sublime, if sublime is closed it will open, but the file is not opened.
<renato_> algm brazuca?
<Aossi> Phil42: depends on how much flak it gives me when i go to upgrade. all this what you saw and stuff stemmed from me upgrading to 12.10
<aberrant> brandom_: have you tried wbond's sftp package for sublime?
<theadmin> brandom_: That is odd, I haven't encountered this behaviour
<Phil42> Aossi:   i don't upgrade.  i do a new install on another partition
<Aossi> Phil42: really now? hrmmm looks like i have googling to do
<Phil42> Aossi:  that way i can go back anytime i want
<Aossi> Phil42: fair enough
<Phil42> Aossi:  i have several versions on different drives and partitions now
<brandom_> aberrant: Yes, that turned up in google, however it looks like it uses a local temp file, which kind of messes up my workflow b/c I will often have the same file open on multiple remotes, or locally as well and I can't tell them apart at a glance.
<Phil42> which reminds me to be sure the dormant drives are not spinning
<Phil42> they are not
<Phil42> first the flood,   then the drought
<issphp> Hi everyone, i locked myself out of my ubuntu ec2 instance because i changed something in the sshd_config .. allowing other users to authenticate with passwords while i use a private key.. so i followed this guide: http://aws.amazon.com/articles/5213606968661598 and now im able to edit the ubuntu files.. is there a way to change the password of the ubuntu users by editing the files?
<Aossi> alright guys im out of here got some restoring to do on this pc
<Aossi> Phil42: ty for the help bro
<Phil42> Aossi:   i am glad you got it working
<moi> I pressed  Ctrl-X and saved with y but am still  not quitying nano  ??? help please
<issphp> Hi everyone, i locked myself out of my ubuntu ec2 instance because i changed something in the sshd_config .. allowing other users to authenticate with passwords while i use a private key.. so i followed this guide: http://aws.amazon.com/articles/5213606968661598 and now im able to edit the ubuntu files.. is there a way to change the password of the ubuntu users by editing the files? (the question is, how to change a password by editin
<issphp> sorry i edited my question
<Phil42> issphp:   beats me   :(
<moi> I pressed  Ctrl-X and saved with y but am still  not quitying nano  ???
<issphp> Phil42: ?
<Phil42> moi:  try control x again
<ubuntu13> Is it possible to use any fan control software on ubuntu if there's only 3-pin headers (no pwm)? I tried this (http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed) - didn't work.
<Phil42> issphp: i might have answered that one a long time ago, but not now
<Phil42> ubuntu13:  i saw something about that. i have it in bookmarks, hold on
<issphp> Phil42: how do you actually edit the passwd file.. ubuntu must have supported it
<ubuntu13> Phil42, I just want to run 1 chassis fan @ full speed.
<moi> <Phil42> what  do you mean pressed  Ctrl-X and its not quitting ??!!
<issphp> Phil42: i found on the internet that you should use 'vipw' for editing shadow and passwd.. is it true ?
<grout> so i see that 14.04 now has mac versions of its images online, what do these images contain thats different?
<Phil42> ubuntu13: here it is   http://chomaloma.blogspot.com/2009/09/setting-cpu-fan-speed-linux.html
<Phil42> moi:  i ran nano and exited by pressing control x.   you saved,  maybe it will quit for you if you press control x
<moi> <Phil42> no it's just not quiting i have saved with y though ???
<Phil42> issphp:   the answer to your question is  i don't know. do you need answers to any other questions?
<Phil42> moi:  i ran nano and it quit when i saved.  are you sure you saved?
<ehernandez> hello guys
<Phil42> hi e
<ehernandez> i have ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<ubuntu13> Phil42, like I said, there's no pwm sensors in the intel 946 board I'm using. So that won't work. I guess I"ll have to check out the bios settings...
<ehernandez> I want to install php 5.3.28
<ehernandez> what should I do?
<juan_> somebody knows how to clean the system
<juan_> i need help
<moi> <Phil42> when i press y i just get back to the nano file !
<juan_> i need a good app to clean the system
<theadmin> juan_: Bleachbit is pretty decent
<moi> ??
<tmmunq> whats the name of the package to install the latest version of the kernel headers on 13.10? isnt linux-headers-generic?
<juan_> thanks
<Phil42> moi:  your keys might have gotten remapped.    i would make sure that another copy of my file is saved and close the window or something
<moi> <Phil42>  can i open the file with gedit or leafpad ?? or it has to be with nano cause i am trying to  configure dhcp
<Phil42> moi: i use other editors
<Phil42> moi: i seldom use nano
<Phil42> moi:  are you sure you have write privilege on that file?   are you root?
<moi> <Phil42>  yes i am root
<tozen> moi: what the matter? just connected
<Phil42> moi:  i am not sure what the problem is.  i can only tell you what i would do
<moi> <Phil42>  when i hit cotrol X nano is not quitting !!
<moi> <tozen>
<Jordan_U> moi: Ctrl+X is not supposed to quit nano.
<tozen> moi: becouse u've save with Ctrl+O first
<tozen> 8because
<tozen> o_O
<Jordan_U> moi: Sorry, I swapped ctrl+X and ctrl+O, ignore my last comment :)
<__infinity> Hello, i am writing script to manage eduroam eap-tls 802.1x connection. I can use wpa_supplicant.conf, but i dont want to erase/update/create it. So i can download certificates, create login and generate password. From terminal i can open network manager gui with command nm-connection-editor. Is there any way how to open eduroam ssid configuration with preffiled things? Or any idea how to do it automatically? Thanks for reply
<moi> <Jordan_U> is it fine if i used laefpad or gedit ??
<Jordan_U> moi: Yes. You can use whatever text editor you like.
<_zap_> hi. i am having trouble booting ubuntu precise on a yoga 2 pro. i am using kernel 3.2.0-58-generic 64 bit booted on efi via grub. the kernel immediately hangs without producing any output. i also booted it from the grub console (without grub.cfg) and this yields the same result.
<_zap_> could you give me a pointer on how to explore such early kernel issues?
<roasted_> hello friends.
<Phil42> _zap_:  can you boot a live cd?
<Phil42> hi roasted     :)
<morsnowski> tree /media
<morsnowski> grrr
<morsnowski> sorry
<_zap_> Phil42: yes i can
<_zap_> Phil42: i installed ubuntu also booting via efi
<Phil42> just checking
<uruhack> Hello
<tch> hi all
<Phil42> hi
<uruhack> Somebody have the md5 checksum for Ubuntu 12.04 64bits :D
<uruhack> ???
<uruhack> Hello Phil
<Beldar> !md5sum | uruhack
<ubottu> uruhack: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Phil42> uruhack: you can get that from cdimage.ubuntu.com (or something like that)
<Beldar> uruhack, Links in the bots info.
<uruhack> Thanks, i am in Ubuntu now
<uruhack> not winbugs :p
<Beldar> uruhack, lok closer at the links themselves
<Beldar> Look*
<tch> I have problem with backup configuration via ftp. I've got only some short error, where can I find more information about why my backup failed?
<uruhack> yeah, i am seeing :D
<bekks> tch: Well, which error?
<tch> bekks: "Nieobsługiwane działanie" in polish, I don't know how to translate this
<bekks> tch: http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Nieobs%C5%82ugiwane%20dzia%C5%82anie
<Beldar> tch, Nieobsługiwane działanie=unsupported action
<tch> right
<tch> Beldar: bekks: still, I don't see anything about this error in Google :(
<bekks> tch: Well, we dont know what you are doing. "ftp backup" is too generic.
<_zap_> Phil42: is there a way to debug such early kernel boot problems more or less easily or is it merely a matter of trying different kernel versions
<Beldar> tch, I have no clue, and can only google what you post.
<tch> Beldar: ok, thx
<tch> bekks: ok, thx
<Phil42> _zap_:   it would be much easier if you were booting that kernel from a local disk.   it sounds like you are never getting the kernel at all
<SolarisBoy> looks like it could be 'unsupported action'
<Phil42> _zap_:  i don't know how to get more information while efi booting via grub
<Phil42> _zap_:   i apologize.   you are not remote booting.  i thought you were
<_zap_> Phil42: no the kernel is found
<_zap_> Phil42: i mean grub finds the kernel and hands over control
<_zap_> Phil42: just after that the system hangs
<Phil42> _zap_: and when you boot from live cd everthing goes ok?
<_zap_> Phil42: i tried to boot knoppix in bios mode and an ubuntu installer in efi mode
<_zap_> Phil42: so it seems to be a kernel issue
<_zap_> Phil42: probably i should try different versions
<Phil42> _zap_:  good idea
<_zap_> Phil42: ok i will try that
<Phil42> _zap_:  good luck
<_zap_> Phil42: thanks a lot for your time
<Phil42> _zap_:  i am sorry that i wasn't more helpful
<Jordan_U> _zap_: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Phil42> he was using kernel 3.2.0-58-generic 64 bit booted on efi via grub
<Phil42> so, probably 12.04
<ritchief> clear
<morsnowski> how useable is trusty by now or should I stay with 12.04?
<Beldar> morsnowski, trusty is in development, #ubuntu+1 is its support channel.
<morsnowski> i know that but i want to know whether it makes sense to stick with 12.04 for now and that is supported here
<SolarisBoy> i try to stick to LTS regardless how yummy the dev branches look
<SolarisBoy> maybe in a VM
<Beldar> morsnowski, Both questions are outside support, bset you will get are biased answers.
<Beldar> best*
<Phil42> morsnowski:  i am sticking with 12.04 and i am following development by updating my 14.04 live cd iso file frequently with zsync
<morsnowski> thanks
<Phil42> morsnowski:  i run the livecd file with kvm
<Matthew97> Hi guys!
<Phil42> hi
<_zap_> Phil42: sorry for letting you wait. i am installing precise lts
<Phil42> _zap_: that was our guess    :)
<Matthew97> Guys?
<Beldar> Matthew97, This is support not chat.
<Phil42> chat is #ubuntu-offtopic
<_zap_> Phil42: so i guess i have to take it apart now ;)
<brandom_> theadmin: okay, a restart fixed it. mentioning gvfs made my google search a little more specific and i believe it is caused by sleep, but none of the suggestions fixed the issue.
<Phil42> _zap_:  no!
<codygman-> For some reason when I first open my rxvt-unicode terminal it is pink instead of the colors I specify in .XResources... HOwever if I open a few (or wait a minute) it works fine
<theadmin> brandom_: Huh, odd
<_zap_> Phil42: i just meant i will install another kernel
<brandom_> i suppose most would restart first, but i guess i like to know *why* which, of course, can really waste some time
<_zap_> Phil42: chrooting and all that
<Phil42> _zap_:  i thought you were going to take your laptop apart    :)
<_zap_> Phil42: i was imprecise :)
<Phil42> _zap_:  it bothers me that you can boot the cd the old way but not the efi way
<John_John_> what is the correct way to install LAMP on 13.10 desktop ? apt-get install lamp-server^ ? or manually one by one ?
<_zap_> Phil42: actually i can boot the cd the efi way
<Phil42> _zap_: that tells me that efi boot isn't working  (duh)
<_zap_> Phil42: i put it on usb and booted it via grub in efi mode which works fine
<_zap_> Phil42: this way i installed precise on my yoga 2 pro
<_zap_> Phil42: just the installed kernel won't boot via efi
<Phil42> _zap_: it still bothers me
<_zap_> Phil42: so i would now boot via knoppix or something, mount the disk, chroot and install another kernel
<_zap_> Phil42: it bothers me too
<_zap_> Phil42: there are reports that ubuntu 13.10 works but not 12.04
<littlebe1r> John_John_: the easiest would install windows in virtualbox and use something like wamp
<_zap_> Phil42: but i didn't find an explanation ... just "it doesn't work"
<littlebe1r> John_John_: however, if wish to do that in ubuntu, i recommend sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql5-server
<Jordan_U> _zap_: Fun thing to try would be to modify the root= kernel parameter from the LiveCD boot menu to point to the installed system's root.
<Phil42> _zap_: i doubt i will be much help.  i have never done that
<John_John_> littlebe1r: lol how old are you ? where you born when monitors were green ?
<_zap_> Phil42, Jordan_U: the problem is that the initrd doesn't match
<John_John_> littlebe1r: and that doesnt include php does it ?
<_zap_> Jordan_U, Phil42: on the other hand, it may be worth a try
<littlebe1r> John_John_: Apache2 has a php module
<_zap_> Jordan_U, Phil42: i can simply copy the kernel and matching initrd over and booth those
<littlebe1r> John_John_: what do you mean monitors were green?
<John_John_> littlebe1r: nothing...forget about it seriously
<Phil42> he has one of those nice amber monitors
<John_John_> Phil42: still ? i wish i had one now i guess....od memories....
<John_John_> old*
<Jordan_U> John_John_: There are multiple "correct" ways. Using tasksel is one way, and installing the services that you need manually with apt-get is another.
<John_John_> Jordan_U: tasksel is what i described before ?
<John_John_> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<John_John_> or you run tasksel from command prompt some other way ?
<Jordan_U> John_John_: They're related, it's somewhat of a question of semantics. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel should clarify things.
<John_John_> i see..i am new to linux anyways
<John_John_> i m gonna go with tasksel i guess and install anything extra manually from there
<grex25> could anyone tell me, why MINITUBE is free at Linux distros, but not on any other platform?
<tyler_d> grex25: what is that?\
<Beldar> grex25, This is ubuntu support, not a support issue, and how would we know any better than you, ask the developers.
<grex25> tyler_d: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<theadmin> grex25: Just use SMPlayer. It's crossplatform, and can play Youtube just fine. Well, there are many other alternative solutions, that's just one I like
<grex25> theadmin: I just found it, that doesnt mean I use it ;)
<theadmin> grex25: Ah, well. That question should go to the developer of the app. Maybe (s)he thinks only free users deserve free software :D
<grex25> theadmin: Sources are open, but win/osx are closed source
<theadmin> grex25: ...It's a Qt app, it will build anywhere
<grex25> ^^
<theadmin> grex25: That means the "Linux source" is more or less universal
<theadmin> Weh, anyway, this is offtopic
<_zap_> Phil42: now that's funny. i tried to boot the linux kernel from the ubuntu installation disk (that i modified to boot via grub efi) and it also doesn't work
<_zap_> Phil42: so it looks like a grub issue now
<Phil42> _zap_:   i hope you get it working.  i would not even try,  i would just boot the old way
<_zap_> Phil42: old way = bios?
<Phil42> yes
<_zap_> Phil42: i want to make efi work since it did before
<_zap_> Phil42: so i will simply replace the grub.efi binary
<Phil42> _zap_:  i understand,   but i would not put in the effort
<Phil42> _zap_:  please let us know if it works
<_zap_> Phil42: you have a point. it does not matter much but efi is the future (or rather the present) and this is why i want to try
<Phil42> _zap_:  i would just hope that it would get worked out before i actually needed it
<_zap_> Phil42: i will but i have to wait until tomorrow because i don't have the usb stick here and i don't want to create another grub efi binary from which i don't know if it works
<_zap_> Phil42: this whole efi thing appears to be quite neat when it works someday ;)
<jackbrown> is there anyone that can help me with ARECORD command that doesn't capture my microphone ?
<jackbrown> pls ?
<Phil42> jackbrown:   it is probably listening to the wrong input
<jackbrown> Phil42: can you help me to fix it ?
<Phil42> run arecord -l  to get a list of your devices
<jackbrown> Phil42: I found this that could help http://linuxconfig.org/how-to-test-microphone-with-audio-linux-sound-architecture-alsa
<jackbrown> Phil42: ok
<jackbrown> Phil42: https://www.privatepaste.com/c9a47b4d73
<jackbrown> Phil42: any idea?
<jackbrown> rec and arecord commands don't capture any sound on my machine could anyone help me to check how to set the proper device to capture sound ?
<Phil42> try this,   run    aplay /dev/urandom
<jackbrown> ok
<Phil42> that should make your speakers hiss
<jackbrown> Phil42: worked :)
<backnforth> Can someone tell me why I'm having the wrong graphics card read
<backnforth> I believe I have catalyst up to date
<jackbrown> Phil42: I can give you a screenshot of the Alsamixer window do you want it ?
<Phil42> jackbrown:   do you have a directory called /dev/snd     ?
<jackbrown> Phil42: checking
<jackbrown> Phil42: yes I have
<Phil42> try to aplay each of the pcmXXXXX  files to see if you hear anything when you tap the microphone
<jackbrown> Phil42: under the /dev/snd directory I have  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p
<Phil42> those are the pcmXXXXX files
<_zap_> Phil42: do you know how the efi boot process works in ubuntu? there is a single apparently grub efi binary in the ESP partition and another grub efi binary in the boot partition which contains the kernel. I appears that the ESP grub loads the boot partition grub but there is no config file for the ESP grub
<_zap_> Phil42: so i am wondering how that works
<_zap_> Phil42: or rather how the efi grub was built
<Phil42> _zap_:   i know you need a leader and i am behind you all the way
<_zap_> Phil42: oh i don't think so but it's ok. i'll find it somewhere
<Phil42> _zap_:   just checking one more time,   it works when you boot the bios way,  it doesn't work the efi way.  no other difference.  ?
<_zap_> Phil42: it works the efi way with my self made version of the ubuntu iso that i start from a usb disk
<_zap_> Phil42: there i use a combination of refind and grub
<EleanorEllis> Hi. I'm just upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10 and I got an error message that kismet would not be installed. This seems to be a wireless packet sniffer. Why would I need this? I am not a hacker or a wifi system admin.
<_zap_> Phil42: the efi grub installed by ubuntu however does not appear to be able to load the kernel properly
<hitsujiTMO> EleanorEllis: its not installed by default. most likely a dependency of something else you have installed
<EleanorEllis> hitsujiTMO: Well I guess I will find something else doesn't work. Hopefully it's not something I need.
<hitsujiTMO> EleanorEllis: have you performed the upgrade yet?
<Phil42> _zap_: i asked because there are other things that make a computer go dead at boot than the boot loader
<EleanorEllis> hitsujiTMO: The upgrade is still in progress
<Phil42> jackbrown:   are  you still here?
<breadcrumb> does anyone know how to get programs on startup to appear in a specific workspace? (13.10)
<_zap_> Phil42: that is true. but i am inside the grub shell and i issue "linux <linux file> <ret> initrd <initrd file> <ret> boot"
<_zap_> Phil42: so there it is either the linux kernel or grub
<breadcrumb> i tried installing/running devilspie but it seems to be broken for 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> EleanorEllis: looking at the reverse dependencies of kismet there are no packages that require kismet, may be installed as part of a PPA or else you would have to have manually installed it (or someone else who has had access to your computer)
<_zap_> Phil42: and my test indicates that it appears to be grub
<hitsujiTMO> UltimateNate fix your client/connection!
<EleanorEllis> hitsujiTMO: Oh now I remember we were having problems with wifi so I wanted to debug it but I never managed to get anything working on my computer. But then I found a wifi analyser for Android. Maybe I should look at uninstalling whatever else I installed at the time.
<hitsujiTMO> EleanorEllis: its not going to be harmful to leave them there at least, but no harm in removing them either
<Phil42> wrong channel for UltimateNate
<EleanorEllis> hitsujiTMO: Thanks
<Coincourse> Hello all, I was wondering, is it possible to resize Ubuntu's encrypted LVM partition?  I'd like to shrink it so I can dual boot Windows.
<hitsujiTMO> Coincourse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4530641 not a simple task and can quite easily go wrong
<Phil42> i was wrong, UltimateNate is on this channel
<Coincourse> Aha. Thanks hitsujiTMO  That's exactly what I was looking for. What if I backed up all of / to an external, wiped and repartitioned the hard drive with the Ubuntu installer, set up LVM again but didn't install the OS, then booted and copied it back?  Would that wreak hell of all the permissions?
<EleanorEllis> hitsujiTMO: Now it seems my distro upgrade has stalled. The terminal output looks like this http://pastebin.com/cczeppG8
<hitsujiTMO> Coincourse: you'd have issues with references to different filesystem (uuid stuff mainly).
<hitsujiTMO> EleanorEllis: ouch. looks like it aint gonna complete. might need to do a reinstall
<Coincourse> hitsujiTMO: Ah, ok.  Sounds like I'll need a full reinstall then. Thanks for saving me some headaches
<_zap_> Phil42: thanks for your support. have to leave now
<_zap_> Phil42: from that point on i don't expect much trouble ... famous last words
<EleanorEllis> hitsujiTMO: By reinstall, do you mean reformat the partition and install from a cd or start the upgrade again?
<hitsujiTMO> format + install from cd
<metulburr> how do you idle in a registered only channel?
<Coincourse> ElinorEllis: I'll back up my home then reformat and reinstall LVM with enough space left over this time.
<Seveas> metulburr: by not saying anything...
<metulburr> i keep getting booted from #CHANNEL_NAME to #CHANNEL_NAME-unregistered after awhile
<Seveas> metulburr: so, register
<xangua> metulburr: /join #freenode
<metulburr> i am registered
<metulburr> i want to just idle in a channel though
<dreadiscool> Is there a wget-friendly link for ubuntu 12.04 32b server edition?
<EleanorEllis> Coincourse: Was that message meant for me? What is LVM?
<nvrpunk> I am getting:
<nvrpunk> unable to find 'distinguished_name' in config
<nvrpunk> problems making Certificate Request
<Coincourse> Oh sorry ElinorEllis, hitsuji was just helping me with another issue that involved reinstalling/reformating. I thought you were asking about it
<nvrpunk> when I try generating a cert
<Coincourse> Think signals got crossed
<nvrpunk> I have made changes to my openssl.cnf to no avail
<Coincourse> LVM is a way to do whole partition encryption
<bekks> LVM has nothing to do with encryption.
<bekks> You can use it inside an encrypted entity, or put encrypted volumes into LVM. But LVM itself has nothing to do with encryption.
<thirdday> support auto-completion of contacts in geary not work
<cubud> I have a windows 7 machine running Ubuntu desktop in VMPlayer.  If I install Ubuntu on a dedicated machine can I get a desktop connection from my windows box?
<cubud> Not just terminal :)
<webgen> hellow!
<jamesd> cubud: ssh -X  server  command... can be xterm or gnome-terminal and then start anything you like
<test4> Hey i have theoretical question http://bpaste.net/show/183420/ can you help me with it? im thinking just set up new server and transfer data then make sure it works and then change nameserver info and its done.. what would step by step be.. am i correct?
<jamesd> test4: is data static or dynamic, and does it change much?
<cubud> jamesd: So Gnome and XTerm are apps that will run on Windows?
<test4> jamesd: lets say it does not but since its 60G of data id say some databases are there.. should just notify users server migration in progress?
<jamesd> cubud: you install Xming on the windows machine... then you can use putty with X tunneling enabled.
<test4> jamesd: or change mysql in old to point to new server when new server is set up?
<jamesd> test4: install apache or LAMP stack on the new box... copy data over.. test and validate, update dns record to point at new box. when all DNS for everyone updates tehy will be on the new box.. do a final sync up, and all data will be the same
<yacc> cubud: X11 (traditionally, not all extensions nowadays) is a video output/keyboard/pointer device input system that is network transparent.
<yacc> cubud: The X11 server (funny naming) is basically the IO device driver with some management on top of it.
<cubud> jamesd: Do you happen to know a URL to a tutorial or something?  I am a complete Linux newbie
<yacc> cubud: Xming is a X11 server that runs on Windows.
<cubud> yacc, server?  Shouldn't I have a client on Windows?
<jamesd> cubud: no... you need a server to handle the gui instructions, the application is the client, but the server draws on the screen
<yacc> cubud: funny naming as I said. nowadays it would be called the client.
<yacc> cubud: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Xming+putty+tunnel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<BillMcCormick> after updating to subversion 1.8.8 i have this problem :
<BillMcCormick> svnlook: symbol lookup error: svnlook: undefined symbol: svn_pool_create_allocator
<yacc> cubud: X11 clients are actually applications (e.g. firefox, chrome, xterm, ...) that connect to the X11 server that provides that IO display service, kind of :)
<cubud> Bookmarked, thanks
<cubud> Oh I see
<cubud> X11 is a service to apps, therefore a server
<Phil42> tomorrow is splurge on lunch day,  where should i go?
<test4> jamesd: okay so final mysql and such sync up, but the mysql version is new so theres no problem?
<yacc> cubud: normally the DISPLAY is defined via the DISPLAY environment variable, nowadays, >99.9% it's :0.0
<yacc> empty string before : => localhost
<yacc> 0 => display 0
<jamesd> test4: usually not, that is part of testing and validation, but if you aren't using the functionality of the latest version your data should transfer painlessly.
<yacc> .0 => screen 0 (not to confuse with modern XRandR based multiple display support if you have more than one display)
<cubud> I am thinking of replacing my virtual machine with this with a solid state drive in it http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/intel-nuc-dn2820fykh-celeron-dual-core-24-ghz-a75nf
<test4> jamesd: okay thanks
<cubud> Thanks for your time guys, I appreciate it!
<BillMcCormick> anybody ? svnlook: symbol lookup error: svnlook: undefined symbol: svn_pool_create_allocator
<test4> jamesd: hey one more question..what if it does change? can i some how sync it when new data is entered or whatnot in old server it syncs the same to new? wouldnt work cause i need to dump mysql data and enter it in new server?
<jamesd> test4: rsync... can transerfer/update only what has changed.. mysql makes things more complicated... if you don't do mysqldump
<filmlaptop> nederlanders hier?
<filmlaptop> ik ben nieuw
<jamesd> test4: for best results in the future move database to a different machine, then you don't have to move it and just point your Apps at the same database if your app is coded correctly
<Jordan_U> !nl | filmlaptop
<ubottu> filmlaptop: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<test4> jamesd: so set up new server then copy data see if everything works and then set up old server to use new servers mysql server and last change dns and rsync the last maybe changed php or other stuff?
<jamesd> test4: yes
<test4> jamesd: sry to bother you more but servers have bind, where does this come into things.. easier to change dns or what?
<jamesd> test4: is a database server...  you need to change the nameservers that serve dns for your domain to make it happen.
<test4> ok
<webgen> hey guys I got this idea. is it possible to load my dual boot linux partition directly from virtual machine on windows? is there way to avoid virtual partition?
<Kdworak84> Hello everyone
<Kdworak84> I got a big problem with my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> webgen: Yes you can boot your physical Ubuntu partition from a VM. What do you mean by virtual partitions?
<webgen> virtual partition basically the one that virtualbox creates on every new VM :)
<ansam> #bookz
<rannonga> no thats the disk for the virtual machine
<Kdworak84> yesterday I was getting two VM servers to connect to internet thru bridged adapters, and today my host machine cant find a network config file on boot up
<webgen> Jordan_U thanks anyway I will research, i just wondered if it was possible. that solves many of my problems :)
<ansam> join #bookz
<rannonga> lol
<webgen> Kdworak84, what do you mean network config file?
<webgen> Kdworak84 just cant see the bridge adapters ?
<Kdworak84> well when the gui thing on boot up starts lighting up those dots, well mine takes a long time and says something like:
<Kdworak84> waiting for up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<Kdworak84> hold on ill reboot and give u exact output
<Jordan_U> webgen: The way that I would approach it would be to pass the partition as a "drive" to Virtualbox, and pass a small image containing just grub on it for the VM to actually boot from (since Ubuntu's partition won't contain a bootloader). For that grub image you could use Super GRUB2 Disk or create your own with grub-mkrescue.
<kaneko> hi everyone
<kaneko> its my first time on xubuntu
<kaneko> so i try to chat
<Kdworak84> I think it has something to do with the /etc/udev/rules.d/ folder cause i deleted a file i needed to delete on my VM servers on my host machine
<webgen> Jordan_U thanks very much, i ll have to tinker alot I see, making fake grub things sound ultra new to me xD
<Kdworak84> Waiting for Network Configuration....
<Kdworak84> Waiting up to 60 more seconds for Network Configuration
<Kdworak84> then it boots fine
<Kdworak84> but doesnt see my wifi
<Jordan_U> webgen: If you use Super GRUB2 Disk you shouldn't have to tinker at all. I expect Ubuntu to boot without any modification with a VirtualBox VM configured as I described.
<webgen> Kdworak84 um, what if u reinstall the virtual box itself? I dont understand what could be missing,  I have met situations when the device doesnt show up in Bridged adapter drop down menu but nothing like what you've said :S
<webgen> Jodran_U so how that would be in details? I create a VDI file or something (virtual partition) how do i write grub on it? or you mean GRUB2 thing can be passed on to virtualbox without converting it to anything?
<Kdworak84> webgen: the problem is not with the VBox, its now with the whole host system network.
<Kdworak84> like I said I deleted a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Yengas> anyone managed to start elder scrolls online beta on ubuntu?
<webgen> Kdworak84 also write in #debian channel, hopefully someone will know how to troubleshoot that, because I am new to linux myself :)
<grzegorz> :)
<webgen> Jordan_U so I downloaded the super_grub_disk iso file, sounds interesting, i think its easier than i thought, i just mount it in VBox and thats it ? :D
<Jordan_U> webgen: What is the exact name of the file you downloaded?
<webgen> Jordan_U super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<Jordan_U> webgen: I would use http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/file/1564/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta5.iso instead. And yes, just attach that iso as a CDROM drive to the VM, configure that VM to boot from CD, and at boot select the "Detect any GRUB2 Configuration file" option.
<webgen> Jordan_U I am on ubuntu side right now ill have to reboot in order to test but i ll be back
<webgen> Jordan_U you sure beta version would be better ? :D
<akim_> hi
<akim> hi
<Phil42> hi
<akim> what do it mean "convention over configuration" ?
<FreemoX> hi. Could anyone help me with a bluetooth adapter? :/
<Jordan_U> webgen: Unfortunately yes. Right now it's a choice between bugs in grub that have been fixed since 1.98 or bugs in Super GRUB2 Disk's scripts that have been added since 1.98s1. I think the latter is the better choice (and it's my fault that you have to choose at all, so sorry about that).
<FreemoX> Could anyone help me with a bluetooth adapter?
<webgen> Jordan_U np i will choose version 2, thanks man! will post results.
<Jordan_U> webgen: You're welcome.
<xangua> !ask | FreemoX
<ubottu> FreemoX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Phil42> i would help you FreemoX, if i had ever used bluetooth before ever in my life even once
<Ubuntu1> dont know what this is, shows in terminal during update---http://pastebin.com/esCf1TD6
<Ubuntu1> need to know how to make it go awahy
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu1: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst .
<Ubuntu1> Jordan: hang on,  thanks for responding
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu1: "/Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_" has been End Of Life for some time, that repository no longer exist. Upgrade to a current release.
<roasted> Anybody by any strange chance use Mimio on Ubuntu before? (it's educationally oriented software). I installed it without error but I can't launch the darn thing. No errors. It just flat out doesn't open, however system monitor does report a process once I try to open it - just nothing else happens.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: I expect that they've upgraded since installing 10.10, and just have an entry for the 10.10 install CD laying around in their sources.lst.
<ki7rw> when using a smarthost, do i directly connect to the smarthost with an e-mail client or do i use my postfix server?
<Bashing-om>  Jordan_U, Yes, That is the more likely, awaiting the OP to respond.
#ubuntu 2014-02-28
<here> hi alljj
<here> nice.
<here> i upgraded to 13.10 and the 3.11 kernel is crashing on boot due to a network driver r8169 , which is a somewhat known issue...
<here> however, nothing is showing up in /var/log/kern.log for those boots to help me diagnose.
<here> when i boot into 3.8 kernel, there is no problem, and the full boot log shows up.
<here> any tips on getting a boot / kernel log from the crashing startup with 3.11 ?
<here> I do see a bunch of ^@^@^@ where the log should be, possibly from the force reboot (holding down the power)
<jcrowgey> hey ubuntu folk.  i'm on a fresh install and i'm getting an weird error in firefox.
<jcrowgey> firefox segfaults and refuses to open, however, if i click report bug on on the error reporter that opens,
<jcrowgey> then firefox does open to the launchpad page.
<jcrowgey> id' like to find a workaround.  ive seen the bug reported but i can't find any resolution.
<here> jcrowgey: link to the bug? what versions, possibly try an earlier ver of ff?
<jcrowgey> yes, perhaps that's what i need to do.  one moment i can link you to the many bug reports
<jcrowgey> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<jcrowgey> that's the error, if you google it you will find it reported again and again.  i can google it for you if you need.
<jcrowgey> what's the easiest way to downgrade ff?  do i need to add an older repo and apt-get -t olderrepo install firefox?
<jcrowgey> something like that?
<here> unsure
<jcrowgey> another issue i'm having is pretty much exactly like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156042/click-and-drag-from-touchpad-stops-working
<jcrowgey> except that i'm not using unity, i'm using lxde.  so i can't apply the solution from that thread.
<jcrowgey> my final question is about installing one of the netflix options for silverlight thingy.  which is more recent, the ehoover solution or the pipelight thingy?
<jcrowgey> any advice appreciated.
<jcrowgey> can anyone explain what TabButton2=3 means.  I'm guessing it's that tapping with 3 fingers is a right click?
<jcrowgey> to TabButton2=2 would be 2 fingers for a right click and TapButton2=0 would be disabled?
<here> jcrowgey: seems like it is still an open bug - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833117 I would follow that thread.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 833117 in Startup and Profile System "Does not disable glib slice allocator with glib >= 2.35" [Critical,New]
<jcrowgey> here: are you referring to the firefox issue?
<jcrowgey> i will look at that url.
<here> jcrowgey: yes.  re-netflix, write netflix and help request support ... I gave up on linux solutions and just watch via android, which is insane.
<marco__> how do I install latest wayland development libraries in ubuntu 12.04?
<here> marco__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/saucy/wayland
<jcrowgey> here: fair enough.  i had used the pipelight thingy on my debian box last year and it worked ok.  i just googled and found 'netflix desktop' which seemed to be a different solution than the one i had used.  i didn't know if one was better or more recent than the other.
<sashasparrow> could someone help me with this problem? i'm not sure what it is but it's weird.
<Waheedi> ok guys simple I'm using this sudo kill -HUP 19845 to kill 19845 service with a normal sigterm as if you kill it with -9 or any other thing service will respawn it
<Waheedi> the -HUP trick didn't work out the process stays alive
<daftykins> sashasparrow: unfortunately the channel psychic equipment is in for repair again, so you MIGHT have to tell us what's up
<glitsj16> jcrowgey: TabButton2=3 means that a 2-finger tap will perform a 3d mouse button click, middle-click iirc .. man synaptics has all those options explained
<TJ-> Waheedi: the service is set tp respawn in the init daemon, stop it using initctl
<marco__> I'm trying to compile some gnome modules with jhbuild. It currently stops when building cairo with the following message: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so: undefined reference to `wl_display_bind'. How can I solve it?
<sashasparrow> when the prompt to allow a mic or camera or more space to be shared to a webpage pops up in firefox i can't click anything
<francois_> hello
<marco__> here: tried to do what you suggested, but the problem persists
<sashasparrow> and i'm not sure why
<sashasparrow> anyone know what i could do to fix it?
<eskrima> Hi does anyone know if ubuntu had been released for android galaxy s2? Thanks
<Beldar> !touch | eskrima
<ubottu> eskrima: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<eskrima> Thanks ubottu
<sashasparrow> nobody knows anything?
<Beldar> !patience | sashasparrow
<ubottu> sashasparrow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sashasparrow> ugh never mind.
<Jordan_U> sashasparrow: Flash is terrible, but flash in Linux Flash from Google Chrome (which is a newer version than is available for Firefox) is slightly less terrible. Try to avoid flash were possilbe, and where not possible try Google Chrome.
<Beldar> sashasparrow, There is a #firefox channel if you like.
<adam__> join #nammbot music
<Mogusha> I have a question regarding networking. I have two NICs and I need to prevent them from transmitting, but I need to be able to monitor their input using tcpdump. The network manager seems to make this task difficult. Anybody got any ideas?
<Beldar> adam__ /join
<daftykins> Mogusha: so you want them to listen only?
<Mogusha> daftykins: Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for.
<jamesd> Mogusha: don't give them an ip address...
<daftykins> Mogusha: maybe try ##networking
<Mogusha> daftykins: Thanks, good suggestion.
<peterrooney> Mogusha: network-manager is intended for a different use case, namely always keeping them active.
<webgen> Jordan_U hey are you there? I had a break in the plan lol
<Mogusha> peterrooney: Yes, I know, which is precisely why I have a weird use case.
<Jordan_U> webgen: Yes. What is the problem?
<webgen> Jordan_U so I did boot as you said, but the problem is that it doesn't see other partitions/drives so it doesnt see the grub.cfg or grub.lst that my grub uses to boot with
<Jordan_U> webgen: Do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<webgen> Jordan_U no i installed it on the drive without any partition
<Jordan_U> webgen: Instealled what?
<Jordan_U> s/Instealled/Installed/
<webgen> Jordan_U i mean the bootloader, at the installation step when u install ubuntu?
<webgen> Jordan_U where you choose which partition to put the OS on and which drive to put bootloader on
<webgen> Jordan_U and I put it on the same drive as the ubuntu and windows are on, it is ssd
<Jordan_U> webgen: Ok, backing up. I thought that you had a physical installation of Ubuntu that already works when booted normally (not in a VM). Is that true?
<ki7rw> has anyone tried this? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/12/install-kde-4-12-ubuntu-1310-1204/
<webgen> Jordan_U yep i have a dualboot
<Jordan_U> webgen: OK. And right now you have a VirtualBox VM with two virtual drives, one which is a virtual HD whose contents are the contents of your Ubuntu partition, and the other which is a virtual CD whose contents are the Super GRUB2 Disk iso. Correct?
<Beldar> !ppa | ki7rw
<ubottu> ki7rw: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<webgen> Jordan_U i found this video, the guy in first 20 seconds or something says the process isnt easy
<webgen> Jordan_U
<Beldar> ki7rw, Bot is slow, PPA's are not supported here technically, and anyone is a poll basically not allowed as well.
<Beldar> ki7rw, Does not mean however if you can give a concise description that no one will answer.
<Jordan_U> webgen: Is that a yes or a no?
<webgen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9TePODkYME
<webgen1> Jordan_U xchat disconnected if u wrote something i  didnt see
<Jordan_U> webgen: OK. And right now you have a VirtualBox VM with two virtual drives, one which is a virtual HD whose contents are the contents of your Ubuntu partition, and the other which is a virtual CD whose contents are the Super GRUB2 Disk iso. Correct?
<webgen1> Jordan_U , nope I just have GRUB2 Disk, not the virtual HD, I wanted to boot real partition from the GRUB2 Disk as planned :P
<Jordan_U> webgen1: Software in the VM can only access virtual disks. If there is no virtual HD, then there is nothing for the software in the VM to access.
<webgen> nope I just have GRUB2 Disk, not the virtual HD, I wanted to boot real partition from the GRUB2 Disk as planned :P
<Jordan_U> webgen: You need to configure VirtualBox to pass on the contents of the physical Ubuntu partition as a virtual hard drive.
<webgen1> Jordan_U so how do I do it? :S
<webgen1> Jordan_U i also get the error the: most likely, the virtualbox com server is not running or failed to start, what server ? :S
<Jordan_U> webgen1: Try #virtualbox for those questions.
<webgen1> Jordan_U haha ok thanks dude x) :D
<andornaut> Anyone know how to get halt to default to halt -p (poweroff) ? without using an alias that is.
<Jordan_U> webgen1: YOu're welcome.
<sgen> I have 2 services listed from sudo service --status-all, both of which are not no longer installed(?). What could be causing this and how can I remove them?
<Jordan_U> webgen1: So why haven't you joined #vbox?
<webgen> Jordan_U
<webgen1> Jordan_U i am reading this thing on vbox ticket #11307 but if it doesnt help i will join :)
<Beldar> woot 12 min bot answer
<stunts513> is there a way to set unity up to use gksudo? i'm kinda sick of my graphical prompts being able to go under another window
<Beldar> stunts513, I think you have to install gksu
<stunts513> i believe i have it installed
<Beldar> stunts513, Do you get an error, it should say what is needed?
<stunts513> i'm not having any errors, its just that in the default setup the promp for the password will go under anotehr window if you bump a window or something
<webgen1> Jordan_U well i did join that channel but so far no one answered :S
<stunts513> i prefer the oldschool gksudo where it forces the prompt to the top and darkens the rest of the screen
<Gallomimia> hi gang. i'm trying to make an install on a RAID under LVM. i'm looking at following some directions such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID but this is nothing like the installer i have. it refers to using an "alternate" installer, but the links it refers to have no such thing! any tips welcome
<Beldar> stunts513, I don't understand that description is all, I assume you are familiar with gksudo.
<stunts513> beldar:yes with gksudo it darkens the screen and brings a promp up you would actually have to cancel out of to get rid of it
<Beldar> stunts513, So it goes below another window if another is clicked?
<stunts513> the default setup does yes, its not using gksudo for the default setup though
<Beldar> stunts513, Hmm, mine does in saucy, have you changed the themes or messed with desktop controls?
<stunts513> well i have slightly but nothing that should have effected that, all i did was mess with my window close buttons locations and a few minor tweaks to unitys search menu
<Beldar> stunts513, Not sire enough here for a definitive answer, I would try reversing some of those and see if it returns as it should.
<Beldar> sure*
<Gallomimia> can anyone tell me what installer image to use to put a fresh install of 13.10 desktop on a software raid? i seem to be missing something as to the directions on the help.ubuntu site
<dotnetted> hey all - I'm running the catalyst 13.11 drivers in Ubuntu 13.10  (Installed from binary packages) - I'm getting 2 mouse pointers and all kinds of crazy flickering and one of my screens randomly turns green - I have 2 monitor plugged into one 7970 -- any ideas appreciated :) thanks
<stunts513> belder: do you know what the default program is unity is using for elevating privledges?
<stunts513> beldar*
<Beldar> stunts513, Not the exact program per-say I use sudo or gksudo, I don't know the intricacies of what is there.
<Gallomimia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid expectations: You have burned a copy of the Alternate ISO and are using the text based installer.  I cannot find this "alternate ISO" please point it out to me
<stunts513> ah, i just want my oldschool gksudo back as the default elevation handler, it looked much nicer when it asked for your password, i can run it manually but thats besides the point
<TheKernel-work> hi all, I have a fresh install of 13.10 and about once every 6 hours it completely locks up requiring a hard reboot. dmesg doesn't show anything out of the ordinary. Where can I look to see why it locks up or how do I capture it the next time it happens?
<Beldar> TheKernel-work, You sure it is not swapping?
<Beldar> !reisub | TheKernel-work
<ubottu> TheKernel-work: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Jordan_U> stunts513: Policykit and sudo/gksudo are very different ways of obtaining permissions, and they are not interchangeable.
<stunts513> jordan_U: ah ok thanks, i at some point was goign to install mate, so i can always get it back on their i believe.
<Jordan_U> stunts513: The Desktop Shell is not generally what uses policykit, it's other individual applications.
<Gallomimia> *IS* there an alternate install disk for 13.10? seems to be completely absent from release pages with no apparent explaination
<TheKernel-work> Beldar, Yeah I have a little monitor going, I had 19GB free
<webgen> Jordan_U it worked had to run VMbox manager itself with admin privs + run command ... :S....
<stunts513> Jordan_U: ah thats very interesting, so in a sense(this is probably an insult to linux) like how windows has a manifest to ask for elevated privlidges?
<Beldar> TheKernel-work, How much memory do you have?
<TheKernel-work> 24GiG
<Beldar> TheKernel-work, Others will know better areas to check, not sure here.
<TheKernel-work> Beldar, thanks, I've started a tail -f /var/dmesg > /tmp/dmesgcheck.txt &
<TheKernel-work> Beldar, maybe it will pickup what goes wrong next time?
<Gallomimia> alternate installers? install on raid? anyone got any idea?
<Beldar> TheKernel-work, I rarely have had to use these kind of commands so not really up on them.
<Beldar> Gallomimia, The alternate went to the mini in 12.10, so that website may not be exactly right, it says needs updates.
<Gallomimia> it does
<Gallomimia> mini aka network install?
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Mini is a network yes, I believe it has about the same use, I haver never done a raid set up though, so not your best help.
<Jordan_U> stunts513: Now that I look into it more, even though individual applications are requesting privileges via polkit, the Desktop Shell may be registering itself as the Authentication Agent that confirms that asks the user for their password, and thus the Desktop Shell can decide to make this dialog system-modal.
<staticwarp> hi, can anyone recommend a place to download a version of ubuntu desktop that will fit on a cd?
<Gallomimia> Beldar: that makes two of us :) i'm sure this will help get me on the right track. i'll try to document my experiences and have a go at updating the wiki\
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Says it neds cleanup and is related to a unsupported version.
<Beldar> needs*
<stunts513> jordan_U: so basically the elevation prompt i see is built into unity or some of its components?
<Gallomimia> yeah. ubuntu 06
<Gallomimia> a wee bit old :O
<Beldar> lol that was my first install
<Jordan_U> stunts513: All I know is that it could be, I don't know if it actually is.
<staticwarp> i was hoping to use 10.04, but i can only find a link to the server version on ubuntu.com
<Gallomimia> 10.04 is out of support staticwarp. server version is still barely in support
<Jordan_U> stunts513: Why don't you want to use 12.04 LTS or 13.10?
<Gallomimia> i think....
<Gallomimia> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> !versions
<Gallomimia> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Gallomimia> blast.
<Aaron> Gallomimia,  message the bot,
<Aaron> and play with it...
<Gallomimia> yeah i'm done at guessing what the right command is
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu as a desk top .
<staticwarp> thanks, i know it's unsupported at this time. i have kind of a wierd situation, i need something that can be installed on a pentium 4 with 512mb ram, it has to boot from a cd since i don't have a dvd drive and it wont boot from a flash drive.
<staticwarp> "it" being the old pc i'm using, that is. :)
<Gallomimia> i'm going to guess that maybe a newer version of lubuntu with a network install will help your situation
<stunts513> jordan_U: i'm on 13.10, call me oldschool but i always preferred the old gnome interface, i have mate installed on my desktop but it still ahs a ways to go in my opinoin so ive been dealing with unity on my laptop, i just prefferred teh old gksudo elevation prompt
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE is a tutorial on installing Lubuntu with out the PAE enablement.
<Jordan_U> stunts513: Sorry, that last commend was meant for staticwarp.
<gpartedhelp> anyone here formilar with gparted or partioning
<staticwarp> thanks, i will read that :)
<Gallomimia> !ask | gpartedhelp
<ubottu> gpartedhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gallomimia> in particular, i'm someone who'd like to observe your question and the answer cause i'm trying to learn how it works
<gpartedhelp> Ok sorry, is moving a partition on external drive a bad idea?
<Jordan_U> gpartedhelp: What is your end goal?
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis?
<Gallomimia> moving? i can't see why it would be any more or less a bad idea than an internal drive. other than the danger of mistakenly unplugging it during the operation
<staticwarp> looks like i will run into another problem with the non-pae install. my network is wireless and i don't have access to a wired connection. i tried using the ubuntu mini iso but couldn't complete it since my wireless card was not identified during setup. :(
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis? In fact, it hasn't prompted me any updates for a month.
<Nothing_Much> Or months*
<gpartedhelp> Ok so I had an 250gb drive formatted fat32 with 94 gb used, i need it ext4 so i shrunk the fat partion add a ext4 partition and add all the data from the fat to the ext4 partition now im going to delete the fat and resize the ext4 to take up the whole drive
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: That is a real pain to get wireless up without a wired connection ! . easy thing is to take that box to a wired connection.
<sakter12> yo how do i make the font in gnome terminal bigger via keyboard shortcut?
<sakter12> or unix command?
<Beldar> gpartedhelp, Never had a problem, being backed up is your best insurance though.
<gpartedhelp> See thats the problem i dont have an where to hold that 94
<Beldar> !who | gpartedhelp
<ubottu> gpartedhelp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis? In fact, it hasn't prompted me any updates for months.
<staticwarp> lol that's true. i may end up doing that, i'm just impatient to get something going right now without it. i'm going to try the most recent version of linux mint that will fit on a cd. if that doesn't work i'll haul this thing to a wired connection and use the ubuntu mini non pae installer.
<Beldar> gpartedhelp, You were here yesterday and had several operations set to run in gparted and had a freeze, just be sure to run one at a time, you should be fine.
<gpartedhelp> beldar what prompted my feat was gparted gives me this warning "Moving a partitoion might cause your operationg system to fail to boot
<Beldar> gpartedhelp, That is a standard prompt.
<gpartedhelp> Beldar haha yes i was
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: That's the spirit !.. I have Lubuntu installed on an old AMD platform, and it performs well !
<Beldar> ;)
<gpartedhelp> Beldar is that irrevelvant to me then
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis? In fact, it hasn't prompted me any updates for months.
<Jordan_U> staticwarp: The Lubuntu images still fit on CD.
<staticwarp> i tried to install lubuntu on this machine and was surprised to find that it freezes at the splash screen, considering that i had previously installed the same version of lubuntu on an older pc with a truly ancient amd processor (doesn't even support sse2).
<staticwarp> i was bummed that lubuntu was not going to be an easy option since i really like it.
<Nothing_Much> Oi
<Nothing_Much> staticwarp: What are your exact specs?
<Beldar> gpartedhelp, It is if this partition is a OS that boots, moving it can possibly need a grub reload is all at times.
<Nothing_Much> Because maybe Puppy Linux might be a better option for you staticwarp
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: My expereience installing Lubuntu; do not enable the preliminary options to d/l 3rd party software, nor do any updates while installing.
<webgen> does it make a BIG difference if i put xubuntu instead of ubuntu on VM? is it much faster or not so much?
<staticwarp> i have a dell d865glc with a pentium 4 3ghz, 624mb ram, a cdr drive, and a broadcom wireless nic.
<Nothing_Much> Ohh, that's odd, you should be able to boot into Lubuntu no problem
<Beldar> staticwarp, are you sure the freeze is not just a black screen?
<staticwarp> i should probably also mention that there is an ati radeon 9800 128mb gpu in there that i want to use.
<Nothing_Much> staticwarp: Which version of Lubuntu? 13.10 or 12.04?
<Jordan_U> staticwarp: Did you try disabling the boot splash and seeing what the last boot messages were?
<staticwarp> @beldar yes, i get to the lubuntu splash screen and the little "loading dots" flash for a few minutes, then the process stops and the cd quits spinning. the system will just hang like that, it doesn't even get to the "black screen of waiting" XD
<Gorroth> Hey all.
<staticwarp> it was lubuntu 12.04
<Gorroth> In the Unity/Gnome terminal's keyboard shortcuts, do you know how to disable shortcuts?  I can only figure out how to enable them.
<Nothing_Much> staticwarp: You should probably use 13.10, since 12.04 I believe is not LTS
<Nothing_Much> For Lubuntu at least, the other flavors ARE LTS
<staticwarp> i didn't try disabling the boot splash.
<Gorroth> figured it out
<staticwarp> hmm i will try lubuntu 13.10 then and see what happens
<Nothing_Much> Alright, good luck staticwarp
<pkn> test
<webgen> Jordan_U so I am gonna peace out for today, i will be back sometime ^.^
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis? In fact, it hasn't prompted me any updates for months.
<staticwarp> thanks! i will let you guys know how it goes, i'm downloading lubuntu 13.10 now.
<webgen> guys which one should I use for virtual machine? ubuntu xubuntu or lubuntu? is there much difference at speed on core 2 duo ?
<Jordan_U> Nothing_Much: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Nothing_Much> webgen: You should probably use Lubuntu/Xubuntu since Ubuntu might not handle well on a Core 2 Duo
<Nothing_Much> Jordan_U: On it
<webgen> Nothing_Much and which one from xubuntu/lubuntu ? :D
<Nothing_Much> webgen: If you want something similar to XP, try Lubuntu, for a semi Mac OS X look, Xubuntu. They use about the same resources, but Lubuntu is a tiny bit lighter than Xubuntu.
<Nothing_Much> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/K3rTxGC8
<Nothing_Much> I can always use those commands
<webgen> Nothing_Much ok dude thanks alot!
<Nothing_Much> But I wish I was prompted because most of the time I forget
<webgen> peace everybody
<Nothing_Much> no problem webgen
<roasted> Hello friends. I'm trying to install software known as Mimio (listed as compatible with Ubuntu 13.10) and getting these errors. Anybody have an idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7008217/
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu has its own Pastebin? O.O
<piligrim> ^)
<Nothing_Much> Can anybody explain to me why the software sources won't show up on a daily basis? In fact, it hasn't prompted me any updates for months.
<kaihit> hey everybody
<Nothing_Much> Ohh
<Nothing_Much> It looks like a bug!
<Nothing_Much> hopefully it'll get fixed in 14.04 right?
<Jordan_U> Nothing_Much: Did you find a bug report?
<Nothing_Much> Jordan_U: Yes I did
<Nothing_Much> Hold on
<Nothing_Much> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1046563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046563 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nothing_Much> But the thing is
<Nothing_Much> I'm on 14.04, but the upgrades JUST appeared
<Nothing_Much> So hopefully it was some sorta conflict I guess
<Jordan_U> Nothing_Much: If you're on Ubuntu 14.04 then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 .
<Nothing_Much> Jordan_U: I did but I got ignored
<muhammadn> Hi
<Jordan_U> Nothing_Much: That doesn't make this the correct channel.
<muhammadn> i am building a package on launchpad for precise...
<Nothing_Much> Probably because of my impatience with this upgrade thing
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I know
<muhammadn> and i got this error.
<muhammadn> make: dh: Command not found
<muhammadn> make: *** [clean] Error 127
<Nothing_Much> But I think it's fixed
<etfb> Just today, my windows have developed a weird bug around the frames.  The title bar is full of what looks like static, as if they were being drawn from an image in unitialised memory. Is anyone else getting that? I think it's a recent update.
<muhammadn> what are the dependencies that i need to add to make it build successfully?
<ImSoExcited> Hey guys. Guess who just joined the Ubuntu family. :)
<Nothing_Much> Welcome ImSoExcited!
<Nothing_Much> But you should try out #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nothing_Much> That's where most of the general discussions go
<ImSoExcited> Okay.
<snyp> If I install nvidia drivers from nvidia's site, will it cause any problem? i guess the driver is downloaded in binary form, so ubuntu kernel updates can perhaps break it?
<staticwarp> hi guys, i'm trying to install lubuntu and get stuck at the boot splash screen i've waited about 10 minutes with no progress. how should i proceed?
<snyp> uh i should just use the drivers from Additional Drivers menu i think
<Beldar> snyp, You have to reinstall with kernel upgrades yes generally.
<snyp> Beldar, that's why i should use Additional Drivers' driver, since it is integrated with apt-get right?
<Beldar> snyp, Sometimes the proprietary drivers in the additional drivers as well.
<Beldar> are*
<snyp> hm.. i see
<johnmbergman> I would stick with what is available in Additional Drivers if possible
<Beldar> snyp, It's not apt-get integration, but ubuntun developer tweaked drivers
<snyp> oh
<Beldar> err or was that ubuntoon
<snyp> ubuntoon?
<Beldar> a lame joke
<Actionparsnip> staticwarp: what gpu do you use?
<staticwarp> it is an ati radeon 9800 pro 128mb gpu.
<Actionparsnip> Beldar: ubuntu developers cannot tweak the proprietary drivers
<Actionparsnip>  They are not open source
<staticwarp> i just tried booting linux mint as well and get the same problem, it freezes up and will not continue with the installation.
<dugan>  /server irc.google.com
<Actionparsnip> staticwarp: try the boot option : radeo
<Actionparsnip> Sorry
<eskrima> Hi are there any down falls fit ubuntu for phone? I tried looking around but couldn't find nothing for galaxy s2
<Actionparsnip> staticwarp: radeon.nomodeset=1
<Beldar> !touch | eskrima
<ubottu> eskrima: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<staticwarp> ok, i'm up for trying that. how can get to the console to try and use that  command?
<eskrima> Ok let me check thanks
<Actionparsnip> staticwarp: its not a command.  It's a boot option
<Actionparsnip> staticwarp: you add it to Grub
<johnmbergman> staticwarp: it is done in Grub
<Actionparsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<staticwarp> thankss, i'll view that thread now
<johnmbergman> Does everyone here mostly stick with Unity or what is your favorite window manager?
<staticwarp> the installation still freezes when booting with nomodeset. can i access grub from the lubuntu boot choices menu (the "try lubuntu without installing, install lubuntu" etc)?
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: try: when bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept -> boot options screen.
<staticwarp> thanks, i will try that now
<staticwarp> i typed radeon.nomodeset=1 at the command line and got the error could not find kernel image: radeon.nomodeset=1
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: at that boot options screen F6 key -> boot parameters -> choose "nomodeset".
<Beldar> staticwarp, You might just do a text install and use radeon.nomodeset=1 in grub if needed.
<staticwarp> @bashing i tried booting after selecting nomodeset, it still froze up. @beldar is grub the "boot" prompt i get when holding shift after the bios screen?
<Beldar> staticwarp, That was Bashing-1m area, you can tab complete nicks so they are correct.
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: are we back to PAE issues - old systems can not support newer kernels -, got to have the fakePAE to work-a-round.
<Beldar> staticwarp, You got mine right but misspelled the others, you want them notified is all like you see yours is when we answer. ;)
<staticwarp> thanks guys. I'll reread the PAE page linked to earlier and choose the best option.
<staticwarp> @beldar thanks, i'll make sure to spell them properly XD
<Beldar> staticwarp, lubuntu is not a pae install.
<Beldar> nor xubuntu
<staticwarp> @beldar thanks for confirming that, i should have known that trying lubuntu again would yield the same results that got me here in the first place XD.
<Bashing-1m> Beldar: Maybe I best go do some homework too, HUH ?? .. Will at this time reread the reference.
<Beldar> Bashing-1m, Heh, easy mistake, I just happened to see that here.
<Bashing-1m> Beldar: FYI "Lubuntu and Xubuntu offered a PAE and a non-PAE release up to and including 12.04, but from 12.10 only the PAE releases are maintained. " Still reading !
<Beldar> staticwarp, Lubuntu must have a choice of install without getting to the desktop, I would try that, if not a mini will, then worry about the radeon issues than if it installs.
<Beldar> Bashing-1m, I have not really researched it, I suspect they sense which to install just a guess however.
<Beldar> or run
<staticwarp> Beldar: i'm considering trying a mini install, just need to get this thing onto a wired connection. i noticed at the non-pae guide this sentence: "Only if you get the error kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE this guide comes into play."
<staticwarp> how can i check if i'm getting that error since i'm getting a freeze at the boot splash screen?
<dotnetted> iso a guide on how to completely purge catalyst to attempt reinstallation
<staticwarp> i would like to confirm the pae issue before proceeding with anything else.
<Beldar> staticwarp, I would ask in #lubuntu to.
<dotnetted> my system is so far broken it's not even funny - catalyst 13 drivers on 13.10 give me 2 mouse pointers and flickering screen areas
<staticwarp> Beldar: ok i will give that a shot as well. thanks :)
<dotnetted> anyone else running radeon 7970 cards with saucy?
<Beldar> dotnetted, probably what you need here read carefully. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=purge+catalyst
<dotnetted> I have purged in 1000 different ways following 20+ guides - I still have the same problems after reinstallation
<dotnetted> I was looking for someone that has actually successfully "needed" to purge heh
<sgo11> hi, I heard unity 8 is faster. will that be faster than lxde? thanks.
<Beldar> <dotnetted> iso a guide on how to completely purge catalyst to attempt reinstallation   Hmm seemed like you wanted to purge.
<dotnetted> Beldar: didn't say I didn't
<dotnetted> but I have some specific issues that are not solved by the purging listed in all the available articles (apparently :( )
<D-coy> o/
<Beldar> dotnetted, If I might say, be clear with what you have done and what you want is all.
<Beldar> sgo11, Not really an issue to address here, at best biased opinions based on no real data is what you will get.
<dotnetted> I have tried both catalyst 13.11/13.35 drivers installed as both built saucy packages and via the installed - I have purged in between each reinstallation by using bother the installers --remove and dpkg --remove fglrx/fglrx-dev/fglrx-ccc and removed xorg.conf
<Beldar> To many variables at the least
<dotnetted> I rebooted and ran aticonfig --initial between all removals and updates -- I now have 2 mouse cursors (one works) and half of my secondary monitor flickers
<sgo11> Beldar, as long as there are some opinions, that is fine. I don't care if they are biased opinions or not. thanks.
<dotnetted> and my mouse cursor will change randomly to a caret cursor and the black X - the primary monitor will turn green and restart x randomly
<Beldar> sgo11, This is support not polling is all .;)
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO ; Have you tried this route ?
<sgo11> Beldar, ok. :)
<barrett> is there any widget (in gnome classic) to display the output of a command or script?
<dotnetted> anyone have issued in 13.10 unity where the cursor will change to a text cursor / black [ X ] when nearing the edge of the screen or over the launcher?
<dotnetted> issues*
<ericg> hi
<theref> guy, i've installed ubuntu on my rig, is installing catalyst driver for my r9 290 is a must?? i read it somewhere ubuntu by default already uses open source Radeon driver
<theref> *guys
<Beldar> theref, Your choice depending on if the open source is suitable and what you need.
<theref> i want to play some high end game on my ubuntu Beldar
<Beldar> theref, Do we assume than the open source is not working for that, have you tried?
<Beldar> theref, Note, I'm just answering really basic questions, I'm not really a driver guru.
<staticwarp> Bashing-1m: i hadn't considered that, thanks. :)
<theref> not yet Beldar
<theref> its just, ive installed catalyst and it gave me error
<theref> and it broke my ubuntu!
<Beldar> theref, Ah, might that be a better contention of your inquiry?
<theref> so i just reinstalled my ubuntu again and decide not to use that catalyst again,
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: Your last in reference to the "alternate .iso" ??
<staticwarp> Bashing-1m: yes, that's right. this looks like a good option since it will fit on a cd. i'll still need to haul it to where i can set up a wired connection. i hope that a non-graphical installer will help speed things up a bit. I still haven't confirmed the "kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE" error, i'm trying to figure out where to find that during the installation process.
<Beldar> staticwarp, If it's a net install, (I have not followed exactly) the install is a longer time.
<staticwarp> Beldar: true, it will be slower because of the download time - i guess i was a bit vague. i meant that it will hopefully be faster aside from waiting for things to download. :)
<Beldar> staticwarp, I have found that with lubuntu the net install is a lighter running setup, not sure why.
<Beldar> has all the same apps though.
<Beldar> less memory to be more exacting
<staticwarp> Beldar: interesting. :) the only thing i'm trying to figure out before i proceed is how to confirm the pae issue. during the process of booting from the live cd, where should i look for this error: "kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE"
<staticwarp> the installers usually just have some generic graphical loading progress thing like a bar or dots, and don't show the lines being executed in the console, so i can't figure out where to look for that.
<Beldar> staticwarp, Not sure from a install disc, there must be a no splash boot to see the text.
<claycorn> hello
<Beldar> the mini is a no pae I believe
<staticwarp> Beldar: thanks, i think i will just give the alternate installer a shot without worrying about pae then. if it doesn't work then i'll worry about it. XD
<trumpetting> would the ubuntu stackexchange be an okay place to ask if my ubuntu will help me get more performance out of my lenovo g505?
<claycorn> i would love to update my video drivers on ubuntu
<Beldar> trumpetting, So ubuntu is not installed this is just a inquiry as to its use on that unit?
<trumpetting> Beldar: that's right.
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: PAE flag: if you get to where you can boot the liveCD -> terminal command ->cat /proc/cpuinfo <- look in the flags field.
<Beldar> trumpetting, that is opinion area not really definable, I would just install it and see, and try various desktops. Problem is your definition more performance which can't really be quantifiable.
<staticwarp> Bashing-1m: excellent, thank you. ;)
<Bashing-1m> staticwarp: No problem, just try'n all we can to get you up on Lubuntu !
<Beldar> trumpetting, Certainly fast enough.
<claycorn> hello
<claycorn> should i update my video card?
<Beldar> !details | claycorn
<ubottu> claycorn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<trumpetting> Beldar: thanks beldar, i will try and so something like that, i suppose
<Beldar> trumpetting, Cool this is a W8 computer you up on UEFI installs?
<trumpetting> Beldar: sorry, not sure what you mean?
<Beldar> trumpetting, W8 computers use a different file system and uefi protection, it is a gpt
<Beldar> !uefi | trumpetting
<ubottu> trumpetting: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<trumpetting> Beldar: yes, it is a windows 8 computer
<claycorn> i would like to update my video card how do i do that?
<rannonga> buy video card take out old video card put in new video card
<Beldar> trumpetting, And it is a different install situation no use of the mbr, here is another link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<claycorn> i have a lapttop
<trumpetting> Beldar: thanks! i'll check that out
<Beldar> trumpetting, Cool, notice in the UF link the focus on a backup of windows to cover your booty.
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: What driver is in use now ? And what prompts you to change it ?
<trumpetting> Beldar: right, that's what i am in the process of doing right now :)
<Beldar> trumpetting, Cool, make a recovery disc to and you will be prepared for any OS failure.
<claycorn> how do find the drivers info?
<trumpetting> Beldar: sounds good
<Beldar> claycorn, your graphic hardware will show in running lspci in a ubuntu terminal.
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: also: terminal commands ->lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , sudo lshw -C display (pastebin them for help).
<claycorn>  VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<Beldar> mmmmradeon
<claycorn> this correct?
<bazill> Hey, I don't suppose anyone would be willing to help me out with some ubuntu installation issues?
<Beldar> bazill, If you share the issues and anyone knows, likely yes.
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: ; Beldar :: Mobility ->  HD 4225/4250 -> legacy status and no propriatary drivers available as AMD dropped support ??
<Beldar> Bashing-1m, No idea, I just see people struggle with radeons
<bazill> Ubuntu seems to want to boot into low graphics mode because it cannot configure my monitor or gpu. When I attempt to boot into low graphics mode it just pulls up the console.
<rcw2> dragon player can play dvds but not vlc.  any suggestions?
<Beldar> rcw2, every dvd, vlc has a a lot of codecs when installed? You install the restricted-extras?
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: ; Beldar 90% sure this is the case ( I know it is for the "normal"  HD 4225/4250 series, no suppoort past 12.04.1 !).
<Beldar> bazill, you know the graphic hardware?
<bazill> I do. Radeon 7790.
<claycorn> dont bother updating eh?
<rcw2> thanks
<bazill> I have had some issues with AMD and linux in the past. Normally I could at least get to the desktop though.
<Beldar> rcw2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs take a looksie here.
<agentcasey> in order to play dvd's on vanila linux systems, one must first install libdvdcss from here http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: Well, IF you really need to go with fglrx drivers, then install release 12.04.1 :D
<Beldar> bazill, Cool, that helps the channel to help you, out of any area of knowledge for me though.
<claycorn> how do i go about doing that?
<whyrusleeping> I want to set up my desktop to ssh into a server whenever i log in, how would i do that?
<Beldar> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Beldar> whyrusleeping, ^^^^^^
<bazill> That's alright man. I'm unsure where to start. I've tried researching online but I can't seem to find anything on the subject.
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: If you want to use the proprietary AMD/ATI driver, install Ubuntu 12.04.1: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ <-.
<bazill> I'd normally just post on a forum but I'm unsure what information you guys need.
<rcw2> i dont see how to fast forward besides using the chapter skip on dragon.  ????
<whyrusleeping> Beldar: i know how to use ssh, but i dont know how to make it happen on login
<whyrusleeping> automatically
<whyrusleeping> im using pub/priv keys so theres no need for passwords
<Beldar> whyrusleeping, Ah, cool.
<claycorn> im running 13.10
<babinlonston> How can i Assign a Host-name and IP address automatically for 100 Systems in LAN Using DNS server or DHCP server, any one guide
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: honestly, the support for open source drivers in 13.10 is great, I would think hard before reverting to 12.04.
<claycorn> im not gonna revert
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: Again, with 90% certainty, as AMD has dropped support you have no other alternative than the driver you now have .
<claycorn> where r the open source drivers i need ?
<claycorn> ohh ok thanks bashing
<Ubuntu1> missing this, dont know what it is, can someone help with this?--http://pastebin.com/dVNM9Gbr
<Bashing-1m> claycorn: It is installed, you can verify what with the commands I provided, for display and card/driver info.
<Ubuntu1> missing "GLX"  can someone help with this????  http://pastebin.com/dVNM9Gbr
<Duckily> is this the right channel for help with a server running ubuntu?
<nijo> is nexus 4 decided to be primary dev phone for ubuntu touch for quite a long time???
<rww> nijo: probably better off asking #ubuntu-touch
<nijo> ok
<Duckily> rww: is there a channel for basic ubuntu sysadmin help
<rww> Duckily: here or #ubuntu-server are the right channels for help with a server running ubuntu
<rww> people tend to respond more to questions about specific issues :)
<Duckily> ok, i have a server running out of memory all of a sudden and i'm looking for a little help in diagnosing the problem
<Duckily> i'm very new and looking to perhaps be just pointed in the right direction
<rww> install the htop package, run htop, see what's using all the memory
<rww> you could use top instead, which is already installed, but less colorful and less easy to use
<Duckily> rww: answered my next question :-)
<Duckily> rww: when VIRT says 426m that means a process is using 436mb of ram?
<Duckily> i meant 426mb
<rww> ubottu: ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<rww> Duckily: first link is pretty good, ignore the silly graphics
<rww> don't think it discussed virtual memory, though, hrm
<rww> Duckily: anyways. nope. the ones you should probably be looking at are MEM% or RES
<Duckily> rww: thanks for the link, but i have the opposite problem. it says its 3.9gb are used, but it doesn't show processes using that much ram
<Duckily> rww: i think it might be a problem with a process forking too much and not one process taking a lot of memory :-(
<spikebike> hrmpf, looks like most ubuntu flavors have a beta1 release out, anyone know the schedule for the main ubuntu beta1?
<kostkon> spikebike, there isn't going to be one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<spikebike> so no opt-in = no beta?
<kostkon> spikebike, yeah, only for the other *buntu flavours that have opted in
<spikebike> kostkon: thanks.
<kostkon> spikebike, np
<spikebike> I've got a crashing desktop issues with a nvidia driver, was thinking to reinstall
<spikebike> the dreaded: NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context
<johnakabean> why does ubuntu require more than 2gb for 64-bit?
<johnakabean> any way to disable unnecessary services?
<spikebike> umm
<spikebike> should work fine, just not optimal
<spikebike> and it's not the "unnecessary services" that takes the ram
<johnakabean> xserver is culprit
<spikebike> well even things like thunderbird and chrome can take up a fair chunk of 2GB
<johnakabean> yes but anyway to get it unbloated? I just tried lubuntu and the repo is limited
<spikebike> limited?
<spikebike> don't all the flavors share pretty much all the packages?
<johnakabean> yeah and if you used the repository of ubuntu on it, it failed requiring xserver as dependency for everything
<johnakabean> no its ubuntu without xserver
<spikebike> ah
<kostkon> johnakabean, lubuntu is based on lxde which in turn needs X to work
<spikebike> I call that server ;-)
<johnakabean> im helping a friend who just wants to browse internet and she liked debian i run; she cant afford more ram or a new laptop or a license for windows 7
<johnakabean> kostkon, when i tried to install simple fancontrol it failed, with apt-get
<johnakabean> even openssh-server
<kostkon> johnakabean, maybe you installed an eol release?
<kostkon> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<johnakabean> what apt-get add-repository line would you suggest for lubuntu, to use same packages as ubuntu?
<kostkon> johnakabean, it should have the access to the same repos as ubuntu
<johnakabean> it doesnt....i went to package manager, nothing like my debian
<kostkon> -the*
<johnakabean> i went to games, it only had 7
<johnakabean> 7 total, 1 not installed
<FourFire> hhhhheeeeeelllllo pllesehhhhelp me v12.04 kkkkeyinputis ufubar what cmannnnd termnal to restart+
<Beldar> johnakabean, Have you run a update?
<kostkon> johnakabean, try downloading lubuntu 13.10, you might have installed an unsupported version
<johnakabean> ill put lubuntu back; she had outdated bios and fan was not spinning fast enough so kept shutting off
<johnakabean> i updated bios
<johnakabean> i had to put windows on there to update stupid bios JUST install windows to update bios *sigh*
<Beldar> johnakabean, How about lubuntu, you have to run a update to sync the repos after an install.
<johnakabean> i had to sit laptop's intake vent overtop of my top fan on desktop :)
<FourFire> mmmmykkkkeeeys are all behaving like stttiiiicky shiffffft
<Beldar> FourFire, regular words and be clear.
<johnakabean> ill try again beldar, i didnt do update BEFORE adding another repository
<FourFire> how do     i undo+?
<kostkon> FourFire, reboot?
<kostkon> there you go
<johnakabean> is kubuntu with kde?
<kostkon> johnakabean, yes
<spikebike> ah, update-release -d allows me to upgrade to alpha for trusth tahr
<Beldar> spikebike, If you update the support will be on #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> till release
<spikebike> btw, my favorite light weight ubuntu release is xubuntu, XFCE is awesome on memory and speed
<spikebike> Beldar: cool, thanks.
<johnakabean> does xfce use all the packages of ubuntu?
<Beldar> spikebike, No prob
<spikebike> johnakabean: pretty much last I checked, of course some apt-get installs will trigger kde libraries, etc.
<Beldar> johnakabean, Nope, it uses xfce packages, found in the ubuntu repos
<spikebike> Beldar: isn't the overlap close to 100%?  Sure some packages are unity specific, but not many
<Beldar> spikebike, Some but xfce is a lighter desktop, so less packages and some different versions such as leafpad rather than gedit
<kostkon> spikebike, not really, xfce/xubuntu comes with a different set of apps and utilities
<spikebike> Beldar: sure, but apt-get install gedit works right?  It just pulls in the related gnome libs
<spikebike> kostkon: by default, not limited by repo though
<kostkon> spikebike, agreed
<Beldar> spikebike, yes, but that is not within the context if the original question, they use the same repos, you can have what you want.
<subhojit777> Hello, I have synapse installed. I find it much better than dash as per my requirements. I want to change default shortcut of super key in Ubuntu, so that when I tap super key it opens synapse instead of dash
<spikebike> Beldar: well the complaint was limitations by repo and app unavailability
<Beldar> subhojit777, Not gonna happen probably, synapse needs a password/
<Beldar> spikebike, The complaint was based on no idea of the repos being the same, and no update run.
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have  4.3  android samsung phone ?  if so how does it work with  Ubuntu 13?  Can you get a both the internal and external storage ?
<subhojit777> synapse password? I dont get it. Synapse, an application that lets you open apps using fuzzy search (similar to unity dash), just synapse is faster than dash
<kostkon> tarelerulz, nautilus et all should be able to recognise it fine
<kostkon> oops
<Beldar> subhojit777, Ah sorry I was think synaptic, you can change synapses key to open in its preferences.
<kostkon> oh ok i got it right
<kostkon> tarelerulz, ^
<spikebike> Beldar: ah, sorry, I missed that
<subhojit777> :) np but it does not accepts only <Super> key
<Beldar> subhojit777, preferences is in drop down from button in top right corner.
<kostkon> tarelerulz, can't be more specific than that though, about being able to recognise both external and internal.
<Beldar> subhojit777, I use ctrl-shift for synapse
<subhojit777> Beldar, yes I got that but no way to specify only <Super> key as shortcut
<Guest61524> where can i get lib6c:i386 for 310 64 bit ubuntu
<subhojit777> Beldar, ok that can be done but I got a habit of tapping super key for opening an application
<subhojit777> Beldar, and dont want to change my habit :)
<kostkon> Guest61524, install it, sudo apt-get lib6c:i386
<kostkon> sudo apt-get install lib6c:i386 *
<Guest61524> says it can't find it
<Beldar> subhojit777, Mine wont either, ubuntu has the keys somewhat locked to specificities the windows key is pointed at the dash, not sure how to change that.
<subhojit777> Beldar, ok thanks
<subhojit777> np
<tarelerulz> How does  Ubuntu support  mtp protocol?
<Guest61524> says it can't find it
<kostkon> Guest61524, install it, sudo apt-get libc6:i386
<Beldar> tarelerulz, with packages
<Beldar> ;)
<kostkon> Guest61524, it turns out it's libc6 not lib6c
<rww> specifically, libmtp
<Beldar> yep
<johnakabean> yeah beldar i skipped the wifi connection on first install; no wonder it flew through the install
<Beldar> libmtp-runtime, libmtp9, libmtp-common
<johnakabean> taking much longer now
<tarelerulz> How well is it supported (mtp) ?  after hours I got it working on 12.04 ,but it was not great.  I could not see movie files ect
<rww> mtp isn't great regardless of OS
<kostkon> tarelerulz, it should work fine in all releases after 12.04
<Beldar> tarelerulz, 12.04 needs a ppa the rest above work fine
<rww> depends on your device
<kostkon> tarelerulz, out of the box*
<tarelerulz> I have Samsung  Galaxy note 3 .
<Beldar> tarelerulz, You have android 4.3 ubuntu reads that fine.
<tarelerulz> How much room does 13  need?
<Guest61524> how do i get 32 bit libs for 64 bit sys so i can run 32 bit apps
<Beldar> tarelerulz, I think it is around 4.5 gigs now at the least.
<Guest61524> it can't find libc6:i386 either
<sajan> Guest61524: Prior to 13.10 you could run: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs.  However, as of 13.10 I'm not sure how to install 32bit libraries.
<tripelb> 12.04 Adobe flash has a problem. I tried the web page which brings up the software center whi9ch says no adobe update.
<kostkon> !multiarch
<tripelb> adobe web page
<sajan> Guest61524: Supposedly, it's in the universe/multiverse repositories.
<Beldar> tripelb, The ubuntu repos have the highest available adobe flash the chrome browser has a higher version built in.
<spikebike> yeah the newest flash has a newer API to make browsers more relaible
<spikebike> firefox however has decided not to support it
<Beldar> adobe does not support linux ix the issue
<Beldar> is*
<spikebike> well they do, just not the API firefox uses
<tripelb> beldar, spikebike. What shall I do? The Daily show stalled 2 minutes into a segment "buffer full". > Corrected question:12.04 The Ubuntu Update fails on Adobe flash - a problem. I tried the adobe web page - install flash for apt for ubuntu 10.04+ which brings up the ubuntu software center which says no adobe update exists.
<Beldar> spikebike, Runs fine in windows
<Beldar> FF
<spikebike> Beldar: right, they get the legacy API
<tripelb> spikebike, beldar - should I uninstall something? I am using chrome not firefox.
<kostkon> tripelb, buffer full?
<kostkon> tripelb, have you tried restarting? also, do you have enough free space
<Beldar> tripelb, I'm really sure what the actual issue is, nor am I an expert in this area.
<Beldar> I'm not*
<tripelb> kostkon - after the video just sat there I pressed pause, then it said buffer full. pressed play, still stalled. (the web page said it in the lower left corner of the "tv screen". Not ubuntu saying it.
<rww> spikebike: no they don't. Google supports flash on chrome linux, they took over from Adobe
<tripelb> how much free space should I have kostkon?
<spikebike> rww: really?  Adobe gave google the flash source?
<kostkon> tripelb, it could have been a server side problem then
<spikebike> rww: last I heard google and adobe partnered on a new api to allow greater seperation between browser and flash for security, performance, and reliability reasons.
<tripelb> kostkon, I have 4.5 GB free space, also have "some contents unreadable" (??)
<kostkon> tripelb, where do you see that message?
<tripelb> I have had to restart ubuntu often. I never had to do that with ubuntu before 12.04 - wassup?
<tripelb> baffled and tired. I keep trying to solve the puzzle of a working for me computer.
<rww> spikebike: and now the only flash releases on linux come from Google, and are only supported by Google, not by Adobe
<tripelb> tb waites.
<tripelb> tb waits.
<spikebike> rww: cool, no wonder it got better so quick ;-0
<spikebike> ;-)
<tripelb> hi rww.
<rww> hi tripelb
<kostkon> tripelb, im not really sure what your problem really is. having said that, 4.5gb of free space could cause you problems in the future
<tripelb> kostkon I see the message on the "tv screen" of the Daily show, just above where the pause or play symbols are.
<kostkon> tripelb, even if you reload the page?
<tripelb> how much free space should I have kostkon
<tripelb> I will try again, ie reload the page.
<tripelb> see you another day. I am going to try the update center again. more updates anyway. thanks.
<Guest61524> how do i get to them
<Blazin> UBUNTU.
<rww> BLAZIN
<Blazin> HEY.
<kostkon> Blazin, HI
<kostkon> !caps | Blazin
<ubottu> Blazin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<R0b0t1> How do I use two network adapters at once?
<R0b0t1> I have a router I need to update the firmware on eth0 and I don't want to have to disable wlan0 to use it
<spikebike> er is this an ubuntu question?
<kostkon> R0b0t1, you could just open your network settings, set up an wireless connection to your router
<kostkon> R0b0t1, oh misunderstood the question. actually, i can understand it at all
<kostkon> can't
<spikebike> My router has two wifi interfaces and 5xGigE.  My laptop, phones, and tablets connect over wifi.  My 2 desktops over ethernet.  But the router is runnign ddwrt, not ubuntu.
<R0b0t1> kostkon: I should be able to have two connections up at once
<R0b0t1> one with each interface
<R0b0t1> one to my existing wlan, one other eth to my router
<thurstylark> I'm trying to run a jar in screen and using an alias to launch both screen and the java app at the same time. When I run it in screen, it doesn't load necessary files that are in the same directory, but it does load the files if I run the java app outside of screen. is there a way I can fix that?
<qin> R0b0t1: what firmware? Anyway to make i.e. use only wlan0 you can for example: http://superuser.com/questions/241178/how-to-use-different-network-interfaces-for-different-processes
<qin> thurstylark: maybe #screen would help.
<johnakabean> ok lubuntu does have a lot of apps like games in repo, I see now. Is the desktop usually buggy as hell? Half the time I cant click on anything except the programs I have open and im using both touchpad and regular mouse (usb) on her laptop
<johnakabean> I saw an error on startup and shutdown that point to this fix: cgit.freedesktop.org/~danvet/drm-intel/
<Beldar> johnakabean, You double clicking on desktop stuff?
<johnakabean> would that cause the "mouse"
<johnakabean> no, beldar, just trying to click on "start" menu
<spikebike> not used it, sat in front of xfce for quote awhile though
<johnakabean> or anything
<johnakabean> like right now its stuck in package manager and the task manager open; i cant click on anything in task manager and package manager will only allow clicking every other try
<johnakabean> is drm-intel available on repo?
<FreewheelinFrank> can someone help explain disk devices and boot files...one 'device' is at 99% capacity
<winsoff> Playing Pokemon Blue with random input at 1000x speed: twitch.tv/randomplaysgames
<johnakabean> FreewheelinFrank, is that 99% /boot?
<johnakabean> if so, thats normal
<FreewheelinFrank> its a block device
<FreewheelinFrank> pretty sure i got a warning
<oxford> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<oxford> that still exists
<johnakabean> do you have a shell? df command
<R0b0t1> qin, thanks, looking
<FreewheelinFrank> johnkabean: no /boot is /dev/sda2 but the block device is ...'mounted at filesystem root' /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<FreewheelinFrank> johnkabean: system freezes up and I have to restart occasionally, no real draw on power on new system 4cpu
<R0b0t1> qin: No, I do not think that helps sadly. I am kind of confused how I'm not capable of delegating certain connections to different interfaces
<R0b0t1> like
<R0b0t1> surely this must exist
<oxford> R0b0t1: beep boop boop beep
<FreewheelinFrank> johnkabean: I read my log file, can you decipher these codes?
<qin> R0b0t1: You can, servers simply require configs with set ip, clients either binding (it works) or fiddling in ip tables (like all HTTP trafic to certain interface)
<R0b0t1> qin: Do you have anywhere I could start
<R0b0t1> I've found basically nothing
<IamTrying> Linux s 3.11.0-17-generic #31-Ubuntu - I have installed. But everytime my internet is very slow in the same network i have Windows PC  and its not slow. Is it a BUG in Ubuntu 13.10 i have been having this problem every single day
<IamTrying> Internet browsing is dead slow with Ubuntu 13.10
<IamTrying> In the same network Windows PC internet browsing is working without any issue.
<spikebike> maybe your network or DNS isn't setup right
<FreewheelinFrank> log the router
<oxford> IamTrying: no you are not
<oxford> you're definitely not TRYING
<oxford> more like LYING
<rww> oxford: that isn't helpful.
<oxford> IamTrying my best.
<rww> and you're evading a +q. If you want to talk in #ubuntu, please join #ubuntu-ops and discuss it there.
<oxford> huh?
<FreewheelinFrank> oxford: well maybe its sending too many network requests or something is running in the background
<IamTrying> oxford, why would i do that please? i have network up and i have same network with broadband internet and internet browsing is slow.
<oxford> how am I evading?
<rww> oxford: by changing your nick to one that isn't quieted
<IamTrying> oxford, when i do ping 8.8.8.8 is perfect
<spikebike> I'd compare your IP address, subnet, router, and dns settings to the known working config
<IamTrying> oxford, but when i do $ google-chrome www.ubuntu.com its dead slow
<FreewheelinFrank> wireless?
<oxford> then ban appropriately, I don't part channels, freenode's been wonky causing my nicks to change on their own, you can easily +q my hostmask instead of my nick
<IamTrying> FreewheelinFrank, no ethernet cable to the router straight (Same with Windows 7 PC)
<IamTrying> FreewheelinFrank, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009021/
<IamTrying> oxford, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009021/
<FreewheelinFrank> iamtrying: can you test with cat5?
<IamTrying> FreewheelinFrank, YES its with cat5
<spikebike> IamTrying: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<IamTrying> FreewheelinFrank, When i browse local HTTP its working perfectly too. But when i browser external internet pages its dead slow
<FreewheelinFrank> iamtrying: apologies i thought you said 'no ethernet cable'
<IamTrying> FreewheelinFrank, YES using Ethernet cable straight to the router (and my router is broad band with fiber internet. enterprise internet package i have)
<IamTrying> spikebike, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009045/
<IamTrying> spikebike, i am pasting it from Windows PC its dead slow my Ubuntu 13.10 to browse the page paste.ubuntu.com
<FreewheelinFrank> iamtrying: i dont know enough about ubuntu but im a new user on 13.1 and internet is crazy fast. if you set up the router correctly i would think its good
<interweb> How do I can install tinytinyrss on my ubuntu and use it on my computer ?
<IamTrying> FreewheelinFrank, Router is fine Windows PC is working in same network
<spikebike> IamTrying: is it graphically slow (slow scrolling), slow to connect?  Slow to look up address?
<spikebike> is dig +short paste.ubuntu.com slow?
<IamTrying> spikebike, slow to look up address, slow to connect (not slow to scrolling not GUI or memory or CPU issue)
<qin> IamTrying: did you already change nameservers to google ones in resolve.conf?
<FreewheelinFrank> iamtrying: is it a dual boot on the same cpu or two different cpus? If two different, you have two different internal IP addresses, they each should have the same settings...same protocol
<FreewheelinFrank> iamtrying: apologies i read again.
<IamTrying> spikebike, see my Ubuntu 13.10 is getting auto disconnected in IRC too. Its dead slow since i am using Ubuntu 13.10
<interweb> How do I can configure an openvpn on a server and connect to it ?
<karthick871> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spikebike> IamTrying> spikebike, slow to look up address, slow to connect (not
<interweb> could anyone help
<interweb> ?
<spikebike> oops
<spikebike> IamTrying: is dig +short paste.ubuntu.com slow?
<rjh> Hello.
<IamTrying> I just rebooted my Ubuntu 13.10. but still Internet browsing is dead slow
<spikebike> IamTrying: you won't get help if you don't answer questions.
<rannonga> hi rj
<rannonga> rjh:
<rjh> I have a question regarding checking what installation (amd/intel) for ubuntu is that possible? (couldnt find any on google searches, maybe a bad search query). Im developing on an ubuntu 13.10 machine and some dev stuff are acting up.
<spikebike> rjh: there isn't a different install for amd vs intel
<rjh> spikebike: so when I see some amd-packages installed, thats no worries? or have my eyes been out of sleep for too long?
<spikebike> amd64 just implies 64 bit, not amd vs intel
<spikebike> amd made the first x86 64 bit standard, which intel adopted.
<rjh> spikebike: ok, thanks... thats all ensurance I needed (then threes some other stuff acting up, sigh...)
<IamTrying> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d4:be:d9:55:91:4a
<IamTrying>           inet addr:192.168.1.12  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<IamTrying>           inet6 addr: fe80::d6be:d9ff:fe55:914a/64 Scope:Link
<IamTrying>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<IamTrying>           RX packets:1053 errors:853 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:845
<IamTrying>           TX packets:1339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<IamTrying>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<IamTrying>           RX bytes:768028 (768.0 KB)  TX bytes:176927 (176.9 KB)
<IamTrying> errors showing in RX
<spikebike> there's ia64, but that's a very expensive and not at all compatible with any normal computer
<R0b0t1>  Why does "route add -net 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0" fail with "route: netmask doesn't match route address"
<sadbox> R0b0t1: Do you mean to use 192.168.0.0 for your net?
<jak2000> hi all
<IamTrying> I have been retrying over and over, but its same problem. My internet is deadly slow how can i fix it?
<jak2000> why when i run this command: a2ensite somain.com i get an error: ERROR: Site itsol.mx does not exist!  the file exists: in /etc/apache2/sites-available   somain.com  thanks
<sadbox> 255.255.255.0 = a full 254 addresses, that doesn't work unless your subnet is a *.0 one
<IamTrying> if my ETHERNET card is broken. then why i can still ping and upload/download over same local area network GB size files????
<IamTrying> if my ETHERNET card is broken, i sould not be able to browser intranet . but my problem is i cant browse internet its deadly slow still after reboot, or after restarting the ethernet services
<spikebike> DNS problems, subnet, or router problems can easily slow down remote connections, but not local
<IamTrying> spikebike, how can i force Ubuntu 13.10 to use Primary , Secondary DNS. I can replace my router with another router from HP, Cisco, Juniper enterprise routers currently i am using DrayTek Vigor 2920 enterprise router where Windows PC working fine.
<R0b0t1> sadbox: No. I mean to be able to access 192.168.0.x over eth0.
<spikebike> IamTrying: how is your network on your linux box being configured?  DHCP?
<IamTrying> spikebike, DHCP or Static both tried and both had same result. basically i use DHCP as default
<R0b0t1> sadbox: Ah
<spikebike> windows is via dhcp as well?
<IamTrying> spikebike, YES - windows PC is via DHCP mode configure.
<R0b0t1> sadbox: Okay, so the route added successfully. Now I've got privoxy getting in the way of it.
<R0b0t1> ^ channel
<spikebike> and your DNS in both cases is set by DHCP as well?
<sadbox> R0b0t1: Awesome =)
<energizer1> This question doesn't exactly belong, but I don't know where else to ask. I need an in-browser pdf-viewer that i can set the default to "fit screen". I'm lost in a sea of PDF viewers and i can't find what i need.
<spikebike> energizer1: I just download and use evince
<R0b0t1> sadbox: I'm unable to connect to my router though. Anything I can check
<energizer1> thing is, i'm watching a lecture where it sends each individual slide to the browser as the lecturer gets to it (every 5 seconds) and i have to click full screen on every one or i cant read it -- unless i can automatically open downloaded pdfs in evince without having to click "open"?
<IamTrying> spikebike, YES both case it was set by DHCP (router ) as well.
<IamTrying> I have enterprise routers DrayTek, HP, Juniper, Cisco.  I am using the most easy configure router which is DrayTek right now.
<IamTrying> Behind those routers i have Dell R310 running server with CentOS no problem at all
<sadbox> R0b0t1: I'll have to leave that to the rest of the channel, it's 1:40am here and I've gotta work tomorrow
<IamTrying> Since i use Ubuntu 13.10 i have this problem in my Laptop
<spikebike> ubuntu 13.0 is a fine OS that networks well.  Given correct info over DHCP (router, subnet, DNS, etc.) it shoudl work fine
<pash> Is anyone willing to help me with ddrescue, I'm trying to recover data from a failed drive.
<codingeek> I have a problem with priter... Maybe someone can help me
<codingeek> Alficio Ricoh 2500
<spikebike> assuming you used the same cable/port with windos on the same hardware
<IamTrying> spikebike, How do i explicitly setup in my Ubuntu 13.10 primary dns and secondary dns (by ignoring the one set by Router)
<codingeek> on any Ubuntu distribution doesn't work properly
<IamTrying> spikebike, YES - same cable same port (where windows works)
<spikebike> IamTrying: what ethernet chipset are you using?
<spikebike> codingeek: I don't know/do/use printers
<IamTrying> spikebike, 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0) (Alienware Dell Laptop)
<energizer1> How is it determined where a new evince window will open on the screen?
<IamTrying> spikebike, in the same LAN to LAN , PC to PC, PC to Router the same ethernet chipset is perfectly working (So its not hardware issue )
<IamTrying> spikebike, only to go outside LAN to INTERNET networks is dead slow
<R0b0t1> sadbox, thanks for the help then, gn
<po1l> anyone had any problems here installing amd drivers on ubuntu 13.10 specifically hd7xxx ?
<spikebike> IamTrying: looks like a problematic chipset
<spikebike> there's plenty of hits on Atheros AR8151 ethernet not working and related
<IamTrying> spikebike, How? If i use LiveCD it works, if i use Windows on it it works
<spikebike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476231
<IamTrying> And like i said it cant be hardware. Because Local area network i can send GB, TB of data..
<spikebike> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/238466-50-solved-atheros-ar8151-connects
<spikebike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142211
<spikebike> http://blog.norture.com/2013/05/how-to-fix-ubuntu-13-04-alx-ethernet-driver/
<spikebike> \http://askubuntu.com/questions/362030/wireless-not-connecting-on-ubuntu-13-10-toshiba-satellite-pro-l-650
<spikebike> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63139-Losing-network-connectivity
<IamTrying> OK - thank you spikebike what i will do is 1) keep as it is 2) i will go and buy some USB external USB to Ehternet adapters (if you know some compatible brand let me know) 3) on same broken PC i will  try brand new Ethernet devices and see if that solves 4) if not then i will finally download the drivers latest what-ever avaialble and then retry to simulate the same problem
<spikebike> several of the above have fixes
<spikebike> one just selects an older driver, some compile different kernel or moduels
<IamTrying> spikebike, YES - but that does not answer me the issue. Why yesterday worked , day before yesterday worked but exactly right now not working. I want to find the reason and know why..
<maddmaxx> Hallo is there any to tell me how i get my laptop chipset?
<spikebike> lspci
<IamTrying> spikebike, The idea was install fresh brand new Ubuntu 13.10 (So that drivers problem are gone) but it did not worked after using few weeks. With liveCD it works
<spikebike> IamTrying: the installer often has tweaks like using a single cpu or noacpi
<spikebike> IamTrying: anything interesting in dmesg
<jnhghy> Hi, I have an external hdd 500 gb that doesn't seem to mount, I've did a fdisk -l /dev/sdb/ and got back it's details but I don't know what else should I do to check it ... can anybody help?
<spikebike> jnhghy: it prints some partitions?
<Beldar> jnhghy, NTFS?
<IamTrying> OK -  thank you. I do not see anything surprising in dmesg either. So its totally a brand new ISSUE. It always worked with me, like Ubuntu 11. 12. but since i move to 13 i have this all stupid issues
<EleanorEllis> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 13.10 and I'm wishing I hadn't. Problem 1:  I forgot to mount my separate home partition. Problem 2: All my packages and settings have disappeared. Problem 3: After installing Gnome Fallback session, my gnome panel seems to be bigger than my (second) monitor and when I add items to it, they don't fit unless I move the panel to my larger monitor. Before upgrading I backed up my root and home partitio
<helmut_> hi
<leftger_> hi
<rannonga> hi helmut
<spikebike> IamTrying: I'd just go back to 13.04
<spikebike> or whatever worked before
<jnhghy> spikebike, beldar: http://pastebin.com/BEhLtLAU this is what I got...
<spikebike> jnhghy: that shows no partitions
<spikebike> IamTrying: anything interesting in dmesged)
<spikebike> ack
<spikebike> (unless it's truncated)
<spikebike> jnhghy: what happens if you fsck /dev/sdb
<jnhghy> spikebike: does it mean it's not formated? I need to format it with gparted? is there a way to check if it has data on it?
<spikebike> using a block device with partitions is possible
<spikebike> I'd fsck it first and see if it autorecognized a filesystem type
<jnhghy> spikebike:this is what fsck shows: http://pastebin.com/dwNxe8Pu
<spikebike> not sure if your setup supports fat32/ntfs
<Ben64> jnhghy: try sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<spikebike> you can partition/mkfs it if you want, but that risks anything there
<jnhghy> Ben64: the command is running now... thanks
<Ben64> jnhghy: running? it should take about 0.1seconds
<spikebike> unless the disk spun down
<jnhghy> Ben64: thought sow... that is why I told you it's running... it's still running ... should I cancel it and try again?
<spikebike> thats somewhat scary
<Ben64> jnhghy: are you doing | pastebinit, because it does need you to type your password in for sudo perhaps
<jnhghy> Ben64: it asked for password, I entered the password and then it jumped to a new row and sits there...
<Ben64> jnhghy: well thats not good...
<spikebike> jnhghy: anything in dmesg
<jnhghy> spikebike: dmesg? sorry ... what?
<Ben64> jnhghy: kill it, and try "sudo parted /dev/sdb"
<spikebike> say dmesg | tail -20
<Ben64> then when you're in parted, type "p" to print the info
<Ben64> then "q" to quit parted
<jnhghy> spikebike: this is for dmesg: http://pastebin.com/0Lm56UGm
<spikebike> that looks bad
<spikebike> I'd double check your connections, cables, etc.  But somethings very unhappy
<Ben64> agreed
<spikebike> connect the drive directly to your machine, not a usb hub or monitor based usb hub
<spikebike> your drive, the cable, or the power supply to the drive might be dying
<spikebike> some external drives actually require *TWO* usb connections for power... or a power cube
<jnhghy> Ben64, spikebike: thanks for the help, parted stoped working and I agree I have to connect the device to the MB so I'll go for now but thanks a lot for your time/help...
<fidel> hi, is there a way using gnome3/gnome shell to define a shortcut which hides all windows of the current running app. hide as in minimize. i am used to that workflow from osx
<Minyun> Does anyone know how to set up the firefox add on "Better Privacy" (for flash cookies) on Linux?
<Minyun> It says it can't find the flash cookie folder, which I',m told is in ~/.macromedia, but it the add on won't let me put that in and makes me find the folder manually
<k932> I am having a small problem, when I ssh into my vm via putty and use nano, everytime I use "§" it turn into "�.", I was wondering if there is a way to fix that?
<k932> * turns into
<spikebike> Minyun: I'd disable flash.
<Ben64> k932: thats a problem with windows and/or putty, not sure about it, check the settings
<Minyun> @Spikebike: I am trying to use greasemonkey, but it seems to be conflicting with my other add ons
<k932> Ben64: I found the solution, I just needed to set the remote character encoding :)
<jnhghy> spikebike, Ben64: I'm back, how can I do a sudo parted -l for the second hdd? I know the first one is sda, and that an external is sdb but I don't know the second s???
<Minyun> Spikebike: i have to mess with noscript, request policy a ton and do all sorts of stuff then it works sometimes but not sure how to make them all work together seamlessly
<spikebike> drives are generally sda, sdb, sdc, ...
<spikebike> gpartd -l won't hurt anything
<spikebike> dmesg often shows info when you connect a new drive
<Ben64> jnhghy: if you just "sudo parted -l" it will show all drives
<jnhghy> Ben64: thanks, sudo parted -l shows only my main hdd, nothing about the second one, I'll do a demsg right now
<spikebike> if you can more similar spew from dmesg it's things dying as they try to recognize/scan/detect/mount the new drive
<jnhghy> spikebike: I've checked the last 20 messages from dmesg and they are not related to hdd, is there a way to grep only for hdd messages?
<spikebike> well if your main drive is sda
<spikebike> the new drive should try as sdb (assuming it's the 2nd drive)
<spikebike> so dmesg | grep sdb might work
<rezan> HI ..CAN YOU TELL ME BEST SITES FOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR FOR BEGINNER
<fidel> rezan: www.DONTUSECAPS.com ;)
<spikebike> http://bit.ly/OIRTqz
<jnhghy> spikebike: dosen't show anything about sdb only sda
<spikebike> you could unplug and replug
<spikebike> any new crashing/errors and related imply things are bad
<jnhghy> spikebike, ok, thanks
<jnhghy> exit
<fidel> rezan: if its about ubuntu - check: https://help.ubuntu.com/ ...maybe helpful
<ice9> I'm looking for biometerics authentication application for mouse and keyboard
<rezan> FIDEL: I HAVE STUDIED ONCE SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR COURSE ONCE BUT THIS TIME I WANT TO LEARN FORM BEGAINING AFAIN SO I NEED SUCH SITES WHO HELPS ME UNDERSTADING IT..
<Ben64> !caps | rezan
<ubottu> rezan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fidel> man - lesson one is really to write like normal humans ;)
<kostkon> rezan, why do you have caps on?
<fidel> apart from that-  administration is a big big field. as long as you dont have a specific area you want to start with ...its kinda difficult fur us to help you. keep in mind this is an ubuntu support channel and not an administration-tutorial course here ;)
<rezan> hahah....thanks for support ubottu
<rezan> fidel:- then help me with bluetooth step by step..i dont see any bluetooth icon on my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth|rezan,
<ubottu> rezan,: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rezan> i have ubuntu 12.04
<rezan> yes
<rezan> ubittu:- i did went there but fail to activable bluetooth
<cfhowlett> rezan, http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/how-to-set-up-a-bluetooth-connection-in-ubuntu/
<fidel> rezan: ubottu is a bot - people inhere use it to automate repeating tasks/texts. there is no need to adress him directly as we will NOT talk to you like humans might do
<ice9> chromium doesn't resolve localhost or 12.0.0.01 when using socks proxy
<sgo11> hi, my laptop has two graphic cards. one is built-in intel and another one is nvidia graphic card. "Additional Drivers" can not find any drivers for me. what should I do in this case? nvidia-prime? thanks.
<rww> sgo11: are you using a currently-supported version of Ubuntu, or Ubuntu trusty?
<rww> sgo11: if the former, please don't crosspost in #ubuntu+1. if the latter, please don't crosspost here.
<sgo11> rww, I used both. dual-boot.
<sgo11> rww, both has the same problem.
<rww> sgo11: then just post here
<rww> Anyways, more on-topicly, I don't use nvidia, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics seems relevant.
<chaotic_good> yeah
<skyzzang> hello
<skyzzang> does anyone know how I can go to #android-dev
<skyzzang> im new to this irc thing
<rww> sgo11: and/or http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work , and/or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Pricey> sgo11: You'll probably want the bumblebee solution.
<rww> thanks Pricey
<rww> !register | skyzzang
<ubottu> skyzzang: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> skyzzang: do that ^, then /join #android-dev
<skyzzang> oh ok thanks
<sgo11> rww, Pricey, thanks a lot. :)
<solofight> i am running version 13.xx of ubuntu - and when i try to open a webex meeting - it says no message center avail for your os
<solofight> i checked ubuntu forums and they suggested to install oracle java
<solofight> so i installed the latest version 8 using apt-get
<solofight> even now i get the same error
<solofight> how do i solve this ?
<solofight> is it not possible now to join a webex meeting from ubuntu ?
<Guest1234567> Is there a way to backup databases residing on a remote server, and back them up to the local server?
<SamGoody> hi all. I would like to setup sudo so that when I login it keeps me in till 30 min without activity
<SamGoody> I have a server at several hosts, and each keeps me in for different amount of times before I need to put in my 160 character password again
<SamGoody> And I looked at the sudoers file, and I don't see where that is set
<SamGoody> [pass not really 160 chars, but it feels that way when I keep typing it in]
<SamGoody> hi? This is the Ubuntu room, right?
<Beldar> SamGoody, took 3 seconds. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<SamGoody> howd you find that?
<SamGoody> OK, will read. But I had googled first
<Beldar> SamGoody, Looked with ubuntu sudo time out
<Beldar> If I have learned anything on this channel it is google foo
<gordonjcp> Beldar: then you have learned the most useful thing
<Beldar> true, I ask for help about once a year
<Guest1234567> I get the following error when backuping up with mysql dump: Got error: 1142: SELECT,LOCK TABL command denied to user 'root'@'localhost' for table 'cond_instances' when using LOCK TABLES
<Guest1234567> ANything i can do to stop it?
<SamGoody> I edited as suggested, and exited the session. Then re-logged in and did two commands, It still asks for pass each call
<SamGoody> do i need to reboot the computer?
<chaotic_good> postgresql and firebirdDB are better than mysql
<stikling_> Anyone else have issues with the captcha in software center?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|stikling_,
<ubottu> stikling_,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stikling_> I cant figure out how to register a software center account.
<stikling_> The captcha is seriously messed up
<SamGoody> rebooted the computer after visod'ing but it still demands a pass each time
<SamGoody> Defaults        timestamp_timeout=30
<SamGoody> Any idea what else could be forcing the timeout to 0?
<Beldar> SamGoody, That search has a page of hits, I would use the release rather than ubuntu.
<solofight> ok i waited for some time so reposting my question now
<solofight> i am running version 13.xx of ubuntu - and when i try to open a webex meeting - it says no message center avail for your os
<solofight> so i installed the latest version 8 using apt-get
<solofight> even now i get the same error
<solofight> how do i solve this ?
<solofight> is it not possible now to join a webex meeting from ubuntu ?
<solofight> [14:39:00] SirLagz_ [~SirLagz@ppp121-45-237-196.lns20.per1.internode.on.net] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 252
<msenda> hi
<cfhowlett> msenda, greetings
<solofight> i checked ubuntu forums and they suggested to install oracle jav
<msenda> i hav a question
<stikling_> I cant figure out this captha-thing. it is so fuzzy. ideas?
<SamGoody> Beldar - thanks - got it working
<interweb> When I want to use gpg -c command it opens a gui window to enter the password how do I can disable gui ? I want it to ask me it in command line
<interweb>  could anyone help ?
<interweb> hello
<chaotic_good> yeah
<chaotic_good> whatup
<chaotic_good> help is here
<interweb> chaotic_good, when I want to enter a password using terminal it opens a gui that asks for password but I want it in my terminal
<chaotic_good> hm
<interweb> what do I can do ?
<chaotic_good> nsswitch.conf perhaps hmm
<chaotic_good> so you instaleld ubnut?
<interweb> yup
<chaotic_good> or is this preexisting box or?
<MarkDavies> hi. Where does exactly the version of vim for Ubuntu come from?
<kostkon> MarkDavies, debian repos
<MarkDavies> kostkon: this version is awesome. I've tried version pre-installed with some other systems and they lack some features.
<kostkon> MarkDavies, you said it bro
<MarkDavies> kostkon: for example, it is very easy to go to the end of the line, while in a lot of builds it gives you some problems.
<kingplusplus> do i get support from xubuntu
<kingplusplus> here
<ikonia> you can do, or you can use #xubuntu too
<DJones> kingplusplus: Yes you will, just ask you question in the channel
<kingplusplus> ikonia, meanwhile my reason for wanting to install xubuntu is because i need something light weight Unity freezes like hell, i hate the bug error found every time Nautilius crashes
<icedwater> kingplusplus: just install xfce and use that instead?
<icedwater> q info
<icedwater> ...
<kingplusplus> icedwater, yes do i like have to install Ubuntu first ? because i just format my pc
<icedwater> Ooops. OK, well, then you have a choice of installing either Ubuntu or Xubuntu.
<kingplusplus> icedwater, thanks, am going to download Xubuntu now
 * icedwater waves
<fabijanb> Hi Guyz
<icedwater> fabijanb: hello
<Guest81498> кто русский?
<icedwater> !ru | Guest81498
<ubottu> Guest81498: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fabijanb> Hi guyz
<laurent__> Hi
<cfhowlett> fabijanb, greetings
<ActionParsnip> kingplusplus: you dont have to reinstall, if you have ubuntu installed in some way, run:  sudo apt-get install xfce4    log off then log in to the XFCE session in Lightdm
<Guest81498> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 8-)
<cfhowlett> Guest81498, stop doing that.
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings fellow geeks, I need to purchase a laptop which I can run Ubuntu on. I have looked at the hardware list ( http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ ) and would like to know from your experience what you would suggest as a decent laptop (+- 700USD / 400GBP ) in terms of reliability and driver support. Thanks
<kingplusplus> ActionParsnip, thanks, i have already formatted because i needed to clean the entire pc
<icedwater> ActionParsnip: yeah, see above :P
<ActionParsnip> kingplusplus: ok then reinstall with Xubuntu and the extra step wont be needed :D
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: :P
<Guest81498> how to register a nickname?
<icedwater> Guest81498: just use /nick yourpreferredname
<DJones> !register | Guest81498
<ubottu> Guest81498: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<icedwater> If you really must register, see above :P
<icedwater> Thanks though DJones
<Guest81498> !register | Viones
<ubottu> Viones: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Viones> Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!! ;)
<icedwater> lost_and_unfound: let me know what answer you get, I'm heading off now. I generally believe any computer is decent, have been lucky so far.
<Viones> кто сдесь русский а?
<cfhowlett> !ru|Viones,
<ubottu> Viones,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Viones> !ru | Viones
<ubottu> Viones, please see my private message
<lost_and_unfound> icedwater: lets just say I have had some colourful times with Acer Hardware on laptops... so I prefer to avoid it =]
<Viones> and that finally discussing here?
<icedwater> Ah, OK. I have had Fujitsu for 3 years+ and then an Asus for about the same amount of time.
<cfhowlett> !details|Viones,
<ubottu> Viones,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<icedwater> I only stopped using the Fujitsu because I dropped it on its screen..
<Viones> !details|Viones
<ubottu> Viones, please see my private message
<icedwater> Oh and some keys had to be removed
<Viones>  :)
<icedwater> Well in between I had another laptop, but that had fan issues I don't think were due to Ubuntu :P
<icedwater> Viones: please consider #ubuntu-offtopic if you're not going to ask for help about Ubuntu.
<Viones> and nafig me some help about ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Viones, 1. state your ubuntu problem
<Viones> Windows the best of the best!!!
<cfhowlett> Viones, stop spamming this channel.
<Viones> continue spam.............
<ActionParsnip> Viones: please be a decent human, the channel is for support only
<DJones> Viones: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you have an ubuntu support related question, you are welcome to ask it, but the channel isn't for general chat
<Viones> okay I entered the convent
<beingHuman> Nothing is impossible. :)
<Viones> do not tell me the room to potrollit?
<Viones> ь
<Viones> all all I have left...
<maci___> hi, anyone knows how to connect xubuntu 12.10 to HDTV via s-video scart?
<Guest1234567> How can i stop the port bind made with this command? ssh -f -L3310:localhost:3306 user@192.168.1.12 -N
<llutz> Guest1234567: kill the ssh-process
<Guest1234567> llutz: how would i add that to a script?
<llutz> Guest1234567: put the $PID into a var, kill the pid when needed
<Guest1234567> llutz:  but the pid will change over time
<elacheche> Hey.. Any one have news about the UPC → http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert ?
<llutz> Guest1234567: when you create the connection, save the pid, it won't change
<Guest1234567> llutz: but the connection is made automaticly at 1:00 at night
<llutz> Guest1234567: by a script?
<Guest1234567> yes
<llutz> Guest1234567: so change the script, add the pid-saving part
<Guest1234567> i need to setup the local port binding and after i am done with it it needs to unbind it\
<llutz> Guest1234567: if you can be sure there is only one of those ssh-sessions, use pkill -f --uid=.... "L:3310"
<llutz> Guest1234567: before you ask: read "man pkill" for more info/help
<Guest1234567> alright, got it working, thanks llutz
<kelevra> exit
<iscape> after an update X crashes as soon as i start libreoffice, chrome, firefox etc.
<iscape> am on 13.10
<iscape> samsung laptop, thus nothing exotic
<iscape> how do i track this down ?
<iscape> i.e. X still starts, but crashes once an application is launched
<Tom1> which output driver to choose in vlc media player in ubuntu
<Tom1> gl,gl2,xv,x11?
<Tom1> or vaapi?
<skid-vicious1> hey all. wondering if there might be any X60s thinkpad users on board...?
<jamie694> is ppa.launchpad.net working?
<jamie694> I am getting lots of 403  Forbidden from ppa.launchpad.net
<ddssc> join #python
<aleksandra> problem with installing anyting on new xubunty
<hyp3rkyd> hi all, I am trying to use a folder in /media which contains a shared folder (this is an ubuntu guest server 12.04 inside a MAC OS host) and I do not have the appropriate permissions. Only root can access the folder and I have tried to chown the folder or change permissions chmod -R 777 but the access remains the same. any ideas ?
<snyp> Can I use 14.04 now?
<james-ubyssey> is there any way in xfce to limit secondary monitor to just one workspace
<dfrank> dear All. I need for some utility that could count bandwidth per application. I mean, how much traffic each application ate. I know about nethogs, but it shows just realtime traffic. I need a daemon that will count the traffic all the time, and I can see results. Is there such daemon?
<DJones> snyp: If you know what your doing you can use it while its being developed, but if you want a stable system, its probably better to wait until April when it released, best place to ask about it is #ubuntu+1 which is its support channel
<snyp> i see
<scx> hello
<scx> can anyone show me result of this command?: nslookup fraps.com
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> surly it's more important what you are getting as that will determain what you get
<ActionParsnip> scx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7009905/
<scx> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> scx: you could have use mx tools too
<ActionParsnip> scx: there are _tonnes_ of sites that can do that stuff for you
<test4> i have theoretical question http://bpaste.net/show/183293/  are the steps something like check the links on ports, tcpdump in linux routers, acl and routing tables in all the devices, server side netstat, iptables, service configuration?
<ActionParsnip> test4: how is that Ubuntu related?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wonderworld> outer/router
<test4> ActionParsnip: lets say linux routers are ubuntu and machine A and B are also ubuntu
<cristian_c> wonderworld, ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> sorry
<ActionParsnip> test4: Id ask in #networking to be sure the logic is sound
<test4> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<love> dear frieands i have MRTG installed in ubnutu 12.04 and during test i have  aproblem in  createing  mrtg configuration file? is teher any one who can help me
<love> dear frieands i have MRTG installed in ubnutu 12.04 and during test i have  aproblem in  createing  mrtg configuration file? is teher any one who can help me
<usr13> love: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MRTG
<usr13> love: DO you get a specific error? (What command do you give [exactly], what error do you get [exactly].)
<love> user13:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010017/
<bu5hm4n> why is there still the old libvirt in the lts ? I need 1.1.1 what can I do ?
<narcos> Anyone got a box with uptime >=119 days?
<gordonjcp> narcos: yes
<narcos> gordonjcp: Could you please run this command and tell me if the output is +ve or -ve?     python -c "import os; print os.times()[4]"
 * gordonjcp is quite often using a box with ~3000 days uptime
<gordonjcp> narcos: no, it doesn't have python installed
<narcos> Ah
<narcos> nm :)
<narcos> I'm getting a weird overflow issue
<gordonjcp> and it's not something I can fanny about with
<narcos> Just on this box with 119 days uptime, so wondering if uptime is overflowing some clock
<yeats> !info libvirt
<ubottu> Package libvirt does not exist in saucy
<yeats> !info libvirt-bin
<ubottu> libvirt-bin (source: libvirt): programs for the libvirt library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu8.5 (saucy), package size 3094 kB, installed size 10235 kB
<narcos> gordonjcp: But nice on 3000 days uptime. It'll be a teenager soon.
<yeats> bu5hm4n: you can upgrade to saucy or wait another month and move to 14.04
<bu5hm4n> yeah I got a bug in libvirt and my VMs are not starting because of apparmor, does that mean I am fucked up because I have to stay on LTS ?
<bu5hm4n> yeats, ^
<gordonjcp> narcos: good old VMS
<yeats> !bug | bu5hm4n
<ubottu> bu5hm4n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gordonjcp> narcos: also I've got a Solaris box with about six months uptime, and I expect it to get to the login prompt any day now
<yeats> bu5hm4n: I'll mention that I've been running VMs on libvirt in 12.04 for years with no problem, though
<narcos> gordonjcp: heh
<hello123> server irc please :D
<bu5hm4n> yeats, this is a known bug, I see no reason to fill a second bug report ! Nice to heare that but it doesnt matter anything on my problem, so am I understanding it correctly that there is no way to install 1.1.1 ?
<hello123> #ubuntu_server??
<DJones> hello123: #ubuntu-server is the specific ubuntu server channel
<yeats> bu5hm4n: you can look around for PPAs or you might consider compiling from source... note that PPAs are unsupported in this channel, but you gotta do what you gotta do
<yeats> bu5hm4n: this is for an older version of libvirt, but it might serve as an example if you end up installing from source: http://blog.scottlowe.org/2012/11/05/compiling-libvirt-1-0-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-and-12-10/
<bu5hm4n> yeats, will think about that, thx ! :)
<FillFeile> yeats: did bu5hm4n mentioned that libvirt is running on an old version?!
<yeats> FillFeile: ?
<belalobo> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntustudio on my laptop. I'd like to have other desktop enviroments to choose from at login, for example the ubuntu stardart desktop or gnome 3. is it safe to install without breaking/messing up the system? if so how can I do it? thanks
<yeats> belalobo: yes, should be fine - you can install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<yeats> belalobo: note that both packages will pull in lots of dependencies, so you may end up with clutter ;-)
<belalobo> i think i'll use only one. do you know which one is more stable?
<yeats> belalobo: ubuntu-desktop is better supported
<yeats> belalobo: but both are stable
<belalobo> great thanks. i'll need to add ppas and all that right?
<yeats> belalobo: nope - those should be in the standard repos
<yeats> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<yeats> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.307 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 59 kB
<belalobo> so i just run the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and i'm done?
<yeats> belalobo: yep - that should do it
<belalobo> thanks alot!
<AZDrew17> #android-root
<AZDrew17> join #android-root
<Ventu> Good morning All
<allopyan> when i start dhcp i got " Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcp-server/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied."?? my dhcpd.pid file is empty , any idea ??
<allopyan> ?
<allopyan> can any one tell me what i should do plz
<allopyan> ??
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: what command are you using to start it?
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: is it a dhcp server, or dhcp client?
<allopyan> dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp-server/dhcpd.pid wlan0
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: wont that need sudo?
<allopyan> i used sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: I see
<allopyan>  <ActionParsnip>  it's dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: i guessed
<Thubo> I'm exporting an NFSv3 mount. The clients mount with 'vers=3,mountvers=3'. On the Server I get errors like 'svc: 10.0.3.4, port=885: unknown version (4 for prog 100003, cordell nfsd)'. Any ideas why this is?
<allopyan>  <ActionParsnip>  dhcpd.pid is empty ??!
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/985417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985417 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Precise) "dhcpd cannot write /var/run/dhcpd.pid" [Low,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> allopyan: seems to be an apparmor thing
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/974054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985417 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #974054 dhcpd cannot write /var/run/dhcpd.pid" [Low,Fix released]
<usr13> bu5hm4n: Are there packages you've installed by means other than the apt?
<Sjors> Hi
<bu5hm4n> usr13, what ?
<usr13> bu5hm4n: I was a bit far back in the buffer... (My question may have been out irrelevant)
<usr13> bu5hm4n: Have you solved your issue yet?
<kingplusplus> i have a UEFI enable laptop which comes with windows 8, i removed windows 8 and installed windows 7. Although i have created Unallocated Partiong but do i need to do anything to be able to install Xubuntu?
<bu5hm4n> usr13, not really ... The problem still appears, but I am not sure if the issue is libvirt related or m23 related :/
<bu5hm4n> m23 is the VM ...
<usr13> kingplusplus: As long is you don't delete the little EUFI partition, you should be ok.
<kingplusplus> usr13, i have deleted it long long ago but since am able to install Windows 7 cant i still install Xubuntu
<usr13> bu5hm4n: I don't know either, but my  question was;  Have you installed any pacakges not uing Ubuntu's package management system?
<usr13> kingplusplus: If you can install Win7, you can install Ubuntu as well.
<kingplusplus> usr13, thanks, i appreciate your help, in other for me not to screw grub, does that mean i should leave all to default?
<usr13> kingplusplus: (I suppose what you are saying is that you've set your PC to bypass the EUFI and are booting in legacy mode.)
<[Gentoo]> kingplusplus: choose custom install and install root to that partition
<[Gentoo]> after making ext4 on it or whatever
<kingplusplus> usr13, that is currect
<coffnix> ae galera,estou com uma dúvida.... pra que serve o comando :(){ :|: & };:
<usr13> [Gentoo]: Are you sure?  (Seems to me that he would just install grub to MBR. Like normal.)
<[Gentoo]> usr13: i mean the unallocated partition
<allopyan> i followed this to configure my dhcp is it outdated ? ?http://askubuntu.com/questions/140126/how-do-i-configure-a-dhcp-server
<kingplusplus> [Gentoo], ok
<usr13> [Gentoo]: Yea, install Ubuntu to the unallocated free space
<kingplusplus> [Gentoo], usi will see what comes up as i install it, am creating the USB right now
<allopyan> ??
<usr13> kingplusplus: What [Gentoo] is saying is that if you have already shrunk the Win7 partition and have enough free space, (unallocated, unpartitioned HD space), then just tell the installer to partition and install on that "free space".
<siberiannerd> where can i ask some questions about cross-compiling and package building process for armhf arch using emdebian toolchain?
<bu5hm4n> usr13, no !
<usr13> bu5hm4n: Then you should be able to fix what you have without problems.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<bu5hm4n> usr13, the package has the wrong version !
<usr13> bu5hm4n: Again, you should be able to fix that.  sudo apt-get clean
<usr13> bu5hm4n: I have to go now. (Have work to do.)  ttyl
<kingplusplus> usr13, ok thanks
<kingplusplus> keep you guys posted
<bu5hm4n> usr13, the package is not in the repository !
<bu5hm4n> usr13, bye ! :)
<krupa> Hi there!
<krupa> can any one please help with "EFi Disk read error"
<krupa> can any one please help with "EFi Disk read error"
<krupa> can any one please help with "EFi Disk read error"
<krupa> can any one please help with "EFi Disk read error"
<krupa> can any one please help with "EFi Disk read error"
<hornydevil> Hello.
<[Gentoo]> hi
<hornydevil> How R U ?
<[Gentoo]> scared
<hornydevil> Why are you scared ?
<Phil42> krupa:  is that happening on when you boot?
 * narcos hides behind [Gentoo] 
<hornydevil> No, I'm french, but not a boot ^^
<Jackall> hello
<Jackall> fine thanks
<hornydevil> I quit, Goodbye.
<Jackall> Me 2
<[Gentoo]> me 3
<kingplusplus> usr13, [Gentoo] i am trying to install xubuntu now but my problem is that, i clicked try i am able to see two drives as my hdd is 1tb and on desktop i see 455bn (Which is my unallocated partition) and 500GB which is my windows partition. But wile trying to install i see whole drive as 1tb without the partition listed like sda and sda1
<astroduck> Hi! I upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 a few weeks ago And since then when I wake it up from hibernate, it goes on standby. Is this a common problem or is it just me?
<Phil42> i don't know anything about that
<theManag3R> Hello, I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu 13.10 with ASUS UEFI Bios. It is a Z87 board. The issue is not in boot order, and not in the image itself, since it boots properly with another computer. The way it goes: it boots to the windows where I can select whether to try ubuntu, install ubuntu, install "OEM?" or check the USB. When I select "Install Ubuntu" it jumps to the Ubuntu loading screen, and in about 5 seconds, computer reboots and comp
<Munster> g'day
<bjorn96> how do i restore boot in windows 8.1?
<llutz> bjorn96: /join ##windows        and ask again
<bjorn96> ok
<Guest72405> Hello can any one tell me how to add an external drive formated ext4 to fslab
<bjorn96> i forgot to say "after deleting grub". sry
<webgen> hey guys is anyone here familiar how to make window snap in lubuntu?
<bjorn96> llutz, no one answers me..
<bjorn96> hello0
<swizgard> hi. how long may it take for a bug report to be acknowledged in launchpad?
<tyler_d> happy friday everyone :) http://i.imgur.com/OVSgxyV.jpg
<tyler_d> swizgard: all depends on how many people are involved in it.. even then it could be never
<bjorn96> how do i restore boot in windows 8.1 after deleting grub menu? i know the its a command to use, but what?
<swizgard> tyler_d: it's cups. my impression is that there is no place to really get heard when it comes to bugs in cups
<Munster> bjorn96, why did you delete grub?
<swizgard> and it's annoying probably easy to fix issue, too
<bjorn96> Munster, i haven yet, but i think i will if it goes wrong with install of mint.
<unrock> bjorn96: It used to be "fixmbr" from the windows recovery console, but I don't know if that still works for win8
<Munster> bjorn96, run sudo update-grub, that should put W8 into the menu
<unrock> Munster: probably a better idea than mine! fixmbr would wipe grub completely
<bjorn96> i incert the dvd for win8 and open command. then im supposed to type bootrec.exe / something its that something i want to know. :P
<Munster> bjorn96, sry, never heard of that
<bjorn96> ok
<llutz> bjorn96: still offtopic here, but http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/2013/12/how-to-repair-the-efi-bootloader-in-windows-8/#.UxCY9HX5MiQ
<Munster> it's proly UEFI thing and I don't use it, I install OSs in the legacy mode, less troublesome
<bjorn96> yeye
<ActionParsnip> bjorn96: you need to boot to the CD if you want to reinstate the Windows boot loader to the drive
<ActionParsnip> bjorn96: the guys in ##windows will help with that
<bjorn96> i have found what i need, thanks. :D
<kleus> hey guys i need help
<kleus> i have two screens that work in different resolutions yet nvidia seems to count the second monitor as an extension of the first
<kleus> instead of being a different monitor by itself
<kleus> i have nvidia 331 and nvidia-prime installed
<kleus> i was wondering if i could get a hand fixing this
<zetheroo> is anyone here using 14.04 .. if so how is it? ...
<TeraJL> is there any way to something like this? http://hothardware.com/cs/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.ImageFileViewer/CommunityServer.Components.UserFiles.00.00.00.91.98/volume-mixer.jpg_2D00_600x450.jpg by app or terminal
<Satan8> hello
<Satan8> why are my youtube videos running really slow
<h4k1m> hello guys
<Satan8> even playing mp3s is a problem
<Satan8> or downloading them
<ActionParsnip> kleus: do you have a switching GPU?
<Satan8> they keep breaking up even when it has fully loaded the media
<h4k1m> is there a way to install ubuntu mobile on my samsung android phone?
<ActionParsnip> Satan8: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: pulse does that
<Satan8> ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Satan8: have you tried the Unity2D session?
<Satan8> nope
<Satan8> is that a desktop manager ?
<ActionParsnip> Satan8: its a session selectable from the login screen
<kleus> I have two monitors, but on the nvidia xserver screen it's shown as 1 large monitor, how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Satan8: you'll use metacity wm instead of compiz
<Satan8> ill try it out
<Satan8> that means i need to log out and log into
<ActionParsnip> Satan8: yes, see if its the same there too
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: can you help me how?
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: http://i.stack.imgur.com/LfOh3.png
<kleus> so i figure i have to add my external monitor to the xorg.conf?
<kleus> how to i do that?
<kleus> shouldn't nvidia detect my external monitor automaticaly?
<satan_> nah its not helping
<satan_> i switched to the 2D
<satan_> perhaps my flash player dint install properly ?
<satan_> i dont know why it takes so much time to install the flash player
<satan_> i havnt actually got a screen saying ..flash player was installed
<satan_> so it could be that
<satan_> i dont know if playing soundcloud also needs flash player
<satan_> ubuntu is a fine operating system ...except for the little things you need to get invovled into
<satan_> like setting things up ..which windows carry the banner for
<satan_> at one point i could not install any application without having low speed
<satan_> then someone told me to just change th emirrors
<satan_> and it worked
<satan_> little things like that..if i dont know about it ..i wont have an idea..but changing them makes i run perfect
<satan_> i installed ubuntu hoping flash and such would be default installed
<satan_> multimedia would be available and easy to use
<satan_> without any problems
<kleus> satan_, it drives me nuts
<satan_> i know but thats the burden of having something free
<roald> There was a box you could tick during install which installs most of the codecs
<satan_> plus linux was more of a hobbies poerating system
<satan_> i did that roald
<roald> dvds took an extra line in the terminal for me
<satan_> it wwas third party apps to install..so i could run multimedia
<satan_> mosto  fthem
<satan_> i really appreaciate what the linux comunity is doing
<satan_> really
<satan_> my interest falls into cheap and experimental
<satan_> and thats where linux rules
<tyler_d> I like linux because toast
<roald> ah, ok - linux can be a bit funny when supporting multimedia
<roald> toast is good
<satan_> ill break my teeth chewing on iron
<satan_> but what can i do about running multimedia
<satan_> do you guys have problems to ?
<tyler_d> nope
<satan_> just basic mp3 playing
<satan_> ahh shizz
<satan_> what version are you running ?
<satan_> is it 13 ?
<tyler_d> I have 4 machines running from 10 all the way up to 13
<satan_> 14 perhaps
<roald> um...mp3 should be no problem...(12.04)
<satan_> so they all work just fine
<satan_> good
<satan_> yea
<satan_> same here
<satan_> some problem somewhere
<satan_> no idea how to fix it
<shafox>  /j #emberjs
<tyler_d> shafox: fail
<llutz> !enter | satan_
<ubottu> satan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gabriel403> Is it possible to ask apt to download but not install a package? so when installing it's cached?
<llutz> Gabriel403: -d
<shafox> tyler_d, sad
<tyler_d> apt-get install -d
<Gabriel403> Thanks!
<tyler_d> shafox: :) you were so close though
<Mattias> I'm trying to run guard under Ubuntu 13.10 and saving files with VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Jan 29 2014 13:10:12). The problem is, after saving a coffeescript file, it compiles and creates the js file, then instantly removes the js file. Seems to be a linux specific issue. Has anyone found a fix for this?  More info here:
<Mattias> https://github.com/netzpirat/guard-coffeescript/issues/28#issuecomment-36354950  (everyone with a problem has used ubuntu)
<ignaciouy_> Hi al
<shafox> tyler_d, just missed by extra space
<shafox> tyler_d, 9gag meme:: close enough
<tyler_d> lol
<ignaciouy_> I have a mac book pro, and I want to install ubuntu on it and dont remove mac os x, is there any way?
<Pessimist> dual boot, ignaciouy_ ?
<ignaciouy_> Pessimist: yeah, and maybe -3 boot with windows- but I need ubuntu right now
<ignaciouy_> btw
<ignaciouy_> I installed it Ubuntu Gnome
<ignaciouy_> but I'm trying to boot t
<Pessimist> ignaciouy_, reduce the size of os x partitions, create a few new ones and install ubuntu on them. You might want to try running ubuntu in virtualbox if a lower performance is not an issue for you
<ignaciouy_> my laptop is i7 but idk xD
<ignaciouy_> I installed Ubuntu Gnome now.
<ignaciouy_> But this didnt show much, only a gray screen
<kleus> ok
<kleus> i need help
<kleus> how can i use xrandr to force a resolution on a monitor?
<ignaciouy_> Anyone?
<ignaciouy_> http://pbrd.co/OJKiYJ Only gray screen
<tyler_d> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ignaciouy_> :(
<pop> alguem falan portugues?
<DJones> !pt | pop
<ubottu> pop: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * ignaciouy_ try to start ubuntu from recovery mode
<ignaciouy_> wow
<ignaciouy_> This is slowly
<ignaciouy_> "node #0, CPUS: #1" and nothing more
<CesarMadrid42> hola
<ignaciouy_> !es | CesarMadrid42
<ubottu> CesarMadrid42: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<grog> i broke sshd and it's not starting up, where does it log to?
<ikonia> syslog
<ikonia> and the console
<tyler_d> grog: what do you mean you broke it... how did you break it
<grog> not permanently, just setting some sftp/chroot options and it refuses to start
<DustyCrusty> Hey guys. I did something wrong with iptables and know I can't connect to my virtual machine via ssh. How can I recover?
<grog> nothing in syslog
<llutz> DustyCrusty: revert what you made wrong with iptable
<Wilkim> hello, how are you guys?
<tyler_d> fantasticle
<DustyCrusty> Ilutz: But how? I can't access the virtual machine via ssh?
<iptable> llutz, you rang?
<Wilkim> I have a development server using ubuntu-server running nginx, phpmyadmin and all. We use "sudo git" commands, and I am trying to combine our various development machines into one
<tyler_d> lol
<DustyCrusty> iptable: How can I recover you? :)
<iptable> DustyCrusty, reboot. that will remove the rules. if you locked out, you locked out
<Wilkim> is it possible for multiple ppl to use: "sudo git" while maintaining different users
<iptable> DustyCrusty, I am beyond recovery :D
<pop> #ubuntu-br
<kleus> hey guys when i try to change he resolution using xrandr it says the resource is unavaiable on xserver. Why is that?
<kleus> how can i change the resolution on xserver?
<Wilkim> like user: mark uses it, and bit-bucket/github lists it as the right person
<DustyCrusty> I was playing with iptables, and then I was kicked..
<iptable> DustyCrusty, just executing iptables command line? eiher connect to console or reboot. not other way. If you made the changes permanent usin ufw or some script of yours, you need console.
<DustyCrusty> iptable: ok
<Na3iL> hey all
<ignaciouy_> ok guys
<ignaciouy_> thx anyway
<gordonjcp> is there a PPA for a supported version of uwsgi in Ubuntu?
<BPSTravis> So I made a Ubuntu installer flash drive using universalusb installer. I boot the machine and the only options I get are memory check/recover no install option. Any ideas what I am missing?
<BPSTravis> 12.04 LTS serer.
<tyler_d> BPSTravis: use dd
<gordonjcp> BPSTravis: use dd
 * gordonjcp is ditching Ubuntu Server
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: for?
<kleus> its driving me nuts that i can't fix my dual screen setup
<BPSTravis> I don;t have a native linux host
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: don't know yet, something that I can run a web server on
<tyler_d> BPSTravis: :( makes me sad
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: Ubuntu doesn't support uwsgi
<BPSTravis> Heh, I can't help it :/ I guess I could make a VM quick
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: I don't want to use "hand-compiled" stuff
<BPSTravis> Everything here is windows based
<BPSTravis> Why would I ned to use DD, i've used universal usb installer before without any issues :/
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: umm... I found it for 12.04
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: nope
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: that's an old, unsupported version that just plain doesn't work
<tyler_d> BPSTravis: hrmm. I would say try your method again, be sure to check the iso's md5sum as well
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: uwsgi 1.4 is the oldest LTS
<siberiannerd> where can i ask some questions about cross-compiling and package building process for armhf arch using emdebian toolchain?
<TPS> Salut !
<catopett> Looking for UBUNTU for HAMRADIO use
<gordonjcp> catopett: what sort of things do you want to do?
<DJones> catopett: This link might well of use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHams Looks like there is an Ubuntu team with its own IRC channel
<catopett> gordonjcp > I am looking for all kind of hamradiorelated ubuntu, or kububntu
<arayaq> siberiannerd: Their website says they have a mailing list
<Pici> catopett: Theres also a pretty big ham presence on freenode, in ##hamradio , they might have some app suggestions as well.
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: why not just compile from source though? what is wrong with that?
<BPSTravis> tyler_d: Says MD5's are th same, here goes nothing :/ Maybe the third time is the charm.
<tyler_d> BPSTravis: I have had very mixed results with live usb's tbh
<arayaq> siberiannerd: debian-embedded@lists.debian.org
<BPSTravis> tyler_d: Sadly I have no blank CD's. BEtween offices right now :/
<DJones> catopett: Also join #ubuntu-hams thats the Ham radio teams IRC channel according to their team page, if anybody knows, the people there will probably be the best ones to speak to
<BPSTravis> tyler_d: All i've got is a laptop and some flash drives and a server rack :P
<siberiannerd> arayaq, thank you for pointing that out, but the question not worth it, because i will deal with it today or will find some workaround eventually, but thanks
<arayaq> siberiannerd: mail is a quick workaround ;)
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: I don't want to have to build custom packages
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: and I don't want to have a full install of gcc on a server
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: if you aren't willing to do those things...(should do it on a prod server) then you are correct maybe an rpm distro would have them "pre-compiled" for you?
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: possibly
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: that should say (should not do it on a prod server_)
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: I've been increasingly concerned about the stability of Ubuntu LTS for a while
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: I personally don't see a problem with compiling packages? it's a bit more lengthy however the advantage is that you know how it is built
<siberiannerd> arayaq, the thing is that i wanted to solve it myself, it only requires showing some directions, i can't bother mailing lists which, as far as i know, being read by maintainers, i just need to ask the right question to myself with the help of community and deal with it reading manpages, i thought that irc is ideal for that
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: "not changing stuff" seems to have trumped "not being broken"
<catopett> Why does KUBUNTU have more support for hardware then gnome has?
<gordonjcp> tyler_d: it's a waste of time
<gordonjcp> catopett: it doesn't
<gordonjcp> catopett: the underying OS is identical, it's just got a different desktop environment
<tyler_d> gordonjcp: I don't have an answer for you; part of the disadvantage to open source I can only assume.
<catopett> Yes it does, i tryed GNOME and got NO soundcard for instance, but with KUBUNTU i got the soundcart working good
<arayaq> siberiannerd: you're right in that. The problem is that AFAIK there isn't a IRC related to them
<gordonjcp> catopett: that's literally not possible
<gordonjcp> catopett: there is absolutely no functional difference between the two distros
<catopett> Tell me why then
<gordonjcp> catopett: you can even install KDE desktop on "normal" Ubuntu and vice-versa
<gordonjcp> catopett: possibly because you had something not set up properly?  Maybe the volume was turned down?
<catopett> Yes but with KDE i got soundcard working, not with GNOME
<arayaq> siberiannerd: ignore that last thing: ##debian-embedded on selenoid.oftc.net
<siberiannerd> arayaq, well, i would gladly listen about other ways of doing it, if there is someone who used to do it himself and being ready to spend some priceless minutes of his time, that is why i'm asking for backup from raspberrypi community as well
<gordonjcp> catopett: what did you try, to find out why there was no sound?
<siberiannerd> arayaq, thank you for that!
<catopett> The same problem do i have with the wifi
<gordonjcp> catopett: sounds like you need to start learning to ask the right questions first
<catopett> I love UBUNTU
<catopett> the right questions first is?
<arayaq> siberiannerd: you are welcome and good luck!
<meomic> hey, im trying to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 (using sudo upgrade-manager -d) and i am getting this error 'could not calculate upgrade' - is there a way to overcome this?  and yes i know 14.04 is not yet released and that it possibly has some bugs etc. - i know what i am doing
<MarkDavies> Hi
<catopett> How do i get OSX-looking on ubuntu?
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> support for wi-fi is completely independent on modem used?
<roald> catopett: try noobslabs macbuntu tutorial
<catopett> ok
<sajan> catopett: Try using the radiance theme for a start.
<roald> catopett: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/mac-os-x-lion-theme-for-ubuntu.html
<Slart> meomic: there used to be a channel called #ubuntu+1 for help with a coming version
<catopett> i cannot find out why the wi-fi does not work in GNOME but work in KDE
<meomic> Slart: ah oke, didnt know, thanks
<Slart> meomic: you're welcome
<BPSTravis> tyler_d: still no dice :/
<HoHo> ::
<BPSTravis> tyler_d: what would stop it from offering me an install option?
<john_rambo> Is there any tool with which I can download Google books ?
<eugd> is there any way to log in to an ubuntuforums account that existed before 'ubuntu one'?
<eugd> i have an account, 'emugod', but now the login for the forums redirects to ubuntu one
<Pici> eugd: probably best to ask the folks in #ubuntuforums
<DJones> eugd: Probably best asking in #ubuntuforums somebody there might have an idea, from memory, I don't think you'll be able to though
<mashendarto> ehhmm
<eugd> ok sorry didn't realize it had it's own irc
<catopett> eugd, There is many IRC-clients in UBUNTU
<gordonjcp> this is incredible
<gordonjcp> uwsgi 1.4 won't even build on Ubuntu 12.04 because *everything* is too old
<catopett> Is there something called HAMBUNTU?
<gordonjcp> and 13.10 seems to still be pre-alpha
<catopett> Someone there is Norwegian here?
<Pici> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<catopett> Someone that is radioham in here?
<gordonjcp> catopett: probably quite a few, why?
<catopett> Cause i am, and want to chat with others radioham
<gordonjcp> catopett: you could try ##hamradio
<gordonjcp> catopett: or, you know, fire up your radio equipment
<catopett> Why is it ## in front of hamradio
<cyford> hi  i have inalled java    but its not working on my browsers
<cyford> *Installed
<catopett> Cannot send to channel: ##hamradio
<Pici> catopett: you need to be reigstered and identified to speak there.
<Pici> !register | catopett
<ubottu> catopett: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<catopett> I have used IRC since 1989
<catopett> So i know
<gordonjcp> catopett: you need to be registered
<catopett> Ok
<catopett> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sgo11> hi, when I run firefox and google-chrome, it will report segmentation fault. can not be run. but with 'sudo', they can be run successfully. any ideas? thanks.
<catopett>  /msg nickserv register 5eiknygt catopett@yahoo.no
<sajan> I'm pretty sure that happens at least once a day.
<Pici> catopett: you probably want to use a different password, and not put a space in front of your command so that the rest of us don't have to see it.
<sajan> catopett: Please, oh PLEASE go and change your yahoo password right now if that's what it is.
<HoHo> ^_^
<MarkDavies> I don't actually know where to ask this question - free VPSes - do they really exist?
<ikonia> MarkDavies: not here, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic ? or ##hardware
<ikonia> maybe #defocus
<MarkDavies> thanks
<arayaq> MarkDavies: let me know if you find one
<ubuntu1> have a massive problem---partial HD failure, running on USB....I have a copy of ISO on a flash card but running under "try Ubuntu" I cant get the card recognized,  also have a prob. installing from USB -  error " ubi-partman has failed with exit code 10"
<satan_> so no real way to solve my multimedia problem
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu1: sounds as if you need a new hard drive, probably not something you can fix
<satan_> cant play mp3 or flash videos without then jamming
<satan_> how do i reinstall flash on this system ?
<ubuntu1> bodhi: is the iso on the USB not checking the hard drive because it sees an OS on it already?
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu1: why would the usb check the hard drive ? you can try fsck, but sounds as if your hard drive is dead
<satan_> whyyy
<bodhi_zazen> !sound | satan_
<ubottu> satan_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<satan_> okay i am uninstalling flash and reinstalling it
<tyler_d> why
<tyler_d> ffs, solve the problem you actually have by investigating and asking the right questions... don't simply re-install
<satan_> does it take tons of time to remove and install flash
<satan_> because thats what happening on my system
<satan_> and there isnt even a proper bar ..that shows me the progress
<roald> satan_: depends how fast your internet is, it shouldn't take too long
<satan_> its preety fast but dont know why this one is slow
<satan_> everything elese i install ..happens in a flash
<satan_> stuff thats about 20 mb and above..install in no time
<satan_> but the flash player seems to be a really slow install
<satan_> perhaps its the mirrors
<roald> satan_: you have some weird stuff going on there dude...
<satan_> yea
<terrasapien> i choose to do a dist-upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 only because 13.04 was no longer doing any updates
<terrasapien> i didn't want to do it because I know . . .
<terrasapien> and yes, KDE no longer works
<satan_> KDE needs some milk
<terrasapien> who do I bribe?
<satan_> i cant get flash to install
<terrasapien> KDE will will boot up after the hideous blood stain splash screen, and the "this OS is an error" error drum roll
<terrasapien> but it's flat, no movable windows, no kicker
<satan_> thats what you get for free ?
<Guest75104> i heard that microsoft will buy ubuntu?!
<satan_> ubuntu is good enought...why not
<satan_> hopefully they will make it a cheaper alternative to windows
<Guest75104> yeah
<satan_> and add all that windows goodies to it
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<setra> hi guys, I like to mount a directory read only to another mount point, but the other mount point contains files. so I would like to meld both, and deltas get written into the directory. how can that be established? oh..if files exist on the mount point the newer files should overrule older ro files
<BlackBoxCoder> i heard that facebook will buy microsoft and Linux ;)
<terrasapien> i know when i see the trade mark "dried blood on a slide" *"artwork"* slash screen, and hear the error drum roll that I'm not going to have much success
<satan_> so its true
<Guest75104> BlackBoxCoder, and twitter will buy google
<Ben64> terrasapien, satan_, BlackBoxCoder: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ... keep this channel clear for actual support
<satan_> we are doing to the age where we were afraif of microsot monopoly on operating systems ..now its going to be the web
<satan_> hide
<satan_> sorry
<BlackBoxCoder> sorry for OT
<terrasapien> Ben64, how can I get KDE to work properly after upgrading?
<Guest75104> is ubuntu based on debian or debian is based on ubuntu
<webgen> hey guys I cant run mysql package after installing .deb ... its in /opt/mysql dir how do i run it?
<webgen> Guest75104 ubuntu is based on debian
<Guest75104> thanks
<siberiannerd> webgen, via `service mysql start`
<Pici> webgen: what deb? Did you not install mysql from Ubuntu's repositories?
<webgen> Pici ubuntu rep mysql is old
<webgen> siberiannerd, it doesnt see mysql as installed thats the problem. I know the directory it is installed in though, i still cant run it :S
<kingplusplus> please i need help installing xubuntu, i have 3 partitions one for windows and 2 unallocated, when i click to install in the free space which i created as unallogated after installing windows it says no root file is defined... please how do i fix this?
<xpistos> Hello All. I have a NFS share that was not mounted and something got copied to a local version of the folder. I have remounted the folder so the NFS is back in place, but I need to get the files that are on the local version of the folder. How can I do that?
<siberiannerd> webgen, i'd recommend you to install it in a different way, the proper one is from repos, what is `cat /etc/lsb-release` of yours?
<llutz> xpistos: umount the nfs to gain access to the underlaying dirs/files
<webgen> siberiannerd it is ubuntu 13.10 but actually its lubuntu
<xpistos> llutz: like umount FILE_LOCATION
<siberiannerd> webgen, what version of mysql do you need?
<cyford> hi,  i installed sun java,  and it is installed however my  firefox doesnt see it
<cyford> installed using  sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<webgen> siberiannerd i dont need specific but i thought 5.6 would be better idea
<xpistos> llutz: do I have to force it?
<siberiannerd> webgen, if you don't have any special requirements which make you to switch to the different version instead of shipped one over repos - use the one from repos, there is a reason for that often
<ActionParsnip> cyford: https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<ActionParsnip> cyford: does it show there?
<cyford>  We are unable to verify if Java is currently installed and enabled in your browser.
<llutz> xpistos: to prevent that in future, "sudo chmod 000 /mountpoint"  when it's NOT mounted
<cyford> aford@CyfordAsus:~$ java -version
<cyford> java version "1.8.0"
<cyford> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-b129)
<cyford> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.0-b69, mixed mode)
<xpistos> llutz: thanis
<webgen> siberiannerd ok thanks dude will install the 5.5 :P
<effedetto> Hello !
<effedetto> !list
<ubottu> effedetto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<siberiannerd> webgen, maintainers often include some certain versions of packets, after testing and stuff, so have a bit of trust, they keep an eye on it, i swear lol, until you meet some extra situations
<webgen> siberiannerd will do xD....
<ActionParsnip> cyford: if you use:   about:config   in firefox, do you see Java listed?
<cyford> no
<cyford> its on system,  but not  firefox
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of:   sudo updatedb; locate libnpjp2.so
<ActionParsnip> cyford: it will take a little while
<cyford> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<cyford> /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<cyford> i just tryed 8
<jang> hey all. Just done an upgrade, 12.04 -> 13.10. During that process my /etc/cups/mime.convs has disappeared. Does anyone know what package brings that? At the moment I can't convert any format for output.
<ActionParsnip> cyford: run:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<ActionParsnip> cyford: then close all browsers and rerun
<cyford> nope
<cyford> also 64bit system  with 32 bit firefox i think
<rodd> hi, whenever i try to delete a file I get "xx cant be put in the trash. do you want to delete it immediately?" Any ideas on what's wrong?
<moro> Hey guys
<webgen> rodd it might be too big for trash?
<rodd> webgen: a few kbs
<webgen> rodd just use shift-delete on it, might just be a weird file
<rodd> webgen: happens to all types
<xangua> jang: you mean you did a clean install of 13.10¿
<webgen> rodd then I dont know :S
<cyford> Any other idea's   pls
<jang> xangua: no; I did an in-place dist-upgrade. Actually, during that the cups system wedged, so I had to apt-get remove a load of it before the dist-upgrade would complete
<rodd> webgen: got it, root owned my local trash
<ActionParsnip> cyford: ahh then you will want the 32bit Java, the package system will see your 64bit OS and install 64bit Java which wont work in 32bit firefox
<ActionParsnip> cyford: why are you not using 64bit Firefox?
<webgen> rodd glad your resolved it ^.^
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of:  file `which firefox`
<cyford> i didnt think there was a 64 bit firefox lol
<daftykins> ^nor me
<ActionParsnip> cyford: sudo apt-get install firefox    will install 64bit firefox if you have a 64bit OS
<cyford> yes
<cyford> aford@CyfordAsus:~$ which firefox
<cyford> /usr/bin/firefo
<cyford> /usr/bin/firefox
<daftykins> x
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> and if you run file on it?
<gregf_> hi, my home is about to run out of space(guest os in vbox). i've resized the disc and added 30G more
<gregf_> i was looking for adding 20 gigs to my home and leave the rest
<ActionParsnip> cyford: that isnt the command I gave
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of:  file `which firefox`
<jang> ah-ha. Copied /usr/share/cups/mime/mime.* to /etc/cups and restarted the cups service - that seems to have got it
<daftykins> gregf_: righty-o, you can add a second disk to mount as /home, boot the ISO into live mode then format, partition and edit the mounts to make the second disk /home then
<cyford> aford@CyfordAsus:~$ which firefox
<cyford> /usr/bin/firefox
<gregf_> i saw some links how to do it using gparted, but none were quite clear please if someone could help :/
<cyford> aford@CyfordAsus:~$ `which firefox`
<cyford> (process:6329): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<daftykins> gregf_: so have you added a second virtual HDD to the system yet?
<ActionParsnip> cyford: the command is:   file `which firefox`
<daftykins> cyford: can you stop pasting things to the channel please.
<ActionParsnip> cyford: the command is NOT:    which firefox
<ActionParsnip> cyford: the command is NOT:  `which firefox`
<cyford> the second paste is corrected
<ayoobkhan> i m new to irc.. is it just lik a forum?
<ActionParsnip> cyford: why are you not copying and pasteing the command I gave
<daftykins> ayoobkhan: more like IM
<ActionParsnip> cyford: no it's not, thet is not the output of:   file `which firefox`
<cyford> action  the second paste was corrected
<ActionParsnip> cyford: the word 'file' is a command
<cyford> oic
<gregf_> daftykins: well, thats what i want to do. but my home atm is 9G, i wanted to increase it by 20G. is it possible as well?
<gregf_> daftykins: nope, not a second disk. i've just resized my previous disk image
<ActionParsnip> cyford: ok you are clearly struggling with this so I'll make it easier
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of:   file /usr/bin/firefox
<cyford> /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox/firefox.sh'
<ayoobkhan> ahh good..
<daftykins> gregf_: what do you see if you run gparted right now?
<ActionParsnip> cyford: THAT is what the command:  file `which firefox`   would have outputted
<ActionParsnip> cyford: see the difference
<cyford> yes
<ActionParsnip> cyford: in future COPY the command given
<cyford>   usually  i see quots  or them sybols  i use whats in it lol
<cyford> ok
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<cyford> http://pastebin.com/qqCipiUH
<gregf_> daftykins: http://postimg.org/image/71imwsgz7/c5a8270c/  <== this is what gparted shows me
<gregf_> daftykins: i needed to add more space(from unallocated) to my home primary partition
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of:  file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<linuxlite1983> ola
<daftykins> gregf_: ah, swap's in the way. ideally it'd be best to just make that unallocated space into /home and move it then
<ActionParsnip> just had to install firefox to see the files
<linuxlite1983> linux mint debian ????
<tyler_d> starting vpn from network-manager(openvpn) spits out the base device for the vpn connection was not active... (confirmed this configuration works from term using openvpn --config myconfigfile start
<gregf_> daftykins: please if you could provide a link :/
<ActionParsnip> linuxlite1983: not supported here
<daftykins> gregf_: right click on that unallocated space and select to create a new ext4 partition
<cyford> (process:6836): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<gregf_> ok
<ActionParsnip> cyford: again, you missed the word 'file'
<ActionParsnip> cyford: what is the output of:  file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<palOmbO> tar xvzf advanced_menu.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<cyford>  lol opps
<ActionParsnip> *sigh*
 * tyler_d chuckles
 * daftykins slides ActionParsnip a coffee
<gregf_> daftykins: should i allocate 15 gigs to it? and choose primary_partition?
<Mihson> Hey guys. When I execute "lsmod | grep ip", then I see that "iptables-"-kernel-modules are not loaded. But I can use the "iptables" command. What happens if the iptables modules are not loaded?
<cyford> http://pastebin.com/V9YPPRFV
<daftykins> gregf_: extended and all of the space available, should already be the max number for all 20GB in there
<gregf_> daftykins: so allocate it all?
<ActionParsnip> cyford: then your firefox is 64bit
<cyford> ohh  so it is 64 bit
<cyford> :)
<daftykins> gregf_: yep
<cyford>   so  how i make this java work
<abhirup> what are the best features of ubutnu 14.04?
<daftykins> !trusty | abhirup
<ubottu> abhirup: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<gregf_> daftykins: done
<daftykins> gregf_: now you're going to need to attach the ubuntu ISO you downloaded to the VM again, then boot into LiveCD mode
<Mihson> can anyone help?
<Wilkim> hello, I installed dnsmasq on ubuntu server 13.10, configured some things in my /etc/hosts file, restarted dnsmasq, but I can't ping the new domains I added to the hosts file
<cyford> <ActionParsnip>    Any idea why java not working?
<gregf_> daftykins: so shutdown and attach the iso?
<daftykins> gregf_: yep
<gregf_> daftykins:ok, and what about my prevous home partition files?
<daftykins> gregf_: we'll move them over so don't worry about that for now
<Wilkim> anyone have any advice? :(
<gregf_> daftykins:sure
<gregf_> daftykins: ok i've loaded the iso now
<ActionParsnip> Wilkim: can you ping the IPs ?
<abhirup> hello guyz....whats are the best features of 14.04??
<ActionParsnip> abhirup: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Wilkim> no, says no host found
<daftykins> gregf_: so boot into 'try ubuntu' mode and reach the desktop
<ActionParsnip> abhirup: Trusty is not discussed or supported here. It is ALL in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<gregf_> adftykins: should i now tick the box live CD as well?
<cyford> <Wilkim>  try   ping 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> Wilkim: then you have no route to the IP
<gregf_> *daftykins:
<Wilkim> h/o one second
<engammalsko> I'm using php 5.5 and I want to install phpize but it depends on php 5.4 packages. Is there anyway I can keep 5.5 but install packages depending on different versions?
<daftykins> gregf_: no real need, just boot up into it
<abhirup> can i add my facebook photos to any photo manager in ubuntu?
<Wilkim> Here is my host file: http://pastebin.com/YcAVCF4t
<gregf_> daftykins: ok, i've clicked on try ubuntu
<cyford> did u try ping 8.8.8.8
<cyford>  host file should be ip  domain name
<Wilkim> yes it works becaause of my network interfaces: http://pastebin.com/WNYPssXB
<cyford> 10.1.10.100  dev.phpmyadmin.domain.com
<Wilkim> i've also tried adding 127.0.0.1 first in the list too
<cyford> ip   domain    ...  not the other way around
<gregf_> daftykins: i'm on the desktop now. how would i now make the new partition my primary partition
<Mihson> ello?
<luigi> prova
<Wilkim> i dunno why I put it that way, let me try switching it, thanks
<Wilkim> i've done this a thousand times lol..
<daftykins> gregf_: so the first thing to do will be to open up a terminal window, (Ctrl+alt+t will work)
<gregf_> sure
<cyford> type nslookup  google.com
<gregf_> daftykins: i can see that the home is now on a different partition :/
<ActionParsnip> cyford: nice catch
<gregf_> some temporary partition
<tyler_d> dig +short @8.8.8.8 yahoo.com
<ActionParsnip> Wilkim: notice how the localhost lines are, then look at yours
<daftykins> gregf_: no it'll still be on the installed ubuntu right now, but you're not booted into the installed ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> Wilkim: other way around, as cyford said
<cyford> <ActionParsnip> ty :)
<gregf_> daftykins: ok :)
<daftykins> gregf_: so does your VM have a working internet connection right now?
<gregf_> daftykins: so theres no way to use the previous 10 gigs? i.e can i not add it to the new partition?
<gregf_> daftykins : yep
<daftykins> gregf_: hrmm well, we might be able to do it that way.
<daftykins> gregf_: type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted"
<StrangeloveMD> Hah, xchat drops you in #Ubuntu by default.  Never knew.
<gregf_> daftykins: i've got gparted
<daftykins> gregf_: oh ok it's already installed on the livecd?
<gregf_> daftykins: well i installed it using apt-get
<cyford> <ActionParsnip>  any more thoughts on my java issue?
<daftykins> gregf_: on the install though right, not on the livecd? :P
<daftykins> gregf_: they both act as completely separate installations. click the dash icon top left anyway and type gparted, it might be there arleady
<gregf_> daftykins: well nope not the live cd.
<cyford> cyford:  test
<gregf_> daftykins: both as in from the live CD and using the package manager?
<gregf_> both installations are different?
<daftykins> gregf_: ignore the theory behind package management and installs for now and just run gparted if it's there ;)
<gregf_> daftykins: done
<abhirup> what the best language if i want to develop apps for ubuntu????OR can i use html??is there  any future in  the developer world   if i know html/css/js ?
<daftykins> gregf_: so right click the 'linux-swap' partition and select 'swapoff' then right click again and select delete
<daftykins> gregf_: then right click delete the one we created at the end too (sda6)
<gregf_> this live CD thing is some kind of a layer of abstraction to me. i usually do a sudo spt-get install :/
<daftykins> a live environment is a totally in-RAM temporary session
<gregf_> daftykins: one at the end? the 20 gig one?
<daftykins> software in there will only be what's available in the live session
<daftykins> gregf_: yep
<abhirup> what the best language if i want to develop apps for ubuntu????OR can i use html??is there  any future in  the developer world   if i know html/css/js ?
<gregf_> daftykins: done
<daftykins> gregf_: then delete the extended one also
<gregf_> daftykins: wont mess things up right :/
<daftykins> gregf_: nope
<daftykins> gregf_: so now there should only be two entries in the list, sda1 and unallocated.
<gregf_> daftykins: the delete option is greyed out
<daftykins> for which?
<gregf_> daftykins: for the extended one
<gregf_> should i turn swap off?
<daftykins> did you not already...
<satan_> its been an hour now
<satan_> and flash hasnt uninstalled
<daftykins> gregf_: delete sda6, turn swap off, delete swap (sda5), delete extended
<CrazyGangster> !spam
<satan_> it says progress window that searching is cancelling
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<satan_> but it dosnt
<satan_> how do i stop searching
<satan_> in the ubuntu software center ..it says ..in the progress tab
<abhirup> ok than you.......can u plz suggest me some cool  things to customize my ubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> gregf_: you may have to click the green tick to apply the changes after deleting the two partitions, but prior to deleting extended
<satan_> that searching i cancelling but till that dosnt happen...i cant install or do anything else
<gregf_> daftykins: yeah, was wondering if i had to do that after deleting the 20 g partition
<satan_> well there is the ability to use a OpenGL desktop manager
<daftykins> gregf_: alright, down to just sda1 and unallocated now? :)
<daftykins> gregf_: ...
<jjavaholic> what app can I use to a write an Audio CD?
<daftykins> brasero
<pxlvision> hey abhirup
<pxlvision> new to ubuntu too?
<NET||abuse> hi folks, anyone ever seen a wireless mouse you can recharge from your laptops usb
<tmmunq> nope. even hard to find cradles now
<NET||abuse> i was thinking a flexible usb to microusb connector on the front of the mouse so you can connect and disconnect the cable from the mouse but also use the mouse while it's pluggedin.
<satan_> why would you need that ?
<NET||abuse> so i can have a portable mouse i dont need to return to a basestation to keep using.
<satan_> just get rechargable batteries
<satan_> i dont know if such a mouse exist ..i havnt seen one myself
<NET||abuse> so a standard phone microusb charger cable, or a more flexible one, just lets the mouse behave like a regular cabled mouse while charging, but then a nice simple wireless mouse otherwise.
<daftykins> NET||abuse: i have this logitech anywhere MX dark field job, a pair of AA's last forever in it
<satan_> maybe in china or japan
<NET||abuse> daftykins: yeh, i have a logitech with the dock at home, not surif it's the darkfield one at all though
<NET||abuse> about 6 years old that mouse
<NET||abuse> but it recharges in the cradle so it's handy
<satan_> best bet ...look for a chinese electronic store
<satan_> they have all sorts of weird things and usefull ones i bet
<satan_> hmm funny ...
<satan_> i downloaded an mp3 file and now even that wont play
<amireldor> satan_: try ogg
<amireldor> satan_: and this nickname is very inappropriate. I'll report to you the admins if you don't follow the Ubuntu CoC
<yeuri> does ubuntu maverick still have packages in its repo even though its out of date ?
 * amireldor why is it so quiet here? my account was hacked and now i'm here
<gordonjcp> amireldor: friday teatime, everyone's in the pub
<daftykins> yeuri: i would expect its' packages have been removed
<amireldor> amireldor: I Come From The Future UTC+2 sir
<amireldor> whoa
<amireldor> gordonjcp: &&&&
<ophuk> in bash if I have a variable called passwd and I wanted to pass passwd to a command with expect/send but the passwd variable contains a $ in it so it's complaining it cant define the last part after the $ - how do I fix this?
<daftykins> ophuk: at a guess... i'd talk to #bash
<gordonjcp> amireldor: :-)
<ophuk> daftykins: I'm in there as well and just asked it. Though they can be a bit slow at answering questions at times due to less people. Figured somebody might know in here -  might also try #redhat
<gregf_> daftkins: you still around?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> ah-har netsplit over XD
<gregf_> daftkins: the irc server went down :/
<daftykins> gregf_: sooo, two items in the list now? :)
<gregf_> daftykins: :)
<amireldor> gordonjcp: i'm 24/7 like that :-(
<gregf_> daftykins: what do i do next :/
<daftykins> gregf_: just sda1 and unallocated right now, yes?
<gregf_> yep
<daftykins> gregf_: so now, right click on sda1 and select resize/move
<amireldor> I got 13.10 and my root account has been compromised
<gregf_> daftykins: ok, i did that and added the extended with swap :/
<amireldor> I think I gave it a password before a few days
<daftykins> gregf_: in the window that opens, drag the right hand end of sda1 in the little graphic until there's 1024MB left free at the end
<gregf_> daftykins: i've completed that part :/. resized and added the rest
<amireldor> can anybody please tell me my IP?
<amireldor> so iwon't need to call the poolice/ (Police.)
<daftykins> gregf_: you left a gap for swap though yes?
<amireldor> It's static.
<daftykins> amireldor: why do you think root is compromised? root doesn't have a password as default
<gregf_> daftykins: yeah, 1 gig
<gregf_> daftykins: mysql does_not start now :/
<glitsj16> yeuri: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com should still have them
<daftykins> gregf_: you didn't reboot into the install did you? :(
<gregf_> daftykins:nope
<gregf_> daftykins: when does the user get to see that screen : try ununtu/install ubuntu?
<gregf_> daftykins: that itself confuses me, as i've installed ubuntu :/
<daftykins> gregf_: on a physical install to the hard disk it never exists.
<gregf_> daftykins: i've done a physical install to disk :/
<daftykins> gregf_: ok let's focus on the task at hand because i need to be somewhere
<gregf_> daftykins: sure
<daftykins> gregf_: yes but you're in a temporary live session running in RAM right now
<bekks> gregf_: then take out the cdrom/usb install medium.
<daftykins> bekks ugh do not interrupt this one :P
<daftykins> men at work!
<daftykins> gregf_: so right click in the unallocated and create a new extended partition
<bekks> kk ;)
<amireldor> daftykins
<amireldor> daftykins: ok
<amireldor> I got your nicnkame. I'm not sure if Xubuntu or Debian
<gregf_> daftykins: done, i've created the extended with swap and allocated 1 gig
<amireldor> and I might have done sudo su
<daftykins> gregf_: turned it on also?
<gregf_> daftykins: do i now reboot?
<daftykins> no no no
<daftykins> not yet :D
<gregf_> daftykins: turn swap on?
<daftykins> yep
<gregf_> one sec
<daftykins> gregf_: then make sure everything's applied and happy in gparted before closing it.
<amireldor> daftykins: sudo passwd
<gregf_> daftykins: ok, sure
<daftykins> amireldor: ok, ignoring my first question of why would you do that - do you think you're compromised because you try to switch to it but the password is 'wrong' ?
<daftykins> gregf_: now go to a terminal window and type "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<daftykins> gregf_: that should complete without returning anything at all, yes?
<gregf_> daftykins: yep
<amireldor> daftykins: yes, I try to do recovery console mode and can't get to root. I don't want to call my 100 which is 911 in the +1
<amireldor> daftykins: neither my regular user AMIR
<daftykins> gregf_: good good. now type "blkid" and copy the UUID from between the "'s next to /dev/sda5 which will have "TYPE="swap" " written beside it
<amireldor> (not caps)
<bekks> amireldor: root has no password set. even in recovery mode, and you dont need a root password at all, in recovery mode.
<daftykins> bekks: see the bit where he ran sudo passwd :'(
<jarope> hi package manage gurus about this evening
<CatKiller> Hi there! Using openssl on Ubuntu, is it possible to use a single openssl.cnf file to setup multiple CAs? I know it's technically not completely a Ubuntu question but not sure where else to ask
<daftykins> jarope: just ask the question
<bekks> daftykins: Then root has a password, but he still doesnt need it. :)
<amireldor> daftykins: bekks: yes. I live in UTC+2 and I am afraid of MITM attacks.
<amireldor> maybe i f i reconnect
<daftykins> lol.
<amireldor> and you see i have the same IP
<amireldor> i'm serious!
<amireldor> Wait wait wait wait
<daftykins> gregf_: how's it going?
<amireldor> is this crazy time again?
<bekks> amireldor: read more and write less? MITM have nothing to do with your root password and the recovery mode at all.
<amireldor> coz it's friday?
<gregf_> bekks: are you the same becks from vbox :/
<gregf_> *bekks
<bekks> gregf_: Yes I am.
<gregf_> :)
<jarope> I have dependancy issues and apt-get install -f doesnt work
<amireldor> bekks: just a moment let me draw it
<amireldor> on a paper :)
<daftykins> yay artwork
<bekks> amireldor: We dont need no paper at all.
<daftykins> gregf_: did you get the UUID?
<bekks> amireldor: Why did you set a root password at all?
<jarope> could someone help me figure this out
<Eagleman> Got this error when starting MySQL from an NFS share: http://lpaste.net/564068375790092288
<amireldor> bekks: coz i'm an Idiot? I don't know I was high :)
<daftykins> jarope: paste the output and maybe someone will have an idea where to start
<Eagleman> Is it safe to mount the nfs share with nolock?
<jarope> disabled all the extra ppa's and tried again
<jarope> cool daftykins
<daftykins> jarope: with paste.ubuntu.com of course
<bekks> amireldor: And whats the exact problem now with your recovery mode?
<jarope> was just checking where daftykins thanks
<daftykins> gregf_: i'm running out of time here so if you could speed things up it'd be much appreciated else i must leave
<bekks> Eagleman: No, it is not.
<gregf_> daftykins: i got the id, what should i do next?
<amireldor> bekks: i'm not on XP with webchat. Does that qualify for "ubuntu laptop needs to be reformatted"?
<Eagleman> bekks how can i fix this issue then?
<jarope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7011758/
<amireldor> i got my pen and paper now (20AM long day)
<jarope> there you go!
<amireldor> *FM
<daftykins> gregf_: make sure it's copied and in your clipboard, then type "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab"
<amireldor> *PM
<daftykins> gregf_: within that file, you need to replace the existing /dev/sda5 swap UUID with the one you just copied
<amireldor> bekks: i'm NOW* on Woe32\
<bekks> amireldor: No. You are saying things without any relation to each other, and you are not answering the question people asking. So I am afraid, I will rest your case.
<amireldor> on a diff machine
<daftykins> gregf_: then hit ctrl+x, y, enter to save it, sound good?
<gregf_> daftykins: i dont see swap in there :/ <== sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gregf_> bah sorry
<bekks> amireldor: And PLEASE, do NOT use enter as a punctuation sign.
<gregf_> daftykins: one sec
<amireldor> bekks: I never do, I'm a LoCo Lead. Thanks, bbsoon
<bekks> amireldor: Well, I am wondering how you got that lead then. Honestly.
<gregf_> daftykins: blkid returns this: /dev/sr0: LABEL="Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS amd64" TYPE="iso9660"
<daftykins> gregf_: nothing for /dev/sda5 ?
<jarope> So I have followed as many guides to solve this as I could find but still cant shift the package error
<gregf_> daftykins: nope :
<jarope> currently unity is broken - due to elementary desktop - but gnome cant complete install
<daftykins> gregf_: try "sudo blkid" to see if it makes any difference
<amireldor> bekks: i can give you the full story in private
<bekks> amireldor: I am not interested.
<amireldor> bekks: thank you. see you l8r when i take my drugs
<jjavaholic> how long should I expect Brasero to be normalizing tracks for a full 700Mb audio track?
<bekks> amireldor: I fear that, too.
<path0gen> druuuugs
<gregf_> daftykins: http://postimg.org/image/ldaeqfg1p/feb8f40d/
<amireldor> bekks: I fear that as much as you do!
<amireldor> bekks they make me t ake it :(
<gregf_> daftykins: yeah, i need to run it as root :/
<daftykins> gregf_: close gparted and run it again
<Jebus> How do I make my normal account root not using sudo -s i want it to be completely root
<gregf_> its there now
<bekks> amireldor: It has nothing to do with Ubuntu, and thus is offtopic in here.
<gregf_> daftykins: so sda5 huh?
<daftykins> gregf_: oh ok, so copy the UUID of /dev/sda5 the swap partition into your clipboard, then type "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab"
<bekks> Jebus: Using sudo -s, you are full root, in fact.
<bekks> !root | Jebus
<ubottu> Jebus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gregf_> daftykins: ok, i prefer vim :/
<daftykins> gregf_: well whichever text editor, just update the UUID for /dev/sda5 :P
<gregf_> daftykins: done
<gregf_> daftykins: now i get you :)
<daftykins> gregf_: save and quit your editor, type "sudo umount /mnt" then reboot
<gregf_> daftkins: done
<Jebus> bekks, will the commands in that link allow me to login as root
<gregf_> daftykins: do i now reboot?
<gregf_> ah ok
<bekks> Jebus: Why do you want to login as root, after having read the article given?
<Jebus> bekks That I do not know
<gregf_> daftykins: thats it ?
<daftykins> gregf_: yep you should now have the full disk space at your disposal. confirm with 'df -h'
<gregf_> daftykins: yay!. its there
<daftykins> right i gotta run :) enjoy!
<gregf_> daftykins the swap space one in fstab, is that needed as well :/. wont creating a new swap partition change the fstab entry?
<gregf_> daftykins: Thanks very much indeed! you take care!
<daftykins> gregf_: lol. that's why we edited the UUID to update it to refer to the newly recreated partition instead of the old deleted one
<gregf_> daftykins: yeah, never knew i had to do it manually :/
<gregf_> cuz the first time i create the swap partition, i never made an entry manually, but good to know :)
<gregf_> *created
<ePax> I have thinkpad and light on thinkpad logo is not on. And i can not change it with echo "on" > /proc/acpi/ibm/light
<daftykins> gregf_: the installer would've created it
<daftykins> ePax: i've got to be honest, in the grand scheme of issues i don't think a logo light being on is a MAJOR issue ;)
<gregf_> daftykins: hmm, ok. perfect. as i specific it on installation. never used gparted there :/
<gregf_> *specified
<ePax> daftykins, Its not major issue but i would like it ot work :D
<daftykins> gregf_: you're a new user i take it? :)
<gregf_> daftykins: nope :) i've been using ubuntu for quite some time. just that i'm a dev guy and never had to do this space allocation myself :/
<daftykins> ah ok. anyway ttfn!
<gregf_> hey sure, thanks again!
<antagomir> just installed ubuntu 14.04 on HP Folio Elitebook. According to screen texts the installation was successful. When I reboot, I get the text that tells I should install operating system (although I thought I just installed it already). Any tips what might go wrong?
<Jordan_U> antagomir: #ubuntu+1 for Ubuntu 14.04.
<yash069> antagomir: how did u install it ?
<yash069> usb ?
<yash069> antagomir: did u change boot order after install ?
<Jebus> bekks I read the article twice now and I don't that many downfalls
<amireldor> is my ip hidden?
<llutz> !ot | amireldor
<ubottu> amireldor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> amireldor, no, not standard.
<antagomir> yash069 i didnt, so if this might be the problem then i should try asap
<amireldor> OerHeks: ok, then I know I'm registered. thank you
<OerHeks> amireldor, join #freenode to get a cloak
<amireldor> amireldor: I do not require a clock :)
<yash069> if u installed using usb u might have change boot order
<amireldor> OerHeks: I will now write ym full problem and someone will help my war-fatigued problem
<antagomir> yash069 i installed using DVD via USB
<yash069> did u change boot order ?
<antagomir> no
<Jordan_U> antagomir: Please install a supported version of Ubuntu or ask in #ubuntu+1 only.
<yash069> then u might have not installed grub
<antagomir> yash069 ok
<bekks> Jebus: Basically there is no reason for setting a root pssword - it only introduces more downsided than benefits.
<antagomir> Jordan_U right, tnx]
<Jordan_U> antagomir: You're welcome.
<Jebus> Well I am not enabling it
<jarope> how do I fix a broken package issue please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7011758/
<Jebus> Thank you bekks
<Jebus> bekks is there anyway to run sudo and it not ask for your password everytime
<amireldor> bekks: #ubuntu-offtopic are just making fun at me :q
<amireldor> it's still not shabbat where I come from
<yash069> bekks: what the problem with setting up root pass ?
<bekks> !root | yash069
<ubottu> yash069: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ZeloZelos> use sudo su for terminal session to only ask for the password 1 time, then you no longer need the sudo command at all
<compdoc> I was also told there was no spoon, and look at how that movie turned out...
<yash069> bekks: u know without root password people can change user account password via ubuntu recovery ?
<bekks> yash069: Sure. Everyone with physical access can do that.
<Jebus> is there anyway to run sudo and it not ask for your password everytime
<bekks> !sudo | Jebus
<ubottu> Jebus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yash069> doesnt setting root pass help prevent people to get into recovery ?
<bekks> yash069: No.
<issphp> Hello, how do you pass a command to another command from the terminal (or python script), for example: kill -9 pidof(sh)
<pranith__> Noskcaj, hey... any update on using the latest global for Ubuntu 14.04?
<issphp> or kill -9 pidof(firefox)
<cyford> wow it took  installing Icedtea Java Plugin   to get java to work with my firefox
<Noskcaj> pranith__, What was the responce we got from debian last time?
<yash069> issphp: do u mean redirecting output ?
<issphp> yash069: yup
<pranith__> Noskcaj, the debian upstream maintainer is not happy with GNU global developer...
<Fevix> Are there any simple performance tweaks that won't wreck the computer in 13.10? The system only has 2GB memory and it's really chuggung.
<llutz> issphp: cmd $(othercmd)
<pranith__> he asked me to send a patch to fix the global in debian
<yash069> issphp, use pipe ( | )
<pranith__> can we bypass debian and have latest global in ubuntu?
<yash069> !pipe | issphp
<ZeloZelos> Fevix, you could try a different windows manager like xfce
<yash069> lol
<bgardner> issphp: For Python scripts, see subprocess.Popen() ... and see also ##python, rather than #ubuntu
<Noskcaj> pranith__, Possibly. Ask in -devel if anyone will update it for you?
<issphp> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7011967/
<pranith__> ok
<kingplusplus> please how do i set sound for xbuntu
<Noskcaj> also, was the patch request sent?
<pranith__> Noskcaj, I packaged it and have it in a PPA
<llutz> issphp: man pidof
<pranith__> you suggested to make some changes which I did not get around to
<issphp> llutz: oh my bad
<issphp> llutz: the () confused me :P
<pranith__> Noskcaj, patching the global in debian is not worth it IMHO
<pranith__> it is a 6 year old release last updated in 2008
<Fevix> Anything else? Like, a system tweak or anything?
<pranith__> too many changes have been made upstream
<llutz> issphp: easier to use "pkill firefox"
<issphp> llutz: or killall firefox, i know but i just wanted to know how :P
<Noskcaj> pranith__, Get either a bzr branch or a debdiff of new version and someone might be able to upload it
<issphp> Also, i tried to look it on google but i didnt find the answer.. how do you actually get a list of all running executables files in the system.. "ps" command shows scripts and stuff and i need only executables files .. like files that written in C/C++
<pranith__> Noskcaj, debdiff is out of the question because of the number of changes... have to do it like a new package
<Noskcaj> pranith__, Edit the debdiff so it's just the changes in the debian/ folder
<pranith__> ok, will give it a try
<Noskcaj> pranith__, Making a bzr branch wouldn't be that hard though would it?
<notebook> any channel on ansys related discussions please
<notebook> can anyone guide me to ansys irc cannel
<Pici> !alis | notebook
<ubottu> notebook: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pranith__> Noskcaj, naah. Should be easy using bzr-svn
<notebook> Pici: thankyou very much
<tcpsyn> Might anyone know what part of X is eating my pcspeaker beep? I can beep with the beep command, I can echo -e '\a' in a tty, but not within a gnome-terminal, or anywhere inside of X.
<tcpsyn> It's driving me crazy
<jhutchins> tcpsyn: What desktop are you running?
<tcpsyn> I know the pcspkr module is loaded, its not muted, xset b is on, and it works outside X... somethings eating it. I can also see the beep events, but no audible beep.
<tcpsyn> jhutchins: xfce
<jhutchins> tcpsyn: Don't suppose you know how to get the start menu back on the taskbar?
<tcpsyn> right click on it and add it back?
<tcpsyn> Ahh. The beep is playing through the line out.
<jhutchins> tcpsyn: INteresting.  I was going to suggest checking the mixer.
<tcpsyn> mixer seems unrelated. It is playing, it's just going through the line out and not the pcspkr
<jhutchins> tcpsyn: Start menu isn't listed as an adable item.
<jhutchins> tcpsyn: Oh, yeah, that's expected.
<tcpsyn> It's not what I want though
<tcpsyn> I want it to use the pc speaker
<jhutchins> tcpsyn: Not sure why.
<tcpsyn> jhutchins, if you get really stuck, you can delete ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-config-per-channel/xfce4-panel-settings.xml
<tcpsyn> and it'll recreate the defaults on next login.
<tcpsyn> but you should be able to find it in the available panel modules. It won't be called start menu though, it's not windows
<jarope> ok so it says my problem is over writing a file so I removed that and it still says it has the same problem
<jarope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7011758/
<jarope> i cant add dependancies because it will not finish the install
 * jarope going round in circles
<jarope> does anyone have a moment to help?
<ryanprior> I was messing with keyboard shortcuts and pressed Ctrl+P (don't try it!) which switched my display off. Pressing it again switched my display back on, and I went to the Google to find out why that happened. Turns out it's a hacky, non-disablable behavior of Compiz which improves compatabilities with certain laptops, and the bug to make it disable-able in the keyboard shortcuts menu is closed wontfix. Welp. Anyway, I found out you c
<ryanprior> But now whenver I log into that account on my computer, it switches my display off. And since I disabled ctrl+P, I can't switch it back on that way.
<tcpsyn> jarope: apt-get -f install?
<ryanprior> How do I fix my configuration?
<jarope> hi tcpsyn thqanks but nope
<jarope> I tried that and a bunch of other stuff
<tcpsyn> did you apt-get update to refresh the repos?
<jarope> tcpsyn, I tried apt-get clean and apt-get update
<jarope> tcpsyn, I removed the files in /var/cache/apt/archive manually and did it all again
<jarope> tcpsyn, I removed the file it was struggling to over write and still nope
<tcpsyn> that package could be bad in the repo. What are you actually trying to install?
<jarope> tcpsyn, a working desktop
<jarope> :D
<jarope> I tried the elementary desktop but then going back to unity found some issues
<jarope> window decoration was glitching, going transparent but only on Radiance and Ambiance
<Guest69039> HI! Im from argentina!! :D
<Guest69039> HI! Im from argentina!! :D
<jarope> Hola
<jarope> so tcpsyn trying to fix that cuased more issues and screwed unity up
<Guest69039> can anybody helpme with xubuntu? im new
<Guest69039> hola jarope
<tcpsyn> what I would do, is apt-get remove evolution evolution-data-server-online-accounts
<tcpsyn> and try to get them out
<tcpsyn> then reinstall them
<jarope> ok thanks tcpsyn will try it
<tcpsyn> dunno if that's gonna work, apt can be a pain in the ass like that
<ryanprior> When I log into my account, my display switches off and displays an error message saying "input signal out of range." I can log into a guest session fine. All the help on Google when I type in that error message assumes that the computer won't boot at all, and suggests a fix to Grub. But my problem is only with one user account. What do I do?
<jarope> tcpsyn, noe doesnt want to do anything
<jarope> same error
<Noor_egy> hello after i upgraded my ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 mysql not work at xammp
<OerHeks> !ampp
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<jhutchins> Guest75104: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<tcpsyn> jarope, you see why it's complaining?
<tcpsyn> jarope: line 21
<tcpsyn> in your paste
<jarope> yes tcpsyn so I tried making that write for all
<jarope> no help
<jarope> tcpsyn, then I deleted it still no good
<tcpsyn> nope, try uninstalling switchboard-plug-online-accounts
<jarope> cant as its still trying to install the otherone first
<jarope> tried that
<tcpsyn> thats why you gotta uninstall with dpkg and not apt
<jarope> ;D
<jarope> ooo
<jarope> ok
<tcpsyn> dpkg -r switchboard-plug-online-accounts
<thoraxe> is there something special to do to enable scp?  i am very new to ubuntu (mostly centos user)
<tcpsyn> thoraxe: you need to enable openssh
<tcpsyn> scp is part of ssh
<thoraxe> ssh already works
<thoraxe> scp gives me: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<tcpsyn> ssh works and scp doesn't?
<thoraxe> that's what i said, yes.
<jarope> tcpsyn, BOOM worked
<tcpsyn> jarope: word.
<jarope> cool must get to know dpkg more
<tcpsyn> not a lot to know
<tcpsyn> apt just wraps around it
<jarope> tcpsyn, thats how I understood it
<jarope> but obviously there are benefits to knowing more!
<tcpsyn> always
<jarope> right now to start working~!
<thoraxe> i don't even really see a way to disable it
<thoraxe> unless scp is a part of sftp, which i don't believe it is
<tcpsyn> if you ssh to the box, is scp available there?
<thoraxe> yes
<thoraxe> /usr/bin/scp
<tcpsyn> do you have openssh-client installed on the target host?
<tcpsyn> cant imagine why you wouldn't... but...
<thoraxe> openssh-client is already the newest version.
<tcpsyn> scp -vvv hostname
<tyler_d> pass it the ssh version in your scp command
<tcpsyn> see if that gives you more information
<thoraxe> tcpsyn: on the destination (ubuntu) system, on my source system?
<tcpsyn> from the client to the server
<tyler_d> thoraxe: and give us the exact command you are running
<thoraxe> hmm it appears scp works for non-root users
<tcpsyn> limits.conf
<tcpsyn> when weird shit like that happens, it's always limits.conf
<tcpsyn> or.... there's a nologin file too
<thoraxe> i can ssh in as root
<thoraxe> where is limits.conf ?
<tcpsyn> . /etc/security/limits.conf
<tcpsyn> etc/security
<jatt> never ever ssh as root
<tcpsyn> jatt, don't give bad advice for no reason
<tyler_d> jatt: your not my supervisor
<thoraxe> jatt: that is a fairly ridiculous and somewhat baseless tatement
<tcpsyn> ssh as root is fine.
<thoraxe> permitting ssh root login is not reasonably advised, but "never ever ssh as root" is silly
<Flannel> @comment 59954 Bot.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Flannel> oops.  Well, whatever.
<thoraxe> is there a rosetta stone for centos/EL -> ubuntu ?
<tcpsyn> thoraxe, do you have PermitRootLogin no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<thoraxe> tcpsyn: no, permitrootlogin is absent from sshd_config
<thoraxe> and if it was set to no, i wouldn't be able to ssh as root.
<tyler_d> default is no
<thoraxe> tyler_d: then this system is configured bizarrely.
<llutz> tyler_d: ubuntus default is yes (even withthe disabled root-account)
<tyler_d> well that's an excellent in(security) feature
<tyler_d> we shall call it, feature rich
<llutz> yep, they argue "well there is no root-password/key, so what..."
<tyler_d> but when I go ahead and change my root pw cause I'm jive like that
<tyler_d> shabam...
<Flannel> tyler_d: You don't "change it", you "set it", but yes, your comment is valid.
<llutz> tyler_d: you#re not supposed to do so (next argument...)
<llutz> tyler_d: security by obscurity
<tyler_d> oh but I did, because I can... and as previously stated... I'm jive like that
<tyler_d> long time Flannel :)
<larsemil> hi. i used a ppa to get newer versions of xbmc.
<larsemil> now i wanted to downgrade so i removed ppas and did apt-get update.
<larsemil> when i try to install xbmc it fails because the xbmc-bin the system acceses is to new.
<larsemil> i have tried to ppa-purge, apt-cache clear, and apt-add-repository -r
<larsemil> but still same problem
<OerHeks> larsemil, add that PPA again, and use PPA purge to roll back
<larsemil> OerHeks: will try
<larsemil> OerHeks: seems no luck
<larsemil> maybe now
<OerHeks> larsemil, i would remove xbmc complete, and then reinstall without ppa
<larsemil> OerHeks: thanks. now it worked.
<OerHeks> larsemil, have fun :-)
<guest5691203> hello
<guest5691203> the sound preferences dialog in ubuntu has a "Output" tab where you can choose through which output you want to play sound
<guest5691203> anyone here who know how to do that in lubuntu? i tried installing pulseaudio + pulseaudio volume control (pavucontrol). but i don't see where and how this setting could be achieved from within pavucontrol
<guest5691203> is there any way to do it via pavucontrol? or can the ubuntu sound preferences app be installes in lubuntu?
<guest5691203> installed
<Beldar> guest5691203, These guest names are a pain use a real nick, one option, http://askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences
<styks1987> I am having an issue where someone cannot access our server. I checked my IP tables and it does not appear to have any ips restricted. Does anyone else know where I should look?
<peppo> hi! I'm on Z77/NVIDIA GTX 680, and no nvidia drivers are showing up in the restricted drivers tab, and installing "nvidia-current" (from stock or edgers ppa) results in broken X. nvidia module couldn't be loaded... advice? I've not found anything on Google citing similar problems
<Beldar> peppo, YOu probably had the correct drivers installed to begin with, was everything working?
<peppo> Beldar, nouveau. They are horrible
<peppo> performance is abysmal
<peppo> 2D.
<peppo> I've not even attempted anything 3d
<Beldar> peppo, Ah, helps for us to know that.
<LubuntuAudioOutp> Beldar: thx. nick changed. i came up with that page myself and already tried pavucontrol and xfce4-mixer. can you tell me where i can choose the default output in pavucontrol and/or xfce4-mixer?
<Beldar> LubuntuAudioOutp, Thanks on the nick, I just googled your issue, not an area I'm up on.
<kingplusplus> how do i install java and eclipse in xubuntu
<rww> kingplusplus: 13.10, or some other version?
<rww> (of Ubuntu)
<kingplusplus> rww 13.10
<rww> kingplusplus: install the packages default-jdk and eclipse. e.g. at a commandline: sudo apt-get install default-jdk eclipse
<kingplusplus> rww thanks
<alejandr1> ilovepumopkin
<JonEdney> Has anyone run into any issues running  14.04 on Virtualbox?  I'm having problems getting things running after initial installation & reboot.
<Beldar> alejandr1, Do you have a support issue?
<Beldar> JonEdney, You were on the correct channel this is for releases T\try #vbox
<JonEdney> Thanks Beldar I didn't see the correction
<Beldar> no biggie it happens
<JonEdney> Yes, multi tasking is getting the best of me today.
<Beldar> ;)
<quem> since upgrading to 13.10, my scanner no longer works. any ideas?
<quem> i hope sane hasn't phased out support for it or something.
<Beldar> quem, You tried simple scan?
<quem> Beldar: yeah
<quem> Beldar: sane-find-scanner detects it, along with my webcam and bluetooth device.....
<Aossi> whats up people
<Beldar> quem, I suspect the no read is a config issue, have you checked the preferences?
<Beldar> Aossi, ubuntu support is up.
<quem> simple scan's preferences don't offer much.
<quem> i've tried xscan too, but it doesn't detect it either
<Aossi> Beldar: xD i know if it wasnt for this channels help id still be screwed on my ubuntu system
<Beldar> Aossi, The channels are valuable to many. ;)
<cx640> 123
<Aossi> indeed Beldar indeed
 * Aossi hugs his terminal
<LubuntuAudioOutp> Beldar: do you know what the ubuntu sound preferences is called? i'd like to install them in lubuntu
<streulma> hello, I have an SSD with 128GB, does I need swap? How much, 8GB (same as ram)?
<Beldar> LubuntuAudioOutp, Not really, you might check on the #lubuntu channel as well.
<Aossi> streulma: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Beldar> streulma, If you don;t want to hibernate I doubt you need a swap, depends on your memory use really.
<streulma> Aossi: I have a Macbook and want to install Ubuntu on it, I do repeatly 8GB swap, 30GB / and rest /home
<streulma> for Ubuntu installs
<jiffe98> alright, I tried adding ipv6 to one of my interfaces and something's messed up now, I can't get any traffic out including local network pings, I commented out the ipv6 lines and reboot but still broke
<Aossi> streulma: hrmmmm did you follow any of the turtorials they have online first??
<compdoc> streulma, some swap is always good
<jiffe98> this isn't a production machine but I'm curious what isn't working about it
<streulma> ah compdoc hello :)
<compdoc> half the ram is ok, or the whole amout
<streulma> so, 4GB is ok?
<compdoc> likely you'll never use any. hopefully
<crunch-choco> hi there, anyone tried 14.04? how unstable is it?
<Beldar> streulma, be sure to set up or use trim.
<Beldar> !14.04 | crunch-choco
<ubottu> crunch-choco: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<jiffe98> nevermind, after rebooting the NIC order seems to have changed so they were on the wrong vlan
<Beldar> crunch-choco, Not really an answerable question, general advice is don't use a development as your main install.
<crunch-choco> that's a wise advice Beldar, thanks :)
<francesco2> Guys I would like to ask how I should divide a partition for ubuntu if I wanna do manually ?
<Beldar> francesco2, From a live cd, can you define "divide a partition"?
<Beldar> done from a live cd rather
<francesco2> I am doing it from a USB
<Beldar> francesco2, Give us a screen shot of gparted, and define the end goal.
<Beldar> !screenshot | francesco2
<ubottu> francesco2: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<francesco2> I can't atm it is on another machine, the goal a normal desktop pc )
<Beldar> francesco2, Than define what I asked.
<Beldar> francesco2, "divide a partition" is a strange syn tax, not really enough detail
<Beldar> francesco2, Can we get on the machine you want to change from a live cd?
<francesco2> Beldar: it is a lenovo amd
<francesco2> pretty new machine
<francesco2> 2GB of RAM, 2 processors
<francesco2> 500GB HHD
<Beldar> francesco2, I have the feeling we are not communicating, is it a language issue?
<francesco2> mmm I dunno, didn't you ask me on what machine I want to install ubuntu?
<Beldar> francesco2, no, just if we could get on it on a live cd, see gparted and define divide partition.
<francesco2> I don't know what is gparted I put obuntu on a usb drive and I am trying to install it, ) sorry
<Beldar> francesco2, Does the divide the partition to create a unallocated for ubuntu to be installed in?
<Lihis> homo
<Beldar> francesco2, Does the divide the partition mean to create a unallocated for ubuntu to be installed in?
<francesco2> I need to know just how how memory I have to allocate for the swap, journal , ...
<francesco2> yes
<saitx_> hey there, i have a question, How to change the path of the default bookbarks in nautilus, for example i wanna change the path of the folder Documentes, i wan to set it to another partition, i just neet to know where can i do that thanks.
<Beldar> francesco2, If you have windows on the computer use its partitioner to resize the windows partitions creating a unallocated.
<francesco2> there is nothing on
<Beldar> francesco2, Did it have W8 perchance?
<francesco2> no
<francesco2> never had any OS on
<Beldar> francesco2, Is it a uefi/gpt
<saitx_> ???  How to change the path of the default bookbarks in nautilus, for example i wanna change the path of the folder Documentes, i wan to set it to another partition, i just neet to know where can i do that thanks.
<francesco2> I suppose :P
<OerHeks> saitx_, http://askubuntu.com/a/422345
<Beldar> francesco2, hmm, you suppose, are you familiar with a efi install?
<OerHeks> ctrl b = edit
<HappyPants> what?
<Beldar> !who | HappyPants
<ubottu> HappyPants: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HappyPants> ok :)
<francesco2> Beldar: I know only how to install ubuntu with  the normal ubuntu step by step installation
<Beldar> francesco2, Ah, well I still have no idea what your are doing, others may be able to decipher.
<Beldar> you*
<saitx_> 0erHeks thanks, that is what i need.
<saitx_> thanks
<OerHeks> saitx_, have fun :-)
<Jef91> where can I find a netinstall iso for 14.04?
<francesco2> Beldar: ok nothing thank you anyway )
<Beldar> Jef91, not available till release and the 14.04 channel is #ubuntu+1
<Jef91> Beldar, how about a minimal install ISO, no desktop preinstalled
<User321> I managed to install ubuntu but with secureboot disabled, it doesn't get past GRUB. Once I select ubuntu, all i get a ubuntu background colour and nothing
<User321> with secure boot enabled, it complains that keys can't be verified
<Beldar> User321, You can do a text boot to see what is going on. Have you tried a nomodeset or failsafe x boot?
<francesco2> when I finish to install it tell me: pxe-m0f exiting intel pxe rom operating system not found
<francesco2> :(
<Beldar> User321, I believe if you hit the esc key after choosing ubuntu it goes to text.
<User321> Beldar, I managed to get into recovery mode and then select normal mode which got me into text mode. Manage to login. Is there anything I can do here?
<riceandbeans> I have a question about some ubuntu magic
<Seveas> User321: check the X logs
<riceandbeans> vmware is moving away from using a windows client
<Beldar> User321, I would run the update/upgrade and check additional drivers.
<riceandbeans> they're moving to a web client
<riceandbeans> the web client is flash
<riceandbeans> it requires flash >= 11.5
<riceandbeans> adobe stopped linux support at 11.2
<Beldar> riceandbeans, and this relates to ubuntu how?
<Seveas> Beldar: you might find out if you let him finish the question :)
<riceandbeans> I have a coworker with ubuntu, and magically, the web client works out of the box on his system
<riceandbeans> how/why?
<Beldar> Seveas, keep it to yourself
<Seveas> riceandbeans: probably the check for 11.5 isn't that strict
<riceandbeans> are you using some proprietary binaries from windows wrapped into browser bundles?
<riceandbeans> Seveas: actually it is
<Akiva-Mobile> my file operations is stalling on a certain file, but working on others
<Seveas> riceandbeans: or he installed a windows browser and a windows version of flash with wine
<riceandbeans> Seveas: he didn't, he's running firefox, out of the box install
<Akiva-Mobile> the certain file is a zip, containing a build for ubuntu touch.
<OerHeks> riceandbeans, Chrome does use pepperflash 11.5 or something
<riceandbeans> the hell is pepperflash?
<Akiva-Mobile> it just stops at 292 mb, with 2 mb togo, and yah
<Seveas> riceandbeans: well, that's one google query away from finding out :)
<Seveas> Akiva-Mobile: what are you trying to do with it?
<Beldar> Akiva-Mobile, What are you doing with this image exactly?
<User321> Seveas, is it in /var/logs ?
<Seveas> User321: yeah /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually
<User321> Beldar, I can't find any drivers. Got an kernel upgrade. Will see if that helps.
<Beldar> User321, You check additional drivers?
<User321> Seveas, it says Fatal server error: (EE) no screens found (EE)
<User321> Seveas, before that line it says Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<Seveas> User321: there must be things above that, it's likely that loading the graphics driver failed. What kind of videocard do you have?
<MrQuist>  HIya guys, im sure there's some bash guru's here. Say i have a string "this is my very is own string" - Then how can i get the LAST part of the string, up to IS? so, in this example "own string". In this one; "this is a test string" -> a test string "what is the word is to you?" -> to you?
<User321> Seveas, is there a way for me to pastebin the log from CLI?
<User321> Beldar, doesn't apt-get update && upgrade cover that? Sorry not a proficient Linux user.
<UK_Spikey> hi all im having trouble installing ubuntu alongside W8, my livecd doesnt detect that I already have W8, I dunno how the partitions thing works its seems complicated
<Seveas> MrQuist: echo ${mystring##*is}
<riceandbeans> OerHeks: that was it exactly now that I look into it, I thought he was running firefox
<UK_Spikey> should I try 12.04 , would that detect that I have W8?
<alejandr1> kfdghgrhg,g;pth8h
<Seveas> User321: sudo apt-get install pastebinit :)
<Seveas> alejandr1: english please :)
<Beldar> User321, One would hope so, but there is a additional drivers area to show you what is available, and answer the question on the graphic hardware.
<riceandbeans> anyway, as on official debian user, I'd like to apologize to you guys for my distro bringing your distro into systemd
<Beldar> lol
<beandog> lol
<geirha> MrQuist: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/100 for more on string manipulation in bash
<Seveas> riceandbeans: no need to apologize. Systemd is awesome and the debian soap opera was hilariois :)
<riceandbeans> we had a good run
<User321> Seveas, cheers. Here is xorg log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7012718/
<riceandbeans> Seveas: soap opera?
<riceandbeans> it was a civil war of the GNUs
<riceandbeans> Seveas: beyond an unusable init client, it boiled down to the commercialization and corporate takeover of GNU/Linux by a singular entity, guiding the fate forever of open source, and redhat won...
<Seveas> User321: hmm, did you muck about with the X server config or video drivers? Or is this a fresh install?
<riceandbeans> Wayland, network-manager, udev, systemd
<riceandbeans> redhat won man
<Beldar> no one died, the US civil war had more american deaths than all wars after combined
<Seveas> riceandbeans: well, that's a discussion for another channel.
<Seveas> let's stick to support in here. No ranting.
<riceandbeans> worse still, some of that technology bleeds into BSDs too, it was more than just a disagreement of init systems, I'm just saying, it's a big deal
<sadbox> riceandbeans: Oh no, how dare redhat help to build a useable stack of software
<User321> Seveas, it is a new install. I used boot repair to fix the boot menu as windows managed to override initially.
<sadbox> riceandbeans: Go back to BSD, you silly goose
<Seveas> sadbox: riceandbeans: please no offtopic chatter here. Especially on subjects that can erupt into flamewars.
<Seveas> User321: but did it work before you did that?
<riceandbeans> sadbox: I've already begun migrating everything off linux after 10 years of debian
<riceandbeans> it was a good run, but linux as a viable, open source, desktop not corporately owned, is dead
<riceandbeans> have fun guys
<Seveas> riceandbeans: stop.
<User321> Seveas, ubuntu live cd won't boot with secure boot disabled. So I installed it, then swapped to legacy boot inorder to boot into ubuntu as windows overwritten the boot loader. Used Ubuntu boot repair to fix grub. Reboot again and flip to secure boot.
<User321> Seveas, so I initially installed with secure boot
<Seveas> User321: unfortunately I can't see any reason for any of this to break the X server and the log doesn't help me either. Sorry to be useless :(
<User321> Seveas, no worries. thank you. Secure boot is seriously a headache.
<User321> Seveas, is it possible to sign the ubuntu with a key?
<Seveas> User321: no idea, I use hardware that respects my freedom :)
<grout> seveas: like a mac?
<User321> Seveas, it is a laptop so there isn't a lot of choices. Just learned the hard way to never get a Toshiba laptop in the future. They are  a pain. On other hand hp laptop seems to better.
<Seveas> actually, mostly dell lately, as that's $work's laptop vendor of choice. The fact that it works perfectly with Ubuntu is a happy bonus :)
<Seveas> this one even came with Ubuntu preinstalled!
<User321> Seveas, Dell XPS laptop?
<Seveas> User321: E6230
<User321> Seveas, noted. HP isn't bad either. I also have a HP laptop. Envy 15. Came with windows 8 but was able to install ubuntu with no issues. I was able to switch off secure boot and fast boot with no issues.
<User321> Seveas, apt-get update && upgrade from CLI seems to have resolved the issue. After downloading and updating the linux kernel, ubuntu was able to boot.
<Miguel2706> Freenode is under DDoS attack :(
<lickalott> Gents, If I wanted to use the built in hardware virtualization whats the best front end software to use?
<mdev> kvm is pretty nice and comes built into distros now I believe
<mdev> is much more virtualized than say openvz
<phdp> I'm having a really hard time doing something very simple: changing the default font for Japanese to "AR PL UKai CN". It was the default font before I installed a bunch of new ones (that I really need), so there must be a way to set it as default. Googling only yielded this (http://askubuntu.com/questions/73721/how-do-i-change-the-default-chinese-font) but it's apparently depreciated. I tried simply adding the font in the sans-serif section of "/etc/fonts/conf.
<phdp> d/65-nonlatin.conf" but it does absolutely nothing (note: I'm using openbox with Lubuntu 13.10).
<svalorzen> \HELP
<svalorzen> ups
<Arw0r> heyo
<banks> how do i install a zip file?
<banks> unpack it i mean
<CarlFK> banks: unzip
<banks> CarlFK, yes
<CarlFK> banks: unzip is the command.  man        unzip - list, test and extract compressed files in a ZIP archive
<Beldar> banks, More details help, a zip needs extraction generally. What ever is in it did you check if in the ubuntu repos first?
<banks> Beldar, its the android app IDE, and yes i checked if it was in the software center and its not
<lickalott> mdev, i don't have it on this distro (12.04)  I only see a dummy type file in the software center.  Can i apt-get it?
<mdev> yeah i'm sure you can, google "how to install kvm ubuntu"
<mdev> not sure how indepth it is, if it's a single package or what
<mdev> I thought it was built into the kernel, guess not
<banks> i unzipped it,now i dont know where its installed, is there a default location for this kind of stuff?
<lickalott> how bout that, 2nd hit as soon as I typed kvm....lol
<yofun_> So....my server is kinda blocked from the outside. Only thing that works from the outside is apache (80) and ssh (22) my ICRM
<yofun_> My irc and other services aren't accessible from outside
<Beldar> !details | yofun_
<ubottu> yofun_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_zap_> Phil42:  hi phil, i'm here to report the result of my experiment with replacing grub by another version. so indeed uefi boot works with my other grub version.
<yofun_> What can I look at to figure this out?  It used to work. Nobody was in ssh went the server connections died
<yofun_> Nobody from outside can access anything but ssh and apache
<FuuqUmiist> heloo
<banks> Beldar, what is the default folder that zip files get installed?
<yofun_> And I have no idea where to start to look
<FuuqUmiist> how can you install FireFox ESR?
<yofun_> I run a Ubuntu server. And we run a few different services irc, apache, minecraft and so on. And it seems nobody can connect
<daftykins> yofun_: sounds like ufw is blocking some services
<Phil42> _zap_:  what did you have to do to make it work?
<Phil42> _zap_:  just use a newer version of grub?
<_1_Squidnationz> http://codes4free.net/?ref=29BpypU2b
<xmetal> wow ...didn't even meant to arrive in this room but nice to see it again
<xmetal> :)
<_1_Squidnationz> http://codes4free.net/?ref=29BpypU2b
<daftykins> _1_Squidnationz: no more links thanks
<yofun_> yofun@leonard:~$ sudo ufw status
<yofun_> Status: inactive
<yofun_> Not according to that
<daftykins> yofun_: iptables -L ?
<CarlFK1> yofun_: you can ssh in right? "My irc and other services aren't accessible from outside"  can you connect locally?   (even just telnet localhost 6667)
<yofun_> Yes I can connect locally
<yofun_> Inside LAN
<daftykins> yofun_: so - you do actually have ports forwarded?
<CarlFK> yofun_: what do you mean "Inside LAN" ?
<yofun_> Yes
<yofun_> Inside the network
<dgarstang> Where can I get ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso from? it's been replaced by ubuntu-12.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<yofun_> Out of nowhere my bots died and most connectons died
<daftykins> dgarstang: why do you want to go back?
<dgarstang> daftykins: cuz that's what we're currently using
<IdleOne> dgarstang: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/
<CarlFK> yofun_: your description of your problem doesn't sound consistent with .. um.. other things you say
<yofun_> CarlFK: ?
<CarlFK> yofun_: "My irc and other services aren't accessible from outside "  are you running an irc server?
<blind> hey i have a weird issue. i'm have this weird package and it looks like it's coded to remove some programs when it's removed with apt-get remove.. i want to keep these programs.. is there a file i can edit to tell it to not remove X packages?
<yofun_> It seems all connections incoming and outgoing just died. Like irc won't let you connect and none of my bots connect to their other places
<Seveas> blind: if you remove a package, all packages that depend on it will be removed too. So likely your 'weird' package is needed by the ones you want to keep. So keep it :)
<kimgonill> clear
<CarlFK> yofun_: " irc won't let you connect"  where is the client, where is the server?
<delt> hello
<delt> what's a good DVD player for *buntu?
<delt> mplayer /dev/sr0 "kind of" works....
<daftykins> delt: VLC perhaps
<yofun_> CarlFK: client is in LA,  server is in tx
<yofun_> But nobody can connect
<yofun_> Unless they are local
<delt> daftykins: thanks for your advice
<blind> Seveas: it's not.. it's like a safeguard or something. it was preloaded and i need to update virtualbox and it wants to remove out proprietary packages that i can't replace
<delt> daftykins: installing now.... i promise i won't hold you personally responsible if it doesn't work :D
<daftykins> blind: rather than talk in theoretical terms, why don't you pastebin the output of trying to remove said package to share?
<daftykins> delt: good good, 'cause i've never used it in my life \o/
<delt> :D
<daftykins> i just know how popular it is
<Seveas> bli	bli	[1;3C[1;3D[1;3D[1;3C[1;3D[1;3D[1;3C[D
<CarlFK> yofunto_:  if you can connect to the sever on lan the sever is on, but not from la, the server is probably fine but the routing between the two is messed up.
<Guest37067> hey all. i'm running a do-dist-upgrade and i just hit the 'config file has been modified' option. i hit 'd' to look at the diff, but couldn't exit. i tried ctrl+z and now i'm at a weird tabbing prompt. fg lists no job. any ideas?
<Seveas> blind: ok, pastebin the command you're running and its full output.
<Seveas> and ignore the keyboard mashing above, my computer was being wonky :)
<yofun_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JRjNKaAj
<yofun_> CarlFK: its not only me. Its everyone
<yofun_> All the users
<CarlFK> yofun_: that would happen if the routing is messed up
<Beldar> Guest37067, try esc
<CarlFK> yofun_: what connects the lan to the internet?
<delt> this is weird, mplayer gives me only video / no sound, and vlc gives me only audio / no video
<Guest37067> Beldar, i tried esc :(
<yofun_> The only services I can access is apache2 and ssh
<yofun_> From outside
<yofun_> (considering I am outside)
<yofun_> I can ssh and use telnet to whatever
<yofun_> And it works
<yofun_> Ssh does
<yofun_> Anyways I think its a system issue
<yofun_> Ufw is disabled already
<yofun_> And my iptables are http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JRjNKaAj
<Guest37067> ctrl+c, the lot. i reckon i've ended up killing the upgrade mid way through
<Guest37067> is there a way to get an upgrade to pick up where it left off?
<Seveas> Guest37067: dpkg --configure -a && apt-get -f install && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> though you may need to run that a few times
<CarlFK> yofun_: oh right.. you can ssh in.  what do you mean "and use telnet to whatever" ?
<yofun_> I can ssh in and type telnet localhost 6667
<yofun_> Etc
<Seveas> yofun_: well there you go, your firewall is blocking all but a select list of services that do not include irc or other things you're complaining about
<Seveas> yofun_: pastebin output of iptables -L -v -n
<Guest37067> Sevas: right, returns 'database is locked by another process'. guess that means the upgrade is still running in the other terminal
<Seveas> the -v is critical, as I don't believe rule 2 in INPUT
<Seveas> Guest37067: yup
<Seveas> Guest37067: ig you merely hit ^Z, use fg to bring the upgrade process back
<Arw0r> anyone knows a good access database software to work on ubuntu ?
<Seveas> ah you tried that. did you try it in the same terminal as where you "killed" it?
<sardior> Ubuntu 13.10, AMD64 Toshiba, broken screen on laptop so am using crt monitor for display. Works fine until someone logs out, then reverts to the broken screen and won't come back. Have to shut down with power button press to restart the computer. Help.
<Guest37067> Severas yeah, i tried that. reckons there isn't a job
<Seveas> it only work in the same terminal as where you hit ^Z
<sardior> worked fine until update.
<Guest37067> yeah. it's a bit tricky though. the prompt in that terminal is, err, weird. like, it doesn't show what you're typing
<Seveas> Guest37067: use "reset"
<Seveas> (the command, don't reset your PC :P)
<din> ctrl+l works too
<Seveas> din: not always
<din> think that just clears it
<qin> sardior: hit dash, type display, run Displays, and set as you want it (swith off laptop sceen?)
<din> reset is best
<Seveas> qin: that doesn't work from the login screen :)
<kutzu> i have a network card with 4 ports, each with a unique MAC and IP. i connect two ports to the network but according to a Windows machine's ARP on the network, both of them have identical MAC. i have /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/arp_filter set to 1. does anyone know why?
<Seveas> sardior: try with the lid closed (so you'll need an external keyboard too :)
<CarlFK> Seveas: re: yofun_ says things will connect from the lan, so I am guessing there is a firewall between the lan and the rest of the Net
<Tarax> I don't have any sound through HDMI even though I chose it in sound settings
<sardior> Displays are set right. Checked that first. Don't think the Toshiba will work with the lid closed, goes into sleep mode.
<Guest37067> Seveas reset works to get back to working terminal, thanks. turns out there aren't any jobs though
<qin> Seveas: "untill someones logs out..." I have always thought that Ubuntu using mirror display by default
<Seveas> CarlFK: and I'm thinking that line 2 might explain it (-i eth0 to accept all from the lan for instance), but that doesn't show up without -v
<sardior> I am using external keyboard and mouse.
<yofun_> http://pastebin.com/bU6NaSqk
<Seveas> Guest37067: ps aux | grep 'dpkg\|apt'
<yofun_> Seveas:  And CarlFK
<abaday> is it possible to download a no window VLC mediaplayer?
<daftykins> 'no window' = ?
<abaday> no xwindow*
<xangua> mplayer¿
<yofun_> It can't be the Router we have it configured for a wild card forwarding
<Seveas> yofun_: yup, your firewall is blocking it all.
<delt> HappyPants: your pants are pointing
<Seveas> you have a DROP policy on the INPUT chain with ACCEPT rules only for web, mail, ping and localhost traffic
<User3> question about mplayer: does it maintain the library automatically?
<Seveas> and ssh
<HappyPants> @delt, what ????????
<sardior> It was set on 12.10 with laptop disabled and only using CRT. Now it works on startup correctly, but when someone logs out it goes back to the laptop display with side by side setting and mouse able to move between the two screens.
<Tarax> I don't have any sound through HDMI even though I chose it in sound settings, how can i make it work?
<Seveas> Tarax: by also using it for displaying
<abaday> im streamin videos from my ubuntu server, and the subtitles are messed up on my TV, but when I play it on my PC using VLC everything is fine. So maybe if I install VLC on my server, the streaming quality will be better?
<qin> abaday: cvlc, package vlc-nox
<Guest37067> Seveas http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013161/
<abaday> qin: do you think it will help for streaming to the tv?
<yofun_> Seveas: command to fix? I doesn't make sense because no roots were on when it went down
<yofun_> I guess it could be iredmail.....
<Tarax> Seveas:  what do you mean? I've chosen HDMI on TV, I have the same picture as on monitor
<yofun_> Seveas: what's the command to accept all connections and ports etc
<Seveas> yofun_: if you don't want iptables to block anything: sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && sudo iptables  -F INPUT
<qin> abaday: videolan do pretty much anything. as do mplayer
<Beldar> !tab | HappyPants
<ubottu> HappyPants: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abaday> qin: do I have to specify in some config that the server should use VLC for streaming?
<Seveas> Tarax: oh :( Well that was the only useful information I have about this. Hopefully someone else in here knows more!
<qin> abaday: what server?
<Tarax> Seveas: ok
<abaday> qin: Im streaming from my ubuntu server to my TV
<abaday> I use plex
<yofun_> Seveas: thank you!!
<Guest37067> Seveas so do you reckon i should just kill that process?
<sardior> ok... I guess I'll sudo gedit and see what I can find in the config files in /etc. bye
<Seveas> Guest37067: no. I reckon you should run ps auxf and pastebin its output :)
<Bj007pro> Hello
<Seveas> Guest37067: more than likely there is a child process that you can kill. That'll still break the upgrade but not as disastrously
<HappyPants> hello
<Bj007pro> Can someone tell me what is Ubuntu
<Seveas> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Bj007pro> thats what I thought it was,
<Bj007pro> thank you
<qin> abaday: no clue, plex support would be better place
<Guest37067> Seveas thanks :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013177/
<Bj007pro> is there a little something that you can download
<Seveas> Guest37067: ooh crap, truncated output. Try this: ps auxf | cat
<Bj007pro> that opens a window that show linux on it?
<Beldar> Bj007pro, http://www.ubuntu.com download the iso
<Bj007pro> and how can I make that bootable?
<Bj007pro> I don't buy DVD ROms
<Seveas> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Beldar> Bj007pro, burn it to a dvd or usb a usb loader
<Seveas> (as you can see, you're not the first with this question :))
<Bj007pro> :)
<Bj007pro> ')
<Guest37067> Seveas ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013199/
<Seveas> Guest37067: ok, look at line 209-212 of that paste, that's the upgrader running
<Seveas> by killing the 'pager' process, you will make the install of one package fail, but the rest should continue. So sudo kill 13685
<Seveas> Guest37067: and keep an eye on that part of the process tree  with ps auxf | grep -A10 ubuntu-release-upgrader
<Seveas> Guest37067: if it hangs again, on pager, kill it again. If it hangs on something else: pastebin and yell
<Guest37067> Seveas yep, tht got back the diff message, but then dropped straight back to th prompt
<thoraxe> is there a way with upstart to do something like "chkconfig --list"?
<Seveas> Guest37067: so it's progressing now?
<usr13> thoraxe: service --status-all
<usr13> thoraxe: Is that what you are looking for?
<Seveas> thoraxe: or initctl list
<Guest37067> nope
<Seveas> Guest37067: k, run that last ps command again and pastebin output
<thoraxe> i want to see a list of what services are enabled or disabled in what runlevels
<thoraxe> chkconfig serves that purpose and can also be used to define which runlevels a service runs (or not). for example "chkconfig httpd 345 on" or similar
<Seveas> thoraxe: runlevels are an outdated concept. Upstart and systemd don't use them.
<daftykins> ubuntu doesn't use runlevels last i heard
<Guest37067> Seveas http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013244/
<thoraxe> Seveas: ok, so how do i determine the list of services that will start on the next boot
<Seveas> Guest37067: that definitely seems to be progressing to me
<thoraxe> ubuntu lts 12.whatever
<zumba_addict> hi folks, we're running Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. I'd like to add php support on our apache. How do I add it?
<Seveas> Guest37067: check your harddrive light. It should be blinking like mad
<usr13> thoraxe: Runlevels are a bit outdated (as Seveas points out), nowdays we are just in runlevel 2 (unless we choose something else).
<thoraxe> usr13: that's well and good.  still doesn't answer the question :)
<Guest37067> Seveas heh, nope. not really flashing. also, no output to the terminal. and no fg jobs.
<FinnTheMew> zumba_addict: If you did it yourself, check the wiki page about the LAMP stack. If you used tasksel, I don't know what happened
<Seveas> thoraxe: initctl show-config
<thoraxe> you're talking to someone stuck touching ubuntu who is used to using EL5/6
<mjuszczak> Are there any negative effects of installing strace?
<zumba_addict> i don't know who installed it
<Seveas> mjuszczak: no.
<Seveas> Guest37067: o...k... sudo strace -p 31191
<kimgonill> i have a rsync question. I have a cifs share set to mount on boot '/media/symlinks' i then have a cronjob set up to sync that mount to a local directory '/media/raid0/nas'. My question is up until now i haven't been using the --delete operator out of fear that if for some reason the cifs share becomes unmounted and the /media/symlinks directory is empty then my entire backup will be deleted.
<kimgonill> can someone point me in the right direction on how I can make sure that doesn't happen?
<Seveas> Guest37067: and hit ctrl c after a few seconds, then pastebin output
<thoraxe> Seveas: so looking at the output of that I do not see apache2 -- does that mean it will not automatically be started on the next boot?
<daftykins> king1337-2: why don't you just run a small test.
<daftykins> oops highlight fail
<daftykins> kimgonill: ^
<daftykins> king1337-2: sorry.
<Seveas> thoraxe: or that apache has not yet been converted to an upstart job. You'll also need to ls /etc/rc{2..5}.d/S*
<FinnTheMew> zumba_addict: Type into Terminal  "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo service apache2 restart"
<thoraxe> wow this is rather attrocious
<Seveas> it is
<Beldar> mjuszczak, only your ability to use it. ;)
<Seveas> and you shouldn't invest a lot of time into learning upstart - everybody is swtching to systemd anyway.
<thoraxe> it appears apache2 is configured to start in 2345
<thoraxe> Seveas: believe me, i'm not trying to
<usr13> thoraxe: service apache2 status
<thoraxe> the only reason i'm touching ubuntu in this particular way is because our vhost provider stopped offereing centos and it was either this or debian
<thoraxe> usr13: that shows the status of the service, not the status of its configuration
<Seveas> thoraxe: or a different VPS provider :)
<thoraxe> Seveas: i would, but our physical servers are arleady in the same DC, so it's a convenient (read: fast) backup location
<thoraxe> anyway, just need enough to have a minimal apache2 and an SCP-only user
<thoraxe> it looks like apache2 is configured right
<thoraxe> i think i got the firewall right.  now just need scp user
<kevin_> Seveas: read(0, ^CProcess 31191 detached <detached ...>
<Seveas> kevin_: ah crap, it wants some info from you
<thoraxe> is there a way to create an scp only user ?
<Seveas> thoraxe: using a ForceCommand in ~/.ss/authorized_keys
<Seveas> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys that is
<usr13> thoraxe: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*apache2 /etc/rc4.d/*apache2 /etc/rc4.d/*apache2
<beandog> Seveas: really?  That's pretty simple.  Never thought of doing it that way.
<Seveas> kevin_: which Ubuntu version are you on? and is it 32 or 64 bit?
<thoraxe> usr13: so it sounds like there is no chkconfig equivalent worth a crud
<kevin_> Seveas 64
<thoraxe> Seveas: hmm i'll have to google around for that
<usr13> thoraxe: Sure there is, (in RedHat)  :)
<thoraxe> usr13: uhm...
<Seveas> kevin_: ok, let's do a trick: using reptry you can reattach dpkg to your terminal. But since you cannot install reptyr, you'll need to grap a binary from me
<thoraxe> Seveas: so the scponly "shell" was dropped in lts 12?
<usr13> thoraxe: (Sorry for the tastless attempt at humor, but I've not use a RPM pased distro in a long time.;)
<kevin_> Seveas haha, ok
<Seveas> thoraxe: no idea never used it
<thoraxe> Seveas: do you have any docs on that forcecommand?
<thoraxe> is there an equivalent of /etc/redhat-release  that tells me what version i'm running?
<Kiborg> Hi a short question. Is the map layout in Thunderbird set by the server? All my folders are under inbox as sub-folders
<Seveas> kevin_: wget http://www.kaarsemaker.net/static/reptyr && chmod +x reptry && sudo reptyr $(pidof dpkg)
<usr13> thoraxe: Actually the answer to your question is yes, there is.  (sudo apt-get install chkconfig)
<Seveas> kevin_: and then hit enter and hope for the best
<Seveas> thoraxe: /etc/issue or the output of lsb_release -a
<usr13> thoraxe: (I knew that but somehow forgot it.)
<thoraxe> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/scponly.1.html <- this makes it seem like scponly is available in precise
<thoraxe> but apt-get install scponly can't find it
<kevin_> Seveas cool. currently getting "[-] Timed out waiting for child stop." and hanging
<thoraxe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=scponly this says only lucid though
<Seveas> kevin_: ugh.
<kevin_> Seveas: yeah
<Seveas> kevin_: can you do me another ps auxf | cat
<kevin_> Seveas sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013303/
<Seveas> hmm, process is not stopped, so reptry should have no problem whatsoever. Sadly it seems to have :(
<Seveas> kevin_: are you up for doing it the more dangerous way? You'll need to make sure we finish this properly before rebooting which may take a while.
<kevin_> Seveas: hold up a moment. from that ps auxf i should be reptyr id 31675 right?
<usr13> !info scponly | thoraxe
<ubottu> thoraxe: Package scponly does not exist in saucy
<thoraxe> usr13: rssh apparently does something similar
<kevin_> Seveas: or 31191
<usr13> !info chkconfig | thoraxe
<ubottu> thoraxe: Package chkconfig does not exist in saucy
<Seveas> kevin_: I was trying to get only the dpkg process, but you may be right. Kill reptyr and try grabbing the other one
<thoraxe> is there a way to do a "rpm -ql" with apt ?
<thoraxe> list the files in a package
<Jordan_U> thoraxe: dpkg -L package
<thoraxe> cool
<Seveas> thoraxe: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=650590 -- for more on why scponly was removed and what to do instead
<ubottu> Debian bug 650590 in ftp.debian.org "RM: scponly -- RoQA; RC buggy, unmaintained, replacement exists" [Important,Open]
<thoraxe> so "apt-*" is kinda like yum and dpkg is kinda like rpm?
<Jordan_U> thoraxe: Correct.
<thoraxe> Seveas: rssh looks like it does the job
<usr13> thoraxe: Well, chkconfig is available for 12.04 lts, but I wonder where it is going from there?  (And I wonder if systemd will have some effect?>?)
<Seveas> usr13: 'chkconfig' is pretty useless on Ubuntu
<Seveas> and systemd will force package maintainers to overhaul their init support yet again
<kimgonill> i did do a test by unmounting and doing a 'dry run' rsync and yes it would have deleted everything.....
<kevin_> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013335/
<usr13> Seveas: Yea, that's what I was thinking.  There may be several things that will become obsolete.
<Seveas> kevin_: ok, time to break ot the sledgehammer and patch up the damage.
<kevin_> Seveas: righto!
<Seveas> kevin_: open up a rootshell or 3 with sudo -i so you have some backup shells if things go really pear shaped
<Seveas> kevin_: then in one of them, kill the dpkg process
<Seveas> kevin_: then check if the ubuntu release upgrader actually quits (it should) and run this in the rootshell: dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> that should make dpkg continue where it left off. When that finishes try apt-get -f install. And finally apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevin_> Seveas okie doke
<hoverboard> one time my cat stepped on the touch pad on my laptop...
<hoverboard> and all sorts of sentences were formed in a text box
#ubuntu 2014-03-01
<hoverboard> does Ubuntu have advanced cat recognition?
<Seveas> hoverboard: yes. It recognizes cats as the supreme rulers of the earth and automatically fulfills their every wish. For more discussion on cats, join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hoverboard> Seveas, no this really happened
<kevin_> Seveas: yay! the upgrader is running again!
<Seveas> kevin_: which command are you at?
<kevin_> dpkg -- configure -a
<Seveas> you're not out of the water yet, your system will be inconsistent and maybe unbootable until apt-get dist-upgrade finishes cleanly
<Seveas> but this should go a long way towards that
<kevin_> Seveas: you totally rock. thanks so much for helping me out with this :)
<kevin_> cool cool
<Seveas> kevin_: don't thank me yet. Only when it's all dont, you may hit more problems.
<Seveas> err, done, not dont :)
<kevin_> Seveas ok, it looks like it's finished
<Seveas> kevin_: ok, next up is apt-get -f install
<thoraxe> ok so i'm trying to ssh (scp) into this ubuntu box using pubkey auth.  i've got a .ssh folder (700) and an authorized_keys file (600) with the pubkey in it, but i'm still getting asked for password
<kevin_> Seveas: ok, that went fine. nothing to install or upgrade
<Seveas> thoraxe: check /var/log/auth.log (Ubuntu's equivalent to /var/log/auth) for details
<Seveas> kevin_: then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevin_> Seveas: yep, same
<goodwin> anyone please look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013359/
<Seveas> kevin_: ok, check whether /etc/apt/sources.list only references the release you wanted to upgrade to
<Beldar> goodwin, lucid desktop is eol
<thoraxe> Seveas: perfect, got it thanks
<kevin_> Seveas: all saucy now :)
<daftykins> goodwin: do i have to play "GUESS THE COMMAND" ?
<Seveas> goodwin: if you're still on lucid, it may be easier to reinstall. Upgrading something that old will be painful.
<Seveas> daftykins: it's apt-get update :)
<goodwin> sudo apt-get install --upgrade scrapy
<daftykins> heh ^_^
<daftykins> Seveas: ruined the game :(
<goodwin> Beldar: how to remove lucid?
<Beldar> goodwin, remove?
<Beldar> whats the end goal
<kevin_> Seveas: ok, unless you think there is anything else to check, i'm going to reboot to see if it's all fine
<Seveas> kevin_: yeah, time to cross your fingers and reboot!
<Seveas> Good luck!
<goodwin> Seveas: i don't get you
<kevin_> Seveas: see you on the other side!
<Beldar> goodwin, It's hard to tell what you are doing, can you give us an outline?
<Seveas> goodwin: that's because you didn't order any
<goodwin> Beldar: sudo apt-get install --upgrade scrapy
<Beldar> goodwin, lucid does not have repo access, upgrade or fresh install a supported release.
<Seveas> goodwin: you're on a really outdated version of Ubuntu, install a new version.
<goodwin> Seveas: i work on 12.4. is it lucid?
<Seveas> goodwin: no, 12.04 isn't that old. But you do have ancient repos enabled. Can you run this command for me and pastebin the output: more /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} | cat
<Beldar> goodwin, you have a lucid refrence in your first post in the link.
<gilrez> Hello everyone!
<Beldar> goodwin, can you pastebin. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<goodwin> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013411/
<Beldar> goodwin, in your list  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<Seveas> goodwin: ok, remove the last 8 lines from your sources.list and you're good to go
<Seveas> those lines are all obsolete
<goodwin> Seveas: same problem
<Seveas> goodwin: you'll need to sudo apt-get update
<roasted> hello friends
<skinofstars> Seveas: howdy, Guest1234/Kevin_ here. this is my actual irc ident :)
<roasted> when doing a dpkg --configure -a, it hangs to what seem slike indefinitely with >>> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<skinofstars> Seveas: reboot seems to have worked fine
<Seveas> roasted: ps auxf | pastebinit
<Seveas> skinofstars: awesome
<goodwin> how do check which version of ubuntu I run?
<skinofstars> Seveas: thank you very much for your help :)
<Seveas> goodwin: lsb_release -a
<Seveas> skinofstars: you're welcome
<clynamen> does someone know how the mini pcie over usb thing work?
<roasted> Seveas: I cannot do the auto pastebin it since it is not installed and I cannot since lol broken packages.
<skinofstars> Seveas: and for teaching me stuff on the way. great times :)
<Seveas> roasted: well you get the idea, run the command and pastebin output. Though run this instad: ps auxf | cat
<roasted> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013440/
<Seveas> roasted: run it with the | cat to avoid truncated lines
<roasted> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013442/
<Seveas> roasted pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mimio-studio.postinst
<Seveas> seems to be a misbehaving postinst script
<Beldar> megabitdragon, The channel does not like away messages.
<Seveas> Beldar: where did you see an away message?
<roasted> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013448/
<Beldar> megabit|away is now known as megabitdragon
<Seveas> that's not an away message.
<Beldar> Seveas: Ah.
<goodwin> Seveas: apt-get update stuck in: [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org]
<Beldar> I have join a part off, hard to tell if it's a nck change, my bad
<goodwin> is this medibuntu.org required
<Seveas> roasted: ok, that package is broken as f* kill all the dpkg processes and purge the package
<Seveas> goodwin: no, it's dead, remove from your sources
<roasted> Seveas: I tried to apt-get remove --purge it, but then it flags that I need to run dpkg --configure -a first
<Seveas> roasted: ah bugger.
<Seveas>  roasted kill the dpkg processes, remove the script you pastebined and then dpkg --configure -a and dpkg -P
<Seveas> that last one is dpkg -P mimio-studio
<roasted> Seveas: just rm the .postinst thinger?
<goodwin> Seveas: which line should i remove? no medi in sources
<Seveas> goodwin: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Seveas> roasted: yeah
<roasted> Seveas: did this effectively remove mimio, or just allow me to apt-get remove --purge it
<roasted> looks like it removed it
<roasted> thing is I kinda want this software for work. I wonder if reinstalling it would yield different results since I mucked around with it a lot earlier on.
<kingplusplus> hplease anyone noticed firefox dones't allow saving password on Xubuntu, the save password flashes and viola its gone how can i fix this?
<Seveas> roasted: the dpkg -P purged it
<FuuuqUmiist> so how do you install FireFox ESR?
<Seveas> roasted: the postinst is dumb, the developers of it need a serious kick in the balls.
<kennethd> I am pissed off at the ubuntu installer.  I had a 80gb windows partition + a 20gb debian partition. I wanted to replace debian with ubuntu. It asked me: "Do you want to replace debian with ubuntu?", I said "Yes". But it wiped out windows too! Argh!
<roasted> Seveas: this is upsetting as we are moving to ubuntu on a grand scale and this being ubuntu supported is a key component.
<Seveas> kennethd: ooh, that's terrible
<goodwin> Seveas: apt-get update error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013479/
<Beldar> kennethd, You would want to do that manually always.
<Seveas> goodwin: ok, try a sudo apt-get clean
<FuuuqUmiist> kennethd yeah the installer is confusing when you are dual booting and trying to replace an OS, same thing happen with me
<kennethd> Beldar: I guess so!
<Seveas> kennethd: FuuuqUmiist: did either of you file a bug?
<Beldar> kennethd, bummer though, you have a backup image/clone?
<goodwin> Seveas: same error
<FuuuqUmiist> kenn don't save or erase anything on the computer, maybe you can recover the windows boot sector
<goodwin> Seveas: do I need to rm all files under /etc/apt/source.list.d
<FuuuqUmiist> kennethd*
<goodwin> ?
<Seveas> goodwin: that's what apt-get clean does
<kennethd> Sorry for venting... thanks for the sympathy, the thing is brand new though & I think the restoration partitions are intact
<Seveas> goodwin: but those errors tend to indicate something is rather wrong
<FuuuqUmiist> kennethd the exact same thing actually happen to me in the past, i was able to fix the boot sector with TestDisk app, try it out
<Beldar> FuuuqUmiist, I don't see that in the repos, from FF it seems.
<kennethd> Seveas: I was considering filing a bug.  The language was so unfortunate, it sounded like just what I wanted, I thought, wow, this installer is slick
<goodwin> Seveas: This error happened about half year ago. I never managed to solve this. don't what happened.
<FuuuqUmiist> kennethd when you format it doesn't actually erase anything, it just erases the index and stuff so don't write or save anything on the disk and try out testdisk
<kennethd> FuuuqUmiist: I will check it out, thanks
<goodwin> Seveas: it prevents me working on ubuntu, install new things
<goodwin> This error happens in system notification whenever I reboot ubuntu.
<FuuuqUmiist> kennethd you can probably try photorec too if you want to try to recover important photos, but when you do the files will be huge, so just open the file and screenshot it making a new image
<r0mika> hi, who is a master in linux and can help me with a hard problem i'm facing pls?
<kennethd> FuuuqUmiist: I didn't have any personal stuff on there, it's a new work laptop. I did already install a bunch of packages in ubuntu. I will sleep on it, decide if I really do need windows anyway...
<Seveas> !ask | r0mika
<ubottu> r0mika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> goodwin: well, that error indicates your computer is corrupting files as it downloads them.
<FuuuqUmiist> grub is suck a pain, most of the major problems i have gotten was because of grub
<FuuuqUmiist> such*
<goodwin> Seveas: how to solve this?
<Beldar> FuuuqUmiist, grub is fairly simple to use.
<Seveas> goodwin: to be honest, I'd reinstall. precise is old enough that an update would take too long for me :)
<goodwin> Seveas: I might need to reinstall ubuntu. but I am not sure how my data is preseved
<usr13> FuuuqUmiist: You fixed them. Right?
<Seveas> goodwin: it's not. Make a backup of what you want to keep.
<qin> FuuuqUmiist: lilo is latest trend, you gotta try it out, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<Beldar> latest, that be a old loader
<usr13> goodwin: ... or, if you have /home/ on it's own partition, just leave it / re-use it.
<tharkun> goodwin: as Seveas stated grab a large enough media and backup everything. Fresh install will not necesary preserve any partition whatosever
<qin> Beldar: you know, retro funk.
<Beldar> lol ;)
<usr13> qin: "latest trend"  I dono.... It has been around a long time but dono what the "trend" is...
 * Beldar thinks about getting a mullet
<goodwin> I never have good experience with 12.4. do I need to wait for 14.4 which is also a LTS?
<usr13> goodwin: It's up to you, but you can just upgrade when it gets here.
<FuuuqUmiist> why is someone here DDoS?
<usr13> goodwin: If you install 12.04, you have a long time before EOL
<Seveas> goodwin: LTS is overrated. Just install 13.10
<r0mika> ok sry, here is the issue, i had installed and setup ubuntu 13.10 with everything i need including ati catalyst drivers. i made an image of the file system so i can just copy the image to multiple machines without running the setup process on each. the problem is that on a new machine with a different video card fglrx sais that can't find the device file. i guess udev increments the card id
<r0mika> from card0 to card1 because it's a new device, similar to how it treats eth. where i did the image was eth0 but on a new machine because it's new hardware it sets eth1. the question is, how can i reset this so it starts from 0, like a clean install. to reset all hardware info or i don't know. thx.
<usr13> Seveas: Well,  not hitting EOL so often is part of the advantage of LTS
<Beldar> qin, I wip out lilo with MS users who remove the linux and have no recovery disc to laod the mbr.
<goodwin> from system notification error "This usually means that your installed package has unmet dependencies"
<tharkun> r0mika: you do a fresh install on each machine, clone the packages you want to install on each and script your way out. There may be others, but then letting the install disk recognize the hw and assigne the need interface nomenclature seems to be the most stable way to proceed.
<tharkun> I'd recomend salt for easy deployment and configuration of many machines
<Seveas> usr13: well, with the new dumb 9 month maintenance period I see the point
<goodwin> Seveas: is this any help for solution?
<usr13> goodwin: And it is 12.04 (not 12.4) and 14.04 (not 14.4).
<FuuuqUmiist> yeah the 9 month maintenance period is useless, it should at least be 1 year... this basically means that most people will just be installing LTS versions
<r0mika> @tharkun i manage to resolve the problem with eth so it starts from 0 just by deleting /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. isn't there a similar way for pci? all works except this thing.
<usr13> Seveas: Yea.  For me, it is an added convenience.
<goodwin> usr13: ok
<usr13> goodwin: And those are also dates, (in case you were un-aware).
<goodwin> usr13: yea i know
<tharkun> r0mika: @ works on twitter, not on irc, actually it breaks name highlighting. Back to your question try it and see. Then fix your install image accordingly and document everything.
<goodwin> du -s . output KB or MB?
<tharkun> FuuuqUmiist: Not necesarily. But then Centos does provide a longer lifespan and Fedora a shorter one.
<usr13> goodwin: k
<r0mika> tharkun: thx
<FuuuqUmiist> so is FireFox Extended Support Release supported in Ubuntu repos?
<Seveas> FuuuqUmiist: no.
<FuuuqUmiist> why
<usr13> goodwin: see du -sh
<tharkun> r0mika: np
<kingplusplus> please how do i fix the audio of my Xubuntu, i wasn't able to edit the volume so i typed alsamixer and increased all options is there a way to make it better because now i am get a tone coming up if the volume is 50% high
<JFactor> Can anyone help me with a graphics issue? I am using a ATI RAdeaon 5770 with proprietary drivers using dual monitors/extended desktop and when I open some games and specificall DosBox in fullscreen It turns into mirrored mode and I get DosBox mirrored. This happens with other applications aswell. I have read that it is an SDL issue, but to be honest I am at a loss for a fix.
<JFactor> im in 13.10
<usr13> kingplusplus: Could that be feedback from your mic?
<usr13> kingplusplus: (mute it and see.
<goodwin> usr13: how do i check which folder has most KB?
<Seveas> goodwin: baobab
<usr13> goodwin: ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<usr13> goodwin: du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<kingplusplus> usr13, its not from the Mic, because i noticed when i rebooted not long, my skype signed in automatically and i got the noise aloud like when i got lots of notification of messages recied
<allyai> im having a problem with ubuntu
<Dbugger> Hi guys. I was following this advice ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/211136/get-the-audio-from-line-in-to-output-to-the-speaker ) for getting sound from Line-in through my speakers, and now my whole system is without audio. Can someone help me repair it?
<usr13> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Beldar> allyai, state it for help.
<usr13> kingplusplus: You should find what you need in alsamixer
<Dbugger> Oh wait. it was just my applet misleading me... I actually have sound =P
<Dbugger> Sorry for the silly question
<kingplusplus> usr13, i don't really understand, all the terms
<allyai> i was using ubuntu fine two days ago. didnt use my pc at all yesterday. got home from work today and booted it up, im running windows 7 and ubuntu, on two separate drives so i had to choose which to boot. chose ubuntu and then my keyboard and mouse stopped working
<kingplusplus> PulseAudio
<Seveas> Dbugger: fail! Now put on the cone of shame :)
<Dbugger> Seveas, i am wearing it all day long
 * Beldar hands Dbugger one free Simpson Doh
<usr13> kingplusplus: up and down arrows increase or decrease levels.  m mutes a channel.  right or left arrow moves from one channel to another.  (not sure what terms you are stumped on, give an example)
<usr13> !info pulseaudio | kingplusplus
<ubottu> kingplusplus: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0-0ubuntu6 (saucy), package size 921 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<usr13> kingplusplus: In other words, you can uninstall uplseaudio if you want.
<Richhh> can't seem to unzip a .zip file I've been sent from a Windows user over email
<Beldar> allyai, Have you rebooted to see if this is an anomaly?
<samiralajaad> hello
<Richhh> I can see the contents of it, when I unzip the folders are empty, when I try to unzip specific files, I get giberish subfolder names created
<allyai> yeah, tried a few times. booted back into windows and it works fine.
<usr13> Richhh: Are you sure it is really a compressed file?  file name.zip   #see if it is.
<allyai> my keyboard and mouse have lights, and they turn right off as soon as i hit enter on ubuntu
<usr13> Richhh: Maybe it *is* just giberish.
<allyai> and my display changes
<allyai> as if i lowered the resolution
<usr13> Richhh: Start with the question;  What is it supposed to be?
<Richhh> usr13: hotmail tends to zip all attachments, its possibly a zipped zip or a zipped rar
<usr13> Richhh: What does   file   say about it?
<Richhh> ah it was a zipped rar
<Richhh> should be able to get it now
<usr13> Richhh: Okeydokey....
<chaos7theory> Does anyone know how to tell the installer in Ubuntu 12.04.4+ to not install the bootloader/GRUB?
<usr13> chaos7theory: I think so....
<Beldar> chaos7theory, You can install it to the ubuntu partition.
<chaos7theory> Being I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu 13.10 and 12.04.04 but 12.04.4 overwrites it and messes things up.
<Richhh> thanks usr13
<usr13> Richhh: NP
<chaos7theory> I'd rather just use Ubuntu 13.10's GRUB
<usr13> chaos7theory: Why?
<Beldar> chaos7theory, YOu can load what ever grub you want from the OS's desktop.
<usr13> chaos7theory: Wouldn't it be simplier to just let the 12.04 install over-write 13.10's grub?
<Richhh> usr13: I still can't get to the data, unrar fails
<chaos7theory> It messes up 13.10's entries is why
<Beldar> chaos7theory, If you wanted to return to 13.10's grub boot it in gthe terminal run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the HD tha sudo update-grub
<usr13> Richhh: What does file say about it?
<Richhh> file shows "RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32"
<usr13> Richhh: So, what is it *supposed* to be?
<Richhh> supposed to be that, but can I extract it in ubuntu?
<allyai> Any ideas?
<Seveas> Richhh: with unrar
<chaos7theory> Do I run that in recovery mode, on a Live USB, or just the OS itselfis fine? @ Beldar
<ajeffco> Is there a way to run dban (Darik's Boot and Nuke) from the command line of ubuntu server?  Or is there another tool that will wipe/shred/erase a drive on a running server?
<Beldar> chaos7theory, In the terminal on the booted 13.10
<daftykins> ajeffco: dd.
<Richhh> Seveas: unrar fails on all the files
<usr13> Richhh: What command did you use?
<daftykins> ajeffco: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<Richhh> unrar (filename)
<daftykins> ajeffco: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=2M *
<ajeffco> daftykins: ty
<Seveas> ajeffco: disable swap first
<ajeffco> swapoff?
<ajeffco> yea
<ajeffco> :)
<Seveas> I did that once without disabling swap, when dd reached the swap partition, weird things happened :)
<Karmahac_> Hi all
<usr13> Richhh: try x or e
<ajeffco> seveas:  There's no swap on these disks, they were zfs pool drives
<Richhh> usr13: both failed
<Karmahac_> i have problem with lshell
<usr13> Richhh: What error does it give?
<Richhh> Failed
<Richhh> Extract (path/to/filename.ext)   Failed
<Richhh> Extract (path/to/filename2.ext)   Failed
<Richhh> etc
<usr13> Richhh: unrar l <file-name>
<Richhh> shows the files, what am i looking for?
<usr13> Richhh: ls -l |pastebinit  #Let us have a look at what you have
<Richhh> ok i will just censor the filenames by renaming
<allyai> beldar: any ideas?
<usr13> Richhh: Never mind....
<ajeffco> daftykins:  I assume that when the prompt returns it's complete?
<Richhh> ?
<daftykins> ajeffco: yes, also if you "kill -USR1 $PID_of_dd" it will report the status, so you can gauge time remaining sorta
<usr13> Richhh: We don't know what is wrong with the file you have.  (You'll have to ask who ever sent it.)
<ajeffco> daftykins:  Nice... Thank you
<Beldar> allyai, Not really.
<daftykins> ajeffco: however of course, you will be able to see how a disk slows down from start to end due to the track diameter :)
<Richhh> ok
<ajeffco> daftykins: Yep ;)
<JFactor> Can anyone tell me why SDL mirrors my monitors?
<elementaryosusbd> i need help with gnome-disk-utility
<rww> elementaryosusbd: i assume you're using Elementary?
<elementaryosusbd> yes
<rww> elementaryosusbd: /join #elementary, ask them
<elementaryosusbd> i never get an answer
<ajeffco> daftykins:  That kill -usr1 returned nothing.  But I can see them working the disks in nmon.  It does a number on CPU's also
<Richhh> oh blast
<rww> That's unfortunate, and something you should bear in mind when choosing your next distro.
<rww> #ubuntu does not provide derivatives support.
<Richhh> i think i was in the wrong folder and trying to unrar the zipped rar
<Richhh> sorry
<daftykins> ajeffco: hrmm, it should interrupt the dd's and print a status message, then resume
<Richhh> well, no i wasn't
<daftykins> ajeffco: silly question, you did insert the running process ID of the dd instances, not type it exactly as i did? :)
<elementaryosusbd> ik, but i dont think it matters what distro
<ajeffco> daftykins:  It did, I didn't notice it was on the window that's running the dd until you said it interrupts the process
<ajeffco> yea, I did ;)
<rww> elementaryosusbd: in here, it does
<elementaryosusbd> i get permission denied
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> ajeffco: gotta head off now, enjoy o/
<ajeffco> daftykins: thanks much
<ajeffco> have a good one
<elementaryosusbd> rww: how do I fix permissions denied
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: for ___________________?
<elementaryosusbd> when im trying to do anything to a sd card
<elementaryosusbd> i get the permissions denied
<elementaryosusbd> and google didnt help much
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: Is it write-protected?
<elementaryosusbd> idk
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: (There is a switch on the side of some of them.)
<sardior> fyi - I found the solution to my dual monitor, with broken laptop monitor problem. It kept reverting to the laptop display instead of the monitor.
<sardior> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360886/personalize-monitor-position-before-login/427754#427754
<kingplusplus> how can i fix the auto problem skype
<elementaryosusbd> usr13: its just a simple amazon sd card
<usr13> sardior: "this fix"?
<usr13> kingplusplus: You mean *audio*?
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: Is it mounted rw or ro?
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: mount
<elementaryosusbd> where would i see that
<sardior> usr13: I was in here earlier trying to find the solution to my  display problem.
<NiKeCRu666> hello, I have a problem, I installed ubuntu and updated it, well as soon as I started to use firefox or chrome all my downloads suddenly stops and says network error, what should I do?
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: Does it have a switch on the side?
<elementaryosusbd> physically?
<usr13> sardior: Define "this fix".
<kingplusplus> usr13, yes audio** its just skype having problems
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: Yes, physically.
<elementaryosusbd> nope nothing
<elementaryosusbd> WAIT
<elementaryosusbd> i just found a switch
<usr13> kingplusplus: Is it an autio input or output problem?
<elementaryosusbd> an arrow pointing down says locked
<elementaryosusbd> it was on the unlocked setting
<usr13> elementaryosusbd: Try the other way.
<sardior> usr13: i am not sure what you are asking.
<vicente> hola,
<usr13> sardior: Oh, I only had to scroll up and see.  Sorry/
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, Are you using wifi and lost the signal?
<sardior> usr13: ok.
<sardior> np
<NiKeCRu666> Beldar, well I use wifi and yes sometimes I lost conection
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, So, might this be the issue?
<NiKeCRu666> Beldar, but I do not lose conection when I'm downloading
<kingplusplus> usr13, output problem makes some random noise
<usr13> kingplusplus: Only happens with skype?
<NiKeCRu666> Beldar, couldn't it be the driver?
<Beldar> kingplusplus, Hmm, what through magic, downloading has no control on this.
<kingplusplus> d
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, what driver, if working not like;y to just fail during use.
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, What kind of download and can you just restart it?
<NiKeCRu666> Beldar, yes, i can restart it, but still download crashes, files bigger than 5MB I think, cuz I downloaded a PDF about 400Kb and there was no problem, but google talk plugin (deb package) I couldn't
<EOSuser1> usr13, is there somewhere else besides #elementary i could ask
<kingplusplus> usr13Beldar yes only with skype, am using Xubuntu and trying to install it i followed some tutorials because it wouldn't install using the deb files so i decided to do it using some online tutorial
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, Can you plug in the ethernet and use it as a compare?
<NiKeCRu666> I can't  now, but is it usefull if I tell you that there is no problem when I download from windows7? I have both installed in different partitions
<Beldar> kingplusplus, I mistakenly used your nick when posting to another.
<EOSuser1> Beldar, do you know how to fix a permission issue with gnome-disk-utility
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, Not really, if you do loose signal at times (and ubuntu is weaker reading this) I would ghuess that is what is happening.
<Beldar> EOSuser1, randomly just asking users is frowned upon.
<cypher-neo> kingplusplus, The sound problem with Skype is well-known, and affects lots of distros.
<kingplusplus> cypher-neo, ok... i will hv to cope with :)
<EOSuser1> Beldar, im sorry i just feel like this should be an easy fix
<cypher-neo> kingplusplus, The problem is Microsoft updated Skype and they borked it. There is a fix that works somewhat... but
<Beldar> EOSuser1,State your issues to the channel for help. ;)
<cypher-neo> kingplusplus, It won't take care of all the sound issue, just most of it.
<Beldar> kingplusplus, Use the skype in the repos.
<cypher-neo> Beldar, That version in the repos is one of the affected versions.
<NiKeCRu666> Beldar, then should I compare just with ethernet?
<Beldar> NiKeCRu666, That is where I would start, but I have ethernet access at my fingertips, just a suggestion.
<Beldar> cypher-neo, supposedly, are we sure there is no user error here?
<cypher-neo> kingplusplus, Check out this article here. This fix worked on my computer... it took care of about 75% of the random sound. http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-fix-the-sound-issues-between-skype2.0-and-pulseaudio-on-fedora9
<cypher-neo> Beldar, Pretty sure. It sounds like the last thousand Skype issues I've fixed.
<undeaddragon> I need help
<cypher-neo> kingplusplus, Also another fix here: http://arunraghavan.net/2013/08/pulseaudio-4-0-and-skype/
<undeaddragon> My PC is too old to run the 3D Unity desktop. But Ubuntu removed Unity 2D from Ubuntu versions past 12.04. I want to keep using Ubuntu, and keep upgrading, but this is stopping me.
<kingplusplus> cypher-neo, sorry am new how do i enter gnome system menu in Xubuntu
<kingplusplus> let me check the new one
<JamesNZ> I'm running Ubuntu in a VM with virt-manager (Fedora host). The problem is, any time I switch to a console (i.e. with ctrl + alt + f2) Ubuntu freezes. Anyone know why this would happen? It's a new install of 13.10.
<JamesNZ> I've updated it and everything.
<cypher-neo> undeaddragon, You have 3 options. 1) Get a new computer. 2) Switch to a different distro with a desktop that composites differently. 3) Switch to a different desktop on Ubuntu that composites differently.
<kingplusplus> cypher-neo, thanks its looks like the problem is gone
<JamesNZ> In fact it won't even shutdown properly, it freezes after closing xorg (I think).
<FuuuqUmiist> undeaddragon try Lubuntu it will make your computer super fast
<cypher-neo> kingplusplus, Glad i could help!
<undeaddragon> FuuuqUmiist: Okay
<FuuuqUmiist> Lubuntu is Ubuntu without using the Unity interface
<undeaddragon> Okay
<FuuuqUmiist> just add the cool apps that you like
<Bashing-om> undeaddragon: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu ; made to perform on older hardware.
<_gypsy_> we are in the matric
<cypher-neo> undeaddragon, You could also check out Linux Mint Cinnamon Edition. It uses a different compositing manager that is lighter on resources than Unity.
<undeaddragon> Okay
<FuuuqUmiist> Linux Mint Cinnamon uses a lot of resources too, maybe try Linux Mint XFCE version if you want
<cypher-neo> XFCE is very lightweight
<cypher-neo> :)
<undeaddragon> Okay
<undeaddragon> Is there a way to install Lubuntu without all the junk like abiword?
<undeaddragon> I like using nano
<undeaddragon> Or vim
<FuuuqUmiist> undeaddragon just uninstall it after, or maybe you can try the minimum install or something
<NiKeCRu666> Thank you for your help beldar, I'll try with ethernet conection. =)
<NV_> undeaddragon: Did you try minimalinstall?
<undeaddragon> I can't find the link
<NV_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<stevecam> hey, ive copy my disk contents bit by bit onto another hard drive that's identical in size but when i try to boot i get error: magic number
<stevecam> why is this happening
<wisguy556> hello
<NV_> what's the scenario stevecam?
<NV_> same server, HD replace?
<NV_> or new server, based on HD copy of other server?
<wisguy556> would anyone be willing to give me a little advice or help on understanding a bootable usb with Ubuntu OS?
<NV_> sure wisguy556
<stevecam> NV_, it's a laptop, the old drive was failing so i purchased a new one, copied contents over to the new one and the new one wont boot ubuntu
<wisguy556> Ok, thank you.  I have a DELL laptop with Windows 7, it won't start, it gives me a black screen with a blinking cursor....  so I figure virus?  and create a bootable usb with another computer, hoping that I could virus scan the laptop and get the original windows 7 OS to run
<wisguy556> is this the right idea?
<Beldar> stevecam, How did you copy, and was the mbr included?
<stevecam> error: invalid magic number error: you need to load the kernel first Press any key to continue.....
<stevecam> i copied by putting the old disk and new disk in a computer and copied /dev/sdc to /dev/sdd according to the drives block names on my computer
<Beldar> wisguy556, This black screen with cursor the ubuntu usb boot?
<stevecam> with dd if that makes any difference
<stevecam> im downloading a copy of boot repair but im just trying to understand the logic behind why it wont work
<NV_> wisguy556: If the issue is on a windows 7 OS itself I would first exhaust all options on win 7 itself to get it back up and running
<wisguy556> no sorry, the black screen is when I tried to start the laptop with just the windows 7 OS that is on the laptop.  I can get the Ubuntu to load and run with the USB, BUT I can't figure out how to get a virus program on the ubuntu usb...
<Beldar> stevecam, try this app, and save the bootinfo summary url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cypher-neo> Hey Beldar. I was able to help that user with his Skype problem. It wasn't user error.
<Beldar> cypher-neo, Cool gppd job.
<Beldar> good*
<lucy99> hi
<lucy99> new here
<stevecam> Beldar, im downloading it now, also having trouble working out why the boot disk is so big, but thats irrelevant
<wisguy556> I cannot get Windows 7 to start at all.  the computer turns on and then the black screen comes up, no options for input (it looks like an old DOS cursor)
<Beldar> wisguy556, You need another usb to load.
<Beldar> or disc
<wisguy556> Beldar, so do I download virus software and create a "rescue disc" with the virus software?
<Beldar> wisguy556, There are av that are bootable iso's
<NV_> Hmm, but why so sure it would be a virus?
<wisguy556> ok, any recommendations?
<Beldar> wisguy556, here are a few. http://www.thewindowsclub.com/bootable-antivirus-rescue-cd-windows-free-download
<wisguy556> NV, that is what I have found when searching google....  and when I am running the Ubuntu I can access the HDD and see all of the files that were on the laptop last time I used it
<wisguy556> Thank you Beldar
<Beldar> wisguy556, No prob.you might check on the ##windows channel with the symptoms.....etc and see if it may be a hardware or software issue.
<wisguy556> ok, thanks again. I am trying Kasperkey right now, if its free, what does it hurt :)
<Bashing-om> lucy99: Hi ! .. and you have a problem ?
<Beldar> lucy99, Hi, you have any support issues?
<anonymous> *r
<monkwitdafunk> wisguy556, can you give me the kaspersky link?
<anonymous> Im french
<Beldar> monkeyjuice, http://www.thewindowsclub.com/bootable-antivirus-rescue-cd-windows-free-download
<Beldar> monkwitdafunk, http://www.thewindowsclub.com/bootable-antivirus-rescue-cd-windows-free-download
<Beldar> sorry, monkeyjuice,
<pvp101sing> Can someone help me to get windows back on my computer without a usb or cd hack please I like ubuntu but I need it for school and I dont have money to buy a usb flash drive or a cd am living with my dad and my windows 8 is back at my other house but please help me is there a hack out there that can help me please am disperte
<lucy99> hi :)
<lucy99> i try to use linux mint in a  hp mini but the wireless does not work
<monkwitdafunk> i think windows has its own sysrec
<Sn0w> Hello
<Beldar> pvp101sing, You need a recovery partition, or an image.
<lucy99> is this the right channel to ask that?
<monkwitdafunk> off topic
<pvp101sing> Beldar how can I get a recorery partition or an image
<Sn0w> Can anyone help me with a chromebook/bitcoin problem on 12.04
<Beldar> pvp101sing, the recovery would be on the hard drive, and image you would have made.
<Sn0w> Can anyone help me with a chromebook/bitcoin problem on 12.04
<pvp101sing> can I just install windows on a image iso to my partion hard drive how would I do that
<Beldar> pvp101sing, I doubt you will get to your goals, you don;t have the right tools, and this is not a windows channel ##windows is
<stevecam> pvp101sing, is there a key that you can press when you start up your computer that says recovery mode, usualyl says it when you start up
<hawa> which is irc for ubuntu server???
<Sn0w> Can anyone help me with a chromebook/bitcoin problem on 12.04
<Beldar> pvp101sing, If you have an iso of windows you can boot it with grub 2
<Beldar> hawa, #ubuntu-server
<hawa> can anybody tell me how to find the original mac address of cloned mac???
<stevecam> pvp101sing, it's technically possible but you will have the issue of not knowing what you are doing, which is how you got to this point in the first place, you could possibly install windows on to a virtual machine
<fobelx> i try to install a package on ubuntu 12.04.4 and i get an error.
<fobelx> i ran apt-get update first. then apt-get install libboost-dev
<stevecam> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7013896/
<pvp101sing> stevecam: can I install grub 2 to install windows 8 on it can you show me a site or a vedio how to do it because am lost and I cant get back were I started
<Beldar> stevecam, looks good, I would try supergrub 2 to boot ubuntu to see if it is going to boot. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<Beldar> pvp101sing, Do you have a W8 install iso?
<pvp101sing> Beldar: Yes
<stevecam> Beldar, im reinstalling grub2, im just trying to work out why this happened in the first place if im making an exact copy of the hard drive
<Beldar> pvp101sing, there is a #grub channel as well for help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Beldar> stevecam, Hard to say I would have used clonezilla myself.
<pvp101sing> Beldar: I will give you permission to go into my computer and do it for me will you help me
<Beldar> pvp101sing, Come on by.
<Beldar> I don;t remote
<pvp101sing> Beldar: I thought I would try thanks anyways:(
<hawa> how do i find original mac of cloned mac in my network
<stevecam> pvp101sing, technically you can copy a windows install onto a spare area of your hard disk, but ive never done it before and if you dont know what you are doing you can put yourself in a bigger mess then you were before. have you considered virtualizing until you have a suitable usb or cd to burn
<Beldar> pvp101sing, see post 3 I know this user and they are a grub guru. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182397
<stevecam> Beldar, why clonezilla?
<Beldar> stevecam, Just a great cloner and saves the mbr, never had a fail.
<Beldar> my own bias basically
<Beldar> pvp101sing, YOu can't get your dad to buy a usb for your school needs?
<stevecam> maybe im getting behind in times, how old are you if you dont mind me asking?
<Beldar> stevecam, me?
<stevecam> pvp101sing, school or gaming needs?
<stevecam> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> stevecam, 49
<stevecam> im only 26, that still doesnt help me
<hippyman> brassario does not recognize blank disk, how to fix this?
<Beldar> Now get off my lawn. ;)
<undeaddragon> I found a few of my old netbooks lying round
<undeaddragon> I was thinking to put EasyPeasy on them
<Beldar> undeaddragon, This is ubuntu support
<undeaddragon> There is no active person at #easypeasy
<Beldar> undeaddragon, and?
<undeaddragon> And easypeasy is a fork of Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<Beldar> not supported here undeaddragon
<fibz_> i changed the binding for window resize. ever since then tab hasnt worked for anything but alt+tab
<theref> can anyone help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/427768/ibus-preferences-doesnt-show
<fibz_> tried clicking the reset to default button in settings manager -> keyboard -> keyboard shortcuts but issue persists
<fobelx> what do i do about this? Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/jockey/jockey-kde_0.9.7-0ubuntu7.14_all.deb 502  internal error.
<balder> fobelx: try a different mirror
<balder> nz seems to work
<__cskksc> !!
<fobelx> balder: how do i change mirrors? is there a conf file i need to hack?
<balder> fobelx: probabl /etc/apt/sources.list
<fobelx> balder: thanks
<balder> if not it will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fobelx> balder: found a lot of au in /etc/apt/sources.list. just replace them with nz?
<balder> yes that should work.
<balder> or just the one that is au.archive.ubuntu.com
<balder> however if au.archive.ubuntu.com is bad its probably best to change them all
<theref> hellppp http://askubuntu.com/questions/427768/ibus-preferences-doesnt-show
<catopett> Need some help please: File /media/catopett/Chirp LiveCD/ubuntu is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.
<fobelx> balder: all good! thanks for the tip. :)
<catopett> Need help please: **File /media/catopett LiveCD/ubuntu is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.
<theref> balder helpp
<catopett> Does it mean root?
<catopett> I am using UCK, need help: File /media/catopett LiveCD/ubuntu is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.
<catopett> What does this means? alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts. in UCK?
<catopett> What does this means? alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts. in UCK?
<balder> theref: sorry no experience with different inputs and ubuntu is not my nnormal distro
<balder> catopett: asking the same question over and over is just going to annoy people.  Ask and wait.  if someone can help they will.  rember this is free support
<balder> also might help trying to explain what you are trying to do
<Lasivian> you know what sucks... I got a Google Glass invite and I can't afford the damn thing :S
<teward> !offtopic > Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian, please see my private message
<Lasivian> sorry, wrong channel
<godd> My hot corners stop working everytime i reboot my pc in 12.04 lts, can anyone help?
<Beldar> godd, Have you modified the desktop, you seem to get them working once your rebooted?
<godd> Beldar: i have modified the desktop alot, and use hot corners through ubuntu tweak, after i reboot i can go back to ubuntu tweak, reselect the hot corners(that are still selected) and then they wor again
<godd> Beldar: is it possible to access the hot corners option through ccsm?
<blueingress> Hi all, I have linux-firmware update, Do I need to reboot to take effect?
<godd> Beldar: or any other way besides ubuntu tweak?
<Jebus> I was told to do this "Then on the machine that is connected to the internet create a new wired network connection in nm-connection-editor and designate it as "shared to other computers", then plug the two computers together via a crossover cable and DHCP on the not-yet-connected machine should take care of the rest." to connect my two computers via ethernet cables but i dont know to do it
<stevecam> Beldar, im just going to conclude that it was bad sectors on my old disk, can not wrap my head around this
<Beldar> godd, Hmm, you have a lot going there which includes 3rd party/ppa apps both of which technically not supported, I can't really help, unity is a plugin in ccsm and there are controls for this there. Mixing these apps seems to be the crux of the issue.
<Beldar> stevecam, I wondered that my self.
<stevecam> just seemed a little odd because my system was at least booting on my previous disk, but bad sectors never really end up making sense
<godd> Beldar: thank you, i believe you're right, but i can't seem to find the controls in compiz settings manager...
<Beldar> godd, I forget where that would be in ccsm I have not used unity for awhile is all.
<godd> Beldar: thanks, i'm sure i'll figure it out from here
<stevecam> Beldar, i find this amusing "Disk is OK, 1698 bad sectors"
<Daekdroom> Mine says "Disk is OK, 4 bad sectors"
<Daekdroom> Is 4 bad secors ok?
<Beldar> stevecam, Heh, that is a a lot of bad sectors.
<stevecam> Beldar, but disk is OK
<Beldar> stevecam, yeah, not really an area I can definitively address.
<stevecam> bad sectors are signs that your hard disk is going to fail
<stevecam> which is why i bought another one, can not draw the conclusion why it thinks bad sectors are ok
<Beldar> stevecam, You using the onboard smart check in disks?
<stevecam> what do you mean?
<sebastian> I think my laptop is bugged
<sebastian>  I am an ubuntu newb
<Beldar> stevecam, Just wondering how you are getting that info, if you open disks top right corner there is a dropdown that has a smart check
<sebastian> I want to know how to verify whether this is the case and take the necessary measures to prevent this
<Beldar> sebastian, bugged?
<Serano> sebastian: what seems to be the problem with your laptop?
<sebastian> tapped, keyloggers, etc
<sebastian> I want to find out how to verify whether there is a keylogger on my laptop or anything that records my activities
<stevecam> Beldar, i got if from my smart data its your wording that confused me, "smart check onboard disk"
<Beldar> sebastian, What makes you think it is, not an easy thing to install?
<stevecam> smart is only located on disks afaik
<Serano> sebastian: you could always install a rootkit hunter. But like Beldar said it is very unlikely.
<Serano> sebastian: http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/
<stevecam> afaik, unless im not catching up with new ideas, smart information off the disk wouldnt make sense to me lol
<Beldar> stevecam, ah onboard meant installed.
<sebastian> ok, I am willing to learn and install it
<sebastian> can I get it from synaptic?
<Beldar> sebastian, rkhunter is really for people who know how to muse it, it will only show changes from the install, many legitimate.
<Beldar> use*
<Serano> try sudo apt-cache search <name>
<snufft_> Hey guys. I have a laptop hdd that is failing. it has 2 partitions on it and one of them is Windows 7. I've bought a new hard drive that I'd like to copy JUST the partition with Win7, on to, but the old win 7 partition is 116gb and the new hdd is 256gb. Can I copy all the data somehow (what application does anyone recommend?) without being stuck with a 116gb partition again?
<stevecam> Beldar, i may be 26, but ive been usisng computers for 21 years so things are getting new very quicly for me
<Beldar> snufft_, That is a ##windows question really.
<snufft_> Beldar, i'd be cloning it on Ubuntu. the drive has to be out of the machine to clone
<Beldar> stevecam, Heh that is about 3 times longer than I.
<sebastian> Beldar, if there was a built in assembly language keylogger on my computer would I be able to detect it on ubuntu?
<Beldar> snufft_ Really cloning it with what, isn't that your inquiry?
<sebastian> should I encrypt my homefolder?
<Beldar> sebastian, If you really think this has happened your bets response is a new install.
<snufft_> Beldar, pretty much. What Linux/Ubuntu app can I use that will let me clone the drive, without partitioning the new drive to 116gb again
<stevecam> Beldar, somebody tried telling me about privacy the other day, afaik privacy became obsolete back in 1980
<Beldar> snufft_, I use clonezilla often, you cab resize partitions.
<Beldar> can*
<snufft_> Beldar, awesome, i'll give it a shot :)
<snufft_> Beldar, thanks!
<Beldar> stevecam, privacy is a myth always has been. ;)
<Serano> sebastian: you can try installing clamav which for all intent purposes a linux antivirus
<sebastian> Beldar, I am downloading some torrents, I will wait until those have finished, save them onto a flash drive and then do that
<stevecam> Beldar, i see you surviced the "password" for a password era
<catopett> Someone that know UCK? Here?
<__cskksc> test
<sebastian> i installed tor
<sebastian> but when i look for it on dash i cannot find it
<Serano> And privacy is not obsolute. The only thing is that generations that grew up without privacy don't grasp the concept of it. And agreed full privacy is an illusion, always has been. But with the technologies advancing. Privacy is now not for the masses but for the few elite.
<stevecam> Serano, how old are you?
<Serano> is that relevant?
<bazhang> Serano, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Serano> bazhang: excuse me, i was responding to a quote here. I'll refrain myself :)
<bazhang> thanks
<Serano> stevecam: if you wish to elaborate further we can go private or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebastian> My question is the following, if I finish downloading the torrents onto my external hard drive, if i make the iso into my flash drive and do a clean reinstall should I install without a connection to the internet? should i choose the option to encrypt my home folder, should I choose a very intricate password to log in and how should i proceed after doing that?
<sebastian> will connecting my usb external hard drive to copy my back ups back compromise things?
<stevecam> Serano, you're not in there, i was just amking a remark about how i became that my privacy did not exist at a very young age
<catopett> Someone that know UCK? Here? I need help to make a distro, i put XUBUNTU in DVD and i get msg: File /media/catopett is not an Ubuntu Desktop Edition ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.when i click on the xubuntu dvd-rom
<pvp101sing> How do I boot an iso image to grub and load it while booting up my computer what is the command am trying to load a different ubuntu image file
<allyai> beldar: http://windowssecrets.com/forums/showthread.php/157789-SOLVED!-Ubuntu-13-10-keybored-and-mouse-stops-working-after-some-time!
<Beldar> allyai, Cool you have it fixed?
<allyai> not yet, was doing other stuff. gonna try it now
<sebastian> I wonder if I break down into paragraphs here,  1) finish downloading torrents, back up files, 2)reinstall ubuntu
<sebastian> choose encrypt home folder option?
<sebastian> choose a very long 256 character password?
<catopett> I am following the: http://www.howtogeek.com/109736/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or-usb and cannot continue as UCK asks for iso-file, is it possible that the xubuntu dvd does not function here?
<sebastian> install offline?
<catopett> It is a live dvd
<Serano> sebastian: preferably with inet imo. This way you make sure that packages are on the most up to date version on installation.
<Picos> hi all
<sebastian> inet=? internet connection?
<Serano> sebastian: home encryption is nice. But I would encrypt my homefolder with a short pass and use a TrueCrypt container inside that with Whirl.
<sebastian> so click on download latest packages while installing
<Serano> sebastian: obviously yes
<Serano> sebastian: yes
<sebastian> ¨use a Truecrypt container inside that with Whirl¨  is that something I check during installation or do I sudo-apt get something as quickly as I installed?
<Serano> no that is after install. If you feel there is a need to hide something on the home folder and that it is very imperative that it stays private, I would recommend encryppting the homefolder and afterwards use a specialised solution for encrypting your files. My advice was TrueCrypt with Whirl
<sebastian> ok so that means i go on the terminal and then write sudo apt get Whirl?
<davidrsmorris> Exactly what is a lens?  What is the transparent thing that it loads into?
<Serano> sebastian no that means you need to google truecrypt and follow the installation instructions.
<Serano> sebastian:  also if you want to be safe against keyloggers you need to put on the paranoid hat and enable your firewall and block everything except the ports that you allow to.
<sebastian> I google truecrypt, there should be some isntruction with a repository to enter into the sources file and then sudo apt get
<sebastian> brb
<Serano> This way you can control the traffic flow from and to your machine and eliminate the chance a keylogger is able to send anything.
<sebastian> ok
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<sebastian> is tor available on ubuntu? synaptic says that it is but i cannot seem to find it by typing tor on dash, i will need to use tor to look for true crypt installation when I reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !tor | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<sebastian> ok thank you
<Serano> sebastian: you need to learn how to google a program. Look for install information and use that. This can either be you have to build the package and install it manually and sometimes there is a package available in the repo.
<lotuspsychje> !info vidalia | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: vidalia (source: vidalia): controller GUI for Tor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.21-1 (saucy), package size 2992 kB, installed size 6015 kB
<sebastian> so, finish downloading torrents, back up in external flash hard drive, do clean reinstall, download updates while installing,  encrypt home folder, download tor, look for truecrypt installation
<Serano> Now for working with the 'integrated installer'. Sudo apt-get install <packagename> and to try and find a package: sudo apt-cache search <packagename>
<Serano> the latter will give you the right package name to use with the first command.
<sebastian> aha! so vidalia is why tor is probably not working
<Serano> in short: the basics =-)
<sebastian> ok final question and i know this is off topic, is there a way to attain privacy on facebook, yahoo mail, youtube, via a program?
<Tello> hello
<Tello> i need help in installing ubuntu
<Serano> sebastian: in some degree but if the information you supply to facebook is your personal information it will mean that all your connecting measures would be rendered useless.
<Serano> so for anonimity: tor is nice, for encryption use a vpn to encrypt everything passed your ISP.
<Tello> hello
<Serano> so my way of enabling that would be your pc > ISP > VPN > Server > Tor Network > Facebook
<sebastian> back up, reinstall>update while installing>encrypthomefolder>download tor>download true crypt...find a vpn, what is a vpn? do i have to pay for truecrypt or the vpn or is it free on ubuntu?
<Serano> sebastian: I feel you have set a goal but you still need to do a lot of research :) Don't expect to be given all the answers, but dare to adventure yourself. Do everything step by step. Ask if you get stuck. But first of all research. I've given you lots of information. Even on subjects you clearly have no idea about what they do.
<sebastian> ok
<Serano> My advice would be to read up on Security Practices, What is a VPN, How does Tor work, What is encryption How does it work.
<sebastian> I heard rumors that certain laptops were being shipped bugged
<sebastian> from leaks on the net
<sebastian> if this were the case would i be able to detect it from ubuntu?
<Serano> Not particularly. Most laptops are being shipped with windows, which is an open door anyway. Good practices will protect you in Linux.
<FuuuqUmiist> is it true that Ubuntu 32bit edition can support more than 4GB of ram?
<Serano> But furthermore, We look for backdoors on software. That means we trust our hardware to be bugfree. That's proprietary so we can't really check that. But who says it is bugfree. If you use the proprietary drivers of your videocard, aren't those infected with a backdoor?
<sebastian> my laptop came with windows 8 preinstalled
<Serano> FuuuqUmiist:  32bit has a limitation of 4GB. It's a mathematical limitation
<FuuuqUmiist> Serano how about the Ubuntu 32bit PAE version
<sebastian> how the heck can Richard Stallman live!
<Serano> FuuuqUmiist: I have no experience with PAE.
<Serano> FuuuqUmiist:  Reading up a bit fast: A PAE-enabled Linux kernel requires that the CPU also support PAE
<Serano> So I'd look into that first.
<q0> I have a weird problem, hard to describe. It's in google chrome. You know when you Tab the first time and it focuses on the search results first ? Something happened and the first focus of my results page is starting from Google+ . What the fuck causes this ? It's depressing.
<bitbee> Hi all
<sebastian> is it possible to functionally interact with others using webcam such as on skype on ubuntu without using any proprietary software or drivers?
<sebastian> and watch youtube videos and listen to music
<Beldar> sebastian, skype is proprietary, there are other apps to do this with however.
<Serano> using skype would mean opening up all your conversations through skype
<sebastian> is there an non proprietary alternative that is multiplatform and of equal quality?
<Serano> since skype itself is proprietary. We have no control. I believe from PRISM documents it was revealed that Skype was a part of it
<yenic> I have Ubuntu (xubuntu package) installed in a VM on Win7, it's pretty responsive on the main middle monitor, but on the other two screens I have programs respond very sluggishly
<yenic> is there a fix for this? Or is Ubuntu in Virtualbox best used in a single monitor config?
<q0> wow logging out worked
<q0> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha XDXDXD
<q0> thank you bye
<Beldar> sebastian, I doubt the same quality but but that depends on your definitions. Honestly clinging to open source as a only way is better represented in other OS like fedora....etc
<FuuuqUmiist> sebastian maybe try Linphone or Jitsi
<FuuuqUmiist> skype doesn't encrypt their communications
<sebastian> so for open source, non-proprietary go for Fedora
<sebastian> ok
<Beldar> sebastian, It has to be you being the watchdog on this, asking a support channel is not all the answers, do the research in other words.
<nyRednek> hey all
<Beldar> Ubuntu starts out as all open source basically, it is what you add that changes this
<sebastian> someone suggested net bsd for security but that is insane, i am a newb
<Serano> sebastian:  not neccesarily. Take a look at this site https://prism-break.org/en/categories/gnu-linux/
<FuuuqUmiist> sebastian this is helpful in recommending software https://prism-break.org/en/
<Serano> lol FuuuqUmiist
<sebastian> so as long as i dont install the ubuntu extras everything is open source and non proprietary including drivers?
<Beldar> sebastian, With fedora you have to add repos to get anything proprietary the main repos do not have any.
<sebastian> like video camera, microphone, etc
<FuuuqUmiist> sebastian Trisquel takes away all the propriety stuff in linux, and Debian is more restricted on propriety too
<Serano> I believe themedia codecs and the amazon thing are proprietary. Everything else is opensource on base install.
<Beldar> sebastian, There is proprietary apps in the main repos IE nvidia proprietary for example
<Serano> Videodrivers you can choose between the proprietary version in linux or the open source one.
<FuuuqUmiist> https://trisquel.info/ it is endorsed by Stallman
<sebastian> *googles trisquel*
<FuuuqUmiist> it is basically LTS Ubuntu 12.04
<Serano> basicly sebastian you really need to do the reasearch., all of us had to do it, to fully grasp how it is
<Serano> and works
<sebastian> ok ok
<sebastian> how about this one
<sebastian> just before i go
<sebastian> i make up a new email addres, new fb account, new youtube channel, without revealing my info, send my friends a letter with the link to the private video and let them know it is me, i can check from the views on the channel that only they saw the video
<stunatra> wow they really ruined ubuntu. barely usable now.
<Serano> sebastian: youtube would kill your disguise immediatly. The flash software used would reveal your true ip, even with proxies, VPN, ... With your true IP combined with your prior internet activity, you would be linked to your new profile
<Beldar> sebastian, That is a made up scenario, outside of the support here that includes other entities.
<Psil0Cybin> Hey whats up guys I am using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS, and I am trying to use the xfce-power-manager to enable a dim when the computer is idle for 12 seconds, but no matter what I do nothing makes the screen dim over time, althouigh the hotkeys work
<Psil0Cybin> wondering if there is somthing I can do in order to attempt to diagnose this issue, or try to fix it the proper way.
<catopett> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04e8:685e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II] (USB Debugging mode) hvow do i mount this?
<sebastian> Thanks fellers
<Serano> Psil0Cybin:  have you tried googling your laptop type with the specific problem?
<Psil0Cybin> Serano, I cannot find related topics, for my laptop It is a newish laptop a Lenovo G700
<davidrsmorris> hey, I'm trying to set up a system to run scopes/lenses in a minimalist environment, does anyone know what API I need to read?
<stevecam> for a second i read jewish laptop instead of newish
<Psil0Cybin> all that pops up is my issue that I have posted on the forums Serano (ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549)
<Serano> Psil0Cybin: I'm finding alot of lenovo products that have problems with it. Most suggest tweaking in different places to fix it.
<catopett> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04e8:685e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II] (USB Debugging mode) hvow do i mount this?
<Psil0Cybin> Serano, I have posted the outputs as specified, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549&p=12943388#post12943388 I am going to wait for a reply.
<Serano> catopett: use df -h to find the device
<Serano> catopett: and use this to mount https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Beldar> stevecam, little Freudian slip eh. ;)
<Akayllin> anyone know how to fix sound in ubuntu? i get sound through speakers but no sound through headphones. they were working a few hours ago and i havent installed anything new in that time. tested with multiple headphones, no desktop speakers yet though
<Beldar> davidrsmorris, Kind of a probably not doable option those are attached to unity, I suppose it depends on your definition of " minimalist environment".
<davidrsmorris> Beldar, I figured I could re-implement the dbus api in Lua under Awesome...
<randy_> I'm logged in but can't create a new thread on ubuntu community?
<jak2000> why when i run this command: sudo a2ensite itsol.mx i get an error: ERROR: Site itsol.mx does not exist!  the file exists: in /etc/apache2/sites-available   itsol.mx  thanks in ubuntu 12.40 worked, but in ubuntu 13.10 not any advice?
<catopett> mount point /mnt/samsung-mountpoint does not exist, help
<randy_> I have postfix and dovecot setup and from thunderbird can send emails back and forth... if I try to email test3@mydomain.com it tells me the user doesn't exist.   It exists when emailing it from same domain.  Any ideas?
<Serano> randy_: MX records set in the DNS?
<randy_> yes mx records are correct.  thunderbird is running on my laptop not the server and everything works fine from domain to domain.  If I email the address from gmail or something it says mailbox doesn't exist.
<Serano> catopett: something like this: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/newhd
<Serano> where the first part is the device location and the second the mount point
<Serano> randy_: I can"t troubleshoot it like this. Also don't think this is ubuntu related. Maybe on dovecot postfix support channels
<snufft> i'm trying to identify my portable hdd from a list of drives in the format of /dev/sda /dev/sdc etc. How can I find out what my drive has been added to? There's nothing in right click drive -> properties like that?
<randy_> my first expiernce at settiing ubuntu server up so might be doing something wrong though.... have used CentOs for last 10 years for setting up web servers.
<Serano> snufft: df -h
<snufft> Serano, wonderful! thank you so much :D this one has been bugging me for ages :D
<Serano> yw
<Serano> randy_: what are you setting up the box to do? Hosting platform?
<Serano> In case randy_ watches the logs: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<rdgawdzi> Did anyone ever have issues with AMD Radeon HD 7***? I can play 3D games, yet sublime text has laggy scrolling for example.
<kutulal> Hello everyone!
<kutulal> I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS with lxde
<kutulal> I want to run a terminal command after login.
<kutulal> the command should run automatically every time I login
<Beldar> !enter | kutulal
<ubottu> kutulal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kutulal> !enter | kutulal
<ubottu> kutulal, please see my private message
<Serano> kutulal: what you want to do is make a little script with the commands in that need to be executed. You could then add that script to crontab that will run it on boot. More info on how to use crontab: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-execute-cron-job-after-system-reboot/
<usr13> kutulal: You need to create a properly configured .desktop file and place it in ~/.config/autostart
<Serano> ah idd what he said: @login :p
<Serano> thought i read on boot
<usr13> LittleFool: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#Autostart_programs
<kutulal> the executable is crclient which is placed in my home folder. I use it to login to my web host. In terminal I type``./crclient -u username'' where `username' is my login name.But I'm not getting how to do this automatically
<usr13> kutulal: If there is a username and password to be entered, you'll have to create a script for it.
<kutulal> username & password field is saved in the programs .conf file. So I only need to execute command:``./crclient -u username'' in my home directory
<happyfr0gg> How do I use this for irssi??? --> https://gist.github.com/OrangeTux/5729182
<Serano> happyfr0gg:  something for #irssi ?
<happyfr0gg> I would like to connect to Facebook chat from inside irssi.
<roasted> Question - what *exactly* is needed on 13.10 to install 32 bit applications? Just ia32-libs-multiarch? Reason I ask is I have an application (Mimio Studio) which is labeled an i386 application but their site says it supports 32 and 64. On a 13.10 32 bit VM, works fine. On a 13.10 64 bit install, no such luck. Lots of errors when installing via terminal. Thing is, I have ia32-libs-multiarch installed. Makes me wonder if there's
<roasted> something else I need.
<Serano> roasted: couldn't you just download the 64bit version  of the program?
<kutulal> usr13:username & password field is saved in the programs .conf file. So I only need to execute command:``./crclient -u username'' in my home directory
<roasted> Serano: there is only one file under linux for this program
<roasted> Serano: I'll double check though. maybe it's hidden somewhere.
<kutulal> usr13: username & password field is saved in the programs .conf file. So I only need to execute command:``./crclient -u username'' in my home directory
<roasted> Serano: yeah just one
<Serano> roasted: if there isn't, I think you need to install ia32-libs
<Serano> and as far as I would expect it would work
<roasted> Serano: they're not in the 13.10 repos as far as I can tell
<Serano> I'm still on precise so I wouldn't know
<catopett>  warning: /home/catopett/tmp/remaster-root-mount seems to be mounted read-only. is this right?
<Serano> have you tried a dpkg --force-all
<kutulal> anyone please help :(
<happyfr0gg> kutulal - what is exactly you are trying to do?
<kutulal> I want to run a terminal command after login.the command should run automatically every time I login.the executable is crclient which is placed in my home folder. I use it to login to my web host. In terminal I type``./crclient -u username'' where `username' is my login name.But I'm not getting how to do this automatically
<happyfr0gg> kutulal - I may be of help.
<Serano> kutulal: do ./crclient -u username  > run.sh
<Serano> and via crontab let run.sh be ran everytime. or just add the command in crontab
<Serano> on login
<Serano> although I might be wrong.
<Serano> kutulal: is it on a desktop?
<Serano> if so http://xmodulo.com/2013/01/how-to-automatically-run-script-when-logging-into-ubuntu-desktop.html
<Serano> well make script.sh and chmod +x it. Inside put ./crclient -u username
<Serano> and add it to the the startup applications
<klloveall> Hey everyone, so I moved my file server to a new case and now the SSD partitions are not being read. The device shows up in BIOS, and I booted from a flash drive and the drive shows up in disk utility but shows that it's unformatted. Any suggestions?
<Serano> klloveall: It sounds like they are recognized but not formatted or partionned. Boot with the flash and use gpart to format and partition the ssd
<lewislipsz> going to build an ubuntu media server for my home
<lewislipsz> is this the right place?
<klloveall> Serano: I agree, but I know it is partitioned and formatted because it was working before I moved cases (the only thing I changed was cases. I added in another HDD but haven't hooked it up yet)
<cfhowlett> lewislipsz, or in #ubuntu-server  but start here
<lewislipsz> i want to avoid any issues with the hardware I buy
<cfhowlett> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lewislipsz> arright, thanks
<lewislipsz> I've seen some of that
<Serano> klloveall: Oh bizar. The weren't by any chance in RAID or encrypted with truecrypt?
<lewislipsz> I've had spotty success with each veresion of ubuntu on my current hardware - seems to have gotten worse over time
<cfhowlett> lewislipsz, I'd suggest going with LTS for the long term support benefits
<abtest> r
<lotuspsychje> klloveall: what ss brand you have?
<lotuspsychje> dds
<lotuspsychje> ssd
<lewislipsz> I just don't want any issues - I spent weekends trying to get my geforce 250 to play nice with no success
<lewislipsz> if I'm just sharing files, no transcoding or xbmc or plex or anything, I should be fine with onboard video, I assume?
<klloveall> Not to my knowledge. The rest of the HDD's are, but the OS is on the SSD by itself. And it's an OCZ I think
<Serano> Well with a RPi lewislipsz you can get a mediacenter for $50 bucks :)
<lewislipsz> idk RPi
<Prufrock> Hello all
<lewislipsz> i just want many TB of storage in some sort of RAID array to expose my .mkvs to the network
<lewislipsz> to windows machines, wdtv, whatever else I get
<lewislipsz> i don't want to spend more than a few hundred bucks besides the HDDs
<Serano> sounds like you need a NAS. :) If you want specialised software OS for that, take a look at FreeNAS
<lewislipsz> yeah, I've thought about NAS's
<lewislipsz> is that a better option?
<Prufrock> I have a Toshiba A6, AMD 64 laptop with Windows 8 pre-installed, I am trying to boot Ubuntu on it in legacy mode. It seems to boot, but it won't start the gui for some reason. What can I do?
<lewislipsz> seems like they all come with sketchy reviews or functional caveats
<lewislipsz> unless I drop $600 on a drobo or something
<Serano> It is. You can go for premade NAS systems, or build a small pc with the FreeNAS OS on it and do the same.
<lewislipsz> is FreeNAS a linux derivitave?
<Serano> yes
<klloveall> Serano: Not to my knowledge. The other HDD's are, but the SSD isn't.
<lewislipsz> well, that's what I want, I guess - supports multiple HDDs and different flavours of RAID I assume?
<catopett> help, i use UCK to build a live-cd and getting error: bin/po2txt he.po >he.tr open2: exec of fribidi --nopad --nobreak failed at bin/po2txt line 112 make[1]: *** [he.tr] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/tmp.RRVD51j0NJ/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/po' make: *** [po] Error 2 Failed to build gfxboot theme
<mrdeb> hi. what is fix for mount:failed not authorized with udisk
<klloveall> lotuspsychje: OCZ I believe.
<mrdeb> thank u!!
<Serano> klloveall: I would look if I can find evidence there is still data on the disk, or I would consider it lost.
<lewislipsz> looking at freenas.org now
<runelind> have you guys had to deal with secure boot?  I got a new motherboard and I'm having trouble getting anything to boot.
<runelind> I set CSM to enabled and everything to Legacy, but still nothing :-/
<Serano> runelind:  yes I had to turn of fastboot.
<ahoneybun> Prufrock, does the UEFI show that secure boot is off?
<Serano> and secure boot
<runelind> Serano: pretty sure I disabled fastboot, but I'll check again.
<Serano> runelind: secure boot aswell
<ahoneybun> runelind, I turned off secure boot and it worked
<lewislipsz> thanks
<mrdeb> hi. what is fix for mount:failed not authorized with udisk
<klloveall> lewislipsz: That's almost exactly what I have, but I ended up using ubuntu for it instead of freeNAS. Also I would suggest having the OS on a separate drive (preferably SSD, but I had it on a flash drive for a while).
<klloveall> lewislipsz: Also I would make sure you have the HDDs in a software raid.
<klloveall> Serano: what would be those signs?
<lewislipsz> so what hardware constraints should I have in mind with freenas?  doesn't seem like there's any guidance
<lewislipsz> in my limited experience, some setups are unworkable with linux
<Serano> klloveall: I would start with badblocks first
<lewislipsz> or I'm too dumb or unmotivated to resolve
<lewislipsz> amd v intel / particular onboard video chipsets / etc
<Serano> fsck is an option aswell but i run badblocks first
<runelind> Serano: yeah, Fast Boot is disabled by default.
<Serano> lewislipsz: first of all what are you making a server or a player?
<lewislipsz> just a server
<Serano> than basicly any hardware that can run linux will run it. There are not that many hardware dependencies these days as there used to be.
<lewislipsz> i'm just streaming to pcs or players like wdtv which handle mkvs etc fine natively
<Prufrock> ahoneybun, I don't really know. But I am sure I disabled the secure boot from the BIOS. I that's how I could switch to CSM mode, ya know. :/
<lewislipsz> i'm currently using an ancient dell with xp and external usb drives to stream my media
<Serano> so basicly I would look for hardware that has alot of SATA interfaces on board or PCI space enough for hardware raid cards.
<nikolam> what to do with udisks-daemon using 100% cpu time
<lewislipsz> i assume the specs on the pc don't need to be very robust
<Serano> put that in a case that allow alot of drives in a compact way.
<Serano> lewislipsz: a simple i3 would suffice for a fileserver.
<lewislipsz> so i don't really need any sort of gpu then, other than whatever would display a gui for configuration
<Serano> nope
<klloveall> The two things I looked for was SATA interfaces/GbE Ethernet, A case that has a fan over the HDD bays, onboard graphics.
<Serano> mb+mem+cpu and hdd's
<klloveall> A simple celeron processor should suffice, you shouldn't even need an i3
<Serano> in a casing that allows drives :)
<lewislipsz> that's what I was thinking
<klloveall> Also, badblocks is running now Serano
<lewislipsz> that should be all doable for a few hundred bucks, then
<klloveall> Yeah, I built mine for ~$250...
<lewislipsz> so, is freeNAS worthwhile?
<lewislipsz> like, couldn't I just install ubuntu or any other modern distro and just use samba to share stuff?
<Serano> lewislipsz: Imo if you want to play it smart. Buy cpu with low tpd.
<Serano> keep the electric costs down aswell.
<Serano> since it's headless and will be running 24/7
<lewislipsz> yeah, headless is fine
<lewislipsz> it will sit in a closet or something
<Serano> i'd advise the WD red drives aswell if you go sata. since they are optimized for 24/7 running
<lewislipsz> what does freenas give me that an off the shelf linux experience wouldn't?
<klloveall> I just used ubuntu. It works well and is more familiar than freeNAS (which I tried and gave up on during installation)
<klloveall> nothing basically.
<runelind> I keep getting code 99 on the bios splash screen, and then it reboots over and over again.
<klloveall> It can run on less hardware and comes preconfigured to do what you want...
<Serano> lewislipsz: nothing besides the the GUI it's done experience. All functionality can be redone, but you have to do it yourself then.
<Serano> freenas is advanced in what it does. It has it's gui and backengine to do all the things one wants for a NAS and more.
<runelind> can't really find any info about code 99
<klloveall> The other thing though is that you can use your file server for more than just serving files then (such as perhaps leveling audio on your music or torrenting things)
<klloveall> runelind: Code 99 sounds like a motherboard code. What brand/model is your mobo?
<lewislipsz> I've never raid'd before - does ubuntu handle all the various flavours natively for me?  I don't need to look for particular mobo features or anything?
<Serano> Freenas is based on debian
<runelind> klloveall: Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2H
<Serano> so it will all be so familiar aswell
<klloveall> It does. Mdadm can do 0,1,4,5,6 and 10 I believe.
<runelind> klloveall: brand new
<Prufrock> Anyone? :/
<catopett> Noen som bruker "UCK-GUI"? Trenger hjelp
<runelind> build in cpu/gpu
<lewislipsz> i've got 4TB of crap now, and only more going forward - is a straight up raid0 what I want?
<klloveall> I would suggest Raid 5 or 6 so that you don't loose your data.
<klloveall> I have 6 2TB's in a RAID6.
<lewislipsz> which is what flavour of raid?
<lewislipsz> should I be nervous about raid?
<klloveall> A raid 6
<runelind> single stick of 4GB 1600Mhz PC3-12800 DDR3
<catopett> Someone using "UCK-GUI"? Need help
<lewislipsz> can I mix and match different size / manufacturers of drive?
<klloveall> If you get a RAID 6 it can support loosing two HDDs before you loose your data.
<klloveall> Manufacturers, yes. Size under certain conditions.
<lewislipsz> I think i have now multiple sizes / mfgs - toshiba, wd, etc
<klloveall> It's easier if they're all the same size. What are the sizes now?
<runelind> freenas with raidz1/2/3 :)
<lewislipsz> so if I want 6TB of raid6 storage, how much physical storage do i need to have?
<korubii> I'm trying to format my old DVR hard drive (500GB). Ubuntu can't read the drive
<klloveall> It depends on the RAID type. 0: 6TB, 1: 12TB, 5: 8TB, 6: 10TB.
<lewislipsz> I have a 2TB toshiba, a 2TB WD and a 1TB seagate all plugged into various USB ports on an ageing Xp machine
<klloveall> Take a look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Standard_levels
<korubii> how do I format the drive in Ubuntu?
<klloveall> That's not bad. You could get another 1TB and RAID the two 1TB's together in a RAID0 and then raid all 3 together in a RAID 5...
<kostkon> lewislipsz: please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<lewislipsz> ok, will do - thanks for the info
<nikolam> how can someone fix that udisks-daemon using 100% cpu time
<klloveall> no problem~
<happyfr0gg> How do I enable the transparency background in lxterminal?
<klloveall> runeland: Where is the code coming up? on the screen or on the mobo?
<nikolam> and then find kicks in using over 60% cpu time and doign it for a long time, every day I start the machine
<nikolam> I am tired of that defaulr behaviour of ubuntu (xubuntu 13.10 64bit)
<mrdeb> ok
<Prufrock> I am trying to boot into Ubuntu on a Toshiba A6, AMD 64 laptop with Windows 8. I am booting on legacy mode with secure boot disabled, but I can't start the gui display. How can I fix that, please?
<cfhowlett> happyfr0gg, might want to ask in #lxde
<catopett> Need help on UCK-GUI, get error: bin/po2txt he.po >he.tr exec of fribidi --nopad --nobreak failed at bin/po2txt line 112 make[1]: *** [he.tr] Error 2
<happyfr0gg> cfhowlett, okay. Thanks.
<korubii>  i'm having problems getting Ubuntu to recognize a 500GB drive from a DVR. I am not very good with bash, either. can anyone assist me?
<korubii> I just want to format it and use it
<monkwitdafunk> problems with formats?
<korubii>  i'm having problems getting Ubuntu to recognize a 500GB drive from a DVR. I am not very good with bash, either. can anyone assist me?
<korubii> I'm trying not to spam chat
<cfhowlett> !patience|korubii,
<ubottu> korubii,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<korubii> then I said i want to format it
<catopett> I think the bin/po2txt he.po >he.tr is missing in uck-gui?
<monkwitdafunk> clear data reminence and format the secondary with an operating system
<monkwitdafunk> you can use the full featured mcafee for windows or a live disk
<monkwitdafunk> secondary memory*
<monkwitdafunk> it will work. for ubuntu as the operating system, you just need to use gparted to format the device to have a filesystem once the filesystem is gone
<Lichte> korubii, does the "disks" program see the drive ?
<mrdeb> yes hi
<korubii> in computer, no
<mrdeb> is it ok to do ext4 with noatime on sd card
<mrdeb> yes no thank u!
<korubii> Lichte, I don't see it in computer
<monkwitdafunk> my uncle had this problem before. he thanked me. he thought he had to throw away his hard disk
<catopett> Is there other programs to make customized linux live cd distro then UCK?
<Lichte> korubii, how is the disk attached to the computer?
<Lichte> you said it is in a DVR ?
<korubii> SATA
<korubii> it is not in a DVR
<monkwitdafunk> catopett, there is distrowatch and kernel org
<Lichte> korubii, I see, you pulled it from a DVR and put it in your computer ?
<korubii> it's in my computer case, connected as SATA. BIOS detected it
<pvp101sing> Can someone help tranfer a file to the folder name boot on ubuntu please help
<korubii> Lichte, yes. the DVR was in storage for 2 years. but had a nice 500GB drive
<monkwitdafunk> the filesystem is not recognized
<cristian_c> Hi
<Lichte> korubii, if you open the program called disks, does it list the drive ?
<monkwitdafunk> clear data reminence or have a compatable OS
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<pvp101sing> Can someone help tranfer a file to the folder name boot on ubuntu please help
<korubii> pvp101sing, you can use terminal. sudo mv filename /boot
<korubii> pvp101sing, be careful. messing up /boot can cause major problems and require a boot repair.
<lucian> hello...I just downloaded 'Kali-linux amd 64' and dont understand how to install it. I decided to learn linux for the first time and understand it, but i have hit a road block. I'd appreciate any help
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|lucian, kali is not supported here.
<ubottu> lucian, kali is not supported here.: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lucian> ok
<aa_> could not get lock when doing "apt-get update"
<aa_> how to do next?
<korubii> aa_, sudo?
<lucian> shit i thought linux and ubuntu were  the same
<aa_> no use
<cfhowlett> lucian, no and please watch the language
<aa_> korubii: i did sudo
<korubii> lucian, Kali is an .iso right?
<pvp101sing> it says that /home/travis/filename/* to boot/* no such file or directory what am I doing wrong
<lucian> yes i believe so
<neosploit_> is there any ubuntu support team guy here?
<aa_> i hate apt-get. it always has some kind of problems
<llutz> lucian, /join #kali-linux
<korubii> pvp101sing, make sure you're in the correct directory of the file. or if it's in your home folder use ~/file (that's if it's in /home/travis/file
<aa_> no multi-tasking
<korubii>  aa_, I've never had a problem haha.
<cfhowlett> !ask|neosploit_,
<ubottu> neosploit_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aa_> this is just fresh system install
<neosploit_> i wanna make pentest os for my company
<neosploit_> so can i use ubuntu
<neosploit_> or lubuntu
<Serano> neosploit_: there used to be blackbuntu. And with your name I assume you have heard of metasploit. The OS doesn't matter, it's the software you run
<neosploit_> yeah... but we are an Cyber Security Team and we want to create our custom OS... So, Can I use ubuntu or lubuntu for it
<Serano> See the latter part of my response
<neosploit_> blackbuntu is officially shutdown....
<nikolam> locate starts is find searching/indexing disk. am I forced to see this happen every time I start computer?
<lucian> Thanks LLutz but no response
<neosploit_> Our OS will contain all pentesting os and We have to publish it.... So, main thing is, Is there any ubuntu Law that we can use its os for customization
<llutz> neosploit_, how would we know if you can use it. you are allowed to use it, if that is what you asked
<llutz> lucian, and? kali is offtopic here
<lucian> ok...cool i understand now..didnt mean to jam anything up
<neosploit_> A big question is can we use Ubuntu/lubuntu to create Pentest OS and can we publish it publically..... After publish pentest os will it b create any issue from ubuntu for using ubuntu OS
<Akayllin> pentest os?
<Akayllin> why not just use backtrack?
<Akayllin> or even better... kali. (the improved version of backtrack)
<llutz> another useless distro-derivative. let's reinvent the wheel one time more
<Akayllin> sorry didnt see you mentioned kali
<llutz> Akayllin, sry the comment wasn't directed to you
<neosploit_> look.... we want to use somethin different. So, y not i create for me
<neosploit_> a new Pentest OS
<llutz> neosploit_, so why don't you check the license info on ubuntus website and do what you like? and btw that kind of question is offtopic here too
<Akayllin> but what's wrong with what we have now? why not work to improve it rather than splinter into yet another os and fragment linux even more. linux's greatest strength of opensource is also it's greatest weakness because of fragmentation of distros :\
<llutz> Akayllin, fragmentation? there are only a few distros, maybe some over 9000....time for "something different" :(
<Akayllin> ? slackware, puppy, ubuntu, red hat, fedora, freebsd, arch, debian, kali/backtrack, zorin, numerous small distros and the derivatives for all the listed ones... theres a lot of distros?
<neosploit_> is there any other section to ask about ubuntu os from here
<Akayllin> ummm #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Akayllin> idk any others besides that and this
<Akayllin> this is the "support" channel. that is the "chat" channel
<pvp101sing> I need help to mount a iso to grub nothing is working please
<pvp101sing> I need help to mount a iso to grub nothing is working please
<pvp101sing> I need help to mount a iso to grub nothing is working please
<Serano> do not repeat please.
<godd> my hot corners do not work after every reboot on 12.04, can anyone help?
<nikolam> how to stop being tortured by locate and find for an hour, after booting (and previously by udisks-daemon)
<godd> i started controlling hot corners with ubuntu tweak, having the issue i described, and have since switched to using ccsm, with the same problems
<llutz> nikolam, updatedb running in background?
<sebastian> anyone know if trisquel can be installed from a flash drive?
<nikolam> llutz, yes, pstree says it is started by updatedb.findut
<mrdeb> what is gallium driver
<mrdeb> for intel
<llutz> nikolam: i guess it's started as cron-job. so either disable that and run updatedb manually from time to time or change the time the cronjob starts to a more suitable time
<loketo> oiiiiiiiii
<nikolam> llutz, that is all great, but that 'background' procedure visibly use more resources then espected.
<dutt_> I'm trying to find out if i've got revision 1 or 2 of my motherboard, x58a-ud3r but can't seem to find it in any tool. lshw says version x.x, and it doesn't seem to say any version in hardinfo. anyone got any idea for anothre tool?
<nikolam> I was thinking, since I also use btrfs and zfs that use checksums on files (besides ntfs fuse) that those procedures could use checksums to identify not changed files.
<DTSCode> hey guys... im looking for something like ubuntu one, except i want to be able to automate backups
<llutz> nikolam: filesystem services wouldn't use locate/find imho
<helmut_> hi
<godd> i get this after unity --replace                 (compiz:2165): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<godd> my hot corners stop working after reboot, so i tried unity --replace
<carlos_> Hola
<carlos_> Hello
<godd> yo
<carlos_> :)
<carlos_> de donde son?
<godd> la radio
<godd> hombre
<bq> I do "sudo apt-get install --upgrade python-scrapy" then in this process I restart the ubuntu, then I redo the previous apt-get command it says it is already the latest version. apparently not. how do i solve this?
<pi_____> hi
<Merlin__> just installed Ubuntu on a brand new 1TB HD. It installed ok, then said there was a couple of hundred updates. So I said ok. It downloaded them, the started installing. About 85% of the way through, it's stuck with the error message "cannot read from `/dev/sdc'." What to do???
<llutz> bq: "--upgrade" is ignored as invalid option. try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-scrapy"
<bq> i just remove and then install it. thanks anywa
<James0r2> trying to align a conky config to the bottom_left but can't get it to leave the top left corner. gap_y only bring it to the middle of screen at the lowest.
<James0r2> http://pastebin.com/qp3r6k9J
<Merlin__> just installed Ubuntu on a brand new 1TB HD. It installed ok, then said there was a couple of hundred updates. So I said ok. It downloaded them, the started installing. About 85% of the way through, it's stuck with the error message "cannot read from `/dev/sdc'." What to do???
<pi_____> Merlin__: can Ubuntu start?
<bq> llutz: no actually the python-scrapy installedis 0.12 but the latest is 0.22. reinstall does not work. how to solve this?
<llutz> bq: apt-cache policy python-scrapy
<llutz> bq: check if the newer version is listed. if so, do you have pinning active?
<Merlin__> pi: yes Ubuntu is running fine, I'm typing this on it now!! LOL It's just that "applying changes" window that's locked up
<bq> llutz: how to check if the newer version is listed?
<llutz> bq: apt-cache policy python-scrapy
<llutz> bq: should be listed under "Version...."
<bq> both installed and candidate are 0.12
<bq> I want the latest which is 0.22
<llutz> bq: no newer version available. where did you see 0.22?
<pi_____> Merlin__: you can try apt-get autoremove     /////  autoclean  ///// update  ////// upgrade
<bq> on scrapy website
<pi_____> Merlin__: with sudo like a root
<llutz> bq: either look for a ppa providing that version or build it yourself
<bq> llutz: what is ppa?
<llutz> !ppa | bq
<ubottu> bq: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<llutz> !info python-scrapy
<Merlin__> pi____: should I try to stop the update manager first? how should I get it to close the applying changes window?
<ubottu> python-scrapy (source: python-scrapy): Python web scraping and crawling framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.4-1 (saucy), package size 307 kB, installed size 1550 kB
<llutz> bq: as you see, even 13.10 only has 0.14.
<pi_____> Merlin__: yes, you can stop update manager
<Merlin__> pi____: how? just with the X in the top left corner?
<llutz> bq: so has trusty. you need to find external repos for it if you really need that new version
<pi_____> Merlin__: run the terminal
<pi_____> Merlin__: then top
<Merlin__> ok...
<pi_____> Merlin__: you can see id number of update manager
<bq> llutz: ok thanks.
<pi_____> Merlin__:  hen kill his number
<pi_____> Merlin__: then kill his number
<pi_____> how to know new usb device?
<llutz> pi_____: dmesg
<monkwitdafunk> Filesystem permissions may be able to prevent read write or execute
<monkwitdafunk> I.forget the exact term. Let me look
<pi_____> allright  usb 1-1.2 device number 4
<Merlin__> pi____: that killed the software centre window, but not the "applying changes" one. It's still showing 3 lines of "error: cannot read from `/dev/sdc'."
<pi_____> it is usb hdd, how can i connect ?
<monkwitdafunk> Check file permissions
<chris_wot> anyone know what's happening with upgrades from au.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<pi_____> Merlin__: can you reboot system?
<chris_wot> I'm getting a 502 error
<Merlin__> pi___: I'll try... [that's means I'm going to disappear from here for a while - LOL]
<pi_____> Merlin__: ok, appear
<chris_wot> anyone else in Australia having problems with doing package installs/upgrades?
<Beldar> chris_wot, You can change the mirror, for now probably just a burp in the servers.
<Armo> Hi all.
<chris_wot> Beldar, silly question - what's the best way of doing this?
<Beldar> chris_wot, Run software-properties-gtk and in the first tab is server download from, you can let it choose, or do it yourself.
<Armo> I am trying to boot Ubuntu on a legacy mode, on a Toshiba A6, AMD 64 laptop with Windows 8. But it doesn't load the gui display. What could be wrong with it?
<chris_wot> thanks Beldar, that's much appreciated!
<Armo> Ubuntu 13.10, that is.
<Beldar> no prob
<monkwitdafunk> Merlin. It is best to start off with the correct software, not a OEM ubuntu that has software changes or a rogue software download
<ron> hi. I'm trying to install the mini.iso following a HOWTO on xbmc installation. I've followed this http://mummila.net/nuudelisoppa/2012/02/16/booting-ubuntus-minimal-cd-iso-from-grub2/ to run it from disk via grub, and it loads fine. The problem is I encounter https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244176 and I'm not sure if and how I can work around it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244176 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appears to Hang)" [High,Fix released]
<ron> any suggestions would be appreciated.
<monkwitdafunk> Integrity check with md5 and sha1. learn pipes and redirection with read, write and copy bytes(wc)
<gordonjcp> ron: 13.10 is horrible
<gordonjcp> ron: just use XBMCBuntu and save yourself a lot of time
<Merlin___> monkwitdafunk: I downloaded it direct from the Ubuntu site, stuck it on a USB stick and installed it on a brand new hard drive
<pi_____> Merlin___: its ok
<ron> gordonjcp: I can't. The HOWTO specifically says to go with the mini.iso installation. http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=174854 I'm on an AMD machine so the XBMCBuntu is a poor fit.
<Merlin___> pi____: seems ok, at least it booted again! :)
<bq> sudo apt-get update error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7014945/
<monkwitdafunk> Integrity check. For example, mirrors.kernel.org (ftp) can have a diffrent integrity check than a torrent version with diffrent maintainers
<pi_____> Merlin___: you can go to terminal and use apt-get
<pi_____> Merlin___: and ignore update manager
<llutz> bq: warning, not an error
<gordonjcp> ron: why would it be a "poor fit"?
<gordonjcp> ron: good luck with it.
<ron> gordonjcp: I'm just following the guide of the amd xbmc version maintainer :)
<gordonjcp> ron: 13.10 does not work with USB keyboards, or anything other than NVidia graphics
<Merlin___> pi____: what are you asking me to use "apt-get" for?
<bq> llutz: first line warning. second line error
<gordonjcp> ron: it's fundamentally broken, in many ways
<llutz> bq: still nothing to worry about. wait a while, try again
<pi_____> Merlin___: im not asking
<ron> gordonjcp: I hear what you're saying, but since the xbmc maintainer wrote this guide, I don't see many other choices really. I wouldn't know where to begin with xbmcbuntu as I'm having other issues with it.
<monkwitdafunk> Gui is what makes a OS famous. The gui can be more reliable for firewalls and be more user friendly
<gordonjcp> ron: download the XBMCbuntu ISO, stick it on a USB drive, boot it
<gordonjcp> ron: simple as that
<bq> llutz: i tried several times
<ron> gordonjcp: and again, it doesn't work well with AMD Fusion.
<gordonjcp> monkwitdafunk: firewalls don't need a GUI
<monkwitdafunk> An example.would be bringing the television experience.to.computers
<gordonjcp> ron: nothing does
<ron> gordonjcp: okay. have a great day!
<gordonjcp> ron: get an NVidia graphics card, they are about the only ones supported properly in recent Linuxes (of any distro)
<llutz> bq: use a different mirror then
<gordonjcp> ron: seriously, save yourself a lot of bother
<ron> gordonjcp: seriously, have a great day :)
<gordonjcp> ron: spend 20 quid on an entry-level NVidia card and use XBMCbuntu
<monkwitdafunk> They make.the hardware, they make the drivers
<Merlin___> thanks pi, monk. It seems to be running again now...
<gordonjcp> do that, and it will not ever go wrong
<monkwitdafunk> Ok.cool merlin
<gordonjcp> monkwitdafunk: TV manufacturers don't make their own firmware
<monkwitdafunk> No. Macintosh in history
<gordonjcp> oh, right, yeah
<monkwitdafunk> I used macintosh in television 9/10 in highschool
<gordonjcp> but that's more for #u-offtopic
<bq> llutz: you mean change the source.list then update?
<ron> ah, there's a workaround. silly me. laters!
<llutz> bq: yes
<StarOnD> I know this may sounds stupid, but what is wrong with >> cp *java *ast ( I want a second copy of files ending with java as a file ending with ast)
<savagecroc> is it possible to mount encrypted hfs+?
<humbag> StarOnD: the command rename is useful
<StarOnD> yes I know that, for some reason I want to use cp
<StarOnD> how would I do it with cp source dest way?
<cristian_c> Another question:
<cristian_c> I'm using inkscape. How can I select a sheet?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<humbag> i guess iterate throught *.java and use sed to write the new name
<bq> llutz: same error
<Armo> ..
<pi_____> StarOnD: for example   cp /home/xxx/* /mnt/media/xxx/*
<StarOnD> how would I do >> cat *java | *ast
<love12> i am using  MRTG in ubuntu server  i have already installed mrtg  but when i try  cfgmaker --global 'WorkDir: /home/http/mrtg' --output /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg public@ localhost to test there is an error is there any help please?
<llutz> StarOnD: for file in *.java;do cp $file $(basename $file .java).ast;done
<llutz> StarOnD: add quotes if you have filenames with spaces
<llutz> StarOnD: cp *......   won't work because the * is expanded by the shell
<StarOnD> hmmm
<humbag> ah, thanks llutz I didn't know basename could be used like that, much neater than cp $file $(echo $file | sed 's/java$/ast/')
<tarelerulz> Does nexflix work with Ubuntu?
<llutz> humbag: using bash you also can use... ; do cp $file ${file//sh/atxt} ...
<DJones> !netflix | tarelerulz I don't think its 100% reliable, but this link may help,
<ubottu> tarelerulz I don't think its 100% reliable, but this link may help,: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<llutz> humbag: using bash you also can use... ; do cp $file ${file//java/ast} ...
<pi_____> expanded by the shell?
<llutz> pi_____: the shell expands * to a list of files, which cp cannot handle
<pi_____> llutz: do you use scp?
<Armo> Can someone please help me? :/
<llutz> pi_____: yes
<pi_____> llutz: where is difference?
<llutz> pi_____: man scp, man cp          read yourself
<pi_____> llutz: perfect, maybe will read others
<tarelerulz> I thought Netflix was going html 5 .   Is that just pip dream ?
<humbag> If I live to be a hundered I will never learn the whole of bash
<llutz> humbag: so won't i
<Beldar> Armo, You have looked at the uefi wiki?
<Armo> Beldar, I basically looked everywhere. Plus, I am trying to boot it from Legacy/CSM mode, not UEFI.
<Beldar> Armo, the wiki address that as well.
<Beldar> !uefi | Armo
<ubottu> Armo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Armo> Beldar, I'll check that out. Thanks. :)
<CyberAssassin> oi
<chris_wot> tml oh my goodness, I have just learned the beauty of ack-grep!!!!
<tarelerulz> How does 14 compare to 13 ?
<chris_wot> I don't think I'll ever need opengrok again
<chris_wot> actually... not true
<pikaren> is there any terminal emulator that can be minimized to system tray?
<francesc_> hello guys, I am trying to install ubuntu on an lenovo laptop but it seems impossible
<francesc_> after installing it there is a problem init=option
<francesc_> and in live mode can't connect to wifi :S
<francesc_> why so many problem? xD
<bq> llutz: it works now.
<bq> llutz: it's like a miracle. suddenly works.
<bq> llutz: another question about update manager. so i need to run it immediately it says it has 644 updates and 444M.
<bq> *so*do*
<dj_tjerk> I've currently got 13.04 installed with full disk encryption, and I want to upgrade to 13.10
<dj_tjerk> Does the upgrade process take that encryption into account, or will it overwrite everything?
<dj_tjerk> when I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 it did actually overwrite everything, but I'm hoping the upgrading process has been improved to 'detect' full disk encryption
<dj_tjerk> anyone have any experience with upgrading ubuntu installations already using full disk encryption?
<An_Ony_Moose> why would one use sudo su rather than sudo -i ?
<francesc_> solution - > windows :(
<justaguy> dj_tjerk: Well , i never upgrade
<justaguy> dj_tjerk: mostly i just backup all my files and then reinstall
<justaguy> but disk encryption is no bad factor when upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10
<dj_tjerk> I wanted to upgrade the last time, but eventually it turned into a fresh install when I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04..
<allstarsnorks2> Is Remastersys in the ubuntu repo? Because I have a problem with it.
<dj_tjerk> when it overwrote the hash etc..
<dj_tjerk> but back then it was all using the alternative installation.. so I might have done something wrong
<justaguy> justaguy@justaguy-Celeron:~$ sudo apt-cache search remastersys
<justaguy> [sudo] password for justaguy:
<justaguy> justaguy@justaguy-Celeron:~$
<justaguy> allstarsnorks2: nope it's not in the repo's
<allstarsnorks2> goddammit. i wanted to know why my remaster has no user option for live cd. oh well.
<bq> hi do i need to run update manager? it reports 663 updates and ~500M.
<allstarsnorks2> Failure to download extra data files: flashplugin-installer
<allstarsnorks2> justaguy: I tried using your search for remastersys-gtk and a message about the program appeared. Does that mean this remastersys-gtk is in the repos?
<justaguy> allstarsnorks2: paste that message please
<justaguy> ?paste | allstarsnorks2
<kostkon> bq, what version of ubuntu?
<bq> kostkon: 12.04
<kostkon> bq, did you just install it?
<bq> yes
<kostkon> bq, using the 12.04.4 iso or some earlier one?
<bq> it's 12.04 LTS. not sure
<bq> minor version
<kostkon> bq, the 12.04.x are refreshed releases of 12.04 with all the updates already applied. So if you have installed it using the 12.04.4 then it's not normal to have some many updates to install
<bq> kostkon: i guess it is 12.04 I downloaded long time ago
<kostkon> bq, but go ahead and install them. we'll just assume you probably used an older 12.04 release
<bq> kostkon: how long would it take to upgrade from 12.04 to the latest?
<kostkon> bq, if you isntall all the updates, you will automatically update to 12.04.4
<bq> kostkon: why 12.04.4 is so important? I want to upgrade to 13.x or 14.x
<kostkon> bq, you have to be up to date to be able to upgrade to a newer release of ubuntu
<kostkon> bq, but i would recommend you to wait another month and then you will be able to upgrade directly to 14.04
<kostkon> month or so
<bq> kostkon: so you mean I have to update to 12.04.4 then be able to upgrade to 14.04?
<kostkon> bq, yes, that's the case
<bq> so I can upgrade from 12.04.4 to 14.04 directly without go through the middle?
<kostkon> bq, yes
<bq> how long does it take approximately?
<kostkon> bq, depends on your internet speed and pc specs
<bq> normal conditions
<bq> suppose 20M internet speed and latest laptop
<krisek101> Hi, I make server for counter-strike 1.6 and i need help. Am I in the right place?
<ng_> hey all
<krisek101> hey
<ng_> had a power outage today, and my BB didn't last - now my server is showing disk full. when I do df -h I get a /dev/mapper/xeon-root that's basiclly where all my space went
<kostkon> bq, no idea, but take into consideration the following facts: 500mb for the update to 12.04.4 and probably another 500-800mb for the upgrade to 14.04, 1000+ pacakges to install.
<ng_> did i lose lvm, or what the hell is this?
<ng_> Filesystem                1K-blocks       Used  Available Use% Mounted on
<ng_> /dev/mapper/xeon-root     134860024  133051236          0 100% /
<ng_> looks like so
<kostkon> bq, ~1000 packages to update*
<bq> kostkon: maybe it is easier to install 14.04 directly without upgrade
<ng_> can I comment it out of /etc/fstab?
<ng_> /dev/mapper/xeon-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bq> kostkon: do you think so?
<kostkon> bq, it is, but 14.04 is still in beta
<kostkon> bq, you are going to have to install large updates almost daily if you install it now
<bq> no big problem waiting another month longer
<PatBateman> hey
<PatBateman> how can I disable the snapping if I have two monitor setup?
<PatBateman> when I move a window from right to left , in unity
<rannonga> PatBateman: install unity tweak tools then go to window snapping
<PatBateman> hm
<PatBateman> thanks
<PatBateman> what if I have compiz config installed?
<irgendwer4711> hello, again a black screen with Ubuntu 13.10 on virtualbox. Whats the trick?
<PatBateman> rannonga: yeah its better
<rannonga> lol thats good
<PatBateman> not 100% but has only a little snapping
<PatBateman> maybe its the launcher
<kostkon> PatBateman, check in ubuntu's display settings
<PatBateman> kostkon: I switched off sticky edges, but the launcher stops my windows a little bit yet
<PatBateman> but.. moving the window fast solves this little problem
<PatBateman> kostkon: thx
<PatBateman> btw unity kills my computer very often.. have to change to gnome3 in 14
<ng_> hrm looks like the /dev/mapper/xeon-root is my raid array
<ng_> what a mess :/
<Karmahacker> hi everyone! anyone can give me advice with lshell please ?
<Picos> can i have some cool commands ?
<bluerum> Any progress in getting Google Disk to 13.10?
<trent_> How do I hide my IP on xchat?
<trent_> =\
<trent_> Well not really xchat, just irc in general.
<jpds> !cloak | trent_
<ubottu> trent_: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<trent_> Thanks bud
<OerHeks> bluerum, there is grive for some time in softwarecenter >https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/grive/
<bluerum> OerHeks, any experience with it?
<trenth> Hello
<OerHeks> bluerum, it worked in 13.04 last time i tested
<bluerum> great, thanks!
<bluerum> I'll try it
<trenth> Is my stuff hidden now? =\
<bluerum> haha
<bluerum> i can see your junk
<trenth> Ah poo
<bluerum> did you register with nickserv?
<trenth> Yepeyp
<trenth> I gotta verfiy my email probably
<bluerum> yes
<trenth> Alright just got verified
<trenth> Alright, what about now?
<peteski> Does anyone know if there's a reason 'smartctl' (ran smartctl -t long /dev/sdb) would be 10% from completion, then upon checking status again an hour later be at 90% from completion??  I don't want to kill my new drive
<OerHeks> trenth, registering does not hide your IP, you need to ask for a cloak in #freenode
<trenth> Yeah, just read that part. Thanks OerHeks
<kostkon> peteski, what made you run the self-test in the first place?
<semprix> android
<peteski> kostkon, I previously was trying to set up a radi5 array, and one disk was bad.. so someone recommended doing the smart check on the new drive when it arrived  to be sure it was ok
<kostkon> peteski, ok
<peteski> But it was about 10% from being done, I figured.. leave it an hour. .came back and ran smartctl -a /dev/sdb and it was at 90% :o
<peteski> is there a way to stop the scan entirely for now?
<sv2241> what FTP server do you recommend that can use multiple chrooted paths? tried ProFTPd earlier and I could only add additional paths (from my NAS) by re-mounting them with bind mount in the ftpuser chroot environment. I'm interested in a behaviour similar with windows FTP servers where you can share multiple directories
<sv2241> anyone?
<trenth> Sorry sv2241 only have experience with windows ftp clients
<sv2241> what FTP server do you recommend that can use multiple directories (from several NFS mounts) in a jailed home?
<sv2241> jailed ftp user home
<sv2241> as it looks like, linux ftp servers give you only two options: either provide a user access to the whole server or only to a jailed path. I want to give a ftpuser access to multiple paths, not the whole server
<geirha> sv2241: Perhaps mount-bind the various paths into the jail
<geirha> with mount -o bind (or --bind or -B)
<sv2241> geirha: yes, that's what I have used with ProFTPd. it works but it's not convenient
<Aki1> I want to get into ubuntu-touch porting, but the documentation is a bit too advanced for me at this point. What meta documentation would be good for me to dive into, that will aid me in my future endeavours as a developer? Should I just learn my way around the linux kernel, and how to program in that? Regards.
<geirha> sv2241: Ok, then I have no idea. I stay as far away from ftp as I can.
<OerHeks> !touch | Aki1
<ubottu> Aki1: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sv2241> geirha: surely there must be another way. I want to replicate the behaviour Windows FTP servers have. To add as many paths I want from outside the the ftpuser's chroot-ed environment without him being able to cdup. basically to access only the certain paths that I give him access to. Maybe there's something that can be configured similar with Samba shares. WHen ftpuser connects to see only the
<sv2241> shares I've created for him, nothing else.
<sv2241> geirha: by FTP I mean FTPs or SFTP
<sv2241> geirha: in Windows, setting this up is very simple, in Linux seems almost impossible considering the wealth of customization you can do on the latter
<Aki1> lets try that again:
<Aki1> I want to get into ubuntu-touch porting, but the documentation is a bit too advanced for me at this point. What meta documentation would be good for me to dive into, that will aid me in my future endeavours as a developer? Should I just learn my way around the linux kernel, and how to program in that? Regards.
<OerHeks> !touch | Aki1
<StarOnD> hello, I have set the CLASSPATH variable for a java program and 2 aliases, when I do os.system(" program name") it does not recognize the aliases I have set
<OerHeks> see the message from ubottu
<geirha> sv2241: Well, SFTP is entirely different from FTP. #openssh might know if sftp can be configured the way you want.
<Aki1> didnt receive one
<Aki1> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Aki1> OerHeks: the issue here, is that documentation you linked me to
<Aki1> OerHeks: I need to understand its vocabulary better first before I can meaningfully read and understand it. What should I start with?
<OerHeks> Aki1, start with joining the #ubuntu-touch channel  i guess
<Aki1> I have :/   oh well
<Ben64> !away > Thor|Away
<ubottu> Thor|Away, please see my private message
<StarOnD> are .bashrc environment variables not accessible from python os.system('    ') commands?
<geirha> StarOnD: .bashrc should not contain any environment variables
<geirha> StarOnD: Environment variables should be set with pam_environment and/or .profile
<linu1> hi all i would like to pair bluetooth device without pin using bluz-tools,i have used bt-device -c mac,it prompt me Enter the pin, is there any other possible way to pair using bluez-tools ?
<geirha> StarOnD: So environment variables you set in .bashrc will only be available to python if you run python from an interactive bash session
<StarOnD> I set the CLASSPATH for antlr4 in my .bashrc and it runs fine in an interactive session in the terminal
<geirha> StarOnD: Because .bashrc is only read for interactive sessions
<geirha> os.system in python runs sh though, not bash, and even if it had run bash, it would be a non-interactive session, so .bashrc would not have been read
<StarOnD> umm so how do I make the same environment variables available from a os.system (               ) call from a python script?
<geirha> StarOnD: You set them in .pam_environment or .profile, like I said
<zaitzev> i'm running 13.10 on a HP elitebook, and when I close the lid, the OS suspends, as I want it to. However, waking it back up after a while doesn't work; I have to fully shut down and restart the laptop. Any ideas? It's an i5 cpu with 2GB ram, intel 520 SSD
<geirha> StarOnD: the aliases you talked about is a dead-end though, you'll probably have to make them into scripts instead
<toclax> Hi, I want contribute to ubuntu with code and repair packages but I don't know how start... someone could guide me?
<Meerkat> I'm having some printer problems. I have a brother mfc-7420 installed and hooked up. When I print a test page nothing happens. Cups says the print was successful. I'm using Xubuntu 12.04.4.
<kostkon> toclax, http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<StarOnD> aliases into scripts ? meaning?
<StarOnD> execute the scripts each time before I run the python code?
<StarOnD> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5971635/setting-reading-up-environment-variables-in-python
<toclax> thank's kostkon
<kostkon> toclax, :)
<zaitzev> come to think of it, changing the driver to proprietary from open source might help.
<BorisTheAnimal> what do I do when I have unrared fglrx?
<irgendwer4711> still problem with black screen on virtualbox, just updated to 4.3.8. problem not solved. Any hints?
<BorisTheAnimal> I followed this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD but Iḿ stuck at the part where they point you to some additional drivers manager..
<alaing> I want to change a permissions for a folder am I right in thinkink that this is what I need to run from cmd line. sudo chmod 0755 myFolder
<alaing> also is 0755 and 755 the same? I've only ever seen 3 digits
<StarOnD> that page does not talk about how to set an alias
<crabcoke> is there a puppy linux IRC channel? I just installed a package but not sure how to run it
<geirha> StarOnD: It makes no sense to set an alias. What are you trying to achieve?
<StarOnD> I am trying to run a program called antrl4 on MANY java files from python
<StarOnD> this antrl4 has 2 aliases which I need
<oal> I don't remember seeing "time" output like this before: http://hastebin.com/mixomedate has "time" changed? pagefaults etc is new to me.
<StarOnD> sure, I can try to type in the full command , but the alias IS easier
<BorisTheAnimal> when I type fglrxinfo in terminal I get: Segmentation fault (core dumped) ?
<StarOnD> http://www.antlr.org/
<irgendwer4711> no virtualbox users here today?
<BorisTheAnimal> irgendwer4711: have you tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/371432/how-to-troubleshoot-booting-to-a-black-screen-on-virtualbox ?
<irgendwer4711> BorisTheAnimal: yes, I use the newest version from VB homepage
<BorisTheAnimal> okay..
<omar_> Hi all
<geirha> StarOnD: just run the commands directly, rather than use the aliases
<omar_> I have a problem with my Toshiba Satelite laptop. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10, and pressing the brightness keys seems to set the system to sleep for some reason. How can that be fixed?
<geirha> StarOnD: e.g. os.putenv("CLASSPATH", ".:blah.jar"); ...; subprocess.Popen(['java', '-jar', '/usr/local/lib/antlr-4.2-complete.jar'], ...)
<Phil42> omar_: that is not as big a problem as it might seem
<Phil42> the buttons show up as keys to the software and you can reassign the keys
<omar_> Phil42, Yeah. It's not, but I would like to change, if you could help me, please. :)
<Phil42> look in your menus for a program that reassigns the keys
<crevillo> hi
<crevillo> any quick guide to downgrade apache to apache 2.2 in ubuntu 13.10?
<MarkDavies> Hi
<omar_> Phil42, I found the program of course, but I can't seem to properly reassign the special keys. :\
<MarkDavies> can you give me a name of a ready-made laptop that is proven to be fully compatible with Ubuntu and with which Windows will also cooperate nicely?
<Phil42> does it have a window that shows the keycodes when you press the keys?
<omar_> Phil42, I am actually talking about the shortcuts option in the Keyboard settings.
<Phil42> that is all that i know about it,  the buttons appear to the softare and keys and you can reassign the keys
<Phil42> *software
<Phil42> *software as keys
<geirha> MarkDavies: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=12.04+LTS&category=Laptop
<omar_> Phil42, When I try to reasign the F3 button to something else, it seems to recognize it only as "Sleep".
<Phil42> i am not sure about it but, you might need to reboot for that to take effect
<MarkDavies> geirha: thanks, it probably will be useful
<Phil42> does Dell still sell it's linux laptop/
<Phil42> ?
<Guest83851> Hey
<geirha> Phil42: I believe so, but probably only for the US
<Phil42> if you google linux laptop you get a long list
<omar_> Phil42, I am trying to find a command line way of doing this. :\
<Phil42> let me know whether or not this helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<omar_> Phil42, the problem is when I launch the event tester, pressing the key I want to remap makes the computer goes into sleep imediately.
<Meerkat> printer issues fixed. Needed driver from the manufacturer. Ubuntu driver was not enough.
<Phil42> that is why i suggested rebooting
<Phil42> but,  you say that the key that you want to remap is F3
<Phil42> ?
<Guest53841> ok
<Phil42> the keycode for F3 is 69
<omar_> Phil42, it's the key that is supposed to increase the brightness, the "function" alternative of which is F3.
<Phil42> that website mentions that
<Phil42> in the "bonus stuff" section
<omar_> Phil42, Oh, okay. Thanks. I'll check it out. :)
<Phil42> :)
<ishr00m> Anybody please help)
<ishr00m> i get AddDefaultCharset not allowed here but  i have Override all
<kostkon> !details | ishr00m
<ubottu> ishr00m: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ishr00m> Err: [Sat Mar 01 14:14:28 2014] [alert] [client 223.206.230.28] /var/www/iShr00m/freelance/shapkishop.ru/public_html/.htaccess: AddDefaultCharset not allowed here
<ishr00m> config: <VirtualHost *:80>
<ishr00m>         ServerName simpla.vps
<ishr00m>         DocumentRoot "/var/www/iShr00m/freelance/shapkishop.ru/public_html"
<ishr00m>         ServerAdmin nikandtas@gmail.com
<ishr00m>         ErrorLog "/var/www/iShr00m/freelance/shapkishop.ru/error.log"
<ishr00m>         CustomLog "/var/www/iShr00m/freelance/shapkishop.ru/access.log" combined
<ishr00m>         <Directory "/var/www/iShr00m/freelance/shapkishop.ru/public_html">
<ishr00m>                 Satisfy Any
<ishr00m>                 AllowOverride All
<ishr00m>                 Order allow,deny
<ishr00m>                 Allow from all
<ishr00m>                 Require all granted
<ishr00m>                 Options -Indexes
<ishr00m>                 AllowOverride AuthConfig
<ishr00m>         </Directory>
<ishr00m> </VirtualHost>
<ishr00m> Lubuntu 13.10)
<kostkon> !paste | ishr00m, for large pastes next time use this
<ubottu> ishr00m, for large pastes next time use this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ishr00m> ok sorry)
<Pessimist> woah, ishr00m
<ax1_>  tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<ax1_>   cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<ax1_>   ./install.sh
<vol4ko> Do you guys all of you use ubuntu?
<Pessimist> no
<ChuckNo> Hi everybody!
<Phil42> hi
<Phil42> are you a doctor?
<NBhosting> does this work on ubuntu for the last day of the month
<NBhosting> 0 23 * * * root [ $(expr $(date +\%d -d '1 days') - $(date +\%d)  ) -le 0 ]  &&
<llutz> NBhosting: 1st make sure cron uses bash for that, dash/sh will fail
<ChuckNo> I would like to bind a shortcut to another shortcut (ie to switch between tab in firefox with Ctrl+Left/Right, because I dont have Page Up/Down on my keyboard and I don't like Ctrl+Tab shortcut), does anyone know how can I do it please?
<NBhosting> any examples how todo it in bash
<NBhosting> i gues i could o it in python tod
<NBhosting> to
<Phil42> we just discussed that
<ChuckNo> I looked on Google but unfortunately, I didn't found what I'm looking for.
<Phil42> let me know whether or not this helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<llutz> NBhosting: sry my bad, works with dash too. so, yes should work for the last dom
<NBhosting> ill do the check in python to be sure
<NBhosting> let the cron just run more often
<DwarfDefender> what is easy way to pack/unpack whole directory into single file
<ChuckNo> Phil42: What a good hazard :) Thank you for the link :)
<omar_> Phil42, Could you tell me the keysym for sleep/suspend, please?
<Phil42> np  :)
<llutz> DwarfDefender: tar czf /tmp/backup.tar.gz /folder-to-compress
<Phil42> omar_:  i don't have funcition modifier key, buy you can get that with xev
<Phil42> *but you can
<Phil42> *function
<ChuckNo> Phil42: Very nice. It's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!
<Phil42> is it working?
<gaurav_> hii
<ChuckNo> Phil42: I'm working on it ;)
<Liesell> do proprietary GCD work on beta1?
<llutz> !14.04 | Liesell
<ubottu> Liesell: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<felisfcatus> any idea what to do on an extra monitor?
<Phil42> watch tv on it
<ovrflw0x> is this reliable repo to remove 404? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fossfreedom/packagefixes
<ChuckNo> felisfcatus: IRC and chat windows on it. What I used to do when I had two screens ;)
<ovrflw0x> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|ovrflw0x,
<ubottu> ovrflw0x,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ChuckNo> felisfcatus: Pretty useful when you're using chat and don't want to be over disturbed by new messages
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett: so then what's the best way to remove 404 not found during apt-getupdate?
<TaZi> Hello, I tried to install Ubuntu on my Lenovo Ultrabook, so I downloaded the Ubuntu 13.10 Image from the website and created a bootable USB Stick with the software recommended on the ubuntu website. When I booted the Laptop and chose "try Ubuntu without install" nothing happened (just black screen, though the LED on my USB Stick blinked for a while). So I tried to download the image of Version
<TaZi> 12.04 LTS. I again created a bootable stick, and after I activated the internet connection during the installation process, everything worked and ubuntu installed correctly. I had to repair the bootloader, but afterwards, I was able to chose on startup whether I wanted to boot Windows or Ubuntu. So everything fine up to now. The weird thing now is, I can't establish an Internet-connection with
<TaZi> the laptop in Ubuntu. The network manager doesn't show any WLAN networks. (remember I was able to connect to the net, when I installed Ubuntu o.O). What could be the problem and how do I fix it?
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, try a different software mirror - edit your software source settings
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett: how to figure out which one needs to be removed?
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, not REMOVED - changed.  there's an option to automatically test and choose the best mirror
<ovrflw0x> only few of them show 404 not found rest mirrors work
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, there you go - choose one that works and enjoy
<ovrflw0x> what?
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett: what do you mean "enjoy" enjoy what?
<cfhowlett> choose a mirror that works and get your updates done
<ChuckNo> Phil42: The first solution wasn't Ok to me. My left and right keys doesn't work anymore know... ;)
<Phil42> TaZi:  i would boot the live cd again and get as much information about which driver modules are installed as i could
<ChuckNo> *nox
<ChuckNo> *now
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/main/universe/binary-amd64/Packages 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<DwarfDefender> i pack files with "tar cvf 1.tar ~/code/trade"
<DwarfDefender> unpack them with "tar xvf 1.tar"
<DwarfDefender> the problem is that it recreates whole directory structure  "/home/qq/code/trade" in directory i unpack it
<ovrflw0x> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/main/universe/binary-i386/Packages 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<TaZi> Phil42: how do I get those information, and what do I do with them? (I'm almost a complete newbe to any Linux-based OS)
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, again; change the mirror.  right now, you're pointed at the main US mirror.  there are others.
<Phil42> TaZi:   run lsmod on the live cd and on the installed system and compare them
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett: are the mirrors i mentioned above needed or should i untick them?
<Phil42> that isn't much information but it will get you moving in the right direction
<ng_> poweroutage, booted up server since ubuntu  ubuntu
<ng_> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-33-generic x86_64)
<TaZi> Phil42: allright, thanks so far. I'll do that first
<ng_> now disk is full an shows
<ng_> Filesystem                1K-blocks       Used  Available Use% Mounted on
<ng_> /dev/mapper/xeon-root     134860024  134860024          0 100% /
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, tick nothing.  I'm suggesting you change the server mirror only.  Mine says "Download from China".  Yours says "Download from USA" or similar.  THAT'S where you should peek.
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, what ubuntu version for that ppa ppa:fossfreedom/packagefixes
<demianb> Hi guys.
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks: https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom
<zumba_addict> hi folks, it failed installing it and I got this when I ran apt-get install default-jdk - http://pastebin.com/Qz8FDyXr
<OerHeks> ovrflw0x, i know that, i asked for your ubuntu version
<zumba_addict> I am on Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<usr13> TaZi: This is a fresh install. Right?
<yeats> ng_: try booting up with a live desktop CD and run disk usage analyzer
<yeats> ng_: that might reveal things you can safely delete
<ovrflw0x> OerHeks: saucy
<demianb> Got a quick question: Is it 'okay' to use an administrator account for every-day use? As opposed to having two accounts where one is admin and the other limited in permissions.
<zuppuz> hello, i need to find out the times of the last few times the computer was turned off and on..... is this info logged somewhere?
<usr13> TaZi: I suggest you plug up to a wired internetconnection, do all updates, reboot again and see if the WiFi works after that.  (To do updates from terminal window, just issue command:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade)(or, you can just use the GUI update-manager).
<usr13> demianb: yes
<nerez> Hello Everybody. I'd like to know if there's a way to copy a text from the terminal (for instance from an open document in 'less') without using the mouse.
<zumba_addict> it's working now
<delinquentme> anyone happen to have an opinion on a really good lenovo laptop for ubuntu?
<demianb> usr13, cool. Because each time I need to install something it is very cumbersome. I thought I was being extra-safe with two accounts, but after a while I'm starting to doubt it even adds any additional security.
<Actreka> nerez: xclip?
<delinquentme> my experience with their "ideapad" line was total BS.
<delinquentme> but I think with a thinkpad the drivers and the like should be solid ( I had issues w video drivers )
<usr13> demianb: The "administrator account" as you call it is just the first user account, (the one that was created during install).  That account *does* have admin privileges, and so it can loosely be refered to as an "administrator account"  because it is able to preform all admin tasks.  If you create another account, it will be just like a guest account and will not have admin rights.  But as long as you have a pretty good password, it is ok to operate under the
<usr13> demianb: See my PM.
<demianb> Alright.
<JoeSomebody> hi , anyone know if acer aspire 5560 laptop is an unlinuxable machine, several distros failed to like this hardware, ubuntu went on and hardware is seems to like ok - except for hdmi has no audio output, google was no help, before i get into it any deeper, or put windows back on it, do I have a shot here? is this model as hopeless as it seems?
<JoeSomebody> the linux channel has told me before that linux likes everything, perhaps that IS true, I seems to be lacking knowledge in the case of certain laptops
<ovrflw0x> JoeSomebody: do you have discrete graphics card? which company?
<JoeSomebody> it has radeon video
<JoeSomebody> hang on i find which one
<Munger> Hi. Running Ubuntustudio and would like to get my USB touchscreen working. What packages should I install?
<cfhowlett> JoeSomebody, it's not true that linux likes everything.  OEM driver support, especially on newer tech like HDMI, can be hit or miss
<ovrflw0x> JoeSomebody: try this as kernel parameter: radeon.audio=1
<JoeSomebody> i did try that (google) no joy
<ovrflw0x> JoeSomebody: do you have 2 audio outputs?
<JoeSomebody> two? ? its a laptop
<JoeSomebody> 2 hdmi?
<JoeSomebody> the drivers guys are my heroes, maybe they need some overtime pay :)
<ovrflw0x> one laptop speaker output and other hdmi audio output JoeSomebody
<majo> hello guys. i installed my first linux ever a week ago - ubuntu 13.10 and i had problem i wasnt able to solve - i have intel i5 4440 on gigabyte z87x mb and ubuntu constantly kept my cpu at lowest frequency, no matter what - 800mhz. i found an app where i could set the frequency manually or select an option with "on demand", which didnt work at all. is there any chance ubuntu 14.04 will be better with this? thank you!
<JoeSomebody> yes i have two then
<ovrflw0x> JoeSomebody: which one is default audio output laptop or hdmi audio?
<JoeSomebody> i set what i could find in settings to favor hdmi
<ovrflw0x> JoeSomebody: try alsamixer
<ovrflw0x> majo: which CPU Is it?
<ovrflw0x> oh nvm
<ovrflw0x> haswell
<JoeSomebody> hdmi either was set or i could not find it, i sorta gave up, i can try again, now that it is a new day
<JoeSomebody> hold on i look
<majo> ovrflw0x, yes. i read some changes in new kernel which could also solve my ati driver problem but didnt find anything about cpu support :/
<DwarfDefender> how can i mount folder on server, so it apears as folder on my pc?
<JoeSomebody> man it should not be this hard to get specs
<danan> оп
<JoeSomebody> cant get specs since its a acer pos
<JoeSomebody> aspire 5560-7679
<JoeSomebody> this model seems hopeless, is it actually? anyone got/tried this model?
<gilrez> Hello to everyone!
<Liesell> Hello gilrez!
<JoeSomebody> http://www.lapspecs.com/detail/acer+aspire+5560
<ExtremeDEvilz> uh guys can anyone help me ?
<ExtremeDEvilz> http://pastie.org/private/8byqq1eo2c1wucmxznoew
<gilrez> can someone recommend a laptop that runs Ubuntu under $600
<yeats> ExtremeDEvilz: that's an older PPA - looks like support stopped at maverick: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/
<JoeSomebody> ovrflw0x, is that the default mixer that i already tried, or one i need to add?
<yeats> ExtremeDEvilz: that's the problem with PPAs (and why they aren't generally supported) - they depend on their owners for updates
<yeats> !java | ExtremeDEvilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDEvilz: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Munger> CAn anybody help me to get my touchscreen working please?
<OerHeks> ExtremeDEvilz, that ppa is for old ubuntu versions
<BorisTheAnimal> what do I do after that I have unrared the fglrx-installer?
<majo> BorisTheAnimal, this is a good tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<BorisTheAnimal> like normally on windows there would be an exe file, majo I am reading that one..
<audictive> BorisTheAnimal: run install.sh?
<BorisTheAnimal> okay..
<DwarfDefender> how do i coy paste into putty?
<BorisTheAnimal> brb
<majo> but if youre on ubuntu 13.10 make sure you downloaded drivers version 14 beta
<fardin> hi all
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, use the drivers in softwarecenter > sources > last tab drivers
<BorisTheAnimal> okay hang on I have to boot the machine up.
<FuuuqUmiist> hi
<jrtappers> Is there a way to run xbmc without the GUI?
<jrtappers> Just as a DLNA receiver?
<FuuuqUmiist> what do you type in the terminal to figure out what a key a called like XF86AudioMute
<BorisTheAnimal> OerHeks, I don't have a tab called sources?
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, softwarecenter, top panel > edit > sources > tab drivers
<BorisTheAnimal> is this the same softwarecenter you find on the desktop panel?
<ExtremeDEvilz> http://pastie.org/private/pkuqoaevwc1f1ezad0rg
<FuuuqUmiist> BorisTheAnimal maybe try Synaptic Package Manager
<OerHeks> FuuuqUmiist, same route
<ExtremeDEvilz> http://pastie.org/private/pkuqoaevwc1f1ezad0rg ?
<ExtremeDEvilz> anyone guys
<OerHeks> ExtremeDEvilz, please read back, you have been answered
<OerHeks> ExtremeDEvilz, that ppa is for older EOL UBUNTU versions
<BorisTheAnimal> OerHeks, how about launching that tab from the terminal since I am unable to do it the normal way`?
<obje> hi there.. I use gnome 3.8/ubuntu and I installed pcmanfm as default browser. The problem is that when I go on activity the wallpaper is the one selected with nautilus and the main on desktop is the one selected with pcmanfm.. It is fixable via manual set from the two sources, but I wonder is it possible to set it only with pcmanfm
<obje> thanks in advance
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, i think sudo jockey-text
<thewrath> hey all long time no see
<linux_unix-10> hi um, could someone help me with this please: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice-base_3.5.7-0ubuntu5_i386.deb  Connection failed E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<linux_unix-10> my connection cut for a while
<linux_unix-10> anybody?
<linux_unix-10> someone help please... :(
<cfhowlett> linux_unix-10, run the commands specified?
<yeats> linux_unix-10: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<linux_unix-10> yes, nothing
<linux_unix-10> doesn't find anything wrong
<yeats> linux_unix-10: nothing? - it should at least give you error messages
<FuuuqUmiist> for all the people having trouble with Ubuntu sources and repos maybe try this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<linux_unix-10> makes me want a lock error so i can run the usual commands
<yeats> linux_unix-10: not sure I understand - can you pastebin the commands & output?
<linux_unix-10> wait...
<OerHeks> FuuuqUmiist, adding PPA's is wrong that way, PPA's are stored now in a seperate folder.
<FuuuqUmiist> oh
<OerHeks> FuuuqUmiist, those are stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and have the extention .list
<linux_unix-10> here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7016509/
<BorisUbuntu> so now that I am on my ubuntu can you maybe say again where I was supposed to go OerHeks?
<yeats> linux_unix-10: when you go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice-base_3.5.7-0ubuntu5_i386.deb in your browser, does it try to download a package?
<ax1_>  tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2  cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript  ./install.sh
<linux_unix-10> now yes
<thewrath> has anyone used bzr?
<linux_unix-10> when it happened, probably not
<yeats> linux_unix-10: okay, but the errors you pastebinned, those are from just now, right?
<linux_unix-10> connection cuts very occasionally
<linux_unix-10> contract period over, slower connection
<makara> hi. I i think me machine might have been compromised
<linux_unix-10> basically free but somewhat crappy connection
<yeats> linux_unix-10: try 'sudo apt-get clean' then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<linux_unix-10> ok
<yeats> makara: why do you think that?
<OerHeks> BorisUbuntu, for what?
<makara> i noticed today another user in Unity user menu 'J. Random User'. On my other machine it used to be 'Guest Session'
<BorisUbuntu> um well Im boristheanimal..
<OerHeks> BorisUbuntu, come on, you can read back on your other machine
<obje> anyone here able to help me with the previous question
<obje> ?
<linux_unix-10> still nothing, runs like nothing happened
<BorisUbuntu> yeah was just wondering if you meant software & updates > last tab to the right: additional drivers
<OerHeks> BorisUbuntu, yes, that is the driver menu
<yeats> makara: see this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186105
<BorisUbuntu> Okay how can I enable the fglrx for multiple cards by the way?
<yeats> linux_unix-10: what about 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice-base_3.5.7-0ubuntu5_i386.deb'?
<linux_unix-10> done but dunno what else was halted due to previously failed download of package
<yeats> linux_unix-10: try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<linux_unix-10> i'll come back some other day (hopefully tomorrow or soon...) about this problem
<linux_unix-10> need to sleep
 * demianb is away: AFK.
<Xaft> Hi I'm having some issue installing libprce-dev, it says it has no installation candidate and most tutorials online do not help. Can someone help me?
<TaZi> Hello, I tried to install Ubuntu on my Lenovo Ultrabook, so I downloaded the Ubuntu 13.10 Image from the website and created a bootable USB Stick with the software recommended on the ubuntu website. When I booted the Laptop and chose "try Ubuntu without install" nothing happened (just black screen, though the LED on my USB Stick blinked for a while). So I tried to download the image of Version
<TaZi> 12.04 LTS. I again created a bootable stick, and after I activated the internet connection during the installation process, everything worked and ubuntu installed correctly. I had to repair the bootloader, but afterwards, I was able to chose on startup whether I wanted to boot Windows or Ubuntu. So everything fine up to now. The weird thing now is, I can't establish an Internet-connection with
<TaZi> the laptop in Ubuntu. The network manager doesn't show any WLAN networks. (remember I was able to connect to the net, when I installed Ubuntu o.O). Then I asked here in the channel, what to do and was told to compare the modules of the life version and the ones of the installed version. The life version had the following modules, which the installed one had not: arc4
<TaZi> btrfs
<TaZi> dm_log
<TaZi> dm_mirror
<TaZi> dm_multipath
<TaZi> dm_raid45
<TaZi> dm_region_hash
<TaZi> iwlmvm
<TaZi> mac80211
<TaZi> overlayfs
<TaZi> raid6_pq
<TaZi> scsi_dh
<Xaft> Hi I'm having some issue installing libprce-dev, it says it has no installation candidate and most tutorials online do not help. Can someone help me?
<zuppuz> quick question: is user session info logged somewhere? (i am looking for login and logout times)
<makara> yeats, that page is inconclusive
<makara> what's more worrying is that root user has a password, and its not one I set
<BorisUbuntu> how do I make a .sh executable file
<OerHeks> Xaft, looks like that package does not exist in ubuntu repositorys
<geirha> BorisUbuntu: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/CommandsAndArguments#Scripts
<geirha> BorisUbuntu: don't include .sh in the filename
<makara> is there any way to find out when the root password was set?
<BorisUbuntu> geirha. thanks.. oh why not include?
<zuppuz> nobody knows? [quick question: is user session info logged somewhere? (i am looking for login and logout times)]
<Phil42> TaZi:   hi again
<llutz> zuppuz: "last"
<zuppuz> last?
<geirha> BorisUbuntu: Commands don't have extensions. The command to list files, is it ls.elf or ls?
<TaZi> Phil42: Hi, are you able to tell anything from that list?
<zuppuz> dont understand
<llutz> zuppuz: "last" is a command
<Phil42> did you say that the only module that one has that the other does not have is arc4/
<Phil42> ?
<TaZi> no
<BorisUbuntu> geirha, ls -l then you get a list of files in the folder you are in
<Phil42> ok,  are you using wireless networking?
<geirha> BorisUbuntu: right, and ls is an ELF binary, yet it's called ls, not ls.elf
<TaZi> arc4,btrfs,dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_multipath,dm_raid45,dm_region_hash,iwlmvm,mac80211,overlayfs,raid6_pq,scsi_dh,squashhfs,usb_storage,xor,zlib_deflate
<TaZi> this is the complete liste of modules thats missing in the installed version compared to the life version.
<yeats> makara: you can check /var/log/auth.log to see if anyone has logged in that wasn't you
<geirha> BorisUbuntu: Whether the command the user runs is a compiled binary, a perl script or a bash script is irrelevant to the user that wants to run it. The user only cares that the command does what it's intended to do.
<TaZi> yes, I have to, as the ultrabook has no RJ45 port
<OerHeks> makara, see this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ido/+bug/1256590
<Phil42> TaZi: there are some networking modules there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1256590 in ido (Ubuntu) "J. Random User Showing In Unity Power Menu Indicator" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BorisUbuntu> yeah got that
<zuppuz> llutz: ah ok thanks.... but those are not the times of user session logins but of computer boots right?
<OerHeks> yeats the odd thing is, it does not show up in users
<yeats> OerHeks: hmm
<zuppuz> llutz: what must i type exactly?
<Phil42> TaZi: try modprobe iwlmvm      if you are lucky that will get it started
<llutz> zuppuz: "last"  should give you a list of usernames and the times they were logged in/out. + reboots should be listed too.
<zuppuz> maybe with sudo?
<TaZi> ok, I logged in as "root" and typed the command. There was no prompt at all
<Phil42> TaZi:  maybe it would be better to add iwlmvm to your /etc/modules file before your reboot
<yeats> OerHeks: makara: yeah - this really sounds more like a bug and not an attack to me
<Phil42> TaZi: are you running live cd now/
<Phil42> ?
<TaZi> no, I run the installed version at the moment
<Phil42> how are you neworked?   on another computer?
<zuppuz> llutz: have to go... be back later.... thanks for help
<Eagleman> Any idea why my Windows Server 2012 crashes when i try to open a share residing on Ubuntu 12.04 Server fully updated?
<makara> yeats, why is there a password on root user?!?!?
<makara> that shouldn't be
<TaZi> yes, on my desktop PC
<makara> sudo vim /etc/shadow
<Phil42> i suggest adding iwlmvm to your /etc/modules file and rebooting  (i also suggest crossing fingers)
<yeats> makara: any entries in auth.log?
<llutz> makara sudo passwd -dl root                don't edit shadow manually
<TaZi> allright, I tell you in a moment what happened
<makara> yeats, lots of entries
<Eagleman> Any idea why my Windows Server 2012 crashes when i try to open a share residing on Ubuntu 12.04 Server fully updated?
<slip> bbc
<slip> 中国的有吗？
<yeats> makara: any that look relevant? that look like failed password attempts?, etc. within the time before this appeared and now?
<makara> tell me why `sudo grep *change* /var/log/auth.log` outputs `Binary file /var/log/auth.log matches`
<makara> also `sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep change`
<TaZi> ok, nothing happened. Its a bit weird, when I'm just logged in in Ubuntu there is a short popup telling me, that I'm not connected to the Inet anymore.
<Xip> Hello friends
<yeats> makara: those commands work for me
<yeats> makara: and here's what a successful root passwd change message contains 'password changed for root'
<TaZi> but I just tried "ls mod" again and he loaded the "iwlmvm" module and also mac80211 is appearing now.
<Phil42> TaZi: now add mac80211 to the /etc/modules file and reboot
<makara> llutz, that -l switch, the hash for root has an !
<makara> i wondered about that
<makara> i must have done that by accident ages ago
<Phil42> oops, don't put mac80211 in  /etc/modules     it won't help
<llutz> makara: the !  means, account locked
<Phil42> TaZi: it is getting loaded
<Phil42> now you need to run the wifi setup program
<makara> llutz, could an update have done that?
<makara> is yours locked?
<llutz> makara: it's the default
<TaZi> ok, where do I find that?
<Phil42> i am not sure   :(
<Phil42> i don't run wifi   :(
<makara> llutz, on my other laptop it's just !, no hash after that
<usr13> TaZi: did you do updates yet?
<usr13> TaZi: Did you connect to wired connection and do all your updages?
<TaZi> no I didn't. I don't know how to do that without an internet connection
<llutz> makara: oh, i misread you. your root-entry has a hash in the 2nd field? it should only be a !
<corefinder> wired or not. matters?
<TaZi> I have no RJ45 Port on my Ultrabook
<usr13> TaZi: Do you have a wireless router?
<TaZi> yes
<makara> llutz, its !$6$asldkfjalsdkfjaldksfj....etc
<usr13> TaZi: You do not have a ethernet port.  Oh, well that is a problem.
<makara> root:!$6$alksjdflakjf;lakjsdf;lakjsdflakjds...
<llutz> makara sudo passwd -dl root                to lock it again and remove the password
<Phil42> TaZi: do you have a usb ethernet adapter?
<TaZi> yep, the only way I can add any data to my installed ubuntu version at the moment is via USB-Stick
<TaZi> no =)
<usr13> TaZi: Then you probably have to boot the install media and chroot into the filesystem, get connected to WiFi and then do updates.
<usr13> !chroot | TaZi
<ubottu> TaZi: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Xip> One of my laptops doesn't want to boot and I don't know why. If I go to GRUB holding shift, then selecting previous working linux ~~ it works. Now that I'm in Ubuntu, is there some way I can make this version the standard boot? I tried boot-repair and it didn't help
<Phil42> TaZi: you have the wifi setup software on your cd
<levo> what does it mean (in apt-get update) E: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<usr13> Xip: Yes
<TaZi> this ultrabook has no CD-Rom Drive =)
<Phil42> TaZi: you might have the setup software on your installed system
<Phil42> TaZi: i just don't know how to run it
<usr13> Xip: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<makara> llutz, i've done that, and its change to a single exclamation mark. But I see the -l switch in the man file says 'Lock the password of the named account. This option disables a password by changing it to a value which matches no possible encrypted value (it adds a ´!´ at the beginning of the password).`
<usr13> Xip: change GRUB_DEFAULT to a number that is the position of your selected entry (counting from 0)
<TaZi> yep, me neither =). But maybe usr13 could describe a bit more in detail how I'm able to update the installed version from the life version. It appeared to me, that I could not write on any Drive, when running the life version
<makara> thanks guys I breath easier now
<usr13> Xip: Step 3:  sudo update-grub
<makara> heart in my throat saturday ;p
<Phil42> TaZi:  you can do anything on the live version that  you can do on the installed version except reboot
<OerHeks> makara, in 13.04 there is a guest session, maybe J. Random User is a rename?
 * Phil42 suggests to ubuntu that they make a way to tell the install script to install what the live cd finds
<Xip> usr13: This is 3rd option (previous Linux versions) so it's 3, but I need also to define something in here. Is it possible to do something like 3,3?
<Xip> usr13: Do you know what I mean? And thanks for the help so far by the way, it's just what I am looking for
<Eagleman> Any idea why my Windows Server 2012 crashes when i try to open a share residing on Ubuntu 12.04 Server fully updated?
<dinosa> Bonjour tout le monde.
<cfhowlett> !fr|dinosa,
<ubottu> dinosa,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<makara> OerHeks, the guy on that forum talks about Remmina, which I was also using recently. I think it's that
<makara> I've got two laptops uptodate - 13.10 doesn't make J Random User
<Na3iL> hello ubunturos :)
<Xip> usr13: I found the answer online for my follow up question. Thanks for the help again.
<usr13> Xip: What did you find?  (I was away...)
<slyrus> argh... how do I get out of "system is running in low-graphics mode" hell?
<usr13> Xip: What is "life version"?
<paq> slyrus, install graphics drivers(nvidia/ati/whatever)
<usr13> slyrus: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<Xip> usr13: You could write like "2>2". Since option one is 0 and "Previous linux versions" is 3rd it's 2 and then in there the only one that works is 3rd place it's also to (so 2>2)
<slyrus> 13.10, tried to build a new kernel, now all the kernels are stuck in low graphics mode
<usr13> slyrus: And how did it get into "low-graphics mode"?
<slyrus> that's what shows up when I reboot
<slyrus> the X logs say "failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module..."
<TaZi> maybe it helps that "iwconfig" prompts only "lo     no wireless extensions"
<usr13> slyrus: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eagleman> Any idea why my Windows Server 2012 crashes when i try to open a share residing on Ubuntu 12.04 Server fully updated?
<slyrus> usr13: I've tried that, but will again
<usr13> Eagleman: It's a samba share?
<Xip> usr13: I have 12.04.4 LTS precise
<Eagleman> usr yes
<slyrus> I do note that that I don't have the /dev/nvidia[0,1,2...] files, so that might be problematic
<linuxuz3r> qemu 2.0 is not available in 12.04
<Xip> usr13: Since it was such a pain and din't want to boot I was going to install another version on it, but the CD rom doens't want to boot and it has all kinds of issues. So just getting it to boot with a previous kernel just felt like a quick fix
<usr13> slyrus: And you wont until you re-install the nvidia software again.
<Dbugger> Hello guys. I have been trying to make some sense out of what "alsamixer" is showing me, but I am not being some successful. I see way too many bars and I dont think I have that many connections. Can someone please help me make sense out of it? http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-03-01_16_07_02-N0wdaCAu.1393690338.png
<slyrus> ok, which version of the nvidia drivers should I be trying to install?
<usr13> slyrus: So you installed a custom kernel?
<slyrus> usr13: yes, but I get the same problem when I boot with the stock kernel now
<usr13> slyrus: lspci |pastebinit  #Let's look and see.
<usr13> slyrus: You've deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> slyrus: (that's why)
<usr13> slyrus: You'd have to run nvidia-xconfig again.
<usr13> slyrus: (Which is run at the end of the install process when you do the nvidia install.)
<slyrus> ok, let me get the lspci output for you.
<usr13> slyrus: But if you are on the stock kernel and you do  sudo nvidia-xconfig  It should fix it, (as long as you boot to that kernel again).
<usr13> slyrus: But I can also tell you how to install the Nvidia drivers anew.
<slyrus> http://pastebin.com/RdA8cGbC
<slyrus> ok, I'll try the stock kernel again and see where i get. thanks for your help!
<DJones> \o/ New toy time
<DJones> Grr, wrong channel
<usr13> slyrus: Laptop or Desktop?
<slyrus> desktop
<usr13> slyrus: 64bit or 32bit
<slyrus> 64
<usr13> slyrus: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/73221/en-us
<usr13> slyrus: You need to uninstall what you have,  sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<slyrus> ok
<usr13> slyrus: before you do the [manual] install, you need to turn off the GUI,  sudo service lightdm stop
<usr13> slyrus: And then run the installer from console mode, (with GUI off).
<usr13> slyrus: It is possible you can install nvidia-current (but I wouldn't count on it, because of the custom kernel, just don't know).
<usr13> slyrus: The way I told you will work.
<slyrus> great! downloading.
<usr13> okeydokey
<theref> if you happen to run trojan on wine
<theref> can it get data of your root folders?
<slyrus> with the stock kernel, should a reinstall of nvidia-current fix things too?
<usr13> theref: Wrong channel.
<theref> which channel should i ask?
<usr13> theref: Why do you want to run a trojan in wine?
<usr13> theref: Well, the short answer is no.
<theref> who said I want to run trojan lol
<theref> i said, if "I happen to run"
<Teddy5090> theref: If you want to do that, it is much safer to run a virus / trojan in VirtualBox
<theref> ic,
<usr13> theref: The answer is no
<theref> thank you for answering the question despite wrong channel, ill try either virtualbox or vmware
<cfhowlett> theref, #vbox
<slyrus> hrm.... distribution-previded pre-install script failed.
<usr13> theref: Teddy5090 is correct, do a VM install and then you can do your experiment.
<usr13> !vbox | theref
<ubottu> theref: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<slyrus> usr13: you're a genius! thanks!
<TaZi> maybe we try to attack the problem from another angle. What could be the problem with the Ubuntu 13.10 USB image? (remember: 12.4 LTS was installed nicely from an Image I put onto a USB Stick, whereas Ubuntu 13.10 did nothing after booting and chosing "Try Ubuntu without installing")
<theref> oh cool let me test
<usr13> slyrus: NP
<theref> !usr13 | usr13
<Teddy5090> The most a virus can do in Wine is basically just infect the "windows" side of things, and it cannot infect the actual Linux partition because, in most cases, a virus simply doesn't recognize the Linux file system or its files for that matter
<slyrus> I still haven't solved my custom kernel, but, hey, one step at a time, right?
<theref> !test | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<just_mino> ciao
<usr13> slyrus: What did you install?
<just_mino> who is italian?
<usr13> !it | just_mino
<ubottu> just_mino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Walex2> Teddy5090: that's not quite right -- Wine Is Not and Emulator
<slyrus> usr13: kernel 3.11.0-14-generic plus those 331.49 nvidia drivers
<slyrus> i'd still like to get my custom kernel up and running, but at least I know how to get back to something stable-ish
<fasmos> jaleo
<fasmos> wiwiwiw
<BorisTheAnimal> argh
<cfhowlett> fasmos, what is your ubuntu problem?
<BorisTheAnimal> why does it not work
<yeticry> why my bash command autocomplete not working? like: mv /path/to/file , that mv /path<tab> get mv /path , just /path+space, not /path+/ . omg.
<BorisTheAnimal> I cannot seem to get ati amd drivers working on my ubuntu.. I just rebooted into a black screen with a cursor that looks like an x with white borders..
<usr13> yeticry: You have to get to a unique point, otherwize you will need to hit tab numerous times for list of options.
<solsTiCe> hi. I have installed ubuntu 14.04 in legacy bios mode to get access on boot to my usb key. now I am back in uefi secure boot on mode and I can't see ubuntu 14.04. what do i do so that such an entry shows up ?
<yeticry> BorisTheAnimal: start into text mode? and try startx?
<solsTiCe> i am in ubuntu 13.10
<usr13> yeticry: But if you do not have partial path correct, you will get nothing.
<BorisTheAnimal> okay will try that.
<linuxuz3r> my nautilus crashes if i try to open java class file
<linuxuz3r> how do i prevent this
<yeticry> usr13: what is partial path correct?
<linuxuz3r> please
<linuxuz3r> help
<usr13> yeticry:  I don't know.
<usr13> linuxuz3r: Don't open the java class file in nautilus.
<linuxuz3r> why
<linuxuz3r> i didnt run it
<usr13> linuxuz3r: Because it will crash
<usr13> (Isn't that what you said?)
<linuxuz3r> usr13, ok when i opened it a dialog popped up and it says there is no associated program with the class file so i clicked ok
<linuxuz3r> then it crashed
<fasmos> don't worry for my, im making a IRC server and im using wireshark for  learn irc's features
<usr13> linuxuz3r: What is your end goal?
<linuxuz3r> make nautilus not crash
<usr13> linuxuz3r: Okay.
<Dbugger> Hi guys
<OerHeks> fasmos wireshark has nothing to do with irc features, it is just a wifi sniffer
<yeticry> the bash completion is work fine with ls or cd, but not correct with mv cp ...
<fasmos> im using IRC too
<yeticry> ls /good/work<tab> get /good/work/ but mv /bad/work<tab> get /bad/work <space here>
<fasmos> RFC*
<slyrus> and 3.12.0 now works. yay!
<usr13> slyrus: We knew it would ;)
<slyrus> and there's the usb device I needed. great.
<Dbugger> when I open alsamixer on the terminal, there is a bar called "Headphones". What does that bar control? I figured if I plug headphones into the speakers jack, it would use the same bar to control the volume...
<BorisTheAnimal> yeticry ran it but it gave me this: http://pastebin.com/6XnWFhdy
<Jeroen-X750J> Hello.
<sergey_> somebody please help me
<Jeroen-X750J> Whats wrong
<sergey_> I am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 32bit
<Jeroen-X750J> Alright
<Jeroen-X750J> Did you burn it to a DVD?
<Jeroen-X750J> Or USB
<sergey_> USB
<sergey_> I hardly logged to install screen
<sergey_> there's ubuntu installer menu
<Jeroen-X750J> Did you enter yout BIOS first?
<Jeroen-X750J> OK
<sergey_> ye, I configured bios
<Jeroen-X750J> Where does it go wrong?
<sergey_> so the problem is
<sergey_> when I try to load debconf preconfiguration file
<sergey_> it says: Failed to tetrieve the preconfiguration file
<lucido> hi,  get a black scrren after login(but mouse pointer is there) in my ubuntu 13.10  amd e450 fusion apu with fglrx drivers, login screen works fine. How to debug?
<sergey_> and then "The installation will proceed in non-automated mode
<Jeroen-X750J> hmm
<sergey_> so basically I dont know how to install now
<Jeroen-X750J> @lucido did you try to remove your graphic drivers and switch to open source
<Jeroen-X750J> Such as xorg
<Jeroen-X750J> and sergey_ did you install ubuntu server before
<sergey_> there a list of tabs to go, I tried most of them but it seem not done
<Jeroen-X750J> wait
<sergey_> no, never
<lucido> Jeroen-X750J, I'd rather not, I need good 3d performance
<sergey_> only ubuntu OS
<sergey_> that I am currently logged on
<Jeroen-X750J> You could reinstall Your mesa divers right>
<Jeroen-X750J> Its just so you can get your desktop back
<sergey_> (I have laptop with ubuntu) and now trying to switch from windows server to ubuntu server
<BorisTheAnimal> lucido try pressing ctrl+alt+f1, that way you get to a terminal of sorts.
<Jeroen-X750J> And why did you need an Debconf for that
<sergey_> I dont know
<Jeroen-X750J> Server install is supposed to go almost automatic
<sergey_> it failed
<sergey_> and now it doesn't go
<Jeroen-X750J> What ISo did you download>
<theref> !test | sergey_
<ubottu> sergey_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sergey_> ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<lucido> BorisTheAnimal, did that
<BorisTheAnimal> and?
<Jeroen-X750J> Sergey no ubuntu server?
<sergey_> I am chatting not from server
<theref> !dogecoin | sergey_
<Jeroen-X750J> There is a iso specially designed for servers
<sergey_> yes
<Jeroen-X750J> Use that one.
<sergey_> 12.04 ubuntu server i386
<OerHeks> sergey_, can you pastebin that preseed file? does it contain a url with https ?
<Jeroen-X750J> Its console based but with SSH you come very far
<sergey_> thats what I burned on a stick
<Jeroen-X750J> Why not DVD
<sergey_> I dont have dvd drive
<sergey_> neither cd
<Jeroen-X750J> What pc is it
<Jeroen-X750J> Make and model
<sergey_> erm..
<BorisTheAnimal> OerHeks ever seen this http://pastebin.com/6XnWFhdy ?
<sergey_> custom built asus
<sergey_> a bit older pc
<sergey_> 2gb ram, 2 cores 1,8ghz amd processor
<Jeroen-X750J> I have an Dell optiplex (Really old one) Does not support USB in bios
<animesh> Hey guyzz
<sergey_> no no
<sergey_> it supports usb
<sergey_> I am logged on usb
<sergey_> im on ubuntu installer main menu
<sergey_> I can upload pics...
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal, no, i do not use ATI
<Jeroen-X750J> sergey_ have you tried using a boot load as plop boot loader
<sergey_> hmm what?
<Jeroen-X750J> Send that screenshot
<sergey_> let me send photo
<utusan> sergey_: I'm guessing you want a cli install?
<utusan> sergey_: then get the netboot
<sergey_> clean?
<BorisTheAnimal> OerHeks I see.. what do you think my problem might be?
<ranok> does anyone know if there is a handy procfs IDT file?
<OerHeks> BorisTheAnimal,  i don't know, did you try searching for a simular bug/report?
<sergey_> /home/sergey/Documents/Link to P_20140301_190626.jpg
<Jeroen-X750J> Uhm?
<Jeroen-X750J> Sergey
<sergey_> :D
<sergey_> oi
<Jeroen-X750J> I use weechat and thats an home path >.<
<Jeroen-X750J> Could you upload it to imageshack
<Jeroen-X750J> or to my mail
<yeticry> aha. there is the topic about bash autocomplete bug. http://askubuntu.com/questions/41707/bash-auto-completion-with-added-spaces-why-and-how-to-fix
<sergey_> sec
<BorisTheAnimal> OerHeks doing it now..
<yeticry> if some one have same problam.
<BorisTheAnimal> Just a bit disturbing as you might understand.
<BorisTheAnimal> bbl dinner
<sergey_> ok almost done
<sergey_> http://ubuntuone.com/45GNZ8h4nR2bgwCiJ8HFmH
<sergey_> here it is
<Jeroen-X750J> Thanks
<Jeroen-X750J> Such HD photo Much time loading XD
<sergey_> sorry :D
<sergey_> got 12mpx asus padfone 2
<Jeroen-X750J> No prob ^^
<sergey_> ^__^
<lucido> BorisTheAnimal, works fine, I'll pst xorg log in a minute, need to recreate
<Jeroen-X750J> What did you use to burn the usb
<sergey_> I don't remember
<sergey_> some Multi DFDSJIFSDF
<Jeroen-X750J> Hmmm......
<sergey_> but
<sergey_> using program on ubuntu site
<Jeroen-X750J> Try burning it with the dd command
<sergey_> it didn't work
<sergey_> dd command?
<Jeroen-X750J> google dd
<sergey_> I will have to reinstall?
<al1o_> I'm stuggeling for quite some time. I've set up a new Ubuntu 12.04 Instance on Amazon AWS. I want to create a new user and allow him to connect with SSH (using a key). But I always get "Permission Denied". Any ideas?
<Jeroen-X750J> its a command utility on UNIX to burn
<Jeroen-X750J> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<sergey_> shall I open execute a shell
<sergey_> and there write something?
<Jeroen-X750J> No
<Jeroen-X750J> Write the iso to the usb using the DD command
<sergey_> what then...
<sergey_> so I turn of server
<Jeroen-X750J> Yeah
<sergey_> re download ubuntu server
<Aossi> ok sooo my ubuntu 12.04 is laggy and im not just talking about specific things im talking system in general. its never been laggy before this has only been going on today infact. is there a way i can rectify this?
<Jeroen-X750J> Can you PM me yout email
<Jeroen-X750J> I have to go in a bit
<sergey_> and burn using dd command
<sergey_> is there any faster way to do?
<Aossi> nope
<Jeroen-X750J> Aossi
<Jeroen-X750J> Is yout dash laggy?
<sergey_> I just need to
<Aossi> Jeroen-X750J: yea saddly
<sergey_> hey maybe you can fix
<sergey_> "No file system mounted on /target
<Jeroen-X750J> Alright Disable online searches in privacy&security
<Jeroen-X750J> That should speed it up
<sergey_> Before installation can proceed, a root file system must be mounted on /target. The partitioner and formatter should have done this for you."
<Jeroen-X750J> And i reccomend the program Bleachbit for cleaning your system
<Jeroen-X750J> I really need to go
<sergey_> I just need to do that
<sergey_> and
<sergey_> VERY THANKS
<sergey_> !
<OerHeks> Aossi, open terminal and type: top # and see if there are zombie processes active
<Aossi> OerHeks: o.0?
<sergey_> ok I'll do all alone
<sergey_> don't need noob linux support team
<sergey_> never helping me
<Aossi> sergey_: what are you trying to do?
<sergey_> to install linux server
<sergey_> ubuntu server 12.04 32bit
<Aossi> sergey_: dude 90% of these guys are volunteers while they are at work. state your question clearly and you are more likely to get a response
<Terminal8^> ERROR: APACHE_PID_FILE needs to be defined in /etc/apache2/envvars ???????
<Aossi> sergey_: so you want to install ubuntu server 12.04
<Terminal8^>  /etc/init.d/apache2: 1: export: : bad variable name
<willowpillow> I tried to install proprietary amd drivers on a hybrid gfx lappy,  i dloaded .run driver file n executed it , installation went fine but on reboot all i get is a low graphics mode warning.
<willowpillow> Any pointers appreciated
<Aossi> sergey_: did you read the install instructions from the website?
<OliPicard> Whats the Ubuntu serever help channel?
<sergey_> that install instructions
<sergey_> I will just stay quiet
<OliPicard> server*  my bad :)
<llutz> OliPicard: #ubuntu-server
<Aossi> sergey_: how do writen instructions stay quet?
<Aossi> *quiet
<sergey_> no how
<sergey_> enough
<sergey_> dont chat with me
<sergey_> im furious
<Teddy5090> Walex2: I never said it was an emulator
<Aossi> sergey_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server there the instructions on how to install ubuntu server 12.04 32bit
<sergey_> funny
<sergey_> it says disk is corrupted
<sergey_> while im installing from usb stick
<Aossi> sergey_: then you did something wrong
<sergey_> didn't edit anything in
<Aossi> you still fucked up click the link i posted and be happy
<willowpillow> Any other help channel ?
<sergey_> MD5 file
<sergey_> maybe corrupted
<sergey_> when I check disk on errors
<sergey_> (even while its not disk, but usb stick)
<sergey_> ok bb
<willowpillow> Any help with hybrid gfx issue?
<willowpillow> I just posted above
<lucido> BorisTheAnimal, xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7017226/
<OerHeks> lucido you have ATI 6xxx and BorisTheAnimal got 7xxx
<BlueProtoman> How can I tell what process is responsible for network traffic and disk IO?
<lucido> OerHeks, I have an e450 fusion apu
<lucido> he has a newer apu?
<OerHeks> lucido a HD76xx card, cpu not apu
<OerHeks> *gpu
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I installed qtconfig-qt4
<willowpillow> I too have a 7xxx,  do I need to get xorg log for a possible soln to my issue ?
<willowpillow> 7670 to be exact
<animesh_> Vikram
<cristian_c> I found that when I open the configuration tool of qt, I make a change to the font and save, the new value is written to Trolltech.conf
<lucido> piece of shit fglrx company casnt even write their own drivers
<vikram> how to retreive my deleted folder....???
<cyr> hello everyone
<cyr> http://slashdot.org/submission/3377001/four-people-decided-the-fate-of-debian-with-systemd-bad-faith-likely
<cristian_c> when I open 'Qt Configuration', the old settings always appear as if the GUI were to load the configuration from somewhere else, rather than recover from Trolltech.conf
<OerHeks> cyr, this is support only, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<satan> hi
<satan> i have something called searching with an attribute of cancelling
<satan> in my software center
<Guest73282> how do i stop that application from running
<Capitaine> need some help recovering an encrypted home partition, i'm actually booted on usb with fedora installed, the home partition have been encrypted by an ubuntu and the os partition have been ... deleted by error... anyone
<Satan8> till this searching thing dosnt go away
<Satan8> i cant install anything else
<bekks> Capitaine: So you want to restore an encrypted home and encrypted OS partition?
<Capitaine> bekks, encrypted OS has been already loss... trying to recover the home...
<Wiz_KeeD> guys
<Wiz_KeeD> can sudo apt-get autoremove clean out an entire system?
<bekks> Capitaine: I dont think you can recover it, because it was encrypted.
<vitimiti> Wiz_KeeD, never saw that...
<Satan8> so anyone know hat this searching thing is
<Satan8> what it does
<OerHeks> Capitaine, do you have a backup of your Encryption Passphrase ?
<Capitaine> bekks, i have the password that lead to passphrase... but i don't see it anywhere ...
<bekks> Capitaine: So what did you do to "delete it"?
<basketball> i just bought a vga monitor for my laptop how do i set it up
<Wiz_KeeD> vitimiti, how do I get my last commands and log before I freaked out and closed the console?
<bekks> basketball: Plug it in, run the settings configuration application of your graphics driver.
<vitimiti> Wiz_KeeD, it's always worked for me using the up arrow
<Capitaine> bekks, partition trimming with gparted... then... os refuse to boot... then... i deleted the os to try to save the home...
<Wiz_KeeD> vitimiti, the actual output I got from issuing the last command
<basketball> bekks,  how do i run that my monitor is running but it only shows my desktop backgfround
<Satan8> so anyone ?
<lickalott> gents, anyone have experience with kvm + virt manager?
<vitimiti> Wiz_KeeD, I don't know about that (maybe a log?)
<Wiz_KeeD> the bash log or smth
<lickalott> everytime I build a windows VM and reboot its looking for the install disc
<Capitaine> OerHeks, i have password that lead to passphrase...
<Satan8> how do i shut down operatins that are running in linux
<lickalott> Satan8,  ps -ef then kill -9 'PID'
<Satan8> it says
<Satan8> tty not found
<Pencho> bj
<Pencho> hi guys
<lickalott> first column #
<basketball> bekks,  i sellected mirror displays and it is working but on my laptop why is there a black border
<bekks> basketball: Then open the laptop lid and do it from there.
<Pencho> i have a problem with a usb drive who have no format (nfts, fat32, fat16), how i can fix it for recover the data?
<bekks> basketball: The black border is there because the monitor and your lapttop display dont have the same resolutions.
<lickalott> Pencho, try photorec
<cristian_c> How can I make sure that the Qt configuration tool applies the settings contained in that file?
<bekks> Pencho: What do you expect to be on that drive?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lickalott> Pencho, it has no partition table?  have you loaded it up in gprated?
<Satan8> so the command isnt working
<basketball> bekks,  how do i make the sesolution the same
<bekks> basketball: You cant. They are physically different.
<lickalott> Satan8,  ps -ef > tasks  then pastebin the contents of that file and tell me which process you're trying to kill
<bekks> basketball: It is like having two sheets of paper, with different sizes.
<basketball> bekks,  there has to be a way
<bekks> basketball: There isnt.
<bekks> basketball: Without a scissor, you cannot make the papersheets to be identical. Now think of what you would do with a scissor and a display.
<basketball> bekks,  when i close the lid of my laptop how do i keep the screen on the monitor
<Pencho> lickalott> It's a friend drive, he told me a virus fucked it. It have no format, i tried to mount it with mount -t vfat, but it doesn't work. If you want i can show you the "dmesg tail" message.
<lal4> i want to create a script that start a specific file in terminal
<lal4> How can i do that?
<Capitaine> what is the algorythm used to crypt password that lead to passphrase for home directory^
<lickalott> Pencho, I would try gparted to see what the partition table is (unless you know for sure it's vfat).   the other thing you could do is see if it even shows up in dev. (i.e. run a while loop in /dev/ and grep for sd) plug in the drive and see if it shows up
<lickalott> bekks, any experience with kvm/qemu?
<bekks> lickalott: Yes. Thats why I am using vbox instead.
<Pencho> lickalott> I tryed to know what kind of format it have with 'Disks', with my other pen said my format... but with this one said: "Contest: Unknown"
<lickalott> LOL!
<bekks> lickalott: Not joking at that point.
<lickalott> does it support the hardware virtualization?
<siavoshkc> whats the support rooom for ubuntu 14
<siavoshkc> ?
<lickalott> no...i get it.  I'm starting to think that way too which is why i am asking
<lickalott> throw me the dmesg file
<Pencho> copy paste?
<siavoshkc> ?
<lickalott> pastebin it Pencho
<Pencho> kk
<lickalott> bekks, vbox is same of different than virtualbox?
<lal4> I want to create a script that starts a specific file from terminal.How can i do that?
<siavoshkc> ?
<lickalott> idk siavoshkc
<lickalott> lal4, explain more
<siavoshkc> !ubuntu14|sia
<bekks> lickalott: vbox stands for "VirtualBox".
<Pencho> lickalott> http://pastebin.com/LxwN7gdS
<siavoshkc> !ubuntu-trustysia
<lickalott> rog
<siavoshkc> !ubuntu-trusty|sia
<bekks> !ubuntu+1 | siavoshkc
<ubottu> siavoshkc: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lickalott> that doesn't support the on board/hardware virtualization though does it bekks ?
<siavoshkc> yeah
<siavoshkc> join #ubuntu+1
<bekks> lickalott: Thats nonsense. Vbox does support hardwaree virtualization for years now.
<lickalott> I was asking not telling
<lickalott> Pencho, have you tried to mount -t ntfs ?
<Pencho> nope
<lickalott> give her a go
<lickalott> if that doesn't work, go grab gparted
<lal4> lickalott, This file is a shell script and i can't open it from nautilus with "Open in terminal"
<lickalott> you want it to run or be viewed lal4
<Pencho> lickalott> nothing, it doesn't works
<lal4> lickalott, i can open it only from executing the path from terminal directly.
<lal4> lickalott, run
<lickalott> open nautilus > edit > preferences
<lickalott> go to the behavior tab Pencho
<lal4> lickalott, find it
<Pencho> lickalott, behavior tab??
<BorisTheAnimal> is there a ubuntu system restore feature?
<lickalott> there is a selection in there that allows you to view or execute
<lickalott> sorry Pencho that was for lal4
<lal4> lickalott, yeah done that
<lal4> lickalott, it runs fine from nautilus
<lal4> lickalott, i want it to place a link from this file to docky and execute it
<lickalott> ahhhh, that's different
<BorisTheAnimal> anyone know?
<lickalott> you need to create a desktop file in /usr/share/applications  once created you can search for it in applications and drag the shortcut to the launcher
<lickalott> not automatically BorisTheAnimal
<lickalott> if you have a backup you can re-image
<Pencho> lickalott, do you have any idea for fix it bro? xD
<lickalott> gparted first.  once you can set the filesystem to recognize it photorec will get the stuff back.  If not, he's SOL.
<lal4> lickalott, i did that but it does not work
<BorisTheAnimal> damn.. have to reinstall...... again.
<lickalott> what doesn't work about it lal4.  have you verified the .desktop file?
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: Why? This is not Windows. :)
<foo_> anyone here is using eos?
<BorisTheAnimal> I know that.
<lickalott> whats the issue you're having BorisTheAnimal
<hitsujiTMO> foo_: not supported here and offtopic here
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: So what happended that you feel you have to reinstall?
<lal4> lickalott, wait a second,how do you create a .desktop file?I created a link from that file
<BorisTheAnimal> booted from installing fglrx and it failed it seems
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: Then boot into the recovery mode.
<foo_> it's based on ubuntu, is that not enough?
<bekks> foo_: No.
<hitsujiTMO> foo_: no, only official derivatives are supported
<lickalott> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<BorisTheAnimal> came into black screen with a pointer that looks like an x with white borders, tried doing the startx but this came: http://pastebin.com/6XnWFhdy
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: startx is deprecated.
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: If you want to start X, then use lightdm, e.g.
<BorisTheAnimal> I don't know if I want to do it, someone recommended it to me.
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: Thats was a very bad advice.
<BorisTheAnimal> I see.
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: Most likely, you messed up permissions of the X authority files.
<BorisTheAnimal> Okay and recovery mode is entered how?
<hitsujiTMO> BorisTheAnimal: "came into black screen with a pointer that looks like an x with white borders"   sounds like you have no window manager installed
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: In the grub menu.
<lal4> lickalott, terminal=false ?
<BorisTheAnimal> grub menu?
<lickalott> not if you want to run it in the terminal
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: Yes, gub menu,
<bekks> !grub | BorisTheAnimal
<ubottu> BorisTheAnimal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yanick> is it just me who has a problem reading anything in the Ubuntu Software Center? I have grey text on a grey background!
<basketball> bekks,  when i shut lid of laptop how do i continue to use the monitor
<lal4> lickalott, false if i want it to run in the terminal?
<bekks> basketball: Configure that in the configuration program of your graphics driver.
<hitsujiTMO> yanick: have you by any chance changed the gtk theme?
<Capitaine> in ubuntu what is the app that generate passphrase for home directory^ can i have it online^
<basketball> bekks,  how
<bekks> basketball: You need to tell us which graphics driver you are using before.
<basketball> how do i find out
<bekks> basketball: which graphics adapter do you have?
<lickalott> if you simply want the script to run in the background keep it false.
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: lspci | grep VGA
<lickalott> bekks, I can't find the "how to verify a .desktop file"  do you remember how?
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  and bekks  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7017486/
<BorisTheAnimal> bekks, press shift to enter grub, aye?
<bekks> lickalott: I dont even know what that means - "verify a .desktop file".
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: shift or esc, depending on your grub version.
<BorisTheAnimal> and when am I supposed to do this?
<lickalott> there's a command that you can run against .desktop files that will tell you if they are constructed properly
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: After the BIOS screen, prior booting your OS.
<lucido> my fusian apu vs catralist black screen was solved by installing the fglrx-updates package
<bekks> lickalott: Never needed a command like that, sorry.
<BorisTheAnimal> okay thanks, gonna test it now.
<OliPicard> can someone send me the link to the ubuntu server irc? cheers?
<OliPicard> :)
<lickalott> OliPicard, huh?
<OliPicard> Yup sorry my IRC client crashed
<lickalott>  you mean the server chan?
<OliPicard> Yup
<BorisTheAnimal> just booted and same black screen however there is now a box in the upper left corner saying "System program problem detected"
<lickalott> you'd do better to stay here honestly man.  They never answer questions over there.   #ubuntu-server
<hitsujiTMO> OliPicard: #ubuntu-server
<OliPicard> Thanks :) they pointed an error out which was a first
<bugs_bugger> hi there. need some help: i tried to install python 3.3.4 (repo ver is 3.3.2), 13.10. Now i've got 2 problems: 1) used the source tarball and checkinstall, replacing the default python3.3 package. in synaptic, 3.3.2 is shown as installed, in fact its 3.3.4 (interactive python). i coulnd reset that even with reinstalling the package from synaptic.
<BorisTheAnimal> sometimes I get the feeling that the problems I get are very rare.
<bugs_bugger> problem 2): i use a python library (nltk). in order to update it to the new version, wanted to run setup.py. but i get an error that setuptools is missing. python3-setuptools is installed though. how can i fix this?
<lickalott> aight, so bekks which other VM software have you tried?  reason I ask is; I tried vbox first and it was SLLLOOOOWWWW.  but the virt-manager with kvm won't launch the VM without the disc in (which is weird in and of itself)
<lickalott> boot with a live cd, grab the stuff you want, fresh install BorisTheAnimal
<lickalott> a freshy fresh install just feels better anyway.  it's like christmas morning
<BorisTheAnimal> no it ain't, not after the third time.
<lickalott> lol
<BorisTheAnimal> yup
<lickalott> i was joking anyway
<BorisTheAnimal> so I guess I have to do the terminal way this time. lickalott oh I would have been surprised if you were not.
<bekks> lickalott: I tried, until now: qemu, kvm, xen, vbox, vmware.
<bekks> lickalott: Which CPU do you have, exactly?
<lickalott> promise not to laugh
<lickalott> intel core duo 2.4
<roald> lickalott: nothing wrong with a duo...
<bekks> lickalott: Which model exactly, ever processor has a model number.
<lickalott> P8400
<lickalott> i lied....its a 2.26
<bekks> lickalott: Thats a fine processor, supporting hardware virtualization.
<lickalott> maybe I'll give vbox another go.  it was just slow for me last time.
<bekks> lickalott: Then most likely your vm setup was wrong.
<lickalott> i wouldn't doubt that.
<webzz> Hello, I have a problem connecting to open wifi networks using my USB wifi adapter
<lickalott> do you have a windows vm?
<bekks> lickalott: An answer to that question will not help you at all.
<lickalott> i was just going to ask how you had yours set up (i.e. % of memory, etc...)
<webzz> I'm getting the error: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> failed (reason 'supplicant-timeout')
<bekks> lickalott: It will be more helpful for you if you tell us how you configured your vm.
<bekks> lickalott: Pastebin VBoxManage showvminfo ... of that particular vm.
<lickalott> i killed it.  I need to rebuild.  just downloaded vbox again
<bekks> lickalott: Which vbox version?
<theref> whats the difference between, just double click the .deb files instead of dpkg -i /path/to/your/deb. when installing something?
<lickalott> virtualbox-qt 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.5
<flense> dpkg -i doesn't auto install depends
<lickalott> but....i just noticed that it says x86.  is there a 64 bit VM manager?
<theref> oic
<flense> while software centre installs them for you
<flense> or gdebi or whatever
<bekks> lickalott: Dont use that version. Use the latest official version from the official webseite.
<lickalott> rog
<lickalott> already looking better....tks bekks
<pokeswap> is there any way to make an exact copy of my system for ISO or USB?
<lickalott> dd pokeswap
<pokeswap> how do I use dd on a currently running system?
<lickalott> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<pokeswap> does it matter if it is a virtual hard drive?
<lickalott> virtual hard drive?  like a vm?
<samiralajaad> am i signed in?
<Beldar> pokeswap, Not if you use the vm, if you want to boot it as is this can be done, but has it's difficulties.
<Beldar> pokeswap, What is the end goal?
<pokeswap> so, I boot into a livecd, dd if =/dev/sda of =oscopy.iso ?
<lickalott> samiralajaad, we see you typing if that's what you're asking
<pokeswap> The end goal is to have a bootable operating system that has the same exact applications, configurations, file, and broser extensions
<samiralajaad> alright, just making sure, sorry if i interrupted you
<streulma> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a Mac in EFI mode, no dual boot?
<lickalott> so you're basically making a live cd with persistence image?
<pokeswap> I guess
<Beldar> pokeswap, On a hard drive not a vm?
<OerHeks> pokeswap, you can make a vdi out of a copy from your installed system http://askubuntu.com/a/270472  > VBoxManage convertdd ubuntu.img ubuntu.vdi
<pokeswap> but the live cd and persistance have to be redistrobutable. The OS I want to do this to is running in a vm.
<jhutchins> streulma: Yes.
<jhutchins> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Beldar> pokeswap, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  I think this is what you want, the crux is that a vm to a install on a hard drive is not the easiest way.
<Beldar> or just a live cd
<pokeswap> and that link will allow browser addons to be saved and files to be redistrobuted? When I use lb config/lb build, I only get a fresh install of the applications on a list
<Quantinium> is this topic channel?
<jost> I'm trying to install a grub from a live CD. It worked, but it did not recognize any kernels. How do I force it to search for kernels? Versions: Ubuntu 10.04, Grub2 (I think)
<OerHeks> Quantinium, type /topic
<sudormrf> hello all.  I am trying to get a very simple process to occur with inotifywait.  what I am trying to accomplish is anytime a certain folder is modified I want any of the files to be copied from that folder to another folder.  here is the code for the script that I am using http://paste.ubuntu.com/7017646/
<Beldar> pokeswap, Theoretically anything can be done, I believe the custom cd is limited to additional apps...etc.
<sudormrf> the problem is that when I run that script it says Illegal instruction     inotifywait -e modify,create,delete -r /path/to/folder
<sudormrf> any ideas what is wrong here?
<pokeswap> I know how 2 do it with just new apps. The problem is incorperating scripts, files, directories, and browser extensions
<streulma> the problem is, Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro, is booting in SATA IDE mode in Bootcamp boot, that's bad on an SSD... ( jhutchins )
<xjkx> I run openbox, after 10 minutes of inactivity my screen gets black, then I move the mouse and its back, happens during watching movies in netflix too, how do I stop this
<sudormrf> Also looking for some help with an issue I have with cron
<zykotick9> xjkx: try running "xset s off -dpms" (be aware, you'll need to run it each time you reboot)
<xjkx> zykotick9: not a problem, will try it, thanks
<Beldar> pokeswap, You know the limitations of where your at now it sounds like, this channel may just be a slow response in a couple of this e areas is all.
<sudormrf> but one thing at a time.  can anyone help with my inotifywait issue?
<Beldar> these*
<larry_> any one here?
<reddane> hi everyone. i had a question: if i installed Lubuntu on my system, would i lose any of the programs i installed on Ubuntu, like WINE, Skype, Chrome, etc.? i want to do a complete switch for memory issues.
<larry_> im not an expert but i believe if you were installing a new os you would have to reload your programs
<Beldar> jost, This a 10.04 desktop? How did you use the live cd for the grub install?
<jost> Beldar: yes, desktop
<roald> reddane: lubuntu is just ubuntu with LXDE instead of Unity - so if you just install the environment instead of the OS, you'll keep all programs etc
<Beldar> jost, How did you use the live cd for the grub install? 10.04 is end of life you know this?
<sudormrf> can anyone help me out with my inotifywait question?
<larry_> does anyone in here have experience with ubuntu and super usb wifi antenna? im trying to install it
<reddane> roald: so, it's LXDE that makes lubuntu use less memory?
<jost> Beldar: its a server booted using a desktop live cd in a VM (got the server disk image form the hoster)
<Beldar> jost, Ah a server, I'm trying to tell if you install grub correctly, can we address that?
<jost> But they gave me disk images for the partitions (including swap...), and I had to recombine them into a real disk image, but that doesn't have a bootloader of course. I'm trying to fix that
<roald> reddane: Mostly yes - Unity is a pretty demanding on your system's resources
<reddane> alright. sounds good. thanks, roald!
<jost> Beldar: yep, of course... thats just some background so you can see where I am :-)
<larry_> does anyone in here have experience with ubuntu and super usb wifi antenna? im trying to install it. any ideas how to do that? i have the install disk with the drivers
<Beldar> jost, You might see if supergrub2 boots you in, grub is easier to deal with from the installs terminal.
<jost> Beldar: looks good :-)
<jost> thanks
<Beldar> jost, I can manually boot grub, and load it..etc, but many time I use that tool makes things easy.
<kristenbb> hi, i have updated the packages of my computer, and since then, I automatically fall off to ubuntu 2d instead of 3d, even when I explicitly ask for 3d in the logging screen. Can someone please help ?
<Beldar> kristenbb, Do you have a proprietary graphic driver?
<skullquake> where is amaroka?
<basketball> both my laptop and my monitor are 1024 x 768 (4:3)  why is there a black boarder on the sides of my laptop
<bekks> BEcause the physical resolution of your laptop is higher than 1024x768.
<AlanBell> basketball: it is normally best for systems to try to keep the same aspect ratio, so things don't look squished, circles are still circles etc
<cer> hi everybody. Anyone who has been able to set up chromium so that they can use google drive offline?
<sudormrf> any cron/samba masters around?
<AlanBell> sudormrf: why have you got && \ at the end of the command?
<bekks> !anyone | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sudormrf> AlanBell: that was the syntax I had found online.  when I remove that it still doesn't work
<AlanBell> hmm, just running "inotifywait -e modify,create,delete ." in one window and touch foo in another seems to do what I would expect
<mxu> tapping twice on a window makes the mouse grab/drag it instead of maximizing it, why?
<sudormrf> AlanBell: Illegal instruction     inotifywait -e modify,create,delete -r /path/to/dir
<sudormrf> cp: missing destination file operand after `/path/to/copy/to'
<sudormrf> AlanBell: different error message.  which operand could it need?
<AlanBell> sudormrf: one thing at a time, in a terminal window, does inotifywait work on its own?
<sudormrf> AlanBell: good thinking.  if I just type "inotifywait" i get "illegal instruction"
<AlanBell> I get "No files specified to watch!"
<trism> sudormrf: custom kernel?
<sudormrf> trism: it's on a raspi
<AlanBell> sudormrf: odd filesystem?
<AlanBell> aah
<AlanBell> odd filesystem :)
<AlanBell> not Ubuntu, so we don't support that here, however as a special treat I have one in front of me so I will give it a go
<sudormrf> AlanBell: is it?  It's all setup as EXT4, but I have a feeling you mean something else.
<sudormrf> AlanBell: thank you :)
<sudormrf> AlanBell: I am running Rasbian, for reference.
<aberrant> hi all
<Rajvi> Hello Everyone, Could  anyone tell me how to install a .tar.gz package tryingg to install flash player for Firefox.
<aberrant> My new vps is installed with 11.10, and I'd like to get to 13. How can I do it via the net / command line?
<Beldar> Rajvi, flash is in the ubuntu repos.
<Rajvi> Is It?? In Restricted-Extras Packages u mean??
<OerHeks> aberrant, check your VPS support pages howto get rid of that old unsupported 11.10
<aberrant> OerHeks: no support - a friend's machine.
<AlanBell> sudormrf: works fine on the pi, I thought the SD card might have something to do with it, or how ext4 was configured, anyhow, you need to go to #raspberrypi to ask there I think
<aberrant> OerHeks: is there a way to use apt to upgrade?
<Beldar> Rajvi, It is in that package yes, there is the flashplugin-installer
<Beldar> as well
<sudormrf> thanks AlanBell
<sudormrf> how about any samba/cron masters?
<Rajvi> Installing Restriceted Extras
<sudormrf> :D
<OerHeks> aberrant, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<aberrant> thanks
<aberrant> is there a way just to do a clean install via the shell?
<Rajvi> Found the Installer!! :) Thanks Beldar!
<aberrant> I'm thinking that might be easier.
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, I was looking at LAME man page, and I saw the option for gapless encoding.. I was wanting to know I am doing audio stream (from microphone) over my network, and I would like to encode the audio, and I didn't see a duration option or similar on the man page to set a time how long I want to do gapless encoding, any suggestions?
<OerHeks> aberrant, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29 to be exact
<Beldar> Rajvi, No problem, the chrome browser has a more up to date flash if needed built in.
<AlanBell> sudormrf: is the samba/cron stuff on Ubuntu?
<Rajvi> Naah, I know that I like FOSS so the natural choice is FF ;)
<aberrant> ok
<Beldar> Rajvi, Me to.
<aberrant> OerHeks: thanks. Doing the do-release-upgrade now
<sudormrf> AlanBell: it is :)
<sudormrf> AlanBell: This is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7017744/
<AlanBell> ok, carry on then sudormrf, I am not a samba expert, I just didn't want you to waste your time if it was on an environment people here can't easily reproduce :)
<sudormrf> AlanBell: I am trying to have cron run a certain greyhole task and it fails.  I can run it from the terminal just fine.
<sudormrf> AlanBell: the PATH variables are right, so I am at a loss.  I have talked with the GH developer who seems to think this is not a GH issue.  I may be looking at this thing the wrong way in thinking that the cron task isn't executing, but now that I think about it again, I think it is executing but it is failing for some other reason.
<AlanBell> sudormrf: cron tasks run with a very limited environment, such as PATH and so on
<adriana> bonsoir la room !
<adriana> j'ai un petit souci suite à une mise à jour, mon server X est down et je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour le fixer
<sudormrf> AlanBell: that was one of the first things I was asked to  verify.  the PATH variables.  but they match
<adriana> quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
<Beldar> !fr | adriana
<ubottu> adriana: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sudormrf> AlanBell: at least I think they do.  I ran a cron task from the root crontab.  The task was "export" and I had that save to a file.  I looked at the variables and they looked ok as the command I am executing is in /usr/bin
<adriana> ubottu: ok thx ;)
<ubottu> adriana: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> sudormrf: yeah, I am at a loss too, the files look like they line up though I am not familiar with greyhole and very rusty with samba
<quem> !se | beldar
<ubottu> beldar: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Abigail59200> hello?
<quem> hello Abigail59200
<quem> what can the collective mind of #ubuntu do for you?
<bekks> sudormrf: export woll not tell you that exactly. "which myprogram" will tell you where "myprogram" is to be found in your path.
<aberrant> !ru | aberrant
<ubottu> aberrant, please see my private message
<Abigail59200> I have an unsupported version of ubuntu (10.10 Maverick) but I cannot update to supporting ubuntu versions.
<aberrant> cool
<bekks> Abigail59200: Why not?
<Abigail59200> It says either the packages needed are old, or not there.
<adriana> hi guys
<bekks> !eolupgrade | Abigail59200
<ubottu> Abigail59200: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<adriana> I have a pb with server X, does anyone would have any clues for fixing it ?
<sudormrf> bekks: I used "which greyhole" to find out where the command was and the location that comes up is already defined in both the root PATH and standard user PATH variables
<bekks> adriana: Depends on the problem you have.
<adriana> bekks: I know... but it has just said a bad setup (following an update) and has some error
<Fevix> Ran a System Test and there was a failure: Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. ERROR: devices missing - udev showed 0 WIRELESS devices, but NetworkManager saw 1 devices in WiFi
<Fevix> in 13.10
<geirha> sudormrf: does it work if you run it with env -i in a terminal?
<aberrant> hm
<sudormrf> bekks: I also then tried executing the command from that path manually and it worked.
<aberrant> my upgrade is going 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> ... ?
<geirha> sudormrf: e.g.  env -i greyhole   basically runs it with an empty environment
<sudormrf> geirha: oh.  let me check
<adriana> bekks how do I restart my x server to see the error message
<Fevix> Should I be worried about that error or no?
<bekks> adriana: sudo service lightdm restart
<geirha> aberrant: upgrade to 12.04 LTS, then wait until april, when 14.04 LTS gets released. You can upgrade directly between LTS releases.
<adriana> ok I try this
<aberrant> geirha: I want 13.10.
<sudormrf> geirha: using env -i greyhole does work
<bekks> aberrant: Yes. 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<aberrant> bekks: perfect. thanks.
<aberrant> though I don't know why I couldn't do 12.04 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<bekks> aberrant: A new installlation will be much quicker.
<geirha> sudormrf: Yet the exact same command (without env -i of course) fails when run from cron? that seems odd
<basketball> AlanBell,  i bought the monitor for $5
<aberrant> bekks: can't - it's a vps and I don't control the hardware.
<basketball> at garage sale
<aberrant> bekks: no console.
<bekks> aberrant: you cant upgrade a vps that easy.
<adriana> bekks, I'm under manjaro by the way :)
<bekks> adriana: Then please ask the manjaro support.
<sudormrf> geirha: correct
<Fevix> in 13.10: Ran a System Test and there was a failure: Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. ERROR: devices missing - udev showed 0 WIRELESS devices, but NetworkManager saw 1 devices in WiFi
<OliPicard> just wondering is there a command i can use to get the chmod number of a file?
<Flannel> OliPicard: Why do you want to do that/what are you going to do with it?
<AlanBell> aberrant: you can do 12.04 -> 14.04 in a couple of months (or now if a little bit brave)
<aberrant> AlanBell: yeah, not that brave.
<aberrant> will just take the long road :)
<hitsujiTMO> OliPicard: would be better to just learn how to translate the numbers
<Flannel> aberrant: the upgrade from LTS to LTS isn't scary, it's just that 14.04 isn't released yet.
<aberrant> Flannel: I know
<aberrant> Flannel: thanks
<OliPicard> Ok Thanks,
<aberrant> Flannel: I'm headed to 13.04 in 2 minutes, so....
<OliPicard> is there a handy letter to number generator?
<hitsujiTMO> OliPicard: otherwise, use stat on the file
<bekks> OliPicard: x = 1, w = 2, r = 4
<Flannel> OliPicard: Why are you interested in knowing the number?  It's generally better to use letters when adding/removing.
<geirha> OliPicard: stat -c %a file
<OliPicard> cheers
<geirha> OliPicard: I recommend this reading: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<streulma> how can I add setpci to grub2 in /etc/grub.d ?
<Fevix> in 13.10: Ran a System Test and there was a failure: Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. ERROR: devices missing - udev showed 0 WIRELESS devices, but NetworkManager saw 1 devices in WiFi
<solsTiCe> hi. What's the keyboard shortcut to change screen for a window ?
<solsTiCe> I know ctrl-alt-shot-arrow to move around window of desktop but not screen
<Abigail59200>   I tried doing what the website said for me trying to update to a supported  version, and this is what I got. (Check the link) http://imubuntuhelpless.simplesite.com/
<sigmabeta> hey guys, i just bought a new touchpad and i'm trying to get clever about setting up gestures for it. there are some things i can do with it that don't appear to be picked up and used as gestures
<hitsujiTMO> Abigail59200: you following the normal upgrade or eol upgrade instructions?
<sigmabeta> well, i should say, XInput sees that i'm doing them and that they are different, but Unity doesn't do anything with them or recognize the gesture
<sigmabeta> i figure it'd be cool if I could map that Xinput event to a key or something, but i dont know how to do that. anyone familiar with that type of thing?
<linuxuz3r> nautilus crashes on me when i open class files can someone help
<Abigail59200> eol. But when I did it told me to update or use --fix-missing. So i did update regular, and it gave me that. So, kind of both
<Bashing-om> streulma: Make a backup of any file you will edit, then gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ; add your parammeter after the terms "quiet splash" in that file.
<Abigail59200> Bashing-om: Who are you talking to?
<hitsujiTMO> Abigail59200: please reread the eol upgrade instruction. note the changes you must make to /etc/apt/sources.list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aberrant> hm
<aberrant> I seem to be stuck. What version is "Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch)" ?
<OliPicard> compiling a new --production package for sqlite under node.js getting an error with a failed package in NPM.
<Abigail59200> hitsujiTM0: will do
<AlanBell> aberrant: that is 14.04
<aberrant> hah
<aberrant> is 14.04 released?
<Fevix> in 13.10: Ran a System Test and there was a failure: Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. Error running /sbin/modinfo r8180: ERROR: Module r8180 not found. ERROR: devices missing - udev showed 0 WIRELESS devices, but NetworkManager saw 1 devices in WiFi
<aberrant> I may have overshot :)
<hitsujiTMO> aberrant: no
<aberrant> damnit
<AlanBell> no, april 17th I think
<aberrant> possible to downgrade to 13.10?
<Bashing-om> Abigail59200: that was directed at streulma XX11 entry.
<AlanBell> aberrant: no, that way lies more pain than just sticking with it
<hitsujiTMO> aberrant: no. you must reinstall to downgrade
<aberrant> crap. ok
<aberrant> thanks.
<AlanBell> really, it will be fine, just more frequent updates will be available for a couple of months (you don't have to update all the time, just lots of updates are available)
<monkwitdafunk> oh yeah, 14.04 LTS is comming out soon
<aberrant> how stable is it right now?
<hitsujiTMO> aberrant: you'd want to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<monkwitdafunk> 12.04 is goin to have more patches if you are concerned with stability
<basketball> does anyone here have a chromecast
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<porchaso0> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/b0g_aeibOD0/maxresdefault.jpg
<Abigail59200> hitsujiTMO: How come it only talks about 9.10 and down? Then it talks about how to get 9.10 to 10.04 but nothinh about 10.10
<Fevix> So nobody has a solution to my issue?
<suore> porchaso0, its Pov from you hommie?
<hitsujiTMO> Abigail59200: because there are specifics to watch for them. the generic instructions are what you want to be reading
<AlanBell> Fevix: is it causing you an actual problem?
<Abigail59200> hitsujiTMO makes since
<suore> Fevix, what is ut problem
<basketball> how do i play a dvd on chromecast
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: you can't
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: it just needs updating I expect, probably because nothing dramatic goes wrong with upgrades these days :)
<Abigail59200> AlanBell: Thats the problem. Whenever I do a EOLUpgrade it tells me to do a regular upgrade. When I do that it says Error cant fetch files either ignored, or old ones used.
<Abigail59200> AlanBell: http://imubuntuhelpless.simplesite.com/
<hitsujiTMO> Abigail59200: you need to modify your sources.list.   its looking at a non existent repo
<adriana> how switching tab in irssi ?
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: so you edited sources.list and changed things to old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<solsTiCe_> hi again. I run intel_gpu_top and it managed to dead lock my laptop. CAn anyone paste me the answer someone gave me before ?
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: that upgrade log indicates you still have us.archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list
<AlanBell> adriana: escape left or escape right and more detail here http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<adriana> AlanBell: I don't have server X ! Ok thx
<User1> hi guys, i'm looking for a program that enables me to read pdf files in terminal.
<User1> of course, the program should only print te text
<AlanBell> User1: heh, fun requirement, probably some bit of ghostscript will do that
<Abigail59200> AlanBell: So I have to edit sources.list and change things? Because really, this computer I got is "pre-owned" and I am stuck with the problems because I don't know who did what to it
<crazybotsmoker> gnome-open file2open.xxx
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: yeah, however it might be worth doing a fresh install if it is pre-owned and you don't want whatever is on it
<User1> crazybotsmoker: than you
<AlanBell> User1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6187250/pdf-text-extraction
<User1> AlanBell: checking your link, thank you
<Abigail59200> AlanBell: Could you hand me a link to do a fresh install.
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: do you have a DVD drive in it?
<rymate1234> is it possible to use apache to route a service running on port 8080 as a subdomain of my actual website?
<Abigail59200> AlanBell: One that kind of does not work.
<vee-trev> bjkgukgjjkgkjk.jlkhjjk
<linuxuz3r> rymate1234,  #apache
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: well http://www.ubuntu.com/download is the download point, that will get you a .iso DVD image that you can either burn to a DVD or copy to a USB stick to install from
<vee-trev> sorry
<AlanBell> vee-trev: hello :)
<basketball> i inserted my dvd why didnt a pop up menu show up
<vee-trev> hey AlanBell ...
<AlanBell> rymate1234: yeah, mod_proxy can do that, I use it for http://hencam.libertus.co.uk/video ;)
<audictive> User1: mc ships with very good file viewer - mcview
<dry[1]> hi. There's no "Enable workspaces" field on my Ubuntu. How to get it back? Why someone disabled multiple workspaces?
<dry[1]> I mean that: http://i.stack.imgur.com/wQ3hD.png
<Abigail59200> AlanBell: I have it already downloaded. (Did that this morning, just in case ;) ) Do you recommend a type of burnable Dvd/Cd or USB stick ? Appearently they are all used the ones I have.
<basketball> i inserted my dvd why didnt a pop up menu show up
<AlanBell> Abigail59200: all should work (if big enough)
<noideas> How may i setup port blocks on separate NIC's?
<basketball> why isnt my laptop seeing dvd
<AlanBell> !firewall | noideas
<ubottu> noideas: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<AlanBell> noideas: that all can work with multiple interfaces, but if you have a specific question then someone might be able to help
<basketball> bazhang,  you online
<noideas> Just so I understand correctly. If I specify a NIC by IP the rule only applies to the NIC with that IP. As in block port 80 on 192.168.0.1 and set no rule for 192.168.0.2
<demianb> Tech support! :p
<noideas> 192.168.0.2 will continue to allow port 80**
<demianb> When I log in with the admin account, I get a black screen. I can open Terminal, but even that behaves weird. When I log in with another user account (as I have now) all is working fine. What could be wrong with the desktop of the admin account?
<Lope> what is a good way to develop a system initialization script? I'd like to start with a clean VM and then run my install script. if its not perfect I'd like to restore the VM to a clean state, tweak the install script and try again. I used to use VMware workstation for this. It was fast and convenient with snapshots. Using virt-manager now. I don't see snapshot support?
<basketball> AlanBell,  when i tried to set the regionset http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018300/
<Beldar> demianb, Any back story leading to this for the channel?
<bekks> Lope: VMware workstation has snapshot support, as does VirtualBox.
<demianb> Beldar, I had never used the admin account before. Always worked under this less-privileged account. Decided to login as admin for the first time, and this occured.
<basketball> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018300/
<Lope> bekks: I know. I'm asking how the hardcore linux people do it. Surely the guys with massive beards don't use noob tools like VMware and virtualbox?
<usr13> demianb: Are you a Unity user?
<bekks> basketball: What am I supposed to do with a paste without any context?
<Lope> I mean guys like Linus etc
<bekks> Lope: Why not?
<Beldar> demianb, The account you make on install is an admin, is that where the problem is?
<demianb> usr13, not sure. How to check that?
<bekks> Lope: If you want to know what Linus uses, you have to ask him.
<bekks> !details | basketball
<AlanBell> basketball: sorry, I have no idea
<ubottu> basketball: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<demianb> Beldar, yeah the first account. During install I immediately created a 2nd account, which I have been using since.
<usr13> demianb: What do you have installed?  version etc.
<demianb> So the problem is with the 1st (admin) account.
<Lope> the problem with VMware workstation is it doesn't run on some of the newer kernel versions.
<basketball> bekks,  i ran sudo regionset and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018300/
<usr13> demianb: Ubuntu 13.04?
<demianb> This is 13.10
<bekks> basketball: Please stop pasting things into my query. I am supporting in here, nowhere else.
<basketball> ok bekks  what do i do
<bekks> basketball: What is regioset, what do you need it for, and what do you expect to happen?
<basketball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185587/why-does-dvd-playback-still-not-work-after-installing-libdvdcss2
<usr13> demianb: How long ago did you install?
<skinux> How do we remove PPAs??
<demianb> Personally I suspect there is an issue with the graphics driver. Although I was able to bring up Terminal (and mouse cursor also shows on the black screen).
<basketball> my laptop doesnt see dvds in the dvd drive
<bekks> skinux: Using ppa-purge
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: then maybe there's something wrong with the drive
<demianb> About a month ago. Perhaps more.
<ron1n> Hey guys, any VirtualBox users in here? Trying to configure a bridged network for a centos guest. I can never get Bridged to work on debian distros :/
<skinux> Thanks.
<usr13> demianb: Did you do any updates after install?
<bekks> ron1n: Centos is no debian based.
<ron1n> bekks, I mean, I can't get centos to work under an ubuntu host.
<ron1n> with a bridged interface of course
<awi29> can someone explain how this is used? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/asn1Decoding.1.html
<bekks> ron1n: Create a vm, select "bridged" in the settings of the vm. If you have a problem configuring Centos, then please seek centos support.
<usr13> demianb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<demianb> Well, I was never prompted for updates before. Could that be because of basic user privileges on this user account? BUT, when I logged in as admin and I was staring at the black screen, an update prompt came up with 187MB of updates. First I dismissed it, later after I rebooted I decided to install them. But the screen is still black after login.
<ron1n> bekks, My main question being there are two interfaces ubuntu made on it's own whim. lxbr0 and virbr0
<ron1n> should I be using these?
<bekks> ron1n: Both interfaces do not have anything to do with virtualbox.
<ron1n> bekks, Fair enough. So I should use my host interface then
<usr13> demianb: How do you function with the black screen? How do you bring up the apps you use?
<bekks> ron1n: Of course.
<demianb> usr13, I am logged in with a 2nd account now which works fine.
<BorisTAUbuntu> I get this message even though I have curl installed: configure: error: Missing required libcurl dev >= 7.18.2 ?
<demianb> The admin account with the black screen I can bring up Terminal with ctrl+alt+T.
<demianb> Should I try those commands now and see what happens?
<usr13> demianb: Did you install Ubuntu 13.10 or Xubuntu 13.10 or Kbuntu 13.10 or...?
<demianb> Ubuntu 13.10.
<usr13> Yes   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<demianb> Okay, brb. Will probably have to reboot again to get back to login screen...
<usr13> demianb:  Well, I suppose it could be nomodeset  but not sure why the othe account would have normal screen.
<demianb> Or is there a keyboard shortcut to log-out?
<BorisTAUbuntu> curl and libcurl are they different?
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: Yes.
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: yes and no. Curl is an application and libcurl is a library used by other applications. They use the same code though.
<usr13> !nomodeset | demianb
<ubottu> demianb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BorisTAUbuntu> okay, well I have libcurl  7.32.0 installed but when running a command in terminal it says "configure: error: Missing required libcurl dev >= 7.18.2"
<demianb> Hmm okay, will look into that.
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: Install libcurl-dev
<XMLnewbi> what is ntp? ntp git build-essential libssl-dev libdb-dev       is returning command ntp not found, sudo apt-get install ntp didnt fix it
<Erenzie> XMLnewbi, i would assume that's a list of packages you need to install
<BorisTAUbuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BorisTAUbuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: you'll need the libcurl4-gnutls-dev package (or nss-dev or openssl-dev, depends on which SSL library you want to use)
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: close the software center or wait for other apt-get processes to finish
<demianb> BRB.
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: sudo apt-get install libcurl-dev
<usr13> demianb: Ok
<BorisTAUbuntu> right never mind Iḿ too hasty as treebeard used to say in lotr
<XMLnewbi> right, but I want to install the right packages, and not track down apt-get versions of each. man not many google hits on what ntp is
<bekks> XMLnewbi: Zillions of results. NTP stands for "network time protocol".
<dhpiggott> XMLnewbi: network time protocol?
<Seveas> XMLnewbi: what are you trying to do? That command you just typed makes no sense whatsoever.
<BorisTAUbuntu> how to know which ssl library to get?
<XMLnewbi> https://github.com/MazaCoin/MazaCoin
<noideas> Is there way to identify a NIC on one machine with rwo different device names
<XMLnewbi> install pre recs, ntp git build-essential libssl-dev libdb-dev libdb++-dev libboost-all-dev libqrencode-dev
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: Something tells your whats missing?
<bekks> XMLnewbi: and?
<BorisTAUbuntu> Yeah a command
<XMLnewbi> ntp returns command not found, so im trying to track down what command ntp is
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: And we have to guess that command?
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: grab the openssl version, it tends to be the best supported one
<bekks> XMLnewbi: sudo apt-get install ntp
<XMLnewbi> lol, yes was my first thing i tried
<BorisTAUbuntu> sorry bekks, CFLAGS="-O2 -Wall -march=native -I /opt/AMDAPP/include/" LDFLAGS="-L/opt/AMDAPP/lib/x86" ./configure --enable-opencl --enable-scrypt
<usr13> XMLnewbi: Couldn't install it?
<XMLnewbi> im on 12.10
<hitsujiTMO> XMLnewbi: thats a list of packages to install, not a command: sudo apt-get install ntp git build-essential libssl-dev libdb-dev libdb++-dev libboost-all-dev libqrencode-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev automake make
<Seveas> XMLnewbi: sudo apt-get install THE_LIST_OF_PACKAGES_GOES_HERE
<Seveas> XMLnewbi: the thing you copy pasted from that page is a list of packages, not a command.
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: And we have to guess the output?
<bekks> !details | BorisTAUbuntu
<ubottu> BorisTAUbuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<XMLnewbi> ah, maybe its just a typo? lol
<demianb> Did the update & upgrade. But no luck. I have a 'system program problem detected' showing here now.
<bekks> XMLnewbi: On your side, maybe.
<XMLnewbi> ntp is apt lol ok im crazy
<XMLnewbi> on their github they have npt
<Seveas> mlocher: no, it's not a typo. You assumed it's a command. It's not, it's a list of packages
<bekks> XMLnewbi: ntp isnt apt.
<Seveas> err
<demianb> Details show: com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<Seveas> XMLnewbi: no, it's not a typo. You assumed it's a command. It's not, it's a list of packages
<XMLnewbi> ok
<BorisTAUbuntu> bekks http://infinitecointalk.org/index.php?topic=1128.0 scroll down to 20-21
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: did you read what I said? Just grab the openssl version.
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: No, why?
<BorisTAUbuntu> bekks, you just asked me for more info, I just gave you some! Seveas sorry yes I did thanks.
<demianb> usr13, I have a dialog now which shows a error report... Could get some clues there? If I know what to look for.
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: I asked your for more information, not for an URL.
<usr13> demianb: What error does it give?
<usr13> demianb: (What does it say?)
<BorisTAUbuntu> bekks, I don't know the output Iḿ just following a guide
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: if you've installed the libcurl4-openssl-dev package you can retry that command that failed. It may fail again, but should fail with a different error now.
<usr13> demianb: Error from what command?
<demianb> Just a crash report.
<usr13> demianb: From the update command?
<demianb> After reboot.
<usr13> demianb: If you can tell us what it says, maybe we could help.  Is it booted up yet?
<usr13> demianb: Do you have option to login?
<bekks> BorisTAUbuntu: I cant help you with that guide, since I am neither interested in bitcoin mining, nor I did ever use an AMD/ATI graphics card.
<demianb> Yes, I am logged in now with the working account.
<BorisTAUbuntu> how do I download opencl?
<demianb> It says a lot of things, trying to send you a screenshot...
<BorisTAUbuntu> bekks, okay.
<demianb> Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: sudo apt-get install opencl-headers
<BorisTAUbuntu> thx
<quem> i leave you good folks now.
<demianb> usr13, whats Xorg?
<usr13> demianb: Go to the computer you are working on and login to irc and come back here, (remind us that you are previously demianb ).
<demianb> Further down it says: No value set for '/apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins'
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: in general, trying 'apt-cache search software_name_here' is a good idea and should help you forward without having to ask us all the time :)
<leo-the-manic> Hi I don't know much about Jack but I want to use my M-Audio USB interface to record in Ardour or use with guitarix or something
<demianb> usr13, I only have one computer.
<leo-the-manic> Does anyone at least know a good place I can go for help with this stuff?
<usr13> demianb: Xorg is the GUI engint.
<demianb> The problem is on this machine, under admin account.
<usr13> demianb: It is dual boot?
<demianb> Yeah it is.
<usr13> demianb: What are you booted into now?
<demianb> Ubuntu.
<usr13> What user did you boot to?
<BorisTAUbuntu> Seveas well I thought the whole idea of this channel was for people having no idea what to do could come here and get some.
<demianb> Im just using the account that works. It's a 2nd account with basic privileges.
<usr13> What is the original user name
<usr13> ?
<demianb> This one? Demian.
<Seveas> BorisTAUbuntu: absolutely, that's why I'm answering and giving you little nuggets of advice like the last one :)
<usr13> demianb: What is the other account name?
<demianb> Administrator.
<usr13> demianb: (THe one that does not work?)
<JordanJ2> Hello, Can anyone tell me a guide to use a IPv6 tunnel on Ubuntu 12.10 (ChicagoVPS)
<demianb> I named it Administrator.
<Seveas> JordanJ2: that really depends on the provider of said tunnel. Most ipv6 tunnel brokers have good help pages for linux, consult those.
<usr13> demianb: Ok.  Open a terminal and type  sudo - Administrator
<usr13> demianb: Ok.  Open a terminal and type  su - Administrator
<usr13> (typo)
<JordanJ2> Seveas, I'm trying with Tunnelbroker.net but it's not working
<demianb> usr13, done. Apperently the Administrator name is just a display name. The account name is admin, so I did: su - admin
<usr13> demianb: See my PM.
<LJSeinfeld> Having a rough time getting vino-server to run, stay running, run at startup (on Lubuntu Saucy)..   If I try to launch from command line, it says it can't open the display
<Seveas> JordanJ2: https://www.tunnelbroker.net/forums/index.php?&board=2.0 may be helpful for you
<LJSeinfeld> I can run x11vnc (on a different port)... but it doesn't play nicely with Apple Remote Desktop's vnc client... (which I use for most remote management)
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: are you trying to start it from a shell window inside the gui or from a real terminal (the ones you hit with ctrl+alt+f1)
<LJSeinfeld> from another machine via SSH
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: well, that explains :)
<LJSeinfeld> ??
<Seveas> try this: DISPLAY=:0.0 vino-server
<LJSeinfeld> ok -- brb
<ejcweb> I haven't turned my laptop running Ubuntu on for a while, and now it doesn't appear to be booting to the normal graphical desktop. All I get is a blank screen reading: 'Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS computername tty1' with a login prompt. When I login I get a normal command prompt. How can I get my desktop back?
<Seveas> ejcweb: does anything happen if you hit alt+F7?
<bekks> ejcweb: sudo service lightdm restart
<akaWolf> hello! please, help me... how can I delete device from /dev/mapper?
<Seveas> akaWolf: you shouldn't.
<Seveas> akaWolf: and even if you do (sudo rm ...) it'll come back at the next reboot.
<bekks> akaWolf: What are you actually trying to do?
<LJSeinfeld> Sevas - got a different error.. may know what it is.. trying to address that and then I'll report back (a few mins)
<LJSeinfeld> err Seveas
<ejcweb> Seveas: Yes, it switches to a different view with various services being started (each line ending with [ OK ]
<Seveas> ejcweb: is it continuing or does it seem to hang?
<ejcweb> Seveas: The last line looks a bit corrupted actually, reads:
<akaWolf> bekks: I try to get access to /dev/sde1, but I can't do that, becouse there is exist in /dev/mapper/sde1
<ejcweb> '* Checking battery state...      te plymouth is up-dispatcher        [ OK ]                              [ OK ]'
<bekks> akaWolf: What are you _really_ trying to do? Why do you need/want access to /dev/sde1?
<Seveas> ejcweb: hmm... Does the machine have a working network connection?
<akaWolf> bekks: I want to format /dev/sde1
<bekks> akaWolf: And how...?
<bekks> !details | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ejcweb> Seveas: Yes, it does. Although it doesn't know about my new WiFi network.
<akaWolf> bekks: mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n "boot" sde1
<LJSeinfeld> Seveas:  It gave me this error ... and then started working..
<LJSeinfeld> (vino-server:2237): EggSMClient-CRITICAL **: egg_sm_client_set_mode: assertion 'global_client == NULL || global_client_mode == EGG_SM_CLIENT_MODE_DISABLED' failed
<bekks> akaWolf: sudo mkfs ...
<Seveas> ejcweb: ok, in that case you can pastebin some things from the commandline, which will help in troubleshooting. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Seveas> ejcweb: and then ps auxf | pastebinit
<bekks> akaWolf: And it needs to be: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n "boot" /dev/sde1
<akaWolf> bekks: it's not that case
<akaWolf> bekks: I know about sudo.
<bekks> akaWolf: Not which case? You need to specify /dev/sde1 not just sde1.
<ejcweb> Seveas: I guess I won't be able to install pastebinit without being connected to my WiFi (unless I can set it up through the terminal)
<akaWolf> bekks: ok, so... it is a "sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n "boot" /dev/sde1"
<bekks> akaWolf: 0301 223559 < bekks> akaWolf: And it needs to be: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n "boot" /dev/sde1
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: well, you really should be copying the entire environment from a process inside the gui to make sure all things work. One way of doing that is with https://github.com/seveas/hacks/blob/master/stealenv.py
<akaWolf> bekks: it's not work!
<Seveas> ejcweb: oh, with working network connection I meant up and running :)
<akaWolf> bekks: mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sde1: Device or resource busy
<Seveas> ejcweb: did you configure it before? (as in: if the gui were up and running, would it connect automatically?)
<bekks> akaWolf: Then check why it is in use. "mount" should reveal it.
<ejcweb> Seveas: No, not to this network.
<akaWolf> bekks: it's not exist in "mount"
<Seveas> ejcweb: hmm, that's going to make this slightly trickier. Can you plug in a network cable temporarily?
<bekks> akaWolf: Then check using lsof or fuser.
<LJSeinfeld> Seveas: You kinda lost me there... (still learning... probably forever.. )
<ejcweb> Seveas: I'll work out the network connection and get back to you.
<akaWolf> bekks: it's just because there is exist /dev/mapper/sde1
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: learning forever is what we all do :D
<bekks> akaWolf: Thats not true.
<Seveas> ejcweb: k
<akaWolf> bekks: why?
<bekks> akaWolf: You need to know whats using /dev/sde1
<akaWolf> hm
<LJSeinfeld> lol -- well this one kinda went over my head... a lot of terminology in linux that doesn't always connect for me
<BorisTheAnimal> so if windows have .bat files, what do linux have that would basically do the same, .sh?
<akaWolf> bekks: sudo lsof /dev/sde1
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: things like DISPLAY=:0.0 set environment variables. This specific one tells the cpmmand which display to use. There are similar variables for the DBUS session bus address, gnome session management and more. When SSH'ing in, these will be set to different things than in the GUI, you can copy these environment variables from existing GUI processes to make things like starting vino-server from an ssh'ed shell work properly
<akaWolf> bekks: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<bekks> BorisTheAnimal: File extensions mean nothhing in linux.
<dhpiggott> akaWolf: what's the output of sudo dmsetup status?
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: and I needed to do this quite frequently, so I wrote that stealenv.py to automate it :)
<LJSeinfeld> if I add  --dislplay=:0.0 to the autostart command in lubuntu, will it likely start vino-server at boot?
<akaWolf> dhpiggott: $ sudo dmsetup status
<akaWolf> sde2: 0 15374205 linear
<akaWolf> sde1: 0 144522 linear
<LJSeinfeld> so -- you call the python script first?  Or are you calling it at boot / login?
<dhpiggott> akaWolf: i think linear means you have LVM of some sort setup
<niekonezinantis> Hey, i am trying to install Ubuntu alongside with windows. Windows in on SSD, and i have HDD for my data. So i decided to shrink HDD. Now i am not sure what device should i choose for boot loader? Should i select SSD?
<dhpiggott> i'm not an LVM expert though
<LJSeinfeld> also note -- that I'm just trying to start the vnc server via a ssh connection -- not trying to tunnel in or anything.  The machine is on my LAN
<bekks> akaWolf: Check sudo pvdisplay
<akaWolf> dhpiggott: ok, thx..
<juniour> hi to everybody back her after long time :)
<Seveas> LJSeinfeld: I call it like this: eval $(stealenv.py $(pidof nm-applet) --export); vinp-server
<akaWolf> bekks: sudo: pvdisplay: command not found
<juniour> akawolf u need to install pvdisplay it dosent come preinstalled
<bekks> akaWolf: Pastebin "lsb_release -a" please.
<dhpiggott> akaWolf: sudo pvs
<LJSeinfeld> gotcha - I think
<akaWolf> dhpiggott: sudo: pvs: command not found
<akaWolf> juniour: ok
<LJSeinfeld> my goal is to just get vino-server to load when the machine boots (and auto login in a default account)
<dhpiggott> ok, what juniour said
<akaWolf> omg!
<akaWolf> I have a http://pastebin.com/ blocked!!
<akaWolf> stupid country!
<juniour> lol
<Seveas> akaWolf: try dpaste.de
<juniour> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<akaWolf> juniour: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018542/
<LJSeinfeld> now that I look at it, It doesn't seem like anything in /home/ME/.config/autostart is actually auto-starting ... :/
<akaWolf> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018542/
<bekks> !ubuntu+1 | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<akaWolf> bekks: hm.. I think, it's a common thing...
<juniour> yep
<juniour> wt you was doing???
<juniour> be carefull with lvm
<akaWolf> juniour: it's not I, it's a script...
<akaWolf> juniour: for format a microsd card
<dhpiggott> seems a little odd for a microSD card to have an LVM volume on it!
<juniour> use
<juniour> fdisk -cu /dev/decive_name
<juniour> from there u can create partation formate create a partation from lvm etc
<bekks> juniour: It says it is in use already - so he needs to find out what is using it.
<bekks> Not forcibly destroying it.
<usuario> #buenosaires
<juniour> to check your usb device name sudo fdisk -l
<juniour> u need to umount it first
<bekks> juniour: It isnt mounted.
<dhpiggott> akaWolf: output of lsblk might be helpful
<juniour> umount /dev/device_name
<ejcweb> Seveas: Here's the pastebin output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018576/
<akaWolf> dhpiggott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018584/
<Uyllian> Hola
<Uyllian> Ayada.. como yo abro un canal?
<nc90> hi guys
<Uyllian> Como eu abro um canal
<Uyllian> mne ajudem
<akaWolf> Uyllian: english, please :)
<Uyllian> I dont speek englesh
<Uyllian> but
<juniour> u mst need to unmount before format
<Uyllian> one minut please
<bekks> !ar | Uyllian
<ubottu> Uyllian: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<akaWolf> juniour: it's already unmounted :)
<Uyllian> #ubuntu-ar
<juniour> k
<juniour> mkfs -t ext4 /dev/device_name
<juniour> akawolf done???
<dhpiggott> akaWolf: try sudo pvremove /dev/mapper/sde1
<akaWolf> juniour: /dev/sde is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<juniour> u have inserted your sdcard as in pastbin i am seeing ony one parttions
<akaWolf> dhpiggott: which packet is contain a pvremove?
<juniour> plz output sudo fdisk -l
<dhpiggott> akaWolf: i have to go, sorry
<akaWolf> juniour: dhanasekaran3 ok, thx.
<akaWolf> juniour: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018630/
<juniour> akawolf this is ur main partations
<juniour> have u inserted your sd card
<bekks> juniour: It obviously is inserted.
<bekks> akaWolf: Pastebin "mount" please.
<juniour> bekks then y ant i see other partation in fdiks -l ???
<akaWolf> juniour: it's not my main partitions :)
<juniour> like /dev/sda1
<juniour> etc??
<akaWolf> it's only necessary
<bekks> juniour: it is "you" and "partitions".
<akaWolf> I copy not all
<juniour> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<juniour> :)
<bekks> akaWolf: Pastebin "mount" please, and the entire output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<akaWolf> ok
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018651/
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7018654/
<juniour>  first delete all partatin on dev/sde
<juniour> and create again
<bekks> juniour: He cant. They are IN USE.
<juniour> wht using them???
<juniour> force umount them
<bekks> juniour: They are NOT mounted.
<bekks> juniour: Did you even take the time to look into the pastebins?
<akaWolf> it's LVM
<bekks> akaWolf: How do you know?
<juniour> if they are not mounted then who is using that
<bekks> juniour: Thats the question to be answered.
<juniour> try to remove and reinsert it
<juniour> its not lvm as i dident see in system column lvm
<akaWolf> bekks: because after "sudo dmsetup remove_all" it's work, but after making partition and maybe after kpartx it's exist in "dmsetup status" again. it's not expected...
<juniour> if this was lvm in system column you will get linux lvm
<akaWolf> lvm only works with sde
<akaWolf> I don't understand why
<bekks> akaWolf: It doesnt. You dont even have LM utilities installed.
<bekks> *LVM
<juniour>   bekks that what i am saying
<juniour> :)
<Guest75104> BlackBoxCoder, and twitter will buy google
<juniour> joke of the day :)
<akaWolf> bekks: but "dmsetup status"..
<bekks> akaWolf: dmsetup has nothing to do with LVM.
<akaWolf> bekks: hm... but what dmsetup actually DO?
<bekks> akaWolf: "man dmsetup" will tell you.
<akaWolf> bekks: it's after "kpartx". because of that.
<nc90> quit
<akaWolf> bekks: yeah, kpartx.
<ejcweb> Can someone tell me how to get back to the command line when I run a command that gives me a screen full of lines starting with '* Starting .....    [ OK ]'?
<ejcweb> The whole screen is blocked with this, and wonder if there's some keyboard shortcut to return me to the normal prompt.
<Jordan_U> ejcweb: What command did you run?
<Bashing-om> ejcweb: Have you tried key combo crl+c ???
<ejcweb> It was sudo service lightdm restart (I'm trying to get my laptop to boot into the GUI - for some reason it's not working)
<ejcweb> Jordan_U
<ejcweb> Bashing-om: Yes, Ctrl-C does nothing.
<Jordan_U> ejcweb: ctrl+alt+F1
<SchrodingersScat> ejcweb: look into 'screen'
<ejcweb> Jordan_U: Ctrl-Alt-F1 achieves nothing.
<ejcweb> SchrodingersScat: I'm aware of screen.
<Jordan_U> ejcweb: F2?
<awi29> MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE?
<Jordan_U> Does alt+sysrq+r generate any output?
<awi29> Hellllo?
<Jordan_U> awi29: Patience please.
<ejcweb> Jordan_U: No output. I can't see that anything I type does anything right now.
<awi29> WHat is happening
<awi29> why is everyone dead
<awi29> do people come here and go to sleep
<awi29> to make the user count bigger
<awi29> it is only 2 people talking and over 200 people in the chat
<awi29> why?
<Bashing-om> awi29: This is a support channel for ubuntu, do you require asistance ?
<awi29> Bashing-om how to use this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/asn1Decoding.1.html
<wafflejock> awi29: lots of us just leave this open in the background and check back here or there
<Jordan_U> ejcweb: Is your caps lock key blinking?
<awi29> wafflejock I am sure even if I ping all 200 of the people on this chat not more than 10 will reply
<Bashing-om> awi29: I will look, man pages are often cryptic, requires expeience sometimes to understand.
<Jordan_U> !ot | awi29
<ubottu> awi29: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<awi29> <Bashing-om>, thank you so much
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | ejcweb
<ubottu> ejcweb: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Bashing-om> awi29: "decodes DER data in ENCODED file," so what is the application ?
<Jordan_U> ejcweb: Note that you may also need to hold FN for PrintScreen to act as SysRQ.
<Seveas> ejcweb: apologies, I was afk for a while. Did you get any further?
<awi29> <Bashing-om>, I am trying to decode a P12 of DER file so that it outputs something similar to http://pastebin.com/GgFig6mY
<ejcweb> Seveas: No further unfortunately. I installed all available updates in case that made any difference, but it appears not.
<Seveas> ejcweb: ok, for some reason X is not running. Try to start it with /etc/init.d/ligthdm start
<Seveas> ejcweb: errors should then show up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> awi29: looking at your paste**g6mY .
<Seveas> awi29: openssl pkcs12 -in yourfile.p12 -noout -info
<ejcweb> Seveas: After running that command, I end up with my screen filled with '* Starting ... [ OK ]' messages.
<Seveas> ejcweb: ok, and does alt+f7 bring you gui?
<ejcweb> Seveas: It does nothing.
<awi29> Seveas, is there a way to do it on pem file?
<Seveas> ejcweb: ok, back to the console with alt+f1. pastebin that logfile please
<Seveas> awi29: openssl x509 -in yourfile.crt -noout -text
<ejcweb> Seveas: Alt+F1 does nothing. I've reached this point before, and been unable to run any commands after this point (had to reboot by power button)
<Seveas> ejcweb: o...k... that sounds like a driver (most likely the video driver) is crashing your kernel :/
<matt2000> Hi! Various utils on my Ubuntu 12.04 server cant fetch things via HTTPS. `npm` and  `docker pull` are examples. curl works fine, and HTTP urls work fine. Any ideas?
<Seveas> that's really annoyingly tricky to debug, even more so remotely
<ejcweb> Seveas: That could make sense, since the very last line I see on my screen seems corrupted: 'saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned      h is up        [ OK ]               [ OK ]'
<Seveas> ejcweb: would a reinstall be very annoying?
<staticwarp> Hi there, I have an old dell computer that i'm trying to run lubuntu on. it has a pentium 4 processor at 3ghz, a little over 512mb ram. i just successfully installed lubuntu using the 13.10 alternate installer. installation completed, i removed the disc, and rebooted. now i'm stuck on the splash screen. what should i try to troubleshoot the issue?
<awi29> Seveas, this doesn't work for my p12 file
<Seveas> awi29: what's the error/
<awi29> Seveas http://pastebin.com/6Uekczuz
<Seveas> staticwarp: use a computer from this century. 512MB is pushing it, even for lubuntu. Besides, that p4 is eating power like a madman, buying a new pc will be cheaper :)
<ejcweb> Seveas: Reinstalling would be fairly undesirable. In the worst case, I could do it - I presume that would keep my home directory around? (otherwise I could backup I guess since I do have terminal access).
<staticwarp> Seveas: that is a great suggestion, but not an option at this time. :P
<wafflejock> staticwarp: can you get to the terminal Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Seveas> ejcweb: it would not keep your homedirectory, a backup would be needed. Maybe try booting from a livecd first and see if that works. If it doesn't, your hardware is busted. If it does, a reinstall may be the simplest solution.
<ejcweb> Seveas: Ok, I'll have a play around with reinstalling video drivers first, and the try the LiveCD route if I can find one.
<Seveas> awi29: looks like you need to export from pkcs12 to pem first and then use the second command. the pkcs12 manpages tells you how
<staticwarp> wafflejock: i'm unable to get to the terminal, the computer is unresponsive to keystrokes.
<ejcweb> Thanks for you advice and suggestions Seveas!
<Seveas> ejcweb: good luck!
<Dextralus> Hello. A recent update has caused a black screen bug on my laptop. Would anyone be willing to help me out?
<wafflejock> staticwarp: not really sure what to tell yah, you can use right shift to get the GRUB menu to see if you can diagnose what's going on or use a liveCD but I'm not familiar with details of debugging the installation from a LiveCD
<wafflejock> ejcweb: you probably need to actually go with the DVD or a bootable USB setup since I think all of the actual CD installations are only the minimal discs
<staticwarp> wafflejock: thanks, someone here suggested on thursday that it may be a pae issue. will the command cat /proc/cpuinfo work in grub? i guess i should just try it lol
<wafflejock> staticwarp: yeah not sure about that, I have found a PAE compatible minimal CD out there though
<wafflejock> it may have been a slightly dated version like 12.04 though not sure
<wafflejock> I believe I was warned about it not being a PAE install when I tried with other ISOs though
<staticwarp> wafflejock: i'll give it a shot, thanks
<wafflejock> er rather I think it's all non-PAE (physical address extension if I recall correctly)
<YamakasY_> is webupd8team reliable ?
<wafflejock> staticwarp: np good luck
<wafflejock> YamakasY_: I believe so are you having a problem with it? (even so don't think it will be supported here since it's a PPA think you need to contact the maintainers)
<YamakasY_> wafflejock: no I need to puppetize oracle jdk... and they provide the debs
<Guest9198> hey
<SergeyServer> hhey guys
<Dextralus> I suppose I should volunteer a little more info. Ubuntu 12.04, ATI Radeon HD 5470, previously just fine but after update this morning getting a black screen after ubuntu log-in screen. Setting nomodeset did not work.
<SergeyServer> can someone help me runing application?
<SergeyServer> plz
<wafflejock> Dextralus: can you get to a terminal Ctrl+Alt+F1, to get back to X Ctrl+Alt+F7
<SergeyServer> seriously I spent like 5 hours to get it run
<SergeyServer> no effect
<SergeyServer> I need to run ghost++
<SergeyServer> and gcb
<SergeyServer> programms
<wafflejock> !details | SergeyServer
<ubottu> SergeyServer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dextralus> wafflejock: from the black screen?
<Dextralus> I will try that.
<wafflejock> Dextralus: oh you say after you login you get the black screen? so you do get the login screen... but yes from the black screen would still be interested if you can get to a terminal
<Dextralus> Yeah, I boot from Grub (windows dual boot), then get the purple loading screen with charming orange dots, then I hear the load sound and the screen is black. No cursor.
<SergeyServer> I have problem with <I cannot run programm called ghost++> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 version When I try to do open it <I cannot open> I get the following output: "cannot recognize file (similar to that text)" ANd it looks like I have no permissions almost to anything
<SergeyServer> I think someone just needs to connect to my pc
<SergeyServer> and see himself...
<SergeyServer> if that possible
<YamakasY_> wafflejock: get my issue ?
<wafflejock> YamakasY_: sorry can't make heads from tails out of that (don't know what it means to puppetize oracle jdk)
<YamakasY_> wafflejock: install it using puppet :D
<wafflejock> Dextralus: it sounds like something may have gotten borked with either your X config or your video drivers
<Dextralus> wafflejock: No terminal from black screen.
<wafflejock> Dextralus: oh
<wafflejock> Dextralus: hmm
<Seveas> SergeyServer: what did you try to run it and what was the exact output?
<Dextralus> Yeah, I've gathered from one of the help pages, but I don't know how to move on because I don't know how to peform any of the suggestions
<SergeyServer> I cannot explain this
<SergeyServer> sorry very much
<SergeyServer> but it is as I say I cant I just cant
<Seveas> SergeyServer: well, then we really can't help.
<SergeyServer> I have 2 programs I need to run here
<SergeyServer> they are for ubuntu
<SergeyServer> they are used on ubuntu
<Dextralus> wafflejock: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162087#162087
<SergeyServer> but to run them you need to configure them
<SergeyServer> or something like that
<SergeyServer> I did configure what it needed
<SergeyServer> but something is missing
<SergeyServer> and since im not very familiar with it, I dont know what to get or fix or whatever
<SergeyServer> ok
<SergeyServer> please teach me how to create and remove folders
<SergeyServer> I have no permission to do it...
<SergeyServer> and please not with using terminal mkdir
<Seveas> SergeyServer: the enter key is not punctuation. Ask questions on a single line.
<SergeyServer> Dear ubuntu support team or members, I have a question so please answer me: I cannot create folders or remove them, also I cannot copy or paste them to most of the directories I am at. So please tell me how can I allow myself to do it. Currently I have no permission in it, even while I am the owner of this PC and logged as in my own account.
<Seveas> SergeyServer: where are you trying to create directories? YOu really should only be doing so in your homedir.
<SergeyServer> in filesystem, why not? I actually don't know what I shall do to run my application and I got nobody to help me
<usr13> SergeyServer: In  your home directory, you will be able to create any folders and files you want.
<SergeyServer> yes, I have my hostbot there
<usr13> SergeyServer: "hostbot"?
<Seveas> usr13: that thing he's trying to get help with but refusing to say what he did...
<SergeyServer> yes, to host games on warcraft 3 battle.net and garena realms
<SergeyServer> that is a program I want to run, but I had never did on linux systems. There's an analog for windows but is outdated
<usr13> SergeyServer: Ok, well I don't know much about the games.  You'll have to ask someone else about that.  But, if you do it in user-space, you should be able to do everything you need to.
<SergeyServer> what do you mean "user-space" ?
<usr13> SergeyServer: What is your native language?
<SergeyServer> Ukrainian, but I understand russian too quite well
<usr13> !russian | SergeyServer
<ubottu> SergeyServer: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<trinque> hi, how secure is the encryption used by deja dup?
<trinque> what algorithm is used?
<SergeyServer> lol
<zaitzev> I have a small problem: My /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts are reflected to show a hostname, yet when I login via ssh, a different (an old one I had) is shown. What am I missing?
<Seveas> trinque: deja-dup uses duplicity, which in turn uses gnupg for encryption. So it's as safe as gnupg, which is considered pretty sage.
<usr13> zaitzev: Have you rebooted since changing it?
<zaitzev> usr13: several times
<Dextralus> What kind of problem can cause nomodeset to still leave me at a black screen after an update?
<usr13> zaitzev: hostname #What does it say?
<SergeyServer> russia is empty
<SergeyServer> and I cannot send messages there
<usr13> SergeyServer: Ok, sorry.  Just continue here.
<zaitzev> usr13: My /etc/hostname shows domainname, my /etc/hosts has a line like: 127.0.1.1 domainname.tld
<SergeyServer> can somebody try to connect my pc and try to run this application?
<usr13> zaitzev: Is that what you want it to say?
<Seveas> zaitzev: but what does the hostname command say?
<SergeyServer> is this even possible?
<zaitzev> usr13: To clarify, the above are examplified and not the ACTUAL names.
<zaitzev> usr13: but you get the idea.
<zaitzev> Seveas: it shows the old hostname I had.
<usr13> zaitzev: No I do not get the idea.  You will have to set the hostname yourself, edit /etc/hostname
<zaitzev> usr13: As I have done.
<Seveas> zaitzev: and what are the old and new hostname?
<usr13> sudo hostname your-new-name
<SergeyServer> actually I have no idea why I even ask here
<usr13> Seveas: He apparently doesn't want to tell us.
<SergeyServer> I got never helped since 2009 and my first time use ubuntu...
<usr13> SergeyServer: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<SergeyServer> 12.04 ubuntu 64bit
<zaitzev> usr13: rebooting now, let's see if my forgetting to do 'hostname name' was the snafu =)
<Seveas> SergeyServer: that's because you don't seem to want to be helped. We ask for more information so we can try to help, yet you refuse to provide it. So you get ignored instead of helped as now you're only a nuisance.
<usr13> zaitzev: No, it will come back to you as you see in the file /etc/hostname
<SergeyServer> why you refuse to logon onto my pc and see yourself?
<SergeyServer> some packages are missing and thats the problem, probably, or I need to run it in other way
<zaitzev> usr13: Yeah, and /etc/hostname contains the new I have set, e.g newname.com
<SergeyServer> but I got no idea how to do it
<usr13> zaitzev: Ok, that should do it.
<SergeyServer> and no friends or family
<zaitzev> usr13: that's the thing, it didn't.
<SergeyServer> I'm so lonely
<Seveas> zaitzev: so what are the old and new name?
<zaitzev> Seveas: Why is that relevant? oO
<usr13> zaitzev: Do you also see your new hostname across from 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts ?
<Seveas> zaitzev: because I'm guessin that "newname" is nothing more than "oldname.domain" and you think that should work.
<SergeyServer> I got guide how to make it to run
<Seveas> zaitzev: but since I don't like to guess, I ask for information :)
<SergeyServer> im just too newbie to linux
<usr13> zaitzev: As Seveas suggests, it is difficult to deal with hypothetical names
<usr13> zaitzev: ... it's too confusing ...
<usr13> zaitzev: He can tell you how to do it but with hypothetical names, it is too confusing.
<Seveas> usr13: with hypothetical names we can only give hypothetical solutions :-)
<usr13> zaitzev: Let's say you want to have hostname of blackjack
<zaitzev> Seveas & usr13: It has been changed now, I'm not quite sure what exactly did it, but it seems to be fixed.
<usr13> zaitzev: Ok. good....
<zaitzev> such a tiny, weird problem hehe
<zaitzev> thank you both anyway!
<usr13> NP
<Seveas> usr13: no blackjack, hold'em!
<zaitzev> craps is best
<usr13> contrite
<SergeyServer> g++ -Wall -O3 -I ../ -Wno-multichar -fPIC -c bsha1.cpp -o bsha1.o
<SergeyServer> make: g++: Command not found
<SergeyServer> make: *** [bsha1.o] Error 127
<SergeyServer> whats wrong?
<Seveas> SergeyServer: no we're getting somewhere, finally you're providing info!
<rww> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> you're missing g++, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> you're probably missing other things too, so just pastebin the next error
<SergeyServer> holy satan
<SergeyServer> huge error
<SergeyServer> and assembler messages
<Seveas> SergeyServer: that's not surprising, just pastebin it
<SergeyServer> g++  -Wall -O3 -I ../ -Wno-multichar -fPIC -shared -lgmp bsha1.o cdkeydecoder.o checkrevision.o decodekey.o file.o libinfo.o oldauth.o nls.o pe.o sha1.o stack.o -o libbncsutil.so
<usr13> !pastebin | SergeyServer
<SergeyServer> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgmp
<SergeyServer> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ubottu> SergeyServer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SergeyServer> ah sorry
<SergeyServer> will get pastebin sec
<tizzyman> Hello all
<Seveas> hello tizzyman, what can we help you with?
<tizzyman> Could someone possibly help me with aircraft? I just installed ubuntu
<usr13> SergeyServer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<SergeyServer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019093/
<tizzyman> °aircrack
<Seveas> !someone | tizzyman
<ubottu> tizzyman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tizzyman> Im not sure which drivers to get and how to actually install them
<Seveas> SergeyServer: that's no huge error :) you merely need to install libgmp-dev
<tizzyman> For my wifi adapter which is linksys600n v1
<tizzyman> It seems that the chipset is ralink
<Seveas> tizzyman: afaik you only need to install the aircrack-ng package
<SergeyServer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019102/ ok
<SergeyServer> this is huge one
<Dextralus> I am running ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop with ATI Radeon 5470. After an update this morning Ubuntu gives me a black screen after the loading screen. Using nomodeset still gives me the black screen. Would anyone be able to assist me with this?
<SergeyServer> E: Unable to locate package libgmpdev
<Seveas> SergeyServer: read my message again, you misspelled the name :)
<Seveas> SergeyServer: also, don't do shit like that in /usr/src, you need to do this in your homedir. Wipe it from /usr/src and start from scratch in your homedir, that'll solve the permission error.
<SergeyServer> ugrh
<SergeyServer> it will be too hard to do
<Seveas> well, do it anyway. This is wrong.
<SergeyServer> this is how guide tells me
<junknown> Is it common as a somewhat beginner linux user to be spending far more time downloading/configuring tools and downloading/configuring other tools in order to fix the other tools and thereby creating new problems that need new tools to be configured and fixed in an endless cycle rather than actually developing something cool?
<SergeyServer> www.codelain.com/wiki/index.php?title=Manual_installation_(Linux)
<Seveas> SergeyServer: then the guide is broken :)
<SergeyServer> no im sure its not
<Seveas> junknown: not quite. What are you trying to accomplish?
<SergeyServer> damn
<SergeyServer> if somebody could install it for me
<SergeyServer> T_T
<SergeyServer> I have already installed version
<usr13> SergeyServer: I think you should find a newer guide. (At the bottom of that page it says: "This page was last modified on 26 September 2010, at 13:01.")
<SergeyServer> but it doesn't want to run
<SergeyServer> there's no better
<junknown> seveas: Nothing in particular. It just seems that I can never ever get anything working quite right.
<SergeyServer> I got files of newer bot
<SergeyServer> it works on other guy server
<SergeyServer> and it will work on my, if it's properly setup
#ubuntu 2014-03-02
<usr13> SergeyServer: Did you install build-essential ?
<SergeyServer> yes
<SergeyServer> how can I move back directories
<SergeyServer> from dir/dir2/dir3/dirx to dir/
<usr13> SergeyServer: sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev  #Did you do that yet?
<SergeyServer> ofc I did
<c|oneman> how can you choose a different desktop environment on a headless server that I connect to with VNC? I think I'm using lightDM as the manager, I'd like to switch between KDE and gnome and unity, how should I go about this?
<SergeyServer> I installed that thingy that I needed
<SergeyServer> now I need to install other
<SergeyServer> and to do so, I need to get to other path
<c|oneman> As things are now It autoboots to unity, and if I logout I can't choose other options
<SergeyServer> cd /usr /src/ghost/stormlib/storlib/
<INR_Universe> c|oneman: Have you considered launching your X by command line?
<usr13> SergeyServer: Did you install libbz2-dev ?
<c|oneman> I have not
<c|oneman> I don't know now how, I think vncserver creates it for me if that makes sense?
<Dextralus> Could anyone give me a quick tutorial on how to implement this (http://askubuntu.com/a/363940) from recovery mode?
<SergeyServer> usr13 yes I did
<SergeyServer> usr13 no I didnt
<SergeyServer>  just tell me how to go back
<Seveas> Dextralus: all those commands should work in recovery mode
<Dextralus> Seveas: That is good to know; however, I have not used recovery mode before >.>
<INR_Universe> c|oneman: I don't think so. You connect to the X server, not create a X server on your own.
<SergeyServer> k plz see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019145/ what do I have to install now?
<Dextralus> I do not have the implied level of knowledge and comfort for the solution. Should I go to "failsafeX" and go to terminal from there?
<Seveas> SergeyServer: libbz2-dev
<Seveas> Dextralus: recovery mode is a boot option you can choose from the boot menu just before the ubuntu logo appears. It doesn't launch a gui, just a terminal
<SergeyServer> E: Invalid operation libbz2-dev
<Seveas> SergeyServer: you missed the word 'install' in the command :)
<SergeyServer> this linux :D
<SergeyServer> I love it
<INR_Universe> c|oneman: Even on a headless computer the X server should be started in order to allow VNC to work.
<SergeyServer> bnet.cpp:39:32: fatal error: boost/filesystem.hpp: No such file or directory
<SergeyServer> compilation terminated.
<Dextralus> trying to load in failsafeX says no screen found! How interesting
<Seveas> SergeyServer: libboost-filesystem-dev
<SergeyServer> full mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019160/
<SergeyServer> ok sec
<arch_rules> hehe
<SergeyServer> the more we do the bigger errors, lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019171/
<arch_rules> the arch way...hehe
<arch_rules> EVEN THOUGH i like kubuntu and xubuntu
<Seveas> !ot | arch_rules
<ubottu> arch_rules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> SergeyServer: ls -l |pastebinit
<arch_rules> sorry bout that
<arch_rules> xD
<SergeyServer> ls -l |pastebinit
<usr13> SergeyServer: You need to do this in /home/
<SergeyServer> what does that mean?
<arch_rules> i do like xubuntu and kubuntu. i did say.
<Seveas> SergeyServer: ok, you're out of luck, you need a specific version of boost and you'll need to ask the people who wrote the thing you're installing which one
<SergeyServer> boost?
<SergeyServer> boostrap?
<SergeyServer> like that thingy?
<Seveas> no, the library you just installed
<Seveas> there are a few incompatible versions, ask the developers of that thing you're installing which one you need
<SergeyServer> it requires libboost-dev, libboost-system-dev, libboost-thread-dev, libboost-filesystem-dev
<SergeyServer> do I install all them like sudo apt get
<usr13> SergeyServer: Start over and do it in a /home/user-name-here/directory.
<usr13> SergeyServer: Yes
<Seveas> I'm calling it quits, you're in far over your head and keep not listening.
<inder> sup guys
<usr13> Seveas: I don't blame you.
<inder> i switched to ubuntu after using linux mint for a year
<usr13> SergeyServer: We assume you'd installed all the dependencies first.
<inder> and im loving it :)
<usr13> inder: Welcome home :)
<mannnnny> I cant seem to play a dvd in vlc, I am fairly new to this and i tried following a tutorial, to no avail.
<inder> hahha thanks usr13 , this just seems like a more professional experience
<usr13> !dvd | mannnnny
<ubottu> mannnnny: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> inder: It is.
<SergeyServer> to be honest I got no idea what im doing know, in windows its all different
<inder> and i know people hate unity, but thats a big reason why i came here
<mannnnny> thank you a million-fold usr13
<SergeyServer> still error..........
<usr13> inder: Yea, unity is not bad.  It's pretty nice really.
<usr13> inder: But the Desktop Environment is a user preference.
<SergeyServer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019191/
<inder> yea
<SergeyServer> well I got idea
<inder> i started with 12.04, and i had too many issues so i went to mint
<inder> im on 13.10 now and it feels good
<usr13> SergeyServer: When you compile from source, do configure and make as user, only switch to admin for make install
<inder> saw this thread the other day about people giving other people crap about using ubuntu/mint for being too easy
<usr13> SergeyServer: And do it in your /home/dir
<usr13> SergeyServer: Start over,
<inder> and then this guy was like, "basically they want u to use gentoo or something where nothing works including your wifi coz that makes you hardcore haha"
<SergeyServer> I wont do anything in my home dir
<SergeyServer> I got found new guide
<SergeyServer> its in usr...
<usr13> SergeyServer: Then we will *not* help you.
<inder> lol
<SergeyServer> I dont know
<SergeyServer> how to make it
<SergeyServer> in user
<usr13> SergeyServer: Sorry....
<SergeyServer> sorry too but if you tell me how to do it
<SergeyServer> then I'll do it
<usr13> SergeyServer: Sorry....  but we tried to help you, but you refuse to do as we instructed.
<SergeyServer> sorry
<SergeyServer> tell me how to navigate to Home/WE-TrollBot
<usr13> SergeyServer: cd
<SergeyServer> I moved all there
<SergeyServer> tell me exact command plz
<SergeyServer> bash: cd: /home/we-trollbot/: No such file or directory
<usr13> tar xvf <file.name-here>
<usr13> cd
<SergeyServer> ?
<staticwarp> hello again guys, i just installed lubuntu 13.10 on my pentium 4 3ghz 512 mb ram pc. when i boot up, the spalsh screen appears and the little dots start doing their thing, then i get a message below the lubuntu logo: "the disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present." if i hit S to skip at the right time, lubuntu boots up and everything is fine, otherwise it freezes at the boot screen and i have to restart
<staticwarp> any suggestions or ideas for this? :)
<SergeyServer> what cd
<usr13> SergeyServer: What did you download, (Give me the file name).
<usr13> SergeyServer: Type   cd    hit Enter key.
<daftykins> staticwarp: on a system already lacking in RAM, using encryption too is not going to give you a good time
<usr13> SergeyServer: Where is the tarball you downloaded?  Is it in ~/Documents ?
<usr13> SergeyServer: Where is the tarball you downloaded?  Is it in ~/Download ?
<SergeyServer> I dont understand
<SergeyServer> I just want to die
<arch_rules> would lubuntu work on a pentium 3 t
<staticwarp> daftykins: ah, so i should have skipped the encryption bit during install. any way to disable it once lubuntu has booted? actually now the coputer has locked up. maybe this just isn't going to work :/
<usr13> SergeyServer: The file you downloaded.  Where is it?
<arch_rules> at 823 mhz and 256mb ram?
<SergeyServer> the problem is
<SergeyServer> I wanted to install already compiled version
<SergeyServer> not install, but to run
<usr13> SergeyServer: So install it.
<setra> hid, how can I set the .Xautority path in ubuntu, since the ssh user does not have create rights in ~
<usr13> setra: What?
<SergeyServer> how to delete ghost folder
<SergeyServer> in usr/src
<setra> usr13: i need to ssh in. but the user does not have rights in ~, only in ~/private
<SergeyServer> ?
<usr13> rm -rf ghost/
<usr13> setra: What user name are you ssh'ing in as?
<usr13> setra: And what exactly are you trying to do?
<SergeyServer> that command does nothing
<usr13> SergeyServer: pwd
<usr13> SergeyServer: (Where are you?)
<SergeyServer> in Ukraine?
<SergeyServer> at home?
<usr13> SergeyServer: What directory are you in, (on your computer)?
<usr13> SergeyServer: pwd
<SergeyServer> trollserv@trollserv-System-Product-Name:~$
<SergeyServer> in here
<SergeyServer> aye
<SergeyServer> done
<setra> I ssh into a server it works -> I'm in ~ of shelluser A. But the directory is owned by root. only the directory ~/private is owned by A and can do in there what he wants
<SergeyServer> how can I navigate to home/we-trollbot folder
<SergeyServer> in terminal???
<setra> now I try to ssh in with -X in -> therefore it tried to create .Xauthority but A can't since he doesen't have rights to create anything since it is owned by root. Either I can set XAuthority to be created in ~/private or ..
<setra> I make Xauthority create it regardless of rights...
<michael> Hello
<michael> I need some help with lightdm
<SergeyServer> OMG
<setra> I already tried to modify .profile and it works but only after I logged in
<SergeyServer> IT DOESNT WANT TO NAVIGATE IN
<SergeyServer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019250/ why???
<SunkSullen> Just bought Lenovo and want to run Win8.1 and also Ubuntu....WIth UEFI what is the best method as for using both OS's on one drive?
<Guest94566> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with lightdm, whenever Im at the login screen all I get is a black screen, however I can still login by just typing my password in and hitting enter
<Guest94566> is there a way to fix this?
<setra> SunkSullen, try Gummiboot
<c|oneman> INR_Universe: I had to change the ~/.vnc/xstartup file , which has a line "gnome-session ~Vsession=gnome-classic &" which needed to be changed to "startkde &"
<carlos_> hi
<carlos_> everyone!
<rannonga> hi carlos_
<setra> hi carlows
<SergeyServer> ei ei
<SergeyServer> plz tell me how to navigate there
<SergeyServer> it's all I need
<SergeyServer> to navigate to my bot folder
<carlos_> i have one question
<SunkSullen> setra: k I'll check it out thanks
<Danielc1234> how would I set ubuntu to default to UTF-8 unicode?
<rannonga> carlos_: just ask your question
<carlos_> it's possible the packettracer by cisco is incompatible with ubuntu 14:04?
<rannonga> carlos_: join #ubuntu+1
<carlos_> in this channel?
<rannonga> no
<carlos_> sorry
<setra> anybody on the .Xauthority problem?
<carlos_> i read no much , but packettracer needs ia32libs
<SergeyServer> ok you're tired of me and wont help anymore, right guys?
<carlos_> but when i install this packet i can't because the packet don't have candidate to install in ubuntu 14.04
<rannonga> SergeyServer: what happens when you try to go to it?
<SunkSullen> SO gummiboot is the standard for Ubuntu with UEFI now?
<SunkSullen> so I can still keep lame Windows 8
<setra> SunkSullen, Gummiboot is a possibility to boot uefi with anything... ubuntu, osx, windoof etc...
<SunkSullen> hmmm I wonder if buying another HD and using that only for Ubuntu would do the trick
<SunkSullen> setra: so its a boot loader just like Grub and Lilo?
<rannonga> b
<setra> SunkSullen, no it uses UEFI space and loads before... so Grub can be selected to be used
<setra> ok  guys can we discuss where to set the path for .Xauthority file when using ssh -X
<SunkSullen> setra: So its unopened box....I assume I setup win 8 and then I can set up Gumiboot?
<MrSmurfing> All my proxmox containers seem to have suddenly stopped being able to update, via apt-get or yum. Yet I can still ping archive.ubuntu.com etc from them. Any ideas? I did change the IPs on each container recently so it may be something to do with that.
<MrSmurfing> Wait, I think I know where it might be being blocked.
<gustavo> hey guys, can someone help me to write a script to compile and run my C code on gedit ?
<daftykins> that wouldn't count as ubuntu support, no
<freeroute> hi, so I'm probably doing something really stupid but, I'm trying to install a software package from backports (I'm on precise, 12.04 I think it is), but when I do aptitude show weechat/precise-backports I get the error : Unable to find an archive "precise-backports" for the package "weechat"
<freeroute> I do have precise backports in my sources.lst, but I'm not sure how I can install stuff from it
<Daekdroom> freeroute, there wasn't any backported weechat update for precise (or any other ubuntu version, for that matter)
<anonymous> hello
<freeroute> Daekdroom: oh, so that means there is no later version of weechat in any of the official PPA's other than 0.3.7-1 ?
<freeroute> (which seems to be the latest in 12.04)
<Daekdroom> freeroute, the development version of Ubuntu has 0.4.2, for an example. There might be a PPA (unofficial or official, idk) for a newer version for precise
<freeroute> Daekdroom: thanks, I guess I'll just wait for 14.04 to come out then :)
<Daekdroom> freeroute, I found this weechat PPA, btw https://launchpad.net/~nesthib/+archive/weechat-stable
<Daekdroom> But then there's this warning:
<Daekdroom> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<freeroute> indeed, I think waiting for 14.04 will save me a lot of headache
<nesthib> freeroute: my weechat ppa is officially supported by weechat, it comes in two flavors stable (long-term) or regular for the latest git
<LinuxPC> Hello, I am just a few weeks away from taking my Certification exam on all Windows, MAC and Linux OS'es. Anyone know where I can get some extra study material for Linux exams?
<nesthib> packages in ubuntu's repositories are quite old and weechat development it too fast for ubuntu to catch up
<freeroute> nesthib: oh nice to see a PPA maintainer here :)
<freeroute> does it require a lot of effort to compile weechat btw?
<nesthib> no, you can even setup your own ppa
<freeroute> also, if I choose the latest git version, would I also receive the security updates?
<nesthib> I update weechat PPA for every commit of the git
<Corvette> Isn't Ubuntu so secure that if you should decide never ever to update it you'll still be fine?
<nesthib> and I update weechat-stable PPA for each major version + security updates in case of vulnerability
<freeroute> Corvette: I would definitely recommend updating, as updates carry security updates with them
<Daekdroom> Corvette, nope, but that isn't recommended for any OS either.
<nesthib> so yes, the git PPA is definitely the most up to date (updates and bug fix almost every day)
<AOssi> ok so i need to install java but every time i google it i get so many ways that just seem too conflicting with the others. what is the correct terminal code to get java
<Corvette> freeroute I have always been an avid updater but lately I find that updating only makes things not work
<attrapereves> I am having a problem where my network connection seems to die. When I try to ping a site, nothing happens. Running ifconfig shows an IP address. It always happens when running torrents.
<freeroute> hmm, Corvette, you bring a valid point. nesthib, did you experience breakage with the weechat git version?
<freeroute> (because of frequent updates) ?
<Dextralus> Hello, would anyone be willing to help me diagnose a problem with my wireless connectivity?
<Dextralus> Solved the black screen but now I have a different issue entirely.
<freeroute> attrapereves: is it wifi? if so, try on wired network and see if you have the same issue.
<Corvette> For instance I know that when I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my machine everything worked flawlessly. And then as time went on and I did more and more updates, progressively less things worked
<attrapereves> freeroute, nope, wired.
<nesthib> no freeroute, the git version is very stable, the dev publishes only tested code
<attrapereves> freeroute, I've tried unplugging and replugging the ethernet cable to no avail.
<Corvette> So I speculate that my computing experience would be better if I just turned off the update checker
<Dextralus> er, nevermind. most basic problem of all. wrong password
<nesthib> I can't say I will never happen, but I'm using the git version on a daily basis with tons of functionalities and I have no issue
<nesthib> Corvette: if you initially have a problem, maybe updates are not the solution, and you still need to fix something else ;)
<freeroute> Corvette: I too have experienced the breakages, but they are all limited to Chromium release mostly (I also have 12.04). Although I'm running Elementary OS, not sure if that puts me in a different position though.
<nesthib> updates are not magically fixing problems
<Corvette> nesthib that's not what I'm saying. I'm saying if initially you have no problems, then why update when you run the risk of creating problems
<Corvette> don't fix what's not broken
<nesthib> to have new functionnalities? to fix vulnerabilities? to fix bugs you were not aware of?
<Corvette> Yes we would all love to have the latest functionalities and less vulnerabilities but I feel that in our ambitions for such relatively menial things we often sacrifice real, important features
<nesthib> otherwise I agree, it's not always needed to use the bleeding edge version of every software ;)
<MrsDalloway> Hello
<MrsDalloway> I'd like to know which player is the one you would recommend for someone totally new to ubuntu
<Bending_Spoons> hi everyone
<Corvette> MrsDalloway I recommend Banshee it is very akin to iTunes
<MrsDalloway> Thank you :)
<Bending_Spoons> Is anyone in here on the security team?
<Corvette> yes
<nesthib> MrsDalloway: if you want a GUI, I like Clementine
<MrsDalloway> Thanks again I'm trying for the second time I appreciate the answers I'll google both
<nesthib> actually, it really depends on what you need something simple of more powerful ;)
<mint12> tried to upgrade ubuntu studio from 13.04 to 13.10 but know I am froze at start up
<sudormrf> hey guys!  is there a quick and easy way for me to block a bunch of spammer IP addresses?
<mint12> any ideas on how to resolve this?
<freeroute> nesthib: I just installed your PPA, I'll brb with the latest weechat version :)
<freeroute> any idea how to re-connect to the channels I was already in btw?
<nesthib> freeroute: you don't have to quit weechat for the upgrade
<freeroute> oh
<nesthib> you can update the packages, and then, from weechat do /upgrade
<freeroute> wow nice
<nesthib> to save the list → /layout save
<freeroute> awesome :D
<nesthib> freeroute: I was about to say that it will close the SSL connexion though ;)
<freeroute> lol no worries, I just reconnected to port 7000 automatically
<nesthib> if you have more questions, I recommend joining #weechat
<freeroute> already there :p
<freeroute> and now it's time to download some cool plugins
<nesthib> also have a look at the changelog, there's a huge number of changes since your old version ;)
<antinious> I have made my first install on an amazon ec2 server of ubuntu 13.10. I have installed apache2 php mysql owncloud ecc and i have also installed and configured modsecurity. After the installation of modsecurity i get Forbidden even on port 80 apache
<antinious> is there anything i should do?
<pooya> any idea about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1906674
<pooya> running Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS and seems like unatteneded-updates is not really running periodically
<pooya> also reported here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/263692/unattended-upgrades-not-running-etc-cron-daily-apt-missing
<menturi> Hello. I can run `python` and `python3` in terminal to start two different versions of python. Is there a way to check if I have other versions installed (or a list of them maybe?)?
<sudormrf> hey guys, what is the best spam/blacklisted ip blocker? it looks like it was moblock, but that is no longer developed and then that became pgl, but it looks like that is defunct
<miks> anyone know how to get sublime text to run on an arm processor
<miks> running ubuntu unity
<digerati_> kudos for getting unity to even run on arm
<digerati_> i didnt know that was even possible
<BillyZane> i got a problem with my internet. i don't know if it's ubuntu, but i my internet connection appears to disconnect for 3-5 seconds every minute or so
<digerati_> BillyZane: can you ping a target for 5 minutes and record the output to pastbin?
<BillyZane> how do i do that?
<BillyZane> is there a way to keep pinging something with a program?
<digerati_> in terminal, type ping <address>
<miks> yes,, on a chromebook.. you can runuity
<miks> older version though,.. 12
<BillyZane> hmm
<digerati_> miks: you're on a chromebook?
<BillyZane> what address should i pick
<digerati_> BillyZane: iirc yahoo replies to ICMP
<miks> yes
<digerati_> miks: jealous
<BillyZane> ok it's pinging
<digerati_> BillyZane: are you getting replies?
<BillyZane> ok i recorded the lag spike
<BillyZane> i caught 2 even
<digerati_> pastebin the output and link it here
<BillyZane> http://pastebin.com/A3pJf8Sd
<digerati_> yeah anything 500+ is bad
<BillyZane> i got over 5000
<digerati_> i noticed
<UBUNTUMAN6> hi guys i just got ubuntu
<BillyZane> it's fine, it's fine... then suddenly. crazy ping
<UBUNTUMAN6> i was wondering if someone could help with aircrack
<digerati_> welcome to the darkside UBUNTUMAN6 :)
<UBUNTUMAN6> i was here earlier but got disconnected :D
<miks> sounds like a server error,. timeout..
<UBUNTUMAN6> im using a linksys600n v1 adapter
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: you should grab backtrak instead of ubunut for wireless pentesting
<digerati_> it comes already setup "out of the box"
<UBUNTUMAN6> and im not sure what drivers to get, apparently its got a ralink chipset
<digerati_> run it from USB or something
<digerati_> if you're new to linux, patching drivers is going to be a pain
<digerati_> just grab the distro thats made for what you're doing
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati: ubunut?
<UBUNTUMAN6> oh you mean the distro backtrack?
<digerati_> correct
<UBUNTUMAN6> i mean aircrack seems pretty simple tho :/
<digerati_> i patched my drivers way back when
<digerati_> i was new too
<UBUNTUMAN6> ive gotten pretty far, just unsure what to do
<Bending_Spoons> Is anyone on Canonical's security team here?
<UBUNTUMAN6> what drivers should i get
<UBUNTUMAN6> plus i couldnt find backtrak
<UBUNTUMAN6> its officially closed or whatnot
<nesthib> BackTrack is no longer supported, it's Kali Linuw now ;)
<nesthib> *x
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: this is what i followed to get my drivers to work with the card i had
<digerati_> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<BillyZane> digerati_, do you have any recommendations as to what i should do?
<digerati_> BillyZane: are you getting the same results from other machines on the network?
<UBUNTUMAN6> yea i read that and found it kinda confusing :/
<UBUNTUMAN6> how do i message you directly like that?
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: hence why i suggested just using backtrak
<BillyZane> digerati_, i have only 1 real computer, my other devices are an ipad and android phone. i experience lag on them too. i was thinking i could try doing the ping test on the android phone
<UBUNTUMAN6> isnt there simply a compatibility list there though
<UBUNTUMAN6> that would have backtrack
<BillyZane> digerati_, when i'm at school, i don't experience as much lag as i do at home
<digerati_> BillyZane: speedtests also
<digerati_> BillyZane: latest firmware on all network equipment, power cycling home routers, ect
<xjkx> Just started using Software Center, I call from command line (openbox, ubuntu 13.10/64 bits), but it says I dont have permission to install things, cant I click anywhere there so it asks my password ? Or I really have to run as sudo ?
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, my chipset is raliink i believe
<digerati_> xjkx: apt-get?
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: follow the instructions on patching
<xjkx> digerati_: no, its the graphical, type software-center on terminal
<digerati_> xjkx: it prompts for password when you attempt to install software
<digerati_> just like the terminal would if you apt-get install'ed something
<xjkx> digerati_: so mine must be broken its not asking
<digerati_> xjkx: anything under the "progress" tab?
<digerati_> er
<digerati_> "history"
<sudormrf> hmm
<BillyZane> digerati_, good idea
<sudormrf> so looks like pgl it is
<digerati_> BillyZane: you're tracing it down to the source
<digerati_> BillyZane: starting with clients
<xjkx> digerati_: No, I get this window with this warning, "org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.82'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<digerati_> xjkx: whoa guy
<digerati_> thats a bit over my head :)
<digerati_> maybe kill all apt processes?
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_WUSB600N_v1
<BillyZane> digerati, i recently updated my computer. if my network card is on-board, do i still need a new firmware?
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, thats the adapter
<digerati_> one might be bugged up and not letting the software cetner take lock
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: cool
<UBUNTUMAN6> anyone here familiar with aircrack?
<digerati_> BillyZane: Check your restricted drivers list
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, seems to be  RT2870, right?
<xjkx> digerati_: I'll just try rebooting already lets see brb
<digerati_> BillyZane: for instance my ATI graphics driver was in there
<Bending_Spoons> does anyone in here know whether Canonical runs new Ubuntu Touch app submissions to the Ubuntu Software Center through static and dynamic code analysis before approving each app?
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: i dunno, check that list
<UBUNTUMAN6> it says
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, The entire rt2x00 family: rt2400pci, rt2500pci, rt2500usb, rt2800pci and rt2800usb can inject and monitor. Including PCI and USB chips on b/g/n.
<digerati_> then it looks like you dont have to patch
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, what do you mean dont have to patch?
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: i have a very old article on getting aircrack running, at the end i run a monitor/injection test on the card
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: http://timashley.me/node/132
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, meaning dont need to download drivers?
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, s of kernels >= 2.6.26 there are mac80211 based drivers which should give better support for almost all Ralink chipsets.
<digerati_> check your kernel
<digerati_> its just letting you know it will work better with the mac driver in that kernel
<digerati_> testing out a new irc client on linux (smuxi) and it auto joined me here
<digerati_> hahaha
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, ahh i see
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, so youre saying i dont need drivers?
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: not when running that specific kernel with the mac80211 drivers
<digerati_> i mean it should work in whatever you're running
<digerati_> try it
<Akayllin> does anyone here have experience with FreeNAS?
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, yea im having trouble running aircrack
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, dont fully understand terminal yet
<digerati_> Akayllin: just recently set up ownCloud on my debian server
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: thats the best part :)
<vanishing> !anyone | Akayllin
<ubottu> Akayllin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Akayllin> im using unetbootin to create a bootable usb but keep getting corrupt or invalid kernel when booting it. the sh256 checksum is good
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: google up some terminal cheat sheets
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, lol, ive been doing that the whole day
<digerati_> Akayllin: i use the same and havent had any issues
<digerati_> Akayllin: i also use Yumi usb boot installer on windows to do the same
<digerati_> Akayllin: actually Yumi released a linux version with 2.0
<Akayllin> cant use the windows machine. it has no internet
<xjkx> digerati_: didnt work rebooting but I found out on google I need this on startup (gnome users probably dont need because it comes to already do it, I use openbox) /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 thanks anyway
<Akayllin> and no blank cds to test either.
<digerati_> Akayllin: Grab Yumi, it does the exact same as unetbootin
<digerati_> maybe it will have better luck
<digerati_> Akayllin: i also suggest firing up gparted and getting a new partition table created
<UBUNTUMAN6> anybody been using aircrack lately?
<digerati_> nice format while you're at it
<SecretFire> i need some help if anyone is willing, I have Kubuntu 13.10 and my sound is not working, I have tried changing the settings and have been unsuccessful
<digerati_> SecretFire: im not very good with troubleshooting that, but maybe googling about testing alsa and/or pulse audio on ubuntu would be a good start
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, how do i figure out whether my adapter is wlan0 or wlan1
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, is there like a device manager
<Akayllin> downloading universal usb installer
<Akayllin> i dont need multiboot
<SecretFire> is there a way that I can change distro's without loosing my current partition setup?
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: ifconfig and iwconfig from terminal
<digerati_> SecretFire: you can try some out if they have a live-cd
<digerati_> SecretFire: either burn the iso to a blank CD or load them up on a USB thumb drive
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, doesnt tell me the difference
<SecretFire> ok thanks
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: maybe under lshw
<UBUNTUMAN6> ?
<digerati_> "logical name: wlan0"
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, well its a
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, its a adapter card
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, and its a laptop so theres 2
<digerati_> yeah thats fine
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, im trying to be sure which one it is
<digerati_> because you're telling airmon which interface to put into monitor mode
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, cant find where it says
<digerati_> its in lshw, im looking at mine
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, and i want the right one in monitor mode.
<digerati_> there's probably an easier way, i dont know
<UBUNTUMAN6> lshw?
<digerati_> yes
<digerati_> "logical name: wlan0"
<UBUNTUMAN6> whats that
<UBUNTUMAN6> ohhh
<digerati_> open a terminal, type lshw
<UBUNTUMAN6> command
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, cant find
<basketball> hey in windows you can do a screen saver how do i do thagt in ubuntu
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, is there somewhere it matches them with hardware address?
<digerati_> basketball: under Apperance
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, which im guessing is MAC
<legrandin> hey guys, anyone know how to get 256 vim colorschemes working in gnome terminal?
<Nothing_Much> Hi I have an Ubuntu 12.04 server and would like to know how to actually get the VPS's server up and running with the latest kernel in 12.04.
<basketball> when i turn on my laptop it loads then it is a grey screen and i have to type on keyboard then it lets me login
<cfhowlett> !server|Nothing_Much,
<ubottu> Nothing_Much,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<digerati_> basketball: sounds like you may need graphics drivers
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: lshw -class network
<digerati_> was a 10 second google answer, just sayin
<UBUNTUMAN6> i was googling it meanwhile lol
<digerati_> well we both learned something today
<UBUNTUMAN6> lol
<Nothing_Much> cfhowlett: I know, but I'm using the 10.04 kernel and I'd like to upgrade it to the latest, or earliest kernel for 12.04
<digerati_> i was in the right direction
<digerati_> just didnt know about the class flags
<UBUNTUMAN6> cool
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati_, logically it would most likely be wlan1 anyway right since its the 2nd one, through usb?
<basketball> digerati_,  how
<digerati_> UBUNTUMAN6: yeah thats usually what happens
<digerati_> digerati_: "Additional Drivers" app
<digerati_> er basketball ^
<digerati_> hahaha
<slackerman> hey guys,  trying to setup a cronjob   where is the cap command binary located?
<digerati_> slackerman: binaries are usually located in /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<Nothing_Much> Hi I have an Ubuntu 12.04 server and would like to know how to actually get the VPS's server up and running with the latest kernel in 12.04. I recently just upgraded from 10.04 and would want to use a more recent kernel.
<digerati_> Nothing_Much: doesnt the kernel upgrade when you upgrade the dist?
<slackerman> digerati_: My mistake, cap is a ruby gem.,.... hrm how do I run that any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<digerati_> slackerman: when im confused i find the file with "find . / -name 'cap'"
<digerati_> slackerman: hahaha
<slackerman> lol
<Nothing_Much> Sorry, I forgot to post it in ubuntu-server
<slackerman> digerati: yeah i just realized i'm a turd hahaha
<basketball> digerati_,  i dont have additional driuvers aoo
<digerati_> basketball: can you run glxgears?
<basketball> nope
<basketball> he program 'glxgears' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<basketball> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<digerati_> grab mesa-utils
<basketball> then what
<basketball> digerati_,
<digerati_> then check glxgears
<digerati_> i have a feeling you cant support 3d graphics, and thats why you're getting grey screensavers
<digerati_> maybe try others that are not so advanced?
<basketball> digerati_,  it worked
<digerati_> ok then you verified you can display 3d graphics
<digerati_> which screensaver are you using?
<basketball> idk
<digerati_> ha!
<basketball> how do i find out
<basketball> digerati_,  how do i find out
<basketball> digerati_,
<Cont3k> basketball
<basketball> yes Cont3k
<Cont3k> nothing, wrong manip :S
<digerati_> basketball: follow this http://goo.gl/13YjxL
<digerati_> it looks like there are no built in screensavers in ubuntu now
<digerati_> you have to grab them via package manager
<basketball> digerati_,  i am installing additional drivers app should i cancel it
<digerati_> you said you didnt have any
<digerati_> let it finish, it will be a better experience
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am trying to use xfce4-power-manager in order to dim the screen when it is inactive for 20 seconds, yet when I leave my computer to idle it does not dim the screen and keeps it blaring on full brightness, I was wondering if there is anything i can do to diagnose this issue, I have already posted on the forums and followed all instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549&p=1294332
<Psil0Cybin> 0) thought maybe someone here can point me in the right direction please :D
<basketball> digerati_,  from the software centre i am installing it
<digerati_> basketball: ok
<basketball> digerati_,  what does blank after mean
<digerati_> what?
<basketball> in xsaver
<xxx__> exit
<basketball> it wants a time for for blank after
<digerati_> meaning the screen is off
<digerati_> i dont know man, just freaking try it
<digerati_> live a little
<UBUNTUMAN6> digerati left ):
<UBUNTUMAN6> crap
<UBUNTUMAN6> anybody kno wwhy im getting
<UBUNTUMAN6> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<UBUNTUMAN6>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Device or resource busy.
<UBUNTUMAN6> anybody?
<UBUNTUMAN6> why so quiet folks
<cfhowlett> !patience|UBUNTUMAN6,
<ubottu> UBUNTUMAN6,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<UBUNTUMAN6> basketball, you know about aircrack?
<cfhowlett> !ot|UBUNTUMAN6,
<ubottu> UBUNTUMAN6,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> aircrack is not supported here
<UBUNTUMAN6> cfhowlett, why?
<cfhowlett> UBUNTUMAN6, because this is ubuntu.
<UBUNTUMAN6> what happened to digerati ):
<cfhowlett> !aircrack
<cfhowlett> !backtrack
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<UBUNTUMAN6> cfhowlett, aircrack invite only ):
<UBUNTUMAN6> cant talk on backtrack linux
<cfhowlett> UBUNTUMAN6, not our topic, not our issue.  please stick to ubuntu topics in this channel
<UBUNTUMAN6> k
<basketball> i have a movie dvd i put it in the dvd slot but my laptop doesnt reconize it
<cfhowlett> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jak2000> v
<jak2000> wich package recommend me install ofr send email? wich MTA? a easy to configure, thanks
<basketball> cfhowlett,  i did that and when i go to the step about regian set i  did and i got error regionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drivesERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"!Please ensure there is a readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<cfhowlett> basketball, I can't advise beyond the suggestion above.  sorry.
<UBUNTUMAN6> root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig wlan channel 2
<UBUNTUMAN6> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<UBUNTUMAN6>     SET failed on device wlan ; No such device.
<UBUNTUMAN6> anybody know the reason?
<UBUNTUMAN6> sorry wrong error
<UBUNTUMAN6> root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig wlan1 channel 2
<UBUNTUMAN6> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<UBUNTUMAN6>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Device or resource busy.
<basketball> how do i mount cd drive in terminal
<basketball> cfhowlett,
<basketball> how do i mount cd drive in terminal
<cfhowlett> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<UBUNTUMAN6> cfhowlett, any clues on why i cant change the channel?
<cfhowlett> UBUNTUMAN6, ???? the command is /join #channelname
<basketball> mount: special device /dev/dvdrom does not exist
<UBUNTUMAN6> cfhowlett, no haha, on my wlan1 device
<UBUNTUMAN6> cfhowlett, the code i pasted above
<UBUNTUMAN6> cfhowlett, told me the device was busy
<cfhowlett> UBUNTUMAN6, ah.  sorry.  over my head.
<basketball> cfhowlett,  my fstab file is empty
<basketball> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<basketball> that doesnt help
<Raccoon1400> ever since I upgraded to the lastest release, I get a message on startup, a dialog box that says "program problem detected"
<Raccoon1400> how can I find out what it wants?
<basketball> bazhang,  how do i fix my fstab file it is empty
<UBUNTUMAN6> sad ):
<sross_> basketball, are you sure you're looking at /etc/fstab ?  unlikely that you do not have one
<basketball> sross_,  i have a fstap file it is just empty
<basketball> sross_,  geany fstab  shows blank
<UBUNTUMAN6> sadface
<sross_> UBUNTUMAN6, if you type lspci can you see the CD-ROM drive listed?
<sross_> sorry meant that for basketball
<UBUNTUMAN6> sross_, lol
<UBUNTUMAN6> sross_, help me with my problem too!
<basketball> sross_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019837/
<sross_> UBUNTUMAN6, you might want to try 'iwconfig wlan1 down', then 'iwconfig wlan1 mode managed', then 'iwconfig wlan1 up', then try changing the channel again
<UBUNTUMAN6> sross_, thanks :D
<UBUNTUMAN6> sross_, do you happen to have any experience with aircrack?
<sross_> UBUNTUMAN6, sorry no, sounds interesting though :)
<basketball> sross_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7019837/
<staticwarp> Beldar: so i figured out the reason i couldn't get lubuntu to install the other night. it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572868. i had to replace quiet splash with i915.modeset=1. i'm still not sure if the os is stable, since i sometimes have problems booting and freezing when it's running, but it's installed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572868 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lucid Live CD/USB freezes shortly after start" [Medium,Expired]
<sross_> basketball, is the CD-ROM internal or external?  if external, is it connected via USB?
<basketball> sross_,  built in
<ScyllaBus> I was unable to get any help from #linuxmint but since linuxmint was based off of ubuntu perhaps there may be an answer here. For some reason when I click on 'Driver Manager', my system completely slows down to the point where it's almost frozen. I'm forced to force restart my computer. This also happens when I tried to install an AMD graphics driver from the official website (installer just slows down my PC).
<ScyllaBus> Does anyone know what might cause this slowdown?
<cfhowlett> ScyllaBus, sorry but mint is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jude> hi i just received a used iphone5, is there a way to reset/upgrade/jailbreak it from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> jude, best you ask about that in an apple jailbreak channel/forum
<basketball> sross_,  what do i do
<ScyllaBus> Well is there something that might cause it to happen in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ScyllaBus, you're not running ubuntu.  mint is not ubuntu.  ask mint.
<dos000> how do i stop the initial graphic login screen on ubuntu 13.10. ? i have ssh access i dont need it
<jude> cfhowlett: well removing jailbreaking from that list, what are my options?
<cfhowlett> !iphone|jude,
<ubottu> jude,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jude> cfhowlett: thanks
<sross_> basketball, is there a manufacturer name printed on the CD-ROM?
<basketball> my laptop is an hp
<staticwarp> Beldar: just wanted to give you an update and say thanks for the help the other day, you and bashing-1m helped me to eliminate a lot of possible issues. see you round the chat :)
<basketball> my laptop is an hp sross_
<JordanJ2> Is their a precompiled openvpn server package?
<Beldar> staticwarp, Glad your better off. ;)
<sross_> basketball, can you give me the model number?
<basketball> hp pavilion dv6000
<staticwarp> Beldar: once i finally got lubuntu installed with the alternate installer i found that it was a bit too much for this old system so i actually installed another ubuntu flavor called zorin. it's been a strange, torturous sort of fun trying to sort out the issues and get things running properly XD thank god for the internet
<Beldar> staticwarp, Research works, in whatever form.
<Bashing-om> staticwarp: Hey, glad to be of some small assistance. I will look at the bug report !
<staticwarp> Bashing-om: hey thanks again! i figured out that it wasn't a pae issue. i finally managed to get lubuntu installed  with the alternate installer and a wired connection. once i did that i was able to start figuring out the boot problems. :)
<crazybotsmoker> how do i remove a network mount from a cmd line
<crazybotsmoker> specificaly a cfis share
<sross_> crazybotsmoker, you can just do 'sudo umount' and specify the directory where it's mounted
<basketball> sross_,  sis you get the model #
<sross_> basketball, it looks like the device is not being recognized at all. should show up in lspci but it's not for some reason.  thinking...
<crazybotsmoker> im in the recovery console
<Platz> I have chromium installed in a non-standard directory... any idea how to get it to load libflashplayer.so correctly?
<basketball> sross_,  my fstab file is completly empty
<crazybotsmoker> cause this mount is stoping it from booting
<sross_> crazybotsmoker, ah ok you can edit your /etc/fstab and comment out the line for that mount
<Bashing-om> staticwarp: That is what is called planting feet solid on firm ground, and PUSH !
<basketball> ! no fstab'
<crazybotsmoker> sross thanks
<sross_> basketball, if you do 'ls /dev/sr*' does it say "No such file or directory"?
<sross_> crazybotsmoker, np!
<basketball> sross_,  /dev/sr0
<staticwarp> Bashing-om: hehe yes! i came close to quitting, tried so many different isos that i actually ran out of CDs, but i was determined to get it working. i just kept thinking of arnold and didn't give up
<crazybotsmoker> error writing file system : read only
<crazybotsmoker> fstab
<crazybotsmoker> from recovery console
<sross_> basketball, is there a particular directory you want to mount it to?  like maybe /media/cdrom?
<basketball> sross_,  i just want my fstab file fixed and i want to watch my movies and listen to my cds
<Bashing-om> staticwarp: Yeah, once ya get a CLI active, all things become possible. But gotta talk to the operating system to find out .
<sross_> crazybotsmoker, try 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<sross_> then try editing /etc/fstab again
<basil> Hi
<basil> I can't connect to the Internet on my new Ubuntu 12.04 installaion. Any chnace of some advice please?
<Bashing-om> basil: Hardwire or WIFI connection ?
<basil> Cat5 - I have some info here - http://pastebin.com/8d6egUY2
<basketballl> sross_,  what do i do
<staticwarp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<staticwarp> whoops :/
<Bashing-om> basil: looking at your past gUY2.
<basil> thank you
<basil> I'm a bit on the noob side
<cyphase> anyone know of a way to check how many windows a process has open?
<basketballl> when i run geany fstab Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.
<basketballl> This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit.
<Bashing-om> basil: What release are you running ( the config files differ !).
<sross_> basketball, ok your device is recognized. do you have a dvd in the tray right now?  should be able to play a movie without mounting it
<basil> 12.04 - need more info? server 32bit
<Diplomatico> Hello, please help me repair the boot of a pen drive with lubuntu...
<basketballl> sross_,  mount: mount point /media/cdrom/ does not exist
<sross_> basketball, what were you doing when you got that message?
<Bashing-om> basil: Ya got to have  a working /etc/network/interfacea config file 12,04 -> 1st line: auto lo - 2nd line: iface lo inet loopback .
<basketballl> omfg how do i watch a dvd using vlc
<basil> so how would I repair that?
<basketballl> omfg how do i watch a dvd using vlc sross_
<sross_> basketball, do you have vlc running now?
<basketballl> yes
<mxiia> Where can I find the latest "stable" build of ubuntu touch for maguro?
<shubhamjain> Hello. Is there anyway I can make "/etc/hosts" completely uneditable even with sudo. Sort of anti-procrastination thing for me.
<Bashing-om> basil: My error, you have the file set up as described, hang on a bit and I look at your paste again. ( I see eth0 as working ?) and ya also want eth1 functional ?
<xangua> !touch | mxiia
<ubottu> mxiia: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sross_> basketball, not sure but i'm installing it now and i'll try to help you figure it out
<basil> I want to be able to access the internet from my server. If I go to FF, all sites come up with "Unable to connect"
<mxiia> xangua, there used to be a link to build 100 but it is no longer there, is there a new stable? where can I find 100? I have the nightly, 188, right now
<basketballl> sross_,  why is it so hard to watch a dvd
<basil> I've trawled Google without any real luck
<Bashing-om> basil: The basics, pastbin -> sudo lshw -C network .. then one step at a time to get ya pinging your router !
<lickalott> Best VNC server......go
<sross_> basketball, can you click "Media" at the top left, and select "Open Disc..."
<sross_> lickalott, best for what purpose?  what do you want to do with it?
<basketballl> sross_,  is is basketballl with 3 ls
<basketballl> sross_,  ok open disk then what
<sross_> basketballl, where it says "Disc device", you should type /dev/sr0, then click Play
<lickalott> replace teamviewer for all my clients
<basketballl> Blu-Ray error:
<basketballl> Path doesn't appear to be a bluray
<basketballl> Your input can't be opened:
<basketballl> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'bluray:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<basketballl> Your input can't be opened:
<basketballl> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvdsimple:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<lickalott> I've used RealVNC in the past but I'm not a huge fan.  And i can't go through and set up a VPN for all of them.  Just looking for a simple/easy solution
<basil> When I try sudo lshw -C network I get an error - no tyy present
<basil> tty sorry
<UBUNTUMAN6> hi
<UBUNTUMAN6> if i want to execute a script
<basketballl> sross_,  my bad our input can't be opened:
<basketballl> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<UBUNTUMAN6> how do i get to the directory of it?
<UBUNTUMAN6> isnt it sudo cd something?
<sross_> lickalott, well my recent experience has been that only teamviewer, splashtop and steam in-home streaming have very good compression to make streaming graphics nice, but maybe somebody will know of another one that's decent.
<Bashing-om> basil: WOW ! how about -> sudo lspci | grep Ethernet ?
<UBUNTUMAN6> the script is in my downloads folder in the home file
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: fyi, lspci does NOT need sudo
<basil> sorry no tty
<lickalott> I've also noticed lately that teamviewer is a network resource hog.  at any given time it could be "taking' 25 TCP connections.
<basil> thats from the root directory BTW?
<Bashing-om>  zykotick: thanks, you are correct ! ..
<sross_> basketball, can you do a 'tail /var/log/syslog' and see if there's anything relating to the dvd player?
<UBUNTUMAN6> if i want to execute a script
<UBUNTUMAN6> how do i do that
<Bashing-om> basil: Are you at the console or remoting into the server ?
<basketballl> sross_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020026/
<basil> I have to remote into the server, because I have no interent access to do the pastebin things when needed
<basil> 03:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
<basil> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<basil> that was the lspci | grep (originally I used sudo)
<dchriswalters> I am learning both C and Bash Scripting. It was suggested that I create a bin directory in my home directory and edit the .bash_profile to include it for execute files. Is this a good idea? So the that will be set every time I sign in.
<basil> qualcom was the eth I thought I was using
<lotuspsychje> im having speed issues on NNTPgrab for newgroups, hangs at 1mbit instead of maxing out 3,5mbit any clues?
<Bashing-om> basil: and still no return from -> sudo lshw -C network ??
<dchriswalters> I do not even know where the .bash_profile is.
<basil> no...still no tty present
<Diplomatico> Hello, I tried to fix with boot-repair my lubuntu pen drive.This is the output,It didn't work :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020037/
<sross_> basketballl, do you know if you installed the lidvdcss2 codec?
<sross_> basketballl, if you're not sure, try typing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<verses_> hello
<basil> sudo apt-get remove --purge resolvconf
<basil> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<basil> I'd closed the window and couldn't find it before.
<Bashing-om> basil: I have no idea why you get that result. I at this point must see what the network command returns.
<verses_> I have been facing problem with unity. it doesnt start into unity 2d but always in  a plain unity without any effects. for other users on the same machine, it's working fine. but for me it's not working. when I run unity --reset  it gets stuck at "setting udpate run_key"  and nothing happens. what's the problem.
<Bashing-om> basil: eth0 was working, just do not know if it is to the outside world. Need to see what "networking: has to say.
<sross_> dchriswalters, it's a good idea to do that.  you can change the path in your .bashrc file in your home directory rather than creating a .bash_profile.  the difference is .bashrc gets invoked when you open a new terminal session.  .bash_profile gets executed when you log in
<basil> I ran it from the server console...see if I can grab it
<basil> got it - http://pastebin.com/r4WpkXXj
<sross_> USERS
<sross_> sorry mt
<verses_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<verses_> is there any user specific session information file about unity that I should delete and start the session again to get rid of this issue? or is it something else more complex than that?
<cece> sorry to bother , I am now under tty1, and I want to restart the X , what should I do ?
<fwaokda> I recently bought a new monitor and I'm still getting the same max resolution from the old one. How can I get Ubuntu to allow me the 1920x1080 option? Also this is Ubuntu in Vbox
<Bashing-om> basil: looking at your 4WpkXXj . brb.
<basil> thank you
<UBUNTUMAN6> hi ppl
<Maghetto> hi all
<Bashing-om> basil: Welp, the card is recognized, driver is loaded, just not talking to the router (config file somewhere) - see the connection on eth0 returns and IP adredd, eth1 does not.
<basil> I guess that's the easy part???
<basil> Fixing is where it gets hard?
<basil> did you see my msgs previously about the cmds I ran (sourced from the web) to fix the problem?
<UBUNTUMAN6> i hate aircrack ):
<t3b8> Does anyone remember the app or man page for changing your mac
<DanaG> Odd: I'm getting a panic (or rather, TWO panics!) on shutdown.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020125/
<Bashing-om> basil: looking back, no I must have missed them. (no highlighting my nick ?).
<t3b8> what ports do you have open?
<DanaG> Notably, I get the same panic on shutdown when booting Ubuntu on the host.
<t3b8> UFW
<UBUNTUMAN6> i hate aircrack
<basil> I took a while to find 'em...just in case they have an impact. I followed advice on the web.
<basil> sudo apt-get remove --purge resolvconf
<basil> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cfhowlett> !ot|UBUNTUMAN6, again - offtopic
<ubottu> UBUNTUMAN6, again - offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> ok, do not see how that helps us, but show me now what -> cat /etc/resolve.conf <- returns.
<lickalott> Gents, im trying to foward x11 so that i can remotely connect to my ubuntu rig from my phone (android)  Would VNC be the best app to grab or could I do this from an ssh client?
<t3b8> basil, is that a method to change a mac?
<t3b8> on UBU?
<t3b8> Duck Duck Go is great Tor is great... But for total privacy
<rww> you realize that your MAC address is only visible to computers on the same subnet as you, yes?
<rww> i.e. not random websites
<t3b8> Color me educated
<SchrodingersScat> rww: so what if the MITM is on the subnet?
<Cocolabaloune> got a question on ubuntu server, anyone can help?
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | Cocolabaloune
<ubottu> Cocolabaloune: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<UBUNTUMAN6> fml
<rww> SchrodingersScat: they're using Tor, MITM is presumably not an issue (because encrypted)
<Cocolabaloune> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu server (12.04) but I can figure out to use wget command. It's like I can't access to internet with the server
<t3b8> My real question was answered by rww
<Bashing-om> basil: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html .
<basil> you reckon that will have my answer <bashing-om>?
<me137> where is the .bash_profile file
<IdleOne> ~/
<t3b8> i suppose if the MITM is on the sub-net my first question is a valid one
<t3b8> an added level of protection
<t3b8> what is the apt-get for the MAC changer
<SchrodingersScat> !info macchanger | t3b8
<ubottu> t3b8: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (saucy), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Bashing-om> basil: update: for 12.04 (same same I think) https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html. Then we have commonality to work from.
<t3b8> thanks ubottu
<t3b8> its macchanger, thats what i was trying to remember
<Bashing-om> basil: see my last, I bet we have to add eth1 to the config file "/etc/network/interfaces/etc/network/interfaces" .
<t3b8> is tor still safe with ubu?
<cfhowlett> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<t3b8> tor has updated their browser with a captcha that is impossible ... the old version is better
<SchrodingersScat> t3b8: yeh, who needs security?
<t3b8> well, have you tried to read those new captcha images?
<t3b8> this is getting off topic?
<elky> t3b8: we aren't the tor project, so you probably want to take your issue up with them directly
<t3b8> nor am i, like i said"off topic"
<t3b8> and thank you ubotto
<unstable> iirc awhile ago you used to be able to pay money for ubuntu support. Can you still do that?
<cfhowlett> unstable, yes.  canonical offers paid support options .
<unstable> http://www.canonical.com/services
<unstable> thanks
<unstable> Will they be able to help me with a one off problem, involving hybrid graphics, bumlebee/nvidia/xorg stuff?
<unstable> Or is this more support for a company, like a SLA
<cfhowlett> unstable, um - ask them?
<cfhowlett> unstable, usually this is company/enterprise level support
<cfhowlett> unstable, I suppose you could always offer some coin/paypal to one of the volunteers in this channel, though ...
<basil> <bashing_om> how do I restart networking - I used sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and it didn't work...i read it was depracated, but can't fina an alt
<Guest821> Any idea on how to get suphp on apache 2.4 and php 5.5 , distribution lts 12.04 server?
<Guest821> Just to make clear the situation, apache 2.4 y php 5. 5 are installed right now. I'm unable to install suphp
<unstable> http://pastie.org/8816284 <-- this is my problem. I basically can't get my external monitor to work after I install nvidia-331 (which also pulls down bumblebee stuff)
<unstable> I just did a fresh install of 13.10
<zykotick9> basil: if you removed resolvconf, i believe it suggesting rebooting during it's uninstall.  you can ifdown then ifup devices to restart them, if ".. networking restart" doesn't work for you.
<Bashing-om> basil: try it as -> service networking restart <- .
<Bashing-om> basil: try it as -> sudo service networking restart <- . sudo !!...
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: i believe, you still get the deprecated message that way too...
<t3b8> Basil: Thanks a lot, it was already in my repos. Works like a charm
<BillyZane> hi, i have insane lag spikes
<BillyZane> here is a ping analysis
<BillyZane> http://pastebin.com/A3pJf8Sd
<BillyZane> i've reasoned the following: it's not my computer, it's not my router, it's not my cable modem
<basil> <bashing-om> I only added eth0 to that file...do I need to add eth1 too, even though it's not being used. The change with eth0 didn't work
<BillyZane> and my ISP is saying it's not them
<Bashing-om> zykotick, beats me then, I only know the two ways, and 12.04 should be up on "upstart" so my last should work (??).
<zykotick9> !tab > Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om, please see my private message
<t3b8> Basil: I had to add Eth0 to get mine to work too
<basil> Are you using eth1 <t3b8>
<t3b8> no
<basil> I'm using eth0 - so thats all I added <t3b8>
<t3b8> not to my knowledge----
<t3b8> it changed for me, but what are you trying to get it to do?
<basil> I can't connect to the internet!!
<Bashing-om> basil: eth0 is working, what we have to do is get eth1 working, and I think if you add eth1 to /etc/netwok/interfaces and "eth1 ifup" should work (??).
<t3b8> oh...just irc eh?
<tejas> Bashing-om, back
<basil> <bashing-om> thanks so much...don't want to appear argumentitive, but aren't I connected to eth0???
<t3b8> did you do an ipconfig?
<t3b8> i mean ifcinfig..
<basil> yes
<Bashing-om> basil: so far as I can tell from the outputs, eth0 is a working interface, and eth1 has no IP acquired.
<t3b8> maybe try the -a and -A options
<basil> but if my cable is plugged into eth0?
<basil> FWIW - sudo service network-manager restart
<basil> eth0 is my onboard LAN - the other is an unused expansion card
<Bashing-om> basil: Are you at the console (local), or are you remoting into the server ? .. from local we can ping and see what is going on.
<basil> I can do either
<t3b8> yea me too.. mine has no cable. eth0 is the antenna Wmx0 has no activity. maybe your wireless is working
<Bashing-om> basil: I bet if ya swap the cable to what you think of as eht1, will have a working interface .
<tejas> why wont steam open
<tejas> the library
<basil> cable swapped...wait for it
<SunkSullen> IS there a downside to just switching BIOS setting to legacy so I can partition a drive to run Win and Ubuntu?
<SunkSullen> other than security
<t3b8> drum roll
<SunkSullen> like if it was stolen physically
<Bashing-om> basil: I just came through that exact same scene last week end ,, I lost my connection, (eth1) and came back up restored on eth0 !
<basil> but if thats the case, how did it get the files for installation?
<Bashing-om> basil: think that has to do with what interface the system recognizes first.
<t3b8> doesn't it auto generate eth1 eth2 eth3 etc as you add new ones.
<basil> I did tell it during config to use the qualcom interface
<Evilmax> hi
<t3b8> thats just the different wifi points re configuring your path, you can erase eht1 2 3 4 5 etc
<basil> server not found error -
<t3b8> see if port 80 is firewalled
<t3b8> or 8080 in our case
<basil> port is available...
<t3b8> which ports 80 and 8080?
<basil> just port 80 - 8080 isn't being used
<t3b8> did u login to your router? isnt 8080 default for linux?
<basil> that's my router....but not my server
<t3b8> so you can see your router? like 192.168.1.0
<t3b8> but no Internet?
<basil> yes..I can see my router. I can see my webserver. But no internet
<Bashing-om> basil:  t3b8 , can we ping the router, then ping google's server (8.8.8.8) ?
<t3b8> sounds hi-tech haha
<Bashing-om> basil: do: ping -c3 192.168.0.1 ( if that is the IP of your router) .
<basil> pins are all good
<basil> pings
<t3b8> i'll just watch and learn
<Bashing-om> ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<Bashing-om> t3b8: looking at not have DNS set up in /etc/reslov.conf (??).
<t3b8> or you could try opening your firewall (not as root) for a sec and check your browser.
<t3b8> ah, DNS. That can cause problems
<basil> c3 ping worked
<t3b8> cool! that was google?
<basil> i'd tested that earlier
<basil> when i was examing DNS issues
<Bashing-om> basil: OK, most likely we need to set up DNS . I bet now that -> ping -c3 google.com <- fails. try and advise,
<basil> unknown host
<Bashing-om> t3b8: yeah, that one and 4.4.4.4
<t3b8> do you have your rpc ports open for your router to handshake your machine. it's 443 i think.
<Bashing-om> basil: Not surprised, you want to use google as your name server , or your own ISP ?
<basil> google is fine
<CarlFK> I need to test some gui apps in a vm.  I have ubuntu-server, I could apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but that will take a while.  anyone know what meta package(s) will give x and I think I need a window manager
<zykotick9> CarlFK: "sudo apt-get install xorg openbox" would be 1 of about a million options...
<tejas> Bashing-om, hey
<tejas> anybody else use steam?
<tejas> i have the issue that it doesnt open parts of it
<tejas> just games
<CarlFK> zykotick9: xorg, right.  and yeah, plenty of options. doesn't really matter, I just need the app to run, don't even need to interact with it
<Bashing-om> basil: "ran into a snag "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN" no longer the way we used to do it !. May take me a while to finger this out.
<koell> Hi i would like to install a bunch of software via apt-get. can i use it like so to get any package starting with "foo": sudo apt-get install foo*
<basil> dns-nameservers 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
<basil>         dns-search local
<uberlaggydarwin_> is there some guide or list of what laptops have good linux compatiblity.
<t3b8> basil: are those local?
<basil> don't know...i actaully used 8.8.8.8
<basil> was just a copy and paste from website
<basil> sorry
<uberlaggydarwin_> I am intrested in the Gigabyte Q2556N
<t3b8> 8888 didnt work for me
<basil> nor me...as it turns out
<t3b8> odd that google would be unrecognized
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I am using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am trying to use xfce4-power-manager in order to dim the screen when it is inactive for 20 seconds, yet when I leave my computer to idle it does not dim the screen and keeps it blaring on full brightness, I was wondering if there is anything i can do to diagnose this issue, I have already posted on the forums and followed all instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549&p=129433)
<Psil0Cybin>  thought maybe someone here can point me in the right direction please :
<Psil0Cybin> Sorry guys got disconnected if anyone knows please message me :D or mention my name
<t3b8> Psil0Cybin:  (top left)power button(hold)>system settings>power management
<t3b8> no (top right)
<Psil0Cybin> what do you mean power button > system settings > power management? Like Xubuntu system settings?
<Psil0Cybin> and the power manaagement within the settings panel
<t3b8> yep
<Psil0Cybin> I go there I change settings, but nothing actually works
<basil> have to run...huge thanks <Bashing-om> - I appreciate it
<Psil0Cybin> when I leave my computer for a couple of minutes the screen never dims, although I set the setting to dim at 12 secconds
<t3b8> oh, let me look...
<Psil0Cybin> t3b8, my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208549&p=12943320
<basil> thanks to <t3b8>
<tejas> why are my nvidea drivers messing everything up
<t3b8> the settings are somewhat confusing with 'sleep' 'hibernate" etc.. and the % bar. it took me a while to get mine from doing just the opposite. But it was equally as irritating
<Psil0Cybin> t3b8, It sems to work on every other laptop I have just the Lenovo laptop does not work when I want to dim the screen on inactivity after any kind of time limit.
<Psil0Cybin> It continues to just glare full brightness regarldess of what I set it too...the only thing that works is the screen saver.
<Psil0Cybin> but this is the kicker, the hot keys work for brightness change....so
<lickalott> any particular reason being able to hold down a button and have it repeat (i.e. hold down backspace to remove a line) isn't working anymore.  (like within the last 15 mins)?
<t3b8> if you are dual booting you might want to look @ your windows driver / power settings on your other partition, it might just be limited.
<VlperX> is there something like speedtest.net for ubuntu server?
<t3b8> ubu can only mount what is available right?
<jamman2110> @ViperX https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli
<lickalott> VlperX, http://askubuntu.com/questions/104755/how-to-check-internet-speed-via-terminal
<goodwin> how to disable screen saver/login?
<seanraz> hello
<Psil0Cybin> t3b8, it is not a dual boot
<Psil0Cybin> straight xubuntu 12.04 lts partition only :D
<goodwin> i don't want screen locker everything i need to login
<goodwin> how do i disable it?
<goodwin> *everything*everytime
<crazybotsmoker> really stuck, in ubuntu recovery console, everything hangs when I try to run
<crazybotsmoker> fsck
<crazybotsmoker> dpkg
<crazybotsmoker> network
<crazybotsmoker> starts to mount sda1 and then just stops
<crazybotsmoker> get a blinking curosr
<rizal> what your ubuntu version, crazybostsmoker ?
<crazybotsmoker> 12.04 lts
<crazybotsmoker> desktop
<rizal> final version ?
<rizal> so what happen before ?
<crazybotsmoker> yes
<crazybotsmoker> the video card died
<crazybotsmoker> and i replaced it
<rizal> video card driver ?
<crazybotsmoker> no the video card
<crazybotsmoker> itself
<rizal> waw, never happen to me
<rizal> maybe you must reinstall your ubuntu
<rizal> you have tried startx
<crazybotsmoker> http://i.imgur.com/fUgj1RC.jpg
<rizal> i mean, sudo startx
<crazybotsmoker> from the recovery console?
<crazybotsmoker> thats a picture of my screen
<crazybotsmoker> where it just hangs
<rizal> ya
<rizal> ouw
<tejas> how to disable
<tejas> different wlan?
<rizal> wait, i will googling frist
<rizal> crazybotsmoker, what happen if you choose continue ?
<rizal> i mean yes
<crazybotsmoker> i did choose yes
<crazybotsmoker> thats where it hangs
<crazybotsmoker> same with fsck
<crazybotsmoker> could it be fstab
<wallyp> quit
<crazybotsmoker> quit
<rizal> i cant see the error message ..
<rizal> >o <
<crazybotsmoker> i dont get one
<crazybotsmoker> it just hangs and the cursors starts blinking
<crazybotsmoker> is there a ubuntu restore that i could run
<crazybotsmoker> from the installation
<crazybotsmoker> usb
<sadi> hello I need help
<rizal> i'm not sure ...
<sadi> rizal hello
<lrcaballero> sadi: go ahead tell us what do you need
<rizal> sadi ya what happen ?
<crazybotsmoker> i saw something aboout that, but nothing concrete
<rizal> try restart, maybe that will be help
<sadi> well I has using huawei e173 modem
<sadi> but nowadays I can't connect it from ubuntu
<sadi> I have tried everything on forums and solved issues but somehow it's not connecting
<rizal> sadi, type this on terminal : lsusb
<rizal> and see, the modem still detected or not
<sadi> sadi@sword-lite:~$ lsusb | grep Huawei
<sadi> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E173 3G Modem (modem-mode)
<rizal> sadi, you have try install wvdial ?
<sadi> yap
<sadi> I already tried
<rizal> and then what happen ?
<sadi> --> Modem initialized.
<sadi> --> Configuration does not specify a valid phone number.
<sadi> --> Configuration does not specify a valid login name.
<sadi> --> Configuration does not specify a valid password.
<rizal> sadi, where do you come from ?
<sadi> I am from Bangladesh
<sadi> why? O.o
<rizal> ouw, that just wrong configuration in wvdial
<rizal> find the correct configuration ...
<rizal> i have tutorial for wvdial configuration ..., but i come from indonesia .., the configuration its different
<rizal> http://rizalubuntu.blogspot.com/2013/03/connect-modem-via-wvdial.html
<sadi> it was correct even months ago
<sadi> rizal nice to meet you :)
<sadi> OMG!! :O Your blog is in malay language @rizal
<rizal> sadi, ya sorry ..., that indonesian language
<rizal> different from malay language
<sadi> ya I got it's indo basha :/
<sadi> thanks any way
<rizal> sadi, but when i see the error message is wrong configuration
<rizal> i don't know what wrong .., that so confused .. >o <
<sadi> hmm...
<rizal> sadi, what card are you using for your usb modem ?
<bipul> Hi any one know how to get a static IP on TOR on Ubuntu, any idea?
<tim_> HELLO
<tim_> Where am i?
<sadi> I am using teletalk 3g sim
<tim_> any body in?
<lickalott> Lithuania?
<rizal> wait, i will googling for wvdial configuration, and could you show to me your wvdial configuration
<rizal> on the private message please, sadi
<Dos_XX_man> hello everyone!
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> Have you experienced the application update-apt-xapi starting on its own? Can I turn off it  without exposing my system at any risk?
<ROPA> I created an extra panel, but can't figure out how to put a link in the panel that will take me to the home folder when I click on it??
<MarkDavies> Can I simply remove it? I know that it's possible, but I'm asking if I will not do any harm.
<Dos_XX_man> looks like they're all z.z.z.z.z
<Dos_XX_man> :(
<duoi> hi
<duoi> im trying to download the ubuntu 13.10 torrent however the tracker is refusing my connection
<duoi> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce gives "hostname could not be found"
<duoi> Sorry, that's the one thats refusing the connection
<srbdev> 3
<cristian_c> Hi
<Dimtree> duoi: it works here
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Beldar> duoi, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<eer> Hi
<eer> My KDE Calender (right bottom corner) shows the holidays for the US. However, I live in Switzerland and want to see the holidays of Switzerland. How can I change this?
<helmut_> hi
<elly_> help
<elly_> Hello Helmut
<elly_> hello tombatone
<elly_> how are things? @Helmut
<xjkx> How does paid softwares in Software Center work ? I mean, what if I reinstall my system, do I lose it ? Do I get free updates ? How does it all work
<bekks> xjkx: oud ont have to purchase it again - but it a decision of the vendor wether updates have to be paid.
<xjkx> bekks: yea but what if I format ubuntu, how do I get it back without paying again
<bekks> xjkx: Then you just redownload the software.
<xjkx> bekks: how do they know I already paid
<yellabs-r2> hi there, in unity , how do i delete history ?
<bekks> xjkx: You have to enter your credentials for buyong and paying.
<bekks> *buying
<yellabs-r2> ah , never mind its gone
<xjkx> bekks: that being the ubuntu one account ?
<yellabs-r2> :)
<bekks> xjkx: Yes.
<xjkx> bekks: ah, does the software go to ubuntu one folder ?
<bekks> xjkx: No. That would makle sense for installing software.
<xjkx> bekks: alright thanks
<xjkx> bekks: one last question, they accept paypal right ?
<bekks> xjkx: I dont know.
<xjkx> bekks: ubuntu one does, so I guess it accepts, anyway thanks a lot
<bekks> xjkx: I never bought software there :)
<kenny__> hello
<xjkx> bekks: not sure I will either, I'm just curious, through all these years using linux/ubuntu I never ran the software center, just apt-get, I didnt know we had paid stuff in there
<eer> My KDE Calender (right bottom corner) shows the holidays for the US. However, I live in Switzerland and want to see the holidays of Switzerland. How can I change this?
<Senor> do i need to do a nat for  that  virtual ip through  a  router?
<Senor> for  lvs
<Senor> virtual ip
<bekks> Senor: Please clarify your issue.
<KaCTuS> hello?
<bekks> !ask | KaCTuS
<ubottu> KaCTuS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Senor> i  am   wondering  that  in lvs , how  could  client  connect  to the servering virtual  ip
<KaCTuS> <---- Needs help with configuring, permissions, PHP works on myPHPadmin and noplace else, I cant update some files and cant get wordpress running... Help or URL help?
<bekks> !details | KaCTuS
<ubottu> KaCTuS: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> Senor: What is "lvs"?
<Senor> linux  virtual  server
<bekks> Senor: Never heard of it being a specific product. Which virtualization technique do you use?
<SergeyServer> Hello guys, is here anybody familiar with warcraft3?
<Senor> bekks:  linux virtual server
<NeonCore> Hi, I have a grub/dual boot question. I installed Windows, then installed Ubuntu on an another partiton on the same drive. I installed the bootloader at /dev/sda. When I restarted after the installation, Windows booted, no sign of grub. I'm quite confused now, how do I fix this?
<bekks> Senor: Thats no hypervisor. Which hypervisor do you use?
<SergeyServer> I need help with how to run program I  got
<SergeyServer> it is code in Node.js
<SergeyServer> coded*
<Domaldel> Hello, I'm having some problems with a localised version of Ubuntu, I'm trying to follow a guide (in english) but apparently some of my software don't seem to work. Anyone know any good channels to get help with that kind of things?
<bekks> Domaldel: Which Ubuntu version do you use then?
<llutz> bekks:  lvs is not a virtualization like vmware/kvm/vbox, it aggregates real servers in a LAN to a virtual server appearing on one host
<KaCTuS> I  having problems with... configuring, permissions, PHP works on myPHPadmin and noplace else, I cant update some files and cant get wordpress running. I am running version 13.10, my SQL errors and WordPress wont run, PHPmyAdmin
<SergeyServer> how to join other channels?
<bekks> llutz: Something like failover service?
<llutz> bekks: http://www.linuxvirtualserver.org/whatis.html
<KaCTuS> ... /join#(chan name)
<Domaldel> 12.04 LTE
<Domaldel> In norwegian
<bekks> llutz: Right. Thats called a "cluster" :)
<bekks> Domaldel: It's 12.040 LTS, and its supported in here.
<SergeyServer> ty
<Senor> llutz: how could the clie t connect to lvs virtual ip ？is there a nat   ？
<llutz> Senor: sorry no idea, i never used lvs, only heard about years ago
<Domaldel> Perhaps, but I'm using the norwegian version, and unless you're good in ubuntu *and* norwegian you might run into some problems, non of the programs are named in anything english ;-)
<Domaldel> Nor are any of the commands.
<bekks> Senor: The "virtual" IP visible to the client is the external IP of the load balancer. The "LAN/WAN" behin that is seperated from the client.
<Domaldel> At least not as far as I can see.
<Domaldel> I'm trying to follow this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<bekks> Domaldel: Then you might ask in #ubuntu-no? :)
<Senor> bekks: ok  ，so  when is that virtual ip used for  service？
<bekks> Senor: Thats one possibility of a setup. The other one is a flat network, where the loadbalance just redirects to IPs visible to the client, and just dispatches services.
<Domaldel> Thanks, *that* was what I was asking for, if such a channel existed, didn't find one at first search =)
<bekks> Senor: So which network setup do you use?
<Domaldel> Anyway, thanks for the help bekks =)
<bekks> Domaldel: You're welcome :)
<Senor> bekks: LAN
<bekks> Senor: http://www.linuxvirtualserver.org/how.html
<bekks> Senor: It's explained there.
<Senor> bekks: do you mean the balancer redirect data to that virtual ip?
<bekks> Senor: you have three different setup methods, described in the link given.
<Domaldel> Damned, looks like they're all idle/afk atm :-/
<Domaldel> You guys know any other #ubuntu-no channels on other servers I can try?
<bekks> Domaldel: On other servers, those channels do not exist. Why not just starting to ask your question, and translating from english to norwegian and vice versa yourself?
<Domaldel> Well, on the surface level I have been, but I suspect that this program still have some code or something that haven't been translated or that for some reason got a command just left hanging without anything actually doing stuff in the other end...
<Domaldel> Ah, wait, just got some activity there =)
<bekks> Domaldel: And whats the actual issue?
<bekks> Domaldel: I didnt understand a word from what you just said, and which problem may arise from that.
<Domaldel> Just got someone replying in the #ubuntu-no channel =)
<xzynth> guys need help here
<bekks> xzynth: Ask a question first, please :)
<xzynth> why i cant open my other partition..it says not authorized
<xzynth> after i updated
<bekks> xzynth: Then you dont have permissions to do so.
<xzynth> but before the update i can open it..i cant mount it
<xzynth> i cant open
<xzynth> can anyone help me
<cfhowlett> !ask|xzynth,
<ubottu> xzynth,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MarkDavies> is it possible to log in as mysql user providing that this account doesn't have any password set?
<GodSlayer> you mean login the mysql server?
<bekks> MarkDavies: If your mysql users do not have passwords, it is open to every attacker.
<xzynth> the problem is i can't open/mount my partition..the authentication bar is blinking and after a while is says error and not authorized..what will i do???
<MarkDavies> bekks: I mean in /etc/shadow in the password field ! is set
<bekks> MarkDavies: That file has nothing to do with mysql at all.
<MarkDavies> bekks: I am speaking about   mysql    user on my Unix box
<bekks> MarkDavies: And /etc/shadow has nothing to do with mysql. On every linux/unix box.
<bekks> MarkDavies: So do your mysql users have passwords set or not?
<MarkDavies> bekks: ok, more generally: is it possible to change user ID to Unix user abcdef providing that abcdef has ! in the password field in /etc/shadow
<MarkDavies> ?
<bekks> MarkDavies: The mysql user in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow is for running the mysql processes. Not for logging into mysql.
<bekks> MarkDavies: General answer: sure.
<MarkDavies> bekks: and I need to log as it
<bekks> MarkDavies: You cannot.
<MarkDavies> bekks: and it exactly what I wanted to know, thank you
<bekks> MarkDavies: There is no "mysql" database user, and the mysql system user is disabled.
<MarkDavies> bekks: forget about that mysql, I'm all the time speaking in pure Unix terms
<MarkDavies> no databases so far
<bekks> MarkDavies: generally, you should never ever allow system service users to log in, for security reasons.
<MarkDavies> bekks: I know it. But mysql manual recommends to do it in case you've forgotten mysql root password. That why I'm asking.
<bekks> MarkDavies: Allowing that, attackers are only one papssword away from controlling your service and possibly your server.
<bekks> MarkDavies: Then why dont you state THAT problem instead?
<bekks> MarkDavies: We just wasted time here now.
<dwarder> i have an ssh box, and i want to run a browser from this box, how do i do this?
<bekks> dwarder: use ssh -X
<dwarder> i want a browser from remote box on local box
<dwarder> bekks: thanks
<Senor> bekks: the virtual ip is used for the local netwok  to forwading  packets？
<bekks> Senor: Depends on the setup.
<bekks> Senor: It is basically explained on the page given.
<Senor> if there is no vip  ，how is that？
<bekks> Senor: All possible (sane) implementations are described on that page given.
<bekks> Senor: And in a very detail, it is described how each setup works.
<biledemon> whois biledemon
<biledemon> woops
<cfhowlett> !whois
<biledemon> yeah..
<dwarder> bekks: i sshed to my box with -X run chromium and i don't see it here
<Capprentice> Need help here. I have recently purchased a 1TB Western Digital's Advanced Format Hard drive. Now I'm having trouble creating the partitions with proper 4k alignment.
<Capprentice> I want to create Partitions for Windows, Hackintosh, Ubuntu and Fedora. If I want to equally divide the space between them,then how do I do that?
<dwarder> bekks: oh, i see it
<dwarder> bekks: thanks
<Capprentice> Hey any one using Advaced Format HDD here ?
<Capprentice> :(
<MarkDavies> bekks: well, you're right, I've just realized I misunderstood what SQL manuals says.
<MarkDavies> *manual
<Capprentice> MarkDavies, Hi ! sorry to interrupt u here. But can you help me on ^ that ?
<MarkDavies> Capprentice: I would be glad to do so, but I'm not even sure what you're speaking about. Is it a tool provided with system?
<tarta8> hello
<tarta8> 	I'm having a PROBLEM that i'm unable to fix, even looking thru google so i hope someone can help me
<tarta8> 	when I start my xubuntu and i get to the splash screen it just stays there "thinking"
<tarta8> any ideas
<tarta8> ?
<Capprentice> @ MarkDavies , This will give you the idea what Im talking here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_format
<fragender> hey guys, what is the german irc channel for ubuntu?
<Capprentice> Let me repeat my question here: Need help here. I have recently purchased a 1TB Western Digital's Advanced Format Hard drive. Now I'm having trouble creating the partitions with proper 4k alignment.
<Capprentice> I want to create Partitions for Windows, Hackintosh, Ubuntu and Fedora. If I want to equally divide the space between them,then how do I do that?
<NeonCore> !ask | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tarta8> noone?
<Capprentice> Im not well familiar with Parted. So far I only have used Gparted. So my question is, will it be possible to create partitions on a Advanced Format HDD using Gparted. If the answer is yes, then how ?
<Capprentice> @ NeonCore , Do you use Advanced Format Hard Disk ?
<kernal> hello, I was testing out a pptp VPN, then I decided to remove it. Now I have ppp1 network, evne though "pptp-linux is not installed"
<kernal> woops nvm
<kernal> too many pptp packages in the repo
<llutz> Capprentice:  http://rainbow.chard.org/2013/01/30/how-to-align-partitions-for-best-performance-using-parted/
<NeonCore> Capprentice: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5655/~/how-to-install-a-wd-advanced-format-drive-on-a-non-windows-operating-system
<fasmos> hello
<Capprentice> NeonCore, Already read those. But they are quite complex for me as I tend to do things in GUI way. Is there any GUI way of doing that ?
<jackarg> Hi, I'm trying to run "wine DirectX10/DXSETUP.exe" from within the skyrim directory to try and activate sound. but i get the error "an internal system error occured" towards the end. any help?
<omar> Hi all.
<omar> How do I find out the name of an event (i.e the name for "Brightness Up" is XF68MonBrightnessUP)..?
<jaedoubleu> hey guys, i need some help on booting! Recently, i have installed elementary os on my brother's computer, i selected the install along with windows. Now my brother is back and i have to uninstall elementary os so i use gparted to take away the partition with elementary os however now i cannot boot into windows. Is there any way i can fix this? :\ T
<jaedoubleu> hanks in advance!
<llutz> jaedoubleu: ask in ##windows how to rewrite the bootloader
<jaedoubleu> okay, thanks!!
<Capprentice> jackarg, If you are trying to install DirectX, then you can use PlayonLinux to do that - http://screencloud.net/v/BAWi
<NeonCore> Capprentice: you just have to copy the command into the terminal :)
<Ben64> !appdb | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Capprentice> NeonCore, The whole partitioning has to be done in Parted right ?
<jackarg> Capprentice: the highlighted dll is the one I need? Can you just pass me a command do just do that?
<Capprentice> Yes.
<tutur> Hello, when i enter on my ubuntu for some reason i just enter on fluxbox desktop and can't change it on logm screen theres no unity/xfce there
<tutur> yet they are installed....
<tutur> any help please?
<Ben64> Capprentice: just use gparted, it defaults to MB boundary for partitions, works for 4k
<Ben64> jackarg: you really should check the appdb before installing directx
<NeonCore> Capprentince: "Use minimal or optimal for Advanced Format drives."
<MarkDavies> wow. Seems like at last I succeeded (not in a way that would be preferred by me though). It was a nightmare
<jackarg> Capprentice: actually it's fine thanks. So do I just install that highlighted package in the "Steam" playonlinux directory?
<jackarg> ben64 why?
<Capprentice> @ Ben64: I tried that in the first place. Here, this is what I have got: http://screencloud.net/v/ozQI
<Capprentice> http://screencloud.net/v/ozQI
<jackarg> Ben64: skyrim is not listed
<Ben64> jackarg: it sure is
<Capprentice> jackarg, You should install that version that your game supports. Check the games specification
<jackarg> Capprentice and Ben64, I'm just following this. http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29082#c7
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 29082 in winealsa.drv "No sound in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim in WinXP mode, but work in Win7 mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jackarg> but i encounter an error
<Ben64> jackarg: thats from years ago...
<jackarg> yet he still says to use dx10 Ben64
<jackarg> Ben64: so can I just install it,
<jackarg> ?
<Ben64> jackarg: i wouldn't
<Capprentice> jackarg, Is Skyrim is the Steam game you are trying to play ?
<jackarg> Capprentice: yes. it's a steam wine game
<Capprentice> Sorry, I dont do much gaming over wine.
<jackarg> Ben64: so how do I solve the sound problem then?
<Ben64> read the appdb
<The_Stuntman1> so I'm having some issues, I'm trying to write a bash script in linux here that goes and grabs the most recent version of a minecraft plugin from http://dev.bukkit.org/bukkit-plugins/coreprotect/files/ unfortunantly, for some odd reason bukkit changes the url slightly with each upload of a new version of the plugin
<Ben64> and join #winehq for more help
<The_Stuntman1> I'm trying to do this completely within bash, as I'm trying to expand my knowledge on it. If anyone could give me a hand. I just need to figure out how to get the most recent jar for this plugin.
<The_Stuntman1> this is what I have so far for everything else I've done
<The_Stuntman1> http://pastebin.com/t6NvsDK1
<Ben64> The_Stuntman1: probably a better question for #bash
<tutur> when i do ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/ only 1 desktop appear but it keeps saying "total 4"
<tutur> :(
<jackarg> Ben64: the steam version is platinum
<The_Stuntman1> they just gave me a lecture on how they probably don't want automated jobs done and that I should ask bukkit lol
<Capprentice> jackarg, Okay, here i can see ShadowWalker said - Just install the DirectX version from the Skyrim directory. so Im guessing you have to install the DirectX 10 from Skyrim directory. You can use the "d3dx10" package in PlayonLinu.
<jackarg> Capprentice: so I install that in the steam tab, and it should work?
<Capprentice> Yes, probably.
<jackarg> Capprentice: even if i'm not using playonlinux for any of this?
<Capprentice> I think yes, that will work.
<tutur> oh well... i'll have to find the fix myself ti seems D:
<Capprentice> I use this instead of Steam - http://screencloud.net/v/CL76 :)
<KaCTuS> I  having problems with... configuring, permissions, PHP works on myPHPadmin and noplace else, I cant update some files and cant get wordpress running. I am running version 13.10, my SQL errors and WordPress wont run, PHPmyAdmin
<jackarg> hm
<jackarg> chat's desurium?
<jackarg> what's*
<nikolam> One thing about Ubuntu that was always intrigue me is that applications and system bugs are almost never fixed during distribution support lifetime. It is always waiting for a new distribution release and new versions of packages for that to happen.
<nikolam> Like it is strongly forbidden to fix a bug if it is non-security and non-essential
<KaCTuS> yeah, but the x.02 updates are supported for 9 years
<nikolam> I mean, what wrong would be to fix a userspace application bug, during distribution lifetime, but to let users suffer all the 9 years.
<Ben64> KaCTuS: no and no. there are no .02 releases and there are none supported for 9 years
<xyzaffa1r> I have just installed ubuntu 14.04, trusty what ever, and Im not sure if this is intentional, but I have all the Saucy art work. Is the trusty what ever art work not done yet or something?
<Ben64> xyzaffa1r: 14.04 is not released yet. 14.04 = 2014.04 = april 2014
<jackarg> Capprentice: doesn't work!
<xyzaffa1r> Ben64, But I still have it, you can get it....
<llutz> !14.04 | xyzaffa1r
<ubottu> xyzaffa1r: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Capprentice> jackarg, Can you post me a screenshot of the error !
<xyzaffa1r> THat doesnt mean you cant get it....
<Ben64> nobody ever said you can't get it
<llutz> xyzaffa1r: that just means your questions better go to #ubuntu+1
<nikolam> xyzaffa1r, report bug and on #ubuntu+1
<xyzaffa1r> nikolam, Meh
<cristian_c> Then, another question:
<jackarg> Capprentice: no the installed work, but there's still no sound
<jackarg> i'll pass you the error for installing it directly with wine
<cristian_c> How can I fill with one color a sheet in inkscape?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<nikolam> How do you boot from GRUB2 to multiple BTRFS system subvolumes (@) on same disk?
<jackarg> Capprentice: this is one of the error logs: http://pastebin.com/y0bdg9rn
<nikolam> Like I make a snapshot of current subvolume and update, and then want to be able to boot to older and new ssytem
<jackarg> Capprentice:  this is the other http://pastebin.com/suQXbv83
<nikolam> Ben64, thing is bugs don't ever get fixed if they are non-security and non-essential
<thedoctar> what's a good alternative to iTunes that I can sync my ipad mini 2 with?
<jackarg> Capprentice: should I try to install skyrim with playonlinux instead of steam?
<Seveas> !iphone | thedoctar
<ubottu> thedoctar: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Capprentice> jackarg, It seems the DirectX plugin failed to get installed, thus no sound. http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/wine-directx.html
<nikolam> thedoctar, maybe site like alternativeto dot net could help you searching
<Ben64> !appdb | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Capprentice> jackarg, Yes. try that as well.
<jackarg> Capprentice: ok, though I may encounter some problems with that
<jackarg> Ben64 what do you want me to do with appdb?!
<Ben64> jackarg: actually read it, skyrim is one of the easiest things to get working
<KaCTuS> I  having problems with... configuring, permissions, PHP works on myPHPadmin and noplace else, I cant update some files and cant get wordpress running. I am running version 13.10, my SQL errors and WordPress wont run, PHPmyAdmin
<Ben64> jackarg: also, see that bit at the end of what ubottu said where it mentions #winehq for application help
<cristian_c> Then, another question:
<Nosophorus> i've installed gawk from source and the update manager wants to downgrade it to the repo's gawk version. why is that happening?
<cristian_c> I installed qtconfig-qt4
<thedoctar> have any of you guys tried aTunes?
<thedoctar> http://www.atunes.org/
<cristian_c> I found that when I open the configuration tool of qt, I make a change to the font and save, the new value is written to Trolltech.conf
<streulma> hello, Is there a way to do setpci default in grub? which file can I edit?
<cristian_c> when I open 'Qt Configuration', the old settings always appear as if the GUI were to load the configuration from somewhere else, rather than recover from Trolltech.conf
<cristian_c> How can I make sure that the Qt configuration tool applies the settings contained in that file?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Armo> Hi all. I am trying to remap some keys, but they loose their new function as soon as I reboot (etc.), how can I make the change permanent?
<hawt-user> can anyone tell me whats the problem i cant run programs as normal for example vlc : http://pastebin.ca/2650079 and software-center : http://pastebin.ca/2650080
<hawt-user> software-center starts only when i start it as root
<Nosophorus> i've installed gawk from source and the update manager wants to downgrade it to the repo's gawk version. why is that happening?
<bekks> Nosophorus: did you create a .deb?
<Armo> hello
<User123> Question about Ubuntu Touch: Can I attach the upcoming devices with Ubuntu Touch with a monitor to make use of the desktop modem?
<User123> modem = mode
<SergeyServer> hello Where I can edit "putty" server dates etc
<bekks> SergeyServer: In Putty.
<SergeyServer> but where has it got installed?
<MarkDavies> to log in as root in Ubuntu is not really impossible. /usr/bin/sudo su
<bekks> MarkDavies: sudo su is nonsense.
<goodwin> how do i remove screen locker login?
<MarkDavies> bekks: why?
<bekks> MarkDavies: use sudo -i or sudo -s
<SergeyServer> I installed putty with terminal, now I need to get into the folder it is to configure it, help please
<bekks> SergeyServer: Just start putty.
<Nosophorus> bekks: i installed from the source using configure+make+checkinstall
<SergeyServer> how to start it? sorry I am a very newbie
<Nosophorus> bekks: checkinstall, by the way, does creat a .deb file
<bekks> Nosophorus: I know
<Nosophorus> bekks: so, that's may be the reason for the downgrading?
<MarkDavies> bekks: I don't understand why it would be a nonsense
<SergeyServer> bekks how do I start putty?
<Ben64> MarkDavies: its not the correct way to get a root shell, it can cause problems. do not suggest it in here
<bekks> SergeyServer: I never used Putty on Linux - I used it on Windows only.
<bekks> Nosophorus: The reason is, that you package management system doesnt know anything about this deb. If you want to keep it, you have to pin that version.
<bekks> MarkDavies: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/sudo-su-sudo-help-203477842.html
<MarkDavies> Ben64: perhaps, but I can't see why
<Nosophorus> bekks: but pin-ing it may break the system in future upgrades that need the pin-ed package, isn't it?
<bekks> Nosophorus: Yes.
<SergeyServer> im trying to enable my hostbot
<SergeyServer> so I need to configure putty
<SergeyServer> and the next step is start my hostbot
<bekks> SergeyServer: On linux, you do nont need Putty. Just use "ssh".
<Nosophorus> bekks: yeah. . . that's a difficult situation. but thank you for your help. =]
<SergeyServer> I need putty
<SergeyServer> ._.
<Ben64> SergeyServer: what exactly are you trying to accomplish
<bekks> SergeyServer: Why?
<niuniu> hi  good eve
<niuniu> i wanna touse vm make a xp
<niuniu> but failed  canyou help me >?
<SergeyServer> bekks aha I got it now
<SergeyServer> bekks how can I conenct to my server using putty ?
<bekks> niuniu: Can you define "touse", "make a xp" and "but failed", please?
<bekks> !details | niuniu
<ubottu> niuniu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> SergeyServer: Start it, enter the IP, connect.
<SergeyServer> bekks its not enough, the IP
<bekks> SergeyServer: It is enough. I am doing that for more than two decades now.
<SergeyServer> bekky I get error
<bekks> SergeyServer: you need the username and password, too, which is obvious.
<SergeyServer> it says: connection refused
<SergeyServer> aaa
<SergeyServer> where
<bekks> SergeyServer: Then your server refuses the connection.
<bekks> SergeyServer: Thats not a putty error, but the server refuses a connection with your.
<llutz> SergeyServer: make sure the server runs ssh-server (sshd) and check what port it uses
<SergeyServer> how I can know that
<SergeyServer> T_T
<niuniu> o  sorry   but i give the wrong words
<llutz> SergeyServer: ask your admin to check
<bekks> SergeyServer: Well, is it your server you are trying to connect to?
<SergeyServer> can we go private with one of you guys and you tell me what to do
<SergeyServer> I am the admin
<llutz> rofl
<SergeyServer> I am sitting next to server
<bekks> SergeyServer: You should call someone professional then :)
<SergeyServer> no
<Seveas> llutz: bekks: SergeyServer was in here yesterday as well, trying to get "help" but not actually cooperating. While I applaud your attempts to help him further, I fear the effort is futile.
<bekks> !ssh | SergeyServer
<ubottu> SergeyServer: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<llutz> SergeyServer: "pgrep ssh" "sudo lsof -i :22"
<llutz> back to my coffeemug, tks Seveas
<SergeyServer> thanks llutz you're very nice guy, not like Seveas
<SergeyServer> pgrep is 1564
<Ben64> SergeyServer: you really need to give more information to get proper help. we cannot see your screen, we do not know your setup
<SergeyServer> what is it?
<SergeyServer> Yesterday I offered them to go logon onto my screen ^^
<llutz> SergeyServer: btw, never ever do that again
<SergeyServer> what?
<SergeyServer> do what?
<llutz> SergeyServer: never give someone you don't know access to your systems. </ot>
<SergeyServer> I can always reinstall my system
<SergeyServer> lol
<cgt> Do I really need to install Unity to install Lightdm?
<Ben64> SergeyServer: until you explain what it is you're trying to do, i don't see how anyone can help you
<Seveas> llutz: hmm, maybe I should have teaken him up on that offer and remove his irc client :)
<SergeyServer> llutz: so my pgrep ssh is 1564, what now?
<llutz> SergeyServer: missed the beat
<SergeyServer> Ben64: as far as I got it - putty is like teamviewer, so currently im trying to get it to work
<SergeyServer> llutz what?
<Seveas> cgt: no. but it has a Recommends: on unity-greeter, so you'll want to install with apt-get --no-install-recommends install lightdm
<Ben64> SergeyServer: putty is not at all like teamviewer
<cgt> Seveas: ok, thanks
<Ben64> SergeyServer: also, putty is a windows program, nothing to do with #ubuntu
<SergeyServer> Ben64: I actually don't know myself what I am doing exactly, but the point that it has to end == I must get my hostbot working
<Seveas> Ben64: actually, putty is cross-platform
<Seveas> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-1 (saucy), package size 330 kB, installed size 815 kB
<llutz> !info putty | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: please see above
<Ben64> ew, why
<SergeyServer> I got installed putty onto my windows laptop, and I am trying to connect to my ubuntu server using it
<Seveas> Ben64: very good question :)
<Ben64> SergeyServer: ok, thats a good start. make sure you have ssh running on the server
<SergeyServer> how can I check it?
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "sudo lsof -i :22"
<SergeyServer> and do you write names and add : to send it red text to the reciepent?
<onlty> or "sudo lsof -i :22 | pastebinit"
<SergeyServer> it doesn't write anything except going on next line
<Ben64> usually any line containing someones name comes up as red for them, depends on client
<Ben64> then you're not running an ssh server, explains the connection refused
<SergeyServer> so I dont have ssh y?
<SergeyServer> ok so how can I run it?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SergeyServer> done
<Ben64> really? what did it do
<SergeyServer> holy
<SergeyServer> now I got that ubuntu console
<SergeyServer> on my laptop lol
<onlty> MY PRESSURE
<onlty> not pleasure
<zagibu> anyone got a recommendation for a good laptop with hw 3d?
<bekks> !hcl | zagibu
<ubottu> zagibu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SergeyServer> Ben64: thanks very much, you helped me with what I needed.
<AlanBell> zagibu: you would be pushed to find one without hardward 3d accelleration these days
<Ben64> SergeyServer: no problem. just remember next time - more details!
<zagibu> i am talking about hw accel in ubuntu with best possible opengl support
<zagibu> also, those certified lists are terrible for searching, you have no idea how old a laptop is, etc.
<bekks> zagibu: Then look out for the model of your choice, and check the graphics adapter support afterwards.
<AlanBell> zagibu: yeah, the lists are hard to do, they keep being outdated, and hardware support varies over time, generally everything you could possibly get now, will work perfectly fast enough for the accellerated compiz powered desktop
<AlanBell> zagibu: going forward, things with an intel chipset will work with Mir and stuff with AMD or nvidea chipsets will probably also work with the open source drivers (which are fast, are accellerated, but arguably the closed ones are a touch "better")
<AlanBell> zagibu: on a laptop, the screen consideration to concentrate on is the resolution you want, not the graphics chipset
<zagibu> no, i want to do opengl dev, so I need good opengl support with recent capabilities, not something that's stuck on OpenGL 2.1 or something
<bekks> Then you need to look out for some hardware thats supporting it.
<bekks> zagibu: And after finding it, you hav to check the Ubuntu support for that hardware.
<zagibu> it's a pain in the ass, maybe I'll just by from one of those linux laptop vendors
<bekks> zagibu: Which will not change what you have to do.
<kostkon> zagibu, start from system76.com
<zagibu> the problem with system76.com is that the smaller formats have really lackluster GPUs
<zagibu> and I don't want a 17" monster
<bekks> zagibu: Then search the website of your preferred vendor.
<bekks> zagibu: It isnt an Ubuntu issue, entirely :)
<zagibu> yeah, it's true
<porksauce> zagibu: the dell spx 13 developer edition comes with ubuntu 12.04 pre-installed, which might be a good option
<porksauce> zagibu: sorry xps 13
<zagibu> yeah, but it has intel hd graphics
<bekks> zagibu: What do you expect?
<paultroke> Hi
<us3r> hey
<pikaren> do u guys prefer dock or taskbar
<paultroke> I would like some help with understanding the install of LibreOffice on 12
<bekks> paultroke: Define "12" please.
<jill> hi all
<gamoholic> pikaren: I use Lubuntu, so taskbar :)
<jill> new user
<paultroke> bekks: how do I find out my version as I cannot remember it
<bekks> paultroke: Version of what?
<paultroke> bekks: Ubuntu
<bekks> paultroke: "lsb_release -a"
<gamoholic> Installing LibreOffice should be as simple as "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<gamoholic> Well, unless you want a newer version than what's in the repo
<paultroke> bekks: OK. Version 12.04.4 LTS. It has installed Libre Office, but also offers it to install via the software centre. I don't understand why?
<bekks> paultroke: Because it is installable via software center, too?
<paultroke> bekks: I understand that, but other sp
<paultroke> bekks: other software installed at setup shows as installed in software centre?
<gamoholic> Maybe 12.04 ships with a minimal install of LibreOffice?
<bekks> paultroke: And why i that a reason for concern? Two applications show the same spftware as being installed.
<gamoholic> paultroke: Which version is the software center offering? Also, which version do you have installed? "soffice --version"
<kostkon> paultroke, some parts you have got to install yourself and do not come as part of 12.04, e.g. libreoffice base
<paultroke> bekks: Sorry, I'm not being clear. I got the message that JRE needed to be installed for LibreOffice to work fully. I went looking for it on software centre. I found JRE, but also saw LibreOffice listed as not installed. This confused me.
<paultroke> kostkon: Thanks. How do I find out which elements are installed?
<bekks> paultroke: dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<paultroke> bekks: thanks.
<paultroke> bekks, kostkon: Which JRE package would you suggest?
<bekks> paultroke: I suggest the Oracle Java JDK.
<kostkon> paultroke, openjdk7?
<paultroke> bekks, kostkon: Thanks to both of you for your help - and patience with a newbie :-)
<gamoholic> For LibreOffice you should be fine with openJDK
<gamoholic> openjdk-7-jre
<gamoholic> If you are going to do something more serious with Java like run a MineCraft server then I would definitely suggest the Oracle flavor of Java :)
<onlty> I play MineCraft w/ openjdk
<paultroke> gamoholic: Thanks very much.
<paultroke> I use irc so rarely, how do I leave a chat room politely?
<gamoholic> openjdk is probably fine, but I feel better with the official Java for running an MC server
<gamoholic> I never leave, so don't ask me :P
<bekks> paultroke: Just say "see you later" or something :)
<gamoholic> ^
<paultroke> gamoholic: Ha Ha!
<Armo> Hi all. I am trying to remap some keys, but they loose their new function as soon as I reboot (etc.), how can I make the change permanent?
<paultroke> bekks: Thanks.
<netameta__> hey all, i've just installed curl, and now as i restarted my fpm-php5, it doesnt work any ideas ?
<paultroke> Thanks everyone for your help. See you later.
<netameta__> also when i tried to restart it, its says stop: unknown instanse. when i do ps aux, it doenst seem to load
<Markspicologyc> hi, i have a question on ubuntu kernel under grub, somebody speaking spanish?. Sorry. my english level is low. :-(
<llutz> !es | Markspicologyc
<ubottu> Markspicologyc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Markspicologyc> thanks
<netameta__> anyone with a clue ?
<bitbee> Hi all
<vee-trev> hi guys...IDK what I did but when I use sudo it doesnt require a password anymore..please help
<gamoholic> Have you closed your terminal and re-opened it?
<gamoholic> Sudo remembers your password for a while
<vee-trev> gamoholic:  yes...even switched the pc off and on again....and its been a while now
<gamoholic> Huh, that is weird
<gamoholic> So running something like "sudo apt-get update" no longer asks you for a password?
<vee-trev> gamoholic: nop...it just runs
<porksauce> vee-trev: only thing i can think you might've done is to modify your sudoers file or created a file in /etc/sudoers.d -- does either of those sound familiar?
<niuniu> xit
<vee-trev> porksauce: uhm.....nop they not fam
<gamoholic> When you run "id" it doesn't show "root" as one of the groups, does it?
<vee-trev> no...theres no root , only sudo
<po1l> hey everyone is there a way  to make a program to connect to the internet only through vpn? i mean...when you use firefox the traffic will go through the vpn and when you use xchat not?
<Timmy> Learn programming or make apps. Hack Ruby, Go, Java, NodeJS, PHP, C, and Python.Install Wordpress, Laravel, Django, and Bootstrap. Play with MySQL, Mongo, and enjoy root access.Sign up now and join the fun! https://koding.com/R/nixmd (actually use suggested url so you'll get 1 GB more storage and i'll get too :D )
<JoshStrobl> Bugger off Timmy.
<gamoholic> vee-trev: I guess make sure you don't have NOPASSWD somewhere in /etd/sudoers http://askubuntu.com/questions/334318/sudoers-file-enable-nopasswd-for-user-all-commands
<porksauce> nice ad spam, way to improve the rep of your site Timmy
<vee-trev> gamoholic:  let me chek
<Timmy> Haters will hate
<JoshStrobl> Just go Timmy...just go.
<spoutnik16> hi guys
<spoutnik16> i'm encountering problem while installing ubuntu on my desktop, and i'm totally lost in doc, with absolutelly no idea how to deal with it
<vee-trev> gamoholic: thers a lot of NOPASSWDs....
<vee-trev> spoutnik16: wats the prob
<JoshStrobl> spoutnik16: Could you be more detailed on what issue you are encountering?
<gamoholic> vee-trev: That's probably not good. I wonder where they came from? What do you use to manage users?
<spoutnik16> when i boot under ubuntu, the screen keep refreshing, with a weird remain of windows interface (all blured)
<spoutnik16> when i hit ctrl alt f1, console keep saying me three things :
<spoutnik16> GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec // radeon ib ring test failed  // radeon fence wait failed
<gamoholic> Sounds like it doesn't like your GPU
<vee-trev> gamoholic: the gnome thing , not sure what its called , but the defaut in gnome
<spoutnik16> yeah, but i like my gpu :/
<gamoholic> vee-trev: Ok. I have never used that, so I don't know what it does to the sudoers file
<vee-trev> spoutnik16: it doesnt care
<spoutnik16> is there any solution but to change my gpu ? like, some weird drivers voodoo ?
<gamoholic> spoutnik16: What is the model number of your GPU?
<spoutnik16> radeon hd 3600 series
<gamoholic> Ah, an old one
<vee-trev> gamoholic: will see wat i can do , thanks
<gamoholic> Those aren't supported any more
<spoutnik16> hum
<netameta__> i've just installed curl , and now fpm doesnt seem to work at all. any ideas ?
<porksauce> vee-trev: you're right to be alarmed, that's not good.  you might think about re-installing. no trustworthy app should do that to your sudoers file, and you clearly would not have done that by mistake
<spoutnik16> it means, if i take an old distrib it will work ?
<gamoholic> spoutnik16: I would recommend against that.
<bekks> spoutnik16: supprted versions are 12.04, 12.10 and 13.10
<bekks> *supported
<spoutnik16> gamoholic: so, what would you recommend ?
<gamoholic> Honestly, a new GPU
<gamoholic> The Intel GPUs that are built into newer processors work really well
<gamoholic> Especially if you aren't trying to do high-end gaming
<edcosmos> bom dia alguem que fale portugues
<gamoholic> But that requires a whole new computer
<spoutnik16> i took that gpu because it costed 20 bucks and has in-build bi-screen
<vee-trev> porksauce: yeah....you right , maybe i shud jut re-install but will try to fix first....its very scary
<porksauce> vee-trev: yeah i'd want to do some forensics before wiping too to see if i could figure out how it got that way, but please no online banking while it's like that :)
<spoutnik16> but if the problem is the gpu, does it mean i can run a linux with no graphical interface ? with an old graphical interface ?
<gamoholic> spoutnik16: What do you want to use Linux for?
<vee-trev> porksauce: man u starting to scare me , Ive done a lot of online banking with this situation...is it bad?
<spoutnik16> little bit of office, funny python-django dev, easy ssh without puty, being the cool kid with linux, easy home server
<gamoholic> You will need a GPU then
<gamoholic> Hmm
<spoutnik16> and, when i wanna make thing like testing rails, no more saying myself "shit, the windows install tutorial takes two hours, the linux one is two command lines"
<netameta__> No one wil a small hint really ?
<gamoholic> netameta__: What did curl install as deps? Maybe one of them got updated and no longer works with fpm
<porksauce> vee-trev: well, something has compromised the basic security on your box.  without knowing how it got that way it's impossible to know.  first thing i might do while it's like that is check my router logs to see if there's traffic i'm not initiating. but yeah i wouldn't trust it in its current state
<netameta__> gamoholic: not sure, but i've removed curl and the error stil there
<JoshStrobl> netameta__: did you install curl or php5-curl?
<netameta__> php5-curl
<JoshStrobl> what is the error?
<netameta__> JoshStrobl: i've installed php5-curl
<JoshStrobl> did you restart the php5-fpm process after install php5-curl?
<netameta__> JoshStrobl: yea got stop: Unknown instance:
<netameta__> php5-fpm start/running, process 7294
<JoshStrobl> I'm guessing you're trying to roll with nginx rather than apache2, correct?
<netameta__> i have to use nginx, for node.js + its pretty nice yea
<netameta__> JoshStrobl: about the error in/var/log/ php5-fpm.log and php5-fpm.log.1 both are empty. so unless there's another place that logs the errors there isnt any
<netameta__> i dont know what else to uninstall to try and fix this
<JoshStrobl> do you mind using pastebin and copying the output from dpkg --get-selections php5* ?
<vee-trev> porksauce: ....leme just back up n re-install...
<jenenliu> hi guys, are there some *nix tutorial for beginner ?
<jenenliu> I want to learn some basic commands, in order to familiar linux
<jenenliu> thanks
<netameta__> JoshStrobl: doing so now
<JoshStrobl> jenenliu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JoshStrobl> jenenliu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<netameta__> JoshStrobl: http://pastebin.com/GZgPnXZ9
<netameta__> BTW i've just removed both php5-fpm and php5-curl so the show as deinstalled
<jenenliu> JoshStrobl: thanks a lot ;)
<YamakasY> mhh building my own debs but my dependency is not installed
<JoshStrobl> netameta__: Might be worth adding the nginx PPA to see if it is anymore up to date than main. Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu saucy main to your /etc/sources.list, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nginx && sudo apt-get install php5-curl php5-fpm
<JoshStrobl> After that, check whether php5-fpm or php-fpm (as well as nginx) is listed in /etc/init.d. If so, restart those services using sudo service php5-fpm (php-fpm) restart and sudo service nginx restart.
<JoshStrobl> Check your nginx configuration files to make sure they are appropriately configured. A good reference / example is http://wiki.nginx.org/PHPFcgiExample#FastCGI_Example_.28with_PHP_FPM.29
<JoshStrobl> jenenliu: No problem, glad to help.
<netameta__> josh what you mean by add deb http://....
<JoshStrobl> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu saucy main" - add that line (without the quotes) in your /etc/sources.list file. it will fetch nginx from a different source (this one being the stable branch of nginx, which may differ from the repo.
<netameta__> in/etc/ i cant find a file or a folder named sources.list to add the above
<JoshStrobl> sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<netameta__> ah :-)
<JoshStrobl> yea, my bad :D
<ActionParsnip> JoshStrobl: why not use the real way to add PPAs which also imports the GPG key too.
<ActionParsnip> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update
<gamoholic> ^
<netameta__> so should i do this ?
<netameta__> or the add line ?
<ActionParsnip> Far far easier than having users open config files, yesn
<ActionParsnip> netameta__: use the command, its a tonne easier
<JoshStrobl> version difference between saucy repo and ppa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/nginx version 1.4.1 meanwhile PPA is 1.4.5-1 :D
<ActionParsnip> Whats new in 1.4.5?
<netameta__> josh will --reinstall, will complately restart everything ? including the configs ?
<JoshStrobl> I'd recommend backing up your configs. Usually purge will delete the configs and --reinstall will just re-install the package, but still worth doing a backup incase.
<netameta__> backedup
<Diplomatico> Hello, I have lubuntu installed on a pen drive, I've heard swap partitions wear out pen drives, so, can i format the swap partition?
<ActionParsnip> Diplomatico: sudo swapoff /dev/swappartitionname
<Diplomatico> What would that do?
<ActionParsnip> Diplomatico: you'll also want to remove the swap line from fstab. Y
<ActionParsnip> You need to make the swap not be used, you can then get rid of it
<Diplomatico> All right, got it...
<ActionParsnip> Diplomatico: you will only use swap if you max your ram
<Diplomatico> Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Diplomatico: how much ram do you have?
<Diplomatico> I think 1 gb
<netameta__> alrighty so, i've done the above,  both nginx/ php5-fpm are in ini.d, when i do sudo service [service] restart for nginx, i get ok, and for php5-fpm i get stop: Unknown instance:
<netameta__> php5-fpm start/running, process 11339
<netameta__> .
<netameta__> and it doesnt work
<netameta__> when i do ps aux, php5-fpm doesnt seem to run
<netameta__> do i need to config php maybe ? or its suppose to work out of the box ?
<JoshStrobl> normally it's already pre-configured in /etc/php-fpm.conf and /etc/php-fpm.d/*
<YamakasY> mhh my set dependencies for my build package are not installed
<JoshStrobl> Also make sure you follow the configurations at http://wiki.nginx.org/PHPFcgiExample#FastCGI_Example_.28with_PHP_FPM.29 which apply to nginx.
<YamakasY> anyone experience with that ?
<MonkeyDust> YamakasY  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<YamakasY> MonkeyDust: ah nice
<netameta__> josh the ngxinx is configured correctly . its something else.
<netameta__> that's weird
<netameta__> i have 2 servers almost identical
<netameta__> one i practiced on
<netameta__> and the second one was the "real" one
<netameta__> when i did the practice one, i followed some tutorial(which i cannot fine)  that had some kind of package to install including php5-fpm sql and some other stuff.
<netameta__> and it also has curl installed and its all working
<netameta__> is there a way to check the difference ?
<femguy> hi, i just got rid of my ubuntuone account, all my personal files are now gone, right? I mean I didnt delete the files before cancelling the account
<netameta__> How do i purge install a package ?
<femguy> cancelling alone means they delete all files... right?
<tux1> exit
<Armo> Hi all. I am trying to remap some keys using xmodmap, but they keep going back to their previous function after I reboot the computer. How can I solve that?
<llutz> Armo: make your changes in ~/.Xmodmap
<SM411> Hello! Anyone bother giving me some help on getting Wlan drivers work on my laptop? I have been googling for a while, but I have got stuck.
<Armo> llutz, This is a file?
<llutz> Armo: yes, if its not existing, create it
<Armo> llutz, Thank you.
<Armo> llutz, What should I do after that?
<netameta__> AAAAAH!!
<llutz> Armo: "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap"   once at runtime to make changes active. next X-start it should be read automatically
<netameta__> fixed !!
<ixio> anyone aware of a commericial backup software / provider that I can use to take a full system image of a linux box to a cloud server/service
<netameta__> darn i hate linux and anything related to servers
<JoshStrobl> netameta__: So what was the issue? :P
<Armo> llutz, Okay. But then, they also would come back to their old functions even after the computer comes back from a sleep.
<netameta__> joshStrobl, Thanks, what i did was purge everything, nginx/php5 everything that was there.
<netameta__> joshStrobl, then reinstalled it. and its working
<JoshStrobl> Awesome.
<JoshStrobl> Still not sure why it derped in the first place.
<netameta__> no idea what ecactly was worng
<netameta__> but :-)
<JoshStrobl> Yea me either :D
<netameta__> thanks for sticking with me and helping.
<netameta__> back to code
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<crunch-choco> Do you think goobuntu will switch to 14.04 as soon as it will be released?
<AzizLight> I am using tmux and zsh, and all keybindings are broken. ie: Crtl-p sends ^P... any ideas on how to fix the problem please?
<ActionParsnip> crunch-choco: 14.04 is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> crunch-choco: its also not supported in any of the Ubuntu support channels. It has its own community and support
<Armo> llutz, Is it possible to make that command execute automatically after resume from suspend/sleep?
<Voyage> Hi,
<ActionParsnip> Armo: you can set commands to run on wake up / thaw, yes
<llutz> Armo: somewhere in /etc/....pm/resume.d  is a place to put ascript for that iirc
<MarkDavies> Well.. I've installed elinks browser and I must say that for the time being I'm completely lost
<Voyage> Is there a native way to open/extract isz files in ubuntu?
<crunch-choco> ActionParsnip: oh oops ok, i didn't know
<MarkDavies> links provided me with all the functionality I needed but one: it doesn't allow to copy links
<Armo> ActionParsnip, Could you please help me do that?
<ActionParsnip> Arno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2044066
<MarkDavies> Unfortunately it seems like elinks has the same flow
<teo__> l
<ktosiek> how should vim plugins be packaged?
<ktosiek> I have a package that can provide a syntax plugin, but I'm not sure where to put it
<ktosiek> (or is there more development-oriented channel for Ubuntu?)
<cfhowlett> ktosiek, #ubuntu-devel if I recall correctly
<ktosiek> thanks!
<Hategrin> Quick, what's the name of the default Ubuntu font?!
<Codingfree> hi there. I heard that there is a way to do a clean installation of Ubuntu that allows to reduce in the future the Windows partition and to expands the UBuntu partition. Would you know what kind of installation I'm talking about?
<tero> any ideas why is ma battery life on my laptop almost half shorter on ubuntu?
<tero> than on windows?
<Hategrin> Codingfree, it's been a while since I've tried to run that type of install, i'm not even sure it's still supported.
<Codingfree> Hategrin, do you remember how is it named?
<Hategrin> But I do think I remember it trying to shrink my backup drive when i installed lately, if I'm correct in my thinking it was the default option.
<Hategrin> I'd strongly suggest you pickup an extra hard drive though and just dual boot. Install the bootloader on your Windows drive and the Ubuntu system on the new one
<Hategrin> It would automatically detect the windows partition and setup a grub (bootloader) loader for it
<Anupkumar> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop
<Anupkumar> IF I want to remove the above panel then what should I do?
<Anupkumar> I mean I want a Mac look for my system
<ActionParsnip> Raring is EOL and not supported in any way
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, 12.04 for Long Term Support or 13.10 for --- a couple more months of support.
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: 13.04
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, as actionparsnip stated: 13.04 is dead and no longer supported here or anywhere else.  consider your options.
<Anupkumar> so you mean I need to install 12.04 on my PC?
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: ^
<mannnn> Anupkumar: or wait out for 12.04
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, or 13.10 - your choice;;
<mannnn> Anupkumar: or wait out for 14.04
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: with 13.10 there is a Issue for me
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, or put 12.04 on now and upgrade directly to 14.04 next month.
<Anupkumar> I am not getting the graphic driver installed in that
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: I got a ATI radeon 7670M hd graphic card
<cfhowlett> Anupkumar, GPU is over my head.  sorry.
<Anupkumar> cfhowlett: ok
<Platz> rejoice!  Firefox 29 with the spiffy new appearance is finally filtered down
<node539> onward to glory!
<bublik007> If I install ubuntu 14.04 will I be able to update to final when it comes out simply by doing apt-get update apt get upgrade or is it advisable to do a clean install?
<cfhowlett> bublik007, possible to update but I prefer clean install.  YMMV
<bublik007> Even from 14.04 to 14.04?
<cfhowlett> bublik007, although I'm not 100% "upgrade" is the correct command
<cfhowlett> bublik007, "personal preference"
<bublik007> Any other opinions
<cfhowlett> bublik007, ask in #ubuntu+1   the "next release" channel should know all about that stuff
<JoshStrobl> bublik007: I believe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would be the appropriate command :)
<bublik007> Even if it's from 14.04 to 14.04?
<JoshStrobl> bublik007: If you are running something like 14.04 beta and want it to jump to stable, you shouldn't have to do anything since it is already pointing to the trusty repo. That said, I'd also recommend asking in the ubuntu+1 IRC.
<bublik007> Yeah that was my original question
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: Trusty isnt supported here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bublik007> I did. Thanks. The channel is pretty dead though :(
<tomreyn> in ubuntu 12.04, can you make a system connect to the default (configured in NM) access poiunt even when the user hasn't logged in, yet?
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: doesnt mean its supported here
<tomreyn> i'm trying to diagnose problems on a remote ubuntu _desktop_ and it would be helpful to be able to access it even without X running
<cfhowlett> tomreyn, don't think so but - but why would you even want to do that?  sounds quite risky.
<Ooho> hi
<bublik007> Alright sorry. Didn't want to upset you
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: how's that risky?
<kostkon> tomreyn, yes, just enable the "available to all users" options
<kostkon> option*
<ActionParsnip> tomreyn: what are you connecting to the remote system to do?
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: all kinds of system management tasks
<tomreyn> fsck of /home in this case
<tomreyn> (that's a partition)
<ActionParsnip> tomreyn: you can do that over ssh, you dont need the full desktip for that
<ActionParsnip> tomreyn: you are opening a terminal in the desktop session, right?
<tomreyn> only when the system is connected to the network, though
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> i'm ssh'ing to that remote desktop
<tomreyn> currently i cannot ssh in unless the local user there logged in, since only then the wireless network link is established
<tomreyn> i think waht kostkon said is exactly what i needed . thanks!
<ActionParsnip> tomreyn: ahh i see, weird. Id have thought network manager would start at boot and use the configs
<rajv> hi
<cheval> Hey guys i have a question about ubuntu server? anoyone there?
<tomreyn> i think ti starts during boot, but did not (hopefully it will now) bring up the wireless interface until user logs on to desktop
<ActionParsnip> Cheval: wassup
<stefg> BTW, there's #ubuntu-server
<jmoore> Hello everyone. Hmm.. so we are all using Ubuntu  that are here I take it?
<cheval> ActionParsnip: hey
<cacamiel> hi
<cfhowlett> jmoore, safe to assume.  what's your support question.
<cacamiel> g2g i will be back later sorry
<gordonjcp> jmoore: maybe
<rajv> i tried to install ubuntu 13.10 in my recently bought  ASUS F102BA-SH41T
 * gordonjcp isn't using Linux at all at the moment
 * cfhowlett thinks "heretic!"
<gordonjcp> I dual-boot between Linux and OSX or Linux and Haiku, depending what machine I'm on
<cfhowlett> :)
<gordonjcp> currently I'm working on Haiku
<jmoore> Im good I ended up here by default. I love Ubuntu though.
<rajv> i am getting low resolution graphics card error unable to proceed with install
<rajv> can someone help me
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: :-D
<cheval> ActionParsnip: When i create an ubuntu server, i wanted to set up a Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM, the problem is that it fails and doest lets me to install grub on either sda or /boot. I done it before but also guided on crunchbang os. I tried ubuntu server 12.04, 13.10 weird any help?
<ActionParsnip> Rajv: sems to be an ATi GPU
<cfhowlett> !server|cheval,
<ubottu> cheval,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Rajv: try thebboot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<rajv> how do i try that
<rajv> sorry for the dumb question
<cheval> ubottu: ah a special channel for special folks lol
<ubottu> cheval: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | rajv
<ubottu> rajv: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<rajv> thank you
<rajv> thanks ActionParsnip and ubottu i will try that
 * cheval READING TIME
 * cheval Hasta Lavista
<ActionParsnip> cheval: why an encrypred server?
<ActionParsnip> cheval: does /boot need to be unencrypted?
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: From the fact that some people do whole disk encryption, I gather that there are ways around it.
<narcislinux> What is the purpose of this comic? http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-06-24/
<bublik007> Any difference in installing x ubuntu and then adding unity then just installing ubuntu to begin with?
<cfhowlett> bublik007, funny but off-topic for this channel.
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: none, you will just have an extra session to log in to in LightDM
<Bug8f> Well I know it's not really the right place because it may be a problem with fedora, but I'm just asking in case someone has an idea : My computer is : Athlon 3500+ / ATI 4550 -> It doesn't boot anymore past the fedora logo since yum update installed Kernel 3.13, if i boot in verbose i get : started accounts service as the last line before it get stuck. Does anyone has any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> bublik007: you can install as many desktops and shells as your drive can hold and you will make the choice when you log in
<ActionParsnip> Bug8f: ask in #fedora please. This is ubunt support only
<Bug8f> ActionParsnip: I didn't but I didn't get any answer, I'm asking there because i was wondering if anyone had the same problem with this kernel in other distribs.
<Bug8f> I did*
<ActionParsnip> Bug8f: its offtopic here
<Bug8f> ActionParsnip: Ok sorry.
<jhutchins> Bug8f: The boot structure of Fedora is quite distinct from Ubuntu.  You're trying to buy Ford parts at the Chevy dealer.
<Bug8f> jhutchins: Sorry, I just thought as both could be using the same kernel the problem could be there too.
<cfhowlett> Bug8f, no apology needed.
<ljv4> i have host machine with a lot of new firefox tabs open and about 60 "vino-serv" processes opened from an IP found on this bad list (https://www.dragonresearchgroup.org/insight/vncprobe.txt). although mathematically i'm surprised if they could crack a 120-bit random alphanumeric pwd, what's the best means of autopsy after i have disconnected internet connection?
<jhutchins> ljv4: Are you trying to figure out what happened, or just trying to fix it.
<ljv4> curiosity wants the first, pragmatism the second, so both but mostly the first as i'd like to know before i potentially reinstall ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ljv4, shouldn't have to reinstall - I would think locking down the vulnerable points would sufficient
<jhutchins> ljv4: If the system has been compromised you can't really trust any part of it, so yeah, reinstall is required.
<ActionParsnip> Ljv4: do you have a web facing vnc server?
<jhutchins> ljv4: One of the most common tricks is to replace "logon" with a program that does other things as well.
 * cfhowlett considers himself properly chastised.
<ActionParsnip> ljv4: please tel me you are using an SSH tunnel for VNC and not port forwarding port 5900 and 5800 on your router.
<ljv4> actionparsnip, i have no portforwarding from router to those vnc ports (hence my surprise as i naively thought that meant vnc only locally available)
<ActionParsnip> ljv4: strange indeed
<dragonslay> ActionParsnip, please suggest some data compression proxy you might know of?
<ActionParsnip> dragonslay: no idea. Sorry
<ljv4> jhutchins: i don't know what "logon" is, or if you mean the adversary may have replaced my "logon" program so they can get my logon pwd
<ActionParsnip> Dragonslay: seems there is an extension for chrome for it
<ActionParsnip> !info ziproxy
<ubottu> ziproxy (source: ziproxy): compressing HTTP proxy server. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.0-2 (saucy), package size 110 kB, installed size 339 kB
<ActionParsnip> Dragonslay: run one on your own pc
<dragonslay> Hm, ActionParsnip. TX :)
<llutz> what's the point of running a compressing proxy on local machines? *wonder*
<ljv4> any suggestions on autopsy? if i create the same setup after a reinstall, the same vulnerability would likely exist. the math is not in their favor, i'm stumped. but notification window asked about setup.exe from ...cldsvr311.com and playhe.com tabs open on firefox, etc, etc
<nikolam> How is this possible: I linked a program from /opt/ to /bin and It won't run, http://pastebin.com/z2SQaRga
<llutz> nikolam: as yo see, it searches for other dirs/files in $PWD which don't exist in bin/
<nikolam> llutz, so it's a program problem, not linking it?
<Phil42> it looks like /usr/bin/aooffice is complaing that /opt/openoffice4/program/aooffice.bin is not there
<nikolam> Yes I see that, Phil42 but since aooffice is just a symbolic link to /opt/openoffice4/program/soffice
<llutz> nikolam: it works, if you call "/opt/openoffice4/program/soffice" directly?
<nikolam> yes, llutz
<nikolam> I just made aooffice to be a script, that does 'cd /opt/openoffice4/program/ '  and then './soffice' . And it works
<nikolam> Even /usr/bin/soffice (that comes from LibreOffice is actually a script
<nikolam> Only thing that wasn't done was installing AOO menu icons, because .deb provided by Apache does not work on Ubuntu. Must report that to them to fix that
<llutz> nikolam: yes, because those change $PWD into the /opt/openoffice.... where other needed files are found. your simple symlink doesn't, so it fails
<nikolam> llutz, yes, it is application's problem. Application expect same-named other files on same location, e.g. it is specific to name of executable. Suppose AOO and Libreoffice share that problem, and are for that named soffice still
<llutz> nikolam: a lot of application have that problem. just use the script they provide to start,not a (non-working) symlink
<rajv> installing ubuntu 13.10  on my ASUS F102BA-SH41T  unable to install due to low graphics resolution problem
<rajv> <ActionParsnip> Rajv: try thebboot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<rajv> but i am unable to enter this option
<rajv> can some one help me
<cfhowlett> rajv, what do you mean you can't do the nomodeset?
<humbag> rajv: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 under 'How to enable kernel options on the livecd'
<jhutchins> rajv: Why can't you enter the option?
<rajv> when i try uubuntu
<rajv> it directly goes to low screen resolution
<rajv> should I the grub file
<rajv> hi jhutchins can you help me
<jhutchins> rajv: How have you tried to enter the command?
<rajv> yes
<rajv> I  tried radeon.nomodeset=1 in the grub loader
<jhutchins> rajv: The usual method is to go ahead and install with the low resolution, but then reconfigure the graphics.
<rajv> still get the same issue
<rajv> but it is not responding to keystrokes
<rajv> any other alternative is there
<jhutchins> rajv: So system is not responding to keyboard during boot?
<rajv> once it reaches the low screen resolution dialog it does nto respond
<jhutchins> rajv: That's not very clear, but if you can't edit the boot command, look for USB options in your BIOS.  Something like "Legacy USB".  Whatever it's set to, change it and see if that works.
<rajv> i can edit the boot command
<rajv> i added radeon.nomodeset=1 after quiet command
<rajv> but then also it goes to low resolution screen and after that the system does not respond
<rajv> hi jhutchins - is the option radeon,nomodeset=1 correct
<levo> is it possible to use linux command line (fdisk) using minimal ubuntu disk?
<jhutchins> rajv: If you have radeon hardware and it does not boot to a graphics screen then yes, but you might want to do a text mode install.
<jhutchins> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<rajv> how do i do that
<jhutchins> rajv: It's hard to have a lot of knowledge about the installer unless you do a lot of installs on a lot of different hardware.  Most of us do one install on one system.
<rajv> ok
<rajv> r u suggesting text based install is not easy
<rajv> the alternative I have is to live wiith windows
<jhutchins> rajv: No, but to get the details you should read the documentation ubottu linked to above.
<rajv> sure thanks
<FeDeerico> How to Install "Eyeon Fusion"
<FeDeerico> help please
<FeDeerico> Heelp
<Phil42> Do you have all the compatibility libraries installed?
<Phil42> http://vfxpedia.com/index.php?title=...l_Instructions
<Phil42> Did you follow the install guide?
<Phil42> http://vfxpedia.com/index.php?title=.../Install_Guide
<Phil42> http://vfxpedia.com/index.php?title=Fusion_under_Linux#Distribution_Specific_Install_Instructions
<Phil42> http://vfxpedia.com/index.php?title=Fusion_under_Linux#Distribution_Specific_Install_Instructions
<daemonicus> is there any command that i can soft "fake" that i plug in the power source of my laptop
<daemonicus> ?
<daemonicus> and then plug it off?
<daftykins> why?
<Guest23858> since i had setup openstack . when i type localhost . i get openstack dashboard . Now , how would i setup a website to run on my local machine
<Guest23858> any help ? :(
<FeDeerico> but "Fusion" is a software for editing videos
<jak2000> wich package recommend me install ofr send email? wich MTA? a easy to configure, thanks/j nullmailer
<Phil42> http://vfxpedia.com/index.php?title=Fusion_under_Linux/Install_Guide
<jak2000> error...(invalid message) lastest
<FeDeerico> http://www.eyeonline.com/DownloadFusion2.html
<daftykins> Guest23858: i don't understand you, are you asking how to make 'openstack' available from outside your home?
<daemonicus> daftykins,  why was for me??
<Guest23858> daftykins: no
<daftykins> daemonicus: yep
<jak2000> FeDeerico what is Fusion? is for?
<llutz> jak2000: just to handle outgoing mail? via a smarthost or direct delivery? look at ssmtp/msmtp
<Guest23858> daftykins: how would i make my browser to open a site i setup in apache when i type localhost
<FeDeerico> Its like Adobe after effects
<daemonicus> daftykins, sometimes, since boot, i have a higher power consumption , about 3W more. If i plug in the cable and instantly unplug it , it gets back to normal
<Guest23858> daftykins: bcoz , when i type localhost i get openstack dashboard
<jak2000> llutz, i want send an receive emails a friend recommend me null mailer, its ok?
<daftykins> Guest23858: either buy a web domain and point it to your home IP and port forward, or edit your hosts file to fake a website at your LAN IP (192.168.x.x) instead
<FeDeerico> for post production
<daftykins> daemonicus: that's weird, no ideas unfortunately
<llutz> jak2000: nullmailer cannot handle inbound mail afaik
<jak2000> llutz wich recommend me? easy to install? dovecot? postfix? sendmail?
<llutz> jak2000: postfix
<llutz> jak2000: well documented, support in #postfix
<Guest23858> daftykins: how would i edit my host file ? what ip should i point to ?
<jak2000> i know that in google exist some tutorials, but... you know a good? tutorial?
<jak2000> for install postfix, need have bind installed on my server?
<llutz> jak2000:like https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<Guest23858> daftykins: i use a netgear router
<daftykins> Guest23858: your system's LAN IP would work, you edit /etc/hosts and add an entry at the bottom
<daftykins> Guest23858: although what's really so hard about visiting http://localhost/ ? :)
<jak2000> llutz what about bind?
<llutz> jak2000: not really needed
<Guest23858> daftykins: thats what i told i use openstack , so i get openstack dashboard when i type loopback address
<jak2000> llutz thanks, friend, i continue working on my site...
<Guest23858> daftykins: and i am testing another website . so i asked
<daftykins> Guest23858: oooooh so you want to run that and apache at the same time...
<daftykins> Guest23858: ok you want to reconfigure openstack to run on a different port than 80 then. try changing it to 8080
<Guest23858> daftykins: ya u got it
<mjayk> haya I need help setting the MTU on my wireless card cana anyone help ?
<daftykins> Guest23858: then you will have apache on http://localhost/ and openstack on http://localhost:8080/
<zg> what is so different between `upgrade' and `dist-upgrade'
<zg> with `apt-get'
<llutz> zg read man apt-get (upgrade won't install new packages)
<Guest23858> daftykins: i dont want to reconfigure openstack . i want to change apache to other port
<daftykins> Guest23858: hrmm that's probably the backwards way to go about it, but ok. just installed apache and reconfigure it in /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<zg> upgrade
<zg> Used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in /etc/apt/sources.list(5).
<jak2000> how to see all commands typed?
<zg> llutz: you lie
<daftykins> jak2000: 'history'
<zg> jak2000: look at `~/.bash_history'
<llutz> zg: keep reading that chapter
<jak2000> ok, thanks
<zg> llutz: oh ok
<zg> thanks
<nick__> italians around ? ;)
<Guest23858> daftykins: i dont see any place to change the port in conf file
<daftykins> Guest23858: ok it might be in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<daftykins> Guest23858: at this point though i would recommend you google and use apache's own docs to discover how
<llutz> Guest23858: sudo vi /etc/apache2/ports.conf -> Listen 8010
<llutz> or what port ever
<Dorifto> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dorifto> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<jak2000> how to open a port?
<llutz> jak2000: start a service listening on it
<jak2000> llutz yes.. vsftpd
<jak2000> OR recomend other FTP server?
<llutz> jak2000: check if you can use sftp instead of ftp.
<jak2000> mm ok, googling
 * jak2000 googlilng ubuntu sftp tutorial
<jak2000> mm proftpd + sftp ?
<jak2000> llutz confused links on google, can recommend me one? for start?
<jak2000> llutz nned Install openssh-server?
<llutz> jak2000: sftp bases on ssh, not ftp.
<jak2000> *need
<llutz> jak2000: yes, needs sshd
<jak2000> mmm ok, apt-get install openssh-server: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<usr13> jak2000: Do you need to test to see that it works?  ssh localhost
<usr13> (you'll either get a login prompt or "Connection refused")
<jak2000> usr13 but if i move the ssh config i cant connect remotely... remotely i can do a ssh to my server(its a vps) i have fear...
<llutz> jak2000: so you already have ssh up and running
<vu> Wnated to upgrade from 12.4.3 to 12.4.4 but the upgrade took me to 12.10...hmm
<jak2000> yes...
<jak2000> i am reading: http://articlebin.michaelmilette.com/setting-up-openssh-sftp-on-ubuntu/  for try connect from a windows PC
<jak2000> but i think first of first need open the port on my ubuntu server
<usr13> vu: What command did you use ?
<artx> ciao
<usr13> vu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<YamakasY_> ah startup script
<usr13> vu: cat /etc/issue  #Are you sure it's 12.10?
<usr13> vu: What did you do?
<abhinav2hd> hey guys
<usr13> abhinav2hd: How can we help you?
<usr13> jak2000: To do a secure shell connection from a Windows PC, you can use putty.
<jak2000> usr13 i use winscp for connect, itsok?
<bekks> vu: did you run do-release-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> jak2000: using winscp, you dont get a terminal.
<usr13> jak2000:  I don't know about winscp
<vu> bekks: Good point....need to check
<usr13> jak2000: iptables -L   #See what that says
<SergeyServer> yo guys again
<SergeyServer> I almost done
<usr13> jak2000: sudo iptables -L |pastebinit  #Send us the URL and well will look as well.
<SergeyServer> Could someone help me with webservers?
<SergeyServer> I need to edit mysql.
<SergeyServer> and sqlite3
<usr13> jak2000: (By default, no ports are blocked.)
<mikemonk> hi guys... got a question... does anybody know if I install an Ubuntu 14.04 image, can I keep it upgrading with apt so that at the time the final version is released, it would be the same that the one I would have installed at the beginning?
<SergeyServer> is here anyone who can help me with it?
<jak2000> usr13 yes
<usr13> mikemonk: yes
<jak2000> i want to connect with winscp to a remote server via ssh (i have a certificate/key)
<mikemonk> usr13: good thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !winscp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ActionParsnip> Hmm no guide
<yeats> jak2000: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/start
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/public_key
<jak2000> thanks
<jak2000> reading
<ActionParsnip> Yeats: i see you have access to websearching too
<mikemonk> do you guys know how stable is 14.04 by now? would you consider it a daily driver for a personal workstation?
<ActionParsnip> mikemonk: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<mikemonk> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<SergeyServer> Hello guys anyone can help me with mysql???
<yeats> ActionParsnip: :-)
<usr13> SergeyServer: What is your question?
<ActionParsnip> SergeyServer: installing it or using it?
<SergeyServer> Using
<SergeyServer> I need to create database, account and password on my server
<ActionParsnip> SergeyServer: somebody may know but ask in #mysql too
<SergeyServer> what is it?
<SergeyServer> I cannot send messages in that chat
<bekks> Register your nick.
<SergeyServer> I dont know how to register
<SergeyServer> this bad program
<SergeyServer> very bad
<llutz> !register | SergeyServer
<ubottu> SergeyServer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bekks> !register | SergeyServer
<usr13> SergeyServer: mysqladmin -u <user-name> password <yourpassword>
<SergeyServer> ?
<bekks> SergeyServer: You have to register your nickname to send messages in the mysql IRC channel.
<SergeyServer> I write in terminal sudo mysqladmin -u hostbot
<usr13> SergeyServer: And as llutz suggests, you should just register your nick.
<mikemonk> SergeyServer: first information is for you registering, second one is for mysql
<usr13> SergeyServer: ... and join the mysql channel
<SergeyServer> #mysql :Cannot send to channel
<buntu|boog> o.o
<SergeyServer> cannot register
<buntu|boog>  new here
<bekks> SergeyServer: You did not even try. :)
<usr13> SergeyServer: Register your nick
<buntu|boog> how?
<bekks> SergeyServer: Please read the link given, and register your nick.
<SergeyServer> bekks I tried
<usr13> !russian | SergeyServer
<SergeyServer> what link? o.O
<ubottu> SergeyServer: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mikemonk> SergeyServer: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<p3rror> I need to draw some network architecture
<p3rror> for that I use Dia
<SergeyServer> I cannot write in russian channel too
<SergeyServer> lol
<p3rror> how to get something like this http://nefertiti.crdp.ac-lyon.fr/wk/_media/cdch/dmz1.jpg
<cfhowlett> p3rror, best to ask Dia channel for support.
<buntu|boog> o.o
<SergeyServer> aha /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<PengunCSC> hipitihop,
<Lope> I tried to mount a NFS share and I got a message: "access denied by server". do I need to mount the NFS share as user bob... having a bob user on the server with a matching password with permission to access the shared dir? even with 777 permissions on the dir I get the same message.
<p3rror> cfhowlett, I'm looking for an alternative
<p3rror> cfhowlett, So I can not ask on Dia channel
<ScyllaBus> Hello, Ubuntu 13.10 user here (running MATE desktop env). Currently trying to install AMD graphics driver, but every time I do, my computer slows down by A LOT, making it almost impossible to do anything (like continue with the AMD driver installer). I ran 'top' and sure enough, XOrg was using 104% of my CPU. What can I do to fix this? This also happened on other distros such as Linux Mint.
<usr13> Lope: You must set user or permissions on the server so that it can be accessed
<cfhowlett> p3rror, got it.  wait 1
<PengunCSC> LibreOffice 4.2.0 RC4 Calc crashes when changing a group of cells format to Currency. on Ubuntu 12.04.4 with LibreOffice 4.0 PPA
<usr13> Lope: Or, you may need to adjust your fstab entry.  You can show us what you have, maybe we can give you some specific advise.
<llutz> !info lanmap
<ubottu> Package lanmap does not exist in saucy
<daftykins> ScyllaBus: install it with X stopped?
<ScyllaBus> daftykins: How?
<buntu|boog> o.o
<usr13> Lope: mount | pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> PengunCSC: contact the PPA maintainer to report the issue
<daftykins> ScyllaBus: depends if you're comfortable at doing the install from command line
<cfhowlett> p3rror, see linux options:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagramming_software
<CarlFK> I need to cd and run a script when a user logs in. basically this  "Command line or programmatical approach for 12.04" http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-everytime-i-log-in  only this doesn't work: Exec="cd dvsmon && ./stream_test.sh"
<ScyllaBus> daftykins: But why is this happening though?
<usr13> Lope: ... and sent a couple URLs
<PengunCSC> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<daftykins> ScyllaBus: i have no idea
<buntu|boog> I forgot ubuntu
<KiltedMetalhead> I'm confused.
<SergeyServer> nobody wants to help me in mysql
<daftykins> ScyllaBus: which AMD card is it?
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: use the full path to the folder to cd to.
<daftykins> SergeyServer: perhaps you should try a mysql channel?
<ScyllaBus> daftykins: AMD Radeon 7770GHz Edition
<SergeyServer> daftykins I  wrote there, no1 helps me
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: ah right. thanks
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: or make a script to run the commands and add that to the startup
<daftykins> SergeyServer: then i guess you're done beyond researching yourself online
<ScyllaBus> I've looked online on google and still haven't found a solution yet, but a vast majority seem to think it has something to do with a nVidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> Scyllabus: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> i sincerely doubt it
<ScyllaBus> out: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Lope> thanks usr13: checking it out
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,do you see 2 GPUs? Whatbis after 'driver=' for it/them?
<jak2000> usr13, llutz i am connect via Certificate (ssh) and only ask me a user. but wordpress ask me ip/user/password how to solve this?
<ScyllaBus> Actually yeah I do see two GPU's. One is my Radeon card and one is my Intel integrated graphics.
<llutz> jak2000: what does ssh to do with wordpress?
<llutz> have*
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: is the system a laptop?
<ScyllaBus> No, custom built desktop.
<ScyllaBus> radeon: driver=radeon     integrated intel gfx: driver=i915
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: have you tried disabling the Intel GPU?
<usr13> jak2000: So you have it set up for passwordless login?
<jak2000> llutz i installed wordpress on my server, i need install a captcha plugin, when try to install ask me a user/password of my FTP server.
<jak2000> usr13: only add a user: adduser myuser ?
<ScyllaBus> ActionParsnip: via bios?
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: yes
<usr13> jak2000: Make your question specific.  (Or more specific)
<jak2000> ok
<jak2000> usr13 for create a user, (sftp user), i need adding the user with command adduser?
<llutz> jak2000: for that you need a real ftp- not sftp-server i'd guess
<ScyllaBus> ActionParsnip: I sometimes use it for dual monitor though (don't have a second monitor compatible with the DVI-D input).
<jak2000> llutz yes i think
<Lope> usr13: sorted, just had to refresh my config.
<llutz> jak2000: well, i stay corrected: http://wordpress.org/plugins/ssh-sftp-updater-support/
<usr13> Lope: Very good.
<usr13> jak2000: You might also want to /join #wordpress
<ScyllaBus> But its strange because I don't even have my monitor plugged into that port, its plugged into my graphics card DVI port.
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: worth a try, just to test
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: the Xorg is still trying to use both to form the X server
<usr13> Lope: And remember to restart the nfs server if you change /etc/exports
<smacktalk> I'm having trouble extracting an xz file
<ScyllaBus> ActionParsnip: Let's say it were to work, what would I do in the future when I need to use my integrated graphics again?
<as222> Hi. I've got a laptop which Win doesn't come up at all. So I'm trying to boot the laptop by UBUNTU 13.10 and after booting it with CD/ROM, then I'll try to copy all my data, but only after a few mins -in the middle of copying- then everthing stops! Any idea how can I copy all my data?
<jak2000> arghh  usr13 and llutz: http://postimg.org/image/lpu08xb5d/
<smacktalk> tar -Jxf FreeNAS-9.2.1.2-RELEASE-x64.img.xz
<smacktalk>   says this isn't a tar file...
<jak2000> no place for give the certificate :(
<usr13> smacktalk: So what kind of file is it?   file  <file.name>
<usr13> smacktalk: tar xvf FreeNAS-9.2.1.2-RELEASE-x64.img.xz
<llutz> jak2000: ftps is not the same as sftp
<usr13> smacktalk: (it will auto-detect)
<jak2000> llutz then for solve this issusue need isntall vsftpd? by sample?
<ActionParsnip> ScyllaBus: not sure tbh
<Lope> will the latest linux kernel generally perform significantly better than Kernel 3.2?
<usr13> smacktalk: Oh it says it *isnt* a tar file?
<llutz> jak2000: yes,
<smacktalk> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<flashram> how want to help me restore my ubuntu to full gnome instead of wallpaper only gnome ?
<usr13> smacktalk: So what is it?
<ScyllaBus> How do I run the AMD graphics driver installer via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> smacktalk: install unp and use that to extract the file
<llutz> smacktalk: unxz file.xz
<ScyllaBus> ie, how do I run the AMD graphics installer without it using XServer?
<frank1e> hey guys
<flashram> hi ActionParsnip how do i restore gnome ?
<flashram> im on 804
<flashram> CANT UPDATE :(  pc to old
<usr13> ScyllaBus: You probably need to turn off the GUI first.  Right?
<jak2000> llutz ok :(
<usr13> ScyllaBus: ./file-name-here
<ActionParsnip> flashram: 8.04 is no longer supported in any way
<buntu|boog> help
<flashram> not even on chat ? i use old repos
<ScyllaBus> usr13: I'm not sure how to do that.
<frank1e> Im trying to copy some folders with files in them to /usr/bin on ubuntu. googled and people always say to use gksudo nautilus, which opens a new window after the entered pass. but the new window is the Home folder.
<frank1e> anyone can help me on that?
<buntu|boog> with my graphic card?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: Lubuntu 14.04 is great on old systems and is lTS
<usr13> ScyllaBus: sudo service lightdm stop
<ricksebak> I'm trying to install ubuntu server in a virtualbox VM. I tried to push F4 at the install screen so I can use the "install minimal VM mode". but F4 isn't responsive at all in the guest. However, if I hit F1 for help, then F4 to go to the fourth menu page, that works, so I know virtualbox is sending the F4 key. anyone have an idea how to get into the F4 "modes" menu of the installer?
<flashram> how do i install it without a reboot is ther a level stage4 tarball ?
<frank1e> (I'd like to do that within the GUI, not the terminal)
<usr13> ScyllaBus: ... and then login to console mode ...
<ActionParsnip> frank1e: what folder do you want to open?
<flashram> ActionParsnip:  so what are the ways used without cd install ?
<smacktalk> thanks so much llutz...that worked!
<frank1e> ActionParsnip I need to copy several files to the folder /usr/bin with the GUI of Ubuntu.
<flashram> to update or fresh install from 804
<llutz> people are enabled to use sudo but don't know how to change directory in a filemanager.... uupps
<ActionParsnip> flashram: you can boot usb, or use the mini iso and install from the web
<flashram> isnt there a wubi for inside old linuxes ?
<usr13> !eol | flashram
<ubottu> flashram: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<flashram> native-wubi ?
<ActionParsnip> frank1e: gksudo nautilus ,copy the files then navigate to /usr/bin and paste
<frank1e> ActionParsnip I tried, but it still says I don't have the permissions
<ActionParsnip> flashram: wubi ois native, its just stored in a file which represents the disk in NTFS
<usr13> frank1e: gksudo nautilus ?
<frank1e> usr13 yes?
<usr13> frank1e: I don't know then....
<ActionParsnip> frank1e: you need to do it all in the nautilus running with gksudo
<frank1e> ActionParsnip Nautilus is just some kind of invisible thing that gives permissions within the gui?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: wubi also has not been developed for a long time. Its garbage
<PengunCSC> ActionParsnip: isn't it gksu?
<ActionParsnip> frank1e: why not just use: sudo cp file /usr/bin
<ScyllaBus> Okay well I stopped lightdm service but I couldn't get a terminal when I pressed CTRL ALT T....
<frank1e> Tried everything for about 30 minutes
<usr13> flashram: Best to just do a regular install.
<ActionParsnip> PengunCSC: same difference in this case
<PengunCSC> flashram,: wubi was discontinued
<usr13> ScyllaBus: Just login
<frank1e> Action Parsnip okay, the files are sitting in my download folder. how would that cp command look like?
<ScyllaBus> usr13: What's the hotkey to login?
<jak2000> how to check if a port is opened (or blocked) ? i am interested in port 2121
<usr13> ScyllaBus: There is no terminal, (it is console mode).
<ScyllaBus> CTRL + ALT + ?
<usr13> ScyllaBus: Just type in user name, hit enter, type in password, hit Enter
<ActionParsnip> flashram: Lubuntu is a great fit for low end systems
<llutz> jak2000: sudo iptables -vL
<PengunCSC> jak2000: try nmap localhost in a terminal
<flashram> whats Lubuntu again ?
<flashram> okey what about i do a manuall install chroot etc ... howto ?
<ActionParsnip> frank1e: sudo cp ~/Downloads/filename.ext /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> flashram: you dont need a chroot. You need a fresh install
<usr13> jak2000: Example:  nmap -p22 localhost
<flashram> manuall chroot install on usb disk and maker it bootable in grub all man,ually and lts ?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: i dont know what you mean
<flashram> i can just use the lts stage2 tarball a sprite it over the current ? is ther a guide ?
<usr13> jak2000:  nmap -p2121 localhost
<frank1e> ActionParsnip: Thanks! Last question: How do I delete a hidden folder quickly within the terminal? (folder name starts with a "." infront of the name)
<ActionParsnip> flashram: where is this stage 2 tarball from?
<flashram> from hackers who got tired to use cd installers
<ActionParsnip> frank1e:  rm -r .foldername
<flashram> its actually generated from a cdinstall
<flashram> stage2 tarball generator
<jak2000> PengunCSC, usr13: nmap -p2121 localhost     gave me these result: 2121/tcp closed ccproxy-ftp
<ActionParsnip> flashram: whybwouldnulyou use something to install your OS other than the official source?
<jak2000> then is closed, right? how to open?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: who knows what they have put on there....
<flashram> becuz i still use the offical install but in another format as it dont always boot the cd
<ActionParsnip> flashram: boot usb.
<flashram> ActionParsnip: its actually part of generator remastersys
<flashram> internal working what it generates from cd
<llutz> jak2000: using ufw? sudo ufw allow 2121/tcp
<flashram> i want to add bootusb to grub
<ActionParsnip> flashram: sounds dubious but its your system
<usr13> jak2000: netstat -pantu
<jak2000> llutz this command: sudo ufw allow 2121/tcp     is permanently? what happend if restart the server?
<flashram> ActionParsnip: good that u say that ... my system is dubious ... 804 ... no gnome only background and option to create dir
<flashram> help extraction of malware
<llutz> jak2000: doesn't ufw store rules and reload on boot?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: if you have a floppy drive, there are floppy images on pendrivelinux to make usb boot if the bios doesnt support it
<flashram> grub can do it without bios
<ActionParsnip> flashram: dubious as in, anyone could put any keyloggers or backdoors on the file
<ActionParsnip> flashram: yes grub can boot usb, that is what the floppy is for :-)
<flashram> indeed since im not here during the week
<jak2000> llutz reading...  but the command: netstat -pantu not show me the port 2121 (strange)
<flashram> i have a windows virus on disk without quarantine
<flashram> on my linux partition that is
<flashram> the virus just restored the files u just deleted in windows
<llutz> jak2000: you started vsftpd, listening on 2121? sudo lsof -i :2121
<flashram> i formated the usb in linux
<flashram> but its still on there as it still acts funny
<ActionParsnip> flashram: i dont see how a windows virus is anything to do with installing an OS.
<ActionParsnip> flashram: windows viruses dont affect ubuntu.
<jak2000> ahh ok, need restarted the vsftpd daemon thanks
<flashram> i have wine and mono
<ActionParsnip> flashram: then it may affect wine but again, nothing to do with installing an OS, is it?
<flashram> ActionParsnip: just saying ther must be a reasen my gnome is gone and background only and right mouse only things working
<flashram> no nothin to do ? happy ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> flashram: the community will not and cannot support old releases.
<flashram> i saying is ther a way to install lts into any kind of linu!x as a sprite tar injection ?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: id imagine a few will.
<flashram> how ?
<Minty_> Hi guys. I'm finally making the switch to linux - my day job is windows applications heavy but more of my time is spent building applications and doing web development and i can't take it any longer! I'm looking for improved workflow and so here I am. I have a couple of queries ahead as I've not used linux before. 1) do drivers auto install (assuming linux has a more generic set that work for a range of hardware and peripheries)?
<ActionParsnip> flashram: or just boot a Lubuntu install CD and install Lubuntu after removing the current install. Job done
<flashram> what about keeping home and just install the base ?
<Minty_> 2) is Wine the best thing of it's kind?
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: if the drivers are in a default install then yes, same as in Windows.
<flashram> i prefer cedega
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: there is no single best solution for any one situation
<jak2000> llutz by moment all is ok, thanks
<flashram> or the wine-office
<Minty_> ActionParsnip: ok, well my criteria for best is "widest supporting"
<usr13> Minty_: Some do, not all.  Or I should say, most do.
<LDX> Just want to say, Ubuntu is by far the best OS I have ever used. 8D
<ActionParsnip> flashram: if you want, yes. Id delete the hidden configs so that new ones are generated for the newer versions of programs
<usr13> Minty_: Wine is good.  WOrks for most apps, just depends though.
<Minty_> Ok cool
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: it varys. Each solution like wine has an appdb of compatibiloty
<Minty_> Thirdly, I'm thinking of giving my pc a total refresh either by installing a new hard disk or by using data destruction software to tally wipe this one. Am I able to burn ubuntu onto a dvd and install from a barebones system with relative ease?
<usr13> Minty_: YOu might also be interested in VM
<usr13> !vbox | Minty_
<ubottu> Minty_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Minty_> usr13: performance sucks via VM, i'll only run that if I have to
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: just because one has more apps doesnt make it better. Wine may not cover the apps you want but cedega (for example) does. Is wine therefore better?
<flashram> so thers no restore or staging install into an existing system then ?
<usr13> Minty_: Yea, it depends on how much horsepower you have.
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: in your case, no as wine will not run what you want but cedega does. You seem to not understand how wine works
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: it is nothing to do with how many apps run, its the apps YOU want to run and if the solution works for YOU
<Minty_> ActionParsnip: you're coming from a very objective way of answering a subject's question. I provided criteria so that you could have a standard as a way of assessing your objectified view of my question. My criteria was "widest support" which should be objectively read as largest # of support, nothing to do with my list of apps.
<frank1e> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: what if one solution supports every app except the one you want to run?
<ScyllaBus> Just installed AMD graphics driver via Ubuntu 13.10, but now my computers are slower. I also cannot use dual monitors correctly. I looked online and was told  I needed to use amdcccle, but when I launch catalyst control center, I get "System Problem Detected".
<ScyllaBus> Here is the fglrx-install.log: http://pastie.org/8824212
<Minty_> ActionParsnip: then when my provision of criteria is "widest support", that premise would be irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: i think you need to look at the application databases, then make a call. Look to see how well each runs the application you want to use
<usr13> Minty_: An auto mechanic picks and chooses the tool he heeds for the specific task, (so do we).
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: again, there is no best.
<Minty_> ActionParsnip: sure but that was never my question. Thanks all the same.
<Minty_> I'm thinking of giving my pc a total refresh either by installing a new hard disk or by using data destruction software to tally wipe this one. Am I able to burn ubuntu onto a dvd and install from a barebones system with relative ease?
<usr13> Minty_: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: absolutely. Are you throwing the old drive away?
<Minty_> If you need an objective criteria in order to understand "relative", you can imagine explaining it to an average grandma (would that need standardising too?)
<Minty_> ActionParsnip: not sure, why?
<gordonjcp> Minty_: if you want to wipe the drive, a single pass of /dev/zero will do it
<gordonjcp> Minty_: once the data is overwritten with anything even once, it's gone for good
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: if so, drive platters are very brittle and hammers are very hard
<Minty_> gordonjcp: that's not true
<gordonjcp> Minty_: yes, it is
<Minty_> gordonjcp: military standard for disposal is 6 writes of 1s on every bit and then 0s.
<gordonjcp> Minty_: waste of time
<gordonjcp> Minty_: that might have made sense 30 years ago, but not on any drive you're ever likely to encounter
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: once is ok now. You information is outbof date.
<Minty_> gordonjcp: ok, odd that military still use that same process - at least in the UK
<Minty_> fair enough, i've learnt something today - thanks!
<gordonjcp> Minty_: yeah, stupidity mostly
<gordonjcp> Minty_: squaddies are cheap
<Minty_> out of interest, how easy / long would it take to do that in windows on a 1tb hdd
<gordonjcp> Minty_: no idea if it's even possible on a 1TB hard disk.  1TB is a useful size, though.  Why dispose of it?
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: http://www.howtogeek.com/115573/htg-explains-why-you-only-have-to-wipe-a-disk-once-to-erase-it/
<gordonjcp> bah
<Minty_> gordonjcp: i would want to reformat after
<gordonjcp> Minty_: sorry, incoherent.  Don't know if that's possible on *Windows*, obviously it's possible on a 1TB drive
<gordonjcp> Minty_: I wouldn't bother zeroing it out then
<metamorpy> seem to remember it took about 6 hours wiping a 1tb drive using dban on single run.
<Minty_> metamorpy: thanks
<gordonjcp> Minty_: do you actually *care* what's on the drive?
<Minty_> gordonjcp: i want ubuntu to run on a fresh drive, i don't want to make the move but still have clutter on the disk and a free space that reads far less than 1tb
<ActionParsnip> Doesnt a long format in windows zero it out?
<gordonjcp> Minty_: if you're nuking everything on the drive, just create a fresh partition table
<metamorpy> also remember that wiping a disk wears it Minty_, so more likely to fail sooner then later.
<gordonjcp> Minty_: zero out the first block, and I bet you can't tell the difference :-D
<Minty_> metamorpy: guess so
<Minty_> maybe i should just buy a SSD
<Minty_> currently on a mechanical drive
<usr13> Minty_: It would take a while but you can speed it up a bit if you specify 1M, or more. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=1M
<ActionParsnip> Do it overnight while you sleep :-)
<Minty_> ok, if i compromised and didn't do a full wipe, what would be the best process to give me the 'freshest' ubuntu install?
<usr13> Minty_: You can also use  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx bs=1M
<Minty_> usr13: sorry, i have no idea what that is
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: install from CD from a non partitioned drive
<usr13> Minty_: But if you're going to  use it yourself, why bother?
<gordonjcp> Minty_: just follow the prompts, it'll say something like "erase everything and install Ubuntu"
<gordonjcp> Minty_: man, stop overthinking this ;-)
<usr13> Minty_: The installer will delete the partitions for you.
<Minty_> gordonjcp: ok, so just use the ubuntu windows isntaller?
<usr13> Minty_: Boot to the CD or USB, yes
<Minty_> was just slightly wary because windows installers suck, they don't delete any partitions and they just move the old system into windows.old leaving you with 100% of the clutter
<usr13> Minty_: ... and tell it to wipe clean which ever drive you want to use for the install.
<gordonjcp> Minty_: make a USB installer
<Minty_> how do i "make" that gordonjcp ?
<gordonjcp> Minty_: don't use WUBI, it's dead now anyway
<gordonjcp> Minty_: dd if=path/to/iso of=path/to/USB/stick bs=1M
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7023783/  .config/autostart/dvsmod.desktop  doesn't work.  If i switch to gedit it works.   if I copy it to ~/Desktop and click the icon, it works. why can't I get stream_test.sh to autorun?
<Minty_> gordonjcp: no idea what that means sorry
<flashram> ActionParsnip: what about a binary shellscript plus ubuntu cd image to make an update forced install ?
<usr13> Minty_: Just follow the instructions on ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> Minty_: so (having just done this) I just did (at a prompt) $ dd if=Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdf bs=1M
<flashram> even on non supported system (non ubuntu)
<flashram> its possible
<gordonjcp> Minty_: what you need might be slightly different, depending on what you're running just now and where your USB drive appears
<gordonjcp> this will clobber anything on the USB drive
<usr13> Minty_: There are instructions as to how to set up the install media for specific needs, see:  ubuntu.com
<jhutchins> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Beldar> Minty_, For the record windows installers have a manual install option that allows you to delete and build partitions.
<usr13> Beldar: I thought so...
<usr13> Beldar: I don't know about Win8, haven't been there yet.
<Minty_> hang on, i'm getting contradictory information. It looks like the ubuntu installer for windows can replace windows - are people saying this isn't properly supported and i should create a bootable usb stick instead or not?
<Beldar> usr13, I have it on a student purchase, really, really cheap, hehe. ;)
<usr13> Minty_: Forget "installer for windows"  Just do a regular Ubuntu install.
<usr13> Beldar: IC
<jhutchins> Minty_: Yes, there has been an installer for WIndows (wubi).  No, it's not in good shape right now and if you can you should go with USB or disc install.
<usr13> Minty_: Are you going to do a 64bit or 32bit install?
<Minty_> jhutchins: ok thanks
<Minty_> usr13: looks like i'll be creating a bootable usb stick with 64bit install
<Minty_> usr13: guess this is what I want? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jhutchins> Minty_: We generally recommend the netinstall image, that way you only download what you actually use.
<usr13> Minty_: Next choice is LTS or 13.10?  (I would choose LTS.)
<usr13> !LTS | Minty_
<ubottu> Minty_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<michagogo|cloud> The next LTS will be 14.04
<Minty_> usr13: LTS yea
<michagogo|cloud> In just under 2 months
<_gypsy_> anybody invested in bitcoin?
<Minty_> jhutchins: what do you mean by netinstall image? compared with what?
<Beldar> _gypsy_, Read the channel topic.
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: I feel certain the answer is yes
<usr13> Minty_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Beldar> _gypsy_, There is #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<jhutchins> Minty_: Should be labeled as such.
<Minty_> usr13: yea i was looking at that
<gordonjcp> of course, you shouldn't be using 13.10 like I am
<_gypsy_> michagogo|cloud thanks and Beldar i was just wonderin if ubuntu had any bitcoin apps available
<gordonjcp> not until it's out of alpha test
<michagogo|cloud> !info electrum
<ubottu> electrum (source: electrum): Easy to use bitcoin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (saucy), package size 116 kB, installed size 491 kB
<Beldar> _gypsy_, Oh apps I believe so, not sure which myself.
<gordonjcp> it's not really ready for release yet, it's full of crippling bugs
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: It would appear the Electrum client is in saucy
<Minty_> usr13: does it need to be the only thing on my usb?
<OneKorea> I have one ELF binary I'm trying to migrate, I need to find out on which ubuntu distro has been compiled, can someone take a look at it with ldd or something? I uploaded it here: http://rghost.net/52780242
<michagogo|cloud> !info multibit
<ubottu> Package multibit does not exist in saucy
<usr13> Minty_: It's pretty easy.  Once you get your USB stick prepaired and boot it up, you'll see.  Come back here and ask questions as you install, (if there are any), it's pretty straight forward.
<_gypsy_> and i heard about this gsr sec kernel or something that locks down ubuntu even more for security purposes?
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: If you want a bitcoin wallet on Ubuntu, you can install electrum
<Minty_> usr13: thanks, i appreciate that, cheers. My PC is not exactly recent so I may find i need to interrupt boot to ensure it will auto try and boot from usb
<usr13> Minty_: Yes, you'll wipe the USB
<_gypsy_> what?! super chill im going to look it up right now thanks!
<bekks> OneKorea: Pastebin "ldd yourbinary" please.
<bekks> OneKorea: And tell us, what we have to look for.
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: If you'd prefer to run bitcoin-qt, the reference client and full node in the network (warning, this involves downloading and indexing the entire blockchain, which takes time and ~17 GB) you can add the bitcoin ppa
<michagogo|cloud> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt`
<OneKorea> I just need to find out which ubuntu vers compiled it....
<bekks> OneKorea: Thats impossible.
<_gypsy_> ive done that already just very curious in other types of wallets/clients
<OneKorea> so I can download install that one o virtual machin
<flashram> why must i pay for c on android ?
<flashram> what about gnu ?
<jhutchins> OneKorea: That info should be in the .deb package.
<OneKorea> bekks why impossible
<bekks> OneKorea: All you can get to know which lib versions it was compiled against.
<_gypsy_> didnt know there was another
<ActionParsnip> flashram: not all apps in Linux are free or opensource
<OneKorea> there is no .deb package, I got only  binary
<flashram> c4droid that is
<_gypsy_> im stoked lol im gonna tell my friend right now
<bekks> OneKorea: Which doesnt change what I just said.
<flashram> it uses gcc so it should be free
<jak2000> how to disable firewall?
<_gypsy_> michagogo|cloud did you go to SCALE?
<bekks> OneKorea: Having the lib versions, you have to look up which release fits best.
<OneKorea> shouldn't you somehow see which version of libs has been linked against?
<bekks> flashram: thats a wrong assumption.
<ActionParsnip> flashram: doesnt have to be free because its based on gcc
<jhutchins> OneKorea: I'm used to aptitude show <paclage>
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: hmm?
<bekks> OneKorea: Thats what I just said.
<flashram> bytheway i have never fiugured out how to buy an app on android
<_gypsy_> linux convention
<flashram> okey when its a phone and u got value but what if u dont use sim and use wifi
<ActionParsnip> flashram: you can charge people for Ubuntu if you want. Its open source. You are free to do with it what you want, including sell ot
<Minty_> usr13: how easy would it be to setup ubuntu on a separate partition and then delete the windows partition after?
<ActionParsnip> It
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: No.
<flashram> u can but its still free in the first place
<bekks> flashram: wrong.
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: Also, the version of Electrum in Ubuntu's repo is not the latest, it seems
<usr13> Minty_: I prefer xubuntu, (it is a more conventional type desktop environment), but that is just me.  See:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/take-the-tour  (for ubuntu)  vs http://xubuntu.org/ (for xubuntu)
<_gypsy_> michagogo|cloud its the southern california linux convention and brought it up because they should have mentioned this in the ubuntu lecture
<michagogo|cloud> _gypsy_: If you want the latest version, see https://electrum.org/download.html
<flashram> bekks: whats wrong ?
<jhutchins> Minty_: Most linux installers will set a system up to dual-boot either Windows or Linux, so yeah, easy to do that.
<usr13> Minty_: Not hard, "to setup ubuntu on a separate partition and then delete the windows partition after"
<bekks> flashram: the only information you get by knowing it was compiled with gcc, is the fact that it was ompiled with gcc, on a platform that gcc supports.
<ActionParsnip> flashram: yes but the guy who has put it on the marketplace wants to charge for it, which s/he is free to do
<flashram> i figured i can install cd to a boot partition and boot install from there
<Minty_> jhutchins: ok, i guess what I meant was when i boot from USB, the installer can wipe windows for me - will I be able to do that as effectively once it's installed on a separate partition?
<bekks> flashram: I'm sorry, I mixed up your comments onto two issues.
<ActionParsnip> flashram: so 'its based on gcc' doesnt mean t should be free in any way
<jhutchins> Minty_: Yes, you'll have a bit more complication if you want the Linux partition to take over the windows space, but it can be done.
<flashram> in no way ?
<bekks> flashram: In absolutely no way.
<usr13> Minty_: But you would have to make a couple changes to Ubuntu's configurations. What would be easier is to just shrink the other partitions to only a meg or so each, (then you won't have to make any config changes).
<ActionParsnip> flashram: again, you can charge for free software if you so desire
<Minty_> usr13: guess so, just quite like the idea of it being fresh!
<flashram> then whats keeping me from building my payment ubuntu ?
<bekks> flashram: Nothing.
<flashram> expertise !
<ActionParsnip> flashram: ability and your own resources like time and effort
<Minty_> usr13: ubuntu feels a little nicer looking that xubuntu (i don't use desktop icons in windows as it is!)
<flashram> and the fact i know just nothing or nops
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: have a look at Lubuntu too :-)
<usr13> Minty_: You can eaily shrink the Windows partitions down and leave enough free space for the Ubuntu install and deal with them later.
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: or Kubunti
<ActionParsnip> Kubuntu
<Minty_> usr13: yea guess so
<Minty_> usr13: ok will try that first
<Minty_> ActionParsnip: i looked at a brief comparison of ubuntu and all these others. Feel like ubuntu is the prettiest and the most social-friendly
<usr13> Minty_: Yea, the Desktop Environment is a matter of opinion, or user preference.
<jhutchins> Minty_: Do you have an xubuntu installation already?
<Minty_> jhutchins: no
<usr13> Minty_: There is also lubuntu and kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: cool, glad you looked around a little :-)
<majod> you can take a look at "elementary OS" too, but its built on 12.04...
<ActionParsnip> <3 lubuntu
<jhutchins> Minty_: You can install as many desktop environments as you want on any of the flavors, it's just a matter of which DE is installed first by default.
<ActionParsnip> majod: the elementary community isnt that large though
<Minty_> I guess i want to minimise the transition, i'm used to windows 7 which despite all it's faults is quite pretty and seamless (at least from a UX perspective)
<usr13> Minty_: There are a number of other Desktop Environments as well, and you can install one and switch to another later on if you want.
<Minty_> i'm looking forward to getting down and dirty and much more comfortable with termional
<ActionParsnip> Minty_: kde is quite Windowsy
<Minty_> but i'd like to retain some fancy desktop environments for a short while!
<usr13> Minty_: The learning curve is very steep.
<Minty_> usr13: for what? any?
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to write a file to a smb mount and I get an error about not being able to set permissions. can anyone help me?
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: smb/cifs does not support linux/unix permissions.
<jhutchins> ubuntuaddicted: Just ignore it.  THe permission structure is different on an smb share.
<Minty_> usr13: i get the impression that on linux, my pc performance and my personal workflow can be greater with more seamless transition between applications and tasks
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: You have to set the permissions on the mount point.
<jhutchins> bekks: Actually, it does support them if you use the extension, but easier to ignore.
<usr13> Minty_: Correct
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, jhutchins usr13 i never used to receive this error though that's whats weird.
<Minty_> usr13: but when you said steep learning curve, did you just mean the transition to linux fullstop?
<ubuntuaddicted> did something change with cifs?
<ubuntuaddicted> my fstab entry is as follows: //192.168.0.50/public	/mnt/circle	cifs	noexec,nounix,username=daniel,password=,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777	0	0
<usr13> Minty_: Yea, the transition, (leaning the linux ways of doing stuff, learning your way around the new Desktop Environment(s)
<Minty_> usr13: ok, well i reckon i'm ready! formatting usb stick now
<keston> testing
<tpz> grusgot
<keston> quit
<usr13> Minty_: Very good.
<Minty_> usr13: oh quick thing, when i get ubuntu up and running, what's an easy irc client to use?
<Minty_> i've heard irssi is nice
<gordonjcp> Minty_: irssi is a command-line client, which is pretty simple and reliable
<gordonjcp> Minty_: it's particularly handy if you run it on a server in tmux or screen
<DJones> Minty_: Irssi is nice, but has a fair bit of a learning curve, if you want something with a typical gui interface, there is xchat which is quite nice
<Minty_> gordonjcp: i'm just going to be on desktop ubuntu, still a good choice?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: So what error do you get?
<gordonjcp> Minty_: I'd say so
<usr13> Minty_: Oh yea, I use irssi
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, https://picasaweb.google.com/107176979245466375817/Public#5986288585635784386
<Minty_> DJones: ok thanks, i might download the 2 and see how I get on!
<gordonjcp> Minty_: I have it on my server so I can disconnect from this machine here
<Minty_> gordonjcp: usr13 thanks
<gordonjcp> Minty_: and then reconnect from this other machine here
<Minty_> gordonjcp: think irssi has built in bouncer anyway?
<gordonjcp> Minty_: not sure
<ubuntuaddicted> i'd also like to just have it auto mount, i used to just use fstab but i was getting issues with it actually halting boot up because it couldn't be mounted. so i changed it to user, which i believe means i have to manually mount it after the machine boots up
<Minty_> ubuntu iso taking 12 hours to install :O
<Minty_> something wrong with download server atm?
<gordonjcp> you might have a crappy mirror
<gordonjcp> get a torrent
<bekks> an iso inst installed. Just use another mirror to download.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: What is that supposed to be?  (The URL you just sent.)
<Minty_> yea sounds like a badddd mirror
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, that's the error i get. it's a picture
<Minty_> the iso's don't seem to be easy to find from the ubuntu site, am i being blind?
<bekks> Minty_: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Minty_> thanks
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Oh, down at the bottom?  (Where it says "Error getting permissions" "no such file or directory" "Do you want to skip it?")  ???
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, yes
<ubuntuaddicted> something with smbfs or cifs must have changed.
<ubuntuaddicted> cause it started happening after I switched from 12.04 to 13.10
<Minty_> i'm on 64 bit intel, is this what I want usr13 http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-i386.iso ?
<bekks> Minty_: No.
<Minty_> bekks: oh, which one do I want?
<bekks> Minty_: you want the amd64 flavour.
<usr13> !paste | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Minty_> bekks: how come?
<jhutchins> Minty_: Again, netinstall iso.  The DVD is going to take a long time to download.
<bekks> Minty_: Because you have 64bit hardware.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Yea, smbfs has been replaced by cifs
<Minty_> jhutchins: i'm not sure what that means
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, pretty sure i had cifs in 12.04
<llutz> Minty_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Minty_> jhutchins: i'm just going to format usb stick so i can boot from it with the correct ISO on it
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Yea, it was changed some time ago.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: mount | pastebinit   #Show is the URL
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, so that can't be it. something else must have changed because i never used to receive the error before. it's annoying. its still writing the file at least
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Yea, show us the output of mount
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7023964/
<Minty_> bekks: what does jhutchins mean about netinstall vs http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/release/ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-amd64.iso
<llutz> !mini  | Minty_
<ubottu> Minty_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bekks> Minty_: He told you to not download the dvd, but the amd64 netinstall iso.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: ls -l /mnt/circle
<Minty_> bekks: was i ever downloading the dvd? is http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/release/ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-amd64.iso what I want?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: ls -ld /mnt/circle
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, drwxrwxrwx 2 daniel daniel 0 Mar  2 14:18 /mnt/circle/
<bekks> Minty_: Read the name of the iso carefully, and noticy_ the "dvd".
<bekks> *notice
<Minty_> bekks: ah i see
<Minty_> bekks: all the other 64bit files have mac in their name
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, sorry, those results are from the wrong client
<usr13> Minty_: You don't find  ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso   there?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, this is from the correct client. the current machine i'm sitting at. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7023975/
<Minty_> usr13: no that's not there
<Minty_> usr13: unless 12.04.4 is mac / win 32 bit only
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, and here's ls -ld drwxrwxrwx 2 ubu ubu 0 Mar  2 14:18 /mnt/circle/
<Minty_> usr :| could you helpm me find the correct version please? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/release/
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Looks the same.  Accept for the mount point.  Is ubu  the correct user name?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Are you logged in as ubu?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, yes
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: ls -l /mnt/circle/ |pastebinit
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, ubu is the username for my main workstation. daniel is the username on my server. the smb mount which is giving me issues is a western digital my book world edition NAS.
<Minty_> bekks: is this what I want? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, not sure why you need to see the contents of the folder.
<Joshun> hi
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: So is this share on a Linux server?  Or a MS Windows server?
<Joshun> anyone found any issue printing landscape in libreoffice?
<Minty_> eugh, why is this so difficult to find the right file to put on the usb stick
<jhutchins> Minty_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, the share in question is on the Western Digitial  NAS
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: What OS is running on the server?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, no idea, it's a NAS by western digital
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, the first results i gave you were from the wrong machine, that's when i  was ssh'd into my server. just forget about that
<Minty_> jhutchins: thanks
<nszceta> I would like to build a server cluster that serves 100 PCs with Windows 7 x64 instances served over the network to rdesktop terminals. I would appreciate any suggestions or insights on this matter. I have 10 years of experience with Linux but not so much experience with cloud deployments.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: You do not know what operating system is running on the server?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Is the server running Linux?  Or, is the server running MS Windows? Or is it something else?  (Do you know?)
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, i've said 3 times. it's a western digital  my book world edition NAS
<Minty_> jhutchins: i downloaded mini.iso but for some reason the file doesn't show up in the file explorer under ISO files (using the uiniversal usb installer)
<Minty_> when i downloaded it windows disc burner loaded, do i need to burn it?
<usr13> Does anyone understand what ubuntuaddicted is trying to say?  (Sorry, but I'm lost here.)
<Minty_> that would be stupid of me...
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, do you know what a NAS is?
<nszceta> I didn't know Western Digital made NAS
<llutz> usr13: his NAS has an embedded OS, most likely a special linux on it
<usr13> llutz: It's linux ?
<ubuntuaddicted> nothing has changed on the NAS
<ubuntuaddicted> something changed from xubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 13.10 as far as cifs mounts
<Minty_> jhutchins: usr13 any ideas why i can't browse the ISO? http://screencast.com/t/bQK8MJEs
<usr13> llutz: So why is it a samba share?  Why wouldn't it be using nfs?
<llutz> usr13: you'd better ask WesternDigital
<hello> Hello guys. I'm new to ubuntu and today I decided to install it, using USB drive. First I checked if it works fine as LiveCD and it was good. I liked it. So I decided to erase my windows and install ubuntu. At some point installation crashed and now I don't have any OS... I still want to use Ubuntu, but I have no idea what to do. Any help?
<usr13> !grub | hello
<ubottu> hello: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, because western digital sells a product that can be used with many different OS's where as NFS is not that common for windows users
<gordonjcp> hello: start installing again
<Minty_> Guys, would really appreciate some help here, just wanting to get this iso onto the usb so i can boot from usb
<gordonjcp> Minty_: well, what OS are you running just now?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Without more information, I can not tell what the problem is.  Should work but I don't know how to fix it, (because I don't know what is wrong, not enough infomation).
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, ok, thanks anyway
<Minty_> gordonjcp: windows 7 but that's what the guide on the ubuntu help page for using this universal usb installer is
<hello> <gordonjcp>  Tried installing few times; doesn't work
<gordonjcp> Minty_: oh, no idea then, I've never used it
<usr13> hello: Did you allow grub to be written to the MBR?
<gordonjcp> hello: what sort of "doesn't work"?
<hello> it crashes and says sorry
<bekks> !usb | Minty_
<ubottu> Minty_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<usr13> hello: What happens when you try to boot?
<hello> I'm using LiveCD now and it's pretty fine
<hello> but I do want it on my HDD
<llutz> Minty_: doesn't the usb-isntaller have an option like "not listed distribution iso" instead of ubuntu?
<Minty_> bekks: that what i am doing
<usr13> hello: Did you go through the install process?
<llutz> Minty_: also look "local iso selected"
<Minty_> bekks: look at http://screencast.com/t/bQK8MJEs
<hello> <usr13>  yes, but it crashes as some file is corrupted
<usr13> Minty_: "Select your ubuntu *desktop*.iso"
<usr13> Minty_: Did you click [Browse] ?
<Minty_> usr13: mine is called mini.iso because i was advised to download the netinstall
<usr13> Minty_: If you have a fast internet connection, the netinstall is fine.
<Minty_> usr13: renamed it to desktop.iso and no change. don't see how the universal usb installer could stop certain named files appearing from a windows explorer window anyway - the only filter is .iso files which this is
<usr13> Minty_: And looks like it's in Downloads/
<Minty_> usr13: yes i clicked browse and nothing comes up
<Minty_> usr13: yea that's where i'm looking
<Minty_> usr13: did you see the screenshot showing the file when i look in windows explorer but then not appearing in the browse option of this universal driver. This is madness :|
<usr13> Minty_: Well, we can't see the rest of the window. But if that is it where it says "No items match your search", well, I dono what you searched for... so...
<Minty_> usr, that is the window opened by the browse button... the screenshot shows it is there but it can't find it
<llutz> Minty_: scroll down the step1: list  to the end "not listed iso"
<usr13> Minty_: I dono.  Close it all down and try again.
<Minty_> llutz: genius, thank you
<Minty_> llutz: should i tick format drive?
<inad922> hello
<llutz> Minty_: no idea
<inad922> How can I list the running services with supervisorctl?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, if you're curious i have this model., http://www.wdc.com/en/library/usb/2779-701026.pdf?wdc_lang=en
<usr13> Minty_: Not being windows users, we may not be the best ones to ask.... ;(
<Minty_> usr13: ok no worries - hopeully i won't be for long!
<Minty_> hurray installation process complete
<Minty_> here goes the boot... brb wish me luck
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #Show us the resulting URL
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7024094/
<hello> hey, does anyone know what do I do?
<bekks> hello: No, our glass orbs are on weekend vacation, still.
<hello> bekks that's sad. I did describe my problem though
<bekks> hello: And we still dont know what you are doing. ;)
<bekks> hello: And you have to describe "dont work" - still.
<hello> bekks doesn't work means I go through all phases of installation process, except for the last, where it crashes with no explanations
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Ok, not being able to see the output of ls -l /mnt/circle  I do not know what is what or how it is really mounted, (kind of like being in the dark here), but if you just look at it yourself and see if you can tell something about it...or relay to us what to you looks out of place.  Wait, I know... try this:  touch /mnt/circle/test.file;ls /mnt/circle/test.file
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Tell us what that says...
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: ls -l /mntycircle/test.file
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: ls -l /mnt/circle/test.file   typo...
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: DO you get an error of some sort?  Or....?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, no error. only an error when using thunar
<macpool> how can i restrict access to all but one page in nginx
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: No error?  Well, it is working then, It is mountable and readable and writeable.  Right?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, i did touch /mnt/circle/test1234.txt and this is the result. -rwxrwxrwx 0 ubu  ubu           0 Mar  2 15:10 test1234.txt
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, yes BUT i get the error when I paste a file using thunar
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: So, I guess you have a problem with thunar?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, guess so
<sv2241_> hi. I'm installing MAAS in 12.04 LTS by following the official documentation (https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html). I'm getting an error while importing the boot images --> maas my-maas-session node-groups import-boot-images OUTPUT: Unknown command: 'my-maas-session' Type 'django-admin help' for usage. Help.......
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Try drag and drop
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: (from one thunar window to another)
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, same error. can't set permissions
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Or from the main window to the share on the left bar.
<hoihe> Is there anyone who played Mount and Blade Warband using Wine?
<hoihe> I'm trying to find out how to make the launcher recognise a module I'm intending to play
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Ok, well that doesn't make any sense.  Maybe ask in #xfce
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, ok
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, thanks for trying
<jak2000> i follow this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html when try (on same server) telnet itsol.mx 25 i get these results:    http://pastebin.com/F76Af4kZ   any advice?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Well, the part about "can't set permissions" makes sense if it is a nfs filesystem or vfat
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: See, I don't know what the OS is on the server... so...
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, as llutz said it's basically linux.
<YamakasY_> can I add my own packages to my local apt-mirror ?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: I meant ntfs not nfs
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, it's just an embedded linux
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, similarly to what runs on routers
<sv2241_> anyone familiar with MAAS?
<macpool> how can i restrict access to all but one page in nginx?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Well, it could be linux but the files could still be on vfat or ntfs file system.
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, i believe it's vfat but i don't know. as I said, i never used to get this error with thunar in xubuntu 12.04
<Minty_> Hi, i'm at the early parts of the boot from usb install. Configuring the DCHP network failed. How can I troubleshoot this?
<demianb> Wifi or cable?
<Minty_> I'm not sure which information is necessary so a brief overview; this is a home desktop pc that is connected via ethernet to a router which is connected to another router.
<Minty_> cable
<Minty_> The router my pc is connected to has a reserved ip and so does the computer itself
<demianb> If you have two routers, problem could be that you have both acting as DHCP server (which is not allowed in a single LAN)
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: And you are on what now?  12.10?
<Minty_> demianb: how can i tell the router connected to my pc not to act as a dchp server?
<demianb> log onto it by its IP web interface and go through settings, it should have the option to disable DHCP
<Minty_> demianb: ok thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, here's the permissions of the NAS. http://imagebin.org/296737
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Is it fully updated? (I'm thinking its a bug in the newer version of thunar, maybe?)
<Minty_> demianb: i wonder if that might explain why my wifi keeps dropping out but ethernet is fine
<demianb> Minty_, Could be. So just make sure one of the two has DHCP. Doesnt really matter which one, in most cases.
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, must be and yes, i'm running the latest thunar. well, whatever thunar is in xubuntu 13.10
<Ackis> I think I messed up quite a bit, I read somewhere that for NFS you want to try and make your uid/gid's match, so I went through and manually edited me /etc/passwd file and now "shit is broken".. my headless server is hanging for no apparent reason (I can't even ssh into it), and I'm not seeing anything obvious in the error log file
<Minty_> demianb: ok great thanks, will leave the "main" router as dchp and turn dchp on mine off
<demianb> The one closest to your ISP connection I suppose.
<Minty_> demianb: the only reason i had my router dchp on is so that i could set reserved ip for my pc because there are port forwarding rules that are set in both routers for my specific pc ip
<Minty_> router 1 (nearest to isp) currently has reserved ip for my router and then my router has reserved ip setup for my pc with port forwarding rules for my pc on router 1. Am i doing something wrong there?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: So you re-installed with 13.10, (and before that you have 12.04). Right>?
<demianb> Minty_, Because each device has their own IP, you should be able to reserve IPs on the 1st router. The 2nd router (with dhcp disabled) should only act as a switch.
<Minty_> demianb: ok great, will do that now, thanks
<demianb> good luck.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: So this is a fresh install of 13.10?  Is it fully updated?
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, i did a fresh install of 13.10 and started getting the problem. i was previously using 12.04.4
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, yes and yes
<raj_> I wasn't getting any logs written to log files under /var/log on my fresh 12.04 install & figured out that rsyslog was not installed .. after install.. logs are getting written.. does this mean that I need to manually install rsyslog inorder to get the logs written ??
<sit0> Ubuntu - An african word meaning can't install Debian
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, i have a thread started here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2207203
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Well, you might try pacman
<raj_> do I need to manually install rsyslog to get the logs written on 12.04 server ?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Did you ask the folks on #xfce ?
<Minty_> demianb: dam :( network configuration still failed. would i have needed to reboot pc too?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Or konqueror
<demianb> Minty_, Always worth a shot to reboot. I would even try and give the routers a reboot, after saving the new settings... just to make sure they all read eachother properly.
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: See if you can get along with pacman or knoqueror until someone figures out what the deal is with thunar.
<Minty_> demianb: well i made no changes to router 1 but rebooted router 2 and the pc. fingers crossed
<Minty_> demianb: thanks for the help so far!
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: I know what;  Run thunar from a terminal and maybe you'll get some errors in the terminal window that will tell you something more about what the problem is.
<demianb> Should be okay. The PC asks for IP and the dhcp server gives a response. The now inactive router will not give such a response (previously you had a collision of dhcp servers).
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, that's a good idea.
<Minty_> demianb: sucks :( still failed
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, nevermind, it doesn't remain running, it just opens thunar and starts a fresh line
<demianb> Minty_, is the PC configured to receive IP by dhcp or is it manually set ?
<Minty_> demianb: hmm, not sure. damn i think i set it manually actually. do i need to boot back into windows and change that to auto-get?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: Yea, well, I guess you'd have run strace and write to a file but that may not tell you anything either
<gamoholic> Windows has nothing do with your settings in Ubuntu :)
<demianb> Minty_, no. If you're talking about Ubuntu installer, it should be set to dhcp.
<Minty_> demianb: i'm running the install from bootable usb
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: You could try though.  strace -o thunar.log thuna
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, it's just annoying but doesn't prevent me from writing to the share
<demianb> Possibly your router has the PCs MAC address reserved.
<demianb> Can you check for that?
<usr13> ubuntuaddicted: I left off the r
<Minty_> demianb: yea, i'll check. it was previously reserved from router 2 but i removed that rule and then disabled dchp on that router.
<llutz> demianb: even the MAC won't change when booting the installer-cd
<demianb> Minty_, Find out your PCs LAN card MAC address, then search for it in your router settings to see if it has an entry somewhere.
<ubuntuaddicted> usr13, ok. gotta run for now. thanks for trying to help
<demianb> llutz, Aye. MAC doesnt change by itself.
<Minty_> demianb: the only reserved rule in router 1 is my router2
<wallyp> clear
<usr13> Minty_: What's the problem?
<Minty_> demianb: my pc is connected to router2 (in windows, i had it set as fixed ip). I'm now trying to install from bootable usb drive but all this network configuration etc. is before choosing a partition so could my windows fixed-ip setting be affecting this?
<usr13> Minty_: Not getting a network connection during the install?
<Minty_> usr13: network autoconfiguration failing
<demianb> usr13, His PC isnt getting a network connection during Ubuntu install from CD.
<demianb> Minty_, Only thing that could be 'stuck' is the router holding onto the propogated IP (that was set by Windows).
<usr13> Minty_: Ctrl-ALt-F6   #Login or just hit enter, and set up the network with ifconfig
<Minty_> just to eliminate the chance, i'm just booting into windows now (my only partition) and i will remove the fixed ip
<Pingless> evening all
<Minty_> demianb: usr13 do i need to create a new partition in windows or will the installer have that capability?
<demianb> Installer does that pretty well.
<llutz> Minty_: that makes no sense at all. windows network settings doesn't affect linux installer
<Pingless> I'm having trouble with Radeon HD4550 drivers on a fresh 12.04 LTS install
<usr13> Minty_: ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x ; route add default gw 192.168.x.x
<Minty_> usr13: hold up, too fast for me, 1 sec just rebooting
<Pingless> I can't find any matching drivers when I select "additional drivers", but the live CD had them
<usr13> Minty_: Problem is that you don't have DHCP server running on your router?
<odium> I cannot seem to get a usb jump drive to work as my installation media and I am to poor to buy blank dvds. Can I copy my working system over to my new drive somehow?
<Minty_> usr13: no i do. i previously had it running on both (i have router 1 that is nearest ISP) then i have a second router in my room and my pc is connected to that second router
<Spynxic> anyone have experience developing visualizations specifically for music?
<Minty_> usr13: demianb suggested that there was a dchp collision which was causing the problem
<Minty_> so i disabled dchp from router 2 and problem still persisting but i'm jusdt rebooting everything to be sure
<demianb> Yeah, and keep in mind Im only trying to help from a network perspective as I dont have enough knowledge of Linux.
<usr13> Minty_: Oh yea, you can only have one dhcp sever running on a network.
<Minty_> usr13: demianb ah hang on. now that router 1 is the dchp server, does my pc need to have the ipv4 default gateway pointed at router 1, not 2?
<usr13> Minty_: But if you trun off the dhcp server on the gateway router, you'd have to plug it into a LAN port of the other one.
<Pingless> has anyone managed to get an ATI HD4xxx running on 12.04? I've been struggling all day, it looks like Ubuntu isn't even seeing the card
<demianb> Minty_, Aye. Point it to the active dhcp.
<Minty_> hold up guys, which 1 is it?
<Minty_> usr13: my pc is ethernet connected to router 2 which in turn is ethernet connected to router 1
<Bashing-om> Pingless: AMD has relagated that series of cards to lagacy, and no longer supports them. 2 options, stay with open source, or install ubuntu legacy release 12.04.1 (other solutuons are NOT recommended).
<usr13> (The one whith the dhcp server off), In other words, leave the DHCP server running on the gateway router, turn it off on the second one.
<Minty_> i'm in a shared house and router 2 is in my room just for my stuff so it must be router 1 that is the dchp server otherwise i'd cause other people problems
<Pingless> Bashing-om: I'd love to stay with open source, but at the moment all I have is the default graphics driver which gives me 1024x768 and duplicated screens
<Minty_> usr13: in light of what i just said, would i need to find another solution?
<cloneG> hello would anybody know how to fix this?:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164434
<Pingless> Bashing-om: I can't seem to get the open source driver installed
<cloneG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164434
<Minty_> demianb: so is it possible for my pc to have it's default gateway pointed to router 1?
<usr13> Minty_: I don't know what you have. At any rate, you just need to plug into a live internet connection.
<Minty_> my pc has internet access at the moment btw if that has any implications
<demianb> Minty_, In settings it should point to your dhcp router.
<Minty_> i'm currently in windows on my pc and it connects fine
<demianb> Nevermind the cabling sequence. The 2nd router is only an extension of your cable.
<Bashing-om> Pingless: If you want to use the proprietary AMD/ATI driver, install Ubuntu 12.04.1: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<cloneG> google earth posts this when trying to reload a blank picture in the map: 404. That’s an error.
<cloneG> The requested URL / was not found on this server. That’s all we know.
<bkfitz> anyone know a good free web proxy...
<Bashing-om> Pingless: If ya want to use the present install, we can work on getting the open source driver properly installed, your call.
<demianb> Minty_, Can you check in windows what the settings are? Is it automated, or is it manual? And which is the default gateway?
<usr13> bkfitz: squid
<usr13> !squid | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Pingless> Bashing-om: I'd appreciate help on getting the open source driver installed. I'm not intending to do any 3D gaming.
<Minty_> demianb: so i'm not sure if this has any implications but i've just booted into windows on my pc and i've ensured that both ipv4 and ipv6 are obtained automatically. My pc re-resolved and it is currently identifying
<bkfitz> is that a sudo-apt get install?
<bkfitz> ppas included in 12.04
<usr13> Minty_: Check to see what IP address it is using, (and what gateway IP).
<demianb> Minty_, Thats fine it tells us the routers are set OK. Now you need to make it work in your Ubuntu installer..
<Minty_> demainb: right it re-resolved and now it's connecting to the internet and shows as all connected but can't access the web, i guess this means it's looking for an ip from the default ipv4 gateway; router 2 and not getting 1, right?
<Bashing-om> Pingless: I run an old ATI card on my box, open source driver, runs 3D quite well. ! .. We work on yours !
<macpool> here is my nginx config file http://p.ngx.cc/ea966ff6d5017439
<macpool> i need to allow access to home page
<Minty_> demianb: usr13 default gateway is blank
<macpool> how?
<usr13> Minty_: ... but if the MS Windows PC connects, there is no reason the Ubuntu one wont.
<Minty_> usr13: it doesn't now that i removed the static ip rule
<Pingless> Bashing-om: I've got a Windows install for my gaming needs ;) Where do we start?
<demianb> Blank is not good. default gateway should be your dhcp router.
<Minty_> usr13: previously router1 and router2 had dchp enabled. router1 had reserved ip for router2 and router2 had reserved ip for pc. pc also had static ip set in network adapter settings
<Minty_> i have now turned dchp off on router 2 and i have removed static ip from pc and it now shows as connected but i have no internet access and default gateway is blank
<Minty_> what next?
<gamoholic> Minty_: Why do you have 2 routers?
<Minty_> gamoholic: shared house - but that's really not my #1 right now!
<usr13> Minty_: Yea, why 2 routers?
<Bashing-om> Pingless: To start, let's see what is pastebin -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ; sudo lshw -C display <-.
<Minty_> demianb: ipv4 connectivity: internet. ipv6 connectivity: no internet access
<demianb> Minty_, open cmd and do a 'ipconfig /renew all' to fresh things up a bit. OMG windows support in #ubuntu :p
<gamoholic> What is connected to #1? I think #2 would be the better choice for the DHCP server
<Minty_> demianb: "The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissable for this operation"
<demianb> iconfig /release all
<Minty_> gamoholic: can't do that because everyone else is connected to router 1
<gamoholic> Oh
<Minty_> ipv6 is that lan?
<Pingless> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/H5b17B70
<usr13> Minty_: If you plug the gateway router into the secondary router's WAN port, leave secondary router's DHCP server on too.  If you want to turn off the DHCP server on the secondary router, plug the gateway router into one of it's LAN ports.
<demianb> Two routers is sometimes a solution because of lack of a switch
<bkfitz> usr13, is that a proxy that I can use, or run?
<usr13> bkfitz: yes
<demianb> IPv6 is not really necessary. You can turn that off if you want to troubleshoot stuff.
<Bashing-om> Pingless: looking at your H5b17B70 paste.
<Minty_> demianb: well currently ipv4 connectivity says "Internet" but ipv6 says "No Internet Access"
<usr13> Minty_: You do not need ipv6
<bkfitz> usr13, so if i wanted to make my ip look like I'm in another state, that would work
<demianb> IPv6 is cute but almost nobody uses it.
<Minty_> ok so ipv4 says internet and control panel shows me connected to a network, allbeit "Unidentified" but i have no router access
<Minty_> ipconfig /all reveals a blank default gateway
<bkfitz> usr13, trying to access something that is geoip restricted
<llutz> Minty_: your network setup worked before, ubuntu-installer in same setup gets no IP. i'd checked if the installer has any issues with your network-device before rearanging all your routers
<Minty_> llutz: but dchp server active on 2 routers within 1 network is harmful anyway right? so i might be just fixing 2 problems here
<usr13> bkfitz: That's not really the purpose for a proxy
<llutz> Minty_: as you see, you're fixing nothing atm
<demianb> Minty_, Assuming you know your way around windows, you should be able to open your ethernet settings and configure dhcp to either manual or automatic. Automatic should have it find your dhcp router by itself, and it should not be blank as such.
<Minty_> demianb: I do. ipv4 and ipv6 are definitely set to obtain ip address automatically
<bkfitz> usr13, what is the purpose of a proxy
<usr13> Minty_: Read what I said before.  If you plug gateway router into the secondary router's WAN port, you can leave the DHCP server on.
<bkfitz> usr13, route traffic
<bkfitz> usr13, in my case so that the referrer is somewhere else
<usr13> bkfitz: yes
<bkfitz> usr13, yes
<usr13> bkfitz: To do what you want to do, you need to  use a proxy elsewhere.
<bkfitz> usr13, right...
<Minty_> usr13: just to confirm by rewording it in a way i understand! if i move the connection coming into router2 from the lan port into one of the wan ports, i can leave dchp enabled on router2?
<demianb> Something just occured to me.. Your static IP settings for those two routers could be wrong, resulting in bad subnet on your 2nd router. Do any of the other PCs connected to your 2nd router have internet access?
<usr13> bkfitz: http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy-list/4
<Minty_> demianb: yes, the laptop that i'm currently typing on
<Minty_> demianb: this laptop is connected to router2 via wireless
<demianb> Okay.
<Minty_> demianb: so what should i be doing right now? my pc's default gateway is blank
<Minty_> demianb: shall i try rebooting router1?
<demianb> Im thinking.. :p
<Minty_> ok :P
<Minty_> my laptop never had a reserved ip but it's working fine now even since router 2 had dchp turned off
<majod> hmm does anyone know why ubuntu firefox plays only 360p html5 on youtube and windows shows 720p on the same video?
<Minty_> so the problem seems to be a combination of my pc and it's previously reserved ip.
<usr13> Minty_: If your gateway router is set up properly, (and is giving out proper IP inforation to it's clients), you should be ok to just run a cat5 cable from one of it's LAN ports to the WAN port of the second router and leve it set to dhcp, (for both LAN and WAN).
<demianb> Meanwhile you could give usr13 s method a try, and enabling dhcp on the 2nd router again.. elbeit unorthodox IMO, but I am curious to see what happens..
<Bashing-om> Pingless: Open source driver is loaded, is the only problem you are experiencing a resolution issue ?
<Minty_> ok, i will reboot everything once first just to make sure
<raj_> " kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted. " getting these messages repeated, unstoppingly million times every minute in my syslog
<Minty_> then i will try that if still failing
<Minty_> brb
<bkfitz> usr13, yeah... not once have i had any luck with proxies listed on that site
<gamoholic> majod: It is probably a driver thing. What is the model number of your GPU?
<agopas> I'm using X2go to connect to a remote Ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop. I was using Firefox, but accidentally dragged it out of view of the X2Go client window. Since I didn't turn on alt+tab in X2go by default, I don't know how to get it back!
<usr13> Minty_: But if you know of an IP address that is not being used yet, you can set your PC to it and see if you can ping the router.  If you can set it as the default gateway and then see if you can ping 8.8.8.8, if you can set that as your nameserver.
<majod> gamoholic: do you think its about x264? im in vmware :)
<Pingless> Bashing-om: lol, just as you asked that I got a message that there was a segfault in /usr/lib/gnome-desktop3/check_gl_texture_size. Other than that, my main problem is that the "Display" settings won't let me select a resolution higher than 1024x768, and won't let me dual-screen.
<gamoholic> Virtual machines do not have very powerful GPUs. I don't think you will be able to watch HD video in them.
<basketball> how do i open my fstab file using geane
<majod> nah, 1080p mkvs run just fine, but i guess its not hw accelerated
<gamoholic> majod: Do you have the VMWare tools (or whatever they are called) installed? They are called Guest Additions in VirtualBox
<majod> yes
<usr13> Minty_: You need an IP address, (that is in the subnet the router uses). You need a "default gateway IP", (that is the router's inside IP), and you need a nameserver IP, (8.8.8.8 will do).
<majod> gamoholic: even google earth runs smoothly
<gamoholic> Does it not give you the option for 720p at all?
<majod> well, i enabled the html5 option on youtube in firefox 27, this video for example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CACbekH2RrY
<Bublik2002> how do i make the unity bar on the left hand side hide?
<majod> shows only 360p option in ubuntu....in windows there is also 720p
<wjtaylor> anyone using calibre?
<gvo> wjtaylor: yes
<agopas> Is there a keyboard shortcut that can restore the window to a visible location?
<gvo> read lj with it.
<Beldar> wjtaylor, Works better here if you ask the question. ;)
<wjtaylor> gvo: have you successfully installed the ios reader plugin?
<Guest96983> i use calibre
<Minty_> demianb: so i rebooted everything. laptop has reconnected fine connected to router 2
<gvo> ios is apple?  I don't use anything that has to do with apple
<wjtaylor> I installed the latest calibre via PPA and cannot install the ios reader plugin.
<Minty_> pc won't connect to internet (via ethernet)
<Bashing-om> Pingless: Well, shoot, adjusting reso;ution is a long way out of my experience, but, what returns from -> xrandr <-, to show what the card supports.
<wjtaylor> gvo: Apple has gone the way of microsoft
<Minty_> it appears that my pc can't get local ip
<gvo> wtaylor: they had a head start on MS.
<Minty_> subnet mask looks odd; 255.255.0.0 (isn't it normally 255.255.255.0?) and default gateway is blank
<Beldar> Bublik2002, Right click the desktop there are buttons there.
<basketball> how do i open my fstab file using geane
<gamoholic> majod: I think you are out of luck. It is probably a limitation of the virtual machine.
<majod> gamoholic: i agree. thanks anyway
<Bublik2002> Beldar, when i right click desktop it lets me change wallpaper thats about it
<gamoholic> basketball: the fstab is located at /etc/fstab
<Pingless> Bashing-om: It all looks reasonable: "Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192"
<basketball> how do i open it in terminal gamoholic
<gamoholic> sudo geane /etc/fstab
<usr13> Minty_: Doesn't matter, 255.255.0.0 is just a sbnet wider than 255.255.255.0
<Beldar> Bublik2002, No other buttons to other controls, I though unity hid from the start.
<agopas> Winkey+D didn't work, neither did ctrl+alt+numpad 7.
<usr13> Minty_: You could u se 255.0.0.0 if you want
<Bublik2002> Beldar, maybe it behaves differently in 14.04.. not sure havent used unity in a long time
<agopas> I hope I gave enough information.
<gvo> Do you wonder why I don't use Unity?
<Beldar> Bublik2002, Ah, 14.04 has aits own development channel #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> its*
<basketball> gamoholic,  i bought a monitor yesterday that has a different resolution as my laptop how can i remove the black border of laptop
<Bublik2002> Beldar, i know but i dont think this has anything to do with 14.04
<Bashing-om> Pingless: well,,, lemme think on this a bit, the system should pick up on that higher resolution. presently do not know.
<Beldar> Bublik2002, That is the is all ,does not matter, that will be the rhetoric on trusty
<Beldar> channel is all*
<gamoholic> basketball: Are you using both the monitor and your laptop's screen?
<Pingless> Bashing-om: I've managed to use xrandr to set the resolution of my primary monitor to something more sensible
<Pingless> Bashing-om: Now I need to figure out how to a) persist this and b) get dual monitors working
<usr13> Pingless: What video driver are you using?
<case_> explosionirc.net
<usr13> Pingless: Is it Nvidia?
<User1> Hi Guys, need some advice. I prepare to step over from Mac OS X to ubuntu, but I have some problems finding a good alternative for data encryption. Can somebody give me some advice about it. I used to .dmg files to encrypt en decrypt. Can somebody advice me which encryption-software to use for Ubuntu/Linux, that is user-friendly and yet secure too.
<Pingless> usr13: See my earlier paste http://pastebin.com/H5b17B70 . The card is an ATI Radeon HD4550
<gvo> User1: check out bcrypt
<gvo> man bcrypt
<gvo> User1: and gpg
<usr13> User1: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gamoholic> User1: I recommend TrueCrypt
<Bublik2002> Beldar, figured it out. you have to download and install compiz config manager
<gvo> however truecrypt isn't in the 12.04 repos.
<Beldar> Bublik2002, Cool, good job.
<usr13> Pingless: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<agopas> Repeating my question: I'm using X2go to connect to a remote Ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop. I was using Firefox, but accidentally dragged it out of view of the X2Go client window. Since I didn't turn on alt+tab in X2go by default, I don't know how to get it back! Is there a keyboard shortcut that can restore the window to a visible location? Winkey+D didn't work, neither did ctrl+alt+numpad 7.
<User1> gvo: usr13 gamoholic, thank you for your sugestion
<User1> s
<gamoholic> agopas: It sounds like you may have dragged it to a different virtual desktop. Is there anything on the taskbar that lets you switch between them? (I use Lubuntu, so I don't know what Unity looks like :P)
<usr13> Pingless:  See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875771 & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875771
<kapad> Hey.
<kapad> Facing a problem where a folder added to PRUNEPATHS in updatedb.conf still shows up in search.
<agopas> Do you mean workspace?
<agopas> Because I only have one session of X2go up.
<kapad> even after running updatedb
<usr13> Minty_: Did you get it yet?
<kapad> any suggestionon the issue.
<kapad> ??
<Minty_> usr13: nope, demian is helping me troubleshoot
<thetrav> what does —fix-missing do for apt-get?
<Bashing-om> Pingless: That is making progress, I have no idea how to get a 2nd monitor working with that card, as it only shows one output - per "-C display (??).
<usr13> Minty_: PM?
<usr13> Minty_: Ok
<demianb> Looking at the routers, so I thought we'd take it outside the channel
<Pingless> Bashing-om: How strange -- usr13 linked a forum where someone suggested unplugging and reconnecting the monitor
<Pingless> Bashing-om: that magically worked.
<usr13> thetrav: attempts to correct a system with broken dependencies
<Pingless> usr13: Thanks for that link
<Bashing-om> Pingless: as a thought, try this in /etc/default/grub -> GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900 // where 1600x900 is what I have my display set to.
<Pingless> Bashing-om: Thanks for your support, I hope this now works
<usr13> thetrav: --fix-missing = -f
<Bashing-om> Pingless: well, will wonders never cease ! .. Wonderful litttle operating system here.
<agopas> gamoholic: it's not unity, it's gnome.
<Bashing-om> Pingless: Good deal, I am returning to ubuntuforums for a spell or so, I will be back here.
<agopas> gamoholic: and i'm about to pull my hair out because every option i've tried has failed. i can't get the firefox window back.
<Pingless> Bashing-om: Thanks again, will reboot to see if settings stick
<gamoholic> How about closing the x2go session and re-opening? You should be able to get the page back in firefox.
<agopas> i was uploading videos, and i don't want to lose my progress.
<gamoholic> ah
<agopas> gamoholic: i can still see the firefox process running through top. is there an ssh command that can get the window back?
<jamesd> agopas: unless you make plans before hand, you can't.. you can run somethnig like vnc  and reconnect
<gamoholic> agopas: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56942
<majod> is there something like simple changelog between kernel versions?
<agopas> gamoholic: i get a "cannot open display"
<gamoholic> What exactly did you run?
<agopas> gamoholic: wmctrl -a firefox
<CarlFK> apt-get  install ubuntu-desktop installs something that will run things in .config/autostart.  I don't need all the apps, so I tried just xorg and lihtdm, but I guess I am missing something cuz autorun isnt running.  anyone know what else I need to install?
<gamoholic> I bet that isn't the window title
<gamoholic> It will be something like "Youtube bla bla bla"
<gamoholic> Or wherever you are uploading
<gamoholic> I would recommend trying the script in that page
<gamoholic> You can find the pid with "ps -A | grep firefox"
<agopas> gamoholic: PID is 23635
<usr13> Minty__: Did you understand what I was trying to tell you?
<Minty__> usr13: i disconnected part way through, don't think I saw it, can you copy and paste it to me again?
<gvo> wmctrl -l
<gvo> list the windows might give you a hint.
<gamoholic> wmctrl -i -a $(wmctrl -l -p | awk '/^[^ ]+ +[^ ]+ +'"23635"'/ {print $1}')
<usr13> Router2 as to be a different subnet (from router1).
<gamoholic> What gvo said would be simpler :)
<Minty__> usr13: even as it stands now?
<agopas> wmctrl -l also gives me a "cannot open display"
<Minty__> usr13: they're currently the same but i get connectivity fine in windows
<agopas> this is a mystery
<gvo> agopas: echo $DISPLAY
<usr13> Minty__: If router1 uses 192.168.1.x for it's DHCP pool, you can use 192.168.2.x for router2, (it *must* be a different subnet).
<agopas> i get one blank line. then i tried wmctrl -l again...it didn't work
<Minty__> usr13: router1 uses 192.168.0 for it's dchp pool
<usr13> Minty__: If they are the same, you will likely have IP conflict.
<Minty__> router 2 uses 192.168.1.100 - 254
<Minty__> so there should never ever be conflicts
<usr13> Minty__: Ok fine.  use 192.168.1.x for router2's dhcp pool with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
<Minty__> also, router1 reserves .0.2 for router 2 yet router 2 gateway is 1.1
<Minty__> usr13: is that the difference between reserved wan / lan port?
<Minty__> usr13: ok yea, that's what it is at the moment
<gvo> agopas: You aren't connected to the display.  Are you running a gnome-terminal or xterm or something on the desktop or did you C-A-F1?
<gamoholic> gvo: They are using X2go
<usr13> Minty__: Ok.  And router2 connects to WAN via DHCP?
<gvo> gamoholic: Ah
<Minty__> usr13: yea
<gvo> So they lost the display variable.
<Minty__> usr13: so as things stand, my pc connects FINE via ethernet. i'm now running installer
<usr13> Minty__: Ok and router1's DHCP server is ON?
<Minty__> usr13: yes both are on
<usr13> Minty__: Yea, it should work.  Let me know if it doesnt'.
<Minty__> it works
<usr13> Minty__: Good.
<Minty__> usr13: but can i just point out
<Minty__> the ONLY thing that has changed between now and the very start of this
<Minty__> was i rebooted into windows and removed the static ip from pc and changed to obtain from dchp server
<agopas> i solved it
<Minty__> all the messing arond with dchp server was in the middle of all of this troubleshooting
<agopas> i changed the resolution to 800x600, which revealed the GNOME dock at the bottom.
<Minty__> usr13: will installer give me option to create partition or should i have done that in windows beforehand?
<gamoholic> agopas: Nice!
<usr13> Minty__: We thought you had just plugged in the second router, (in which case you would need to configure it to suit your needs).'
<agopas> they don't teach you that kind of ingeneuity in school
<usr13> Minty__: Yes
<usr13> Minty__: The installer has it's own partitioning utility.
<Minty__> usr13: thanks
<usr13> NP
<Minty__> usr13: the screen of installer has been 'blank' so to speak for about 2 minutes now
<Minty__> usr13: after the network configuration bit, screen is just purple
<Minty__> can i tab into a CLI from here to see what is going on or?
<usr13> !nomodeset | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> Minty__: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Minty__> usr13: can i type something from there?
<usr13> Minty__: But give it some time, it may be still loading up.
<usr13> Minty__: Yes
<Minty__> i hit ctrl + alt + f6, how can i get back out now :P
<Minty__> usr13: been loading for close to 4 minutes now, so think i may have the problem you linked me to
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<usr13> or F7  (Not sure which)
<Minty__> ah download mirror failed
<usr13> Minty__: Check your IP configuration.
<Minty__> changed mirror and all good - not having much mirror look today
<Minty__> usr13: joker ;)
<usr13> Oh ok
<Minty__> encrypt home directory? worth doing? any cons?
<Minty__> Anyone?
<CpuID> hey ppls - is it just me or is the EC2 ubuntu S3-backed mirror in us-west-1 broken?
<usr13> Minty__: No
<gamoholic> You will get less performance. Whether it is noticeable or not depends on how powerful your computer is. Do you have stuff you want to keep hidden from other people?
<Minty__> usr13: ok
<usr13> Not in my opinion....
<gamoholic> CpuID: Yes, it is broken. I am very sad :'(
<gordonjcp> Minty__: not really worth the bother
<CpuID> damnit, getting a ton of 403's here
<Minty__> gordonjcp: ok thanks, have skipped that
<gamoholic> I switched to mirror.tocici.com, but it isn't as good
<gordonjcp> Minty__: it's more secure, it will cause you to lose data
<Minty__> does anyone use a U partition for ubuntu?
<CpuID> gamoholic: same as you?
<Minty__> that considered a cool thing to do?!
<usr13> Minty__: What is a U partition?
<CpuID> do they know about it? :)
<Minty__> gordonjcp: tbh i use dropbox for all my files anyway, nothing really personal. all work stuff is kept on a separate server
<Minty__> usr13: just driver label :)
<CpuID> also gamoholic, have you tested any other regions?
<gamoholic> CpuID: No, I have not. I think they probably took it down, but I don't know where to find out
<usr13> Minty__: I use 3:  swap  (size of ram or little more), #2 for /   #3 for /home/
<usr13> Minty__: I like a separate partition for /home/
<CpuID> yea weird, im just testing us-west-2 now
<usr13> Minty__: How much RAM do you have?
<Minty__> usr13: 8gb
<usr13> Minty__: Set your swap partition to 8G
<usr13> or so ...
<usr13> 8G+ a little
<Minty__> usr13: the partition menu is weird as well, will need some advice on my selection... i currently have c which is windows and then some other partition that is reserved, primary and just 100mb, i think windows creates that too
<Minty__> usr13: should i leave that one as is but resize c and then create another partition? what is this 'swap' partition that you are referring to?
<usr13> Minty__: for /  about 40G maybe.  How big is the HD?
<Minty__> usr13: 1tb but there is loads of "lost space" so to speak - at least within how windows reads the HDD from past os reinstalls etc
<Minty__> but i'm still only using like 80gb or something
<usr13> Minty__: You familiar with "virtual memory"?
<gamoholic> Minty__: Do you want to keep the Windows stuff?
<Minty__> gamoholic: for now, until i'm comfortable with ubuntu, yea, then i want to fully wipe all of that crap
<usr13> Minty__: how much will you set aside for the Ubuntu install?
<Minty__> usr13: i don't mind, 200gb?
<usr13> Minty__: swap 8G,  / 40G, the rest for /home/
<Minty__> usr13: what is swap?
<usr13> Minty__: You familiar with "virtual memory"?
<cuddylier> Is a CPU wait time of 4% spiking to 25% on an E3 - 1240v3 (4 cores) a bad thing?
<gamoholic> It is called a pagefile in Windows
<Minty__> usr13: not sure. is that the result of paging?
<usr13> (MS Windows Lingo = "virtual memory")
<usr13> Minty__: yes
<m1sf1t> hey :) quick, question. i'm running ubuntu server, and accessing the web just isn't working. the apache2, samba, and ssh servers all work fine though :S any thoughts?
<usr13> paging
<Minty__> usr13: so what does swap do? just sets that side apart so you only ruin a small part of the HDD?
<daftykins> m1sf1t: run "nslookup google.com"
<daftykins> m1sf1t: and "ping google.com"
<usr13> Minty__: I woudn't put it that way, but your "paging" is on it's own partition, that's all.
<Minty__> usr13: how does ubuntu know to only page that partition?
<m1sf1t> it timed out :(
<Minty__> and can i set that partition and my ubuntu partition up from the installer? or will i need to do that later?
<daftykins> m1sf1t: which?
<m1sf1t> nslookup
<m1sf1t> i've tried ping, no luck
<usr13> Minty__: So set a swap partition to about 8G.   Another one of about 40G for /  Another one for the rest of the space for /home/
<daftykins> m1sf1t: ok edit /etc/resolv.conf to read "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<daftykins> m1sf1t: then try again
<Minty__> usr13: what about windows?
<m1sf1t> specifically 8.8.8.8 or my actual dns?
<gamoholic> m1sf1t: Is this a new server?
<Minty__> usr13: and can i do all this from the installer or will this just allow me to do the 1 partition configuration that is needed for the install
<m1sf1t> yeah, i set it up two days ago
<usr13> Minty__: Ubuntu knows what partitions to use for what by what is written to /etc/fstab file.
<usr13> !fstab | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gamoholic> m1sf1t: Static IP or DHCP?
<Minty__> usr13: ok great, i'll configure that after then
<Minty__> usr13: when you say /home/ you mean the default ubuntu partition yea?
<usr13> Minty__: It will be done for you.
<m1sf1t> static ip
<usr13> Minty__: /home/ is the user space. (Where all your user's files go).
<gamoholic> m1sf1t: How did you set it? /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Minty__> usr13: ok. So i currently have windows partition and some other shitty 100mb partition. Am I creating 3 more?
<m1sf1t> what command should i use to restart my netoworking service?
<usr13> Minty__: Right.
<gamoholic> sudo restart networking
<Minty__> usr13: in terms of my options in the installer do i "resize scsi6" or "resize scsi7"
<usr13> Minty__: What do you have now?
<m1sf1t> the interfaces file is set to iface eth0 inet static
<usr13> Minty__: If you have partitions of the sizes you want, there is no need to resize anything.
<Minty__> usr13: ah looks like 1 refers to my usb stick
<daftykins> m1sf1t: do what i said (:
<Minty__> usr13: i have no partitions set up yet. that is what i mean - can i set them all up from within the installer?
<Minty__> or does it just want me to worry about the 1 for now
<daftykins> m1sf1t: no network restart command really works properly anymore so i wouldn't recommend it
<m1sf1t> i set the dns to 8.8.8.8
<Minty__> usr13: i need to resize my windows partition anywya bceause that is currently like 1tb
<usr13> Minty__: If you have yet to set aside any free space, then resize the MS Windows partition, (to a smaller size).
<m1sf1t> should it work now? ill try
<daftykins> m1sf1t: and what happens now?
<m1sf1t> nope, still not working :(
<daftykins> m1sf1t: timeout with DNS?
<daftykins> m1sf1t: as in nslookup google.com ?
<usr13> Minty__: ... and then use the resulting "free space" for the new [Ubuntu] partitions.
<m1sf1t> in firefox, it's saying server not found still
<m1sf1t> ill try ping and nslookup
<daftykins> m1sf1t: i thought you said it was a server, why does it have firefox? :P
<usr13> m1sf1t: ping 8.8.8.8
<m1sf1t> because it's also the computer i use lol
<m1sf1t> it's not a busy site
<daftykins> ;_;
<gamoholic> m1sf1t: So which version of Ubuntu is it?
<Minty__> usr13: ah this is scary :P ubuntu isn't very clear on which partition is which
<daftykins> it's totally clear!
<m1sf1t> errm... the latest LTS
<m1sf1t> 12.04 i think
<usr13> Minty__: Well, you could have resized the partition while still booted into MS Windows.
<usr13> Minty__: But what do you see?
<Minty__> yea i should have, oh well sorting it now
<gamoholic> Use the network manager for the desktop version
<Minty__> oh for goodness sake, "the resize operation is impossible"
<m1sf1t> i have the lxde desktop installed, can't find any network manager :(
<CpuID> gamoholic: us-west-2 and us-east-1 look OK apt repo wise (s3 backed, testing precise specifically)
<daftykins> Minty__: did you defrag your Windows install like you're supposed to?
<usr13> Minty__: The biggest one is obviously the MS Windows one that needs to be shrunk down to a [much] smaller size.
<Minty__> daftykins: not sure what that means but no one told me about that so nope
<Minty__> usr13: yea, not possible to resize apparently
<daftykins> Minty__: you aren't familiar with defragmenting?
<Minty__> daftykins: but i run defrags all the time
<daftykins> wait what
<Minty__> daftykins: yea, always running - i think this is more likely due to the junk left from previous reinstalls of windows
<daftykins> you just contradicted yourself...
<zztw> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an asus xenbook and after I select the volume to install on it's giving me this window that just has "???" for both title and message. any idea? It's a striped raid 0 of two ssds; does that make a difference?
<Minty__> daftykins: yea my bad, i misread the first time
<usr13> daftykins: I think Win7 does that automatically from time to time, so it's not a big issue.
<daftykins> usr13: only on mechanicals
<usr13> Minty__: Why can't you resize the partition>?
<usr13> daftykins: It is a 1TB drive.
<Minty__> usr13: no idea says it is impossible
<gamoholic> CpuID: This is what I get when I open http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com.s3.amazonaws.com/ubuntu/ in my browser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7024615/
<basketballl> gamoholic,  i bought a monitor yesterday that has a different resolution as my laptop how can i remove the black border of laptop
<usr13> Minty__: It should show how much space is used and how much is empty. Right?
<Minty__> usr13: in the partition disks installation menu, i have only 4 options now "guided - use entire disk", "guided - use entire desk and set up lvm" and "guided - use entire desik and set up encrypted lvm" and "manuaal"
<Minty__> the entire disk options give me warnings that "all the data on this partition will be erased"
<Minty__> maybe i should just go for it and erase my windows partition...
<usr13> Minty__: I suppose "guided" would be best, but I always use manual.
<Minty__> when i use manual, it won't let me resize partition
<usr13> Minty__: Yea! Go for it!  :)
<Minty__> so i feel pressured to wipe windows altogether now!
<Minty__> usr13: ahhh!
<gamoholic> basketball: Are you using both the new monitor and your laptop's monitor, or just the new monitor?
<Minty__> am i going to love ubuntu?!
<Minty__> convince me, quick!
<Minty__> what is "set up lvm"
<usr13> Minty__: What most of us find is that we rarely boot to MS Windows any more.  (Let's face it, we can only use one OS at a time anyway.)
<usr13> Minty__: LVM is good.
<usr13> !lvm | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gamoholic> I just use 2 computers with Synergy :P
<Minty__> usr13: i know but anything that doesn't work with wine might make me cry
<usr13> Minty__: LVM is Large Volume Management (or something like that), and what it means is that you can resize your partitions on the fly
<gamoholic> Minty__: What are the specs of your computer? CPU, RAM, etc.
<Minty__> gamoholic: 8gb ram ddr2 and some quad core 2.4ghz processor
<usr13> Minty__: Then just resize the MS Windows partition and use free space.
<Minty__> not that great, i am in the process of saving for a new machine and when i do, will probably convert this to a media server anyway
<usr13> Minty__: CHoose the Manual option
<gamoholic> Then you can use VirtualBox to run Windows for the few programs that you may need that don't work in Wine :)
<Minty__> would want to use ubuntu for that but plex doesn't currently support it
<Minty__> gamoholic: i guess!
<Minty__> usr13: i can't choose manual because it says resizing is impossible
<Minty__> usr13: if i use guided - use entire desik and set up lvm, i can just overwrite everything. right i'm scared but i'm going to go for it
<Daekdroom> Is indicator-power a default indicator in Ubuntu 12.04.4?
<usr13> Minty__: If you have your Win7 install CD, you can do a VM for it.
<Minty__> usr13: yea i do
<Minty__> ok, i'm going to use the guided option and set up lvm
<usr13> Minty__: Or you can back out and resize the MS Windows partition (after booting back to Win7).
<Minty__> it says "After the LVM is configured, no additional changes to the partinioning scheme of disks containing physical volumes are allowed during the installation"
<pac1> Minty, make sure you've backed up your personal files.
<Minty__> pac1: dropbox
<usr13> Minty__: Yer good to go.
<Minty__> ok done it
<zztw> is there any issue with installing to a raid 0 volume of two ssds?
<basketballl> gamoholic,  i bought a monitor yesterday that has a different resolution as my laptop how can i remove the black border of laptop
<Minty__> usr13: what was the purpose of the 40gb partition?
<saeth> hello, I need some help with xubuntu and kwin ... I installed kwin on xubuntu and it works great with one exception - all my workspaces disappeared and I only have one 3: I believe there is some way to fix it, however I have no idea how.
<gamoholic> basketballl: Please answer my question that I have already asked you twice.
<Minty__> it's asking me how much space to give to this installation - this is the 40gb bit right?
<usr13> Minty__: For system files, (applications and configuration files).
<basketballl> you didnt ping me gamoholic  i dont know what you asked
<gamoholic> [03/02 16:11:53] <gamoholic> basketball: Are you using both the new monitor and your laptop's monitor, or just the new monitor?
<pac1> Minty,  40gb should be plenty.  I usually get away with 10 or 15.
<basketballl> gamoholic,  both i have side by side set up
<pac1> you'll probably want to configure a separate partition as /home
<usr13> Minty__: Like I said before, I would use about 8G or so for swap, about 40G or so for / (root directory where application files and config files live), and the rest for /home/
<saeth> basketballl, there should be a button on your keyboard that lets you switch between screens - usually it's fn+f6 and once you do that, it should automatically adapt the resolution. If you use just the display and don't use your laptop display at the same time, there should be no problem
<Minty__> can someone explain how this LVM works. i now have LV root of 31.5gb and LV swap_1 of 8.6gb
<Minty__> then in addition to that i have SCSI2 of 1.0TB which consists of #1 primary 254.8mb (what is this?) and 999.9GB logical
<basketballl> saeth,  i use both like in the movies
<saeth> ohh, so try pressing this key combo anyway and see what happens
<saeth> if it doesn't work then try messing up with display settings and there should be an option for 2 display mode
<gamoholic> basketballl: Since they are different resolutions you will either have the black borders or you will have to stretch the resolution, which won't look very good. I recommend just leaving the black borders.
<basketballl> saeth,  ok i dont have second monitor with me right npow
<usr13> Minty__: LVM = Logical Volume Manager
<pac1> Minty,  LVM works sort of like a regular partitioning scheme,  but its more flexible.  It doesn't store partition info on the MBR.
<Minty__> so lvm is a breakdown and manager of the physical total space?
<usr13> Minty__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<basketballl> gamoholic,  why do they need to be same resolution when seperate they are great
<pac1> Minty__, you can think of it that way.
<Minty__> and then 254.8mb has been auto allocated for /boot
<Minty__> is that normal?
<usr13> Minty__: "Managing large hard disk farms by allowing disks to be added and replaced without downtimes and services disruption, in combination with hot swapping."
<pac1> That's one way to do it.  I gave up on the /boot partition a long time ago.
<saeth> oh, once we are talking about hdds, I have one more problem: I have 2 disks - one is system drive which is ssd and the other one is a normal 250gb hdd with one ext4 partition on it
<Minty__> pac1: shall i just delte it?
<Minty__> pac1: it's confusing as that is in addition to the 999.9gb LVM
<usr13> Minty__: That's ok.  (The kernels go in /boot/)
<Minty__> ok, i'll leave it as is
<saeth> the disk doesn't mount automatically - It appears gray on the desktop and I have to double-click it to mount it. Is there a way to do that automatically on startup?
<gamoholic> basketballl: Hmmm, true. You should be able to have them at different resolutions. Open the display manager and mess around.
<Minty__> ok
<Minty__> just submitted partition changes
<Minty__> goodbye windows installation
<usr13> Minty__: It is LVM so it can be resized later if you want (allows for resiging on-the-fly)
<Bublik2002> anyone set up their ubuntu box as a dvr and tv server?
<Guest15290> hi im using vsftpd with local users and i kepp getting 550
<pac1> If you install more than one version of linux on the same machine, you can get away without the /boot.
<usr13> !mythtv | Guest15290
<ubottu> Guest15290: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<gamoholic> basketballl: On my system it is called "Monitor Settings"
<Minty__> uh oh
<Minty__> i removed usb stick
<Minty__> will that cause problems?
<usr13> Guest15290: Try proftpd
<Minty__> or is everything left in the process network-related?
<saeth> xD did you unmount it?
<pac1> grub v2 is more flexible about where kernels go.  you don't have to put them all in one partition.
<tejas> hello
<pac1> grub 2 will find them on any mounted partition.
<Minty__> i just pulled it out, did it like 10 mins ago when i was first at partition screen because it was confusing me as a listed device, didn't even think
<usr13> Minty__: Wow, I dont know.
<Minty__> uh oh, fingers crossed
<saeth> ubuntu doesn't like pendrives so always try unmounting them...
<gabriele> ciao, qualche italiano?
<Guest15290> thats about it ? id rather know whars wrong
<Minty__> i doubt putting it back in now will help unless it remembers the path
<usr13> Minty__: Are you in the habit of unplugging a drive that is mounted?
<Minty__> usr13: no, i was a virgin until now
<basketballl> gamoholic,  i have display settings
<usr13> Minty__: :)  NOt any more....
<Minty__> just plugged it back in and pretended nothing happened, lets hope ubuntu falls for it
<usr13> Pretend all you want ..........
<gamoholic> basketballl: You should be able to choose the resolution of each monitor in there
<Minty__> optimism please
<gabriele> help!!! no italian?
<usr13> Minty__: Since it is a network install, your prolly ok.
<Ben64> !it | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Minty__> usr13: that's my hope! 85% through base system installation, i feel this is probably the important bit
<usr13> But I dono....  But I think the installer is all loaded into ramdisk
<Minty__> usr13: i'm just wondering how it accesses the next stage of the menu...
<pac1> Minty__, if your installing, and still have drives you want to preserve, you may want to turn them off.
<pac1> Minty__, so why LVM?
<Minty__> pac1: probably too late but as i'm doing a full partition wipe, can't imagine there's anything i can preserve
<basketballl> gamoholic,  what do i select
<Minty__> pac1: sounded good
<pac1> Minty__, do you have just one disk drive?
<Guest15290> no one here got vsftp to work ok with local users
<Minty__> pac1: yea
<pac1> ok,  have you written the partition table?
<Minty__> pac1: not sure what that means! i think!
<usr13> Guest15290: Yes.  But you will have to edit the config file
<pac1> part of the installation process runs a partition manager.
<Minty__> yea, done that bit
<Minty__> i said "Guided - Use entire disk and setup LVM"
<Minty__> i'm fairly sure that wiped the old partition setup and replaced with this new one? now installing the system
<pac1> the partition manager reads the partition table from the very beginning of the drive.
<pac1> you're then presented with a list of partitions you can edit in memory.
<usr13> Guest15290: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/vsftpd.conf.5.html
<Minty__> pac1: yea did all that
<pac1> you can completely wipe them out, or just change one or two.
<Minty__> pac1: yea wiped them all
<pac1> nothing happens to the disk until you're all done and have things the way you want them.
<pac1> When you finish it re-writes the partition table.
<Minty__> so, "Install security updates automatically" or "Manage System with Lanscape" i'm swaying towards the first unless anyone has any advice?
<Minty__> pac1: yea i did that, was all deliberate and slightly through through
<pac1> Lanscape?
<Minty__> thought through*
<Minty__> Landscape
<Minty__> a Canonical service
<usr13> Guest15290: vsftpd works just fine but is set  pretty secure by default.
<pac1> Go ahead with install automatically.
<Minty__> pac1: great cheers
<pac1> every day or so, you'll get the opportunity to update.
<pac1> So what step are you at?
<Minty__> pac1: when there is a new LTS, can i update from CLI
<usr13> Minty__: Yes
<Minty__> pac1: 'Select and Install Software' roughly 18%' just been interrupted by 'Software Selection' stage
<Guest15290> i can login and dl just fine it just wont mkdir
<Minty__> goodness me, lots of additional selections here... is there a best practice for addons for just desktop use?
<Minty__> "Ubuntu desktop" sounds good. How about "Ubuntu desktop USB"
<pac1> Ubuntu Desktop USB is probably for installing on a memory stick.
<Minty__> oh rubbish, accidentally skipped past that stage
<Minty__> what a disaster
<Minty__> can i access that list at a later stage?
<pac1> if you picked ubuntu desktop you should be good to go on.
<Minty__> didn't select anything
<Minty__> was about to select postgres database, hit enter but think enter bypassed selection
<Minty__> i should really pay more attention
<usr13> !dist-upgrade | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Minty__> usr13: how about just installing the packages when they're not installed
<Minty__> are these things just available through apt-get?
<usr13> !apt | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pac1> several ways to do it.
<Minty__> pretty excited to use apt-get
<Minty__> looks flipping amazing
<pac1> apt-get install package
<pac1> sudo -s
<pac1> first
<usr13> !synaptic | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Minty__> pac1: is the value very sensitive? could i install latest google chrome version through sudo apt-get install chrome
<Minty__> GRUB boot loader? do i want that?
<pac1> yes.  probably grub-2
<pac1> no boot loader, no os.
<Minty__> cool
<gamoholic> Minty__: Chrome is not available in the repos, you have to install the .deb
<usr13> Minty__: Yes, let it write grub to MBR
<Minty__> gamoholic: ok i'll learn that one when i come to it i guess!
<tomreyn> there's chromium-browser, thugh
<usr13> pac1: Not probably, definately
<pac1> to get chrome, just go to google and download it.  when it comes in, open it with the package manager and it will install.
<gamoholic> True, but I like the extra features in Chrome
<pac1> try chromium.  same thing without the googleness.
<Minty__> i like chrome
<Minty__> + need for web development testing
<gamoholic> Biggest thing I don't like about Chromium is the lack of a built-in PDF reader
<pac1> nice thing about linux.  You want it, you go get it.
<pac1> free beer.
<usr13> try firefox, Like googleness without googleness
<Minty__> ok so i didn't install ubuntu desktop or anything other than the core
<Minty__> i've inadvertedly jumped into the deep end and i've just logged in via the biggest CLI i've ever seen
<Minty__> i'd like a desktop please :)
<gamoholic> Minty__: Which version did you download?
<basketballl> how do i install Catalyst Control Center
<Minty__> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Minty__> ?
<usr13> Minty__: Well, if a server is what you want, yes.  But if you want a desktop OS with a GUI, install the Desktop
<Minty__> gamoholic: 12.04
<majod> basketballl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Minty__> usr13: yea i had fully planned to but... it didn't go quite to plan
<gamoholic> Yes, but did you download the desktop version or the server version?
<Minty__> gamoholic: i'm hoping the desktop version
<gamoholic> What is the name of the iso that you downloaded?
<usr13> Minty__: Thats' ok. YOu can install it afterward.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Minty__> mini because it was the net thing
<Minty__> usr13: ok running that now
<usr13> Minty__: or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   etc. etc. etc.
<Minty__> winner
<usr13> Minty__: Did you reboot already?
<gamoholic> Ah, yeah, that is just the bare essentials necessary to get a system running. For a beginner I would recommend either Ubuntu Desktop or Lubuntu.
<Minty__> usr13: yea currently downloading ubuntu desktop
<Minty__> pretty cool to see a 32" screen filled with GET commands
<usr13> Okeydokey
<gamoholic> But as previously stated, you can install it with apt-get :)
<Minty__> gamoholic: yea 52% through
<basketballl> majod,  can i use that with intel graphics
<pac1> swift machine!
<usr13> Minty__: You have a fast pipe
<Minty__> usr13: what does that mean? net speed?
<majod> basketballl: catalys control center is for AMD/ATI graphics
<pac1> yeah, but you have to pay the piper!
<Minty__> pac1: 120mb fibre optic, can't complain too much ;)_
<usr13> true
<basketballl> majod,  i want to get rid of black border with dual monitor set up
<pac1> that's fasst.
<Minty__> i live in a house of 9 though
<Minty__> but then i'm the only ethernet linked device :)
<Minty__> so i get a good 85mb priority
<majod> basketballl: i cant help you with that, sorry, i dont have experience with intel graphics
<basketballl> majod,  do you know someone who does
<Minty__> does anyone use spotify with ubuntu'?
<majod> nope, but just try asking your question and someone will maybe answer :)
<majod> Minty__: i do
<Minty__> majod: is it alright?
<majod> yes, just like windows
<Minty__> nice
<basketballl> majod,  how do i find out what graohiocs cARD I HAVE'
<Minty__> i know they plan to have sychrnonised updates but heard it's a little far off as of yet majod
<pac1> Minty__, every use linux before?
<Minty__> pac1: na, i'm a virgin
<jhutchins> basketballl: lspci | grep -i vga
<pac1> from what you've said today, you're going to do fine.
<Minty__> pac1: imminent deflowering happening as soon as it finishes selecting and unpacking the billion files involved in this ubuntu desktop installation...
<Minty__> pac1: cheers :) appreciate the confidence boost, i feel like my performance has been pretty terrible if i'm honest but i'm looking forward to the learning curve. i've been programming long enough but loyal to windows due to my day job and need for compatability...
<usr13> Minty__: ... and all this time we thought you were a guy...
<Minty__> apparently my perception was outdated and also, i'm sick of the hampered workflow when i'm using text editors / web developing etc. so decided it was about time to port over
<basketballl> i want to get rid of black border with dual monitor set up  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<majod> Minty__: could be, i seldom use spotify...actually isntalled it on ubuntu just today
<Minty__> usr13: haha i am, just thought i'd get a bit of inuendo in there
<Minty__> majod: what's your alternative weapon (player) of choice
<Minty__> i'm hoping itunes isn't too bad with wine either... it better behave
<pac1> sudo ls -lR /|wc
<majod> Minty__: i got my mp3s :)
<pac1> no idea on itunes
<tejas> ey guys
<jhutchins> Minty__: Could we get the conversation back to support questions/answers please?
<usr13> !itunes | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Minty__> jhutchins: yea sorry - i've fuelled the off topic, my bad
<jhutchins> Minty__: THere are other places for social chat.
<tejas> anybody know how i can identify if my chipset can inject?
<usr13> tejas: What?
<usr13> tejas: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Minty__> ok... so support question; if something isn't available through apt-get install (i assume this means it's in the ubuntu software centre?), how would i go about manually installing a .deb file or whatever they are
<majod> Minty__: you will double click it
<daftykins> Minty__: you don't do that, you look for an official PPA
<mnemon> Minty__: dpkg -i file.deb
<Minty__> daftykins: PPA?
<usr13> !ppa | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gamoholic> Minty__: sudo dpkg -i "package name".deb; sudo apt-get -f -y install
<daftykins> PPA > .deb > compile
<majod> .debs are compiling?
<usr13> Minty__: BTW, your first support question is free.
<gamoholic> majod: No, dafty is saying that PPAs are greater than the other 2
<tejas> anyobdy know the user starcannon?
<majod> oh i see, sorry
<tejas> he used to be here a long time ago
<tejas> robby cannon
<Minty__> usr13: meaning only free stuff is avilable through apt-get install?
<daftykins> yep order of preference/sanity
<Minty__> daftykins: can you recommend a good PPA??
<gamoholic> Minty__: Yes, you cannot buy anything through apt-get
<usr13> Minty__: Was a hopeless attempt at humor....
<Minty__> gamoholic: but spotify client is free
<Minty__> usr13: oh i see, sorry - getting late, brain stopping
<majod> talking about hardware, has anyone idea why my last installation of ubuntu 13.10 kept my cpu at constant 800mhz, no matter what? intel i5 4440
<usr13> coffee
<pac1> Minty__, http://ipod.about.com/od/advanceditunesuse/f/Downloading-Itunes-For-Linux.htm
<Minty__> this ubuntu desktop is taking ages to install
<gamoholic> Minty__: If something isn't available through the repo google '"thing you are looking for" ppa'
<Minty__> gamoholic: i see and that will be a file or?
<usr13> Minty__: Yea, it's a LOT to download.
<pac1> Soup's on... gotta go.
<Minty__> pac1: take care,thanks for the help
<gamoholic> Minty__: No. It will be a command that you run. "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:/something"
<usr13> Minty__: Having all that stuff on the install media is [obviously] faster.
<mnemon> hmm, are universe, multiverse etc. enabled by default on desktop ubuntu? if not, enable those before going for random ppa's
<gamoholic> ^
<daftykins> Minty__: it doesn't work like that, you find PPA's specifically for the software you're after
<Minty__> by their very natures, aren't files available through PPAs always going to be less up to date than the provider's .deb files?
<Minty__> or do i need to see PPA providers more like 'indexers'?
<mnemon> Minty__: no, usually people use ppa's because they have a custom or more recent build of the application
<gamoholic> Minty__: PPAs are extra repos. If you install .deb files you may have to update manually
<usr13> !restricted | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mnemon> or something that's not in the official ubuntu repos
<seksifemale> hi
<Minty__> gamoholic: but how does the PPA keep up to date?
<usr13> Minty__: Only use ppa's if you really need them.
<gamoholic> Through apt-get
<Minty__> gamoholic: or am i just trusting them to provide updates frequently?
<mnemon> Minty__: they have a maintainer.
<mnemon> yes.
<Minty__> so when i want something not available through apt-get, even if i find the .deb file from the provider, i should still search for a PPA?
<Gotolei> is there a way to change horizontal scrolling speed for both mouse and touchpad?
<daftykins> Minty__: yes.
<daftykins> Minty__: but why do you think this situation is going to arise?
<usr13> Minty__: ONce you get a package installed, where by ppa or normal repositories, when updates are available, you will be notified and asked if you want to upgrade to newer version.
<Minty__> daftykins: ok and launchpad is an example of a PPA procider?
<Minty__> daftykins: there's loads. spotify is just 1 quick example
<Minty__> daftykins: seems odd though because spotify is a free client, it's only the additional service that isn't free
<usr13> Minty__: free is not the issue.
<majod> but spotify for linux is still in development, not oficially released
<Minty__> what's the reason for dropbox then? https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=linux
<Minty__> that's a .deb file so i'll be looking for a PPA for that too
<mnemon> proprietary software rarely is even in the non-free repos.
<usr13> Minty__: The difference between PPAs vs the main repositories is un-official vs official so-to-speak
<Minty__> usr13: yea that's why i can't understand going direct to PPAs over the provider
<usr13> Minty__: agreed
<jhutchins> Minty__: PPAs can be anybody's personal project, and the quality can vary from better-than-ubuntu to wreck-your-system.
<usr13> Minty__: Well, waitl
<Pici> jhutchins: well put
<Minty__> jhutchins: how does 1 go about finding the good ones?
<usr13> Minty__: If you install via the package manager, you are a lot better of.  For one thing, the package manager resovles dependencies.
<Minty__> also, when i boot ubuntu, it's all great but mid way through boot the screen goes weirldy pixelated with random patterns of broken looking pixels
<Kavkaz> somebody highlight me in a few seconds please and thank you.
<Minty__> it's completely fine once the login screen is reached but  should i be worried about that?
<usr13> Minty__: There are other reasons to use the package management system.
<jhutchins> Minty__: One listens carefully.  One reads the mailing lists.  One always thinks twice before deviating from the standard repos.
<Gotolei> kavkaz
<Minty__> jhutchins: but things like spotify and dropbox should be so available in standard repos!
<jhutchins> Minty__: One potential problem is that a release update might fail if you've installed from ppas.
<Kavkaz> thanks Gotolei
<usr13> jhutchins: Well said.
#ubuntu 2015-02-23
<maestrojed> I want to remote desktop to my Ubuntu 14.04 box. I enabled those settings.  I have tried a number of programs on OSX and I have had no luck. Anyone have a suggestion or know a client that will work?
<syntac> maestrojed, check out X2Go
<dev_> have you tried team viewer?
<maestrojed> syntac ok, thanks
<maestrojed> dev_ I will. Thanks
<syntac> teamviewer is nice, but it forwards all your traffic through one of their servers
<maestrojed> I have tried Chicken of the VNC, VNC View, Real VNC.
<maestrojed> I have used team viewer for Go To Meeting type things I think
<aum> syntac, not necessarily - if there are faster direct connections available and uPnP, Teamviewer brokers 2 peers to talk directly
<syntac> krux, figured it out. had to run /usr/bin/VBoxClient --display
<krux> sweet :)
<dev_> Could someone help me track down exactly why Chrome is immediately allocating at least 80% of my memory and crashing?  I have all my extensions disabled.
<dev_> even if i have only one tab open
<dev_> as soon as i open it
<dev_> Anybody have some helpful advice for setting up VIM as an IDE?  I am looking to use it for both C++ projects and web development with Rails
<dev_> I have been reading about it and there is just so much I don't know where to begin.
<maestrojed> syntac any specific settings? I am still having issues with this program. I have tried a bunch of them https://www.evernote.com/shard/s2/sh/0d66470e-56d4-4b02-b6a9-e2d50f8e2ba8/d06946f61495de911bf90f87aec5ce7f
<Himanshu> Hi, everybody. My internet connection gets disconnect frequently after every 2-3 mins. here is my syslog http://pastebin.com/KBgXUpj8   Please help out of this. currently I am chatting from differnet OS
<Himanshu> *help me ..
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, How are you connecting to the internet?
<syntac> maestrojed, what is happening right now?
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: USBMODEM
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, Mobile Broadband?
<Himanshu> yes
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, I used to use that quite a lot and had the same problem
<syntac> maestrojed, you'll need to run the X2Go server on your server machine and then run X2Go client on your mac
<maestrojed> syntac gotcha. That wasn't what I was trying. I am doing that now
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, I ended up having to leave a "ping" running so that my connection would stay active
<maestrojed> I was using Ubuntu's built in "Remote Desktop" options
<syntac> ah, that most likely uses a different protocol
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, Not exactly an elegant solution but it was the only one I had
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: hmm , I think ubuntu often gets problem when we try connecting internet with USB MODEM.
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: like what ?
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, I would normally just let it ping google
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, in a terminal I would do "ping www.google.com" and leave it running
<Paddy_NI> My connection would stay alive then
<Paddy_NI> It was actually fixed quite a while ago
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, What USB Modem are you using?
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: : P .. and what is reason for doing that ?
<maestrojed> syntac it worked in 12.04. From what I am reading its an encryption compatibility issue. I found some others gripping online :)
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, On the Ubuntu computer using the USB modem could you do "lsusb" in a terminal and provide me with the output
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, I think the usb modem just switches off or something after a certain amount of idle time
<Paddy_NI> a ping keeps it awake
<Paddy_NI> I had to do this for quite sometime. I was grateful that it worked
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: not on Ubuntu  right now. But this might help http://pastebin.com/Aa8zpmbW
<Paddy_NI> It later got fixed in a newer Ubuntu release, however it seems you are still affected
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<IPJunkie> my past :
<gshmu> hello, My DeskTop Ubuntu 14.04. Whenever I try to shutdown, it reboots. I'm Try apt-get install laptop-mode-tools and deleted ~/.Xauthority and apt-get install upstart --reinstall and gconf-editor checked suppress_logout_restart_shutdown
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: its actually elementary OS 3.
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, Errr... 3?
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, Luna?
<Bray90820> Is there a way to stream audio to an airplay capable receiver from ubuntu 14.10
<Himanshu> 3 is freya
<Paddy_NI> freya is alpha I believe Himanshu
<Himanshu> Paddy_NI: Now beta
<daftykins> !elementary | Himanshu You shouldn't be in here for that distro.
<ubottu> Himanshu You shouldn't be in here for that distro.: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Paddy_NI> You should use #elementary
<daftykins> if they are not responding and you want support, then you should run Ubuntu.
<Paddy_NI> Himanshu, There is quite a few differences between eOS and Ubuntu
<smurfa> omg.. clicked a .sh script several times (nothing happened). So a massive internet-traffic script started to flood and take down a server. killall script.sh seems to do the job. But what can you do to discover that lots of scripts is running in the background?
<dev_> Could someone help me track down exactly why Chrome is immediately allocating at least 80% of my memory and crashing?  I have all my extensions disabled.  It happens immediately, even when I only have one tab open.
<BSL> Hi everybody, I am having trouble with a windows 7 / Ubuntu dual boot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10361825/
<BSL> can anyone help me ?
<Himanshu> daftykins, Paddy_NI : aah it is just a small problem. I am having same problem with ubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> !13.04 | Himanshu if that's not a typo, you shouldn't be using that
<ubottu> Himanshu if that's not a typo, you shouldn't be using that: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> raring, aka 13.04, is more than a year dead
<IPJunkie> BSL : what is the problem?
<Himanshu> daftykins: okay :/    Paddy_NI : ping only just for once ? Or do you have any script for it .
<daftykins> Himanshu: ping under Linux runs infinitely.
<daftykins> you have to hit ctrl+c to stop
<Himanshu> oh. ok. thank you info. : P
<BSL> IPJunkie: I got a "no operating system found" after I installed Ubuntu
<Bray90820> Is there a way to stream audio to an airplay capable receiver from ubuntu 14.10
<IPJunkie> BSL: the end of your paste suggesting fixing it with boot-repair.  Have you tried that yet?
<IPJunkie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Bray90820> On OSX there is a way to use my receiver as my macs audio card
<BSL> IPJunkie: Yes I have.
<Bray90820> Is there a way to stream audio to an airplay capable receiver from ubuntu 14.10
<Bray90820> On OSX there is a way to use my receiver as my macs audio card
<IPJunkie> It looks like you had windows set up with GPT instead of MBR.  I have never tried to dual boot/install on a GPT setup.
<IPJunkie> The default installation of Ubuntu tries to install grub2 to the MBR.
<IPJunkie> That might be a part of your problem, but I'm afraid it's over my head.
<BSL> IPJunkie: thanks
<_eddy> hi guys when you run ssh-keygen how so i change the file in which i want to save it to?
<daftykins> !efi | BSL make sure you booted and installed in EFI mode
<ubottu> BSL make sure you booted and installed in EFI mode: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<intrader> Is there a channel to discuss security issues in ubuntu, or should I use this channel? Specifically Superfish?
<herbert44> je n'arrive pas à me connecter
<herbert44> je ne connaissais pas Xchat
<athan> What is the right way to dual-boot two ubuntu installs? I've got a kubuntu and ubuntu instance on my hard drive, with separate /boot partitions. Any ideas?
<IPJunkie> athan: there's usually more than one "right" way.  What don't you like about your current arrangement?
<athan> IPJunkie: I had a feeling. Basically, my hard drive is paritioned like this: {sda1: /boot, sda2: swap, sda3: /, sda6: /boot, sda7: /}, where sda1 and sda3 are part of my old install, and sda6 and 7 (part of a logical partition) are of my new system. The main issue is that the MBR now points to sda6, totally ignoring my previous installation. I'm just not sure if I can put a GRUB-level redirect in sda6 to point to sda1, but I'm not sure how I
<athan> would add the entry
<IPJunkie> It doesn't acknowledge the old OS at all?
<athan> IPJunkie: Not from what I see (kubuntu is the old install, ubuntu is the new one, both 14.10)
<Bashing-om> athan: There can be only one - boot control per hard disk; the last system installed has that control. The controlling boot loader can be changed .
<athan> Bashing-om: Okay, I think I see. Grub2 seems to use `/etc/grub.d` config files, then there must be a magic command to update the boot partition.
<Bashing-om> athan: Is the system you are able to boot now that "primary' operating system ? (yes the boot code can be re-written to point to the alternate as the primary)
<athan> Bashing-om: I'd rather have it be the secondary, but according to GRUB it's the primary :\
<Bashing-om> athan: OK, -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- and tell us which partition is to be that desired 'primary' boot .( So I can "see" ) .
<llama052> https://www.aaronmlucas.com/security-on-linux/ ... finishing up with this, anything else I'm missing when it comes to SSH?
<Scunizi> I just opened an openoffice spreadsheet that took forever with limited data.  In the first sheet well.. check the image out and tell me if there's a solution.  It has a red fuzzy verticle line running down the right edge of column B http://ibin.co/1sahSnPWZnR8
<nattyrice> Could someone help me track down exactly why Chrome is immediately allocating at least 80% of my memory and crashing?  I have all my extensions disabled.  It happens immediately, even when I only have one tab open.
<llama052> it's chrome that's why
<nattyrice>  lol
<llama052> Chrome has gotten worse and worse lately imo
<llama052> of course my 1900 tabs doesn't help
<nattyrice> so should i just try chromium?
<athan> Bashing-om: Now that's slick! http://paste.ubuntu.com/10365108/ oh woah, that's weird...
<athan> so sda1 and sda3 are from my old system
<athan> but it looks like sda6 may have consumed the rest of my drive?
<Bashing-om> athan: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10365108/ .
<athan> in the new system, sda7 is my boot partition, and sda8 is actually my root partition
<athan> I don't know why sda6 came about, maybe because they're wrapped in a logical partition?
<athan> thank you by the way, Bashing-om :)
<edenist> hi
<edenist> I'm on  14.04, and am going to install the HWE
<edenist> when I run the apt-get install command listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<edenist> I get a bunch of packages added to the 'autoremove' queue, as well as a bunch of packages being REMOVED
<edenist> this is expected, as new packages are being installed to take their place
<edenist> however, a couple which are odd
<edenist> it says it is removing Wine and PlayOnLinux..... why is this?
<edenist> I don't want these uninstalled
<edenist> I'm assuming its due to one of its dependancies being removed, but it is being  replaced with an updated version right away....
<Bashing-om> athan: So, sda1 goes with sda6 ; and sda7 goes with sda8 ? do you need to mount them and make sure which is which for the 'primary' boot system ?
<athan> Bashing-om: Actually, it's (sda1, sda3) and (sda7, sda8), but the primary system is sda3 :)
<maddawg2> help help i need some help....  my ubuntu desktop keeps reporting that the filesystem is low on space (says I have 1.1GB remaining)... the problem is I don't have 1.1GB left... i have 3.2TB.... I think
<maddawg2> why is it telling me this
<athan> wait, you're right >< it's (sda1, sda6)
<somsip> maddawg2: do df -i
<Bashing-om> athan: Nope, look again, presently there is no 'sda3' . Presently is what we are working with .
<athan> erm, tripple correction - it's (sda1, sda2) (sda7, sda8)
<Bashing-om> athan: Nope again, sda2 is that "extended" container for those logical partitions.
<maddawg2> ok somsip hold on a sec
<somsip> maddawg2: df -h too actually.
<maddawg2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maddawg2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10365299/
<Bashing-om> athan: We will need a liveDVD(USB) for this operation, do you have it handy, same same release as that 'primary' install .
<athan> oh shoot... well I guess it's (sda1,sda6) (sda7,sda8)
<athan> Bashing-om: I've got a live usb :)
<maddawg2> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10365299/
<edenist> maddawg2, your system root drive is 98% full. this is the drive which your system was installed on.
<edenist> the 3.2TB drive looks like a USB drive, external
<_eddy> hi guys i did gpasswd -a eddy sudo
<maddawg2> oh wait i see what's going on...
<maddawg2> edenist, it's not external it's a seperate vm drive
<_eddy> after i have added him to the system like adduser unyime
<andrew__> whats up
<_eddy> andrew__: so i did nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config and saved it and it says i dont have permision has eddy
<Legendre> Need help controlling mod load at boot. Can't stop lp from loading.. tried quite a few things.
<Bashing-om> athan: Great. so you want sda6 to be that primary booting system, correct ?
<athan> Bashing-om: Yes ._. please!!!
<Pupuser402> I booted my computer and it took me to a console that said no init found. Im on puppy linux and Gparted says it cant find valid filesystem superblock on /dev/sda1. Can I save my partition?
<_eddy> any idea
<Bashing-om> athan: From the liveUSB, terminal commands: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot , sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt . Boot the install, and from the install terminal -> sudo update-grub . To pick up the sda7 install .
<joshua__> yo, who knows how to setup dns in server?
<athan> Oh wow that's very streamlined compared to v1. Thank you Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> athan: Done ? all workie ?
<joshua__> ah, ok. so until some one is helpful. How is every one?
<joshua__> xD
<joshua__> any one get lots of snow to today?
<Bashing-om> athan: Glad to be of some help :)
 * joshua__ with a whimpy look to his face. he pulls on bashing-oms cuffs
 * joshua__ gives his best puppy dog eyes
<somsip> !ot | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshua__> i'm here for support though
<joshua__> i'm looking for a little bit of assistance with DNS
<joshua__> bind9 to be exact
<somsip> joshua__: fine - maybe clarify exactly what you need with setting up DNS and stop the other ocmments
<joshua__> :)
<joshua__> i know how to setup static pointers to A records in /etc/bind/db.example.com
<tonyt> im in ubuntu 14.04 and i run a nvidia video card. i went to install wine in the software center. it was going fine until the progress bar got to about 50% then the software center dimed. and its been sitting there like its hangin now for about 20 minutes
<joshua__> but, how do you configure them to be dynamic with a dhcp service?
<joshua__> strangely, i'm crazy enough to use my sysco AP as the dhcp
<joshua__> compatibly?
<joshua__> compatible?
<tonyt> anyone have any ideas?
<joshua__> somsip: I'm trying to setup openLDAP and use my sisco AP to server DHCP. Is there a way to do the IPs dynamically this way?
<joshua__> somsip: keep in mind that i'm trying to setup my dns to keep accurate ip records for A and AAAA
<_eddy> hi i keep experience this when i add a new user adduser eddy and then I do gpasswd -a unyime sudo   when i editing things in nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config i get permission denied but i am in the sudo group
<joshua__> .
<joshua__> .
<joshua__> WHO IS COMFY WITH DNS
<joshua__> so many names, no one is helpful
<skynetx> ?
<joshua__> skynetx: are you comfertable with DNS in ubuntu server?
<skynetx> somedays lol
<joshua__> ^^
<joshua__> you mind if i bug you?
<skynetx> i have nothing else too do
<skynetx> lol
<joshua__> :)
<joshua__> skynetx: As it is with all active directorys. You need DNS. I'm using openLDAP and BIND9 on the ubuntu server
<joshua__> skynetx: I have DHCP setup on my linksys AP
<joshua__> skynetx: how do I configure DNS to maintain accurate A and AAAA records dynamically?
<skynetx> that sounds like a google lucky search paste thatin there
<joshua__> lol
<joshua__> ah crap
<joshua__> there are so many wild west wacky configs in there
<joshua__> xD
<skynetx> tru sometimes it takes days just keep lurking
<joshua__> think it'll be easier to install DHCP on the server as well?
<joshua__> ah puck it
<joshua__> i'm going static
<joshua__> skynetx: thanks for the swing at the plate anyhow homie
<rostam> k
<RapidD3sc3nt> i cant get any other channel to friggen work
<lite20> Hello
<nattyrice> Hi
<tonyt> when i installed ubuntu i chose to auto log in. is there a way to change that?
<fry_> Is there a way I can open access files in ubuntu?
<nattyrice> tonyt did you try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<tonyt> will look natty. thanks
<tonyt> sup there lw. im guess you are the same one from ircbar on efnet :)
<tonyt> *guessing
<Guest86414> I am doubly sshed into a machine how to download a file to my main machine
<iCeland> ^-^
<Guest86414> ?
<IPJunkie> Guest86414: scp should work for you
<Guest86414> IPJunkie, but do I run it on my main machine or the sshed machine
<somsip> Guest86414: easiest to do from your local machine - scp user@remote:/path/to/file /local/destination
<lite20> Either will work Guest86414
<lite20> Or wait that was to go to the other guy
<lite20> I think
<lite20> :P
<iCeland> lol
<nextech> Anything?
<nextech> Anyone can help me?
<somsip> !ask | nextech
<ubottu> nextech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nextech> how to connect ip cam using ubuntu os?
<somsip> nextech: the manufacturer of the ip cam should give you connection instructions
<_eddy> how do i remove mysql? i added it like this
<_eddy> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<IPJunkie> sudo apt-get autoremove mysql-server
<_eddy> IPJunkie: Package 'mysql-server' is not installed, so not removed
<_eddy> IPJunkie: http://kopy.io/hczpI
<_eddy> IPJunkie: why am i getting all that E?
<IPJunkie> _eddy: usually when I get that E it means I have another apt -related program running that I forgot to close.  Synaptic or another terminal instance, for instance.  You can't sudo apt-get in one window and then sudo apt-get in another until you exit the first one.
<tnkhanh> anyone runs ubuntu in virtual box in windows?
<tnkhanh> I have weird problems after updating
<mesteam> hello
<baako> hi guys why am i getting http://kopy.io/OTo8V when i try to install sudo apt-get install nginx
<mesteam> i have a script shell that i can't find it again
<mesteam> how to find it
<gr33n7007h> baako: try sudo apt-get -f install
<gr33n7007h> mesteam: come again?
<baako> gr33n7007h: what does that do?
<gr33n7007h> baako: forces it
<mesteam> yes i need to find a script shell in my files system
<gr33n7007h> mesteam: a shell script?
<mesteam> .sh file with bash language
<tnkhanh> mesteam: you know the name?
<gr33n7007h> do you remember what it was called?
<mesteam> no
<omgitsmit> lol
<mesteam> it's my friend that create it
<johhhhhjhj> Hello
<mesteam> can i find my file by command name ?
<mesteam> my comment start like this ./p
<mesteam> my command sorry
<omgitsmit> mesteam: find --help
<omgitsmit> mesteam: if you can get the file name from your friend that wrote the script, we can use find to find it
<omgitsmit> mesteam: he might also know exactly where its located since he created it :)
<tomhardy> every time i plug in my phone to the computer ubuntu fires up a million error messages
<tomhardy> is very annonying
<tomhardy> how do i stop it?
<wafflejock> tomhardy, what kind of phone, what kind of errors and what exact distro are you using?
<lite20> Having issues opening ports on my Ubuntu server VPS (14.04 64 bit)
<lite20> My IP tables look like this:
<lite20> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<lite20> target     prot opt source               destination
<lite20> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http
<lite20> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:21226
<lite20> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:21227
<lite20> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:21228
<lite20> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http
<tomhardy> 14.04 / iPhone 6 / Unable to mount myphonename Unhandled lockdown error (-20)
<omgitsmit> !paste | lite20
<ubottu> lite20: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomhardy> wafflejock: any ideas?
<lite20> Anybody have any ideas on how i could fix?
<wally777> hello, I am trying to run asp.net in ubuntu 14.04 with this command :
<wally777> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-mono mono-apache-server4
<wally777> but i receive the following error:
<wally777> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wally777>  libapache2-mod-mono : Depends: apache2.2-common but it is not installable
<wally777> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<wally777> any ideas how to fix this?
<wally777> it is a new install
<lotuspsychje> tomhardy: you could try libmobiledevice
<wafflejock> tomhardy, no iphone so not sure but here's a thread with some options you might try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228772
<gr33n7007h> lite20: what ports do you want to open?
<tomhardy> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> wally777: did you try apt-get update  and apt clean?
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje, for wally777 could it be that 14.04 has 2.4 of apache in the repos not 2.2?
<lotuspsychje> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in utopic
<wally777> thanks
<lite20> gr33n7007h: 21226-21239 and port 80
<wafflejock> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.10-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 86 kB, installed size 463 kB
<wally777> I will try with those commands
<gr33n7007h> lite20: port 80 is already open according to your iptables
<wafflejock> wally777, yeah so I think the problem is utopic has 2.4 in the repositories but the mono package wants apache 2.2
<lite20> gr33n7007h: one moment i will test it again. I used the same command to open it as the others though so shouldn't they all be working/not working?
<rbheromax> im having trouble installing ubuntu on a bay trail device. i seem to have a pretty rare case as google doesnt seem to help me much, anyone care to help me?
<gr33n7007h> lite20: use: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport <port> -j ACCEPT
<lite20> gr33n7007h should I reset my iptables first?
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: try the XDA forums, maybe someone has a nice port for it
<gr33n7007h> lite20: probably, then start again :)
<wally777> is there a way to install the libapache2-mod-mono on top of apache2.4 by forcing that?
<lite20> gr33n7007h: awesome... How do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | wally777
<ubottu> wally777: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wally777> thanks
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: can you tell us what exactly failed to install?
<gr33n7007h> lite20: -F flag should do it
<rbheromax> lotuspsychje: i cant seem to boot the kernel itself, from any distro
<rbheromax> im not new to this at all, and i cant rationalize why this is happening
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: can you describe the steps of ubuntu setup, to wich part your stuck
<gr33n7007h> lite20: so a "sudo iptable -F INPUT"
<gr33n7007h> should do it
<gr33n7007h> iptables -L
<rbheromax> i have made usb installers from netbootin, lili live usb, and win32diskimager, all boot on my sandy bridge i3 laptop but fail to boot past bootloader into kernel on the bay trail
<rbheromax> i dont have an option to disable nx
<rbheromax> all bios settings are at default
<rbheromax> secure boot off
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: no bios to enter on that tablet?
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lite20> Okay gr33n7007h
<rbheromax> its a "laptop"
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: did you find fastboot somewhere?
<rbheromax> its running windows 8.1 64 bit out of the box
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: that one must be disabled also
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | rbheromax
<ubottu> rbheromax: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gr33n7007h> lite20: what was the ports you wanted open?
<gr33n7007h> can't scroll up :(
<lotuspsychje> gr33n7007h: gr33n7007h: 21226-21239 and port 80
<gr33n7007h> lotuspsychje: ah, k thanks
<lite20> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10366354/
<lite20> It looks like that now (my iptables)
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: have you also checked your usb stick is working correctly?
<lite20> And im going to add port 80 first
<rbheromax> lotuspsychje: uefi is a pain, it wont boot past efi loader or grub (legacy). just sits at black screen with single "_" no matter how long i let it sit
<rbheromax> it boots on my other devices
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: that sounds really like fastboot block mate
<rbheromax> also, same on virtualbox from booted windows on it
<rbheromax> and qemu
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: doublecheck all setting in bios, for finding fastboot somewhere
<gr33n7007h> lite20: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<lotuspsychje> sometimes its hidden deeply
<gr33n7007h> lite20: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21226:21239 -j ACCEPT
<rbheromax> i dont think the OEM had any intention on putting android on this thing. no fastboot settings anywhere. if there was, i'd surely have my way with it :)
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: it makes no sense that ubuntu dont at least boot, something still blocks it
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: did you try all usb ports? sometimes usb3.0 is causing
<lite20> gr33n7007h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10366396/
<lite20> Issuing other cmd now
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: fastboot:off,legacy:on,secureboot:off
<gr33n7007h> lite20: looks good upto now :)
<rbheromax> lotuspsychje: i'll take another look
<lite20> gr33n7007h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10366412/
<ldlework> Does anyone know where I should start autocutsel so it gets run on startup?
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: is there a cdrom drive in that machine?
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: is that a service?
<rbheromax> lotuspsychje: sadly no
<lite20> gr33n7007h: should I test this now? Are there any other commands i should run first?
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: its just a program that forks
<gr33n7007h> lite20: test it should work
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | ldlework maybe here?
<ubottu> ldlework maybe here?: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: that means I have to write an init script?
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: not sure, never tested autocutsel myself
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: or add to startup items list
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: no idea what that is. is that a gnome thing? I don't think I'm running gnome..
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: ubuntu version?
<ldlework> 13.10
<ldlework> but I replaced the window manager with a tiling one
<lite20> gr33n7007h: give me a moment to run a node server on port 80 and see if it works. If it does you should see "lol" at http://gamefruit.tk
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: 13.10 is eol mate
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: indeed
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: https://embedded.communities.intel.com/thread/7218 see the bios discussions
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: try a version from topic mate, 14.04 is nice
<ldlework> lotuspsychje: I don't really have the time to upgrade my ubuntu version for this
<ldlework> not sure why its relevant..
<lotuspsychje> ldlework: because we cant support eol versions
 * ldlework rolls his eyes
<ldlework> thanks
<lite20> gr33n7007h: oh! It works! Thank you! Let me test the other ports
<gr33n7007h> lite20: Yep, I see LOL :)
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: wich device is this exactly bay trail brand?
<rbheromax> acer aspire e15 start
<lotuspsychje> ok lemme search
<lite20> gr33n7007h: they're all working via web. Now i will run my game and get back to you. Thank you very much for your aid! Many kudos to you!
<gr33n7007h> lite20: np, happy to help :)
<lite20> I will write this down. What command did we use again to add ports? gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> lite20: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21226:21239 -j ACCEPT
<gr33n7007h> lite20: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<jose__> hola
<bazhang> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: F12 can force boot the usb stick?
<gr33n7007h> lite20: just save iptables and then restore them when ever needed
<lite20> Every time i use "iptables-restore" it freezes. Why is that? gr33n7007h
<rbheromax> it'll get to the bootloader and i can select to boot from grub if on legacy (non uefi). if i try uefi, it'll get to it, and then reboot as soon as i press any option
<rbheromax> uefi secure and non secure
<gr33n7007h> lite20: complete command?
<gr33n7007h> lite20: so to save your iptables as they are now: "iptables-save > /etc/network/iptables.rules"
<gr33n7007h> lite20: to clear them: "iptables -F INPUT"
<eddydbod> haro all
<lite20> Ohhhhh gr33n7007h
<xpistos> Hey guys, I have alot of kernels in my boot drive and I am not sure how to remove the ones I don't need. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10366524/
<gr33n7007h> lite20: to restore: "iptables-restore < /etc/network/iptables.rules"
<somsip> xpistos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<gr33n7007h> lite20: you'll need root privs
<xpistos> somsip: Thanks. Is there a danger of not having any kernels but my current?
<lotuspsychje> rbheromax: found a thread to disable fastboot from windows: step4 http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<somsip> xpistos: not if current works
<somsip> xpistos: if you're unsure whether current is stable, keep the previous known working kernel too
<lite20> gr33n7007h: yes i have that (which is good)
<gr33n7007h> lite20: yep :)
<xpistos> somsip: This might be a good time to mention I am having some trouble clearing up apt-get too - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10366685/
<lite20> One last thing, for another project. Is it possible to run Ubuntu server 14.04 from a USB stick? gr33n7007h
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | xpistos try this mate
<ubottu> xpistos try this mate: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<lite20> You font have to tell me how, I'm just curious if it's do-able gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> lite20: Sure it's possible
<xpistos> somsip: I tried to use this but no luck - http://askubuntu.com/questions/148383/how-to-resolve-dpkg-error-processing-var-cache-apt-archives-python-apport-2-0
<lotuspsychje> lite20: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203052/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-server-on-a-usb-stick
<lite20> Awesome! gr33n7007h lotuspsychje expect some cool projects from me in the future then. Thanks for all, and bye!
<gr33n7007h> lite20: :)
<pavlos> xpistos, there is also "ubuntu tweak", an app which cleans up old files
<xpistos> pavlos: unfortunately even if I try apt-get install -f I get errors
<xpistos> But it is failing with a kernel install I believe.
<lotuspsychje> bleachbit does the same, and no ppa needed
<pavlos> xpistos, do you have enough disk, can you pastebin df
<xpistos> Errors were encountered while processing ....linux-image-3.2.0-76-generic-pae_3.2.0-76.111_i386.deb
<Boscop> hi. i installed win 8 and then ubuntu (minimal cd), at the end it asked to installed grub2, i said ok, but then after reboot grub doesn't show up, it tries to boot windows but fails (and i can't choose any OS). when i try to repair windows it says Windows Boot Manager
<Boscop> Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
<Boscop> 1.insert windos cd and run a repair your computer option.
<Boscop> File: /boot/bcd
<Boscop> Status: 0xc000000f". i tried bootrec.exe /fixmbr but didn't fix it. how can i restore the mbr and grub2?
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub | Boscop
<ubottu> Boscop: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Boscop> lotuspsychje: i also lost the ability to boot windows, not just grub2
<lotuspsychje> Boscop: make your life easy, and install ubuntu single on your pc
<Boscop> lotuspsychje: but i need dual boot
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Boscop
<ubottu> Boscop: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Boscop> lotuspsychje: what went wrong though? i have an ssd that i split in two partitions, win 8 on one, ubuntu on the other, and i have a 1tb hdd that windows stored the boot loader on. somehow the ubuntu install screwed it up, but how?
<lotuspsychje> Boscop: maybe grub got installed on wrong hd?
<Boscop> lotuspsychje: but it didn't ask me on which hd to install. how can i choose the right one?
<lotuspsychje> Boscop: not sure what you did, and i dont like dualboots
<lotuspsychje> Boscop: read the dualboot link
<Boscop> i did
<lotuspsychje> Boscop: your system is uefi also?
<Boscop> no
<lotuspsychje> hmm win8 without uefi?
<Boscop> yes
<lotuspsychje> Boscop: well everything you need for dualboot is described at the dualboot link
<snkcld> where can i configure compiz's launch options?
<snkcld> in a standard ubuntu 14.10 installation
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: what are you trying to do exactly?
<snkcld> optirun compiz
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: did you install ccsm?
<snkcld> i did
<snkcld> can i config the launch options via ccsm?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: your grafix have optimus?
<snkcld> they do
<snkcld> gtx 860m
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: and your trying to enable optimus?
<snkcld> i am, yes, for compiz
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | snkcld you need this one
<ubottu> snkcld you need this one: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: bumblebee is replaced by this
<snkcld> ah...
<snkcld> ok i wil give that a shot again. i was having issues, i dont remember what they are exactly but i will come back if i have trouble still
<snkcld> thank you
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<snkcld> iirc i was actually just getting a black screen with my mouse cursor...
<snkcld> eh, here goes nothing... going to reboot with prime
 * snkcld crosses fingers
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> :p
<eddydbod> whats a good tabbed ssh client for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh | eddydbod
<ubottu> eddydbod: Package openssh does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<eddydbod> i liked PACManager
<eddydbod> but it seems less supported
<snkcld> ok so, when i booted, it actually just gave me my wallpaper with my mouse cursor lol
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: wich ubuntu version is this?
<snkcld> 14.10
<snkcld> the VGA controller is using i915, i see that, but the 3D controller shows no driver in use
<snkcld> dunno if that matters
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: you might wanna test 14.04.2 fresh, with internet+updates+third party software enabled
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: your nvidia isnt enabled at bios?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: check sudo lshw -C video
<snkcld> im not sure... i dont recall the bios having an option
<snkcld> for that
<snkcld> ill check
<snkcld> i see 2 displays
<snkcld> gtx "unclaimed"
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: thats not good
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: check bios if its enabled
<snkcld> uh oh
<snkcld> the claimed/unclaimed?
<snkcld> ok ill boot into bios real qiuck
<snkcld> what does it mean by claimed
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: yes, you want your heavy nvidia active right
<snkcld> yup
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: unclaimed no active driver
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: it should show card and say driver=...
<snkcld> yea this bios is like, super basic
<snkcld> theres nothing in here about video, whatsoever
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: also check your additional drivers section
<snkcld> well, in additional drivers it prompts for nvidia
<snkcld> nvidia-340 i think is what it wants to install
<snkcld> is that not nvidia-prime?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: try one of those in additional drivers and reboot
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: prime is enable your optimus technology
<snkcld> ohhh thats why theres nvidia-340-prime then
<snkcld> so prime and optimus are the same?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: does nvidia-340-prime show in your drivers list?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: yes, nvidia-prime is to enable your optimus technology on an optimus nvidia card
<snkcld> naw, but i saw it in /usr/lib/
<snkcld> wasnt sure where it came from
<snkcld> but heres a weird thing...
<snkcld> the io on my disk is REALLY slow
<snkcld> and the nvidia and my disk are on the same IRQ (16)
<snkcld> and my kernel says "irq 16 nobody cared try irqpoll"
<snkcld> so, thats really strange
<snkcld> i notice that when i use bumblebee, that atleast the card isnt on irq 16
<snkcld> but with nvidia-340, its on irq 16
<snkcld> which is apparenlty interfering with my hard disk??
<snkcld> maybe i should go to 14.04.... is there an easy way to do that without reinstalling?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: just try a driver from your list and reboot mate
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: i would reccomend a fresh 14.04.2 install, then install nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: updates enabled, internet enabled,third party enabled during setup
<snkcld> hmm
<snkcld> ok
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: its important you let ubuntu choose right grafix driver
<snkcld> oh,
<snkcld> ok ok
<snkcld> well i imagine that ubuntu-devices would select the same one no?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: no internet: might be not the drives you need
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: but before you reinstall try a driver from list on 14.10 and reboot
<lotuspsychje> see what it does
<snkcld> ok i am now
<snkcld> ubuntu-devices list shows nvidia-340
<snkcld> with no prime
<snkcld> fwiw
<lotuspsychje> try that one
<lotuspsychje> and reboot
<snkcld> ok i wil
<snkcld> iirc it gave me the smae issues, but ill try now
<ShinzJr> hi
<lotuspsychje> ShinzJr: welcome
<snkcld> ok
<snkcld> i am booted with nvidia-340
<snkcld> i have a black screen, and my mouse cursor lol
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: ok try 14.04.2 then
<snkcld> heh...
<snkcld> alright... ;(
<snkcld> wehn i reinstlal.. if i didnt have home on a seperate partition... is there anyway i can still get it?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: backup everything you need before fresh install
<snkcld> eh ill just install on a new partition
<snkcld> might as well right
<snkcld> and copy the shit over
<nonius> everybody hello
<nextech> Peachtree accounting system 2010 can run ubuntu os 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> nextech: is that a windows program?
<TechChristoph> nonius: hello
<Hello> Hello
<duffer-zafar> I am trying to install wine1.7 on Ubuntu 14.04 and it gives me errors about broken packages.
<Exploit> i think my box is getting attacked. i have alot of porn on my desktop
<Exploit> i'm using ubuntu version 6
<Exploit> when i type apt-get update i get the message , "good luck"
<duffer-zafar> synaptic does work but it wants to remove some packages, here's a list of markings from synaptic: https://gist.github.com/395ac5180a9d6b747dcf
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Exploit
<ubottu> Exploit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subhojit777> Has anybody installed vodafone dongle in their machine. I am having some problem. I cannot install the software
<lotuspsychje> Exploit: its reccomended to install an ubuntu version from topic
<Exploit> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/434/244/817.png
<lotuspsychje> Exploit: stop that, this is an ubuntu support channel
<Exploit> okies
<lotuspsychje> subhojit777: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<subhojit777> lotuspsychje, its 14.04
<lotuspsychje> subhojit777: you could try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug your dongle, see what errors you get
<subhojit777> lotuspsychje, checking
<Exploit> question, think ubuntu will ever look function or look like osx? i love the apps on the osx but on ubuntu it looks like it has a long ways to go
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Exploit
<ubottu> Exploit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Exploit> k
<Exploit> !ot | Exploit
<ubottu> Exploit, please see my private message
<parsnip> hmm, so it is advised to use latex-full on Ubuntu, but now I still have to install some packages manually?
<lotuspsychje> parsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<nonius> everybody hello
<parsnip> Thanks lotuspsychje , that's a good place to start.
<amtrivedi> someone please help me with wine installation errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10367745/
<xpistos> Hey all. I have a full boot partition and a kernel is stuck installing so I can't autoremove. Any ideas how I can clear enough space out of boot to fix this?
<xpistos> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae didn't work
<Seveas> xpistos: remove a bunch of old kernels
<Seveas> dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^ii
<Seveas> that'll list them. Remove obsolete ones.
<xpistos> Seveas: Any idea how? when I try to autoremove it is stuck installing a new kernel
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -P package-name-goes-here
<xpistos> that did got one
<xpistos> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> then get a few more :)
<xpistos> I should be good now
<xpistos> Seveas: That did the trick! I was able to get the new kernel installed. Now I should be able to remove the rest
<snkcld> whoo hoo
<snkcld> working
<writmx> hello
<snkcld> i just wish i knew why it didnt work on 14.10
<writmx> Which country you come from?
<writmx> hello
<somsip> !ot | writmx
<ubottu> writmx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<writmx> ?
<somsip> writmx: it's not the place for chat about where people are from. Join ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<writmx> Which country
<losh> Hi, I'm having trouble limiting LXC's swap usage via the cgroup options.  From what I've read, the option is compiled into the -generic kernel but not enable by default.  I've added the swapaccount=1 option to the kernel boot options.  I can see the memory.memsw.limit_in_bytes entry but can't seem to set it.
<losh> Anyone have any idea as to why?
<writmx> There is no Chinese users？
<somsip> !zh | writmx
<ubottu> writmx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<writmx> Unity collapse
<writmx> After installing the 3D desktop unity collapse
<gulzar> TMUX help. If I make it to autostart with zsh shell in urxvt , the problem is with login. I do startx, and the shell for login is zsh. So when I do login, zsh starts and along with it tmux. But I can't do startx from tmux. Any solution?
<Guest95461> hello
<Guest95461> is there any way for ubuntu studio to see windows network
<Guest95461> is there any one who has a clue
<omgitsmit> Guest95461: Clicking on Network within Nautilus
<Jasonrj> Why is it that when I do apt-get install phpmyadmin it also wants to install a bunch of other things like apache? I don't want apache, I use nginx. Can I make it just download what is required somehow?
<shortstraw8> Okay, so I have been studying for the lpic and using what I learn as I go. I had Ubuntu 12.04 installed and was playing around with partitioning and installed Xubuntu to a new portion cause I like it more. I have moved my files from the Ubuntu install to the Xubuntu. Now I want make Xubuntu the primary operating system and get rid of Ubuntu. Xubuntu is currently  in as sda1 [ mounted as /media/user/ ] and the Ubuntu is in as sda6 [ mounted / ] I can'
<shortstraw8> $ sudo apt-get install php5-cli    Jasonrj
<somsip> Jasonrj: I do tend to install phpMyAdmin from the zip rather than from the repo. Maybe not the best practise, but it works
<shortstraw8> Should do the trick
<Score_Under> What does this error mean and how can I fix it? http://pomf.se/guhbyc
<somsip> Score_Under: link 404s
<Score_Under> http://a.pomf.se/guhbyc
<Score_Under> unfortunately it's octet-stream rather than plaintext because I saved it as a typescript
<somsip> Score_Under: and I'm not downloading whatever that is trying to send
<Score_Under> curl it? :P
<Score_Under> but yeah it's an apt-get session
<Score_Under> "but it is not going to be installed" is the error here, for several packages
<Score_Under> there's a bug from ubuntu 6.10 for being unable to install that package (doesn't seem relevant any more), and for other packages that error was solved by someone running apt-get update, or dpkg --configure -a, or apt-get install -f <package>, or diagnosing it by trying to install the thing that "is not going to be installed"
<Score_Under> none of those seem to have worked and the things that are "not going to be installed" are already installed
<shortstraw8> 404 are general file not found
<Score_Under> yeah - curl a.pomf.se/guhbyc
<shortstraw8> so the link is not linked correctly
<Score_Under> I took this out of a vm without paste, put the URL back together wrongly the first time
<Score_Under> this is the output of apt-cache policy for the relevant packages http://a.pomf.se/hghhbg.txt
<Score_Under> http://askubuntu.com/questions/588695/unmet-dependencies-for-libglew-dev http://askubuntu.com/questions/587977/unmet-dependences-when-install-cuda-6-5-on-a-freshly-installed-ubuntu-14-04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Score_Under> several other people have had the bug & no solution, I'm going to assume it's a bad package in 14.04
<RustyShackleford> do we have a good solution for Google Drive yet?
<RustyShackleford> is grive any good?
<Beankylla> lol
<Beankylla> #nice
<spm_draget> Which package contains the tools like 'aa-complain' for manging apparmor? The 'apparmor' package does not.
<spm_draget> 12.04
<somsip> !find aa-complain | spm_draget (this sometimes find packages)
<ubottu> spm_draget (this sometimes find packages): File aa-complain found in apparmor-utils
<spm_draget> Thanks!
<nextech> Hello can you help me can Untangle run to ubuntu 14.04?
<nextech> Hello can you help me can Untangle run to ubuntu 14.04?
<nextech> Hello can you help me can Untangle run to ubuntu 14.04?
<nextech> Hello can you help me can Untangle run to ubuntu 14.04?
<DrTobbe> Hey guys, I am currently starting to dive into the Ubuntu community. Currently, I see different forums, wikis and launchpad. Could someone explain to me where I should post which questions, ideas, proposals and so on?
<somsip> !contributing | DrTobbe (may be a place to look at)
<ame> How to configure NFS with NIs authentication?/
<somsip> !contribute | DrTobbe (may be a place to look at)
<ubottu> DrTobbe (may be a place to look at): To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<DrTobbe> !contribute
<dingus1> hey, I need help with centos. Is this the place to ask?
<somsip> dingus1: no. type !alis
<ikonia> dominus_: no, #centos
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> dingus1: no, #centos is the channel
<dingus1> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<somsip> dingus1: that was just because I wasn't sure of the name for #centos support channel. Just join #centos as ikonia said
<dingus1> ty, I typed: "/join #centos" and nothing happen
<Beankylla> dingus1: look if another tab is not opened ... with "centos" name on it
<DrTobbe> somsip: And is there a way just to post my experiences without having to understand how the whole community works? Sometimes, I just want to use my PC and if I encounter any problems, I think it would be helpful to share these experiences, but mostly I don't have enough time (or patience) to find out where the right place is to post something.
<Beankylla> dingus1: what is your client?
<dingus1> hexchat 2.9.6
<somsip> DrTobbe: sounds like a personal blog would be best. Maybe the forums, but really they are for support, not journeys
<ame> How to configure NFS ?
<Beankylla> dingus1: https://hexchat.github.io/screenshots.html look at this pic... on the right handside there is a list of channels. After you type "/join #centos" there should be centos in that list
<Beankylla> ame: you can connect one time or configure your fstab to autoconnect on startup
<ame> Beankylla:I want to configure NFS for the user to enter password everytime
<DrTobbe> somsip: Well, I don't want to talk about my problems because I like them so much, I am just wondering if I could help any developer by telling them about the problems I find or by offering my debugging-work
<somsip> DrTobbe: my last answer still applies. If you find people with the same problem you had, you share the solution. Forums or IRC is good for that. If you want to tell people what you've done, a blog is better IMHO
<Beankylla> ame: http://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-nfs-on-linux
<dingus1> #centos :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<somsip> !register | dingus1
<ubottu> dingus1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dingus1> thank you, i felt so stupid
<ame> Beankylla:Can i use the tool jftp??
<Beankylla> ame: why would you do that ? nfs is natively supported...
<ame> Beankylla:I am new to this concept so looking for GUI tool first for configuring like samba-GUI
<DrTobbe> somsip: But I really do not want to make it a personal thing. Sometimes, I am even not really interested in solving a problem because I can handle it. But still, I think that it would improve the overall performance of a Ubuntu system if it would be solved, especially for non-technical users.
<Beankylla> ame are you configuring server side?
<ame> yes
<ame> Beankylla:yes
<ame> Beankylla:i Will say my requirements,I have some directories mounted on  /mnt.If a user access the files from another ubuntu computer they should access the files through NFS and not from samba
<ame> Beankylla:With username and password
<Beankylla> ame where does login and pass come from?
<ame> Beankylla:That we need to create like samba
<Beankylla> ame: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/nfs/ch12_04.htm
<Beankylla> ame: but you might want to try google before coming in here though
<Beankylla> ;)
<alexiiiis> Beankylla:
<alexiiiis> tu parles de ubutu avec des gens du peuple et tout ?
<dingus1> a french channel for ubuntu?
<bcvery1> !fr | dingus1
<ubottu> dingus1: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dingus1> !fr | alexiiiis
<ubottu> alexiiiis: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bongma> i dont know how to explain this but i have a 500gb drive divided as
<bongma> PARTITION 1
<bongma> 262gb  = ntfs. this is where windows resides.
<bongma> EXTENDED PARTITION
<bongma> PARTITION 2
<bongma> 238gb
<surs> how do I create a live system on a pen drive? I don't want an installer. I want a standalone ubuntu pen drive
<Beankylla> surs: do you want a live system?
<Beankylla> or an installed system?
<surs> I want a pen drive that I can boot from and end up in a working ubuntu environment
<surs> without making any changes to the computer
<Beankylla> but do you want your configuration to be saved on the pendrive?
<surs> yes
<Beankylla> than just install ubuntu on the pen drive
<surs> basically I want /boot and / and /home on the pen drive
<surs> ok, but how do I do that from a running system?
<surs> all guides I find describe how to create an installer
<Phibonacci> Hello. I just installed an Ubuntu 14.10 via NetInstall then installed KDE as a DM/WM. Whenever I want to select something in emacs with Ctrl+Space, it does not work, a space is created. I am sure the problem is not directly linked to emacs or its configuration. Any idea ?
<bacon> hi, i
<Phibonacci> The shortcut does not seem used by KDE neither (according to its configuration panel).
<Phibonacci> to be*
<bongma> This is my problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10369268/
<bacon> Hi, I'm trying to create a custom menuentry for grub for Windows 7, but I have no idea how to find the information required for 'set root'. The help I have looked at so far states it needs to be in the 'hd0,sda1' format, but I have no idea how to find this information.
<humie> are the profiles in abstraction folder in apparmor in forced mode?
<bongma> surs Try this. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<humie> are the profiles in abstraction folder in apparmor in forced mode?
<bongma> This is my problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10369268/
<k1l_> bongma: where is that unallocated space?
<orangeblack> I have a stupid question if anyone likes answering those
<orangeblack> or is willing to answer
<OpenTokix> orangeblack: lay it on us!
<orangeblack> Why would I not want to have update/upgrade a startup script
<bongma> k1l_: Smack in the middle of swap and /home. there is also a partition with unallocated space.
<k1l_> bongma: load a live-usb system, unmount swap and then move the partitions and group the unallocated sapce to another space
<k1l_> with gparted
<Phibonacci> I tend to think my problem (Ctrl+Space not working in emacs) is directly linked to Ubuntu 14.10. Is anyone using emacs with this version and able to put a mark in emacs with this shortcut ?
<bongma> k1l_: what if i already have gparted installed?
<k1l_> bongma: you cant do this on your actual system since you need the partitions to be unmounted.
<k1l_> i mean you could force it somehow but dataloss will be the result then
<gshmu> hello, please fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1346269?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346269 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 won't shut down (reboots)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bongma> ok if i have a live cd , how do i  get to gparted?
<OpenTokix> orangeblack: For a LTS release, it would be fairly not dangerous
<k1l_> bongma: like you would on your installed system.
<gshmu> or anybody can give me some advice
<OpenTokix> orangeblack: if its a client, and not like 100% uptime important - do it
<bongma> k1l_: i mean would gparted  appear automatically?
<surs> thanks bongma
<szlobizoli> Hi! Is there somebody who will help me? I am a new user of ubuntu, i have 10.04 LTS installed, because i like his look. I wish to convert MPEG2 TS videos into Xvid avi format, and don't know which codecs and which progs to use. Have a nice Day!
<k1l_> bongma: no, you need to start gparted. its installed on the live isos but you need to start it like you would on the regular system
<k1l_> szlobizoli: stop, you did a false start right at the beginning
<k1l_> szlobizoli: 10.04 is out of support since years for the desktop. so there is no way you can stay with that
<k1l_> szlobizoli: and 10.04 got that old software, you dont want to use that anyway.
<k1l_> szlobizoli: so i suggest you grab a 14.04 iso and make a new install (since upgradein that 10.04 will take too much time compared). you could choose from other flavours that have the look you like, too. or install even another desktop or theme afterwards
<LeBlaaanc> why doesn't the root user read /etc/environment ?
<bongma> k1l_: ok i would think its on "system tools" on the lubuntu live cd?
<blb3383> I've read that 14.04.02 release also includes 3.16 kernel. But 3.16 isn't lts kernel how can it be used for an lts release?
<k1l_> LeBlaaanc: the root user isnt even setup to be logged in on ubuntu
<k1l_> blb3383: its the hardware enablement stack. you need to upgrade to the next kernel after the 3.16 kernel looses support of ubuntu
<szlobizoli> k1l: How that, to install the look of 10.04?
<k1l_> bongma: yes, somewhere in the menu. just look around
<k1l_> szlobizoli: you mean gnome2 by "look"?
<szlobizoli> k1l:I'm new with them)))
<k1l_> szlobizoli: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ look at that
<szlobizoli> k1l: Thanks a lot! Have a nice Day!)))
<blb3383> k1l_: which means that a newer kernel shall be integrated into older lts release and tested, right?
<jackhum> i am making a python app which stores some date from internet and then stores it in config file , what is the best location to store such config file /.
<k1l_> blb3383: they are the backports kernel from like 14.10 and such. they are tested some months before in the 14.10 release
<blb3383> jackhum: /home/$USER/.your_app_name.conf
<jackhum> blb3383, : thanks for replying ,
<bongma> k1l_: why only unmount swap? how do i unmount swap? no need to unmount filesystem and /home?
<jackhum> blb3383, : i have one more question , what is the best way to distribute my app http://git.io/AwAk
<blb3383> k1l_: they are tested with the newer release I suppose and I'm talking about integration tests with older releases
<k1l_> bongma: it will automatically mount the swap. and so it will be blocking that you can move paritions. so make a right click on the partitions with the locked symbol and choose "unmount"
<blb3383> jackhum: I'm using github
<LeBlaaanc> k1l_: can root user not read any sort of shell variable?
<jackhum> blb3383, : i tested this app on my ubuntu desktop by , copying the content of this repo in /usr/local/bin
<jackhum> blb3383, : i already gave you my github repo link
<k1l_> LeBlaaanc: ubuntu is not setup to have a root user enabled. just use sudo
<LeBlaaanc> k1l_: the problem is, aws runs a script when initializing as "root" but part of another process (puppet) it runs later is expecting an environmental variable "FACTER_ENVIRONMENT" to be set to "production"
<blb3383> ah, you mean where should it be installed locally? You better read some guides regarding installing on particular system
<LeBlaaanc> I've tried just "export FACTER_ENVIRONMENT=production" before it... and writing "FACTER_ENVIRONMENT=production" to /etc/environment
<bongma> k1l_:  Thank you very much.
<jackhum> i want to know , how can i make a python script start as root on startup of linux operating system
<Phibonacci> jackhum: subscribe a new service from /etc/init.d/, it will be launched as root by default.
<szlobizoli> k1l: Can you help me to know, which codecs and progs i need at 14.04 LTS to convert MPEG2 TS video into xvid avi?
<jackhum> Phibonacci, : someone told me about upstart , what the hack is that ?
<Phibonacci> I have no clue.
<Phibonacci> Looks like an Ubuntu fantasy. My solution, the old way, will work thought but you could have a look a it anyway. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<k1l_> Phibonacci: you can put that into rc.local
<k1l_> jackhum: ^
<k1l_> and no, upstart is not an ubuntu fantasy.
<jackhum> k11_ : sorry , i am totally new to this , so i dont think i can support a discussion
<White_Cat> ello
<jackhum> k1l_, i have a repo on http://git.io/AwAk , in order to install this app , user need to copy it to /usr/local/bin , and then start codechefalerts.py at startup of computer
<jackhum> k1l_, : i would also like to know if there is a way i can automate installation of my repo ? , i mean can i make it install using one command , apart from giving instructions to the users to copy it to bin
<k1l_> jackhum: why not make a .deb package?
<k1l_> jackhum: and then why not make a PPA and provide that program with that ppa?
<Phibonacci> k1l_: it looks like, from what I am reading, only Ubuntu is using upstart, most of the distributions are using systemd.
<k1l_> Phibonacci: even rhel used upstart.
<jackhum> k1l_, : can you provide me a tutorial link , where i can learn this sort of business
<k1l_> Phibonacci: its just that since debian did choose (after a very controversial discussion) to change to systemd as init, ubuntu did chose to change to systemd for 16.04 too
<phre4k> can I install Ubuntu Server on a headless system by popping in the CD and logging in over SSH or the like? Or do I have to install in VirtualBox directly to HDD (with "CreateRawVmdk" command)?
<White_Cat> I want to create a cron job for rsnapshot that also handles postgre database backup
<White_Cat> I really do not want to make a mistake and be very upset if something goes wrong :(
<White_Cat> Any suggestions?
<phre4k> White_Cat: RTFM? What eactly is your problem? Shutdown postgreSQL before, run the backup job, start the DB again
<bekks> White_Cat: Sure, write a script that dumps your postgres db consistently, then rsnapshot the dump file.
<phre4k> ^ or that
<jackhum> k1l_, : can i distribute it using pip ?
<bekks> Shutting down a DB for backing it up is so 80s :)
<phre4k> bekks: sorry, grew up in the 80s :D
<Phibonacci> k1l_: Yes, that is what I have just read. Upstart was first designed for Ubuntu but intended to replace the init daemon for every linux. It looks like, in the end, they failed.
<RevEckzeff> curios... can you save webpages in windows to view in the linux partition?
<bekks> What do you mean by "view in the linux partition"?
<phre4k> RevEckzeff: yes, save with IE as MHT or use this: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/unmht/
<naftilos76> Hi i want to run a specific command as a user currently in sudo group with out entering my password. I have tried editing sudoers files without any luck. I want to execute "iptables -L --line-numbers -n -v" as user naftilos76. Can anybody help me?
<umbra_purus> Can someone please help me? How do I install deb files in ubuntu 14.04
<RevEckzeff> I want to be able to view some of the man pages on the ubuntu wiki...so I have something to look at/copy paste from while in my Ubuntu partition
<bekks> umbra_purus: apt-get install packagename
<bekks> umbra_purus: Which deb files do you want to install in particular?
<RevEckzeff> phre4k: not using FF, I'm using Chrome
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: you should be able to do that by clicking or double clicking on the deb file or you could do "dpkg -i package_name.deb"
<umbra_purus> sublime 3
<umbra_purus> just dpkg -i package_name.deb??
<naftilos76> open a terminal, go to the dir that the deb file is located and then type: sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<naftilos76> you have to be in the sudoers file
<naftilos76> does your user have sudo privileges?
<naftilos76> umbra_purus ?
<phre4k> RevEckzeff: then google "Chrome download as MHT"
<umbra_purus> yes it does
<phre4k> RevEckzeff: literally first result: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/singlefile/mpiodijhokgodhhofbcjdecpffjipkle
<WonderfulNow> convert rar to iso?
<umbra_purus> sorry. dealing with multiples issues. skype just went bananas on boot
<umbra_purus> just use  dpkg -i package_name.deb right?
<someperson> Are there any alternatvies to ufw or iptables for Ubuntu?
<naftilos76> How do i disable password prompt for a specific command for a user that is already in the sudoers file?
<ikonia> someperson: what's wrong with iptables ?
<ikonia> (ufw is just a frontend/manager of iptables)
<phre4k> umbra_purus: isn't Skype in the repository?
<someperson> ikonia: I'm looking for something like pf. I'm not familiar with iptables's messy syntax
<RevEckzeff> what does sudoers mean? I know what sudo is...
<phre4k> someperson: why? what do you want to achieve? ufw is just a frontend for iptables iirc
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: as i said you have to be in the sudoers file in order to use dpkg command. Are you?
<ikonia> someperson: you're not going to get that
<someperson> phre4k: I know that
<ikonia> someperson: iptables is part of the kernel, so any other firewall would be external to that
<phre4k> naftilos76: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<someperson> ikonia: Something said there is something else like firehol or somethign
<someperson> cant find it on google
<umbra_purus> yes naftilos76
<phre4k> naftilos76: you are looking for NOPASSWD
<umbra_purus> just installed.
<bekks> RevEckzeff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers :)
<ikonia> someperson: fwbuilder ?
<phre4k> someperson: yes, but why do you want to use another program?
<ikonia> they are all just front end/managers for iptables
<phre4k> bekks: first! :p
<someperson> ikonia: Thanks will look at that
<bekks> phre4k: ;)
<RevEckzeff> Thanks
<umbra_purus> I've got a problem with my ubuntu. doing a system testing and install/apt-get-gets-updates is not working? how can i fix it'
<ikonia> someperson: firestarter ?
<naftilos76> phre4k: yes i am, i have tried that in the suoers file but there is got to be something that i am doing wrong
<RevEckzeff> Saw the link, figured I'd give it a click
<someperson> phre4k: I think iptables is messy
<bekks> naftilos76: So what did you put into your sudoers file?
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: what kind of errors/messages are you getting?
<someperson> I gotta go cya
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: the system testing is paused for some reason but my pc is really kicking.. so I've got no results yet
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: dont know why it stoped
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: but my fans are really kicking..
<naftilos76> bekks: i added: naftilos76 ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: iptables -L --line-numbers -n -v
<werwtertwert> #PapRiKa
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: should I reboot?
<bekks> naftilos76: That will not work, since you cannot specify parameters for commands in the /etc/sudoers. Either you allow /sbin/iptables or you dont.
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: this is probably your cpu is driven nuts due to some endless loop of a process
<umbra_purus> so reboot right?
<werwtertwert> #PapRiKa
<umbra_purus> gonna reboot. back in 1min
<bekks> naftilos76: A VERY dirty way would be writing a script that contains /sbin/iptables -L --line-numbers -n -v, place it into /usr/local/bin, give it 755 permissions, and allow that script to bne executed by sudo
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: you should also check your boot time messages by doing : dmesg in a terminal
<phre4k> naftilos76: maybe you rather look at capabilities for enabling certain features, not the sudoers file
<umbra_purus> I'm back. naftilos76
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: shoould I do again the system testing?
<naftilos76> phre4k: how do you suggest that i do that?
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: did you check in a terminal the command: dmesg
<naftilos76> and check if you see words like "error"
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: okay
<naftilos76> or you can do that with dmesg | grep error
<bekks> naftilos76: thats very unstable, since error do not always contain "error".
<umbra_purus> got 2 error
<umbra_purus> errors
<naftilos76> you are right, i am just making assumptions
<umbra_purus> EXT4-fs sdb5: remounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<bekks> umbra_purus: Pastebin the entire dmesg output please, and provide the url.
<umbra_purus> where can i pastebin
<umbra_purus> which site?
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: paste your entire dmesg list in a pastebin
<bekks> umbra_purus: To the site linked in the topic, e.g.
<naftilos76> pastebin.com
<umbra_purus> http://pastebin.com/eqf4q5pB
<bekks> umbra_purus: Thats not the entire output of dmesg.
<naftilos76> i am not sure what that error means, can anybody else have a look?
<phre4k> naftilos76: I think you have to give full CAP_NET_ADMIN capabilities, just researched.
<bekks> naftilos76: the first line is to be ignored since it a normal fstab-initiated remount, and the second error is useless without any context.
<umbra_purus> cant copy all. it's cut in half?
<umbra_purus> !
<phre4k> naftilos76: you _could_ however create a bash script in $PATH which contains the command
<umbra_purus> bekks: I can't copy all
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: are you on a fresh intallation? Did you mess things up by mistake?
<bekks> umbra_purus: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit;
<bekks> umbra_purus: and provide the URL shown on your screen then :)
<naftilos76> phre4k: let me try a few things first
<bekks> naftilos76: He didnt mess up anything until now :)
<naftilos76> :-)
<argali> has ubuntu some kind of IP persistence mechanism? i always get a wrong (the previous) IP when booting up a 14.04 machine in Virtualbox.
<argali> > VBoxManage guestproperty enumerate [vmname] | grep IP
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: Just installed something like skype, dropbox... using mostly to code C and html/css/javascript..
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: i've got ubuntu installed about 5weeks. just for testing. I dont think so..
<umbra_purus> naftilos76: havent done a system testing. a properly one..
<naftilos76> umbra_purus: i am not sure what to think. Things just do not get messed up.
<bekks> umbra_purus: Did you pastebin dmesg meanwhile?
<phre4k> argali: DHCP?
<umbra_purus> bekks: cant really copy it because i cant see it all on a terminal window. can i export the result on a file txt
<umbra_purus> ?
<argali> phre4k DHCP is handled by Virtualbox
<phre4k> umbra_purus: dmesg > file.txt
<bekks> umbra_purus: I told you how to pastebin it, without copying ;)
<umbra_purus> bekks: oh ops xD
<umbra_purus> bekks: http://pastebin.com/erg4Lxd8
<umbra_purus> bekks: always learning xD
<bekks> umbra_purus: Nothing to be concerned of in that pastebin. Whats the actual issue?
<umbra_purus> bekks: when I was doing a system testing I selected all the options. Don't know if that's the correct way to test. but in memory checking it froze and then said that the test was paused for some reason.. my fans were really kicking... don't know why it paused
<bekks> umbra_purus: Which kind of "system testing"?
<umbra_purus> bekks: well don't know which one was since I selected all of them.
<umbra_purus> bekks: should I assume that everything is fine or do any other testing?
<bekks> umbra_purus: where did you select them? Using which tool, etc.?
<bekks> umbra_purus: No opne besides you knows what you are doing there :)
<umbra_purus> bekks: yeah I know xD I only know which testing it paused. canonical memory checking
<bekks> umbra_purus: What is "canonical memory checking"? Never heard of that application.
<umbra_purus> bekks: beats me.. so just assume everything is fine right?
<bekks> umbra_purus: No. I am waiting for an answer to my question.
<umbra_purus> bekks: what is canonical memory testing?
<umbra_purus> bekks: is that the one?
<bekks> umbra_purus: That was my question, yes.
<umbra_purus> bekks: don't know. i just selected the test
<bekks> umbra_purus: Where did you select that test?
<umbra_purus> bekks: in system testing
<freeroute> hi, does anyone know how I can turn anti-aliasing off on an Intel HD 4000 graphics card?
<bekks> umbra_purus: Where is that? Can you PLEASE be more precise?
<umbra_purus> bekks: when i open ubuntu launcher and write system testing there's an app called "system testing"
<bekks> umbra_purus: So did you select Memtest in your Grub menu, upon booting?
<umbra_purus>  nop. im using ubuntu 14.04 and after booting there's an app called system testing. i dont know what to say more
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<umbra_purus> bekks: u have no idea?
<bekks> umbra_purus: So run the memory test from the grub menu.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm going to get a HP ML310e server. And I want to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS on it with enabling Smart Array Controller.
<umbra_purus> bekks: ok
<doomlord_1> will ubuntu use an i7 integrated gpu plus a discrete gpu simultaneously
<Emmanuel_Chanel> So I'm seeking a good page about it.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Do you know some?
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: Power on the server, configure the raid controller, install Ubuntu. :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/498133/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-hp-dynamic-smart-array-b120i-logical-drive may be the answer...
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: Do you have a B120i controller?
<randomuser_> I have a question about the screen resolution for ubuntu
<randomuser_> I would like to set this to 1440x900, but I think my VirtualBox won't make this possible.
<White_Cat> bekks ah yes, so you can do that.
<White_Cat> I was thinking of an incremental backup.
<randomuser_> So... Can anybody help me?
<cfhowlett> randomuser_, install guest additions.  also ask #vbox for support
<randomuser_> tyvm :)
<lucido> hi, I bought a kfa2 gt730 ex oc 1gb ddr5 64bit low profile card with dvi, hdmi and vga outputs. when I connect 3 displays to it it doesnt post, if I connect one DVI and one VGA the VGA is not detected in ubuntu running nvidia drivers, if I connect a DVI and an hdmi display then the hdmi is not detected, if I connect only a vga then it's detected but the edid information is missing. What's going on here?
<mysupper>  hello
<nefertite87> ciao
<nefertite87> !list
<ubottu> nefertite87: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Emmanuel_Chanel> bekks: I don't have the HP server on my hands now. I ordered ML310e G8 today. And I haven't received it.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> bekks: Sorry for answering late.
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: well, I suspected you know what you ordered ;)
<sean_> my net icon is not showing in the panel. how do i get it back?
<mehdi__> hey guys when i run gparted its stuck at scanning all devices what should i do?
<k1l_> mehdi__: give it some time
<Emmanuel_Chanel> bekks: Certainly, I haven't researched well.
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: Well, you received an order confirmation I guess. Thats the lilst of hardware you ordered :)
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: So did you order a B120i controller or something else?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I ordered ML310e Gen8, according to the mail. I thought it its v2, though.
<mehdi__> k1l_, its there any estimation time ? my HDD is 500GB and my flash drive is 32 GB
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I order only the server...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It's certain.
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: So without RAM, without processors, without harddisks, without any controllers, without network interfaces?
<k1l_> mehdi__: well. you could start gparted from a terminal and see if it puts some errors there
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It has CPU and RAM. But no HDDs.
<mehdi__> there is nothing i run it from term
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: Well, which harddisks do you want to use then, along with a possibly non-existing RAID controlleR? :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Well, I will use the system HDD and 2 data drives...
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: You order the server without hardisks, as you said. NO disks. NO disks to be used.
<bekks> *ordered
<Emmanuel_Chanel> bekks: Right. So I order the HDDs later. I've known that.
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: And which RAID controller did you order?
<mysupper> I want adaptac sata raid controller. :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> The order page is lost but according to http://d.hatena.ne.jp/Michael_e29/20140521/1400672956 , B120i .
<mysupper> with 4 ssd to make raid 10 :)
<blackflow> mysupper: why do you need a hw raid for 10?
<mysupper> yes!!!!!!!!!!!
<mysupper> for the speed :)
<blackflow> mysupper: do you have any benchmarks that show hw raid level 10 is faster than sw?
<bekks> Emmanuel_Chanel: Despite random links, you can find the hardware equipment you order in your order confirmation.
<mysupper> I used with 160G 4 HDD with raid 0 . I didn't have to bench it cause it was too fast. :)
<mysupper> sorry , those were raid 10.
<mysupper> anyway , it was too fast.
<blackflow> mysupper: faster than sw?
<mysupper> sure.
<blackflow> you have any numbers?
<bekks> How did you benchmark?
<mysupper> don't talk about sw.
<mysupper> nope.
<blackflow> then how do you know?
<mysupper> if you use them, u don't have to bench as I said.
<mysupper> you can feel it right after installation.
<blackflow> I am using them. :) I see no significant difference between hw and sw raid 10.
<bazhang> mysupper, lets take this to the appropriate channel please
<mysupper> is that so?
<mysupper> ok.
<tomodachi> the difference is that with HW raid
<tomodachi> when your raid controller breaks
<tomodachi> and you cant get a new one, because its no longer made
<tomodachi> you are f**ked
<bekks> tomodachi: Thats what backups are for.
<blackflow> tomodachi: yeah. :) hw raids tend to be "incompatible" between them.
<tomodachi> yes that is true, ofc raid is no backup
<tomodachi> but hw raid is more single point of failiure than sw raid
<blackflow> raid is no backup but when you have to restore terabytes, you prefer hotswap over restore from backup. less downtime.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jarl__> Hi. I would like some help on firefox on Utopic not recognising that I have installed icedtea-7-plugin. Visiting about:plugins does not show icedtea plugin
<blackflow> jarl__: did you restart FF after the installation of java?
<jarl__> blackflow: Yes, actually after installing icedtea-plugin, it suggested it self.
<blackflow> jarl__: I think it's disabled by default because java is insecure in a browser, check about:addons, Plugins tab, and see if it's there
<jarl__> BTW: I am not a complete newbie, I have to other computers where it is recognised and many earlier versions of ubuntu it has worked for me as well...
<jarl__> blackflow: Icedtea is not listed in about:addons, plugins tab.
<jarl__> Are there any files that I should check exists or verify checksum of?
<jarl__> I have even tried re installing FF, didn't help...
<hichamat> my IP adress is detected spamming (VPS) but I don't have a mailserver installed, and the port 25 is closed. any explanation please
<bekks> hichamat: You dont have to have a mailserver running on port 25 for spamming.
<cfhowlett> hichamat, detected by who/what?
<bekks> hichamat: Take a look at all running processes.
<jarl__> blackflow: Any ideas?
<hichamat> cfhowlett OVH
<blackflow> jarl__: maybe update-alternatives is showing wrong java? how did you install the plugin, package icedtea-7-plugin?
<jarl__> blackflow: sudo aptitude install icedtea-plugin
<blackflow> hichamat: you don't need an MTA to send outbound spam. If you have a PHP app on that server, say a Wordpress or Joomla site, sounds like you're hacked.
<hichamat> bekks explain please, how I can check - I have only a test environment of some websites there and LAMP, and they all use SMTP to send mails
<blackflow> jarl__: you need icedtea-7-plugin, is that installed?
<hichamat> blackflow I have Wordpress, how to check what website is sending mail ..
<bekks> hichamat: So run sudo lsof -i and confirm that all processes seen need to be running. Investigate every single process.
<bekks> hichamat: Check the log files.
<jarl__> blackflow: Yes, icedtea-plugin pulls in icedtea-7-plugin as dependancy...
<blackflow> hichamat: tcpdump, but first reboot the server into rescue mode, ensure tcpdump binary has a valid hash
<jarl__> I have warnings when I do `sudo update-alternatives --config itweb-settings`
<blackflow> jarl__: hmm... no idea then. you could check the syslog to see if apparmor is blocking something. icedtea 7 is working fine on FF here on Trusty.
<bekks> blackflow: After rebooting, he will not see any process sending mails anymore, most likely.
<blackflow> bekks: it will come back up again :) but there's no other way to ensure the tcpdump binary is not compromised itself
<bekks> blackflow: It will come back up again und certain circumstances only.
<hichamat> bekks log files of apache ?
<bekks> 12*under
<bekks> hichamat: Of course. Wordpress as running on Apache :)
<bekks> *is
<niko> /61/22
<blackflow> bekks: maybe. I don't know what kind of malware he got there. but from my experience, it's probably a php shell or an injected code called remotely via http. if so, it'll resume itself after reboot.
<bekks> blackflow: We dont even lnow wether thats malware or just a weboste going wild.
<bekks> blackflow: That needs to be investigated first :)
<blackflow> bekks: and there's a difference? :) bottom line, needs a professional check up. we can't help much here via chat.
<White_Cat> bekks wouldnt the database dump take a considerable amount of time
<refly> hello
<White_Cat> I would wish that file to be ammended rather than completely recreated
<bekks> White_Cat: Which database dump? And why?
<refly> can i see guys?
<White_Cat> a postgre dump
<refly> heyy
<cfhowlett> refly, ask your ubuntu question
<refly> FUCK
<White_Cat> I am trying to figure out the best way to backup this
<bekks> White_Cat: I dont know your databases. But my postgres backups dont even require a downtime.
<refly> sorry
<cfhowlett> refly, stop your nonesense now.  no profanity
<blackflow> White_Cat: to backup what?
<bekks> blackflow: to backup a postgres database.
<White_Cat> I want to backup the entire server and also backup postgre database that operates on it
<White_Cat> I was told backing up the database files would be fruitless
<bekks> White_Cat: So dump them online, consistently.
<blackflow> White_Cat: pg_dumpall? and if it's too much data, set up WAL archiving.
<bekks> White_Cat: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/backup.html :)
<White_Cat> it can be a lot of information
<refly> How to stop the notification of ubuntu software update? Sorry for bad english
<blackflow> White_Cat: WAL archiving then
<refly> hello?
<jarl__> blackflow: I have found out that if I start FF with another profile (https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-where-firefox-stores-user-data) then IcedTea is there... So it is spcific to my default profile, so aparently it has nothing to do with ubuntu installation of icedtea-plugin, that is a huge step forward... Thanks.
<kulelu88> After adding an incoming rule to my firewall on 14.04, do I need to reset my machine?
<blackflow> jarl__: oh yeah, good find.
<hichamat> But how someone can send mails via one of my wordpress websites if no MailServer is running in my Ubuntu server
<blackflow> hichamat: opening sockets directly
<cfhowlett> kulelu88, no need to restart.
<kulelu88> I am trying to unblock access to dukto after enabling my firewall on my 1 machine, but there doesn't seem to be communication access yet.
<hichamat> blackflow How I can check what website sending mails, or just stop it
<patricksut> Would anyone be able to help me with getting KVM to work correctly?
<kulelu88> patricksut: we can't guide you to do it but can help you troubleshoot when you have issues
<kulelu88> have you tried #kvm or whatever their channel is?
<jarl__> blackflow: I found IcedTea listed under [INVALID] section of .mozilla/firefox/<profile>.default/pluginreg.dat
<patricksut> alright no i haven't yet wasn't sure where to start
<patricksut> I will go try over in their channel
<erop> Hello everyone
<kulelu88> Hi
<lucido> hi, anyone here with a gt730 graphics card?
<erop> i got a small issue
<phre4k> what are the downsides of using 14.10 for servers? Can I safely upgrade 14.10 to 15.04 when it's out or will there be issues?
<kulelu88> phre4k: For servers, it is normally a good idea to move with LTS versions
<cfhowlett> phre4k, is this YOUR server or a production server.  Most sysops prefer stability = LTS but ... your choice
<bazhang> erop ask then
<phre4k> ah, I see they cut down the non-LTS support to 9 months apparently. I'll use 14.04.2 then.
<erop> i would like to know  how to disable some of the service starting  during the  boot on ubuntu ?
<kulelu88> good luck phre4k
<cfhowlett> phre4k, exactly.  choose wisely.
<john8cs> Hello guys. I want to make my xubuntu windows decoration not to have "rounded borders" . How can i do it? Thank you very much in advance :)))
<kulelu88> john8cs: have you tried #xubuntu first?
<john8cs> kulelu88: oh i forgot it. thank you!
<kulelu88> np
<bipul> I need to know, when you install Mysql-server via noninteractive mode, then how one can reset the mysql root password.
<blackflow> hichamat: you could try tcpdump and monitor mail related ports 25, 465, 587
<phre4k> wasn't the non-LTS support 14 months before?
<cfhowlett> phre4k, 18.  things change.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/468241/how-can-i-ensure-a-service-is-disabled-on-boot  erop
<phre4k> bipul: dpkg-reconfigure mysql? Do you already have data in it?
<phre4k> cfhowlett: ah, okay. Makes sense though.
<bipul> phre4k: I am writing a shell script. which is going to execute on ubuntu.
<erop> i would like to know  how to disable some of the service starting  during the  boot on ubuntu ? i mean from an rescue mode
<bazhang> erop, look at the link I just gave you
<bipul> phre4k: I am trying to generate password and set it to the Mysqlserver, while installing it to noninteractive mode. Is this possible?
<hichamat> blackflow thank you, I will deactivate mail function in PHP ini and disable old websites from apach, I will try tcpdump tomorrow
<ikonia> bipul: yes, you need answerfiles
<erop> thank you
<bazhang> erop, you are welcome
<bipul> ikonia: can i have any tutorial or link for that?
<ikonia> bipul: no
<bipul> ikonia: any link from where i can get more help?
<ikonia> bipul: no idea, I'm sure it's documented somewhere, I've done it a few times and found answer files
<kulelu88> bipul: he'll keep saying no till you search for it yourself
<ikonia> I think debian refers to them as response files
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bipul> I guess it's better to ask in #debian channel
<ikonia> don't know why
<jarl__> blackflow: Deleting the IcedTea part in the [INVALID] section solved the problem. Thanks for listening anyway...
<ikonia> it's probably better to research response files for packages/dpkg
<blackflow> hichamat: deactivating the mail function might not help as that is basically a wrapper around local sendmail binary (and you don't have an MTA running you said). perhaps block at the firewall level
<blackflow> jarl__: excellent, thanks.
<blackflow> jarl__: btw, any idea why it was invalid? did you move the profile dir from another installation?
<jarl__> blackflow: I have no idea, but the FF documentation may say something about why things end up in that section. I don't recall that I have done anything to end it up there.
<phre4k> when I choose encrypted LVM, do I have to input a password on boot? How does that work with a server?
<gidim> phre4k: In my experience, yes.
<phre4k> can I encrypt only certain LVM partitions, e.g. data partitions?
<gidim> phre4k: But I only have my server in VirtualBox while I finish building it. :)
<JinBaba> Hi, how can we sort files and folder in GUI screen(Files/Explorer) on the basis of file size, date, type etc...just like windows?
<bazhang> JinBaba, check in the nautilus preferences for that
<phre4k> JinBaba: title bar → view → sort
<JinBaba> oh my focus was on right click menu, thanks phre4k
<JinBaba> Is there any way to group them on the basis of type / created date?
<phre4k> "group" them?
<lucido> is there a repo for recent nvidia drivers'?
<Ben64> lucido: xorg-edgers
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<storay> JinBaba on the list view of nautilus should be a "date modified"
<JinBaba> yeah grouping .. like arranging the files in a number of categories like a mentioned above
<jarl__> blackflow: I may have *started* firefox at a time when the icedtea plugin was only partially installed (hence plugin file has been corrupt), see https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/975269?page=2#answer-494320 and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616271
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 616271 in Plug-ins "Plugin-like files add overhead on every startup" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<storay> dunno about created date
<blackflow> speaking of nvidia, why is the 340 branch not supported in any version of Ubuntu?
<JinBaba> I'm sorry where is Nautlius?
<blackflow> jarl__: oh, makes sense, yeah.
<storay> JinBaba it's the default file explorer package
<JinBaba> ok
<serg__> russian
<serg__> русский
<serg__> скиньте ктото плиз строку для обновление драйверов в убунту?
<JinBaba> Thanks for you quick help folks! Good Day!
<cfhowlett> !ru | serg__,
<ubottu> serg__,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PCatinean> Hey guys, there's a virtual machine with the latest ubuntu server on it that has a lot of memory being used and running really dlow, how can I debug this?
<storay> which vm software are you using?
<mdoge> PCatinean: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<blackflow> PCatinean: what hypervisor, what host os, what is "a lot of memory"?
<PCatinean> mdoge, yes but still why is it running SO slow, even ssh takes ages to go into
<ikonia> that could be as simple as reverse dns
<PCatinean> I access it via IP if this information helps
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> explaining the problem in detail would though
<blackflow> PCatinean: what hypervisor, what host os, what is "a lot of memory"?
<GoretszyodTomka> hello
<brothersome> hi GoretszyodTomka
<GoretszyodTomka> good bay
<quekrul> Siemanko
<quekrul> Co tam?
<phre4k> what gets installed when I choose "print server"?
<OpenTokix> phre4k: cups
<phre4k> ah, ok. I can do that manually :D
<dbbd> looking for help connecting a bluetooth device
<mysupper> is there any 360 cloud linux client?
<illizian> dbbd: what's up? does the device appear when you search for it?
<webgen> hi guys please help! I am trying to copy microsoft folder to the efi partition with no success, I want dual boot but for now there is no microsoft folder on the efi partition so grub doesnt see windows. how can I copy? i am using cp command but it says failed to preserve ownership, thanks in advance
<dbbd> yes, the device is there and paired,
<dbbd> but it fails to connect
<cfhowlett> webgen, cp the microsoft folder to efi?  pretty sure that's not the way ...
<webgen> cfhowlett: I couldnt come up with a better idea, windows partition is fine it works I cant just add it to the grub
<cfhowlett> webgen, sudo update-grub
<webgen> cfhowlett: doesn't detect =(
<cfhowlett> webgen, what you're attempting could easily break things.  proceed with caution.
<webgen> cfhowlett: doesnt detect when I am booted in legacy mode even
<cfhowlett> webgen, windows version?  and you installed ubuntu AFTER windows, rigth?
<cfhowlett> *right*
<phre4k> mysupper: you mean the Microsoft stuff?
<phre4k> what exactly do you want to do? collaborate or only have the files?
<webgen> cfhowlett: its windows 8 and yes I installed it after windows but i reinstalled fedora for testing and fedora was one to format the efi partition so now I am left without windows on efi partition
<mysupper> phre4k, I mean 360 china cloud server.
<phre4k> mysupper: what is that? Link?
<phre4k> ask them I guess
<cfhowlett> webgen, assuming you wish to preserve dual boot: stop.  use windows media to "repair windows".  then install ubuntu.
<mysupper> phre4k, ok.
<webgen> cfhowlett: windows installer fails to find any bootloader to repair :\ I am stuck, windows is dead pretty much no way to fix it unless I make bootloader see it
<brothersome> cfhowlett, fixboot with windows and add the booting of grub into boot.ini
<cfhowlett> webgen, see brothersome's suggestion ^^^
<webgen> brothersome: what do you mean? what should I add to boot ini? and where is it?
<brothersome> webgen, let the loader be the windows bootloader and not grub, and start the grub loader with lines in boot.ini
<quekrul> Siema Kopara
<webgen> brothersome: so first of all, how do I fix windows loader?
<Ben64> webgen: thats a question for ##windows
<webgen> brothersome: I am stuck on grub and it cant detect windows nor in efi or legacy mode
<webgen> Ben64: ugh that channel is dead :D
<brothersome> Start with CD or command mode and do a fixboot - search with google how to do that
<cfhowlett> webgen, you said fedora wrote over your windows stuff.  fix that first.
<quekrul> Hello brothers and sisters
<quekrul> I have a problem.
<quekrul> You can help me?
<webgen> brothersome: i did fixboot from the live usb cmd but nothing
<cfhowlett> !ask | quekrul
<ubottu> quekrul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quekrul> Swędzą mnie wora
<quekrul> co robić?
<cfhowlett> !english | quekrul,
<ubottu> quekrul,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<brothersome> webgen, http://www.fixedbyvonnie.com/2013/12/how-to-repair-the-efi-bootloader-in-windows-8/
<webgen> brothersome: that is trying to fix a broken bootloader but my case is I dont even have folder named microsoft on the efi partition ;\
<webgen> brothersome: thanks anyway though, I actually tried that link :)
<g105b> I need a new phone, my business makes software and phone apps, I have used ubuntu on desktop/laptop forever ... do I get a phone with Ubuntu phone OS? If so, which phone do I buy?
<cfhowlett> !touch | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<g105b> cfhowlett: thanks, didn't know there was a specific channel
<aldo_> Hi, guys!
<Spawny> what is the best version of ubuntu for a laptop ??
<crypto_> 14.04
<Spawny> that is the latest i was refering to "ubuntu" xubuntu" etc etc
<cfhowlett> Spawny, current LTS is 14.04.2
<cfhowlett> Spawny, all official *buntus can be installed to laptop.  YOUR laptop and YOUR preferences dictate what is best.  asking us wastes time and effort.
<crypto_> Spawny, that's a personal choice
<Spawny> i have the latest my hard drive died so i am using xubuntu on a usb i am getting a new hard drive at the end of the week
<crypto_> lubuntu xubuntu gnome unity kde it's about that order from light to heavy
<cfhowlett> and #ubuntu-server!
<Spawny> seems pretty good too othere than i cant figure some stuffs out
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Spawny
<ubottu> Spawny: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Spawny> ubuntu-server messed with me pretty good LOL no gui
<Spawny> yes i liked the look of mythbuntu but could not get online
<phre4k> is there a LXC channel?
<phre4k> what does "On Ubuntu systems, a default allocation of 65536 uids and gids is given to every new user on the system" mean? Can every user have 65536 IDs?
<phre4k> ah, found the LXC chan. #lxcontainers
<surs> how can I recompile vim safely in Ubuntu?
<Spawny> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<OpenTokix> surs: if you compile it yourself, without specifcally replace it - it will end up in /usr/local/bin/ - and co-reside with your package installed vim
<cfhowlett> spawny protip: you can view ubottu messages privately like this:  /msg ubottu !lubuntu
<surs> ok, then how do I safely replace the default vim installation with a self compiled vim?
<OpenTokix> surs: vim in 14.04 is already latest version from vim.org
<Spawny> cfhowlett, thanx
<OpenTokix> surs: you apt-get remove vim
<OpenTokix> surs: and compile your own vim
<OpenTokix> or the other way around
<surs> OpenTokix: I'm on 12.04 and I'd like recompile vim while staying on 12.04
<surs> ok... is there a sources package?
<OpenTokix> surs: vim.org
<surs> sure, but in an ubuntu repo?
<IdleOne> !apt-source
<OpenTokix> surs: You do not want to ad a 14.04 source deb source to your 12.04 installation
<surs> so I can't get 12.04 sources through an official repo?
<bekks> surs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/editors/vim they are linked there.
<OpenTokix> surs: yes, it should be installed already.
<OpenTokix> grep deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list
<surs> OpenTokix: by installing vim (the binary) I obtained the sources aswell, is that what you're saying?
<OpenTokix> surs: no, you have to use apt-build to build from the sources - it will download, and rebouild from sources.
<IdleOne> !compile | surs
<ubottu> surs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hcht> 有讲中文的么？
<somsip> !zh | hcht
<ubottu> hcht: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hcht> thanks
<hcht> join
<hcht> join #ubuntu-tw
<IdleOne> hcht: //join #ubuntu-tw
<IdleOne> err only 1 /
<Eremox> My laptop won't recognize bootable USB in boot menu what do I do?
<Spawny> burn a dvd?
<surs> thanks IdleOne
<Eremox> It doesn't have DVD reader
<Spawny> Eremox, are you looking in the bios and the boot menu for your laptop?
<Eremox> Yes says choose operating system but only see win 7
<Spawny> my laptop asks if i want to enter a boot menu "f10" or bios "del"
<Spawny> that is not in your bios that is the windows boot menu
<Eremox> OK ty will try different key
<Spawny> give that a try you can prolly get into your bios by hitting the "del" key during the beguinning of the boot
<TBJR> or F2 on some computers
<Spawny> TBJR,  you are correct
<Spawny> depends on the version of your bios
<sorenode> Hello... I am presenting using a Windows 7 system. I have created a 5.5 GB partition to install Ubuntu Server. Will that suffice?
<sorenode> Second ... Can I use ZFS file system instead of ext4, if so how?
<BadApe> not to start a flame war but is anyone here getting an ubuntu phone?
<popey> BadApe: yes
<BadApe> can i ask why?
<popey> (I already have one)
<popey> I'd take this to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-touch if I were you.
<popey> This is a support channel, not a "why should I buy X" channel
<PCatinean> blackflow, what do you mean by hypervisor
<BadApe> thanks
<cfhowlett> sorenode, yes, that's enough for a basic server installation
<popey> np
<blackflow> PCatinean: Xen, KVM, Hyper V, VirtualBox, OpenVZ, LXC, BHyve, ...
<PCatinean> VMware, Vsphere, does that help? :))
<blackflow> yeah that's it
<Spawny> to add the dev files to tcl do i have to recompile the package?
<PCatinean> Strangely enough there's a older ubuntu system 12.04 on the same virtual machien running smoothly
<PCatinean> blackflow, now with this new ubuntu 14.10 I made a few installs and it seems to be eating everything up
<PCatinean> could be because of postgresql
<blackflow> PCatinean: you'll have to be more precise than that. like, what's wrong, give some numbers, etc...
<PCatinean> true true, let me see
<PCatinean> blackflow, how can I send some data like top and whatnot?
<PCatinean> get some diagnostics
<shubhamjain> Hey guys, if I am using sudo some_command that requires SSH keys. Will it be the root user whose keys will be used?
<blackflow> PCatinean: use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<PCatinean> and paste top?
<blackflow> PCatinean: if that's what you want to show, yes
<PCatinean> pff I guess this would be enough: 15170 user-2    20   0  651732 127520  14220 S 99.8  3.2   0:11.35 python
<PCatinean> using 99.8% of cpu
<freeroute> hi, I'm in a midst of installing 14.04 netinstall on a VM and had a couple of questions. First of all, do I have to set up an encrypted LVM in order to encrypt my homedir?
<blackflow> PCatinean: run vmstat 10 for a minute or so, Ctrl-C it and pastebin that
<PCatinean> yes sir
<teraliv_> how do you activate 3D Acceleration on Ubuntu running in VMPlayer ?
<PCatinean> blackflow, here we go: http://hastebin.com/odecukedan.mel
<blackflow> PCatinean: so that machine is practically idle. what's the problem with it?
<jatt> top has the -b option for that
<col7> hello?
<col7> Okay, it's working, I think.
<PCatinean> Now it has system load 0.01 before it was above 70% blackflow, not to mention that on one login it said it was too busy to show even the stats
<blackflow> PCatinean: well, you should really measure those peak periods and see what's up. vmstat, iostat, top, iotop, things like that will tell you what's going on.
<col7> I need some support for my ubuntu system... I have it dual-booted with rEFIt, on a macbook white, 2010 model... When I boot into ubuntu, it does it normally, but near-end of the boot cycle, the screen turns black, and I can see the dots lit under where the ubuntu logo sits... but everything else around it is basically black, with these dots lit within squares... Is there anyway to fix this problem, or at least restore my home f
<col7> older?
<PCatinean> I'll try to catch it when it's acting up again then blackflow thank you for your support and advice, much appreciated
<blackflow> PCatinean: you're welcome
<sorenode> cfhowlett: I am assuming that Ubuntu server is CLI only right?
<PCatinean> another strange thing, there's a binary library called wkhtmltopdf that is placed in /usr/local/bin and a certain user cannot access it even though it can cd there, ls -al shows executable for all 3 groups and read
<cfhowlett> sorenode, indeed
<PCatinean> using another user can execute the library for some reason
<blackflow> PCatinean: check audit logs for apparmor complaints
<sorenode> Ubuntu server is CLI only right?
<freeroute> sorenode: yep, and recommended install is using Ubuntu netinstall (like the one I'm doing atm)
<PCatinean> blackflow, what is that, what are you suspecting?
<PCatinean> and where are the logs more exactly?
<blackflow> PCatinean: I'm not suspecting anything, just that if DAC allows something, MAC might not, and apparmor (MAC) is enabled by default. By default the audits are in /var/log/syslog
<sorenode> freeoroute cool
<exnext> need help in installing ubuntu
<exnext> is any one know if the latest ubuntu have probloms with hp mini 110 ?
<PCatinean> Ok i'm doing tail -f on the log
<cmullinax> Anyone here successfully found a way to get the foscam plugins working under chrome/firefox/wine?
<cfhowlett> exnext, old computer like that = lubuntu / xubuntu 14.04
<sorenode> Freeroute - I intend to have a Ubuntu server on vm; and a highly minimal desktop Ubuntu/Lubuntu for desktop
<sorenode> So any suggestion for the desktop
<cfhowlett> sorenode, lxde or xfce4
<exnext> what is the diffrents betwin the l and x?
<ikonia> whateer one you like best
<cfhowlett> !flavors | exnext note: lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low spec hardware
<ubottu> exnext note: lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low spec hardware: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<exnext> betwen
<PCatinean> Feb 23 15:17:01 hostname CRON[14967]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<freeroute> sorenode: depends on how minimal you want it to go, you can choose to get a minimalist DE like LXDE (which is becoming LXQT, so I'd recommend that instead of LXDE), or XFCE. Or... you can go with a tiling WM like i3wm
<PCatinean> blackflow, what is apparmor was removed with purge? does that have anything to do with it?
<blackflow> PCatinean: can you rephrase that?
<sorenode> Thanks for the help guys
<sorenode> Let me look into this
<exnext> ok thank you for your help
<freeroute> tiling WM is the lightest, but heavily focused on CLI use though
<PCatinean> blackflow, I remember the sysadmin removed it when he installed the ubuntu server
<PCatinean> I remember seing apt-get remove apparmor and maybe --purge was involved as well
<blackflow> PCatinean: then you probably don't have it.
<PCatinean> So it might not be causing this
<PCatinean> sudo apparmor_status returns command not found so I suppose it's not there
<PCatinean> just wondered if removing that could be the cause of the issues
<ericP2> i just rebooted (X hung on wake-up
<ericP2> i just rebooted (X hung on wake-up) and now i can't run any terminals
<blackflow> PCatinean: no, it's something else then. what's the error message you get?
<ericP2> i also couldn't log in so i logged into a console and then did $(startx xfce4-session)
<sorenode> Freeroute, isn't LXCE+Ubuntu the samea s Lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sorenode, lxDe ...
<sorenode> LXDE
<sorenode> sorr
<sorenode> :(
<sorenode> sorry*
<cfhowlett> sorenode, different default apps on the different flavors of *buntu.
<freeroute> sorenode: LXDE+Ubuntu, yes. But the LXDE has been obsoleted and the project is moving towards LXQT.
<cfhowlett> freeroute, !  what !?  got link?
<sorenode> Is LXQT stable
<PCatinean> blackflow, regarding my wkhtmltopdf library that I cannot execute or the log?
<blackflow> PCatinean: wkhtmltopdf
<freeroute> officially it's in beta, but I haven't heard anyone complain about it yet
<ericP2> also, i get /tmp/config-err-6lz9Pe (last six chars change) files showing up every time i try to login on a graphics console
<freeroute> cfhowlett: IIRC it was on the LXDE website, lemme do a quick search
<ericP2> is there some connection between all of this?
<cfhowlett> :)
<PCatinean> i'm next to it I type wkhtmltopdf, it has execution permits all over and read and it says wkhtmltopdf is not installed
<melydic> hello
<PCatinean> it's like it's not executing
<blackflow> PCatinean: then it's not in your PATH. Try ./wkhtmltopdf in that dir
<PCatinean> I did, still didn't work
<PCatinean> no such file or directory, wtf
<melydic> I want to do "mkfs.fat" but command not found is printed in the terminal. what package should I install to remedy that?
<PCatinean> maybe it's because I copied it via scp
<PCatinean> if that has anything to do with it
<blackflow> PCatinean: so, you're in the directory with the binary, the binary has u+rx for your user, you type ./wkhtmltopdf and what does it say?
<freeroute> cfhowlett: hmm, it appears that work is still being done - http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Status_of_LXDE_components - however they are also working very actively towards LXQT - http://blog.lxde.org/
<cfhowlett> freeroute, thanks.
<melydic> mkfs.fat?
<PCatinean> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 40845340 Feb 23 15:18 wkhtmltopdf => no such file or directory
<PCatinean> this is so wierd
<PCatinean> r and execute for all users across and i'm in the dir with it do ./wkhtmltopdf and damn
<blackflow> PCatinean: what does `file wkhtmltopdf` say?
<somsip> !info dosfstools | melydic
<ubottu> melydic: dosfstools (source: dosfstools): utilities for making and checking MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.26-3 (utopic), package size 58 kB, installed size 215 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<PCatinean> wkhtmltopdf: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=a40bc12eed0c56fd78c01f30f384c6d664b9a5be, stripped
<PCatinean> 32 bit? hmm not good
<PCatinean> soo wierd
<blackflow> PCatinean: oh you said you scp it.... yeah, it needs shared libs, you really need to install it properly on that machine
<blackflow> PCatinean: Ubuntu has it, why not apt-get install it? Or do you need a specific version?
<PCatinean> blackflow, the other method which works is download with wget and unzip
<ericP2> i can run $(xterm /bin/bash) but if i run $(xterm), i get a flash of an xterm and it disappears with no errors
<ericP2> any way to gell what shell xterm runs by default?
<wlodpolm> easy
<wlodpolm> $(xterm ./)
<PCatinean> blackflow, i think the one in the repo is an older version, not so up to date
<blackflow> PCatinean: well you need to properly install it, with all the required shared libs.
<blackflow> PCatinean: if the one in repo is insufficient, see if there's an original .deb or something for Ubuntu
<sorenode> Is it possible to clone a partition to USB using virtual machine
<sorenode> I want everything cloned
<sorenode> MBR
<ikonia> no
<sorenode> or at least a way to create an image of a partition
<somsip> sorenode: man dd
<ikonia> as the device would be different
<sorenode> ok
<sorenode> ikonia, what about image of partition
<ikonia> sorenode: what about them ?
<sorenode> can thy be created
<Harry> HI
<ikonia> depends how much effort you want to put in - realistically no
<nlsthzn> can't seem to have sound in wine and outside of wine at the same time... either browser has sound in youtube or game has sound but if both are open at same time only the first to open has sound (and when I close it then the other has sound)... ubuntu 14.10, any ideas?
<sorenode> ikonia, I am talking of a 5.5 GB partition
<ikonia> the size doesn't matter
<sumit_India> hello guys!! , i have problem with font in word processing programm.......
<ikonia> explain your issue
<ikonia> and your wordpressesing program name
<rprakash> rprakash
<ikonia> and what version of ubuntu
<sumit_India> i have installed hindi fonts but it doesn't work.........
<storay> are you usint gedit?
<ikonia> sumit_India: please read what information I asked for
<sumit_India> please tell me how to configure hindi font
<freeroute> sumit_India: stop
<freeroute> and listen
<freeroute> read
<freeroute> and answer those question FFS
<freeroute> no one here is going to be able to help you if you don't provide the information that is asked of you
<sumit_India> libreoffice writer
<sumit_India> ubuntu 12.04
<freeroute> great, http://ask.libreoffice.org/ is down, just in time...
<sumit_India> ok
<storay> have you went under the language settings in libreoffice?
<sumit_India> yes
<freeroute> sumit_India: how did you install libreoffice?
<storay> try going to options and then basic fonts
<storay> and look for it there
<storay> it may be under libreoffice writer --> basic fonts (ctl)
<storay> freeroute: i assume he is using the pre-installed one
<freeroute> yeah, if so then perhaps it's a good idea to get the latest from the LibreOffice repo - https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Ascavasaion> hello all.. I have a laptop with windows on that will not start up.  If I boot an Ubuntu Live CD from USB will I be able to access the hard disk, and move stuff onto an external HDD on another USB port?
<kokut> Hello, is tehre a way to "flush dns" or something? because i'm having trouble accessing some websites
<somsip> kokut: do you run bind (or similar) locally?
<bekks> Ascavasaion: That depends on multiple parameters. Just give it a try.
<dsfsf> a
<kokut> nope
<dsfsf> a
<jatt> dns is distributed you can only flush your local instance
<somsip> kokut: then you are dependent on your DNS provider, who will probably go by the TTL on the DNS entries
<blackflow> kokut: you can try another resolver, temporarily change /etc/resolv.conf, add nameserver 8.8.8.8  as the first nameserver line   (that's google's public dns)
<ntsp> blackflow I though you werent suposed to manually edit resolv
<blackflow> ntsp: the only thing that can happen is resolvconf overwriting your settings the next time it manages the resolv.conf file
<kokut> guess i could reset my router or something? i dont know what is going on really
<blackflow> thats all there is to "not supposed to"
<Ascavasaion> bekks: Okay, thanks... Appreciate it.  My brain says it should work.  so logn as the Live CD on USB is able to mount the external hard disk.
<freeroute> I'm at the kernel choice menu (http://imgur.com/sEPHdjX) of Ubuntu 14.04 netinstall. I'd like to know a bit more about those kernels but the Ubuntu docs only describe the difference between virtual vs. server vs. desktop kernels - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#Which_kernel_versions_or_types_are_available_on_the_Ubuntu_Server_CD.3F
<bekks> freeroute: So what do you want to know in particular, which exceeds the information on the page given?
<freeroute> for example, what is a signed kernel and is it safe to install 3.16 kernels?
<ses1984> is there a way to look up which linux kernel version is the current one in different releases of ubuntu, like 14.04 and 14.10 for example
<freeroute> and there's also this extra kernel?
<bekks> freeroute: A signed kernel is a kernel which can be booted by UEFI, in secure mode.
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com and then linux-image search ses1984
<k1l> ses1984: or see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<freeroute> ah, so what are the 'image' kernel
<freeroute> *kernels
<bekks> freeroute: And the kernel support can be seen here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.Ubuntu_Kernel_Release_Schedule
<bekks> freeroute: linux-image is the name of the linux kernel package as packaged for ubuntu.
<ses1984> thanks
<freeroute> bekks: cool, then I think I'll go for linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic for the VM and later on my Lenovo x230 desktop.
<cabel> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on my macbook. After Grub, I click install ubuntu and then I am givem a "i8042 no controller found" message. Anyone know what that is and how to get around it?
<bekks> freeroute: Why dont you just install "linux-image" which will pick the correct kernel for you? Or even better, using the LTS Enablement Stack as it has been linked?
<cabel> I'm using a usb disk and put the image on the disk using dd
<bekks> cabel: Which ISO are you using?
<cabel> Using the latest 14.04.2 Desktop iso, but I've also tried the mac iso as well with the same problem.
<freeroute> bekks: oh, haven't read that yet, I thought linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic was included in there. Mostly I try to get the latest kernel release possible because I'm tending to play some steam games and the Intel OSS devs have been putting a lot of new goodies in the later kernel releases from what I've heard.
<bekks> cabel: On a Mac, you need to use the Mac ISO. :)
<cabel> bekks: I get the same thing with the mac iso
<mcphail> freeroute: you can install a mainline kernel if you want the new goodies
<mcphail> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mcphail> freeroute: if you're using OSS drivers, the other easy option is to compile your own. You may want to install a PPA (e.g. oibaf) for the userspace drivers
<freeroute> you mean compile my own kernel with those drivers?
<freeroute> if so, do I have to re-compile the kernel every time I want to use the latest Intel OSS drivers?
<mcphail> freeroute: you can compile a stock updatream kernel (although see the mainline page for a quick way to get a precompiled version). The mesa stack isn't in the kernel, though, so if you want bleeding edge mesa you can install from a PPA
<mcphail> *upstream
<bekks> freeroute: Yes.
<freeroute> ah ok, so Mesa can just be added through the PPA since it's a userspace driver and can be updated using update && upgrade? If so, then why do I have to re-compile the kernel then?
<bekks> freeroute: MESA is not a kernel driver.
<bekks> freeroute: OSS is.
<freeroute> ah, ok so there's a difference
<mcphail> freeroute: mesa is just an opengl implementation for the free drivers. They're different layers of the graphics stack
<bekks> And MESA and OSS do something totally different :P
<mcphail> freeroute: to be honest, you may not see a great increase in performance with all that hassle. Many differences can only be noticed in benchmarks
<freeroute> wait, I was referring to Intel OSS = Intel Open Source Software drivers, were you guys referring to Open Sound ?
<mcphail> freeroute: no
<Matviy> I just installed mysql-server using apt-get, and it finished. There was a notice telling me that i should add support-files/mysql.server to init.d so that it starts up automatically
<Matviy> im trying to do this
<Matviy> i have no idea where support-files/mysql.server is
<Matviy> am i just dumb
<tommyguy> hey guys I need some help if anyone has any ideas. My laptop recently got a black screen after boot, then nothing. This seems to be a graphical error because If I do ctrl + alt + f1, I can access the consol there. I'm trying to fix this by re-installing the system via LiveCD (the system re-install, not complete wipe so I keep my files), but the re-install option on the liveCD isn't there. Does anyone know whats up?
<twiler> I need help insalling an android emulator. Here's what I've done so far: 1.) I've downloaded and installed Virtual Box. 2.) I've Downloaded and intalled Genymotion. 3.)I renamed the emulatorfile to: emulator. 4.) I've run terminal and entered the following code: sudo chmod +X ~/Downloads/emulator.bin., then: sudo ~/DOwnloads/emulator.bin, and when it asked me if I wanted install it, I chose "Y".It found a valid package, and installed  it
<twiler> 5.) I went into the genymottion foler, but, when I double=click the genymotion icon,, nothing ha;ppens! Help me!
<twiler> I tried to be as descriptive as possible just now, did I do a good job?
<Matviy> tommyguy: are you sure this isn't a hardware problem?
<Matviy> Do you see the graphical BIOS/POST stuff when you power on?
<mcphail> twiler: this doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support question. This is probably not the channel to help you
<tommyguy> Matviy thanks for the reply. Yeah, I can boot windows, grub, bios, and even access tt1 in ubuntu
<twiler> mcphail, were shouuld I go?
<twiler> OOSA,I mean where**
<bryceray1121> Any supervisor users on here? I'm having some difficulty, supervisor was working great and now all of a sudden I can' get it to start my processes: Configuration File: http://pastebin.com/CXqVhAi6
<bryceray1121> SupervisorCtl: http://pastebin.com/R1wukZ9i
<bryceray1121> Process: http://pastebin.com/Fut4Q1r1
<twiler> Hello, McPhail!!??
<twiler> OOPS, I mean Mcphail
<twiler> Never mind, I just figure3d out how to see the list of channels!
<twiler> Sorry about that!
<twiler> Later on, guys!
<omgitsmit> party on Garth!
<tommyguy> Party on wayne
<demahum> I have two primary partitions for Windows, one primary for Ubuntu and one extended (so, also primary) which contains swap. I have 30 GB unallocated space. Can I extend this extended partition so it takes these 30 gb as well?
<mcphail> demahum: yes
<demahum> mcphail: This will be the way? http://askubuntu.com/questions/213830/gparted-wont-resize-extended-partitions
<mcphail> demahum: unfortunately I'm not at a terminal where I can follow links
<tommyguy> hey guys I need some help if anyone has any ideas. My laptop recently got a black screen after boot, then nothing. This seems to be a graphical error because If I do ctrl + alt + f1, I can access the consol there. I'm trying to fix this by re-installing the system via LiveCD (the system re-install, not complete wipe so I keep my files), but the re-install option on the liveCD isn't there. Does anyone know whats up?
<mcphail> demahum: however, if gparted can't do it directly, you can always unmount swap, destroy the partition and create a new, bigger one
<ntsp> tommyguy if you are trying to fix the system without having a backup you are going to have a bad time
<demahum> mcphail: But will it affect my current Ubuntu installation? If I remove swap?
<tommyguy> ntsp I thought that, but I was trying to get this: http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/650x320xreinstall-ubuntu-while-keeping-files-and-programs.png.pagespeed.ic.tNv2sjZKZg.png
<gsaves> ?
<mcphail> demahum: nope. You can add a swap partition again later. Unless you are very low on RAM you won't notice much difference. You may need to tweak /etc/fstab
<ntsp> tommyguy never knew that existed
<mcphail> tommyguy: what happens if you boot ubuntu, adding "nomodeset" to the boot parameters?
<jhutchins> tommyguy: If all you have is a GUI problem there's no need to reinstall the whole system.  You should be able to fix it from the console.
<jhutchins> tommyguy: Was there a system update just prior to failure?
<tommyguy> jhutchins not that I'm aware of.
<demahum> mcphail: No, I have 4 GB of ram... This is enough? Will it autmatically be fixed after I add new swap?
<tommyguy> mcphail how do I do that? ;)
<mcphail> tommyguy: when the boot menu appears, press "e" to edit the boot commands and add "nomodeset" between "quiet" and "splash"
<mcphail> demahum: if you want to use swap you'll need to add it to your fstab after you recreate it but it is not difficult
<mcphail> demahum: see if gparted can resize the partition first
<demahum> mcphail: Good. I will try to find the way now... So in the meantime, nothing can happen? :D
<tommyguy> mcphail thanks ;) i'll give that a try.
<mcphail> demahum: as long as you're sure you are altering the correct partition you _should_ be fine but always make sure you have a backup if playing with partition tables
<mcphail> demahum: for example, a power cut during the process will ruin everything on the disk
<demahum> mcphail: Well, I definitely cannot check GParted now... I have to boot to LiveCD first... :D
<mcphail> demahum: you can run gparted from your installed system on unmounted partitions
<mcphail> demahum: but make your backup first :)
<jags12> hey guys
<demahum> mcphail: So I have to swapoff the swap partition first?
<mcphail> demahum: yes
<jags12> I've been having a problem keeping my VPN connection connected. I know the ubuntu autoconnect doesnt work, anyone know of a way to stay connected?
<demahum> mcphail: Good. :) I'll make backup first... It won't take long... Only one file...
<hillary> Does any one know of any free Web Builder for ubuntu 14.04
<jags12> What do you mean web builder?
<mcphail> demahum: I don't mean a backup of swap - I mean a backup of everything else on the disk...
<demahum> mcphail: I know man! :D
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> phew
<demahum> mcphail: :)
<jhutchins> tommyguy: What release are you on?
<hillary> i see kompozer no longer available
<cfhowlett> hillary, apparently.  seamonkey is still being actively developed.
<hillary> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> hillary, bluegriffon as well to a somewhat lesser extent
<hillary> sure i have tried to look for both but i could not get. Thanks
<cfhowlett> seamonkey_project.org   bluegriffon.org
<Delta706> Is there a way to do a reboot into specific kernel as a one-shot (that is, without altering the default grub)?
<Delta706> shutdown -r <specifickernel>??
<cfhowlett> delta6, yes.  restart; hit your temporary boot options.  grub will NOT be edited.
<demahum> mcphail: I am here.
<demahum> mcphail: So, first step is to swapoff swap?
<RevEckzeff> grrr...I'm trying to set up a WAN Miniport pppoe connection...I've tried Network Manager and sudo pppoeconf and both have not connected me to my internets.
<redrabies> I added /usr/local/bin/fish to /etc/shells and now terminal crashes when i  try to run it
<Delta706> Actually, I was looking for a Linux command to initiate the boot into a specific kernel, something like shutdown -r forcegruboption
<genii> redrabies: Is /usr/local/bin/fish executable?
<redrabies> genii: i assume so, i mean i followed the fish instructions
<redrabies> genii: can't test it becasue my terminal wont open
<redrabies> and i can't use tty, because it's not excepting my information
<wlodpolm> open a tty?
<wlodpolm> oh
<genii> redrabies: Which instructions did you follow?
<redrabies> genii: the github page instructions
<redrabies> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:fish-shell/release-2 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fish
<genii> redrabies: I'm not sure why you didn't just insrtall it from the package manager
<redrabies> yeah i should've
<genii> redrabies: You may have to boot now to a live cd, mount the filesystem and remove the entry you made in /etc/shells
<redrabies> ... seriously?
<Pici> redrabies: Ubuntu installs the fish binary into /usr/bin/fish, not /usr/local/bin/fish
<redrabies> what about running in safe mode or something
<redrabies> *recovery mode
<redrabies> fml
<hillary> i still get this after running update in my ubuntu 14.04 LTS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10374445/
<genii> redrabies: If it's currently crashing the cli, then booting to single user mode is not likely to change that
<hillary> any body assist me what is wrong?
<lyze> hillary, try to use a different repository
<redrabies> genii: what about tty?
<hillary> like?
<genii> redrabies: tty is coond line....
<lyze> hillary, the main one or the best for your location
<genii> command line, rather....
<avrdude> hey guys, i want to use my ps3 camera, and according to this guide its plug and play: http://wiki.tekkotsu.org/index.php/Sony_PlayStation_Eye_driver_install_instructions
<avrdude> i'm using 12.04, but i dont see any video0 in /dev/
 * genii hears boss yelling, goes to see
<lyze> hillary, ubuntu software center -> edit -> software sources -> download from -> other -> select best server
<avrdude> anyone know what's up?
<redrabies> so there's no way to fix this?
<hillary> lyze: may be you guide me plz
<lyze> hillary, i did ;)
<bipul> Ok,I have question. Unlike in others days, when i install freshely mysql-server. It prompt me for the password.But now when i am trying too install it, it does not asking for password. why so?
<lyze> bipul, was there already a mysql server installation on the server?
<hillary> i did not see though ok
<bipul> The password field for mysql-server is empty.
<lyze> hillary, pm
<bipul> yes, so  many times i have performed that experiment(installing and removing)
<lyze> bipul, wait a bit please :)
<tommyguy> mcphail any ideas?
<bipul> lyze: I need to know the reason behind this?
<lyze> bipul, it uses the last set password
<lyze> bipul, or better said. when you entered a password in a previous version it uses this password
<bipul> let me see.
<lyze> hillary, ya here?
<hillary> yes setting
<lyze> ok thats nice :)
<lyze> so when ya have more questions just write them ;)
<bipul> lyze: nops, it does not taking my last password
<avrdude> is anyone familiar with making usb cameras work? i am trying to make a ps3 EYE camera work on ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> yes am there
<lyze> hillary, after changing the location run a apt-get update
<hillary> ok
<lyze> bipul, pm
<bipul> sure lyze
<redrabies> can someone help me, terminal keeps crashing
<genii> redrabies: I'm back for a little while now. ...the main problem is a chicken-egg/catch-22 thing. You need to acquire teminal to fix the problem of terminal not working. For this you need to use a shell outside of the shell which is the problem, so it means booting up something else besides your normal system. So a livecd or usb stick.
<no_gravity> Hello! What is an easy way to bring the load up on an ubuntu machine without really creating load?
<genii> no_gravity: What is it you are trying to accomplish?
<no_gravity> i have code that kicks in when load is over 2. i want to test it.
<somsip> no_gravity: drop the trigger to a more testable value
<no_gravity> 2 is pretty low
<no_gravity> and i want to test the real thing.
<RevEckzeff> couldn't you whip up a quick auto.exec that loads a bunch of windows?
<genii> no_gravity: Conceivably just start some which uses a fair bit of system resources and then re-nice it to use a lot and bump the load up
<hillary> I now get this after changing servers "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10374651/"
<no_gravity> genii: something like "cp /dev/urandom /dev/null"?
<lyze> hillary, let me try those
<genii> no_gravity: Yes, that's the idea... basically a no-op thing and then re-nice it to hog resources
<redrabies> genii: so i lose my whole system?
<hillary> ok plz
<RevEckzeff> red: do you have a LiveCD or Bootable stick?
<no_gravity> genii:  hmm.. it only increases load very slowly.
<KlausedSource> is there a way to always see version numbers of software on "apt-get install" confirmation dialogue?
<no_gravity> genii: can i prefix it with something like xargs?
<Boscop> which video editor allows easy coding of custom special effects?
<Boscop> as plugins
<Seveas> KlausedSource: no
<genii> redrabies: No. At the moment the only problem we can tell is that when you edited the /etc/shells file your box became unusable. So your entire system is still there as before but with defective /etc/shells file. You need to boot to a livecd/usb mount the affected system from outside, edit the /etc/shells to remove the fish entry you put, then reboot to the regular system again
<redrabies> genii: jesus that sounds complicated
<genii> no_gravity: Well, that was an example. Depending on your system specs it may take something more of a normal resource hog to start up first
<Seveas> genii: how does editing /etc/shells destabilize a system?
<lyze> hillary, looks like it works for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/10374760/
<genii> Seveas: He manually installed fish shell into /usr/local/bin and then after he added that to /etc/shells no more terminal for him
<genii> Seveas: So probably something like /usr/local/bin/fish is not executable or he messed up the edit
<Seveas> hmm, that should be fine, weird. But no need for livecd's here. Just launch gksudo gedit /etc/shells from the launcher
<Seveas> redrabies: can you open the launcher and start 'gksudo gedit /etc/shells'
<redrabies> genii: how do i do this then?
<genii> Seveas: Perhaps you can assist, work requires my attention right now
<lyze> hillary, can you post the link to your paste again?
<Seveas> genii: will try. Food will need my attention soon, so he'd better hurry :)
<redrabies> Seveas: the launcher as in the windows button? with all the apps?
<Seveas> redrabies: yeah
<RobertJDohnert> Hey guys does Ubuntu ever plan to go full throttle with systemd or do they plan to keep using Updtart for the time being
<Seveas> hit alt+f2 to open the launcher
<Seveas> RobertJDohnert: upstart is on its way out already
<ikonia> RobertJDohnert: it will change over
<ikonia> RobertJDohnert: the ground work has already been done
<redrabies> Seveas: i can open the launcher, but commands don
<redrabies> work
<Seveas> ikonia: do you know if it'll be for vivid?
<ikonia> Seveas: it's "in" vivid
<ikonia> will it make it in for final.....???
<Seveas> redrabies: hmm, probably because that uses sh -x or something.
<Seveas> redrabies: do you still have the install media you used to install the system?
<redrabies> nope, and when i try inserting my usb it's not being read
<redrabies> oh wait it is
<hillary> lyze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10374651/
<redrabies> so basically i need to put ubuntu onto a usb?
<lyze> hillary, do you have another software center running (ubuntu one, synaptic)?
<Seveas> redrabies: yeah, same as when you initially installed it. But choose 'try ubuntu' instead of 'install ubuntu' when booting.
<vsilv> hey
<Seveas> hi
<fs_> quit
<vsilv> hahaha
<hillary> i had but i stopped before running the update. then it run untill the last errors you can see
<lyze> hillary, try rebooting and updating again. if this doesn't work then execute: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf "and then update again
<hillary> ok
<Seveas> redrabies: ooh, idea, which irc client do you use?
<Seveas> and is this client on the machine that's broken?
<redrabies> weechat, but since terminal is broken i'm using web
<Seveas> ah, pity. Otherwise we might have had luck with /exec
<lyze> Seveas, i read w/ you but didn't get everything. running a command inside the application menu also didn't work?
<Seveas> lyze: it's redrabies' problem, not mine :)
<lyze> Seveas, yeah i know but you asked him todo this :) ^.^
<imbezol> redrabies: you can use apps but not open a terminal?
<redrabies> imbezol: yeah
<imbezol> redrabies: virtual terminal doesn't work either?
<redrabies> imbezol: how do i run that?
<imbezol> ctrl-alt-f1
<imbezol> ctrl-alt-f7 to get back here
<genii> imbezol: both xterm and ctrl-alt-f1-6 don't work for them
<redrabies> genii: oh tty, well i can access it but it won't accept my info
<Seveas> did you only edit /etc/shells or did you also chsh?
<genii> redrabies: When you enter correct login name/pass it just kicks you cak to login again?
<imbezol> redrabies: what if you do an alt-f2 to run a command, and give it "xterm /bin/bash" ?
<redrabies> genii: yeah i think so, too quick to read the text tbh
<demahum> I have two unallocated parts on HDD, how can I merge them into one?
<redrabies> imbezol: that worked...
<lyze> demahum, gparted?
<imbezol> redrabies: then "cat /etc/shells" to see if it's messed up
<Seveas> redrabies: did you only edit /etc/shells or did you also chsh?
<demahum> lyze: Anyhow... :D
<redrabies> Seveas: also used Seveas
<Seveas> or edit your bashrc?
<redrabies> imbezol: the syntax is correct
<Seveas> redrabies: right, so /etc/shells is fine, but you chsh'ed to something odd. In the now working terminal, chsh back to bash :)
<hillary> I still get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10374978/ even after running  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<lyze> demahum, you can move the partitions via the image with drag n dropping
<imbezol> redrabies: if you do "grep redrabies /etc/passwd" what's it say?
<lyze> hillary, please write my name before your message ;)
<lyze> hillary, so well we fixed the first one
<demahum> lyze: I'm trying, but they don't move. :D
<genii> imbezol: You keep assuming they are able to issue CLI commands, which they are not able to do because they cannot attain console/xterm
<redrabies> imbezol: http://imgur.com/M15MUKm
<imbezol> genii: he got a terminal
<genii> Ah well that's a start then
<redrabies> Seveas:apparently /usr/bin/bash doesn't exist
<lyze> demahum, just a guess since i can't test it. format one unallocated thing and then increase the amount of memory assinged to the partition
<lyze> demahum, try again a different one. e.g. the main one would be best
<imbezol> redrabies: /bin/bash
<hillary> lyze am sorry
 * OerHeks wonders about the nmp-debug.log
<imbezol> redrabies: shells are generally not in /usr because /usr is often a separate partition that's not yet mounted when your system boots
<lyze> hillary, try again a different one e.g. the main one would be best
<redrabies> imbezol: ah ok that works. do i need to restart before it works?
<lyze> demahum, ignore the last one
<hillary> lyze, ok let me try
<redrabies> imbezol: currently terminal still crashes
<imbezol> redrabies: if you change it back to /bin/bash you're probably ok from then on.. try running a terminal normally
<demahum> lyze: First thing.. I am logged in on Ubuntu... Second... I cannot format the unallocated spaces...
<imbezol> redrabies: still crashes after setting it to /bin/bash ?
<demahum> lyze: I am sorry because I don't understand you...
<lyze> demahum, ok :) so you have two unallocated spaces.
<redrabies> imbezol: yeah
<imbezol> redrabies: in the xterm you already have open, try just typing "xterm" and maybe it will output why it crashes
<demahum> lyze: Yes. In GParted I am looking them at the moment...
<imbezol> redrabies: or try "su - user"
<imbezol> redrabies: /home/user does exist?
<redrabies> imbezol: ah that works
<redrabies> xterm works, but not ctrl+alt+t
<lyze> demahum, open up gparted with root permissions.  now right click on one unallocated partition -> new.
<redrabies> or starting from launcher
<lyze> demahum, try now to increase the new size to something higher than default set
<imbezol> redrabies: check that /home/user exists and is owned by user
<demahum> lyze: Not possible, I am just trying... I can make it only as big as it is right now... Both of them...
<redrabies> imbezol: pretty sure it is, but how can i check?
<imbezol> redrabies: ls -ld /home/user
<lyze> demahum, in some forums they answered that you need to run a live cd to move them in gparted
<redrabies> drwx------ user user /home/user, so yeah im guessing
<redrabies> imbezol: ^
<lyze> demahum, and then you can right click on int and then resize move
<lyze> demahum, http://askubuntu.com/questions/269045/how-to-merge-an-unallocated-partition-with-an-extended-partition
<demahum> lyze: That could be possible. I found such things as well...
<imbezol> redrabies: try logging out of the gui and back in
<imbezol> redrabies: see if ctrl-alt-t works after
<demahum> lyze: I was looking at the same thing. :)
<imbezol> redrabies: assuming you can see that the shell is now properly set to /bin/bash
<lyze> demahum, ^.^
<imbezol> redrabies: using "grep user /etc/passwd"
<demahum> lyze: I just wondered if it could be done without LiveCD...
<demahum> lyze: Thanks a lot...
<demahum>  :)
<lyze> demahum, yeah no problem :)
<firecat> jond
<demahum> lyze: I removed my swap... Is it big problem? :D
<LinStatSDR> Yeah
<LinStatSDR> Just don't run out of ram...
<lyze> demahum, nope. at least till you run out of ram
<LinStatSDR> How much RAM you got demahum
<demahum> LinStatSDR: I won't... Then I can add new one and assign it to this installation of Ubuntu?
<demahum> LinStatSDR: 4 GB?
<LinStatSDR> demahum: how much are you using now? what does htop say
<mateusz_> hello. I have a problem with cpu scalling. Most of the time cpu frequency is on 800MzH regardles load. Sometime jumps to max which is 1,866 MzH for a few sec/min but it hapends regardless load. Would you help me to solve that?
<demahum> LinStatSDR: 920 mb :D
<LinStatSDR> Just don't do anything intensive lol
<redrabies> imbezol: ok so tty now works, but terminal isn't. should i just reboot?
<demahum> LinStatSDR: I won't. I am careful. But I can create new swap and assign it to this installation of Ubuntu?
<ioria> mateusz_, try the command top and check if there is something weird
<LinStatSDR> demahum: Sounds like a plan
<imbezol> redrabies: did you log out and back in?
<imbezol> redrabies: of unity?
<demahum> LinStatSDR: Yes. I will be careful until then. :D
<redrabies> imbezol: ah no. brb
<demahum> LinStatSDR: Just curious, what could happen if I get out of ram?
<LinStatSDR> demahum: With no swap available, kernel panic
<hillary> lyze, It has  same issue with main server . I let the  system choose the best server and it chose "http://ftp.sun.ac.za "
<lyze> hillary, and witht he best server it also doesn't work?
<user> imbezol: awesome, working again. really appreciate the help man
<imbezol> user: no problem
<hillary> lyze, It is now working very nice http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375172/
<lyze> hillary, nice :D
<imbezol> user: for future testing you could create a new "testuser" and try things on it
<imbezol> user: that way you're not messing up your main admin user
<hillary> lyze Thank you so much. Lesson learned!!
<lyze> hillary, :D
<lyze> hillary, me to ;D
<mateusz_> ioria, i even reinstalled system and it's the same, can i maybe turn it off completly ?
<ioria> mateusz_, turn off ... what ?
<mateusz_> ioria,  cpu scalling
<mateusz_> ioria, let it working all the time at the highest frequency
<ioria> mateusz_, try cpufrequtils
<mateusz_> ioria, I use program to change frequency but after increasing it back to 800 although cpu is in 100% load
<ioria> mateusz_, do you have ondemand cpu able ?
<mateusz_> ioria, yes, i changed it to performance and on max speed but it doesn't help
<ioria> mateusz_, you can try to disableit
<odeland> Hi, I'm running ubuntu precise server, and after running a "groupdel", I lost my sudoer privs
<mateusz_> ioria, no, i don't know how to disable it, only disabled is in BIOS but that doesn't change anything
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3924/disable-ondemand-cpu-scaling-daemon
<hobakill> hi all. anyone know how to unlock the Gnome2 Key Storage Certificate lock in "Passwords and Keys?"...i've tried all the different passwords i have but nothing is doing the trick.
<demahum> I am just now in LiveCD and trying to connect two unallocated spaces... However, when I try to move my Ubuntu partition, I get warning message that I risk loosing boot option on existing installation. Is this likely to happen_
<demahum> ?
<blackroot> is /boot an own partition?
<demahum> blackroot: I would like to answer you, but I don't know... Explain a bit?
<pixelkats> my ubuntu 14.04 randomly freezes, and sometimes stays frozen, but sounds will still be playing
<pixelkats> any known x bugs?
<omgitsmit> pixelkats: any x errors?
<k1l> pixelkats: intel video card?
<pixelkats> dont know how to check
<omgitsmit> heya k11 :)
<pixelkats> yes intel
<demahum> blackroot: No... It's not. I think.... :D
<k1l> pixelkats: does it come back after some time?
<blackroot> demahum: you have unallocated space, right? and you have what other partitions?
<pixelkats> usually, yes
<Bashing-om> demahum: A screen shot of GParted would be helpful right about now .
<demahum> blackroot: I have two Windows partitions, one Ubuntu and two unallocated, one before and one after Ubuntu installation...
<blackroot> demahum: okey, and what do you mean by moving excisting installation?
<pixelkats> it happens most frequently when im playing a video on youtube, firefox
<demahum> blackroot: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-02-23_18_24_37-bWdwO8K7.png
<blackroot> pixelkats: have you tried newer drivers?
<k1l> pixelkats: well, i got the same on 14.04 etc. but you could file a bug against the linux-image package
<pixelkats> ok
<demahum> blackroot: I want to merge these two unallocated spaces... The one way is to move the Ubuntu partiton between them? How else could I do it?
<k1l> on 14.04 and 14.10 that is. and i was told its fixed in a newer kernel upstream
<pixelkats> i dont think ive updated drivers
<pixelkats> ok cool
<zburns> Running Ubuntu 14.04LTS - is the /backup directory used for some particular purpose, or can I use it freely?
<blackroot> demahum: if you move the ubuntu partition, that will break grub afaik. however, i don't see why you have 2 different unallocated on the same drive
<demahum> blackroot: I removed swap... I just want to merge them... How to_
<k1l> pixelkats: does "dmesg" tell you something about a an issue? maybe its this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1384342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384342 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel messages intel_crtc_wait_for_pending_flips correlate to compiz hang" [High,Triaged]
<demahum> blackroot: ?
<pixelkats> yeah gpu hangs on etc.
<pixelkats> from demsg
<blackroot> demahum: it's not possible to "delete" one of th unallocated partitions? don't think i've seen it like that before. unallocated space should be just 1, not 2
<pixelkats> looks like i have a different bug than the one you linked kll, though mine is also on lenovo
<demahum> blackroot: Will I be able to get grup fine after I move partion (Ubuntu)_
<blackroot> Bashing-om: look at the pic he posted
<demahum> ?
<lyze> demahum, i guess thats because one is logical and the other one is the other thingy i currently dont remember
<blackroot> primary
<blackroot> or swap
<lyze> primary yeah
<blackroot> why did you delete swap demahum?
<blackroot> shrinking it?
<Bashing-om> blackroot: demahum :: look at the screenshot.
<demahum> blackroot: I will get back swap... I just need to merge them now...
<pixelkats> k1l, should i pastebin demsg?
<night_girl> hello, may I ask for some help. I have an old version of ubuntu (10.10) and I need to upgrade my gcc compiler, when I do it says: g++ is already the newest version, although my g++ is 4.4.5
<lotuspsychje> !10.10 | night_girl
<ubottu> night_girl: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<blackroot> demahum: try to drag them together
<blackroot> or try to delete the one that was swap
<lotuspsychje> night_girl: its reccomended to install a version of the topic
<night_girl> yes i know its an old version, but unfortunately i have an assignment to do and have no time to update it now :(
<k1l> pixelkats: if it is what i think then just report the bug or mark yourself as affected on that one i posted. the only solution so far is to try a vivid mainline kernel
<blackroot> demahum: or you could try to make a new partition out of the one that used to be dwap, set it primary and ext4
<blackroot> then delete it
<blackroot> see what happens
<lotuspsychje> night_girl: we cant support eol versions sorry, its a security risk for you too
<lyze> is there a way everytime a terminal opens up that it displays a textmessage (just one time not everytime i enter a new command)?
<demahum> blackroot: I already did it. Now I only have three primary partitions, two for Windows and one for Ubuntu. I just want to merge two unallocated spaces...
<night_girl> i know, I am just saying, is there some way of using a newer g++ now?
<blackroot> demahum: you misunderstood what i meant
<night_girl> may be theres some hack...
<blackroot> demahum: the partition that used to be swap, that you deleted which is now the second unallocated space; try to make a new partition of it, make it primary and ext4, then delete it
<blackroot> see if the unallocated space merges
<demahum> Ok guys. Thanks for help. :)
<pixelkats> kil, thanks
<blackroot> demahum: did it work?
<Bashing-om> demahum: One works with contigious spaces. So what ya got to do is 'move" sda3 to the left into that unallocated spac, then shrink sda3 such that the unallocated space is all at the end of the drive combined.
<demahum> blackroot: I have to go afk right now... I will try it after some time...
<lotuspsychje> !info g++ trusty | night_girl install 14.04 and youl be good
<ubottu> night_girl install 14.04 and youl be good: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<night_girl> but lotus i dont have time to install a new ubuntu now
<night_girl> i have to finish an assignment for tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> night_girl: sorry girl, we cant support dead versions
<teward> night_girl: EOL versions aren't supported here - that's the problem.
<night_girl> yes thats okay
<night_girl> so tell me theres no hack to install a newer gcc in an old ubuntu?
<teward> night_girl: there's ways to do it but NOT with EOL releases
<ioria> night_girl, a live CD ?
<night_girl> to be honest i just need to support static minstd_rand generator(42u);
<teward> night_girl: and 10.10 is ***old***
<night_girl> which gcc will allow me to support this feature of g++ 11?
<omgitsmit> 10.10 will never die!
<teward> night_girl: we can't do more than that, though - 10.10 is way past EOL and not supported here.
<teward> night_girl: can I PM you?
<night_girl> of course
<night_girl> teward
<teward> (so as not to pollute this channel)
<demahum> Bashing-om: I got it now!!!! :D
<demahum> Thanks a lot again. :)
<night_girl> may be i can install some g++ that can support c++11 in my old ubuntu?
<night_girl> i dont need the latest g++
<lotuspsychje> night_girl: please, stop askinging support for 10.10
<teward> night_girl: stop asking for support - see my PM
<ioria> night_girl, you just need to generate random number... try another function
<lotuspsychje> night_girl: get a 14.04 livecd running and continue your urgent work there
<zburns> Running Ubuntu 14.04LTS - is the /backup directory used for some particular purpose, or can I use it freely?  (Just want to make sure whatever I throw in there won't be touched/deleted/etc.)
<lotuspsychje> zburns: did you make a backup?
<zburns> lotuspsychje: Nope - but I'm going to - by putting some stuff in /backup then moving it offline.  (Just curious - because that directory not listed in FHS standard)
<lotuspsychje> !backup | zburns
<ubottu> zburns: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zburns> lotuspsychje: I know that - I just want to make sure "/backup" is not placed there by Ubuntu install for some other reason.
<lotuspsychje> zburns: i never seen a /backup folder myself, cant tell
<lotuspsychje> zburns: cant you keep a backup an another media?
<zburns> lotuspsychje: Thanks - interesting - checked another 14.04LTS installation and it's not there.  I must have done it!  Doh!
<zburns> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> zburns: no sweat
<dingus1> I am running 14.04 and I use systemback
<dingus1> it works well
<supermon1> close
<zburns> dingus1: Is that GUI only or can I run in a console?
<dingus1> I also use the menu option "startup disk creator" to put my systemback file on a bootable usb stick.
<shahid_> im using  ubuntu 14.04.2 and wifi icon is missing
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: wich wifi chipset?
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: sudo lshw -C network
<RubenR> hi
<shahid_> lotuspsychje,  still
<shahid_> lotuspsychje, same issue..
<RubenR> Maybe someone can help: I added ondrej/php5 ppa, ran "apt-get update" but I'm unable to install PHP 5.6, I cann see apt-get update fetching packages from the ppa, but nothing else, any idea?
<teward> RubenR: apt-cache policy php5
<teward> RubenR: pastebin the output
<genii> RubenR: apt-get update just grabs latest list of whats available.
<teward> RubenR: also, sudo apt-get update does what genii said
<lotuspsychje> shahid_: whats the brand of your wifi chipset?
<teward> RubenR: `sudo apt-get upgrade` may be what you're looking for, but `apt-cache policy php5` should show what's a candidate for installation
<ioria> shahid_ it's just the icon or wifi it's not working ?
<sky_net> hi all
<lotuspsychje> sky_net: welcome
<sky_net> i need help
<sky_net> ty bro
<lotuspsychje> sky_net: ask your issue
<shahid_> ioria, wifi is working perfectly but the icon form the unity is missing
<sky_net> i use kali linux dembian source
<lotuspsychje> !kali | sky_net
<ubottu> sky_net: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sky_net> i need helo for snifing cable modem mac
<ioria> shahid_ ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<lotuspsychje> sky_net: see the kali channel mate
<sky_net> i wil try i am complity nob
<sky_net> Ikali
<sky_net> !kali
<lotuspsychje> sky_net: you should sniff some manuals first then :p
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sky_net> i will try
<lotuspsychje> sky_net: type /join #kali-linux
<RubenR> https://paste.ee/p/NGrUJ
<sky_net> oh ok i trying to get kali chet
<dingus1> is there a support channel for lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | dingus1
<ubottu> dingus1: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k1l> dingus1: ask here or in #lubuntu
<sky_net> thx bro
<sky_net> i find
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<sky_net> have nice day
<dingus1> ty, all
<RubenR> as far as I see, apt-cache does not "know" anything about the ppa package
<teward> RubenR: which ubuntu are you on?  Lucid?
<RubenR> yes, right
<leagris> Hello
<teward> RubenR: okay, you said it was this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5-5.6
<teward> (that one's the 5.6 PPA)
<RubenR> this is the one I'm trying to use
<teward> RubenR: AFAICT, ondrej's PPAs do not build for Lucid
<teward> RubenR: therefore you can't use those PPAs to get PHP there
<teward> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<RubenR> okay...but I got it working with PHP 5.4 from this PPA
<teward> RubenR: Lucid EOLs soon anyways, if I'm not mistaken
<leagris> I have multiple bad issues with 14.10. Unable to mount usb drives (operation not permitted), Network interface loosing routes randomly. How should I fix all this?
<shahid_> ioria, shahid@shahid-Inspiron-3521:~$ ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<shahid_> shahid    2057  1832  0 فروري23 ? 00:00:00 nm-applet
<shahid_> shahid   11142 11032  0 00:05 pts/21   00:00:00 grep --color=auto nm-applet
<shahid_> shahid@shahid-Inspiron-3521:~$
<teward> RubenR: if you mean this one: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5-oldstable  <-- this has Lucid builds
<teward> RubenR: but the php5-5.6 PPA does NOT have Lucid builds
<RubenR> okay...
<RubenR> I understand
<teward> RubenR: so none of those PPAs can help you get those versions on Lucid
<RubenR> thank you very much for your help, you saved me a lot of time!
<teward> RubenR: also consider:
<teward> RubenR: Lucid server EOLs in April
<ioria> shahid_ check if indicator-applet and indicator-network are installed
<teward> RubenR: you should be looking at upgrading to 12.04 sooner rather than later
<RubenR> IT's just a quick and dirty test-system
<akurilin> random bash question: if I run `FOO=bar echo $FOO`, shouldn't that work as I think it should?
<teward> RubenR: still important to stay ahead of End Of Life dates
<akurilin> it reports an unset var
<RubenR> so, if tehere is no PHP 5.6 from the PPA, I will migrate to 14.04
<akurilin> I'm guessing variable substitution occurs before that env var is set?
<deadeye_cf> Hello guys. How do I get Software Center on Debian?
<teward> deadeye_cf: that's not an Ubuntu question?
<dr3lo> русские есть ?
<teward> !ru | dr3lo
<ubottu> dr3lo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RubenR> anyway, I appreciate your help. Thank you!
<deadeye_cf> teward, erm... Software Center is an Ubuntu package, isn't it?
<teward> deadeye_cf: if I'm not mistaken, no.
<teward> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/gnome/software-center  <--
<teward> deadeye_cf: perhaps that's what you need?
<deadeye_cf> teward, =( OK.
<leagris> How do I fix "unable to perform action" while mounting USB drive?
<BluesKaj> deadeye_, ask in #debian
<deadeye_cf> leagris, mount by root?
<teward> deadeye_cf: you should probably ask in #debian on OFTC though
<deadeye_cf> teward, ok, thanks.
<leagris> deadeye_cf, mount by user, in desktop
<leagris> I know I can use root and terminal to do this, but it has become broken one day for not clear reason
<sky_net> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<leagris> Also, despite setting static parameters for my Eth0 in etc/network/interfaces, I keep loosing routes for not reason
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  I'm netbooting a Ubuntu installer, via LAN on a machine with LAN and WLAN.  After the installer has started up, there's no LAN interface, only WLAN.  If I type "ip addr" in BusyBox I only see wlan0 and lo.  Any idea how I can remedy this?
<omgitsmit> leagris: are you losing the tables upon reboot or just randomly while the system is in use?
<BluesKaj> leagris, do you still have network manager installed ?
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: check /etc/network/interfaces ?
<leagris> I have dual stack ipv6 + ipv4 static settings in interfaces for eth0. @omgitsami randomly while system running
<op-mow> Hello
<leagris> BluesKaj, yes
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, this is before any kind of OS is installed, this is just with the netboot.tar.gz image
<BluesKaj> leagris, then it's probly overwriting your interfaces file
<leagris> Still have network-manager installed
<leagris> BluesKaj, my interface file looks ok. I will post it for you to read
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: have you tried to bring up the lan manually via ifconfig?
<BluesKaj> leagris, usually if there are any non default entries in interfaces NM will take them out at reboot
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, not sure how to do that.  All I have is busybox
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: er this is before OS installed. nvm
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: yeah i have to remember we're in busybox lol
<Hyperbyte> :-)
<shahid_> ioria, i have run this command sudo apt-get install indicator-applet indicator-network
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, not sure how to detect/manually bring up network interfaces with BusyBox. :)
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: aye, im looking into that right now
<shahid_> ioria, and now the icon is back thnx:)
<ioria> shahid_ tafaddal :-)
<leagris> BluesKaj, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10376504/
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: i show that there is an ifconfig cmd within busybox (im not to familiar with BB)
<_DB> sup
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: do you know if the lan is like eth0 or something?
<_DB> how can I view the files inside of my HDD
<_DB> its mounted already
<omgitsmit> _DB: via terminal?
<_DB> it has 4 partitions but only 2 are showing up
<leagris> I accept router advertisements for DNS setup
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, not sure.  I guess so.
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: lol ok, lets try it then. ifconfig eth0 up
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: cant hurt hahaha
<_DB> what command would I use in the terminal to view the files and folders?
<_DB> I used fdisk and 2 of my partitions are missing for some reason
<omgitsmit> _DB: if you mounted via Nautlius, they would be under /media
<vlt> _DB: `fdisk -l` should list all partitions known to the kernel. Can you paste that somewhere?
<omgitsmit> _DB: you can check the partitions with sudo fdisk -l
<omgitsmit> +1 vlt
<BluesKaj> leagris,  then you have NM disabled ?
<leagris> I just removed it now
<_DB> yeah I checked with fdisk l already 2 of my partitions were missing and well I just mounted by clicking the icons
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, nah, it's not that easy. :-)
<Hyperbyte> As far as I could tell, BusyBox has netcfg and ip commands.  But they seem to work quite different from the standard Linux commands.
<omgitsmit> awe
<leagris> I will disable accept_ra and set it to 0 and switch to fixed resolve.conf
<BluesKaj> leagris, so you just setup the interfaces file with those new entries ?
<leagris> Yes
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: output of ifconfig alone?
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: these are wires connections we're talking about right?
<omgitsmit> wired*
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, yes, but busybox doesn't have ifconfig command
<BluesKaj> ok, I was wondering how you managed not to lose the edits you made in th einterfaces file, leagris
<shahid_> goodbye everyone
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: http://support.usr.com/support/9105/9105-files/cli_reference.html
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: im basing it off the only thing i have busybox on, an adsl modem we have
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: i guess no two are the same
<dingus1> hello, I am running Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS with the lightweight desktop. sometimes my fonts are messed up. any help?
<omgitsmit> dingus1: custom or default system fonts?
<Hyperbyte> omgitsmit, the Linux gods are not making it easy for me today. :-)
<dingus1> default system fonts. yes, I ask on #lubuntu
<leagris> Now please, I tryied all suggested woraround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1240336 I still can not mount partitions within nautilus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240336 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "After release upgrade, the user looses permissions for several basic actions in the system" [Critical,Triaged]
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: im seeing more examples of people using ifconfig in busybox
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: try /sbin/ifconfig
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: its gotta be there
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: dmesg | grep -i eth0
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: busybox also has dmesg and grep by default :) im learning a lot about this thing today hahaha
<Pikaplhu> Goede avond :-)
<omgitsmit> Welcome Pikaplhu
<lee_> 有人吗
<haakon_> Does anyone know if there's been any issues with a 32 bit kernel image packaged as a 64 bit one? Had some weird issues today with a fresh install..
<lee_> 有中国人吗
<rww> lee_: English here, please.
<DJones> !cn | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ioria> lee_ : yep... no german here
<lee_> ok
<jayjo> How do I use a cron job to mimic a daemon? Can I set the timing to 0 minutes so it relaunches immediately after the script terminates?
<lee_> https://i.imgur.com/8UuUvqT.jpg
<omgitsmit> Hyperbyte: sorry i was having issues with my irssi window layout
<omgitsmit> thats what i get for trying to get fancy i guess
<omgitsmit> "If it ain't broke, don't try and get fancy"
<compdoc> thanks, mit
<omgitsmit> anytime <3
<sky_net> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jayjo> Is it even possible to have cron scheduled for less than a minute, or is that ever recommended?
<ThePendulum> Nautilus seems to have crashed completely after an SSH time-out. Is there a way to kill this connection or whatever is keeping it from starting again? Gedit as well topped over.
<jayjo> My goal is to run a script, and if I end my connection with the machine it will still run. A daemon was my first thought, but if the script stops running it will not restart.
<omgitsmit> jayjo: minimum cron is minutes, you can create a script that will run in seconds
<omgitsmit> jayjo: while true ; do ./your-script & ; sleep 5; done
<TBJR> I installed qt creator on ubuntu 14.04 but lacking permission, it can't create files or directories.  Solution anyone?
<omgitsmit> TBJR: like "Cannot overwrite file"?
<TBJR> omgitsmit: no, cannot create directories or files at all.
<TBJR> I had this problem before with another application but I can't remember the solution
<omgitsmit> TBJR: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.config/QtProject/
<omgitsmit> TBJR: your user is not the owner of the files for some reason
<omgitsmit> TBJR: did you install via Software Centre?
<TBJR> omgitsmit: no I didn't
<omgitsmit> TBJR: then yeah, you need to modify ownership :)
<TBJR> omgitsmit: wow, thanks :)
<omgitsmit> TBJR: good to see some more QT devs out there <3
 * omgitsmit afk
<Fernandooo> hello
<wlodpolm> hi
<Fernandooo> how do i install elementary os theme on ubuntu i cant find anything
<_DB> uhh fml
<_DB> my HDD was dead had to format everything
<_DB> lost all my nudes / photos and memories and game files for the last 6 months
<fortuneHuntr> i used do-release-upgrade to upgrade, but this didn't seem to upgrade my kernel
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<ThePendulum> I have an sftp connection to a VPS that remains stable in the console, yet for some reason both gedit and nautilus completely break over it after a while. Any ideas what to look for?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: you upgraded from 12.04?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, do i need to use do-release-upgrade -d?
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: stop
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, yes
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: what gives "uname -a"?
<kokut> hello i'm getting TypeError: function_name(...) is undefined in firefox, what does this mean? there is an arrow pointing to the beginning of function_name, the function is defined just on top of this
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kokut> lol wrong channel
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: that is a 13.10 kernel. are you sure you got "linux-image-generic" installed?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i did, then i reverted back to a state where I didn't (this is a VM) - do I need to?
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: well, if you want that 3.11 kernel then where is the issue?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i want the newest kernel
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in a pastebin please
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, http://pastebin.com/KQJKJmZE
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: that is all? o_O
<fortuneHuntr> yes
<k1l> i doubt
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i entered the command exactly as you requested adn double-checked
<k1l> i bet you sorted for "ii"
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, no i did *exactly* as you requested
<k1l> so that is a special setup?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, no - it was a VM that i got lazy updating - so i was instructed to do a do-release-upgrade and now here we are
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, (it's xubuntu, but i don't know if that matters)
<k1l> what vm technic is used?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, vmware
<pqangel> Hello :)
<pqangel> I was trying to install memcached and libevent but I messed up... anyone cares to help?
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: well, that command should show a lot more kernel packages
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: what shows "apt-cache policy linux-image"?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, http://pastebin.com/rxNSXpK3
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bobbobbins> hey, I have an issue where I can connect to ip addresses but not domain names, any idea what causes that?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, http://pastebin.com/wY9gqQPZ
<pqangel> Hi bobbobins, not an expert bu i would check my DNS server
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: oh
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: your sources.list points to 14.10 already
<k1l> that is bad news if you want to run 14.04
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, why so?
<k1l> i dont know why that is set to utopic.
<k1l> but that install media was 13.10. so you cant have been 12.04 on that machine anyways.
<k1l> so i wonder what that messy system is at all
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i have a snapshot before the do-release-upgrade if that helps
<k1l> does "lsb_release -d" still say 14.04?
<fortuneHuntr> 14.04.2
<k1l> ok. so you want to stay at 14.04?
<fortuneHuntr> no
<fortuneHuntr> i'd like to update to current
<k1l> yo you changes that to utopic by hand?
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, no, the only command i've issued is do-release-upgrade
<k1l> so is the upgrade runnin meanwhile?
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: i wonder why your system doesnt find the kernel package, says it is 14.04 but the sources point to 14.10
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, no, it finished - i was updating other software that required linux-headers and that's when i noticed a disconnect between the kernel of linux-headers-generic and the result of uname -r
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, do-release-upgrade -d?
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: in short: that doesnt make any sense. but to get a way out of that mess is to know what went wrong
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: stop!
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: never ever think of that command again if you dont want to go to the developers alpha builds
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, not typing anything - and i have two snapshots - one before do-release-upgrade and one after
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: ok, so first exchange all "utopic" with "trusty" in that /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i apologize, but i think i was providing you incorrect information
<k1l> when that is done run a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-uprade" to get the latest packages from 14.04.
<Pici> except try to spell upgrade properly ;)
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i did start do-release-upgrade -d before I ctrl-c'd it - i saw this as a suggested solution for my problem before i came here
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, i am on trusty, but my kernel is 3.11
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: your system is a mess. see my last advices to get that to a proper state again
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, my sources.list is correct (no utopic, all trusty) and the rest of what i sent you is valid
<_eddy> if you enable something in site-available how do you move overwrite the one in site-enabled?
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Pici> _eddy: sudo a2ensite sitename
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, correct, but that's not grabbing the new kernel
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: let it run
<_eddy> Pici: will sitename be the file?
<Pici> _eddy: yep
<pqangel> I installed memcached but service script is missing from init.d
<fortuneHuntr> k1l,  it's done - no new kernel
<pqangel> does anyone has the script?
<_eddy> Pici:
<_eddy> sudo: a2ensite: command not found
<corkey> Good evening everyone
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: its not grabbing anything because that system is a mess. when that command is done we go further
<fortuneHuntr> it's done
<_eddy> am using ubuntu with nginx
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: now again: "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic"
<Pici> _eddy: oh... I assumed you were using apache.  I do not believe  there is a command for nginx to do that, just make a symlink to the file from sites-enabled
<_eddy> Pici: nginx
<_eddy> not apache
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, http://pastebin.com/dnksC1C0
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, http://pastebin.com/dnkcS1C0
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<jhutchins> pqangel: Isn't that in systemd now?
<jhutchins> _eddy: If a2ensite were available, it would create links under /etc/apache.  a2 being apache 2.
<sonnenburg> TheDuty
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, ok, now what?
<pqangel> jhutchins: not sure... kinda new to this whole thing :S
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, http://pastebin.com/eRFukZic
<pqangel> jhutchins: i was following a guide to install memcached from source then i realized that i could install it with apt-get so i did make uninstall and rm memcached from init.d
<pqangel> jhutchins: now it doesn't matter if i try to remove and install apt-get the init.d script is not created
<jhutchins> pqangel: Check for likely files in /usr/lib/systemd/system/ and /etc/systemd/system/ - if so, use systemctl start/stop/restart <unit>
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: i dont know why it doesnt list you all packages but only the installed ones. but after a reboot that should be on kernel 3.13 now
<jhutchins> !confmiss
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, thanks!
<jhutchins> pqangel: You have to especially tell the packaging system to reinstall config files because when they are gone, it is assumed that you want them to stay deleted.  "aptitude -o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' reinstall
<jhutchins>              $packagename" will restore them (man dpkg for details).
<fortuneHuntr> k1l, that did it!  thank you!!!
<jhutchins> pqangel: I don't know if that applies in this case, but again, check for systemd startup files instead.
<_eddy> jhutchins: i got it now thanks
<k1l> fortuneHuntr: from now on be carefull with upgrade commands and the developer switches
<pqangel> jhutchkins: systemd is empty but i will try with dpkg
<jhutchins> _eddy: Share
<pqangel> jhutchkins: couldn't make it with dpkg, apt-get purge memcached did it though
<pqangel> jhutchkins: then i did apt-get install memcached and now it's working :)
<pqangel> jhutchkins: thank you very much for your guidance I've been looking for an answer for an hour
<garrie> Herro.
<bePolite> Hello
<bePolite> Which command runs the mouse process on ubuntu
<jhutchins> pqangel: Glad you found something that worked!
<jhutchins> pqangel: memcached is pretty cool.  Took my pages from ~6sec ton <.3
<jhutchins> bePolite: In the GUI it's part of the X system.  For console it's GPM.
<pqangel> jhutchkins: wow! that's something! I have a wordpress installation and I'm trying to use it with w3 total cache
<bePolite> jhutchins: So can I kill it by killing gpm
<bePolite> ?
<jhutchins> bePolite: Only in the consoles, not in the GUI.
<New_User_Mint> Dear All
<New_User_Mint> i am running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS server edition
<thomedy> i have a question that makes me wonder if i understand the system well enough(my immediate assumption is tha ti missunderstand the system)
<New_User_Mint> i am trying to install Cloudera Hadoop
<thomedy> but if every thing is a file or a node(file)
<New_User_Mint> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cloudera.list (URI parse)
<New_User_Mint> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<New_User_Mint> this is the error i am getting
<thomedy> can i add a permissions group to user/group/world
<thomedy> that would jsut be files
<New_User_Mint> any help is greatly appreciated
<thomedy> or a  subgroup more likely
<k1l> New_User_Mint: well, that PPA list is bad.
<thomedy> heres the thing
<thomedy> everyting is a file
<New_User_Mint> oh
<New_User_Mint> how to fix that please k1l
<thomedy> but i want to know that i can make it so that if a user runs a file that i didnt expect it cant write to another file
<thomedy> that sounds like something that already exists
<thomedy> or maybe if i could just put something in one area and not let that specific directory have permissions
<thomedy> would that be  a group
<k1l> New_User_Mint: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cloudera.list     << into a pastebin and url here please
<New_User_Mint> # Packages for Cloudera's Distribution for Hadoop, Version 5, on Ubuntu 14.04 amd64
<New_User_Mint> deb [arch=amd64] ${baseUrl}/${category}/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh trusty-cdh5 contrib
<New_User_Mint> deb-src ${baseUrl}/${category}/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh trusty-cdh5 contrib
<k1l> New_User_Mint: how did you install that?
<jhutchins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xxxxx> how can I jail a user so his /home/username looks like / for him?
<New_User_Mint> http://www.cloudera.com/content/cloudera/en/documentation/core/latest/topics/cdh_ig_cdh5_install.html
<New_User_Mint> thro the site documentation
<New_User_Mint> just my user name is Linux Mint
<New_User_Mint> actually i am having trouble in Ubuntu
<k1l> New_User_Mint: again: how did you install that 3rd party repo? the site lists several ways
<Open_Source_OS_n> wget
<Open_Source_newb> Ubuntu Trusty	
<Open_Source_newb> $ sudo wget 'http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh/cloudera.list' \
<Open_Source_newb>     -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cloudera.list
<toprak> hi
<Open_Source_newb> i used that
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: yes, that is broken
<toprak> _
<Open_Source_newb> ah!
<Open_Source_newb> K1l how to install it please ?
<k1l> use that text  http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/cdh/cloudera.list from that and afterwards exchange lucid with trusty
<Open_Source_newb> i dont find any other documentation
<Open_Source_newb> # Packages for Cloudera's Distribution for Hadoop, Version 5, on Ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<Open_Source_newb> deb http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/cdh lucid-cdh5 contrib
<Open_Source_newb> deb-src http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/cdh lucid-cdh5 contrib
<Open_Source_newb> just find and replace lucid with trusty
<Open_Source_newb> ?
<Open_Source_newb> i mean find and replace trusty with lucid
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: use the text from the lucid stuff and exchange trusty for lucid. since the makers of your 3rd party program is not clever enough to make it work. better is you ask their support to fix their stuff
<_eddy> if a user is in a sudo group. can they create other database users?
<Open_Source_newb> :) oh okie
<ianorlin> _eddy you can do more complicated things with sudo but by default they would be able to
<_eddy> ianorlin: am using 14.04 on digital ocean i ran this command
<_eddy> CREATE USER FirstUser@localhost;
<_eddy> it says 0 rows affected
<Open_Source_newb> K1l:
<Open_Source_newb> # Packages for Cloudera's Distribution for Hadoop, Version 5, on Ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<Open_Source_newb> deb http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh trusrty-cdh5 contrib
<Open_Source_newb> deb-src http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusrty/amd64/cdh trusrty-cdh5 contrib
<Open_Source_newb> is this right ?
<omgitsmit> _eddy: that is a mysql command
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: if that is inside that file in that sources.list.d file, yes
<omgitsmit> _eddy: this channel is for ubuntu support, not mysql nor digital ocean
<Open_Source_newb> (Y)
<_eddy> omgitsmit: first question you answered all day?
<omgitsmit> _eddy: not the least, why?
<_eddy> omgitsmit: I also see people that when a question is asked they dont answer but as soon as something is just abit off topic they just reply back a few seconds
<_eddy> make me wonder :)
<omgitsmit> _eddy: depends on who's around at the time
<omgitsmit> _eddy: but if i must...
<omgitsmit> _eddy: mysql -u root -p
<omgitsmit> _eddy: use mysql;
<omgitsmit> _eddy: grant all on *.* to FirstUser@'localhost' identified by 'choose-a-password';
<omgitsmit> _eddy: flush priviledges;
<omgitsmit> _eddy: next time, take it to mysql support channel.
<Open_Source_newb> K1l
<Open_Source_newb> did not work :(
<Open_Source_newb> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh/dists/trusrty-cdh5/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 54.230.49.137 80]
<Open_Source_newb> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh/dists/trusrty-cdh5/contrib/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 54.230.49.137 80]
<Open_Source_newb> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusrty/amd64/cdh/dists/trusrty-cdh5/contrib/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 54.230.49.137 80]
<Open_Source_newb> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<k1l> !paste | Open_Source_newb
<ubottu> Open_Source_newb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> Open_Source_newb: you have a typo: you used trusrty, but it would have been trusty
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: typo, its "trusty" not "trusrty"
<Open_Source_newb> ah!
<Open_Source_newb> thanks, will change it now and sorry about the messages
 * omgitsmit orders Open_Source_newb another cup of coffee
<Open_Source_newb> was now aware of the paste.ubuntu
 * genii fires up the coffeepot
<star314> Is there a way to eject and reconnect a device connected to /dev/ttyUSB0 by means of a console command?
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: no worries, first time for everything. Repeat offenders, however...
<ThePendulum> Does anyone have any idea how to recover nautilus after it's no longer crashing after an SSH what-I-assume-to-be time-out without rebooting entirely?
<omgitsmit> ThePendulum: kill it?
<ThePendulum> it doesn't seem to be alive, it just doesn't start anymore
<ThePendulum> which makes me wonder what underlying process is troubling it
<omgitsmit> ThePendulum: any errors when launching it manually?
<ThePendulum> ah, I got something out of it by killing SSH
<ThePendulum> then trying to reconnect I get  The name :1.159 was not provided by any .service files
<omgitsmit> ThePendulum: you should restart ssh, not just kill it
<ThePendulum> it is restarted
<ThePendulum> ah, nautilus seems to have caught on
<omgitsmit> :)
<omgitsmit> "Get with the program Nautilus!"
<ThePendulum> c'mon chap, hurry up
<omgitsmit> literally, and figurtively
<ThePendulum> now I hope it doesn't happen again, because it really kills the dev flow
<omgitsmit> no kidding
<ThePendulum> not sure what is causing it to begin with, the console SSH stays alive and so did via UI SSH connections to my other server
<omgitsmit> ThePendulum: maybe poor connection/loss connection?
<omgitsmit> ThePendulum: i use byobu or mush for those types of connections
<omgitsmit> mosh*
<Open_Source_newb> K1l
<Open_Source_newb> i posted the error msg in paste.ubuntu
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: the link might be useful
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: we need the link here
<Open_Source_newb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10378041/
<k1l> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 327574EE02A818DD
<k1l> then sudo apt-get update
<omgitsmit> k1l: Open_Source_newb: i would also like to note that there is no i386 package
<omgitsmit> k1l: Open_Source_newb: so you will continue to get that 404
<Open_Source_newb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10378080/
<Open_Source_newb> oh so is it installed ?
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: i don't think so
<Open_Source_newb> :(
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: are you trying to grab the 64bit package or the 32bit?
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: seriously, talk to them. tell them to get their stuff sorted
<Open_Source_newb> sure , i have a class tomo
<Open_Source_newb> so i thought i could install it before i go
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: or are you on a 32bit system?
<Open_Source_newb> would be great if you could help
<nrml1> where does xorg.conf live in an out-of-the-box ubuntu 14.04 install?
<Open_Source_newb> i think its 64
<k1l> uname -a ?
<blackroot> nrml1: find / -name xorg.conf
<k1l> nrml1: itd not needed nowadays
<omgitsmit> nrml1: /etc/X11 typically
<Open_Source_newb> Linux FSCHADOOP-02 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> *its
<nrml1> k1l, its not?
<k1l> nrml1: nope. if everything goes right its automatic setting up
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: correct the sources.list line to http://archive.cloudera.com/cdh5/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/cdh/dists/trusty-cdh5/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages
<nrml1> trying to configure a monitor, but I cant rotate it. I assume it needs Option    "RandRRotation" "True"
<nrml1> there's no option in the gui
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: you are currently trying to pull down "binary-i386" packages which dont exist on that archive
<Open_Source_newb> <omgitsmit> : first line or second line ?
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: after correcting the line, apt-get update and paste any errors you get
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: both
<Open_Source_newb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10378184/
<Open_Source_newb> same error msg which came before
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: you changed the entire deb-src line, when all you had to change was the binary-i386 portion
<Open_Source_newb> oh like that
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: if you acually open up that URL, you will see there is no such "binary-i386" folder
<qti> hola
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: thats where your path breaks
<omgitsmit> afk phone
<k1l> Open_Source_newb: apt-get update needed after you change that stuff
<Open_Source_newb> sorry , not able to see i-386 in the command
<Open_Source_newb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10378275/
<Open_Source_newb> requesting your review please
<Open_Source_newb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10378331/
<Open_Source_newb> K1l , <omgitsmit>
<Open_Source_newb> pFa for the error messages
<k1l> yes that is wrong
<Open_Source_newb> k1l , i am not sure of the modification
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: you have spaces in your deb-src line
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: instead of slashes
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: you should be able to copy/paste the URL into your browser and it should not 404
<k1l> imho the repo is just broken.
<omgitsmit> i can see the package list he's trying to grab
<omgitsmit> he just doesnt' have the correct path
<omgitsmit> they*
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: k1l was right (as usual) even when i added it on my machine to test, i still got the error Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cloudera.list
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: looks like they need to fix that list
<Open_Source_newb> oh so
<Open_Source_newb> there is no work around for this ?
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: you wont be able to use their repo to install that software
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: you may be able to use another repo (official?) to install the software
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: but it will probably be much different or at least configured differently than the custom repo you're attempting to install
<Open_Source_newb> oh okie
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: i would bring this up with who ever is running that repo for your classroom though
<Open_Source_newb> sure, i will tell my instructor that i am unable to install it
<Open_Source_newb> for the reason we discussed
<omgitsmit> good luck :)
<Open_Source_newb> :) thanks a lot K1l and <omgitsmit>
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: maybe when you're finished with the class you will come back here as Open_Source_pro :)
<Open_Source_newb> hope your words become true :)
<Open_Source_newb> (Y)
<omgitsmit> hehehe
<Open_Source_newb> is there a way to save this chat ?
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: its logged on the website
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Open_Source_newb> where please
<omgitsmit> Open_Source_newb: just make note of the time/date
<daemon_erebus> Using a 14.10 netinstall what would be the best way to setup a bare bones install with root, user and pretty much everything else needed to then get to the log in screen?
<bekks> daemon_erebus: a preseed or kickstart installation.
<daemon_erebus> bekks, nope. boot the netinstall iso (from usb), fill out the basic user/pwd information, format the drive, it grabs specific bits of software. you are then presented with the type of install kubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, server, etc. I pretty much want a basic set up so I can throw openbox on it without bloat of other apps, etc.
<daemon_erebus> bekks, on the Debian side it's like standard utilities nothing more
<omgitsmit> daemon_erebus: ubuntu in itself, is bloat hahahaha
 * omgitsmit ducks
<g0uZ> just try to update from 12.04.5 server lts to 14.04.1 lts but :
<g0uZ> do-release-upgrade
<g0uZ> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<g0uZ> No new release found
<g0uZ> wth ?
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: sources.list?
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: also, please pastbin instead of spamming.
<daemon_erebus> this screen is what I'm describing on ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/694M7XX.png & this screen on debian: http://i.imgur.com/4oyCl1V.png
<g0uZ> omgitsmit: you want the content ?
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: also are you running that as root or at the least under sudo?
<daemon_erebus> well I'd do vanilla debian but jessie isn't ready and well wheezy is a bit outdated for me.
<T3> Hey guys, is there any way to tell apt-get to ignore a certain dependency package?
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: yeah that'd be great
<T3> I've found some answers on Google, but they are misleading
<omgitsmit> T3: you can try -f to force the installation ignoring anythign else
<omgitsmit> T3: obviously not recommended, but may work
<g0uZ> omgitsmit: http://pastebin.com/kzJRVrDB
<T3> omgitsmit: my point is that I want to install zabbix package, and it says mysql-server is a dep. But I already have percona, and would like to keep it this way.
<g0uZ> just a normal 12.04.5 server, uptodate, no fancy things
<egregius> how i use ubuntu to see the pictures and videos
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: seems normal
<T3> egregius: use vlc package
<athan> Hi everyone, can someone help me manually boot an ubuntu system from grub2? I tried to dual boot, but ended up screwing up grub after a few `grub-configure` and `grub-update` commands
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: are you running that cmd as root or under sudo?
<T3> egregius: not sure I got your question..
<egregius> i need to look at the picture video of boys in bathroom
<g0uZ> omgitsmit: as root
<egregius> with ubuntu
<T3> wtf
<omgitsmit> T3: suspicous lol
<egregius> there is webcam in bathrrom
<egregius> is for art
<omgitsmit> .... i dont even
<T3> egregius: use windows for that
<omgitsmit> LOL
<omgitsmit> +1 T3
<g0uZ> omgitsmit: same result with a sudo as a normal user
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: any issues with apt-get updates?
<nattyrice> Could someone in here help me figure out why my Chrome is taking up 80% of my memory, even when I first open it.  I only have one table(google.com), and I have all my extensions disabled.
<nattyrice> one tab*
<nattyrice> open it?*
<tzanolo> hello. does some knows how to restart audio at ubuntu.? my laptop simply get mute. I always need to restar.
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: any errors on apt-get update?
<egregius> i no afford the windows 7
<egregius> i have to use buntu
<omgitsmit> egregius: is it an ip webcam?
 * omgitsmit puts on gloves
<egregius> yes
<omgitsmit> egregius: browse to the ip inside firefox
<T3> omgitsmit: lol
<g0uZ> [23/02/2015 23:28] <omgitsmit> g0uZ: any errors on apt-get update? // no
<cholby> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once
<egregius> that would be http
<g0uZ> naither on upgrade
<cholby> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<g0uZ> neither*
 * cholby slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<cholby> CHOLBY RULES
<cholby> OMGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD
<cholby> slap your pussies for FREEDOM everybody!!!
<cholby> NIGGER!
<omgitsmit> if i had one, gladly
<egregius> lol
<egregius> KIKE
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<omgitsmit> T3: awe it was a fake question
<g0uZ> omgitsmit: please stop, my VM is uptodate, as explained ^^
<omgitsmit> g0uZ: ok i'll stop.
<guest1435623> lubuntu user here: what is the best English dictionary I can get from apt-get?
<ikonia> best english dictionary ?
<guest1435623> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> standalone ? part of an app ? what do you want ?
<ikonia> just search for dictionary and you'll get the language options
<ikonia> (within the package manager)
<guest1435623> ikonia, standalone
<ofca> hi
<omgitsmit> ello ofca
<ofca> when I do a command with large output (for example: rvm --help), how do I view the output clearly; without having to manually scroll?
<omgitsmit> ofca: there are many methods, | less is my personal fav
<omgitsmit> ofca: rvm --help | less
<ikonia> pipe it to whatever you like, eg: more, less,
<omgitsmit> ofca: use arrows to scroll and Q to quit
<ofca> ah, the pipe! thank you
<omgitsmit> ikonia: i used the more command for years until i witnessed less used in the wild
<ikonia> so ?
<omgitsmit> ikonia: changed my life haha
<ikonia> ?
<sexSlave4Daddy> ...too much?  (CHOLBY RUUUULEZ NIGGER!!!!)
<nattyrice> http://postimg.org/image/hxkz7poir/  <- a screenshot of the google chrome task manager when i first open it
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: #ubuntu for google support? you're gunna have a bad time.
<nattyrice> i am on google as well
<nattyrice> but i thought maybe someone in #ubuntu would know how to track down more detailed information on a process's memory usage or something
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: i recall troubleshooting chrome usage by launching with --disable-extensions
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: i tracked down one of my apps (not extensions) that was causing it
<nattyrice> ok i'll try launch with --disable-extensions and disabling apps
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: --bwsi will launch in guest mode, essentials disabling everything (syncing, apps, extensions)
<nattyrice> though i went through already and disabled all extensions in the settings
<nattyrice> aah cool okay thanks
 * omgitsmit shrugs
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: shift-esc to access chromes built-in task manager
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: might give you a better idea of whats hogging up resources
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: if all else fails, just "reset browser" under settings tab to revert back to stock and have it resync your data back onto the computer
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: er "reset settings" under the ADVANCED settings tab
<nattyrice> omgitsmit, i already checked shift-esc and posted an image(http://postimg.org/image/hxkz7poir/ ).  the "browser" used 5gigs of memory
<nattyrice> i used --bwsi
<nattyrice> and it still took up 4.5 gigs
<avrdude> https://github.com/brouberol/Gstreamer-webcam-tool - when it says i need gst, pygst, gtk, and pygtk, can i just apt-get install gst, pygst etc?
<nattyrice> but i  now see a bunch of nvidia errors
<nattyrice> in the terminal
<athan> Guys I really need help :(
<omgitsmit> avrdude: no comma between packages
<nattyrice> so i now have something further to google, thanks
<athan> grub is stuck at the console
<omgitsmit> nattyrice: np
<avrdude> omgitsmit, but its really this easy to install things?
<avrdude> i dont understand..
<omgitsmit> avrdude: i.e. sudo apt-get install gst pygst gtk pygtk
<birdman007> would it be a bad idea to use 14.10 as a web server?
<athan> birdamn007: Not at all, imo
<omgitsmit> birdman007: i use mine as a web server
<athan> I'm gonna use it for production
<amancer1> Hey guys
<nattyrice> what is it saying athan? i recently had to troubleshoot grub
<avrdude> omgitsmit, E: Unable to locate package gst
<avrdude> same on all 4
<omgitsmit> avr, those are not the actual package names then
<omgitsmit> avrdude: sudo apt-cache search gst
<avrdude> so how do i find out?
<omgitsmit> avrdude: search for the package
<guest1435623> lubuntu user here: my win key doesn't respond on menu
<birdman007> i just want more recent versions of php mysql and other applications and i know on 14.04 they are usually frozen to a certain version
<omgitsmit> birdman007: sounds like you may want to look into building from source. but thats quite a task.
<avrdude> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-gst
<avrdude> how do i know which one to get?
<athan> nattyrice: Well right now, it just comes to grub's terminal without any error. I at first wanted to add my other ubuntu install to the list, and followed some instructions on `grub-install`'ing and `update-grub` stuff while chrooted into the system you wanted to set as the primary, but I didn't edit `/etc/default/grub`... not sure why it's not work
<athan> ing :\
<omgitsmit> avrdude: sudo apt-get install python-gst
<guest1435623> somebody has also the problem with the menu which doesn't respond to the win-key
<teward> is it possible to have a flash drive formatted with a gpt partition table
<guest1435623> I'm using lubuntu
<athan> Oh, I also have my boot and main partitions separated on both installations
<avrdude> omgitsmit, not found..
<birdman007> omgitsmit: yeah that would be too much of a hassle for me
<omgitsmit> avrdude: sorry typo, python-gst-1.0
<athan> It's strange, when I `set root=(hd0,msdos6)`, the folders don't mount correctly
<omgitsmit> birdman007: then i would go with whats available in the repo
<iojow> hello everyone! I am curious about how it came about that ubuntu 14.04.2 has been offered as the main download on the website when 14.10. already existed
<avrdude> omgitsmit, still not found..
<avrdude> but i am using 12.04, is that a problem?
<omgitsmit> iojow: 14.04 is LTS
<iojow> omgitsmit, sure, but did the same happen with other LTS versions before?
<omgitsmit> iojow: i believe so, not sure
<omgitsmit> avrdude: sudo apt-get install python-gst-1.0
<iojow> i.e. when 12.10. was there, was 12.04.2. announced on top of it?
<omgitsmit> avrdude: worked for me
<chuck> what's the best way to artificially limit incoming network bandwidth? I've tried a lot of "tc qdisc" commands found on the internet, but curling a large file is still really fast
<avrdude> omgitsmit, http://pastebin.com/r2M9KXge
<omgitsmit> avrdude: paste the output of sudo apt-cache search python-gst-1.0
<avrdude> omgitsmit, no output
<omgitsmit> avrdude: lsb_release
<avrdude> No LSB modules are available.
<omgitsmit> er
<omgitsmit> avrdude: lsb_release -a
<omgitsmit> 14.04.2?
<omgitsmit> !find python-gst-1.0
<ubottu> Found: python-gst-1.0, python-gst-1.0-dbg
<avrdude> omgitsmit, https://paste.ee/p/lsFqk
<arcsky> hey guys. how i can i uinstall Vmware ?
<omgitsmit> arcsky: sudo apt-get remove or via the software centre
<omgitsmit> avrdude: oh you're still on 12.04
<avrdude> yea
<it_> hi
<omgitsmit> avrdude: i see the package in the 14.x repos
<omgitsmit> avrdude: not sure about 12.x
<avrdude> can i download it manually somewhere?
<omgitsmit> avrdude: i wouldnt, as the 14.04 deb packages will be build for that system
<kouhai> ok so i need help on this http://s16.postimg.org/gid0ncrkl/Screenshot_from_2015_02_23_17_12_46.png
<avrdude> so i cant make it work on 12.04?
<kouhai> i have zipalign there but not found??
<omgitsmit> avrdude: im sure you can, i just dont know the package name
<omgitsmit> kouhai: chmod +x zipalign
<omgitsmit> kouhai: then ./zipalign to run it
<arcsky> omgitsmit: i cant find it in the software center
<avrdude> omgitsmit, http://pastebin.com/CVxnd7NK can it be one of these?
<omgitsmit> arcsky: can you upgrade to 14.04 LTS instead of 12.04?
<omgitsmit> er wait
<omgitsmit> avrdude: can you upgrade to 14.04 LTS instead of 12.04?
<omgitsmit> arcsky: then use apt-get remove
<avrdude> no, i would prefer staying here
<arcsky> omgitsmit: i did install a binary VMware-Player-6.0.5-2443746.x86_64.bundle
<omgitsmit> avrdude: theres little i can do to help you then, keep asking here in channel im sure for the gurus here, it will be a cakewalk
<kouhai> omgitsmit: wow didnt think of that thanks!
<omgitsmit> arcsky: vmware-installer will list everything you can uninstall
<omgitsmit> arcsky: vmware-installer --uninstall-product vmware-workstation
<omgitsmit> kouhai: your screenshot told me everything i needed to know :)
<kouhai> well zipaligning my file didnt help at all lol oh well
<arcsky> omgitsmit: gr8! thanks!
<topdownjimmy> How can I rename a bunch of MP3 files from the command line, based on their id3 tags? I've tried eyeD3, but that can't create subdirectories for files.
<bprompt> topdownjimmy:    are all mp3s in 1 flat directory alone?
<topdownjimmy> bprompt: In the simplest case, yes.
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> topdownjimmy:     I don't have eyeD3.... I do use Krename, often for that though, it does id3 tags as well as other  like EXIF and counters
<bprompt> !krename | topdownjimmy
<topdownjimmy> bprompt: Is that a GUI application? I'm looking for CLI.
<bprompt> topdownjimmy:    gui
<ryanqwerty> i tried windows 10 technical preview in virtual box last night, never agian.. UBUNTU all the way.
<topdownjimmy> I can't believe this isn't possible from the command line.
<Kimboo> Hi! I got a issue with the mouse and UI elements, been trying to google it with no results anyone available?
<maimster> Kimboo: Ask the question you never know somebody may know.
<Kimboo> Coolio! Im running ubuntu from a live USB wich i made presistence, and now the mouse only works in the web browser, but all keyboard shortcuts work! he mouse worked flawlessly before i made it presistence!
<omgitsmit> rypervenche: i run win10 on a couple machines here, love it. MS will make a come back with this release.
<Kimboo> on a side note, the exact same hing happend with a Kali stick.
<rypervenche> omgitsmit: Wrong person.
<omgitsmit> rypervenche: yeah they left :(
<maimster> Kimboo: No clue, sorry. I've never messed with persistence usb drives.
<kouhai> anyone familiar with kivy?
<daftykins> omgitsmit: off topic chat, take it to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<omgitsmit> Kimboo: have you tried simply unplugging it and plugging it back in? (usb)
<Kimboo> could it be that the USB is to slow?
<omgitsmit> Kimboo: you can also check dmesg after plugging it back in for any hardware errors
<maimster> Kimboo: If the USB was to slow then it seems like it would eventially show outside the browser.
<Kimboo> i can boot from in, actually im in it right now. But i can only use the web without having to use keyboard shortcuts
<kouhai> nvm
<Kimboo> i'll check dmesg
#ubuntu 2015-02-24
<maimster> Kimboo: When the move scrolls outside the browser does it just disappear?
<maimster> Kimboo: move=mouse
<Kimboo> sometimes maimster, especially if im in system settings
<Kimboo> it blinks like crazy im in anything else other than the web browser
<maimster> Kimboo: Can you run top to see the processes? Maybe there's one using a lot of CPU usage. Just guessing here.
<Kimboo> hm... lemme try
<Kimboo> nah, it's not that, also im on a 4770k...
<Kimboo> maimster
<maimster> Kimboo: I have seen systems run funky on LiveCDs. However once the CD spin catches up all is fine.
<Kimboo> well, everything is running from the USB stick
<Kimboo> maimster, damn i keep forgetting to tag, long time since i used IRC...
<maimster> Kimboo: What's the speed of the USB stick?
<maimster> Kimboo: No problem.
<Kimboo> maimster: well, 30MB/s i think
<maimster> Kimboo: Jeez plenty fast enough.
<maimster> Kimboo: I have a few HDDs not running at that speed.
<Kimboo> hm... well, as i said, it worked prefectly before i made it presistence...
<maimster> Kimboo: The LiveCD worked fine without persistent mode.
<maimster> Kimboo: Not mouse issues.
<Kimboo> maimster: correct!
<maimster> Kimboo: Interesting...
<Kimboo> maimster: it's weird, ain't i?
<maimster> Kimboo: Bigtime.
<Kimboo> happend both with Kali and Ubuntu, on 2 different sticks
<maimster> Kimboo: I fail to see what persistent mode has to do with it.
<redemptionsong> aye, I need to use macchanger and to use the -r (random) flag. That flag sets the entire mac random (rather than jsut the first half of it). When I attempt to use the -r, the -b, or the  - rb flag it returns the same mac I have (the factory one). What am I doing wrong here?
<maimster> Kimboo: Sounds almost like persistent is using resources differently.
<redemptionsong> It does work with the -A flag but that only sets the first half of the address Inot the whole thing).
<Kimboo> maimster: but all i did was to use the unallocated space of the stick to make it a seperate partition, so the ubunu/kali partition was never touched
<maimster> Kimboo: What's the computer's processor?
<Kimboo> maimster: 4770k
<maimster> Kimboo: Ahh you said that, sorry.
<Kimboo> Maimster: so i got plenty of power! both on ram/gpu and CPU side
<maimster> Kimboo: Jeez a beast chip.
<maimster> Kimboo: I wish.
<Kimboo> maimster: well, i sold my car to afford it, hehe
<maimster> Kimboo: Jeez man...
<Kimboo> maimster: The car was too expensive for me to have, so i sold it and bought myself a beast machine
<maimster> Kimboo: Hardcore.
<maimster> Kimboo: I like the way you think.
<Kimboo> Maimster: im not really in need of a car either way so
<maimster> Kimboo: Xubuntu would sly with a chip like that under her. Then again any OS would.
<maimster> sly=fly
<Kimboo> Maimster: haha yea, any OS would
<arkana> is there a way to resize my ubuntu partition from windows?
<Kimboo> Arkana: i just used a tool, lemme check he name of it
<Kimboo> Arkana: http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html
<maimster> arkana: Is Partition Magic still around?
<Kimboo> Arkana: If you're not able to do it from that i don't know
<arkana> Kimboo: thanks a lot
<arkana> i hope that i can do it
<arkana> i know i could make a live usb with eh i just forgot what it's called
<arkana> gparted
<arkana> there we go
<ChubMcGrub> Hey, does anyone have a second to help me with ubuntu install?
<Kimboo> What the hell, i jus noticed that if i press both muse buttons at the same time i works?
<maimster> Kimboo: I just parted for most of that stuff.
<arkana> i know how to do it with a live usb with gparted, but my flash drive just died
<Kimboo> seemed it was only a one time thing...
<maimster> Kimboo: Have you tried to use another mouse?
<arkana> i made the mistake of allocating the entire terabyte to ubuntu
<Kimboo> maimster: yea, event 2 different comupters
<ChubMcGrub> the install went well, but when I rebooted it just starts windows without giving me the option to start ubuntu.
<Kimboo> even*
<maimster> Kimboo: Got it.
<arkana> now i'm running vms which are much better
 * maimster should start downloading those isos....
<arkana> it would be cool if you could vm gparted and resize your physical partition
<Scunizi> What program/package will allow me to view and fill out a pdf form that includes numbers.  It must also show/allow the form to calculate the numbers (simple add/subtract/divide/multiply stuff)
<daftykins> that is not what PDFs do
<Scunizi> daftykins: they can (fdf) with imbedded java script.
<daftykins> so.. not a PDF? :)
<daftykins> a lot of office apps export to PDF.
<Scunizi> it's opened in a typical pdf viewer.  I have no issues opening a form and filling it out.. it's just the math that's embedded in the form won't function.  It WILL work on acrobat on a windows or mac machine.. I don't like acrobat so I'm looking for something else.
<qxt> I'm using xfce on ubuntu. Looking at " grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log " it looks like the ast video driver did not load correctly. For some reason though I still have graphics. Is there a definitive way to see what video driver I am using?
<daftykins> Scunizi: yeah, editable fields ones typically only work in Adobe official, even in Windows land.
<omgitsmit> qxt: lsmod will list all the kernel modules which are currently loaded, you can pipe to grep and try to figure out whats in use.
<omgitsmit> qxt: i.e. lsmod | grep nvidia
<omgitsmit> qxt: also hwinfo -gfxcard or lspci -k
<sky_net> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<qxt> yeah I did that. Found a few video modules. Been looking at them with modinfo too. Just dont know the one I am using atm =P
<j_t> I am trying to apt-get update, but it is going to an invalid ip address. It's not the same ip address as when I do say host mirror.mydomain.com
<j_t> How can I find out where apt-get gets this ip address from?
<omgitsmit> qxt: lsmod will show whats loaded
<qxt> was a big list
<qxt> tired lsmod |grep -i vga
<Scunizi> daftykins: and they recently removed the old outdated adobe reader from their download section.. still available through ftp but still .. it's seen no love in a long time. probably rather vulnerable to bugs/bad guys.
<qxt> omgitsmit, the problem is that I dont now what all the mods do
<omgitsmit> qxt: sudo lspci -k
<daftykins> Scunizi: every PDF reader is
<omgitsmit> qxt: my driver is shown under "VGA compatible controller"
<omgitsmit> qxt: grepping it will miss it
<Scunizi> daftykins: yep.. more so with a 2yr out of date version.
<qxt> omgitsmit, thx found it in lspci =)  	Kernel driver in use: ast
<omgitsmit> qxt: yay!
<hplc> hi, on the recieving end of Growl messages, i have a kubuntu box, the sender works as should, but on ubuntu i dont get any pop-ups / notifications about a Growl alert message, i installed "notify-osd", a mac-clone for linux to recieve growls, firewall on ubuntu is off, so why doesnt the growls (wich is a push service) go thru?
<redemptionsong> no one is into macchanger round' here eh?
<daftykins> didn't see you ask about it.
<daftykins> redemptionsong: macchanger -c interface ; is how it goes i thought
<redemptionsong> hmm
<redemptionsong> I'll try that
<daftykins> redemptionsong: why not just read the man page which tells you how to use it? also why are you changing MAC...
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: You want a random mac address?
<genii> changing your mac address is pretty useless in most instances
<zhuweilin> Hi everyone here, I am experiencing big problems to add a windows computer printer to different ubuntu flavour computers, basically the browse button  on config printer is grey and stucked, any idea to solve it?
<uRock> I just created an encrypted volume and when I go into it, I have found that it is owned by root. How do I chown it?
<zhuweilin> chmod 777 ?
<daftykins> zhuweilin: no, and never advise that.
<zhuweilin> sorry
<uRock> zhuweilin, do I cd to /media and do it from there?
<RevEckzeff> even I know that's wrong...and I've only been tinkering with Ubuntu for less than a week
<uRock> daftykins, I know better than 777. It'll be 770
<zhuweilin> wait, seem dafty know it
<daftykins> ownership is nothing to do with octal perms
<uRock> daftykins, Do I cd to /media, then chown it?
<zhuweilin> then help uRock, and say it how
<uRock> thanks zhuweilin
<daftykins> zhuweilin: you do not need to tell me how to assist someone, back off please :)
<daftykins> uRock: run this please "ls -al /path/you/are/talking/about | pastebinit"
<daftykins> might need sudo if it's root owned and you can't look in. you may also need to install pastebinit
<zhuweilin> lol, im waiting someone helping me with horrible printing manager dafty, take it easy
<daftykins> yes i know what your question is.
<t0nt0> osis- dovah ribasushi OerHeks tirengarfio Geom Wujiheng Rory Hexeon spinza AB49K yuitimothy dsol RedPenguin kantlivelong sn2015 foolhardy niko ninsei mogreen
<t0nt0> leepypc PriceChild freyes jamietech Isolol Ripazha47 duoi impeldown Visual` Laogeodritt Daemoen retoaded Jake0720 crazybotsmoker thewisenerd clakes camako nicholasalipaz Guest33911 jemark Ben42_ frobware rymate1234 KerrangYarAlers Hw2k MrZodiac redbarn__ Kins yells_ faltaDeF1ix gac beasty Mellett68_ essi__ arcsky erry nikis jamesd_
<Jake0720> Yes?
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h: Yeah that's it. I've used macchanger -A wlan0     before but this time I need the completely random (burnt in option too would be nice but not critical) option and it's screwin up on me.
<duoi> t0nt0, what?
<OerHeks>  
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: macchanger -r wlan0 # or whatever your interface is
<uRock> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10380468/
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h: Well, by "completely" I mean all the bits not just the first half of em (would like vendor bits changed too)
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: set your own mac then
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h: Right, I did that and I get the following output ... hang on
<daftykins> uRock: so what folder are we talking about...
<daftykins> uRock: 'truecrypt1' ?
<uRock> daftykins, truecrypt1
<daftykins> also, i hope you are using the last trusted version of truecrypt :P
<uRock> yes, using their last
<daftykins> their last was taken over though 0o
<daftykins> uRock: sudo chown -R ronnie: /path/to/truecrypt1
<uRock> dafty, thanks
<uRock> daftykins, that worked, thanx
<zhuweilin> yes uRock i readed it that USA NSA likes people use truecrypt
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h:  http://pastebin.com/pBTi3dse
<daftykins> i should hope so ;)
<uRock> zhuweilin, I don't trust any software maker when it comes to encryption
<zhuweilin> : ) ok then
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h:  Will any made up numbers (provided they follow the format exactly) - actually work/function?
<RedWar> I have telepathy.  All I have to do is wrap aluminum foil on my head.
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: try this: "ip link set wlan0 down && ip link set wlan0 address 00:11:22:33:44:55 && ip link set wlan0 up && ip link ls wlan0"
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h:  I'll never get back from that in the future if I don't use a program for it like macchanger (sorry man)  :s
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: is your interface down?
<redemptionsong> not at this exact moment but it was when I tried the -r earlier
<redemptionsong> I get that it needs to be though
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h: Well, macchanger does have a flag for setting your own address, I can try that - I just didn't know if using just anything would actually function on the internet. If you give an example of 00:11:22:33:44:55 then probably so I guess. I can try it though and find out.
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: Have you tried setting a mac manually using: "macchanger -m 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan0"
<OerHeks> If network-manager is running, it will override those mac changes i guess.
<gr33n7007h> OerHeks: It won't
<dinduks> Hi
<dinduks> After reverting to an old kernel version (3.13.0-45 to 3.13.0-45), I lost networking, graphic drivers (Intel) and touch screen support. Is there anyway I can tell Ubuntu to run the magic it does when it's installed for the first time in order to set up everything?
<daftykins> those numbers are the same
<dinduks> daftykins: 45 to 44
<zhuweilin> i will try tomorrow same question, sleeping time here, have a good time developers and forum helpers
<freeroute> hi, how do I create a new /boot partition if I don't have enough free space? http://imgur.com/e71ojW9
<daftykins> freeroute: you don't need a /boot
<jmadero1> hi all - I have an Acer machine running Ubuntu, speakers work fine but I'm getting horribly low volume from headphones
<freeroute> daftykins: but... http://imgur.com/5SalhOx
<uRock> jmadero1, have you went into settings>sound and turned up the max volume?
<jmadero1> uRock: yes - and checked alsamixer
<daftykins> freeroute: oh yeah because of encryption. so delete the partition / and recreate
<daftykins> or just don't use foolish encryption :)
<freeroute> k, erasing data on /
<freeroute> encryption should always be encouraged
<daftykins> er, no
<daftykins> not given how many people come in here after breaking it :)
<Jillybean> ?
<freeroute> breaking the encryption or losing their data because of inadequate knowledge of how to encrypt their data?
<gidim> I have full disk encryption on my system, and I have no issues.
<daftykins> breaking their encrypted setup
<uRock> freeroute, there's a reason law enforcement knocks nicely on the door when serving warrants on cyber criminals. They trick you away from your system while it is logged in and don't let you get back near it.
<daftykins> gidim: anecdotal evidence of one person is pretty useless :)
<gidim> Also true. :)
<daftykins> alright - back to support only thanks people. it's not story time
<t0nt0> io Geom Wujiheng Rory Hexeon AB49K yuitimothy dsol RedPenguin kantlivelong sn2015 foolhardy niko ninsei mogreen calcmandan r0b0r Jordan_U kiwicam lowryder matthewvz Atlas
<t0nt0> paYoshi bipolar arif-ali ogra_ vegetablesalad19 trapni jmunschl jmunsch|afk Stmeter aloril kvm2k brandon__ anon9384__ jc1 makije rww Loshki bhldev CPUID_ FoxDemon2 glaucon tolecnal rotzbub bandroidx KeelOfSteel chiluk andyfied htyei White_Light svip Afforess joevandyk tabris|away Reshesnik
<freeroute> uRock: I think there are solutions to that once considered.
<redemptionsong> gr33n7007h: Thanks man. I'll get back to it. Sure it'll be fine. I just got too much going at once right now (priorities)  :)
<luvenfu> nautilus is not responding, what is the problem?
<daftykins> luvenfu: can't tell from here
<luvenfu> daftykins, i just open and it freeze
<uRock> freeroute, there are, but I also agree with daftykins on the high number of folks who "locked" themselves out of their encrypted volume. If you know what you're doing then go for it. Just take all of the safeguards to know you can recover should somthing go wrong.
<gr33n7007h> redemptionsong: np :)
<freeroute> uRock: luckily things like tomb (https://www.dyne.org/software/tomb/) make things much more easier.
<luvenfu> how i fix it/
<debzl> hello everyone, could you please give me the full dd command for disk partition erase?
<uRock> freeroute, I'll have to bookmark that link.
<freeroute> it's pretty cool, basically a wrapper for LUKS
<gr33n7007h> debzl: if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/urandom
<debzl> is this one correct:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4k conv=noerror   ?
<debzl> is this one correct:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=4k conv=noerror   ?
<debzl> sorry I mean the second one
<uRock> debzl, look hear for good text on dd and cleaning a disk
<gr33n7007h> debzl: yeah thats right always get it wrong way round :)
<debzl> I did this before, I only need to know if this command is correct
<gr33n7007h> debzl: yep :)
<debzl> gr33n7007h, thank you!
<uRock> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX bs=4096
<debzl> uRock, thank you!
<gr33n7007h> debzl: use either /dev/zero or better /dev/urandom fine
<luvenfu> tell me another good file manager for ubuntu
<luvenfu> please
<uRock> luvenfu, nemo
<debzl> just curious, does the duration change when /dev/zero or /dev/urandom is used?
<uRock> I use it and love it
<debzl> i mean time to complete the erase
<somsip> luvenfu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers
<Rory> debzl: they both give bytes forever
<Rory> debzl: /dev/urandom gives random bytes, /dev/zero gives null bytes
<uRock> debzl, if you're asking which would take longer, then I'd say urandum would take longer.
<luvenfu> somsip, thanks
<luvenfu> uRock, thanks
<Rory> debzl: /dev/zero probably gives more bytes per second, because zero is easier than random probably
<uRock> yw
<debzl> Rory, I see, thank you!
<debzl> that was why I thought it might take shorter with zeros
<Rory> debzl: not shorter, unless you're saying "read for 10 seconds" from both - in that case you'd get more bytes out of /dev/zero in that time
<gr33n7007h> debzl: realistically both are with milliseconds so no real effective difference
<Rory> debzl: Indeed. You won't see any difference in real life, probably. If you want a more specific answer you'll have to share what you're trying to do
<trinque> I have a huawei modem which usb_modeswitch can switch, but only after two attempts
<trinque> is there a way to increase the 20sec wait?
<uRock> does anyone every use the insert key on purpose? Aside from walking by and hitting it on someone else's system?
<nahuel_> hi, i nned the dir of the spanish chanel please, thanks
<Rory> !spanish | nahuel_
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> nahuel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<debzl> Rory, gr33n7007h..I was just wondering if there would be any perceivable difference.
<gr33n7007h> debzl: not that you notice lol
<t0nt0> gr33n7007h: This channel is a LOL free zone....
<debzl> if it is negligible, then lol, too :)
<t0nt0> debzl: This channel is a LOL free zone....
<RedWar> Rory, como te puedo ayudar?
<debzl> is t0nt0 a bot?
<Rory> RedWar: I do not speak Spanish
<RedWar> Tenemos canales si en espanol, pero si es algo que se.. ohh LOL
<t0nt0> RedWar: This channel is a LOL free zone....
<somsip> !ops | t0nt0 (is a bot)
<ubottu> t0nt0 (is a bot): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tonyt> lol
<t0nt0> tonyt: This channel is a LOL free zone....
<tonyt> wtf?
<RevEckzeff> I'm at a loss....trying to get my DSL connection connected...I've tried Network Manager and sudo pppoeconf...both did not work
<trinque> tonyt: LOL
<t0nt0> trinque: This channel is a LOL free zone....
<RedWar> oh mmyy..
<RedWar> Oh ok.. never mind.  This is what I get for only paying half attention
<RedWar> My apologies all. I will never laugh again.
<daftykins> phunyguy: looks like it's spammy enough now ;)
<trinque> usb_modeswitch is black magic
<RedWar> hehe
<mneptok> we'll try this again ...
<uRock> lol
<Rory> uRock: I heard this channel is a lol free zone
<RedWar> what the heck was that lol
<debzl> loel
<RevEckzeff> lol
<uRock> don't get kicked
<RevEckzeff> LOL
<debzl> oLL
 * RevEckzeff stopstesting
<Rory> uRock: nono, the bot that was saying "this channel is a lol free zone" got kicked.
<uRock> lol, I know
<RedWar> Oh, no, I am laughing in real life. I nearly spilled my tea on my keys
<uRock> RedWar, I almost spit water on my screen when I read that
<RedWar> uRock: I tell you what, never a dull moment in here.
<daftykins> ok lets grow up and move on now please people. you can continue to waste time discussing this incident over in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<uRock> when there is a spammer comes along to wake things up
<trinque> *eyeroll*
<RevEckzeff> Never a dull moment...guaranteed something will be way over your head
<RedWar> Probably RevEckzeff
<phunyguy> sorry daftykins, thanks for the heads up.  Went afk for a second, but I was watching.
<trinque> anyone want to get down to business and help me hax usb_modeswitch?
<trinque> I just need it to wait a bit longer than 20s
<trinque> the second time I run it, it always brings the modem to life
<uRock> trinque, what is the hardware?
<freeroute> daftykins: I erased the partition but it still appears to be there
<trinque> uRock: Huawei 12d1:1c07
<daftykins> freeroute: ok, i'm leaving now though
<freeroute> ah no problem, thanks for the help so far :)
<uRock> freeroute, put ubuntu on a thumb drive and install nautilus whipe and secure delete.
<uRock> The Gparted image should be able to get it done as well
<freeroute> so should I quit out of the netinstall setup?
<uRock> trinque, From the searching I did, I could not find anything useful.
<trinque> uRock: thanks for looking for me :)
<uRock> freeroute, to go those other routes, yes, but that sounds counter intuitive to what it looks like you're trying to do.
<freeroute> uRock: I'm just trying to setup encrypted FS (except /boot I suppose), and if that fails just encrypted /home.
<gr33n7007h> trinque: try with '-s <seconds>'? maybe or try wvdial
<trinque> gr33n7007h: I'm using wvdial, seemed like it ignored -s 30
<trinque> wvdial doesn't switch the thing from storage to modem mode, afaik
<gr33n7007h> ah, haven't dabbled with these for years :(
<gr33n7007h> trinque: what is exactly the problem?
<xkcrohana> How can I open vim session within vim? (equivalent to vim -S session.vim but from within vim).
<gr33n7007h> xkcrohana: #vim it's a friendly place :)
<xkcrohana> gr33n7007h: I don't have a freenode account so I talk there
<xkcrohana> can't*
<somsip> !register | xkcrohana
<ubottu> xkcrohana: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<xkcrohana> Yeah that's not the problem I just don't want to do it right now..
<xkcrohana> I was hoping someone here knows the answer
<xkcrohana> stupid me, you simply do "source session.vim"
<Statue> Hello
<IPJunkie> hi
<freeroute> even if I do 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc' those encrypted volumes still persist... serious wtf moment here
<freeroute> hi IPJunkie
<freeroute> http://imgur.com/e71ojW9
<freeroute> that sda2_crypt and sda5_crypt... how do I remove them?
<jangorang> Hey all. I'm getting started developing for my ubuntu desktop, running unity.  What is the preferred/standard stack for writing desktop apps with user interfaces?
<specialspecials> woohoo amirite
<sennn> i need maelstrom browser download code
<Freeder_> Hi, I'm following http://pcengines.info/forums/?page=post&id=E25612E9-84F0-4DCF-A876-1E92FD1D065C to install ubuntu on an APU4, and while I get the install prompt (titled uetbootin), the install option listed doesnt do anything- just resets the timer and stays on the same screen
<bazhang> !info maelstrom | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: maelstrom (source: maelstrom): An arcade-style game resembling Asteroids.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.3-L3.0.6+main-4 (utopic), package size 817 kB, installed size 2599 kB
<bazhang> sennn, install from the package manager
<Freeder> Any ideas what would cause a 'loop' of an install option?
<sennn> bazhang, i mean mealstrom browser .the web browser!!!
<sennn> maelstrom
<bazhang> sennn, from where
<somsip> sennn: nothing to do with ubuntu http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/12/10/project-maelstrom-the-internet-we-build-next/
<bazhang> contact the maelstrom people for that sennn , not an ubuntu issue at all
<pedrodias> hello everyone
<sennn> fine
<pedrodias> can i have some assistance please ? Xubuntu Hotspot
<pedrodias> i cannot find the option to start using my ethernet connection as a hotspot
<pedrodias> why ?
<pedrodias> Xubuntu
<bazhang> !ics | pedrodias you mean this?
<ubottu> pedrodias you mean this?: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pedrodias> let me see, brb
<pedrodias> wowowo
<pedrodias> thats some network knowlodge needed O.o
<pedrodias> isnt there a option somewhere ?
<pedrodias> or a terminal code ?
<gr33n7007h> pedrodias: network settings
<pedrodias> it only shows me my ethernet connection ...
<pedrodias> can i place screenshots here ?
<gr33n7007h> And I think it can only done with wireless :)
<pedrodias> i dont think so, right ?
<pedrodias> wait ... i cn only share my wireless connection ?
<pedrodias> thats not right ...
<pedrodias> i mean, i have only 1 ethernet connection ... i want to transform my xubuntu machine, into a wifi hotspot for my android phone to connect, simple
<gr33n7007h> as a hotspot yes
<pedrodias> on win7, i used to use virtual router
<pedrodias> i dont seem to be able to use anything, because it seems to be built in xubuntu
<pedrodias> but i cant find it
<Passive-> I would like to know how to do that as well!
<gr33n7007h> pedrodias: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<pedrodias> i mean, this is a simple thing and i bet common to do ... but i can never get any help on this ...
<pedrodias> gr33n7007h, i try the ubuntu way ... but xubuntu seems a low cost edition, i dont have the same options neither the same icons
<gr33n7007h> pedrodias: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce that is all
<bazhang> pedrodias, did you read the link he *just* gave you?
<pedrodias> yeah, thats what i thought too
<Freeder> Hi, I'm following http://pcengines.info/forums/?page=post&id=E25612E9-84F0-4DCF-A876-1E92FD1D065C (modifying the boot menu to work via console, mostly) to install ubuntu on an APU4, and while I get the install prompt (titled uetbootin), when I choose the install option listed, nothing happens- the selection timer just resets and it stays on the same screen. What could be a source of problem?
<mnxcr> hi
<pedrodias> bazhang, i im going to try the hack .. brb
<mnxcr> welcome
<aaronjgr> Does anyone here have any experience with UFW?
<teward> aaronjgr: i have some, but i have more experience with the underlying netfilter/iptables that ufw manipulates
<bazhang> aaronjgr, tried using gufw for a gui front end with that yet?
<teward> aaronjgr: rather than asking if someone has experience, either use gufw for a GUI, or ask your real question
<teward> !anyone
<teward> boo
<bazhang> teward, perhaps !details in this instance
<aaronjgr> I want to know if it's possible to filter _outgoing_ requests /to/ a specific destination port.
<teward> bazhang: indeed
<teward> aaronjgr: filter how
<aaronjgr> I want to only allow outgoing TCP requests to a destination port 443
<teward> aaronjgr: and nothing else
<teward> ?
<aaronjgr> Nothing else outgoing. I want to allow incoming on 22, 80, 443, 3080, and 3443. All those are set up.
<teward> aaronjgr: well, you just nuked the computer's ability to find remote web addresses (port 53 udp, DNS)
<teward> and the ability to use HTTP (port 80 tcp)
<teward> so unless you explain your use case i question the implementation
<aaronjgr> teward: Ha! You are right to question my implementation; I'm new to this stuff. It's just a basic web server, which is listening on ports 3080 and 3443. I have rules set up in /etc/ufw/before.rules that forward requests from 80 to 3080 and 443 to 3443. The web server needs to be able to make outgoing HTTPS requests to a 3rd party service. Does that help?
<teward> aaronjgr: does the 3rd party service reside at a hostname that does not have an entry in /etc/hosts and is not static
<teward> (if it is NOT a static IP, or the hostname is not defined in /etc/hosts, you have to open DNS udp/53 outbound)
<teward> aaronjgr: and note I would prefer to do this via iptables - you can make sure RELATED,ESTABLISHED traffic can go outbound as well
<teward> (rather than assume ufw is that smart)
<teward> bazhang: there's a manpage for ufw right?
<teward> published under manpages.ubuntu.com?
<teward> (I can't find one, unless it's just Chrome derping)
<aaronjgr> The hostname doesn't have an entry in /etc/hosts, and I'm not sure whether the IP it's static. The service is Stripe.
<teward> oh
<aaronjgr> There is a manpage, but it wasn't specific enough for me
<MarconM> how i can mount a shared folder linux to linux automatic on boot
<confused_noob_13> I just installed ubuntu today. I set up Thunderbird to work with gmail, but I can't seem to get any kind of new email notifications to display anywhere visually on the screen. Is there a generally accepted way to do that in linux? Is there a better place to ask questions about cosmetic things?
<MarconM> i mount with mount -t cifs //10.1.1.2/Archives /mnt/archives -o rw
<teward> aaronjgr: i'd leave DNS outbound allowed, DNS on its own can't be harmful, especially if you lock down the outbound
<teward> aaronjgr: lemme dig into the manpage first though
<MarconM> ahs a way to mount on start up
<aaronjgr> Okay sure
<aaronjgr> And yeah, I will allow outgoing on 53/udp
<mssbrg> How stable is Ubuntu 15 Vivid? Would it be a bad idea to upgrade?
<bazhang> mssbrg, bad idea, support in #ubuntu+1
<teward> aaronjgr: ehh, FWIW, ufw is not intended to provide complete firewall functionality via its interface, which is why i referenced iptables
<teward> aaronjgr: any particular reason you want to do this with ufw other than the fact it's easy and exists on your computer
<eddydbod> echo "hello all"
<aaronjgr> teward: Nope, those are the only reasons. I have iptables too, but ufw seemed easier to learn (given that I haven't ever set up a firewall). To your knowledge, is what I'm trying to do capable with iptables? If so, I'll just learn how to use that.
<teward> aaronjgr: I mean, I've done *some* things like this, but typically I haven't restricted outbound on a server, only inbound
<teward> aaronjgr: and the reason i do it that way is because, well, you have issues with RELATED,ESTABLISHED traffic
<HeyOhh> hello all
<eddydbod> hi heyohh
<teward> aaronjgr: if you restrict all outbound traffic in the manner you're looking to do, you may have unexpected side effects when trying to relay data to the clients who are poking at your web server
<eddydbod> i also recommend iptables, hard to use but it's industry standard even on the red hat side of things
<aaronjgr> teward: What do you mean by RELATED,ESTABLISHED traffic? Is that a technical term? I'm not familiar.
<aaronjgr> eddydbod: I will probably take a look at iptables and see if it can accomplish what I'm trying to do.
<fazeela> hai, I have installed fontforge on ubuntu, when i type fontforge o terminal, it is showinf this error http://pastebin.com/DGGCaNAh and it opens a white rectangular box for font forge
<teward> aaronjgr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  <--
<teward> aaronjgr: i'd look at the "Basic iptables options" section it explains what those mean
<teward> aaronjgr: especially #4 under that
<teward> aaronjgr: my only consideration point here is you have to keep in mind there's connections outbound from your server to the requesting IP
<aaronjgr> teward: Cool, thanks for the tips. Not even sure I need to restrict all outbound traffic; unsure of the security win. Only reason I'm doing it is because I read some article about hardening a server (last one got hacked)
<teward> aaronjgr: in that if I request data from local:12345 (web browser port opened automatically), to your server at remote:80, it has to respond outbound as well over port 80 to the remote
<teward> aaronjgr: you can probably do what you want to do with iptables over ufw, but I can't guarantee it'll work the way you need it to.  if you give me a minute I'll write up a ruleset that you can use
<aaronjgr> teward: That would be super helpful, thank you very much
<teward> aaronjgr: PM?
<teward> aaronjgr: since i need more data than you probably want to share here :)
<fazeela> hi, any one have any suggestion on fontforge error that is coming while installing
<bazhang> why not pastebin it
<pringles2014tb> I used ubuntu a lot of time and I been using windows but I just change back to Ubuntu on my Dell laptop and it works so Great I love it :)
<teward> bazhang: ports and such
<teward> oh wait
<teward> duh
<teward> scrollback
 * teward feels stupid
<teward> hmm
<bazhang> teward, we ask for pastebin in support here, not taking it off the grid PM as a general rule of support
<teward> bazhang: true
<teward> bazhang: i'm not fond of port forwarding internally though i actually hate it
<teward> bazhang: but he already answered (most) of my questions
<pringles2014tb> Teward: Hello
<aaronjgr> teward: Er, yeah...how can I do that from webchat?
<aaronjgr> teward: What other information do you need?
<teward> aaronjgr: can you pastebin your /etc/ufw/before.rules?
<teward> want to make sure i capture your required port forwards too :P
<teward> !pastebin > aaronjgr
<ubottu> aaronjgr, please see my private message
<Rahul__> Mayer, hii
<Mayer> Yes
<aaronjgr> teward: Here it is, only the *nat block is changed from the default: http://pastebin.com/vbYq70Cy
<teward> aaronjgr: right, i still needed that though :p
<teward> oh hey this is what i needed
<pedrodias> ok, i need to edit a file belonging to root
<pedrodias> and it does not recognize me as root
<pedrodias> i have tried with gsku ... and going with nautilus.. nothing
<teward> aaronjgr: do you have a specific URL/hostname you have to reach out to for Stripe
<pedrodias> can someone help me , please ?
<teward> aaronjgr: 'cause otherwise i'm guessing
<somsip> pedrodias: what file, what command are you using to edit it?
<pedrodias> a wifi network connection filme i just created
<pedrodias> now i need to edit some lines
<pedrodias> and it does not open
<somsip> pedrodias: what is the command line you are using to edit the file
<teward> aaronjgr: the other question: I assume you need ssh access :P
<pedrodias> no command line... im using the option open with gsku on nautilus
<aaronjgr> teward: Let me check on that really quickly—gonna dive into node-stripe for a second. The actual API request is handled by that script
<aaronjgr> Yes SSH access would be good for me to have!
<pedrodias> it asks me the passsword, i insert it .. it spins and nothing
<somsip> pedrodias: what is the file name?
<pedrodias> testezito
<pedrodias> i made up a name for the new wifi connection
<somsip> pedrodias: ok...what is the full path to the file?
<pedrodias> let me check
<aaronjgr> teward:api.stripe.com, port 443
<pedrodias> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/testezito
<somsip> pedrodias: open a terminal and type 'sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/testezito' what happens?
<pedrodias> it asked me for the password
<somsip> pedrodias: and after you type it in?
<pedrodias> and now its opened on terminal, i guess i can make edit now
<somsip> pedrodias: do you understand how to use nano?
<pedrodias> nope
<teward> aaronjgr: i assume v4 only?
<teward> aaronjgr: or is there v6 on your server
<teward> IPv4 / IPv6 *
<aaronjgr> teward: Yeah, v4 only
<somsip> pedrodias: make your changes, use the arrow keys and pg-up pg-down to move around. To save do CTRL-O, press Enter, then CTL-X to exit
<pedrodias> thx gonna try
<teward> aaronjgr: i strongly suggest that you install iptables-persistent as well
<teward> and disable ufw
<teward> aaronjgr: if you're going to use this iptables ruleset
<somsip> pedrodias: this quick guide will tell you more https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nano/Basics_Guide
<teward> but you should review it first, and i'll explain it if you want
<teward> one moment while i export it somewhere
<aaronjgr> teward: Yeah, will definitely not use ufw if I decide on iptables. Will check out iptables-persistent too.
<teward> aaronjgr: do you also want the Ubuntu Update SErvers to be reachable
<teward> because that can expand the ruleset quite a bit
<aaronjgr> teward: Yes! It just clicked why I keep getting errors when I run sudo apt-get update!
<aaronjgr> teward: Ah. Well I someone else has probably posted that ruleset somewhere, right? I can probably figure out that part...
<teward> aaronjgr: ok do you know which mirror(s) your server is using?  (if unsure, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.)
<teward> aaronjgr: yeah that's not hard, but i can probably add it if you really want
<teward> i think i wrote a ruleset xD
<pedrodias> i guess someone understood me wrong ... im not trying to create an AP hotspot ... im trying to creat an Infrastructure one, so my Android can see it
<pedrodias> it will not see AO's
<pedrodias> AP's
<aaronjgr> teward: Don't worry about it the mirrors for the ruleset, it will be a good learning exercise for me.
<pedrodias> the link with the 3 ways to create networks on ubuntu ... showed me how to create AP's ...
<teward> aaronjgr: okay, so there's 6 links i'm going to give you.
<teward> aaronjgr: first the IPv6 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10382651/ (rules.v6 which you do ip6tables-restore with) | http://paste.ubuntu.com/10382661/ (resultant IPv6 rules - note the first ACCEPT rule on INPUT and OUTPUT is local loopback 127.0.0.1 and such) | http://paste.ubuntu.com/10382679/ (resultant v6 nat table)
<teward> aaronjgr: this way internal v6 works, but external which you don't have doesn't
<pedrodias> how come i can allways see a simple button on Ubuntu screen ... on Network Connection edit ... that says Use as hotspot...
<teward> aaronjgr: alternatively, leave the ipv6 tables alone
<pedrodias> and i dont have it on xubuntu, but everyone says its the same thing ...
<teward> aaronjgr: now for IPv4 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10382708/ (rules.v4 which you do iptables-restore with) | http://paste.ubuntu.com/10382715/ (resultant IPv4 rules - note the first ACCEPT rule on INPUT and OUTPUT is local loopback / localhost) | http://paste.ubuntu.com/10382718/ (nat table - the two REDIRECTs are just to accept on port 80 and redirect to 3080)
<teward> aaronjgr: do you want me to go line by line and explain what each of the actual rules does?
<teward> aaronjgr: (in that first v4 link)
<teward> aaronjgr: and ignore the packet counts, those got included in iptables-save by default, they're irrelevant in the short term
<teward> aaronjgr: that ruleset does NOT include rules that allow outbound to the repository servers
<aaronjgr> teward: This is great! Thanks very much. What do you mean by those second two links being resultant? Are they generated by running the first through iptables-restore?
<bleedingmonk> exit
<teward> aaronjgr: the first link there is the actual rules file
<teward> aaronjgr: the resultant rulesets are the `iptables -L` and `iptables -t nat -L` output
<teward> aaronjgr: and yes, that's what the 'resultant' links are - what it looks like when you run `iptables -L` and such
<aaronjgr> teward: Okay I see
<teward> aaronjgr: however, this restricts outbound such that it WON'T permit outboudn to the ubuntu repository servers
<teward> aaronjgr: for that i have to expand the ruleset, and i need to know the mirror(s) and servers you reach out to for updates
<teward> (including any extra sources.list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and such)
<teward> aaronjgr: effectively, ufw is a 'simple firewall' but it just adds/removes rules to netfilter / iptables in the backend
<teward> it's just a nifty way to manage simple rules
<teward> aaronjgr: when it comes down to it, understanding iptables tends to help a lot, since that's the standard.  ufw is just an easy-to-use frontend to the thing
<teward> with some default rules and such
<aaronjgr> teward: Right. I'll try to figure out how to expand the ruleset to permit outbound to the Ubuntu repository servers.
<aaronjgr> teward: Yeah, it sounds like I need to do some reading up on iptables
<aaronjgr> teward: Thank you so much for all your help, this has been invaluable. Let me just ask—did you write the first of those files, and then automatically generate the second two?
<aaronjgr> teward: Hazarding a guess, it looks like maybe you ran some iptables commands, then did an iptables-save to generate the that first file. And then somehow that was used to generate the second two files?
<aaronjgr> teward: I will figure out exactly what those lines mean from the documentation, since that should all be freely available.
<teward> aaronjgr: indeed - i did this in a VM
<teward> aaronjgr: i keep VMs around for various things :)
<teward> aaronjgr: but yes, ultimately, I ran iptables commands, saved the rules, and just ran `iptables -t nat -L` and `iptables -L` and what not to generate the output for 'resultant' links
<buddd>  /msg Nickserv identify password7
<teward> is it normal to need libc++ and such *after* a program has been compiled
<teward> buddd: time for a new password
<buddd> haha
<buddd> oh well
<aaronjgr> teward: Okay, got it. Thank you so much! You've been a huge help. Cheers!
<buddd> how do you end an ssh session?
<somsip> buddd: CTRL D or 'exit'
<buddd> exit seems to end the vagrant box as well
<qbs12> USER
<wafflejock> buddd, vagrant will keep running unless you do vagrant halt or run a shutdown command, exit will just exit the vagrant ssh connection
<buddd> when i just did halt it turned off my computer
<wafflejock> buddd, yeah so "halt" by itself is a system command "vagrant halt" is a command to stop the vagrant virtual box instance
<wafflejock> buddd, when you do "vagrant up" it just tells it to start the virtual box image and, if it hasn't already run the provisioning script
<wafflejock> buddd, if you do "vagrant ssh" then it'll ssh into the virtual box instance that's running (assuming you did "vagrant up") when in that ssh connection if you were to run "halt" you would just stop the virtualbox instance, if you do exit it will exit the ssh connection, but once you're back at a local terminal "halt" would stop your computer and "exit" would close the terminal
<wafflejock> all the vagrant commands assume you're running them in a terminal on the host machine not connected via SSH and you're in the folder with the Vagrantfile
<buddd> wafflejock: thx. also, do you need to vagrant up into the directory where the files are that you want to use?
<wafflejock> buddd, you can only "vagrant up" in a folder with a Vagrantfile and it should specify what shared folders are mapped into the virtual machine, if you install virtualbox manager you can use the GUI to see/modify things as well but usually a quick googling comes up with how to modify the Vagrantfile to make changes to settings too
<freeroute> so, I've dd'd /dev/sda with zeroes, so can anyone please explain why these /dev/sda?_crypt still exist? http://imgur.com/hqrOasv
<cfhowlett> freeroute, crypt is a partition.  you may very well have wiped the data, but the part's remain.
<freeroute> but isn't that partition on /dev/sda as well?
<cfhowlett> freeroute, seems so ...
<freeroute> so wouldn't that be weird then?
<cfhowlett> freeroute, nope.  dd doesn't wipe partition.
<cfhowlett> freeroute, more precisely, dd doesn't remove partitions
<rolobro> hey, were do i install the bootloader on an windows 7 dual boot? Ubuntu 14.10
<freeroute> cfhowlett: but if every bit of data is a zero... how can there still exist a partition on it?
<mrwbp> exit
<cfhowlett> freeroute, you'll have to ask someone smarter than I.  sorry.
<freeroute> ah no worries, it's a baffling situation for sure
<gvijai> join #rhev
<ivan2836> hello
<RevEckzeff> I don't know why my DSL isn't connecting, I've used Network Manager GUI and sudo pppoeconf
<citroniks>  /msg nickserv identify citroniks 1234
<somsip> citroniks: oops
<jamesd_> citroniks: hiem for a new password perhaps  5678
<[Gore]> is that your ATM code?
<[Gore]> your pin?
<Fenixxxx> Newbie here...is this the place to ask about how to fix unicorn upgrade failure fixes?
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: can you tell us what goes wrong
<Fenixxxx> I havent used linux for at least 10 years. Installed uBuntu 2 dayS ago. 14.04. Upgraded today and now just blank screen with cursor i. Upper left corner
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: well upgrades are tricky sometimes, the safest way is to fresh install..but you can try the recoverymode from grub
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Fenixxxx
<ubottu> Fenixxxx: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Fenixxxx> Is it still like this? This kind of thing is why i have  been using mac and microsoft os systems for the past 10 years
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: ubuntu has improved alot the last years, you upgraded from an LTS to non-LTS
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: if you want stable, stay at 14.04 if you want latest choose 14.10
<Fenixxxx> Lts to non lts...guess i should have read up before trying linux again, huh?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Fenixxxx
<ubottu> Fenixxxx: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Fenixxxx> Ok. So just install again from dvd and ignore upgrades...got it.
<Fenixxxx> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: i would reccomend 14.04.2 yes, then updates on not upgrade to 14.10
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: then in the year 2019, you will be able to upgrade to a new LTS
<Fenixxxx> Not sure if it is worth it. Spent last day and a half getting it like i liked it...do you think it is worth the time investment?
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: yes because 14.04 is stable
<Fenixxxx> How do i remember to ignore upgrade offers for 5 years? I cant remember why i went to the fridge a few minutes ago
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: there's a difference to update or upgrade to newer version
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: you will see a big window showing if you want to upgrade to a newer version
<lotuspsychje> Fenixxxx: the way i do it, is sudo apt-get update manually from terminal once in a while
<Fenixxxx> K...thanks
<Bray90820> How would I install multipal apps at once with sudo apt-get
<hateball> Bray90820: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 etc3
<ianorlin> Bray90820, be warned if you misspell a package name into one that doesn't exist it will says pacakge not found and not install everything
<Bray90820> ianorlin: hateball Thanks
<EriC^^> well, hp laptop is fried apparently, won't even turn on anymore, anyone recommend a good laptop that works well with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: most laptops work with ubuntu mate, i would just check wifi chipset, no broadcom or realtek
<EriC^^> ok
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: check the system76 website for ideas on hardware
<EriC^^> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i find also dell laptops work very fast with ubuntu
<hateball> EriC^^: far as brands themselves go, HP are linux friendly
<hateball> as lotuspsychje said, just avoid crappy wifi like Realtek... Broadcom works alright for the most part these days. but intel is the way to go imo
<EriC^^> hateball, actually it was superb performance wise, the battery only lasted for 2 hours though and it was a pain to get the hardcoded bios to work with efi
<EriC^^> hateball, i see
<lotuspsychje> true, intel wifi's rock
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and i would rather check laptops without a hd, and put a samsung evo 850 pro inside
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ssd will spice up your ubuntu needs
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 8sec boot/3 sec halt on samsung ssd here
<EriC^^> nice
<_shaun_> ow do i attach my usb devices to my kvm virtual machine? there aren't any examples for spice or for tcp
<ianorlin> _shaun_, are you using virt-manager?
<_shaun_> yep
<ianorlin> in the hardware for the virtual mahicne that has an i icon there should be an add hardware button at the bottom and then try usb redirection for the device
<_shaun_> hi ian ive tried redirecting virt-manager's usb to my flash drive . but my windows install doesn't register it. i've also added some spice based redirectors in the virt-manager details. there is also a tcp option as a possible alternative but i don't know how to use it. i also haven't come across any documentation to describe it or any examples. could u perhaps advise me
<_shaun_> my ubuntu install does register my flash drive and displays its contents
<_shaun_> ubuntu is my os and im running windows in my virtual machine within it
<gangtr> hi @ all
<gangtr> does anybody run ubuntu dualboot with win8?
<IPJunkie1> gangtr: yeah
<honey21> i have installed sarg squid report generator in ubuntu but i coudnt browse from browser in onther  computer it generate the error "Not Found  The requested URL /squid-reports/index was not found on this server."  but iam sure i put it in the correct address please any help?
<gangtr> After a couple of errors i managed to install ubuntu 14.04 alongside win8, it seems to work now but i have weird problems with the software center and skype, if i download something from the software center it turns grey and doesnt respond anymore, likewise with skype but after i try to log in it turns grey and tells me i'm already logged in on this computer; do you think this has something to do with the win8 dualboot or is the ubu
<honey21> i have installed sarg squid report generator in ubuntu but i coudnt browse from browser in onther  computer it generate the error "Not Found  The requested URL /squid-reports/index was not found on this server."  but iam sure i put it in the correct address please any help?
<rozica> Hi there
<IPJunkie1> Hello rozica
<rozica> I really need help :( I mistakenly installed sudo apt-get remove --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic on ubuntu 14.04 and now my broadcom BCM43142 is not working anymore. I had to install bcmwl-kernel-source in the first place so my card would work.
<rozica> hiker_: IPJunkie1 junkie
<rozica> I tried then to remove linux-generic-lts-utopic and reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source but I get an error:modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
<rozica> please help :( I relly messed up
<rozica> Did I brake my system? :/
<buddd> what is the best way to install postgresql
<buddd> and by best I mean easiest and least prone to error
<somsip> buddd: use the official repo
<buddd> and the easiest way to update flash?
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer | buddd (depending on your browser)
<ubottu> buddd (depending on your browser): flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.442ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<buddd> that doesn't seem that useful
<somsip> buddd: it's a perfectly cromulent way to install flash
<rozica> please help?
<buddd> it didn't give me links or any suggestions, just a bunch of version stuff
<somsip> buddd: you install the package 'flashplugin-installer'
<buddd> from where
<somsip> buddd: from the repos
<buddd> so just go the the flash website?
<somsip> buddd: you install everything from the repos unless you have a very good reason not to and know what you're doing
<francesco_> hi
<somsip> buddd: no, from the ubuntu repos. Use Software Centre or apt-get
<honey21> Not Found  The requested URL /squid-reports was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) Server at my host Port 80 how can i solve this please help me
<somsip> honey21: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<honey21> somsip:12.04
<buddd> it asked if i was root. i pressed y. and now the terminal is spamming y's
<somsip> buddd: you've run the 'yes' command. press CTRL-C to stop it
<somsip> honey21: weird how your error message is reporting Debian... What is it exactly you are trying to access?
<buddd> so i have the flash plug in installer, how do I find it?
<rozica> Can someone please help me out? I don't know how to reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source (drivers for my wlan card) ? It gives me FATAL: Module wl not found.
<somsip> !bcm | rozica (is the only advice I can give you)
<ubottu> rozica (is the only advice I can give you): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<honey21> somsip:infact iam trying to retrive from debian server but currenntly iam in ubuntu 12.04 verstion
<somsip> honey21: so it's a server-side issue and nothing to do with your computer
<IPJunkie1> buddd: type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" (w/o quotes) into your terminal
<honey21> somsip:yeah so can you assit me then
<buddd> its installed
<somsip> honey21: it's a problem with your Debian server. Nothing to do with ubuntu
<buddd> how do i find it
<_shaun_> is anyone here familiar with kvm and virt-manager and the attachment of usb devices to the virtual machine? im not getting any success. my ubuntu install does register my flash drive and displays its contentsubuntu is my os and im running windows in my virtual machine within it.
<IPJunkie1> buddd: find your terminal?
<fidel_> hi - i got a non closeable - empty window on my gnome desktop which is above all other windows. Its titled 'Archive manager' and xkill wont let me close it. any ideas how to get more informations about the possible source and how to close the related process?
<somsip> buddd: it will have installed, so when you access a page in your browser that needs flash, it should kick in automatically
<buddd> no the plugin, so it updates flash
<honey21> somsip:so how can i  solve that mostly they are the same iwth ubuntu
<buddd> somsip: it didn't
<buddd> somsip: I'm using chromium
<somsip> honey21: 'mostly they are the same' is not the same. It's Debian. It's possibly the sysadmin's issue with that server. Nothing to do with ubuntu, and I'm ignoring you as from now
<fidel_> xwininfo seems to not see the window - as it reports Desktop if i click it
<buddd> god i hate flash
<somsip> buddd: if you're suing chromium, read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<fidel_> nevermind - alt+f2 + r solved it.
<somsip> *using
<honey21> somsip: sorry  i realy need help iam sysadmin please!
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I rename workspaces in Ubuntu 14.04?
<rozica> somsip: I did follow that link before and I installed  bcmwl-kernel-source  and my bcm43142 started working. Unfortunatelly I mistakenly installed --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic and my wlan stopped working. I then tried to remove newly kernely by apt-get remove linux-geeric-lts-utopic and I tried to reinstall drivers for wlan by apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and I get FAT
<fritzroy15> hello, i need someone to help me debug this issue i get when trying to install java on my ubuntu 14.04:   tzdata-java : Depends: tzdata (= 2014b-1) but 2014e-0ubuntu0.14.04 is to be installed ... ii googled around but couldnt find anything significant on it :(
<rozica> somsip: do you have any ideas how can I resetore my working wlan?
<gr33n7007h> Mrokii: right click on the workspace => preferences
<somsip> rozica: no
<buddd> somsip: these instructions tell me to install the pepper flash player, but when i go to software center, there is no install option, and "more info" takes me to error page
<somsip> buddd: the instructions also tel you to enable some repo first. Did you do that?
<honey21> somsip:which part can check even the same problem hapen in ubuntu?
<buddd> yes, i turned off software restricted by copyright or legal issues, and the system scnalled to learn of new packages
<msbuild> one other stupid question without me comparing the kernel source unziped tar with the linux-kernel-headers.. folder what is the purposes of the distinction between the 2 . why split the headers from the sources.. would this be just so user programmers can access the headers in there programs if they don't want to modify the kernel
<IPJunkie1> buddd: you want to check, not uncheck, the repos
<somsip> buddd:  so what do you see. I haven't used Software Centre for years so not sure hat it should look like. Paste a screenshot maybe
<somsip> !paste | buddd
<ubottu> buddd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buddd> looks like ipjunkiel got it
<msbuild> because if you have the kernel source you should have as a subset the kernel headers sources found in /usr/src/linux-headers-xxxxx
<msbuild> in it
<uf> Are you trying to compile Linux?
<msbuild> so is the header package just for people not wanting the complete sources
<rozica> Is anyone familiar with kernels? I apperantly have to remove linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic and I don't know how. I tried with apt-get remove --purge but I still see that kernel listed if I do:  sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | grep ii
<rozica> Any ideas how to rollback my kernel?
<honey21> somsip:when i try  to >tail /var/log/apache2/error.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10385223/
<rozica> I have a bunch of kernels installed and I don't like that particular because it break my wlan drivers
<msbuild> no if i wanted to compile linux i need the linux kernel source... i am just curious on what the linux-headers source folders alone is for
<rozica> anyone familiar w ith kernels?
<fritzroy15> hello, i need someone to help me debug this issue i get when trying to install java on my ubuntu 14.04:   tzdata-java : Depends: tzdata (= 2014b-1) but 2014e-0ubuntu0.14.04 is to be installed ... ii googled around but couldnt find anything significant on it :(
<buddd> i installed postgresql through the repos, but how do I find it now
<somsip> buddd: it probably runs as a service. do 'ps aux | grep -i postgres'
<somsip> buddd: or sudo service  postgresql status, maybe
<fritzroy15> buddd: dpkg -l | grep postgres
<rozica> I will ask in a other way. How do I select kernel from grub? The problem is I don't see grub because it boots so quickly. Can at least someone help me on this one?
<somsip> fritzroy15: Suggestion here to do this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata --force" http://is.gd/twzcVR
<fritzroy15> buddd then dpkg -L <postgres_package_name>
<fritzroy15> budd will show you all the files that are installed on your system
<fritzroy15> somsip doesnt work, it's a version issue
<somsip> fritzroy15: beg pardon. I read that a bit too quick and thought I saw the same error messges, but no.
<fritzroy15> the issue is i need to fix this or re-install ubuntu, but the later is a pain because it's a work station
<marus> hello, i have a Problem with resolution when i plug my laptop to the docking station, where to see the logs
<fritzroy15> and i have a bjillion custom stuff on it
<buddd> where is usr
<somsip> buddd: /usr
<buddd> > cd /usr
<buddd> bash: /usrcd: No such file or directory
<buddd> nm
<marus> hello, i have a Problem with resolution when i plug my laptop to the docking station, where to see the logs
<marus> i'm using ubuntu 14.10
<fidel_> marus: logs are usualy found unter /var/log/
<fidel_> whatever log you are refering to
<somsip> marus: there is .xsession-errors in your ~/ home too
<marus> somsip: thanks you get me ;-)
<marus> but nothing to see on the logs :S
<bcvery1> Using Ubuntu 14.04, just installed AMD Catalyst 14.20, display is not coming on after restart "Cannot open display 'default display'", lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10385328
<ha_> hola
<Franziskus89> hola
<denny_> hi guys i have a problem
<jac0bz1> Hi! I have a cronjob set to run each minute (*/1 * * * *) This job executes a bashfile as root (root sh /var/www/html/player/bin/lib/screenshot.sh)
<Guest75095> anyone know why the ignore-carrier doesnt work on ubuntu?
<jac0bz1> Problem is that the file dont execute
<jac0bz1> but if i run it in the terminal, everything works
<Guest75095> guys
<somsip> jac0bz1: path issues or env not being picked up by cron.
<jac0bz1> can it be path issues when I'm able to run it in the terminal? same path
<jac0bz1> what do you mean with env not being picked up?
<somsip> jac0bz1: not all environmental variables and paths are made available to cron. Can you paste the script?
<jac0bz1> two sec
<jac0bz1> paste it here or pastebin?
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, try DISPLAY=:0 sh blabla/script.sh
<somsip> jac0bz1: pastebin
<somsip> EriC^^: good call
<jac0bz1> http://pastebin.com/6jbAMfR8
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, try DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal -e " sh /var/www/html/player/bin/lib/screenshot.sh"
<jac0bz1> EriC^^ in the cronjob?
<EriC^^> yeah
<bcvery1> Using Ubuntu 14.04, just installed AMD Catalyst 14.20, display is not coming on after restart "Cannot open display 'default display'", lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10385328
<jac0bz1> get an error in the syslog about bad username
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, did you type root before DISPLAY ?
<jac0bz1> ehm, no.. :D
<jac0bz1> 2 sec
<EriC^^> btw you shouldn't use /etc/crontab , if you want root to run it run sudo crontab -u root -e
<EriC^^> and add it there
<jac0bz1> EriC^^ When running that command, it opens up /tmp/crontab.oGC88f/crontab
<adac> Is there a better way to send back a 'static' param from within the form then "hidden_field_tag"
<jac0bz1> and adding root infront of DISPLAY=:0 didn't help :/
<Utsav>  hi i have installed android studio in 32 bit ubuntu os . i get this error when i try to run the app
<Utsav> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FDfloNeL
<Utsav> Any workaround for this?
<adac> uh wrong channel
<Utsav> okay ! thanks :)\
<littlebit> hi people, I have an hp officejet 6500 connected to my avmfritzbox via usb. I intalled the printer on xubuntu without any problems. but I cannot reach the scanning functions of it. Any ideas?
<k1l_> littlebit: you need to setup the driver on the fritzbox too
<littlebit> k1l: how do I do that?
<k1l_> start the fritz.box router menu and follow the instructions
<jac0bz1> To run a cronjob every 5 minutes, is it */5 * * * * or 5 * * * *
<mcphail> jac0bz1: the former - see "man 5 crontab"
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: */5, 5 * * *... will run every xx:05 every hour every day of the week
<Mrokii> gr33n7007h: Sorry, didn't see your reply regarding my workspaces-question. But I don't know what you mean. I don't see any kind of context-menu anywhere regarding workspaces.
<Edler> hey guys
<Edler> need some help in a very small bash script
<Edler> http://pastebin.com/ZiAr2CeQ
<Edler> my php line is executing
<Edler> is NOT EXECUTING
<Edler> *
<Edler> but the variable assignments are working because if i echo them i see all the values the loops passes by
<Edler> any idea why ?
<Mouzz> Edler: Try executing the command (php /var/w...) on the cmd line as the users under which the script runs. any output?
<Edler> Mouzz: actually here's something that might help
<Edler> if i put:
<Edler> php /var/www/webstatreports/app/console --env=prod webstats:stats $z -v
<Edler> the command executes
<Edler> if i put
<Edler> php /var/www/webstatreports/app/console --env=prod webstats:stats $z $j -v
<Mouzz> Edler: try typing on one line :)
<Guest38058> slt
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, sorry  got dc
<jac0bz1> it's ok
<jac0bz1> still confused :)
<drag0nius> how do i start sshd with system?
<Mouzz> drag0nius: It should be configured to start automatically after installation of "openssh-server:
<mysupper> hello
<Guest38058> hi
<drag0nius> hmm looks like it failed to install or sth
<k1l_> drag0nius: install the sshd on ubuntu and it will be started automatically
<Mrokii> I wanted to install unity-webapps-service but got this error: "unity-webapps-common : Depends: unity-webapps-service (>= 2.3.8-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed." Can anybdoy help?
<umbra_purus> Hey
<umbra_purus> How do i install a tar.bz2 file?
<umbra_purus> I'm trying to install sublime text 2
<k1l_> umbra_purus: read the readme
<umbra_purus> which one?
<[Gore]> use 7zip
<k1l_> on the page where you got that package or inside that package
<umbra_purus> I've read this one but it didnt help http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<ppf> umbra_purus: did you google that?, there's a ppa for that
<umbra_purus> what is a ppa?
<[Gore]> config > make > make install
<k1l_> umbra_purus: you are going to compile that source.
<ppf> umbra_purus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<k1l_> umbra_purus: that is not an beginners task. so take the time and read what sublime write on their webpage where you got that package from or look inside that package and read the readme
<[Gore]> make a deb out if it
<jac0bz1> EriC^ in the syslog I see that the bash file is beeing executed
<jac0bz1> but i cant see the output
<k1l_> [Gore]: and that is where your makeinstall is just bad
<jac0bz1> No MTA installed, discarding output. I guess that is because there is not mail
<mcphail> umbra_purus: a tar.bz2 file is just an archive file which contains other files (like a .zip file on windows). There could be any files inside that file so there is no standard way to "install" it. There should be some documentation in the .tar.bz2 archive (usually a file marked "readme" or "install" which tells you what to do.
<umbra_purus> mcphail: okay thanks
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, yeah you need to install postfix and check your mail
<jac0bz1> can i just write the output to a file ?
<mcphail> jac0bz1: if you pipe the output to a file you don't need an MTA. Again, read man 5 crontab which explains these things well (note you need the "5" in that command to get the right page)
<drag0nius> how does ubuntu handle installing nginx when having apache already?
<mcphail> drag0nius: you can only have 1 listeining on an individual port but both can coexist happily apart from that
<drag0nius> mcphail:  does it try to use both on same port by default?
<mcphail> drag0nius: i can't remember but suspect they're both set up for 80 as default
<drag0nius> are they both configured to run on install or i've to enable them?
<jac0bz1> EriC^ There! I found the error, my bashfile returns "scrot command not found"
<mcphail> drag0nius: iirc, they both run on install but it is a long time since i played with nginx. Of course, one will fail if they both try to bind to the same port
<mcphail> jac0bz1: set a PATH at the top of your crontab
<jac0bz1> I have, PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<drag0nius> yeah, i just don't like the part everything runs on install in ubuntu ;(
<mcphail> jac0bz1: and is "scrot" within that path?
<jac0bz1> ehm
<jac0bz1> well, I dont know where scrot is located
<mcphail> jac0bz1: what is the output of "which scrot"?
<jac0bz1> returns /usr/bin/scrot
<jac0bz1> so the path should be correct?=
<mcphail> jac0bz1: yep
<mcphail> jac0bz1: can you paste the bash script somewhere?
<bumbar_> i'm trying to install codelite but am getting an error (i think it says i have newer dependencies than ones that are needed) https://dpaste.de/Gip7
<EriC^^> mcphail, http://pastebin.com/6jbAMfR8
<jac0bz1> http://pastebin.com/6jbAMfR8
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, try echo $PATH in the crontab, or modify the script to use the full path
<EriC^^> give echo $PATH a shot just for the sake of curiosity
<jac0bz1> echo $PATH returns /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<EriC^^> odd, what happens when you supply the full path?
<jac0bz1> 2 sec
<mcphail> jac0bz1: I'd certainly try changing "scrot" to "/usr/bin/scrot" in your script but don't know why it isn't being found automatically
<jac0bz1> ok, changing the path I'm able to run the bash in the terminal, waiting for cron to run
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, try echo $PATH > /tmp/path in the script itself
<EriC^^> when you  get a chance
 * mcphail wonders whether $PATH must be exported at the top of the crontab
<jac0bz1> echo $PATH > /tmp/path  dont return anything
<jac0bz1> and running scrot with /usr/bin/scrot returns giblib error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?
<mcphail> jac0bz1: definite progress!
<jac0bz1> but it does what it's suppose, sortof, the file is beeing created and moved, but the filename is blank
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, try running it from the logged on user's crontab
<mcphail> jac0bz1: what sets the $f variable?
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, i just tried DISPLAY=:0 xterm from a root logged in tty and it didn't open either
<jac0bz1> God I'm going insane! All I need is the bloody thing to take a screenshot every 5 minutes!
<mcphail> jac0bz1: you're most of the way there. All that is left is to smoothe the syntax of the command. At least the command is firing now. I need to get back to work but good luck with the tweaking
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, ok, type su <user> -c "sh /var...../script.sh"
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, that should work, tried it in the tty
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, you'll need to modify where it gets saved though, as it will be run by the user
<hassoon_flies> what are you up to? executing a script in sudo mode ?
<EriC^^> hassoon_flies, espionage
<[Gore]> traitor
<StevenTheHorse> Hmmm~
<macksting> I've got this hot new AMD video card, but installing the drivers required me to break and uninstall Wine. I'd really like to get Wine going at the same time. Forums seem to indicate to me the Wine folks suggest the incompatibility comes down to Debian/Ubuntu packaging ("Is there a bug report on this? wine should not depend on one specific version of libopencl. It should depend on a virtual package that allows for different OpenCL implemen
<StevenTheHorse> Pretty sure it's unacceptable to ban someone from the operator help channel
<macksting> That is, without losing my hard-won Catalyst and my running copy of Wasteland 2.
<[Gore]> isnt wasteland linux native?
<macksting> Yes. Did I phrase that poorly?
<macksting> I mean I've GOT Wasteland 2 running, but ONLY because I broke Wine.
<[Gore]> so why do you need wine?
<macksting> I need Wine for, well, lots of other stuff.
<[Gore]> ok
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: I solved your screenshotproblem if you still need the help?
<macksting> Wasteland 2 didn't work for me until I installed the proprietary drivers, and the proprietary drivers required some kind of OpenCL thing which the version of Wine from apt-get and aptitude didn't cope with.
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: As the user running xwindows: xwd -display :0 -root -out s.xwd"
<macksting> Looked that up online, and the Wine forums blame Debian/Ubuntu, so here I am.
<[Gore]> try wine channel
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: in cron for that user: */5 * * * * * /usr/bin/xwd -display :0 -root -out `date +%Y-%m-%d-%H%M%S`.xwd
<macksting> Ah. Okay, I'll try. Any point in returning here if they prove vicious?
<macksting> 'Cause that forum post doesn't make me optimistic about their response to the query.
 * macksting glances at the timestamp. Starting to think that's, "No, no point in coming back."
<nabn> hi. not sure what i did, but i can't login to gnome from  my usual account, but can from the other(non-superuser) account. i reinstalled gdm, but it didn't do the trick. any help?
<Guest4404> ok
<MagePsycho> how to install ssl certificate in server? i have the purchased .pem file
<Pricey> MagePsycho: Depends on what application you are using? Apache httpd?
<MagePsycho> nginx server
<MagePsycho> it’s for ecommerce
<MagePsycho> payment of course
<Pricey> MagePsycho: If you're handling payments on this then I'm worried for you and your customers.
<Pricey> MagePsycho: Regardless, most CA's have their own documentation, e.g. https://www.digicert.com/ssl-certificate-installation-nginx.htm
<Pricey> (I found that by googling 'nginx pem')
<MagePsycho> CA ?
<Pricey> Certificate Authority.
<MagePsycho> yes we are using digicert
<MagePsycho> but that link doesn’t contain how to install
<Pricey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx also has an example config.
<Pricey> MagePsycho: It does? Which bit are you having difficulty with?
<MagePsycho> i got the .pem file after purchase
<MagePsycho> now what’s the next step
<Pricey> MagePsycho: Ok, so step 1 of hte guide says to skip to step 4.
<Pricey> MagePsycho: It pretty much boils down to putting the file on your server and adding 4 lines to your nginx configuration. That page shows what's required.
<MagePsycho> so it’s just adding the .pem file and adding four lines of code in nginx?
<PCatinean> Hey everyone, I'm having some issues using a font in ubuntu, I opened up the trutype font and clicked install, all is well but when I try it in the browser it does not load it
<Pricey> MagePsycho: And I guess restarting the server. It's all there in that page.
<Pricey> MagePsycho: Again, if you really are handling payment information then I think this is a bad idea and you should hire a professional..
<Cardiff> PCatinean: installed from where
<MagePsycho> Pricey: I have only .pem file, from where to get the .key file?
<Pricey> MagePsycho: To get the pem file you should've previously generated a key & csr, then sent the csr to the CA.
<Ben64> i'd have to agree with Pricey, you should hire a professional
<MagePsycho> Pricey: what is .crt file then?
<Pricey> MagePsycho: I don't want to try and replicate the wealth of documentation & examples out there... but you generate a key (.key) & a certificate signing request (.csr). You send the csr to the CA who reply with one or many certificates. (.pem or .crt)
<MagePsycho> Pricey: just the naming convention for .pem u mean
<Pricey> MagePsycho: I don't understand the question.
<H3ruS> how can i set apt-cache from other shared machina with all the packages installed
<H3ruS> machine*
<H3ruS> can i put the path on source.list ?
<H3ruS> deb file:/machine/folder distro main contrib
<k1l_> H3ruS: can you explain the setup and intention a bit more? i dont unterstand the setup
<k1l_> H3ruS: are you talking about debian?
<H3ruS> k1l_| ok
<H3ruS> nope ubuntu
<Pricey> nardev: I'd look into apt-mirror.
<k1l_> ubuntu doesnt have contrib repos
<Pricey> nardev: That or apt-cacher.
<H3ruS> k1l_| 10 machines but i want setup the other to one machine like download server
<H3ruS> shared de /var/cache/apt/archives
<k1l_> yeah, apt-mirror or apt-cacher should do
<fidel_> i am using apt-cacher-ng here - nice & easy setup
<MagePsycho> Pricey: i mean .pem and .crt are the same file with different extension
<Pricey> MagePsycho: Probably not. Read them and see. The pem probably contains both the certificate you've paid for and an "intermediate certificate".
<freeroute> so, I've dd'd /dev/sda with zeroes, so can anyone please explain why these /dev/sda?_crypt still exist? http://imgur.com/hqrOasv
<MagePsycho> Pricey:
<bekks> freeroute: Whats was the exact dd command you used?
<MagePsycho> Pricey: How to upgrade SSL3 to TLS 1.3
<MagePsycho> some of API has sent us email on upgrade to TLS protocol..
<Pricey> MagePsycho: Sounds difficult.
<freeroute> bekks: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=100M conv=notrunc
<freeroute> according to my logic, this shouldn't be possible at all
<bekks> freeroute: And you booted a live cd, for running that command?
<freeroute> bekks: I did it inside the 14.04 netinstaller (switched to another tty)
<bekks> freeroute: Reboot the netinstaller.
<freeroute> oh ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<freeroute> hi
<menace> Hi, i want to use libvirt usermode(hostbased) networks and bridged networks side by side. but i have difficulties to implement the network bridges.. does anyone have an working examples (with vms connected to these different networks)? or could give me a guide/hint?
<menace> i suspect somehow, that libvirt atm really can do only one thing or the other, but not both
<ikonia> no it can do both
<ikonia> I find that defining host networks in the host template configuration and then defining user network with virsh (or another tool) works well
<ikonia> but you can do it any way you are comfortable really
<menace> ah, okay.
<menace> and did you have complications with the network-manager, or did you deactivate it?
<freeroute> bekks: all back to normal now, thanks :)
<freeroute> still strange that "Detect disks" didn't let it show as normal
<oussama> haw can i use gcc
<bekks> freeroute: Because it was in use by the netinstaller.
<bazhang> !compile | oussama
<ubottu> oussama: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<freeroute> ah ok
<freeroute> would you say that 200 MB for a /boot partition is enough?
<bekks> freeroute: No.
<blackroot> i set mine 256
<blackroot> has about 46mb free space
<bekks> freeroute: I'm using 512M, for being able to keep up two old kernels, while a third one is being build inside.
<freeroute> but a kernel is around ~45MB right?
<bekks> freeroute: And the initrd has to be compiled and compressed.
<bekks> freeroute: So you need space for doing that.
<freeroute> ah I see
<oussama> bazhang;ubottu thanks you
<bazhang> np
<xeon123> what is the name of the program that we can use to filter data from a program. Eg. , pcol top
<Pyth> hi, i have a big problem. my ubuntu server is not booting anymore. minimal grub is booting. I have a mdadm raid1 with a /boot parition. can anyone help me boot from that partition with minimal grub?
<freeroute> xeon123: grep?
<xeon123> freeroute, I have found it. It is percol.
<xeon123> I have installed redmine, but I don't know how I start the program. Any help?
<freeroute> cool it's like interactive grep
<bazhang> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.5.2-1 (utopic), package size 4451 kB, installed size 13475 kB
<zagaza> hi, is it enough to install sendmail in order for my vps to send emails?
<xeon123> I installed redmine, but the programs it is not running. How do I run the program?
<White_Cat> hi
<White_Cat> I am reading through https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Automated_Backup_on_Linux
<White_Cat> It mentiones "The idea is to run these in a nightly cron job."
<freeroute> does anyone know if migrating .Skype is the only thing required to have the backlog of conversations?
<freeroute> ~/.Skype/ to be more precise
<gezmobile> i think skype keep the logs on their servers
<White_Cat> so I just run crontab -e and add to that file?
<White_Cat> 30 2 * * * here is minutes hours weeks months years ?
<gezmobile> i've installed a couple of times and always found my logs intact
<White_Cat> *30 2 * * * here is minutes hours days weeks months ?
<freeroute> White_Cat: http://www.corntab.com/
<White_Cat> ty
<gezmobile> os reinstalled
<freeroute> gezmobile: I did that too but found only the recent convos there
<White_Cat> freeroute what would my command look like? 3 individual commands?
<gezmobile> well just clicked the clock icon and went back to begining of time and have convs from early 2014
<gezmobile> so i pretty sure you dont need to
<freeroute> White_Cat: I think it's just one entry in the crontab, but you could also put all of your commands in a script and simply run that script from the crontab.
<freeroute> hmm all right, I'll try and check it out
<White_Cat> freeroute I think I'd like that
<White_Cat> can you provide a sample or documentaiton link? I have never done this so I dont want to mess up
<freeroute> well just put your commands in a script, then add the full path to the script in the crontab like so - bash /path/to/script.sh
<freeroute> White_Cat: if you want it nightly then it's just '* 2 * * * bash /path/to/script.sh'
<freeroute> again, see that link I gave you
<White_Cat> freeroute thanks
<Aphrodite> this is AWESOME!!
<testRav3r> Hello.
<White_Cat> I kind of see the syntax of crontab
<White_Cat> .sh is just a list of commands?
<White_Cat> like /path/to/pg_backup.config ?
<bekks> White_Cat: it is a shell script.
<White_Cat> I never wrote one so I am googling for documentation
<White_Cat> the only thing that i am curious about is how ocnfig would be transfered to other commands
<hazzardous> Hi, i would like to use android app in my ubuntu. What emulator should i use?
<White_Cat> I understand these things are trivial for you guys but I am still a beginer :(
<White_Cat> yeah, its like a .bat file from windws
<White_Cat> looks prety trivial indeed
<freeroute> White_Cat: a .sh implies a bash script. A bash script can just be a collection of commands yeah.
<freeroute> yeah, it's very similar
<White_Cat> so how would pg_backup.config transfer to pg_backup.sh ?
<White_Cat> or would pg_backup.sh pull the info from the config?
<imdea> Hi, I have a linux machine configured with pam-ldap in order to allow users to login using their LDAP credentials. I've also configured pam_mkhomedir in order to their $HOME directories be created when their first login into the server, when this is done some directories structure is copied from /etc/skel. However I'd like to change some permissions to the directories copied, any ideas how could I achieve this?
<White_Cat> ah
<Ben64> White_Cat: what config
<White_Cat> indeed
<White_Cat> source $SCRIPTPATH/pg_backup.config
<White_Cat> I was overanalysing for no reason
<bekks> Why do you need to source that file?
<White_Cat> Ben64 I am looking at https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Automated_Backup_on_Linux
<freeroute> White_Cat: although (Bash) scripting can be very extensive, see this documentation - http://scripting.kpaste.net/78a19495f
<bekks> White_Cat: Looking at your link, you do not need to source that config file manually.
<bekks> White_Cat: You have to pass the config file as a parameter to pg_backup.shj
<bekks> without the trailing j
<White_Cat> ah so pg_backup.sh pg_backup.config
<bekks> White_Cat: No.
<bekks> White_Cat: Please read the link you posted on how to use pg_backup.sh
<aaaa> hi
<White_Cat> bekks I imagine $2 is the second parameter
<White_Cat> $1 is its directory?
<White_Cat> it doesnt appear to be
<bekks> White_Cat: No. Please look at the script in the link.
<White_Cat> hmm
<blackroot> hazzardous: ubuntu archon
<White_Cat> my educated guess would be -c then file ?
<White_Cat> err no directory
<bekks> White_Cat: -c is the first parameter, followed by the configuration file specified by its full path
<White_Cat> ah
<hazzardous> blackroot, thanks i will take a look... do you use it to emulate android with your ubuntu?
<blackroot> i never tried it myself
<blackroot> but i've heard of it
<hazzardous> ok
<baum> somehow unetbootin always seems to corrupt my drive - by chance anyone could recommend a good alternative? (all the tool has to do is "burn" iso files on usb drives)
<Ben64> how do you determine it is corrupt
<cfhowlett> baum, ubuntu startup disk creator.  they do NOT create the same outcome.
<baum> Ben64, well, the boot fails each time i used unetbootin - using win32imger (on my win system) with the same iso file worked fine
<baum> cfhowlett, what do you mean by they do not create the same outcome?
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble with apt.  I tried installing codeblocks a while ago and now I cannot apt-get upgrade due to errors referring to codeblocks.  I tried purging codeblocks but get this ... http://pastebin.com/8Rhcm3Nv
<cfhowlett> baum,  they both create bootable ubuntu's but not identical.  specifically, the /pools were different
<baum> cfhowlett, uhm alright, thanks
<White_Cat> hmm
<White_Cat> I am getting a permission denied.
<White_Cat> should I go as far as to have a dedicated backup user?
<White_Cat> or would that be an overkill?
<bekks> White_Cat: "I am getting a permission denied" doesnt tell very much without telling us what you are doing exactly, using which user, etc.
<keepthelightonba> hello
<keepthelightonba> Has anyone purchased for example a laptop from Newegg i know they use other vendors although I am being specific about Newegg
<k1l_> keepthelightonba: that will better suit into #ubuntu-offtopic
<hs366> Thx!
<mushy> zz
<fschuindt> Guys, I have already set PasswordAuthentication no in my Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS sshd_config, but it keeps asking password if no key is found. Any help?
<xeon123> I am using planner to draw my Gantt chart. I have set a project from 2013 to 2016, but when I want to print the chart, it shows from 2013 to 2020. How do I make the planner only print from to 2013 to 2016?
<jac0bz1> Back again, had to go out and yell a bit.. Still having problems running my cronjob.
<jac0bz1> This is my line: */1 * * * * root DISPLAY=:0 scrot 'screenshot.jpg' -q 75 -d 5 -e 'mv $f /var/www/html/player/temp/screenshot.jpg' > /home/promo/tmp/log.txt 2>&1
<jac0bz1> Error i get is: No protocol specified
<jac0bz1> giblib error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?
<jac0bz1> this was my guide http://www.tecmint.com/take-screenshots-in-linux-using-scrot/
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: Why not use the  solution I gave you, that works?
<jac0bz1> OpenTokix: I tried that, but I got an error on every line, and i was so frustrated at that point I just whent outside
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: ok
<Siilwyn> Hi folks, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, not running any special apps, sometimes when a user logs out it 'nothing happens', pressing shutdown does work. How can I troubleshoot this? Any logs that I can look into?
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: you just copied my script and ran it?
<jac0bz1> Perhaps i should try it again?
<Siilwyn> *logs out 'nothing happens'
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: you should not run random scripts from dudes on the internet without understanding what they do.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to customize Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS for installing it to HP ML310e G8 v2.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How can I install PPA manually?
<Ben64> !ppa | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jac0bz1> OpenTokix: I'm aware of that.. And I do know what it does, I just dont know how to fix the error
<OpenTokix> jac0bz1: probably permissions - the user you are sudo:ing to - needs write access to a folder where the screenshots are stored.
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, i told you earlier the error is due to trying to take a screenshot from the root user on a different user
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, use DISPLAY=:0 su <user> -c "sh blabla/script.sh"
<jac0bz1> EriC^^ But the cronjob says to use root, and I'm using the root cronjob
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, exactly, on a user's DISPLAY
<OpenTokix> use sudo -Eu user
<OpenTokix> instead of su
<OpenTokix> since, su will mess up your own shell
<EriC^^> OpenTokix, he'll need the password for that
<OpenTokix> EriC^^: nope
<OpenTokix> EriC^^: root never need password to sudo to another user.
<jac0bz1> Ok, so in my cronjob, it would be like this: */1 * * * * root DISPLAY=:0 su promo -c "sh /var/www/html/player/bin/lib/screenshot.sh" > /home/promo/tmp/log.txt 2>&1
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, run it as the user, type */5 * * * * <user> sh blabla/script.sh
<EriC^^> OpenTokix, oh ok
<EriC^^> jac0bz1, still though, run it as <user> */5 .... that way the cronjob can't be removed cause it is in /etc/crontab
<EriC^^> or just put it in the user's cron if that's not an issue
<jason__> hello
<Faylite> hi there
<MagePsycho> which tool you use for documentation
<Faylite> man?
<jason__> This isn't in man.
<jason__> Problem running medusa -M ssh
<jason__> Couldn't load "ssh" [/usr/lib/medusa/modules/ssh.mod: undefined symbol: libssh2_banner_set]. Place the module in the medusa directory, set the MEDUSA_MODULE_NAME environment variable or run the configure script again using --with-default-mod-path=[path].
<fenix_> ciao
<jason__> Can this be fixed without recompiling medusa?
<fenix_> help
<jason__> fenix_: help with what
<fenix_> help for config wi fi
<topdownjimmy> I can't figure out why this grep isn't working; I want to find all lines of output that *don't* start with "User":
<topdownjimmy> eyeD3 file.mp3 | grep '(?!User).*'
<geirha> grep -v ^User
<topdownjimmy> Thanks geirha; what if I want to find all lines that don't start with User but *do* contain 'xyz'?
<geirha> eyeD3 file.mp3 | awk '!/^User/ && /xyz/'
<topdownjimmy> geirha: I think this works:
<topdownjimmy> grep -P '(?!.*User)xyz'
<phre4k> just got an error in apt for http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en because the checksum is wrong. What do I do?
<geirha> topdownjimmy: If you say so. I don't grok perl; I stick with standard regexes.
<topdownjimmy> geirha: How would you do what I did with standard regex?
<topdownjimmy> Oh sorry, didn't see your previous answer. Thanks!
<t5un4m1> 'morning
<t5un4m1> wondering if
<t5un4m1> wondering if anyone could offer any insight: Ubuntu 14.10 restarts instead of shutting down on a laptop
<tomodachi> t5un4m1: sounds like a bug to me
<tomodachi> google if someone else has similair issues
<tomodachi> you could also try acpi=force
<tomodachi> on the kernel line in grub
<tomodachi> that usually does something
<t5un4m1> tomtomodachi: i've spent a couple of hours googling this issue yesterday, and found the suggestion about acpi=force, however it didn't work. Out of the box it behaves properly, but slap all the updates on it, and it misbehaves
<XenophonF> hey all, anyone running 14.10 on macs?
<t5un4m1> re
<XenophonF> i've just done a minimal install, but when ubuntu boots, it crashes after remounting root read-write
<Emmanuel_Chanel> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<XenophonF> all i get on screen are two short, pixellated blue bars on the top right of the screen
<cfhowlett> !mac | XenophonF
<ubottu> XenophonF: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<t5un4m1> tomodachi: i'll try it again (acpi=force); does the placement matter i.e. before or after "queit" ?
<XenophonF> i've already rtfmed, didn't see anything there that might help
<tomodachi> t5un4m1: nope
<t5un4m1> tomodachi: will try. did a clean install again, so i'll try that after updates if it acts up
<tomodachi> t5un4m1: perhaps trying a newwer kernel could help
<tomodachi> the are fairly easy to install
<Emmanuel_Chanel> When I want to add officially unsupported drivers to Ubuntu installation media, how can I do?
<XenophonF> the mac crashes hard enough that the caps lock led doesn't work
<t5un4m1> t5un4m1: like a nightly build? i usually update via command line with dist-upgrade, so it usually gets newer stuff that the gui software update it seems
<topdownjimmy> When the output of some command includes formatted text (e.g. bold), how can I grep for that?
<joaoc> heyyy guys
<joaoc> could anyone guide me on how to make nightly packages to upload to lauchpad?
<garethdaine> Anyone know how to force install Varnish 3 instead of 4 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<t5un4m1> gremlins in the network today
<MarvinMicek> Hi
<phre4k> what do I do when apt complains the checksum for a backports repo is wrong?
<MarvinMicek> Can you guys help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/589341/dual-boot-windows-8-1-ubuntu-14-04
<Ujjal> hello
<k1l_> phre4k: can you pastebin all the output so people in here can have a look at it?
<cfhowlett> phre4k, change to a more updated mirror or wait for mirror maintainers to correct it.
<phre4k> how do I change output to english again? LC_ALL=C?
<OpenTokix> phre4k: yes, or LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 will cover most
<phre4k> apt-get update, pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10390365/
<geirha> topdownjimmy: You go find a tool that has output that is actually parsable
<topdownjimmy> geirha: haha, thanks. do you know of an id3v2.4 reader? i can't seem to find one.
<k1l_> phre4k: i had some issues on the translations on the german mirrors too, yesterday or the day before. just wait for it to get sorted. or change to another mirror or the mainservers if you cant wait
<geirha> topdownjimmy: I'm afraid I don't.
<Ujjal> adac
<balance> hi, im on xubuntu and would like to know if theres a preinstalled tool for opening images from terminal?
<geirha> balance: if there is,   xdg-open imagefile.png   should pick it
<balance> geirha, thanks
<phre4k> k1l_: k, I'll wait. ty
<valleydaddy78> My ethernet and,wireless are not working ubuntu 14.04
<abaday> Hi, I have a directory with lots of subdirectories. If I have enabled AllowOveride in apache and am using a .htaccess file, will that impact the webserver alot?
<balance> and whats the shortcut for getting directly to desktop? Like win+d on windows?
<phre4k> balance: I think it's even Win+D or Ctrl+Alt+D. RTFM ;)
<balance> phre4k,  thx
<EriC^^> ctrl+super+d
<EriC^^> balance, hold super for a list of shortcuts
<balance> EriC^^, thx
<EriC^^> np
<mbeasley> is there a way to set up user-level cron directories, such as $HOME/cron/cron.daily/<script> that would execute automatically similar to those in /etc/cron.daily/... ?
<phre4k> balance: Applications → Settings → Keyboard Settings → Shortcuts
<balance> phrek4k thx
<EriC^^> mbeasley, yeah, use /etc/crontab and make your own dirs
<Walex2> mbeasley: 'man 1 contrab'
<phre4k> mbeasley: crontab, but not recommended because of security issues. Use /etc/cron.daily. What do you even want to do exactly?
<MarvinMicek> I need some help with: http://askubuntu.com/questions/589341/dual-boot-windows-8-1-ubuntu-14-04
<EriC^^> MarvinMicek, hp / toshiba laptop?
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^: sony vaio
<phre4k> should I change user/pw in my LXC containers?
<EriC^^> ok, press esc or something and see if you can get a boot options menu
<phre4k> why do they even have a default PW?
<mbeasley> phre4k: I have multiple webservers running off of a box, and each server is setup within a specifc user environment. I want to have a set of scripts that run via cron for a particular user -- and I know I could do this via /etc/cron..., but I'd prefer to have something more generic that is scoped to just a user's home directory
<EriC^^> mbeasley, you could make your own /etc/crontab, copy and edit its contents into the user's cron and make the dirs that will run
<phre4k> mbeasley: scripts meaning: PHP?
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, Sony Vaio Laptop
<phre4k> mbeasley: you could make a directory which isn't served to the WWW but only accessible via SFTP. In there, put the scripts you want to execute and point the crontab to it.
<mbeasley> phre4k: no, generally just some bash scripts to watch for certain processes to start and to then take appropriate action once they have done so
<EriC^^> MarvinMicek, try pressing esc
<mbeasley> phre4k: that makes sense. i'll explore that root. thanks for the help
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, when?
<mbeasley> EriC^^: thanks for the help as well
<EriC^^> MarvinMicek, when the pc boots
<EriC^^> mbeasley, no problem
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, i gotta restart
<EriC^^> MarvinMicek, ok
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, brb
<EriC^^> if
<EriC^^> wait
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, okay
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work, boot a live usb
<EriC^^> and come here
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, okay
<t5un4m1> anyone have any suggestions to fix 14.10 restarting instead of shutting down besides acpi=force? Didn't work. Using an HP Elitebook laptop. google searches are fairly inconclusive
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, back
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, no luck i am on a live usb
<EriC^^> t5un4m1, sudo poweroff restarts it?
<t5un4m1> shutdown -h does, and so does powering off via gui
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, np, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<t5un4m1> EriC^^: tried poweroff aslo, and it just restarts it
<t5un4m1> EriC^^: it seems like it's a bug with kernel 3.16.0-30 - as teradichi pointed out earlier, but I was wondering if there may be a workaround that anyone found
<EriC^^> t5un4m1, i just thought of something, you could modify the shutdown to touch a file, and when the pc starts you could have grub check if it's there, and rm it then halt from grub, very ugly but it would work
<chris92> hey there, short question. my VPS is running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and Plesk 12... Is there a way to update to PHP5.5/5.6 and stay on Apache 2.2? Apache 2.4 is not yet supported by Plesk 12
<EriC^^> makes me feel like puking, but i think it'd work
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, Could not stat device -l - No such file or directory
<alfonso> whois
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, sudo parted -l does that?
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, i believe is gparted ? no?
<Vetal> cgfn
<k1l_> chris92: best is to ask the hoster company for a solution with that vps setup.
<t5un4m1> EriC^^: holy cow lol; i'll say this much: that's pretty creative!
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, oh mistake wait
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, try sudo blkid
<chris92> k1l_, well it's not a managed VPS, I have full root access. anyways, I'll try with them regardless
<phre4k> is there a Seafile package or do I have to install the binaries from the official page? I don't like bypassing apt
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10390764/
<EriC^^> t5un4m1, :D
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<MArvinMicek> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<cnnx> i want to run a scr as my regular user at boot, where do i put the script?
<cnnx> not as root
<t5un4m1> EriC^^: k so i'm wondering if I should file a bug report...I just thought of popping my laptop (HP Elitebook 1040) out its docking station, and voila, no more problems; regardless if it's on ac or not
<cnnx> run a script
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10390802/
<EriC^^> cnnx, after you login lightdm?
<cnnx> EriC^^: yes
<t5un4m1> EriC^^: so something to do with the docking station is causing this problem with -30 kernel
<cnnx> EriC^^: im running lubuntu
<cnnx> not sure if its lightdm
<cnnx> but once x starts yeah
<EriC^^> cnnx, you could put it in ~/.profile , and use if $DISPLAY; then <run script>; fi to make sure it runs only if you're in the gui
<cnnx> EriC^^: whats the exact command ?
<EriC^^> cnnx, it will still run if you open another login shell while in the gui though
<EriC^^> so know that
<cnnx> EriC^^: its a script that starts vncserver
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, kind of odd there's no win8 entry there
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot/efi
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, type ls -R /mnt/boot/efi | pastebinit
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10390876/
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, sudo chroot /mnt
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, done.
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, try efibootmgr -v again, does win8 show up?
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, root@ubuntu:/# efibootmgr -v
<MArvinMicek> Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.
<MArvinMicek> Try 'modprobe efivars' as root.
<EriC^^> try modprobe efivars
<EriC^^> did you run the for i ... done command btw?
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, it was for me? you did not tag me
<EriC^^> oh, yeah
<EriC^^> type exit and run it
<Silex> I have a weird problem: "apt-get install foo" refuses to install because "xorg" is not installable. But "apt-get install foo xorg" works perfectly
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt
<Silex> how do I make apt-get *really* tell me what conflicts?
<Silex> apt-cache depends for hundreds of packages is not fun
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^,after sudo chroot /mnt?
<Silex> (foo is a custom package of ours that depends on xorg)
<EriC^^> Silex, apt-cache depends <package> lists some dependencies and conflicts
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, no, before
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, yeah i understand that.after the sudo chroot command?
<EriC^^> try efibootmgr -v again
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10390966/
<EriC^^> efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 3 -d /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 3 -d /dev/sda
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10391003/
<EriC^^> then efibootmgr -v again
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10391019/
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, ok, give it a shot, if it doesn't work we could switch the efi files to boot ubuntu instead of windows
<EriC^^> MArvinMicek, type exit, then restart
<MArvinMicek> EriC^^, brb thanks
<Silex> EriC^^: yes, and it's pointless as xorg installs perfectly
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, nothing
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, oh i forgot.i should boot to a live usb,right?
<MarvinMicek> EriC^^, i boot to a live usb
<Silex> EriC^^: what likely happens is *one* of my package depedency wants kdm, then wants to install xorg and stops there
<Silex> I want "apt-get install foo" to tell me which package conflicts with which
<Silex> "apt-get install xorg; apt-get install foo" works, so it cannot be xorg
<artisanIndia> while installing php5-fpm I get error > php5-fpm : Depends : php5-common(= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.6 is to be installed
<k1l_> Silex: what is the output of the the "apt-get install PACKAGE"? please in a pastebin
<artisanIndia> k1l_ while installing php5-fpm I get error > php5-fpm : Depends : php5-common(= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.6 is to be installed
<cr7pt7c> cr7pt7c => Your appoximate location is: ["53.5000,-2.2167"]
<k1l_> artisanIndia: sudo apt-get update
<cr7pt7c> kamdard => Your appoximate location is: ["33.0812,-96.8133"]
<artisanIndia> k1l_ still same error
<k1l_> artisanIndia: what ubuntu is it? what mirror do you use?
<artisanIndia> 14.04
<artisanIndia> its my dedicated server
<WetWired> Can anyone help with this error? mipsel-rawgcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
<k1l_> artisanIndia: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-fpm  it depends on php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.6) and not ...1ubuntu4) like your packages list thinks. so i think your mirror is not updated yet.
<k1l_> artisanIndia: so either wait or tell the mirror guy to get uptodate, or use another mirror
<mbeasley> another cron question: i see a lot of default crontabs that use times other than the top of the hour or the start of the day to execute the scripts in the cron.daily, cron.hourly, etc directories. instead of using `0 0 * * *` i see a lot of `04 20 * * *` or something like that. is there a good reason for that that I might be overlooking?
<artisanIndia> you mean reinstallation of the server with different image ?
<k1l_> artisanIndia: no
<k1l_> not even close
<artisanIndia> will running an apt-get upgrade work ?
<k1l_> artisanIndia: please pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<artisanIndia> ok hold
<emilw> Hi, I have an audio issue. I swapped motherboards and now my cards are recognized I fail to change my default output device. I've run though every google search and help page I could find but I'm still stuck ... is there anybody who could help me along? Running Ubuntu 14.04.2
<artisanIndia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<artisanIndia> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10391191/
<qwertz15> Hello, I am using Broadcom 4352 driver for my computer but it is too slow to load things up, the speed changes from time to time, I get 40% slower than what our wifi provides.
<emilw> qwertz15: what solution do you expect? quicker speeds? :)
<qwertz15> yes, getting very slow speeds
<qwertz15> sometimes not loading even
<emilw> and ping latency slow too?
<qwertz15> yes
<qwertz15> sometimes
<qwertz15> when I was on windows I get stable speed
<emilw> do you have a USB wifi device to test another adapter at the same location (are you sure it's the device and not the environment)
<emilw> qwertz15: quickest fix could be to get a good supported USB wifi stick for your linux environment.
<qwertz15> I have another ubuntu machine, it is slow too. I have a windows computer which works fast.
<qwertz15> hmm ok
<emilw> define slow, are you still talking about the wifi speed/latency?
<k1l_> artisanIndia: does that sort of sources list have some meaning?
<qwertz15> Speed and latency
<emilw> are you running the latest version of all drivers/kernel ?
<emilw> lastest version of ubuntu too ofcourse
<qwertz15> 3.13 for the kernel, latest driver
<artisanIndia> I added http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/php5-fpm/download and seems like it is working
<artisanIndia> I am in between the installation will update if it is successful
<k1l_> artisanIndia: i mean you are missing trusty-security universe
<k1l_> artisanIndia: yes, but this fix will not make the issue go away, just the actual symptome
<artisanIndia> then what should I do
<k1l_> artisanIndia: add atleast: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security universe deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security universe
<qwertz15> Ok I appreciate all your help, I will look for a supported USB wifi. Have a great day! :)
<artisanIndia> ok
<emilw> qwertz15: i'm sorry but I will not be able to help you further
<emilw> good luck!
<artisanIndia> adding
<emilw> is anybody here able to help me with an ALSA sound card issue?
<glu3>  
<glu3>  /part
<glu3> :(
<omgitsmit> you can never leave!
<charly1> wo bin ich hier?
<lyze> charly1, ubuntu support channel :)
<charly1> no answer?!
<omgitsmit> !de | charly1
<ubottu> charly1: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lyze> charly1, use #ubuntu-de if you want to receive german help. or use a different one via /list if you want to search for something specific
<SchrodingersScat> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<todd___> Can anyone tell me if, and in what version. ubuntu ships libpcre compiled with JIT support in versions newer than 14.04 ? (I have 12.04 installed and 14.04 installed, and JIT support is not present)
<sbl> Hi everyone. I have Ubuntu 12.04, I installed PHP-FPM 5.5.22 from repo. I try to install php5-memcached but is only 2.2 version. How can I install php5-memcached in 2.1.0 version?
<sbl> 2.2 have bugs
<lyze> so i got notified that xchat (irc client) is dead. does somebody has a alternative which also works with the message indicator plugin?
<PCatinean> Someone please help, I clicked on a .ttf font and clicked install
<PCatinean> now I want it removed and I don't know how to do it
<PCatinean> I couldn't find it anywhere
<illizian> PCatinean: try using font-forge
<PCatinean> did not find it in apt repository illizian
<illizian> wait sorry... it's font-manager
<PCatinean> I used some type of font-manager or something
<PCatinean> and I can't find it
<illizian> just run font-manager from a terminal
<PCatinean> It does not find it, it's crao
<illizian> it's in the normal repos:
<illizian> font-manager:
<illizian>   Installed: 0.5.7-4
<illizian>   Candidate: 0.5.7-4
<illizian>   Version table:
<illizian>  *** 0.5.7-4 0
<illizian>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<PCatinean> bibi
<PCatinean> nono*
<PCatinean> I installed it, I ran it and it does not find the font
<PCatinean> ocr-b which is installed
<emilw> is anybody here able to help me with an ALSA sound card issue?
<emilw> or does anybody know another alsa specific channel?
<sky_net> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<xxavi> hi
<xxavi> any package like this one: https://agoravoting.com/ ?
<PCatinean> anyone with any other idea?
<sky_net> join #kali-linux
<emilw> Hi, I'm looking for help regarding my ALSA sound card configuration in Ubuntu 14.04.2. In alsamixer in can verify I have 3 cards registered but from my unity desktop I am unable to select the corect output. I read all google searches and tried many different things, talked to people and removed hardware. I am completely stuck.
<omgitsmit> sky_net: why are you always here advertising kali?
<sky_net> sry bro i didnt add in favorite kali chet
<sky_net> i am complite lol
<link0802> Hi. I use ubuntu 14.04. I have nvidia 310m and use x.org x server nouveau display drive. When system load I see splash screen,then black screen for 5-10 seconds, and then desktop load. Can I remove black screen and leave only splash screen when system load?
<link0802> *driver
<cluelessperson> my server has suddenly just stopped responding on port 80
<cluelessperson> I have no idea why
<blackflow> cluelessperson: ssh to it and see why?
<cluelessperson> blackflow, I am, nothing in logs, seems to be fine, restarting now
<blackflow> cluelessperson: was the service running?
<cluelessperson> blackflow,  yes
<blackflow> cluelessperson: which one? apache? nginx?
<cluelessperson> blackflow, yes apache
<blackflow> cluelessperson: so, apache was running, but wasn't responding and there's nothing in the logs?
<cluelessperson> blackflow, it seems so, pages just will not load
<cluelessperson> blackflow,   I was being a retard... nevermind.
<WilliamDotSI> i just setup a server with 14.04
<WilliamDotSI> with 2 HDDs in SW RAID
<cluelessperson> blackflow  Ther server is 10* local private network, I was proxying my browser through my home connection to bypass firewall.
<WilliamDotSI> 1000MB RAID for /boot, 1TB RAID for / and 16GB SWAP on each hdd
<WilliamDotSI> install went through fine
<WilliamDotSI> but it does not boot
<WilliamDotSI> i only get a blinking cursor
<bekks> WilliamDotSI: Which RAID levels did you use?
<WilliamDotSI> no grub prompt
<WilliamDotSI> RAID1 bekks
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, I HATE that.  I was getting that.
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, let me guess, you did a USB install?
<WilliamDotSI> yes
<bekks> WilliamDotSI: Where did you install grub to?
<WilliamDotSI> but grub was correctly installed on /dev/sde and /dev/sdf
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, I was able to get it up and running by rescue booting a live cd and reinstalling GRUB, but the moment ubuntu updated grub, it reverted its configuration and failed to boot again
<WilliamDotSI> the installer automatically installed on this 2
<bekks> WilliamDotSI: And what are sda, sdb, sdc, sdd?
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, I had to install via a freaking CD for it to work
<WilliamDotSI> empty HDDs
<WilliamDotSI> with no partition table
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, I think there's an issue with grub being install from a USB flash drive for live cd
<bekks> WilliamDotSI: So your system is trying to boot from sda.
<cluelessperson> bekks, ^
<WilliamDotSI> bekks, no it is not
<WilliamDotSI> i already tried to override this via bios
<WilliamDotSI> i can select one of the other HDDs there and get a failure when booting
<bekks> WilliamDotSI: Which failure?
<WilliamDotSI> no bootloader found
<WilliamDotSI> if i select one of the 1TB RAID members
<WilliamDotSI> it shows me only this blinking prompt
<WilliamDotSI> so there is something on them
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, Also, when this occurred to me, my HDD had superblock read failures shortly after.
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, HDD died.
<WilliamDotSI> hm i doult not doubt that the HDD might be broken
<WilliamDotSI> gnah all this is too much work
<WilliamDotSI> i just use an SSD i have here
<WilliamDotSI> and run no RAID
<cluelessperson> WilliamDotSI, I suggest a smart test, but seriously, I had to install by CD to get the GRUB thing to work properly.
<cluelessperson> I know it's stupid, and you might be able to reconfiure grub properly without the CD, but I didn't want to have to, so I just reinstalled via cd, works fine
<link0802> Hi. I use ubuntu 14.04. I have nvidia 310m and use x.org x server nouveau display driver. When system load I see splash screen,then black screen for 5-10 seconds, and then desktop load. Can I remove black screen and leave only splash screen when system load?
<cluelessperson> link0802, it's probably the card initializing, so probably not.
<cluelessperson> link0802, I believe by default it starts on the integrated graphics, loads drivers for GPU, then switches over.
<link0802> cluelessperson: oh..understand..Thank you :)
<Chunk2> is there a way to install an apache mod without automatically enabling it in apt-get?
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, just install and remove from  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/   ?
<Chunk2> cluelessperson: That's not acceptable.  I am preparing for a config change on a live server.  If apt-get enables the mod and restarts apache like normal, it'll take the site down.  I need to deploy a configuration change in a controlled way.
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, multiple modules?  or one? if so, which?
<WilliamDotSI> gnah
<WilliamDotSI> now i installed on the SSD
<WilliamDotSI> same problem
<Chunk2> cluelessperson: I'm switching from mod_php to php5-fpm.  I need to get mod_fcgid installed, but on my test server I can't figure out how to make it happen without triggering an apache restart.  The server takes a good minute to be totally operational after a restart.
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, my guess is that when you do  sudo apt-get install *something*     that it downloads an install script for that something, and runs that to get everything it needs
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, I would assume you could download the install script, modify it yourself to NOT enable it, and NOT restart apache
<Chunk2> I see, so it isn't something built into apt-get
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, I don't think
<cluelessperson> so
<somsip> Chunk2: bring up a second server, bring it up to date, swap DNS entries to point to new server, disable old server.
<blackflow> does anyone have any idea how to install roundcube on a server with nginx and php5-fpm?  it pulls in apache and of course that breaks.
<Chunk2> somsip: I'd do it that exact way, except maybe I'd even do a reverse proxy
<Chunk2> As well
<Chunk2> But I'm being asked to do a lot with a little, and under constraints that border on superstitious
<valleydaddy78> HOW DO I FIX THIS USB                         Unable to detect file system! Possible reasons are:
<valleydaddy78> - The file system is damaged
<valleydaddy78> - The file system is unknown to GParted
<valleydaddy78> - There is no file system available (unformatted)
<valleydaddy78> - The device entry /dev/sdb1 is missing
<valleydaddy78> Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/php5-fpm/download
<Chunk2> thank you
<cluelessperson> Chunk2, somewhere around there, I believe you can get the script  alter it, run it custom
<emilw> remember that guy who had audio problems with ALSA?
 * emilw <- that guy
<emilw> well he had the wrong cable plugged in for 5 hours while troubleshooting the issue.
<emilw> so, problem solved :/
<Pici> emilw: yay
<cluelessperson> emilw, I just freaked out because I could access my 10.* work application server from chrome
<cluelessperson> while using my home proxy to get youtube. ;)
<Chunk2> you know it might be easier to just get everything in place manually, then let the install script do the restart for me :)
<JFlash> hi. why I'm getting "You dont have access to this file" error when using sudo
<JFlash> and the file has been chmoded to root:root?
<JFlash> I mean , has been chowned
<llutz> JFlash: how do you use sudo?
<JFlash> sudo yo meanjs
<JFlash> something like that
<zertyuio> hi there
<cluelessperson> can I get opinions/criticisms on this script?
<cluelessperson> https://github.com/cluelessperson/Linux-MySQL-Backup-FTP/commit/e04488c2dccfdb5f21eb7a00e5e92b54b7dd7171
<zertyuio> i got a basic question, when i do ls -rtl on my see lots of files and folders, each files and folders taking size, i m expecting a command to show on final the size after adding the file and folder size
<balareth> @sexo
<llutz> zertyuio: du -sxh path/
<zertyuio> yes i kow that du can do that
<zertyuio> but i would like to this way
<zertyuio> add the sum of everything which is present on a folder
<llutz> zertyuio: pipe ls output into awk, summarize size-column, print totals...
<k1l> i dont think ls can do that. without you doing more magic. what about ncdu or such?
<zertyuio> unfortunately not working : ls -rtl | awk summarize size-column, print totals
<llutz> omg
<llutz> zertyuio: ls -lrt path/ | awk '{ print; sum += $5 }; END { print "size: ",sum }'
<sbl> Hello. How Can I install php5-memcached in version 2.1.0 in Ubuntu 14.04 (PHP 5.5.22)
<ubuntu> hai
<l9> my sound is broken, what needs a reset?
<sbl> php5-memcached 2.1.0 is depends to 5.5.9 :< but php5-memcached 2.2.0 has bugs
<p01s0n> on my 14.04 server arch shows it as i686 how can i know if its 32 bit or 64 bit
<llutz> p01s0n: uname -m
<p01s0n> it also shows i686
<llutz> p01s0n: to check cpu: grep -o ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<jhutchins> p01s0n: You have a 32b kernel.
<llutz> p01s0n: i686 is 32bit
<jhutchins> p01s0n: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you about the actual hardware.
<p01s0n> i have a 64 bit hardware,but i think its 32 bit OS
<jhutchins> p01s0n: You are correct.
<PCatinean> I have a python framework with a web frontend and when I use top I briefly see python having 99.9% of proccessor power, is that normal?
<TimeVirus> not really impressed with this Lubuntu DE - Miss Xfce
<TimeVirus> should have gotten Xubuntu
<TimeVirus> i no
<k1l> TimeVirus: install xfce4 package or xubuntu-desktop package
<TimeVirus> I did that on Mint with Mate and Xfce and a lot of Xfce parts showed up when I'd boot into Mate DE - is that not going to happen if I have the two options with Lubuntu?
<TimeVirus> kil^
<TimeVirus> hard to predict?
<TimeVirus> k1l^^
<k1l> what?
 * tommylommykins waves... Running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on my machine has just cause a lot of my SSL certificates to be replaced... Is this expected? Why are they being replaced?
<k1l> you can select on the login screen if you want lxde or xfce
<TimeVirus> yes
<TimeVirus> meh
<TimeVirus> I'll give it a try
<EriC^^> TimeVirus, some parts might show up, namely the notify-send and other stuff
<TimeVirus> ok
<EriC^^> TimeVirus, if you purge most of the lubuntu specific stuff you should be ok
<TimeVirus> rgr tht thanks eirc
<EriC^^> np
<ponyofdeath> hi, how do i remove all gcc packages from a system?
<fossterer> Hi! I am running Lubuntu 12.04 with 3.2.0-23-generic kernel. Can I install 2.6.33 kernel on it?
<daftykins> fossterer: why?
<fossterer> Because, I have some patches to be applied that require 2.6 kernel
<iuza89> fossterer, maybe there  is  a less traumatic method
<daftykins> fossterer: patches for what?
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: /win 270
<Seveas> err oops
<daftykins> fossterer: as iuza89 suggests - perhaps if you gave us the full story we might be able to advise better :)
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: echo sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l 'gcc*' | awk /ii/'{print $2}')
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: if that does the right thing, remove the 'echo' :)
<fossterer> I need to enable 802.11p mode communication.. I have readymade patches that are built on 2.6.33-6 kernel
<daftykins> ah i see, gonna be car hacking huh?
<daftykins> you'd be better off running a supported debian using that kernel i would say.
<Seveas> fossterer: that's going to be ... tricky to say the least.
<ponyofdeath> Seveas: haha wow wants to remove 561 packages
<ponyofdeath> lol
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: hmm, that's... odd. Can you pastebin?
<fossterer> daftykins: Why Debian?
<daftykins> because that kernel version is stock in their stable release
<daftykins> or, a very close one at least
<ponyofdeath> Seveas: https://bpaste.net/show/f7e86e1a7350
<daftykins> fossterer: messing with lubuntu to go back to a kernel that isn't supported - you won't get much help in here.
<fossterer> daftykins: "that kernel version"?? Are you referring to any specific Debian release?
<daftykins> *sigh*
<daftykins> go chat to #debian
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: I mean the echo version
<ponyofdeath> sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.6-base:amd64 gcc-4.8-base:amd64 gcc-4.9-base:amd64
<mysupper_> hello
<v_Sully> Afternoon all.
<mysupper_> I'm trying to install vsftpd. but I can't find vsftpd.conf in /etc.
<mysupper_> I did nothing excecpt sudo apt-get install vsftpd. what's the problem I can't find vsftpd.conf ?
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: ah doh. The -base packages are actually fairly critical :)
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: on the other hand, that echo show you only have those, so there's nothing to remove :)
<ponyofdeath> i removed the other's manually
<Seveas> mysupper_: pastebin the output of apt-cache policy vsftpd
<v_Sully> I'm having an install issue as well. Trying to install node.js
<Seveas> ponyofdeath: then you're done :)
<Seveas> v_Sully: sudo apt-get install nodejs
<v_Sully> Yeah I have done that and checked version and also installd the Npm but having issue with the npm -g
<mysupper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10394239/
<v_Sully> I had tried sudo nmp install npm -g but was told it was not found
<slentzen> I have ubuntu installed with LVM and full disk encryption, at boot I see the field to enter the passphrase, but when I type it appears as cleartext in upper left corner and not in the field
<slentzen> anyone know of this bug?
<daftykins> hit tab? :)
<slentzen> daftykins, tried tab, doesn't work. It's the typical thing with if I press arrow keys I see things like [[[^B
<daftykins> oh right
<root> hi
<daftykins> no experience with encryption other than seeing people have hassle with it :) so can't help unfortunately
<daftykins> root: you probably don't want to be on IRC as root :)
<k1l> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root> why not
<daftykins> because it's unsafe
<daftykins> i could make you run something that wipes your system.
<daftykins> but i 'm a friendly fellow, so i won't
<mysupper_> solved. purge and reinstall vsftpd.
<Guest31391> eh, don't really care, im on a linux vps with xrdp and xfce4
<Guest31391> and remote desktop connection
<k1l> Guest31391: running everything as root is just a bad habbit and will likely lead to you breaking your system
<daftykins> ok well, just take it onboard that what you're doing is utterly ridiculous :)
<Guest31391> ok thanks
<Guest31391> i have one problem though
<Guest31391> i can't run wine on ubuntu here
<daftykins> i hope you don't SSH in as root.
<daftykins> can you be more specific?
<daftykins> what are you trying to use wine with?
<k1l> running a desktop as root is the even worse. and on ubuntu it will break a lot things
<Guest31391> It installs successfully, but nothing after.
<Guest31391> It wont work with anything.
<Guest31391> i did apt-get install wine
<k1l> Guest31391: first: make another user. loginto that user on the desktop, not root
<portn> hi guys i did something smart and now i can't boot into my windows partition
<daftykins> portn: heh :) and it's an ubuntu issue because... ubuntu still boots? :)
<k1l> Guest31391: ubuntu desktop is made to not work with root. so there is a lot of things that might not work.
<portn> i did sudo rm -rf --no-preserve root to uninstall ubuntu, but because of gnu boot manager thing i can't boot into widnows anymore, windows is on a separate hdd
<portn> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Guest31391> im running ubuntu with 10 gb ssd and 512mb ram
<bekks> portn: Thats not "uninstalling Ubuntu" but randomly deleting stuff and harming your system.
<portn> fuck...
<Guest31391> i'm afraid if i make more users, it'll use up more ram
<portn> so what do i do now?
<Guest31391> reinstall windows
<daftykins> portn: so this sounds like a Windows boot issue only to me.
<daftykins> portn: ##windows
<portn> well i can't boot into windows
<portn> because of gnu
<portn> gnu uninstalled
<Guest31391> open up a support ticket at microsoft.com
<bekks> portn: you did not uninstall anything.
<portn> what did i do then?
<Guest31391> you deleted the boot sector probably
<bekks> portn: you randomly deleted files until Ubuntu doesnt work anymore.
<bekks> Guest31391: Nope.
<bekks> portn: Reinstall Windows.
<Guest31391> not sure what he deleted, he didn't say.
<Guest31391> so im just guessing
<nikitha> hi, someone help, trying install of oracle 11g on ubuntu 14.04  struck at  	at oracle.install.ivw.db.driver.DBInstaller.startup(DBInstaller.java:114)
<nikitha> 	at oracle.install.ivw.db.driver.DBInstaller.main(DBInstaller.java:132) ,                        it wont open installer window .... on press enter it comes out  to command line back...
<portn> i ran sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve root on my hd that has ubuntu installed, windows is installed on a separate drive
<bekks> nikitha: Installing Oracle 11g on Ubuntu isnt supported.
<portn> !danger
<nikitha> bekks: i dont have anyother option , what to do
<bekks> nikitha: Use a supported linux derivative instead.
<daftykins> portn: can you explain your disk setup? Windows was on one physical disk and Ubuntu on another?
<Guest31391> root is like administrator on windows right?
<nikitha> bekks: using this   linux_11gR2_database_1of2.zip and  xxxxx2of2.zip
<k1l> Guest31391: no
<Guest31391> then why is it dangerous to run root as a desktop if people run administrator on windows?
<bekks> nikitha: It is not supported on Ubuntu. Whatever you are using there :)
<portn> daftykins: my hard disk with windows is a 128 gb ssd
<portn> i loaded ubuntu into my 1tb hdd
<omgitsmit> nikitha: http://blog.whitehorses.nl/2014/03/18/installing-java-oracle-11g-r2-express-edition-and-sql-developer-on-ubuntu-64-bit/
<portn> it's on my laptop
<daftykins> Guest31391: they are not directly comparable.
<omgitsmit> nikitha: i was able to get oracle installed using that article
<k1l> Guest31391: even windows says now you dont be logged in as administrator but just give the user admin privileges when needed
<sm0ke> hey
<k1l> Guest31391: its like having a loaded gun all the time. instead of just load it when needed. its just more dangerous.
<Guest92150> can anyone help me gzip certain files in a folder?
<bekks> nikitha: I'd rather setup a VM running Oracle Linux and install Oracle RDBMS in a supported environment.
<Guest31391> ah alright
<Guest92150> for example: ls |  grep rth_nyabos_4286403
<Guest92150> I want to gzip evety file from that output
<Guest31391> thanks
<daftykins> portn: so disconnect the 1TB, then test the Windows boot
<portn> i really can't do that
<nikitha> omgitsmit: you want me to use oraclexe
<daftykins> portn: what are you typing from now? live session?
<Guest31391> port, try using a boot program in a usb drive or cd, then boot.
<omgitsmit> nikitha: no
<Guest31391> and it should ask you what os you'd like to boot in
<nikitha> omgitsmit:  express edition of oracle
<portn> i'm at a computer lab in my college
<omgitsmit> nikitha: i added the custom ppa and installed it with the java installer
<portn> i'm going to try to download gparted live and format the drive and hope that works
<daftykins> portn: so do you have an ubuntu bootable flash drive with you and the laptop?
<portn> that's my first instinct
<daftykins> portn: terrible idea
<portn> why?
<daftykins> waste of time. make up an ubuntu flash drive then we can talk
<portn> i lost my ubuntu flash drive :(
<daftykins> so do you have one at all?
<Guest31391> .
<portn> daftykins: it's already 'deleted'
<Guest31391> just redownload ubuntu on it
<uponatree> Hi guys, just a little networking question: Is there any difference in amount of broadcasts between 150 clients in 192.168.0.0./24 than 150 clients in 192.168.0.0/21. I assume it depends on the number of clients in the network. Am I right?
<daftykins> portn: yes but you don't know what i'm thinking :)
<nikitha> omgitsmit: u mean to use java part of article and proceed with my installation with oracle 11g , u mean to say that ?
<portn> daftykins: i ran the sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root command
<daftykins> uponatree: ##networking
<uponatree> daftykins: thanks :)
<daftykins> portn: yes i saw that 3 times now, but if you want to get help fixing a Windows boot issue in an ubuntu channel, this is how it's going to be done :) so either follow my instruction and make up an ubuntu flash drive or go to ##windows please.
<omgitsmit> nikitha: i followed that article to get oracle java installed. what are you trying to do?
<portn> daftykins: okay, i am downloading ubuntu... it's going to take 4.5 hours :(
<portn> my connection at home is a lot faster
<portn> i get 120 mb download speeds...
<nikitha> omgitsmit: article is clear says about oracle-xe installation, which is express edition.     oracle 11g enterprise edition  is different from express edition
<omgitsmit> nikitha: ah i was unaware of that, was just sharing what worked for me :)
<Luigi> msg nickserv identify taffy
<omgitsmit> Luigi: tsk tsk
<daftykins> portn: better to wait 'til then, then
<ms1607> ^^
<nikitha> omgitsmit: with express edition, i doubt i could avail all oracle functionality or not, is there someone who could help us with this
<omgitsmit> nikitha: since its not supported by #ubuntu, you should check other channels
<omgitsmit> !alis | nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<portn> this is ridiculous
<portn> :)
<portn> :*(
<portn> ***
<supermariobro> Question:  Which is more likely to be compatible with Ubuntu -  AMD Radeon HD 6450 or the nVidia GT 610
<qwebirc42776> I may have found an issue with the new point release of Ubuntu 14.04.2.
<portn> okay after i get a live usb of ubuntu, what do i do?
<omgitsmit> qwebirc42776: bug report?
<qwebirc42776> Yes.
<jfeff> whenever I open Chrome I get a message box for a password to open "default" keyring. I do not know what this is and none of my passwords work. How to I get it to go away?
<daftykins> portn: i want to see some command output so there's not much point talking about that until you get there
<omgitsmit> jfeff: google-chrome --password-store=basic so that it won't ask use the gnome keyring
<daftykins> portn: is it 8 or 7 on this SSD btw?
<jfeff> just put that in the terminal
<portn> daftykins: it's windows 8.1
<omgitsmit> jfeff: there is a more perm fix here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25974/how-do-i-change-the-default-password/25999#25999
<portn> in the ssd
<qwebirc42776>  Currently the "Additional Hardware" or "Additional Drivers" isn't working correctly when the open source drivers don't support the hardware.
<daftykins> portn: tried changing the default boot entry to 'Windows Boot Manager' instead of the hard disk then?
<daftykins> (in BIOS/EFI)
<portn> i tried
<omgitsmit> qwebirc42776: doesnt sound like a bug to me, sounds like you dont have supported hardware.
<daftykins> portn: and?
<portn> nothing :(
<daftykins> portn: a lot more than nothing happens when a system boots :)
<daftykins> details please
<jfeff> thanks
<portn> pxe exiting rom
<omgitsmit> portn: daftykins: whenever i bork an installation (i do it quite often) i use this to fix my boot "things" because i honestly have no idea how it all works - http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<daftykins> omgitsmit: that's built into ubuntu and isn't relevant here
<omgitsmit> whoa really?
<omgitsmit> where would i find that in ubuntu?
<daftykins> correctamundo
<daftykins> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> err, something like that
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<omgitsmit> but thats after the fact
<omgitsmit> when i dont have a system that boots, how do i install a package :/
<daftykins> this is from a live session though
<daftykins> lol.
<omgitsmit> ah you didnt mention live cd
<daftykins> no, didn't think it necessary
<daftykins> portn: definitely seems like a very happy Windows install then - i don't think this issue can continue in this channel because it's not really ubuntu related.
<daftykins> *unhappy
<omgitsmit> daftykins: does the boot-repair package also handle windows boot problems?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> well, i don't know actually
<daftykins> unlikely
<omgitsmit> daftykins: hm, the boot-reapir-cd says it does, i wonder what they're using that ubuntu boot-repair package isnt.
<portn> daftykins: you know the boot menu that shows up each time after installing ubuntu?
<portn> thanks for the link omgitsmit
<qwebirc42776> Proprietary drivers for NVIDIA Geforce GTX 750 Ti are okay at version 331.x (included with mythbuntu disk).
<daftykins> but it can tell you the status of Windows bootloadering etc. to tell you what's up
<qwebirc42776> It would be better if the select could display a message by the open source (or proprietary) driver option (when hardware incompatible) with a reason. But still list other options with the incompatible ones (possibly proprietary drivers or open source).
<daftykins> omgitsmit: i doubt it's different, depends what kind of issue there is i guess
<omgitsmit> daftykins: yeah man, thanks for mentioning that. i never knew there was a pack for it.
<omgitsmit> i use the cd more often than i'd like to admit ;)
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: i can't tell what you're suggesting. but this isn't really the place for 'suggestions' because nobody that's a developer is going to see them
<daftykins> portn: GRUB?
<daftykins> the white text on black background
<qwebirc42776> Is it possible for a message to be displayed for the incompatible hardware on "Additional Hardware" stating when the open source (or proprietary) drivers are incompatible?
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: nope
<fattaneh> hi all, what does second column in "ls -l command" its a number. is it the number of hardlinks or number of files in a directory?
<daftykins> but those newer card issues will go away soon enough once a newer ubuntu comes out
<qwebirc42776> Could it be added to an update?
<daftykins> why are you asking?
<daftykins> just deal with the problem and all is well *shrug*
<qwebirc42776> The reason being the Geforce GTX 750 Ti is more powerful and efficient the several of the earlier cards. It is also much less expensive in the UK than the Geforce GTX and GT 900 series graphics cards.
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: that has nothing to do with why you think that 'feature' should be in Ubuntu
<daftykins> the Linux kernel up until 3.18 has issues with Maxwell cards right now, so nouveau does not work with the 750 Ti, simple. not gonna change until 15.04 is out
<qwebirc42776> Also if the proprietary drivers support the newer hardware and open source doesn't. There should still be the option to switch to the proprietary drivers, for new users having switched from windows. Needing to manually go through the rigmarole of installing each of the drivers packages on proprietary drivers, could prove off putting.
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: the relevant people know of this issue, you're not telling us anything new :)
<bekks> And the opensource drivers are installed by default. :)
<daftykins> i think the alleged point is the fact nouveau doesn't work on the Maxwell cards
<daftykins> but yeah, not going to change that by talking to anyone here
<qwebirc42776> All it would need to do is say for an unsupported card on a incompatible driver is: "Sorry, but current hardware isn't supported by this driver.". The driver option would be disabled but visible and other options when compatible would be visible also but in addition selectable.
<fattaneh>  hi all, what does second column in "ls -l command" its a number. is it the number of hardlinks or number of files in a directory?
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: so file a bug and suggest that, this isn't the place to do it :)
<qwebirc42776> Which instance of the bug tracker would be needed?
<j_t> FOr ubuntu trusty, where ist he first boot script. eg, if I want to execute something on the first time the box boots.. where can I do them. when making an image in packer say.
<bekks> fattaneh: Did you take a look here?: "info coreutils 'ls invocation'" ?
<fattaneh> bekks: yes but that didn't help
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: there's only one...
<bekks> fattaneh: Well, your question is fully answered there.
<fattaneh> bekks: sorry, i could't find it
<bekks> fattaneh: Take a look at the section where "-l" is described
<qwebirc42776> Which package handles the display for "Additional Hardware"?
<fattaneh> bekks: thanks :)
<daftykins> ubuntu-drivers or something
<daftykins> qwebirc42776: but your point is useless, because you can't boot ubuntu on Maxwell cards without specifying nomodeset
<daftykins> or at least, some don't boot - just stay blank
<Robert_Labrie> I'm getting an app complaining SSH_AUTH_SOCK not set even though ssh-agent is running. Does ssh-agent set this env var?
<j_t> Is there some way to have something execute on the first first boot of an ubuntu VM? then never again
<j_t> so on a second boot, it won't execute
<Robert_Labrie> j_t just put in your script to check if a file exists (/etc/foo or whatever) then in your script touch that file
<Robert_Labrie> you're doing a run once for newly cloned VMs right?
<j_t> Robert_Labrie: yes
<j_t> ok, that's a good idea
<j_t> I'll do that.
<Robert_Labrie> cool, good luck
<l9> hmprf
<ararob> i have a problem with Google Earth, every time i try get direction from A to B i get this http://postimg.org/image/5prbyyznr/
<piglit> when will the new flash sale be ?
<piglit> of the ubuntu phone ?
<piglit> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html ???
<daftykins> not relevant here
<piglit> where can i ask ?
<bynarie> flash phone?
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> you can try there
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-touch for phone issues, follow bq on twitter i guess
<piglit> <bynarie> flash sale is a stupid way to make ppl hysterical so they buy stuff
<piglit> start looking every day at the site
<piglit> but i havent got the time for that
<daftykins> that's nice but nothing to do with this channel so please take it elsewhere, piglit
<bynarie> piglit, oh ok.. i had no idea
<Faylite> I have a bunch of folders with source code and compiled executables, is there a command/script I can use to recursively delete all the executables before I cp over to a windows shared folder?
<piglit> thank you <daftykins> I will take a look at #ubuntu-touch
<bynarie> Faylite, make clean dont work?
<Faylite> bynarie, It's a bunch of one-file projects, I would rather not write makefiles.
<bynarie> oh ok.. i thought it might be a gnu makefile project, in that case typically make clean will do the trick.. must be something totally different
<sysop2> how can I move the mouse to a certian position on the screen using  the command line?
<jhutchins> sysop2: sudo apt-get install xdotool
<jhutchins> xdotool mousemove 500 500
<Jordan_U> sysop2: What is your end goal?
<jhutchins> sysop2: http://tuxradar.com/content/xdotool-script-your-mouse http://danielj.se/2011/06/29/control-keystrokes-and-mouse-from-the-command-line-with-xautomation/
<sysop2> thanks!!!
<sysop2> just need to move the cursor to off screen at a certain time.
<thunkee> sysop2: found that https://jinurajan.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/xdotool-command-line-x11-automation-tool/ but be careful dont know this
<arya1> I would like to know the differene between /bin and /usr/bin directory.
<hellhound> I have a desktop using Ubuntu 14.04 and have been having issues getting suspend to work. If I reboot the machine suspend will work fine the first time, but after that the computer will only lock the screen but not power the monitor or hard drives down. The screen will flash off and than back on every few minutes though. Can anyone give me any suggestions?
<OerHeks> arya1, /bin : For binaries usable before the /usr partition is mounted, /usr/bin : Same as first, but for general system-wide binaries.
<Jordan_U> arya1: It's more of a historical artifact now than a practical difference, as can be demonstrated by the current move to mege the two (along with everything else in /usr/) http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge/ .
<andy__> What about jobs working with Ubuntu Linux
<andy__> Are there many in Ohio?
<KhaledSalem> Hello there , I have server HP proliant DL380p Gen8 with array module P420i on it 3 physical hard drives with total logical volume 558GiB with Ubuntu server 14.04 , I need to add 2 physical drives and expand the storage of the logical drive
<bekks> KhaledSalem: So you are using a P420i with three disks (which RAID level?) and you want to expand the arrays logical volume by two disks?
<KhaledSalem> bekks: Raid 5
<KhaledSalem> bekks: yes I'll add 2 more disks
<darthweezer> could help me with a problem
<Jordan_U> andy__: Try #ubuntu for questions not directly related to Ubuntu support.
<Jordan_U> andy__: *#ubuntu-offtopic :)
<KhaledSalem> bekks: as far as I searched I'll add the physical disks and use hp utility called  hpacucli to add the disks to the array "hpacucli> ctrl slot=0 ld 4 add drives=2:3" , this will expand the logical volume automatically ?
<darthweezer> When I try to switch my user account so that I have to use passwd to login it just says login and asks for key passwd
<andy__> Jordan_U, I've been looking for that chatroom or channel.  I could not find it before.
<Jordan_U> darthweezer: "passwd" is a command for changing your password, not for logging in. What are you trying to accomplish, what commands are you using to do so, and what is their exact output?
<bekks> KhaledSalem: no, the volume will not be expanded automagically. See this post pleasE: http://dmatwork.blogspot.de/2013/04/extending-hp-smartarray-raid-array-and.html
<darthweezer> I tried going into user settings and setting a password and it lets me do it but when i log out and go to the login screen it just says login and does not ask for my password. I am using ubuntu 14.04
<Guest52633> Hola buenas a todos
<darthweezer> Does that make sense?
<Guest52633> hi there
<Guest52633> anyone ??
<darthweezer> I tried the terminal and setting passwd that way and it works but still when i am at the login screen it just says login and no password
<Jordan_U> darthweezer: Does the login screen list the user in question? When you click that user what happens? Can you take a picture of what you're seeing with a phone/camera and post it?
<k1l> darthweezer: what ubuntu is that exactly? what *dm?
<darthweezer> Yes I can do that. It does list user which is me. Personal computer and account. I will take a picture of it and be back
<darthweezer> brb
<k1l> !away > mhenrixon|afk
<ubottu> mhenrixon|afk, please see my private message
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I am looking for a PDF reader, since evince isn't showing my existing bookmarks. Please help me out.
<mhenrixon> Sorry dudes and dudettes
<mhenrixon> Hopefully won't rename myself again
<Tyro> anyone knows how to handle and manages GVFS in ubuntu?
<KhaledSalem> bekks: thanks (y)
<k1l> O_OniGiri: adobe, evince, okular, mupdf, qpdfview and zathura can handle bookmarks
<O_OniGiri> k1l: adobe isn't supporting linux anymore, you can install it though
<O_OniGiri> k1l: okular requires a lot additional packages from KDE?
<hellhound> I have a desktop using Ubuntu 14.04 and have been having issues getting suspend to work. If I reboot the machine suspend will work fine the first time, but after that the computer will only lock the screen but not power the monitor or hard drives down. The screen will flash off and than back on every few minutes though. Can anyone give me any suggestions?
<O_OniGiri> k1l: evince, isn't showing my existing bookmarks
<O_OniGiri> k1l:  I will have a look at the remaining options
<Tyro> hey
<darthweezer> How do I upload them here or do I have to go somewhere else?
<k1l> O_OniGiri: are you sure its not the other pdf viewer that make different stuff with that bookmarks?
<link0802> https://askubuntu.com/questions/589403/my-unity-launcher-has-changed-has-yours I have same problem in fresh ubuntu 14.04. Any help plz? :)
<k1l> !paste | darthweezer
<ubottu> darthweezer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vj> Does anyone know how to list only files and folders that contain specific characters?  $ls *v* and variations are what I've tried to no effect
<O_OniGiri> k1l: it is possible
<darthweezer> Okay thank you
<Jordan_U> vj: "ls *v*", or even "echo *v*" should list all of the files in the current directory that contain the letter v. Please pastebin your file list, the exact command you're running, and its complete output.
<k1l> vj: ls | grep ?
<Jordan_U> vj: Note, if you're trying to write a script, *never* use ls. ls is for human use only.
<vj> I'm not trying to write a script at the moment
<vj> and I don't know what pastebin is
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | vj
<ubottu> vj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darthweezer> http://imgur.com/dTTCVkh&Lc7M3Te&STO85Pn
<web> hello guys, I am having a dilema, I am running windows 8 and ubuntu in dual boot/uefi mode. previously I had ubuntu in virtual box that I had as a dual boot, basically I used real partition as a virtual partition, since I have gone uefi, I have problem with it. any ideas if i should give up because I couldnt find solution for a long time alread
<darthweezer> That is the login screen and I have two others that show I have a password set up and the keyring password it asks for when I reach desktop
<k1l> darthweezer: well, emperor weezer is the username?
<vj> web: I had the same problem after buying a del xps8500.  I ended up with Ubuntu as the main operating system and made a windows 8.1 virtual machine which works fine, but I had to buy Windows
<darthweezer> Yes correct
<web> vj sounds painful :P ubuntu as main OS, if all the features worked on laptop :\ I wish
<TJ-> web: If you're using kvm/libvirt as the hypervisor, you can use the UEFI firmware boot option
<web> TJ- I dont know what those are :s
<web> I am using virtual box
<k1l> darthweezer: what does "groups" list?
<link0802> https://askubuntu.com/questions/589403/my-unity-launcher-has-changed-has-yours I have same problem in fresh ubuntu 14.04. Any help plz? :)
<k1l> darthweezer: support please only here. type "groups" into the terminal and show the output here please
<k1l> darthweezer: while logged in with the user where no password is shown on lightdm
<darthweezer> Okay
<darthweezer> darthweezer@sithempire:~$ groups
<darthweezer> darthweezer adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin nopasswdlogin sambashare
<TJ-> web: If VirtualBox supports UEFI firmware booting you should be able to do it
<k1l> there we go. the "nopasswdlogin" group is the issue
<web> TJ-: which one do you recommend, KVM or libvert ?
<darthweezer> How do I change that?
<k1l> darthweezer: either use the user and groups gui to remove the group or use "sudo gpasswd -d $USER nopasswdlogin "
<Faylite> Finally found the command I was looking for, "find ./ ! -iname "*.*" -type f -print -delete" :D
<Faylite> Or rather close enough XD
<TJ-> web: kvm is the Kernel Virtual Machine, it can be managed via the QEMU/KVM packages, or by the higher-level libvirt which has a command-line and GUI management option, virt-manager.
<darthweezer> And that should fix the problem?
<web> TJ- I am super noob in this field, I dont understand any of that terminology I have used virtual box and have heard of Vmware thats it heh
<hellhound> I have a desktop using Ubuntu 14.04 and have been having issues getting suspend to work. If I reboot the machine suspend will work fine the first time, but after that the computer will only lock the screen but not power the monitor or hard drives down. The screen will flash off and than back on every few minutes though. Can anyone give me any suggestions?
<TJ-> web: If you're already using VirtualBox your first research should be into whether/how it supports UEFI booting of guests
<ph88> can anyone tell me why i need root resizing?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Usage
<web> TJ- I actually just did it, I ticked the box for EFI option, it started booting but it went to the UEFI shell, now what -.- :(
<k1l> darthweezer: yes.
<k1l> darthweezer: for every user then
<darthweezer> Thank you very much for the help :)
<web> I really need to run dual boot ubuntu in VM ;\
<daftykins> web: #ubuntu-arm if you get no replies here
<Jordan_U> web: Are you trying to run Windows as a VM under Ubuntu, Ubuntu as a VM under Windows, or both?
<web> Jordan_U: ubuntu virtually on windows while using real partition
<Jordan_U> daftykins: When was arm mentioned?
<Faylite> web: Wouldn't it be easier to just format the drive and put a dynamic virtual drive on it?
<TJ-> web: You'd need to find out how to add a permanent UEFI Boot Menu option that VirtualBox will save
<daftykins> oh yeah, wrong user
<daftykins> ignore me
<web> Faylite: meaning? what would I put on it?
<ALFA> salve
<Faylite> An virtual drive created in VirtualBox
<ALFA>  sono federica
<ALFA>  ho 14 anni
<ALFA>  mora e pelosa
<web> TJ- you mean I could manually type in things in shell and it would boot? and the problem is how to automate it every time ?
<Guest18434> chi mi vuole?
<Jordan_U> web: Try downloading Super GRUB2 Disk and making that the boot device in your VM, it should be able to boot Ubuntu. If that works, we can make a more convenient / permanent solution.
<Guest18434>  coda di cavallo
<backbox> nessuno
<OerHeks> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<web> Faylite: the problem is that I wouldnt be able to use it on dual boot then, I would be stuck only with VM
<backbox> ok
<Jordan_U> web: Go with the latest SG2D beta.
<thunkee> web: only for info https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qye1QxLHS20
<Faylite> So you use both dual-boot and vm with the same partition?
<Guest18434> rispondete
<Kiwiuser> mornig fellows, could someone tell me how high the pid count on a fresh system is? just booted and top has a pid of 5600 which seems a little bit high.
<web> ok thank you guys, Jordan_U will take a look at grub2 as well x)
<TJ-> web: Correct; the UEFI shell allows you to start any other UEFI boot loader or file, including that installed by grub-efi
<cabel> Does anyone use the pam_mysql module or know if it is still supported?
<Jordan_U> web: Note that you're using GRUB2 either way, Super GRUB2 Disk is a boot disk with grub2 and useful grub scripts for finding and booting existing OSs at boot time.
<doomlord_1> if you have an i7 with integrated graphics, and a discrete graphics card, can ubuntu's desktop environments use both
<web> I found a suggestion to rename grubx64.efi to bootx64.efi, will that kill everything or does it have a chance to work?
<Jordan_U> Kiwiuser: Not a direct answer, but bootchart can give you a good idea of what processes are being run at boot.
<web> and I have no syntax idea of efi shell, it looks like hell
<Kiwiuser> thx Jordan_U ill note that
<Jordan_U> web: Since you have Windows installed, you already have a BOOTX64.efi in your EFI System Partition, which contains Windows' bootloader.
<leeyaa> hello
<web> Jordan_U: but I am supposed to use ubuntu/grub bootloader which probably is called grubx64.efi, i am never using windows bootloader
<jaequery> hi, i have two ubuntu servers, one with faster hardware and other with very old hardware., same network.   but for some reason, some operations are faster on the older hardware,  like all the apt-get* commands for one. even ssh login takes longer on the new hardware. any ideas?
<leeyaa> is it possible to add a random 1 minute delay for daly cron job
<leeyaa> cron jobs*
<geom_> doomlord_1:  You should be able to, it is called hybrid graphics.  search on that   Perhaps this will help?
<geom_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<doomlord_1> thanks
<Guest41428> Anyone know where i can get a list of commands that work with grub rescue?
<doomlord_1> i seem to remember people telling me things like 'it only works if both are the same chipset' etc
<doomlord_1> but that was ages ago
<daftykins> jaequery: probably DNS configuration
<doomlord_1> compulsory integrated graphics in intel looks a lot less dumb if i can use both
<doomlord_1> i do have a tonne of monitors :)
<daftykins> doomlord_1: hybrid doesn't mean they work together :)
<daftykins> they won't both work to run a game, for instance
<lyze> xfce4 is there a way to force minimize all apps to show the desktop?
<lyze> perhapse per keypress
<TJ-> Guest41428: see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Commands.html
<Guest41428> Thanks TJ
<thunkee> lyze: http://askubuntu.com/questions/325765/what-is-the-terminal-command-to-show-desktop
<lyze> thunkee, does this force show the desktop?
<thunkee> lyze: keys for desktop commands ctrl alt d should do
<freeroute> leeyaa: this might help - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9049460/cron-jobs-and-random-times-within-giving-hours
<web> TJ-: you are my hero! Supergrub helped, I chose ubuntu and it worked, I am in! but is there a way to make it choose automatically?
<SamsaraSoup> I've got both    vmlinuz-3.16.30-generic and vmlinuz-3.16.31-generic in my /boot       is that normal
<SamsaraSoup> and I have the option to boot either
<leeyaa> freeroute: hm so sleep before the "cd" here should work? 17  *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<freeroute> I'm guessing so yeah
<leeyaa> freeroute: thanks ill have a go testing it tomorrow
<rasdf> hi guys a friend of mine had a login freeze-> he inserted the user:pwd and then just freeze. I told him to useradd a new user and it worked, now he can login via gui with the new user. He tried to mv .Xauthority but didn't help. Any clue on what to do next? thx
<Mchammerdad> has anyone ever seen a server load of 78 on one of their servers, but still not use 100% of their cpu?
<jonne> load isn't just cpu
<jonne> usually i get high loads because of swapping / high i/o
<rasdf> he also sent me a xorg log: http://piratepad.net/K1u13kSLYJ
<jonne> 78 is a lot, though
<rasdf> maybe the problem is in the video card drivers?
<Mchammerdad> I've never seen 78 on this computer, although it does constantly run at 6-8 on its quad core.
<Mchammerdad> I don't know what else it could have been.
<daftykins> Mchammerdad: perhaps it was IO waiting
<jhutchins> Mchammerdad: How are you measuring "load"?
<intrader> Is there a channel to discuss security issues in ubuntu, or should I use this channel? Specifically Superfish?
<k1l> intrader: ask here.
<Jordan_U> intrader: This channel is fine for discussing concrete security issues, though I don't see how Superfish relates to Ubuntu.
<Mchammerdad> well the load I was looking at was in the top command
<JTechno> I have autologin to xfce from bash and I will like to execute something just after X server starts but before xfce does, is there any way I can do that?
<Mchammerdad> I didnt' know it measured anything besides the CPU load.
<kassper> I got a HFS drive, which didnt mount on a Mac. I could read it in Windows with HFSExplorer, but painfully! slow. Now with Ubuntu I tried mounting, but no luck so far. Any help?
<jhutchins> kassper: Do you have hfsutils installed?
<thunkee> JTechno: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xprofile
<kassper> thunkee: I tried hfsplus, should I get hfsutils?
<jhutchins> kassper: If it's hfsplus you might want hfsprogs.
<JTechno> thunkee: just what I was looking for, thank you
<kassper> Yeah I did apt-get hfsprogs
<kassper> Oh, and I meant you jhutchins
<kassper> I am not sure what it was, I cannot remember. Any way to see?
<vj> quit
<kassper> jhutchins: here is my fdisk -l http://i.imgur.com/Y87ICfP.png
<daftykins> kassper: did you disable the journal?
<kassper> daftykins: don't know. I'm running live USB
<jhutchins> kassper: fhs and hfsplus have the same ID.  I think blkid will tell you something.
<daftykins> kassper: you typically have to disable journalling on HFS to be able to use it with other OSs, is the thing
<_DB> anyone here familiar with r-studio?
<daftykins> yes but only from running it on Windows 0o
<_DB> yeah im on windows myself right now
<kassper> jhutchins: using sudo blkid /dev/sdc just gives a blank line in terminal. Nothing happening so far
<_DB> im wondering If I save scan information will it not have to scan it next time?
<daftykins> _DB: then why are you asking here in an ubuntu channel?
<Jordan_U> kassper: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<kassper> daftykins: Is it safe to disable journaling? The data is important..
<jhutchins> kassper: Try just sudo blkid
<_DB> because I dual boot linux and windows so im always connected to this channel
<daftykins> _DB: alright but your query isn't of ubuntu support, that program is pay for so i'd suggest giving them a shout
<NymeriaFr> Hi guys
<kassper> Jordan_U: jhutchins: also still thinking. Should it take long?
<_DB> k
<NymeriaFr> Is someone know cassandra or mongodb ?
<bekks> NymeriaFr: What if?
<NymeriaFr> I'm just wondering if  mongodb or cassandra is a good way for create a decentralized database
<NymeriaFr> or if I am totaly wrong
<kassper> jhutchins: there we go! http://i.imgur.com/CSTsNBi.png
<daftykins> ah a WD My Passport
<kassper> Yes..
<kassper> I think they are pretty good
<Jordan_U> kassper: No, it should be almost instant. Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<kassper> Jordan_U: could it be because of live USB?
<Jordan_U> kassper: No.
<kassper> Ehm, too much data, so it fills up all terminal
<kassper> Jordan_U: But I can pastebin only the WD drive lines?
<daftykins> just throw a bunch of it into a pastebin
<Jordan_U> kassper: Yes, or just run "sudo blkid | pastebinit" to pastebin the entire output easily.
<kassper> Jordan_U: here http://pastebin.com/TDzes0UM
<rasdf> hi guys a friend of mine had a login freeze-> he inserted the user:pwd and then just freeze. I told him to useradd a new user and it worked, now he can login via gui with the new user. He tried to mv .Xauthority but didn't help. Any clue on what to do next? Here is the xorg log: http://piratepad.net/K1u13kSLYJ
<daftykins> rasdf: if the login manager comes up, Xorg log is irrelevant. a pastebin of "ls -al ~/" for the affected user would be handy
<rasdf> daftykins, ok I see what I can do
<Bashing-om> rasdf: 2 other things to check. ~/.ICEauthority and who owns /home as well as the files in /home/<username> .
<Jordan_U> kassper: OK, I'm still waiting for the "sudo blkid" output.
<kassper> Jordan_U: sry, that was here: http://i.imgur.com/CSTsNBi.png
<Jordan_U> kassper: sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/
<rasdf> Bashing-om, what you mean by check? just ls -al and see the permissions?
<Bashing-om> rasdf: Yeah .. should all be <username> .
<kassper> Jordan_U: I get: mount: warning: /mnt/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<rasdf> Bashing-om thx guys hope to get back with the results soon. But then the solution would be just to chown those files?
<kassper> Jordan_U: and I still cannot see the drive in Devices
<Jordan_U> kassper: It's not accessible via "Filesystem" then "mnt/", or in the terminal via "/mnt/".
<Jordan_U> kassper: *now accessible.
<Bashing-om> rasdf: IF and only IF that is the condition -> sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .ICEauthority <- . for instance .
<kassper> Jordan_U: Uhhh! I can see the files!
<kassper> Jordan_U: Now I'm doing:  cp -r /mnt/* /media/ubuntu/42027AE9027AE0F9/Lars/lars1/ This should work right?
<tnkhanh> sometimes my menu bar is on top of screen
<tnkhanh> even when the program window is in the middle
<tnkhanh> help I want my menu bar to be on top of my program window
<Jordan_U> kassper: As long as all of the files you're copying have permissions such that they're world-readable, yes. If that is not the case, then you may need to use sudo.
<kostkon> tnkhanh, http://www.howtogeek.com/187999/how-to-enable-local-menus-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<Jordan_U> kassper: Also, what is your end goal? If you're just trying to save your own documents then you probably don't want to copy OSX's system files, and instead should be only copying files found in /Users/you/. If you do want to save OSX's system files, then you will be dissappointed by cp losing important permissions information, and may also have issues with some hfsplus attributes not being representable at all in ext4.
<kassper> Jordan_U: And I'll get a message if that happens? Thank you sooo much!
<kassper> Ehm
<Jordan_U> kassper: You'll get an error message if there are files that can't be copied. You will *not* get an error message about permissions and attributes not being preserved.
<kassper> Jordan_U: Ehm.. well they are going to be sent to my dads Mac afterwards. so no problems there?
<tnkhanh> kostkon: wow, thanks a lot!
<kostkon> tnkhanh, np
<tnkhanh> kostkon: what a miracle :D
<JethroTux> guyz, what kind of error is this? FFlags.ht.92: #21: Out of bounds. I've just installed i-nex and I get this error!
<CharlotteFields> anyone manage to get byond and spacestation13 working on ubuntu 14.04..meant to just click a link in the browser that launches the application but i installed it following directions in the readme file :/
<kassper> Jordan_U: But it is still going painfully slow, is there nothing to do about that?
<Jordan_U> kassper: Where you're sending them isn't relevant, what's relevant is why you're copying them in the first place. What is your end goal?
<kassper> He needs the files. And he cannot open the drive on his Mac.
<Jordan_U> kassper: What files does he need? For what purpose? Why can't he access the files fromm the drive on his Mac?
<kassper> Jordan_U: He needs the files. And he cannot open the drive on his Mac. And I do not have access to his mac - unless I go remote, but I don't know how to use Macs
<Jordan_U> kassper: You have answered none of the three questions I asked.
<terrylm> Hi
<CharlotteFields> I just realised byond for linux is hosting only
<terrylm> Anyone know how to fix minicom so it saves it's config files?  Says it is, but is not.
<kassper> Jordan_U: End goal is to get him the files. He needs all of the files on the drive - 40gb of pictures clips and work. And he cannot access it because it does not mount on his Mac. I tried to do it on his Mac, but they are really hard to figure out.
<Jordan_U> kassper: Why does he need OSX's system files?
<daftykins> run disk utility -> fiddle -> success
<kassper> Ehm. I thought you mean files formatted in OSx format?
<Jordan_U> kassper: Or is that really a data only drive? (The existance of an EFI System Partition made me think it contained a full OSX installation).
<daftykins> you'd have seen more i think
<kassper> It is an external drive, so no system files
<Jordan_U> kassper: OK, then using this method should be fine. Files like "pictures and clips" usually don't have any interesting file attributes that need saving.
<kassper> Jordan_U: But yesterday night for 8 hours it copied 1,3 GB. So far in what? 20 mins. It has copied 70 MB.
<kassper> Jordan_U: How about .ppt and .docx?
<Jordan_U> kassper: Please pastebin the output from "dmesg" again.
<kassper> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/TDzes0UM
<Jordan_U> kassper: Those won't need any file attributes preserved either.
<Jordan_U> kassper: I mean please run "dmesg" again and pastebin the new output.
<kassper> Jordan_U: And how do I make sure all of the lines are saved?  so the first ones dont get cut off
<Jordan_U> kassper: dmesg | pastebinit
<terrylm> My IRC client crashed ... so will ask again ...
<terrylm> minicom says it saves it's config, but does not.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<kassper> Jordan_U: Here you go: http://pastebin.com/QXYB277J
<daftykins> line 1061, could be risky though
<Jordan_U> kassper: I don't know why it's copying so slowly.
<daftykins> kassper: what's the copy destination?
<kassper> It is the laptops SSD
<kassper> daftykins: The laptops SSD
<zoli> Hi. Why cant I click on a games icon in ubuntu dash, when the program was installed as a wine program, and the link should be probably a .lnk file?
<llama052__> ughhh
<kassper> daftykins: But I'm also running from a Live USB. However it was also slow on Windows with HFSExplorer.
<llama052__> Accidentally selected all, and then terminate in AWS instead of one server.
<daftykins> kassper: ah. i'd have probably glanced at this disk with 'Disk Utility' on the Mac
<lyze> zoli, thats a windows thingy not a linux thingy :)
<daftykins> yeah live session won't affect it
<zoli> lyze: sure but it works for some of my friends, so it should work
<lyze> zoli, right click -> open with wine or something?
<zoli> wine programs are and should be integrated normally well
<kassper> daftykins: no Mac here :) And his Mac is in the other side of the country
<daftykins> ah.
<lyze> zoli, yeah but thats a link  not a exe
 * daftykins looks at OS X VM
<zoli> lyze: the same .lnk works from my desktop, since the icon is placed there as well. Im just curios how this should work in ubuntu dash?
<zoli> since it works for my frined there as well
<jirido> Hi i try to login as root in phpmyadmin but get. You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/index.php on this server . i have https enabled and have no problem loging in to mysql true cli. Where could i expect to find the relevant logfile
<zoli> on the same ubuntu LTS version 14.04
<lyze> jirido, see the file and make a ls -la
<lyze> jirido, *go into the directory and make a ls -la srory
<jirido> ok
<jirido> Thanx
<kassper> Well. I'm letting this sit for the night again, thank you so much.
<lyze> jirido, pastebin or pm
<Jordan_U> kassper: One last check before you go...
<baum> jirido, pastebin and post the link here =)
<lyze> baum ^^
<Jordan_U> kassper: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<ebenn> hello, I am trying to install GCC 4.9 on a ubuntu 12.04 system, I succesfully did this using the 'ppa' repo, but that repo does not contain the 'multilib' package (i need to compile for x86 and amd64). Could I have some assistance?
<terrylm> Anyone familiar with mimicom?
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> is not possible to clone a bzr branch imported from github in lauchpad»
<baum> jfmcarreira, hey guy
<jfmcarreira> ?
<jfmcarreira> :)
<blackhat> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jfmcarreira> blackhat: ola ;)
<faraim-> i had a boyfriend named ubuntu once
<faraim-> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<storay> ^
 * baum wonders what launchpad is?
<k1l> baum: a website for ubuntu bugs
<jfmcarreira> ??
<baum> k1l, the more you know - thanks (quite new to ubuntu)
<jfmcarreira> i am aslo quite new to this services. i want to bump my head against a wall :D
<garrie> I'm in the UK, so I've set my keyboard to UK layout. However, at the login screen, my computer reverts to US layout.
<garrie> How do I ensure that the keyboard layout is UK throughout?
<garrie> P.S. I'm on Xubuntu.
<jfmcarreira> no one here familiar with bazar?
<baum> garrie, just remove the US layout? atleast that's what i'm always  doing
<garrie> baum, from where?
<baum> garrie, in your system settings at the keyboard layout options
<garrie> baum, it's not there. All I have is "English (UK)" in the list.
<jirido> lyze baum https://pastee.org/csxs4
<baum> garrie, uhm strange, no idea sorry
<garrie> Strange indeed.
<jirido> It seems to be al root
<jirido> baum: https://pastee.org/csxs4
<jirido>  baum: I had .htaccess protection on but took it away
<nukleuz> Hi. Could anybody help me with an issue I got after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10? Im getting an notice that g++ and gcc-multilib is kept back while upgrading. Have tried dist-upgrade etc, but it doesnt help.
<baum> jirido, oh alright, means you are fine now?
<jirido> baum: no
<baum> alright
<baum> jirido, what file are you trying to open again?
<Bashing-om> garrie: Just a thought; what is "XKBLAYOUT="???" in ' /etc/default/keyboard " file ?
<jirido> I can come to the login site but when submitting login as root..
<jirido> baum: phpmyadmin
<baconwichsand> I am trying to set an environment variable but it is not getting recognized...can someone help? Really frustrating http://pastebin.com/s7my253M
<EWB> hey, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask about this, but I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a macbook and I can't figure out how to boot from the flash drive. I made the flash drive by using dd on another computer. I googled around and found out I have to use refit to boot from linux. However, this is an old laptop and I fogot the password so I can't log in
<EWB> can anyone help?
<jirido> baum: just trying to login, works fine with wysql in command with same password
<jirido> EWB thats baad
<garrie> Bashing-om, 2 secs!
<EWB> jirido: how bad?
<baum> jirido, uh, i know i had the same problem about a month ago......not sure how i fixed it anymore
<garrie> Bashing-om, XKBLAYOUT="gb"
<NegativeFlare> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jirido> EWB: :) I dont know.. I guess that gives you hope .
<Bashing-om> garrie: That is correct, so much for that thouhgt. lemme see what else I can come up with.
<garrie> Bashing-om, thanks!
<WangWL> Hola a todos / Hi everyone,  I would like to know if as the filled launchpad ubuntu bug says, we are 6 ubunters having a big problem trying to access a windows computer printer from ubuntu 14.10; or out gthere there are more people suffering it
<jirido> baum: hmm do you know where it could be logged?
<EWB> jirido: found out you can just boot into single user mode and get free root, yay
<jirido> EWB: Yey
<jirido> EWB: U on u way!
<EWB> i feel like a 1337 haxor
<jirido> baum: all i get when googling is about "log" in..
<baum> jirido, if i recall it right i just reinstalled it (within a normal account - not root)
<jirido> ahh
<Jordan_U> WangWL: Please state the exact problem your're having. Please also link to the bug report you're referencing.
<thunkee> baconwichsand: its not set for root ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8633461/how-to-keep-environment-variables-when-using-sudo
<jirido> baum: can one do that?
<WangWL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/print-manager/+bug/1181078
<Jordan_U> s/your're/you're/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181078 in print-manager (Ubuntu) ""Browse" button to add a Samba printer is disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WangWL> Hi Jordan_U, that is the bug, basically we can not add any samba printer
<jirido> baum: dont apt-get always install like root
<baum> jirido, oh - i compiled it from source
<baum> *installed
<Bashing-om> garrie: ubuntu as your DE ? Have you seen : http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu ?
<jirido> But i guess I will give it a try. Shit my rats fighting in the wall. /ahh Ok
<Jordan_U> WangWL: Are you using Kubuntu?
<goose_> yo
<goose_> So, my pc isn't reading a flashdrive. What can I do>
<garrie> Bashing-om, DE?
<garrie> Bashing-om, I'm on Xubuntu.
<garrie> Bashing-om, if you mean distro.
<WangWL> Jordan_U  here ubuntu-mate 64, same error/bug on ubuntu openbox 32bits(salentOS) , xubuntu and trisquel which is based on ubuntu too
<jirido> baum: strange to have to do that on ubunty :) As user you said but still dont you have to make a "sudo make install"
<serendependy> garrie, So you're DE is XFCE (+ Ubuntu = Xubuntu)
<serendependy> *your
<garrie> serendependy, ah, desktop environment.
<garrie> Yes, XFCE.
<Jordan_U> WangWL: I have no problem adding Samba shared printers from Xubuntu 14.04 using system-config-printer .
<Bashing-om> garrie: DE == Desktop Environment. ( back to look'n as ypou are running xfce) .
<jirido> baum: is your user owner of phpmyadmin folder then?
<WangWL> nice to hear it Jordan_U, but can I try?
<WangWL> what can I try?
#ubuntu 2015-02-25
<baum> jirido, well to be honest - i somehow got it to run the raging-newbie way =/ not sure why it works but it does now
<WangWL> I tried purge and reinstall samba, down firewall, re install system-config-printer, try change things on the windows8 machine...
<Jordan_U> WangWL: run "system-config-printer" and confirm that that is the same tool you've been using to try to add the printer.
<baum> jirido, yes, i did give a rw permission to all users
<WangWL> from console, ok.. i go
<Dimitri01> hi
<WangWL> grey button, stucked
<WangWL> no examine button
<WangWL> : (
<OerHeks> WangWL, all machines in the same network name? https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/samba.html
<jirido> baum: lol.. right.. That's often my model also.. /well not that..lol not onmy server
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | WangWL
<ubottu> WangWL: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Dimitri01> I've screwed up /etc/sudoers on my VPS, and I don't have pkexec installed either.. what can I do? :(
<Jordan_U> Dimitri01: Screwed up how?
<WangWL> wait i am tryingo to configure it manually  as OerHeks sent it. perhaps will work
<Dimitri01> edited it and not it has a syntax error
<Jordan_U> Dimitri01: OK. What happens when you try to use sudo now?
<Dimitri01> .
<Dimitri01>  /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 14, parse error in /erc/sudoers, no valid sudoers sources found, quitting, unable to initialize policy plugin
<k1l> Dimitri01: run recovery tool from the hoster and try to resolve that
<Jordan_U> Dimitri01: You're probably going to have to ask your VPS to fix that for you then.
<Dimitri01> its an Amazon AWS EC2 instance
<Dimitri01> ok I'll try to contact support
<Dimitri01> thank you
<WangWL> OerHeks the tutorial says i have to change security = user, but i have not that option on my  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jordan_U> WangWL: What tutorial are you trying to follow? I'm still waiting for screenshots.
<Jordan_U> WangWL: Ahh, I see the comment from OerHeks with https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/samba.html now. Still, screenshots would be helpful.
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: WangWL: That link only seems to describe sharing a printer, with Ubuntu being the print server, not printing to a shared printer from Ubuntu.
<WangWL> I just added a shared folder at the win comp, and it says shared at the home group, has windows changed the default workgroup name to home?
<WangWL> argh, ok
<WangWL> Jorda_U  , is not only the samba printer, i can not acces to the folder i created on shared windows8 folder
<WangWL> Jordan_U
<WangWL> perhaps is the name as someone suggested?
<Bashing-om> garrie: Maybe -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales <- ? Make sure the locale (gb) is set ?
<Jordan_U> WangWL: Still waiting for screenshots of any kind, for the file share or the printer share problem.
<garrie>   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<garrie> Bashing-om,   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<WangWL> is just a grey non usable button, probably realted with the name of the net, but ok wait
<garrie> I will logout briefly and see if anything has changed.
<Jordan_U> garrie: It may not have any affect until lightdm is restarted.
<Bashing-om> garnus: At this point, reboot and see if that is effective ?
<WangWL> Jordan_U No se pudo mostrar «network:///».   when trying to acces network...    Can not shown network
<WangWL> from caja
<garrie> Okay, will try restarting lightdm too.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: :)) .
<WangWL> i have the pic,http://imgur.com/CQu6t6N
<WangWL> Jordan_U
<BuSheeZy> I'm having a hell of a time with this install.  My connection is going in and out.  Works fine on windows.  I've tried following the paths of some posts I found on google with the same card.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/114294
<Jordan_U> BuSheeZy: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<k1l> BuSheeZy: that is talking about very old kernel versions. that is not up to date
<BuSheeZy> I'm actually on lubuntu.  Darn.  Well atleast I know.
<BuSheeZy> sorry for asking and being about lubuntu
<k1l> lsb_release -d      will tell you
<BuSheeZy> that made little sense
<CharlotteFields> I installed windows to a hdd by putting an install ISOs contents on a partition and marking it as bootable, is there anything else I need to do? i forgot how i did it in the past.
<BuSheeZy> 14.10
<k1l> !broadcom | BuSheeZy
<ubottu> BuSheeZy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BuSheeZy> Hrmm
<BuSheeZy> not the same version
<roa_> buenas noches
<k1l> BuSheeZy: so what wifi device is it?
<Jordan_U> CharlotteFields: That's more of a question for ##windows.
<k1l> BuSheeZy: "lspci" will tell
<CharlotteFields> ah ty Jordan_U
<BuSheeZy> http://pastie.org/private/iq73rcfjobzmzjtifipcq
<BuSheeZy> a bunch of info about it
<BuSheeZy> NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<k1l> BuSheeZy: so its about lan and not wifi?
<BuSheeZy> correct
<sn33zy> okay this may not be a ubuntu problem but my wife is on mint and she is having no problems on the internet, me on the other hand, my web pages become unresponsive and when i did a speed test its stuck on the upload...
<k1l> BuSheeZy: so why are you using stuff from the bm43 wifi then?
<BuSheeZy> It would have automatically been done
<ner0x> Good afternoon. What would the best partition format for a usb backup drive?
<Jordan_U> ner0x: It depends on what you're backing up and what OSs you plan to read those backups from.
<Jordan_U> ner0x: If you're only going to read the files from GNU/Linux, then ext4 is probably a good choice.
<ner0x> Jordan_U: Ubuntu 14.10 across both.
<k1l> BuSheeZy: i dont find any issue with that lan.
<BuSheeZy> Hrmm.  :X
<[nsh]> wat, no...
<Revenant> Oki wanna play its now you fuckers.
<Revenant> WAKE THE FUCK UP
<BuSheeZy> o.O
<j_t> How big is the base install of ubuntu 14.04.1?
<j_t> how many gigs
<wlodpolm> 14.10 is about 5gb
<k1l> j_t: install 14.04.2 so you dont need to get a lot of updates after install
<k1l> j_t: you mean minimal install? or a regular install for desktop usage?
<Bray90820> is there a way to create a link or shortcut for the dash so I can put it in docky
<herbert44> en tant que musicien, j'utilise beaucoup de programmes pour écouter et faire ma musique, mais audacious est très instable et les réglages pulseaudio et audio mixeur XFCE ne sont pas stables
<Ben64> !fr | herbert44
<ubottu> herbert44: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<herbert44> ok j'écrirai en anglais..:)
<sasda2312> hi
<sasda2312> bye!
<Jordan_U> philwong: The speed depends on what you're trying to do with the machine. I more than happily develop C code (and use IRC) on this latitude D810 that is a little more than a decade old, using XFCE or LXDE. But trying to browse the web can get annoying fast.
<philwong> yes,
<philwong> all do web development, browse using multiple browsers etc
<duoi> philwong, lubuntu would run great. i personally installed elementary os (based on ubuntu, not lightweight) on my old laptop and it ran very smooth.
<philwong> does linux in general run "smooth" in the sense that it does not get slow overtime
<Bray90820> is there a way to create a link or shortcut for the dash so I can put it in docky
<duoi> philwong, that's actually a feature of it over windows imo. it doesn't get "heavier" over time.
<philwong> so does it remain smooth or does it get choppy but just not as fast as windows?
<philwong> I know osx is pretty solid
<Bray90820> is there a way to create a link or shortcut for the dash so I can put it in docky
<ubuntu_> vrir linux. je travaille surtout les sons, mais j'e trouve que les lecteurs que j'ai sont très instables, ainsi que les règlages come audio mixeur XFCE ou pulse audio. jereviendrai plus tard si je trouve quelqu'un pour m'apporter un peu d'aide..
<jmnoz> is it possible to change the alignment of the window title in unity, ubuntu 14.10? if so, how?
<7JTACFW9D> so, before I'm goin to read channel topic..
<serendependy> philwong, My experience has been that as long as you don't install software that auto-starts and runs a heavy load, a linux box that's been running for even a year is just as zippy as the fresh install
<BuSheeZy> k1l, I tried an install of debian and I am having the same problem.  This card just must not be happy with tg3.
<geode> hello
<jamesd_> hi
<geode> i wanna ask something.
<geode> i searched alot but couldnt find texlive-lang-turkish package in ubuntu 12.04 repositories. currently only trusty have babel turkish in texlive-lang-european
<jamesd_> geode: thats nice, take a number we will get back to your question sometime next week
<geode> uh huh?
<jamesd_> jk
<geode> :D
<BuSheeZy> k1l: same thing with Debian :/
<geode> iam sorry if it is a dumb question. new in linux but can i use that package in ubuntu 12.04? -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/texlive-lang-european
<geode> this is the only package that include support for Turkish that i found
<Guest66560> how can you access an encrypted home folder via liveCD?
<Guest66560> so does anyone know?
<Nguyen> hello guys, im experiencing very sluggish preformance on Ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<beepie> Nguyen, how is it sluggy?
<geode> iam gonna roll back to windows i think
<Nguyen> beepie: Hey beepie so basically it takes a open to open things. FIrefox takes around 10-20 secs. Software center takes about 30-40 secs.
<beepie> geode, hey kid you need a ride?
<Guest66560> geode, yeah windows is good, i've never had any major problems with it and there is always a lot of support
<beepie> Nguyen, those two apps always have run slow..  I use chromium and synaptic in their place.. makes a big difference
<beepie> Nguyen, (chrome comes with pepperapi flash)
<geode> iam happy with ubuntu. but for this latex package stuff. i have to. from the laptop
<BuSheeZy> All I wanted was to have a shell box but darn old ethernet drivers :|
<Nguyen> beepie: but even the dash itself loads things slowly, and sometimes the computer freezes
<BuSheeZy> 50% packet loss isn't optimal
<beepie> Nguyen, how old is the hardware?
<BuSheeZy> back to windows and putty
<Nguyen> beepie: would it run faster, if i used i3 or awesome instead? for window management. i tried to do that, but the software confused me. seemed pretty fast though. the computer itself is only like 3 months old. works super fast when logged into windows
<jamesd_> BuSheeZy: think rasperry PI, or a viraualbox guest
<BuSheeZy> Yeah, I already have this box
<beepie> Nguyen, brand new or second hand? anyways..
<BuSheeZy> I'll probably get a couple of the raspberry pi 2's
<Nguyen> beepie: brand new.
<BuSheeZy> for fun
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<beepie> Nguyen, this the latest ubuntu and 64-bit ? (not 32-bit?)
<beepie> Nguyen, if on 64-bit processor, it's 64-bit of course .. not sure if you know this
<beepie> Nguyen, (i mean you use the 64-bit iso)
<Nguyen> beepie: correct i have 64 bit iso installed
<beepie> Nguyen, i'd try updating any kernels and see if that helps..
<beepie> Nguyen, there's can be minor corrections somewhere after rtm
 * beepie thinks "release" lol
<Nguyen> beepie: just checked for updates, nothing available
<Nguyen> beepie: its also a fresh install
<Guest66560> Nguyen, if you can't find the solution just use Windows and don't waste time, seriously
<Nguyen> Guest66560: I'm required to use Linux for my class....
<beepie> Nguyen, if you check with iotop or top you might be able to see top processes...
<Guest66560> if 1706 Ubuntu users on here don't know the solution...
<beepie> Nguyen, sometimes there is "locate" updating
<beepie> Nguyen, and it runs like once a day
<Nguyen> beepie: I dont see tht when i run top
<Nguyen> beepie: could the prob be Unity itself?
<Nguyen> beepie: should i try gnome 3?
<Guest66560> a good O/S is suppose to save you time, enhance your work flow, and increase your productivity... if you are wasting hours upon hours trouble shooting
<Nguyen> Guest66560: Look idk what your problem is, maybe you dont like linux. But if you don't have productive input for the problem please refrain.... I am REQUIRED to run Ubuntu for class ITS NOT OPTIONAL
<Ben64> !behelpful | Guest66560
<ubottu> Guest66560: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Nguyen> beepie: ?
<Ben64> Nguyen: can you explain your issue again? I don't see it in the scrollback due to freenode issues
<demonjester> Hey guys not sure if i am in the right channel but I was wondering, what linux distro can I use on old computer, but have it cli only since the only time I am accessing it is ssh
<Ben64> demonjester: this is an ubuntu channel, so I'd say ubuntu server, you might want to ask in ##linux though
<krabador> demonjester, on the *buntu way the lightest is lubuntu, but you can have a terminal-only solution, with ubuntu server
<demonjester> Ben64: Thanks I had a feeling I should try linux, also if I install ubuntu server on a desktop pc would that affect anything since its not actual server hardware, this is just old pc.
<Nguyen> Ben64: Hey ben :), so basically Ubuntu is running a bit sluggish on the system. It sometimes freezes, the dash search is a bit slow also. And when i run some programs for my Programming class. It takes a while to finish executing. I have an 8gb i7 laptop.
<Ben64> demonjester: the server version is the same as the desktop version, just without the gui and stuff you'd normally want on a desktop computer
<Bashing-om> demonjester: Minimal install, if ya handy with the software repository .
<demonjester> Ben64: ok thank you, you were very helpful
<Ben64> Nguyen: have you tried a different desktop? like gnome-fallback or xfce or lxde? most of the time i see ubuntu running slow is due to graphics
<Nguyen> Ben64: Ubuntu gives me the option to use Nvidia proprietary drivers should i try that? I havent used xfce or lxde, but i did use Openbox, and i3, and awesome. and all 3 seemed to show good preformance. but i was a bit confused on how to configure them so i reverted back to Unity.
<geode> problem solved guys :D i began to love ubuntu. i get used to it
<Ben64> Nguyen: do you know if you have a dual gpu setup
<Jordan_U> Nguyen: Try the proprietary Nvidia drivers, yes.
<Jordan_U> Nguyen: One of the primary causes of sluggishness on what should be fast machines is incomplete or completely missing 3D acceleration.
<Nguyen> Ben64: I'm sorry Im not sure :/. how can i find out?
<jmnoz> so I changed my greeter for lightdm but how can I change or modify the lock screen?
<jmnoz> (in Ubuntu 14.10)
<Nguyen> Jordan_U: Will install those drivers greatly reduce my battery life?
<Ben64> Jordan_U: would installing nvidia now magically do nvidia-prime if necessary? I've avoided those types of systems
<Jordan_U> Nguyen: No, and it may improve your battery life.
<Nguyen> Jordan_U: okay thank you sir, I will install and test it out
<Jordan_U> Ben64: I don't know. I have faith that given how common such hardware is now, Ubuntu's Additional drivers tool wouldn't do anything that's likely to make the user be unable to get back into X, but that faith may be misplaced.
<Jordan_U> Nguyen: You're welcome. If you have any trouble getting back to a GUI after reboot, come back here from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB.
<Jordan_U> Nguyen: If you don't have recovery boot media, or another OS if this is a dual boot, handy then now might be a good time to get that ready.
<Ben64> Not a bad idea, I was certainly surprised when I installed 14.04 on here and had to do absolutely nothing to get nvidia working. Didn't have to click "OK" , didn't have to open up the hardware drivers page, everything *just worked*
<Nguyen> Jordan_U: I have windows 8 also installed and a live ubuntu cd so i should be fine ^_^
<Jordan_U> Ben64: The Nouveau project is doing great work :)
<jmnoz> I guess I can install light-locker?
<geode> and one more question. is it possible to pause updates for kernel in ubuntu. i mean freeze it in the current version?
<underd0g> yo
<geode> or disable
<Ben64> geode: why..?
<underd0g> just testing
<geode> Ben64: in my laptop i had alot of driver issues after kernel update
<Ben64> geode: what driver issues
<geode> it did not detect my usb drives. also had problems about overheating. in samsung 5 series ultrabooks NP530u3c causes brick problems they say
<nguyen> Ben64: Hey guys i installed the drivers, but proformance seems the same, and now i also dont have any working audio :/
<nguyen> Jordan_U_phone: is there any way to fix the audio issue :/
<ivan_on_trac> How does the ubuntu advantage service? This service supports the SLA bug, or crashes?
<Guest66560> so how can you access an encrypted home folder via liveCD?
<Shark0> hello
<Shark0> how to get into another systems terminal which is connected by lan ?
<Shark0> anybody here ?
<Demon_Jester> heu guys i was just here 10-20 min ago. i ran into a snag, im hanging in installation "retrieving dosfstools-udeb" i googled it but list bug trackers. any ideas?
<Demon_Jester> ubuntu server*
<Demon_Jester> shark0: do you mean if your already in another ssh connection? if that is what you mean just ssh like normal.
<Shark0> yeah , by using ssh
<Shark0> is there any other way to sneak in without knowing password ?
<Demon_Jester> sneak in. sure if they have shell shock exploit.
<Shark0> is that a software or something ?
<Demon_Jester> if you have to ask then stop asking how to sneak in. we are not tech support for malicious reasons.
<Guest33687> this ^^^^
<Doc-Saintly> Hello All. I have a few linux boxes in various places (all ubuntu versions). Can anyone recommend a way for me to keep tabs on them? SImple things like their IP, if they're online, how many patches they need, etc.
<Guest66560> accessing your encrypted home folder via liveCD should be as easy as accessing an typical encrypted folder, by just clicking to mount the drive and then putting in your password, so why isn't it?
<Guest33687> Doc-Saintly, sounds like the landscape management app scenario from Canonical
<baum> question: assuming that i'll never run out of RAM means that i will never use my swap partition right?
<Ben64> or if you never want to hibernate
<baum> nope, not planning to do that - restarting the machine is usually faster
<baum> anyways does this mean that i can create the swap partition on the ssd?
<krabador> baum, with 4gb ram or more, swap isn't srictly needed
<baum> krabador, alright, thanks, guess the 32gb ram here make it obsolete
<Guest66560> Ben42_, is it true that if you use lightDM display manager you can't hibernate?
<baum> krabador, leaves the question: what happens if the RAM caps at 4gb+ and no swap is available?
<Guest66560> standby saves your open data on RAM and hibernation saves your data on the HDD right?
<krabador> baum, oooh, with 32gb ram , think to other than swap, you can mount in ramdisk many things, to optimize write cycles on a ssd
<Guest66560> hibernation basically shuts down the computer?
<baum> Guest66560, yes it does
<Guest66560> i heard hibernation on Ubuntu is broken tho
<krabador> baum, it's really unlikely, but processes can't write things, system can became unstable and can freeze
<krabador> baum, with 4gb ram it's really really unlikely
<baum> krabador, by chance you are aware of potential safty mechanics once this scenario happens? hard to belive that the system would simply freeze
<Guest66560> baum is it safe to use the repair feature on a liveCD to fix a hanging issue when the distro is starting up without deleting personal files?
<baum> Guest66560, no idea sorry
<krabador> baum, only system freeze, applications that became unstable, crashes
<Doc-Saintly> Can anyone tell me about the landscape app? How is it?
<baum> krabador, alright thanks - just read through the warning during the installation - quite scary :P
<Guest66560> krabador, how do you set write permissions on an encrypted home folder that is mounted via liveCD?
<Demon_Jester> is there a way i can install ubuntu server without internet connection? it keeps hanging when it tries to download files.
<leif> hello
<krabador> Guest66560, what you need to do??
<azoller2> anyone good with kivy?
<azoller2> or python-for-android?
<Guest66560> krabador, i think i need to set write permissions on an encrypted home folder that is mounted via liveCD
<krabador> Guest66560, ok, but why?
<Guest66560> well, when ubuntu is starting up it hangs, and i think it might be because there is no space on the hdd, i tried recovery mode tools on startup but they didn't work, so i'll try this, if not i will try to use liveCD to repair the O/S so i am trying to make backups of my personal files
<krabador> ok Guest66560 http://askubuntu.com/questions/361249/how-do-i-rescue-files-from-the-encrypted-home-folder-via-live-usb-stick
<Guest66560> krabador, i already mounted my encrypted home folder, but it seems to be read only
<Guest66560> i want to be able to right, so that i can delete a few files and try to startup once again
<Guest66560> write*
<krabador> Guest66560, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<bruxC> hi, i gparted via gmagic iso to extend my ext4 volume. It did it successfully however... when i sudo parted /dev/sdb it comes up with:  1      32.3kB  4838GB  4838GB  ext4               msftdata
<Guest66560> krabador, how do you mount with the --rw parameter
<Guest66560> what's the command
<bruxC> clearly the size is off and it's showing a microsoft flag...
<bruxC> is there a reasonw why my ext4 got its partition table changed?
<krabador> Guest66560, have you read the manpage at "To mount with read and  write permission, add the --rw parameter?"
<Guest66560> krabador, but i don't know the actual command
<krabador> <krabador> Guest66560, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<Demon_Jester> during my ubuntu server install it keeps hanging at "jsfutils-udeb" is there anyway to do offline install?
<krabador> Demon_Jester, if you skip config-network and apply-updates, it can be installed without connection
<krabador> Demon_Jester, but it's better to you , to do a fresh installation with internet connection
<Demon_Jester> its keeps hanging it wont install, also i unplugged my ethernet and keeps looping so i still cant proceed. this is very frustrating.
<krabador> Demon_Jester, have you skipped the network configuration?
<Demon_Jester> i just let it run the tests and have it fail.
<krabador> Demon_Jester, you must skip it properly
<Guest66560> krabador, so will this work? sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda5
<krabador> Guest66560, are you high?
<Guest66560> ?
<krabador> Guest66511, ecryptfs-recover-private [--rw] [encrypted private dir]
<krabador> that's the command
<Demon_Jester> krabador how do i skip it properly? hit escape?
<krabador> Guest66511, ecryptfs-recover-private --rw /encrypted/private/dir
<Guest66560> will it remount it?
<krabador> Guest66560, umount , and use the command
<krabador> Demon_Jester, it try to autoconf
<krabador> try press esc
<krabador> at manual configuration , chose "do not configure network at this time"
<Demon_Jester> kabador i wish it was that easy but i always hit bad archive mirror, and it loops from here.
<FatAndSassy> hi
<Demon_Jester> this is pissing me off it keeps hanging when i try to download the files. always between 14-16% no one else has this issue so idk what is going on.
<bynarie> if anyone can help me out, im tryin to install buntu (xubuntu 14.10) in virtualbox on an ubuntu host machine, but when the live cd boots up i get this big colored screen with lines and stuff... not usable at all
<Upstand> I love black people so much
<stacks_> the nsa has their hands in everything. Very informative and powerful documentary about Edward Snowden called Citizenfour http://weshare.me/e33be3d590f32460/Citizenfour_(2014)_-_The_Edward_Snowden_Story.mp4
<Notsuchabadthing> hello everyone?
<Upstand> I really love black people
<Upstand> I LOVE black people so much
<Notsuchabadthing> can someone help me with getting started?
<nick___> I run cgpt to create a new partition, but when I am done, I don't see a new block file created in /dev/ directory.  Do I need to run special command so systemd/upstart/udev creates this new device automatically after cgpt is done?
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<jamesd_> Upstand: fee free to douse your self in flamable liquid and apply match and you too can be blackened.
<nick___> Notsuchabadthing: be a bit more specific ... getting started with what?
<Notsuchabadthing> nick___ pm u i will
<Notsuchabadthing> jamesd_:why are you so angry about black people?
<fluidX> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/15/02/25/0016226/fbi-offers-3-million-reward-for-russian-hacker
<fluidX> vigilates start your engines
<fry_> How do I make a launcher?
<jamesd_> Notsuchabadthing: i'm not.. just trying to make our pet troll something to think about.
<fluidX> vigilantes leave no stone unturned
<fluidX> its the wild west
<Upstand> wow that was a short quiet
<Upstand> lol
<fluidX> manhunt we love it
<Upstand> is this a dating network?
<fluidX> yes if you ant to date an hacker
<fluidX> theyl probe you
<fry_> How do I make a launcher?
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem with a bash script that I can't figure out. I have a script calling a config file like this: if [ -f file]; then (next line) source file (next line) fi
<dejavou42> the script is in /sbin, and the config file is in a subdir of etc
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<Upstand> l
<EriC^^> dejavou42, is it literally as you posted?
<dejavou42> yes
<dejavou42> err no
<dejavou42> lol
<EriC^^> i mean if [ -f file]; then
<EriC^^> is there a space between file and ]
<dejavou42> yes there is
<dejavou42> sorry
<EriC^^> ok, are you using absolute paths in it?
<dejavou42> it isn't a syntax error because the else statement that follows executes correctly if the file doesn't exist
<dejavou42> but if the file does exist, the script exits and returns without executing the rest of the script
<dejavou42> if I comment out the source line and put something arbitrary like echo "ok", the rest of the script executes
<dejavou42> the source file is syntaxed like so ## comment line (next line) VARIABLE="var"
<dejavou42> yes I am using absolute paths, sorry I didn't see that question
<dejavou42> EriC^^: so, It reads as if [ -f /etc/vpnclient/vpn.config]; then (next line) (tab indent) source /etc/vpnclient/vpn.config
<dejavou42> I've tested in the home directory and it works. The only thing that I can find is that the location in  /sbin and/or /etc/vpnclient directories are causing the problems
<dejavou42> fry_: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<Rahul__> mss, hii
<shukry> test
<hamtechgeek> ..
<hamtechgeek> ..
<shukry> ??
<mumin> hello
<Notsuchabadthing> hey
<marco> in which folder are the shortcuts for the unity menu?
<EriC^^> marco, do you mean the launcher, or the dash?
<marco> launcher
<marco> i cant find the steam games under /usr/share/applications
<crc32> How do I uninstall mysql with out an attempt to go from 5.5 to 5.6
<EriC^^> marco, gsettings list-recursively | grep Launcher
<crc32> I'm in a broken state and can't get rid of mysql. apt is trying to install mariadb for some reason?
<EriC^^> marco, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites ['application:.................. '] to modify them
<marco> thx
<EriC^^> np
<crc32> I get cannot remove mysql-common kde-workspace-bin depends: plasma-desktop. How do I get rid of kde and mysql?
<EriC^^> crc32, sudo apt-get purge plasma-desktop
<crc32> wtf? apt-get pruge plasma-desktop tries to install "plasma-netbook.
<crc32> why are packages trying to be installed when I try to remove them?
<EriC^^> apt works in mysterious ways
<crc32> I don't understand this behavior of attempting to replace packages when I'm trying tyo just remove them.
<dage> i am new to ubuntu and i would like to know why my laptop will not connect to the wifi
<crc32> how do I get rid of plasma. Trying to uninstall plasma-desktop tries to install plasma-netbook.
<Mut> Shalom Dage, what is it this time?
<dage> 11:12
 * Mut shakes my head and sighs. "I sware, you get all the bad luck."
<Mut> Anyway, why don't you tell me what's going on to see if I can help them understand you a bit better.
<dage> i can not connect to my wifi after installing the newest ubuntu to my laptop
<Mut> I hear that happenes a lot with Ubuntu.
<Mut> What did they tell you to do?
<dage> install something that wont install
<Mut> I see...
<Mut> Maybe we should start over...
<Mut> Let me see...
<crc32> http://pastebin.com/AZUjwiaf <-- trying to remove a curse tries to install another curse. I already have gnome metacity installed and for what ever reason kde is preventing me from installing mysql. How  do I remove kde plasma all that nonsense.
<Mut> Shalom, my friened here seemes to be getting that WiFi where you can't conect after first installing. he's no so good with the tech terms and has a funny way of speeking so I'll do my best to tranclate everything.
<dage> lol what ever man
<dage> thanks for this but ima try it my way
<dage> good luck yo all you guys
<Mut> Hm?
<Mut> he's being stubern...
<alvaro> hola
<Mut> Shalom.
<alvaro> soy nuevo en el mundo del ubunto
<cfhowlett> !es | alvaro,
<ubottu> alvaro,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<neetz> Hey guys , I'm tryiing to create a minimal ubuntu cloud image , I downloaded a mini.iso file and i follow the same procedures to make it cloud compatible , the downloaded image is 40 MB , ( minimal ) and I install a cloud package in it which is about 50 MB , and I shut it down , and when i see the image , the image is 1.4 GB in qcow2 format , how can i reduce the size ? Generally cloud images are like 300 to 400 MB max
<neetz> Hey guys , I'm tryiing to create a minimal ubuntu cloud image , I downloaded a mini.iso file and i follow the same procedures to make it cloud compatible , the downloaded image is 40 MB , ( minimal ) and I install a cloud package in it which is about 50 MB , and I shut it down , and when i see the image , the image is 1.4 GB in qcow2 format , how can i reduce the size ? Generally cloud images are like 300 to 400 MB max
<jamesd_> neetz: you may want to look into how qcow2 works and how to clean up after its mess, from what i quickly read its seems to be the biggest hog of disk space possible
<TeddyMurray> is it possible to ban a connection if it makes too many requests, on any port
<TeddyMurray> for a limited time
<neetz> jamesd_:  I tried looking up dude , not much i could find :/
<jamesd_> neetz: then perhaps you should look into a different filesystem with beter docs...  perhaps ZFS or aufs that comes with docker on ubuntu
<neetz> jamesd_:  but I want it in qcow2 , since cloud images are qcow2 files
<Amirr> exit
<jamesd_> neetz: then you have some home work todo...  i don't know much about qcow2.. and from what i read it seems to agree with the opinion of what i heard of it before "clown college"
<SecretFire> why did flash player stop for linux?
<hateball> TeddyMurray: should be able to use ratelimiting with iptables but I don't know the exact command you'd want
<Rust3dCor3> SecretFire You mean development of flash or just that its in the repos?
<neetz> jamesd_:  Aight , Thanks man :)
<quint> getting extremely slow speeds when updating from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
 * Rust3dCor3 is away: I'm busy/I just don't like You/Leave me alone in my shed!
<SecretFire> Rust3dCor3: the development, for example i cant watch online tv like i can in windows, do they plan on fixing this issue?
<Rust3dCor3> probably not
<hateball> TeddyMurray: then there's also fail2ban which is nice but when you say *any* port I don't know if you're trying to solve attacks vs a specific service or not
<SecretFire> how sad
<Rust3dCor3> probably its the matter of cash for flash player devs
<Rust3dCor3> and linux is aint cash
<SecretFire> true
<SecretFire> but couldnt there be an open source version of the same thing that could be used to watch online tv?
<yasserhussain111> please suggest good tutorials for perl xstut!!
<hateball> If Flash is all you need, it can be gotten from Google Chrome or Chromium + pepperflashplugin-nonfree
 * Rust3dCor3 is away: I'm busy/I just don't like You/Leave me alone in my shed!
<somsip> !away | Rust3dCor3
<ubottu> Rust3dCor3: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Rust3dCor3> ok
 * Rust3dCor3 is away: brb
<dmarr> how would i have a crontab entry that loads an environment first? like /opt/boxen/env.sh /usr/bin/java -jar foo.jar
<quint> oop, just had a look at the http traffic.. 404 errors for updates.. assuming that means this distro is losing support?
<somsip> quint: which version?
<quint> 14.04
<dmarr> where the env.sh loaded some stuff that the java process would inherit
<somsip> quint: no - long term support to 2018 from memory
<somsip> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<somsip> quint: 2019 actually - +5 years from release
<quint> i was checking my http traffic and i saw screenfuls of 404 errors when i ran apt-get update
<quint> now i can't download certain packages
<quint> trying to install the package minitube right now and it's just parked at waiting for headers
<somsip> quint: try a different source
<jac0bz1> Hello! Is it possible to make a shortcut in the terminal? I have a PHP script that accept commands in the terminal. But the path is so long..
<interest1ng> jac0bz1: you can set an alias
<jac0bz1> So instead of writing php /var/www/html/myscript/file.php commnand i can write something like myalias command ?
<interest1ng> if you ~/.bashrc contains anythign about .bash_aliases put your aliases in there
<interest1ng> if it doesnt you can make .bash_aliases and in .bashrc type in ". ~/.bash_aliases" without the quotes (include the "."
<interest1ng> then in .bash_aliases you can simply type:
<interest1ng> alias myalias='php /var/www/html/myscript/file.php'
<interest1ng> exactly as i have written above
<interest1ng> then restart your shell (terminal) or source the file again
<interest1ng> then you can type myalias to run your command :D
<jac0bz1> When you say restart shell, just exit and re-enter terminal?
<Bray90820> Anyone here use Docky i am trying to remove the glow from apps that are in focus
<bacon> Does anyone know what the error '/etc/grub.d/40_custom: sdb#!/bin/sh: not found' means?
<bacon> While running sudo update-grub
<geirha> bacon: looks like the script /etc/grub.d/40_custom has an error
<bacon> well, i gathered that. my question was if anyone knew what the error was and possibly how to fix it
<blackroot> bacon: a paste of that paricular config would be helpful
<jac0bz1> interest1ng: Thank you!
<geirha> bacon: Looks like "sdb" has snuck in before the shebang
<bacon> blackroot: sure, no problem. should i use pastebin or just paste it directly?
<blackroot> bacon: pastebin
<geirha> ops, xarraxa is a spammer
<bacon> blackroot: http://pastebin.com/L1w4kFEA
<geirha> bacon: the first line should be #!/bin/sh
<bacon> geirha: sure, i'll edit that. why did it come like that to start with however?
<geirha> bacon: I don't know. Accidentally pasted while editing?
<bacon> geirha: Maybe. I'll test out the entry now
<blackroot> yeah if you just remove sdb from the first line it should all be ok
<fidel_> hi - anyone realizing real slowness on the us-mirrors right now?
<somsip> fidel_: someone was saying about getting 404s from  ca.archive.ubuntu.com about 45 mins ago
<fidel_> mh interessting
<Bray90820> Anyone here use Docky i am trying to remove the glow from apps that are in focus
<sorinello> Hello. Can somebody tell me a disk usage analisys command similar cu baobab. I don't have any DM on my server, so I need something CLI
<JinBaba> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<JinBaba> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ubik_> sorinallo: df -h
<bekks> sorinello: "du".
<Ghostbroker> using 14.10, getting very slow download times through apt when downloading from us.archive.ubuntu.com. speeds are anywhere from 56kb/s to 200 kb/s on a 50mbit connection. tried using the mirrors.txt thing but they won't update
<sorinello> bekks, yes, i was thinking about du, but I don't quite know exactly what paramaters to give it to it. I need the full analysys for a specific mountpoint
<blackroot> du --help would be helpful
<bekks> sorinello: First, you have to define (for yourself) what a "full analysis" might be, when it comes to the question "how much space is xy using on my disk?", then "du --help" will help you choosing the desired options.
<sorinello> bekks, I want it for my / partition
<bekks> sorinello: So use du for your / partition.
<JinBaba> Hi! When I press the OS key (Windows Key) on my ubuntu, a fancy screen shows up, is that what you call Unity?
<sorinello> bekks, that's what I'm trying to do :)
<bekks> sorinello: So whats wrong with "du /" then?
<hateball> JinBaba: The whole interface is called Unity. What pops up is an infoscreen about shortcuts etc
<hateball> sorinello: Do you need a report for each subdirectory no matter how many levels deep?
<JinBaba> Thanks hateball! Is there any way I could install similar UI for Kali Linux?
<hateball> JinBaba: Probably, but this isnt Kali support. Nor is Kali intended for such use :)
<golden> whoami
<somsip> golden: http://is.gd/rJyLFE
<JinBaba> hateball you're right. sorry for the stupid question.
<fidel_> sorinello: there is NCDU aswell - afaik DU was mentioned already
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> when and where is $HOSTNAME variable set
<leeyaa> is it some script that is executed during boot or something ?
<cactusss> .
<JinBaba> What's the major difference between LTS(Long Term Support) and other version of Ubuntu?
<somsip> JinBaba: LTS are supported for longer. 5 years, as opposed to something like 9 months for non-LTS
<JinBaba> somsip does it mean no OS upgrades for non-LTS users? they'd have to manually upgrade to the newest available version right?
<bekks> JinBaba: All users have to manually upgrade. LTS is supported for a longer time.
<JinBaba> And whats exactly included in the support?
<bekks> JinBaba: package updates.
<JinBaba> alright thanks
<brick32123> Hi all, does anyone have a few minutes to help me out with translating keys in lxterminal? I have successfully translated backspace and delete to '^H' in xterm via the file .Xdefaults-work (not sure why it wasn't .Xdefaults, had to use strace to work this out), however the translations do not take affect in lxterminal.
<brick32123> I have tried renaming the .Xdefaults file to .Xresources and .Xdefaults but to no avail. I wasn't able to find any help via Google search. Can someone please assist me?
<azizLIGHT> how do i move my mouse to the other monitor i just plugged in
<azizLIGHT> im going to the edge of the monitor but nothings happening
<azizLIGHT> im stuck on one screen
<jeicher> try the other edges, it may be that ubuntu has placed it above your main monitor
<passive-> open display settings?
<azizLIGHT> i tried all the edges and i have looekd at display settings
<azizLIGHT> theyre side by sidein display settings
<jeicher> then perhaps install unity-tweak-tool, it's pretty useful for dealing with multiple monitors
<passive-> does your second monitor show your desktop?
<azizLIGHT> yeah it does
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to change whats the primary output on the video card? i have hdmi and dvi. i thought hdmi would be the first display, but its second display. and its like that in POST when booting
<mahdi> hi all
<passive-> hello
<azizLIGHT> where do i go in unity tweak tool
<passive-> software center
<azizLIGHT> i have it already. but i dont see anything specific to dual monitor
<brick32123> Hi Aziz, I'm new to IRC and support. I know in RHEL6 if you logout to the login screen in the desktop environment and then log back in the second monitor is picked up
<mahdi> i use freegate for bypassing proxy it is work in windows but in ubuntu freegate not open youtbe,facebook and some other website but it is work for some other
<passive-> do you have 14.10 or 15?
<brick32123> however I don't know if this will work in debian\ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> i have 14.04
<passive-> hmm
<jeicher> hmmmmm
<jeicher> perhaps in display settings turn of 'sticky edges'
<jeicher> off*
<azizLIGHT> ok THATS IT
<azizLIGHT> thanks!!!
<jeicher> welcome
<passive-> nice!
<azizLIGHT> greaat its working :D
<azizLIGHT> now ill just switch the cables so my main is coming from dvi
<rachit> hi
<interest1ng> hi rachit
<rachit> how does this thing works?
<rachit> its quite lonely here.
<somsip> rachit: it's to ask support questions about ubuntu. General chat happens in other channels
<ubuntu573> Hi, I'm having troule updating some stuff. I'm on 13.04 and getting an error: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ladislav.bonita/precise-backports/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<somsip> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ubuntu573> I've googled and that source seems to have existed (it's still indexed on Google), but it's been deleted since.
<somsip> ubuntu573: suport has ended, so the repos will be closed
<ubuntu573> Ah, okay, thanks.
<somsip> ubuntu573: time to upgrade - see !eol
<ubuntu573> Is there anything I can do in the meantime to prevent that repo from being checked, or is upgrading the only solution?
<SamsaraSoup> I've got both    vmlinuz-3.16.30-generic and vmlinuz-3.16.31-generic in my /boot       is that normal?
<SamsaraSoup> and I have the option to boot either
<bekks> SamsaraSoup: Thats normal when you have both kernel versions installed.
<somsip> ubuntu573: all official repos will be closed, so upgrade is the best way to go
<bekks> s/best/only/
<ubuntu573> somsip: I understand, but I'm at work, and won't have time to upgrade until next week at least, and I need to update some software in the meantime.
<ubuntu573> Oh well, I guess it's my fault in the first place.
<SamsaraSoup> bekks, Is it a good idea to have two or should I remove one?
<ubuntu573> Thanks for the tips everyone.
<bekks> ubuntu573: No chance to update software from a closed repo.
<bekks> SamsaraSoup: At least you have a fallback kernel.
<SamsaraSoup> bekks, I see. I leave it then. Thanks for you input.
<ubuntu573> bekks: I'm not concerned about that, I'd just like to have that repo ignored and update the rest, until I have time to reinstall the system.
<bekks> ubuntu573: there are no updates of any value anymore.
<sorenode> H I am in some deep trouble. I deleted my windows harddrive partition and the 100 MB system partition using Lubuntu partitioning system.
<sorenode> I then created 2 fresh partitions
<ubuntu573> bekks: Yeah, but this error is somehow preventing me from updating at all (including software from repos that still work).
<sorenode> One - unassigned and the other Ext4
<sorenode> I tried installing Lubuntu to Ext4, it installs, but doesn't boot - it enters command prompt
<ubuntu573> Nevermind though, I'll just have to ignore it for now.
<sorenode> and Windows cannot detect harddrive
<sorenode> while installing
<somsip> ubuntu573: you may be able to comment out those failing sources in /etc/apt/sources.list but dont be surprised if things get ugly
<sorenode> Help me please
<bekks> sorenode: So where did you install grub onto?
<sorenode> the ext4 partition
<ubuntu573> somsip: Hey, that did it! Thanks.
<somsip> ubuntu573: I'm amazed it worked, but there you go :)
<ubuntu573> These were probably some non-essential sources, so I'm fine with it.
<bekks> sorenode: fot booting you have to install grub to the MBR, not to the partition.
<sorenode> ok how to define MBR
<bekks> sorenode: you chose /dev/sda1 for installing grub?
<sorenode> yes
<bekks> sorenode: It should have been /dev/sda
<sorenode> ok thanks.. let me try it
<sorenode> Also
<sorenode> bekks
<sorenode> there is a NTFS partition
<ubuntu573> Thank you everyone for your tips, bye.
<sorenode> that was untouched
<sorenode> But let me explain the history of this partition
<sorenode> it was a 800 GB partition and there was another 30 GB partition that was contiguous
<sorenode> about 2 months ago, I had unallocated the 30 GB partition and extended the 830 GB partition
<placydo> Hi. I have updated Ubuntu from 14.04 to 14.10 and have massive problem. I cannot connect to vpn, cannot download updates etc. I have added myself to adm and to root but that did not fix te problem.
<sorenode> Now it cannot be mounted at all
<bekks> sorenode: Because you deleted both partitions, as you stated above.
<sorenode> I didn't delete both partitions
<sorenode> I deleted the 30 GB partition [2 months ago]
<sorenode> and extended the 800 GB partition
<bekks> 0225 095136 < sorenode> H I am in some deep trouble. I deleted my windows harddrive partition and the 100 MB system partition using Lubuntu partitioning system.
<sorenode> Ohhhh
<bekks> you did delete stuff, as you stated.
<sorenode> Yes
<sorenode> I deleted the windows partition [90 GB]
<sorenode> this was the other partition 900 GB
<sorenode> 830 GB
<sorenode> so that one is gone?
<sorenode> I mean, I cannot recover from it?
<bekks> So that 830G partition was your windows partition?
<sorenode> no
<bekks> Then pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please
<sorenode> ok but I am on live
<bekks> and provide the URL to your paste.
<sorenode> let me do that
<sorenode> http://pastebin.com/PaWY0SAj
<sorenode> check that plz
<bekks> sorenode: You encrypted data within windows, did you?
<sorenode> no I didn't
<sorenode> bekks .. here was my situation
<bekks> your partition layout indicates that you did.
<sorenode> bekks.. it was not enc
<sorenode> there were 2 partitions
<sorenode> I extended
<sorenode> so in that windows "create and format partition" screen, I wud see my storage partition of 840 GB as 2 partitions
<sorenode> But it is a single partition
<sorenode> of NTFS
<sorenode> let me tell u what error I get while trying to mount
<sorenode> http://pastebin.com/neF6ZvRZ
<bekks> sorenode: Pastebin the output of "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid;" please
<Dexter1234> Hi there! Can anybody help me with extending a LVM volume in Ubuntu running within a VM? I'm getting Device /dev/sda3 not found (or ignored by filtering). when running pvcreate :(
<bekks> Dexter1234: Pastebin sido fdisk -l please
<bekks> *sudo
<Dexter1234> bekks: thanks! http://pastebin.com/9KF3SB3L
<hateball> Dexter1234: you need to create a LVM partition table
<sorenode> http://pastebin.com/TirwVYjK
<sorenode> check that out bekks
<bekks> hateball: There is no such things as a "LVM partition table".
<bekks> -s
<sorenode> bekks.. I also got grub on my Lubuntu
<sorenode> live
<bekks> sorenode: your /dev/sda4 contains a corrupted NTFS filesystem, which needs to be checked.
<sorenode> so can I fix grub
<Dexter1234> hateball, bekks: I've been following this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<sorenode> bekks... ok can the corruption be fixed? or is data lost?
<sorenode> also, can u help me fix grub?
<sorenode> I am on live USB
<bekks> sorenode: you need a windows to fix that NTFS.
<sorenode> ok
<bekks> Dexter1234: So whats the actual issue now?
<sorenode> but windows cannot even detect my harddrive!!!
<cfhowlett> sorenode, ##windows      for assistance with windows
<bekks> sorenode: You still need a working windows for checking that NTFS, regardless of which computer you are using to do so.
<sorenode> No I dont want windows assistance right now
<sorenode> I want grub fixed
<sorenode> hate windows for what it did to my system right now :(
<bekks> !grub2 | sorenode
<ubottu> sorenode: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bekks> sorenode: you did things to your system, not windows.
<bekks> you deleted partitions, you merged stuff, you did not cleanly unmount that NTFS. ;)
<sorenode> yea
<sorenode> true
<bekks> So it was you, not windows.
<sorenode> but if only windows supported more tahn 3 partitions
<Dexter1234> bekks: Device /dev/sda3 not found (or ignored by filtering). when running "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda3"
<bekks> sorenode: Windows supports far more than 3 partitions.
<hateball> bekks: While you can pvcreate a block device, there certainly is such a thing as LVM partitions
<cfhowlett> sorenode, and you ignored all the warnings ubuntu sent you while you were doing it :)
<dingus1> hello, I am running from a live usb lubuntu 14.04 it works fine. and windows ME is on the hard drive.
<bekks> Dexter1234: thats wrong, because /dev/sda3 is an extended partition, which contains /dev/sda5 which is a LVM PV already.
<cfhowlett> sorenode, fix grub by reinstalling grub.  see the link above
<sorenode> cfhowlett
<bekks> Dexter1234: So using /dev/sda3 is entirely wrong.
<bekks> Dexter1234: So what are you trying to do there, actually?
<sorenode> sudo grub - install /dev/sda outputs Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<gr33n7007h> sorenode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<sorenode> Yeah I tried that
<bekks> sorenode: Did you mount all partitions needed, before?
<bekks> sorenode: Doesnt look like that.
<sorenode> wait
<bekks> sorenode: Just firing up random commands will not repair your grub.
<sorenode> bekks
<sorenode> for some reason I still see windows on my partition
<bekks> sorenode: Which is irrelevant for repairing grub.
<sorenode> bekks, let me try mounting then
<bekks> sorenode: How about reading the link given, first?
<bekks> And then follow it, for repairing your grub?
<Blinkiz> Hello. Am building a script that needs to add and delete permanently interface information in /etc/network/interfaces. To make it easier for me to keep state on the file, I would be great if it exist a command line command that adds and deletes interfaces from this file. Does it exist?
<sorenode> yea I am reading that :)
<sorenode> sorry sorry
<bekks> Blinkiz: No.
<abaday> hi, how do I check the version of an apache module?
<OpenTokix> Blinkiz: Is it only network configuration?
<Blinkiz> OpenTokix, yes
<Dexter1234> bekks: I'm trying to extend my root partition to get all the available space from the disk, which is 80GB. It is only using  40GB now
<OpenTokix> Blinkiz: Check out some config managment tool
<Blinkiz> OpenTokix, sure, give me some keyword :)
<OpenTokix> Blinkiz: ansible, cfengine, puppet, chef, saltstack
<bekks> Dexter1234: So pastebin "sudo lvdisplay -C; sudo vgdisplay -C; pvdisplay -C; sudo fdisk -l;" please
<Blinkiz> OpenTokix, Aaaa, never thought about these tools, you are right, should check them out
<bekks> abaday: dont listen to that advice, it isnt even needed.
<cfhowlett> dingus1, I understand your HDD is a backup of your Win ME?
<azizLIGHT> how do i make my monitor on the right the primary monitor? i tried fixing ~/.config/monitors.xml by assigning <primary>yes</primary> to the one on the right and also doing "xrandr --output DVI-D-O --primary" where DVI 0 is my monitor on teh right
<bekks> abaday: Which module is in question?
<azizLIGHT> also, some indicators appear on 1 panel but not theo ther
<azizLIGHT> whys that
<OpenTokix> Blinkiz: might be overkill, if its only network config, - but I doubt its the only thing you want to keep track of =)
<Blinkiz> OpenTokix, you are right :)
<dingus1> hello, I tried to use ubuntu 14.10 but systemback failed. so I went back to lubuntu 14.04 - system back works very well. I am running from a live usb.
<tolerious> waiting
<cfhowlett> dingus1, planning to dual boot winME and lubuntu?
<dingus1> the usb is is a backup of my lubuntu hard drive install. and yes I can still boot win ME from the HD.
<dingus1> yes, I can dual boot win ME and lubuntu 14.04 from the hard drive.
<cfhowlett> dingus1, partition your HDD and install lubuntu to the HDD
<OpenTokix> you should never boot windows me, never
<dingus1> and I can use systemback to create a usb stick
<Dexter1234> bekks thank you so much. http://pastebin.com/gy5awrsB
<dingus1> the HD is only 20GB lubuntu has most of it.
<abaday> bekks: authnz_external.load
<cfhowlett> dingus1, full lubuntu install alone should only hit 7 gb
<bekks> Dexter1234: you did not run all the commands I told you.
<cfhowlett> dingus1, your data would add to that
<bekks> abaday: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<dingus1> so I can purge win ME and install lubuntu 14.04 on the whole 20gb drive?
<abaday> bekks: "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<bekks> dingus1: Just install Ubuntu, and select the entire drive for installation.
<cfhowlett> dingus1, if you don't want me, format the entire HDD and install lubuntu
<bekks> abaday: apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-authnz-external
<Dexter1234> bekks: sorry, http://pastebin.com/hAWdjCnt
<dingus1> I kinda like having win ME on this old computer. It is a gift for my little brother A.K.A. "the idiot". He has a smart phone but has never had a real computer. lol
<cfhowlett> dingus1, plan B: install lubuntu, add virtualbox, install winME to vbox
<dingus1> that is a good idea. ty
<bekks> Dexter1234: So you have to resize sda3, then resize sda5, then resive your PV (sda5), then extend your VG, then resize your LV for /
<bekks> Dexter1234: Oh, and last but not least you have to resize the filesystem of /
<Dexter1234> bekks: ok, that guide did not mention any of this. Weird! I've created sda3 because of that. Is there any other way of doing this without even creating sda3?
<Dexter1234> bekks: I mean, if it makes things simpler
<bekks> Dexter1234: Thats why I considered that guide to be utter crap :)
<dingus1> install lubuntu. "entire drive for installation" then add virtualbox and install wimME to vbox. cool
<bekks> Dexter1234: I told you the way to do what you want, without losing data. You have no other way now :)
<dingus1> maybe little brother will not mess that up. haha
<Dexter1234> bekks: ouch! Ok thanks!
<cfhowlett> dingus1, replacing a broken vbox is trivial compared to replacing a broken buntu.  that said, either restrict your brother to a zero privilege guest account or a low privilege desktop user account.  DO NOT let him near the administrator account.  for that matter, you should add a daily desktop user account for yourself as well and fire up the admin account solely for admin functions.
<abaday> bekks: thank you!
<azizLIGHT> does ubuntu use lightdm or something else
<azizLIGHT> 14.04
<OpenTokix> azizLIGHT: lightdm as default yes
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, I believe all current buntus except server user lightdm
<azizLIGHT> alright, thanks
<OpenTokix> cfhowlett: if you install a gui on server, you will get lightdm to
<cfhowlett> OpenTokix, noted.  thanks.
<OpenTokix> cfhowlett: There is no real differance between "editions"
<OpenTokix> cfhowlett: just convenient - like different colors on a car - still the same car
<Ben64> not exactly true, you can have gui on a server without lightdm
<OpenTokix> Ben64: Yes, ofc - but if you install the meta package you will get a session handler, and it ill be lightdm
<Ben64> well yeah of course if you install ubuntu-desktop you're going to get everything in it
<OpenTokix> Ben64: And I assume someone asking the question of that nature is going to do.
<Ben64> assuming is bad
<azizLIGHT> how do i use hotcorners if i turn off sticky edges in dual monitor setup
<azizLIGHT> on the edge where the monitors meet
<azizLIGHT> is it not possible to use hotcorners on the edge where the monitors meet?
<edman747> bac
<dingus1> now I am back.
<Dominique> Anyone know a good bind DNS management web tool?
<Dominique> I've looked at NicTool but it's a pain in the behind to install plus not really  working on newer distributions.
<OpenTokix> Dominique: I have never seen any, but why use bind on a new installation anyway? Check out powerdns with a sql backend - for poweradmin web gui or  something similar.
<Dominique> OpenTokix: bind is not a requirement but it's most commonly used though. And the powerdns GUI (the one I know) is really not that user friendly afaik
<Dominique> It's only for internal DNS usage, not outside the company
<OpenTokix> Dominique: are you planning to host customers domains and let them edit zones and such?
<Dominique> OpenTokix: Nope, just for my colleagues. I would prefer to have a history shown inside the interface of what is changed. Optionally also LDAP support but not required
<OpenTokix> Dominique: I think there is some commercial stuff out there, other wise I think you need to make it yourself. - And I would _never_ run bind in a new installation.
<Dominique> I would write something myself but I don't have the time for it
<Dominique> OpenTokix: Why would you not run bind? Care to explain?
<Dominique> I regardless need to import current BIND data
<Dominique> And current bind needs to run as slave for the new one so I can push changes to it
<Dominique> Also if you know commercial products, please share :) Our company does not mind paying for something decent
<OpenTokix> Dominique: importing bind zones is a no brainer to whatever you use. - But bind is old, has some issues with the config that you need to ake in account to make it secure and not a ddos amplifier as it is by default. - Only thing with bind is that is is very very fast, so if you have huge volume (50-100k req/minute+) - I would go with bind - not else.
<OpenTokix> Dominique: I dont have a bind commercial product on the top of my head, just vague memories of seeing a few.
<OpenTokix> Dominique: powerdns is very nice- also wrting your own tool to a sql backend for powerdns is trivial
<Dominique> OpenTokix: Cool thanks, I'll check out powerdns then. Do you know if I can let a bind run as a slave to powerdns (just temporarily) ?
<OpenTokix> Dominique: yes, ofc. - powerdns is a fully fledged dns-server. - you can keep your sql-backed powerdns as a master, and then have bind slaves internet-facing if you want to
<OpenTokix> Dominique: or just buy the slave-dns from somewhere
<azizLIGHT> so.. dual monitor people, how do you make the notifications appear on the right monitor
<azizLIGHT> my volume status show on my left monitor, and i want it on the right
<htaccesshelp> hi!
<htaccesshelp> need help with a rewriterule on htaccess, can you help me please? :D
<Dominique> OpenTokix: Thanks a bunch! Well the slave is one running right now already so that's just so we can take our time to kill the old one.
<OpenTokix> Dominique: yeah
<OpenTokix> Dominique: I think you will come around for powerdns when you try it ;)
<Dominique> Surely :) I wonder if there is some python interface for powerdns
<Dominique> if not I'll write one myself
<OpenTokix> Dominique: https://github.com/PowerDNS/pdnscontrol <-- They made one ;)
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to have workspace for only 1 monitor
<OpenTokix> azizLIGHT: yes, if you start one xserver for each monitor, - then you cant drag windows between them. - Better solution is to just make windows on the other monitor sticky - ie. "Show on all workspaces"
<Dominique> OpenTokix: I noticed, thanks! :D
<Dominique> Which is good considering I'm a python programmer, and I can easily extend it :)
<MHell> jail Dominique
<Dominique> MHell: Hmm? :D
<azizLIGHT> OpenTokix: thats a good idea
<azizLIGHT> OpenTokix: that works for me lol
<azizLIGHT> still trying to figure out dual monitor :D
<azizLIGHT> so bear with my stupid questions please
<MHell> lol
<OpenTokix> azizLIGHT: i have had dual monitor setup for 15 years - love it - using tripple head now. - One landscape 23" and two portrait 23"
<MHell> azizLIGHT: arent you jeolose?
<azizLIGHT> i am
<MHell> thats a sin
<azizLIGHT> i want portrait monitor man
<Dominique> lol
<k1l_> MHell: aka [Gore] aka other nicknames. please dont spoil this channel and stick to the guidelines, thanks
<MHell> yes sir
<MHell> you are in charge
<MHell> lol
<MHell> dont send the drones
<MHell> please
<OpenTokix> azizLIGHT: Sent you a picture of my office setup
<dingus1> back
<MHell> FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<MHell>  FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YO
<MHell> U FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK Y
<MHell> OU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<azizLIGHT> OpenTokix: thats ridiculous. i love it
<dingus1> someone is not happy.
<azizLIGHT> did my message go through because it was +q?
<azizLIGHT> or no..
<dingus1> I did not see it. sry
<dingus1> screen was full of "fu" "fu"
<azizLIGHT> OpenTokix: its beautiful :D portrait monitors. do you do a lot of coding? what are they good for?
<azizLIGHT> OpenTokix: and which one do you consider your primary
<OpenTokix> azizLIGHT: the middle one, - I use sublime as my primary editor, and I have it split in the middle. Right for web/mail/various and left for terminals. - But I have terminator split terminals for left and middle monitor that has a configuration of 8 terminals of various sizes.
<azizLIGHT> what if you had a monitor for every terminal
<azizLIGHT> would be overkill but awesome
<OpenTokix> azizLIGHT: dont want to move head to much
<littlebit> Hi I have a question, I use guake, a dropdown terminal window, and I use gvim in order to use vim. And I noticed that I have different colors used in each of those (guake, gvim), although I use solarized-dark as a default coloscheme. Does that symptom come from vi?
<littlebit> where can I change the color schemes of the terminal in ubuntu
<bob_> what DE do you use?
<k1l_> littlebit: does it use gnome-terminal? then in the profile settings of gnome-terminal
<littlebit> k1l_: sorry I forgot to mention that I use xubuntu
<littlebit> :)
<littlebit> appoligies
<cfhowlett> littlebit, terminal preferences > color
<k1l_> they use xfce-terminal (or something named like that)
<mcphail> littlebit: vim uses different themes for colours. Don't know what theme it adopts if you don't explicity pick one, though
<PCatinean> Help I have messed up my python libraries :(
 * mcphail notes "colorscheme desert" in his .vimrc
<PCatinean> I used a combination of apt-get install/remove with pip install/remove and I seem to have broken something
<placydo> Hello, i have updated ubuntu to 14.10 and i cannot connect to vpn, nor authenticate as root in unity
<placydo> please could someone help me?
<bekks> !root | placydo
<ubottu> placydo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> placydo, use sudo, never root
<placydo> yes yes sudo
<placydo> I  have prolbem that is described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1164558/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1164558 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Not able to use updater: "You are not allowed to perform this action"" [Critical,Fix released]
<placydo> but on ubuntu 14.10
<k1l_> placydo: "partial upgrade"?
<jimini> hey there :) a want to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a Lenovo Ideapad S205. since this notebook seems to have a very crappy EFI implementation, the system does not boot after the installation process has completed. I followed numerous guides like http://askubuntu.com/questions/554583/unable-to-upgrade-or-fresh-install-lubuntu-14-10-32bit-on-lenovo-ideapad-s205, but the boot manager simply does not show up. any ideas?
<placydo> k1l_, what do You mean by that?
<k1l_> placydo: and please show the output of  "groups" in terminal
<placydo> well there is written that it is partial update
<placydo> what i performed is update via software update
<placydo> root:x:0:
<placydo> daemon:x:1:
<placydo> bin:x:2:
<placydo> sys:x:3:
<placydo> adm:x:4:syslog,placydo
<placydo> or You need rest?
<k1l_> and do yu have some special setup? did you do something with your sudo setup?
<magman> am I in the right place to get help with nvidia 840M drivers for kubuntu
<placydo> nope
<jf1976> good day all, just checking system updates and thought i would have a read over at http://cve.mitre.org however upon clicking a link in the update manager firefox opens the page with the following error "is a malformed CVE-ID"
<k1l_> placydo: open a terminal and just put "groups" in there. it should list your users groups in one line. show that line here
<magman> how do I get bumblebee and or invidia drivers
<jf1976> is this something i should worry about or is an update en-route to fix this ?
<placydo> root
<k1l_> magman: install the nvidia drivers from the prop. driver install page. i dont know where that is on kde
<k1l_> placydo: why are you root?
<k1l_> placydo: the root user is not to be used on ubuntu. if you use that there is no wonder somethings not working
<placydo> i dont know
<jf1976> looks like the format is changing, thats all..
<placydo> All worked fine and after update I cannot work with Ubuntu
<jf1976> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2014-9656 works with a different "CVE-IDs have a new format" message
<k1l_> placydo: so are you logged in as root?
<placydo> no logged in as me
<placydo> as placydo user
<magman> thank you looking
<k1l_> so type in the terminal "groups" that will list all groups the user is in
<k1l_> its one line with several groups. copy them here
<placydo> ok now i get it
<placydo> placydo root adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare
<k1l_> so you did change stuff? because the root group is not standard setup for users
<Dominique> OpenTokix: If you don't mind me asking, should I be installing powerdns from the Ubuntu repo (version 3.3) or is that quite old?
<placydo> yes
<placydo> i added myself to root as i thought it will fix the problem
<placydo> but it did not so i removed myself from that group
<placydo> so probobly it requires reboot
<OpenTokix> Dominique: Use the repo one, since you will get security updates automatiaclly
<k1l_> placydo: did you try a reboot since?
<Dominique> Alright, cheers :)
<placydo> rebooting now
<DrGrov> Hi, running 14.04 with Xubuntu and having kubuntu-desktop installed. This is what occured, the nVidia 331 bug with a kernel update. Any advice how to fix it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<placydo> k1l_, now I have no root after rebooting
<placydo> so removing me from that group was success. But still cannot use vpn etc etc
<k1l_> placydo: what does .xsession-errors tell you? please pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | placydo
<ubottu> placydo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_sui> hi, i want to install utopic on an ibm server with a serveraid controller. it seems to be a lsi mpt2 controller but the installer is unable to detect this. i chose ips and mpt2sas kernel modules manually but no chance. what else can i try?
<placydo> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10406208/
<_sui> on the ibm website i can download a driver package for SLES
<_sui> is there an debian / ubuntu driver i can try?
<GaGr> Hi all, just a quick question, how can I install multiple shapes in DIA ?
<k1l_> placydo: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<DrGrov> Can I somehow reinstall the faulty nVidia "nvidia-331-uvm" package?
<OpenTokix> GaGr: Throw DIA out the window and switch to yEd
<placydo> 14.10 after update from 14.04
<k1l_> placydo: what desktop?
<placydo> unity
<k1l_> in terminal: "ls -al" does everything there belong to user:user?
<GaGr> I will check it out OpenTokix ;)
<placydo> (i am noob in ubunto so if my answer will be meaningless let me know)
<OpenTokix> GaGr: I used dia for years, tried yEd once - havent opened dia since =)
<k1l_> placydo: k1l_> in terminal: "ls -al" does everything there belong to user:user?
<placydo> yes
<placydo> except .. that belongs to root
<k1l_> well, .gvfs should belong to root:root
<placydo> i have nothing such
<k1l_> well ok.
<GaGr> OpenTokix: next question .. how do I install AWS shapes in yED ;)
<k1l_> does sudo work in the terminal? like whe you use "sudo apt-get update"
<placydo> k1l_,  wait
<placydo> i found .xsession-errors.old
<placydo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10406304/
<OpenTokix> GaGr: There is a palette handler in yEd, where you select your palettefileand it will get copied
<GaGr> OpenTokix: thanks I will check it out ;) Really appreciate your help!
<poste9> tify rafael
<VilasBoas> Hi can anyone please help me installing a wifi driver ?
<k1l_> placydo: <k1l_> does sudo work in the terminal? like whe you use "sudo apt-get update"
<VilasBoas> the ath9k
<placydo> yes sudo from terminal is fine
<k1l_> does "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" run fine? install updates? give errors?
<OpenTokix> k1l_: you should not suggest people run "dist-upgrade" as a test
<placydo> yes thats ok without any errors
<k1l_> OpenTokix: that will not upgrade to a new ubuntu release
<OpenTokix> k1l_: no, but it might to breaking upgrades - or major upgrades on libraries
<bzn> hi, I have a problem. After upgrading to the latest xorg utopic version at boot my system doesnt show the lightdm login screen. I only get the text/server mode. Any idea how to fix it?
<k1l_> OpenTokix: he just updated and there seems to be some issue afterwards anyways. maybe some updates are missing
<k1l_> but since i need to leave for some time now maybe others can help you find the issue. placydo
<k1l_> placydo: can you make a new user and see if that user can login and have root permissions?
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys I just got a run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.13.0-46-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-46-generic, Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-46-generic (x86_64).
<killall> hello
<killall> in bash how do i know that "programX -i hci0" is running?
<tnkhanh> OpenTokix: why shouldn't dist-upgrade be run as a test?
<tnkhanh> whois OpenTokix
<tnkhanh> oops
<bzn> hehe
<bzn> hmm, got it. But how come this is a low priority bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-lts-quantal/+bug/1132736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132736 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg fails to start after installing the hardware enablement stack on precise due to missing symlink after purging old xserver-xorg" [Low,Triaged]
<bzn> imho it's a pretty big bug
<ikonia> bump the priority then
<tnkhanh> Triaged means the bug takes too much time to solve so we ignore it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it means it's been allocated to the correct team
<bzn> that would be terrible. I mean, i just made the upgrade and no login screen at start anymore.
<ikonia> ok - so push the priority
<ikonia> talking about it in here won't really do anything
<tnkhanh> ikonia: ah i see :)
<ikonia> updating and managing the bug and working with the people involved will
<EriC^^> bzn, the bug's description suggests it can be fixed easily
<EriC^^> bzn, just make the symlink manually
<bzn> EriC^^: yes, but i didn't know that. I've wasted 15 min without a X server to fix that bug.
<mike_papa> Hello. Can anyone help me with preseeded install? How do I prevent installer from downloading anything from internet? I just want to install from iso, without upgrading/downloading anything more.
<mike_papa> I'm installing 14.10 server.
<mike_papa> i386 if that matters on VM.
<EriC^^> mike_papa, turn the internet off
<ljunggren> lol
<mike_papa> EriC: it's not that easy, but works. I checked already :P
<mehdi__> is there any client  for bugzilla except deskzilla?
<placydo> so anyone else here up for help?
<placydo> k1l_, thanks for Your time mate
<silb> Hello everyone :)
<silb> fucking nice OS you built there...followed it now for a couple of years and your progress is amazing!! Just wanted to say that ;)
<silb> keep the good work up!! you guys rock! :)
<anribo> Hallo Welt
<icebolt> hi!
<icebolt> I have a problem
<icebolt> I can't create folder into INBOX
<icebolt> ohh
<icebolt> I use squirrelmail
<icebolt> I can't choose it from the rolling down menu
<icebolt> http://cubeupload.com/im/DAZgwF.png
<icebolt> here it is
<icebolt> Can somebody help me?
<icebolt> Why??
<icebolt> can't I crate
<icebolt> It should be allowable
<icebolt> create
<ioria> icebolt: are you  running apache ?
<icebolt> yeah
<icebolt> you can see
<icebolt> squirrelmail is working
<Ben64> i don't see how this relates to Ubuntu support
<icebolt> I thought somebody can help me here :)
<Ben64> use appropriate channels
<ioria> icebolt: maybe it's a   user:group thing
<schueler> g#
<schueler> d
<schueler> r
<schueler> g
<schueler> rdfd
<schueler> y
<ablest1980> hi gm
<ablest1980> i need some help
<ablest1980> before i login to ubuntu it prompts me for passphase
<White_Cat> so I am trying to setup rsnapshot for backup
<ablest1980> how do i change it
<White_Cat> what should I backup with it? I am thinking of backing up everything except the backup directory
<White_Cat> is this a good strategy?
<jpds> White_Cat: What do you need to backup?
<White_Cat> jpds I am thinking of backing up everything just in case
<jpds> White_Cat: Then do that. :)
<White_Cat> I am not very proficient with ubuntu/linux so I dont want to exclude something and it turns out I need it
<k1l_> ablest1980: do you have encryption setup?
<silb> then do the backup on a different disk :)
<nobody44> Hello, is the support of java in the LTS releases going to end when oracle stop supporting java 7?
<ablest1980> yes k1l
<White_Cat> jpds right but backup config lists a nnumber of directories
<White_Cat> can I just do something like / for everything
<k1l_> ablest1980: that is the passphrase for
<White_Cat> but then I need to exclude backup directory
<jpds> White_Cat: I would just do /home
<jpds> White_Cat: And back up to an external disk in /media.
<ablest1980> yes how do i  change it
<nobody44> we use Ubuntu LTS 14.04 on our servers + tomcat 7 and java 7. What happens to the openjdk package when oracle stop supporting Java 7? Or does this only concern the Oracle JDK / JRE 7 packages?
<White_Cat> jpds I have external disk mounted under /backup
<silb> is here someone experienced with developing c# programms in ubuntu?
<jpds> nobody44: #ubuntu-server.
<jpds> White_Cat: Same thing.
<Faylite> silb, Tried some, what you need to know?
<White_Cat> I know I at least need otc directory
<nobody44> jpds: thanks
<k1l_> ablest1980: i am not familiar with cryptsetup: i just found that, but you really need to read yourself into that topic not to loose all data: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109898/how-to-change-the-password-of-an-encrypted-lvm-system-done-with-the-alternate-i
<White_Cat> *opt
<ablest1980> ty k1l_
<White_Cat> jpds can I backup everything?
<White_Cat> I really am uncomfortable just backing up home since that has very few of my files
<silb> Faylite, my problem is: i work as a c# developer (thus im loving C++).  but for my pc's at home, i dont want to install windows. I want to stick with ubuntu. So is there a compatibily with visual studio projects and ubuntu?
<jpds> White_Cat: The rest of your filesystem is just binaries from installed packages, surely?
<White_Cat> yes but also conf files and log files
<ironbull> hi, can someone help me ?  ... from the last  update i can't use my desktop  -  no bars, no terminal ...  got someone this problem ?
<jpds> White_Cat: Do you really need those?
<White_Cat> if something goes wrong I want to be able to quickly restore
<placydo> k1l_, sudo apt-get remove ulatencyd fixed the problem
<White_Cat> would I not be able to do that?
<Faylite> I think Mono supports Visual Studio projects, not 100% sure.
<silb> ok
<silb> which IDE do you use?
<silb> "monoDevelop"?
<k1l_> placydo: oh, 3rd party programs
<Faylite> I used that previously, no I started with C++.
<Faylite> now*
<silb> yeah, in private i programm in C++. but i want to close the gap with C# and ubuntu for my work purposes
<Faylite> silb: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8264323/how-to-compile-a-visual-studio-c-sharp-project-with-mono
<Faylite> Lookup xbuild
<Faylite> The Mono version of MSBuild
<placydo> k1l_, but thanks a lot for Your time! Its thank to You and Your questions I have found the solution.
<silb> thanks Faylite, gonna have a lookt at it now :)
<k1l_> np
<ablest1980> ty k1l_ seems to work let me go test it brb
<Faylite> mono doesn't support WPF tho, and there might be some other limitations.
<Dominique> OpenTokix: I see some comments about powerdns not being able to forward unknown dns records to e.g. google dns. I want to be able to setup forwarding for the dns records not available in powerdns.. is that possible somehow?
<silb> gonna try now to build a .sln project :)
<ablest1980> ty again k1l_ it worked
<ablest1980> :)
<nwix> hello there, I am trying to upgrade to 14.04.2. via update manager but it doesnt show the distro upgrade alert. Upgrade alerts in software sources are enabled
<ablest1980> lol
<FATnerd> lol
<ablest1980> funy name
<FATnerd> lol
<Faylite> ablest1980, you talk funny ;) jk
<ablest1980> :)
<nwix> ok solved, thanks
<icebolt> bye
<Skizu> I messed up guys
<Skizu> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop edition
<Skizu> Installed alongside windows 7, thought it'd install on the new blank SSD, it didn't
<Skizu> Now windows 7 won't boot, says no permission or something, I tried to use the repair, but the size is 0KB, so I assume no permission, anyone had this issue or know a resource to help repair this?
<freeroute> bekks: this post really explained the whole HWE thing to me - http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe - ...but I'm still unsure as to why the -image tag has to be added to the kernels. You mentioned that it's the name of the linux kernel package as packaged for Ubuntu, but isn't it the same for linux-generic? For example, why is the -image tag missing from
<freeroute> lunux-signed-generic-lts-trusty? I've tried to read this LTS enablement stack documentation (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack) but I feel it was written for reference use mostly. From what I've understand it's a combination of HWE and LTS kernels. I did however learn a bit more about the release schedule of Ubuntu kernels.
<freeroute> Skizu: boot from into a liveCD and run sudo gparted
<freeroute> that will tell you if the partitions are still there, and hope that you didn't overwrite your win7 partition with your ubuntu one
<Skizu> What's liveCD?
<freeroute> Skizu: what experience do you have with Ubuntu? Let's start with that.
<Skizu> I've never used it as a desktop, only server edition
<Skizu> CLI
<freeroute> ok, so you're comfortable with the CLI?
<k1l_> Skizu: are you sure you installed alongside windows?
<Skizu> Sure, not an expert by all means
<Skizu> The option literally said, install ubuntu alongside windows 7
<k1l_> ca you show a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) in a pastebin?
<freeroute> cool, then let's find out if you installed Ubuntu alongside win7 or on top of it, do what k1l_ says if you're still booted in Ubuntu.
<freeroute> if not, you can boot from the USB stick / CD and select "Try Ubuntu without installing" option.
<Skizu> k1l_: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=a3fb908
<bekks> freeroute: Whats the actual issue behind your questions about the names of the kernel packages?
<bekks> freeroute: whats the big picture?
<k1l_> Skizu: well, what sort of setup is this? windows on a 1tb disk and ubuntu should be on the 120Gb disk?
<Skizu> Windows was on the 120GB disk
<Skizu> Data on the 1TB disk, and wanted ubuntu on the 30GB disk
<freeroute> bekks: I was just wondering what the difference was between all those kernels. My goal was to get the latest kernel or a kernel with latest features. As I've learned that would be the HWE kernel. A side question was what the -image tag meant on kernels.
<Skizu> What I think it currently is is, Windows and Ubuntu on the 120GB disk
<k1l_> Skizu: well, the 30GB disk is ntfs, that is not ubuntu.
<Skizu> Basically I want to fix the 120GB disk to be just windows, and then I'll format the 30GB disk and install ubuntu again
<k1l_> but i am not familiar with gpt and uefi (and i dont like that) so i am not much help in that setup
<freeroute> bekks: ideally, that kernel with the latest features would also be supported as long as an LTS kernel in the sense that it would keep receiving critical/security updates.
<Skizu> k1l_: I've no idea what they are either
<Ben64> a "sudo parted -l" will show the partitions on the GPT drive
<freeroute> (if parted is installed)
<k1l_> freeroute: hardware enablement stack is to provide newer kernels and xorg to the LTS release as an option since you dont want 3-5 years old kernels and such sometimes but want a LTS release for the rest.
<bekks> freeroute: Which is not the case.
<bekks> freeroute: "the lastest kernel" is "the latest kernel provided for that LTS release", then your statement is true.
<k1l_> freeroute: so the HWE is using the backports kernels from like 14.10. but keep in mind that you need to switch to the next kernel since the HWE got limited support timeframes
<Skizu> Result of what Ben64 said http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=ee94166
<Ben64> Skizu: that doesn't look good at all...
<Skizu> Am I right in reading this; windows gotsquashed to 1049kB ?
<Ben64> Skizu: you said windows was on the 120GB? Because it does not appear to be currently
<Skizu> Ubuntu, you're a ****
<Ben64> you can't blame ubuntu
<Skizu> I used the Ubuntu install alongside Windows 7 option, I will blame their lies
<k1l_> why does the 1TB has a boot flag then?
<Ben64> it asks you what to do, and it also has you confirm what its about to do before it changes anything
<k1l_> if its only data partition
<Skizu> I confirmed the option Install alongside Windows 7
<vishnuavenu> how to backup my os installation partition on another partition of same hard disk ...
<cfhowlett> Skizu, less attitude + more facts MIGHT actually yield some assistance.
<vishnuavenu> i do'nt want to .. purchase new harddrive
<freeroute> k1l_: so after the support for that HWE kernel has ended, can I then switch to the HWE kernel of the next LTS release?
<bekks> No.
<k1l_> freeroute: every pointrelease there is a new HWE kernel, yes
<k1l_> freeroute: and you need to change to the other kernel package.
<bekks> Every pointrelease, but yout are not intended to use a kernel for another LTS release.
<bekks> *you
<k1l_> and you are still mixing LTS releases there
<Ben64> freeroute: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=14.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png
<bekks> freeroute: LTS releases: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, etc - pointreleases: 14.04, 14.04.1, 14.04.2, etc
<k1l_> freeroute: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=14.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png
<k1l_> freeroute: the page really really really explaines it all, even with pictures.
<freeroute> I thought https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ was primarily used as reference for developers.
<Skizu> So can I assume my windows is gone? Or if it's got a read issue? As it says that there's like a read issue in many places?
<freeroute> also I thought that pointreleases were a part of LTS
<k1l_> freeroute: you are mixing a lot of things here
<freeroute> yes :(
<vishnuavenu> how to backup my os installation partition on another partition of same hard disk ...
<k1l_> freeroute: so what is your actual question? (i only see you mising more things into stuff you already dont understand)
<k1l_> *mixing
<Ben64> vishnuavenu: you'd need a second partition the same size or bigger
<vishnuavenu> ya i have ...
<freeroute> k1l_: I think mainly I just wanted a kernel with latest features and long critical/security support, so I wondered if such a thing existed.
<vishnuavenu> even if partition have on 8 gb ... written
<vishnuavenu> i want to backup the .. OS installation
<Ben64> vishnuavenu: terribly inefficient and kind of pointless. what if the drive fails? your backup is gone too
<vishnuavenu> ohhh ... sry
<vishnuavenu> yaa true ....
<k1l_> freeroute: well, you want the biggest house with the smallest rent. you need to decide what is more important to you. the picture i showed you shows what the options are for you on 14.04. you can stay on the original kernel or go the path of HWE where you need to change to the new supported kernel on your own
<vishnuavenu> then what to do
<bekks> freeroute: Just use the LTS hardware enablement stack, and you will be perfectly fine, when using sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<cfhowlett> vishnuavenu, backup your DATA.  get a USB or an external drive.
<freeroute> bekks: do I have to do that everytime I want to update
<freeroute> ?
<bekks> freeroute: Of course. You always need to run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for getting updfates.
<bekks> *updates
<vishnuavenu> ok ... then ... what tool should i use
<k1l_> freeroute: that is running updates at all. apt-get dist-upgrade is needed for getting updates that require other packages to be installed while update, like kernel updates do
<freeroute> bekks: oh, I always ran sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mike_papa> vishnuavenu: look for 'dd backup'  on google. It will let you create image of partition. You can compress it -  this way empty space will take virtuallay no space.
<bekks> freeroute: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade, as the messages on the screen tell you :)
<freeroute> oh, someone used to tell me (on this channel) that it wasn't always safe but I'll just do dist-upgrade then
<mike_papa> vishnuavenu: But as others said. Keeping bakcup on same disk is not good idea. Unless you experiment, and want to have img for quick recovery.
<asstick> NN 6%A1&.M;N2:SR89&)I 7N...#K8.;LK(K(@?.@O*?SM@<C.P.I+ *J,.J,2O4DD5C.287MM#S>S1T7.-P%.CP=/2T9=;*.O&7B=M.OA9-.N0%I1%#?"FG-&ST>+L;-+J*IBP4:N;( &/A7BD*+F<23.G88J,<.G$*P7"M.(#J6?.PBM>M4493)?%1-L6D.($:&.O=;&7%J$8K2LS9IILO?S(3.5@L.O0DU.7CAJ+T?"B9RRD#TR.,.%3.73@LM%@ HS:.T8Q:0'E; @"7E1/.)$6 C='J79U
<asstick> 9;O.$?D.T.654,=& .%E>E@'@G1L,C,9&HBH'&J-)>JJ.NJ#G&HKPF.4S@TT4PI.@.4/9($L@?$,%UHE*.+&O.M1(#P)P&/HTF$P<KS#064.J.>;7TL*@"0E33#,*'0NO$SUF7&K1<JQCBKCA."#J/0<.L9@4UA.9Q8.?/A0FS4,U#.K.3BOE?"3K+%,'3L=%7S.B.U.7Q3 7.$&I><7% 6S.EL57.-D8.%I.*)=L+;EQ/#E&+;.*SS'R.S%-, GIE1GRU*.+GIH0P3U*K,Q&2.I5*.
<asstick> I&1,LE83;/3NE/.0F.0M.E-2:DHF4EA-GD.5Q'F<05.CE.HAIJ# 0/J+E8.PQJD.1>C+5.#3D.QHL--+M17..A1N#E%8P9=$1SI3JKI/A:1M8.2.E0.:U4/NS6-+L.AQ./,0L./N<;BFT>T;%%.K":).@.)&J.PRB.9B&<.>.ERR5U.*2'E.'EP0<,:6M;.2.OU?E8.5.C.LT#9*D,:..-$68&(.'.-;M.'I)#1.9&O.C13C(6N0I'G9.71.RL%I#A.=
<cfhowlett> !ops |asstick, channel spam
<ubottu> asstick, channel spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<vishnuavenu> hmmm yaa... true ... but this i do'nt have enough money .... to buy new one
<vishnuavenu> i have two pendrives ... 16 and 8 gb ... i know that not be enough
<Ben64> vishnuavenu: then only backup important stuff
<vishnuavenu> yaa that what i needed
<vishnuavenu> ... i just want secure my ... fresh installed upgraded os installation
<cfhowlett> vishnuavenu asked and answered.  you know what you need to do, so stop repeating the question please
<GaGr> OpenTokix: thanks again, I found a cool git repo for the aws icons ;) -- https://github.com/abesto/yed-aws-palettes
<zlude> Hello! I need to use delldset_v2.1.0.112_A00.bin but it's work just on RHEL OS's, can i run it on Debian using something? someone can help me?
<cfhowlett> zlude, wrong channel.  neither rhel or debian is supported here.
<k1l_> zlude: well for debian better ask in #debian
<dvanstone> hello since yesterdays update my login screen does not appear it displays a solid white screen with a pointer no graphics or user input for password until i click on the screen and then it displays the login screen is this a bug or a simple fix ?
<zlude> lol
<vishnuavenu> ??? sry cfhowlett ... i asked ... the procedure ... only .. i am clear with my demand
<zlude> it's the same as ubuntu, both uses DEB files
<zlude> let me change than...
<k1l_> zlude: no drama needed. just ask in the appropriate channels and its al good
<zlude> Hello! I need to use delldset_v2.1.0.112_A00.bin but it's work just on RHEL OS's, can i run it on UBUNTU using something? someone can help me?
<zlude> better now?
<zlude> (:
<cfhowlett> vishnuavenu, cp or dd to the external storage.  for more info: man cp or man dd
<jpds> zlude: Only one way to find out really.
<dvanstone> anyone ?
<OpenTokix> GaGr: Glad you like it, - its so much better than dia =)
<k1l_> zlude: no. you are spoiling volunteers help. please dont be that rude. ask in #debian. thanks
<jpds> zlude: Just run it, and if it doesn't work, ask whomever supplied you the binary.
<vishnuavenu> thankx cfhowlett and others
<GaGr> OpenTokix: Yep totally! Thanks again for your help ;)
<zlude> ok guys, see you next time! fuckoff.
<jpds> What a polite person.
<kidnap> lol
<Amelie2324> hi
<dvanstone> hi
<dvanstone> is this the correct channel to ask questions about ubuntu ?
<jpds> dvanstone: Yes.
<Amelie2324> I don't understand why I get twice "true" here: http://pastebin.com/nk3NymVE
<dvanstone> hello since yesterdays update my login screen does not appear it displays a solid white screen with a pointer no graphics or user input for password until i click on the screen and then it displays the login screen is this a bug or a simple fix ?
<dvanstone> hmm
<k1l_> dvanstone: what setup is this? what ubuntu exactly? what desktop? what video driver/card?
<dvanstone> kil_ platform.linux_distribution() = ('Ubuntu', '14.04', 'trusty') os.getenv('DESKTOP_SESSION') = ubuntu
<dvanstone> kil_ platform.platform = Linux-3.13.0-45-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-14.04-trusty
<k1l_> dvanstone: i didnt hear of a bug like this for 14.04 so far.
<dvanstone> it started after yesterdays updates
<dvanstone> kil_ and it also affect the start up sound the jungle drum or whatever it is called no longer is heard
<dvanstone> but sound works in all other places
<dvanstone> after logging in
<anti_theocon> does the apt-get installations update the system installed updates? or does one need to update thru system, then do apt-get upgrade manually?
<amancer1> Hey guys
<amancer1> I have an error when using gedit, can anyone help me out?
<cfhowlett> Anti-Pizza, apt-get installs the specified package.  apt-get upgrade upgrades installed packages
<dvanstone> amancer1 error as in
<anti_theocon> but not the ones that come in with software installer?
<amancer1> I’ll pastebin mom
<amancer1> http://pastebin.com/8JuLvLiQ
<Anti-Pizza> wut
<Anti-Pizza> cfhowlett :P :)
<anti_theocon> i cant eat pizza anymore :(
<Anti-Pizza> But you must!
<Anti-Pizza> :D But you are the besti in it!
<amancer1> dvanstone: http://pastebin.com/8JuLvLiQ
<Anti-Pizza> :D we needyou... to eat it! please!
<dvanstone> amancer1 binary file
<amancer1> what?
<amancer1> dvanstone: What do you mean by binary file?
<anti_theocon> cheers
<dvanstone> amancer1 have you tried vi or nano ?
<amancer1> nano works, but I’d like to get gedit fixed
<amancer1> dvanstone: Ok I figured it’s because I’m trying to use gedit via an SSH Session. It works fine when launched from terminal...
<nickxuz> hello
<dvanstone> hi
<hazarda> hai sayang
<hazarda> hai sayang
<Quoexl> EHLO
<hazarda> sayang
<abaday> theres a module fpr apache called "Mod_Authz_Socache", how do I download it?
<abaday>  mod_authn_socache
<Quoexl> google mod_authn_socache
<Quoexl> maybe put download after that
<bazhang>  File mod_authn_socache found in apache2-bin abaday
<Quoexl> thats the man, bazhang
<bazhang> Quoexl, instead of telling people to google, please try /msg ubottu find package
<bazhang> Quoexl, or /msg ubottu info package
<Quoexl> sorry tired and thought I was in offtopic
<tnkhanh> hi
<argali> hey guys. is it possible that the grub timeout is disabled at boot when the system crashed the last time it ran?
<argali> meaning one has to hit Enter at boot?
<cfhowlett> argali, unlikely that a screen crash could impact the grub timeout configurations
<HoloPed> hey guys
<argali> cfhowlett: but it does.
<HoloPed> how do I connected to a wireless network from terminal? All I have is SSH access
<welovfree> Hello guys, I am looking for a command that involves 'dns'?
<argali> this is not present in the 14.04 netinstall but on the normal server image.
<argali> unacceptable when running headless machines.
<argali> or vms
<HoloPed> What can I do if ubuntu doesn't recognize the wifi dongle ?
<jam3smpink> is there a live (persistant mode) distro i can use on a hp630 laptop? the 14.10 doesnt seem to like the graphics card on it
<Apachez> whats the proper fstab config for /tmp if I want to run it from memory? it seems that using noexec is bad for apt-get who will fail updates?
<cfhowlett> HoloPed, sanest option?  purchase a supported dongle, not one that you have to gator wrestle into compliance.
<HoloPed> cfhowlett, it was suppose to be supported. I need to look into which model it is exactly
<HoloPed> I didn't buy it
<magman> no driver settings in system settings in kbuntu
<magman> need to add addtional drivers in Kubuntu
<magman> anyone out there that can help me...
<cfhowlett> magman, drivers for ... ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<HoloPed> cfhowlett, its a Ae6000
<argali> cfhowlett: Found it, Grub has a failsafe mode GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=2
<cfhowlett> !hardware | HoloPed,
<ubottu> HoloPed,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Xano> I am looking for a solution that accepts a maximum system load and info on how to spawn child processes (queue workers) and balances the number of child processes (workers) against the system load. If the load gets too high, it should kill workers, but if the load gets too low, it should spawn new ones. Does something like this exist?
<HoloPed> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> HoloPed, check ebay and amazon.  You'll probably find a bargain and save time, effort and frustration.
<OpenTokix> Xano: never heard of, and it would probably spinn out of control
<Xano> OpenTokix: How so?
<OpenTokix> Xano: since the fork of new workers would give you some load increase, and if you are right above the treshhold
<OpenTokix> Xano: is it just general processes, or something you think about?
<Xano> OpenTokix: AMQP queue workers that perform analyses on a multicore server
<Xano> And in our current (homemade not very well-designed) system we start with one worker per queue and increase or decrease based on the system's load average
<Xano> The workers are started on cron, however, and they terminate once they've completed a cycle
<Xano> The new system will have workers running continuously until they are killed by another process, or until they crash
<trijntje> I accidentally deleted a bunch of scripts I wrote, what is the best way to recover only these scripts?
<somsip> trijntje: how did you delete them?
<OpenTokix> Xano: your very latency sensitive, or why are you starting and stopping workers?
<whimboo> i experience some slowness in downloading security updates for ubuntu 14.10 from various servers. can it be that some have load issues?
<whimboo> like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<whimboo> i get about 90kb/s only
<Xano> OpenTokix: The current situation stops workers, because they are PHP scripts that just terminate when they're done processing a single item. The next cron run then spawns new workers. The new situation (with the AMQP queue) will have workers running continuously on multiple servers (not all with the same specs), so we're looking for a solution that automatically optimizes the number of workers.
<trijntje> somsip: rm. The problem is that the partition that held the scripts also has a lot of very big data files, so I'm looking for some program that can recover only ascii files < 500kb or so
<OpenTokix> Xano: I havent seen it - but I "think" it would be doable with monit (system to run services)
<somsip> trijntje: don't do anything that might write data to the drive, and look at this http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Xano> OpenTokix: https://mmonit.com/ ?
<OpenTokix> Xano: I would say, just let the workers running - dont think of it as a program, think of it as a tube for trains passing thru. - They are always open.
<Xano> OpenTokix: I guess we want to optimize the available CPU power as much as we can, but we're a bit afraid to accidentally overload systems, because something happens when we're not looking
<OpenTokix> Xano: no, software called monit - its in the ubuntu repos
<OpenTokix> Xano: Rabbitmq will not do that for you
<OpenTokix> Xano: Dont worry about it
<Xano> OpenTokix: Ah, will look for it
<OpenTokix> Xano: how much traffic are you looking at?
<OpenTokix> Xano: if its less then say 5k/sec per messagebroker, you have nothing to worry about at all
<OpenTokix> Xano: it is not php
<Xano> OpenTokix: I know RabbitMQ doesn't do any load balancing, simply because it doesn't do any worker stuff. It just pushes to registered workers and that's it.
<Xano> OpenTokix: Also, our RabbitMQ server will run on a different machine
<OpenTokix> Xano: yes, but it is very fast and lean - so just run it - configure your queues and let them be
<somsip> Xano: are you cloud based?
<OpenTokix> Xano: that is my suggestion for you
<Xano> OpenTokix: The network trafficwon't be too much, I expect less than 5MB/s on average, but the analyses just take a lot of CPU time
<OpenTokix> Xano: But the analyzing is done after the messagebroker, correct?
<Xano> OpenTokix: Yeah. The broker (queue) pushes messages to the consumers on one of a handful of servers.
<Xano> somsip: what *exactly* are you asking?
<OpenTokix> Xano: I thgink your inital idea of starting and stopping workers - is bad design then
<Xano> OpenTokix: So the issue of performance and balancing takes place within the scope of a single server running multiple consumers
<somsip> Xano: I'm thinking load balancers and auto-scaling groups, but it depends on how you run your servers, and this is rather OT here so I'll just throw that one in the pot and leave it at that
<Xano> OpenTokix: We may have a server that is capable of running 10 consumers, and one that can handle only 5 at a time
<OpenTokix> Xano: yes, but base that on the specs of the machine - and not on the load - I assume every task is pretty similar, but it is many tasks.
<Xano> somsip: We can never predict how much time it takes to process a single message *exactly*.
<Xano> OpenTokix: Tasks are the same, but depending on the context it may take 3, 4, 5, 6 seconds per task.
<OpenTokix> Xano: but will one task (realistically) be 10x another?
<Xano> no
<Xano> In practice I've never seen more than 2x
<OpenTokix> Xano: I dont think you have to overengineer it then, 3 or 10s - no worries - if its 3 or 30 or 300, then you have to do it "better"
<OpenTokix> Xano: Dont overengineer, is my educated suggestion
<Xano> OpenTokix: That is usually sensible advice :)
<OpenTokix> Xano: I designed a system that handled 3 billion web req/day
<OpenTokix> Xano: ran for five years, 99.96% uptime =)
<Xano> OpenTokix: I'm just really worried that we won't be using expensive VPSs to the fullest or that we'll overload them.
<OpenTokix> Xano: still runnning, but I switched jobs =)
<Xano> OpenTokix: nice :)
<PCatinean> Can one setup a vpn on ubuntu even if the key was designed for windows? Sorry very bad with this
<OpenTokix> Xano: Well, - I would get a propper metrics system - do some educated guesses - and then adjust machine size afterwards.
<PCatinean> the admin asked me if I was on a 32bit windows or 64 bit windows, I said 64 but it's ubuntu, can I still connect?
<OpenTokix> PCatinean: yes
<OpenTokix> PCatinean: Is it openvpn?
<PCatinean> ssl vpn OpenTokix
<OpenTokix> Xano: Lets take it privatly maybe?
<OpenTokix> PCatinean: yes, you just need to adjust the configuration file slightly
<Xano> OpenTokix: Alright, we'll start with that then and see how it goes. It can hardly get any slower than the current setup :P
<PCatinean> The configuration file he sent me, is it a lot of work?
<Xano> (which is way too slow)
<OpenTokix> Xano: probably not =)
<OpenTokix> Xano: im here everyday - so if you need to throw around ideas, dont hestitate. Id love to give some input - I love that stuff =)
<ioritz> helloo
<OpenTokix> PCatinean: no, probably not
<Xano> OpenTokix: Cool, thanks for your time!
<Guest60067> Hello, guys! My brother accidentally removed all the kernels, so I booted through cdrom. What should I do now, how can I restore everything?
<Guest60067> I tried this thread but I had some errors.
<Guest60067> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<warTurtle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<warTurtle> haha :D
<Guest60067> WarTurtle: :D
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I have a problem with multiple users. I would like to give users the permission to install applications using sudo, however I do not want them to access each other's files. Please help me out.
<O_OniGiri> Is it possible for ubuntu to do this?
<Guest60067> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<Guest60067> this is my error
<trijntje> O_OniGiri: look into the sudoers file, you can give users permission to run certain commands as sudo
<trijntje> O_OniGiri: on the other hand, they could then make and install a fake .deb files that destroy the data of other users
<O_OniGiri> trijntje: I will look into it, thanks :)
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: how did your brother remove the kernel?
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: via apt?
<O_OniGiri> trijntje: But they can't access each others home folder?
<trijntje> O_OniGiri: define 'access', all home folders are open for reading by all users by default
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: if you copy the kernel file + initrd from the cdrom to your /boot/  folder on the system, then you can boot that kernel from the command line - and probably get into a console to install a working kernel
<mike_papa> O_OniGiri: They will be able to do, what you let them. With sudoers you can decide what commands, and as which user they can do.
<trijntje> O_OniGiri: it might be easier to just encrypt the home folders of all users. That way the cannot see each others files, and you can make them all admin. Just know that they will still be able to destroy each other's data if they want
<mike_papa> O_OniGiri: You can even decide if using sudo requires password, or not, and in which cases it does, or does not.
<Guest60067> OpenTokix: I think he did that manually
<Guest60067> OpenTokix: can you please guide me through what I have to do? I'm kinda newbie to unix
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: I dont know it by heart - so  it would be very error prone. - - Btw. - did you try booting your ubuntu cd and just select repair?
<Guest60067> OpenTokix: I chose " Try Ubuntu "
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: and if you start the installer, there is a repair option
<OpenTokix> irrc
<OpenTokix> iirc
<Guest60067> OpenTokix: where?
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: Check the "update failure"
<Guest60067> <OpenTokix> thank you mate, I'll check that
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: and instead of apt-get upgrade, do apt-get install linux-image-generic
<O_OniGiri> mike_papa: but with sudoers file, you can't stop them from accessing each others files right?
<Guest60067> OpenTokix: but that's the same thing I'm doing through the terminal
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: important you mount the correct partition, - I dont know what partition is your ubuntu root partition
<Guest60067> I have sdb1 though
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: yes, no problem - just change /dev/sda1 for /dev/sdb1
<OpenTokix> Guest60067: what is the problem you're having?
<cowo_jomblo> hello
<cowo_jomblo> can i ask something  ?
<freeroute> cowo_jomblo: you just did. Too bad.
<freeroute> no more questions for you.
<freeroute> but really...
<freeroute> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tnkhanh> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tnkhanh> cool
<cowo_jomblo> hehe oke thanks
<cowo_jomblo> sorry i dont now
<PCatinean> I thought openvpn might have had a graphical interface
<OpenTokix> PCatinean: there is a graphical frontend for openvpn in ubuntu network-manager-openvpn
<PCatinean> Thank you!
<OpenTokix> PCatinean: if you do apt-cache search openvpn; there is a few to choose from
<killall> hello i have a multiline line generated by the output of a program, how can I with awk get only 2 lines ?
<OpenTokix> killall: does it have to be awk?
<killall> OpenTokix,  no :)
<OpenTokix> killall: head -2
<OpenTokix> or tail -2
<OpenTokix> depending if you want start or finish
<killall> they are not the first or the last 2
<killall> they can be in the midle or in the begining and one starts with RSSI and the other with bdaddr
<OpenTokix> killall: do you know what line it is, you can first do a tail and then pipe to a head
<OpenTokix> killall: oh
<OpenTokix> killall: | grep -E '(RSSI|bdaddr)'
<killall> OpenTokix,  http://paste.virtual2.net/?paste=36 this is the line generated by the program
<killall> OpenTokix,  thanks
<OpenTokix> killall: yw
<sureshscribnar> I was wondering how we set PATH environmient variable permanantly in Ubuntu based docker container?
<sureshscribnar> I tried setting it in ~/.profile and /etc/profile…. both did nto work
<sureshscribnar> The line added was PATH = $PATH:/required/path/bin and next line had export PATH
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: its in ~/.bashrc or /etc/enviroment
<sureshscribnar> is it only for docker or host linux also?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: for any ubuntu-machine
<sureshscribnar> ok thanks, why do they refer other two files then?
<sureshscribnar> I mean, under what circumstances ~/.profile and /etc/profile is updated with PATH?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: "they"?
<sureshscribnar> Thanks for the answer
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: docker docs?
<sureshscribnar> Sorry for being vague, its the answer mostly given in internet forums like stackoverflow
<sureshscribnar> not docker
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: probably because all the n00bs on stack overflow hardly even know how their point and click macs work - even less their docker containers
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: but go2docker was so simple! - im a unix admin now!
<sureshscribnar> lol
<sureshscribnar> thanks for the answer
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: dont forget you also can attach a persistent storage to your docker containers
<sureshscribnar> yeah using -v… thats working
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: that is mounted under /docker inside the container
<sureshscribnar> you mean, adding volumes right?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: yeah
<sureshscribnar> yes
<killall> OpenTokix,  one last question, any way i can put the result of  sudo hcidump -x -t |  grep -E '(RSSI|bdaddr)'  into a single line? (the hcidump is always outputing a multiline string
<OpenTokix> killall: tr "\n" " " or tr "\n" ";" if you want some kind of divider
<OpenTokix> you pipe via tr
<killall> OpenTokix,  no output
<killall>  sudo hcidump -x -t |  grep -E '(RSSI|bdaddr)' | tr "\n" ";"
<killall> .
<killall> .
<OpenTokix> and wiithout tr you get output?
<OpenTokix> two lines?
<killall> OpenTokix,  yes
<sureshscribnar> OpenTokix: Whats the diff between updating ~/.bashrc and /etc/enviroment?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: ~/.bashrc is for yoru user, /etc/enviroment global
<sureshscribnar> ok thanks
<mmmaske> test
<OpenTokix> killall: hmm, it should work
<killall> the hcidump is always outputing its a stream of data comming to stdout
<sureshscribnar> Where can I find a good documentation for linux thats concise?
<sureshscribnar> I use ubuntu
<killall> it outputs a string as i posted before
<OpenTokix> killall: I dont have any bluetooth-enabled linux-box so I can try
<OpenTokix> killall: might be so your command output some other newline
<genii> sureshscribnar: The best general place to start is The Linux Documentation Project which is good for all linux. Then move on to distribution specific documentation
<sureshscribnar> ok tx
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: and when you go to stack exachange, read all the answers, and comments to 1-2 top comments. - since they tend to be dumb or wrong, even if they are upvoted.
<sureshscribnar> ok tx
<iqu> Someone, give this credit card to the owner please: Lynn | Williams | AMEX | 372326050161008 | 736 | 04/2018 | | 12470 Olive Lane | Santa Fe Springs | California | | 90670 | Beyond Salt | 2137129463 | byspcatering@yahoo.com | United States
<iqu> Someone, give this credit card to the owner please: Lynn | Williams | AMEX | 372326050161008 | 736 | 04/2018 | | 12470 Olive Lane | Santa Fe Springs | California | | 90670 | Beyond Salt | 2137129463 | byspcatering@yahoo.com | United States
<killall> OpenTokix,  can i do the processing with awk? i have a multiline and awk seems able to extract thoose 2 lines
<OpenTokix> killall: yes, ofc
<killall> OpenTokix,  can you teach me?
<OpenTokix> killall: awk is very powerful, - But I suck at it =)
<killall>  hoo thanks :D
<OpenTokix> killall: I use grep | cut | tr
<sureshscribnar> OpenTokix: which linux do you administer?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: debian and ubuntu and some centos
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: I perfer debian
<OpenTokix> prefer
<sureshscribnar> ok and u said now u are unix admin… which unix?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: have done irix, solaris in the past
<White_Cat> after a reboot I am greeted by grub prompt
<sureshscribnar> oh k, tx.
<White_Cat> I honestly dont know what to do :/
<kamil7> hi guys, i have a problem with fullscreen on wrong monitor, any info about that?
<sureshscribnar> OpenTokix: purden my ignorance. Should I use export PATH? or just setting PATH = $PATH:/new/path/bin is enough?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: in .bashrc export PATH in enviroment PATH=
<sureshscribnar> ok tx
<ivan_> h4x
<sureshscribnar> OpenTokix: added line “export PATH = $PATH:~/.composer/vendor/bin” to ~/.bashrc and restarted container… still no luck
<OpenTokix> is the line still there?
<sureshscribnar> yes
<OpenTokix> and if you do echo $PATH its there?
<razo> hi guys
<ppf> sureshscribnar: did you source .bashrc again? or did you start a new bash?
<sureshscribnar> OpenTokix: no
<sureshscribnar> ppf: no, what do you mean source .bashrc?
<sureshscribnar> I stop and started the container
<razo> i stuck at backbox
<sureshscribnar> is it not enough?
<ppf> well, "source ~/.bashrc"
<sureshscribnar> what does this command do?
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: how do you login to the cointainer?
<ppf> you need to reload the file for the changes to take effect
<razo> can any one explain me how to unhide wifi icon in backbox
<SchrodingersScat> !man | sureshscribnar
<ubottu> sureshscribnar: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<sureshscribnar> I’m aware, was being bit lazy bones, sorry
<ppf> SchrodingersScat: source is a builtin, so no man page :)
<ppf> "help source" on the other hand should do it
<SchrodingersScat> sureshscribnar: ok, it's just always good to check into a command when you have a question like that.
<sureshscribnar> I agree
<OpenTokix> ppf, SchrodingersScat: you didnt really understand his/her problem =)
<SchrodingersScat> ppf: it's in bash
<sureshscribnar> OpenTokix: I get error when I source bashrc… error is given below.
<sureshscribnar> bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier
<sureshscribnar> bash: export: `/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:~/.composer/vendor/bin': not a valid identifier
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: export PATH=$PATH:~/.foo/bar/folder
<sureshscribnar> The error was fixed after removing the spaces
<OpenTokix> sureshscribnar: not [space]=[space]
<sureshscribnar> Increasingly feeling stupid now
<jimini> hey there :) a want to install Ubuntu on a Lenovo Ideapad S205. since this notebook seems to have a very crappy EFI implementation, the system does not boot after the installation process has completed. I followed numerous guides like http://askubuntu.com/questions/554583/unable-to-upgrade-or-fresh-install-lubuntu-14-10-32bit-on-lenovo-ideapad-s205, but the boot manager simply does not show up. any ideas?
<welovfree> hello
<sureshscribnar> I am guilty to use point and click Colloquy myself… had been planning to move over to some other irc with more power… which one do you suggest?
<welovfree> I am looking for a dns command?
<sureshscribnar> What is the irc client env you use?
<ppf> sureshscribnar: irssi
<ppf> welovfree: what kind of dns command?
<welovfree> ppf: what do you mean?
<ppf> what is the functionality that you are looking for?
<ppf> look up names?
<welovfree> ppf: a command to print for example some informations about it?
<sureshscribnar> ok
<ppf> about what?
<welovfree> ppf: yes names for example
<ppf> there is nslookup to look up an ipaddress
<ppf> and you can use dig to query some more advanced records
<PCatinean> Does anyone have experience connecting to vmware server using ubuntu?
<PCatinean> 14.04.02 here
<ioria> jimini  https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Working-solution-for-Ideapad-S205-Ubuntu/td-p/751917
<marianne> good morning - has anyone out there had success with loading ubuntu 14.04 on a SAMSUNG XE303C12-A01US?
<jimini> ioria I already tried that - I partitioned the drive as shown in this thread and installed Ubuntu afterwards - it did not boot
<ioria> jimini  can you select  legacy bios?
<jimini> ioria no, but for a very short time before the grub menu should appear, the display shows "booting in insecure mode". which seems to me like EFI mode
<ioria> jimini  quote -> "The IdeaPad uses a BIOS based on the SecureCore Tiano Platform"
<jimini> ioria yes
<ioria>  It supports UEFI and Legacy booting
<rdfile> PCatinean: I do have some experience
<PCatinean> rdfile, is there any other option except virtual machine with windows?
<ioria> jimini  quote -> "From what I found out it depends wether the disk is partitioned as GPT or MBR."
<PCatinean> it's a esxi vmware rdfile
<rdfile> PCatinean: Theres the web client and the CLI as well. I usually just create a small vm on the ESXi servers and RDP to it for management.
<PCatinean> rdfile, noted, thank you!
<PCatinean> a lot!
<PCatinean> :D
<jimini> ioria thank you for your hints. I wiped out the GPT partition scheme with gdisk and will now try again to install Ubuntu
<pdimitrov> how can I disable landscape on my ubuntu server
<pdimitrov> without uninstalling it
<rdfile> PCatinean: np
<wlodpolm> apt-get purge landscape 'is my best guess without looking the answer up
<pdimitrov> wlodpolm: yeah but I want to avoid uninstalling it
<pdimitrov> what might be an option is removing 50-landscape-sysinfo from /etc/update-motd.d
<wlodpolm> then you'd need to modify the startup scripts which is a moving target...
<mike_papa> preseed problem: how to get rid of "Write the changes to disks and configure LVM?". Here is my preseed: http://pastebin.com/M6mKWjqj based on https://help.ubuntu.com/14.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<wanderson> santana santos
<UMX> Hi.
<UMX> Can somebody take a minute to help me to apply a patch for my wireless card?
<UMX> Can somebody take a minute to help me to apply a patch for my wireless card?
<logikos> from terminal if i do wine cmd and then type T:\path\to\file.bat  .. it executes the .bat file properly and opens an app, if from the terminal i do wine "T:\path\to\file.bat" OR wine "/home/me/.wine/dosdevices/t:/path/to/file.bat" it errors
<logikos> reason i was trying to run it with wine directly is i want a desktop launcher for it
<logikos> any ideas?
<logikos> i tryed /join #wine here in IRC but i cant join the channel it is invite only.. so if im asking in the wrong place please tell me where i should go
<logikos> nevermind remembered it was #winehq
<UMX> Can somebody take a minute to help me to apply a patch for my wireless card?
<TMess_> hey guys
<TMess_> anyone up?
<bynarie> #ubuntu but be careful, they are pretty strict there
<mike_papa> logikos: try wine "cmd /k T:\path\to\file.bat"
<bynarie> no i mean #cyanogenmod sorry
<bynarie> wrong chan
<bynarie> anyone know where repopick is in the repos?
<mike_papa> and I have solved preseed problem. Just in case someone needs i missed "d-i partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true". It's not well documented. Found it on http://serverfault.com/a/477453
<adrian_1908> hello, I'm trying to get my Canon MG-3100 series printer to work. I downloaded a *.deb package from Canon as was suggested in various forums. However, it refuses to install and asks for libtiff4, whereas 14.10 comes with libtiff5. Anyone have experience with this?
<TMess_> Same ques as Bynarie's :::::: anyone know where repopick is in the repos?
<genii> adrian_1908: Try with --force-depends
<adrian_1908> genii: ok, thanks.
<shudon> hi all :) i have just installed updates that became available in the last 12 hours on ubuntu 14.04. my mouse cursor now only redraws about 8 times a second, if i have any ability to tell by eyeball :(
<shudon> video performance overall does not seem affected, only mouse cursor!
<eightyeight> what is the appropriate channel for mirrors support? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.xmission.com-archive is listing our mirror as out of date, but near as i can tell, it's not
<adrian_1908> Through Google I just found this: (https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/ubuntu/canon-trunk/+build/6123340) The version is much never than the driver from the Canon website and it's built for Utopic. Probably a better choice, right?
<adrian_1908> *newer
<ianp> I am confused about wubi. I downloaded an iso and run wubi from a virtually mounted iso, and i don't have the option to install, only to "reboot".. do I need to copy wubi.exe outside of the mounted iso ?
<ianp> I am installing from within windows 7
<ianp> i want to dual boot
<bazhang> ianp, skip wubi
<ianp> I don't have a blank CD or USB drive
<bazhang> ianp, wubi is NOT a dual boot
<ianp> Ah.
<bazhang> adrian_1908, thats a PPA
<teward> adrian_1908: that's a PPA - not really supported here
<ianp> then do i need some installation media to be able to install ?
<teward> !ppa | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ianp> I thought i used wubi to do this before...
<bazhang> ianp, even running ubuntu in a virtualbox is better than wubi
<k1l_> ianp: wubi did install inside a container on the windows partition. that was not a native install and had several disadvantages. so a native install is to be prefered
<ianp> i see
<adrian_1908> Ok, i'll risk it. Thanks for the info.
<mike_papa> ianp: if you don't need fast 3d, just run it under VMPlayer, or VirtualBox.
<Weimar1919> ianp,  you could try dual booting or booting off a live usb too
<ianp> I need fast cpu for running a server application (for java development), i dont need fast gfx at all.
<ianp> is virtualbox
<ianp> 'fast enough'
<TMess_> guys...if I may... anyone know where repopick is in the repos?
<krux> shudon: have you tried taking the dongle off the box and putting it back in ?..
<bynarie> teward, been using znc from your ppa.. working really well.. i appreciate your work
<k1l_> ianp: well, a lot of cpu is used for running windows.
<ianp> even while idling?
<mike_papa> ianp: then VMPlayer, or VirtualBox is way to go. Just make sure you have virtualization enabled in BIOS.
<teward> bynarie: thank you
<ianp> I'm fine with it taking 10% of CPU even
<teward> bynarie: that's a discussion for another channel though
<ianp> k. thanks for the help guys
<k1l_> ianp: but if you use wubi the install on ntfs base will "rob" performance, too. so i suggest you get something as install media and make a real install on own partitions
<ianp> Yea, that's really the 'right' way.
<ianp> I just got fed up with trying to deal with windows from other real OS's (my main desktop is mac) and said 'f it im installing linux'
<bynarie> teward, yea i understand
<OerHeks> TMess_, repopick ?
<mike_papa> my windows 8.1 now consumes 4-6% CPU. Playing PappaPig for my daughter on TV screen, running HydraIRC, Chrome with 12 tabs open, 4 putty instances, notepad++ with 8 tabs, 3 virtual machines in VMPlayer, and WinSCP.
<mike_papa> I don't think it's a lot of overhead.
<OerHeks> TMess_, we use add-apt-repository, it is part of software-properties-common
<TMess_> Yeah a build guide asked for that command and I can't seem to find it
<ataalik> Hello, I have installed unity8 woth lxc container but when I try to open it up I just get a black screen. Any one know what is wrong ?
<genii> !info repopick
<ubottu> Package repopick does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> !find repopick
<TMess_> repopick I believe is a part of and for git
<ubottu> Package/file repopick does not exist in utopic
<genii> TMess_: According to the bot, it's not in any repository
<TMess_> I see
<mcphail> TMess_: is it part of git or part of the android repo tools?
<k1l_> ataalik: well, that is still in early alpha stage. better ask the dev team or even better file a bug report
<TMess_> I'm not sure... I'm really new to this
<phre4k> I have an Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS server and want to start samba 4.1.6 as AD PDC. I edited the smb.conf and wanted to start with "service samba start" but it doesn't work
<ataalik> Sure but I would like to ask around on irc first, does unity has it's own channel
<mcphail> TMess_: I don't know the answer myself, but lots of commands such as "repo add" are not pure git commands but come from android
<k1l_> ataalik: there is #ubuntu-unity
<xcynthi> window splith 50
<mcphail> ataalik: the "black screen with cursor" problem is pretty ubiquitous. You'll get it unless the planets are aligned with regards to your hardware and drivers
<mike_papa> phre4k: cat /var/log/syslog | tail?
<jimini> ioria I tried it with a fresh GPT scheme and a fresh msdos partition table - without success :\
<TMess_> thanks @mcphail
<k1l_> TMess_: that sounds like android or cyanogen stuff, maybe better ask their communities
<TMess_> yeah I'm trying evrywhere... thanks anyways
<phre4k> mike_papa: useless use of cat :D w8
<ioria> jimini   are you using the entire  disk and Secure boot  is activated  ?
<blodyx> my brothers ubuntu computer crashed and now he cant access his files... they belong to unknown user. is there a way to fix this?
<jimini> ioria I am using the entire disk, yes. the BIOS does not show a secure boot option
<ataalik> mcphail: yeah I thought it could be something like that. Thank you
<phre4k> mike_papa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10411086/
<phre4k> omg, I'm so dumb. I deleted the provision.
<phre4k> thanks for pointing me to the right logfile. I need to reprovision
<ioria> jimini   Have you tried   Boot-Repair  ?
<jimini> ioria not yet, no
<telmich> good evening
<jimini> ioria or do you mean re-execute grub-install?
<telmich> on a ubuntu 14.04 I do not have lo setup after boot,even though there is "auto lo and iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces
<telmich> any idea why?
<ioria> jimini   : yes   ....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176420
<jimini> ioria I will have a look at that, thank you
<ioria> jimini   : ya wellcome ... hope it helps
<c0nfuseki> Hello, I have a basic problem; Running Xubuntu 14.04.2 ... I was running the Ubuntu Software Centre for installing in what I thought was a free installation of MATLAB. However, it was asking for a source of where the files were kept. Since I had none, I exited the windows (but now it's taking up my installation queue and I cannot cancel).
<telmich> even "ifdown lo; ifup lo" does not assign an ip address to lo
<UMX> Can somebody take a minute to help me to apply a patch for my wireless card?  4th answer here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1289996   I don't know what to do with this: http://ix.io/9DV
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289996 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "14e4:4727 [Asus 1225B] echo 1 > /proc/brcm_monitor0 returns Input/output error" [Undecided,Expired]
<Budd> I have Ubuntu studio on an Apire One netbook. Upon resume-from-suspend, my X terminal is blank and unwakeable. Switching to a text console and killing my XFCE session gives me a (new) working X session.
<c0nfuseki> Hello, I have a basic problem; Running Xubuntu 14.04.2 ... I was running the Ubuntu Software Centre for installing in what I thought was a free installation of MATLAB. However, it was asking for a source of where the files were kept. Since I had none, I exited the windows (but now it's taking up my installation queue and I cannot cancel).
<BromeoAndCooliet> hi would should I do with my hands at a party?
<BromeoAndCooliet> should they just dangle at my sides?
<Budd> Where should I look for more information on why this is happening? I've tried futzing with ACPI kernel parameters and rebooting, but no luck so far.
<bazhang> BromeoAndCooliet, try a chat channel, this is ubuntu support
<Budd> c0nfuseki: can you give the exact wording when it asks for the files are kept? It may want an installation location, or perhaps you need to down load something separately.
<Guest60067> Hello, guys! My brother accidentally removed all the kernels, I'm now booted from cdrom. Trying to restore after this http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<Guest60067> but I have some errors
<shudon> lol
<shudon> when i drag my windows with mouse to move them
<shudon> the window updates very smoothly
<shudon> but the mouse cursor stutters and jumps
<Guest60067> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10411344/
<k1l_> Guest60067: are you sure you mounted the right partition?
<c0nfuseki> Thanks for replying Budd. I believe that the installer was wanting to find an existing installation location.
<Budd> shudon: slow CPU perhaps? Or could be screen turbulence (I just made that up, but I think it sounds good).
<Guest60067> k1l: yes, the sdb1 is the one
<k1l_> Guest60067: what partition is that on sdb1?
<Guest60067> k1l: boot
<Budd> c0nfuseki: hmm. not obvious to me, if it's asking for an existing install.
<Guest60067> k1l: my cdrom boot
<k1l_> well, /boot doesnt have a dev
<c0nfuseki> If I was to restart, would the ubuntu software centre still think it was in the middle of installing?
<Guest60067> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10411439/
<k1l_> Guest60067: you need to mount the "/" partition from the broken system into /mnt, then you need to mount the "/boot" partition into /mnt/boot
<irreverant> do you guys know if any one has booted ubuntu off a galaxy note 4?
<Budd> c0nfuseki: probably not - the package system is pretty good about remaining sane.
<daikirai> is there any specific channel for solving problems with makefiles or can i ask just here?
<c0nfuseki> k. thanks. i'll reboot. *fingers crossed*
<mcphail> daikirai: that would be offtopic here
<Guest60067> k1l_: I'm really sorry, I'm new to unix. Can you please guide me through?
<mcphail> shudon: what video drivers?
<Budd> c0nfuseki: if it does seem stuck, I'd try "sudo apt-get remove matlab" from the command line (adjusting the package name as needed)
<shudon> hi all :) how can i get my ubuntu 14.04 system's hostname to resolve on our Windows WINS server?
<k1l_> Guest60067: what system is that, that is installed on the system?
<rdfile> shudon: why are you using WINS? Is the windows system win98 or older?
<Guest60067> k1l_: ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> Guest60067: what sort of install?
<Guest60067> k1l_: sorry, ubuntu 14.10
<Guest60067> k1l_: what do you mean with what sort?
<jimini> ioria boot-repair complains about a missing internet connection, although I can ping google.de, for example. and although I created a msdos partition table, Ubuntu seems to have set up a GPT scheme
<k1l_> Guest60067: encrypted? or other? sdb1 doesnt look like its a whole / system since its only 255mb, this looks like /boot only. and what is sda?
<ioria> jimini   : have you  tried  : sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<ioria> jimini   : fortheinternet connection, i  mean
<k1l_> Guest60067: to repair your system with a chroot you need to know what is inside the partitions. you cant just use a random howto because then you mess up or get errors like you did. you need to arrange the settings to your actual setup
<jimini> ioria I edited resolv.conf by myself, but since I can ping google.de (and download boot-repair ;) ), it should not make a difference
<Guest60067> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10411439/
<irreverant> so no for ubuntu touch on Note 4?
<pavlos> shudon, I think you need to install samba on your linux ... then, win should be able to see your hostname under Network
<k1l_> Guest60067: yes, that is the partitions layout. like the road housenumbers. be we need to know what is inside to know what we need to mount .
<Guest60067> k1l_: how can we check that?
<ioria> jimini   : can you post resolv.conf and /etc/nettwork/interfaces ?
<spacemanjr> how do i remove old kernels?
<k1l_> Guest60067: well, dont you know what setup is installed?
<jimini> ioria: /etc/resolv.conf contains "nameserver 10.0.0.1", /etc/network/interfaces contains only the entry for the loopback interface: "auto lo", "iface lo inet loopback"
<Guest60067> k1l: I'm just booted from ubuntu 14.10 iso and pressed Try ubuntu
<k1l_> Guest60067: yes, but i am talking about the ubuntu that is installed
<k1l_> Guest60067: is it your system?
<random-user-name> spacemanjr: sudo apt-get remove <kernel-name>
<pavlos> spacemanjr, get a list of your old kernels, dpkg -l | grep linux-image then sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<number>
<Guest60067> k1l_: it's mine, yes. There are no kernels
<random-user-name> spacemanjr: just don’t delete all of them using dpkg -l
<k1l_> Guest60067: so sdb1 is the "/boot" partition? where is the "/"partition? is it sdb5?
<ioria> jimini   : in  my resolv.conf  is 127.0.1.1
<Guest60067> not sure about that
<QuaxEros>  /msg NickServ identify V1ezeman
<jimini> ioria yeah, but in fact, I have a working internet connection. otherwise it would not have been possible to install boot-repair :)
<ioria> jimini   : right ...
<OerHeks> QuaxEros, time to change your password
<pavlos> spacemanjr, wrote an article ... http://azloco.org/node/183
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<ioria> jimini   : can you boot now ?
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, if I put "<3" into markdown, the parser I use breaks. Is this normal behaviour because <3 is invalid in markdown or should the parser render it correctly?
<QuaxEros> Trying to find it first...;)
<jimini> ioria no, boot-repair cancels the repair process due to "no internet connection"
<georgio> Hi, I`m having a problem with my sound in Xubuntu 14.10 what happens is that I changed my "Built-in audio profile " in the volume control settings to "Digital stereo (IEC958)" and now my headphone stop work T_T . Of course that i changed back to analog stereo output but it doesn't work anymore. someone can help me please?﻿
<QuaxEros> Was not correct...
<k1l_> funkenstrahlen: a good question for a markdown channel :) see !alis to find one
<QuaxEros> but leave the space out yeah....didn't see it
<spacemanjr> random-user-name: ty
<telmich> it seems that the loopback device does not get an ip address on my ubuntu 14.04 - any idea why?
<spacemanjr> pavlos: ty
<funkenstrahlen> k1l_: I tried. one single guy in #markdown channel. not responding.
<funkenstrahlen> !alis markdown
<QuaxEros> OerHeks  Gevonden... ;)
<OerHeks> QuaxEros, have fun
<QuaxEros> thnx
<cody__> ..
<allein> la la la
<boriseto> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 with gnome-fallback session. Does anybody know why does it prompt me twice for the password when I wake my machine from suspend? Once with the gnome fallback option, once with lightdm.
<bazhang> boriseto, does the screensaver have a require password checked or not
<Tobias[L]> boriseto: why do you use gnome-fallback in the first place? also maybe because gnome-fallback and lightdm each have separate locking mechanisms but not sure about that
<ioria> jimini   : when exactly  Boot-repair   is   asking you a connection ?
<boriseto> bazhang, screensaver? You mean the brigness and lock menu? Tobias[L] , I do love Unity, but it uses too much resources for me on this machine.
<Tobias[L]> ioria: jimini: boot-repair uploads the files generated and debug info to ubuntu pastebin so an expert can review it if needed, if you dont have an working connection ignore it
<Tobias[L]> boriseto: why not gnome as usual? fallback uses software rendering afaik and that should burden an resource-less machine even more
<boriseto> Tobias[L], my main problem is the graphic card, it's outdated, so when using Metacity instead of Compiz, it responds better, but the only annoying bug is the activation of the lightdm on wake.
<boriseto> Tobias[L], and I don't use XFCE or something else because I'm used to the tools provided by Unity/Gnome
<Tobias[L]> boriseto: even on outdated cards gnome works for me without fallback, my old laptop has an AMD Radeon HD 3450 which is not supported anymore yet gnome works fine and fluidly
<vester> After upgrade ubuntu 14.04.1 to 14.04.2 using Command dist-upgrade and restart system, I log in to my account but unity wont start I See background for a few seconds and then only black screen and cursor. So I try ctrl+ alt+F6 and enter command startx but same results, black screen. I install different drivers for graphic card (geforce 6100 nforce 405) nvidia-304, nvidia-331 etc. even I re-install ubuntu (14.04.2) but still same prob
<ioria> jimini   : have you noted Tobias[L]   remarks  ?
<boriseto> Tobias[L], if you are talking about the Gnome3, well it's not for my preference, I'm just not used to it and the Unity/GnomeFallback options are the best for my UX.
<vester> any solution ?
<wiltb> could someone provide their md5sum /usr/bin/chattr value for me?
<Rory> wiltb: 53dc3d1a1303852c7eda8a71648d05fe
<hamtechgeek> ..
<Rory> wiltb: this is 64 bit 14.04
<teward> wiltb: Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 - 53dc3d1a1303852c7eda8a71648d05fe  /usr/bin/chattr
<teward> wiltb: it may help to specifumsy the version of ubuntu and the architecture you're on to verify your md5s
<teward> wiltb: it may help to specify the version of ubuntu and the architecture you're on to verify your md5sums *
<OerHeks> wiltb, what version and arch ?
 * teward kicks his laptop
<ioria> jimini   : have you noted Tobias[L]   remarks  ?
<jhutchins> I liked specifumsy
<teward> jhutchins: bleh
<Tobias[L]> boriseto: well try to disable the second login screen... more i cant offer as help
<boriseto> Tobias[L], bazhang, I found the cause of my problem. For some reason in autostart ScreenLocker was included (don't know why and from where) and it was the reason for my problems. Thanks anyway
<Jonnyw2k-arch> hey, I accidentally hit enter instead of space during a step of my server install
<Jonnyw2k-arch> anyway to get back to the menu after the install completes
<wiltb> thanks im on 14.04.2 LTS x64 by my value seems to be different. Im running e2fsprogs 1.42.9-3ubuntu1.2 and get a value of "md5sum /usr/bin/chattr
<wiltb> f23b344ae1872b1beb91d0e31148e2ba"
<phre4k> I want to configure a bridge, would that work? http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/fbca4ae0
<wiltb> rkhunter is throwing warnings on a few files and i am trying to validate they are clean
<tjbiddle> Hey all, not ubuntu specific: But how can I find what IP is sending the most data to my server on a specific port?
<bazhang> chkrootkit and rkhunter are notorious for that wiltb
<wiltb> thanks ill lookinto this more
<bazhang> tjbiddle, tried ##networking yet
<Jonnyw2k-arch> ahhh theres a go back button at the end
<Tobias[L]> tjbiddle: iftop for short term, webalizer for long-term usage
<tnkhanh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheNumb> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gran> Hello! I saw a comment on Reddit by a user who frequents this channel that it's a good community for those beggining to use Linux.
<mitt> Gran, it's a support channel, discussion is on #ubuntu-social
<OerHeks> Gran, indeed
<bazhang> !manual | welcome Gran and start here
<ubottu> welcome Gran and start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jimini> Tobias[L] : the repair process was aborted by this error message, so I could not ignore it
<tjbiddle> Thanks bazhang
<sethj> Gran, Ubuntu was the first Linux distro I ever tried. The community was so awesome that I never tried another distro again!
<Gran> Seth, this is the distro i'm using now and I don't really want to try another one either!
<jimini> ioria: I fixed it  :) don't ask me how - but for a short moment, I saw an error message indicating, that 2 files for EFI-boot could not be found. I copied them from EFI/Ubuntu to EFI/Boot and now it boots :)
<k1l> Gran: if you have issues with ubuntu ask here and people will try to help :)  for general chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic and for general linux issues and cross distro stuff there is ##linux
<ioria> jimini   : wunderbarrrrrrrrrrr
<Gran> Well, so far i've been having general driver issues. Mostly my sound output to speakers or headphones doesn't work but my internal laptop speakers do.
<jimini> ioria oh yeah. what a mess. this is why I try to use legacy boot as often as possible
<Gran> legacy boot?
<ioria> jimini   : yep
<Gran> One of the issues I'm tackiling right now is that I uninstalled Empathy Internet Messenger and Pidgin but on the system bar in the top, the messenger icon is still there with the applications still present
<jimini> Gran: yeah, "legacy boot" means something like "boot up like you did it in the good old BIOS times and ignore this fancy new UEFI stuff" ;)
<Tobias[L]> jimini: not possible for me, my pc only boots from GDM partitioned drives with UEFI (Grub support) or i need to install lilo which is a pain to maintain
<sethj> Gran, is your computer an HP?
<Gran> Jimini, is that something I have to modify in the BIOS settings prior to booting up?
<Gran> Sethj, no it's an Alienware M14x R2
<jimini> Tobias[L] I have to add, that the system I setting up (Lenovo Ideapad S205) has a veeeeeeery weird BIOS / UEFI thingy. only very few options etc
<Tobias[L]> jimini: same here, lenovo Ideapad Y500 in full build. altough it is possible to unlock the bios for all settings
<sethj> Gran, have you given it a reboot? Sometimes things like that take a bit of time to update. If you want to remove the entire thing this should help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185021/how-to-remove-or-hide-chat-status-icons-from-messaging-menu/281833#281833
<sethj> wait no, wrong link.. hmm, can't find the one I was looking for then.
<pedrodias> hello everyone
<pedrodias> again
<Gran> @Sethj: No I haven't but I'm quite certain that once I reboot, everything should be cleared. Just thought it was a weird quirk or a bug.
<sethj> Gran, a quick Google about the headphone issue turns up quite a lot of useful things to look at https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ubuntu+no+sound+through+headphones I've never had that issue myself so no personal experience fixing it ;)
<sethj> Gran, That is entirely possible,
<pedrodias> ... I have a ethernet connection to my Pc. Is there a way to connect my Android phone to my PC and share internet connection with it ? ... Xubuntu 14.10
<goose_> Hey guys. How do I disable the amazon, and other online places, trakcing information as well as zeitgiest?
<segap__> Is there any long running tools for monitoring your WIFI connections over ubuntu ?  Recently moved home and seems only my Ubuntu work station is having disconnect issues where as my windows laptop doesn't suffer the same problem
<Gran> @pedrodias, I think that, depending on your phone and if it's rooted, you can just connect the USB from your phone to the computer and tether your phones internet
<pedrodias> no no .. i dont have internet on my phone to be shared ... i have internet on my pc ... that is the connection i want to share
<k1l> goose_: see privacy settings in system settings.
<pedrodias> btw, xubuntu does not recognize my phone .. it does not mount it
<ioria> pedrodias:   you takethe connection   from the router  notfrom pc
<kaotic_> Hey
<pedrodias> ioria, yeah ... but it does not have wifi , and so i can only share something if its connected to my pc
<Jonnyw2k-arch> whats the easiest way to install packages on a machine without an internet connection?
<ioria> pedrodias:   usea wifi  dongle usb
<pedrodias> i have it .. i cannot make it to work on Xubuntu
<segap__> Jonnyw2k-arch,  put the packages on usb stick and transfer them onto the file system
<OerHeks> !offline | Jonnyw2k-arch
<ubottu> Jonnyw2k-arch: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<pedrodias> its a D-Link
<OerHeks> let synaptics download offline, easiest way i guess
<Jonnyw2k-arch> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ioria> pedrodias:   you need infact a  wifi router
<pedrodias> i mean , it does work ... only to connect to a wifi network ... but i could never be able to share my internet connection using it
<pedrodias> maybe im just noob
<phre4k> how do I disable nmbd/smbd startup when I have samba-ad-dc configured? update-rc.d smbd disable doesn't work
<Jonnyw2k-arch> dont have synaptic :/
<pedrodias> when i try to share my internet connection, it only lets me share as AP spot ... and Android cannot see AP spots
<pedrodias> only infrastructure
<sakang> Jonnyw2k-arch: from a pc with net go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package you need.  make sure you donwload also the dependencies which dest pc might not have
<Zeelot3k> good morning!
<sakang> then transfer them to your dest pc, and from terminal do dpkg -i pkg*.deb
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: ap-hotspot (webupd8), "how to make an hotspot on ubuntu" (google)
<pedrodias> gamornin Zeelot3k
<Zeelot3k> can anyone here tell me (in an upstart script) when I should be using `start-stop-daemon`? I don't see what it provides over a simple `exec`
<pedrodias> Tobias[L]: Ap hotspot ... did you see what i wrote ? Ap does not work
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: does your wifi hardware not support it?
<Zeelot3k> doesn't upstart already monitor and manage my process for me? so what does start-stop-daemon do on top of that?
<Jonnyw2k-arch> sakang, that's what im doing didnt know the dpkg bit... was wondering if there was an easier way tha downloading every pkg by itself.
<pedrodias> its a usb dongle
<pedrodias> on win7 it was a charm ... :/ have no idea why i cant do it here
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: also sharing an wifi you are connected to on an machine with only one connection is not possible, it needs to be connected via ethernet .    also i have two usb dongles, both have the hotspot capability needed
<pedrodias> i used virtual router .. share it ... voilá
<pedrodias> here .. it a brick :/
<Jonnyw2k-arch> is there any lisensing requirements with ubuntu?
<sakang> Jonnyw2k-arch: connect your dest pc to the net
<sorenode> Guys, how do I fix MBR?
<Jonnyw2k-arch> sakang, not that easy lol
<Tobias[L]> and ap-hotspot is a package that offers an hotspot-mode Access Point
<sorenode> I have 900 GB NTFS
<sorenode> and 100 GB freespace before that
<sorenode> and no matter what I do bootloader/grub doesnt get installed
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: and not the sh***** AP version
<sakang> Jonnyw2k-arch: well you asked easier way
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: and ap-hotspot is a package that offers an hotspot-mode Access Point (forgot to highlight)
<Jonnyw2k-arch> its on a virtual machine, on a server that is meant to be offline only
<pedrodias> Tobias[L]: maybe you understood me wrong ... i have this computer connected through ethernet
<Jonnyw2k-arch> so getting ubuntu on it is easy enough, the issue is I can't connect the physical server to the net, not the ubuntu one
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: you have an pc, connected to internet and want to open an hotspot for your android instead of crappy AP mode
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: that is exactly what ap-hotspot was made for
<Jonnyw2k-arch> I am tempted to take the VM off the server install what I need, push the VM back to the server
<pedrodias> Tobias[L]: simple question ... I have dual boot ... if i boot into win7 , use virtual router i can share my internet connection using my USB dongle.
<pedrodias> Tobias[L]: if i boot into Xubuntu, i cannot ... can you help me ?
<sorenode> I have 900 GB data on NTFS and 100 GB freespace before that; and no matter what I cannot get grub/bootloader to install. I think this is an MBR issue. Can someone tell me how to fix??
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<Tobias[L]> do exactly as told
<Jonnyw2k-arch> pedrodias, do you mean you connect your phone via USB and want to share the internet on ethernet?
<Jonnyw2k-arch> or are you trying to share the internet via WiFi?
<pedrodias> ok, i will do exactly as on that website .. like ive tried 5 or 6 times before when i come here to ask for help
<Tobias[L]> you have installed ap-hotspot and aswell installed and marked hostapd for your specific system?
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias:
<pedrodias> and again it will fail ... and next time, someone will give me another or the same website
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: 32 or 63 bit?
<Tobias[L]> 64*
<pedrodias> 32
<Tobias[L]> pedrodias: enter this into an terminal
<Tobias[L]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<Tobias[L]> sudo apt-get update
<Tobias[L]> cd /tmp
<Tobias[L]> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wpa/hostapd_1.0-3ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Tobias[L]> sudo dpkg -i hostapd*.deb
<Tobias[L]> sudo apt-mark hold hostapd
<Jonnyw2k-arch> Tobias[L], I think you just set of a spam filter
<Jonnyw2k-arch> maybe use pastebin?
<Tobias[L]> am i still quiet?
<k1l> nope
<k1l> !paste | Tobias[L] use this instead for several line postings
<ubottu> Tobias[L] use this instead for several line postings: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tobias[L]> i have pm'ed him
<shroomduke> zzz
<codepython777> is there a way to limit # of cores used by a user?
<codepython777> When the user executes an application
<shroomduke> question: can installing too many desktop managers cause conflicts, i.e. gnome, LXDE, openbox, Ubuntu, Xfce, Xubuntu
<Tobias[L]> codepython777: apache can limit itself in its config, for all system applications i'd like to know too
<matty_ma2t> Hey Guys so i somehow there is a Desktop folder in my Documents folder which i cant delete.
<Tobias[L]> matty_ma2t:  'sudo chown -R username:username /link/to/folder'
<teward> matty_ma2t: what error do yo uget when you try to delete
<matty_ma2t> teward: i get no error the Desktop folder looks like the desktop folder from places it has the icon and everything
<matty_ma2t> Tobias[L]: i did what you told me and folder still exists
<sorenode> I have 900 GB data on NTFS and 100 GB freespace before that; and no matter what I cannot get grub/bootloader to install. I think this is an MBR issue. Can someone tell me how to fix??
<Tobias[L]> matty_ma2t: now you can delete it
<teward> matty_ma2t: did you try and remove it?
<Tobias[L]> matty_ma2t: you now have the rights of it
<shroomduke> hello
<matty_ma2t> i have the rights and it still wont let me delete
<ouj40s> hello everyone, my launcher follows the cursor at the moment. when I move on an icon, the icon moves up or down just as much further. how can I stop this?
<YukonSpector> matty_ma2t, when you try to remove the folder use 'rm -rf'
<ouj40s> switching windows didnt help
<luca> cia
<matty_ma2t> YukonSpector: just did that and it wont remove
<matty_ma2t> YukonSpector: when i remove it with rm -rf it deletes itself and readds it to the folder
<matty_ma2t> The "Desktop" folder looks like the system folder for Desktop
<matty_ma2t> When i open the desktop folder the selection under Places changes to Desktop and thats the folder i have
<teward> matty_ma2t: sounds like it's broken somewhere, and putting your Desktop folder in /home/$USER/Documents/Desktop/ instead of /home/$USER/Desktop/
<teward> not sure how to fix that though, sorry...
<shroomduke> hello
<Samurairm> hello
<ouj40s> hello everyone, my launcher follows the cursor at the moment. when I move on an icon, the icon moves up or down just as much further. how can I stop this?
<Samurairm> i have the problem whit camstudio gstreamer 0.10-ugly multiverse
<shroomduke> is this thing on
<shroomduke> still figuring things out
<matty_ma2t> i got it for future refrence you have to edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and you can change location paths
<frenda> Where I can buy  Aquaris "E4.5 Ubuntu Edition" online?
<K2Everest> Frenda , u can buy Ubuntu in Atlantis vity.
<K2Everest> city
<ouj40s> ok, the problem was gone when I clicked on the upper pane's rightmost icon.
<teward> frenda: I believe it's only sold at flash sales - limited quantities and all.  And I think only available in the EU
<OerHeks> frenda, join #ubuntu-touch, tomorrow will be a sale
<k1l> frenda: tomorrow on the next flash sale on the bq page
<phoenixfly> hey
<phoenixfly> yoda
<Tobias[L]> anone who wants to take over: pedrodias interface seemingly doesnt support real hotspot mode, iw list comes up empty. i need to go son anyone who wants to take over?
<phoenixfly> I love ubuntu but I am new and had a lot of problems nayone want to help me ?
<dr_> anyone had success installing Jurassic Park Operation Genesis one Ubuntu via Wine?
<jeffrey_f> phoenixfly: One problem at a time and we'll bang them out.  First problem, please describe as best as you can and tell us what you did already.
<phoenixfly> vsftp server instalation
<phoenixfly> not working not responding
<Pici> phoenixfly: How are you testing it?
<phoenixfly> simple tasks of own program of vsftpd s
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Hello EriC^^, around? Busy?
<phoenixfly> I meant config commands
<OerHeks> dr_, version 1 looks good https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4052
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<teward> dr_: OerHeks: but note the results there from the WineDB are not 'recent'
<Pici> phoenixfly: What exactly are you typing, what exactly is happening instead? Feel free to use a pastebin (like http://paste.ubuntu.com/).
<pedrodias> im back Tobias[L]
<shroomduke> test
<shroomduke> why am i gray
<Tobias[L]> shroomduke: your client likely
<Pici> shroomduke: iron deficiency?
<shroomduke> LOL that's it
<shroomduke> trying to figure out xchat & ubuntu
<shroomduke> and women
<ToAruShiroiNeko> shroomduke one of that three is impossible to figure out for me
<shroomduke> do some desktop environments conflict
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Hmm... Yeah that must be ubuntu
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Why is this ubuntu server booting to a grub prompt. It used to boot fine prior to the upgrade.
<dr_> I have wine installed, first program I have tried to install.  I start the install but the first window that normally opens up asking if you want to install the program does not.  I have started the same program on a PC and it begins the install procedure.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Wine gets me drunk.
<shroomduke> I have Gnome, LXDE openbos ubuntu xfce and xubuntu  and sometimes I have to enter my password twice after the computer goes to sleep
<shroomduke> it's not a big problem but it drives me crazy sometimes
<KingCrab> hello all
<realBigfoot> hello you
<KingCrab> bigfood meats kingcrab how will that turn out :)
<Suudy> So, the latest Ubuntu ABI change for 14.04 moves from 3.13.0-45 to 3.13.0-46.  Unfortunately, this change breaks my MVFS driver (for Clearcase).  It looks like they have the 3.19 version of dcache.h sucked into a 3.13.0 kernel.  Is there a way to detect this sub version (e.g. -46)?
<pedrodias> ok ... can anyone give me support on something ?
<newuser789> help
<KingCrab> ask your question :)
<pedrodias> KingCrab: I tried with some help to share my ethernet conection using wifi and a usb wifi dongle
<pedrodias> It displays the red senttence that my wireless card does not support AP
<pedrodias> but ...
<pedrodias> like i said ... it's the same computer, same usb dongle.. same connection ...
<pedrodias> it works on win7 with virtual router
<pedrodias> why does it not work with Xubuntu ?
<dr_> I will keep working on my problem, thanks for the one reply bye
<pedrodias> so ?
<pedrodias> now all support is gone ?
<KingCrab> uhm you are trying to share your ethernet connection on ubuntu or use a shared connection on ubuntu
<pedrodias> i am trying to share my connection
<pedrodias> i am connected, or else i would not be able to wrrite here ...
<newuser789> I did a cp copy command with a file to a partition, cp -v file /dev/sdb1 and now my partition is not being shown, what to do , help
<KingCrab> so your trying to share your ethernet connection to wifi
<KingCrab> ethernet works
<pedrodias> yup KingCrab
<KingCrab> so make an ap basicly :)
<KingCrab> and you do that how ?
<pedrodias> i want to share it to android and other devices
<pedrodias> so i cannot have it on AP
<pedrodias> i need it on infrastructure
<pedrodias> i guess
<KingCrab> android phone can connect on your ap wifi ?
<pedrodias> i dont think so
<pedrodias> it does not even see it
<KingCrab> dus your wifi work ? can you see wifi networks ?
<pedrodias> yes
<pedrodias> and connect to them
<KingCrab> ok
<KingCrab> and how do you share or try to share your connection ?
<KingCrab>     Click the network icon
<KingCrab>     Select "Create wireless network"
<KingCrab>     Choose a name, encryption type and password
<KingCrab>     Click create
<KingCrab>     Make sure you're connected to the internet.
<sokoll> anyone know how to change the hostname of a server after the username using SSH onto an ubuntu machine? so for example root@name.of.machine:~# change to root@new-name.of.machine:~#
<AaronMT> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<AaronMT> Not supported?
<pedrodias> open a personal message or you will get muted
<newuser789> I did a cp copy command with a file to a partition, cp -v file /dev/sdb1 and now my partition is not being shown, what to do , help
<Pici> Preferably use a pastebin so everyone can see instead.
<newuser789> anybody help
<tnkhanh> why is LTS always .04?
<tnkhanh> 10.04 12.04 14.04
<tnkhanh> they are released in April?
<Pici> tnkhanh: indeed.
<tnkhanh> and 10 12 14 is the year --'
<Pici> Yep.
<tnkhanh> I just realized lol
<tnkhanh> good way to remember when a version is released
<frimend> I'm looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<frimend> Under requirements I see:
<frimend> If you're building a desktop then you need the "Alternate" install CD for Ubuntu. Read Getting Ubuntu Alternate Install disk and How to do a Ubuntu Alternate Install
<frimend> "
<frimend> but following the links, I cannot find anything more about this option.
<frimend> outdated guide?
<rangergord> hi...I installed Wine yesterday, now I want to remove it. I did "apt-get remove wine", which said it would only remove 20KB. The files are still on my system, and my text files are still being opened with Notepad. How do I purge this?
<annabel_> rangergord: try google, that seems like a routine enough question for google to answer
<OerHeks> frimend, use the server iso http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/software-raid-ubuntu-14-04-setup-install-configure/
<bazhang> !google | annabel_
<ubottu> annabel_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | annabel_ on Google:
<jirido> --
<bazhang> jirido, disable that
<annabel_> bazhang: interesting, but fair enough :)
<rangergord> annabel_: google said apt-get remove removes the package (though it might leave config files, I dont care about that). Clearly it didn't in my case.
<OerHeks> !google oerheks
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jirido> Results for oerheks on Google:
<jirido> --
<trism> rangergord: you might be able to remove them with: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; but if not you'll need to remove the actual wine package first (wine1.6 or whatever you have) and then do the apt-get autoremove
<annabel_> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine rangergord
<frimend> OerHeks: Rats. :)
<frimend> Takes me half an hour to download. I downloaded the desktop version at work today.
<frimend> Oh well, anything good is worth waiting for!
<annabel_> also a-g update && a-g autoclean && a-g clean && a-g autoremove
<rangergord> oh my god, it left its file associations :/
<trism> rangergord: those are in ~/.local/share/applications/, you can just delete them
<rangergord> thanks
<rpp601> i broke the networking on an xubuntu install by deleting /network/interfaces - anyone around to help? the xubuntu channel is dead
<brombomb> so I broke my window manager (uninstall compiz), and I can't get alt+F2 to give me anything... is there another way to fix it?
<brombomb> I've tried reinstalling with a VT in ctrl + alt + 2
<PrisonerofAfghan> hello everyone
<rpp601> hey guys
<brombomb> and rebooting, but no luck, still a window manager less session
<Pici> ~/70
<semitones> Hi, it's me, semitones! I am having the problem descirbed in this stackexchange from 12.10 (I am on 14.04) -- my screen edges are partly out of bounds on my external monitor (an HDTV). THere are no settings on the tv that I can find to bring the picture within the screen boundaries. Is there a preferred way to adjust from within ubuntu? Tell me if I can clarify my question. Thanks! http://askubuntu.com/questions/248094/how-
<semitones> to-adjust-hdmi-overscan-on-an-intel-ivy-bridge
<semitones> All I can find are old guides which seem outdated. Any expert troubleshooters here?
<Scunizi> semitones: just a couple of questions... ati or nvidia? do you use the propriatory driver? have you set the correct resolution for the tv?  If nvidia do you have nvidia-settings installed..
<sav> ciao
<q1aa> Hello. My original ubuntu partition is 11.04, and then I installed 12.04 in a new partition. Every time my Grub entries need to be updated, I always have to go into the old 11.04 partition in order to update grub. How do I make the Grub from the 12.04 partition take over? Changing the grub settings from 12.04 doesn't do anything. The 11.04 version of Grub takes over.
<ajshell1> Hello.
<q1aa> Hi. I couldn't find that answer on google.
<ikonia> q1aa: you need to re-apply grub to the mbr - but do it from the 12.04 install
<werwer> Hi there
<Scunizi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> the problem you will find is that 12.04 uses grub2. so it will not update anything from 11.04 - but as 11.04 is dead this is not really a problem
<ikonia> !grub2 > q1aa
<ubottu> q1aa, please see my private message
<semitones> Scunizi, thanks, sorry I didn't see your answer right away. Nvidia, and I think it uses proprietary driver since nouveau didn't work, and nv was too slow/bad. Does nvidia-settings work on the proprietary driver?
<CharlotteFields> how do i findout what notification manager im using?
<KingCrab> king in da house
<q1aa> so all I do is type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" in 12.04 to fix this? Will that damage my 11.04 partition? I never use 11.04, but it has tons of important files saved there. I only use 12.04 and I use nautilus to browse my old files from 11.04. Thanks for your help.
<semitones> Scunizi, nvidia-settings is installed, and it has a feature called "underscan" but it just hides more of the screen if I use it. I need to find a setting that projects a larger picture than 1920x1080, not a smaller picture.
<semitones> LOL nevermind, "Underscan" is the correct setting. Thanks Scunizi!
<KingCrab> allrite
<elinor> logout
<ccolorado>  Hi I have an ubuntu box where smplayer/smtube wont play videos, how can I troubleshoot it ?  Videos would get added to the queue, Connecting to <URL> sould show up on the status bar, and then it would stop.
<geirha> q1aa: The 11.04 install will still be there, and you can copy out any data you need from its partitions
<Chamaeleon> Hi guys, do you know if there is a support for hdmi in linux mint with intel graphic card?
<ikonia> Chamaeleon: ask the mint support services
<ikonia> !mint | Chamaeleon
<ubottu> Chamaeleon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Chamaeleon> Ok thanks
<frimend> Oh, following this guide: http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/software-raid-ubuntu-14-04-setup-install-configure/
<frimend> " Proceed with the installation as you normally would until you reach the Partition Disks step.
<frimend> Select manual as the partition method."
<ikonia> frimend: try to use official docs
<ikonia> (if possible)
<frimend> I was interupted by this: "One or more drivers containing MDADM containers (Intell/DDF RAID) have been found. Do you wish to activate these RAID devices? Activate MDADM containers (Intel/DDF RAID)? "
<frimend> I have no idea what this means.
<frimend> since it mentions raid, I'm intrigued.
<frimend> I want to Raid1 my two disks and get ubuntu installed.
<ikonia> frimend: mdadm is software raid,
<frimend> ikonia: mb-software raid?
<adamonline45> Hi all!  I'm trying to set up an Upstart script for starting a node server (http-server package). It starts, but ignores my "port" argument.  Any ideas? Thanks!  exec sudo -u node /usr/local/bin/node /home/node/node_resume/node_modules/http-server/bin/http-server port=80 >> /var/log/node_resume.log 2>&1
<frimend> I want to use the ubuntu software raid.
<ikonia> frimend: software raid as in part of the OS
<frimend> Then I should answer "Yes"?
<Bashing-om> frimend: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID ?
<frimend> Bashing-om: No, but it's the third guide I see now. :)
<frimend> Is this the genuine one I should follow? :D
<Bashing-om> frimend: It is old, but still applies . It is the one I used long ago .
<frimend> This also doesn't mention the question I got.
<frimend> ok, I take a chance and try.
<frimend> Now I'm asked if I should "Activate Serial ATA RAID devices", I do that as well.
<ikonia> depends
<frimend> I want raid, afterall, and my hdds is sata
<ikonia> I think you need to clarify what that is going to do
<frimend> I have two identical hdds
<frimend> I want raid1 and want to install ubuntu
<ikonia> you've said that already
<KingCrab> should have main bord raid option at startup ?
<ikonia> that depends
<frimend> I'm not qualified to say more ikonia.
<frimend> I don't know more.
<KingCrab> I think you need to setup raid in your hardware raid device before installing ? intel raid manager or somthing like that at boot
<frimend> From what I have understod so far, there are three types. Hardware raid (which I'm unable to have, since I don't have the hardware).
<frimend> and Software raid, and FakeRaid.
<frimend> FakeRaid I can use the motherboards onboard drivers for.
<frimend> But I want the ubuntu software-raid instead.
<frimend> Since I believe that is more stabile and better, than some random motherboards drivers.
<frimend> I don't know what "MDADM containers (Intell/DDF RAID)" means or if I should activate it or not.
<KingCrab> and why do you want a software raid, If you don't have a raid controller I would  not use it
<KingCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<loculinux> hi
<loculinux> I need
<loculinux> soport loculinux
<frimend> KingCrab: Why wouldn't you?
<bekks> What does "soport loculinux" mean?
<hyppocrate> hi
<hyppocrate> all
<hyppocrate> how can i launch application , which i just installed via software store ? (game.deb)
<KingCrab> because the benefit is minor you use comp resourses
<hyppocrate> i didn't find command for run it
<frimend> I don't have any hardware for RAID, so I'm limited to FakeRaid and SoftwareRaid.
<TheNumb> hyppocrate: what game?
<hyppocrate> TheNumb: little-inferno
<KingCrab> I would only use software raid with mirror for backup reasens, the raid 1 will not increase overall performance that much I htink
<TheNumb> hyppocrate: try running dpkg -L little-inferno
<frimend> thats what I want.
<frimend> for backup reasons.
<frimend> If there are some performance gains, that doesn't hurt.
<frimend> But it's not required.
<KingCrab> not with stripe :)
<KingCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<KingCrab> look at that website, I need to go now sorry :)
<KingCrab> bb tomorrow
<hyppocrate> hmmm
<hyppocrate> thx you TheNumb , that is good way i think
<TheNumb> hyppocrate: are you running ubuntu with unity?
<frimend> KingCrab: Thanks and good night!
<frimend> :)
<avinson> is there a way to introduce a slight delay between kernel modules loading
<avinson> like.. e1000e gets loaded before igb is finished assigning devices and it messes up the order
<avinson> even with udev rules defined
<Ormu> so... I tried to make a bootable 32 GB usb stick with Lubuntu 14.10 using unetbootin, however, it refuses to boot
<Ormu> if the stick is formatted as FAT32 it just displays a blinking cursor, if ext2, then it says "boot error"
<TheNumb> Ormu: if on linux, use 'dd'.
<TheNumb> On windows use rufus :)
<Ormu> ok, I can use dd, but why does it matter which tool i use?
<TheNumb> Ubuntu isos are hybrid, which means you can copy them directly to your flash drive.
<TheNumb> Unetbootin however unpacks the iso and installs syslinux on the flash drive.
<Ormu> Ok, but unetbooting says it supports (L)Ubuntu?
<azizLIGHT> anyone use dual monitors?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: some do. better ask a real support question
<TheNumb> Ormu: I think that 14.10 isos come with syslinux 6.x whereas unetbootin only supportx 5.x
<Ormu> hm, another computer booted but syslinux failed to load something
<Ormu> so time to use dd then, thanks
<TheNumb> Ormu: there's also usb-creator if you're running ubuntu :)
<Ormu> running Arch
<Ormu> btw, the front usb ports on FD R4 case are damn tight
<Kikert> Hi everybody, I have problem with keyboard special keys
<TheNumb> Ormu: I used to use arch :P
<popi> what is this
<popi> ?
<Kikert> My Fn key works only in some combinations, e.g. Fn+F7. But when I want to increase/decrease screen brightness, there's a problem.
<azizLIGHT> how do you define primary monitor? ive tried all the things like setting primary in  ~/.config/monitors.xml, copying this file to /var/lib/lightdm/.config, doing "xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --primary", but theres still wierd quirks going on like: teamviewer indicator only appears in the non-primary monitor's indicator panel, youtube videos made fullscreen from primary monitor appear full screen in the nonprimary
<azizLIGHT> monitor
<Kikert> Can anybody help me to set that function?
<k1l> popi: ubuntu technical support irc channel
<Ormu> should dd write to /dev/sde or /dev/sde1?
<k1l> Ormu: what do you want to dd?
<Ormu> lubuntu iso to usb stick
<raidgh0st> then its sde
<Ormu> alright
<k1l> the iso needs to be dd'ed to /dev/sde then. but be aware the whole usb is going to be erased then
<Ormu> yeah
<Ormu> ...almost typed "of=/dev/sda", should go to sleep I think :|
<raidgh0st> hehehe
<raidgh0st> Ormu: Go sleep and try tomorrow
<raidgh0st> Its better to sleep then to figure out "OH.. my system is gone"
<k1l> Ormu: be carefull with dd. it does exactly what you type.
<jhutchins> Ormu: You're doing this to build a new system, right?  Not just to install lxde on an existing system?
<Ormu> yeah, installing lubunto to a laptop
<azizLIGHT> what is X Server XVideo sync when XVideo Sync to VBlank is enabled?
<BBLLCC> i cannot update anything because a libcomer2 and a libfreetype files are not authenticated, how do I solve that?
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: did you add any repositories?
<BBLLCC> TheNumb, not in the last 2 months
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: are you sure?
<k1l> BBLLCC: can you show a "sudo aptget update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" in a pastebin?
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: also include apt-cache policy libcomer2 and apt-cache policy libfreetype
<thunder1> !oldrelease
<Ormu> hmm... now the stick boots on one computer but on the other it says "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"
<TheNumb> Ormu: maybe the iso is corrupted
<TheNumb> Ormu: md5sum is your friend ;p
<Ormu> md5sum is OK
<TheNumb> really
<TheNumb> hmm
<Ormu> and it boots fine, and fast, on another computer
<BBLLCC> actually this may be the issue: W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://www.bunkus.org ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74AF00ADF2E32C85
<BBLLCC> but that repo is older than 5 months afaik
<Ormu> the failing computer is ~10 years old
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: you probably forgot to import the key.
<BBLLCC> TheNumb, why is it an issue now?
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: maybe because of that? https://www.bunkus.org/blog/2015/02/new-openpgpgpg-keys-for-emails-and-repository-signatures/
<BBLLCC> how do I import the key?
<kostkon> BBLLCC, try checking for updates again and see if that solves the problem
<Gran> hey guys
<Gran> So, has anyone else been seeing problems with YouTube on the new Firefox update [v36]?
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: make sure to check the news first ;p
<BBLLCC> just diod
<BBLLCC> many thanks that worked TheNumb
<TheNumb> BBLLCC: yw
<Ormu> does this mean that I have to use those slow, noisy DVDs again?
<thunder1> hello
<Mrono> I need an answer
<Mrono> which do I choose, yes or no
<Mrono> not going to explain the question, too complicated
<Mrono> you guys are my coin toss
<thunder1> Ho does the known_hosts file for ssh link the hash to the url used as I do not see any url in the file when catting.
<aurorauser> maybe
<thunder1> s/Ho/how
<k1l> Mrono: dont do this here please. just throw a coin
 * aurorauser flips coin
<Mrono> k1l: ok
<OerHeks> Mrono, please don't poll, you might end up with a coin-on-its-side
<Ormu> hm, maybe it's time to try PXE...
<Gran> Newbie here. I'm trying to install a program for Linux. I need to know what's the exe equivalent in Ubuntu?
<aurorauser> .deb
<thunder1> interestingly enough there are 3 known_host files with the same name
<Ben64> Gran: explain what you're trying to do
<imbezol> Gran: executable files don't have any particular file extension
<thunder1> how is that possible?
<Gran> I'm just trying to download JDownloader
<thunder1>  /join #ubuntu-server
<Gran> But it gives me three different selections
<Ben64> Gran: there are better things than that in the ubuntu repositories, examples include aria2 and wget
<imbezol> Gran: you can probably grab the ubuntu package
<imbezol> myself i have a rule against installing anything that begins with a J
<Gran> Imbezol: I thought about that but I wanted to get familiar in case I was going to download something else. Just wanted to know what application file extension Linux uses.
<imbezol> Gran: install packages that are meant for ubuntu will end in .deb
<Gran> @Imbezol: That's oddly specific
<asklepian> I'm booting via these instructions for my MBP 8,3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy but the machine just reads 'i8042: No controller found' and does nothing else
<Ben64> Gran: linux doesn't really use file extensions
<TheNumb> Gran: afair jdownloader developers don't provide a package for ubuntu.
<Gran> @Ben64: I heard Wget was quite good.
<imbezol> Gran: generally you'll be able to grab all you want using the apt tools but when you find an app like that where it's not in the repository you can download their provided .deb and install with the dpkg tool
<Ben64> Gran: if you absolutely need jdownloader, use this PPA... https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/ubuntu/jdownloader
<Odditie> I'm hoping someone can help me out. I just updated my desktop and rebooted it yesterday. Now I'm getting an error about "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" any help?
<imbezol> Gran: or you can add their repository. i believe they give instructions for that
<imbezol> Gran: things that start with J are usually Java based and I'm not a fan
<Gran> @Ben64: PPA? [Forgive me, I
<asklepian> anyone? anyone?
<Gran> @Ben64: I don't NEED to use JDownloader, it's what I've always been familiarized with.
<Gran> @Imbezol: Ah Java. I see what you mean. Sorry about all this. I'm using Linux for the first time today
<Ben64> !ppa | gran
<ubottu> gran: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<imbezol> Gran: personally i have never understood the need for a download manager
<imbezol> Gran: but then i have no idea what you're doing with tit
<imbezol> *it
<Odditie> Can anyone help with my udevadm trigger error? Would like to get my machine back up and running
<Gran> @Imbezol: Just downloading multiple files at a time. Instead of going webpage through webpage and manually downloading everything. I can just download the link and go. I heard wget is good for linux but it looks like terminal commands and i'm not that skilled with that yet.
<Ben64> Gran: then use the ppa
<Ormu> cleared the usb stick (wrote first 64M with zeros), dd'ed lubuntu iso again, still saying "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"
<Ormu> FFS
<Gran> @Ben654: For example, I really want to use 7zip (or p7zip as it
<Ormu> does the stupid computer get confused by the large size of the disk (32GB), even though the partition is only about 700MB?
<Gran> as it's called in the software store, but it's all terminal based
<imbezol> Ormu: i think you generally want to do a dd if=file of=/dev/sdX where sdX is the whole disk, not a partition
<Ben64> Ormu: you should check the md5sum of the iso
<Ormu> imbezol: done that
<imbezol> Ormu: and make sure that your system doesn't have the USB stick mounted while you do it
<Ormu> Ben64: md5sum OK
<Ormu> not mounted
<imbezol> Ormu: try another iso and see if it works
<Ormu> and it boots fine on another computer (which is 6 to 8 years newer)
<imbezol> ah
<imbezol> Ormu: check your bios of legacy ahci support or whatever it's called
<Ormu> hm let's see...
<imbezol> Ormu: basically your bios may be able to make the drives show up like IDE instead of SATA
<imbezol> if it's set to emulate IDE it probably won't boot because the device won't show up as the device that lubuntu is looking for when mounted its root
<Ormu> there's no such a setting, and how does it matter with USB sticks?
<imbezol> because the USB stick will be, for example, /dev/sda when you boot off it
<imbezol> if it shows up as /dev/hda then lubuntu might not find it when pivoting into the root drive
<jufo> hi do you know me if someone sends spam msg telling shit about me please forward it for my inbox or direct msg
<imbezol> Ormu: i'd suggest burning a CD or PXE booting
<k1l> jufo: here on irc?
<Ormu> imbezol: yeah, looks like that's the way to go... USB sticks tend to be a mess, especially with older computers
<Ormu> CDs are slow and noisy
<imbezol> Ormu: there used to be a trick back when all systems had that issue
<imbezol> Ormu: you might still find some tutorial on how to do it kicking around
<imbezol> it didn't used to be so easy to create usb boot drives from isos :)
<pierre1_> Hey, guys. I'm getting a warning every time I try to install something with apt-get.
<dingus1> hi, I have nvidia-settings installed under lubuntu 14.04 but sometimes a new window/dialog is outside the screen by a bit.
<pierre1_> I'm getting "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.13.0-44-generic cannot be found." and later "cp: cannot stat ‘/sbin/rmmod’: No such file or directory"
<pierre1_> Could anyone check out the paste? http://pastebin.com/c9SE77YM
<Ormu> imbezol: is there anything I could do with the usb stick contents? looks like there aren't any useful options in the BIOS
<imbezol> pierre1_: do you have kmod installed?
<pierre1_> imbezol, it seems that I do!
<pierre1_> (kmod works)
<imbezol> pierre1_: and you have /sbin/rmmod?
<pierre1_> imbezol, no :(
<imbezol> pierre1_: try reinstalling kmod
<imbezol> Ormu: do some googling for "create usb linux stick".. right off the top i see things like usb-creator-gtk
<imbezol> Ormu: good luck
<Gran> I'm having problems with my audio output. My internal speakers work fine but my headphone jack won't output :/
<pierre1_> imbezol, here: http://pastebin.com/NmH1m00n
<pierre1_> imbezol, same problem :(
<pierre1_> imbezol, /sbin/rmmod still not there
<kaotic_> Hi
<imbezol> pierre1_: hmm
<imbezol> pierre1_: try dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/kmod_15-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<Ormu> imbezol: yeah, good luck is what one needs with these usb sticks :P
<Ormu> I think I'll try this next... -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive
<Ormu> but now, sleep
<Gran> Anyone know why the audio output for the internal speakers work fine but the  headphone jack won't output?
<Ormu> Gran: this is a dumb guess, but maybe headphone jack is muted?
<Gran> @Ormu: No i checked, it just won't output at all :/
<BLZbubba> hi guys, anyone know any of the ip addresses for archive.ubuntu.org?  it looks like the dns is broken
<k1l> BLZbubba: its not .org
<BLZbubba> details, details!!!
<BLZbubba> heh thanks it seems ok
<BLZbubba> and by "OK" i mean super slow but at least working a bit
<wlodpolm> point your resolver to google's public dns?
<BLZbubba> 15 kB / sec downloads
<BLZbubba> is it just me or are they overloaded
<BLZbubba> ah no it is my nic
<BLZbubba> how annoying
<Guest30> it is :)
<BLZbubba> supposed to be 40 gig but it's running at dialup
<in_deep_thought> just opened my desktop and swapped graphics cards. Now my system won’t boot: Invalid configuration information which makes sense because it doesn’t recognize the graphics card. Whats the next step? Most of the steps online assume there is a working termnial which I haven’t gotten to yet
<in_deep_thought> I feel like I need to press on of the F keys.
<in_deep_thought> F12? F2?
<Ben64> in_deep_thought: elaborate on "won't boot"
<dingus1> hi, I have nvidia-settings installed under lubuntu 14.04 but sometimes a new window/dialog is outside the screen by a bit.
<dingus1> any help?
<BLZbubba> in_deep_thought: what card did you use before & after?
<in_deep_thought> woah ok now it boots fine into the ubuntu system after restarting it a few time
<in_deep_thought> s
<BLZbubba> i'd try going to single user mode and mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.afu
<BLZbubba> magic!
<in_deep_thought> I went from an ATI FirePro to an NVIDIA Quadro Card
<BLZbubba> heh
<in_deep_thought> but so I still have to install it somehow right?
<in_deep_thought> even though the graphics are displaying
<BLZbubba> by default you'll get 2d or nouveau (the open source nvidia driver)
<BLZbubba> open up the hardware screen and it will let you install the official nvidia driver set
<BLZbubba> aka "driver manager"
<BLZbubba> dingus1: help with what?  can you use alt+mouse and drag it?
<in_deep_thought> BLZbubba: is it maybe “displays”? I don’t have any driver manager under hardware
<BLZbubba> or is the resolution too low to see the whole thing
<in_deep_thought> bluetooth, color, keybord, mouse, network, power, printers, sound, wacom tablet but no drivers
<k1l> in_deep_thought: driver manager is at system settings: software and updates : last tab
<rasdf> hi guys a friend of mine has a freeze after login problem. he checked permissions and they are ok (.ICEauthority, .Xauthority, and /home/<user>/ folder belong to the correct user). What can he check more?
<BLZbubba> rasdf: how frozen is it, does num lock still work or is it completely dead
<thunder1> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rasdf> BLZbubba, he can switch to tty1, dunno about num lock. I made him useradd a new user and now he can login with no problem via gui with the new user so I thought it could be a permission problem somewhere in home...
<in_deep_thought> BLZbubba: there are 3 options. NVIDIA binary, proprietary, tested. NVIDIA binary, proprietary, and X.ORg X server (open source). It appears I am using xorg right now and I would assume that I want to switch to the first option. So I click the radio button, apply changes, enter my password, and it loads this thing and then reverts me back to xorg
<in_deep_thought> Apply changes sounds right to me but….
<BLZbubba> rasdf: switching to tty1 is good too. maybe look in ~/.xsession-errors for the broken user
<in_deep_thought> I guess as long as its actually using the graphics card and not something integrated, thats ok.
<in_deep_thought> does xorg server open source mean an integrated graphics card? Does that mean Im not using the graphics card yet?
<BLZbubba> in_deep_thought: no xorg can use proprietary drivers
<in_deep_thought> ok Im probably good then
<in_deep_thought> thanks!
<BLZbubba> if you aren't doing 3d games and you don't need mpeg acceleration then use nouveau
<BLZbubba> which was probably the default already
<BLZbubba> try: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Scunizi> I've just added two older drives to my system and listed them in fstab using UUID's given by blkid.  After 'mount -a' one mounts and the says is doesn't exist. I've tripple checked the uuid entry. Partition editor says it exists etc.. what's my error?
<sdmn> how to force some udp ports over pptpd vpn?
<kruz> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on my ultrabook.  I have a SATA drive and an MSATA SSD, it's auto mounting my SSD as /dev/cdrom, so I can't complete the installation.  Anyone familiar with this bug?
<sovit> i have a problem in python with parallel port
<sdmn> when the clients connected to
<kruz> I've tried to umount /dev/cdrom and /dev/sdb1 and tried a -f
<kaotic_> Yo what up
<wlodpolm> waitin for my girl to get online
<cuunt> how do you make a bootable windows usb from ubuntu?
<wlodpolm> dd
<sian> hello guys, I have a problem with my dvd rom, BIOS detects it, running 'lshw -C disk' shows that ubuntu detects it, and yet ubuntu does nothing when I put in any cd or dvd, blank or otherwise. I even changed the jumper from the dvdrom from master to slave and it didn't seem to change anything
<BromeoAndCooliet> hi guys!!
<wlodpolm> hi
<BromeoAndCooliet> do you think I will run into problems if I have 10K small files in 1 dir?
<rasdf> BLZbubba, I'll check it out, thx
<cuunt> hey assholes this is ubuntu support right???
<cuunt> did i just get kicked or did i quit?
<BromeoAndCooliet> you quit
<cuunt> that's strange
<cuunt> i think i might be owned
<wlodpolm> you swore
<k1l> !guidelines | cuunt read them before you overstep your boundries again and get banned
<ubottu> cuunt read them before you overstep your boundries again and get banned: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cuunt> k1l: what the hell are you talking about?
<daftykins> that's not a friendly username
<sovit>  i have a problem in python with parallel port
<Gnut> Is there a good tool to graph network usage over time
<tonyt> gnut if you can get a router to run ddwrt, it has that built into it
<sovit>  i have a problem in python with parallel port any one help me?
<Gnut> tonyt: I'm actually just looking for it on a local server (running a game server and I want to track rates to see how high it goes)
<frimend> ok, went through the installation process now.
<tonyt> oh ok got ya.
<frimend> But it didn't boot from the raid.
<frimend> I'll try again, and this time activate that MD-yaddayadda
<bekks> frimend: Which RAID level?
<frimend> raid1
<Snow-Man> fyi, seems to be an issue with some index files, eg: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<k1l> Snow-Man: wait for all mirrors to get updated on that packages
<Snow-Man> heh, had been trying over the past 30m or so, but of course now it seems to be fixed, heh.
 * Snow-Man eyes the crowd wish suspicion.
<Snow-Man> s/wish/with
<kruz> While installing Ubuntu 14.04, I have a SATA and an MSATA SSD, it's auto mounting my SSD as /dev/cdrom, so I can't complete the installation.  Anyone familiar with this bug? I've tried to umount -f /dev/cdrom and /dev/sdb1.  No luck.
<BaoLong> Sup people
<BaoLong> Join #PHP
<daftykins> kruz: seems unlikely, got a pastebin of 'mount' to confirm?
<shudon> hi all :) i have run the wget|apt-key command from http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ but even after apt-key update i don't see the new key
<shudon> wget definitely spits out a gpg key and apt-key add says "OK"
<shudon> err, pgp key :)
<cryptodan> shudon: what ya trying to do?
<shudon> shudon: install google chrome from google's chrome ppa
<frimend> ok, I got through the installation process again.
<frimend> I get these errors
<frimend> "error diskfiller writes are not supported
<frimend> dmraid-activate WARNING: mdadm imsm assembly disable by boot option
<frimend> dmraid-activate WARNING: mdadm ddf assembly enabled by boot option
<cryptodan> why not just download the .deb from www.google.com/chrome
<frimend> "
<daftykins> !paste | frimend please don't paste in here
<ubottu> frimend please don't paste in here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<frimend> daftykins: thanks.
<dingus1> that is so cool, I never know how to paste
<cryptodan> shudon: why not just download the .deb from www.google.com/chrome
<daftykins> i'd normally say that a PPA is infinitely better than a .deb, but i think google's chrome .deb actually installs their PPA 0o
<Bashing-om> shudon: This is what worked in my case : wget -q -O – https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add - . Same same as what you used ?
<cryptodan> yes it does daftykins
<daftykins> \o/
<frimend> It seems to be some problem with fakeraid.
<frimend> "Unless you need to dual boot with windows though, fakeraid is bad, so you should blow it away in the bios, and use mdadm's native format."
<frimend> but I have deactivated it in bios. :|
<pierre1_> imbezol, thank you so much, man
<pierre1_> imbezol, seems like it's gonna work :)
#ubuntu 2015-02-26
<Connor__> Hi, I am having trouble getting Ubuntu back onto my machine. Would anyone be willing to help me?
<Connor__> Would someone be able to help me boot Ubuntu from a flash drive on my machine?
<frimend> ok, resolved the problem.
<frimend> I activated the Fakeraid and removed something in the raid manager
<frimend> then deactivated it again.
<frimend> grr
<VolUTFan> Connor, check your private
<VolUTFan> I didn't want to spam the whole channel so I hit you directly
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<VolUTFan> Hey guys, do any of you have experience with apt-mirror and mirroring multiple repos to a local drive for LAN access
<compdoc> Apt-Cacher NG works fairly well
<VolUTFan> apt-cacher is only for installed apps over the lan using it as a gateway.. not what I am specifically looking for
<SuperMario1> hello
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a ppa around aside from dead-snakes that has Python versions? One that will actually follow the latest point releases?
<wldcordeiro_> I have a VM running 14.04 and I'd like to use Python 3.4.3 but dead-snakes caps off at 3.4.0
<SuperMario1> hi
<SuperMario1> hi
<SuperMario1> hi
<k1l> SuperMario1: hi
<fuzzybear3965> k1l: Hey, k1l.
<kruz> While installing Ubuntu 14.04, I have a SATA and an MSATA SSD, it's auto mounting my SSD as /dev/cdrom, so I can't complete the installation.  Anyone familiar with this bug? I've tried to umount -f /dev/cdrom and /dev/sdb1.  No luck.
<compdoc> Ive never used an msata. cant unplug one until youre finished?
<kruz> msata is for /
<kruz> the sata is for /home
<kruz> ssd makes it boot in 9 seconds or less
<kruz> fedora and other distros work fine, but Ubuntu seems to be quirky with the install
<kruz> which is funny, because I had mint installed and it is ubuntu based
<cryptodan> kruz: maybe check your boot settings in the bios
<imbezol> kruz: i'd try just installing without /home on a separate partition
<imbezol> kruz: after install you can add the second drive and move /home
<EddieFTW> hey everyone. I have a dedicated server currently and I was wondering how I would set up graphical view. running the latest version of ubuntu server(14.10)
<kruz> imbezol: I need / on my msata, but it's mounting it as /cdrom
<imbezol> kruz: even if your sata isn't plugged in?
<kruz> cryptodan: no need to change anything on it, boot settings is set to boot from sata, which is where my /boot /home /var and /tmp partitions are
<Ben64> EddieFTW: the whole point of a server is that you don't have graphics
<kruz> imbezol: msata, it's a little hard to get to.  it's an ultrabook, very thin
<EddieFTW> Ben, I kind of need it to access my backup storage because I don't know how to get the files from the backup storage via command line
<maum_> hello
<EddieFTW> I know how to get into it with the cmd ftp so yea :P. I am switching to ubuntu server
<maum_> Do you know how to do ssh by avoiding corporate firewall ?
<Ben64> maum_: contact the networking guy and ask him
<kruz> maum_: I assume you mean port 22 is blocked?
<maum_> yes
<kruz> maum_: configure the server to listen on port 443
<Ben64> kruz: give a pastebin of "mount"
<maum_> kruz: I don't know how to do it
<kruz> http://pastebin.com/uuLNUSY9
<kruz> Ben64: the other drive that is on there, the /dev/sdc is my USB stick which I'm currently using to try to install Ubuntu
<imbezol> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 22
<imbezol> and leave it on 22
<Odditie> Can anyone help me with a udevadm trigger error on boot?
<Ben64> kruz: why do you have an iso9660 filesystem on sdb
<kruz> maum_: keep in mind, if you are using apache or nginx that is listening on 443, you don't want to do that
<kruz> Ben64: I don't
<Ben64> its mounted like that, so you do
<kruz> I've deleted the partitions with both parted and fdisk.  there was nothing on it
<kruz> Ben64: I don't
<maum_> kruz: I don't use it
<EddieFTW> so can anyone help me? I have an external hard drive as a backup storage and I was curious how I would move those files to the ubuntu server
<EddieFTW> I usually do it by graphical view but apparently that's a bad idea :P
<maum_> kruz: do you know how to do it?
<kruz> maum_:  do what imbezol said with iptables
<Ben64> EddieFTW: its hooked up physically to the server?
<EddieFTW> yessir, Ben64.
<kruz> that will need to be saved, or else it will only run in that one session until iptables is restarte
<kruz> d
<Ben64> EddieFTW: cp = copy, mv = move
<Ben64> EddieFTW: rsync works great too
<EddieFTW> okay I'll try that in a second. one moment, just zipping up some files.
<kruz> crap, laptop is going to die.  Ben64 thanks,  I'll use DD to wipe the drive once more outside of the ubuntu live disk
<imbezol> kruz: fdisk -l /dev/sd[a-z]
<imbezol> is your usb a 16 gig?
<EddieFTW> Ben64:
<EddieFTW> oops forgot to put mesage but anyways this has a weird set of  cmds
<EddieFTW> going to msg u them
<Ben64> EddieFTW: not sure what you're talking about
<EddieFTW> what?
<Ben64> EddieFTW: you've got to be more specific... what has a weird set of commands
<EddieFTW> the hard drive. when you access it via the ftp cmd
<EddieFTW> It doesn't have the move/copy commands when I am connected @Ben64
<Ben64> why are you accessing a hard drive via ftp
<zoohan> hi all =)
<EddieFTW> Ben64:  its a "backup storage" provided by my hosting company
<EddieFTW> I assume its a hard drive lol
<Ben64> can you only access it using ftp
<EddieFTW> yessir.
<Ben64> then you use "get" to get a file and it will go in the directory you started "ftp" from
<EddieFTW> thank you so much ^^
<VolUTFan> Has anyone here ever setup a local apt-mirror repository? I have setup the mirror.list file with Trusy and Utopic both 32 and 64 bit architectures, but tying it into apache2 is somewhat confusing, since I have the us.archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com archive.canonical.com and a few others mirrored to my drive.  The instructions I have found online only address us.archive.ubuntu.com and pointing the simlink in www/html to the
<VolUTFan> ubuntu directory.  The problem I am facing is that I have 4-5 different repos mirrored and they all have ubuntu directories.  Can anyone help on this?
<Connor1_> volUTFan, are you there?
<stevecam> hey i forgot to save a file in gedit before my system crashed, is there a location i can look in to attempt to recover this file?
<bunt> hi
<djb> Hello everyone.  I've got an annoying problem with 14.10 that my googling can't quite find a solution for.  My window buttons on some applications like the file browser, the video player and file dialog boxes have big buttons and no max/min.  http://www.users.on.net/~tsujigiri/weirdbuttons.png  Any ideas why this has happened?
<stevecam> djb, every session?
<popey> djb: did you install a ppa with some new version of GNOME in it?
<djb> stevecam, yep and all users that I can see.
<djb> popey, maybe, multiple users and others have added stuff.
<leo43> er irc.immortal-anime.net
<stevecam> djb, it appears that the window manager may not be loading properly, this may not offer a solution but you could attempt running unity in a console and look for errors, when this happens to me quite often its an issue with my graphics card
<stevecam> ie. modules failing to load
<popey> djb: i would open a guest session and see if it happens there
<popey> djb: if it does then its probably a dodgy package installed from somewhere - you can look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what arrived recently
<stevecam> djb, if you fail to find a solution in the meantime using something like fluxbox or maybe kde might serve as a temporary solution. hope someone else is able to help you
<djb> Might this be the source: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu utopic main
<popey> djb: yes
<djb> popey, if I remove that source how do I remove any packages that have come from it?
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<djb> Cool, thanks guys.
<OerHeks> In your case, you need to add the ppa again, to fully reverse the packages
<aurorauser> bill grates invented michaelsoftr
<dingus1> !ppa
<dingus1> ok, what is ppa?
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dingus1> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wafflejock> dingus1, you can /msg ubottu !ppa     directly too or PM ubottu
<dingus1> ty
<mekhami> I can't seem to change my default shell.
<mekhami> I did sudo chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh, restarted terminal, and it's back to bash
<mekhami> terminal is set to run as a login shell
<mekhami> hm it seems to have worked when i did sudo usermod -s /usr/bin/zsh <username>
<Guest14578> Need tips on installing Nvidia driver - please mssg me if you can help
<forest_> can anyone help with an ssh issue? SSH server simply has no init.d or init file/script
<jamesd_> forest_: did install openssh-server?
<forest_> jamesd_: would openssh-server be a different package?
<forest_> usr/bin/ssh exists
<jamesd_> yes.. by default ubuntu doesn't install ssh server...
<forest_> i seeeeee
<jamesd_> does /usr/sbin/sshd  exist
<forest_> no sir it does not
<Techno> how do i install ubuntu on a windows xp tower?
<jamesd_>  "were a desktop os"  you have to install sshd if you want it
<Techno> do i install it via usb or dvd on a winxp tower
<jamesd_> Techno: get virtualbox, vmware vierer and create guest, install ubuntu.. or burt a cd/dvd/ and blow away your current install
<jamesd_> er burn a cd/dvd
<Techno> what is the easiest way? via live usb?
<forest_> jamesd_: thanks a ton
<tdannecy> I'm running 12.04. Byobu isn't loading correctly on Putty. What do I have to do to get it to look normal? It looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/VEXzE3b.png
<Kion> I have a remote server and when I log in is tell me this:
<Kion> *** /dev/xvda1 should be checked for errors ***
<Kion> how do I check that?
<Kion> tried this: fsck /dev/xvda1
<SuperMarioBro> Installing Nvidia driver - mssg me if you have done this
<Kion> but after a terrible warning that I will break things, I stopped
<k1l> Kion: dont fsck partitions that are mounted. unmount them first
<Kion> k1l: I can't because it is my "hard drive" that i am using, is "touch /forcefsck" safe?
<k1l> Kion: yes, then reboot
<k1l> or start a live-system and do it from that system then
<Bashing-om> SuperMarioBro: What is your problem to install a driver ? What card ? And Have you seen what "Additional Drivers" advises ?
<Kion> k1l: thanks I will try the touch method
<ddrk> i use the VLC to look at my nabor bathroom cam
<ddrk> no work
<ddrk> how cume?
<cfhowlett> ddrk, stop your nonsense.  no one here is going to help your perversions.
<ddrk> you have update patch for player
<ddrk> ?
<ddrk> nabor is 18 is ok
<cfhowlett> !ops | ddrk
<ubottu> ddrk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ddrk> nabor is 18 is ok!!
<ddrk> no illegal
<slooblack> nop
<slooblack> look your neigourg is ilegal
<slooblack> 18+ or not
<ddrk> he no care
<cfhowlett> ddrk, go away.
<slooblack> go on you porn
<ddrk> he no care is 18
<slooblack> not on this chanel
<ddrk> i need to see the weiner and holes
<ddrk> on cam but no works
<cfhowlett> !ops | ddrk porn spam
<ubottu> ddrk porn spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ddrk> he no is porn spam
<ddrk> he boy
<ddrk> i want to jack my flag to him go bathroom ;)
<ddrk> and bathtub
<ddrk> !ops cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Everyone: Hexchat irc client makes it very easy to /ignore trolls.  For example, I can no longer see ddrk's posts.  hexchat works.
<slooblack> !ops | ddrk porn spam
<ubottu> ddrk porn spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<slooblack> thank you
<greves> i'm trying to use ubuntu in vmware workstation and it's having trouble with the screen resolution
<greves> i've tried installing open-vm-tools but i can't seem to figure out where to configure it anywhere
<greves> and the vmware-tools closed source version doesn't fix it either
<bodgfj> does Ubuntu run fast on a ssd?
<cfhowlett> bodgfj, compared to hdd, yes.
<bodgfj> My PC gets very sluggish overtime no matter what I do, does Ubuntu remain consistant in terms of speed
<EddieFTW> heya everyone. I made a account using useradd username then I did passwd username. when I connect, I get this:   Could not chdir to home directory /home/mcservers: No such file or directory
<djb> Hey just dropping back in to say thanks to stevecam popey ubottu and someone else.  I removed the gnome3 ppa and now my windows are all now properly adorned.  Cheers guys!
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, use useradd -m etc. etc. to create a home dir
<EddieFTW> useradd -m username, Eric^^?
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, useradd -m -g <groups to add to> <username>
<EriC^^> sory wait
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, useradd -m -G <groups to add to> <username>
<EriC^^> just woke up
<EddieFTW> groups? are those like permissions added to a group then if I assign the group to a username, it'll have the same permissions as the group?
<EriC^^> groups are seperated by commas like adm,sudo,etc...
<EddieFTW> what if I don't want a group? o.o
<EddieFTW> EricC^^ ^
<semitones> hey y'all. I had ubuntu connected to an external monitor only, which is now disconnected, and now my monitor is turned off. I'm on a virtual terminal now. How can I turn my main monitor back on from the cli?
<zero_> hola?
<cfhowlett> !es | zero_
<ubottu> zero_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, you can not use the -G option and it'll just be assigned to it's initial group ( whatever it's uid is )
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, this explains what each group is for http://askubuntu.com/questions/219083/default-groups-for-user-in-ubuntu
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, sorry i mean, whatever the username is
<semitones> maybe there is some way to reset the displays section of ubuntu preferences?
<semitones> I don't have google
<EriC^^> semitones, why>
<cfhowlett> semitones, you have cli access, yes?
<EddieFTW> I'll let my system guy just handle all these cmds and just create the account lol.
<semitones> yeah, but I don't have lynx installed or whatever you call it
<EriC^^> lynx?
<SchrodingersScat> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (utopic), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<EriC^^> oh
<semitones> EriC^^: ubuntu is not turning on my monitor because I had it turned off in settings while I was using an external monitor
<semitones> cfhowlett: i have cli via the virtual terminal. that's how i'm on irssi
<EriC^^> semitones, you can try removing ~/.gconf but i think it will reset a bunch of other stuff too
<rww> "useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead." ~ useradd manpage
<cfhowlett> semitones, yep.  nuking .gconf would reset much
<semitones> I don't want to do that if I can
<semitones> I could wait until I have access to the external monitor again, then fix it via gui. But it seems like somewhere in .gconf maybe I can flip the setting from off to on
<EddieFTW> EriC^^:  can I just make a directory in home called mcservers and then there you go xD?
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, you'd have to add it to /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, remove and create the account, and use adduser if you want, it's interactive, i prefer useradd though
<greves> anyone familiar with ubuntu in VM?
<EddieFTW> EriC^^:  mcservers:x:1000:1000::/home/mcservers:
<EddieFTW> like that? :P
<yeats> greves: what's your question?
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, yeah
<greves> yeats: trying to get unity mode & drag drop working from windows 8
<greves> vm workstation
<greves> currently getting "The virtual machine cannot enter Unity mode because: - The guest operating system's resolution cannot be changed."
<greves> and no drag/drop
<yeats> greves: I haven't used vm workstation, but in virtualbox there are client-side addons you need to add - I'd look for something similar for vm workstation
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, i think you should remove and create it again
<EddieFTW> with what cmd?>
<greves> yeats there's two, open-vm-tools which is in apt, and vmware-tools which comes with vmware
<EddieFTW> adduseR?
<greves> i've tried one, the other, and both
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, i just tried doing that, and when i login nothing is created in the /home/dir so i guess you should recreate it
<yeats> greves: well, in any case, it's more of a vmware issue than an ubuntu one :-/
<EddieFTW> EriC^^: err so wait do you mean I use adduser...or?
<EriC^^> useradd -r <username> , then useradd -m <username>
<EriC^^> or useradd -r <username> , then adduser <username>
<yeats> greves: you could try #vmware
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, sorry, userdel -r <username>
<greves> ok, thanks
<EriC^^> not useradd -r
<EddieFTW> okay
<semitones> Can anyone help me figure out how to reset the display portion of gconf while I'm in CLI?
<LinuxGold> I'm trying to find a right book for my son -- who wants to know more about linux
<semitones> Either that, or force ubuntu to recognize my monitor when I login?
<LinuxGold> I'm thinking something like bash shell scripting
<LinuxGold> or do anyone have better suggestion?
<EriC^^> semitones, you could create another account if you want
<EriC^^> and check stuff out
<EddieFTW> okay EriC^^  it works
<EriC^^> semitones, you could force it on with xrandr --output <output> --auto
<EriC^^> type xrandr and get its name first
<EriC^^> EddieFTW, ok cool
<Danato> is anyone here familiar with minicom? When I type an AT command, nothing shows up, the cursor just keeps blinking blank
<Danato> I've used it before to successful unlock the same model, with the same settings
<Bashing-om> LinuxGold: http://search.oreilly.com/?q=linux ; A large selection .
<Danato> *modem
<AegNuddel> oops
<AegNuddel> I tried to install some software from the software center, but it said some package were untrusted.  So I tried from apt-get, and it seemed to install, but now I click on the icon, and nothing happens.  It won't even light up.
<semitones> EriC^^: that command you gave me, does it work from virtual terminal as is? Do I need to find the real name of <output> ? if so how?
<LinuxGold> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> LinuxGold: :)
<EriC^^> semitones, type xrandr to get its name
<semitones> xrandr --output <output> --auto
<EriC^^> semitones, no, it needs x
<EriC^^> semitones, yes, get the name and add it to /~.profile just this once
<bodgfj> hello
<EriC^^> sorry, ~/.profile
<bodgfj> Does Ubuntu run good with Nvidia GTX 560?
<semitones> EriC^^: ok, but before we get to that step, how do I get back to the login screen on the X server?
<bodgfj> I heard that Ubuntu likes ATI better or am I wrong?
<EriC^^> semitones, sudo service lightdm restart
<semitones> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<BobbyJindal> eric
<semitones> EriC^^: alright I got the login screen back, but I never enabled guest accounts, so I can't login without turning off the display again. Should I learn how to enable guest accounts from cli?
<AegNuddel> dang it
<AegNuddel> I posted my issue
<AegNuddel> is there someone who can help?
<semitones> AegNuddel: try invoking the program from the commandline
<cfhowlett> !patience | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BobbyJindal> ubuntu hacked me
<AegNuddel> no it didn't.
<BobbyJindal> it did.
<AegNuddel> Impossible.  Ubuntu is not one monolith
<EriC^^> semitones, what do you need guest accounts for?
<aurorauser> is there a zfs forum?
<BobbyJindal> Ubuntu deleted my system 32.
<aurorauser> TROLLOLOLOL
<cfhowlett> BobbyJindal, no it did not.
<LinuxGold> wow it's shocking.
<BobbyJindal> It did.
<BobbyJindal> I was installing it...
<BobbyJindal> and it said partition...
<aurorauser> but srsly, is there a forum for ZFS
<BobbyJindal> so I partitioned
<aurorauser> and by forum
<BobbyJindal> and now my system 32 is gone
<aurorauser> i mean channel
<cfhowlett> BobbyJindal, then you deleted it.  reinstall windows.
<BobbyJindal> I dont know how to
<bodgfj> will ubuntu run on Nvidia cards?
<BobbyJindal> I've never installed it before
<BobbyJindal> Yes.
<LinuxGold> Winblowz
<BobbyJindal> I've used it with my gtx660 for a while
<bodgfj> but does it work smooth?
<bodgfj> or is it choppy etc?
<BobbyJindal> generally yea
<BobbyJindal> not as great as windows but
<cfhowlett> BobbyJindal, we can't help you install windows.  go to ##windows for assistance
<BobbyJindal> if you're trying to game on linux you're gonna have a bad time
<bodgfj> Oh I am not trying to game
<bodgfj> I just am tryin g to do basic tasks
<BobbyJindal> if it's just rendering and stuff you'll be fine
<BobbyJindal> oh yea then.
<BobbyJindal> You'll be fine.
<semitones> EriC^^: Well I got lightdm back up, but xrandr still says 'can't open display' while it's in the virtual terminal. So I thought I would need to run xrandr from a terminal in GUI
<EriC^^> semitones, oh, to get the name, right
<BobbyJindal> Is there a known bug in LXDE where wheneever I hit the network icon it crashes?
<BobbyJindal> I have it on a ubuntu server and it's fked
<EriC^^> semitones, do useradd <user> , passwd <user> login get the name and get out
<semitones> good idea
<semitones> EriC^^: ok, I added a user, but it doesn't show up in lightdm after restarting light dm
<AegNuddel> ok
<AegNuddel> I saw my update manager giving me this:  They are apparently required for the program I want to run.
<EriC^^> semitones, try using useradd -m <user>
<AegNuddel> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<EriC^^> sorry about that
<AegNuddel> and then a list of packages
<bodgfj> another question, what happens after the lts release goes out of date, do we have to delete everything and re-install?
<AegNuddel> ca-certificates e2fslibs e2fsprogs firefox firefox-locale-en libcomerr2 libfreetype6 libpam-winbind libsmbclient libss2 libwbclient0 samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient winbind
<EriC^^> bodgfj, you can run do-release-upgrade , or backup and fresh install
<EriC^^> a fresh install would be preferable
<Bashing-om> !eol | bod
<ubottu> bod: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bodgfj> ubuntu 14.04 is set to expire when?
<bodgfj> 2019?
<EriC^^> april 2019
<EriC^^> yeah
<bodgfj> ok
<AegNuddel> Is there any way to override this?
<semitones> EriC^^: Ok, it didn't work, but I was able to login under the Gnome display environment and get a terminal up. I think I found the name
<semitones> trying xrander --output
<aeon-ltd> bodgfj: i really think you'll upgrade hardware before the expiration date arrives
<bodgfj> ok
<Connor____> VolUTfan, if you see this, please message me
<aeon-ltd> AegNuddel: well, if they are required i doubt it will run without at least some of those packages. what are you trying to install?
<Connor____> Would someone be able to help me install Ubuntu from grub?
<aeon-ltd> ... what do you mean from grub?
<AegNuddel> puredata AegNuddel
<Connor____> I downloaded magic part.iso and am in a blue screen where at the top it says gnu grub
<Connor____> Would you be able to pm me and help me? It would be greatly appreciated
<AegNuddel> puredata aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> AegNuddel: ok, and why do you want to install it but not the suggested dependencies?
<Connor____> I'm really confused
<LinuxGold> Bashing-om  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php  perfect one
<Connor____> The thing is, I had Ubuntu, and then accidentally reformatted the drive
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: magic part? as in this http://partedmagic.com/?
<Connor____> So now nothing will boot
<aeon-ltd> formatting means clearing, you done deleted everything
<cfhowlett> Connor____, it's gone, Jim.
<Bashing-om> LinuxGold: Glad ya found what helps .
<aeon-ltd> i think you'll need to look into recovery tools if you want anything back
<Connor____> Yeah, but someone was helping me before and helped me put a file onto a USB using a USB installation software
<aeon-ltd> ok
<Connor____> My computer recognizes it, and can boot to it but I'm not sure how to install Ubuntu from where I am
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: let's just start again, what do you want to achieve? a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Connor____> Yes please
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: does that usb stick have a ubuntu installer on it?
<Connor____> I believe it does
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: well when you boot it does it give you the option to try ubuntu and install ubuntu?
<Connor____> Let me restart it to make this clearer for you
<Connor____> When I boot, it goes to a blue screen with some interesting lines on it, and has a menu that I can traverse
<Connor____> At the top it says gnu grub version 2.00-ubuntu2
<Connor____> If I press c, I can enter some type of command line
<Connor____> Line
<aeon-ltd> where did you get this ISO?
<foxazteca> Hi
<Giertrud_> puredata aeon-ltd
<Connor____> I got it from someone's Dropbox who was helping me out. When I tried to create a bootable USB of Ubuntu, my PC was not recognizing it
<cfhowlett> Connor____, ? suggest you get the ubuntu .iso FROM UBUNTU.
<Giertrud_> got disconnected
<Giertrud_> oops
<Connor____> I did, but it didn't work that way. It wouldn't even boot
<cfhowlett> !usb | Connor____,
<ubottu> Connor____,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AegNuddel> puredata aeon-ltd
<EriC^^> andy__, hey man, hows it going, the video is working perfectly,
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: what cfhowlett said, from what we can gather from what you've said it does not seem like a ubuntu install iso
<aeon-ltd> AegNuddel: why don't you want the deps?
<cfhowlett> Connor____, I take it you have a working windows PC??
<AegNuddel> It's not that I do or do nowant them
<Connor____> My PC currently has no os. I know, I screwed up
<AegNuddel> not//////*
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: what are you talking to us with?
<Connor____> An iPad
<cfhowlett> Connor____, !
<aeon-ltd> geez
<AegNuddel> ubuntu  not let me install them
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: well somehow you're gonna have to get a usuable ubuntu iso onto that usb stick or other install medium so you can progress
<cfhowlett> Connor____, nice.  OK, first you need to get to a PC.  THEN you get the ubuntu .iso.  THEN you create a boot USB
<Connor____> Alright, thanks
<aeon-ltd> AegNuddel: are you given the option to do anything?
<AegNuddel> no
<Connor____> Yes, I am in a menu that says at the top gnu grub version2.00ubuntu2
<aeon-ltd> AegNuddel: how are you doing this? apt-get?
<AegNuddel> I used apt-get but it didn't tell me anything went wrong
<AegNuddel> I ed the s r at first
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<AegNuddel> I tried the software center first
<AegNuddel> the package was found but could not install]
<AegNuddel> oh
<aeon-ltd> what?
<AegNuddel> so I went to apt
<AegNuddel> ca-certificates e2fslibs e2fsprogs firefox firefox-locale-en libcomerr2 libfreetype6 libpam-winbind libsmbclient libss2 libwbclient0 samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient winbind
<AegNuddel> said they were untrusted
<aeon-ltd> and...?
<AegNuddel> I had no option to install them, so I tried via apt-get
<Connor____> Can someone tell me how to pm someone
<Connor____> VolUTFan it's me
<cfhowlett> Connor____, first, ask their permission.  then /msg connor__ message goes here
<AegNuddel> I thought it said the package installed
<AegNuddel> packages
<aeon-ltd> Connor____: unless we know what the heck is you actually booted or is on the usb stick we can't go further
<gr33n7007h> Connor____: /msg <nick> "message"
<Connor____> If I can just get a hold of VolUTFan, he knows
<aeon-ltd> ok then
<AegNuddel> is there still a way to create a launcher in Ubuntu?
<BromeoAndCooliet> All you people out there who help others in this channel, I don't know why or how you have the patience to do it, but you're awesome people.
<BromeoAndCooliet> just helping people for free who are really frustrated one way or another is really sweet
<mojtaba> Hi, when I run users, it gives five times my user name. Do you know why?
<Chunk2> you may have multiple entries for your user
<Chunk2> That's possible in linux.  User IDs are keyed numerically, but they can share the same name
<kelvinella> hi how to mount a network drive which is not in local lan?
<kelvinella> for example do i need to specific the port number?
<Chunk2> kelvinella: Do you know about port forwarding?
<Chunk2> kelvinella: actually, scratch that question, what kind of network setup do you have?
<mojtaba> Chunk2: I have just logged in once through GUI, though.
<kelvinella> sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=/home/user/.smb,uid=1000 //123.123.123.123:5000/dir /mnt/tmp ??
<kelvinella> Chunk2, originally I have sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=/home/user/.smb,uid=1000 //192.168.0.10/dir /mnt/tmp
<Chunk2> mojtaba: look at your /etc/passwd and see if there are multiple entries for your name.  If there are, then my initial hypothesis was correct.
<kelvinella> but now I am outside the LAN network and it is NAS with port number 5000
<mojtaba> Chunk2: There is just one entry.
<Chunk2> kelvinella: read about NAT and port forwarding.
<Chunk2> mojtaba: then that wasn't the problem
<kelvinella> Chunk2, I already port forwarded.  My question is do I need to put //123.123.123.123:5000/dir instead of just //123.123.123.123/dir ??
<semitones> EriC^^: I was never able to solve the problem with the cli
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to have hotcorners with dual displays, on the edge where monitors meet? i ahve tried with sticky edges on/off and i cant get it to do hotcorners for that edge
<semitones> EriC^^: so I went and got the external monitor, plugged it in, and fixed it through the GUI
<mojtaba> Chunk2: Do you know what is it then?
<semitones> in conclusion, cli sucks?
<semitones> :P
<Chunk2> mojtaba: nothing comes to mind
<Chunk2> kelvinella: read about NAT and port forwarding.  The short answer is maybe.  It depends on how the port is forwarded.
<mojtaba> Does anybody knows why when I execute users, there is 5 entries of my user name?
<mojtaba> Chunk2: thx
<kelvinella> Chunk2, what do u mean?
<celexi> how do i clean up all these older kernels
<celexi> after updating
<AegNuddel> If a superuser gets a bad cold, do you give h/im/er/ze sudofed?
<celexi> have quite a few now
<eddieftw> hey everyone.
<eddieftw> I have ubuntu server finally installed but I have this one problem where all my ram is being used..
<eddieftw> I am hosting 2 minecraft servers and they are both using 4GB.
<eddieftw> I only have 160MB free out of 32GB ^^
<zwischenzug> hello.  i'm having some problems with "curl".  don't know if this is the right channel, but here is what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10421779/ Anyone know what's going on?
<pavlos> celexi, this may help ... http://azloco.org/node/183
<celexi> thanks pavlos
<celexi> i just used synaptic to remove them
<celexi> then updated grub
<celexi> worked fine so far
<BlackDalek> HELP! I am trying to make a presentation with LibreOffice Impress... I want to use the transition "fade smoothly" but it flickers an all white frame at start of transition and another all white frame at end of transition.. it's majorly annoying :( My Ubuntu is 64bit 14.04, graphics is Intel® Ivybridge Mobile, Impress is 4.2.7.2, and my OpenGL is 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3 - Any ideas how to fix white flashing on openGL transition
<BlackDalek> s?
<BlackDalek> If anyone here is able to help, it would be appreciated because I need to get this fixed for meeting tonight! Cheers ;)
<skwishy> hey guys, can someone tell me how to change the audio output, from command line?
<skwishy> it works just fine in the gui sound config tool, I can select from multiple "Play sound through" outputs, but I'd like to script this somehow
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you have the right grafix drivers loaded?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | skwishy
<ubottu> skwishy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<skwishy> lotuspsychje: that all works, but I'd like to do it from bash
<BlackDalek> I have whatever graphics Ubuntu deemed necessary when it installed the OS.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: can you check sudo lshw -C video
<skwishy> lotuspsychje: also, I would like to somehow detect what my current sound output is set to, via a python script
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I checked it. It generated results... what info am I looking for?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: what driver shows after driver=
<Lazuratus> Hello, are there any fuse filesystems that would allow mounting an existing read-only mount, and allow me to rename folders (keeping changes in file(s) or a database) ?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, it says driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: should be good indeed
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, the product description and vendor details sound correct too.
<skwishy> lotuspsychje: I think maybe pacmd and pactl to control pulseaudio is what I'm looking for, at least according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try start libreoffice from terminal, and see if you got any errors from there
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I tried starting impress from terminal and loaded up my presentation and started slideshow at point where the trouble is... nothing was generated in the terminal, errors or otherwise. :(
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: so the flickering must come from graphics i think
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you could try tweak compiz with lower graphics settings with ccsm or unity-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: or check syslog and dmesg logs for errors
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you have this flickering in any other program?
<lotuspsychje> just for the info Bq will hold a third flash sale with ubuntu phones today, more info at #ubuntu-touch
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I've not noticed it on any other program. As far as I know it is unique to OpenGL transitions in Libreoffice Impress. Not everyone experiences it, but there are reports of other users with same problem. No solution seems to have been found but the consensus seems to be that LibreOffice is not at fault and the fault is with user's graphics or OpenGL drivers....
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: yes, thats what i tought..i would try everything to tweak grafix candyeye, see if it helps
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: disable active blur in unity, and tweak other settings
<rocknrye> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS but, the installer says I dont have enough room to install. I did install debian, and that could be the reason. Also gpared says i have no disk. SO what the hell is going on?????
<bynarie> rocknrye, can u take a screenshot/picture?
<rocknrye> Yes
<bynarie> k
<feven> i have installed cacti in my  ubuntu  but  i have get aproblem with snmp information error any help please?
<rocknrye> bynarie, http://imgur.com/ZyQChOa         http://imgur.com/9gLsGqw
<rocknrye> bynarie, Did i spell your nick wrong ?
<feven> i have installed cacti in my  ubuntu  but  i have get aproblem with snmp information error any help please?
<rocknrye> feven, Google?
<VolUTFan> If Connor comes back tell him to ping me on msg.  He logged off and said he had to go earlier, so I thought he wasn't coming back
<feven> rocknrye: I have already Google  it but no resources that can solve my problem
<rocknrye> feven, That sucks
<feven> rocknrye: thanks
<feven> i have installed cacti in my  ubuntu  but  i have get aproblem with snmp information error any help please?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I installed compiz config settings manager and unity tweak tool... could not find any blur setting. Not sure where to look.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: in ccsm, the unity plugin, then dig for background blur or something
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: set to: no blur
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, found it thanks. Will see if anything changes.
<IRC_> anybody know how to update xchat via terminal(like sudo apt-get)?
<lotuspsychje> IRC_: if you sudo apt-get update, everything will update, xchat also
<morfin> hello
<morfin> what permissions should i give to files(owner/permissions) when creating own dev package?
<morfin> *deb package
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, no blur made no difference to LibreOffice :(
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: not sure then mate, im out of ideas
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I got to get this working by tonight, so I don't see I have any other choice but to change all fade transitions to "no transition". :( sucks.
<byaru561>  /msg NickServ SETPASS byaruhaf nftgqaphjyax Etom1234
<morfin> should i use permissions 755 for my files in own .deb?
<cluelessperson> byaru561, you just did that in public
<citroniks> help
<beepie> citroniks, ?
<beepie> citroniks, you mad?
<cluelessperson> beepie, I fuckign hate that.
<beepie> cluelessperson, help
<beepie> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<beepie> ^
<CharlotteFields> where do I find a ppd for a printer, I'm trying to install my cannon mg2560 using CUPS but I can't find the ppd for it and its not on the list.
<CharlotteFields> can't find it on the cannon downloads either.
<hateball> CharlotteFields: for the most part the PPD is bundled inside windows postscript drivers, you have to extract them using something like cabextract if the regular archive manager doesnt open it
<CharlotteFields> so...the install cd or just getting the windows driver would be fine (then doing as you said) ?
<CharlotteFields> I ended up installing some linux driver i found instead...but i think it's the full software suite too :/
<hateball> CharlotteFields: yes
<CharlotteFields> but thank you anyway, I did it in the past and forgot how
<dotnetted> Hey all - I'm looking to get wildcarded dns entries on 14.01 - I disabled NetworkManager's dnsmasq and installed a full copy - nslookup and digg are both resolving correctly but firefox isn't going through dnsmasq for any *.local domain lookups - why might this be?
<hateball> CharlotteFields: Looking at Canons webpage they even offer Linux packages? No idea how well they work tho. You could probably rip the PPD out of the debs at any rate
<CharlotteFields> yeah i just installed a package...should have looked for the ppd.
 * CharlotteFields facepalms
<CharlotteFields> hateball: doesn't seem to be in there, I went through common and mg2500 debs
<hateball> CharlotteFields: it's in cnijfilter-mg2500series-4.00-1-deb.tar.gz
<CharlotteFields> I don't have that :/
<CharlotteFields> what the heck did i just install.. eugh
<hateball> CharlotteFields: http://supportdrivers.info/canon-pixma-mg2560-drivers-for-win8_7_mac_linux/ second driver from the bottom
<hateball> is what I looked at
<CharlotteFields> i just got scangearmp-mg2500series-2.20-1-deb.tar.gz
<hateball> well that contains the scanner bits it would seem
<CharlotteFields> but i dont know how to uninstall it now, i dont want it conflicting with CUPS
<hateball> well how did you install it?
<CharlotteFields> ran install.sh  after looking through it the script seems to pick up --uninstall argument
<hateball> the things here have an install script that also seems to offer uninstall
<Guest72381> hi, does anybody know how i can get a list of installable programs with sudo apt-get?
<CharlotteFields> aaded that to it, nothing happened.
<Guest72381> like all the possible programs you can install instantly with sudo apt-get
<Ben64> Guest72381: "apt-cache search ."
<Ben64> Guest72381: but i'm sure you don't want to do that
<CharlotteFields> I can't read bash files too well so i dont understand the uninstall process
<Guest72381> why? get bombarded with like a million options?
<CharlotteFields> yep Guest72381, pretty much
<hateball> Guest72381: you can  cat /var/lib/apt/lists/repo-file as desired
<Guest72381> ok, thanks guys
<hateball> CharlotteFields: running the script with no arguments should show you them
<hateball> or at least with -h or --help
<CharlotteFields> hateball: running script with no arguments runs install process and i have read enough to figure out how to uninstall it i think
<hateball> CharlotteFields: I see
<CharlotteFields> eh no still doesnt make sense i'll try -h
<dotnetted> If resolv.conf contains "nameserver 127.0.0.1" and "dig foo.local @127.0.0.1" returns the correct IP (as defined in dnsmasq config) when why would ping not be able to resolve foo.local?
<CharlotteFields> uninstall isnt mentioned there hateball
<hateball> CharlotteFields: ugh, gonna have to read through the script then I guess
<CharlotteFields> but in the install .sh --uninstall is an option with a switch further down the file..
<CharlotteFields> i understand it does sudo dpkg -P <debfiles> but thats it
<CharlotteFields> http://pastebin.com/SbS3Ve2u is the script...it should accept --uninstall
<Trinity> hi guys, i was using mousepad and then my computer crashed. Is there anyway I can recover the files? This post said to look in /.cache
<Trinity> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3431
<Trinity> my current mousepad version is 3.0.2
<memoryleak> I'm going to test a backup and I want to "destroy" a cloud server, what would be the best way? dd on the disk?
<Rust3dCor3> Hello. I need to use a new shell. Is there any shell that acts like bash, but is looks like fish (tab completion and colors)
<White_Cat> Okay so when I boot to ubuntu server I get the grub prompt
<White_Cat> I am unsure whats wrong
<ubuntu-studio> White_Cat, try reinstalling grub
<arman> Hi
<Trinity> is there anyway to recover a crashed unsaved mousepad file?
<ubuntu-studio> trinity nope.
<Trinity> :((((((
<ubuntu-studio> trinity save early, save often.
<Trinity> ubuntu-studio, since I never saved will mousepad have saved everything in RAM rather than a text file temporarily?
<ubuntu-studio> Trinity, well, it WAS in ram, but everything you've done since you dropped the file has impacted ram so whatever is left there is beyond recovery.
<White_Cat> ubuntu-studio okay but what broke?
<White_Cat> All I did was upgrade
<White_Cat> EriC^^ you around?
<ubuntu-studio> White_Cat, I'd guess a kernel  upgrade that grub didn't fully capture
<White_Cat> so I would need live cd then?
<EriC^^> White_Cat: hey sorry cant talk much right now keyboard is broke, what's up though?
<White_Cat> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/ <- bad idea?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ my boot broke with last upgrade
<ubuntu-studio> !grub2 | White_Cat, yes.
<ubottu> White_Cat, yes.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> White_Cat: what do you mean?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ I get to grub prompt like before
<White_Cat> I think I upgraded from ubuntu 14.04.1 -> 14.04.2
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> r u in a live usb right now?
<White_Cat> no but will be ina min
<Trinity> damn... can't even use dd
<gumble> hi, I installed quite a few linux programs last time. I now have around 10 partitions with leftovers of the different bootloaders from fedora and opensuse. How do I quickly identify which partitions windows uses and needs, delete the rest and install ubuntu then?
<EriC^^> gumble: windows wont need ext4 partitions
<gumble> what about xfs and btrfs or so?
<gumble> I have one partition of both
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ back
<White_Cat_> yeah I am in
<White_Cat_> sorry it had taken a while for wifi to decide to work
<ubuntu-studio> White_Cat_, reinstalled grub??
<White_Cat_> not yet
<EriC^^> ok type sudo parted -l
<White_Cat_> just booted into live
<EriC^^> and sudo efibootmgr -v
<White_Cat_> yup
<White_Cat_> efibiitmgr not found
<White_Cat_> boot even
<EriC^^> install it
<White_Cat_> should I not mount partitions first?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> paste both commands
<White_Cat_> sure
<Help> hi
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ I pmed you the two pastes
<Guest43558> hi
<Guest43558> im looking for fan/smart apt for linux into unity
<Guest43558> if you guys has some good one, plz share :)
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: is secure boot disabled?
<White_Cat_> yeah
<White_Cat_> it is
<White_Cat_> I did mount those btw
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: ok
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<White_Cat_> yup
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: sudo chroot /mnt
<White_Cat_> yup
<White_Cat_> for i am root; done
<drag0nius> how do i change my own locale without restarting the server?
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Trinity> i just ran dd if=/dev/mem of=/home/sam/mem.bin bs=1024 and I when I open mem.bin it's empty. file size says 1M
<ikonia> Trinity: what do you expect ?
<ikonia> Trinity: /dev/mem cannot be used like that
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ it is installing or x85_64-efi platform
<White_Cat_> it finished it without errors
<EriC^^> ok
<Trinity> I don't expect to find 1Megabyte worth of ram, but I expect something
<Trinity> instead of an empty file
<EriC^^> update-grub
<White_Cat_> it found stuff end ended with done
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat_> 4 generic images under boot
<White_Cat_> they seem to be duplicates save for a slight version difference
<ikonia> Trinity: Trinity did you use "sudo"
<EriC^^> can you pastebin cat /etc/fstab
<Trinity> ikonia, yup
<Trinity> even did sudo -s
<ikonia> Trinity: just looked on my machine and the first meg was empty
<ikonia> so you've just "cat'd" empty memory
<Trinity> ikonia, i ran strings /home/sam/mem.bin and I got some characters including a public/private key
<ikonia> Trinity: great, so it's not empty
<White_Cat_> pmed
<Trinity> ikonia, why would mousepad not show anything?
<ikonia> Trinity: mousepad ?
<Trinity> text editor
<ikonia> Trinity: don't know that editor so can't answer
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ is it normal for ubuntu to uninstal efi like this?
<Trinity> ikonia, same for LeafPad
<ikonia> Trinity: don't know that editor either
<White_Cat_> or is it not installed by default because its live cd?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: does blkid /dev/sda2 show the same uuid?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: no
<White_Cat_> uid does match
<White_Cat_> but there were 2 uids in the first command
<EriC^^> efi is fine cause you're getting grub
<White_Cat_> well second is for backup drive
<White_Cat_> so kernel got nuked?
<EriC^^> maybe
<vlt> Hello. When I create a file (or directory) it gets permissions 0644 (resp. 0755).  How can I configure for one directory and all its subdirectories that new files (or dirs) get 0664 (0775) permissions?
<EriC^^> did u hold shift and try an older one?
<vlt> (I could put that directory to an extra file system if necessary.)
<mcphail> vlt: i maight be wrong but I'm not sure you can do that on a per-directory basis. The permissions are usually set according to your umask which is a global
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ shift key?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: yes
<White_Cat_> I am unsure what that is
<White_Cat_> you mean on grub prompt?
<EriC^^> before that
<slax0r> hi, what's the defacto way of enabling ipforwarding on ubuntu? sysctl.conf? or does ubuntu have any "special" config file for this?
<White_Cat_> I dont remember ever doing that but I can try now if you like
<EriC^^> to get a grub menu
<White_Cat_> I directly get to the grub prompt instead of being given other opotions
<vlt> mcphail: Hmmm, and how can I set this umask?
<White_Cat_> should I reboot?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: ok, type exit then reboot see what happens if you get a grub prompt restart and hold shift and choose an older kernel
<mcphail> vlt: actually, see if this helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44534/how-to-set-umask-for-a-specific-folder
<White_Cat_> rebooting
<White_Cat_> first I am trying a regular boot
<EriC^^> ok
<vlt> mcphail: Thank you!
<White_Cat_> I got a general protection exception
<White_Cat_> its red with plenty of text
<White_Cat_> reboot and try shift?
<EriC^^> yeah
<mcphail> vlt: never tried that way so don't know if it works. I always used a more complex approach with incron scripts
<mcphail> vlt: i wouldn't recommend my way ...:)
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ I cant
<White_Cat_> it complains about an invalid environmental block and near instantly goes to the red screen
<frimend> I installed ubuntu yesterday, and during the process my computer downloaded a bunch of packets. However now once it's installed and I'm by the desktop, I have no internet connection.
<frimend> So I had internet connection during install, but not afterards.
<frimend> What could be the problem?
<ikonia> frimend: the installer comes with certain "driver" packages by default
<ikonia> frimend: the installed system maybe missing them - sometimes due to legal requirements
<frimend> ah
<frimend> come to think about it, I did specify that I picked "only drivers relevant to my system" instead of "huge package of drivers"
<sheer> does mac use ext4 format?
<sheer> or FAT?
<ikonia> sheer: do you mean OSX or ubuntu running on a mac
<sheer> i mean OSX on mac
<ikonia> it uses jfs
<mcphail> ikonia: hfs, surely?
<White_Cat_> error: invalid environmental block
<_RadioHead> .
<ikonia> sorry fat fingers
<ikonia> hfs
<k1l_> sheer: it doesnt use any of them
<White_Cat_> then to the general protection exception
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ should I boot to live cd again?
<ikonia> sheer: if you need help with the mac be aware of ##macosx
<ikonia> sorry #macosx
<ajnr> Hi , how to convert multiple .jpg image file to .eps image file using convert command?
<ajnr> ,convert
<hadifarnoud> my rc.local is empty on 14.04
<Guest72078> ajnr, imagemagick if I'm not mistaken
<hadifarnoud> a tutorial is asking me to 'add' a line to it.
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ I was in this situation before then we built/installed kernel and it was fixed
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: you should not need to do that
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: there are very few situations that should be using rc.local
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: http://safesrv.net/setup-openvpn-with-obfsproxy-on-ubuntu/
<hadifarnoud> how should I change this step then ikonia?
<White_Cat_> which is the correct kernel anyways
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: that guide in my opinion looks poor
<White_Cat_> it  listed 4 entries where they were pairs
<hadifarnoud> yeah, that's the only one I found on obfsproxy with ovpn
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: a big problem is probably due to how old an dout of date it is
<ajnr> Guest72078, I have used convert command for single file and it works , but for multiple file say I have 1.jpg, 2.jpg and then if I gave convert *.jpg *.eps I got the file name as *1.eps, *2.eps like that
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: can you please tell me what should that step be?
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: that whole guide is wrong/bad - so I'm not going to update 1 step when the whole guide looks poor to me
<Guest72078> ajnr, phatch photo  batch converter is the app
<mcphail> ajnr: you need to explore "for" syntax in the shell, which is probbaly best done in a more specific channel
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: you can still use rc.local if you want though
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: but what should be in it?
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> it's empty as it's pretty much not used these days
<hadifarnoud> I just add the line? that's it?
<ajnr> mcphail, can you give some example
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: I advise against it, but if you want to
<hadifarnoud> without 'exit 0' ?
<Ben64> ajnr: mogrify -format eps *.jpg
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: there is no other guide for what I'm doing. so, I'm not bothered
<ajnr> Ben64, okey
<ikonia> I am bothered
<ikonia> I'm not going to advies you to follow a bad guide
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: dude, unless you have the time to update me on each step, I can't do it.
<mcphail> ajnr: for file in *; do convert $file -whatever -synatx - the -command -uses; done
<Ben64> mcphail: so much more difficult than what i posted above :)
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: I'd be asking myself why there are no other guides, eg: it's a bad setup
<mcphail> ajnr: but that breaks if any files have spaces in the filename. As I said, probably best discussed in a more specific channel
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: it's perhaps because very few people use ovpn to bypass internet censorship in a country like Iran
<ajnr> it works with the Ben64 idea . Thanks
<mcphail> Ben64: missed that ;)
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: I don't believe so, I beleive it's because that guide is bad and that setup/concept in that guide is bad/wrong
<hadifarnoud> norman ovpn is not working as they use deep packet inspection to detect it ikonia
<hadifarnoud> ikonia: how can I hide my openvpn footprint against a damn good firewall?
<hadifarnoud> I'd love to do it another way
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: that is a different question
<ikonia> the guys in ##security maybe able to offer more detailed options
<hadifarnoud> trust me ikonia, this the best option. as I said, nobody cares to write a guide for poor guys in Iran/China in English
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: sorry back
<ikonia> hadifarnoud: I don't believe it is the best option, as I've said,
<hadifarnoud> alright, I googled around a lot. I'll ask in IRC too ikonia.
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: yes boot the live usb and mount and chroot as earlier
<vlt> I tried to set a new UMASK value in /etc/login.defs but it's ignored on login. Then I found ~/.profile which has a commented umask command. I set that to a new umask, logged out and in again but get still the pld one. Any idea how to change the umask for the user?
<mcphail> vlt: are you creating the files from the terminal or the gui filemanager?
<umbra_purus> how to check current connections to my linux?
<umbra_purus> how to check current connections to my linux???
<umbra_purus> ???
<White_Cat_> ok
<anhvu> hi everyone...
<umbra_purus> can someone tell me how to check my connections
<umbra_purus> ?
<Ben64> umbra_purus: patience
<EriC^^> umbra_purus: what do you mean?
<anhvu> ping or telnet @unbra_purus
<mcphail> vlt: i think ubuntu still uses 2 different ways to control umasks - the traditional way and pam_umask. For the latter, edit /etc/login.defs and log back in. On an old debian machine just now so can't check
<plantain> hi, so I have the livecd for 14.04, but when I boot it, it panics complaining about the radeon drivers. I have a modern ATI card in my machine. how do I boot it in VESA or something?
<umbra_purus> what connections are currently in my pc?
<EriC^^> nmcli con status
<anhvu> you can use iptraf or iftop
<umbra_purus> me?
<anhvu> to view connection to your host
<anhvu> yes
<EriC^^> or netstat -tuln umbra_purus
<anhvu> anyone connect to you
<Guest72078> !nomodeset | plantain,
<ubottu> plantain,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<umbra_purus> how can I check if someone else is connected? I've used netstat -tuln but how can I read it?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: type dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<White_Cat_> sure
<Ben64> umbra_purus: netstat will show you all connections, you have to figure out what it means
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ pmed you the paste
<sheer> can someone help me format a corrupted external HDD?
<sheer> using linux :)
<sheer> ubuntu in fact
<anhvu> apt-get install iptraf
<Ben64> sheer: use gparted
<vlt> mcphail: I need this umask for users that create files and folders with gui file managers and programs like office.
<umbra_purus> dont use gparted
<anhvu> please you iptraf
<Ben64> gparted is fine
<vlt> mcphail: I edited /etc/login.defs but see no effect.
<umbra_purus> if you want to recover files from it first I suggest follow DIY Parts tips in "Recoverying files in corrupt hdd"
<Ben64> recovery wasn't the question at all
<mcphail> vlt: i vaguely remember nautilus has a hard-coded umask which you can't change. Don't know if that has altered since i last looked a few years ago
<umbra_purus> He even gives tips about using only uncorrupt parts of the disk to store your files
<sheer> umbra_purus, is that a #ubuntu resource?
<sheer> what is DIY Parts tips?
<Ben64> sheer: you want to format? use gparted
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ why would there be four of each kind of linux image?
<sheer> ben, downloading it
<umbra_purus> nop.
<umbra_purus> go check DIY Parts in youtube. it's a channel
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: older kernels
<sheer> ok ty
<Ben64> umbra_purus: sheer is asking about formatting, not recovery
<svetlana> "use gparted"
<bekks> umbra_purus: For recovering files, I stringly suggest professional support instead causing even more damage.
<bekks> *strongly
<svetlana> he does not want to recover here
<sheer> Ben64, he was giving me a heads up
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: you can try to purge the last one or modify grub to boot an older one by default
<sheer> thanks guys
<umbra_purus> bekks: actually the tips he gives are really helpful in that video. I suggest, if you're insterested in finding out if my info is good, check the video
<bekks> svetlana: I was answering to his suggestion of "DIY Parts" for recovering files.
<Ben64> umbra_purus: doubtful. you should never recover to the same drive
<svetlana> ok
<svetlana> good word
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ how exactly can I do that?
<vlt> mcphail: The umask I see when running the umask command on the terminal ist still 0022. How can I let the value I set in /etc/login.defs affect this?
<White_Cat_> In windows bootloader you get a 5 second delay to choose your os, is there a way to do this similarly?
<White_Cat_> it would defualt to a certain one
<White_Cat_> I just am worried about future manifestation of this
<bekks> vlt: 0022 is the default. Whats the actual goal you are trying to reach?
<Guest72078> grub problem:  just bought the DELL Precision m3800 Developer Edition.  Used a 14.04.2 USB to create a /home partition.  Upon reboot the Dell Restore Factory Settings and Diagnostics are gone.  I verified that those partitions are still on the SSD, but grub doesn't see them.  What to do?
<vlt> bekks: I want new files and directories created by users to have 0664 (resp. 0775) permissions. I want this in one firectory and its subdirectories only (and could put this on an extra file system if necessary) but if that's not so easy I could live with a system or user wide setting.
<ikonia> grub should not see the restore partitions
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: type nano /etc/default/grub
<rhalff> I just did a rm -rf <my_entire_dev_dir>, is there a tool available to undo this? partition type is ext2...
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: add a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<Guest72078> ikonia, it did before I clean installed
<hateball> !undelete | rhalff
<ubottu> rhalff: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ikonia> Guest72078: seems odd that it should
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: then type update-grub
<rhalff> hateball, thanks
<Guest72078> I suspect a custom setting but have no idea where to start
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ done
<bekks> vlt: Thats something you wouldnt touch the global umask setting at all. Instead you would have to set ACL modes accordingly, which is not that trivial.
<White_Cat_> so it will give me the option to select which kernel to use?
<White_Cat_> will it have a default one it automatically selects?
<White_Cat_> if I do a remote reboot it should still boot
<noegry> I got error install wkhtmltopdf in docker with ubuntu 14.0.4 E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/elfutils/libelf1_0.158-0ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<noegry>  
<vlt> bekks: With setfacl?
<bekks> vlt: Yeah.
<lotuspsychje> noegry: i had ip fetching issue this morning, must be the servers
<bekks> vlt: Untested example, like this: setfacl -dm u::rw,g::rw,o::r /shared/directory
<antonio_> ciao
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ should I reboot?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: you should select advanced and choose one
<EriC^^> duno bt rmt boot
<EriC^^> about remote boot
<White_Cat_> as in "sudo reboot now"
<White_Cat_> it should boot on its own unattended
<bekks> White_Cat_: So try it now?
<White_Cat_> not really trying a network boot
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ rebooting now unless there is something else I need to change
<EriC^^> it might boot the latest kernel
<EriC^^> if the timeout is set
<vlt> bekks: Thank you. Could you try to explain this? In short?
<White_Cat_> I commeted out the timeout, no?
<White_Cat_> oh hidden timeout
<White_Cat_> grub default is 0
<EriC^^> now it should show grub
<White_Cat_> yeah
<EriC^^> r u at the pc now?
<White_Cat_> yeah
<White_Cat_> but I wont always be
<fritzroy15> hello, question: i would like to forward all requests to eth0 port 8080 to a docker container running inside the machine, basically from 100.78.112.49:8080 to 172.17.0.2:8080, is there any direct way of doing this in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> try it now
<bekks> vlt: you would have to mount your filesystem with ACL support, and then you would set the ACL permissions to RW (read write) for the user and group, and to R (read only) for all others.
<White_Cat_> ok
<EriC^^> if the
<vlt> bekks: Thank you.
<EriC^^> older kernel boots, purge the new one and uncomment and update-grub
<fritzroy15> or do i need to install apache2 or something for this
<bekks> fritzroy15: you need to create an iptables firewall rule.
<White_Cat_> older kernel seems to be booting
<White_Cat_> how can I purge the newer one? and wouldnt it come back with upgrade?
<EriC^^> rhalff: /dev is created when you boot, it should reappear if you reboot
<fritzroy15> bekks oh thanks, forgot about iptables :)
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic
<White_Cat_> it did quite a lot
<White_Cat_> I want to attempt to reboot to see if I can, is that ok?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> uncomment if you want
<isomorphismes> I can log in to Ubuntu with VT but can't get in as my main user to a GUI
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: what happens?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: wht happens when you login on loginscreen?
<isomorphismes> it plays the Ubuntu sound and puts me back to the login manager
<isomorphismes> a couple reboots ago I could get in with some window managers but not others
<k1l_> isomorphismes: login on VT and see with "ls -al " what stuff is owned by root
<isomorphismes> I can get in with *other* users to the GUI
<k1l_> in that users home directory
<isomorphismes> .Xauthority
<isomorphismes> should be owned by me, yea?
<k1l_> yes
<isomorphismes> perfect
<isomorphismes> thansk so much, I'll let you know how this goes
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: sudo startx can do that jsyk
<k1l_> *cause this
<isomorphismes> should I chown me:me everything root owns in ~ ?
<k1l_> or if one runs gui programs with sudo.
<White_Cat_> error invalid boot environment is what I get EriC^^
<k1l_> isomorphismes: well not everything. .gvfs is owned by root
<isomorphismes> or perhaps chown me:root ~/* ?
<White_Cat_> it then booted to ubuntu though
<Sinitarra> IM GONNA HACK THIS SERVER AND YOU ARE GONNA TASTE MY SHIT
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: i dont follow, did you uncomment?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: other stuff needs to be looked at. but i think only .gvfs, the rest is fromstarting it with sudo
<Sinitarra> hahahahahahahahahaha
<Sinitarra> xD
<White_Cat_> uncomment what?
<isomorphismes> how do I get out of the gui from my other user back to the login screen?
<White_Cat_> you mean slient boot?
<White_Cat_> no
<White_Cat_> it gave me the list of booting to ubuntu or advanced options with a 10s counter
<White_Cat_> I didnt touch anything
<k1l_> isomorphismes: user:user is the general setup in the users home
<White_Cat_> it booted to an error which booted to ubuntu
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: in etc...grub , did you choose the same kernel you booted earlier
<White_Cat_> it works for now but I would prefer forgoing the error :)
<White_Cat_> I didnt choose, it picked on its own
<White_Cat_> I have access to my ubuntu server
<isomorphismes> EriC^^: sudo startx does what?
<White_Cat_> I can check grub if you wish
<k1l_> isomorphismes: it causes issues with filepermissions like you got
<k1l_> isomorphismes: you dont use startx on ubuntu.
<Ben64> isomorphismes: you should not use startx ever, and you should not use sudo so cavalierly
<isomorphismes> k1l_: so like if I ran sudo chromium-browser that could have caused it?
<k1l_> yes
<Ben64> yeah. stop using sudo for everything
<White_Cat_> sudo make me coffee
<EriC^^> use gksu if you have to isomorphismes
<k1l_> running stuff with sudo is a bad idea. you really need to know why you need to run it with root permissions and not just "to test"
<EriC^^> ^
<isomorphismes> k1l_: oh ok. I found hat instruction looking up how to do things in awesome. This all started when I was editing /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua
<efeu__> I have overclocked Haswell CPU with ubuntu 14.10x64, but the CPU frequency is not going down in idle, i have enabled speedstep/EIST etc. in efi. The strange thing is it is working fine in Windows. I have found a post where someone got hte same problem with ivy bridge cpu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998061 . Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Ben64> i can't really think of a reason you'd ever need to run chromium as root
<k1l_> isomorphismes: you are backdooring your own systems prevention agains malicious stuff. like you make a welcome sign for all hackers
<rhalff> EriC^^,  just found out I pressed ^C in time :) I meant the dir with all my development code not /dev
<EriC^^> rhalff: oh ok :)
<isomorphismes> Ben64: what should I use instead of startx? I got it from Arch documentation so makes sense it could be inappropriate in debian.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: start the lighdm
<Ben64> are you on debian?
<umbra_purus> is the heartbleed issue fixed?
<k1l_> that will handle the root stuff by itself
<k1l_> umbra_purus: since ages, yes
<umbra_purus> is the heartbleed issue fixed????
<isomorphismes> EriC^^: What's the difference to gksu? I never use it unless the instructions I'm saying explicitly say to do so.
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: sudo service lightdm start
<isomorphismes> like gksudo gedit does the same as sudo gedit so I just started doing the latter.
<Ben64> no it doesn't do the same
<isomorphismes> I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<umbra_purus> is the heartbleed issue fixed????
<k1l_> isomorphismes: dont use sudo with GUI.
<Ben64> and why would you need to run gedit as root???
<isomorphismes> k1l_: how do I start lightdm? from VT?
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ is there anything I need to do?
<White_Cat_> the error will show up on each boot I imagine
<isomorphismes> Ben64: eg sudo vi /etc/.../configfile
<Ben64> vi is not gedit
<k1l_> <k1l_> isomorphismes: dont use sudo with GUI.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Is it really an issue on a laptop?
<White_Cat_> update-grub ?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: where does laptop has anything to do with this?
<isomorphismes> Ben64: instruction manuals aimed at newbies will say gksudo gedit instead of sudo vi to edit config files.
<isomorphismes> systemwide ones
<freeroute> is apt-get's --install-suggests the same as --install-recommends?
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: sudo service lightdm start , to start lightdm from a VT
<isomorphismes> I'm sure it was sudo startx and not sudo chromium that was just an example
<k1l_> isomorphismes: you are mixing a lot of things into topic you already dont know much.
<k1l_> just stick with "i dont run sudo with gui programs". maybe you need to write that 100times to the blackboard :)
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: did the error show up when you booted manually earlier?
<isomorphismes> k1l_: security
<EriC^^> from advanced
<White_Cat_> EriC^^ all I did was sudo reboot now and it first shown grub menu
<k1l_> isomorphismes: buzzword
<White_Cat_> then booted to ubuntu (first item on the list) gave that error
<White_Cat_> it had a "press to continue..." prompt where I did nothing
<isomorphismes> k1l_: I only do things that it says in some instruction set, or interpolating from different instruction sets online.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: sudo loads wrong enviroment variables. they dont work on GUI. so dont use sudo on gui, ok?
<White_Cat_> which then booted to ubuntu
<hackeron> hey there, is changelogs.ubuntu.com down at the moment? - I'm not able to do do-release-upgrade :(
<isomorphismes> k1l_: I do sudo -E
<White_Cat_> I can re-reboot if you like
<k1l_> isomorphismes: yes, there are tons of wrong howtos. and you are even mixing stuff then to make it worse
<EriC^^> White_Cat_: brb
<White_Cat_> ok
<isomorphismes> k1l_: "Don't follow how-to's if they're wrong" is not followable advice.
<Ben64> isomorphismes: but you just said you stopped doing gksudo like the instructions say and started doing sudo. just listen.     **no sudo with gui**
<White_Cat_> I'll go grab a bite as well
<isomorphismes> Ben64: Right, what caused this is sudo startx. Exactly as instructions said.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: what are we discussing here right now?
<Ben64> instructions for ubuntu?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: and that is wrong o ubuntu
<isomorphismes> How do I log out of the secondary user and get back to Ubuntu's login screen?
<k1l_> rule number 1: dont use sudo with gui. rule number 2: dont use startx on ubuntu
<isomorphismes> Ben64: No, instructions for awesome wm. Doesn't specify an OS.
<k1l_> use the logout from the desktop you use
<isomorphismes> k1l_: cool. thanks.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: *sigh*
<isomorphismes> There is no logout in the unity-shell.
<k1l_> there is
<isomorphismes> if I type logout in the HUD it doesn't show anything.
<k1l_> what is this? is this a joke?
<isomorphismes> no
<isomorphismes> click "Dash" on the left > type "logout" or "log out" > nothing appears
<svetlana> k1l_, sorry, but I thought sudo and gksu were merged a release or two ago?
<k1l_> svetlana: and he uses 12.04
<isomorphismes> in the desktop help it says there should be a gear icon on the right, and there isn't one.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/06_selecting_log_out.png
<eto> hello in my searches i ocasionally used to hit launchpad buglists and such
<svetlana> when you click 'logout', the display manager should appear. if it doesn't, means it's not configured properly, or a package is missing.
<eto> howevere i noticed recently isntead of page sohe shitty login dialog pops out - google style
<svetlana> an error should be in logs somewhere I believe.
<eto> is this intentional?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: do it with "sudo service lightdm restart" then
<eto> fixed: however i noticed recently instead of page some shitty ...
<svetlana> eto, have you got an url or a screenshot of that dialog?
<IdleOne> no need for bad language
<eto> svetlana: https://login.launchpad.net/ <- this
<eto> svetlana: every external link looks like that to me
<eto> svetlana: eg i follow some blog or crosllink i see that
<isomorphismes> k1l_: I don't have that button
<eto> i don't care about ubuntu one, i would like to access information
<svetlana> eto, that is not intentional. if you copy URL of the blog you're trying to open, and paste it in a new tab, does the same happen?
<svetlana> isomorphismes: what k1l_ said is not a button, it is a terminal command.
<eto> svetlana: so it means link expired and launchpad is redirecting me to default login page?
<svetlana> eto, I do not understand what is going on. hence my last question.
<isomorphismes> imgur.com/CHxxbXb
<hackeron> anyone? - is changelogs.ubuntu.com down at the moment? - I'm not able to do do-release-upgrade :(
<k1l_> isomorphismes: there is no logout program
<k1l_> isomorphismes: so dont use dash
<isomorphismes> ok thanks `sudo service lightdm restart` put me back to the login screen
<k1l_> hackeron: can you pastebin the output?
<svetlana> isomorphismes: how did you get in? lightdm (or any dm) should start on boot automatically.
<isomorphismes> svetlana: Yes, but also some weren't believing that I don't have the button, so I wanted to shwo that I'm not making it up.
<hackeron> k1l_: It just sits for a long time, then says "No new release found" -- even though I have Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and have 14.04 installed
<svetlana> eto, about opening the URL in a new tab and seeing whether launchpad opens there.
<MickS> Hi all. Anyone can confirm that changelogs.ubuntu.com (91.189.95.36) is unresponsive currently (which results in do-release-upgrade not finding the new releases)?
<svetlana> isomorphismes: I'm not sure. is this line directed at me? it answers none of my last 2 questions.
<isomorphismes> ok great. Now I can boot into ubuntu 2D gui although not awesome gui.
<MickS> ah, looking at hackeron's line there, I see I'm not the only one
<k1l_> MickS: hackeron yes, its down for me now too
<hackeron> MickS: k1l_: wget http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release -- just sits there too
<isomorphismes> svetlana: 10:56 < svetlana> isomorphismes: what k1l_ said is not a button, it is a terminal command. <--- was directed to that
<svetlana> isomorphismes: ah. okay. I sent some couple questions later on.
<MickS> ok, almost noon here ... time for lunch then I guess. ;-)
<hackeron> k1l_: is there a mirror?
<isomorphismes> hackeron: I use http://isup.me to check if things are down for someone else.
<isomorphismes> MickS: I had that problem with do-upgrade-release as well.
<hackeron> isomorphismes: thanks :) - now just need to find a mirror
<isomorphismes> It doesn't find my trackpad but does see my mouse.
<isomorphismes> svetlana: I got in with lightdm I guess. I will look up what are other dm's.
<Ben64> you don't need other dms
<hackeron> any ideas why http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release will be back?
<hackeron> when*
<k1l_> hackeron: when its repaired :)
<hackeron> k1l_: is it being repaired now? -
<k1l_> hackeron: i am just asking the server guys what is going on. but either they are at lunch or they are busy repairung.
<k1l_> hackeron: works for me now again
<isomorphismes> Any ideas what might be keeping me still from booting into awesome wm?
<hackeron> k1l_: ah, yes! - that was quick, heh
<k1l_> isomorphismes: so what is owned by root in that users home?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: details matter to get to know what is going on
<isomorphismes> k1l_: .cpanm, .pip, .R, R-dev, .rnd, .root_hist, .rootrc, .rpmdb, npwebpg-v0.6.1-Linux_x86-gcc3.so, npwebpg-v0.6.1-Linux_x86-gcc3.so.1, ..
<k1l_> holy moly. there was a lot of sudo action going on in that users homw
<ikonia> rebuild
<ikonia> who knows what else has been ruined
<ikonia> get to a stable point
<ikonia> and don't use sudo any more
<k1l_> isomorphismes: so if awesome wants to use any of that it just cant. you could look into .xsesion-errors after a failed login to see if it names what he needs.
<ikonia> this whole host looks a mess
<ikonia> gcc 3 libraries ?
<ikonia> I strongly advise a rebuild and move forward with people guiding
<isomorphismes> ikonia: I don't know what "rebuild" means
<ikonia> reinstall os
<isomorphismes> the errors in .xsession refer to QDBusError, virtual void HotKey, and Wnck
<k1l_> !paste | isomorphismes
<ubottu> isomorphismes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jeena> I wrote a upstart job and I can start and stop it with: initctl start pcloud; but I can not for the love of god find out what I have to do so this job will be run on startup
<Jeena>  would appreciate a link or something
<isomorphismes> https://dpaste.de/XjP0
<Jeena> this is my conf: https://gist.github.com/jeena/010ae6d009edf2c1a82a
<eto> hmm svetlana left
<tos-1> isomorphismes: It says you messed up all the config files.
<isomorphismes> Is it a problem that root:root owns the hard link ~/..  ?
<tos-1> isomorphismes: use awesome -k to check for config file errors before you use a new config.
<isomorphismes> tos-1: oh fantastic. thanks
<Jeena> or is it that all scripts in /etc/init/ are always parsed and run during boottime?
<gumble> which format should my home and which format should my root partition have_
<Ben64> gumble: ext4 and ext4
<ikonia> gumble: default ext4
<gumble> Ben64: ikonia> thanks
<nitin> hello
<tos-1> isomorphismes: Did you hard link your config file to /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua? That's useless; it will fall back to it anyway. If you want to change the config, copy /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua and change your local copy (as said before without using sudo)
<nitin> Hello i am nitin
<freeroute> I don't want to install recommended packages, but I don't really know how to permanently set this in the system-wide configurations, I've searched and came up with this, but there appear a lot of contradicting/different solutions - http://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-not-to-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<isomorphismes> hi nitin
<nitin> hello !! i am working on ubuntu 14
<isomorphismes> tos-1: no, I mean literally ~/..
<nitin> i have one problem .can u help me with that
<isomorphismes> nitin: shoot
<nitin> i want to know how the serial port works
<freeroute> nitin: is that your problem? Or are you trying to solve a different problem and require serial port knowledge?
<Jeena> ok seems like all scripts in /etc/init/ are run on boot so you don't have to do any softlinking, etc. because this is the default behaviour
<tos-1> isomorphismes: Oh, I see. That's okay, because root owns /home.
<nitin> no actually i am unable to install the driver of PCI60806a   DUAL serial port
<nitin> so please help me
<isomorphismes> tos-1: cool, thanks. makes sense
<nitin> i would like to know how can i install the driver?
<nitin> one exe file came with the pci60806a driver CD
<nitin> i want to know in /dev directory why it is not coming when i plug RS232 cable
<nitin> please help me
<isomorphismes> So why use sudo for service lightdm restart  ?
<peter100> can windows virus affect ubuntu?
<ikonia> peter100: no
<peter100> ok
<freeroute> nitin: you can't install .exe files under Linux usually.
<peter100> i have few infected pendrves with auton.inf virus, can i nsert them in ubuntu safely and possibly clean them too?
<peter100> autorun.inf virus i mean
<yoritomo> Hello all
<k1l_> isomorphismes: because a process needs root permissions to handle the xserver. but since you want the DisplayManager lightdm to sort that for you its ok to run that with sudo
<freeroute> nitin: it seems to be a bug, I'm not sure it is fixed currently - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244858
<nitin> yes so please let me know how to get rid off this driver problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244858 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI I/O Parallel Port DB25 25Pin IEEE 1284 Printer Card not detected" [Medium,Expired]
<isomorphismes> Back in awesomewm thanks very much to all of you tos-1 svetlana ikonia k1l_ EriC^^
<yoritomo> what is going on about Ubuntu under mobile devices ? Meego is dead as well ? any alternatives for Xperia Sony smartphones ?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: really make sure you dont follow howtos that are made for arch or other distros. that will mess up the ubuntu setup
<peter100> ubuntu is on mobile?
<peter100> like android?
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Thanks. Arch does have much better documentation though.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: well not generally.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: In my opinion.
<freeroute> nitin: you could try the steps there and see if that kernel listed there works.
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Also the documentation for awesome says startx, agnostic of distro.
<freeroute> nitin: and generally follow this post specifically - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244858/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244858 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI I/O Parallel Port DB25 25Pin IEEE 1284 Printer Card not detected" [Medium,Expired]
<yoritomo> peter100 they have their own "BQ" device, but what if i want to install it on normal android devices ?
<k1l_> isomorphismes: yes, because that is not aware of the ubuntu setup.
<k1l_> !touch | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<isomorphismes> Since there's such a problem with sudo and root -- that makes me realise something else I've been doing may be causing problems as well.
<isomorphismes> I read on thegeekstuff that /opt is the best folder for custom software, not ~/dev
<isomorphismes> Trying to follow the multi-user scheme, whenever I'm downloading software from the web I put it in /opt
<k1l_> isomorphismes: well, i think you are too happy to install stuff outside of the package system.
<isomorphismes> What are the proper permissions/ownership for that setup?
<peter100> yoritomo u can install apps which support linux install
<peter100> on android
<isomorphismes> k1l_: It's necessary for work.
<peter100> why does banner command not working on ubuntu
<yoritomo> peter100thank you k1l_ for the link
<ikonia> peter100: define not working
<yoritomo> peter100, android is very buggy and always hanging up even after fresh install :(
<yoritomo> i want to get free from Android, and above all a property of google
<k1l_> yoritomo: lets stick to ubuntu pc support in here
<yoritomo> ok sorry, thanks anyway
<peter100> ikonia i installed banner.deb file from a website, installed it, and now when i type banner keyword on terminal it displays nothing
<ikonia> peter100: why did you do that
<peter100> no errors , just nothing ikonia
<peter100> ?
<ikonia> banner is part of the distro
<ikonia> why di dyou install banner.deb from a website ?
<peter100> it never works
<ikonia> it does work
<k1l_> !info linuxlogo | peter100
<nitin> I have tried all this .it is not working
<peter100> because i did so on linux mint and it worked ikonia
<ubottu> peter100: linuxlogo (source: linuxlogo): Color ANSI System Logo. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.11-6 (utopic), package size 53 kB, installed size 340 kB
<nitin> please help me !!
<peter100> ok
<k1l_> or other packages like figlet etc
<peter100> ikonia , u mean to say banner command works in ubuntu by default, not need to install it, it even works in live running too?
<ikonia> peter100: correct
<peter100> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and its surely doesn;t works
<peter100> it*
<ikonia> it works just fine
<ikonia> why don't you tell us what you are doing exactly
<peter100> on 12.04?
<peter100> i typed banner myname and its shows nothing, that;s why i installed a different banner.deb file
<Ben64> isomorphismes: awesomewm is necessary for work? and it needs to be manually installed? you know its in the repositories and will work perfectly when installed via that method
<peter100> it said " command not found"
<ikonia> peter100: is this an install or a live media
<peter100> "command not found means ", its no there
<peter100> install
<ikonia> correct it does mean that
<ikonia> it does not mean grab a random deb
<peter100> ubuntu 12.04 LTS one
<ikonia> peter100: is this an install or a live media
<peter100> i see
<peter100> install
<peter100> i am running ubuntu 12.04 on my hdd
<ikonia> ok - so the first thing is to verify if banner is on the system, you suggest it's not
<ikonia> the second thing would be to get the package containing banner from the ubuntu package manager
<peter100> when i typed banner it said " command not found"
<isomorphismes> Ben64: No, the stuff in /opt is necessary for wokr.
<isomorphismes> Ubuntu packages are famously late.
<ikonia> peter100: you've said that
<isomorphismes> So anything I actually work with, I need to grab up-to-date versions and install myself.
<peter100> not after installng banner.deb, its does says "command not found", but also it does not displays anything
<peter100> just blank
<Ben64> isomorphismes: maybe ubuntu isn't for you then
<ikonia> peter100: you've said that also
<isomorphismes> Ben64: It's the norm for R users.
<peter100> i am sorry
<ikonia> peter100: remove the banner.deb package
<ikonia> install it from the ubuntu repos
<peter100> u mean to say i should download banner.deb from official repository?
<ikonia> peter100: no
<k1l_> isomorphismes: "R users"?
<ikonia> peter100: read https://help.ubuntu.com and understand how to use the package manager
<peter100> ok i remove it
<isomorphismes> k1l_: Ben64 like the #R channel on freenode. Or [r] on stackexchange. Most are using Ubuntu and use sudo to install packages that are ahead of Ubuntu's r-cran-base.
<Ben64> isomorphismes: makes no sense
<isomorphismes> Anyway what is the proper permissions and ownership for installing software into /opt rather into ~/my-software ?
<isomorphismes> Ben64: I'm not talking about awesome anymore. Thanks to everyone who helped me solve that problem.
<bePolite> Is ext4 the latest file system?
<peter100> will do , anyways thanks for the info ikonia, much appreciate
<k1l_> bePolite: its the latest standard filesystem for ubuntu
<isomorphismes> Ben64: While I was getting help with the problems I caused myself editing the config file and somehow chown-ing .Xauthority, people here gave me more general warnings about sudo.
<isomorphismes> Ben64: And someone said not to install custom software; I'm explaining why that's not an option for the things I work with daily.
<Ben64> isomorphismes: its not usually a good idea to be manually installing a bunch of stuff, and if you need the "newest" i'd really suggest using a distro designed for that
<peter100> bePolite u can say that
<peter100> bePolite also ext4 is a very robust filesystem, its uses journaling technique
<freeroute> I don't want to install recommended packages, but I don't really know how to permanently set this in the system-wide configurations, I've searched and came up with this, but there appear a lot of contradicting/different solutions - http://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-not-to-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<isomorphismes> Ben64: People build from source in ubuntu all the time.
<freeroute> so what's the recommended method in 14.04?
<bePolite> Do you ever wonder why there are no Drive letters like "C:", "D:" in linux?
<cfhowlett> isomorphismes, some people.  I'd venture to guess that MOST users don't and don't want to compile anything
<bePolite> Or rather, why are there are no Drive letters like "C:", "D:" in linux?
<freeroute> bePolite: because of FHS?
<peter100> anyone here uses pidgin instant messenger?
<bePolite> what is FHS?
<somsip> !fhs | bePolite
<ubottu> bePolite: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<bazhang> try #pidgin peter100
<froggyfrog> hello, I have Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and PHP 5.5, my problem is how can I enable TLS1.2 ?
<freeroute> bePolite: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<peter100> fhs means filesystem hierarchy bePolite
<peter100> filesystem hierarchy standard filesystem hierarchy
<peter100> filesystem hierarchy standard
<freeroute> ^
<k1l_> bePolite: they are called /dev/sdXY where X is a letter pointing at the disk and Y is a number pointing at the prtition on that disk
<peter100> is it true that ubuntu never crashes or freezes? mine 12.04 is very reliable, i havent formatted my os from last 2 years,
<peter100> also it works veryfast
<k1l_> peter100: it could freeze or crash when somehting goes wrong. but in general its working
<freeroute> peter100: that is largely dependent on a number of things, but generally 'never crashes' is an impossible word, especially in computing.
<freeroute> *term
<k1l_> peter100: and just a hint: you should not be using the desktop as root user. you should be logged in as a regular user
<peter100> freeroute mine 12.04 had a very few crashes in last 2 years
<peter100> almost nil
<freeroute> that's good, but still not never
<peter100>  k1l i am not root
<k1l_> peter100: did you start pidgin with sudo?
<gigio> ciao
<peter100> may be because i update it regularly  freeroute?
<peter100>  k1l no
<ikonia> peter100: you seem to be root now
<peter100> its my name "root"
<freeroute> peter100: largely because of this: !lts
<freeroute> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> peter100: it's using your username as "root"
<peter100> may be
<peter100> LTS releases are best
<peter100> yes
<ikonia> peter100: maybe ??? you just said you did not launch it as root
<ikonia> peter100: but your running it as root
<peter100> ikonia that "may be" was answer to freeroutes questions
<ikonia> I see
<peter100> am i really running root  ikonia
<ikonia> peter100: I know, I don't know why you lied
<peter100> i didn;t
<gumble> hey I installed ubuntu on my lenovo g505s, but grub fails as startup and displays the grub command line. only thing I can do is enter the boot menu from my laptop with the shortkey and select windows bootloader there
<isomorphismes> cfhowlett: The answer is surely not "If you want to use anything from github, you need a different OS". Most linux advice online assumes ubuntu.
<ikonia> peter100: you whre asked if you where running as root you said "no" - you where asked why your username was "root" you said it's not it's your name
<ikonia> peter100: now you are saying "I am running as root"
<ikonia> that = lies
<peter100> gumble does ur laptops uses UEFI? OR simple BIOS?
<peter100> ikonia root is my name
<peter100> and may be its using my name
<gumble> peter100: I have legacy support enabled. I think it tries uefi first, then legacy. I think I installed ubuntu in "bios mode", because in uefi I could not select to startup from usb somehow..
<ikonia> peter100: yes, but you are also using the usrname "root"
<peter100> and i asked if i am running as root, i din;t said i am running as root ikonia
<ikonia> peter100: that is the root account
<ikonia> peter100: 1:56 < peter100> am i really running root  ikonia
<isomorphismes> Thanks for the time everyone ikonia k1l_ svetlana tos-1 EriC^^
<peter100> ikonia and what if someone uses root23 name, is it  still a root account?
<ikonia> peter100: no
<ikonia> peter100: but then their username would be root23 - not root
<ikonia> yours is root
<peter100> ikonia that i asked ,
<peter100> how can you say i am running as root, what makes you so sure about that? just asking
<peter100> just because its showing the name "root" ?
<peter100> nevermind
<ikonia> peter100: because I can see your username
<ikonia> not your "name"
<ikonia> your username
<peter100> nevermind buddy
<peter100> anyways how can i install xbmc in ubuntu?
<peter100> sudo apt-get install xbmc?
<ikonia> search for the package
<ikonia> then enable that repo
<ikonia> then install the packag ename
<peter100> i see ikonia
<peter100> is there a way to permanently download the xbmc.deb files for future use
<peter100> not just install, download them permanently
<k1l_> peter100: do you know about the ubuntu package system at all?
<k1l_> !info xbmc | peter100
<ubottu> peter100: xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:13.1~rc1+dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 16048 kB, installed size 46085 kB
<peter100> not much, i only know one command "sudo apt-get install appname"
<peter100> thanks ubottu
<ikonia> peter100: I suggest you read the link I gave you earlier before moving forward
<JethroTux> exit
<peter100> will do ikonia
<isomorphismes> I found some advice on ubuntuforums that says to add a line to .xsession for gnome-keyring-daemon (relating to pkcs-11). Should I do it?
<ikonia> up to you
<isomorphismes> I don't have a ~/.xsession file
<ikonia> then create one
<isomorphismes> ok thanks ikonia
<isomorphismes> Does .xsession get destroyed and recreated at startup? I.e. should I write somewhere to always write this line to ~/.xsession at startup?
<ikonia> no
<isomorphismes> thanks ikonia
<peter100> catch you all later, bye ikonia nice talking to you buddy
<White_Cat> sigh
<bePolite> which file contains information about all the last reboots
<ikonia> what sort of infomation ?
<raub> bePolite: what kind of info?
<bePolite> the time
<raub> AFAIK dmesg info is in, well, the dmesg logs
<ikonia> it's in wtmp - but thats not readable, so type "last"
<bePolite> raub: the type of info you get by typing " last reboot"
<bePolite> I want to read that file manually
<ikonia> you cant
<bePolite> hmm
<bePolite> how does the "last" command get the data the
<bePolite> ?
<ikonia> it can read the file format
<bePolite> ahh
<no_gravity> Hello! When I mount my other computer via "sshfs -o allow_other 1.2.3.4:/ /mnt/other/" and browse to that folder with nautilus and double click an image, the mous pointer just keeps spinning forever. any idea why? When I drag and drop it to my local machine, it opens just fine.
<raub> ikonia: on a side note, you can see the dmesg stuff with the timestamps converted to something sane. Can't remember how to do it right now though
<ikonia> raub: I'm not asking how to do it - I'm quite happy with managing my system
<bePolite> ikonia: how is the file system called
<ikonia> bePolite: how is the file system called ? what
<raub> ikonia: I did not imply that
<bePolite> Or which type of files store this dtata
<ikonia> bePolite: it's a text file
<bePolite> Then I can read all text files?
<bePolite> Ahh sorry the file format
<ikonia> the data is not a human readable format
<bePolite> ikonia: Do you know the path to this file?
<bePolite> Is it binary? cuz if its a text file, I would like to take a look
<ikonia> it's in /var/log
<ikonia> and it's not human readable
<w0jtas1> hello, my ubuntu has been hacked and i needed to remove "ps" app, how can i restore it? where should i take it from ?
<ikonia> bePolite: I have no idea why you are trying to do this as it only displays an obsfucated version of the last command data
<ikonia> w0jtas1: re-install whole OS
<cfhowlett> w0jtas1, ps?  photoshop?
<w0jtas1> ps as a list processes
<ikonia> w0jtas1: re-install the whole OS
<w0jtas1> ikonia: i can't afford it as it's live server
<w0jtas1> i can do over weekend but need stable system now
<ikonia> w0jtas1: you can afford to then
<ikonia> as it is live and comrpomised
<raub> w0jtas1: ikonia's point is that if one file is compromised more are
<ikonia> shut it down straight away
<cfhowlett> w0jtas1, so you say you can afford to run a HACKED system???
<raub> and spreading and attacking other crap
<w0jtas1> i cut everything that was infected
<ikonia> shut it down straight away
<raub> w0jtas1: you sure?
<w0jtas1> no more infected apps / network traffic
<ikonia> he can't be sure
<ikonia> his binaries are compromised
<ikonia> so testing for failure with compromised binaries = no idea
<w0jtas1> i don't have more compromised binaries
<ikonia> you don't know that
<w0jtas1> compared them to state before infection
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia> w0jtas1: unacceptable
<w0jtas1> i have original md5
<w0jtas1> i know what caused infection
<w0jtas1> and how
<ikonia> w0jtas1: if you are strong enough to be %100 certin your machine is not compromised - you should be able to install a single package
<raub> w0jtas1: if that is the case, reinstall the ps package
<w0jtas1> only i don't know is where to get original ps/netstat/lsof
<ikonia> w0jtas1: the package manifest are totally available
<ikonia> and the apt/dpkg syntax is too
<ikonia> if you are good enough to be %100 sure you are no longer compromised (which I don't think you are) you should be able to get a package and install it
<bePolite> ikonia: I found the file here /var/log/wtmp
<bePolite> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utmp#utmp.2C_wtmp_and_btmp
<ikonia> bePolite: I told you thats where it is
<ikonia> not sure why you "found" it when I told you where it was
<bePolite> ahh I didn't see that message :D
<bePolite> lol
<ikonia> no problem
<raub> w0jtas1: once you find which pacakge(s) you need, just tell apt-get to force reinstall
<bePolite> whch application are used to create log files
<bePolite> like the file /var/log/debug
<ikonia> depends, it can be things like the syslog or the kernel logger it'self
<raub> bePolite: depends on program. Some do it on their own. Others use syslog
<ikonia> o the process it's self
<raub> and ikonia types way faster than me
<bePolite> Hahahha
<bePolite> Thanks for the answers
<bePolite> How does linux ensure that the log files dont' get too larage anyways
<bePolite> Does syslog use logrotate
<bekks> bePolite: Yes.
<bekks> bePolite: using logrotate, you can rotate all the logs you want.
<isomorphismes> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/startx.1.html  <-- Someone told me here there is no startx in ubuntu. But it looks like there is.
<ikonia> isomorphismes: they didn't tell you that
<ikonia> isomorphismes: they told you not ot use it
<ikonia> not that it didn't exist
<ikonia> why are you STILL looking at startx
<ikonia> rather than just using the ubuntu desktop system properly as advised earlier
<isomorphismes> ikonia: I'm looking up the various things I learned here today. Like FHS, gksudo vs sudo, lightdm
<freeroute> ikonia: interesting, I'm about to install i3wm and no login manager. I wanted to login at boot on a VT and then do startx (which would then launch i3 because it's specified in ~/.xinitrc). If this is not the recommended method, then what is?
<ikonia> freeroute: that is a different situation
<freeroute> ah ok, even for a DE like LXDE?
<isomorphismes> ikonia: Right. My bad memory.
<ikonia> freeroute: what does the DE have to do with anything ?
<isomorphismes> ikonia: I want to understand how .Xauthority got chown-ed.
<freeroute> ikonia: can I start the DE with startx as well?
<ikonia> isomorphismes: because you launched things as root earlier
<ikonia> isomorphismes: this was explained
<ikonia> freeroute: the DE is not started with startx - X11 is
<k1l_> isomorphismes: there is startx, but ubuntu is not setup to be used with startx. its due to the way its uses sudo. the root account is disabled with no password given to that account.
<k1l_> isomorphismes: that is different from nearly all other distros and its due to beeing a mainstream distro.
<bePolite> Can I tell systlog to write the logs of the different users in my system in different files?
<k1l_> freeroute: isomorphismes you need "root-permissions" to start the xserver. but on ubuntu you just start lightdm with root permissions (using sudo) so it handles all for you. on other distros you use starx with sudo but not on ubuntu.
 * k1l_ cant count how often he explained that already today
<ikonia> bePolite: different users ?
<ikonia> bePolite: syslog logs system logs
<ikonia> not user logs
<freeroute> sorry if I missed that k1l_
<bePolite> ikonia: Wow thanks So what is responsible for  userlogs?
<isomorphismes> thanks for that explanation k1l_
<ikonia> bePolite: the users applications
<k1l_> everytime starty is mentioned in this channel and its told not to use that on ubuntu, nearly all "linux experts" jump in and tell that on other distros or bad howtos its adviced to use startx. but not for ubuntu, we have a clever lightdm
<k1l_> and since we are in #ubuntu other distros doesnt care really. the ubuntu way does in here :)
<isomorphismes> do I have this right?: kernel < ... grub < ... < dm < X < de < wm
<bePolite> Wow linux is complicated
<isomorphismes> bePolite: Windows and Mac are as well, you just don't see it.
<geek> hello
<k1l_> isomorphismes: yes, but grub is not a layer inbetween but more of a layer started before
<Guest73626> 有人吗
<k1l_> !cn | Guest73626
<ubottu> Guest73626: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<k1l_> bePolite: linux is not more complicated. it just offers you more options. if you just want to run it and dont change any setting like on windows you can do that too.
<hadifarnoud> where can I find openvpn utw profile? nothing in /etc/ufw/applications.d/
<isomorphismes> k1l_:k1	ok right. yeah that didn't make sense conceptually
 * Rust3dCor3 is away: brb
<pflanze> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my buddy's laptop and am stuck.
<k1l_> !away > Rust3dCor3
<ubottu> Rust3dCor3, please see my private message
<pflanze> Chose the live system (no immediate installer); now when calling the "Install Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS" app from the menu,
<pflanze> it complains with errors. So I guessed, I should may be run it as root? Stopped it, but,
<pflanze> now what's the name of that app from the command line?
<ikonia> you don't run it from the command line
<ikonia> you click on the desktop button
<pflanze> "apropos install" doesn't show it. How hard can it be?
<pflanze> There's no desktop button
<ikonia> its not hard
<ikonia> pflanze: how did you launch it then ?
<k1l_> pflanze: what ubuntu system did you boot there exactly?
<ikonia> !install | pflanze
<ubottu> pflanze: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pflanze> ikonia, from the search in the start app
<pflanze> This is the installer that is currently served when visiting ubuntu.com.
<pflanze> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ikonia> pflanze: when you boot it what do you see ?
<pflanze> A menu with "Default" and other entries.
<k1l_> there should be an icon on the desktop labeled "install ubuntu" or similar. that should work with clicking on it.
<ikonia> what are the other entries
<pflanze> Then when choosing "Default" it complains about "invalid kernel"
<TheNumb> pflanze: don't use unetbootin.
<TheNumb> just don't
<ikonia> who said he's using unetbootin ?
<pflanze> Huh, what else then from Debian?
<TheNumb> It breaks the syslinux menu.
<k1l_> pflanze: "dd"
<TheNumb> ikonia: I know those symptoms ;-)
<pflanze> So I chose the entry "Ubuntu live system" or something
<ikonia> pflanze: are you actually booting the CD ?
<k1l_> pflanze: dd the ubuntu iso plain on the /dev/sdb drive
<pflanze> ikonia, flash drive
<ikonia> pflanze: or are you using a USB stick
<ikonia> ok, there we go
<TheNumb> pflanze: just dd the image and you're golden.
<TheNumb> or even cp ubuntu.iso /dev/sdX and then sync
<TheNumb> Should also work.
<pflanze> Hum, ok next time, but how does this matter now that it managed to boot?
<TheNumb> pflanze: probably not.
<ikonia> pflanze: it can't boot if it's an invalid kernel
<pflanze> It did boot when I selected thagt "Ubuntu live sys" entry
<isomorphismes> k1l_: I'll make you a ! if there are instructions somewhere. Appreciate it.
<bePolite> Is there a command on how to obtain online help for a specific linux command like "cp"
<pflanze> that's where I am at
<bePolite> Or the only route is google?
<pflanze> now all I need is to actually get the darn installer application running
<freeroute> bePolite: you can do "man cp"
<k1l_> bePolite: "man cp"
<isomorphismes> bePolite: I run man cp. Do you mean it has to be on the internet?
<ikonia>  bePolite man $command
<ikonia> bePolite: eg: man cp
<TheNumb> apropos cp
<pflanze> What's its name on the command line?
<ikonia> pflanze: there should be an icon on the desktop
<TheNumb> pflanze: ubiquity
<freeroute> I don't want to install recommended packages, but I don't really know how to permanently set this in the system-wide configurations, I've searched and came up with this, but there appear a lot of contradicting/different solutions - http://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-not-to-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<ikonia> pflanze: if there is not an icon on the desktop there is a problem
<bePolite> yes isomorphismes
<bePolite> I want something online
<ikonia> pflanze: do not try to "beat" that problem
<bePolite> I don't like the man pages
<ikonia> fix it
<bePolite> the display is poor to me
<isomorphismes> bePolite: related good commands to know are apropos copy and apt-cache search copying
<TheNumb> bePolite: http://linux.die.net/man/1/cp
<bePolite> Nice TheNumb
<pflanze> Ok let me try cp (hu).
<TheNumb> pflanze: remember to run sync afterwards
<pflanze> TheNumb, thanks for the heads-up
<pippo_sandri> ciao
<deitarion> Does anyone know if xboxdrv's --evdev mode produces a virtual /dev/input/eventX device? I've got a game (Strike Suit Zero) which ignores /dev/input/jsX and a joystick (Saitek Cyborg 3D USB Gold) and I really don't feel like writing a uinput proxy from scratch just because idiot kernel purists think there should be one API *and* calibration is unnecessary.
<deitarion> I'd just try it, but I'm not well-rested (and, thus, not well motivated) and having trouble finding clear, simple instructions for getting --evdev set up in a "sorta works" way so I can `ls -l /dev/input/` to check.
<KlausedSource> I don't get vpnc to work in gnome-shell. I have vpnc and the networkmanager plugin for vpnc installed. Everytime I try to connect it immediatly shuts the connection down (I'll get a Message "Connection failed. Activation of network connection failed"). My Ubuntu notebook with the exactly same configuration can establish the connection without a problem from the same network
<KlausedSource> https://bpaste.net/show/a3e260e95e16
<rpp601> KlausedSource: do you have the same version of ubuntu on both machines?
<bePolite> Please how can I activate automatic screenlock from the terminal
<rpp601> bePolite: what window manager are you using?
<bePolite> gnome
<bePolite> is that what you were asking for?
<rayd> Hi. I've got a quick question about my Linux Mint17, gnome desktop. Is this an appropriate place for it?
<rpp601> bePolite: read this, it might contain the settings you're looking for. you can edit this through command line.
<rpp601> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17157/how-do-i-stop-the-screen-from-being-locked-on-suspend
<KlausedSource> rpp601, this workstation is 14.10 the laptop is 14.04 lts
<bePolite> NO
<bePolite> I want to actualy set the suspension time
<bePolite> So that after 2 minutes, my screen should get locked if I am idle
<rpp601> KlausedSource: have you compared the conf files?
<rpp601> bePolite: sorry :-/ you'll have to wait till some experts are awake, ask your question again sometime soon.
<KlausedSource> rayd, nope you should visit #linuxmint
<bePolite> oaky
<w0rp> Hello. A friend of mine seems to have broken his gnome-keyring ssh-agent thing.
<KlausedSource> rayd, also mint doesn't support gnome afaik
<rayd> Thanks KlausedSource.
<w0rp> Does anyone have a set of troubleshooting steps for getting the standard keyring prompt for ssh to show again?
<rpp601> w0rp: i believe you just delete the stored keyrings... not positive
<KlausedSource> rayd, on the irc server GIMPNet is also official Gnome channel #gnome (gnome general) and #gnome-shell (gnome 3.x)
<w0rp> It's asking for the ssh passphrase each time, so I think it's jut not using gnome-keyring as the SSH agent. (I'm assuming it's gnome-keyring with Unity uses by default.)
<KlausedSource> rpp601, i honestly don't know where to look. It always just worked.
<KlausedSource> except this new install
<rpp601> does anyone know how to get my system to alert me in *any* way when a process stops running?
<rpp601> KlausedSource: yeah, there should be a conf file somewhere for it. i'd compare it, or make .bak's of it and copy it over from the working one assuming it won't break anything else.
<rpp601> KlausedSource: all my advice comes with a disclaimer lol, i have a vague idea of what i'm doing... sometimes.
<KlausedSource> rpp601, i will crawl through a lot of documentation first i guess :)
<rpp601> KlausedSource: trust me, i hate that part too
<pflanze> TheNumb, ikonia, amazingly cp'ing the image instead of netbootin made it work. Thanks!
<TheNumb> yw
<TheNumb> have fun :)
<TheNumb> pflanze: you can also use dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<pflanze> Still, feels so fragile. But oh well, what software isn't nowadays.
<pflanze> I know. I actually used cat
<pflanze> And no, you don't need to sync afterwards btw, nowadays, afaik, since when the last filehandle to a device is closed, the kernel calls sync automatically, so cat blocks until everything is written.
<artisanIndia> ever since I installed sendmail on my ubuntu server I am getting email with subject /usr/local/vesta/bin/v-update-sys-rrd
<pflanze> (I did run sync afterwards but it returned immediately. And I remember the change was made I think for Kernel 2.4.)
<imbezol> just run eject /dev/sdX
<artisanIndia> I dont have any folder /etc/local/vesta
<XenophonF> hey all - any ubuntu/mac users?
<XenophonF> i'm trying to get 14.10 installed on my macbookpro5,1
<XenophonF> the installer boots just fine, does its thing, no problems
<pflanze> TheNumb, in case you didn't see, ^ cp cat dd, all amounts to the same.
<TheNumb> pflanze: well, I have to use sync when copying images to my sdcards ;-)
<daftykins> in EFI or legacy, XenophonF ? please write your message on one line
<TheNumb> pflanze: I know.
<TheNumb> :P
<XenophonF> daftykins: i've been booting the CD using the EFI option
<pflanze> You shouldn't need to, if it's the last filehandle (nothing else has it open). Are you sure you need to?
<daftykins> XenophonF: you've seen the community mac pages, i take it?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<XenophonF> yeah sure have
<XenophonF> anyway, when Ubuntu boots post-install, the computer freezes (e.g., caps lock led doesn't toggle), and all i see are two small blue-ish bars in the upper right quadrant of the screen
<pflanze> TheNumb, if it requires an explicit sync, perhaps it's a bug to be fixed.
<TheNumb> it may be
<TheNumb> I don't care tbh.
<XenophonF> i've tried both 14.10 and 12.04.5 - same result
<pflanze> (Again, assuming you're running something newer than kernel 2.2.x)
<daftykins> !nomodeset | XenophonF try this
<ubottu> XenophonF try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<XenophonF> thanks daftykins, let me give that a whirl
<pflanze> TheNumb, well I'm saying this because things are already way too complicated, and then if people believe that missing the sync is reason for failure, they might be led to retry with sync and spend more time for nothing.
<TheNumb> pflanze: true
<XenophonF> daftykins: all i see is "Booting a command list" - i'm going to remove "quiet" from the kernel command line, too
<daftykins> XenophonF: yep quiet splash can come off
<XenophonF> nothing - blank screen
<XenophonF> this is 12.04.5 - let me re-install 14.10
<ioria> XenophonF, ... but have you set nomodest ? it'not enough remove  splash
<XenophonF> yeah, i removed "quiet splash" and added "nomodeset"
<XenophonF> i'm just getting "Booting a command list" now, the two blue bars aren't appearing
<daftykins> blue bars? not sure what you mean by that. why not 14.04.2? :) LTS releases are nice
<XenophonF> sure i'll try 14.04.2
<XenophonF> give me a sec to download it
<ioria> XenophonF, ... put nomodeset between quiet  and splash
<rsmarshall> hey all
<XenophonF> ioria: ok
<rsmarshall> i have a user that for some reason i can't ftp in as even when the password is reset, other users work fine
<imbezol> XenophonF: what's the process you're using to change your flags?
<imbezol> are you sure they're getting put in properly?
<XenophonF> imbezol: i'm editing them using grub, then pressing f10 to boot
<XenophonF> the control keys don't work
<ioria> XenophonF,  should be  "shift"  ...
<daftykins> ioria: that's pointless when you remove both.
<daftykins> ctrl is command on macs though o0
<daftykins> not sure if that works at GRUB
<rsmarshall> how do i remove a mounted folder?
<rsmarshall> i mounted a folder in another place, now need to remove it
<XenophonF> daftykins: none of the keyboard modifiers work, it's very strange
<XenophonF> i need to scrounge up a usb keyboard, see if that works
<Jesper--> rsmarshall, umount
<rsmarshall> thanks jesper
<XenophonF> i'm torrenting the  14.04.2 server iso now
<XenophonF> be back once it's done/burned/installed
<Naveeeeee> Hello guys!
<ubuntu604> hi
<daftykins> XenophonF: are you not able to use flash drives?
<daftykins> XenophonF: why server? that's a bit of a recipe for surprises ;)
<XenophonF> daftykins: i don't need the gui, just want a barebones linux server
<Naveeeeee> Hello FEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<XenophonF> ultimately i want to play around with openstack
<TopGear> Hi folks. Am I right in thinking there are no Lubuntu/Xubuntu 12.04.5 torrent files? I can only find 12.04 from Lubuntu and 12.04.4 from Xubuntu...
<imbezol> XenophonF: do you have more than one video output port?
<fedo> hey...
<XenophonF> imbezol: no
<XenophonF> if i'm better off with desktop, i'll download that
<XenophonF> i have a displayport adapter for this mac around here somewhere...
<XenophonF> i figured a text-mode only install should be a piece of cake :(
<ikonia> it is a doddle
<ikonia> what is the problem ?
<XenophonF> i tried centos 7 and ran into the same problem, where it would boot but show these two small blue bars in the upper right of the screen
<ikonia> what is hte problem you are facing with ubuntu
<daftykins> i didn't look up your model mac to see what hardware it is, for what potential issues there could be
<ikonia> not really interested in the centos problem
<XenophonF> ikonia: when i boot ubuntu post-install, it shows two small blue bars in the upper right quadrant of the screen
<XenophonF> hold on, i'll take a picture
<muad_> anyone knows if there is a way too install kodibuntu from terminal
<imbezol> XenophonF: what are you using for a monitor?
<ikonia> muad_: thats not ubuntu, so it's not supported here
<XenophonF> imbezol: the laptop's built-in screen
<XenophonF> let me find the displayport adapter and a monitor
<XenophonF> i'll plug those in, see if it makes any difference
<chulis> can anybody run virtualbox on ubuntu 14.1?
<k1l_> chulis: yes you can
<daftykins> *14.10 - of course they can.
<chulis> my always fall down
<k1l_> chulis: fall down?
<daftykins> what a fine description
<chulis> it stars ok but some seconds after crahs
<ikonia> what crashes
<ikonia> the guest ? the host ? the virtual box app ?
<ikonia> how does it crash ?
<chulis> when i start to run win7 on vitualbox it aborts
<ikonia> what does ?
<ikonia> please answer the questions clearly
<chulis> canot install win7
<ikonia> what aborts
<ikonia> the guest, the host, the app ?
<ikonia> how does it abort, what does it error ?
<XenophonF> so when i install ubuntu on a mac, should i boot the cd via EFI?
<chulis> when i try to intall windows7 few seconds after abort
<XenophonF> all the mac wiki pages seem to indicate that EFI boot is preferred
<ikonia> XenophonF: the boot shouldn't matter if it boots
<XenophonF> ikonia: that's what i figured
<chulis> virtualbox continues ok but canot instal any os
<daftykins> it actually does make a big deal on macs, so i disagree
<ikonia> chulis: can't help you - you seem unable/unwilling to describe the problem clearly
<k1l_> chulis: give it more ram and cpu in the settings. you maybe want to ask in #vbox for some settings on windows7 guests
<daftykins> sometimes only legacy works properly.
<ikonia> daftykins: not for the CD - the actual post install boot does matter
<subvhome> I just installed a minimal cd of ubuntu. When I log in I get: failed to start unit user@1000.service: unknown unit:
<ikonia> not sure how it would impact if it was a boot USB
<chulis> on ubuntu 14.4 was all right
<ikonia> never used that
<ikonia> or rarely
<daftykins> no i'm talking about post install too
<ikonia> daftykins: full agreement
<chulis> 14.04 sorry
<ikonia> he seemed to be talking about the install media (CD)
<daftykins> well you have to boot legacy and install legacy with some models, as far as i understand it
<k1l_> subvhome: some systemd issue, should not be a problem
<subvhome> k1l_: ok thank.
<ikonia> subvhome: you're missing packages (and therefore users) it expects
<ikonia> subvhome: if you're doing a "minimal" install you need to understand it
<XenophonF> let me wipe and reload everything on this mac
<XenophonF> start totally from scratch - fresh Mac OS X install, fresh rEFIt install, fresh Ubuntu Desktop 14.10 install
<XenophonF> i'll do legacy boots this time around
<subvhome> ikonia: thanks. Yes I just need to be able to get a console and run 1 program.
<ikonia> isn't rEFIt dead now ?
<ikonia> replaced with something else
<cfhowlett> reFIND
<ikonia> thank you
<chulis> i put lot of cpu ram hd etc but canno install any so virtualbox
<XenophonF> yeah, that one, rEFInd
<chulis> i have ubuntu 14.1
<k1l_> please ask in #vbox
<daftykins> you shouldn't need any of that rEFIt junk these days
<chulis> nobody in vbox
<ikonia> pretty sure the mac EFI implementation won't allow you to boot it directly withou tit
<ikonia> chulis: loads in #vbox
<chulis> sorry
<chulis> ok
<XenophonF> ikonia: i can boot ubuntu without refind, like if i wipe the disk entirely and just install ubuntu, but it's super ugly - like, the boot selection screen (hold Alt while powering on) doesn't show the ubuntu install
<daftykins> i think it depends on the model, i wrote the wiki guide for an old one that installed just fine the other day
<ikonia> daftykins: ah, so the older efi implmentation may work
<daftykins> XenophonF: what happens if you wipe the disk, clean install OS X, resize the volume to give more space at the end for Ubuntu... then boot the Ubuntu media and install into the empty space? holding alt at boot for me listed the other OS fine
<daftykins> but this could be the vast difference in model age
<XenophonF> daftykins: i don't remember if that works
<XenophonF> this is a mid-2008 mbp
<daftykins> one i did is the only up to date early model macbook with a 'trusty' guide, 3,1 i think
<cfhowlett> !mac | XenophonF reading the literature when messing with a Mac is HIGHLY recommended.
<ubottu> XenophonF reading the literature when messing with a Mac is HIGHLY recommended.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<XenophonF> cfhowlett: i know i'm some random on irc, but i rtfmed and google searched and the rest before i came here
<cfhowlett> XenophonF, fair enough.
<artisanIndia> I am getting emails from my server for incorrect login attempts I want to disable but dont know where the script is
<camoes> hello
<camoes> im a nowie  trying this shit for the first time
<camoes> what is this chat about?
<artisanIndia> what camoes ?
<cfhowlett> camoes, stop the profanity now
<daftykins> camoes: support here only, do not use rude language.
<nbusrone> hi anyone know how Do I sharpen the fonts on ubuntu 14.04 ? I install ubuntu tweak but there's no setting like before ? like best sharpen ? http://i.stack.imgur.com/x6GXN.png
<camoes> i'm deeply sry i thought this was more a casual conversation
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, I suspect you are using a non-native screen resolution.
<daftykins> no, you can find general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<camoes> could you please explain to me  more about this chat please?
<XenophonF> cfhowlett: i'm almost at the point where i'm rtfs, which is how i fixed similar graphical boot weirdness under hyper-v
<cfhowlett> camoes, technical support for Ubuntu linux
<daftykins> camoes: there's not much to say, this channel is for Ubuntu support questions. simple as that.
<k1l_> !guidelines | camoes
<ubottu> camoes: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : I mean there's no option for sharpening .Using default 1920x1080
<cfhowlett> XenophonF, I'm on a DELL and have only ever done a hackintosh.  Can't really help you much
<cfhowlett> nbusrone, try some different resolutions.
<LMNOP_> cfhowlett, plz no talking about ´´hackintosh´´
<ikonia> he's not
<ikonia> he mentioned that he'd done it and thats why he CAN'T help
<LMNOP_> i know just warning
<ikonia> there is no need for a warning
<LMNOP_> well i did
<PCWorker> Hello everyone....
<LMNOP_> PCWorker, hi
<flughafen> i'm installing ubuntu server now in kvm, but it only see's the qcow2 file as a 196kb drive?
<PCWorker> I have a Compaq Desktop with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on it. I want to know if I can pull the hard drive out and put it into another Desktop and it will boot right up or will I have to re-install the OS???
<ikonia> flughafen: sounds like you've defined the file wrong then
<ikonia> flughafen: of you've set it to dynamic, rather than allocate in full
<OpenTokix> flughafen: its because the qcow2-file is a sparseimage - Is the install done, or did you just start?
<flughafen> qemu-img create -f qcow2 ubuntu.qcow2 50G
<flughafen> this works with other operating systems, it's pretty standard
<cfhowlett> PCWorker, if the two systems are IDENTICAL, you should be able to drag and drop.  Otherwise, plan to reinstall.
<flughafen> ah, nevermind, i'm stupid.  the virt-installer picked raw format by default.
<flughafen> sorry guys
<imbezol> cfhowlett: that's not even close to true
<cfhowlett> imbezol, please inform PCWorker
<imbezol> if they both use the same boot method it'll probably just work
<EriC^^> PCWorker: if it doesnt boot you might need to rebuild the initrd from chroot
<k1l_> PCWorker: could work.
<PCWorker> I was hoping that I could just update the drivers.
<EriC^^> using a live usb
<k1l_> PCWorker: go and try that.
<imbezol> PCWorker: you may need to update graphics drivers if you have one that's ati and one that's nvidia or something
<imbezol> even then it'll probably work, just not with 3d support etc
<nbusrone> cfhowlett : guess I didn't install ubuntu tweak , installed now working but still the fonts isn't sharp .Will try other setting thanks :)
<valerioack> ciao
<PCWorker> The other desktop is an HP/Compaq too, but the graphics card is 512mg ATI. So will have to update those first. What I'm most worried about is, If it does boot up "stable", then will it still say it is a compaq presario OR will it configure the new motherboard automatically?
<daftykins> PCWorker: just try it.
<daftykins> it won't hurt!
<PCWorker> daftykins: If it don't work, I will let yall know what happened. If it does work, I will let yall know how much faster and better a computing experience I am having. Oh, and I also started reading and practicing making my own Linux Box.
<daftykins> err, ok?
<cfhowlett> PCWorker, looking forward to it.  Y'all come on now, y'hear?
<PCWorker> cfhowlett: are you texan?
<cfhowlett> PCWorker, no, I just enjoy the beer and bbq.
<PCWorker> cfhowlett: LOL
<PCWorker> See yall afterwhile. And thanks for the info.
<aryklein> I am deploying an openstack cloud (one controller/network node with 4 compute nodes) in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. It's a critical/production environment and I am not an Openstack guru. Rather I'm very new in Openstack. So I need a long term support Openstack version. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive and my needs, is it correct to choose Icehouse instead of Juno?
<Walex2> aryklein: #Ubuntu-server perhaps
<aryklein> Walex2: thanks
<daftykins> i bet there's an openstack channel.
<ikonia> there is and it's excellent
<aryklein> daftykins: yeap I've asked there... but I'm concerned in the Ubuntu support
<daftykins> k
<ikonia> what way concerned with ubuntu support ?
<aryklein> I understand they keep support only for the last two Openstack release. And according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive, ubuntu support Icehouse for 5yrs
<ikonia> it is supported for the duration of the LTS release as that diagram shows
<aryklein> I need to know what kind of support Ubuntu gives to Openstack
<ikonia> what do you mean, "what kind of support"
<ikonia> they maintain the packages
<aryklein> ikonia: the compatibility with new libraries?
<ikonia> new libraries ?
<ikonia> what new libraries
<ikonia> the LTS platform does not change for the duration of the cycle
<ikonia> the openstack software is maintained against that plaform for the duration of the LTS release.
<aryklein> ikonia: yeap I meant that
<phre4k> anyone with samba 4 experience?
<aryklein> ikonia: So... If I decided to use Juno and Ubuntu finishes the Juno support, maybe with the next Ubuntu 14.04 upgrades my system could collapse?
<aryklein> ikonia: I mean... If decided to use Juno in a 14.04LTS what happen when Ubuntu stop maintaining Juno and I keep upgrading my 14.04? new updates could broke my openstack?
<anuro> Hello, how can I get GParted to format exfat?
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I'm having an issue. My Firefox launches much faster than Chrome. Chrome takes like 10 seconds to launch. However I really would like to use Chrome instead of Firefox. Please help me out.
<Whitor> Hi All. It doesn't seem like I can create multiple network profiles for my Wireless adapter like I can for my wired adapter. Is there a way around this?   I'd like to have a DHCP profile and a couple static ip profiles for testing... Any ideas?
<Whitor> 14.04lts btw
<phre4k> O_OniGiri: firefox is the better browser, however you could try moving your chrome profile and starting "fresh". If that's faster, your profile is the culprit
<k1l_> O_OniGiri: maybe your plugins are slowing down
<O_OniGiri> phre4k: haha ok. I will try to switch to firefox I guess. I just liked it that Chrome syncs well with my Android phone...
<phre4k> O_OniGiri: use Firefox Sync
<k1l_> O_OniGiri: see if a new profile starts faster
<BluesKaj> O_OniGiri, do you have a gmail account , if so that could explain the loading of various google "stuff" with the browser therby slowing down the launch
<ikonia> aryklein: if you use packages from the ubuntu LTS repo - they will be maintained for the duration of the LTS release
<ikonia> aryklein: if you use packaages outside the LTS release, that is not ubuntu's issue to maintain compatibility
<O_OniGiri> phre4k: yeah, I will have a look at Firefox sync
<Whitor> Only the WiFi SSID's appear in the network dropdown list.  Not the connections as created in Network Connection (edit connections at bottom)
<daftykins> well you can't make your own wireless networks without using ad-hoc wifi, probably?
<guest1435623> hi guys, libreoffice doesn't use the system-wide font, which is terminus. any idea how to fix this?
<Notwang> hi
<Notwang> I keep hiting this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifenslave/+bug/1269921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269921 in ifenslave (Ubuntu) "networking services restart hangs due to missing /etc/network/run/ifenslave.* files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Notwang> is there a sensible workaround for that?
<Notwang> I don't believe that people don't use lacp on ubuntu server
<daftykins> you can't restart networking services reliability, i doubt it has to do with a single file
<daftykins> only a proper reboot or ifup + down does it, if you're editing the interfaces file
<Notwang> so if I reboot lacp is going to work properly?
<daftykins> dunno
<Notwang> -__-
<Open_Source_newb> Dear All
<Open_Source_newb> i have quick question
<Open_Source_newb> i installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 server version
<Open_Source_newb> and trying to install Cloudera hafoop
<Open_Source_newb> *hadoop
<Open_Source_newb> while installation i created a useraccount for logging om
<Open_Source_newb> but now i am unable to login with root and password
<Open_Source_newb> but with the useraccount i created
<Open_Source_newb> requesting assistance on the same
<Open_Source_newb> any help would be greatly appreacited
<Open_Source_newb> *appreciated
<daftykins> yes because root is not an account you have a password for, on ubuntu
<daftykins> also please type in one message in future
<Open_Source_newb> sure
<Open_Source_newb> so creating a root password should fix it
<daftykins> you shouldn't do that
<daftykins> that's going against how ubuntu is meant to be used :)
<Open_Source_newb> oh okie
<Open_Source_newb> because i am trying to install a software and it requires root credentials to authenticate and install
<Open_Source_newb> not sure how to proceed
<themizzi> sudo apt-get install <package>
<themizzi> sudo gives you root access for a single command
<daftykins> i would think it's already installed if you got that far
<Open_Source_newb> 3rd party application
<themizzi> the password it asks for is your user account password
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with that though.
<daftykins> themizzi: not quite right i'm afraid.
<Open_Source_newb> cloudera hadoop
<Open_Source_newb> is what i am trying to install
<ubuthetechguru> i'm allowing someone else ssh access into my server for various reasons, is there some increased logging level so that I can see everytime he uses sudo OR is that the default?
<kominato> hi
<ubuthetechguru> herro
<daftykins> they would not be allowed to use sudo unless you added them to the admin group
<mablae> Hey,
<mablae> On fresh Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS installation how to get wlan connection and store credentials?
<SchrodingersScat> ubuthetechguru: /var/log/auth.log seems to log?
<daftykins> server and wifi? ugh
<summer_> How to reset all network settings?
<kominato> Bought a new generation intel nuc NUC5i5ryk and can't install 14.04 or 14.10 on it. installation menu has only windows bars no text etc ... has anyone faced this problem ?
<themizzi> daftykins: which part of that isn't right under the assumption the packages are available via apt?
<daftykins> themizzi: the part where it's a service installed already and the word 'install' was being used erroneously
<daftykins> you came in late so i don't blame you.
<daftykins> kominato: install the latest EFI update, helps loads.
<themizzi> ah
<pokemonmaster> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pokemonmaster> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> !pm | kominato
<ubottu> kominato: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Budd> My Acer Aspire One fails to restore my X screen on resume; text consoles are fine (but have a non moving mouse pointer on them). Killing my XFCE session from the command line gets me a working login window.
<Budd> Is this likely an ACPI issue? What should I try?
<kominato> its the latest EFI because its a new product. it boots the installer but the graphics have problems as I described. Empty windows etc
<v0lksman> I have a 2T external drive I'm trying to run fsck on.  Is it normal that even with -v that nothing appears on screen for pass 1?
<v0lksman> verbose doesn't seem very verbose
<subvhome> im trying to install partclone 0.2.70 and it gives me this error "partclone depends on libreiserfs0.3-0 Package libreiserfs0.3-o is not installed" However, I can't find this package and it can be newer then 0.3.
<subvhome> I did a minimal install of ubuntu.
<mablae> daftykins, It is for a kiosk mode setop
<mablae> not server
<mablae> I used server to avoid whole unity install cause I am using openbox
<subvhome> nevermind.. i compiled it
<ioria> subvhome, there is a libreiser4-dev in synaptic
<UnHacK> all q
<UnHacK> how are you?)
<crimson83> Morning all, I just turned my pc on and connected pianobar and for some reason I', getting conenction refused now?
<daftykins> UnHacK: this isn't a chat channel, support only
<UnHacK> only support?
<UnHacK> what?
<UnHacK> <sarcasm>
<daftykins> UnHacK: you can go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<UnHacK> sps
<wldcordeiro_> Is there a ppa aside from deadsnakes that provides python versions?
<wldcordeiro_> I was trying to get 3.4.3 on 14.04
<Vespero> Ugh, anyone know how to get the xChat Indicator to show up in 14.10? I had it working but I'm on a new install and can't remember how I did it
<UnHacK> but ubuntu not kali)
<daftykins> UnHacK: yes, if you are using kali you have to go to their channel
<UnHacK> but i`m using kali or not ubuntu)
<UnHacK> ex es, my eng
<anuvrat> how do I select the fastest ubuntu mirror using the command line? Is there a command line equivalent of software center's "select best server" tool?
<daftykins> UnHacK: might be best you find a channelf or your language, you make zero sense to me :)
<UnHacK> dont zero, be happy))
<UnHacK> sorr)
<imbezol> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<UnHacK> ooops. error channel
<UnHacK> byby
<unirevolucion> tengo un problema para instalar ubuntu, en el instalador no me aparece el HD y si está montado
<unirevolucion> cómo hago para instalar ubuntu?
<XenophonF> hey all, i got mac os x and refind re-installed, per the general mac install instructions, and when i try to boot ubuntu desktop 14.10, this is what happens - https://imgur.com/a/4NDSy
<Jynx_> I have a question, though not while pertainable directly to ubuntu would be great if I could get answer.
<XenophonF> sorry for the potato quality of the pictures
<Jynx_> I can't read the text on the last screen where the error is listed
<XenophonF> it says "no controller found"
<blumenkranz> Hello there. Does somebody know about changes to zsh config files performed through apt? I recently got an option in my .zshrc that I didn't put there.
<Jynx_> that error is generally persuant to it not detecting your keyboard/mouse
<Jynx_> XenophonF, .. but that's obviously not the case as I can SEE Your keyboard
<Jynx_> Oh nice
<Jynx_> My problem is solved
<Jynx_> :)
<Jynx_> XenophonF, I'm reading on a forum that that warning is flashed because of the USB Connection as uuppose to the older ps/2 you should be able to just hit enter past it normally
<XenophonF> Jynx_: let me give that a shot
<XenophonF> Jynx_: thanks for the link
<Jynx_> that's for arch sorry :/ wrong linnk
<Vespero> Anyone have a functioning Systray Indicator for xChat?
<ActionParsnip> blumenkranz: usually the changes are done outside of $HOME. I've not known any rc files in $HOME be changed by updates
<Jynx_> I'll be right back
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: xchat hasnt been developed for 4 years now, its dead
<blumenkranz> ActionParsnip: that's weird. My zsh has recently started logging with share_history but I haven't touched the zshrc in ages.
<blumenkranz> And I think it started to happen after an update.
<Vespero> ActionPasnip: Well, it still works. And I did have an indicator working for it on my last install. I just can't figure out how now
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: i suggest you use a different client. Xchat is dead and gone
<XenophonF> Jynx_: I looked at that second link, thanks. This has a fresh install of Mac OS X 9.1 on it, and disk encryption isn't enabled.
<Vespero> ActionPasnip: What do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: the web ui, or andchat
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: sometimes pidgin
<m387457834> Hi, my DVDRW drive won't work in 14.04 but works in 12.04, what can I do?
<XenophonF> I'll try booting again with a USB keyboard/mouse attached.
<htqp> Vespero: ActionParsnip HexChat is fork of Xchat
<Vespero> htqp: Is it still being supported?
<ActionParsnip> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<Vespero> I want something that's just IRC and which is usable on a desktop
<XenophonF> didn't help :( still get the same error
<XenophonF> so here's another question - on ubuntu what switches from text mode into what i presume is some kind of graphics mode?
<XenophonF> and how do i disable it?
<htqp> Vespero: sure
<XenophonF> because i can boot the ubuntu server 14.10 installer just fine
<Vespero> Well, I'll go try it out.
<XenophonF> it never switches out of text mode
<ioria> ActionParsnip: ifit's not being supported anymore, whyispreinstalled by default  :-ç
<ActionParsnip> ioria: not seen it preinstalled on any official ubuntu release
<ioria> ActionParsnip: ohhh
<XenophonF> something must be enabling some kind of framebuffer mode for the console though, because ubuntu server crashes the exact same way the first time it boots post-install
<Open_Source_newb> Dear All
<Open_Source_newb> require help in configuring - another user with password-less sudo/pbrun privileges to become root.
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: not wise, at all
<Open_Source_newb> ActionParsnip : oh okie
<Open_Source_newb> but i need to install a software and root autnteication is not working , this is the only option i have
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: why not just use sudo like the OS is intended to be used and you'll be fine
<m387457834> Hi, my DVDRW drive won't work in 14.04 but works in 12.04, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: your first user by default can use sudo
<k1l_> Open_Source_newb: what setup is that?
<Vespero> Does Hexchat have a systray indicator?
<Open_Source_newb> cloudera hadoop
<k1l_> Vespero: no
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: there is no "root authentication" as the account is disabled. There is no password
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: pidgin does
<k1l_> Vespero: maybe you can whitelist that
<Open_Source_newb> i added the root account and password
<htqp> Vespero: yes
<Open_Source_newb> still unable to <ActionParsnip>
<k1l_> Open_Source_newb: that is not the ubuntu way
<Vespero> htqp: Do you know where to install it from?
<k1l_> Open_Source_newb: please explain the whole setup and issue.
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: you cant add the root account. That's like saying you "added the administrator account" to a windows system
<Open_Source_newb> Root access to your hosts is required to install the Cloudera packages. This installer will connect to your hosts via SSH and log in either directly as root or as another user with password-less sudo/pbrun privileges to become root.
<Sailoreal> Hey
<htqp> Vespero: assuming >= 14.04 Trusty: software center, as usual.
<XenophonF> brb
<k1l_> oh well, broken software again
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest7931
<ubottu> Guest7931: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Open_Source_newb> so what happens is when i try to install ... it gives an error
<Vespero> htqp: I mean, I installed Hexchat, but there's no systray indicator
<k1l_> htqp: are you sure about the systray indicator?
<m387457834> Hi, my DVDRW drive won't work in 14.04 but works in 12.04, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: why did you set the root password when you are clearly VERY new to Linux
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<m387457834> ActionParsnip: it's not even listed in lshw
<Vespero> ActionParsnip: I think you meant to mention someone else
<Open_Source_newb> this is the error message : Cloudera Manager Failed to authenticate : Exhausted available authentication methods
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: if you put a CD in it, does the drive spin up?
<k1l_> htqp: Vespero on unity there is not tray icon for hexchat. maybe you can whitelist it.
<m387457834> ActionParsnip: of course
<htqp> Vespero: I have it here, give me a second to check
<ActionParsnip> Vespero: indeed, apologies
<Sailoreal> I wonder how to install Xubuntu with Dual boot alongside Windows 7
<Sailoreal>  Can someone provide me with a video or instruction?
<leptone> is it advisable to for me to install 14.04 LTS 64 bit on an old emachines 350?
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: why did you set the password wen you are clearly very new to Linux
<k1l_> !dualboot | Sailoreal
<ubottu> Sailoreal: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<htqp> oh k1l_ Vespero I have XFCE here, not unity
<k1l_> !rootirc | root____1
<ubottu> root____1: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: not of course at all. The issue could be lack of power, which would explain why its not detecting
<Vespero> htqp: oh
<Sailoreal> k1l_, is this Xubuntu?
<derrzzaa> Hey guys, I've just bought a new monitor for my currently headless Ubuntu machine, with a nvidia card in it. Currently it's set to a res / Hz setting unsupported by the monitor.
<m387457834> ActionParsnip: I said it works in 12.04 already
<Open_Source_newb> oh , i was following a video
<derrzzaa> How can I troubleshoot this?
<k1l_> Sailoreal: that doesnt change if its xubuntu or ubuntu or..or....or...
<Open_Source_newb> and stuck in this step
<Sailoreal> k1l_, I have a Windows machine with x64, and 4GB RAM (200 GB HDD). Would you recommend Xubuntu if I lile fast and modern?
<ActionParsnip> leptone: I'd go for Xubuntu 14.04. eMachines have done their usual stunt and cheaped out on the RAM
<Open_Source_newb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0l87tArUDk
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: is it shown in dmesg ?
<Sailoreal> Or which would you recommend?
<Open_Source_newb> 5:18
<m387457834> ActionParsnip: nope
<k1l_> Sailoreal: anything you like. ubuntu should run there too
<john_doe_jr> I need to tar up some files in a specific directory and I am having problems: " tar -C /path/to/directory/ -cvpzf backupname.tar.gz " is not working…any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: so you ran:   dmesg | egrep -i 'dvd|cd'
<m387457834> ActionParsnip: yes :)
<k1l_> Sailoreal: its your choice. if you like xfce more go with xubuntu. its just about the different desktop
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.com/2008/11/create-extract-targz-files.html
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: can you pastebin the output (if any)
<Sailoreal> I can't really choose ...
<Sailoreal> Which is the most popular and recommended?
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: if its 4Gb RAM then Ubuntu, if you like Unity.
<k1l_> Sailoreal: then go with your first idea and if you like it, stay there
<m387457834> ActionParsnip: there is no cd or dvd in the output it's just 10 lines about usb
<k1l_> Sailoreal: make own experience
<Sailoreal> k1l_,  a friend said Xubuntu was good, Idk
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: Ubuntu as lots of things are still quite meshed with Unity shell
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: why not try both?
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: they cost the same (free!)
<Sailoreal> ActionParsnip, I can't ...
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: I appreciate the help but that link did not use the -C option
<k1l_> Open_Source_newb: that video is just plain wrong. he is using a lot of wrong commands
<Sailoreal> ActionParsnip, I don't have the time ...
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: sure you can, try them in live CD / USB then make a call from there
<Open_Source_newb> K1l , oh is it
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: then read reviews / watch videos on yourube
<k1l_> Sailoreal: so when you dont got time, why are we still talking and you not intsalling xubuntu? :)
<ActionParsnip> m387457834: have you tried resetting your BIOS to defaults the resetting it up?
<Sailoreal> k1l_, coz I don't know if I wanna use Ubuntu or Xubuntu etc. :) Or LTS or regular ...
<Open_Source_newb> K1l: how to proceed please
<Sailoreal> I'm a beginner
<Sailoreal> of linux
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: i suggest LTS for new users
<Open_Source_newb> this is the only source i had
<Sailoreal> (And it's a laptop)
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: doesnt matter
<k1l_> Sailoreal: again: we cant make the choice for you.
<Sailoreal> Which would you recommend/suggest? No, I know, I just want your opinions :)
<k1l_> Sailoreal: if you want/can update every 6 months then n14.10 is ok, but for beginners better go LTS
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: I prefer to install Ubuntu minimal then add slim and openbox, works really well for me
<Sailoreal> Yes, but I mean Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Sailoreal> ActionParsnip, ok
<Sailoreal> Minimal?
<k1l_> !poll | Sailoreal
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: just stick to the main Ubuntu, you'll be fine
<k1l_> Sailoreal: if you ask 20 times more its not helping. go and install xubuntu.
<Sailoreal> Why Xubuntu?
<k1l_> becaus.
<k1l_> *e
<Sailoreal> ...
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: go do some research and make a choice
<Sailoreal> Ok
<k1l_> Open_Source_newb: i bet they have a documentation, and support. dont rely on videos some bloke with not more knowledge then you made
<Sailoreal> Is Ubuntu better than Mint?
<ActionParsnip> Open_Source_newb: the first user you made at install time can use suo, use that and stay off root. The OS is designed to NOT use root accounts but to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: some say yes, some say no
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: is coke better than pepsi?
<Sailoreal> Yep xD
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: your question is as intelligent as that
<Sailoreal> Ok ...
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, what doest contain on an ubuntu minimal ?
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: or is red better than blue
<ActionParsnip> realBigfoot: minimal is package management, kernel, bootloader and some basic tools like vi / nano etc
<ActionParsnip> realBigfoot: so you can build up. Much like Arch, because Arch is sooo hard to install
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, does it have any graphical shell ?
<k1l_> Sailoreal: since you ask in a ubuntu channel: use ubuntu and not mint.
<Sailoreal> Ok
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, oh I see...
<ActionParsnip> realBigfoot: not by default, but you can install one if you need to. You will also be offered to install the desktop metapackages from the web, saves having to install the OSthen upgrade the packages from the web
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, nice :)
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, we build it as we like it to be
<ActionParsnip> realBigfoot: yeah its pretty cool. I dont like all this wasted resource with a DE so I just use openbox WM
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, indeed.. there is a lot of things I would get rid of from the system build
<ActionParsnip> realBigfoot: exactly, build up rather than remove what is aded by default
<realBigfoot> ActionParsnip, nice to know! I will totally give a shot on this one... next time I format my computer... i have customized a bunch of things... now i am lazy
<Sailoreal> !dualboot | Sailoreal
<ubottu> Sailoreal, please see my private message
<Sailoreal> So LTS rather than the latest?
<ioria> Sailoreal, : Long Time Supported
<ioria> Sailoreal, : .10 development
<nigga_> is Ubuntu Studio still actively developed ?
<Sailoreal> Which is best? Recommended?
<Sailoreal> lTS
<Sailoreal> I think I will choose Lts ...
<SchrodingersScat> freedom of choice means you get to decide
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: yes, 14.04 LTS is supported til April 2019
<Sailoreal> ok
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: none are best
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: if one ws best, nobody would use the others at all
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: think about it
<k1l_> Sailoreal: still chating? why not installing already? :)
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: doesnt have time apparently
<Sailoreal> I'm searching for a video how to do it with dual boot :)
<k1l_> Sailoreal: we gave you documentation for that. no need for video
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: you have been 18 minutes asking the same question over and over, yet you don't have time to try researching online?
<Sailoreal> Ok ...
<tokam> If I press ctrl+l in nautilus I can not edit my current path
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: so why doi you not have time to research but have the same time to ask in here?
<tokam> has anything changed with an update?
<Sailoreal> I have researched
<ActionParsnip> tokam: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Sailoreal> But I can't use a CD
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: then make a choice based on your research
<Sailoreal> I have to use a USB
<tokam> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Sailoreal: you can transfer the ISO to USB using unetbootin
<Sailoreal> Okay
<ActionParsnip> tokam: can you not click in the top bar and type the path you desire?
<tokam> It seems to be an issue of my current window instance
<tokam> if I press ctrl+n and then ctrl+L in the new window nautilus works as expected.
<tokam> no I can not
<ActionParsnip> tokam: press ALT + F2 and run:   nautilus -q
<ActionParsnip> tokam: wait for nautilus to restart then retry
<tokam> I did not know what it does but now I know :D
<Pici> /70/70
<tokam> works all pretty well ;)
<ActionParsnip> tokam: sweet
<ActionParsnip> tokam: you restarted nautilus ::)   (man pages)
<Sailoreal> Should I choose Live, HdMedia, or NetInstall?
<Sailoreal> On unetbootin
<k1l_> choose where=
<Sailoreal> ?
<derrzzaa> Anyone know if there's a way to automatically detect optimal display settings from the CLI?  I'm struggling to configure my screen : (
<Sailoreal> Or Daily_Live
<k1l_> Sailoreal: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Pici> Sailoreal: Live would be the easiest.
<Sailoreal> Okay
<k1l_> Sailoreal: wait, meant that link, sorry: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Sailoreal> unetbootin or the one here?
<Sailoreal> which should I use?
<artisanIndia> my ubuntu server is sending me emails of failed login attempts and this is annoying me too much
<bePolite> Hello
<bePolite> Is there a utility I can use get help for online commands online?
<artisanIndia> I cant find the file which is sending me emails any idea ?
<gabb0> Hi! 12.04 server.  How can I determine if /etc/cron.daily is executed?  Running sudo crontab -l I don't see it as a job by cron itself?  Please point me in the proper direction to understanding...thanks.
<maesrin> hi guys , my two years ssd seems to face some difficulties , this is what i get from dmesg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10433988/
<maesrin> should i replace it ? or try to reinstall the Os?
<Sailoreal> What's Trusty Desktop?
<ioria> Sailoreal, : Trusty  is the name of the 14.04 release
<gabb0> maesrin, look into badblocks, it has an ssd option
<Sailoreal> But my file name is not trusty desktop
<Sailoreal> but it is on the instruction
<gabb0> maesrin, -----> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93686/can-i-prove-that-an-ssd-is-broken
<Sailoreal> Why?
<k1l_> Sailoreal: what is you filename?
<maesrin> thanks for the reply gabb0, no i noticed that it has marked 188784 sectors as bad
<maesrin> however the system boots normally , although there are some delays
<Sailoreal> It's ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Sailoreal> k1l_
<XenophonF> so in ubuntu, what's the program that switches from text mode to vfb? is it plymouth?
<k1l_> Sailoreal: that is fine. 14.04 is trusty
<Sailoreal> Okay :D
<XenophonF> and how do i disable it?
<gabb0> maesrin, you should test the SSD in a live boot environment with badblocks and determine for yourself what to do
<Sailoreal> Ubuntu has a spyware?
<k1l_> no
<Sailoreal> Hmm
<Sailoreal> It had in previous versions?
<k1l_> no
<Sailoreal> Yes, and I was able to change it in 'Privacy'
<Sailoreal> Some months ago
<atlaspaine> hello
<k1l_> if you call the online search spyware than freifox is spyware, google search is spyware,.... that is just FUD
<frimend> Oh, I didn't see any network connection in the upper right corner.
<gabb0> Sailoreal, you dont know what spyware even is if you think that. :/
<frimend> Couldn't manage to resolve it, so I reinstalled the system.
<Sailoreal> gabb0, http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<atlaspaine> hey, who is 'drone.'
<gabb0> ignore Sailoreal
<frimend> But apparantly, I DO have internet connection, even without it being specified. :|
<k1l_> if you dont want your search to search online set it to local only in privacy settings
<gabb0> Sailoreal, are you in here to ask for help or waste our time?
<Sailoreal> Okay, and gabb0 , that was just a question
<gabb0> wrong channel, its a support channel
<Sailoreal> Ok ...
<frimend> I can see my connection if I do "ifconfig", but it isn't visible in the upper right corner... Why?
<XenophonF> so i tried a legacy boot of ubuntu desktop 14.10 on my macbookpro5,1, and this time it crashed after displaying "controller found", followed by the error "[8.605492] nouveau E[   PDISP][0000:02:00.0] 01:0006:0242: no bios dp data"
<XenophonF> i'm going to try a legacy boot with nomodeset replacing "quiet splash"
<Whitor> Hi All. It doesn't seem like I can create multiple network profiles for my Wireless adapter like I can for my wired adapter. Is there a way around this?   I'd like to have a DHCP profile and a couple static ip profiles for testing... Any ideas?
<Whitor> 14.04lts btw
<Whitor> Only the WiFi SSID's appear in the network dropdown list.  Not the connections as created in Network Connection (edit connections at bottom)
<Whitor> I gave them all a unique connection name... no workie
<gabb0> Whitor, you can do that with bash scripting.
<Whitor> gabb0,  Ok... I'll do it that way, but that seems a little wonky for something that works for physical ethernet adapters ... (and even lets you configure such in the Network Connections dialog... it just doesn't work)
<gabb0> Agreed. to me, if you want it done you gotta sometimes do it your own way. :)
<freeroute> hi, I don't want to install recommended packages, but I don't really know how to permanently set this in the system-wide configurations, I've searched and came up with this, but there appear a lot of contradicting/different solutions - http://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-not-to-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<gabb0> freeroute, did you try all recommended syntaxes in the replies?
<bekks> freeroute: BY default, recommended packages arent installed.
<freeroute> oh huh, I thought it was the opposite. How can I tell which packages are marked as 'recommended'?
<freeroute> d'oh it just tells under the 'suggested' packages
<peraldon> Hey guys, anyone know how to install Ubuntu server 14.04 to a remote server via KVM? I'm using the CAB VM client
<peraldon> Anyone? :c
<atlaspaine> stab
<atlaspaine> stab all non linux computers
<atlaspaine> speak of which, would mac os technically be linux?
<atlaspaine> since it is unix based?
<XenophonF> atlaspaine: no
<t5un4m1> hello
<gabb0> atlaspaine, mac os is based on bsd. wrong channel for this topic.
<t5un4m1> Does anyone know what the deal is with bluetooth in Kubuntu? I.E if you disable it, you can't re-enable it from the GUI, just from the command prompt? There are some bug complaints from years ago about this; is this still a bug, or am I experiencing an isolated issue?
<XenophonF> atlaspaine: macosx is a derivative of nextstep with a bunch of freebsd's userspace
<XenophonF> atlaspaine: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix#mediaviewer/File:Unix_history-simple.svg
<XenophonF> hey i got ubuntu to boot on my mac (finally)!
<PXE-Guy> has any here ever done a PXE based install for Ubuntu Desktop? how do i tell it to install desktop instead of server? or get it to be in advanced mode?
<atlaspaine> @gabb0 sorry, i don't know how this works, beginner here over here. now do i know how i got here or how to switch channels, guide me maybe?
<chris112> hi, apt-get upgrade constantly gets stuck at unpack ntp (ubuntu trusty). tried apt-get clean, update, upgrade. reinstall etc. even when i try dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq ntp it gets stuck and just sits there :(
<XenophonF> I had to do a legacy boot, press f6 for other options, hit escape, and replace "quiet splace" on the boot options line with "nomodeset"
<ianp> how do i open a terminal in ubnutu desktop ?
<ianp> unity
<ianp> I just did a fresh install of it... tried searching for 'terminal' and 'console' in the search thingy
<ianp> I guess it's not installed by default on the server distro. I installed server and then installed ubuntu-desktoip
<atlaspaine> is it possible to send files in this thing?
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | atlaspaine
<ubottu> atlaspaine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gabb0> ianp,  hit CTRL-ALT-T in unity
<gabb0> atlaspaine, try the channels app in your irc program.
<atlaspaine> What is "!pastebin?"
<Whitor> Does anyone have any real world experience with NVidia Optimus technology?   I'm wondering how well 14.04 handles this... or If I have to manually setup Bumblebee or Primus or something...  any idea?     Is it stable? should I run in discrete mode entirely ?
<SchrodingersScat> atlaspaine: it's a factoid, what are you trying to send? maybe I don't understand the context, !details
<atlaspaine> @schrodingersscat i don't have a context, just trying to understand this thing i've gotten into, apparently it's called "irc"
<atlaspaine> Have any of you tried Windows 8 dualbooted with Ubuntu?
<astard> hello, is there some sort of minimal ubuntu I can install? I don't need or desire X or a GUI in any way. my goal is the least disk and memory use.
<BluesKaj> !irc | atlaspaine
<ubottu> atlaspaine: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Whitor> astard, ubuntu server
<gabb0> atlaspaine, yes
<astard> Whitor, thanks, i'll check it out
<atlaspaine> No, no, no. I wish to know what this is and how it works
<Whitor> astard, or lubuntu ... but that has a gui
<atlaspaine> op! ubottu happens to have guided me, merci
<gabb0> atlaspaine, head to youtube and watch some intro videos for irc
<atlaspaine> @gabb0, how has the dualboot fared for you?
<BluesKaj> atlaspaine, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<gabb0> no offense, but dont waste our time with those questions. :)
<gabb0> atlaspaine, as long as you do windows first its easy
<astard> Whitor, yeah i've used server before and have been very pleased. so your suggestion is spot on. thank you. 595MB download :) nice
<gabb0> atlaspaine, if you do windows last, you need some post-install boot fixes
<BluesKaj> gabb0, not so easy anymore with UEFI
<atlaspaine> Wasting time? I came here for guidance. And the real reason I came here was because someone told me to ping jml on freenode in this channel
<gabb0> BluesKaj, ahh true that
<gabb0> atlaspaine, if you need a primer on irc, this isnt the place to ask
<atlaspaine> What is a primer?
<ldlework> Does any one know what this means? ERROR: ld.so: object 'libdlfaker.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ldlework> I get it everytime I use sudu
<ldlework> sudo*
<atlaspaine> Ubuntu has been telling me for the past month that I have unmet dependencies. Is there a method to figure out what I am missing?
<genii> ldlework: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting#error-ldso-object-libdlfakerso-from-ld_preload-cannot-be-preloaded-ignored
<XenophonF> is it possible to do a minimal install from the graphical installer?
<BluesKaj> atlaspaine, in the terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<atlaspaine> I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 164 not upgraded.
<atlaspaine> N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<atlaspaine> N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<atlaspaine> atlaspaine@euclidious:~$
<bobob> hey
<in_deep_thought> whats the button I press to boot from usb on startup?
<in_deep_thought> F12, F2?
<BluesKaj> atlaspaine, alt+F2 kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d , copy and pate the contents to pastebin,com, and post the resulting url here after choosing submit
<SchrodingersScat> in_deep_thought: thought that varied by manufacturer, but could be f12, sometimes esc, it's normally one of those up there
<bobob> how do I find other channle names
<freeroute> why does apt(itude) sometimes automatically installs (usually smaller) packages without asking the [Y/n] question?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | bobob
<ubottu> bobob: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Keres> buonasera a tutti!!!
<atlaspaine> blueskaj, can i post an image?
<Keres> hello @all
<trism> freeroute: it won't ask you the question if the only packages it needs to install are exactly the ones you ask for
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I return sth until end of the line with grep?
<BluesKaj> atlaspaine, copy and pate the text from  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<freeroute> trism: is there a possibility to add this behavior (asking for confirmation) to every package which is being installed, regardless of dependencies?
<BluesKaj> atlaspaine,sorry, correction  alt+F2 kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d , copy and paste the contents of "getdeb.list.bck" to pastebin,com, and post the resulting url here after choosing submit
<gumble> hey my installation always freezes at "Loading initial Ram" after I select ubuntu in the grub menu
<MeXTuX> Hi! I am not able to install webapps from Firefox on Ubuntu 14.10. When I am on Gmail, YouTube I see the popup asking me if I want to install and after I select "Install" nothing happens. Any idea?
<in_deep_thought> SchrodingersScat: it was f12 thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> in_deep_thought: great
<BluesKaj> MeXTuX, is it asking to install flash ?
<atlaspaine> bluejaj, i'm trying to open it by clicking on it, but it won't open
<BluesKaj> open "it" ? atlaspaine , what's "it" ?
<atlaspaine> when I enter " kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d" after alt+f2 this "scope" open up
<atlaspaine> I enter into this what you instructed
<atlaspaine> a gear comes up with the same title as the command you told me to enter
<atlaspaine> but I cannot open it to access what ever is stored within that you wish to see
<trism> freeroute: I'm not sure what you are asking, do you want it to always ask for confirmation (I don't see any options to do that) or never ask for confirmation (in which case there is the -y option, though I don't really recommend that, since it is better to see what will happen before you try it)
<BluesKaj> atlaspaine,sorry again, forgot where I was  :)  correction  alt+F2 gksudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d , copy and paste the contents of "getdeb.list.bck" to pastebin,com, and post the resulting url here after choosing submit
<freeroute> trism: yeah I want the former (always ask confirmation). If there is no option in apt.conf or something I suppose I can use the -s flag (simulate).
<BluesKaj> I keep making mistakes in my old atlaspaine , gksudo nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<trism> freeroute: yeah there is that, although it is kind of annoying to have to check all the time. it would be nice if it would just always prompt.
<BluesKaj> my old age
<ioria> BluesKaj, lol
<BluesKaj> I need a break anyway ...BBL, stuff to do for an hr or so.
<MeXTuX> BluesKaj: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/youtube.jpg this is the only thing I see
<freeroute> trism: someone over at #linux recommended this to me - http://libraryhacker.org/2011/09/09/apt-listchanges/
<tics2> hola como creo un chat interno
<tics2> en mi red lan
<tics2> aloooo
<tics2> holaaaaaa
<tics2> ayudaaaaa
<celine-ub> hello
<trism> freeroute: apt-listchanges is very good, but it won't fix this problem because it only shows the changelogs on upgrade
<tics2> ayuda
<celine-ub> ayuda ?
<tics2> ayuda -???
<celine-ub> hablas espanol ?
<freeroute> trism: doesn't it ask you every time / shows the changelogs before installing ?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tics2> como creo un chat interno en mi red de linux
<KingOfOOP> Where is the path of installed GUI packages ???
<bekks> KingOfOOP: Depends on the package you installed.
<KingOfOOP> For example : Code::Blocks
<bekks> KingOfOOP: You have to take a look into the package contents, to find your information desired.
<trism> freeroute: no, it only shows a changelog of a package currently install when you upgrade it (unless it has some hidden option I don't know about, I have it set to confirm here but I get no prompts on fresh installs)
<Pici> KingOfOOP: The binary gets stuck in /usr/bin/codeblocks, the config and other libraries are put elsewhere
<Pici> KingOfOOP: dpkg -L codeblocks will show you everything
<ph88> hey guys i try to make my home and end key work in the terminal  od -C  HOME END gives ^[[1~^[[4~   and i have   "\e[1~": beginning-of-line "\e[4~": end-of-line   configured, is that right ?
<ph88> is \e the same as ^[  ?
<atlaspaine> bluekaj, it asked for my password, which I reluctantly provided, then it simply open a window with a directory of: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<celine-ub> what do you think of mate ?
<KingOfOOP> Pici: So , all of the apps won't install on a specified folder ????
<Pici> KingOfOOP: no, parts of packages get installed into various places.  manpages in one place, binaries in another, configs in another, libraries elsewhere.. etc.
<KingOfOOP> How to install VMware Workstation ??
<KingOfOOP> version 10 for 32 bit
<TheNumb> KingOfOOP: run the installation file...
<KingOfOOP> TheNumb: ?
<KingOfOOP> TheNumb: What installation file ?
<TheNumb> it comes with an installer
<TheNumb> blahblah.bundle
<TheNumb> right?
<KingOfOOP> TheNumb: I don't have any installer !
<bekks> More likely "*.run" :)
<TheNumb> then why are you asking how to install vmware?
<KingOfOOP> TheNumb: I mean download & install of course ...
<TheNumb> KingOfOOP: buy it, download, install
<TheNumb> ez
<KingOfOOP> There is no free edition ??
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> there's vmware player
<bekks> KingOfOOP: http://pubs.vmware.com/workstation-10/index.jsp#com.vmware.ws.get_started.doc/GUID-7179281C-903A-46A9-89EE-C10B126D4960.html
<bekks> After purchasing VMware Workstation, just follow the installation documentation.
<Sparky> King0f00P: there is virtualbox ...
<KingOfOOP> Sparky: How to get it ?? is it free ?
<TheNumb> KingOfOOP: it's in the repository.
<Sparky> just google it ;)
<TheNumb> And it's opensource.
<KingOfOOP> TheNumb: Ok. thanks.
<New_User_Ubuntu> Dear All
<ophuk> is it possible to redirect a SOL session to a file?
<New_User_Ubuntu> Requesting a small help, this is the error
<New_User_Ubuntu> E: Malformed line 63 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<New_User_Ubuntu> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<New_User_Ubuntu> Requesting help on the same
<jhutchins> New_User_Ubuntu: What help?
<New_User_Ubuntu> E: Malformed line 63 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<New_User_Ubuntu> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<New_User_Ubuntu> deb http://cran.stat.ucla.edu/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/
<New_User_Ubuntu> deb-src http://cran.stat.ucla.edu/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/
<jhutchins> New_User_Ubuntu: Yes, we saw that.  Fix it.
<jhutchins> New_User_Ubuntu: Go to line 63 in /etc/apt/sources.list and fix it, or remove that source entry.
<New_User_Ubuntu> i am able to browse the URL via browser but when i do a update it errors out
<New_User_Ubuntu> i need that for installing a software
<rpp601> anyone know of a way to push with pushbullet from CLI?
<jhutchins> New_User_Ubuntu: Your format/syntax is probably incorrect.  You could pastebin your list.
<New_User_Ubuntu> pastebin ?
<New_User_Ubuntu> sorry really really new to linux
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | New_User_Ubuntu
<ubottu> New_User_Ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<New_User_Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10435732/
<New_User_Ubuntu> got it , i learnt it yest just forgot
<thekkid> Is it normal behavior for a suspended job to be resumed by the command name? i.e. if I ctrl-z vim then type vim it resumes it instead of opening a new one.
<craigbass76> This may be more a LibreOffice question, but I'm hoping someone in here has run into it.  I'm trying to connect to mysql from libreoffice, but I'm not seeing Java as one of the choices (from LibreOffice) in Tools > Options like I'd expect.
<rasta> can anyone here simplify DFP for me?
<New_User_Ubuntu> <jhutchins> did you receive it
<varaindemian> is it safe to remove ‘Zeitgeist’?
<rasta> Double Click For Publishers. Someone demysify please
<rasta> Any Google DFP experts around?
<Pici> rasta: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
 * jhutchins googles "google dfp"
<rasta> Pici: do u know about DFP?
<rasta> jhutchins: I did that
<Pici> rasta: I don't even know what it stood for until a minute ago.  It doesn't sound like an issue that Ubuntu support can help with though.  Perhaps there is a more relevant channel on freenode for it though.
<Pici> !alis | rasta
<ubottu> rasta: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<RedPenguin> hey all
<RedPenguin> I'm using MouseKeys and for no appearant reason they turn off every now and then, is there some way to prevent this?
<bprompt> New_User_Ubuntu:    http://cran.stat.ucla.edu/bin/linux/ubuntu/    <--- read that yet?
<rasta> Pici: help me find a channel
<Pici> rasta: #freenode should be able to do that, #ubuntu cannot.
<New_User_Ubuntu> bprompt : yeah i read it
<jhutchins> rasta: That's a google issue.  They don't do irc, they do forums and mailing lists.
<rasta> jhutchins: where can i get help?
<New_User_Ubuntu> bprompt so i need to follow the instructions for there right?
<dupingping> Hi everybody.
<dupingping> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-dock/files/ubuntu-dock_0.9.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb/download
<jhutchins> nW44b: So can you see the difference between line 63 and later and the rest of the repo definitions?
<dupingping> it's MacOS's Dock for Ubuntu
<dupingping> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-dock/files/ubuntu-dock_0.9.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb/download
<jhutchins> rasta: From google.
<dupingping> Please look and give me reviews.
<dupingping> i'll upgrade it according to reviews.
<rasta> jhutchins: as i said, i've searched everywhere
<rasta> jhutchins: u people are quite useless
<rasta> you should all get lives
<jhutchins> rasta: I'm not suggesting you use google to search for help, I'm suggesting you contact google, most likely through their user forums.
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | rasta
<ubottu> rasta: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bprompt> New_User_Ubuntu:     try  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10435914/   maybe
<atlaspaine> Good bye.
<New_User_Ubuntu> bprompt : trying it now
<bprompt> k
<New_User_Ubuntu> same error no luck
<New_User_Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10435990/
<crazydiamond> Hi. I'm trying to establish software access point (to connect PDA to the internet from my laptop) using ap-hotspot and hostapd. The problem is that when I run ap-hotspot first time, connection establishes (there is log file http://dpaste.com/0XMPTNZ ), but when I stop the daemon (or e.g. disable and re-enable wifi) than it fails (log file is http://dpaste.com/1VZWGD4 )
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     so....you saved it, as root that is, in /etc/apt/sources.list   right?
<New_User_Ubuntu> yes
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:    and it gave an error on line 63 again?
<kahtahs> crazydiamond: sounds unneeded complex with ap-hotspot and hostapd when you could just use network manager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1209511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1209511 in wpa (Ubuntu Saucy) "wpa_supplicant: AP mode support not included in the build" [Medium,Fix released]
<New_User_Ubuntu> yes
<xcyclist> Say, I've got an ec2 account with ubuntu, but the danged thing won't let me access when I add a user as per AWS instructions.  Anyone out there see this gotcha?
<crazydiamond> kahtahs, yep NM is good now, but, it can establish only ad-hoc IIRC, no?
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     but there's was line 63 in the file :/   well... the one you posted... has line 63 commented anyhow
<bprompt_> s/was/was no/
<New_User_Ubuntu> you mean a / is required at the end
<New_User_Ubuntu> the output is starting from the comment i gave
<New_User_Ubuntu> so its increased by 2 lines i guess
<New_User_Ubuntu> bprompt: wow
<New_User_Ubuntu> i added a slash and the error is gone
<New_User_Ubuntu> now only warning
<New_User_Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10435990/
<New_User_Ubuntu> sorry please ignore last msg
<New_User_Ubuntu> W: GPG error: http://cran.stat.ucla.edu trusty/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 51716619E084DAB9
<New_User_Ubuntu> this is the warning now
<bprompt_> hmmm darn connection :/
<New_User_Ubuntu> :( happens
<New_User_Ubuntu> W: GPG error: http://cran.stat.ucla.edu trusty/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 51716619E084DAB9
<bprompt_> is very jumpy.... it's been like so for a few days now :(
<New_User_Ubuntu> pasting the error for your reference
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     yeah... that doesn't matter much... just say "y" to ok it, simply means they didn't issue a gpg key for the ppa, some do, some don'tr
<New_User_Ubuntu> oh so its installed correctly
<New_User_Ubuntu> can i go ahead with the installation
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     then do a "sudo apt-get update"   then try the install
<New_User_Ubuntu> super , same warning when i do it
<New_User_Ubuntu> after update
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:      right... tis ok anyhow
<New_User_Ubuntu> so it means i am cont now ?
<New_User_Ubuntu> *continue
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:    yes
<New_User_Ubuntu> bprompt_: thanks a lot for the help
<bprompt_> np
<BluesKaj> there should be GPG Key available for that repos/ppa if that's what it is
<New_User_Ubuntu> BluesKaj: where can i find it ?
<New_User_Ubuntu> i mean is there any command to retrieve the key ?
<varaindemian> is anybody reading me?
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Yes. If nobody around knows the answer to your question, then nobody will respond.
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Repeating your question after about 10 minutes is sometimes helpful, as different people will be available.
<varaindemian> Thanks for your reply. I am new to irc :D
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:      it doesn't matter much in order to access the ppa files though, some issue a gpg IIRC, some don't, thus the apt-get says that it can't verify such and such, is just a way to let folks know that, an extra certification info, hasn't been provided reliably, and thus you should be aware of that in case you didn't know
<Guest16646> for some reason I can't get grub to recognize my new win 7 install, how can i fix this?
<New_User_Ubuntu> oh like that , got it ..!
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Guest16646
<ubottu> Guest16646: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     think about it as ..... a gpg vendor is a vendor with a fancy dress and car, one without is just a fellow with a startup product, doesn't mean it's bad, just very new or for specifics only
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: You're welcome :)
<New_User_Ubuntu> :) (Y)
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> do you know where thunderbird / xubuntu stores my messages? I didnt delete any message, but suddenly my inbox has only 4 messages, not the 300 that should be there
<gsd> anyone know anything about how to get my usb wifi adapter to work?
<rpp601> hey guys, i'm trying to make an alias that has " in it already, so alias thinks when i do 'alias notify="etc work notfy blah"" it's screwing it up, is there a way around this?
<gsd> rpp601: escape the first double quote with a \
<bprompt_> rpp601:     try escaping it \"
<bprompt_> rpp601:     alias    NAME="echo \"hello my name is the long ranger\"";
<rpp601> so it would go from ": "Job Finished", "body": "Work Done!"}'" to e": "Job Finished", "body": "Work Done!"}'\"
<nrdb> I would like to allow the user 'remote' to only be able to run the '/root/aoe' without a password .... I have tried to work out the sudoers line but I am not sure its correct.  can someone help please.
<rpp601> i'll play with it
<bprompt_> rpp601:    hmm you'd escape the double-quotes INSIDE the "   "  section, no the other way around
<Jordan_U> rpp601: What is your end goal in creating this alias? For anything even remotely complex I tent to simply define functions rather than trying to use an alias.
<rpp601> ok, let me show you the actual command and output
<rpp601> its a push
<rpp601> alias workdone="curl -u xxxxxx: -X POST https://api.pushbullet.com/v2/pushes --header 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"type": "note", "title": "Job Finished", "body": "Work Done!"}'"
<rpp601> bash: !"}'": event not found
<gabb0> BBLLCC, it is usually ~/.thunderbird
<eddieftw> Hey everyone.
<varaindemian> hey
<BBLLCC> gabb0, found it, but I cannot find the rest of the messages. where could they be?
<gabb0> BBLLCC, hard to tell from over here.. you 100% certain you didn't change a view config that is hiding it?
<gabb0> BBLLCC, you can try an mbox viewer app and go through the folder that way
<rpp601> bprompt_: Jordan_U
<bprompt_> rpp601:   alias workdone="curl -u xxxxxx: -X POST https://api.pushbullet.com/v2/pushes --header 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{\"type\": \"note\", \"title\": \"Job Finished\", \"body\": \"Work Done!\"}'"         <--- try that on the curl
<bprompt_> rpp601:  !"}"     event not found, sounds like, it exited the "alias" block section and tried to get a prompt history call,   like say to get the history command in say line 25    -> !25  to fetch it, thus
<varaindemian> Jordan_U: can you give me al the commands needed for connecting to ubuntu channel?
<anonymous__> hello
<bprompt_> allo
<rpp601> that didn't work, i'll just copy and paste that long command
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: For irssi you would run "/connect irc.freenode.net" then "/nick your_nick" then "/join #ubuntu".
<geirha> bprompt_: You cannot escape history expansion inside double quotes. The only way around it is to disable history expansion by running   set +H
<bprompt_> geirha:    hmm rpp601 <--- is trying to get an alias set to a "curl" call with the arguments, trying to use the double-quotes in the alias, thus
<geirha> bprompt_: or in this case, you can avoid it by using a function instead, since that will drop one level of quoting
<geirha> bprompt_: Oh, I should have read more of the backlog
<bprompt_> np
<EricB_> If I'm running lamp on 10.04, and I only need to access the web server remotely from specific IP's, is a firewall enough security?
<wsky> what would be the reason that grub2 menu does not appear after i choose ubuntu on my mac that uses rEFInd?
<rpp601> bprompt_, geirha, alias ="curl -u xxxxxxx: -X POST https://api.pushbullet.com/v2/pushes --header 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{\"type\": \"note\", \"title\": \"Job Finished\", \"body\": \"Work Done!\"}'" gives me bash: !\"}'": event not found
<Jordan_U> wsky: What does happen when you select Ubuntu?
<cRLH> i wanna test something, does anyone wanna help me?
<geirha> rpp601: use a function instead:  unalias workdone; workdone() { curl -u xxxxxx: -X POST https://api.pushbullet.com/v2/pushes --header 'Content-Type: application/json' --data-binary '{"type": "note", "title": "Job Finished", "body": "Work Done!"}'; }
<wsky> Jordan_U: a blank screen appears and after a while it boots the newest kernel
<rpp601> geirha: k lemme try it
<Jordan_U> wsky: Ubuntu hides the grub menu by default, so that is normal.
<wsky> Jordan_U: ah i see, how would i make it appear?
<rpp601> geirha: no error, then workdone becomes my command?
<geirha> rpp601: yup
<rpp601> you are a wizard!
<geirha> run:  type workdone   to see what type of command it is
<rpp601> oh wow, i totally get it. THANKS guys
<BluesKaj> New_User_Ubuntu, run this in a terminal,  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E084DAB9 , I copied it from this site,  http://cran.stat.ucla.edu/
<bmomjian> My network "Edit connections" is greyed out on Ubuntu 12.04.  Any ideas on the cause?  Also, "VPN/Configure VPN" is also greyed out.
<wsky> Jordan_U: anyways, i got it working, thanks
<rpp601> geirha:  one more thing, if i control + z a job that's been running for 90+ hours.... is there a chance 'fg' will not work?
<BluesKaj> bmomjian, do you have a vpn client installed?
<rpp601> geirha: rather... how dependable is 'fg'?
<bmomjian> no, I do not.  I have another laptop, same OS, that does have both options not greyed out.  Neither use VPNs.
<bmomjian> I tried uninstalling/installing the network manager, no change
<geirha> rpp601: there are some corner cases where ctrl+z and fg doesn't do the expected. One case is when a loop construct is involved in the interactive shell, and one is when it's an external command that is very poorly written. Most likely you'll hit neither.
<geirha> rpp601: If you think it's hanging, you might want to attach strace to it, to see what it's doing
<rpp601> geirha: thanks again
<BluesKaj> bmomjian, have you updated and upgraded lately ? I have to ask .
<bmomjian> yes, I have
<bmomjian> well minor upgrades, yes, have been on 12.04 for a while
<rpp601> geirha: no, my thinking was this. to control z the program - then run 'fg; workdone' get it?
<geirha> rpp601: Ah, yes. That should work fine.
<bmomjian> I checked /usr/share/polkit-1/actions;  same on working and non-working laptops
<BluesKaj> bmomjian, try a dist-upgrade
<bmomjian> oh, wow, that sounds severe
<BluesKaj> no it's not, it's amethod to bring existing packages up to date
<alinmear> hey guys! is there a way to mask all packages of an repository/ppa. e.g. i want to install 2 programs from getdeb repo but nothing more and don't wanna have something else pulled in. coming from gentoo there are package.masks to do so. is there an equivalent in ubuntu world?
<mrkent> Does apt cache old packages that got upgraded?
<bmomjian> what is odd is that I can access wired and wireless just fine from System Settings/Network
<bmomjian> it is only from the nm-applet that there is a problem
<rpp601> geirha: any reason my new function won't work from screen?
<BluesKaj> bmomjian, I have to go
<geirha> rpp601: did you put it in .bashrc?
<bmomjian> thanks for trying
<rpp601> geirha: of course not
<rpp601> lol
<geirha> rpp601: then that might be why :)
<bprompt_> heheh
<Joel> how can I get the description of a .deb without installing it?
<Joel> dpkg - p only works on installed packages
<OerHeks> apt-cache search <package>
<rpp601> geirha: do i have to define the whole thing again in bash?
<geirha> rpp601: the whole function? yes. It's only one command in there, so it's not that long
<Joel> OerHeks, it was actually dpkg -f, thanks though
<geirha> In a shell where you do have that function defined, you can write:   declare -f workdone >> ~/.bashrc
<rpp601> geirha: :) k
<geirha> to make it "permanent", so to speak
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I was messing around with a game engine yesterday and my system crashed. After I rebooted and logged in unity failed to launch. All I get is my desktop background without the unity launcher, the status bar at the top and no window borders
<spaceindaver> After checking some logs I found that compiz failed to load opengl
<weezybusy> Hello there!
<gabb0> spaceindaver, make another account, login to it and if it works its probably a userspace issue
<bprompt> allo
<spaceindaver> Hello :-)
<spaceindaver> Okay, I'll give that a go
<gabb0> spaceindaver, since i answered before you typed the second line, my advice might not prove anything,...still worth a try tho
<rpp601> geirha: it's in there but screen doesn't seem to want to do it yet. could it be that i need to restart screen?
<bmomjian> OK, new report;  the updates for 12.04 today have disabled the nm-applet "Edit Connections".  I just did a restart of the nm-applet after a 12.04 update and the problem happened.  I already had this problem on another laptop today.  Where do I report this?
<bmomjian> No wonder I could not find a report of this on Launchpad or via Google
<spaceindaver> Hello again, I was able to login with my guest account and everything works fine. Any idea how I can fix my other account?
<rpp601> bmomjian: the 'edit connections' has been buggy for me forever
<geirha> rpp601: ah, it's a long running shell in there? well you can source .bashrc again, or exec a new bash.     source ~/.bashrc   # the former
<Jordan_U> !bug | bmomjian
<ubottu> bmomjian: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DorkSector> How do I ensure that when I connect a ubuntu machine to a network, I get to know the IP it's on? Say I have a machine with a config and power it on and just connect it to the network. I don't have access to it except via the network, so how do I get to know its IP?
<Ben64> DorkSector: depends how you have your network set up
<__david> !help
<DorkSector> Ben64, hmm, what if it's a simple home network and I have the mac address of the machine (when I mean simple network, just a local wifi network connected to WAN via a router)
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DorkSector> __david, was that for me?4
<__david> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<__david> no DorkSector
<DorkSector> okay
<MLM> DorkSector: You could try: "curl wtfismyip.com/json"
<Ben64> DorkSector: either look in your router's config page to see the ip it got, or ping scan the network, or listen to arp stuff using wireshark
<DorkSector> MLM that would give you your IP on the WAN, specifically the IP wtfismyip can see. I meant my IP on the local Wireless network
<DorkSector> Ben64, Ah but that's the thing, I can't have users doing that. I am connecting my Pi to the network and want the users to do minimal work to get the IP
<Ben64> i don't see how this is related to Ubuntu support
<DorkSector> Ben64, Because my Pi runs Ubuntu
<Ben64> #ubuntu-arm maybe, but this still seems less like an OS thing, and more like a ##networking thing
<DorkSector> Gotcha, thanks!
<OerHeks> give it a static ip
<DorkSector> OerHeks, not always possible, what if it's taken (sorry, I should've been more clear, the user is connecting a new node to his network)
<DorkSector> It's fine, I'll ask on ##networking
<DorkSector> Thanks anyway
<Joel> DorkSector, service discovery.
<Joel> there are many MANY ways to do so.
<DorkSector> Joel, let me google that
<DorkSector> Joel, turns out that's very generic, could you be a little more specific please?
<Joel> DorkSector, avahi
<Joel> that is one of MANY
<Joel> apple's famous for creating bonjour
<bmomjian> OK, nm-applet bug report submitted for Ubuntu 12.04.
<bmomjian> thanks for suggesting an update might have broken it
<DorkSector> Joel, hmm, that might be something, thanks!
<isomorphismes> I'm usually confused which things should be started with eg "lightdm" and which should be started with "service start lightdm". What's the difference between the types of programs and how do you know which style to use when?
<k1l> things you start with service are upstart services. that are base"programs".
<New_User_Ubuntu> i issued this command tar xvzf rmr2_3.3.1.tar.gz
<New_User_Ubuntu> and the file got gunzipped and stored in the folder
<New_User_Ubuntu> but as per instructions i am supposed to issue ./configure
<New_User_Ubuntu> but if i give that command in the folder its giving an error
<k1l> is there a configure script in the folder? see with "ls -al"
<New_User_Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10436990/
<New_User_Ubuntu> doesn't look like it
<k1l> yep
<New_User_Ubuntu> is there any other way to install that file
<k1l> i dont know what you are doing there at all. it sounds like you want to compile something
<New_User_Ubuntu> i have file that has an extension .tar.gz
<New_User_Ubuntu> i want to install it , so i used xvzf rmr2_3.3.1.tar.gz
<New_User_Ubuntu> to zip it and it became a folder
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     didn't you just installed that ppa?    and it gave you that file?   the idea behind the ppa is that it'd do all the installing automatically
<New_User_Ubuntu> bprompt_: i have moved further after that
<bprompt_> k
<New_User_Ubuntu> i am trying to install the packages for installing R
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:     well. you do have .configure in that listing... so    "./configure"   should run, assuming the file has execution permission, if not, chmod a+x on it
<bprompt_> New_User_Ubuntu:      "./.configure"    rather
<k1l> New_User_Ubuntu: you need to get things sorted. you dont install that .tar.gz
<k1l> New_User_Ubuntu: that tar.gz includes (or should include) the sourcecode and you want to compile it so you can "install" it.
<k1l> New_User_Ubuntu: the site you gave that file from should have instructions what to do with that code.
<New_User_Ubuntu> https://github.com/RevolutionAnalytics/RHadoop/wiki/Downloads
<aldasgasdf> hi guys, I´m using Lubuntu 14.04. Sometimes I switch to another Window Manager, which is i3. The issue that I have when I want to connect with another Wifi, I have to switch back to LXDE and choose the another network in the panel. Is there a way to trigger wifi list with a command?
<New_User_Ubuntu> i got it from that link
<New_User_Ubuntu> wow
<New_User_Ubuntu> K1l super
<New_User_Ubuntu> slowly but steadily learning ...:)
<bprompt_> aldasgasdf:     I use lxde window manager, though I run gnome-network-manager, thus I can put a shortcut to "nm-applet" on any window manager I wish, and get the network connections list, I'd think you could do the same for "i3", and give it a shortcut to a dock or system tray it may have
<samuel_> m
<samuel_> h
<aldasgasdf> bprompt_, thank you for your reply. Should I download the package gnome-network-manager or is this package preinstalled in my lubuntu?
<Guest16646> I have no sound playback in rhythmbox, how can i fix this?
<bprompt_> aldasgasdf:     not sure if Lubuntu includes it, but you can check with ->    dpkg --list | network-manager-gnome;    if not there, then install it, sure ->   sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<bprompt_> aldasgasdf:      and once install, you'd use the "nm-applet" to call the manager from anywhere
<bprompt_> hmmm
<bprompt_> aldasgasdf:    sorta  missed something therre ->    dpkg --list | grep network-manager-gnome:      to check for it =)
<Vespero> What up! Got that indicator working :D
<aldasgasdf> bprompt_, thank you. It seems working for me.
<tos-1> bprompt_, aldasgasdf: `dpkg -l network-manager-gnome | egrep ^ii` The status "ii" is important, because it tells you, whether the package is really installed.
<bprompt_> np
<arun_> guys, is Xfce for Ubuntu undergoing ?
<k1l> arun_: what do you mean?
<compdoc> Xubuntu is pretty current
<compdoc> its actively being updated, etc
<arun_> compdoc: thanks
<arun_> k1l: thanks. I got the point.
<notdaniel> hey guys, after upgrading from 14.04.1 to 14.04.2, my display is mostly white and has lines going through it. can't see what i'm supposed to at all. i have intel integrated graphics. but plugging into an external monitor works...
<notdaniel> also, the intel graphics driver installer which works on 14.04.1 gives an error that i don't have any intel hardware when i try to run it on 14.04.2
<notdaniel> not sure if anyone has any thoughts, i have not had to debug display drivers really
<Vespero> Don't have a lot of experience with Intel
<adsfadsf> Hi guys, can somebody help me briefly on how to install this font https://github.com/lucy/tewi-font  to run it on my ubuntu. I've done the steps mention on the page, but I can't still see the font in lxappearnce
<solsTiCe> hi. I am trying to play armagetronad on my dual screen setup. but the game is launched on the 2 screens at the same time. How do I set it up to run it on one screen ? I could disable one screen in System Settings > Display. But how to do it without disabling one screen ?
<platz> xfce and systemd have some oddities still
<platz> esp w/ power manager
<bprompt_> adsfadsf:      easy,  make ~/.fonts,   it'd be there already anyway, drop font files there, done :)
<platz> also I appear to be the last person using wicd, but chose it because it just works under i3 without a lot of deps
<kostkon> solsTiCe, you could try this:   export SDL_VIDEO_FULLSCREEN_HEAD=1 armagetronad
<solsTiCe> kostkon: yeah: I just found it on the web
<kostkon> solsTiCe, ;)
<solsTiCe> kostkon: does not work :-(
<adsfadsf> bprompt_: thank you very much
<bprompt_> np
<Scatiba> wazzup
<spaceindaver> Hi all, my compiz fails to load opengl which means unity can't start after I log in. Any idea how I can fix it?
<k1l> spaceindaver: make sure you have the kernel headers to your kernel isntalled and the video driver gets loaded properly
<spaceindaver> Okay, how can I check if the video driver was loaded properly?
<k1l> see dmesg and Xorg.log
<daftykins> spaceindaver: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k1l> but you can check if the other users can login and have the same issues
<Scatiba> alguem pode xupar minha rola?
<k1l> !pt | Scatiba
<ubottu> Scatiba: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<spaceindaver> daftykins, hang on, I am logged into a guest session so I could try searching for a solution, I will log in on the broken account and get the log
<daftykins> spaceindaver: there's no point, /var/log is system wide.
<daftykins> there's only one, not one per user
<daftykins> just run what i said.
<k1l> spaceindaver: does it work on the guest account?
<UBUN> HY every one
<daftykins> ...
<UBUN> can someonz help me with my ubuntu problem!!
<daftykins> not until you describe it
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10437959/
<UBUN> I remove java open jdk form my ubuntu version, restart the computer and it computer can't fonctionne correctly
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, I can log in as another user and everything works fine, its just my primary account that fails to run unity
<daftykins> oh ok. nothing to do with graphics drivers then
<spaceindaver_> Also, sorry for any delays, my internet connection is a little flaky
<UBUN> daftykins:  I remove java open jdk form my ubuntu version, restart the computer and it computer can't fonctionne correctly
<daftykins> spaceindaver_: login as your affected user at a TTY, then run "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<daftykins> UBUN: ask the channel, not me
<k1l> spaceindaver_: if it works for other users then its a user setting. maybe reset the users gnome settings then
<spaceindaver_> kil, how can I reset the gnome settings?
<daftykins> you rename the gnome folders
<daftykins> in your ~
<UBUN> daftykins: I did it
<UBUN> before ask you
<spaceindaver_> daftylkins, here is the ouput from "ls -al ~/" http://paste.ubuntu.com/10438010/
<daftykins> ugh that's messy
<mazzy> hi. who can help me fix an issue with iptables?
<daftykins> ##networking
<mazzy> thank you daftykins
<genii> daftykins: Craploads of Xauthority files in there
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, yeah sorry, I have had this laptop for a while :-p
<daftykins> spaceindaver_: can you pastebin ~/.Xauthority and .xsession-errors ?
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, here is my xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10438097/ I couldn't do my Xauthority
<daftykins> how come?
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, pastebinit crashed with a unicode error
<daftykins> heh
<UBUN> any one to help me??
<daftykins> your Xorg log suggests you're using only intel graphics on a laptop, so drivers weren't going to be much of an issue
<daftykins> spaceindaver_: so on your affected user, try "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then restart, see if unity works
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, well I have an Nvidia card as well, I use primusrun to launch progams with that
<daftykins> oh? your log said nothing about it
<TijG> UBUN: just ask your question, somebody will anwser
<daftykins> usually they mention both
<UBUN> TijG: thank's
<daftykins> UBUN: what language do you speak?
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, yeah I thought that was weird too. I'm not sure what I did to break it either, was trying out a game dev library and my system crashed, when I rebooted unity failed to launch, maybe it messed with my configuration in some way
<daftykins> not if another user works, nah
<UBUN> so, my ubuntu can't restart after removing java open jdk, what should I do!!
<daftykins> ubuntu does not rely upon java to run, so that's a bit weird.
<UBUN> daftykins: french or arabic :)
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<spaceindaver_> daftykins, I will mv my config and reboot, see what happens. Thanks for the help though :-)
<daftykins> no problemo
<TijG> UBUN: can't restart? what do you mean? does "sudo reboot" work in Terminal?
<UBUN> TijG: I means by that, when I restart my computer afer the java open jdk being removing, I can't acess my ubuntu desktop
<TijG> UBUN: what doesn't work? what do you expect to see?
<genii> UBUN: How did you remove it, through the Software Center or some other way?
<TijG> the graphical interface, does that work?
<TijG> do you get some sort of error message?
<UBUN> TijG: I can not access my desktop on unbutu , he stops in the middle
<TijG> UBUN: the middle?
<delinquentme> the defacto development machine for ubuntu ....
<delinquentme> MBP? or a ThinkPad?
<TijG> ThinkPad
<UBUN> TijG: I mean, it can't display the desktop, it stops before
<spaceindaver> daftykins, unity is back! thanks for all the help :-)
#ubuntu 2015-02-27
<daftykins> spaceindaver: it will have cleaned out all your program saved configs too, so if you go into ~/.configold and move programs back one by one (or just leave out the unity stuff) by moving back into ~/.config you'll be set :)
<spaceindaver> daftykins, great, that fix was a lot easier than I was expecting
<daftykins> no problemo
<daftykins> i just have to do the shotgun approach with desktops 'cause i don't know too much about them
<rpp601> what's the difference between 'ls && ls' and 'ls; ls'?
<beijing> asdf
<Dresk|Work> Is it normal right now for the latest Ubuntu LTS to not show proprietary drivers for NVIDIA 900 series GPUs?  I have to add a PPA manual from launchpad.net and install the packages manually, as opposed to the "Additional Drivers" tab, and it seems to always cause an error on boot
<daftykins> rpp601: both are pretty stupid, && means do command 2 if command 1 succeeds
<k1l> rpp601: one of them only runs the second command if the first command is running fine
<daftykins> e.g. i usually chain together "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bekks> Dresk|Work: Which GPU do you have, in particular?
<Dresk|Work> bekks, NVIDIA GTX 970, so Maxwell, PCI-E 16x
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: launchpad? so xorg-edgers?
<daftykins> there's no compatible driver built into ubuntu for the maxwell cards, no
<rpp601> which is best to run 'super-long-job' && or ; 'notify-me' when it's over -- no matter the result
<Dresk|Work> daftykins, I never quite understood the naming; I started with xorg-edgers but I didn't see packages at that PPA, so I used a launchpad.net PPA (maybe they are the same?)
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: the package names on the page differ from what's available, once you install it you apt-get update then it's nvidia-346
<bekks> rpp601: When the result doesnt matter, use ;
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : Is there a reason for that?  The proprietary driver from NVIDIA has supported the 900 series since last September
<rpp601> thx
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: don't know why Canonical are so slow to package up a newer driver, it's just the way it goes.
<daftykins> but yeah, don't just install a tonne of PPAs to 'make things work' that'll cause you drama in the future
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : Even after adding the PPA I assumed I'd see it under Additional Drivers; is there a reason why it doesn't detect a proprietary driver alternative?  Is that just hardcoded / a maintained database by Canonical about the PCI device ID and corresponding drivers?
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: pass.
<TijG> and what with some ATI Mobility cards? I always get ~5% CPU usage from Compiz, all the time
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : Well, so far I haven't had luck getting a smooth installation of the driver I need (every boot I get a dkms crash) - what would you recommend?
<daftykins> 14.04.2, clean install, update... add xorg-edgers, install nvidia-346. sorted.
<skynetguy> hi
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : At that point now, let me add xorg-edgers
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: if there's something wrong even then, there's something up with your setup
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: you haven't added any PPAs at all yet?
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : I just did a fresh install after being unhappy with what was going on prior (where I was using a launchpad.net PPA)
<daftykins> ah ok
<TijG> nothing on Compiz using CPU instead of the GFX card?
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : See this guy is suggesting this PPA : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<daftykins> TijG: they haven't been called 'ATI' for years, so maybe you're using some antique that uses the 'radeon' driver only? *shrug*
<daftykins> Dresk|Work: yeah, no. would not touch.
<TijG> daftykins: good call, could be! how can I check?
<daftykins> the device? "lspci"
<daftykins> driver in use? read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TijG> using the AMD accelerator driver from fglrx-update
<TijG> got the Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<daftykins> so that's fglrx then mmmhmm
<k1l> !away > BlackVenom|Away
<ubottu> BlackVenom|Away, please see my private message
<daftykins> i don't have a clue on the age of those mobile ones
<XenophonF> daftykins: hey daftykins
<TijG> bought the laptop back in march 2013
<XenophonF> daftykins: can i submit an update for the wiki entry for the macbookpro5,1?
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : After downloading the packages, you recommend using nvidia-xconfig to get it using the nvidia driver, or does it automagically adjust X somehow?  Last I checked Ubuntu tries to avoid a xorg.conf
<daftykins> don't do it, no
<daftykins> Linux as a whole doesn't use a xorg.conf no, it's all auto detect for the most part
<XenophonF> daftykins: i got ubuntu desktop 14.10 to install and run, but i had to use legacy boot and nomodeset to do it
<daftykins> XenophonF: i win the prize \o/ be sure to sign up and record your progress on the wiki
<XenophonF> daftykins: i'm going to re-try Ubuntu Server 14.10 next
<XenophonF> LOL
<XenophonF> will do
<Dresk|Work> Be right back, rebooting
<TijG> even when the system is idle, compiz is using ~5% CPU :/
<daftykins> *shrug* use a non wasteful desktop
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : Cool, no error on start
<TijG> it's a laptop :(
<daftykins> desktop environment
<TijG> suggestions? compiz is a default in Ubuntu
<daftykins> for unity, yeah
<daftykins> i'm saying ditch unity as a desktop environment (DE)
<daftykins> what's the rest of the laptop spec?
<Dresk|Work> daftykins : So as long as I don't do a dist-upgrade, I can update all packages safely with this PPA?
<daftykins> nothing wrong with a dist-upgrade at all
<Dresk|Work> Hm, seemed like I was warned to do a ppa-purge before doing a dist-upgrade
<daftykins> you might be under the false impression dist-upgrade means an upgrade to a newer ubuntu, which is not what it means at all
<daftykins> yeah. that's not what dist-upgrade does
<Dresk|Work> I believe I was under that impression
<daftykins> i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade all the time to keep current on a given release
<TijG> daftykins: Intel Core i7-2640M (2,8Ghz), 12GB RAM, 256GB SSD, ATI Radeon 6400M
<daftykins> it's really confusingly named
<daftykins> TijG: definitely not one of the hybrid graphics setups?
<Dresk|Work> An ATI Radeon?  Is it really still an ATi?  I gotta look that up, AMD bought them like a decade ago
<TijG> daftykins: yup
<TijG> Dresk|Work: could be, it's a habit since I'm always used ATI/AMD
<Dresk|Work> TijG : As daftykins said, just a heads up, lots of people don't know that ATi used to be AMD's cards, so, that's an AMD card, best refer to it as such
<Dresk|Work> TijG : The ATi brand stopped completely I believe 7 years ago
<nonuby> i have kboard shortcut ctrl+alt+t launch terminal, works fine, however after suspend and resume it no longer works, is this a known issue?
<nonuby> 14.10/64
<TijG> I'm getting old ;( thanks for the reminder
<TijG> dreamcat5: although lspci still says AMD/ATI
<crazyhead42> Hey, is there any way to make the files GUI show hidden files, even temporarily?
<daftykins> that's a kernel identifier, so they probably keep the legacy both names
<daftykins> crazyhead42: ctrl+H ?
<daftykins> it's in the settings
<crazyhead42> Thank you.
<hammza> hi
<justace> Is there any way to save a certain settings config?
<justace> like if I want certain settings to be on if i'm watching movies but a different set on for music and a different set for normal use?
<crazyhead42> I think you can do that if you use two different users.
<game0> hey, ubuntu community, what's up?
<game0> I have installed ubuntu server in my machine, and I'm having a problem in how to set the hostname?
<game0> I have edited the file /etc/hosts
<TijG> game0: try 'hostname host.name.com'
<bazhang> !hostname | game0
<ubottu> game0: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<kostkon> justace, what kind of settings
<daftykins> you need to edit both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname at the same time
<game0> but it's still showing me the computer name everytime
<TijG> game0: did you reboot after the changes?
<daftykins> yeah you know it's not instant right?
<game0> I will reboot
<game0> Actually I pressed Alt+ctrl+del
<game0> and the system restarted
<daftykins> yeah that's... not common procedure
<justace> kostkon: for instance, if im watching movies i dont want the screen to turn off or suspend
<TijG> good enough
<daftykins> sudo shutdown -r 0 = reboot
<TijG> sudo reboot
<justace> kostkon: but if im listening to music i want the screen to shut off without suspending
<game0> kostkon I tried sudo nano /etc/hosts
<game0> then I have added the following line
<kostkon> justace, give caffeine a try then https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<game0> <My IP> www.hostname.com
<game0> then I did
<game0> sudo service hostname restart
<daftykins> wat
<secret-fire> hello, I am having trouble with my sound not playing
<TijG> secret-fire: it's not muted, right?
<secret-fire> no
<secret-fire> TijG: I went into settings and tried to test the sound no luck
<TijG> secret-fire: does your soundcard show up in 'lspci'?
<justace> kostkon: will this allow me to turn off the screen without suspending too?
<kostkon> justace, probably
<secret-fire> TijG: I can pastebin the results
<TijG> secret-fire: sure, go ahead :)
<justace> kostkon: well, im sold
<secret-fire> TijG: http://pastebin.com/viEwtAU3
<XenophonF> so... xfs or ext4?
<XenophonF> i'm not ready for btrfs :)
<XenophonF> or maybe i should give jfs a spin?
<game0> still having the same problem after restarting
<game0> what should I do?
<game0> ubuntu people can someone help me?
<daftykins> game0: "the same problem?" what does your prompt read, and run these please: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /etc/hosts" and "pastebinit /etc/hostname"
<daftykins> !patience | game0
<TijG> secret-fire: try 'sudo apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss'
<ubottu> game0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<secret-fire> TijG: then try again?
<secret-fire> TijG: still no sound
<TijG> secret-fire: after the install open 'alsamixer'
<TijG> secret-fire: and check if there isn't any channel muted (MM)
<secret-fire> TijG: ok
<secret-fire> TijG: one channel is muted under hdmi
<game0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10438970
<game0> that's the link that came to me
<TijG> secret-fire: unmute by going to that channel and press m
<TijG> secret-fire: and try playing sound
<secret-fire> TijG:ok, done but i cant raise beyond 00
<TijG> secret-fire: damn :/
<daftykins> you would know if you were connected via HDMI.
<TijG> secret-fire: oh wait, you mean MM is now 00? that's normal, it's the bars that tell the volume
<secret-fire> yes
<game0> I have opened the link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10438970
<secret-fire> no bars
<secret-fire> TijG: not sure what to do
<TijG> secret-fire: sorry, but that's all i've got for now :/
<daftykins> game0: are you trying to say that your system hosts those 3 websites?
<daftykins> game0: that is not how you setup a hosts file :)
<game0> daftykins> , <ubottu> I have pasted the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10438970/
<daftykins> *facepalm* yes i saw it, i'm talking to you about it XD
<game0> no I'm not saying that
<game0> I'm just testing
<secret-fire> TijG: starting an update maybe that will help
<daftykins> alright well you can test elsewhere.
<secret-fire> TijG: since its a new install
<daftykins> someone else can take over this one, it's past my bed time :>
<game0> daftykins all of them aren't working
<TijG> secret-fire: alright, let's hope so
<game0> daftykins I was putting
<TijG> i'm off btw, nn!
<game0> one by one
<game0> not all of them
<game0> as you see
<daftykins> stop pressing enter and stop highlighting me, i gotta go \o
<game0> daftykins OK, no problem, thanks any how
<game0> can someone help me in this?
<bazhang> game0, changing hostname?
<game0> I have installed ubuntu and tried to configure the host name but it's not working
<game0> I tried to place it in the hosts file in many different places but all aren't working
<game0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10438970/
<game0> that's my file
<bazhang> game0, are you confusing changing hostname with setting up a server?
<game0> I can fix the file, but it will not work
<game0> I tried many times
<game0> still giving me, when I right "hostname"
<game0> computername
<game0> this is weired somehow
<bazhang> !hostname | game0 read this
<ubottu> game0 read this: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<gcosmin> hi, how can I set my touchpad to work like on windows 8 ... if I tap once on it does not do anything, in windows 8 that means left click  ?
<rdpo1ntbl4k> ola
<DPensiveMind> Greetings.
<secret-fire> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<Fieldy> hi, what's the proper way to stop something from starting at boot, in this case, nginx?
<bazhang> secret-fire, with pavucontrol and padevchooser?
<bazhang> !info paprefs | secret-fire
<secret-fire> bazhang: I have no playback whatsoever
<ubottu> secret-fire: paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (utopic), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<bazhang> secret-fire, so you have installed those two packages and configured them then
<secret-fire> bazhang : getting pavucontrol and the other one
<bazhang> secret-fire, is PCM set to 100, or lower in alsamixer
<secret-fire> bazhang : which channel?
<akkad> getting 404's abruptly on this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<akkad> is precise no longer supported?
<secret-fire> bazhang: everything set to 0 in alsa
<bazhang> secret-fire, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<daftykins> !12.04 | akkad
<ubottu> akkad: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<bazhang> !precise
<game0> OK, It's being changed but there is another message that comes out to me: Error:domain_name is required, how can I solve this?
<secret-fire> bazhang : the device is hda ati hdmi all at 00
<akkad> wonder why that url stopped working
<bazhang> secret-fire, whats pcm set to
<game0> it worked fine
<secret-fire> bazhang : 100
<codyrobbins> I’m installing the chef package and it includes a daemon that I would like to stop after the package is installed. However, neither ‘sudo stop chef-client’, ‘sudo service chef-client stop’, or ‘/etc/init.d/chef-client stop’ kill the daemon process. How do I go about figuring out what is wrong?
<bazhang> secret-fire, dial it down to 80
<k1l> akkad: "sudo apt-get update"
<bazhang> !info chef-client
<ubottu> Package chef-client does not exist in utopic
<codyrobbins> bazhang: The package is named chef
<secret-fire> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> codyrobbins, then why use chef-client in the command
<codyrobbins> Because that’s the init script it installs.
<akkad> thanks. I guess Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS is getting phased out now
<daftykins> no it's good until 2017.
<daftykins> _2017_
<k1l> akkad: no
<secret-fire> bazhang: still no sound
<k1l> akkad: did you run the apt-get command i suggested?
<akkad> that's what is generating the error
<k1l> can you please pastebin that?
<akkad> sure
<akkad> k1l https://gist.github.com/c1446f49cc5dea16b4b8
<akkad> k1l can you reach http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages?
 * akkad moves to just using mirrors
<k1l> akkad: seems like the server got some hiccup. you could try a mirror or just wait till its fixed
 * akkad loves rtfm used in cases of not rtfq
<Thrasher> identify ranman
<Thrasher> ack
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> Can anybody help me configure Lirc on Ubuntu 14.10?
<Thrasher> run xchat
<Thrasher> apt-get xchat
<flip> hey, my audio was showing as dummy driver and i uninstalled alsa and reinstalled then restarted alsa and nothing.  THis is the second time it has happened.  any idea what to do? please?
<PlanckWalk> Firefox 36 removed the "-remote" option and broke opening links from other programs in my xubuntu install.  Is there a workaround?
<flip> i dunno if we can get help here PlancWalk
<daftykins> you can, just be patient
<daftykins> it's volunteer run so be glad you even have somewhere to go :)
<Adrian1pro> hello
<flip> hello
<Wenceslao> hello
<Adrian1pro> how are you guys
<Adrian1pro> some how i was in a channel, aand they banned me
<flip> long day so far and im here so i can get help to get back to work so...you know, another day in paradise
<flip> what happened
<flip> ?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Adrian1pro> ?
<Adrian1pro> i need help
<bazhang> what is your ubuntu support question Adrian1pro
<Adrian1pro> i cant open a cd
<bazhang> Adrian1pro, details
<DPensiveMind> whois bazhang
<Adrian1pro> i put a cd in the computer and i dondt no how to open it
<Adrian1pro> can i be a operator
<Adrian1pro> or be ops
<GraemeLion> No
<bazhang> Adrian1pro, are you trying to rip it, play it, or what; what version of ubuntu, which music player or other program are you trying to access it with, what exact errors are you encountering
<Adrian1pro> its a game
<Adrian1pro> am trying to play it
<bazhang> Adrian1pro, please place the entirety of your answer on a single line dont use enter as punctuation
<NikolaiToryzin> bazhang: 'k'
<Adrian1pro> k
<GraemeLion> what game is it that you're trying to play?
<Adrian1pro> Cubeworld, and its the cd, am trying to open it.
<bazhang> Adrian1pro, what game, what version of ubuntu, what errors, etc etc
<Adrian1pro> Cubeworld, i have linuxlite
<bazhang> !find cubeworld
<Adrian1pro> where
<ubottu> Package/file cubeworld does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> Adrian1pro, is linuxlite some OS based on ubuntu or what
<Adrian1pro> idk
<GraemeLion> Linuxlite is an ubuntu deriv, cubeworld is a windows only game
<Adrian1pro> ohh k
<Adrian1pro> will thks
<bazhang> Adrian1pro, since linuxlite is not supported here, find their support channel, and #winehq for windows games via wine
<tripelb> Hello. How to find Nvidia's driver since nouveau (open source) driver errs in documented bug. NV42GL video card on Dell core2duo tower. Ubuntu 24.04
<tripelb> =quadro fx 3450
<bazhang> 14.04?
<Guest77720> I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 24.04.  What repo is that in?
<tripelb> bazhang: right lts
<bazhang> 24 wont be until 2024
<eddieftw> hey
<Guest77720> That's how cutting edge it is.
<NikolaiToryzin> You're so unique
<eddieftw> I am having a problem. I am only hosting 2 minecraft servers currently and my ram usage is 311354MB out of 766 for some reason
<eddieftw> the servers only have 4GB dedicated to it. can someone please help ^^
<NikolaiToryzin> eddieftw: swap
<NikolaiToryzin> You're swapping so hard it isn't funny
<eddieftw> the swap has 4GB dedicated to it.
<eddieftw> uhh
<NikolaiToryzin> Lmao
<eddieftw> I don't understand. xP
<GraemeLion> Minecraft servers are hefty beasts.
<NikolaiToryzin> Just set limits on the jvm
<eddieftw> we need.
<eddieftw> we did I mean* java -Xmx4G -Xms4G  is the start
<NikolaiToryzin> Holy fuck man don't xms
<eddieftw> wat?
<eddieftw> could that be why? lol
<NikolaiToryzin> That sets out the amount of ram to allocate
<eddieftw> so you're saying I should remove that line/
<NikolaiToryzin> Java normally allocates memory as it needs it up to xmx
<eddieftw> so just like this "screen -S mc java -Xmx4G -XX:MaxPermSize=512M -jar cauldron-server.jar nogui"
<NikolaiToryzin> xms basically says start out using 4 gb of ram totally regardless of it we need it our not
<NikolaiToryzin> That's a bit more sane
<tripelb> Correction:. Where do I find Nvidia's driver since nouveau (open source) driver errs in documented bug. NV42GL video card ( =quadro fx 3450 )on Dell core2duo tower. Ubuntu 14.04 - I have tried to find it. Hints?
<eddieftw> okay okay...what do I do to be exact NikolaiToryzin ? xD
<NikolaiToryzin> Xms 256 most likely
<eddieftw> wat? 256
<eddieftw> are you sure? lol
<eddieftw> screen -S mc java -Xmx256M -XX:MaxPermSize=512M -jar cauldron-server.jar nogui so like this?
<NikolaiToryzin> Just drop xms to something that doesn't try to initially allocate 8 gb of ram all at once on a system with 4
<NikolaiToryzin> No, -Xmx4G -Xms256M
<NikolaiToryzin> Your max is just the most amount of memory it can use
<NikolaiToryzin> Xmx is max
<eddieftw> NikolaiToryzin:  okay should I try running the server now?
<NikolaiToryzin> Go for it
<rpp601> hey guys, sorry for the lame question but... what does this tell you?
<rpp601> .... nevermind, i'm a moron
<GraemeLion> rpp601, we've all done it.  Some of us in grand style
<rpp601> i was about to ask why i couldn't reattach my screen - when i was IN the screen session.
<rpp601> it says screen is running but i can't reattach! *facepalm*
<eddieftw> NikolaiToryzin:  its onl at 4GB now which is...good :P
<NikolaiToryzin> eddieftw: urras joined to help you figure out some issues with it.
<eddieftw> ah okay cool. this has happened multiple times to me
<eddieftw> I have a feeling it'll spike up as soon as I go back to sleep xD
<NikolaiToryzin> Might want to set a lower xmx
<eddieftw> it's fine
<eddieftw> it was probably just the command line thing
<NikolaiToryzin> Sure, just know that swapping is going to hurt like hell and you're running 2 separate jvms
<eddieftw> NikolaiToryzin:  are you saying that hosting 2 jvms on the same machine is a bad idea..?
<NikolaiToryzin> eddieftw: I'm saying that 4 gb of ram for 2 jvms allowed to use 4 gb of ram each is pretty bad
<NikolaiToryzin> On top of that you've got the OSes caching
<eddieftw> but oyu told me to use that?
<NikolaiToryzin> Elasticsearch recommends using only up to half of your systems ram under 32 gb
<NikolaiToryzin> For the heap
<NikolaiToryzin> Also jvm based so I reckon it applies
<eddieftw> im only using 8GB in total
<eddieftw> 4316/27604 being used.
<NikolaiToryzin> But you've got 4 gb of ram man
<eddieftw> im confused NikolaiToryzin. are you saying I should allow more ram
<eddieftw> my dedicated server has 32GB of RAM..
<NikolaiToryzin> Wait wait wait
<NikolaiToryzin> You have 32 gb of actual physical ram?
<eddieftw> yes....
<NikolaiToryzin> ...
<NikolaiToryzin> You said 4 gb earlier
<eddieftw> there is literally 32GB of ram on my server..
<eddieftw> no no I said 4GB allocated to my mc servers
<eddieftw> unless I typed it wrong lol
<NikolaiToryzin> Shit, you're fine then
<NikolaiToryzin> Just leave a low xms and don't let the xmx of both get over half your 32
<NikolaiToryzin> So 8 gb each if you're only running a minecraft server
<eddieftw> mhm
<eddieftw> well.
<eddieftw> 2 servers. each server has 4GB :P
<spagett> Are we talking about how many dedotated WAM it takes to run the serber?
<eddieftw> sorry please repeat that question? oh oh DEDICATED RAM!
<eddieftw> lol.
<NikolaiToryzin> Fucking love that video
<eddieftw> so do I ::P
<NikolaiToryzin> I... I bet you attended minecon
<eddieftw> nope.
<NikolaiToryzin> It was a joke
<eddieftw> what's a joke?
<spagett> Do you guys use any other variants of the GNU/Linux system aside from Ubuntu?
<spagett> I'm looking for a new GNU/Linux distribution to test out.
<eddieftw> Debian? :P
<NikolaiToryzin> spagett: NixOS is great if you want innovation
<Vespero> Question: Let's say I have an Ubuntu partition on a damaged harddrive. The superblock is dead and none of the suggested alternative superblocks work. What's the best option for data recovery?
<wtfooooo> anyone know why this is happening? http://pastie.org/private/ljol4lqukfou6lakq0a1g i cannot run any iptables commands without this error. it's destroying my environment atm... please help!
<Bashing-om> !testdisk | Vespero
<Vespero> Bashing-om: Testdisk can't read or write to the drive
<Vespero> Bashing-om: It can't find the partition table
<kelly69> hello everyone i have an acer aspire laptop and it comes already with windows 8 in 500GB HDD, now i want to purchase a SSD and i will make the main drive and i want to install Ubuntu inside it, the Q is is it possible to dual boot between Ubuntu and windows each system in separate drive ? could you help me please
<NikolaiToryzin> You can write a new partion table man
<NikolaiToryzin> No idea how to do that on Linux, but if you used OS X I could help!
<Vespero> Teskdisk asked for partition locations on the drive when I tried to do that
<Vespero> which I don't know exactly
<Bashing-om> Vespero: Afraid there is not much hope. but a list of tools : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<NikolaiToryzin> You can use test disk to search for them
<Vespero> Testdisk can't read the drive
<Vespero> I can access another partition on it, though
<Vespero> so it's not 100% dead
<Bashing-om> Vespero: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<meatmanek> hi all. I'm trying to build a 14.04 USB install drive with a custom preseed file. I've been mostly following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, but I think the mkisofs command is out of date (for example, it doesn't create a hybrid ISO that works on USB drives, nor does it know about EFI.). Does anybody know where the actual Ubuntu build scripts live for building the install isos?
<Vespero> So what, delete the partitions and then try to recover the raw data?
<krabador> on pastebinit -h   ---->     -m [permatag] (default: none)      <--- how must i use it ?
<BornToBeAlive> Hello :)
<Bashing-om> Vespero: Noramlly, what one does if the data is important is to clone the drive and work on the clone; to preclude additional damage to the data .
<Vespero> Bashing-om: That's actually a really cool idea. I don't have an extra drive, though
<Vespero> Huh, Disk Utility says "Disk is OK, 13 bad sectors"
<Vespero> It can see the partition and its size, but not the UUID
<Bashing-om> Vespero: Try following the .howtogeek.com guide, see what you can do ... testdisk is the industry stanadard.
<tripelb> Correction:. Where do I find Nvidia's driver since nouveau (open source) driver errs in documented bug. NV42GL video card ( =quadro fx 3450 )on Dell core2duo tower. Ubuntu 14.04 - I have tried to find it. Hints? I have tried apt-cache search nvidia to no good. And web pages and a suggested dpkg -l | grep  but when I confessed these commands were new to me I was rebuffed in #nvidia for not knowing my distro. (Ubuntu since 6.04 but never before a graphics car
<Vespero> Testdisk can't read the drive though, would deleting the partition help that?
<mahasamoot> device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: No such file or directory
<mahasamoot>  Failed to open temporary keystore device.
<mahasamoot>  device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-10457 failed: No such device or address
<peelout> tripelb: software sources.
<mahasamoot> cryptsetup luksFormat  --verify-passphrase --cipher=serpent-xts-essiv:whirlpool --key-size=512 /dev/sda3
<peelout> tripelb: their will be a tab in software sources additional drivers.
<Vespero> What exactly would writing 0s to the MBR do?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Per: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/59827/en-us ; that driver is 304 and is available in the software repository .
<peelout> Vespero: wipe It. Secure erase. Sorta.
<meatmanek> Vespero: makes that drive unbootable,  usually also wipes the partition map.
<meatmanek> not really secure
<meatmanek> someone clever could still get the files back
<Hideme> Is it possible to install a package from 14.10 into 14.04LTS and if so... how?
<Vespero> Some places say that that might help me get data off the partitions
<Raekwon> does repeatedly writing zeroes decrease the chances of data recovery
<Bashing-om> Vespero: What retuens form a liveDVD of terminal commands: sudo fdisk -lu , sudo blkid ?
<Vespero> (not being able to boot from the drive is not an issue)
<peelout> Raekwon: http://www.dban.org/
<Bashing-om> Vespero: IF it is indeed a bad partition table, there are a number of backups one can move into place. What makes you think the partition table is corrupt ?
<Raekwon> peelout: thanks
<peelout> Raekwon: Try erasing a audio tape. It will still play back but with some static. It needs random data multi writes.
<buddd> i used the repo to install postgresql, but I have no idea how to access it, or even where it is now
<Vespero> Bashing-om: Uhh, the superblock can't be read, I know that much. It came up somewhere in the course of the past week as I've been trying to mount this thing
<peelout> Raekwon: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dban/ Is the real link to the wiping iso
<Vespero> Bashing-om: I tried the back-up superblocks from mke2fs, but none of them worked
<Bashing-om> Vespero: Spare off the superblock : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<Raekwon> peelout: perfect analogy, totally get it
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i have a question about openvpn client. Anyone familiar with it to help me out? As far as one files are needed in the etc/openvpn folder
<Vespero> Bashing-om: Fsck gives me "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda6 Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<peelout> Raekwon: did you get the correct link http://sourceforge.net/projects/dban/
<Vespero> I've tried using e2fsck with the alternate block locations
<Vespero> e2fsck tells me that the superblock is corrupt
<Bashing-om> Vespero: Do not know further, I am out of ideas .
<Vespero> Bashing-om: Well, thanks anyway
<peelout> Vespero: did you try formating
<peelout> Bashing-om: the partition may of been involved in a crash with another OS. A reboot of the other OS May of fixed it
<edenist> hey, has anyone else running a Kaveri APU on 14.10 or 14.04 with HWE?
<Bashing-om> peelout: Many things one could try . A proper application of testdisk is the more likely to resolve . Or so I think.
<peelout> edenist: what's hwe
<philwong> hello
<philwong> I notice that there is a way to use 14.04 LTS in the KDE environment but it says to install Kubuntu-Desktop in order to do that... will this turn Ubuntu into Kubuntu?
<peelout> philwong: if you do that. At the log in screen, you can select the desktop you want to run for your session.
<philwong> peelout: ya but if I install the KDE on Ubuntu 14.04 will it turn Ubuntu Into Kubuntu
<philwong> according to this
<philwong> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452083/how-to-install-kde-along-unity
<philwong> it will, right?
<MisterMom> philwong, it may change the splash screen but you will be able to use ubuntu desktop or kde desktop your choice at log in screen
<philwong> so it will still be "Ubuntu" right?
<philwong> not Kubuntu
<Guest77720> You can still call it whatever you like
<peelout> philwong: not really. Ubuntu runs UNITY desktop. Kubuntu runs KDE. During login you can select unity or kde. Log out now. Above your sign in name click on the little charm. You will only see unity.
<philwong> hmmm, but then wouldn't it be the same as just installed Kubuntu then?
<peelout> philwong: no.
<Bashing-om> peelout: HWE : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack .
<philwong> so this just means that its using kubuntu's theme?
<ubuntu-mate> good evening ladies and gents
<peelout> philwong: just do it. It won't hurt.
<Guest77720> g'day mate
<peelout> Bashing-om: Thank you.
<peelout> philwong: kde is not a theme.
<philwong> environment
<peelout> philwong: it's a complete desktop environment.
<philwong> yes
<philwong> I like KDE
<philwong> just used to that layout
<peelout> philwong: sudu apt-get install kde-base.         Is all it takes.
<philwong> ok and after that it will prompt me upon login
<philwong> which one to choose
<peelout> philwong: sudo.
<peelout> philwong: it won't prompt you but at the login screen you can pick the desktop.
<philwong> ok
<edenist> peelout, HWE is Hardware Enablement stack. It basically upgrades you to the kernel version of the next release
<peelout> philwong: if you don't pick one. It will use the last one used.
<peelout> edenist: Thank you.
<edenist> for example, in 14.04, the release kernel was 3.13. HWE enables me to now install kernel 3.16, which comes with 14.04.2
<eazy> i want to install viber and skype on my ubuntu 14.04
<eazy> hi
<philwong> another question I had, I understand you can run wine which runs windowds apps, but is it possible for those windows apps to run at ubuntu startup? for example I use a desktop reminding application which is windows based
<eazy> any one pls
<edenist> the reason I ask, is that kernel 3.13 didn't officially support the AMD Kaveri APU's
<eazy> exact procedure and commands
<edenist> so now that I have upgraded to 3.16, I was expecting the features to now work
<edenist> but they dont. Most importantly, CPU temperature monitoring is still broken and does not work
<edenist> It was supposedly patched into the 3.14 kernel's k10temp module.... but it doesn't work
<edenist> was wondering if anyone else is running a Kaveri APU
<peelout> philwong: I know it's possible even for wine apps. KDE has a user hidden startup folder to.
<philwong> cool cool
<peelout> philwong: the kde startup folder is similar to Windows startup folder.
<philwong> ok, will check that out
<philwong> thanks
<peelout> philwong: unity has startup items list buried in system settings
<Fandroid> Alright, attempting to boot a live disk with no luck.
<Fandroid> I got into ash by tweaking the boot args.
<Fandroid> But I can’t figure out how to pull up a GUI.
<Fandroid> The only way I could get it to do anything was to disable acpi. This is because the box I’m working on doesn’t support it. I also removed the first bit of the boot command, leaving only init.
<philwong> peelout are you there?
<philwong> E: Unable to locate package kde-base
<eazy> hi
<eazy> any one pls
<eazy> exact procedure and commands
<eazy> to install skype and viber on ubuntu 14.04
<Slade-> so if i wanted to setup an application that could be started or killed (kill -9) by people of a specific group, is it best to just have them sudo to the same account?
<XenophonF> ubuntu server 14.10 on a macbookpro5,1 - i cannot get VESA powerdown to work on the text console. the screen saver will kick in, but the backlight won't shut off. i had to use the "nomodeset" kernel option in order to get the console to work in the first place. perhaps VESA powerdown won't work as a side effect?
<SchrodingersScat> screensaver?
<XenophonF> yeah - on the textmode console, not x
<root427> hello
<Fandroid> This channel needs more active users.
<root427> obviously
<root427> so no one is in here or what
<Slade-> root427, welcome to irc
<Fandroid> Oh, and the message I get when booting normally is “unable to find a medium containing a live file system.”
<root427> hello Slade wilson
<darktomas> Hey Guys :)
<buddd> stupid question, how do I figure out my ip through the terminal
<cornelius> buddd: ifconfig -a
<edenist> buddd, or ' ip a'
<IPJunkie> buddd: or did you mean your external ip?
<buddd> I'm not entirely sure, I'm trying to connect the postgresql admin to my local server
<L0G0s>  /buffer Mechboards
<mekhami> is there an iterm2-like terminal for Ubuntu? I like having splittable terminal windows, can gnome terminal do that?
<kailas> Hi guys is there a good document viewer for Ubuntu
<Fandroid> LibreOffice or OpenOffice.
<jotterbot> buddd: curl ifconfig.me
<IPJunkie> Evince is the default pdf reader for vanilla Ubuntu.
<IPJunkie> It's literally called "Document Viewer" in the title bar.
<kailas> yeah, I have Libre Office and it doesnt quite work as well as I would want
<buddd> i used netstat to try to figure out my postgresql server, I found a path called /var/run/postg, which I assume is what I'm looking for. its streeam/listening/ 12442 1269/postgres
<buddd> how do I figure out the ip to plug into postgresl admin
<GoatMilking> I have a computer with a windows 7 sticker/key etc so a legal copy of windows 7 home premium, a while ago i brought windows 8.1 and installed it and three times its stopped loading and I've had to keep reinstalling it after lots of blue screens etc... it just doesnt like the computer so now I want to go back to windows 7 home prem but i can't find the install dvd, what can I do?
<Ben64> GoatMilking: ask ##windows
<kailas> I need to write a lot of reports and was hopiing to find something newer than Libre Office
<GoatMilking> damnit
<GoatMilking> ok
<Fandroid> Why would you even ask here?
<GoatMilking> i want to use linux full time but my wife gets angry
<Fandroid> Dual-boot.
<EriC^^> kailas, pdf?
<Fandroid> Set Windows to the default.
<GoatMilking> i asked because it seemed like the most silly thing to do
<buddd> /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQ.5432
<buddd> is there a way to figure out the ip here
<kailas> EriC^^: Yeah pdfs
<EriC^^> kailas, there's okular
<kailas> EriC^^: Does Okular let me write PDFs
<EriC^^> i think so, yes
<kailas> EriC^^: Ahh nice, I will have to look into that then
<kailas> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> kailas, no problem
<IPJunkie> kailas: writing PDF's is as easy as using the "export" or "print to file" functions in most Office writers.
<kailas> IPJunkie: yeah, its just that i feel Libre doesnt have many features that I would have wanted, also everytime I close the odt file, all the formatting is gone, which is really very inconvinient
<IPJunkie> What do you mean the formatting is gone when you close it?  The point of making a PDF is that it will look identical anywhere/way you open it.
<buddd> where is the etc folder
<buddd> god my questions are newbish
<IPJunkie>  /etc
<buddd> yeah but how do I get there through the gui
<buddd> i need to open a file
<buddd> oh nm
<kailas> IPJunkie: So when I create the odt file, I am still working on the report. Before exporting it to PDF, I add pictures to the odt file. If I close this ODT file, and then open the ODT again, all images, Bold text everything is gone. PDF is not really the problem. The odt file is.
<buddd> man i'm dumb
<buddd> btw how do you open simple text files through the terminal
<kailas> buddd: gedit file.txt &
<kailas> buddd: gedit is the program, the & at the end sends the process to the background, so that you can still typr commands on the terminal.
<IPJunkie> unless you only need to read it in which case "cat file.txt."
<kailas> IPJunkie: I think I am going to start using LaTeX :D
<buddd> it said no protocol specified
<buddd> then a bunch of mumbo jumbo
<kailas> buddd: what did you type?
<buddd> gedit postgresl.conf &
<kailas> buddd: also do you have gedit installed???
<buddd> don't remember uninstalling it
<kailas> buddd: try "cat postgresl.conf" no & here
<buddd> that works but just spams over my terminal
<meatmanek> so debian uses the 'debian-cd' program
<buddd> theres no way to open it in the gui?
<meatmanek> to build ISOs
<EriC^^> buddd, are you in a gui?
<meatmanek> but ubuntu doesn't seem to use debian-cd. Anybody know what the Ubuntu Installer team uses to build the isos?
<buddd> so like open it into the gui from the terminal so I can edit it
<kailas> buddd: yeah, but you are using a Ubuntu system right? I mean is it a GUI session?
<IPJunkie> buddd: doas the file need you to sudo?
<EriC^^> buddd, typing gedit in the terminal says no protocol specified?
<buddd> on ubuntu gui, but have terminal open
<buddd> i could just use the trackpad to navigate the folders, but that's annoying
<EriC^^> buddd, are you ssh'd in?
<buddd> i am not that sophisticated. I have a laptop with ubuntu in front of me, everything is on this laptop
<buddd> some day
<EriC^^> buddd, are you running it as your user or root?
<kailas> buddd: I use vim, but it does have a curve, also check this out, might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858266
<buddd> eric^^ I don't know?
<Ben64> buddd: what file are you trying to edit
<EriC^^> buddd, open a new terminal and type gedit
<gtsnexp> Ideas on how to rescale stuff to work with 4k monitors?
<buddd> this is probably a dumb question, but hwo do you open a new terminal
<buddd> i only have one terminal i know of :(
<EriC^^> buddd, press ctrl+alt+T
<gtsnexp> some apps don't use system fonts for their GUIs
<buddd> sweet jesus
<buddd> it opens gedit
<gtsnexp> Anyone here working with 4k monitors at all?
<IPJunkie> buddd: do you remember remapping that shortcut?
<EriC^^> ok, if the file you want to edit is in your home dir
<EriC^^> just type gedit filename &
<EriC^^> or gedit /path/to/filename &
<buddd> oh yeah, I tried to make sublime do that too, I didn't think I took out geddit tho
<EriC^^> buddd, you should know something, type exit to close the terminal, if you press on the button or use alt+f4 it will close gedit as well
<EriC^^> typing exit will leave gedit open
<buddd> this shouldn't be this difficult, does anyone know how to figure out the ip of a postgresql server running on a local computer (my laptop)?
<kailas> buddd: that should be the ip of your system, you should be able to access it using 127.0.0.1
<kailas> buddd: 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address and points back to your computer, it is also called/used as localhost. So whether you use localhost, 127.0.0.1, or your computers ip its the same thing. However if you use your systems ip you will have to update it each time your ip changes.
<buddd> thanks. its now asking me for a password, but I didn't set up a password for postgresql. it just installed through the repo
<VolUTFan> hey ya'll hate to ask this ? but can someone give me a hand with simlinking?  I know how to do it, but for some reason apache2 isn't liking it.  None of the users in the httpd channel are speaking up and wondering if any of you do anything with apache2
<VolUTFan> no errors in the apache2 logs btw
<CharlotteFields> CUPS or my printer are rejecting jobs, CUPS instantly says job stopped after restarting or trying to get it to print
<VolUTFan> something tells me its a group that I am missing in apache2 for the simlink, but not quite sure
<caper> Hey guyz i am using the ubuntu 14.04 lts
<vpsdeal> hmm
<vpsdeal> hi
<vpsdeal> http://www.daringhost.com/billing/aff.php?aff=086
<EriC^^> hmmm
<EriC^^> no
<vpsdeal> i had a q
<vpsdeal> why is it.. that vps hosters claim
<vpsdeal> "ddos protection" when impossible
<vpsdeal> i mean
<IPJunkie> sales
<caper> i have php designer 8 but i got some problem
<vpsdeal> http://www.daringhost.com/billing/aff.php?aff=086
<vpsdeal> they are gooholds ok
<vpsdeal> up to 200 gb/s
<caper> while writing my code on php designer it write something P H P
<vpsdeal> of packet pokes
<caper> why is that can anyone plz
<vpsdeal> settings?
<caper> Hey anyone who know why this is problem occur
<caper> on source code if i write something it's show me like H H H o  d
<caper> each font with space
<caper> any one who know that how can i solve this problem
<caper> Hey any one there
<viper05> how do I set ulimit on startup?
<tripelb> Ba...   Whooever answered thank you for the driver reference. I finally got there on my computer. Bitbit crashed before it could download it. Right now I am tethering from my phone so it was a 5 hour download. To the library tom9rrow?
<Guest45046> print queue says printer config error...I dont know how to trouble shoot it CUPS doesnt say anything
<Guest45046> printer is on
<Guest45046> has paper
<Guest45046> connected, i dont know what else to do
<Secret-Fire> I have no audio playback through hdmi can someone help
<irr> is your hdmi integrated or a video card? install propietary drivers maybe?
<Secret-Fire> irr : it is a video card r9 series
<Secret-Fire> irr: i think it has to do with the kernel but I don't know how to update that either
<Secret-Fire> irr: it wont let me install those drivers in this kernel
<Nothing_Much> I think archive.us.ubuntu.com is down
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much, seems to be
<Nothing_Much> well darn
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> oh, it's not just me?
<Nothing_Much> t0t4ln00bsaUrU5: yeah, I can't install makepasswd
<Nothing_Much> or update anything
<Nothing_Much> apt upgrade doesn't work
<Nothing_Much> either
<rww> it's us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Nothing_Much> rww: yeah my bad
<Nothing_Much> oh
<Nothing_Much> it seems to be working now
<rww> also, that's an alias to multiple servers, and I guess one of them might be/have been wonky for a minute
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> ahhh
<lesmo> Hi... I have a weird problem. I can't switch to the tty (not sure how to call them) consoles using the CTRL + ALT + F1 or F2 combination.
<lesmo> My desktop works fine, but I can't switch to that. Nothing happens. Keyboard is correctly mapped, though.
<Squall5668> lesmo: laptop?
<lesmo> Yes.
<lesmo> Ubuntu 14.10 btw.
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> do you have function keys enabled/disabled in bios?
<Squall5668> lesmo: perhaps one of those requires a fn key? Can't recall any that would, but...
<lesmo> t0t4ln00bsaUrU5, Squall5668 it cannot be enabled/disabled on BIOS. They're working fine for switching brightness, and keyboard backlight.
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> boy, sure having a lot of problems fetching from archive tonight
<Jerk> go
<Jerk> go bill gates!
<cfhowlett> Jerk, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions & stay on topic.
<crc32> can't seem to update off us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<crc32> Why so slow
<crc32> I'm just waiting for headers
<cfhowlett> crc32, maintenance
<crc32> was this maitenence happening yesterday too?
<lesmo-phone> Sorry, I locked my self out and couldn't do gdm restart because CTRL ALT F1 didn't work.
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> must be some serious maintenance
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> no complaints here though, just gotta refetch a lot
<art1101> hiall
<art1101> тест
<crc32> yea too bad apt-cacher-ng isn't used to cache updates too
<Squall5668> lesmo-phone: can you verify the F keys are working fine? For example shift+f2 should open firefox's console
<lesmo-phone> I have no idea why, but restarting this machine like 6 times since my problem occurred solved the issue.
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> apt-cacher-ng?
<Squall5668> lesmo-phone: glad you got it :)
<lesmo-phone> Sure, let me try. Everything worked fine except CTRL ALT F1 before now.
<Squall5668> lesmo-phone: There is no point now that it works. The keys are obviously working. But now you also can't find out what was wrong
<lesmo> Everything's working awesomely. Damn. Sorry guys... apparently this is a lesson for me to never let my laptop run out of battery.
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> yeah, suspending to ram on critical doesn't seem to do it for me
<lesmo> Funny thing is I was just about to plug it to the wall.
<lesmo> The exact moment I plugged the cord to the laptop, it started shutting down.
<david___> i'm trying to access my samba share that i created on my ubuntu server that i just setup yesterday. i've been fiddling around with the smb.conf file after googling all around trying to find the answer. i am able to access the share on both my laptop and desktop but i don't have write permissions
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> give yourself write permisions my friend
<david___> i added 'force user = username' to my smb.conf file but it still doesn't seem to like me
<rbck> how do i jail a user?
<rbck> i use the guest option?
<cfhowlett> rbck, that would be the most assured way ...
<david___> i suppose i should clarify. i've chmod-ed 777 the shares and tried to give myself permission to write, but i'm getting the access denied message on my win7 machines
<rbck> dont use windows 7
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> have you given inheritable permissions
<david___> please explain
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> and, rbck raises a good point, try and refrain from wingblows
<hateball> Also, even if you have 777 in the linux filesystem, correct permissions need to be set up in samba
<rbck> it means the permission are handed down the directories path
<rbck> recursive permissions?
<david___> they're setup for each directory. and yes, i've added the samba user
<david___> to give me access in the first place
<crc32> Is there a maitenance page for us.archive.ubuntu.org or something?
<ya> hello everyone
<crc32> Is there a maitenance page for us.archive.ubuntu.com or something?
<IPJunkie> hi
<crc32> s/org/com
<IPJunkie> bye
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> wow failing to fetch left and right
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> everybody else still having issues?
<Squall5668> t0t4ln00bsaUrU5: if you are in that much of a hurry, just switch to another temporarily
<rbck> ubuntu is so stable now that it doent need support channel anymore
<rww> rbck: cut it out.
<newbieAlert> hey hi, how can we make a new notification bar for xfce ??
<newbieAlert> that should be floating and can be made transparent ??
<pnathan> Hi, is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<crc32> pnathan: Pretty much.
<crc32> can't even do apt-get update effectivly
<pnathan> Sweet. I'm a SREish person at a company with 100s of servers. Is the admin of the servers providing a status feed?
<crc32> thats what I'd like to know. Where is a status page for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Squall5668> pnathan: if it's an emergency, you can always change us.archive to something else, temporarily
<rww> crc32: there isn't one
<pnathan> It isn't an emergency…. yet. But I need to identify if I should make changes now (i.e., introducing instability into the fleet), or if I should wait out the downtime
<Squall5668> pnathan: I'd wait it out. Remember, it's a Friday. Not a good day to do anything to a server
<pnathan> :D
<pnathan> (I also don't want a cascade of executive attention screaming about how Customers Are Affected, etc, etc)
<duduili> hi
<crc32> so how do we know us.ubuntu.archive.com is in maitenance without a status page?
<izbb_>  
<jpds> crc32: It's several machines.
<jpds> crc32: So if there was maintenance, it wouldn't matter.
<crc32> jpds: how did  you distinguish that from a general outage?
<cfhowlett> unless you have a crying need to update RIGHT THIS INSTANT, wait.  otherwise, switch to a different server and try again.
<jpds> crc32: "Can you get to google.com?"
<crc32> jpds: Yes googling us.archive.ubunto.com yields really old articles.
<pnathan> So "wait" is not actually an actionable approach for a professional unless we have an ETA
<pnathan> waiting 8 hours isn't going to be a problem. waiting 80 hours isn't acceptable.
<cage> You gus know what the limitations are of google hangouts for business use?
<cage> I guess you should pay if you use it atleast?
<cfhowlett> cage, ask google?
<rww> pnathan: I know this doesn't help now, but for future pondering: if you have 100s of servers running Ubuntu, one of them should probably be running an apt mirror. Fixes this problem, and allows you to do patch management.
<jpds> pnathan / crc32: I can get to us.archive.u.c just fine.
<crc32> jpds: did it resolve to 91.189.91.*?
<jpds> crc32: Yes.
<pnathan> rww: yeah, I stuffed it into the backlog. I quite agree.
<jpds> pnathan / crc32: And what rww said, you have a fleet of maschinen, you should either be using 1) squid-deb-proxy 2) a mirror.
<crc32> jpds: Yea using apt-cacher-ng was useless for "apt-get update"
<jpds> crc32: Yes, apt-cacher-ng is useless.
<jpds> crc32: squid-deb-proxy is thousands of times better.
<crc32> I take it us.archive.ubuntu.com has a high failure rate.
<mrhellish> :)
<jpds> crc32: Nope.
<crc32> just for the last 48 hours I guess
<jpds> pnathan / crc32: There's been a security update and everyone's trying to get to security.u.c.
<jpds> crc32: It usually dies down after a few hours as the updates moves to the mirrors.
<pnathan> jpds: thanks for the root cause. I'll be looking into the corp mirroring solution soon. :)
<jpds> pnathan: There's a package called ubumirror that has scripts in it.
<omosoj> how do i change permissions to -rw-r-----
<ki7mt> omosoj, Nice tutorial here: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<omosoj> so there are 3 sets of permissions?
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> derp derp
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> wow
<ki7mt> omosoj, your looking for chmod 640 ./<some-file> I believe. Test it on a temp file to be sure
<cage> cfhowlett I did, but it didn't really say what you get in the "free version"
<cage> But I guess our company has some deal already
<cage> Does anyone happen to know how secure "paid" hangouts is?
<omosoj> 664
<omosoj> thanks for the help, ki7mt
<ki7mt> omosoj, so: cd ~ ; touch temp.txt ; chmod 640 ./temp.txt ; ls -al ./temp.txt .. should yeild: -rw-r-----
<said_> wi-fi ne marche pas qq
<cfhowlett> !fr | said_,
<ubottu> said_,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Secret-Fire> Hello, I have a radeon gpu that is connected to my monitor via hdmi and there is no sound after a fresh install, can someone please help?
<nextech> Secret fire install software from vcard manufacturer
<Guest72391> anybody know what(if there is) the command for installing tor browser via terminal?
<cfhowlett> Guest72391, https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Guest72391> so i have to add a respisotory right? then run sudo apt-get?
<nextech> yes
<Secret-Fire> nextech : I tried installing the driver and i get this error http://pastebin.com/mUfqeE6W
<poorva> Hello I am new to xchat
<nextech> Welcome
<nextech> Anything
<Secret-Fire> nextech : can you help me
<ki7mt> Secret-Fire, at starting point would be to apt-cache search linux-headers .. but I dont think Kali is supported here.
<cfhowlett> Secret-Fire, kali is not supported here.  sorry.
<LoveyouNigga> hello all
<LoveyouNigga> :)
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> wow, totally wrong channel dude, pm me, i "pen-test" too when I'm not on my U.E.kubuntu
<LoveyouNigga> has anyone worked with wpa2 encryption before?
<tripelb> Emergency! I was just moving files. They vanished 14.04 - dragging directory and where did it go? Huge too. Not in trash  was on USB drive. Just happened ls -RL | grep dirname did not show it. - and yes i did cd into that drive
<somsip> tripelb: find -type d -name 'dirname' / (or change / for a lower path for a shorter search)
<tripelb> Somsip how could this happen. I saw this with only one small dir and ignored it as in must be there but I didnt remember the name of it. I moved many and they all worked. But this was a major thing.
<cfhowlett> tripelb, 20:20 hindsight  cp files, verify target in place then delete original :)
<tripelb> That might have happened before with all the music and movies a few I end gave me. Like a dream.
<tripelb> Boy that is hindsight. But the files must be there I have done nothing else but write an empty dirname to remind me.
<tripelb> Not in the trash.let me try the suggestion.
<cfhowlett> tripelb, any chance the mv is still running in the background somewhere?
<tripelb> I really hate the way unity changes focus to the target directory.
<tripelb> Everything else was fast.that is why I was doing all on the same uab drive so no actual writes would be needed..
<tripelb> cfhowlett: ^^^^
<bekks> mv needs actual writes, since the inodes have to be modified.
<tripelb> When you do a write there could be a 2indow of process behind.
<cfhowlett> tripelb, I've learned to use the -verbose option so I can see things.  see ps -x    and look mv processes
<tripelb> What does a USB drive use for trash? A hidden file?
<cfhowlett> tripelb, yes, hidden
<tripelb> ^^^^ fertile idea
<somsip> tripelb: what filesystem?
<tripelb> What is not t called. How to reveal hidden files?
<ki7mt> Wow, pbuilder-dist base updates from the archive are seriously slow this evening. Anyone else seeing slow responses from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fels> tripelb, ctrl+ H
<fels> Anyone can help me with printer sharing ?
<fels> Samba and cups are only options ?
<tripelb> fels: all the .trash-1000 shoedbin trash already. Nothing new. How can things vanish?
<Ben64> they can't
<fels> they really cant
<tripelb> This was enormous. Full of movies. I wanted to put it in the main (Root?)directory of the drive
<escorpion> Hola
<cfhowlett> !es | escorpion
<ubottu> escorpion: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<escorpion> Quisiera saber, que vlc he de descargar, para ubuntu o debian gnu. yo tengo el xubuntu. gracias
<tripelb> Feels ben64 what is the L's command to search all volumes and subdirectories. Does it exist?
<tripelb> I made a folder and have been trying to get it Ro vanish and I can't get it to.
<somsip> tripelb: use find. Like my very first answer to you
<elementary> Hello. I'm having issues with my sound. No sound.
<maum> how can I exclude permission denied when find command?
<cfhowlett> !sound | elementalest
<ubottu> elementalest: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<somsip> maum: run it under a user that has +x permission on the directory that is being denied. 'sudo find ... ' will usually get round this
<cfhowlett> elementalest, sorry elementalest ^^^
<maum> ok
<escorpion> Hola, Tengo instalado xubuntu, y quiero descargar el vlc video, cual descargo para ubuntu o debian gnu. gracias
<bazhang> elementary, is this ubuntu? what version; is anything muted in alsmixer, what is pcm set to, what do pavucontrol/padevchooser tell you
<Squall5668> !es | escorpion
<ubottu> escorpion: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> escorpion, no.  go to #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> !info papfrefs | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: Package papfrefs does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> paprefs
<bazhang> !info paprefs
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (utopic), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<bazhang> elementary, ^
<escorpion> gracias
<Mr_T-RSA> hello, running 14.04 here. I would like to know how to spoof my mac.  For some reason my router stil detects my hardware mac
<somsip> Mr_T-RSA: lots of links and answers here http://askubuntu.com/questions/439459/change-mac-address-via-terminal
<Mr_T-RSA> thankyou. ill have a look at that link.  tried everything but ill try again :)
<tripelbier> test
<somsip> !test | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<somsip> !test | tripelbier
<ubottu> tripelbier: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<elementary> bazhang, I'm on elementary. As I understand it, it is based on ubuntu. So, can I still receive help here?
<cfhowlett> elementary, no.   sorry, ubuntu support only
<cfhowlett> !flavors | elementalest
<ubottu> elementalest: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<bazhang> elementary, you should ask them, I have already given you many starter tips
<tripelbier> fels ben64 I am on the computer. somsip I am on the computer now. would you mind repeating your find command for me. I would appreciate it.
<tripelbier> The phone is so flakey that the stuff vanishes and I have to copy it down on paper. but now I am doing wifi from thephone.
<elementary> okay. thank you.
<bazhang> welcome
<tripelbier> elementary is interesting me. come talk to me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<root____1> hello
<fels> tripelbier CTRL + H
<tripelbier> elementary /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<user1> how do i install windows on ubuntu machine? don't want to risk wiping it, so do i need to create a partition ahead of time?
<fels> user1, every1 would say that better install windows first, then near it u install buntu
<tripelbier> user1 windows must be done BEFORE linux
<tripelbier> afaik
<cfhowlett> user1, yes, that would be best.  and after you install windows, you will need to reinstall grub to get your ubuntu back  OR
<cfhowlett> user1, install virtualbox to ubuntu.  put windows in a virtualbox
<user1> cfhowlett: isn't that really laggy?
<cfhowlett> user1, depends on your hardware.
<user1> cfhowlett: thinkpad x240, so yeah...
<cfhowlett> user1, yeah, perhaps not.  :)
<user1> surely it's possible, like it is with mac OSX
<cfhowlett> user1, go ahead and install windows, then re-install grub.
<tripelbier> fels control H is for hidden files. that I didnt forget. but I had asked for an ls command that would let me search on all partitions of all mounted volumes. ... I think he gave me a find command.
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> I've actually run virtual machines inside virtual machines inside virtual machines
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> just to see if it could be done
<tripelbier> -verbose option so I can see things. see ps-x and look mv processes (from sfhowlett to me)
<tripelbier> somsip asked me "what filesystem" ubuntu 14.04 -- is that the answer?
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> it felt like inception
<somsip> tripelbier: only when you were asking where trash got stored
<White_Cat> hello EriC^^, around?
<tripelbier> from somsip long ago. find -type d-name 'dirname' / (or change / for a lower path for a shorter search
<rbck> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Attaque_Man_In_The_Middle.jpg  The MEN in the middle is a penguin?!
<somsip> tripelbier: yes, except for the missing space after d in "-type d -name'
<hillary> I got this error "sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set" when trying to run updates
<tripelbier> is this correct? find -tupe d -name ReceivedTreasures /
<tripelbier> is this now correct? find -type d -name ReceivedTreasures /
<tripelbier> somsip that didnt work. it said "paths must preceed expression"
<tripelbier> I am devastated.
<hillary> It came about when i was installing netbeans into usr/local folder
<hillary> tried changing ownership of usr in order to allow writing into it
<Ben64> hillary: what is the output of this command.... "ls -ln /usr/bin/sudo"
<hillary> where could i have messed up?
<Ben64> hillary: changing the ownership of /usr is a terrrrrrrrrrrrible idea
<hillary> Ben64 -rwxr-xr-x 1 1000 0 156708 Feb 10  2014 /usr/bin/sudo
<somsip> tripelbier: yeah -I often forget that. find / -type d -name 'dirname'
<Ben64> hillary: netbeans is in the ubuntu repository, why install it manually? and looks like you did a recursive chown, congratulations, you broke your system
<wolter> Would it be possible to rebuild dpkg databases according to the contents in my root partition, in some way?
<hillary> Ben64 ops!
<hillary> Ben64 so i do reinstallation?
<somsip> !netbeans
<somsip> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<morizaki> hi guys,someone can help me to create an account in pidgin(XMPP)? pvt me
<Squall5668> hillary: it might be possible to salvage this. Try to find the history of your chmod. Was it recursive?
<tripelbier> somsip, mothing. but now Imust sleep. so sad. there is some kind of derp that made this happen.
<tripelbier> nn
<hillary> Squall5668 procedure?
<Ben64> hillary: that would be easiest. things to keep in mind --- (1.) install things from the repository, manually installing should be your very last option (2.) don't change permissions of system files/folders (3.) be very careful with sudo, recursive commands, and the combination of the two
<hillary> Ben64 Noted
<Squall5668> type 'history' and look for your chmod command. Paste it here
<hillary> Squall5668 sudo chown -R hillary /usr
<geirha> ouch
<Squall5668> hillary: heh.... sorry
<zetheroo> trying to mount an nfs share and am getting this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10445042/
<zetheroo> how do I check if statd is running or not ... ?
<wolter> Can somebody with a fresh utopic install pastebin his $(dpkg --get-selections) ?
<zetheroo> ok, I found out that rpcbind was not started, and is not being started automatically on boot
<zetheroo> how do I get it to autostart with boot?
<tripelbier> somsip, mothing. but now Imust sleep. so sad. there is some kind of derp that made this happen.there is a directory that is over 500GB per properties. and yet, the entire drive is 412GB used. WOT?
<leeyaa> hello
<tripelbier> sorry
<somsip> tripelbier: use du -h to try to see where it has gone
<somsip> tripelbier: sorry - df -h
<leeyaa> i need to manually upgrade logrotate package on several legacy servers. do you think it is a bad idea or it is a matter of rebuilding logrotate package for those systems ?
<avenger> How do i go to the settings of spiral tool?
<leeyaa> i am forced to keep those servers for legacy support of our app
<prasad> hi
<somsip> leeyaa: it's a slippery slope, for sure
<leeyaa> somsip: yes but if done properly will safe me tons of work
<Squall5668> leeyaa: check backports. Manual install is not a very good idea, but it 'depends'
<somsip> leeyaa: and later when something else needs 'fixing' the client will want the legacy OS updating again, and you will never be able to implement a real solution - upgrade
<avenger> How do I open the settings of spiral tool?
<leeyaa> somsip: its only logrotate
<leeyaa> nothing else will need to be updated there
<somsip> leeyaa: like I said, slippery slope. But your system, your call
<leeyaa> Squall5668: its dapper, not sure if i will find backports
<somsip> !info 6.06
<ubottu> Package 6.06 does not exist in utopic
<oier> Hello all
<Ben64> leeyaa: you really really should upgrade... 6 years of no support, no updates
<oier> Could anyone help me getting java working with firefox?
<leeyaa> Ben64: i already know that and we have already upgraded
<leeyaa> however i do need to keep some servers legacy
<oier> I've tried every litttle thing
<Ben64> leeyaa: impossible
<somsip> leeyaa: customer-facing app?
<leeyaa> somsip: yes. a few clusters are forced to be kept at legacy.
<Ben64> nobody "needs" to be running an OS without support
<oier> and don't know what else I can do
<somsip> leeyaa: what's the URL for the app?
<Ben64> oier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java has the instructions you need
<leeyaa> somsip: weird question ;p
<somsip> leeyaa: yeah..you know it's not safe :)
<cfhowlett> "what could go wrong?"
<oier> thanks Ben64 but I've already tried what is explained in that site
<leeyaa> somsip: which does not answer my question what is the best way to upgrade just logrotate. but i guess ill have to figure it out.
<Ben64> oier: and what was the result
<Ben64> leeyaa: you're missing the important thing... its not safe to be running something for 6 years without bug fixes
<oier> I get the following error when testing java:
<Squall5668> leeyaa: the best way would have been an existing backport. There is no good way after that. Anything else is an unstable hackjob. Sorry mate
<t0t4ln00bsaUrU5> well it's been an eventful night guys, see yall tomorrow
<leeyaa> Ben64: this is not my decision.
<somsip> leeyaa: this is OT, but your bosses/client really needs to understand that stuff like this happens, and they're asking for it is.gd/OrUrHC
<leeyaa> Squall5668: where can i view the list of such backports
<leeyaa> i dont need latest logrotate
<oier> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_55/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so [/usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_55/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<Ben64> leeyaa: take initiative to fix this problem then
<somsip> http://is.gd/OrUrHC anyway - OT so EOT for me
<leeyaa> Squall5668: if done it loads of times on legacy centos servers, just not comfortable with ubuntu yet
<leeyaa> is there a list for such backports ?
<oier> looks like my browser expects a 64 bit jvm but I want the 32 bit version up and running
<Ben64> leeyaa: good luck containing that mess when it explodes, you're not going to get support here for an EOL system
<leeyaa> Ben64: i am aware
<Ben64> leeyaa: you really don't seem concerned at all
<oier> right now I think I have a proper installation of java, a 32 bit version actually, the 1.7.0.55 (32 bit)
<leeyaa> Ben64: i do. i have to find a way to do something and think out of the box. after that eol will be forgotten by me and let to rot.
<guest-te3Z4S> hey there
<Ben64> oier: you probably want your browser and your java plugin to match architectures
<oier> Ben64: well, actually not. I have a 64 bit system (ubuntu) but I want and need a 32 bit jvm
<Ben64> oier: then install 32bit firefox, might work
<oier> Ben64: actually some months ago it worked, but for some reason it doesn't any more
<oier> Ben64: you mean Ubuntu's default repository installs a 64 bit version of firefox?
<Ben64> if you're on 64bit, everything you install is 64bit
<htqp> oier: why do you think you need 32 bit java?
<Dazax> Hello, the module acpi_memhotplug was deleted from ubuntu 14.04 ?
<oier> htqp: because it is set as a compatibility requirement by some applet developers
<feodoran> hi, is it save to upgrade my 14.04 kernel to the 14.04.2 one (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack)? or do I have to worry about technical issues?
<OpenTokix> oier: If your java program need 32 bit java, dont runt hat program. You dont need that kind of negativity in your life.
<OpenTokix> oier: Them developers are probably wrong, idiots or both.
<Ben64> yeah, the way java works it shouldn't matter
<htqp> or they want you to run JNI, which means more permissions
<oier> OpenTokix: hahahaha. you might be right, but I need to run that kind'a applet
<htqp> oier: google for debootstrap, create a 32-bit chroot and run firefox with DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<oier> htqp: thanks! I'll try that right now
<OpenTokix> oier: it ddid not work on 64 bit java?
<htqp> also make sure you have the same uid in the chroot as outer (otherwise X is going to complain, and progbably you do not want to mess with the x host)
<oier> OpenTokix: yeah, the applet I'm talking about didn't work with the 64 bit version of java
<oier> htqp: thanks, I'll try so
<OpenTokix> oier: Its not an issue with java version instead? - ie you tried to run it on java 8, and the software only works on 6 (like many do)
<oier> OpenTokix: no, I don't think so. I have already checked my java version, paths, told ubuntu about it etc.
<OpenTokix> oier: What version are you running. - ie what does java -version say
<oier> OpenTokix: java version "1.7.0_55"
<oier> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_55-b13)
<oier> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 24.55-b03, mixed mode)
<OpenTokix> oier: And you are 100% sure the program run on java 7?
<oier> OpenTokix: it's not just that I don't get it working with a specific applet, it's rather that I don't get it working on my firefox browser. I tried testing it on java.com 's default java test site
<OpenTokix> oier: oh, you mean the java plugin
<oier> plus I followed all the troubleshooting guide shown on java.com 's site
<htqp> yea, you want icedtea whicih is in a separate package than the jre
<oier> OpenTokix: yeah right
<oier> htqp: If I'm right, I think I want oracle java's plugin instead of icedtea's
<htqp> why would you want it?
<OpenTokix> oier: you need the plugin for your webbrowser, - I assume you have the firefox fromrepos?
<oier> OpenTokix: yes I do. And I have already set the symbolic links
<oier> OpenTokix: to the right paths, I asure
<OpenTokix> oier: What links?
<OpenTokix> oier: The thing is, you need the correct java plugin for your browser.
<oier> libnpjp2.so
<oier> OpenTokix: I guess so
<OpenTokix> oier: file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<OpenTokix> oier: will show your what arch your browser is
<oier> OpenTokix: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xbdd76582350cbbe4ab700295e822276be070ab48, stripped
<OpenTokix> oier: then you need a 64 bit java plugin
<oier> OpenTokix: really? ooohhh :P
<OpenTokix> oier: yes
<oier> OpenTokix: :(
<oier> OpenTokix: Ok I see
<OpenTokix> oier: Why? - just get the 64 bit plugin
<oier> thank you guys. I'll set a 64 bit version and see if it works
<OpenTokix> oier: it will, unless its ipmi/perc/ilo
<oier> OpenTokix: thanks. Then I'll do that
<Arlene> Hi i was asked What is the process that runs the mouse on Linux and i was thinking of X
<Arlene> is it correct?
<OpenTokix> Arlene: probably, yes
<Arlene> OpenTokix: can you give me your reason please
<htqp> Arlene: what is the real problem? what are you trying to achieve?
<OpenTokix> Arlene: You can have mouse enabled in a text console to, but it is uncommon - if you havent messed around and running like more or less a standard graphical user interface, xorg will handle your mouse.
<Arlene> htqp: im actually preparing for a linux exam and i saw this question
<oier> I'm back here
<oier> I solved my java issue in the sense that now I get it working on firefox
<OpenTokix> Arlene: What is the exact question?
<OpenTokix> oier: Awesome
<xanth> So I just switched over from Windows to Ubuntu and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to install programs. I'm looking into learning perl so I want to download Padre but can't figure it out hahaha.
<OpenTokix> xanth: What is Padre?
<xanth> a text editor/IDE as I understand it.
<oier> but now I get an error with an applet...
<OpenTokix> xanth: how is that related to perl?
<OpenTokix> oier: Wich one?
<OpenTokix> xanth: sudo apt-get install padre
<oier> OpenTokix: [27/02/2015 11:20:26] [         com.openlandsw.dsp.base.utils.g] [                           run] [ERR] ERROR cargando la librería dinámica '/home/oier/dsiglibs/libNss4JavaLinux_1425032425813.so' (error loading dynamic library)
<OpenTokix> xanth: I would suggest a more general editor - personally
<OpenTokix> oier: eeik... - ok - You are missing "some library"
<xanth> I'm open to all suggestions. I'm new to programming so I'm just trying to stay afloat y'know?
<xanth> What would you suggest?
<oier> OpenTokix: I also get this message: [27/02/2015 11:20:26] [com.openlandsw.ds...dule.applet.crypto.a] [                             a] [ERR] Problema al cargar la librería: /home/oier/dsiglibs/libNss4JavaLinux_1425032425813.so, Error: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/oier/dsiglibs/libNss4JavaLinux_1425032425813.so: /home/oier/dsiglibs/libNss4JavaLinux_1425032425813.so: wrong ELF class:...
<oier> ...ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch)
<OpenTokix> xanth: There is many editors out there
<OpenTokix> oier:  wrong ELF
<OpenTokix>                  class:...
<oier> OpenTokix: I just loaded the applet I'm supposed to run and it crashed returning me a message of uncompatibility with your system or browser... :P
<OpenTokix> oier: nice
<oier> OpenTokix: is there anything I can do to fix this? Should I maybe try to run a 32 bit version of the jvm?
<OpenTokix> oier: what applet is it? Some inhouse thing?
<OpenTokix> oier: If its an applet in your browser, you need a 32 bit browser + plugin - jvm can handle whatever.
<oier> OpenTokix: yes, it's a thing of the Goverment of Navarre
<OpenTokix> oier: http://sitevale.blogspot.se/p/estas-son-mis-anotaciones-sobre-como-he.html <-- Maybe this will help you, I dont understand the language
<oier> OpenTokix: aha, I see. So it is related to the architecture
<OpenTokix> oier: it is related to your java plugin arch
<mun> hi
<OpenTokix> oier: Your java plugin launches a java program in your browser. - However, it will also download libary infrasturcture for that program. - And if those libraries is 32 bit, your other stuff also needs to be 32 bit.
<oier> OpenTokix: thanks again
<mun> i'm trying to run a python command in a screen without attaching to it. i'm using screen -d -m "python scrtip.py 123" but i can't resume the screen. perhaps it doesn't get created?
<OpenTokix> oier: There is some java plugin apps I just gave up - only way to get em to run was in a windows vm, with IE and oracle java 6
<OpenTokix> oier: took _AWHILE_ to get to work
<oier> OpenTokix: I find this so crazy... I don't know if I'll succeed with this holy thing. Actually I also have a smartcard reader and all drivers are configured for my 64 bit system so my guess is it will be really tricky
<oier> OpenTokix: plus, get it working with 32 bit firefox, will be a pain in the hole
<OpenTokix> oier: Good thing is you can have both 32 bit and 64 bit programs running in your ubuntu. - Its not as elegant, but it works.
<oier> OpenTokix: I tried some months ago to do such thing and I couldn't, but I'm decided to try it again
<OpenTokix> oier: Also there is the option of a virtual machine with 32 bit os, or something else
<chulis> i use lubuntu and can not see sound icon on my panel
<Squall5668> mun: perhaps it completed it's process?
<chulis> how can i see my soind icon?
<mun> Squall5668: hmm can't be. if i do it inside of a screen, it takes hours to complete
<g105b> Is it safe to change a user's home directory permissions to drwxr-x--- , so 'other' can't see anything?
<oier> OpenTokix: yeah... I know, but I'm not in the mood for doing that right now... :(
<EriC^^> g105b, yes if you dont need anybody else to access something
<chulis> its installed in miniapplets but cant see on panel
<g105b> EriC^^: I just wondered if that was a good idea, whether any OS processes would barf.
<EriC^^> nope
<mun> Squall5668: screen -dm "python -c \"print 'test'\"" doesn't show 'test'
<OpenTokix> oier: I dont think I have ever been in the mood to figure out java-issues =)
<oier> OpenTokix: I see. Thanks anyway guy for your help and comments
<mun> Squall5668: oh, if i drop -dm, i get "python script.py..." no such file or dir
<Squall5668> mun: haha
<mun> umm
<mun> isn't screen "python script.py" supposed to get the screen launch python script.py?
<mun> without '-dm' that is
<EriC^^> mun, try screen -d -m <command>
<EriC^^> not -dm
<EriC^^> oh, nevermind
<mun> still no screen
<EriC^^> how do you know
<mun> EriC^^: can't screen -r
<EriC^^> type screen -list
<mun> no sockets found
<k1l_> is screen -ls shwoing it?
<mun> nope
<k1l_> what is when you create a screen with "screen -S test"
<EriC^^> mun, did you fix the file location?
<tos-1> mun: Don't quote: screen python blah.py
<mun> EriC^^: the file has always been right
<mun> ah
<mun> without quotes.. yes, i attach and the command is properly run
<mun> argh!
<mun> screen -dm python ...
<mun> damn quotes
<EriC^^> is it working?
<Squall5668> mun: so, 'python scriptname' works but 'screen "python scriptname"' doesnt?
<mun> yes, without the quotes
<mun> wel
<mun> well
<mun> screen python script works, screen -dm python script also works
<mun> but not screen "python script"
<mun> or screen -dm "python script"
<mun> my screen is failyr old
<mun> v4
<mun> not sure if that makes a difference
<k1l_> what ubuntu is that?
<mun> i don't know why it's so old
<mun> i'll check
<k1l_> "lsb_release -d"
<mun> must be something i did
<RaiseYourKappa> Hi
<weezybusy> Hi
<RaiseYourKappa> Where you from?
<schueler_> hi
<MrPassiLpHD> hi
<RaiseYourKappa> Dorime
<RaiseYourKappa> Interimo adapare
<RaiseYourKappa> Dorime
<RaiseYourKappa> Ameno Ameno
<RaiseYourKappa> Latire
<RaiseYourKappa> Latiremo
<senaps> what was the terminal's Editor name?
<k1l_> senaps: nano is a basic one
<senaps> huh thanks.... do we have more professional ones?
<k1l_> senaps: its getting easier if you say what you want and not let others guess what you want :)
<senaps> kill_: i use sublime text but wanted to check out some other things:) some thing's from terminal...
<senaps> i just want to know the options! :)
<Squall5668> senaps: there is vim or emacs, but they are not easy to use. If you do learn one of them though, there is no coming back
<senaps> Squall5668:thanks man.....
<blinky_ghost>  /j #theforeman
<blinky_ghost>  /j #theforeman
<fantafe> hi
<fantafe> anyone here familiar with bond interfaces?
<fantafe> no one alive?
<hateball> fantafe: Usually it helps asking the real question rather than taking polls
<fantafe> hateball: sorry my first time here ok i will get to the point
<hateball> fantafe: No need to be sorry, I'm just saying :)
<fantafe> I want to bond two interfaces each one of them is connected to an ISP router. my question is, does the bond0 interface has to have an IP address within the same subnet of the interfaces?
<game0> heyo guys, I have installed ubuntu server and I have set the hostname but there's a problem in setting the DNS
<game0> can someone help in setting the DNS?
<fantafe> game0: u want to make the new installed server a DNS server?
<game0> just for local
<game0> just to be able to use it inside my small network
<game0> I didn't make a static DNS
<caper> s
<bekks> game0: Do you want to setup your own DNS server at home?
<game0> yes
<game0> this is my first time in doing this
<fantafe> game0: install bind DNS Server
<linuxthefish> hi, why was unity 2d removed?
<fantafe> game0: sudo apt-get install bind9
<k1l_> linuxthefish: iirc was the gnome-base-code removed from gnome.
<game0> OK, done
<game0> fantafe, bekks done
<bekks> game0: Now you have to configure it :)
<fantafe> game0: now u need to configure the /etc/bind files,
<fantafe> game0: i recommend getting webmin
<bekks> game0: Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-configuration.html
<bekks> !webmin | fantafe
<ubottu> fantafe: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bekks> Do not use webmin on Ubuntu.
<fantafe> really i did not know webmin is not recommended for Ubuntu tbh
<linuxthefish> k1l_ d you know why? unity is horrid on old machines
<linuxthefish> and if I install xfce4 the network icon does not show up, and if I enable the indicator thing it shows the file menu etc
<k1l_> linuxthefish: because gnome and unity (since unity is a gnome shell) use llvmpipe for machines not having 3d.
<k1l_> for old machines i would go with Lubuntu anyway
<linuxthefish> oh
<linuxthefish> not xfce?
<k1l_> !lubuntu | linuxthefish
<ubottu> linuxthefish: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<aavrug> Can anyone tell me how to see the spaces of sda1 from termina?
<aavrug> *terminal
<bekks> aavrug: what do you mean by "spaces of sda1"?
<popefacto> spaces? like how much free space?
<k1l_> aavrug: "df -h"
<aavrug> yea using df -h
<kgkjggugjjj>  Is there a wi-fi sdcard that works with ubuntu, such as eyefi or flashair? http://www.toshiba-memory.com/cms/en/products/wireless-sd-cards/FlashAir/
<aavrug> but after that getting dev/sda1 and i want to see the structure of sda1
<aavrug> that which file taking how much space
<k1l_> run "ncdu"
<aavrug> that i have to install first
<aavrug> bekks: i think sda1 is root and i want to see the root inner file structure.
<aavrug> popefacto: yes
<bekks> aavrug: Then you can use "df" and "du".
<aavrug> bekks: On my system sda1 is about 100% full so i am looking for command to make it a little empty.
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/rWBh2M7J
<bekks> aavrug: Run "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove;" - but take a close look on what the latter command will be removing.
<White_Cat> I want to remove one of the gid and uid ranges
<bekks> White_Cat: "uniq"
<White_Cat> I am following https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPk7EL1jja4
<Harrowed> kgkjggugjjj: You realise those devices don't create a wifi connection with the device right?  They only make the contents of the Card available over wifi
<aavrug> bekks: already run both the commands.
<White_Cat> that output was generated by grep lxcuser /etc/sub* 2>/dev/null
<White_Cat> which one should I seek removing
<White_Cat> 100000:65537 probably
<aavrug> bekks: i just want to see the structure, is this possible?
<bekks> White_Cat: Most likely none ,if you are asking that question, honestly.
<White_Cat> bekks but they overlap
<White_Cat> isnt that a problem
<bekks> aavrug: ls -lha / shows you the structure of /
<White_Cat> one was generated by lxc and one was with my command
<bekks> aavrug: Pastebin "uname -a; df -h" please and provide the URL.
<aavrug> bekks: http://pastebin.com/GBQ7dAcq
<bekks> aavrug: And pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" please.
<kgkjggugjjj> ah,, thank you Harrowed. Good point
<xneovo10> hi
<xneovo10> da qui si puo scaricare?
<bekks> !it | xneovo10
<ubottu> xneovo10: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Blaster> Is there any smartphones that you can install Ubuntu on?
<Nimbus_> LEMP vs Lamp any feedback?
<hamidkhan> hi all
<cfhowlett> !touch | Blaster,
<ubottu> Blaster,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MannerMan> Nimbus_: You probably want #ubuntu-server, but both nginx and apache will serve you fine
<Homely_Girl> Greetings holders of all Ubuntu knowledge! :) I am having trouble updating my Ubunti 14.04, and Flash is also not updating, please help!
<hamidkhan> i want to use monkey webserver, is it ok from security point of view ?
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, I just updated my 12.04 system for the first time in months, now Thunderbird won't open...no idea how to fix this...can somebody help me out?
<geothom> reinstall again the previous thundebird
<PaRaD0xxR> how do I do that?
<neurot> I would see if it's hung up first
<geothom> for your flash google for repos for adobe flash plugin and your problem solved
<PaRaD0xxR> well, I get a window that pops up "Thunderbird Update", but it's blank
<PaRaD0xxR> think I'm low on disk space, sure that is not helping, down to 2.0g left on /
<geothom> fisrt of all go to software center and search for thunderbird then choose to reinstall
<PaRaD0xxR> ahh
<stevenm> What's a good easy to use but lightweight (i.e. non-Wine, non-KDE, non-Java, non-Mono, you get the idea) XML file editor on Ubuntu?
<Nimbus_> thank you mannerman
<Blaster> cfhowlett, I don't care about touch, I'll control with a bluetooth mouse if I need to.
<igno818> the server channel is vry quiet
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm...still won't open
<PaRaD0xxR> all I get is a "Thunderbird update" window, which is blank, and then it closes
<PaRaD0xxR> removed/reinstalled
<Guest15192> Hello. I have an issue with sound. There is no sound coming from speakers.
<makara> hi. Today I can't access kindle fire HDX (always airplane mode) with adb. Tried kill-server. All sudo. Haven't been playing with android.rules (SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev")
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm...seems to be connected to pipelight...
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm
<rust> installing sublime text!! I downlaodedit from website !! I extract it in a folder.later ??
<ActionParsnip> rust: why not use the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> rust: bit easier
<rust> ActionParsnip: How can I do that !!
<ActionParsnip> rust: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sublime-text-installer
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm, created a new profile, and it loads up (Thunderbird)
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm
<ActionParsnip> rust: plus, when the PPA gets updated, you will get the update too
<rust> ActionParsnip: thanks but a doubt!! what is difference !!
<ActionParsnip> rust: the WebUpd8 guys are maintaning a PPA for this to make it easier for users to install the app as well as get updates
<ActionParsnip> rust: manual installs wont get the same updates and you will manually need to update the application
<rust> ActionParsnip: ok!!
<PaRaD0xxR> somehow my default Thunderbird profile is corrupt, or something
<rust> ActionParsnip: and other softwares which are in zip file any common method for install
<ActionParsnip> rust: if you want sublime2, use ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2 as the PPA address
<ActionParsnip> rust: depends on the files, stating is a compressed archive doesnt tell us much
<ActionParsnip> rust: same in any OS.
<rust> ActionParsnip: I installed sublime 3 thx :)
<ActionParsnip> rust: how do you install a zip file in Windows?
<rust> ActionParsnip: just click on .exe
<rust> after extract
<ActionParsnip> rust: but there isnt one, its lots of source code....
<rust> I mean
<ActionParsnip> rust: there are no binaries in my zip file...
<rust> ActionParsnip: ohh
<ActionParsnip> rust: see what I mean? it's nonesense
<rust> ActionParsnip: sorry!!
<ActionParsnip> rust: stating "its a zip file" doesnt tell you anything at all about the content
<rust> ActionParsnip: after extract!! I am asking
<ActionParsnip> rust: it could be a pack of desktop wallpapers, but its still just a "zip file"
<ActionParsnip> rust: after extract, you need to look at the contents
<rust> ActionParsnip: sorry!! I am saying I extract in some folder .later what ??
<rust> ActionParsnip: next!!
<ActionParsnip> rust: make a call, I cant see the daa. YOU will need to work out the next move
<rust> ActionParsnip:In windows after extraction there is .exe which is use for install the software.In linux is it already installed file in zip file ?
<rust> ActionParsnip: which is directly for use ?
<ActionParsnip> rust: not all archives have EXE files
<ActionParsnip> rust: as I just told you
<ActionParsnip> rust: try reading
<rust> ActionParsnip: yeah!!
<rust> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help!!
<rust> ActionParsnip: I am newb
<ActionParsnip> rust: you will learn with time
<rust> ActionParsnip:yeah!! I am on it!! you guys are always very respectful for me.
<White_Cat_> hi
<White_Cat_> anyone here experienced with lxc?
<krambiorix> hi, how can i see who logged in on my server via ssh the past month?
<SchrodingersScat> krambiorix: /var/log/auth.log #?
<xubuntu_> hello. sound is not delivered through the speakers. No sound.
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu_: grep Accepted /var/log/auth.log  #although log rotate will put many auth.log. sometimes
<SchrodingersScat> oops, that was for krambiorix
<bekks> White_Cat_: Whats your actual question?
<krambiorix> SchrodingersScat, thanks , i got it. A friend installed munin on my server. Any idea how i can block an IP?
<SchrodingersScat> krambiorix: I've used iptables, not sure what better solutions exist
<My_Chris> Has anyone here ever dealt with Intel RST on Linux?, I've got an Acer Aspire which comes with a 24GB SSD (You can't boot off directly),
<My_Chris> I'm kinda confused on how RST works and what steps I would need to take during the partitioning process to ensure it would work.
<krambiorix> SchrodingersScat, i see that my friend also installed failed2ban , so that takes care of it :D
<zomgreg> Heh failed 2 ban
<ZadYree> Hello! I would like to know how to generate a  ~/.cinnamon after an erroneous rm -rf :/
<zomgreg> My_Chris: can you just overwrite the partition table or erase it by booting from a live usb or something?
<fantafe> Kubuntu
<fantafe> lubuntu
<krambiorix> zomgreg, not a good tool?
<zomgreg> I was chuckling at the typo.
<krambiorix> ow yeah zomgreg :D
<zomgreg> s/fail/failed
<krambiorix> yes
<zomgreg> :)
<krambiorix> zomgreg, a free friday afternoon joke for you
<ActionParsnip> ZadYree: then log off and press CTRL + ALT + F1, rename the folder then reboot
<zomgreg> Afaik it uses iptables
<krambiorix> k
<krambiorix> how could i send an email with the username in it when someone logs in ?
<White_Cat_> bekks I am trying to setup three lxc instances and am badly failing at achiving that
<houari> helo guys
<houari> I ve dealt with ubuntu issu since yesterday, this is the rapport http://paste.ubuntu.com/10448770/ , if any one can help me thanks
<houari> ???
<aphrode> ？
<houari> I ve dealt with ubuntu issu since yesterday, this is the rapport http://paste.ubuntu.com/10448770/ , if any one can help me thanks
<aphrode> let me see
<murcha> I untared a tar folder to a specific destination ( using -C) in ubuntu but i lost the folder. df -h  shows that some is space is used
<houari> ok
<skulltip> running 14.01.2  lxde and even though updates show this: linux-headers-3.13.0-46    i'm still at 3.13.0-32 on reboot. is that normal?
<bekks> skulltip: Did you run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<skulltip> dist-upgrade
<White_Cat_> bekks namely to create a virtual network
<ActionParsnip> houari: what is the issue?
<White_Cat_> i want each lxc instance to have a seperate ip
<houari> ActionParsnip:  this is the rapport  of the issu http://paste.ubuntu.com/10448770/  ;
<kk0710> Hi guys, I am having a couple problems with 14.04lts on my new HP laptop.  The main one is with my wireless, I am constantly having to turn my wireless adapter on and off, My connection will be stable for a while then all of a sudden lock up while trying to load a webpage or stream, I will open up terminal and trying a ping and nothing.  It is only happening on the ubuntu side, I reset my modem and router to be safe but it is still happenin
<kk0710> g?
<skulltip> running apt-get upgrade.. would have thought dist-upgrade woudl have done it all
<murcha> I untared a tar folder to a specific destination ( using -C) in ubuntu but the folder is missing. df -h  shows that some is space is used
<aphrode> :-)
<houari> aphrode: any idea to fix it??
<b-p> hi, help pls. i need to restart rsyslogd after _all_ my /etc/logrotate.d/* config files processed. sharedscripts do this? so if i have 3 log in ../postfix another 3 in ../rsyslog and many more i need to restart rsyslogd only once after all logs processed (?)
<ikonia> you shouldn't need to restart rsyslog
<ikonia> syslog behaves well with log rotate
<kk0710> Hi guys, I am having a couple problems with 14.04lts on my new HP laptop.  The main one is with my wireless, I am constantly having to turn my wireless adapter on and off, My connection will be stable for a while then all of a sudden lock up while trying to load a webpage or stream, I will open up terminal and trying a ping and nothing.  It is only happening on the ubuntu side, I reset my modem and router to be safe but it is still happenin
<kk0710> g?
<b-p> i must restart rsyslogd after mail.log rotated because after logrotate runs i have a 0 byte mail.log but if i restart rsyslogd it writes to the mail.log
<b-p> i dont know why :(
<bekks> Then how does your entry for mail.log look like?
<bekks> Seems like it is broken.
<ikonia> it sounds like you are trying to move out an open file
<ikonia> rather than archive it
<aphrode> maybe no
<b-p> http://pastebin.com/ghKcdQfN
<b-p> here is it
<c3l> How can disable window title and window border for new windows? Similar to what the script in http://askubuntu.com/questions/75284/remove-titlebar-from-maximized-terminal-window/103598 achieves, not that I want this to be the default behaviour. How do I fix that? (using xubuntu)
<b-p> i write the not tabbes lines to it
<aphrode> I can't open it...
<b-p> but i have service rsyslog restart in another logrotate files: for the ufw.log, debug, messages, daemon.log, kern.log, user.log, lpr.log, cron.log, syslog
<b-p> but in another /etc/logrotate.d/ files
<houari> ??
<b-p> http://pastebin.ca/2944836
<ablest1980> hi
<b-p> all the files has invoke-rc.d rsyslog reload
<ablest1980> i cant update it says i dont have enough disk space
<houari> I ve dealt with ubuntu issu since yesterday, this is the rapport http://paste.ubuntu.com/10448770/ , if any one can help me thanks
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove        may help
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<kk0710> Hi guys, I am having a couple problems with 14.04lts on my new HP laptop.  The main one is with my wireless, I am constantly having to turn my wireless adapter on and off, My connection will be stable for a while then all of a sudden lock up while trying to load a webpage or stream, I will open up terminal and trying a ping and nothing.  It is only happening on the ubuntu side, I reset my modem and router  but it is still happening?
<ablest1980> still the same cfhowlett
<b-p> here is all my files contents in /etc/logrotate.d/: http://pastebin.ca/2944836
<ablest1980> do i restart?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, shouldn't have to restart.  do this:  df -H
<b-p> so if i write sharedscripts to all files its globally shared?
<amine> hi
<ablest1980> how i do that?
<aphrode> hi
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, open a terminal and run that command
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> sudo df- h?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, no
<Guest35525> plz help me
<ablest1980> ok
<Guest35525> im a windows user
<Guest35525> hey anyone
<ablest1980> ok i did that
<cfhowlett> Guest35525, windows support in ##windows
<ablest1980> cfhowlett
<aphrode> .
<ablest1980> i did df -h
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, pastebin it
<Guest35525> after i installed ubuntu it cant detect my phone
<jeffreylevesque> does ubuntu come with /var/www/html/ directory?
<ablest1980> ok
<jeffreylevesque> or just /var/www
<cfhowlett> !details | Guest35525,
<ubottu> Guest35525,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jeffreylevesque> or neither?
<ablest1980> http://pastebin.com/VZ3YpeBs
<jeffreylevesque> the directory only becomes apparent when downloading a webserver like apache2?
<ablest1980> cfhowlett http://pastebin.com/VZ3YpeBs
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, wait 1
<ablest1980> ok
<b-p> any idea about my logrotate question please?
<amine-apt-get> hi
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, cannot see.  either point your .pastebinit.xml to paste.ubuntu.com or copy the output to fpaste.org
<houari> I ve dealt with ubuntu issu since yesterday, this is the rapport http://paste.ubuntu.com/10448770/ , if any one can help me thanks
<ablest1980> do i need to create a pastebin account?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, line 7 of this example  http://fpaste.org/191377/
<pgpgpgp> ablest1980: no
<ablest1980> ok
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, skip lines 8 -10
<amine-apt-get> help me plz---i just installed ubuntu and it doesnt detect my phone
<gswallow> Am I crazy, or do wireless tools and the wpa-supplicant thingy actually come pre-packaged with Canonical's Precise AMI?
<gswallow> And....why?
<cfhowlett> amine-apt-get, more details.
<ablest1980> cfhowlett http://pastebin.com/j03tBmuM
<amine-apt-get> i tried installing gparted and it didnt work
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, no can see.  copy/paste to fpaste.
<ablest1980> how
<cfhowlett> amine-apt-get, you're using gparted on your phone???
<no_thumbnails> upgraded to 14.04 and now no video thumbnails are shown
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, df -h.  copy the output.  open fpaste.org   paste the output
<amine-apt-get> no
<amine-apt-get> on laptop
<amine-apt-get> gparted didnt detect my phone also
<cfhowlett> amine-apt-get, you are making ZERO sense.  if you want help, describe your issue IN DETAIL.
<cfhowlett> no bread crumbs
<ablest1980> cfhowlett http://ur1.ca/jtapg
<houari> ActionParsnip: anu new about the issu??
<Gentoochild> hello dear gurus. I'm trying to build an upstart task that works for both start and stop events. Is that possible to do?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, better
<ablest1980> :)
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, well you seem to have plenty of space ....
<amine-apt-get> when i plug my phone to the computer....my laptop doesnt detect my phone
<ablest1980> 416g?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, yep.
<cfhowlett> amine-apt-get, unlock your phone.  check storage options; try camera and storage device
<Gentoochild> I want to set up ipfilter rules with start and clear them out with stop. Any suggestion on that?
<xubuntu_> No sound on xubuntu. I am running xubuntu Live on hp pavillion.
<pbx> amine-apt-get, what specifically are you expecting to happen?  where are you looking? what resources and docs have you consulted online?
<no_thumbnails> upgraded to 14.04 and now no video thumbnails are shown
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, nothing in this printout explains why you are seeing "out of space" errors, so my idea doesn't help
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> should i try a restart?
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, can't hurt to try
<ablest1980> ok brb
<thunder_kk> i have brought a bluetooth keyboard its pairing up but its not receiving any keys except some like "p" which is detected as 6. please help
<amine-apt-get> my phone works perfectly  on other laptops but when i installed elementary os it didnt detect my phone then i installed ubuntu and still not working so i tried using gparted to mount usb's and it didnt even recognize my phone
<cfhowlett> amine-apt-get, do not use gparted on your phone.  DO NOT ...
<amine-apt-get> i used it on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> houari: you havent said what the actual problem is....
<amine-apt-get> i have all my backups on my phone
<thunder_kk> i have brought a bluetooth keyboard its pairing up but its not receiving any keys except some like "p" which is detected as 6. please help
<XenophonF> hey all - so i think i've narrowed down my problems with ubuntu on my macbookpro5,1 to some kind of compatibility issue with nouveau (which of course gets disabled by nomodeset)
<XenophonF> unfortunately turning off KMS means things like VESA powerdown don't appear to work
<houari> ActionParsnip: a black screen hang and I can t acsess  my desktop
<qwerkus> Hello, I have a weired wifi mini card: sometimes it works, and I can connect to the router, and sometimes it doesn't. All config remain unchanged. Under windows it works all the time. Really strange.
<no_thumbnails> upgraded to 14.04 and now no video thumbnails are shown
<qwerkus> 802.11n, chan 6, WPA2 PSK, AES encryption
<ActionParsnip> thunder_kk: do you have numlock on?
<ActionParsnip> houari: what GPU do you use?
<qwerkus> driver is ath9k
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: what make and model laptop?
<XenophonF> my approach at the moment is to disable nouveau via the modprobe blacklist
<ablest1980> cfhowlett still the same
<ablest1980> cfhowlett want be to fpaste.org the msg i get?
<ablest1980> em*
<ablest1980> me
<qwerkus> ActionParsnip: no laptop, but a mini ITX mobo. I put the chip myself (AR9462) hoping to increase linux compatibility
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, afraid I struck out.  no fresh ideas.  ask again in channel.  lots of people smarter than me.
<ActionParsnip> XenophonF: does it have an INtel GPU as well (Optimus technology)?
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: try: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf. > /dev/null
<ablest1980> ok
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: wait
<alimj> Hello everyone. I wonder if would be possible to generate a beep sound from bash prompt. Something like "echo ^g" which we had long long ago in MS-DOS
<XenophonF> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i couldn't tell you exactly which - i'd have to look up the specs
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: try: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why does he need that
<ikonia> it sometimes works
<ikonia> why are you telling him to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ive seen some chips under ath9k need this, its free to try and easily undo-able
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why though
<ikonia> it works
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, is it possible to delete an administrator account?
<alimj> I would like to generate a beep after a command completes. Something like "sh command;beepcommand"
<ikonia> if it never worked, I'd see a point
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: so, why not?
<ikonia> but if it does work - why are you setting this
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: because it's just a random blind guess
<XenophonF> ActionParsnip: this version of the macbookpro doesn't do the automatic graphics switching - should i boot into mac os x and switch to the intel gpu?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yes, it didnt work because the optionwasnt added
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it does work though
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it sometimes fails to connect
<a1fa> anyone else running flgrx drivers in here?
<ikonia> it can't "need" that optoin
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: maybe but as I said, its free to try and easily undo-able
<qwerkus> ActionParsnip: will try, thanks
<ikonia> or it would never connect
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you're just trying random thins
<Kub> oumaicat
<houari> ActionParsnip:product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ive seen it work many times, lets justtry ok
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: if you do'nt know - don't help but don't just fire random things
<XenophonF> i only want this mac for ubuntu server, so i don't care about the graphics drivers (want to try out openstack and this machine is handy)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no, lets not just fire random things into peoples confis
<ablest1980> someone please help i getting not enough disk space with update today
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746326   for example
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I'm not asking for a forum post
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its not random at all
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: explain to me how that settings impacts sometimes works, sometimes doesn't
<john_doe_jr> I need to run a tar command in a script @ a particular file path and then output the tar to a specific location…is that possible?  This is what I have so far: " /bin/tar c -v -p -z -f $BACKUP_SHORT_NAME --exclude=$BACKUP_SHORT_NAME -C $BACKUP_TARGET . " …the command changes to the destination but the script creates that tar inside the path where the initial script lives but I would like to store the tar somewhere else…is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if the system cannot process the packets in hardware then it will need this option to make it work in software
<houari> ActionParsnip. is it correct the GPU I gave U, I found cammand line on google and it gave me what I send u
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why does it sometimes work for him
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: considering my points earlier, i dont understand your issue. If it doesnt help then no love lost
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: if it cannot process packets - how is it working
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: becaues just random guesses are not acceptable help
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: and you cloud the issue with random guesses, and as someone on that post stated it can bring him in additional crashes, plus that post is for 11.04 - 4 years old,
<ikonia> more actual help, less random guesses
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its all over the web, search it
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> qwerkus: did it work?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how can you tell if it "works"
<ikonia> it's an intermittent fault
<ikonia> it's already working
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: we'll see
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: see what
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how are you judging this ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: how do we know 'it's worked'
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: because the user will report it being ok more frequently
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you don't even know how much it drops
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you've done no research into the problem just fired a random parameter
<MikeJonesz> Does anyone know how I can enable root?
<ikonia> this is my whole point
<ikonia> MikeJonesz: you don't
<ActionParsnip> MikeJonesz: you don't. Just ruse sudo
<cfhowlett> !root | MikeJonesz
<ubottu> MikeJonesz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> MikeJonesz: this is how the OS is intended to be used
<MikeJonesz> I want to use root though
<ikonia> MikeJonesz: you don't
<MikeJonesz> why?
<ikonia> MikeJonesz: you need to use the ubuntu security model
<ikonia> MikeJonesz: why do you need root and not sudo ?
<MikeJonesz> cause sudo is for niggers
<jakey2> does anyone host zadmin on ubuntu?
<jakey2> can they recommend this
<jakey2> ??
<popefacto> I can't seem to make ALSA k3.13.0-46-lowlatency play nicely with an NVIDIA G73M (GeForce Go 7600). I get video out of the HDMI but no audio. I've seen a few iterations of this (and similar) but haven't found any that made it work.
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> cfhowlett i think this is my problem and answer i dont know how to do it
<ablest1980> cfhowlett http://askubuntu.com/questions/142926/cant-upgrade-due-to-low-disk-space-on-boot
<ablest1980> cfhowlett my boot partition is fill with old kernals
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, sudo apt-get autoremove
<ablest1980> ok
<XenophonF> ablest1980: can you run the dpkg command in the linked answer and post the results to paste.debian.net or something?
<ablest1980> ok
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: can you please pastebin the output of:    uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep generic | awk {'print $2'}
<XenophonF> brb
<ablest1980> just type dpkg in term?
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: copy the command I gave and hit ENTER then go to http://pastie.org and make a paste there
<cfhowlett> ablest1980,  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep generic | awk {'print $2'} | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: when the page changes, copy the URL in the address bar and paste that into the channel
<virus> привет всем руские есть
<ablest1980> k
<cfhowlett> !ru | virus
<ubottu> virus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ablest1980> http://ur1.ca/jtb09
<ablest1980> ^^
<Gentoochild> So, can you give me any nudge on how to give an upstart task a "running" state without actually having an active process?
<ablest1980> actionparsnip  http://ur1.ca/jtb09
<XenophonF> back
<ablest1980> wb
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, I wouldn't say that's "full" but ...
<ablest1980> cfhowlett i need to delete old kernals?
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ablest1980> actionparsnip ok
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, ActionParsnip has a handle on this.  work with him
<ablest1980> cfhowlett ok
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: you have 2 surplus kernels (its good to keep the one before the active kernel).
<ablest1980> SAY 350+ space will be freed
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: yes, 2 kernels and all its fluff
<cc> anyone, i deleted windows 7 and install linux mint 17.1 but now i want to dual boot windows 7 and linux mint now. how do i do that.
<ablest1980> ty guys
<cfhowlett> cc, ask mint for support.  not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<houari> what that mean that : product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2 ???
<ablest1980> ok ty guys updates are installing
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> :)
<ablest1980> hello :)
<Knight80> How are you doing today?
<ablest1980> ok u
<OerHeks> houari, it is just the description of your gpu
<houari> oh sorry
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Knight80> Quite fine, thank you
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> ablest1980: sweet, if your /boot is that small you will need to manage kernels in this fashion so the partition doesnt fill
<houari> I means this : (glade2script:17817): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.ZIFYUX': No such file or directory
<ablest1980> ok
<Knight80> Only I'm having a problem with lirc and I'm looking for someone who can help me with it.
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, I'm surprised apt-get autoremove doesn't work.  it does for ubuntustudio 14.04.2
<kaikas> Where can i find the rdma_cma.h in ubuntu 14.04?
<Knight80> Can anybody help me configuring lirc on Ubuntu 14.10, please?
<ActionParsnip> kaikas: sudo updatedb; locat cma.h
<Pici> 36
<ActionParsnip> kaikas: sorry,    locate cma.h
<ablest1980> im happy its fixed
<ablest1980> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, well, go forth and conquer, young man: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<houari> ??
<ablest1980> ok
<Knight80> ablest1980 May I ask you where you are from?
<ablest1980> is that to run ubuntu updater?
<ablest1980> ny us
<Knight80> cool
<ablest1980> :)
<ActionParsnip> Knight80: seems to be new york
<ablest1980> cool
<Knight80> Yes, I know
<ablest1980> do you have cs?
<Knight80> Can anybody help me with lirc, please?
<Knight80> Or does anybody know what lirc is?
<ablest1980> i use hexchat
<OpenTokix> Knight80: ir-daemon?
<OerHeks> Knight80, should be easy, sudo apt-get install lirc and go to #2 http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Set_up_Lirc
<Knight80> Thank you
<Knight80> May I paste something here?
<ActionParsnip> Knight80: if its many lines, use a pastebin]
<OerHeks> Knight80, for multiple lines, paste.ubuntu.com
<Knight80> ok, thank you
<ablest1980> bbl bye all
<Knight80> Ok, here it is-----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10450499/
<OpenTokix> Knight80: you're trying to run as your user? - do ls -la /dev/ttysS0 and check permissions of the serial port
<bishopstix> please help: have broken dependencies (it happens every time by the way): need to download linux kernel 3.13.0-46, and the software manager keeps repeating same error
<bishopstix> and boot is full
<Knight80> OpenTokix Ok
<OpenTokix> Knight80: you need to add your user to dialout group
<Knight80> OpenTokix How can I do that?
<OpenTokix> sudo addgroup yourusername dialout
<OpenTokix> and then relogin your user
<Knight80> ok, thank you very much
<OpenTokix> Knight80: That should work
<Knight80> I'll be right back
<Knight80> OpenTokix I did what you told me to do. This is what it says now: -----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10450613/
<OpenTokix> Knight80: have you started lircd ?
<OpenTokix> and in that case, did you restart it?
<Knight80> OpenTokix I think I have
<Knight80> This is what I did:---> /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<OpenTokix> ok
<OpenTokix> what does: ps auxwf|grep lirc
<OpenTokix> give?
<Knight80> OpenTokix http://paste.ubuntu.com/10450662/
<uuhimhere> does aosp allow for drm/kms to bebuilt into the kernel
<uuhimhere> i.e. can i re-build my samsung bcm21664 kernel as such www.mindwerks.net/2014/09/videocoreiv-glamor-on-your-raspberry-pi/
<OpenTokix>  --device=/dev/lirc0 <-- Knight80, why are you trying to talk to /dev/ttyS0 then? ;)
<Knight80> OpenTokix I don't know :(
<OpenTokix> Knight80: check the config options for irecord
<OpenTokix> Knight80: to specify device, and change to /dev/lic0
<OpenTokix> lirc0
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> OpenTokix http://paste.ubuntu.com/10450740/
<OpenTokix> Knight80: ls -la /dev/lirc0
<Knight80> OpenTokix ls -la /dev/lirc0
<Knight80> ls: no se puede acceder a /dev/lirc0: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<OpenTokix> Dont look like its running afterall, since it say "no such device"
<OpenTokix> Knight80: you should check in /var/log/syslog and grep for lircd
<Knight80> OpenTokix ok
<OpenTokix> Knight80: Im leaving the office now - but anyway. - lircd is the daemon talking to your device, and creates a device-node in the filesystem that your applikations talk to. - That is the flow
<aphrode> ok
<Knight80> OpenTokix Ok, thankas a lot
<aphrode> thanks a lot
<Knight80> thanks a lot
<OpenTokix> good luck
<Knight80> thanks again
<aphrode> Open Tokix:thanks a lot
<Knight80> irw isn't working either
<Knight80> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<aphrode> yes
<Knight80> :(
<aphrode> its true
<Knight80> aphrode What is true?
<aphrode> you say that
<Knight80> you're a bot, aren't you?
<aphrode> no no no
<Knight80> I'm kidding
<aphrode> jokking?
<aphrode> you are smart
<ciggar> helo ppl
<bynarie> hello ciggar
<aphrode> hi ciggar
<ciggar> any cnow how to do to work usb 2 on ubuntu 14.04.02 because i inabled on bios but alway say new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2 an the pc wont restar or shutdown
<ciggar> ????
<bynarie> ciggar, so ur usb devices are not working?
<ciggar> yup
<bynarie> ciggar, try "sudo lsusb" and "sudo dmesg | grep usb"
<aphrode> check it again
<bynarie> see what its showing
<demahum> Does anyone heard of issue that if you have dual-boot with both Windows 8 and Ubuntu you won't be able to turn off the computer (not laptop) the normal way because it will turn on itself automatically every time?
<aphrode> windows 8?
<demahum> aphrode: Yes.
<aphrode> i don't know...
<aphrode> please try again
<demahum> aphrode: haha.. it's not about trying... It's an issue. I am sitting in front of more than 10 that kind pc-s... My professor told me that it is an issue with dual boot (win8 and ubuntu). I am googling, but not finding anything...
<aphrode> ..
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<uuhimhere> www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Raspberry-Pi-VC4-Linux-4.0
<uuhimhere> all u need is a gsm module and an altoid can and uve got youself a steampunk pi2 smartphone
<freeroute> any idea why this happens? http://imgur.com/Cuc9GgE - the user tst is already added to the sudoers file.
<bynarie> freeroute, did u edit visudo?
<genii> freeroute: Odds are it's entry is after some other rule
<genii> ( assuming that it's syntax is correct)
<freeroute> this is how my sudoers looks like - http://imgur.com/J1964p8
<bynarie> freeroute, thats odd
<freeroute> I have to edit sudoers using 'sudo visudo', right?
<bynarie> freeroute, have u tried changing to user "root" and executing?
<bynarie> yes freeroute
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: the sudo doesnt traverse the redirect
<xtrumanx> hello, world
<freeroute> oh
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: you clearly dont understand security and the fact you changed your sudoers file just proves that
<freeroute> I thought adding my user to the sudoers group was the proper method?
<bynarie> ActionParsnip, your sarcasm doesnt help him fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: you need to run:   echo "blah" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/whatever.list
<xtrumanx> i downloaded and installed deb package. what's the best way to keep it up to date? redownloading and installing the deb package everytime there's a new release?
<genii> ActionParsnip: Good catch
<ActionParsnip> bynarie: people "fixing" their computers to have zero security is a little tiring.
<ActionParsnip> genii: ;)
<xangua> xtrumanx: the best way is to stick with the official repositories software
<ActionParsnip> xtrumanx: you will need to manually update it, unless the deb adds its own PPA
<bynarie> ok
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: in your command, the only part of the command that had sudo access, was the echo command
<xtrumanx> ActionParsnip: manually update it entails just redownloading and reinstalling right?
<ActionParsnip> xtrumanx: yes
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: I suggest you use the OS with sudo, as intended til you learn your OS a little more
<freeroute> right, so the redirect is performed by the shell (with regular perms) instead of sudo.
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: this is one of the reasons I've set up this VM.
<xtrumanx> ActionParsnip: thanks... I don't think there's a PPA provided so I guess I'll have to handle it manually
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: the sudo doiesn't give access to the redirct part, so if you pipe to sudo tee, it will have access as the tee is ran with sudo
<freeroute> ok, makes sense. So how does adding my user to the sudoers (as I did) a bad security practice?
<freeroute> should I instead do "sudo adduser $username sudo"
<freeroute> ?
<eFfeM> hi, just upgraded from 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts, but now I get issues about unmet dependencies
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: because your user never has to type a password to get sudo access
<eFfeM>  gnupg : Depends: libreadline6 (>= 6.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bynarie> i was wondering the same thing ActionParsnip , because i also edit visudo
<eFfeM> how can I fix htat ?
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: and so does any malicious script or any nasty thing online
<ntsp> I have setup a ubuntu server, configured iptables and hooked it up with ethernet, it doesn't appear to connect autmatically how do I make it do so?(and preferrably at boot)
<ActionParsnip> bynarie: ^
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: any process running as yor user has 100% system access without challenge
<ntsp> ip addr shows the interface as down
<Croberts> if i use 15.04 beta can i upgrade to the final release when it comes out or do i have to reinstall?
<bynarie> ActionParsnip, im confused... i edited visudo the same way he did with user ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL and when i run a sudo command, it requires a password
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: so a malicious script in a web site could copy itself to the system and start running sudo this and sudo that and do whatever it wants. If you use the OS as installed, this wont work
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: but even with my sudoers file like that, it does ask me for the password when I do 'sudo touch bla' for example.
<bynarie> same here
<ActionParsnip> bynarie: why did you make such a change to your security when you clearly dont understand it...?
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
 * ActionParsnip researches briefly
<ActionParsnip> ahh yes
<ActionParsnip> you didnt add nopasswd
<ActionParsnip> silly
<bynarie> ActionParsnip, im not sure what i did wrong
<ActionParsnip> m
<ActionParsnip> so you added your accounts to sudoers using the file instead of using the sudo access group
<ActionParsnip> bynarie: my bad :(
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: my bad
<bynarie> no problem ActionParsnip , so is the method safe then?
<freeroute> no problem. AFAIK adding the user to the sudoers file was the recommended way (instead of having only the root)
<ActionParsnip> you can add your user to the admin group and it will give access to sudo. I got confuse then realised you didnt add the no passwd option. You are safe :)
<Croberts> I want to try 15.04 beta but i am worried when it releases that I will have to reinstall, is that the case or is there an upgrade process? I know with fedora they make it not so easy
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: to the admin group or the sudoers group (ala 'sudo adduser $username sudo') ?
<bynarie> ok thanks ActionParsnip , honestly that was the way i have always done it and never knew another way, but now i do like you said, to add a username to the "admin" group
<ActionParsnip> bynarie: absolutely, its just a trikier way to add users to sudo, if you use the 'admin' group you will get the same effect
<bynarie> ok great.. once again, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> its been a long day
<freeroute> no worries, Linux is tedious after all :)
<boodllebat> i have installed portaudio
<Croberts> or should i just wait till 15.04 drops for a final release?
<ntsp> My interface doesn't seem to want to connect I added "auto p2p1\niface p2p1 inet dhcp" and restarted networking but it still displays as down?
<boodllebat> but i'm unable to find libportaudio.a on this path cp lib/.libs/libportaudio.a /YOUR/PROJECT/DIR
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: and re: admin vs. sudo group - http://askubuntu.com/questions/43317/what-is-the-difference-between-the-sudo-and-admin-group
<genii> ntsp: iface not niface
<Ben64> Croberts: whatever you want, but support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<ntsp> genii I put \n ti represent a line break :p
<ntsp> it is iface
<ntsp> to*
<Croberts> Ben64: if i use the beta can i upgrade to the final release or do i have to reinstall the os
<Croberts> i dont usually bug irc for support :)
<Ben64> Croberts: it will upgrade
<Croberts> ok cool thanks
<genii> ntsp: Bring the interface down and back up again manually
<ntsp> genii ah yes that worked derp
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: yeah, nicely put. Been a long day. brainfart :)
<azi`> i have pluged an external USB disk that I would like to be accessible to all users
<azi`> how can I do this?
<willwh> hi folks, I'm wondering how I can remap the keys on my logitech g930 headset - the mute button doesn't seem to work at all :/
<lfound> is there a way to change what screen a certain window appears on by default
<lfound> using dual monitors
<lfound> nevermind i got it
<ActionParsnip> lfound: devislpie can do that
<ActionParsnip> willwh: if you run:  xev   do the keys make events?
<willwh> ActionParsnip: hey , long time :)
<willwh> ActionParsnip: everything except the mute button produces output in the terminal
<willwh> :)
<stevenjames> i've tried addons, ubuntu-restricted-extras, lubuntu-restricted-extras, update, and i CANNOT get soundcloud tracks to play on firefox. using lubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> willwh: well thats a good thing
<willwh> ActionParsnip: yeah thought so
<ActionParsnip> stevenjames: have you tried other browsers, like chrome?
<willwh> although I'm not sure how to proceed
<stevenjames> ActionParsnip yes and they work fine
<willwh> stevenjames: anything in your console? (I guess firebug)
<nucu> question: when I enable ufw, I want to auto-accept ufw's prompt, but ufw doesn't seem to have a -y like apt-get.. how do you non-interactively enable the ufw firewall from the shell?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | nucu
<ubottu> nucu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ActionParsnip> nucu: is that when you start the service?
<stevenjames> willwh one second i'm checking
<nucu> lotuspsychje: so far, no wiki shows/confirms non-interactive use
<nucu> `ufe enable` will prompt for user input
<stevenjames> willwh Media resource https://*********************************** could not be decoded
<nucu> ActionParsnip: on a new host, in the cloud, I am running provisioning scripts, and start with `ufw default deny; ufw allow ssh; ufw enable`, but enable prompts for input and this hangs
<willwh> stevenjames: sounds like a codec issue
<willwh> hmm
<ActionParsnip> nucu: what do you have to enter?
<nucu> ActionParsnip: y
<stevenjames> right bit where do i get the codec i googled and startpaged for 30 min
<stevenjames> *but
<x23> i'm traying to install ubuntu 14.04 to hp elitebook 6930p, but i can't see HD in graphical installer
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> x23: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<Knight80> Can anybody please help me configuring lirc step by step?
<ActionParsnip> nucu: i'd ask the script author if this can be bypassed. I'd have thought that starting the service in the normal manner would be the way
<ActionParsnip> nucu: or edit the script ;)
<willwh> stevenjames: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/999164
<x23> lotuspsychje, wait me a moment to check
<willwh> stevenjames: try; apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<lotuspsychje> Knight80: someone already pointed you to a link before
<Knight80> Yes, but it didn't work
<Knight80> I need help
<intrader> I have noticed that the Xchat icon on desktop indicates that someone answered my question about security - however I don't know how to find the response - is there a way to search  for the thread and display all postings to me?
<lotuspsychje> Knight80: #lirc , small channel but maybe they can help?
<stevenjames> willwh unable to locate package
<Knight80> lotuspsychje Thank you very much
<willwh> stevenjames: are you running 14.04?
<xangua> intrader: scroll back or check in your logs/the channel logs
<stevenjames> yes lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !logs | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<stevenjames> willwh yes lubuntu
<willwh> lubuntu, ah, try: apt-get install gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3
<willwh> (I just did) apt-cache search gstreamer | grep mp3
<lotuspsychje> stevenjames: try running firefox from terminal, see what errors you get maybe
<stevenjames> willwh already newest version
<intrader> xangua, lotus, thank you I will look in the irclogs
<Wally42> Hello, I would like some help with a wireless connection in a new install of 14
<stevenjames> lotuspsychje (process:27659); GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<lotuspsychje> stevenjames: did you try to play a youtube
<stevenjames> yes youtube plays fine
<Wally42> yes. nothing specific to my issue. unl;ess I missed it
<Wally42> oh.. not me
<lotuspsychje> stevenjames: only soundclouds not?
<DrGrov> Running 14.04 Xubuntu but installed kubuntu-desktop. How can I easily set up a virtual machine here so I can test the 14.10 Ubuntu regular ISO?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59932 kB
<teward> DrGrov: What exactly are you trying to attain?
<stevenjames> right. it pops up with a dialog box that says There was a problem playing this track...and that's on any song
<ule> hi guys.. I have q server with 16gb of memory and when I type free -m or htop or any other memory inspector command, it shows 15gb used. But When I check using htop for example, I can't identify which processes are using these memory..
<stevenjames> right. it pops up with a dialog box that says There was a problem playing this track...and that's on any song lotuspsychje
<ule> Can anyone give me some tip?
<willwh> stevenjames: try this maybe? https://marketplace.firefox.com/app/soundcloud?src=search
<stevenjames> hahaha some tip
<teward> DrGrov: You don't need kubuntu-desktop to use virtualbox, and virtualbox is likely what you're going to need to look into
<stevenjames> willwh ok one sec
<DrGrov> teward: I have downloaded the 14.10 regular Ubuntu ISO and want to give it a test run before I decide if I will install it.
<willwh> ActionParsnip: afk a bit, I'll come bug you about my mute button in a bit ;)
<teward> DrGrov: well, I don't recommend using VBox to 'test' Kubuntu - not uless you put a LOT of resources into it
<DrGrov> teward: No, I know but I just wanted to state my current system installed as detailed as possible.
<teward> DrGrov: you should write to a USB, etc. and then run it in a LIve environment - that's the best way to test performance
<DrGrov> teward: Resources are no issue. Running a Xeon E5-2620 a lot of RAM.
<DrGrov> teward: *and a lot of RAM.
<stevenjames> willwh that's for android
<x23> lotuspsychje, tks
<teward> DrGrov: then use VirtualBox.  ALso put as much video RAM as you can into it for the VM
<Wally42> Newbie here. I would like some help with my wireless connection on a new install
<lotuspsychje> x23: did it work?
<stevenjames> idk i'll keep doing some investigating hopefully something will come to me
<stevenjames> Wally42 sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<lotuspsychje> Wally42: ubuntu version and wifi chipset?
<DrGrov> teward: How much is the required video RAM? Is 512MB enough?
<x23> lotuspsychje, works!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | x23
<ubottu> x23: Glad you made it! :-)
<teward> DrGrov: unknown - but if you want to test it as close to your system specs as you can, put as much as you feel comfortable assigning the VM within the settings
<x23> ubottu, ;)
<DrGrov> teward: Okay, I got 8GB of RAM and 1GB of video RAM. Not into gaming at all. But CPU is not a key issue here?
<stevenjames> Wally42 also make sure wireless is enabled. one time i installed Musix on an acer and spent two hours trying to get the driver to work and had to press the physical button on the laptop
<Wally42> before we get to deep. Seems like a simple problem. I have a device that appears to be working but it wil not connect. If I ping the router. Nothing.
<teward> DrGrov: how many cores do you have?  Assign as many as you can in multiples of 2.
<DrGrov> teward: I have 6 cores and 12 threads
<teward> DrGrov: but leave at least 1 core (or 2 cores if possible) to your computer
<Wally42> However Ubuntu says I am connected
<teward> DrGrov: you're asking someone to give you suggestions on setting up the VM - but the best thing you can do is just run it in a live environment and boot your computer to the liveusb to test performance and such
<intrader> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<DrGrov> teward: But I am not having a working USB stick at the moment. My dear PNY 16GB USB 3.0 stick is completely out of bounds due to some failure, not sure what it could be ;/
<aphrode> .
<DrGrov> teward: But I do have a 8GB microSD card which I could test with.
<teward> DrGrov: still not my issue - you could burn to a DVD and test too, but the point I'm making is, the live environment is likely to be most useful.  No idea if your computer can boot from a microsd card or not, but you get my point
<intrader> lotuspsychje, what does '!logs | intrader' mean?
<Pythonideus> Hello, I'm trying to use two monitors on Ubuntu 13 and it will only mirror them, which limits my resolution on the monitor with the higher resolution. When I go to displays and turn off "Mirror displays" I get an error message "Failed to apply configuration: %s". I tried using catalyst control center (my cards are AMD) but literally nothing changed when I changed the settings on there.
<Pythonideus> How do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> intrader: it means i pointed you a trigger url where to find the logs you wanted
<DrGrov> teward: It boots fine from USB pendrives. But yes, I do get you. Will test it out on Vbox first and see what happens.
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: apparently sudo bash -c 'echo blabla > bla' works as well. Shell is weird :/
<DrGrov> teward: Thanks for the help :)
<xangua> Pythonideus: if by ubuntu 13 you mean either 13.04 or 13.10, please make yourself a favor and upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<erichf> Is there a way to open chromium from the terminal -- and point the url to my current file directory?
<lotuspsychje> erichf: chromium-browser
<Pythonideus> xangua if I do that will it affect any software I have installed? I have a bitcoin wallet on this OS
<xangua> Pythonideus: you also have an unsecure unmantained OS
<Pythonideus> xangua Will it affect my bitcoin wallet though? I just don't want to lose any files in the switch to 14
<intrader> lotuspsychje, that is why ubottu posted - aha! However I find the logs difficult to search unless I write an app
<teward> Pythonideus: you can transfer off the wallet.dat file
<lotuspsychje> erichf: and whereis chromium-browser
<lotuspsychje> intrader: copy paste the logs into an editor and use the search function?
<teward> Pythonideus: copy your ~/.bitcoin/wallet.dat out to external media - you'll keep your private keys for your bitcoin addresses - but you will need to redownload the blockchain if you do a fresh install of a newer version
<teward> Pythonideus: make sure bitcoind/bitcoin-qt is not running though when you copy out the file.
<Pythonideus> teward do you know if that works with electrum? I lost the key that lets you recover the wallet, the 6 word thing it gives you
<intrader> lotuspsychje, thanks - there is no ready-made tool
<erichf> lotuspsychje, ty
<teward> Pythonideus: you can get the 'key' from the running electrum client you know
<Pythonideus> teward I thought you only got it when you ran it the first time
<teward> Pythonideus: you can obtain the seed for your wallet from the client - assuming you have the wallet, but that's not my point (FYI, when you say 'bitcoin wallet' be certain to specify the program - there's at least 50 programs for 'bitcoin wallets')
<pixelkats> hello, i just did a syatem update, and when i restarted grub gave me a mac osx boot option
<pixelkats> anyone know why?
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: are you dualbooting ubuntu/mac?
<pixelkats> no
<Pythonideus> teward Thanks for the info, I'll try to recover the seed and write it down before I attempt to copy-paste the wallet.dat to my flash drive just in case anything happens during the transfer. Thanks for the help!
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: you have ubuntu installed on a mac?
<pixelkats> no
<pixelkats> pc
<pixelkats> says it is on dev/sda3 or something. when i tried to boot i got an error
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: grub shows mac os x on an intel pc? you sure max os x never was installed on it?
<Pythonideus> teward xangua So do you think updating ubuntu will fix my monitor problem?
<pixelkats> positive
<pixelkats> weird huh
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: can you still boot ubuntu?
<pixelkats> yeah, im on it now
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: try a sudo update-grub and reboot maybe
<pixelkats> ok
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: thats the weirdest thing ive ever heard :p
<pixelkats> lol, i know right?
<OerHeks> pixelkats, can you show us your grub? /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<d3ful7> any one working on coreboot ore any linux bootloader ?
<OerHeks> pixelkats, use past.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> err paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> d3ful7: Whats wrong with grub2? :)
<tortue> good morning
<d3ful7> no gurb is ok but need to kick  the bios out off my system ...
<pixelkats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10452337/
<lotuspsychje> lets c :p
<d3ful7> coreboot= open bios ...
<tortue> someone knows where can i find a French channel
<tortue> ?
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: thats because the entire command is running as root
<DJones> !fr | tortue
<ubottu> tortue: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: menuentry 'Mac OS X (32-bit) (on /dev/sde3)
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: but doesn't the shell then expand what's inside of the ' ... ' and then simply run that command (thereby encountering the redirect) ?
<TheBigDeal> there's a little bit of ambiguity here in this page : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-kylin, wasn't called utopic unicorn the version 14.10?
<TheBigDeal> s/wasn't/wasn't it
<d3ful7> any one working on coreboot ore any linuxbios ?
<pixelkats> 2 osx entries
<goose_> hey guys
<pixelkats> duck duck
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: thats a weird puzzle lol
<pixelkats> goose_!
<goose_> Anyone wanna help out? FOr some reason I can't access my phone on my laptop (14.10)
<imbezol> anyone know of a workaround to run the fglrx drivers and have wine installed?
<pixelkats> lol lotus, yeah.
<goose_> It just won't mount correctly to allow me to do anything
<tortue> thank
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: there is another bash shel launched as root, the command is run then the shell stops. As the shell is running as root, any commands it spawns will inherit that access
<goose_> pixelkats!
<pixelkats> :D
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: you did not add those maclines yourself to grub, just to fool us right :p
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, and line 379 'Mac OS X (64-bit) (on /dev/sde3)'
<pixelkats> lol no, i did not
<xangua> TheBigDeal: kylin is specific for china market
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: did someone ever own your pc before you?
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: this really smells like someone installed mac os x on it once
<pixelkats> im not sure. i bought refurbished model, but it should be factory clean
<OerHeks> pixel, pastebin the output of sudo lshw -short # as you should have a drive sde with osx somehowe
<pixelkats> how can you install osx on pc anyway?
<oussama_> haw can i add sdl to gcc
<intrader> Jordan_U, I believe that Superfish is a virus ad manager placed by ubuntu
<pixelkats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10452469/
<OerHeks> pixelkats, it can, with tricks, but if it is a refurbished pc model, they might have put an refurbished apple drive in it. ( that is not bad, same hardware)
<freeroute> ActionParsnip: aah like that, yeah that actually makes perfect sense.
<pixelkats> well its weird, it never showed up before until i did latest update
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: this looks like mac style: /dev/sdc    disk           xD/SD/M.S.
<freeroute> I actually said to first learn the Bash shell before switching to zsh... but with this pace it will probably take at least a couple of years :p
<ActionParsnip> freeroute: Linux does :) It's very sensible
<freeroute> sensible but tedious
<OerHeks> pixelkats, try to rerun sudo update-grub # and see if that apple partitions remain
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: where did your sdc drive come from?
<pixelkats> i dont know
<pixelkats> i dont have sdc....
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, likely a multi card reader
<pixelkats> yeah, i had some micro sd cards i tried reformatting but disks said they were read only
<Krugger> Hi, imagine I have a SVN with a production branch and a quality branch and I want every night the quality branch to sync with production. Does SVN provide me with a mechanism to do this?
<lotuspsychje> right
<Krugger> \join #python
<OerHeks> solved, sde is one of the cardreaders
<pixelkats> but theres nothing in my cardreaders
<lotuspsychje> !svn | Krugger
<ubottu> Krugger: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<OerHeks> pixelkats, now there is no card in it at all, try to rerun sudo update-grub # and see if that apple partitions remain
<pixelkats> and im pretty sure ive never installed osx to my micro sd cards
<pixelkats> only linux fedora etc
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: try what OerHeks suggests
<pixelkats> i did update grub
<pixelkats> dont see apple partitions
<pixelkats> ill reboot, brb
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats: try reboot and check grub now
<pixelkats_> grub update worked. booted straight to ubuntu
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks, pixelkats_ maybe some leftover from a drive in the past
<pixelkats_> i was excited though, thought i might be able to dual boot to osx ;D
<Pythonideus> I'm about to update Ubuntu and I don't want to lose my Electrum wallet. I can't send the bitcoins to my new wallet because I won't have it until I update Ubuntu, so how do I copy the wallet.dat file onto my flash drive? I can't find the wallet.dat file from a search of my files.
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats_: lol, better be excited to boot ubuntu single :p
<OerHeks> so you have an sd card with multi boot osx apple 3 32+64 bit.
<pixelkats_> can i dual boot osx and ubuntu on a mac?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | pixelkats_
<ubottu> pixelkats_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pixelkats_> sweet, thanks
<Krugger> lotuspsychje: Are you saying that the what I am looking for is basic branch merging?
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats_: but i would reccomend single ubuntu
<OerHeks> pixelkats_, The UELA says you cannot.
<pixelkats_> lol, thanks
<pixelkats_> is this reliable?: http://drunkensloth.weebly.com/home/how-to-pimp-out-your-boot-menu-with-burg-ubuntu-1404
<aphrode> XD
<teward> OerHeks: s/UELA/EULA/ ?
<aphrode> :-)
<OerHeks> thanks teward, i need glasses for that ;-)
<dotnetted> hey all - I maually upgraded my kernel to 3.18.7 using dpkg to fix some intel graphics errors - noww when I do "aptitude upgrade" it wants to update my old not-in-use kernel - Will this set it as "active" and unload my newer kernel? Thanks! (ubuntu 14.01)
<dotnetted> (aptitude is wanting to install 3.16.0)
<OerHeks> dotnetted, i think that http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18.7-vivid/ is vivid only.
<OerHeks> = 15.04
<pixelkats_> anyone use burg?
<dotnetted> OerHeks: yeah it is - it is the only one with my intel fixes though and seems to be working fine
<OerHeks> pixelkats_, my ssd boots too fast to see a bootscreen :-D
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats_: i would stick to good ol grub2 :p
<pixelkats_> but... its not as pretty xD
<lotuspsychje> pixelkats_: why do you wanna see grub if your not dualbooting?
<TheBigDeal> i can't understand what's happening here : Ubuntu 14.10 = Utopic Unicorn or Kyline?
<pixelkats_> well i was thinking of dual booting, maybe windows or fedora
<dotnetted> is there a clean way to get aptitude to ignore only kernel updates?
<pixelkats_> most likely windows since i really dont have a need for another linux os
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Pici> TheBigDeal: Kylin is not a codename, liken Utopic, or Precise is.
<TheBigDeal> Pici: ok
<pokemonmaster> hmm is this normal? kate on ubuntu keeps freezing.. and takes forever to open :/
<pokemonmaster> love it as an editor, and i'd hate to give it up :/
<OerHeks> dotnetted, i am not sure if that van be fixed, you use a vivid kernel in 14.10, checkhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> pokemonmaster: what happens when you start from terminal?
<dotnetted> OerHeks: thanks for the info
<boodllebat> is their any APT for JACK audio connection kit ?
<Pythonideus> I'm about to update ubuntu, what version do you recommend?
<compdoc> depends on your needs. I like the LTS versions
<tnkhanh> can I use asterisk as wildcard character in PATH environment variable?
<SchrodingersScat> that makes me pause
<pokemonmaster> lotuspsychje: i'm usually running it with the command "gksu kate" (partly because when i had previously run it from the launcher it doesn't have write permissions and i wasn't sure how to deal with that)
<tnkhanh> SchrodingersScat: are u alive or dead
<compdoc> Schrodingers Scat means soemthing else altogether
<pokemonmaster> Pythonideus: i've been using 12.04 and no real complaints :)
<Pythonideus> Guys I'm unable to copy files into my flash drive and I don't know why? Can someone help? dillon@GoldMine:~$ cp ~/.electrum/ /media/usb cp: omitting directory ‘/home/dillon/.electrum/’
<Pythonideus> I tried using -r in the cp line and it didn't give me any message but it also didn't copy anything
<teward> Pythonideus: did you mount your USB into /media/usb ?
<Pythonideus> yes
<teward> Pythonideus: also, ls -al the /media/usb
<teward> Pythonideus: in the GUI, .blah files don't display - same for standard `ls` unless you include -a
<Pythonideus> teward I did ls -al and I see all the files in the flash drive
<teward> Pythonideus: in tha tlist should be a .electrum folder
<qwerkus> Hello, I remove my nvidia card, and would like to switch back to intel hd graphics. I purged nvidia and reinstall xorg. Login works and desktop with mouse - but unity fails. How do I reset it ?
<Pythonideus> teward oh I see it now, thanks
<Pythonideus> teward it still doesn't show up when I go to my file browser and click on the flash drive though, what's up with that?
<teward> Pythonideus: if you look via the GUI you won't see . files - you have to view hidden files to see it - in the CLI, you have to do `ls`
<Pythonideus> teward ok thank you
<teward> Pythonideus: by default, .foobarbaz would be read as a "hidden" file
<teward> Pythonideus: NEVER trust the file browser's display to be accurate - always check with `ls -al` on the directory, or even `ls -al | grep FILENAME`
<teward> where FILENAME is a file or directory name (including .)
<Pythonideus> what does grep do?
<teward> Pythonideus: filters out the output - searches the output from `ls -al` for the specific string
<mesuione> Hi. What is the amazon prime instant video stuff that appears out of nothing in the newest ubuntu?
<dowwie> I'm running 14.04 -- just installed a clean, new build.  One of my hard drives doesnt automatically mount correctly.  Instead, I have to access it from the file manager before I can access it through the terminal.  How do I fix this?
<qwerkus> dowwie: edit your /etc/fstab file
<teward> Pythonideus: while I don't use grep here, you can see what I mean about why it's not showing in the default 'file browser' settings (this is Ubuntu 14.04) - http://i.imgur.com/2Iw8IKK.png
<teward> Pythonideus: grep is just a way to filter the output if you have a ton of files in the `ls -al`
<Guest13534> Hey There,  I ask myself if someone can help me.     -   I have done some mess with my boot sequence.  I addeed an usb mount point and now when my pc boot up, the system ask me allways for this usb stick. is there anybody who know in wich file is this mountpoint, so that I can delete this entry??? Many thanks in advance!!!
<Pythonideus> teward thanks for the help
<teward> Pythonideus: also note my `ls` is aliased to be `ls -alhF` because i want extra crap :)
<teward> Pythonideus: you're welcome
<dowwie> qwerkus:  ah, ok let me look into that
<Guest13534>  Hey There,  I ask myself if someone can help me.     -   I have done some mess with my boot sequence.  I addeed an usb mount point and now when my pc boot up, the system ask me allways for this usb stick. is there anybody who know in wich file is this mountpoint, so that I can delete this entry??? Many thanks in advance!!!
<compdoc> Guest13534, you might look at /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> Guest13534: Did you make changes to grub?
<Guest13534> anyone???
<teward> Guest13534: how did you add the USB mount point?
<milan385> of course
<Guest13534> teward -  I added this mountpoint in linux mint in the menue where you can config the usb drives
<teward> Guest13534: I'm confused - are you on Mint or Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest13534> mint
<teward> Guest13534: Mint is offtopic here and not supported.  See ubottu's last statement on Mint
<teward> or alternatively the PM it's about ot send you
<teward> !mint > Guest13534
<ubottu> Guest13534, please see my private message
<jhutchins> Guest13534: Note that that's on a different irc network.
<Guest13534> bok thanks teward
<pgnome> hi, does anyone know how to remove/delete unused/old kernels?
<pgnome> the instructions I got - I used .* - so, not working?
<v_Sully> Greetings all
<v_Sully> Looking for some help with sound mixer issues
<xairo> -nt
<v_Sully> Is there anyone who can give me a hand with some sound issues?
<fran_> ou
<hjkjh> anyone know of a video editing tool for ubuntu, one that can help me focus on a licence plate?
<leon_> hallo
<leon_> hallo drohne
<hjkjh> like deblur
<leon_> what is tha problem ?
<hjkjh> i have a cctv footage of a truck hitting my car, but the licence plate is blurry
<genii> Gimp has such tools but you need stills first extracted from the footage
<hjkjh> any tools like focusmagic?
<hjkjh> its a video editing tool, couldnt get it to work with wine
<Vespero> anyone know a good (and basic) image editing tool? Gimp is way overpowered for things like cropping and resizing screenshots
<Vespero> I used to use a KDE paint-clone, but running a KDE program without using KDE is a pain
<genii> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-2 (utopic), package size 440 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Vespero> Oooh, I'll look into it
<genii> Vespero: mtpaint is very simple but good
<cynicrus> Hey guys. Can you help me with ptrace? I don't understand. ptrace_peekdata - read only one byte or it can read a buffer by size? Should I read an integer in cycle or I can read integer like SizeOf(Integer)?
<Vespero> Okay, let's say I have a folder of images and folders inside that folder with images. I want to (via command line) resize any images with a vertical dimension > my monitor size so that vertical dimension = monitor size.
<Vespero> recursively
<Seveas> Vespero: you need to look at identify and mogrify (from graphicsmagick) and xrandr.
<Seveas> And then bash scripting.
<Vespero> I've done mass image resizing before, but is there a way to specify only images beyond certain dimensions?
<Vespero> Okay, so I guess identify finds images fitting the criteria, then use a script to feed them through mogrify
<Vespero> thanks, didn't know about identify
<pythonideus> Anyone have any idea how long it takes to install 14.04 from 13.10? I feel like it shouldn't be taking as long as it is, last time I updated it was only a couple minutes.
<pythonideus> I just saw an error that said out of memory but I typed free -m in terminal and I still have several gb of free memory o.O
<daftykins> pythonideus: minutes to change distro? no, no no
<pythonideus> daftykins how long do you think it'll be?
<daftykins> i wouldn't even risk a guess, nor would i even do an upgrade
<daftykins> why are you only doing this now? :)
<daftykins> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<pythonideus> Everybody on here told me to upgrade :/
<daftykins> months late :)
<daftykins> yeah but have you seriously been using that daily for the past 6 months?
<pythonideus> I'm upgrading now because I usually only use this drive for bitcoin storage, I just opened it up today because I wanted to try coding python on ubuntu instead of windows
<pythonideus> I've booted this drive maybe 6 times in the last year
<daftykins> probably might as well have clean installed then
<pythonideus> I don't suppose I can cancel it in the middle of installing lol
<burkmat> You could always try, but you'd likely blow something up. :D
<daftykins> the power/reset button would have something to say about that ;)
<pythonideus> I also just realized I have another hard drive I could have installed ubuntu to without messing with my bitcoin stuff or worrying about harddrive space
<pythonideus> -_-
<redemptionsong> What am I supposed to do about this thing where you can't get updates anymore bc there isn't enough space? This is the second time it has bitten me. The first time I deleted some old kernels. Not sure I have anything left to delete! I have a default install of ubuntu 14.04 and it is my only o/s.
<TheNumb> redemptionsong: how big is your root partition?
<bg46z> You can clear out your .cache and /tmp directories.
<redemptionsong> TheNumb: I can look
<SchrodingersScat> I also often use 'ncdu' for a quick view of where my space is being used.
<daftykins> redemptionsong: can you show us a "df -h | pastebinit" ?
<redemptionsong> This is what I see with df -h  : Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<redemptionsong> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  450G  166G  262G  39% /
<TheNumb> redemptionsong: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<winterchillz> redemptionsong: just use paste.ubuntu.com
<redemptionsong> SchrodingersScat: Right on. If it can't be resoved w/out more "stuff" bloatin this thing up then yeah
<daftykins> redemptionsong: that's obviously not every partition though is it.
<redemptionsong> winterchillz: k
<daftykins> you need to show us the full thing.
<Eray> Hello, I changed my nvidia version. After this I restarted my computer. Ubuntu logo appears after black blank screen. With a white text cursor. How can I fix this ?
<redemptionsong> daftykins: oh no. I can paste it all tho
<daftykins> redemptionsong: yeah run my above command if "pastebinit" is installed
<redemptionsong> gotcha
<winterchillz> redemptionsong: please do so but on the pastebin url I sent you in case you don't have what daftykins mentioned
<daftykins> Eray: wired or wireless network connection?
<Eray> daftykins: wireless
<daftykins> Eray: what are you typing from now?
<Eray> daftykins: another PC
<redemptionsong> Here's the paste - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454256/
<daftykins> redemptionsong: "ls -al /boot | pastebinit" please
<redemptionsong> kk
<Eray> I disabled boot graphics with xdiagnotistic. But now, I have only black blank screen without text cursor
<pythonideus> I set my resolution to 1080p and there are black bars on the sides of my monitor, how do I fix this?
<daftykins> Eray: that was likely a fruitless change. do you recall the versions you switched between and what device you have?
<pythonideus> On Windows I remember clicking stretch to screen on catalyst control center but I don't see that on my catalyst on ubuntu
<redemptionsong> output of ls -al : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454286/
<Eray> daftykins: I can't remember nvidia version but my computer is ubuntu certificate. Dell Inspirion. I think I can find nvidia version in internet, wait a second
<daftykins> !recovery | Eray try booting like this, run the command to remount / as read-write, then "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<ubottu> Eray try booting like this, run the command to remount / as read-write, then "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ": If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> Eray: don't worry.
<redemptionsong> daftykins:  ^
<daftykins> redemptionsong: does "uname -r" report -45 ?
<Guest26689> i have and free kerio please give me
<redemptionsong> daftykins: lets see
<Eray> OK I'm trying daftykins and ubottu . Thank you :)
<redemptionsong> daftykins: output of uname -r : 3.13.0-45-generic
<daftykins> redemptionsong: try "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic"
<redemptionsong> Eray: I love it - we've all done it (ubotto is a computer program, not a person - but you prolly already knew that  :)
<Andy_Shamuz> l
<Eray> Yeah, name is like bot :) My mistake sorry redemptionsong :D
<Eray> IRC bots :D
<Eray> ok, I purged all nvidia packages. daftykins
<KeresC> hello everyone!
<daftykins> Eray: now just reboot
<daftykins> and startup normally
<KeresC> i need your help!
<Eray> daftykins: ok, thank you again :) How can I re-install my default nvidia ?
<daftykins> Eray: well i don't have a clue which hardware this is, so if it boots in ok share a pastebin of "lspci"
<daftykins> !ask | KeresC ok but we can't read minds :)
<ubottu> KeresC ok but we can't read minds :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KeresC> thanks daftykins and ubottu :)
<adamh> http://pastebin.com/gGW91vkd I cant update or upgrade packages
<Eray> My last question :D Everytime when booting its show Scanning Btrfs filesystems, What is it and is it necessary ?
<Eray> Its fixed, thank you daftykins  :)
<daftykins> no problemo. btrfs check is probably just a maintenance thing at boot
<daftykins> adamh: reboot
<Eray> ok :)
<daftykins> adamh: you've got a mix there of trying to pull down packages for lucid in and amongst trusty, looks like your setup might be quite a mess
<Eray> daftykins: My `lspci` output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10454429/
<KeresC> i have a mediacom 10.1 intel atom talbet with uefi bios. It's run win 8.1 x86 and i haved make ubuntu 14.10 x86 usb pendrive but uefi don't see my usb drive. I can run tablet i usb if the drive is GPT and fat32 fs... Can anyone help me?
<adamh> It has only just started doing it daftykins
<KeresC> and sorry for orrible english...
<daftykins> adamh: yeah it's still not a good move. anyway like i say, try it again after reboot.
<EriC^^> KeresC, how did you make the usb?
<daftykins> KeresC: there's also #ubuntu-it if you're from Italy.
<winterchillz> KeresC: is your pendrive configured for Uefi? If I remember correctly, there's an option to specify that, I've seen people before having troubles because of that
<adamh>  daftykins it doenst seem to be coming back up after rebooting
<adamh> ffs
<daftykins> adamh: some kind of VPS is it?
<raidgh0st> How do i get the displayport adapter to hdmi to work propperly?
<adamh> no its a computer in a cupboard thats just used for TV stuff
<raidgh0st> Ive insert the display port adaptor, Tried detect monitor, changed hdmi sources on the telly. But No Respond at all
<daftykins> adamh: i see, might have to dig it out and check it direct then
<KeresC> i make usb drive with dd... dd if=ubutu.iso od=/dev/sdX bs=1M but this is only for bios pc? :D
<daftykins> raidgh0st: have you done a complete boot from power off with this adapter plugged in?
<raidgh0st> So its needed?
<EriC^^> KeresC, no that's fine
<daftykins> raidgh0st: maybe, maybe not - this is my troubleshooting suggestion
<KeresC> daftykins, yeah there is ubuntu in italian but no one can help...
<raidgh0st> Thanks. Testing now;)
<Eray> daftykins: I have a package named with "Intel Graphics Installer for Linux". Its installed normally with my computer. This package come when I bought. Is that enough for installing ?
<KeresC> winterchillz, i think no...
<daftykins> Eray: Ubuntu and Linux in general isn't Windows, i would not try and install anything for intel at all.
<daftykins> drivers simply do not work this way in Linux land
<redemptionsong> daftykins: (or whoev was messaging) - sorry - phone calls and multitasking - it's off the hook!! Soln did work - thank you
<daftykins> redemptionsong: excellent, updates installing fine now?
<redemptionsong> Is this what we're going to continue suffering w/ ubuntu?
<redemptionsong> daftykins: yes
<Eray> daftykins: I'm using linux distros(fedora, ubuntu, ubuntugnome, mint) in 6 months-1 year. I hate also Windows. :) Sorry for last question. Its my mistake.
<bg46z> redemptionsong: apparently so.
<daftykins> redemptionsong: sounds like you installed with encryption, when the installer had some bug where it installs some tiny /boot partition that can't fit much. in future (and right now) run "sudo apt-get autoremove" occasionally to kill older kernels, that should keep you running along happily when updates crop up
<daftykins> bg46z: no, not at all
<daftykins> to both of you - a manual install with a larger /boot would've avoided this
<pythonideus> I'm having some trouble updating my amd drivers, can anyone help?
<EriC^^> KeresC, did you checksum the iso?
<redemptionsong> bg46z: I see
<TheNumb> pythonideus: what are you trying to do *exactly*?
<redemptionsong> daftykins: (or anyone) - what about resizing it with lvm2 - is that possible?
<redemptionsong> not now, but just asking
<daftykins> i have no experience with LVM
<Eray> Thank you for all help daftykins :) Have a nice day
<TheNumb> redemptionsong: it's not a part of the lvm.
<daftykins> Eray: you too!
<KeresC> EriC^^, checksum is ok, i can install fron downloaded iso in virtualbox and usb installer run in my laptop
<redemptionsong> daftykins: right on - thanks for your help today - God bless
<TheNumb> redemptionsong: you could try resizing the /boot/efi partition (500 megs lol)
<pythonideus> TheNumb Well the only thing I really want to do is fix my resolution. At the moment it's on 1920x1080, which according to google is my monitor's native resolution, but there are black bars on the sides of my screen and I don't know how to make my display fill the screen.
<daftykins> redemptionsong: no problem :)
<redemptionsong> Righton
<TheNumb> pythonideus: proprietary drivers?
<KeresC> EriC^^, i think mediacom uefi start only windows...
<pythonideus> TheNumb I have Catalyst Control Center but it's a bit outdated. When I downloaded the new one and tried to open it in the software center I was given the error message "conflicts with fglrx updates"
<abaday> tjena.. vilka färger har denna klänning http://cdn.idigitaltimes.com/sites/idigitaltimes.com/files/styles/large/public/2015/02/26/what-color-dress-gold-white-blue-black-color-blind-why-do-i-see-twitter-tumblr.jpg?itok=_bEb22QD
<daftykins> TheNumb: you mean shrinking it? since it has no use
<TheNumb> yup
<TheNumb> It has a use
<EriC^^> KeresC, did you disable secure boot?
<abaday> sorry wrong channel
<TheNumb> but It doesn't have to be that big.
<daftykins> TheNumb: no disk use.
<daftykins> just poor wording as i was lazy ;)
<EriC^^> KeresC, can you get a boot options in which you can select uefi usb to boot?
<KeresC> EriC^^, yes disabled secure boot and fast boot
<KeresC> EriC^^, yes but only with efi's windows boot
<freeroute> k, this is a leap but, is there kind of like a pastebin which gets you a easy to remember URL and raw text?
<KeresC> EriC^^, tomorrow i wanna try a frankestein usb installer
<pythonideus> Does anyone know how to update AMD drivers? When I tried I saw "Conflicts with the installed package fglrx-updates"
<KeresC> is there any java developer here?
<teward> pythonideus: i don't think you can use fglrx-updates from the repo when using the upstream drivers you have to compile by hand
<jatt> #java
<KeresC> jatt, thanks!!!
<jatt> yw
<leptone> what are the standard things i need to do for configuration after a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<teward> any GUI tool that works with exFAT partitions
<teward> ?
<leptone> can anyone like me to an article
<teward> leptone: depends on the needs for the system
<teward> leptone: and what you want to do with the system
<pythonideus> teward so how do I update my drivers? :/
<leptone> just a lightweight laptop
<leptone> nothing special
<teward> pythonideus: why do you need to update the drivers?
<teward> leptone: then you probably don't need to do any additional configuration other than the fresh install
<pythonideus> teward my display resolution doesn't fill the screen
<pythonideus> teward it's 1920x1080 but there are black bars on the sides and according to google that's the native res for this monitor
<teward> pythonideus: so change your display resolution?
<leptone> teward, i don't need to download drivers or anything?
<pythonideus> teward this is the maximum resolution listed
<teward> leptone: if your installer was connected to the internet it should have automatically identified the drivers that it knows exist and installed - if there's a hardware thing NOT working, then you can ask and we can try and find you drivers to install/compile manually
<teward> pythonideus: if you're going to update with AMD upstream drivers, you have to download the tarball (if AMD has one for Linux), and then run the installation instructions from there to get it working and set up and compiled
<winterchillz> My clock freaked out - suddenly it went 3 hours and 10 minutes into the future
<winterchillz> Uh
<pythonideus> teward the only file I see is a .deb
<teward> winterchillz: sounds like it's thinking your hardware clock is in UTC
<teward> winterchillz: there's ways to fix that, one moment
<darthkaos> sup, testing out the ubuntu mate 15.04 beta on VMWare.  Really liking it so far.
<teward> pythonideus: then download it.  uninstall fglrx-updates.  try and install that .deb via `sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb`
<teward> darthkaos: #ubuntu+1 for anything 15.04 related
<pythonideus> teward what's the command for uninstall on terminal
<winterchillz> teward: I fixed it manually then set it back to Internet time and it's currently showing the real time
<teward> winterchillz: in the terminal, `sudo cat /etc/default/rcS` - look for "# assume that the BIOS clock is set to UTC time (recommended)" and tell me the line right underneath it.
<teward> winterchillz: ok
<teward> pythonideus: `sudo apt-get remove fglrx-updates`
<winterchillz> teward: It says 'UTC=yes'
<teward> winterchillz: if you restart your system, does it jump ahead again?
<winterchillz> I just installed Ubuntu a couple of hours ago, let me see, teward
<winterchillz> be right back
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: teward :: If you installed the driver from the ati site, you can remove it by running the following;Code:sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh , sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx , fglrx_* , fglrx-amdcccle* , fglrx-dev* ....
<john_doe_jr> I have a folder w/ subfolders that have similar content but some files are newer…..how would I get a list of files that have a newer creation date between the two folders?
<teward> Bashing-om: i'll let you help pythonideus, while I help winterchillz - I hate graphics driver issues :0
<Bashing-om> teward: K, They can be a real pain .. I still in that process of learning !
<teward> Bashing-om: yes, they can be :P
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: ^^ one can do the "apt-get remove" as one command if the commas are removed  :)
<pythonideus> Bashing-om sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: That could be a good thing .. how did you install the ATI (AMD) Graphics driver to start with .
<pythonideus> Bashing-om downloaded the .deb from ati's website and then double clicked it
<winterchillz> teward: The time is still correct after the reboot
<teward> winterchillz: then you're all set - if it jumps ahead or backwards randomly then it might be the hardware clock isn't the way it should be - but letting the system sync with internet time definitely will help keep things updated :)
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: That file should exist .. what returns -> ls -al /usr/share/ati <- ?
<winterchillz> teward: Kudos, thanks for your time :)
<pythonideus> ls: cannot access /usr/share/ati: No such file or directory
<pythonideus> but I just did sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle*  fglrx-dev* a second ago
<pythonideus> so that's probably why
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: Hummm .. Things have changed ? That is the way OEM did install/remove is from that script ... lemme look about .. see that we do this right .
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: Befire we remove.re-install.. in this present driver install, did you run -> sudo amdconfig --initial <- ? to configure the config file .
<pythonideus> Bashing-om dillon@GoldMine:~$ sudo amdconfig --initial Found fglrx primary device section  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<winterchillz> So, I kidnapped a PC at work today, hid it under my desk and spent hours installing Ubuntu server on it
<winterchillz> And the server just won't boot up LOL
<bekks> hours? Thats done in half an hour usually :)
<winterchillz> not on the PC I kidnapped it seems ;)
<winterchillz> nothing would happen after the BIOS check, like literally - nothing
<winterchillz> just black screen with blinking underline on it
<bekks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<winterchillz> Thank you, bekks, I'll look into it tomorrow when I stop by the office
<winterchillz> if not, I'll just steal a better PC lol
<Bashing-om> pythonideus: Hummm ... stranger and stranger ... what card are we working with ? -> lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit <- .
<pythonideus> Bashing-om I don't even care about the driver.  I just want to set my resolution to 2944x1080
<pythonideus> Bashing-om How do I do that? I googled it and the answers are less than satisfactory
<imbezol> pythonideus: use xrandr to list the supported modes
<imbezol> pythonideus: if it's not there, add it
<imbezol> pythonideus: you can calculate the modeline with cvt
<imbezol> pythonideus: once it's there and added to the display, simply change to it
<imbezol> pythonideus: this is all assuming you can't just do it with the system settings gui
<pythonideus> imbezol Bashing-om | sudo xrandr --addmode VGA-0 2944x1080_60.00 | what do I replace  VGA-0 with? I'm using HDMI not VGA
<imbezol> pythonideus: xrandr with no params will list the displays
<pythonideus> imbezol DFP5 instead of vga?
<imbezol> if that's the one you want to change
<imbezol> pythonideus: is 2944x1080_60.00 listed as an available mode already?
<pythonideus> imbezol No it wasn't. I did "sudo xrandr --addmode DFP5 2944x1080_60.00" and got "GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 147"
<imbezol> pythonideus: use cvt to build your modeline to add
<pythonideus> imbezol I already did "cvt 2944 1080 60" "sudo xrandr --newmode "2944x1080_60.00" 265.50 2944 3136 3448 3952 1080 1083 1093 1120 -hsync +vsync" "sudo xrandr --addmode DFP5 2944x1080_60.00"
<pythonideus> imbezol those are the commands I used
<imbezol> ah ok
<imbezol> pythonideus: pastebin the output of xrandr
<pythonideus> imbezol http://pastebin.com/CJ62iMkC
<imbezol> pythonideus: try doing all that without sudo
<imbezol> i have no issues doing that on my system and i *know* the monitor i'm trying it on can't do that resolution
<ice-cube> hi
<winterchillz> heya
<imbezol> lol
<ice-cube> I have lost my pretty gnome-session-fallback after I restarted my laptop :(
<ice-cube> now im on lxde :(
<pythonideus> imbezol http://pastebin.com/zqmzDwJA
<freeroute> seems Ubuntu netinstall has some GPG issues - http://imgur.com/59id2FO - admittedly I didn't import the sur5r key yet, but what's that other one?
<aeoril> I have a bug that kills a process.  But apport only comes up to report the bug once, then does not do it again.  Is that the way it usually works?
<ice-cube> can anyone help me :(
<imbezol> pythonideus: try "xrandr --newmode 2944x1080 265.50  2944 3136 3448 3952  1080 1083 1093 1120 -hsync +vsync"
<imbezol> pythonideus: the first parameter is just a name so it can be anything
<pythonideus> imbezol okay now what
<imbezol> pythonideus: did it work without an error?
<pythonideus> imbezol yes
<imbezol> pythonideus: ok great. maybe it doesn't like periods in the name
<pythonideus> imbezol tried changing my resolution, still got "GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 147"
<ice-cube> this is what I get
<ice-cube> http://pastebin.com/Sau3wUkk
<poops3> please help! ubuntu after reboot stuck in fsck. http://i.imgur.com/vEjmV0u.png
<poops3> how do I cancel it?
<imbezol> pythonideus: you did "xrandr --addmode DFP5 2944x1080" ?
<pythonideus> imbezol yes
<imbezol> pythonideus: paste "xrandr" again
<pythonideus> imbezol http://pastebin.com/Q9Ywhddm
<imbezol> pythonideus: and you're doing "xrandr --output DFP5 --mode 2944x1080" ?
<pythonideus> imbezol "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<ice-cube> anyone here to help me ? :(
<imbezol> pythonideus: perhaps that's an indication the driver or the monitor can't do it?
<pythonideus> imbezol it does on windows though
<imbezol> pythonideus: then it's likely the driver
<geom> ice-cube:  Will try, what is the issue?
<pythonideus> imbezol how do I update the driver?
<imbezol> pythonideus: what card is it?
<pythonideus> imbezol amd radeon hd 7850
<pythonideus> imbezol I tried to update it earlier and it was just a massive pain in the ass
<imbezol> apt-get install fglrx-updates
<ice-cube> geom thanks
<ice-cube> this is my error
<ice-cube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10455420/
<ice-cube> I cant get gnome classic I dont know where is it :(
<pythonideus> imbezol what do I do after that?
<imbezol> ice-cube: try apt-get -s install gnome-session-flashback
<imbezol> ice-cube: might tell you why it's not going to be installed
<imbezol> pythonideus: reboot
<imbezol> ice-cube: it looks like that package needs to be brought in as a dependecy of gnome-session-fallback, but there's a conflict preventing that from happening
<ice-cube> imbezol I got this now
<ice-cube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10455463/
<imbezol> ice-cube: and now try unity-settings-daemon
<ice-cube> try install it ?
<imbezol> ice-cube: somewhere along the line something is conflicting
<imbezol> ice-cube: with -s
<ice-cube> E: Unable to locate package unity-setting-daemon
<ice-cube> :(
<winterchillz> unity-settings-daemon
<ice-cube> I didnt work
<ice-cube> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<ice-cube>  unity-settings-daemon : Depends: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (< 3.10) but 3.12.2-0ubuntu1~trusty3 is to be installed
<ice-cube> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bekks> ice-cube: So pastebin (not into this channel) the output of "apt-cache policy gnome-settings-daemon-schemas" and provide the URL (in this channel) please.
<ice-cube> bekks sorry
<cynicrus> ice-cube: sudo apt-get install gnome-settings-daemon-schemas=3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11.2 and after than you can try install ubuntu-desctop again.
<pythonideus> imbezol Okay I rebooted and I still can't use that resolution. I just realized though that it was supposed to be 2944x1848, not 2944x1080
<solsTiCe> hi. I have installed openjdk-8(-jre|jdk|jre-headless) and used update-alternatives --config java to switch to java 8 but updata-alternatives --get-selections shows many other utilities still use java 7. When I try to purge/remove java 7, apt-get wants to remove a lot of packages! and install java 6!! how can I make java 8 the real default version so that I can remove java 7 (and not remove a lot of package and not isntall java 6) ??
<ice-cube> cynicrus it says it's already there
<pythonideus> imbezol But I tried the same steps with those numbers and it still gave me Configure crtc 0 failed
<cynicrus> Ah
<ice-cube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10455547/
<cynicrus> Ice-cube: just try this: sudo apt-get install gnome-settings-daemon-schemas=3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11.2
<imbezol> pythonideus: sorry but not sure how to help from here
<solsTiCe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10455576/
<ice-cube> cynicrus I think it's downgrading ?
<bekks> ice-cube: Did you pastebin the command I mentioned?
<ice-cube> yes bekks
<bekks> ice-cube: And which URL is it?
<ice-cube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10455547/
<bekks> ice-cube: Thats not the command I told you.
<bekks> ice-cube: pastebin: sudo apt-cache policy gnome-settings-daemon-schemas
<newuser789> I have a micro-sd card, when I insert it using a micro-sd to sd adapter then it says filesystem is read only and cant be written or formatted even with sudo and when I insert it using a micro-sd to usb adapter then its working fine, its writtable and formatable! why so ? and how to correct it ?
<v_Sully> Afternoon, Is there a way to refresh your device list without rebooting?
<bekks> v_Sully: device list of what?
<ice-cube> I this the problem is solved bekks :3
<ice-cube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10455593/
<bekks> ice-cube: Well, that PPA is breaking things, apparently.
<v_Sully> @bekks having sound issues I used the alsamixer and set the correct playback device and want to refresh as it's not showing in sound settings.
<hyde> Hi, does Ubuntu do any automatic touch screen calibration stuff (without user knowing) when it is installed from USB stick?
<bekks> hyde: No.
<ice-cube> bekks how do I get rid of the broken ppas ?
<ice-cube> I seem to have plenty of them
<newuser789> I have a micro-sd card, when I insert it using a micro-sd to sd adapter then it says filesystem is read only and cant be written or formatted even with sudo and when I insert it using a micro-sd to usb adapter then its working fine, its writtable and formatable! why so ? and how to correct it ? Is it a ubuntu problem or anything else ? how to correct it ?
<bekks> ice-cube: using ppa-purge
<hyde> bekks: ty. thought as much, my case must be a case of some touch screens (the hardware) being uncalibrated, while others are calibrated.
<ice-cube> just ppa-purge ?
<bekks> ice-cube: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<hyde> (they *should* be identical models, but apparently reality doesn't quite match)
<v_Sully> @bekks and not the fist time I changed it to the right sound card but each time I restart my system I have to re set with alsamixer and still no sound..
<ice-cube> thank u bekks
<newuser789> anyone ?
<hyde> newuser789: so you have a built-in SD card reader in your PC? Sounds like it is recognized as read only device. you could try: sudo mount -oremount,rw /path/to/mount/point
<v_Sully> @newuser789 I am not sure with Ubuntu but with widows in a situation you could go to its properties and edit to allow read and wright
<hyde> (check mount point with just mount, find the card mount point from the list it prints)
<v_Sully> so bekks any Idea bout my sound card issue?
<v_Sully> about*
<newuser789> hyde: already tried mount -o remount /dev/mmxxx0 stated here http://askubuntu.com/questions/197459/how-to-fix-sudo-unable-to-open-read-only-file-system but no use
<newuser789> v_Sully: tried changing its write permissions with sudo chmod +x and sudo chmod +777 /dev/mmxxx0 but no use
<hyde> newuser789: does it give some error? did you remember to add the rw option for remount (I believe it is needed)
<newuser789> hyde: no not with rw option, let me try again with rw
<newuser789> is it with a comma between remount and rw ?
<hyde> newuser789: yeah
<Cruizer61> hello guys :)
<hyde> (there may be several allowed syntaxes, not sure, but I always use -oremount,rw
<newuser789> and doing /dev/mmxx0 is ok or should I do it /media/ubuntu/name ?
<nathan__> i have a problem with mz computer
<hyde> newuser789: doesn't matter
<newuser789> few days ago I did a cp -v file /dev/sda1 and my partition is not mounting, its a big problem for me
<Cruizer61> really hard to follow up the chat here
<hyde> newuser789: as root?
<imbezol> newuser789: that would write over the partition
<ntsp> newuser789 uhhh... you *might* have verwritten the partition table
<ntsp> overwritten*
<imbezol> not the partition table, the partition
<ntsp> ah didnt see the 1 sorry :p
<Church> ntsp: not partition table, but beginning of partition
<Church> oh, i type too slow :)
<imbezol> newuser789: i'm assuming sda1 is your boot partition?
<newuser789> yes
<imbezol> so is your system booted now?
<newuser789> but now how to repair that partition ?
<newuser789> or recover files and folders ?
<hyde> hmm... what does copying a file over /dev/sdxN actually do? I don't really want to try ;)
<imbezol> hyde: it's the same as dd onto it
<hyde> with luck you just overwrote the directory entry, and nothing happened your partition
<imbezol> hyde: no, it wrote over the partition guaranteed
<imbezol> hyde: assuming he did it as root
<hyde> imbezol: doesn't cp replace the file, not truncate and write to same file?
<Guest9244> has someone experience with xcalib? I would like to blacken my screen with green text
<imbezol> newuser789: is the system booted at the moment or no?
<newuser789> hyde: it was a small file of few kb's, I don't remember what but nothing of a larger size
<newuser789> I'm on live ccd now
<adrian_1908> Sorry this is a torrent-client question, I ask here because nobody answers on the other channels. Does anyone know whether I should/shouldn't use the same ports for incoming and outgoing traffic?
<newuser789> partition is shown but not getting mounted
<hyde> newuser789: what does ls -l /dev/sda1 say?
<hyde> newuser789: and also command: file /dev/sda1
<imbezol> newuser789: you'll need to recreate the filesystem on it, then put your kernel and grub back on it
<newuser789> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 Feb 26 14:11 /dev/sda1
<hyde> yeah, it's the device
<hyde> not regular file with that name
<imbezol> hyde: cp file /dev/sdX will write the contents of the file to that device
<newuser789> how to repair it ?
<imbezol> hyde: same as if you went cat file > /dev/sdX
<newuser789> yeah, now I know it....very meaningfully
<hyde> imbezol: ok, good to know. I've always used cat (or whatever) and redirecting
<imbezol> newuser789: you need to "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1" to create a new filesystem
<imbezol> newuser789: then put the required files back on it
<newuser789> imbezol: 1st I need to recover the files from it
<hyde> newuser789, imbezol: wouldn't there be a repair tool?
<newuser789> which one >
<newuser789> ?
<hyde> if it was a small file, it might not have overwritten any actual data
<imbezol> newuser789: you need to create the filesystem first
<newuser789> if I'll do anything then files will be overwritten
<imbezol> newuser789: there's nothing there you can't recover easily
<newuser789> there is gb's of data in it
<imbezol> newuser789: do you have your main partition mounted?
<imbezol> newuser789: paste the output of "mount"
<imbezol> newuser789: at pastebin.com i mean
<hyde> newuser789: and not on the channel, use a pastebin!
<hyde> :)
<newuser789> its a 1TB hdd with a single 1TB partition
<ntsp> paste.ubuntu.com , not pastebin :p
<imbezol> newuser789: hmm.. try this first then.. "fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<imbezol> newuser789: that just lists the partitions
<imbezol> er.. sorry, sda
<newuser789> cannot open /dev/sda
<ntsp> with sudo
<imbezol> newuser789: fdisk -l /dev/sd[a-z]
<imbezol> newuser789: yes.. with sudo
<newuser789> yea, with sudo its showing but without it nothing
<hyde> (also, as you probably learned, when doing things as root, think twice, because you sometimes can press enter only once)
<newuser789> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10456025/
<cfhowlett> hyde, dude!  great quote!
<ntsp> I have run 5 different commands that were a single character away from wiping my main data drive :p
<ntsp> today*
<newuser789> the greatest would be the final solution cfhowlett
<imbezol> newuser789: ah.. so you didn't overwrite your linux boot drive.. you overwrote an NTFS partition?
<killerspec> Greetings all
<Sohan> Does anyone know if it's possible to get an ubunti cloud server from linode etc, and install a desktop to connect to remotely?
<cfhowlett> ... mind = blown!
<hyde> ouch
<hyde> also, now I can see why you gave that command... you wanted to copy a file over, then when it didn't work you did it as root.
<hyde> don't do that again ;)
<ntsp> Sohan you *can*, not recommended tho
<newuser789> yes
<newuser789> but now what ?
<hyde> you need to recover the NTFS partition
<hyde> I don't know what tools you might use.
<imbezol> newuser789: you probably need to use a tool like Zero Assumption Recovery or something to get the data
<imbezol> newuser789: it's likely going to cost you money to recover it
<imbezol> newuser789: either that or there's a free tool that i don't know about
<sohan_> ntsp why not? we're currently using windows servers but the price diff is 8x more
<ntsp> or... he has a backup(hopefully)
<imbezol> newuser789: you could try ntfsfix from the ntfs-3g package
<imbezol> newuser789: but i think without the start it's going to say it can't do it
<hyde> Sohan: do you want to run full desktop, or do you just want to run individual GUI Linux apps?
<imbezol> newuser789: there's also testdisk, but again, i think it will fail
<sohan_> full desktop
<newuser789> I tried copying backup partition table to main partition table using test disk but didnt help, again tried gparted but it said that use windows and do file check but no windows here
<imbezol> newuser789: and windows chkdsk probably won't work either
<ntsp> sohan_ there is X11 tunneling if you want to configure it, you can do that but I dont see a reason on why
<imbezol> newuser789: look into ZAR (zero assumption recovery)
<Guest9244> what is the best adblocker?
<ntsp> Guest9244 adblocker for what? youre in a channel about an operating system
<newuser789> dosfsck ? vfat ?
<ntsp> a*
<imbezol> no
<sohan_> ntsp i've installed a desktop on the server, however i'm not sure how to get to the desktop version instead of terminal
<Guest9244> ntsp, for my firefox browser. are there any open source ad blockers?
<cfhowlett> Guest9244, yes.  look in the firefox addon page
<ntsp> sohan_ some kind of remote desktop program?
<imbezol> Guest9244: adblocker plus is available as an addon within firefox
<newuser789> suggest anything regarding repair and not going for recovery
<sohan_> i've tried using rdp and it won't connect
<ntsp> no idea then never tried to run a desktop enviroment on a headless server :p
<hyde> newuser789: this channel might not be best place find advice about recovering an NTFS partition
<newuser789> where ? channel ?
<a_> newuser789, I don't know the amount of damage done, but you can try to make a Windows PE and run tools like Recuva, WinHEX ...etc
<imbezol> newuser789: this is an open source irc network. google might be better
<ntsp> 5 hours later... ext4 lazy init is still going o.O
<a_> its also recommended to make an image of the hard disk to prevent furthur damage
<hyde> newuser789: some Windows channel maybe? or, indeed, google
<cfhowlett> newuser789, ask ##windows
<newuser789> making an image of a 1TB hdd is a huge task in itself
<hyde> now that you know your exact problem: corrupted start of NTFS partition by copying a file over it
<hyde> if you have spare disk, one thing you can do from Linux is to take full backup of the partition
<hyde> or whole disk
<hyde> with dd
<newuser789> cfhowlett: problem is that corrupted partition was NTFS but the OS is ubuntu and they will push me back here on #ubuntu
<imbezol> i just went through this with a 320 gig harddrive from a win 7 laptop. took 2 weeks to get an image onto an NFS share with gnu ddrescue and then a couple days worth of hitting copies of the image with various tools
<ntsp> why dd ... noone loves car anymore?
<ntsp> cat*
<lasko> ew
<imbezol> fortunately you aren't dealing with a drive with bad sectors so thing should go faster.. but unfortunately it is 1 TB :P
<imbezol> ntsp: gnu ddrescue is much better because it will skip block with any sign of errors
<newuser789> its brand new, 1st day of use and its already fucked up :(
<imbezol> ntsp: it gets all the data it can get without damaging the drive first, then it goes back and tries a bunch of things to get data off the bad sectors
<imbezol> ntsp: cat will just get stuck at the bad spots until it hits max errors
<imbezol> ntsp: probably destroying the drive in the process
<ntsp> ah...
<Guest9244> who is using xcalib?
<cfhowlett> Guest9244, why?
<hyde> newuser789: brand new? does it actually contain valuable data?
<newuser789> hyde: yes, all my 10 years of digital backup, plus banl passwords etc
<newuser789> bank,etc passwords
<ntsp> and thats why you keep backups folks
<Guest9244> cfhowlett, because I having some problem to understand how it works. Currently I use the following command in dark rooms: xcalib -invert -alter. I would like to know how to use the colors to get a better look
<newuser789> ntsp: when time goes wrong then backups dont help
<hyde> newuser789: when you ask help in another channel, you don't have to tell how it got corrupted
<cfhowlett> Guest9244, instead of asking "who uses this" better to ... actually ask the important questions with pertinent details.
<hyde> if you're worried they get stuck on such an irrelevant detail
<newuser789> this hdd was meant as backup, did cut paste from older drives and shredded them
<newuser789> now older ones are gone and new one is fucked up too
<Guest9244> cfhowlett, thank you for your suggestion
<cfhowlett> newuser789, family friendly channel here = no profanity.  thanks.
<bekks> newuser789: After shredding the old drives, you had no backup anymore, since your "backup" turned out to be the only copy of your data.
<hyde> newuser789: if you have any option to do so, I would definitely take a backup of the raw drive at this point
<ntsp> newuser789 we cant really help with NTFS, its windows filesystem and there are not many tools available in linux for it
<a_> newuser789, if its so important, go buy another 1TB hd, clone it using clonezilla
<hyde> with that ddrescue which was mentioned, probably
<a_> beaten by hyde
<newuser789> cfhowlett: ok, I'll keep in mind
<cfhowlett> Guest9244, is it possible that your system color calibrations are off?
<a_> newuser789, after that do as i mentioned, winhex+recuva on a windows pe image
<a_> newuser789, you can also use a hex editing tool to browse the raw cloned image and search for text info, like bank passwords
<Guest9244> cfhowlett, don't know how where to look for. But the invert works for me. I only want to change the white colors when inverted
<martial> bonjour
<martial> test
<IPJunkie> "test post, please ignore"
<daftykins> no, don't enable them.
<ron___> Hello I've installed ubuntu 14.04.01 via ISO disk It might re boot 1 time then start failing after successful instilation. I started with a freshly formateed empty hard drive.
<winterchillz> what do you mean with 'start failing'? What's failing in particular ron___
<ron___> not able to boot
<daftykins> ron___: can you detail what actually happens?
<ron___> hard to get dvd to run the install disk to but sooner or later it will
<IPJunkie> ron___ Did you remove the installation CD/USB before booting it up?
<daftykins> use a USB flash drive if you can.
<ron___> error is boot disk failure I think i did
<ron___> remove disk first
<daftykins> sounds like GRUB didn't install or is on the wrong disk, if there's more than one
<daftykins> is it an old computer?
<ron___> i tried the boot rescue via terminal but the ppa wasnt found
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<ron___> sot or had vista originally
<daftykins> that one?
<ron___> That's the one i tried
<ron___> Don't think i was actually accessing the internet though
<daftykins> ah, probably couldn't install it then yeah
<ron___> It won't boot from disk right now
<ron___> just tried it
<daftykins> as in, neither hard disk nor DVD?
<ron___> I had no other program on the hd & formatted it with another computer for clean install
<OerHeks> Sata disk, bios mode ide/ahci ?
<ron___> as in dvd
<daftykins> ron___: is it a factory brand system? i.e. HP, Dell, etc?
<daftykins> i'd reload the BIOS defaults if possible
<ron___> acer
<jhutchins> ron___: What does it actually do when you try to boot?  Do you get grub?  A blinking cursor?  A blank screen?  Disk not found?
<daftykins> ok, typical sort of F2 to enter BIOS then reload defaults if possible then
<ron___> sec
<daftykins> we've already had the answer to that :)
<ron___> disk boot failure insert sys disk
<ron___> you can start with empty hard drive can't you
<daftykins> ron___: of course. so, can you try reloading the BIOS defaults?
<ron___> ok
<ron___>  good idea
<Guest9244> can somebody help me to get a black background and green foreground with xcalib?
<ron___> Thanks to those who helped :)
<winterchillz> Did it work, ron___
<daftykins> i'm going to imagine it did, and feel happy
<winterchillz> daftykins: It'd have just been useful to know for future cases. Plus it's always nice to try to locate the issue in the back end
<daftykins> *nod* preaching to the choir there mate.
<winterchillz> :)
<cjeon> Hello!
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> got a support question for us?
<cjeon> no just came to say hi to this wonderful community
<daftykins> ah ok. support here and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rodney77> Hello, I'm suddenly having problems where windows are becoming unresponsive, wi-fi is really spotty, and i'm wondering if it's a problem with x, or with my hardware. I have tried different kernels but the problem persists. could someone help point me in the right direction to troubleshoot?
<rodney77> I have been using this computer with 14.04 for months with no problem. This only started a few weeks ago
<twiler> Hello, I need a little bit of help with instaliung the dogecoin client qt... After I downloaded it, and extracted it, I am left with three files: dogecoin-qt, dogecoin-cli, and dogecoind... But, no matter which one of them i double click, I get this response: Could not display “Filename”. There is no application installed for “shared library” files.
<twiler> Do you want to search for an application to open this file?
<twiler> But, if I do, it doesn't find anything at all
<twiler> Soo any help whatsoever would be GREATLY appreciated.
<IPJunkie> twiler: Do you need to make them executable first?
<daftykins> open a terminal, navigate to the folder those are in and run "file <filename>" to check what they are
<twiler> IPjunkie: I don't know, do I? LOL I didn't even know I could do that.
<daftykins> are you sure the page you got this thing from doesn't have documentation?
<twiler> Is that option somewhere in properties, IPJunkie?
<whac-a-retro> By the way, you can left click on the desktop and press Ctrl+Alt+T to open the Terminal
<daftykins> don't just follow that advice right-off, you don't even know which of those is a program yet.
<twiler> daftykins, are you talking to me>\??
<daftykins> yes.
<twiler> Oh ok lol
<daftykins> you can tell because there's nobody else here ;)
<twiler> Haha!! LOVE it!
<twiler> ok, so, I'll reread what you already typed, and I'
<daftykins> twiler: cool, if you want to share any results of the command mentioned, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<twiler> I'll hit you back real soon, ok?
<twiler> OK, daftykins, thanks a lot
<daftykins> twiler: btw i don't know if you got that from here: https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin/tree/master/doc but that doc says install libqtgui4 then run dogecoin-qt
<twiler> OK, THANKS A LOT, DAFTYKINS!
 * daftykins keeps highlighting to bug
<daftykins> ;]
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> How can I upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 from command line?
<ikonia> mrqtros: you shouldn't do that
<daftykins> it's not out yet, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> 15.04 is in development
<mrqtros> ikonia, thanks for advice, but why not?
<mrqtros> ikonia already beta 2 :)
<ikonia> mrqtros: if you can't figure out how to upgrade - you shouldn't be using beta software
<twiler> Daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457213/
<daftykins> twiler: looks good, you can right click on that file and go to properties then enable execute permissions on it, then double click to run after installing the above package as mentioned
<krigo> hey, i'm having an issue with my radeon working with my drivers, i have an xorg log: http://pastebin.com/0vpEqGpb
<krigo> it appears to be using software rendering
<twiler> OK, thanks bunches, daftykins!
<jesus1> hey guys
<twiler> Cookie!=daftykins
<twiler> oops
<twiler> what did I do wrong there
<jesus1> is there any way to get a clean install without any extra software?
<jesus1> not even a DE
<mrqtros> ikonia you even don't know how I am using it, how can you judge? :)
<daftykins> !mini | jesus1
<ubottu> jesus1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> mrqtros: becuse you don't know how to upgrade
<jesus1> hey thanks dude!
<daftykins> krigo: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? if so, rename that file to xorg.conf.old then try another boot and repastebin the Xorg.0.log please
<krigo> okay
<krigo> will do
<krigo> thanks daftykins
<mrqtros> ikonia okm someone else will help me than, no problem :)
<ikonia> mrqtros: you've  been told where to get help
<dougl> how can I tell if my operating system is 32 or 64 bit
<mrqtros> ikonia what do you mean?
<krigo> daftykins: I don't have an xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<daftykins> dougl: open the terminal and run "uname -a" then paste the single line into here
<ikonia> mrqtros: you have been told where to get help on it
<twiler> hey there, Daftykins, what am I supposed to be installing from that github page you referenced?
<mrqtros> ikonia that's clear, but wrong, and I have no idea why do you thought that
<daftykins> twiler: see the "sudo apt-get install..." line? run that in the terminal
<dougl> daftykins, Linux kubuntu 3.13.0-45-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 19:37:48 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> mrqtros: it's not wrong, daftykins told you where to get help
<mrqtros> ikonia thought that's true
<twiler> Ohh ok, thanks again, dafty
<dougl> dpkg complains it is i386?
<daftykins> dougl: looks like a 32-bit install to me
<twiler> I don't know what I'd do without you! LOL
<krigo> should I make an xorg.conf daftykins?
<whac-a-retro> yea, that's 32 bit
<daftykins> krigo: nah, hang on i'm trawling your log again for some clues
<dougl> sheesh
<krigo> okay, thanks man!
<whac-a-retro> dougl: can you pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<daftykins> krigo: hrmm, is this a clean install of 14.10 ?
<dougl> thanks guys
<krigo> yes
<krigo> well, not exactly
<daftykins> krigo: have you done much else since, or?
<dougl> whac-a-retro, i7
<whac-a-retro> dougl: okay
<krigo> it's xubuntu 14.10 with mesa-3d ppa's installed and graphics drivers updated
<krigo> to try and get gallion nine working, installation is a day old
<krigo> #d3d9 told me to come here because for some weird reason i'm using software rendering
<daftykins> krigo: ooh-err, PPAs ok. that might complicate things. was this after attempting to get an fglrx driver on then, or just wanting to use 'radeon' ?
<krigo> yes
<krigo> I used the fglrx driver originally
<daftykins> which one? :D
<krigo> and then swapped to radeon
<krigo> uh give me a second, it was the updated one
<krigo> fglrx-updates
<daftykins> krigo: tell you what if you run: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit" then link me, i'll be back in 5 as i have to attend to a quick house chore!
<krigo> okay, thanks!
<krigo> good luck with the chore
<jesus1> what is the difference between minimal cd and network installer?
<vince__> drt` y5aeh
<krigo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457353/
<twiler> OK daftykins, I ran the terminal commands to install that package you pointed me to on github, and then, I checked "allow executing file as a program" in properties, but,now, when I doubleclick dogecoin-qt, I get the following error: Could not display “dogecoin-qt”. There is no application installed for “shared library” files.
<twiler> Do you want to search for an application to open this file?
<twiler> So.. what gives?
<[FR]Dae> Bonsoir, l'un d'entre vous pourrais t'il m'aider avec mon problème ? je n'ai plus de son =) --- Hi ! i have some problemes, i don't have sound can you help me ?
<bprompt> !fr | [FR]Dae
<krigo> twiler: daftykins brb'd
<ubottu> [FR]Dae: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<twiler> OH did he ,krigo?
<krigo> yeah
<krigo> he's doing some chores
<twiler> Thanks for the heads up, dud
<twiler> e
<krigo> no problem
<jesus1> Dae alsa or pulseaudio?
<krigo> he'll get back to you
<twiler> Do you like, live with him or something?
<bprompt> hehe
<[FR]Dae> bprompt please open your eyes ...
<[FR]Dae> jesus1 i have alsa and pulse
<bprompt> [FR]Dae:   ahemm they're sorta open :), I sorta read your last line after I posted =)
<jesus1> is this after a clean install?
<twiler> What are you two talkin about?
<daftykins> twiler: in the same terminal where you ran "file dogecoin-qt" try running "./dogecoinqt"
<[FR]Dae> jesus1 heuuu nop i have instal / unstall some paquet
<twiler> OJK daftykins!
<twiler> WB, btw :)
<daftykins> krigo: ok doesn't look like anything left that'd be a problem, wouldn't hurt to run "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* " though (note the asterisk)
<jesus1> [FR]Dae there's the ubuntu-fr channel if you want to write in french
<[FR]Dae> jesus1 i have testing purge and install all alsa pkg
<twiler> Aww snap, dafty!
<daftykins> did we win?
<[FR]Dae> what is the good word for pkg ?
<twiler> So, that worked like a charm
<Jordan_U> intrader: No. Superfish is adware bundled with Lenovo's Windows machines. It has no relation to Ubuntu at all.
<twiler> Yeah, we did
<jesus1> weird
<krigo> daftykins: dpkg: warning: while removing fglrx, directory '/usr/lib32/fglrx' not empty so not removed
<krigo> any problem with that, or am i good to restart?
<jesus1> Dae what was the pack you installed before problems started?
<daftykins> krigo: no need for reboot right now, nothing relevant has changed yet really. can you run "lspci" in a terminal and paste in your graphics card line here?
<krigo> okay
<twiler> daftykins: So, I was meaning to ask you earlier about that "./" command, will i need to enter that EVERY time I want to run a program, or just iummediately after installing one?
<krigo> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/99d8CqgQ
<[FR]Dae> jesus1 [FR]Dae  for hl
<daftykins> twiler: i think it's something to do with running apps meant for another desktop environment (KDE) on unity (standard ubuntu DE) so right now for this app, you'd have to do it each time yep - but i'm sure a more knowledgable volunteer can answer how to get them running by double click
<[FR]Dae> i have install à QT update
<[FR]Dae> and ... maybe GTK pkg
<hfound> i'm using quake in ubuntu 14.04 trusty does anyone know a way to make it show up on the other monitor as i'm using 2
<hfound> trying to make it show up by default on the other monitor
<daftykins> krigo: hrmm, so what was the galion (sp) thing you mentioned? and what was the PPA to add?
<twiler> aww maaan, I was afraid of that, daftykins, oh well; you still get a cookie! If you remind me how to do it, that is lol
<krigo> daftykins: https://wiki.ixit.cz/d3d9
<krigo> and the ppas:
<krigo> ppa:commendsarnex/ixitmaster
<krigo> ppa:oibaf/gallium-nine
<krigo> ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<krigo> ppa:commendsarnex/mesadri3test
<twiler> !=cookkie | daftykins
<twiler> != Cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> daftykins != Cookie
<krigo> they brought me here from the irc, because for some weird reason I'm getting software rendering on Ubuntu instead of the radeon driver.
<twiler> != Cookie daftykins
<ikonia> twiler: enough please
<daftykins> krigo: pretty sure it's line 395 that's the culprit, [    29.803] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<twiler> ikonia: What?
<ikonia> twiler: please stop trying to blindly invoke the bot
<daftykins> krigo: do you get any output if you type "sudo modprobe radeon" in the terminal?
<twiler> Ikonia: Surely my whopping THREE attempts to give daftykins a cookie couldn't have REALLY affected you that much?
<krigo> daftykins: i get this, modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:816 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='off'
<krigo> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'off': Function not implemented
<ikonia> twiler: I asked you not to do it after the bot had already repsonded and you kept going
<jesus1> Dae i don't se how that kills your sound
<jesus1> sorryi'm at a loss here
<twiler> ikonia: The bot had responded to a blank attempt, not one for daftykins, but, you know what? YOU are right. I apologize.
<ikonia> twiler: no need for sorry
<EbonyDDRWay> omg hi guys
<daftykins> krigo: hrmm not really sure what to make of that error! give it a reboot then to be sure and give me a fresh "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<EbonyDDRWay> my name is ebony dark'ness dementia raven way
<krigo> sure, just give me a second, just reported my dmesg on #d3d9\
<twiler> wow, Ebony, that's quite a name for yourself!!
<EbonyDDRWay> fangs (Geddit cos im gothic)
<EbonyDDRWay> its not my real name lol
<daftykins> EbonyDDRWay: i would love to discuss the family origins of your name over in #ubuntu-offtopic , but if we could keep this to ubuntu support only please, that'd be great :)
<EbonyDDRWay> oh, my sincerest apologies
<twiler> Hey, daftykins, how does one go about changing rooms again?
<twiler> "/join #channel_name_here"
<daftykins> that's the one
<EbonyDDRWay> ok as long as I'm here I was wondering, a bit unused to having two operating systems on the one computer but would it be easy to switch between ubuntu and windows
<EbonyDDRWay> lol you guys must think im a right moron
<EbonyDDRWay> :(
<daftykins> once installed, it's a simple case of rebooting and picking which one you want to start from a menu
<EbonyDDRWay> oh right
<EbonyDDRWay> lol i thought it'd be more complicated than that
<votlon> hey guys i installed openvpn on ubuntu 14.04 on a virtual machine, and im not able to connect to it to test it. Would i not be able to access it from the host machine?
<EbonyDDRWay> although i could do a virtual machine too like VMWare
<EbonyDDRWay> I think
<daftykins> votlon: depends if you used bridged networking and so they're both on your home network's IP set
<daftykins> EbonyDDRWay: yeah that's another option, definitely avoids the install and boot hassles that can arise - especially with modern windows 8 laptops and so on
<votlon> daftykins: Are you talking about inside server.conf? or on the virtual machine settings. To my knowledge they both are correct :)
<EbonyDDRWay> ah I have win 8.1
<EbonyDDRWay> maybe a virtual machine would be easier then, thanks
<daftykins> votlon: so both are on a 192.168.x.x kind of address on your physical LAN?
<votlon> daftykins: my virtual machine is a static ip outside of my dhcp and the host is on dhcp. Both have the same subnet
<daftykins> good stuff, yeah well that's the main part then. are you reading the logs to see what's up?
<votlon> daftykins: no i havent checked the openvpn logs, i guess i should have done that xD
<votlon> lemme google where they are located
<daftykins> yip whenever you're dealing with a new service, logs logs logs :D
<sc> stefen667
<krigo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457855/
 * daftykins reads
<daftykins> krigo: hmm i think those PPAs are just changing too much of the default install i'm afraid, is this a heavily modified system? if you're not far off i'd start again with a clean install and be sure you see 'radeon' working fine to start, then add those other things one by one
<votlon> daftykins: I dont really know what to make of the log its kinda empty. http://pastebin.com/zygUTR0u This leads me to assume that maybe my configuration is wrong.
<daftykins> votlon: i'm not familiar with openvpn to tell you i'm afraid, i'd just browse all around /var/log to see if anything is relevant. some stuff VPN related comes up in "dmesg | tail" or syslog too i think
<votlon> daftykins: okay ill look around, thanks for the advice
<daftykins> np
<magnulu> I have a logitech k400r keyboard - and the volume up-down and mute buttons have stopped working.. other "special" buttons work as expected - any idea how to troubleshoot this?
#ubuntu 2015-02-28
<magnulu> output of xev for the three buttons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10457887/
<magnulu> works fine on another computer - so it is not a hardware problem
<daftykins> magnulu: test the guest account?
<magnulu> daftykins: wonderful suggestion - let me try :)
<labsin> magnulu, you can set shortcuts in settings and then press these buttons?
<kitomaza> hello how install .net framework in xubuntu 14.10 ?
<labsin> magnulu, They are at Keyboard>Shortcuts
<daftykins> kitomaza: what specifically are you trying to do?
<magnulu> daftykins: works in the guest account too
<magnulu> great
<kitomaza> i want to install and run one progrram Readon tv radio player
<daftykins> magnulu: ok so it's something in your user's config, is this unity?
<magnulu> daftykins: no, xubuntu
<OerHeks> kitomaza, install wine i guess > https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17886
<kitomaza> thanks you
<labsin> kitomaza, or mono
<daftykins> magnulu: hmmm ok, you could try checking out where xfce puts its' config, possibly ~/.config/xfce or similar, then rename that folder to another, log out and back in to see if it fixes it
<magnulu> daftykins: yeah, I'll try.. anyways, I'm much closer to an answer thanks to your very simple test
<magnulu> thank you
<daftykins> my pleasure
<Secret-Fire> how can i add my windows 7 partition to grub manually?
<daftykins> run update-grub, it should auto detect it
<fengshaun> I have installed ubuntu on my hdd, but I swapped my motherboard and uefi doesn't recognize it anymore. how can I add the installation to uefi again?
<Secret-Fire> daftykins: i tried that it detected my linux install but then no volumes found
<OerHeks> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 142 kB
<fengshaun> OerHeks: was that for me?
<daftykins> Secret-Fire: ^try OerHeks idea
<Secret-Fire> no volume groups found
<daftykins> fengshaun: no. so you originally installed in EFI mode?
<fengshaun> daftykins: yea
<OerHeks> ah
<Secret-Fire> its a clean install not corrupted
<daftykins> fengshaun: enter it and check what your device is, or try hitting a one-time boot menu key if you have one on power on
<fengshaun> daftykins: what my device is?
<fengshaun> it's installed on /dev/sda3
<fengshaun> if that's what you mean
<fengshaun> and there is no entry in efi
<daftykins> you're saying it doesn't list any boot devices being present?
<daftykins> and what do you mean sda3? is it a dualboot setup?
<fengshaun> it is multiboot
<fengshaun> I have gentoo running too
<fengshaun> and its grub configs are on /dev/sda1 which is /boot
<daftykins> are you typing from this system now?
<fengshaun> no
<fengshaun> another one
<daftykins> can you boot a live session from a flash drive?
<fengshaun> yea
<fengshaun> I have ubuntu live running
<daftykins> fengshaun: "sudo parted -l" show the disk ok?
<fengshaun> yea
<fengshaun> the disk is ok
<daftykins> what was the first OS on?
<fengshaun>  /dev/sda
<fengshaun> ubuntu is on /dev/sdb
<daftykins> no, which OS was the first installed? :)
<fengshaun> I don't remember
<fengshaun> can I not just add an efi entry?
<daftykins> you're kinda using terms that you maybe figure make sense, but they actually don't :) so it took a while to grasp what you're saying
<daftykins> it should just read the disk and be auto, so i haven't seen the need to manually add anything.
<daftykins> why did you change board?
<fengshaun> defective
<daftykins> new one on the latest update yet?
<fengshaun> when you first install ubuntu, it does add it
<fengshaun> but I already have it installed
<fengshaun> what?
<fengshaun> I guess I could just reinstall
<daftykins> have you followed any of these numerous guides online on efibootmgr usage?
<daftykins> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Restore_Ubuntu_UEFI_Boot_Entries_after_BIOS_Update
<daftykins> there's one i found
<fengshaun> daftykins: ah thanks a lot
<daftykins> np
<studentz> Upgrade didn't update the kernel  lsb_release -a Ubuntu 14.04.02 uname -a Linux 3.13.0-46 Any Hint? Thanks
<daftykins> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.46.53 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<daftykins> studentz: 46 is the latest, what do you mean?
<daftykins> studentz: are you saying you want to run utopic's hardware enablement stack, so the 3.16 kernel?
<studentz> daftykins: in the news of the update  it's written the kernel will be 3.16. (I'm running Trusty). If it is possible to install the 3.16 kernell will be nice ;) Thanks
<daftykins> no that's an optional thing
<Ben64> studentz: do you actually need 3.16? if not, you should stay on 3.13, its supported longer
<daftykins> you have to elect to use the HWE
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<daftykins> wow that's old
<Squall5668> heh, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Secret-Fire> GRUB2 won't recognize my windows 7 install, i have tried updating grub and os-prober and i get no volume groups found
<studentz> In my laptop yes I have GTK 860 M .
<Ben64> studentz: that doesn't require 3.16
<studentz> Ben64: yes Nvidia GTX 860M
<studentz> it requires something bigger than 3.15
<daftykins> studentz: you are wrong
<Ben64> no it does not
<Secret-Fire> can someone help me add my win7 install to grub manually?
<studentz> Ben:I have tried to run nvidia and everything failed. I stopped doing it. Productivity is more important for me
<Ben64> studentz: upgrading the kernel won't fix that
<Ben64> studentz: might help if you actually asked about the problem you're having though
<daftykins> ^+1
<studentz> Ben: I'm in a list of a Bug-report and I'm not the only one. Some people get lucky using Kernel 3.15 . However; as I told you at this moment productivity is more important. ;)
<Ben64> studentz: i'm telling you, explain your problem
<daftykins> studentz: this is an optimus laptop yes?
<studentz> yes
<akurilin> question: do scripts put into /etc/cron.hourly on 14.04 work as intended or is there any additional config I have to put in place to make it work?
<daftykins> studentz: so then without an nvidia driver installed at all it'll run on the intel, productivity = fine
<Ben64> nvidia-331 is in 14.04, and supports the 860M
<daftykins> i'm more getting at it not even being needed
<daftykins> nouveau might be crapping out though, dunno
<p3rror> is there any tools that can tell with process consume memory on a time t
<studentz> daftykins: yep. I'll try in a couple of months Thanks Waiting for Ubuntu Phone in USA. :)
<Ben64> yeah i'm just saying, theres probably a way to make it work easily, although i'm about to give up since apparently studentz doesn't want help
<daftykins> i concur
<daftykins> p3rror: 'on a time t' ?
<cuddylier> How do I kill this process? http://i.spartanhost.net/s-00-46-11.png kill -9 [PID] doesn't work.
<Ben64> cuddylier: it is already dead
<cuddylier> Ben64 The port is unbindable though
<cuddylier> No new process can bind to it
<studentz> Ben: can u point me to right direction. NP. I want help but my system is stable, and my work is in there. No much time. If u guide me I'll do it
<cuddylier> As if there is a process still on it
<Ben64> cuddylier: you need to kill its parent then
<devonblzx> Is there an easy way to install a package from the vivid release through apt-get?
<OerHeks> cuddylier, hint:  ps aux | grep 'Z'
<daftykins> devonblzx: into an earlier version? bad idea. also, all vivid talk in #ubuntu+1
<hacker_redablel> olaa
<cuddylier> OerHeks: What does the 'Z' stand for?
<OerHeks> zombie
<devonblzx> daftykins: not really vivid talk, I'm just trying to get an updated cgmanager
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process
<hacker_redablel> fl
<devonblzx> Building from source seems to have conflicts
<hacker_redablel> flw
<Ben64> devonblzx: installing a version from a different release of ubuntu will cause many more conflicts -- don't do it
<cuddylier> OerHeks: Just shows this: http://i.spartanhost.net/s-00-52-53.png
<Ben64> cuddylier: how about "ps -o ppid 11912"
<OerHeks> that would be the next step indeed
<Ben64> cuddylier: and how come you post pictures instead of the text...
<daftykins> it's the imgur generation, pictures of text are apparently the done thing ;)
<natewalck> So this is a stupid question
<cuddylier> It says ID 1571
<cuddylier> hmm
<natewalck> but is it possible to simulate a ubuntu system having / go read-only?
<phre4k> natewalck: overlayfs?
<natewalck> I need to test some odd behvior and replicating the read only state is part of it
<daftykins> boot recovery mode, that's in read only as default
<phre4k> natewalck: you could spin up a VM and remount
<natewalck> I have a VM ready to go
<natewalck> tried....
<Ben64> cuddylier: thats the parent
<natewalck> sudo mount -f -o remount,ro /
<cuddylier> hmm I see that now, thx
<natewalck> but no love
<natewalck> I could still create files, etc
<phre4k> natewalck: strange. mount output?
<natewalck> nothing returned
<natewalck> it acted like it worked
<phre4k> ^ mount -l after doing remount
<natewalck> k, let me try that
<natewalck> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (ro,errors=remount-ro)
<natewalck> but I can touch files, etc
<richie_> Hi - i got a problem with MusE sequencer software, not recognising the system midi ports. Was fine up until a day ago. Any advice?
<Ben64> natewalck: are you sure you're in the right mountpoint
<phre4k> ^
<natewalck> should I explicitly specify /dev/sda#
<Ben64> no...
<phre4k> natewalck: try -n option
<natewalck> the VM only has one partition
<natewalck> /
<phre4k> -n: mount without mtab
<natewalck> include -f as well?
<phre4k> lol, -f is actually "fake" :D
<natewalck> LOL
<natewalck> fail
<natewalck> I got busy without it
<natewalck> thats funny
<natewalck> k, says it is busy
<natewalck> I want to force it
<Ben64> you don't need to force a remount
<phre4k> natewalck: sync before?
<natewalck> sudo mount -n -o remount,ro /
<natewalck> mount: / is busy
<natewalck> even with a sync
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/null /
<natewalck> I need it to have the filesystem there, but read only
<natewalck> mounting /dev/null would make it mount nothing, right?
<phre4k> s/null/sda
<Ben64> no, use /dev/null
<phre4k> really?
<Ben64> yep
<natewalck> if I ls /
<natewalck> will it show the files?
<Ben64> yep
<natewalck> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Ben64> weird
<phre4k> ^
<Ben64> works perfectly here
<Ben64> maybe you mistyped?
<phre4k> mount --version? :p
<natewalck> sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/null /
<natewalck> mount from util-linux 2.20.1 (with libblkid and selinux support)
<natewalck> hrmmm
<natewalck> 14.04
<natewalck> Ben64: I cut and pasted what you wrote
<natewalck> same deal
<natewalck> let me try it on a fresh boot
<phre4k> natewalck: → man mount, I'm out of knowledge
<amine> hi
<whac-a-retro> i have a problem with my computer
<daftykins> details on one line please.
<whac-a-retro> okay. my broadcom wireless isn't working. Do I need to connect via a blue cable or usb wireless to fetch the nessesary drivers?
<Ben64> whac-a-retro: what operating system are you on
<whac-a-retro> Lubuntu 14.04 amd64+mac
<Ben64> if you have a different usb wireless you should just use that, broadcom is not great
<philwong> Hi guys
<daftykins> hi
<philwong> on 14.04 Ubuntu, when I installed KDE, the OS would not run
<philwong> should I try to reinstall the kde under unity theme?
<daftykins> philwong: what exactly did you run? what does "the OS would not run" mean? :)
<IPJunkie> Does anyone know of a simply way that I can track how much data I send and receive over eth0 every 24 hours?
<philwong> I ran ubuntu in kde environment
<philwong> andit went to the desktop and when I click anything it would show a "not responding" alert
<philwong> and**
<daftykins> philwong: run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^ " to check it's all there maybe
<redemptionsong> heh, I need help with formatting something in libre office. I use ubuntu (have for about 12 yrs now) but I don't know where else to look for help and it's something I need to figure out right away.
<daftykins> i think libre has a channel
<_X_C_V_B_> anyone know to get hostnames working in iredmail?
<IPJunkie> They do.  There's a #libreoffice.
<redemptionsong> daftykins: somehow I assued they didn't I'll look
<redemptionsong> thx
<_X_C_V_B_> I keep getting: < ERROR > Please configure a fully qualified domain name (FQDN) in /etc/hosts before we go further.
<Squall5668> IPJunkie: i believe monitor tools like iftop provide a total amount
<pero> i'm having frequest 100% cpu utilizations with the latest version on ubuntu 14.04 (it also happened with the previous version) - and often times the process is still active and at 100% even after quitting
<pero> anyone have any ideas? i don't think its an errant extension - i only have RES installed (for reddit)
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: install 'pastebinit' then run "pastebinit /etc/hosts"
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: ok
<pero> the above is related to firefox oopsie ^^^
<IPJunkie> Thanks, Squall5668. I'll check their man pages.
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: I got it (I think)
<daftykins> it should've given you a link to paste here
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: ?
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: It's working
<daftykins> it's still installing pastebinit?
<daftykins> or you made the edit already...
<NikolaiToryzin> I managed to get Ubuntu on a baytrail tablet
<NikolaiToryzin> Too bad the touchscreen is broken
<[FR]Dae> lxscreenshot
<[FR]Dae> =)
<NikolaiToryzin> Hah, I took actual pictures
<NikolaiToryzin> http://i.imgur.com/drvptqK.jpg
<NikolaiToryzin> Managed to install refind and used that to boot an ia32 grub who I used to boot the kernel/initrd by hand
<[FR]Dae> great job !
<[FR]Dae> ubuntu touch ?
<daftykins> NikolaiToryzin: ok, but this is a support channel not show-and-tell :)
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<NikolaiToryzin> daftykins: I was hoping you'd know where I could find a kernel module for the touchscreen :)
<NikolaiToryzin> It's standard Ubuntu not touch btw
<[FR]Dae> so nothing run ?
<daftykins> yeah i can tell, i was responding to the question of what touch is, sort of.
<daftykins> i don't have a clue about touch screens.
<NikolaiToryzin> It runs, it's just really really hard to use
<frib> my ubuntu skips over the grub menu and i can't choose the option I want. how can i fix this? Thanks
<Squall5668> frib: hold shift
<daftykins> it's not broken, that's what it's meant to do.
<frib> shift doesn't seem to work
<Squall5668> well, it really should. Just make sure you are holding it after the post screen. You can change it permanently by changing the timeout of grub
<Bashing-om> frib: Uefi system; grub recognizes the escape key .
<Squall5668> or what Bashing-om said, haven't used Uefi
<frib> ok ill try it
<VolUTFan> what does Ign mean when doing apt-get update
<VolUTFan> anyone know?
<VolUTFan> Im guessing Ignore, but not sure
<Squall5668> VolUTFan: correct. there were no changes, so it won't download them
<VolUTFan> bingo!!! we have a winner..  Squall thanks for the confirm.  Just wanted to be sure.  I collectivally took us.archive.ubuntu.com and the other ubuntu repos along with some 3rd party repos and mirrored them locally to a usb drive ext4  using apt-mirror, then modded the sources.list file to point to the local apache2 directory.  then of course used apt-get update to hit it.  Wanted to be sure it was ok
<Pici> /70/36
<Cruizer61> v
<ngnu> Hi here in the 3rd step https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/swsusp-and-swap-files.txt . I have / encrypted luks, no swap partition and a swap file inside the /. Will resume work if I add the parameters of the swap file
<ngnu> ?
<bobdobbs> hi all. I've just installed a GTx 960 video card. Ive plugged two monitors in via the two DVI outward sockets. After restarting, I'm only seeing one active screen. How do I enable twinview?
<FriGiN> evening all will badblocks and a fsck afterwards mark hdd sectors bad so that windows wont use them or just so that ubuntu wont use them
<bobdobbs> and the other thing is... should I use the proprietatry vendor drivers? Or just leave the drivers that my ubuntu box is using by default?
<daftykins> FriGiN: both totally pointless actions
<geomyidae_> What are you doing with your PC? Are you gaming or doing 3d modeling?
<bobdobbs> geomyidae_: me?
<geomyidae_> Well, either way, the free drivers would always hang for me, so that may give you your answer anyway.
<geomyidae_> Yes.
<daftykins> bobdobbs: you'll need a pretty recent driver yes, probably 346 from xorg-edgers
<daftykins> bobdobbs: install that before trying to resolve the screens
<bobdobbs> hi geomyidae_ . Possibly a little gaming. But I just wanted lots of headroom for my day-to-day use.
<geomyidae_> Well, I guess w/ nvidia I'd say "go proprietary"
<bobdobbs> geomyidae_: that use includes running lots of things in the browser, including testing browser animations.
<geomyidae_> but I don't know enough about AMD/flgrx to say otherwise
<bobdobbs> ok
<geomyidae_> well, Chrome expects a hardware accelerated desktop these days in some cases... and you'll certainly be sad w/o it
<bobdobbs> yeah
<bobdobbs> besides, I tax my onboard CPU a lot. So I wanted to take some pressure of my previous video card, which is an old, low-end
<bobdobbs> * old, low end gtx (I think)
<aarreguin> hi
<bobdobbs> geomyidae_: downloading prop drivers from nvidia now
<geomyidae_> GL!
<bobdobbs> GL ?
<daftykins> bobdobbs: that is a bad move, i've already stated the best way.
<geomyidae_> GL = good luck
<daftykins> add the xorg-edgers PPA, update your package lists, install nvidia-346
<geomyidae_> I hope "downloading prop drivers" = using ppa
<bobdobbs> daftykins: you recommend going with the open-source drivers?
<geomyidae_> bobdobbs: daftykins is right
<daftykins> no, read what i said.
<daftykins> your card won't work with nouveau
<bobdobbs> ok, reading back and digesting...
<geomyidae_> it might not mean a lot if you don't know what a "PPA" is
<daftykins> which is the point where you begin asking questions :)
<geomyidae_> but it's a package source that will enable you to pull a "good" deb of the nvidia drivers
<geomyidae_> rather than using nvidia's installer/etc
<bobdobbs> oh yeah, I know what PPA is
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> hmmm.... I'm getting an interesting warning from apt about installing that particular PPA
<bobdobbs> http://pastebin.com/7MjGzEFa
<daftykins> what did you run? precisely.
<daftykins> i don't see anything to be concerned about
<bobdobbs> I'm looking at this banner after running 'add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa'
<bobdobbs> I didn't hit 'y'
<bobdobbs> so... if I read that right, installing this PPA could cause issues, and I should compile the driver I want from source?
<bobdobbs`> hey, sorry. I fell off the network for a bit (jiggled cable)
<bobdobbs`> dod
<bmelcher84> i have been thinking of installing ubuntu 14.04 on my imac but i have heard a lot about heat issues and stressing the computer. anyone have any opinions on this?
<bobdobbs`> did I miss anything?
<_X_C_V_B_> how do I disable https redirect in nginx in iredmail
<daftykins> bobdobbs`: i don't see anything to be concerned about
<Ben64> bobdobbs`: ppa is the best option for something that isn't in the ubuntu repositories
<Squall5668> bobdobbs`: no, it just says that you shouldn't grab a random package and install it. You are fine
<bobdobbs`> I'm guessing this is for cutting edge xorg packages?
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: why would you choose to avoid encryption 0o
<bobdobbs`> Ben64: is there a way to tell if drivers for my new video card aren't already in the default repos?
<Ben64> bobdobbs`: they aren't
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: where's the config file
<bobdobbs`> Ben64: interesting.
<daftykins> bobdobbs`: for the love of tux, i told you to do what you're doing for a reason. just do it already!
<dejavou42> is there any reason why ttyS0 wouldn't be in /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty ?
<bobdobbs`> daftykins: your help is much appreciated, honestly. I just prefer to do a little googling and stuff before I commit to doing an action where I have no idea what side effects may exist.
<bobdobbs`> daftykins: Like, I'm pretty used to ubuntu. But I'm no expert on video drivers.
<laughingtiger> join ##politics
<laughingtiger> join /##politics
<daftykins> bobdobbs`: ok, but nvidia maxwell cards are not supported by any default repo driver, hence the above action. i've told many a person this process and all do fine
<laughingtiger> wtf
<daftykins> laughingtiger: the slash goes first.
<bobdobbs`> I just keep seeing little things that tell me that *maybe* I should be concerned about side-effects, cos of things like the message at the top of this page: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/xorg-edgers-ppa/
<daftykins> laughingtiger: also, use the status window so you don't embarass yourself ;)
<laughingtiger> daftykins, thank you
<laughingtiger> been away from irc for a while
<dejavou42> I'm trying to set a ubuntu box to wake up when the serial modem rings (reducing power of a fax server) The box wakes up when completely off and the modem rings, but I can't get it to wake from suspend when the modem rings.
<daftykins> bobdobbs`: don't go there, go - https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<bobdobbs`> daftykins: thanks
<dejavou42> after a little research, I found that you can enable wakeup in /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS0/power/wakeup , but ttyS0 isn't in that folder
<bobdobbs`> daftykins: does it matter that I'm using 12.04?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> look at the lower section, the filter has 'precise' which is 12.04
<daftykins> so add the PPA via the guide on that page, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-346"
<daftykins> oh, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings" is a tad better as you get the GUI program too then
<bobdobbs`> cool. I'll do it
<bobdobbs`> cool
<bobdobbs`> I thnk I've got that program already. I've used it to config twinview before
<_X_C_V_B_> wait
<_X_C_V_B_> It doesn't redirect
<krabador> Ben42_, and Ben64 are brothers?
<bobdobbs`> clones!
<daftykins> we don't tell outsiders how we make more volunteers
 * daftykins whistles
<bobdobbs`> o.0
<krabador> daftykins, :D
<bobdobbs`> hey daftykins! I completed downloading that driver! should I reboot now and expect something? or should I start trying to do config?
<daftykins> restart to load it
<irn4l> gfdasbhgjkasnhlg
<bobdobbs`> cool. Imma gonna reboot now. back shortly!
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme
<irn4l> is microsoft company linux disguised
<irn4l> ubuntu is from miscrosoft, dont trust ubuntu
<irn4l> they are just doing exactly the thing microsoft do
<irn4l> they sell stuff
<daftykins> irn4l: better than you have tried, give up whilst you haven't embarassed yourself much.
<irn4l> think a bit dude
<irn4l> linux is a free thing, is open source, why the heell should someone need to sell it?
<irn4l> is a material of study
 * daftykins yawns
<Flannel> irn4l: Please help keep this channel on-topic (Ubuntu-related technical support).  If you'd like to discuss Ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<irn4l> is for people to learn a bit more of the language that comunicates with the hardware of the computer
<irn4l> is something just like a language
<irn4l> no one need to sell nothing like ubuntu do
<Flannel> irn4l: Hi, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme
<irn4l> where they they jsut to profit from a thing that is free and will ever be fre for eternety
<Squall5668> bye
<Squall5668> oh... nothing happend. I got excited for no reason
<phunyguy> alright, nothing to see here, let's get back to support.  :)
<bobdobbs> daftykins: hai! I'm back!
<bobdobbs> but I have no X!
<bobdobbs> when I restarted, I got bumped into
<bobdobbs> plain old terminal screen.
<daftykins> still there?
<bobdobbs> I tried "startx" on the commandline, but that errored out
<daftykins> yeah you don't want to run that, ever
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm start
<bobdobbs> oh
<bobdobbs> hangover from the bad old days. manuall config'ing X in redhat distros
<daftykins> ;]
<Ben64> bobdobbs: pastebin the output of the following commands.... "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia" .... "lsmod"  ....  "ls -ld /var/lib/dkms/*/"
<mantis_> @dafty: its me, bobdobbs under a different alia
<Ben64> mantis_:  pastebin the output of the following commands.... "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia" .... "lsmod"  ....  "ls -ld /var/lib/dkms/*/"
<mantis_> I've moved to a different computer
<mantis_> Ben64: I can't. afer trying to start lightdm, all I get is a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<daftykins> so switch back to a TTY with ctrl+alt+F1?
<mantis_> I've tried that. all the same: blank screens, blinking cursors
<mantis_> all the TTY's are the same.
<mantis_> I could do a hard reboot. But that'd leave me with the same problem: no X, no way to start lightdm
<Ben64> but you could pastebin stuff
<daftykins> ^
<mantis_> not without a browser
<daftykins> don't need a browser
<mantis_> really?
<daftykins> 'pastebinit' submits from CLI
<ikonia> pastebinit
<mantis_> huh!
<mantis_> cool
<mantis_> ok, I hate doing hard reboots. I've killed HD's like that before. But I guess I have no option...
<Squall5668> reisub
<MichaelHabib> hi, anyone has success with persistent ISO on USB ? I have an ext4 USB with Grub2 that can boot *buntu .iso (tested) but unable to detect the rw-casper
<bobdobbs> daftykins, Ben64 ok, back
<bobdobbs> k, I've got emacs with an irc client running on one TTY, and a shell running on another.
<MichaelHabib> casper-rw *
<bobdobbs> Can you remind me of the name of that pastebin cli client
<Ben64> pastebinit
<fuki> hi, i'm having trouble with my ubuntu server (14.10) hanging while generating grub configuration file
<fuki> https://www.google.bg/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2213898&ei=FTLxVOrNLIX7ygOw3IHQCw&usg=AFQjCNHNFLAWDOgZeIjKvCA4dxVawa7pUA
<fuki> argh
<fuki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213898
<fuki> found this on google, and i did have a share but i removed it and i still get the same issue
<fuki> any idea on what i could do?
<bobdobbs> Ben64: thanks. installing now
<bobdobbs> right. Now before, you asked me
<bobdobbs> asked me to paste the output of a command. What was that command?
<Ben64> "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia" .... "lsmod"  ....  "ls -ld /var/lib/dkms/*/"
<bobdobbs> aw damn. pastebinit errors out with a syntax error :(
<Ben64> you're not typing the whole thing i said above, are you? those are 3 separate commands
<pero> i'm having frequent 100% cpu utilizations with the latest version of firefox on ubuntu 14.04 (it also happened with the previous version) - and often times the process is still active and at 100% even after quitting
<fuki> correction, i have ubuntu 14.04.2
<bobdobbs> Ben64: I'm doing things incrementally, because I can't copy and paste the string you
<bobdobbs> 've given me (no mouse)
<bobdobbs> first off, I just tried running'pastebinit'. This returned a syntax error from the python script called by that command
<daftykins> well you can't run it without giving it something
<daftykins> here's a simple example before you work up to Ben64's request, "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<bobdobbs> ok. I think I'll try running that from a shell within emacs. that way I might be able to copy and paste and run the command (although shells within emacs often have trouble with some pipe operations)
<bobdobbs> daftykins: yeah, even that returns with a syntax error. It's a problem with the script itself
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<bobdobbs> facepalm?
<bobdobbs> I'm telling ya: it's an error being returned from any invocation of pastebnit
<daftykins> either your machine isn't connected to the internet, or running these commands the way you are isn't working for them
<bobdobbs> I'm definately connected to the network: I'm running this irc client from the problem computer
<daftykins> ah
<bobdobbs> but even just running that example command you gave me returns the syntax error from the python script
<daftykins> well i don't know what to say
<Ben64> ok try this one.... "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bobdobbs> k
<bobdobbs> hehehe... failpile...
<bobdobbs> ok, that command works... but
<daftykins> you seem to keep pressing enter a tad too soon :P
<bobdobbs> but I can't copy what it returns, cos I can't navigation within the shell buffer
<Ben64> type it, its not hard
<bobdobbs> daftykins: oh yeah. I'm in this really awkward physical position, cos I've got computers and cables all over the place from the process of actually putting in the video card, and then using another computer for googling and irc
<bobdobbs> my room is a mess!
<bobdobbs> http://termbin.com/v0kr
<bobdobbs> hope that's right. Can't tell if zero of uppercase o
<Ben64> huh... both nvidia 331 and 346 are installed, thats probably not good
<bobdobbs> aha!
<bobdobbs> well, sounds like we have the first steps ahead (theoretically)
<bobdobbs> so, I guess I'll remove both and reinstall the newer one?
<Ben64> might work
<daftykins> sounds like someone didn't tell me the full deal
<sysop3> hi guys, I upgrade to kodi and I now get no cursor and a constant left arrow on most of the menus, I have to play games to get to the settings.
<daftykins> #kodi
<bobdobbs> daftykins: sorry if I'm ommitted anything. but I haven't wandered off the path you laid out for me earlier.
<sysop3> opps WW
<bobdobbs> all I did was add the PPA and install the driver
<daftykins> yeah, would've been handy to know you'd tried to install one
<bobdobbs> I just didn't think to uninstall the other driver. that's all
<bobdobbs> daftykins: I hadn't
<bobdobbs> that must have already been installed, I guess
<daftykins> the facts speak for themselves :>
<bobdobbs> honest!
<bobdobbs> Like, maybe I installed that other driver months ago or something
<bobdobbs> I've honestly got no reason to mess you around. You are being very helpful, and I don't want to waste your time.
<bobdobbs> ... or mine. I just want to get my box back
<daftykins> lets focus on the now
<bobdobbs> yus!
<daftykins> so have you done it yet?
<bobdobbs> removed the older one? not yet.
<bobdobbs> still trying to figure out what it's called, so I can actually remove it.
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings
<daftykins> done
<bobdobbs> holy crap! that removes about 1G worth of software! wowzer!
<daftykins> wat
<bobdobbs> does that tell us that I'm doing somethign wrong?
<daftykins> sounds like it
<bobdobbs> :(
<daftykins> purge nvidia-331 instead then
<bobdobbs> if I look at the message in more detail, it says "need to get 17.2m"
<bobdobbs> "after this operation, 1.057M will be freed"
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<bobdobbs> should I just do it anyway? might be cleaner?
<Squall5668> no
<daftykins> i'm gonna go over here for a bit whilst you resolve the rest of this.
 * daftykins points
<daftykins> you have all the pieces you need to complete this puzzle
<fuki> help? :(
<daftykins> with what?
<cfhowlett> !help | fuki
<ubottu> fuki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fuki> [05:14:26] <fuki> hi, i'm having trouble with my ubuntu server (14.10) hanging while generating grub configuration file
<fuki> later updated that its 14.04.2
<bobdobbs> daftykins: I'm not so sure that I have all the pieces. we keep hitting surprises. and I have no idea what those suprises are telling us.
<fuki> otherwise i have no idea how to tackle that even
<cfhowlett> fuki, 14.10 "updated" to 14.04.2?  nope.
<bobdobbs> like, I don't know whether I should remove all the nvidia stuff or not.
<fuki> i meant that i stated the wrong version at first
<fuki> and i actually have 14.04.2, and not 14.10
<cfhowlett> !ops | spammed in pm >>> <rebbin> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<Squall5668> bobdobbs: are you certain that your purge command is only removing nvidia packages? Please look at it's output
<fuki> its a newly installed server
<undecim> Why "there must be free space on at least three physical volumes to enable mirroring", when I can do it with 2 PVs via CLI?
<undecim> (when using system-config-lvm)
<fuki> cfhowlett, do you have any idea what could be the issue?
<bobdobbs> Squall5668: looks like it wants to remove a lot (or all) of X
<daftykins> i then gave you an *alternative*
<daftykins> which you seem to be ignoring
<cfhowlett> !grub | fuki, nope but should be easily fixed.  reinstall grub
<ubottu> fuki, nope but should be easily fixed.  reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fuki> cfhowlett, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213898 is the closest i found on google as far as what is happenning, and i did have an nfs share mounted originally but i tried removing it and the issue persist
<bobdobbs> I've gone ahead and just purged the nvidia-331 package, and installed the nvidia-356 package
<fuki> ubottu, i already tried reinstalling grub from the rescue cd, still the same
<ubottu> fuki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fuki> wat
<fuki> lol
<Ben64> bobdobbs: 356?
<bobdobbs> daftykins: I'm not ignoring. I'm just not acting straight away, cos I'm trying to understand what I'm doing
<bobdobbs> Ben64: 346. sorry, typo
<fuki> cfhowlett, i already tried reinstalling grub from the rescue cd, still the same
<bobdobbs> ok, new package installed. I'm gonna reboot and see what happens. back soon
 * bobdobbs crosses fingers
<fuki> cfhowlett, also its not that grub itself is having issues, the system still loads fine when i restart it
<fuki> cfhowlett, it just hangs whenever the config file is being generated
<fuki> cfhowlett, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372587 suggested executing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", which has the exact same outcome
<cfhowlett> fuki best to ask again in channel.  I'm definitely no grub expert
<fuki> cfhowlett, thanks anyway, i suppose if this continues i'll just have to reinstall or something
<fuki> cfhowlett, do you have maybe an idea of whever i could fine logs which might be relevant for such an issue?
<cfhowlett> fuki, great question!  there should, of course, be an error message!  could you add a -verbose trigger to your dpkg-reconfigure command?
<bobdobbs2> ok, back again... on my other computer. After rebooting, I got dumped to a terminal again
<bobdobbs2> again, I trued to start lightdm, and all my TTY's became unresponsive
<bobdobbs2> I've had to hard reboot again
<bobdobbs2> what can I try now? How do I get X back?
<iFlip_> Silly question, but I've never really been in this situation. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LAMP and would like upgrade my LGA771 dual core chips to a quad core chips. Would I be able to upgrade without reinstalling the OS. I'm concerned about reinstalling the OS because I don't want to tear down my SOFT RAID.
<iFlip_> All the forums seem to be split
<fuki> cfhowlett, trying that now, seems like there a quite a few output options
<fuki> cfhowlett, seems like theres some file which is not being processed
<fuki> cfhowlett, but not much more then that so far
<Squall5668> iFlip_: you should have no problems swaping cpu
<iFlip_> Squall5668: I was hoping that was the case. Seems pretty straight forward and I'm not running anything special besides the core
<bobdobbs2> oh crap! I just did |apt-get update", and its *re-installing* nvidia-331!
<bobdobbs2> fuuuuuuu
<bobdobbs2> the driver that will not die!
<bobdobbs2> sorry, 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Squall5668> iFlip_: soft-raids are pretty scary though. You should really backup
<Squall5668> I hate them... though that's probably just me
<bobdobbs2> Ben64: should I do that "purge" operation anyway? the one that removes 1Gb of files?
<iFlip_> Yea, at the time i didn't have a hardware controller and I was setting it up on the cheap cheap. I wish I had an equal drive space to back up to is the problem. :) didn't really plan ahead when I first purchased everything.
<Squall5668> iFlip_: everytime your use RAID without prior planning, a penguin dies. Instead of a new cpu, might I suggest a new drive for backups? :) We are getting offtopic though
<iFlip_> Squall5668: true - I've already started getting more 3tb drives for backing up and being better prepared to scale.
<iFlip_> Squall5668: Thanks for the advice and insight.
<fuki> cfhowlett, this is what im getting "Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic.postinst line 1025."
<bobdobbs2> oooh... I might be getting somewhere...
<fuki> cfhowlett, which brought me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226564
<fuki> cfhowlett, now i am even more confused lol, as this is a fresh install and not an upgrade
<cfhowlett> fuki, well, looks like "progress" has been made.  sadly, this issue exceeds my modest knowledge. keep trying.
<fuki> cfhowlett, yeah, thanks for the help anyhow
<fuki> cfhowlett, ! i might have found the issue
<cfhowlett> !  do tel
<cfhowlett> *tell
<fuki> cfhowlett, seems like the os_prober is broken, by removing it from the grub list everything seems to work
<cfhowlett> fuki, niiiiiiiiiiice
<fuki> i had to drill down the logs, but eventually i figured out the issues was the "update-grub" command, and when i looked at its log it seemed it was stuck on the os_prober, so i chmod -x'd it
<fuki> and now i think everything works
<Kchikmo> Hello everyone. My ubuntu 14.04 machine died and I wont be able to fix it. My HDD was formatted using Ext4 and was NOT encrypted in any way. My question is, Is it possible to install this HDD on another PC and retrieve the data on it like you'd do with a FAT or NTFS formatted HDD? TIA!?
<cfhowlett> Kchikmo, should be doable
<Kchikmo> cfhowlett: Thanks ... I dont mean to boot the new machine with it, just use it as a secindary drive while I retreive important data on it
<fuki> Kchikmo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/533496/accidentally-formatted-ext4-partition seems like what you are asking about
<cfhowlett> Kchikmo, boot an ubuntu machine from usb or installation.  mount your old HDD. recover data.  yep, doable
<KnowTheUnknown> anybody know is icetea web control panel necessary for using internet browsing?
<Dr|Craig> is ubuntu updating their repo's today?
<Kchikmo> cfhowlett: Thanks a bunch!!
<cfhowlett> Kchikmo, happy2help!
<KnowTheUnknown> is icetea web control panel necessary(like system files) for me to run a web browser or run ubuntu/ubuntu variant
<KnowTheUnknown> ?
<Kchikmo> fuki: I dont think that link has anything to do with my issue, but thanks anyways!
<Squall5668> KnowTheUnknown: it's not, but what are you trying to do?
<KnowTheUnknown> just remove it, clean pc
<KnowTheUnknown> do i need it? to run os or browser?
<Squall5668> KnowTheUnknown: nope
<KnowTheUnknown> cool
<KnowTheUnknown> thanks for the help, always nice talking to you guys
<KnowTheUnknown> also i noticed ubuntu has no firewall or at least i don't know how to access the settings, does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<cfhowlett> !firewall | KnowTheUnknown,
<ubottu> KnowTheUnknown,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<KnowTheUnknown> oh, thanks
<KnowTheUnknown> sorry, im kinda new to linux
<KnowTheUnknown> still gettin educated
<Squall5668> If you are randomly removing packages from a default ubuntu installation, please make sure to have your files backup
<bigdog1> anybodi use docker containers for ubuntu setup virtual env
<KnowTheUnknown> what about anti virus, does ubuntu come with anti virus?
<cfhowlett> !virus | KnowTheUnknown
<ubottu> KnowTheUnknown: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bigdog1> Malware is another problem, not viral.
<KnowTheUnknown> what do you mean by !virus
<aneks> does anyone know how I can fix this error http://ibin.co/1tAhgm2RJ6Pp - ever since CUPS was updated I keep getting the error when printing or when trying to access printer properties. I have tried re-installing the printer but it doesn't fix the problem
<cfhowlett> KnowTheUnknown, read the link you were sent
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus KnowTheUnknown
<bazhang> read that KnowTheUnknown
<bigdog1> not sure if we can always separate malware from a virl.  Distribution mechansm may differentiate.
<bigdog1> viral basically self replicating.
<bigdog1> but could distribute malware.
<aneks> anyone?
<bazhang> aneks, state a question first
 * daftykins points up
<aneks> I already did
<aneks> does anyone know how I can fix this error http://ibin.co/1tAhgm2RJ6Pp - ever since CUPS was updated I keep getting the error when printing or when trying to access printer properties. I have tried re-installing the printer but it doesn't fix the problem
<bigdog1> CUPS?
<bazhang> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<bazhang> bigdog1, ^
<bigdog1> thx
<bigdog1> With CUPS I would be able to send jobs to an HP Officejet.  Which not sure if Linux would be supproted.
<bigdog1> Ok saw the supported printer link.
<aneks> guess not
<Techspectre> Are there dangers associated with manually upgrading the kernel?
<thryckz> a
<Snow-Man> b
<omosoj> did ubuntu add something that affects firefox recently?
<lotuspsychje> omosoj: firefox updates recently mate
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 36.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.10.4 (utopic), package size 40156 kB, installed size 94880 kB
<lotuspsychje> omosoj: here the recent update: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/firefox-36-download-tab-pin-sync
<omosoj> lotuspsychje, thanks
<fk_007> What are some thoughts on net neutrality and what it means to the free software community?
<lotuspsychje> fk_007: you can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic mate
<fk_007> oh right, sry for that
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: morning mate
<EriC^> lotuspsychje, morning
<dejavou42> I'm having an issue with waking (from suspend)  a linux box with a serial modem on ttyS0. Waking from off state works perfectly. I've read that editing the wakeup file in /sys/devices/platform/serial8950/tty/ttyS0/power/ should fix this, but ttyS0 is not there.
<gr33n7007h> dejavou42: what OS?
<dejavou42> ubuntu 14.04
<gr33n7007h> dejavou42: ls
<gr33n7007h> dejavou42: ls /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS0/power
<dejavou42> invalid directory
<dejavou42> ttyS0 doesn't exist
<gr33n7007h> does here
<dejavou42> it exists on the machine. I have a serial modem hooked up to it, and I am able to recieve faxes
<dejavou42> but for some reason, it doesn't exist in the /serial8950/tty directory
<dejavou42> 8250*
<lotuspsychje> dejavou42: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and dmesg in realtime to check whats going on after waking
<dejavou42> that's the thing, a ring on the modem doesn't wake the box from suspend
<dejavou42> it will only wake the box from off state
<lotuspsychje> dejavou42: maybe you can find something usefull in dconf-editor (energy options? )
<gr33n7007h> dejavou42: that's because the wakeup file is set to disabled in /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS0/power so haven't a clue whats going on
<delinquentme> what ports does ubuntu use for apt-get ?
<lotuspsychje> delinquentme: try a netstat -a while your updating
<gr33n7007h> delinquentme: probably 53 and 80
<newuser789> while using a live cd for recovery or other purposes, if I want to search something online and flash is needed then where should I install/copy libflashplayer.so file (from official adobe tarball) to ---> in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ or /usr/lib/firefox/ or /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins ? updating repos and installing from it is a lengthy and time/data consuming process for searching something online as everything will be lost 
<lotuspsychje> newuser789: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<newuser789> lotuspsychje: like I said, if something is needed to be searched for online instanly then installing anything from repos is not good as it requires updation of repos and then install afterwards which is a lengthy process and that too temporary as its a live cd
<MichaelHabib> hi, is there a quick way to find out if my Live OS / ISO is already detecting / using the casper-rw  file ?
<lotuspsychje> newuser789: using a livecd is a temporary thing right
<newuser789> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> newuser789: chromium has builtin flash, but also needs to be installed
<tomhardy_> can i enable login even if encryption was previosuly enabled?
<newuser789> well, I can dpkg install chromium without needing to update repos + installing of packages but again its a big file not needed whhen I already have a good browser built in (firefox), I just need flash, which is 6.9mb tarbball download from adobe and cp'ing it to specified directory is good enough
<newuser789> lotuspsychje: ^^^
<newuser789> tomhardy_: !explain
<tomhardy_> I want to turn my computer on and have it automatically login.  I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and it currently asks me a password for the encryption stuff when i boot the computer up
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | newuser789
<ubottu> newuser789: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 61 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<newuser789> well, once an encryption is set, it can be opened up by password/passphrase only, other than formating drive you can't open it without password tomhardy_ also there are ways to set it auto-login, its doable
<devonblzx> does kickstart part have known issues?  I'm just trying a simple config, and it isn't working at all.  It is using the entire sda drive, my config is like so:  part / --fstype ext4 --size 12288 --ondisk /dev/sda, part swap --size 12288 --ondisk /dev/sdb
<tomhardy_> newuser789: ok
<tomhardy_> i'll just change the password to something easy
<tomhardy_> how do you do the autologin ?
<newuser789> I don't use auto-logins, otherwise whats the use of setting up a password/passphrase with encryption tomhardy_
<tomhardy_> i don't want it to have a password
<tomhardy_> but i also dont' want to reinstall
<Ben64> tomhardy_: then you shouldn't have used encryption
<tomhardy_> i didn't setup the computer
<tomhardy_> i don't know why irc is so antagonistic all the time... it's pretty simple given situation A, i want to do B
<Ben64> what you want is impossible
<newuser789> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21205545/linux-auto-mount-encrypted-folder-by-auto-login tomhardy_ without a password, encryption is not possible, as you you need to decrypt afterwards which requires some method of authentication which itself is a password in its own way
<tomhardy_> ok that's a good answer :)
<newuser789> tomhardy_: updating repos and then installing ubuntu-restricted-extras packages is a useless and lengthy process (not to mention wastage of bandwidth and time) on a live cd for just searching something online which requires flash, also the package installs lots of extra stuff which is not needed, keeping a backup of adobe flash tarball and cp'ing it to browser directory is handy, I only wanna know where should I copy it to ?
<newuser789> ---> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ or /usr/lib/firefox/ or /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ ?
<Squall5668> newuser789: it's probably in your ~/.mozilla folder. But flashplugin-installer is probably less than 10kb. A quick online search says that you should have a 'nullplugin.so' you can find if you aren't sure
<Squall5668> sorry, 'libnullplugin.so'
<kesavanram> hello
<kesavanram> how to run openssh-server in linu mint
<wonky> kesavanram: Install it first?
<Squall5668> kesavanram: this not mint support
<wonky> Hi all, I have an almost Vanilla Xubuntu-14.04 (64 Bit) install, that has gone ugly after trying to install GCC, pastie details http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463317/
<powell> going through old hard drives from past windows machines and want to scan them for viruses. Any recommendations for antivirus scans via software center?
<powell> using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Squall5668> powell: clamav, but if you suspect virus, nuke it
<powell> squall5668: thanks, I'll run that. It's from  Windows, so I always suspect viruses :(
<Ben64> wonky: how did you install gcc
<wonky> sudo apt-get install gcc, gave a heap of package options, select Y, it partially installed and went ugly
<miki> sup
<wonky> not much, u?
<Ben64> wonky: pastebin the output of this command.... "apt-cache policy gcc-4.8-multilib libc6-dev-x32; cat /etc/issue; uname -a; lsb_release -a"
<wonky> Ben64, OK
<wonky> standby
<script> Hola
<mircx1> hello
<mircx1> i need help about error what i get from ubuntu 10.04
<wonky> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463516/
<mircx1> i try install something and i get  this http://pastebin.com/xWmUPBP9
<mircx1> this error i get
<mircx1> i install cmake
<mircx1> and again i get error
<script> Yo tengo una duda, como instalo el driver de una impresora EPSON en Ubuntu MATE ?
<Cloakless> how do i activate the feature in ubuntu where i can right click a file and click wipe and it will delete the file with a dod algorithm?
<mircx1> someone can help please?
<script> :P Bye !
<Squall5668> !es | script
<ubottu> script: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<script> Integuesante :3  thanks 4 inf.
<Ben64> wonky: apt-cache policy libc6-dev-i386
<wonky> Ben64, OK
<wonky> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463591/
<Ben64> wonky: you shouldn't be adding sudo to everything...
<wonky> ahhhh, redo?
<Ben64> doesn't change the output for this, but be careful with sudo
<wonky> OK, noted
<mircx1> ?
<gvijai> join #rhev
<mysupper> hello
<tomin_> hey
<Ben64> wonky: you have some weird stuff going on, not sure how you got there. you can't have both libc6-dev-amd64 and libc6-dev-i386
<mircx1> someone can help please?
<wonky> Ben64, that's what I thought, the 64 and 32 bit versions ... I didn't do it, honest 8-)
<Ben64> !details | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> wonky: so you gotta figure out which one you're going to keep
<wonky> 64 bit
<mysupper> I want to install my ntfs HDD reported /dev/sdb1  but I can't contorl file permissions. Mine is going like this . http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463681/
<mysupper> any ideas?
<tomin_> noob question; installed xubuntu a couple days ago, and found a website of what to do after a fresh install. one item is to install aptitude using "sudo apt-get install aptitude"; it doesn't work. what do?
<Ben64> wonky: heres the weird bit... libc6-dev-amd64 is the 32bit version
<wonky> Ben64, ah fark me, that's handy
<Ben64> tomin_: aptitude is not necessary, and you should probably refrain from following a list of things without knowing what it does
<mysupper> tomin_, you don't need dpkg that much , you can skip it.
<mircx1> ben64
<mircx1> i ask very much
<mircx1> and i show the error
<tomin_> oh sweet. thank you for the help
<mircx1> what now you get for me
<mysupper> I guess that gfvsfd is related to my problem, but I can't set that up on my own.
<Ben64> mircx1: you showed an error with zero context
<mircx1> what zero
<Ben64> zero, zilch, nada, nothing, 0, none, zip
<mircx1>  http://pastebin.com/xWmUPBP9
<mircx1> what i need to do if i see error like this i install this from Terminal
<wonky> Ben64, haha I think English is not his #1 language, may have missed the subtlety
<Ben64> mircx1: con·text  ˈkäntekst  noun: context  -- the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
 * wonky rofl and spits dinner
<Squall5668> mysupper: can you rephrase that? Are you trying to edit ntfs permissions? What exactly are you trying to do with the ntfs drive?
<mircx1> ok how i can fix this please?
<Ben64> mircx1: you really need to give more information
<mysupper> Squall5668, , http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463681/ , this is my current mount state. I can't change permissions of files of mounted volume , ntfs.
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> i try install anope services in ubuntu 10.04
<mircx1> and after this i get error in configure
<mircx1> in other system ubuntu 14 this run ok
<mysupper> Squall5668, actually I want my server files located on that. Like apache web sites , plex media server files...on and on.
<Squall5668> mysupper: ntfs does not support the 'normal' kind of permissions that filesystems like ext do... what you are trying to do, is a very very VERY bad idea
<mysupper> Squall5668, but when I trying to use that /dev/sdb1 ntfs , I always get permission errors.
<mysupper> Squall5668, so you suggest me to format as linux file system?
<mysupper> Squall5668, it's my personal webdav and plex server , so I don't worry that much.
<Ben64> mircx1: you're having problems with anope?
<mircx1> yes
<mircx1> but
<Ben64> mircx1: that is not supported here
<mircx1> no
<mircx1> no problem with anope
<mircx1> problem with cmake
<Ben64> compiling anope, right?
<mircx1> i download from link
<Ben64> well anope still isn't supported here, sorry
<wonky> Ben64, so what's the verdict --remove gcc et alia?
<Ben64> wonky: i'd say just libc6-dev-amd64
<Ben64> everything else appears like they play together well
<RELOADING> cousin it's your cousin
<RELOADING> let's go bowling
<bekks> mysupper: Its not even a bad idea, its not possible to use it that way you want.
<bekks> mysupper: you need to use ext4, e.g., instead of ntfs.
<wonky> Ben64, right, bbs
<mysupper> bekks, ok thx. I will try linux format /dev/sdb1 ntfs.
<mysupper> but I should risk of my wife's complaing using win7 on that file system.
<mysupper> :(
<bekks> mysupper: no fair chance to do so.
<pretodor> guys, i'm gonna squeeze in real quick. does anybody use pidgin?
<mysupper> hehe. anayway I gotta go out for shops, handle this prob later. thx.
<Squall5668> !ask | pretodor
<ubottu> pretodor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> pretodor: Is that a product survey? :)
<wonky> Ben64, Tried to remove both -i386 & -amd64, fail => http://paste.ubuntu.com/10463872/
<pretodor> bekks, not quite. i'm trying to figure out how to minimize pidgin's icon on the dashboard while at the same time keep the program running in the background
<pretodor> this icon: icon on the dashboard while
<pretodor> oops, thought i had a URL copied on my clipboard
<pretodor> * http://i.imgur.com/3oqIj9z.jpg
<Ben64> wonky: i'm not sure of the exact command(s) but you need to force that package to be removed
<pretodor> do you guys have any suggestions how i can do that?
<wonky> Ben64, I'll research further
<foxnet> hi all, Does anyone know  which website hosts the release info/history for the fglrx drivers that are installed from the Additional Drivers. I would also like to know where the news about upcoming updates (fgrlx only via Additional Drivers) can be found?
<bekks> foxnet: packages.ubuntu.com
<pretodor> regarding my question: here is where i'd like to put it - http://i.imgur.com/bK3wQX3.jpg
<wangjiaM600> eeee
<foxnet> thank you bekks
<foxnet> I would also like to know where the news about upcoming updates (fgrlx only via Additional Drivers) can be found?
<wonky> Ben64, I've tried to force it in, force it our, purge, autoremove etc ... no joy, I might go do the dishes 8-)
<Ben64> wonky: other people here know, i always forget the exact thingy for it, hang around a bit, ask again
<dinosaur> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and just before a moment it went completely crazy. I tried grep something. It tells me that there is not such a command. Then I tried to repeat it - the same. Then switch to root - turns out that bash also doesnt' exist. Further investigation revealed that less is also not installed. I had had all of that programs just a moment before this crash. I know it because I used them. I have no idea was it going on. A bit
<dinosaur> afraid of rebooting. What are your suggestions?
<bekks> dinosaur: Which command did you use, exactly?
<pablo_> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman_(film_1989)
<pablo_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman_(1989_film)
<pablo_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tyLHEXoMTQ
<pablo_> Ho cercato "batman 1989" (Max 3 U.R.L). BuDuScRiPt Search Engine Version 5.0 - By UDA'Software - [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ]
<bekks> !warez | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bekks> dinosaur: Which command did you use, exactly?
<wonky> Ben64, OK sounds good, thanks for your help
<dinosaur> bekks: tried ls, grep, bash, /usr/bin/sudo -s /bin/bash, less. cd works. I have just seen logs saying something that the disk database is malformed
<dinosaur> bekks: cd works. I did cd /, then echo * and I can see that the directory /bin doesn't exist
<bekks> dinosaur: What was/is the _exact_ output? "Something" is not targetting.
<Ben64> wonky: try this.... "sudo dpkg --force-all remove libc6-dev-amd64"
<bekks> dinosaur: Did you remove /bin by chance?
<dinosaur> bekks: No. I've checked in history that this is not the case for sure.
<robinp> why would an “apt-get build-dep kodi” fail when a “apt-get install -s kodi” seems to be fine ?
<bekks> dinosaur: History might not contain all commands issued.
<Ben64> robinp: you probably want to ask in #kodi
<bekks> dinosaur: History might not contain all commands issued.
<dinosaur> bekks: why?
<dinosaur> bekks: anyway, I know what I was doing. Checked history just for sure. Used only one virtual terminal.
<powell> found some old infected files from windows, any recommendations for deleting those files? is moving to trash sufficient?
<bekks> dinosaur: So what was/is the exact error message then?
<dinosaur> fragment (but it is from quassel, immediately after I run it): "Error Message: database disk image is malformed Unable to fetch row"
<Squall5668> powell: just rm them
<Ben64> dinosaur: sounds like a broken drive, or broken filesystem, or both, or something else bad
<dinosaur> Ben64: OK, I have somehow to install coreutils. Do you know how keeping in mind that I was not able to switch to root?
<troenvi> totoche
<powell> Squall5668: thanks again - arg, last evil remnants of ancient Windows machines begone
<Squall5668> powell: A malware made for Windows would do nothing to a linux machine anyways. You can even keep them as a memento. And if something does work on your linux box, by all means share it with us
<powell> haha...true. And it's an ancient virus anyways, I found an old Readme file I put there as a warning when I backed it up and figured now would be a good time to finally learn how to scan antivirus w linux
<franco_> ciao
<powell> later, thanks!
<wonky> Ben64, thanks but that cmd was non-functional, I here Windows 8.1 calling me ...
 * wonky slaps self upside the head for heresy
<pablo_> hallo!!!
<wonky> pablo_, HELLO!
<MyChris__> Hi, Could anyone give advice on removing the "US" keyboard specification from my systray on 14.10
<MyChris__> I installed gurqn/systray in order to have skype show up since whitelist was gone and now I have this thing too.
<SoberMan> Hello, I'm trying to recover my system with live boot-repair. It tells me to uninstall grub with a command. I copy and paste the command to terminal but it tells me grub is still present try again
<MyChris__> This is what I'm talking about btw http://i.gyazo.com/1b332078127711a2834639d2b837e979.png
<Ben64> wonky: what was the result of the command
<wonky> Ben64, E: Command line option --force-all is not understood
<Ben64> oh wait i typed it wrong...
<Ben64> wonky: "sudo dpkg --force-all --remove libc6-dev-amd64"
<wonky> Ben64, that seemed to work => Removing libc6-dev-amd64 (2.19-0ubuntu6.6) ...
<Ben64> :D
<wonky> Ben64, Well fark me, that has finally worked!!
 * wonky must write that cmd down 
<Ben64> same
<wonky> Indeed, thanks for your help, that was way cool
<Ben64> you should try to not use it though, it skips checks that could be important
<wonky> Ben64, k, so that was the apt-get version of "rm -rf *"?
<Ben64> not exactly, just ignores all errors
<Eray> Hello, I have a problem again like before. I have a black screen with white text cursor. Someone helped me for fix this, 5-6h ago. I purged all nvidia packages and fixed this. But now, again this issue. I purged all nvidia packages but its not fixed now.
<wonky> OK, more reading required, *now* I can install Lighttable and get back to learning 8-)
<Eray> Where is IRC log, I can find who helped me before
<Eray> daftykins helped me before
<Eray> daftykins: u know my issue. Same problem, I fixed with purge all nvidia packages. But now issue apper again but I can't fix. I also purge all nvidia packages but its not work now. What can I do?
<mortal> has anyone else had firefox random crash problem?
<bekks> mortal: how does that help you ins solving your firefox crash issue? :)
<wonky> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wonky> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FATnerd> can I ask a stupid question?
<FATnerd> guess not
<wonky> Of course
<wonky> ah FATnerd, I knew him...
<wonky> admire his honesty though
<wonky> funch, that is a *most* awesome nick, I only just learned the meaning this week 8-/
<Eray> Can I repeat my question after 10m. Is it good or bad for IRC rules?
<MotoAir> how come irc keeps saying activating flood protection then deactivating flood protection over and over and over?
<Eray> oh sorry my mistake MotoAir :( I'm searching internet when I waiting
<mortal> ahh..
<mortal> xorg gives 0x21 segmentation fault and crashes
<MotoAir> Eray: ?
<mortal> and it just happens when in firefox
<Eray> MotoAir: I think u said that for me, I apply my mistake, sorry for that question.
<dabear> anyone know where to get good youtube app for unbutu?
<gr33n7007h> dabear: to do what?
<dabear> web is to damn slow
<dabear> view and dl?
<gr33n7007h> dabear: youtube-dl?
<dabear> notporn just some 80's movies
<MyChris__> Hmm, what IRC client do most of you use in ubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> download youtube-dl
<gr33n7007h> MyChris__: weechat-curses
<gr33n7007h> that my one of choice :)
<dabear> sorry sleepy
<MyChris__> I'm using Irrsi
<MyChris__> It's hard to get used to -_-
<dabear> cool thanks
<MyChris__> I haven't really done any of the customizations though, too lazy.
<gr33n7007h> MyChris__: give weechat i go you'll love it :)
<MyChris__> I'll take a look thanks.
<gr33n7007h> or GUI I just use xchat :)
<Eray> Hello, I have a problem again like before. I have a black screen with white text cursor. Someone helped me for fix this, 5-6h ago. I purged all nvidia packages and fixed this. But now, again this issue. I purged all nvidia packages but its not fixed now.
<MyChris__> gr33n7007h: looks cool, I just don't like multi-windows in the same instance due to having a 15" screen on my laptop
<MyChris__> Eray, didn't you just have to press CTRL+F7
<MyChris__> or maybe it was CTRL+ALT+F7
<Eray> MyChris__: I tried that, its freezing. Not responding
<MyChris__> I actually have to solve something myself which does same thing if I close laptop lid, and re-open heh.
<winterchillz> Eray: I was here when you said you managed to fix it. Did you install any drivers/packages while the system was running/
<dabear> found one thanks called minitube just in case you were wondering
<Eray> winterchillz: only nvidia-common
<winterchillz> but you purged it now and it's still not booting?
<Eray> winterchillz: yeah, I logged with Secure Mod > root > mounting devices > purge all nvidia packages
<winterchillz> hmm
<Eray> Its fixed 6h ago but now no fix :)
<Eray> Its interesting :)
<MyChris__> How can I tell which gfx adapter my system is currently using?
<winterchillz> yea, indeed, never had such troubles, trying to figure out what's going on
<MyChris__> on a laptop where it has both nvidia and integrated intel
<Eray> winterchillz: thank you for trying :) I'm also searching in stackoverflow :) Thank you again
<dabear> im off to the land of nod -- peace out :)
<MyChris__> Eray: I had to reboot earlier after closing/opening lid and getting that very same thing.
<winterchillz> Oh, man, I didn't do anything
<MyChris__> and I also have an Nvidia card secondary.
<cfhowlett> MyChris_, I believe the bumblebee app is the one you want for dual graphics.
<MyChris__> cfhowlett: does it matter if I've already got Nvidia drivers installed?
<Eray> MyChris__: I have same issue when I have old PC. Its about brightness
<Eray> MyChris__: closing and opening is changin brightness and getting normally
<cfhowlett> MyChris_, honestly don't know.
<Eray> MyChris__: if you have a (brightness up) key use that instead of closing/opening
<cfhowlett> !bumblebee | MyChris_
<ubottu> MyChris_: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<MyChris__> Eray: I'm not talking about brightness though, I'm saying it only shows text cursor and I cannot get back to ubuntu after closing and re-opening.
<MyChris__> cfhowlett: I was already looking at it :)
<Eray> MyChris__: oh ok, sorry
<Retropikzel> im using midori right now, anyone know can I update its webkit to newer?
<winterchillz> So, no more IcedTea for Chromium, crap
<MyChris__> Eray, basically same issue you're having I guess.
<Eray> MyChris__: I fixed with removing graphic card packages 6h ago
<MyChris__> ahh, I've just installed them via the system->software Other drivers
<MyChris__> and I haven't had issues when booting
<MyChris__> it's just if I close/open laptop
<Eray> Oh I found. winterchillz I have a problem with compiz before shutdown PC. Unity bar and top bar disappered. I think compiz package have some problems. How can I reinstall in Secure Mode ?
<winterchillz> Eray: I'm not sure I'm the right man to answer this question. Last time I tried to play around compiz and Unity I never saw my xwindow ever again
<Eray> But its cannot be compiz, because there is no login screen :(
<MyChris__> winterchillz: lol after installing grunkq I killed a bunch of stuff because my WM wasn't working after typing "unity" as instructed..
<MyChris__> I went crazy trying to get it all to work killing everything thinkin I could just startx after..
<MyChris__> bad idea.
<winterchillz> yup, most definitely MyChris_ lol
<winterchillz> Eray: Sorry I can't be of help, mate
<Eray> no problem winterchillz thank you for trying and messaging :)
<MyChris__> Luckly no permenant damage lol.
<MyChris__> or as far as I know.
<MyChris__> could be something shouldn't be force killed half way through writing something haha
<winterchillz> I usually always end up re-installing my Ubuntu
<winterchillz> because I'm bad and I feel bad
<Ben64> MyChris__: you should never use startx
<winterchillz> Yea, I think it was lightdm instead of startx
<winterchillz> or was it?
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm start
<winterchillz> cheers
<MyChris__> Ben64: It's been a long time since I've ran anything on a desktop.
<MotoAir> MyChris__ meaning you are in terminal most of the time?
<Eray> Is 'Compiz' start after logged in ? or booting ?
<MyChris__> generally I used fedora on desktops back in like 2005-2006..
<MotoAir> with no gui?
<MyChris__> MotoAir: My job involves management of services running on ubuntu-server boxes.
<MotoAir> MyChris__ oO nice
<MyChris__> management/deployment/etc.
<MotoAir> what kind of businesses might i ask?
<MyChris__> Game Publishing
<MotoAir> interesting
<Eray> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel, is it bad ?
<MyChris__> Luckily they prefer having developers write the software for linux strictly and it's a global policy between our parent company and EU division to run Ubuntu 12.04 specifically.
<MotoAir> the closest i get to that is deploying chrome boxes running ubuntu on them on businesses networks to gain remote access with teamviewer
<MyChris__> Though we're supposed to be moving to 14.x soon.
<MotoAir> ahh
<MyChris__> I've just installed it on my laptop, I wanted to do my desktop as well...
<MyChris__> but we only develop clients for Windows and I have to make sure things function properly.
<MyChris__> Which was when I discovered passthrough capabilities but my 4770k at home nor at work have the vt-d capabilities.
<MotoAir> MyChris__ sounds complicated
<MyChris__> passthrough?, you've never heard of it?
<MotoAir> oh no not that, all the work you are doing
<MyChris__> not really..
<MyChris__> just software deployment.
<MotoAir> ive always been a hardware guy
<MyChris__> The only complicated thing I did was debugged a stack corruption because the devs wouldn't listen to me
<winterchillz> Lol, damn those devs :p
<MyChris__> I wound up pointing out in their own code they were freeing a stack pointer before using it..
<MyChris__> due to a CURL setops param.
<MyChris__> without having their code ofc lol
<MotoAir> sounds greek to me
<MotoAir> :p
<MyChris__> I've done tons of reverse engineering in my time... just not so much desktop nix.
<winterchillz> I feel you, MotoAir
<MyChris__> or kernel modification or such.
<Eray> YEAH, I fixed my issue with dpkg :) I think compiz problem is maked this issue. Thank you everyone :)
<MyChris__> I wish I understood more.
<MotoAir> i mainly deploy voip, managed wifi, and medium size business IT services
<MyChris__> Eray the one with the blinking cursor or something else?
<MotoAir> winterchillz haha
<Eray> MyChris__: blinking cursor when booting
<winterchillz> Eray: what did you do?
<MyChris__> MotoAir: I'm the "Senior IT" with no one under me.. and I get told that there's no such thing as "It's not my job"
<MyChris__> Due to it being a startup even though it's technically not.
<Eray> oh sorry not blinking, just freeze cursor. Recovery Mode > dpkg reconfigure
<Eray> for corrupted packages
<winterchillz> Cheers, Eray, might come in handy next time :)
<Eray> I think compiz is corrupted. But I know its starting after logged in.... its interesting
<MotoAir> MyChris__ i have others below and above me, i use to be on my own, but i like the community of IT and grouping together on projects
<MyChris__> Oh Eray in my instance it's blinking.
<winterchillz> MyChris__ to be fair, if I had to choose, I'd probably pick a startup, much more things to work on
<Eray> I wish u can fix MyChris__  your issue :)
<MyChris__> MotoAir: Well I have a 'team' just not locally our EU division and I work together they have 4 people.
<MotoAir> i see
<MyChris__> winterchillz: that's the thing we're just a startup of a branch..
<MyChris__> the parent company is HUGE.
<winterchillz> I'm a QA Engineer on contract for quite a big company but I can't resist to urge to go into other teams job when they need help
<winterchillz> ah, I see
<MyChris__> we're just a branch into a new region
<MotoAir> ever worked with ubiquiti product?
<karhu> Q: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS having trouble booting up and shutting down. First boot leaves screen black\blank - starts magically working after hard powerdown and immediate restart...?
<karhu> also hi
<muh2000> hi all
<MyChris__> MotoAir: not that I know of.
<winterchillz> karhu: I have the same issue after I attempt a terminal reboot, during startup I'm just left with black screen, no idea what might be causing it
<MotoAir> karhu i would imagine there is some command you can punch in and it will create a log file, then reboot and then hard restart and see what it says.. only thing is, i dont know the command :p
<MyChris__> I think the most interesting thing is I've managed things I never would've touched in the past..
<MotoAir> i would imagine a verbose tag would be in there somewhere
<MyChris__> ex4200 switches, srx firewall..
<muh2000> i need some help. i am trying to use my powerbutton as "standby button" but it is not working :(
<mortal> weirdness.. the internal intel gfx caused xorg segfaults
<mortal> now with a second gfx card it works
<karhu> ok great. I'll see what I can figure out
<MyChris__> Because I'm on my own due to hours (even though there's a whole team) it's caused me to pickup alot more then I knew before.
<mortal> got the error today
<MyChris__> MotoAir,winterchillz: so that's why I'd choose a startup it's a huge advantage to learn and grow
<karhu> MotoAir: are you using an encrypted hdd?
<karhu> sorry winterchillz
<MotoAir> muh2000 http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-options-for-the-power-button
<MotoAir> :)
<MotoAir> karhu no are you?
<winterchillz> MyChris__, I agree
<MotoAir> i have no need to
<muh2000> MotoAir: i am running ubuntu without a gui....
<winterchillz> karhu: you might also check /var/log/boot.log and see if something is failing there
<MotoAir> my threat levels are minimal and i have nothing of interest to anyone on here :p
<MotoAir> karhu what winterchillz  said :)
<winterchillz> half of my logs are encrypted, meh, systemd..
<karhu> I clicked the option to encrypt my hdd when i did the installation, so yeah, they're encrypted
<winterchillz> karhu: did you encrypt the whole hdd or just your home folder? Full HDD encryption sometimes causes the boot manager to freeze during startup or update
<karhu> I encrypted every single thing
<MotoAir> karhu ah, yeah i have done that before and it started to get annoying
<karhu> everything
<MotoAir> karhu you might want to check out pm-utils... sudo apt-get install pm-utils
<MotoAir> im a little rusty on the terminal...
<MotoAir> im in there when needed and usually have the googles open on the other monitor
<MotoAir> anyone into mellow electronic music? I have a good station to share on pandora if anyone wants it
<MotoAir> kinda off topic, but who doesn't like music?
<karhu> i like boobies
<karhu> and rockets
<winterchillz> I'm trying to setup my conky back up, lol
<MotoAir> random...
<MotoAir> winterchillz define conky
<winterchillz> had it back in 10.04 and managed to configure Rhytmbox to work with it, hoping it'd still work
<winterchillz> conky is a desktop UI thingy that displays a lot of stuff such as HDD info, CPU and RAM usage
<MotoAir> ahh
<MotoAir> im so behind lol
<MotoAir> its kinda nice though, because i discover things that are old news to people and it makes me feel important again haha
<winterchillz> oh, MotoAir, not at all,
<MyChris__> winterchillz: I've heard of conky..
<MotoAir> kinda like forgetting you ordered something on the amazons and then you have a package!!!
<winterchillz> I was just interested in customizing my Ubuntu, that's all. Apart from that I'm complete beginner lol
<MyChris__> I went with the alternative multi-system monitor I think it's called
<winterchillz> MyChris__, MotoAir, https://plus.google.com/u/0/+DimitarIvanov42/posts/A9JEZqjw77B?pid=5990672545330874194&oid=108379995826173627176
<MyChris__> where it's in your systray
<MyChris__> instead
<MotoAir> winterchillz new to linux?
<MotoAir> or ubuntu
<mark__> Hello
<winterchillz> just a normal user, I'd say, I've been into Ubuntu ever since 9.04
<MotoAir> winterchillz nice
<winterchillz> looking forward to improve as I want to get into Linux system administration stuff
<MotoAir> hey mark__
<winterchillz> hi mark__
<mark__> hi guys new to irc sorry if im breaking protocol need some help ples
<MotoAir> mark__ dont be sorry bro
<winterchillz> shoot, mate
<MotoAir> whats up
<mark__> ta
<MotoAir> winterchillz i see
<MotoAir> winterchillz i started off on slackware back in the early 90's and was on that forever
<MotoAir> then got into windows and mac and linux has been a side deal for some time
<mark__> right got a reprap printer, using reetier host but trying to get it to connect on ubuntu is not happening, its baud rate is 250000 , but arduino monitor wont go up that fast and ive tried the pyserial patch and nothings happening
<winterchillz> MotoAir: you must know 5 times more stuff than me ;)
<MotoAir> winterchillz eh, i doubt it, kinda rusty now lol
<mark__> im fairly new to ubuntu / linux
<MotoAir> mark__ we all were at one point too :)
<winterchillz> just wait until something breaks down, MotoAir, you'll quickly get back in shape lol. I'm afraid I can't help with Mark's question sadly
<MyChris__> http://i.imgur.com/TVyA6M1.jpg - MotoAir winterchillz
<MotoAir> mark__ are you on a 32 or 64bit system?
<mark__> 64 bit
<MyChris__> http://i.imgur.com/iWlpQuw.png was hard to try and capture the sys monitor.
<MotoAir> im jelious, my background is dark gray haha
<winterchillz> MyChris__, that's my current background hehe
<MotoAir> jealous
<Ben64> please move the non support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MotoAir> mark__ okay 1 sec
<mark__> i went into the serialposix.py file on 2.7 and it show 250000 in there.
<MotoAir> sry Ben64
<winterchillz> yup, apologies
<MyChris__> Ben64: I apologize as well.
<MotoAir> mark__ did you chmod it?
<MotoAir> 755 i believe
<mark__> ah sort of get what you mean 2 secs
<MotoAir> wait, maybe im not understanding where you are stuck, let me go re-read your question
<MotoAir> mark__ oh, so you have the printer program running
<MotoAir> already right
<Firefly67> my laptop has become super-slow. Does that mean I have used up too much of disk space?
<mark__> yep its up and running , i click connect and the led on the ramps board flashes but it wont actually see it, if i reduce the baud rate it connects
<Ben64> Firefly67: "df -h" to find out, but probably not
<MyChris__> FireFly67: Check your resource usage using system monitor and see if you're maxing CPU/RAM out
<Firefly67> the highest use% that shows up is 24%
<MotoAir> what processor are you running?
<MotoAir> mark__
<Firefly67> like if I click on the file viewer(?), it takes very long for the files to show up
<Firefly67> how do I find the processor?
<MotoAir> Firefly67 sorry that was for machty
<MotoAir> i mean mark__
<mark__> motoAir- i7 7330 i belive 64 bit
<MyChris__> FireFly67, Again open System Monitor and check your resource usage.
<MyChris__> could be you're maxing your CPU and or RAM out
<MotoAir> mark__ i could be way off but take a look here...http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=21497.0
<Firefly67> where is the system monitor?
<Firefly67> system settings -> details?
<MyChris__> Unless it's just file write/read going slow, FireFly67
<winterchillz> Firefly67: You can just type in system monitor on the launcher, it will appear there
<MyChris__> ^ What winterchillz said
<MyChris__> that's how I access it
<MotoAir> Firefly67 type Top in terninal
<winterchillz> or use 'ps aux' in terminal, it will show CPU and MEM usage for running processes
<MotoAir> or Htop
<Firefly67> found it. The highest % I can see is 68.6% for memory
<winterchillz> what process is using it?
<mark__> motoair _ ta looked at that , i know the board and set up works on windows ( sorry if i get kicked for swaering)
<MotoAir> mark__ haha
<MotoAir> hmm
<MotoAir> 1 sec
<winterchillz> Firefly67: Can you paste the whole output from 'ps aux' in paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL here
<Firefly67> firefox is the one using the max resources
<george13gr> hello ppl i wanna some help please
<bekks> Firefly67: So restart firefox.
<winterchillz> george13gr: Sure, what's up
<winterchillz> yup, what bekks said
<MotoAir> mark__ i wish i could help more, you may want to join #arduino
<winterchillz> probably you have heavy websites opened
<MotoAir> or maybe someone else in here can help
<george13gr> i just installed 14.04 to my laptop and having wifi issues
<MotoAir> because you said it works fine in windows
<Firefly67> ok I'l do that, probably I have too many windows open.
<MotoAir> george13gr what kind of issues?
<mark__> MotoAir _ok thanks for trying i appreciate the help
<MotoAir> mark__ np
<MotoAir> anyone here following mark__  's issue? I'm not sure how to help :/
<george13gr> wifi is switched off from hardware switch so i type "sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop then finds wifi but after reboot i need to do the same
<MotoAir> ahh
<george13gr> note that this laptop hasnt switch on FN keys
<MotoAir> george13gr so once you reboot, you have to reissue that command then it comes up?
<george13gr> oh yes
<MotoAir> george13gr might not be the right fix, but you can add that command into /etc/rc.local and then it should run it on boot?
<MotoAir> may want to ref someone else in here on that
<george13gr> its weird i know
<winterchillz> I wonder if adding it to Startup Applications as a command would do the trick too
<Ben64> or blacklist the module by putting it into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist like  "blacklist ideapad_laptop"
<george13gr> ill giv a try
<george13gr> plz give me the full command
<Ben64> wait its blacklist.conf now
<Ben64> george13gr: open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, add this line to the bottom - "blacklist ideapad_laptop"
<george13gr> hello marvin kalimera
<MarvinMicek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/590559/ubuntu-12-04-in-tray-icon-edit-connections-not-clickable
<MotoAir> george13gr do what Ben64  said
<george13gr> lets see
<george13gr> ok
<MotoAir> george13gr do you know how to use text editors?
<george13gr> yes thanks
<MotoAir> okay np
<balance> hi is it possible to let me see the indents as points or something in gedit?
<meldron> hi guys since i rebooted my ubuntu installation the application lense has zero entries, does anybody know whats the problem?
<cfhowlett> balance, yes.  gedit extras has settings.  what programming language?  python?
<balance> cfhowlett, yeah and I'm getting mad with the indents :P
<cfhowlett> balance, install gedit-plugins
<balance> cfhowlett, no, cant
<htqp> balance: indents shouldn't be cause of a confusion if you follow PEP 8
<cfhowlett> htqp, PEP 8?? link?
<htqp> cfhowlett: https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/#indentation
<cfhowlett> htqp, thank you.
<htqp> hm, google even lists some interesting tricks to have gedit check for pep8 before saving a file
<balance> htqp sry had to go, i get intends errors and for me, everything looks right but intends are creepy so I'd like to display them but I can't use additional software because my exam won't allow it.
<htqp> balance: sorry, I don't know ho to help with that
<balance> htqp, ok thanks :)
<balance> another question (its actually about xubuntu) if I save a file in gedit the temp file is always unbusy. so I save -> error busy temp then I save again it works but resulting in a busy temp file so the next save will fail again etc. why's that?
<htqp> a bit of googling abougt your error message "text file busy" reveals it's raised when writing to a file that is being executed
<balance> htqp, nvm, seems to be an virtual box issue
<azizLIGHT> how do i prevent screensavier going on when i am watching youtube flash video
<azizLIGHT> i already have caffeine
<azizLIGHT> but ]its not working for youtube flash video fullscreened via firefox
<MarvinMicek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/590559/ubuntu-12-04-in-tray-icon-edit-connections-not-clickable
<THEEXPLOITED> productivity null
<CtrlC> Hi, Does ubuntu automatically upgrade to new versions? How to prevent that? (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<nomic> it doesn't automatically upgrtade to new versions .. you are notified that there is a new version & given the option to upgrade
<nomic> it'd never do that automatically - even the updates, you have a choice as to whether or not you install them
<nomic> CtrlC
<CtrlC> nomic: I mean upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<CtrlC> Not just new packages for 14.04
<nomic> as I said
<nomic> no
<nomic> not unless you direct it to
<bazhang> CtrlC, it does not
<CtrlC> nomic: You mean just using dist-upgrade causes that?
<THEEXPLOITED> you can not undo an upgrade :)
<bazhang> CtrlC, dist-upgrade will NOT bring a new version
<CtrlC> THEEXPLOITED: I don't want to undo it.:)
<nomic> not sure what the upgrade process is called, exactly
<SCHAAP137> no, do-release-upgrade will do that
<SCHAAP137> dist-upgrade does not upgrade to next ubuntu version
<nomic> ctrl-c 14.04 is supported until 2017
<THEEXPLOITED> even if you would wanted you couldnt
<nomic> totally
<bazhang> five years
<CtrlC> THEEXPLOITED: That's not my question!
<bazhang> so 2019
<nomic> LTS s, during their duration, are always the most stable version
<THEEXPLOITED> question?
<nomic> in their duration
<nomic> nobody is forcing you to do anything
<bekks> CtrlC: Ubuntu does not automatically update releases.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | CtrlC have a read
<ubottu> CtrlC have a read: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bekks> CtrlC: and dist-upgrade doesnt cause that, it is just an information that you could upgrade your release to the new one.
<THEEXPLOITED> you could downgrade by reinstalling
<CtrlC> THEEXPLOITED: Just forget about reinstalling! Please!
<bazhang> CtrlC, what is your question
<THEEXPLOITED> im not talking to you
<CtrlC> about downgrading*
 * nomic sticking with the 14.04 ... like a limpet, until 2017
<nomic> I do not have to think about issues
<bekks> nomic: 14.04 is supported until 2019.
<CtrlC> bazhang: Wanna know why my 14.04 turned to 14.10 after doing that?
<nomic> EXCELLENT
<nomic> xubuntu though
<nomic> thats 2017
<CtrlC> doing upgrade and dist-upgrade.
<bazhang> CtrlC, you directed it to, there is no other way possible
<bekks> CtrlC: you answered "yes" to the question wether you want to upgrade to the new release.
<winterchillz> You probably allowed it to upgrade, mate
<bazhang> CtrlC, dist-upgrade does NOT do that
<THEEXPLOITED> he just pressed enter
<THEEXPLOITED> tsk tsk
<markus_> hi, does anyone know what's wrong with linux if an SSD can only read 3-4mb/sec??
<bazhang> CtrlC, are you on debian?
<winterchillz> Ubuntu exclusively asks for permission before upgrading to a new version
<CtrlC> bekks: You just said those commands won't do that!
<CtrlC> bazhang: Why?
<ikonia> because the upgrade process is different for debian
<cfhowlett> bazhang, I think we know ...
<bazhang> CtrlC, debian and ubuntu have differing ideas about dist-upgrade thats why
<bekks> CtrlC: Yes, because those commands dont do that.
<ikonia> CtrlC: what distro are you actually talking about
<CtrlC> Ubuntu
<ikonia> CtrlC: then it didn't happen
<ikonia> dist-upgrade does not move you to a new distro version
<THEEXPLOITED> ive upgraded my system all the way from intrpid
<CtrlC> Anybody here says something different.
<bazhang> CtrlC, then you directed it to, dist-upgrade for Ubuntu does not, again I repeat, does not change versions
<winterchillz> CtrlC: vi /proc/version
<THEEXPLOITED> new version you can upgrade without having to reboot
<CtrlC> winterchillz: I can't do that right now.
<ikonia> CtrlC: why not ?
<CtrlC> Here is the code I used:
<CtrlC> echo "my password" | sudo -S apt-get -y dist-upgrade && echo "my password" | sudo -S bash ~/Dialogshutdown
<winterchillz> use pastebin.ubuntu.com if it's too big
<bekks> CtrlC: No one says different things. upgrade does not change versions, dist-upgrade does not change versions, do-release-upgrade does change versions. And answering "yes" to "there is a new release, do you want to upgrade to it" does change versions, too.
<freeroute> winterchillz: IIRC things in /proc should always be cat'ed
<CtrlC>  ikonia: I don't have access to ubuntu now.
<winterchillz> freeroute: my bad then, apologies
<ikonia> CtrlC: shall we be honest
<THEEXPLOITED> you inserted your password twice?
<bekks> That command line is horrible
<bazhang> sounds like he is on debain
<ikonia> this isn't ubuntu
<CtrlC> Yeah I know.
<ikonia> you know what ?
<CtrlC> I'm on debian now. but the problem is with ubuntu.
<ikonia> it sounds like the problem is with your debian machine
<ikonia> rather than an ubuntu machine
<bazhang> ubuntu does not, nor has it ever done that CtrlC
<ikonia> suggest you start being honest
<CtrlC> Oh god! it is a ubuntu
<BOSIG> I need some help with sizing partitions when installing(LinuxMint). How big should /, /home, and swap be? I got a 128GB SSD and 8 Gig RAM.
<THEEXPLOITED> he can pull the truth out of you
<bekks> !mint | BOSIG
<ubottu> BOSIG: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CtrlC> !I set that to cron.
<ubottu> CtrlC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> BOSIG, mint not supported here.  sorry
<ikonia> CtrlC: come back to us then when you are on your ubuntu machine
<ikonia> CtrlC: we can work it through then
<bazhang> THEEXPLOITED, please thats enough editorializing
<bekks> CtrlC: Use the crontab of root instead, and dont mess with that echo $password crap. :)
<CtrlC> bekks: Ok.
<THEEXPLOITED> crontab  of root?!
<CtrlC> So you see nothing in that command that cause such a thing?
<ikonia> CtrlC: come back to us then when you are on your ubuntu machine
<ikonia> CtrlC: we can work it through then
<kooo> hi there, im having trouble connecting to my sshd. it tells me connection refused when i try to ssh
<bekks> kooo: Using which username?
<ikonia> kooo: is sshd running ?
<kooo> name of the user i have on that pc
<kooo> and yes its working
<ikonia> working ?
<kooo> the process is running
<THEEXPLOITED> i dont see out username is relevant
<winterchillz> I think he meant running, ikonia
<ikonia> kooo: what is the EXACT command you use to ssh please
<bekks> THEEXPLOITED: you cannot ssh as root using a password.
<CtrlC> Thanks guys.
<kooo> ssh -p 2266 -u user ip
<THEEXPLOITED> root isnt username
<kooo> the internal 192 ip
<ikonia> kooo: is the IP an internal one or an external one ?
<THEEXPLOITED> its admins name
<ikonia> THEEXPLOITED: root ise a username
<bekks> THEEXPLOITED: root IS a username.
<kooo> actually thats a valid point
<ikonia> kooo: have you configured the ufw to allow port 2266 ?
<kooo> when i was having the same issue i have no idea what i did
<ikonia> kooo: have you told ssh to listen on port 2266
<kooo> but when i somehow started it as my user i got it running
<THEEXPLOITED> root systemname
<kooo> and yes i ufw allowed 2266
<kooo> and even 22
<ikonia> kooo: ok - so telnet to the port
<kooo> connection refused
<ikonia> kooo: can you access the machine any other way at the moment ?
<kooo> yeah i have physical access
<ikonia> (no idea why you are running ssh on a nonstandard port)
<ikonia> kooo: ok so do "ssh -p 2266 localhost"
<ikonia> (on the machine)
<kooo> connection refused
<ikonia> kooo: so it's not running on port 2266
<ikonia> as localhost would not hit any firewall or routing
<bekks> check sudo lsof -i acoordingly.
<ikonia> kooo: suggestion - put it back to port 22
<kooo> tcp 2266 listen
<ikonia> use ssh as everyone else in the world does
<kooo> it doesnt even matter if i set it back to 22
<ikonia> kooo: put it back to 22 and verify it's working on localhost
<kooo> because i had the same problem
<ikonia> kooo: it does matter
<kooo> as i said same error
<ikonia> kooo: show me the EXACT command please
<kooo> ssh -p 22 localhost
<ikonia> kooo: dump -p
<ikonia> you don't need -p on port 22
<kooo> without argument its trying to connect to 2266
<ikonia> kooo: what have you changed on this system
<ikonia> exctly
<ikonia> exactly
<kooo> hmm good question
<ikonia> good question ?
<ikonia> you've setup ssh and you don't know how ?
<kooo> i think i only edited etc/ssh/shd_config
<ikonia> kooo: no, you must have also change ssh_config
<ikonia> or the client would connect on 22 like everyone elses default setting
<kooo> yeah
<kooo> but still even after changing that im getting conneciton refused
<ikonia> probably because you have changed other things that you've forgotton
<kooo> isnt there a way to start it as non root user?
<ikonia> kooo: what ?
<ikonia> kooo: start what as a non-root user ?
<kooo> sshd
<ikonia> kooo: how are you stopping/starting it now EXACTLY
<kooo> service sshd stop/start
<kooo> as root
<ikonia> kooo: what version of ubuntu is this
<ikonia> kooo: root is locked on ubuntu
<ikonia> so you can't be root
<kooo> 14.10
<kooo> its not
<ikonia> it is
<cfhowlett> Boot repair app question: does it work on GPT ?
<ikonia> root is locked
<kooo> i gave it a password so i can switch to root
<ikonia> kooo: apologies to be blunt, but I don't believe you know what you are doing at all
<ikonia> kooo: please pastebin your sshd_config and your ssh_config
<ikonia> (use a pastebin)
<gr33n7007h> kooo: it's probably because your using service sshd start instead of service ssh start just a guess
<kooo> https://pastee.org/9jhct
<kooo> https://pastee.org/7yysc
<kooo> gr33n7007h nah typo
<gr33n7007h> kooo: ah, ok
<ikonia> kooo: PermitRootLogin without-password
<ikonia> what the devil is that ?
<ikonia> is that even a valid setting ?
<kooo> well i didnt put it there
<bekks> kooo: Then who did?
<ikonia> is that the default in ubuntu these days ? I don't think so
<ikonia> you then have PermitEmptyPasswords no
<Squall5668> ikonia: it's a valid option... unfortunately
<ikonia> kooo: you have Port 22 in your ssh_config yet you say it still connects on 2266 without -p
<ikonia> Squall5668: is that default in ubuntu now ?
<ikonia> (that option)
<kooo> ikonia i changed that
<ikonia> kooo: lets go back to basics
<fidelus> Hi
<ikonia> kooo: now your system has port 22 set - reboot the system please
<kooo> alright
<winterchillz> hi fidelus
<Squall5668> ikonia: no idea. It doesn't actually permit root login without password. It just disables it completely i think
<kooo> ikonia ok i have the same error again
<ikonia> kooo: ok - please show me in a pastebin the output of the command "ps -ef | grep ssh"
<ikonia> kooo: plese do not alter the output in any way
<ikonia> kooo: did you change this https://pastee.org/9jhct
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> kooo: did you uncomment this line ListenAddress ::
<kooo> ikonia thanks it worked
<ikonia> what worked ?
<kooo> i can log in now
<ikonia> just to clarify
<ikonia> what did you do
<kooo> uncomment listen address
<kooo> *comment im ean
<ikonia> yes, you told it to only listen on ipv6
<ikonia> don't know why you did that
<ikonia> default is listen on all
<kooo> problem was that it wasnt listening in the first place when i tried
<kooo> the box doesnt even recognize my mouse/keyboard on my first boot
<kooo> when i restart the pc it works fine
<ikonia> not sure how thats got anything to do with you deciding to set it to listen on ipv6 hosts only
<kooo> trying around i guess
<ikonia> I suggest you stop
<Squall5668> he's probably using some sort of interface like webmin doing the configuration
<ikonia> your config is a very bad config
<kooo> is it? i didnt add/delete anything to the default one
<ikonia> it is not the default one
<ikonia> and you've just told us you changed things
<ikonia> so saying "its default" seems to contradict that
<kooo> it is the default one because i only edited the listening part and the port
<ikonia> you don't know that
<Squall5668> kooo: I suggest you read the man pages. They are really good for things like this. Try 'man sshd'
<ikonia> you didn't know what you'd edited a few minutes ago
<simpleuser> Is there a way to know the version of the package present in the repositories, when we do a apt-cache search ?
<kooo> well im sure i know it better than you
<kooo> anyway thanks for the help
<ikonia> you know it better than me?
<kooo> unless you were standing right behind me, yes
<ikonia> I just fixed your machine because you didn't know what you'd changed
<ikonia> kooo: yeah, I think I actually do know what you've changed more than you....
<ikonia> infact I'm certain of it
<kooo> well you are certainly wrong
<ikonia> thats why I've just fixed your machine
<ikonia> because I'm wrong and don't know what you changed
<simpleuser> Ok, answer to myself: apt-cache madison <packageName>
<kooo> yeah you are great
<Squall5668> simpleuser: that, or apt-cache policy to view your currently installed and the one available
<gr33n7007h> simpleuser: apt-cache show | grep Version
<gr33n7007h> simpleuser: apt-cache show <package> | grep Version
<cc_> sos
<kwtm> Hello. Just got my dell laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 pre-installed. How do I check whether I'm using a 64-bit system or a 32-bit system?  (I figure all new systems are 64-bit these days, but want to make sure.)
<Seveas> kwtm: uname -m
<bazhang> uname -a
<Seveas> if that says x86_64 -> 64bit
<kwtm> Seveas and bazhang: thanks.
<bazhang> welcome
<kwtm> Thx, verified to be 64-bit. I'll use the 64-bit versiion of Kubuntu to install beside the built-in.
<Seveas> kwtm: also, if you are running a 32bit system, but want to see if the cpu *can* do 64bit, grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<kwtm> Seveas: What answer should I expect?  On my old laptop it doesn't return anything, just the command prompt back.
<makalu> how do I change the keyboard layout from the command line? localectl list-keymaps says there are none
<makalu> do I need to install some package before?
<Seveas> kwtm: then you made a typo :)
<kwtm> Seveas: But I cut and pasted your command.
<Seveas> kwtm: intriguing. please pastebin the result of: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kwtm> Ok. Note that I don't really need help with this, just curious how my old system was.  You've already answered the question I needed to have answered; thanks.
<kwtm> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10467127/
<kwtm> It says that the letter m never occurs immediately after the letter l in the text.
<Seveas> kwtm: yeah I know, but now your /proc/cpuinfo has me confused. It seems to be a 32bit cpu, so I'm not sure how you can be running a 64bit os. Can you pastebin the output of uname -a as well?
<Seveas> ah, reading logs it looks like you ran the /proc/cpuinfo thing on a different machine than the uname thing :)
<kwtm> Seveas: Ah, I see why you are confused.  My 64-bit is a different system, my new laptop.  With your info on whether an already-running 32-bit OS is running on top of a 64-bit CPU, I used that command to check my old computer (on which I am typing this); I'm running 32-bit OS but can't remember if it was actually a 64-bit CPU
<Seveas> 'lm' is the cpu flag that says 'I can do long math, aka 64 bit computing'
<kwtm> Seveas: Ah, that explains it.  Thx.  Ok, off to mess with my new computer. :)
<bekks> kwtm: So take a look at cat /proc/cpuinfo" for identifying it.
<Seveas> kwtm: have fun :)
<Seveas> bekks: neh, I was confused, he's all fine now :)
<kwtm> Where my torrented Kubuntu image says "kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" I can use that on Intel processors, too, not just AMD, right?  The 32-bit is named "i386" but the 64-bit is NOT named "i64". (My new Dell machine has Intel.)
<Seveas> kwtm: yeah
<kwtm> Thx, Seveas.
<Seveas> the official name of 64-bit pc architecture is x86_64
<Seveas> debian used the name amd64 before the x86_64 name was settled and amd was the only one to produce this.
<htqp> IA64 is a different 64 bit architecture than amd64 and most desktops and laptops are amd64 not IA64
<Seveas> hysterical raisins that never got fixed.
<Seveas> htqp: yeah, that just adds to the confusion :)
<jochenh> Hey! I'm trying some things with snappy core - how can i list all apps available, like the snappy shop?
<Ben64> jochenh: i think #snappy is the channel for that
<bazhang>  For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/ jochenh
<jochenh> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wildc4rd> Afternoon all, since I dropped steam into Ubuntu I've had nothing but trouble with errors on startup and recovering from suspend, is this normal behaviour?
<wildc4rd> (14.04 LTS)
<jellow> wildc4rd: just to clarify by dropping steam you mean un-installing the package ?
<jellow> wildc4rd: we would be interested in seeing some of the messages on start-up and suspend.
<Guest81186> Good morning, during installation of ubuntu, I didn't know what is a swap file so I mistakenly used a removable flash drive to create my swap drive.  Every time I start my OS, I get an error saying that the drive isn't ready. I was wondering if I could manually remove it from the /etc/fstab file without damaging anything?
<ikonia> Guest81186: that is not a problem
<ikonia> Guest81186: you can remove it with ease, you can then re-create it should you desire swap
<Guest81186> Great, thank you!
<winterchillz> Guys, I need a bit of help. Trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 32 bits on an older rig but after I select the 'Install Ubuntu' option from the menu, the screen goes in stand-by mode
<winterchillz> using an USB
<wiehan>  Is there a way to completely remove the password prompt from the webui of deluge?
<yoshinoriubt-201> Hello
<yoshinoriubt-201> WhatTime
<brent> hey guys, i have a question.. when i reboot ubuntu desktop, i always run Terminal, and execute a command and then leave terminal running, forever. is there a way to do this automatically?
<winterchillz> brent, I assume it is for starting up some application, take a look at Startup Applications window and see if you can add it there instead
<brent> it opens/starts tmux (tmuxinator)
<yoshinoriubt-201> No　I　　am first visit
<deepfreez> Hi, is anyone here how use OnDrive?
<yoshinoriubt-201> What is there do?
<Squall5668> just a wild guess but...
<Squall5668> !jp | yoshinoriubt-201
<ubottu> yoshinoriubt-201: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<bekks> deepfreez: What if?
<yoshinoriubt-201> ok
<yoshinoriubt-201>  thank you
<brent> thanks winterchillz =)
<winterchillz> did it work, brent?
<brent> im just googling how to add terminal lol
<MyChris__> brent, You could try adding it to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<MyChris__> I can't say that's the proper way though...
<brent> im not really sure how to start terminal
<MyChris__> Are you currently in a window manager? or something?
<brent> im using ubuntu desktop 14.04
<MyChris__> So just go to the launcher and type Terminal in the search
<specing> Hello, If I need a 'gprbuild' package from utopic or vivid on trusty LTS, what would the best option of getting it be?
<brent> i can start it no problems, i use it daily. what i mean is by adding it to the Startup Applications, it asks for a command
<specing> Should I just add the utopic repo in sources.list?
<Squall5668> specing: finding it in the backports repo
<MyChris__> brent, I'm not sure I understand.
<specing> Squall5668: it is not there
<Squall5668> well, you are out of 'best' options then
<specing> Squall5668: are there any quick hacks that would work?
<brent> MyChris__,  from within "Startup Applications" I have the following when I click new:  Name, Command, Comment
<MyChris__> What are you trying to accomplish
<Squall5668> you could just grab the package from packages.ubuntu.com but this is a bad idea
<brent> Starting terminal on boot
<brent> running a command too
<InspectorCluseau> brent, acommand like xterm
<specing> Squall5668: indeed. I thought apt could do it for me
<MyChris__> brent: So what's the issue with doing that via startup applications?
<brent> i want to start tmuxinator
<Squall5668> specing: same thing actually. Both will break your system. One will do it faster than the other, but the end result will be the same
<specing> Squall5668: It is a virtual machine, I am fine with breaking it to get this done
<brent> Im not sure what to write in "Command". would this be "tmuxinator" which i usually type from within terminal, or do i first have to run terminal
<MyChris__> brent, never used it myself... but check here.
<MyChris__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80067/start-a-tmuxinator-session-in-gnome-terminal-on-login
<Squall5668> specing: why don't you just upgrade it then?
<specing> Squall5668: that would work, too
<Squall5668> well great! do that then! Upgrade to utopic and you'll be fine :)
<brent> Ok MyChris__ ill have to give it a go. I really hate rebooting =) thanks for your time
<MyChris__> brent: no problem sorry I personally don't have experience or advice to lend you.
<specing> Squall5668: "No new release found"
<specing> Squall5668: probably because I am on LTS and there is no newer LTS
<specing> I'll just add utopic's sources and make a new VM if this one gets nuked
<snoopy> ciao
<Squall5668> specing: please dont't :). You can go to software sources and change the option on the "Updates" tab to upgrade from LTS to regular
<specing> Squall5668: there is no GUI
<Squall5668> even easier
<Squall5668> edit the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Acid_Soul> hi
<Squall5668> change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal
<specing> Squall5668: well I changed sources list and got utopic's package (and a few others) and no breakage yet
<specing> :3
<Acid_Soul> would be nice if someone could help me with an error on removing a header file in 14.04
<Acid_Soul> linux-headers-3.13.0-44: »/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-44/fs/ocfs2/cluster/Makefile« could not be deleted - is no folder
<kamil7> hi guys, i have eos freya, which is based on trusty and i have problem with fullscreen, it always opens on left monitor, while i want to open it on that monitor where window is, i dont want to move my right monitor to the left as i found on google, what i can do?
<goner1> What aboththe
<goner1> Foutswu inur
<goner1> Fahatasa
<snoopy> ciao
<greis> hello
<yeats> !derivatives | kamil7
<ubottu> kamil7: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<vany> ciaoa tutti
<vany> !list
<ubottu> vany: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<amine> hi
<tnkhanh> amine: hi
<tnkhanh> hello anyone?
<yeats> tnkhanh: do you have a question?
<deepfreez> Hi, i connot install OneDrive on Ubuntu
<tnkhanh> ah nothing. I just feel quiet
<deepfreez> any ideeas?
<yeats> deepfreez: there's a walkthrough here (found with the magic of Google): http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/synchronize-files-ubuntu-onedrive/
<VICKRAM> hi
<VICKRAM> any one from indore
<VICKRAM> india
<yeats> VICKRAM: do you have an ubuntu-related questioN?
<VICKRAM> no dear
<yeats> !ot | VICKRAM
<ubottu> VICKRAM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VICKRAM> thnks
<Acid_Soul> hi yeats - i had one
<deepfreez> yeats yes but not work
<deepfreez> CRITICAL: MainThread: onedrive-d config file does not exist. Exit.
<deepfreez> but are
<schr07> hey anyone knows how to configure i2p-router, i'm behind a proxy with authorization
<yeats> deepfreez: did you run the 'onedrive-prefs' command?  (note: I've never installed or used onedrive before, just looking at the walkthrough)
<deepfreez> yes
<yeats> deepfreez: the readme here has more information too: https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<deepfreez> WARNING: Dummy-2: failed to dump config to file "/home/asd/.onedrive/config_v2.json".
<deepfreez> k
<deepfreez> done
<arvenius> hello
<arvenius> im traing to get wifi to work under ubuntu on a pretty new lenovo yoga3 11
<arvenius> but autodectect fails, lspci sais its a "qualcomm atheros device 003e"
<arvenius> seems to be a different wifi module than in the previous yoga notebooks, at least none of the solutions i found for those seem to work
<arvenius> anybody has a clue what module/driver to use or if there just isnt any yet?
<yeats> arvenius: I'm assuming you've seen bug 1383184?
<ubottu> bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383184
<arvenius> no i didnt
<arvenius> but this seems spot on
<deepfreez> :(
<yeats> arvenius: yeah, sometimes being ahead of the hardware curve is hard for us linux folks ;-)
<arvenius> sigh
<arvenius> looks like i have to go with win 8.1 for the time being
<arvenius> the preinstalled one came with so much lenovo bloat i had to kill it with fire
<arvenius> afterwards i tried the win10 preview which runs pretty fine but the touchpad is dead
<arvenius> i can install synaptics drivers all i want it just doesnt work
<yeats> arvenius: hopefully someone will come up with a viable workaround soon
<arvenius> so ubuntu was next -> no wifi
<arvenius> grml
<yeats> arvenius: if you're feeling adventurous, you might try installing ath10k: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath10k/firmware
<Acid_Soul> yeats - you got lil time 2 look on my "prob" pls ?
<Acid_Soul> linux-headers-3.13.0-44: »/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-44/fs/ocfs2/cluster/Makefile« could not be deleted - is no folder
<Acid_Soul> cant remove the header
<yeats> Acid_Soul: can you tell me more about your end goal?
<Acid_Soul> jep try 2 remove it
<freewolf> hello
<Acid_Soul> - got errors on ever new installation of soft
<yeats> Acid_Soul: why are you trying to remove that file?
<arvenius> yeats hm looks interesting enough to try
<freewolf> a quick question: if I have a DVB-T USB key with RTL2832U chipset but is not supported by the v4l team, there is a change to get it work?
<Acid_Soul> cant update ubuntu anymore - package error on header builds
<Acid_Soul> cant change display drivers
<steffen> hello, i have a strange problem. I am using dual monitor and when i start the computer only the primary monitor works in Ubuntu. If i turn on and of the other one, then it works too. Is there a way to make both monitors work, without having to turn the secondary on and off every time you reboot etc.? Thanks
<yeats> arvenius: sounds from the bug comments that the firmware will probably be in a kernel release soon - you might need to run a custom/newer kernel though
<BluesKaj> arvenius, which wifi chip ?
<yeats> Acid_Soul: so what happens when you do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<yeats> Acid_Soul: (use a pastebin to paste the output)
<arvenius> BluesKaj Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] apparently
<yeats> BluesKaj: it's bug 1383184
<ubottu> bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383184
<BluesKaj> arvenius, bummer was hoping it was BCM
<steffen> Do anyone know why my 2nd monitor will not show anything until i turn it off and on when Ubuntu has just booted up?
<Acid_Soul> got an error - tryed apt-get install -f  now Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<Acid_Soul>  linux-headers-3.13.0-44
<Acid_Soul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> I have a lenovo laptop, but it's wifi chip is the broadcom
<yeats> Acid_Soul: can you pastebin the full output? use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<arvenius> yeats so about that firmware files.. it points me to the github and there im starting to get confused.. i found the target dir on my ubuntu but am i am unsure which files i am supposed to copy over or overwrite even
<arvenius> oh well ill just die trying
<steffen> can annyone hear me?
<yeats> arvenius: so you've checked out the git repo and have the files ready to copy?
<arvenius> i downloaded the whole tree as a zip and put it on my usb stick
<arvenius> deflated
<yeats> looks like you would copy the ath10k directory to /lib/firmware (with sudo, of course)
<yeats> arvenius: ^^
<BluesKaj> steffen, can't hear you, but we can see you :)
<steffen> thank you
<arvenius> uhm
<arvenius> i cant modprobe ath10k
<arvenius> its not there
<Fire123> Hello, Can someone recommend me a good place to learn ubuntu (spcially ubuntu server)? I'm a total n00b
<yeats> arvenius: maybe reboot?
<arvenius> already done
<yeats> arvenius: hmm
<arvenius> ath9k loads fine (but does nothing), ath10k is "module not found"
<jatt> Fire123: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<arvenius> maybe i need to install some drivers first?
<v_Sully> Morning (mine anyway) all.
<yeats> arvenius: this is an older link, but possibly still relevant: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/950107/how-does-linux-kernel-know-where-to-look-for-driver-firmware
<yeats> arvenius: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> I really need help
<Knight80> I can't make lirc work with mythtv
<Knight80> Although I can make it work with irexec, I mean I can print the line "Hello world!"
<newuser789> how to safely remove a micro-sd card ? it only unmounts with the eject icon meaning the drive still has continuous power
<steffen> any idea how to benchmark my systems graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> steffen: phoronix test suite has good benchmark tools
<lotuspsychje> steffen: there's an ubuntu installer at their site
<steffen> how come it only gets 2 stars out of 5?
<minas114> after upgrading to 14.10 from 14.04, when I right click on the desktop the menu background is black (and the text color is gray), so I can't see well. It also seems that the font style is not the default Ubuntu font. But when I log into the guest account this does not happen.
<Knight80> irw works fine though
<Knight80> it actually responds to my remote key hits
<lotuspsychje> minas114: upgrades can be tricky sometimes, try fresh install
<steffen> would you say linux version of games typically perform worse than windows versions?
<lotuspsychje> steffen: depends hardware and sort of game
<lotuspsychje> steffen: you can also tweak ubuntu to have best gaming performance
<lotuspsychje> minas114: you could try the recoverymode from grub
<yeats> minas114: I would recommend something like "sudo mv /home/myuser /home/myuser.old" then logging out and back in, then move the files you need from /home/myuser.old
<minas114> lotuspsychje, well the points is not to fresh install :D
<minas114> yeats will try it thanks
<steffen> do you think the number of ubuntu users is increasing or declining?
<yeats> !ot | steffen
<ubottu> steffen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<steffen> should i be using kylin or normal ubuntu for gaming?
<arvenius> why would you use a distro made for china?
<steffen> i didnt know it was for china
<bcowan> I'll bet they sell kylin at Wal Mart
<arvenius> i guess for gaming its best to use a desktop which doesnt eat 50% of your ram/cpu and having the proper gfx drivers
<donald> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from USB with its image having it running from Ubuntu Live CD?
<pars> hello
<pars> ubuntu latest version
<winterchillz> 14.04 LTS
<steffen> thank you and good bye
<pars> thank you
<IdleOne> donald: yes, you should have an icon in the launcher on the left hand named Install Ubuntu when running from the live version on USB
<pars> my audio not working
<Knight80> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<pars> my audio dev not working
<Knight80> Any ideas?
<donald> IdleOne: I'm not sure if you've understood me well. I want to boot my computer from Ubuntu Live CD (not USB) and then install it from USB pendrive. Will I be able to do it?
<donald> pars: call alsamixer
<donald> pars: have it worked at all?
<pars> no
<tzanolo> hello. ubuntu is just amazing with plama kde. but it`s too slow for my hp notebook... gnome is heavyest for the same noteboo. razor is too simply. is there another x manager light and complete to try? thanks!!!
<donald> pars: is not it muted?
<jatt> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<donald> tzanolo: fluxbox and xfce
<IdleOne> donald: I am not sure why you would want to do that. While running ubuntu in a live instance (USB or CD/DVD) there is an icon that allows you to install
<tzanolo> thanks donald. I`ll install now!
<pars> donald: i tried but no result
<Knight80> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<Knight80> please help
<donald> IdleOne: because I want to install another version of Ubuntu that is on my CD. I want the one from USB. But for some reason I'm not able to record the image I have on USB to CD disk. It is the motivation behind this workaround.
<donald> tzanolo: is alsamixer installed?
<IdleOne> donald: ok, well then boot from USB, assuming your computer supports booting from USB, and install. I believe there is a way to do what you want but I don't know how. Simplest way is for you to boot the live version of the ISO you want and install from there
<BluesKaj> donald, cds aren't large enough to hold an OS image anymore , use a dvd
<donald> IdleOne: and here exactly is the problem. It doesn't support USB booting. I wouldn't have asked this questions if it did.
<IdleOne> donald: It would have been useful to let us know this before :)
<tzanolo> SUDO APT-GET INSTALL XFCE4 is just running well.
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: Do you know of a way to boot a live cd and then chainload? an iso on a USB to install?
<donald> BluesKaj: the image I've downloaded is <600 MB large, the CD capacity is >700 MB (at least the label says so), I tried to record to CD but it tells me that it can't record in DAO mode or some other stupid errors
<IdleOne> donald: I got to run, sorry. Someone else here should be able to help you out sooner or later.
<donald> there's PLOP BTW, but I tried to install it and it didn't work
<lotuspsychje> donald: you can brun plop boot manager on a cd
<lotuspsychje> burn
<BluesKaj> ok sp plop didn't work either ...hmm
<tzanolo> donald, how can i know if alsamixer is istalled?
<tzanolo> i just dont konw
<donald> tzanolo: dpkg -l | grep alsa | grep mixer and check if something's there
<donald> tzanolo: I'm pretty sure that the exact command is alsamixer, but not 100%. Does alsamixer call anything?
<donald> tzanolo: if it does, you have it.
<tzanolo> donald, alsamixer starts a terminal information
<BluesKaj> tzanolo, or open a terminal and type alsamixer
<donald> tzanolo: so you have it
<donald> tzanolo: channels are not muted?
<donald> tzanolo: TAB and up arrow
<donald> should increase volume
<donald> that is, using TAB you switch between channels
<BluesKaj> tzanolo, makje sure automute is disabled
<donald> lotuspsychje: I wish I could but I'm not sure if it'll be able to burn this image to a CD, if it has already spoiled some of them.
<donald> lotuspsychje: destroying the next one would make me angry
<pars> donald : installed bugt no use
<donald> pars: why no use? I have to go, but try to output the exact output here (use pastebin, if more than 2 lines) and people here are likely to help you
<BluesKaj> donald, can't you copy the usb image or find that image source and burn it to a disc ?
<donald> BluesKaj: I tried to record ISO from my hard drive to CD-R. It complained about not being able to write it in DAO mode and some other stupidities. Do you think copying it from USB would make a difference?
<BluesKaj> !wodim | donald
<donald> !wodim
<BluesKaj> stupid bot
<BluesKaj> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 359 kB, installed size 845 kB
<BluesKaj> donald,^
<donald> BluesKaj: interesting if a version for Windows exists. Do you think about the CD burner application?
<donald> OK, thx, will try some few more things.
<tzanolo> Hello, xfce4 is just great!!!!
<tzanolo> Its beautiful and light
<sebbie> Hi - Can't find out how to configure a samba share from terminal, can anyone help me?
<pvinis> hello. in have an ubuntu 14.04 lts server and it has  kernel 2.6.32 instead of 3.something
<pvinis> how can i update it
<htqp> pvinis: 14.04 has 3.13, why do you think it has 2.6
<BluesKaj> pvinis, run uname -a to make sure it's 2.6
<pvinis> Linux lightblue 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pvinis> thats what i get
<BluesKaj> pvinis, are you sure it's 14.04? lsb_release -r
<pvinis> lightblue% lsb_release -a
<pvinis> No LSB modules are available.
<pvinis> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<pvinis> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<pvinis> Release:	14.04
<pvinis> Codename:	trusty
<BluesKaj> pvinis, have you done a dist-upgrade lately ?
<aphrode> how to play galgame...
<pvinis> says 0 to install etc
<pvinis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pvinis> actually i just installed this in a vps
<kamil7> yeats: thanks, but on official ubuntu there was same problem, so i dont think its caused by the derivative distro
<pvinis> and the update upgrade dist-upgrade
<Knight80> How do I uninstall lirc if I compiled it myself?
<aphrode> I want to play galgame...
<aphrode> could someone help me
<Knight80> I did make and make install
<Knight80> How do I uninstall a programme when I compiled it and installed it myself?
<EriC^^> Knight80: try sudo make uninstall and check the documentation first
<aphrode> ...
<htqp> Knight80: I don't even know whether it is possible. Next time try checkinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Knight80> Eric^^ Thank you
<EriC^^> Knight80: no problem
<aphrode> ...
<Knight80> Eric^^ It worked! Thanks again
<pvinis_> htqp: do you know how i can update it?
<EriC^^> np
<pvinis_> BluesKaj: sorry got dc. so how do i update it
<pvinis_> why does my ne 14.04 lts server installation have 2.6.32 kernel and not 3?
<pvinis_> new*
<gamopvinis> hi
<gamopvinis> my sever has 2.6 kernel in 14.04. why and how do i install 3?
<EriC^^> gamopvinis: type uname -r
<Guest41091> a good operacional sstem simulator?
<gamopvinis> 2.6.32
<Guest41091> plza
<gamopvinis> eric
<Guest41091> plz*
<EriC^^> gamopvinis: type cat /etc/issue
<Knight80> Eric^^ Do you know something about remotes for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, that's a rhel server kernel, he posted it as pivinis earlier, think he's having a little fun with us trying fix an unfixable problem
<Knight80> Eric^^ I mean anything
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: oh ok
<gamopvinis> eric 14.04.2 lts
<gamopvinis> no i pasted lots of things
<gamopvinis> and got quieted by drone
<Guest41091> how can i simulate a operational system on linux?
<gamopvinis> i got a server from waveride and they have no support. but apparently they have weird distro images too
<gamopvinis> normally 14.04 has 3 right?
<ikonia> gusnan: 3 what ?
<ikonia> oops,
<ikonia> gamopvinis: 3 what ?
<irn4l> fasgra
<irn4l> easy
<irn4l> easy now
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme people
<irn4l> ubuntu is owned by microsoft
<irn4l> linux have no need to be payed for
<irn4l> linux is a open source
<irn4l> educative, for pedagogy purpose languages
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<irn4l> theres no need to be sold and people to spend money on linux
<irn4l> dont use ubuntu people, is a scheme to get your money
<irn4l> is a microsoft company that is ruled by the same ideologies as windows
<cfhowlett> !ops | irn4l
<ubottu> irn4l: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<irn4l> you guys may think you are changing a big thing using ubuntu cause its open source, but you really arent
<cfhowlett> irn4l, stop spamming and stop your FUD.
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme from microsoft to get your money
<irn4l> dont you guys ever ask why they have so much stuff to sell in their software center
<irn4l> its cause they are trying to get money from something there is completly free
<irn4l> ever was and alwyas will be
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme
<BluesKaj> irn4l, go ahead contribute some money to the Ubuntu OS if you feel the need , nobody is stopping you :)
<cfhowlett> hexchat: rightclick on the user name, e.g. irn4l and click ignore
<tzanolo> Hello. What is te extension for audio format at ubuntu? I need to put some audio herer in irc to notification, the folder is empty. So I will make a search at my system. Is it *.wav too?
<irn4l> linux is an educative language it exist to people to study it
<irn4l> ubuntu is trying to make money from a thing that is completly free, for pedagogy purposes and make money of it
<irn4l> ubuntu is a cheme, people, is exactly the same thing as microsoft
<BluesKaj> irn4l, get a life !
<irn4l> besides its racist
<irn4l> think of it? ubuntu?
<htqp> racist? why??
<kostkon> !ops | irn4l is a troll
<ubottu> irn4l is a troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lostatwork> so does Redhat go gripe at them lol
<irn4l> what they are saying we have no capacity to learn that free language made for study ourselfs?
<cfhowlett> do not feed the trolls, please
<irn4l> so we people that have no money, dont know how to study
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme
<irn4l> its racist
<irn4l> its from microsoft
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, it's entertaining to some degree
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, yeah, but it just feeds their ego and encourages more nonsense.
<irn4l> why do you think some stuff work sometimes and then dont?
<irn4l> dont you see? you are not the complete owner of your equipment cause of ubuntu
<irn4l> ubuntu owns your equipment
<irn4l> your computer, not you
<irn4l> is a scheme people, exactly like microsoft
<irn4l> people ubuntu is a scheme, its microsoft disguised as a linux based source
<irn4l> ubuntu its the biggest lie ever told in the history of nix system
<irn4l> linux is made for study purposes, not sellings
<irn4l> linux is for people that so wish it to study it and teach
<irn4l> not to sell
<irn4l> ubuntu owners are jsut some world magnats that want to take advantage of everyliving thing in the world for their own profit
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme people
<lostatwork> so good to see this channel has ops that actually do something
<irn4l> choose wisely your linux distro
<irn4l> always remmeber linux is a educative language
<irn4l> for studying purposes, and you will find your path
<BluesKaj> lostatwork, busy doing other things and just let this guy spew his ridiculous BS
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme people, dont use ubuntu, its racist
<BluesKaj> almost seems like a bot
<lostatwork> BluesKaj: not much point in being and op then, if they are useless
<irn4l> ubuntu its the biggest lie in linux history people, they are exactly the opposite of linux ideology
<BluesKaj> yeah, i don't get it the ops were called a couple of times, but no response, lostatwork
<irn4l> that is to give for free the opportunity for everybody to improve
<irn4l> they dont want you to improvem, they want you to stay there where you are in your ignorance so they can sell you what there is no need to be sold
<irn4l> linus is, and always will be a free open source for educative purposes
<irn4l> thats why some downloads come from an university near you
<irn4l> cause is for pedagogy purposes, not sellings
<EriC^^> *slow clap* </sarcasm>
<irn4l> ubuntu is a scheme people
<irn4l> its racist
<rpp601> racist...
<rpp601> ?
<stijndg> oh wait this gets better :-)
<dcwilliams_va> lol
<irn4l> it want you to believe you have no capacity to learn how to use a linux operative system for yourself
 * BluesKaj invokes  ignore
<fgro> hi. we have attached an android phone to ubuntu 14.04, it is automounte and appears in the file browser. but where exactly is it mounted? how to access the device from shell?
<rpp601> fgro, check /media
<lasers> fgro: Try Ctrl+L in your file manager. It might tell you where.
<rpp601> fgro: /media/device
<stijndg> try the /media
<stijndg> it's where my usb drives get mounted so your android device should appear there to
<rpp601> it might not be mounting it there though, ya know, cause its racist
<fgro> rpp601: nothing in /media
<stijndg> hehe
<fgro> stijndg: ctrl-L returns /media/myusername
<daekdroom>  Android devices aren't mounted as USB drives. They use a different protocol.
<fgro> daekdroom: that's what i thought
<iuza89> lsusb
<stijndg> fgro when i go to that location and i navigate through the username folder my usb drive is mounted there
<iuza89> fgro: are you  updated  ?
<fgro> iuza89: yes
<fgro> stijndg: but the folder /media/fgro is empty
<daekdroom> My ~/ is damaged in a way that I'm unable to login to a graphical session through LightDM, because the greeter simply restarts. I'm able to login through vt, though. I'm pretty certain the problem is my user because I've reinstalled Ubuntu already and tried different sessions (Unity, KDE and MATE). Is there any logfile I can check to see what's wrong?
<iuza89> fgro: uname  -r ?
<fgro> iuza89: 3.13.0-46-generic
<EriC^^> daekdroom: check ~/.Xauthority 's owner
<daekdroom> EriC^^: root
<EriC^^> chown it
<iuza89> fgro: try this :  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=145054
<iuza89> fgro: try this :  at the end ...
<daekdroom> EriC^^: How'd I do that? I'm in the LiveUSB right now. I could boot Ubuntu and do it through CLI, but I'm not entirely sure of how to use chown
<EriC^^> sudo chown <user>: ~/.Xauthority
<fgro> so i need adb to access my android phone from shell?
<daekdroom> EriC^^: Ok. Thanks.
<EriC^^> daekdroom: np
<Daekdroom> EriC^^, it worked. Thank you.
<EriC^^> Daekdroom: great, no problem
<luis_> :)
<souuell> i was wondering if someone could help me understand why apt-get upgrade would upgrade me from 12.04.3 to 12.04.5
<souuell> i thought that apt-get upgrade ONLY upgraded packages, not the os itself
<souuell> any explanation would be appreciated.
<sebbie> Whoever replied to this I am sorry I missed your reply -  can you help again please? Can't find out how to configure a samba share from terminal, can anyone help me?
<trism> souuell: 12.04.3 and 12.04.5 are both the same 12.04 version, the point releases are just for updated images for the lts versions
<souuell> trism: how do i make it so it DOESNT move my minor release?
<souuell> which packages do i need to exclude from apt-get upgrade
<imbezol> souuell: you don't want to do that
<souuell> i dont want 12.04.5 as its believed to have a major bonding bug
<souuell> i do want to do that
<souuell> bonding works well in 12.04.3 and sucks in 12.04.5
<imbezol> it's all 12.04
<souuell> i dont know why, but something changes
<souuell> err changed.
<imbezol> there are interdependencies though
<souuell> so basically, its all or nothing
<souuell> ?
<imbezol> if you tell it to stay at 12.04.3 you won't get the security updates for the os and dependant packages won't be upgraded etc
<imbezol> basically you'll have to just stop updating your system completely
<imbezol> it's designed to stay within 12.04, not within any particular point release
<souuell> yeah unfortunately i dont think my company cares as much as i do about security
<meganerd> souuell: what do you mean by bonding?  Link aggregation?
<souuell> they do want bonding to work though
<souuell> yeah meganerd
<imbezol> so really what you want is to update like normal, and have bonding work as expected
<meganerd> souuell: have not heard of such a bug, it would be kernel related so no need to prevent updates, just use a different kernel
<souuell> im calling bullshit on the fact it doesnt work, but they dont want me to take a chance.  they had some problems with bond's not working properly in 12.04.5 and they swear it is a change in the version
<souuell> that sucks though, i was kinda hoping to AT LEAST upgrade the packages
<souuell> for the reasons stated above
<imbezol> the files that make it go to the next point release are just another package
<souuell> saaaaaaaaad panda.
<meganerd> souuell: you can just pin the kernel, the rest will work as expexted
<imbezol> base-files package
<meganerd> souuell: I seriously doubt that there is an issue there
<souuell> base-files is the kerne;?
<imbezol> it's likely something else caused it.. not what's in base-files
<meganerd> souuell: is there some package that they are using, what is the use case here
<imbezol> no, it's the files that show what point release you are
<souuell> imbezol: i happen to agree with you....
<reconmaster> anyone got a preference for hosting ubuntu? vmware player or virtual box?
<souuell> however, my boss does not.
<souuell> =/
<meganerd> souuell: link aggregation is generally the wrong answer to a bandwidth problem
<souuell> oh the upgrade
<souuell> im talking about bonding.
<meganerd> reconmaster: qemu+kvm
<souuell> its not a bandwidth thing its a redundancy thing meganerd
<reconmaster> I've been using vmware for years, but the new kernel on 14.10 broke vmware tools again..
<meganerd> souuell: then fail over routes, OSPF, BGP, are probably what they want
<reconmaster> maybe my fault for not just sticking with LTS...
<souuell> meganerd: that doesnt make any sence.
<souuell> err sense.
<Gregor3000> hello - a simple quesitons - what is the tool for GPU stress test in 32bit linux. not 64bit but 32 bit. GPU test is 64 bit only.
<souuell> if a nic dies i want a second one to handle traffic
<imbezol> meganerd: bonding is a perfectly viable solution for host to switch redundancy
<souuell> the routing protocol doesnt make that happen, unless you are setup to use something like anycast
<meganerd> souuell: you want packets to flow if something in a network path dies, that is the exact problem the internet was designed for
<reconmaster> meganerd: any particular reason for that route?
<souuell> meganerd: no, i want hardware redundancy in my nics
<souuell> that failover gracefully with a heartbeat
<meganerd> souuell: if you want to protect against a NIC, use a bridge and assign the IP to it
<imbezol> souuell: anyways.. i would recommend looking into the details of the actual problem and working to solve that
<imbezol> souuell: in the meantime.. you can disable updates at the point where the system is know to work
<souuell> imbezol: these servers have to be live in 4 days, so i guess im fucked
<imbezol> souuell: perhaps put together a test machine to figure out the issue
<souuell> im just gonna have to roll with unupdated 12.04.3
<souuell> and have a couple test machines
<meganerd> reconmaster: it is built into Ubuntu, Fedora, while both vmware and virtualbox build third party modules :)
<souuell> and hope that i can prove these idiots wrong
<souuell> so i can then run apt-get upgrade
<souuell> ;)
<meganerd> reconmaster: virtualbox is probably the easiest solution from an end user's perspective
<meganerd> souuell: just pin the kernel so that it does not get updates
<souuell> thank you for your help imbezol meganerd
<souuell> i dont have enough time to test it unfortunately =(
<meganerd> souuell: I really hope that this is not an internet accessible machine
<souuell> i can setup a couple test machines, but the prod ones NEED to be production
<souuell> meganerd: if you saw the shit my company has in production
<souuell> LOLOLOL
<souuell> fedora 7
<reconmaster> meganerd: yeah it looks pretty similar to the vmware stuff i've been using, but i've had it with the proprietary nature of vmware
<souuell> fedora 15
<souuell> they dont give a shit ;)
<souuell> which sucks
<souuell> =(
<meganerd> reconmaster: virtualbox is not a lot different
<meganerd> souuell: well that does sukc
<meganerd> souuell: on the bright side they probably don't own their hardware anymore
<souuell> and it pains me greatly because im security minded
<imbezol> great topics for #ubuntu-offtopic
<souuell> so everytime i have to do something stupid, it pains me.
<souuell> thanks for the help gentlemen
<meganerd> souuell: NP
<reconmaster> meganerd: cool, thanks for the feedback. i'm looking into your suggestion
<biberao> hi
<wahhh> hy
<tilakputta> hai
<tilakputta> everyone connect in fb too
<biberao> whats the best way to have a gui running on ubuntu server without rebooting the system?
<wahhh> what can I do  in this case, I have this error  "error: file not found grub rescue"  ??
<tilakputta> ping
<wahhh> ping ??
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair | wahhh
<Gregor3000> hello - a simple quesitons - what is the tool for GPU stress test in 32bit linux. not 64bit but 32 bit. GPU test is 64 bit only.
<BluesKaj> !boot repair
<Tobias|Handy> !boot-repair | wahhh
<wahhh> BluesKaj: should I use CD to !boot repair ??
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair wahhh
<BluesKaj> wahhh, anyway burn the boot repair to a cd or to usb and restore grub with it
<Tobias|Handy> Or install it from a live system
<wahhh> ok thank's guys I ll try it now and let you know
<BluesKaj> wahhh, or if you have another distro on the HDD you vcan run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X usually being  sda
<mircx1> hmm
<wahhh> BluesKaj: I can use ubuntu without installing, it's ok??
<mircx1> this true the cmake no support anymore in ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> wahhh, yes ubuntu live media/cd
<Linxcat> when ubuntu is loaded how does it know which desktop to load?
<win_> anyone how to get ubuntu mate eaxy searcher
<BluesKaj> Linxcat, depends which one is default , usually the one you installed first
<Linxcat> BluesKaj: where is this information about the default one stored?
<Linxcat> I need to change my desktop from the terminal
<BluesKaj> Linxcat, normally at the login , there's a drop down
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a question about partitioning my usb disk to use in ubuntu. Is it possible to format it to ext4 and then have one of the partitions as fat32 or ntfs?
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, what kind of usb disk , a hdd connected via usb por a usb stick?
<BluesKaj> por=or
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: It is a usb stick
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, and what doo wish to do with it?
<BluesKaj> do you that is :)
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: I want to have more than one filesystem one it.
<solsTiCe> mojtaba: yes you can.
<mojtaba> solsTiCe: Thanks
<solsTiCe> but if your format it as ext4 it will only one partition
<Orioa> i was wondering if someone could help me..i want to change my xubuntu so that i use non graphical log in
<solsTiCe> mojtaba: I mean ext4 is for a partition not the whole usb stick
<solsTiCe> If you want other partition on it
<phre4k> I installed Ubuntu Server on an HP Gen8 microserver in legacy mode, because Ubuntu didn't boot otherwise. Can I enable AHCI for NCQ afterwise?
<BluesKaj> never tried different partitions on a stick
<mojtaba> solsTiCe: What should I do then? should I format the whole disk to fat32 and then make some partition on it, and then format those partitions to wathever I want?
<phre4k> mojtaba: I don't think you know what partitions are. What are you trying to do?
<solsTiCe> no. you create partition and then you format those partition with the filesystem you wish
<boodllebat> i have a ubuntu server i want to do it like close SSH port for all IP except mine is this possible
<phre4k> boodllebat: don't do it
<Fuchs> boodllebat: yes, not advisable (allowed_hosts), but doable
<mojtaba> phre4k: could you please tell me what partitions are?
<BluesKaj> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mojtaba> phre4k: I have a usb stick and I want to use it in different OS.
<boodllebat> Fuchs: then how should i protect my ssh
<explodes> Hey! Is there a command to boot into headless mode 1 time?
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: I have used Gparted before.
<Fuchs> boodllebat: you can use /etc/hosts.allow  and /etc/hosts.deny,  but again, I wouldn't. Just limit it to key auth, have a password protected key, use a non-standard port to make kiddies bruteforce it less -> you're good
<phre4k> boodllebat: rather set SSH to a port above 1024 and/or use portknockd
<Fuchs> boodllebat: key only auth, don't allow root login, non-standard port and, if you want more, something that bans a host after n failed attempts
<Fuchs> (fail2ban or similar)
<boodllebat> Fuchs: i'm afraid if somebody gets physical access to my PC ! he'll access my server via key file
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, you use partitions for various filesystems like ext,  ntfs or fat etc and usually filesystems contain an OS or OS data etc or an OS image
<phre4k> boodllebat: don't use fail2ban, it could be used by malicious people to block your own IP. @Fuchs
<Fuchs> boodllebat: have a password protected key.
<phre4k> boodllebat: then secure it via password?
<Fuchs> phre4k: that is highly unlikely, really
<explodes> I just the need to computer to reboot so nvidia-uvm-XXX can install itself and override the running nvidia stuffs, I figured booting into headless mode would be the easiest way.
<phre4k> Fuchs: well, I had it happen on blue team exercises once, I only repeat the handbook :D
<Fuchs> phre4k: that would mean the attacker can successfully spoof your IP, which is, again, rather unlikely
<Fuchs> anyway, I recommended it as an "if that isn't enough already", up to him whether he wants it or not. Imo key only auth with a password protected key and non-standard port is fully sufficient, thus I recommended it (a couple of times by now)
<phre4k> ^fair enough
<boodllebat> Fuchs: but it look unprofessional if somebody nmaps your server and your ssh port is open !
<phre4k> boodllebat: yeah, right. You shouldn't put a server in the internet if you keep asking such questions :o
<Fuchs> boodllebat: 1) no 2) you apparently didn't read what I wrote, at least 2 times by now
<boodllebat> Fuchs: you said use non standerd port
<Fuchs> with a bit less typos, but yes. So how do you jump to "but it look unprofessional if somebody nmaps your server and your ssh port is open !"  from that?
<Fuchs> *fewer
<boodllebat> Fuchs: i have seen in every professional service ! like google.com facebook.com and all they dont show that their ssh port is open or not !
<phre4k> boodllebat: lol, just lol.
<Fuchs> *sigh* okay, I'm out of this ticket, then.
<phre4k> ^
<Skullyripz> I'm thinking about customizing my Whisker Menu search bar in Xubuntu to include file searches as well. Does anyone know if this has already been done?
<Orioa> can someone tell me how to change from graphical log in to text
<boodllebat> Fuchs: what ! where am i wrong ?
<boodllebat> phre4k: i'm new :P
<Fuchs> Orioa: just for once or do you want to disable graphical login completely?
<Fuchs> Orioa: for the former you can just CTRL+ALT+F1  (or F2, F3, F4 ...)
<Orioa> disable completely
<boodllebat> phre4k: can you help me out there !
<Fuchs> for the latter you can, if you no longer use it, uninstall lightdm (or whatever *dm is in use), or at least disable the service
<boodllebat> Fuchs: what happened ? where was i wrong ?
<Orioa> if i uninstall it will i still have my desktop
<Orioa> how can i disable the service
<Fuchs> Orioa: yes, if you start it manually after logging in
<phre4k> boodllebat: so you have a server and you want to secure SSH? We already gave you advice, scroll back and read.
<Fuchs> Orioa: sudo update-rc.d -f <name-of-dm-you-use> remove
<Fuchs> Orioa: maybe it would be better if you stated your actual use case, so we can give better, more suited to the case solutions
<Orioa> ok what if i just want to disable
<Orioa> just in case
<Fuchs> Orioa: the command I just gave you
<Orioa> thought that would remove it
<Fuchs> just fill in the <name-of-dm-you-use>  by yourself, probably lightdm, but as I don't have my crystal ball at paw I can't say what you are using
<boodllebat> phre4k: no the services like google.com facebook.com and all dont show their ssh ports ! where am i wrong here ?
<Orioa> lightdm
<Fuchs> no, that would disable it  (remove the service from autostart, basically)
<phre4k> Orioa: no, it removes it from the init system. apt-get remove would remove it from your system.
<paul_> y
<antenne> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/NEXON
<Orioa> ok i will returm gonna see if that worked or if i messed it up
<phre4k> boodllebat: probably they use non-public IPs to communicate with their servers. A server can have multiple IPs and I bet my left ball that the google.com server is just a reverse proxy of some sort.
<phre4k> boodllebat: and I also bet that they VPN into their data center network and then connect to the servers. And that they don't use IPv4 anymore for that.
<phre4k> (but for that I won't bet my left ball)
<boodllebat> phre4k: oh'k ! that is cool !
<Orioa> guess it doesn't use light dm
<t-cron> Hello, I have been using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04, and about once or twice a week, it crashes, it goes to a blank screen and nothing will work except to power off/on. Where can I find help on how to trouble-shoot this issue?
<phre4k> boodllebat: don't plenk. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<boodllebat> phre4k: sorry
<Orioa> hmm
<Orioa> how woul;d i find out what log in manager im using
<yeats> t-cron: you might start by looking at the /var/log/Xorg.* logs
<t-cron> yeats: ok thanks
<boodllebat> phre4k: ok last time ! i will create key auth  , remove password auth and i'm all set to go !
<boodllebat> phre4k: how will i do the sftp then ?
<boodllebat> phre4k: can sftp also work from key auth ! ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: yes
<meganerd> boodllebat: same with scp
<t-cron> yeats: mostly just initialization of devices and a switch to mode 1366x768, which appears normal. If it was X-server, I would think consoles on <alt><fn> would work in the event, but when I say nothing works, I mean nothing. Like it dies on me and pc fan just starts spinning real fast.
<boodllebat> meganerd: what do you use when you want to transfer large files from local system to remote server ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: netcat :P
<boodllebat> meganerd: o.O can we use that ? how do you do it ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: usually rsync over ssh, sftp if the remote host is configured not to have a shell access
<meganerd> boodllebat: I only use netscat on my lan when I want the fastest possible throughput
<bekks> boodllebat: I'd use ssh. netcat isnt encrypted.
<boodllebat> meganerd: do you send files one by one ! or you make a tar and send single file and decompress it on remote server cause it'll be very difficult to do one by one file from terminal !
<boodllebat> bekks: did you mean SFTP ! ?
<bekks> boodllebat: No. I mean ssh :)
<meganerd> boodllebat: tar + bzip or sometimes 7zip
<bekks> boodllebat: scp :)
<boodllebat> bekks: do you send single tar or multiple files one by one ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: rsync can take directories in a single command
<bekks> boodllebat: I dont care about that at all, since I just use rsync over ssh or scp.
<littlebit_> hi people, I have recently updated my xubuntu, among the updates there where updates for thunderbird and firefox. When I click on a link in one of my emails, firefox opens and redirects me to my locally running apache. how come??
<meganerd> littlebit_: do you have a proxy entry configured in Firefox?
<rgb-one> anyone reccommend a schematic editor for a beginner to circuit design?
<BenBE> I have a problem with an Ubuntu installation: After successful install the system rebootet and brings up "No bootable device found". EFI+Secure boot used while install. Default booting the system boots Windows without asking. When setting BootNext to the Ubuntu entry the mentioned message appearrs.
<BenBE> Boot-Repair didn't help. Installation is Lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS via UNetBootIn 608 from USB-Stick.
<littlebit_> magenerd:  I have checked that and there is nothing of that kind
<boodllebat> bekks: rsync looks so cooool!
<meganerd> boodllebat: in looking at the history, there are a couple of things you can do to protect ssh
<boodllebat> meganerd: :) how ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: I like fail2ban, it will automatically add firewall rules for a certain number of failed auth atempts
<bekks> boodllebat: change the ssh port, use fail2ban, use keybased auth instead of password based auth.
<meganerd> boodllebat: use keys,
<bekks> boodllebat: That should suffice to secure ssh.
<meganerd> boodllebat: have monitoring in place (logcheck, or something more complicated
<yeats> boodllebat: meganerd: and set up SSH keys between hosts
<boodllebat> meganerd: i dont wanna use ssh keys as i am not sure if my physical system is safe ! and i usually login from multiple systems , is there is way like to use password auth and protect my system ?
<yeats> oh, bekks said that ;-)
<yeats> boodllebat: you can set up passphrases with keys too
<meganerd> boodllebat: I would also look at restricting the users that you want to have sftp only access (change their shell to /usr/bin/scponly)
<boodllebat> meganerd: how to use passphrares inside keys ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: if your local system is not safe, then ultimately there is nothing that you can do
<meganerd> boodllebat: you need at somepoint a trustworthy machine
<boodllebat> meganerd: my friends can steal my system !
<meganerd> boodllebat: ssh-genkey will prompt you
<yeats> boodllebat: 'ssh-keygen' will ask for a passphrase by defualt (blank passphrase means no passphrase)
<boodllebat> yeats: can anybody crack that passphrase by looking at my key file !
<yeats> boodllebat: no
<bekks> boodllebat: you can protect keys by a passphrase. You specify that when creating the key.
<meganerd> boodllebat: yup
<t-cron> yeah, passphrase and key, best of both worlds
<meganerd> boodllebat: offline attacks are fast
<arvenius> i have a new lenovo machine
<arvenius> i trust superfish is protecting me
<yeats> boodllebat: well, yeah, but if they've gotten that far in, you have bigger problems
<bekks> boodllebat: you need to hide your secret key, but you give your public key away, literally.
<boodllebat> meganerd: offline attacks are fast ? what do you mean by that ?
<yeats> arvenius: did you get the wireless working?
<arvenius> no i quit in frustration and installed win8
<t-cron> It would depend on the encryption alg, wouldnt it? If it is modern, then it should take a long time to crack.
<yeats> arvenius: ah - bummer :-/
<arvenius> i figured ill try again with 15.4. or something
<yeats> arvenius: watch that bug report - it's possible it will be in the kernel by default soon
<arvenius> will do
<arvenius> but this fresh win8 install is already more bearable than the one tht came on the device
<arvenius> less lenovo crap
<boodllebat> bekks: is rsync like git ?
<t-cron> not really. Git uses hashes and pointers to files for the porpuse of version control, afaik.
<polux9> am looking to find out whether IDJC is supported on ubuntu 12.04
<t-cron> rsync just gets files.
<boodllebat> t-cron: oh! but looks quite close to git
<steffen> hello. i have hooked up my midi keyboard and set it up with qynth. but im not getting any sound when im pressing a key. can anyone help?
<yeats> @find idjc
<yeats> !find idjc
<ubottu> Found: idjc, libshout-idjc-dev, libshout-idjc3
<yeats> polux9: yep^^
<sorito> i have a problem, somehow i cannot use apt-get anymore, maybe you can help?
<sorito> E: Method gzip has died unexpectedly!
<sorito> E: Sub-process gzip received signal 4
<polux9> thanks yeats
<polux9> can recomennd a channel?
<polux9> about IDJC?
<yeats> sorito: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<sorito> sure
<sorito> it fails at bzip2
<yeats> polux9: http://idjc.sourceforge.net/contact.html - don't know about a channel though
<meganerd> boodllebat: offline attacks are where someone can get direct access to your key and then run a local attack.  The cipher strengh, password length and complexity are what become important
<polux9> oh ok either way thanks you've been very helpfull thanks yeats
<boodllebat> meganerd: world is bad palce
<boodllebat> meganerd: place !
<steffen> anyone know why qsynth wont play sound when i press a key?
<boodllebat> meganerd: i must protect my system !
<meganerd> boodllebat: it is neither good nor bad, it simply is :)
<bcowan> what kernel is in 15.04
<iuza89> sorito: your sources.list  is ok ?
<OerHeks> bcowan, ask in #ubuntu+1, untill release
<sorito> pastebin of error and syslog is here:
<sorito> http://pastebin.com/duUXj6dn
<meganerd> steffen: probably routing, either midi input is not routed to synth input, or audio output is not routed to your sound card (or both)
<meganerd> steffen: are you using jack?
<meganerd> steffen: you probably want to take this to a music specific channel, I am not at my DAW right now
<steffen> im using aconnect and qsynth when i hit a key qsynth lights up but there is no sound
<steffen> im sure its a simple thing i am missing
<meganerd> steffen: don't think I have used aconnect, I always use qjackctl to connect midi to synths
<sorito> seems like my zlib is broken, but i don't know how to fix
<steffen> well the midi connection is there, qsynth just doesent give any sound
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic vivid | bcowan
<ubottu> bcowan: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.0.13.13 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<sorito> best try so far was to use apt-cdrom from locally mounted iso to reinstall zlib1g
<bcowan> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> bcowan, 15.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<sorito> where can i get the zlib1g.deb for a local --reinstall?
<meganerd> sorito: /var/cache/apt/
<meganerd> sorito: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com as well sorito
<sorito> ha, found the .deb at /media/foo/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb -> how can i unpack it?
<sorito> with dpkg -i -> i get tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<meganerd> sorito: dpkg -i media/foo/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bekks> sorito: Because it isnt a tar archive.
<meganerd> sorito: dpkg -i /media/foo/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bekks> sorito: whats the actual goal?
<sorito> i want to reinstall zlib1g, since everything related to compression (apt-get, even man) crashes
<meganerd> sorito: use dpkg to install .deb files (they are compressed, but you really don't want to install them manually)
<steffen> well this is wierd. i rfestarted computer did the same as before and now it works
<boodllebat> meganerd: i just nmaped my friends'server on aws and i'm unable to see his ssh port althought he is still accessing it how does he do it ?
<steffen> so i have another wierd problem wuith dual monitors
<eukreign> is there a way to ssh into an ubuntu desktop and trigger a login into unity and open a browser window?
<sorito> boodllebat: maybe he has port knocking?
<phunyguy> eukreign: ssh -X
<meganerd> boodllebat: either with iptables, single packet auth, or services.allow
<phunyguy> (iirc)
<phunyguy> then you can launch graphical applications
<meganerd> boodllebat: he could also be using a different pot
<meganerd> boodllebat: erm port
<boodllebat> meganerd: how can i do that ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: which part
<eukreign> phunyguy: that opens it locally, i want it to open on the desktop i'm SSH'ed into
<boodllebat> meganerd: which one is easier ?
<meganerd> boodllebat: it depends
<phunyguy> eukreign: oh, in that case, ssh in, the export DISPLAY=:0, and launch the app.
<boodllebat> meganerd: and what you recommaned ?
<phunyguy> then*
<meganerd> boodllebat: if you are on a dynamic IP, I don't recommend it
<boodllebat> meganerd: i'm on a dynamic IP
<meganerd> boodllebat: I use my laptop a lot, and since I don't know what my IPs are going to be I just fail2ban, limited number of usernames (that are not common), and ssh keys
<meganerd> boodllebat: then single packet auth is what makes sense, though it is not trivial to set up
<eukreign> phunyguy: i get error message: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key     ** (eog:2382): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<phunyguy> eukreign: are you logged in on the remote desktop?
<boodllebat> meganerd: i guess i'm ok with KEY and passphrase thing !
<phunyguy> if not, this is probably not possible
<meganerd> boodllebat: option 2 is to get a sixxs ipv6 tunnel, then only allow IPv6 connections
<eukreign> ssh or do you mean is unity logged in as me?
<phunyguy> eukreign: I mean is unity logged in as you
<eukreign> no, it's not, that's part of what i'm trying to figure out how to do
<steffen> oh my god. why is ubuntu like this
<boodllebat> meganerd: i dont have ipv6
<phunyguy> eukreign: I am afraid I don't think there is way to do that from ssh.
<meganerd> boodllebat: AWS does, and you can get a tunnel from sixxs.net
<eukreign> basically, this is what i want as end result: i turn on the desktop and then from another computer trigger a browser to open to a particular page
<steffen> i just want to use it for simple things. i set up qsynth with my midi keyboard, now there is no sound in firefox on youtube etc. wth is going on
<phunyguy> eukreign: you can have it autologin, but that is the extent of it.
<eukreign> if i autologin, that should get me most of the way there, right?
<steffen> can i restart sound or something from termnial?
<phunyguy> eukreign: yep.
<meganerd> steffen: what did you do?
<meganerd> steffen: going afk for 10 minutes, I will check in with you when I get back
<steffen> okay its ok
<steffen> im giving up
<steffen> and going back to windows
<steffen> thanks tho
<bekks> steffen: Good luck.
<boodllebat> meganerd: do i need a astatic ip for port knocking ?
<Code_Bleu> i have a toshiba satellite l875d-s7230, and im having trouble installing mint 17.1.  I know this is Ubuntu channel, but thought since mint is based off Ubuntu, i might get some help here
<bekks> !mint | Code_Bleu
<ubottu> Code_Bleu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Code_Bleu> i can select to run the installer, but when it launches the gui, it just shows a bunch of garbage
<OerHeks>  mint has its own issues
<boodllebat> bekks: do i need a statci ip for port knocking ?
<bekks> boodllebat: No. But using a dynamic IP will make things harder.
<Code_Bleu> ok, thanks
<Orioa>  this is so aggrovationg..i tried removing gdm..lightdm to get a non graphical log in nothing worked in using xubuntu
<rgb-one> anyone have a reccommended alternative to electronics workbench?
<rgb-one> Nothing to get aggrovated about.
<jhutchins> Orioa: Which release?
<rgb-one> how did you remove lightdm?
<Orioa> the 14.04 i do believe its latest release
<rgb-one> which apt command did you use?
<Orioa> apt-get remove
<Orioa> with sudo
<bekks> Thats not the full command.
<Orioa> ahh
<Orioa> how was i supposed to do it
<bekks> Orioa: Disable lightdm instead of removing it.
<jhutchins> Orioa: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192282
<wouh> hy
<wouh> what means that : Please enable a repository containing the [linux-generic] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (sdb1). Then try again.
<ubuntuluser> If I have a desktop with integrated Intel graphics and I put an Nvidia graphics card in it and plug the monitor cable into the gfx card instead of the port on the motherboard, will Ubuntu seamlessly switch to using the Nvidia card instead of the integrated graphics?
<rgb-one> run apt-get purge lightdm instead or apt-get remove --purge lightdm
<rgb-one> from my understanding that removes all remnants of the package
<Orioa> that link doesn't apply to me
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> How can I access a windows shared folder from Ubuntu's Terminal?
<Orioa> why is it such a pain to disable the log in manager
<Knight80> I can't see it mounted anywhere :(
<Orioa> would proly be mounted under media
<Orioa> if u installed ntfs configuration
<Orioa> if u didn't might wanna look into it
<Orioa> mine is /media/wen/name of drive
<wouh> what means that :' Please enable a repository containing the [linux-generic] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (sdb1). Then try again.'
<delinquentme> Anyone know of services which specialize in recovering ext4 HDs
<delinquentme> ?
<bekks> delinquentme: Professional services, like OnTrack?
<Knight80> Is it possible to watch videos stored in a remote windows machine with mythtv?
<andreas> hi
<VolUTFan> hey, anyone around
<bekks> VolUTFan: According to "/names", "yes".
<maum_> hello
<VolUTFan> lol, that doesn't mean anyone is sitting at the computer or even paying attention lol
<VolUTFan> hey maum
<maum_> how to add multiple users?
<maum_> I need to add 32 users
<maum_> with home directory
<bekks> maum_: Script it.
<VolUTFan> sounds like your heading up a project for a lab
<maum_> script it?
<maum_> how?
<bekks> maum_: for user in user1 user2 user3; do adduser -d /home/$user -m; done
<VolUTFan> couldn't he add the usernames to a text file, then call the text file from the adduser
<bekks> maum_: for user in user1 user2 user3; do adduser -d /home/$user -m $user; done
<maum_> is that c program?
<VolUTFan> no maum
<meganerd> maum_: text file with usernames, then "for each in text.file ; do sudo adduser $each --home /path/to/home/$each ; done"
<VolUTFan> he is talking about right from the terminal
<SchrodingersScat> for user in user{1..33} ; do echo $user ; done
<maum_> is that terminal command?
<bekks> maum_: Yes.
<meganerd> maum_: mine and bekks
<VolUTFan> try adding the usernames, 1 per line to a text file, then do somethign like for user in /home/user/file; do.......
<maum_> the user is bs01~bs32 and password is qortjreo1 ~ qortjreo32
<SchrodingersScat> meganerd: that works for you?
<bekks> maum_: choose other passwords now...
<maum_> sh script?
<SchrodingersScat> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SchrodingersScat> meganerd: odd, because when I put a path to a file that way, it does not list the contents.
<whac-a-retro> Finder > Applications > Utilities > Terminal.app
<meganerd> SchrodingersScat: what do you mean?
<SchrodingersScat> meganerd | maum_: text file with usernames, then "for each in text.file ; do sudo adduser $each --home /path/to/home/$each ; done"
<SchrodingersScat> meganerd: not on my machine
<maum_> I still don't know wherther I have to run the command in terminal or make sh script for 'for' command.
<SchrodingersScat> maum_: should be equivalent
<maum_> how can I set password?
<maum_> the user is bs01~bs32 and password is qortjreo1 ~ qortjreo32
<maum_> that I have to add.
<VolUTFan> if I am not mistaken, when you create a useraccount, it doesn't automatically set a password.  it would be no password associated with the accounts
<VolUTFan> good question maum
<tb303> Hi all. I have a question about the Linux version of Opera. I love it but I have one problem. I am bilingual and Chinese characters display in a really bad font. I don't know how to change it.
<meganerd> well I think I do "for each in `cat list.txt` ..."
<meganerd> SchrodingersScat: and yes it does create the directories for me
<SchrodingersScat> maum_: I don't see the option in adduser, but I see a password option in useradd, i would just be careful about differences between the two before proceeding
<CodingFree> Hi guys, I'm using a desktop and I haven't the dual boot option; I guess that I have fast boot enabled, so it is not shown even the POST screen. Is there any way to disable the fast boot, so I could boot Ubuntu using a live cd?
<SchrodingersScat> meganerd: my problem was mostly in the 'for each in text.file' since that seems to be invalid for the purpose.  glad you cleared that up
<meganerd> SchrodingersScat: the vast majority of time I am iterating through an array that I define from some other file (like a csv)
<etronik> CodingFree, try pressing some of the function keys right after power up, like F2 or F8 or something like that
<tmch> Hi! Is it safe to allow telnet access to everyone and then run a public server program in ~/.profile?
<SchrodingersScat> for i in {01..32} ; do echo "bs${i}" ; echo "qortjreo${i}" ; done # don't really need a list, bash builtin can change the number for the username and password so they match.
<maum> SchrodingersScat: can I run it on terminal?
<SchrodingersScat> maum: mine was just showing how you can use {01..32} in bash to iterate your variables, but yeah, go ahead and run that line, it should just spit out 62 lines
<meganerd> SchrodingersScat: I have traditionally used "declare -a  somevar=(a,b,c,)", I use a very modular (and verbose is the amount of code way) approach.
<meganerd> SchrodingersScat: to protect against my mistakes and those of others, I would probably check each item in that list to make sure that there is not crap in the input file :)
<CodingFree> not luck etronik
<etronik> CodingFree, I don't have any more tips, but for sure there is a way... tried googling already ?
<CodingFree> yes etronik, I tried even looking to do it using Windows/cmd, but nothing yet
<CodingFree> restarting the CMOS doesn't seem to work, it seems enabled by default
<VolUTFan> rsync..  on terminal I need to add sudo to run it.  If I throw it in a crontab line, so I am doing backups daily, do I need to use sudo?
<VolUTFan> sudo rsync -achivv --delete-during --force --progress /home/mustang /media/mustang/Mirror_Repo/
<VolUTFan> or can I omit sudo
<Guest77067> i have a problem with tor  please help me
<Guest77067> Bootstrapped 10%: Finishing handshake with directory server
<AlexPortable> How can I configure HDMI-CEC?
<AlexPortable> cec-client -l gives me: Found devices: NONE
<rashivar> VolUTFan : Do not do sudo in cron, instead add your job to root's cron
<VolUTFan> rashivar...  question about that.  What is the difference between doing $sudo crontab -e and $crontab -e other than the earlier is the roots crontab and the later is the users crontab
<VolUTFan> I thought both crontabs run under root
<dsnyders> Hi All!  I'm looking for alternatives to Webmin. Is OpenPanel any good?
<bekks> Depends on what you want to do.
<rashivar> no. When you run crontab -e , it shows you user's crontab when run with sudo , it shows root's crontab
<VolUTFan> In that case, I should do a sudo crontab -e and edit only the roots crontab table.  Maybe I should move all of my crontab entries to root?
<bekks> dsnyders: http://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/
<rashivar> yup. sudo crontab -e and add things there
<VolUTFan> Ok, my misunderstanding on the crontab table.  I sure don't know everything.  I only have a few entries in my user crontab so copy and paste should easily work.  Much appreciated rashivar
<maum_> I used the script http://pastebin.com/zr96ZM1W but password is not working.
<maum_> the users are added.
<dsnyders> bekks: Thank's for the link.  I've been googling in the background.  I was fishing for some opinions from the chat crowd.
<maum_> in users_data file, I input bs02 qortjreo2 like this.
<tnkhanh> Hi can "make install" packages managed by package manager
<tnkhanh> be managed*
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<jhutchins> tnkhanh: You can build an actual package that can be managed.  That's easy if you're using ubuntu sources.
<winterchillz> AlexPortable: what was your question?
<jhutchins> tnkhanh: Those should have "make dpkg" targets.
<SchrodingersScat> maum_: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<tnkhanh> jhutchins: interesting. Thanks!
<maum_> I used the script http://pastebin.com/zr96ZM1W but password is not working.
<maum_> SchrodingersScat: I used the script http://pastebin.com/zr96ZM1W but password is not working.
<coxs> hi
<SchrodingersScat> maum_: that's a little odd, try adding some tests, like echoing the variables so you see what they are, also quote all expansions, like "${password}".  #bash is also a channel you can use as a resource.
<netcrash> Hello, I ran os-prober on my computer but it didn't detect any windows partition (I'm using uefi). Any sugestions?
<maum> SchrodingersScat: echo ${password} is correct
<twiler> Hello, everyone, I need help installing a scrypt miner on my system; I have downloaded it, and I thought I had downloaded all of the package dependancies, but, every time I
<maum> I am here
<coxs> complete your sentence please
<yeats> tnkhanh: there is (or at least used to be) a program that would add a manually-installed package to APT's database for tracking purposes, but I'm blanking on the name and my google-fu is failing
<twiler> Hey guys, what's the website I can paste example code to?
<tnkhanh> yeats: thanks. Good to know :D
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin
<twiler> As in, the URL
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<twiler> THanks SchrocdingersCat!
<tos-1> twiler, tnkhanh: checkinstall
<yeats> tnkhanh: tos-1 beat me to it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<tos-1> Sry.
<tos-1> I meant yeats. :)
<yeats> tos-1: thanks ;-)
<tnkhanh> tos-1: wow thanks. excellent :D
<twiler> Hello, everyone, I need help installing a scrypt miner on my system; I have downloaded it, and I thought I had downloaded all of the package dependencies, but, every time I "CD" into the directory, and I type ./ScryptMiner, I get the following result:
<twiler>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10475091/
<yeats> tnkhanh: however, it's almost always better to stick to the repos (unless you absolutely have to have a specific version of something or it's not available in the repos)
<twiler> Soo what gives?
<ade> #ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> maum: so that might mean that you have to run the password through crypt first, but don't ask me, I've never done that before.
<tnkhanh> yeats: yeah I think so, too
<yeats> twiler: proabably a 32 vs. 64 bit issue
<tnkhanh> twiler: you're missing the file libQtGui.so.4
<tnkhanh> it's in some package
<twiler> Really, yeats?  I was very careful to download the 64 bit  version tho
<twiler> tnkhanh: ok, how do I go about getting that file?
<twiler> tnkhanh, Is there a sudo command that you know of?
<AlexPortable> winterchillz: I cant get hdmi-cec to work
<yeats> twiler: sudo apt-get install packagename:i386
<lasko> maybe inside the libqtgui4 package?
<winterchillz> AlexPortable: Ah, I see, sorry missed it. Not using hdmi personally but I'm sure someone of the fellas here will be able to help you
<tnkhanh> twiler: sudo apt-get install libqtgui4
<twiler> yeats, I get this error: E: Unable to locate package packagename
<twiler> OK, tnkhanh!
<twiler> ok, tnkhanh, I don't think that was the issue; It spit this out:
<twiler> libqtgui4 is already the newest version.
<twiler> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<twiler>   linux-headers-3.13.0-32 linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic
<twiler>   linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic
<twiler> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<k1l> !paste | twiler i thought you knew that already
<ubottu> twiler i thought you knew that already: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlexPortable> Anyone else can help me out to get hdmi-cec to work?
<twiler> LOL, I gotta jet now, but, if anyone here figures out my issue and would be kind enough to email me, my email address is: gandalf.cane@gmail.com!! THANKS BUNCHES!
<tnkhanh> twiler: try sudo maybe
<tnkhanh> twiler: sudo ./ScryptMiner
<rosco_y> How do I boot 14.10 to runlevel 3?
<lasko> rosco_y: During the boot loader press E to edit the boot line and then add 3  at the end of the kernel line. Then hit B
<lasko> That'll boot you into non-graphical
<lasko> Assuming you are using Grub.
<rosco_y> lasko, Thank You!  I'm not seeing any grub menu when I boot (fresh install), do I need the grub menu for that?
<BlauskaerM> Hello folks, can you help me with a package question?
<winterchillz> BlauskaerM: shoot, mate
<lasko> rosco_y: When you boot do you see any menu appear?
<rosco_y> Just my login ID and the "Guest Login" option
<BlauskaerM> I have a ubuntu server an want to run a vnc server with xfce. Which package do I need to install?
<lasko> rosco_y: Are you wanting it to happen always on boot or jsut "right now"
<Ben64> rosco_y: pretty sure runlevels besides 0, 1, and 6 are all the same
<BlauskaerM> Basically, what are the basic packages needed?
<rosco_y> Right now my graphics are scrambled, I think I can get by with the shell interface
<lasko> rosco_y: you could just go into a terminal and just type   init 3
<Ben64> !text | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ggate> @blauskaerm .. https://securedragon.net/clients/knowledgebase/40/HOW-TO-Setup-a-very-basic-Debian-VNC-server-XFCE4-Desktop.html
<rosco_y> as it stands now, my monitor is just a bunch of squiggley lines, so it's hard to do anything at all
<Ben64> rosco_y: so do the text thing i just had the bot tell you
<lasko> rosco_y: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<lasko> or reboot and do what Ben64 said
<BlauskaerM> rosco_y: Bad drivers or old graphic card?
<Ben64> lasko: ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work by default on ubuntu
<BlauskaerM> lasko: Needs to be enabled
<lasko> Ben64: Ah thats right.
<lasko> My bad.
<winterchillz> rosco_y: you can also use Ctrl+Alt+F1 during the ubuntu splash screen
<rosco_y> BlauskaerM, it's an old HP, fresh install, so I really don't know where the problem is
<abountu> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 14.10 on my new 4k resolution laptop, everything looks very tiny. how can I increase the sizes of icons and texts and windows to appear normal so I can make use of my high resolution?
<AlexPortable> Anyone?
<AlexPortable> I've been working on this for quite some time but I just can't get it to work..
<BlauskaerM> rosco_y: Could to take a screenshot? If the image is bad quality then it might be the drivers. Otherwise it might indicate that you have some hardware problem?
<winterchillz> abountu: The first thing from the top of my head is the unity-tweak-tool that has options to change font size etc. You can also take a look at Appearance (search it in the launchpad)
<rosco_y> Thanks lasko, Ben64, BlauskaerM, Winterchillz et. al.  I'll try the shift during boot once.
<BlauskaerM> Dont know if that is a correct assumption :P
<rosco_y> then when I'm in grub, then add a 3 to the end of the boot command, and press 'B'
<Ben64> no 3!
<Ben64> !text | rosco_y
<phre4k> wanted to install Xubuntu, error "initramfs unable to find medium containing live file system"
<Ben64> <ubottu> rosco_y: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rosco_y> Ben64, thanks, 3 -> then 'B' ?
<Ben64> NO 3
<rosco_y> 3 then 'Enter'?
<Ben64> DONT DO 3
<Ben64> jesus
<winterchillz> rosco_y: See what ubottu wrote earlier and what Ben64 just quoted
<rosco_y> :( sorry...
<winterchillz> rosco_y: See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<solsTiCe> hi. I have problem with oibaf intel driver. I had to run unity --replace. Now I don't have any more the top menu bar with aplet. How do I bring it back ?
<rosco_y> Ben64, I'm at the web page now.  Sorry for being so thick--Thanks a lot!
<winterchillz> solsTiCe: Not sure if I understand completely but writing 'sudo lightdm (re)start' in terminal should restart the Ubuntu desktop
<solsTiCe> winterchillz: no I don't want to restart X. I have lost the global menu and the applet in it. I want it back
<BlauskaerM> Sorry, once again. What are the minimum package requirement for installing xfce or where can I read about it?
<bekks> solsTiCe: for getting it back, you need to restart X.
<winterchillz> ah, misunderstanding then, sorry. Not sure I can help with any advices except for don't install/remove packages randomly - I always end up messing up my desktop
<winterchillz> BlauskaerM: apt-get should tell you if you need any additional packages usually and it will auto-install them for you
<BlauskaerM> winterchillz: Had some problems last time I tried with ubuntu server.
<solsTiCe> bekks: can't i simply restart the msising process ?
<Loshki> BlauskaerM: more importantly, it will list any missing dependencies and ask you before installing them. Why do you need a 'minimum package'? Are you short of disk space?
<BlauskaerM> Loshki: No just want to minimize the program footprint. Just reinstalled the server :P
<BlauskaerM> But if there are no other known speciall procedure, I will go with apt-get xfce
<jojo_> hi!! can you hel me!!
<BlauskaerM> jojo_: What is the problem?
<winterchillz> jojo_: Hi! Hope so!
<jojo_> I restart my machine e when he load a gnome desktop don't rus
<jojo_> run
<bekks> solsTiCe: Thats done by restarting X.
<jojo_> i have a black windows with a indicator of the mouse
<BlauskaerM> jojo_: You have any error message?
<Loshki> BlauskaerM: afaik, there is no other known special procedure. Nor is there a version designed specifically to minimize footprint. So you don't really have any choice, which makes it easy.
<jojo_> nothing
<winterchillz> did you do something that might have caused that jojo_? Re-installing drivers or anything?
<BlauskaerM> try switching to a terminal CTRL+ALT+F1 and run dmesg
<jojo_> yesterday night I try more cod for  install java
<BlauskaerM> Loshki: Thanks man :)
<jojo_> when I finish to use my pc , I shutdown that e this morning the machine dont'work
<BlauskaerM> Loshki: Just ended up installing a bunch if packages the last time, so wanted to check if there was some basic package that must be installed first
<jojo_> I don't know what''s happpened
<jojo_> a moment
<souuell> what is the proper way in ubuntu to restart networking?
<jojo_> now the image desktop come up
<souuell> i have configured interfaces for bonding, and now i want to restart ALL OF NETWORKING.  how do you do that on 12.04?
<rosco_y> That worked great Ben64--I'm up and running now *knock-knock*
<Loshki> BlauskaerM: no, the whole point of the packaging system is to manage all that for you, because no-one wants to have to track it manually (except slackware users apparently). If it fails to install/work on a supported release, it's a bug, and should be reported if possible. Which OS version, btw?
<jojo_> and go down!!
<winterchillz> souuell: sudo service networking restart?
<jojo_> I try to reinstall a ubuntu -desktop but nothing
<winterchillz> jojo_: try sudo lightdm restart
<Loshki> souuell: you might try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, but it's not the only networking-related script, so sometimes it's not enough, and you have to run other scripts, or reboot, depending on what you changed.
<jojo_> don't change nothing
<jojo_> ok
<BlauskaerM> Loshki: Ubuntu-server 14.04.2 LTS
<Loshki> BlauskaerM: I didn't realise 14.04 was up to .2 already. I'm really happy with 12.04.4. Solid as a rock.
<jojo_> nothing
<invitado-676876> Hola
<jojo_> winterchillz I have anoterone time the same blak windows with the cursor
<maum> Does anyone know how to add multiple users with shell script? here is the script but it is not working http://pastebin.com/6ZE2bNWe
<Loshki> jojo_: login to another tty (CTRL+ALT+F1) and poke around. Is you home directory and associated config still there?
<invitado-676876> Alguien habla español aquí
<Loshki> !es | invitado-676876
<ubottu> invitado-676876: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<invitado-676876> Soy nueva y no se donde estoy
<bekks> maum: As being told in #bash your script has a huge amount of wrong quotations at least.
<jojo_> loshki I don't know
<maum> huge amount of wrong quotation?
<Loshki> jojo_: well, can you login on an alternate tty?
<BlauskaerM> Loshki: Yeah 12.04 was great. Have 12.04 on one of my building machines at work
<bekks> maum: thats what you were told in #bash
<BlauskaerM> Loshki: BitBake and Yocto needs 12.04 to work :P
<jojo_> i have the same thing in all tty
<bekks> maum: And then you asked on how to fix that. I read that too ;)
<jojo_> now I dont'know what happened the pc is crazy
<maum> yes bekks
<jojo_> now I have a more symbols in my desktop
<maum> I still don't know how to fix the script
<Loshki> You're saying CTRL+ALT+F1 (F2, F3, F4...) are all black with no login prompt?
<jojo_> but no a gnome desktop
<jojo_> loshki yes
<jojo_> the login promp is the same don't chang nothing to F1F2F3
<bekks> maum: first thing would be not using perl, second thing would be using lowercase variable names, third thing would be using chpasswd for changing the user password after creating the user.
<bekks> maum: Like this: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/790-changing-password-via-a-script
<Loshki> jojo_: I'm confused. You say all screens are black, but then you said that you have a desktop, allbeit not the one you expected....
<phre4k> I wanted to install Xubuntu, error "(initramfs) unable to find medium containing live file system" – tried all the boot options, still doesnt work
<winterchillz> !xubuntu | phre4k
<ubottu> phre4k: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jojo_> loshki when I start a machine he make all charge
<winterchillz> whoa, it actually worked
<jojo_> when he go to the time for to up a desktop I looking the monitor black with a cursor
<Loshki> bekks: perl is used to access crypt. Not sure how else to do that part, offhand. The basic idea is sound. The rest is basically grammar & spelling.
<abountu> my screen keeps on flickering, I got a new 4k resolution
<bekks> Loshki: chpasswd is for chaning the password without perl. :)
<bekks> *changing
<jojo_> when I make ctrl+alt+F1 F2 F3
<jojo_> I look the same login
<Loshki> bekks: ah, yes, that's better. maum, pay attention...
<bekks> Loshki: I know what perl is intended to do in that script, but keeping it simple would be more targetting for the perl-unexperienced users.
<winterchillz> abountu: did you look into what unity-tweak-tool has to offer?
<abountu> winterchillz, there are many options, but I see nothing that helps in my problem
<phre4k> ubottu: hm, right, because the installer is totally not Ubuntu.
<abountu> winterchillz, I installed it, along with the gnome-tweak-tool , I had a look, I couldn't solve either problems
<kwesidev> Kernel 3.19 acpi error why that
<bekks> kwesidev: Without any context, thats hard to guess.
<winterchillz> abountu: unity-tweak-tool -> Fonts should allow you to increase the font
<k1l> kwesidev: 3.19 is in no release in ubuntu so far
<winterchillz> no idea about the flickering screen though, I'm sorry, I can't even imagine what 4k resolution is
<kwesidev> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/linux-kernel-3-19-stable-released-install-upgrade-in-ubuntu-linux-mint
<Loshki> phre4k: ubottu is a bot (triggered in this instance by winterchillz). Nevertheless, ubottu's advice is sound.
<abountu> winterchillz, I did the scaling, it increases the fonts on some windows, but not much more. I need to be able to see the xterm and the brower etc..
<k1l> kwesidev: you are aware that you installed mainline kernels?
<kwesidev> yes
<kwesidev> mainline isnt good??
<Loshki> abountu: I don't know anything about 4k either, but flicker kind of screams hardware...
<k1l> !mainline | kwesidev
<ubottu> kwesidev: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<winterchillz> abountu: you can maybe take a look at this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164924
<abountu> Loshki, ok ... shame
<winterchillz> there are similar ones, I used 'ubuntu 4k resolution' as a Google search term
<abountu> winterchillz, thanks, I'll have a look
<bekks> kwesidev: And in addition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Does_the_kernel_team_support_the_mainline_kernel_builds.3F
<winterchillz> I'm sorry, abountu, using really old LCD monitor here, even had to google what 4k is :)
<abountu> winterchillz, yeah, I just got a latest model dell, and had a really hard time to get ubuntu on it
<abountu> winterchillz, now trying to configur it
<winterchillz> good luck, mate, hope you can make it. Keep looking around and don't hesitate to ask questions I'm sure there are people around who use 4k, maybe those are just afk right now
<Loshki> abountu: 4k is so new, I hope it's under warranty. Linux loves *old* hardware.
<Loshki> abountu: or try ##hardware, although they tend to ramble...
<abountu> ok thanks
<jojo_> I don't knon what I have to do
<jojo_> now I have problem report
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to run deja-dup in debug mode so I can see why it's failing?
<luisgustavo> boa noite galera
<luisgustavo> alguém ai sabe se tem como instalar o ubuntu touch no smartphone?
<winterchillz> !es | luisgustavo
<ubottu> luisgustavo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<winterchillz> wild guess
<k1l> luisgustavo: #ubuntu-touch for that questions but that is an english channel
<OutOFNoWhere_> Hello
<OutOFNoWhere_> I need some technical help
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_:  shoot, mate
<jojo_> loshki?? winterchillz??
<jojo_> anyone can resolve my problem?? pls!!
<winterchillz> jojo_: I'm unfamiliar with the issue you're facing since restarting the desktop didn't fix it. Any further advices I might give you might be for the worse, can you try the Ubuntu support forums maybe?
<dazscaner> Waz the problem?
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, can you pm me
<Loshki> jojo_: sorry, seems like you have a GUI problem, for a gui I don't use, so I'm not gonna be much help.
<guntbert> !pm| OutOFNoWhere_
<ubottu> OutOFNoWhere_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: I'm fine with that but it'd be better if you post your question here so everyone can see it. I'm not an expert.
<winterchillz> guntbert was faster than me ;)
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, please pm me
<k1l> OutOFNoWhere_: just ask in here
<guntbert> OutOFNoWhere_: stop that please
<SCHAAP137> is there an easy way to edit WINE shortcuts (windows .lnk files)? In gedit there's nullbytes all over the place, difficult to alter
<winterchillz> Please see what I wrote above, OutOFNoWhere_, I'm not an expert so just ask here
<OutOFNoWhere_> I am having wireless network card issues
<k1l> !details | OutOFNoWhere_
<ubottu> OutOFNoWhere_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OutOFNoWhere_> I can't get it to work
<jojo_> the last thing, later I burn a machine. asd!! if I try to open compiz of the terminal I have write FATAL : Couldn't open display
<guntbert> !details | OutOFNoWhere_
<ianorlin> OutOFNoWhere_, we need to know which wireless card you have to help you
<OutOFNoWhere_> guntbert, when I go to system and try to enable the driver for the wireless card, it gets stuck
<winterchillz> what wireless card do you have and how do you try to enable the driver for it?
<OutOFNoWhere_> broadcom wlan 1490
<Loshki> Not sure I have the right model. Is it one of these? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136394
<OutOFNoWhere_> I go to system>software& updates> additional drivers
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, I go to system>software& updates> additional drivers
<OutOFNoWhere_> then where it says broadcom wlan 1490
<OutOFNoWhere_> and I click on "apply changes" after selecting the driver
<OutOFNoWhere_> then it gets stuck, nothing happens for hours
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:    trying to update the broadcomm wlan drivers?
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: take a look at the topic Loshki posted and this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011756
<jojo_> tells you something : Warning symbol map for key <RALT> redefined using last definition for conflicting fields
<jojo_> or : Warning : type "ONE LEVEL" has 1 levels but <RALT> has 2 symbols ignoring extra symbols
<jojo_> errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server
<jojo_> anyone have any idea what the problem is reported ??
<OutOFNoWhere_> Hey, thanks for posting the link, but at the end it doesn't go anywhere
<OutOFNoWhere_> they don't find a solution
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:    trying to update the broadcomm wlan drivers? for you could try that from apt-get
<winterchillz> Follow bprompt_'s advice and see post number #6 and #7 on the link I pasted. It seems they managed to find a solution
<jojo_> everything i try to open with a terminal I read dispay is not set or can't open dispay
<luis_> como faço para instalar o ubuntu no smartphone?
<winterchillz> jojo_: I'm sorry, I'm afraid I can't be of any further help, try to post a topic over at ubuntuforums.org
<jojo_> how can I go on the window of user switching. and change the type of desktop terminal ??
<k1l> luis_: #ubuntu-touch for that topic but that channel is english only
<jojo_> maybe I have a problem with gnome/desktop
<jhutchins> jojo_: That happens when the system isn't identifying the user in the terminal as the one who owns the screen.
<jhutchins> jojo_: Usually that's if you'v logged in as another user, or if you've run a GUI program as root.
<jhutchins> jojo_: A couple of things to check:  List the ownership and permissions of files in your home directory, including hidden files;
<jhutchins> jojo_: You can also try creating a new user and logging in as that user.
<jojo_> How do I create a new user with a terminal ??
<stijndg> #sudo adduser newuser
<popey> jojo_: sudo adduser foo
<stijndg> then you'll get some prompts to specify your pass etc
<jojo_> ok popey
<bagginsDK> Hello guys!
<jojo_> now how I star this
<popey> saf
<popey> er, star?
<bagginsDK> I face up a problem with my usb drive stick. I am entering but i cannot see it in my devices. How can i work around this?
<jojo_> such as start a new user from a terminal??
<popey> jojo_: I dont understand the question.
<stijndg> can you rephrase that bagginsDK i have no clue what you are trying to do
<jojo_> i have make a new user from a terminal. now I wont to swich a user
<popey> su - foo
<popey> where "foo" is the new user
<bagginsDK> stijndg: You are right. I am little tired. Although i insert a usb flash drive or a SD card adapter, i cannot see them in file manager
<jojo_> I try
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, I did what is posted in post # 5 I get this message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: Do you have Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic running? Maybe updates currently being installed?
<OutOFNoWhere_> sudo apt get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<OutOFNoWhere_> how do I know which program is using it and how do I undo it
<winterchillz> stijndg: I assume he wants to manually mount the flash drive to a mount point. Unsure of the command to use myself
<winterchillz> did apt-get finished?
<OutOFNoWhere_> no
<OutOFNoWhere_> after I hit enter, I get that error message
<winterchillz> oh
<freeroute> omg guys I'm compiling openssh and it configured first try - http://ssh.kpaste.net/831edb4 - I'm super happy :D
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:   why are you tyring to install the broadcomm drivers anyway?
<stijndg> is automount enabled or is this the first flash/usb drive you used
<freeroute> so is this the point where I uninstall openssh?
<bekks> freeroute: Why are you compiling it, instead of just installing it?
<freeroute> bekks: I'm running 12.04 and I need a version of 6.5+
<bekks> freeroute: what for, exactly?
<teward> freeroute: is there a reason you need openssh 6.5+ at all?
<bagginsDK> strijndg how can i see if automount is enabled?
<freeroute> for the following features - https://stribika.github.io/2015/01/04/secure-secure-shell.html
<winterchillz> bprompt_: He's having troubles activating the driver for his WiFi card and two topics are what we found that might possibly relate to the issue. I think he ignored all your advices so far
<AlexPortable> how can I get HDMI-CEC to work?
<AlexPortable> There is nothing on the internet available
<stijndg> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB check out the "Configuring Automounting" section
<bprompt_> winterchillz:    activating?   is usually already activated at installation, last I recall had to do that... was in ubuntu 10 or so I think, and I'm sure he's not running 10.40
<bekks> !info openssh-server precise
<jojo_> popey nothing
<bprompt_> s/10.40/10.04/
<stijndg> that is how i got it to work :)
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1.4 (precise), package size 334 kB, installed size 821 kB
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, I copied this message from my terminal "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<OutOFNoWhere_> that message I got after doing "sudo apt get install linux-firmware-nonfree'
<winterchillz> bprompt_: Don't ask me :) He's just saying that the "Additional Drivers" window freezes when he tries to turn the driver for his wifi card on
<freeroute> !info openssh-server trusty
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: bprompt_ had a few suggestions regarding your issue maybe check with him
<bagginsDK> stijndg, but before mounting there must be in /media/{{user.name}} a folder of each usb flash drive? That's my question. I cannot see them at all
<freeroute> !info openssh-server trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package openssh-server does not exist in trusty-backports
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:      just because there are "additional drivers", doesn't mean you have to install them, "if it ain't broken, don't fix it"
<bekks> freeroute: you are running 12.04, so trusty-backports is useless for you.
<teward> !info openssh-server precise-backports
<ubottu> Package openssh-server does not exist in precise-backports
<freeroute> bekks: on the host, yes, but I'm running 14.04 in a VM
<fedora_newb> Does anyone run ubuntu in virtualbox? I am having issues in getting it to run smoothly. Just very sluggish. When clicking on the ubuntu button, takes forever to open and when selecting a program, takes a bit for it to open as well.
<bekks> !info openssh-server trusty
<teward> freeroute: um, which are you trying to secure, the VM or the host?
<teward> freeroute: trusty has 6.6
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, I am trying to enable it because my internal wirelass card is not connecting to the local wifi
<k1l> fedora_newb: well, depends on how much power you give the vbox guest :)
<freeroute> bekks: and hopefully I can also switch once I get my backup working and the configuration straight
<teward> freeroute: if you're trying to secure the host, then you should try and backport the Trusty version to Precise probably in a PPA
<stijndg> bagginsDK, not sure about this maybe someone else here can spread more light on this but as far as i know the drive needs to be mounted before appearing in /media
<freeroute> *to 14.04
<stijndg> i think it wont appear there before mounting
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     so.... how do you know is not connecting?   are you going through the wifi manager and seeing it grayed out or something?   or the system says " no wifi"?
<fedora_newb> k1l, 4 gigs of mem, 45gb space, 2 processors 90% cap limit, 12mb video memory, 3d acceleration
<freeroute> teward: in order to connect to the trusty's sshd (the way it is configured according to the article), your client must be also one of the later versions
<fedora_newb> 128mb*
<bekks> freeroute: Thats not true.
<OutOFNoWhere_> brompt, there is no wifi manager
<k1l> fedora_newb: guest additions installed?
<OutOFNoWhere_> not appearing
<bekks> freeroute: I am successfully connecting to trusty from precise, without any modifications.
<teward> freeroute: that doesn't answer my question
<fedora_newb> k1l, yes
<k1l> fedora_newb: hmmm
<teward> bekks: he's looking to follow that article he posted for modified configurations
<freeroute> right
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     well... then that'd explain the lack of wifi connection, doesn't mean the broadcomm drivers arean't loaded though, what DM do you have... lxde? unity? kde?
<freeroute> and in that guide, there are ways to both customize the configuration of the clients as well as servers
<OutOFNoWhere_> brompt_, I don't know what that is, I am on ubuntu
<freeroute> seeing as though the older ssh clients don't have some ciphers/MACs/kexalgos, it becomes very hard to connect to a customized sshd
<winterchillz> should be unity then
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     ok..... do you see on the system tray.... an icon that looks like a "V"     looks like a car windshield...... that'd be the wifi manager..... left-click it, and it'd show the available connections
<bekks> freeroute: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh
<bekks> freeroute: Sorry, wrong link.
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt, I don't have the 'v', the wireless icon
<popey> jojo_: what do you mean "nothing"?
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     and you're on 14.04 right?
<fedora_newb> k1l, you know of a good tutorial of the guest addition addons? Just want to make sure I did everything right
<freeroute> so at which point during the compilation of a software package do I have to uninstall the previously installed package which is from the repos?
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<tsoutseki_> why should i use ubuntu over something else?
<fedora_newb> Had a friend walk me through it awhile back, just want to make sure we didn't miss something
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, it is showing up and down arrow key as network connection upper right corner
<jojo_> popey I can not see the desktop
<popey> jojo_: you didn't say you wanted to.
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:    http://www.itcs.sissa.it/_media/services/wifi/lin/wifi_ub1.jpeg    <--- looks like that icon there
<popey> jojo_: if you want the desktop of the new user, logout, and log back in as the new user
<jojo_> easy
<k1l> fedora_newb: see this 1st answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, yes, that icon is not appearing here
<jojo_> I don't have request for psw when I start a machine. auto!
<OutOFNoWhere_> I am connected through a cat5 cable
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     I see
<jojo_> popey I'll explain my problem
<OutOFNoWhere_> yes, ubuntu 14.04 lts
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:      the drivers for broadcomm.... would be in the bcmwl-kernel-source package, thus to install/upgrade  do a ->   sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_ | bprompt_ I wonder if ifconfig would list the adapter
<Geo> winterchillz: not if it isnt active - dmesg should
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<OutOFNoWhere_> k
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     as winterchillz     said... check if there's any connection at all.....  a wifi for that matter, try ->   iwconfig  <-- see if it list anything with 802.11 on it
<popey> jojo_: go to system settings -> users, and disable auto login
<jojo_> popey yesterday  night I install java, and I have try many strings.
<jojo_> this morning when I start up a machine, this don't work.
<jojo_> the machine start and when arriva at the time to see a desktop, nothing, a monitor is black with a cursor to the mouse. this is my problemyesterday  night I install java, and I have try many strings.
<jojo_> this morning when I start up a machine, this don't work.
<jojo_> the machine start and when arriva at the time to see a desktop, nothing, a monitor is black with a cursor to the mouse. this is my problem
<jojo_> sorry
<jojo_> for spam
<aouki> guys i have a dedicated server with ubuntu, i installed windows server 2008 on virtualbox vm.. i want to make that Vmachine for a game server, i did it with nat network but the game server doesnt open for public use, i can us only with 127.0.0.1 local use.. if i use my public ip that is 10.0.2.15 doesnt connect online.. I have to forward all the ports one by one.. so my problem is that this
<aouki> Vmachine doesnt allo to use my public ip(?) how can i fix that
<quanarx> Kubuntu is supposed to be KDE, the most ram using Desktop. However, Ubuntu uses much more RAM than Kubuntu for me.
<linux-man> How do I install the latest adobe flash plugin for firefox ( ubuntu 14.04 )?
<jojo_> popey ubuntu does not start even mode 'provisional
<linux-man> I  tried apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<linux-man> But I get "E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate"
<linux-man> any help would be awesome :)
<quanarx> have you just tried installing it from the software center?
<popey> linux-man: try installing flashplugin-installer ?
<winterchillz> linux-man: did you try http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, tried that, got the same message
<popey> linux-man: flashplugin-installer is the package which installs flash.
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, tried that, got the same message
<OutOFNoWhere_> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<linux-man> Thanks a lot guys :)
<freeroute> bekks: so at which point during the compilation of a software package do I have to uninstall the previously installed package which is from the repos?
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: Something is currently using the package manager. Do you have Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic running?
<luis_> Hola
<winterchillz> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linux-man> Will installing intel graphics drivers reduce power consumption ( I do not have a dedicated gfx card )
<k1l> linux-man: the video driver is already in the kernel
<luis_> join #ubuntu-es
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, I don't think so
<winterchillz> luis_: use /join
<OutOFNoWhere_> but how would I find out
<root_> Hello
<root_> oops
<k1l> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<CountryBoy> that is better
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, got the same message
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: use 'ps aux' and paste the result in pastebin, please
<CountryBoy> ya good point
<bprompt> OutOFNoWhere_:    same message being?
<linux-man> k1l: okay :) any pointers to why my laptop lasts longer when running windows?
<tsoutseki_> CountryBoy IS ROOT, EVERYONE
<freeroute> *was
<winterchillz> bprompt: that his dpkg is locked and in use, the message you get if you try to apt-get while having Software Center running
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<k1l> linux-man: better general driver support for windows. as your manufacturers about that :)
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, where is the paste bin
<linux-man> k1l:  okay! thanks :)
<winterchillz> !paste | OutOFNoWhere_
<ubottu> OutOFNoWhere_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OutOFNoWhere_> rono      2293  0.0  0.1  18016  2548 ?        Sl   16:14   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/g root      2305  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    16:14   0:00 [apport-gtk] <d rono      2319  0.0  0.5  48528 10340 ?        Sl   16:15   0:00 /usr/lib/i386-l rono      2336  0.0  0.7 101432 15124 ?        Sl   16:16   0:01 /usr/lib/i386-l rono      2351  0.0  0.7 112000 16372 ?        Sl   16:16   0:00 /usr/bin/unity- rono      2353  0.0  0.4 1
<tsoutseki_> !hello | tsoutseki_
<winterchillz> no, no, don't do it
<winterchillz> use paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<OutOFNoWhere_> too late!
<tsoutseki_> !B0tSpamsYourPMs | winterchillz
<freeroute> linux-man: AFAIK that can have a multitude of reasons, usually it's what k1l said. You can also check out powertop and also this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/180712/how-to-enable-laptop-mode - and also this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower - and also this - http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/install-laptop-mode-tools-164-with.html
<winterchillz> I highly doubt this is the whole output OutOFNoWhere_, please select the whole result and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, pasted
<winterchillz> can you share URL here please
<OutOFNoWhere_> did that
<OutOFNoWhere_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10476861/
<bprompt> hmmm
<tsoutseki_> !pokemon | tsoutseki_
<winterchillz> tsoutseki_: I think the bot has pre-defined commands to use :p
<k1l> tsoutseki_: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<bprompt> OutOFNoWhere_:     try this   ->    sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a;  <--- then retry the apt-get
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, this was the message I was getting:
<OutOFNoWhere_>  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<freeroute> k1l: actually, that brings me to the idea of how to extend Debian release names... just switch over to Pokemon names :D
<hellhound> I keep getting this error "w mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays" when I try to update my packages or install a new package.  when I try to scan for RAID arrays it states there are not any.  however my RAID drive is working perfectly.  I tried to remove the mdadm package but I get the error dpkg was interrupted and tells me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a but when I do that I get the same mdadm error.  can anyone of
<hellhound> fer any advice?
<OutOFNoWhere_> k, bprompt_
<tsoutseki_> freeroute, i am glad that i am helpful
<bprompt> OutOFNoWhere_:    also, you may want to closer the Software Center window
<bprompt> s/(close)r/1/
<freeroute> TIL of the removing regex substitution
<tsoutseki_> k1l, do you like ubuntu
<lhorace> Hello, does anyone know a good spell checking (dictionary) program?
<jhutchins> lhorace: For what applications?
<bprompt> lhorace:    just a dictionary? or something for a word processor/
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, I get this message :
<OutOFNoWhere_>  sudo rm/var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo: rm/var/lib/dpkg/lock: command not found dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<lhorace> I am looking for something I can quickly check word spelling and optionally lookup word definitions. I tried opendict and can't see to offer spelling suggestions or find the word I am attempting to spell
<bprompt> hmm
<jhutchins> lhorace: Again, within what applications?  There are several spellcheck subsystems available, but most gui apps incorporate them already.
<bprompt> OutOFNoWhere_:    you're sorta missing a "space" there, is an "rm" command
<lhorace> jhutchins: standalone, going to give GoldenDict a shot
<jhutchins> lhorace: http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_15.html
<bprompt> lhorace:     I like stardict myself, though I also have goldendict, but stardict has a QT GUI, Qstardict, which is rather nice
<lhorace> bprompt: Goldendickt seems pretty nice. Spell cheks as you type and tabbed support
<bprompt> lhorace:     and both stardict and goldendict use the same dictionary files, just different UI
<lhorace> I see
<jhutchins> lhorace: You probably have aspell installed already.  Run by itself it gives usage info.
<OutOFNoWhere_> bprompt_, the command executed
<lhorace> jhutchins: A GUI would be better. Thanks.
<lhorace> I settled for GoldenDict :)
<bprompt> lhorace:    same with Qstardict,  it spellcheck as you type, also has a "scan" feature, that scans text upon a key-combination IIRC, I've used it a couple of times, I have it off anyhow
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: I guess you can try sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source now bprompt
<OutOFNoWhere_> now apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, execute this command?
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, ok
<OutOFNoWhere_> now, I am getting this:
<OutOFNoWhere_>  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   dkms fakeroot libfakeroot Suggested packages:   dpkg-dev debhelper The following NEW packages will be installed:   bcmwl-kernel-source dkms fakeroot libfakeroot 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 304 not upgraded. E: Could not get 
<lhorace> bprompt: I'll check that out for large text. I usually use libreoffice for such things. Might be a overkill
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: please, please use paste.ubuntu.com for such output
<OutOFNoWhere_> k,
<OutOFNoWhere_> how do I close the "software center"?
<lhorace> OutOFNoWhere_: Move the mouse to the top panel
<lhorace> It will show the x button
<Basketball> hey
<hellhound> does anyone know how to get rid of the white envelope for XChat located in the notification panel in Ubuntu?
<winterchillz> hi Basketball
<OutOFNoWhere_> lhorace, I don't see the x, I don't even know which one is the "software center" in ubuntu
<OutOFNoWhere_> on the left pane, I see 10 logos
<OutOFNoWhere_> eleven with the recycle bin
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: it looks like a shopping bag in orange color
<Basketball> how can I get chrome os like updates in ubuntu
<OutOFNoWhere_> k, it has the big A symbol?
<winterchillz> yes
<bprompt_> chrome-os-like updates?      how are chrome-os updates?
<Basketball> bprompt_, they auto do it on shutdown and reboot
<Basketball> you never see a message or anything
<Basketball> it is all system automated
<lhorace> OutOFNoWhere_: If the software center window is not maximize, it should be on the top left border, of that Window
<OutOFNoWhere_> k, it is not on
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz, lhorace, 'software center" is not running
<winterchillz> OutOFNoWhere_: retry sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com then link it here
<OutOFNoWhere_> when I right click on it I see "ubuntu software center" and below that "unlock from launcher"
<winterchillz> no need to do that
<winterchillz> just make sure it's closed
<OutOFNoWhere_> k
<bprompt_> Basketball:      hmmm I think you can set all that in the "software center" settings, or in Synaptic, to do everything on auto and without notification, not that I like it myself... .or is the default I don't think, chromeOS-like defaults sounds a lot like windows-like defaults btw, only thing is in windows you get a notification scaring the heck out of you with defcon4 "critical updates", but I think you can turn that off as well i
<OutOFNoWhere_> winterchillz,http://paste.ubuntu.com/10477143/
<winterchillz> hmm, this is weird. I don't think I've seen that error before
<lhorace>  I can still run apt-get install even if 'Software Center' is running
<lhorace> I wonder what 'lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock'
<lhorace> say
<bprompt_> lhorace:     depends on the operation I'd think, if the operation requires "su" access, the dpkg would be locked up, if not, while still in the window viewing/reading, then is not locked up
<lhorace> bprompt_: Yeah, anything besides add/removing software
<winterchillz> I quickly google'd it, some users suggest rebooting your machine, other removing the folders completely, can't advise on either but reboot sounds better to me
<lhorace> Reboot sounds reasonable to me
<OutOFNoWhere_> k, winterchilz
<Zach443> How can I set my servers' hostname to a domain so I could use server.example.com to SSH ?
<OutOFNoWhere_> something else
<OutOFNoWhere_> I should mention
<OutOFNoWhere_> when I did sudo apt-get install update
<Geo> Zach443: edit the /etc/hosts file  if you're only doing that on the local machine
<OutOFNoWhere_> I got this message
<Geo> otherwise, you need to update a DNS server somewhere with that info
<OutOFNoWhere_> should I post it here?
#ubuntu 2015-03-01
<VolUTFan> if its a big message, I would use pastebin.com
<OutOFNoWhere_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10477304/
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     install update?    whatever happened to bcmwl-kernel-source?
<winterchillz> you have to write 'update' instead of 'install update'
<winterchillz> did you try to reboot your machine and see if the bcmwl-kernel-source will run through
<OutOFNoWhere_> no!
<bprompt_> OutOFNoWhere_:     a better apt-get message would have been,   "come on now man, make up your mind, do you want to "update" or install something? install? ok, what package name?"  =)
<OutOFNoWhere_> should I retry, the bcmwl-kernel-source?
<OutOFNoWhere_> will be back after rebooting
<beta-sql> this is like a hacker movie!
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... I suspect its vga-related? Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<freeroute> do you guys actually recommend me to remove openssh-client if I'm compiling openssh-client from source? According to the people on ##linux I can have as many ssh clients as I want, but I'm still afraid it will cause some conflicts.
<bekks> Geo: you cannot use any graphics modes with a serial connection. Try using the server ISO.
<backbox> yo
<backbox> some backbox experts around ?
<jhutchins> freeroute: Why not build a package and install that?
<SchrodingersScat> freeroute: you have many options, I'm not sure if any one is that unrecoverable, what's the worst case scenario, apt-get install openssh-client ?  backups.  you can do what you like.  man update-alternatives might be something ?
<freeroute> jhutchins: I thought I was doing just that, is that process detailed in this doc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<freeroute> SchrodingersScat: actually the reason I'm doing this is to work out my backup strategy :p
<backbox> backup strategy...
<backbox> LEWL
<backbox> LEWWWWLLLLLLLL
<freeroute> I'm afraid of a situation where even apt-get install openssh-client can't help
<jhutchins> freeroute: Should be.
<bekks> backbox: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<backbox> backbox-related
<bekks> backbox: Which isnt Ubuntu.
<backbox> which is ubuntu-based ?
<backbox> more than kali, imo
<freeroute> jhutchins: or did you mean this? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<bekks> backbox: And still not an official derivative, so please seek the backbox support.
<backbox> ok chief
<backbox> just a question
<backbox> is that you that kept the jews and opened the gas robinets in birkenau ?
<backbox> cuz it seems so
<freeroute> backbox: pls don't be such a cool hacker
<gr33n7007h> backbox: bye!
<bprompt> backbox:   on that note, one could say also that, Darwin apple's kernel core is BSD, and so is Linux and so is android's and chormeOS and thus all would be covered as well... which sorta makes the categorization not very meaningful
<freeroute> ur too cool for us
<bekks> !ops | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<backbox> lol
<backbox> lolol
<backbox> emergency
<gr33n7007h> backbox: seeya!
<backbox> you should be categorized
<SchrodingersScat> freeroute: what's missing from the openssh-client in the repos that you need?
<backbox> !ops | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<freeroute> backbox: well, at least gives you some good time to think about _your_ backup strategy ;)
<elky> backbox: let me guess, you're not going to start behaving?
 * bprompt throws a deflated bike pneumatic tire at backbox 
<backbox> !ops | elky
<ubottu> elky: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<elky> bprompt: don't feed trolls kthx
<freeroute> SchrodingersScat: new crypto, check this article out - https://stribika.github.io/2015/01/04/secure-secure-shell.html
<elky> freeroute: you either
<freeroute> sorry, guilty as charged
<freeroute> SchrodingersScat: basically it requires openssh v 6.5+
<SchrodingersScat> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 612 kB, installed size 4081 kB
<bekks> thanks, elky
<freeroute> SchrodingersScat: I'm on 12.04
<freeroute> I'm reading up on update-alternatives(8)
<freeroute> damnit eyes are starting to burn, brb
<freeroute> ok, I suppose I can use update-alternatives to link to the newer ssh version
<MrBarry> Greetings, all. I have a Buffalo NAS and I have two laptops running 12.04 that connect to it over the network (mine, wife's). Both have the same entry in fstab to mount the share: //192.168.1.2/share /mnt/FileServer cifs username-guest,uid-1000 0 0   However, my laptop connects to the share read/write, but my wife's connects read-only. Any suggestions?
<MrBarry> Hello? I'm seeing arrivals and departures, but no conversation.
<Knight80> Hello
<Knight80> Good morning from Spain
<MrBarry> Hello, Knight80. It's good to see that there is conversation here.
<wlodpolm> hi
<Knight80> Yes, indeed
<Knight80> How can I execute Lightdm?
<Knight80> I mean, when I sudo apt-get install lightdm it tells me it's already installed
<Knight80> But I can't go to Lightdm
<Knight80> What am I doing wrong?
<MrBarry> What happens with
<Bashing-om> Knight80: -> sudo service lightdm start <- ?
<MrBarry> which lightdm
<MrBarry> ?
<Knight80> Thank you
<Knight80> Bashing-om start: Job is already running: lightdm
<krabador> paolo, questo server non è adibito a quello che "cerchi"
<MrBarry> I'm having problems with getting my wife's 12.04 laptop to connect to a NAS I have. My 12.04 laptop connects read-write. Hers connects read-only. Both laptops have the same fstab entry. Any suggestions?
<Knight80> And I'm with Unity
<Bashing-om> Knight80: OK, so what is the basic problem ? not able to log into your desktop ?
<Knight80> Bashing-om Yes, that's right
<Bashing-om> Knight80: When you try to login from the login screen with proper credentials you are looped back to the login screen ?
<MrBarry> The fstab entry is:
<MrBarry> //192.168.1.2/share /mnt/Fileserver cifs username=guest,uid=1000 0 0
<Knight80> Bashing-om When I try to login from the login screen I can't choose but two different desktop environments, Cairo-Dock and Unity
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... I suspect its vga-related? Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<darthweezer> i am going to school at itt tech and using ubuntu 14.04 but it will not let me connect to wifi and keeps asking for certificate but there is none. Any ideas
<dak0> Hello guys whats the easiest way to sync Photos from my Android phone to Ubuntu, thanks
<Bashing-om> Knight80: multi DEs are not in my experience. But, we can try and poke at it. At the login screen, key combo ctl+a;t+F1 to gain a console, what results with the terminal command -> sudo service lightdm start <-. Looking for errors that are reported.
<Bashing-om> a;t/alt*
<Knight80> Bashing-om Ok, thank you very much. I'll be right back.
<Geo> Bashing-om, you've helped me before.. .any experience with installs via serial console?
<Bashing-om> Geo: No, sorry, have not had the pleasure to be there before .
<MrBarry> Is there a better environment for looking for help with fstab than here?
<Geo> heh
<Geo> keep it that way
<Geo> my recommendation, atleast
<Geo> just have this little embedded dude w/ no other way
<Bashing-om> Geo: Look at it like this, doing the serial thing keeps you occupied, not in trouble, and not going to jail; .
<Geo> until my fit of rage from this frustration pushes me over the edge and I go on a killing spree
<Geo> (too dark?)
<MrBarry> Geo: ... and not sleeping, and not eating, and not thinking straight...
<Geo> heh
<MrBarry> This is the quietest I've ever seen this room. Alas, there are no fstab gurus here.
<trism> Geo: did you see this? https://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2012/08/msg00815.html (adding the options "console=ttyS0,38400 video=off")
<owen1> i /CLOSE
<Geo> trism: in different variations, yes
<Geo> I have have 115200 set, as thats the speed (I dont think thats an issue as I do get some text)
<Geo> if I do video=off I don't get any text at all after the BIOS hands off
<Geo> as in, I dont get that error, but I also dont get anything
<Geo> I guess I could drop the speed, just for funsies
<MrBarry> Geo: What's the exchange rate for funsies these days?
<trism> Geo: which iso are you using?
<Geo> I trism: both 14.04.0 & .2 of server
<standaman> u
<maarhart> I try to connect my external display and get just the screen filled with a primary color: black, red, blue, yellow, white
<maarhart> this is my xrandr output: http://pastie.org/9990797
<dsyntax> i have a question... i am running 15.04 beta 1 of ubuntuMATE... when it is out of beta will i be able to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dsyntax> ??????????????? anyone :D
<Squall5668> dsyntax: please discuss unreleased versions in #ubuntu+1
<dsyntax> thanks Squall5668
<oldbasilbear> dsyntax: you should be able to use
<oldbasilbear> yes*
<dsyntax> oldbasilbear, thank you
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: Yes, as it is not released all other questions /join #ununtu+1
<oldbasilbear> i asked that a few days ago
<oldbasilbear> and was told yes
<oldbasilbear> np
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i'm new to this channel, sorry guys.
<AirForce590> Hi
<oldbasilbear> np man
<dsyntax> oldbasilbear, freenode wouldn't be hated if everyone was like you, justa respond :D
<dsyntax> <-- rule hater... i didn't sign no contract
<AirForce590> How can I share my computer's internet connection through ethernet to a router, but have the router addresses 'pass through' back to my internet?
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: NP, see ya when 15.04 is releasd ( and mate will then be a supported release ) .
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, <3 i'm loving it so far /endstalkinthisroom
<AirForce590> I want to use the router as an ethernet switch
<dsyntax> AirForce590, disable dhcp
<AirForce590> dsyntax: It won't let me ssh back to my ethernet-connected devices on my router while I'm on wireless
<AirForce590> How can I do this?
<oldbasilbear> :)
<TiK> are you trying to connect using a local ip AirForce590
<CountryBoy> Hello
<CountryBoy> does anyone know a good page to learn to configure irssi to handle nickserv reg and other things on startup?
<dsyntax> CountryBoy, this may go off topic, but i'd use znc as a bouncer and let that handle all of that.
<Squall5668> CountryBoy: irssi has "autosendcmd" which I personaly use
<Bashing-om> CountryBoy: See also: http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html .
<rww> CountryBoy: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<rww> specifically https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-irssi.shtml
<CountryBoy> Squall5668, Bashing-om you both rock
<CountryBoy> keep on rocking
<CountryBoy> just what I was looking for
<CountryBoy> this text based IRC reminds me of the 90s!
<CountryBoy> rww you rock too
<Bashing-om> CountryBoy: irssi is fast and does the job well, hoin #irssi on this server .
<Bashing-om> join*
<Bashing-om> win 3
<sjelly> How do I remove multiple device nodes from my sd card? When I plug it in, it appears as /dev/sde, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdf, /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd in the graphical "Disks" utility.
<philwong> is there a way to "restore settings that worked?( like in windows)
<philwong> My Ubuntu does not work properly now, when it loads, its just black
<philwong> the mouse works though
<Bashing-om> philwong: recent update, and now a broken proprietary graphics driver ?
<abreu> hello! :) Where can i learn more advanced linux information? I read in a lot of web sites that ubuntu it's very different that arch linux and other examples, but i don't understand very good why... So, where can i learn this tipical knowlde? :) (sorry if my english is bad)
<philwong> I think it happned after I installed kde
<philwong> But I am not sure if thats the problem
<cfhowlett> abreu, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads        get and read issue #0, #1, #2 ...
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: I had a similar problem recently, are you using nvidia by any chance?
<philwong> yes I am
<philwong> ga video card: gtx560
<cfhowlett> abreu, also, #1 - #4 of of www.linuxvoice.com are available free downloads
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: hold on, let me see if I can find you the link
<abreu> oh my god cfhowlett!! In a lot of lenguages! thanks, this is a exactly way that i need :)
<philwong> cool thanks :)
<abreu> i read that too! thanks again
<cfhowlett> abreu, happy2help!
<cfhowlett> abreu, hey, what languages do you need?
<MrBarry> I'm having problems with getting my wife's 12.04 laptop to connect to a NAS I have. My 12.04 laptop connects read-write. Hers connects read-only. Both laptops have the same fstab entry:
<MrBarry> //192.168.1.2/share /mnt/Fileserver cifs username=guest,uid=1000 0 0
<MrBarry> Any suggestions?
<Squall5668> MrBarry: is uid=1000 correct for your not-working laptop?
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: http://askubuntu.com/questions/579169/after-ubuntu-14-04-update-nvidia-331-gives-black-screen-at-startup
<abreu> cfhowlett spanish is my mother lenguage, but english is fine too :)
<MrBarry> Squall5668: I'm afraid I don't know. Does that need to be the UID of the user who is logged in and attempting to access the NAS?
<Squall5668> please go to that laptop and run 'id -u'. What is the result
<Squall5668> Correct
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: The first answer worked for me, however, I wouldn't reinstall the proprietary drivers working again
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: oops, I couldn't get the proprietary drivers working again
<cfhowlett> abreu, check for local Ubuntu Loco's and LUG's - Linux User Group in your area.
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: basically you need to reboot, and get a console, then purge nvidia's drivers
<MrBarry> Squall5668: Good call, Squall. That gives me 1001.
<DrStephenStrange> philwong: it may be possible to get them working again, but I'm holding off on doing that since I need to work :)
<Squall5668> MrBarry: that's probably it then. Please edit that fstab with the new uid and run 'mount -a'
<MrBarry> Squall5668: I'll do that, just as soon as I can get the laptop back from my wife. (Patience is a virtue.)
<lafrancis> anyones ubuntu crashing like crazy?
<abreu> cfhowlett: taked! If any spanish reader need information about linux: http://ubuntu-españa.org/  thanks cfhowlett for your effort :)
<Squall5668> MrBarry: homework: setup sshd on your wife's laptop! :)
<cfhowlett> abreu, de nada
<cfhowlett> lafrancis, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<l_r> hello
<lafrancis> cfhowlett, dude serious
<l_r> do you know the command name to open the gui for adding users? it's a long story why I need this. but it's urgent. I need the name for GUI in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> lafrancis, "is anyone having problems" is a meaningless question.  answer: "Yes" or "no".  How about you give details of YOUR issue and ask the questions that matter.
<lafrancis> cfhowlett, i dont know how topull up  the error report. there was a ton of stuff.
<philwong> DrStephenStrange:  ok thanks anyway :)
<rupertbg> yo is only way to teamviewer in to headless ubuntu to plug in a dummy vga plug?
<daftykins> you're doing remote viewing wrong
<DaveyG> hi all, off topic, cant remember the room for general chat. someone here once pointed me to it?
<dupingping> hi
<rupertbg> daftykins : explain?
<rupertbg> i tried vnc but that's slow and clunky
<rupertbg> teamviewer is great for connecting securely from outside my network too
<daftykins> teamviewer is for remote support :>
<daftykins> also try adding 'please'
<rupertbg> also vnc opens a new display so you can't see currently open windows
<rupertbg> please
<dupingping> wow, dog's sound
<Bashing-om> DaveyG: #ubuntu-offtopic .
<rupertbg> so there's a better way?
<toothe> I am having an immense amount of trouble getting Virtualbox's guest additions installed on Ubuntu
<toothe> in a VM, of course.
<rww> toothe: is the Ubuntu VM guest command-line-only or graphical?
<toothe> graphical.
<toothe> I'm trying to use Ubuntu desktop.
<rww> Install virtualbox-guest-x11 from the multiverse repository.
<rww> Command-line instructions for doing it: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11     If that doesn't work, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/89096/how-do-i-enable-the-multiverse-repository
<toothe> hm..let me try that.
<Consuela> So is #TheDress black and blue or white and gold?
<NikolaiToryzin> It's green and yellow actually
<parduse> ...
<Guest63429> sup
<Joebean> hello all
<DaveyG> hows it going
<daftykins> *not* a chat channel
<DaveyG> sorry.
<Joebean> anyone no anything about backbox?
<daftykins> backbox Linux? unsupported here. as per topic and channel name, this is for *Ubuntu*
<daftykins> nothing else.
<toothe> apt-get tells me that when I try to install virtualbox-guest-x11, I have unmet dependencies.
<toothe> xorg-video-abi-15. How do I fix that?
<Joebean> backboxs uses the same reposisory as ubuntu
<daftykins> Joebean: does not make it a supported distro. no support here
<daftykins> maybe they have their own channel?
<toothe> god dman it.
<toothe> I tried installing virtualbox-guest-additions-x11 and all that, never works.
<Rez1700> hi ya
<Joebean> anyone running 14.10
<daftykins> you're going to have to be a lot more specific than that
<cfhowlett> Joebean, backbox not supported here.  at all.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Joebean
<ubottu> Joebean: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<rww> not relevant
 * daftykins wonders what specifically isn't relevant
<rww> you were probably looking for !derivatives, but the content of that already got covered more than once
<rww> anyways
<rww> Joebean: Backbox's IRC channel is #backbox on irc.autistici.org . There is also https://forum.backbox.org/
<daftykins> we might need a factoid for that, that's at least the fourth time i've seen backbox mentioned
<Joebean> thanks rww
<daftykins> also, what a ridiculous name =|
<rww> ubottu: backbox is <reply> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<daftykins> ty sir
<cfhowlett> ! cool !
<Scriptcx> hello everyone
<Geo> does anyone have any thoughts on this error? http://pastebin.com/jT21mLjF ... I suspect its vga-related? Trying to install ubuntu from a liveUSB stick via a serial console connection. It just hangs from this point on, no matter what I enter.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! Got a mystery on my hands. My root directory is almost full, and I can't figure out why. Running Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<econdudeawesome> When I first checked I had an "overflow", but after rebooting thats gone
<daftykins> what action are you trying to perform?
<daftykins> can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share the output of "df -h" in a terminal?
<econdudeawesome> daftykins: nothing in particulr, just trying to figure out what is causing it to fill up (dont think its files). http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10480465/
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: yeah it is, your / (root) partition is full. it will be set to allocate 5% reserved space to the root user, so likely that's full even right now
<econdudeawesome> How should I proceed?
<kostkon> econdudeawesome, check the size of all the files in your /var/log folder
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: well, you might be able to make some free space. can you paste (using the same site) "ls -al /boot" ?
<econdudeawesome> yuck. I did do an update yesterday, wonder if that's the cause. Dafty: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10480511/ , kostkon: good call: -rw-r-----  1 syslog adm      30931697585 Feb 28 23:11 kern.log
<econdudeawesome> and -rw-r-----  1 syslog adm      30931189760 Feb 28 08:02 syslog.1
<daftykins> wowzer
<econdudeawesome> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10480530/
<econdudeawesome> so... these are okay to delete?
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: "sudo apt-get autoremove" should remove some older kernels and so on
<econdudeawesome> what can I do about the 31GB logs that seem to want to hang out?
<daftykins> lol is that kern.log 30GB or am i too drunk to read numbers 0o
<econdudeawesome> yep, wtf
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: i'd suggest figuring out what's using your space.  "cd /" then "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" might shed some light.  good luck.
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: apparently I have two log files taking up 30GB each
<kostkon> econdudeawesome, tail /var/log/kern.log
<kostkon> econdudeawesome, yeah, 60gb
<econdudeawesome> kostkon: looks legit. Want a pastie?
<kostkon> econdudeawesome, why not
<Squall5668> how the heck...
<econdudeawesome> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10480586/
<_aoe-uhoeua-423> Hello, all! This is my first time on IRC, so can someone tell me what this thing is?
<daftykins> a chat channel for ubuntu support - and right now you're off topic
<kexibq> a
<econdudeawesome> .. intuition says log files are okay to delete, but I have no idea.
<wafflejock> _aoe-uhoeua-423, this room is for people seeking support using Ubuntu, IRC in general is just this topic based channels for chatting
<_aoe-uhoeua-423> Oh, Well in that case, I need support
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: best way would be to rename them first, then reboot and see if they're recreated.
<daftykins> but your system is seriously full, i don't know how you've done that :)
<econdudeawesome> Seem to have a LOT of this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10480586/
<econdudeawesome> darn it
<econdudeawesome> hang on
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: does "sudo apt-get autoremove" offer to remove lots of junk?
<econdudeawesome> Feb 28 08:02:47 ogre kernel: [61656.935876] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: PCI-DMA: Out of IOMMU space for 16 bytes
<econdudeawesome> that message appears a lot
<econdudeawesome>  daftykins it removed the old kernels
<daftykins> good stuff, a tiny bit more free space now then?
<econdudeawesome> 1%
<econdudeawesome> those logs man... what is IOMMU?
<econdudeawesome> Feb 28 08:02:47 ogre kernel: [61656.935876] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: PCI-DMA: Out of IOMMU space for 16 bytes
<econdudeawesome> ah, wireless connection
<daftykins> i gotta call it a night i'm afraid, but 220GB of / ? that 's not enough space to even swing a virtual penguin in anymore.
<econdudeawesome> Best I got--1TB is all im working with
<daftykins> i would probably look for a nice version of the "find" command which finds files of size 10MB+ to see what's eating space, other than those logs.
<daftykins> e.g. "find / -size ..."
<econdudeawesome> sudo find / -xdev -type f -size +3000M
<wafflejock> ncdu is nice too
<daftykins> yeah that'll work.
<wafflejock> ncdu is command line scans a folder and gives you an ncurses (window in the terminal) with folders sorted by file size
<wafflejock> like k4dirstat or disk usage but works at the CLI if you need it and don't want extra bloat from a GUI
<ianorlin> but not sure want to install with stuff the full
<wafflejock> yeah ncdu is small relative to the other ones too though, so long as you can clear up like a few megs or something you're all good
<econdudeawesome> well one was a rotated log file, removed without issue
<econdudeawesome> the other is kern.log--so I set /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<econdudeawesome> hopefully that will move it to a .gz in a few days and I can nerf it
<econdudeawesome> had internet issues last night with the router--wonder if this had something to do with it
<wafflejock> yeah not sure about that problem I've only had logs blow up on me once or twice but don't recall the root reason
<econdudeawesome> wafflejock: what should I do in the meantime with the kern.log? Is there any way to make the log rotate manually?
<Squall5668> logrotate --force
<wafflejock> econdudeawesome, Squall5668 ah didn't know that I would typically do what daftykins had mentioned just rename it and reboot then can always put it back from a liveCD in the worst case scenario
<econdudeawesome> Squall5668: didnt rotate it (did sudo logrotate -f kern.log)
<daftykins> or !recovery :D
<Squall5668> econdudeawesome: I believe it's logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf, but...
<econdudeawesome> here goes...
<econdudeawesome> beauty
<econdudeawesome> worked
<econdudeawesome> took a little bit ;-)
<lasko> That moment when you have to force logrotate even when it thinks it doesn't need to. Oh log rotate
<tnkhanh> !word
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<econdudeawesome> You guys rock. Thanks for the help!
<econdudeawesome> lasko: what is one to do with 60 GB of log files, the vast majority coming from a whiney USB wireless adapter?
<econdudeawesome> ;-)
<lasko> /dev/null
<lasko> lol
<econdudeawesome> bingo
<lasko> I hear you though. I have quite a few servers who do the same thing but with actual data I need. Parsing those 60GB files is a pain sometimes.
<miroesq> Hi, I am compiling an app in Ubuntu 10.04.4 and am getting an openssl error. I've been researching it for over 5 hours now and have gotten no where. Can someone please lead me in the right direction?
<miroesq> checking for SSL_CTX_set_tlsext_use_srtp in -lssl... configure: error: OpenSSL >= 1.0.1e and associated developement headers required
<IPJunkie> 10.04?!?
<miroesq> yeah, I need it for compatability purposes
<aeon-ltd> miroesq: well have you tried getting the development headers?
<aeon-ltd> :)
<miroesq> aeon-ltd: yest, libssl-dev is already installed
<miroesq>  i read somewhere that this error may be resolved by configuring openssl with shared option, but have no idea how to go about that as the package was no installed manually
<AzureX_> AzureX
<ritgie> hi all
<TheHackOps> Just a quick question, Fresh install of ubuntu and i finally fixed all my other weird issues but I get this screen flicker sometimes
<TheHackOps> Im not sure what it is
<TheHackOps> Also the ubuntu software centre crashes
<TheHackOps> when i try to install something
<thed0x> I removed windows 7 and installed ubuntu on my machine
<thed0x> i will not be going back to windows for sure
<TheHackOps> thed0x, Why were you on windows ever 0.0
<thed0x> came on the machine lol
<TheHackOps> And you let it boot into windows?
<TheHackOps> lmao
<thed0x> LOL
<thed0x> lets put it this way, never again.
<TheHackOps> Cant remember a time i used windows, even if ubuntu or w/e dist is being a difficult to me having a linux kernal is always better
<bparker> no, this is never again: https://i.imgur.com/584EpEc.jpg
<thed0x> now im making it a task to remove windows of my gf computer
<TheHackOps> pls
<bparker> do not click if you value your life
<TheHackOps> why u do that
<TheHackOps> bparker, I clicked it
 * TheHackOps cries
<TheHackOps> bparker, Now you gotta help me fix 14.04
<TheHackOps> Wait what im on 14.10
<zerowaitstate> thed0x: the only time I use Windows is to run Steam. For all of the actual useful things I would use a computer for, I use Linux
<DaveyG> anyone bored enough to educate me for a few minutes?
<DaveyG> on iptables
<Squall5668> !ask | DaveyG
<ubottu> DaveyG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rypervenche> DaveyG: Sure, what do you need to know?
<thed0x> Yeah a friend of mine has a saying. I "like" windows but i use linux to get the job done
<zerowaitstate> thed0x: I actually don't even like Windows.
<thed0x> lol
<thed0x> I can understand why
<zerowaitstate> thed0x: I'm one of those guys who would gladly pay for Linux support as opposed to a Windows license.
<thed0x> What are your thoughts on OSX?
<zerowaitstate> thed0x: OSX is like chocalate cake for breakfast
<Squall5668> zerowaitstate, thed0x please move non-support related discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thed0x> Ah Squall5668, first day here.
 * tnkhanh say hi
 * tnkhanh smiles friendly
<`nik`> hi whats a good map program for ubuntu
<`nik`> like a map of the world
<tnkhanh> `nik`: google maps!
<Squall5668> `nik`: you mean like google earth? You can install that in ubuntu
<tnkhanh> I don't even find a good map program for Windows..
<`nik`> what is the package name?
<`nik`> i cant find it with `apt search google`
<`nik`> i guess.. i'm on trisquel tho
<wafflejock> !info google-earth-stable
<ubottu> Package google-earth-stable does not exist in utopic
<wafflejock> hmm strange shows up here in apt-cache search
<wafflejock> I think I just installed from a deb possibly though
<kostkon> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2 (utopic), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<`nik`> is google earth open source?
<`nik`> libgeo-googleearth-pluggable-perl
<`nik`> hmm thats all i found lol
<Squall5668> `nik`: Unfortunately, trisquel is not supported here
<GraemeLion> isn't googleearth pretty much eol'd?
<kostkon> `nik`, trisquel? that's why
<kostkon> :/
<shurtagul> Can someone help me with ncmpcpp? I cant get it to show any music, dont think its configured right..
<Hanson> Ho
<wafflejock> GraemeLion, I think so, heard they stopped with the commercial licenses so probably won't put much more work into it but it still works for now (think it's mostly just been integrated with maps and didn't have enough enterprise users to justify keeping the program going)
<kostkon> !details | shurtagul
<ubottu> shurtagul: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jellow> is there a gui/ncurses that goes along with rsync somewhere that is pleasant to use?
<shurtagul> I dont know much about it. Nothing shows up in the media library, I try to drag and drop a file in, but it says its unable to find it.
<shurtagul> It also has problem setting volume for some reason
<wafflejock> jellow, grsync perhaps seems pretty decent never used it in practice though
<kostkon> shurtagul, ncmpcpp is a client for mpd http://www.musicpd.org/   so you cannot just add your music library and press play. It's more complicated than that.  If you need a console -based player, see this article http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/12/10-console-music-players-for-linux/
<jellow> wafflej0ck_: lovely thanks
<scriptwarlock> anyone tried transparent nautilus?
<scriptwarlock> ops i think wrong send sorry
<abdul> Hello
<abdul> what is this?
<aeon-ltd> phone
<abdul> are people even talking
<abdul> wow
<abdul> dead
<abdul> innit
<wafflejock> abdul, this channel is for support
<abdul> oh crap
<wafflejock> !ot | abdul
<ubottu> abdul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflejock> abdul, if you want more general chat with ubuntu users you can go there not sure how active it is though
<abdul> well I have no idea how to get out of there
<zerowaitstate> wafflejock: it is quite active atm
 * hackerx waves hands
<heedly> How do I unmap PgUp and PgDown
<heedly> It seems like xmodmap isn't used anymore and xkb, which was to replace it, doesn't exist...
<cursera> Hi. in my country Portugal. there is a new law to tax devices to compensate autors (private copy law). my question is if my country charges money for the copy and for devices runing linux.arent they comting a ilegality? the  text is in http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Cultura/Interior.aspx?content_id=4100819&page=-1
<cursera> text can be tranlated
<EriC^> nope you can charge for linux, i think
<cursera> yes but tax for autor
<cursera> ??
<cursera> the tax revert to autors
<cursera> basicly they keep the money
<cursera> nd if they charge they have to pay to linux autorsright?
<shurtagul> In a fit of frustration I removed everything to do with ncmpcpp
<hay207> hi guys
<hay207> is running ubuntu froma usb stick slower than on hard?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<aeon-ltd> usb is slower than sata
<aeon-ltd> hay207: for the most part you'll be working from ram, like most installs
<MJ4life> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnsXRdU98uw
<zerowaitstate> does anyone know how to administratively kill a tcp socket in use by a process?
<rypervenche> zerowaitstate: kill
<tnkhanh> MJ4life: the channel name contradicts the video content xD
<zerowaitstate> rypervenche: i don't want to kill the process, just abort the socket
<rypervenche> zerowaitstate: http://superuser.com/questions/127863/manually-closing-a-port-from-commandline
<rypervenche> zerowaitstate: See the second reply.
<zerowaitstate> rypervenche: ah good deal. I can get the fd from strace, so that works well
<mehdi_> hey fellas is there any notifier for terminal  for example when i run the ssh user@server i have to wait for input password prompt
<mehdi_> i want to be notified when the password prompt pops up
<omar_> Hi all.
<omar_> Why does Apport still has this buggy behavior of producing "internal error" pop-us? This bug has been around since at least 2012, and nothing has been done to solve it once and for all yet? :\
<omar_> I know I can simply disable apport and this will stop, but the question is why do I still have to do that? :\
<Artemis3> which is why i disable/uninstall it all the time :P
<maarhart> I try to connect to an external display and all I get is the display flashing black, then red, then yellow, then white
<shalker> anyone there??
<tnkhanh> shalker: hello
<Gregor3000> hello - a simple quesitons - what is the tool for GPU stress test in 32bit linux. not 64bit but 32 bit. GPU test is 64 bit only.
<boodllebat> Can i do this switch off my ssh and access my server via virtual console given by my service provider ?
<kwesidev> is there a ppa for tomcat 8?
<bekks> boodllebat: Why do you want to do that?
<boodllebat> bekks: i dont want to show my ssh deamon and i feel port knocking and all are very hectic process ! to accomplish
<bekks> boodllebat: So how do you access the virtual console offered by your provider?
<boodllebat> bekks: i'm using digitalocean they have a virtual console maybe some sort of interface on physical access , as digitalocean says about it !
<boodllebat> bekks: they say it is not ssh !
<bekks> boodllebat: I'd not use it because when I want to use ssh, I want ssh, not some sort of whatever shell.
<boodllebat> bekks: hmm maybe i should give it a try i mean using ssh for a while !
<boodllebat> bekks: hey rsync ! does it only trasfer chnages ?
<boodllebat> bekks: i mean modified filesto server ?
<bekks> boodllebat: And you should stop ending every sentence with " !". Just use "."
<bekks> boodllebat: And rsync transfers file differences basically.
<boodllebat> bekks: ok.
<tiresias> hello
<tiresias> i have a problem when reading a bluray on my tv with HDMI: some horizontal artefact
<zefyr> one must exclamation hyperbole
<Bray90820> Prob now but would there be a way to find out what PSU is in your system from ubuntu
<meganerd> Bray90820: not unless it is one of the fancy ones that connects to the motherboard with USB
<Bray90820> meganerd: They make those?
<Squall5668> There is such a thing? Why?
<meganerd> Bray90820: I though Corsair did a little while ago
<meganerd> Bray90820: they had a whole line of random things that would connect to USB headers on the motherboard.  For overclocking and stats and stuff I presume
<Bray90820> meganerd: Alright
<Bray90820> Well it's not one of those
<meganerd> Bray90820: there is no data connection between the PSU and your computer, so there is no way to tell from within any OS
<meganerd> Bray90820: Squall5668 For your amusement and or enjoyment: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2013/september/rm_series_psu_to_corsair_link
<internetman> i remember there is another project similar to owncloud and syncthing in sort of early development, but I cant find it :/ anyone know what im thinking about?
<Bray90820> meganerd: That's funny
<meganerd> internetman: there are a lot of projects like that
<internetman> meganerd: yup ofc but not all are promising :p
<meganerd> internetman: I have been looking for such a solution for more than a decade... not promising is an understatement
<internetman> meganerd: :) well you have never been closer!
<meganerd> internetman: I am skeptical
<Bray90820> meganerd: off topic from the channel but what would you think of replacing a PSU fan with one with less dba
<meganerd> internetman: so far btsync + encfs is the closest I have come to what I want
<meganerd> Bray90820: depends on your budget and requirements.  I will spend more on a PSU that is quiet for my DAW.  I will mod at the drop of a hat, though I draw the line at touching the PSU.
<meganerd> Bray90820: So I wouldn't do it.  I would not think twice about buying a quieter one.
<Bray90820> I once moded a PSU and it has worked well for the past 3 years
<Bray90820> But on an always on PC idk
<meganerd> Bray90820: I don't cheap out on or mess with PSUs, so I am not the guy and this is probably not place to ask :)
<Siente> Hello guys, can I use the PenDriveLinux for 64-bit Ubuntu 14.10
<Bray90820> meganerd: Alright
<Bray90820> Thanks for what you could answer
<meganerd> np
<mehdi_> hi fellas how can i add lines to my resolve.conf? since it will be overwritten
<pvinis> hello. i got a vps and it has 14.04 lts but with 2.6.32 kernel
<pvinis> is there a way to upgrade it to 3?
<mehdi_> have you tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<bekks> pvinis: Most likely no, since your hoster uses a customized kernel for your VPS being able to boot.
<pvinis> aha
<pvinis> f*ckers..
<pvinis> ok. then im canceling it
<bekks> Cancelling what?
<pvinis> do you know any normal cheap vps in europe?
<pvinis> canceling the vps i got from them
<bekks> pvinis: As the V in CPS indicates, all VPS are _virtuall_ private servers, running customized kernel for being able to boot.
<bekks> V in VPS.
<pvinis> yea ok but other vps have kernel 3.10 etc
<bekks> You need to get a dedicated root server (as they are called in Europe), for getting around that limitation.
<pvinis> so if i get a vps at least i should have a new ekrnel
<bekks> pvinis: 3.10 isnt the current 14.04 kernel either.
<monkwitdafunk> What you run is the userspace aside from the kernel
<pvinis> i want to run docker
<bekks> pvinis: And just because they are using 2.6.32 or 3.10 it doesnt indicate that they did not apply latest security patches.
<monkwitdafunk> Me too
<pvinis> and docker says it wants 3.10
<Crucidal> hi
<winterchillz> good morning ... or afternoon, not sure
<monkwitdafunk> I believe ubuntu has kernel 3.16
<Crucidal> morning :-)
<msodrew> nux
<msodrew> morning
<bekks> !info linux-image trusty
<pvinis> yea i mean >3
<Crucidal> I'm quite new to ubuntu (and linux in general)
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<pvinis> so i have to find another vps provider with >3 kernel
<bekks> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.46.53 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<winterchillz> 'Linux version 3.16.0-31-generic' that's 2 days old Ubuntu 14.04 LTS install
<Crucidal> and of course... Iḿ running into problems that I cannot solve 0=)
<bekks> winterchillz: Thats the utopic hardware enablement stack kernel version.
<winterchillz> !ask | Crucidal
<ubottu> Crucidal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<msodrew> i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.10 in a VMWare Fusion 7 vm.... only to find out after an hour that the shared folders / hgfs mount feature does not work with the 14.10 kernel and/or 64-bit linux :|
<Crucidal> Oh, ok
<bekks> msodrew: Works fine with 64bit vms.
<msodrew> gcc fails
<msodrew> i think it has to do with the 3.16 kernel
<winterchillz> bekks: I'll just pretend I know what you mean until I get better knowledge in Ubuntu :)
<bekks> msodrew: Do you mind to pastebin the entire output and provide the URL?
<cpt> hi, why when i install/boot ubuntu i get this error :SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<msodrew> https://github.com/rasa/vmware-tools-patches/issues/21 << same issue
<msodrew> bekks: https://github.com/rasa/vmware-tools-patches/issues/21 << same issue *
<bekks> msodrew: And whats the output YOU see? :)
<msodrew> bekks: https://communities.vmware.com/thread/493566 << note that the kernel version matters
<msodrew> thats the same output i get
<msodrew> i can copypasta it for you
<bekks> msodrew: Thats what I asked for.
<Crucidal> I have a Radeon R9 270x. using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. The current hardware in a Windows enviroment has no problem to load Minecraft with x64 resourcepacks. But in this environment everything becomes white. afaik I cannot install proprietary software. Can I treak the x.org drivers somehow?
<msodrew> bekks: word, thanks. hold on
<Crucidal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Crucidal> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<msodrew> bekks: https://gist.github.com/drewlustro/d8bd9ab0ff25c8c83566
<bekks> msodrew: So did you read the post with the patch for 3.16, in the link you provided?
<msodrew> that patch is for open-vmware-tools
<msodrew> i tried to get that via git after uninstalling the official vmware-tools
<msodrew> there's not much documentation on the sourceforge project page
<msodrew> and then i just decided screw it.. i should probably install the LTS version @ 32-bit and save myself some hours (or days)
<msodrew> unless you have a magic solution, bekks ;)
<bekks> msodrew: USe the 64bit 14.04 :)
<msodrew> bekks: does that have an older kernel?
<msodrew> pre 3.16?
<bekks> msodrew: 3.13
<msodrew> bekks: coolsauce
<msodrew> bekks: i will try that now, thank you
<gojira_> ubuntu cannot see an os on my hdd when tryin to install it...
<gojira_> sees it as a blank slate for some reason
<gojira_> but at one point i had it working on that same hard-drive
<cpt> why when i install/boot ubuntu i get this error :SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr     |     please any help?
<gojira_> i'm thinkin the grub file got corrupted on the hdd
<gojira_> which is a variation of my problem :/
<tnkhanh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tnkhanh> !fun
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<darthdeus> hey guys, if anyone has a sec http://serverfault.com/questions/672228/how-should-i-manage-a-long-running-server-process-on-ubuntu :)
<Squall5668> cpt: I can recall that error on a virtual machine only. It did nothing really and you could safely ignore it
<cpt> squall5668 so its ok? if i ignore?
<Squall5668> cpt: Ofcourse if you are on a physical install then disregard
<bekks> darthdeus: and whats the actual issue?
<darthdeus> bekks: the issue is that I don't know how to do this
<bekks> darthdeus: you dont know how to do what?
<darthdeus> bekks: managing processes as described in the question in the link http://serverfault.com/questions/672228/how-should-i-manage-a-long-running-server-process-on-ubuntu
<bekks> darthdeus: Yeah, whats the actual issue?
<bekks> darthdeus: That post describes your end goal, but not a specific issue you are dealing with :)
<darthdeus> bekks: well the specific issue is that I have a process that I want to run on the background, but I don't know how to do it in a proper way
<bekks> darthdeus: Is that a third party application, or what is it? :)
<genoa> bekks:  Daemon is the keyword you are looking for
<darthdeus> bekks: it's my own app
<bekks> genoa: Nope, thats not what I am looking for ;)
<darthdeus> bekks: i've only ever deployed ruby apps, where the app has daemonization built in, but this app doesn't, so i need to manage it externally
<darthdeus> but I don't know if ubuntu has any builtin features that make this easier
<bekks> darthdeus: So which Ubuntu release are you on?
<genoa> bekks: what does this "app" do?
<bekks> genoa: I dont know what his app does.
<bekks> genoa: You need to ask him ;)
<darthdeus> bekks: 14.04
<bekks> darthdeus: you need to create an upstart service then.
<darthdeus> well it listens on a port and i forward to it through nginx as a reverse proxy, but that part is taken care of
<bekks> !upstart | darthdeus
<ubottu> darthdeus: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<darthdeus> bekks: upstart is like /etc/init.d ?
<bekks> darthdeus: No, as ubottu just said, upstart is a replacement for SYSV init.
<darthdeus> hmm
<genoa> bekks: who is this "he"?
<bekks> genoa: "darthdeus"
<darthdeus> upstart seems to be doing what I need :) thanks guys
<darthdeus> wow it actually works :O
<msodrew> bekks: 14.02 LTS 64-bit worked immediately. thanks ;]
<Bl3u2or> question for experienced programmer. i have set up apache and installed phpstorm on ubuntu 14.04. ready to learn some php now, but... how to go about It? Do I work with files in var/www or hook up phpstorm with that directory, or do some linking to the home folder? Im not sure what to do. please help me get started.
<kwesidev> when will ubuntu 15.04 be released??
<vlt> kwesidev: In 04-2015?
<floodplain> Hi all, I'm on 14.04 and trying to install a package when I get this error: qt4-dev-tools:i386 but it is not installable - any suggestions?
<bibi-23> What happens if I create a user with "useradd" and I haven't set a paswword yet?
<bibi-23> I mean is it already a valid user?
<bekks> bibi-23: Sure. The user just cant login.
<bibi-23> bekks: ok I see, I've made some tests and I think without password the only way to "be" this user is to "sudo -u username command" right?
<Bubba> Hi
<Bubba> Is there anyone here could help me with Ubunti wireless please?
<vlt> bibi-23: You could place an ssh pubkey in ~user/.ssh/autorized_keys and log in.
<Bubba> me?
<nodedfree> i executed by mistake the command > # rsync -ave ssh .
<nodedfree> what just append??
<Bubba> idk
<nodedfree> i stopped as quickly as i could, but many files where doing something
<Bubba> < -- trying to get some help with ath9k wireless
<Squall5668> nodedfree: you did put it in -v (verbose). Did you not get an output?
<nodedfree> Squall5668, no, i've pasted the command as executed
<nodedfree> i saw many lines of files, i don't know where they were copied
<Squall5668> The directory you are currently in
<Bubba> *sits on the sofa and opens pringles
<nodedfree> Squall5668, so actually nothing were affected ?
<Squall5668> Yeah, most likely
<nodedfree> i tried to located the files and i didn't see any duplicated
<nodedfree> dplicates
<nodedfree> i won't fix this again
<Squall5668> what were you trying to do with rsync?
<bekks> nodedfree: What was the command you executed?
<nodedfree> rsync -ave ssh .
<nodedfree> there is a dot
<bekks> nodedfree: but no target specificuation.
<nodedfree> i know that what is weird
<bekks> *specification
<nodedfree> still files were flying
<bekks> So pastebin a few lines that are "flying".
<Bubba> *looks in Pringles tube (empty) and no ath9k wifi either :(
<Squall5668> !patience | Bubba
<ubottu> Bubba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bubba> ubotto, no one has replied to ask what the problem is yet so won;t know the answer
<Bubba> and yeah, been googling for months :)
<bekks> !bot | Bubba
<ubottu> Bubba: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l_> Bubba: did you give a full detailed support question yet?
<Bubba> Not yet, I asked for help though and thought someone may ask whats up
<k1l_> Bubba: that is not how it works here. ask  tha full detailed question and see if someone can help. but asking to ask is not leading anywhere
<Bubba> problem is, ath9k driver fails to compile and I can;t see any 5GHz channel
<Bubba> my bad
<Bubba> am running 14.10 Utopic and tried to recomile ath9k driver from compat drivers, but still fails to compile - idk enough to find out why
<k1l_> is this a known issue with your card? what card is it? why does the compile fail? what exact messages do you get?
<k1l_> Bubba: details matter "my car is broken" will not help the mechanic find whats wrong, too :)
<Bubba> there's lots of problems with Ubuntu and ath9k - reg dom setting blocking 5GHz channels - tried lots of workarounds using CRDA (one of which is to recompile the drivers using compat drivers) but none seem to work
<bekks> Bubba: "lots of problems" and "none seem to work" are just meaningless generic statements
<Bubba> wow poeple full of attitude today
<daftykins> looks fine to me, you're reading them wrong.
<Bubba> you want me to list everything i've tried since 12.10 and why it's not worked?
<daftykins> we only care about current supported releases :)
<Bubba> 14.04 LTS supported yes?
<daftykins> of course.
<lambert> Bubba: Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10]
<Bubba> ok, well comile also failed in 14.04 :)
<daftykins> right well you have to actually show us some errors to get anywhere
<daftykins> "it dun work" doesn't give us much to go on :)
<daftykins> !paste | Bubba share it via this
<ubottu> Bubba share it via this: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bubba> I upgraded to 1.10 Utopic yesterday nad tried to recompile the ath9 driver with followin error:
<daftykins> make sure you don't paste in here
<Bubba> scripts/Makefile.build:263: recipe for target '/home/<user>/Desktop/compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s/net/rfkill/rfkill-gpio.o' failed make[3]: *** [/home/<user>/Desktop/compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s/net/rfkill/rfkill-gpio.o] Error 1 scripts/Makefile.build:404: recipe for target '/home/<user>/Desktop/compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s/net/rfkill' failed make[2]: *** [/home/<user>/Desktop/compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2-s/net/rfkill] Error 2 Makefile:1333: reci
<daftykins> *sigh*
<SCHAAP137> Bubba, use a paste website
<SCHAAP137> pastie.org, paste2.ca, something like that
<daftykins> i've already invoked the factoid, you're just repeating
<lambert> Bubba: make &> results.txt
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<animalroam> !help libtool
<lambert> paste the content of the resulting file results.txt to here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ntsp> How can I start an X11 based application on boot on ubuntu server?
<ntsp> (yes Xorg is installed and setup correctly
<ntsp> )
<lambert> ntsp: startx  ??
<gwagsi> hello guys just wana know if backbox is the best linux
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ntsp> lambert I meant on boot, I already have the command to start it and the user that  I want it to run on but cant seem to set it up to run on boot
<daftykins> gwagsi: there is no such thing as best
<daftykins> but joining channel 'A' to talk about distribution 'B' is definitely never a good start ;)
<lambert> ntsp: lightdm
<Bubba> Lambert: results.txt No such file or directory
<lambert> Bubba:  make &> results.txt <--- type this ?
<Bubba> That's what I typed, also tried it to run it with sudo and same output
<Bubba> wrong directory, 1 min (sorry)
<lambert> Bubba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit then
<Bubba> Lambert: now pasted
<bekks> Bubba: Now you need to tell us the URL :)
<Bubba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10485915/
<bekks> Bubba: Why are you using a mainline kernel?
<Bubba> If I knew the answer to that I would probably be helping myself :)
<bekks> Well, the mainline kernel is not installed automagically, but by the user.
<Bubba> only updates I;ve installed are either via Sunapitics or recommnded by google search to resolve my problem
<k1l_> Bubba: see if "linux-generic" is installed
<k1l_> with "sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Bubba> is just installing, so it wasn't already
<k1l_> when its done please show a "dpkg -k | grep linux-image" in a pastebin
<rnat> lambert is now rnat :P
<MagePsycho>  getting error on cron mysql backup: /var/www/db-backup.sh: line 17: /backup/cron-dump-2015-03-01.sql.gz: Permission denied
<MagePsycho> mysqldump: Got errno 32 on write
<bekks> MagePsycho: So fix your permissions, and please do not crosspost.
<Bubba> dpkg -k unknown option
<MagePsycho> bekks: i can write any thing
<bekks> MagePsycho: Obviously you cant.
<MagePsycho> so it’s not related to permission i guess
<k1l_> Bubba: sorry typo: "dpkg -l |grep linux-image"
<MagePsycho> bekks: context permission ;)
<bekks> MagePsycho: It clearly IS a permission issue, the error states: "Permission denied". What do you think is it? :)
<bekks> MagePsycho: What is "context permission"?
<MagePsycho> bekks: /usr/bin/mysqldump -u $username -p$password $dbName | gzip > $backupDir/$fileName.sql.gz
<barcelos> aa
<bekks> MagePsycho: and you dont have permission to write that target file.
<MagePsycho> bekks: is the cron command
<Bubba> results here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10486004/
<MagePsycho> if i run the same command manually then everything works
<MagePsycho> bekks: so wondering..
<bekks> MagePsycho: So which permissions does "/backup" have? And which user is running that cron?
<k1l_> Bubba: "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-031600-generic"  that will remove the mainline kernel. after a reboot you will be on the regular ubuntu kernel back again.
<MagePsycho> bekks: makes sense.. backup has root permission and crontab is running as mager user
<Bubba> ok, so purge reboot and try to recompile again?
<bekks> MagePsycho: So you have a permission issue.
<barcelos> k1l_: are you an ubuntu employee?
<MagePsycho> bekks: Yup man
<k1l_> Bubba: i dont know if that works then, but then we removed a manually installed old kernel from august 2014 and can sort that out as a possible issue
<Bubba> ok, brb after reboot
<k1l_> barcelos: no. but what is your actual ubuntu support issue?
<barcelos> k1l_:  none
<blackjack_> pardon me but im trying to port ubuntu touch but tripped up over this particular issue
<blackjack_> cananyone point me in the right direction?
<k1l_> blackjack_: better ask in #ubuntu-touch but keep in mind that most specialists are on weekend sparetime :)
<blackjack_> ah thanks
<blackjack_> yea I understand, I just now found the time to start porting lol
<rnat> porting it to ?
<blackjack_> samsung galaxy s2 (t-mobile version)
<rnat> blackjack_: have you ported touch to any device in the past?
<blackjack_> rnat, no
<rnat> blackjack_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ read this??
<blackjack_> read through the whole guide before starting though, the process looked pretty straight forward enough for me to give it a shot
<natus> When I shutdown my computer and when I restart it, I have always crash messages. Not because there are bugs, because Ubuntu shutdowns to quickly and maybe it doesn't wait that the applications are closed. How can I resolve my problem?
<blackjack_> yea that's exactly what im following
<natus> On Windows, we can modify the reg to change the shutdown session time. In Ubuntu, is like "Shutdown" and immediately it's done and it crashes softwares that give me messages after the restart.
<natus> I thought about doing a script that deletes the crash folder after the restart but I want to understand the problem here and find a better solution.
<rnat> blackjack_: you must be rich to take such a huge risk on an expensive device ;)
<blackjack_> rnat, lol I got only for 100 bucks from a friend last year
<vojta> ho
<vojta> hi dronr
<vojta> sory dron
<Bubba> am just re running make after a rebot
<Bubba> *reboot
<rnat> blackjack_: If I were you , I would have done some research on exonys soc with touch .
<blackjack_> it's a qualcomn chipset this version
<blackjack_> the i900 is the one with the exynos
<rnat> blackjack_: I see
<k1l_> rnat: blackjack_ you are free to put the mobile device talking into #ubuntu-touch  :)
<Bubba> updated results here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10486171/
<blackjack_> oh yea my bad
<rnat> k1l_: could not resist my curiosity :P
<hardtail> is rEFInd still required to dual boot Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<rnat> Bubba: remove -Werror from Makefile
<rnat> Bubba: is your Makefile pointing to the right directory?
<Bubba> how do I check that? I just downloaded compat drivers and unzipped them
<k1l_> Bubba: did you try "linux-backports-modules" already before compiling?
<Bubba> I seem to recall reading over the last month or two ath9k is included in the newer kernels so not needed?
<natus> How can we change the shutdown conditions (for instance the shutdown session time) in Ubuntu? My problem: Ubuntu shutdown too quickly and it's not waiting that all applications are closed.
<Bubba> no more ideas?
<Bubba> tried looking around, still fails to compile http://paste.ubuntu.com/10486171/
<Bubba> Is there anyone here who can actually help or am I wasting my time?
<teward> Bubba: patience helps, but have you actually checked to see if the drivers are already present for your system?
<jatt> why are you compiling a new kernel? instead of using one from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Finnen> Hello guys! I do have a problem when I am gonna connect with VNC. It do say "Too many authentication failures". I have no idea why :/
<teward> If they aren't, did you make sure you got the right driver package for that kernel / compiler
<Bubba> teward, am being patiently (ignored) and problem is I;m trying to compile the driver and it's failing
<maimster> Morning all.
<Bubba> because I was told earlier to uninstall the mainline kernel
<jatt> if you don't feel comfortable compiling the kernel you should use the pre-packaged ones
<derrzzaa> currently I'm unable to view my display in graphics mode / terminal mode cause display settings are screwed
<derrzzaa> any ideas how i can reset them to a supported setting?
<derrzzaa> I can't ssh into my machine atm either :|
<Bubba> not that I don;t feel comfortable jatt, is more I;m asking for some help (and so far receiving a load of attitude)
<cfhowlett> !kernel | Bubba
<ubottu> Bubba: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<jatt> exactly
<jatt> try a mainline kernel first, only if that doesn't fix your issue, try to compile it yourself
<Finnen> Does anyone know how to fix "Too many authentication failures" VNC error?
<Bubba> idk if you guys have discovered Google yet, but it's riddled with Ubuntu users struggling with Qualcomm Atheros wifi drivers
<k1l_> Bubba: sorry but your attitude is getting more and more aggressive. people tried to help you but they lost motivation since you dont give informations but keep telling them they have a attitude when they ask for details.
<k1l_> Bubba: you did not even once tell what actual wifi card you got there.
<Bubba> ok, don't mean to come across as agressive, but I think being ignored is rude
<k1l_> Bubba: and telling people about google like you did is more attitude than i saw in a week in this channel. so please dont make it more drama than it needs to be
<Bubba> and I said quite a few times issue is with ath9k drivers
<cfhowlett> Bubba, everyone here is a volunteer.  Experts are rare.  A volunteer may or may not have specific knowledge of your issue at any given time.  Your patience goes a long way. Your courtesy goes even further.
<k1l_> Bubba: so you are unable to tell what card you got?
<Bubba> I'm almost 50 years old, and within forst 5 minutes here was told off for asking questions (in a support channel)  O.o
<k1l_> Bubba: or is it a secret?
<BluesKaj> Bubba, whynot just tell those who are trying to help you what they need to know, is that too difficult for you?
<jellow> Finnen: What are you trying to connect to ? Do you have access to the server.
<Bubba> It's a qualcom athereos wifi card (installed in a laptop) running 14.10 Utopic - 2.4 GHz is really slow and I can;t see any 5GHz channel
<k1l_> what gives you "lspci"
<Bubba> According to google it's a common problem, and that' what I;m trying to solve - I've tried since 12.10
<Bubba> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter <<<<<<<<<< this is the card
<cfhowlett> Bubba, open terminal.  run the command    lspci            copy and paste the output to fpaste.org
<giuseppe_> Salve, sto con ubuntu 12.04 e già da parecchio che non mi fa fare più l'aggiornamento di versione, mi esce l'errore problema di rete, ho provato anche diversi server ma non cambia niente
<giuseppe_> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cfhowlett> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, why lspci, he's already posted the device
<giuseppe_> ok scusate
<cfhowlett> :)
<Bubba> s'ok BlueSka will do as I'm told :)
<Bubba> Result here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10486964/
<k1l_> Bubba: you got pastebinit installed?
<Bubba> not that I know of
<BluesKaj> looks like the qualcom atheros alright, but could this be a router setting Bubba ? the 5Ghz isn't being broadcast perhaps?
<k1l_> please install that with "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then run "dmesg | pastebinit" and give the url here
<Bubba> It is being broadcast because I have other (non Uuntu devices) connected using 5GHz
<BluesKaj> ok Bubba, then that's eliminated
<Bubba> BlueSka there are 2 problems here - Eeprom setting on the Atheros card using 'default' RegDom setting and restricting the use of GHz but I can't get CRDA to override the default value + 2.4GHz runs incredibly slowly (common problem apparently)
<Bubba> So I'm trying to recompile the ath9k driver to make sure it's installed properly, but it fails to compile
<Bubba> failure message here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10486171/
<Neldogz> Hi all, i am having trouble sharing folders between my Ubuntu host and Windows computer. I want to be able to share a folder on my Ubuntu so I right clicked on the folder and selected Local Network Share --> Share this folder .. I can see the folder but cant authenticate to it. Any ideas?
<k1l_> <k1l_> please install that with "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then run "dmesg | pastebinit" and give the url here
<k1l_> Bubba: ^
<_jack> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 MATE, and I'm quite new to MATE, is it normal that there is no Software Center here?
<_jack> Ah, nevermind, was in the "System" section, not the "Applications". Sorry!
<Ben64> _jack: please note 15.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<_jack> Ah, ok. Thanks!
<Squall5668> Is Mate even supported?
<Bubba> kll result here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10487084/
<k1l_> Squall5668: yes, and mate ubuntu is official flavour since 15.04. or better "will be"
<Ben64> Squall5668: looked it up earlier when someone mentioned it, apparently ubuntu mate is an official flavor starting 15.04
<Squall5668> I see, thanks
<k1l_> Bubba: [   13.063674] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: IN
<k1l_> did you set it to IN somewhere?
<Bubba> apology for appearing agressive, but if I knew the answers to this stuff I wouldn;t be here asking for support so I;m expecting you to ask me questions so I can help you understand the problem
<Dorfen> Hey! I just installed ubuntu, fixed some small issues and setup openconnect vpn for cisco anyconnect, after restart when i select the vpn nothing happens?
<Dorfen> Where would i go to see a log or such?
<Dorfen> I am pretty sure it's some graphical issue, i tried reinstalling alle the vpn plugins, still nothing! Normally i would get the login window appearing?>
<Bubba> I've tried setting it to GB kll
<k1l_> Bubba: what gives "sudo iw reg get"?
<Bubba> 'sudo iw reg set GB' is the command I used after installing crda
<Bubba> country GB: DFS-UNSET
<k1l_> what does "cat /etc/default/crda" tell you in the last line?
<Bubba> REGDOMAIN=IN
<k1l_> so you did change that to IN manually?
<k1l_> are you in IN or GB?
<Bubba> I haven't changed anything to IN, I'm not there
<Bubba> 'sudo iw reg set GB'
<k1l_> yes, but that is just temporary
<k1l_> sudo nano /etc/default/crda
<Bubba> hm, ok?
<k1l_> then change the laste line to be just "REGDOMAIN=GB". then ctrl+o    for saving and ctrl+x for exit
<Bubba> ok, done
<k1l_> maybe that was it already. try a reboot to see if its better now.
<TheBigDeal> is there a way to install GNOME in Kubuntu with KDE and use them both together?
<Bubba> tried 'sudo service network-manager restart' and still the same
<jatt> sure you can install both. but why?
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: you can install any other desktop enviroment and choose that on the login screen, yes
<TheBigDeal> k1l_: Alright!
<k1l_> Bubba: what gives sudo iwlist wlan0 chan?
<TheBigDeal> jatt: but why?, is that a personal question?
<Bubba> output of 'dmesg | grep ath' here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10487320/
<jatt> nope, you installed Kubuntu, why install gnome
<k1l_> jatt: that is not helping
<Bubba> also, output of 'iwlist wlan0' here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10487333/
<TheBigDeal> jatt: Yeah, that was really messy, i don't want to reinstall everything again and decide to use GNOME i just wanted to install it alongside with KDE.
<TheBigDeal> jatt: your question is like : why you've installed Kubuntu since you want to use GNOME, right? if yes : that was a late decision.
<nite> hey
<nite> hey
<nite> hey
<jatt> in any case you can install both and try them out, your system will be messy though :)
<nite> i wanna be a rockstart
<k1l_> Bubba: and "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" ?
<nite> what u talking bout dude?
<nite> where are the helpers?
<jellow> !ot | nite
<ubottu> nite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> nite: stop that trolling. thanks
<nite> dude i aint trollin
<tangim_> grow up nite
<nite> isnt it the ubuntu help chat?
<TheBigDeal> jatt: I understand you :)
<nite> stfu motherfucker
<Bubba> 'iwlist wlan0 scan' output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10487378/
<k1l_> Bubba: i dont see a 5ghz network there
<Bubba> from the output 5GHz channel is being blocked by 'default' eeprom value and crda isn;t overriding it - hence no 5GHz wifi availble + 2.4GHz incredibly slow
<Bubba> kll, if 5GHz is being blocked by 'default' eeprom setting you wont see one because that atenna will be ignored
<Bubba> I can ignore slow 2.4GHz if I can fix 5GHz problem
<k1l_> Bubba: honestly: i would file a bug and talk there to the kernel/wifi guys.
<Bubba> kll, as I said earlier I;ve tried to fix this problem since 12.10 - afaik there are already bugs for it, but hoped it would be fixed by 14.10
<Bubba> what I don't know is why crda override seems to be ignored
<k1l_> Bubba: well how should one know and fix it if its no filed as bug?
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why 2,4Ghz is so slow ..it's not here, and there must be an underlying problem so i don't think 5Ghz will solve it
<k1l_> i am no wifi specialist. but there are some realy strange mainboard and hardware regulations from manufacturerers. so i would ask the kernel/wifi guys and if there is a known fix the describe/attach it to the bug,
<neo__> hallo
<Bubba> true, hence why I'm trying to recompile the ath9k driver to make sure it's not some underlying problem with the driver itself - but I can;t get it to compile
<Bubba> Ubuntu connections manager shows 2.4GHz connection at 65Mb/s whereas speed is up to 300Mb
<dupingping> Hi everybody
<dupingping> there are no man?
<dupingping> no woman?
<netan> I am here
<k1l_> dupingping: this is the technical ubuntu support channel (and you know that)
<dupingping> yes.
<dupingping> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-dock/files/?source=navbar
<Bubba> so is there a way to have crda respect the overridge?
<dupingping> It's a Dock in Ubuntu. It's very beautiful one.
<dupingping> I am looking one that donate me to develop completely dock.
<dupingping> k1l_, ?
<k1l_> dupingping: stop spoiling this channel. you know the guidelines about your "women" talks and your advertising and offtopic donations requests.
<dupingping> hmm? it's not woman
<Protoman> hey im new to linux whats the first thing i should do or try with it ?
<EriC^^> !manual | Protoman
<ubottu> Protoman: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l_> Protoman: use it as our daily OS :)
<ldiamond> I'm on 14.14.02 and when I sleep my laptop and wake it up, I lose internet access. I'm still able to access my local network (I can connect to my router) but I can't access anything else outside (ping google.com doesnt work).
<EriC^^> ldiamond, how do you connect to the internet?
<ldiamond> I actually have to reboot to fix it (sudo service networking restart fails to stop the service)
<EriC^^> ldiamond, try sudo service network-manager restart
<ldiamond> EriC^^: Wifi, I tried disconnecting and reconnecting, disabling my wifi with the hardware buttons and reenabling it
<sgo11> hi, just fresh install ubuntu 14.04.2 to my thinkpad x201 laptop. did dist-upgrade. there is no sound. any help please? thanks.
<EriC^^> ldiamond, oh
<sgo11> 64bit
<Protoman> how do i remove channels from the side of my chat
<EriC^^> Protoman, you mean leave a channel?
<k1l_> Protoman: right click, close
<sgo11> btw, pulseaudio is not installed. do I need it?
<Protoman> I cant right click im on a mac
<EriC^^> Protoman, press ctrl+w
<EriC^^> ( while in the channel )
<Protoman> thanks eric
<Daekdroom> sgo11, yes.
<sgo11> Daekdroom, this is very weird. why it's not installed by default?
<Daekdroom> sgo11, did you see whether anything was removed during dist-upgrade?
<Daekdroom> It should be installed by default.
<sgo11> Daekdroom, I can't remember. I didn't check the output of dist-upgrade
<TheBigDeal> what's the cleanest way to read the kernel system logs on ubuntu?
<hardtail> are there any disadvantages of running ubuntu on a virtual machine
<EriC^^> sgo11, you could check /var/log/apt/history.log
<sgo11> Daekdroom, and I didn't test the audio before dist-upgrade. just did directly after the fresh install. so I have no idea.
<Daekdroom> hardtail, performance; you likely won't have accelerated 3D support.
<Squall5668> TheBigDeal: all logs are in /var/log. The kernel one too
<hardtail> ok so probably best to install native on this laptop then
<TheBigDeal> Squall5668: thanks
<hardtail> thanks Daekdroom
<sgo11> EriC^^, I checked history.log file and search the keyword pulseaudio. nothing there. I just installed pulseaudio. i think I need to reboot the system to see if the audio is working now or not.
<EriC^^> sgo11, ok, give it a try
<sgo11> ok. brb. need to reboot. thanks. EriC^^
<sgo11> EriC^^, Daekdroom Installed pulseaudio and rebooted. ps -ef shows pulseaudio is running. still no sound.
<EriC^^> sgo11, is alsa installed too?
<sgo11> EriC^^, I can run alsamixer. and nothing is muted.
<Bubba> kll, I have an update (possibly call it a fix)
<Bubba> Quite why Google is riddled with poeple having the same issue and trying to fix 5GHz is a mystery
<Bubba> according to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath9k the Qualcomm Atheros card is single band only supporting 2.4GHz
<sgo11> EriC^^, worked now. I pressed the volumn up button on the keyboard.
<Bubba> AR9565
<EriC^^> sgo11, great!
<sgo11> EriC^^, I have no idea if I pressed the volume up physical button before installing pulseaudio, what will happen...
<k1l_> Bubba: well, i did not look up if that card can go 5ghz at all. you did call it 5ghz capable all the time
<Bubba> Understood kll :) there is one tweak to the tale 2.4GHz running slowly
<EriC^^> sgo11, hmm
<Bubba> to resolv this 'sudo gedit /etc/nsswitch.conf' and change [hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4] to read the following [hosts: files dns]
<DeepSilence> Can anyone help me with a GRUB problem?
<teward> DeepSilence: not without details
<delinquentme> IS there a difference between installing apt-get packages on a single line vrs multiple lines with single packages on each?
<Squall5668> You save time. That's about it
<Saberu> how do i start the x server for x11 forwarding? it says no screens found
<OpenTokix> Saberu: you need to install xbase-clients
<Saberu> ok thanks
<Saberu> does xbaseclients need to be started or configured ? i just installed it with apt get
<Saberu> do i need to restart the kernel?
<rasta> jah bless. do i need nscd?
<rasta> I'm trying to flush dns cache but everything points to Nscd. I dont have it, should i install it?
<OpenTokix> Saberu: just install on the host you are trying to x11-forward from
<bijoo_> How to install server unattended (e.g. no monitor, but have keyboard); otherwise may be known as preseeding; I have never done this, may you help me?
<OpenTokix> bijoo_: It is quite complicated to boot without monitor
<rasta>  I'm trying to flush dns cache but everything points to Nscd. I dont have it, should i install it? or rather, how do i flush DNS cache without NSCD?
<OpenTokix> bijoo_: how will you know the installation is done?
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: I have network; I'd like to SSH.
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: right, but how to enable that at first; I can also blindly login to it
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: I have other server as well here; can I put the hard disk on that, install?
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: thing is, that's Ubuntu server as well
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: not done OS install from commandline
<Charlie_> hallo, a test or sombody can read this..
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: I think there may be a way through VM; any way to install server through that?
<bijoo_> Charlie_: ping pong
<Charlie_> Thx :)
<Saberu> OpenTokix  i am connecting from putty/windows
<pooman> Hello
<pooman> I installe kde in ubuntu and now it just shows a black screen however the mouse-cursor is still visible and working
<pooman> This seems to have occured after installing KDE
<Saberu> Error: Can't open display: localhost:12.0
<OpenTokix> Saberu: you need to install a xserver on your windows machine
<OpenTokix> Saberu: I dont know of any
<OpenTokix> bijoo_: yeah, you can bootstrap from another machine
<OpenTokix> bijoo_: its quite compllicated things you want to do, kind of hard to cach thru irc
<OpenTokix> coach
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: I think I figured out what I will do
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: I'll start up VirtualBox on laptop; go through Ubuntu installation there; and mimic keyboard on faceless machine
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: technically the options should be same
<bijoo_> OpenTokix: it would be great to get some beep feedback ;) but it's the only thing I have right now (other than trying to VM install ; and install from one serv to the other)
<kexibq> test
<Saberu> OpenTokix so putty by itself will not work with x11 forwarding?
<Saberu> without an xserver on my local machine?
<Saberu> so x11 forwarding forwards screens from the remote to the local x server ?
<Saberu> then i connect putty to the local x server?
<stego> hello! could anybody help me reset the settings of my unity-greeter / lightdm login screen?
<Exagone313> hello, I have two problems: 1) with apt-get update, i am blocked with "100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::14)]"
<Exagone313> 2) how to activate ipv6 for fail2ban v0.8.11
<dayten> Exagone313: Add -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true when running apt-get
<elisabete> oi
<Exagone313> dayten: why?
<Exagone313> i have ipv6
<elisabete> hello
<Exagone313> security.ubuntu.com ipv6 does not work?
<dayten> ok, can you ping security.ubuntu.com ?
<dayten> telnet security.ubuntu.com 80 ?
<Exagone313> hmm ipv6 no longer work
<Exagone313> wtf?
<lusy> hello
<Exagone313> so thanks for the tip dayten
<lusy> how do I burn an ISO file with KB3
<dayten> Exagone313: you're welcome!
<Exagone313> i restart my server, maybe ipv6 will work again
<k1l_> lusy: burn to what? cd or dvd?
<lusy> dvd
<k1l_> lusy: i dont have k3b but i bet its in the menu
<k1l_> lusy: that should be the same workflow to the task doing on a windows machine. so where is the issue exactly?
<kennysmith> ubuntu newbie, question for anyone: trying to run firefox from an unzipped file. Not working to run using  the following:   sh ./firefox   or sh ./firefox-bin or run-mozilla.sh ? Any help greatly apprecaited
<pavlos> lusy, find the option to burn an image to dvd, select the iso, that's it. I dont have k3b installed but this is how I remember ...
<k1l_> kennysmith: set the file the +x flag to mark it as executable. but do you need to run it and not use the build in firefox?
<noumea> kennysmith: just try ./firefox
<lusy> then I click button image to be written and then nserisco the iso file
<stego> hello! could anybody help me reset the settings of my unity-greeter / lightdm login screen to the default?
<noumea> stego: this is the place where you should look at '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf'
<pavlos> stego, http://askubuntu.com/questions/403477/restore-unity-greeter
<kennysmith> thanks noumea
<fdmdmc> why no poples?
<fdmdmc> give redhat irc pls
<stego> noumea, pavlos, thank you. but my greeter is working correctly, only all the settings are messed up. for example the icon theme is wrong, no background image etc. what can i do to restore these settings?
<k1l_> fdmdmc: this is the ubuntu suppor channel. so ubuntu only in here. if you need help with freenode ask in #freenode
<lusy> k1l_,    I extracted the files of two rar files (rar 1 and rar 2) I have broken down and inside there is an iso.file and an .exe file,     how do I burn?
<pavlos> fdmdmc, you can search the List of channels for redhat ...
<k1l_> lusy: open k3b, press the "burn iso image to dvd" button. burn it. done
<andy__> Hey guys. I have to force my second  monitor using xrandr and then rejig the posistions under settings each boot. I was wondering if there was a way to automate this so it can just do it on boot?
<noumea> andy__:  have you tried tinkering .xprofile / xorg.conf files?
<codeviper> \nick
<codeviper> \nick says hello everybody. This is my first attempt for ubuntu dev
<codeviper> \who
<codeviper> \whois
<noumea> codeviper: try forward slash
<codeviper> #noumea thanks
<lusy> k1l_,    I burned to dvd iso file, now I can put on this dvd-rw  mastered other files not iso?
<Novice201y> Hi. After changing from init to systemd in 15.04 my netbook doesn't see an usb modem. How to fix this?
<xangua> !15.04 | Novice201y
<ubottu> Novice201y: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Exagone313> hello, how to activate ipv6 on Fail2Ban v0.8.11?
<Exagone313> i found something for v0.9
<winterchillz> Hey guys, I'm having issues with Grub on another PC - I wanted to enable Grub to load into terminal instead of GUI since the PC is not as powerful so I went on and changed /etc/default/grub, the line where it says to boot into console. I ran sudo update-grub and then rebooted the machine
<winterchillz> now I only get Blue screen instead of the GRUB menu and the PC freezes
<rnat> Exagone313: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Fail2ban:Community_Portal#IPv6_Experimental_support
<Exagone313> rnat: thanks
<Exagone313> rnat: it sais to patch the 2 python files, how to do it?
<Exagone313> says*
<pretodor> guys, story time:
<pretodor> i have a oneplus one;
<pretodor> whenever I put the phone in recovery mode I can use it as a storage device;
<pretodor> only then it shows up on my computer;
<pretodor> that's how i transfer files from my laptop to my phone;
<pretodor> i put the phone in recovery mode and voila, instant gratification;
<pretodor> now it's time for my question:
<pretodor> why doesn't the phone show up as an external drive when it's running normally;
<TheNumb> pretodor: well, my android phone works no problem.
<SchrodingersScat> idk what oneplus is, but I know my phone prefers MTP? is that the protocol? for reasons.
<xangua> pretodor: please avoid using enter as a puntuation sign, also what ubuntu release are you using?
<pretodor> xangua, 14.04 LTS
<rnat> Exagone313: patch failregex.py and filter.py files
<Exagone313> rnat: where?
<xangua> then as SchrodingersScat, mtp should work out of the box pretodor
<Exagone313> I don't know wich is the directory of the current files to patch
<Exagone313> which*
<pretodor> xangua, I didn't mean to flood. sorry about that.
<Exagone313> "failregex.py" and "filter.py"
<pretodor> i asked the same question on the Oneplus one channel where nobody could help me. i had all the text ready and i didn't want to re-type everything again.
<k1l_> pretodor: so its a oneplusone issue that its not offering itself as mtp correctly?
<Exagone313> rnat: of i found it /usr/share/fail2ban/server/
<Exagone313> ok*
<rnat> Exagone313: yup
<philwong> After I installed KDE, my ubuntu just starts into a black screen, the mouse works however I see absolutely nothing but black
<pretodor> k1l_, looks like it. as i said, the laptop detects the device when i reboot it in Recovery Mode
<pretodor> but when it's running normally i have no luck.
<k1l_> pretodor: so get it solved in oneplusone
<pretodor> k1l_, nobody managed to help me there
<k1l_> try xda-developers
<snizzo_> philwong: did you install nvidia proprietary drivers?
<philwong> snizzo_: I am using a vmware
<TheNumb> pretodor: are you running the factory firmware?
<winterchillz> 'm having issues with Grub on another PC - I wanted to enable Grub to load into terminal instead of GUI since the PC is not as powerful so I went on and changed /etc/default/grub, the line where it says to boot into console. I ran sudo update-grub and then rebooted the machine. Now I get blue screen instead of Grub menu and the screen freezes. Any idea?
<TheNumb> pretodor: please pastebin the output od dmesg right after you plug in your phone.
<rnat> philwong: did you install desktop or netbook
<philwong> I can confirm that this issue only happens when starting in the KDE environment, in "Default" it will load perfect
<philwong> desktop
<rnat> winterchillz: what is your boot priority
<snizzo_> philwong: plasma5 or kde4?
<pretodor> TheNumb, just a sec
<winterchillz> rnat: boot priority?
<philwong> I just used this command
<rnat> winterchillz: in BIOS
<philwong> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<snizzo_> 15.04 or 14.10?
<philwong> Thats the version I downloaded
<winterchillz> rnat: Unsure right now, the PC is at the office
<snizzo_> or what version
<philwong> 14.01
<TheNumb> philwong: there's no such version.
<snizzo_> TheNumb: I think he means 14.10
<TheNumb> 14.04.2 or 14.04.2
<TheNumb> ?
<rnat> what exactly did you type into /etc/default/grub
<TheNumb> err
<TheNumb> derp
<philwong> sorry 14.04
<winterchillz> rnat: could it be happening because of the boot priority of the devices? Second, let me find an example config
<philwong> 14.04.2
<rnat> is it a dual boot windows/ubuntu?
<rnat> blue screen sounds like windowish
<danbower> hey. i'm trying to get all the packages i need in order to correctly build from .deb files. however when i do `apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)` there's no matches.
<philwong> I am runnin it in vmware
<philwong> It works fine with ubuntus standard environment
<winterchillz> well, it's just blue background screen, there's a Win 7 though. In grub config I changed 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT' to text and uncommented the 'GRUB_TERMINAL=console' line.
<philwong> its only with kde it shows a totaly black screen with only the mouse working
<winterchillz> then I ran update-grub
<xangua> danbower: did you run apt-get update first? what ubuntu release? are you using a kernel from official repositories?
<pretodor> TheNumb, there you go: http://pastebin.com/ZNsW0ifn
<pavlos> pretodor, http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help/adb-devices-returns-permissions-t2840807 ... there is a solution on a post dated 15 Okt 2014
<danbower> xangua: yes i've updated. i'm on the trusty release and it seems i'm on 3.10.18. i've used crouton (https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton) to install this
<danbower> it seems to be a very minimal install in-light of it running on a chrome book
<TheNumb> pretodor: also, I've found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505932/ubuntu-14-04-mtp-error
<TheNumb> Probably oneplusone is missing a udev rule.
<rnat> winterchillz: it seems like the mbr has been overwritten , try windows rescue cd
<winterchillz> Doh, I'll just format it tomorrow
<winterchillz> bloody windows
<uzvermode> exit
<danbower> i've tried installing stuff with dpkg but the lack of linux headers seems to be the culprit for some things failing
<rnat> no bloody grub
<philwong> what is the command to reboot
<philwong> sudo-apt-get reboot right?
<rnat> winterchillz: grub is a tiny atom bomb
<winterchillz> philwong: sudo shutdown -r 1
<Exagone313> rnat: i've a problem with patching, the date is wrong
<winterchillz> rnat: Yea, I guess you're right. No time to look for Win CD and try to rescue it, I'll just format it
<winterchillz> thanks for your time
<pretodor> TheNumb, thank you. The askubuntu link did the trick.
<Exagone313> rnat: http://pastie.org/private/nhkjxj1vf1dch4rkjx6rha
<TheNumb> pretodor: yw :)
<jelen_> hi
<jelen_> whats this
<danbower> any ideas what would be best to do xangua ?
<jelen_> whats xangua
<jelen_> haha
<xangua> danbower: well I know anything about crouton, arm?
<winterchillz> jelen_: Ubuntu support channel. If you're about to post something big, use paste.ubuntu.com
<pretodor> pavlos, thanks for looking up the other solution. you guys are awesome
<xangua> I know nothing I mean*
<jelen_> er
<jelen_> a strange place
<k1l_> !ot | hele
<ubottu> hele: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danbower> i was just elaborating. i'm just curious what the best thing to do in my situation. that being none of the ubuntu repositories have linux headers for my kernel version for whatever reason. nov 2013 doesn't seem that old?
<TheNumb> danbower: which kernel version?
<rnat> Exagone313:  https://github.com/fail2ban/fail2ban/issues try raising an issue here
<TheNumb> oh, crouton
<danbower> 3.10.18
<TheNumb> danbower: It's most likely a customized kernel.
<k1l_> danbower: what ubuntu are you on?
<TheNumb> So you won't find the headers in the repo.
<GraemeLion> danbower, That's likely because the 3.10 series' long term current kernel is 3.10.70.
<danbower> the install seemed to be pulling stuff from ubuntu repos
<k1l_> oh crouton. yes, that is best to ask the crouton guys
<ubuntu> Hello, guys!
<Exagone313> rnat: I think I can edit the fiels myself
<danbower> `apt-get install linux-headers` does give back some stuff, just the versions are too high
<danbower> shall i just try upgrade my kernel? sounds rather daunting
<rnat> Exagone313:  :)
<TheNumb> danbower: it's probably using the kernel provided by chromeos
<Guest75337> this thread didn't help me fixing my problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<TheNumb> danbower: can you pastebin "cat /proc/version"?
<rnat> Guest75337:  that's more like an archlinux way of doing it
<rnat> Guest75337: you can try netinstaller
<Exagone313> rnat: the patch try to replace a regex, but it changed
<TheNumb> rnat: what for?
<danbower> TheNumb, http://hastebin.com/ayevujuquh.coffee
<TheNumb> danbower: yup, it's using the chromeos kernel.
<k1l_> Guest75337: what didnt work with that solution?
<danbower> damn
<TheNumb> As you can see.
<Exagone313> both patch failed
<Novice201y> How to fix: PolicyKit authorization failder: challenge needed for org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Device.Control
<TheNumb> danbower: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/wiki/Build-chrome-os-kernel-and-kernel-modules
<Guest75337> rnat:k1l: the very first steps got me an error.
<Guest75337> rnat:k1l:mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<k1l_> danbower: crouton is like a chroot on the underlying chromeOS. so that is not like a real install
<TheNumb> Guest75337: where did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<k1l_> Guest75337: you missed already one step
<danbower> thanks TheNumb. i'll give that a read
<Guest75337> k1l: I did the first one
<k1l_> Guest75337: be very varefull with howtos and commands you already removed all kernels, that should have made you wake up
<Guest75337> TheNumb:k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10489955/
<k1l_> Guest75337: please show the command you used
<danbower> could i just find the linux headers for my version and install or am i likely to encounter further problems? i'm aiming to get vagrant installed which requires virtualbox
<k1l_> Guest75337: so is sdb1 the ubuntu partition on the harddisk?
<TheNumb> Guest75337: please include sudo fdisk -l
<TheNumb> Guest75337: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<TheNumb> should be enough
<rnat> Exagone313: maybe it has something to do with "host"
<Guest75337> TheNumb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10489963/
<k1l_> Guest75337: so you know about your setup that you installed?
<Guest75337> k1l: dvdrom
<TheNumb> Guest75337: /dev/sdb1 is only 243M big.
<TheNumb> It can't be your root filesystem.
<k1l_> Guest75337: do you have your ubuntu install encrypted?
<k1l_> or why do you have a seperated /boot partition? (if sdb1 is /boot)
<Guest75337> k1l:TheNumb: I've booted from cdrom, it doesn't show my hard disk at all
<k1l_> Guest75337: see my other questions: what sort of install is that?
<Guest75337> k1l_: not sure to be honest. I'm newbie to ubuntu, I didn't install it, just trying to recover it
<TheNumb> Guest75337: umount /dev/sdb1 and try mounting /dev/sdb3 instead
<Guest75337> k1l_ basically I had ubuntu 14.10 and my brother accidentally removed all the kernels so I booted through the ubuntu 14.10 iso file on cd
<mod> tr
<mod> ку
<mod> привет
<philwong> I always used sudo apt-get restart
<philwong> or reboot
<k1l_> !ru | mod
<ubottu> mod: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<philwong> and it worked, why the heck does it not work anymore
<Guest75337> TheNumb: mount: special device /dev/sdb3 does not exist
<k1l_> Guest75337: looks like you got a seperate /boot partition. so unmount sdb1 and mount sdb5 instead
<TheNumb> err /dev/sdb5
<TheNumb> righto
<winterchillz> philwong: apt-get is a package manager and has nothing to do with rebooting the system. Using 'sudo shutdown -r now' will reboot your system immediately
<mguy> philwong: you used it to restart what? whole computer? a certain process?
<philwong> the whol thing
<philwong> it would reboot
<Guest75337> k1l:TheNumb: mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<mguy> philwong: you sure you weren't using sudo /sbin/shutdown -r now :)
<TheNumb> hah
<philwong> 100% sure
<TheNumb> so it's encrypted
<k1l_> Guest75337: ok, so its a encyrpted install (that explaines why sdb1 is the /boot partition)
<Guest75337> k1l_: ok, what now?
<k1l_> Guest75337: but i am not aware of that sort of setup. so i cant help there
<Guest75337> k1l_: thank you anyway :)
<TheNumb> Guest75337: try sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5
<TheNumb> err
<TheNumb> Guest75337: try sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 ubuntu_root
<Guest75337> TheNumb: did that, it asked the password, I typed that
<Guest75337> TheNumb: now on the left side of the screen ir shows 996 GB Volume
<TheNumb> yup
<TheNumb> you should be able to mount the volume now
<Guest75337> TheNumb: on sbd5?
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> see if there's /dev/mapper/ubuntu_root
<SchizoChino> hola
<Guest75337> TheNumb: how to check that?
<TheNumb> Guest75337: try mounting it?
<TheNumb> mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu_root /mnt
<Guest75337> TheNumb: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<TheNumb> ah right
<TheNumb> lvm
<derrzzaa> anyone recommend a usb soundcard?
<TheNumb> Guest75337: just click the icon
<TheNumb> see where it gets mounted
<TheNumb> and follow the tutorial from there
<k1l_> and think of mounting the /boot partition into that
<TheNumb> that too
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Almost forgot about that one
<TheNumb> ^^
<Guest75337> how can I know where it gets mounted?
<Guest75337> sorry for dumb questions though
<TheNumb> Guest75337: type in "mount" in the terminal
<TheNumb> it should be mounted in /media
<Guest75337> tons of them popped out
<Guest75337> but I might thinks it's this one
<Guest75337> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d type ext4 (rw,nodev,nosuid,uhelper=udisks2)
<TheNumb> yup
<TheNumb> Guest75337: do that now: "cd  /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d; mount /dev/sdb1 boot"
<TheNumb> copy&paste should do ;p
<TheNumb> Guest75337: now please pastebin the output of "mount".
<Guest75337> mount: only root can do that
<Guest75337> :D
<TheNumb> as root
<TheNumb> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 boot
<Guest75337> mount said everything is already mounted
<Guest75337> when I entered in root
<Guest75337> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10490284/
<TheNumb> ugh
<TheNumb> sudo umount /mnt/boot
<k1l_> told you at the beginning to unmount sdb1
<TheNumb> ...
<Guest75337> :D
<TheNumb> read the instructions
<TheNumb> or fix the problem yourself
<k1l_> Guest75337: if you want your data back you should be more carefull
<TheNumb> You've got two choices.
<Guest75337> it opened a folder after I unmounted the /mnt/boot
<TheNumb> Guest75337: just to be sure umount /dev/sdb1
<Guest75337> TheNumb: thank you. Which partition now I should use?
<TheNumb> and mount in again while you're inside /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d
<TheNumb> it*
<TheNumb> Guest75337: can you pastebin "mount" again?
<Guest75337> there's nothing to pastebin
<TheNumb> sudo mount
<TheNumb> or mount -v
<TheNumb> whatever
<Guest75337> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10490377/
<TheNumb> right
<TheNumb> Guest75337: now: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/boot"
<Guest75337> done
<TheNumb> follow the tutorial from now on
<TheNumb> but remember to substitute /mnt with  /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/
<ConanDaCimmerian> Hey, how is it going?
<Guest75337> from which step should I go now?
<TheNumb> Guest75337: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/dev
<TheNumb> Guest75337: adjust the remaining commands yourself
<Guest75337> TheNumb: thank you so much! You're genius!
<TheNumb> Guest75337: don't leave the channel just yet.
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> Guest75337: any issue?
<TheNumb> issues*
<Guest29601> hello
<tnkhanh> hi guyz
 * tnkhanh waves hand
<twiler> Hello, Everyone! I need help installing a program called "namecoin" on my machine. Every time I try to install it, I get errors that are extremely frustrating, so, I am turning to you guys for help! The following website has the directions I've been following, and I'll also pastebin my results.. OK, website:http://namecoin.info/?p=download (click ubuntu at the bottom), an my pastebin results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10490733/
<col7> I need help with my ubuntu os... it's 14.10.
<col7> I am unable to even boot it, due to a black screen, which I suspect is from changing the driver to nvidia
<col7> is there a way to restore system defaults?
<winterchillz> Guys, does 'chmod' = chown + chgrp?
<winterchillz> wait, never mind, my question was retarded
<k1l_> winterchillz: no, it sets the permissions
<winterchillz> right, thanks k1l_
<demoz> Hello, i am a bit confused with ubuntu's graphic details, right now i see "Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO". Under options i see several GPU drivers, and in previous tries i ended up messing the whole system. Could anyone advice me which driver to choose : Right now selected "Using X.Org X server - AMD/ATI...", fglrx proprietary,fglrx-updates (proprietary. Which one is best,and could actually show my GPU info ?
<twiler> I guess not... I am so sorry guys, I really don't think Ubuntu is for me, since I can't seem to every get anything right. I'm very sorry  I wasted everyone's time here over the last week and a half.. I think I'm gonna have to go back to windows ::sigh:: again, I AM sorry.. Bye everyone..
<ConanDaCimmerian> twiler - do you like learning?
<col7> How can I restore the default Xorg graphics driver on my ubuntu machine, if I really can't get it to boot without a black screen? Alternatively: Is there a method to backup my home folder?
<kostkon> !patience | twiler
<ubottu> twiler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<twiler> ConanDaCimmerian, Yes, I love learning.
<ConanDaCimmerian> then why go back to m$?  every question you have is a chance to help someone else down the road...
<ConanDaCimmerian> I have a stupid question to ask, but im just waiting
<twiler> kostkon: I hear what you're saying, or what you're having the bot say.. but I always feel like I just don't get it, and, I'm afraid everyone is gonna think I'm retarded!
<ConanDaCimmerian> Everyone starts somewhere...
<winterchillz> twiler: what ConanDaCimmerian said
<k1l_> twiler: you installed a 14.10 repo on to your 14.04. that is meant to break apart.
<ioria> twiler:  why don't you  build itfromsource ?
<bekks> twiler: And noone learned everything withing a week and half.
<ConanDaCimmerian> It is important to never forget where you came from.
<winterchillz> Ubuntu and Linux can be tricky to get into and breaking it every now and then can happen
<k1l_> twiler: so that is the same on windows 8 if you want to install stuff only made for windows95
<winterchillz> but don't feel discouraged, with time, everything starts to make sense :)
<bekks> winterchillz: The same applies for other OS.
<winterchillz> bekks: I guess you're right, I'm speaking from personal experience. Or maybe I'm disregarding the fact of how long it took me to get used to Windows since I was very young when I started using a PC
<twiler> Last time I asked for help installing the eclipse IDE, this guy in here told me I should fu** off cause if  was "too stupid to figure out the terminal, I was too stupid to EVER program an app.."
<ConanDaCimmerian> there are always dicks on the internet
<k1l_> guys. can we focus on actual support again?
<ConanDaCimmerian> sadly.
<twiler> I don't understand what "building it from source" even means
<winterchillz> twiler: Again,  I second ConanDaCimmerian opinion. Now, let's focus on support again and get that eclipse IDE installed if you still need it ;)
<Codmadnesspro> How would I setup a proxy server for the ps3? I can't find any tutorials on doing this.
<twiler> LOL, thanks a lot, winterchillz!
<ioria> i remember when installed code:block on slackware ... i spent 4 days
<demoz> Codmadnesspro why do you need proxy server for the ps3(playstation 3 right?) if i may ask?
<k1l_> twiler: did you read the error messages you posted in the pastebin? do you understand them?
<Codmadnesspro> So i can use hulu
<ConanDaCimmerian> are there any adverse side effects of addign 'acpi=off apm=off' to the grub default entry?  (This is for a headless server that is randomly dropping from the network)
<ConanDaCimmerian> *adding
<bekks> ConanDaCimmerian: Yes, you will not be able to use ACPI features.
<ConanDaCimmerian> Is that an issue? or I just want a server that doesnt drop off my network lol.  Im not to worried about power management yet
<Codmadnesspro> Since I can't use a vpn on the ps3 I need a proxy server setup
<bekks> ConanDaCimmerian: And do you know its related to ACPI, when it drops networking?
<ConanDaCimmerian> Not at all
<ConanDaCimmerian> my guess is it goes to sleep, but it is headless, so im not 100% sure
<bekks> ConanDaCimmerian: Is it a VPS?
<ConanDaCimmerian> nope, old standalone machine
<bekks> ConanDaCimmerian: So just take a look at the logs.
<ConanDaCimmerian> any one in particular? just /var/log/syslog ?
<clint_> Greetings
<clint_> I've a problem - I logged into xubuntu shell and cant see my mouse to logoff and switch shells - cant open terminal either
<clint_> any way to force boot into gnome shell?
<wlodpolm> ctrl alt backspace?
<clint_> ctrl alt backspace?
<wlodpolm> it should log out out of x
<EriC^> clint_, press ctrl+alt+f1 and type sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^> clint_, or sudo service gdm restart
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> Good evening from Spain
<clint_> ok got it...
<winterchillz> hello Knight80, just fyi
<winterchillz> !es | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<clint_> entered command login and password... now it's waiting...
<Knight80> winterchillz Thank you, but I can speak English :)
<Knight80> Is there anyway to get rid of Unity, once I have installed Lxde?
<winterchillz> Alright :) Just wanted to make sure you're feeling comfortable
<bekks> Knight80: Just uninstall it.
<cfhowlett> Knight80, logout.  choose lxde.  login
<Knight80> winterchillz Thank you very much
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> bekks Yes, but... Will my computer stop working without Unity, which is the default desktop environment?
<Knight80> I'm with Ubuntu 14.10
<cfhowlett> Knight80, no it will not stop working
<Knight80> thank you
<Knight80> ;)
<cfhowlett> Knight80, BUT if you truly prefer lxde, consider installing lubuntu
<Knight80> cfhowlett I will, thanks again
<cfhowlett> Knight80, happy2help
<p1und3r> Hello, does anyone know how to use initmkramfs and kvm to boot custom kernels in VM on ubuntu?
<Mr_Hales> Hello.
<twiler> Hey guys, does anyone here use a ps2 emulator that would be willing to walk me through setting it up?
<twiler> I have downloaded the files, but, sadly I cannot seem to run it!
<twiler> Hello, Mr_Hales, what's up?
<Mr_Hales> I am thinking about getting a pair of HP Pavilion 23xt's for my kids as a decent, entry-level computer. The problem I am having is that, according to Ubuntu.com, these computers come pre-installed with Ubuntu in some regions of which the United States is apparently not one. This pre-install is evidentally a special mix of Ubuntu developed by HP but I can't locate the image for that version of Ubuntu and HP support is less than he
<Mr_Hales> lpful. Refers to installing Ubuntu as a downgrade, for instance.
<Mr_Hales> Hi, twiler.
<Mr_Hales> Anybody know where I might be able to get my hands on the image HP uses for the Pavilion 23?
<Mr_Hales> I am worried that a vanilla install may not work out of the box, as it were.
<cfhowlett> Mr_Hales, gotta ask HP but the image may not be so exclusively customized
<cfhowlett> Mr_Hales, for instance, I just bought a precision dell m3800 and with UBUNTU oem.  I installed ubuntustudio, added the nvidia driver and everything works fine
<twiler> LOL, dude, if they come pre-installed with windows 8 (or 8.1), it invovles entering the bios and changing the boot sequence, and altering spmething called the EEFI, which is a pain in the butt!
<wlodpolm> ubuntu works with eufi
<twiler> Windows 8 uses ASICs to assist it in booting up.
<twiler> I know that, wlodpolm, I'm running ubuntu on a toshiba windows 8 laptop right now.
<ozbrk> hi guys I need help with firefox in ubuntu accutaly. My facebook experience is just hell with that browser firefox is really slow even if I tried to disable plugins what should I do ( Google chrome doesn't rendering correctly and opera has the same problem either )
<Mr_Hales> I don't mind the idea of exploring UEFI. Never done so before but I don't imagine it can be too terribly difficult.
<twiler> I'm just lettin Mr_Hales know that its' a pain in  the a$$
<Mr_Hales> What's EEFI?
<cfhowlett> Mr_Hales, for sanity sake, spend some time tracking down the ubuntu/linux product manager at HP.
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Mr_Hales
<ubottu> Mr_Hales: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<twiler> It's a windwS 8 THING, dude:
<twiler> http://anewdomain.net/2013/07/23/windows-8-safe-secure-boot-and-eufi-deep-dive-how-it-works/
<DJones> twiler: UEFI dual boot for me was simple, go into bios, disable secure boot, install Ubuntu alongside windows, nothing else to do
<twiler> Check that out, and then you'll understand what I'm talking about!
<twiler> Yeah, Djones, it's not very complicated, it's just a littel bit different than it used to be, is all
<wlodpolm> i didn't even have to go in my bios of course i immediately made a restore image of win8 then wiped and installed linux
<EriC^^> twiler, uefi isn't hard or anything, it's just that some manufacturers make it very hard to install non-windows os as the primary os
<Mike9863> Ubuntu is playing sounds through both my speakers and headphones when I have the headphones plugged in. This just started happening today and I'm not sure why. I tried restarting my computer and it still happens. I have not made any recent changes. Any help?
<EriC^^> twiler, hp and toshiba have some products that make it harder, afaict
<twiler> Djones: That's exactly what I was tring to warn Mr_Hanes about, sakme to you , EriC^^
<twiler> same to you*
<tnkhanh> hi guys
 * tnkhanh waves hand
<twiler> Hey, tnkhanh! sup?
<EriC^^> twiler, it's still pretty ok
<twiler> EriC^^: Does this message appear red to you?
<EriC^^> yeah
<twiler> OK, that's good. Does this one ,too? EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah
<winterchillz> Which is the Ubuntu log file that contains the information about failed sudo authentication and users that used 'sudo'? I can't see /var/log/secure on my system
<EriC^^> winterchillz, auth.log
<winterchillz> thank you EriC^^
<ioria> syslog ?
<twiler> Awesome, dude, EriC^^, so as long as your screen name appear somewhere in the text, it alerts you! Now we hve to see if it works on multiple people, Tinkanh, and winterchillz! Does this nessaqge appear red to you guys as well.
<ikonia> twiler: enough
<ikonia> twiler: this channel is not for you to test your IRC client - people use different clients so will see different things,
<winterchillz> ioria: the sudo actions are within auth.log, I failed to see them within syslog, thanks though
<twiler> ikonia: I don't particularly care about that. No one is being bothered by my testing it out, except you, who apparently just sit there and wait for somebody to commit some arbitrary infraction so that you may "scold" or "discipline" them, ok?
<ikonia> twiler: please don't do it and there will be no problem. Thanks.
<twiler> So, can anyone help me with installing an emulator for PS2?
<ikonia> you want to install a PS2 emmulator on ubuntu ?
<twiler> ikonia: Roger that. 10-4.
<twiler> Yeah, ikonia, why>
<twiler> Is that gonna be difficult?
<ikonia> there are a couple in the repos, I know they have various experiences for different people
<ikonia> eg: they are game specific how well they work
<ikonia> have a look in the package manager and see which ones are availble first
<ikonia> I think there are 2 from memory
<Mr_Hales> From what I am seeing, and I could be mistaken, installing Ubuntu actually looks pretty straightforward. Turn off Secure Boot, change boot order I'm sure so I can boot from the install DVD. Turn off FastBoot and SRT and the rest is fairly automagic from what I can see. Has anyone here installed vanilla Ubuntu on any of the HP All-in-Ones lately and could provide further information about gotchas I should be aware of?
<css> twiler, I am bothered too by you peace of shit.
<twiler> Ok, ikonia, could you help me install them, or point ne to someone who can?
<ikonia> css: that is unacceptable
<cfhowlett> css, no need for profanity.  stop.
<ikonia> css: pleae do not name call or use bad langage in here
<twiler> css: what??
<ikonia> twiler: ignore him - it won't happen again
<twiler> ok.
<ikonia> twiler: open the package manager and search for PS2 - see what packages are offered
<Mr_Hales> I am actually botherd more about the misspelling of piece.
<Mr_Hales> bothered*
<winterchillz> let's just drop it
<twiler> How do you know it won't happen again?
<ikonia> twiler: focus on your question please,
<ikonia> he's left the channel
<twiler> ok...
<twiler>  I apologize.. I just got my feelings hurt, is all.
<twiler> Like, why would he say that to me?
<TPoJ> twiler: PCSX2 but I have never used it http://www.noobslab.com/2013/01/install-ps2-emulator-in-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> twiler: ignore it please
<twiler> What did I do to him?
<ikonia> twiler: IGNORE IT, some people just want to cause trouble
<twiler> TPoJ, thanks for the advice
<winterchillz> twiler: focus on what ikonia & TPoJ are saying
<twiler> So, what is the best one?
<Mr_Hales> I plan on having my kids do all of the installation themselves. It will be a good experience for them and I think it will increase their confidence with computers knowing that, no matter what they do to the system, they can simply reinstall the operating system if it comes to that. Other than the guide on UEFI I am currently reading, is there any advice about HP's version where I might need more specific instructions?
<arcsky> do you guys use ? https://fixubuntu.com/
<ikonia> twiler: personally I don't think any are good
<twiler> Would you guys recmmend?
<ikonia> arcsky: no, not at all
<twiler> Really?
<ikonia> arcsky: it's a nonsense website,
<twiler> Why not, ikonia?
<ikonia> twiler: I think they are poor and have lots of problems and variations depending on games/hardware
<EriC^^> Mr_Hales, i've no idea about installing on the all-in-ones, but i've an hp laptop and i've seen a few others where after you install ubuntu you will still boot to windows directly, you'll have to press esc and choose boot options and select ubuntu
<twiler> oh ok, well despite that, could you still walk me through installng one?
<Mr_Hales> I won't be dual-booting. I have religious issues with Microsoft.
<ikonia> twiler: a.) check in the package manager b.) read the link you where given
<ikonia> twiler: do you know how to use the package manager ?
<EriC^^> Mr_Hales, the reason is that the bios is hard coded to only boot windows efi files, so what you'll need to do if that happens is rename the grub efi files ( shimx64.efi ) as the windows efi file and delete the entry from the efibootmgr
<twiler> ikonia, I'd greetly appreciate any help you provide me!
<EriC^^> Mr_Hales, in that case, ignore the above
<twiler> No, I don't ikonia
<ikonia> twiler: do you know how to use the package manager ?
<ikonia> twiler: ok, https://help.ubuntu.com I suggest you read through this and learn the basics of how to use the ubuntu system
<ikonia> twiler: that link includes how to use the package manager to install software
<twiler> ikonia, I've never used it before, to the best of my recollection, which, I admit isn't that great!
<Mr_Hales> So the renaming info I don't need then, yes?
<EriC^^> Mr_Hales, if it doesn't boot, which is highly unlikely, it could be cause some uefi need efi/Boot/bootx64.efi to be present, it won't come to that though, i dont think
<twiler> OK, ikonia ,thanks
<Mr_Hales> Okay, great. Thanks!
<twiler> I am reading it right now!
<Mr_Hales> Bye, all.  :-)
<twiler> Does it include things like why certain files are "executable" just like in windows, and why certain other ones can only be started by "cd\ "-ing into their directory, followed by ./program_name??
<ikonia> twiler: rad it
<arcsky> ikonia: what is that about?
<ikonia> read
<twiler> Later on, Mr_Hales!
<ikonia> arcsky: it's nonsense
<twiler> Yes, ikonia, what is that crap about restoring your privacy no arcsky's post?
<ikonia> twiler: read the link I've given you
<arcsky> ikonia: hehe ok
<ikonia> twiler: ignore the stupid link
<twiler> I don't want peeple being able to spy on me!
<ikonia> twiler: they can't
<twiler> OK, but, ikonia, how do you know that it's bull$hit?
<ikonia> twiler: tone down the languge, there is no need for it
<bazhang> !ot | twiler
<ubottu> twiler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> twiler, stick to the topic, stop cursing
<ikonia> twiler: the link is nonsnse, if you believe the link - thats up to you
<twiler> Oops, I apologize!
<twiler> OK, thankas a ;pt for the variable cornicopia of infohatr uou hgave provided me with!
<twiler> OK,, ikonia!
<twiler> Thanks a lot, buddy!
<locoloco> Hi all!
<twiler> I'mj sorry for snapping at you earlier, too, ikonuia!
<twiler> I feel badly about it, ikonia.
<bazhang> twiler, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<mcaustin1> Can someone help me?
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, with?
<mcaustin1> Im trying to install Ubuntu onto a toshiba laptop and it wont install
<mcaustin1> I click install and the screen just goes dark
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, did you checksum the iso?
<mcaustin1> Checksum?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<twiler> ikonia: Do you forgive me? bazhang: it is ok to apologize to someone here, dude it's totally appropriate to do so, and doesn't / shouldn't  warrant an invitation to an entirely different room just to say "Im sorry", dude, ok? And, while I'm at it, you need to chill out and stop being so strict about whether or not something qualifies as a "social conversation", dude, ok? Jut chill out, and relax a little bit, boss, I'm not hurting anyone
<twiler>  or anything here.
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, I checked and the checksum thing is the same
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, you could try booting using nomodeset , who knows
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, I dont know much about this can you private message me and help me
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bazhang> mcaustin1, ^
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, hold shift when the pc boots and if you get a screen with a menu press f6 and choose nomodeset , if you get a purple screen called grub follow the above ^
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, when I boot up it is just a black and white screen with 4 options, Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu, OEM Install, and check Disk
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, try pressing f6
<mcaustin1> @EriC^^, It does nothing
<EriC^^> is there anything at the bottom?
<Thms> I have an ubuntu instance running on a Hyper-V server. So far everything works. I resize the VHD from 10 to 30Gb, but df -h still shows 10Gb.
<Thms> Is that an ubuntu issue, or Hyper-V ?
<locoloco> Is there a way to SSH to an Ubuntu box using only one IP - whether local or remotely?  When local, I access with user@192.168.*.*.  Remotely, I access it with user@69.87.*.*.  How to access with only IP?
<ikonia> .l
<ikonia> locoloco: you can't
<ikonia> they are two different networks
<locoloco> ikonia: I figured as much. No way of piping the local IP to a public IP or something like that?
<ikonia> locoloco: thats 2 different IP's then
<meganerd> locoloco: not easily
<meganerd> locoloco: why does it matter?
<locoloco> ikonia: How about trying to get to the public IP when I'm on a local network?
<bigbrovar>  hi guys.. am trying to setup ACL for my openldap installation but am having some problems ..  I would like some ldap users to be have write entries on everything under a specified ou however when I try to make modification as said user in this case dhcpuser and pykotaadmin  I get an error saying insufficient access to parent
<ikonia> locoloco: if you can route to it fine, but I suspect this is a home setup, so you won't be able to
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, It does nothing
<bigbrovar> here is my olcAccess.ldiff http://paste.ubuntu.com/10484117/
<locoloco> meganerd: lazy, I guess. Simply trying to find a way to access the share using only one IP.
<meganerd> locoloco: that would be outside the network, the router may or (usually) has issues routing that back in.  NAT is ugly
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, is there any info at the bottom of the screen? try pressing esc too
<meganerd> locoloco: I use DNS.  I also use IPv6 so there is only 1 IP
<meganerd> locoloco: have a look at sixxs.net
<locoloco> meganerd: sixxs.net, okay, I'll take a look. Thanks!
<lasko> locoloco: You could write a script t (or bash function) o check your NIC to see if you are located on the same network and if so to SSH to the RFC1918 space address, or if not then to use the external address.
<meganerd> locoloco: unless your ISP has IPv6 natively.  You would want to use that instead
<NBhosting> python django
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, It says just move the arrow keys to change which entry is highlighted and also it says press enter to boot the selected OS then it has two things about e to edit the command and c for command line then press esc to return to previous menu
<lasko> It wouldn't be pretty but it could work for what you want... or just use IPv6 as suggested. either Sixxs or Hurricane Electric can do that for you.
<locoloco> meganard: IPv6 is out, sadly. Thanks though!
<meganerd> locoloco: if this is for ssh, just create entries in your ~/.ssh/config, one for host-local and host-remote, then you just type "ssh host-local" or "ssh host-remote"
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, ok, press e and go to the line with Linux vmlinuz ... quiet splash , and add nomodeset at the end
<locoloco> lasko: great suggestion! Thanks!
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, then press ctrl+x
<ThePendulum> On a server, I have a few directories with user-uploaded content. How can I prevent users from executing PHP (etc.) files in the scenario they managed to upload one?
<mcaustin1> Ok the screen just went black again, EriC^^
<lasko> locoloco: no problem. If you need help let me know. I might be able to provide some assistance
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, did you press try ubuntu before?
<locoloco> meganerd: I figured I could edit entries to make the connections more easily accessed but pref wanted to find a way to access it with just one IP (regardless of location).
<mcaustin1> Yes
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, ok, did you edit try ubuntu right now?
<mcaustin1> No
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, btw does try ubuntu usually work?
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, nope
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, did you disable fastboot?
<EriC^^> and disable secureboot?
<mcaustin1> I disabled secureboot
<mcaustin1> Not fastboot
<twiler> Here is my issue, gentlemen: I don't know where to go, or how to insall eithe of the two playstation emulators; I have downloaded and extracted pcx2-1.2.2 but, after that is done, and I enter the folder, and double click the icon for pcsx2 ,nothing happens at qalll, and yes, I have checked the box that says allow this file to be executed as a progam or whaever it says; (I may not be repeating it verbatim, is all I mean..) So, coule someo
<twiler> ne help me out here? Thanks in advanc3, even if you just took the time to read this!!
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, do you have fastboot?
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, I dont know
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, check your bios, turn it off if you find it
<lasko> locoloco: no problem. If you need help let me know. I might be able to provide some assistance
<lasko> oops
<lasko> stupid uparrows lol
<OpenTokix> Sunday - 21:36 - ipmi not working, - Datacenter - wonderful
<mcaustin1> Turn fastboot off you said? EriC^^
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, correct
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, It was already disabled but I'll disable it again
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, wait,
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, try to enable secure boot
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, ok
<OerHeks> twiler, normally you would browse in terminal to that location and execute it, or use the pcsx2 ppa > https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/ubuntu/pcsx2.official.ppa
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, Didnt even boot to the usb just a boot failure
<twiler> OK OerHeks, so what do I type to execute it? ./Program
<twiler> ??
<OerHeks> twiler, i don't know, depends on that the startprogram is, a .py script, .sh shell script?
<lasko> chmod +x Program && ./Program
<game0> I have installed ubuntu server, and I'm facing a problem is how to set the DNS for local use?
<game0> can someone share me, what he knows?
<dsyntax> game0, do you have BIND installed and running?
<game0> I think I have install it
<bekks> game0: Just use dnsmasq
<bekks> You dont need bind for local usage.
<game0> can you tell me the steps?
<dsyntax> i was gonna say if its local only i'd just edit /etc/hosts XD
<game0> cause I'm new
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, how did you make the usb?
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, Downloaded the ISO from Ubuntu then burned it to my USB
<lasko> game0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, using unetbootin ?
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, lili?
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, No
<lasko> game0: That link will describe to you how to setup a local DNS cache server using dnsmasq
<game0> cause I'm getting in some program domain_name is required
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, Should I use it?
<meganerd> locoloco: really the way to solve this is either with IPv6 or DNS (well DNS makes IPv6 so much nicer to work with).  With DNS you want to look at split horizon.
<game0> what does that mean?
<EriC^^> mcaustin1, lili is good
<mcaustin1> EriC^^, Ok
<lasko> game0: It means its looking for a domain name (FQDN) os some kind I would imagine.
<lasko> of*
<game0> does it need dnsmasq?
<game0> lasko: or it can solved
<lasko> game0: What program are you running thats giving you that message?
<game0> alfresco ECM
<game0> https://github.com/marsbard/puppet-alfresco
<game0> lasko:https://github.com/marsbard/puppet-alfresco
<JoseCaro> :)
<game0> lasko: I'm trying to test the script on ubuntu
<lasko> game0: I've never used it but based on the parameters in the README -- domain_name is is a required value to install. So its looking for a FQDN. Put one in and it'll work.
<lasko> Does your server have a FQDN? or are you doing everything by IP?
<game0> lasko: whats FQDN?
<arvenius> fqdn said.
<lasko> You might be able to hack it by just putting an entry into /etc/hosts to resolve that IP to a nonexistant domain.  FQDN (fully qualified domain name)
<dayten> game0: you need to pass domain_name to class alfresco
<game0> OK, I'm confused a little
<game0> can you tell me in very clear way
<dayten> you get this error from puppet ?
<game0> sorry in a very clear way
<game0> yes
<game0> when I run ./install.sh
<dayten> oh
<game0> it gives me domain_name is required
<game0> so I don't know what does that mean
<game0> ?
<dayten> i'm reading for code, to help you
<game0> cause this is the first time that I have worked with linux as servers, I passed the exam on EDX
<game0> and I took the certificate
<dayten> ok, you need to install puppet on your server ?
<game0> yes
<game0> dayten :I eneed to install this puppet on my server and test it there
<dayten> game0: try to set domainname with `domainname $mydomainname`
<twiler> OerHeks: I have a launch_pcsx2_linux.sh, is that what we're looking for.
<twiler> ?
<game0> ok
<game0> dayten still the same problem
<dayten> game0: when you run install.sh, can you set 1 parameter ?
<supsup> hi i just installed ubuntu, in sound settings it lists my sound card and it acts like it is playing music, but no sound is coming out
<game0> OK, it worked
<ThePendulum> supsup: have you tried the other options, if there are any?
<game0> dayten: OK, it worked
<dayten> fine!
<supsup> ThePendulum only other options are my nvidia graphics card
<game0> thanks, when I pressed one it worked, cause it's showing me here I letter
<dayten> when nothin is helping, read documentation )
<game0> OK, tell me I have a laptop and I need to access the application from my laptop
<game0> on the same network
<game0> how can I configure that ?
<lasko> Is the application a commandline app, web service, or something else?
<supsup> Sorry I crashed if anyone said anything about my sound issue
<supsup> in sound settings there is Profile settings, does it matter which one I choose?  I'm choosing Digital Stereo.
<dayten> supsup: open terminal and run speaker-test
<Nikesh> I installed ubuntu on my chromebook. Where would Print Screen be mapped to?
<supsup> dayten:  nothing happens
<supsup> i mean it's doing the test
<supsup> but i don't hear anything
<dayten> without errors?
<supsup> dayte: 0
<dayten> do you see your card in aplay -l output?
<dayten> did your check volume, mute switcher ?
<supsup> dayten:  it seems like it is even working I can see the sound moving in the System sounds, but i hear nothing
<dayten> supsup: is connection sound card <-> speakers/headphones correct ?
<noping> can't get ping working between Ubuntu PC and MacBook. both hooked up to same router.
<supsup> i think so
<dayten> noping: can you ping other hosts ?
<supsup> what latency offset should be?
<noping> dayten: yes. the MacBook can ping gnu.org, for example
<supsup> nm i got it to work i had to choose Analog Stero Output
<noping> I'll try the ubuntu machine now
<dayten> supsup: good )
<supsup> why does digital not work?
<dayten> noping: is there any rules in sudo iptables-save output ?
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to disallow, say, PHP files from being executed in a directory, but allowing files to be viewed/read?
<supsup> thanks dayten
<dayten> supsup: connection between card and speaker digital ?
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<supsup> i thought it was all digital
<ThePendulum> SchrodingersScat: I'm aware of those, but apparently it's not nearly that simple
<ThePendulum> Whenever I disable execution, the directories can't be accessed all together
<SchrodingersScat> ThePendulum: are you changing it for the files?
<ThePendulum> I'm not sure how to set -x for files within a directory, even ones that don't exist yet, but not for the directory itself
<ThePendulum> SchrodingersScat: I want to change it for any file that will exist within a directory
<coolhacker111> Whatup
<ztane> anyone know how can I enable GTK menu icons (actually Eclipse) on 14.10, Unity
<ikonia> gtk menu icons ?
<j1398> Hi, does anyone know some software which can automatically paste negative text over an image? like black text on white background and White on black background. Example image: http://i.imgur.com/kYgiS6V.jpg
<ztane> wonder if menuproxy is at fault
<Slart> j1398: any question regarding images that starts with "is there some kind of software that can do..." ususally ends up with the answer... imagemagick =)
<Slart> j1398: it's a bit of a learning curve but there is little it can't do when it comes to images
<j1398> So it's a better choice than gimp?
<Slart> j1398: different goals.. imagemagick is a console app.. Gimp can do it as well but for something like putting a watermark on thousands of images or automatic handling of stuff for a webserver imagemagick might be better
<Slart> j1398: this link, http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/annotating/ , has some info on adding text to images .. see if it suits your purposes
<ztane> ikonia: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/23116/how-to-fix-missing-icons-in-program-menus-and-context-menus/ <- the first answer does what I wanted (along with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0)
<ma11> When I use OpenVPN with Ubuntu my IPv6 address is exposed. (this doesn't happen with Windows e,g.) Any chance to stop this from happening? (d-lite connection)
<ikonia> ma11: exposed where ?
<j1398> hmm can't manage to do it..
<ma11> ikonia: services that support ipv6 communicate with my local ipv6 address. When I open a site that shows my external IPv4 and IPv6 it shows the IPv4 from OpenVPN and local IPv6
<ikonia> ma11: what sort of site ?
<ikonia> ma11: you need to be specific as you're not making much sense until you do
<lasko> ma11: Its likely that youen instance of OpenVPN doesn't have IPv6 support configured properly in which case your IPv6 traffic wont go across the tunnel.
<lasko> your*
<ma11> ikonia: a site that shows your external IP addresses, like this one http://ip6tools.com/check_client.php
<lasko> ma11: Do you have "proto udp6" setup in the configurations on both sides of the tunnel?
<Deithrian> why /media/sf_%1 doesn't work in a config file for /media/sf_sharedfolder ?
<ma11> lasko: thank you. Do you know how I can disable IPv6 altogether? I'm afraid my provider IPv6 will still show, regardless openvpn settings
<ikonia> ma11: so there are many reasons for this, 1.) you are not routing traffic down the VPN for the browser 2.) your openvpn setup is wrong so it's tunneling the internal IPv6 over ipv4,
<ikonia> those are the most likley
<lasko> ma11: pastebin.com/ix805vMR
<lasko> ma11: http://pastebin.com/ix805vMR
<ma11> thank you lasko and ikonia
<lasko> ma11: make those changes in your sysctl.conf
<lasko> then you'll need to reboot or sudo sysctl -p
<lasko> Honestly though, I would suggest just fixing your OpenVPN configuration because thats what it sounds like the problem is.
<ma11> lasko: this might disconnect me from the internet altogether, since I only get a IPv6 address from my provider. IPv4 is carrier grade NAT
<azi`> lasko: is your nickname related to the beer?
<lasko> azi`: Indeed it is. Good eye
<lasko> ma11: https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6 --- Go there and make sure you have everything configured properly. That'll resolve the issue you are having (more than likely)
<ma11> lasko: thank you
<lasko> azi`: Actually my name comes from two things.. I like Lasko beer, and I also am a fan of Lasko the Fan company lol
<azi`> lasko: haha
<lasko> ;)
 * lasko is away for a bit
<abudhabi> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bindi> Greetings, I have a raid0 volume (3x60GB) on ICH10R (fakeraid). Can I shrink the NTFS partition on it (180GB) without dismantling and re-doing the raid? gparted/diskgmt.msc/intel raid bios wont let me do that
<bekks> bindi: Then the answer is "no".
<ThePendulum|afk> Objection!
<lasko> Objection over ruled.
<sazawal> What would be the best channel to ask for data recovery from a dead hard disk?
<bekks> sazawal: Thats not to be done in IRC, but by a professional service, like OnTrack, rtc.
<bekks> *etc.
<sazawal> I want to try it myself, I will take full responsibility. I am trying to use TestDisk for that
<baheer> Hello,
<francesco_> hola
<daftykins> sazawal: what happened?
<daftykins> bad sectors?
<k1l> sazawal: first make a iso and than work on the iso
<sazawal> I had an external hard disk of 500 gb
<baheer> I would like to run .run file but when I double click or running from the terminla
<k1l> like dd_rescue etc.
<baheer> nothing appears
<sazawal> and its not visible on laptop now
<sazawal> I have allso tried on windows but its not visible
<daftykins> baheer: what is it? if it's nvidia graphics drivers you're not really doing it the best way
<baheer> No it is Yawl
<baheer> I need to install YAWL
<daftykins> never heard of that
<baheer> yawlfoundation.org
<sazawal> The power unit of the hard disk is fine, as a person repairing computers told me. He removed my disk and placed a different disk to check the power unit, and it was working.
<compdoc> sazawal, the only way to know if your disk is good is by reading SMART
<k1l> sazawal: so the disk doesnt even spin? like hardware failure?
<sazawal> compdoc, from the application Disks?
<compdoc> sazawal, the gnome disk utility. you can search just: disk utility
<baheer> does anyone can help me with YAWL installation on Ubuntu
<sazawal> kll, yes i can feel the vibration of the spinning disk
<compdoc> sazawal, you dont need to run any SMART tests, just look for errors
<sazawal> compdoc, its not visible in the disk utility
<compdoc> sazawal, oh, is it external?
<daftykins> sazawal: run "dmesg | tail" in a terminal, plug the drive in, then run it again
<sazawal> compdoc, yes it is external
<daftykins> should report seeing something if it's alive
<compdoc> I missed that part
<Joadr> Hello guys.. I've got dual boot.. windows7 and ubuntu.. I installed windows before of course... now.. my windows partition got a virus, a real anoying one.. the AV cannot delete it so I want to format and reinstall windows... Is there a way of doing this without formatting the ubuntu one as well?
<sazawal> daftykins, all i know is that the disk is spinning and the power systems are alight
<Joadr> I mean.. the boot will be changed when windows install am I right?
<OerHeks> baheer, i read that YAWL needs java 6? that is old ..  http://yaug.org/node/21
<daftykins> Joadr: yes
<k1l> Joadr: reinstall grub after you are done with the windows install
<baheer> So it means that I have to downgrade to 6
<daftykins> !grub | Joadr read the link in here
<ubottu> Joadr read the link in here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l> Joadr: the windows bootmanager doesnt show other OSs, so reinstall grub
<Joadr> Thank you both :D!
<BlitzHere> My time indicator applet disappeared. I googled about a bit but I haven't managed to fix it. Can anyone help? Ubuntu 14.10
<OerHeks> baheer, open terminal, cd /to/the/path/ & start the .run file, carefull, you need java 6 first.
<philwong> I am trying to install propeierity drivers but it keeps saying "no propierity drivers found"
<OerHeks> philwong, for what device?
<baheer> How can I install Java 6
<philwong> nvidia
<philwong> Deithrian:
<OerHeks> baheer, openJDK 6 is available, oracle java 6 is gone
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> philwong, for what nvidia card? open terminal:  lspci | grep VGA
<BlitzHere> Nm, I just reinstalled indicator-datetime and ran killall unity-panel-service and it works now
<baheer> I installed OpenJDK java 6 Runtime
<teward> is there a way to use pepper flash in Firefox?  I can't seem to find the instructions for it if there is
<teward> (pepper flash from Chrome, or from the repos)
<kostkon> teward, look it up on webupd8.org
<philwong> 00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter
<baheer> I can't open the YAWL.run file yet,
<philwong> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> oh vmware, i don't know about that
<baheer> Do I still need any configuration,
<philwong> ok
<baheer> e.g Classpath or making some links
<k1l> philwong: you know that is a virtual machine?
<philwong> yes
<philwong> so this may not be a driver issue
<OerHeks> baheer, seen the url with installation help ?
<k1l> philwong: i dont know if or where vmware ships drivers like vbox does
<OerHeks> http://yaug.org/node/21
<philwong> hmm
<philwong> Its apparantly very popular
<philwong> I dont mind using virtual box]
<philwong> Does virtual box run good? any lag?
<OerHeks> "any lag" ? one way to find out: try it yourself philwong
<philwong> OerHeks: well ok I just wanted to know if someone had experienced any, if they did then I would not bother
<OerHeks> philwong, that depends on the hardware, i guess, unanswerable question
<philwong> ok
<noob23> hi
<lasko> noob23: Hello
<noob23> Having trouble getting audio to work in Flash on my computer, my ALSA info can be found here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3d3778e5e373d2070d10762161ffc5f64565c467
<lasko> Does your audio work using something other than Flash?
<VolUTFan> any idea how I can switch from gui to terminal in ubuntu running inside of vbox?  Usually its ctrl-alt F1
<noob23> Yes, but I think I also can't have any audio going thru headphones
<noob23> system sounds work and sounds in Pidgin are working
<k1l> VolUTFan: use right ctrl key
<k1l> like right_control+f1
<VolUTFan> let me give that a shot
<Giwrgaras> hi, ive tgot a resolution problem ion my second screen
<Giwrgaras> ive got an ATI video card
<Giwrgaras> any idea how to correct this?
<lasko> VolUTFan: Alternatively you could go into Virtualbox Preferences -> Input and tick the Autocapture Keyboard which should allow you to use the Ctrl-Alt F1
<Vbaz> hi i want to create an iso , based on ubuntu and just add some dependencies -for dev ...- to it also i want to mode FireFox-Simply adding some Plugins- and use it as a live usb ! , is it possible ? i'm a newbie so , is it possible to do by me ?
<lasko> noob23: One sec let me re-read what you said. Maybe i can help
<VolUTFan> lasko, I don't see that option in vbox imput preferences
<lasko> VolUTFan: Whats the Host OS?
<VolUTFan> its version 4.3.18
<VolUTFan> Kubuntu
<VolUTFan> odd thing is, I remember seeing that mention to hit the right control to release the control of the vm
<lasko> Hmm, not sure then. They may have changed it recently I dunno. Been a while since I've used Vbox but I remember that being an option somewhere
<VolUTFan> ill keep looking for it
<winterchillz> VolUTFan: Sorry, didn't follow the conversation; Did you try the Host key + F1 | lasko
<VolUTFan> winterchillz:  yes
<winterchillz> I see. Sorry
<lasko> noob23: if you open a terminal and type alsamixer do you see proper volume levels for the selected sound card?
<lasko> VolUTFan: Have you installed the guest additions services?
<lasko> I think thats what its called.
<VolUTFan> i thought I did.  I was in the iso, and ran the command, and it looked like it did.  Problem I am having is a botched upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, and I am having to go to the command line to try and correct it
<VolUTFan> when I log in right now in X, i have no control over the screen, top menu bars missing, can't type in konsole, etc
<AudaxNovus> I just can not get sendmail to sto
<daftykins> hmm
<AudaxNovus> stop*
<AudaxNovus> I've tried sudo service sendmail stop
<AudaxNovus> sudo /etc/init.d/sendmail stop
<AudaxNovus> Nothing
<lasko> you could just go into a terminal and   sudo service gdm stop   ?
<lasko> replacing whatever manager you use.
<AudaxNovus> It's conflicting with postfix and I want it GONE
<AudaxNovus> I've even tried apt-get purge'ing it
<daftykins> what makes you say it's still running? :)
<AudaxNovus> sudo service --status-all
<lasko> VolUTFan: Or just reboot the machine and boot into textmode
<VolUTFan> lasko, I found the autocapture keyboard and it was already ticked
<lasko> !text VolUTFan
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: have you confirmed via PID?
<daftykins> or log
<AudaxNovus> dafty how might I go about doing either of those things
<VolUTFan> was a link supposed to pop up from the !text command?
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: "ps -ef"
<AudaxNovus> Okay one sec
<lasko> One sec
<daftykins> throw it in a pastebin
<lasko> VolUTFan: I'll find it
<daftykins> or run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ps -ef | pastebinit"
<VolUTFan> is there a key i can press during boot to force it into text mode?
<daftykins> yes left shift
<k1l> VolUTFan: add the text parameter in grub
<lasko> VolUTFan: Right well I can't find the link but just reboot and change the boot line in grub to have "text" (without quotes" at the end
<daftykins> then edit the boot line to read 'text' next to 'quite splash'
<k1l> !text | VolUTFan
<ubottu> VolUTFan: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<daftykins> *quiet
<daftykins> ooh factoid \o/
<lasko> k1l: Thank you. I forgot the |
<AudaxNovus> http://paste
<AudaxNovus> paste
<AudaxNovus> Got.damn
<VolUTFan> awesome
<lotuspsychje> is there a trick/package to print in another color when black is out on ubuntu?
<VolUTFan> thanks lasko let me try that
<AudaxNovus> paste.ubuntu.com/10494178/
<lasko> VolUTFan: no problem.
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: so i see postfix but no sendmail
<AudaxNovus> Okay
<AudaxNovus> Because when I do sudo postfix start
<AudaxNovus> It gives me an error
<AudaxNovus> And according to AskUbuntu daftykins it's because sendmail is running
<daftykins> you mean 'sudo service postfix start' ?
<AudaxNovus> Noo, postfix actually has a command
<daftykins> can we see a pastebin of the error?
<AudaxNovus> I've tried that too and it says it starts but when I do the postfix one it says it doesn't
<daftykins> ok well this is where system logs come in handy
<daftykins> is it fair to say you're new to server admin?
<VolUTFan> i think my vm is completely botched up lol.  good thing its just a test box, and that I have a snapshot
<VolUTFan> text mode didn't work.
<daftykins> define didn't work?
<VolUTFan> oh well, could be worse
<daftykins> that's true, when VMs start tying your shoelaces together, that's when it's time to be worried.
<winterchillz> daftykins: lmao
<daftykins> :)
<noob23> lasko\
<noob23> I am running the alsamixer
<maui> hi guys, wuick question, how can i make a live-usb of my own current linux system (runnin 12.04) thanks
<noob23> I see the channels, I try to turn on the soundcard
<noob23> I can't seem to get any sound
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd | mau : maybe::
<NegativeFlare> maui: not really possible
<ubottu> mau : maybe::: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<noob23> ran alsamixer, chosen the internal soundcard, trying to get it turned on
<noob23> how do I disable automute?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | noob23
<ubottu> noob23: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<maui> NegativeFlare, well, I read it is possible, there are various ways, systemback, linux-livecd-kit, etc. just wanted to know which one is best according to you or if there is an easier way... thanks
<lotuspsychje> maui: you want to build an unattended livecd with your own preferences?
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> Well its beyond me then.
<maui> lotuspsychje, call it like that if you want, but i want to do it for me, yeah
<lotuspsychje> maui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<daftykins> seems like a fruitless exercise to me
<lotuspsychje> someone knows howto run a gksu firefox session with the guest user from the current user?
<daftykins> as in to rule out profile?
<daftykins> +the
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: no, i want to obtain the same sux does
<maui> lotuspsychje, not what i thought of cuz that does not make an iso-live out of my current running system
<Giwrgaras> how can i fix the resolution on my second tv screen? is it possible that it is a graphics card problem? it doesnt have the right resolution
<daftykins> the same what?
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: but it has been removed from trusty, it can su X programs from any user to any user
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i had to sux firefox username to run a session of the other user
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i know gksu can do the same but forgot command
<dekon> hello,  cannot edit connection trough nm-applet is greyed out in ubuntu 12.04, can you help please?
<lotuspsychje> Giwrgaras: are your grafix drivers installed?
<AudaxNovus> graphics*
<AudaxNovus> Because I'm that guy. :')
<shurtagul> Hello. How do I stream a local video to a friend using vlc 2.2?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: ah no idea sorry
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tnx anyway :p
<lasko> shurtagul: VLCs documentation shows you how to use vlc as a streaming server.
<shurtagul> lasko, thanks Ill check into it..
<Giwrgaras> lotuspsychje: i have from the repository i just used the sudo update-upgrade command
<Giwrgaras> so yes i suppose
<lasko> shurtagul: https://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/
<lotuspsychje> Giwrgaras: can you still doublecheck additional drivers icon?
<Giwrgaras> where is that
<lotuspsychje> Giwrgaras: the hardware icon from start button
<Paul2> hi, what's the current best way to make a bootable USB stick from Windows, particularly with a writeable partitions/ability to save to the USB stick once booted from it
<Giwrgaras> i see the ati x.org driver
<Giwrgaras> and it is unchecked
<maui> so nobody has a clue?
<daftykins> Paul2: universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<lotuspsychje> Giwrgaras: you can try to switch and reboot
<daftykins> Paul2: or from the same site, grab YUMI then you can load multiple ISOs onto the same drive :)
<Paul2> daftykins: oh yumi sounds interesting not heard of that, thanks!
<daftykins> np
<lotuspsychje> Paul2: or multisystem is also something like yumi
<Giwrgaras> lotuspsychje: yes, i tried also the xrandr addmode solution but failed. hope this works
<lotuspsychje> Giwrgaras: you can try xrandr --auto also
<shurtagul> lasko, That documentation is outdated.
<Giwrgaras> rebooting
<Paul2> daftykins: looks like yumi doesn't have the step 4 persistant storage option (from the screenshots)
<lasko> shurtagul: lol you are right. Sorry It was in my bookmarks. Let me pull up their more recent docs
<lotuspsychje> shurtagul: apt-cache search strem
<lotuspsychje> stream
<daftykins> Paul2: ah you want that?
<daftykins> a
<daftykins> Paul2: oh i should've read your full question, doh
<Paul2> Yeah, I want to be able to boot into it, get packages, make changes etc and it to survive a reboot
<buntu> gnu/linux rocks!
<buntu> w00t
<lasko> shurtagul: https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/ there you go
<daftykins> Paul2: i think you can do that manually
<daftykins> i'm no persistent expert though :D
<shurtagul> lasers, Thanks!
<lasko> shurtagul: And now I can update my bookmark lol
<shurtagul> lasko, oops wrong person
<daftykins> lol lasers
<Paul2> daftykins: ok well thanks
<lasko> LazORzZZ
<lasko> lol
<daftykins> lasko: please don't shoot those things at me
<lasko> pewpewpew
<lasko> lol anyways, I'll be afk for a bit. Baby just woke up and isn't happy.
 * lasko is away for 20
<bindi> hey, so i decided to get rid of fakeraid and i changed my bios disk mode to AHCI
<bindi> now i have /dev/sda, sdb, sdc 3x55GB
<bindi> and on top of that, a /dev/mapper that is 167GB.. remnants of the fakeraid. how do i get rid of it/
<lotuspsychje> !raid | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bindi> Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<bindi> gparted telling me this..
<nemaona> help, I'm new to ubuntu and linux. How can I make it show russian letters in terminal. Now it shows only some weird characters.
<bindi> lotuspsychje: this doesnt really help
<bindi> The GUI partitioner will duplicate the partition listings on the base array, these need to be set "unused" during the install.
<bindi> this is from like 7 years ago
<yart> nemaona: did you set up unicode characters properly?
<nemaona> :( I don't know, can you please tell me some keywords so I can google properly
<nemaona> I used this: locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<bindi> alright. i fixed it, with sudo dmraid -rE
<nemaona> or something similar I tried locale-gen UTF8_ru
<intrader> Anyone, question about xchat - is in possible to only display my own thread?
<intrader> Anyone, question about xchat - is it possible to only display my own thread?
<buntu> ^?
<k1l> what do you mean by "own thread"?
<buntu> ditto^
<shurtagul> He probably means channel.
<shurtagul> I dunno
<buntu> U mean like a chat between u and another person?
<intrader> kll, showing only my questions and answers
<yart> nemaona: do other applications show russian characters
<k1l> intrader: you can remove the join and part messages if you rightclick the channel name in the channel list on the left
<aum> how do I insert all the elements of array x at the start of array y?
#ubuntu 2016-02-29
<Jordan_U> ramkam2013: None that I'm aware of. You'll need to *carefully* delete the existing partition table entry and create a new partition with exactly the same starting sector but a later ending sector, then you'll nees to use resize2fs to make the filesystem use this new space.
<ramkam2013> Jordan_U: i'm not very litterate with disk & partition. looking for a good tuto
<ramkam2013> Jordan_U: however, from what i see in cfdisk, the FS type is a LVM2_member, so maybe using lvextend would be possible and simpler ?
<RoundDuckMann> dd: error writing ‘/dev/sda’: No space left on device
<RoundDuckMann> 228937+0 records in
<RoundDuckMann> 228936+0 records out
<RoundDuckMann> 240057409536 bytes (240 GB) copied, 621.433 s, 386 MB/s
<RoundDuckMann> Command exited with non-zero status 1
<RoundDuckMann> 0.00user 101.22system 10:21.43elapsed 16%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 2872maxresident)k
<RoundDuckMann> 12inputs+468862128outputs (1major+351minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: why are you using dd?
<RoundDuckMann> Just to make sure, and other reasons.
<RoundDuckMann> Yes it sounds stupid...
<k1l_> just run the installer.
<RoundDuckMann> "nuke it from above, just to make sure" :P
<Ben64> make sure what
<RoundDuckMann> Ben64: That it's empty.
<k1l_> some myths he heard from the guys not having a clue, i guess
<Ben64> not necessary at all
<Ben64> especially on a ssd, you don't want to make unnecessary writes
<RoundDuckMann> Also, is 'dd: error writing ‘/dev/sda’: No space left on device' normal? Also, that was just to curiosity (I think) and OCD. :P
<RoundDuckMann> But yeah, the extra writes... Is there a way to check health of an SSD?
<bekks> RoundDuckMann: That depends on your dd command.
<RippyDippy> leave
<Robr3rd> So now that we're in 2016, what's the state of swap partitions in Linux? For both a desktop and laptop with 12GB RAM each (usually @ 90% usage under load)
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: just stop that messing around. start the installer and install ubuntu.
<RoundDuckMann> I did "sudo time dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<RoundDuckMann> "
<RoundDuckMann> But ok then... :P
<bekks> Robr3rd: Depends on your request to being able to hibernate (suspend to RAM).
<bekks> RoundDuckMann: Which is quite bad.
<RoundDuckMann> bekks:   What happened?
<k1l_> Robr3rd: want hibernation?
<RoundDuckMann> besides zeroing out drive
<bekks> RoundDuckMann: you are writing data in blocks of 512 bytes, causing a lot of unnecessary IO.
<RoundDuckMann> *gulp*
<RoundDuckMann> I'm an idiot
<bekks> RoundDuckMann: However, just use the installer.
<k1l_> RoundDuckMann: you make your ssd aging a lot there. so stop that as been told several times now.
<RoundDuckMann> ok then. I will leave.
<bekks> Leaving will not solve that issue :D
<Robr3rd> bekks lets make this a 2-stage question. Stage 1 (easy): Desktop. Is there any value in swap with no hibernate requirement? I've noticed sometimes I can't even hit a virtual terminal to troubleshoot on a different machine without swap but my desktop WITH swap lets me is that a coincidence?
<Bashing-om> Robr3rd: Swap is a dependency on how much ram is installed .
<RippyDippy> hey guys. How do I open network manager from command line.
<bekks> Robr3rd: With no hibernation requirement, you might not use swap at all. I strongly suggest not doing so without setting vm.swappiness to zero, and without configuring the OOM killer.
<k1l_> Robr3rd: if you want hibernation you need swap. if you know you will use al that ram for vms or video editign or such you want swap since you dont want the oomkiller to start.
<bekks> Robr3rd: nmcli
<jesper_> Hey guys, I think I broke my Ubuntu MATE installation a bit
<jesper_> Anyone in the mood to help me out? haha
<k1l_> Robr3rd: if not, then you dont need a swap
<bekks> k1l_: Actually you WANT the OOM killer to start, but behave differently from the default.
<k1l_> ok
<Ben64> jesper_: explain the issue fully
<bekks> The default for the OOM killer is: "in case of exceeded RAM allocation, start to randomly kill processes." - Instead, you actually ALWAYS want: "In case of exceeded RAM, kill the application which caused the exceed."
<jesper_> Ben64: I had some issues with games starting on the wrong monitor and well - I couldn't do anything when they where running so I thought I'd be clever and separate the monitors by that x-thing in the Nvidia panel and now I can't click anything, it's like the monitors are overlapping
<Ben64> bekks: how do i configure that
<jesper_> Ben64: I can't open the terminal either
<Ben64> jesper_: x-thing?
<jesper_> the x-monitor or whatever it's called
<jesper_> It said both my monitors where on x-level 0 or something like that
<Robr3rd> bekks, k1l_: Okay, so that resolves the question for the desktop -- basically that it doesn't matter unless I need more RAM in general...in which case I should probably just buy more RAM outright, correct?
<Ben64> jesper_: easy mode - disconnect one monitor, reboot
<jesper_> Ben64: Haha, I think you might be on to something
<Jordan_U> ramkam2013: LVM actually adds steps for this particular use, rather than reducing them. For LVM you need to make the partition larger, then make the volume group larger, then make the logical volume larger, and finally resize the filesystem: https://techmomblog.wordpress.com/tag/pvextend/
<Ben64> Robr3rd: more ram is always good
<Robr3rd> Ben64: and cheap
<bekks> Ben64: Gimme a minute, gotta take a look for the toddler here.
<Ben64> yeah, ram prices have fell a lot lately
<ramkam2013> Jordan_U: i'm following this now - https://codesilence.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/live-resizing-of-an-ext4-filesytem-on-linux/
<Robr3rd> So on a laptop...I'm not sure if I understand...how it's even working right now.
<profall> I have on-board motherboard sound card Realtek ALC892
<profall> Do I need to install drivers for Ubuntu 14.04 or will it work fine out of the box?
<jesper_> Ben64: You where right on the money, sorry to bother you haha - I should've figured that one out myself
<Ben64> profall: most devices work out of the box
<Ben64> jesper_: no problem. you should be able to reconnect and open nvidia-settings and set stuff properly
<Robr3rd> bekks, k1l_: I have 12GB of RAM and no swap, but I think It's hibernating or something not sure. If I shut the lid or hit the hardware "hibernate" keyboard combo then it...I guess hibernates... whenI open it I can resume.
<Robr3rd> But there's no RAM. So...is this just a suspend mode that I'm misunderstanding?
<profall> Ben64 it is quieter then usual
<k1l_> Robr3rd: that is standby
<k1l_> Robr3rd: that is "keep power on ram". hibernation is "i power donw ram so i need to copy that to swap"
<Robr3rd> s/no RAM/no swap
<Jordan_U> ramkam2013: That post doesn't cover the additional steps needed for LVM.
<jesper_> Ben64: I don't know how I would set things back properly though - I don't see the settings for my second monitor since it's not plugged in
<Ben64> jesper_: plug it back in :D
<jesper_> Ben64: Nevermind, I see the reset button now!
<Robr3rd> Okay. So the only fundamental difference is that suspend will drain the battery (and resume quicker, but on an SSD I'd imagine that's negligible)
<jesper_> Ben64: Would you recommend me resetting it or plugging the monitor back in?
<Ben64> jesper_: should be able to plug it back in, then configure it
<Robr3rd> k1l_: ^ (keep forgetting to prefix the message with usernames... It's been awhile since I've been on IRC, heheh
<bekks> Ben64: Set "vm.panic_on_oom=0", "vm.swappiness=0", "oom_kill_allocating_task=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Ben64> bekks: thanks, didn't know that was an option
<bekks> Ben64: you can even configure the OOM to be disabled, but that might impose other serious issues.
<virtuosoj> Just downloaded Xenial 16.04!  Any tips for first time install?
<virtuosoj> Any changes in Unity? Is Unity 8 any good?
<mcphail> bekks: Out of interest, what does the vm.swappiness do if there is no swap in use?
<bekks> mcphail: actually nothing.
<virtuosoj> why is Unity the only DE with a native dock
<mcphail> bekks: thanks for the oom_kill_allocating_task hint. I hadn't realised that could be a problem. I thought the memory-hogging process was killed by default
<jesper_> Ben64: It's not working as I'd hoped... If I reset it, it still shows everything doubled on my monitor
<k1l_> Robr3rd: its both calles suspend: suspend2disk (hibernation which needs swap) and suspend2ram (standby)
<bekks> mcphail: thats what a user expects, but unfortunately isnt the default. :)
<Ben64> jesper_: well you have to set the positioning correctly in nvidia-settings
<bekks> Ben64: just for the record: "vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1".
<jesper_> Ben64: When I plugged it in it didn't register that I did, I hit Detect Displays but it still didn't recognize it
<phat3> test message
<jesper_> Ben64: It registered now, I just plugged it back out and in
<ramkam2013> Jordan_U: i dont understand what i'm doing. damn, will give it a try tomorrow, too late now
<Robr3rd> k1l_: Those are the package names I take it?
<Jordan_U> bekks: mcphail: I personally expect that the task killed will be a process that is relatively "unimportant" and using a large amount of RAM. If Firefox uses 98% of the RAM, then dpkg tries to allocate 3% of ram triggering the OOM killer, I want it to kill Firefox, not dpkg.
<jesper_> Ben64: I have now changed all the settings but everything is still doubled on my panels
<k1l_> Robr3rd: no, that is the name for the technic.
<Jordan_U> bekks: mcphail: To be clear, in the situation I specified with oom_kill_allocating_task=1 dpkg will be killed, possibly breaking your system in the middle of a package update. With oom_kill_allocating_task=0, firefox would be killed (a mild inconvenience) and dpkg would continue running happily.
<Robr3rd> k1l_: Ah, okay. So what about Question "1a" (which we'll just call 3 for sanity)? If my laptop has a process that starts hogging all of the RAM (generally Android Studio) I can't drop to a virtual terminal. Meanwhile, if my RAM gets hogged on the desktop I can still do so just fine? (Both would be plugged in to eliminate risk of CPU throttling, and the laptop has dual rear exhaust so heat throttling (monitoring temps) is also not causi
<Robr3rd> Rather, it *will* hit a virtual terminal *eventually* but it takes minutes to do so.
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Your message was cut off at "is also not causi".
<Robr3rd> "...is also not causing it)?"
<k1l_> Robr3rd: that sounds more like tha cpu is all busy too
<jesper_> Ben64: I just removed them all and re-added them, seemed to have worked! haha
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Thank you. Apparently CIRC (Chrome App) has no concept of "here...lemme split this up for you..."
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: I enable all sysrq functionality on all of my personal machines, and use alt+sysrq+f to manually trigger the OOM killer when a low RAM machine starts becomming unresponsive due to memory exhaustion.
<Robr3rd> k1l_: When I check it (while Android Studio is still running and RAM is still maxed out) It only shows 70% CPU...which is way too high for a quad-core i7 IMO but still not alarming
<Robr3rd> Of course, by the time I check it the CPU may have managed to spin some stuff down of course.
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: What about a high RAM machine?
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: I can't remember personally ever needing to use alt+sysrq+f with a machine that had more than 2 GiB of RAM.
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Well, I suppose nowadays 12GB is somewhat of an "upper average" but still, that's a fair bit of RAM, methinks
<h4tt3r> Hello I am on a RasPi2 with "Ubuntu MATE" installed.  I installed PlayOnLinux, which installed "wine-development" which appears to be the bleeding edge release.  However PlayOnLinux cannot find wine, and, the command "wine" does not exist only the command "wine-development" exists.  I tried to symlink in /usr/bin/ (by running "sudo ln -s wine-development ./wine" inside said directory), but, that did not let PlayOnLinux find wine.
<h4tt3r> How can I point it correctly?
<tonyt> anyone happen to know how to fix an error "unable to load kernal module" while installing a gtx 960 nvidia driver?
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: And 2GB would make sense, but man...12? I just don't understand why this is even a problem. I can only imagine a memory leak in Android Studio not clearing out VMs between tests (which is entirely possible)
<Jordan_U> bekks: Reading the backlog, I completely disagree with your characterization of the default OOM killer behaviour, and your characterization of the oom_kill_allocating_task=1 behavior and I things it's irresponsible to pass on such mischaracterizations to those seeking support.
<Jordan_U> s/things/think/
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Have you been watching your RAM usage before such unresponsiveness to confirm that that's what's causing the problem? If so, have you looked at what processes are using the most RAM?
<h4tt3r> Ah!!! I may have answer.  Typing helped.  I just googled : "playonlinux cannot find wine"
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Yep. And I get to watch Android Studio climb and climb over time (directly correlating to frequent consecutive tests/re-tests which destroys & spins up a new Android VM).
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: If I close AS (from now on Android Studio because I'm lazy) periodically, then I can prevent the issue.
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Is " linux-generic " installed ?
<Robr3rd> The program can sit for hours and be fine, but heaven forbid I start to run tests.
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Then you should figure out what is causing the leaks and get it fixed, or if you really just want to work around the problem run AS in a separate memory limited cgroup.
<tonyt> bashing not sure. its a new install of 14.04
<tonyt> how can i install it via cli bashing?
<cortexman> i booted into command line recovery mode and am not line
<cortexman> *online
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Check 1st . ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<cortexman> my hard drive appears to be in read only mode
<tonyt> k will do that
<cortexman> i am in recovery root mode to fix graphics drivers problems
<cortexman> i need write access
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: "memory limited cgroup" Now that's an idea I never even considered! --- Well, aside from AS issues, would you agree that a lack of swap should not prevent my ability to access a virtual term?
<h4tt3r> Yeah I went into the "Manage WINE versions" menu, found version "1.2.27-PathOfExile" because it is a pretty good version, and, hopefully this works hehehehehe
<Robr3rd> And it's probably a CPU bottleneck in that situation?
<Bashing-om> cortexman: ' mount -o remount,rw / ' (Note there is no space after the comma.) ro enable writting to the root file system .
<tonyt> bashing http://pastebin.com/XDA2vY4c
<cortexman> Bashing-om: what about networking?
<cortexman> maybe that's not working due to write-only filesystem
<Bashing-om> cortexman: to eneable networking .. check the option when booting into recovery " eneable networking" .
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: When you start getting unresponsiveness due to memory pressure it's because things that would normally be still in cache, like executable code loaded from disk, is pushed out of cache and so needs to be read from disk again. Want to start a new tty? Now PAM needs to be read from disk again, and bash, and your bashrc, and if using user mode setting then the mode setting code, etc, etc. On a normal
<Jordan_U> ly functioning machine, all of those things are used so frequently that any time you want to use them they're found in cache.
<cortexman> Bashing-om: that froze at enabling Braille device support
<h4tt3r> crap.  NOPE if I goto "Configure WINE" inside the PlayOnLinux config window for my restored Game, it does nothing.  :-(  I have a special WINE version installed, but, because it cannot see a "System" version of WINE it's not working.
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Jordan_U Not sure .. if " linux-generic-lts-vivid " serves the same purpose to build the Nvidia driver as the " linux-generic" module .
<h4tt3r> So close yet no cigar!!!!  IMPRESSIVE though!!! I want to see "ALICE" and "SILENTHILL2" in WINE on RasPi.  :-)  Keep up the AWESOME work you all.  And stay cool.
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Ohhh, okay. Yeah that makes sense. So leaving all of this "memory issue" stuff behind us, what would you suggest for swap size? Is the suggestion still "your swap should be as large as your RAM (or what of it you use)?"
<Bashing-om> cortexman: "  Braille device support " is beyond my range of experience .
<h4tt3r> Even just McGee's ALICE would be crazy nuts on RasPi.  :-D
<cortexman> Bashing-om: how about manually uninstalling nvidia drivers installed using their .run installer
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: My follow-up question being, "I know it's terrible to have swap on SSD, so would it be better to have it on SSD or to create a partition on the HDD that also lives in my laptop?"
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Ironically, swap can actually help this situation by slowing things down. If you start running out of RAM and you have swap, then things get swapped out to disk and things that would normally be resident in memory (memory already allocated to a running process) suddently start needing to read from disk (swap), and so apps start to slow down. But swap can only fill up as fast as you can write to y
<Jordan_U> our hard drive (orders of magnitude faster than you can exhaust RAM) and so you notice things getting slower and deal with it before your machine is completely unresponsive. Without swap, this whole process happens with super fast RAM and thus you can go from everything seeming great and respnsive to glacially slow before you can react to do anything about it.
<Bashing-om> cortexman: sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"  //// ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) .
<cortexman> great tip thanks
<Bashing-om> tonyt: While we are waiting on additional guidance . show us ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' and we see what X is doing .
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: That's a great point -- I never thought about it that way! (also see follow-up question just before your bit of gospel there)
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: It's not terrible to have swap on an SSD. SSDs have much higher write cycle limits than people expect.
<tonyt> bashing ok sec
<tonyt> bashing http://pastebin.com/kZ3mn5Jv
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Ah, okay. And this particular drive isn't off-brand or anything. It's one of the Samsungs that you always see around so it should be pretty reliable. So does the old adage still apply of "just match your swap to whatever your RAM is usually going to be for hibernate"? (also, what happens if (example) I have 10G of RAM used and 8G swap and I hit hibernate?
<frostschutz> Robr3rd, ka-boom?
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Since you have 15 GiB of RAM, you're probably not going to be using swap as a way to get better performance (having swap *can* increase performance on low RAM machines) so you're mostly using it for slowing down the process of running out of memory and for hibernation. So resuming from hibernation will be faster from an SSD, but if you don't have a lot of room to spare on the SSD you might as wel
<Robr3rd> frostschutz: Heheh. I was thinking more along the lines of, "Excess gets killed" vs "Excess goes to suspend and slowly sips at your battery as if in suspend"
<Jordan_U> l waste space on the HDD instead.
<frostschutz> Robr3rd, at best, the hibernate will not happen
<frostschutz> hibernate is awful anyhow, if it's not long-term, best to suspend to ram instead
<Robr3rd> frostschutz: So the manager might say, "Eh...this stuff isn't going to fit...let's just suspend all of it"?
<Bashing-om> tonyt: reading.
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: If you're using more virtual memory (RAM + Swap usage) than you have swap space when you try to hibernate then cache will be thrown out until your VM usage is smaller than available swap. If that can't be done, then hibernation will fail (and I don't know off hand how gracefully that is handled).
<mattkim> hello everyone
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks. I'd imagine most of the uncertainty will vary wildly by system/distro based on how the manager is configured anyway.
<tonyt> k thanks
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> tonyt: So far so good "  20.829] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  361.28  Wed Feb  3 14:48:10 PST 2016 " the Nvidia driver did build .
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Is there any kind of reasonable equivalent of OS X's dynamic swap space allocation? (I haven't dug into it much since it's just a work machine, but it looks like it will grow swap in 1GiB increments (I assume to a limit) and gradually dial it back down to 0GiB as physical memory becomes consistently available.
<tonyt> so ignore the error bashing that im getting at the end of the installation? "unable to load kernel module"
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: This isn't something I plan on configuring right now or anything, but rather more of a, "I've been wondering so I may as well ask!" deal
<tonyt> other that that error the resolution is at 1080 wich is where its supposed to be at. but i was going to try to install arma 3 on steam to see how it runs. im wondering with that error will it actually run
<Jordan_U> !info swapspace | Robr3rd
<ubottu> Robr3rd: swapspace (source: swapspace): dynamic swap space manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-4ubuntu3 (wily), package size 29 kB, installed size 118 kB
<minitrue> hey, how can i block someone from sending me query messages ?
<minitrue> its geting annoying
<TTTA_> Anyone up for a challenge and a bit of hand-holding tonight? I'm about ready to shoot my computer and would absolutely LOVE some help
<squinty>   /ignore *!*zz@* ALL   (stops all from one user eg user "zz")
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Still reading " 21.843] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete >> 24.426] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Ancor Communications Inc ASUS MX239 (DFP-1): connected " still look'n good .
<tonyt> k
<TTTA_> So I had a dual win10/UBUNTU machine, it was running great
<squinty> minitrue,  or use the following to block all pm's  /ignore *!*@* PRIV
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help and the time it took to offer such! Have a great day/night!
<minitrue> squinty: thanks!
<TTTA_> One day I screwed something up with UBUNTU, couldn't get past the login, just decided to nuke UBUNTU
<TTTA_> I reformatted the partition UBUNTU was on
<TTTA_> I was helping me last night until I passed out
<ERROR> hi
<TTTA_> *Jordan_U was helping me
<Guest36492> hi
<Bashing-om> tonyt: I do not understand why the system polled through the display ports a dozen times, but I see no problem . You are only using the one monitor. right ?
<zamN> hi, i messed up my boot partition cause i resized the partition and now grub wont show up when booting. I'm currently im in the ubuntu livecd..but not sure what to do :X -- should i try resintalling grub? Is there any way i can do a 'health check' of my ubuntu install?
<tonyt> yes jsut on lcd
<tonyt> *one
<TTTA_> zamN: I think I'm in the same boat as you
<ubuntu-studio> hello?
<tonyt> hi
<zamN> maybe? I had a working ubuntu/mac osx dual partition setup working.. I needed to resize my ubuntu root partition, so i resized my mac partition to get free space. THen i used gparted to move partitions around until I could resize my root partition using the unallocated space. Now that I resized my root partition I no longer can boot into ubuntu (so it seems)
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Display is good ? Where and when are you seeing that advisory ?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | zamN
<ubottu> zamN: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<tonyt> well when i installed the driver i booted up and just hit ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to just a terminal bashing
<zamN> ugh the livecd doesnt have wifi drivers :(
<RoundDuckMann> I'm back, and after trying to install, I froze at the part where it warns you about if there's any BIOS OSes. I used sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sda to wipe SSD afterwords (though it looked like it still was wiped already...), is that enough?
<Jordan_U> zamN: What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu? How are you trying to boot Ubuntu?
<zamN> Jordan_U well, grub isnt showing up so I have to boot through mac osx's shitty boot menu
<RoundDuckMann> Also, I admit to forgetting to make an EFI partition, but it still should've installed still
<zamN> and when i do i get the infinite blinking cursor
<TTTA> http://termbin.com/v7wj
<Jordan_U> zamN: So you're holding option at boot? Something else?
<zamN> Jordan_U yes im holding option
<zamN> and im booting into 'windows'
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Presently, I do not see that there is a problem . All I can say is reboot and see what things look like .
<RoundDuckMann> help?
<TTTA> Jordan_U: sorry I passed out when you were helping me last night
<tonyt> everything looks fine so far bashing. just worried about downloading a game through steam and it not working cause the driver didnt install correctly
<Jordan_U> zamN: Then you currently have Ubuntu configure to boot via BIOS, I would recommend configuring it to boot via EFI instead.
<zamN> Jordan_U: are you sure? I had this completely working fine right before i resized my root partition
<Bashing-om> tonyt: Log says the driver is installed .. and no complaints .
<tonyt> thanks for the info bashing. guess ill jsut give it a shot and see what happens
<zamN> grub was completely working right before this resize as well Jordan_U
<tonyt> ok. good enough
<tonyt> thanks
<RoundDuckMann> help?
<Bashing-om> tonyt: :) caution is a good thing .
<tonyt> :)
<jim> you guys have a judd-like bot? (can query package versions, maints, etc)
<RoundDuckMann> I'm back, and after trying to install, I froze at the part where it warns you about if there's any BIOS OSes. I used sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sda to wipe SSD afterwords (though it looked like it still was wiped already...), is that enough?
<tonyt> thanks bashing for reading the log
<Jordan_U> zamN: If you want to continue booting via BIOS that will probably work fine, and you probably just need to re-install grub. Sometimes computers firmware will initialize hardware differently when booting via CSM than when booting via UEFI, usually to the detriment of the OS loaded via CSM, but if you haven't noticed any problems then just re-installing grub-pc will get you back to where you were (assuming
<Jordan_U> there isn't more gone wrong, it's hard to tell).
<Jordan_U> TTTA: No problem. Honestly, I don't remember what we were working on :)
<zamN> Jordan_U i got wifi!
<zamN> gonna try that link you gave me
<cortexman> i've got my nvidia issues largely fixed, but my second monitor isn't detected
<TTTA> Jordan_U: just trying to get me back to accessing my computer at all. Kept getting different errors depending on which HDD/SSD I tried to load from
<TTTA> I had a dual win10/Ubuntu machine and I nuked the Ubuntu partition the wrong way
<Bashing-om> tonyt: np .. glad there is no problem .
<jim> how do I find versions of rtorrent in ubuntu (I don't run it, trying to help someone)
<Jordan_U> jim: What do you mean by "find versions". You can install rtorrent by installing the "rtorrent" package.
<TTTA> I'm running UBUNTU currently from the liveCD (liveUSB, in this case), but I can't figure out how to run UBUNTU or WIN10 without the live USB
<TTTA> when I try to boot from the SSD that's supposed to have WIN10 on it, I get a can't find device error, then a grub message
<jim> Jordan_U, I don't run ubuntu, but trying to help someone who is. I wanted to find the version of rtorrent in latest stable ubuntu to start with
<Dylan____> Hey
<Jordan_U> !info rtorrent | jim
<ubottu> jim: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1build1 (wily), package size 473 kB, installed size 1583 kB
<jim> it would be nice if I could show him how to search for that stuff too
<Dylan____> Is there like some application that shows messages etc for android on ubuntu?
<Dylan____> Similar to the thing that kde has for android phones
<cortexman> Bashing-om: any idea on getting second monitor working?
<xangua> Dylan____: there's pushbullet
<TTTA> the SSD that I just reinstalled UBUNTU on, when booted from, gets me to the UBUNTU login screen, but the I get a few different screens flashed, ending with just a blank monitor
<jim> Jordan_U, does the rtorrent source package also contain LibTorrent?
<Jordan_U> jim: It's a little odd that you want someone to use rtorrent that doesn't know how to search for packages. I would think that transmission-gtk, which comes with Ubuntu by default and is fully graphical, would be a better choice.
<zamN> Jordan_U: My boot info is here: www.zamn.net/mybootinfo.txt
<xangua> There's browser add-on and unofficial desktop client Dylan____
<Jordan_U> TTTA: Please run boot info scrip: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<TTTA> this is beyond my level of google-fu
<Bashing-om> cortexman: That is something I am not qualified in .
<TTTA> http://termbin.com/v7wj
<jim> I think he's looking at either backporting or else statically linking with the lib
<Dylan____> Ok ill look knto
<Dylan____> It thanks
<Jordan_U> jim: Again, this type of thing doesn't seem like the type of thing that would be done by someone who doesn't know how to use a pacakge manager. What is your/their end goal here? What is your/their level of experience with Ubuntu or GNU/Linux in general?
<dogarrhea> BUGGGSSS
<jim> and the part where you said "that you want to use ..." is not the right thing, he came to me/us with that
<dogarrhea> why are gimp cropped images from windows environment shown as clipped images in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> jim: Searching the repository ' apt-cache search torrent ' from terminal .. find of interest then particulars ' apt-cache show rtorrent ' .
<jim> I've run debian for about 2 decades or so
<Jordan_U> dogarrhea: What do you mean by "shown as clipped images"?
<jim> so I have a lottle experience :)
<jim> him, I dunno yet
<zamN> Jordan_U: i think my biggest problem here is this Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector
<zamN>     441934840 of the same hard drive for core.img, but core.img can not be
<zamN>     found at this location
<TTTA> Jordan_U: http://termbin.com/v7wj
<dogarrhea> i have a picture of a dog.  i autocrop image in gimp in windows.  i export to png.  i copy image to shared folder on windows. in guest ubuntu i open image from shared folder. the dog's legs are cut off
<Jordan_U> jim: Well then you already know how to use apt-cache search, apt-get install, and apt-chache show. Whether you want to teach them to use those tools or Ubuntu Software Center depends on their level of experience and their goals. Frankly if you don't know what they're actually trying to accomplish, or their level of experience, then there's not much we can do to help you help them. Maybe just have them joi
<Jordan_U> n the channel themselves, or come back to use when you know more about their situation.
<muchachao> hi guys, which display manager will be provided by default on 16.04?
<cortexman> who knows how to get my second monitor working? i'm using the nvidia & cuda drivers via the cuda .deb
<cortexman> i manually installed the nvidia better drivers (via .run) - after system surgery, i only have one monitor working
<Jordan_U> dogarrhea: Can you upload this png file somewhere for us to try opening it ourselves? (Assuming that the image is actually safe for work / appropriate).
<Jordan_U> muchachao: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<jim> I think one of the problems is he's getting encouraged to build rtorrent from source and link to existing libs, and I'm not sure he should do that
<zamN> Jordan_U: I have my root partition mounted via the livcd.. should i just try fixing my grub install?
<jim> what is the latest stable ubuntu version?
<zamN> it seems like my data is all here :P
<zamN> jim 15.10 i believe
<jim> ok
<Jordan_U> jim: Again, get more information and then come back or have them come here. From what you've said so far it seems like they are very confused and are being given inappropriate advice, but it's hard to tell.
<jim> seems that way to me too
<dogarrhea> there's already a bug report on this apparently
<django_> hey all
<django_> how can i get rid of this: https://bpaste.net/show/59e233ea388b
<NOTNICK> Greetings.
<NOTNICK> How are all of you?
<timmy2> Howdy!
<NOTNICK> Hi timmy2!
<jim> if he does what he's being advised to do, he'll end up with something that only works under certain conditions and isn't very upgradable... ok, I'll find otu
<NOTNICK> Is this a place where people can learn from others how to best install and utilize linux on their machines?
<Jordan_U> zamN: It looks like your install is configured to boot via EFI already. When things were working, did you need to hold option to boot into Ubuntu?
<NOTNICK> Or perhaps I should seek greener pastures?
<zamN> no Jordan_U, i only had to do that before because grub was not showing up on boot
<NOTNICK> Anyone?
<zamN> NOTNICK: you might want ##linux
<NOTNICK> I'll even through you a little mBTC for walking me through it.
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: This channel is for Ubuntu related support questions, not for any other linux distribution, but yes.
<timmy2> +
<timmy2> +1
<NOTNICK> Thanks zamN.
<NOTNICK> I will stay here for now. But will check there as well.
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> django_: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' compare to ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and remove the duplicate " http://repository.spotify.com/ " .
<NOTNICK> I am attempting to.
<NOTNICK> I am a complete babe in this world.
<TTTA> Jordan_U: the last thing you had me do before I passed out last night was run something through grub that showed all my hard drives and partitions
<NOTNICK> But from what I read ubuntu is the thing to use
<NOTNICK> Magento the antinuts etc.
<TTTA> what
<Jordan_U> zamN: Follow this guide but stop after step 11 (so don't run grub-install yet) and tell me when you're there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<zamN> Jordan_U: I'm already chroot'd
<NOTNICK> Why can't I post in ##ub zamN?
<NOTNICK> Is there a noob trick?
<zamN> i dont know what ##ub is NOTNICK
<Jordan_U> zamN: Have you bind mounted /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/ within the chroot?
<NOTNICK> The channel you suggest I tried for advice.
<NOTNICK> ATTENTION ALL CHATTERS -
<zamN> NOTNICK you probably need to register with nickserv
<zamN> NOTNICK: /msg nickserv help
<NOTNICK> I AM OFFERING A BITCOIN REWARD FOR WALKING ME THROUGH THE PROCESS OF LINUX LEARNING.
<zamN> Jordan_U: no i ahve not
<tinyalpha> how you all doing
<NOTNICK> It will not be large, but if I like you it could be, and if you do a good job.
<tinyalpha> linux is not that good of an operating system unless you lern how to use it
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: Please don't post such "announcements" or use all caps.
<zamN> Jordan_U: I basically ran: sudo mount /dev/sda5 (where my root partition is) /mnt
<zamN> and then chroot'd
<zamN> should I restart and try again?
<dodo3773> NOTNICK: What specifically are you trying to learn (I have no interest in your bitcoins; but I will help you if I can)?
<NOTNICK> I apologize.
<Bashing-om> !manual | NOTNICK
<ubottu> NOTNICK: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zamN> well actually i dont think my /boot dir is a different partiion Jordan_U
<NOTNICK> I appreciate your generorisity.
<jim> NOTNICK, dude, that's seriously annoying... could you lay off the all-caps
<NOTNICK> I want to learn the basics.
<NOTNICK> How do... I'm not.. ?
<NOTNICK> How do I change name?
<jim> so, you probably want to start learning the shell
<jim>  /nick whatevernick
<NOTNICK> :change name nameeyy
<Jordan_U> TTTA: I need the contents of the RESULTS.txt, not the output printed to the screen.
<NOTNICK> Ok.
<zamN> Jordan_U: okay, i just mounted them all actually
<TTTA> out, my bad
<zamN> Jordan_U: now should I chroot?
<Jordan_U> zamN: Pasteing the contents of /proc/mounts for me to see to confirm it looks correct first.
<NOTNICK> How about now Jordan_U?
<NOTNICK> I don''t get it. I followed jim's advice.
<TTTA> http://pastebin.com/ZhVCeKhP
<NOTNICK> Jordo
<jim> NOTNICK, you seem excited... maybe a good thing would be to take a few breaths
<NOTNICK> I am excited.
<NOTNICK> Please don't pander to my excitement.
<dogarrhea> ADHD
<zamN> Jordan_U: www.zamn.net/mounts.txt here you go sir
<jim> NOTNICK, and that's a good thing... and, this learning is going to take time
<NOTNICK> ADHD is nothing but a brilliant way for big pharma to make a massive fortune.
<NOTNICK> I understand, jimbo, I am I willing to take the time.
<jim> that sounds like a commitment to learn, to me
<NOTNICK> Do not allow my outter exuberance to belie my inner virtues.
<NOTNICK> I thank you for your kind words.
<jim> it's not always going to be easy
<jim> are you running ubuntu now?
<NOTNICK> No.
<Jordan_U> zamN: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<zamN> Jordan_U: done
<NOTNICK> I have thumbs, double double discs, got 3 machines.
<jim> ok, are you running any linux?
<NOTNICK> And a tool kit replete with all the kinds of goodies necessary to soldier, etc etc machines.
<NOTNICK> No.
<Jordan_U> zamN: sudo chroot /mnt/
<zamN> ok im chroot'd Jordan_U
<NOTNICK> Closest I've done is a tiny bit of btc mining coding, and Wine.
<Jordan_U> zamN: Now within the chroot "mount -a"
<zamN> Jordan_U: alright that worked
<NOTNICK> Ihave these beater some one threw away
<NOTNICK> it's a presario 2002 but i cleaned it nicely and it actually runs really fast!'
<Jordan_U> zamN: Please pastebin the output of "efibootmgr".
<NOTNICK> I check out the diags and it's running consistently under 30%.
<jim> ok, so you've already said you want to put the time in to learn linux (congratulations, that's a great first step), are you doing this for your own reasons? for a job? for school?
<NOTNICK> Silly.
<NOTNICK> All in the same.
<NOTNICK> And Jim, you're my sensai.
<NOTNICK> I sense it immediately.
<NOTNICK> If you'll have me. *bows traditionally japanesely*
<jim> well no :) but I'll help you get started
<NOTNICK> Works for me!
 * squinty thank goodness for ignore toggles
<zamN> Jordan_U: www.zamn.net/efibootmgr.txt
<jim> see tho, I dunno if it should be the shell first, or some programs... howbout this: one thing you should have at least a vague idea of, is what files go where in your installation... but you don't have any installed?
<Jordan_U> zamN: Interesting. I'm surprised that the Ubuntu entry there wasn't an option at boot when you held option. (It should have been labeled "Ubuntu", not "Windows").
<zamN> Jordan_U: yeah.. id idnt see an ubuntu surprisingly
<NOTNICK> jim
<NOTNICK> can we do this a much more efficient way
<jim> yeah, that's not good. you should pick one of those machines and install a linux onto it... maybe ubuntu?
<zamN> i read online that it would show up as Windows because we're tricking OSX into thinking its dual booting windows? Jordan_U
<NOTNICK> join.me/kursweil9
<Jordan_U> zamN: That would be the case if we were configuring Ubuntu to boot via BIOS, but we aren't.
<zamN> ah
<zamN> i see why you were confused now :)
<Jordan_U> zamN: Anyway, run "grub-install" (with no other arguments) and it should fix the problem, but then it would be nice to know what caused the boot order to change (from grub first to OSX first) in the first place, to hopefully prevent it from happening again.
<zamN> Jordan_U: so reboot after that should fix things?
<NOTNICK> jim
<NOTNICK> if you dont mind
<NOTNICK> let's not waste either of our time
<jim> NOTNICK, I actually don't do private help sessions right now... like I say, you should figure out which linux you want to install (as long as you're here anyway, ubuntu should be a good possiblity
<zamN> Jordan_U: As I said before, I resized my root partition, which means i moved the actual partition location
<zamN> because i extended it
<zamN> so my guess is grub just had no idea where this was
<Jordan_U> zamN: That shouldn't have any effect on the order of EFI boot entries.
<NOTNICK> ubuntu
<NOTNICK> or devian
<NOTNICK> i pick ubuntu
<jim> NOTNICK, the nice folks here can help you with installing ubuntu if that's what you decide to do... it's a good choice for someone who's new, and it will grow with you
<zamN> :P idk but that seems to have fixed it Jordan_U
<NOTNICK> I will pay you for your time.
<NOTNICK> THank you
<NOTNICK> Will anyone private coach me?
<NOTNICK> https://join.me/993-642-857
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: From now on, I expect all of your comments in this channel to either be direct support questions or answers to the questions of others. This additional chatter is cluttering the channel.
<NOTNICK> Ok.
<Jordan_U> zamN: I'm curious: How are you booting OSX?
<NOTNICK> Fair enough.
<NOTNICK> To the boot.
<zamN> Jordan_U: through grub lol
<NOTNICK> JordanU.
<NOTNICK> I am in possession of a 2002 presario.
<NOTNICK> I want to gut that ****, and run linux on it.
<NOTNICK> Is this possible?
<zamN> Jordan_U: gah.. not its asking for a password before it mounts /home i guess
<zamN> Jordan_U: but i cant even see my user input
<zamN> ~_~
<NOTNICK> Jordan U if I am to get lip from you I expect to get it quick.
<Jordan_U> zamN: That's odd, because according to the boot info script output you posted there is no OSX entry in your grub.cfg. Did you add an entry manually to your custom.cfg?
<NOTNICK> If you aren't the man to help me, free, or paid, I will find the man for the job.
<zamN> yeah i did Jordan_U
<NOTNICK> I did Jordan Him*.
<Jordan_U> zamN: OK, good job adding it to custom.cfg, which I consider to be the correct place but which few people seem to know about :)
<NOTNICK> I realize I've never attended these meetings before.
<profall> Firefox is really, really slow
<profall> Compared to chrome
<nondescript> Anybody familiar with how to repair an LVM partition?
<profall> Any suggestions? I know firefox is preferred apparently on Ubuntu
<NOTNICK> But I would really like Jordan_U to answer my questions, as he requested I do so so kurtly.
<zamN> gah, Jordan_U: when i try to boot into ubuntu I keep getting the message: 'Please enter passphrase for disk APPLE_SSD_SM256E (cryptswap1) on none!' .. but when I try to enter in a password *nothing* shows up on screen
<NOTNICK> It's all but fair.
<zamN> Jordan_U: do you happen to know a non-gui way to get around this?
<NOTNICK> Apparently he's too popular.
<NOTNICK> I will find another watering hole.
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: We are all volunteers, so we get to choose what support questions we do and don't want to answer. I haven't accepted your payment and wont. I am not your employee, and you are not entitled to support.
<NOTNICK> Thanks for nothing neophytes.
<zamN> goodbye NOTNICK
<zamN> dont let the door hit you on your way out
<NOTNICK> I will.
<NOTNICK> I assure you.
<NOTNICK> I am not entitled.
<skweek> what are the ubuntu key bindings for screenshots and extra functionality screenshots?
<NOTNICK> But I came here thinking, hey
<NOTNICK> they guys know they're stuff
<zamN> skweek: you mean the print screen button on the keyboard?
<NOTNICK> maybe they wouldn't mind givin' me a hand!?
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: Your next comment that is not a direct support question will lead to your being banned. Please stop now.
<NOTNICK> And jee I guess I was wrong.
<zamN> skweek: theres also alt+print screen to just capture your window
<NOTNICK> I am ASKING QUESTOINS.
<alive876> hi can nyone explain for me vnc "listener mode" , it seems its something you set up initiate in both the client and server , on 5500, and seems to hve something to do with firewalls
<skweek> zamN: no, like alt ctrl shift combinations to capture sections
<NOTNICK> I have a 2002 presario that I want to run on linux.
<NOTNICK> Is this possible?
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss this channel's policies.
<NOTNICK> I don't.
<NOTNICK> I want to learn linus.
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: Most likely, yes. But it's impossible to say for sure without knowing the exact hardware. If the LiveCD/USB works fine then you'll probably have little problems installing it.
<raleigh> hi
<skweek> zamN: this is what I was refering to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<jim> do you guys also have a netinstall image?
<raleigh> can i make ctrl+left/right/backspace work with camel case?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | jim
<ubottu> jim: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TTTA> Jordan_U: the sourceforge output you asked for: http://pastebin.com/ZhVCeKhP
<OneM_Industries> Hi! I am attempting to make a share on my Ubuntu 14.04 box accessible from my RasPI. I have attempted to set up a network share, but it did not seem to take, as the PI was unable to mount it. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> jim: If you're literally referring to PXE boot or similar then the kernel and initramfs on the Minimal CD are the same as you would use for PXE boot, and are also available for download as individual files.
<jim> I haven't done anything with pxe in years
<jim> does the minimal also contain the base of ubuntu?
<NOTNICK> THank you Jordun
<NOTNICK> What's the difference between a stick an cd?
<NOTNICK> And why should I use one and not the other?
<jim> if you don't have a cd burner
<NOTNICK> Is there a dark format to this place?
<TTTA> The LiveCD and LiveUSB will be functionally identical, to my knowledge. But it's hard to use a LiveCD when your computer doesn't have an optical drive
<NOTNICK> My eyes will bleed.
<Jordan_U> jim: The minimal CD can't install anything without an internet connection, and (as long as you pay careful attention while installing) can install any flavor of Ubuntu, or a custom selection of packages.
<NOTNICK> Anyway to mod this white abomination?
<LambdaComplex> it's 2016 so pretty much everything should be a hybrid iso
<NOTNICK> I see, thank you TTTA.
<NOTNICK> Can you reexplain that last part Jordan please?
<Flannel> NOTNICK: The format is entirely within your client, so you'd have to check your client options to see if there's a dark theme for IRC.
<NOTNICK> How might a complete fledgling do that.
<NOTNICK> Top right corner pocket?
<Hulio> hi guys
<Hulio> i love ubuntu mate
<Hulio> Mate*
<Hulio> best classic UI
<NOTNICK> You lost me with that one Flannel.
<Hulio> It runs so fast on regular non SSD
<NOTNICK> But nice Flannel, bra.
<NOTNICK> Basically my goal, Jim, TTTAA, Jordan_U is to be hackproof.
<Jordan_U> TTTA: Please run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript , not from sourceforge. Sourceforge's version is old and unmaintained (but has more complete instructions for downloading and running it).
<zamN> Jordan_U: could you help out with one more thing? I am able to boot into ubuntu now.. but because my /home directory is encrypted Ubuntu booter keeps prompting for a password. I can't even interact with this GUI screen though. Do you happen to know how I can do this through console instead? I'm trying to use ecryptfs-mount-private but it seems like that isnt working
<Flannel> NOTNICK: go look for "preferences" or "options" or whatnot in the menu, and then look inside there for theme or color or whatever.
<NOTNICK> And now that I Have three machines I can pretty do whatever I want with, I want to fully delve into the bitcoin/linux/haxxor space.
<NOTNICK> options ain't doin' it
<NOTNICK> Though I appreciate your Flannel attempt.
<Jordan_U> zamN: ecryptfs doesn't come into play until you log in. If you're having problems interacting with the login screen, that's not related to ecryptfs.
<jim> NOTNICK, the only way to do that... turn your computer off
<zamN> Jordan_U: well it seems ubuntu is in an infinite loading loop
<NOTNICK> Was that a slight?
<NOTNICK> Because a man of your age would find that funny, it is was.
<NOTNICK> #DADHUMMOR
<Flannel> NOTNICK: No, his point is: there's no such thing as hackproof.  Only sufficiently difficult to hack.
<RoundDuckMann> How to create UEFI Partition in Ubuntu's installer?
<NOTNICK> Don't you think a man who wears flannel outta know that I guy who doesn't even know what satoshi nakamoti's name means should know THAT much?
<NOTNICK> It means "he who is wise."
<Flannel> NOTNICK: Please keep the discussin in here on topic (ubuntu technical support).  Thanks.
<NOTNICK> Sorry.
<NOTNICK> Is there is any bitcoiners in there though?
<NOTNICK> Promise I will return to my incessant inquiries after.
<NOTNICK> Ok.
<NOTNICK> So I'm 2 years old.
<NOTNICK> I have 3 machines.
<RoundDuckMann> Flannel: How do you create an EFI partition in Ubiquity (Ubuntu installer)?
<NOTNICK> One intel pentieum windows 8 circa 2010.
<NOTNICK> One 13" macbook pro
<RoundDuckMann> I'm manually paritioning my drive
<ouroumov_> RoundDuckMann, you can choose EFI boot partition as a partition type, same as for ext4
<NOTNICK> and 1 2002 presario
<pantato> so i broke my installation for rtorrent
<NOTNICK> For obvious reasons, I would like to experiement with the presario first.
<pantato> is there a way to use aptitude to reverse things to how they were days ago?
<NOTNICK> How can, and what should I do to begin?
<NOTNICK> I have massive amounts of 64g disks, a few thumbs, and a whole lot of wherewithall.
<NOTNICK> Nice knowin'all of ya.
<NOTNICK> Jeese it's fall out boys MTV concert after their one hit broke out.
<RoundDuckMann> ouroumov_: Will the Ubuntu GNOME installation recognize it?
<NOTNICK> I yam what I yam.
<TTTA_> NOTNICK: go to the UBUNTU home page, find the download link for 32-bit UBUNTU, then Google how to create a live USB for UBUNTU
<ouroumov_> RoundDuckMann, dunno sorry.
<RoundDuckMann> just want to make sure...
<NOTNICK> ALRIGHT MY MAN
<NOTNICK> TTTA!
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<NOTNICK> Wait for it.
<Hulio> sup man
<NOTNICK> Can I .. Alright ! Jordan MY MAN!
<NOTNICK> wait for it
<NOTNICK> can I do this on the presario you think?
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: Probably.
<NOTNICK> Also, I want to completely wipe the presario first.
<NOTNICK> Best way to do that?
<RoundDuckMann> ouroumov_:  Ubuntu Gnome is the official Gnome version of Ubuntu, it has the same installer, and is a full offical flavor.
<ouroumov_> NOTNICK, you'll wipe disk at the partitioning step.
<NOTNICK> ok can we atttack that first?
<RoundDuckMann> Oh well I'll try it...
<ouroumov_> NOTNICK, also I recommend Lubuntu. I doubt anything else will run on a dinosaur
<OneM_Industries> ^
<NOTNICK> Got her locked and loaded,
<NOTNICK> Very good ouromov, I will take your admonition to heart.
<NOTNICK> So how do I wipe it ouromov?
<profall> I like regular old Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I set a up network share on a Ubuntu 14.04 machine?
<OneM_Industries> I am attempting to use a spare partition as a space to store video from a RasPI I am setting up as a video camera, but the PI refuses to connect to the share.
<ouroumov_> NOTNICK, first you gotta burn your .iso to your install media. It's either a USB thumb drive or a DVD. See the web documentation on how to do that.
<NOTNICK> K I got that.
<TTTA> NOTNICK: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Hulio> how to install .bundle file?
<NOTNICK> TTTA you
<NOTNICK> 're so helpful. THank you
<NOTNICK> But my friend ouromov says to use Tubuntu
<NOTNICK> On a count of it being a dinoblood
<NOTNICK> 14 yod machine
<TTTA> use whatever flavor of linux works for you, but that's how to create a liveUSB
<Hulio> nevermind
<NOTNICK> Baskin robbins.
<Hulio> i got it
<NOTNICK> No?
<TTTA> different versions of Linux, such as UBUNTU, LUBUNTU, Redhat, etc. are referred to as 'flavors'
<NOTNICK> @TTTA @ouromov do you prefer stick or DVD and why
<NOTNICK> I prefer mint choco chip.
<NOTNICK> (magento)
<zamN> Jordan_U: okay, scratch before. I can't even boot into ubuntu anymore :|
<NOTNICK> That was a linux joke. LAUGH guys.
<TTTA> stick because my computer doesn't have an optical drive. It really doesn't matter, it's just a convinience thing
<NOTNICK> K I will use drive since I have so many of these dual sided dvd's.
<Jordan_U> TTTA: No actually. In this context a "flavor" is short for "Ubuntu flavor" and refers specifically to a version of Ubuntu that still uses only the Ubuntu repositories and is thus supported. So Red Hat would definitly not be a "flavor".
<NOTNICK> OH snap!
<ouroumov_> NOTNICK, if the machine is from 2002 I speak from experience when I say it might not support booting from USB anyway.
<TTTA> oh my bad
<NOTNICK> He just got TTTATACKED!
<NOTNICK> That is great info, thanks.
<Jordan_U> NOTNICK: This is your last warning about offtopic chatter.
<NOTNICK> Fair enough.
<NOTNICK> I will be as straight as an arrow.
<Flannel> NOTNICK: If you want to chit chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for it.
<TTTA> I mean, I'm new enough to UBUNTU that I've bricked my computer so badly that the only OS I can run is UBUNTU off the liveUSB
<NOTNICK> But you are all so to the point and so knowledgeable and quickly come to my aid.
<NOTNICK> I don't want to learn from lollygaggers, I won't to learn from someone like Jordan who would dispel a flavor myth.
<NOTNICK> How do you mean TTTA?
<NOTNICK> Bricked it in what way?
<NOTNICK> ALright so I'm loading the 32disc for the presario dino.
<Hulio> ubuntu Mate is the best
<Hulio> I dont know why it is way better then the Original one
<TTTA> I mean out of the 6-8 partitions spread across 4 hard drives in my computer, I can't boot into an OS from any of them, as far as I can tell
<Hulio> this is ironic
<Hulio> i love the Mate version
<Hulio> so classic
<Jordan_U> !ot | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NOTNICK> Jordan you volunteer here?
<Hulio> haha
<NOTNICK> This doesn't earn you, anything?
<Hulio> !ot NOTNICK
<Hulio> wow
<Hulio> not work for me?
<Jordan_U> TTTA: Unfortunately I need to leave, and I was hoping to get you sorted out, but hopefully another day or in a few hours I will be able to help you again.
<Hulio> !ot | NOTNICK
<ubottu> NOTNICK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NOTNICK> I'm sorry notnick?
<Hulio> oh i see.
<dax> Stick to Ubuntu support here guys, thanks.
<TTTA> thansk Jordan_U, I'll probably be on all night
<Hulio> brb
<TTTA> is there anyone else online willing to hold my hand through some booting issues?
<maddawg2> depends TTTA how sweaty are your hands?
<NOTNICK> @ouromov
<TTTA> dry as a rock, bb
<NOTNICK> how can we speak privately?
<NOTNICK> ==what does this do?
<NOTNICK> There are so many rules.
<NOTNICK> I can't even figure out to private chat or change nick.
<NOTNICK> change nick to nick
<TTTA> I had a stable win10/UBUNTU duel boot, until one day UBUNTU decided I'm not allowed to get past the login screen one day. So I nuked UBUNTU by reformatting its partition through windows disk manager
<NOTNICK> THat sounds heavy TTTA.
<TTTA> after restarting my computer, I got a device not found error, followed by a grub prompt
<NOTNICK> Reminds me when I blew my entire neighborhoods fuseboxes due to my 18teraflop rig.
<j4son> "whoops"
<NOTNICK> You're speaking alien and I like it.
<NOTNICK> I will learn quickly with you as my jedi.
<TTTA> NOTNICk, for real, you've gotta keep the chatter down, it clogs up the channel and makes it more difficult for everyone to get help
<NOTNICK> I aplogizieiie.. I already asked a number of times how to private message!"
<nondescript> I rebooted my Ubuntu machine and seem to have drive issues. My LVM partitions are not being recognized
<dax> NOTNICK: /query othernick, where "othernick" is the person you want to talk to. it'll create a new window tab along the top of the page
<NOTNICK> thanks dax
<zamN> help :( my ubuntu is infinitely booting with those stupid dots lighting up
<NOTNICK> bh
<NOTNICK> Where do I do that?
<NOTNICK> sax?
<NOTNICK> Dax*
<dax> the same place you're currently typing
<NOTNICK> got it
<NOTNICK> Thanks.
<NOTNICK> Sorry I'm only 9.
<NOTNICK> Where is TTTA?
<NOTNICK> And my main man ourourz?
<TTTA> waiting in line for help
<NOTNICK> Oh perfect than you can hold my hand!
<tinyalpha> hello
<ouroumov_> TTTA, so you've reinstalled Ubuntu onto the freshly wiped partition?
<NOTNICK> I tried TTTA.
<NOTNICK> They said it was anachronistic.
<NOTNICK> Whatever that means.
<TTTA> ouroumov: yes
<TTTA> well, freshly created partition
<ouroumov_> Alright, have you tried using boot-repair?
<TTTA> didn't know that was a thing
<ouroumov_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<TTTA> I'm really, really new to UBUNTU, I honestly just installed it so I could play KSP in 64-bit
<TTTA> but it's turned into a damn useful learning experience
<sdk> Eh, Is there a way to know how long my laptop has been running on battery?
<oaulakh> how to install ubuntu on usb from ubuntu?
<NOTNICK> KSP?
<oaulakh> how to install ubuntu on usb from ubuntu pc?
<ouroumov_> oaulakh, simplest way is to use the dd command.
<TTTA> ouroumov: should I hit the "Create a Bootinfo summary" button?
<NOTNICK> j
<NOTNICK> Yes.
<oaulakh> ouroumov_, means ? i never used dd before will you guide little please?
<NOTNICK> Oour I am from Brzo, just outside capital.
<NOTNICK> Budapest is lovely.
<zamN> hi, can someone give me some light on disabling ecryptfs?? It seems that is the source of all of my troubles and I just want to get rid of this.
<ouroumov_> oaulakh, use "df" to locate the device for your USB stick, exemple on my machine it's /dev/sdc, then use the command "dd if=you.iso of=/dev/sdc ; sync" to burn the iso to the stick then flush your output buffer
<zamN> thank you for that dax
<ouroumov_> Be careful not to specify the wrong device oaulakh or you will do serious damage to your machine.
<oaulakh> ouroumov_, no no you taking me wrong, i dont want to make usb just bootable for ubuntu i want to copy my whole os to usb or want to install ubuntu permanently on usb
<ouroumov_> Oh
<Rache> oaulakh: do you have the iso
<oaulakh> Rache, yes i have but i want to copy my working os to usb, is there any way?
<Rache> oh
<ouroumov_> oaulakh, I've no idea if that would work, but you can try to image your hard drive to your USB using the same dd command.
<Rache> rache: dd would do the job, what device is your hard drive
<TTTA> ouroumov_: http://pastebin.com/rnM4vZLi
<ouroumov_> Except if=/dev/sda (if sda is your primary drive)
<ouroumov_> oaulakh, however you'll need as much space on your USB as your OS is using, do you have that?
<oaulakh> ouroumov_, whole hard drive is alot bigger than my pen drive, it's 320gb but usb is only of 8gb
<oaulakh> ouroumov_, yup i have that much space bcz my ubuntu is only using about 4 gb and 2 gb swap
<Rache> oaulakh, how much space is ubuntu actualy using
<oaulakh> Rache, only 4.1 gb u can 4
<ouroumov_> oaulakh, check if the output of "du -hs /" is bigger than your usb
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> ouroumov_, sorry but 5.4 gb but still less than 8gb thank god
<ouroumov_> oaulakh, it won't work anyway
<ouroumov_> I've just read this:
<oaulakh> ouroumov_, ok so how i should approch to copy my os, i think best way is to install ubuntu on usb and then apply tar backup of my os to usb
<ouroumov_> dd is a universal command line program used for low level copying of data. It will copy the entire drive, even if the used data is only consuming 10% of the beginning of the drive. For example, dd'ing a 100GB drive, where all the data is at the beginning, and is only 10GB is being consumed, the resulting file will be 100GB in size.
<Rache> why dont you make a persistent bootable usb, and then copy your home over there, and install stuff
<squinty> no kernel upgrades with persistance.... regular install to a usb stick allows total upgrading
<oaulakh> Rache, bcz my ubuntu is just setup right way to do my development work, i just want that where ever i go , i just have to put my usb in som pc and i can countinue my work, hahahaha like hitman ;)
<Rache> thanks squinty
<Rache> ok scratch that idea
<oaulakh> Rache, do you know how i can install ubuntu from just iso without going into partition and all that?
<oaulakh> Rache, bcz rest copying os and all that i know how i will do
<squinty> you can do regular install to usb stick... 8 gig is small though for expansion purposes.  if using on other computers, then doen't install any propritory video drivers
<Rache> no I was thinking of using the dd utility to image your existing install to the usb, but im not sure how if you have muliple parts
<oaulakh> Rache, but to install ubuntu i don't want to use other usb
<oaulakh> anyone know how i can install ubuntu on usb from just it's iso?
<Rache> seems i dont know
<squinty> oaulakh,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<x03> Hello. I am currently on Ubuntu. How can I create a bootable Windows 10 USB drive?
<LambdaComplex> x03: Does Windows even use hybrid isos?
<x03> Yes.
<dax> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in wily
<oaulakh> squinty, thanks but i don't want to boot iso i know how to do it, but i want to install os please instead of making it just iso bootable
<dax> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<x03> That's a 502.
<x03> Is it just me or the internet is falling apart?
<TTTA> just the fun corners of it
<squinty> oaulakh,  reread the link I posted. you are confusing two subjects
<x03> Hah. Freshlight.
<dax> x03: fun, the website for it fell over. oh well, that's the only thing we've found that works, and it isn't supported here anyway :\
<x03> I'm just noticing that things that used to work automagically no longer do.
<oaulakh> squinty, ohh my bad, thanks
<squinty> oaulakh, yw
<oaulakh> squinty, you solve my second usb issue ;)
<squinty> x03,  have you checked MS's site...seem to remember they have their own usb maker (iirc)
<dax> it's for Windows
<x03> I don't suppose it runs on Ubuntu.
<squinty> oaulakh,  tried that method a couple of years ago and it worked well.
<dax> and before someone recommends dd or usb-creator-tool, neither of those work with Microsoft ISOs
<TTTA> anyone free to help me un-brick my computer?
<x03> What dax just said.
<LambdaComplex> why the heck does dd not work though
<LambdaComplex> what did ms screw up?
<squinty> x03,  not sure if it would run under wine (or other wine emulators)  might be worth a shot
<dax> LambdaComplex: dd only works with isohybrid images. Microsoft doesn't do isohybrid images (and neither did lots of other places until a few years ago)
<LambdaComplex> TTTA: consider telling us what you did
<x03> I tried winusb.
<TTTA> I had a stable win10/UBUNTU duel boot, until one day UBUNTU decided I'm not allowed to get past the login screen one day. So I nuked UBUNTU by reformatting its partition through windows disk manager
<LambdaComplex> dax: And that's why the first thing I asked was if Windows uses hybrid isos :P
<x03> Let's see if this works. brb.
<dax> LambdaComplex: mhm
<TTTA> after restarting my computer, I was given a device not recognized error, then a grub prompt
<dax> TTTA: boot from a Windows CD, repair your MBR. Removing Ubuntu in that way removed the bootloader files too.
<LambdaComplex> >nuked ubuntu because the login screen stopped working
 * LambdaComplex sighs
<TTTA> I've fumbled my way through a liveUSB twice, and am currently running UBUNTU off of that
 * squinty wanders off to watch some tv with "she who must be obeyed"
<chuck3y> hi all
<LambdaComplex> TTTA: either do what dax said or just....reinstall ubuntu i guess?
<TTTA> I can get to a UBUNTU login screen now, but after I login it flashes a few screens quickly, then goes black
<TTTA> I'm not entirely sure I have a Windows CD lying around
<dax> TTTA: what's your end goal? dualbooting Windows/Ubuntu again, or removing Ubuntu and keeping Windows?
<TTTA> someone asked me to pastebin the output from boot-repair a few minutes ago, but never responded
<TTTA> dualbooting
<dax> k, probably don't want to go with what i said then :\
<TTTA> I mean, I'm perfectly fine with completely nuking UBUNTU and reinstalling from scratch
<TTTA> that's what I was trying to do when I bricked it
<x03_> guys guys guys
<x03_> winusb didn't work but get this
<x03_> what if
<x03_> I got virtualbox, downlaoded the windows iso, installed windows in virtualbox, then downloaded the windows tool in that image, then created a bootable usb stick from within that
<EldonMcGuinness_> Any ZFS users around?
<TTTA> oh sweet baby jesus I found a WIN10 installation CD
<EldonMcGuinness_> The do exists...heh
<TTTA> yeah, did a fresh build recently for my brother, had to buy the OEM CD
<EldonMcGuinness_> I'm trying to wrap my head around ZFS's abilities and looking for a bit of guidance. Any one?
<EldonMcGuinness_> Why not use Win7 and get the update?
<EldonMcGuinness_> I would imagine a license for that would be cheaper
<EldonMcGuinness_> But I could be wrong, have not bought a windows license since 3.11
<dax> EldonMcGuinness_: #zfs and #zfsonlinux are probably both likely to be more useful, unless you have Ubuntu-specific questions
<dax> not a whole lot of ZFS people on here as a rule
<EldonMcGuinness_> Thanks dax
<TTTA> I'm like 95% sure WIN10 boots faster if you do a straight install, instead of an upgrade from Win7
<EldonMcGuinness_> TTTA, yea, but the update method gets you a legit license and then you can just download the iso and install fresh
<Hulio> is there a way to play 4k video mkv  in ubuntu?
<zamN> hey, can anyone help me boot a usb drive from grub?
<boriseto> Is there a way to change the screen brightness depending on the power source (if charging or not) in Ubuntu 14.04?
<zamN> you could write a script to do it boriseto
<boriseto> zamN, yeah, thought of that but was thinking something in the likes of utilizing some tools like tlp and similar... So, I guess that's the only solution for now, eh?
<tinyalpha> i have a ubuntu question
<[GH0ST]> That's fucked up.
<Gallomimia> hey they get really mad if you swear in here dude
<Jordan_U> boriseto: I don't have a Unity/Gnome machine in front of my right now, but I'm pretty sure it's a normal option within gnome-control-center .
<bipul> what is Kernel Source Tree?
<[GH0ST]> Well, I don't know about them but I'm setting up a virtual Windows installation to download the installer that would make me a bootable Windows USB so I can install WIndows on my computer.
<Gallomimia> yeah.... that's a good reason to swear :( but still against rules
<[GH0ST]> It's the only way to install Windows if you don't have another Windows, since they want profit so you'd have to go to a sales rep who has Windows and could in the worst case produce a bootable media.
<[GH0ST]> But ain't nobody got time for that so I'm virtualizing a Windows.
<boriseto> Jordan_U, if you are talking about the power options in system settings, it only has the brightness option, which is the same when on battery or on charger.
<ihateinstallingo> Who's the "wwwbukolaycom" tab doing here?
<ihateinstallingo> Also, I have a problem with Ubuntu and UEFI with the something else option
<ihateinstallingo> Hello?
<ihateinstallingo> Stupid phone
<Nixeo> hi
<ihateinstallingo> Stupid phone
<nixeo-DOT-co> ?
<nixeo-DOT-co> <<<
<nixeo-DOT-co> hi Sean
<NoCode> Does the Wacom Bamboo have full support under Ubuntu now? Or do I need to install some things for it to work?
<AthenaPvP> Hey guys, how do I install a .iso to an external harddrive?
<AthenaPvP> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<moonpunter> well dd is the actual program to use for something like that
<moonpunter> if the iso is a Linux distribution, many of them also work with unetbootin
<RoundDuckMan> Ubuntu won't boot on UEFI system with creating an FAT32 /boot/efi partition nor an EFI sys partition either
<RoundDuckMan> Help?
<RoundDuckMan> Help? Please?!
<RoundDuckMan> bekks: Why doesn't Ubuntu Gnome boot after installing via "Something else" on a UEFI system?  I tried using an EFI sys partition and tried using a FAT32 partition as my EFI partition by linking /boot/efi to it, both don't work
<developer> Hi
<developer> Hello
<developer> Can't able to install skype in ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit
<RoundDuckMan> Also it's on a clean SSD, no Win here
<RoundDuckMan> Is anybody active?
<RoundDuckMan> Help?
<RoundDuckMan> Help?
<RoundDuckMan> Help Please?
<RoundDuckMan> Any body here?
<RoundDuckMan> free29: Can you help?
<RoundDuckMan> Kinda desperate here.
<RoundDuckMan> This place is so empty
<free29> tell me what u need
<mgor> RoundDuckMan, chill... if anyone can help they will answer. you should perhaps provide more details; what do you mean "via something else"? specify "doesn't boot", do you reach grub? does it fail after grub?
<free29> explain me whats your trouble
<free29> do you need to create a booyable usb memry stick
<free29> ???
<RoundDuckMan> mgor: Holy crap somebody responded. What has been happening is I tried manual partitioning to leave out some space and create multiple partitions, which are an root part, EFI part, and an home part. Grub doesn't appear at all, except one time due to me pressing enter I guess...
<RoundDuckMan> And yes,  phone typing sucks
<Dr-007> good morning, question; ive installed ubuntu besides windows by burning the iso from the website to a dvd. resized my partition manually and installed unbuntu, that all went well . then it had to restart, which i did. then it said my cd was still in my drive, so i got it out. then pressed enter, it explictely said to press enter. anyway, i thought it was not working because the message did not
<Dr-007> dissapear so i forced a reboot at that time
<Dr-007> now i cant boot into ubuntu
<RoundDuckMan> the pressing enter moment was where it shown "invalid partition table" then booted
<RoundDuckMan>  Strange
<Dr-007> as in, the bootloader does not appear where i can choose from an os
<mgor> RoundDuckMan, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_System_Partition. Make sure you also have set the bootable flag on the EFI partition.
<RoundDuckMan> mgor do I have to use gparted?
<mgor> RoundDuckMan, another suggestion would be to install using automatic partitioning, and if that works, install again but don't remove, change or format the EFI partition
<RoundDuckMan> I'll try the first option then
<mgor> Dr-007, boot a live cd/usb, and try `boot-repair'
<Guest15004> hello can anyone shed some light on how to fix indicator plugins. in particular the bluetooth and steam ones. they dont seem to respect any icon theme i have. heres a screeny http://i.imgur.com/n7rBij1.png
<RoundDuckMan> Dr-007: what version of Ubuntu? I've been having similar issues as well, for some reason after an installation,  Ubuntu Gnome15.10 fr
<RoundDuckMan> Locks up on shutdown
<Dr-007> the last version of ubuntu on their site
<Dr-007> anyways, the problem is that i cant even boot from the cd now
<Dr-007> to try to reinstall ubuntu
<Dr-007> so i dont understand whats going on
<RoundDuckMan> Dr-007: the one with a white background for download? Plain 15.10?
<Jordan_U> Dr-007: So currently only Windows boots for you?
<RoundDuckMan> hopefully there's a bug report on this, these distros seem to get buggier over time...
<RoundDuckMan> On the shutdown part
<ramon> hola
<Guest36646> ok
<Guest36646> cuales son las salas en español?
<Dr-007> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04.4&architecture=amd64
<Dr-007> @ RoundDuckMan ^
<Dr-007> thats the one i installed
<AciD`> hi
<Dr-007> Jordan_U, yeah thats right, it only boots windows
<Dr-007> so i installed easybcd to add a boot entry
<AciD`> would you see why a --force-all on dpkg does not seems to fix the installation problem there : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15240673/
<RoundDuckMan> Dr-007: 14.04? Strange happening there,  considered systemdump's not in 14.04
<Dr-007> what do you mean?
<AciD`> (as I did not have enough free space on /, I created a symlink /var/cache/apt/archives to the /home/acid/tmp/archives folder
<AciD`> does dpkg not like symlinks somehow?
<plytro> damn son you have a lot of unused packages
<plytro> apt-get autoremove would free up a bunch of space for you
<AciD`> plytro -> I'm in the process to manually ugrade from 14.10 to 15.10, so it's a mess, temporarly
<RoundDuckMan> systemd is a buggy pile of crap at times, and it isn't in there as much in 14.04
<plytro> AciD`: suck, I had 3 machines fail doing that upgrade
<AciD`> usually, nothing a --force-all can't solve
<plytro> actually not the case
<AciD`> I was always able to fix debian/*ubuntu upgrades
<AciD`> I do plan to fix this one
<plytro> it broke because of some systemd/init conflict and the right package ended up being not installed
<AciD`> somehow
<plytro> it was recoverable
<plytro> but annoyingly so
<Jordan_U> AciD`: If by "manually upgrade" you mean that you aren't using update-manager or do-release-upgrade then I'm sorry but you're on your own. If you don't use those tools then things are *expected* to break.
<sivik_> anyone know why my nvidia-settings gui would not have all the needed settings when I installed a newer version of the drivers?
<AciD`> Jordan_U -> those tools do more than just changing the source.list* files and update/dist-upgrade?
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Indeed they do.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | AciD`
<ubottu> AciD`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AciD`> what do they do?
<plytro> Jordan_U: really?
<plytro> observation leads me to disagree with your statement
<Jordan_U> plytro: Yes really, and manually changing your sources.lst hasn't been supported for many years.
<AciD`> this guide is for people having a normal internet connection, mine is so slow I had to dl the package for days (really), so I won't do 14.10 -> 15.04, then 15.04 -> 15.10..
<AciD`> well, it always worked on debian and kubuntu for me, until now :)
<AciD`> so, back to my question : do dpkg like symlinks?
<Jordan_U> plytro: They especially handle odd cases like the transition to systemd...
<plytro> I don't know man... I'm reading the python script and don't see much beyond what AciD` said
<AciD`> I'm in a middle of an upgrade and everything is falling. It's like in the movie where the hero has to run to save its life at the end when the deed in done
<AciD`> :)
<AciD`> is there a way to make dpkg very verbose?
 * plytro goes to read the source of DistUpgrade.DistUpgradeFetcherCore
<Rochvellon> AciD`: maybe it would be better for you using the LTS
<Jordan_U> plytro: Are you also reading the source of the release upgrade tool that do-release-upgrade downloads and runs?
<plytro> that would be what I just said
<plytro> I assume you've read it
<AciD`> yes it would Rochvellon, I don't know why I upgraded to 14.10 a few years back. Now I'm stuck and need to upgrade (for various reason), after trying yesterady to downgrade..
<Jordan_U> plytro: I haven't read any current version of it. Last I looked at it was years ago.
<AciD`> I don't understand why dpkg says cannot access archive: No such file or directory, since the files exists (although, behind a symlink)
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Downgrading is even less supported and more likely to break things than manually upgrading. I would recommend re-installing, which you can do preserving your /home/ directory (even if it's not on a separate partition).
<geirha> That's a ppa-package
<AciD`> Jordan_U -> that's my last option, since like I said I can't really download anything except if I take the entire week..
<geirha> It's best to disable the ppa's, and preferably uninstall the ppa-packages before upgrading
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Do you have a local Linux Users Group? Someone might be willing to mail you an Ubuntu install CD.
<AciD`> Jordan_U -> not sure, I could see tomorrow
<AciD`> is there a way to list all the ppa 'links' you have installed, in order to 'reverse' the install with `add-apt-repository --remove <the ppa link>`?
<geirha> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Another thing that do-release-upgrade does is disable all ppas before continuing on with the rest of the upgrade.
<AciD`> yep, I should have though of that :)
<geirha> Jordan_U: Right, but it doesn't purge the ppa
<AciD`> answer to my previous question : http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line
<Jordan_U> geirha: Indeed. A part of me wishes that it would, and another part understands why users would dislike that.
<Rochvellon> AciD: ppa-purge
<plytro> Jordan_U: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/
<plytro> upgrade tool?
<AciD`> ok, good to know, too bad it's not installed by default, since I cannot install it :x
<Rochvellon> And maybe it would better if you go directly to 16.04, AciD
<AciD`> I though of that, but it's still in alpha isn't?
<AciD`> I want a stable system, as much as possible
<plytro> its within 2 months of release
<plytro> its gotta be pretty stable at this point
<plytro> Beta 1 3 days ago
<plytro> well xubuntu wsa
<plytro> was
<lotuspsychje> dax: tnx
<dax> thanks
<AciD`> ok, even after removing all the ppa (except kubuntu ppa backports, I get the same kde-l10n-en/fr error
<AciD`> :|
<plytro> did you do an apt-get update?
<AciD`> yep
<AciD`> note to self : use a 25GB / partition instead of 20 next time
<geirha> just removing the ppa, won't remove/downgrade the packages though
<AciD`> well, I guess the version would still be very ancient since the ppa were for 14.10
<AciD`> utopic!
<plytro> sudo apt-get autoclean
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15240865/ that line 9..
<geirha> Yeah, running out of space on / is not too uncommon. I just move various directories to new partitions. Like /var/cache/apt
<AciD`> plytro -> I don't want to lose my week of dling those package though :x
<AciD`> geirha -> I just did that, I moved /var/cache/apt/archives/ to my home, then symlinked it
<AciD`> I'm now wondering if that's the cause of dpkg shocking on that install (where I used --force-all, which is usually the magical cmd to solve any pb ;p)
<Jordan_U> AciD`: apt should have no issue with such a symlink, and dpkg even less so.
<AciD`> *chocking
<AciD`> hm
<swift110-phone> Whos getting a ubuntu tablet?
<Jordan_U> !ot | swift110-phone
<ubottu> swift110-phone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AciD`> last resort : where can I edit the dpkg database to remove by hand that libkgeomap-data 1.0~digikam4.2.0-0ubuntu1 pkg? :|
<janmejay> hy my wifi is on but still it says disconnected? any idea how to fix it?
<geirha> AciD`: What you want to do is remove/downgrade all the packages from the ppas. Either to install the official version, or remove it (because there is no official version of it)
<geirha> That's what the ppa-purge command does
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<janmejay> how to get it m newbie? lotuspsychje
<janmejay> 14.04
<plytro> AciD`: are you on dialup outside the us?
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: up to date to latest?
<AciD`> plytro -> you could say that
<AciD`> geirha -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15240889/
<AciD`> :\
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: you can find chipset with: sudo lshw -C network
<AciD`> having a 30KB/s internet connection is a pita, trust me..
<cherry_lin> sounds like edge
<janmejay> lotuspsychje: the cmd you have given gives lot of info .
<janmejay> which one is chipset
<janmejay> ?
<geirha> AciD`: So we'll have to manually go through each problematic package, and either downgrade it or remove
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: ontop it will show you the brand, at bottom the driver=
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: dont paste the whole text here, just tell me the brand and driver plz
<AciD`> yep, that's what I'm doing, but for the first time I see a package that I cannot force-all install, which is weird
<AciD`> (cf. my previous link)
<janmejay> vendor broadcom corporation
<geirha> AciD`: Well you don't want to install that package.
<AciD`> well, it's what apt-get -f install want to do
<geirha> which package is requiring it?   apt-cache rdepends kde-l10n-engb
<AciD`> but the pretty common error 'that file is also provided by package X and cannot by overwritten' prevent that install, and the fix is always --force-all
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: ok, now can you see what lsb_release -a shows?
<AciD`> geirha -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15240917/
<wlw> kkkk
<geirha> AciD`: then you first have to download correct version. Not the ppa one you are trying to force install
<janmejay> lotuspsychje: its a cmd ?
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: yes
<janmejay> if yes then it gives no arguments are permitted
<janmejay> error msg
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: lsb_release -a
<geirha> AciD`: So one of those packages are still from the ppa. My first guess would be language-pack-kde-en
<geirha> *one or more
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: did you type right?
<janmejay> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<janmejay> codename trusty
<janmejay> Also it says no LSB modular are available
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: 14.04 or 14.04.4?
<AciD`> geirha -> oh, somehow I forgot to comment the kubuntu-ppa and kubuntu-backports, updating/upgrading now
<plytro> janmejay: have you turned on the third party drivers?
<AciD`> let's hope that will fix that
<janmejay> 14.04.4 LTS
<janmejay> don't know
<plytro> all of my laptops require I enable propietary drivers to get the wifi to work
<lotuspsychje> janmejay: very good up to date, follow what plytro suggest
<AciD`> plytro :(
<xangua> AciD`: why did you add those repositories in first place? Consider reinstalling?
<janmejay> plytro how to enable it
<plytro> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-in-ubuntu-14-04
<plytro> ignore the add ppa stuff there
<AciD`> xangua -> in order to have a more up to date kde5 apps, since the default one shipped with 15.10 are buggy as hell
<plytro> note the last tab in the background behind the dialog where they are typing it says "Additional Drivers"
<plytro> click on that
<janmejay> on going to additional driver
<plytro> it should scan and possibly find something
<janmejay> there is no buttom to click
<AciD`> ok, the upgrade is on going now..., good I guess
<janmejay> no proprirty driver are in use
<janmejay> plytro nothing till now
<plytro> https://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<plytro> what it looks like for nvidia stuff
<plytro> further down you may see some broadcom stuff
<plytro> that is what I had to do to get wifi working on my laptops
<plytro> if you don't see anything, I'm not of much help other than doing the google leg work for you
<AciD`> damn it, some packages missing, 40 minutes download needed :(
<plytro> people don't really consider slow connections anymore
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | janmejay
<ubottu> janmejay: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AciD`> I did not before I had one too..
<plytro> my wife's grandma was on dial up until last year
<AciD`> hopefully i'll get a 20/2 connection in a few weeks
<plytro> she couldn't even maintain 56k due to shitty lines
<Jordan_U> AciD`: If you do decide to re-install, backup your /var/cache/apt/archives/ as it will contain archives of apps that you added post-install, that therefore would need to be otherwise grabbed again after installing fresh.
<AciD`> :(
<AciD`> Jordan_U -> thanks for the advice
<plytro> AciD`: you could take your phone to starbucks and download the iso :)
<Jordan_U> AciD`: You're welcome.
<AciD`> hehe
<janmejay> ubottu wifi isnot working how i do sudo aptget something
<ubottu> janmejay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plytro> bring it home, copy to something and burn
<AciD`> well, no starbucks where I live :)
<plytro> or the library or something
<plytro> or just better 4g service
<jha> Hello
<janmejay> plytro nothing come till now
<jha> please share link to install skype in ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<AciD`> jha -> skype.com
<lotuspsychje> jha: you can enable the partner repo, and install skype
<xangua> !Skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<janmejay> plytro nothing come till now
<AciD`> hum, the webcam is supported with ekiga?
<jha> AciD`, -> dependency errors occur
<plytro> janmejay: do you mean the window still shows nothing or that something has finally shown up
<AciD`> jha -> paste them
<jha> okay
<janmejay> plytro yes
<plytro> there were two questions there
<plytro> the window still shows nothing?
<janmejay> yes
<AciD`> jha -> iirc, skype is 32 bits, so you have to install some i386 package and add an additional arch
<janmejay> no additional drives available
<plytro> janmejay: then I don't have much help for you
<plytro> mostly because I need to do dishes and get to sleep
<plytro> work in 8 hours
<jha> AciD`, -> okay
<jha> AciD`, -> can you paste the url which packeges i have to install
<AciD`> I cannot ; first show us the errors
<z8z> Hello.... I'm using ssh -X  command to use iceweasel browser from a remote server of mine but it's incredibly slow
<z8z> is that normal or there is something i'm missing that would have it to be much faster?
<Jordan_U> z8z: ssh -X is pretty much always slow. Adding -C (for compression) might help, but X simply does a lot of round trips and isn't a very efficient networked protocol.
<Jordan_U> z8z: FreeNX should do better (but can be hard to setup), and in fact VNC might even do better.
<z8z> Jordan_U: i gave up on setting up VNC on my remote server since i couldn't render the window's frames in a proper way
<Jordan_U> z8z: Is this a headless server?
<z8z> Jordan_U: yes it's a 14.04lts server
<formaggio> Hi everyone
<Jordan_U> z8z: How/why did you install iceweasel on Ubuntu?
<fauzi> test
<fauzi> orang oot
<fauzi> colek
<formaggio> Booted up my friend's laptop this morning, and plymouth decided to just show up a purple screen with no onscreen logo, then switching to a black screen. Unity never comes up, login neither. He's on Ubuntu 15.10, and booting with 'nomodeset' works, even though the resolution is obviously skewed. He's running embedded Intel graphics; what could I try?
<hateball> formaggio: If it is recently updated, try booting an older kernel
<Jordan_U> formaggio: Does recover mode (without nomodeset) get the machine to a usable text tty?
<baizon> formaggio: add noplymouth to your grub option
<Dynetrekk1> hi, python3-dev depends on libpython3-dev but it is not going to be installed (from apt-get). how do I debug and/or fix this? ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<formaggio> hateball: Trying now.
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: you got some ppas? there could be a conflict there, thats why it wont install
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: I've got one for gcc-5 IIRC
<formaggio> Jordan_U: booting any kernel with single mode works fine
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: seems irrelevant at first glance? anyway I still don't understand how to fix it
<formaggio> baizon: Will try if hateball suggestion doesn't work
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: what is the error msg?
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: I'll gist it
<Dynetrekk1> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c06fdd5c46659d7fe6e0
<Jordan_U> formaggio: What about selecting the option to continue booting from there?
<formaggio> hateball: an older kernel did the magic! Thanks :)
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: python-dev can be installed
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: like i said, youre using a ppa, thats why its not working
<janmejay> i  want o  make a script which shows the status of all machine (on/off) runnig on same public ip
<janmejay> any idea where to start
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: hm. where do I enable/disable PPAs?
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: software-sources
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: what is that?
<Jordan_U> formaggio: Staying with an older kernel permanently isn't a secure choice though, so we should try to figure out why the new kernel isn't working and fix it.
<hateball> formaggio: I'd file a bug vs the broken kernel
<Dynetrekk1> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: youre using the “PPA for Ubuntu Toolchain Uploads (restricted)”
<Dynetrekk1> probably
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | Dynetrekk1
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: youre using a DE?
<ubottu> Dynetrekk1: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dynetrekk1> oh F, I've added this perforce PPA too
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: not if I can help it
<formaggio> Jordan_U, hateball: I agree, how can I troubleshoot the new one? I don't think I should file a bug since the owner of the machine is not very experienced and might have caused trouble by himself.
<Dynetrekk1> problem is, I don't know what those PPA are named
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: I've got KDE installed btw
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: ubuntu-toolchain-r
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: then #kubuntu
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: sad to hear that my gcc-5 packages will go away though :/ I thought they were officially supported
<formaggio> booting to single mode works fine actually, and systemd shows no errors during bootup in there. Booting with nomodeset shows no errors as well - the only broken configuration is the one that doesn't let me see the logs haha
<Jordan_U> formaggio: journalctl should still have the logs; I doubt that this bug is something that's preventing writing to the filesystem (and thus preventing logging).
<AciD`> well, the upgrade was going great, until it first froze my screen, then I could check what was going on via ssh, but now that ssh session in frozen also, and I cannot ssh again to the box :|
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: heh, the ppa-purge did nothing useful
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: they are, but i cant tell what happens when u use a ppa
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Was it slower than normal to log in via ssh?
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: I've got to use the ppa to get the packages? or have I misunderstood 100%
<AciD`> hard reboot or not hard reboot, that is the question..
<AciD`> Jordan_U > not really
<baizon> AciD`: :D
<AciD`> I could do a `top` before it froze
<baizon> you screwed 14.10 again? :D
<AciD`> and apt-get was at a small 2% cpu
<baizon> your*
<AciD`> baizon > apparently :x
<AciD`> I was in the process of upgrading to 15.10
<AciD`> now I just hope it had the time to upgrade grub
<Jordan_U> AciD`: That's unfortunate, as slow ssh would have been consistent with an OOM situation, in which case you could just wait until your swap is exhausted and the OOM killer is triggered, at which point things should start responding again.
<AciD`> *update
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: https://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies-after-adding-a-ppa
<AciD`> Jordan_U > I has a swappiness set to 0, and no swap so..
<Jordan_U> AciD`: I still think it's worth waiting about 10 minutes to see if it responds again, even if it is a long shot.
<AciD`> yeah, I'll do that
<AciD`> on the other hand other apps got closed (and I did not closed those ones)
<AciD`> like steam
<AciD`> (I checked this one first in order to close it via ssh ;))
<z8z> Jordan_U: i installed it in order to use from remote and using the normal apt
<Jordan_U> AciD`: If you've enabled sysrq magic (most useful sysrq options are disabled by default for security) then you can also shutdown somewhat cleanly that way.
<formaggio> Jordan_U: didn't think of that, for the past boot it reports errors for Jetty (not installed), bluez and pulseaudio. I suppose they aren't important though, basing on my past experiences.
<AciD`> yes, I plan to do the REISUB in a few minutes
<formaggio> nothing relative to the graphics, anyway
<Jordan_U> z8z: Ubuntu doesn't have iceweasel packages by default because it ships branded firefox. Are you sure you're not forgetting that your server is running Debian?
<AciD`> iirc, I read somewhere that debian will ship firefox again, since mozilla changed something (can't remember what)
<z8z> Jordan_U: omg you are right .... sorry
<z8z> Jordan_U: but anyway i tried with ubuntu as well and had same problem
<Jordan_U> z8z: Did adding -C improve performance enough for you?
<AciD`> ok, I rebooted it, and could choose the 4.2 kernel, now it shows me the lightdm welcome screen, but neither the mouse not the keyboard are responding :/
<baizon> AciD`: reinstall ;)
<baizon> AciD`: youre just wasting your time, a reinstall will be faster
<AciD`> :(
<AciD`> not if you consider the download time !
<AciD`> (I'm on a very, very, VERY slow internet connection)
<Dynetrekk1> so I've removed all PPAs from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*, run apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean, sudo dpkg --configure -a, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, but I keep getting the same error msg https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c06fdd5c46659d7fe6e0
<xangua> Are you saying you don't have the live ISO you used to install Kubuntu?
<AciD`> Dynetrekk1 > what does apt-get -f install says?
<z8z> Jordan_U: i'll try now with -C option
<Dynetrekk1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<AciD`> xangua > not for 14.10 now
<AciD`> *no
<xangua> Dynetrekk1: that's not how one removes PPA's , that will not downgrade any package you installed
<Dynetrekk1> xangua: then how do I fix it? ppa-purge just spews error messages to me
<Dynetrekk1> about PPAs not existing
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: That's because you already deleted the entries from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ manually, which we never asked you to do.
<Dynetrekk1> Jordan_U: I've moved them, can move them back, I tried ppa-purge before
<Dynetrekk1> there, now I moved them back
<Dynetrekk1> apt-get install -f gives the same output
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: Move them back, pastebin the exact invocation of ppa-purge and it's complete output.
<xangua> AciD`: can you run: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ppa-purge ?
<Dynetrekk1> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ed5c7d54e38554c00f95
<Dynetrekk1> Jordan_U: not much
<Dynetrekk1> Jordan_U: what to do based on that?
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: Please pastebin the output of "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" .
<Dynetrekk1> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4e62db5daa9676f67734
<AciD`> xangua > I don't have ppa-purge on this system yet, and right now I cannot access it (I just hard reset the computer and used the recovery mode in grub, but then it shows me the recovery menu, and my usb keyboard is not recognized once I leave the grub menu...)
<AciD`> sounds like a reinstall is an option then :[
<jushur> AciD`: you should make a habit of saving update packages on a drive so you can use them as cache. as you are on slow connection.
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: ubuntu-toolchain-r-test-trusty.list <- this is test stuff it breaks thinkgs
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: Note that all of those ppas, except webupd8team-java-trusty, are already disabled by being commented out.
<baizon> *things*
<baizon> Jordan_U: what about ubuntu-toolchain-r-test-trusty.list ?
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: did you run apt-get update?
<AciD`> do you think I should then download the 16.04 iso ?
<Dynetrekk1> baizon: yes
<Jordan_U> baizon: Its contents are "# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu trusty main", i.e. commented out. That doesn't mean that Dynetrekk1 might not still have packages from said ppa installed.
<Dynetrekk1> Jordan_U: is there a way of getting rid of those PPAs?
<Dynetrekk1> annoying to be adviced to install PPAs then "waah they break your system" :/
<Jordan_U> AciD`: No. 16.04 has only barely had its first beta and is going to have so many updates you'll be constantly downloading.
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: youre wrong in this matter... from the ppa "Toolchain test builds"
<baizon> Dynetrekk1: so test builds are for testing, not stable things.
<Jordan_U> Dynetrekk1: If you think that you still have packages from any of those ppas installed (I haven't been following all of this, so I don't know if you do or not) then you can uncomment the ppa, then use ppa-purge (which will remove all of the packages from the ppa, then comment it out again).
<AciD`> ok, only 25 hours to dl, yay \o/ ! http://i.imgur.com/6fcDkRR.png
<Dynetrekk1> Jordan_U: did that, output seemed sensible, the python3-dev package version seems to make sense, but I still can't install
<AciD`> T_T
<baizon> AciD`: youre doing fine :)
<AciD`> I hope that server supports the wget -c cmd..
<Jordan_U> AciD`: I'm sure it does, and if it doesn't then you can always use wget -c with a mirror that does support it. Even if you get a slightly corrupt iso you can use zsync to only re-download the corrupt portion, and ensure that you end up with a valid download.
<Jordan_U> AciD`: I never trust the browser with large downloads, I pretty much always just start with wget.
<AciD`> oh, I did not know about zsync
<AciD`> cool
<AciD`> yeah I usually do that too, but I got anxious to start the dl asap ;p
<AciD`> in the mean time, I'll try to chroot to the box to see what's going on there
<jizzle> test
<jizzle> ok you can see me
<somsip> !test | jizzle
<ubottu> jizzle: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<jizzle> hmmm
<jizzle> i have a faggot name lol, i wanted jman-_-
<jushur> !language | jizzle
<ubottu> jizzle: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<norc> Is there some adequate text editor for editing large text files (couple gigabytes large)?
<Jordan_U> norc: The classics like vim and emacs will do that fine. If you want GUI based, I think that Gedit can as well but I haven't personally tried it.
<TTTA> I thought I just freshly installed UBUNTU on an unused partition, but when I booted from that drive through BIOS, is game a bootMGR error and told me to press ctrl+alt+delete to reset
<TTTA> now I'm trying to install again through "try UBUNTU without installing it", and it's detecting another installation of UBUNTU
<norc> Jordan_U: vi is crashing while opening the file.
<norc> And this is a remote server so I do not have X11.
<AciD`> norc > tried with vim, and not vi ?
<norc> AciD`: I meant vim. ;-)
<AciD`> tried nano, jed, emacs? :)
<norc> AciD`: Just had an idea. This might actually be memory related, let me try opening the file on my local machine.
<C0r3> Guys, I need a little help. I have installed Ubuntu GNOME on my pc using bootable usb drive. I made the usb drive bootable using 'dd' command. Now when I plug my usb into the pc, I'm unable to create and delete files. How do I get my permissions back?
<C0r3> And how do I format my usb drive?
<Ben64> C0r3: you can format it using gparted
<C0r3> Ben64: Trying it out
<C0r3> Ben64: Is there any other way?? Because for that I'll have to install gparted. How about gdisk??
<howi> hello! does anyone know of a way to stop heirloom mailx from making 'mbox' files for every read IMAP message?
<Sakis> :D
<jizzle> testtest
<jizzle> :D
 * Sakis hello from Greece! :D
<jizzle> IM SORRY IF I CALLED ANYONE A FAGGOT:@
<jizzle> I DIDNT MEAN IT!
<dax> move on.
<jizzle> :D
<jizzle> so whats everyone doing
<Sakis> whats up mates ? :D
<C0r3> jizzle: Installing gparted! :P
<jizzle> it comes with ubuntu tho
<jizzle> C0r3,
<dax> nope, it's just on the livecd
<z8z> Jordan_U: It speeded up a bit but still very slow.... for now i'll deal with it
<z8z> Jordan_U: Thank you very much for your help anyway
<Jordan_U> z8z: You're welcome.
<C0r3> dax: Exactly!
<C0r3> By the way, my internet in Ubuntu is really slow!!!
<ouroumov> C0r3, you mean your browser?
<C0r3> No, the internet connection.
<ouroumov> Did you benchmark it?
<C0r3> I have a 60KBps link and when I'm trying to do a system update via terminal, it gives me 3kBps speed.
<C0r3> ouroumov: What is benchmarking?
<ouroumov> C0r3, that maybe because the update server can't send you the data as fast as you can receive it.
<C0r3> Well, I heard that there was some bug with Debain and in some file we have to change a line, related to 'dns' or something... I just installed Ubuntu GNOME. I'll have to update that file
<ouroumov> C0r3, in this instance it's running a test to check how fast your connection is;
<ouroumov> I don't think so C0r3
<ouroumov> There was a snafu with a library in a function used for dns resolving recently but it's been fixed already.
<ouroumov> You just gotta do the update as usual
<jizzle> btw i cannot send to #vim, why is that?
<ouroumov> jizzle, sometimes you need a registered nickname to be able to send a message
<C0r3> ouroumov: I'll give you the link. Hang on.
<jizzle> oh:@
<dax> jizzle: because you're not identified to nickserv. see /msg nickserv help, and if you need help with that process message an active staffer (see /stats p) or /join #freenode
<C0r3> ouroumov: http://itsfoss.com/speed-up-slow-wifi-connection-ubuntu/ Check the solution 3
<TTTA> I'm trying to get a fresh UBUNTU install, but I'm having some weird issues. I installed it once, everything seemed to have gone fine, but when I try to boot to that drive I get the "Bootmgr is missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart" error
<TTTA> but windows isn't even on that physical drive
<Jordan_U> TTTA: So you've re-installed Ubuntu since you were last in the channel?
<TTTA> I've reinstalled Windows, reinstalled UBUNTU, added a fresh new drive
<TTTA> spent over an hour of my life with microsoft tech support
<ouroumov> C0r3, it doesn't look to harmful so why not
<TTTA> I'll never get that hour back. She was so sure it was a mobo problem.
<ouroumov> too *
<C0r3> TTTA: You installed windows first and then ubuntu?
<TTTA> yes
<TTTA> on seperate physical drives
<C0r3> ouroumov: Okay!! I'm trying those solutions. I expect at least one to work for me.
<Jordan_U> TTTA: I generally recommend installing grub's boot sector to the MBR of every drive in a BIOS based system, so that it doesn't matter which you boot. Though that means that the Windows drives can then no longer be used without the Ubuntu drive plugged in.
<TTTA> when you say plugged in, do you mean the liveUSB has to be physically plugged in?
<TTTA> or just the data has to be there?
<dax> by "ubuntu drive" he means the place you installed ubuntu to
<dax> not the liveusb
<TTTA> gotcha
<TTTA> ok I don't know anything about grub's boot sector, the significance of it, what it does
<Jordan_U> TTTA: Are you currently booted into an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<TTTA> no, I'm on WIN10 finally
<Jordan_U> TTTA: OK. Can you boot into an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB so that we can work on getting Ubuntu booting?
<TTTA> alright, brb
<TTTA_> ok, I'm back on UBUNTU live
<Jordan_U> TTTA: OK, I know you've run boot info script a few times already, but please run it again and from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript (Note, not the version from sourceforge).
<pavlushka> something is trying to activate my webcam remotely, what do I do?
<TTTA_> Jordan_U: I'm getting error messages when I try to run that
<TTTA_> hold on
<Jordan_U> pavlushka: Figure out why your machine is accessible on the internet in that way. Are you using your home Wifi to connect to the internet? Are you on a large Campus LAN?
<TTTA_> I'm having problems figuring out how to install mark v1.3.4
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: What error messages?
<TTTA_> which boot info script is insisting I use
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: I m using home router through wired lan to connect.
<TTTA_> "mawk v1.3.3" has known bugs. Install "mawk v1.3.4" or newer from http://invisible-island.net/mawk/ or use "gawk" instead.  Please install the missing program(s) and run Boot Info Script again.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: what version of ubuntu are you on mate?
<pirx_> hello! i have a Ubuntu server with 2 NICs. one in 10.10.0.0/24 (eth0) and one in 10.10.1.0/24 (eth1). i can connect to port 80 on from respective LAN, but i cant connect to 10.10.0.43 (its IP on eth0) from the 10.10.1.0/24 LAN, and vice versa
<pirx_> http://pastebin.com/yajee6JJ   and forwarding is off. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> pavlushka: Is your router also your modem? Is it in "bridged" mode? (I'm trying to determine if you're behind NAT, because you should be).
<lotuspsychje> pirx_: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys or ##networking can assist you with this?
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: no, it is not in bridged mode.
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: apt-cache policy gawk
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: upgraded to latest 14.04.4?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: is it necessary???
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: very
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: lsb_release -a please?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: yep
<TTTA_> Jordan_U: http://termbin.com/yy44
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: sudo apt install gawk
<pirx_> lotuspsychje: didnt know about #ubuntu-server, thanks!
<daya> Any one executed https://github.com/fjserna/CVE-2015-7547 in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> pirx_: welcome
<lotuspsychje> !usn | daya
<ubottu> daya: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<dax> daya: should be patched in 12.04, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Then try boot info script again.'
<daya> lotuspsychje dax yes I have gone through the USN and applied the upgrade. But I am eager to execute the POC and verify the system is affected
<lotuspsychje> daya: if the usn says its patched, your safe to go
<TTTA_> http://pastebin.com/pJkVyXjB
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Release:14.04 Codename:trusty
<lotuspsychje> daya: but that doesnt mean they cant enter by other services right,
<lotuspsychje> !security | daya
<ubottu> daya: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: SO?
<dax> did that security update set the flag to prompt for restart?
 * dax hopes so
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: what other services do you run on your machine? when did your cam started being controlled remotely?
<daya> lotuspsychje: yes fine, I am seeking just to simulate the poc in 12.04 without libc6 upgrade and after upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> daya: why are you eager for pentesting this?
<daya> lotuspsychje: My managers claim that we are not affected as we don't use that service.
<daya> lotuspsychje: I myself can't simulate the poc
<Jordan_U> daya: Boot from a 12.04 LiveCD/USB in a VM and test the code.
<lotuspsychje> daya: is your managers machine up to date?
<daya> lotuspsychje: I have two test machine without upgrade.
<TTTA_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/pJkVyXjB
<pirx_> wc
<Jordan_U> daya: You don't use DNS?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: its a mozilla browser, an irc client, terminal
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: can you tell us why you suspect your webcam remotely token over?
<daya> Jordan_U: The system doesn't acts as DNS server.
<daya> Jordan_U: but it will serve other task and have nginx and other web and java services.
<pavlushka> it got lighted on and a newtab in mozilla opened, a porn one.
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Try booting from sdc, the Samsung_SSD_840_Series . That should get you booted into Ubuntu (after which point we can make it so that booting from sda boots you into Ubuntu).
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: it got lighted on and a newtab in mozilla opened, a porn one.
<Jordan_U> daya: It's not the server side that is vulnerable (at least not primarily, I haven't looked at that side), it's the client side.
<Jordan_U> daya: If anything on your server ever does domain name resolution then it's vulnerable.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: i dont think someone remotely take over your cam, rather might be some popup or webcam site that trys to enlight it
<lotuspsychje> TTTA_: not related to your issue, but did you firmware upgrade your 840 evo?
<TTTA_> not that I'm aware of
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: okay, so should I let it happen???
<lotuspsychje> TTTA_: the 840 evo has a firmware performance bug, you need to apply from samsungs website before ubuntu install
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: purge firefox, clean youf firefox /home config, and reinstall clean
<TTTA_> weird. I thought I'd loaded it to the 250GB 850
<daya> Jordan_U: Have you simulated poc on 12.04 or 14.04 before and after upgrade.
<TTTA_> actually, I can just take that whole drive out
<daya> Jordan_U: Do I need DNS server to simulate it?
<lotuspsychje> TTTA_: the 850 series are good by default, its only 840 evo that needs the newest firmware patch
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: thanx...
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: thankx...
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Ubuntu itself is installed to sdd, but grub's boot sector isn't (which is an oddity of Ubuntu's installer that should have been the better part of a decade ago IMHO).
<lotuspsychje> daya: for penttesting purposes i would go for Jordan_U suggestion and run a not-upgraded 12.04 togheter with intrusion detector like snort or something
<lotuspsychje> on VM
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Please just try booting from sdc. If you do it fast enough then I may be able to walk you through getting a better configuration before I need to leave again.
<TTTA_> alright, I'll be back shortly
<TTTA> Ok, that gave me a device not readable error, followed by a long hexadecimal and a grub prompt
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Well that's frustrating. Please boot back into the LiveCD/USB.
<TTTA> I was going to try the 840 firmware update that was suggested real fast
<daya> lotuspsychje: yes I agree, I have managed two machines 12.04 without libc6 upgrade. pointed the client to use servers ip as DNS resolver.
<daya> lotuspsychje: but its not working as said. The server BTW is not DNS server.
<Jordan_U> daya: Not being a DNS server is not mitigating the problem at all.
<TTTA> Actually, that doesn't look like it's going to be fast, back to UBUNTU
<Jordan_U> TTTA: sudo mount /dev/sdd7 /mnt/
<Jordan_U> TTTA: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<daya> Jordan_U: sorry :), you mean I have to setup server as DNS
<Jordan_U> daya: No, that's not at all what I mean.
<TTTA_> ok, loading into the 840 gave a device not recognized error
<TTTA_> what's the next thing to try?
<lotuspsychje> daya: also a security risk when pentesting not-updates machines connected to the network, try to do your work in a VM
<rayfun> Hi, I'm trying to install current image of 14.04.4 server edition to a desktop machine using a USB flash drive. And each time I try, it complains that the CD-ROM coudn't be mounted!!!?!?? I'm on an USB flash drive.. not a CD-ROM..
<lotuspsychje> rayfun: at wich part you getting this warning?
<Jordan_U> daya: "There's a problem with salmanella in McDonalds burgers, you shouldn't eat them." "It's OK, I don't work at McDonalds, I only eat there, so I'm not vulnerable". (That's my analogy to your statement seeming to say "we don't serve DNS, and so we're not vulnerable" ).
<daya> Jordan_U: :D
<lotuspsychje> rayfun: you mean the pre-install text spitting out cdrom warnings?
<rayfun> lotuspsychje, at the third step ("Detect and mount CD-ROM"), after "Choose Language" and "Configure the keyboard"
<Jordan_U> rayfun: The error message could be better, but the problem is with mounting partition on the USB drive.
<rayfun> lotuspsychje, no
<rayfun> lotuspsychje, this http://askubuntu.com/questions/593002/fail-to-install-ubuntu-server-14-04-64bit-lts-from-usb-drive but the solutions dont work for me and seems to be not quite right
<Jordan_U> TTTA: Did you see my mount commands that I posted above?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: sudo mount /dev/sdd7 /mnt/
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<lvn> .
<TTTA_> ok, did all that
<lotuspsychje> rayfun: wich tool did you create your stick?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Great. Now "sudo chroot /mnt/", and your prompt should change from "$ " to "# ".
<rayfun> windows, linux live
<rayfun> lotuspsychje, windows, linuxlive
<TTTA_> yup
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Great, now run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc --frontend=text" .
<rayfun> lotuspsychje, how could this make a differene?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | rayfun can you try with another tool perhaps
<ubottu> rayfun can you try with another tool perhaps: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> rayfun: just trying to widen your options mate
<lotuspsychje> rayfun: so many factors can corrupt an install
<rayfun> lotuspsychje, sure, I'll have a try at dd under linux
<TTTA_> ooook
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: When asked about "Linux command line" just leave it at its default, blank, and continue by pressing Enter.
<TTTA_> now I'm at linux command line?
<TTTA_> ok
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Same for "Linux default command line:".
<TTTA_> ok
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Now please pastebin the prompt (including the list of possible installation devices).
<TTTA_> it just reads "Replacing config file /etc/default/grub with new version"
<TTTA_> " root@ubuntu:/# "
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: It should have asked about install devices first.
<TTTA_> nope
<TTTA_> it went straight from linux default command line to placing config files
<TTTA_> with two empty lines in between
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Please pastebin the full output that dpkg-reconfigure gave, then pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<TTTA_> you mean the dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc --frontend=text?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Yes.
<TTTA_> I don't even need pastebin for that, it was pretty short
<TTTA_> Configuring grub-pc -------------------  The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the  `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst. Please verify that it is correct,  and modify it if necessary. The command line is allowed to be empty.  Linux command line:    The following string will be used as Linux parameters for the default menu entry but not for the recovery mode.  Linux default command line:
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: apt-cache policy grub
<TTTA_> http://termbin.com/4rg6
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: OK, that's good. Still waiting on the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<TTTA_> http://termbin.com/dtym
<madjoe> could you help me to report a bug - what package is responsible for login screen after you suspend vanilla Ubuntu 15.10
<madjoe> ?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: OK, try "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" even though you're not actually upgrading from grub legacy.
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Actually, nix the sudo, just "upgrade-from-grub-legacy".
<TTTA_> used the sudo
<TTTA_> got an interesting result
<TTTA_> http://pastebin.com/W9B0Vh8V
<Fudge> was just thinking wonder if its a firewall problem
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Great. Hit Enter once.
<madjoe> Ok, I believe it's unity-greeter
<TTTA_> ok, got a list of all the places I can install grub
<TTTA_> select all 6 of them?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: No.
<TTTA_> ok
<TTTA_> http://pastebin.com/8XcPXQrp
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: You definitely don't want to select any partitions, and for your purposes it may be better to select just /dev/sdd (which contains Ubuntu).
<TTTA_> done. hit ok?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: You selected it with space bar, and it now has a '*' next to it?
<TTTA_> yup
<TTTA_> took a few tries to figure out how to select in, not going to lie
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Then yes, press Enter to continue.
<TTTA_> *select it
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: It's awkward for everyone, that's why I had you use --frontend=text before.
<TTTA_> ok, grub legacy has been removed
<TTTA_> ok, cool, thanks
<TTTA_> so, what do we try now?
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: I'm still confused as to why dpkg-reconfigure didn't work as I expected, but you should now have grub's boot sector installed to the MBR of sdd. run "exit" to exit the shell then reboot, specifically being sure to boot from sdd.
<TTTA_> ok
<TTTA_> specifically the 840?
<TTTA_> cause I've got 3 SDDs in there
<TTTA_> the other two are 850s
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: By sdd, I mean /dev/sdd wwn-0x5002538da000b2f8 .
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Note that if that drive doesn't show up in your BIOS's list of drives you can boot from, then that explains multiple things and we'll need to take another route.
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: (The drive that has your Ubuntu installation on it)
<TTTA> It showed up. I booted from it. Got the no such device and grub rescue. I'm going to try the other two SSDs now.
<TTTA> Yeah I think it's not the 840
<TTTA> Ok, got lots lines scrolling by, end trace
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: I didn't say anything about SSDs, I said /dev/sdd. The "4th" drive (at least how linux counts them).
<Shogoot> Hi all.  I changed my ssh_confoig to Port 2222 and restartet service, but when i do ssh -p 2222 user@ip i get connection refused. netstat says 2222 is empty so no service is listening on port. how so? when the restarting of the service is ok?
<TTTA> Oh, I thought you specifically mentioned the 840 EVO earlier, maybe it was just the other guy
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: I did, but that was earlier. This time I wanted you to boot from a different drive than I wanted you to boot from last time.
<TTTA> Ooooh, ok
<TTTA> Well, I did that, now it's paused at the end of a stack trace
<TTTA> Frozen, rather, taking no input
<Jordan_U> TTTA: Can you take a picture of the screen with a camera/phone and upload it to http://imgur.com for us to look at?
<ex_> anyone from ind?
<TTTA_> Sorry, phone decided to reload the page without asking
<Shogoot> Hi all.  I changed my ssh_config to Port 2222 and restarted the service, but when i do ssh -p 2222 user@ip i get connection refused. netstat says 2222 is empty so no service is listening on port. how so? when the restarting of the service is ok?iptalbes is disble and so is ufw (ill enable ufw when iget this ssh mess right again)
<TTTA_> Dunno how legible this is: http://m.imgur.com/qzixJAD
<lotuspsychje> !india | ex_
<ubottu> ex_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<TTTA_> Restarted, loaded up, got to choose to run UBUNTU, then there's something about a kernel panic
<TTTA_> Which is never good
<TTTA_> More pictures incoming
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Well, this problem seems unrelated to the other problems. Do you have any unimportant USB devices that you can unplug? (The call trace mentions XHCI, the standard for USB 3.0)
<TTTA> It keeps reloading on me, I missed it if you said anything after I posted that picture
<Jordan_U> TTTA_: Well, this problem seems unrelated to the other problems. Do you have any unimportant USB devices that you can unplug? (The call trace mentions XHCI, the standard for USB 3.0)
<TTTA__> Argh
<TTTA__> Yeah just got the same kernel message two reboots in a row
<Jordan_U> TTTA__: Did you try removing USB devices?
<TTTA__> Everything but the keyboard dongle
<drac0666> Hi i have custom script in caja, now it shows in right click menu -> it runs pluma(text editor) how i can pass file to pluma? i mean file on which i right clicked?
<TTTA__> Do you want to just pick this back up tomorrow night? It's almost 5am here
<Jordan_U> TTTA__: Sure.
<TTTA__> You've been a huge help, I don't know how you can spend this much time just helping people on here
<TTTA__> I owe you one
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Shogoot> Hi all.  I changed my ssh_config to Port 2222 and restarted the service (adn tried even rebooting), but when i do ssh -p 2222 user@ip i get connection refused. netstat says 2222 is empty so no service is listening on port. how so? when the restarting of the service is ok? iptables is disabled and so is ufw (ill enable ufw when i get this ssh mess right again)
<\sve> Hey I borked my system. I messed up the login I have a USB pen drive with bootable Linux can I fix it?
<drac0666> \sve i think you can chroot
<Shogoot> Hi all.  I changed my ssh_config to Port 2222 and restarted the service (adn tried even rebooting), but when i do ssh -p 2222 user@ip i get connection refused. netstat says 2222 is empty so no service is listening on port. how so? when the restarting of the service is ok? iptables is disabled and so is ufw (ill enable ufw when i get this ssh mess right again). anyone that can help me debug this error?
<Ben64> Shogoot: pastebin the output of "netstat -ln | grep 22"
<ck_mfc> Shogoot: well, shouldnt you change the sshd_config instead of the ssh_config?
<Ben64> ck_mfc: no
<Ben64> wait, yes
<Ben64> read that incorrectly
<Shogoot> oh. god.
<Shogoot> ck_mfc, OFC i sholud. :) thanks.
<ck_mfc> ssh_config ist or the client. and sshd_config is for the sshd daemon :)
<Shogoot> thanks both.
<kcir784188> hello
<jizzle> btw when you use clock() to get the time a function takes, does it include context switching to other processes or just that process? what about in threads?
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<BlackVenom> Whats the best/preferred utility to use to format a USB stick?
<PerlinNoise> BlackVenom, you can use Gparted
<BlackVenom> Would that be parted from the terminal?
<PerlinNoise> thats, parted
<PerlinNoise> Gparted has a gui
<BlackVenom> I mean I am using the terminal
<PerlinNoise> BlackVenom, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/parted.8.html
<BlackVenom> right lets have a go
<kcir784188> anyone speed portuguese?
<kcir784188> speek sorry
<DiamondSword> hello .. I want to use 15.10. it's okay but will I have the option to upgrade to the version 16.04 LTS when it came up online? is it possible to upgrade from 15.10 to LTS?
<geirha> DiamondSword: yes
<PerlinNoise> DiamondSword, I think you can. But it's better to do a fresh install.
<geirha> It will likely ask you automatically if you want to upgrade once 16.04.1 is released
<DiamondSword> geirha, is it bad not a fresh install but upgrade?
<DiamondSword> because I don't want to loose my settings,docs etc.
<geirha> DiamondSword: should be fine. There aren't that many changes between 15.10 and 16.06
<geirha> *16.04
<DiamondSword> so, you're sure that I can move from 15.10 to 16.04 ?
<geirha> most definitely
<milan> i installed compiz manager, but the effect didnt really work, how to fix it?
<DiamondSword> thank you geirha
<milan> i have ubuntu mate 15.4
<milan> 15.04*
<DiamondSword> which one do you think is better, less laggy? 1- installing Linux as base os and using Windows 10 on Virtual Box 2- installing Windows 10 as base os and using Linux on Virtual Box
<milan> DiamondSword: depends on your purpose
<PerlinNoise> DiamondSword, which one are you going to use more?
<milan> DiamondSword: in my opinion, since linux is much better than windows, i would do the first option
<DiamondSword> I like Linux more but with Windows my machine works straight.
<DiamondSword> most of the time I got volume, brightness, fn keys problems with Linux distros.
<milan> DiamondSword: using windows is just not making your head itchy, but for better system understanding and freedom of choice, we can pick linux
<PerlinNoise> DiamondSword, maybe upgrade kernel
<DiamondSword> milan, I tried to fix just for controlling screen brightness with fn keys on Linux for more than 4-5 hours but I couldn't
<DiamondSword> it's depressing :(
<milan> DiamondSword: i think you can manage your own key bindings
<milan> DiamondSword: for some reasons, for the one who wants to feel its greatness dont bother about that first, since you can do it manually
<milan> DiamondSword: some Desktop Environment can fit your own disire, just go read about it first
<DiamondSword> thanks ..
<Bingo> Hi
<PerlinNoise> hi
<Bingo> Okay.. wubi installed ubuntu in windows 10, and the windows boot manager barfs
<Bingo> exception
<PerlinNoise> Better not to use Wubi, I heard
<Bingo> oh.. it is in the live cd
<Bingo> iso
<ioria> !wubi | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Bingo> i try to re-install and wubi did it again
<Bingo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bingo> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<Guest45671> Hi everyone
<Bingo> Software updater here at burger king, is hung
<Bingo>  :)
<NMZ> hows everyone here
<NMZ> I need help with learning the terminal I just moved from windows 10
<ioria> NMZ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bingo> NMZ ah say i say, yes, there is help for u.. on tha internet
<Bingo> : )
<NMZ> Bingo, I see
<NMZ> thanks ioria
<ioria> NMZ  you're welcome
<Bingo> I.. myself had to get linux for dummies from the library
<Bingo>  (smiles)
<Bingo> .. my windows wobble
<rory> Is it possible to increase the rate at which Ubuntu scans for wireless networks?
<NMZ> Bingo, is that a book linux for dummies? I have one here just didnt have a chance to read it
<ary> Hi felas. I just bought this brand new r9 380 and put it into my desktop. I installed the drivers correctly from repos and it is all working fine. But there is a glitch happening when i maximize or restore windows with too much text, like this window for exemple (the screen gets with noise black, pink and red, like an old tv without the cable signal). How do I fix this problem?
<Bingo> Yes, it is.. a book from the dummies
<NMZ> will have a look at it
<NMZ> thank again hey Bingo
<Bingo> nmz, there is much to learn (i also added ubuntu)
<Bingo> course, i used ubuntu wid xp, so... long ago.
<pers3us> rory: Yes, but why do you want to do that?
<rory> pers3us: Just a nice-to-have. I need to hop networks a lot for testing, and it's a PITA to have to wait 60 seconds after turning my wireless hotspot on every time
<rory> I guess a better question would be
<rory> How can I increase the rate at which Ubuntu scans for wireless networks?
<rory> please keep your judgement to yourself
<Bingo> net manager pkgs differ?
<pers3us> rory: Fair enough, I don't think it is easy, or some coniguration.
<hil> rory, you might just trigger a scan like: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<hil> replace eth1 with your device
<milan> can i upgrade my GTK.x version/
<milan> ?
<Bingo> yes
<k1l_> milan: which ubuntu are you on?
<pers3us> hil: rory might have to write a script to scan for the network if it is not connected.
<rory> while true; do sudo iwlist...
<rory> how ugly
<k1l_> rory: if its about wardriving there are already apps and scripts there.
<hil> ;)
<rory> somewhere, somebody decided on a number of seconds to wait between scans. I'm trying to find where that's set
<rory> I'm happy to compile stuff
<rory> It's not wardriving rofl
<rory> I need to create mobile hotspots often from various mobile devices, and switch between them
<jackwebs> hey everyone, I am running dist--upgrade on remote server via ssh, i lost the connection partway through, any way to recover it to check the status?
<pers3us> rory, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/network-manager-applet/git-master/view/head:/src/applet-device-wifi.c#L968
<Bingo> ello gain
<n00p> jackwebs, I don't believe there is a way unless you were using screen or tmux beforehand
<rory> jackwebs: nope, that process got killed along with your session
<rory> pers3us: Looks promising. But what I'm after is the part of the driver that CALLS that particular function
<rory> Since that function is essentially "scan once"
<rory> There must be something calling it every N seconds
<Deshi> im having trouble getting newhosting vpn to work with ubuntu can someone lend a hand?
<ary> Hi felas. I just bought this brand new r9 380 and put it into my desktop. I installed the drivers correctly from repos and it is all working fine. But there is a glitch happening when i maximize or restore windows with too much text, like this window for exemple (the screen gets with noise black, pink and red, like an old tv without the cable signal). How do I fix this problem?
<ary> i found this but is for an intel vga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryos/+bug/1435861/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435861 in elementary OS "Flickering and screen distortion with new HWE and multi-monitor on Freya" [Undecided,New]
<jushur> !patience | ary
<ubottu> ary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pers3us> rory: Clone the repository and check it? Although, this shouldn't be your approach. Better would be what k1l_ mentioned. i.e. write a script to scan, using iwlist
<milan> i am using line desktop in linux, but i cant use it for free call, is there any stable version for this?
<MonkeyDust> what's line desktop?
<Bingo> m.. synaptic doing it's thang
<MoziM> how does one extract a .bag file on ubuntu 14.04?
<Bingo> a .bag is a file format in ROS for storing ROS message data.
<arkanium> hello
<Bingo> http://wiki.ros.org/rosbag/Tutorials/Recording%20and%20playing%20back%20data
<Ohga> Are anyone here familiar with xkb?
<Bingo> bag the machine?
<Bingo> ohga is that xkb keys?
<Ohga> Bingo: key layouts, yes
<Bingo> x.org has a wiki for it
<Ohga> I've tried following all kinds of tutorials and docs and what not...
<Ohga> so, the layout is the easy part.. I can't get the layout to work..
<Bingo> laptops differ
<Ohga> I'm on Xfce btw
<Bingo> then look into xfce info on layout
<Ohga> Bingo: so.. you're not well versed with xkb then?
<Bingo> no, there is onboard
<Ohga> ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Bingo> onboard is onscreen keyboard in gnome
<Bingo> huff
<Bingo> why is auth failing in my software updater
<Bingo> hi
<Bingo> hi
<Ohga> Bingo: um.. how would that help me?
<Bingo> :}
<Bingo> instead of worrying with re-install of ubuntu with windows, I am going at the windows side of that problem.
<jushur> Bingo: you geting hash failures?
<Bingo> public wifi, i think, cas chromium is updating atm.
<Bingo> 64.2 megs
<jushur> Bingo: "i think"? you are aware of how you connected to it right?
<Bingo> chromium shouldn0t be a system update
<Bingo> auth to tha server
<vooze> Hi, I have reported this bug, where wallpapers don't get the right colors: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1550815 - But I don't know which package that sets the wallpaper. Can anyone help me here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550815 in Ubuntu "Wallpaper changes colors?" [Undecided,New]
<Bingo> change desktop background
<Bingo> welcome
<Bingo> er, unity has that one
<Bingo> is that one a builtin
<vooze> Bingo: I'm not asking how to do it ;) I'm asking which package that handles it.
<Bingo> when i rt click i can launch "change.."
<Bingo> it's built in in unity.
<vooze> Bingo: I know I know.. You don't seem to understand my question
<Bingo> a system setting
<Bingo> mm, and i think the welcome.. pgk is the pastel screen that presents a 14.04 screen to log-on
<Bingo> what video do you use with that bug?
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> bom dia
<vooze> Bingo: Video?
<Bingo> would your driver cause bug vooze?
<PauloH> usar ubuntu tweak é seguro,por exemplo tem uma função remover o kennel antigo,será que n danifica o sistema
<vooze> Bingo: No. Its the same on both Desktop (nvidia) and Laptop (intel)
<Bingo> oic, eww
<PauloH> kernel
<Bingo> 0-51-generic
<Bingo> wwiv is a turbo borland bulletin board system (BBS) for people to call, or ssh/telnet/putty into your computer from anywhere on earth.
<MonkeyDust> BBS? reminds me of the early 90s, before www
<jackwebs> I'm trying to ubdate an old 12.04 instance and i'm getting this error:
<jackwebs> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures were invalid:
<jackwebs> sorry; W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1397815516
<MonkeyDust> jackwebs  maybe because it's suse
<jackwebs> any idea how to resolve? I've googled it and found something involving apt-get clean and moving sources files around, but it didn't work
<jackwebs> MonkeyDust, where's it come from?
<jackwebs> this is def ubuntu 12.04
<cpaelzer> jackwebs: I thought of an external ppa but that doesn't make sense either does it ?
<jackwebs> don't know, I don't really know what I'm doing :)
<cpaelzer> jackwebs: what does "grep -Hrn suse /etc/apt/*" give you
<cpaelzer> if it is a lot pipe to pastebinit and send a link
<jackwebs> no, it's some stuff from when I installed owncloud
<jackwebs> disable it?
<cpaelzer> jackwebs: depends on what/why you actually did back then  - but yes most likely disable/remove that unusual stuff that breaks you
<jackwebs> eh, just to install owncloud
<jackwebs> I guess I can find updated source for that after the upgrade
<llwalahoop> Hello! I'd like to make a clean install, but I can't get to BIOS to boot from CD. How could I install the system?
<C0r3> Guys, can anyone guide me to format usb using gparted?
<\9> C0r3: select the usb drive from the list of devices
<MonkeyDust> llwalahoop  from any boot device, or just CD ... try USB
<\9> it should have one partition, right click on it and select to format it
<\9> then apply changes
<\9> make sure that you're formatting the partition you think you're formatting or you may format something else instead
<\9> which might not be desired
<ouroumov> llwalahoop, you can't boot from BIOS or you can't get to the BIOS in order to boot?
<llwalahoop> MonkeyDust: I can't get to BIOS at all
<C0r3> \9: I have two partitions in my usb drive. One is extended and within it I have a logical partition. When I plug it to pc I get two drives. I used this usb as a bootable to install Ubuntu GNOME
<ouroumov> llwalahoop, what brand is your machine?
<llwalahoop> Sry!
<MonkeyDust> llwalahoop  that's not for this channel, then, find a manual on how to do it
<llwalahoop> ouroumov: It is HP655
<\9> C0r3: so it ultimately still has only one "real" partition, right?
<\9> you could probably nuke the extended partition and create a logical one in its place
<C0r3> \9: Nuke as in??
<\9> as in delete the partitions on the usb drive, and create a new one from the unallocated space
<llwalahoop> MonkeyDust: Any idea what would be the appropriate channel?
<C0r3> \9: Okay. I deleted all partitions.
<\9> then create a new partition and format it with fat32
<ouroumov> llwalahoop, usually you gotta ram some keys on your keyboard like Esc, F2, F12 etc while you're booting to get to the BIOS. The specific key varies with the model of computer. Look to google to find out what the key / procedure is for that machine.
<C0r3> \9: I'm not getting the option for logical partition.
<lotuspsychje> llwalahoop: or the ##hardware channel
<\9> C0r3: right click the unallocated space, there should be an option for a new partition
<C0r3> \9: I'm getting two options for 'Create as': Primary / Extended.
<C0r3> \9: I did that.
<\9> use primary
<C0r3> Okay
<\9> an extended is a partition that contains other partitions
<\9> but if you just want to format the drive with a single partition, there's no need for that
<\9> C0r3: and i cannot stress this enough: double check the actions you're about to perform before you perform them
<C0r3> \9: Yeah. I know about extended. Thanks it fixed my problem... :) But I don't have the permissions on my drive I guess
<\9> permissions?
<C0r3> \9: Everything is fine! Thank you!!!!
<\9> alright, no problem
<C0r3> \9: Don't mind, but your nick is lil weird! :P
<Guest12128> @perl
<Guest12128> clear
<C0r3> See you guys!
<pavlushka> How can I get a cloak?
<Guest12128> helo
<MonkeyDust> pavlushka  ask in #freenode
<pavlushka> Thanks
<DrkKenzor> list
<mayhem> hey people!
<zulex> hola
<mayhem> will unity 8 be in 16.04?!
<mayhem> any ideas, anyone?
<lotuspsychje> mayhem: unity7 will still be default
<lotuspsychje> mayhem: but you can already test unity8 right now, see #ubuntu+1
<k1l> mayhem: it will not be the standard. but you can try unity8 in a lxc container
<mayhem> :lotuspsychje so I guess it'll come 2 versions - unity 7 and 8 ?
<k1l> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<ash_workz> can you tile windows on Ubuntu?
<taavit15> Hi. I am using VPS and i have a program that needs to save encrypted key to external device (USB or Floppy). My question is how can I make so called reverse virtual device? So for instance i would save this info to self-created USB stick which is actually a folder
<k1l> ash_workz: yes. just drag the window to the side or the corner
<ash_workz> k1l: that's not actually what I meant by tiliing
<k1l> ash_workz: ctrl+alt+numpad can place the window by shortcut.
<ash_workz> this was what I was referring to: bit.ly/21vZyvL
<k1l> ash_workz: unity can do 2x2 tiling (or 2x1)
<loiiio> ciao
<ash_workz> I see
<ash_workz> is there a cascade feature?
<ash_workz> like this? http://bit.ly/1VMWlku
<loiiio> ciao
<loiiio> !list
<ubottu> loiiio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FunkyELF> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FunkyELF>  cuda : Depends: cuda-7-5 (= 7.5-18) but it is not going to be installed
<FunkyELF> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FunkyELF> How can I fix this?
<k1l> FunkyELF:" apt-cache policy  cuda  cuda-7-5 " in a pastebin please, like paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> FunkyELF  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<FunkyELF> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15244218/
<MonkeyDust> !find cuda
<ubottu> Found: libcuda1-331, libcuda1-331-updates, libcuda1-346, libcuda1-346-updates, libcudart6.5, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, python-pycuda (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cuda&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<k1l> FunkyELF: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<k1l> and what repo is that?
<FunkyELF> k1l: I was trying to follow this:  https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style/blob/master/INSTALL.md
<FunkyELF> k1l: I downloaded and ran "sudo dpkg -i cuda-repo-ubuntu1404-7-5-local_7.5-18_amd64.deb:
<MonkeyDust> FunkyELF  what's the outcome of  cat /etc/issue
<FunkyELF> MonkeyDust: Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela
<cfhowlett> !mint | FunkyELF
<ubottu> FunkyELF: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<edlinde> after i have upgraded my packages etc it just seems that my mouse stopped working as well on ubuntu
<edlinde> any fixes available for this?
<edlinde> Its annoying coz sometimes it works and sometimes not and then I have to use the trackpad of my laptop to click on things :(
<edlinde> would really appreciate it if any of you have a possible fix for this annoyance
<edlinde> anyone?
<ioria> edlinde, tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<edlinde> http://pastebin.ca/3384918
<edlinde> single-clicking with the mouse isn't working many at times.. I have to double click and sometimes it will work.. otherwise last resort is to click on the track pad
<edlinde> ioria, any idea why this happens?
<ioria> edlinde, uname -r is 4.2.0.30 ?
<edlinde> 4.2.0-27-generic
<ioria> edlinde, have you rebooted after the upgrade ?
<edlinde> yeah
<edlinde> ah not the recentmost
<ioria> edlinde,  ls /boot
<ioria> edlinde,  you installed linux-image-4.2.0-30-generic
<edlinde> ah ok.. so should I now reboot?
<ioria> edlinde, ls /boot  ?
<edlinde> wondering if that fixes the mouse problem?
<edlinde> ok will paste that
<ioria> idk
<edlinde> http://pastebin.ca/3384922
<k1l> reboot to the latest kernel first to test
<edlinde> this mouse business is seriously killing me
<edlinde> ok will get back
<ioria> edlinde, if you reboot, you'll have the 30 kern
<edlinde> ioria, now I am on 30
<ioria> edlinde, xsetpointer -l | grep Pointer
<edlinde> http://pastebin.ca/3384927
<ioria> edlinde, issue persists ?
<edlinde> oh also I have trouble marking text with the mouse
<edlinde> yes it does
<ioria> edlinde, lsmod | grep usbhid
<edlinde> usbhid                 49152  0
<edlinde> hid                   118784  3 hid_generic,usbhid,hid_apple
<mustu> hi, how can we list all the packages a repo has to offer?
<ioria> edlinde, it'a a Mac ?
<edlinde> no
<edlinde> its a dell latitude
<edlinde> with a mac keyboard
<edlinde> but a normal usb mouse
<edlinde> the keyboard is totally fine.. its just the mouse that is giving me headaches
<ioria> yes
<edlinde> wired optical mouse
<ioria> edlinde, lsusb
<edlinde> http://pastebin.ca/3384929
<k1l> edlinde: does it work in guest account? or using another desktop?
<edlinde> what? the mouse?
<ioria> edlinde, try Guest Account,  maybe is X related
<edlinde> it was working perfectly fine for me when I installed Ubuntu
<k1l> yes. you do use some kde ppa.
<k1l> so it could be an kde issue still.
<edlinde> no luck
<edlinde> even guest account has this problem
<edlinde> yeah I have like a gnome3 thing installed on top but it worked fine all this while
<ioria> edlinde, the mouse is directly connected to the laptop or you use an hub ?
<edlinde> directly connected via usb
<ioria> edlinde, change port ?
<edlinde> tried already
<edlinde> no luck
<ioria> edlinde, is this Avago Technologies, Pte. or what ?
<edlinde> it says "Advent" on the mouse
<ioria> edlinde,  can you pull it out and run lsusb again ?
<ioria> edlinde,  or run dmesg | tail
<wonderworld> vlc started to segfault for me today. anyone else having problems?
<edlinde> http://pastebin.ca/3384933
<wonderworld> it's VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<ioria> edlinde,  yes, Avago
<edlinde> ok
<ioria> edlinde,  try to remove the module and reload it
<edlinde> how do I do that?
<edlinde> let it be.. I gtg now
<ioria> edlinde,  sudo rmmod usbhid     sudo modprobe usbhid
<ioria> ok
<edlinde> thanks anyway
<ioria> edlinde,  np, check your video driver, if you have a xorg.conf set, or stuff like ppa
<NTQ> Hi. Is there a program that can keep track of all changes an other program makes to my system? For example a third party installer. I want to see what it does to my system directories.
<popey> NTQ: rkhunter can, I think.
<popey> NTQ: can take a 'snapshot' of the files on your system, and then you run it again and it tells you waht changed.
<popey> NTQ: not sure it looks for every file though, so might not fit your exact circumstances
<popey> NTQ: another option is to use "eatmydata" and run the installer through that, and see what it says it's going to do without it actually doing it
<NTQ> popey: Thank you. I just thought about using chroot to trick the program into thinking it operates on the real root of my system.
<ouroumov> NTQ, there's also a low-level linux function named ptrace(2) if you have the patience
<ouroumov> NTQ, there's also the user command strace that will log every system call issued by a given program
<popey> yeah, you could eatmydata and strace, to see what it's doing without doing it
<popey> if you had an hour to burn :)
<ouroumov> Oh there's also the inotify interface to watch filesystem changes NTQ
<NTQ> Very cool tools. Thank you, guys. I will take a look at them.
<vicente> does anyone know how to start playing a video using OMXplayer by providing the start point in hh:mm:ss ?
<NTQ> I know about inotify. I often work with it.
<Nilesh> when is the next LTS release?
<Pici> Nilesh: April.
<Jonii> Hello. I have a problem
<Jonii> dmesg tells me "failed to start hw scan -108"
<Nilesh> 0k, that will support till?
<Pici> Nilesh: 2021
<Nilesh> ok thanks :)
<ash_workz> can you restore all windows from 1 application? (ie all terminals)
<Jonii> This message comes from ath10k_pci, my wireless device is QCA6164 or something similar. I can't connect to many wifi-
<ash_workz> and also, can you cycle through windows of just 1 application? Right now i have to hold ctrl, tab to the program, and wait for that program to expand into windows :(
<Jonii> ash_workz: alt+tilde
<Jonii> Or whatever you have above tab
<Jonii> between tab and esc
<ash_workz> Jonii: thanks!
<ash_workz> is there a way to restore all windows from an app too?
<ash_workz> I know holding down super shoes numbers on the apps
<ash_workz> but pressing the associated number just launches the most recent window from that app
<Jonii> double tap the number?
<Jonii> It's not quite what you asked but pretty close
<ioria> Jonii, have you seen this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6164 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0041] is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Jonii> ioria: yes
<ash_workz> Jonii: what do you mean?
<ash_workz> Jonii: oh
<ash_workz> TAP
<ash_workz> I read it as TAB
<Jonii> ioria: kvalos thing worked kinda as well as it does now after I upgraded my kernel to 4.4 :p
<ioria> Jonii, wow
<Jonii> that is, it's weird and spotty, kinda works every now and then but has lotsa unstability
<Jonii> I haven't tried both kvalos patch + 4.4 kernel
<Jonii> I don't know how they would interact
<ioria> Jonii, and this ? http://ath10k.infradead.narkive.com/CE43Al6D/patch-ath10k-fix-wmi-scan-command-length
<Jonii> new to me. If I have understood correctly, this issue is that the ath10k_pci driver thing crashes if you try to connect low-strength 5ghz wlan
<tappy> yo yo
<heedly> I installed the texlive package and a plugin for latex in moin. It says it can't find latex though
<UbuntuDude> how to apply the same command on ubuntu thunar to be able to opnen terminal here using F4? ... xfconfig-query -c xsettings -p /Gtk/CanChangeAccels -T
<kermit1111> "Unable to locate package subversion"
<ash_workz> ugh! I get so annoyed with this... HOW do you escape single quotes in egrep?!
<kermit1111> can someone help me with this error?
<EriC^^> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.13-1ubuntu3 (wily), package size 276 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<ash_workz> erm
<EriC^^> kermit1111: which ubuntu are you using?
<ash_workz> and parens
<k1l> kermit1111: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<kermit1111> kubuntu 14.10
<ash_workz> egrep -rns 'define\([\'"]SOME_CONST\b'
<k1l> kermit1111: 14.10 is dead. update to 15.04 and then to 15.10 asap
<k1l> !eolupgrade | kermit1111
<ubottu> kermit1111: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dannymichel> I notice a weird black line for less than half a millisecond on youtube videos in chrome. it just shows up randomly
<kermit1111> !eolupgrade
<k1l> kermit1111: and if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months better stay on LTS in the first place
<kermit1111> ok, but this is all i have right now
<kermit1111> i will not stay on this forever
<kermit1111> i just installed it from a dvd becasue my pc is not working correctly
<Nilesh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases is not accessing
<k1l> kermit1111: than get a 14.04 or 15.10 dvd /usb and install that
<moat_joe> Can I make apt-get wait on getting a lockfile rather than failing saying apt-get is already in use by another process?
<k1l> kermit1111: 14.10 is dead since july 2015 and you have serious security issues and they are not going to be fixed.
<EriC^^> kermit1111: are you able to get another dvd?
<kermit1111> ok, can i upgrade? using the built in software update tool?
<k1l> kermit1111: see the bots message
<k1l> kermit1111: its faster if you get a 15.10 or 14.04 copy and do a fresh install, really
<xangua> kermit1111: it will surely take more time than downloading and installing a supporting release
<k1l> since 15.04 is dead too now you need to do 2 upgrades.
<k1l> i mean, you dont install windows vista today and argue its not supported anymore....
<kermit1111> k1l: ok, in that case i will have to download the latest and burn it to dvd
<kermit1111> k1l: i will get tha latest ubuntu on dvd, and then come back here, so i'll be back
<kermit1111> thanks so far!
<k1l> kermit1111: alright
<LazyAngel> Hi. while doing a apt-get install (interactive package) my ssh session timed out. I see the process is still running. Should I kill it?
<jackwebs> so I think a machine crached out during do-release-upgrade
<jackwebs> is there any way to resume or check the status of it?
<jackwebs> machine is still on and working, reporting new version with lsb_release -a, but apt-get still acts like it's locked by another process
<Squarism> Anyone able to get native notifications from chrome? If so, how do u set it up?
<Squarism> displayed by NotifyOSD that is
<anuj> Hey I am using basic terminal from ubuntu ctrl+alt+t and my mentor asked are you using bash? I am not sure what the answer is
<fmntf> hi! i've tried to change timezone via timedatectl+tzdata reconfigure, but `date` still uses the wrong timezone. any hint? http://pastebin.com/jDYsjz0Q
<EriC^^> anuj: type echo $SHELL
<downlwil> How do i download all pdf files from a website?
<xangua> downlwil: that's a really vague question
<downlwil> Is there a software for cralwling a website for pdf files?
<paulymorphous> Hello. I can't seem to delete old kernels from Synaptic. Is anyone able to help me with this?
<NightStrike> how do I use do-release-upgrade to upgrade in place from 08.04LTS to 10.04LTS?
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'm having trouble connecting my cell phone's audio via bluetooth to the pc
<delt> i get: Connection Failed: Stream setup failed
<delt> i can transfer files via bluetooth fine
<xangua> NightStrike: even upgrading from LTS to LTS, would be faster to just install a supported release
<NightStrike> I don't have access to the computer
<SchrodingersScat> then how were you going to run that command?
<NightStrike> physical access
<NightStrike> in any case, do-release-upgrade seems to not work
<NightStrike> it tries to download 12.04 instead of 10.04
<LTNT> hello
<SchrodingersScat> howdy
<NightStrike> how do I tell do-release-upgrade to download 10.04?
<LTNT> hi @SchrodingersScat
<nacc> NightStrike: neither of those are supported anymore
<LTNT> Can someone please tell me how can i create a webapp like codeacademy ?
<delt> ... so anyone familiar with this bluetooth audio problem?
<NightStrike> how do I tell do-release-upgrade to download 10.04?
<nacc> NightStrike: i don't believe the tools will let you upgrade to things that are not supported ... why would you want to be on 10.04?
<NightStrike> That's what this page says to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS
<NightStrike> and, it's what that page says is supported
<NightStrike> 8 > 10 > 12
<nacc> NightStrike: "Version: 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (Will no longer be supported after May 9th 2013)"
<NightStrike> I am aware that 10 is out of support
<zykotick9> NightStrike: if you are currently at 8.04 i'd _strongly_ suggest you backup your files and install fresh  YMMV
<NightStrike> I'm trying to upgrade 8 to 10 to 12.  The do-release-upgrade won't download the changes for 10, however.
<NightStrike> can you at least tell me what do-release-upgrade does so that I can do it manually?
<nacc> NightStrike: I don't think there is a supported path for that, 8.04 has been EOL for years at this point. I believe the tooling will always try to go to the nearest LTS that is supported
<NightStrike> or tell me where I can get the older lucid tarball that it would have downloaded?
<ioria> ioria21972
<NightStrike> I found it.  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/lucid.tar.gz
<finisherr> What are folks doing regarding the glibc vulnerability in 10.04 systems?
<baizon> finisherr: 10.04 is EOL, so nothing i guess
<xangua> finisherr: nothing
<finisherr> FIgured. Ok
<baizon> finisherr: i mean its EOL fir almost a year now, so i would recommend to upgrade
<afrokarlsson> living silver is siamease polarbear blood
<teward> finisherr: 10.04 is EOL, so it never got looked at or fixed.  Upgrade to 12.04 or newer.
<finisherr> This is what I suspected
<finisherr> Just making sure
<teward> finisherr: refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for a list of what releases are 'current'
<teward> and refer to there regularly for EOL release dates/items.
<someboy> Hi
<someboy> are these steps good enough for encryption https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0788dd86af09c73bf70a
<Emersont1> hey
<lerner> there is a directory full of directories. All of them have a common name: "decede". How do I rename all subdirectories and delete that part?
<SchrodingersScat> lerner: rename 's/decede//' * #?
<SchrodingersScat> oh, subdirectories...
<Guest71094> I've built a small openstack cloud using ubuntu autopilot and everything succedded fine and I have a starter project, but I lack the openstack admin credentials.  I don't believe i missed setting something, is there a default login that I'm overlooking?  Sorry if there is a more specific ubuntu/openstack channel.
<delt> is there any replacement for blueman that will support audio correctly?
<Guest71094> I have the account created during the autopilot install but it only allows me to administer the project it creates, not the actual openstack dashboard
<delt> [pts/14][user@phobos]:~$ pactl load-module pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<delt> Failure: Module initialization failed
<user54541210> hellow guys, does someone know how to make that all the programs and the display of my windows stay, even after turning of my pc with Ubuntu 15.1?
<delt> user54541210: suspend or hibernate mode?
<arash> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<user54541210> delt: I dont have any problem when suspending or hibernating my laptop. The thing is that when I turn off my laptop, I loose all the positions of the windows of my programs. Like I have to start all over again, and start moving and reordering everything, so its comfortable for working
<dionysus69> inserting sleep into .profile delays login itself. How do I run something late but not delay the login at the same time ?
<Tin_man> user54541210, probably have to write a script and that would be a pretty long on, might have a keystroke recorder type program that would record your methods when you rearange everything
<jackwebs> I just upgraded to 14.04 and I've lost all sound, where do I start?
<user54541210> Tin_man: do you know any script out there that does this?
<pavlushka> jackwebs: alsa
<jackwebs> alsa what?
<jackwebs> reinstall?
<delt> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pavlushka> jackwebs: you can run dpkg-reconfigure or purge & reinstall for alsa
<squinty> !alsamixer
<jackwebs> ok
<jackwebs> I'll try that
<pavlushka> jackwebs: you can test the gui hardware testing
<delt> that bluetooth setup guide is way outdated
<jackwebs> pavlushka, what?
<delt> anyone have an idea why i get this? --
<delt> [pts/0][user@phobos]:~$ pactl load-module pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<delt> Failure: Module initialization failed
<pavlushka> jackwebs: you can test the gui hardware testing tools, its pre-installed
<jackwebs> how do I do that pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> jackwebs: Its called system testing, type in the dashboard and you'll see.
<jackwebs> dashboard pavlushka ?
<jackwebs> pavlushka, if you mean the unity dash, I'm in lubuntu, lxde
<jackwebs> so I don't have that
<jackwebs> in mixer it only shows pulseaudio dummy output
<mas886> How can I configure hot corners in gnome?
<jackwebs> seems the only output device I have is "dummy output"
<delt> ...so, what do you guys recommend for bluetooth instead of blueman?
<Callek> sooo I have an issue where my mouse cursor dissapears (the mouse pointer still works, I can still see hovered tooltips and selection-hover, etc -- clicks still work)
<Callek> It seems to happen more often when I have a flash website open, sometimes even more so when I use fullscreen with flash
<Callek> My only remedy I've found so far is reboot, but I'm open to a command-line fix
<Callek> (or something to search for in syslog)
<Callek> I'm on 15.10
<Callek> using Firefox as browser
 * Callek awaits any ideas ;-)
 * Callek has already restarted since last instance, fwiw
<dracnoc> Callek: Are you using a compositor/opengl? I get the same issue unless I turn off desktop effects, then the mouse pointer behaves normally
<ouroumov_> LazyAngel, dunno but in the future you wanna run this type of commands in tmux or screen.
<Callek> I think so, but not certain
<ouroumov_> Oh sorry LazyAngel: scroll snafu on my part
 * Callek is relatively new to using linux as a desktop, used to primarily only use it as a remote server :-)
<LazyAngel> ouroumov_: no worries, I have noe added keepalive on my ssh session and nothing broke. a reboot and reinstall of the package worked
<jackwebs> I think in the past I had to remove pulseaudio to get sound to work, is that still an option in 14.04?
<jackwebs> I hope someone can help me with this, I'm totally lost :(
<dracnoc> Callek: If you can, switch off your desktop compositor/effects and see if that helps. It might be a driver bug, I'm not certain but it's always been apparent when running the nVidia blob drivers.
<Callek> dracnoc: I know for sure I don't have an nVidia card
<Callek> it would be an intel integrated graphics
<Callek> dracnoc: but further questions -- does disabling desktop compositor/effects re-instate the cursor, even after it has dissapeared? and is it possible to disable via command line (easily?) ;-)
 * Callek would have been happy with a `service foo restart` if it didn't cause any active programs/desktop to close ;-)
<viju> How do I remove wine?
<viju> Although I used, sudo apt-get remove wine, it's still tehre
<viju> there*
<delt> jackwebs: you can get jack and pulse to play nice together: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Digital_Music_Composition/Making_Sound#Making_Sound_On_Linux
<jackwebs> delt, I've got no sound at all
<dracnoc> Callek: Hmmm ... the only thing to do is try it. I'm not sure if it is even possible to switch of the compositor with a Unity desktop, but it's certainly possible in other environments such as XFCE and KDE
<jackwebs> delt, what is jack?
<jackwebs> I don't think I need it, I just need some sound
<delt> jackwebs: what sound card?
<Callek> dracnoc: yea, I have default-15.10 desktop, which iirc is unity
<delt> jackwebs: also is pulseaudio running? what program(s) fail to output sound?
<jackwebs> delt, how can I tell?
<jackwebs> everything fails to output sound
<jackwebs> clementine, at the moment
<delt> ok, can you do: ps xau | grep pulseaudio
<delt> in the output you should see a line like: user      2146  2.2  0.5 1149036 22200 ?       SLl  13:48   0:15 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<jackwebs> yah it's running
<delt> ok, now if you play a youtube video in your browser you don't get sound?
<dracnoc> Callek: I did find one reference to switching off desktop effects, but it comes with warnings. Read first and test at your own peril :)
<jackwebs> idk I don't think I have flash installed delt
<dracnoc> Callek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/689602/disable-all-visual-effects-in-ubuntu-15-10
<delt> or anything that uses pulse
<jackwebs> I'll try youtube delt gimme a sec
<jackwebs> yeah it's silent
<delt> jackwebs: what about the output routing in the volume control (pavucontrol)?
<jackwebs> delt, in the volume control it only shows dummy output
<jackwebs> no other devices
<jackwebs> i dunno what output routing is though
<jackwebs> it says nothing aout that
<delt> while the youtube video or whatever is playing, run pavucontrol, what do you see under "playback"?
<jackwebs> chromium playback
<jackwebs> it's moving, like there's sound
<jackwebs> but I guess it's all just going to dummy output device
<delt> ok, there should be a drop-down menu to select which output device
<delt> does it show only dummy output?
<jackwebs> yah, under output devices
<jackwebs> yah only shows dummy
<jackwebs> no wait, there's "hardware output devices" i can select, and if I do, it says there are none
<delt> ok... in a terminal can you try "alsamixer" and see if it detects any sound cards?
<jackwebs> "cannot open mixer, no such file or directory"
<jackwebs> weird
<delt> in alsamixer press F6 to select sound card, it will show you what alsa sees as available output device
<jackwebs> alsamixer worked ( and sound worked) before upgrade to 14.04, from 12.04
<jackwebs> but I think I had pulseaudio removed
<jackwebs> I think
<delt> jackwebs: lspci | grep -i audio
<jackwebs> delt, 00:08.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<delt> jackwebs: is that your sound card? seems like the hdmi output on your graphics card
<jackwebs> delt, nooo idea
<jackwebs> it's prob a built in sound
<jackwebs> but there is nvidia hdmi too, so
<delt> jackwebs: lsmod | grep -e snd -e sound
<mas886> How can I configure hot corners in gnome?
<jackwebs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jackwebs> delt https://paste.ubuntu.com/15246106/
<delt> snd_hda_intel seems like your onboard sound card, weird that alsa doesn't find it
<jackwebs> definitely. it was working before upgrade like I said
<jackwebs> any idea what I could try
<delt> jackwebs: lspci doesn't show a line something like: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<jackwebs> ?
<delt> jackwebs: try booting a live-cd from another distro and see if sound works
<delt> jackwebs: say linux mint or so
<jackwebs> delt, the only thing that is not NVidia is the Ethernet controller
<jackwebs> and there's no CD drive on this machine
<jackwebs> I'm not sure I have a spare usb either at the mo :\
<jackwebs> and I don't really want to have to install another distro if i can help it
<jackwebs> this audio was working like a couple hours ago with 12.04
<delt> jackwebs: i'd test to see if the sound hardware works from a live-cd... no need to install, just boot the live-cd, and play some sound
<dracnoc> jackwebs: just out of curiosity ... install SMPlayer. It allows you to play a video and send the audio to any recognized audio hardware via the menu. Pick a vid and see what audio channels work for you. It's helpful in finding what audio channels are actually working
<jackwebs> ok dracnoc I'll try that
<jackwebs> delt, liveCD not really an option any time soon
<delt> jackwebs: live-usb then =)
<delt> jackwebs: perhaps the same you used to install?
<jackwebs> well, liveCD never an option, live usb no time soon delt
<jackwebs> this machine's had Ubuntu on it for 5 years delt..
<delt> ok... so, hmmm....
<delt> jackwebs: can you try booting a different kernel from the grub bootup menu?
<alkisg> For people that will want to upgrade from 12.04 to 16.04, will it be necessary to upgrade to 14.04 first, or is it OK if they just edit sources.list and jump straight to 16.04?
<jackwebs> ummm I'll have a look delt
<mcphail> alkisg: 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04, as far as I know
<jackwebs> what if it doesn't list any other kernels? is there a way?
<delt> check in /boot
<alkisg> mcphail: thanks, meh I'm guessing that will take 10 hours :D
<jackwebs> ok I got some options delt
<jackwebs> 3.2.0.64 is the default, I also have 3.2.0.60
<jackwebs> 32 , 14 and 12
<mcphail> alkisg: and I don't think you can upgrade to 16.04 until 16.04.1 is released
<jackwebs> any preferences delt?
<delt> try the earliest :D
<jackwebs> 3.2.0.12 it is
<alkisg> mcphail: whoops, I haven't heard that before, thanks, checking...
<jackwebs> alsamixer still doesn't work from cli..
<jackwebs> waiting for gui to boot
<jackwebs> still no sound delt
<jackwebs> although now my graphics are buggered too
<jackwebs> so.. progress
<delt> jackwebs: sound stopped working when you updated to 14.04?
<kvaidyan> .net
<jackwebs> delt,  that's right
<jackwebs> dracnoc, SMPlayer doesn't seem to be working either
<delt> yeah you'd really need to find a spare usb stick... even just a 1gb to test booting with a live image
<jackwebs> well even if I do what am I gonna do next delt?
<jackwebs> is there nothing else I can try?
<jackwebs> I got a lot of work to do and I just wanted to stick some music on in the meantime :)
<delt> jackwebs: at least you'll know if it's a hardware problem
<dracnoc> jackwebs: Damn ... is it giving any reasons why not?
<jackwebs> delt, it's not going to be a hardware problem..
<jackwebs> dracnoc, just no noise..
<dracnoc> jackwebs: But is it playing the video?
<jackwebs> dracnoc, I tried it with an audio file
<jackwebs> so no
<jackwebs> I can maybe try a video
<delt> jackwebs: it's been too long since i futzed around with kernel audio drivers... so i can't be of much more assistance sadly :(
<jackwebs> OK well thanks for trying delt
<delt> jackwebs: oh, what does "aplay -l" show?
<delt> can you pastebin the output of that?
<jackwebs> no soundcards found :(
<jackwebs> that's probably not a good sign huh
<delt> well, now we know it's not an issue with pulseaudio or jack
<jackwebs> idk what jack is
<delt> jackwebs: find /dev | grep -e snd -e pcm
<alkisg> jackwebs: what's the output of this command? du -sh /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<jackwebs>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/15246294/ delt
<knee4> Just tried to reinstall ubuntu, install was succuessful  but it is not shoming up on the boot menu or bios
<jackwebs> alkisg, 121M	/lib/modules/3.2.0-99-generic
<delt> jackwebs: looks like the kernel only sees the hdmi on your graphics card
<jackwebs> delt, even that's not making sound tho
<alkisg> jackwebs: you have 3.2 kernel in 14.04?
<jackwebs> alkisg, I guess?
<jackwebs> idk
<knee4> Just tried to reinstall ubuntu, install was succuessful  but it is not showing up on the boot menu or bios
<alkisg> You should have 3.13 at least
<delt> jackwebs: oh, reboot to your normal kernel =)
<alkisg> jackwebs: ls /boot/vmlinuz*, which kernels are there?
<jackwebs> delt, I did
<jackwebs> I think
<delt> alkisg: sorry my fault... i recommended to try an earlier kernel
<alkisg> Ah
<delt> jackwebs: did you reboot after testing the other kernel?
<jackwebs> no delt , alkisg , this is my latest kernel
<knee4> Just tried to reinstall ubuntu, install was succuessful  but it is not showing up on the boot menu or bios
<jackwebs> I rebooted back to the latest again
<delt> ok
<nacc_> knee4: please just ask once and wait for a response
<delt> jackwebs: what does uname -a say?
<knee4> sorry
<jackwebs> delt, alkisg Linux htpc 3.2.0-99-generic #139-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 1 23:16:38 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<delt> jackwebs: and ls /lib/modules | grep 3.2
<alkisg> jackwebs: did I correctly understand that this is 14.04?
<jackwebs> alkisg, you did
<alkisg> jackwebs, then you have the wrong kernel
<jackwebs> maybe something went wrong during the update
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<delt> ^ what alkisg said
<jackwebs> ok
<jackwebs> maybe there's other stuff didn't update properly too?
<delt> jackwebs: just curious, do you have a dir named 3.2.0-99-generic in /lib/modules ?
<delt> ls /lib/modules | grep 3.2.0
<alkisg> He said he does, so the package from 12.04 stayed installed
<delt> ok
<alkisg> 110mb in size
<jackwebs> yeah
<jackwebs> that's all correct what you just said
<alkisg> jackwebs: (do the kernel installation), how did you upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<blndidiot> Hey- I did apt-get upgrade and one of the package updates is asking that I choose a character encoding format.  I'm not sure which one to choose.  How do I decide? Here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/VX9tRJm.png
<alkisg> blndidiot: press enter in all questions, it will keep your current settings
<AciD`> blndidiot > utf-8, always utf-8
<jackwebs> alkisg, kernel update is running, I did do-release-upgrade
<delt> blink: UTF-8
<AciD`> or what alkisg said
<delt> blndidiot: UTF-8
<alkisg> If you need to change it in the future, it's dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<blndidiot> alkisg: Well, right before this screen popped up.. I got some perl warnings about language being unset so I wasn't sure if this was related
<blndidiot> I'll go with UTF-8 thanks
<delt> alkisg: for bluetooth stuff, what do you recommend to use as an alternative to blueman?
<alkisg> blndidiot: what's your locale/lang?
<alkisg> delt, no idea, sorry :)
<blndidiot> I always use en-us for everything
<delt> ok thanks anyway
<kermit_> is flashrom in the repository of ubuntu?
<delt> blndidiot: then utf-8 will be fine
<blndidiot> thanks guys
<x03> Hello, my computer won't shut down when told to, it just locks up.
<AciD`> blndidiot > ok, then try to use that name in a folder/cmd : 'touché'
<AciD`> :/
<AciD`> x03 > `dmesg`
<x03> http://pastebin.com/aVMByF63
<jackwebs> soo rebooting with new kernel delt alkisg , hoping this will just work?
<alkisg> jackwebs: yup
<delt> jackwebs: probably
<alkisg> (hoping)
<jackwebs> alsamixer still dont work
<alkisg> You're with the new kernel now?
<AciD`> x03 > with newlines plz..
<delt> jackwebs: type uname -a to make sure
<x03> Excuse me; how?
<AciD`> your paste is unreadable :(
<x03> I'm not sure what exactly I'm able to do about it.
<jackwebs> delt, alkisg uname -a showing 3.13 now
<delt> jackwebs: lsmod | grep snd
<jackwebs> but problem is as before
<delt> jackwebs: and find /dev | grep -e snd -e pcm
<jackwebs> delt https://paste.ubuntu.com/15246409/
<jackwebs> and
<alkisg> jackwebs: and, you didn't answer how did you upgrade.... from the gui? with some commands?
<jackwebs> delt https://paste.ubuntu.com/15246417/
<jackwebs> I did alkisg , I did do-release-upgrade
<alkisg> jackwebs: ok, now, does aplay -l list anything?
<alkisg> (sudo aplay -l, maybe)
<jackwebs> alkisg,  no
<jackwebs> oh, sudo does
<delt> jackwebs: find /dev | grep -e snd -e pcm
<jackwebs> with sudo it has three things
<alkisg> and sudo aplay /bin/ls
<jackwebs> delt I sent you that
<alkisg> does that make a strange noice?
<jackwebs> yes it does alkisg
<jackwebs> really loudly
<delt> oh yeah sorry
<jackwebs> thx
<jackwebs> lol
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> :D
<jackwebs> you have nearly killed my cat, problem remains
<delt> jackwebs: probably user/group permissions
<alkisg> Or default soundcard issues
<jackwebs> sooo..
<delt> alkisg: he said pavucontrol showed no output devices other than dummy
<jackwebs> pavucontrol still shows nothing
<jackwebs> just dummy
<delt> jackwebs: ls -l /dev/snd; groups
<alkisg> jackwebs: is there any reason to suspect that you have uninstalled pulseaudio or any other significant parts of the sound subsystem?
<jackwebs> alkisg, I did, and reinstalled it
<jackwebs> trying to fix this
<jackwebs> but it could be that something failed in the upgrade
<alkisg> Is ubuntu-desktop installed now? dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<jackwebs> delt, you want the output of that?
<delt> jackwebs: yeah if you can
<jackwebs> alkisg, no it's not
<alkisg> Install it, you're missing things
<delt> "groups" and "ls -l /dev/snd"
<alkisg> When you uninstall pulseaudio, it removes ubutnu-desktop and a lot of other things
<jackwebs> alkisg, lubuntu-desktop still exist? can I install that instead?
<alkisg> If you reinstall pulseaudio, it doesn't reinstall those things
<alkisg> Yup, you should be able to use that instead
<jackwebs> delt groups: jack adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare debian-transmission nopasswdlogin
<delt> jackwebs: what about /dev/snd?
<jackwebs> delt https://paste.ubuntu.com/15246459/
<alkisg> delt, I believe he should have sound access via pulse even if he's not in any group at all
<jackwebs> OK installing lubuntu desktop
<delt> jackwebs: you're not part of the 'audio' group
<alkisg> delt, the audio group is for *direct* sound access
<alkisg> Ie. not via pulse
<alkisg> I don't think he's supposed to be in the audio group
<delt> alkisg: ok... sorry my mistake
<llutz> delt: there is no need for users to be in audio-group
<delt> you need to be if you want to run jack or direct access to alsa devices afaik
<alkisg> Sure, for direct access yeah, but not for normal audio in a lubuntu/pulseaudio session...
<delt> but yeah everything uses pulse nowadays so =)
<jackwebs> I've added myself to audio group anyway
<jackwebs> cos why not
<delt> jackwebs: it certainly can't hurt
<alkisg> jackwebs: because you might break pulse access
<delt> alkisg: really?
<jackwebs> alkisg, I think I already did
<jackwebs> lol
<alkisg> Some devices need serialized access, cooperated
<jackwebs> if I get it working, I'll try removing myself
<delt> alkisg: i'm part of audio on both my mint systems and have no problems with audio
<jackwebs> sooo reboot after lubuntu desktop is installed?
<alkisg> I don't know if snd is one of them, at some point in the past one could use only pulse OR direct alsa, not both of them, now both of them can be used in parallel
<delt> even running pulse as a jack client
<alkisg> jackwebs, yup
<jackwebs> k nearly done
<jackwebs> I think
<delt> alkisg: dunno, in those days i was still using my SB live, which supported multiple hardware channels =)
<alkisg> hardware channels != software reentrancy
<delt> yeah i think that's why they dropped it
<jackwebs> whoah ok now my grub has a background
<delt> because of some state-per-channel shenanigans, like you mentioned reentrancy problems
<alkisg> jackwebs: when you apt-get remove pulseaudio, and it says it'll remove 100 packages, DO think before pressing OK :D
<delt> haha indeed :D
<jackwebs> I did, I though "wow that'll save a lot of disk space"
<alkisg> Hahaha
<kermit_> can someone help me compare two files? please?
<delt> kermit_: diff
<alkisg> diff file1 file2, or meld for graphical
<delt> kermit_: diff <file1> <file2>
<jackwebs> OK so on boot I'm getting "system program problem detected"
<delt> jackwebs: if you press details what does it say?
<jackwebs> delt, no details button
<jackwebs> "OK" or "report problems"
<jackwebs> I have an audio device!
<jackwebs> and I have sound! woo!
<alkisg> jackwebs: sudo rm /var/crash/*, and only bother with it if it shows up again (you might have that because of all the mess you did)
<jackwebs> cheers alkisg, I can live with an error message, sound works
<alkisg> :)
<jackwebs> if it starts bothering me I'll apt-get remove some more stuff
<jackwebs> ;)
<alkisg> The error message could be from the past, and you did not see it because apport was missing too :D
<alkisg> (the package that reports the errors)
<jackwebs> k now I gotta peel that cat off the ceiling
<bray90820> What is the best smart test tool on ubuntu
<bekks> bray90820: the only one existing perhaps. smartctl.
<bray90820> There is a smart test in disk utility
<bekks> bray90820: Which is using smartctl.
<bray90820> Well then I'm all set
<wmp> hello, i have encrypted home direcotry. I want to mount this on second system, how can i get parameters to mount? I trying mount manual, but i have only encrypted files names
<bekks> !ecryptfs
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> wmp: you need to decrypt and mount, which is described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<kermit_> delt:thanks!
<kermit_> why does "diff backup.bin backup_copy.bin" not produce any output?
<kermit_> is that normal if the files are the same?
<bekks> Because diff is for textual input only, not for binary files.
<krobzaur> hello all! I just discovered that upgrading my ubuntu 14.04 installation to a new kernel broke my ability to boot. I booted into an older kernel version and the problem disappeared. How should I handle this situation? I can elaborate on the errors I'm getting if anyone is interested
<bekks> You need to use a binary diff tool for creating a diff of binary input.
<wmp> bekks: how can i get details about cipher and other?
<delt> kermit_: no output from diff means the files are identical
<bekks> wmp: usingg ecrytfs, you dont choose all that.
<delt> kermit_: if you compare binary files, you'll just get a line like "files differ"
<wmp> ok
<A11en> Hi :D I need to know how to upgrade Ubuntu from 10 to what ever is supported :( any help ?
<x03> Hello, I can't move my mouse pointer unless I click first.
<kermit_> ah, that figures
<bekks> !eolupgrade | A11en
<ubottu> A11en: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kermit_> i did get "lines differ" for two of the files
<kermit_> i was intentionally trying to make a copy of one of them to see what i get
<kermit_> when i compare them
<kermit_> bekks: it looks like you're wrong then?
<bekks> kermit_: No. Use diff on two text files, and see the difference.
<Pici> iirc, there is a flag for diff to allow binary diffs, I'm not sure what the output looks like
<x03> Gys? This is really annoying.
<bekks> kermit_: this article gives you a few ideas on how to compare binary files: http://superuser.com/questions/125376/how-do-i-compare-binary-files-in-linux
<x03> Why do I have to click my mouse before I can move the pointer?
<x03> I mean it goes to sleep.
<mustu> hi can apt list all the available packages form a specific repo?
<delt> x03: you mean each time you move it?
<delt> x03: or it just moves while the button is pressed?
<ioria> !info dhex
<ubottu> dhex (source: dhex): ncurses based hex editor with diff mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.68-2 (wily), package size 57 kB, installed size 145 kB
<bekks> mustu: By browsing to the repo, in your browser.
<kermit_> bekks: i think i understand what you mean
<mustu> bekks they don't allow browsing through a web browser
<bekks> mustu: Really? Isnt it a http repo?
<kermit_> so cmp is fo binary and diff is for textual?
<mustu> bekks yes that's http but they say they've disabled that.. it throws an XML error response
<mustu> bekks http://packages.elastic.co/elasticsearch/2.x/debian
<bekks> mustu: https://www.elastic.co/downloads/elasticsearch/ -- there you can see the available downloads.
<trunk_monkey> mustu: grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_*_Packages
<trunk_monkey> mustu: grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_*_Packages | more - easier to view
<wmpp> bekks: unfrtunatelly, i cannot mount my home directory
<bekks> wmpp: Why not?
<bekks> wmpp: Did you decrypt it?
<wmpp> bekks: i copy mount parameters from my ubuntu and i have error and encrypted files
<bekks> wmpp: So you did not decrypt it, as the article told you to do.
<wmpp> when i trying to mount without extra options, my FNEK is other that on normal system
<wmpp> bekks: yes, becouse this dont works
<bekks> wmpp: Because what doesnt work?
<wmpp> when i put fnek from my normal system, i have error about file not found
<bekks> wmpp: Forget mounting until you decrypt it.
<wmpp> bekks: i have mounted partition as ext4
<wmpp> bekks: now i trying to mount /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/wmp/.Private/ to /mnt/home/wmp_no_encrypt/
<bekks> wmpp: Decrypt it.
<wmpp> mount -t encryptfs asks me for ciphers and other...
<kermit_> can someone tell me how users are able to write reviews and rate apps in software center when the softwre is not coming from software center?
<wmpp> bekks: to decrypt: mount -t encryptfs /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/wmp/.Private/ /mnt/home/wmp_no_encrypt/ ?
<bekks> wmpp: No. Since thats for a different usecase as the article clearly states.
<bekks> wmpp: Maybe this is what you are looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<wmpp> bekks: this method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually dont works, return me crypted files...
<bekks> wmpp: Why wont it work?
<bekks> wmpp: What exactly happens, when doing what exactly?
<aegis> Do I have to ask to ask a question?
<bekks> aegis: No you dont.
<aegis> Cool.
<wmpp> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15246744/
<o19946023> Hello!
<ed_1> help please, wifi card lost after reboot or standby, only returns after battery out-5 mins. heres all the logs etc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15216474/
<vooze> ed_1: try updating your bios?
<Dr-008> good evening. question; i installed ubuntu via a DVD but screwed up the grub2 install. i now cant boot from disk anymore either to try to reinstall
<Dr-008> and i cant boot into ubuntu either
<Dr-008> only to windows
<Dr-008> ive tried modifying my boot via easybcd i think its called
<Dr-008> but no success
<bekks> Dr-008: So what did you do exactly?
<Dr-008> bekks, i installed ubuntu, then it had to reboot. then it rebooted. then it said i had to remove the disk and press enter
<Dr-008> i removed the disk and preseed enter. but i thought it wasnt working so i forced a reboot
<Dr-008> i think thats where i broke the grub2 insall or something
<Dr-008> anyway, im hoping theres a way to reinstall on the partitions i already made (and already successfully installed ubuntu too)
<Dr-008> or to just modify the windows bootloader to boot ubuntu
<Dr-008> or perhabs install grub2 via windows
<bekks> Dr-008: So where did you install grub to?
<Dr-008> i figured i could install grub2 via cli on live-disk boot. but that disk doesnt boot anymore
<Dr-008> bekks, i told it to overwrite the windows boot
<Dr-008> which i found online i should do
<bekks> Dr-008: Which device did you specify?
<Dr-008> but it seems like it didnt overwrite that at all
<Dr-008> bekks, i dont know anymore
<Dr-008> the windows boot loader
<Dr-008> or something like that
<bekks> Dr-008: That "something" is important.
<Dr-008> you know, windows boot menu
<Dr-008> the same as grub
<Dr-008> only from windows
<Dr-008> online it said i should specify that to install ubuntu grub2 to that device block
<Dr-008> but the question is, how can i boot from my ubuntu disk again?
<Dr-008> when i press f12 and wait for the boot menu to popup i choose my dvd drive
<Dr-008> i hear it reading
<Dr-008> but then it just goes to my windows bootloader thingy where i can choose from the os's
<Nek`> Hello !
<Nek`> I have a problem guys: I have a /boot partition to resize but I have an LVM partition. That I need to resize first to achieve that.
<Nek`> Is there a simple and safe way to resize lvm ?
<bekks> Nek`: then you should creata full backup first.
<bekks> Nek`: No, no simple way, and without a backup, nothing is safe.
<Nek`> I already have a backup but well, it would be better to success the resizing :)
<Nek`> bekks: you mean I need to do all from the command line ?
<bekks> Nek`: Of course.
<Nek`> :/
<Nek`> Any good tutorial that explain it clearly ?
<Zren> Any of you guys have a postinstall.sh script to share that install/configure apps?
<TTTA> anyone have any idea what could be causing a kernel error on starting up a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<k1l> TTTA: what linux did you install exactly? and what machine is that?
<TTTA> UBUNTU 14.04.4, machine I built myself
<bekks> TTTA: And which error exactly do you get?
<TTTA> I'd have to restart and get a picture of it
<k1l> what cpu, what gpu, how much ram? did it work with another os before? what is the exact issue? did the live-usb work?
<TTTA> there's a stack trace or something
<TTTA> I've installed UBUNTU on here before, same version
<TTTA> I had a stable UBUNTU 14.04/WIN10 install for about a year
<bekks> TTTA: Irrelevant for  your issue :)
<TTTA> which part is irrelevant?
<bekks> What you had installed before.
<TTTA> alright, I'll restart and see if I can take a picture of the error
<AstralTim67> What's a good channel to discuss world affairs and help awaken others?  http://www.stoptheglobalists.com
<le_pig> lol
<k1l> AstralTim67: ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<AstralTim67> Thanks
<AstralTim67> I will research proper usage and etiquette first.
<kermit_> how do i instantiate gedit?
<bekks> kermit_: By starting it?
<kermit_> will it work with double clicking?
<kermit_> a file?
<VeN0m> you could open a terminal and do gedit&
<VeN0m> if it's installed
<kermit_> VeN0m, it started 7653 and 7662 process but it's all in one program window
<kermit_> can i get new window for each document?
<kermit_> it's tabbed in gedit
<VeN0m> I am not sure, let me check
<VeN0m> check the solution here kermit_ http://askubuntu.com/questions/219046/configure-gedit-to-always-open-in-new-window
<aminux> please how to install word office in xubuntu
<VeN0m> kermit_, looks like you can set that option with      gsettings set org.gnome.gedit.preferences.ui notebook-show-tabs-mode 'never'
<k1l> i think gnome team thinks tabbing is the new way
<VeN0m> would be nice if it would behave like firefox or chrome where you can drag the tab to a new window :X
<uchua> yeah
<VeN0m> anyone know of a notepad++ equivalent for linux that doesn't require compilation? (I'm lazy)
<TTTA> http://m.imgur.com/Hyb17zs
<TTTA> There's the error it's throwing on startup
<k1l> TiCPU: did it work in the usb mode?
<VeN0m> there have been a lot of complaints with the .30 kernel TTTA...will your machine boot using .27?
<TTTA> How would I go about doing that?
<kermit_> VeN0m, thanks! that worked
<k1l> press left shift while booting to get the grub screen. there choose the older kernel
<VeN0m> they say to hold down shift while booting with GRUB
<VeN0m> woot, what he said :D
<EriC^^> TTTA: you're trying to boot the live usb?
<VeN0m> kermit_, sweet! Glad to hear it!
<kermit_> k1l, coming from a world of windows, it's not easy to get used to tabbed windows (no pun), especially not with text files
<TTTA> EriC^^: nope, this should be a full install
<kermit_> i often use notepad in windows like a clipboard and that works with multiple program windows
<EriC^^> TTTA: do you have a live usb?
<TTTA> Yes
<EriC^^> TTTA: it looks like it's failing to mount the root fs on the hdd
<kermit_> VeN0m, it would be very nice to be able to drag out the tab like in firefox! ;)
<VeN0m> kermit_, that would make sense...we can't have any of that!!
<EriC^^> TTTA: ok, if the older kernel doesn't work, i guess try the live usb and fsck the filesystems
<VeN0m> EriC^^, if linux is complaining that an NTFS file system wasn't unmounted cleanly, is there a way to force it to mount other than booting into winblowz and rebooting again? O.o
<kermit_> has anyone here used flashrom before? is it safe to use to reflash a gigabyte bios?
<kermit_> VeN0m, winblowz! lol! :D i think winblowz 10 might have screwed up my bios or sata controller
<kermit_> that's what brought me to linux here today, to try to fix the mess
<VeN0m> I'm too much of a wimp...tried a modified bios for my HP to allow aftermarket wifi PCIe cards...had a weird bug to where if the battery ran down, it blackscreened...had to use a strange utility to flash a custom recovery bios image that was decrypted....was a royal PITA
<k1l> VeN0m: you need to boot windows anyway. because you need to unset the fake fastboot option for that drive so it can be mounted by other OSs.
<VeN0m> ahhhh
<VeN0m> is that something they started doing in win10?
<k1l> windows uses a hibernation for their ntfs partitions to speed up the boottime. but that does block it form beeing mounted by others
<kermit_> hey yeah, what's with that fastboot thing? hybrid something...
<VeN0m> good to know :D:D that explains why win10 "boots faster" than its predecessors
<VeN0m> ok, take care all
<jackwebs> so I can't start something on a certain port, let's say 80
<kermit_> i noticed only recently that my "uptime" in task manager was waay longer than what it's supposed to be after a reboot
<jackwebs> it says something is using port 80
<jackwebs> but I can't find anything else using it
<jackwebs> listening on it, I mean
<k1l> jackwebs: you cant start 2 programs using one port
<jackwebs> k1l, I know
<jackwebs> I can't find anything else that's using it
<EriC^^> jackwebs: try sudo lsof -i :80
<jackwebs> EriC^^,  nothing
<kermit_> ven000m, take care! good luck with winblows! ;)
<kermit_> ven000m, sorry
<EriC^^> jackwebs: netstat -tuln | grep 80
<kermit_> ven0m was already offline
<k1l> jackwebs: can you put a "ps ax" into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<jackwebs> yeah one sec
<jackwebs> EriC^^, netstat -tuln shows nothing either
<jackwebs> I might just start it on another port and wait for reboot
<k1l> jackwebs: what program do you want to start? and how are you starting it?
<jackwebs> it's a python web app from a friend
<jackwebs> hmm OK.. I change the port to 8082, it says that's in use aswell
<jackwebs> so maybe there's a problem in the app
<jackwebs> because it seems unlikely they're both in use when I can't see anything using them
<jackwebs> ah nevermind I fixed it
<EriC^^> needed sudo eh
<jackwebs> it's hard coded to listen to an IP address that I don't have on my machine
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<jackwebs> tchuh
<kermit_> i saw an interesting device i/o error during ubuntu installation
<kermit_> how can i find it in logs?
<EriC^^> kermit_: try locate ubiquity
<Rush2112> Hi all, my Ubuntu laptop's headphone jack doesn't work at all. I don't think it's a hardware issue, since before I reinstalled Ubuntu AGES ago, only the headphone jack worked and the speakers didn't; now it's vice versa. Anyone know a fix to this?
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I keep getting a messagew that 14.04 encountered an internal error everytime i boot the system
<kermit_> EriC^^, ubuquity is the installer?
<EriC^^> yeah
<kermit_> will this be a string in a log?
<kermit_> sorry, i'm noob at linux
<EriC^^> it might be in the filename
<kermit_> trying to fix bios related problem, have been working with this shit all day, i think windows 10 destroyed my bios and perhaps even sata controller
<bekks> kermit_: I strongly doubt both.
<EriC^^> kermit_: try typing locate ubiquity in a terminal
<neo__> hi
<kermit_> bekks, because?
<kermit_> EriC^^, would the logs be in /usr/lib/ubiquity?
<bekks> kermit_: because your OS doesnt break your BIOS. </offtopic>
<EriC^^> kermit_: maybe
<EriC^^> kermit_: check /var/log/installer
<kermit_> bekks, but OS can run utilities that can be destructive, even for the low level stuff like bios
<bekks> kermit_: And none of those tools are shipped with an OS, by default. So lets continue with the ontopic part.
<kermit_> bekks: ok
<kermit_> bekks, where does ubuntu store logs from the first boot process before the installation guide appears?
<kermit_> i have noted the
<kermit_> error message
<bekks> kermit_: Nowhere, since that happens on the livecd.
<kb__> what is tracker-control on Gnome? and how does one get ride of it?
<Amm0n> bekks, these tools are shipped with UEFI by default, including a networkstack to do this remote^
<bekks> Amm0n: With UEFI, not with the OS.
<kermit_> "blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0"
<genii> kermit_: So hardware error of a hard drive
<k1l> cd/dvd error?
<bekks> genii: sr0 is the first  cd/dvd drive.
<kermit_> my bios seems to have problems booting from usb drives after i used windows 10 on one ssd drive
<genii> bekks: Ah, read it as sd0 for some reason
<kermit_> since then i was unable to reinstall, or clean install windows 10 on any harddrive
<kermit_> but booting from DVD and installing on hdd worked
<kermit_> the only method that works with both windows and linux now
<kermit_> something with my bios then?
<bekks> kermit_: So disable UEFI Secure Boot.
<kermit_> bekks: it's legacy BIOS
<EriC^^> kermit_: try disabling fastboot
<kermit_> EriC^^: i have cleaned the drive, the ssd, the hdd, the first, hdd, second hdd
<kermit_> using diskpart in windows pe
<kermit_> didn't help
<bekks> kermit_: Windows PE will not help at all.
<kermit_> i flashed back from F9K BIOS to F7, then F8, nothing
<kermit_> bekks: in windows pe i can run tools like disk editor, and clean or even zero fill the disks
<EriC^^> kermit_: go to the bios, and disable fastboot if it's enabled
<bekks> kermit_: Which is not helping to solve your issue.
<kermit_> EriC^^: sorry, i don't have that. it's old legacy BIOS
<kermit_> bekks: it did once help me get rid of a CHS disk address to LBA mismatch in AHCI mode
<kermit_> intel AHCI bios image was buggy
<kermit_> so it wrote wrong values at 13c offset
<kermit_> changing that to 0xfeffff made the pc boot
<kermit_> only way to do that is manually use a disk editor
<kermit_> well, not the only, but the only that does not require reformat and loosing data
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I keep getting a messagew that 14.04 encountered an internal error everytime i boot the system
<kermit_> good disk editors are hard to get by these days, and the very best ones are made for windows... or dos even, not that it will help much with newer disks
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: try details and see what it's about
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^, It' a crash in upowered
<TTTA>  Fresh install, get a totally black screen after logging in
<TTTA> Bad video card drivers?
<kermit_> bekks: have a look at this site for info on error type i described, http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=8585.0
<TTTA> I can get to the recovery console, but that's it
<bekks> kermit_: Is that related to a specific ubuntu issue you are currently having?
<bekks> !nomodeset | TTTA
<ubottu> TTTA: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kermit_> bekks: that's not my current problem, but i think it may be related, because i have had that problem too where the intel ahci hanging at boot unless the hex values are correct on disk
<kermit_> bekks: my current problem is that i can't seem to boot from USB flash drives using boot menu, but it works when booting from DVD disc
<TTTA> Bekks: I'm a pretty new user, that post seems to assume a knowledge base greater than mine
<TTTA> Basically, I have no idea what it's telling me to do
<kermit_> bekks: i can actually boot NTFS based, but not FAT based USB keys... i think. because i can boot windows 10 from USB flash drive, but can't install it. it give me this: "couldn't find boot disk on this bios-based computer"
<kermit_> bekks: if i boot Windows 10 from DVD i get past that and i can install it even, but then i ran into some "automatic repair" loop, it hangs during boot
<bekks> kermit_: And what is your _ubuntu_ issue?
<kermit_> bekks: none so far! but! i did encounter the I/O error during boot from DVD. i would like to know more about it, maybe someone can help me pull out relevant logs? also, i am sitting here on 14.04.4 lts, and it installs fine, but not the ubuntu 15.10 for some reason, it gets stuck in a loop during installation with some "fatal error" showing up over and over
<Bassem> any one know how to change mic settings for firefox flashplayer
<adeon_> right click
<adeon_> then choose the mic
<BikerMike> Has anyone tried installing Trusty Tahr on an old MBP 3,1? What should I look out for?
<lvn> oh
<lvn> oh god
<lvn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/740492/cant-find-clit
<lvn> i'm done
<kermit_> lvn: was it the word "clit" that turned you on?
<lvn> .
<lvn> .
<lvn> .
<dax> stick to support folks, thanks
<adeon_> hahaha
<kermit_> stick to the clit... sorry! couldn't help it
<genii> lvn: Inappropriate content for this channel. If you're not here here to give or receive support for your Ubuntu, either idle quietly or go to an appropriate channel for what you wish to actually talk about
<genii> kermit_: No encouragement please.
<kermit_> okidoki
<kermit_> BikerMike: not me, but i'm running it on a pc, and it is the only os that will run on this pc atm
<giddles> hello
<giddles> i run ubuntu mate on an rpi2 and have no audio :(
<giddles> amixer cset numid=3 1
<giddles>  works only half
<kermit_> BikerMike: what i mean to say is that i can recommend lts releases, easily
<pantato> so i broke my install for rtorrent by trying to make install it from source code when i already had it installed from the repo
<pantato> and i can't figure out how to fix it
<genii> pantato: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall rtorrent   ...may do it
<pantato> nope
<pantato> rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.19: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pantato> i removed all my libtorrent/rtorrent packages then i build a .deb from the latest tar ball
<pantato> and installed libtorrent and rtorrent like that
<pantato> but it looks like it still doesn't wanna use the right libtorrent libs
<genii> pantato: Go in the directory you ran the "make" command, and run make dist-clean or make clean
<pantato> genii: i think i deleted the one that originally effed it up :\
<genii> pantato: So then you're going to havge to manually go back through all the libtorrent/rtoorent packages you removed earlier and reinstall them
<pantato> erm
<pantato> should i use aptitude?
<genii> pantato: Whichever one you used before
<pantato> this is hopeless
<pantato> lol
<mcphail> pantato: have you run "sudo ldconfig" after removing your hand-rolled libraries and reinstalling the Ubuntu ones?
<genii> That also couldn't hurt
<pantato> http://pastebin.com/xJYTXYZi
<bekks> pantato: you didnt show us the actual error(s) you get when doing what exactly.
<pantato> ^ could that mean anything?
<pantato> http://pastebin.com/HJ4LusyK
<mcphail> pantato: that means you are removing self-installed files. Nothing more, nothing less. The Ubuntu repos do not install anything under /usr/local
<bekks> pantato: rtorrent was installed just fine. type: "hash -r", and "which rtorrent"
<pantato> now when i try and run it i get
<pantato> rtorrent: symbol lookup error: rtorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN7torrent11thread_base8m_globalE
<pantato> after doing what bekks told me
<pantato> lol
<Nixeo> new social network for privacy, freedom, and elegance: nixeo.co
<Nixeo> click join and request an invite at the bottom of the page
<mcphail> Nixeo: don't spam here
<Nixeo> mcphail ban me
<Nixeo> idfc
<mcphail> !ops | Nixeo
<ubottu> Nixeo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pantato> lol channel emergency
<Nixeo> lmfao
<NwS> heya guys
<NwS> is there a command to stop cat or find
<bekks> NwS: press ctrl c
<NwS> tyvm bekks once again :P
<NwS> Found the problem with the logrotate the other day
<aruiz_> d
<dio> ?
<bluesfreak72> Hi there.  I tried installing other desktop environments and window managers on my wily machine.  I went back to unity and lost the unity greeter login screen.  I have tried googling around to find a solution, but nothing seems to work.  Help please!
<TTTA> after beating UBUNTU into submission over the past three days, I've finally gotten it installed and able to get past the login screen
<Starcraftmazter> iu
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  default display manager for unity is lightdm.  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  to set it as the default  (will only work if it;s still installed)
<Starcraftmazter> how can gnome be restarted in 14.04?
<TTTA> but of course now it won't have anything to do with the second monitor
<Starcraftmazter> tried gnome-shell --replace but it doesnt exist
<k1l> Starcraftmazter: logout?
<dio> what do you need to do exactly? you can atp-get purge it then reinstall it from terminal
<bluesfreak72> squinty: no dice.  It takes me to the package configuration screen where I choose lightdm over gdm, but nothing.
<dio> if you need gnome desktop though you also need to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop I would recommend just downloading the Ubuntu Gnome CD tho its all setup.
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  stilled installed?   could try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<bekks> dio: installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop installs exactly the same packages as your cd.
<dio> I know
<dio> just less work if he doesn't know how
<bluesfreak72> squinty: If this helps, it's giving me an error:  The system is running in low-graphics mode.  Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure these yourself.
<bekks> dio: Even more work and an unneeded reinstallation.
<dio> yeah if you have stuff installed. I just borked a 14.04 trying to roll my own GTK edgers. So maybe I'm a little in the I hate apt-get mode
<dio> lol
<bluesfreak72> I know I could re-install to fix it, but I don't want to do that unless I have to.
<dio> ok
<dio> yeah for gnome I used the mentho of installing by purging then I installed using the ubuntu-gnome-desktop gnome-shell gnome I think that was all of them
<dio> then you do the dpkg reconfigure
<dio> select gdm
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  maybe try in tty  sudo service lightdm restart
<Bashing-om> bluesfreak72: Have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' to set the default display manager .
<squinty> yes he has
<dio> other idea is to try nomodeset on the grub bootloader
<dio> anyway like everyone said it was an easy switch
#ubuntu 2016-03-01
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  where you playing around with your video drivers too?
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I think I may have borked them.
<dio> that is what I did squinty
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  so you may need to reinstall the video driver too then.  might be an idea just to do a quick reboot and use the nomodeset to see if you can get into your desktop   others hear my other suggestions too
<dio> i agree
<bluesfreak72> It's been a while since I messed with grub.  How do I stop the bootloader and choose nomodeset?
<dio> umm mine just pops up
<dio> but I'm dual boot
<bluesfreak72> dio:  I'm not dual boot.
<bluesfreak72> I can do ctrl-alt-f1 to get a login shell.
<squinty> bluesfreak72,   hold down shift key after the computer boot splash screen   that will bring up the grub menu.   highlight your first entry and then press the e key.
<jmw> Anyone have any experience with VMWare Workstation Pro running under Ubuntu?  Just kind of wondering if anyone has any first person thoughts on the general performance under Linux.
<dio> yeah that is shell you don't want that yet
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  at the line that says "quiet splash"  add nomodset
<squinty> nomodeset   that is
<bluesfreak72> squinty:  Holding shift down does nothing.  I only have a purple screen and then it tries to go into lightdm.
<daniel331> hi all. having a problem with my audio on an hp spectre laptop. worked fine up till now. for some reason the audio device has vanished from the prefs area and I cant get audio thru the speakers or headphones
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  may have to use the escape key then (iirc, needed for uefi boxs)
<dio> daniel331 on an odd note does your headphone jack have a little switch build into it?
<dio> I had one laptop that did the same thing it was just a stuck switch for the headphones
<daniel331> dio: good point. its a new laptop so I wouldnt have noticed. but... ah... no? I dont think so?
<dio> ok. so that is the easy stuff out of the way
<dio> does alsa mixer pix anything up in terminal
<dio> just type alsamixer in terminal Ctrl+Alt+T will open terminal
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I don't have uefi enabled in the bios.
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  hmmm  holding shift key should work then
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I'll check the bios to make sure.
<Guest16637> I'm trying out IRC for the first time
<Guest16637> y
<daniel331> running alsamixer atm but not entirely sure how to interpet it. I did some weird things that never worked involving pulse audio streaming a long time ago and I stream thru bluetooth to a pair of speakers sometimes. long story short: my audi prefs ussually has four devices in it (2 for pa streaming, 1 for bt, and for 1 the physical sound card) so I think alsaxmiser might be pickuing up one of those. IN ANY CASE it was a whi
<daniel331> le ago that the pa network stuff was going on, it never went anywhere, and it never made my sound card disapear before!
<daniel331> however now I get three more devices ive never seen before appearing intermittently as a result of running  alsamixer. but they go away again after a few seconds. is that normal?
<dio> yeah that is odd. I wish I could help more but I need to run. Hope someone here can help you
<bluesfreak72> squinty: uefi boot is disabled.
<daniel331> thanks dio
<dio> sorry but you are welcome
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I have tried holding the left shift - and then the next time holding the right shift.  The boot just keeps plugging along.
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  wireless keyboard?  maybe try usb or ps2 keyboard
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I don't have a usb keyboard and the laptop doesn't have a ps2 port.
<daniel331> so basically alsamixer gives me lots of different options? 3x S/PDIF outputs, an "Default", and an "HDMI output".
<daniel331> I think that means the sound card isnt detected atall? ( I think the HDMI output is actually a chip built into the onboard graphics card)
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  ahhh laptop  never mind then
<daniel331> not sure what the S/PDIFs are all about ,, maybe pulseaudio network virtual devices
<bluesfreak72> squinty:  It's an Asus N53SN.
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  did you try reinstalling your video drivers?  maybe someone else could offer suggestions as I am running out of time here  :)
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I'll try that.  If it doesn't work, I'm probably going to reinstall and not install any other window managers/desktop environments.
<daniel331> can anyone else help me with my sound card not being recognised issue?
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  not to fond of mixing desktops either myself....been in similar circumstances as you are now  lol
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I just started up with ubuntu before.  The last time I messed with ubuntu was when they were still using gnome.
<bluesfreak72> I should say I just started up with ubuntu again.
<ruvenss> good old times
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  if you do end up reinstalling, you might just want to grab ubuntu gnome 16.04 beta which just came out.
<TTTA_> can anyone point me towards a fix for a second moniter not showing up?
<bluesfreak72> squinty: I don't do alpha or beta.  I've been burned doing that before.
<TTTA_> UBUNTU 14.04.4, using two DVI ports, NVidia GTX970, tried a few different drivers
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  yeah i hear on that note! lol   anyways better get back to work here.  ttyl
<bluesfreak72> squinty:  I'm waving the white flag.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<squinty> bluesfreak72,  yw :)
<bluesfreak72> Have a great night everybody!!!
<Hulio> guys, i have issue when trying to run vmware workstation, it said, GNU C Compiler (gcc) version 5.2.1 was not found
<Hulio> what to do?
<Hulio> is help on the way?
<Hulio> will this do it? sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc
<Bashing-om> !info gcc wily
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Hulio> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc  <-- do it :)
<Hulio> nevermind, it is working
<daniel331> does anyone know why my sound card might not be recognised any more? :-)
<Hulio> anyone know in vmware i got this error: Unable to change virtual machine power state: Internal error
<Hulio> anyone?
<somsip> Hulio: try: http://platonic.techfiz.info/2011/09/fix-vmware-workstation-unable-to-change-virtual-machine-power-state-internal-error/
<Hulio> somsip, i tried it, vmware-vmx: no process found
<Hulio> nothing to kill
<Hulio> last one, is there GUI text editor for ubuntu?
<Hulio> i want to open up text editor
<k1l> gedit
<daniel331> there areno
<daniel331> there are no text editors for ubuntu, sorry. it's a known weakness in the linux ecosystem.
<k1l> daniel331: what?
<daniel331> joke. if there's one thing linux has no shortage of, its text editors. ;-)
<daniel331> sorry
<Hulio> no matter what i do i can't get vmware to start:
<Hulio> Unable to change virtual machine power state: Internal error
<k1l> Hulio: "sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all"
<Hulio> k1l, same thing: sudo vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
<Hulio> nothing, still issue
<Hulio> i am running ubuntu mate 15.10
<k1l> well, then ask vmware for support.
<Hulio> maybe i should go for ubuntu 14.04LTS mate
<Hulio> that is what i would
<Dr-007> good evening, i cant boot into my ubuntu. ive tried various things now. i turned off the "secure boot" in my bios. booted from my USB then mounted the installed partition chrooted into that and installed grub. it said it was adding a new profile and it listed linux and windows
<Dr-007> but then i restart and i never get presented a choice what OS i want to load
<Dr-007> ive got an UEFI bios, i tried the legacy option aswell, but that didnt do anything at all
<uchua> Does it have secure boot?
<reisio> does it blend
<daniel331> can someone *please help me* with my sound card problem? I tried uninstalling pulseaudio following a guide online. display went black thenlogged me out. now I cant log in again. dropped to a different vt, says pulseaudio is still installed. really worried I fscked up my system. halp?
<reisio> daniel331: say what you ran
<daniel331> apt-get remove --purge pulseaudi
<daniel331> *pulseaudio
<Jef91> What is the best way to verify my nvidia drivers are properly installed / being used? Trying to figure out if a game not loading is a driver issue or a wine issue.
<ToeSnacks> is there a place to see a quick glance of the changes from 15.10 to 16.04?
<reisio> Jef91: glxinfo will have some info
<Jef91> reisio, what am I looking for in the output
<ToeSnacks> also if doing a fresh install this close to 16.04 release is it more advisable to install 15.10 now and upgrade in 2 months or just install 16.04 and run it through alpha/beta?
<reisio> Jef91: direct rendering
<reisio> Jef91: glxgears will also be useful, you'd be looking for FPS far exceeding what the human eye can even perceive (about 30)
<reisio> that is, far greater than 30
<reisio> ToeSnacks: I doubt they have compiled that information formally yet, might ask #ubuntu+1
<Jef91> glxgears is running at 60fps - so likely means drivers are working?
<reisio> ToeSnacks: putting off an update, IMO, is pointless
<reisio> ToeSnacks: there are those who would suggest never installing .04 and only doing .10 installs, though
<ToeSnacks> why?
<reisio> ToeSnacks: presumably they find the former buggy
<ToeSnacks> the 04s are the LTS releases
<reisio> if that were the case, I would not use such a distro
<reisio> ToeSnacks: sorry I think I mean .04.1, vs .04
<ToeSnacks> ah
<ToeSnacks> so provided the use case is not mission critical 16.04 should be fine to run right now?
<k1l> ToeSnacks: if you need to ask dont run betas. if you are fine with a non booting system or other possible issues, then you can isntall the beta and become the regular final release with running the updates
<ToeSnacks> k1l: I need to ask because people here use it and know how broken it is. I know it will update, I am asking what degree of brokenness I will be met with.
<k1l> ToeSnacks: a beta is quite stable. but again: its a dev release and it can break anytime. so it can be good 2 weeks and then dont boot anymore. that is the risk.
<k1l> so the conclusion: if you need to worry about stableness, then dont use development releases.
<Bored> hello
<reisio> 'lo bored
<babitonga> nice
<babitonga> reisio, know how to handle UTF8 strings in C?
<babitonga> so im bored too
<reisio> babitonga: heh, why do you ask?
<babitonga> im trying som code
<babitonga> ill kill that w/ my nails
<babitonga> that scosb
<babitonga> my own nails
<babitonga> bye
<Jef91> I've got an intel intel 8260 on Ubuntu 14.04. Upgraded the kernel to 4.2 so it would work at all - but the connection is slow and sporadic. Any ideas on things I might be able to do to improve it?
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to recover a disk that wont mount. I don't know its filesystem (I think it is NTFS)
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me?
<reisio> Jef91: downgrade kernel? upgrade kernel further?
<reisio> amazoniantoad: how're you trying to mount it?
<amazoniantoad> reisio, using disks
<reisio> amazoniantoad: from a terminal, what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<amazoniantoad> reisio, doesn't list it
<reisio> amazoniantoad: and disks does?
<amazoniantoad> reisio,  I just pressed the power button within disks and it dissapeared
<reisio> amazoniantoad: that makes more sense
<reisio> amazoniantoad: see if you can get it to show up in fdisk -l output
<reisio> unplug/replug, etc.
<amazoniantoad> reisio, right right. Trying that now
<amazoniantoad> reisio, not showing now
<ScorpionJack> I have Ubuntu Server installed on a computer. I wish to be able to start the computer without the monitor turned on. The computer is able to start without a monitor in other operating systems but not Ubuntu Server. How do I resolve this? Some Google search results point to modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that file does not exist.
<amazoniantoad> reisio, the disks is powered on
<amazoniantoad> reisio, it shows in disks again as a device but not in fdisk
<captain_circ> hi guys, how can i fix "Failed to start LSB: QEMU KVM module loading script" on my own?
<amazoniantoad> reisio, running mount from terminal
<IgnorantFool> Is there anything like the Tweaking.com Windows Repair Program, inside of linux?
<captain_circ> this is just bs
<dillon> hey guys, I got another question. I am trying to install pcsx2 and I cannot get it to install even through the the software centre
<teward> dillon: i assume it's giving you errors?
<dillon> it isn't doing anything really and when I tried it via command line all i got is headaches
<dillon> lol
<uchua> Anybody know if Mir is making an appearance in 16.04?
<reisio> uchua: it was at least at one point planned to be part of 16.04, talk to #ubuntu+1
<uchua> reisio: Well I mean wasn't it originally planned for 14.04, then 15.04, then 15.10?
<reisio> uchua: got me, I don't follow it
<reisio> I doubt it will last long, if it's ever included at all
<reisio> Ubuntu doesn't have a good track record of being able to resist Debian and larger GNU/Linux community issues
 * reisio looks at upstart
<uchua> True true
<reisio> it simply doesn't have the developers for it, at the moment, AFAIK
<uchua> Well I mean, it's no RedHat
<reisio> that's okay though, no particular harm keeping themselves busy
<reisio> I s'pose it isn't, although they have fairly different purposes/approaches, still, IMO
<reisio> Red Hat definitely comes from the server end more
<reisio> and Ubuntu from the desktop
<reisio> I think Ubuntu wants to do both desktop & server more than Red Hat wants to do both server & desktop
<uchua> Yeah but I mean Red Hat has the immense influence to also have spawned Fedora and CentOS
<reisio> so that's... interesting
<reisio> well, no I don't really see a difference there
<reisio> Ubuntu has many derivatives
<reisio> it has its own stable branch, in a way, in that Debian exists
<uchua> But they are largely of little consequence
<reisio> although Debian:Ubuntu and RHEL:Fedora are somewhat reversed relationships
<reisio> uchua: what is of consequence in this world? :)
<uchua> Microsoft and Cancer.
<reisio> :p
<uchua> I'm amazed the Ubuntu channel is so dead
<james> hi
<mattkim> hi
<Guest45490> just installed ubuntu mate
<mattkim> nice
<jim> what's a package with the coreutils and fileutils info pages?
<el> hi
<jim> hi
<hxcjoshuahxc> hey guys so ive got an ubuntu 14.04 server running and recently changed isp's and with that change came a new modem (motorola sb141) my network goes modem>pfsense router/firewall>switch>server/clients... ive noticed that my ssh connections are frequently dropping in the new house regardless of being hooked into the switch or connected to the wireless ap. does anyone know a good scanning utility i can use to try and find where this bug has
<hxcjoshuahxc> cropped up? wether its my new isp or my new*(refurbished) modem.
<hxcjoshuahxc> seems nmap may be my best option. any familiar with this tool?
<cfhowlett> hxcjoshuahxc, #ubuntu-server  perhaps
<hxcjoshuahxc> cfhowlett, ill give it a shot thanks friend!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<chilipalmer> Hi, folks! I am looking for a little package info. When I search for something in the Ubuntu Software Center, I often get a result for the package and once for the package as a "metapackage." Based upon the text in the info screeen, I am guessing tha I should prefer the metapackage when there is one. Is that the right way to go or am I missing something?
<cfhowlett> chilipalmer, meta package for the win
<chilipalmer> Way cool. Many thanks!
<jerry_langhun> hi every
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<AlexSmargle> I think I've broken something rather important on my Ubuntu install.
<jerry_langhun> how to fix "dpkg-query: warning: files list file for package 'software-properties-gtk' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed"
<Bashing-om> !details | AlexSmargle
<ubottu> AlexSmargle: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AlexSmargle> I was having issues with my wine install so I removed it and once that finished ran apt-get update. Then I got a thing about needing to restart for updates to take effect so I did but now I have a blank desktop with nothing but a curser. I can see menues when I right click and I can open folders but the window doesn't seem to be around them and the dash isn't there.
<cristianR> Hi
<cristianR> I am doing a minimal installation of 16.04. When I try to install nvidia proprietary drivers it tries to install about 1gb of dependencies. I.E evolution-data-server, or gnome-screensaver
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | cristianR
<ubottu> cristianR: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cristianR> oups
<cristianR> moving to ubuntu+1
<AlexSmargle> Does anyone have any ideas about my issue? Or a guess as to how I can search for it on the forums? I'm not sure what keywords to use...
<mattkim> what's the matter AlexSmargle ?
<AlexSmargle> I was having issues with my wine install so I removed it and once that finished ran apt-get update. Then I got a thing about needing to restart for updates to take effect so I did but now I have a blank desktop with nothing but a curser. I can see menues when I right click and I can open folders but the window doesn't seem to be around them and the dash isn't there.
<mattkim> well, what about restting unity?
<AlexSmargle> How do I do that? Also, isn't there a hotkey for opening a terminal? What is it? I can't remember.
<mattkim> generally ctrl alt t
<AlexSmargle> It's no opening up one.  It's silly. I can get into folders and the settings but not a terminal.
<mattkim> if it doesn't work it is okay, ctrl alt f1 will help you, and ctrl alt f7 will come back to X
<AlexSmargle> Okay, I have a command prompt now how do I reset unity?
<mattkim> well. I'm not sure, I think um, # dconf reset -f /org/compiz and then #setsid unity
<mattkim> and # unity --reset-icons
<AlexSmargle> This prompt isn't accepting input.
<dfcnvt> I have a script bash file, proj00.sh -- I would be able to run by typing ./prj00.sh in the terminal but on the GUI, inside folder, I have a file prj00.sh -- how do I make it clickable on the file to run the script?
<cfhowlett> dfcnvt, right click/properties/
<mattkim> AlexSmargle: password won't be shown. it's common
<dfcnvt> Then 'Open With' what?
<AlexSmargle> I mean it has the blinking spot and does nothing. It hasn't even asked for a password and it's not showing the computer name thing like terminals usually do
<Kinderbob> Someone who understand why this file wont run in the ubuntu software center.. Please send me pm if you may help  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/allvideodownloader/
<mattkim> AlexSmargle: oh, that's a... I'm so sorry I have no idea about your issue :(
<jushur> dfcnvt: do not set it to auto execute .sh files like that. its very bad. as you open your self up for exploits when doing so. proper way would be to make a .desktop file in that folder and use it to launch it.
<AlexSmargle> Me neither. Any ideas on what I should try searching keyword wise?
<dfcnvt> cfhowlett: Couldn't find a way to 'Add' for terminal.  It's a shaded button.  http://imgur.com/HvPO7fj
<dfcnvt> jushur: Thanks for the concern on security issues.  But I'm not worry about it. I wrote the script.
<cfhowlett> dfcnvt, see "permissions:
<jushur> dfcnvt: the point is not about that script, its about other scripts.
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, lsb_release -a | termin.com 9999 in a terminal
<Kinderbob> That did not say me much,,,
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, paste it here
<Kinderbob> lsb_release -a
<rodri_> hola
<Kinderbob> :-) dont understand...
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, no.  open a terminal.  IN that terminal type    lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kinderbob> ok.. :-)
<Kinderbob> Got message... no lsb mudules are avilible..
<django_> i plugged in an HDMI cable
<django_> then i took it off and my laptop speakers are off
<django_> i tried plugging in headphones, same
<Kinderbob> No LSB modules are available. http://termbin.com/to61
<jushur> django_: pulseaudio thinks you have hdmi sound. go fix its settings.
<django_> jushur, im in settings, ive tried al
<django_> all
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, sudo apt install allvideodownloader
<cfhowlett> in terminal
<Kinderbob> Thanks for atempt at helping cfhowlett... ok sec ill try that
<jushur> django_: do a "aplay -l" in a terminal.
<Kinderbob> E: Unable to locate package allvideodownloader
<django_> https://bpaste.net/show/9cede4a29b85
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, do apt-cache show allvideodownloader | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> without the "do"
<jushur> django_: did you try loging out and in?
<django_> jushur, yes lol
<Kinderbob> ok.. got this error  bin.com 9999 E: No packages found Use netcat.
<Kinderbob> chhowlett bin.com 9999 E: No packages found Use netcat.
<Kinderbob> tricky hugh... Have you tried the software and installed it and have it operational cfhowlett,
<jushur> django_: could install pavucontrol and use that for some more control over the settings.
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, dpkg -l | grep pastebinit
<Kinderbob> I just paste it in terminal..?
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, yep
<Kinderbob> ok.. it did not reply anything to the command....
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, and that is the answer.  let's make life easier by installing pastebinit: sudo apt install pastebinit
<Kinderbob> wow.. this is exciting... Now it did a lot of stuff... Think it installed something now.. :-)
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, let's test.  dpkg -l | grep unity | pastebinit
<Kinderbob> cfhowlett, Got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249357/
<django_> damn still nothibg
<cfhowlett> lovely, Kinderbob.  pastebinit let's you pipe terminal output directly to a url, as you see.  NOW we can work your original issue
<jushur> django_: did you try pavucontrol?
<django_> jushur, ill try it now
<Kinderbob> OK.. Sweet... I understand you know ur stuff.. :-)
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, let's see your software sources: more etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Kinderbob> cfhowlett, OK.. do I paste again..?
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, paste the url here
<Kinderbob> I just got this when pasting in terminal  more: stat of etc/apt/sources.list failed: No such file or directory You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<cfhowlett> THAT would be a serious error ... if true.
<cfhowlett> do this exactly : more /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kinderbob> Got alot of text just incomprehensible to me...
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, great.  let's paste it.     more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Kinderbob> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021)]/ wily main  restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main restricted deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://no.ar
<cfhowlett> nope.  pastebinit
<Kinderbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249388/
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob,  more /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, got it!!
<cfhowlett> slow connection ...
<Kinderbob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249390/
<Kinderbob> Ok... Maybe mine is..
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, OK, the allvideodownloader is in the main software repositories and you HAVE the main software repositories.  this should work.  so let's tests again
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install allvideodownloader | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, actually wait
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<django_> this is what i see
<django_> http://i.imgur.com/PMzbmnM.png
<Kinderbob> E: Unable to locate package allvideodownloader http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249399/
<Kinderbob> ran the update i think... :-)
<monteiro> ij
<Kinderbob> Still im only getting this.... E: Unable to locate package allvideodownloader http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249405/
<jushur> django_: so turn it on?
<Mr_Sheesh> Trying to change a Win7 machine over to run Ubuntu then run Win7 in VirtualBox on it; Is the usual thing to do for that to partition the HDD into 2 chunks, one for Linux, the other for Windows, or keep it all one chunk? First time doing this and not clear yet
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, found the problem.
<Kinderbob> You did.. :-)
<jushur> Kinderbob: are you realy on a 15.xx release?
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, allvideodownloader is in a ppa which you must manually authorize
<django_> jushur, ??
<django_> jushur, i try all the optons and none play sound
<jushur> django_: the profile is off?
<Kinderbob> Oki..? wich means..?
<cfhowlett> jushur, he's on 15.10
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, my search for allvideodownloader on my 14.04 machine:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249414/
<Kinderbob> Ok... But whats my option then to make it work...?
<cfhowlett> jushur, help?
<rizi> Hello everyone, i am having truble importing my old GPG keys. I reinstalled my ubuntu and backed up my home directory after the install i copied it back but its not importing.
<Kinderbob> Have this old machine, and i use it to excess internet and chat, but it would be nice to salvage some of the top clips documentaries and such you come over at different streams..
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, quick answer: use the firefox videodownloadhelper plugin
<Kinderbob> 7 years, but worked like a charm with ubuntu really.. :-)
<rizi> tried to import it from thundermail and using command line as well but for some reason its not working or may be i am not using the right commands
<jushur> django_: set it to "analog stereo duplex"
<Kinderbob> Y.. tried that too... :-(
<jushur> Kinderbob: lsb_release -a
<Kinderbob> Ill try again.. thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  let's us know.
<Kinderbob> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 15.10 Release:	15.10 Codename:	wily
<jushur> Kinderbob: just wanted to be sure you where on what is said :)
<jbwiv_> all, I have a machine with a Fedora install on it. it's using full disk encryption with LUKS. Is it possible to decrypt these partitions during an Ubuntu install and install Ubuntu to them?
<jushur> jbwiv_: backup your data, do a clean install.
<jbwiv_> jushur: is that really the only way?
<rizi> any help would appreciated, i have search the web as well but cant find the answer
<jushur> jbwiv_: no its not, but its the "sane" way.
<jbwiv_> jushur: what's the insane way? ;-)
<cfhowlett> jbwiv_, plug n play is not something you can count on when you switch distros like that.
<Kinderbob> ok.. but just search web for firefox videodownloadhelper cghowlett,
<jushur> jbwiv_: manualy
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, go to firefox plugins and search video dowload.  MANY options.
<jbwiv_> cfhowlett: sure, but since luks is sorta the standard for whole-disk/partition encryption, i was hopeful ;)
<Kinderbob> cfhowlett, softwarecenter or web..?
<jushur> Kinderbob: how about you install youtube-dl ?
<jushur> Kinderbob: that is the actuall program?
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, FIREFOX > Tools > Get Add-ons
<albratos007> tut
<Kinderbob> youtubedl..?
<cfhowlett> 419 results for "video download"
<budakbaning94> oi
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, youtube-dl will work
<django_> jushur, no sound L.
<jushur> Kinderbob: also note that youtube-dl works on many sites, not only youtube
<albratos007> django
<Kinderbob> ois that in software center..?
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, yes
<django_> there isnt a way to restore sound to original settings
<jushur> django_: have you restarted the machine?
<albratos007> sampah
<matabola> boo
<albratos007> tut
<matabola> oi boo..
<toaster215> I've started an open web nonprofit that makes websites for free for other nonprofits. I figured this could be a good place to share it, check it out if you have a sec. changeforge.org
<cfhowlett> matabola, in english please.
<cfhowlett> toaster215, really not the place here.  try #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<toaster215> okay
<matabola> roger that...
<Kinderbob> youtubedl..?cfhowlett, jashur, thank you guys.. You have been most helpfull.. I belive i will resolve it now... Need to restart firefox and see.. :-)
<cfhowlett> Kinderbob, happy2help!
<spooky_> boo
<mustu> Hi, I'm trying to install a package from a repo. It's working for other people but not my fresh Ubuntu 14 installation ...
<Ben64> mustu: how is it not working
<mustu> there seems to be some issue in my ubuntu setup or i'm doing it wrong..
<cfhowlett> mustu, what package??
<mustu> The repo is added correctly apt-get update doesn't throw any error... it also lists the package in reply to apt-cache show ... but when I try to install it it says "E: Package 'elasticsearch' has no installation candidate"
<mustu> it's elasticsearch's official repo for Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> mustu, seems to be a ppa as it's not available on my 14.04
<dio> elasticsearch I tried installing that to run an ELK stack didn't get very far. :(
<mustu> cfhowlett  yes it's a ppa
<cfhowlett> !ppa | mustu
<ubottu> mustu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mustu> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Loshki> I see google hits for "How To Install Elasticsearch In Ubuntu", making me wonder if there isn't some trick to it.
<dio> https://www.elastic.co/downloads/elasticsearch could go here and get the DEB
<mustu> so this channel doesn't support ppa
<cfhowlett> PPA is preferable to a random .deb I think
<dio> who's PPA
<mustu> manual deb installation is working.. but I want this repo to work.. I asked in elastic forums and it's woking for everyone else there
<dio> whats you ubuntu version
<cfhowlett> mustu, well as we DO NOT support PPA's, best you consult elasticsearch support.
<dio> yeah each PPA is different think of it like shopping in a different store
<mustu> i also worked for me few weeks ago.. I've done basic troubleshooting.. repo DNS is resolved properly ... apt is building the cache correctly.. apt-cache show elasticsearch  will return details about the package
<dio> strange
<dio> id just use the deb
<dio> or compile from source
<mustu> I can but I want to troubleshoot the repo issue..as it seems weird
<dio> I could never get Kibana to resolve and tags so I gave up
<Loshki> I agree with dio. 'gdebi the deb' and see if it installs.
<mustu> I have tried and deb works perfectly.. I removed that ... coz I need the repo to work
<dio> what is different in the repo?
<dio> source should give the same result
<mustu> dio  I need the repo to work .. that's what's bugging me
<Ben64> repository will give updates and it will be installed properly
<mustu> when it's working for everyone else then why not me
<dio> lol. well some dont
<dio> you get the crypto from it
<mustu> dio  yes the key is installed
<Ben64> mustu: can you join #ubuntu-offtopic and continue this there
<dio> and when you do apt-get update
<lori_> hi
<mustu> Ok Listen.. there were some remains of manual deb installation.. properly purging the deb has made a difference .. now apt-cache show elasticsearch ... also doesn't return anything
<jushur> mustu: https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/setup-repositories.html
<cfhowlett> mustu, >>> #uubntu-offtopic.  please.
<mustu> alright.. thanks
<drale2k> Do i understand this properly. Scripts posted in f.e. cron.daily will run every day, i don't have to use the schedule syntax "23 18 * * * etc" here
<drale2k> scripts posted in cron.d are if you need a special schedule like every 4 days, then you need the timer syntax
<jerichodotm> what is the correct name of the horizantal bar at the bottom of the screen where open apps are shown?
<uchua> taskbar? dock?
<jerichodotm> uchua, taskbar it is.. thank you
<uchua> jerichodotm, no prob
<Ben64> drale2k: use crontab to edit stuff with schedules. you can put things into cron.daily monthly weekly whatever, but keep in mind those run as root
<drale2k> Ben64: ok thanks. Are those run like the name suggest, f.e. cron.daily is executed by the system every day ?
<Ben64> yep
<drale2k> so usually i only need crontab to run it on user level
<drale2k> in rare cases as root in one of those folders ?
<Ben64> depends what you're trying to do
<Ben64> root has a crontab too
<drale2k> i have a rails app and want to run a rails task to clean up the db every 2 weeks
<drale2k> i don't think i need root for this
<Ben64> sounds like something you should put into crontab
<drale2k> ok thank you
<tardyscholar> So guys, what do you think comes after Ubuntu "Z"?
<cfhowlett> tardyscholar, ask #ubuntu-offtopic please.  tech support only here.
<drale2k> when i put something into my crontab, when is it picked up?
<drale2k> i don't need to reboot or something or ?
<Ben64> nope it works after you save
<rwp> drale2k, crontab changes happen immediately. Check /var/log/syslog for CRON entries showing the tasks being run for you.
<drale2k> thanks , i did but i only see cron.hourly in the logs
<drale2k> although i set one to run every 5 mins
<drale2k> that's now over 15 mins ago
<rwp> Hmm...
<Ben64> drale2k: what is the relevant line from "crontab -l"
<drale2k> 1 0 * * * dokku dokku --rm run toku rake delete:old_messages 2>&1
<drale2k> i cahgned it to every minute now
<rwp> drale2k, Wrong format.
<rwp> You have dokku dokku in there twice.
<Ben64> 1 0 * * * isn't every minute either
<rwp> Is it supposed to be in there twice?
<drale2k> dokku username and then dokku for the command
<Ben64> you don't put a user in there
<drale2k> do i have to set the username if i am running it as the crontba user ?#
<drale2k> hm ok, i took it from some docs
<rwp> Only put the username in there for /etc/cron.d/* and friend crontabs.
<Ben64> did you look at the example when editing crontab?  # m h  dom mon dow   command
<rwp> Personal crontabs of the 'crontab -l' and 'crontab -e' variety know you are the user and don't have that field.
<drale2k> oh * would be every minute
<rwp> That was the original format for the crontab files.
<drale2k> so 1 would be every first minute of the hour ?
<Ben64> yep
<rwp> Then later the /etc/cron.d came along for Vixie cron and it needed the added username field so that it can tell the difference.
<Ben64> 1 0 * * * would be 12:01am
<drale2k> ok this should work * * * * * dokku --rm run toku rake delete:old_messages 2>&1
<Ben64> maybe not
<drale2k> that is for every minute, not ?
<Ben64> i have no idea what dokku is
<Ben64> or why you have the : or the 2>&1
<drale2k> dokku is like your personal heroku
<drale2k> built on docker
<dax> drale2k: yes, that is every minute
<drale2k> i have read that with 2>&1 i can have error logs
<drale2k> 2 is the stderror i believe
<Ben64> you should put that into a script and have it called from crontab
<rwp> 0 is stdin, 1 is stdout, 2 is stderr
<rwp> Yes, call it from a script.
<rwp> That is ten times easier than trying for a one-liner in crontab.
<drale2k> where would you put that script, is there a convention ?
<rwp> If it is your own personal thing then $HOME/bin is typical.
<drale2k> ok thanks
<rwp> Call the program by the full path.  For example $HOME/bin/foo in the crontab.
<pam> Is there a way to fix a lagging youtube problem?
<rwp> Ben64, The ":" in that command looks just like part of the option argument to dokku. The 2>&1 is useless at that line however. It redirects stderr to stdout but in a crontab line that is not needed as all output is emailed to the user.
<rwp> pam, Isn't all lagging youtube problems due to the network being too slow to keep it from needing buffering?
<drale2k> rwp: i removed the 2>&1, i thought it would put errors in the log file
<rwp> 2>&1 redirects stderr to stdout (2 redirected to 1).
<rwp> Cron mails all output, either stdout or stderr, doesn't matter, to the user owning the crontab.
<rwp> Cron doesn't log user output to a log file. It goes out as email to the user.
<drale2k> email is  the only option to see errors?
<rwp> You probably need to have a mail transport agent such as postfix or exim installed in order to have a way for mail from cron to get delivered to /var/mail/$USER however.
<drale2k> i installed postfix
<drale2k> jsut now
<rwp> It is easy to redirect all output in the script to a log file of your choosing.
<drale2k> i am also now logging to cron.log
<rwp> At the top of the script if you put 'exec >/tmp/mylogfile 2>&1' it will redirect all output from that script to the file.
<pam> rwp: youtube videos play fine on my windows machine and on my phone...and tablet...just not on this laptop
<rwp> For debugging #!/bin/sh scripts  it is useful to add 'set -x' after that to add tracing of commands too.
<eferreira> hey, anyone know the mode to open a fifo in which you can both read and write?
<rwp> pam, I have no idea. Graphics too slow for video playback? Maybe.  I don't know.
<rwp> eferreira, More details please.  Opening a fifo from a shell script?  C program?  Other?
<Hulio> I love Nero for linux
<Hulio> best Burner software for linux Nero 4.0
<rwp> drale2k, Are you making progress on your crontab script debugging? Sounds like yes?
<drale2k> rwp: ye sthanks , i think it worked now
<rwp> Good!
<drale2k> i still kept it inline bu just remove the user
<drale2k> removed*
<rwp> drale2k, Seems like you have a handle on things now. That is what is most important.
<drale2k> yup, rwp Ben64 thanks for the help
<Hulio> Guys, i have this issue: checking for Qt5 qmake >= 5.2.0... not found
<Hulio> what is that meant?
<Hulio> ./configure  ......long run and it say: checking for Qt5 qmake >= 5.2.0... not found
<Hulio> do i neeed qt5 installed?
<Hulio> if so, how do i do that?
<rwp> Hulio, Yes. You need to install the qt development packages.
<Hulio> how to do that?
<Ben64> you need qt5-qmake equal to or greater than 5.2.0, but we don't support compiling software in this channel
<Hulio> show me what command to do?
<rwp> Hulio, What are you trying to build? If there is already a package for it then install it. Or install the "apt-get build-dep $foo" for it.
<Hulio> i try to build qbittorent
<Hulio> i want to learn to compile it
<Hulio> insteal of getting from APP
<Ben64> then you chose the wrong distro
<Hulio> oh
<Ben64> ubuntu has packages and a package manager. thats the way to get software
<cfhowlett> Hulio, linux from scratch sounds like your flavor
<Hulio> hmm, so no way to compile qbittorent, i download it from the creator site
<Hulio> rwp, i got it from here the tar : http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php
<Ben64> you can do it, but it's not on topic here
<Hulio> Ben64, i know man, but at least show something
<rwp> Hulio, I am shocked that it is off topic for #ubuntu.
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install qbittorrent
<Hulio> Ben64, come on man
<Hulio> i dont want that
<Ben64> then you're in the wrong channel
<somsip>  !compile | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Hulio> somsip, that make sense, thanks
<Loshki> I'm a bit confused about why compiling Ubuntu software on Ubuntu is off topic for #ubuntu
<sofing> Hi is there smart box  wih ubuntu without without buy from Chine ?
<somsip> Loshki: read the link above
<Loshki> somsip: doesn't say it's unsupported. Other ubottu entries typically declare that explicitly.
<xangua> sofing: check thinkpenguin.com and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<sofing> ok
<Loshki> Hulio: begin with 'apt-get source qbittorrent'. You'll need to find out its dependencies and load them too.
<sofing> xaguan , why no device in my country?
<somsip> Loshki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide "We rarely recommend installing from source, but people can be directed towards upstream projects if appropriate "
<rwp> somsip, In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware pont number 6 says "You want to try your hand at compiling programs from scratch."
<Loshki> somsip: ok
<Ben64> that doesn't mean it has to be supported on the irc channel. if we increased the scope of the channel to "everything you could possibly do whilst running ubuntu" it'd be madness
<Hulio> rwp, what is the point of not having to compile from source?   lets say ubuntu app provided version 4...and the source is version 5
<rwp> Personally I always used packaged software whenever possible. It is soooo much easier. But freedom to look at and modify the source is a fundamental freedom.
<Hulio> don't you want to get the latest?
<somsip> rwp: that does not refer to giving support on IRC. You (and everyone) can do what you want with your version of Ubuntu. The help most people need in compiling (and supporting an environment of mixed packages/compiled) is outside the scope of #ubuntu
<somsip> !latest | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> hulio there are many reasons NOT to get the latest, but you are free to do so.
<Loshki> Hulio: In general, I'd rather have the most stable than the most recent. And I'd rather not wait to compile it unless there's a good reason to do so. The amount of effort involved can vary from trivial to enormous.
<sofing> very bad distribution of devices with ubuntu in my country
<Hulio> alright then
<Hulio> i do sudo apt-get install qbittorrent then
<cfhowlett> sofing is there a question there?
<Hulio> thanks guys
<rwp> I would rather have most stable and bug free than the latest.
<Hulio> it's not even easy to compile anyway
<rwp> I don't repaint my house every year just to let people know I live there.
<sofing> there a proteste
<rwp> Hulio, I wouldn't give up on compiling from source that quickly. It is a useful skill. But if the channel doesn't want to support it here then it simply means you should respect that and not discuss it here.
<kanguro> hi
<Hulio> i like qbittorent over transmission :)
<somsip> rwp: well said
<cfhowlett> sofing, what country???
<sofing> spain , earth of corruptos
<Loshki> sofing: you usually pay a premium for hardware *guaranteed* to run Ubuntu. I look for hardware where people have mentioned successfully running Ubuntu. Otherwise, I suppose you could go shopping with a live-cd in hand, and insist on seeing it run before you buy.
<cfhowlett> sofing, make an Ubuntu USB.  go to computer store.  choose computer.  insert USB and boot ubuntu.  test.  buy.
<sofing> ok but i want a smart box with ubuntu  of low cost and with much power in hardware
<cfhowlett> tell that to computer store staff.
<cfhowlett> or use amazon
<sofing> amazon is chinese
<cfhowlett> false.
<somsip> sofing: dont get silly
<cfhowlett> amazon is an american company.  don't be daft.
<sofing> all the devices  are chineses
<somsip> sofing: but questions about hardware support are not supported here. Try #hardware or do your own research. Please stop asking now
<sofing> somsip ok somsip i only wanted try my device android with puffin browser pro , this browser work in my device android like a full browser of pc and with 100 gb of speed plus
<cfhowlett> sofing do you have UBUNTU support questions?
<sofing> yeah why ubuntu cant with the android devices ???
<cfhowlett> !touch | sofing
<ubottu> sofing: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<stoopkid> hello
<sofing> where is the repositorie of ubuntu for ubuntu devices ? is there a web with apps for devices ubuntu ?
<stoopkid> i used the command 'eject -i on /dev/cdrom' and rather than locking the cdrom button, it removed cdrom from /dev, and the button still works
<cfhowlett> sofing, READ the touch wiki.  answers are there.
<sofing> where is the play store of ubuntu for devices ?????
<stoopkid> but eject itself now no longer works on cdrom because it's not in /dev, and i guess normal usage of the cdrom has been disabled
<cfhowlett> sofing, see !touch.
<stoopkid> anyway, i'm curious if this is a bug, or an incompatibility of my system, or.. something else, and how to manually put cdrom back into /dev (i figure it will return if i reboot, but i haven't tried yet)
<Ben64> stoopkid: why did you remove it
<rcmainak> Raspberry Pi 3 is now out for sale
<rcmainak> how much excited are you guyz :p
<cfhowlett> rcmainak, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stoopkid> well, the man page for eject said that the '-i on' option would simply lock the button
<stoopkid> so, i wasn't expecting it to remove cdrom from /dev
<Ben64> oh, i read that incorrectly, thought you said you removed it after running the eject command
<stoopkid> ah, nope
<stoopkid> i'll restart my computer and see if cdrom returns to /dev and if i can duplicate the eject thing, brb
<Strontium> Hi,  I have a wierd problem with my mouse pointer.  For some reason the Mouse Sprite is stopping moving, but where Ubuntu thinks the Mouse is does move.  So The mouse is working just the sprite stops.  Anyone seen this>
<stoopkid> Ben64: it came back after rebooting
<stoopkid> after running 'eject -i on /dev/cdrom', cdrom is still in /dev
<stoopkid> the man page for eject -i says:
<rcmainak> cfhowlett: ubuntu snappy core is off topic on this channel. :o my mistake
<stoopkid> 'eject -i on|1|off|0'
<cfhowlett> rcmainak, forgiven/forgotten.  go forth and sin no more.
<stoopkid> 'This option controls locking of the hardware  eject  button.  When enabled, the drive will not be ejected when the button is pressed. This is useful when you are carrying a laptop in a bag or case and don't want it to eject if the button is inadvertently pressed.'
<stoopkid> however, after clicking the button, it waits a second, and then opens, and cdrom is removed from /dev
<axscode> Hi Guys, wanted to ask, our server has RAID, then suddenly reboot but unable to boot, which leads to reinstallation of GRUB. it's booting now but there's a huge files missing from our files archive is there a way to retrieve it?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | axscode
<ubottu> axscode: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cfhowlett> axscode, also might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<stoopkid> the cdrom tray still opens & closes, but it can no longer be accessed by eject
<stoopkid> (and presumably by anything else that would normally access it)
<Ben64> stoopkid: so don't use "eject -i" i guess
<stoopkid> alright, well how might i go about putting cdrom back into /dev without rebooting
<Ben64> do you have /dev/sr0
<stoopkid> ls /dev/sr0
<stoopkid> wrong window oops
<stoopkid> yes
<Flannel> stoopkid: Does doing the command with the verbose option anything additional?
<Ben64> that's probably your cdrom drive
<stoopkid> Flannel: well, i'll have to get cdrom back into /dev to check, but what it output previously was 'CD-Drive may NOT be ejected with device button'
<Ben64> use /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/cdrom
<stoopkid> Ben64: why sr0?
<Ben64> because that is likely to be the cdrom drive
<stoopkid> i mean how do you infer that
<Ben64> sr0 = 1st scsi device
<ttyrnpuu> Hello. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5508030 How can i fool mountpoint that it is a folder? To be more specific..how can i mount a folder to /mnt/floppy ?
<stoopkid> ah, 'ls -l /dev/sr0' says 'brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Mar  1 01:44 /dev/sr0'
<Ben64> ttyrnpuu: tldr, make an image, mount it loopback?
<stoopkid> eject [-t] /dev/sr0 indeed controls the cdrom drive
<EriC^^> ttyrnpuu: look into mount --bind maybe ?
<Any_where> Hello,i have a problem about "apt-get update" command and show err warning about hostname,and before it show ERR i was upgrade the system but "ping,curl,wget" could be use
<stoopkid> so i guess cdrom is a symbolic link to /dev/sr0?
<Ben64> stoopkid: yep
<stoopkid> so to put cdrom back in /dev i'd just make a symbolic link to /dev/sr0 called cdrom in /dev ?
<Ben64> stoopkid: should work
<Any_where> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Any_where
<ubottu> Any_where: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S5qsN10SjE
<Any_where> Okey,thank you so much.
<cfhowlett> crt, spam and fud are unwelcome here.  stop now.
<crt> you forgot to say please
<Flannel> crt: Please take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<cfhowlett> crt, actually I didn't .  it's in the guidelines
<ttyrnpuu> EriC^^, Well i tried "sudo mount --bind /mnt/floppy /dev/fd0" gave me an answer that its not directory
<EriC^^> ttyrnpuu: mount --bind /path/to/dir /path/to/dir
<EriC^^> ttyrnpuu: want to mount /dev/fd0 at /mnt/floppy ?
<ttyrnpuu> EriC^^, yes
<Ben64> no you don't
<EriC^^> ttyrnpuu: try sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy ( in case you do )
<EriC^^> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> ttyrnpuu doesn't have physical access to the machine, and doesn't have a floppy
<Ben64> so that can't be correct
<stoopkid> Ben64: interestingly, if i do the following sequence: 1) eject -i on /dev/cdrom, 2) press physical button (cdrom tray is now ejected & cdrom is removed from /dev), and then 3) eject -t /dev/sr0, the cdrom tray closes & cdrom comes back to /dev
<ttyrnpuu> Yes, I am running a VPS thats why there is a problem
<ttyrnpuu> The software i am using needs an external device for export which is either USB or floppy or cdrom
<Ben64> so why not do like i said 14 minutes ago
<ttyrnpuu> Ben64, you mean something like "sudo mount -o loop /path/floppy.img /dev/fd0" ?
<Ben64> no. not /dev/fd0. there is no /dev/fd0 since you don't have a floppy drive
<stoopkid> Ben64: so, doing the eject -t on /dev/sr0 prevented me from making a symbolic link, but if i create a symbolic link during that phase after (2) where it's removed from cdrom, using the command ln -s /dev/sr0 ./cdrom, the symbolic link indeed works
<stoopkid> where cdrom is removed from /dev **
<stoopkid> if i try 'eject -i on /dev/sr0', it still fails to lock the tray
<stoopkid> and also removes the cdrom symbolic link when i press the button
<Ben64> yeah, it doesn't work for you
<stoopkid> luckily it doesn't remove /dev/sr0
<stoopkid> failing to lock the tray is one thing, but i feel like removing the symbolic links is a bug, should i report it somewhere?
<stoopkid> also reporting that it succeeded to lock the tray when it failed
<Ben64> if you like
<stoopkid> where would be a good place to report a bug like this
<Ben64> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<stoopkid> cool thanks a lot for your help
<vincent42> hi all, any idea why an apt-get update want to downgrade dkms on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Ben64> vincent42: pastebin what you're referring to
<vincent42> was something reversed recently ? or did I install something strange (but forgot about it)
<vincent42> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15250319/
<Ben64> vincent42: pastebin apt-cache policy dkms
<HaylieTosis>  ubuntu xenophobic beating is coming :http://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-1604-release-schedule/         << 4 march
<vincent42> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15250323/
<vincent42> seems because I installed zfs from a ppa
<vincent42> but isn"t it going to cause problem if I revert dkms ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | vincent42
<ubottu> vincent42: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<vincent42> yeah , so how can I prevent this version of dkms from being dowgraded ? should I pin it ?
<vincent42> or hold it
<Ben64> would probably cause other issues
<amincd> Hi, a few months ago I had this problem, came here, and with guidance, was able to fix it, and embarrassingly enough I'm facing the problem again and I can't remember, and didn't make notes on, how to fix it. My Ubuntu suddenly went to Grub command line. When I reboot, it goes to the Grub command line.
<vincent42> Ben64: so what do you recomment, should I just let it be downgraded ?
<HaylieTosis>  came across this important information for girls http://paste.ubuntu.com/15250337/
<Ben64> vincent42: i'd not use that ppa
<vincent42> ah ok
<vincent42> but I need this ppa
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: ppa's are not supported here
<amincd> so how do I fix my boot
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: its recommended to use packages versions, meant for your ubuntu version
<vincent42> ok, understood
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | amincd
<ubottu> amincd: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: wich ubuntu are you on, and wich package version are you trying to get?
<vincent42> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04 and just doing an apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: being up to date is supposed to be..
<amincd> lotuspsychje: "error: Secure Boot forbids loading module from (hd0, gpt6)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/ls.mod
<lotuspsychje> amincd: can you detail your whole story? ubuntu version? single/dualboot?
<amincd> lotuspsychje: so I can't do the terminal way. I'll have to do the graphical way
<amincd> lotuspsychje: dualboot
<amincd> ubuntu 14.04
<amincd> I'm downloading boot-repair-disk now
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | amincd
<ubottu> amincd: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<amincd> with my other pc
<amincd> will create a usb boot drive
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sounds like a job for you mate :p
<lotuspsychje> ^
<Guest79211> which is the correct file to export $PATH?
<Woovie> Hello, trying to manually install perl and perl-module. Perl is dependent on perl-module, perl-module is dependent on perl. How do I get around this?
<clockskew> join #spark
<somsip> Guest79211: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables
<ttyrnpuu> Ben64, Hi. I am using Vmware so i used USB to connect to the virtual server. However when i now try to export it to usb i am getting this error : Unable to creat the filesystem : mformat : Hidden (1920) does not match sectors (32). Any ideas ?
<Kartagis> thank you somsip, for the link and letting me realise I was a Guest :D
<somsip> Kartagis: np
<fishcooker> i can't find test memory on grub boot loader how to enable the memory test
<fishcooker> how to enable ubuntu enable memtest86+ now im on the grub loader menu
<axscode> can someone help out please --> http://pastebin.com/zYcUAzkX
<axscode> does that means that the other disk is not sync? it says remove
<raksh93> NickServ
<itsmeagain> http://i.piccy.info/i9/be749b1abc04c2eab513597e63fbc9f3/1456052415/110865/1005977/Snymok111.jpg Help me pls)"1H7VjpSMNnR9FLXxCvVKww71fKVCyLGvwT"
<that_lurker> Hi all o/
<that_lurker> Its so lonely here :(
<ck_mfc> that_lurker: hey
<that_lurker> hi o/
<Woovie> ello, trying to manually install perl and perl-module. Perl is dependent on perl-module, perl-module is dependent on perl. How do I get around this?
<norc_> Woovie: Very carefully.
<norc_> Woovie: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=502455
<ubottu> Debian bug 502455 in perl-modules "Circular dependency between perl and perl-modules" [Important,Fixed]
<Woovie> Thanks bud.
<madjoe> Hi! If I run a bash script in /etc/cron.daily as a root would it be a proper way to test/debug the behavior of as it would be run via anacron?
<TomyWork> Ubuntu trusty has recently updated the virtualbox packages. So far I've been using 4.3.10 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5. I don't want to lose my snapshots under any circumstances, so I need to be able to go back to that version if it fails. is it possible to know in advance whether I can go back there?
<renka> hello, is there a detailed tutorial for ssh key setup? i did create a sshkey on my server and my client and tried to copy it by ssh-copy-id.. but i cant access the server
<renka> it fails when i do ssh-copy-id
<ouroumov> renka, did you choose the default name for the key (id_rsa) and is the ssh server listening on the standard port?
<renka> default and yes, i did not change the ssh port yet
<ouroumov> and you're using "ssh-copy-id <yourusername>@server" ?
<renka> yea
<renka> i can show you errormessage
<ouroumov> renka, sure, on pastebin or equivalent
<renka> what if i used other port?
<guest2467> ubuntu freezes a lot when i turn it back on after sleep
<renka> now it just says connection refused, i think there is something bad
<TomyWork> renka hmmm, if the manpage doesnt say how to specify the port, there's the .ssh/config file
<renka> i will take a look at it
<somsip> renka: /etc/ssh/sshd_config to change the port, but I don't know why you want to do that
<ouroumov> renka, connection refused mean the server has the port 22 closed or there's a firewall in the way
<TomyWork> renka but first make sure your server is actually not listening on the default port
<renka> isnt it more secure to have an different port then standard?
<somsip> renka: mildly. Arguably
<renka> so its not way more safety?
<somsip> renka: not "way more", no
<renka> i think a hacker can scan the ports when he wants to
<ouroumov> renka, it's security by obscurity, it will drop the number of connection attempts but won't protect against a determined attach
<ouroumov> attack*
<renka> i see
<renka> so i am logged in as root and change my user to the wanted user to have the key
<ouroumov> renka, but nevermind that you should get your key-based auth working first thing, then consider changing the port later
<renka> server ssh port is set to 22
<ShadowTux> test
<renka> http://pastebin.com/r7SsdJ0m
<that_lurker> test
<that_lurker> tui
<somsip> !test | ShadowTux
<ubottu> ShadowTux: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<ouroumov> renka, you have physical access to your server?
<renka> no
<somsip> renka: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<renka> 14.04
<ouroumov> renka, uncomment the line #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<that_lurker> renka have you tried to turn in off and on again :P
<somsip> !behelpful| that_lurker
<ubottu> that_lurker: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<renka> ouroumov done
<ouroumov> And renka, you want to switch PermitRootLogin to "no" at some point, sudo exists for a reason
<renka> okay
<C0r3> If I start firefox using terminal then I don't get the prompt back till I close the firefox. Is there a way to change the shell behaviour?
<ouroumov> renka, your username on the server is the same as on your client?
<Ben64> C0r3: well its because you have firefox running. what do you want to happen
<renka> ouroumov no
<somsip> C0r3: nohup firefox & (IIRC)
<C0r3> I tried nohup
<ouroumov> So during the ssh-copy-id you need your server side username in the command renka, did you do that?
<renka> changed to the user i want to setup the ssh key
<C0r3> But still, I don't get the prompt back till I close firefox.
<ouroumov> what?
<somsip> C0r3: with a "&" at the end?
<renka> i was logged in as root
<C0r3> Ben64: I want the prompt back.
<C0r3> somsip: No
<renka> now changed to the user i want to grant access
<ouroumov> renka, ssh-copy-id is issued by the client, right?
<Ben64> C0r3: ctrl+z, bg 1, done
<somsip> C0r3: well, try it like I typed it and see if it works
<renka> ouroumov http://pastebin.com/tJcsXsbz
<C0r3> Ben64: Ctrl+z after 'firefox' or nohup firefox?
<ouroumov> renka, you typed this on the client?
<Ben64> C0r3: you can do that to get your prompt back
<renka> ouroumov yea
<Ben64> C0r3: like if you have firefox running now from a terminal
<C0r3> Ben64: But the firefox stops responding
<ouroumov> renka, that's result of ssh-copy-id?
<renka> yes
<Ben64> C0r3: thats what the bg 1 is for...
<renka> typed username@ip
<renka> as arg
<C0r3> Ben64: I didn't get that. bg1? Where to do that? I need to type that?
<Ben64> C0r3: you should read the whole line
<C0r3> Ben64: Got it!
<Ben64> :D
<ouroumov> renka, I just nmaped your server and I confirm the ssh port is open, that's something.
<renka> thats good i guess ^^
<ouroumov> renka, to get rid of this error, you need to update your known host file, does it gives you a command to do so?
<renka> just that: Add correct host key in /Users/Rene/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<ouroumov> Okay so edit the file using sudo nano /Users/Rene/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the line 18
<renka> okay i deleted
<C0r3> Ben64: Just curious if I can get the firefox thing back and lose my terminal??
<ouroumov> renka, try again ssh-copy-id
<C0r3> Ben64: Sorry. Lose my prompt I meant
<renka> now asking me yes/no for that ouroumov
<renka> i do yes
<Ben64> C0r3: fg 1
<ouroumov> yes
<renka> and now i do again?
<renka> Warning: Permanently added '31.220.43.191' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<ouroumov> okay
<Ben64> C0r3: bg means background, fg is foreground, when you stop a process using ctrl+z, it shows you the job number
<drac0666> Some1 can help me with my udev rule? i have udev rule to perform script when my mouse is connected -> udev rules works but my script isint working propetly i mean xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G400" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.6' this part doesnt work
<C0r3> Ben64: Awesome! Thanks
<renka> ouroumov whats up next?
<ouroumov> renka, did the command work?
<renka> yes
<bekks> drac0666: Can you show us the entire script in a pastebin please?
<renka> it said added blabla to the list of known hosts.
<ouroumov> So now you should be able to ssh into your server without using your password. Check if it works.
<renka> oh cool
<renka> thats it
<renka> o_O
<renka> it works!! yay
<somsip> !cookie | ouroumov
<ubottu> ouroumov: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<renka> thanks a lot ouroumov
<ouroumov> Great, now. Is your user in the sudo group on the server?
<drac0666> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15252224/
<renka> yea i did gpasswd sudo
<bekks> drac0666: You need to use an absolute path for xinput.
<drac0666> bekks, i always get DZIALAM in my test log, but mouse doesnt get correct prop, but when i run script manualy it works
<ouroumov> So you wanna thing about editing that sshd config file again to forbid root login renka
<C0r3> !cookie | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<drac0666> bekks, can you tell more? im kinda new and learing
 * Ben64 noms cookie
<bekks> drac0666: "xinput" is a relative path specification. "/usr/bin/xinput" is an absolute path specification.
<renka> hmm somehow sudo gives me command not found
<bekks> renka: Is sudo installed?
<renka> but i did gpasswd for sure
<drac0666> bekks, ok i will try that
<lapyo> apt-get install sudo
<renka> it needs to be installed.. mh i was thinking its by default
<drac0666> bekks, thanks
<ouroumov> renka, it should be by default on Ubuntu server
<renka> i think i installed minimal
<ouroumov> uh
<bekks> renka: Even on a minimal installation, sudo is installed by sudo.
<bekks> *by default
<renka> i just installed sudo
 * asDd 
<bekks> renka: So that depends on your provider then.
<renka> okay good
<ouroumov> renka, you sure you've set up Ubuntu Server? That looks like a debian install honest. :/
<bekks> renka: Can you pastebin "cat /etc/issue" please?
<somsip> ouroumov: I asked that when I saw PermitRootLogin: yes which is Off by default
<renka> Operating System	Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit minimal
<bekks> renka: Thats not the output of "cat /etc/issue".
<renka> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<renka> ill write a little tutorial for my own on that how to set up correctly so it gets burnt into my head and i have a source to have a look at this
<acosonic_> how do I cp /1_foler to /2_folder, but include files beginning with .filename?
<renka> ouroumov iam into that ssh config
<C0r3> How do I refresh the shell??
<renka> PermitRootLogin is turned to no
<ouroumov> Good
<renka> is there something next? or i just keep installing my stuff now?
<Jordan_U> acosonic_: Unless 2_folder already exists, that should work.
<acosonic_> Jordan_U: no it never copies the .files ...
<ouroumov> renka, you can keep installing your stuff, but I'd recommend you read documentations on best practices for server administration, including ssh configuration etc
<renka> ouroumov do you have a good source?
<Jordan_U> acosonic_: "cp -r dir1 dir2" will definitely copy the .files in dir1 to dir2.
<C0r3> Hey, got it. Shell reload is Alt+F2+r
<kk_> hello
<ouroumov> renka, I'd say start with that: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/index.html then watch the twit podcast "Security Now" archive to get familiar with the general security concepts
<kk_> does anyone have a videos for ubuntu beginners?
<kk_> does anyone have a videos for ubuntu beginners?
<bekks> !patience | kk_
<ubottu> kk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pahakalle> exit
<pahakalle> exit
<C0r3> kk_: What exactly you are looking for?
<Jordan_U> acosonic_: I'm assuming that the command you're actually running is something like "cp dir1/* dir2/" in which case you can use "shopt -s dotglob" to change the behavior of bash's globbing. More details here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<kk_> I am looking at learning some basics of linux and want to start by using Ubuntu
<kk_> However I am looking for simple material to understand and work with
<C0r3> kk_: Have you used linux before?
<kk_> no ...only windows
<Jordan_U> !manual | kk_
<ubottu> kk_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kk_> ok another question I have is that this...
<C0r3> kk_: Directly ask. :)
<kk_> c0r3: if I learn linux  do I need to know scripting languages like python also ?
<bekks> kk_: No.
<C0r3> kk_: Not necessary.
<acosonic_> Jordan_U: thnc
<C0r3> kk_: What exactly you want to do??
<madjoe_> Hi! If I run a bash script in /etc/cron.daily as a root would it be a proper way to test/debug the behavior of as it would be run via anacron?
<Jordan_U> acosonic_: You're welcome.
<madjoe_> The thing is that I'm not getting notify-send when the script is run via anacron. :(
<kk_> <c0r3> I am actually from the  networking background however I am also interested in learning and understanding an OS such as linux completely so that I have better job prospects.  What do you think?
<C0r3> kk_: Oh. So you'll need to learn scripting language. It'll help you in automating a lot of tasks. :)
<lucido> hi, I have an ssl certificate that I use to access a git repo and to log in to establish connection to a web application. How can I add this certificate to my system so that firefox can use it when establishing a connection to the web application server
<kk_> any suggestions in going about this easily ?   (  I only want to learn what is required )
<bekks> kk_: what is required depends on what you want to know.
<C0r3> kk_: I can't tell you what is required, it depends on what job you're applying for.
<kk_> ok
<kk_> Ubuntu and the linux cli  basics should be enough I guess .  I will learn python seperately .  Hope it works out...
<C0r3> kk_: If you want to start using Ubuntu then start with the ubuntu manual as suggested by Jordan_U
<kk_> ok
<autra> kk_, do you already have ubuntu installed somewhere?
<bekks> kk_: Dont forget to learn bash :)
<C0r3> bekks: Agree!! :D
<kk_> the manual has the GUI functions only . But  someone told me that the linux cli is what they generally ask u in interviews . Can someone confirm?
<bekks> kk_: the manual covers the cli, mostly.
<kk_> ok
<C0r3> kk_: Dude! This channel is not about helping you clear interviews
<kk_> ok ..sorry I new to this chat
<kk_> didn't know that
<bekks> kk_: And for a job interview, the linux desktop is irrelevant.
<kk_> ok
<kk_> what is relevant then ?
<bekks> kk_: the linux server side is what you need to know instead.
<kk_> ok
<bekks> kk_: aka: "command line".
<kk_> ok
<kk_> ok I'll start with some basics first and will come back to you guys for doubts.....thanks anyways!!
<C0r3> kk_: Hey
<kk_> yup
<C0r3> kk_: Check your pm
<jackcom> how can i install geany?
<jackcom> on ubuntu?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install geany?
<jackcom> simple?
<C0r3> sudo apt-get install geany
<bekks> jackcom: simple.
<C0r3> bekks: You always post a sec before me. :P
<bekks> C0r3: ;)
<jackcom> oh thanks C0r3  and bekks :)
<jackcom> geany editor is good? or not?
<baizon> jackcom: the best :D
<bekks> jackcom: Depends on your personal preference.
<jackcom> best  :O
<jackcom> thanks baizon  and bekks :)
<aku_sopo> hello all?? i have an question.. can you all help me??
<baizon> !ask | aku_sopo
<ubottu> aku_sopo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<laptopguy> can anyone recommend me a notebook around 300-530EUR, best would be 13" display and good linux support? (if it looks nice that is a + but not necessary)
<aku_sopo> i have an vps server ubuntu 14.04. but i am try to upload a "shell backdoor" , and the problem is how to make a backdoor can't access a root directory??
<baizon> aku_sopo: sudo -i
<aku_sopo> what will happened??
<aku_sopo> baizon @ what will happened??
<baizon> aku_sopo: you get access to the root directory
<ouroumov> aku_sopo, what do you mean a shell backdoor? The front door is not good enough?
<ouroumov> aku_sopo,  Or is it like, you're doing your patriotic duty and this is to be the special access dedicated for the NSA?
<bekks> ouroumov: It's more like an issue of too much spare time :D
<aku_sopo> all @ ok thanks i will try it
<guest2467> ubuntu keeps freezing when i turn it back on after sleep
<ion_cebotari> Hello, where is best to ask about networking/routing troubleshooting on Ubuntu?
<Bassem> i cant record voice
<bekks> ion_cebotari: In here.
<xddie> quit
<ion_cebotari> I have two networks. One is 192.168.12.0/24 and the second is 192.168.22.0/24. Both are connected to the Internet via routers - 192.168.{12,22}.254. Between the networks I have different gateways - 192.168.12.101 and 192.168.22.241 on he other side.  My problem is that on the 192.168.12/24 network the computers use the router as a gateway instead of the 192.168.12.101 router. You can see an example here: http://pastebin.com/MPcv
<ion_cebotari> Can you please suggest what I am doing wrong?
<liuxg> can anyone tell me how to trigger to upgrade my ubuntu 15.04 to ubuntu 15.10? thanks
<Ben64> liuxg: sudo do-release-upgrade
<liuxg> Ben64, thanks a lot!
<Ben64> ion_cebotari: that paste doesn't work
<renka> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<renka> how to fix that?
<C0r3> ion_cebotari: Try ##networking
<cappe> can't find a SDLMame version to Ubuntu 15.10, all previous versions are available though at http://sdlmame.wallyweek.org/
<luqman_> hi
<cappe> where should download sdlmame for ubuntu 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> cappe: contact the maintainer
<k1l> cappe: ask the guy from that website
<luqman_> I want to install linux 4.4 on ubuntu 14.04 .. will that work?
<Ben64> luqman_: you're on your own if you decide to try that
<lotuspsychje> luqman_: can you tell us the reason you want another kernel?
<luqman_> Ben64: I tried it but I'm in trouble now ...
<luqman_> I want to test ebpf code
<Ben64> so then you already know the answer to your question
<lotuspsychje> luqman_: install a 16.04 with kernel 4.4 and test from there, see #ubuntu+1
<yayel59> luqman : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/01/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-4-in-ubuntu/
<luqman_> only the login window
<luqman_> lotuspsychje:
<luqman_> and all
<luqman_> and now the xorg server is crashing I guess
<luqman_> I log in but it crashes and restarts
<luqman_> Ben64: I installed it using § dpkg §
<k1l> luqman_: either you try the mainline kernel, or wait untill 16.04 is releses to try that, or you you try the 16.04 backports kernel when 16.04 is releasesed
<lotuspsychje> luqman_: start from the beginning mate, whats the reason you wanted newer kernel in the first place?
<luqman_> lotuspsychje: I wanted ebpf which is in the newer kernel
<lotuspsychje> luqman_: ok then try what k1l suggested
<luqman_> thanks lotuspsychje  k1l
<pesari> luqman_: can't you use 4.2 which is supported in 14.04?
<madjoe> Hi! My script /etc/cron.daily/custom doesn't show the output of notify-send, even I have set DISPLAY=":0.0"; XAUTHORITY="/home/me/.Xauthority"; XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/run/user/1001"; How could I make my anacron display the notify-send on my screen on a daily basis? Surprisingly, if I run /etc/cron.daily/custom as 'root' - it works perfectly! What am I doing wrong?
<fabian> hi, ich habe Ubuntu 14.04LTS installiert auf meinem Laptop
<lotuspsychje> !de | fabian
<ubottu> fabian: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Ben64> madjoe: why not make a script and run it in your crontab
<madjoe> Ben64: will do, thanks
<notthis> hello guys
<notthis> i have a quick and maybe stupid question, but i feel safer asking...
<ck_mfc> there are no stupid questions
<baizon> !ask | notthis
<ubottu> notthis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> notthis: also there are no stupid questions, just stupid answers
<notthis> i have my ubuntu setup tuned and tweaked to my liking, because of my stupidity i need to change the motherboard for a new one, the change will be from a Q85 chipset to a Z97 chipset, can i just move the drive and go? or is there a "safe" way to do that
<Ben64> notthis: everything should still work
<muerte> Hello, my Xenial Xerus Alpha2 crashes time to time. When I send bug crash report it tells me to upgrade obsolete packages: apt, apt-utils, bind9-host, cups, cups-client, cups-core-drivers, cups-daemon, iproute2, isc-dhcp-client, libapt-pkg5.0, libcups2, libcupscgi1, libcupsimage2, libcupsmime1, libcupsppdc1, libldap-2.4-2, printer-driver-gutenprint. I Tried apt-get autoremove and apt-get install but it did not work out. How do I upgra
<Ben64> muerte: #ubuntu+1 for support until release
<notthis> thanks, btw, and just in case... is there any tool that helps migrating your profile + installed apps to another machine?
<baizon> notthis: https://askubuntu.com/questions/250725/would-changing-to-a-different-motherboard-cpu-ram-conflict-with-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | notthis
<ubottu> notthis: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<muerte> Ben64: Thanks!
<notthis> aptoncd?
<notthis> is that the software lotuspsychje ?
<baizon> notthis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
<notthis> coool
<notthis> thanks a lot
<madjoe> Ben64:  I just tested my script via regular cron and the notify-send is perfectly displayed (the script was placed in my home dir this time), but when I place the same script in /etc/cron.daily/ dir, I've noticed the system ran the script, but can't see the notify-send on screen... weird.
<madjoe> Ben64: this is my script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15256245/
<lotuspsychje> !cron | madjoe can this help?
<ubottu> madjoe can this help?: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<madjoe> lotuspsychje: thanks, but I can run my scripts as cron and anacron, both scripts are the same... the only difference is that I can see notify-send displayed when tested as cron, but can't see the script if executed as anacron... weird
<Mikaze> Hello.  Is there a dpkg-reconfigure for the network?  I got set up with IPv6 DHCP dynamic IP, switched to an old IPv4 /etc/network/ingerfaces file and screwed it all up.  Would like to switch to a static IPv4/6 setup without hosing the system as bad as it is now.
<C0r3> Do we have macvim for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: what does it do exactly?
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu Mikaze
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I don't know. I see the GUI differences.
<Ben64> Mikaze: what exactly are you trying to do? you can set static stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: i mean what does this package do, what are you looking for maybe we can find an alternative?
<Mikaze> It can no longer find the dns.  I run an eggdrop and it takes, like, 20 seconds for the system to respond and eggdrop says it can't find the dns server.
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: Nothing certain that I want to do. I was looking at a youtube video about vim and tmux. He installs macvim. It's vim for mac
<Mikaze> Am just wondering if there's a dpkg-reconfigure for the whole network.  I'm blind, btw.  Takes me forever to find the correct documentation for things like that.
<lotuspsychje> C0r3: you want vim for a mac on ubuntu?
<x03> Hello. COuld someone please assist me with installation of Windows on a machine running Ubuntu? The machine does not have a DVD slot and I do not have a USB stick in my posession, only an external hard drive. I am writing from said machine.
<cfhowlett> x03, best to ask #windows how to install windows.
<C0r3> lotuspsychje: I know it sounds funny. But I really like the gui. :P
<x03> cfhowlett, they sent me here.
<bazhang> whats the ubuntu version there Mikaze
<cfhowlett> so your question is "how do I install windows"?  they were wrong then.
<x03> cfhowlett, in that case sed s/Windows/unspecified non-unix operating system/
<Ben64> Mikaze: "the whole network" isn't a package so that question doesn't really make sense. Sounds like maybe you just need to set a dns server
<Mikaze> Actually, I did set the old IPv4 dns numbers in /etc/resolv.conf.
<Ben64> Mikaze: that file gets overwritten
<cfhowlett> x03, multiple hits on the search.  choose 1 and run with it:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=no+dvd+install+windows&t=canonical
<ion_cebotari> x03: You could try PXE https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/2008.07.desktopfiles.aspx
<x03> cfhowlett, this will not do, because the Windows ISO will not boot from an external hard drive, which is the only USB device in my posession.
<Mikaze> Yeah, once had /etc/rc.local  updating resolv.conf each time it rebooted, but I lost a bunch of backups.
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | x03
<ubottu> x03: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<cfhowlett> x03, again; this is a *windows* issue.  ask windows.  don't bother mentioning ubuntu and they will help
<x03> ubottu, it didn't work.
<ubottu> x03: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<x03> Sigh.
<x03> cfhowlett, ditto yourself.
<notthis> lol :)
<x03> Alright, I have a hack in mind.
<x03> Suppose, get this, you have an external hard drive... surely there must be a filesystem to which formatted it would appear as an ordinary USB stick, no?
<rehas> Quit
<lotuspsychje> x03: if the hd is connected via usb..make a bootable media of it
<notthis> this is maybe more a thought than a question, but i'd like to know what you guys think. I'm in the process of moving from gmail to a desktop email software. thunderbird was the 1st option, but i was wondering. Wich is the email client offering the best experience for IMAP and integration within Ubuntu?
<x03> Right, but the Windows media tool won't recognize it as a USB device, so perhaps I should first format it to FAT something
<lotuspsychje> x03: thats a question for ##windows
<x03> kk
<Mikaze> Remember once reading that you had to install Linux first and then windows.  methinks grub is now smart enough to find windows and include it, but not sure what microsoft has screwed up to prevent the use of any other OS.
<lotuspsychje> notthis: thunderbird is pretty nice
<cfhowlett> notebox, I switched from evolution to thunderbird.  no issues worth mentioning.
<notebox> well played
 * Mikaze steps out to raise his glucose levels a bit...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<notthis> is the backup solution from the control panel ok to do a restore of your profile on another machine? or will those backups work only on the local machine?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | notthis
<ubottu> notthis: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mmkumr> I installed Ubuntu on my PC which previously had Windows. I haven't touched the windows partitions. But after installation I'm unable to boot into my windows installation.
<notthis> thankyou lotuspsychje i'm aware there are different solutions for backup out there, i was looking for some feedback
<Mikaze> version 14.04.4 and stuck in the text console.  Most GUI stuff is blind-unfriendly.
<mmkumr> can I try grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> I am configuring Ubuntu right now and I have some questions:
<sruli> anyone read about the electromagnetic (EM) wave to steal encryption keys? how can one protect PC against it?
<Industrial> How do I disable the Win + 1-9 keys?
<Industrial> these now start applications in the bar on the left
<Industrial> I have them configured to swap to workspaces instead, but it's still starting apps if I do win + 1
<bazhang> ##security sruli
<Mikaze> I might try dpkg-reconfigure grub but wouldn't wanna hose a system by offering the wrong help.
<Industrial> 2) How do I disable the Win + L combo? I have it set to "Move to right workspace" but it's still locking my screen
<Industrial> win + H/J/K do work (left, down up)
 * Mikaze wouldn't worry about govts getting whatever they want from people's computers.  Tempest equipment can watch any computer screen, watch anything you connect to on the internet, and if they have enough money for it, record every piece of porn  users watch.
<bazhang> Mikaze, thats not welcome nor on topic here
<Industrial> https://i.imgur.com/Kvnd4Wg.png
<j4son> bazhang: +1
<Industrial> My Win + L does not go to the right workspace, it locks my screen.
<Industrial> WHy?
 * Mikaze sighs and tries the website again to see if there's some kind of network manual for Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Industrial, is this with unity? the super key may be central to that and not easy to reconfiture
<k1l> Industrial: hold super-key (win key) for the shortcuts
<Industrial> k1l: did you look at the screenshot?
<k1l> Industrial: and super+l is a system shortcut for lockscreen.
<Industrial> yes, so how do I disable that
<Industrial> I first want no keys mapped at all, so it doesn't do something I don't know. Then I want my own configuration, like HJKL for moving workspaces
<Industrial> and win+1 to = for switching workspaces directly
<Industrial> +shift for moving a window there (same for HJKL)
<Industrial> This is not possible in Unity?
<k1l> "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen true"
<Industrial> oh.
<bazhang> Industrial, you could have a try with unity tweak tool
<Industrial> k1l, bazhang; ok
<Industrial> ok. Unity is horrible. I'm going to use something else.
<MonkeyDust> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<baizon> Industrial: unity is the best DE imo :)
<Industrial> Well, apparently it's offering key combos
<Industrial> and it has a settings screen for those
<Industrial> but the setting screen is incomplete, because win + L still locks my screen
<linuxlove> hello
<ouroumov> Industrial, you can use Gnome Shell, or any of the other flavors of Ubuntu such as Ubuntu MATE, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<Industrial> Yeah I'm checking out gnome now, but I still have xmonad as a backup ;)
<jablo> What application can show me EVERYTHING that is available on the clipboard - all and any mime types?
<linuxlove> i am on ubuntu 15.10 how can i get permission to my friend to get access to my server through ftp with a username and password?
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  make a user for your friend and let him choose a password
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, with useradd?
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, i mean adduser
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  yes
<linuxlove> when i use ftp://my ip server i dont see any thing
<linuxlove> in browser
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<linuxlove> MonkeyDust, my friend and me are creating a website and he needs to get access to server
<linuxlove> i started sudo service vsftpd start
<MonkeyDust> linuxlove  there's also #ubuntu-server
<jmannn> hi everyone
<jmannn> so i hear they're going to remove the faggy amazon thing from 16.04 onwards
<jmannn> or that its going to be opt in:3
<cfhowlett> jmannn, please review the channel guidelines and drop the sexual orientation slurs
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jmannn> sorry>.<
<jmannn> but yeah, amazon thing
<jmannn> >:@
<jmannn> well what do you guys think
<MonkeyDust> jmannn  do you have a support question?
<jmannn> hmm lemme see
<MonkeyDust> jmannn  i guess you don't have a reason to come here
<jackcom> i can install g++?
<jmannn> sudo apt-get install g++
<jackcom> good
<jackcom> then how about eclipse?
<jmannn> sudo apt-get install emacs
<onlyonemac> i have an ubuntu mate system set up with x11vnc
<onlyonemac> i tunnel the vnc connection system through ssh
<jackcom> jmannn: eclipse instead of emacs
<onlyonemac> i connect to the vnc using TightVNC viewer on a windows 7 client
<onlyonemac> earlier today i was keyboard mashing and my connection dropped
<onlyonemac> is it possible that keyboard mashing on vnc will kill the x server?
<onlyonemac> it didn't crash the client, and it didn't crash x11vnc because my logs say that the x server terminated first
<jmannn> no i typed it correctly:@
<jackcom> i can install eclipse?
<jmannn> no you cant
<jackcom> why?
<jmannn> type in sudo apt-get install emacs
<ouroumov> jackcom, have you checked for it in the software center?
<cfhowlett> jackcom, sudo apt install eclipse
<jackcom> i want install eclipse instead of emacs jmannn
<jmannn> no you dont
<jackcom> ouroumov: i want install it with terminal
<onlyonemac> jmannn, yes maybe he does; he has a right to use whatever editor he wants to use
<jackcom> sudo apt install eclipse  <— this is right? cfhowlett  ?
<jackcom> something wrong?
<jmannn> ye
<cfhowlett> jackcom, yes, do that
<jmannn> you misspelled emacs
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | jmannn
<ubottu> jmannn: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jmannn> nou
<ouroumov> jackcom, it's "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thank ouroumov :)
<cfhowlett> ouroumov, sudo apt install eclipse also works.
<onlyonemac> if all else fails, apt-cache search eclipse will tell you where to find it
<ouroumov> cfhowlett, ho, I didn't know that.
<MonkeyDust> ouroumov  also: apt update and apt upgrade
<jackcom> sudo install apt-get install eclipse
<cfhowlett> ouroumov, man apt for more
<jackcom> install: target ‘eclipse’ is not a directory
<jackcom> oh my god
<onlyonemac> cfedde, ouroumov that's because apt and apt-get do the same thing
<cfhowlett> jackcom, nope.  sudo apt install eclipse
<jackcom> cfhowlett: joking?
<jackcom> heh
<jmannn> yes
<jmannn> he is
<yeehi> File Rename Problem: all the files in the folder need to be renamed to their last 4 characters and the file extension. For example: randomlongname-last.zip --> last.zip
<yeehi> How can this be achieved?
<jmannn> btw
<jmannn> most servers seem to be
<jmannn> for computer tech support
<jmannn> where are all the cool ones
<jackcom> sudo apt install eclipse  <— it works great cfhowlett :)
<jmannn> where i can be racist etc
<MonkeyDust> yeehi  better ask in #bash
<yeehi> thank you, MonkeyDust :)
<cfhowlett> jmannn, you are clearly in the wrong channel.  please play elsewhere
<jmannn> thought it was ubuntu related:@
<jmannn> using irc question
<jmannn> lmao
<emilsp> fix it you sacks of shit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.4/+bug/640734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640734 in gcc-4.4 (Ubuntu) "crtbeginT.o needs to be recompiled with -fPIC" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> jmannn  stop
<jmannn> lmao
<cfhowlett> emilsp, drop the profanity
<emilsp> -fPIC it tho
<cfhowlett> emilsp, this is not the "fix the bugs" channel.
<emilsp> could you point me towards the 'fix the bugs' channel then ?
<cfhowlett> !bug | emilsp
<ubottu> emilsp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> suggest you subscribe to the bug and report your issues there
<x03> How does one make a bootable USB?
<bazhang> x03, for windows?
<x03> Yeah.
<emilsp> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb where sdb is your flash drive
<x03> I don't suppose it would allow me to just dd it.
<x03> Oh, okay.
<bazhang> x03, we went through this already
<x03> stfu
<cfhowlett> !ops | x03 off-topic, profanity
<ubottu> x03 off-topic, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<x03> I asked my mom for a pen drive.
<x03> Sorry.
<bazhang> x03, ask about windd in ##windows
<ash_workz> where should I go to get some help on `screen` ?
<jackcom> how can i know usage of disk?
<ash_workz> du
<cfhowlett> ash_workz, start with          man screen
<jackcom> du?
<jackcom> dude?
<iceroot> ash_workz: is "man screen" already helpful?
<MonkeyDust> jackcom  du -h
<cfhowlett> jackcom, open a terminal.  type du.  read the output
<jackcom> du -h
<jackcom> oh thakns MonkeyDust and cfhowlett :)
<ash_workz> cfhowlett: erm... I meant the appropriate channel -- I am troubleshooting a specific error
<iceroot> jackcom: du -sh /path/to/directory
<cfhowlett> happy2help! jackcom
<jackcom> i want know total disk usage.
<iceroot> jackcom: df -h
<jackcom> oh
<ash_workz> it's cause I sudo'ed in
<jackcom> Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<jackcom> Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<jackcom> ../dev/sda1        59G  4.0G   53G   7% /
<jackcom> thanks
<ash_workz> the solution is either to login as that user (dunno the pw anyway), or run `script /dev/null` ... is that safe?
<ash_workz> or maybe I should just use the background command, hmm....
<ash_workz> is there a popular terminal for Ubuntu other than the terminal? Poderosa perhaps? Idk... I used Poderosa windows...
<BluesKaj> guake?
<ash_workz> thanks BluesKaj I'll look into it
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, it's a gnome drop down terminal
<BluesKaj> !guake
<ash_workz> ah, gnome is very popular.
<BluesKaj> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1 (wily), package size 238 kB, installed size 1377 kB
<BluesKaj> it should work in unity
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: why is gnome so popular?
<BluesKaj> I'm a kde user so I use yaluake
<BluesKaj> .
<ash_workz> kde == kubuntu desktop env?
<k1l_> ash_workz: no. kde stands for something else. kubuntu just uses the kde desktop
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, dunno, perhaps because it's a proven desktop that's easier load on the system than unity
<Pici> ash_workz: its just the K Desktop Environment.
<Pici> ash_workz: or knowing programmers, the KDE Desktop Environment ;)
<BluesKaj> kde = kool desktop environment :-) , but it's used on many linux OSs
<ash_workz> I see
<Robr3rd> What would be the best way for me to transfer the contents of my current (live) HDD to an SSD? The HDD is 500GB and the SSD is 256GB so something like `dd` wouldn't work, but the *content* on the HDD will easily fit into the SSD
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: rsync is great for that
<EriC^^> sudo rsync -av /source /destination
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, That's where I was headed, but I wasn't sure if I'd be able to use it while the system is running
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: why did you choose Kubuntu?
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: yeah you can
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, That, and isn't there some business about the boot sector or something?
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: what are you trying to do ultimately? a backup of the whole hdd?
<EriC^^> plug and play backup?
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, A transfer to the SSD that will be used as the primary. Once verified, the HDD will be wiped
<hateball> clonezilla with -icds switch should let you clone to a smaller driver, provided there is space for the actual data
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, because I don't care for gnome or unity and I find that kde is a more flexible desktop
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: in what ways?
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<EriC^> Robr3rd: i got disconnected
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: I'm not attacking, I'm just interested... just like I want to know why Gnome is so popular
<EriC^> sorry about that
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, A transfer to the SSD that will be used as the primary. Once verified, the HDD will be wiped
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, I know that, so read the post above
 * ash_workz is reading
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: ok, is it a uefi setup?
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: I don't know that that answers my question... are you saying that you like the fact that it's a free community or that it maintains Plasma?
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, Yes, but I can of course disable it
<Guest58295> he guys do somebody know something fun to do with ubuntu
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: you can use uefi with it easily
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, neither , it's a darn good desktop and once configured it's easier to do what you want and also i prefer the look Tha's my s and themes available, that's all. Try it for yourself to find out.
<latenite> Hi folks, what package contains 'hwinfo' ? I can not find it
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: you'll need to modify /etc/fstab on the ssd, so it matches the uuid of the partitions on it
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: do you have a live usb?
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, Okay. So basically, I should be able to just fire off `rsync /dev/sdb1 /dev/sda1 && rsync /dev/sdb2 /dev/sda2` and so on for each partition (with some flag I'd imagine), and the just update the fstab in `/dev/sda1` (root) ?
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, No. I can make one, but #1-I don't really feel like it if I can avoid it, and #2-Uptime is ideal
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, ignore the "that's my s" ...should have deleted that
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: there are quite a few things I am seeing about Plasma that are interesting: "This includes Plasma Desktop, KDE's innovative desktop interface. Other workspace applications are included to aid with system configuration, running programs, or interacting with hardware devices. While the fully integrated KDE Workspaces are only available on Linux and Unix, some of these features are...
<ash_workz> ...available on other platforms. "
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: no, rsync just copies dirs it can't handle the devices
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, But those *are* directories (per "Unix-y-ness"), so why wouldn't it work? A recursive copy of contents should just run as a recursive copy of contents
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, well th eonly thing to do is try it by installing kubuntu-desktop then choosing which desktop you want to use at the login page
<latenite> I have found http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/admin/hwinfo
<latenite> but I can not install it
<latenite> why?
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: you need to 1) make a fresh gpt partition on the ssd, create a 300mb efi partition, and the rest of the partitions of the install, copy the install to the ssd with the partitions mounted (efi included), modify /etc/fstab to point to the new uuid's, and then reinstall grub from a chroot
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: no, those are files not directories, files that represent the device
<EriC^^> rsync doesn't understand that, it just copies files from a mounted filesystem, but it does it in a really awesome way using a differencing algorithm and checksums everything too
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, Ah, okay. Thanks!
<EriC^^> Robr3rd: also, you need to do stuff from a live usb, sorry about that
<Robr3rd> EriC^^, Yeah...I kinda figured... ;) But hey, nice to have that confirmation at least
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> ssh localhost
<linuxlove> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<linuxlove> what should i do?
<somsip>  linuxlove make sure sshd is running,
<linuxlove> somsip, how?
<somsip> linuxlove: ps aux | grep sshd
<somsip> linuxlove: sudo service ssh status (also)
<Dirkos_>  linux-generic-lts-utopic : Depends: linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic (= 3.16.0.62.53) but 3.16.0.59.50 is installed
<Dirkos_> How can i fix this? Since aptitide is kinda broken now
<somsip> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<somsip> Dirkos_: Support ended ^^ see !eolupgrade
<linuxlove>  sudo service ssh status
<linuxlove> ● ssh.service
<linuxlove>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<linuxlove>    Active: inactive (dead)
<lotuspsychje> !paste | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> linuxlove: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Pici> linuxlove: ssh != sshd
<Pici> (er, nm)
<linuxlove> somsip, ubuntu 15.10
<Dirkos_> ah shit thought it was 14.04 though :(
<Dirkos_> crap ass infra guys again
<linuxlove> somsip, what is problem?
<somsip> linuxlove: no idea how to troubleshoot this with systemd in 15.10, sorry
<linuxlove> ftp://localhost works for me but ftp://my ip server doesnt work what should i do?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> is there a patch for 14.04LTS for drown yet ?
<MonkeyDust> !info drown
<ubottu> Package drown does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !info drown trusty
<ubottu> Package drown does not exist in trusty
<Pici> leeyaa: don't use sslv2
<MonkeyDust> what's drown?
<Pici> MonkeyDust: its a sslv2 vulnerability. https://drownattack.com/
<leeyaa> i see
<Bassem> what is a good recording application
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (wily), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<Pici> leeyaa: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0800.html Ubuntu already ships non-affected ssl versions anyway.
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, i ment voice recoring
<linuxlove> ftp://localhost works for me but ftp://my ip server doesnt work what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> Bassem: oh, i think there's one default in ubuntu
<bazhang> !find recorder
<ubottu> Found: rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder, gnome-sound-recorder, libhttp-recorder-perl, libhttp-server-simple-recorder-perl
<Bassem> lotuspsychje, it dosnt work with me i keep pressing record but noting
<bazhang> !info sound-recorder
<ubottu> Package sound-recorder does not exist in wily
<bazhang> what
<MonkeyDust> !info gnome-sound-recorder
<ubottu> gnome-sound-recorder (source: gnome-sound-recorder): simple and modern sound recorder for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.0-1 (wily), package size 119 kB, installed size 954 kB
<bazhang> aha gnome
<leeyaa> Pici: hm weird
<leeyaa> some of our websites are affected, yet they are on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<leeyaa> i guess the load balancer needs to be patched or disable sslv2
<wvlf> is there a way to disable local logins (any tty) but still allow ssh (pts)
<MonkeyDust> wvlf  i know 'ssh -t' emultates a terminal
<MonkeyDust> emulates*
<wvlf> i have a dedicated server at a hosting company. i am trying to elimate any logins from anyone except me
<wvlf> and i ssh in. so i dont want any IT guy to be able to login from the rack
<somsip> wvlf: does your ssh user have sudo?
<wvlf> somsip, yes
<wvlf> somsip, and im using keyfile authentication with ssh
<somsip> wvlf: can't you just remove all other users then?
<wvlf> ive done that, im just being paranoid
<wvlf> :)
<leeyaa> never hurts to be paranoid
<leeyaa> ;p
<leeyaa> well except when you waste time
<cfhowlett> just cuz you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  i knew that one :)
<akkonrad> wich tool I should use for autostart sctipts? no gui tool, I need to set it up via ssh. I need to reboot docker after it was just started.
<leeyaa> akkonrad: why would you need to restart docker after it has just started ;p
<akkonrad> leeyaa, because it's not working sometimes as it should, need to additionaly restart service
<akkonrad> donno why
<leeyaa> then fix that instead of hacking your way
<cfhowlett> wvlf, set your machine to email any logins except you.
<pantato> quit
<Bassem> any one can work with midomi?
<MonkeyDust> !info midomi
<ubottu> Package midomi does not exist in wily
<jgcampbell300> what package would one look into if he/she wanted to find a key/mouse macro recorder
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  trying to rephrase: you're looking for a macrorecorder
<MonkeyDust> !info gnee
<ubottu> gnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer - GUI flavor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.19-1 (wily), package size 46 kB, installed size 227 kB
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust: ty
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: nice
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  EriC^^ yes, going to try it too, we learn every day
<Pici> MonkeyDust: fyi, I added !drown just in case more people ask today.
<MonkeyDust> Pici  great
<akkonrad> I've added www-data to docker group, and want to do create container with php. but I still get error: Cannot open socket connection: Permission denied [code 13] [unix:///var/run/docker.sock
<akkonrad> when I set www-data as owner of /var/run/docker.sock it works, but I'd need to call it every server boot
<SchrodingersScat> !info xautomation | the more manual approach
<ubottu> the more manual approach: xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.09-1 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 183 kB
<martin2> hmm I'mhaving trouble insatlling Ubuntu mini. During installation it says "Warning: Couldn't download package libc6 (ver 2.19-0Ubuntu6 arch amd64)
<martin2> Anybody can confirm problems with repo?
<_arktos_> nope installed fine about 60 minutes ago .....
<EriC^^> martin2: which ubuntu
<_arktos_> mini x64 that is
<martin2> Mini 64
<EriC^^> martin2: installing 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> martin2  which ubuntu release?
<martin2> Oh I'm dumb. 14.04
<Bassem> how to mount img or cue files
<martin2> I was thinking it was related to 14.04.4 being realeased yesterday(?)
<Infamous> hi guys I am using xubuntu and I have some weird issues my cursor seems to jump around every once in a while and I don't really know why that is
<Infamous> even if I disable my touchpad whatever its kinda annoying anyone got advice on that
<MonkeyDust> Infamous  wireless mouse?
<Infamous> MonkeyDust, jep
<MonkeyDust> Infamous  same issue with a normal, cabled mouse?
<EriC^^> martin2: seems to have downloaded here fine, using apt-get install --reinstall on the normal pc
<Infamous> MonkeyDust, i have the same issue even if i don't use a mouse at all
<EriC^^> martin2: which mirror is it using?
<martin2> swedish ordinary mirror
<Verac> Anyone know if you can push patching settings/configurations from one Landscape server to another?
<MonkeyDust> Verac  #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> martin2: try the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<Infamous> I'd really like to test with a normal mouse but I am around the world currently only got my laptop
<martin2> I will. Thnaks!
<EriC^^> sure
<Turnip_Green> Any good way get corsair link or t least said functionality in an Ubuntu machine?
<MonkeyDust> Turnip_Green  find some suggestions here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgyMDc
<dgarstang> Where could I find a minimal preseed for Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<easyOnMe> is this the place to ask about how to implement https
<easyOnMe> how to implement https servers
<nacc_> dgarstang: what do you mean by "minimal"?
<aravindkanna> .
<nacc_> dgarstang: No Questions Asked?
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: what do you mean install a web server w/ ssl cert?
<nacc_> dgarstang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed is pretty complete for a full install
<Dr-007> good day, im having trouble booting into my ubuntu installation on a dual boot system. im running windows 10 with an uefi bios system where i disabled secured boot. the problem is that i never get to grub to choose what OS i want to run.
<grubhelp> hi, I have Ubuntu and Windows 7 on the same drive, the Windows 7 Partition has been encrypted with McAfee Disk Encryption, it has the boot flag, if you point to it  with grub it'd boot fine, the entry has now gone and I can't seem to recreate it without grub crashing, is there a way I can get back the older version?
<teward> easyOnMe: implementation of HTTPS is dependent on the software you're using; if you need it for a website, you need to purchase an SSL certificate from a certification authority, and configure your web server to use that, serving the content in a secured way on port 443
<ouroumov> Dr-007, Windows and Ubuntu are sharing a drive?
<Dr-007> ouroumov, yes i split it up in the ubuntu installation tool
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: to expand on what teward said, I would check out digitaloceans guides if I were you, there's usually really in-depth w/ screen shots which helps if you haven't done it before
<dgarstang> nacc_: By minimal, I mean a minimal set of packages installed, no questions asked. :)
<Dr-007> ouroumov, "it" = one drive
<trunk_monkey> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=https%20digital%20ocean
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: thanks
<nacc_> dgarstang: well "minimal" packages varies from person to person -- just don't ask for any packages in your preseed
<easyOnMe> teward: thanks
<dgarstang> nacc_: The only one there is openssh, and I still got 1.3Gb used on the root partition.
<dgarstang> nacc_: I know a debian minimal install is tiiiiiiny.
<CarlFK> dgarstang - I'm still not sure what you want.  Ubuntu-server maybe?  (it is a small install, no desktop, just what is needed to apt-get more things
<dgarstang> CarlFK: That's the source ISO I'm using
<trunk_monkey> np easyOnMe, if you haven't already purchased an ssl cert, depending on your needs, might want to look into letsencrypt
<ouroumov> Dr-007, have you tried running "boot-repair" from the liveCD/liveUSB?
<CarlFK> dgarstang - so what are you looking for?
<nacc_> dgarstang: debian != ubuntu
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: ok
<dgarstang> CarlFK: A minimum viable install of Ubuntu 14.04
<easyOnMe> have you tried it before
<dgarstang> nacc_: Sure
<nacc_> dgarstang: so you want to trim out any packages you might not need from ubuntu? I think you will have to manually figure that out  by unselecting some packages
<CarlFK> dgarstang - u-server.  which you have.  right?
<dgarstang> CarlFK: Yah. But... 1.3Gb...
<nacc_> dgarstang: if you want truly minimal fs impact, use a cloud image
<dgarstang> nacc_: I'm building vagrant and aws ami's from official source (since packer doesn't let you rebundle an existing box), so I gotta use the ISO
<CarlFK> dgarstang - what is 1.3g - the image or the resulting install?  (last I checked it was in the 2-400mb range
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: yes, I followed this guide; worked like a charm https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-apache-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dgarstang> CarlFK: That's the disk used on the root partition
<al8989> hello, i was wondering how easy it is to upgrade a video card in ubuntu, i was going to upgrade the onbord geforce 6150 graphics to an 8500gt graphicsif it wasn;t too hard
<nacc_> dgarstang: ah ok
<dgarstang> nacc_: I'm also developing this, so I'll have to repeat the install a bazillion times. any time I can save will add up
<Dr-007> ouromov, i did. i had to install it, then ran it. but it did not work. i also ran the liveUSB then mounted the internal partition with linux onthere, then chrooted inthere and grub-update which said it was adding  stuff to the boot loader
<Dr-007> but after a reboot, no success
<nacc_> dgarstang: yep, understood, not sure off the top of my head
<Dr-007> it just does not get to my bootloader.
<dgarstang> nacc_: Okidoki. No worries.
<dgarstang> I wonder if I can REMOVE packages in the ubuntu preseed?
<sruli> i need some help from a good sys admin, i will pay for it, i need help with some custom boot/poweroff scripts anyone around that can give some time ?
<CarlFK> dgarstang: quick skimming found https://github.com/kraksoft/vagrant-box-ubuntu  http://www.vagrantbox.es/ says the image is 384mb
<nolsen> E: The package google-chrome-stable needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<nacc_> sruli: i believe that is offtopic
<MonsterWorld> is there some french people here ?
<dgarstang> CarlFK: I need a lot of customization, and it's critical that the vagrant box and the AWS AMI be built from the same source file
<Krapulat> Hello, I want to run PHP7 and PHP5.5 simultaneosly in a production server. I want the main to be php7. What is the best way to do that?
<dgarstang> CarlFK: How they got 384mb, i dunno
<morkymorra> hello. I just installed ubuntu 14.04 with compiz. How do I find/set the keyboard shortcut to take me to the applications menu?
<sruli> nacc_: why off topic? i asked my questions here a few times in the past, did not get a response, i guess it might be complex, i understand no one wants to volunteer, so i am ready to pay for the help, i need this help on ubuntu. cant see why its off topic
<Bassem> how can i mount cue files
<cwarner> patches out for DROWN yet?
<CarlFK> dgarstang: https://github.com/kraksoft/vagrant-box/blob/master/build-ubuntu.sh  ISO_URL="http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-server-amd64.iso"
<bunjee> can anyone let me know how to recover a su password?
<nacc_> Krapulat: not possible (or won't be) with ubuntu
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: I already have a web server launched online
<CarlFK> dgarstang: I am suspicious of your 1.3g u-server.   I think you installed something else that dragged in a gig of stuff when you weren't looking ;)
<sruli> bunjee: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: apache or ngnix
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: if I implement https will there be any undue errors that will happen just in case assuming the I followed the linked you gave me down to the last letter of it
<easyOnMe> apache
<easyOnMe> same os
<easyOnMe> ubuntu 14.04
<Krapulat> nacc_: Can I use the ubuntu pacakge for main php and then install and compile manually the secondary version?
<Guest90639> ping
<bunjee> sruli-ok...........I'll give it a try.....thanx!
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: the guide assumes you already have apache installed, should be able to follow it to the letter
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: ok thanks
<dgarstang> CarlFK: I guess. the only pkgsel stuff is "d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server ntp", "d-i pkgsel/upgrade select full-upgrade"
<sethj> Do we know if mir is shiping with 16.04?
<baizon> sethj: no mir by default with 16.04. 16.10 it is
<sethj> baizon, lol, didn't they say that with 15.10? xD Do you happen to have a source I can link to ?
<baizon> sethj: https://i.imgur.com/plQvwch.jpg
<dummy_> ping
<dummy_> can i ask something?
<nacc_> Krapulat: brb will respond shortly
<baizon> !ask | dummy_
<ubottu> dummy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minas114> lotuspsychje, Hello! I asked about fsck running on every boot two days ago, and you told me to try a clean install. I did it, and it doesn't run on every boot, if the kernel is 4.2. With 4.4, it does run every boot, so it was the kernel... I'm interested to know what might be causing this, if you happen to know :)
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: man I made a mistake I overlook something
<Neuthrone> I downloaded the 4.2.30-generic kernel, and I'm fine, I don't know if System76 makes there own kernel versions, or if it prefers to boot on my laptop.
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: I used this command: ./letsencrypt-auto --apache -d example.com
<easyOnMe> instead of this: ./letsencrypt-auto --apache -d example.com -d www.example.com
<easyOnMe> what can I do
<trunk_monkey> I would just run ./letsencrypt-auto --apache  -d www.example.com
<trunk_monkey> Should be fine
<trunk_monkey> of course replace www.example.com w/ your actual domain
<bunjee> sruli - you still on?
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: oh ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<bunjee> I'm using Kubuntu - how do I reset my password?
<bunjee> my su password....
<trunk_monkey> sudo passwd
 * Bl4ckD34tH hello boys and girls
<trunk_monkey> top of the morning Bl4ckD34tH
<bunjee> trunk-monkey................thank you - it worked!
<trunk_monkey> or just passwd bunjee if your updating pw for current user
<trunk_monkey> OK cool np
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: http://imgur.com/XzacWYK
<easyOnMe> I got that after I issued the last command you gave me
<easyOnMe> what should I do?
<trunk_monkey> did you try the default-ssl.conf? I'm not sure I didn't run into that
<nacc_> Krapulat: back
<al8989> hello, i was wondering how easy it is to upgrade a video card in ubuntu, i was going to upgrade the onbord geforce 6150 graphics to an 8500gt graphics if it wasn't too hard
<nacc_> Krapulat: you can of course do that, there would be no support for your php5 based install, and you'll have to follow security updates manually
<nacc_> Krapulat: a safer approach would be to have a trusty VM and a xenial VM (or whatever isolation method you want to use) and run two services
<trunk_monkey> al8989: video card upgrade would be hardware; ubuntu should detect the hardware change. Would probably need to chose proprietary driver after new card is installed though
<nacc_> Krapulat: ondrej is going to be maintaining his PPA for coinstallable php5 and php7, but there, again, you run into support problems potnetially
<al8989> ah ok cool i had an pc that just dieed and figured it's working video card into my other pc tht ahs the 6150 graphic as that would be a boot in the graphics capability
<al8989> right?
<bunjee> trunk_monkey - where are the steps to operate XBMC fully functional?
<Krapulat> nacc_: right now I have PHP7 installed via ondrej PPA. Now i’m trying to install PHP5.5 from source using a different —prefix, is that ok?
<dgarstang> Dang, still can't find out what preseed.cfg file to use for an ubuntu-minimal install
<trunk_monkey> bunjee: XMBC is known as kodi now - I would try to google kodi ubuntu server 14.04 or whatever version you're running
<trunk_monkey> Should be good guides on the front page
<al8989> trunk_monkey: iam using ubuntu 14.04 on the system i am adding the video card to
<trunk_monkey> al8989: yeah you'll be good just swap the card w/ the PC turned off and unplugged of course and it hsould detect the hardware change at boot time
<bunjee> trunk_monkey - okie dokie
<al8989> very good thank you
<nacc_> Krapulat: why wouldn't you just use his PPA for 5? what version of ubuntu?
<al8989> trunk_ monkey: very good thank you
<trunk_monkey> it will use a generic driver at first, but look in proprietary driver tabs and check to see if ubuntu detects a different one, or just google 8500gt ubuntu driver
<Krapulat> nacc_: 14.04. I’m trying to do manually because I have no installed any VM.
<al8989> trunk_monkey well ince they wereboth nvidia card i did not think there would be a problem but wanted to make sure
<nacc_> Krapulat: i think his PPA has both in it? if you're willing to use his for 7, why woulnd't you for 5?
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: I got it correctly now
<easyOnMe> how come I am still able to access my site even with the use of http
<mike3620>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15260076/ can some one help me get squid3 in pfsense working, it blocks everything
<trunk_monkey> there's a setting in the apache config to tell it to use 443 exclusively
<Krapulat> nacc_: it can be two versions of PHP using the same PPA? When I installed PHP7, it automatically deleted the php5.5 version.
<sruli> i need some help from a good sys admin, i will pay for it, i need help with some custom boot/poweroff scripts anyone around that can give some time ?
<trunk_monkey> maybe try a reboot if you've already set that, might take a little google-fu but you're in the home stretch
<ksx4system> is it possible to run a script right after lightdm screen unlock?
<nacc_> Krapulat: his ppa is supposed to be for coinstallable, iirc
<al8989> i also have another issue with my network printer it's an hp officjet 8600 and connected wirelessly to my network but ubuntu can't always print to it sometimes i have to delete the printer and than set itup again to get it to work .  It appears that when it does not work theip address of the printer has changed, however, my windows computers do not make me delete and reconfigure the printer when this happens
<nacc_> Krapulat: it's php5.6 and php7.0 there
<Neuthrone> Zed IDE is not running on the 4.2.30-generic kernel. Every time I try to run zed, it gives me "Found PID 30490 bound to PID file "/var/run/zed.pid". What do I do?
<sruli> ksx4system: add it to startup. in menu find Startup Applications > add script /path there
<nacc_> Krapulat: you should read his ppa's page? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/
<Krapulat> nacc_: then no need to install it automatically right?
<Krapulat> *manually
<ksx4system> sruli, is it possible to do it with just openbox instead of regular bloated UI?
<nacc_> Krapulat: huh? you have to tell your system to install php5.6 -- oh do you mean from src? right no, shouldn't be needed
<dgarstang> Geez, why is there no standard minimal ubuntu install pressed.cfg file?
<al8989> i also have another issue with my network printer it's an hp officjet 8600 and connected wirelessly to my network but ubuntu can't always print to it sometimes i have to delete the printer and than set itup again to get it to work . It appears that when it does not work theip address of the printer has changed, however, my windows computers do not make me delete and reconfigure the printer when this happens isthere anything i can to
<al8989> makeubuntu behave the same?
<trunk_monkey> I just realized I have never printed off from any linux system; sorry, no idea
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: Not valid for "www.example.com"   CONFUSING
<easyOnMe> what does it mean
<easyOnMe> is it an error or something
<trunk_monkey> You changed 'example.com' to your URL when pasting those commands, just making sure, right?
<sruli> ksx4system: look at non GUi approach here http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<al8989> trunk_monkey: ah ok it just stinks that ubuntu won't automatically find and use the new ip address of the printer when it changes where windows will usethenew ip adress without me doing a thing
<sruli> ksx4system: sorru wrong url ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  is this useful https://gist.github.com/ofrzeta/afeb53590c538fbddace
<luist> im trying to convert mp4 to webm videos, but its going too slow. is there any way to fasten it? this is what im using: avconv -i "$1" -c:v libvpx -qmin 10 -qmax 42 -maxrate 500k -bufsize 1000k -threads 2 -c:a $output
<trunk_monkey> its dependent on your cpu luist
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: thank you so much for the help man
<easyOnMe> I learned a lot again today
<easyOnMe> thanks
<luist> trunk_monkey: do you know if -maxrate and -bufsize affects the quality of the webm video?
<trunk_monkey> np glad I could help, I love the Digital Ocean guides for common stuff, always start there for SSH, VPN, VNC, HTTP, etc
<htcoder> youtube downloder for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> htcoder  youtube-dl
<ksx4system> sruli, running apps on new session is nowhere close to running something when LightDM *unlocks screen* (like, after suspend)
<Krapulat> nacc_: thank you very much. It worked perfectly :)
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: yup
<easyOnMe> but I just want to ask though
<nacc_> Krapulat: thank ondrej :)
<easyOnMe> how come I can still access my site using http
<easyOnMe> or is it my server doing the forcing of http into https
<trunk_monkey> luist: I'm sure there are paremeters that will give you better performance, I'm not sure exactly which one's unfortunately. In my case, the bottleneck was hardware...
<sruli> ksx4system: sorry i though u meant after login
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: do you know of a tutorial to change the htacces file to redirect into https
<zykotick9> luist: note, webm _is_ generally slow to convert to :|
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: I can give it a try, do you know what size root disk that ends up installing?
<ksx4system> sruli, Openbox has its own script to autostart stuff (~/.config/openbox/autostart) :-)
<sruli> ksx4system: try these links http://askubuntu.com/questions/204073/how-to-run-script-after-resume-and-after-unlocking-screen http://askubuntu.com/questions/204073/how-to-run-script-after-resume-and-after-unlocking-screen
<trunk_monkey> luist: this first answer is pretty thorough, might help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/352920/fastest-way-to-convert-videos-batch-or-single
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  no, not familiar with it myself
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: Shall find out in a moment
<ksx4system> sruli: thnx
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: in  httpd-ssl.conf is it set to listen on 443?
<trunk_monkey> have you restarted apache?
<trunk_monkey> port 443 allowed in UFW?
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: where can I find this file: httpd-ssl.conf
<Bassem> how can i add schemas to Nautilus Actions Configuration
<huehue> Hi guy, who command return only my ip andress?
<huehue> like: # sudo command
<huehue> 192.168.0.101
<EriC^^> huehue: ip a
<EriC^^> it gives lots of stuff though
<huehue> EriC^^: ?
<huehue> EriC^^: return only ip andress
<huehue> EriC^^: this command won't
<trunk_monkey> easyOnMe: /etc/httpd/conf.d/ssl.conf
<ljetibo> Hey, I've a quick question, how can I focus in on the window of a process of which I know pid?
<ljetibo> I've two python idle's started and one blocked, but I can't figure out which one I want to kill
<EriC^^> huehue: you want the external one?
<EriC^^> like what whatismyip.com would return?
<huehue> EriC^^: just local!
<huehue> EriC^^: like: command
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: cd /etc/httpd/conf.d/ssl.conf
<easyOnMe> -bash: cd: /etc/httpd/conf.d/ssl.conf: No such file or directory
<huehue> EriC^^: return 192.168.0.101 for example
<EriC^^> huehue: try hostname -I
<ljetibo> wmctrl -a is the command I need from the package wmcrtl, if anyone was wondering. Thnx, should've googled first
<MonkeyDust> ljetibo  glad i could help
<ljetibo> don't worry about it, that's why you're here
<huehue> EriC^^: awesome thanks
<dgarstang> I wish there was a faster way to do an automated install from an ISO
<trunk_monkey> easy try
<trunk_monkey> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/your_site_name
<trunk_monkey> or just browse through the apache2 directory you should be able to find it
<eygke> hello
<eygke> I can't mount my sd card
<eygke> lsusb shows a bunch of devices but I dont know which is which
<EriC^^> eygke: try lsblk
<Bassem> how can i add schemas to Nautilus Actions Configuration
<dgarstang> Why isn't there a minimal here!? http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<eygke> EriC^^: buncha sdas
<EriC^^> eygke: no sdbs?
<eygke> no
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dgarstang> Yeah but...
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: Actually, yeah but now the preseed doesn't work
<max3> i'm trying to play a prank on my buddy but this `arecord -f dat | ssh -C user@host aplay -f dat` doesn't work
<max3> i have sudo privileges but i don't have his pw
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  i guess you're pioneering, explring terra incognita
<max3> so if i'm sshed in i can sudo su into him
<max3> but when i try to do `arecord -f dat | ssh -C user@host 'sudo su him; aplay -f dat' it doesn't work
<ash_workz> is there a good room to talk about pinta?
<ash_workz> channel*
<max3> i get sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: I find that hard to believe
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  boldly going where no man has gone before
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  think positive: if you make it, then you are the expert
<ash_workz> I was wondering what you call the transparent pixels thing on MSPaint...
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust I just want to move forward. The object isn't to spend all my time onion peeling
<ash_workz> where you define a background color and you can select an area that does not include that color
<ash_workz> I was hoping to find out what to call that because I'd like to know if there's a substitute on Ubuntu (pinta, gimp, etc)
<nicomachus> ash_workz: you can try asking the GIMP folks on their IRC server.
<nicomachus> https://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<ash_workz> nicomachus: thanks!
<dgarstang> It seems there's no way to record a preseed.cfg file. If I could go through the prompts manully, and create a preseed that would be ok
<dgarstang> NO mention of minimal here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kang0> Are there different commands for linux or ubuntu?
<nacc_> dgarstang: it's not recommended, but you can use values from debconf-get-selections (--installer) to get the values that go into a preseed file
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  some commands work in one linux distro, but not in the another
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  or iq that not what you mean
<Kang0> What are commands related to networking?
<Kang0> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  what brings you here, what do you want to do
<eygke> okay it says "mmc0: error -5 whilst initialising SD card" when inserting an sd card in the log
<eygke> is it a kernel issue?
<Kang0> I like ip network electronics ssh ftp etc and play with it monkey_
<Kang0> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  do you want to learn networking basics? that's not for this channel
<Kang0> I know but i want hybrid knowledge
<Kang0> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  this is ubuntu support
<Kang0> Can i run ubuntu commands on ssh client?
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  what's on the client?
<Kang0> Ssh client
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  ssh is a protocol
<Kang0> Ok
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  do you want to work on a remote machine?
<Kang0> I m already connected with my server
<Kang0> Yes
<Kang0> MonkeyDust
<samaly> hi m facing problem while installing hexchat, http://i.imgur.com/W3u1UDW.png
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  and what is running on the serve?
<MonkeyDust> r
<Kang0> It is rpi based
<MonkeyDust> Kang0  ok, rpi has its own channel: #raspberrypi
<Guest59883> hai
<Guest59883> hai
<Guest59883> How are ?
<max3> how can i pipe to arecord to aplay on another machine for another user using ssh
<max3> i have sudo privileges
<Kang0> Ok MonkeyDust
<baizon> samfty_: you need to verify the signature again
<baizon> samfty_: ups, wrong guy, sorry
<Madh> i have a ovpn file for openvpn and want the vpn to connect on bootup? thanks
<easyOnMe> trunk_monkey: you the man of the day
<easyOnMe> thanks a lot
<easyOnMe> I really learned a lot today from you
<easyOnMe> everyday is just so cool around here
<easyOnMe> so long as you do your part you learn
<easyOnMe> you guys rock!!!
 * genii makes more coffee
<Madh> im trying to set openvpn to load on bootup any help would be great
<BluesKaj> Madh, make sure you have network-manager-openvpn installed
<BluesKaj> then set it to connect at startup in the connection editor , Madh
<Madh> dont work i installed the openvpn plugin it needs fixing
<florenz> is it just me or is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ broken?
<Madh> if i do it from terminal it connects... from connection i need to split the ovpn file into 3 files and i dont know how to do that even with the instructions
<nacc_> florenz: also experiencing it (are you seeing 500s on login?)
<j4son> florenz: broken
<florenz> right. I get a variety of 500 somehings...
<florenz> funky. And for a couple of days now
<BluesKaj> Madh, setup a script to run at startup
<reyalp2> hi. I'm trying to install 3 *buntus on one SSD. I created 3 primary partitions, but I am not sure which mount points to choose. I chose /, /dev/sda2, and /dev/sda3, but after installing the first ubuntu on /, it says the partitioning is wrong (though the OS boots perfectly)?
<florenz> is there a wiki mirror somewhere, or is it maybe backed by some version control thingie?
<Guest12638> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<hellbilly> sup
<Guest12638> for hwat is this good?
<Guest12638> what
<k1l_> Guest12638: technical ubuntu support.
<Guest12638> oh ok, cool. thanks
<Daniel__> Hi everyone.
<Daniel__> I'm looking for some assistance
<genii> !details | Daniel__
<ubottu> Daniel__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Daniel__> ok.. so what im trying to do is install Win10 on a machine with only ubuntu 14.04
<Daniel__> I have created a bootable external drive with win 10
<Daniel__> can I use grub2 to install with my external drive?
<easyOnMe> bye
<trunk_monkey> Daniel__: check it http://askubuntu.com/questions/6317/how-can-i-install-windows-after-ive-installed-ubuntu
<al8989> hello, i was wondering if anyone had a reason why the setup forthe hp linux printer drivers hangs on my system, it gets through several steps before freezing
<Daniel__> ok.. ill read that.
<k1l_> Daniel__: make a bootable windows10 usb and run that to install windows. i would suggest to create the partitions before using an ubuntu live usb.
<Daniel__> I have a bootable
<Daniel__> Win10 usb
<Daniel__> just dont know how to get ubuntu 14.04 to boot from it and load windows.
<k1l_> Daniel__: so where is the issue? choose to boot that from the bios
<Daniel__> when im in the bios the usb boot option does not recognize my drive.
<trunk_monkey> so that's a windows issue then
<k1l_> Daniel__: its not an ubuntu thing to boot an usb. its the bios task. see your bios manual how to get a "bootmenu" list. most bios use del, exc or F10 or such
<k1l_> *esc
<Daniel__> yeah.. i know how to look at the boot menu and manipulate it.
<stacks88> regarding the new ssl attack (drown), I'm running ubuntu 14.04, with apache2. Today I saw there was an openssl upgrade via apt so I upgraded that. But here is my /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ssl.conf - http://pastebin.com/raw/TA46zkKe Is that right, or what should I be changing if anything?
<trunk_monkey> what did you use to create the bootable USB Daniel__
<k1l_> Daniel__: if its not booting that usb ask the ##windows support how to make a usb that works.
<Daniel__> I used admind cmd prompt to make my drive bootable.. and then i copyed the files from the ISO to the drive.
<trunk_monkey> try rufus
<jscarnato> rufus 2.6 is nice for creating bootable USB drives
<k1l_> Daniel__: that is not how it works to make a windows bootable
<Daniel__> well ive done it that way before.. but ill try rufus.
<eferreira> Is there any reason why xchat cant connect to freenode but I can use webchat.freenode.net?
<k1l_> eferreira: what error do you get?
<eferreira> It's just stuck on connecting to chat.freenode.net (ip) port 8001
<k1l_> eferreira: could be an issue of network blocking by the admin. or #freenode blocking your ip due to abuse. (ask in #freenode about that )
<jscarnato> I'm trying to connect to #asterisk port 6667 but I'll be honest, this is the first time I've ever used IRC
<eferreira> Itś probably blocking, I'm on campus
<eferreira> Thanks
<Pici> jscarnato: #asterisk requires you to have registered and identified to freenode to join.
<Pici> !register | jscarnato
<ubottu> jscarnato: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jscarnato> thanks pici!
<al8989> hello, trunk_monkey i'm back was wondering if anyone had a reason why the setup forthe hp linux printer drivers hangs on my system, it gets through several steps before freezing
<Daniel__> I suppose I'm not able to use an external HDD... has to be usb flash drive?.. ive used external drives before but im not sure.
<trunk_monkey> have to check w/ ##windows bro I'm not sure, I've never had an issue w/ a USB flashdrive and rufus so that's what I recommend
<k1l_> Daniel__: yes. the firmware of an external hdd will recognize itself not as bootable for some bios.
<Daniel__> yeah.. if only I could find my damg 64g flashdrive...
<Daniel__> then i think my problem is solved
<Svetlano> C IS A REGISTERED SEX OFFENDER
<Daniel__> I have one other question.. when I boot up the ubuntu machine it has me input a password right away.. and then again to log in.. the password should be the same but when i try to use it to log in it does a sort of black screen then just comes back to the log in.. where as if I put in an incorrect PW it just gives the error.
<mistralol> so i made a package with dh_make and the package uses autotools but it won't include any files in the package how can i make it include th eoutput files?
<rogo> hi. I try to find a way to play this video smooth:    http://deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/videozone/ookdatnog/1.2587653
<TomaTom> hi
<rogo> how can i play fragged mp4-files smoothly??
<rogo> how to play streaming mp4-files smoothly??
<bazhang> with what software application rogo and what version of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> rogo, the video itself is corrupted, not much you can do about it.
<rogo> 14.10  .    I tried several software apps
<teward> !14.10 | rogo
<ubottu> rogo: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<rogo> The video is not corrupted: the buffer is the problem!
<rogo> I was wrong: its 14.04 LTS that I use
<bazhang> rogo, first step is upgrade toa supported version
<rogo> sorry for confusion
<bazhang> rogo, i fyou tried multiple apps then the stream itself has issues
<john-external> how do i enlarge my boot folder? Ubuntu 15.10
<rogo> no, its so less supported for ubuntu
<john-external> how do i enlarge my boot folder? Ubuntu 15.10...?
<teward> john-external: just remove old kernels - sudo apt-get autoremove    <-- in the terminal
<ioria> rogo i downloaded it with Downloadhelper in FF and played with Totem (Videos)... what's the issue ?
<rogo> i'll try downloadhelper.
<john-external> thanks there teward
<mistralol> if anyone familure with "gbp buildpackage"
<rogo> ioria: thats great!!! thx!!
<john-external> lol i cant get the update to work  Terminal input: sudo apt-get clean
<ioria> rogo no problem
<rogo> its not direct streaming, but I learned to be happy with what works great in Ubuntu :)
<ioria> rogo you mean you cannot see directly ?
<teward> john-external: uh, I didn't say 'clean' - i said autoremove.  clean after that heh
<john-external> Teward i did  autoremove but i need to install Clean
<john-external> trying to get the update lol
<CacheMoney> Question, root filesystem is on sdb,I eventually want to make a SW RAID so I created an mdadm array using a blank drive, formatted it as ext4,mounted it and copied the contents of / to the mountpoint
<CacheMoney> how to I make the mdadm array bootable
<john-external> How do i update using terminal?
<CacheMoney> apt-get upgrade
<CacheMoney> sudo apt-get upgrade*(
<CacheMoney> no parenthesis at end
<MonkeyDust> or sudo apt upgrade
<john-external> thanks cache
<john-external> lol look at all the pingouts lol
<Izimh> hello
<al8989> i need help installing the hp linux print drivers
<MonkeyDust> john-external  drop the lols
<DNRC> Has anyone tried installing 64 bit linux on a wacom tablet?
<Aleksandar86> i have big problem, i'm logen like a root on Ubuntu but i cant create database in mysql
<Aleksandar86> google cant help me :(
<Aleksandar86> MySQL ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<Aleksandar86> i have very old Ubuntu verion 7 and mysql 5
<zerowaitestate> is there a way in ubuntu 15.10 to disable the behavior of gnome terminal that grabs the alt key? I need to be able to pass ALT through to the terminal and it isn't working
<ouroumov_> Aleksandar86, what command are you typing to produce this error?
<Aleksandar86> mysql -u root -p
<Aleksandar86> but i'm loged on ubuntu with root@web:~#
<nacc_> zerowaitestate: edit->preferences, 'uncheck enable mnemonics'?
<Aleksandar86> and I try same password of root
<ouroumov_> Aleksandar86, and nucking your mysql installation is not an option I take it?
<zerowaitestate> nacc_: problem is, it's already unchecked
<Aleksandar86> ouroumov_ nucking?
<ouroumov_> Nuking*
<nacc_> zerowaitestate: hrm
<zerowaitestate> nacc_: ah, okay, so apparently in gnome terminal you have to also disable any shortcuts which share the same alt combo. unchecking mnenomics by itself doesn't work because it's also the menu key
<Aleksandar86> ouroumov_ please help me how can i give root privilegy on mysql
<Aleksandar86> some config file
<Aleksandar86> ?
<nacc_> zerowaitestate: ah that could be :/
<ouroumov_> Aleksandar86, I don't know.
<Aleksandar86> :(
<Aleksandar86> i found some help with mysql safe mode
<Aleksandar86> but for me not working
<Madh> i connect to openvpn with this command using terminal   "openvpn /etc/openvpn/ca.openvpn.frootvpn.ovpn" and then enter username and password. any way to do this automatically when booting into Ubuntu. thanks
<minas114> is there a way to disable the menu that appears when you click ALT, for a specific application?
<linuxlove> hello
<silvian> heya
<linuxlove> i have bought a domain and i need to this new domain redirect to my old website what should i do i am on ubuntu 15.10
<linuxlove> company that i bought domain dont support forwarding
<silvian> where is your old site being hosted?
<silvian> on your ubuntu 15.10 server?
<linuxlove> on my ubuntu server
<linuxlove> i am on ubuntu 15.10 server
<silvian> right so you want to setup your ubuntu server with the new domain you got
<linuxlove> yes
<bonsairoot> is there a way to check exactly which folders belong to an installation of a program? when i chose the installationpath i was accidentally one level too high up
<silvian> did you have a domain previously configured to it?
<linuxlove> silvian, yes
<silvian> right so it should be a matter of editing your network configs to be the new domain name
<linuxlove> i need when some one browse new domain redirect to old site
<linuxlove> silvian, how?
<silvian> There's a very nice guide here
<silvian> https://github.com/DigitalOcean-User-Projects/Articles-and-Tutorials/blob/master/set_hostname_fqdn_on_ubuntu_centos.md
<silvian> should work on your version of Ubuntu as well :)
<silvian> Hi bonsairoot
<silvian> Are you familiar with bash terminal?
<silvian> it should be fairly simple to check through command line if you're comfortable using it
<linuxlove> silvian, thanks
<bonsairoot> i am a little
<munch_marcel> So setting the primary monitor in Ubuntu isn't working as well as I hope for Play on Linux. It's still putting settings and defaults open windows on my second monitor
<silvian> no prob... let us know if you've any issues... don't forget that domain names take a while to propagate through all the DNS hosts
<silvian> so DO NOT PANIC ! :O
<silvian> if it doesn't start redirecting to your host immediately. :P
<silvian> ok bonsairoot
<silvian> do you know the directory location of where your program should be installed?
<silvian> if so navigate to it using the cd command
<bonsairoot> ok
<silvian> cd /path/to/my/installation/directory
<silvian> etc
<silvian> from there do cd ..
<silvian> to go to the directory above where you've accidentally installed the program
<bonsairoot> yea im in that one atm
<silvian> grand
<silvian> whatever the program is called it should contain files that have distinguished names or content compared with other items in the directory
<silvian> also if you've installed it recenly
<silvian> simply do
<silvian> ls -lrt
<silvian> it should list the most recent stuff at the very bottom of your terminal
<silvian> showing you the exact time stamp they were added to your directory
<silvian> if that doesn't help simply do a grep -lr "something in your program like a common name or attribute" .
<bonsairoot> oh nice didn't know that parameter thanks... can i just move the stuff and change the symbolic link and it will work?
<silvian> yeah you can do it with mov command or do it with cp command if you wanna feel safe
<silvian> then remove the old stuff once you're sure you moved everything over
<bonsairoot> ok great thanks
<silvian> ls -lrt shows you a lot of details including permissions and stuff :)
<silvian> so its always a great one to use ;)
<jushur> munch_marcel: switch hardware ports for the monitors? better then using software to switch?
<mustmodify> I have come to this chat room with the same issue before... but I can't quite remember the solution. At least I know the root problem this time. :) For whatever reason, my /boot drive is small enough that I occasionally have to clean it out. But I remember thinking it was a delicate operation. Can someone walk me through it? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/5512ad5a65e1cad017a0
<musica_> Hello everyone I have a problem of audio outputs on ubuntu, I can not play music from the front and rear jack simultaneously, only once with, unfortunately, the system prefers the front (if connected only goes to him, to hear sound from the rear I have to scollegar the antanteriore) force I have two questions to ask: 1-how can I simultaneously play the sound or at least set as the default audio output jack on the rear? 2- How can I re
<musica_> Thanks for your help. I'm Italian, I translate via google translator
<jushur> mustmodify: maybe "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?
<bonsairoot> does 15.10 support skylake already or not?... ive read different sources that contradicted each other... since kernelversion is 4.2 it should not ...right?
<jushur> bonsairoot: isnt that support starting in 4.5?
<jim> what's skylake?
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: Not sur .. see if : https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2015q4-intel-graphics-stack-release still applies .
<bonsairoot> jushur: i thought 4.3? i don't even know anymore
<jushur> jim: intel platform chipset revision
<jushur> bonsairoot: look at kernel dev logs
<jim> oh ok... hmm
<bonsairoot> Bashing-om: thanks
<nacc_> bonsairoot: i've got a skylake  machine, 16.04 will probably be your best bet; i'm running mainline w/ 15.10 to get support for evertyhing
<mustmodify> jushur: same unmet dependencies error.
<jushur> bonsairoot: you are right, support was introduced in 4.3
<Bashing-om> bonsairoot: :) .. the boot parameter may still be required . Not sure . try and see as a one time boot option from grub's boot parameter ?
<mustmodify> I have -74 installed but I see -76 and -77 in that directory.
<bonsairoot> nacc_: ok ... well 16.04 will probably be out anyway when i change my hardware so that's good
<mustmodify> and it's looking for 79. So it seems like first I need to clear out the previously-installed versions. Can I just delete them? I assume not... I tried to clean up with dpkg but it said "That's not installed so noop."
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Does terminal command ' df -h ' suggest that attention is required to remove kernels ?
<mustmodify> yes.
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/5512ad5a65e1cad017a0
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/5512ad5a65e1cad017a0#file-drive_sizes-md
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Ouch ! " /dev/sdb2                       237M  235M     0 100% /boot " may be that there os no operating head room for the package manager to operate in . what retuens ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . maybe we can sic dpkg on it ?
<Bashing-om> os/is*
<zh1> will ubuntu 15.10 run openastro.org? cant see package for it
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: Sorry, I should have been more clear. That's what I'm trying to resolve.
<silvian> Hi mustmodify is anyone looking after you? :)
<mustmodify> unclear. Seems like Bashing-om may be working with me.
<Bray90820> Probably a long shot but does anyone remember helping me create a backup script for my ubuntu back a while ago
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/5512ad5a65e1cad017a0#file-gistfile1-md
<Bashing-om> zh1: Per: https://launchpad.net/~pellesimon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa 15.10 is not supported .
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  yesterday is an enternity, start from the beginning
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: :ook'n at your https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/5512ad5a65e1cad017a0#file-gistfile1-md .
<zh1> Bashing-om, could i run older versions over 15.10?
<shudon> can anyone recommend softphones for sip/asterisk?
<MonkeyDust> !ekiga | shudon
<ubottu> shudon: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<shudon> thanks monkey_
<shudon> MonkeyDust*
<Bashing-om> zh1: I would not advise so .. dependencies will be a real pain .. and possibly break things in manners not able to resolve .
<zh1> Bashing-om, ok
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Bunches of old kernels ! .. gimme a bit to make up a dpkg sequence to try .
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: What kernel are you presently booting .. we must not mess with this one ' uname -r ' !
<ry> I'm wondering if anyone has experience with deja-dup -- I'm attempting to restore a backup from ubuntu 15.10 on a ubuntu 16.04 system with no success. Deja-Dup keeps asking for the encryption password (and I'm certain I'm using the correct password)
<ry> Is there some other component to the encryption aside from the password?
<mustmodify> -74
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Let's see if the package manager will comply with ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{63,68,70,71,73,76}-generic ' . step 1 of 4 .
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: No, complains about unmet dependencies.
<mustmodify> But if I purse the extra package first, it might work.
<mustmodify> lemme try
<mustmodify> yeah, that's what I need to do.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: I was afraid of that .. show me .. and we consider getting very dirty .. Not a good thing to have to do !
<sruli> how can i make make a systemd service run last thing before unmount fs? if i use WantedBy=umount.target it does not execute, if i use WantedBy=multi-user.target it runs early in the proccess
<Jordan_U> sruli: What is your end goal?
<sruli> delete /var/log dir on shutdown (same script also creates new /var/log dir)
<sruli> Jordan_U: ^
<linski> hello
<silvian> Hi linski
<linski> Django can be a realtime web framework without a tornado server just by using realtime pub/sub services like pusher and pubnub?
<bonsairoot> is the directory extracted by the archive manager on a mounted iso always sudo permission level or is that configurable?
<Pici> linski: probably a better question for #django or #python
<linski> oh sorry wrong room
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: ok I've removed the old kernels.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: How did you remove them ? Is the package manager now broken ?
<mustmodify> no, seems better.
<sysop-rick> Hello, im having some connectivity issues with ubuntu 12.04. if i manually set ip and manually set default gateway (i know that the gateway is up) but still the host cant ping the gateway, and the gateway cant ping the host. what could be issue?
<sysop-rick> i made all configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<hellnoire> quick question - trying to set permissions using terminal - attempting to do chmod 777 -r and it seems to be mistaking it for the files I'm trying to change. How exactly is the syntax supposed to look like?
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: What now happens ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ' ?
<k1l_> hellnoire: that sounds a bad workaround in the first place. are you sure your want to make all files and folders read and writeable for all users
<MonkeyDust> hellnoire  do not use chmod 777
<MonkeyDust> and certainly not -r
<hellnoire> k1l_, Yes, it's a samba share I'm setting up - meant to be used by all, and only available to anyone inside my closed network
<hellnoire> MonkeyDust, it's meant as a completely closed off samba share, that doesn't access the network
<MonkeyDust> hellnoire  with 777 anyone can change anything, locking you out
<MonkeyDust> ok
<hellnoire> MonkeyDust, the windows users that are accessing it don't know how to delete, and I've set samba permissions to read only
<k1l_> hellnoire: its -R not -r
<hellnoire> k1l_, thanks - that explains a lot
<LTCD> Hi.  Can someone link me to an article where the police (or similar) have failed to crack LUKS full disk encryption please?  Thanks!
<k1l_> LTCD: that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<nxcsa> When I have an sudo statement inside of a shell script I get prompted for my password when I run the script. However, when I run a testsuite that contains a shell script with a sudo statement inside all of the tests run and complete without me ever having to give a password. Anyone know why?
<k1l_> or some crypto related channel you can find with the "/msg alis help"
<LTCD> Okay thanks k1l)
<sruli> how can i make make a systemd service run last thing before unmount fs? if i use WantedBy=umount.target it does not execute, if i use WantedBy=multi-user.target it runs early in the proccess
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: I pursed the extras then the old kernels. Now I'll try `sudo apt-get install -f` to resolve whatever is in the queue.
<Jordan_U> sruli: See the "Automatic dependencies" section of https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html but also realize that working with late shutdown can be surprisingly tricky sometimes.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: :) fingers crossed .
<mustmodify> that seemed to go well. Now I'll reboot to see whether I destroyed anything.
<Jordan_U> sruli: Might be best to ask in #systemd (be sure to *start* by explaining your end goal when you ask there).
<sruli> tnx
<mustmodify> Bashing-om: Ha! It booted.
<mustmodify> Hooray!
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Wonderful little package manager that it is  ! ;)
<Guest74509> caio
<Guest74509> ciao
<Guest74509> "!list"
<Pici> !warez | Guest74509
<ubottu> Guest74509: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<\9> !list|Guest74509
<ubottu> Guest74509: \9: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drue> !info drown
<ubottu> Package drown does not exist in wily
<Pici> !drown | drue
<ubottu> drue: Ubuntu is not vulnerable to the SSLv2 DROWN attack. Please see http://ubottu.com/y/drown and https://drownattack.com/ for more information.
<drue> ah :) ty.
<Pici> np
<nxcsa> Isn't drown essentially just the freak attack? I don't get the hype
<Bray90820> How would I omit a directory from find?
<patosz> hello all. i experience a freeze in ubiquity on elementary os when trying to pass the screen checking for free space and internet connection. is there a way to check for some any logs ?
<Mathisen> where do i change default browser ? using KDE @ moment.. when choosing defualt in chromium itslef it does not work
<Bashing-om> !elementary | patosz
<ubottu> patosz: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<croberts> !drown
<ubottu> Ubuntu is not vulnerable to the SSLv2 DROWN attack. Please see http://ubottu.com/y/drown and https://drownattack.com/ for more information.
<EriC^^> Bray90820: find / -path "*/dirtoomit/*" -prune -o -print
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> Bray90820: sorry, find / -path "*/dirtoomit" -prune -o -print
<ubuntu137> problem with rc.local run - I see the commands all get sigkill/sigterm
<ubuntu137> can they take too long?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks again
<Bray90820> EriC^^: so if I wanted to find a file called back and omit the directory /media I would do this?
<Bray90820> find / backup -path "*/media" -prune -o -prin
<EriC^^> Bray90820: do cd /
<Bray90820> then run that command?
<EriC^^> then find . -path ./media -prune -o -iname "backup" -print
<Bray90820> Aaahhh
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> That was actually a lot of help
<EriC^^> no problem
<Bray90820> That's not case sedative right?
<EriC^^> it is
<EriC^^> i mean it's not
<EriC^^> sorry :)
<Bray90820> Uh I am getting some errors
<EriC^^> what errors?
<agx> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac air. previously i had installed parallels a long time ago. Now after 'successful' install i get \efi\boot\grubx64.efi not found tips ?
<agx> i tried reinstalling grub2 but no dice.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/NZy90cQp
<Gallomimia> no -iname is not case sensitive. -name is. (or find)
<markamillia> can someone help me out with ssh: when I try to connect to a server using Places -> connect to server I'm getting "ssh program unexpectedly exited", but it works fine when I connect from a terminal
<Gallomimia> for*
<Bray90820> I should have stated that I wanted to do this recursively through my entire system if that wasn't clear
<Gallomimia> find looks recursively
<agx> here is the pastebin for grub resintall http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262323/
<Gallomimia> sometimes it's not for searching but for running commands
<EriC^^> Bray90820: type "cd /" first
<Gallomimia> Bray90820: very normal errors. they mean what they say
<EriC^^> Bray90820: use sudo with find
<Bray90820> EriC^^: My bad I thought I was already in /
<Gallomimia> nope you're in home
<Gallomimia> use sudo or pipe errors to null. since you want to search your whole system, sudo
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> That worked
<ubuntu137> so maybe since my script gets stderr, rc.local decides to kill/term processes?
<Bray90820> Didn't find what I was looking for tho
<ubuntu137> I set it to run bash
<EriC^^> agx: are you in the live session right now?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Prob a bad idea since I will get way to many results but to find all text files I would replace backup with *.txt ?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: is the dir you're looking for called "backup"
<EriC^^> or backup-something ?
<agx> Eric^^: i have a desktop and trying on my laptop
<agx> Eric^^: but I can get into live cd right now
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It's actually a script called backup which I thought was a text file but might be a bash script now that I think about it
<EriC^^> agx: ok, get into one
<EriC^^> agx: right now what boots up when you start the computer?
<agx> Eric^^: iam should i drop to grub> or 'try ubuntu'
<agx> i tried installing multiple times w/ even a manual parition
<EriC^^> Bray90820: do you remember anything it specifically had inside it?
<wagner> hello
<agx> Eric^^: i'm in. w/ wifi
<Bray90820> EriC^^: One minute
<EriC^^> agx: ok, when the pc boots what's set to load right now?
<EriC^^> refind, etc.... ?
<agx> supposedly ubuntu
<agx> how to check
<EriC^^> ok, what happens when you leave it?
<agx> i used entire disk when prompted on install. when I leave it  i get the error i mentioned \boot\efi\grubx64.efi not found
<EriC^^> agx: ok, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<agx> done
<EriC^^> agx: also sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<agx> done
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<agx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15262504/
<CacheMoney> I suck guys
<CacheMoney> How can I be cooler?
<EriC^^> embrace your suckiness
<agx> EriC^^: oh i saw this BootOrder to 0080 instead of 000 which is the ubuntu efi
<agx> maybe that has to do w/ it ?
<EriC^^> agx: yeah
 * agx mind blown
<agx> EriC^^: do you know how to set it ?
<trunk_monkey> you can use boot-repair can't you EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> agx: yeah, i think it's better to reinstall grub + you need to "bless" the file for max to boot it
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I believe it had the line "Recorded_TV" in it
<EriC^^> *mac
<EriC^^> agx: did you bless it?
<agx> trunk_monkey: i tried that... that's what got me here :)
<agx> EriC^^: not sure what you mean by bless
<alberto> ciao a tutti
<trunk_monkey> lol oh sorry agx
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try sudo grep -iR --exclude-dir="media" "Recorded_TV" /
<EriC^^> agx: this is what i mean http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/
<EriC^^> you can avoid blessing it and stuff if you use refind i think
<agx> EriC^^: oh awesome. thanks
<EriC^^> the blessing stuff does work pretty easily ( btw you're going to need to convert the efi partition to hfs+ )
<agx> let me read  it. .thanks!
<EriC^^> it does work though
<EriC^^> no problem
<radxxx> hi, need some help with Nvidia driver
<Bashing-om> radxxx: As in ?
<radxxx> with nouvea driver all looks ok, but when I install Nvidia driver all game graphics are fuzzy
<radxxx> GTX970
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Release and driver installed ? ' sudo lshw -C display '
<radxxx> 1 sec
<radxxx> 352.63
<jushur> radxxx: screenshots look wrong on other machines? or are they as they should be?
<radxxx> selected from additional drivers
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Will it stop once it find it?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no, you'll have to press ctrl+c to stop it
<Bray90820> will it stop ons it searches every file?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bray90820> Ok
<Bray90820> I'll just let it go then
<Bashing-om> radxxx: K .. 352 version does have limited vdpau decoding support . Let's look at what X is doing ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<duvg> hello
<radxxx> ok hang on
<duvg> i have a problem whit name of php cli
<duvg> in ubuntu mate
<duvg> who help me?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I also have some strange file which might be it but I can't open it
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/backup
<jack_> Hello, would it be as simple to upgrade from kde 4 to 5 as just installing kde 5?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: that's a binary executable
<Bray90820> That's what my crontab -e is running when it backs up
<Bray90820> backsup
<radxxx> http://pastebin.com/GkuJ2xxR
<EriC^^> Bray90820: oh
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Reading, be a while . Be back soonest .
<LazyAngel> how can I check which version of openssh is installed?
<radxxx> ty muchly appriciated
<EriC^^> LazyAngel: apt-cache policy openssh
<LazyAngel> EriC^^: thanks
<CacheMoney> or dpkg -l | grep openssh
<EriC^^> LazyAngel: * openssh-server or openssh-client
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/5SzY3Eyv
<k1l_> LazyAngel: and keep in mind, that ubuntu doesnt update the verison, but fix the issues with patches
<andrew_> dang, long list
<LazyAngel> k1l_: that was the reason I'm checking so that is really useful feedback
<k1l_> !drown
<ubottu> Ubuntu is not vulnerable to the SSLv2 DROWN attack. Please see http://ubottu.com/y/drown and https://drownattack.com/ for more information.
<EriC^^> Bray90820: right now it's not being used, also it doesn't use the backup executable right?
<k1l_> LazyAngel: if you look for a specific CVE use the CVE search on ubuntu.com/usn
<andrew_> so.... question, upgraded my kernel, didn't upgrade the thing that I need to connect to the internet (broadcom firmware) downgraded, and now apt is constantly complaining about the new kernel not being there
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It's not being used?
<Bray90820> Does the # mean it's comments out?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no, it has a # before 0 5
<Drewery> is there a channel that I could get some advice on linux mail servers
<EriC^^> it's commented out
<Drewery> not sure where to ask this question
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Sorry that's what I meant
<andrew_> Drewery: which kind?
<Bray90820> And that was my bad
<LazyAngel> k1l_: I was checking this one, but I'm running 6.7: http://www.openssh.com/txt/gcmrekey.adv
<Drewery> andrew_: I don't know either, because I was left with an FTP account, some smart people changed the mx records before migrating the current emails
<Drewery> folder structure-wise it is located under /stats/mail/.username/cur etc.
<Drewery> if that structure rings a bell
<lerner> what do I have to do so every time my OS starts a browser it is firefox with firefox --no-remote --P Default --private-window %u <<?
<andrew_> Drewery: they can make it any way they want, but dang.... don't have root access? what's the issue?
<Drewery> I am trying to figure out a way to migrate those raw files to a format I can import on another server.
 * andrew_ sighs
<Drewery> andrew_: I wish I had root access, I am trying to export those email to a rackspace account
<Drewery> actually wondering if there is a way to export them since all alphanumeric named raw files
<EriC^^> Bray90820: it's ok
<andrew_> Drewery: rackspace, if given the access, should be able to assist with this, as someone that *almost* worked for them and knows people who do....
<Drewery> andrew_: yeah, I am on chat with them, they are also trying to figure out I think
<andrew_> Yeah, format unkown on this end, but it might be a maildir conversion that is needed
<dax> Drewery: sounds like Maildir format
<dax> Drewery: the alphanumeric filenames and the cur folder, anyway
<andrew_> dax: hah... jinx
<Bray90820> EriC^^: here is the correct crontab -e file  my bad
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/Gpt2U9xe
<Drewery> andrew_: actually I just figured that this is on dovecot
<dax> makes sense
<andrew_> dovecot supports both
<andrew_> but still likely maildir
<Drewery> andrew_: right
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, there it is, at running 3am
<EriC^^> *running at
<EriC^^> did you write it yourself, or it's a trusted source?
<Bashing-om> radxxx: I see no problem indicated .. want to try a different driver ? show ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ( Nvidia recommends the 361 version) - 361 is not avail until wily .
<katkiss> guys, how do i find my cpu and gpu?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I may have found some useful information
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/py4FNmeV
<radxxx> running mate 15.10. It only gives me nvidia-352 and nvidia-352-updates
<LambdaComplex> katkiss: `cat /proc/cpuinfo` and `lscpci | grep VGA` should do it
<Bashing-om> katkiss: ' cat /proc/cpuinfo ' and for the GPU ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<katkiss> thanks
<radxxx> mm maybe grab 361 directly from nvidia?
<Ben64> radxxx: no
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try grep -i "Backing_up" /root/.bash_history /var/log/auth.log
<EriC^^> Bray90820: *sudo
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Want to install our PPA and try 361 ? We can do that .
<EriC^^> Bray90820: look for any mount .. /mnt/Backing_up commands
<radxxx> sure why nit :) worth a shot
<radxxx> *nit
<radxxx> **not
<Ben64> radxxx: what gpu do you have
<radxxx> GTX 970
<Ben64> radxxx: 970 is supported by 352
<Bashing-om> radxxx: K' run ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ' and to install : ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime ; sudo reboot ' . Let's see if the games run now .
<Bray90820> EriC^^: There are a few of them
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/8DTdxrWa
<EriC^^> Bray90820: it looks like it's on or used to be on server:/mnt/backing_up/
<radxxx> ok on it
<radxxx> sudo apt-get update
<radxxx> lol this is not the terminal
<EriC^^> Bray90820: can you access server?
<Bashing-om> radxxx: ?/ maybe best in 15.10 ' sudp apt update ' .
<zykotick9> radxxx: <sidenote> you might want to try "sudo apt update"
<Bashing-om> sudo*
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Yes
<radxxx> k. downloading 361 as we sepak
<radxxx> *speak
<markamillia> is there a simple way I can test my connection for dropouts?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ok, access it, and see if it's in /mnt/backing_up , if it's not try sudo grep -iR "backing_up" /var/log/auth.log /*/.bash_history
<EriC^^> to see which partition was mounted there
<Bray90820> EriC^^: :/
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/F0gXXhJN
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try sudo grep -iR "backing_up" /var/log/auth.log /root/.bash_history
<radxxx> bacl..that seems to have worked :) thank you
<jbwncster> I can't get my monitors to stop mirroring
<jbwncster> on the new 15.10
<linearain> ubuntu akuna matata! uuuu uuuuu
<radxxx> just a thought, would the window manager hae any effect on game graphics ?
<Bashing-om> radxxx: For all our info .. the 361 version does perform better than 352 ??
<radxxx> yeah blurryness seems to be gone..
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/wLC0Q6A3
<radxxx> will nedd to do some more testing but seems better
<Bashing-om> radxxx: Thought it might,  good to have confirmation .
<EriC^^> Bray90820: great!
<Bray90820> What next
<radxxx> thanks again..will be off to play some full screen games then :) ty again for your help
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try sudo mount /dev/server/data-snap /mnt/backing_up/
<Bray90820> On server or backup
<EriC^^> server
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> EriC^^: mount: special device /dev/server/data-snap does not exist
<EriC^^> Bray90820: what is that device?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Honestly I am not sure
<EriC^^> Bray90820: could it be one of the partitions on the server?
<jbwncster> I can't get my monitors to extend the first display to the second one
<jbwncster> any help?
<EriC^^> like /dev/sda1 etc ?
<EriC^^> jbwncster: is mirrored displays turned off in the settings?
<jbwncster> EriC^^, yes
<jbwncster> but it won't change even after reboot
<jbwncster> I'm doing some updates to see if that helps
<EriC^^> it currently shows something on it?
<jbwncster> yes
<jbwncster> mirrored display
<jbwncster> two of the same displays
<Bray90820> EriC^^: could it be some SSH location that someone else was using to test the script
<EriC^^> jbwncster: when you enter settings, is it still checked?
<jbwncster> no
<jbwncster> wait yes
<jbwncster> it keeps going back
<Mathisen> anyone that can recomend me some games mmorpg that runs okej in wine
<jbwncster> I made it default to not go back though
<sh__> test
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try sudo blkid | cut -d: -f1 | xargs -I '{}' sudo dumpe2fs {} | grep mounted
<EriC^^> Bray90820: look for /mnt/backing_up in last mounted on
<jbwncster> EriC^^, it keeps reseting back to mirrored display
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/kmJLhfeP
<jbwncster> I'm on wily whatever that is
<jbwncster> I'm about to figure out how to get onto windows 10 cause this is frustrating
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try locate "Recorded_TV"
<EriC^^> Bray90820: it wouldn't be in the /media/data one, would it?
<Bray90820> are you trying to find the folder recorded_tv
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, maybe it's somewhere else on the server, who knows
<Bray90820> EriC^^: /media/data/Recorded_TV
<EriC^^> ok, is the script in it?
<Bray90820> No
<Bray90820> And it shouldn't be
<Bray90820> That's the directory for my DVR
<EriC^^> yeah, it just hit me a few seconds ago when you said folder
<EriC^^> i thought it was the script itself all this time, but who knows right, was worth a shot
<EriC^^> Bray90820: could the script be on the server somewhere else?
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> I have a problem :(
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | jhave
<ubottu> jhave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jhave> I try to install R1soft on a server but got this error.
<jhave> its need kernel_header but i got this
<jhave> To install kernel headers execute:
<jhave> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jhave> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Other then the weird file I sent you earlier no
<bekks> jhave: So contact your server hoster on how to get that package.
<jhave> bekks, its a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<stacks88> jhave: your kernel has grsecurity built into it.. where did you get the server, ovh?
<bekks> jhave: Thats fine. But you are using a VPS, which is using a kernel not provided by Ubuntu, but your hoster.
<jhave> stacks88, yes its OVH
<bekks> jhave: So contact OVH.
<jhave> bekks, its a dedicated
<jbwncster> Why is my display stuck mirroring itself onto my other display?
<stacks88> jhave: have you installed anythign on the server yet? if you havent done anything with it yet, i suggest reinstalling it with the Ubuntu 14.04 OS, but there is an option in there to use the native kernel you have to check box it
<bekks> jhave: Which doesnt change the fact is is provided by your hoster.
<bekks> jhave: OR, install a stock Ubuntu kernel, without grsecurity, etc.
<jhave> bekks, ok i try
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Are you thinking the file is called recorded tv?
<stacks88> jhave: yea there is an option on the ovh for when you reinstall it, to check box "use stock kernel" or something along those lines.. you gotta do that, then apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` will work
<stacks88> bekks is hard on these noobs
<bekks> stacks88: Do I have to assume some offense or not? :D I'm not a native speaker ;)
<stacks88> bekks: have you heard of the drown ssl exploit that has made the news?
<bekks> stacks88: Yeah.
<stacks88> bekks: are you familar with any solutions for it? I'm running ubuntu 14.04, with apache2. Today I saw there was an openssl upgrade via apt so I upgraded that. But here is my /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ssl.conf -- http://pastebin.com/raw/TA46zkKe -- do you know if that is right or if there is anything i should be changing to protect myself further
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no, i was thinking maybe the server has a copy of the backup script somewhere and maybe run grep -iR on it
<lazybones_> hi all, linux newbe[ie, just want to edit a text file in etc, but cant seem to get arounf fikle permission both graphical and shell env`s
<lazybones_> how do i get root access?
<stacks88> lazybones_ open a terminal and run sudo -i to become root
<EriC^^> lazybones_: sudo nano /etc/file or gksu gedit /etc/file
<stacks88> or that
<lazybones_> :o), thanky, hold on, stuck in "ed" just now :)
<bekks> stacks88: Havent investigated that yet. I'm just relying on the ubuntu updates and their security team (which presumably consists of more than two people as in Debian).
<mave_> stacks88, it seems you have disabled the flawed version. You're fine!  SSLProtocol all -SSLv3 -SSLv2
<mave_> *versions
<stacks88> mave_ well thanks, i thought so but ive just been reading some stuff about TLS is vulnerable too or something like that so i just wasnst sure
<stacks88> if i need to be doing more
<agx> EriC^^: it worked thanks! - cray... had never seen that before.
<bekks> mave_: I'm really not into that issue - but which protocol implementation is used when disabling SSLv2 and SSLv3?
<lazybones_> staccks88: ooh, thanx :)
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I honestly think that file I sent you is the backup script there is a copy of it located on my server but it's running from /root
<EriC^^> agx: great!
<mave_> me neither bekks, but that is what came up when i looked into the drown attack page
<bekks> mave_: I thought the remaining SSLv1 was deprecated for years?
<reisio> bekks: TLS?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: oh
<mave_> yeah TLS 1.2
<bekks> reisio: As I said, I'm totally not into that issue. So disabling v2 and v3 just leaves TLS for being used?
<mave_> TLS 1.3 is concept
<mave_> seems so
<reisio> bekks: https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20160301.txt
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Is there any way to read the contents of that file
<EriC^^> Bray90820: strings backup shows a little
<lazybones_> Ive edited my file using ed and i now want to enter command mode to save the file, how? sorry, but google links arent clear :(
<Bray90820> EriC^^: what does it show?
<lazybones_> .
<lazybones_> P
<lazybones_> q
<stacks88> lazybones_: i suggest using nano as an editor instead of ed
<stacks88> much easier
<stacks88> nano /path/to/file
<stacks88> in nano to save is CTRL+X
<stacks88> then Y or N
<lazybones_> ta!
<EriC^^> Bray90820: it shows it executes something, you can try to do strace /root/backup to see exactly what it's doing
<AndroidHacker> hello there, would i be able to boot a live CD and resize my main partition using gparted?
<k1l_> actually, its ctrl+o to save in nano. ctrl+x is exit (and will ask for saving)
<stacks88> ctrl+o too yea
<k1l_> AndroidHacker: yes.
<AndroidHacker> ok, so i know there is always a potential for data loss, but does this seem to be a fairly safe option?
<Volund> Okay so a few quick questions for a casual ubuntu user moving into the bigger leagues. I've got a Lenovo TS140 here that I'm about to setup with two 8tb drives in a RAID1. It's going to be largely a NAS box via Samba but also I wanna use it for some experiments in learning web design and other minor uses. so NAS, home LAMP, and maybe something weird like running a starbound server on it. MY QUESTIONS: A) Hardware RAID or
<Volund> Ubuntu's LVM? B) anyone have partitioning advice maybe? 8tb is a LOT of space. Or failing partitioning, is there good practice for putting a GIANT SAMBA directory?
<k1l_> AndroidHacker: its murphys law: if you have a backup, nothing will go wrong
<AndroidHacker> while not true, i get your point
<AndroidHacker> thank you
<Volund> I'm trying to ask intelligent questions. :)
<bprompt> AndroidHacker:   does it work as intended?  yes, is up to the user to decide which one to hose, which one to keep, which to set to root or whatever else, and on that, no partitioning tool can decide for  you
<Bray90820> EriC^^: What would be the command for that?
<k1l_> AndroidHacker: i could tell you it was ok last 10 times i used it. but this will not help you if something goes wrong for you :/
<AndroidHacker> k1l_, i got ya.. thank you for the info
<EriC^^> Bray90820: strace /root/backup
<Bray90820> :P that would have been obvious
<EriC^^> hehe
<Volund> Hallo? @_@
<k1l_> Volund: raid is not a backup. they say lvm will make everything easy, but it doesnt.
<Volund> how is RAID1 not a backup? You have me curious.
<k1l_> Volund: what about a unclever deleting by "some user"?
<Volund> oh. well. I'm the only user so if that happens, it's my fault
<Volund> point taken yes. changes to the files are still changes to the files.
<Volund> it's drive failure I'm currently jumpy about.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It cuts off the top of the output because it's to long so is there a way to output it to a file so I can view the entire output?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, strace -o /tmp/strace /root/backup
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It's a really really good thing I checked this because apparently because I did some ssh stuff a while ago the script wasn't running
<Bray90820> IS there a way to see the long of this chat?
<Bray90820> *log
<Bray90820> for this channel
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<EriC^^> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Bingo> Hi, I installed SeaMonkey 2.39 x86_64 version. Okay, it is in /seamonkey correctly. I have 14.04 with gnome_fallback  so, I try to use top left corner menu(Applications) right clicked (edit Menus) and try to add the seamonkey.  OKAY it added and loads. Great BUT the icon is .png ?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: ever since I ran s"udo systemctl disable sshd" disabling SSH the backups failed
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> yikes
<Bingo> KomPozer (http/html editor) will not run with certain GTk
<Bray90820> eam: Should I run "sudo systemctl enable sshd" to enable it?
<Bray90820> sorry I meant to ping EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bingo> why isn't more universe/multiverse stuff in the ubuntu repository, or how do I find more of that stuff?
<Bingo> for ex, seamonkey, or kompozer was not in my system list to get them installed.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: systemctl command not found
<k1l_> Bingo: they are not packaged
<Bingo> wull, ok k1l
<nacc_> Bingo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallKompozer
<nacc_> Bingo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey
<k1l_> Bingo: kompozer is dead since 2010
<nacc_> Bingo: first hits from google for both, which explain the current status
<Bingo> nacc_ my gtk won't werk wid that so I run seamonkey
<k1l_> Bingo: and the last stable version of kompozer was on 2007.
<nacc_> Bingo: ENOPARSE? what do you mean your gtk won't work with that?
<Bingo> kompozer say tha gtk version make it crashes
<EriC^^> Bray90820: which ubuntu version is it?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: 14.04
<Bingo> All I was looking for was html editor. onthefly.. in a browser
<EriC^^> Bray90820: oh, that's pre-systemd
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ssh must be disabled some other way, maybe /etc/rc.local or some other way
<Bingo> So I see the Linux install for this seamonkey says to add the menu item, and I click on the ICON, and go find the icon ,, but the icon is png, not xpm...
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Is there some way to check if it actually is disabled?
<Bingo> does that mean, i only get a launcher icon ?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try service --status-all
<EriC^^> Bray90820: did you enable it manually since the pc booted?
<Village> Hello Guys,
<Bray90820> EriC^^: no
<Bingo> vivid, eh.. nice nick
<alive876_>  hi, newbie here, trying to do X11 forwarding over ssh...  I checked the remote server which has these set "X11Forwarding yes" "X11DisplayOffset 10" , the so I do this ssh -v -X   <address>  and when i log in, is there a way to test if its working?
<Bingo> ping a server?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/nJVSrjSG
<EriC^^> Bray90820: looks disabled
<Bray90820> How would I enable it then
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try ls -l /etc/init/ssh*
<propman> alive876_,  type a programs name   eg firefox   and it should appear on your desktop
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/xAM7Q4jh
<alive876_> ok
<Bingo> an icon location of /usr/local/seamonkey/chrome/icons/default/default.png
<Bingo> It is there, but tha icon is (none)
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ok, type sudo rm /etc/init/ssh.override
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Then what?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: sudo service ssh start
<Bray90820> EriC^^: cold I just restart?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<Bray90820> Because I remember setting it not to start at boot
<Bray90820> EriC^^: looks like ssh is still disabled
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> is /etc/init/ssh.override still there?
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/NFfEBzKL
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try cat /etc/init/ssh.conf
<EriC^^> start on runlevel [2345] ?
<Bingo> whats the difference in Qtransmission, and just Transmission bit/tor client in my ubuntu ?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw/k9zAF7Lm
<EriC^^> Bray90820: try ls -l /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run
<Bingo> broadwell, i5 4cpu
<genii> !info qtransmission
<ubottu> Package qtransmission does not exist in wily
<genii> Hm
<Bingo> ubuntu software ctr
<Bray90820> EriC^^: No such file or directory
<xangua> Bingo: transmission uses gtk and qtransmission qt
<Senith> Qtransmission seems to be better for KDE systems. So if you use Kubuntu, use that. If not, use Transmission, the underlying program is the same.
<Bingo> my install came wid a bit/tor client.. see
<Bingo> K, kool beans
<Bingo> really enjoying the install, 14.04
<Bray90820> EriC^^: The channel log from when I disabled it might help
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/pakVeQTG
<Senith> Which desktop you running? :) Default Ubuntu (Unity)?
 * Volund sets up RAID1 (hardware), installs Ubuntu Desktop 15.10
<Bingo> Gnome 3
<Senith> Cool! Running the same on 15.10
<Bingo> loaded compiz on it, but some 3d stuff breaks
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, it looks like ssh.override was used
<Bray90820> Then why is it still disabled?
<Bingo> unity first screen was pale purple, but not anymore
<Bray90820> EriC^^: uhh...
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/wapXRt1A
<EriC^^> Bray90820: oh ok
<EriC^^> makes sense now
<Bray90820> Why does it have the minus sign then
<EriC^^> to be honest, i have no idea
<EriC^^> it has a minus sign here too and it's running
<EriC^^> so i guess it's normal
<Bray90820> ecdhe: Whatever :P
<Bray90820> EriC^^: :P
<EriC^^> try service ssh status
<Volund> okay guys here's an odd one
<Bray90820> EriC^^: unknown job ssh
#ubuntu 2016-03-02
<EriC^^> Bray90820: oh
<EriC^^> try sudo service ssh status
<EriC^^> well now we know why they went to systemd :P
<EriC^^> it's full of weird stuff, haha
<Bray90820> ssh start/running, process 1021
<Mathisen> what is the best tool to use for sending commands with ssh to multiple servers
<EriC^^> Bray90820: i guess it's running then
<Ben64> Mathisen: probably "ssh"
<Volund> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a system with a hardware RAID1. Currently using 'Try Ubuntu' to see how this thing views the hardware. if I bring up Disks it shows /dev/sda and /dev/sdb individually, but does recognize they are RAID1 array members. I am also seeing a 1tb /dev/dm-0 and I have no idea what this is. DURING INSTALL, if I go to 'Something else' during the disk formatting question... the only available Device is
<Volund> /dev/mapper/isw_eadcjfigh_Volume0 which I believe is my RAID. However... under the choice for 'device for boot loader installation' /dev/sda shows up... and so does that Volume0... but it only recognizes it as 1 terabyte, not 8 terabytes. WHAT is going on?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: you could add a log output after the cron command, like /root/backup >> /tmp/cronbackup.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> it would be pretty useful
<Bray90820> Echo6: Right noe the script is running and creating a backup which it desperately needs
<EriC^^> Bray90820: or if you already use postfix with cron then nevermind i guess
<Mathisen> ben64, any other tools? dont want to ssh to every single one just for updates
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ok cool
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I have a failing drive which is the reason for all of this
<Mathisen> Ben64, i want to do one command and send it to all of them
<EriC^^> Bray90820: oh :/
<Volund> like it's clearly seeing the RAID1 but... is it recognizing it only as 1tb? Abuh
<nacc_> Mathisen: you may want to look at the various lab management tools out there
<nacc_> Mathisen: not necessarily ssh, though, but some are
<Bray90820> so after the script finishes i'll get back to you
<EriC^^> Mathisen: you could make a script that gets the command and sends it to them
<Bingo> volund, that grub2 with raid?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ok
<Ben64> Mathisen: you should be able to make one command to do it all
<genii> Mathisen: Might want to look at clusterssh
<Volund> I'm... just going to try the defaul option and see what happens
 * Volund selects 'erase disk and install ubuntu'
<Mathisen> thx all.. clusterssh will look @ that,
<bekks> Mathisen: that stuff works :P
<Volund> god I hope this thing doesn't think that the volume is only 1 terabyte
<Volund> if it does I will probably have to use LVM X_X
<bekks> Volund: LVM is waht you want to use.
<Volund> bekks: why do you recommend LVM over hardware RAID1 provided by motherboard?
 * Volund doesn't know much about LVM so
<bekks> Volund: BEcause you are mixing up things.
<Volund> I am?
<bekks> Volund: LVM is to be setup on TOP of the physical device.
<Volund> *does some more research* ... 'fake raid is the raid provided by the motherboard on many modern machines and many low-end RAID cards'
<Volund> ... and that's what I'm using right now. Um, oops. abort
<bekks> Fake raid?
<Volund> http://skrypuch.com/raid/ just found this
<bekks> Volund: Do you have a HW raid controller or a fake raid controller?
<Volund> I believe it's 'fake raid' now that I've done some research. this is a Lenovo Thinkserver TS140. It's got two hard drive bays and the motherboard can let you setup RAID volumes by linking drives together in a menu before OS load.
<bekks> Volund: Thinkpads do not have a HW raid controller.
<Volund> so this is fake raid. :|
<bekks> Volund: So your only choice is either using software raid or not. And on top of either of them LVM.
<Bingo> on back of mah WD drive in my Desk system tha drive could be a raid, with switches on it
<Volund> I'm going to use NO motherboard raid (fake raid) and LVM for a RAID1
<bekks> Volund: LVM does not support RAID at all.
<bekks> Volund: LVM supports volume mirroring, with a third device to store meta data.
<bekks> Volund: So you actually want software raid and LVM on top.
<AciD`> hi, would you see why I cannot `aptitude reinstall '~pstandard'` (cf http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263431)
<bekks> AciD`: It clearly tells you why. No source found.
<Volund> gurgle. one moment
<bekks> Volund: Just hilight me, gotta be afk for a few.
<bekks> Volund: No need for an unasked query, keep it in this channel.
<AciD`> bekks > okay...but why need a source when it says clearly  "Need to get 0 B/435 kB of archives.", and those sources are well defined in the source.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263455
<Volund> I thouht that's what hilight meant *still confused*
<bekks> AciD`: you need a source because it says: "E: Can't find a source to download version '5.1.29-7ubuntu1' of 'libdb5.1:amd64'"
<AciD`> yes, but I have the source there, aren't I? This is confusing
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263465
<bekks> AciD`: Pastebin "apt-cache policy libdb5.1" please.
<AciD`> bekks > http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263468
<Volund> bekks: Okay so I'm pretty confused here. Here's my setup: Lenovo TS140 with an Intel RAID controller (integrated with motherboard. apparently 'fake raid'). I want RAID1 drive mirroring. I don't really care how so long as it's reliable and not a chug. What should I be doing?
<bekks> AciD`: Pastebin "cat /etc/issue" and "apt-get update" please.
<bekks> Volund: Use a software raid, and LVM on top.
<AciD`> bekks > http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263480
<Volund> bekks: so I /should/ be using the Intel RAID controller to link the drives. LVM is needed for...?
<bekks> Volund: No.
<nacc_> AciD`: uh, libdb5.1 doesn't exist in 15.10
<bekks> Volund: Use SOFTWARE RAID and LVM on top.
<Volund> bekks: I don't understand. isn't LVM software RAID?
<bekks> Volund: No.
<k1l_> Volund: no
<Volund> then what is?
<bekks> Volund: LVM is "Logical Volume Manager", not "Software Raid".
<Volund> okay so I need -two- programs
<AciD`> nacc_ > well, `aptitude reinstall '~pstandard'` seems to want to install it
<nacc_> AciD`: the only way you'd have that version of that package is if you were on trusty?
<bekks> Volund: Yes.
<Volund> but should NOT be using the motherboard's raid.
<AciD`> I was
<bekks> Volund: Correct.
<AciD`> and did a 14.10 to 15.10 upgrade indeed nacc_
<bekks> AciD`: Did you upgrade 14.10 to 15.04 to 15.10?
<nacc_> AciD`: did you go 14.04 -> 15.10? or 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10?
<AciD`> should so I can I can safely remove that version
<Volund> bekks: okay then. The drives are unlinked, intel RAID controller disabled. brought up the Live Ubuntu via USB, bringing up installer
<AciD`> 14.10 -> 15.10
<bekks> AciD`: Thats not supported at all.
<bekks> AciD`: Reinstall.
<nacc_> AciD`: 14.10 isn't trusty, and that is not a supported upgrade
<AciD`> I figured
<AciD`> I'm 'fixing' the upgrade for a day now...
<bekks> AciD`: Reinstall instead.
<nacc_> AciD`: you are almost certainly better off starting fresh with a reinstall
<Volund> still not sure how to setup the RAID however. it's not an option under 'installation type'
<nacc_> AciD`: and in the future, either stay on an LTS and go LTS -> LTS, or upgrade to every release :)
<AciD`> I'm sooo close to fixing it :x
<nacc_> AciD`: just making the package manager happy does not mean you've fixed it, i don't think
<AciD`> yeah, note to self : stay on lts
 * Volund investigates
<nacc_> AciD`: but, to reiterate, if you were on 14.10 before -- that wasn't LTS either, 14.04 is LTS
<nacc_> AciD`: and 16.04 will be
<AciD`> is there a way to find you all the packages installed, that are not in the repo btw? :)
<AciD`> nacc_ > yes, I really don't know why I upraded that box to 14.10 in the first place..
<Bingo> < has to fix broke wubi or windowz boot mgr, before ubu studio can be installwd
<Volund> it seems that trying to use the desktop install is my problem. server install it is
<zykotick9> Bingo: if you are using wubi all hope is lost...
<Bingo>  (CRIES)
<reisio> Volund: doubt that will help
<Bingo> I already re-install from live to try.. but it's wubi n' it should not be on the CD
<zykotick9> Volund: you _might_ want to try mini install instead of server... ymmv...
<AciD`> nacc_ bekks > ok, I had to manually remove the old libdb5.1 libtasn1-? and libgcrypt11
<AciD`> it's reinstalling now
<AciD`> (it's dirty, I know :x)
<k1l_> Bingo: nevery ever use wubi
<Bingo> otay.. getting dirty here, library closin'  gotta go. TY for yer help !
<Bingo> I know not to use wubi, but it is on the install disk, and did this to me
<Umeaboy> build-essential is the same as installing gcc-c++ right? I went to check the content of the build-essential archive, but couldn't find any files to look for in my other system.
<Bingo> alas, i gots ta get goin.. :(
<AciD`> any idea why I can't install whoopsie? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263529) Should I fix that error message by creating an empty /etc/init.d/whoopsie file? (which would be replaced by the installation anyway)
<zykotick9> Umeaboy: "apt-cache depends build-essential" shows what will be installed... well, first level of what will be installed anyways...
<AciD`> nevermind, /etc/init.d/whoopsie already exists...hm
<moises> olá
<Umeaboy> zykotick9: Is there a chan bot here to do that command if you don't have Ubuntu started?
<leo_86> ciao a tutti raga ho appena installato xchat e uso ubuntu da poco, qualcuno mi consiglia un canale per scaricare film?
<zykotick9> Umeaboy: i'm not sure... but on debian build-essential installs: libc6-dev gcc g++ make (make-guile) dpkg-dev
<reisio> leo_86: #ubuntu-it
<k1l_> Umeaboy: packages.ubuntu.com
<AciD`> ok, I just needed to chmod +x that whoopsie file I rcreated
<Umeaboy> zykotick9: It seems resonable to install dpkg-devel then.
<AciD`> chroot is my friend :)
<Umeaboy> Ooooooooooooooooo! Root beer!
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> hehe
<Strontium> Hi,  I have a wierd problem with my mouse pointer.  For some reason the Mouse Sprite is stopping moving, but where Ubuntu thinks the Mouse is does move.  So The mouse is working just the sprite stops.  Anyone seen this>
<Volund> oh COME ON
<Volund> my software raid setup was apparently so badass that Ubuntu Server core couldn't handle it. :|
<Ben64> Volund: unlikely
<DaemeonZane> I have a question
<Volund> Ben64: well it errored and the instll stopped.
<DaemeonZane> I'm stuck with a Win10 UEFI system and I need to install Ubuntu
<DaemeonZane> I have no USB or DVD to do the install
<Volund> that's... going to be a challenge
<DaemeonZane> Used to be I could use unetbootin and easybcd to make that happen with a dedicated partition but not anymore
<DaemeonZane> Now I want to shoot myself in the face for having this crappy pc
<Ben64> DaemeonZane: buy a usb flash drive
<DaemeonZane> I'm a truck driver, and I can't. Wish I could but truck stops don't sell them and I'm about three weeks away from going home
<DaemeonZane> I'm trying to get ubuntu on this crap machine so I can try a couple potential LG G4 Sprint bootloader hacks
<Ben64> some gas stations do have them, but why do you have to go home or buy it at a truck stop?
<DaemeonZane> Because I have a 72 foot long truck that can't just go anywhere
<Volund> Ben64: You can't park a truck just anywhere - yeh
<DaemeonZane> 80,000lbs and 72 foot long. The damn thing isn't a pickup lol
<Ben64> surely somewhere along the way you can pop over to a bestbuy/walmart/target/etc
<Ben64> not sure why you need ubuntu for your phone thing either
<xangua> DaemeonZane: bootloader hacks? You mean unlock the bootloader?
<DaemeonZane> Ben64: Dude, I wish you only knew. Those types of places aren't trucker friendly unless I'm delivering a load
<Ben64> thats why you have feet
<DaemeonZane> Why Ubuntu? Because Linux is 100000000x better than Windoze
<DaemeonZane> Sure. Ben64, you're officially a dumbass.
<DaemeonZane> Next person with brains, please?
<xangua> DaemeonZane: if you mean bootloader unlock you can pretty much do it with Windows or Linux, doesn't matter
<Ben64> insulting people doesn't get you anywhere
<DaemeonZane> Except that I can't get the compiler I use on Windoze.
<DaemeonZane> Nvm. I'll just keep googling
<xangua> Why exactly do you need a compiler? :-/
<Ben64> what a nice person
<Volund> AHA. SEE? HERE
<Volund> 'partition length of 15594924032 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295'
<Volund> and this happens when I try to auto-partition the disk, hrm
<k1l_> Volund: msdos cant handle 8tb drives. you need gpt
<Volund> oh that's the problem, this thing is running on MBR and not GPT
<Volund> why did the server install do that
 * Volund gurgles, grabs a gparted livecd
<Ben64> you can partition manually from the ubuntu cd...
<Village> Hello Guys, when i buy dedicate server install ubuntu 14.04 whats my root pass..? I chose only created user and password, but i need root..
<xangua> ! Root | Village
<gtn> Village, you could try toor (root backwards)
<ubottu> Village: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l_> Village: ask the hoster. they maybe have some standard setups there. but in general ubuntu doesnt have a root account. it uses sudo.
<reisio> well, doesn't have a default root password
<Volund> Ben64: should be able to but I'm darned confused here. will try though
<gtn> village, when you use 'sudo', it'll ask for a password. that's your user password.
<Gustavo6046> Hi all, I'm trying to boot my very first Ubuntu VM
<gtn> Gustavo6046, m'kay.
<Gustavo6046> but when I insert my password, it goes back to a black window then it asks for it again
<Village> gtn, toor not match
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: What version of Ubuntu? What VM software?
 * Volund brings up the install shell yay
<Gustavo6046> Virtual Box, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<gtn> Village, okay.  Use the 'sudo' command in front of whatever you want to get root to do.
<Gustavo6046> I'm pretty much new to Ubuntu
<Gustavo6046> I'm trying right now to start as a guest, I'll give the results
<Village> ubottu, k1l_, thanks
<Gustavo6046> a black screen appeared and it went back to "Start guest session" screen... strange
<Village> gtn, need to try
<Gustavo6046> so?
<gtn> Village - good luck. I've got to run.
<Volund> that's it, I'm just gonna gparted this sucker for simplicity
<Gustavo6046> it's late, I shouldn't still be here, but I will make this work before going to sleep
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: Did you have any trouble while the installer was running? Is this the first time you've tried to log in since installing?
<Gustavo6046> The installer runned OK
<Gustavo6046> It started some weeks ago, then I saved the state. Then I resumed it today.
<Gustavo6046> This is the 2nd time I Try to log since installing.
<Gustavo6046> The 1st one, there was no username.
<the_figuring_it_> exit
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: Have you rebooted since resuming the VM?
<Gustavo6046> I rebooted after the 1st try to login Ubuntu, then username appeared
<Gustavo6046> wow, this is so complicated
<Gustavo6046> so?
<Gustavo6046> I must sleep soon, I can't wait much
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: Does pressing ctrl+alt+F1 get you to a text based login screen? (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the GUI)
<Gustavo6046> yes it does
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: OK, please log in there by entering your username, pressing enter, then entering your password.
<FunkyELF> is there a ppa for getting the latest Python3.5?
<Gustavo6046> my username is already there
<Gustavo6046> wait,
<Gustavo6046> it's not
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: It's probably your computer's name (hostname) that you're seeing, which probably contains your name.
<Gustavo6046> No password is appearing
<Ben64> FunkyELF: maybe, you can go look for it though. just keep in mind PPAs are unsupported 3rd party repositories
<Ben64> Gustavo6046: thats normal
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: That's normal. Your characters are being read, there's just no indication of them as a security measure.
<Gustavo6046> It says "Login incorrect"
<FunkyELF> Ben64: maybe I'll just install it myself and activate it with an environment module
 * Volund use gparted to make devices GPT, relaunches Ubuntu Server install
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: Try again.
<Gustavo6046> I tried some times
<damage_plan91> Any suggestions on programs to fix syslinux and bootsect problems for usb flash drives?
<Gustavo6046> I don't really remember the username I put in the installer
<Gustavo6046> but I know my password, it's the universal password I use everywhere
<Jordan_U> damage_plan91: You'll need to give more details about what exactly the problem is.
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: If you go back to the GUI login screen, ctrl+alt+F7, it should list your username.
<Gustavo6046> ok
<Gustavo6046> I put the correct username now
<Gustavo6046> but the universal password isn't working
<Gustavo6046> I guess I put another password in the installer
<Gustavo6046> but I Don't remember which
<damage_plan91> Trying to make live usb via UUI in windows, I keep getting an error about the usb not being bootable.
<Jordan_U> damage_plan91: Why not just create the USB in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> damage_plan91: Or were you asking about Windows programs originally?
<AciD`> so...by default wine is not installable on ubuntu ?!
<Ben64> AciD`: yes it is
<damage_plan91> Because that's where the problem started using unetboot. I would rather use ubuntu, im just clueless as to what to use.
<Gustavo6046> I'm so sleepy, but I need urgently to solve this
<Jordan_U> AciD`: Not installed by default, but definitely installable.
<AciD`> I must have a problem somewhere then because I get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263891
<Ben64> AciD`: agi wine?
<AciD`> AND I tried to install it on a 15.10 liveusb, got the same problem..
<AciD`> ah yes: agi is my alias for apt-get install
<AciD`> :x
<Gustavo6046> hm...
<Ben64> AciD`: pastebin 'apt-cache policy wine wine1.6 wine1.6-amd64 wine-gecko2.21 wine-mono0.0.8'
<Jordan_U> Gustavo6046: We can walk you through resetting your password if you'd like.
<Gustavo6046> no, I'll do it tomorrow, thanks
<AciD`> Ben64 > http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263918
<Gustavo6046> it's clear it can't be done today
<Gustavo6046> too late
<Gustavo6046> good night
<AciD`> looks like I have multiple candidates
<Ben64> AciD`: you need to enable multiverse repository
<Finetundra> Evening folks, is there a way to prevent screen timeout while there's an active stream(youtube, skype video, etc)
<AciD`> oh
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It's finally done
<xangua> Finetundra: https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<AciD`> Ben64 > I guess I add 'multiverse' for each line in the default source.list file? (ie. wily wili-security and wily-updates repo)
<Ben64> AciD`: you should be able to add it from the ubuntu software center
<Ben64> just a checkbox
<AciD`> I can't, i'm on a tty only
<damage_plan91> Ok, will ask at another time.
<Ben64> then how do you expect to run wine
<AciD`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263944
<AciD`> I don't expect to run it now, just install it
<Pratik> hi all
<Ben64> AciD`: you run apt-get update?
<AciD`> yes I did
<Ben64> apt-get install wine1.6
<mav3rick> guys can i Install & run #ubuntu_touch on #samsungTab3 ?
<Pratik> I am trying to "dpkg -i libopenvg1-mesa_10.1.0-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb"
<AciD`> Ben64 > http://paste.ubuntu.com/15263964
<Pratik> I am getting these errors
<Pratik> dpkg: regarding libopenvg1-mesa_10.1.0-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb containing libopenvg1-mesa:amd64:  xserver-xorg-lts-vivid conflicts with libopenvg1-mesa (>= 0~)   libopenvg1-mesa:amd64 (version 10.1.0-4ubuntu5) is to be installed.  dpkg: error processing archive libopenvg1-mesa_10.1.0-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb (--install):  conflicting packages - not installing libopenvg1-mesa:amd64 Errors were encountered while processing:  libopenvg1-mesa_10.1.0-4
<Ben64> Pratik: why are you trying to install the deb manually? use apt-get normally
<Ben64> apt-get install wine1.6-i386
<Ben64> AciD`: ^
<Pratik> I amtrying to install dependencies for qtbase5
<profall> What is a good bit torrent client for Ubuntu 14.04?
<Volund> uuuuuuugh
<Volund> Trying to get Software Raid 1 running is a PITA because I don't understand what it's trying to do.
<Pratik> so for that I had to install "libopenvg1-mesa"
<Volund> .... oh I think I get it. one moment
<Ben64> Pratik: why? that is in the repository
<xangua> profall: Ubuntu comes with transmission
<xangua> ! Torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<AciD`> Ben64 > I'm following the trail of uninstallabe package. after a few jumps, I'm currently seeing that apt does not want to install libllvm3.6v5:i386...
<Ben64> AciD`: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<Pratik> Ben64: Sorry I am confused... I am using "https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building" link
<Ben64> Pratik: why!
<Pratik> to compile KDevelop5
<Ben64> why!!
<AciD`> Ben64 > it returns i386
<Pratik> Contributing to KDevelop open source project
<Ben64> AciD`: weird. thought maybe you were missing multiarch but you got it... why doesn't it want to install libllvm3.6v5:i386
<Pratik> Ben64: So I am trying to compile it
<Ben64> Pratik: you're not going to have a good time with that
<AciD`> well, still a few jumps after this one, I stumbled against a 'big' dependencies problem for libbsd0:i386
<Volund> OKAY Now I'm even more confused. gonna try alternate method
<Ben64> AciD`: you might have better luck using the official winehq repository
<Pratik> Ben64: ok, where do I start from then?
<AciD`> well
<Pratik> Its been a month I am trying this
<Ben64> Pratik: not sure if ubuntu is right for you if you want to compile all of QT
<Pratik> ok
<Volund> Ben64: Okay I'm pretty darned confused. SO I setup Software RAID1 with two disks linked, then setup LVM... but couldn't install because there was no root...
<Volund> >:|
<Volund> this is too confusing
<Ben64> skip raid
<AciD`> that lib had a lot of qt5 dependencies, each one depending on libqt5gui5 (which was installed with a version higher than needed, so all good), but also on libqt5gui5-gles, which need to remove quite a few apps to get installed..
<AciD`> not cool!
<Ben64> AciD`: the wine from winehq has a lot less dependencies
<AciD`> well, I'm trying to install playonlinux from the official ubuntu repo so
<AciD`> I'd prefer to stay as little tainted as I can :)
<Ben64> AciD`: playonlinux is not needed. having the latest wine is such a big difference since the development moves fairly quickly over there
<AciD`> yes, but the management of prefix is a pita with bar wine, isn't?
<AciD`> *bare
<Ben64> AciD`: no
<Volund> Ben64: All I want is reundant data storage. I have these two 8tb drives, they're the only drives that I can fit in this machine. :/
<AciD`> ok I'm confused, libbsd0 needs a libqt5gui5 >=5.4.1, but I have 5.4.2! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15264046
<Volund> Ben64: what are my options?
<Ben64> Volund: you could use lvm, you could use the 2nd drive as a backup
<Volund> That's acceptable.
<Volund> So long as the data can be accessed if the first drive dies completely.
<AciD`> damn, steam depends also on libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 and libgl1-mesa-glx:i386, both of which I found in the dependency problem of wine
<Ben64> in my experience, raid ends up just being a pain
<AciD`> >_<
<Ben64> AciD`: i'm telling you man, winehq repository will solve all your problems
<AciD`> perhaps, but what about steam then!
<Ben64> steam will still work
<AciD`> what's the usual way to install steam btw, is there a partner repo and should you use the one provided by valve (if any)?
<Volund> Ben64: So should I just install LVM on /dev/sda and install Ubuntu 'normally' and worry about extending it with a backup later?
<AciD`> (ie. http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/)
<Volund> got identical drives on /dev/sda and sdb
<Ben64> AciD`: i think either way you install steam, you end up getting steam's repo installed
<Ben64> Volund: yeah you should be able to add the drive to lvm later and have it mirror
 * Volund installs the Desktop version in that case because yay unity
<Volund> alrighty woooooooo installing FINALLY
<Volund> Ben64: So I'm hoping to use this machine for a combination of NAS, LAMP (home experimenting stuff, not even close to anything that matters), and maybe the odd thing like running a Starbound server and the like off of it. the NAS part being why I want some kind of redundancy JUST IN CASE
<Suici> What do you think of Ubuntu?
<Suici> Hi guys
<Suici> Hi
<Volund> Suici: one of the most straightforwardly approachable alternate OSes to Windows and pretty solidly usable for anything Linux I need.
<Volund> Not sure waht else I can say. I love open source but am still kinda a Linux n00b
<Suici> I really like Linux
<Suici> Hi Volume can you learn some bash
<Suici> Ubuntu and it's flavors are the best OS, no more viruses
<AciD`> ok, I'm a bit puzzled. Would you see why apt complains about those dependencies ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15264192
<Suici> Have you fiddled with graphics drivers
<Bray90820> EriC^^: You around
 * Volund gets new install booted
<Volund> I'm gonna be glad to just slap webmin on this thing and.... come on, don't hit me with the empty screen - OH THERE IT GOES
<AciD`> Suici > I've recently upgraded my distro
<Ben64> AciD`: guessing - i'd say the 32bit version conflicts with the 64bit
<Ben64> !webmin | Volund
<ubottu> Volund: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Volund> D:
<Volund> darnit all.
<Suici> Who typed that stuff
<AciD`> what stuff, the cmdlines?
<AciD`> me
<Suici> Some webmin is no longer supported thingy
<propman> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Volund> Ben64: got any alternatives for webmin?
<Suici> Acid are you trying to install steam?
<AciD`> yes I am
<Suici> Try the steam ppa
<AciD`> Suici > this one ? http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/
<AciD`> same problem arise
<Suici> Tthe one on lauchpad
<AciD`> link please, I cannot find it :x
<Suici> Hi acid here is the linkhttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/steam
<Ben64> Volund: what are you wanting webmin for
<\ni> AciD`, Downloading the binary from steam web site worked for me
<AciD`> thanks
<Volund> Ben64: with webmin I didn't need to keep a thousand little details of how to do things like setting up apache virtual hosts or quickly seeing system specs, etc. and doing it without having to be at the machine. As I slowly improve my terminal-fu though I'm getting somewhat less dependent on it, but the terminal stuff still isn't quite second nature when I need it to be.
 * Ben64 tries to think of the name
<Ben64> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Ben64> :D
 * Volund investigates!
<Ben64> but really, vhosts and stuff isn't that hard
<Volund> it'd probably help if I could find a good 'learning your way around linux' that grooved with my learning style. I'm picking stuff up as I go along though.
 * Volund stares. this thing is taking an awful long time to install packages.
<Bashing-om> Volund: Seen http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty ?
<Volund> ooooh
<Bashing-om> Volund: I thoght of it as a great foundation and learning source .
<Volund> THANK YOU
<Volund> gaaaaah what is going on the system's slowed to a crawl here
<eggslaven> brb overwriting ubuntu with w7
<Bashing-om> Volund: Uh huh ... same guide has : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Servers .
<sprech> w7?
 * Volund reboots the ubuntu box
<Volund> augh this is unbearable. :|
<goddard> anyone know how i can install the latest arduino software?  is there a ppa or something?
<mcc> Hello, I am having a series of very weird problems that appear to come  back to the error message "Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory" … i get this error whenever i do anything with upstart at all
<mcc> my /dev devices like /dev/null and /dev/random are not getting set up correctly, every restart /dev/null /dev/random /dev/urandom get incorrect permissions. someone said this could happen if udevtrigger is not running. but i can't probe udevtrigger because upstart fails with the system_bus_socket complaint
<mcc> if you google for this error you can find many epople having the same problem and it consistently appears to be a byproduct of upgrading to ubutu 14.04 from earlier ubuntus but nobody seems to have a n explanation or a fix
<Hulio> hi guys
<Hulio> anyone here is a programmer?
<somsip> Hulio: it's a support channel. You know that. You spent a lot of time here over the last few days...
<Ben64> goddard: sudo apt-get install arduino
<boinamib> hello , i would like to Change path of VM configuration files for kvm and put its in nfs . an idea to do that?
<salmm> i programmed a vcr once!!
<goddard> Ben64: that is too old
<Ben64> goddard: well you're free to do whatever you want, but that one is the only one supported here
<goddard> nobody knows a ppa?
<somsip> !ppa | goddard (search link here)
<ubottu> goddard (search link here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Volund> this is kinda off-topic but regarding the earlier RAID debate (software vs fake vs hardware), I'm gonna be sticking two SSDs in my gaming rig in a few days. Was planning to raid0 them for super-duper performance. (and keeping a backup of important things stored on this NAS box.) Original plan was using the motherboard's RAID (Fake raid.) Now I'm not sure what a good option is. Fake raid seems to be hated.
<monkey_> Hi all, trying to put Ubuntu onto a usb stick with the startup creator, but its messed up the partitions on it, so there is one 3mb partition and the 7.9GB unusable
<monkey_> How can i fix that?
<Ben64> Volund: don't raid0 ssd
<Ben64> also, don't raid0
<Volund> Sigh. I looked up things that said SSDs were awesome for it. -_-
<Ben64> raid0 = one drive dies, you lose everything
<Volund> yeah I'm aware. It was going to hold Steam Library and other replaceable things
<Volund> with everything important stored on the NAS
<Ben64> and from what i understand, trim doesn't function properly if you have ssd's raided
<Volund> trim?
<Volund> *checks*
<Ben64> and ssd is fast enough that you don't need to increase performance any more, and if they're on the same controller it might not increase anyway
<Volund> bleh. fair enough then. :o 2tb of non-raid storage it is.
<Ben64> like my computer boots in about 20 seconds, i'm fine with that
<wafflejock> yeah second Ben64 have heard doing anything beyond SSDs doesn't really help game loading time anyways since there are other bottlenecks
<DaemeonZane> Just came in to apologize for being an ass earlier
<DaemeonZane> I figured out how to boot the install from a partition, now I just have to get this darn pc to see the Ubuntu install properly.
<DaemeonZane> Damn Microsoft to the 7th level of whatever netherworld you believe in
<DaemeonZane> Ben65: Sorry for being an ass dude. lol
<DaemeonZane> I lacked both coffee and nicotene
<reisio> heh
<anarchocommunism> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/332007/45688811/
<anarchocommunism> help please
<anarchocommunism> I'm trying to start idle
<phiona> im trying to remove clipgrab and its ppa. should i remove it first and then run ppa-purge or will running ppa-purge remove it already?
<somsip> !ppa-purge | phiona (I think this gives instructions)
<ubottu> phiona (I think this gives instructions): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tlwh520> hi! i'm studying to install kerberos for hadoop at ubuntu. have anyone know how to do that?
<phiona> somsip: so im uninstalling first then run ppa-purge later.. is this ok?
<somsip> phiona: the instructions are in the link. Never done it myself...
<phiona> who has used ppa-purge here?
<Ben64> you can do it either way
<Skandi> hello. my laptop is connected to a network, but it cant connect to anything. I've looked around on the internet for possible solutions but nothing has worked. toshiba satellite, realtek rtl8188ee, and ubuntu 14.04.
<Volund> O_o
<Volund> something is weird with this Linux server... seriously weird
<Volund> I'm getting ping response times anywhere from 2ms to 900ms.....
<Volund> screw it, gonna try the other NIC
<Volund> that could explain it...
 * Volund goes to check something
<Volund> RRRRRGh
<Volund> there is a 192.168.1.3 on this network and I don't know where it is
<gr33nbits> hello
<gr33nbits> :P
<reisio> 'lo
<rickster__> grub
<reisio> twss
<ramcha> how do i set up a new channel?
<somsip> ramcha: /join #mynewchannel
<ramcha> it creates one if isnt there already?
<mcc> ramcha: yes
<somsip> ramcha: yes
<ramcha> any other configuration needed to get stuff up and running?
<somsip> ramcha: join #freenode and ask for advice about IRC there. This is for ubuntu support
<reisio> gotta talk to #freenode if you want to properly "own" it, instaed of sitting in it 24/7
<ramcha> um sorry
 * Volund locates the rogue device
<Volund> can an IP address conflict cause a Ubuntu to thoroughly chug and behave wonkily?
<jr> hola
<Volund> heya
<reisio> Volund: nope
<freshquiz> does anyone know where I can find the source for the iptables "libip4tc.so" shared lib?
<AciD`> deb-src ?
<somsip> !source | freshquiz
<ubottu> freshquiz: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<freshquiz> yep, I got the source for iptables
<freshquiz> but in that tree, there is this shared lib (which I mentioned) and it contains a function def I need to see
<somsip> !find libip4tc
<ubottu> File libip4tc found in iptables, iptables-dev
<somsip> freshquiz: try the -dev
<freshquiz> somsip: seems to be the same as without -dev
<somsip> freshquiz: This any good then, but getting wayyy offtopic now https://github.com/qris/iptables/blob/master/libiptc/libip4tc.c
<freshquiz> i've googled for that lib and I can't find the source anywhere
<freshquiz> somsip: I have that file, it's part of the apt-get source
<freshquiz> I'm looking for the implementation of the "iptc_commit()" function, which that file you linked does not contain
<freshquiz> it's in libip4tc.so, but I can't find the source for that
<somsip> freshquiz: links here are usually reliable http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/7.4/postlfs/iptables.html
<freshquiz> somsip: no dice, same as from apt-get source
<Volund> This system is going so oddly SLOW... I'm not sure what the issue is yet. It might simply be that the drives I stuck in it are indeed THAT slow, but I find this hard to believe. :/
<somsip> freshquiz: looked hopeful. Anyway, still OT so I'm out
<somsip> Volund: suspend belief and apply the scientific method
<Volund> right now I'm waiting for the install to complete, will run some tests afterwards.
 * Volund has run the Ubuntu install process more times today than he has in the rest of the last year
 * Volund runs a benchmarking on the disks
<somsip> Volund: we don't need a blow by blow account...
<Volund> What's frustrating the heck out of me is that when I turn on LVM the software updater seems to hang for long periods of time on random packages that should be trivial. @_@
<Volund> .... and now the entire thing's frozen up, what gives
<somsip> Volund: have you eliminated hardware issues?
<windcatcher> this maybe kinda oldschool... but is there packages out there where I can create my own personal newsgroup server without having to connect to alt.config or any of their bullshit?
<somsip> !language | windcatcher
<ubottu> windcatcher: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<windcatcher> free from all the pay per use backbones
<Volund> somsip: I'm working on that right now. trying to run various tests and etc to see where the issue lies
<somsip> !info nntpd | windcatcher
<ubottu> windcatcher: Package nntpd does not exist in wily
<somsip> !info leafnode | windcatcher
<ubottu> windcatcher: leafnode (source: leafnode): NNTP server for small sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11.10-3 (wily), package size 195 kB, installed size 782 kB
<somsip> windcatcher: might be worth looking into ^^
<Volund> somsip: my main frustration here is, I know it shouldn't be that slow. I did stick a ludicrous 8tb drive in there. And I know it won't be too fast. But it shouldn't -randomly hang- and etc. It should behave -consistently- and something isn't. All I have found is that using LVM -might- make it worse. Still gotta test things
<windcatcher> ty
<somsip> Volund: there are plenty of people on here who have LVM experience. I'm not one of them.
 * Volund updates BIOS first thing.
<windcatcher> what are opinions on INN news server
<dim_> oii
<sneak> Hey
<Guest48527> Can anybody here tell me what is "Conceptual Summary" in context of NLP?
<Guest48527> Is it same as automatic summarisation?
<ramcha> is freenode website down?
<nareshnk> Hi
<nareshnk> Wht should be the permission for var/www on local host ?
<nareshnk> i am getting 404 error while running project on localhost
<Jordan_U> nareshnk: Did you move your files to /var/www/html/ ?
<Volund> Hrrrrrrrrrrrrm. 4.6MB\sec for a transfer from RAM to an internal HDD is.... pretty..... awful
<Volund> I'm not wrong in thinking something's BAD there, I'm sure of it
<Jordan_U> Volund: How are you transferring from RAM to your internal HDD?
<Volund> Jordan_U: Linux liveCD. so it probably isn't RAM but a flash drive, I guess. STILL shouldn't be down to 5MB\sec when it's USB2.0
<Volund> LiveUSB, er.
<nareshnk> Jordan_U, yes all the projects in HTML folder
<Volund> I'm gonna try a ew tricks.
<Jordan_U> Volund: How are your transferring, and what are you transferring?
<Volund> okay that's much better.
<Volund> Jordan_U: Well for this second test, I used dd to generate a 5gigabyte zero-filled file and just transferred it from the LiveUSB home to one of the drives in an ext4 partition. Then I transferred it from there to the other. I'm getting 200MB\sec, roughly, using nautilus file manager...
<Volund> gonna see what happens if I use cp this time
<Jordan_U> Volund: cp might do better due to not being limited to fixed size (by default small) blocks.
<Volund> honestly I think it took twice as long, somehow. @_@ copying from one drive to the other
<android> kodi
<Volund> Jordan_U: What the heck? These are identical drives, one seems to be going twice as fast as the other?!
<Jordan_U> Volund: I don't think your testing procedures are valid.
<Volund> Jordan_U: I'm currently using the Benchmark feature of Ubuntu's 'Disks' program
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there, is this the channel for questions about 16.04?
<Volund> There's a 16.04 already?!
<jushur> MichaelTiebesl: #ubuntu+1
<MichaelTiebesl> thanks
 * Volund goes to physically swap /dev/sda and sdb, will then try tests again. see if the results move respectively
<MuNcH_Marcel> Can someone please explain to me why WoW isn't retaining simple settings on my Ubuntu?
<MuNcH_Marcel> I was told how wonderful Linux was for gaming, but for some reason a "revolutionary" OS will not allow a decade old game play with hardware that can run any current game on Windows perfectly fine
<hateball> !wine | MuNcH_Marcel
<ubottu> MuNcH_Marcel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MuNcH_Marcel> I'm doing research on a Config file has permission issues where I can clearly see that I am the owner of the file, but for some reason the settings still reset every single time I start the game
<MuNcH_Marcel> ubottu: I already have checked the settings on that site, nothing about this issue. Not even mentioned on the list of bugs
<ubottu> MuNcH_Marcel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> MuNcH_Marcel: Anyone that told you that Linux is currently a panacea for gaming was being zealous. You can game on linux, and Steam Machines + Vulkan are coming, but it's not there yet and right now if your only objective is to have the best gaming experience, you should use Windows.
<salmm> MuNcH_Marcel: are you doing it as an admin/sudo. some make changes you will need a su at the time
<hateball> And this is not even a native game, which is why you could try for support in #winehq
<salmm> of the change
<Jordan_U> MuNcH_Marcel: That message from ubottu also told you that #winehq is the place to ask about app compatability with wine.
<MuNcH_Marcel> Jordan_u: Good to know
<lintguy> Hello
<lintguy> klogd have started eating 100% CPU on two different machines, anyone know what to do?
<MuNcH_Marcel> salmm: Noting to do a sudo
<MuNcH_Marcel> Only advice was deleting the config file and forcing the game to make a new one, which didn't work
<Volund> Jordan_U: So I'm getting between 100MB\sec to 200MB\sec for various read and write tasks after I -physically swapped each drive for the other-. Go figure.
<steakbbq> Hi GUYS! I'm brand new to ubuntu and loving it so far!
<Volund> steakbbq: Welcome to FREEDOM.
<steakbbq> One question though, I like to use my mouse button to talk in mangler, but it makes web pages go back and such, how can I disable the back and forward on mouse 4 and 5
<salmm> MuNcH_Marcel: Not sure what "Noting to to a sudo" means. are you saying that it has nothing to do with sudo?
<MuNcH_Marcel> Nothing*
<MuNcH_Marcel> To do a sudo command for
<salmm> MuNcH_Marcel: where you able to delete the file?
<MuNcH_Marcel> salmm: Yes
<jushur> dont ever sudo a wine application, if you do you can aswell run windows..
<salmm> MuNcH_Marcel: ok, early post stated you had permission denied.
<MuNcH_Marcel> And looking at the file, looks like it generated everything it needed. Before it was just empty
<MuNcH_Marcel> salmm: Incorrect, the purpose was a potential permission issue being the reason why the settings aren't sticking, as to why the settings reset
<steakbbq> Hi Guys
<steakbbq> How to I make it so that my extra mouse buttons don't mean back and forward
<Jordan_U> Volund: I still doubt that your testing is valid.
<xrfang> hello, anyone familiar with squashfs? I need to append files to an existing sqfs file, e.g. adding dir/file2, when the sqfs already has dir/file1, I hope to get file1, file2 under dir, but mksquashfs will make a new dir_0, and generate dir_0/file2, how to prevent this?
<Volund> Jordan_U: Can't really dispute that, but don't know much better options
<jushur> Volund: what are you testing for?
<Volund> jushur: Just today I put two 8tb HDDs (seagate archives) in my Linux box to replace its two 1tb stock drives. I -want- to set them up in some kind of mirrored arrangement, but every attempt to do so has been a nightmare. Both a plain Ubuntu Desktop AND an Ubuntu Desktop +LVM install have gone completely awry with the machine chugging, freezing, and behaving erratically after logging in the first time. I've been testing the
<Volund> drives to ensure that their I/O is stable. Had some really weird results earlier with one drive performing at half the other's speed using Ubuntu's benchmarking.... issue happened repeatedly. STANGELY, swapping the drives physically for each other has cleared that up and they're acting normal now? I think these rates are normal? Currently attempting a 'normal' install again to see if it comes out okay. If so I'll attempt an LVM
<Volund> install again
<jushur> Volund: your bios is verified to handle those drives correctly?
<jushur> Volund: I would reckommend running the old 1tb drives as / /boot /home and so on, and put zfs on the 8TB drives. for data.
<Volund> jushur: Not sure how I'd check regarding the BIOS. and i wish I could, but... well. there's only two bays in the darn machine. Though I'm pondering slipping an SSD in there and using it for root, boot, etc
<Volund> *goes to investigate BIOS*
<jushur> Volund: ssd would be very nice for that.
<hateball> I don't understand why you would put /home on the slowest drives, seeing as that's the data you use the most as an average user
<Volund> jushur: This is a Lenovo TS140 (Thinkserver) and it's running in UEFI. If it can't handle an 8TB drive I'll be startled
<jushur> Volund: you need to check the motherboard manufacturer site.
<jushur> hateball: slower? the 1TB versus 8TB drives has no major difference in speed?
<Volund> jushur: Haven't measured that. Will ive it a try though soon if my attempts turn up nowhere
<hateball> jushur: Oh, I just assumed newer=faster :)
<jushur> Volund: well read trough the bios/firmware update version logs on the site. may be some adjustments.
<hateball> jushur: And in any case I see the advise being passed around, put system files on SSD, user data on HDD etc -_-
<jushur> hateball: on my systems new/bigger drives usually means slower. more users on them basicly.
<jushur> hateball: i advice ppl to run clean ZFS on drives bigger then 4TB. especially when its servers and using 2x drives in a mirror.
<hateball> jushur: Sure
<Volund> huuuuuuuuh.
<Volund> well that's... interesting. the page here lists it as suporting up to 4tb drives. http://shop.lenovo.com/ISS_Static/WW/wci3/us/en/common/techspecs/ww_ww_ds_thinkserver%20ts140.pdf
<lintguy> What syslog does ubuntu or should ubuntu use?
<jushur> Volund: make sure you use proper sector size for FS on the new drives.
<Volund> I am not sure if that is what it -supports- or what they -sell- however
<jushur> Volund: in my experience, most issues with sata drives is relaetd to bad cables.
<Volund> jushur: promising results so far with the new install. Boot to desktop seems drastically improved over earlier installs, but not sure yet
<jushur> Volund: maybe its like so that one of the cables where slightly lose/bad connected. cant imagine just swaping drives would be an solution otherwise.
<Volund> jushur: So if the motherboard didn't support a drive, wouldn't it error at accessing sectors above a certain limit or something? because I had that happen to me ages ago when the terabyte range was new. I couldn't create partitions bigger than 1tb on my new drives until I did a BIOS update. or maybe it was drivers update. (was in Windows.)
<Volund> jushur: possibly.
<jushur> Volund: yes, that would be the expected type of error.
<Volund> jushur: So far so good, still watching Software Updater. Gonna see if it still trips and hangs on a few of them.
<Volund> Gonna laugh if all this time it was just badly set cables
<Volund> I've -never- encountered a scenario where a cable could be connected to a point where it was -usable- but -not working solidly-
<Volund> Either it's connected and working or it's loose and not detected
<jushur> Volund: I assembly computers for work/customers. and lets jsut say its sad to se how many times there is issues with cables.
<jushur> Volund: have you bent your sata cables in any way?
<Volund> aha. see, it's back to that weird hanging. it's taking ages to install libssl
<Volund> that library should be TRIVIAL.
<Volund> Jushur: don't think so? But For the heck of it, I'm sick of this. gonna try different cables.
 * Volund has lots of SATA cables lying around
<jushur> Volund: try with only one drive at a time to.
<Kingchocomelch> having a serious problem with github not displaying certain text fonts
<Kingchocomelch> I've googled all over and tried all terminal commands and updates and its not working
<jushur> Volund: paranoia talking here now, there has been a bit of state hacking going on lately. attacking ssl connections. mitm attacks. and they hid behind the ddos this last weekend. I caught it as I have access to a few sattelites that are not state owned/controlled.
<anuj> Hey I have changed my JAVA_HOME in ~/.profile and with echo $JAVA_HOME its giving desired output but still my app says JAVA_HOME is set to an invalid directory: /usr/lib/jvm/default-java
<anuj> echo $JAVA_HOME
<jushur> Volund: so maybe its not your hardware at all that is at fault.
<anuj> "/usr/bin/java
<anuj> "
<jushur> anuj: restart the application?
<anuj> jushur, have restarted the system
<CLAY> hello all
<jushur> anuj: you launch it from terminal?
<Volund> jushur: O_o
<CLAY> what?
<jushur> !ask | CLAY
<ubottu> CLAY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CLAY> sorry man i'm not speak eng)
<jushur> Volund: what mirror you use? (country)
<Volund> jushur: USA
<jushur> CLAY: what language is your main?
<CLAY> Russian!
<jushur> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<CLAY> how are you?
<Volund> jushur: Also, the issue is still that it boils down to hard drive access. stuff -downloaded- fine. @_@
<anuj> jushur, its gradle actually
<anuj> jushur, yeah from terminal
<jushur> CLAY: #ubuntu-ru may be of interrest for you then, id asume =)
<itsgokul> why does notify-send doesnot appear
<Volund> oh that's cute, the USB headers on the thinkserver's motherboard uses a SATA style connector.
<Volund> something very LIKE sata.
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know if you can schedule a cronjob to only run during certain hours of the day?
<NetworkingPro> I know you can do intervals
<moonkyang> test
<NetworkingPro> but im talking about between 10 pm and 4 am for example?
<EriC^^> NetworkingPro: yeah
<EriC^^> 0 22 * * *
<EriC^^> is 10pm
<sidoti> hi
<sidoti> brazil
<hateball> NetworkingPro: well you could put a sanity check in the script your're running, using return data from $(date whatever)
 * Volund reads up on ZFS. this looks pretty honking cool.
<spexi> Hi! Is there a command to show the welcome message again on command line? That message, which is shown when logging in, displays some system information etc. Or is the way to see it again to login again?
<xangua> spexi: hold the super/Windows key
<dhanraj> does anyone know any documentation on libsolv? how it works and how can i use it?
<spexi> xangua: I mean the message, when I'm loggin in to server for example with PuTTY
<Volund> ONE LAST TIME for tonight.... if this flops I'm going to be out of ideas
<spexi> So, is there a command to print this out after login: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Xbu4L.png
<EriC^^> spexi: cat /var/run/motd.dynamic
<Ben64> spexi: uh, you need to upgrade
<intuxicated> Hi, How i can add this repository ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang
<spexi> Ben64: luckily that is only a screenshot from google image search :D
<spexi> running 14.04
<Ben64> thats good
<spexi> and thanks EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<dhanraj> does anyone know any documentation on libsolv? how it works and how can i use it?
<jushur> dhanraj: sudo apt-get install libsolv-doc
<Volund> Argh this problem is STILL happening. It's hanging on unpacking perl. *flails hands*
 * Volund has been hacking at this all day. sobs
<Ben64> Volund: maybe you got a bad image
<Loshki> dhanraj: this libsolv? https://github.com/openSUSE/libsolv
<Volund> you mean the ISO, Ben64?
<jushur> Volund: actually Ben64 may be on the correct path there. do a proper test of the iso/img
<dhanraj> i downloaded from here and also compiled it but now the big question how do i use it!!!
<Loshki> dhanraj: there's a doc directory. Nothing in there?
<jushur> dhanraj: install the package i said, then in a terminal "man libsolv"
<dhanraj> ohk
<dhanraj> in doc directory, there's nothing useful for beginner
<jushur> dhanraj: and those sections it talks about in "man libsolv" is found by "man libsolv-constantids" and so on.
<Volund> Ben64: To give you a complete explanation of what's going on- I've stuffed two 8tb drives into a Lenovo TS140 and am trying to turn it into a Ubuntu-powered NAS, home webserver (for experiments and learning), and just general linuxing. Given the NAS role I want to accomplish redundancy, so as you may remember I've been jumping around trying my hand at setting up things like RAID and LVM. However, I've been plagued with
<Volund> mysterious lockups and freezes that typically strike when the system performs its first update via Software Updater. System Monitor can't find any process that's using up resources so I figure it -has- to be a hardware hang. 'Unpacking perl' should not take 15+ minutes, even on a likely-slow 8tb Seagate Archive drive. I've tried everything and run repeated benchmarking to see if the drives work properly. They seem to hold steady
<Volund> no matter what I hammer them with. Tried Changing SATA ports, cables, everything. But every time SOME package hangs on unpacking and it's never the same one.
<dhanraj> jushur: thank you
<Volund> *downloads new image*
<Ben64> Volund: check it with md5sum too
<jushur> Volund: actually, you should go trough and check all cabless. heatsink (so its fans are working) and so on.
<jushur> Volund: and maybe try the daily 16.04 build?
<Volund> jushur: The system works great when it's not using the hard drive. and yeah I think I'll do that
<Ben64> fyi - 16.04 isn't released yet, and therefore is supported only in #ubuntu+1
<jushur> Volund: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ if you want to test with the new stuff. and if you have any questions when using it. do them in #ubuntu+1
<jushur> im off for quite some time now, can write stuff to me but dont expect answers quickly.
<Volund> I am just so damned frustrated because as you know Ben64 I've been hammering at this for like 8 hours now.
<Volund> jushur: thanks for all the help. :)
<jushur> Volund: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ server edition as you wanted a NAS
<Volund> Jushur: Going to go with Desktop and just install the packages. having the GUI is important to me :)
<Volund> all I plan on really doing is setting up SAMBA
<unicornjedi> hello, im trying to install playlinux OS, but when I insert the usb in my computer, I get "boot error"
<unicornjedi> any ideas guys? thx
<Ben64> unicornjedi: sorry, this channel only supports ubuntu
<unicornjedi> Ben64, i believe playlinux is ubuntu based
<Ben64> even so, it isn't ubuntu
<unicornjedi> ur face isn't ubuntu
<Volund> Come on, no need for such immaturity.
<Volund> It doesn't solve problems. D: The proper thing to do here is ask if they DO have a IRC channel anyone knows about. Or go google it. @_@
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<fauen> morning
<lotuspsychje> whats the right command for removing timestamp on sudo? sudo -K lshw -C video ?
<lotuspsychje> i need password prompted every command i do, not the default time to remember
<phiona> lotuspsychje: i think -K would be enough. http://www.sudo.ws/man/1.7.4p6/sudo.man.html
<Volund> oh for heavens sakes, the install's flopping on creating the file system. These drives are CURSED or something
<lotuspsychje> phiona: well ive tested sudo -K and it still doesnt prompt for password after a sudo command
<lotuspsychje> phiona: or would it need reboot
<Volund> I wonder if it really is the motherboard not liking it. 8tb is not listed on the TS140's specs as an option... but they also didn't exist when it was made.
<Ben64> Volund: thats a possibility
<phiona> lotuspsychje: I dont know. never done it myself.
<lotuspsychje> phiona: ok tnx anyway
<Volund> Ben64: Would 'these drives are too much for the motherboard' cause intermittent, inexplicable hanging? I thought it would manifest as 'the drives don't appear at all' or 'cannot access sectors higher than some limit'
<Volund> I mean this is a pretty darned solid possibility, not gonna say I won't buy it. Just kind of... it -almost is working- and yet isn't.
<Ben64> Volund: hard to tell without being there
<Volund> bah. at this point all I can really DO is... take the inactive 4tb out of my main box and see if Linux cooperates with it better. 4tb was listed as an option.
<Ben64> Volund: you might want to go in the bios and make sure you have it set to ahci
<Volund> Ben64: it is.
<phiona> how do i go about  making space on my root partitions  with terminal once again please? i thought i could just scroll back but  my chat client only goes back so far.
<Ben64> any errors pop up in dmesg when it goes weird?
<dhanraj> jushur: i have read the docs and found out that they provide three language bindings : python,perl,ruby . so does that mean i can use it only in these languages?although the surce code is in c. so can i use it in also? i know this is trivial question but i am new open source development
<Ben64> phiona: this one? Feb 25 2016 02:59:03 <k1l>	phiona: ok, now run "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<Volund> ... or I could learn that my drives are actually 3tbs and not 4tbs. Siiiiiiiiiigh.
<phiona> Ben64: yes. tnx. but there were preliminaries . can you pls go back further.
<Volund> you know what, screw it. I don't care anymore. Gonna stick this spare 3tb HDD into the Linux box and just see what happens.
<Volund> because I -know- that drive is good
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> can I force the local dns to update? (I'm on 15.10)
<zzarr> I have a dyndns and the ip changed weeks ago and one stationary machine still have the old ip
<Ben64> zzarr: if it changed weeks ago it isn't a dns problem, those update within 24 hours
<zzarr> but if I run nslookup I can clearly see that it got the wrong ip
<Volund> THIS is why I'll be glad to receive my new case tomorrow. http://puu.sh/nrUI4/08224ceffb.jpg
<Ben64> zzarr: what dns server
<phiona> Ben64: there were things to do before echo...... can you pls go back further.
<kashish> on every boot I get the fsck /dev/sda6 message .can I hide the message behind the splash screen?
<Ben64> phiona: give me something to look for
<Ben64> Volund: eeeeeewww
<Volund> ewww is right. :(
<Volund> the components are good but the case is too cramped and until JUST NOW it wasn't in a good position for cleaning.
<Volund> (this is my gaming rig, not the Linux box.)
<phiona> Ben64:  i dont remember. maybe Feb 25 2016?
<Ben64> phiona: i mean like a keyword
<Volund> gonna shut down the gaming rig, bbiab
<phiona> Ben64: sudo?
<Ben64> phiona: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<phiona> Ben64: rm?
<phiona> Ben64: k1l?
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<phiona> Ben64: giving you keywords.
<Ben64> right, but i'm done with logs. what are you trying to accomplish
<mademoiselle> hello
<mademoiselle> I am getting lots of 404 error when I run apt-get update, like this one "W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<mademoiselle> when i run apt-get dist-upgrade, I get this error, WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Ben64> mademoiselle: pick a different mirror
<phiona> Ben64:  nothing. just trying to learn what k1l taught.
<Ben64> phiona: well if i don't know the problem, i can't give you a solution
<syntroPi> Is there already a release date for lts?
<mademoiselle> Ben64: I'm getting the same errors for the security mirrors as well, but I can't find alternative mirrors.
<phiona> Ben64: keyword df -h then all the commands after that
<Ben64> mademoiselle: you need to change the mirror to a different one
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Ben64> phiona: stop. explain what you want to accomplish and i'll tell you how you can do that
<mademoiselle> Ben64, where do I find security mirrors and how do I change it?
<phiona> Ben64:  how do i go about  making space on my root partitions  with terminal?
<Ben64> mademoiselle: open the software center, Edit-> Software Sources, drop down box to choose another server
<Ben64> phiona: by removing packages you don't need
<mademoiselle> Ben64, I'm connected via ssh to my Ubuntu server, I don't have any other means of accessing it.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<Ben64> mademoiselle: then you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mademoiselle> Ben64, where do I find security mirrors?
<Ben64> mademoiselle: you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ... replace ro with us
<phiona> lotuspsychje: im kinda liking terminal.
<lotuspsychje> phiona: you can use bleachbit from terminal also
<syntroPi> Thanks lotuspsychje so i guess there is no more exact date than "Long Term Support release due out in April 2016"?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: man bleachbit after install
<rory_mckinley> It has been a while since I have used Ubuntu, but I seem to remember that it would, by default, integrate ssh-agent and askpass so when I used my ssh key with git, it would pop a GUI prompt for the key and then remember the password. Running 15.10 in a VM, it appears to no longer do that?
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: come to #ubuntu+1 please
<phiona> lotuspsychje: i believe bleachbit only cleans the /home directory?
<adviser> hi, wonder why the ubuntu mate 6 startup slow and it appears white screen for almost 2 mins before it launched.
<rory_mckinley> Does anybody know how to get ssh-askpass, ssh-agent and git to play nicely. Have tried making a gnome keyring helper for git as well as using keychain - neither has worked
<lotuspsychje> phiona: it cleans the overal system
<mademoiselle> Ben64, I have tried lots of mirrors, same story "http://mirrors.namecheap.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-backports/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<zzarr> Ben64, 127.0.1.1
<lotuspsychje> adviser: maybe the #ubuntu-mate guys might know? is your hardware strong enough to run it?
<adviser> Anyone encountered this white screen start up issue? It's running on my Lenovo X61 laptop,
<Ben64> mademoiselle: keep going until one works
<Ben64> zzarr: nmcli dev list | grep DNS
<adviser> Yes, mine lappy is core 2 duo 2.40Ghz, 3GBram
<zzarr> Ben64, thanks, I'll try that
<lotuspsychje> adviser: wich mate version is that?
<adviser> Ubuntu Mate 16.04 Xenial Alpha 2 OS-32bits
<zzarr> Ben64, nmcli don't accept the syntax
<Ben64> what does it say
<lotuspsychje> adviser: #ubuntu+1 please
<mademoiselle> Ben64: are you serious? There are 397 mirrors on that website.
<Ben64> mademoiselle: thats why i suggested you use the us one
<zzarr> Ben64, Usage: nmcli device { COMMAND | help } .....
<mademoiselle> Ben64: I've used the us one, same problem.
<Ben64> zzarr: you're typing it incorrectly then
<phiona> lotuspsychje: should  i check all of the checkmarks if i want a truly clean system?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: thats up to you how deep you want to clean, default options will do alot already
<zzarr> Ben64, I copy pasted your line
<Ben64> zzarr: ok then, pastebin the full error from that
<dhanraj> pip3 install rpm gives me error
<dhanraj> cannot import rpm in python how should i do it?
<phiona> lotuspsychje: ok tnx. im still waiting for k1l to come in.
<zzarr> Ben64, it just say that the "dev"-command "list" is not available (translated from Swedish)
<lotuspsychje> phiona: k1l is in the house
<mademoiselle> Can anyone please help me fix this issue? "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<lotuspsychje> mademoiselle: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<k1l> ?
<zzarr> Ben64, I have nmcli version 1.0.4
<mademoiselle> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | mademoiselle
<ubottu> mademoiselle: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mademoiselle> lotuspsychje: E: Unable to locate package ppa-purge
<Ben64> zzarr: how about 'nmcli dev'
<phiona> k1l: how do i go about  making space on my root partitions  with terminal once again please? i thought i could just scroll back but  my chat client only goes back so far.
<zzarr> Ben64, that worked
<k1l> phiona: that depends on what the issues is. in your case it was too many installed kernels. so we removed that kernels and headers.
<Ben64> zzarr: now 'nmcli dev list'
<ouroumov> mademoiselle, can you issue the command: nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<zzarr> Ben64, no, same error message
<Ben64> zzarr: what version of ubuntu
<rory_mckinley> Closing the loop: Turns out it ssh-agent  works by default with git, but you need to have both public and private key present. I am such a dumbass
<zzarr> Ben64, 15.10
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: now what?
<lotuspsychje> mademoiselle: clean out your sources list manually then
<zzarr> Ben64, and nmcli version 1.0.4
<lotuspsychje> !sources | mademoiselle
<ubottu> mademoiselle: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<phiona> k1l: yes,. how did we go about cleaning it step by step pls
<ouroumov> mademoiselle, give the url
<mademoiselle> ouroumov:  what url?
<Ben64> zzarr: bah, they changed syntax. "nmcli dev show"
<ouroumov> the command should print an url mademoiselle
<ouroumov> (provided you have network access)
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: it didn't print anything
<mademoiselle> i can ping termbin.com and it returns response
<mademoiselle> but that command doesn't print anything
<ouroumov> you don't have a sources.list file?
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: I do have one.
<k1l> phiona: here is the conversation again: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/25/%23ubuntu.html#t10:01
<zzarr> Ben64, I'll test that
<ouroumov> mademoiselle, here's the result on my machine: ouroumov@Danaan:~/Desktop$ nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<ouroumov> http://termbin.com/nzd8
<zzarr> Ben64, the only DNS is the router
<zzarr> Ben64, 192.168.1.1
<zzarr> Ben64, I'll spank it some and see if it updates
<Ben64> zzarr: you could try another dns server, or set your router to give a better dns
<mademoiselle> ouroumov:  http://i.imgur.com/gQm0j86.png
<ouroumov> Yeah, what I meant was: you sure you typed the command right?
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: yeah, I copied and pasted the command
<zzarr> Ben64, yea
<ouroumov> mademoiselle, you should try and find the original sources.list file for wily and replace yours with it
<C0r3> ouroumov: Heya
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: http://pastebin.com/JfgLrSRS
<ouroumov> hey C0r3
<zzarr> Ben64, I rebooted the router, it did the trick
<Ben64> zzarr: cool
<zzarr> Ben64, thanks for your help :-)
<Ben64> zzarr: you might want to have your router use better dns though
<C0r3> ouroumov: You had a different nick as of I remember. It was ouroumov_
<ouroumov> mademoiselle, try and use archive.canonical.com and security.canonical.com instead of the us mirror
<mademoiselle> ok
<phiona> k1l: yes. this is what im looking for.  tnx
<ouroumov> C0r3, yes, I've multiple computers and there can be only one nick
<C0r3> ouroumov: Oh. I see. :D
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: I'm getting a whole lot of "Err http://archive.canonical.com wily/main amd64 Packages 404  Not Found"
<mademoiselle> now what?
<ouroumov> it's archive.canonical.com/ubuntu I think
<ouroumov> same for security
<Volund> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: http://pastebin.com/QSC2VqkH
<Volund> Ben64: THE HARD DRIVES WERE THE PROBLEM.
<Volund> Aaaahahahahahahahahaha.
<Volund> I just stuffed all 3 of my gaming rig's drives in this thing and they're working spectacularly. Installed Ubuntu on the 256GB SSD. now need to figure out how I'm going to setup.... any kind of anything now, hrm
<Ben64> Volund: well thats annoying
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: i just accessed with the browser, and there's nothing useful on that mirror
<ouroumov> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/
<Volund> okay so a quick question. I have two 3tb drives in this device, one has a LOT of very important data stored on a giant NTFS volume. I want to have this data duplicated between the drives but using ext4 (or hell, ZFS if you think that's a good idea, I heard 16.x supports it.) Gonna move to +1 if I have to but in generalities, is it possible to setup duplication without throwing in a FOURTH...
<Volund> ...drive? like, I want to <do something> to make Drive2 a Linux volume, transfer the NTFS data to it from Drive3, then make Drive3 Linux and get some kind of replication going?
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: apparently I can't even wget Packages.gz on any server, must be a connection problem on my end
<mademoiselle> thanks for the help, I'll see what management can do about it
<ouroumov> mademoiselle, try this: http://pastebin.com/vuk94DGF
<Volund> starting points would be great
<Volund> I installed with LVM so
<Volund> the SSD is already doing that mojo.
<Volund> (not sure if it needs to, but it may come in handy later.)
<twoion[shell]> Is there a canonical way for packages to configure modules to be loaded at system start on LTS12.04 (i.e. non-systemd) systems? We need to load the conntrack module with a specific setting. Configuring via /etc/sysctl.d would probably not work because the parameter in question (net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_buckets) is not writable with sysctl as root either. Is patching /etc/modules acceptable? I'm also not
<twoion[shell]> clear about whether 'options' directives in modprobe.d apply to kernel modules not loaded manually via modprobe.
<Volund> what's really startling, ben64? The Ubuntu installs and updates were taking like.... 30-50 minutes earlier. with the SSD they completed in under 5 minutes
<ouroumov> Volund, that kind of task is usually bound by network I/O is it not?
<Volund> ouroumov: huh?
<ouroumov> I mean, when you do an update what takes a while is downloading the new packages, not setting them up usually
<maha> hello any one please help me am getting this error when iam trying to install packages"Reading state information... Done
<maha> libfile-mimeinfo-perl is already the newest version.
<maha> lynx-cur is already the newest version.
<maha> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<maha> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<maha> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<ouroumov> !paste | maha
<ubottu> maha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Volund> ouroumov: trust me it wasn't network IO
<ouroumov> k
<Volund> anyways this is my current dilemna. I need to setup some kind of volume that can FIRST accept a bunch of data, and THEN be extended with replication features to the drive that had all that data I sent it. Is this doable?
<maha> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maha> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<maha>  libgd-dev : Depends: libpng-dev
<maha>              Depends: libfreetype6-dev but it is not going to be installed
<maha>              Depends: libfontconfig-dev
<maha>              Depends: libtiff-dev
<maha>  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.35+dfsg-1ubuntu1) but 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: apparently it's a problem on our end
<mademoiselle> ouroumov: do you know what ports apt uses to connect to mirrors?
<mademoiselle> is it just 80 or 443?
<Volund> maha: be more careful or the bots will keep muting you
<ouroumov> I think it's 80 mademoiselle
<Volund> okay i see how to do this by setting up software RAID 1.
<Volund> I don't know if it's possible to get LVM going at the same time with that setup though...
<Ben64> you should just do lvm
<Volund> Ben64: researching now
<Guest61886> Hello, i have a problem, my icons on desktop (Xfce) slice in the left corner on the top. Where can i fix it?
<mademoiselle> thanks, ouroumov
<WTFguy> configure: error: Either a previously installed pkg-config or "glib-2.0 >= 2.16" could not be foternal-glib to configure to use the bundled copy.
<WTFguy> hello
<WTFguy> somebody can help?
<Guest61886> hello
<WTFguy> configure: error: Either a previously installed pkg-config or "glib-2.0 >= 2.16" could not be foternal-glib to configure to use the bundled copy.
<WTFguy> am trying to install pkg config
<Ben64> WTFguy: give way more details, have more patience
<WTFguy> $ curl http://pkgconfig.freedesktop.org/releases/pkg-config-0.28.tar.gz -o pkgconfig.tgz
<WTFguy> $ tar -zxf pkgconfig.tgz && cd pkg-config-0.28
<WTFguy> $ ./configure && make install
<Guest61886> my english is not good - can t read it
<WTFguy> ./configure is not working
<WTFguy> checking for GLIB... no
<WTFguy> configure: error: Either a previously installed pkg-config or "glib-2.0 >= 2.16" could not be foternal-glib to configure to use the bundled copy.
<WTFguy> HElp....
<Ben64> WTFguy: sorry, we don't support self compiled stuff here
<WTFguy> dafuQ!
<Volund> Ben64: used fdisk to clear the one free disk I have, created a Linux LVM partition.... now I need to go the next level... lessee
 * Volund boggles at fdisk -l why do I have 16 RAM drives or something
<Volund> huzzah
<Volund> I CREATED A LOGICAL VOLUME big enough to hold all this stuff. can mirror it later. :D
 * Volund begins transfer. hope it completes safely overnight, needs to zonk
<AlexPortable> Where can I download ethernet drivers for my laptop?
<hateball> AlexPortable: That's not typically something you do, they are included in the kernel
<AlexPortable> no network devices available
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: ubuntu version?
<zimek125> ;)
<Volund> Ben64: success! data copying
<zimek125> hello, i have problem with ubuntu 14.04.3 (kernel 3.19.0): i compile a kernel 3.4.110 and installed it, but i can't boot system with older kernel
<zimek125> kernel can't mount root partition
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<zimek125> ?
<zimek125> hello, i have problem with ubuntu 14.04.3 (kernel 3.19.0): i compile a kernel 3.4.110 and installed it, but i can't boot system with older kernel
<zimek125> kernel can't mount root partition
<AlexPortable> ?
<zimek125> can you help me? ;>
<AlexPortable> no
<bazhang> zimek125, why are you going outside package management with your own kernel
<bazhang> !find linux-image
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-extra-virtual, linux-image-generic, linux-image-lowlatency, linux-image-virtual, linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic, linux-image-4.2.0-16-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-4.2.0-16-generic, linux-image-3.4.0-4-goldfish, linux-image-goldfish, linux-image-4.2.0-17-generic (and 39 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<zimek125> I need older kernel (<3.8.0-27) for a PCI device (Euresys Frame Grabber)
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.30.33 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ouroumov__> AlexPortable, last time I saw that "no network devices" available messages I had screwed up something doing a debian install and my /etc/network/interfaces file was wrong.
<bazhang> zimek125, what does this frame grabber do
<AlexPortable> ouroumov__: well i just did a clean install
<zimek125> It supports 8 cameras for live streaming
<ouroumov__> DId your machine have network access during the install AlexPortable ?
<AlexPortable> nope
<ouroumov__> AlexPortable,  Do lshw -C network
<Volund_> bwahahaha *connects from laptop*
<zimek125> bazhang priv
<bazhang> zimek125, keep it here
<zimek125> ok
<zimek125> bazhang i need this grabber, but driver work only in kernel < 3.8.0
<AlexPortable> ouroumov__: nothing. I know on windows i needed Intel 82579LM and 82579V
<yayel59> AlexPortable & ouroumov__ : c'est toujours rigolo de voir deux francophones se parler anglais :-)
<AlexPortable> or well, the 1 driver for both
<AlexPortable> yayel59: wat
<bazhang> zimek125, no idea about a kernel downgrade with that, sorry
<AlexPortable> yayel59: I'm not french
<zimek125> wait ;)
<yayel59> AlexPortable : but your nick seem french. Sorry :-(
<AlexPortable> yayel59: why?
<AlexPortable> yayel59: Portable is english word
<yayel59> AlexPortable : yes ! Very sorry :-( I'm confused
<zimek125> bazhang, i can downgrade kernel (and this working on machine with one disk), but if i trying to downgrade kernel on server with raid (megaraid_sas) system can't boot :/
<bazhang> zimek125, I cannot help with that, as I said
<zimek125> ok
<AlexPortable> How do I install a network diriver?
<yecine> Hello guys
<yecine> how you doing ?
<yecine> i'm looking for some help to configure network on a linux server (no gui)
<bazhang> yecine, what version of ubuntu server
<yecine> it's an old server that i got unutun 10.04
<Volund_> by the way
<bazhang> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<yecine> yeah very old server :)
<bazhang> thats end of life yecine
<AlexPortable> Anyone can help me get networking to wokr?
<AlexPortable> work*
<Volund_> PLEASE TELL ME that there's a better way to administrate LVM than the CLI.
<bazhang> grab the newer 14.04 at least yecine or 16.04 next month
<yecine> yeah i want to connect it to network so i can see what's inside with ssh
<popey> Volund_: there is not.
<yecine> backup what i need and upgrade
<bazhang> yecine, check the link on eolupgrades
<yecine> the issue that i have now is that i have setup the /et/network/interfaces file to get dhcp
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | yecine
<ubottu> yecine: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> last link there yecine
<bazhang> and there is #ubuntu-server for help as well yecine
<yecine> but it's requesting dhcp on wrong network 192.168.1.x
<yecine> instead on 192.168.0.x
 * Volund_ zonks
<odt> so whats up with the latest isc-dhcp-client
<yecine> to do the update i have to setup network so it can access internet
<odt> it kills any interfce it listens on and itself will not die unless a kill -9 is ggiven
<AlexPortable> bazhang: do keep in mond, how can I he upgrade without access to the system?
<AlexPortable> mind*
<AlexPortable> -I
<bazhang> AlexPortable, that was not for you it was for yecine
<AlexPortable> bazhang: yes but still
<yecine> bazhang: i have root access to server
<bazhang> AlexPortable, address the channel with your issue every 10-15 minutes, if someone can help they will
<AlexPortable> Okay
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: did you try an LTS version?
<AlexPortable> nope
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: you could try, see if your ethernet card gets recognized
<AlexPortable> 14.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: sure 14.04.4
<mattkim> hello everyone.
<madwizard> Hello, hello, hello
<yecine> bazhang: do you think you can help me?
<lotuspsychje> yecine: you just been told your version is end of life
<bazhang> yecine, have you started the eol upgrade to a supported version yet? did you read the link I gave you about that yet?
<lotuspsychje> yecine: choose a supported ubuntu version from our topic
<yecine> yes but in order for apt-get to work i have to have internet access on the server
<yecine> and right now i don't as the networking interfaces seem that they can reach any other machine on my network
<Segfault_> Is there an overview of the changes from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 that people using Ubuntu Server would care about? All I am able to find is stuff about unity and other desktop related news
<renlinx> hi all
<renlinx> is there any minimal ubuntu server available ??
<bazhang> renlinx, theres a mini
<bazhang> !minimal | renlinx
<ubottu> renlinx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> server itself is fairly minimalist
<renlinx> like
<renlinx> snappy as a distro instead of
<renlinx> other
<renlinx> how to install it on aws
<bazhang> snappy's not active yet
<tuor> Hi, how can I override the mbr befor beginning the partitioning in the preseed file? (Like zerombr in a kickstart file)
<AlexPortable> How can I get ethernet to work?
<hateball> AlexPortable: Are you using 14.04 or 15.10?
<AlexPortable> 15.10
<hateball> AlexPortable: What is the output of "lspci|grep Net" ?
<AlexPortable> ill try 14.04 later
<AlexPortable> nothing
<hateball> AlexPortable: What manner of computer is this?
<AlexPortable> manner?
<Auctus> vlc flashes green frames frequently when im watching a video on ubuntu 15.10, i have two monitors and proprietary nvidia drivers, green flashing doesnt happen in default totem video player
<hateball> Well, is it a laptop of some model? Is it a desktop you built yourself?
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> HP ProBook 6570b
<bazhang> Auctus, what about smplayer
<hateball> AlexPortable: I am using that exact model right now, and it has a working Intel chipset out of the box
<Auctus> bazhang: didnt try it perhaps i should, not installed currently
<bazhang> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (wily), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<hateball> AlexPortable: ok do "lspci |nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the resulting link here
<AlexPortable> hateball: no internet, ill use usb stick
<renlinx> quit
<hateball> AlexPortable: Has this machine had working ethernet before?
<AlexPortable> on windows, yes
<hateball> AlexPortable: In another OS or whatever.
<hateball> Ok
<AlexPortable> Host bridge, VGA controller, usb, pci bridge, usb controller, isa bridge, ide interface, ide interface
<AlexPortable> these things are listed in lspci
<hateball> AlexPortable: Do you see something like a network interface when you run "lsusb" ?
<hateball> AlexPortable: Since hp likes to change chipsets etc even for the same model, you might have a different setup than I do
<AlexPortable> hateball: nope, only usb devices
<AlexPortable> HM76 chipset
<hateball> AlexPortable: Well I don't really know. You could try with a nightly 16.04 live-boot I guess
<nosoundonmy> My laptop is run by lubuntu 15.10 but when there is no sound when I play youtube videos
<nosoundonmy> its me again
<AlexPortable> nosoundonmy: flash or html5?
<nosoundonmy> I dont know a thing about flash or html5
<AlexPortable> rightclick the video, what do you see?
<nosoundonmy> html5
<AlexPortable> which browser?
<nosoundonmy> AlexPortable: mozilla firefox
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: i would try also a 14.04.4 with internet access + updates enabled during setup
<nosoundonmy> I tried puppy linux but it has the same problem, no sound
<nosoundonmy> Aiyo this thing is wierd man
<nosoundonmy> I cant get it to work
<AlexPortable> nosoundonmy: try another browser
<nosoundonmy> I dont think it can play any sound on this laptop
<AlexPortable> try external speakers
<AlexPortable> if they work, internal speakers are disabled or broken
<nosoundonmy> AlexPortable: but thats cheating
<AlexPortable> it's diagnosing the problem, no?
<ubuntu065> hi! anyone familiar with ACL? i do not understand some behaviour
<nosoundonmy> AlexPortable: I dont own an external speaker. But it works fine when I use windows 7 as boot option. Now I'm trying Lubuntu without installing
<ubuntu065> when i create a file in a folder that has assigned default acl, why the file does not adapt the acl from the parent target?
<nosoundonmy> AlexPortable: I just plugged an earphone and it doesnt work too
<AlexPortable> can you try to play .mp3 or .mp4 file?
<Mathisen> hello this morning when booting upp my computer i get this error when gnome starts " mediascanner-service-2.0 Crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx:__verbose_terminate_handler() "  any ideas ?
<Mathisen> is it important ? do i need to worry ?
<Mathisen> ubuntu 15.10 wily
<ouroumov__> It doesn't sound important Mathisen
<ouroumov__> Were you able to reproduce the issue?
<AlexPortable> hateball: just tried live 14.04.4, no difference in internet
<Mathisen> ouroumov__, i dont know i just started the computer
<Mathisen> never seen it before
<ouroumov__> Mathisen, if next time on startup you see the same message, go look in /var/crash, if there's *.crash files in there remove them so make the message disappear.
<ouroumov__> to*
<Mathisen> ouroumov__, okej will do thx
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: ok try perhaps 16.04 daily, if that doesnt work i would bug it
<lukesoft> Guys i just installed ubuntu server, and at some point during installation is asked me what i would like to install, and there was like 6 options including DNS server, Samba etc…….without knowledge i installed just the first one……and i am not sure if its exactly what i need, how do i go back to that option
<AlexPortable> works fine on windows though
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: mentioning your chipset, logs, ubuntu versions you tried
<nosoundonmy> can I say something really wierd here
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: you cant compare windows with ubuntu
<AlexPortable> HM76 chipset, ubuntu 15.04, ubuntu 14.04.4
<lotuspsychje> nosoundonmy: if its ubuntu related
<lotuspsychje> !bug | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nosoundonmy> I have a feeling I'm being followed online
<lotuspsychje> nosoundonmy: not really an ubuntu issue
<bazhang> nosoundonmy, thats not on topic here
<nosoundonmy> so I try to change to linux because its safer
<lukesoft> lotuspsychje:  i just installed ubuntu server, and at some point during installation is asked me what i would like to install, and there was like 6 options including DNS server, Samba etc…….without knowledge i installed just the first one……and i am not sure if its exactly what i need, how do i go back to that option
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: this seems to be purely for packages, no?
<lotuspsychje> lukesoft: try to #ubuntu-server guys please
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: well thats why its important to investigate the logs first
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: see whats happening
<AlexPortable> which logs?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: syslog,dmesg
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: findout why your ethernet card doenst get recognized
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: then add this to the bug
<lukesoft> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> lukesoft: there is also #samba and ##networking
<nosoundonmy> sshhh, do you know when I said something about some*** my connection got cut off..
<ouroumov__> nosoundonmy, update regularly, be careful of WiFi hotspots, install the browsers addons 'uBlock Origin', 'Privacy Badger', 'HTTPS everywhere'
<hateball> AlexPortable: I said 16.04, not 14.04. Just to see if a more recent kernel works better
<ubuntu065> problem with default acl. why the newly created file, does not get the acl from parent directory? http://pastebin.com/Sc2B9FLS
<nosoundonmy> I once place a question on some less known page. "What do you want?" And next day it was answered. Creepy
<nosoundonmy> Whatever page I went, always always that answer keeps popping up
<bazhang> !offtopic | nosoundonmy
<ubottu> nosoundonmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nosoundonmy> well, I know its someone in here that made my online worse..bye
<njumdl2014> I copy my ssh key to the remote by ssh-copy-id. And I test it in debian,ubuntu. debian is ok, ubuntu can't. It always needs my password.
<Multbrelch> Hi. topic = nfs. After having edited '/etc/exports' with '/path/to/dir      IPaddress(rw,async,nfsvers=3)'   'sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart' says 'unknown keyword "nfsvers=3"' Has this option nfsvers changed?
<thecyclone> .
<AlexPortable> anyone can hlep me to get my internet to work?
<xmj> moin
<xmj> how do i find out whch ubuntu package contains Log::Dispatch::Colorful module  perl module?
<Multbrelch> Under Ubuntu 14.04, can a nfs server with nfs version 3 be created?
<njumdl2014>  I copy my ssh key to the remote by ssh-copy-id. And I test it in debian,ubuntu. debian is ok, ubuntu can't. It always needs my password. I use Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS
<njumdl2014> How to solve this problem
<njumdl2014> ?
<live_> hello
<live_> i am having trouble installing Pinguy OS on my desktop
<PerlinNoise> hi live_
<live_> when i use the live boot from my USB
<live_> it is connected to the internet
<live_> but when i start the installation
<PerlinNoise> this is the ubuntu channel, live_
<live_> it doesnt recognize that i am connected to the internet
<live_> how can i fix that ?
<live_> PerlinNoise, yeah i know
<live_> PerlinNoise, i was hopin i could find some help here
<hateball> live_: try #pinguyos
<live_> hateball, i am already on the #PinguyOS channel
<live_> hateball,  but no one is connected atm
<jaaphermsen> Boottime Linux Mint 17.3 decreases suddenly from 1 minute to 2 minutes. What can I do next to undo this?
<lapyo> what did you install
<hateball> !mint | jaaphermsen why not ask over here
<ubottu> jaaphermsen why not ask over here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ajax92> .
<ajax92> Hey, so i have a laptop with nothing on it (no os) and i've got a ubuntu usb drive i made with unetbootin, but i am unable to boot using the usb drive as a boot device. Instead all i get is uefi hardware diagnostics with options to do memory check and harddrive checks..
<ajax92> Does anyone know what i can try to get it to boot into the usb i made
<ajax92> Like, clicking boot device options, which used to bring up different devices, now just brings up the uefi hardware diagnostics
<rory> ajax92: I never have luck with unetbootin
<rory> ajax92: Are there two entries in your bios for the flash drive? One normal and one UEFI? There is on mine
<Cablegunmaster> problem of 4 primary partitions, wanting to change my Layout of my partitions with Gparted , how to solve this? with keeping the dualboot intact?
<lapyo> most modern laptops have also a key for boot options without messing with the BIOS
<jaaphermsen> Okay, I'll look further..
<masonjar99> Hi. Im trying to install ubuntu from a livecd on a laptop. Whenever i hit the "install ubuntu" i get an error message telling me "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<masonjar99> i've already tried 3 or 4 times to re download the iso, because googling this error told me that i had a corrupted iso file
<masonjar99> Tried changing the usb sticks file format, tried using a different usb stick
<lapyo> have you tried using a torrented .iso file+
<lapyo> ?*
<masonjar99> Nope, only the official ones from ubuntu... is there any reason to use a version some private person uploaded?
<xangua> masonjar99: some private person?
<masonjar99> So
<xangua> ! Downloadtorrent
<xangua> Mmmm
<terrasapien> why not just check the shasum to know if your iso is corrupt or not?
<lapyo> ubuntu also offer torrent .isos, sometimes direct download breaks the file
<masonjar99> Im pretty sure theres nothing wrong with the iso, because i've downloaded it 2-3 times on two different laptops
<masonjar99> And also used different laptops to re make the bootable drive
<lapyo> have you tried installing it on any other machine?
<masonjar99> No, i only have one other machine that works atm. The laptop im trying to install on has like nothing on it.. i managed to install and launch ubuntu from a stick, but what im trying to do now is install ubuntu onto the main hdd
<masonjar99> So i have a usb stick i can put in, and it boots up okay, and i have a seperate one with like a unetbootin ready install, and that gives me the error
<lapyo> are you sure your hardware is okay?
<xangua> 7:25 AM <terrasapien> why not just check the shasum to know if your iso is corrupt or not?
<masonjar99> And im sure theres nothing wrong with the installer stick
<lapyo> or is it an older pc
<Multbrelch> If I have a NFS server that runs under Ubuntu 64Bit, can I 32Bit client share folders with it?
<AlexPortable> Multbrelch: yes
<masonjar99> Yeah, the laptop was working fine yesterday running unbuntu 15.0.4,
<madwizard> Multbrelch: NFS protocol is platform agnostic
<masonjar99> Its an hp probook 6470b
<masonjar99> All i did was remove everything, like everything off the hdd
<masonjar99> And tried to do a clean ubuntu install
<masonjar99> Here i am 20 hrs later still trying to work it out
<lapyo> that's kinda odd
<xangua> 7:25 AM <lapyo> ubuntu also offer torrent .isos, sometimes direct download breaks the file.  7:25 AM <lapyo> ubuntu also offer torrent .isos, sometimes direct download breaks the file.    masonjar99
<Multbrelch> AlexPortable, and MadAGu, so the server is Ubuntu 64B 14.04 and the client an old Solaris 2.5 work station. The SUN says that NFS readdir fails. What to do?
<xangua> 7:25 AM <terrasapien> why not just check the shasum to know if your iso is corrupt or not? Ups masonjar99
<masonjar99> But i was able to download and make a usb and install ubuntu on the usb so i could boot into it on the computer in question
<masonjar99> So direct download is obviously not the issue
<masonjar99> i mean ur just copy pasting
<masonjar99> I said when i first stated my question that i already read all the replies about corrupt fiels
<AlexPortable> Multbrelch: check permissions
<masonjar99> Which is why i re downloaded it on different computers and re made the boot stick 5 times
<Multbrelch> AlexPortable, on the Ubuntu machine I guess
<AlexPortable> yes
<Multbrelch> AlexPortable, everybody (ugo) can read the dir on the server
<mouse_> I installed kde but when I'm not in kde, a lot of programs still use the kde themes. how do I get them to use the gnome themes again?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<masonjar99> Hey so im trying to install ubuntu on an empty hdd with no os. I've got a bootable usb stick, and i know the iso used to create it is not corrupted. The error i get when i try to install ubuntu is: "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<masonjar99> Does anyone know what the problem might be, or have suggestions as to what i can try
<lapyo> how about trying to use lubuntu, it may offer better support for your hardware
<masonjar99> Hey so im trying to install ubuntu on an empty hdd with no os. I've got a bootable usb stick, and i know the iso used to create it is not corrupted. The error i get when i try to install ubuntu is: "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device Can not mount /dev/loop0
<xangua> ! Repeat | masonjar99
<ubottu> masonjar99: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlexPortable> Multbrelch: no idea, sorry
<AlexPortable> anyone can hlep me to get my internet to work?
<masonjar99> I asked already, got some replies and then xangua copy pasted them back to me 2 times
<masonjar99> ! Repeat | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> masonjar99: please read carefully the factoid instead of taking it as a personal attack
<masonjar99> ! Repeat | xangua
<Pici> knock it off.
<masonjar99> Stop speaking to me, you've said nothing to help, only copy others replies
<Zeljko> Any free shell account which support Eggdrop ????
<Pici> Zeljko: Thats not really on-topic for Ubuntu OS support.
<ays> how are most GUI wrappers made for debian based distros?
<Pici> ays: the same way they would be for any other distro? leverage apis.
<masonjar99> Hey so im trying to install ubuntu on an empty hdd with no os. I've got a bootable usb stick, and i know the iso used to create it is not corrupted. The error i get when i try to install ubuntu is: "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device Can not mount /dev/loop0
<ays> Pici : can you elaborate a little on leverage apis?
<Pici> ays: use an API for whatever thing you're trying to wrap.
<ays> are there any official apis for gui wrapping?
<Pici> ays: ubuntu-app-devel might have some suggestions
<Pici> ays: sorry, #ubuntu-app-devel
<ays> Pici : thanks!
<AlexPortable> anyone can hlep me to get my internet to work?
<masonjar99> maybe.. u dont have wireless?
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<viji> hi anyone can help me in ubuntu os installation
<masonjar99> Lol so many rule nerds on irc, fucking annoying
<masonjar99> Hey so im trying to install ubuntu on an empty hdd with no os. I've got a bootable usb stick, and i know the iso used to create it is not corrupted. The error i get when i try to install ubuntu is: "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device Can not mount /dev/loop0
<BluesKaj> masonjar99, stopt the repitition, we saw your first psot, if someone knows an answer they will respond
<AlexPortable> masonjar99: nope
<masonjar99> Repetition? Surely i can repeat my question every 10 minutes if noone replies?
<Pici> masonjar99: can you please verify the iso?
<masonjar99> People are leaving and joining like crazy
<BluesKaj> not if you have parts and joins turned off, like a lot of us have
<Pici> !md5sum | see masonjar99
<ubottu> see masonjar99: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<masonjar99> Sure, i can check the md5 sum. Just tried torrenting the same version of ubuntu, and reformatting and remaking the usb boot with unetbootin, same error. Ill do the md5 check though... What im getting at is that i dont think that theres anything wrong with the usb or the iso, but rather something wrong with the files on the hdd im trying to install on
<BluesKaj> masonjar99, in  my experience unetbootin fails 50% of the time , use startup disk creator or dd to copy the image to your stick
<masonjar99> Pici: The md5 sums are the same. The error persists.
<masonjar99> BluesKaj: Im using unetbootin because om on a windows machine right now, do you have any windows alternatives to unetbootin?
<BluesKaj> masonjar99, http://alternativeto.net/software/unetbootin/?platform=windows
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me to get my internet to work?
<adrian_1908> Rufus (the first one mentioned) is pretty damn popular, I haven't heard bad things about it tough I haven't used it myself.
<Kartagis> error while loading shared libraries: libc++.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- how do I fix this? http://stackoverflow.com/a/24162990/1384283 was applied (replacing 32 with 64)
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, tell what is happening or not happening ...details please
<masonjar99> I can try with rufus. Seriously doubt thats the problem though. MD5 sums are fine, doesnt work with unetbootin, doesnt work with universal usb installer, doesnt work with startup disk creator
<MonkeyDust> masonjar99  windows has yummi or yumma or so
<BluesKaj> yumi
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: No network devices available
<masonjar99> The first 3 error messages are: "tpm_tis 00:01 A TPM error(7) occurred attemtpting to read a pcr" [drm:intel_set_pch_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, which NIC/ethernet or wifi ?
<masonjar99> And: [drm:intel_pch_fifo_underrun_irg_handler [i915]] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<Stawidy> you can boot in uefi mode with the usb made by unetbootin
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: no idea, on Windows installing the driver for intel Intel 82579LM and 82579V worked
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  pastebin the outcome of  sudo lshw -C network    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<masonjar99> Okay, now creating a new usb boot stick, with a different physcical usb. Also did a "secure wipe" of the laptops hdd in bios. Lets hope i dont get the same error again.
<tomek_> hi
<Kartagis> error while loading shared libraries: libc++.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- how do I fix this? http://stackoverflow.com/a/24162990/1384283 was applied (replacing 32 with 64)
<Cablegunmaster>  good luck masonjar99 !
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust:
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: nothing
<tomek_> who can help me with buttons maximize minimize close
<tomek_> how to move left to right
<AlexPortable> tomek_: dconf-editor
<tomek_> and?
<AlexPortable> tomek_: open a terminal, and put this: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  pastebin the outpuit of   lspci -nn
<tomek_> Alex: dont work
<AlexPortable> tomek_: it crashes?
<tomek_> nothing happens
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust Host bridge, VGA controller, usb, pci bridge, usb controller, isa bridge, ide interface, ide interface
<masonjar99> Well thanks for trying guys, fixed the issue
<masonjar99> Was none of your suggestions, but like i though, something was wrong with the hdd
<masonjar99> After i did a "clean wipe" or whatever in bios, the usb stick worked fine
<C0r3> I was looking for a software which can screencast and at the same time record from my webcam. Something like camtasia in Windows.
<masonjar99> Have you checked out the software twitch streamers use?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: on a related note, audio also isn't working
<AlexPortable> 'dummy output'
<__raven> hi
<Guest85831> hello world
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, download the driver here then copy to your ubuntu /home/user  and extract it then run sudo modprobe nameofdriver , https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817/Network-Adapter-Driver-for-PCI-E-Gigabit-Network-Connections-under-Linux-
<C0r3> masonjar99: No what is that?
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: inside the folder?
<Kartagis> !find libc++.so
<ubottu> Found: glibc-source
<Guest85831> hello guys
<masonjar99> C0r3: http://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/topics/358640-broadcast-hardware-and-software/articles
<tomek_> how to move minimize max close from leftt to right?
<tomek_> anyone can help me?
<Kartagis> tomek_: you have already been helped
<Umeaboy> tomek_: Google.
<Umeaboy> :)
<tomek_> dont work
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, it will extract to folder, you can open a termina inside the folder
<MonkeyDust> !google | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BluesKaj> terminal
<Kartagis> define "don't work"
<__raven> two major problems with my desktop on 15.10 xubuntu: 1. startup only possible using kernel 4.2.0-18-gen in recovery mode. everything else switches off keyboard or leads to black screen. any idea?
<Kartagis> !info glibc-source
<ubottu> glibc-source (source: glibc): GNU C Library: sources. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21-0ubuntu4.1 (wily), package size 13830 kB, installed size 24010 kB
<MonkeyDust> tomek_  in Unity-Tweak:  Appearance > windows controls
<kwk> dont you have to log out and back in after changing the left vs right side setting for the min,max,close buttons?
<Kartagis> !find glibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, glibc-doc-reference, glibc-source, libc6-pic, clisp-module-bindings-glibc
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: sudo modprobe e1000e
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: now reboot?
<Kartagis> I don't have glibc-source, how can I get libc++.so?
<__raven> 2: nvidia card needs closed driver because of full speed fan on built in nouveau. but i cannot save any settings so i have to edit dual head every startup. any idea?
<jushur> Volund_: so it was actually an issue with the machine not being able to use the drives properly?
<Kartagis> I mean glibc<tab> doesn't bring it up
<tomek_> dont work
<Kartagis> tomek_: define "don't work"
<tomek_> buttons dont move
<Kartagis> you may have to kill your DE
<jushur> tomek_: just relog, if your not sure how to do restart your DE/Unity
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, which ubuntu? if you're on 15.10 the in the terminal , sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<AlexPortable> yes 15.10
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: what now?
<Kartagis> help?
<BluesKaj> then close the terminal you opened in the folder ,and open a new one and run the above command , ale
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable,^
 * Kartagis jumps up and down for help
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: no i mean i did that
<AlexPortable> i restarted the network manager
<hlh> hello, i have a question
<BluesKaj> did you see network-manager notification/popup, AlexPortable?
<hlh> if i make a bootable usb on windows using rufus, would it still be able to work on my pc running 15.04?
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: yes it said that im offline
<AlexPortable> or disconnected or something
<BluesKaj> hmm, i guess a reboot
<AlexPortable> BluesKaj: same issue
<AlexPortable> and then after reboot sudo rmmod e1000e will say that e1000e isnt loaded
<AlexPortable> i also did update-initramfs -u to be sure
<hlh> so is it possible for me to use a bootable usb made on windows 10 using rufus? i'm trying to install windows on my laptop
<MonkeyDust> hlh  how is that ubuntu related?
<hlh> because i want to know if the usb will work on my laptop that i'm using currently, that is on 15.04
<MonkeyDust> hlh  you used w10 to create a windows bootable usb, right?
<kwk> Kartagis what was your question
<Kartagis> error while loading shared libraries: libc++.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- how do I fix this? http://stackoverflow.com/a/24162990/1384283 was applied (replacing 32 with 64)
<Kartagis> kwk: ^
<jushur> hlh: just make one and test it?
<MonkeyDust> hlh  i still fail to see what ubuntu has to do with it
<jushur> hlh: what are you running on the usb? linux will read most filesystems if you just install the proper package that supply support for them.
<kwk> Kartagis: reading that now, taking a bit since im havin issues myself and gotta use w3m to read it, I don't use eclipse myself but let me think about it for a sec and see if I can suggest something
<Kartagis> kwk: this is off CLI, I don't use Eclipse either
<kwk> what command are you entering thats getting that error?
<jushur> Kartagis: what package/software/command is it you installed that req this missing lib?
<Kartagis> jushur: I'm trying to align an android apk
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/uxGivdRi
<hlh> i'm running a windows 7 iso formatted as fat32, but now that i'm trying to use another windows pc i have, apparently the iso needs to have the usb formatted as ntfs
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, sudo modprobe  -r e1000e , then sudo modprobe e1000e EEE=0
<kwk> if you have the library in question installed already and wherever the command is looking isnt finding it it should just be a matter of adding a symlink
<kwk> so if you know the package that contains that source file you could do dpkg -L <packagename> | grep <whatever> to find the actual location of the file and then ln -s <actual location> <place that command is looking>
<pantato> quit
<kwk> not sure if thats much of a help
<AlexPortable> Blueking: ok what now?
<AlexPortable> Blueking: i restarted network manager also but to no avail
<jushur> Kartagis: you mean zipalign?
<Kartagis> yes
<jushur> Kartagis: and its the zipalign tool that spwes the error?
<jushur> spwes/trows
<Plone> hello
<Plone> is it possible to create an smb share which allows one group read/write access and another group read only access?
<EriC^^> Plone: yeah
<Plone> the share works for read/write group, but when I create the second definition with the other group, then no one can access the share
<jushur> Kartagis: i dont get how you can possible get that error? you not using the default repo installed tools?
<jushur> Kartagis: i have a whole office using those tools. and no reports of any errors.
<MonkeyDust> !info zipalign
<ubottu> zipalign (source: android-platform-build): Align zip/jar/apk along byte boundaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 21-4 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Jakey3> Hi, im setting up nodejs in in a virtual machine on vbox, i have setup port forwarding 127.0.1.1:8080 to 10.0.2.15:80, I have run this application on node http://paste.ubuntu.com/15267292/
<Jakey3> but i dont see able to see the application on the host when i curl http://APP_PRIVATE_IP_ADDRESS:8080
<lotuspsychje> Jakey3: maybe the #vbox guys know?
<akik> Jakey3: your ports don't match, 80 vs. 8080
<Jakey3> akik, how should it be?
<akik> Jakey3: from your paste, the daemon is listening on port 8080
<Jakey3> ok, will take a look
<akik> Jakey3: and you wrote that you made a forward to 10.0.2.15:80
<__raven> two major problems with my desktop on 15.10 xubuntu: 1. startup only possible using kernel 4.2.0-18-gen in recovery mode. everything else switches off keyboard or leads to black screen. any idea?
<__raven> 2: nvidia card needs closed driver because of full speed fan on built in nouveau. but i cannot save any settings so i have to edit dual head every startup. any idea?
<Jakey3> akik,  curl http://127.0.1.1:80
<Jakey3> curl: (7) Failed to connect to 127.0.1.1 port 80: Connection refused
<akik> Jakey3: i meant that your application is listening on port 8080, not 80 as in 10.0.2.15:80
<Jakey3> shouldnt the portf orwading translate it to from 127.0.1.1:80 to 10.0.2.15:80
<Seveas> Jakey3: that depends on how you did the forwarding.
<akik> Jakey3: is the application running on your virtualbox vm (IP 10.0.2.15) port 8080 ?
<Jakey3> yes
<akik> Jakey3: because _nothing_ in that case in answering from port 80
<Jakey3> soryy it was a typo meant to be 127.0.1.1:8080
<Jakey3> * from 127.0.1.1:80 to 10.0.2.15:8080
<ghyronimo> hello i got a new laptop with nvme m2 ssd and i cannot find the drive on ubuntu live. how to recognize it?
<k1l> ghyronimo: "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin please
<ghyronimo> k11: it depends on the Cancel/Ignore choice. http://askubuntu.com/questions/729102/gparted-does-not-recognize-sata-m2  it shows only 1 drive max (usb key included)
<akik> Jakey3: do you get any reply with "nc -v 127.0.1.1 80" ?
<ghyronimo> parted is v3.2
<Gustavo6046> hey guys :)
<Gustavo6046> I can't really remember my Ubuntu password
<Jakey3> nc: connect to 127.0.1.1 port 80 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  it was abc123
<k1l> ghyronimo: can you please post the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<nightdemon666> need a command for ubuntu 14.04 to enable wireless networking. i disabled through the GUI, but would like to know the command to re-enable via comand line
<k1l> ghyronimo: or better: run a "sudo lshw -C storage"
<MonkeyDust> nightdemon666  rfkill
<MonkeyDust> !info rfkill
<ubottu> rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Gustavo6046> what was abc123?
<k1l> Gustavo6046: that was a joke
<Gustavo6046> now it got back to installation dialog
<k1l> Gustavo6046: wasnt you the guy with the server?
<Gustavo6046> but I DID already install it
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  read the LostPassword link
<Gustavo6046> no I didn't host a server
<k1l> Gustavo6046: what are you doing?
<akik> Jakey3: maybe iptables is blocking it? did you try connecting directly from your host to the guest ip?
<Gustavo6046> I just started Ubuntu after returning from college
<Gustavo6046> school*
<Gustavo6046> I wanted to see if I could remember my password now
<k1l> Gustavo6046: did you boot the install-cd/usb?
<user___> Hi ,Why ubuntu when mounting a partition on hard disk the system does not ask password ? opensuse does
<Gustavo6046> Idk where it installed Ubuntu tbh, but I booted the install CD as I though it would install in that drive
<k1l> Gustavo6046: i dont understand what you are doing there at all. so you want to install ubuntu? why are you asking about a password then?
<Gustavo6046> I did install Ubuntu
<Gustavo6046> I don't know where it installed
<Gustavo6046> I booted the install CD thinking it was there it installed
<k1l> Gustavo6046: so why are you booting the cd then?
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  are you now in the live session (cd)?
<k1l> Gustavo6046: so what happens when you boot the pc wihtou the cd?
<Gustavo6046> after all, I used that ISO file as storage space in VirtualBox
<k1l> Gustavo6046: so you did not install ubuntu at all onto your disks?
<Gustavo6046> nope
<Gustavo6046> I did not
<Gustavo6046> I don't know where did Ubuntu install, the install CD is the only storage file I assigned to the VM
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  it's confusing, start from the beginning, what brings you here
<k1l> Gustavo6046: you are making no sense
<ghyronimo> k11: sorry for the delay http://paste.ubuntu.com/15267498/
<k1l> Gustavo6046: you cant install ubuntu onto a cd
<Gustavo6046> so basically I installed Ubuntu, using the installing CD (ISO file) as a storage space for VirtualBox's VM, but I want to know where did the installer install Ubuntu
<user___> bye
<akik> Gustavo6046: iso files are read only
<k1l> ghyronimo: ok, try a "sudo lshw -C disk"
<Gustavo6046> I used it as a IDE controller
<Gustavo6046> the SATA controller is MyUbuntu.vdi but I don't know what SATA or IDE means
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  so you installed ubuntu from a cd, directly in the vm?
<Gustavo6046> I saw it from the control panel of the VM, in Storage
<k1l> Gustavo6046: ok, so you have no clue what you did at all. and you are searching now for things that never happend
<ghyronimo> k11: ah there it is! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15267526/
<gr33nbits> look on the vm settings on the tab storage should show you where it is
<Gustavo6046> yep, I just booted the install ISO as a IDE controller, and used that vdi file as a SATA controller (though it is the default provided by VirtualBox)
<k1l> ghyronimo: yes. opening "gparted" the gui program should let you be able to make partitions on that drive
<MonkeyDust> Gustavo6046  send a screenshot of the vm's settings  http://imgur.com/
<ghyronimo> k11: it gives me the same erroreous output as parted
<k1l> ghyronimo: that error is about the usb drive. dont mind that
<Gustavo6046> it's in Portuguese, I'm Brazilian
<Gustavo6046> just a sec
<user54541210> Hellow guys I was wondering if you could help me with updating my system regularly. I have Ubuntu 15.1 and everytime I update it says it can´t update because the update needs untrusted source or something like that. Does someone know how to fix this problem?
<Gustavo6046> http://i.imgur.com/mfX0X7d.png
<Gustavo6046> this is my config
<nightdemon666> awesome, thank you MonkeyDust
<gr33nbits> gustavo click myubuntu.vdi please to see the location
<Demiurge> hi
<Demiurge> im getting  E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fontconfig/fontconfig-config_2.11.1-0ubuntu7_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::16 80]
<Demiurge> what do
<Gustavo6046> gr33nbits: C:\Users\gusta_000.ACER\VirtualBox VMs\MyUbuntu\MyUbuntu.vdi
<ghyronimo> k11: it freezes when i select a partition table to write but i guess it will be gpt at least
<gr33nbits> gustavo so there's where the image is
<Gustavo6046> gr33nbits, yes
<Gustavo6046> what if I remove the IDE controller disk?
<Gustavo6046> then only the SATA disk with Ubuntu will be loaded
<gr33nbits> yes
<gr33nbits> inside that virtualbox folder it's only virtual drives
<gr33nbits> if you remove it, you have to install ubuntu again
<Gustavo6046> what I meant is that the SATA file is that .vdi file, but right now I set the IDE to my disk drive :E (which loads when disks are put into the slot).
<gr33nbits> yes you can remove it so it wont boot to cd 1st
<gr33nbits> sorry multitasking
<k1l> Gustavo6046: please ask that virtualbox questions what those settings and technics mean in #vbox
<Gustavo6046> after I've inserted my password, it said "System problem found, report now?" I obviously reported.
<Gustavo6046> It restarted very quick, and now I'll insert my pass again and see what happens.
<Gustavo6046> Oh crap, again, "system program problem detected"!
<hamudichi> test do you read?
<Gustavo6046> I tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see the text interface for login. I insterted my password. But it says "login incorrect". Ubuntu is silly sometimes.
<hamudichi> @Gustavo6046 make sure num-lock is on if your using that
<Gustavo6046> I'm not using Num Lock
<k1l> Gustavo6046: make a new install of ubuntu inside the virtualbox. and this time dont change the virtual disk settings
<Gustavo6046> also I ain't very sure if it is the correct password (though it should be, after all It's the one I remember feeding the installer with, and the one I use everywhere)
<Gustavo6046> but I don't remember the actual password that good, so I would like to reset it (once I've found what is the GRUB prompt in that password reset link)
<dejavou42> on a known hacked ubuntu box, would it be concerning to find /sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty0/active (the timestamp is close to the time/date of the hack, and I'm trying to determine what was affected.
<dragoonis> Trying to get my sound audio to work on my ubnuntu install - can someone run me thorugh getting it working please?
<ubuntu-mate> Heyas , Morning ~~ just checking out the new mate Beta. I wass reading community website last nite and trying to adjust / fix my USB partitions. atm my 15gb usb is saying it has 64gbs lol?!? , i think its cause says 2046 instead of 512 or something... is there a alternative way that i can put the .iso onto my usb flashstick and be able to adjust the partition size so that I can make a casper-rw partition / file on it , or even
<ubuntu-mate> just create a generic .txt file.. it seems its read only now or something after doing ddrescue to clone the beta iso .  can i like premake partitions and then just robocopy the files over to it and then install grub2 so its still a working livecd image that i can use to install onto my hd later but still be able to at least not have to run software updates everytime i boot up, id really like to be able to update and then reboot
<ubuntu-mate> and have the updates take effect etc . what do u all do?
<trunk_monkey> dragoonis: can you run aplay -l in terminal please
<trunk_monkey> and let me know the output
<ubuntu-mate> just installed 216mb on fresh usb ddrescue install and it asks me to reboot... there has to be a way to do it better then making a read only dd copy please? unetbootin doesnt work anymore right? . sorry for wall of text
<opny> hello, do you know  a way to run xenial armhf in qemu?
<Gallowglass> What is a good tool/method for managing files on a Linux(Ubuntu) server from a Linux desktop?
<trunk_monkey> sshfs Gallowglass
<lapyo> filezilla?
<trunk_monkey> mount remote file system locally, and all encrypted over ssh
<Gallowglass> Ah, okay. Is that the same as mounting it through File Manager?
<Gallowglass> (in Ubuntu desktop)?
<trunk_monkey> Gallowglass: you can make a symbolic link so that for example, you create a folder in your home directory called, "Server", you could mount the server / to that folder
<trunk_monkey> so when you go to your home folder, and click server, you'll be seing the root of your server; it's really handy, and works great. Plus it's encrypted!
<trunk_monkey> You can add the mount to your fstab so it mounts on boot and then it will be just like any other local folder
<Gallowglass> Sounds like that's the route I'll want to go, thanks!
<trunk_monkey> Gallowglass: this is a good guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-sshfs-to-mount-remote-file-systems-over-ssh
<Gallowglass> Oh, nice!
<trunk_monkey> if you can ssh to the server, you'll be able to mount to it. Make sure you can ssh first though! Cheers
<Gallowglass> Cheers
<Jakey3> how do i set my npm path o
<Jakey3> ?
<oubi> hi
<oubi> what is this room all about?
<baizon> oubi: support
<ubuntu-mate> none of u peeps ever made a usb that isnt read only im guessing?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: best to ask your real question to the channel
<trunk_monkey> ubuntu-mate: I don't understand the question
<ubuntu-mate> i did lotus.. it was that wall of text about 5min ago
<ubuntu-mate> Heyas , Morning ~~ just checking out the new mate Beta. I wass reading community website last nite and trying to adjust / fix my USB partitions. atm my 15gb usb is saying it has 64gbs lol?!? , i think its cause says 2046 instead of 512 or something... is there a alternative way that i can put the .iso onto my usb flashstick and be able to adjust the partition size so that I can make a casper-rw partition / file on it , or even
<ubuntu-mate> just create a generic .txt file.. it seems its read only now or something after doing ddrescue to clone the beta iso .  can i like premake partitions and then just robocopy the files over to it and then install grub2 so its still a working livecd image that i can use to install onto my hd later but still be able to at least not have to run software updates everytime i boot up, id really like to be able to update and then reboot
<ubuntu-mate> and have the updates take effect etc . what do u all do?
<asus> halo
<new0> hi everyone, i am trying to hack my router with reaver 1.4 but it's not working getting: "WARNING: Failed to associate with essid (ESSID: "")
<asus> ubuntu ch
<morbid_ape> hi everyone, burn all jews in oven
<morbid_ape> allahu akhbar
<morbid_ape> death to infidels
<morbid_ape> only muslims have a right to live
 * Volund_ happydances
<ubuntu-mate> i guessing still dont understand the question lol
<Volund_> guess I'd better get up. my new case, video card, PS3, and SSDs are arriving today. gonna rebuild my everything
<akik> ubuntu-mate: i guess it could be possible. try to find a doc which describes how you put grub on an usb stick
<ubuntu-mate> solution is to go buy dvds , noone knows how to make a bootable Xenial usb that is Not readonly =(
<jwash> hi everyone i've got 2 14.04 computers, one newer install one older. the newer serves ftp just fine, and my router sends ftp traffic to it based upon port forwarding with no problems. This was the case with my older install, but it won't receive the outside traffic anymore. The older install does recognize inbound traffic from within the local network. Where should I start to look for a solution?
<ubuntu-mate> none of the docs on the ubuntu forums explain how to successfuly do it now that unetbootin doesnt seem to work
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: you cant change the "error" on that usb without wiping all the data
<Jakey3> how do set a path for pm2 on my ubuntu server setup?
<ubuntu-mate> k1l: is there no way to make a writeable xenial iso? i can erase that error and start over
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: use the ubuntu usb creator. or rufus on windows (but i dont know if rufus got that option to make it persistence)
<ubuntu-mate> o nice, usb creator will let me adjust partitions etc after its done cloning? there is no option for persistence anymore
<ubuntu-mate> when you use dd and ddrescue , you cant adjust the partition to make a casper-rw or even wtf.txt notepad file
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: no. but you can set in the settings to make it persitent and how much space you want to use for that.
<Jakey3> can someone explain how ireslove this issue https://github.com/Unitech/pm2/issues/1112, i dont understand the answer
<ash_workz> not that this is a big problem or anything, but I accidentally did crontab -e and it won't let me cancel out of the "select an editor" prompt... why?
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: yes, but using dd will always have that error about sector size, since the image is made with 2024 sectors.
<ubuntu-mate> hrm are you using xenail? there is no persistent option anymore on the GUI, any idea what file would have the info i edit
<k1l> i am not running xenial right now
<ubuntu-mate> they took away that GUI box
<ubuntu-mate> to make things simpler.. /boogle
<genii> Why don't you just dd the image to one usb stick, then install it onto a second one
<ubuntu-mate> doesnt that destroy your usb with read/writes I/O if you full install to us
<ubuntu-mate> kinda like the whole install running from tmpfs's that the livecd has
<ubuntu-mate> and forums dont have nada for info on getting kernel param toram=yes to work
<linuxlove> i am going to grant permission to a user for upload files in /var/www/html how can i do that ?
<dragoonis> Trying to get my sound audio to work on my ubuntu install - can someone run me through getting it working please? I looked at some online guides and can verify that my sound card has been recognised. When I go to "Sound" in the control panel area the VOLUME slides is right down the bottom and I cannot slide it up
<linuxlove> i am going to grant permission to a user for upload files in /var/www/html how can i do that ?
<Jakey3> what does echo 'prefix=/usr/local' > node/etc/npmrc mean?
 * Volund has Ubuntu setup, now has to redownload Windows 10 and ready for install. oi
<genii> Jakey3: It means write the text string of prefix=/usr/local into a file called npmrc which is in directory etc under local directory called node
<Bashing-om> Jakey3: Will add the parameter " prefix=/usr/local ' to the file "  node/etc/npmrc " . Make sure that is what you want .
<linuxlove> i am going to grant permission to a user for upload files in /var/www/html how can i do that ?
<ubuntu-mate> =(
<Volund> well today's going to be.... fun
<Norbin> unattended 14.04.4 installation just hangs, any debugging that can be done somehow, to understand where it's stuck? i've followed the official guide / forums on how-to make the custom iso.
<fathom> Hello, when I boot my computer I get a message that there is something wrong with my OS and offers to send a bug report, but it does not let me view what the report is. Moreover, my computer allows updates without being root. Is this a sign of a compromised OS?
<Jakey3> can someone help me fix an issue that i have the same as this post
<Jakey3> https://github.com/Unitech/pm2/issues/1112
<dragoonis> In the Sound section -> the "Play sound through" box is empty. Although i ran some commands and it recognised that I have a sound card
<bartosz_> hi
<bartosz_> what is #$PATH? Please answer in simple words!
<linuxlove> hello every body
<bartosz_> hi
<k1l> bartosz_: a variable where folders are mentioned where the shell looks for programs.
<bartosz_> k1l what kind of programs? like steam for instance?
<dragoonis> I just followed this online guide - and i no longer have a "Sound" option when looking in my system settings - http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<k1l> bartosz_: do you have a specific issue?
<Bashing-om> bartosz_: What is the context ?... is the '#" disabling parsing where exexutable files are located ?
<linuxlove> i have created a group named webcontent how can i assign accessing to /var/www/html to members of this group ?
<bartosz_> I'm still learning linux, and couldn't find quite simple answer on the Internet
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables   bartosz_ see this it got a  table for variables
<linuxlove> i have created a group named webcontent how can i assign accessing to /var/www/html to members of this group ?
<minitrue> lock
<kirbo719> noob?: installed Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.  Learning the OS. Is there an install log I can view to ensure the install went well? Same when apps installed?
<bartosz_> tnx
<linuxlove> am i wasting my time here?
<Volund> linuxlove: you need to research how users and groups work and what chown does.
<Bashing-om> bartosz_: Learning : see -> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide . A great tutorial to learn bash ( and lots of things terminal ).
<Volund> linuxlove: No, but you need to have some patience because not all of us are experts. the big pros aren't always on 24/7 you know. have some patience.
<boxmein> kirbo719: there's a lot of different things happening during the installation, I'm fairly certain if you find logs to them all they won't be in a single file
<bartosz_> thank you a lot Bashing-om
<k1l> linuxlove: i think we are paste the state of handholding with you. you really need to learn things and not use this as a "give me the terminal commands quick" solution
<bartosz_> i will
<linuxlove> Volund, okay you are right
<linuxlove> k1l, you are right
<Bashing-om> bartosz_: :) A big help in that learning curve .
<boxmein> kirbo719: application installs are logged in /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/term.log, respectively for the dpkg backend and apt frontend
<kirbo719> ok. tnx!
<boxmein> kirbo719: boot logs are in "journalctl -b 0" where "-b 0" means that "only show me logs from this boot onward!"
<boxmein> kirbo719: other than journalctl, just explore /var/log, tons of stuff there!
<linuxlove> k1l, but i need to determine webcontent owner of /var/www/html directory
<Volund> linuxlove: asking questions and being pointed in the right direction to do self-research instead of being handed the final answer teaches a lot more in the end, in my experience.
<k1l> linuxlove: ls -l /path/to/folder
<k1l> linuxlove: owner should be www-data
<k1l> linuxlove: but you can set the user to be in the group www-data too
<bartosz_> Bashing-om: doesn't work :C
<bartosz_> Bashing-om: okay, now it's working
<Volund> linuxlove: To explain a little about users and groups, files/folders can be OWNED by one user and BELONG to a completely different group, with different permissions for each. This is how you will handle shared permissions to hard drive locations: smartly employing users and groups. especially groups.
<linuxlove> k1l, if i assign a user  to www-data group he just can access to /var/www/html?
<Volund> linuxlove: I don't know the full details of how complex groups can get, mind. juist that I can add users to them. I dunno, can yo add groups to groups? go find out
<Jakey3> does this look correct  sudo env PATH=$PATH:/opt/node/bin pm2  ?
<Bashing-om> bartosz_: ? What was not working ??//// " not working" alone tells us nothing .,.. and we have nothing to base a troubleshooting procedure on .
<linuxlove> k1l, i also need to assign write permission to that user just on /var/www/html
<bartosz_> Bashing-om: URL had problems
<k1l> linuxlove: yes
<k1l> linuxlove: no
<bartosz_> Bashing-om: sory, i thought i wrote fullbashguide
<k1l> linuxlove: that webfolder should have owner and group set to www-data to be working with the webserver.
<Bashing-om> bartosz_:  K .. Been a while since i accessed .. I did go back and verify at this time the link is still valid .
<Fresh> I am trying to sync my iphone 6 with my music library on my ubuntu laptop. my mac battery recently crapped out and havent really been motivated to buy a new batt yet. Banshee just "erased" all the music from my phone and said it  loaded new music on but nothing shows on the phone. just the old music. when I go to play the old music it drops off my music list.
 * Volund watches file transfer at a crawl.
<bartosz_> Bashing-om: VALID, it was something for 2 mins; now it works
<Volund> system-config-lvm is the best thing ever. graphical tool to aid understanding of this very complex concept.
<Bashing-om> bartosz_: :) .. all good then .. happy bash'n .
<bartosz_> thanks! bye
<linuxlove> k1l, can he write to /var/www/html if he is in web-data group?
<Volund> if you add <specific user> to www-data group and www-data group has write access to /var/www/html then yes. that's what groups do.
<Volund> whether this is a smart thing to do, I dunno
<k1l> linuxlove: www-data
<k1l> linuxlove: details matter here
<k1l> linuxlove: and yes, he can write then
<linuxlove> k1l, excuse me for my less knowledge
<Jakey3> how do i make export PATH=$PATH:/opt/node/bi persist ?
<Jakey3> how do i make export PATH=$PATH:/opt/node/bin persist ?
<sta7ic> Jakey3: possibly in .bashrc or .profile
<linuxlove> k1l, i want to grant permission on just one directory /var/www/html to that user
<Jakey3> sta7ic, can you explain me exactly ehat i need to do
<Jakey3> please
<linuxlove> k1l, i just need to grant write permission on that directory to a user
<linuxlove> i am new to linux
<Volund> linuxlove: I think you could chown -R /var/www/html <user>:www-data
<Volund> but I dunno if that would break anything
<k1l> linuxlove: yes. i told you 10 times now what to do.
<k1l> Volund: no
<k1l> Volund: put that user into www-data group.
<Volund> k11: wouldn't that grant access to -everything-  www-data can acess? Unless this isn't a problem
<Volund> linuxlove: spend some time researching how users, groups, and permissions works. it's rather valuable knowledge. I sure could afford to study more
<k1l> Volund: that should be the /var/www/html folder for that group
<linuxlove> k1l, usermod -aG www-data user is correct?
<linuxlove> k1l, usermod -aG www-data user is correct?
<k1l> linuxlove: sudo adduser user group
<linuxlove> k1l, i have created user already
<jeeves_moss> how do I load a device tree?  I don't have a /sys/devices/capemgr.*/slots/ directory
<k1l> linuxlove: the command is called adduser. its simpler to use
<Volund> nothing to do but wait for my new case and video card to arrive. sigh
<Volund> k11: would you believe that adding 8tb drives to a computer would cause it to behave horribly slow and erratically?
<daftykins> Volund: that's off topic here really, OS support only - chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic and more hardware topics can be had in ##hardware :)
<daftykins> sounds like a buggy EFI though
<linuxlove> k1l, i used  usermod -aG www-data user but user cant write to /var/www/html yet
<Volund> daftykins: yeah. it's just, all last night, for 12 hours straight I was trying and trying to setup Linux on a 2x 8tb setup. kept wondering what i was doing wrong in Linux.
<k1l> linuxlove: that user needs to logout
<daftykins> Volund: so that's still chat, see the above channels.
<linuxlove> k1l, i am using rsync in terminal user@myhost
<k1l> linuxlove: that user needs to cut all connections and login again to make it work
<linuxlove> do you mean that i need to restart ?
<daftykins> no, log out
<linuxlove> k1l, i get this error cp /home/mohsen/web.xml /var/www/html/
<linuxlove> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/var/www/html/web.xml’: Permission denied
<daftykins> you have to run that one with sudo...
<kbrosnan> or add your user to the group that owns the folder
<Aleksandar86> in this command "apt-get -y install proftpd"   what is "-y" ?
<linuxlove> daftykins, mohsen is not in suders
<daftykins> sudoers has nothing to do with this situation
<daftykins> oh from that angle...
<daftykins> meh, i don't think your experience level with Linux is enough to do anything that you mentioned you want.
<daftykins> running a website when you can't get around file permissions is a huge warning sign
<Aleksandar86> i try with this command install proftpd on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but i had error
<Aleksandar86> but without -y work good
<Bashing-om> Aleksandar86: the "y" autoanswers to "yes" for the install prompt .
<daftykins> Aleksandar86: an FTP server is more often than not a mistake. what is the use case? SFTP or SCP may be more appropriate and secure
<Aleksandar86> Unable to fetch some archives
<CacheMoney> SFTP ftw
<Aleksandar86> i try apt-get update
<linuxlove> daftykins, i dont want to put mohsen in sudoers
<Aleksandar86> but again not working
<daftykins> linuxlove: that's not the answer anyway.
<Bailey831> hi guys
<daftykins> Aleksandar86: don't use the enter key so quickly - and show an example of what's happening on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<linuxlove> daftykins, you mean i need to leave any thing
<Volund> bbiab, gonna try to install one of those 8tb drives again now that the SSD is handling running Linux
<daftykins> linuxlove: that doesn't make sense
<Aleksandar86> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Aleksandar86> cant install proftpd
<Aleksandar86> i try apt-get update
<linuxlove> daftykins, thanks it is better to help instead of things you say
<Bashing-om> !info proftpd
<ubottu> Package proftpd does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> !info proftpd trusty
<ubottu> Package proftpd does not exist in trusty
<ioria> !info  proftpd-basic trusty
<ubottu> proftpd-basic (source: proftpd-dfsg): Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5~rc3-2.1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 1899 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<linuxlove> daftykins, you can just redirect people to learn
<Egyptian[web]> howdy - i am trying to run sftp in a chroot environment. however the logs reply with subsystem request for sftp by user user failed, subsystem not found - i checked my sshd_config file and the file exists in /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server = what gives?
<ioria> stange pkg
<ioria> *r
<Aleksandar86> what is good alternative for proftpd?
<ioria> vsftp
<Bailey831> How can I fix this error : [24097.717264] systemd-hostnamed[10602]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<Aleksandar86> sudo apt-get install vsftpd, again error: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?  How can i change fetch list?
<Seveas> Bailey831: the answer is in the question :)
<ioria> !info vsftp
<ubottu> Package vsftp does not exist in wily
<ioria> !info vsftpd trusty
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.2-1ubuntu2.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 359 kB
<ioria> Aleksandar86, try vsftpd
<Seveas> Aleksandar86: run apt-get update; pastebin the full output.
<akik> Egyptian[web]: you can follow this guide for chroot sftp http://askubuntu.com/questions/49271/how-to-setup-a-sftp-server-with-users-chrooted-in-their-home-directories/49284#49284
<Aleksandar86> i have ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64 LTS
<daftykins> linuxlove: what do you mean 'direct to learn' ?
<daftykins> *redirect
<Egyptian[web]> akik: no worries i found the typo :D
<Volund> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS this seems to be the solution. So installing Ubuntu on one of the 8tb drives isn't going to work, but I can still use them for STORAGE
<Volund> now to figure out how to LVM this sucker again.
<adeon_> Volund why wouldnt you be able to install on a 8TB?
<Volund> adeon_: For some reason, when I use one of the 8tb drives for my Linux install in any capacity, the system begins to chug, halt, behave erratically, freeze when unpacking packages, etc. like, it will hang on 'unpacking libssl' for a half-hour
<daftykins> adeon_: i would imagine it's due to Volund not being so familiar with 1) EFI 2) GPT 3) the bugs in the former that could prevent the system working right
<Volund> daftykins: I'm using GPT!
<Aleksandar86> ioria, Seveas, http://pastebin.com/e05HEp4H
<daftykins> Volund: that's nice, that's one of 3 points
<Seveas> Aleksandar86:   Could not resolve 'rs.archive.ubuntu.com'
<ioria> Aleksandar86, your local repos down ?
<Seveas> your resolv.conf is broken
<Aleksandar86> how can change this adress?
<adeon_> Volund have you tried to install a 64bit ubuntu+UEFI ?
<ioria> Aleksandar86,  ping www.google.com
<Seveas> Aleksandar86: you need to make sure you're using a working nameserver.
<Volund> in any case, my solution appears to be installing Linux on a small SSD (256gb I'm afraid) and setting up the 8tb drives for storage. THAT appears to be working. adeon_ : I don't use anything BUT 64-bit and UEFI anymore
<Volund> It's likely an issue with this Lenovo TS140
<daftykins> no that's a workaround, not a solution
<Volund> daftykins: point. Still acceptable to me, having Linux on an SSD is a plus.
<Bailey831> <Seveas> I search for nss-myhostname, the result only show libnss-myhostname
<Aleksandar86> ioria i think my DNS not working
<Aleksandar86> ping google.com not working
<ioria> Aleksandar86,  here we are
<Aleksandar86> :)
<ioria> Aleksandar86,  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Volund> is there a specific channel where we talk about nothing but LVM? I need to LVM geek at people and ask serious LVM questions
<Volund> because wrapping my head around it is still taking some effort
<Aleksandar86> i'm here nano -b /etc/network/interfaces
<Aleksandar86> i need add dns
<daftykins> !alis | Volund
<ubottu> Volund: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Volund> oh that's handy
<ioria> Aleksandar86,  dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<daftykins> Volund: i think you should have updated the BIOS on that little microserver.
<daftykins> did you check the version?
<Volund> daftykins: I did.
<Volund> it's on the latest and that didn't help at all.
<daftykins> tell me exactly the version
<Volund> uhhhhh. one second
<Aleksandar86> ioria i do this, and i reboot ubuntu
<Volund> I updated to B7A as seen on this page http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds036974
<ioria> Aleksandar86, ok, you can just restart networking
<daftykins> i know what's on the page, i want to hear it confirmed what's *on* there :)
<Aleksandar86> which is better proftpf or VSFTPD?
<daftykins> it looks like it's more designed for Windows Server to be honest.
<daftykins> Aleksandar86: neither, FTP is ancient and insecure
<Volund> daftykins: B7A is on there, I just updated it
<Volund> and yeah it is. but hey I can get Ubuntu going
<daftykins> and you reset to defaults after, as is best-practice?
<ioria> Aleksandar86, like before, scp or sftp over ssh mybe a better idea ...
<daftykins> Volund: hang on what media were you trying to install from...
<ali__> hello
<ali__> hello every body
<goodfox> yes, hello
<ali__> how do you do goodfox
<daftykins> ali__: support only in here, no chat thanks
<ali__> how are you spartis
<ali__> hello isa
<spartis> im good
<isa_> hello tout le monde
<ncx> hi ;)
<k1l> ali__: for general talk please use #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to focus on technical ubuntu support in here.
<ali__> where did you come from isa
<ali__> hello Aristide
<rahul__> km
<ChrissM> Can somewhere help me about den keyboard config?
<ali__> yann hi
<nacc_> ChrissM: just ask your question, people will respond as they are able
<ChrissM> So i have an German (Austria) Keyboard. I have config the keyboard on the terminal (sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration) and it was OK. But when i reboot the pc, it's lost the change.
<bunjee> How do I get python version 3.2 or greater?
<lapyo> apt-get install
<bunjee> lapyo - I tried that - just got newest version 2.7
<daftykins> likely it isn't available on the distro you have installed, in default repos
<daftykins> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc_> bunjee: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc_> bunjee: you might need to install python3 rather than python
<bunjee> kubuntu 14.4
<genii> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<daftykins> !info python3 trusty
<daftykins> genii: ^5 ;D
<genii> daftykins: Hehe
<llwalahoop> Hi there! I'm planning to make a clean install and I'm curious to know what partitions would be good to have and what mount points to have. I'd like to make the home directory it's own partition.
<daftykins> llwalahoop: / swap and /home, yeah.
<nacc_> bunjee: so yeah, you can get python 3 via that package in your version
<hspcd> I have an HP laptop with an Intel HD 4000 card in it and I keep getting booted out of my session back to the login screen (Ubuntu 15.10 Unity).  Anybody have any tips on diagnosing and resolving this?
<seraphina> Hi, admittedly is not really an ubuntu specific question but does anyone happen to know would the SMART stats on a hard disk record errors due to a damaged SATA cable or does it only know about things internal to the drive?
<nici_> witam
<llwalahoop> daftykins: Is that really all? What about efi or boot?
<daftykins> seraphina: what issues are you experiencing?
<Volund> daftykins: hooray! I have setup LVM on one of the 8tb drives and am copying my big pile of data to it. yahoo. :D
<NTQ> Hi. I am using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 on my Thinkpad and I have plugged in an usb wlan stick. It seems that I can not connect it to a WLAN. There is no wlan1 or similar available. I want to connect it to an action camera with an extra route.
<daftykins> llwalahoop: EFI would be relevant for an EFI system sure.
<bunjee> nacc - got - python3 is already the newest version.
<daftykins> separate /boot is a mistake
<NTQ> Also I want to use the internal wlan0 for normal internet connection.
<llwalahoop> daftykins: Ok, I have no idea what that efi means whatsoever
<bunjee> nacc - asking for python --version - comes back with 2.7
<daftykins> !efi | llwalahoop
<ubottu> llwalahoop: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> llwalahoop: you'll want to check what your system uses
<ChrissM> Can somewhere help me? I have an German (Austria) Keyboard. I have config the keyboard on the terminal (sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration) and it was OK. But when i reboot the pc, it's lost the change.
<daftykins> ChrissM: #ubuntu-de and #linux might be helpful.
<llwalahoop> daftykins: How am I to do that? :) I can get to BIOS, I know that much.
<seraphina> Oh, high number of read errors on a SATA HDD, found out that the connector had cracked on it they seem to have happened to go away since it was replaced a few weeks back but the SMART data records a high number of errors too so wondering if maybe the cable would have logged errors there too or if it's probably the drive is in a poor way at the same time.
<daftykins> llwalahoop: read the above link.
<llwalahoop> Sry!
<daftykins> seraphina: share the SMART table of data in a http://paste.ubuntu.com if smartctl, or a screenshot on imgur.com
<daftykins> i prefer smartctl -a /dev/sdx
<bunjee> i'm trying to get the latest version of Gramps - needs python 3.2 or greater
<seraphina> http://pastebin.com/UYXbTNi8
<smamir> Firefox is eating up lots of RAM and slows down when I start watch youtube video. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Any ideas folks? :)
<BikerMike> smamir you know what? I have noticed a huge slowdown as well when using FF on Ubuntu Trusty Tahr. Sometimes sites don't even get loaded
<daftykins> you can't pin that on a browser
<icefox234> hello?
<icefox234> I have question about 16.04
<daftykins> bunjee: i'd bet you need to run "update-alternatives
<daftykins> icefox234: #ubuntu+1 for that.
<icefox234> okay
<smamir> BikerMike, It's maddening. I tested with playing 3-4 videos simultaneously in Firefox with Win7. Works like Breeze! btw I have 4gb ddr3 Ram
<daftykins> are we talking about the HTML5 player?
<seraphina> Good point there are so many potential points of failure that could cause pages not to load, would require a rather more comprehensive diagnostic to identify a cause with any degree of conclusiveness
<BikerMike> wow good for you smamir, i happen to have half of your ram *self-pity*
<smamir> daftykins, mostly yes. html5 player is default in new videos.
<BikerMike> I'm also wondering why the Brightness bar doesn't seem to work? :(
<daftykins> smamir: no, you won't get flash on supported ubuntu + firefox versions :)
<daftykins> though i'd recommend avoiding it entirely regardless
<daftykins> smamir: anyway next step would be your graphics hardware + driver, most likely
<daftykins> BikerMike: clean install on a laptop, or?
<BikerMike> daftykins side-by-side Win7
<seraphina> Flash = ugly hack around HTML5 not being ready in time for when it was needed, now obsolete lol
<daftykins> BikerMike: that doesn't mean anything to me
<smamir> daftykins, yes it's html5 player. not flash. I just checked.
<bunjee> daftykins - I'll try it
<daftykins> seraphina: no, not even vaguely right. so - got that SMART data output to share?
<seraphina> daftykins, heh, was just about to check with you if you had overlooked it
<smamir> btw Chrome on ubuntu works just fine.
<seraphina> daftykins, Here it is again http://pastebin.com/UYXbTNi8 :)
<daftykins> ah you didn't highlight me with it, that's why.
<BikerMike> Curious, does anyone have a newbie cheat sheet (or downloadable ebook) for CLI commands on Ubuntu Linux?
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Topic is NFS -> On the server (Ubuntu 64Bit 14.04) I have installed nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common. I have prepared /etc/exports. Must the directory, that is shared, have a 777 permission and a specific user/group entry like 'nobody'?
<daftykins> seraphina: since you've changed the cable, has table ID #197 continued to increment?
<daftykins> seraphina: the problem with seagates is their SMART data is horrible, they increment all the 'error' fields when things are normal, so they can be very misleading.
<seraphina> daftykins, 197 has been 0 when I've looked every time I think you mean 195?
<daftykins> oh yeah sorry, typo.
<virulent> Afternoon - I am trying to apply a patch to my kernel, reiser4 (I know I know but I am just experimenting with it). I did the patch -p1 < reiser4 kernel patch but when I go into make menuconfig its not there to select -- am I missing something?
<seraphina> Yeah don't think it has gone up, is no more reports in the error longs since around 800 power on hours ago which is a little longer than the 780 hours the new SSD has been on which was installed at the same time as the new SATA cable
<daftykins> seraphina: i'd just watch them all then, but yeah anything that persists would likely have been from the bad cable - see at the bottom where errors are recorded against power on hour? that'll be good to keep an eye on too.
<seraphina> So seems like the SATA cable might have resolved it just wasn't sure if the drive would have been seeing errors that occured outside the drive
<smamir> daftykins, my graphics driver is AMD graphics accelerator from fglrx. Do you think I should switch back to X.org driver?
<seraphina> Though I suppose if the bad cable resulted in bad writes is possible that only got detected when it tried to read it later again possibly?
<daftykins> smamir: well it'd be the open source radeon, i'd need more system info to even begin to consider if it'd be appropriate
<daftykins> seraphina: a bad cable would cause ECC errors due to communication with the controller board on the drive.
<smamir> daftykins, What sys info do you need?
<smamir> This firefox freezing is killing me. I need a solution, and fast. :(
<daftykins> smamir: what the graphics card is
<daftykins> smamir: maybe don't watch 4 videos at once ;)
<k1l> smamir: try without your plugins first
<k1l> smamir: the privacy badger and such are known to cause lagging
<Multbrelch> My Ubuntu box is a nfs server. Must the directory, that is shared with a client, have 777 permission, and must it have a special user:group name?
<daftykins> 777 is never right
<seraphina> daftykins, Ah ok I thought that it could be that thinking that the drive might have record of it since the SATA controller probably sends a message back saying no good try again but wanted to be sure
<smamir> daftykins, Firefox on ubuntu freezes with just one video. :v Myu gfx card is amd radeon 6450 1gb dd3
<daftykins> that card has reached legacy status in recent releases
<llwalahoop> daftykins: Thanks! I think I know know which one I'll use.
<Multbrelch> daftykins, I know this is why I'm asking since I found it on the regular Ubuntu page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<jmadero1> how do I go about uninstalling something that failed to install - I keep getting suggestions to run "sudo apt-get -f install" but that fails also
<daftykins> that's a community guide.
<jmadero1> I'd like to just purge the package but it's telling me that apt-get is screwed up
<daftykins> try sudo dpkg -r <package>
<daftykins> but we'd need to see the actual output first-hand.
<smamir> daftykins, Can you explain? What's a legacy status?
<Multbrelch> daftykins, so, I should not consider these pages?
<jmadero1> dpkg doesn't accept wilds?
<daftykins> jmadero1: like what
<daftykins> jmadero1: as i said, pastebin what's happening.
<jmadero1> sudo dpkg -r libreoffice*
<daftykins> no use packages.
<daftykins> smamir: did you say you're on 14.04?
<jmadero1> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/i7jZrnBH
<jmadero1> it's hard to tell what package I need to remove
<Bailey831> <jmadero1> use force
<bunjee> daftykins - update alternatives did not work
<jmadero1> I did
<jmadero1> thus the -f ;)
<daftykins> bunjee: did you even see it list different python versions? or is this a "i don't know how to use it" kind of "did not work" ?
<seraphina> Hmm, this talk about graphics cards reminds me actually when I did this ubuntu install I ended up having to use the mini iso installer since it's text mode, the live CD with the open source driver causes the screen to freeze as soon as it attempts to take over on the Nvidia GTX 760.  The nvidia drivers work fine once the system is installed but just wondering if there is some simpler workaround that going with the mini ISO that I overlooked for nex
<seraphina> t time?
<daftykins> jmadero1: were you actually trying to update an existing libre office to that on a PPA you added, or?
<jmadero1> yeah I was - I went from 5.0 ppa to 5.1 ppa
<daftykins> seraphina: what version? things have changed a lot.
<sruli> i need some help with systemd, i am trying to run a script on shutdown/reboot but it doesnt work, at the moment all the script has is "rm -rf /path/to/dir" my job.service file http://paste.ubuntu.com/15269452/ i enabled the service, i dont know why its not working, can someone please help
<daftykins> jmadero1: strikes me that you didn't prepare well enough to go from one to the other then.
<smamir> daftykins, Yes I'm on 14.04. And I just found out what legacy status means. :)
<jmadero1> none the less, does apt-get really freeze me out of uninstalling when an install goes bad? that's dysfunctional
<seraphina> daftykins, The one on the 15.10 live CD not sure which version the live system is running such would kinda require the live CD to become interactive before it promply freezes the screen :(
<bunjee> daftykins - I'm new at this - probably the latter
<daftykins> jmadero1: no, you screwed it up.
<jmadero1> again, the point is that it shouldn't prevent me from uninstalling....even if I did something wrong
<Bailey831> <seraphina> Next LTS release use kernel 4.4 maybe most stable on hnadling graphics
<jmadero1> also it shouldn't prevent me from installing different packages
<daftykins> jmadero1: "dpkg -l | grep libre" would show what situation everythign is in.
<daftykins> jmadero1: it doesn't, again you're just not too hot on package management as we've seen before
<Jordan_U> sruli: When you last asked I pointed you to the documentation on default dependencies and suggested you try asking in #systemd. Is there any reason you didn't ask in #systemd?
<bunjee> daftykins - what happens if python is removed?
<sruli> Jordan_U: it was very lonly being the olny person in #systemd ;-)
<seraphina> Bailey831, Possible am just wondering if there is some simpler workaround that I should bear in mind for future reference just in case I encounter the same problem again
<daftykins> bunjee: you no longer have python.
<bunjee> daftykins - can I reinstall it?
<seraphina> Bailey831, And/or if I ever have need to make use of the liveCD to do something which at the moment pretty much is an impossibility
<daftykins> bunjee: share what you saw running update-alternatives.
<Jordan_U> sruli: You were never the only person in #systemd, and you didn't even try asking (or at least you only asked before I entered the channel, and haven't asked again since).
<daftykins> bunjee: look at the #1 google result for this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/320996/make-default-python-command-to-use-python-3
<tinyalpha> hello all hows ubuntu
<bunjee> daftykins - I'm in the process of removing python and it looks like I'll have lost a lot more that that....
<sruli> Jordan_U: oops i must have mis typed systemd when i tried to join yesterday, in now
<sruli> tnx
<Jordan_U> sruli: You're welcome :)
<daftykins> bunjee: that was really silly.
<bunjee> daftykins - yes I'm seeing that
<Jordan_U> sruli: Remember to start by explaining your end goal (clear /var/log/ before shutdown).
<sruli> Jordan_U: will do thanks
<seraphina> Course I know ultimately doubt it's Ubuntu at fault with the driver issue really being a fairly recent card and Nvidia's insistence on making their cards a million times harder to support than they need be
<hugo> quit
<hugo> #quit
<daftykins> seraphina: it's the open source driver nouveau trying to work with the cards and not doing so well most likely, once 16.04 is out a lot of things should be easier
<virulent> If I upgrade to 4.4 mainline off the ubuntu site, will "dpkg -i" apply my old configuration files and such or do I have to do it myself?
<user54541210> guys does someone know how to fix the message "unrestricted..." update problem on Ubuntu 15.1?
<cristal_> Hey. I am sharing the connection from a ethernet interface to another, using the NetworkManager. Everything works fine, but I'd like to have a finer control on the DHCP. WHere are the configs for such?
<nacc_> bunjee: sorry, was otp -- might need to be python3 (the executiable you invoke), as python3 isn't the default until 16.04 (iirc)
<cristal_> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.3.
<daftykins> virulent: manually installing packages only has relevance to what kernel you run when you've installed drivers and such - but why are you installing a mainline kernel?
<virulent> daftykins: well I am just trying to patch my kernel for reiser4, I am on the 4.2.0 kernel now and theres no 4.2.0 patch.
<daftykins> oh that was you.
<virulent> It was?
<daftykins> yeah, not a topic i can help with
<bunjee> nacc - read this   python --version
<bunjee> Python 2.7.6
<daftykins> python3 --version ...
<seraphina> daftykins, Presumably I think so yes, seems like it is sending the card a bad command and causing the GPU to lock up or otherwise become unresponsive I think, well either a bad command or the wrong command at the wrong time when the GPU isn't in the proper state for it to execute it.
<nacc_> bunjee: right, that's why i said run python3 ?
<daftykins> seraphina: that sounds like a serious guess.
<bunjee> nacc - this is waht I got back python3 --version
<bunjee> Python 3.4.3
<nacc_> bunjee: right, so there you are :)
<daftykins> bunjee: so exactly the same as my link...
<daftykins> i.e. the #1 google result on how to pick which python...
<baDasS> Oops!
<bunjee> nacc - I uninstalled python as root - looks like I removed a lot of programs - true?
<Aleksandar86> I need help...is posible upload file on remote server Ubuntu with putty ssh from Windows?
<Pici> bunjee: why did you do that?!
<streulma> hello, in Ubuntu via Details there is Default Applications, how can I add a custom application to this list ?
<zdenda> vcl
<bunjee> daftykins - I couldn't even open that link up - ctrl tap the link - nothing
<Pici> bunjee: you've likely completely hosed your system if you removed python.
<daftykins> riiiiight.
<seraphina> daftykins, Possibly though a couple of times it happened doing a soft reset left corruption artifacts behind easily fixed by a hard reset though kinda seems like it's triggered a hardware error to me but fair enough I am not exactly the worlds leading expert on low level GPU internals lol
<bunjee> Pici - so how can I "unhose" it?
<Pici> bunjee: reinstall.
<Jordan_U> bunjee: Yes. You probably want to "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop" to be sure you have everything that's supposed to be in a default Ubuntu install.
<bunjee> Pici: fresh from scratch - I'd lose all my stuff?
<Pici> bunjee: Jordan_U's suggestion might work, but you just removed a key system component.
<seraphina> Just don't really see how a software error in say the kernel or x would survive even a soft reset of the CPU though, a hardware error on the GPU side possibly :s
<nacc_> bunjee: yes, that's a bad idea
<bunjee> nacc: what's a bad idea?
<nacc_> bunjee: removing python
<bunjee> nacc: yes - I'm dead now!
<Jordan_U> Pici: I figure if bunjee had removed the version of python needed for anything too critical (like preventing apt from working) apt-get would have complained very loudly.
<sourav> ...
<nacc_> Jordan_U: i believe it did ("looks like I removed a lot of programs")
<nacc_> Jordan_U: which to me implies bunjee had to agree to the removal of said programs :)
<Pici> bunjee: python2 and python3 can, and do coexist on Ubuntu. You don't and should not uninstall one to use the other. You shouldn't point the 'python' exectuable at python3. Everything assumes that 'python' is python2 and 'python3' is python3
<seraphina> Though the GPU is practically the core of a computer system in and of itself complete with it's own processor, RAM, interfaces etc
<bunjee> Pici: I lost my terminal now
<sourav> :)
<Pici> bunjee: yes, like I said you should salvage your data using a livecd and then reinstall.
<sruli> Jordan_U: i managed to sort my problem, have another issue will ask on systemd
<bunjee> ici: how do I get terminal back?
<bunjee> Pici:
<seraphina> Anyways thanks for the help guess will find out in a few months if the 16.04 live CD will play nice with my card heh
<user54541210> no one?
<Pici> bunjee: how did you lose it?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | seraphina Keep in mind
<ubottu> seraphina Keep in mind: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<user54541210> it may be a basic question, but I really investigated on the internet an nobody give a real solution
<Pici> user54541210: please restate your question.
<bunjee> Pici: I guess by uninstalling python
<user54541210> When the update windows pop-ups it says that the update needs untrusted packages and then it ends the update process
<Pici> bunjee: You might be able to use your ttys, ie.e ctrl-alt-f1.
<Elw3> Hey there, what is a quick way to set the language of the automatic spell checker? The one active in gtk i think.
<user54541210> I can figure out why this happen and how to fix it
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Maybe best to show where that advisory oringinates. What does ' sudo apt upfare ; sudo apt upgrade ' look like ?
<Pici> user54541210: please run a    sudo apt update     from a terminal
<bunjee> Pici: do not understand ttys, ie.e ctrl-alt-fl...........
<Pici> bunjee: press ctrl-alt-F1 on your keyboard to get to your vttys.  use ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to your gui.
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Typo apt upfare/update *
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Hmm I think I gave that one a try but will bear it in mind since I'm not 100% certain on that.  Though on one or two occasions I tried X did start up and (temporarily) had a non frozen screen which makes me suspect the problems might be after the modesetting happens, isn't modesetting the part where it sets the resolution etc?
<dartlen> 1
<dartlen> есть кто русский знает?
<sourav> +i
<dartlen> не могу в виртуалке разрешение нормальное поставить 640 не больше
<Pici> !ru | dartlen
<ubottu> dartlen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bashing-om> seraphina: "nomodeset" disables DKMS, such that the fall back default graphic's driver is loaded .
<user54541210> Bashing-om: ok Ill try that inmediatly give me a sec please
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Ok thanks will keep a note of that with my copy of the live CD just incase, got a working installed system on the HDD for now and don't have an immidiate need for the live CD so best not to try and fix what isn't broken for now I guess :)
<user54541210> Pici: I just try "sudo apt-get update" and the message keeps being the same
<Bashing-om> seraphina: Uh huh ! If it aint broke, do not fix .. 'nomodeset' is a temporrary thing 'till ya get a driver installed .
<Jordan_U> bunjee: If you can't get to a terminal currently then please come back from a LiveCD/USB. I *might* be able to help you get your system back without re-installing by using chroot.
<Bashing-om> !paste | user54541210 Please show us
<ubottu> user54541210 Please show us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Least there is the mini ISO if ever needing to reinstall if I can't get the GPU and the live CD to share the playground heh
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Small matter of semantics, but nomodeset disables KMS (Kernel Mode Setting), not DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) (which, since it's almost exclusively used for proprietary drivers, is actually generally used along with nomodeset).
<user54541210> Ok, give me a few minutes please
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Thanks .. yeah .. a matter of mind slippage . seraphina sorry bout that .
<streulma> How can I add a custom application to the Default Applications list of Ubuntu ?
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Heh no worries actually had to look back and check when it was pointed out seems that I filtered out the extra D automatically when I read it the first time lol
<Algebr> I have two harddrives, one is a big 2TB disk and the other is a small 256GB SSD. I accidentally installed / on the 2TB when I wanted it on the 256GB SSD. How can I swap these now from the command line, permanently.
<seraphina> Guess because I knew that DKMS had something to do with compiling kernel addon modules like the nvidia driver and x-tables etc which didn't seem relevant to the bootup sequence lol
<Algebr> is this a job for fstab?
<genii> Algebr: Did you make the partition size on the 2TB smaller than 256GB ?
<Algebr> I picked whatever the default installation was
<genii> So probably much larger. Rules out using dd
<seraphina> That would be a no then, defaults to use the entire disk, easiest would be to just reinstall onto the SSD and go from there.
<Algebr> damnit
<genii> Algebr: It can be done from a livecd/usb but you're better off just reinstalling, will be faster and less hassle
<sruli> how do i stop networking from starting automatically? in /etc/init/ i created networking.override network-manager.override and network-interface.override all have "manual" in it, but the network services still start on boot, what else do i need to do? (ubuntu 15.10)
<seraphina> I'm right in thinking that it's not something you could get by with cp -Ra on there yes? With the special files and such to deal with.
<nici_> witam
<nici_> mam mały problem
<nici_> ma ktoś chęć chwilę pogadacc?
<genii> sruli: sudo systemctl disable <servicename-here>
<genii> !pl | nici_
<ubottu> nici_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Still with us ? Pastebinit usage problem ?
<sruli> genii: that disables, i dont want to disable just stop it starting automatically, if i disable and then enable i will need to disable again before shutdown
<genii> sruli: Thats what disabling it does, prevents it from starting automatically
<seraphina> That's what had me deciding to reinstall this box a few weeks back actually, finally after pretty much forever got around to getting myself a 1TB Samsung EVO 850 and making the SSD upgrade heh
<user54541210> yes give me a sec
<user54541210> sorry
<Dr-007> good evening. i cant boot into my fresly installed ubuntu installation. i disabled secured boot in my bios. its an eufi type of ..? bios/bootloader
<Dr-007> ive installed it like 4 times now trying different things
<user54541210> Bashing-om: give me two minutes, for the message to pop-up
<Dr-007> so any pointers would be great
<sruli> genii: if i disable it, how do i then start it manually without enabling it so it doesnt start on next boot
<seraphina> sruli, service networking start
<sruli> seraphina: let me try that
<user54541210> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15269765/
<juanan> hola a todos
<user54541210> Bashing-om: and the pop-window is this
<user54541210> Bashing-om: http://imgur.com/VZodwCX
<seraphina> sruli, Sorry if you already mentioned this earlier but is there some specific issue you are encountering that makes you want to delay the start of the networking service?
<juanan> hola a todos de esta sala
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Look'n at your links ..
<user54541210> Bashing-om: thank you very much
<sruli> "systemctl disable networking" i get error paste.ubuntu.com/15269788
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnk36OnZpSo another take on "convergence" (lol at the chinglish)
<sruli> seraphina: not encountering a issue but only want it to start after i run some scripts
<sruli> genii: seraphina: "systemctl disable networking" i get error paste.ubuntu.com/15269788
<seraphina> sruli, Are those overrides you tried to make before still present?
<sruli> seraphina: no i deleted them
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Without the checking what is : Do you fully trust this source " download.01.org " ??
<seraphina> Try systemctl daemon-reload, then try the disable command again
<user54541210> Bashing-om: I really dont know, I havent touch anything in regard with the download sources. How can I fix this?
<sruli> seraphina: same error
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Well ,, we can tell the system to trust that source - I will not say it is a good thing to do . Maybe check it out and see what it is ?
<user54541210> Bashing-om: mmm I understand. What about setting everything as it came originally, can this be done?
<sruli> seraphina: just to make sure i ran "systemctl daemon-reload" i did not replace daemon-reload with anything
<seraphina> Yes that's right
<seraphina> Hmm, Bashing-om you happen to know the command to check what services are currently enabled in systemctl
<sruli> seraphina: still same error
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Yeah, we can remove extranious sources .. pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<seraphina> Just want to be sure since those messages are "only" warnings it doesn't actually say it that it failed give me a minute
<sruli>  seraphina: i did test, reboot and service was still runniung
<designbybeck_> My Windows will not resize via the corners or Alt resize...they still maximize and minimize, but not resize. Any Ideas?
<user54541210> Bashing-om: I just run both commands
<user54541210> Bashing-om: do you want to see the output in the terminal?
<designbybeck_> well gee...nevermind....now resizing is working
<seraphina> sruli, You already tried rebooting since you ran the systemctl disable networking you mean?
<sruli> yes
<user54541210> Bashing-om: probably due to this problem, my wifi and graphic card are not working properly. For example the wifi symbol at the top right corner does not appear and when I play Dota2 in medium-low resolution I have a lot of fps lag
<user54541210> Bashing-om: even after running your commands, the problem still persists
<seraphina> sruli, Did you try to systemctl disable NetworkManager also?
<Bashing-om> seraphina: Sorry, I am not up to that speed yet with systemd . Presently, do not know of a single command for all running services .
<sruli> seraphina: i tried netwrok-manager same error will truy NetworkManager now
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Show us the outputs. so we can see what your sources are .. ' pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit ' . Then we can discuss what should be done .
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Yeah I'm in the same boat myself it's output there is not helping me much either though is kinda ambiguous if it did the job or not
<sruli> seraphina: that removed systemd symlinks, but i also want to stop the interface from starting, will disabling NetworkManager also disable interface?
<user54541210> Bashing-om: perfect give me a sec please
<sruli> seraphina: that seemed to work, thanks, will try starting it now and see if its still disabled form starting on next boot
<Bashing-om> seraphina: My go-to : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units . for starters .
<user54541210> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15269865/ and https://paste.ubuntu.com/15269869/ respectively
<seraphina> sruli, well if I am right and it is disabling it and only warning about the non default runlevels in the init script then I believe so, there is two things that can configure interfaces in ubuntu if-up-down and network manager those commands should have disabled both at bootup
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Thanks
<Bashing-om> user54541210: K, be back on a bit ... look'n .
<user54541210> Bashing-om: thank you very much
<sruli> seraphina: i checked ifconfig and only lo interface was up, i am ok with that, and after starting it, it was still disabled after next reboot, so all good now, thanks for ur help
<seraphina> sruli, No problem glad I could help
<matt_____> hi i have a question. im trying to install ubuntu server iso file onto virtual box. im stuck at a point where its asking me to "enter an ip address to scan for iSCSI targets" but i cant figure out what to type there?? HELP?
<linuxlove> hello
<Bad_Dream> d
<drac0666> I have made udev rule to start custom script when i plugin my mouse, rule works cuz script is getting runned but part of my script doesnt affect mouse... this part "xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G400" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.6"
<drac0666> when i run script manualy it work perfectly
<drac0666> some1 can help me fix this?
<Bashing-om> user54541210: " https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/15.10/main " I do trust that source ( Intel ) // However, I know little about Intel graphics, maybe best to await someone with Intel experience to advise on your graphics issue before we make that source permenant and trusted . I see nothing else you would want to remove as a source .
<seraphina> sruli, For reference however things like running scripts before certain interfaces are started and similar advanced customisation can be accomplished by if-up-down configuring the network with the /etc/network/interfaces file, check man interfaces
<jancoow> Hi there. I'm trying to create a sftp user with limited acces (stay in home dir etc.). It kinda work, but when i set it on the wanted directory (/mnt/hdd1/Websever) i can't connect anymore. But when i set it on /mnt/hdd1 it works and i can navigate to Webserver
<user54541210> Bashing-om: perfect and what about the untrusted pop-windows? I can I get rid of it?; cause that windows avoid my laptop to be update
<jancoow> I think it's some kind of permission problem but i'm not sure. Does someone have an idea? I'm running ubuntu server
<user54541210> Bashing-om: so Im afraid that I can start having vulnerabilities in the short term
<Ben64> jancoow: how are you trying to set it
<Bashing-om> user54541210: Yeah fixable ... but I suggest to see what can be done about your graphics issue as " not trusted " is from that Intel source " download.01.org/ " .
<ChameleonSix> Hello
<ChameleonSix> Can anyone help me
<jancoow> Ben64: with sudo usermod username -d path/to/dir
<ChameleonSix> i just installed ubuntu 15.10
<ChameleonSix> it says grub>
<ChameleonSix> how do i boot from that
<jancoow> ChameleonSix: Isn't ubuntu listed in grub ?
<ChameleonSix> hmm no
<ChameleonSix> it just says grub >
<ChameleonSix> like command line
<genii> Jakey3: They have interactive grub command prompt
<ChameleonSix> no gui
<jancoow> then there is something wrong with your bootloader
<ChameleonSix> what do i type in to boot
<ChameleonSix> ?
<ChameleonSix> no
<Bashing-om> user54541210: ' sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com A496EB03894A3A8D ' Will tell the system to trust that source ..
<genii> oops tab fail
<ChameleonSix> i switched to legacy
<Jakey3> genii, what you referring to?
<jancoow> ChameleonSix: long time ago for me, i will search it. Something with root xxx
<ChameleonSix> ?
<ChameleonSix> how do i fix it
<genii> Jakey3: The message was meant for jancoow, sorry
<drac0666> I have made udev rule to start custom script when i plugin my mouse, rule works cuz script is getting runned but part of my script doesnt affect mouse... this part "xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G400" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.6", I have to run script manualy to get it work after replug my mouse. Please help me fix it
<linuxlove> who is familiar with android studio here?
<ChameleonSix> tab for avalible commands
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Thanks for trying to help also guess I'll get a handle on systemd eventually just takes time to relearn everything all over again when the wheels get reinvented heh
<jancoow> ChameleonSix: have a look at https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<ChameleonSix> gnu grub 0.97
<ChameleonSix> can anyone aid me please
<ChameleonSix> ?
<jancoow> ChameleonSix: Check the link i send. If you booted up you could try reinstalling grub
<Jakey3> genii, np
<ChameleonSix> ?
<Bashing-om> seraphina: That is an understatement . Systemd is what is and will be ,,, we will have to learn it .. just another step on that learning curve .
<ChameleonSix> hmm ok
<zztopless> Hi everyone, got a quick and (hopefully) straightforward question.  I need a way to point localhost (mostly for use in the browser) to another local IP.  In windows I'd use the hosts file, bit of a beginner idiot in ubuntu (mint kde to be precise)
<zztopless> and advice would be appreciated :)
<ChameleonSix> k cya
<ChameleonSix> tnx
<Bashing-om> ChameleonSix: " gnu grub 0.97 " is very old ! What release did you attempt to install ?
<Ben64> jancoow: that doesn't keep someone in their directory
<shlant> anyone know a workaround for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glusterfs/+bug/1382989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382989 in glusterfs (Ubuntu) "glusterfs-client is build without /usr/bin/fusermount-glusterfs" [Undecided,New]
<shlant> fuse-utils doesn't exist on 14.04
<jancoow> Ben64: That's true. For keeping someone in their directory i created a sftp-group and added some configurations to the opensll config file
<Mathisen> hello why cant i resize this partition " http://imgur.com/arZCLNR " ??
<jancoow> Ben64: but when a set a users home in /mnt/samba/webserver it works, but when i set it in /mnt/samba/webserver/Projects it doesn't work (can't connect anymore)
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Very true will get the hang of it eventually but yeah it is like starting from the beginning again, heh then wouldn't be the first time a software shift has left me feeling like a n00b all over again lol
<riu> hello
<Bashing-om> seraphina: Upstart did me a number .. going from inittab .
<Ben64> jancoow: compare permissions between those two directories
<propman> Mathisen,  looks like you are using that partition right now.  need to boot a live dvd/usb and then run gparted from it to resize
<riu> ich habe keinen ton beim raspberrz pi2 ist das normal
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Yeah it is confusing didn't help much when you end up having to deal with an external package that confused the issue by throwing a legacy init script or two in the mix alongside the ubuntu packages using the new system either.
<Mathisen> propman, okej. there is no risk of data loss ?
<riu> oder konn mir wer helfen
<propman> Mathisen, always a risk  backup first
<Mathisen> propman, :)
<Pici> !de | riu
<ubottu> riu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Bashing-om> Mathisen: I see no free space to expand any partition into AND that lock symbol indicates that the root system is in use . Can not work on partitions that are in use . One works from say a liveDVD .
<Mathisen> yeah i will boot live to resize then
<Bashing-om> Mathisen: Murphy's Law applies .. make sure important data is backed up .
<Mathisen> yep i got backup on external device
<jancoow> Ben64: thanks. Chmod 755 and chown root did the trick. Weird that chowning it to the own username doesn't work for some reason.
<seraphina> I'll second that, it's usually successful but a simple power failure and all bets are off what state things are left in
<Mathisen> it would be anoying doh if i need to re-install after a snall resize
<jajajajan> hi, i got following problem: http://i.imgur.com/huSODGc.jpg (strangly cannot make a print screen with that pop-up on), If any1 could tell me whats going on I'd be really happy :)
<seraphina> Mathisen, True, though the thing is that simple resize especially with a shrink is not quite that simple there are multiple critical points where the results are pretty much undefined if something interupts things.
<Ben64> jajajajan: the error message tells you exactly what the problem is. check the file mentioned
<jajajajan> yeah, but how - where can i find it?
<Mathisen> okej well lets hope this is my lucky day then :)
<Ben64> jajajajan: it tells you exactly where the file is
<jajajajan> it starts with list/ and then sth, i dont know the default location where to look for it
<maxscam1> hey would creating a bash  function named "link" cause problems for installed programs?
<Ben64> jajajajan: it tells you EXACTLY the file location!
<seraphina> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list it says
 * genii twitches
<jajajajan> I know that, I dont know how to launch that file/where to look for it anyway
<Ben64> you know where to look for it, because thats where it is. open it up in your favorite text editor
<jajajajan> should i just type it in terminal?
<seraphina> Line 1 starts with desudo looks like you thought you were typing somewhere else to me, lines should start with deb or deb-src in there only depending if it's binary or source packages you want
<jajajajan> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list: Permission denied
<seraphina> Yes because you are trying to execute a text file
<k1l> jajajajan: please make a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list" and put that output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<seraphina> Use your editor like sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list
<seraphina> k1l, The error is on line one somehow deb got changed into desudo all he needs to do it just change desudo to deb
<Ben64> seraphina: not necessarily
<jajajajan> k1I http://paste.ubuntu.com/15270075/
<Ben64> interesting
<jajajajan> should I just delete pirt two letters?
<jajajajan> first*
<k1l> jajajajan: you see the first line? there is a command that is not supposed to be there
<jajajajan> u mean first two letters?
<k1l> jajajajan: use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list"  and delete the "desudo apt-get dist-upgra"  on the first line
<seraphina> jajajajan, The first line should be like this:
<seraphina> deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ /
<k1l> then do a ctrl+x , press yes. then its done
<seraphina> The second line is fine
<jajajajan> ok its done. should I reboot now?
<seraphina> No need
<jajajajan> how this first line got there? what i did incorrectly?
<k1l> jajajajan: no. run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal
<jajajajan> kk
<k1l> this will ship you all the updates you need
<jajajajan> when im trying update: E: Type 'desudo' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libdvdcss.list
<seraphina> Ok jajajajan let's try again looks like it was not saved properly
<k1l> jajajajan: so you didnt do what i told you.
<jajajajan> ok, I got it
<jajajajan> I didnt save it correctly, now its ok
 * genii ponders "desudo"
<adrian_1908> desudo is for Japanese mirrors only :p
<ash_workz> what's the best channel to talk about cron jobs and general server config?
<jajajajan> So, if u dont mind telling me - what I did incorrectl this bug appeard?
<seraphina> You successfully manage to run the "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" command now?
<jajajajan> yeah its done
<jajajajan> but this red icon still appars on the upper bar
<Ben64> jajajajan: did you actually run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" ???
<k1l> jajajajan: you messed up a command. i think a command having "echo" in it. that wrote that mess into the file (guessing you just created that repo)
<seraphina> jajajajan, It looks like when you were creating/editing that file you got yourself a bit lost and thought you were typing into your command line but you were still in the file.
<Bashing-om> jajajajan: What releae are you running .. as that PPA does not support the latest ubuntu releases  ?
<seraphina> Or possibly yeah a slip up typing the command
<jajajajan> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<jajajajan> yes, i did both of them
<Bashing-om> jajajajan: Good, it is supported .
<jajajajan> Bashing-om: nice to hear that
<jajajajan> im goin to reboot maybe it will disappear
<seraphina> k1l, Not sure about the echo command actually unless they passwd root or did sudo -i/s or something shouldn't have been writable by shell redirection
<ash_workz> like, I think right now we have cron process a mail queue; I was just sorta wondering if there was some reasonable way to process mail when it hits the server... but Idk
<Ben64> seraphina: echo blah | sudo tee /dev/null
<k1l> seraphina: i know some howtos who create that using echo blah | sudo tee /path/to/file. so some copy and paste erorrs and there you go
<seraphina> Hmm, true there
<jajajajan> it's all right now, thank you all :) Im going to be back for sure cos I am one hopeless noob
<k1l> and i dont know of a setup where a apt-get dist-upgrade could end up there :)
<k1l> jajajajan: just pay some more attention when you using sudo. that will help a lot :)
<jajajajan> k1l: thx ;>
<seraphina> Though that would seem like a guide written by someone asking for trouble when dealing with a multiline file anyway though that's not to say every poster on the internet actually thinks that through I guess.
<k1l> seraphina: or youtube video makers :/
<seraphina> ^^^ What k1l, I've managed to make a few right doozeys myself typing a command wrong lol
<seraphina> what k1l said even
<jancoow> Ugh. Could someone help me with some permission problems. When i do a chmod 755 on a dir, i can connect with sftp and i can create files / folders. But i can not create files/folders over a samba share. However, when i do chmod 777 i can create folders/files on a samba share, but i can't connect with sftp ..
<seraphina> Managing to rewrite all the perms recursively on lib was a genius one rolls eyes
<seraphina> jancoow, Are we talking about the same directory here?
<jancoow> seraphina: yes!
<EriC^^> doesn't make sense
<jancoow> seraphina: also when i do a chmod 777 on a subdirectory i can't connect with sftp anymore
<seraphina> Right, that is because most FTPd's wont serve access to a directory with such insecure perms it is really a very bad idea to do that to be honest.
<seraphina> Is there some reason that you need to have both servers using the exact same directory?
<jancoow> well; some more explanation about the situation. I've a webserver with several directories. For a developing group i need a sftp user which can upload to a specific directory on the webserver. Let's say /mnt/hdd1/webserver/Projects/specificperson . But locally i work on my samba share in /mnt/hdd1/webserver/Projects. But that's impossible now because i can't create any directories etc.
<jancoow> i also don't get it why chmod 777 shouldn't work. It should be all permissions right ?
<geirha> 777 never solves anything
<seraphina> Yes however it is a sledgehammer solution which is dangerous
<jancoow> what should you suggest?
<seraphina> It completely defeats the purpose of security measures like having servers dropping privilages to their own individual users etc is why it's not recommended since even the smallest service can be made to write there.
<seraphina> Anyways, that said if both services really must access the same directories you would be better to make a group for it.
<seraphina> Have the two servers use their individual user accounts but a shared group say call it fileservers
<seraphina> Or whatever
<jancoow> mm that looks like a good solution
<Live150> Hello I am trying to setup SSH on ubuntu 14.04 trusty Kernel 3.16.0-55 and so far I can ssh into the computer using the local IP but when I try to do external IP and port the terminal responds: connection refused I have UFW and port forwarding set up. Whatesle could it be?
<geirha> then you can use mode 2775
<seraphina> It's still not ideal security wise since you give potential attackers two lots of code to find some exploit in to get rw access to those directories but it's safer than opening it to the world
<ouroumov_> Live150, you're behind a router?
<Live150> yeah and the router is port forwarding using the specific port.
<ouroumov_> oh Live150 sorry I hadn't seen the "port forwarding" bit
<seraphina> If it was me I would probably just set up the FTP on the web directories and use FTP when you need to access those yourself too but is ultimately your decision how you want to proceed :)
<jancoow> seraphina: i find ftp a little bit insecure :)
<MonkeyDust> Live150  first try with ufw disabled, to find out if ssh works to the ip address
<ouroumov_> Live150, you have added an UFW rule for inbound traffic on 22 I take it?
<seraphina> Live150, Where are you trying to test the external IP from please?
<jancoow> seraphina: problem is that i now suddenly have no write/delte permissions with chmod 755.. I'm getting really confused. What do you think is the normal permissions to just read and write files / directories ?
<Live150> Terminal on my laptop trying to simulate SSH into my desktop from remote network using my public IP.
<seraphina> jancoow, Are you trying to use the shared group method?
<k1l> Live150: inside the network its not working that way
<jancoow> seraphina: i first wanna let it work for only the sftp user; after that also the samba user :)
<Live150> So it should work even though I can't simulate it by using the external IP?
<seraphina> Live150, You need to test from outside the NAT router because it is not looking to do NAT for traffic coming from you LAN and back into your LAN
<Live150> Ah ok
<Live150> I see.
<k1l> Live150: test from a phone or such
<seraphina> It does NAT on traffic going through the router ie NET -> LAN or LAN -> NET not LAN -> LAN
<seraphina> Yeah phone should work that is using the phones cellular data though not wifi :)
<Live150> Trying it now. :P
<Volund> Uuuuuugh. This sound card's line in is apparently crap.
<seraphina> jancoow, Ok who currently is the user and group that owns the directory?
<seraphina> ls -l dir
<Live150> Weird still timed out....
<jancoow> seraphina: drwxr-sr-x  4 www-data www-data
<Live150> is there anything I need to adjust in the sshd_config file?
<Live150> all I changed was the Port on which I am hosting the SSH
<seraphina> Live150, Assuming that you are using the correct IP address etc a timeout would indicate a firewall issue usually
<seraphina> If SSHd wasn't accepting the connection on an unfirewalled port you would get connection refused instead
<seraphina> Timeout means that the packet was actively dropped most likely
<k1l> did you restart the sshd after changing settings in sshd config?
<puliz> Hello.I am running apache server. But it's serving files from /var/www/html/index.html. How can I make it serve from my home directory?
<seraphina> jancoow, Ok, and your FTP server is configured to use what user and group?
<Volund> So I'm trying to link the Line In on my Lenovo TS140 (a server box) to a monitor's audio out. I use pactl load-module module-loopback to listen to the line in on my headphones (I'm trying to link my PS3 through it) but while I can hear the PS3, I'm bombarded by staticy junk. Is this a setting problem or more likely just shitty audio card? 'cuz I know this worked fine when Ubuntu was...
<Volund> ...installed on my gaming rig
<riceandbeans> is there a way to redirect stderr and stdout to a file AND have stderr ONLY to console?
<Live150> restart sshd?
<k1l> Live150: you need to restart the ssh service on the server for the changes to take effect
<jancoow> seraphina: projectgroepa6 . They are also in the sftp group so the user can't go out of his home directory Match Group sftp ChrootDirectory %h  ForceCommand internal-sftp   AllowTcpForwarding no
<seraphina> riceandbeans, I think command >file 2>&1 | tee file
<k1l> Live150: service ssh restart
<k1l> Live150: with sudo in front
<Guest36545> hello
<gr33nbits> heias
<seraphina> Ok, in that case change the owner of the directory to www-data.projectgroup6 and set the directory permissions to 775
<seraphina> That will give rw access to the webserver and members of projectgroup6
<Live150> Well at least now it prompted me for my username and says connecting. :/
<Guest36545> i have bought a domain and the company that bought this to me said we just say domain and we are not response for dns what should i do?
<jhave> Hello
<trunk_monkey> Guest36545: not really an ubuntu question man, sory
<jhave> How do i find what the default kernel version is in 14.04 ?
<seraphina> If the webserver doesn't need to be writing files you could use 575 to avoid giving the webserver access to do things it need not be doing, principle of least privilage is a good idea :)
<Guest36545> i need to configure with bind on ubuntu 15.10 and i have nothing to configure
<jancoow> seraphina: oke well when i do sudo chown www-data:projectgroepa6 foldername and chmod 755 foldername i can't connect with sftp anymore
<Guest36545> what should i do?
<nakanut> jhave: think it is 3.19
<nacc_> nakanut: i think jhave is gone :)
<nacc_> nakanut: and it depends, 14.04 is 3.13 based, but you can add hwe kernels
<seraphina> jancoow, Just to check do you have the FTP server configured in it's config file to use the user and group of the logged in user?
<jancoow> seraphina: well i'm using sftp so it's the normal ssh client
<Ben64> Guest36545: you should join ##networking and ask your networking questions there
<nakanut> nacc_: sorry, i was thinking 15.04
<Live150> GOT IT.
<Live150> thanks a lot guys. :D
<Bray90820> EriC^^: You around?
<EriC^^> ya
<EriC^^> what's up?
<seraphina> jancoow, Yes but I am talking about the FTP server you are running on the server side, not sure which you are using but some ftp servers can be configured to use the servers own user/group or the user/group of the authenticated user.
<Bray90820> What should be our next move in reading the script
<fathom> Hello, when I boot my computer I get a message that there is something wrong with my OS and offers to send a bug report, but it does not let me view what the report is. Moreover, my computer allows updates without being root. Is this a sign of a compromised OS?
<seraphina> Live150, Great, glad it's working :)
<Bray90820> EriC^^: what should be our next move in reading the script
<EriC^^> Bray90820: strace it
<jancoow> seraphina: well i'm not running a ftp server :)
<jancoow> i'm running the normal ssh client
<jancoow> for Sftp
<jancoow> but finally, i found a workaround. Creating a directory in that directory with chmod 755 i can create files -.-"
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Here is the output of that
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/KJeSKgUZ
<seraphina> Oh, sorry my mistake am used to sftp as FTP protocol over an encrypted link not secure copy via SSH
<jancoow> oh :)
<seraphina> Yeah that is another way of going about it jancoow I didn't suggest that at first as I was under the impression that you required it to be in the main directory not a subdirectory heh
<seraphina> fathom, I have sometimes known the apport dialog for come up like a little sliver of a title bar with just the x button to close pretty sure it's just a bug there.
<Bray90820> eam: Is there anything we can do with that information
<Bray90820> Sorry wrong ping
<Bray90820> EriC^^:
<ouroumov_> fathom, do you have files in the /var/crash folder?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: are you trying to recreate it?
<fathom> ouroumov_, No..nothing there
<fathom> may just need to reinstall
<fathom> Every couple of months ubuntu bugs out
<seraphina> fathom, As for the updates installing part did you actually go through the entire update process, it should ask you for your user password before actually proceeding with the installation itself, that will only work for users that are authorised to use sudo though regular users are not allowed.
<fathom> seraphina, Exactly
<fathom> so what's up with this?
<seraphina> You did not get asked for your password?
<fathom> negative
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Yes
<jancoow> seraphina: well, it isn't really a problem, only the url is getting somewhat longer :). But i really need to learn more about linux permissions because all my samba mounts are a really mess
<Bray90820> EriC^^: : Yes I am trying to recreate the script
<jancoow> but really thanks for the help!
<fathom> buggy
<seraphina> jancoow, Give me a sec :)
<seraphina> fathom, are you sure that you did not accept the default to allow security updates to happen automatically that might be the reason.
<django_> hey all
<django_> which one of these is for ubuntu 14.04: https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-latest.html
<fathom> That would be a pretty explicit command, wouldn't it?
<fathom> seraphina, It's not like a windows update that decides for you
<fathom> seraphina, Like telemetry
<fathom> seraphina, So, no, I have not explicitly requested that users do changes to my system
<EriC^^> Bray90820: where'd you get it from?
<ouroumov_> fathom, so reinstall, use an LTS version
<EriC^^> Bray90820: looks pretty intricate, checks if the binaries are there for ssh and rsync etc, then uses rsync to backup and other stuff too
<fathom> ouroumov_, it IS LTS
<fathom> buggy
<ouroumov_> Then keep doing that. :o
<Bray90820> EriC^^: If you mean where did i get the script someone on IRC created it for me back one early December
<ouroumov_> What flavor is it fathom ?
<fathom> buggy bugy buggy
<fathom> ubuntu
<ouroumov_> Yeah but what version of it fathom ?
<fathom> 14.04
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Kyulin ?
<k1l> fathom: no. its not a bug and its not compromised
<EriC^^> Bray90820: have someone create another, disassembling it would be difficult
<fathom> (fathom hits ouroumov_ over the head) UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<EriC^^> Bray90820: do you just want to modify part of it?
<EriC^^> like where it saves to?
<fathom> buggy
<seraphina> I know that mine has not asked for the password when it was a critical security update but I didn't deselect security updates for software that I'd selected to be installed.  Though 90% of updates are optional and need a password so not sure.
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I am adding a new hard drive to my server and I just wanna see if it even needs to be modified
 * seraphina shakes head
<k1l> fathom: look into /var/crash
<k1l> m(
<ouroumov_> k1l, I tired that already
<seraphina> jancoow, Sorry about that thanks for waiting a minute
<ouroumov_> tried *
<EriC^^> Bray90820: looks like it uses the mount point to copy stuff
<seraphina> jancoow, Was just going to suggest one option if you wanted the shorter URL would be to place a directory outside of the /var/www or whatever directory and use a bind mount to make it appear there too.
<tgm4883> ouroumov_: then insist. It's the correct answer
<nacc_> k1l: ouroumov_: fathom responded earlier, saying nothing was in /var/crash
<nacc_> no idea if that's true
<Bray90820> EriC^^: So from what you can tell if I replaced one of my 2TB hard drives with a 4TB hard drive  and kept the same mount point the script would still run just fine?
<seraphina> Heh, no clue seems like that part of his questions was satisfied however since he never mentioned it again after that he was trying to work out why it was possible to install a update without a password.
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah, as far as i can tell
<seraphina> Really think that they probably have the security updates option on or something but they didn't appear to be open to checking lol
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Same if I were to update ubuntu when the LTS comes out in April?
<EriC^^> yeah
 * seraphina shrugs, "Guess the answer was incompatible with what they wanted the answer to be"
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<Bray90820> That was actually a lot of help
<Bray90820> You made me realize the script wasn't even running to begin with
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no problem
<seraphina> If there is any existing data under the mount point you want to keep there can mount the new device on a temporary mount point and copy it over first
<jancoow> seraphina: well that's really a good idea. Just add a different sub-domain to a apache folder
<seraphina> jancoow, That would be another option too :)
<seraphina> Though actually when I mentioned bind mounts that wasn't the way I was thinking there is a command mount directory1 -obind directory2, makes all files and folders under directory1 also appear under directory2 like they are aliases for the same thing.
<seraphina> Note that does not include other mountpoints that exist under directory1 those wont be visible under directory2 if you have any and want those to be included need to use -orbind instead
<jancoow> ah nice! :)_
<jancoow> well, again, really thanks for the help seraphina
<max12345> hello, I've just set up a vnc server and associated stuff. I can connect fine with IP but not with my domain name. Any ideas?
<jancoow> i've to go. Good night!
<seraphina> Your thinking is easier in this case though jancoow to be honest so just sharing that for future reference, there is a few other bind mounts too so check out man mount
<Ben64> max12345: the domain name doesn't point to the ip?
<seraphina> Nite, take care :)
<daftykins> max12345: does it resolve to an internal or external IP...
<jancoow> well, i will try it out in the feature, i will defenitly learn something from that :)
<Bray90820> EriC^^: one more question
<jancoow> bye bye
<Bray90820> What format was that backup file
<max12345> Ben64: I think you're right... something must have changed.
<max12345> derp
<max12345> thanks
<seraphina> max12345, Can always check using the host command for a simple IP check or dig will give a bit more detail if you need it, just to make sure that it is resolving to the address you expect.
<daftykins> max12345: also VNC over the internet... oh dear.
<max12345> daftykins: is that bad?
<adeon_> max12345  you should tunnel over SSH
<adeon_> if you dont mind everyone listening on a phonecall, i supposed the same can be said if you dont mind VNC over the internet.
<seraphina> Yeah, VNC isn't the most secure of protocols not encrypted and doesn't have secure authentication either so it's safer to use SSH to the remote machine then VNC to it from localhost.
<seraphina> Though I would skip the VNC part if you are connecting from a linux machine and set up x forwarding over SSH instead, only really need the added baggage if using a less capable client system that doesn't support such things heh
<daftykins> max12345: plaintext passwords, you connect from an internet cafe... someone else can connect in too
<daftykins> really bad move
<almark> how about  vnc over a ssh link?
<Ben64> that works
<Ben64> x forwarding is kinda slow, in my experience
<seraphina> Ben64, depends on the bandwidth at both ends of the link of course and whether or not you take advantage of the compression option of SSH if the bandwidth at either end is less than ideal.
<Ben64> still pretty laggy...
<seraphina> I remember it being like forever ago when I had an early adopter ADSL link on one end but then so was VNC to be fair.  Can't say it's something I've noticed when using a modern broadband connection though personally.
<pingwindyktator> hello, can someone tell me how to install gcc 6? is downloading and compiling source code the only way?
<Ben64> pingwindyktator: yep, but thats unsupported and likely to break everything
<pingwindyktator> Ben64 even if I wont change alternatives?
<Ben64> gcc6 isn't even released yet
<pingwindyktator> it is
<max12345> alright, alright I'll use ssh in the future :P
<wael> ciao
<seraphina> max12345, Is the best bet, I would also recommend having the VNC server bind to localhost if you are going to do that and connect using ssh -L [localport]:localhost:[vncserverport] and just point your vncclient to localport on localhost on your client machine.
<seraphina> That way nobody can remotely take a crack at hacking the VNC server only way to reach it is by authenticating through SSH first and tunnelling.
<nacc_> pingwindyktator: i think release for gcc is mid-april
<nacc_> pingwindyktator: it's currently in stage4?
<pingwindyktator> nacc_ stage3 iirc
<seraphina> After all is no sense exposing a server to the internet if the authorised user of said server is only connecting via an SSH tunnel, only purpose that serves is to serve hackers xD
<nacc_> pingwindyktator: not according to https://gcc.gnu.org/develop.html
<nacc_> pingwindyktator: but regardless, that's not released yet
<nacc_> pingwindyktator: as Ben64 said and you denied
<seraphina> wb again :)
<max12345> seraphina: I don't think I got what you mean by localport/localhost.
<seraphina> Ok so if you for example type ssh user@remotehost -L 8999:localhost:9000 what happens ssh connects to the SSH server at remotehost then it makes a connection to localhost:9000 on the remote machine.  Finally it opens a listening port on localhost:8999 on the client machine which acts as a tunnel to the service at localhost:9000 on the SSH server machine
<seraphina> Thus the remote service listening on 9000 would only ever need to accept connections from localhost and the user can connect to it from anywhere using SSH :)
<seraphina> Hoping that I explained it better that time lol
<max12345> seraphina: hehe, but doesn't that just open another port?
<seraphina> No the two ports are on different ends of the connection
<seraphina> Basically port localhost:8999 on the machine you are sitting down at becomes a secure encrypted proxy to localhost:9000 on the machine you are ssh'ing into
<seraphina> So only the SSH server at the far end need to accept connections from the internet the VNC server only gets the connection from the SSH server.
<max12345> ah ok, so everything would go over the ssh and be secure
<seraphina> Right exactly
<adeon_> You might also need to enable gateway ports on the ssh local machine
<max12345> and nobody else could even reach the listening thing because they#d have to enter my ssh connection to do that
<adeon_> max12345, You might also need to enable gateway ports on the ssh local machine
<seraphina> Precisely
<max12345> Thank you!
<max12345> :)
<adeon_> max12345, you can loop back any port that way, just not VNC. so for example you can loop back HTTP 80, to 8000 on that local machine should you need that port.
<max12345> hm I can see how that would be useful.
<seraphina> max12345, Just for reference it even works to use the SSH connection to tunnel a port on another machine back over the SSH connection to you something like say ssh user@remotehost -L 8000:192.168.1.100:80 would let you access the webserver of a server on your local lan remotely via the secure connection.
<seraphina> ie some webserver on your home network while you are away somewhere else
<daftykins> you don't need to do that at all.
<daftykins> SOCKS proxy over SSH, then *any* web source is accessible at the other end
<seraphina> That's true though -L works well enough if you just want to tunnel to a single endpoint from the remote SSH server.
<daftykins> making the task so specific though strikes me as a waste of time
<seraphina> I guess, force of habit I tend to use -L to just tunnel to some given single socket if that's all I happen to need at the time, generally am more in the habit of using the socks proxy when pretty much wanting to use the server like it were a VPN server lol
<MegaManSec> does anybody know the program that is used for popup notifications in ubuntu?
<MegaManSec> e.g. changing songs in banshee
<seraphina> Granted it's not a VPN but for any application that speaks SOCKS it's good as
<mattlach> Hey, I have a quick Xenial question, if anyone is good with it.
<pilne> has there been an "official non-hacky" fix to getting steam working in 15.10? and/or will 16.04 be seamless?
<mattlach> If I were to install the Xenial Server beta1, should it cleanly upgrade to the final release once released?
<mattlach> And is this just through apt, or would it be a do_dist_upgrade kind of thing?
<solido232>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<seraphina> MegaManSec, If I recall it's called notifyOSD
<k1l> !final | mattlach
<ubottu> mattlach: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<k1l> mattlach: but server and development release is not a good combination
<mattlach> @K1l:  Much obliged!
<steveiebur> Which Linux Distro for a laptop with Pentium 4 at 2.x GHz and 1GB ram and 60GB hard drive?
<k1l> steveiebur: Xubuntu or even Lubuntu
<seraphina> In case the reason for your question is because you are looking to send your own custom pop up notices check the notify-send command
<MegaManSec> ty seraphina
<pilne> ubuntu mate is relatively light, but probably a bit heavy for a p4
<steveiebur> k1l: And that would run?  I did a tour on Linux.com, found so many tiny distros, but haven't been able to download and install them
<pilne> i'd go for lubuntu honestly, maybe even something smaller that isn't ubuntu based.
<steveiebur> pilne: Any ideas on something really light?
<seraphina> Yeah thus using the Xubuntu or Lubuntu variants, they use lightweight window managers
<k1l> steveiebur: yes. xubuntu is somewhat lighter than the other big desktops. but Lubuntu is made for old and slow hardware
<mattlach> stevie:  I agree with others.  Lubuntu is probably your best bet on that hardware.    There are other non-ubuntu distributions that work too, but since it is based on ubuntu, you'll have an easier time getting everything working.   The software catalogue and hardware support is huge
<django_> hey all im tryng to install scapy.py
<django_> it says to do: cd /tmp then: wget scapy.net then: unzip scapy-latest.zip
<daftykins> you don't really install python scripts
<pilne> honestly, i've tried a bunch of tiny distros, and lubuntu was/is the easiest to work with if you don't have a ton of experience with editing config files by hand.
<steveiebur> k1l: And that would turn faster than the WinXP that my friend had on it?
<django_> i get an error:
<django_> "unzip:  cannot find or open scapy-latest.zip, scapy-latest.zip.zip or scapy-latest.zip.ZIP."
<daftykins> django_: you can't "wget scapy.net" - that needs to be a path to the exact file.
<django_> ohh
<django_> im an idiot
<pilne> xp sp3 got pretty bloated, so i would say that almost without a doubt lubuntu would run better
<k1l> steveiebur: lubuntu is the most lightweight ubuntu version
<daftykins> django_: yeah, the file doesn't exist... so shockingly it won't be there
<steveiebur> pilne: Gonna try that, then. But it will be happy with 1GB RAM?
<steveiebur> pilne: Like using the desktop lxde?
#ubuntu 2016-03-03
<mattlach> steveibur: It would be faster than WinXP yes.   More importantly though, it will be more secure.  XP was never particularly secure to being with, but running it now that it is no longer receiving support and patches is just plain stupid.
<daftykins> steveiebur: it'll suck, waste of time.
<seraphina> Pretty much the heavy part of the main Ubuntu/Kubuntu variants is Gnome/KDE both are large application suites that eat CPU and RAM for breakfast when it's tight lol
<mattlach> *begin
<mattlach> steveiebur: I can't help but wonder why you are doing this though.  I've seen newer, more capable hardware given away for free because people don't want it anymore.
<steveiebur> daftykins: The friend bought his laptop second hand and was complaining that XP was crap.  I offered to help.  If Lubuntu will work with 1GB RAM, I'll try it
<seraphina> Yeah will certainly be faster than XP, eye candy costs CPU cycles and RAM, XP has a rather large amount of it too.
<steveiebur> mattlach: I'm nuts, I agree, but I just wanted to help the person
<daftykins> steveiebur: ok, but be warned :)
<daftykins> turds cannot be polished.
<pilne> as long as you have 1gb of ram, the standard install ISO will work and run fine, lubuntu used about 300megs of RAM last time i used it
<steveiebur> daftykins: Any better ideas - except for throwing it out?
<mattlach> steveiebur:   System requirements are here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu
<daftykins> steveiebur: is it some netbook? i didn't see the start of this
<mattlach> As low as 256mb of RAM will produce decent usability
<daftykins> mattlach: that is completely false, i have done a test on this with a system with that much RAM - it's totally unusable.
<daftykins> nobody should try and enable ideas that rubbish old systems can be magically brought back to life with lubuntu, it simply does not happen.
<seraphina> mattlach, Eh a modern browser could eat that on it's own with a few tabs open
<mattlach> daftykins:  I'm just quoting th eofficial lubuntu page I linked above
<pilne> you need to use the alternate ISO and some special instructions for less than 1gb
<daftykins> mattlach: ok, well please don't share their lies - i've confirmed it as wrong first hand
<steveiebur> daftykins: He bought it in what is like a pawn shop in Belgium from where I'm talking.   He's something like 70 years old.  Any  more questions?
<mattlach> Sure, you could load it up with software to slow it down, but the system still runs on that amount of RAM.
<daftykins> steveiebur: that sounds more like the human spec than the system spec
<daftykins> mattlach: no, default boot it has nothing left
<daftykins> it swaps the first program you run - utter lies.
<pilne> so he just needs basic, simple, secure internet?
<daftykins> you could pick up something miles better for free / next to nothing and have a far better experience
<steveiebur> daftykins: I've used TRK on it - to the extent I can.  It found a memory issue, even though it run Xp on it.  I'm going to do what I can to help the person
<steveiebur> see ya later
<daftykins> you're saying the RAM is also bad?
<steveiebur> and thx
<pilne> if you are going to use that hardware, just give lubuntu a shot, try it from the install media, if you do install, give it all the hard drive except for like 3gb for a larger swap, and he should be golden until he or it croaks....
<daftykins> ok that's a really big mistake
<seraphina> Hell if I was going to consider messing with a 256MB RAM box for the lulz to try and make it do anything would probably be more thinking along the lines of building a diy wifi/DSL router or something with basic minimal kernel/busybox etc treat the thing like an embedded system that just happens to be rather larger and heavier than average.
<steveiebur> daftykins: One thing in the memory was flagged.  I'm going to do what I can with what I have.  Miracles cost too much
<steveiebur> bye
<daftykins> no they come free.
<daftykins> but nevermind... you can't save them all.
<seraphina> My company threw away a bunch of laptops like twice as capable as that, pretty much couldn't even give the things to a charity :p
<seraphina> Maybe they could have raised a few pennies stripping them down for scraps of precious metals or something but as working machines err no.
<daftykins> donate to education.
<seraphina> The offer was made and to a couple of hospital childrens wards lol
<seraphina> Though granted the latter did say that they could have made use of them but had enough to meet demand so...
<seraphina> But then doesn't need a particularly huge amount to keep the littler ones amused for a little while probably lol.
<Plush-Teddy> seraphina: i've read "penis" hmmhmmm
<uname> Hi guys
<daftykins> Plush-Teddy: that talk is not acceptable here.
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> ಠ_ಠ
<Plush-Teddy> "(...) raised a few pennies stripping  (...)"
<Plush-Teddy> i misready myself
<Plush-Teddy> calm down
<Plush-Teddy> *misread
<nicomachus> Plush-Teddy: keep it on topic and there is no problem.
<Plush-Teddy> YOU ARE THE PROBLEM
<Plush-Teddy> YOU ARE THE PROBLEM
<Plush-Teddy> YOU ARE THE PROBLEM
<Plush-Teddy> YOU ARE THE PROBLEM
<seraphina> lol
<seraphina> Nice of him to save the ops a job there probably heh
<daftykins> keep it on topic seraphina .
<daftykins> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> Looks like the Chrome repos are down across several mirrors. any way to check server status somewhere?
<somsip> nicomachus: down on the PPA here too
<uname> good night
<seraphina> Hmm, google has a PPA?
<k1l> not a PPA. its a repo
<nicomachus> here's the error I'm getting: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15270898/
<seraphina> Yeah I know they have a repo that's why I found it kinda odd that they would set up a PPA too unless they meant chromium rather than the one with the proprietary bits in it
<nicomachus> never seen that particular issue with "wrong sources.list entry or malformed file"
<k1l> yeah, chrome dropped 32bit builds
<nicomachus> k1l: recently?
<k1l> "early march". so now it is
<k1l> another reason to not use 32bit ubuntus.
<nicomachus> this is about as early march as it gets...
<nicomachus> I'm on 64
<k1l> ah wait
<k1l> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists is down for me too
<nicomachus> so do I get to blame Google?
<andy96> it's down for me too
<k1l> yes
<nicomachus> ok, I'm gonna blame Google. yay.
<k1l> or they are concentrating on their main business: running a nameserver :)
<seraphina> Yeah I am getting the same error and havn't made any config changes so I'd blame the remote :p
<seraphina> Rofl k1l
<nicomachus> k1l: pffft. They better focus on being an awesome ISP for me. :)
<andy96> speaking of remote, I have an ubuntu server behind NAT that I want to be able to access from the internet. other than a reverse shell, what ways can I go about reaching it?
<seraphina> I just did a quick double check of the sources.list file to be sure is nothing in there making any specific reference to the i386 so if google has dropped it intentionally it's something on their servers that is referring to the non existant former location.
<andy96> Google did drop support for 32-bit linux starting march
<daftykins> andy96: changing the port SSH listens on would be the best first action, followed by setting a static IP on that system (so it's always at the same internal IP), then port forward the new SSH port on your r outer.
<nicomachus> seraphina: yea, I think that's where the "malformed file" part comes in. Whenever they removed i386 packages, they forgot to remove the references to them.
<andy96> thanks for the info daftykins, I'll go with that'
<cluelessperson> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone had trouble with cups and Xerox printing in ONLY black and white before?
<cluelessperson> I can't get this to work
<seraphina> andy96, SSH would be your best bet for remote login honestly would be the only thing that I would recommend over the internet, if you want something to access the graphical desktop would recommend VNC/x-forwarding over SSH
<andy96> It's just for shell access, so SSH will be fine
<nicomachus> cluelessperson: You'll have to be a bit more specific, and go into a bit more detail.
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. I have this sony SVD1321M2EB, its an ultrabook with sliding touch screen. I tried up some distros but only ubuntu 15 the mouse and touch inputs worked. But none of them the wireless were detected. It came with windows 8, but the update to 8.1 and finally 10 killed most of the funcionatilty of this ultrabook, so I would like to revive it with linux.
<dtcrshr> any tips on getting the network working?
<daftykins> dtcrshr: i would bet those upgrades were at fault, fresh Windows would probably work best on a Sony device - Linux never tends to be too great.
<daftykins> otherwise though, i recommend you try the 16.04 daily image
<dtcrshr> hmmm nice, ill give a shot
<daftykins> but yeah - to confirm my warning, sony + touch + Linux = bad combo
<sruli> never mind touch - sony + linux = bad news
<cluelessperson> nicomachus, I found another PPD file to attempt, brb. :)
<seraphina> sruli, heh where I am sitting that sentence reads a lot like sony = bad news :p
<sruli> yes! never had good experiance with them, even years ago on windows it had so much bloatware on it it was crap
 * seraphina laughs, you mean like windows itself :p
<sruli> i had 4/5 sony pc's all were a disaster with linux, toshiba almost as bad
<daftykins> sruli: this isn't a place for historic anecdotes about Windows systems.
<daftykins> seraphina: i've warned you about the off topic crap already
<dtcrshr> I personally had an windows vaio in 2009, worst computer I ever had
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic <-- do us a favour and go there.
<dtcrshr> the warranty was awful, i ditched it for an avell, very nice notebookk
<daftykins> dtcrshr: drop the chat and take it to the above channel please.
<dtcrshr> daftykins: im downloading the xenial daily, will give it a shot
<daftykins> this is a support only channel
<dtcrshr> I see.
<daftykins> 16.04 support will also need to be taken to #ubuntu+1 once you get that far
<celzi> is there a way to make it so that you boot into windows by default unless you hold down a button during startup? then you will boot into ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> ok, ill just come back again tomorrow when you are not here, maybe more friendly ones as usual, have a nice evening
<somsip> dtcrshr: just go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> dtcrshr: these are channel rules, all volunteers follow... deal with it.
<daftykins> celzi: you could set GRUB to boot Windows as default, yeah
<Bashing-om> !grub | celzi
<ubottu> celzi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sruli> celzi: u need to modify the grub for that, as far as i remember not very simple, i'll have a look if i still have my notes on it
<daftykins> /etc/default/grub change the default from 0 to the Windows entry.
<celzi> sruli:  so there isn't just like a program or something that I can download and it will work
<hpp> would be nice if it remember what you booted last time like in manjaro
<cluelessperson> nicomachus,   Okay.   CUPS print test pages just come out black and white, no color.    I'm using the Xerox 7556
<cluelessperson> what other details do you need?
<leo11086> hi everyone, is there somebody who is free for help me?
<seraphina> celzi, The program you need is already installed on your computer, it's what starts booting your OS :)
<dtcrshr> when booting the live image, I have this detections - http://snag.gy/Jyr5l.jpg wonder if any one of them may be a network
<sruli> dont have the notes and dont have a system with windows so cant check now, sorry
<seraphina> Is a matter of telling it what you want it to do :)
<dtcrshr> is there any where I can check if those dispositives, hashes are compatible with ubuntu?
<andy96> yeah, go ahead and ask whatever
<daftykins> leo11086: just ask the channel a question
<leo11086> how can i download files from here?
<somsip> !list | leo11086
<ubottu> leo11086: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> you mean ubuntu ISOs?
<k1l> dtcrshr: the usb ids are easy to look up if people have issues with that and if someone solved it
<leo11086> i used powerscript before
<daftykins> leo11086: it's not clear what you're talking about.
<celzi> seraphina: the reason why I am asking this is that I just completed my dream computer. This thing can boot in less than 5 seconds! it would be a real shame if I lost that fast boot time just becasue grub was waiting for me to select an os on the rare ocasion that I do use ubuntu
<leo11086> i'm talkin about downloading files
<daftykins> WHAT files?
<celzi> seraphina: also sorry for the wait I am a slow typer
<diddledan> daftykins THE files
<leo11086> movies
<seraphina> dtcrshr, Could be wrong but the realtek device stands out they make a number of network chipsets
<somsip> !list | leo11086 (as before)
<ubottu> leo11086 (as before): somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<diddledan> daftykins, probably the NOC list
<daftykins> leo11086: we don't help you obtain anything illegal, that's banned on this entire IRC network. Go away please.
<k1l> leo11086: no warez here.
<m000gle> Is there any way to prevent Ubuntu from detecting when I power off a DisplayPort connected monitor?  I am trying to prevent it from automatically rearranging all windows when a monitor is powered off.
<leo11086> what's the meaning of warez
<leo11086>  sorry
<leo11086> ?
<daftykins> leo11086: go away.
<dtcrshr> seraphina: yeah. Im wondering if maybe some of those realtek are network devices
<k1l> leo11086: no illegal movies or other stuff in here.
<dtcrshr> daftykins: cant you kick / ban people on this channel as you mod it?
<hpp> fast boot is nice but then again how many times you boot. does it really matter if it's 2 sec or 2 min
<seraphina> celzi, Well there is that but you could set the grub timeout to like 1 sec setting it to 0 you can still get the menu if you keep hitting the key over and over and hope to catch it in the right split second.  1 sec would make it easier without making a significant difference.
<daftykins> dtcrshr: look, you're new here... i get that, but instead of trying to fight against volunteers who helped you, just deal with it and move on, ok?
<cluelessperson> I can't get CUPS to produce a color test page from Linux mint (based on 14.04)
<somsip> !mint | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dtcrshr> yeah, im new. Im on this channel for about 10 years, have seem a lot of dudes like you, they came and go
<cluelessperson> ubottu, The software is ubuntu based.
<dtcrshr> little power sindrome takes all levels, I understand
<cluelessperson> somsip, ^
<dtcrshr> ill just let you bee, cheer up
<somsip> cluelessperson: mint is not supported here. That's all.
<daftykins> dtcrshr: nah, just learn to take appropriate talk to the appropriate channel :) goodbye.
<celzi> seraphina: so what you are telling me is that GRUB does in fact NOT have the functionality to boot to an os by default unless an button was held down?
<cluelessperson> somsip, Great, the problem isn't with mint.
<andy96> celzi You could have grub auto-boot an specific OS without waiting unless you hold down a key
<andy96> http://askubuntu.com/a/161693 has some info on that
<k1l> cluelessperson: no support for mint. for mint support use the mint channels that are made autostart in the mint irc programs.
<sruli> celzi: grub is for linux but supports windows, read the docs on how to auto boot
<seraphina> dtcrshr, I'm sorry but I would try using lspci -vvv and lsusb -vvv it will give more information some of the other details will help give a clue which is the right one.
<dtcrshr> thans seraphina
<k1l> dtcrshr: drop that offences against other users. read the guidelines and if you have any issue with user come to #ubuntu-ops and tell the ops.
<dtcrshr> I found refferences on a german forum - https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sony-vaio-duo-13-unter-ubuntu-14-04-kein-wlan/ im translating it to see it end
<celzi> andy96: it literally says right under the post you linked "I tried your method and it failed. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<andy96> I've used it in the past successfully, at the least it gives you an approach
<seraphina> celzi, Yes it does as I said you can set the timeout to 0 and have it start booting the OS as soon as it is ready from the MBR just that if you do set it to 0 the window of time between when grub starts and it passed control to the windows bootloader is only a fraction of a second is all.
<dtcrshr> k1l: dont worth the time to complain about those topic nazis, its ok, ill just keep asking support questions and people with common sense will try to help, as usual.
<dtcrshr> but thanks
<propman> dtcrshr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Specific_Entries
<FKEN> Hi all! I want to install ubuntu alongside a Windows that I ain't having administrative privileges (Campus's computer).   The strange fact is that windows has three partitions "OS", "RECOVERY" and "SYSTEM". Do ye have ideas?
<k1l> dtcrshr: any more accusations or remarks against other users and you are out of the door. be warned. you are acting as a aggressor right now.
<dtcrshr> sorry propman, cant see the relation with the realtek devices / sony networking
<seraphina> dtcrshr, If you are still not sure after trying those commands put the output up on pastebin for me I'll take a look at it.
<dtcrshr> sorry k1l
<sruli> seraphina: timeout 0 does not work if there is a windows os... changes need to be made in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<propman> dtcrshr,  ohh..maybe I posted to the wrong person then.  mea cupla   thought you were the rascal asking about booting windows automatically and ubuntu manually
<dtcrshr> oh no, passed that already :D
<FKEN> I have to add: ubuntu installer does not identify windows.
<seraphina> sruli, Ah fair enough I'll have to hand you that one since I've not actually used windows since pre grub2 lol
<sruli> seraphina: havnt used it in 6 years, but set it up for a friend once
<celzi> propman: no that was me
<sruli> celzi: in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober find and change the following "set timeout_style=menu" to "hidden" and 2 lines after change timeout=10 to whatever u want
<sruli> celzi: then find which number ur windows os is set it to default in /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<propman> celzi, ahhh ok sorry :)  the information I sent tells how to set a default (either windows or linux etc)   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Specific_Entries
<dtcrshr> seraphina: I have to close the lab now, but I'll keep the vaio here for testing. Already downloaded the daily 16.xenial to try up if it gets more things workin
<dtcrshr> the german post mounts the brdm  module by hand, ill try also tomorrow, thanks for the tips
<seraphina> FKEN, well the recovery partition will be a recovery image from the device manufacturer, as for the others though I am not a windows user anymore SYSTEM sounds like it's probably the UFEI boot partition and OS the main C: drive, what size are the OS and SYSTEM partitions does it say where you are looking?
<seraphina> dtcrshr, Alright, good luck with it, let me know how you get on :)
<dtcrshr> o/
<seraphina> Oh oops my bad didn't see they had already given up
<celzi> propman: ok thanks for the info, that is one step closer in the right direction and now that that is solved I just need to figure out a way so that it does not choose windows if a button is held down upon boot
<systemd0wn> Question, I was looking for a way to set a newly installed app (/opt/appname/bin) in the path for every user. I added it to /etc/environment. I guess I should have used /etc/profile.d/ because it can't be found. What's /etc/environment for then?
<celzi> how often is GRUB updated?
<k1l> celzi: on every new kernel udate
<k1l> *update
<celzi> k1l: ok, how often does that occour?
<k1l> at least on every security issue in the kernel. but i would say every 2-3 weeks
<celzi> k1l: just for the record I know literally nothing about linux.
<celzi> k1l: will that change the etc/default/grub file back to a non modified configuration?
<k1l> celzi: no
<k1l> it will read all the grub configuration files, look for kernels, look for other OS and then create the grub.cfg in /boot
<reisio> but it won't do your laundry, I know I've tried
<celzi> ok on to my next question I am currently running windows off of an ssd and on that ssd I have steam  and windows installed, I have another secondary drive that I keep all my game files on it. I was reading that you can play steam games via steam on linux now, is there a way to make it so that linux is able to refrence those files on the secondary d
<celzi> rive allowing me to play those linux compatible games? I was able to do this on windows by going to setting => Downloads =>  Content librarys. Is it more complicated on linux?
<lapyo> steam should work almost like in windows
<k1l> just few games are linux compatible
<k1l> and will load their own files
<lapyo> but I'm not sure if those game files are compatible with linux version of the game
<reisio> easy way to find out
<reisio> and if they don't work via native steam, there's always a chance they'll work via Wine
<lapyo> but running wine on dual boot system is ehh, kind of stupid imo
<reisio> I might make the same argument about dual booting at all, TBH :D
<Ubuntu14Help> hello
<Ubuntu14Help> its anyone online ?
<lapyo> tbh, as long as linux game support is as "bad" as it is now, gamers are required to use windows
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu14Help, ask your question
<Ubuntu14Help> ok ... well im new with linux command line and .... what i want to do
<Ubuntu14Help> is access my dedicated server {that runs ubuntu) remotely
<Ubuntu14Help> from my windows pc
<Ubuntu14Help> how can i do that
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu14Help, you can install Putty
<somsip> Ubuntu14Help: use puTTY to ssh to the server. Please keep questions and responses on one line
<lapyo> putty, ssh
<Ubuntu14Help> yes but putty only let see the console
<somsip> Ubuntu14Help: what do you want to see?
<Ubuntu14Help> and like i told you ... i want to see the desktop
<Ubuntu14Help> on my ubuntu
<somsip> Ubuntu14Help: it's unlikely that a server is running a desktop
<Ubuntu14Help> not the console terminal
<promet> does anyone use libsdl with c++? I am having some champion compile errors with g++
<promet> I think it's the libsdl library location, but am not sure
<lapyo> Ubuntu14Help: if your server has a desktop installed(which would be weird), you could vnc to it
<promet> I'm sorry, I'm actually referring to sfml
<somsip> Ubuntu14Help: if it is definitely running a desktop, looks like you need something called xming http://www.geo.mtu.edu/geoschem/docs/putty_install.html http://superuser.com/questions/299158/how-to-make-putty-do-the-equivalent-of-ssh-x or VNC as has just been mentioned
<Ubuntu14Help> well this is my point ... its a brand new server i just got it .... and i have no ideea what to install and what to do to access the desktop server
<lapyo> desktop != server
<reisio> Ubuntu14Help: you installed the 'server' version of Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu14Help> ok sorry ..... i meant terminal or desktop
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu14Help, what do you want to use the server for?
<somsip> !pm | Ubuntu14Help
<ubottu> Ubuntu14Help: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Deithrian> What symbol to add in rc.local so a script command executes in background? Was it & or $?!
<somsip> Deithrian: &
<Deithrian> somsip, in front of the line right?
<somsip> Deithrian: end
<Deithrian> somsip, thank you very much!
<somsip> Deithrian: /run/some/command &
<Deithrian> somsip, ./somescript.sh &
<dk188> Ubuntu14help: ¿?
<somsip> Deithrian: er, yeah, though relative paths may well cause problems when run from there
<Deithrian> somsip, thanks! I have another line that 'cd' to the folder :)
<somsip> Deithrian: well, don't be surprised if it doesn't work. Better to run the script with an absolute path, and cd in the script maybe?
<Deithrian> somsip, will give it a try now :) it's a Fan control script.
<Deithrian> somsip, worked great :) thanks!
<somsip> Deithrian: ok - cool
<Mneuro> I am running Ubuntu Gnome with Gnome Shell.  Gnome shell keeps crashing but I don't know where to look to find if there is a way to fix it
<voodoo> !out
<Techspectre> Does anyone know if you can install Dolphin (KDE file manager) without installing KDE? It's far better than nautilus but the last time I installed it in Ubuntu using apt-get install dolphin, it caused *a lot* of GUI errors and inconsistencies in Unity and Gnome.
<somsip> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1006 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<somsip> Techspectre: so it is standalone as such, but do a dry run to see what dependencies it will pull in, maybe
<reisio> Techspectre: technically yes, but it'll draw in a _lot_ of KDE-specific deps
<Techspectre> I'm gonna try it a few different ways in a VM first I guess.
<Techspectre> I'm just learning that Nautilus can't search a directory and all subfolders.
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: To see what all will be pulled in compare ' apt-cache depends dolphin ' .
<reisio> Techspectre: I'm sure it can do that, even if it might not be able to by default
<Mneuro> I am running Ubuntu Gnome with Gnome Shell.  Gnome shell keeps crashing but I don't know where to look to find if there is a way to fix it
<reisio> Mneuro: like, how frequently does it crash?
<pilne> oddly enough ubuntu-gnome has been the most stable for me out of the "heavyweight" DEs
<darkelfjuggalo> I need to install a Tarball gz on Ubuntu 15.04 [i might install one Tarball per year so I never remember how]
<Volund> Hey quick question. Anyone got a recommendation for decompressing .7z files on Ubuntu?
<propman> file roller
<\9> Volund: if you're on the command line, 7zr x <file> does it
<\9> I think you need a 7zip package for that
<Mneuro> reisio it has crashed twice today
<Mneuro> it's a fresh install of 15.10
<Mneuro> the only thing I've installed is steam
<Volund> there we go, now I can access them
<Jonno_FTW> 'I have a problem
<Jonno_FTW> I want to compile mpc but I get an error saying that it can't find libmpdclient, even though I told it where I install the right version of libmpdclient
<pilne> Mneuro:: we'll assume you fully updated your install, added the appropriate proprietary video driver for steam, etc?
<Mneuro> yes
<Mneuro> Updated it and did system updates, then installed Nvidia driver
<Mneuro> I've had similar issues with Unity crashing often too
<nacc_> Ben64: interesting, just an fyi, gcc-6 is available in xenial (gcc-6-base)
<Mneuro> I guess my next question is whether it's normal that your Ubuntu Gnome/Unity desktop just randomly crashes semi-regularly.
<Mneuro> Is it just that Ubuntu is too unstable
<nacc_> Mneuro: no, that's not normal
<nacc_> Mneuro: although binary drivers mean that anything is possible :)
<Mneuro> nacc_, unfortunately nouveau isn't an option
<nacc_> Mneuro: you mean your hardware is not supported?
<Mneuro> I have a gtx 960 and an i5-4590
<Mneuro> Ubuntu doesn't support those?
<nacc_> Mneuro: what do you mean "nouveau isn't an option"?
<nacc_> s/do/did/
<Mneuro> I play video games on my pc
<nacc_> Mneuro: ah, so it's an option
<nacc_> you just need to not play games
<nacc_> :)
<Mneuro> I know you are just being sarcastic, but if that's the only option then windows is unfortunately the only option
<nacc_> i'd be curious if gnome is stable for you, w/o binary drivers
<pilne> ubuntu versions are some of the most stable i've delt with... only ones moreso are ubuntu LTS, centos/rhel, slack, and debian stable.
<Mneuro> nacc_, nouveau is definitely not stable on gtx 960
<Mneuro> it barely supports it
<nacc_> Mneuro: ok, that's a better reason, perhaps
<nacc_> Mneuro: which is why I asked
<Mneuro> nacc_, yea it doesn't even support a 1080p resolution properly on a gtx 960
<Mneuro> and is incredibly slow
<nacc_> Mneuro: does dmesg indicate where the "crashes" are? what kind of crashes do you mean? graphics system dying? or kernel oops?
<TheNH813> I keep getting switched to console and seeing messages about failing to allocate memory. After switching back to TTY7 (where X is running) I can continue to use the computer untill it finally kernel panics. It happens several times a day. I'm blaming my RAM that I got for $15.
<pilne> i know there are several nvidia drivers availiable for most cards with various levels of stability/testing, have you tried them all?
<Mneuro> nacc_, to clarify, I've been an ubuntu user since 2007.  I have used XFCE almost the entire time.  I've recently been trying to move to a more modern desktop
<Mneuro> nacc_, the crash is a error window that comes up and says that gnome-shell crashed
<nacc_> TheNH813: if you blame your ram, run a memtest?
<propman> which version of ubuntu?  14.04 -> 14.04.4 experience video corruption and system failures on a regular basis here; seems to be limited in 16.04 beta.
<TheNH813> Really?
<Mneuro> pilne, i've had this same issue on both the 352 and 355 driver
<TheNH813> Yeah, it's 14.04
<Mneuro> pilne, I won't run a newer driver since they are buggy
<nacc_> Mneuro: so xfce w/ this card + binary driver is fine?
<TheNH813> nacc_: Can't run Memtest if I don't have it. Could grab a random live cd though.
<nacc_> TheNH813: well, right...
<Mneuro> nacc_, Yes, I've never had xubuntu crash like this
<nacc_> Mneuro: ok, interesting, have you looked through the bugs to see if it's a known issue?
<TheNH813> I stuck a couple of old 512M sticks in and it hasn't died yet, but it still might.
<Mneuro> nacc_, If it is, then I can't find anything
<nacc_> Mneuro: the popup that shows up, it doesn't give you an option to look at the logs or report the issue?
<nacc_> Mneuro: and, does dmesg indicate anything?
<Mneuro> i don't know what you mean by dmesg
<Mneuro> the only pop up says to report or close the window
<Mneuro> i report it to canonical every time
<propman> just type dmesg in a terminal
<TheNH813> type dmesg into a command terminal
<TheNH813> LOL someone beat me to it.
<propman> or if you really want to look through it then   dmesg | less
<Mneuro> okay, i'm not sure what to look for but it just looks lik ea list of my hardware
<propman> which give you pageup and pagedown for scanning
<Bray90820> Long shot here but if anyone remembers helping me create a script in early December can you Ping me
<nacc_> Mneuro: can you pastebin the output? feel free to skip the beginning bits about hardware
<Mneuro> nacc_, http://pastebin.com/NpNjVJ19
<nacc_> Mneuro: has it crashed since the last time you rebooted?
<nacc_> Mneuro: I don't think it has, but just checking
<nacc_> Mneuro: so the next time you get the crash, if and when you do, drop to a shell (or open a terminal, whatever) and run dmesg
<Mneuro> nacc_, yes it just did before i asked about it
<nacc_> Mneuro: hrm, weird. Anything in /var/log/syslog stick out to you? You are specifically looking for mentions of crash, or segfault. I also wonder if /var/crash has any contents?
<Mneuro> yea i see something about a crash
<Mneuro> can I pastebin this to you?
<nacc_> Mneuro: yeah
<edgardoweb> :=)
<Mneuro> nacc_, http://pastebin.com/hZUwV0j2
<Mneuro> I see a lot of mentions of crash reporting
<nacc_> yeah, so the crash was in gnome-shell, looking
<nacc_> Mneuro: it does seem sort of suspicious that steam did something just before the crash. Is that always the case?
<nacc_> WARNING: Application 'gnome-shell.desktop' killed by signal 6
<Mneuro> nacc_, I wasn't doing anything on steam before it crashed
<Mneuro> nacc_, I was browsing the internet.  Steam was probably running in the background
<nacc_> Mneuro: right, i mean if steam isn't running at all, does it crash?
<nacc_> Mneuro: and sorry, i may not be able to help debug for much longer, gotta go make dinner
<Mneuro> I don' t know.  I  never run my computer without steam in the background really
<Mneuro> nacc_,  I appreciate your help
<Mneuro> I've just gotten to the point that I have been thinking of leaving ubuntu
<Mneuro> I figured i'd see if anyone can figure it out
<rem505> I just installed lubuntu, so now when I search for programs do I have to add 'Linux' to every search or is there a better way?
<reisio> rem505: hrmm?
<BikerMike> How does one ever get over these forever stalling dropbox updates?
<somsip> BikerMike: there is possible an ill-defined problem hiding in that statement. What's really going on?
<reisio> BikerMike: you could use something less silly than dropbox
<reisio> something less silly with more storage, even
<rem505> what is the most effective way to search for programs for Ubuntu?
<Techspectre> rem505, the software center
<geirha> rem505: Open the software center, search there
<Bashing-om> rem505: Terminal ' apt-cache search <search_item> ' .
<BikerMike> *sigh* been trying to install it, but obviously it must've become corrupt along the way and now I'm stuck trying to fix it ~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rem505> OK I just ask b/c I wanted to watch Netflix and there is a link to a google site
<reisio> BikerMike: proprietary apps will always be a bear to install
<BikerMike> reisio i'm all ears!
<JohnnyonFlame> Hey, anyone here tried running Ubuntu on cheap chinese baytrail devices? I can't get my panel to display anything. Once DRM kicks in the display goes into a state that looks like it was innited wrong and displays nothing.
<BikerMike> somsip know anything cross-os that's like dropbox but isn't?
<reisio> rem505: you can use chromium for that; not firefox yet, IIRC
<Techspectre> So recently my contextual menus (file menu, etc) have been full screen height when you first highlight them but they go to normal when you click away and come back to them.
<reisio> BikerMike: what do you get with dropbox, 2GB?
<JohnnyonFlame> Plugged a HDMI cable and the intel driver seems to be working fine- glxinfo looks sane, glxgear is okay, and I managed to get xrandr/dmesg logs
<somsip> BikerMike: bittorrent sync is something I use on a LAN, syncthing, spideroak is something I used in the past. Depends what you want it for
<Techspectre> I use spideroak. Reasonable pricing and a great Linux client
<rem505> I can't b/c 32 bit machine.  But I noticed that I didnt have to use the Software Center to d/l
<karstensrage> how do you find out programmatically where your multiarch directory is
<karstensrage> like how to find i386-linux-gnu/
<rem505> So are most of software packages in Software Center and not on random websites?
<reisio> rem505: yup
<Techspectre> rem505, that's what Linux is all about. Trusted repositories
<somsip> rem505: *all* official packages are in Software Centre. Random websites will not offer official packages
<Techspectre> Though that's not to say there aren't packages worth having that you can't get from the software center
<reisio> they might, for rare proprietary apps, but not generally
<BikerMike> somsip thanks for these alts, will check them out. And so I just deleted my lock file *fingers-crossed*
<somsip> BikerMike: np
<Mneuro> Chrome is worth having and not in the software center
<rem505> I d/l Chrome, but not Chromium.  The package installer told me that wouldn't work
<Techspectre> Mneuro, that is true
<rem505> told me Chromium wouldn't work on the 32 bit
<Bashing-om> rem505: Google has dropped 32 bit support .
<cfhowlett> Mneuro, chromium is the unbranded equivalent of chrome
<rem505> So if I delete Chrome should I get a package to clean up?  Or Ubuntu clean up?
<Techspectre> rem505, is trying to watch Netflix, which you can't do in base Chromium. Need the Google package.
<rem505> I mean does Ubuntu do a good job of cleaning up?
<Mneuro> cfhowlett, chromium does not work with netflix, something that was brought up
<Techspectre> I mean there was that silverlight wrapper... but I'm not sure if it's still in development. Pipelight I think it was called
<rem505> It doesn't matter b/c Chromium is 64 bit and I have 32 bit machine
<reisio> incorrect, you can use chromium
<reisio> you do need _some_ proprietary bits, however
<reisio> rem505: what's your processor?
<rem505> core2 duo
<reisio> rem505: which model?
<reisio> grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<rem505> t5450?
<rem505> 1.6
<reisio> rem505: that's a 64-bit processor, so you could use a 64-bit install if you wanted
<rem505> ok yeah, is it difficult to install 64 bit Lubuntu over the 32 bit?
<cfhowlett> rem505, easy but .. you don't install "over" you will clean install
<darkelfjuggalo> sudo apt-get distro-upgrade, correct?
<cfhowlett> darkelfjuggalo, nope.  your upgrade windows has closed.  download .iso and clean install
<rem505> I thought I found a link but it just says I need to reinstall
<darkelfjuggalo> i just did a clean install at the beginning of this month
<reisio> rem505: "reinstallation" is going to take the least amount of time
<cfhowlett> darkelfjuggalo, as stated in the release notes: 15.04 had only 9 months of support
<reisio> rem505: it's not as if you will have to do it again as long as amd64 is en vogue, which will still be some time
<darkelfjuggalo> i only have this because the last LTS wouldn't install properly.
<rem505> is there a ubuntu uninstall button?
<reisio> rem505: huh?
<rem505> Is there a way to get rid of the channel quits and joins?
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | rem505
<ubottu> rem505: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<reisio> rem505: they should calm down soon, after the netsplit's run its course
<reisio> you'd think the server could send a global notice when they're done so people can turn their parts back on :p
<Gart_Iommu> rem505  set conference mode on
<cfhowlett> Gart_Iommu, eh?  conference mode?
<cfhowlett> hexchat = no conference mode
<ramkam2013> Hi there.
<reisio> hi here
<ramkam2013> i'm getting something weird in my script. if i do cat "$file" i get the file content
<ramkam2013> but if i do cat "$file | while read l; echo "$l"; done i get blanks
<ramkam2013> wtf ?
<somsip> ramkam2013: double quotes
<middlenamery> I know it's probably not appropriate to ask for a direct solution, but how do I log all commands (root and not root) run on my ubuntu server installation? its for debugging purposes but for the life of me I cant figure out how to do it. Its pathetic but could anyone give me a step by step guide?
<somsip> middlenamery: ~/.bash_history but it's easy to clear this so you may need something more robust depending on your needs
<ramkam2013> somsip err, i too fast, it was :  cat "$file" | while read l; do echo "$l"; done
<cfhowlett> middlenamery, experts in #ubuntu-server would know.  "keylogging" comes to mind, but ask anyway
<reisio> ramkam2013: while IFS='' read l ?
<middlenamery> Cool thanks guys!
<ramkam2013> middlenamery: commands typed by the user ? checkout history
<Divanshu> hi
<ramkam2013> reisio: nope, same issue
<Divanshu> hi
<jushur> !ask Divanshu
<jushur> !ask | Divanshu
<ubottu> Divanshu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Divanshu, ask your questions
<Divanshu> how can we connect to Internet in lye 12.04
<Divanshu> lts
<cfhowlett> !details | Divanshu,
<ubottu> Divanshu,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Divanshu> et'show to connect to Internet in Ubuntu LTS 12.04 using wifi.
<reisio> ramkam2013: what're you trying to do, again?
<ramkam2013> reisio: apply an algo to each line of a file
<ramkam2013> using pdfminer
<ramkam2013> seems that the output of pdfminer has weirdo characters though
<ramkam2013> i dump the output in a tmp file
<ramkam2013> then process it line by line
<ramkam2013> though, i suspect the text to contain odd chars
<ramkam2013> how could i check or clean that ?
<ramkam2013> oh ok, the text was in binary :D
<jushur> ramkam2013: you cant read binary? /joke
<ramkam2013> hum. How do i pipe the output of a command as ascii ?
<reisio> ramkam2013: you might need
<reisio> ramkam2013: for example, ; do pdfminer "$foo" < /dev/null
<ramkam2013> i might need ?
<reisio> some apps suck like that
<ramkam2013> ah
<Techspectre> File manager that can 1. Browse FTP    2. Search for files subfolders     3. View image thumbnails?
<reisio> Techspectre: and you're saying "files" (nautilus) can't do 2?
<Techspectre> reisio, it seems not
<reisio> Techspectre: you can probably give it a content menu item using catfish or the like, for example, if it truly doesn't (which I'm not sure I believe)
<Techspectre> it can only search in the current folder only, or search all folders on the machine
<reisio> might ask #gnome about how it can
<reisio> nothing will be simpler than grep -ilr foo . though
<Techspectre> reisio, while that may be true we're at the point where we really shouldn't have to use a command for that
<reisio> Techspectre: I agree, and I'd honestly be surprised if it doesn't already do what you want
<jushur> Techspectre: you mean the world where nobody knows how to do things, and asks others how to do it? and then complain that its not "easy enough"? (lazy ppl..)
<reisio> though it's possible you have to toggle some magical hidden gnome pref for it
<reisio> GNOME likes stuff like that; hence asking #gnome
<darkelfjuggalo> cfhowlett: my software updater is upgrading for me now after i manually checked for updates...
<Techspectre> jushur, in the world where the absence of critical features like this works against Linux adoption
<ramkam2013> reisio: didnt work. but this did the trick | tr -cd '[[:alnum:]]._-–\n'
<LambdaComplex> jushur: sounds right
<reisio> ramkam2013: sounds like something you shouldn't have to do, but gj
<ramkam2013> reisio: yes, it shouldnt'
<ramkam2013> but probably the pdfmining is dumping non ascii chars (though there's a text option, but hell, it's not changing anything)
<ramkam2013> so the fs is considering it as binary
<ramkam2013> this is really weird
<ramkam2013> and i wonder if i'm not going to break things
<ramkam2013> anyway
<reisio> ramkam2013: what do you mean to do with pdfminer's output?
<ramkam2013> pdf2txt.py -t text -m 5 "$filepath" | grep -i isbn | tr "[a-z]" "[A-Z]" | sed "s/ISBN//g" | tr " " "\0" | tr -cd '[[:alnum:]]._-–\n' > "$tmp"
<reisio> to do what, in the end?
<LambdaComplex> Techspectre: what about pcmanfm?
<ramkam2013> grab isbn data
<reisio> ramkam2013: would pdfgrep alone not suffice?
<ramkam2013> didnt know that one
<ramkam2013> lemme check :)
<reisio> sounds like a "grep" is kinda what you're after
<ramkam2013> looks nice
<reisio> the only quirk I've found with pdfgrep, is sometimes you'll want 2>/dev/null for output you're reading in real-time (obviously won't matter for redirected/logged output)
<ramkam2013> dependancies are weird, like sqlite :-)
<reisio> hrmmm, I'm not sure that's an upstream dep
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> nice util, though
<reisio> saves me from opening PDFs all the time
<ramkam2013> heh
<reisio> which I hate
<ramkam2013> :-)
<reisio> because PDF is awful
<ramkam2013> me too
<ramkam2013> ah
<ramkam2013> pdf is awfull :-)
<ramkam2013> but, available ...
<reisio> most awful things are
<reisio> what, after, is awful about an awful thing that isn't available :p
<ramkam2013> that's called a nightmare
<reisio> what, after all*, eben
<ramkam2013> ya lost me :-)
<reisio> what, after all, is awful about an awful thing that isn't available :p
<reisio> what I meant to say, typoz
<ramkam2013> but, googling it made me find back something i lost - https://www.ted.com/talks/eben_bayer_are_mushrooms_the_new_plastic?language=fr
 * ramkam2013 killall late-night-quiz-answering-deamon
<reisio> heh
<ramkam2013> heh
<ramkam2013> :-)
<reisio> mushrooms are the old delicious
<ramkam2013> well, i hope that ikea makes the same mistake than adidas
<ramkam2013> http://www.thesmokersclub.com/blog/check-adidas-hemp-shoe/
<ramkam2013> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/businessandecology/recycling/12172439/Ikea-plans-mushroom-based-packaging-as-eco-friendly-replacement-for-polystyrene.html
<ramkam2013> ok ops, don't kick me, trying to make some jokes
<reisio> heh
<reisio> I like the rare ted talks about something actually useful and not just a way for someone to make cash :p
<Ashokkumar> hi my lenovo AIO is not booting ubuntu 14.04 after erase and install, previously it had windows 8
<Ashokkumar> any help?
<reisio> also I'd buy a hemp shoe if I could find one (and in my size [and affordable]); stupid hemp growing laws
<reisio> Ashokkumar: after installing ubuntu 14?
<Ashokkumar> reisio: yes, pressing F12 (boot option) doesnot show hard disk at all
<django_> how can i run this bashscript
<django_> https://toolbelt.heroku.com/install-ubuntu.sh
<jushur> bricked due to ereased efi fimrware. gg
<reisio> django_: doubt that'd be a good idea
<django_> reisio, why
<oxxen> Hi
<LambdaComplex> django_: because installing things with a random shell script rather than your package manager is somewhere between dangerous and stupid
<django_> :o
<django_> this is heroku toolbetl cmon
<jushur> django_: LambdaComplex is being a bit nice now, it realy are totaly stupid..
<Ben64> django_: go do whatever you want, but don't come back in here if everything goes plaid
<django_> how do i find heroku toolbelt on package manager
<django_> synaptic package manager right?
<oxxen> I have W7 Ultimate, and i need to install ubuntu 14.04 while keeping windows, when i boot from usb everything is ok until i get to the part i have to choose how to install, it doesn't give me the option to keep both, only to erase everything or manage partitions. Why?
<LambdaComplex> If there's a need to add something to the sources list then I kinda doubt it's in the official repos
<LambdaComplex> oxxen: Lack of free space?
<LambdaComplex> That's my first guess
<oxxen> 330 gb's free
<jushur> django_: read the script, and do it manualy? (add repo and then install the package..)
<oxxen> When i enter partition manager it only shows me 2, the "windows 7 loader" and an unknown one with 330 gb free
<oxxen> and i have 0 exp with partitionating, so i dont want to get on thing idk about
<oxxen> partitioning* sorry for my english u_u
<jushur> django_: just so you know, the naming of that script sort of implied it was to install ubuntu. and not the application of that site.
<ramkam2013> reisio: uh, pdfgrep has unmet deps on 14.04
<django_> is this  safe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/556685/how-to-download-and-install-heroku
<Ben64> django_: same amount of unsafe as you were told above
<ramkam2013> hum. Calling it a night
<ramkam2013> cheers all!
<django_> lol
<ramkam2013> gn
<oxxen> LambdaComplex: Any idea of what can be happening there? ;;
<reisio> ramkam2013: :)
<jushur> the script he wanted to use was to install a repo for the site/application.
<ramkam2013> reisio: i think i broke things when i tried to have ffmpeg
<reisio> django_: what is it you want heroku for
<django_> reisio, run an app on it
<reisio> to do what
<ramkam2013> heroku - reminds me of something. there's a nice little tool that allows to expose a node js to the outside world, like when you want to do oauth2 without making stuff on the router
<ramkam2013> any1 remembers which ?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, In reference to "Ubuntu on smartphones", is the software installable on any android based mobile devices or specific ones, which is determined by the manufacturers?
<xangua> ! Touch | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> Bluewolf: specific devices only, for to-metal installs
<reisio> there's also a chroot approach that can work theoretically on any android install you have the access for, but I can't say I'd recommend it
<Guest76274> So, why does Firefox have upscaling issues with images?
<jushur> Bluewolf: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/19/community-collaborates-on-new-convergent-ubuntu-phones/
<Guest76274> Specifically on Ubuntu?
<munch_Marcell> Does anyone have a fix for Firefox's scaling issue with images
<munch_Marcell> That doesn't exist in Chrome
<jushur> !details | munch_Marcell
<ubottu> munch_Marcell: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<munch_Marcell> Why does zooming on an image specifically in Firefox, despite the image being a high resolution image, not display properly in Firefox
<Bluewolf> reisio: Okay so it cant just be installed on any smartphone. That sucks.
<munch_Marcell> Why do downscaling/upscaling issues exist in Firefox?
<jushur> Bluewolf: not true, it can. but it req knowledge of great depth of the device to fix issues.
<jushur> munch_Marcell: i have no such issues here. 1K, 2K & 4K screen's.
<reisio> munch_Marcell: ?
<reisio> Bluewolf: yup, but it's an artificial problem, really
<reisio> Bluewolf: vote with your purchases, and it'll go away
<munch_Marcell> jushur: Specifically in Google photos, I can't zoom into a photo without it looking terrible
<reisio> munch_Marcell: that's an unavoidable, fundamental issue with upscaling any bitmap
<reisio> there will only be so much resolution
<munch_Marcell> reisio: Here's a thought, why do I have no such issues in Chrome?
<reisio> munch_Marcell: you do, you just aren't noticing them, because Chrome is blurring the image to make you think it isn't happening
<jushur> munch_Marcell: are you realy supriced? its made by google. uses their own code. is specialy tailored to use things only google chrome has support for.
<munch_Marcell> Why is it specifically Firefox? I'm zooming in on the same photos in two different browsers, and only one of them doesn't show it correctly
<Bluewolf> jushur: Yeah that could prove to be an issue, again that sucks. Should be "simply" available for install on most phones.
<Bluewolf> reisio: Indeed, I would get the phones their already work with, "big" problem is, I don't fancy them :(
<reisio> Bluewolf: some are fanciable, you'll find one
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<munch_Marcell> reisio: So I'm just noticing it in Firefox only is what your saying?
<jushur> Bluewolf: i have oneplus one phones, one with stock android from the cyngn.com and one with ubuntu on. and am working on geting a bsd* install "working" on a third.
<jushur> Bluewolf: "simple" does not play well for me, i dislike that thinking a lot. "working" is more of my prefference.
<lotuspsychje> jushur: #ubuntu-touch for mobile discussion
<Bluewolf> reisio: Fingers crossed.
<Bluewolf> jushur: I would like Ubuntu on a mobile device, but I really am not keen on spending hours on the chats trying to get it installed properly.
<munch_Marcell> I'm not sure your understanding what I'm asking, I'm asking if there's a work around for something Chrome can do, that Firefox can't. I'm talking about high resolution images that does not show all of the information that's there
<munch_Marcell> It's not a problem with the image itself, because all of the information is there. It's the brower
<munch_Marcell> browser*
<reisio> Bluewolf: don't get caught up with Ubuntu in your search, either; any phone that runs GNU/Linux and can have its OS replaced will suffice
<Bluewolf> reisio: cool
<jushur> munch_Marcell: yes, and it wont be fixed by asking us about it. its firefox developer design.
<munch_Marcell> jushur: So in other words, I asked a question that you can't really answer, but you know who can?
<reisio> Bluewolf: arguablly even any phone that runs Linux (even without GNU) that can have its OS replaced; as virtually all the hardware issues are covered in the kernel
<reisio> arguably*
<jushur> munch_Marcell: no, i belive the question is more of the mixed answer kind. partly depending on the page you view. and partly of the underlying application you use. in this case firefox. we are not firefox developers. so dont ask us about it. and the page is clearly not ubuntu specific.
<Bluewolf> reisio: The software works on just about any device right?
<munch_Marcell> jushur: It is, because even Firefox on Windows doesn't have this issue
<munch_Marcell> It's specifically in Ubuntu
<reisio> Bluewolf: once you have harware support, the rest is basically gravy
<Bluewolf> reisio: Yey me! :)
<reisio> hardddddware* meh
<de-facto> when using chromium browser to download large files, can i somehow reduce the bandwidth available to chromium (e.g. for using the other bandwidth for ssh or such)?
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: maybe a download manager?
<reisio> de-facto: yes, various ways
<reisio> de-facto: trickle is one fairly simple approach
<jushur> munch_Marcell: I have machines running ubuntu/arch/gentoo/funtoo/freebsd/dragonflybsd here, and none of them has the issue you say. so its clearly on your side/config/hardware setup.
<Gart_Iommu> it would be much simpler to use a downloader that supports throttling
<son-goku> hello anyone know how can i solve this issue? https://dpaste.de/pFdZ
<Gart_Iommu> but maybe it would be enough to renice chromium to 20 ?
<munch_Marcell> jushur: Your telling me your using Google Photos?
<ferrocene> hey guys, xubuntu 14.04, i took a working 2TB sata drive out of my PC and stuck it in a USB3 enclosure (tested fine with another SATA drive), ubuntu detects the USB device but finds no block device on it?  http://pastebin.com/DgWgUsGU
<de-facto> reisio hmm how can i use trickle on chromium?
<Ben64> ferrocene: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<ferrocene> parted doens't see it
<son-goku> when i run sudo apt-get update it shows this error : https://dpaste.de/pFdZ
<ferrocene> nor does /dev/sd*
<Ben64> ferrocene: plug it into usb2
<munch_Marcell> The biggest issue people on Linux have with Chrome is that they are supposedly stealing my data, but at least the damn thing works. I've encountered issue after issue with this damn OS. Even running WoW doesn't work without a stupid issue I have to try and research and figure out
<munch_Marcell> This is a game that has been around for over a decade, and yet it doesn't work in an updated Linux OS with so much support that it's reaching Tablets and Phones in a big way.
<reisio> de-facto: it has two modes, daemon-based with a list and explicit; the explicit way is, for example: trickle -d 750 chromium
<jushur> ferrocene: the port you have the usb3 connected to is usb3 and can supply the AMP it needs? (note laptop drives usualy works very well, but desktop disks may need more AMP)
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: what is your point
<ferrocene> Well shit, USB2 works like a champ
<ferrocene> thanks.  any reason why?  it's a USB3 enclosure with a large fat USB3 cable (the bulge on the end) pluged into a usb3 blue port on the mobo
<Ben64> ferrocene: some usb3 is wonky still
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: That I was told how awesome Linux was, but I was pretty much told a lie. Years ago, a friend was bragging how it could be used for gaming, but nothing has worked
<ferrocene> ok.  it's a powered enclosure, so it should be getting power
<jushur> ferrocene: out of spec usb3 implementations. they differ a lot basicly.
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: then don't use it? this is a support channel, not a complaint department
<ferrocene> weird that the 450GB works but the 2TB doens't.
<jushur> ferrocene: the chipset in the usb3 enclosure may be unable to handle big drives.
<ferrocene> jushur: makes sense.  thanks!
<jushur> ferrocene: none of my desktop usb3 can handle my 8TB drives for example.
<BikerMike> So in my frustration, I've gathered my newbie myself to draft something in the forum, thank you #ubuntu for allowing me to ask here. I fully appreciate your patience and support! http://j.mp/1UAr8me
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Thanks
<ferrocene> yeah.  i just added an additional 6TB drive, so the 2TB got bumped to the external.
<de-facto> reisio yeah i just tried that one (explicit way), it seems to complain about trickled not running then "Using PPAPI flash.", but my already running chromium-browser still downloads with full speed
<de-facto> woudl i have to close all instances of it and start it again via trickle or something?
<de-facto> or somehow install that daemon from somewhere?
<reisio> de-facto: yup
<reisio> either use the daemon, or restart the process/es
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Can you at least tell me the Developer's Channels?
<de-facto> reisio how can i use that daemon? where does it live?
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: if you ask a question, you can get help here
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: I just did...and I have yet to get an answer
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: developer for what, and why
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: WHAT IS THE DEVELOPER CHANNEL FOR FIREFOX?
<jushur> !rude | munch_Marcell
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: you should work on that attitude, and then maybe we can fix your issues
<de-facto> hmm
<reisio> de-facto: dpkg -L would know, probably
<son-goku> :/
<de-facto> something like "trickled -d 50 -u 5 -f -N 5" does not have any effect on download either
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Basically was told that no one here can fix my issue
<son-goku> https://dpaste.de/pFdZ  <<< error while running sudo apt-get update. Any short and easy fix?
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: maybe because you still haven't said what the issue is
<munch_Marcell> Literally asked what the Developer channel was several times
<munch_Marcell> I did, in detail
<Ben64> all i saw was complaining about linux, WoW, and yelling
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Firefox does not show/downscale
<munch_Marcell> Images in Google Photos
<de-facto> reisio thanks for hinting me to trickle i will play around with it, sounds like exactly what i need (if it works ;)
<reisio> de-facto: should work fine
<reisio> de-facto: actually, now that I think about it
<reisio> de-facto: you might /have/ to use the daemon for chromium and other browsers, which spawn multiple new processes, for new tabs and plugins and the like
<reisio> though it should work fine without the daemon for single instances
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: can you explain what you mean by that
<munch_Marcell> jushur: You haven't seen rude. You have seen irritation. I have been running into issue after issue with Ubuntu, and no help for any of them
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: the people here are volunteers. being nice goes a long way
<jushur> munch_Marcell: i gave you a clear answer on why actually. you ignored it? the site/page you talk about uses code that is designed specificaly for google chrome.
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: High resolution images when I zoom are blurry. I opened up chrome, and with the same photos, was able to view them fine
<ferrocene> son-goku: Architectures: amd64
<ferrocene> son-goku: Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages'
<reisio> munch_Marcell: there are only two explanations for that: 1) your imagination 2) Google giving its own browser and unfair, artificial advantage on purpose
<reisio> I'm not sure which is more likely, or even that they're mutually exclusive
<reisio> browser an* unfair
 * reisio sighs
<jushur> munch_Marcell: if i say your rude, that means i consider you to be. right? writing in all caps i do consider being rude. its like if i takea megaphone and stand in your face using it. shouting at you.
<munch_Marcell> reisio: How is it my imagination is an explanation for why a photo does not view properly in a browser?
<reisio> munch_Marcell: people imagine all sorts of things
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: i'm comparing my firefox to chrome, photo looks exactly the same
<reisio> I wouldn't expect you or most people, for example, to be experts in comparing photo quality or rendering
<munch_Marcell> reisio: I'm not an expert, and I can see a difference. I'm not coding, I'm looking at an image. No imagination mixed with knowledge of a programming language required
<dw1> so on lubuntu i can just apt-get install unity and have unity?
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Are you talking about a high resolution image in both browsers showing exactly the same zooming in?
<reisio> munch_Marcell: so you say :)
<reisio> dw1: generally, yes
<dw1> unity on liveusb runs better than LXDE :/
<munch_Marcell> reisio: I'm sorry, are you saying I need imagination to see?
<dw1> wonder if it's my slow SSD causing that
<reisio> dw1: unity tends to be accelerated
<de-facto> reisio yeah i will start that daemon before using chromium next time (right now it has too many open tabs). maybe then it has some effect
<reisio> dw1: also, live environments tend to run from RAM, which is further accelerated
<reisio> dw1: but only as much as you can run in ram
<munch_Marcell> reisio: What part of light reflection, and pattern recognition done in great part by a human brain requires imagination?
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: yep
<dw1> this old netbook still truckin. i thought unity would be too much but it seems ok
<reisio> munch_Marcell: whole other topic
<dw1> ill disable some fx if possible
<reisio> dw1: intel has come a long way in graphics acceleration
<jushur> dw1: unity uses compiz, wich uses composite. wich means the hardware/gpu will have to work. thus it feels faster.
<reisio> back in the day you would've needed a dedicated amd or nvidia device
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Perfect, then it's just me for some stupid reason
<reisio> arguably it /is/ faster, if you're comparing unused graphics hardware to used
<reisio> but only if the hardware is up to it in the first place
<dw1> so LXDE doesnt use it? :/
<reisio> dw1: indeed not
<reisio> part of Lubuntu's mandate, AIUI, is for it to work on systems that haven't hardware graphics acceleration
<rem505> so it wasn't so bad
<reisio> so it'd not really be appropriate
<dw1> true
<jushur> dw1: it uses cpu cycles to do the drawing. and some gfx abilities. it does not have a backend that uses a fully hardware accelerated engine like compiz does. that is the difference.
<reisio> also Unity (as distinct from compiz) requires a hefty portion of GNOME
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: How about more details please? Firefox version?
<Ben64> munch_Marcell: latest
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: .....can you verify the version please?
<Ben64> its the latest
<rem505> now I can watch Bad Grandpa
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: So in other words, you and I have the same browser, but yours is doing something mines is not
<Ben64> depends if you have the latest
<jushur> munch_Marcell: if you launch your firefox with a "-p" and make a new profile. use  that and view the photos. (100% clean profile no addons etc) does it still look bad for you?
<munch_Marcell> Ben64: Unless 44.0.2 is not the latest, something is wrong here
<Ben64> jushur: good idea
<munch_Marcell> jushur: Actually a good idea, thank you
<munch_Marcell> jushur: Where is it installed for me to open firefox in the terminal?
<jushur> munch_Marcell: just open a terminal, write "firefox -p"
<wafflejock> munch_Marcell: would be helpful if you linked to an example photo that shows the problem or take a screenshot to illustrate your issue, either way it's not really an ubuntu issue if it's a bug in firefox, they do have an issue/bug tracker though, so you can see if it's a known issue or file a bug if it is an issue https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/describecomponents.cgi
<munch_Marcell> Let me ask you guys for your opinion, is it worth it for a gamer to use Ubuntu?
<yufw> could someone tell me how to install libsystemd-journal-dev?
<yufw> apt-cache search doesn't show any result, but I can see it is in the repo on the web.
<loller123> Im installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS alongside Windows7 Ultimate, but i get this warning http://i63.tinypic.com/rbfynm.png
<loller123> Should i continue_
<munch_Marcell> jushur: Well....didn't seem to work at all
<loller123> ?*
<ofan> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 15.10 in vmware workstation, got everything setup except a minor problem with the sound, if I only use ssh to login, the vm doesn't play any sound, but as soon as I login through vmware's window it starts playing, anyone knows why?
<wafflejock> yufw: what's your lsb_release -a ?
<yufw> wafflejock: I am using 15.10
<wafflejock> yufw: I don't see it in the packages search here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsystemd-journal-dev&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<jushur> munch_Marcell: my gaming machine i run gentoo and/or funtoo on, for performance/tweak reasons. (kinda advanced compared to ubuntu) and i run windows in a VM with a pcie gpu card passtrough to the VM. so i have full hardware accel on my games.
<yufw> wafflejock: how about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/libsystemd-journal-dev
<jushur> munch_Marcell: that is as i run windows only game, if you want to run say steamgames id say ubuntu is fine.
<munch_Marcell> jushur: apparently for everyone but me
<yufw> wafflejock: then what package should I install to provide the same function?
<jushur> munch_Marcell: what do you mean? steam does not work well for you?
<loller123> ;n;
<munch_Marcell> jushur: Haven't tried steam. WoW doesn't run well. Settings keep reseting and can't get help for that either
<jushur> munch_Marcell: i dont use "wine" at all, as i dont like it. i have run it a few years back and it was some work to get it to "work" properly.
<wafflejock> yufw: sorry no good answer for ya http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsystemd-journal-dev&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all <-- looks like available in vivid or trusty but don't see it for wily not sure why it shows on launchpad, maybe "transitional" means it was temporary?
<wafflejock> munch_Marcell: personal opinion on that is if it's on Steam it typically works well and isn't any sort of fiddling around, but they don't have everything (though polling is generally not allowed in here, take regular chat not direct support issues to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<munch_Marcell> I sincerely apologize for my rudeness. Have not had a good year last year, and with all the issues I can't fix I really got worked up. No excuse
<loller123> Im installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS alongside Windows7 Ultimate, but i get this warning http://i63.tinypic.com/rbfynm.png // Should I proceed?
<loller123> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dejavou42> libc6-i386 is causing a kernel panic when dpkg atttempts to configure. I can't install anything/uninstall anything because dpkg was interupted.
<dejavou42> what can I do to fix this broken package?
<Scunizi> am i visible?
<loller123> Im installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS alongside Windows7 Ultimate, but i get this warning http://i63.tinypic.com/rbfynm.png Should i proceed? T-T
<dejavou42> nope :)
<dejavou42> scunizi: you would get a message saying unable to send to channel if you weren't
<Scunizi> dejavou42: :) thanks
<dejavou42> loller123: do you have anything sensitive on the windows partition?
<dejavou42> ie files you don't want to lose
<loller123> No
<loller123> It's a clean windows install
<dejavou42> how did you format the hard drive originally?
<loller123> Don't know, it's a new computer
<loller123> it's not even mine
<dejavou42> open up a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l
<dejavou42> and pastebin the result
<loller123> ok
<loller123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15272190/
<loller123> I'm on ubuntu now
<loller123> sdb1 is the flash drive from where im booting the os
<dejavou42> yes that was evident
<ubuntu-mate> aa
<loller123> Oh i sended a screenshot, forgot about that a_a
<dejavou42> k so here's what will happen. windows takes up the entire partition currently. Ubuntu will try to compress the windows partition, and install ubuntu in the extra space
<loller123> Ok
<loller123> So
<dejavou42> In a perfect world, you should continue, but make sure you have the restore cd's for windows incase it doesn't go so well
<loller123> Netbook qwq
<loller123> Gotta download the iso
<loller123> Well, ill do
<loller123> Notice if something wrong happens
<loller123> Ty dejavou42  :3
<dejavou42> np
<loller123> I've always had a doubt, is there a way to clear ram in linux like window's Ram.vbe?
<Ben64> loller123: no and you don't need to
<dejavou42> hmmm why would you want to do that?
<loller123> Who knows, just wanted to know
<loller123> Ben64: Why not?
<dejavou42> loller123: ram is not retentive memory, when the power goes off it clears
<loller123> I need to learn a lot :T
<Ben64> loller123: there just isn't a reason to
<loller123> Well, i have 5 years to learn :v
<dejavou42> dpkg --configure -a results in a kernel panic everytime. It is trying to set up libc6-i386, anyone know how I can fix this package?
<Ben64> dejavou42: explain what you're doing fully
<dejavou42> dpkg was interrupted.
<dejavou42> I can't install any applications without first running dpkg --configure -a
<dejavou42> the first thing dpkg attempts to configure is libc6-i386, and it results in an immediate kernel panic every time
<Seveas> dejavou42: your system is hosed. If *that* causes a kernel panic you either have a hardware issue or there's something seriously bonkers about the installed software.
<Seveas> dejavou42: can you take a photo of the panic and pastebin it?
<dejavou42> hmmm I'm doubting hardware issue highly
<dejavou42> I'm currently using the system right now, and nothing existing is affected
<dejavou42> I'll try to pastebin
<dejavou42> may take me a minute to catch it
<Guest19554> Hello everyone
<loller123> Hi
<Guest19554> where do you come from?
<Guest19554> btw..I'm from China
<loller123> Narnia
<loller123> just kidding, Argentina
<dejavou42> back
<Guest19554> it's so glad to be here.this is my first time i chat on this channel.and i feel so excited now.
<Guest19554> so do you speak Spanish?right?
<loller123> Yes
<loller123> But #ubuntu-es is dead qwq
<Guest19554> that's nice
<lotuspsychje> Guest19554: please only use this channel for support questions
<lotuspsychje> Guest19554: regular chat goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<loller123> Time for truth, ill try windows
<dejavou42> http://picpaste.com/2ce0d0a9f9f285b1c1d22a9c2cb4354e.JPG
<dejavou42> here is the pastebin of the kernel panic
<d3m0n> I am trying to run chown as root from a script that's executed by a non super user by getting UID to root but still getting permission denied. Is this impossible to do?
<d3m0n> s/getting/setting
<lotuspsychje> !chown | d3m0n
<ubottu> d3m0n: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Seveas> dejavou42: ok, that's more likely to be a software issue. Can you please pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep -v '^[a-z][a-z]'
<d3m0n> lotuspsychje thanks but I am trying to avoid sudo and I dont want the user executing to script to be a super user
<loller123_> dejavou42: You have all the gratitude that a 13 years old boy can give to someone.
<Ben64> d3m0n: how do you expect that to work then
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | loller123_
<d3m0n> Ben64: I assumed that's what setting the UID was meant for
<ubottu> loller123_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dejavou42> seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15272246/
<Ben64> d3m0n: what do you mean setting the uid
<loller123_> Sorry
<d3m0n> Ben64 sticky uid as root
<Seveas> dejavou42: time to do something drastic. in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6:i386.postinst, add a line just below the shbang that just says exit 0
<Seveas> dejavou42: that'll allow the dpkg --configure -A to complete. After that do an apt-get dist-upgrade to make sure you have the latest version of all packages
<Seveas> dejavou42: and after that apt-get install --reinstall libc6:i386
<dejavou42> k added the line. I'm going to try it
<dejavou42> bam dpkg complete
<dejavou42> completed*
<dejavou42> hmm the weird thing is that I'm already on 14.04.1
<dejavou42> I upgraded distros some time back, and I have installed packages since
<lotuspsychje> dejavou42: upgrade to 14.04.4
<dejavou42> ahhh. lol I need to keep up
<lotuspsychje> dejavou42: your in danger like this...
<dejavou42> Seveas: thanks for the help. my system is fixed.
<[AN]onymous> SellingBusiness Credit Cards Minimum $1000 Balance $50/card, 5+ Cards for $25each #CVV or PM ME Accepting BTC Only
<Seveas> dejavou42: you're welcome :) the apt-get install --reinstall also worked?
<Seveas> [AN]onymous: this channel does not accept illegal activity.
<dejavou42> I didn't have to, there was a newer package installed during dist-upgrade
<Seveas> dejavou42: maybe it even had a bugfix for this issue :)
<dejavou42> possibly.
<dejavou42> I would think that there would be a ton of posts on a bug like that though. Maybe something just got corrupt...
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<Dylan____> Hey
<MegaManSec> is there a nice way to close all notify-osd notifications via the commandline?
<linuxlove> hello guys
<linuxlove> does exist a script that handle changes in ip with domain that i have downloaded from a website i got to redirect to new website for free dns and they just offer software for windows how can i use that script for new website ?
<ubone> how to have different email accounts in sylpheed in Folder pane like thunderbird?
<user1__> Is there a limit to do 'whois' for domains on ubuntu?
<qwerkus> Hello, I setup a simple samba fileserver based on the minimal iso, and ended up with over 100 different process running in the background. Is there a way to clean this up ? How can I find which ones are required, and which are not ?
<irkf> hi
<irkf> whats up
<Jordan_U> qwerkus: Start by running "systemctl" to see what units are running.
<qwerkus> <Jordan_U> thanks for your reply. I m running 14.04 - no systemd yet.
<rilleh> qwerkus: 100 processes related to samba?
<qwerkus> <rilleh> no, 106 process alltogether
<rilleh> Well, that's normal for a regular system
<AlexPortable> How can I Get internet to work on my laptop?
<AlexPortable> I tried sudo modprobe e1000e EEE=0
<qwerkus> <rilleh> too bad. This is a 24/7 system, and I would have liked to optimize performance vs power usage. For an instance, I don't need 6tty consoles, do I ?
<rilleh> qwerkus: I would say Ubuntu is not the dist you should use if you want to optimize down to that level
<qwerkus> <rilleh> good point. Back to debian, eh ?
<qwerkus> <AlexPortable> first step: identify your NIC
<AlexPortable> qwerkus: on windows the driver for 'Intel 82579LM and 82579V' works
<qwerkus> <AlexPortable> well, intel NICs should work out of the box in ubuntu. Check the output of ifconfig/iwconfig to see if the driver module is properly loaded, and than move to the setup /dhcp, wpasupplicant etc)
<AlexPortable> ifconfig shows lo only
<AlexPortable> qwerkus how do I see if the driver module is propery loaded?
<AlexPortable> wired internet
<qwerkus> <AlexPortable> lsmod
<qwerkus> <AlexPortable> lsmod shows which modules are loaded, ifconfig that networks interfaces are actually working
<AlexPortable> ifconfig shows lo
<qwerkus> <AlexPortable> that one would seriously worry me. You sure you did not disable networking somewhere, like in the Bios or nm-applet ?
<AlexPortable> http://pastebin.com/dRcrgq37
<AlexPortable> nope, it works on windows
<AlexPortable> clean install, issue is persistant across live usb 14.04, 16.04 and 15.10
<AlexPortable> the pastebin is the output of lsmod
<qwerkus> you can alwaya try the official intel howto: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/ethernet-products/000005480.html
<qwerkus> also, you may try a lspci, to see what the system lists as NIC devices
<Xelarmen> Merhaba
<Xelarmen> Merhaba
<Xelarmen> Merhaba
<AlexPortable> qwerkus: i did load
<qwerkus> <AlexPortable> sure, what I mean is you could try the lastest official intel version of your NIC module. Remove the current one, download, compile and load the new module. See if that works. Please make sure beforehands that it is supposed to support your NIC.
<AlexPortable> I did
<AlexPortable> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/ethernet-products/000005480.html#build_e1e
<AlexPortable> i followed the tutorial here
<AlexPortable> but im stuck on this step Assign an IP address to the interface by entering the following, where <x> is the interface number:""
<AlexPortable> there is no other interface than lo
<qwerkus> that means the driver did not load properly, and something went wrong
<AlexPortable> how can I repair it?
<qwerkus> Told you: apart from try the latest internel module, I don't see how
<qwerkus> *intel
<AlexPortable> where can i get the latest official intel?
<AlexPortable> the e1000e you mean?
<hateball> AlexPortable: did you try a nightly 16.04 liveboot like I suggested yesterday?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> same issue
<hateball> so weird, since I have the same exact model etc and it works ootb since... forever
<AlexPortable> works only on windows
<qwerkus> Too me, only 2 possibilites here: 1. Your hardware is broken - odd, because it seems to work in win. 2. Wrong NIC/Module.
<qwerkus> Though if it really doesn't work, you could always try Intel support. they should be interested in your issue.
<v3nd3tta``> hello, i can't seem to get software raid1 over 2x1tb, uefi and lvm combined, am i just not trying the right way or is the assumption that this doesn't work together right?
<AlexPortable> oh it works now
<AlexPortable> changed something in the hardware
<AlexPortable> thanks :D
<v3nd3tta``> this is the partition layout: http://i.imgbox.com/ba42XCHE.png
<v3nd3tta``> oh wait, this is an older image
<v3nd3tta``> this is the updated partiton layout - am i doing it wrong? http://i.imgbox.com/8IaTkwFd.png
<ropo> sometimes I get level(3) search on chromium, is it normal?
<rory> ropo: What do you mean?
<ropo> rory sometimes when i search stuff(in navbar), sometimes(very rare) i get navigated to something called level3 search engine
<rory> ropo: What DNS servers are you using, do you know?
<rory> ropo: Could you share an example page you might get redirected to?
<ropo> rory sorry i forgot(and cleared hsitory too)
<ropo> what's a DNS server though?
<ropo> i am connected to my college library wifi could that be the reason?
<Cablegunmaster> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Cablegunmaster> how to resolve?
<melindo> I'm having a problem with a pam module, pam_mkhomedir.so. Even if it's configured correctly, and I checked a dozen times, the pam.d/common-session file is completely ignored. Any ideea?
<rory> ropo: You should see it redirect to a search page when you try to access a single word search that doesn't exist
<rakonfire> @ropo  Sorry just saw 4 line of your chat. I get the same thing when the level3 DNS servers can't resolve your search/URL . You could be having 4.2.2.2 as your dns. It is normal.
<rory> ropo: The DNS server will try to go to http://keyword and it won't exist, so it will return their search results instead
<rory> ropo: You could set your DNS servers to Google's 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<ropo> how do i do that?
<rory> ropo: What Ubuntu version are you on?
<ropo> 15.10
<rory> Go to your network settings, there's an option for DNS servers to use
<rory> Click the network icon in the top right
<ropo> Edit Connections?
<Felishia> can someone give me a hand of migrating to x64
<popey> Felishia: migrate as in move from 32-bit install to 64-bit install? Basically the answer is "backup everything and reinstall"
<Felishia> popey, yes the home folder
<Felishia> but what about the programs and the repositories already installed
<popey> make a note of them and start fresh
<Felishia> I have postgres, node4, and some other stuff
<popey> you'll probably need to reinstall them then
<popey> what's the goal of moving to 64-bit?
<Felishia> isn;t there a command in synaptic or something that saves my added repo
<popey> (assuming you're happy with your 32-bit install)
<Felishia> popey, gotta develop
<popey> ah okay
<popey> There's not really a simple way to do this.
<Felishia> oh damn
<Felishia> there's 32 bits :D
<Felishia> XD
<Felishia> now who cares
<AlexPortable> How can I let UEFI autoboot?
<kodi> Hallo
<bbb> Hoi
<TridenRake> hi. I have an old HDD connected via SATA to USB port (the one from which I am running ubuntu). I have fresh HDD in my laptop SATA bay. How do I clone the old one to new fresh HDD? I am new to linux. Help
<TridenRake> anyone?
<v3nd3tta``> well you could use "dd" but before you do the command - read the manual
<v3nd3tta``> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?q=dd&titles=Title
<v3nd3tta``> also, be sure to do it in the right direction
<no_idea> any info on qtstalker and ubuntu 15?
<hateball> TridenRake: I'd use clonezilla
<hateball> TridenRake: It is quite straightforward and simple
<TridenRake> hateball, I will try that now.
<TridenRake> v3nd3tta``, Thanks, but I'm quite scared to use that. I am new and I mightg screw it up
<popey> TridenRake: clonezilla is pretty easy to use, and there's tutorial videos showing it, so you know what to expect
<AlexPortable> How can I let UEFI autoboot?
<ljosberinn> hi all! just recently i keep getting the error when i ssh into my ubuntu 14.04 machine:
<ljosberinn> ssh: /home/mk/.linuxbrew/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by ssh)
<ljosberinn> ah, wait, the path is pointing to my local machine, not the remote onw
<ljosberinn> ok, back to the drawing board... thanks for helping :)
<Cablegunmaster> I put on my robe and my wizard hat!
<lounesdh> hi
<lounesdh> hi
<no_idea> hi lounesdh
<k1l_> hi
<lounesdh> where are u from?
<no_idea> im from the philippines. where are you from?
<k1l_> the internet :)
<lounesdh> algeria
<no_idea> he left... haha
<no_idea> how are you k1l_ ?
<k1l_> i am good, thanks. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic there might be some conversation when this is silent in here due to no support questions
<no_idea> i cant install qtstalker in ubuntu mate 15.04. i cant find it in synaptic. in the software center it says there are unresolvable dependencies. any ideas guys?
<no_idea> thanks k1l_ :)
<_jd> hey guys, don't ask me how, but someone did chmod -R 777 on usr folder. this fix is good http://askubuntu.com/questions/127446/how-to-fix-sudo-after-chmod-r-777-usr-bin?
<Ben64> _jd: all of /usr ?
<haasn> It seems that in ubuntu 14.04 → 15.10 the `dpkg-reconfigure --all` flag has gone away. What is the preferred replacement?
<_jd> Ben64: yes
<_jd> I see that symlink have 777, and binaries 755
<colegatron> Hi there is any nginx package that includes lua + syslog logging? latest stabel seems to do not come packaged with lua
<Ben64> _jd: time to reinstall
<jushur> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> haasn  the command works here, 14.04.4, ok
<haasn> MonkeyDust: Like I said it got removed in 15.10
<haasn> Judging by the man pages at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<_jd> Ben64: thx
<MonkeyDust> haasn  you said, from 14.04 to 15.10, guess i misunderstood is as: everything between 14.04 and 15.10
<haasn> MonkeyDust: I said 14.04 → 15.10, I meant the transition :)
<_jd> Ben64: hey another question, is there a way of reinstalling all installed packages?
<exospecies> hi
<exospecies> my terminal fails to display utf8 characters
<nohitall> So I got a default ubuntu install and my loopback interface has no ip adress assigned, anyone got an idea why that is? causus issues since lot of stuff wants to bind to 127.0.0.1
<chotaz`w> What standard ways(without installing 3rd party or aditional packages) does one have to setup dns servers on ubuntu? I'm asking this because I'm having lots of conflits on using my company's internal DNS, sometimes I can't reach our intranet and I'm guessing it's because I threw google's public dns somewhere, I just can't remember where and via network manager, only our internal dns are listed, so I'm assuming it must be set somewhere else. Thanks
<chotaz`w> in advance.
<exospecies> apparently it's impossible to update LANG
<hateball> chotaz`w: what does cat /etc/resolv.conf say?
<chotaz`w> hateball, only lists 127.0.0.1 as nameserver, but as our local domains listed as 'search'
<hateball> chotaz`w: yeah, that is to be expected as you are likely running dnsmasq by default
<chotaz`w> hateball, could there be conflicts between resolv.conf and dnsmasq's configs, our doesn't it work that way?
<hateball> chotaz`w: have a look in /etc/resolv.conf.d/, look in head or base if you have manually added some nameservers
<chotaz`w> i'll take a look, thanks!
<Kartagis> !find zipalign
<ubottu> Found: google-android-build-tools-installer, zipalign, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zipalign&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Kartagis> !find zipalign trusty
<chotaz`w> hateball, theres no resolv.conf.d
<ubottu> Package/file zipalign does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  looks like you're out of luck there
<hateball> chotaz`w: ugh. I dont have a 15.10 system handy now so I can look up the proper config paths
<MonkeyDust> !find zipalign xenial
<ubottu> Found: google-android-build-tools-installer, zipalign, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zipalign&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: yea. have you an idea about my issue error while loading shared libraries: libc++.so: cannot open shared object file?
<Kartagis> that is from android sdk zipalign
<matt_matt> hi
<chotaz`w> hi matt_matt
<matt_matt> hows it going?
<MonkeyDust> matt_matt  this is ubuntu support, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<chotaz`w> hateball, my bad it's /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ ill take a look there
<chotaz`w> hateball, files head and base are clear, only comments inside.
<odt> where is the xenial discussion happening?
<chotaz`w> odt /j #ubuntu+1
<odt> ty
<matt_linuxlearne> i cant join #ubuntu-offtpoic i am banned?
<Ben64> might need to be registered
<hateball> !register | matt_linuxlearne
<ubottu> matt_linuxlearne: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<matt_linuxlearne> kk will take a look
<chotaz`w> hateball, i dont see configs overlapping anywhere, I guess the problem is with our domain instead then?
<hateball> chotaz`w: what was the original issue?
<chotaz`w> i remember adding google's dns so i could listen to some youtube playlists, and ocassionally i can still reach youtube that's why I thought I had preserved the config somewhere by mistake
<chotaz`w> the original issue was I not being able to reach some internal websites intermittently, while nobody else is having this issue.
<chotaz`w> sometimes i can't access our issue tracker, gitlab, etc.
<chotaz`w> I should be bugging my sysadmn for this, be he's nowhere to be found, thanks for the tips btw!
<jushur> chotaz`w: sounds more like a badly configured internal dns server. then your machine.
<jushur> chotaz`w: those internal dns, have static ips right?
<chotaz`w> jushur, yes.
<jushur> chotaz`w: just set them in /etc/hosts then
<jushur> chotaz`w: is this a laptop you take with you home and connect to those from home also?
<chotaz`w> jushur, no VPNs
<chotaz`w> jushur, given that I set those in /etc/hosts, if I still have trouble connecting sometimes, could I assume its a dns problem?
<haasn> Still running into this issue on Ubuntu 16.04: https://serverfault.com/questions/539911/setting-debconf-selections-for-keyboard-configuration-fails-layout-ends-up-as Is there really no better solution other than hard-copying /etc/console-setup to hack around it?
<jushur> chotaz`w: no, that be a connection issue for some reason. more likely due to vpn connection.
<MonkeyDust> haasn  #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<MonkeyDust> haasn  16.04 is not ready yet, expect more problems
<jushur> jushur: if the problem goes away, when you have ips there. it would be a dns issue.
<ppotts> Hello, trying to install trusty32 from mini.iso. The install fails at downloading any package. When I tried to ping from console I get a segfault everytime it tries to do a name resolution. The name server is set to 8.8.8.8
<jushur> chotaz`w: read my prev line.
<chotaz`w> jushur, i'll try that, thanks, I'm not the most network-savy person , hateball you too.
<ppotts> has anyone seen such an error before?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<manmatica> ubuntu beginners channel is called... ?
<hil> ppotts, sounds like your mini.iso has corrupted binaries. try to get a new one
<MonkeyDust> manmatica  ask here and wait
<ppotts> hil, will try that. Thank you.
<manmatica> ok
<hateball> !help | manmatica
<ubottu> manmatica: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<manmatica> ??? that was the question
<k1l_> manmatica: this is the support channel. just ask in here
<MonkeyDust> manmatica  what brings you here?
<Kartagis> I've got libstdc++.so.6 but zipalign says zipalign: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kartagis> any ideas?
<manmatica> Right, cool so I just installed 14.04...it asks for the encryption key everytime i boot but before it goes into that it's like the computer goes to sleep...i swipe my hand accross the keyboard, and indoing so it has actually taken the keys as an attempt to put in the key and it wakes up
<ppotts> hil, I just checked the md5sum of the iso file I downloaded. It matches what is on the website. Anything else I could try?
<manmatica> it's not just a black screen, the screen turns off
<MonkeyDust> manmatica  swipe across the keyboard? is that a tablet?
<manmatica> no, you know, like on a piano
<hil> Kartagis, take a look here: http://itsfoss.com/solve-open-shared-object-file-quick-tip/
<manmatica> i suppose there's one mystery key that would do it?
<MonkeyDust> manmatica  Esc or so
<chotaz`w> I think his playmouth goes to sleep and he has to awake his screen before being able to input the password?
<chotaz`w> I think you're just not waiting long enough for plymouth to show you the password input screen
<manmatica> esc didn't work.... what's 'so'
<chotaz`w> Its completely normal the screen blanks for a sec before asking for the boot password
<Kartagis> hil: thanks but ldconfig didn't do it :S
<manmatica> anyway ..I thought it might need a reinstall but it won't boot from the disc now either
<MonkeyDust> manmatica  a hit on the space bar or even move with the mouse wakes up the screen too
<manmatica> ok, i'll try that, thanks but is there a way to get around having to enter the key everytime i start up... is that normal? an earlier version didn't do that
<xRabbitx> what the fuck is this madness
<MonkeyDust> xRabbitx  language
<xRabbitx> sorry
<xRabbitx> this is my first time using irc and im so baffled
<jushur> xRabbitx: why so?
<MonkeyDust> xRabbitx  this is ubuntu suppot, ask your ubuntu questions here
<MonkeyDust> support*
<xRabbitx> oh, cool this could come in really handy, is there another page specifically for kubuntu or is it all under the same banner?
<chotaz`w> xRabbitx, !kubuntu
<chotaz`w> !kubuntu | xRabbitx
<ubottu> xRabbitx: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<xRabbitx> so only unity here? or just if i have KDE specific questions, go there?
<chotaz`w> I dont know if theres #kde, but #kubuntu is a good starting point. Also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> xRabbitx  ask your question and wait
<hil> Kartagis, which version you are using?
<Kartagis> hil: ubuntu? 14.04.5 x64
<akik> there's #kde on freenode
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  the latest is 14.04.4
<Kartagis> sorry, yeah .4
<hil> Kartagis, are you trying to compile for 32bit?
<Kartagis> nope
<Kartagis> does that matter in the case of android?
<Guest83572> hi im very new to linux and i have an interview tomorrow can someone please help me solve the below question thanks
<Guest83572> If you were in the /home/usr/doc directory, write a shell script below where you would be in /home/admin/doc where the admin directory does not exist and delete the usr directory
<MonkeyDust> Guest83572  #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Guest83572> ok thank you
<hil> Kartagis, you might miss 32bit libs tho'
<ouroumov> And btw that question makes no sense.
<MonkeyDust> Guest46433
<hil> Kartagis, sudo apt-get install -y libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libz1:i386    ...worth a try
<Kartagis> hil++
<Kartagis> hil++
<Kartagis> hil++
<Kartagis> yay!
<hil>  :)
<Kartagis> that worked
<hil> \o/
<Kartagis> I can't thank you enough
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | hil
<ubottu> hil: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sasooooss> ciao a tutti!
<irvan> hy
<sasooooss> !list
<ubottu> sasooooss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<farid_> hey
<chotaz`w> !ask | farid_ , hey o/
<ubottu> farid_ , hey o/: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<c99> hello
<elia> hi i have two question:
<lounesdh> hi
<lounesdh> can you tell me what is this Xchat exactly?
<phil42> i am using the xchat irc client
<phil42> it works well
<lounesdh> for what?
<elia> 1- how can i modify pluma  color scheme
<phil42> for irc-ing
<phil42> as in now
<hil> hehe
<ouroumov> elia, pluma > Edit > Preferences > Font & Colors
<hil> lounesdh, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC
<phil42> lounesdh, is there anything else that you need to know?
<therue> can someone recommend  a good and minimalistic pdf+epub reader ?
<lounesdh> no thanks
<lounesdh> :))))
<lounesdh> :)
<JohnnyonFlame> Hey, anyone here tried running Ubuntu on cheap chinese baytrail devices? I can't get my panel to display anything. Once DRM kicks in the display goes into a state that looks like it was innited wrong and displays nothing.
<JohnnyonFlame> Plugged a HDMI cable and the intel driver seems to be working fine- glxinfo looks sane, glxgear is okay, and I managed to get xrandr/dmesg logs
<alex10791> hey guys, I am working with cache timing attacks for may MSc Thesis and I need to allocate huge pages. I have been trying but didn't manage to, can anyone point me to the right direction? I'm using lubuntu
<hil> therue, fbreader with pdf plugin
<awe_> hi
<awe_> yes
<awe_> joined
<hil> therue, i'm afraid that's just for epub , no pdf support i see
<therue> :(
<hil> therue, calibre is of course the way to go.. but thats far from minimalistic
<therue> ya i used that on windows
<lekayu> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> 'désolés'
<sruli> how is it going?
<sruli> oops wrong window
<sten_> hi guys!
<inerkick> Hi..I'm trying to install haskell in APtana.  Kindly help me to get Haskell  in APtana(Eclipse). I am getting this error http://lpaste.net/153937
<sruli> is it possible to encrypt ram? i want to secure against physical access / cold boot attacks
<hateball> sruli: probably more likely to get an answer to that in ##linux
<inerkick> this is how it shows http://s12.postimg.org/lv6lpnmnx/Screenshot.png when i'm trying to install haskell in aptana
<MonkeyDust> what's aptana
<MonkeyDust> !info haskell
<ubottu> Package haskell does not exist in wily
<inerkick> ok, ubottu. HOw to go ahead
<inerkick> I actually upgraded aptana
<inerkick> Aptana IDE
<manager_> Hello. xsane/simple-scan works with my scaner only under sudo. How to work with them under regular user?
<inerkick> What should I do ubottu
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | inerkick
<ubottu> inerkick: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Melio> he's a bot
<Melio> or she
<Melio> not sure
<BluesKaj> it
<cfhowlett> It's
<inerkick> oops I thought so :D later was in hurry
<Melio> it is derogitory
<inerkick> searching solution online
<Melio> if you don't find it come back and ask we're helpful sometimes
<BluesKaj> it is neutral if you're talking genders
<inerkick> i am just trying to learn haskell and want it in Aptana Melio
<inerkick> tried to install it but it shows that error or not sure if it installed http://lpaste.net/153937
<cfhowlett> inerkick, start it from the terminal
<inerkick> i'm learning it from terminal, i am actually following a tutorial Beginning with Haskell which starts with a project. Hence wanted to go with that flow
<cfhowlett> start haskell from the terminal
<hateball> manager_: is this post helpful? http://superuser.com/questions/298298/scanning-only-works-under-sudo-ubuntu
<inerkick> I am currently using haskell in terminal cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> so haskell IS installed
<inerkick> yeah i already installed haskell cfhowlett and even learning it ,
<inerkick> just the author mentions to get this ide which helps to try with the project version. and i'm not so clear yet about the indentation and stuff like that, hence don't want to keep wondering how to in terminal or other ide's and just keep working not distracted from learning
<manager_> When i'm trying to use scanimage: open of device epkowa:usb:001:004 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<manager_> How to scan without sudo? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Permission_Issues won't work
<ppotts> Could anyone try installing trusty32 from mini.iso as a virtual machine? I get the same error across platforms with different desktop virtualization software and the iso hash is a match
<EriC^^> what error
<shahar188> manager_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<shahar188> search for scanimage in that page and you'll get the answer
<ppotts> EriC^^, packages don't download, and if I login to console and try to ping any domain I get a segfault
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys
<manager_> shahar188: won't work.
<manager_> but fixed by sudo chown root:manager /dev/bus/usb/001/004
<manager_> but don't think what it best solution...
<kgirthofer> hey all - I set my copy to control c
<kgirthofer> on term
<kgirthofer> that had a lot of unintended sideeffects.
<Kevin`> i'm encounting what's probably a bug in grub-install, should I ask here or in wherever the grub channel is? Boot0004* ubuntulog_ HD(1,0,00000000000000000000000000000000,0x0,0x0)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)
<pbx> kgirthofer, do you have a question or is that just a PSA :)
<pbx> Kevin`, http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=grub
<kgirthofer> yea how do I set it back
<kgirthofer> oh never mind
<kgirthofer> you just remove the shortcut
<kgirthofer> how does elementary get around that?
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me add an entry to efi?
<kgirthofer> it somehow knows only to use copy if text is highlighted
<AlexPortable> I can start Ubuntu if I 'boot from EFI file' and then select the folder \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi, but not from the boot manager
<Kevin`> are you perhaps encountering the same bug as me? that would make it easier
<Kevin`> pastebin efibootmgr -v
<Cablegunmaster> just love how quickly Ubuntu reinstalls again :) /hates reinstalling the rest ;)
<Cablegunmaster> :D such a love hate relation ship
<colegatron> Cablegunmaster, use saltstack to rebuild ;)
<Cablegunmaster> tell me :)?
<Cablegunmaster> Sometimes just feels like: https://xkcd.com/1629/
<Cablegunmaster>  or https://xkcd.com/1579/
<colegatron> hahahaah, true
<AlexPortable> Kevin`: me?
<Kevin`> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> no idea what bug?
<Kevin`> grub-install generating wrong boot manager entries
<Cablegunmaster> colegatron, Saltstack seems like overkill
<haasn> Can I specify the values for dpkg-configure non-interactively? e.g. say I want to run dpkg-reconfigure from a script
<colegatron> Cablegunmaster, yep, for single destops vagrant + bash is enough
<colegatron> or a single bash
<colegatron> if you don't want VM's
<haasn> dpkg-reconfigure*
<Cablegunmaster> dont want to ruby it colegatron
<AlexPortable> Kevin`: no idea
<Rubas> Hello people, someone on my server deleted a whole folder the 24th of February, is it somehow possible to recover it in any way?
<EriC^^> !recover | Rubas
<ubottu> Rubas: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Rubas> Thank you Eric^^ :) I'll look into it and see what I can do :)
<mrsqueaky21> lubuntu detects my sound card but my laptop does not play any sound
<haasn> How do I change the keyboard layout non-interactively?
<EriC^^> Rubas: no problem :)
<MonkeyDust> mrsqueaky21  in a terminal, type   alsamixer    if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<haasn> I can use dpkg-reconfigure interactively, but I need it to be done from a script
<MonkeyDust> haasn   setxkbmap -layout xx    <-- your country code
<mrsqueaky21> I want a cloak
<MonkeyDust> mrsqueaky21  ask in #freenode
<EriC^^> mrsqueaky21: i want a batmobile
<haasn> MonkeyDust: “Cannot open display "default display"”, if I manually try it with DISPLAY=:0 I get “Cannot open display ":0"”
<haasn> (I am logged in via ssh)
<haasn> And ideally I want to be doing this from a chroot
<MonkeyDust> haasn  in which ubuntu version?
<conall> haasn: have you ssh'wd with X forwarding enabled?
<conall> ssh'ed*
<fooobarrr> ssx -X?
<fooobarrr> and you have a server running on your local computer?
<haasn> MonkeyDust: Either 14.04 or 16.04
<conall> ssh -Y for trusted X forwarding
<haasn> (I cannot find a way to set the keyboard layout non-interactively in either ver, pretty much)
<Melio> I'm going to get a raspberry pi, basicly because i have an expensive linode
<Melio> does ubuntu run on linode?
<Melio> i mean R.pi
<Melio> i hear the later versions are more powerful and have wifi on version 3
<MonkeyDust> Melio  #raspberrypi
<Melio> I mean you can add it
<Melio> I'm more concerned if ubuntu runs on it
<hateball> Melio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<AlexPortable> I can start Ubuntu if I 'boot from EFI file' and then select the folder \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi, but not from the boot manager
<hateball> Melio: I don't know if anyone has tried the RPi3 yet tho
<Melio> hateball,  yeah 2 is ot, but 3 is so new it's not imaged yet
<Melio> I'll be happy to ditch my 300$ linode
<Melio> I don't really need it
<Melio> I justified it by saying, I need a good linux box for servers and experimental deployments
<jushur> Melio: the rpi2 and rpi3 can run ubuntu very well. just get a quality sdcard. for it.
<Melio> and having a local machine that ages and requires 2-3 year upgrades was dumb financially
<Melio> jushur,  I plan to
<haasn> MonkeyDust: Do you know where the debconf scripts for keyboard-configuration are located? I'm just gonna reverse engineer this script to figure out how I can fool it into thinking my keyboard is german
<Melio> Local builds are all i need, and virtualized stuff isnt that good
<Melio> too much ram
<mrsqueaky21> I want you to join me
<haasn> MonkeyDust: Aaah, I finally found the answer: localectl set-x11-keymap de pc105 nodeadkeys && dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive keyboard-configuration
<haasn> This works :)
<MonkeyDust> haasn  i was away, glad you found it
<haasn> `localectl` is where the keyboard-configuration debconf gets its results from
<hpp> eh why is ubuntu 16.04-beta1 chinese by default? changed language but recycle bin and home folde is still in chinese
<chotaz`w> hpp, its beta, never expect stable usage
<hil> 台北?  .oO( ;) )
<pureheart23> which channel has the most visitor
<MonkeyDust> hpp  #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> pureheart23  this is ubuntu support
<pbx> i've got two accounts on this machine (14.04). i use Synapse with both of them. super-esc is the hotkey i've been using, then one account stopped allowing it. i.e. synapse says it's already in use, but i don't see it in the hotkeys in Keyboard settings. how can i track down the conflict? (or if it's a bogus conflict message, the cause)?
<pureheart23> MonkeyDust: why do you to be so strict? I'm not in school anymore
<pureheart23> gtg
<pantato_> quit
<Es0teric> anybody here?
<EriC^^> Es0teric: sure
<teward> Es0teric: asking a real question helps, usually, as we respond better to actual questions.  It's not helpful to ask if anyon eis around.
<Es0teric> ok so i have this server and there is a zip file that constantly keeps injecting itself and unpacking itself causing it to crash... how do i find the source of that is causing that?
<EriC^^> Es0teric: sounds like something is copying it over and extracting it?
<EriC^^> Es0teric: who owns the zipfile?
<Es0teric> EriC^^ www-data
<EriC^^> Es0teric: ok, so something that has to do with the webserver is doing it
<EriC^^> what's running as www-data?
<Es0teric> the webserver
<EriC^^> just a normal apache webserver?
<Es0teric> yeah
<EriC^^> where's the file being put?
<joy> quit
<Es0teric> EriC^^ in the root of the site
<EriC^^> Es0teric: what's the name of the file?
<MonkeyDust> !details | Es0teric
<ubottu> Es0teric: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Es0teric> EriC^^ jtvz.zip
<EriC^^> Es0teric: you need to check your websites code
<EriC^^> are you using php with it?
<Es0teric> EriC^^ yeah
<EriC^^> what does the zipfile contain?
<EriC^^> does the site do any other zipping stuff?
<Hell-Razor> hey fellas... just need a litle help with patching the kernel, anybody good with editing patches?
<Hell-Razor> the patch off sourceforge doesnt seem to work =(
<MonkeyDust> Hell-Razor  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntu-kernel
<Hell-Razor> ah ok
<Hell-Razor> probably better in there MonkeyDust
<Es0teric> EriC^^ i just decided to gut the whole thing
<Es0teric> this is pointless right now
<EriC^^> Es0teric: gut it?
<Es0teric> EriC^^ yeah
<Es0teric> change the directory
<Es0teric> i am just moving the files
<EriC^^> not following what you mean
<Es0teric> EriC^^ what does it mean when there is a user called 1001 ?
<EriC^^> it's the user's uid
<Es0teric> EriC^^ would that appear when a user has been deleted?
<EriC^^> are you saying a literal user called 1001?
<EriC^^> the problem is that we're not fortune tellers
<Hell-Razor> damn everybodys asleep in the kernel place
<MonkeyDust> Es0teric  what are you doing, hoping to achieve and what brings you here?
<nacc> Hell-Razor: just an fyi, you don't want to ever edit patches
<Es0teric> MonkeyDust EriC^^ is helping me
<EriC^^> Es0teric: actually i'm not understanding anything you're saying
<EriC^^> and i feel more like i'm an info box than helping you
<Es0teric> EriC^^ give me a sec
<Es0teric> i have to check something
<Hell-Razor> nacc well the kernel directory was incorrect
<Hell-Razor> nacc thats all i edited
<chotaz`w> He's completely outtee x)
<nacc> Hell-Razor: hand-edit patches will tend to make them not apply
<nacc> Hell-Razor: you should *hand-apply* the patch and regenerate it
<nacc> if anything
<Hell-Razor> nacc it wasnt aplying either way lol
<Hell-Razor> applying
<nacc> Hell-Razor: also what do you mean the "kernel directory"?
<Hell-Razor> nacc it was looking for the kernel in /usr/src/linux-4.4/ instead of /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-040400
<nacc> Hell-Razor: um ... that's the kernel's headers
<nacc> Hell-Razor: not the source
<Hell-Razor> nacc ah that could be the isse... where does the kernel sit then
<nacc> Hell-Razor: I don't think you should be editing your kernel if this is where you are at :)
<nacc> Hell-Razor: but you either need to download the source package for the kernel you care about, or use git
<nacc> or grab the tarball from upstream
<Hell-Razor> nacc /usr/src/linux is where it symlinks to... I am just not used to ubuntu yet
<nacc> in short, "it depends" :)
<nacc> if you only have /usr/src/linux-headers, then you don't have the kernel source installed, afaict
<Hell-Razor> nope. I understand it now nacc I think... going to take a lot longer than what I was originally thinking
<jesperson> Does anyone here know how to get my panels back via the terminal? :D I kind of removed them all
<jushur> jesperson: panel?
<rilleh> jesperson: dpkg-reconfigure I would guess
<jesperson> jushur, Like where my icons are and my shortcus
<jesperson> shortcuts*
<jesperson> I don't know the name is the package rilleh
<jesperson> name of the package*
<jushur> just open the aps and then rightklick them and "lock to launcher"
<rilleh> dpkg -L |grep ubuntu maybe?
<jesperson> that returns an error
<rilleh> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<rilleh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/620947/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration-on-15-04
<Bobbejaantje> Is there any way on packages.ubuntu.com to check reverse-dependencies, as in to get a list of packaes that depend on package X given package X
<chotaz`w> jushur, set the "routes" to my issue tracker and gitlab on my hosts file still having issues. I guess i gotta take this to the sysadm.
<Schalla> Bobbejaantje: Maybe apt-cache rdepends <package>?
<Schalla> I know, thats not on packages.ubuntu.com
<glassd> What happened to pushd/popd?
<jushur> chotaz`w: maybe you have dns bleed trough issues for your vpn config? so it tries to go over internet?
<Bobbejaantje> Schalla, well, I don't have Ubuntu installed right now, hence I'm searching for a way to do it online
<leonardo_> ciao
<leonardo_> ciao
<chotaz`w> !it | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<leonardo_> hello
<chotaz`w> well hey there :D
<leonardo_> how old are you
<nacc> glassd: what do you mean?
<leonardo_> how old are you
<chotaz`w> leonardo_, that's irrelevant, just ask
<chotaz`w> !ask | leonardo_ If you have any questions regarding ubuntu
<ubottu> leonardo_ If you have any questions regarding ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Schalla> Bobbejaantje: Nothing I would be aware of.
<leonardo_> sex
<nacc> Bobbejaantje: I don't think so, as it uses quite a bit of resources to do that serarch :)
<glassd> nacc, I've got this script to update some firmware and it requires pushd and popd
<glassd> bash is saying the commands are not founf
<glassd> found*
<nacc> glassd: are you sure you're on bash?
<glassd> pretty shure
<nacc> glassd: as that sounds like a dash error
<Bobbejaantje> nacc, they could've just generated them once and cached them though, but hmm.
<Bobbejaantje> I'll go see if there's an ubuntu in a browser somewere or somethng
<leonardo_> ciao
<glassd> omg... I'm going to kill the person who designed this bs
<Schalla> Bobbejaantje: Easiest way: Get an container / vm
<chotaz`w> Bobbejaantje, or a linode, i guess
<nacc> Bobbejaantje: maybe, but there is a lot of stuff to cache then ... in any case, for most users that need to know about reverse-dependencies, they can run ubuntu and use reverse-depends, apt-cach, etc
<glassd> nacc, for some reason this thing extracts another script and then runs it in sh
<nacc> glassd: which might be dash? :)
<glassd> sounds like that might be the case
<cariveri> hi
<cariveri> when after a ubuntu upgrade the speaker does nto soudn anymore. what can I do?
<chotaz`w> cariveri, open up a terminal, run alsamixer and see if anything is listed as 'MM'
<cariveri> chotaz`w: no nothing in MM
<cariveri> chotaz`w: testfile with audio is on for testing. but no sound on the speakers. the inline output sounds normal to the headphones.
<McBride36> I'm trying to use grep and searching hexchat logs. The channels start with #. i've tried grep "blah" -ri \#channel.log and it returns no such file. Any idea what i should be typing instead?
<McBride36> (i am in the correct folder as well)
<oscar__> lol
<oscar__> adios bitches
<Rochvellon>  / is root, try instead ./
<akik> McBride36: your grep command works fine for me (i created #channel.log with test as content)
<McBride36> well shoot. i must be doing something wrong then. thanks for testing it
<Lorne> hey all.  I have an older win machine I'd like to use Ubuntu on...can't seem to get it to install dual-boot...so was thinking to copy the old system (C:) to a bootable USB
<Lorne> ...is that crazy?  ...or easy?
<akik> McBride36: usually the options come after the command but didn't matter in this case
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | Lorne
<ubottu> Lorne: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<McBride36> akik, i got it. needed to go one level in. the recursive wasn't working for some reason
<Tyrantelf> Having an issue with 14.04.  During the boot it drops me to an intramfs shell with an error that it can't find my LVM partition, but I've looked and it seems to be more than that.  It's not detecting any of the harddrives, period.  Any help?
<akik> McBride36: in that case you were in a directory which didn't have #channel.log :)
<McBride36> akik, yup, #channel.log was present in each folder in that directory. Might have just been my inexperience working against me
<akik> McBride36: if you want to grep recursively from the current directory "grep -ri something ."
<rem505> I tried to save a file and a list of about 6 things came up.  So I clicked the one I wanted, then it said 'can't open file to write' how do I save the file?
<jgcampbell300> if i wanted to modify txt files from cli in linux would i be wantint grep or sed ?
<rem505> it is an existing file
<EriC^^> jgcampbell300: sed
<jgcampbell300> EriC^^: do you have link to good list of examples ?
<EriC^^> not really
<jgcampbell300> EriC^^: ok ty
<EriC^^> np
<ioria> jgcampbell300, http://www.theunixschool.com/2014/08/sed-examples-remove-delete-chars-from-line-file.html
<jgcampbell300> ioria: ty
<ioria> jgcampbell300,  you're welcome
<day2ubuntu> my headphones arent working lub15.1
<day2ubuntu> can I edit the alsa file?
<dretnx> Is there anything for ubuntu like bottom docker of yosemite osx, which has blurred panel behind icons?
<dretnx> I know about cairo docker, which emulates previous docker of osx
<MonkeyDust> dretnx  15.10 has 'plank'
<nicomachus> so I'm still getting an error from the Chrome repo. any ideas on a fix for this, besides uninstalling chrome?
<trunk_monkey> google-chrome-stable?
<trunk_monkey> Installed from the .deb?
<nicomachus> yes. one sec, I'll re-paste the rror
<nicomachus> error
<nicomachus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15274394/
<nicomachus> apparently google killed their 32 bit packages, but didn't adjust the source listing.
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  open the file, it only contains amd64 md5sums
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  chances are, that google chrome no longer supports 32bit
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: I'm using 64bit Chrome though
<kush8singh> #sympy
<_owl> Yo, is this channel 'bout Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> _owl: that might be a good guess
<MonkeyDust> _owl  type /topic
<_owl> Cause i'm having a lot of trouble with it :D
<MonkeyDust> _owl  let's hear it, in one line
<_owl> EVERYTHING
<_owl> hahaha no joke
<_owl> I am new to Ubuntu and dont really no what to do.
<nicomachus> well, here's a good start:
<MonkeyDust> !manual | _owl start here
<ubottu> _owl start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<linuxlove> how can i install cpanel on ubuntu 15.10?
<_owl> MonkeyDust thanks, but how exactly do i get the !manual ?
<nacc> _owl: it's the link in what ubottu said
<_owl> ah great thanks.
<jgcampbell300> can sed find all the dollar ammounts in a page ?
<jgcampbell300> sed -i -e 's/[0-9].[0-9]{2}/
<ary> Hi. I have a VGA R9 380 on my desktop. I am using the driver downloaded from ATI. The problem is with the OS windows effects. When minimize and maximize windows with to much text, some noise glitch ocour onthe screen. Another thing is when I am working on inkscape or gimp. I did not notice improvements when i am working. The time to render an effect is the same without the new VGA.
<jgcampbell300> sed -i -e 's/[0-9].[0-9]{2}/$\d1.\d2/' that i think is what im trying to do
<jgcampbell300> its not working so i am thining the \d1 is is wrong format
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: . (period) doesn't mean period in regex
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: oh ya ... isnt that wildcard for anything ?
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: "any single character" not sure if punctuation is considered a character
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: actually, regex101 says that should work
<jgcampbell300> tryed sed -i 's/([0-9])(.)([0-9]{2})/($\1)(.)(\2/)' 2pagetest .. i have something wrong there to
<tgm4883> although would only work for dollar amounts up to 9
<Art257> wich software does the ubuntu community recommend me as an alternative for total commander?
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: hmm ... how would i make it go up as high as needed
<dejavou42> after upgrade of chrome, I'm getting SSL connection error (Err_SSL_Protocol_Error) when trying to connect to google sites Other https sites work from chrome, and google sites work from firefox. So I know it isn't a library problem. Any thoughts on what I should do?
<nicomachus> found this, regarding the Google error: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/T1m-U8QI7bM;context-place=topicsearchin/chrome/Linux$20repo%7Csort:date
<chotaz`w>  Art257 what features are you looking to get similar to total commander, the command like is the best file explorer out there :)
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: [0-9]+.[0-9]{2}
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: note the +
<chotaz`w> s/like/line
<Art257> i have a couple of mp3's scattern in many directorys, and want to put them all in one
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: ahh
<nicomachus> Art257: from the terminal, you can use 'find' with .mp3 to find them all.
<chotaz`w> ^
<nicomachus> you could probably also do something like 'mv *.mp3 /Destination/Directory/for/all/.mp3'
<tgm4883> nicomachus: that would only find it in the current directory. using xargs with the find command might work
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: so sed -i -e 's/([0-9]+.[0-9]{2})/
<jgcampbell300>  should find all the numbers formated as ####.##
<Art257> thx i try it
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: yea
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: would you have thousands with comma separaters?
<chotaz`w> Art257, something like 'find ~/ -type f -name "*.mp3" | xargs cp -t ~/Music'
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: oh .. ya ... 100s no comma then 1000s up would add a comma
<dejavou42> nicomachus: Regarding the google error, that is probably due to double entries of the repo in sources.list. I don't know who you were originally helping
<chotaz`w> Art257, then all the mp3s found in your home folder will end up in $HOME/Music
<nicomachus> dejavou42: I'm exploring it for myself. It's a widespread issue, apparently.
<tgm4883> chotaz`w: That might cause an issue since ~/Music is inside ~/
<dejavou42> nichomachus: ok. Check your /etc/apt/sources.list I'll guarantee that there are two entries for the google repo
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: i think this would work but im betting the $ is going to be seen wrong )
<nicomachus> dejavou42: nope. just one.
<nicomachus> and it's in sources.list.d/
<nicomachus> google-chrome.list , google-chrome.list.distUpgrade , and google-chrome.list.save
<nicomachus> pretty standard stuff.
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: [0-9]?\*,?[0-9]+\.[0-9]{2}
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: I mean [0-9]*,?[0-9]+\.[0-9]{2}
<tgm4883> dumb laptop keyboard
<dejavou42> nichomachus: what is the actual error you are getting
<nicomachus> dejavou42: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15274394/
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: how high of a number do you want to look for?
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: the highest number should not be over 100,000.00
<jgcampbell300> hmm i need to look up the ?
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: ok, that should work then
<dejavou42> nicomachus: google chrome's linux dev team decided to stop supporting 32 bit systems as of this month.
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: so am i looking for sed or regex when working with what you just wrote ?
<dejavou42> 32 bit linux systems that is
<nicomachus> dejavou42: yes, I know. but I'm on 64bit, using 64bit Chrome.
<nicomachus> dejavou42: do you have Chrome installed/
<dejavou42> nicomachus: yes
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: regex
<dejavou42> and I'm having a different problem with it
<nicomachus> dejavou42: and do you get that error if you run apt-get update?
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: https://regex101.com/
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: tyvm
<dejavou42> nicomachus: I had a similar error yesterday that was caused by dual entries for http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicomachus> dejavou42: yea, it's not listed in my sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15274677/
<dejavou42> nicomachus: today, I'm not getting any errors from apt-get update
<alkisg> nicomachus, what's the output of this? grep -r chrome /etc/apt/sources.list*
<nicomachus> alkisg: all normal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15274693/
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: wow ... that is a great tool
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: so if i want to use something like . $ or other that regex is going to see as special ... isnt there a way to say that these between () are normal text like /n(text) ?
<Lorne> the bot didn't help earlier... I'm currently running Ubuntu off a USB stick...wondering if I can clone my C: (win startup disk) to another external USB drive that I can later boot from...
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: you just escape the character with \
<nicomachus> Lorne: you can, with dd
<Lorne> ...I *think* Im finished with the win stuff...but to be sure - want this backup!
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: I did that in the one I posted, so it works as a period now
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: ahh ok so sed -i -e 's/([0-9]*,?[0-9]+\.[0-9]{2})/\&(\1)/' test should put a $ before any that matches
<nicomachus> Lorne: this should help. Please don't PM, ask in the channel so others can verify that you're getting good advice, and offer additional advice: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: no? you don't have a $ in there
<Lorne> thanks nicomaus
<tgm4883> jgcampbell300: you can always test without -i with sed
<jgcampbell300> tgm4883: ahh nother typo ... it came back invalid reference /1
<cariveri> oh god. installing a prop. nvidia driver crashed it all. dotn even have access to a console. can I reset to xorg driver from live ubuntu?
<Lorne> nicomachus - ok - its going...crossing my fingers... thx again...
<Art257> i tryed this -> find /media/artur/TOSHIBA\ EXT/Backup/F/ -type f -name "*.mp3" and i found all my mp3's. and how to copy them into the final dastination?
<tgm4883> cariveri: you could boot in recovery mode
<tgm4883> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Art257> i mean move sry
<dejavou42> I'm getting err_ssl_protocol_err in chrome only on google sites (so far). These sites work in firefox, so I think I can rule out a library issue. Any thoughts?
<trunk_monkey> Art257: find /path/to/search/ -type f -name "regular-expression-to-find-files" | xargs cp -t /target/path/
<akik> trunk_monkey: thanks for cp -t. learn something new every day
<trunk_monkey> That's why I hang out in here; always learning, it's a blast
<akik> trunk_monkey: xargs also has -I {} which makes it so you can put the match at {}
<Art257> @tunk_monkey i tryed but i get this
<cariveri> tgm4883: ok I got to the console. is there a reset to xorg driver ?
<Art257> xargs: unmatched single quote; by default quotes are special to xargs unless you use the -0 option
<Art257> mv: invalid option -- 'C'
<Art257> Try 'mv --help' for more information.
<sjohnson> is there a any bot information about DROWN and Ubuntu, if it's anything to be worried about?
<sjohnson> i don't see it mentioned in the /topic.
<nicomachus> !paste | Art257
<ubottu> Art257: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomachus> !drown | sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson: Ubuntu is not vulnerable to the SSLv2 DROWN attack. Please see http://ubottu.com/y/drown and https://drownattack.com/ for more information.
<tgm4883> cariveri: it's been awhile since I've messed with that. Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<sjohnson> nicomachus++
<nicomachus> :D
<jgcampbell300> so in regex how do i refer to a capturing group ?
<cariveri> tgm4883: yes there ius
<sjohnson> nicomachus: one more question.  on the link that bot gave, what does "DNE" stand for in the version list?
<nicomachus> sjohnson: I'm not entirely sure... my guess would be "Does Not Effect"
<sjohnson> might be "Does Not Exist."
<sjohnson> a legend would be helpful but, oh well.
<tgm4883> cariveri: I believe you can just rename that file (to xorg.conf.BAK or similiar) and then reboot
<trunk_monkey> one sec Art257
<cariveri> tgm4883: let me try.
<nicomachus> sjohnson: asking some folks, one sec
<trunk_monkey> find /media/artur/TOSHIBA\ EXT/Backup/F/ -type f -name "*.mp3" | xargs cp -t ~/path/to/folder
<sjohnson> nicomachus: sweet, right on.
 * sjohnson waits patiently
<trunk_monkey> Art257: try that one
<ubuntu704> Hi my backup program ran last night. It's supposed to save the backup to a secondary hard drive, but it ran out of space so it did not finish running. Now my primary hard drive is out of space. I think it's stored in some cache file but I can't seem to find it. I checked .cache and temp but nothing was there. Does anyone know where my hard drive space went?
<nicomachus> sjohnson: yes, it means "Does Not Exist"
<sjohnson> nicomachus: cool.  thanks again.  you have been very helpful!
<nicomachus> o7
<sjohnson> (we need more people like you on freenode)
<nicomachus> this channel is full of 'em ;)
<ioria> google chrome 32bit seems dead .... anyone knows ?
<nicomachus> ioria: been struggling with it all morning
<trunk_monkey> lol
<ioria> nicomachus, ohh
<nicomachus> Google killed all 32bit repos, but they messed up the 64bit repo in the process
<nicomachus> I tried asking in #chrome but they're slow to answer, and there's only one post on the Chrome forums, with no answers yet. I bumped it.
<trunk_monkey> ubuntu704: try du --max-depth=1 /home/ | sort -n -r
<ioria> nicomachus, have you tried to add  [arch=amd64]  in sources ?
<Art257> it dont works if i use the "~"
<nicomachus> ioria: no... but I will
<Art257> he dont find the destination with tabulator
<nicomachus> mine is in sources.list.d/ though
<trunk_monkey> Art257: the ~ just mean /home/youruser/
<cariveri> tgm4883: no didnt work :(
<trunk_monkey> if you're using a direct path, just omit that
<trunk_monkey> example: /home/arthur/music
<Art257> nope
<ioria> nicomachus, yes, like      deb [arch=amd64]  http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Art257> xargs unmatchesd single ....
<trunk_monkey> You syntax must be wrong then Art257 can you paste the command you're running please
<trunk_monkey> ubuntu704: also see here, that process might just be hanging on to the backup http://serverfault.com/questions/315181/df-says-disk-is-full-but-it-is-not
<Art257> find /media/artur/TOSHIBA\ EXT/Backup/F/ -type f -name "*.mp3" | xargs cp -t /home/artur/Music/
<trunk_monkey> ubuntu704: you can check w/ sudo lsof +L1
<Art257> sec
<rory> What is this weird character at the end of the lines? http://i.imgur.com/VgzEJTx.png
<Art257> this find /media/artur/TOSHIBA\ EXT/Backup/F/ -type f -name "*.mp3" | xargs cp -t /media/artur/Musik/
<Art257> without this
<nicomachus> ioria: that did the trick. I'll spread the fix a bit to people that were asking
<k1l_> rory: a windows linebreak?
<terry_> new user and need help
<ioria> nicomachus, ok
<k1l_> terry_: just describe the issue and what system is in use. then people can try to help
<cariveri> tgm4883: filesystem is read only. xorg.conf cant be moved.
<tgm4883> cariveri: you've got to remount it as rw
<tgm4883> cariveri: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<terry_> install system but it quickly freezes - how to aproach problem
<trunk_monkey> Art257: your backslash should be a forward slash at the end of TOSHIBA i believe
<ubuntu704> Hi my backup program ran last night. It's supposed to save the backup to a secondary hard drive, but it ran out of space so it did not finish running. Now my primary hard drive is out of space. I think it's stored in some cache file but I can't seem to find it. I checked .cache and temp but nothing was there. Does anyone know where my hard drive space went?
<TomyWork> something is setting my umask to 002 and i dont know what. I went through /etc/{bash,profile}*, /etc/login.defs, ~/.*
<Art257> it autocompleted
<TomyWork> each recursively
<TomyWork> i'm on kubuntu 14.04
<trunk_monkey> ubuntu704: did you see my previous comments
<Art257> the first command works fine
<Art257> cp fails
<terry_> I need help to get help
<tgm4883> Art257: does it fail with an error?
<phenomenon> I have installed ubuntu 15.10 and the support is like 9 month I believe. Will it be able to upgrade it to next LTS?
<tgm4883> phenomenon: yes
<Art257> y
<k1l_> phenomenon: yes
<phenomenon> Sweet, thanks tgm4883 and k1l_ =)
<Art257> unmatched single quote
<tgm4883> phenomenon: yw
<k1l_> phenomenon: when 16.04 is released the GUI update-manager will ask if you want to upgrade.
<cariveri> tgm4883: but would I make a mount point there? when it doesnt let me make a dir.
<phenomenon> k1l_, wonderful =)
<terry_> not it freezes when I do anything - sometime while coming up
<phenomenon> im starting to like ubuntu more and more =)
<tgm4883> cariveri: you shouldn't need to make a mountpoint. You are remounting it to the same location
<mekhami> can someone explain to me why clipboards make no sense in ubuntu
<trunk_monkey> Art257: must have a ' in one of your files
<tgm4883> mekhami: what do you mean?
<mekhami> tgm4883: i use vim and i have to jump through hoops to be able to copy paste to/from anywhere
<mekhami> tgm4883: also just the difference between middle click paste and ctrl v paste and all that stuff
<mekhami> why isn't there just one clipboard
<mekhami> where things go no matter how you copy no matter how you paste
<terry_> do not know where to begin
<trunk_monkey> OK Art257 add -printf'"%p"\n' to your find command
<tgm4883> mekhami: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClipboardPersistence
<trunk_monkey> find /media/artur/TOSHIBA\ EXT/Backup/F/ -type f -name "*.mp3" -printf'"%p"\n' | xargs cp -t ~/path/to/folder
<Art257> trunk_monkey i answered
<tgm4883> mekhami: so blame X11, but then just install an application to fix it
<terry_> out of my domain - need to know where to start
<cariveri> tgm4883: ok. done. xorg.conf is now empty. but reboot leads to same problem still.
<tgm4883> cariveri: empty or gone. There is a difference
<terry_> yes rebooted for hours
<tgm4883> cariveri: if the file doesn't exist, then ubuntu should boot with default graphics drivers
<cariveri> tgm4883: but it didnt. it somehow goes around it.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> cariveri: what caused this?
<TomyWork> found my answer: There's "USERGROUPS_ENAB yes" in login.defs, which modifies the umask
<cariveri> tgm4883: I dont know. but I found this to reinstall xorg : http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<TomyWork> so that is new in 14.04 vs. the upgraded 13.04 i had before
<cariveri> tgm4883: I dont know. but I found this to reinstall xorg : http://superuser.com/questions/909268/cant-reconfigure-xorg
<tgm4883> cariveri: I'd attempt reconfiguring first. That's not written with ubuntu in mind
<doMynation> I tried to update my php7.0 install to the latest version (7.0.4), so I did `sudo apt-get install php7.0`, it said `1 newly installed package`, but when I do `php -v` i still get 7.0.3. Doing `dpkg -s php7.0` says php7.0.4 is installed though. Does that ring a bell to anyone ? I did restart the php service to make sure.
<tgm4883> cariveri: granted, I don't have the time currently to go in depth troubleshooting this with you right now
<cariveri> tgm4883: ok. then Ill go with that.
<riu> i need help wiht the siystem ubuntu mate the problim is idon't have sound
<dejavou42> after a little more investigation with my problem here is exact error that chrome is throwing: ERROR:nss_util.cc(845)] After loading Root Certs, loaded==false: NSS error code: -8018
<ppotts_> Finally figured out the reason for trusry32 mini.iso failing to install. It is a bug and the work around is to use the isos mentioned in comment #10 on this page. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1546459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546459 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "segfault at b774bd9d ip b7352a0d sp bfda8f30 error 7 in libresolv-2.19.so[b7349000+13000]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Art257> cheers open source scene -> tunk_monkey *****
<trunk_monkey> cheers mate!
<JNSamuel> lol wtf did they do to ubuntu, what a mess.
<cariveri> tgm4883: thank you so far. that did it. at least I can retry the other driver options now and see if I have to reset it all again.
<apatters> JNSamuel why is it a mess?
<JNSamuel> the latest non LTS version looks like someone had a pink fetish
<k1l_> JNSamuel: anything for the technical support in here? if not please put that chatter to the offtopic channels. and the rantings to your own blog.
<JNSamuel> yeah, rude people as always.
<k1l_> ragequit of a known troll, as always.
<mistawright> hi guys I have some servers and wanted to know the best/easiest way copy users from box to box?
<nacc> mistawright: scp / rsync?
<hasan> hi
<apatters> Is this a tech support only channel? Are there other channels for discussing Ubuntu?
<Tyrantelf> apatters: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest12530> wait there is a Turkish server?
<Pici> !tr | Guest12530
<ubottu> Guest12530: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dax> !seen bazhang
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<dax> :(
<jbwiv> anyone here successfully using 15.10 on a iMac late 2013?
<Guest12530> Thanks
<fabio_> Olá, teria algum canal onde eu possa tirar duvidas sobre ferramentas pentest do kali ou backbox?
<bazhang> !kali | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang>    #kali-linux   fabio_
<fabio_> obrigado
<mistawright> nacc, is there nothing more elegant than copying over files and making sure you dont copy system users etc? you would think something would have been thought up at this point
<day2ubuntu> how do i get permission to edit a cfg file?
<nacc> mistawright: sorry, not sure what you mean? "copy system users"?
<nacc> mistawright: are you asking about backing up filesystems?
<DDR> Can anyone recommend a practical guide to setting up the environment around SSH keys? I'd like to have it so my key does have a password, but I don't have to enter the password every time I open up my console again.
<DDR> Right now, I have my .bashrc file set to run ssh-add with my passwordless key, and hoooly smokes is it nice to use with .ssh/config now.
<rdw200169> DDR: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ssh-passwordless-login-with-keychain-for-scripts/
<DDR> oo, that looks excellent!
<DDR> Thank you.
<cariveri> hey. back to the old problem. I install a new audio driver manually but still no speaker soudn and no output on the alsamixers MM. how to troubleshoot this?
<Lorne> hey quick q.. I'm using dd to clone a drive... used the command sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc ....and I THINK I missed putting the '1' 's in...
<Lorne> its working (?)...but did I mess up?  Worry or not?
<genii> Lorne: If sdc is smaller, you will have a problem
<nacc> Lorne: you told dd to clone the disks fully
<nacc> Lorne: if you had a numeric suffix, you'd be telling it to clone the specified partitions
<nacc> Lorne: so it all depends
<Lorne> ...sdc is bigger...wanted EVERYTHING copied over (basically its a WIN boot disk...and I want to simply move it to external...incase I ever need it again)
<genii> Lorne: Should be fine then. Although after both will have same UUID, so you'll have to change that
<Lorne> ...so from what you said...I'm OK?   (its been running 30 mins...already ...still going...)
<genii> Lorne: dd takes a while. Now it's just a waiting game until you get command prompt back. Maybe go grab a coffee, etc :)
<Lorne> genii : UUID? ...I'll never use them together...I will simply test it can boot from the external drive...then I'm full installing Ubuntu onto this old laptop
<nacc> Lorne: yeah, i mean it will depend on the size of the disks, and your controller's speed, etc. But can take a while for sure
<Lorne> ok cool.  thx for the confidence :)
<genii> Lorne: The problem comes if you have both attached during boot, it will want to use the UUID of the first one matching, which might not be the one you want. Also the point of UUIDS is to be unique so can be other unexpected results
<sEiNZu> Good evening
<sEiNZu> Does anyone have a time right now and could help me with a problem?
<tinyalpha> hello ubuntu
<yayel59_> sEiNZu : explain your problem
<phil42> wossa motta u?
<sEiNZu> I installed 15.04 desktop 64bit on a usb stick 32gb. Im using it for an old thin client(Fujitsu Siemens Futro s550). Im using a tv (Grundig 42 VLE 9474) as monitor. My problem is that after the bootscreen the login screen pops up very shortly and then the tv doesnt get a signal anymore
<sEiNZu> When i press strg+alt+f1 i do get into the terminal tho.
<yayel59_> sEiNZu : I suppose you use an hdmi output
<akik> fyi strg = ctrl
<sEiNZu> Yes
<pilne> isn't 15.04 EOL?
<baizon> yes it is EOL
<nacc> pilne: yes, as of 2/4/2016
<nacc> sEiNZu: pilne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nacc> sEiNZu: I would try with 15.10, at this point
<pilne> i get nervous with EOL stuff, which is why i'm praying i can get the gf onto a linux before win7 goes eol, cuz she hates 8/10
<nacc> sEiNZu: as 15.04 is out of support
<yayel59_> sEiNZu : maybe the solution is to put a monitor on the vga out put and activate the hdmi
<yayel59_> I wonder why the support is now so short for non LTS
<nacc> yayel59_: it's always been 9 months, i think?
<nacc> or so
<sEiNZu> yayel59_ what exactly do you mean?
<samantha> Quit
<samantha> quit
<samantha> wtf
<yayel59_> for 12.10 and before it was 18 months
<pilne> try /quit
<samantha> thx
<k1l_> yayel59_: it was doubled work for the longer non-LTS releases. so they shortened it to 9 months. if you want long support stay with lts
<dax> yayel59_: so that there are fewer concurrent supported versions, which decreases workload for the security team etc.
<dax> yayel59_: the excuse being that people who don't upgrade pretty much straight away should be on LTS
<Rilen> Hi
<gr33nbits> heias
<yayel59_> yes but just now, the last LTS is a bit old, the next is in beta, the last non-LTS will be EOF before the end of the year...
<yayel59_> I had to make install Ubuntu to 40 students and the choice was difficult
<yayel59_> finaly we choose 14.04 but some device was difficult to make work (wifi..)
<k1l_> yayel59_: there is the hwe for new kernels and xorg for better hardware support on the lts path
<k1l_> !hwe | yayel59_
<ubottu> yayel59_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> yayel59_: even with the hwe kernels and such?
<k1l_> and, the broadcom bcm43xx crap is a pain no matter what release you use :/
<nacc> sadly, yeah
<yann-kaelig> Hi. If I donload the actual 14.04LTS I will be able to update todirectly update to the next LTS 16.xx ?
<k1l_> yann-kaelig: yes.
<yann-kaelig> k1l_: ok nice thx :)
<k1l_> yann-kaelig: the official upgrade will be opened when 16.04.1 is released (might be in july)
<yann-kaelig> k1l_: ok thx. Was not sure becaure of the 15.xx version between this two LTS
<yann-kaelig> r/s
<brainard52> Would I ask for help in this channel or is there a different channel for that?
<Pici> brainard52: this is the place.
<brainard52> Cool. I'm sure you've heard this one before based on the gratuitous amount of askubuntu results I've found on it. Skype is refusing to install on 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04.  At the end of the day, after enabling i386, I'm still unable to install it.  " skype : Depends: skype-bin" and when I try to install skype-bin, it gives me another massive list.
<ed_1> hi, is there any companies that can give remote support for ubuntu/linux? search showed up nothing except the tools to do the job.
<nacc> brainard52: are you installing from partner or from skype's site?
<brainard52> I've tried from both to the same end
<nacc> brainard52: so you followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype ?
<brainard52> Yes
<nacc> brainard52: can you pastebin the output of `apt-get install skype`?
<ed_1> hi, is there any companies that can give remote support for ubuntu/linux? search showed up nothing except the tools to do the job.
<brainard52> http://pastebin.com/raw/XdCD61iW
<nacc> brainard52: and that was after an `apt-get update`?
<brainard52> Yes
<nacc> brainard52: if you did both methods of installation, did you clear out whateverw as done before?
<nacc> brainard52: and can you pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list and any contents of files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<brainard52> From the results I've found while searching, this occurs even on a clean installation.
<brainard52> Independent on the method
<tgm4883> ed_1: what kind of help are you looking for?
<tgm4883> brainard52: what version of ubuntu is this?
<brainard52> 14.04
<nacc> brainard52: http://askubuntu.com/questions/504689/cant-install-skype-4-3-on-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit implies old install attempts break it
<pilne> has steam been "fixed" on 15.10 or should i not waste my keystrokes?
<baizon> pilne: whats the problem? my steam is working perfect
<free29> Hello there
<pilne> hmmm, then i'll give it a go
<pilne> last time i tried about a month ago, the only way to get it working was some sneaky shit from the terminal
<baizon> pilne: well then you did something wrong
<pilne> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam, yes to all the crap, launch steam, let it update, log out, log in, try to launch and nada
<killerstorm> Hi. I use a Google-made Ubuntu 14.04 image on Google Cloud. Recently I found that it installed 20 different kernel versions. Somehow it has trusty (3.13), utopic (3.16) and vivid (3.19) kernels at that same time. Can anybody explain what is going on?
<popey> killerstorm: ask google :)
<cetex> I have a bunch of scripts that heavily modifies a minimal (debootstrap minbase) installation of ubuntu, currently i'm at a point where i'm thinking of wiping /etc/init* and writing everything i need from scratch (not much we need, vs the crazy amount of stuff that is installed by default and according to my experience introduce more issues than resolve stuff), any ideas how to do this a "proper way" or is the only "proper way" to get all source deb's, write pa
<EriC^^> killerstorm: maybe hwe kernels?
<tgm4883> killerstorm: my guess would be HWE, but yea, you'd have to ask them
<baizon> pilne: this was my only problem SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<pilne> hmmm, that sounds familiar baizon
<baizon> pilne: but that was a steam problem, got fixed using 1 command
<brainard52> I'm just going to pick up on this later.
<baizon> pilne: just try to install and report problems
<tgm4883> pilne: also it's worth mentioning that we can't fix issues with closed source software, so you are complaining to the wrong people
<Techspectre> I just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 and now my modified version of 10-evdev.conf doesn't work like it did. Has something about evdev changed?
<pilne> that is true, i just figured something might have been officially patched or somesuch, or an extra official pkg
<docmur> I have XMING installed on Windows and putty setup to forward the X session.  When I run virt-manager, I'm not getting any errors, but nothing shows up.  This was working fine two days ago and with no alterations, it fails today
<tgm4883> docmur: how is that a ubuntu issue?
<docmur> The server I'm connecting to is running 15.04 and it's what I'm launchig virt-manager from
<k1l_> docmur: sidenote: 15.04 is dead. you need to upgrade that to 15.10
<tgm4883> docmur: do you have another ubuntu box to test from?
<docmur> no, we only have Windows boxes for the clients and one Ubuntu server.  I've never seen this problem before :S
<tgm4883> docmur: and nothing changed on the ubuntu "server"?
<ed_1> <tgm4883> i am losing my wifi card after reboot or standby. cant seem to cure it so willing to pay
<akik> docmur: any other programs failing to display on xming?
<docmur> sorry I lied, I'm running 14.04
 * tgm4883 would fire up a live disk and see if it works there
<armguy> anyone know why ps does not show unscd in the output but status shows its running. I have tried ps aux auxm -eaH and only thing I can find is nscd , Is nscd the same thing even though two separate services?
<cetex> hm, maybe path-exclude /etc/init* could work in dpkg.. :)
<tgm4883> cetex: are you just looking at changing the init scripts?
<cetex> yeah. i'm building a pxe image, but i've spent at least a couple of weeks just troubleshooting the init scripts that fail for mysterious reasons
<cetex> and stuff that isn't needed
<cetex> for example, how to disable plymouth from launching, trying to do it the "right" way, it screws up console input during boot (and we want serial console during boot since we need to be able to troubleshoot why stuff isn't booting properly for some reason, not getting an ip is one of those)
<hecatae> docmur, there were windows updates last night, might be worth checking what microsoft "fixed"
<webigor> hi
<webigor> Is there anyone that knows why Google deleted origin-chip?
<webigor> from chrome
<cetex> preferrably i'd like it if i could disable some requirements easily, for example remove * depending on plymouth entirely since it's just wasting resources / consuming ramdisk
<ocealot> how do I install arch?
<Linkandzelda> i have a problem with one of my ubuntu servers running 14.04.3. when i use top without sudo or without being root i only get a small amount of processes shown. in 14.04.1 which was not the case. how can i change this to show all processes?
<akik> cetex: are you still using grub to boot it?
<cetex> nope.
<cetex> ipxe
<cetex> custom initscript (50lines of bash)
<cetex> zram for ramdisk
<cetex> it's basically what coreos does, but based on ubuntu.
<cetex> keeping it as close to a normal system as possible, but still very slim.
<cetex> *keeping the feel as close to a normal system as possible
<akik> i don't think #ubuntu wants to touch stuff that's that custom
<cetex> yeah. probably not
<ioria> cetex i used this, idk if fits your needs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<hpp> ocealot: you could try manjaro or antergos if you want arch
<ocealot> ok thanks
<ubuntu503> Hello. Can someone tell me when the Live Session User password is for ubuntu 16.04. I figured either ubuntu or password but no luck
<cetex> ioria: yeah. that's highly customized as well in our case..
<webigor> It's empty
<webigor> maybe
<ubuntu503> No. Unlock is not enabled without a password
<cetex> so, let's turn the question around then. If i want to remove the dependency from mountall on plymouth, is there a way to do this while still being able to download the latest mountall from ubuntu? :)
<cetex> some way to override it in the system?
<momo_> hi
<kisb_com> hello
<ubuntu503> Can someone tell me when the Live Session User password is for ubuntu 16.04. I figured either ubuntu or password but no luck
<CutMeOwnThroat> what are you using as the username
<tgm4883> cetex: have you tried dpkg --ignore-depends
<ubuntu503> CutMeOwnThroat: Live session user
<tgm4883> ubuntu503: have you tried no password?
<ubuntu503> tgm4883: not an option
<tgm4883> ubuntu503: what are you trying to do?
<cetex> tgm4883: nope, but i guess that requires that i download the deb's manually somehow?
<ubuntu503> tgm4883: unlock the screen
<ubuntu503> tgm4883: I walked away for a meeting and now the live usb session is locked
<cetex> i'd like some way of telling apt to ignore all dependencies on a certain package, just don't install it at any time, and don't complain about broken dependencies / force me to do apt-get -f install to install anything else..
<CutMeOwnThroat> how did you get into the session in the first place
<tgm4883> ubuntu503: so just hitting enter does nothing?
<cetex> maybe faking that it's installed could solve this
<CutMeOwnThroat> cetex, that's not how apt works
<nacc> cetex: i don't think that's a supported or possible operation
<nacc> cetex: you can't break a fundamental expectation of the package manager and expect it to work :)
<cetex> i kinda understand that.
<CutMeOwnThroat> cetex, you can always build and install outside the package system in /usr/local or so ... the job of apt is to keep dependencies between its packages consistent. it's doing it.
<nacc> cetex: the only other option you have, to pare a system down, is to build packages yourself
<nacc> cetex: i mean, you're basically getting into the distro business at that point, anyways :)
<cetex> yeah. i know
<cetex> but there's a huge step from heavily modifying a distro and building your own
<cetex> one would require a couple of hacks and similar, while the other would require rebuilding the entire system
<cetex> + maintaining updates.
<cetex> and i just want to heavily modify some parts of it.
<nacc> not when you're talking about removing all of /etc/init or plymouth
<nacc> that's basically a fork at that point
<nacc> it's no longer "modification", imo
<cetex> right. but building all packages myself is still a huge step from where i'm at now.
<bunya> hi
<CutMeOwnThroat> cetex, you can use equivs to make dummy packages that pretend that certain dependencies are there... or you can always unpack the package, remove the dependencies and re-pack it. Not that that's overly advisable.
<nacc> cetex: i just don't think you're going to be able to take the next step (removal of basic building blocks) without rebuilding something
<CutMeOwnThroat> cetex, and building packages is trivial with apt-get -b source <packagename>
<cetex> yeah.. i'll see what i end up with. maybe a couple of equivs could solve the problem.
<cetex> debootstrap -> install packages made with equivs to fix the dependency issues -> remove default packages -> solved.
<cetex> another alternative to do this "the proper way" is to basically make my own distro, but then we loose the possibility of a quick apt-get install <something> when troubleshooting a host, application or similar.
<CutMeOwnThroat> I don't see where you get the dependencies from, though... the packages need the libraries
<cetex> I'm just guessing here, but i don't see how mountall dpending on plymouth is neccesary for a chroot
<CutMeOwnThroat> I guess you will find out
<ioria> cetex, "Plymouth is a dependency of mountall which is a dependency of upstart. So upstart pulls in plymouth. "
<cetex> yeah. but i think i've gotten what i need. i'll create a fake plymouth package and fix the dependency that way instead.
<cetex> and a couple of others.
<CutMeOwnThroat> cetex, mountall is linked to  libply-boot-client.so.2
<CutMeOwnThroat> if you don't recompile it without whatever functionality is provided by this, it will not run
<CutMeOwnThroat> oh, and to libply.so.2
<cetex> but that isn't plymouth itself, that's libplymouth2.
<CutMeOwnThroat> but seriously... you should be doing this research... it's not actually so hard... and if you say you cannot, maybe this isn't a task you should do
<CutMeOwnThroat> I'm on debian... and there there is only a "plymouth" package
<CutMeOwnThroat> and it contains said runtime libraries
<CutMeOwnThroat> cetex, mkdir mountall; cd mountall;  apt-get download mountall ; unar mountall; tar -xvf data.tar.xz | grep bin/ ; ldd ./sbin/mountall
<CutMeOwnThroat> DONT show me the output of that... it's for you to look at, not for me
<monsieur_h> Heya
<teaearlgraycold> So I've got a weird issue - I probably just don't understand permissions though. So I was apache's user, www-data, to have access to the folder /var/ossec. That folder has 550 permissions, owner by root, and is in the ossec group. www-data is in the ossec group but can not read the /var/ossec folder.
<teaearlgraycold> Shouldn't the g+r permission bit for /var/ossec allow all users in the ossec group to read the folder?
<Arbok> hi, hows it going
<geirha> teaearlgraycold: Yes. They'll also need execute permissions to all parent directories up to, and including /
<teaearlgraycold> geirha: well / has a+x, /var has a+x, and they're all owned by root
<teaearlgraycold> And /var/ossec has g+x
<geirha> Right, then if  ''id''  outputs the ossec group, the current user should have access to list the directory content and enter it
<teaearlgraycold> geirha: okay looks like I was mistaken in how to add users to group. I was running `adduser <user> <group>`. What is the proper command?
<geirha> teaearlgraycold: that's correct, but it doesn't take effect in already logged in sessions
<teaearlgraycold> Okay I'll just restart it then
<geirha> if you log in as www-data again with e.g.  sudo -iu www-data
<geirha> yikes, no restart is way overkill
<teaearlgraycold> Well I can't log in as www-data
<teaearlgraycold> I can restart apache I guess
<geirha> ah like that, yes, restarting apache should do the trick
<teaearlgraycold> Awesome, that seems to have worked
<cetex> CutMeOwnThroat: sorry for the delay, i get what you mean, but currently i'm feeling pretty happy with being able to try out faking package installations, and then doing something like path-exclude /etc/init and similar to get it to work like we need it to do.
<teaearlgraycold> Thanks.
<xabbix> I'm experiencing high load average figures on a brand new server (installed from image today) with almost no running processes. Here's an image: http://i.imgur.com/aV46kz0.png
<xabbix> Any ideas how to detect where its coming from?
<Ben64> don't worry about it
<xabbix> Ben64: Was that for me?
<Ben64> yep
<xabbix> Ben64: Why shouldn't I worry? The server feels very sluggish, it's a 64GB mem with a Xeon processor, shouldn't be slow at all
<cetex> switch to top instead so you see irq's and stuff
<Ben64> how is it sluggish
<xabbix> Ben64: When I accidentally type an incorrect command, the time it takes the server to respond and tell me there's no such command is about 10 seconds. And overall, feels like its overloaded when you are waiting for various commands to output
<cetex> see if it's sys (sy) or waiting (wa) or similar
<cetex> should be line 3 in top
<cetex> my guess is storage issue
<xabbix> sy is at 0.0, wa is at 0.1
<Ben64> look at it while you're waiting on a command to output
<xabbix> one sec
<Ben64> maybe try atop too, it will show disk utilization
<cetex> ah, right. atop as well. or apt-get install sysstat and then "mpstat -P ALL 1"
<cetex> iowait, irq, soft and steal should all be very low in mpstat
<xabbix> Yes, absolute zero on all
<cetex> but i'm guessing you'll see iowait :)
<cetex> and the reason for iowait could be newly installed server and a raid controller which prioritizes syncing up the hard drives (if you run mirror, raid5 or similar) instead of giving you fast disk performance.
<xabbix> Its been this way for a few hours now, seems to be fixed now for whatever reason.
<xabbix> Load is down to 0.18
<xabbix> maybe my server provider had some scripts running after initial load? Not sure.
<teaearlgraycold> can I just edit /etc/fstab to add filesystems to mount on boot?
<Ben64> teaearlgraycold: yep
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: ^^ See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <- bodhi.zazen -Understanding fstab .
<alanr> hello
<alanr> brasilians?]
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<anonymous_> ....
<adeon_> can BTRFS be used in raid over the network?
<MonkeyDust> adeon_  better ask in #btrfs
<adeon_> thx monkeydust
<dillon> guys, I'm trying to install PCSX2 (playstation 2 emulator) and I went to noobslab to get all the commands for terminal and when I try to get the bios files all I get is "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found" I tried it four times and I get the same thing.  Here is the url I am using http://www.noobslab.com/2013/01/install-ps2-emulator-in-ubuntu.html could someone here help me out?
<hrrmph> dillon: nope. Those BIOS files are pirated
<dillon> hrrmph ok thanks, I wasn't sure
<hrrmph> dillon: there is some way to extract them from your own machine, but I think you have to hack it
<dillon> that is surpass my computer expertise
<Arvalmo> Hi all :)
<Executioner> Hi
<Bobzone> Hello
<Executioner>  I can't seem to be able to install htop-2.0 and apache-2.5 with apt-get, it can't find it within the repositories. Aren't they released now?
<Bobzone> Which ubuntu have you got installed?
<derpsauce> anyone good with taskwarrior?
<LambdaComplex> Executioner: I'm on Arch and it's only up to Apache 2.4, so I highly doubt 2.5 is in Ubuntu's repos
<Executioner> Oh, so it's only available from sources right now?
<Iridos> sns
<derpsauce> Yeah, It's not on any main ones, I found it in a website directory somewhere
<derpsauce> I'm specifically looking for taskd
<nacc> Executioner: xenial currently has 2.4.18 or so
<derpsauce> Any good links for installing that?
<LambdaComplex> https://httpd.apache.org/
<Executioner> What about htop2?
<LambdaComplex> The Apache website itself only has 2.4
<nacc> Executioner: 1.0.3 or so
<LambdaComplex> Executioner: So....who said 2.5 is out?
<Executioner> Saw somewhere that 2.0 was just released
<LambdaComplex> I meant Apache
<nacc> Executioner: yes, so "just released" has no bearing on it being in Ubuntu...
<nacc> Executioner: and, arguably, means it is *less* likely to be there
<LambdaComplex> Arch has it :P
<LambdaComplex> Executioner: "Recently-released software" and "Ubuntu" don't exactly mix, you know...
<nacc> LambdaComplex: tbh, don't care about arch here :)
<LambdaComplex> nacc: tbh, wasn't talking to you :)
<Executioner> LambdaComplex: that's actually news for me
<Executioner> Thanks anyway
<ahmad> hi.
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<ahmad> I need some help. when i run apt-get update. at the end i get this kind of messages. E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nacc> ahmad: what version of ubuntu?
<ahmad> and i cant find skype in ubuntu software center. i am on 15.10. new install
<ahmad> i have enabled ubuntu partners.
<The_Woodsman> is this a decent place to ask about problems with SSH, or should I check somewhere else
<nacc> ahmad: any 3rd party repositories? i believe that message will give you more output than that normally as to what index files actually failed
<nacc> ahmad: can you pastebin the complete output of `apt get update`?
<ahmad> yes i can. i will get back here with the link. thank you nacc
<ahmad> here it is. http://pastebin.com/VYWVG5Nr
<Melio> do you guys use pepperflash instead of adobeflash for chrome
<ahmad> nacc: here it is. http://pastebin.com/VYWVG5Nr
<SchrodingersScat> The_Woodsman: can go ahead and ask, if it's far too ssh specific then someone will likely direct you elsewhere.
<ahmad> SchrodingersScat: are you dead or alive ? :)
<SchrodingersScat> ahmad: If reality and I meet, both explode.
<nacc> ahmad: ok, so not sure what those PPAs are from, but it would appear that at least that may not be there anymore?
<ahmad> this still remains a mystery
<nacc> ahmad: i wonder if it's a symptom of mirroring going on right now ... does the hash sum mismatch always happen?
<xangua> Melio: pepper flash downloads and extracts flash from Google chrome
<The_Woodsman> I'm trying to SSH into a tunnel and no matter what it seems I do, i'm getting permission denied (publickey). Is there a problem on the server's end, or is there anything I should try to fix it?
<ahmad> nacc: i just installed ubuntu after a year or so. i dont really know if its with 15.10 or if there is some other problem.
<Madhumper69> when firewall is active and i do a wget google.com i get error "unable to resolve host address, i opened port 53 for DNS and no change???
<Melio> xangua, i'm not sure what you mean, i don't need it? or don't run it
<Melio> i'm trying to solve video glitchs that cause videos to stop after like a few seconds
<ahmad> nacc: i used to use 12.4 till like last year. I am absolutely new to 15.10
<Melio> they forget to buffer or something
<nacc> ahmad: also, does it happen with archive.ubuntu.com as opposed to pk.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Melio> most solutions point to pepperflash to replace adobeflash
<ahmad> SchrodingersScat: awesome name bro.
<k1l_> ahmad: you got a lot of PPAs there. is that really  a new install?
<ahmad> nacc: can i change them to archive.ubuntu.com? i think the pk is for pakistan specific ppas
<k1l_> ahmad: one ppa ist not available for 15.10
<SchrodingersScat> The_Woodsman: does it have fail2ban installed, and if so did you trip fail2ban?
<ahmad> k1l_: yes it is new installed 2 days ago. still trying to get all needed softwares installed. and skype is one of them
<nacc> ahmad: it's the pakistan mirror, probably -- it's clear you have added several ppa since you installed, some of which don't support 15.10
<k1l_> ahmad: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*"   then do "sudo apt update
<ahmad> k1l_: which one is it? sorry I am a complete noob. trying to learn these things.
<The_Woodsman> SchrodingersScat: i'm not 100% sure if it has fail2ban installed (admittedly I just had to look up fail2ban). But if it bans on malicious looking activity, i'm quite sure I didn't trip any of that
<ahmad> ok nacc & k1l_
<k1l_> ahmad: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsvetko.tsvetkov/  that one
<k1l_> ahmad: that PPA is just useless on a 15.10. whoever said to use that on a 15.10 hasnt got any clue
<ahmad> that must be android studio one i guess. the first thing i installed. k1l_
<k1l_> ahmad: i doubt it
<ahmad> k1l_: i am still getting the same hash sum missmathes
<ahmad> after doing what you just guided me to do
<ahmad> k1l_: its not just with that ppa. there are ubuntu's own ppas as well. for example :    W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsvetko.tsvetkov/trusty-backports/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ahmad> ah sorry. wrong one coppied
<ahmad> k1l_: like this one: W: Failed to fetch http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<k1l_> ahmad: ubuntu original repos are not PPA. PPA is just for 3rd parties
<ahmad> k1l_: sorry, I didn't know. thought they all are same.
<ahmad> nacc: any sugesstion?
<k1l_> ahmad: then change to the mainservers or another mirror
<ahmad> k1l_: please tell me how to change to main servers or other mirror which ever one you thing would be the best.
<nacc> ahmad: just use archive.ubuntu.com rather than pk.archive
<nacc> ahmad: it will be slower, i'm guessing
<ahmad> nacc: how to change it to that?
<k1l_> ahmad: open the system settings: software and updates: 1st tab
<ahmad> k1l_: thank you
<ahmad> changed them to main server from there :)
<darkelfjuggalo> i just upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10 last night and since then, my monitor is acting up... it keeps scrambling and clearing, or going black and retuning scrambled... I've possibly going out[this was bought in 2007] but the Operating system is also periodically restarting, and everything is cleared until the Unity Desktop is displayed...
<darkelfjuggalo> it's Possibly^
<ahmad> k1l_: i have got this error when it tried to update cache
<ahmad> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021)/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Release amd64 (20151021)/dists/wily/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update canno
<nicomachus> !paste | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Proprietary graphic's driver in use prior to the upgrade ? - purge and re-install the driver ?
<ahmad> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<k1l_> ahmad: open the settings again. then on2nd or 3rd tab. uncheck the cdrom repos
<ahmad> nicomachus: sorry
<ahmad> k1l_: ok
<darkelfjuggalo> Bashing-om what would the exact command be [i haven't had to purge since 11.04 on a different device]
<SchrodingersScat> The_Woodsman: and you're setting the ssh -p port properly so you're not accidentally trying to log into your real localhost?
<ahmad> k1l_: no i am getting error about only that tsvetko ppa. i think its related to cinamon. take a look
<The_Woodsman> SchrodingersScat: i believe i am - the -p port should be the tunnel host's port right?
<ahmad> k1l_: should i remove it?
<SchrodingersScat> The_Woodsman: correct
<k1l_> ahmad: that PPA is useless for you since it doesnt have 15.10 packages
<ahmad> k1l_: do you know how i can remove it?
<SchrodingersScat> The_Woodsman: or, the opposite side of the 22, so if you did -R 9999:localhost:22 then you'd use ssh -p 9999 user@localhost
<ahmad> i am sticking to LTS versions from now on.
<The_Woodsman> SchrodingersScat: interesting... i'm pretty sure I got the port correct then
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ptx0> k1l_: next time you see that guy with the XMING crap, see what he's doing with it, because it sounds so stupid, but i can't help but be curious
<Bashing-om> DarkDevil: Depends on IF/Wahat proprietary driver was installed and from what means . to see some info ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<Guest55393> Hi, I've strange problem with setting global proxy. When I run my script as root it works, when I run through root tab in incrontab one part doesnt work - when I'm using su - $user -c 'gsetting set org.gnome.system.proxy ...'. Does anybody have idea where is the difference between those types of running script?
<ahmad> k1l_: thank you
<ahmad> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ahmad> k1l_: i unchecked it from software & updates and cache update went without any errors
<darkelfjuggalo> i was restarted, so if i missed a reply...
<darkelfjuggalo> Also here are my Drivers http://tinypic.com/r/10zmxkg/9
<ahmad> ubottu: really? i think you are a person
<ubottu> ahmad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: MY reply "  Depends on IF/Wahat proprietary driver was installed and from what means . to see some info ' sudo lshw -C display ' ." // Looking at your link .
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: The link info not much help .. post back that 'lshw' output .. see where we go then .
<darkelfjuggalo> http://pastebin.com/Qz1TU6Hg
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: No proprietary driver, the Graphics are Intel and the Intel driver is loaded "  configuration: driver=i915 " . I do not know further to advise for your ituation . Intel just works !
<Bashing-om> situation*
<darkelfjuggalo> Bashing-om when I reloaded the Drivers window, it insisted on updating and updated something i didn't have a chance to see [i ran an apt-get update/upgrade shortly after the distro upgrade last night, and it didn't have any changed]
<darkelfjuggalo> hopefully this fixs my problem[ so far im not scrambling or Blinking]
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Maybe the micro-code for bios .. the hardware you have for graphics is well supported by Intel, They do peovide the driver and there is no other without going beeding edge testing from their PPA .
<nolsen> How do I get fglrx drivers to work on mainline kernel?
<nolsen> Should I try compiling fglrx from source since the package doesn't work.
<darkelfjuggalo> the screen just blinked and scrambled again, I don't know what to do regarding the BIOs...
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Not to point any fingers at bios .. I guess now is the time to start reading the logs, see what the logs report for errors .
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I pull that up?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Unity ? as the desktop ?
<nolsen> erm, not compile from source. obtain the copy from website.
<darkelfjuggalo> yes, Unity... Ubuntu Default GUI... usually i have issues with the my Network Drivers[Wi-fi] or installing an Application, usually fixable almost immediately... this is knew to me...[i learn as i have the problem to work through]
<Bashing-om> nolsen: What card ? maybe legacy and AMD has dropped support ?
<nolsen> Bashing-om: Why would they drop support for a Radeon 3 series?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Intel just works - generally - and I have little experience with the Intel chip sets. but we can look at the logs and see what we can find . ' cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ' as one place to start looking .
<nolsen> Bashing-om: Now I encounter a new issue, fglrx-core is not located in the repository.
<nolsen> (for 16.04)
<darkelfjuggalo> http://pastebin.com/QRMvsZfY
<Bashing-om> nolsen: Ouch ! That support was dropped some years back . ATI bought out AMD and shorty quit the support for the ATI cards .
<nolsen> This isn't an ATI card.
<nolsen> It's AMD A4 APU series with R3 graphics.
<darkelfjuggalo> nolsen is 16.04 in beta?
<nolsen> I even still have the AMD sticker on here.
<nolsen> darkelfjuggalo: Yes but it's better than 15.04 :p
<nolsen> It's quite stable for me.
<nolsen> 15.10 I mean
<nolsen> I use 16.04 as my personal OS.
<darkelfjuggalo> nolsen, i just got 15.10 and i only found out it was ready becuase of a Flash issue that prevented my dad from playing his game...the flash issue is fixed but the graphics are a problems...
<darkelfjuggalo> Bashing-om i dont know what any of that log means
<nolsen> Bashing-om: Are you sure you didn't mistaken the wrong card, because this isn't an ATI card.
<nolsen> AMD A4 APU w/ R3 Graphics.
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: are you aware ubuntu version match up to release date?  so 16.04 will be released 4th month of 2016... i think that's in the future still ;)
<darkelfjuggalo> zykotick9, i was asking Nolsen since he said he was using 16.04. i am aware that this is only the beginning of march
<darkelfjuggalo> Bashing-om I see 1 warning: Error line 83, but i dont't understand it so i have no idea if it is relevant
<zykotick9> darkelfjuggalo: ahhh. sorry. my bad.  (/me might not be seeing both sides of that conversation)
<Bashing-om> nolsen: I an sure I have the wrong card .. but from that info provided .. no Just need better info as " IF its an HD 2x/3x/4x then you are out of luck as AMD announced <last> summer that it is relegating these chipsets to legacy status and will not be developing new drivers for them." . Let's refocus as see what it is exaxtly that you have ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' and take it from there .
<darkelfjuggalo> zykotick9 no problem
<nolsen> Bashing-om: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R3 Graphics] [1002:9850] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: What I see so far - still reading " [+1412.54s] WARNING: Error locking login1 session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.login1.NoSuchSession: No session 'c1' known " .
<nolsen> Capabilities: <access denied>
<nolsen>  top kek
<pilne> i'm looking forward to 16.04, but i'm still perplexed as why mir and not wayland
<pilne> +to
<nolsen> pilne: 16.04 doesn't use Mir yet.
<k1l_> pilne: on 16.04 its still x11
<pilne> no, but it is still the path being worked towards
<nolsen> Still using ugly Unity 7 still
<pilne> nah, i stick with ubuntu-gnome, i like a lot about unity, just not enough LOL
<nolsen> Unity8 doesn't even have the taskbar for some reason yet.
<Bashing-om> nolsen: Yeah .. new card .. What returns in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' see what I can find for support .
<nolsen> s/taskbar/launcher
<pilne> i'd be all over an actual ubuntu that was cinnamon though, not a fan of LTS stuff so no mint for me
<k1l_> nolsen: it doesn. maybe your video card drivers are an issue there
<danialbehzadi> Hi, where to ask about ubuntu-sdk?
<nolsen> k1l_: Maybe, settings and such doesn't work, just exits instantly on launch.
<dillon>  could someone give me the terminal command to reformat a flash drive in FAT?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Who is " brokw: " on your system ?
<nolsen> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277305/
<nolsen> Didn't ran that command.
<darkelfjuggalo> the computer is my Dad's he is the only User
<danialbehzadi> dillon: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXY
<Bashing-om> nolsen: Look'n .
<dillon> danialbehzadi is that the command so just type it in just like that and it will reformat the only flash drive that is plugged into the computer?
<zykotick9> dillon: note the XY in /dev/sdXY are variables, you need to put the correct letter and number there!
<danialbehzadi> dillon: you should specify the exact X and Y
<dillon> what do you mean? i am new to terminal
<pilne> insert usb, type "df" note the drive/partition that is the usb, proceede with above
<danialbehzadi> dillon: run "sudo fdisk -l", you will understand the structure
<Bashing-om> nolsen: Well .. Open source driver is loaded .. so what does the system see for available drivers, what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<nolsen> Bashing-om: amd64-microcode
<danialbehzadi> Is there any specific IRC channel to ask about ubuntu-sdk?
<dillon> i did not see the flash drive when i did sudo fdisk -l
<dillon> or at least I did not see it listed and when I plugged it in I get and error message "unable to mount"
<zzxc> danialbehzadi: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<danialbehzadi> dillon: Are you on a graphical environment? So open "disks" utility
<danialbehzadi> zzxc: thanks
<k1l_> danialbehzadi: what is the question about it? does #ubuntu-app-devel help?
<zzxc> dillon: Do you know what the device is formatted?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: brokw is your Dad's username ? .. and we follow the bread crumbs .
<darkelfjuggalo> yes
<danialbehzadi> k1l_: I get error every time the sdk tries to initialize the bootstrap proccess to creat a kit
<darkelfjuggalo> it is the only nonroot user name
<whotoo> I have just installed 14.04. I can't seem to find anything on making it so I don't have to put the encryption key every time I start up. Anyone got a link or know how to do it?
#ubuntu 2016-03-04
<dillon> danialbehzadi I had a OS on there at one time I was trying and now I need it for storage and i got an error message /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted filesystem
<dillon> is there anyway around this?
<ahmad_> whotoo, you mean password when loging in
<whotoo> no, i mean the encryption key when booting up
<ahmad_> dillon, you could format it if there is no important data on it.
<zzxc> dillon: .... sudo umount /dev/sdb1?
<danialbehzadi> dillon: so first unmount it and see if there is any error
<danialbehzadi> "sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1"
<Bashing-om> nolsen: Not lookomg good for the hole tem .. I have : http://askubuntu.com/questions/654303/fglrx-wont-detect-amd-mullins-r3-card-on-fitlet-14-04-ee-no-supported-amd-di . Still looking to see what I can find for support .
<Bashing-om> home team*
<dillon> danialbehzadi sudo: unmount: command not found
<zykotick9> danialbehzadi: while ".. umount .. /dev/sdb1" does work... it's probably better to tech people to unmount the mount point instead...  <just my 2 cents>
<zykotick9> dillon: umount not unmount... the n is MIA
<zzxc> dillon: its umount not unmount
<danialbehzadi> dillon: you wrote it wrong type umount, not unmount
<zzxc> Haha
<nolsen> Bashing-om: It's not that AMD doesn't support it, it's that AMD doesn't support my mainline kernel :\
<zzxc> For the record, zfs is super nice.
<dillon> danialbehzadi lol thanks my eyes sound unmount and termial said dev/sdb1 mountpoint not found
<zzxc> dillon: you need a / in from of dev. so "sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1"
<whotoo> ahmad_, no, i mean the encryption key when booting up
<dillon> zzxc I did that this is exactly what I typed: sudo umount -v dev/sdb1 then terminal said dev/sdb1: mountpoint not found
<zykotick9> whotoo: are you talking about LUKS/encrypted lvm?  if so, you _want_ the password on every boot!
<zzxc> Oh I think irc is formatting it. One second.
<zzxc> dillon: http://pastebin.com/NCJFRRiR its needs a / in from of dev.
<dillon> zzxc so would it be sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1
<zzxc> dillon: yes
<zykotick9> dillon: where is /dev/sdb1 mounted?  i'd recommend using "sudo umount /path/to/mount/point" myself...
<whotoo> zykotick9: I'm setting it up for someone else to explore beyond windows. They'll just be annoyed by it...it's long and cumbersome.  It wasn't the case with some earlier versions ...the reason you would want that is so no one can get in directly right? remotely it's not an issue if the computer is off presumably?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: OK, next is what is in ' pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log ' .
<zykotick9> whotoo: ahhh, if you have encryption with no password, it's pointless - just install without it... ymmv
<zzxc> zykotick9: Is six one way half a dozen the other. Though it can be more probe to accident if you don't know which is where, but its easier to diagnosis with the /dev/ directory direction.
<zzxc> ^probe^prone
<zykotick9> zzxc: i agree.. to a point...
<darkelfjuggalo> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277440/
<dillon> zzxc zykotick9 ok after I typed in sudo umount -v/dev/sdb1 i got a list of options and now I can't get past the options menu
<MoziM> How do I check what desktop environments are installed?
<zzxc> options?
<zykotick9> zzxc: ya, i have no idea what "options" would be either...
<django_> hello all
<zzxc> Hello django_
<django_> is there a stronger way of killing an app than killall
<whotoo> zykotick9, so what was going on with the earlier versions...the loggin password is fine to have but the encryption key everytime you boot...?  At any rate I've tried reinstalling it..it wont boot from the cd ....the same cd i installed it from in the 1st place..hmm
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Reading again .
<zykotick9> whotoo: sorry now suggestions... best of luck.
<Elronnd> something seems wrong with the chrome installation.
<Elronnd> when I "apt-get update", it complains "W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<k1l_> Elronnd: that google repo is down often last day
<Elronnd> but it's not actually down
<Elronnd> if I download said file, it includes entries for amd64 versions
<Elronnd> so how do I make apt look for the amd64 versions instead?
<k1l_> are you on 32bit os?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: Ouch .. a log full of errors .. but I do not know Intel, others will have to advise on what is wrong and a possible fix . I have no idea what is going wrong .
<Elronnd> k1l_: I don't think so
<k1l_> Elronnd: uname -a
<darkelfjuggalo> Bashing-om , thank you
<Elronnd> looks like 64bit
<k1l_> Elronnd: what that line show?
<whotoo> Anyone have any idea why I can't boot from a DVD
<Elronnd> It's worth mentioning that if I change google-chrome.list so that it says "main/amd64", it about being unable to find "main/amd64/binary-amd64/Packages"
<Elronnd> k1l_: "Linux Joshua 3.19.0-51-generic #57~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 19 14:36:55 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Bashing-om> Elronnd: What we have done is edit the sources list " deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main " . edit in " [arch=amd64] " .
<k1l_> Elronnd: i just ran it with the standard setup and its working
<darkelfjuggalo> anyone else here familiar with Graphics problems on 15.10 with Intel?
<Bashing-om> k1l_: Earlier prior to my edit " W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) " .
<Elronnd> Bashing-om: when I tried that, it seems like it made apt ignore that entry
<Bashing-om> Elronnd: Humm .. I got the new google-chrome version " The following packages will be upgraded: google-chrome-stable libjasper1 libpixman-1-0 >> Unpacking google-chrome-stable (49.0.2623.75-1) over (48.0.2564.116-1) ..." .
<genii> Adding the [arch=amd64] worked for me on that chrome PPA issue
<nicomachus> and me.
<k1l_> running 16.04 here, dont have that issue
<nicomachus> so far ahead of us all. :P
<k1l_> Elronnd: just curious. using apt-get or apt?
<lapyo> why chrome has it's own repository anyway?
<nicomachus> lapyo: because google.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<k1l_> lapyo: its prop. software by google.  chromium is the same without the google stuff.
<lapyo> but chromium is on the repos
<nicomachus> because chromium isn't proprietary
<lapyo> but ubuntu repos have proprietary software anyway?
<nicomachus> Google likes to have control.
<k1l_> lapyo: if you are curious read the licences from both.
<lapyo> not that curious :P I was just wondering
<Bashing-om> Elronnd: Same same fix : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2315941 . With background info .
<samsamsam> Hey all. I want to setup new users but all these users only need to have access to their particular directories only and they shpuld be able to ssh and use a few programs. Any straight forward way to acchieve this?
<whotoo> Anyone have any idea why I can't boot from a DVD?
<k1l_> whotoo: where is the issue?
<OY1R> im trying to get a ubuntu dvd to boot as well. i dont see any boot from cd/dvd !
<k1l_> whotoo: choose the dvd in the boot menu?
<lapyo> boot menu or BIOS boot order should do it
<whotoo> k1l_,   Have just installed 14.04  for someone else unfamiliar with ubuntu...it's not available in the menu
<k1l_> whotoo: what menu you are talking about? do you mean the grub menu? that is not for booting dvds
<whotoo> k1l_, i think i erred in choosing encrypted installation ...?
<k1l_> whotoo: that got nothing to do with dvd or boot menu
<k1l_> whotoo: so what is the real issue and what are you trying to do and where does it not work and bring what error?
<sburw> How can I burn a bootable DVD or CD that can contain and boot various small distros on one disc?
<Elronnd> sburw: making a DVD/CD that did that would probably be a little bit difficult
<Elronnd> sburw: you might have better luck with a USB since those are rewritable
<Senith> Not sure if that is possible, but if you have a 4GB+ USB stick, you could use YUMI multi-boot
<Elronnd> is: oh, you're in this channel too?
<Elronnd> is: It's me, Elronnd, from #openshells
<TheNH813> I got a hardware question about a DVD drive.
<nicomachus> TheNH813: perhaps try ##hardware then
<TheNH813> Will do.
<avid_fan> sburw, maybe check http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=ISOLINUX, but I'll also mention MultiSystem. It works well with USB drives.,
<imrekt> Oh hi Elronnd
<whotoo> k1l_, it's a toshiba laptop f1 to get into boot doesn't seem to work..still trying
<sburw> Elronnd: The problem is that one of the uses of this idea is to install a small distro on to a Pentium 4 laptop with 1GB ram and 60GB hard drive.  The laptop doesn't seem to boot from USB
<Elronnd> It seems like the lack of USB booting is the problem
<avid_fan> sburw, maybe a BIOS setting?
<tgm4883> use a boot disk that enabled USB?
<nicomachus> Elronnd: the mobo won't boot USB?
<nicomachus> sburw: the mobo won't boot USB?
<nicomachus> sorry Elronnd, got mixed.
<sburw> avid_fan: I see and have tried "Removable devices", but that doesn't seem to boot from USB anyway.
<nicomachus> sburw: is it an old mobo?
<avid_fan> sburw, bummer. If it will PXE boot, you might also try http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=PXELINUX, because it can offer a bit more flexibility.
<sburw> nicomachus: It's an old Pentium 4 laptop with 1GB RAM, 60 GB  hard drive and, having done a memtest on it, it has some problems
<sburw> PXE?
<nicomachus> sburw: you can try using plop: https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<avid_fan> sburw, booting from the network. It would require another machine setup with some necessary services, but as I mentioned, once working it can be easier to add/try and new distro without burning another disc.
<avid_fan> sburw, but if you don't have the hardware, you don't have much of a choice.
<whotoo> k1l_, nup continually pressing F1 from restart just winds up toggling between the gui and terminal requesting sda crypt passphrase ...same post entering passphrase
<whotoo> k1l_,  can't get in
<sburw> avid_fan: You may be right, but ... like TRK (Trinity Rescue Kit), there is a menu where you can choose what option  you want to try.
<sburw> avid_fan: So, I could only burn one disc rather than several
<avid_fan> sburw, cool. I've not heard of TRK.
<nicomachus> sburw: give plop a try. You burn it to one disk (it'll fit on a CD even, don't even need a DVD) and then you can boot from USB - which gives you a lot more options for multi-boot setups.
<sburw> avid_fan: Apparently, it's a set of things to work with and diagnose a hard drive.  It includes something called memtest
<sburw> nicomachus: Ok.  Whatever
<somsip> !memtest
<sburw> Thx
<nicomachus> sburw: any linux distro has memtest built in.
<sburw> Bye
<OY1R> yay ubuntu gnome is installing!
<reisio> wooo woo yay
<mavi> yay!!!!!
<OY1R> it was easier a few years ago i must say. this uefi thing is a pita.
<reisio> OY1R: that about sums up U/EFI, yup
<whotoo> Anyone know how to get into the bios other than f1?
<reisio> although most systems with UEFI are able to be configured to act like BIOS
<reisio> whotoo: usually F8 or DEL, IME
<gr33nbits> have you googled the toshiba model
<gr33nbits> see the manual
<reisio> whotoo: ESC or F12 is usually also the boot menu, which tends to have an option to get into the config area
<reisio> ironically might be the most reliable keys to get there
<tritonx> hi there, anyone using 16.04 or is there another channel for it's support ?
<Guest44655> hello
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | tritonx
<ubottu> tritonx: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OY1R> i hope that the os will run nicely on the new laptop, Mint ran OK ish.
<reisio> OY1R: should, one way or another
<OY1R> is gnome
<OY1R> is gnome 3 configurable to look/feel like gnome 2 yet ?
<Senith> OY1R: More or less with extensions, but if you really want the Gnome 2 feel, try MATE
<Senith> Ubuntu MATE is excellent from what I've heard
<samsamsam> How can I set up a new user so that he only has access to his own home directory?
<cfhowlett> samsamsam, make other directory private
<cfhowlett> and give him only desktop level privileges
<OY1R> i tried mate
<samsamsam> @cfhowlett So if i want to create 50 new users, I need to follow the same procedure for all of them?
<cfhowlett> samsamsam, yes.  easy enough to do but I'm no expert.  #ubuntu-server would know more
<whotoo> reisio, esc goes strait to grub menu, neither f8 or del work and i don't know what ime is
<reisio> whotoo: you need to tap the (correct) key, over and over, rapidly, after shutdown but before grub
<reisio> whotoo: IME newer & U/EFI systems have an even briefer window for hitting the key than in the past
<reisio> some even want you to use a frikkin' mouse to move a cursor around and click on something in a tiny, tiny window
<whotoo> reisio, i know ..i do it as soon as i hit the on switch
<cfhowlett> reisio, in other words, they really do not want you mucking about in those settings.  :)
<whotoo> reisio, could it be that when i installed 14.04 i selected the long option of using empty space...? The ubuntu purple blank screen comes up really fast after switching the thing on
<reisio> whotoo: not sure what that last msg has to do with bios prefs
<reisio> cfhowlett: I think what they really don't want is anyone complaining "ooooohhhhhOOOhhhhh my boot is so slow (when I'm constantly rebooting for no reason)"
<reisio> which seems to always be a huge concern to everyone (who is rebooting for no reason)
<whotoo> reisio, i seem to have been locked out of the bios...? nothing i've tried will get me in...i can't boot from dvd....just trying to figure out what's going on
<reisio> whotoo: I doubt it, you probably just don't have the right key, and/or haven't hit it at the right millisecond
<reisio> whotoo: what do you see during bootup, before grub?
<gr33nbits> maybe just a logo, but im sure theres a function key that might be needed, on some i think it is, "FN" + "Del" or something like that
<gr33nbits> what's the toshiba model?
<cfhowlett> whotoo, did you research by checking your manual or the company website precisely which key you need?  better than random key punching.
<zombienerd> Hello all!  I'm upgrading a box from 15.04 to 15.10, and the screen went black while it was installing the packages, and I cannot wake it up.  I can still SSH in, and TOP shows that 'wily' is active and running.  Should I be worried?
<zombienerd> It appears that something killed the GUI completely.   Output from pstree: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7fn4alna6xemoi/pstree.png?dl=0
<reisio> zombienerd: usually if you can ssh in, even if things are turning from apple to pear, you aren't terribly off
<whotoo> cfhowlett, will contact toshiba
<reisio> zombienerd: well if the update relies on the gui, you could be in for some non-fun
<reisio> zombienerd: if not, you're probably fine
<reisio> a sane update system would not in fact rely on a GUI :)
<zombienerd> The GUI died about 3 hours ago.  I didn't think it should take that long to complete.
<reisio> zombienerd: yes, it's probably either broken, or done
<reisio> might as well reboot and see if it's the latter
<reisio> (or the former :p)
<zombienerd> That's what I was thinking.  I guess I'll do the old reboot and see what happens.
<reisio> not much you can do to fix it, if it's broken, without rebooting (at least to a live OS), anyway
<Testtube302> I hope its not broken :( hehe
<zombienerd> Me too.
<whotoo> reisio, first thing that comes up is the toshiba screen followed about a second later by the blank ubuntu purple screen etc... there's actually about 4 seconds before the toshiba screen comes up but none of those keys got me in...will contact toshiba..cheers!
<reisio> whotoo: probably after the toshiba screen loads, but before it changes to something else, is your entire window
<reisio> whotoo: to hit the right magical key
<reisio> I suggest trying these keys, by rapidly tapping, systematically: F8, DEL, ESC, F12, F2
<reisio> you can do them one at a time, per reboot, to discover the key
<reisio> or just tap them all, constantly, to get in without discovering the specific single key :p
<whotoo> reisio,  That's about 1 second...see how i go, thanks
<reisio> alternatively, yeah, you can read the docs
<reisio> I'd say either approach will take about the same amount of time
<reisio> only if you just systematically test keys, you will /know/ for sure
<dogarrhea>  /dev/sda1 is using up all the space. what do i do
<reisio> dogarrhea: repent, the end is nigh?
<reisio> dogarrhea: https://wiki.debian.org/FreeSpace
<Bashing-om> dogarrhea: Repent is a good thing .. Let's look at what you did not do . what returns ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<doctorly> I am on a macbook air 2015, and I used the path /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc to change my command key to a control key. But now the key does nothing, does anyone know why this is happening?
<zombienerd> Yeah, the upgrade is borked.  At least it drops me to a terminal though.  I can even startx, but it's using generic everything and half the settings panel is missing.
<dogarrhea> www.pasteall.org/65731
<dogarrhea> i'm pretty sure it's some npm installs that i did
<dogarrhea> i don't know why node and other packages like that are so greedy with disk space
<zombienerd> Looks like a dpkg --reconfigure -a will fix it.  it's continuing the upgrade now
<dogarrhea> hrm i sudo apt-get clean
<dogarrhea> that seems to clear up a bit
<Bashing-om> dogarrhea: Let's take a short cut and see that it is old kernels as the problem ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<dogarrhea> www.pasteall.org/65732
<flopsec-> where can I edit the UI rules if I want to make some style changes?
<ssfdre38> i am trying to setup a samba nas and connect to it from a windows 10 computer, is there any work around with it or is there a setting i need to fix on my ubuntu server
<Testtube302> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and it has a nice looking backup application under settings. will it backup to a network drive?
<Bashing-om> dogarrhea: Nope, can not fault old kernels ,, so house keeping is not the issue . let's look deeper ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . See what the huge file issue is .
<dogarrhea>  /usr is using 3.8g
<dogarrhea> hrm. i only have given this vm 8 gb anyways. guess i just need more
<Bashing-om> dogarrhea: Yeah .. that is big ... cd /usr ; and run the 'du' command again .
<Testtube302> nevermind i think i found my answer.
<dogarrhea> x86_64-linux-gnu is taking up most of the space. followed by pycharm. which i installed. all the rest are applications like firefox and thunderbird etc
<dogarrhea> 735716 x86_64-linux-gnu
<dogarrhea> this is in /usr/lib
<Bashing-om> dogarrhea: Well 8 Gigs is tight for the install . If there is nothing app wise to remove .. all we can do is the general housecleaning .. see if that gets some needed space back .
<dogarrhea> it might be pycharm too
<Bashing-om> digilink_: My tight install for the /usr directory " 1000328 usr " .
<dogarrhea> it's using half of the x86_64 file
<ssfdre38> i am trying to setup a samba nas and connect to it from a windows 10 computer, is there any work around with it or is there a setting i need to fix on my ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> !server | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ssfdre38> cfhowlett, that does not even come close to what im dealing with.
<cfhowlett> sorry.  I generally suggest server for server type issues
<ssfdre38> i have a dedi ubuntu server setup and everything and im just trying to connect a samba server to my windows 10 desktop for nas
<Madhumper69> why is ubuntu firewall such crap? i have port 53 open for dns and nothing will resolve when firewall is enabled???
<reisio> Madhumper69: isn't that the purpose of a firewall? :p
<reisio> if you want things open, configure it
<Madhumper69> yeah and pptp and openvpn gre portocol 47 not workign , its a mess
<Madhumper69> ubuntu needs to invest more into its firewall, its been like this for years with no updates
<reisio> most unconfigured things are a mess
<reisio> just configure it the way you want it, and it'll be... how you want it
 * cfhowlett applies Yoda Voice to above statement
<Madhumper69> :D
<reisio> cfhowlett: or that indian guy from Mystery Men
<w00tburger> I need some serious help
<Madhumper69> can anyone advise me into using a good iptable that is preconfigured so i can edit my entries?
<Testtube302> With what?
<cfhowlett> !ask | w00tburger
<ubottu> w00tburger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<w00tburger> I have a server, and I have my client machine here
<ssfdre38> w00tburger, just say what the question is
<w00tburger> I made some ssh link to a server directory which wasnt functioning. it claimed I didnt have permission.
<w00tburger> so I deleted this "link" on the lcient and it deleted the subfolder on the server
<w00tburger> is there anywhere I can retreive it
<Testtube302> if its a true delete then i think you are out of luck.
<w00tburger> true delete being...
<Testtube302> rm
<w00tburger> hwo the actual hell can I link a directory
<w00tburger> it wont let me f'ing read it
<Testtube302> could you tell me a bit more about the setup?
<w00tburger> them when I remove it it deletes the damn thing
<w00tburger> thats 4 weeks of work down the crapper, on the night I am starting to code the backup process.
<w00tburger> it cant tell me I dont have view permissions, yet I can delete the entire folder.
<nacc> w00tburger: what do you mean you "made some ssh link"?
<w00tburger> let me see if I can find the apt-package
<nacc> w00tburger: link means something very specific in fs terms and in networking terms
<w00tburger> sshfs
<w00tburger> I used that to mount a remote system
<w00tburger> so when I tried to browse the folder, it told me permission denied
<nacc> mounting and linking are different operations. so you mounted some ssh-accessible server's fs, then rm'd something?
<w00tburger> yeah
<nacc> that was probably a mistake, sad to say
<Testtube302> He mounted a remote machine and then deleted.
<nacc> you should have unmounted the remote first
<Testtube302> Its gone at this point unfortunatly
<nacc> if you wanted to 'start fresh'
<w00tburger> well I figured if it was giving me a permissions denied- it would hurt to remove the system
<w00tburger> now the question is, where did it go
<w00tburger> unallocated space?
<nacc> w00tburger: what do you mean? you deleted the files on the remote
<w00tburger> so they arent in a .trash somewhere?
<nacc> sshfs mounts a remote fs "as local" over ssh, so the operations you do in the mounted namespace are reflected in the remote
<nacc> oh boy
<nacc> w00tburger: no, if you actually ran `rm` and it succeeded, they are gone
<w00tburger> the disk itself didnt just flip the bits from 1 to 0, and are still there
<w00tburger> well it was claiming permission denied too. when I rebooted my client machine, thats when I noticed the folder was gone which I had mounted, and then the files on the server were also gone
<w00tburger> so permissions denied really means LOL- You cant browse it, but you sure as hell can delete it
<nacc> why would you delete it, though
<nacc> why woudl you ever test something by deleting it
<w00tburger> I was trying to delete the "moount" thinking it was a folder
<nacc> and if you *actually* cared about the contents of what you were about to delete, you should have used `rm -i`
<w00tburger> rm --help
<w00tburger> I dont even know what -i is
<nacc> w00tburger: that sounds like non-Linux confusion
<nacc> w00tburger: you should probably not have been using rm then.
<w00tburger> parden my noobish. then how would I remove a file here on this linux operating system?
<nacc> w00tburger: if you want the security of a .trash-like experience, use a graphical file manager, i think
<nacc> w00tburger: and read up on mounted filesystems and what sshfs is actually doing
<nacc> w00tburger: the answer to a non-functioning (as you expected, in this case) mountpoint is not to delete the mounted files
<nacc> w00tburger: but to umount the filesystem and try remounting it properly
<nacc> w00tburger: at least, in this case, i think it is
<w00tburger> right, I realize that was a mistake
<w00tburger> but I mean if the thing is saying permission denied
<w00tburger> somthing obviously wasnt mounting correctly
<nacc> w00tburger: i don't know what was saying permission denied and for what operation, so it's hard for me to help
<nacc> w00tburger: did you happen to use sudo or `rm -f` to delete the files?
<w00tburger> using ls
<w00tburger> history
<w00tburger> oop, one sec
<w00tburger> yep, sudo
<nacc> ugh
<nacc> so rule #1
<nacc> unless you really know what you're doing, don't do things as root
<nacc> or sudo
<nacc> because that means you bypassed the checks that keep you from doing what you did
<w00tburger> if its a permissions issue and I cant get rid of it, why wouldnt I try sudo
<w00tburger> and why in the hell wouldnt I nbe able to access it
<w00tburger> but damnit I can delete it
<nicomachus> !language | w00tburger
<ubottu> w00tburger: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nacc> w00tburger: i don't know, you didn't tell us anyting about how you mounted it, etc.
<nacc> w00tburger: and as root, you can do just about anything to your system
<nacc> w00tburger: so the answer isn't to take a bigger hammer to a problem (in this case, the biggest)
<nacc> w00tburger: but to actually understand the problem first
<nacc> w00tburger: i'm not being sarcastic or trying to be rude
<nacc> w00tburger: but you jumped several steps here, it seems
<felipe> Oi !
<w00tburger> yeah. well I get to pay for those with over a months loss of work
<w00tburger> hahaha, and the day I am planning the backup services
<alienpy> what's the best way to make a back-up of my entire system
<Guest24602> hello guys!
<Guest24602> does anyone uses lxc/lxd/docker?
<w00tburger> exit
<svm_invictvs> hrm
<svm_invictvs> having issues with virtualbox-5
<svm_invictvs> specifically vboxweb-service isn't showing up as running
<alienpy> import os os.system('shutdown -h now')
<svm_invictvs> if I do systemctl status vboxweb-service it says it's active and loaded, but I can't talk to it and it's definitely not listening in the port it's supposd to be
<django_> hey all
<django_> having trouble installing something: https://bpaste.net/show/e0314533ae6d
<Bashing-om> !info python3-support
<ubottu> Package python3-support does not exist in wily
<Guest89241> Hi. I could use some help using my live CD to rescue files from an old WinVista machine... if anyone is feeling generous
<ipatrol> I usually use Knoppix for that...
<reisio> Guest89241: sudo lsblk -f will show the partition
<reisio> Guest89241: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/foo# /mnt/windows; cd /mnt/windows/User...
<Guest89241> The machine no longer boots by itself, and was a RAID 0 I think. Does that complicate the mounting process?
<ipatrol> um, probably
<ipatrol> the raid 0 part does
<Guest89241> Ubuntu file explorer won't even show the drive. Seems like a bad sign.
<ipatrol> Guest89241: did you try fsck on the system partition (I think Windows only ever uses one per disk)
<Guest89241> Sorry, I'm a total novice. I don't know how/what the fsck command does. But willing to try anything.
<propman> Guest89241:  if drive is still in windows computer, F8 after the initial computer boot splash screen to get you into Safe Mode (which a lot of the time will come up even if the regular boot doesn't).
<_August_> can anyone help me with an aws problem. the aws channel is damn near dead
<_August_> im trying to find the httpd.conf file on my server
<_August_> i used -V and it cant locate it
<reisio> _August_: ... -V?
<ipatrol> Guest89241: open a terminal, type `lsblk` and paste the output to a pastebin
<reisio> _August_: try dpkg -L apache or something
<reisio> or find / -type f \( -iname '*httpd* -o -iname '*conf*' \)
<johnnybravo_> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<_August_> hmm
<_August_> cant find it
<reisio> got apache installed?
<_August_> yeah
<_August_> theres an exisiting site on the instance
<_August_> im trying to host another one on the same instance
<_August_> the clown that set this up just threw everything on one instance
<_August_> theres like 3 sites and 4 dbs all on this one instance
<MrXXIV> Anybody have any insight on the performance differences of 14.04 vs 15.10?
<MrXXIV> I know April is next month, but I have a DigitalOcean server I'm debating on
<MrXXIV> I usually like do things from scratch
<_August_> and to do that i need to edit the httpd.conf file which there isnt one...
<Guest89241> <ipatrol> just pasted it. Had to manually type it in there.
<ipatrol> Guest89241: ok, link?
<Guest89241> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15278530/
<propman> _August_,  did you try   sudo updatedb  and then   locate <filename>  quickest way to find a file with all the complications of using the find command
<_August_> the searching thru the files using the find command wasnt a problem
<_August_> the httpd.conf file simply isnt on the server i think
<propman> you think???
<propman> search the database for surety
<_August_> lol its not there
<propman> then it's not and now you know for sure]
<ipatrol> reminds me of the guy on bash.org who physically lost his computer, though it still responded to pings
<_August_> if i make another httpd.conf would it overwrite the current routes?
<reisio> plbplblblbblb... gitfs work for anybody?
<Guest89241> <ipatrol> Still with me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15278530/
<GuidovanPossum> hello, I've been having problems with freezing when displaying all of the panes of the workspace switcher, sometimes when moving a window. the cursor will turn into a hand but then it displays but won't enter any workspace
<GuidovanPossum> and the last version I got hangs at startup after filling the fifth circle under ubuntu, running 14.04 lts
<GuidovanPossum> and the version that works now ends in 77 but the 79 I tried was the one that freezes at startup so I reverted back
<ipatrol> Guest89241: now try `sudo fsck /dev/sda1`
<johan_> netbeans
<Guest89241> <ipatrol> returns variations on the following:  'bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1' ... 'superblock does not describe a valid filesystem' ... 'superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem.... Superblock may be corrupt, might trying running "e2fsck" with an alternate superblock
<ipatrol> Guest89241: try `sudo ntfsfix -bd /dev/sda1`
<Elronnd> I'm trying to install darling https://github.com/darlinghq/darling, but am unable to install the kernel moduule
<Elronnd> It compiles okay, but when I try to do make install, it gives me
<Elronnd> "Can't read private key
<Elronnd>   DEPMOD  3.19.0-51-generic"
<Guest89241> <ipatrol> Wow. Proceeded from Mounting volume -> failed to read last sector -> attempting to correct errors -> failed again -> failed to startup volume (invalid argument) -> alternate boot sector is usable > boot sector has been rewritten > Record 0 has no FILE magic > failed to load $MFT > volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.   So... is that the end of the story?
<waters33637> ubuntu doesnt play nice with eggdrop ... ?  apt-get install eggdrop ?
<ipatrol> Guest89241: at this stage you'd probably need forensic utilities, and some expertise
<Guest89241> <ipatrol> Is Knoppix worth a try? Or basically the same approach in play?   Either way, thank you for your expertise.
<reisio> Guest89241: no
<reisio> Guest89241: send this for me? /nick volguy
<volguy> <reisio> awesome, I earned a nickname
<reisio> are you typing <nick> manually?
<volguy> <reisio> not sure what you mean/what you're asking
<reisio> volguy: are you manually typing '<', then 'reisio', then '>'?
<volguy> yup
<reisio> volguy: don't :p
<reisio> type r-e-i, then hit TAB
<reisio> volguy: now, what was your problem?
<volguy> reisio: whoa.
<reisio> :p
<volguy> reisio: Was trying to rescue files from an old Vista machine with RAID 0; I believe the volume is corrupt from what I can tell. No booting by itself at this point
<reisio> mmm, raid :p
<volguy> reisio: seemed like a good idea at the time
<dejavou42> I'm trying to track packet activity from outside my network to certain devices I have with certain ports. I'm generating authentic data on these ports, but wireshark isn't detecting the packets
<dejavou42> I'm running wireshark with sudo, would anyone have any clue on this?
<TAFB> is there any way to make byobu display REMAINING disc space, instead of total/used? Maybe same for memory, only show remaining, not total/used?
<TAFB> Also, when I add disk_io to the notification list the notification bar goes blank, no ram/hard drive, etc.
<somsip> TAFB: df -h shows remaining, as does free -m (with some calculations required)
<TAFB> someone: so I could write a custom script for byobu to run df -h and post the remaming disc space?
<somsip> TAFB: you can do whatever you want...
<TAFB> i see. I was hoping there was an easier way to do it in byobu, doesn't seem to have many configuration options :(
<homajili> hi my friends
<homajili> hi my friends
<TAFB> hi
<evanvarvell> ...
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<homajili> hi
<Dylan____> I got a some sort of techinial diffculty
<Dylan____> Im known on the mac i have i can only delete say a word once where on keyboards if you hold the backspace key down it will delete all the worlds you typed how can i fix this?
<evanvarvell> techdenial difficulty?
<Dylan____> Yea
<Dylan____> I can only de
<Dylan____> Delete words like only one letter at a time its annoying
<Dylan____> But im seen where you can just hold it down it will delete it how i fix this?
<ouroumov> Dylan____, your mac is running Ubuntu?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<evanvarvell> clean your keyboard?
<evanvarvell> maybe there is another button competing with your backspace key?
<Dylan____> Like when i type something into google its so annoying cause i have to delete the typing error im made
<Dylan____> On this mac the backspace is called Delete
<Dylan____> Its a macbook pro 2010
<elisha> hello
<elisha> can any one suggest a good android ide other than android studio
<elisha> join #ubuntu
<elisha> Join #ubuntu
<baizon> elisha: https://blog.idrsolutions.com/2014/12/android-apps-ide-for-java-coder-programmers/
<somsip> elisha: that's offtopic here. But Android Studio is the official IDE of choice
<baizon> elisha: http://tekeye.biz/2014/list-of-android-app-development-ides
<somsip> baizon: out of date
<baizon> elisha: https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/
<elisha> thnx baizon
<mintux> i have this error: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/make: No such file or directory make it isn't install?
<lotuspsychje> mintux: are you compiling something?
<mintux> yes
<elisha> try "dpkg -l | grep make"
<lotuspsychje> !compile | mintux
<ubottu> mintux: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<sag47> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sag47> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<somsip> !botabuse | sag47
<ubottu> sag47: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sag47> Neat bot :)
<sag47> Ah, my bad somsip
<somsip> sag47: np - just fills the channel if you do loads. Try http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=server
<sag47> Understandable, I'll PM the bot :)
<andystar> I would like to remove a file from my git history.
<andystar> Is there a way I could do this?
<somsip> andystar: not on topic here, and tricky. Seek advice from a git-related channel
<andystar> Thanks.
<andystar> I will look for the right channel.
<andystar> I had trouble with vi after upgrading.
<andystar> Is this the right channel for that?
<somsip> andystar: depends if it
<somsip> 's a real problem or a dodgy plugin
<lotuspsychje> andystar: details please? ubuntu version, etc
<andystar> I don't use pluggins.
<somsip> andystar: ok - details needed then
<andystar> I use a Kinessis Freestyle 2 keyboard, and it doesn't sem to work with vi's navigation.
<andystar> Whenever I use the "up arrow" key, it does something unpredictable.
<somsip> andystar: set nocompatible in your vimrc
<somsip> andystar: and use k :)
<andystar> This was only after upgrading to last October's upgrade.
<andystar> The old version of Ubuntu worked fine.
<elisha> check if your keyboard and the keyboard you selected in the language options are the same
<elisha> eg :"english US"
<andystar> I should probably check to see if the same problem happens with another keyboard.
<andystar> It is a USB keyboard.
<somsip> andystar: you should probably set nocompatible in vimrc....
<andystar> somsip, Thanks.
<Dylan____> My printer is a printer and scanner in one its a hp envy 5530 will that be able to scan documents in ubuntu?
<somsip> !hardware | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wyseguy> anyone to help with a jumpy trackpad cursor in 15.10?
<adgarLNpoo> hi all
<hateball> !help | wyseguy
<ubottu> wyseguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> !details | wyseguy
<ubottu> wyseguy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linuxlove> my system has crashed after install a external source what should i do to fix that?
<linuxlove> i see graphic problem after restart
<linuxlove> please help
<linuxlove> every thing seems to be old
<PDXLabCoat> what do you mean "after install a external source"?
<kiran__> any android developers ? here need some help
<linuxlove> PDXLabCoat, i have installed ehcp with just ./install.sh
<somsip> kiran__: you need to ask in the android channel
<kiran__> i am building slimrom
<kiran__> slimrom rom channel is pretty unactive
<somsip> kiran__: this is for ubuntu support. You need to ask elsewhere more appropriate
<PDXLabCoat> kiran__, you wouldn't ask for java help in a python channel, would you?
<PDXLabCoat> try #android
<xangua> You wouldn't download a car
<PDXLabCoat> lol
<linuxlove> what should i do to delete all packages that create problem
<xangua> 1:02 AM <PDXLabCoat> what do you mean "after install a external source"? linuxlove
<adgarLNpoo> how can i create partition without uninstall ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> !info gparted | adgarLNpoo
<ubottu> adgarLNpoo: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-3build1 (wily), package size 422 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<xangua> linuxlove: if you used a script, find out what the script did
<adgarLNpoo> gpart ok i will try
<adgarLNpoo> thank you somsip and ubotto
<Bise> How do I see which server this is?
<EriC^^> [Bise] sendak.freenode.net :Vilnius, Lithuania, EU
<Bise> Thank you.
<EriC^^> ./whois <your nick>
<EriC^^> np
<Bise> hmm
<Bise> Testing out some new clients, not seeing the results of the whois on this one
<Bise> Guess I need to figure out how to swap to the non-chat main window
<EriC^^> which irc client are you using? it's usually alt+1
<Bise> Irssi
<EriC^^> try alt+1
<Bise> No go
<jushur> alt left/right
<Bise> Used to mIRC on the windows side, trying out some ubuntu ones (thus here in this room)
<Bise> that did it, awesome
<Bise> thanks
<Bise> wraps around even, I see
<jushur> Bise: your terminal has keybinds. that interfere with the irssi client
<Bise> possibly, just using the default Ubuntu terminal
<Bise> no screens/tmux or anything
<jushur> Bise: you should try out weechat
<Inix> I am
<Inix> <-- Bise
<Inix> As I said, trying out multiple
<Inix> alt left/right works on both, alt+1 on neither
<EriC^^> odd, alt+1 works for me
<Inix> weechat does keep the user list up, which is nice
<jushur> alt+1 is tabs in ubuntu default terminal. no tabs open it still eats the keybinds.
<EriC^^> works in ubuntu default terminal for me
<Inix> You were right
<Inix> I just unchecked "Enable shortcuts" and it works
<Inix> default alt+1 shortcut is "tab 1"
<EriC^^> where?
<Bise> works on both clients
<Bise> terminal -> preferences, shortcuts tab
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> if i have a tab open, it stops working and switches to the tab
<Inix> That's interesting
<EriC^^> ctrl+n seems to switch irc windows too
<Inix> Indeed
<Inix> How would one scroll the user list in weechat?
<Guest1761>  Hi
<Inix> WW
<Inix> Hello Guest1761
<Guest1761> no inglend!
<Guest1761> im rusiya
<Guest1761>  !?!?
<Inix> Unfortunate language barrier, then.
<EriC^^> !ru | Guest1761
<ubottu> Guest1761: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bise> Interesting, what'd that do?
<Guest1761> Говорить еще как то но писать это вообще!!! :))
<EriC^^> Inix: it's a bot
<EriC^^> tells the user it's english only here and how to join the ubuntu for his language
<c|oneman> are their two ways of writing in russian?
<somsip> !ot | c|oneman
<ubottu> c|oneman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<solidus-1iver> whats the easiest way to get python 3.5 of 14.04?
<solidus-1iver> it seems like theres talk somewhere of server packages
<solidus-1iver> but i dont see them in apt
<somsip> solidus-1iver: you could try the deadsnakes PPA
<solidus-1iver> hmm
<solidus-1iver> thats better than compiling from source i guess
<somsip> solidus-1iver: PPAs cant be guaranteed, but deadsnakes has been around a while
<wenyuxin> Oh my god
<solidus-1iver> i feel better compilin i think
<svm_invictvs> hm
<svm_invictvs> grumble
<svm_invictvs> My installer is stuck at 67%... "Installing Man-DB"
<svm_invictvs> er "Configuring"  I know it sometimes hangs there, but usually recovers.  Is this normal?
<Inix> F12 and F11, it seems
<AlexPortable> I can start Ubuntu if I 'boot from EFI file' and then select the folder \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi, but not from the boot manager
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> someone please help me
<hateball> !help|linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<svm_invictvs> hm
<svm_invictvs> WHy isn't Mongodb 3.X installable using apt-get ?
<linuxlove> i have ran a script install.sh and after installation when i restarted my system has crashed i see new user vmail and vsftpd while i didnt create this user and my ubuntu seems to be old while it was ubuntu 15.10
<linuxlove>  uname -a
<linuxlove> Linux mohammad-LIFEBOOK-AH532-G21 4.2.0-30-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 00:58:07 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<geirha> Sounds like you ran something you shouldn't
<linuxlove> geirha, i know i was wrong
<linuxlove> but i should to fix now
<linuxlove> i get graphical problem also
<geirha> do you have a link to this install.sh?
<linuxlove> gerald, do you want to see thi script?
<Inix> svm_invictvs: mongodb does appear to be installable via apt-get
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<svm_invictvs> And it installs 2.6
<svm_invictvs> I have a need for 3.X
<linuxlove>  i can pastbin it for you
<svm_invictvs> I just installed it :-/
<Inix> svm_invictvs: from their site "While Ubuntu includes its own MongoDB packages, the official MongoDB Community Edition packages are generally more up-to-date."
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<svm_invictvs> Looks like I've gotta use the trusty repo to get this to work
<Inix> I can't answer the "why" behind that.
<Inix> Something about providing support for LTS versions only
<linuxlove> i get some error that mariodb cant be install
<linuxlove> i dont need to mariadb at all
<linuxlove> i just need to fix
<svm_invictvs> Inix Yeah, I'm just following the page
<svm_invictvs> I'm running 15.10?
<kathrin__> Hi, I'm trying to create a boot-stick. Neither Start Disk-Creator nor Unetbootin does the task.
<svm_invictvs> So that's. not trusty right?
<svm_invictvs> That's wily?
<Inix> Correct
<svm_invictvs> Where does the "trusty" and the "wily" etc come from?
<Inix> alphabetical names for the releases
<Inix> next version will be X something
<linuxlove> geirha, http://pastebin.com/EGxs2auF
<Inix> Xenial Xerus, it seems
<linuxlove> someone please help about n=my system crashing
<somsip> !names | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Volund> Well my gaming rig is well and truly scrooped.
<Inix> Scrooped, new word for me.
<Volund> I try to be family friendly with my expletives.
<Volund> Anyways
<svm_invictvs> I see
<svm_invictvs> Do those mongo pacakges not include a fucking init scripts?
<lotuspsychje> !language | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Volund> And this is why.
<svm_invictvs> Do those mongo pacakges not include init scripts?
<svm_invictvs> heh
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related guys
<svm_invictvs> hm
<Volund> SO I now find myself on the Linux box. Installing Pidgin and PlayOnLinux and etc. Quick question: I want to remote control the SAME UBUNTU SESSION that's displayed on the monitor. What do I use to accomplish this easily?
<kathrin__> Hi, I'm trying to create a boot-stick. Neither Start Disk-Creator nor Unetbootin does the task. I get "BOOT ERROR"
<Volund> I'm talking VNC here
<Volund> But I don't know what server is best
<geirha> linuxlove: Yeah that's a badly written script
<geirha> linuxlove: and it appears it will stop working for ubuntu versions newer than 14.04
<linuxlove> geirha, how can i fix that?
<Guest73331> on my new ubuntu installation an endless error messageloop: i2e i2c-11: si 2165_read: error (addr 64 reg 04e0 error (ret==-19) ' appears in syslog.
<geirha> linuxlove: It's a bit hard to say what damage it has done. It's very long
<Guest73331> what does that mean?
<linuxlove> geirha, please help to fix
<svm_invictvs> hm
<svm_invictvs> WHy does the installer hang on "Configuring Man-db"
<svm_invictvs> ?
<Volund> ah, i want x11vnc
<Volund> ONWARDS
<Loshki> Volund: x11vnc ?
<geirha> linuxlove: It also runs other install scripts; install_1.php and install_2.php.
<geirha> linuxlove: I don't have time to wade through all that, sorry
<linuxlove> geirha, i can send that scripts for you
<linuxlove> geirha, please help to fix
<linuxlove> i was wrong
<linuxlove> i shoudnt ran that script
<geirha> linuxlove: Probably faster to just reinstall, and avoid running questionable scripts like that in the future
<linuxlove> geirha, i have important  program here
<linuxlove> it is my server
<linuxlove> i cant reinstall
<AlexPortable> I can start Ubuntu if I 'boot from EFI file' and then select the folder \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi, but not from the boot manager
<geirha> Then pray someone has the time to wade through that buggy script and figure out what damage it did. If it was a short 10-line script, I could probably concoct some solution, but this 800 line script, written by someone who doesn't know bash and apt very well, will take much more time than I have to spare
<geirha> So restore from backup and move on
<linuxlove> geirha, is it last solution?
<linuxlove> geirha, how can we find installed packages and remove them
<hiexpo> LOOK FOOR THEM linuxlove
<geirha> You can look through /var/log/dpkg.log to see what dpkg packages were installed/removed recently
<hiexpo> he's an idiot
<hiexpo> lol
<linuxlove> hiexpo, do you mean me?
<somsip> !ignore | linuxlove (when people suddenly join, and say things like that, they're trolling)
<ubottu> linuxlove (when people suddenly join, and say things like that, they're trolling): If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<linuxlove> hiexpo, are you idiot?
<somsip> linuxlove: ignore, do not get into a slanging match
<solidus-1iver> whats a good command line websocket client?
<solidus-1iver> i want to test a server, i saw an example of someone using a program calles WS
<solidus-1iver> nvm, thats an npm one
<hiexpo> aircrack-ng developer -user somsip how dare you insult me
<bazhang> hiexpo, take the chit chat elsewhere
<cfhowlett> hiexpo, please see the guidelines for proper behavior in this channel.  thank you.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hiexpo> okay so i did something wrong now
<hiexpo> excuse me
<broulax> hi
<BikerMike> anyone know of an equivalent Linux app for XNview? I'm looking for a bulk renamer / exif editor, thanks!
<hiexpo> phatch
<adgarLNpoo> phatch is awesome
<cfhowlett> +1 phatch
<hiexpo> BikerMike, phATCH
<BikerMike> will check it out thanks! hiexpo adgarLNpoo cfhowlett packard
<cfhowlett> happy2help! BikerMike
<cloudy_nz> pyrenamer's good for renaming, phatch or imagemagick are good for resizing
<hiexpo> i love  gnu also
<hiexpo> BikerMike, look at gnu
<bazhang> hiexpo, whats that supposed to mean
<BikerMike> hiexpo I'm have already gnu
<hiexpo> bazhang, im im trying to help him never mind i will goback to debian
<hiexpo> all you do is ritcor me bazhang i dont belong here i will go back to debian
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I eject a USB shows up under media that is not suppose to be there. I have already ejected and removed device, however it still appears. I even rebooted machine
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: screenshot?
<LibertyWeNeed> hmm...
<hiexpo> LibertyWeNeed, remove ubuntu install debian
<cfhowlett> hiexpo, that's enough.  please play somewhere else.
<cfhowlett> If you really want to help debian, GO to #debian and support those users.  Do not troll here.
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6a6GidWUZ4PT1lfVGljaHhmQzA/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: is it the blackusb?
<LibertyWeNeed> yes
<EriC^^> type rmdir /media/andir/Black\ USB
<EriC^^> *andri
<BikerMike> how about the lack of brightness control? I keep moving the slider and nothing happens :( weird
<LibertyWeNeed> EriC^^, thank you :) It worked!
<LibertyWeNeed> is this a bug in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: no problem
<EriC^^> i think so, it happens to me sometimes too
<linuxlove> hello
<EriC^^> be sure to use rmdir when it does, cause it'll only delete it if it's empty ( vs rm -r which will remove it even if it has stuff )
<linuxlove> hello
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks eric
<EriC^^> np
<\sve> Hi I want to set up a way to share my media files between my laptop (which I wanna leave at home) and my android phone and tablet (laptop runs Ubuntu desktop)
<LibertyWeNeed> Use BTSync
<\sve> I'm not talking about LAN I need to do it remotely
<NSAF4> mst[_]*
<hiexpo> hmm
<LibertyWeNeed> \sve
<LibertyWeNeed> , BTSYNC let's you do it both remotely and when you're connected to same network
<\sve> I won't be
<cfhowlett> \sve, dropbox
<LibertyWeNeed> BTSYNC means you don't need cloud.
<\sve> Don't wanna pay
<LibertyWeNeed> It's free
<LibertyWeNeed> as in $0
<LibertyWeNeed> not freedom
<cfhowlett> \sve, pay?  dropbox is free for the first 2GB
<LibertyWeNeed> BTSYNC
<\sve> Libertyweneed I'll be in Brighton in hospital for 9 days and my PC is heavy to carry.
<LibertyWeNeed> BTSYNC doesn't use cloud
<LibertyWeNeed> You can get it on your android as well
<\sve> I need to connect over the internet
<LibertyWeNeed> yess
<\sve> Cfhowlet I have 30 tb of data.
<LibertyWeNeed> Here is a wiki that may help if BTSYNC is what you are not after https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:SyncReplacement
<LibertyWeNeed> is not
<somsip> This is all coming across as trolly and very offtopic
<LibertyWeNeed> correction
<\sve> Sompip I'm asking how to set up a way of streaming my files
<cfhowlett> \sve, you're dropping cookie crumbs for details here, amigo.  give all the details / specs in 1 go.  and 30 TB?  you must be have backed up ALL of HBO for the past 10 years.
<somsip> \sve: yeah, that's not what this channel is for.
<madwizard> \sve: google owncloud too
<shadow1> hi
<peace> hello
<LibertyWeNeed> hello
<peace> I need some installaton help
<shadow1> what?
<peace> I am trying to to install opengl
<peace> package
<peace> all classical methods does not seem to work
<shadow1> to dowhat?
<shadow1> to do what?
<peace> to run opengl programs in c
<shadow1> ah ok. How can I do some you?
<peace> I tried sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<peace> it returns package not found
<peace> how do i fix this
<somsip> !find glut3
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev
<somsip> peace: did you update first? What version of ubuntu?
<peace> none of them
<Dirkos> I have an issue with my 15.10. I did a reboot and it now keeps stuck initiate ramdisk
<shadow1> You are'nt some logiteck?
<Dirkos> I tried to boot in my old kernel but exactly the same happens
<peace> yes i did
<somsip> peace: and...what version of ubuntu
<shadow1> you install with logiteck, i hope
<peace> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<somsip> peace: paste the output of the attempt to install
<peace> okay
<shadow1> go to your logiteck and find the package
<peace> Here's the output peace@peace:~$ sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package freeglut3-dev
<geirha> could you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy freeglut3-dev
<peace> just a min
<somsip> !paste | peace (use the pastebin please)
<ubottu> peace (use the pastebin please): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quasi_> Hi, who is the updater for the Libre Office package and when will 5.x be added to Ubuntu 14.04.
<somsip> quasi_: major version changes are very unlikely to be released for LTS
<quasi_> somsip: ok thanks
<peace> okay...
<yann-kaelig> Hi
<peace> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yann-kaelig> I can't find how to burn ubunt uon usb disk from the officie lweb site
<cfhowlett> quasi_, LO 5.x probably will not be coming to 14.04 as a new LTS is imminent.  in this case, get LO from the LO site and/or compile if you just cannot wait
<peace> pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !usb | yann-kaelig
<ubottu> yann-kaelig: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<peace> pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<geirha> peace: it's a shell command
<quasi_> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! quasi_
<pavlushka> ubuntu wiki does not let me signing in.
<peace> oh sorry!
<geirha> peace: apt-cache policy freeglut3-dev | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yann-kaelig> I don't have ubuntu, unebootin, mkusb, or windows. How can I burn the ubuntu from command line ?
<cfhowlett> yann-kaelig, dd is the command you want
<somsip> yann-kaelig: what do you have?
<yann-kaelig> dd
<ouroumov_> dd works
<yann-kaelig> ok, nothing special to use wit hthe command line ? dd if= of=/dev/xxx is ok ?
<ouroumov_> yes, then sync yann-kaelig
<yann-kaelig> ok thx
<peace> this is installation error
<peace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279500/plain/
<peace> here is output of policy command http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279539/
<yann-kaelig> I first try on dvd but I have a sector read error at the ubuntu boot. strange
<ouroumov_> peace, you've ran sudo apt-get update before?
<geirha> peace: So you don't have any software sources enabled, it seems. What does   sudo apt-get update   output?
<peace> Yes I ran
<peace> it installs various packages for sometime
<cfhowlett> peace,  works for me with 14.04   paste.ubuntu.com/15279546/
<peace> and then terminates
<geirha> peace: update doesn't install anything, it only downloads the package lists
<peace> That's what I meant
<peace> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279546/ What is it?
<peace> I am not getting it
<cfhowlett> peace, freeglut3-dev is available for ubuntu 14.04
<peace> cfhowlett:how should I install
<geirha> sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<cfhowlett> peace sudo apt install freeglut3-dev | pastebinit
<geirha> However, first we must find out why sudo apt-get update apparently does not download the official package lists
<peace> gierha:not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279569/
<peace> cfhowlett: Please help me out now http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279569/
<cfhowlett> peace, no idea.  it's available in your repo, but won't download?
<cfhowlett> do this: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<peace> okay
<xxa0z> hello
<xxa0z> is there a way to move the window control buttons to the right of  the window @ 14.04 ?
<nicu`> nope
<xxa0z> really? :S
<nicu`> i think i saw somebody saying it's possible w/ ubuntu tweak
<nicu`> but i think it's not possible
<nicu`> tried it, there is not such an option
<somsip> xxa0z: it's not
<xxa0z> :(
<Ben64> thought it was
<xxa0z> also, i tried to bind super+t to open a new terminal
<somsip> Ben64: I'm happy to be corrected - I don't use Unity - but understood that stopped working a while back
<xxa0z> however, it still opens a trash folder :(
<Ben64> somsip: i don't use unity either, but i thought there was still a way
<xxa0z> i've done the binding from setting -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<Ben64> xxa0z: should work
<xxa0z> it doesn't, it still opens the trash folder, it was the mapping of super+t before i bound it to opening a new term, i think that's the default mapping of super+t
<nicu`> lel
<nicu`> i have the same proble
<nicu`> problem* now that i try
<Ben64> so find that shortcut and stop it
<Ben64> doesn't exist on my system
<somsip> xxa0z: Ben64: long thread here FWIW http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210844
<nicu`> ctrl+t works though
<peace> cfhowlett:http://imgur.com/8hcBu9x
<ouroumov_> There's a way to move the buttons to the right if you use gnome-session-fallback, dunno if that works in Unity
<xxa0z> Ben64: super+t isnt anywhere in the settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<Ben64> xxa0z: might be in dconf
<geirha> peace: looks like the .in mirror is out of sync
<xxa0z> wtf :S bye bye ubuntu, what a piece of crap software :(
<peace> so what shoul I do?
<Ben64> i like how people get mad at unity, instead of just using something else
<Dirkos> I have problems with my system. It gets stuck and Loading initial ramdisk. When i enter recovery it also freezes after a minute or so
<Dirkos> Im using kernel 4.2.0-30
<UniFreak> I'm trying to upgrad php from 5.3 to 5.6
<UniFreak> I added ppa by running: LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6
<UniFreak> did `apt-get update`
<peace> cfhowlett:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279605/
<Ben64> UniFreak: ppa's are unsupported 3rd party repositories and are not supported in this channel
<UniFreak> but here is the output when I try `apt-get install php5`:http://paste.linux.chat/view/7f116666
<Dirkos> UniFreak: and what is the problem?
<UniFreak> Dirkos: see the paste
<Dirkos> ok see Ben64 comment
<Nicholas1> hello
<nicu`> hi
<Nicholas1> hello
<n8w> do u guys know how to get rid off this: unable to install new version of `/usr/bin/cpan2dist': Device or resource busy. apt-get -f install doesnt work
<chotaz`w> n8w, are you running the system updater at the same time?
<n8w> chotaz`w, fcourse not
<chotaz`w> n8w, are you using sudo to install?
<n8w> chotaz`w, ps | grep perl shows nothin
<n8w> chotaz`w, we can skip these typical noobish mistakes:)
<linuxlove> hello guys
<k1l> n8w: sudo lsof /usr/bin/cpan2dist
<n8w> k1l, done that too...nothin shown
<Floeper> If i try to start ubuntu from my USB "try without installation" it takes about 10min and there is still a black screen
<Floeper> Anyone knows how this is possible?
<n8w> k1l, its weird...im tryin cpan>:upgrade now
<k1l> n8w: you can look at dmesg if there are any hardware issues
<n8w> k1l, ye, ive been trough the logs...
<n8w> k1l, it just doesnt make any sense
<n8w> k1l, no reason for that error msg
<enzox> hola a todos desde Argentina
<k1l> !es | enzox
<ubottu> enzox: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<enzox> ok and thancks K1l
<jianxiong1> how to find out my installed applications
<lotuspsychje> jianxiong1: softwar center shows the installed ones
<lotuspsychje> jianxiong1: for all the packages you can click balow on 'show  1067 technical items'
<MonkeyDust> jianxiong1  or dpkg -l | grep ii
<vsuojanen> Ubuntu 14.04 and LightDM 1.10.5, Unity greeter logs error writing X authority: Failed to open X authority /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority: No such file or directory.  what creates /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority ? should it be created by the lightdm package ?
<lotuspsychje> morning MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: whats the ii do exactly?
<alkisg> vsuojanen: $ grep /var/lib/lightdm /etc/passwd
<alkisg> lightdm:x:119:126:Light Display Manager:/var/lib/lightdm:/bin/false
<alkisg> It's the home directory of lightdm
<alkisg> Created  by lightdm.postinst, i.e. after its installation
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  ii fo installed, i guess
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ok tnx
<jianxiong1> thanks
<hilx> lotuspsychje, the first i means marked for installation, the second one means successfully installed
<lotuspsychje> hilx: great tnx
<k1l> if its "iF" its marked for install but failed to install
<hilx> one if the most useful states :)
<yann-kaelig> Someone has tester skype web. Look like skype software is no more up2date for linux
<yann-kaelig> tested
<k1l> yann-kaelig: microsoft bought skype and doesnt bring a new version for linux
<yann-kaelig> k1l: ok I understand. and what about skype web ?
<lotuspsychje> yann-kaelig: yeah i also read an article about users reporting having issues on skype lately
<vsuojanen> alkisg: so Xauthority should be be created, not missing it. thanks
<k1l> yann-kaelig: i dont know, i dont use skype since some years
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  skype is not for this channel
<lotuspsychje> yann-kaelig: an alternative would be telegram, but no video yet
<alkisg> vsuojanen: that's xauthority for lightdm, i.e. the login screen only, not for the users, where it goes inside /home/username/.Xauthority
<hilx> there is an unofficial web client
<yann-kaelig> lotuspsychje: yea, I know all alternative, none of them can be a real alternative for skype actually. We would know if this was the case
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  could contact MS and ask them to support linux again
<yann-kaelig> MonkeyDust: no thx ^^
<yann-kaelig> I don't use skype, it's for a new user
<yann-kaelig> on free software
<MonkeyDust> your nephew?
<hilx> yann-kaelig, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/09/skype-web-client-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> yann-kaelig: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30693/what-video-conferencing-software-is-available
<yann-kaelig> hilx: ha! something interesting thx
<hilx> not perfect tho, same trying in chrome
<hilx> just give it a try
<vsuojanen> alkisg: got it :), it's some weird bug in permissions and groups. perhaps I should update the system
<yann-kaelig> lotuspsychje: no so much. But perhaps the only one alternative could be Hello from mozilla. I made a test and that work really nice
<vsuojanen> lightdm:x:108:118:Light Display Manager:/var/lib/lightdm:/bin/false
<alkisg> vsuojanen: maybe a cloning was done without using --numeric-ids in the copy...
<vsuojanen> pulse:x:105:113:PulseAudio daemon,,,:/var/run/pulse:/bin/false
<hilx> there should be more video chat clients soon using only webRTC
<lotuspsychje> vsuojanen: ubuntu version?
<AlexPortable> I can start Ubuntu if I 'boot from EFI file' and then select the folder \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi, but not from the boot manager
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you ^^ :p
<hilx> yann-kaelig, have you tried 'slack'?
<yann-kaelig> hilx: yep. Meantime, hello is a good secure web video chat
<hilx> thx, will try
<yann-kaelig> hilx: no ? link plz
<hilx> yann-kaelig, https://slack.com/  they will have video soon
<hilx> superb messeging solution for now
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: what do you mean by the boot manager?
<yann-kaelig> hilx: ok, I don't know this. But again, for video chat actually a easy and secure without the need of account is Hello. And that work  :)
<EriC^^> when the pc starts you get a boot manager with windows and ubuntu and boot from efi file?
<hilx> yann-kaelig, good to know :)
<yann-kaelig> Ok, thx  I will read your link about skype web, for the new user I helping.
<vsuojanen> lotuspsychje: it's Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<hilx> yann-kaelig, try skype web in chrome first
<hilx> same thing
<lotuspsychje> vsuojanen: please update to 14.04.4
<lotuspsychje> also everyone update to latest due to new perl security holes patched
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<MonkeyDust> skype web works on the fly here, on firefox
<hilx> yah, should be ok
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: bios boot manager
<AlexPortable> UEFI
<vsuojanen> i was going to do it. I just restored this system from backup and this same system worked back in Dec 2015
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: when you turn on the pc what happens?
<yann-kaelig> hilx: why using chrome instead firefox for skype web ?
<hilx> yann-kaelig, firefox is ok also.. webRTC support should be complete by now
<hilx> its all about HTML5 support levels
<wierd007> I cant see install lubuntu alongside windows 10 anymore
<wierd007> and its only a day passed
<wierd007> what happened to my laptop
<lotuspsychje> wierd007: did you do anything special lately?
<wierd007> I was going to install it alongside windows 10 last night but I passed oout
<wierd007> I breathe
<wierd007> thats special
<hilx> yann-kaelig, i just mentioned chrome because that ubuntu web client project is using chrome
<yann-kaelig> ok i understand
<wierd007> ok i understand
<MonkeyDust> wierd007  this is ubuntu support, start from the beginning, what brings you here, without he medical details
<k1l> wierd007: are you on a live (l)ubuntu cd/usb now?
<wierd007> yessss
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: ?
<wierd007> MonkeyDust: is being wierd
<k1l> wierd007: did you install lubuntu before? can you show the output of "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com ?
<wierd007> I couldnt remember
<wierd007> I could have memory problem
<wierd007> is it possible I did install lubuntu alongside windows 10 last night and then sleep
<EriC^^> yeah
<k1l> wierd007: we cant know what you did last night. that is the reason why i need the output
<EriC^^> wierd007: that's happening exactly right now?
<EriC^^> is it a hp laptop?
<wierd007> acer
<EriC^^> ok, it boots straight to windows?
<wierd007> yeah
<wierd007> I couldnt remember what I did last night
<k1l> wierd007: can you show the output of "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com ?
<wierd007> Its a very special type of memory problem
<zerofrost> hallo zusammen
<k1l> wierd007: lets see some facts
<EriC^^> wierd007: try rebooting the pc and press F2
<lotuspsychje> !de | zerofrost
<ubottu> zerofrost: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<EriC^^> wierd007: check if there's a boot options and ubuntu is there then choose ubuntu
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: no OS Boot manager found
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: bios says that
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: what kind of laptop is it?
<AlexPortable> make and model/
<EriC^^> make is enough
<AlexPortable> hp probook
<leo___> test
<MonkeyDust> leo___  works
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: ok, boot into ubuntu
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> then type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<AlexPortable> 9999?
<ouroumov_> Port number
<EriC^^> yeah
<AlexPortable> i can only 80
<AlexPortable> im behind a firewall
<AlexPortable> ill just pastebin it
<EriC^^> ok
<Nicholas1> hello
<haasn> When building an ubuntu package, is there an easier way to set all of the right permissions other than having to manually copy it over to /tmp, log in as root, fix all of the permissions, and then build the package as root?
<ef1> hi
<haasn> if I just dpkg-deb --build <package> as my own user, the files in the package all end up with my own user ID
<Antiknight> yes
<MonkeyDust> haasn  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: No boot order is set; firmware wil attempt recvovery
<AlexPortable> boot0002* notebook ethernet bbs
<AlexPortable> boot0003* notebook ethernet bbs
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  i wonder why you always have so many technicéal issues nobody has ever seen
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: me too
<yann-kaelig> re, Can I have virtual "desktop" on ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  with unity tweak you can set the numbe of virtual desktops, default is 4
<chotaz`w> yann-kaelig, you mean multiple desktops, as in workspaces?
<yann-kaelig> yes, workspace, depending the DE name is different
<yann-kaelig> but I can't find where are the option for this settings
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  install unity tweak tool
<hilx> Appearance - Behaviour
<homa> hi my friends
<hilx> no need for tweak tool if you just need 4 workspapces
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<wierd33> why is this happening suddenly
<wierd33> there is no option to install lubuntu alongside windows 10
<wierd33> I checked and there is no lubuntu installed however I left my laptop on last night
<rory> wierd33: Make sure Windows 10 was shut down properly and that there are no disk checks pending
<wierd33> I already did
<wierd33> its not working
<rory> You might have to use a tool like gparted (included on the lubuntu Live CD) to shrink the Windows partition
<k1l> wierd33: <k1l> wierd007: can you show the output of "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rory> And then there will be an option in the installer to install to the free space
<k1l> wierd33: if you dont answer request i cant help you
<wierd33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15279999/
<k1l> no, you didnt install ubuntu
<wierd33> yes
<wierd33> and I could not install it alongside windows 10 now
<wierd33> I could remember last night that there is an option to install lubuntu alongside windows 10
<wierd33> and then suddenly it disappear
<wierd33> do you know you are watched by the FBI
<chotaz`w> wierd33, like it was pointed already, make a full shutdown of your windows 10 instalation, then try to install lubuntu again :)
<wierd33> chotaz`w: I already did that ma'am
<MonkeyDust> wierd33  i guess your w10 is in suspension mode and you cannot tell the difference between suspend and shutdown
<wierd33> I clicked shut down and waited until there is no more lights on. Then I turn on my laptop. Pressed F12 on boot and now Im here asking
<MonkeyDust> wierd33  ok, select dvd or usb and follow instructions
<wierd33> I dont have the iso
<MonkeyDust> wierd33  how did you plan to install ubuntu if you don't have the iso?
<homa> are there my friends here?
<chotaz`w> homa, we're all friends here. Any issues with ubuntu you need help with?
<MonkeyDust> homa  #ubuntu-offtopic fo nice friendly chat
<wierd33> Isnt it wierd when I didnt connect to a VPN. Theres like someone who knows me in real life
<MonkeyDust> wierd33  what?
<chotaz`w> wierd33 ?
<wierd33> Reminiscence
<wierd33> Im confused why when I try to install lubuntu, my windows 10 is faster
<MonkeyDust> wierd33  ok, but did you manage to install lubuntu?
<wierd33> noo
<MonkeyDust> wierd33  then how do you know w10 is faster?
<wierd33> Its responding now. Before it was very slow
<MoziM> When I do ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/ I see gnome.desktop, ubuntu.desktop, xfce.desktop and xubuntu.desktop
<MoziM> I am using xubuntu desktop according to echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<MoziM> am i safe to uninstall the other 3?
<MonkeyDust> MoziM  that's xfce
<MoziM> what's the difference between xfce and xubuntu for desktop environments?
<MoziM> is xubuntu dependent on xfce being installed?
<MonkeyDust> MoziM  better ask in #xubuntu
<gr33nbits> think so Mozim
<wierd33> How much do you wanna know info I have about some of you guys is dying to know
<gr33nbits> xD
<AlexPortable> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<AlexPortable> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<AlexPortable> error: '~yannubuntu' user ot team does not exists
<yann-kaelig> it's suppoed that empathy is able to connect on irc and gadu gadu , but I don't see anything like that in the first page of the software
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  contact the maintainer
<AlexPortable> of teh community page or the program?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  look in the readme file or so, ppa's are not supported here
<The_Fly> hello, wonering if anyone can help, running ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS, on asus n56vm laptop. when i attempt to change brightness with FN+fnkey the laptop will respond to the first request but subsequent requests will lag
<The_Fly> anywhere up to 30 seconds or so
<The_Fly> and in this state closing the lid will not enter sleep
<The_Fly> seems to be some acpi weirdness
<The_Fly> if anyone can advise id be most grateful
<MoziM> Do you know what version of bios you're on?
<lapyo> are you using proprietary drivers?
<The_Fly> MoziM: no but i recall upgrading, checked asus site and it seems to not have been touched since 2012
<The_Fly> lapyo: not to my knowledge
<The_Fly> i can fetch the bios version if this helps
<The_Fly> and output of acpitool -e
<The_Fly> which as acpi version numbers etc.
<yann-kaelig> I found it when I try to remove empathy ... I have to install account-plugin-xxxxx
<The_Fly> is there a better place to ask this question?
<The_Fly> bios is N56VM.206
<The_Fly> it seems that there is a version above this
<The_Fly> 214
<yann-kaelig> there is a bug with empathy and polish accents
<The_Fly> none of the things mentioned in changelogs for the bios updates pertain to acpi etc.
<The_Fly> ok
<The_Fly> its only when i touch the brightness decrease button
<The_Fly> all others wor perfectly fine
<The_Fly> kernel bug perhaps?
<The_Fly> just FN+f5 (lower brightness) causes acpi event queue to stall
<The_Fly> is there a better room to ask about this?
<yann-kaelig> my god this software, empathy is so much bugged and complicated just to login on irc, I don't want to know how it can be for other protocols
<The_Fly> laptop fn buttons, all work, but one button causes acpi event queue to stall
<The_Fly> and slowly drain
<dreadkopp> hey guys, how can i output conkys display to console?
<somsip> dreadkopp: conky uses small scripts to grab the output to display, so just use those
<dreadkopp> somsip : yeah, i could pipe it all together in a small bash script, but easiest solution would be to just ouput conkys allready configured output? I was told that conky can do that but cannot find the correct options :/
<Lucifer_arma> how do I find out what version of a package is going to be shipped with the next LTS?  You know, the one that's due next month?
<yann-kaelig> my god i'm goign to remove empathy, this thing is horrible I can really made a user to switch back to windows
<yann-kaelig> I/it's
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  because of empathy? that's a bit drastic, no?
<Lucifer_arma> ah, nvm, google worked
<yann-kaelig> MonkeyDust: no. really no. I never see a thing so much not user friendly. And I can tell you a window user, is certainly less patient than me
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  for empathy only you're telling him to switch to windows?
<yann-kaelig> MonkeyDust: no not me :) certainly not. I'm telling that a win user, alone will certainly back after this bad experience
<Daekdroom> yann-kaelig, Empathy is not even maintained anymore, and it's being removed from Ubuntu in 16.04, as far as I know.
<Daekdroom> So yeah, your complaints have been heard already :P
<yann-kaelig> I see ^^
<MonkeyDust> i don't even use empathy
<humbot> the simplest way to use irc is probably the webchat
<MonkeyDust> guess i deleted it
<Daekdroom> Empathy is pretty bad indeed.
<Daekdroom> Pidgin was good but it's nearly useless now as well, because now pretty much all IM protocols are closed stuff that don't work well with it, or work at all.
<MonkeyDust> you will be assimilated
<yann-kaelig> Daekdroom: yes, you right. Well, I have to find at least a gadu-gadu IM
<Daekdroom> yann-kaelig, pidgin allegedly supports gadu-gadu.
<yann-kaelig> Daekdroom: I will try Kadu, it's up2date and xmpp too
<_ikke_> Somehow, after a reboot, iptables redirects does not seem to be working anymore. We have the rule: iptables -t nat -A INPUT -p udp --dport 514 -j REDIRECT --to-port 9514, but we see hardly any traffic passing that redirect
<elcot> hi
<elcot> anyone can help me
<_ikke_> Any idea how to find out what's going wrong?
<_ikke_> ubuntu 14.04
<yann-kaelig> and I think Hexchat is the best solution for irc with a Gui
<hateball> !help | elcot
<ubottu> elcot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elcot> am new to ubuntu
<yann-kaelig> welcome elcot
<elcot> got error message stopping me to enter into drive
<dreadkopp> is there an alternative to i7z? i want to read out current frequency and c-states.. most monitoring tools dont get the correct frequency since they asume i run stock clocks, but i OC'ed it to 4Ghz instead of 2,6. only i7z seems to get the correct frequencies. but using that in ie conky ist a bit painfull since i need to run i7z as root and need it to produce a log from which conky can read.... there must be a simpler sol
<dreadkopp> ution?
<The_Fly> is it best to upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS
<elcot> unable to enter drive because continously getting error message
<The_Fly> i want to try the newer kernel
<The_Fly> to fix this acpi issue
<The_Fly> or would you recommend 15.10
<waters33637> 16.04
<dreadkopp> just go for the newest version
<The_Fly> thanks waters33637
<The_Fly> thanks dreadkopp
<The_Fly> kk
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  overclocking is beyond the scope of this channel
<dreadkopp> ubuntu is rock solid stable so no worries with new versions. as long as you use stable branch
<elcot> authentication is required to mount the device
<elcot> wat is the solution for this
<The_Fly> "Could not determine the upgrade" :(
<neek33> I cant enter setup, cant enter boot option, it just automatically boots to windows
<The_Fly> unofficial packages, i dont think i added any
<elcot> can anyone tell that how to upgrade unix
<MonkeyDust> neek33  usually it's F12 or F2 to enter boot device options
<waters33637> uefi bios neek33:
<waters33637> ?
<MonkeyDust> elcot  this is ubuntu support, not unix
<The_Fly> any way to diagnose blocked dist upgrade?
<The_Fly> "Could not determine the upgrade"
<elcot> yeah ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | elcot
<ubottu> elcot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<neek33> MonkeyDust: it doesnt show up anymore..
<BluesKaj> elcot, upgrade your packages or....?
<BluesKaj> elcot, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, in the terminal will upgrade the packages on Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> elcot  what BluesKaj says, is the easiest/fastest way
<jsjsjsjs> Hello, on Ubuntu 14.04, in my /etc/hosts I have the line "192.168.50.5   mylocaldomain.dev", but when I ping mylocaldomain.dev it pings 127.0.53.53. What can be wrong?
<jsjsjsjs> telnet and traceroute are resolving it to 127.0.53.53 also
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: have a faulty dns server configured?
<jsjsjsjs> jushur: I did not configure a DNS server
<The_Fly> im getting "Could not determine the upgrade", is there any way to establish why
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: this is a the system, and not a VM? right?
<jsjsjsjs> yes
<elias_frou> aloha
<dreadkopp> jsjsjs: 192.168.xxx.xxx is local network, 127.0.xxx.xxx your public ip ?
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: are you using level3 dns server?
<dreadkopp> but 127.0.xxx.xxx shouldn'T be public ip on second thought...
<gosc-pl> good. hexchat is the best
<jsjsjsjs> dreadkopp: local network is 192.168.xxx.xxx, what do you mean with public IP?
<MonkeyDust> 127 cannot be public iirc
<dreadkopp> yeah, realized that, too ;)
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: if you have 4.4.2.2 or such ip in dns. you can get this behavior.
<fooobarrr> 127 is loopback
<jsjsjsjs> @jushur: I did never do things with my DNS Server
<dreadkopp> fooobarrr: all 127.xxx.xxx.xxx ips? though 127.0.0.1 is loopback but hwat might 127.0.53.53 be?
<fooobarrr> its a /8 so its the entire block
<fooobarrr> usually only .1 is used...
<jsjsjsjs> 127.0.53.53. is a special address https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2-2014-08-01-en
<jushur> dreadkopp: it is loopback actually. anything on 127.* is
<MonkeyDust> should look it up, all the network ranges, A B C etc, but am unable to open a browser here
<jsjsjsjs> But I don uderstand why my /etc/hosts is ignored
<dreadkopp> jushur: thanks
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: do a "dig" on the address you said u use for localhost
<The_Fly> 2016-03-04 13:49:16,342 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  try full-upgrade
<jsjsjsjs> I dont try to connect to locahost. I try to connect to a virtual machine with IP 192.168.50.5
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  dist-upgrade failed, try full-upgrade
<waters33637> do-release-upgrade
<The_Fly> full-upgrade? command not found
<fooobarrr> jsjsjsjs: what does "route" say - what is your default gateway?
<fooobarrr> are your eth0/1 interfaces up?
<The_Fly> ~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<The_Fly> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<The_Fly> No new release found
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<fooobarrr> are they configured with a static or dynamic IP?
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: this computer. is connected to a network with a corporate dns server?
<The_Fly> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<fooobarrr> is it on a network that has dhcp?
<jsjsjsjs> jushur: yes it is a default home router
<The_Fly> i dont seem to have any held packages
<fooobarrr> what is "default home router"
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade
<The_Fly> have done
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  sudo apt-get -f install   <-- no package
<The_Fly> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<jsjsjsjs> @fooobarrr: Sorry, bad description: A router a private customer internet provider sends to you and you never change DNS configuration on that :)
<The_Fly> ill try with -f
<The_Fly> same again MonkeyDust
<The_Fly> this is a recent install of 14.04, not done much to it
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  what are ypu struggling with
<The_Fly> upgrading to 16.04
<The_Fly> "Could not determine the upgrade"
<The_Fly> 2016-03-04 13:49:16,342 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  16.04 is not ready, support in #ubuntu+1
<The_Fly> okay but i think im having difficulty getting to 14.10
<The_Fly> then to 15.04
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  they are both dead
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  what do you want to achieve?
<The_Fly> i want to run a newer kernel
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  ok
<The_Fly> to fix this acpi event stalling issue
<MonkeyDust> !hwe | The_Fly
<ubottu> The_Fly: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<The_Fly> because all my function keys are wroking
<The_Fly> apart from one
<The_Fly> which causes all acpi events to stall
<The_Fly> and flush very very slowly
<The_Fly> cant go to sleep when close laptop lid
<The_Fly> only with this one button
<The_Fly> i suspect kernel issue
<CacheMoney> is this a good kernel? 3.13.0-71-generic
<The_Fly> could be wrong
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  spare the enter key, it has rights too
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  read what ubottu says
<The_Fly> okay
<The_Fly> worth upgrading to 14.10?
<jushur> jsjsjsjs: set a custom dns on your machine, like 8.8.8.8 (google public). and se if the problem goes away. if so your router probably being used as a ddos tool/bot.
<jsjsjsjs> jushur: I will try that. But how can it happen, that the DNS is preferred before my /etc/hosts file?
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  14.10 is dead
<Pici> The_Fly: 14.10 and 15.04 are both EOL.
<The_Fly> thanks, ill try the LTSEnablementStack
<The_Fly> right?
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  yes
<The_Fly> thank you for your help MonkeyDust
<asarch> In 14.x LTS, when I apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release: Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<asarch> How can I remove that repo manually?
<asarch> Software Center only show me just one entry for Chrome repo
<kostkon> asarch, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<asarch> Thank you!
<asarch> Thank you very much kostkon :-)
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  hope you make it
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/PpZsWq4i
<The_Fly> :_(
<MonkeyDust> The_Fly  can't open a browser, VM is eating all my resources
<The_Fly> can i paste to you privately
<suge> hi
<MonkeyDust> stay in the channel
<The_Fly> its quite a few lines, output from apt-get
<The_Fly>  libcheese-gtk23 : Depends: libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 (>= 0.91.8) but it is not going to be installed
<The_Fly> etc.
<kostkon> asarch, np
<asarch> :-)
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: apt-get install -f ?
<The_Fly> i dont want to break anything
<suge> unable to enter into drive saying that authentication is required to mount the device
<suge> what should i do for resolve this problem
<suge> am new to ubuntu
<jushur> suge: more info plz, like is it internal or external disk, and expected filesystem on it?
<jsjsjsjs> @jushur: I found the error. Was something extremely stupid...thank you!
<fooobarrr> was your computer not on?
<suge> internal only jushur
<fooobarrr> ah he's already gone
<jushur> suge: is it ntfs (windows)?
<jushur> fooobarrr: i bet he had a dns server localy anyhow.
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: having more luck with the multiarch desktop command listed there
<fooobarrr> I'm guessing it was even easier... like his network cable wasn't plugged in
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: rebooting, here goes...
<suge> jushur may be am not aware of this
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: well, kernel upgrade went fine
<The_Fly> MonkeyDust: but this acpi problem still present
<scott_> hello everyone
<Mari0> hi
<jushur> suge: the drive your trying to access is mounted right?
<Yuan> j/ #slitaz-cn
<PdeClown> Hello. Can someone tell me how I can stop clamav from automatically starting when the machine starts? I tried chkconfig clamav-deamon off, but that gives me /sbin/inserv: No such file or directory
<cherry_l1n> oh my god I've asked this already here
<cherry_l1n> but this bug is happening again
<cherry_l1n> and I've forget how to fix it
<cherry_l1n> trying to do-release-upgrade -d from 14.04
<suge> yes yes when i click on drive error saying "authentication is required to mount the device"
<cherry_l1n> and it says that module-init-tools cannot be authenticated
<cherry_l1n> does anyone know where can I find this channel logs?
<cherry_l1n> I've posted the solution here previously, but I don't keep logs on my machine
<suge> jushur yes yes when i click on drive error saying "authentication is required to mount the device"
<DJones> !logs | cherry_l1n
<ubottu> cherry_l1n: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<gr33nbits> btw have you guys ever found any virus with it?
<Ntemis> i need some help, on apt-get update i get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Ntemis> am on amd64
<MonkeyDust> cherry_l1n  -d means developmenr ... do-release-upgrade can only be used as of 16.04.1, but 16.04 is not even out yet
<cherry_l1n> I don't care, I need xenial
<cherry_l1n> I've found my solution in logs, thank you ubottu
<cherry_l1n> [01:06] <cherry_lin> k1l_: I've created /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d/unauth.cfg and filled it with [Distro]\n AllowUnauthenticated=yes
<MonkeyDust> cherry_l1n  yoou cannot 'need' it, it's not ready yet
<jushur> cherry_l1n: #ubuntu+1
<Ntemis> i need some help, on apt-get update i get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<cherry_l1n> nevermind, problem solved
<cherry_l1n> I know it's not ready
<jushur> cherry_l1n: also note that you will get a broken system if you "upgrade" to it. you need to install it with the installer.
<cherry_l1n> why broken system?
<cherry_l1n> did that already a few times, working fine
<MonkeyDust> cherry_l1n  because it's not réady, unstable
<cherry_l1n> I'm not using that for desktop
<jushur> cherry_l1n: well i kinda dont like when people says things "working fine" as they have not seen any "errors". especially when i know for a fact it does not.
<akik> Ntemis: you need to add [arch=amd64] to two files. google ended the support for 32-bit chrome
<cherry_l1n> jushur: I kinda don't like when people say "don't do that, this is unstable, that's not for you!" without knowing what am I going to use it for
<Ntemis> akik: can you tell me more?
<Ntemis> what files?
<akik> Ntemis: it's described here http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html
<jushur> cherry_l1n: i did not? i gave a hint/notice about issues from doing that upgrade. i frankly do not care what you do with your system, i do however care about when you say its "working fine".
<cherry_l1n> jushur: I apologize for misunderstanding
<k1l> cherry_l1n: this is a beginners channel. so telling "lets all move to development releases its working  fine"  is kind of the wrong signal. what you do on your own machine is of course your own business.
<drjohn> Dear people, can anyone tell me why the newest/recommended version of ClamAV is not included in the repository for Ubuntu 14.04?
<zykotick9> !latest | drjohn
<ubottu> drjohn: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<zykotick9> drjohn: plus you are using 14.04 so the software is mostly going to be two years old...
<k1l> the last security update on 14.04 for clamav is from may 2015
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  good thinking, didnt occur to me, i have 14.04 too
<trunk_monkey> Morning Guys, question..ubuntu VPS using upstart. Particular program cannot see sshfs drive when run as upstart service but when run manually, it see's path no problem. Any ideas?
<trunk_monkey> running upstart service as my user
<k1l> (which is the same version up to 15.10 right now.)
<drjohn> Okay thanks for your answers! From a security standpoint what can you advise to use for open source anti-virus?
<k1l> drjohn: in general you dont need personal firewalls and antivirus like you were told to use on windows.
<k1l> drjohn: one main feature of ubuntu is, that it ships you updates for know security issues through the software packages system.
<django_> hey all
<django_> i downlaoded adrnoid studio, how can i add it so when i search for it, it comes up
<trunk_monkey> django_: in dash?
<django_> trunk_monkey, yes
<efox> question. How do I get rid of ALL the purple?
<MonkeyDust> efox  all the purple?
<k1l> efox: use another theme?
<k1l> or set another wallpaper
<efox> what about boot splash?
<k1l> efox: then use another theme for that too, or disable the boot splash at all
<drjohn> So, from a security standpoint, is it preferred to use the latest Ubuntu version in stead of the latest LongTermSupport 14.04?
<k1l> drjohn: no
<k1l> drjohn: do you have any known security issue that is not fixed on 14.04?
<django_> I need to add: studio.sh  to path variable
<django_> not sure how to do that
<Eliter> Hello! I am curious as to if anyone know an easy way to get Ubuntu Server installer off of my USB stick (which the installer is already there), and avoid Windows Boot Manager from screwing that up? I have Windows 10, 2 hard drives (one with Windows already there, one that is formatted) with the USB stick. I use a Gigabit motherboard, and I cannot seem to find anything for my motherboard that would tell me where I would change the set
<Eliter> with things
<django_> /home/jonathan/.profile: Permission denied
<MonkeyDust> django_  ls -l /home/jonathan/.profile
<django_> MonkeyDust, -rw-r--r-- 1 jonathan jonathan 675 May  3  2014 /home/jonathan/.profile
<drjohn> well maybe I'm paranoia on security, but ClamAV recommends using the latest version 0.99.1
<MonkeyDust> drjohn  what's worrying you?
<EriC^^> django_: where's studio.sh located?
<django_> EriC^^, ~/android-studio/bin
<EriC^^> django_: ok nano ~/.profile
<mintux> hi i install squirrelmail and its config: http://codepad.org/e6FyNqlE but it doesn't execute and it want to download when i open it: http://178.63.48.123/smail and there is nothing in log file
<Eliter> Should I post my issue on the stackoverflow-looking Ubuntu (whatever you call it)?
<EriC^^> then add PATH="$PATH:$HOME/android-studio/bin"
<MonkeyDust> mintux  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<django_> EriC^^, where do you type that
<mintux> MonkeyDust: what is relation your output to my question ?
<MonkeyDust> mintux  because i'm guessing you're not using ubuntu
<PdeClown> I'm having a serious problem with mysql. It keeps eating up my machine's memory. I get messages like: Out of memory: Kill process xxxx (mysqld) score 18 or sacrifice child. However I can't kill it, because the machine doesn't respond. Neither can I run mysqltuner, because mysql has to run for that and within no time it eats up the memory.. The machine is having 8GB of memory. I have the impression that should be enough to run myasql
<k1l> drjohn: a personal antivirus is not making your system much safer anyway. better is to use software from trusted sources and be sure known security issues are fixed and updated. like ubuntu does for its packages
<mintux> MonkeyDust: and whats different if i use ubuntu or not ? you can solve my problem or just asking ?
<EriC^^> django_: at the bottom of ~/.profile
<Eliter> PdeClown: how much are you using your mysql server?
<MonkeyDust> mintux  only ubuntu is supported here
<drjohn> @MonkeyDust well it worries me, that there might be virusses out there not being scanned because of not having the latest updates
<notalentgeek> How can you remove broken PPA repo automatically from apt-get?
<mintux> MonkeyDust: if you know my problem i paste that output then don't waste time
<MonkeyDust> mintux  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<django_> EriC^^, ok i hit enter nothing happens lol
<mintux> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> ok
<mintux> Now how can i solve my problem ?
<django_> EriC^^, http://i.imgur.com/gMpeNLH.png
<EriC^^> django_: save the file with ctrl+x
<PdeClown> Eliter, I have no idea. How can I find out that?
<k1l> drjohn: viruses like on windows are not the security issue on ubuntu. other attacks like ssl security flaws are a  much bigger issue
<EriC^^> django_: no without "add"
<drjohn> @k1l Okay I agree with safe and stable packages in the repository
<EriC^^> just PATH="$PATH..."
<Eliter> PdeClown: you could look at internet traffic? That'd be my first guess
<k1l> drjohn: see http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/clamav/clamav_0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1/changelog
<notalentgeek> Hello guys, I want to ask a question :) .
<django_> EriC^^, i hit ctrl x idk if it works
<EriC^^> django_: did you save it?
<django_> when i search for it, its not there
<django_> i think so...
<django_> i go back to the nano ~/.profile and its there
<EriC^^> type tail ~/.profile
<Eliter> PdeClown: got to get to school. Sorry. Bye!
<EriC^^> is it at the bottom?
<django_> yes
<BluesKaj> !ask | notalentgeek
<EriC^^> django_: ok, type source ~/.profile
<ubottu> notalentgeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<django_> EriC^^, the tail is showing the add lol
<EriC^^> django_: when you log back in it'll source it in automatically and it'll be in all the shells
<notalentgeek> I did asked the question but no one notice :( . How can you remove broken PPA repo automatically from apt-get?
<EriC^^> django_: lol nano it again :D
<mintux> MonkeyDust: now what ?
<EriC^^> django_: try ctrl+o to save
<k1l> !ppa-purge | notalentgeek
<ubottu> notalentgeek: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<EriC^^> then ctrl+x to exit
<drjohn> @k1l Okay thanx alot for your advise! This will do for the moment. :)
<django_> EriC^^, idk how to type in yes: http://i.imgur.com/NnXPiCY.png i feel so ducking stupid
<EriC^^> django_: np, press y
<django_> EriC^^, ok then what?
<EriC^^> django_: then hit enter
<django_> do i need to restart?
<notalentgeek> k1l, It does not automatic though. I still need to list the missing and broken PPAs before removing them. Is there is a way to remove broken PPA automatically?
<EriC^^> django_: no try logging out and back in
<django_> EriC^^, i think it needs to be; PATH="$PATH:$HOME/android-studio/bin/studio.sh"
<k1l> notalentgeek: no. you need to give the specific ppa to the command: ppa-purge
<notalentgeek> k1l, So there is no automatic way?
<k1l> notalentgeek: there no automatic way to enable them, too.
<zykotick9> django_: ahhh, a PATH would have the file included studio.sh...
<zykotick9> s/would/wouldn't/
<django_> zykotick9, no need for the /studio.sh?
<notalentgeek> k1l, Okay :( .
<zykotick9> django_: correct
<django_> ok gonna relog brb
<k1l> notalentgeek: if you have that much PPAs that you cant do this with ppa-purge there is something wrong in your repo handling :/
<django_> EriC^^, hey its not there :/
<EriC^^> django_: type echo $PATH
<django_> at the end it says: :/home/jonathan/android-studio/bin
<notalentgeek> k1l, I am new to Linux. How can I handling PPA? Sometimes I miss copy, etc.
<k1l> notalentgeek: what exactly?
<zykotick9> django_: personally, for something like this (one executable program in an odd location) personally i'd just add a symlink from ~/bin to the executable... ymmv
<django_> zykotick9, how?
<k1l> notalentgeek: please put the output of "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<EriC^^> django_: mkdir bin && ln -s /home/jonathan/android-studio/bin/studio.sh /home/jonathan/bin/studio.sh
<django_> EriC^^, mkdir bin where?
<notalentgeek> k1l, You told me there is something wrong on the way I handle my repo. I asked you what should I do for my repo handling.
<EriC^^> in your home dir
<zykotick9> django_: well... you'd create bin in your home directory... logout and login to add that automatically to your PATH, then "ln -s ~/android-studio/bin/studio.sh" (but this is an alternative to what you are trying now)
<k1l> notalentgeek: and a "sudo apt update" into paste.ubuntu.com too
<EriC^^> django_: are you sure the executable is in the dir?
<EriC^^> cause something else is wrong
<EriC^^> django_: type "which studio.sh"
<k1l> notalentgeek: if you have added like 100 PPAs that might be bit too much.
<django_> /home/jonathan/android-studio/bin/studio.sh
<EriC^^> django_: ok, so it sees it
<EriC^^> django_: how are you trying to run it?
<django_> search for android
<EriC^^> try "studio.sh"
<django_> yeah it opened
<zykotick9> django_: it seems to be working, as is... so disregard my alternative!
<notalentgeek> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15281191/
<notalentgeek> k1l, Wait for update.
<Adriannom> Hi. I've tried uninstalling a font by deleting it from ~/.local/share/fonts but when trying to reinstall it with font viewer it says it's already installed. Copying the font over and using fc-cache doesn't seem to register the font. Any ideas how I can fix it?
<notalentgeek> k1l, This is for sudo apt-get update, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15281199/ .
<k1l> notalentgeek: the pomidor app PPA doesnt have any packages since 13.04
<k1l> notalentgeek: so "sudo ppa-purge ppa:dkotrada/pomidor"
<notalentgeek> k1l, How can I know that? I was looking for good time tracking application.
<mac-> hey guys
<mac-> how can I install pidgin and otr-plugin for it ?
<mac-> there is any GUI client for installations or just apt-get ?
<chotaz`w> mac-, iirc, pidgin comes installed with ubuntu
<k1l> notalentgeek: and for the other issue with the google chrome repo see: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<mac-> really ?
<chotaz`w> mac-, theres the Ubuntu Software Center
<SchrodingersScat> !info pidgin-otr | mac-
<ubottu> mac-: pidgin-otr (source: pidgin-otr): Off-the-Record Messaging plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1build1 (wily), package size 111 kB, installed size 705 kB
<mac-> what about otr-plugin ?
<mac-> ok
<obaid> hi all
<chotaz`w> mac-, sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr
<_ikke_> How is it possible that in an application I see traffic incoming on a port, but tcpdump does not report any traffic?
<_ikke_> (on that port)
<mac-> I use Slackware64 for everyday but have to run xmpp secure chat with Pidgin and otr on friend's machine
<mac-> with ubuntu
<k1l> notalentgeek: if you look at the PPAs webpage: https://launchpad.net/~dkotrada/+archive/ubuntu/pomidor  you can use the dropdown menue and see that it doesn have any packages for wily.
<SchrodingersScat> _ikke_: listening on the correct interface? sure it's listening to the right port?
<_ikke_> SchrodingersScat: We have only one interface
<mac-> thx guys
<_ikke_> port is udp port 9514
<notalentgeek> k1l, Okay thank you. What is the most reliable way to install software in Linux? I think using PPA is not so reliable :\
<k1l> notalentgeek: use the offical ubuntu repos first.
<notalentgeek> k1l, So I should never add any PPA in the first place?
<chotaz`w> notalentgeek, you can, but you should know that there isnt support for external PPAs, you're supposed to know what you're doing when you do so.
<k1l> notalentgeek: if that doesnt include your software see if there is a PPA and if you can trust that PPA (there are PPAs run by some persons or real developers or companies). other software is only provided by the development company/project. that really depends
<Adriannom> Can anyone confirm that this behaviour is normal or not?
<notalentgeek> k1l, chotaz`w, Alright, I am a bit quite confused actually when sometimes the application does not have the .deb installer. Anyway thank you!
<trunk_monkey> Any reason an program (sonarr) started as an upstart service wouldn't be able to se an SSHFS mounted drive? It sees it when run otherwise, but via upstart, cannot see the path. Service is being run as same user that commandis being run as
<k1l> notalentgeek: well. if you install a single .deb package downloaded from some website. first you need to trust that website not to ship malicious code and you cant get updates then. so you need to keep track of updates
<notalentgeek> k1l, But at least I should not worry less about broken PPAs in my computer, right?
<khanley6> Hi there, I have a quick question regarding the broadcom wl driver. I currently have the driver installed (v248) through apt but it's filling my syslog with errors. The new version (v271) is supposed to fix that but I'm unsure about installing it. Is it possible to build the .ko, rmmod the old driver, drop the new .ko in /lib/modules/3.13.0-67-generic/updates/dkms/ where the current module is located and then insmod..?
<k1l> notalentgeek: any person on the world can make a PPA and ship code whatever they want to (until its proven to be malicious and that PPA will be removed then). so you need to decide if you want to trust that that PPA maintainer or not.
<ioria> notalentgeek, if you  install synaptic and type in the search bar, for example,  'time tracker' you can have some hints
<SchrodingersScat> notalentgeek: I would only use a ppa if it wasn't in repos, not on github/launchpad or 3rd party I trust to not be malicious, or too difficult for me to build myself.
<Adriannom> I've tried uninstalling a font by deleting it from ~/.local/share/fonts but when trying to reinstall it with font viewer it says it's already installed. Copying the font over and using fc-cache doesn't seem to register the font. Any ideas how I can fix it?
<vlad_andrei> hello guys
<Adriannom> Anyone?
<Adriannom> Hi
<ouroumov_> Hi Adriannom, vlad_andrei. You guys have questions?
<homa> i want change android of fonepad7 fe375cg to ubuntu touch how can i do?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vlad_andrei> It's my first time here, so a few pointers would be great !
<Adriannom> ouroumov, yes thank you. I've tried uninstalling a font by deleting it from ~/.local/share/fonts but when trying to reinstall it with font viewer it says it's already installed. Copying the font over and using fc-cache doesn't seem to register the font. Any ideas how I can fix it?
<ouroumov_> vlad_andrei, this is a support channel. If you have a problem, ask a question. Else head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vlad_andrei> ouroumov_, thank you, I apologize for the inconvenience
<ouroumov_> Adriannom, I don't know about fonts, you're welcome to wait around for someone with expertise to read the log. Your problem in general feels like if you can recover the font in question and copy it back to the folder (maybe from a livecd or whatnot) you'll have the font back?
<dreadkopp> how do i get the current load in % of a core in bash ? (need if for a small script)
<Adriannom> ouroumov, installing the font manually (copying it back to where it was and using fc-cache -f -v) doesn't register the font, but Font Viewer insists that it's installed correctly no matter what happens. Even with -v fc-cache doesn't seem to list certain fonts that I know are installed and can use, which is puzzling
<al8989> hello I have a question is it ok toinstall ubuntu on the old ancient ide hard drives?  Would there be a big performance hit since installing onto acomputer with 3gbram and anintel q6600 quadcore processor.
<Adriannom> ouroumov, but thanks for trying
<jushur> al8989: define ancient? 6GB drive or what?
<al8989> 200 gb
<al8989> jushur: 200 gb
<jushur> al8989: it be usable id say, not that bigg difference in speeds actually.
<k1l> al8989: they are slow on ide, of course. but it should still run.
<ganeshaditya1> Hey so I have a digital ocean account where I am hosting my website. I am using gunicorn server for my website and I have to run a command to start it.
<al8989> jushur: i was asking this because it orignally had a sata hd in the computer but the sata ports died, however i was able to determinetheat the ide ports still work.
<k1l> al8989: so the responsivness could be somewhat slower. but it will work
<jushur> al8989: i run a few installs of usb3 drives. doing 60-80Mb/sec wich i consider slow. and they should be about the same speed as your drive right?
<al8989> jushur: yes true
<ganeshaditya1> I was wondering if there was a way I could see to that the command is re-executed if the server stops or something because of a error
<ouroumov_> dreadkopp, use /proc/stat
<dreadkopp> much values XD thanks... need to check which ones to use :P
<_ikke_> Is it possible the kernel is still redirecting even if I removed all prerouting rules that did it?
<_ikke_> (iptables)
<_ikke_> I had a redirect from port 514, redirected it to 9514
<_ikke_> The rule is gone, but I see still taffic in iptables on port 9514
<n-iCe> hi, is not ubuntu sending more updates than ever?
<al8989> jushur: do you even  think i should even still use the pc with the dead sata ports?  My sata hard drive made the classic grinding noises of failure and hten after that nothing satawould work notmy hard drive, or dvd drive, however i got an oldidedvd driveto work on the ide ports, so figure maybe i couldslavage thepcas a dailyweb surfe, office pc or something.
<khanley6> Is anyone here familiar with installing kernel modules from source?
<n-iCe> I have to update my system every day
<k1l> n-iCe: there are a lot security updates going on. that is not a bad sign, but a good sing that ubuntu ships those updates.
<n-iCe> k1l: don't think are security updates.
<jushur> al8989: id go for a new motherboard new cables and so. im made of money.. so thats not a problem here. /i. but seriously dont expect things to work if you run stable/well with broken harware.
<Adriannom> When you uninstall a font, does anyone know if Font Viewer lets you install it again? Perhaps someone would be kind enough to test it on their machine?
<Adriannom> With a downloaded font that is, so it doesn't screw up your fonts :)
<al8989> jushur: so i should just replace the board then, we'll if im goign to do that i might as well buy a whoe new pc,
<Volund> SO apparently I have the touch of death yesterday. Not long after I installed 32gb of DDR3 RAM in my Lenovo TS140, the ubuntu install seemingly crapped out. Attempting to reboot gets me a string of ATA Device errors or something, and it's getting all kinds of errors from /dev/sda (my Linux SSD.) :/
<Volund> gonna install Ubuntu 15.10 again, just... start over
<jushur> Adriannom: put font in dir, in terminal do "xset fp rehash"
<Adriannom> jushur, thanks, I'll try
<Adriannom> jushur, no luck. I'm assuming that was meant to register the font, yes?
<jushur> Adriannom: id sudgest you do "man xset" in a terminal and read.
<jushur> Adriannom: well you may need to do the mkfontdir thing to. not sure. just know i used that way to get ym things working when using temporary font hacks.
<jushur> ym/my*
<jushur> Adriannom: also im not sure im correct in giving this tip, may want to get some other peoples input on the matter.
<Adriannom> jushur, ok no luck using mkfontdir either. What about completely and utterly UNinstalling a font?
<Adriannom> jushur, understood
<jushur> Volund: you sure the machine can handle the memmory modules? and they are properly seated in the sockets? (seen badly seated memmory modules many times..)
<jushur> Volund: also check so the SATA cable is properly seated. in both ends.
<hicoleri> I suddenly lost access to my secondary partitions on my harddrive, in the sense that they do not appear anymore. When I checked /media/, I saw that access to those folders were disabled. additionally my fortune cookies got disabled. What should I do?
<Volund> jushur: fairly sure they are all properly seated. I double checked THAT... now, can they hadle it? i dunno
<BluesKaj> hicoleri, did you make entries in /etc/fstab for those partitions?
<hicoleri> BluesKaj: I did nothing. I just rebooted my system and this happened.
<hicoleri> BluesKaj: I think those were done on installation.
<BluesKaj> !fstab | hicoleri
<ubottu> hicoleri: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<extraymond> Hi! Anyone know why fglrx is removed on xenial?
<Melio> how can i test my ethernet interface for flakyness, i get a lot of timeouts to websites, could be dns tho.
<Melio> maby i'll switch my dns to test thigns first.
<nacc> extraymond: deprecated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<n-iCe> why the heck will ubuntu select me 8GB of RAM
<tgm4883> n-iCe: what?
<n-iCe> just noticed it Swap:         8043          0       8043
<tgm4883> n-iCe: I'm still now sure what the question is
<Adriannom> I've tried uninstalling a font by deleting it from ~/.local/share/fonts but when trying to reinstall it with font viewer it says it's already installed. Copying the font over and using fc-cache doesn't seem to register the font. Any ideas how I can fix it?
<MonkeyDust> extraymond  #ubuntu+1
<nacc> MonkeyDust: thanks, forgot about that :)
<n-iCe> tgm4883: after the installation, ubuntu set 8GB for swap.
<tgm4883> n-iCe: how much RAM do you have?
<tgm4883> somewhere around, 4GB?
<n-iCe> tgm4883: 8GB
<tgm4883> n-iCe: ok, so it set your SWAP equal to your RAM
<n-iCe> tgm4883: why
<n-iCe> if I will never use swap with 8gb
<ouroumov_> Because you might want to hibernate n-iCe
<tgm4883> n-iCe: hibernation
<n-iCe> and need 8 GB ram?
<tgm4883> n-iCe: hibernation would save your RAM to swap
<ouroumov_> If your system can use 8 yes, you need to store the system state in disk so 8GB of disk space
<nacc> n-iCe: and using swap depends on your workload ... so you absolutely *can* use swap with 8g of ram. Not sure if your particular use would do that...
<n-iCe> nacc: I will never use more than 8GB
<tgm4883> n-iCe: ok, then do a custom install and set the size of your SWAP partition
<nacc> n-iCe: there's no way for the ubuntu installer to know that or what you plan on doing with your system
<nacc> n-iCe: if you do know that, do as tgm4883 says
<nacc> the defaults are meant to cover (as i see it) the broadest range of use cases
<mekhami> i have fonts-font-awesome installed via apt-get but i don't understand how to use the icons
<mekhami> if i do something like echo "\uf1ek" which should be one of the icons
<mekhami> that doesn't work obviously cause that's not the font my terminal currently uses
<n-iCe> what would be the best option, tgm4883 nacc ?
<n-iCe> no swap
<n-iCe> ?
<tgm4883> n-iCe: well that's up for you to decide, since you are the only one who knows what you will be doing with your desktop
<element> hello
<hicoleri>  ubottu: I tried to manually mount the partition first, its says something about "superlock": " mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda9"
<ubottu> hicoleri: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> thanks
<hicoleri> BluesKaj: ubottu: I tried to manually mount the partition first, its says something about "superlock": " mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda9"
<anonymous_> hello
<svm_invictvs> Hello
<anonymous_> join and quit
<anonymous_> wtf
<naresh12> hi
<anonymous_> anonymous_ has quit (Ping STFU)
<django_> how can i locate: export MAVEN_OPTS="-Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m"
<naresh12> i know this is ubuntu community but us there any way to clean terminal command history on MAc?
<mehedi> hello
<nacc> django_: what do you mean "locate"?
<mehedi> I am a new user of ubuntu
<mehedi> I was a windows user
<django_> nacc, i wanna change $MAVEN-HOME
<mehedi> I would like to know how to update all 3rd party softwares using terminal
<k1l> mehedi: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> mehedi: that will update all official ubuntu repos and all the PPAs.
<mehedi> oh I forgot
<nacc> django_: still not sure I follow, but doesn't export MAVEN_HOME=... (where ... is where you want it to point)?
<mehedi> I don't want latest build
<mehedi> I only want Long term builds
<arlion> anyone have experience with cisco any connect?
<mehedi> thanks kll
<arlion> I have installed the openconnect client, input my details. But I when I login with my credentials I get that the vpn failed. journalctl says "VPN service unavilable, no assigned address"
<craptalk> my friend is afraid of installing ubuntu cause he thinks it cant cover up his needs, what do you think i can say to him?
<xangua> Only your friend can decide
<arlion> craptalk: I would ask him what he needs in a desktop, and then show him the alternatives that already exist.
<django_> nacc, export MAVEN_OPTS="-Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m" in .bashrc in my system, change it to export MAVEN_OPTS="-Xmx512m"
<django_> how can i get the current value of MAVEN_OPTS?
<arlion> django_: echo $MAVEN_OPTS
<nacc> django_: $MAVEN_OPTS? or echo $MAVEN_OPTS if you want to see it at the shell?
<nacc> django_: I still don't understand what you're asking or doing, tbh
<nacc> django_: although it sounds like you need help with maven, which seems like you should ask in a maven-channel, not #ubuntu
<django_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22634644/java-hotspottm-64-bit-server-vm-warning-ignoring-option-maxpermsize
<nacc> django_: ok ... so just do what it says in the answer?
<django_> nacc, yeah it worked got it
<akonovka> hi guys. Is it possible to install Mate desktop on Ubuntu 14.04 and completely remove Unity?
<EriC^^> yeah, you might need a ppa though
<xangua> akonovka: you could just install the Ubuntu mate ISO
<akonovka> yea, I could
<akonovka> but system administrator prepared working machine for me. I had no choice
<xangua> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<EriC^^> akonovka: talk to him
<alexmh> Is there an easy way to style the currently selected tab in the terminal app? I just find it hard to know which one is selected http://i.imgur.com/uC3ct4c.png for example
<lotuspsychje> alexmh: maybe you should try multiwindow terminals liek terminator?
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | alexmh
<ubottu> alexmh: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (wily), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<alexmh> lotuspsychje, I actually switched *away* from terminator for some long standing issues I've had with it.
<alexmh> lotuspsychje, thanks for the recommend though! Terminator is great software. But typically if I'm doing something where I want multiple windows I'll use emacs
<monsterj> Hello
<trunk_monkey> alexmh: why not VIM and tmux? ;)
<monsterj> I can't seem to get the radeon driver to work
<monsterj> How can I fix/troubleshoot
<alexmh> trunk_monkey, oh don't start that war here! ;)
<xangua> How did you came to that conclusion? monsterj
<xangua> ! Details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<trunk_monkey> lol, it's quite the showdown
<monsterj> Well when I start Ubuntu, it only allows me to run in one resolution and programs run really slowly
<monsterj> I have switchable graphics btw, I'm trying to get the radeon to work
<alexmh> trunk_monkey, I usually have several different contexts I'm working in, and the multiple tabs helps a lot with that, I'm good with my workflow involving workspaces and atom/terminals. I use emacs with multiple windows when SSH'd in though, I should use tmux though :\
<monsterj> Also when I run glxgears, the framerate is not limited to 60fps
<trunk_monkey> I just boarded the tmux hype train and I'm really enjoying it, espcially when using putty. I got on my VPS at work, detach, and reattach later at home if need be and it's all right where I left it. Very handy when SSH'ing
<EriC^^> monsterj: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<monsterj> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/vae4VuT4
<alexmh> I've used screen in years past but I've heard tmux is better
<monsterj> The GPU is definately being detected
<EriC^^> monsterj: where'd you type that?
<monsterj> In the terminal
<EriC^^> tty1 or gui terminal?
<monsterj> gui
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep -E "fglrx|ati"
<monsterj> http://pastebin.com/ftE0yCpN
<monsterj> I've made sure to completely uninstall fglrx
<EriC^^> you've made some sort of typo
<monsterj> Did you mean to but a space after the first " and a space after the second "
<monsterj> Cause that only returns one item
<EriC^^> no, just the way it is
<monsterj> I double-checked, I copy and pasted your command and it returns the same list
<Fresh> est way to sync my iphone again? my mac battery died and I need a new charger so thats option 1. option 2 is a virtual windows machine literally only for itunes. any other options?
<monsterj> But with spaces it returns this: http://pastebin.com/WHxQyZhf
<EriC^^> monsterj: why is there a git in the package name?
<daftykins> Fresh: as in music? sync can be for many things
<monsterj> I'm not sure
<Fresh> Music would be the main reason everything else I am not worried about
<EriC^^> monsterj: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati
<monsterj> http://pastebin.com/cgSJ6XK0
<Fresh> I tried using banshee and rhythymbox and they made the current music unplayable and did not load anything onto the phone
<EriC^^> monsterj: hmm, no idea
<xangua> Fresh: option 2 is actually the only option, if by sync you mean sync with iTunes store
<monsterj> :(
<monsterj> I got the drivers working once but I can't get them to work anymore
<EriC^^> monsterj: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fresh> xangua: music is the primary thing because of how much I have. I was hoping to avoid virtual but if I must i guess it will have to work till feel like buying another computer or spending money on parts.
<trustyPinner> hello, would it be bad on a 14.04 LTS install to upgrade "apt" to a newer releases (eg wily) version?
<monsterj> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/5HGvrPL7
<trustyPinner>  I've got APT::Default-Release "trusty"; set and have one deb for 'wily' added to my sources.list to cherry pick a newer library or two from Wily.  (for a newer OpenJDK supporting library))
<xangua> trustyPinner: please don't do that
<trustyPinner> I keep getting a apticron warning "W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-core' W: Unknown Multi-Arch type 'no' for package 'compiz-gnome'" etc because of the newer Wily deb setup in sources.list for the Apt pinning..
<R13ose> I get this error: libc-dev-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.16) but 2.17-0ubuntu4 is installed.  How do I downgrade to solve this?
<EriC^^> monsterj: maybe this is relevant? (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
<trustyPinner> xangua: Should I just 'live' with the warnings from the older Apt processing the newer 'wily' package sources?
<EriC^^> monsterj: did you add these to the kernel line? radeon.modeset=1 i915.modeset=1
<Huecko> rfd
<monsterj> EriC^^ I believe I did, but I need to check to make sure.
<Cr00ksed> Hello there, can someone tell me why nobody answer me on channels ?
<daftykins> trustyPinner: if you've added repo resources for wily to your trusty system, that is a huge mistake
<monsterj> EriC^^ Yes those lines are still in the grub files
<R13ose> Cr00ksed: you have to wait
<trustyPinner> Daftykins: why do you say that?  I've added an /etc/apt/atp.conf.d/01Ubuntu with APT::Default-Release "trusty";  in it.  This allows you to cherry pick newer release packages described in Apt-Pinning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Cr00ksed> Yes thanks
<daftykins> trustyPinner: ah ok so not just a risqué throwing into sources - oh well - sorry i don't have any experience with that approach
<EriC^^> monsterj: maybe you were using the fglrx driver?
<monsterj> EriC^^ I'm pretty sure they're uninstalled, I used the purge command then reinstalled the xorg drivers
<EriC^^> monsterj: when it was working though maybe the fglrx was installed?
<trustyPinner>  Daftykins: It allows you to only install a needed up-stream package and dependencies.  Eg. I've got a /etc/apt/preferences.d/liblcms2-2_utopic-pin-990 text file created with: "Package: liblcms2-2  Pin: release n=wily*   Pin-Priority: 990"  (separated on their own lines)
<monsterj> EriC^^ Maybe, I don't remember which drivers I was using when it was working. But nonetheless I've had no success getting fglrx to work either.
<daftykins> trustyPinner: no point describing it to me, it's something i wouldn't do
<Cr00ksed> Could someone help me for changing the acknowledgment of my USB (usb type) into a CD/DVD type or something else ?
<EriC^^> monsterj: what does xrandr -q show you?
<monsterj> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/kvTn3ABg
<trustyPinner> daftykins: No problem, was seeing if anyone else was going to jump in :)
<luckman212> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to a machine with no VGA.. just a serial console.  I get through the boot menu but then something happens with the codepage/encoding (?) looks like this: https://goo.gl/ysks4w
<monsterj> EriC^^ It shows a 4:3 resolution only but my monitor is 16:10
<EriC^^> monsterj: hmm, i think i got it
<monsterj> EriC^^ Also it should be at 60hz but it shows 76
<luckman212> Oh crap that goo.gl link was no good
<monsterj> EriC^^ :D
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<monsterj> Should I restart?
<EriC^^> yeah
<luckman212> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to a machine with no VGA.. just a serial console.  I get through the boot menu but then something happens with the codepage/encoding (?) looks like this: https://monosnap.com/file/ZjSD6vlogQDHaMu1arjFENuytELTOK#
<monsterj> EriC^^ K, I'll be right back then
<EriC^^> ok
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ I restarted, it's still only letting me choose one resolution
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: try removing the modeset stuff from grub
<linocisco> hi ubuntu
<linocisco> i have unknown problem when computer freeze. display dim and can't press anything and back to normal after a few seconds or mins. what is the problem?
<daftykins> linocisco: when it happens try running a "dmesg | tail" and throwing it in a pastebin to share
<linocisco> daftykins, when it happens, I can't press anything or can't move mouse totally. I was just to wait
<Cr00ksed> How to read a txt file > 15Go without crashing please ?
<daftykins> linocisco: yes but the logs will be relevant afterward.
<daftykins> linocisco: i'm assuming you mean it comes back to normal and you don't have to reset?
<EriC^^> Cr00ksed: less textfile
<daftykins> Cr00ksed: i think something is wrong if you're dealing with text that large...
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ I removed the modeset stuff, updated grub, and restarted but things are still the same
<linocisco> daftykins, I dont have to reset. just back to normal and I can work.
<daftykins> linocisco: yep so what i suggested applies
<EriC^^> Cr00ksed: that's a command btw
<Cr00ksed> dafynkins: this is a WPA dictionnary
<EriC^^> lol
<Cr00ksed> Eric^^: Thank you I'll try this
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ Is there anything else I can try?
<Cr00ksed> Eric^^: And to add a line at the end of my big file do you have something ?
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: yeah, you can try the hwe stack
<linocisco> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15283104/
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: type uname -r
<cans> Is it possible to install java applet support without having access to sudo?
<cans> for example, a "portable" icedtea would do the job for me
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ "4.2.0-30-generic" is what it shows
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.30.33 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: it's the latest one
<daftykins> linocisco: you ran this immediately after the issue happened? if not it's useless
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ Whats the hwe stack?
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> monsterjamp: ^
<monsterjamp> I see
<lichen> Hi
<mmkumr> I have installed Ubuntu gnome while installing. I have selected  'something else ' option then I edited all partitions except windows partition and then I install Ubuntu Gnome then I recovered my Grub but Windows is not visible in the grub but all partition of Windows are safe. Can someone help me in solving this problem?
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: nevermind, it's newer kernels on old releases
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: try sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<daftykins> mmkumr: i'd be willing to bet you booted ubuntu as legacy besides a EFI installation of Windows - or vice versa
<Bashing-om> mmkumr: Did you run terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' to discover and chainload Windows boot code ?
<R13ose> I get this error: libc-dev-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.16) but 2.17-0ubuntu4 is installed.  How do I downgrade to solve this?
<fr3tz0r> hi have problem with old installation ubuntu 13.04. Is this ok to ask about this version in this channel?
<Bashing-om> !13.04 | fr3tz0r
<ubottu> fr3tz0r: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> fr3tz0r: short answer - no
<mmkumr> Bashing-om: yes.
<Bashing-om> mmkumr: Then as daftykins surmises ... uefi/legacy incompatibility ?
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ I think I installed the hwe stack, but things are still the same.
<mmkumr> Bashing-om: what you want to say I have not undertood
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: which package did you install?
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ Oh I missed 2 of your replies.
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: according to google, the can't find /dev/dri/card0 means the kernel can't give the device and it usually means that modesetting isn't on
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: somebody supposedly had an issue with btrfs and his initramfs was messed up and it was causing it
<Bashing-om> mmkumr: Say that Windows is installed as UEFI, and in the install of ubuntu in "manual" you installed as MBR (legacy). the two partitioning/booting schemes are not compatible, One will not recognize the other on the same hard drive .
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ So should I edit grub again to enable modesetting?
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: can you upload your /etc/default/grub ? maybe it has some clues?
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: it's enabled already, i think
<EriC^^> modeset=0 is disabled, i think 1 just means enable
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ pastebin.com/pGTdQEjp
<mmkumr> Bashing-om: Ok understood.Thanks for you help.
<Bashing-om> mmkumr: What type install is this ? IF UEFI then the ubuntu command ' ls -al /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu ' should return positive results .
<fr3tz0r> can i ask general issue questions or does i have to refer ro a specific version of ubuntu?
<lichenx1> only version 13.342352363423
<pbx> fr3tz0r, as long as it's about ubuntu.  but if it's a "general issue question" that comes from some specific problem you had, you can just ask about that specific problem too
<zykotick9> pbx: it's an EOL release... and thus not supported in #ubuntu
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ When I run 'lshw -C display'it shows that the display is unclaimed
<fr3tz0r> ok cannot update anything
<BluesKaj> fr3tz0r, depends on the issue, but ask anyway
<Bashing-om> fr3tz0r: If in relation to a dead release .. not much we can do .. as all support has been turned down in the software repo . But you can ask and see if there is any other alternative than a clean fresh install of a supported release .
<zykotick9> fr3tz0r: see the EOL instruction above
<fr3tz0r> already did
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: can you paste it?
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: grub looks fine btw
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ pastebin.com/n4Ffpvs7
<day2ubuntu> how do I find an app after I installed a new DE
<fr3tz0r> are linux mint and ubuntu entirely different kernels?
<day2ubuntu> b/c I see Chrome but I don't see the Chromium
<daftykins> fr3tz0r: specific version - if you're actually on Mint, please do not mislead us - and find Mint support instead.
<BluesKaj> fr3tz0r, depends which OS versions, but if you're on mint then it's not supported here
<daftykins> !mint | fr3tz0r
<ubottu> fr3tz0r: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fr3tz0r> i'm actually on windows 7/ubuntu/linux mint ;)
<SchrodingersScat> which all of them sound unsupported here
<metroins> What is a good sql opener/editor for ubuntu?  is it libreoffice calc?
<lichenx1> I'm going to start looking because I need one of those too
<day2ubuntu> what happened to the good ol' days of the "que"?
<lichenx1> sqllite database browser?
<Mikelevel> metroins~ sql opener? select from tablet?
<metroins> I'm not sure; I have a database from my website that I used to edit in excel
<metroins> and I need to find/replace a url in it
<daftykins> day2ubuntu: not sure what you mean, doesn't sound like OS support though :)
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: seems that it means there's no video driver for the device
<Mikelevel> metroins~ check https://github.com/tora-tool/tora/wiki
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: try sudo rmmod i915 ( it might log you out not sure )
<lichenx1> ditching windows was the best thing I ever did
<daftykins> lichenx1: it'd be best to stick to support only, that kind of topic borders on talking religion
<day2ubuntu> daftykins: true it is more of a inter-de issue
<day2ubuntu> daftykins:but they do both run on ubuntu
<monsterjamp> EriC^^ It says the i915 module is not currently loaded
<daftykins> day2ubuntu: no i just have no idea what you mean by 'que'
<day2ubuntu> lol thats ok i'm old
<Bashing-om> monsterjamp: As advised for " [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]" there is no FGLRX driver anymore . Now how does the Intel i915 play into this ? Hybrid graphics ?
<krobzaur> Hello all! Has anybody found a way of forwarding messages from an iPhone to a machine running ubuntu? I just recently switched from OSX to Ubuntu and would love to be able to respond to texts from my desktop
<EriC^^> monsterjamp: try sudo modprobe radeon
<krobzaur> One of the main reasons I moved away from OSX was because of their super frustrating closed model for all their software and hardware
<daftykins> krobzaur: that's a topic welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic but not here, if you don't mind - we like to keep it clear for support only.
<krobzaur> Ah I see, I will move there my apologies
<linocisco> hi
<SchrodingersScat> krobzaur: I use airdroid for my android, looks like the closest iphone clone is airmore
<daftykins> krobzaur: sorry, only the mac portion was :) i don't think there is anything to do that
<linocisco> which theme is lighter?
<linocisco> default GNOME theme is boring and think it is buggy
<linocisco> as far as I know , only GNOME and KDE
<priya> hi
<linocisco> is anybody using ubuntu server on SuperMicro?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  kde tends to be swifter, but you have to like all the whistles and belss
<craptalk> how can i upgrade my gtk version? i am using ubuntu mate currently
<qwerkus> Heĺlo' another wifi problem here. In 15.10 desktop ubuntu, my nic is identified by wlp4s0 and des not work, while on my 15.04 livecd, it s called wlan0' and works like a charm. How can I fix this on my desktop?
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, yes. I see. but I dislike the name like Kontact and something starting all with "K"
<craptalk> what is the best ubuntu environment but also nice by its look?
<daftykins> qwerkus: the name is of no relevance
<bass> bizzare bug I think - i change the "file association" of mp4 files ... and something immediately changes it back! thats not expected is it?
<daftykins> it is simply a kernel naming convention change
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  what you like most, is the best by look
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: well, maybe'
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: can i add sound to my irssi chat screen? since its using only terminal?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  i use irssi, but never tried to add sound
<daftykins> wrong client for such features
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  not sure if it can be done, i know there are plugins
<qwerkus> @daftykins maybe still how comes it works on the livecd' and not the desktop installation?
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: well good to know
<daftykins> qwerkus: well you just spoke of two completely different versions, so they have different kernels and different drivers - so that is why
<EriC^^> monsterj: is it you?
<daftykins> qwerkus: said another way, you're comparing an apple to an orange
<craptalk> i parted some free space in my HDD for linux installation folder, when i am done with it, i tried to rejoin the partition but i cant, why is that?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  https://scripts.irssi.org/
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: let me see
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> instead of python http server and woof , how can I share folder to windows machine on same network to copy?
<MonkeyDust> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<justlikened> &quit
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, samba is a long way to configure and complicated
<daftykins> samba is <5 lines for a file share
<daftykins> if that's too much, Linux may not be for you
<paul__> Hi
<andy96> Hello
<paul__> Hi
<andy96> Do you need help with something?
<paul__> yes pleas
<andy96> Go ahead and ask
<propman> linocisco,  nautilus file manager -> connect to server -> smb://<ip> -> connect.   your windows shares should show up
<paul__> do you have any knowledge with the raspberry pi
<andy96> A fair bit. Which model?
<paul__> pi 3
<andy96> I haven't been able to get one yet but I may still be able to help.
<paul__> I want to install the new vc4 driver in the ubuntu mate build
<andy96> paul__ I think you should be able to install experimental vc4 driver through the raspi-config tool
<andy96> Are you familiar with it?
<paul__> yes, but the problem is that the ubuntu mate build doesn't have the driver even in the repos
<andy96> hmm. I'll see if I can find a repo or something with the driver
<paul__> thank you, I havn't found something like this yet, would be very helpful
<paul__> compiling the driver isn't easy and I don't have the Knowledge doing this
<andy96> Yeah
<andy96> I'm on the mate IRC now, I'll see if they have any advice
<popey> flexiondotorg is the guy who made the image, he's the person to poke
<popey> i just poked him on telegram but he's afk
<paul__> thanx
<guest554434> Have problem with dual monitor, using nouveau.  Dual monitor works well with 15.10 live DVD, but after install 2nd monitor stays asleep.
<Eliter> So...
<Melio> if it's live, when you edit files it'll revert back unless you're running persistant
<guest554434> Install is clean, fresh, using nvidia geforce 8400 GS card, Y cable for 2 DVI outputs.
<docmur>  I setup a new KVM machine that I need to have external internet
<docmur>                 access.  I have external access to the host box, which holds
<docmur>                 the KVM, that address is on interface em1.  When configuring
<docmur>                 the VM I set one it's interfaces into bridge mode off em1,
<docmur>                 allowing that VM to have an external facing address.  Now
<docmur>                 inside the VM I can see the right address but nothing extenral
<guest554434> Xrandr looks correct, and the same for both live and installed.
<jushur> !pastebin | docmur
<ubottu> docmur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eliter> How do I allow Ubuntu to load, without Windows Boot Manager interfering? I use a USB stick and Windows 10 as my initial setup. My bro setup the whole thing before I got it. I use a Gigabit motherboard.
<fooobarrr> you have ubuntu installed?
<fooobarrr> on a hard disk now?
<Eliter> fooobarrr: I need to install it. It's not installed yet.
<guest554434> Melio I'm trying to get dual monitors to work after installation, like it does when previewing the installtion with the live dvd.  The display widgit in the control panel sees both monitors, but the monitor itself saus "no signal" and goes to sleep.
<pbx> 14.04 keybindings question - i have two accounts and i use synapse with both, but with one i can no longer set my preferred hotkey (super-esc); it's not assigned to anything in keyboard settings and i didn't intentionally use it anywhere else. how can i track down what's using it?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Eliter
<ubottu> Eliter: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Melio> guest554434, typically you enable the second monitor with nvidia tools application and it writes the xorg.conf with the proper settins for the dual monitor setup and positions and resolutions
<Melio> it's not included w/ ubuntu so you have to install it
<Melio> which is simple enough it's in the ubuntu app store
<Bitrix> where can I find the section of "serverlayout", I can't seem to find under the subdirectory/usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d
<Eliter> ubottu, Bashing-om, I don't have a CD to boot to, so that was useless.
<ubottu> Eliter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> Bitrix: Maybe the file you want is " /etc/X11/xorg.conf " ? .
<drink1n_> hello I got error
<drink1n_> Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-ncbi-asn1'
<BlessJah> is there mirror that hosts older version of images, like 12.04 (first release) or even EOL ones like 10.04?
<drink1n_> Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-ncbi-asn1-binary'
<drink1n_> Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-ncbi-asn1-xm
<drink1n_> what's this?
<drink1n_>  
<Bitrix> yes, but i cant find the section there
<BlessJah> mirrors listed on main site seems to be hosting only latest (12.04.5) images
<ioria> guest554434, grep "Monitor name" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bitrix> I mean, i at xorg.conf, but when I try to search for the serverlayout, its not there
<guest554434> Melio I want to stay with nouveau because I wish to add a 3rd monitor and the USB based adaptot states that it's incompatable with the nvidia propriatory driver.  So I'm trying to get nouveau to work, and it ought to since it works with the live dvd.
<drink1n_> hi
<jushur> Bitrix: generaly you would find that inside a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and if you want to change anything you copy the file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Eliter> ubottu: when I try to boot from SanDisk, I get Windows Boot Manager.
<ubottu> Eliter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eliter> ooops. Wrong person.
<Bitrix> jushur: ok thx
<drink1n_> how to get rid of this error if i am upgrading packages?  if i got error when "apt-get grade" Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-msi-mdf'
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: See: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ .
<drink1n_> this is so weird
<drink1n_> it said Unknown media type
<drink1n_> how to get rid of this
<jushur> Bitrix: note that /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ does not exist on ubuntu, so you need to create the folder to.
<BlessJah> Bashing-om: thanks! exactly what I need
<guest554434> ioria the Monitor name is G246HL
<ioria> guest554434,  just one ?
<Bitrix> jushur: I had it already by default..
<jushur> Bitrix: in /etc/X11/ ?
<guest554434> ioria 2 monitors, both the same
<ioria> guest554434,  are you on a laptop with 2 external monitors ?
<jushur> Bitrix: files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ should not be edited, as they get replaced if you upgrade packages that has them.
<Bitrix> jushur: yes in /usr/share/x11/xorg.info.d
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: :)
<jushur> Bitrix: NO, read my line carefully..
<Bitrix> jushur: yeah that is the downside, they get upgraded
<guest554434> It's a Dell 9100, with an intel adaptor on MB (not used) an Nvidia 8400 added, with a Y adaptor to support 2 displays.
<jushur> Bitrix: mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<whit> sup
<jushur> Bitrix: then "cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/file_name_of_the_file_you_need_to_change.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/"
<Bitrix> jushur: then where do i find the xorg.conf file, where I edit
<whit> helllloooo?
<Bitrix> jushur: alright, thx
<ioria> guest554434,  wow... try to install arandr configure it and reboot ?
<jushur> Bitrix: you make it.
<ioria> !info arandr | guest554434
<ubottu> guest554434: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<guest554434> loria I can try arandr but xrandr and unity-control-panel both indicate the display is present, but the display goes to sleep.
<jushur> Bitrix: create it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ioria> guest554434, i see ...
<jushur> Bitrix: what exactly do you want to do?
<Bitrix> jushur: Yes, thanks a lot, I appreciate it
<jushur> Bitrix: what do you need to do? what issue are you trying to address?
<guest554434> ioria I'm wondering if the issue is power related, and not display configuration.
<Bitrix> jushur: there is no issue, I just wanted to explore it, as I read about the serverlayout, but I couldn't seem to find it..
<ioria> guest554434,  power related ... if was working live ?
<guest554434> ioria absolutely, worked fine live.
<akik> what's the relation of /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d? i've edited the files under /usr
<jushur> Bitrix: ok, i understand. may i sudgest you go read the docs then. ubuntu site and maybe http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R7.0/doc/html/xorg.conf.5.html to.
<Bitrix> jushur: yes
<jushur> akik: any changes to the files under /usr can be lost in a update. while those in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ will remain even if you upgrade. as they are not a part of the upgrade.
<drink1n_> do you know what best font for terminal is?
<jushur> drink1n_: terminus
<stacks88> im trying to compile proftpd 1.3.6rc1 on ubuntu 14.04 , but i get the error mod_sftp_pam.c:38:3: error: #error "mod_sftp_pam requires PAM support on your system" # error "mod_sftp_pam requires PAM support on your system" among other errors, on http://pastebin.com/raw/F5hcVNSU you can see what i used for ./configure , any ideas on how i can fix this ?
<drink1n_> jushur: you sure?
<jushur> drink1n_: personal favorite, so for me it is :)
<akik> jushur: ok thanks. so do the files in /etc override settings from the files in /usr ?
<drink1n_> jushur: alright. but is that font opensourced?
<ioria> guest554434,  try to boot in text mode ...
<jushur> akik: if it exists, it will be read and used and have prio over file in /usr
<jushur> drink1n_: Terminus Font is licensed under the SIL Open Font License, Version 1.1. The license is included as OFL.TXT, and is also available with a FAQ at http://scripts.sil.org/OFL
<speedy> hi
<drink1n_> jushur: do u use that font for coding?
<jushur> guest554434: if you use a dvi splitter you need to fake a seckond monitor edid.
<drink1n_> don't you think that is too sharp?
<drink1n_> figure is too sharp..
<stacks88> this checkinstall program seems cool. so with that i can build something from source and create a deb if im not mistaken
<jushur> drink1n_: i use that font on all things i do. with some variations. of compile options. as i need to adjust it for the dpi of the screens i use.
<guest554434> ioria If you mean recovery mode that doesn't seem to support two displays.
<drink1n_> jushur: i think so.
<drink1n_> does that work if its DIP was improved?
<jushur> drink1n_: in the end its a matter of what your used to. ive been using it for many years now.
<drink1n_> i code in terminal.
<drink1n_> need a readable font
<ioria> guest554434,  no, text mode, Grub -> Advanced Option - >  press 'e'  find 'linux'  replace quite splash  with text
<ioria> guest554434,  but see jushur comment above
<jushur> drink1n_: i use ter-112n on most of my screens in linux console mode. and 10px in X
<dreadkopp> hey guys. is there any way to boot the machine headless with graphics card attached (want to stub first GPU also to pass it through to VM)
<propman> qmx5599
<drink1n_> jushur: do you know how to adjust font DIP in konsole (KDE)?
<guest554434> ioria jushur How would I fake a second monitor EDID, and why would that not be needed with the live cd?
<drink1n_> jushur: i have downloaded the terminus font from: https://sourceforge.net/projects/terminus-font/files/terminus-font-4.40/terminus-font-4.40.tar.gz/download       it looks that, i have to install all those fonts one by one.
<ioria> guest554434,  i can only assume some module loaded in live and discarded after install :(
<guest554434> ioria text mode displayed the boot process, gave no errors and brought up the gui working as before (one monitor asleep).
<drink1n_> jushur:  do i need to install all those ter-u*n.bdf files?
<ioria> guest554434,  yes, 15.10
<ioria> guest554434,  sorry
<TheMontyChrist> I'm trying to install libboost-all-dev on ubuntu 14
<TheMontyChrist> and it keeps complaining about missing dependencies
<TheMontyChrist> anybody know how to resolve this?
<TheMontyChrist> is there a way to get the version of ubuntu from the command line?
<akik> drink1n_: the dpi is set in system settings/application appearance/fonts. it's not only for konsole
<ioria> guest554434,  it's more tricky on 15.10, but it was just and idea
<ioria> guest554434,  never mind
<SchrodingersScat> TheMontyChrist: lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> TheMontyChrist  cat /etc/issue
<mustmodify> I'm using LXDE (not LSDe, which I originally typed) and  want to set up a "rotating dashboard" so that I can show rotating web pages on an n second delay. Should I create a webpage with an iframe? Or should I set up something with the LXDE?
<drink1n_> akik: get it. by my  laptop resolution  is only 1280 * 800.  i am afraid of that it would not be good if DIP's high?
<Bashing-om> TheMontyChrist: ' apt-cache policy libboost-all-dev ' ??
<akik> drink1n_: it's just used for scaling things. it doesn't break your hw
<drink1n_> akik: i know.
<dreadkopp> i want to start screen with two terminals side by side allready running a command. is that possible?
<fooobarrr> tmux
<fooobarrr> #tmux
<azovl> @dreadkopp terminator also can do
<dreadkopp> thanks, will try ;)
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  start here http://www.computerhope.com/unix/screen.htm
<azovl> But for me, very comfortable Guake.
<MonkeyDust> not for me, because of overlapping keyb shortcuts, irssi and guake
<jushur> time to move on to new things, tmux and weechat .. :)
<dreadkopp> azovl: terminator need X or did i install the wrong package?
<MonkeyDust> uses to irssi and screen now
<akik> dreadkopp: yes you can split screen at startup
<Melio> just fixed my internet problems i think
<Melio> found a patch after testing it having 2 wires short 4,5 of 8
<azovl> I think you need to see this page http://gnometerminator.blogspot.co.il/p/introduction.html. Also in the middle of the web site you can find a description about how you can install Terminator on your host.
<akik> dreadkopp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080362
<Melio> cut the end off and recrimped a new end on it, after like 4 tries, finally got a full pass on my tester
<boxmein> halp! my login prompt turned weird and GTK-default-window-y, but only when I use the "lock" feature
<boxmein> something with lightdm I assume
<boxmein> but I have no idea what keeps the "theme" settings and if that's what's causing it to break
<boxmein> it's been this way forever
<dreadkopp> akik: thanks! azovl: i dont think that terminator is the correct tool for me since there will be no X on the machine
<boxmein> switch user/lock looks like gtk borderless window, my wallpaper is in the background
<mustmodify> ping
<boxmein> mustmodify: yes, you're connected! I think you could make something like a script with sleeps in it to trigger workspace movements, and set it to either reset to workspace 1 or make your workspace selection loop
<boxmein> mustmodify: I assume that lxde workspaces are on one line
<skystar84> @dreadkopp http://www.brain-dump.org/projects/dvtm/ dvtm can help, also has byobu.co - Byobu
<akik> how do i do this task in app x? use app y!
<skystar84> @dreadkopp but tmux also should be nice for using on server
<prbc> What are the steps to make wifi work in a Ubuntu VM with a network adapter?
<bprompt> akik:  what's the context?
<dreadkopp> thanks. screen is just fine for my purpose, didn't know that sreenrc was that easy to configure ;)
<pbx> prbc, tell us what you've tried and what problems you've had
<prbc> pbx: I've downloaded the driver, and typed make/make install and rebooted the machine
<MonkeyDust> prbc  and it depends on what you use for your vm, vbox or vmware player
<prbc> the VM is virtual box
<akik> bprompt: that was just a comment on people suggesting using another tool than the person asking is using
<MonkeyDust> prbc  the question *may* be for #vbox
<prbc>  I don't know what are the basic steps to deal with wifi, when I click on the symbol on the right top I can't see the networks
<bprompt> akik:    I see =)
<prbc> If I type iwconfig I get eth0 and lo
<MonkeyDust> prbc  first, i guess you have to install guest additions
<prbc> both with no wireless extensions
<MonkeyDust> prbc  type /j #vbox, ask them how to enable wifi in the vbox interface
<MonkeyDust> settings
<teta> how do you write a+rwx in numbes?
<teta> numbers'
<boxmein> teta: 777
<mustmodify> boxmein: I haven't used workspaces yet. I was sort of wondering whether workspaces or some kind of iframe situation would be easier to implement.
<mustmodify> boxmein: and I'm not sure what you mean by on one line... but I assume I will. :)
<boxmein> mustmodify: in unity, at least, workspaces are aligned in either a grid or vertical line
<boxmein> mustmodify: horizontal line*
<boxmein> mustmodify: among numbers, I can move between them by going left and right (or up and down when in a grid)
<boxmein> mustmodify: so if you have flawless workspace support it might be easier for you to wire a script to send the "go right" signal, wait for 20s, and repeat
<mustmodify> boxmein: oh right, in a line. Duh.
<boxmein> mustmodify: obviously, the iframe solution has the disadvantage of having to either load the pages you want or simply hide-show the iframes one by one
<boxmein> mustmodify: the iframe solution has the upside of working on any device that has a web browser
<teta> mode => '0777',
<teta> is that correct?
<boxmein> teta: pretty sure, yes
<boxmein> teta: the numbers are written in decimal but meaningful in binary
<boxmein> teta: since 7 is 111 in binary, this corresponds to "rwx"
<mustmodify> boxmein: sure. I mean, if they are dashboards, they need to be loaded either way. Unless they're  AJAXy, I guess. So that's a good thought. AJAXy would render faster with workspaces and use less bandwidth (not that bandwidth is a concern... certainly it is not.)
<ecdhe> If I install a daily build of 16.04 and I run daily updates, will I eventually have the release version?  Or will I need to burn another DVD in mid april?
<evidex> Upgraded 12.04 -> 14.04, now 14.04 -> 15.10. Wish me luck :P
<boxmein> mustmodify: I actually think iframes will give you an easier time
<teta> boxmein: I was trying to do basically a chmod a+rwx
<rzyz> hello, does partner source at this moment?
<evidex> ecdhe: You may have to do a do-release-upgrade, but shouldn't be any issue
<mustmodify> boxmein: how hard would it be to have the script open page A in workspace A maximized, page b in workspace b maximized, page c in workspace c maximized, etc.?
<Bashing-om> !final | ecdhe
<ubottu> ecdhe: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<rzyz> it doesn't work for me..
<boxmein> mustmodify: just do something like var current=0; document.querySelector("#dashboard-" + current).style.display = "block"; document.querySelector("#dashboard-" + current-1).style.display = "none";
<rzyz> need file "Packages" here: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/partner/binary-amd64/
<boxmein> mustmodify: also, if (current >= 5) current = 0; set it to interval at 60s or so
<boxmein> mustmodify: hmm... never used LXDE, it probably has a command for it
<ecdhe> thanks ubottu!
<rzyz> does some can confirme that apt-get update partner doesn't work?
<mustmodify> boxmein: ok I'll look at both options. Thanks for your advice.
<boxmein> mustmodify: np!
<rzyz> please, does some one can do apt-get update with partner packages activated...?
<boxmein> rzyz: paste the error or something! :P
<boxmein> rzyz: hastebin.com
<boxmein> also
<boxmein> can anyone help me now
<boxmein> my lock-desktop view doesn't use the unity login style of transparent-cool-thing-on-the-left
<boxmein> instead it uses some sort of default gtk dialog box style of grey-borderless-box-with-a-few-window-conrols
<AcuT3> pastebin.com
<rzyz> boxmein, http://pastebin.com/epPCn2cS
<rzyz> 15.10 64bits
<boxmein> rzyz: if I visit http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/partner/binary-i386/ there's no Packages file, but there is a Release file
<boxmein> rzyz: try editing the source line in I think /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or /etc/apt/sources.list
<boxmein> rzyz: this might help you
<derpSauce> hey folks, I can't seem to get the credentials files working with my mount  -cifs!!!!!!
<rzyz> boxmein, yes, i've done it in /etc/sources.list: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu wily partner
<boxmein> rzyz: um.. this is where my help runs short
<phil42> cifs?  is that a windows thing?
<boxmein> rzyz: my knowledge of apt is small
<phil42> i don't run windows
<derpSauce> a samba share, correct
<boxmein> rzyz: keep asking around!
<akik> derpSauce: username= password= domain= each on a separate line
<rzyz> boxmein, thanks
<derpSauce> akik: awesome! simple enough....now how about the mount invocation?
<akik> derpSauce: then in fstab use credentials= to point to that file
<rzyz> in /etc/fstab : //10.53.100.7/service     /net/service     cifs     _netdev,credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,uid=1000,gid=1000     0     0
<rzyz> derpSauce, for you
<derpSauce> rzyz: I'll see where that gets me, Thanks.
<derpSauce> CIFS VFS: No username specified
<derpSauce> What permissions for my credentials file do you recommend?
<daftykins> credentials file should state (on TWO lines) "username=foo" then "password=bar"
<derpSauce> What about this? I'm doing an adminivstrative mount (//192.168.56.1/c$)?
<dreadkopp> someone can help me to completely stub the primary graphics card and start linux headless?
<derpSauce> ctrl alt f12
<derpSauce> ctrl alt f2
<dreadkopp> ?
<derpSauce> dreadkopp: sorry, I'm just spitballing. The ctrl-alt-f2 to ctrl-alt-f8 thing is something that we all get caught up in at some point in time
<dreadkopp> i don't want runlevel 3 tty, i need the system to complete get lost of the GPU (to pass it to a vm)
<ash_workz> anyone have any ideas on why I can paste a chunk of sql code into my terminal fine, but when I try to do it in an ssh session on that same terminal, it completely destroys the paste?
<jushur> ash_workz: mixed term settings. basicly fix your remote to have a proper one.
<ash_workz> jushur: hmm, I've never had a problem with it before; where are the term settings?
<cthulhu> hello
<akik> ash_workz: i've noticed that if i make a "copy" off more, the line breaks get messed up at paste. don't know if this applies to you
<ash_workz> akik: yeah, I would think the same resolution that jushur suggested applies
<ash_workz> (to that too)
<Lorne> Hey ... I've got a win computer I'm trying to install ubuntu into - with Dual-boot...but the install process doesn't give me the option (!)...any thoughts?
<akik> ash_workz: .. so i started using less which works for me
<Mikelevel> Lorne~ install auto detect other os during install
<linuxlove> i have removed man-db
<dreadkopp> Lorne: shrink your windows partiton and add a new one for ubuntu, then install it on the new partition
<linuxlove> what problem do i get?
<Lorne> Dread: how do I do that?   (within win?  or during the linux install?)
<Lorne> Mikelevel - do I install that with the ubuntu installer?
<dreadkopp> better shrink it from within windows, i guess gparted can do it too but windows is strange :)
<dreadkopp> if possible the easiest way would be to simply install ubuntu on another drive
<Lorne> Dread - OK that's an option... I have an external USB drive I could do that with... hadn't thought of that
<dreadkopp> nah. laptop i guess ?
<Lorne> yes laptopnm
<Lorne> lenovo x230
<dreadkopp> then use partitions :)
<Lorne> ok - I'll google how to create a win partition and get back to you...
<dreadkopp> start windows, start partition manager, shrink your existing windows partition, create new partition in free space, start ubuntu installer, install ubunut to freshly created partition
<Lorne> dreadkopp : sounds good...lemme try ...I'll get back to you... :)
<Lorne> dread... quick Q... the option "Use LVM with the new installation"... does that erase the disk...or is that what I want to keep the win install there?
<linuxlove> how can i see all commands that i have ran with history?
<linuxlove> how can i see all commands that i have ran with history?
<dekr4ken> only if you use the same partition as win
<amrit> linuxlove: just type history in terminal
<linuxlove> i dont see my all  commands
<amrit> it's store in ~/.bash_history file.
<amrit> *stored
<linuxlove> i see from 994 to 1990
<Melio> is there a way to test throughput speed differnces between eth0 and wlan1
<linuxlove> amrit, how can i see in terminal?
<Melio> because i feel like my ethernet hardwired connection is half the speed of my wireless
<amrit> linuxlove: cat ~/.bash_history
<Melio> 	ethtool shows eth0 as  Speed: 1000Mb/s   Duplex: Full
<Melio> so i can't imagine there are issues, i tested all the cables, patch to patch, patch to wall, path to wall to patch.
<Melio> all tested good as far as pairs
<Melio> I didnt do throughput tests, but this is all cat5E , it shuld handle gigabit , and wifi is 802.11N so that's 500mb or so
<derpSauce> does anyone know how to put a 'c$' mount name in fstab?
<compdoc> Melio, what speed is your internet connection
<Melio> i'm running uverse dsl
<compdoc> sounds slow
<Melio> the symptoms are : websites and youtube load super slow on ethernet, while wifi they run fine.
<Melio> I was going to do screen record to show the differnce
<Bashing-om> Lorne: Be aware if a UEFI system .. a whole new ball game to dual boot .
<Melio> windows 10 likes to rename it's UEFI on dualboot boxes, and your grub list will have a differnt windows 10 status name, like if it's updating ect..
<compdoc> you have gigbit switch and nics?
<Melio> it's kinda strange. but it doesnt effect grub
<Melio> compdoc, my switch is gigabit
<Melio> my nics are gigabit
<compdoc> ifconfig shows 1000
<Melio> and beyond that, the patchpanel is cat5e compat
<Melio> ethtool does
<jushur> Melio: are you using stp or utp cables?
<boxmein> hay! asking again: my lock-screen style somehow reset from "cool unity login prompt" to "boring borderless gtk window" how fix
<compdoc> cat5e is kinda utp
<Lorne> Bashing-om  Thanks... good call out...I'm pretty sure it isn't...haven't seen UEFI on any startup...so I hope I'm safe...corrently working on shrinking a partition - to create an empty one
<Melio> these are unsheilded outer plenum grade
<Melio> UTP
<jushur> point is using cables that are not shielded. can lose transfeer rate if ther is to much interference.
<dreadkopp> i use a bridge on my ethernet to connect my vms to. i want to monitor the bridge interface with conky but output is somewhat strange. internet access is monitored but for example access to hosts sambashare isn't
<Melio> sheilded cable isnt really required in my 1200 square foot house to the center of it, which is less then 200 feet
<Melio> it's possible there is loss, but really?
<compdoc> mine either. I ran cat5e throughout
<Bashing-om> Lorne: :) Then next is to be aware that in the legacy partition scheme there is a 4 primary partition limit .
<jushur> and the wireless/micro/power cables can interfere. if anyone in your close proximity has lan over power cords that can greatly reduce your transfeer rates.
<Melio> i wish there was a data record method to look at speed to load pages ns tuff
<Melio> there probably is
<Melio> any suggestions?
<Melio> i noticed traceroute didnt come with ubuntu
<Melio> lol, it's ok i installed it
<Lorne> Bashing - om ... OK cool.  Curretly 3 partitions (Data D:, OBIPE, System C: )
<MonkeyDust> Melio  there's also mtr (my trace route)
<Jordan_U> Lorne: Wait, before doing anything else please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Melio> sure, there's lots of trace tools
<Melio> traceroute is more of the original
<Melio> i think ciscos use it
<Lorne> Jordan_U I'm working within win 7 Disk Mgt util right now... pre-install...
<genii> tracepath is the ubuntu defauly, but traceroute can also be installed
<Bashing-om> Lorne: K; then what ya want is that 4th partition as "extended" and wwithin this "estended" partition make up the partitions to contain ubuntu ( the '/' and swap aprtitions ) .
<Melio> tracepath is the ubuntu tool?
<Melio> i'll try it
<compdoc> Melio, what brand nic is the wired?
<Melio> it's prettier
<Melio> compdoc,  lemme see
<Melio> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)
<Melio> according to lspci
<compdoc> and what cpu?
<Melio> I7
<compdoc> that nic should be good for 300Mbps easily
<Melio> i agree
<Melio> Intel Core i7-4500U 4th Gen “Haswell” Dual-Core 1.8-3GHz 4MB Cache
<Melio> - See more at: http://laptoping.com/specs/product/asus-q550lf-bsi7t21/#sthash.s0Ch31LO.dpuf
<Melio> had to look it up
<Jordan_U> Lorne: You said the install process didn't give you the option (to do something). What did you mean by that?
<Lorne> Bashing-om OK...you kinda went a little greek on me there dude... so you're saying I should create a 4th partition (either called extended...or formatted as extended?)..and then within that two more partitions / and swap?
<Melio> the driver should be capible
<Melio> i can't imagine i can't replicate this same situation in windows 10 dual boot
<Melio> havent tried yet
<Lorne> Jordan_U yeah, the forums indicated it would give me an (autmated?) option to create a new partition and install Ubuntu there...but that never happened..
<Melio> Lorne,  are you doing a dual boot setup
<Lorne> btw: system is currently "querying the volume for available shrink space" and taking forever :/
<linuxlove> what is problem while i see my ubuntu 15.10 seems old
<Lorne> Melio - yes.  Trying to anyways...
<linuxlove> graphically
<Bashing-om> Lorne: Yeah .. rememner in MBR there is that limit of 4 Primary partitions to the disks . ubuntu requires 2 partitions . The way around this having 5 partitions is the "extended" partition . Now within the extended partition one can have up to 128 "logical" partitions . ubuntu will install happily to a logical partition .
<linuxlove> which package create this change?
<Melio> ok i'm going to try it. i can't imagine it would be differnt
<Melio> if it is. linux network drivers could be to blame
<Melio> brb
<linuxlove> what is problem while i see my ubuntu 15.10 seems old
<Jordan_U> Lorne: That usually means that you have an invalid partition table (which definitely should be reported rather than silently ignored in the installer). If that is the case you should fix that before doing anything else. If your partition table is invalid then "sudo parted -l" will tell you in what way it is invalid, at which point we can help you fix it and Ububtu's installer will be able to work with it.
<linuxlove> graphically
<Lorne> Bashing-om So do I need to create the 2 logical partitions while here in Win...or will Ubuntu do that itself while installing into the extended partion I'm about to create?
<linuxlove> which package create this change?
<derpSauce> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.56.1/c$
<Bashing-om> Lorne: A thing that many do .. is to copy off Window's recovery partition to a external means .. delete that recovery partition to unallocated space . install ubuntu in "manual" mode .
<Bashing-om> Lorne: Creating the 'extended" and within the extended partition the logical partitions is best done with ubuntu's partition editor 'GParted' . If you decide to go that route . either will work .
<linuxlove> what is problem while i see my ubuntu 15.10 seems old
<linuxlove> graphically
<linuxlove> what is problem while i see my ubuntu 15.10 seems old
<linuxlove> which package create this change?
<daftykins> linuxlove: that doesn't make sense
<linuxlove> daftykins, i see a big change in my ubuntu after run a script
<k1l> what did that script do?
<linuxlove> daftykins, it was ehcp
<BlauskaerM> I have some problems with setting up my mosh server. I cant start the server because I havn't configured locale. But when I run sudo dpkg-reconfig I get the following error http://pastebin.com/RyUH4Te2
<Lorne> ok ...win decided it wasn't going to partition anything until it did some "updates"...so I'm gonna get some coffee...sorry :/
<linuxlove> k1l, it was ehcp
<Jordan_U> Lorne: When the updates are done please boot into an Ubuntu liveUSB and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Bashing-om> Lorne: As the estemmed Jordan_U Advises, got to have Windows solid befor proceeding .
<linuxlove> k1l,  i tried to remove packages that this script created but problem became bigger
<daftykins> linuxlove: it was what? you should share logs/images/something when you make a statement like that
<Lorne> Jordan and Bashing... thanks... will do... Yes - got the live thumb drive here... will do
<jwitko> hey guys, I am trying to run rsync through a proxy but it isn't respecting the "RYSNC_PROXY" environment variable it would seem.   I don't see anything coming through to the proxy and adding "-vvvv" to the rsync doesn't show any connection attempts to the proxy server.  Can anyone help?
<BlauskaerM> Need some help with mosh server
<BlauskaerM> Anyone know?
<daftykins> be more specific
<linuxlove> daftykins, okay
<linuxlove> daftykins, do you need to see that script?
<fission6> im having trouble ssh into a machine can someone help never had an issue before this is what -vv is telling me
<fission6> http://dpaste.com/2D304AX
<fission6> is my pub key not being snet?
<daftykins> linuxlove: the output that you say changed makes more sense to see
<daftykins> but i am without context entirely, nor know what this EHCP you mention is, unless it's a typo of DHCP
<linuxlove> daftykins, it is a panel for manage server
<linuxlove> daftykins, it was my wrong that i used that
<boxmein> hay! asking again: my lock-screen style somehow reset from "cool unity login prompt" to "boring borderless gtk window" how fix
<linuxlove> daftykins, when i enter my password in login page i see the graphical problem to log into my ubuntu
<linuxlove> daftykins, every thing was good before this script
<daftykins> good lesson there, don't run things you find online if you don't understand their content
<xangua> boxmein: sounds like you changed the lightdm theme
<jil> Why would a ping 8.8.8.8 not work when one is still able access http files?
<boxmein> xangua: would this not change the login prompt theme?
<linuxlove> daftykins, you are right but what is solution at moment
<boxmein> xangua: because my login prompt looks like unity
<boxmein> xangua: ...can I check: P
<ballison> i'm trying to get curl to work on an ubuntu server and it's very different than my RHEL bases server.   The problem I'm having is I'm getting a "Unknown SSL protocol error in connection" error, and I noticed in the debug that CAFILE is "none"
<jushur> dont blindly follow guides, understand before doing. is generaly a quality way of doing things.
<ballison> how do you fix this under ubuntu?
<nix_> heya
<xangua> boxmein: your lock screen...did you install gnome shell?
<daftykins> ballison: can you show what you're actually running in a paste? from the above it isn't clear
<boxmein> xangua: no, but i did some graphics-driver-and-composition messy-aroundy to try and speed up stuff overall, so this might've been part of what I changed
<boxmein> xangua: it's been this way for a week or so
<linuxlove> daftykins, what should i do now?
<jil> hello
<daftykins> linuxlove: read the script perhaps
<linuxlove> daftykins, it is 800 lines
<ballison> daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/raw/gY9MDgVF
<daftykins> best get cracking then
<linuxlove> daftykins, you mean reinstall?
<daftykins> no
<linuxlove> what do you mean?
<daftykins> ballison: can you share the version of ubuntu on the client? "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d"
<nacc> linuxlove: you really need to stop. you have asked the same sort of questions for the past several days in multiple channels. You do not seem to know what you are doing to your system and are modifying your system in ways that are not supported, installing packages that are not part of ubuntu, and are seeking support
<linuxlove> how can i have fresh install without loosing my program and my files
<daftykins> nacc: +1
<daftykins> linuxlove: you are not cut out to run a web server
<linuxlove> nacc, daftykins do you want to help?
<daftykins> no, you are a lost cause - it's something new every day - you are not experienced enough to try and run what you want
<nacc> linuxlove: and it's not meant with offense at all, but you need to understand what you are doing before you do it, in this case
<linuxlove> when i see your behavior i think it is better to leave linux
<linuxlove> we are here to help
<linuxlove> i know that i was wrong about run a unknown script
<linuxlove> but i need to solution for fixing
<daftykins> linuxlove: no, you just don't have the skills or knowledge to do this.
<linuxlove> if you dont test any thing you can became experienced
<daftykins> go on a Linux course maybe.
<nacc> linuxlove: so you knew you were wrong to run an unknown script and did it anyways? there's no "fixing it" at this point ... and that script is not part of Ubuntu
<jushur> linuxlove: there is a few key things when using new software, one would be dont blindly follow guides. understand what you want to do before you apply it to the system. and never, NEVER! run scripts to install things.
<linuxlove> it was a lesson for me to dont run unknown scripts
<linuxlove> but you guys have been experienced when you were a child
<nix_> hey guys, are there any good linux tutorials you can recommend someone who wants to learn linux?
<jushur> linuxlove: only solution is to backup your software/documents to a external drive. and do a fresh install. a tip if you dont want to whipe the current install is to take a fresh harddrive and test things on, get well knowledged about the system. and then try to resque your files of the current drive.
<Jordan_U> linuxlove: You can, if you are *careful* re-install Ubuntu while keeping your /home/ (even if it isn't on a separate partition). You will still need to re-install packages but (without having read all of the backlog on this) it seems that re-installing apps will take less time than trying to fix your system as it is.
<linuxlove> i am in doubt about linux these days
<BlauskaerM> I have some problems with setting up my mosh server. I cant start the server because I havn't configured locale. But when I run sudo dpkg-reconfig I get the following error http://pastebin.com/RyUH4Te2
<linuxlove> if you cant fix a problem in your OS
<jushur> linuxlove: and document everything you do, as it can be very handy when ppl ask you for info if you need help.
<linuxlove> and only way is fresh install
<daftykins> no it's not the only way
<daftykins> reinstalls were the way with windows 9x when i was 10, that's not the adult approach
<Bashing-om> !manual | nix_ Seen this for starters ?
<ubottu> nix_ Seen this for starters ?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> linuxlove: so look up what the script did. then look up in /var/log/apt/ logfiles what files where installed or removed.
<linuxlove> k1l, script is 800 lines
<avalanche> anyone using xubuntu 14.04?
<k1l> linuxlove: so its too much work for you?
<jushur> linuxlove: we cant fix "your" problems, you need to do that your self. we only supply help in the ways we can. if we can. and if we se its worth the time. (all based on personal patience)
<jushur> !ask | avalanche
<ubottu> avalanche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nix_> ubottu: thanks, thats a bit too basic. im more interested in creating automation tasks, setting up ftp servers etc etc
<ubottu> nix_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxlove> conclusion =linux allow to all unknown script to run
<daftykins> linuxlove: that's your fault, not the OS
<daftykins> your attitude is just proving how you do not belong in charge of the job you are trying to do.
<linuxlove> but windows doesnt allow
<jushur> linuxlove: actually it does
<daftykins> yes it does.
<daftykins> a good worker never blames his or her tools
<k1l> linuxlove: then use windows if you think its better. but just ranting in here doesnt help anyone.
<linuxlove> windows warning you about unknown programs
<daftykins> this is not on topic, please stop blaming the OS for your mistakes and move on
<tsoutseki> https://i.imgur.com/Y1zxkvJ.jpg
<k1l> linuxlove: you using root/sudo permissions should have been enough warning. so stop blaming others.
<daftykins> ^i wouldn't recommend anyone click tsoutseki's links - he's a troll
<jushur> linuxlove: go away plz, im asigning "master troll" to your nickname now. means your basicly ignored by me..
<linuxlove> k1l, i am personally a hated windows
<tsoutseki> daftykins, i am not a troll
<k1l> tsoutseki: please keep this channel clear for technical ubuntu support. thanks
<linuxlove> i love linux
<tsoutseki> it is a SFW link
<k1l> linuxlove: same for you. please focus on technical support.
<linuxlove> but you guys say go away to a beginer in linux
<linuxlove> here is just for professional guys
<k1l> linuxlove: stop that attitude.
<daftykins> beginners do not try to run web servers and ignore all the advice they are given, now please grow up and move on
<linuxlove> daftykins, if you dont try anything could you grow up?
<k1l> linuxlove: focus on the technical support in here
<jushur> avalanche: did you have a actual question?
<linuxlove> k1l, okay
<linuxlove> hey guys you need to read a 800 lines script and then run a script
<daftykins> no because we don't download scripts we don't understand.
<jushur> linuxlove: i can read a page of text in 4 seckonds. so why cant you read that 800 lines in a few mins?
<k1l> linuxlove: last time now: drop that rantings in here.
<linuxlove> jushur, you are great
<linuxlove> k1l, we are just chatting
<k1l> linuxlove: i told you several times now that this channels focus is only technical support. i muted you now. if you have a technical support issue ask in #ubuntu-ops for that mute to be removed.
<k1l> !guidelines > linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove, please see my private message
<avalanche> jushur: I was going to ask for tips and tricks on suggesting applications that people normally use with xubuntu.
<jushur> avalanche: my tip would be, whatever you need? :)
<avalanche> As I am new, and this is my first irc chat join, I basically waited to see the format.
<k1l> avalanche: well, that depends on what you want to do or need :)  best is to start using xubuntu and if you need a program ask for it
<pilne> unless you already have qt libraries for something you've already decided you need, my only suggestion would be to stick with gtk stuff
<k1l> (or see the packagemanagers first)
<avalanche> Okay, so here is a question: has anyone has had issues trying to set up and use Dropbox where on the launcher bar it wont do anything. and 2) on ubuntu the network manager allows me to set up and connect to vpn, but on xubuntu the network manager isnt working correctly. I am connected via wired connection and it actually shows me a wifi connection image.
<daftykins> which xubuntu version?
<ballison> daftykins; did you look at the pastebin?
<daftykins> ballison: yeah i asked for a client ubuntu version
<Lorne> Jordan-U - you still here?
<avalanche> daftykins: I am using xubuntu 14:04
<Lorne> Jordan_U I ran the command...what do I need to look at here?
<Lorne> (its on a different machine so can't cut/paste)
<k1l> avalanche: the dropbox client works here with nautilus
<daftykins> avalanche: on a xubuntu laptop i made use of dropbox by installing nautilus along with the dropbox addon for it
<linuxlove> excuse me for getting your time
<daftykins> less than ideal, but it seems all you can do.
<k1l> avalanche: see if that is still working with thunar http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-dropbox-plugin-for-thunar-ppa/
<avalanche> k1l :I found some articles mentioning to install  nautilus-dropbox  and tried that.
<pilne> avalanche: it wont work without nautilus as well
<pilne> xfce uses thunar as a file manager by default
<k1l> avalanche: xubuntu doesnt use nautilus but thunar as file browser
<k1l> avalanche: and maybe after installing it needs a "dropbox start -i "
<avalanche> I will run through that article. I haven't come across that one.
<avalanche> Thank you guys.
<Bashing-om> Lorne: Paste  that output to a pastebin so we can examine .
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | Lorne
<ubottu> Lorne: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<linuxlove> i run tor-browser.sh in my terminal how can i find it`s file for back up?
<Lorne2> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/M1E0MEa8
<Bashing-om> Lorne2: Look'n .
<Lorne2> Bashing-om thx...sorry - logged in on 2 comps... so I don't lose you guys!
<Bashing-om> Lorne2: I presentlu do not see a proble, However, I would like a look from a different perspective . Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' please .
<Bashing-om> problem*
<Lorne2> Bashing-om pastebin.com/udbG5iar
<Bashing-om> Lorne2: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Stand in need of enlightenment .. pastebin.com/udbG5iar Lorne2 : what are all these ram devices that fdisk sees that parted does not report ? How will these effect a dual boot ?
<Lorne2> Bashing-om ...ohhh...glad you found something wacky...I was beginning the think it was user error :/
<Bashing-om> Lorne2: Naw .. seen it befor .. just do not know what it is .
<Bashing-om> Lorne2: While we are waiting; Have you defragged twice ?
<humbot> :P
<daftykins> Bashing-om: taking a look
<daftykins> Bashing-om: totally new one on me! Lorne2 what have you been up to with RAM disks? :)
<Lorne2> Bashing-om what's the command to defrag?
<daftykins> you don't defrag Linux file systems typically
<daftykins> also, defrag is close to a joke on Windows too
<Lorne2> daftykins  I have no idea - asfar as I know its an ordinary (former work) laptop
<compdoc> have to offline frag windows
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Ouch .. cause I do not know either ... here we are going to resize partitions to dual boot . need to defrag Windows prior - do what ever to Windows partitions, and run Windows' check disks and defrag once more .. then do the ubuntu things .
#ubuntu 2016-03-05
<Lorne2> Bashing-om : You mean I should go back into windows and defrag from there?   (but I'll be defraging the C: ...the system drive its using, won't I?)
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: What problem are you actually having?
<Lorne2> Jordan-U just trying to install ubuntu onto a win 7 laptop...make it dual boot...and I guess the LiveUSB install doesn't seem to "see" that's what I'm trying to do...
<Lorne2> Jordan-U : I confess...it may simply be that I don't understand partitioning very well.
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Just to answer your earlier question they probably have LVM or something setup on their root drive which will cause the ramdisk kernel module to be loaded so that /dev/ram0 can be used for the initrd by default it makes 16 devices though.
<seraphina> Same happens on mine since I have my / partition on an encrypted LVM
<Eliter> What's Ubuntu's grub boot loader? Would it give me the option of booting to a different Operating System, upon start?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: Could you please pastebin screenshots of the Installer that demonstrate the problem?
<seraphina> Bashing-om, At least I believe so anyway remember reading that /dev/ram0 is used for the initrd
<Bashing-om> seraphina: As it is a Windows ram allocation, will have no effect in also installing ubuntu as dual boot ?
<Gallomimia> ram is completely erased before every boot
<Gallomimia> a ram allocation won't exist when booted into other OS
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: K. yeah .. So that begs the question of why fdisk sees these ram devices ?
<seraphina> RAM is erased if it's not refreshed for more than a few milli's is the nature of DRAM it's the running kernel that handles RAM allocation
<Lorne2> Jordan_U:  Sure thing.  Thanks for your patience...will be back :)
<Gallomimia> Eliter: yes that's what it does
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: you mean /dev/ramX ?
<Gallomimia> i do believe they're always there
<seraphina> Well mostly, the BIOS will allocate a small amount for things like PCI-E MSI and such then hand the loading OS kernel a memory map telling it what it can use
<Bashing-om> seraphina: Makes sense,, then when bios hands that map off to ubuntu .. the ubuntu OS will remap ?
<seraphina> Bashing-om, No the BIOS basically retains the address ranges it needs for low level hardware support etc
<styvpn87> irc.freshon.tv
<Bashing-om> seraphina: Pardon my ignorance, but how will these ram devices effect ubuntu ?
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Usually like a few MB or so more in some cases if you have like an onboard GPU that shares main memory with the CPU
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Ubuntu is creating those because it needs to load the initrd in order to prepare the main / partition for mounting.
<seraphina> Bashing-om, It needs to decompress the initrd into one of them
<seraphina> There are 16 because it seems that ubuntu must insmod the ramdisk module without any parameters so 16 is the default.
<Bashing-om> seraphina: I rarely see this condition, and only in respect to Windows . I surely do not want to miss-direct anyone in installing ubuntu .
<zhxk82> hello, how to turn off port forwarding that issued my ssh -fN ?
<daftykins> what do you mean "that issued..." ?
<zhxk82> ssh -fN XXXXXXX
<zhxk82> makes port forwad, right, now  want to the portforwarding off
<seraphina> Bashing-om, Think it's because things like LVM and disk encryption are non default install options, the initrd only needs to be used if the / partition isn't mountable directly by the kernel without the support of any additional tools
<daftykins> ah i see, you probably have to re-establish the connection
<causative> my computer is excruciatingly slow because a couple programs are swapping... but since I just closed some programs, there's actually plenty of memory left as I can see on my menu bar widget!  So why are they swapping?
<Bashing-om> seraphina: OK, then I am in for an additional learning experience here ... as away we go .
<daftykins> zhxk82: sounds like -f backgrounds ssh, so you'll need to "ps -ef | grep ssh" then kill the PD
<daftykins> *PID
<causative> oh... well the problem has resolved itself finally
<causative> weird that it would be swapping instead of just claiming more memory
<zhxk82> daftykins, how to turn off port forwarding, back to the status of before 'ssh -fN xxx'?
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : OK...when I watch Youtube videos of the install process, there's a screen that asks " Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" - I never see that screen
<daftykins> zhxk82: as i just said
<seraphina> Bashing-om, I think that there are other possible causes for why an initrd is needed than LVM or Luks but those are at least two anyways
<zhxk82> thank you, could you make a one line command to automactical do the job?
<reisio> automactical ftw
<boxmein> hay! asking again: my lock-screen style somehow reset from "cool unity login prompt" to "boring borderless gtk window" how fix
<boxmein> someone mentioned it could do with the lightdm theme
<Lorne2> how do I pastebin a pic?
<zhxk82> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> Lorne2: imgur.com
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: Please pastebin the output of "sudo os-prober" and "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS".
<reisio> zhxk82: you can parse ps' output, but pgrep -x might be simpler (kill $(pgrep -x foo))
<Bashing-om> seraphina: Thanks, will keep under advisement .. Never ending curve of learning .
<daftykins> hopefully the image is not of text, or i will have to slap your wrists ;)
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: One possibility is that your computer is UEFI capable but Windows is installed for BIOS, *and* the Ubuntu installer is being booted via UEFI. You can't reasonably dual boot with one OS booting via BIOS and the other via UEFI.
<akku> hello!
<akku> anyone ever installed openvas on 14.04?
<Lorne2> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/39Kd6GAN
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: OK, so os-prober does detect Windows. Please post a screenshot of the installer.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Lorne2
<ubottu> Lorne2: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<daftykins> akku: best to try with detail e.g. "i tried... this happened... but i expected..."
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : http://imgur.com/jaHoW7K
<akku> I tried to install openvas but many NVTs do not work. I used the python gems to download arachni/wapiti & co but it complains that it can't find the script/binary
<Eliter> how easy is it to get rid of GRUB boot loader?
<reisio> Eliter: and replace it with what?
<akku> there are a bunch of openvas for ubuntu 14.04 available but they all fail
<akku> tutorials i mean :-)
<seraphina> Eliter, You can't simply just get rid of a bootloader assuming you want the system to be capable of booting again after would need to install a replacement one
<Eliter> seraphina: If I don't like the GRUB boot loader, is there a good easy way to get back to the way things were? The way I originally had it setup is with Windows 10, and I think it installed its own boot loader by default.
<seraphina> Eliter, Well the NTLOADER doesn't support dual boot as far as I know
<Eliter> seraphina: I think I'll like GRUB, since it's friendly, and not a dictator.
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Yes. For BIOS you can use "install-mbr" to install an MS style MBR, and for UEFI you can use efibootmgr to remove the Ubuntu boot entry (Windows' boot entry will still be there).
<Eliter> So, when I remove the Ubuntu boot entry, then run Windows 10 OS, everything will return?
<seraphina> Eliter, What do you mean everything will return what is missing?
<Eliter> if I install the GRUB boot loader.
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: Do you know why your Windows installation has three partitions, 2 large and one small? Normally for windows installations pre-7 you have only one large partition, and 7,8, and 10 you have one small partition for the bootloader and then a large partition.
<Eliter> Once I get GRUB, can I get back to .NET's crud?
<prbc> how can I install an USB network adapter in ubuntu? I plugged, installed the driver, and what's next?
<akku> reinstall the windows boot loader
<akku> google
<seraphina> Jordan_U, It could be a laptop or prebuilt PC they usually have 3, the third being the manufacturer recovery partition
<Jordan_U> seraphina: 140 GiB is far too large for a recovery partition.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : no idea... but it WAS a work computer...and my employer is a very well known IT company...so I'm sure they knew why...
<seraphina> Ah yah good point there
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Lorne2
<ubottu> Lorne2: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<daftykins> prbc: what did you do to 'install the driver' ? is the module loaded? has a network interface appeared? ( "ifconfig -a"
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: The problem is that normally there is a clear solution for setting up a dual boot: Resize the single large partition (keeping the small ones as they are) and with the room you've freed create partitions for Ubuntu.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : sounds like a logical thing... so why doesn't it notice one partition is MUCH larger than the others...and has 70% free space?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: In your case though it's not clear if sda2 should be resized or if sda3 should be.
<Eliter> is there a command for installing grub boot loader, in Ubuntu Server?
<daftykins> grub-install
<Jordan_U> Eliter: grub will be installed automatically when you install Ubuntu.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : OK.  awesome...sounds like you understand the problem...easy solution?   (hoping...)
<Eliter> Jordan_U: I have the option here, in the installer, to not install it.
<prbc> daftykins: I downloaded, unzip, make/make install
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Well don't select that option, because not installing grub would be silly.
<prbc> daynaskully: if I type iwconfig it shows a new one (ra0)
<daftykins> hmm that is not a method i would have chosen
<jushur> actually if windows is installed to a uefi (it should be) it has three partitions, boot, efi, and system. (the order may be different)
<prbc> daynaskully: it shows in ifconfig too
<Eliter> Jordan_U: ok, I'll get grub. But changing grub settings seem a little difficult.
<daftykins> prbc: oh so it's a USB _wireless_ adapter.
<prbc> daynaskully: yes
<prbc> daynaskully: ops
<daftykins> prbc: make + model? chipset? ubuntu version? also stop highlighting the wrong guy
<prbc> daftykins: yes
<seraphina> Lorne2, It's not so much a case of it not noticing as it is an ambiguous situation so it leaves it for you to resolve the ambiguity yourself
<Jordan_U> Eliter: If you're sure that sda2, the 350 GiB partition, is the one you want to resize then yes it should be pretty simple. You just use GParted to resize sda2 to whatever size you want it to be then run Ubuntu's installer again, and it should offer to install to the free space. (Don't create another partition yourself)
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Of course, as always, you should have backups of any important data.
<prbc> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.1, Tp-Link AC600 Archer T2UH
<akku> hey guys is there anyone with intel 8950 cryptocards experience? i'd be interested in aes128 throughput...
<seraphina> Lorne2, You could pick the "something else" option and resize the partition with free space yourself to make room then create a new partition to install linux the installer will let you do all that.
<daftykins> prbc: can you confirm '14.04.1' with "cat /etc/issue" ? if it really is, that's out of date
<Lorne2> seraphina: I'm kinda frightened of that option...not gonna lie...
<daftykins> akku: better question for #linux - but still very niche.
<prbc> daftykins: In this file it shows 14.04.4
<prbc> daftykins: in uname -v it shoes 14.04.1
<daftykins> "this file" ?
<Eliter> Jordan_U: wait, backups? Backups of what?
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Do you need help resizing sda2 via GParted?
<prbc> daftykins: /etc/issue
<daftykins> ok good
<Eliter> Jordan_U: I may need help with that, and understanding what it is you just said.
<daftykins> prbc: so if you got ra0 added, you should be able to use network manager in the GUI to handle connections
<Jordan_U> Eliter: If your hard drive died right now, because random hardware failure is common, how sad would you be about the data loss? No matter what you're doing, anything that you care about should exist in more than one place.
<seraphina> Lorne2, Well that's a good thing honestly partitioning stuff is potentially destructive to data thus why it's good to backup important data before doing it.  Someone here could walk you though the process though if you need help with it.
<Lorne2> seraphina : good call.  I'll try working with Jordan_U for the moment...and if we get to that, I'll hold my breath and do it.  Currently the whole disk is cloned onto an external disk....BUT it won't boot from the external disk
<Eliter> Jordan_U: I'm not quite sure I need to worry about that. I was thinking of getting yet another hard drive and have a RAID setup, but, eh.....
<Gallomimia> someone just told me they can't download a ubuntu iso from the webserver. 403 errors. guys your webservers are borked!
<Jordan_U> Eliter: RAID is *not* a backup, and does not replace backups.
<Eliter> Gallomimia: tell em' to try proxying into it.
<prbc> daftykins: I don't know what I should do. It says network manager is installed and running. When I click in the top right I just can see the wired connection. There are no wireless network showing.
<daftykins> prbc: does it have the wireless tickbox when you right click it?
<Jordan_U> Eliter: But if your data isn't very important then feel free to not back it up.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/mJG3Q3rP
<prbc> daftykins: No. Just a tickbox for Enable Networking
<Eliter> Jordan_U: how would you suggest backing it up?
<seraphina> Eliter, What Jordan_U says makes sense RAID is about availability not recoverability it's meant to lower the risk of downtime mostly.
<daftykins> prbc: hmm, share your "/etc/network/interfaces" and "ifconfig -a" via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Eliter> seraphina: I hear there are multiple RAID setups. Ones for redundancy, ones for writing little on one and a little on the other for speed.
<daftykins> yes, there are many RAID modes.
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Redundancy doesn't mean that it's a replacement for backups.
<daftykins> 0 is the latter - "striping", most others are mirroring or a combination thereof
<seraphina> Eliter, True, but the redundancy is more intended to help keep servers up given the inevitability of drive failure it is not designed for disaster recovery which is what backups are for.
<prbc> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/15287440/
<prbc> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15287440/
<daftykins> prbc: riiiight so this host is a vbox VM. why are you installing a wireless USB adapter in a VM?
<Jordan_U> Eliter: If the files are small, then email them to yourself, use a service like google drive, etc. If they are large then buy another drive ASAP and copy the files there. If only some important files are small enough to backup right now, back those up now and back up the larger ones when you buy another hard drive.
<Eliter> seraphina: oh, you're talking about "Everything was fine on 3-4-16 17:56", and if I need to rollback.
<seraphina> Eliter, Anything really important you should still have burned onto some DVD-R's or on an external drive or a network server, ideally one that isn't in the same physical location
<prbc> daftykins: I want to use aircrack with it
<daftykins> prbc: ok well your driver isn't working and i will not be helping with that any further.
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Also, that boot info script output tells me that there is more going on with sda2 and sda3, neither of them have filesystems recognisable by blkid.
<daftykins> (MAC shows as all 0's, not a good sign)
<seraphina> Eliter, That's one example sure another is your PSU blew up and fried the circitry on both drives
<prbc> daftykins: So, it's just the driver?
<Eliter> seraphina: I am on the last question on the installation of Ubuntu, so I don't really think there's a way back. I'm disconnecting the drive with all my progress with Windows 10.
<R13ose> I am getting this error: "libc-dev-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.16) but 2.17-0ubuntu4" is to be installed when I try to use apt-get in the terminal.  How do I use the correct version?
<Eliter> The drive that I've installed on, I wouldn't mind the data being lost.
<Jordan_U> Eliter: Sorry, it looks like I got my discussion with you and Lorne2 crossed up.
<seraphina> Eliter, Yeah you are right you have already been through the partitioning step already, you should install the GRUB loader or you will not be able to access your ubuntu install which would defeat the purpose in that case.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : so was that last one for me?!
<seraphina> Large files I could give an option for a service with unlimited storage assuming you have good enough internet to make it useful though am not sure if I should share that in channel since it is a commercial service
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: That output tells me that there is something more going on with sda2 and sda2 as they aren't even showing up as having filesystems that blkid recognises.
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: I wonder if your Windows installation is using bitlocker encryption or similar.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U : so...um...anything we can do about that?  Are we back to manually resizing partitions....?
<seraphina> R13ose, What are you trying to do, sounds like you are trying to install something compiled against a later version of libc6 than the rest of your system you added a third party repo or PPA or something?
<daftykins> did any of you solve that RAM disk situation yet?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: If blkid doesn't even see a valid filesystem on sda2 then GParted almost certainly won't either, and thus won't be able to resize the filesystem (which needs to be done before you change the size of the partition).
<seraphina> daftykins, It was just the ramdisks ubuntu creates when it has / mounted on LVM/Luks
<R13ose> seraphina: yes, I tried to install a newer version of filezilla but that broke the libc6
<daftykins> seraphina: ah, funky encryption
<seraphina> R13ose, Yeah it will do things like that especially when you are messing with libc which is pretty much about one of the most core libraries you can get pretty much everything depends on it nearly.
<R13ose> How do I fix this issue?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: If your employer did setup "full disk encryption" (which is a misnomer, as only some partitions are encrypted even if they do comprise most of the data on the disk) then that would explain your current problems, and you would need to figure out what type of encryption they're using and will almost certainly need to resize them from within Windows.
<daftykins> R13ose: i've often heard it said that when libc6 gets ruined, it's game over
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: If your employer didn't setup any encryption, then I don't know what's going on.
<seraphina> R13ose, You would need to get a copy of every single package on the system that was built against that version of libc, either that or remove the incompatible package you install
<Jordan_U> Lorne2: Anyway, I need to go for now.
<Lorne2> Jordan_U  yeah its possible... ok - I'll try to fix it from within windows.  thanks guys...
<Eliter> Actually, I'm much more satisfied with grub loader. Microsoft should consider give people options, instead of forcing their own OS.
<seraphina> Purging the package that is demanding the new version of libc would hopefully resolve the issue
<R13ose> The program wasn't really installed just used export PATH which means this is gone after I logged out if I am right.
<seraphina> R13ose, So the error came up when you first tried to install then?
<R13ose> seraphina: nope the error came up when I tried to use apt-get after I installed the new version of libc6
<seraphina> R13ose, Then you have a real problem there, you could try removing the PPA or whatever you added and try to reinstall libc to see if it will downgrade it back, problem is that most of the binaries on your system will be broken at the moment so that is why that makes these problems so hard to fix.
<R13ose> seraphina: really?  There is no way to fix this at all?
<seraphina> R13ose, As I say you can attempt to remove the PPA or repo you added to get the new package then purge the offending package and try to reinstall libc from the ubuntu repo I can't tell you for sure if it will succeed though, not sure if some of the tools will be broken preventing even that.
<Lorne> McFee Endpoint Encryption!  Found the little bugger....
<nacc> R13ose: and use ppa-purge for that, most likely
<seraphina> R13ose, There is a reason why even hardcore distros like Gentoo have a whole huge entire guide on the topic of upgrading libc, do it wrong and it will destroy your system
<R13ose> This is the command I used: "sudo dpkg -i libc6_2.17-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb" to make the upgrade happen.
<Eliter> Anyone know how I can run my Ubuntu server (fully installed on my other hard drive), from Virtual Box on Windows? It has the OS and everything else already on the hard drive.
<nacc> R13ose: never ever do that with libc.
<R13ose> sorry
<nacc> R13ose: you should never ever manually attempt to change the version of libc on your system
<nacc> R13ose: it will fundamentally break your system, if you actually do it
<R13ose> I know that now.  All I am trying to do is fix this
<seraphina> nacc, Be glad it's a very very bad idea lol
<nacc> R13ose: you did something as root that broke your system
<nacc> R13ose: there aren't a lot of good ways to fix it, most likely
<nacc> seraphina: yep :)
<R13ose> I don't want to reinstall because of one bad thing I did.  There must be a way to downgrade.
<nacc> R13ose: after purging the ppa, does `apt-get -f install` indicate it can fix things?
<seraphina> nacc, She didn't use a PPA she used dpkg -i directly :|
<R13ose> I didn't use a ppa for filezilla either
<nacc> seraphina: oooh, i see
<nacc> R13ose: um, ok, what does `apt-get -f install` say?
<nacc> R13ose: and remove filezilla if it's still installed (apt-get remove filezilla), to break the dep
<seraphina> Will definitely need to do that, or "apt-get purge filezilla" maybe
<stacks88> do i have it right that we shouldnt set passwords on root, and instead just have a passwod on a sudo user ?
<R13ose> pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Ei42WLn2 and some of the same errors appear when I try to remove or purge filezilla.
<nacc> R13ose: what about `apt-get -f remove filezilla` ?
<R13ose> As I said filezilla is not installed anymore as with PATH, if you restart or log out this goes away.
<propman> stacks88,  that's default on ubuntu
<nacc> btw, what version of ubuntu is this? no supported version of ubuntu is on 2.17 ... are you on 12.04?
<nacc> R13ose: --^
<R13ose> nacc: yes
<nacc> R13ose: you just said that trying to remove or purge filezilla leads to messages ... but then you said "filezilla is not isnstalled anymore"
<nacc> which is it?
<seraphina> R13ose, No more accurately with that libc installed if you log out or reboot your system doesn't boot again period
<promet> I'm on 14.04 and trying to work with a dev environment that requires libjpeg-6.2, 14.04 current default is libjpeg-8, I think I will need to roll back. Does anyone have an idea if this will mess with my install?
<nacc> promet: do it in a VM or container?
<nacc> promet: don't chagne your base system for a dev environment
<promet> nacc, you a a gentleman and a scholar
<R13ose> nacc: http://pastebin.com/rHFQcSC6
<promet> I never even thought of that
<R13ose> seraphina: not sure what you meant.
<promet> lol
<nacc> promet: np ... it's the easiest way to do just about evertying nowadays :)
<flyback> any italians here who can help someone on undernet connect here so I can get them some linux help
<nacc> R13ose: ok, what was teh command that gave you the earlier pastebin?
<promet> nacc, I am beginning to see the light...
<propman> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<promet> nacc, I can tear the vm apart without too much consequence
<nacc> promet: esp. with the latest (what will bein 16.04) of lxc/lxd ... realy easy to start up any OS that linuxcontainers.org has
<nacc> promet: exactly
<R13ose> nacc: sudo apt-get -f install
<nacc> promet: and leave your base system stable
<promet> <*processes revelation*>
<seraphina> R13ose, The apt-get -f purge filezilla
<seraphina> R13ose, That should try to force the removal
<R13ose> seraphina: look at the newest pastebin I linked
<nacc> R13ose: try `apt-get -f install libc6=2.15-0ubuntu10.13`
<R13ose> nacc: still saying "The following packages have unmet dependencies"
<nacc> R13ose: please just pastebin the output
<nacc> all of it
<R13ose> nacc: http://pastebin.com/Kz2rKCYQ
<nacc> R13ose: try `apt-get -f install libc6=2.15-0ubuntu10.13 libc6:i386=2.15-0ubuntu10.13`
<seraphina> nacc, Heh this conversation is reminding me of my gentoo days lol
<nacc> seraphina: i suppose it's nice that ubuntu only reminds you of that when something is broken :)
<R13ose> nacc: output: http://pastebin.com/iXSqQ70q
<seraphina> nacc, Heh well I guess mostly gentoo did the same when a fault between keyboard and chair causes a circular dependency that can't be solved lol
<nacc> R13ose: so i'm not sure how much further i can help tonight, but you can try remove libc:i386, which might remove a bucnh of packages, but just note which ones you actually care about; then do the -f install with just libc6, then reinstall libc6:i386 and then reinstall those packages
<nacc> R13ose: as the 32-bit libc should be less system critical ... although in 12.04 maybe not, I can't remember
<R13ose> My computer is 64 bit
<nacc> that's fine, doesn't mean all the software is
<R13ose> nacc: how do I remove libc:i386?
<nacc> R13ose: try `apt-get remove libc:i386`
<nacc> but be cautious
<nacc> at this point, you could be fundamentally breaking your system ...
<nacc> so read the output, understand it, etc
<R13ose> nacc: E: Unable to locate package libc:i386
<nacc> sorry libc6:i386
<R13ose> nacc: output: http://pastebin.com/nQMsYbzX
<seraphina> nacc, I think the problem is that it's already fundamentally broken seems like if it's recoverable the only way is for it to get worse before it gets better though from the looks of things.
<nacc> R13ose: yeah
<nacc> err, seraphina: yeah
<nacc> R13ose: yeah, i'm not sure at this point, you try passing -f to remove, but it might not get much further
<nacc> R13ose: at this point, you need to probably be using dpkg, and i need to go make dinner :)
<R13ose> nacc: thanks
<R13ose> nacc: I did remove -f and this came out with same output
<nacc> R13ose: i would seriously consider installing ... you're on a pretty old release anyways :)
<nacc> *reinstalling
<seraphina> R13ose, You might need to note the names of all those packages it mentions and dpkg -r them all
<jimes> #d3d9
<jimes> oops, haha
<fifty-sevenC> Hi, Does anyone else use Caja to verify a bug?
<R13ose> seraphina: will that break anything?
<seraphina> R13ose, Well it wont break things any worse than they already are, you are already in the position that most every C binary on the system that isn't already loaded into RAM is not executable.
<R13ose> seraphina: oh
<fifty-sevenC> sounds like someone umount -a
<seraphina> R13ose, Thus why I was saying not to try logging out or rebooting since then the system would be unbootable
<R13ose> seraphina: okay
<seraphina> R13ose, But it looks like it's mostly skype being removed along with it's dependency tree because skype is propritary and only released in 32bit so it needs all 32bit libs
<R13ose> okay
<seraphina> R13ose, If even dpkg -r wont work though I am not sure there is a way around it would probably be better off downloading 15.10 and reinstalling in that case
<bbaqar> newly moved to 15.10 .. getting a Error: Too many open files while starting libvirt-bin
<R13ose> seraphina: I am trying the dpkg -r to see if that works
<bbaqar> newly moved to 15.10 .. getting a Error: Too many open files while starting libvirt-bin
<seraphina> R13ose, Ok, you might have better luck if you try removing the front ends like skype first then all the libraries and the libc6 at the end
<daftykins> bbaqar: don't repeat so quick
<bbaqar> draftkins: sorry. impatience
<seraphina> bbaqar, Sounds like you will need to use ulimit -n to increase the limit
<bbaqar> seraphina: set to 999999
<bbaqar> Followed all the steps here: https://easyengine.io/tutorials/linux/increase-open-files-limit/
<seraphina> bbaqar, Are you trying to start a service when this happens? If so you might need to check the startup script check that it isn't setting a limit
<roracle> hey there, i have an interesting question and cannot seem to find an answer:  Alienware ships their laptops with a SSD where Windows is installed.  It has various other partitions, as well.  I have enough room for another active partition on the hard disk, so i made such a partition.  However, during the install of Ubuntu (or variant/flavor) it will not detect my hard drive (it's 1 terabyte) so I cannot choose it for install, thus I 
<bbaqar> seraphina: was trying systemclt start libvirt-bin
<seraphina> bbaqar, Ok then try setting a ulimit -n in the initscript for libvirt, by default think they are like 4096 for non login shells like services
<fifty-sevenC> roracle, if windows is set up with dynamic drives they will not be detectable
<seraphina> /etc/security/limits as I recall applies to login shells
<roracle> fifty-sevenC: i have no idea what that means
<fifty-sevenC> roracle, it could also be a EUFI or GPT proble
<fifty-sevenC> roracle, In windows go to control panel and then Computer Administration.
<fifty-sevenC> From there you can see if it is set as a Basic Disk or Dynamic Disk
<roracle> fifty-sevenC: administrative tools? (i'm in Win10)
<fifty-sevenC> Yes
<roracle> there are other icons, which one would let me know?  none of them really seem to point to such a thing
<fifty-sevenC> I can't remember the names. One of them should mention disks
<roracle> they all say "basic"
<roracle> i'm under "disk management"
<fifty-sevenC> Ok. So it isn't a dynamic disk problem
<roracle> layout, simple.  type, basic
<roracle> hmm, okay
<bbaqar> Seraphina: let me try
<fifty-sevenC> roracle, Can you delete the partition you made and see if Ubuntu detects the free space?
<seraphina> bbaqar, Btw I would try like 16384 or 65536 or something there is no reason any service should be opening much more than that unless something is seriously wrong.
<roracle> yeah i can do that.  i might not have time tonight, was just in here to get a few ideas really.  but i'll do that tomorrow: delete ext4 partition, restart, install option, see if it shows?
<fifty-sevenC> Yes
<bbaqar> seraphina: is it possible that the limit i am setting isnt taking effect
<seraphina> bbaqar, It wont take effect for starting a service no since it's not a login shell, services are different
<roracle> okay will do that tomorrow then.  thanks for the insight!
<bbaqar> seraphina: so best thing to do would be to set the limit in the libvirt init script?
<seraphina> bbaqar, Yes, just adding like ulimit -n 16384 or ulimit -n 65536 or similar right before the start-stop-service line should do the trick
<leo_86> hello
<seraphina> bbaqar, It's because services don't log in and thus they don't go through PAM for authentication which would be where the /etc/security/limits file would come into things if I'm not mistaken
<monty_hall> Hi
<monty_hall> was wondering
<monty_hall> I've never installed ubuntu server
<monty_hall> but I'm under the impression that it will not install X
<monty_hall> is this correct?
<monty_hall> here's what I need to do
<monty_hall> I need to install an nvidia driver - not neuavo
<monty_hall> the proprietary version
<monty_hall> apparently, there's an nvidia tool that will allow me to the display to nothing
<monty_hall> and then create a virtual frame buffer
<monty_hall> I need this for headless rendering.
<monty_hall> that's basically where I'm going
<monty_hall> is installing the driver as simple as apt-get install?
<ouroumov>  monty_hall, you aim to do cuda-based stuff?
<monty_hall> that too
<monty_hall> I need to render synthetic images via opengl
<monty_hall> then I need to use cuda apps like "caffe"
<monty_hall> it has to run on our supercomputer
<monty_hall> so, I'm going to get a small system set up to demonstrate how to render headless.
<monty_hall> if that's possible...
<monty_hall> since it's in a super computer there will literraly be no display
<lapyo> everything is possible with GNU/Linux
<ouroumov> I assume you've checked this out already monty_hall? http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/
<ouroumov> That's what I used to set up dual titan-X on a rack server for my lab.
<monty_hall> w/ cuda can I also render opengl?
<monty_hall> lemme restate
<monty_hall> clearly they're two differnt things
<monty_hall> but I wondering if it will also allow me to create an opengl context too
<promet> nacc, how should I be thinking about storage in lxc, i.e. when I setup a remote lxd, where and at what size does it initialize its "virtual disk"? If you know what I mean..
<promet> nacc, pardon, I mean to say "built-in", not "remote" lxd
<promet> i.e. lxc launch ubuntu-daily:16.04 my-ubuntu-dev
<ouroumov> monty_hall, quoting from the link: "If installing the driver, the installer will also ask if the openGL libraries should be installed."
 * monty_hall hugs ouroumov
<monty_hall> \o/
<monty_hall> what linux did you use?
<monty_hall> ubuntu?
<monty_hall> if so, the server version (i'd assume so)
<monty_hall> ?
<ouroumov> Yes, 14.04. I had tried first with debian 8 but it was a PITA (pardon my French)
<monty_hall> that's exactly what I'm looking for
<monty_hall> the sever version?
<ouroumov> Yes
<monty_hall> cool
<monty_hall> I hope this works for me
<monty_hall> I tried Xvfb and it doesn't like GLX
<promet> which, I guess, really, is ""built-in remote"
<nacc> promet: sorry, not around right now really -- i'd ask in #lxc (iirc)
<promet> nacc, no worries, will do. Thanks!
<R13ose> How do I remove packages and all the dependencies without having to remove each dependencies one at a time?  I am using sudo dpkg --purge libxft-dev
<dillon_> is there any software like the windows version usb boot tool?
<uruk7> hello
<exedore6> dillon_: What do you mean? Like to write a bootable usb?
<dillon_> yeah, make a usb bootable for any OS
<uruk7> in ubuntu when in file in first line #!/bin/awk then not found  -> how execute awk file program in ubuntu system?
<xangua> dillon_: for any...like what?
<exedore6> uruk7, awk lives in /usr/bin
<exedore6> So start your script with #!/usr/bin/awk and it'll find it.
<dillon_> exedore6 anything from linux variants to windows variants
<uruk7> not work with #!/usr/bin/awk -f
<exedore6> Any OS is tricky. It sounds like you're looking for something like Yumi?
<exedore6> dillon_, Take a look at this - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<exedore6> I've only used the windows version but there are links for debs.
<exedore6> It downloads and unpacks the iso for different bootable systems, and configures a boot loader to select from multiple.
<dillon_> oh ok, thanks greatly appricated
<uruk7> exedore6 in /usr/bin/ only link awk -> /etc/alternatives/awk*
<uruk7> output error with #!/usr/bin/awk
<exedore6> What does 'which awk' return?
 * gr33nbits is away: Busy...
<exedore6> My system has /etc/alternatives/awk linked to /usr/bin/gawk
<jim> exedore6, not sure, but gawk is probably a reasonable awk
<exedore6> jim, I agree. uruk7's trying to find his.
<uruk7> i have a file named aaa.awk in first line i put #!/usr/bin/awk -f and then the program lines ; when i put aaa.awk output don't find order
<exedore6> Is aaa.awk executable?
<uruk7> exedore in aaa.awk -> #!/usr/bin/awk;BEGIN { print "hello" }; -> i wnat when i put in shell aaa.awk output hello, is it possible?
<krycek> #!/usr/bin/awk -f
<krycek> BEGIN { print "hello" };
<krycek> uruk7: ↑
<exedore6> Beat me to it.
<jim> krycek, what's the -f? and why is awk complaining about .?
<exedore6> jim, the -f is for read from file (instead of the command line)
<exedore6> I don't know why read from file counts in a script.
<exedore6> As far as I can see, it complains about . when it's missing the -f argument.
<exedore6> I can't see where the . is coming from though.
<jim> the -f made it say hello
<uruk7> krycek -> not work the output is : pro.awk: no se encontro la orden
<exedore6> uruk7, pro.awk needs to be executable.
<exedore6> chmod +x pro.awk
<uruk7> same error
<petr_> ahoj vsichni! Muj prvni den s Xubuntu / po letech s windows :)  Poradite mi nekdo prosim? Nemuzu zprovoznit sim modem huawei3131. Procet jsem na netu, co se dalo, nechal jsem si poradit i od cloveka, co s ubuntu pracuje nekolik let, a nic. Prosim ale mejte se mnou trpelivost, jsem fakt zacatecnik
<uruk7> -rwxrwxr-x 1 uruk uruk   77 mar  5 04:54 pro.awk*
<exedore6> ./pro.awk
<mobile> hello
<krycek> !cs | petr_
<ubottu> petr_: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<uruk7> yes exedore
<lotuspsychje> krycek: xchat is not longer maintained, hexchat is alternative
<uruk7> work with ./pro.awk
<krycek> !en | petr_
<ubottu> petr_: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<uruk7> its possible work with pro.awk?
<petr_> Problem s tim modemem je, ze pri prvnim zapojeni funguje jako CD storage, kde se ukazujou instalacky, ale jen pro windows. zkusil jsem modeswitch, ale asi to neumim. pri dalsim zapojeni se sice neobjevuji instalacky, ale stejne mi to nefunguje
<petr_> oh, I see. I will loook for czech forum
<petr_> hi everybody! My first day with Xubuntu - just migrated from windows! :-) But, I am lost. My first task: to make my sim-card modem huawei3131 work. Can someone help me? Please, patiently, I am a real linux novice.
<petr_> The problem is, that this modem has a dual regime. First, it functions as a CD disc and shows installation programs, but just for windows. If they would be installed, the next time the modem is inserted into USB, it would connect to internet. I tried to use usb_modeswitch, but i guess I did not really know how - it does not work. Thanks for help
<R13ose> My whole system is broken
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: start from the beginning
<lotuspsychje> !details | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<madh69> i have tried to force my xorg.conf to get 1920 resolution but am not succesful i must be doing someting wrong
<R13ose> Well, I removed a huge number of packages using "sudo dpkg -r --force-depends" and now I want to get everything back but unsure how.
<madh69> currrently getting 1140x1024 to 800x600
<lotuspsychje> madh69: your on the right graphics driver?
<madh69> yes
<lotuspsychje> madh69: wich chipset and driver please?
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: start from the beginning...you forced packages why exactly?
<madh69> display UNCLAIMED
<madh69>        description: VGA compatible controller
<madh69>        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Control
<lotuspsychje> madh69: so not the right driver
<R13ose> because I am on 12.04 and I upgrade libc6 and that broke my whole system.  I didn't know that would do this but now I am going down the rabbit hole.
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: you upgraded libc6 manually instead of sudo apt-get upgrade?
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: yes as I don't want to upgrade at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> madh69: go check your additional drivers section
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: thats a very bad idea mate, always keep up to date
<madh69> how can i view the driver i did a   lshw -c video
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: I know but now I need to fix this so I can move on.
<madh69> notihng in there i checked
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: how did you upgrade that lib? with a ppa?
<madh69> my gpu is 2nd gen chipset running of cpu it seems to be correct
<madh69> i5-2400
<lotuspsychje> madh69: as your card is unclaimed, driver= will not list neither
<madh69> ohh i see is that why my driver is in vesa mode?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: sudo lshw -C video would be right command to see
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: with sudo dpkg -i libc6_2.17-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb and I know that is bad news now.
<lotuspsychje> !paste | madh69
<ubottu> madh69: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | R13ose try this mate
<ubottu> R13ose try this mate: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: recoverymode==>fix broken packages
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: how do I fix them?
<madh69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289143/
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: thats an option from recoverymode, read the url please
<lotuspsychje> madh69: your on ubuntu server?
<madh69> i have xrdp
<madh69> using gnome
<lotuspsychje> madh69: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: thanks I will try that.
<Nicholas1> my internet stops after 5 mins
<madh69> 14.04 LTS
<Nicholas1> why so?
<lotuspsychje> !details | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Nicholas1> i am using ubuntu 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> I'm getting "/var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: 32: /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: update-info-dir: not found"
<Nicholas1> when i boot the pc. the internet works fine for like 5-10 mins
<Nicholas1> after than it completely stops
<Nicholas1> nothing works
<Nicholas1> that*
<Nicholas1> though it shows as connected
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: tail -f /var/log/syslog and pastebin us the error whats happening
<jeffreylevesque> i get that error when i do `apt-get build-dep scikit-learn -y`
<Nicholas1> it started happening just two days before
<lotuspsychje> jeffreylevesque: start from the beginning, ubuntu version, you tryed what
<Nicholas1> also its running fine on windows 7
<jeffreylevesque> ubuntu 14.04
<solidus-1iver> hey all, i'm having a hell of a time getting value out of docker compose
<solidus-1iver> i have 2 containers i need linked, only way to link them is via up
<lotuspsychje> solidus-1iver: there is a #docker channel if you like
<lotuspsychje> madh69: check your additional drivers section please
<solidus-1iver> oh man, i'm sorry ,i dont get hohw i ended up here
<madh69> I have there is nothing there
<lotuspsychje> madh69: lsb_release -a please?
<lotuspsychje> jeffreylevesque: tell us what your trying to do?
<jeffreylevesque> I'm trying to install all dependencies for the apt-get package `scikit-learn`
<madh69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289175/
<lotuspsychje> jeffreylevesque: added a ppa?
<madh69> i tried but it was down, i dunno
<lotuspsychje> madh69: tried what?
<jeffreylevesque> lotuspsychje: i didn't install any ppa's
<Nicholas1> sorry i got disconnected
<Nicholas1> lotuspsychje it says syslog not found
<Nicholas1> there is no such file
<Nicholas1> what to do
<madh69> with the intel driver manager but it wouldnt work the site is  half down
<jeffreylevesque> this is what I did - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/c6e04c7cee7170d9e3bac9d5fdf4c0db694129bb/puppet/manifests/install_sklearn.pp#L17
<lotuspsychje> !info scikit-learn
<ubottu> Package scikit-learn does not exist in wily
<Nicholas1> please help
<jeffreylevesque> this is my traceback - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/2349#issuecomment-192255895
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: did you enter the right command? tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Nicholas1> has my linux network drivers corrupted lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> jeffreylevesque: ask the maintainer of the git site
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: we need to findout whats happening first
<Nicholas1> i even tried on a live distro and still no luck
<Nicholas1> it still gets disconnected after 5 mins
<Nicholas1> please help
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: please dont ask for 'help' every minute
<Nicholas1> yes lotuspsychje
<Nicholas1> sorry
<Nicholas1> but this is  really making my pc unusable
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: pastebin us the tail
<madh69> multitasker lotuspsychje is "yoda voice"
<madh69> ;)
<Nicholas1> it says "no such file or directory "
<Nicholas1> :-(
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: pastebin me your command and the error please
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: are you up to date to 14.04.4 and what network chipset do you have? wifi? cable?
<R13ose> Back.  I am stuck in grub command line.  What do I do?
<Nicholas1> lotuspsychje yes i am upto date . i using a 3g modem
<Nicholas1> vodafone one
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: what do you mean stuck
<Nicholas1> it started hapenning suddenly . just two before it  was just fine
<Nicholas1> i am really confused
<R13ose> I can't get pass grub
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: pastebin me the command + error please
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: did you choose ubuntu(recoverymode) from grub?
<Nicholas1> lotuspsychje when i types messages in place of 'syslog' it worked . its showing some info now
<mattkim> hello everyone~
<Nicholas1> typed*
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: you typed what?
<R13ose> Yes and says: Loading Linux 3.13.0-80-generic .... Error: file not found. Loading inital ramdisk ... error: you need to load kernel first.
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: that doesnt sound too good mate...
<madh69> lotuspsychje what do i do now?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.99.115 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<madh69> im having the hardest time finding drivers for intel hd 2000
<lotuspsychje> madh69: was this fresh install or upgrade?
<madh69> fresh
<R13ose> What do I do?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: did you enable cable + updates during setup?
<madh69> yes
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: tried other kernels?
<itsgokul> notify-send doesnot send message in ubuntu 14.10
<itsgokul> why
<lotuspsychje> !eol | itsgokul
<ubottu> itsgokul: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<R13ose> How?
<lotuspsychje> itsgokul: install a supported version from topic please
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: select another kernel from your list
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: from grub
<R13ose> There is only the one and memtest
<lotuspsychje> madh69: i would try a fresh reinstall 14.04.4 or 15.10, + cable+updates if that doesnt recognise your intel driver file a new bug please
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: fresh reinstall then
<lotuspsychje> !bug | madh69
<ubottu> madh69: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<madh69> ??
<lotuspsychje> madh69: check also your syslog/dmesg to see whats happening to your intel card
<R13ose> Nothing else I can do?
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: this is what you get when not update your system, older kernel, security holes, issues to your system...you can get into recoverymode anymore,etc
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: =fresh reinstall
<R13ose> Live USB will not work?
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: to do what?
<R13ose> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<madh69> there is so much stuff what should i look for to search
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: why dont you want to fresh install a 14.04.4?
<R13ose> Because I lose everything.  If I can keep everything, then I will switch for sure.
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: you can save your /home at the setup of a new install
<lotuspsychje> madh69: anything related to your intel graphics
<Nicholas1> what is this error option_instat_callback error 108  lotuspsychje?
<R13ose> I will try this link I found and if doesn't work I will see if I can do anything else.
<madh69> im not seeing anything i look somemore
<Nicholas1> sorry i am constantly getting disconnected lotuspsychje
<Nicholas1> i did dmesg and found this error lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: sounds like a huawei bug to the kernel
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas1: file a new bug, togheter with your logs/error and explain whats happening + ubuntu version
<madh69> im not seeing anyting related to the gpu?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: pastebin the whole syslog please, ill take a look
<madh69> ok thanks, its huge keeps rashing mozilla
<madh69> lol
<madh69> how can i send you the txt file? keeps crashing to much text? :)
<lotuspsychje> madh69: sure
<notblu> hola :p
<lotuspsychje> !es | notblu
<ubottu> notblu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<notblu> hi?
<madh69> hi
<lotuspsychje> madh69: is that desktop or server?
<sunit> Ethernet not working in xubuntu...plz help
<plytro_> sunit: anything more descriptive than "not working"
<sunit> the commands show wlan0 and lo...but not eth0
<madh69> desktop
<sunit> laptop
<lotuspsychje> madh69: but the machine is a server right?
<madh69> i have gnome installed  i have ui?
<madh69> i use it like a server yes
<lotuspsychje> madh69: well syslog doesnt show anything unusual
<madh69> i get no errors just dont get the resolution of 1920... are you sure the hd 2000 intel drivers are not installed? it thought they came with ubuntu
<madh69> okay thanks for looking into the logs appriciate it
<lotuspsychje> madh69: so im not sure why your graphics dont get recognized..maybe try the fresh reinstall
<plytro> sunit: ip ad only shows 2 interfaces?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: if it doesnt recognize from a fresh, i would file a bug
<madh69> i fixed it once, but it broke i cant get it to go again, i created xorg.conf and added entries
<lotuspsychje> madh69: messing with xorg isnt the way to solve this, as your driver isnt active
<madh69> basicly your sure the drivers are not installed? or are they  not working properly?
<hicoleri> Why does mount say this when I try to mount a partition?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289485/
<lotuspsychje> madh69: we checked sudo lshw -C video earlier and showed unclaimed..
<alkisg_away> hicoleri: it usually means that the file system is so broken that mount cannot detect its type. What's the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<madh69> okay
<madh69> this sucks... i cant find drivers online intel hd 2000
<arooni> is there a way to test to see whether or not i've encrypted my home directory on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<hicoleri> alkisg:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289498/
<alkisg> hicoleri: you only have sda1, yet you tried to mount sda9?!
<alkisg> Ah sorry gpt
<alkisg> What's the output of `sudo parted -l` ?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: ubuntu is suppose to load drivers automaticly, if not somethigns wrong and might need a bug
<madh69> ok thanks
<hicoleri> alkisg:Everything was working a day ago... Anyway:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289504/
<alkisg> hicoleri: and the output of `dmesg|tail` after you try mounting it?
<alkisg> It seems like your ext4 file system got corrupted
<alkisg> madh69: your problem is that you don't have all resolutions available?
<hicoleri> alkisg:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289510/
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: his card driver doesnt load, and got unclaimed card
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: nothing to see from syslog either
<alkisg> hicoleri: where does "x-gvfs-show" come from? How are you trying to mount it?
<hicoleri> alkisg:using sudo mount -rw /dev/sda9
<alkisg> hicoleri: try sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<alkisg> That should ignore the options present in /etc/fstab...
<hicoleri> alkisg:Okay, that worked. Should I edit /etc/fstab manually?
<alkisg> sudo umount /mnt
<alkisg> The paste your fstab
<alkisg> *then
<hicoleri> alkisg:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289527/
<alkisg> hicoleri: that seems like you put it there manually, right?
<alkisg> Were you following some tutorial?
<alkisg> Why did you put it in fstab?
<hicoleri> alkisg:nope, I did not touch it.
<sploozer> hello I have a python script I'm trying to run on ubuntu 14.04. I'm getting a traceback (most recent call last) file "foobar" line 281 in <module> except socket.error as e: Name Error: name 'socket' is not defined.  This seems ambiguous.  Any ideas what package I may be missing?
<alkisg> hicoleri, ok, I think you should completely remove that line, you can still automount ext4 partitions from nautilus
<hicoleri> alkisg:which one?
<alkisg> Line 16, the last one
<hicoleri> alkisg:Nothing trivial but, why did my terminal fortune cookies go away (not now, but after the problem took place. I was using the fortune cookie option in xfce4. It unchecks itself.)
<alkisg> hicoleri: I don't know what fortune cookies are
<alkisg> I'm not using xfce
<hicoleri> alkisg:Okay then
<weblizar> help me How to increase the
<weblizar> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda         47G   45G     0 100% / devtmpfs        3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev none            799M  280K  798M   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /run/shm overflow        1.0M     0  1.0M   0% /tmp
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | weblizar
<ubottu> weblizar: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<weblizar> mysql "not restarting"
<madh69> The following packages have been kept back:      libgbm1   ??? what does this mean
<lotuspsychje> madh69: what are you doing
<madh69> trying to update my packages
<lotuspsychje> madh69: did you add ppa's in the past
<madh69> yeah i have but libgbm1 has to do with ubuntu i think
<karrot> hi, I'm curious about the difference between mplayer and mplayer2
<madh69> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libs/libgbm1
<lotuspsychje> !info smplayer | karrot
<ubottu> karrot: smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (wily), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<karrot> lotuspsychje, thank you
<madh69> i said update but its  when i do upgrade sory
<lotuspsychje> madh69: i would really recommend a clean reinstall, no ppa's and see if your driver gets recognized last time im saying this now :p
<madh69> it is a fresh install i added like 2 ppa for conky and something else
<madh69> 10day old install
<lotuspsychje> madh69: then file a bug for your intel card
<madh69> alrigth
<lotuspsychje> madh69: and if you add external ppa's you can expect issues like now when upgrading
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | madh69
<ubottu> madh69: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<madh69> this is a ubuntu upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> madh69: after you add ppa's your on your own mate, ubuntu not responsible anymore for your actions
<hicoleri> Why isn't the trash folder visible anymore in my file manager?
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: ubuntu version?
<madh69> this is a ubuntu upgrade sudo apt-get |||| dist-upgrade ||| its a distribution upgrade from ubuntu
<hicoleri> lotuspyschje:Yes
<madh69> is it because other dependencies havnt cought up yet?
<madh69> and its held back?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: what did i just tell you?
<lotuspsychje> madh69: update, upgrade,dist-upgrade shouls all work like a charm on a clean system
<madh69> hmm
<svm_invictvs> Hey, so I want to install postgresql 9.3
<svm_invictvs> but I search on pacakges.ubuntu.org and it shows the earliest version available is 9.4, is there another source I can add to use it?
<svm_invictvs> Maybe form an older release of ubuntu?
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje:14.04, with xfce
<lotuspsychje> !latest | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: wich ubuntu version do you have
<svm_invictvs> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: maybe the #xubuntu guys might know?
<svm_invictvs> lotuspsychje What's #xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: that wasnt for you mate
<svm_invictvs> oh, for x11
<svm_invictvs> derp
<svm_invictvs> lotuspsychje I don't want the latest...I think you misunderstood
<alkisg> svm_invictvs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql => 14.04 does have 9.3
<lotuspsychje> !info postgresql | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: postgresql (source: postgresql-common (169git1)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.4+169git1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 74 kB
<alkisg> svm_invictvs: maybe you should install 14.04 instead of 15.10, and it's an LTS release as well...
<svm_invictvs> eah
<svm_invictvs> yeah
<svm_invictvs> I just spent the day setting up this box, uf
<svm_invictvs> lotuspsychje ...can I just add the trusty sources?
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: no
<svm_invictvs> hm
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: not recommended to mix versions
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: follow the advise of alkisg
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje: I installed ubuntu minimal and then installed xfce. Actually, all my mountable partitions weren't visible anymore because of something, along with my terminal fortune cookies and access to my /media/$user/ directory was denied for some reason.(I fixed it a while ago)
<svm_invictvs> lotuspsychje I jsut set up two 15.10 boxes...looks like I'm 0 for 2 on them heh
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: minimal is bit expert, any reason you chosen that?
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: dont mix package versions :p
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje:I wanted to install everything by myself.
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: you could install xubuntu a,d strip it the way you need?
<svm_invictvs> lotuspsychje I know.  I'm saying I just gotta set up two new boxes again, heh
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje: I would but my laptop wouldn't boot to my usb or cd anymore. The boot selection meny only shows "ubuntu"
<hicoleri> *ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> hicoleri: try F12 to boot stuff? or plop boot manager?
<hicoleri> lotuspsychje:Thats what i'm talking about
<madh69> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgbm1 : Depends: libgl1-mesa-dri (= 11.0.4~git20151026+11.0.ec14e6f8-0ubuntu0ricotz~trusty) , how can i fix this ?
<alkisg> madh69: there's no such version in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl1-mesa-dri
<alkisg> Some of your PPAs is broken
<alkisg> So to fix it, remove it
<alkisg> You can't fix other people's broken PPAs by magic, you need to remove them if they're broken
<svm_invictvs> Actually installing one box isn't so bad
<svm_invictvs> well
<svm_invictvs> two
<svm_invictvs> I dind't do anythign to set up th other
<svm_invictvs> so
<svm_invictvs> ...yay...
<krycek> hicoleri: Reg. your trash issue, is 'gvfs' installed?
<svm_invictvs> And, I irritated the bot.  Whoops.
<hicoleri> krycek:yep
<svm_invictvs> lotuspsychje Than's for the tip.
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: np
<svm_invictvs> The installer asks me if I want to unmount?  I should nuke my old partitions completely not try to keep what's there right?
<lotuspsychje> !partition | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<svm_invictvs> nah
<svm_invictvs> Just nuking and starting over
<svm_invictvs> I realized how much of a hare brained idea it was after I asked.
<lotuspsychje> svm_invictvs: nothing better then a clean fresh install
<svm_invictvs> Yeah, most of the time I "wasted" with 15.10 was fiddling with stuff that I know how to setup like that
<redux> hi
<Thorax2015> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu 15.10 from the minimal iso. Im wondering how best to go about installing cinnamon DE
<Thorax2015> I just chose "Manual Package Selection" in the Software Selection page.
<easyOnMe> is there a way to capture replies from freenode chat when I log out
<easyOnMe> and be able to get them when I log in
<Thorax2015> No, you need to use a cloud irc, or something like Quassel
<baizon> easyOnMe: check log or use a bnc
<easyOnMe> what is a bnc and how to use it
<easyOnMe> darn ofc now closing
<easyOnMe> that is what I meant
<easyOnMe> when I log out now
<easyOnMe> once I reach home I can see your replies when I log in
<baizon> easyOnMe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_%28software%29
<baizon> easyOnMe: yes then bnc
<Thorax2015> https://www.irccloud.com/
<EriC^^> or get a shell and run screen + irssi
<baizon> easyOnMe: most use http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<baizon> easyOnMe: or what EriC^^ is suggesting
<EriC^^> #bshellz #xshellz or /msg alis list bnc
<baizon> Thorax2015: yeah ill use a 3rd party for my private chats :D
<EriC^^> there's a ton of channels who offer free bnc
<boris2015> Which one is good?
<Thorax2015> Quassel should be able to do what you need. Last time I used it
<boris2015> Hey look we have similar name what a coincidence
<baizon> you guys discover irc in 2015? =)
<baizon> discovered*
<Thorax2015> ffs, Ubuntu installed the bootloader onto the usb...
<boris2015> Lol that's good
<boris2015> Extra security
<Thorax2015> hahaha
<Thorax2015> god damn it
<Thorax2015> I didnt select the usb for anything during partitioning
<Thorax2015> Is there anyway to fix it or should I just reinstall using a CD?
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: you can chroot and reinstall grub
<Thorax2015> Thats some linux logic right there btw...
<Thorax2015> How does that work EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> or actually just boot it using the usb, and just grub-install to the disk
<boris2015> Theres some manual steps that you need to do
<EriC^^> try booting it from the usb
<Thorax2015> I'm currently logged in
<Thorax2015> Just a command line
<EriC^^> in the actual install?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Thorax2015> Ive put the USB back in, and not booted from the usb, but Ubuntu minimal has loaded, not the installer
<Thorax2015> On the command line it asked for a login and password, which was my username I entered during the install
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to somehow show the number of the currently used workspace on the screen? Something like a see-through number that changes whenever one switches to another workspace.
<Thorax2015> Mrokii:  Depends on your DE
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  Is that a L after the first - ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Thorax2015> cheers thankyou
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  I take it i need sudo? XD
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> did it say not found?
<Thorax2015> yeah
<Thorax2015> no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok, so you're not using uefi
<EriC^^> is /dev/sda your main hdd?
<Thorax2015> Ahh, i just disabled it to try and boot
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l
<Thorax2015> One sec, i'll renable it
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: no it's fine
<Thorax2015> damn, too late
<EriC^^> it depends on how you installed, you can't switch backa nd forth
<Thorax2015> UEFI is recomended right?
<Thorax2015> It was installed with UEFI enabled
<Mrokii> Thorax2015: I'm talking about a standard Ubuntu-installation with Unity/compiz.
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: type grep efi /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> and tell us if there's a /boot/efi line
<Thorax2015> Hmmm.... UEFI is enabled still
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  Will do, one sec
<Thorax2015> The laptop has two drives btw, sda and sdc afaik, sda is a 500GB and sdc is a 16GB
<EriC^^> ubuntu is on the 500gb one?
<Gallomimia> df -h
<Gallomimia> great command to have a gander at what's what
<Thorax2015> Yeah sortof. I put /boot /swap /var and /home on the 500GB and / on the 16gb
<EriC^^> aha
<Thorax2015> It isnt booting at all now
<EriC^^> try disabling uefi
<Thorax2015> haha, doing that
<Gallomimia> is the 16gig a thumb drive?
<Thorax2015> No, ssd
<Gallomimia> oh cool
<Thorax2015> hmmm... I may just put it on a CD and try again
<Gallomimia> um... sounds like it's a hybrid drive
<Thorax2015> Yeah i thought it was when i first got the laptop, but its not
<Thorax2015> Two different brands, two physical drives
<Thorax2015> ha, gonna have to boot into ubuntu live in order to burn the iso to disk
<Gallomimia> ok. i thought that might explain why uefi was having problems
<EriC^^> if you boot into ubuntu live
<EriC^^> you can fix it
<Gallomimia> but yes. if you're using uefi. you need a separate /boot/EFI partition
<Gallomimia> ubuntu live should have an automagic fixer for that
<Thorax2015> Yeah thats what i thought, but there was no option for it during install
<baizon> ... and dont forget to boot from it
<baizon> Thorax2015: yes there is, when you chose "automatically"
<Thorax2015> i knoooooww
<Thorax2015> Im using the minimal iso to install btw, the live one i have is the full thing
<Thorax2015> Which i dont want to install
<Thorax2015> ffs, it aint booting from anything now
<Dsbeerf> Hello, is there a way to redo a dpkg-reconfigure or run ubiquity in text mode to add more package after a server install ?
<EriC^^> Dsbeerf: maybe look into tasksel
<EriC^^> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu17 (wily), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Thorax2015> Wow... I literally cant boot into anything now. I select the device and I just get a blank screen
<Dsbeerf> EriC^^: that what i was looking for thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<Thorax2015> Hm... I can boot into windows installation though
<Thorax2015> Well, i have no idea whats going on
<EriC^^> is fast boot enabled?
<Thorax2015> Nope
<Thorax2015> It will boot into the W10 setup, but not any linux distro I have.
<EriC^^> is secureboot disabled?
<EriC^^> i think you enabled uefi
<Thorax2015> Yeah i did
<EriC^^> and the install was in legacy
<Thorax2015> But it was enabled anyway
<Thorax2015> It has been enabled the whole time
<Thorax2015> I was able to install from the mini iso with UEFI enabled
<EriC^^> how'd that work though
<EriC^^> with no efi partition
<arrow> hello
<Thorax2015> Well atleast it loaded the installer
<Thorax2015> The problem was that it either installed GRUB to the USB, or the fact that it didnt allow me to choose a boot/efi partition
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: is secureboot enabled?
<Guest78836> how can i find all commands that i have ran from terminal since first login
<EriC^^> Guest78836: "history"
<Guest78836> EriC^^, it gives me just from 994 to 1995
<Guest78836> i dont see 1000 commands then
<EriC^^> it gets truncated
<jushur> Guest78836: note that bash_history does not append, it rewrites. thus if you have multipple terminmals open. you may lose some used commands.
<Guest78836> it means that i cant restore all commands that i have used?
<Thorax2015> ok EriC^^. ive disabled UEFI and the Ubuntu 15.04 live cd has loaded
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Thorax2015> Eh... I may have jumped the gun. Its loading haha
<Thorax2015> CD drives are much slower than USB ofcourse
<EriC^^> yeh
<EriC^^> did you disable secureboot?
<Thorax2015> I disabled UEFI yeah
<EriC^^> you're going to need it
<drink1n_> i found a nice font but it charges. http://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro
<EriC^^> for win10
<drink1n_> what font for coding, you use?
<Thorax2015> Im not using win10 on the laptop
<Thorax2015> drink1n_:  on windows, segoe
<EriC^^> it'll make life easier if you ever want to
<drink1n_> Thorax2015: mono one?
<Thorax2015> Should I enable it and boot from the Ubuntu CD again?
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: well leave it loading
<Thorax2015> drink1n_:  I dont do any programming on Linux
<EriC^^> and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> so we can get an idea of what the setup is
<Thorax2015> kk
<Guest78836> which command give me all lines does exist in a file?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: cat <file>
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i need to count lines
<Guest78836> EriC^^, how can i do that?
<EriC^^> wc -l < file
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i get 2000 commands in bash)history
<Guest78836> bash_history
<Guest78836> it is great
<Thorax2015> ok EriC^^, I get "nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution"  "Warning: Unabble to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/sr0 has been opened read only"
<Guest78836> what is difference between EFI and normal boot?
<Guest78836> i am going to install ubuntu 14.04
<Thorax2015> Thats a question for google really guest78836
<Thorax2015> And why such an old version?
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, i did but technically i couldnt understand
<EriC^^> Guest78836: normal boot uses the mbr for the bootloader, efi uses a efi partition, so you can have multiple bootloaders at the same time + it's a little quicker
<Thorax2015> Any ideas EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: do you have internet access on it?
<EriC^^> try ping google.com
<Thorax2015> I do yeah
<Guest78836> EriC^^, thanks
<Guest78836> when ubuntu 16.04 release?
<Guest78836> is it systemed?
<Guest78836> do i wait for ubuntu 16.04 or install ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: ok, type sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<Thorax2015> Guest78836, install 15.04...
<EriC^^> *15.10
<Thorax2015> even better yeah haha
<EriC^^> Guest78836: 16.04 is next month
<EriC^^> Guest78836: since 15.04+ it's been systemd
<drink1n_> Guest78836: fcuk systemd
<jushur> !language | drink1n_
<ubottu> drink1n_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<drink1n_> okay ;) sorry
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  It says curl isnt installed. What are you hoping to do?
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: see the partition table
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install curl
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: or just paste it in a pastebin ( sudo parted -l )
<EriC^^> (!)
<Thorax2015> Would it just be easier to just reinstall from the minimal iso?
<Guest78836> drink1n_, agree with you
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  Can i not just check gparted?
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and just say what the partition type is
<EriC^^> it's very easy just select them, and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Thorax2015> gpt?
<EriC^^> and press the middle mouse button to paste
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> do you see any bios_boot partitions?
<Guest78836> i run tor-browser.sh in terminal how can i find directory of this script
<Guest78836> ?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: which tor-browser.sh
<EriC^^> ( that's a command )
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i run it in terminal and the program show up
<Guest78836> i need to find directory that tor has installed
<EriC^^> Guest78836: no i mean type "which tor-browser.sh"
<EriC^^> it'll say where the first place it finds it in
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i found it
<Guest78836> EriC^^, if i run this script on the other system program can execute?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: what?
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15289984/
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i need to back up from my tor
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: that wasn't too hard now was it? :D
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> hahaha
<Guest78836> because i am migrating to ubuntu 14.04
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Had to install an irc client on here but whatever haha
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: ok, so you're using gpt, and a bios_boot, so you're using legacy on the install
<Thorax2015> Guest78836. UBUNTU 15.10!!!!
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  ahh
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, i am on 15.10 now
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, i am hated from systemd
<Thorax2015> So how the hell is installing 14.04 a good choice?
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, because i am hated systemed
<Thorax2015> fool...
<Thorax2015> So EriC^^, the partition setup looks fine, but I need to fix the boot partition?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: 16.04 will be systemd too
<EriC^^> Guest78836: why don't you like it?
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: well are you going to use win10 at all on the laptop?
<Guest78836> EriC^^, because i cant manage services there
<Thorax2015> No
<EriC^^> if not just reinstall grub and call it a day
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: ok, then chroot and reinstall grub
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Thorax2015> I swear I had UEFI enabled when i installed from the mini iso
<Guest78836> many commands are differences in systemed
<Thorax2015> Guest7886. so you just fear change?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: learn them
<EriC^^> !systemd | Guest78836
<ubottu> Guest78836: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Thorax2015> https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/rKdQD2JHty5N34wb2b5vtj3z11w=/0x64:258x236/1310x873/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/21165371/garth-fear-change-258x300.0.jpg
<Guest78836> i was going to enable a script at boot time i couldnt
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Done that EriC^^
<Guest78836> if i wan to learn systemed i migrate to fedora instead of ubuntu
<EriC^^> Guest78836: there are guides for it in that site i think, did you type systemctl enable <service> after you made the file?
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Well, I entered the sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt command
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Good look with fedora... their package manager is awful
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: ok, type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> At first I liked fedora, until I tried to actually modify anything
<EriC^^> i know, it's a long sucker
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Everything between the quotes EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> done
<Guest78836> EriC^^, which do you prefer?
<EriC^^> i'm using 14.04 right now, i'll clean install 16.04 when it comes out
<EriC^^> systemd isn't that bad
<Guest78836> why didnt you install 15.10?
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> EriC^^, howcome youre using 14.04?
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> haha
<Mikelevel> sudo service XXXXX start/stop/restart/status   <--- all you need to learn about systemd?
<EriC^^> cause it's lts
<EriC^^> not going to upgrade every 6months or so, plus the in between releases seem to suck a lot
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> So what now EriC^^ ?
<Guest78836> Mikelevel, it is not whole
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: sudo chroot /mnt
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> EriC^^, ok done
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: mount -a
<Guest78836> 14.04 is supprted for 3 years?
<EriC^^> 5 years
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> EriC^^, ok done
<Guest78836> i prefer it
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: in the bios, you have to set the 500gb to be first in the boot order
<Guest78836> EriC^^, why ubuntu dont install java as default?
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: that's probably what's wrong right now
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> EriC^^, Yeah it is
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Guest78836, a lot of these questions would be better aimed at google...
<EriC^^> Guest78836: you ask many questions, and i have little answers :D
<Guest78836> i live at iran and oracle has been blocked us
<Guest78836> idk how can i install that
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Guest78836, google
<EriC^^> Guest78836: install it from the repositories
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> EriC^^, Installing for i386-pc platform.
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: update-grub
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> EriC^^, Generating grub configuration file ...
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-30-generic
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-30-generic
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> done
<EriC^^> Thorax2MILLIONSJ: ok, exit then reboot
<Thorax2MILLIONSJ> k
<Guest78836> EriC^^,when i install java 8 i get error
<EriC^^> what error?
<Thorax2015> It doesnt boot EriC^^
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: is csm legacy enabled? the 500gb first in boot order?
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  No to CSM, and yeah the 500GB is first
<Guest78836>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: try enabling csm
<EriC^^> Guest78836: ok what error do you get?
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  Im afraid there is no option for it in my bios
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: ok, try enabling uefi
<EriC^^> again
<EriC^^> and see if you can get the installer to boot in uefi mode
<Guest78836> E: Unable to locate package oracle-java8-installer
<EriC^^> Guest78836: did you run sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> ?
<Guest78836> no
<EriC^^> run it
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  ok its booting from the usb
<EriC^^> cool
<Guest78836> okay
<Thorax2015> EriC^^:  Not the setup though....
<EriC^^> ?
<Thorax2015> Its given me the computer name and asked for a login.
<EriC^^> oddest thing ever
<Guest78836> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<EriC^^> Guest78836: you ran apt-get update then tried installing?
<EriC^^> and it said that?
<Guest78836> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<Guest78836> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> ok, type echo $PATH
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: so weird
<Guest78836> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> login
<EriC^^> and type df -h
<Thorax2015> Yeah, i swear its installed something onto the USB
<Thorax2015> Similar thing happened when installing windows 10 from a usb, it installs the loader onto the usb
<Guest78836> EriC^^, no matter
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i am going to install 14.04 i will try there
<EriC^^> Guest78836: ok
<Guest78836> i have downloaded a iso file it is 1GB how can i create my usb flash bootable
<Thorax2015> Gonna put the minimal iso onto CD and try again
<Thorax2015> Guest78836, how can you complain so much about sytemd when you cant even figure out basic stuff like that
<Thorax2015> Google it for the love of god. Its on the ubuntu website
<EriC^^> Guest78836: type sudo parted -l to get the usb's name, then type sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<Guest78836> Thorax2015 many people dont like systemed
<EriC^^> Guest78836: don't use /dev/sdxY , only /dev/sdX of the usb
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, you should be polite
<Thorax2015> Guest78836: I'm trying to help. Google has the answer to your very simple problem
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, you should google your questions also dont come here
<Thorax2015> haha, youre kidding right? What im asking is a bit more specific than what you are after
<Guest78836> Thorax2015, google has answer for your question i detail
<Thorax2015> Guest78836: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows   <--- here is the answer to your question, first result on google
<JamesT> Hi, is there anyone who could help me obtain the official Ubuntu CDs (including old releases)?
<JamesT> I used to have a couple of them, but lost them while moving...
<Thorax2015> JamesT:  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<EriC^^> Guest78836: Thorax2015 it's perfectly fine to ask anything here as long as it's ubuntu related
<JamesT> @Thorax2015 I mean the ones that were shipped by ShipIt...
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i see this Model: UFD 2.0 Silicon-Power8G (scsi)
<Guest78836> Disk /dev/sdb: 8054MB
<EriC^^> Guest78836: is that the usb you want to write to for sure?
<Guest78836> EriC^^, it is my usb
<EriC^^> ok, where's the iso located?
<Guest78836>  1      28.7kB  8054MB  8054MB  primary  fat32        boot, lba
<Guest78836> it is in my download directory
<Guest78836> ~/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> Guest78836: ok, type sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-something...iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<Guest78836> it is in process
<Guest78836> EriC^^, is it faster than dvd boot?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: i think so, yeah
<Guest78836> EriC^^, i just ran sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<EriC^^> Guest78836: ok type sync
<Guest78836> sync hasnt any output
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> it's done
<yorick__> hey. I want to run the 'virsh -c qemu:///system list' command as my own user, but it seems that I always have to login on the 'libvirtd' group, by typing 'newgrp libvirtd'. Is there a way to stay logged in in multiple groups?
<Guest78836> EriC^^, thanks
<Guest78836> i just choose my usb in boot time?
<EriC^^> Guest78836: no problem, yeah
<Guest78836> EriC^^, you are difference from some guys here you like to help
<Guest78836> EriC^^, thanks bbye
<hilx> yorick__, try adding yourself to that group
<EriC^^> bye
<hilx> yorick__, like.. sudo usermod -a -G [group-name] [user-name]
<yorick__> ive done that
<yorick__> but it seems that I do need the 'libvirtd' group as primary group
<yorick__> pretty strange. I'd have the same issue with docker
<hilx> did you relogin after adding yourself?
<yorick__> i opened a new bash session
<yorick__> isnt that enough?
<hilx> that sh'd do it. strange
<alkisg> No, just running bash doesn't do it
<yorick__> hmm
<yorick__> should that really be the trick
<jushur> only if its set as a login shell
<yorick__> moment, i will restart my pc and let you know=)
<alkisg> Logout in the dm should be enough
<hilx> i learned something! o/ :)
<yorick__> sorry, what do you mean with dm?
<JamesT1995> dm=display manager (login screen)
<alkisg> display manager, lightdm
<yorick__> ahh
<yorick__> ok
<yorick__> brb
<yorick__> ty for mow
<hilx> i like mow
<JamesT1995> Hey guys, I need help. I used to own a couple of the original Ubuntu CDs that used to be shipped by ShipIt, but unfortunately I lost them while moving. Is there any chance to obtain them again (including old releases)? I know that ShipIt has been canceled :-(
<alkisg> JamesT1995: how, for someone here that has them to ship them to you?
<JamesT1995> alkisg I would be very grateful, I am even willing to buy them.
<Thorax2015> So, am i being stupid or what. Ive booted into Ubuntu live from USB, ive inserted a blank cd and downloaded ubuntu mini iso. And I right click on the iso and choose Open With >> Disk Image Writer. But the CD drive is greyed out
<Thorax2015> Its says its already mounted
<alkisg> JamesT1995: I think I have 4-5 different original CDs, somewhere from 5.04 to 12.04... mail me at alkisg at gmail dot com if you want them
<JamesT1995> alkisg: I will, thank you!
<EriC^^> Thorax2015: try lsblk
<Thorax2015> Yep, I was being slow. Ignore me.
<yorick__> thanks, the login woked =)
<yorick__> worked
<Skyrider> Greetings all
<Skyrider> Was wondering if someone could help me with rsyslog "invoke-rc.d: initscript rsyslog, action "start" failed.
<Skyrider> " -> Errors were encountered while processing: rsyslog / E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<irc-ape> burn all jews in oven
<irc-ape> allahu akhbar
<irc-ape> death to infidels
<irc-ape> burn all jews in GAS oven
<JamesT1995> irc-ape: oh...youre about to be baned
<irc-ape> sieg heil
<irc-ape> death to infidels!!!!!!!
<Skyrider> Indeed, if any admin is available.. Please ban
<Skyrider> ** Operators
<Skyrider> Ty
<JamesT1995> where do these people come from?!
<mattkim> :)
<CookieM> russia?
<fauen> haha
<JamesT1995> Btw...I was looking for original CDs...
<Skyrider> Still need help with rsyslog :)
<JamesT1995> Hey guys...how can I get the latest version of GParted on Ubuntu? The version 0.19 is kind of outdated...0.25 is current
<alkisg> JamesT1995:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gparted
<alkisg> 0.25 is in 16.04
<alkisg> Newer package versions are not usually backported to previous ubuntu versions
<k1l_> JamesT1995: what do you need that version for? is the one ubuntu ships not working?
<JamesT1995> k1l_: no, its not...HFSplus has been fixed and I need it to work with my OS X Extended partition...
<alkisg> Try with the 16.04 daily build iso
<k1l_> JamesT1995: well, 0.25 was released 43 days ago.
<Skyrider> Does anyone happen to know a good way to restart a specific nginx sock when its down? (automated)
<JamesT1995> k1l_: alkisg: honestly, sometimes it drive me crazy that Ubuntu isnt a cutting edge distro
<alkisg> Regressions happen, not all people want the newest releases
<k1l_> JamesT1995: ubuntu is a stable release distro. that is no secret.
<alkisg> You can just install a specific .deb if you really want it
<k1l_> if you want a bleeding edge use the development channel. or use a rolling release distro in first place with all its downsides
<JamesT1995> k1l_: alkisg: i know that, but I prefer using a repo...its easier to maintain, but cant find any
<alkisg> Debian testing? :)
<alkisg> Good luck keeping a stable system with that though
<Thorax2015> Im installling the minimal ubuntu again, and its asking what kernel to install. Am i safe to just pick "linux-generic"?
<k1l_> Thorax2015: yes. that is the standard kernel
<JamesT1995> k1l_: downsides? the only cutting edge distro ive tried out was Arch Linux and didnt find any problem there...but Ubuntu is supported by many more companies...so I use it.
<m0dd3r> hi
<m0dd3r> how can i setup wifi hotspot on ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> m0dd3r: the networkmanager can do that if you have internet on ethernet cable
<m0dd3r> yea...but i want wifi ap which the network manager doesn't
<JamesT1995> m0dd3r: "Create New WiFi Netowork"
<m0dd3r> there are only infrastructure and ad-hoc
<EriC^^> m0dd3r: create a network then modify the config
<m0dd3r> did mode=ap
<m0dd3r> in the config
<m0dd3r> but still wifi ap not turning on
<EriC^^> m0dd3r: go to create wifi network and choose it from the list
<m0dd3r> yes did that too but ap not turning on what to do ?
<m0dd3r> is there a bug in ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> are you using the wifi?
<Bayangan> is your wifi card support ap mode?
<m0dd3r> nope...i have disabled it
<k1l_> m0dd3r: is there any error in dmesg?
<m0dd3r> internet connection is from ethernet
<m0dd3r> nope no error is shown
<k1l_> is it disabled? or just not connected to another wifi?
<m0dd3r> disabled
<k1l_> then make it enabled but not connected
<m0dd3r> ok did.. now ?
<k1l_> does it work now?
<m0dd3r> nope still doesn't
<arrow> hello
<m0dd3r> k1l_: still doesn't
<k1l_> m0dd3r: please show a "iw list" in a pastebin
<Guest1641> hek
<m0dd3r> k1l_: [connection]
<m0dd3r> id=rocker
<m0dd3r> uuid=3b12033d-d914-4dee-a2f9-462b3c6efbe1
<m0dd3r> type=wifi
<m0dd3r> permissions=
<m0dd3r> secondaries=
<k1l_> !paste | m0dd3r
<ubottu> m0dd3r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m0dd3r> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15290657/
<k1l_> m0dd3r: is this "iw list"?
<m0dd3r> sorry ? what is iw list ?
<m0dd3r> i thought it was the config
<k1l_> put "iw list" as command in the terminal
<serses> why wireless doesn't work on Acer laptopts?
<k1l_> serses: that depends on the exact chips used. but i guess they use the cheapest chips
<m0dd3r> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15290686/
<k1l_> m0dd3r: ok, the card supports AP mode
<m0dd3r> yup
<k1l_> m0dd3r: see this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<akik> serses: it's not about the manufacturer per se but which chip they are using and whether that chip is supported in linux
<akik> serses: yes, i've been there with acer laptops
<m0dd3r> yes... already that change in config file and followed the procedure ... not working in ubuntu 15.10
<m0dd3r> k1l_: it worked in previous ubuntu 15.04
<serses> so is there anyway to fix it?
<k1l_> m0dd3r: it cant be disabled. you need to choose that new created wifi
<k1l_> serses: that depends on the chips it uses. there are hundreds of different wifi chips. so we cant say yes or no without knowing what chip it is
<serses> Qualcom Atheros
<m0dd3r> k1l_: it does'nt connect to the wifi
<k1l_> m0dd3r: then file a bug and see what the maintainer says about it
<k1l_> !bug | m0dd3r
<ubottu> m0dd3r: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> m0dd3r: since you said there is no error in the logfiles
<serses> it is Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 Wireless Network Adapter
<k1l_> serses: can you show a "rfkill list" on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<serses> i'm on windows right now , but i will try
<VarunAgw> Does anyone here solution to this -> https://askubuntu.com/q/742079/405926 (Access framebuffer /dev/fb0 in AWS EC2 (Ubuntu Server))
<Thorax2015> So, finished the mini iso install. Still doesnt boot into Ubuntu
<Thorax2015> I think its time I installed an OS that just works
<serses> ok i run rfkill on ubuntu : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15290781/
<alkisg> Thorax2015: what's the problem, you install ubuntu under uefi and then grub doesn't show up?
<Thorax2015> yeah
<Thorax2015> It just goes round in circles
<alkisg> Thorax2015: what circles? what happens after installation?
<Thorax2015> After install. I eject the CD, and it shows the mobo boot, then goes black, restarts
<Thorax2015> Over and over
<alkisg> Do you also have another OS installed, like e.g. windows?
<Thorax2015> No
<alkisg> Did you manage to boot with a live cd or stick?
<alkisg> not mini.iso, something live
<alkisg> Where you can run commands and examine things
<Thorax2015> Yeah i did
<alkisg> Can you boot with that, so that we see if your uefi environment is sane? partitions, boot files etc?
<Thorax2015> But after all the commands eric gave me, it didnt work
<Thorax2015> So i reinstalled, this time using a cd
<Thorax2015> I just wanted a minimal install with Cinnamon
<alkisg> Do you still have the live usb stick? I think we'll get better information if you actually have a running system where you can give feedback.
<Thorax2015> Yeah im running it now
<alkisg> Thorax2015: what's the output of `sudo parted -l`?
<alkisg> And, what's the output of this command?             [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Thorax2015> One minute, just gonna grab hexchat on the live usb
<alkisg> There's also webchat.freenode.net if you prefer (browser-based)
<Thorax2015> ahh yeah thats a good idea
<Thorax2015> why didnt i think of that
<k1l_> serses: see if that helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2281584&page=2&p=13414356&viewfull=1#post13414356
<serses> ok I will try that
<JamesT1995> Does anyone here use Xfce?
<ThoraxTired> So k1l_ , what did you want to see?
<alkisg> ThoraxTired: maybe you meant me?
<alkisg> sudo parted -l;        [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<ThoraxTired> Ahh sorry... Tired
<humbot> yes JamesT1995, some people do ;)
<JamesT1995> humbot: what icon theme do you use?...i cant find any that is xfce-compatible...
<ThoraxTired> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15290906/ alkisg
<humbot> i don't even know :P
<ThoraxTired> I've used xfce quite a bit. I find Cinnamon and MATE a lot faster
<alkisg> ThoraxTired: you don't have an uefi partition, you have a bios_grub partition
<alkisg> That's not suitable for uefi installation under gpt
<alkisg> That's why your system can't boot
<humbot> i totally disagree ThoraxTired
<ThoraxTired> alkisg: I let Ubuntu do the partitions this time
<alkisg> ThoraxTired: then when you installed ubuntu, it had not booted with uefi
<MonkeyDust>   JamesT1995 http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=430
<ThoraxTired> Ha, I can assure you it had
<ThoraxTired> Its been enabled all day
<alkisg> Well, bios_grub is "bios"
<alkisg> It's not "uefi"
<ThoraxTired> I know
<alkisg> So it's wrong now
<humbot> i use xfce-dusk style and tango icons JamesT1995
<ThoraxTired> But uefi is enabled now, and it hasnt been changed all day
<alkisg> If mini.iso has no support for uefi, your motherboard might boot it under csm
<humbot> yup xfce-look.org is good and the xfce4-goodies package is good too
<alkisg> You don't have to enter setup to disable uefi to boot under legacy, some motherboards just do that depending on the medium
<wizard_A> i am getting a failed packer build when i try building a virtual box iso using ubuntu 14.04 server-amd64.. it always stops at the select and install software part... which line of code in preseed file do i need to tweek in order to solve this??
<alkisg> ThoraxTired: so now you either need to reinstall with proper partitioning, or fix grub-efi
<alkisg> Manually fixing it might take a while though
<ThoraxTired> Installing it is taking a while. Been at it for nearly 5 hours.....
<ThoraxTired> hmm
<ThoraxTired> alkisg: You think if i disable uefi it will boot?
<JamesT1995> alkisg: btw...thank you for offering me the CDs, but I think itll be cheaper if I find someone in the US :-)
<alkisg> JamesT1995: haha, true
<alkisg> ThoraxTired: you can test it with kvm
<ThoraxTired> whats kvm?
<alkisg> ThoraxTired: something like virtualbox
<ThoraxTired> ah
<alkisg> enable universe; apt-get install kvm; sudo kvm -m 512 /dev/sda
<ThoraxTired> tbh, I think i may just install windows
<alkisg> Windows will make an uefi partition for you
<alkisg> The live stick you now have will also make an uefi partition for you
<ThoraxTired> how?
<alkisg> In any case, your current partitions are wrong
<ThoraxTired> They were the auto setup ones
<alkisg> Go to gparted, create a new GPT disklabel destroying all data, and then use setup
<alkisg> Not under uefi, they weren't
<ThoraxTired> But i dont want to install the full Ubuntu
<alkisg> I don't think ubuntu is so buggy that it creates bios_grub under uefi
<ThoraxTired> I want Ubuntu, minus all the crap
<alkisg> Install the full ubuntu first, then when you have a working setup you can do whatever else you like
<donguston> Is there any reason why i couldnt install a desktop onto a vps? im using the chapest OVH vps and want to run firefox in it? Its running ubuntu server edition and ive just done apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ThoraxTired> What do you mean?
<alkisg> E.g. remove ubuntu-desktop or do another installation
<alkisg> It's just packages, easy to add or remove them
<alkisg> You can e.g. get a list of your current packages in your non-bootable hard disk, and keep only those
<ThoraxTired> If i run the installer from the live cd, use that to create the partitions, then run the mini iso, and keep those partitions, will that work?
<bikalpa> anyone available??
<pi> hello
<JamesT1995> pi: hello
<obrientimothya> hey pi
<Thorax> Ok, i double checked it was still in UEFI, and it was. Im not running the install from the live usb
<Thorax> With this installer, I dont need to create boot partitions do I?
<BikerMike> I'm curious as to why there exists ubuntuforums and askubuntu? thanks
<R13ose> I am stick in grub and unsure how to boot from there.  When I run the command boot, I get the error: "error: no loaded kernel" How do I fix this?
<R13ose> BikerMike: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1351/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntuforums-and-askubuntu
<BikerMike> tyvm r13ose
<enrique> fxs
<Bender___> hi
<Bender___> is there anyone
<Bender___> ?
<R13ose> yes
<MonkeyDust> Bender___  if you're sweet
<linux> hi
<Bender___> I see...
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<linux> im from russia
<Bender___> Is russia really cold?
<linux> есть кто руские?
<linux> no
<linux> -40 in winter
<Bender___> Cool
<Bender___> wow
<linux> where you from?
<Thorax> Sounds like fun in a bun
<Bender___> here is 15 in winter and I almost died
<Bender___> Brazil
<linux> wow
<MonkeyDust> Bender___  great, but tell it in #ubuntu-offtopic... this is the support channel
<Bender___> ok
<linux> linux usd?
<linux> a
<linux> есть тут РУСКИЕ????
<kira_senpai> hello
<k1l_> !ru | linux
<ubottu> linux: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<drink1n_> !ru
<drink1n_> !ru | hello
<ubottu> hello: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<linux> hi
<drink1n_> !zh | 你好
<ubottu> 你好: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<linux> hi all
<k1l_> drink1n_: please use the pm for testing the bot.
<linux> hellou all
<drink1n_> okay
<MonkeyDust> linux  we see you, it works, ask your ubuntu question
<linux> kira_senpai:
<nicholas_> hae
<linux> kira you girl?
<MonkeyDust> linux  stop
<drink1n_> what?
<linux> whot?
<k1l_> linux: use ##chat channel for chatting. this is only technical support
<linux> flud non?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<linux> hi
<Bernzel> I need some help with Intellij on my Ubuntu system. I had a previous version installed in my Home dir. Now I downloaded the latest version, unpacked it to my Home dir and ran idea.sh in the bin dir of the new version directory. But do I still need to remove the old folder?
<Bernzel> I thought the old version was to be simply upgraded when doing this
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, you installed from outside the repo. that is NOT an upgrade
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, Ok. So now what? Do I remove the old folder?
<cfhowlett> at this point, you likely have 2 versions installed, Bernzel
<cfhowlett> I'd say yes
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, and how can I make an starting icon from the new version?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, eh, why not just edit the properties of the existing icon to point to your new version??
<Bernzel> how?
<Komzpa> hey! who shall I ping to make sure qgis 2.14 LTS gets into ubuntu xenial?
<cfhowlett> I don't use unity so I'm guessing right click on icon, go to properties and edit
<cfhowlett> Komzpa, feature freeze has already passed
<cfhowlett> no new features to be added
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, that's not working. It's not clickable even.
<Komzpa> cfhowlett: so no way?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, I did admit that I don't use unity :)
<k1l_> Komzpa: no. you can make a PPA.
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, someone other than me will know.  ask the channel
<k1l_> Komzpa: but it looks like its only synced from debian into ubuntu. so you should be pushing new versions to debian
<Komzpa> k1l_: so if there's new version in debian it can get into xenial?
<Bernzel> Channel! Anyone knows how I can either point an existing icon to my new working directory of Intellij or create a new one?
<EriC^^> Bernzel: .desktop files
<k1l_> Komzpa: no. look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  /usr/share/applications/ ... edit the icon you need
<k1l_> Komzpa: but for packages like this who dont have a own maintainer on ubuntu they get only pulled from debian.
<Komzpa> >> After this date, packages will only be imported from Debian in this way by explicit request from a developer.
<Bernzel> MonkeyDust, and if the icon isn't there anymore? (dunno what happened)
<MonkeyDust> !find intellij
<ubottu> File intellij found in qtcreator-data
<Bernzel> MonkeyDust, it's not there.
<math171> hello
<math171> my ubuntu mate (init version 14.04) doesn't boot after upgrade what might be causes?
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<mintux> is there any way to make snapshot or backup from server and install or upgrade it that i can restore it? ubuntu server
<Bernzel> Yes thank you Monek
<Bernzel> MonkeyDust,
<MonkeyDust> !backup | mintux
<ubottu> mintux: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  glad i could help
<Bernzel> MonkeyDust, Just one thing. Do I save that text document to the "applications" directory?
<Guest1641> hello
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  not sure
<Guest1641> where can i see my packages list?
<Bernzel> they don't seem to cover that part in the article
<cfhowlett> Guest1641, dpkg -l          in a terminal
<Guest1641> cfhowlett, how can find a name in this list ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest1641  use grep
<cfhowlett> Guest1641, dpkg -l | grep packagename
<EriC^^> Bernzel: yeah save it in applications
<Guest1641> MonkeyDust, idk whole name of package
<MonkeyDust> Guest1641  then use a part of it
<EriC^^> or use apropos
<EriC^^> apropos <something relevant>
<cfhowlett> or dpkg -l | grep pack*
<Guest1641> ii  tor-browser                                   5.5-1~webupd8~0                            amd64        Tor Browser Bundle
<Guest1641> what is 5.5-1~webupd8~0?
<k1l_> that is the version number. its from the webupd8 PPA
<Guest1641> which command help me to add A PPA?
<k1l_> that is already from a PPA
<Guest1641> I KNOW I AM GOING TO ADD IT TO MY UBUNTU ON MY PC IT IS ON MY LAPTOP NOW
<MonkeyDust> Guest1641  caps
<yann-kaelig> HI
<Guest1641> MonkeyDust, excuse me
<yann-kaelig> where are the option tho change the keyboard layout ?
<k1l_> Guest1641: the PPA website got the instructions https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/tor-browser
<yann-kaelig> there is nothing like that into keyboard settings
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  what's wrong with the system settings
<wesleyotugo> Guest1641: No need to go all caps, please moderate
<yann-kaelig> MonkeyDust: I don't know. I just want to chaneg the keyboard layout. So I can imagine it's int okeyboard settings, but its not
<Bender_Maximo> hi
<Bender_Maximo> Is it normal my ubuntu goes down when I use chrome?
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  what is not the keyboard settings? your country layout?
<k1l_> Bender_Maximo: no
<Bender_Maximo> I think I unistall ir and just use mozilla
<k1l_> Bender_Maximo: what do you mean exactly by "going down"?
<wesleyotugo> Bender_Maximo: No, It is not normal.
<Bender_Maximo> the screen just turn black
<Bender_Maximo> and ask for login
<wesleyotugo> Bender_Maximo: Are you using 14.04 LTS
<yann-kaelig> lol, text entry...
<MonkeyDust> yann-kaelig  found it?
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<k1l_> Bender_Maximo: you could look into the logs in syslog or the .xsession-errors in home
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Bender_Maximo> yes it`s the 14.04 LTS
<yann-kaelig> it's certainly too easy to just write keyboard layout. Sometijmes i things dev are really perturbed in her head
<Bender_Maximo> Ok I'll try it
<Bender_Maximo> tanks
<Bender_Maximo> thanks
<wesleyotugo> Bender_Maximo: Okay then, do you use any other DE like Gnome, KDE or your just using unity ?
<yorick__> Hey, because of issues getting software working, needed for a game, I would like to install a virtual machine in KVM to run this game. Is there a good guide how to get a good working Windows VM for gaming?
<MonkeyDust> !kvm | yorick__ start here
<ubottu> yorick__ start here: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yann-kaelig> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text_entry_interface
<MonkeyDust> yorick__  there's also !wine
<yorick__> yes but wine is bugged
<yorick__> with the software i use
<yorick__> i want to play cnc-online which will do sone dns changes
<yorick__> somehow this cant be done correctly
<yorick__> (in wine)
<yorick__> the game itself works fine
<mintux> MonkeyDust: no it's not thing that im looking for. i need a tools to restore my whole system. for example install a program or upgrade my os then i can role back
<az_> i have external hdd with luks encryption and i cant have it connected to usb port because then grub don't boot (probably try boot from this usb) why?
<Guest1641> when i run netbeans from repository i think it has not full option and when i want to run from external sources with netbeans8.sh i get java error what should i do?
<MonkeyDust> mintux  like this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html
<mintux> MonkeyDust: maybe but it need it for my server and it should not have gu
<mintux> gui
<MonkeyDust> mintux  there's also #ubuntu-server, maybe you find an answer there
<Kentrel> Hey guys, I have a partition with an installation of Ubuntu that I haven't booted in 2.5 years. I'd like to start using it again. What's the best way to update this?
<k1l_> Kentrel: are you booted into that now?
<Kentrel> No
<k1l_> you know what version that is?
<Kentrel> Couldn't tell you offhand, but it was up to date 2.5 years go
<MonkeyDust> Kentrel  what's the output of  cat /etc/issue
<Kentrel> MonkeyDust, I have not booted into it yet
<MonkeyDust> Kentrel  we have to know *something*
<k1l_> Kentrel: best is to boot into it and come in here
<Kentrel> Okay, well tell me what to look for. I'll boot into it and gather some intel
<Kentrel> k1l_, Is that safe? I mean, I'll be advertising to the channel that I have an insecure distro
<k1l_> you can boot into it, run "lsb_release -a" and "uname -a" and show the info in a pastebin when you booted back to what you use now. if you like
<Kentrel> ok
<Testtube> Anyone have a good suggestion of a terminal application that will allow you to define list of servers you want to connect to?
<jushur> Testtube: sh
<Testtube> ...
<yellabs> hello there
<MonkeyDust> Testtube  you too, try #ubuntu-server
<yellabs> is there a way to see gpu usage ( bash )
<Testtube> Thanks MonkeyDust
<Norbin> what gpu yellabs
<yellabs> so on terminal , is there a way to see the useage of gpu ?
<jushur> Testtube: im actualy quite serious, sh "bash scripts" + tmux and any cli tool combined is what you can use.
<yellabs> gpu as in videocard memory
<Norbin> what gpu yellabs
<Norbin> ........
<Norbin> nvidia? amd/ati ?
<Norbin> there are different ways for each
<yellabs> its a broadcom on chip device ( raspberry )
<Testtube> Norbin, how would you do it with intel intergrated?
<sector_0> hey guys
<sector_0> i have a problem with my screen flickering on and off when I try to wake it from sleep
<sector_0> nothing is shown during this time (the screen simply remains black), but the backlight flickers on and off
<sector_0> The issue is not consistent; it happens sporadically
<Testtube> hmm thats odd sector_0
<sector_0> and restarting is usually the only solution....that i know of that is
<sector_0> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with the latest AMD drivers for my Radeon HD 7870 Pitcairn
<Norbin> yellabs: do you have vcdbg on that device ?
<Norbin> with some awk tweaks it can print readable numbers :~
<Skyrider> I wonder which flavor I should get for my Ubuntu.
<Skyrider> (desktop)
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  try a few a choose the one you like most, we can't decide for you
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<yellabs> thanks for the info
<SchrodingersScat> !flavor | Skyrider the answer is always xubuntu
<ubottu> Skyrider the answer is always xubuntu: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<manox> hey i need help http://pasteboard.co/22vDcWrT.png why apt is downloading two packages at same time?
<MonkeyDust> manox  what do you mean?
<Skyrider> That's now d/ling packages though..
<Skyrider> That's reading through the source list.
<SchrodingersScat> manox: why not?  if it can grab a large file while it also gets a few small files, seems like that would maximize efficiency.  Waste is a thief.
<manox> MonkeyDust: if u looked a image,, shuldnot the result be downloading <package > download speed etc ??
<SchrodingersScat> full disclosure, that site didn't load all the way for me, so I gave up.
<Skyrider> You used apt-get update, correct? rather than apt-get install
<ToBeFree> manox, apt downloades two packages at the same time if both come from different servers
<Skyrider> Also, I'm aware that there's plenty of flavors to choose from
<ToBeFree> manox: Here, Chromium is probably from a separate repository
<Skyrider> From the images though, I prefer LXDE / KDE the most.. Seeing I'm on windows atm.
<ToBeFree> or firefox is
<ToBeFree> for me, Google Chrome is
<manox> ToBeFree: O then i it does so for efficieny and there is no problem with my system
<ToBeFree> manox, correct :)
<ToBeFree> it could also do the same thing for packages from the same server, but I assume that the apt developers didn't want to increase the load on the repository servers
<Skyrider> SchrodingersScat: Answer is always xubuntu?..
<ToBeFree> Maybe it would be relatively easy to modify that behavior, that depends on the source code. Maybe there's a switch for this that is disabled by default.
<SchrodingersScat> Skyrider: outside of hardware limitations it's purely preference, so yes.
<Skyrider> Ah
<manox> thanx all
<Skyrider> I wonder what I should do with all my partitions >_>
<ToBeFree> Skyrider: put backups on them unless you did that already ;)
<Skyrider> Way too much backups (over 1TB) :p
<ToBeFree> :D
<MonkeyDust> i have a partition for my VMs
<Skyrider> I'll go try out linux first.
<ToBeFree> also on external drives?
<Skyrider> Indeed.
<ToBeFree> hmm, and you still have too much free space :D
<ToBeFree> can't help you with that "issue", I'm afraid ;D
<Skyrider> Not anymore ^^.. got way too much backups of backups.
<Skyrider> Lazy to go through all them.
<ToBeFree> ah
<MonkeyDust> 'first world problems': what can i do with all my partitions?
<ToBeFree> just rsync the home folder to an external drive, detach it when not used, that's all I do. Not sure if that's sufficient, but I have already successfully restored from that backup 2 times
<Skyrider> I'm referring to my games partition.
<Skyrider> But I need to get a ubuntu flavor first.
<Skyrider> I hate choices.
<ToBeFree> Skyrider, did you try Ubuntu with Enlightenment yet? :)
<ToBeFree> [I didn't, I'm thinking of unusual ideas]
<hrobjartur> hi
<Romme> can anyone help me
<Skyrider> Never heard of it.
<Skyrider> Romme: ask away.
<ToBeFree> Romme, not without you asking a question :)
<Romme> dropbox on xfce doesn't work
<Skyrider> Ouch
<Skyrider> Why? :
<Romme> it shows a weird icon and a blank menu
<Skyrider> Ah, nvm.. thought it was meant as general.
<Romme> i can't even take a screenshot when the menu is active
<hrob> anyone know a good tool on ubuntu to monitor download traffic?
<Romme> actually, when any kind of menu is active, xfce screenshotter doesn't work
<Skyrider> hrob: desktop or server?
<hrob> Skyrider, desktop,  I'm doing experiments with my browser
<hrob> Skyrider,  want something monitoring the total traffic at the eth interface level
<Skyrider> ntop?
<hrob> Skyrider,  ok lets see :)
<Romme> i'm on Xenial btw
<Skyrider> port based though, rather than being GUI application.
<hrob> Skyrider,   I notive many tools show network speed in mbps...  my aim is to have a cumulative indicator that starts at 0.0 and counts total MB
<hrob> *notic
<hrob> e
<jushur> Romme: #ubuntu+1 for xenial questions.
<MonkeyDust> !xenial | Romme
<ubottu> Romme: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hrob> Skyrider, it might be alright if similar to htop
<Skyrider> iftop? ^^
<Skyrider> similar to htop.
<Skyrider> But there are plenty of monitors around though.
<hrob> Skyrider,  yeah so many I don't know where to start also... its not always clear to me if they show cumulative downloads... most of them are for network debugging and don't care about total download
<hrob> Skyrider,  hell,  if there was a python module I could maybe taylor the output to my own needs
<Skyrider> 14.01 or 15.10.. mmhh
<k1l_> Skyrider: do you want to upgrade in 5 months?
<Skyrider> As long its easy and not breaking stuff, I don't exactly mind :p
<k1l_> because then 15.10 is going EndOfLife and you dont have a choice then.
<k1l_> for 14.04 you can not upgrade for 3 more years :)
<Skyrider> 5 months is a long way though.
<Skyrider> Can I get "Xfce4 Panel Switch" for 14.01?
<k1l_> Skyrider: 3 months after the release of 16.04, 15.10 will be shut down. so in that 3 months you need to upgrade.
<k1l_> Skyrider: there is no 14.01. 14.04 or 14.10 (its year.month)
<Skyrider> Sorry, 14.04, my bad.
<TrumpLinux> #TrumpLinux is growing. Let's Make Linux Great Again!
<jws> Hi, I have an older packard bell laptop easynote with ATI. It sometimes works but often hangs during boot, or recursive errors during boot. with nomodeset it always boots but graphics is extremely slow, even after disabling animations.
<jws> All the solutions I could find are either adding or removing "nomodeset", neither solves both of my problems.
<Hovercross> Can anyone give me a quick hand? I have a VPS running Ubuntu 15.10 that I am using as as web server. I am trying to give sites their own IPv6 addresses, which I’ve done using an up ip -6 addr add entry in /etc/network/interfaces (to give the server the additional IP addresses). The problem is, NGINX is trying to come online before the additional IPv6 address is added and therefore fails. Relevant errors and configs at
<Hovercross> http://pastebin.com/tsrkVAQk
<Hovercross> How can I either add the IP to the system better or delay NGINX’s start until after the additional addresses have come online?
<jws> I'm trying to return this laptop to its (computer illiterate) owner soon. can anyone thing of another option I could try?
<MonkeyDust> Hovercross  is that a server? if yes, try and ask in #ubuntu-server
<Hovercross> Ok, thanks
<Hovercross> and yes
<pilne> are there alternate drivers availiable jws?
<jws> Where would I look for that?
<pilne> additional drivers
<craptalk> do you think choosing career on linux giving a promising future?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  #ubuntu-offtopic
<alkisg> jws, which ubuntu version?
<jws> 14.04.4 (installed 12.something from CD rum then upgraded since did not boot from USB)
<bekks> jws: Which 12.x was it?
<alkisg> 14.04 has a number of different xorg stacks, like -vivid or -wily, you might want to try those. Although maybe 12.04.1 could be more stable for your laptop :)
<bekks> !hwe | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<craptalk> here is my question, i got duplicated package when i run sudo update, and i removed some similiar name on /etc/apt/sources.list.d , but now i have failed to fetch ppa.launchpad or something?
<alkisg> bekks: you sure that was for me? :)
<jws> bekks 12.04 32-bit
<bekks> alkisg: Yes :) Since those differen stacks have a meaning ;)
<bekks> jws: And then you updated to 14.04 directly?
<alkisg> bekks: I already know how to install those; maybe jws could use that link though :)
<jws> bekks yes. (ubuntu asked me to do that, over wired internet connection). still looking for the driver install options.
<bekks> jws: For which driver install options?
<pilne> it is usually just called "additional drivers" in any ubuntu i've tried
<pilne> what DE are you currently using? unity?
<jws> bekks it's a Dutch Ubuntu. I just found that the "non-free drivers" option is enabled in the software centre.
<pilne> that doesn't mean they are installed though
<bekks> jws: non.free drivers for what?
<pilne> jws is having issues regarding an older ATI card i think
<bekks> Thats what he said - but we dont know which drivers he is talking about.
<jws> yes ATI. software centre reprts "no non-free drivers in use"
<alkisg> jws, what pilne means is for you to run "software-properties-gtk" and to switch to the last tab and see if it has drivers available there
<Bdayboy> I still cant install lubuntu alongside windows 10
<alkisg> Why not?
<Bdayboy> I
<JamesT1995> Bdayboy: describe the issue a little bit more into detail thanks
<MonkeyDust> Bdayboy  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far and what goes wrong
<jws> alksig, that's the same tab I was looking at. there are no extra drivers available (translated from Dutch). when I don't use nomodeset, graphics is fast, but boot hangs/erros very often.
<alkisg> jws, the ltsenablementstack page has instructions on how to install different xorg versions
<bekks> jws: So which driver are you using currently, having which specific hardware?
<Bdayboy> On a cold night, my laptop shows it can install lubuntu alongside windows 10 but sadly I didnt do it exactly that night
<bekks> Bdayboy: Why not?
<Bdayboy> I slept accidently
<bekks> Bdayboy: State the issue, dont tell us about long cold winter nights.
<pantato> quit
<k1l_> Bdayboy: that has nothting to do with you falling asleep.
<Bdayboy> The next day, I couldnt find the option to install lubuntu alongside windows 10
<ash_> i just set up xubuntu on a vm :D i think im gona use it as my main os when i get my new pc
<JamesT1995> ash_: great :-) I actually started out with xubuntu as well :-)
<pilne> me as well, but i'm currently far more content with ubuntu-gnome
<Bdayboy> I already like shut down windows 10 completely. Then tried to install lubuntu but still there is no option to install lubuntu alongside windows 10 anymore
<ash_> JamesT1995, nice im useing xubuntu cus it looks the nicest
<dillon_> ok guys I need some more help I googled how to format a usb drive and I followed the instructions, step by step, and it said that you'll get this message "xxxxxxxxxxxx" and I got it but under disks it still shows that debian is still on it and I need it for storage now
<pilne> is it still labeled debian, or loaded with debian?
<jws> bekks lspci: AMD/ATI RC410M Mobility Readon Xpress 200M
<bekks> jws: And which driver are you using?
<dillon_> loaded with debian because under disks you can see the partitions
<MonkeyDust> Bdayboy  what do you see then, show us a screenshot if you can't describe it   http://imgur.com/
<Bdayboy> how can I possibly get only option to erase disk and install lubuntu, deleting windows 10
<Bdayboy> when I can obviously see it can be done the day before
<k1l_> Bdayboy: turn off the fake restart of the windows disks
<Bdayboy> k1l_: can you explain
<jws> bekks I don't know. lshw -c video does not list "driver" after configuration.
<ash_> bye guys ill hang ou here more when i get my new pc soon
<bekks> jws: Look at lspci -k then.
<ash_> out*
<k1l_> Bdayboy: http://www.windows10update.com/2015/05/windows-10-tutorials-66-how-to-enable-or-disable-fast-startup/
<Bdayboy> Am I paranoid or I am being spied. Good question.
<MonkeyDust> Bdayboy  you're paranoid
<dillon_> pilne you still see the debian partitions and this is what I put into terminal sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdc2 and then I get this message: mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16) am I doing something wrong? or what do I need to do to get this formated becuase I have two unusable flash drives now
<Bdayboy> MonkeyDust: I have a feeling you have not seen the facts
<jws> bekks lspci -k does not list a kernel driver for "vga compatible controller"
<Bdayboy> is spying impossible? online surveillance
<k1l_> Bdayboy: this channel is not for trolling
<pilne> dillon, have you tried using dd to overwrite the whole disk to null first?
<bekks> jws: Can you please put the entire output in a pastebin?
<pilne> dillon_:: despite the strange name of the page, give this a read: http://www.noah.org/wiki/Dd_-_Destroyer_of_Disks
<hwpplayer1> hi friends , do you use any commercial ubuntu service
<Bdayboy> I seriously think someone is spying on ONLY my online activities.
<bekks> hwpplayer1: Whats the actual intention of your question?
<bekks> Bdayboy: Thats not related to Ubuntu.
<k1l_> Bdayboy: stick to technical ubuntu support in here
<hwpplayer1> which service should i use first , for example a virtual machine , i saw that it was cheap
<bekks> hwpplayer1: Which services do you need?
<Bdayboy> I know someone in here who hacks into government page. Hes an admin
<Bdayboy> I know his nickname
<bekks> Bdayboy: Thats not related to Ubuntu.
<hwpplayer1> a simple virtual machine like on my computer is fine
<bekks> hwpplayer1: I guess there are thousands of hosters out there?
<MonkeyDust> Bdayboy  you're in the wrong channel for that sort of questions
<hwpplayer1> i want to see how ubuntu / canonical will help me
<bekks> hwpplayer1: Contact them, and ask them.
<bekks> hwpplayer1: They will tell you how, when and why they will help you, and they will tell you how much they will be billing.
<k1l_> hwpplayer1: ubuntu doesnt offer commercial support. that is done by canonical. you can ask them if you have questions about the support contracts. this in here is only volunteers support.
<MonkeyDust> hwpplayer1  is this useful http://www.canonical.com/services
<hwpplayer1> Thanks for all information
<hwpplayer1> I've contacted with a canonical sales engineer , i'll talk with her in 6 months
<sefai> hiall
<bekks> hwpplayer1: MAybe just write a mail to canonical today.
<sefai> pls i have problem in paltak
<bekks> !info paltak
<dillon_> pilne I tried that website and I couldn't get terminal to do anything basically what i need to is create a Windows Bootable usb
<ubottu> Package paltak does not exist in wily
<bekks> sefai: What is paltak?
<pilne> first you said you just needed it for storage, now it has to be a bootable cd? i'm confused
<sefai> paltalk
<sefai> i instal him but no work
<bekks> !info paltalk
<dillon_> pilne if I can get back into windows then I can get them back to storage devices
<ubottu> Package paltalk does not exist in wily
<bekks> sefai: What is paltalk?
<sefai> paltalk massenger
<k1l_> sefai: seems like that is closed source software. so you might need to ask the one who made that program
<sefai> ok thx
<sefai> :)
<craptalk> is safari only available using such emulator in linux?
<MonkeyDust> !find safari
<ubottu> File safari found in awstats, dotlrn, eric, gbrowse, kde-baseapps-data, kio, libscrappy-perl, linkchecker, octopussy, openacs (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=safari&mode=&suite=wily&arch=any
<mach321> is this a freenode channel
<MonkeyDust> mach321  yes
<mach321> well you guys couldnt solve my problem because this is me again
<mach321> how is Anonymous doing now
<mach321> yes, you, you are one of the hackers
<pi__> gaaaay
<pi__> hallo?
<nicomachus> hi
<logikos> I need help with user and group permissions (i think) i have a symlink in /var/www to ~/public_html and i can execute ~/public_html/index.php  from browser just fine.  however php can not edit files in ~/public_html even though i set umask to 0002 (both in system and via php), all files and folders in ~/public_html/ have write bit for group on, and i did sudo usermod -a -G logikos www-data...
<logikos> ...AND sudo usermod -a -G www-data logikos
<logikos> if from php i try to do touch('test'); i get a permission error .. so www-data can not create the file....
<logikos> i'm not sure how to troubleshoot this from here....
<logikos> if from php i do echo exec('whoami') i get www-data
<MonkeyDust> logikos   is that a server? if yes, try and ask in #ubuntu-server
<mattkim> moving mouse cursor with keypad is too slow, Could you guys tell me how to fix this?
<logikos> MonkeyDust: i just did sudo apt-get install lamp-server^  from workstation version of ubuntu .. but it would still be a server although not public, its just for local dev.
<logikos> but ok
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  in dconf-editor:  org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: thanks. I will give it a try
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: Has no touchpad in dconf-editor..
<MonkeyDust> mattkim  then look in   org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: okay hang on
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: just has input-devices, keyboard, mouse, smartcard, touchscreen. no touchpad :)
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: I googled about that problem, No one can solve this, thanks anyway :)
<mattkim> MonkeyDust: I've just found "touchpad" in desktop in dconf-editor and then I adjusted speed, but it doesn't work :)
<kill_> OOOOO
<kill_> OOOOO
<kill_> OOOOO
<kill_> OOOOO
<kill_> OOOOO
<Hackanatron> Bonjour à toutes et tous
<daftykins> English only, please
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Hackanatron> so sorry, don't read that
<Hackanatron> so sorry, i miss my channel
<Hackanatron> have a nice day
<ghr> I want to install Ubuntu but use i3 window manager. Am I better off installing something like Lu/Xubuntu and then i3, Ubuntu, or does it make no difference?
<k1l_> ghr: you can even install a minimal version and then install the desktop stuff you like
<daftykins> even better would be to install server, or from mini.iso
<k1l_> ghr: or install a regular desktop. add the i3 after first boot. then choose the i3 on loginscreen.
<daftykins> though that would leave a lot of unneeded cruft on the installation
<ghr> I'm interested in Ubuntu (rather than e.g. Arch) because I want it to "Just Work" as much as possible (e.g. wifi, laptop stuff), so would using Server or the mini iso lose those benefits?
<daftykins> using i3 would lose those benefits based on what i've seen users ask
<ghr> hah
<k1l_> the last solution would bring you a working desktop "with everything". but you have some space used then.
<k1l_> but disk space is not the issue today, imho
<fiter> Hi
<daftykins> well another angle to think of is the increased internet connection usage to update those packages that wouldn't be used, but beyond that i agree
<LeoDee> hey all, I am wondering if someone here knows how to prevent the wifi from shutting off after 5 mins of idling on a trusty release
<ghr> I have an old macbook air (2gb ram, 64gb ssd), so resource is a bit limited, but I mostly care about the thing working rather than a couple of extra packages installed
<daftykins> ah so it's a mac as well, i have to say that that to my mind pretty much means nothing Linux will 100% 'just work' for you
<ghr> yeah, its a terrible situation :/
<ghr> but the mba is dog slow on OS X. I've been looking at old thinkpads but tbh, I'd rather just buy a brand new one if I find I can work with linux day to day, so want to try it on hardware I already have
<ghr> "using i3 would lose those benefits" what kind of issues come up out of interest?
<ghr> daftykins^
<k1l_> ghr: some macs need some special work on install. so i would look around what othery did have to do while installing.
<daftykins> standard mobile usability, things you'd expect from a laptop
<Delvien> use mate+i3  if you want the benefits of a DE, but the tiling and customization of i3
<ghr> yeah I've had a read up on installing on mac; seems fine
<daftykins> to be quite honest, i have an old model macbook here (the basic white ones) - even xubuntu doesn't have the right keyboard layout at install, only normal ubuntu with unity does
<ghr> ugh
<daftykins> yeah installation *most* of the time is easy, but if you don't use a modern DE, you'll have little quirks like that
<daftykins> ghr: moreover, i would advise waiting on 16.04
<ghr> didn't realise the DE controlled so much of that. Figured ubuntu "core" would fix that kind of stuff
<daftykins> well you're welcome to try it out, the Mac pages desperately need more attention - i wrote a guide for the one i did
<ghr> yeah I noticed that was out soon
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ghr> nice!
<daftykins> i think it was the 3,1 i did, it sticks out like a sore thumb for being the only one with trusty beside it
<ghr> yeah I have a 3,1
<ghr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209602 seems like it covers some good stufff too
<daftykins> you said macbook air though right?
<ghr> yeah
<daftykins> as mentioned the 3,1 i have is a white macbook - early intel
<daftykins> it has a hilarious flaw where the touchpad under *buntu only works if you lay down an entire thumb segment on the touchpad - finger tips don't work
<ghr> ah yeah; didn't realise they had the same number versions for different models
<ghr> oh, that's rubbish
<ghr> this is why I don't use linux day to day :/
<daftykins> i think that's only this one though :)
<daftykins> yep nor me - life's too short
<jws> bekks Sorry, got crazy here with ppl marching in. If you are still there, here are the commands with there full outputs: http://pastebin.com/ba8vdpH4
<jws> (I had to install SSH so I could copy-paste from that machine)
<aris1> ls
<Penorsaurus> Hi
<Penorsaurus> I am haing an issue with my buntu 14.04 server
<Penorsaurus> I am hosted with OVH and they had a electrical problem
<Penorsaurus> now, on boot I get: mounting local filesystem FAILED
<Penorsaurus> I tried the instructions listed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361332/ubuntu-13-04-to-13-10-filesystem-check-or-mount-failed
<Penorsaurus> with no luck
<Penorsaurus> any suggestions?
<davisonio> Tried contacting OVH? If they were to blame then they should sort this out for you
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, If I can fix it mysel, it would be ideal.
<Penorsaurus> they will take forever.
<Penorsaurus> I can go into rescue mode
<Penorsaurus> do you have any s uggestions?
<axk4545> what is the package name for orage global calendar?
<davisonio> Penorsaurus: What's the contents of /etc/fstab?
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, let me boot into the rescue moe.
<davisonio> Ok
<davisonio> Also check what's in /dev
<Penorsaurus> so nano /etc/fstab right?
<bekks> Penorsaurus: dont forget sudo
<Penorsaurus> it'll take a minute or two to reboot to rescue mode.
<Penorsaurus> I'm logged in as root in rescue mode always.
<davisonio> axk4545: It's called evolution. So the package names are evolution and evolution-indicator
<Penorsaurus> almost done
<Penorsaurus> hopefully I don't need to reinstall everything
<Penorsaurus> I migrated to ovh like 2 days ago
<Skyrider> quick Q.
<Skyrider> How large should the boot / root be of ubuntu, if I have the sig of 300gb?
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  dpends on what you plan to do with it
<Skyrider> desktop / games, software.. the usual.
<axk4545> davisonio: thanks. is that on xubuntu as well?
<Penorsaurus> davisonio,
<Penorsaurus> ok
<Penorsaurus> here we go
<ghr> delvien "use mate+i3" sorry for the slow reply; does that just allow me to use the mate (or gnome or whatever they are) apps because they've been installed? Could I not e.g. start with minimal and then install mate-calculator (or whatever?)
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  for me 15gb is enough, but i don't play games
<Penorsaurus> here is the content of /etc/fstab
<Penorsaurus> http://pastebin.com/myyMnegF
<Penorsaurus> davisonio,
<bekks> Penorsaurus: And whats the issue now?
<Penorsaurus> the issue is
<davisonio> axk4545: Ok, on xubuntu the package is called orage.
<Penorsaurus> on boot I get: mounting local filesystem FAILED
<Penorsaurus> due to a power outage at ovh
<davisonio> Penorsaurus: are /dev/vdb1 /mnt/vdb1 existing?
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, what do you mean? If they are there right now?
<axk4545> davisonio: ok. thank you
<Skyrider> That includes software, correct?
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, /mnt/vdb1 exists.
<davisonio> Ok
<Penorsaurus> but I cannot find the dev one
<Penorsaurus> the /mnt/vdb1 has all my stuff in it
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  i have a separate /home, for my personal files and settings
<Penorsaurus> i cannot cd into /dev/vdb1
<bekks> Penorsaurus: You can never cd into a device node.
<bekks> Penorsaurus: Those arent directories.
<Penorsaurus> nano then?
<bekks> Penorsaurus: ls -lha /dev/vdb1
<halberd> is it possible to disable the alt key entirely for gnome?  I never use it for menus but there are several apps I use that need it, except gnome keeps grabbing it
<bekks> Penorsaurus: No. Use ls.
<DaniKitten> Hello?
<Penorsaurus> bekks and davisonio that produces: brw-rw---T 1 root disk 254, 17 Mar  5 16:40 /dev/vdb1
<DaniKitten> I'm downloading Ubuntu 14.04 but...
<bekks> Penorsaurus: So /dev/vdb1 perfectly exists.
<Penorsaurus> seems like it
<DaniKitten> Is very slow, will take about three hours to complete
<davisonio> Ok, have you tried running 'mount -a' when in recovery?
<Penorsaurus> no.
<Penorsaurus> should I try it now?
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  wifi or cable?
<Lorne> hey all.. did Chrome browser disappear from ubuntu app store?  I have it on my 14.x system..but setting up new 15.x and can't find it?!
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, he steps i tried are the ones here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361332/ubuntu-13-04-to-13-10-filesystem-check-or-mount-failed
<MonkeyDust> !find chrome
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-dbg, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-chromedriver-dbg, oxideqt-chromedriver
<Penorsaurus> I did mount -a just now
<DaniKitten> Wifi
<Penorsaurus> and no errors were produced.
<Penorsaurus> should I exit rescue mode and try it again?
<DaniKitten> MonkeyDust: WiFI
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  try with a normal first, then configure wifi
<jws> bekks, my "Mobility Radeon Xpress 200M"  is listed as supported on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but the RC410M chipsets isn't listed.
<halberd> likeactually I'm fine with alt-tab or alt-` but I don't want gnome to intercept if I just press alt without another key
<shazzr> Lorne: Don't ever think that the Chrome browser has been in repos. Chromium-browser on the other hand...
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  cable is fast"er than wifi
<davisonio> Penorsaurus, worth a try
<DaniKitten> I don't have Cable Adapter, only WiFi
<ghr> Lorne looks like you might need to add a PPA http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<halberd> bye, restarting
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, still the same error
<DaniKitten> MonkeyDust: I don't have Cable Adapter, only WiFi
<Penorsaurus> "starting mount file systems on boot : fail"
<davisonio> Does it give any additional information?
<DaniKitten>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.14.55 i686 ** Distro: Unknown Distro ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 995.0MiB, 79.8% free ** Disk: Total: 2.5GiB, 53.3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: PC-Speaker - pcsp ** Ethernet: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<DaniKitten> Controller ** Uptime: 1h 47m 4s **
<Lorne> shazzr : thx... I'm a total newbie - and I got it to work 6 mths ago :)  ...I really only need it for Netflix...any better answer for that now?
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, nothing after th at, no.
<Penorsaurus> I am booting back into rescue mode
<Penorsaurus> do you have any other suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Penorsaurus> backup my shit and do a fresh reinstall or what
<MonkeyDust> Penorsaurus  language
<Penorsaurus> sorry
<shazzr> Lorne: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<DaniKitten> Slacko Puppy Linux
<DaniKitten> Linux 3.14.55
<shazzr> Lorne: There's a chanche though that Chromium dows not suppert Netflix, but I guess you'll find out.
<DaniKitten> i686 arch
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  that's not supported here, can't help with that
<davisonio> Lorne, you can download the .deb from https://www.google.com/intl/en-US/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<Penorsaurus> davisonio, do you have any other suggestions?
<davisonio> Penorsaurus, sorry I don't have any other suggestions
<DaniKitten> Well, i'll wait until the download finish
<Lorne> davisonio : ok - downloaded and installed from google... but it says I need to run from terminal (?)... in 14.x I have a cool icon I click?!   and HOW do I run from terminal?  (is that sudo google-chrome-stable...?)
<Mathisen> hello how do i make my ubuntu server not respond on ping ?
<davisonio> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<davisonio> Lorne, try following the instructions here- they worked for me http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<Lorne> davisonio ok thx...will follow those...
<DeaDSouL> Hi, what is the most reliable 6TB drive ?
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/disable-ping-response-ubuntu-server/
<davisonio> DeaDSouL, Western Digital
<davisonio> see here for the face-off https://www.backblaze.com/blog/6-tb-hard-drive-face-off/
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust: thx
<JamesT1995> DeaDSouL: western digital, but why so much capacity?
<DeaDSouL> davisonio: according to backblaze WD wasn't that reliable
<DeaDSouL> JamesT1995: I'm building a NAS box
<davisonio> Fair enough
<davisonio> You could ask the folks at #datahoarder
<Lorne> davisonio ok followed the instructions - and it looked like it worked...BUT superkey search google or chrome finds nothing
<davisonio> Oh I'm not sure why that would happen, hmm
<dejavou42> how can you see a file's true date/timestamp?
<Lorne> shazzr : FYI Chromium doesn't support netflix... just tested it :/
<dejavou42> ie. the timestamp that shows from ls -lah can be spoofed
<grapilon> Hi
<thecyclone> hey grapilon
<grapilon> thecyclone: How's the channel doing ?
<thecyclone> grapilon: which channel?
<grapilon> thecyclone: This channel, #ubuntu
<ams_> I've followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/610903/how-can-i-create-a-video-file-from-a-set-of-jpg-images to make a video from a bunch of jpegs but the quality is dodgy - goes green and looks all wrong. Anyone know what might be doing wrong with this?
<thecyclone> not well! all of us were missing you grapilon
<grapilon> thecyclone: Really...I thought I was missing out from irc for a short moment
<DeaDSouL> davisonio: thanks bro
<grapilon> thecyclone: So, this is a Support Channel. What kinds of things have people been asking about ?
<Lorne2> davisonio :  Here's the error I get when I try to start chrome http://pastebin.com/YwhP2Lu1
<kcp> q
<davisonio> Lorne2, try running 'sudo chmod 770 -R ~/.config' in terminal
<dejavou42> can a file's change time be spoofed? ex. stat file.txt. I know modified can be spoofed, but changed?
<Lorne2> davisonio : ok ...did that... it did nothing...returned a $ immediatley
<davisonio> It doesn't show that it did anything. Try launching chrome again and see if there are errors again
<grapilon> I've got a question: Is there a channel or website that Ubuntu uses to track specific laptop compatibilities in subsequent Ubuntu releases ?
<shazzr> Lorne: Thought so. Bummer.
<Lorne2> shazzr : im searching around...seems like there may be a Kodi plugin to support Netflix....
<thecyclone> grapilon: you can ask anything from minor bugs in your OS to the little green men from ireland
<thecyclone> grapilon: this is a philosophy channel
<grapilon> thecyclone: Okay, thanks. Is there someone here that can talk about Lenovo Thinkpad laptops ?
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Kira9204> Lorne2: Why not simply use Google Chrome?
<grapilon> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 on a Lenovo Thinkpad W550s, and was wondering about the battery state/info in the /proc directory
<squinty> grapilon,  this is the ubuntu support channel.  better to just state your problem than asking "is there anyone...."
<grapilon> squinty: Okay, good. Does 15.10 Ubuntu provide battery state and info in the /proc directory ?
<grapilon> I get the impression that it does not, after setting 15.10 up and traversing to /proc/acpi/battery to look for BAT0 or BAT1, but no luck
<flyinprogrammer> alright so i must be an idiot... in 15.10 how do you bounce dnsmasq without a system reboot? because there doesn't seem to be a systemd config...
<AliSh> hi. I am feeling confused. after several month working on linux I cant go back to windows. anyone here like me?:)
<grapilon> AliSh: Right here.
<Skyrid3r> Greetings all.. Currently using live USB.. was hoping someone could help me out..
<Lorne2> Kira9204 : I'm having trouble installing Chrome... it looks ok - but search can't find it installed!
<AliSh> I dont know why
<Skyrid3r> Rather confused on the whole partition parts of the installation (wish it would be easier)
<davisonio> There's no Unix in Windows, that's why
<Lorne2> Kira9204 : http://pastebin.com/YwhP2Lu1
<grapilon> AliSh: It's more fun to use a command line than pointing and clicking to type a letter/message
<AliSh> I am .net developer but after this experiences I wanna java job
<davisonio> I can't live without Unix so stick to Linux/OS X
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: ask your live USB question
<Skyrid3r> I know, I know.. wasn't around to ask it right away :p
<axk4545> davisonio: is chromeos acceptable?
<Skyrid3r> I have 2 unallocated space, one of 200gb, one of 86GB.
<grapilon> AliSh: Have you tried Sourceforge or Meetup for Java jobs ?
<AliSh> ni. I am in iran and that way is so hard
<Skyrid3r> How do I make it so it'll install (with swap) using 200GB as home, and 86GB mixed with swap/boot.
<davisonio> axk4545, I haven't used it personally but it seems more suited to people who only browse the web in my opinion
<Kira9204> Lorne2: How did you install it? Simple double click on deb?
<grapilon> AliSh: Just make a trip to London, if you can. I know this medical Dr. who was born in Iran, parents sent him to medical school in London, and he learned English enough to travel to the US and apply for a job
<Kira9204> that is quite a werd permissions issue
<axk4545> davisonio: that seems to be true from my experience. I got one and I am going to try to have it single boot pure Linux. Hopefully it works
<ubuntu683> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 15.10 alongside a machine preinstalled with windows 10 so I can dual boot,  Windows seems to have a gpt partition  and the ubuntu installer doesn't detect windows 10 when i try to install,   is there some fix for this without remove and reinstalling windows 10 with and MBR partition or something
<AliSh> grapilon. I am trying but I havent enough miney. therefore I am trying to show my programming power
<Lorne2> Kira9204 Yes - from google downloads...it opened itself into the App installer...and the final screen said it was installed and needed to be opened from Terminal.  When I try - I get the above errors
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: What's your deployment language or script ? Are you going to automate the install ?
<grapilon> AliSh: How about India ? Lots of tech and entrepreneur ops there
<Skyrid3r> grapilon: Dunno about automation.... Its saying which partition's it'll use, with no name just a number...
<Skyrid3r> Which is VERY confusing.
<AliSh> I should try.
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: Are you using parted/gparted or a partitioning program ?
<Skyrid3r> Currently both live installation partition manager & gparted..
<ubuntu683> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 15.10 alongside a machine preinstalled with windows 10 so I can dual boot,  Windows seems to have a gpt partition  and the ubuntu installer doesn't detect windows 10 when i try to install,   is there some fix for this without remove and reinstalling windows 10 with and MBR partition or something
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: Is this to install 15.10, or something else ?
<Skyrid3r> 14.04
<Skyrid3r> Windows is also installed.
<Skyrid3r> Really wish this partiton manager for installation was easier.
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: Oh, so you're dual booting your pc, right ?
<Skyrid3r> Indeed
<Skyrid3r> Installation type is also very slow to load on live :p
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: I started out with Windows, went to Disk Management, and allocated space from the Win partition to separate chunked partitions
<ubuntu683> Help,  ubuntu installer wont detect preinstalled windows 10 during installation
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: You don't need to fomat the partitions, but Linux/Ubuntu installer has to be able to see the part.s to install to them. You got this far, yes ?
<Skyrid3r> Ya.. its seeing the unlocated partitions
<Skyrid3r> But I'm having a hard time splitting them or setting them because there can only be a max amount of primary partitions.
<Skyrid3r> I can't set logical nor extended.
<Kira9204> Lorne2: Since your home directory's permissions seems out of place, run the following: "sudo chown -R colin:colin ~" and try again
<axk4545> is this an ok place to ask about ubuntu on chromebooks?
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: Are you using four physical part.s or more ?
<Skyrid3r> What is / installation type btw? everything, including home?
<Skyrid3r> ** mount point
<Kira9204> Skyrid3r: / is system root
<Lorne2> Kira9204  : SUCCESS!!!!
<Skyrid3r> I am aware, just curious if /home is included in /
<Kira9204> Skyrid3r: yes
<Skyrid3r> Not sure what I should use for root / installation, etc.
<Skyrid3r> ** software package, etc.
<MonkeyDust> Skyrid3r  max 4 primary partitions, that's correct
<Lorne2> Kira9204  : OK that was so awesome - it borders on magical... thx
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: / is just the root level directory, /home needs to be created if you don't want to do the easy install, or need a specific size for /home
<Skyrid3r> I currently have selected SWAP & /home
<ubuntu683> it magically detected it
<Kira9204> Skyrid3r: In Linux, everything is a "file" relative to the system root (top) level directory
<Skyrid3r> Not sure what I should select for the linux itself as mount point.
<MonkeyDust> Skyrid3r  sda1 for / ... sda2 for /home ... /sda3 for swap
<Kira9204> Skyrid3r: so you home is in /home/username, various mounts like USB memory cards can be found in /media
<Kira9204> and so on
<grapilon> Skyrid3r: You're not trying to create an Ubuntu Virtual Machine (VM) right ?
<Skyrid3r> I am not, nope :)
<DaniKitten> The dowload for ubuntu 14.04 failed
<DaniKitten> I'll try with 12.04
<Skyrid3r> SDA4 = swap, SDA3 =  EXT4 / and SDA7= EXT /home
<grapilon> DaniKitten: What hardware are you using ?
<Skyrid3r> **EXT4, sorry.
<DaniKitten> A broadcom WiFi controller
<Skyrid3r> I think this should be right ^^
<DaniKitten> I'll try with and older (and smallest) ubuntu distro
<MonkeyDust> Skyrid3r  sda1-4 is primary ... sda5 and higher is extended
<grapilon> DaniKitten: What is your goal as far as Ubuntu Linux is concerned...a desktop or a server (or something else) ?
<Skyrid3r> Tell that to partition managers.
<Skyrid3r> heh
<b100s> hi2all
<Skyrid3r> SDA1 = ntfs, windows partition (boot).. sda2 does not exist.
<DaniKitten> desktop (is a laptop my PC)+
<Skyrid3r> 5 & 6 are also ntfs.
<b100s> does someone use CounterStrike 1.6 on ubuntu ? : D i watn to remember my childhood but what is the best way to install it?
<DaniKitten> grapilon: My laptop is a desktop PC?
<grapilon> DaniKitten: What CPU, Mem, HDD, graphics card are you using ?
<DaniKitten>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.14.55 i686 ** Distro: Unknown Distro ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 995.0MiB, 75.7% free ** Disk: Total: 2.5GiB, 56.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: PC-Speaker - pcsp ** Ethernet: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<DaniKitten> Controller ** Uptime: 2h 45m 26s **
<mojtaba> Is there anything like crouton for ubuntu?
<DaniKitten> I'm using an SD Card for booting
<DaniKitten> and saving everything I download
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Is the CPU in 64-bit or 32-bit ?
<mojtaba> I am looking for a simple solution to create chroot environment.
<mojtaba> (newbie)
<DaniKitten> 32-bit
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Looking up Intel Atom n270...
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Did you already try 15.10 32-bit install ?
<DaniKitten> no, I think will be greater
<DaniKitten> I will download an older Ubuntu
<DaniKitten> 12.04.5
<DaniKitten> graphilon: Will be grater, will late more to download
<DaniKitten> graphilon: I'll try with 12.04 precise pangolin
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Depending on your CPU and mem sizes, the more newer they are, the later the distro and better support will be the case
<DaniKitten> yes
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  to create a simple chroot, paste this in a terminal ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15296009/
<DaniKitten> I'll burn to DVD and then I'll install to my SD Card
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thanks
<grapilon> DaniKitten: You can also run Ubuntu on a flash drive, to keep it separate from the computer's hdd...but it's more complicated an install
<SomeGuy0011> Anyone else having issues with realtek rtl8723be?
<MonkeyDust> SomeGuy0011  that's a yes/no question
<DaniKitten> grapilon: Yes, but is my only wat
<grapilon> DaniKitten: 12.04 is a fairly good distro for your PC, but may not be fully graphical...you may need to run only init 3 versus init 5
<DaniKitten> grapilon: Well, graphical is not my first goal
<SomeGuy0011> MonkeyDust Mine seems to be very problematic. I downloaded the new drivers from the github repo and executed "sudo echo "options rtl8723be ant_sel=2" > /etc/modprobe.d/50-rtl8723be.conf" but to no avail. My range is extremely poor. My router is about 2 metres away and it can't even find it.
<grapilon> DaniKitten: So your choices might lie best in a cmd-line, init 3 level, or...running as a non-graphical Linux, but with system support for various programs that MIGHT be graphically available, such as gparted
<grapilon> DaniKitten: My Lenovo Thinkpad W550s runs init 5, a graphical Ubuntu Linux, for 15.10 (laptop is a 2015 model)
<DaniKitten> grapilon: Both will be fine
<DaniKitten> Yes
<DaniKitten> Your laptop is too new, my laptop is HP 2140, from 2009
<grapilon> DaniKitten: 12.04 might work. What was your graphics card ?
<DaniKitten> I don't known, must be SoundBlaster compatible, Intel(R)
<grapilon> DaniKitten: I found that most 2009 PCs can run graphical Ubuntu 12.04
<DaniKitten> On the BIOS I can't find info. about my sound card
<Kira9204> why not 14 or 15?
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  my laptop is from 2009 too, works fine with 14.04
<Kira9204> if anything the hardware support is better
<grapilon> DaniKitten: What's the BIOS version and make ?
<DaniKitten> HP, version 1.0, not compatible with APM Version 1.1
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Looking up HP version 1.0...
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Ugh, I forgot about HP PCs...Is your BIOS something other than AMI, Phoenix, or Award ? HP, version 1.0 ?
<DaniKitten> Yes, is a laptop, It doesn't say if is AMI or Award or Phoenix
<DaniKitten> just HP
<DaniKitten> Hewlett-Packard
<grapilon> DaniKitten: It could be an in-house BIOS, which sometimes is a pain to update/upgrade
<DaniKitten> yes
<DaniKitten> I've never update
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Yeah, so you need to research updating your BIOS, if you cannot load Linux up properly. I'll go check on 12.04 and see if this is still under an LTS. It was a 2010 release, though
<DaniKitten> But my laptop is obsolete
<DaniKitten> I can't found updates for my BIOS
<DaniKitten> from HP website
<MonkeyDust> DaniKitten  pastebin the output of  sudo dmidecode --type 2     http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DaniKitten> Why?
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Hmm, indeed. However, the 12.04 is your best bet, since your system is a 2009. What do you plan to do, update your BIOS, d/l 12.04, and/or run a non-graphical Ubuntu Linux ?
<DaniKitten> Nothing, I'll try with older Ubuntu until I can run properly
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Ubuntu's lead time is about six months before a graphical Linux setup is available. So if your plan is to run any init level Linux, a 2010 Linux version (x86, x86_32 or similar) is ideal
<DaniKitten> I'll try
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Good luck, and happy weekend to you !
<gagalicious> i saw gtar in mac, what's ubuntu equivalent of gtar?
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  what's gtar?
<MonkeyDust> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jk> i hve hp 1301 au 2.5gb ram andihave instaled ubantu 14.04 dual but with win 7 now on startup it get hand even i have chnage grub ro to rw
<DaniKitten> grapilon: also for you
<grapilon> DaniKitten: Thanks !
<grapilon> gagalicious: If you're referring to Gnu Tape Archiver, that's what Linux has
<grapilon> Hi, those who just joined #ubuntu
<DaniKitten> Hello
<nickanon> I am not able to add ppa via terminal. when I type command to add ppa it gets struck for an hour. What should I do?
<alkisg> nickanon: what command are you using?
<grapilon> nickanon: What is ppa ?
<nickanon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:numix/ppa
<MonkeyDust> grapilon  a ppa is an external software source
<alkisg> nickanon: does this return anything? env|grep proxy
<nickanon> nothing
<nickanon> it just gets struck. No response
<grapilon> nickanon: Thanx
<delt_> Hello
<delt_> what's a good sheet music editor to create musical partitions?
<MonkeyDust> delt_  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<delt_> MonkeyDust: yeah probably...thanks
<alkisg> nickanon: can you add other PPAs?
<nickanon> nope.. I tried
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: how can I destroy the chroot environment?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  moment...
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  sudo umount /var/chroot/proc; sudo rm -r /var/chroot
<grapilon> delt: There are three such apps/programs: uw@unaffiliated/cliluw) has joined channel #ubuntu
<grapilon> > Skyrid3r: What's your deployment language or script ? Are you going to automate the
<grapilon>   install ?
<grapilon> *** malachi (~malachi@cpe-74-74-105-174.stny.res.rr.com) has joined channel #ubuntu
<grapilon> *** Signoff: Oatmeal (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thanks
<grapilon> Whoops, sorry for the flood
<delt> grapilon: wuh?
<MonkeyDust> grapilon  next time, use a !pastebin
<alkisg> nickanon: what does this tell you?  apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0F164EE
<grapilon> delt: Try this link: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3056
<alkisg> sudo
<nickanon> lol.. it started working... Dont know what was wrong with it
<delt> grapilon: thanks
<vilitaltti>  /quit
<grapilon> delt: yw
<grapilon> MonkeyDust: Fair enough, pastebin works :)
<delt> grapilon: uh that's from like 20 years ago :D
<delt> i had just started using linux by then hehe
<grapilon> delt: Well, I didn't mention the date, did I ;)
<alkisg> delt, rosegarden last release was on 26th of february
<delt> alkisg: might be worth looking into, thanks again
<craptalk> i had problem failed to fetch ppa something when i ran sudo apt-get update, and somehow i got this command to fix it, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf , did i remove everything on the list dir?
<alkisg> Yes but they're recreated on the next apt-get update
<delt> heh i didn't even have rosegarden installed on this mint system...how the hell did i survive all these months without it :D
<MonkeyDust> delt  mint is not supported here
<delt> MonkeyDust: but it is a derivative of ubuntu, right?
<MonkeyDust> !mint | delt
<ubottu> delt: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<delt> ah ok, thanks for the info.
<grapilon> delt: I found some more links at LinuxLinks.com. There's also Lilypond, Musescore, Denemo, TuxGuitar, Impro-Visor, Frescobaldi, and Canorus
<delt> grapilon: thanks again, i think i have used musescore in the past, but had a few problems with it
<R13ose> How do I copy files from command line to a windows machine?  I have tried a number of ways but they are failing.
<grapilon> R13ose: Are you dual booting Linux and Windows ?
<delt> grapilon: and tuxguitar works "kind of" ok for piano if you invent a guitar with 130 frets and 40 strings :D
<villab> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on a new system.  During the install I tried to find a way to encrypt all the predefined partitions except boot and windows.  I was unable to find a way to do this.  There only seems to be options for 'all' or nothing, with the option to encrypt to /home?  Am I just missing something?
<R13ose> grapilon: two different machines on the same network
<grapilon> delt: Is that what they call a Mandolin ?
<delt> haha
<delt> mandolin has 4 strings
<delt> tuned like a violin in fact
<grapilon> R13ose: Easiest way, I think, is to use a flash or thumb drive
<delt> well, 4 pairs of strings to be exact
<R13ose> grapilon: I don't have one large enough at the moment.
<alkisg> R13ose: one easy way is to install openssh-server in linux, and use filezilla+sftp on windows
<delt> ok, thanks for all the info guys!
<grapilon> delt: Okay. There was a stringed instrument in a YouTube video I saw, and it sounded almost like a plucked cello. It was a school in the Philippines
<alkisg> R13ose: Why does it need to be command line?
<R13ose> alkisg: that seems GUI when I am using command line.
<R13ose> alkisg: because I can't boot into GUI
<alkisg> R13ose: its' gui on the windows side only
<grapilon> R13ose: What size of files are you looking to copy ?
<alkisg> It's command line on the linux side
<DaniKitten> No
<R13ose> the total directory is 18.8GB
<R13ose> I am using a liveusb and the openssh-server is not a command there and not sure I can install
<alkisg> R13ose: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on linux, and download filezilla portable on windows. No gui needed on linux. But of course you could also do it via smbclient or via a linux live cd
<stegbth> Hi
<stegbth> i found an old Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server
<grapilon> R13ose: As an aside, if you have a USB 3.0 port, the transfer will be a bit faster
<alkisg> R13ose: a liveusb without GUI and without the ability to install software? Why don't you use an ubuntu live stick?
<MonkeyDust> stegbth  10.04 is !eol
<ubuntu789> Hi,  I'm trying to configure my wireless driver in Ubuntu,  I know my card is a Qualcomm atheros,  but I am not sure exactly which model,  how can I go about finding this out?
<grapilon> stegbth: That is worthy of a museum piece :)
<stegbth> when i try to "do-release-upgrade" it hangs at some missing packages and screen ends
<R13ose> my usbkey is only 120MB
<stegbth> i know this eol
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | stegbth
<ubottu> stegbth: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alkisg> R13ose: and you're sure you can't just apt-get install openssh-server while it's running?
<stegbth> a time ago
<grapilon> ubuntu789: Have you looked it up in /proc ?
<squinty> stegbth,  i would lose it again.  no support   which explains the problems you are facing
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  I'm not too familiar with linux
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  not sure what you mean
<stegbth> squinty, i am here cause there are upgrade problems. i on the way to upgrade
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | ubuntu789 start here
<ubottu> ubuntu789 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<piglit> what is a good command to see what kind of pc belongs to a certain IP ?
<stegbth> ubottu, thanks i will try
<ubottu> stegbth: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grapilon> ubuntu789: If Linux has found the Qualcomm Atheros card/device, there will be an entry in /proc that might denote "Qualcomm", "Atheros", or similar
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  I've successfully installed broadcom drivers,  I know how to go about installing them,   but it just says qualcomm atheros no exact model number i just want to be sure i install the right thing thats all but thanks I will read
<grapilon> piglit: Have you tried netstat ?
<R13ose> alkisg: I can't and read that tce-load might be the command to use but when I do tce-load -wi openssh-server nothing happens.
<grapilon> ubuntu789: You can traverse the /proc directory. This is the cmd-line version of yast
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  says my card works out of the box,  but it does not
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  says my card works out of the box actually disregard that
<graps> ubuntu789: Are you checking for the card in Linux ? Are you using a graphical tool ?
<piglit> <grapilon> how does it work if i want to know who 192.168.0.02 is ?
<graps> piglit: Try "netstat 192.168.0.02"
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  not sure what you mean,  lspci  only tells me my card is qualcomm atheros, I'm just trying to find the right driver for it so I can install it so my wifi works
<graps> ubuntu789: A good method would be to look it up in Windows, if you have dual-booted your PC. Otherwise, is it a separate device from your PC ? Is it plugged in or attached by a cable ?
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  it's built in card , laptop,  yeah I have dual boot,
<piglit> graps: i dont have windows ....
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042]    is all i can find lol
<graps> ubuntu789: You've tried searching it in Google/Ixquick ?
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  been scouring google always before i come to this IRC channel
<graps> piglit: netstat provides connected items, sorta like ports, that describe what is connected to your system. If you do a man netstat, you'll get more detalis
<graps> detalis > details
<SchrodingersScat> !info nmap | piglit
<ubottu> piglit: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.47-7 (wily), package size 3678 kB, installed size 17434 kB
<ubuntu789> grapilon:  think my driver is "ath9k" now
<graps> ubuntu789: Yeah, I think you've got a lead there. Also, Qualcomm's website...you've checked there ?
<piglit> graps: it is not connected to my pc
<ubuntu789> graps:  yeah well I know my card is qualcomm atheros i just cant seem to get an output for an exact model
<hp_> Hola
<graps> piglit: That's good, I guess ? :) Otherwise, check nmap too
<graps> hp_: Hola, que tal ?
<R13ose> Any other thoughts?
<ioria> R13ose, about what ?
<graps> R13ose: Have you tried Costco or Best Buy for cheaper thumb drives ?
<R13ose> I might go there
<R13ose> ioria: transferring files over to a windows machine from a live usb key
<graps> ubuntu789: I'd try to open up the PC and read the card directly, to see if it is printed on the board or fan or something
<ioria> R13ose, install an ftp server on win ?
<R13ose> ioria: this is 18.8GB
<ioria> R13ose, oh...
<ubuntu789> graps:  this laptop is gay,  you literally have to take it right apart to get the HDD out,
<graps> R13ose: The last time I bought, a 128GB thumb drive at Best Buy was going for $50
<ioria> R13ose, well, you can mount with cifs a win folder, and copy the file over it ?
<R13ose> Yes and I will do that but I can't at the moment.
<graps> ubuntu789: Probably not gay, probably heterosexual ;)
<ballison> trying to upgrade my old version of ubuntu and i'm running "do-release-upgrade" and it's just bombing and exiting with the error "Aborting"
<R13ose> ioria: yes but how am I able to see the win folder?
<craptalk> is 700MB enough for backing up my ubuntu file system?
<ubuntu789> graps:  well yeah. grrr
<craptalk> making disc image perhaps?
<graps> craptalk: Depends on what you're backing up
<craptalk> graps: the whole system, so then if something happen i can just put it into my cdRom
<craptalk> or maybe clonezilla?
<ballison> great pastebin is dead
<graps> craptalk: If you have large data files, like .mov or .avi, then you might need a larger backup device/instrument (maybe a thumb drive, 64 or 128 GB)
<MonkeyDust> ballison  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<craptalk> graps: well, i was thinking about putting it into multiple discs, since i have CD-R several pieces here, and 700 MB each
<ballison> http://hastebin.com/raw/ijivijomit
<ballison> thats what happens when i try to do a release upgrade
<alkisg> R13ose: if you're using tinycorelinux, what are you doing asking for support in #ubuntu?!
<ioria> R13ose,  create a folder on win (give permissions or select Public) and sudo mount -t cifs -o username= ,password=  //ip/folder  /home/user/mountpoint
<DoverMo> i'm getting a whopping 0-35 kb/s from us.archive.ubuntu
<DoverMo> anyone else?
<R13ose> alkisg: because my system crash was a ubuntu distro
<graps> craptalk: Yes, 700MB is good for CD-R/RW discs, but your box or container you keep them in will need to accommodate a lot of discs, and sooner rather than later
<craptalk> graps: last time i did it for my windows system, it spitted it out, couldnt continue, dont know why, i thougt i was following its steps
<ioria> R13ose,  cifs-utils required
<alkisg> R13ose: and how are we going to help you install e.g. openssh in tinycorelinux? we know ubuntu, not tinycorelinux...
<craptalk> graps: i want to use all of them since i have bought it
<R13ose> alkisg: true, sorry, I will walk away
<craptalk> graps: but i failed to do it the last time i tried
<R13ose> ioria: I don't have that
<graps> craptalk: Sure, that's fine.
<alkisg> R13ose: just get an ubuntu live stick
<ioria> R13ose,  install it
<graps> craptalk: What CD/DVD/Blu-Ray drive do you use ?
<R13ose> ioria: not letting me
<DoverMo> it could be the storm/rain f**king up wires
<ioria> R13ose,  ohh
<ballison> Aborting
<R13ose> alkisg: is there one ubuntu live stick that is smaller then 120MB?
<craptalk> graps: like its brand?
<graps> craptalk: Yes
<craptalk> graps: how to check it?
<craptalk> graps: maybe hitachi something, toshiba maybe?
<graps> craptalk: If you can't find it in /proc, then you might have to search for it via /dev or open the PC up
<ubuntu789> graps:  well... its atheros  168c:0042 (rev 30)
<touil76> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. My dmesg shows warning from apparmor concerning evince and evince-thumbnailer, both being denied the access to the /usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so.2.0.6 file. Any clue of the cause of this behaviour ?
<ballison> is it not possible to upgrade from lucid?
<ubuntu789> graps:  posts seem to be complicated to get this workign
<craptalk> graps: let me see
<graps> ubuntu789: Have you already tried the Qualcomm site ?
<UbuntuDude> everytime I'm trying to print the default paper size is Letter and I've manually change to A4 on every single hectic printing job ... how to make A4 the default once and forever
<UbuntuDude> :((
<DoverMo> unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ wtf
<ubuntu789> graps:  cant find nothing on there to help me
<graps> UbuntuDude: Have you tried tinkering with the printer driver ?
<alkisg> R13ose: your usb stick is only 120 mb, or does it only have that free space left in it? You could easily move a couple of files e.g. in windows temporarily...
<UbuntuDude> graps: nope .. where that is?
<ubuntu789> graps:  cant find nothing on there to help me
<R13ose> alkisg: that is the same of the usb stick
<pilne> sometimes i wonder just how people run into these problems... like... what are you poking at to encounter these issues?
<ubuntu789> graps:  site is useless
<graps> ubuntu789: Well, yeah, the Q-comm site is rather large. Have you tried in Google "Qualcomm Atheros version description location" ?
<DoverMo> ok for some reason apt-get didn't quit
<ubuntu789> graps:  description location?
<ballison> http://hastebin.com/raw/ugikicuvid
<R13ose> alkisg: size*
<graps> ubuntu789: Something like that, or "Atheros version board desc"
<ballison> so it's not possible to upgrade from lucid ?
<alkisg> R13ose: I've never heard of usb sticks of 120MB size
<R13ose> alkisg: I know me either
<graps> ballison: Is lucid a graphical tool ?
<craptalk> graps: i got its vendor info as in ATAPI
<alkisg> R13ose: well, you could burn a cd then
<alkisg> Or use mini.iso to install a minimal system
<graps> alkisg: Maybe a usb stick of 128 MB
<ballison> graps: I thought this channel was for ubuntu
<DoverMo> okay. well i'm only getting 60% of my normal connection, however the us.archive.ubuntu server is only running at about 7% or less of what it could be
<R13ose> alkisg: there is no CD ROM Drive on that machine
<ballison> deb http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main universe
<ballison> lucid is a version of ubuntu
<graps> craptalk: That's the generic
<alkisg> R13ose: you don't need one there, you can use the livecd on another pc and a one-line netboot script
<DoverMo> ballison, is there a server list?
<touil76> Nobody for me ?
<ballison> DoverMo???
<graps> ballison: You can upgrade anything. You're good enough, you're smart enough, and dog gone it, people like you
<UbuntuDude> graps: oh that is crap idea .. I tried several time on windows as well .. it's seems to be every OS issue .. the default keep comming back to Letter instead of A4 doesn't matter how manytimes I change it from control panel or printer properties
<R13ose> alkisg: can I do that with USB too?
<ballison> http://hastebin.com/raw/ugikicuvid
<alkisg> R13ose: I don't know of any proper 120 mb live usb sticks
<DoverMo> ballison, i need a list of servers in the us. us.archive is broke
<UbuntuDude> e.g. https://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/r800__/r800__rf/vari_4.htm
<squinty> ubuntu789:  may or may not be of use   http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=305292  see comment #9
<alkisg> With an 1GB stick, sure
<graps> UbuntuDude: Nothing's better than writing your own printer driver
<craptalk> graps: so is there any lead to my case? cause i failed to do it into multiple discs?
<graps> UbuntuDude: But, I empathize with your plight
<R13ose> alkisg: I do and there are a few.
<alkisg> R13ose: well, use one with openssh or samba client in it then
<DoverMo> or i guess mirrors
<UbuntuDude> graps: thanks f I don't need your empathy
<UbuntuDude> graps: thanks but I don't need your empathy
<graps> craptalk: Have you reasearched the method with which you are trying to back up system and data files ?
<UbuntuDude> I'm just looking for a permanent solution to this issue
<Gallomimia> touil76: note that 12.04 is out of support by now... might be why no one knows the answer
<ubuntu827> was trying to solve atheros wireless driver problem accidentally logged out forgot who i was talking to
<Gallomimia> 3years on desktop isn't it??
<graps> UbuntuDude: Have you tried searching through the printer's website ?
<SchrodingersScat> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<DoverMo> i'll just try out this mirror
<Gallomimia> oh it is still. ok
<graps> ubuntu827: Are you familiar with ubuntu789 ?
<craptalk> graps: i was on google all the time, well, maybe i am giving you a vague explanation, anyway will tell you next time if i really having the same thing
<ubuntu827> graps:   that was me lol
<SchrodingersScat> Gallomimia: I forget if that's before or after they included desktop with server version support.
<graps> craptalk: Okay
<touil76> Thank you Gallomimia.
<graps> ubuntu827: So, what was it you were trying to do, again ?
<Gallomimia> yeah. seems it is still within support, but just barely
<alkisg> touil76: why do you have a local liblcms2 instead of using the one from ubuntu?
<pilne> well with 16.04 on the horizon... yeah
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure if i'll upgrade to 16.04 any time soon. i'll need to spend some time getting familiar with systemd
<ubuntu827> graps:   install the driver for my Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30) so that the wifi card works
<graps> Gallomimia: Just man that daemon, or look it up in the Internet
<craptalk> graps: i have been using linux over a year perhaps, but i think there is more to it than just tweaking or changing some theme, do you know where should i look up to know more about its system? is it even good to know it? since linux giving us permission to know the system
<squinty> ubuntu827:  may or may not be of use   http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=305292  see comment #9
<DoverMo> oh yey. this local mirror actually works
<graps> ubuntu827: Yeah...try looking on Google, or Ixquick, for the wifi card. You may have to update the BIOS, which would be beneficial for Windows, and maybe Linux, if someone's already written a driver to access the card
<ubuntu827> graps:   k brb
<graps> craptalk: Yeah, ubuntu.com and a few other places (maybe linuxlinks.com) can point you in the proper direction
<ballison> do-release-upgrade fails for me
<ballison> is there something else i should run that replaces do-release-upgrade since do-release-upgrade does not work?
<DoverMo> ballison, whats the fail message
<R13ose> alkisg: I think I got openssh to install on there.  What is the next step?
<alkisg> R13ose: can you run `ssh user@localhost` ?
<alkisg> If yes, then use filezilla on windows to transfer the files
<touil76> alkisg : No idea.
<alkisg> touil76: then remove it from /usr/local
<ballison> DoverMo: again --> http://hastebin.com/raw/ugikicuvid
<ballison> it's just giving me an "Aborting" at the end.
<MonkeyDust> graps  https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public?preview=Ubuntu+Linux+Toolbox.pdf
<R13ose> alkisg: connection is failing but this mean that ssh is installed.
<DoverMo> ballison, the translation mirrors didn't update
<touil76> When I try to remove it with synaptic, it says it is used by many programs. So I don't want to.
<R13ose> alkisg: I have to setup a filezilla thing on my windows machine?
<alkisg> R13ose: it's a portable .exe
<ballison> DoverMo: what's the mean?
<DoverMo> ballison, it means that apt-get update failed for some reason. try running the command byitself
<R13ose> alkisg: link?
<graps> MonkeyDust: I would have to create a Dropbox account, which, I think...I did, a year ago. However, I lost the password ;)
<ballison> apt-get update works
<alkisg> R13ose: i'm sure you'll find it in google, first hit etc
<DoverMo> ballison, it doesn't spit out any warnings?
<squinty> R13ose, might also want to take a lool at WinSCP (freebie) for windows
<ballison> nope.  no errors
<R13ose> alkisg: the client one?
<alkisg> Yup
<squinty> look that is
<graps> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the link. I'll Ixquick it and peruse the toolbox
<DoverMo> ballison, then possibly the mirrors have out of date translation packages
<ballison> i'm currently 10.04 trying to go to i guess precise
<R13ose> alkisg: okay I am looking into this.
<DoverMo> oh geez
<ballison> DoverMo: Right.  I'm currenlty at lucid.
<day2ubuntu> is a lxde session different from lubuntu session different from ubuntu session?
<ioria> ballison, you already read this , right ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<day2ubuntu> from login
<graps> day2ubuntu: In a word, yes :)
<DoverMo> ballison, okay
<ecdhe> I have windows10 installed and want to dual-boot ubuntu.  With win7, the ubuntu livecd installer gave me the option to "install alongside" windows, but it doesn't seem to recognized it now.
<MonkeyDust> day2ubuntu  lxde/lubuntu is lighter than unity/ubuntu
<graps> day2ubuntu: However, getting more into the session definition, there are similarities
<ecdhe> How can I get Ubuntu to install grub so that it will start both windows 10 and ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ecdhe  not
<graps> ecdhe: Are you using the Grub2 loader ?
<R13ose> alkisg: okay I have this installed, now what?
<DoverMo> ballison, did you try this? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/
<MonkeyDust> ecdhe  you boot one at a time
<graps> MonkeyDust: Heh heh
<alkisg> R13ose: now you use it to connect via sftp to the linux openssh server, and transfer your files
<DoverMo> ballison, replace vi with nano
<ecdhe> graps, I just have the livecd installer, and I don't want to run it and just wipe out my windows boot partition.
<graps> ecdhe: I agree, don't wipe out any partitions
<graps> ecdhe: Are you familiar with dual booting ?
<MonkeyDust> ecdhe  but they cannot boot simultaneously
<ecdhe> It seems like with XP, windows had a single, bootable partition.  When ubuntu "installed alongside" it would create a boot (with grub there), a swap, and a root partition, and configure grub to point to windows.
<ecdhe> But all this happened automatically.
<ecdhe> Now with Win10, it's got its own boot partition.
<lustic> graps:   i went through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304250   it really seemed like it was going to work but nothing after reboot
<lustic> graps:  im the atheros guy
<ecdhe> And the livecd installer doesn't seem to recognize it as an OS with which it can coexist.
<graps> ecdhe: It all happened automagically with two boot options (or more), right ?
<ballison> DoverMo: yes i did a google first. :)
<UbuntuDude> graps: I'm really wondering what you're trying to do here! are you really trying to help to mock people who asks ubuntu related questions? anyway .. I found the solution and it has ZERO relation with driver, it's all about the ubuntu
<lustic> IMPOSSIBLE to get my wifi working
<graps> lustic: Okay. Looking at the thread...
<ballison> DoverMo: I think the problem is i have to use "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com" instead
<ecdhe> graps, the Ubuntu livecd installer would set this up automatically.
<craptalk> after i partition some free space for my ubuntu and i just want to rejoin its partition another, but i cant do it, do you know why? i tried to delete the volume but i cant rejoin it to another partition? please help
<DoverMo> ballison, that's what i was thinking. even though 10.04 is technically lts, you might have to use old-releases
<graps> UbuntuDude: Sorry about my facetiousness. Anyway, right on, you've solved your problem
<lustic> graps:  i tried yours suggested thread but the file requested by wget wouldn't work
<ballison> DoverMo:  Nope that bombs out as well.
<R13ose> alkisg: I need to start the server on the linux side first right?
<DoverMo> ballison, how does it bomb
<ballison> So it's not possible to upgrade a lucid ubuntu server?
<DoverMo> same error?
<alkisg> R13ose: you first need to make ssh localhost succeed, yes
<ballison> DOverMo: same error
<Anny> #django
<DoverMo> ballison, old-releases SHOULD at the very least upgrade you to the next version up until 13.10. hmm. why not just to apt-get clean to start?
<UbuntuDude> graps: Yes and thanks for your useless unrelated questions which helped me to find solutions on my own.
<UbuntuDude> seriously
<graps> lustic: Not sure about your Atheros card. Maybe ask the room about your current problem
<ballison> DoverMo: Did not work.
<graps> UbuntuDude: Well, I'm glad you were able to solve your issue. This would be different if I was being paid to help users in here
<UbuntuDude> anyway I'm documenting all these issues in one big log and probably will write some book about it and share online
<R13ose> alkisg: I am getting an error "ssh connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused."  I am trying to do ssh tc@localhost start or with an ip address.
<ballison> should i go change all my sources.list lines from lucid to precise ?
<UbuntuDude> noobs need more assistance than just keep asking em what they did or didn't do
<alkisg> R13ose: I can't help you with tinycorelinux, I'm not using it, try asking it its irc channel, whatever that is
<graps> UbuntuDude: Good. Helping people with computer problems is a good thing
<R13ose> alkisg: thanks
<lustic> wireless hell
<DoverMo> ballison, maybe. do-release-upgrade does that automatically, but maybe it doesnt with 10.04
<UbuntuDude> graps: Yes .. I'll try to organize and shape it in a good pdf format before uploading online
<ballison> DoverMo: do-release-upgrade is creating a sources.list.distUpgrade, but it's not actually changing the version
<graps> UbuntuDude: Now I remember why I keep coming back to irc: It's the people
<DoverMo> ballison, also, did you uncomment partner and extras?
<DoverMo> ballison, that might help
<teo_> hey
<Gallomimia> i've heard many bad things about do-release-upgrade
<ballison> i don't have partner and extras
<Gallomimia> i've heard recommendations not to use it. to backup and clean install instead
<DoverMo> Gallomimia, it's a lot better than fedora's methods xD
<Gallomimia> i figure that since it's not something that gets used often, so it doesn't get many bug reports
<ballison> DoverMo: I updated sources.list from lucid to precise.... going to try do-release-upgrade now
<MonkeyDust> i tried do-release upgrade for testing purposes, it took hours and i had to stay at the pc, to confirm some settings
<Gallomimia> measuring yourself by someone else's yardstick is a good way to wind up disappointed all the time.
<Gallomimia> but agreed. it's better
<Ben64> Gallomimia: it works very well unless you have a bunch of PPAs
<xangua> ballison: do not edit your source list manually
<UbuntuDude> graps: same reasons why I keep running away from irc every now and then it's people
<DoverMo> fedoras post-upgrade or yum methods were bollocks
<ballison> xangua: before lucid, that's how you would do it.
<graps> UbuntuDude: Thank God the cycle comes back full circle. If people could solve their own problems, we'd all be doctors or PhD's
<Ben64> ballison: pretty sure that was never how to do it
<xangua> ballison: no
<Gallomimia> in either case... it's not a simple thing to test. and the best testing comes from regular users reporting errors in strange use-cases
<ballison> xangua: do-releases-upgrade does not work for lucid
<ballison> is there a solution for this?
<graps> UbuntuDude: Have you considered working for a non-profit company ?
<ballison> xangua: http://hastebin.com/raw/ugikicuvid
<Gallomimia> can you imagine how many system's you'd need to run and rerun constantly to effectively test the do-release-upgrade ?
<xangua> ! Eol | ballison did you follow the instructions?
<ubottu> ballison did you follow the instructions?: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DoverMo> ballison, did you even try uncommenting those 2 translation mirrors
<xangua> It would also be faster to fresh install a supported release
<ballison> DoverMo: no idea what mirrors you are talking about
<ballison> DoverMo: when i do a 'apt-get update" i get no errors
<DoverMo> ballison, *picardfacepalm.jpg* the 2 mirrors that are GIVING the errors
<ballison> DoverMo: No mirrors are giving any errors
<DoverMo> ballison,Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Translation-en
<DoverMo> Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Translation-en
<DoverMo> Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Translation-en
<DoverMo> Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Translation-en
<DoverMo> kk
<MonkeyDust> DoverMo  next time, use a pastebin
<ballison> when i changed to old-releases.ubuntu.com those went away
<Ben64> your paste doesn't show that
<ballison> Ben64: updating hastebin now.
<ballison> nevermind - I got more errors for old-releases.ubuntu.com  :(
<ioria> ballison, can you paste  sources.list ?
<ballison> sure
 * graps looks around
<DoverMo> 10.04 is lts, so it should upgrade without old-release. If the translation mirror, or any mirror is giving an err, it should be uncommented
<DoverMo> basic logics
<ballison> ioria: http://hastebin.com/raw/owayaziduz
<SchrodingersScat> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<DoverMo> so uncomment translation-en
<ballison> DoverMo: lts or not  it bombs when i do a "do-release-upgrade"
<ioria> ballison, you 're on lucid now ?  if you run sudo apt-get upgrade   and  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<MonkeyDust> ballison  fresh install takes about 15-20 minutes
<ballison> DoverMo: I don't know what you mean by "uncomment translation-en"  There is no "translatio-en" in my sources.list.
<neyder_> hi there, i got this anoying ads with every page I visit from this domain: ww1.searchadredirect.com
<graps> neyder_: Are you being forced to go to that page ?
<neyder_> i'm using firefox 44.0.2 in wily
<neyder_> graps, it is forced because i write or click a link, page loads but after a second it is redirected to that domain
<ballison> DoverMo:  http://hastebin.com/raw/guwuxadele
<ballison> DoverMo: What are you telling me to uncomment?
<ballison> there's nothing to uncomment.
<graps> neyder_: I did a search on that page with Ixquick, and no web results are found. Maybe it's on a redirection script or command
<MonkeyDust> neyder_  delete the ~/.cache folder, restart FF ... guess that will solve it
<ballison> And here's the results of it failing on a "do-release-upgrade"
<ballison> http://hastebin.com/raw/xupizegowu
<graps> MonkeyDust: Do you think neyder_ should also check the hosts file ?
<ballison> notice at the topic it does a "apt-get update" and that works... then it does i don't know what and starts getting ERRs
<tsimonq2> hmm, this is really weird, all YouTube videos and everything on my system is sped up, it's not only YouTube
<ballison> DoverMo: where is it getting Translation-en from ???
<ballison> i see on the paste that it did a get and pulled it... but why?
<neyder_> graps, nothing in hosts two lines 127.0.0.1
<ballison> i did a recursive grep on /etc/apt looking for TranlationsIndex and got nothing back
<ballison> so where is it getting that from?
<neyder_> graps, common ipv6 lines, and 3 lines at my own
<graps> neyder_: Okay, then maybe you could change your landing page when you start the browser
<ballison> "do-release-upgrade" failing on lucid server --> http://hastebin.com/raw/xupizegowu
<neyder_> start page is duck duck go
<ballison> DoverMo: I don't know where it's getting all the "Translation-en" stuff from... and that's what's breaking it.
<graps> neyder_: Okay, then...ww1.searchadredirect.com, is it bothering your web browsing ?
<neyder_> graps, yup and some times it appears to false adult pages
<ballison> i tried this and it did not work either --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74653/how-can-i-remove-the-translation-entries-in-apt
<ioria> ballison, can  you run sudo apt-get upgrade   and  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<neyder_> It's weird since it started on my android every time i was reading pages with Feedly,  my app get freezed and only showing adds, the the same got me on desktop with firefox and feedly, and now with any page I visit
<SchrodingersScat> great, you've isolated the problem
<neyder_> MonkeyDust, it seems that it worked, how do you know
<graps> neyder_: Hmm, have you tried MonkeyDust's suggestion already ?
<ballison> ioria: http://hastebin.com/raw/ukeyafogir
<MonkeyDust> neyder_  not the first time, some piece of code in a webpage, that's stored in ~/.cache
<ballison> ioria: nothing to update
<neyder_> graps, yes, and It seems that worked, clicking on links and old pages that got redirected.
<graps> Make a note of it ! Good tip
<lustic> graps:  you there
<graps> lustic: Hi again
<lustic> graps:  i am now wireless!
<ioria> ballison, cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<neyder_> I'll try to clear cache in feedly and firefox apps in android, it was a painto read news and browins mobile
<graps> lustic: Congrtulations ! You just needed a little push ;)
<neyder_> thanks MonkeyDust graps
<graps> neyder_: yw
<lustic> graps:  in the end i found a simple package all I had to do was run an .sh file in a package   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2281584&page=2&p=13414356&viewfull=1#post13414356   its the first post,  so simple someone made it for me
<ballison> ioria: http://hastebin.com/raw/umixidipix
<lustic> graps:  thanks for all your patience man,  this chat room has helped me countlessss times cause of people like you
<graps> lustic: Well, don't forget that this is free advice too. Some people expect a lot of things when they have to pay for the information
<graps> lustic: Teach someone else, pay it forward :)
<ioria> ballison,  have you tried changing repos  (not the old.relese) ?
<ballison> ioria: i tried old-release
<ballison> but i shouldn't have to.  should be able to just run "do-release-upgrade"
<lustic> graps:  oh I know, i seen someone cursing your name earlier haha,  in my opinion this room is full of highly skilled advice,   yeah I'm not the most technical as most here but I still help if I read something  can help with , anyway im out thanks a lot man!
<graps> lustic: See you later
<ballison> DoverMo: I got no ERR's this time.  I've disabled the Translation-en gets, and so i got no errors and it still bombed on me.
<ballison> DoverMo:  http://hastebin.com/raw/huyibugeze
<ballison> ioraia: http://hastebin.com/raw/huyibugeze  <- that what i get from do-release-upgrade
<ioria> ballison,   df -H
<rakesh71> hai
<ballison> plenty of space. 13% used
<rakesh71> clear
<graps> rakesh71: Hi
<day3ubuntu> I opened a .conf file, but when i try to save it won't.  How do I save the changes?
<ballison> I got it working
<rakesh71> with which editor you opened
<day3ubuntu> I think it defualted "mousepad"
<ballison> ioria: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425355/error-authenticating-some-packages-while-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> day3ubuntu  and in which folder? for anything outside /home, you need sudo
<day3ubuntu> can I sudo from an editor to save?
<ioria> ballison,  ^*^
<ioria> ballison,  omg
 * graps thinks it's high time to leave
<MonkeyDust> day3ubuntu  use gksu for gui programs ... eg: gksu gedit [file]
<ioria> ballison,  "don't do this unless you know what you are doing"
<day3ubuntu> monkeydust it is a /usr/share file
<graps> All right all, it's been fun, and a bit scary too ! See you all later
<Saeid> hi, i use this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and install nvidia-319 but can't use optirun and lsmod | grep nvidia don't get me any output plz help me
<ihmSelbst_> hi all
<Saeid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15298566/
<mattkim> hi
<MonkeyDust> day3ubuntu  ok, in a terminal, type   gksu /usr/share/[filename]
<MonkeyDust> day3ubuntu  or sudo -e /usr/share/[filename]   to edit in terminal
<ballison> ioria: It's working now.  I had to use these two pages to get through the errors:
<ballison> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74653/how-can-i-remove-the-translation-entries-in-apt
<ballison>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/425355/error-authenticating-some-packages-while-upgrade
<ballison> and now 'do-release-upgrade" works.
<Elliptic_Curve> hello everybody
<ballison> DoverMo and ioria:  Thank you fo your help !
<Elliptic_Curve> you are welcome
<ioria> ballison, solved ?
<ballison> ioria: well it's upgrading the OS right now.  :)
<ioria> ballison, ok.....
<FourFire> Hello, i am trying to get openCL installed on ubuntu 15.10
<squinty> Saeid,  maybe take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics    seem to recall that nvidia-prime is recommended these days over bumblebee
<FourFire> I have followed this guide: http://www.eriksmistad.no/getting-started-with-opencl-and-gpu-computing/ (subsituting the latest version)
<FourFire> However, the application which I am compiling with opencl flag is giving an error as follows:
<Saeid> squinty, ok tnx :)
<FourFire> "Could not find OPENCL (missing: OPENCL_LIBRARY) (Found version "2.0")"
<FourFire> so WTF, it's installed but it's the wrong version?
<FourFire> the program I am trying to compile with cmake is GROMACS 5.1.2, a molecular dynamics simulation program
<SchrodingersScat> !language | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FourFire> SchrodingersScat, apologies, I've been strugling with this issue on an off for a couple of months now...
<bass> bizzare bug I think - i change the "file association" of mp4 files ... and something immediately changes it back! how to fix this??
<plytro> how are you changing it?
<bass> plytro: System Settings > Configure file associations
<EriC^^> bass: try find ~ ! -user $USER
<squinty> highlight file name in nautilus -> right click -> properties -> open with -> select program -> make default
<plytro> I was going to say what squinty said
<EriC^^> it might be a permissions issue in the home dir
<bbaqar> I am getting a "Unit libvirtd.service failed to load: No such file or directory error" while I am starting a service on 15.10 for the first time.  I know that there is no "/lib/systemd/system/libvirtd.service" but where do i set this right in my service?
<profall> Anyone help me out with this command http://pastebin.com/vcXLrawy
<EriC^^> bbaqar: systemctl enable <service> to copy the symlinks
<bass> squinty: plytro: I tried the squinty nautilus method and it still switches back !
<EriC^^> bbaqar: your service is trying to load libvirtd ?
<bbaqar> EriC^^: Yes it is
<EriC^^> bass: give "find ~ ! -user $USER" a shot
<neyder_> profall, just put it all in yourlauncher
<bbaqar> So i changed libvirtd to libvirt-bin in the /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/<service-name>.service file
<bbaqar> EriC^^: but got the same error " Unit libvirtd.service failed to load: No such file or directory"
<bass> - EriC^^ yeah permissions looks a possible culprit - i ran "find ~ ! -user $USER" in my home dir and nothing
<EriC^^> bbaqar: i think you should check the script that's launching from the original service's config
<EriC^^> bass: that's a good thing, all the permissions are fine
<neyder_> profall, http://pastebin.com/Lu03QDP2
<EriC^^> bass: must be something else
<bass> EriC^^:  good that they are right - but bad that I still dont know where the file associations are being reset
<EriC^^> bass: do other associations stick?
<EriC^^> bass: yeah exactly
<bass> good question EriC^^ I'll try hang on
<bbaqar> EriC^^: the first thing thats mentioned over there is Requires=libvirt-bin.service
<FourFire> Hmm, I guess I email some of the gromacs developers
<bbaqar> EriC^^: So where else to look?
<bass> OK here we have the results - changing file association for mp3 works fine, same for .mkv, but with .mp4 it switches back immediately - something crazy
<ejbs_> can I somehow pass a for-loop’s counter to the template? such as for(i =0…){tmpl_func<i>(…)} ?
<\9> ejbs_: this is ubuntu support. (but for your question, assuming this is c++, no, because template parameters are decided at compile time)
<bekks> ejbs_: template for what?
<ejbs_> oh shit, sorry, wrong window
<bass> btw just trying to switch .mp4 to VLC - somehow it got associated with audacity - but it is stuck on audacity no matter what I try
<bbaqar> EriC^^: So i got past the error by running: systemctl daemon-reload
<ioria> bass xdg-open file.mp4     what it uses ?
<cobra> hallo bin neu habe ubuntu auf dem laptop ist ubuntu sicher gegen vieren frage
<bekks> !de | cobra
<ubottu> cobra: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cobra> danke
<bass> ioria: I just uninstalled Audacity which had taken over .mp4 and wouldn't give it back, and now the association is with VLC again so "xdg-open file.mp4" opens with VLC for now - just hope that continues when I reinstall Audacity :)
<ioria> bass glad you solved
<ioria> bass anyways, man mimeopen   , interesting reading :-)
<MannyLNJ> Happy Saturday to all. I need help. I was running Ubuntu as a file/print server on a laptop with a cracked screen and all was good. Now my screen is totally gone so if I mess up the system I am hosed. I am doing via ssh 'sudo apt-get update' and it's failing with failed to fetch a chrome file.
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Then you have to wait until the file can be retrieved.
<pilne> that or remove chrome... as it seems a bit useless
<MannyLNJ> pilne, i was unsure if I could savely remove it. I'm scared of messing up the system now
<pilne> does the laptop have a hdmi or other video out you could utilize?
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Of course you can remove a browser safely.
<attah> So i just switched over from mint to ubuntu-gnome.. and i hoped i could just carry over my xorg.conf to have my 4K monitor working with MST... but no such luck, has anyone here been able to get that working? (i'm on 16.04 beta, but answers from 15.10 might help too)
<MannyLNJ> pilne, Nope no HDMI and no working VGA. There is a broken monitor connector in the vga socket (prior owner did that)
<attah> An there is this in my log, which i suspect might be the culprit:  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" is not used
<pilne> ouch
<MannyLNJ> pilne, I got the laptop for free and just using it as a file server but I never setup VNC or any remote desktop because I kept failing at it. Now I really have to learn CLI
<pilne> i'd suggest learning it on another box if that one is running ok for your uses
<mintsauce> Hello. I'm trying to do-release upgrade Ubuntu 10.04.4 to 12.10. It aborts after a message along the lines of :'It was not possible to authenticate some packages.' which precedes a long list of packages, including apache2. Any ideas?
<soot_> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<attah> Anyone with a working 4K/MST setup that could share their xorg.conf?
<k1l_> mintsauce: you mean 10.04 to 12.04 right?
<mintsauce> k1l_: Yup.
<k1l_> mintsauce: i guess the packages named where intsalled from 3rd party repos or .deb or compiled yourself?
<mintsauce> k1l_: I've removed any custom ppa's, cleaned source.list etc.
<k1l_> mintsauce: but the packages are still the same ppa ones?
<mintsauce> k1l_: And having apache2 etc in there doesn't make sense - I doubt I would done anything non-standard with that.
<mintsauce> wget, x11-common etc
<mintsauce> vim
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Think that google dropped 32 bit support, edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list to be " deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main " . Adding the field " [arch=amd64] " . Works for me .. but YMMV.
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, thanksi took the other advise and just removed it
<Kartagis> how do I export LC_* to a different locale?
<Kartagis> locale-gen didn't work
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: K; If this is a 32 bit system, there is no other option .
<yorick__> hey
<k1l_> mintsauce: try this http://askubuntu.com/a/426121/31260
<mintsauce> k1l_: Thanks, I'll take a look
<yorick__> how can i disable my intergrated gpu? I would like to test something with passthrough the GPU. When I'd boot, I do get a black screen where I'd usually need to get the disk encryption login (when I've disabled intergrated gpu in BIOS).
<Kartagis> how do I export LC_* to a different locale?
<Kartagis> locale-gen didn't work
<mintsauce> k1l_: Ohhh, this looks promising...
<mintsauce> Assuming this works, what are your thoughts on jumping straight from 10 -> 12 -> 14 LTS?
<bazhang> mintsauce, 16.04 lts is available next month
<Bashing-om> mintsauce: Make your backups ,, a big change from 10.04 to releases running unity .
<mintsauce> bazhang: I assume 14.04 still has a while until EOL ;)
<mintsauce> Bashing-om: Allready done. Backups and full image taken.
<k1l_> mintsauce: 14.04 runs 5 years. so 2019 its going EOL
<mintsauce> Bashing-om: When did Unity coming in?
<MonkeyDust> mintsauce  11.04 or so
<k1l_> yep
<Bashing-om> mintsauce: Release 11.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> mintsauce  11.10, rather
<k1l_> it was standard since 11.04. but it was included since 10.10
<mintsauce> So the pain would be similar 10->12 vs 10->12->14
<Bashing-om> mintsauce: I would think if ya get to 12 and stable .. should be good to go to 14 with no other problems .
<mintsauce> When is 12.04 EOL?
<MonkeyDust> mintsauce  12+5=17
<_ikke_> mintsauce: 5 years support, so 2017
<heywood> hi all. on 12.04.5 LTS, i'd like to install the HPN patchset to openssh, but that requires the openssh source to be installed. what's the correct way (and location) to grab the sources so i can apply those patches?
<mintsauce> *cough* ... The version number is lined to the year?
<mintsauce> * linked
<MonkeyDust> heywood  apt-get download openssh-client and -server
<heywood> MonkeyDust: thanks. to clarify: i had the HPN patches installed from a (third-party) PPA that's no longer maintained, so do i need to apt-get remove those first, or will apt "just work(™)"?
<heywood> i'm a bit paranoid because openss{h,l} is a big attack vector if installed/built/configured incorrectly, so i want to make sure i do this right...
<MonkeyDust> heywood  i guess you're safe with the ubuntu patches and upgrades
<heywood> MonkeyDust: also, will your suggestion automatically grab the sources? (pretty sure installing the HPN patch set requires those)
<LeoDee> hey all, I am wondering if someone here knows how to prevent the wifi from shutting off after 5 mins of idling on a trusty release
<heywood> MonkeyDust: or do i need to explicitly pass 'source' to apt-get ?
<MonkeyDust> heywood  true, it's apt-get source, not apt-get download
<heywood> ok
<mate|89554> I can get my wlan to work, but not my wwan in Plasma Mobile (Nexus 5) (Ubuntu 15.04). I suppose I did something with the flight mode and now I cannot get the wwan to work. I have the "adb shell" connected to the phone. What "nmcli" command should I give?
<mate|89554> I can get my wlan to work, but not my wwan in Plasma Mobile (Nexus 5) (Ubuntu 15.04). I suppose I did something with the flight mode and now I cannot get the wwan to work. I have the "adb shell" connected to the phone. What "nmcli" command should I give?
<MonkeyDust> !pho,e
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<munch_Marcell> Is there a fix for flash player fullscreen going to the wrong monitor?
<munch_Marcell> In a multi-monitor setup?
<ryclik> There's a tweak i found a couple years ago that had something to do with that.
<ryclik> It involved editting the actual plugin with a hex editor.
<Guest17502> need help guys got ubuntu mate anything installed via ubuntu software center cant find in menu ?
<bekks> Guest17502: Because that is not an application, but a desktop environment.
<ryclik> munch_Marcell: there's a couple suggestions here if you're using firefox: https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/1srqjd/full_screen_flash_videos_open_on_wrong_monitor/
<munch_Marcell> ryclik: I'll check it out, thanks ryclik
<ryclik> I'd personally try the about:config tweak first. From the last comment
<ryclik> No problem
<Guest17502> bekks sorry im a noob can you explain what im doing wrong?
<lesshaste> a simple question.. how do I take an image and make an A4 landscape page with two copies side by side? This is just so I can print it out, cut it and have two a5 copies of the image
<bekks> Guest17502: You need to logout, and choose Ubuntu Mate at the login window.
<\9> Guest17502: you installed a desktop environment, that's not something you just open from the menu
<\9> if you want to use mate, you will first have to log off, select mate from the dropdown present in the login screen and login again
<Guest17502> ok cheers will try that
<MannyLNJ> If I have a folder called /media/emanuel/setopbox how can I allow read/write access to it without needing a user account?
<manpat>  you guys should watch this funny video me and my friend made togeteher: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HSuaLx7nyk
<bekks> MannyLNJ: you always need an user account.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, I have a PC being used as a set top box and I want it to access video saved on /media/emanuel/settopbox.
<bekks> MannyLNJ: And whats the problem in doing so?
<mrdeb> does ubuntu 14.04.4 support touch screen tablets out of box
<mrdeb> ???
<MannyLNJ> bekks, the problem with added the windows "user" is I don't know the name of the user the box automaticly starts with
<bazhang> !touch | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Then set permissions correctly on that share.
<mrdeb> yes or no
<mrdeb> does default iso have touch support
<bekks> mrdeb: Test it out?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch mrdeb
<bazhang> join there mrdeb
<mrdeb> why cant i jsut get answer
<mrdeb> u see how many lines we have types
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> oh
<bekks> mrdeb: you got answers, but you dont want to hear them obviously.
<ethern0t> :)
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> point of channel is to give answers not give link that ppl all know to go to, where there would be no need for chat
<daftykins> mrdeb: i'd have loaded up a live session from USB in the time you took to argue
<mrdeb> what if someone has problem reading
<mrdeb> it is not ok to make fun of htem
<mrdeb> daftykins: before dl
<daftykins> mrdeb: my advice to you is to drop the attitude and get on with it, this is a volunteer channel - nobody is paid to endure your rant.
<mrdeb> u have attitude not me
<mrdeb> i will go
<sergey__> b nb b bn nb
<sergey__> mnbbbk
<sergey__> losgari
<sergey__> loshari
<k1l_> sergey__: english only on here
<sergey__> dolboebi
<sergey__> pidarasiki
<MannyLNJ> bekks, I made a folder that I think I have shared the writes are drwx------ but the set top box won't see the folder or the ubuntu system
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Then youneed to set permissions so other users may read/write/execute as well.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, more reading to do then. I have to check that Samba is enabled.
<heywood> argh. trying to grab the version of openssh source that will allow me to install the HPN patchset, but…
<heywood> (1) version needed (6.3) is newer than that in the official repos for 12.04.5 LTS (5.9p1), and
<heywood> (2) source downloaded from official openssh repository is signed with a GPG key (0x86FF9C48) that has since been revoked.
<heywood> can anyone recommend the safest way to proceed?
<Guest59518> newbie, looking for instructions on IRC chatting etc.
<heywood> or better yet, an IRC channel where this is more on-topic than this general ubuntu channel?
<MonkeyDust> Guest59518  #ubuntu-offtopic
<heywood> MonkeyDust: was that for me, or Guest59518?
<Guest59518> for me I believe.
<MonkeyDust> heywood  for Guest59518
<heywood> just making sure. i have the attention span of a gnat on crack; sorry folks.
<lnxmen> What's the configuration to achieve the lowest power consumption with NVIDIA Optimus?
<Guest59518> Is there a newbie channel available?
<lnxmen> Earlier I was using kernel 4.5rc3 and nvidia-355 - it worked somehow (10W consumption).
<lnxmen> I tried to update NVIDIA drivers to 361 and consumption overdoubled.
<lnxmen> Upset part is that, downgrading to 355 doesn't help.
<Bashing-om> Guest59518: This channel ... not just for those "in the know" .. ask your question .
<lnxmen> So, I removed all non-standard and possibly bugged kernels. Cleaned headers, etc. I just left standard kernel for Ubuntu 15.10.
<lnxmen> Then, I installed kernel 4.4.4 and nvidia-361 with prime.
<lnxmen> Unfortunately, it's still not working as I want to. Power consumption is about 25W.
<Guest59518> Thanks, totally new to Linux (today) and need to go to the next step, whatever that is.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Guest59518
<ubottu> Guest59518: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lnxmen> Would anyone help me to set it up?
<Bashing-om> !manual | Guest59518 Welcome to our world
<ubottu> Guest59518 Welcome to our world: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest59518> appreciate your help....heading for manual now.
<Bashing-om> Guest59518: And one other to digest : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty . When you have a failure to comprehend .. ask here . Help is what we do .
<Thorax2015> Was updating ubuntu and the wifi dropped
<Thorax2015> , It downloaded 70mb out of 75mb, all individual packages
<Thorax2015> , But it dropped them all
<Thorax2015>  and i have to start from the begining
<MannyLNJ> Continued help needed. I have Samba running but the Ubuntu system does not show on Windows
<bekks> MannyLNJ: So show us your samba configuration in a pastebin please.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, Ok give me a min
<sEiNZu> Good evening. I installed 15.10 on a usb stick to use it as OS for a thin client. As monitor im using my TV but after the login screen appears the tv doesnt get any signal anymore
<bekks> sEiNZu: Maybe the configured resolution is too high for the TV?
<Bashing-om> sEiNZu: ^^ HDMI and the TV net set to recieve the digital dignal ?
<sEiNZu> Hmm if id say its too small. While the thinclient is booting its set to 1080p but for the login screen it changes to 360p just before it stops receiving a signal
<bekks> sEiNZu: the resolution AFTER the login is in question.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15300783/
<sEiNZu> I can get into a terminal session with ctrl+alt+f1 (altho that takes about 10mins) and the screen receives a signal again. Ill never get to login bekks. Does the resolution after thr login matter then?
<bekks> sEiNZu: I just told you something.
<Guest59518> How do I sign out of this.  Getting the manuals.
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Thats a file name. And?
<sEiNZu> The resolution after the login screen*
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Show us the samba configuration.
<bekks> sEiNZu:  < bekks> sEiNZu: the resolution AFTER the login is in question.
<sEiNZu> The configuration for thaf would be dealt with my xserver right?
<MannyLNJ> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15300821
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Can you mount that share from your other box?
<jgcampbell300> does anyone know of opensource slot machine software ?
<bekks> MannyLNJ: It doesnt need to be visible for doing so.
<MannyLNJ> bekk No I try \\192.168.1.104\ from my windows system and it doesn't see it
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Thats not mounting it.
<bekks> MannyLNJ: You are tryong to browse it.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, how do i mount it?
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Assign a drive letter to your share, no need for browsing it before.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, how can i do that if i cant see the share on the network?
<bekks> MannyLNJ: You dont need to browse it.
<bekks> MannyLNJ: Just map a new drive letter to your share.
<MannyLNJ> bekks, I only know how to do that via browsing, I will have to research. Thanks for the help though
<The_Fly> hi, running n56vm laptop with nvidia gt630m, optimus technology
<The_Fly> i get a black scnreen when i install the nvidia drivers
<The_Fly> anyone here who has dealt with these hybrid graphics laptops before have any advice?
<The_Fly> blank screen or worse, get logged out as soon as log in
<bekks> !optimus | The_Fly
<ubottu> The_Fly: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<bekks> Hmm.
<The_Fly> http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<The_Fly> nvidia-prime
<bekks> The_Fly: Dont use bumblebee, better use nvidia-prime
<The_Fly> okay
<The_Fly> so i just need to switch the adapter with shift+alt+f1
<The_Fly> to term
<The_Fly> and then nvidia-prime nvidia?
<The_Fly> i thought it was a kernel issue so downgraded to 3.91.0.51-generic
<bekks> The_Fly: nvidia-prime, not nvidia
<squinty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<The_Fly> from 4.2.0
<The_Fly> bekks: sure, i thought you have to specify whether you want to run with intel or nvidia gpu
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Try: ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' to generate a new config file .
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: i did try this, without luck :(
<The_Fly> squinty: also tried the steps listed here
<The_Fly> tried the proprietary driver (From nvidia website) also
<The_Fly> but --uninstall'd that because also no luck
<daftykins> nvidia-prime for switchability between intel + nvidia, bumblebee for legacy true hybrid action
<The_Fly> i think it led me to the insta-logout problem
<The_Fly> daftykins: ah i may try bumblebee then
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Then we look at the log file, see if the driver built ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<The_Fly> do i have to explicitly state which gpu each application should use?
<daftykins> it depends on your hardware really, no two optimus implementations are alike (between laptop models) it seems
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15301056/
<The_Fly> might be a lot of crap in there because ive been trying over and over
<The_Fly> downgrade kernel,try again, etc.
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Look'n .
<The_Fly> cheers m8 :)
<The_Fly> hugely appreciated
<daftykins> The_Fly: don't ever try and downgrade kernel on an Ubuntu.
<The_Fly> i upgraded to 4.2.0
<The_Fly> and read this was not a good idea with the nvidea drivers
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Nope, did not build "  4.191] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) " .
<The_Fly> ah, what might be the cause of that?
<The_Fly> this is after sudo apt-get install nvidia-current (or one of the explicit versions)
<k1l_> header files installed?
<The_Fly> ah
<The_Fly> heh
<k1l_> without the proper header files you cant build any module
<daftykins> nvidia-current is an old package name, don't use that
<The_Fly> k1l_: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<ImACarrot> I have ubuntu server installed and I want to be able to use cmus. I have cmus installed but can't here anything. How do I install audio drivers in ubuntu server?
<The_Fly> okay thanks daftykins
<k1l_> The_Fly: what kernel are you on now? where is the kernel from?
<ImACarrot> ...assuming it's an audio driver issue. :|
<The_Fly> k1l_: 3.19.0-51-generic and offical repo
<The_Fly> haven't added any ppa
<k1l_> The_Fly: its its the regular ubuntu kernel make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<k1l_> but 3.19 will mean you are on 15.04, which is EOL now.
<The_Fly> im on 14.04
<k1l_> The_Fly: ah ok. so we need the lts backports linux generic package
<The_Fly> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> i'd recommend a "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " on that one before continuing
<k1l_> The_Fly: which kernel do you want? 3.13, 3.19 or 4.2?
<The_Fly> have done
<daftykins> possibly bumblebee* too if it hasn't been tried
<minasota> This might have been addressed many times already but I was curious why a package search for openssl on 14.04.4 shows 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 when 1.0.2g-1 is available from debian?
<The_Fly> k1l_: i was using newer kernel because i have a funny issue with the FN+brightness down key, where acpi events seem to drain slowly
<lokien> hello guys. how can I install sdl-2.0.3 on ubuntu 15.10? ppa is broken.
<The_Fly> all other function keys are fine, but when i hit this key, suddenly i cant even close lid for sleep
<The_Fly> and the event queue drains at one every 30sec
<k1l_> minasota: ubuntu doesnt update the version number but backport the security patches
<The_Fly> i thought, again, was a kernel issue
<k1l_> <k1l_> The_Fly: which kernel do you want? 3.13, 3.19 or 4.2?
<The_Fly> i dont mind what kernel im on
<The_Fly> as long as it's the most stable
<The_Fly> etc.
<minasota> k1l_: ok, but rkhunter keeps bitching about my openssl being out of date... I can whitelist I guess
<k1l_> The_Fly: linux-generic-lts-wily    will bring you the 4.2 kernel and headers
<k1l_> minasota: rkhunter is not what you think it is
<daftykins> ^ if i were you i'd just wait for 16.04 - lovely lovely LTS.
<compdoc> minasota, there are some recent updates to openssl
<The_Fly> yeah i was wanting to jump to 16.04
<The_Fly> not ready yet right?
<minasota> k1l_: what makes you think you know what I think it is?? lol,
<minasota> compdoc: yeah, that's what I was getting at. Yesterday I believe was the latest?
<compdoc> sounds right
<k1l_> minasota: rkhunter runs a checklist which is full of false positives. you still need to go through that list and do the recherché  if that really is a positive
<compdoc> heh, recherché
<k1l_> minasota: because its a typical: i want an antivirus so i run rkhunter.
<The_Fly> k1l_: so install linux-generic-lts-wily package then drivers from the settings "software & updates" > "additional drivers" should be fine?
<The_Fly> since it should actually build the module this time
<minasota> k1l_: installed and configured on a fresh server install... no false positives except passwd
<The_Fly> going off what Bashing-om said
<k1l_> The_Fly: yes
<The_Fly> thanks :)
<The_Fly> i'll give that a try
<heywood> gack. i've somehow managed to mess up my ssh config, so now sshd is running but not listening on any ports. /etc/ssh/sshd_config contains the (uncommented) line "port 22".
<daftykins> The_Fly: come back again when it's black screen o'clock
<minasota> k1l_: which was expected because I changed the root passwd
<The_Fly> daftykins: i will report back
<daftykins> roger that
<The_Fly> any thoughts on the acpi weirdness?
<The_Fly> output of acpi_listen shows all events choke when i touch this one FN+button
<daftykins> i didn't catch the make and model of laptop
<The_Fly> asus n56vm
<minasota> compdoc: Long story short, the version available at the moment is good to go then?
<daftykins> The_Fly: ah, they're notorious for bad BIOSs on Linux of late, check you're on the latest version and if so, you could try an acpi_osi kernel boot param to try and trick it into loading the Windows ACPI config for any quirks
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Mind you I do not know ,, but with the newer kernel perhaos the boot parameter " acpi_osi=Linux " will not be needed ??
<heywood> "sudo restart ssh" gives "restart: Unknown instance:". the "stop" version gives the analogous error. the "start" version gives "ssh start/prestart, process 12345", but ssh -v localhost fails.
<The_Fly> daftykins: i tried the empty acpi_osi= without luck
<The_Fly> newer kernel didn't remedy the issue
<daftykins> The_Fly: depends if you set it right and whether the entry you picked was present in the firmware though?
<The_Fly> daftykins: set in /etc/default/grub
<The_Fly> with update-grub issued after
<daftykins> yes but the exact parameter entry
<The_Fly> tried empty and "Linux"
<The_Fly> there is one bios version above this on asus site, but changelog mentions nothing of acpi
<daftykins> yeah that's wrong
<The_Fly> ah, what should it be?
<daftykins> the Windows versions e.g. "Windows2016" in the firmware - and no, the BIOS entries won't mention fixing anything for Linux
<The_Fly> oh, the acpi_osi must refer to a windows version? :S
<The_Fly> if i upgrade bios i have to do so from windows
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: To that ^^ do "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and identify the latest Windows version listed.
<daftykins> yep see above "trick it into loading the Windows ACPI config"
<The_Fly> as asus only provide flash util for windows
<The_Fly> and i dont feel like risking bricking this mobo
<daftykins> Bashing-om: good work! that's the one :)
<The_Fly> cheers again guys
<daftykins> err i own an asus and it updates from flash drive
<daftykins> mines 5 years old though
<The_Fly> oh, ah yeah have to boot and update
<The_Fly> i think
<The_Fly> i haven't done it in a while
<daftykins> usually a util inside the BIOS
<The_Fly> not on this one
<The_Fly> horrible bios ui
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: Windows 2012
<The_Fly> so i want acpi_osi=Windows2012 ?
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: k: old old bios version, huh ?
<daftykins> yep
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: one version behind
<The_Fly> i had it from dmidecode (maybe i recall command incorrectly)
<The_Fly> nope, Version: N56VM.206
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Reason I say old .. is I see a lot of "2015" with that code .
<The_Fly> there's a v214, next release above v206
<The_Fly> will that matter?
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Uh, now that I can not comment on as I do not know .
<The_Fly> the flash utility is here https://www.asus.com/support/Download/3/390/0/1/OZUVpdzC8g1tIjWG/36/
<The_Fly> ah, so worth trying acpi_osi=Windows2012?
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Sure ! can not hurt as on 1 time boot parameter in grub, see what results .
<The_Fly> next down is "Windows 2009"
<The_Fly> okay
<The_Fly> thanks
<daftykins> i see no harm in a BIOS update
<The_Fly> i will give that a shot also, but the util is win8
<The_Fly> so i have to physically swap old hdd in
<The_Fly> made ssd upgrade and switch to ubuntu, so i can develop nix-only project im working on
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: when there's a space in a parameter the entire parameter needs surrounding: "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" is what needs to be on the kernel command line (including those " marks I just typed)
<The_Fly> just want to get gpu and fn-keys sorted and im good to go
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: but im adding to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<The_Fly> so should i escape the inner "
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: 2012**
<The_Fly> oh i thought just remove the space in this case
<The_Fly> so far i have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Windows2012"
<The_Fly> i guess that's wrong :_(
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: I would try from grub boot before making the edit to the config file .
<The_Fly> but when i do finally want to put in here, would i escape the " ?
<The_Fly> i couldn't get grub boot menu to show
<The_Fly> hold shift right?
<The_Fly> *correct
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: if you edit THAT file, you need to *escape* those quotes too with \" ... \"
<Bashing-om> As in: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" \"acpi_osi=Windows 2009\""
<The_Fly> cool yes, that's what id like to do
<The_Fly> i couldn't get into grub menu, annoyingly
<The_Fly> maybe i was too slow to hold shift
<The_Fly> this thing boots too fast
<The_Fly> i tried -1 for the timeout param
<The_Fly> no luck
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: UEFI ? it is the escape key that grub recognizes .
<The_Fly> yes uefi
<The_Fly> ah
<The_Fly> i was mislead
<The_Fly> no issue with putting acpi_osi into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?
<The_Fly> as opposed to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Got to be real quick .. a very small window of opportunity .
<JamesT1995> Question...is there a way to install Java Desktop Environment on Ubuntu?
<xangua> JamesT1995: java desktop what....?
<JamesT1995> xangua: gui from Solaris 10
<k1l_> JamesT1995: which version?
<bekks> JamesT1995: No.
<JamesT1995> k1l: the latest one (3)
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Either place will work .
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: ah, seems like a bit of a usability issue
<bekks> JamesT1995: That Java based desktop environment was developed from Sun, and has not been put under an opensource license. It is not available for other operating systems.
<The_Fly> (i mean the timing)
<The_Fly> cool, will try that and see if my hotkey and gfx issues are solved. your help/time is much appreciated
<JamesT1995> bekks: Wikipedia says it once was for Linux
<bekks> JamesT1995: And that development was abandoned decades ago.
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: I do not look forward to learning UEFI , My ole box I hope is good for a few more years yet .
<JamesT1995> bekks: damn, I love how simple it is
<R13ose> How long should I wait for Ubuntu to boot after the installation?
<voyzrd> This is so cool !!! https://bitly.com/1QTt6hL
<voyzrd> This is so cool !!! https://bitly.com/1QTt6hL
<voyzrd> This is so cool !!! https://bitly.com/1QTt6hL
<bekks> JamesT1995: It is horribly complex, since it is based on Java :)
<voyzrd> This is so cool !!! https://bitly.com/1QTt6hL
<Bashing-om> R13ose: I would think over 3 minutes to boot up is excessive .
<bekks> JamesT1995: If you like a quite simple desktop environment, just use XFCE, LXDE or Mate.
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: no luck on the acpi front, unfortunately
<JamesT1995> bekks: yeah, Java...I know...im looking for something simple (XP style...)
<JamesT1995> bekks: im on xfce
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: press that one hotkey and now the rest of hotkeys queue up for 30 sec until the queue is empty :(
<k1l_> JamesT1995: lubuntu or Xubuntu
<bekks> JamesT1995: Then just use a theme of your choice.
<k1l_> JamesT1995: or look at ubuntu mate
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: tbh i can just change brightness with the slider in settings menu, for now
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Well ,, for these lap tops, was worth a shot .
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: yeah, it' a real strange one, every other key is fine, just this one
<JamesT1995> k1l_: not going back to MATE
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: very odd, okay now to test graphics...
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: bios update is worth a shot, but im not hopeful
<The_Fly> how is this something microsoft manage to get right, one of the few things they do
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Graphics: did yopu make sire OEM is gone gone ? - sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" - .
<The_Fly> i suppose they will have closer relations with hardware vendors
<The_Fly> Bashing-om: previously i ran the intaller with --uninstall
<Bashing-om> The_Fly: Just making sure .. many do not know to .
<The_Fly> confirmed OEM is gone
<The_Fly> ok, reboot, praying for no black screen (or kicked out after login)
<The_Fly> damn, black screen
<The_Fly> im talking to you from shift+alt+f1 > ssh
<The_Fly> :_(
<daftykins> did you say this is 14.04.4?
<The_Fly> daftykins: correct
<The_Fly> now 4.2.0.30-generic
<daftykins> likely all your tries have messed it up, start again from scratch
<The_Fly> bah
<daftykins> i really think the BIOS should be thrown on too
<The_Fly> fresh os install?
<daftykins> yip
<The_Fly> booo
<daftykins> i mean i'm sure someone might want to enjoy picking through the pieces, but it isn't me :)
<The_Fly> okay, i'll back up my homedir and give it a shot
<The_Fly> you're right
<The_Fly> this is a waste of time
<The_Fly> thanks anyway :)
<daftykins> np
<The_Fly> fresh install, leave kernel alone
<The_Fly> straight to driver install
<The_Fly> latest (highest version number) in the additional drivers tab?
<The_Fly> just full on noob mode
<The_Fly> and cross fingers
<daftykins> would you mind reducing the enter key spam?
<The_Fly> apologies, it's a bad habbit of mine
<daftykins> yeah focus on the OS install and don't restore your /home to start with, keep it totally vanilla - fully updated but then "sudo apt install nvidia-xxx nvidia-prime" where xxx is whatever version we're up to now, also i think 352 was buggy
<daftykins> ubuntu has an updated driver PPA for graphics, it might be of benefit - i'm not sure what's in 14.04.4 repos now
<MiniFridge> Hello, is Ubuntu 14.04 (not 14.04.4) an LTS version?
<MiniFridge> I am getting a server and I can decide between 15.04 and 14.04
<MiniFridge> oh and 15.10
<bekks> MiniFridge: 14.04 is a LTS version, and 15.04 isnt supported anymore.
<MiniFridge> Okay, so what is with the 14.04.4?
<daftykins> it's the fourth maintenance release, if you will - with a 4.2.0 kernel as its' base, typically
<Senor> :(
<Senor> hello everyone
<Senor> I need a helping hand. Hopefully, i came to the right place.
#ubuntu 2016-03-06
<Senor> first time installing ubuntu as i'm trying to rid myself of the microsoft.
<Senor> I've already looked in the ubuntu forums and sometimes I see 4 answers for one question. there's not really any clarity.
<MiniFridge> okay, so, is it vital I get 14.04.4 or am I okay with 14.04 for a server?
<MiniFridge> Also, until what date is 14.04 supported?
<Senor> anyway, i keep getting the ACPI PCC probe failed error and it just sits there frozen.
<ouroumov> 14.04.4 is a maintenance release MiniFridge, it's to reduce the size of the first post-install update
<MiniFridge> oh. So, it's going to be downloaded anyway?
<ouroumov> Yeah
<MiniFridge> Alright, thank you.
<Senor> any help is appreciated...
<ouroumov> Senor, you actually installed to disk? Were things OK using the live usb?
<daftykins> Senor: that's an informational message not indicative of a problem, it is not the reason you can't get further
<Senor> im trying to install with the usb. i'm currently on the Ubuntu, install screen and waiting for guidance.
<k1l_> Senor: so where do you need help with exactly?
<Senor> ok, so, when i start install i get the error Acpi PCC probe failed.
<Senor> and it locks up
<k1l_> Senor: the installer as such is quite simple. you can look here at the basic howto: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop    if you have an issue on any setp you can ask a specific question here
<k1l_> Senor: that message should not be an issue. its more of an information
<JamesT1995>  I need help, I have Opera as the default browser (Chrome doesnt support 32bit anymore), but some apps dont follow those settings...they keep opening Firefox instead. Im running Xfce 4.12
<daftykins> that's a kernel boot message so it makes no sense you go from GUI install to a text display
<Senor> ok. here, i'm going to push enter now and let it install ubuntu. i'll relay what happens....
<Senor> wow! it's actually installing now. it seems like this software is hit or miss.
<Senor> one minute the install wants to work and then the next minute it freezes. it's really frustrating. the nvidia gpu doesn't help my case.
<Senor> currently installing though. wish me luck!
 * k1l_ crosses fingers :)
<Senor> when i get to the desktop, what are the first things i should do?
<daftykins> Senor: no, peoples flash drives are hit or miss, in my experience of volunteering here
<Senor> ok, installation complete, restarting now...
<daftykins> and their laptops :D
<Senor> and it froze at the purple screen
<SahibPrime> I'm having this weird problem.
<Senor> just a blank purple screen
<SahibPrime> So, I have mounted an ext4 partition on /archive.
<SahibPrime> I want to clear some files out of it, but when I keep deleting files, eventually, Thunar (XFCE file manager) crashes.
<SahibPrime> I re-open it and try to delete the file and it says "Invalid cross-device link"
<SahibPrime> Then, when I try to open programs, it can't open them.
<SahibPrime> Sometimes it says "Input/output error", other times "Unable to fork process". The only solution I have found is to log out.
<Senor> yup, error ACPI PCC probe failed.
<daftykins> Senor: what is this system? you mentioned nvidia, so is it a hybrid graphics laptop with intel + nvidia? (nvidia optimus)
<Senor> it's not a hybrid system. it's just a desktop pc with an nvidia gtx 970 gpu.
<SahibPrime> Also, it "Input/output error / Could not fork process"s pretty much out of nowhere.
<Bashing-om> Senor: PCC (Platform Communication Channel) is a recent ACPI 5.0 addition. The driver does not find a PCC communications mailbox and just exits with that error message. It is not something to worry about, most machines don't have an ACPI PCCT table and they don't use this mechanism.
<Senor> i've heard that answer plenty of times, but why is it crashing and locking up?
<R13ose> I have installed the mini ubuntu with a usb key and not the system will not startup.  What do I do?
<R13ose> now*
<bekks> R13ose: do you get any error messages?
<R13ose> none that I can see
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Does it even get into GRUB?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Minimal install ? then one boots to a terminal .
<daftykins> Senor: guaranteed it's unrelated, it's graphics drivers imo.
<R13ose> This one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Senor> i agree that's it's unrelated and it's graphics drivers.
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Yup, that's minimal.
<R13ose> I don't see GRUB.
<Senor> nvidia and linux do not like one another...this sucks
<SahibPrime> R13ose: How many systems does your computer have?
<SahibPrime> Senor: Have you tried using a non-proprietary driver?
<R13ose> I am trying to install this with the entire partition
<SahibPrime> R13ose: So, the only system on the computer is Ubuntu>
<saltuk> if you have live cd .. try to install bootrepair
<Senor> sahi, i can't even install ubuntu. how can i even install a proprietary driver?
<bekks> R13ose: when the installation asked you for the device to install grub onto - what was your answer?
<R13ose> bekks: yes
<SahibPrime> Senor: Oh, I didn't see your previous requests, sorry.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: yes
<SahibPrime> R13ose: In that case, GRUB doesn't show up by default.
<bekks> R13ose: "yes" is not a valid device.
<bekks> R13ose: What was your answer?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Have you tried holding SHIFT on startup?
<R13ose> bekks: I don't remember that.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: I am in GRUB now by doing that
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Exactly. Now, what do you see?
<SahibPrime> As in, what options appear?
<R13ose> SahibPrime: *Ubuntu and under that Advanced options for Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Maybe this will help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall ; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal .
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Go to Advanced options for Ubuntu, and hit ENTER.
<SahibPrime> Now what do you see?
<bekks> Senor: You could install Ubuntu using a textinstaller.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: I see *Ubuntu, with Linux 4.2.0-30-generic and below that Ubuntu, with Linux 4.2.0-30-generic (recovery mode)
<Senor> bekks, how do i do that?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Click the recovery mode one.
<bekks> Senor: you could install using the server iso, e.g.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: now into Recovery Menu
<SahibPrime> R13ose: What exactly does it say?
<R13ose> SahibPrime: Recovery Menu (filesystem state: read-only) below that resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary.  They all have descriptions if you want to know them.
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Click fsck.
<SahibPrime> It'll check for a corrupted filesystem.
<yeats> Senor: I actually think Ubuntu is installed fine - you're probably dealing with graphics card problems - have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<R13ose> SahibPrime: Continuing will remount your / filesystem in read/write mode and mount any other filesystem defined in /etc/fstab.  Do you wish to continue? <Yes> <No>
<k1l_> Senor: where does it exactly stop now when trying to boot?
<Senor> yeats: i tried recovery mod and now it just says a bunch of stuff on the screen. the last message is "Switched to clocksource tsc"
<Senor> mode*
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Pick Yes.
<yeats> Senor: try Alt-F2
<Senor> yeats: nothing
<R13ose> SahibPrime: done
<Senor> restarting again.
<k1l_> maybe he just needs to run nomodeset untill he installed a proper nvidia driver
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Has it finished?
<R13ose> SahibPrime: Yes
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Did it display any errors?
<yeats> !nomodeset | Senor
<ubottu> Senor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<R13ose> SahibPrime: I don't think so but I can do that again to see for sure if you want me to
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Alright, now go to Grub in the recovery menu. What options does it give?
<Senor> ok, i'm reading this tutorial...
<R13ose> SahibPrime: There were no options just Generating grub configuration file.  Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.  Found linux and initrd image.  Should I press enter?
<Senor> this isn't very straight forward as i'm not a guru. haha
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Yes.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: next?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Are you back at the recovery menu?
<R13ose> SahibPrime: yes
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Go to the root shell. Once you are in, type 'lsblk', then hit enter.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Are you aware in a minimal install there is no GUI ( desktop ) until you install what is required ?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: What does it display?
<R13ose> sda - sda1 - sda2 - sda5 under that is both of these -- ubuntu--vg-root -- ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<Senor> where do i type the "nomodeset"?
<R13ose> brb
<SahibPrime> Senor: Does the GRUB menu display?
<Senor> yes, i'm at the grub menu
<SahibPrime> Senor: Make sure 'Ubuntu' is highlighted, then press 'e'.
<Senor> rgr
<Senor> ok, i see a bunch of text now.
<R13ose> Back sorry
<SahibPrime> Senor: Ok, scroll down with your arrow keys, until you see a line starting with 'linux /boot'.
<SahibPrime> R13ose: welcome back
<Senor> i see it
<SahibPrime> Senor: Once you are there, position the cursor to the end of the line, then type 'nomodeset'.
<SahibPrime> Make sure there is a space before nomodeset.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: what is next step?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: What partition did you install Ubuntu to>
<R13ose> SahibPrime: says /boot is on sda1
<SahibPrime> R13ose: What else?
<Qwertie> How do I mount an encrypted ubuntu drive from a live usb?
<Senor> i pushed f10 after entering 'nomodeset' and i got an error. (ACPI PCC probe failed)
<Senor> maybe i entered it in the wrong place
<Joel> how can I tell what apt source this should be in? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/libid3tag
<R13ose> SahibPrime: that there is a lvm under sda5 and 465.5G has been allocated to the items under sda5.
<SahibPrime> Senor: Alright, so nomodeset didn't work. Since it involves ACPI, I think you should disable ACPI.
<SahibPrime> This could disable some important features (like fans, for instance) so you might want to be a bit careful.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: / and [SWAP] are there too.
<Senor> how do i disable ACPI?
<SahibPrime> Senor: Go ahead, and get back into that GRUB menu. Highlight 'Ubuntu' and hit 'e'.
<Senor> i'm there
<SahibPrime> Senor: Go back to that 'linux /boot' line, and add: acpi=off
<SahibPrime> With a space before it, of course.
<SahibPrime> Continue the boot.
<SahibPrime> (hit Control+X)
<Senor> did you want me to put nomodeset also?
<R13ose> SahibPrime: for whom?
<SahibPrime> Senor: Yes, that could work.
<SahibPrime> R13ose: For Senor.
<Senor> sahi: i think it's working. it's doing a bunch of texting on the screen and loading.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: what do I do?
<SahibPrime> Senor: :)
<squinty> Joel,   http://packages.ubuntu.com/  and use the search function for your distro
<MannyLNJ> Still working on getting network sharing to work. Smbclient is giving  me Connection to 192.168.1.104 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED) I need help fixing this
<raphus> hi guyz
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Try rebooting into Ubuntu.
<raphus> check DNS Settings
<SahibPrime> Senor: Has it worked?
<Senor> the screen is black now, i think i should have put "nomodeset and acpi=off"
<daftykins> raphus: you're asking how to, or what?
<SahibPrime> Senor: Did you seperate them with a space
<Senor> sahi: i'll try that.
<daftykins> Senor: you don't need to mess with ACPI like that - stop reading into that message!
<squinty> MannyLNJ,  have you tried using  nautilus -> connect to server -> smb://192.168.1.104    should connect and show any shares
<Senor> sahib, it's loading but the screen is totally black. i'm going to give it some time.
<six_> hmm Im new with this client
<SahibPrime> Senor: If you press the left arrow key, does it give you anything?
<six_> im trying to accesss
<six_> irc.oftc.net#subgraph
<six_> any suggestions
<six_> cant seem to get the chanel to load
<Senor> nothing
<SahibPrime> Senor: Can you access the loading screen (or any messages) in any way?
<squinty> six_,  no problem joing that net or channel here with hexchat
<R13ose> SahibPrime: when I did fsck again I got error: "Error getting authority: Error initialising authority: Could not connect: no such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<SahibPrime> R13ose: So, this error happens when an entry in /etc/fstab links to a partition that no longer exists.
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Can you go back to the root shell, and run these commands:
<R13ose> SahibPrime: how to fix this?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: mount -all
<SahibPrime> R13ose: nano /etc/fstab
<R13ose> SahibPrime: done both
<SahibPrime> R13ose: what does it show?
<notalentgeek> Hello I need help on reinstalling/fixing Grub from Lubuntu live ISO. Any ideas?
<notalentgeek> I have tried this method http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but it does not working because there is missing dev directory in the live ISO Flash disk.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: too much to write but okay.  Uncommented text only.  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /      ext4 errors=remount-ro 0   1   Next line of uncommented.  UUID=1007d9c9-97be-43e7-9ce0-72ebfc288764 /boot ext2    defaults   $   0     2    next line.  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none    swap sw 0 0.  Done1
<R13ose> Sorry if that is too much
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Alright, from there it seems that /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root (your root partition) is failing.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: how to fix?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: I'm not quite sure. You can try reinstalling Ubuntu.
<SahibPrime> I think it's related to LVM.
<R13ose> Really?  I installed this twice and happened before too
<R13ose> Without LVM
<squinty> notalentgeek,  might want to see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Well, then I'm not sure how to fix it.
<SahibPrime> Have you tried rebooting into Ubuntu (again)?
<R13ose> I pushed continue on and goes to command line login
<notalentgeek> squinty, On it.
<R13ose> Should I go there?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Yes.
<SahibPrime> 'mini' suggests you used a minimal install.
<SahibPrime> In which case there is no DE, ergo command-line interface.
<SahibPrime> So, your Ubuntu installation may not be broken.
<Senor> sahib, i can't access anything. i just have a black screen.
<R13ose> DE?  I am in and logged in, now what?
<SahibPrime> Desktop Environment
<squinty> desktop environment
<squinty> hee
<SahibPrime> I think if you install Unity, it'll show it:
<SahibPrime> Run: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<notalentgeek> squinty, The normal system partition is the Lubuntu in my HDD or in Lubuntu Live in my FlashDisk?
<proauz> I am trying to install a package but I keep failing with the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15302913/
<proauz> how do I fix it?
<SahibPrime> notalentgeek: I believe it is the HDD.
<R13ose> Do I want to continue? This is for installing and updating
<k1l_> proauz: were you here some days ago?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Yes.
<proauz> k1l_, yeah but I had a different issue then
<squinty> notalentgeek, harddrive
<proauz> i had a warning triangle at the top right of the screen
<SahibPrime> proauz: Boot into recovery mode, then choose dpkg.
<Senor> sahib, i'm going to try with recovery mode.
<SahibPrime> Senor: Alright.
<R13ose> Install these packages without verification?
<proauz> SahibPrime, choose dpkg meanig?
<SahibPrime> proauz: Do you see the GRUB screen?
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Yes.
<notalentgeek> squinty, SahibPrime, I get an error that says /bin/bash no such file or directory when calling chroot from terminal.
<proauz> SahibPrime, no
<k1l_> proauz: i guess the acestream PPA is still rubbish
<proauz> k1l_, I see
<SahibPrime> proauz: Try holding SHIFT while restarting.
<squinty> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<k1l_> proauz: i am sure i told you that already that this is too old. since raring is dead a long time now.
<squinty> proauz: ^^
<R13ose> The internet is not connected for some reason
<proauz> k1l_, I see.. ok so how do I remove any traces of it?
<SahibPrime> Accidentally closed IRC.
<SahibPrime> proauz: Once you hold SHIFT on startup, do you see the GRUB menu?
<Senor> sahib, i'm at the recovery menu. :)
<R13ose> The internet is not connected for some reason
<Senor> any further instruction?
<squinty> proauz, install one of the newer ubuntu versions
<k1l_> proauz: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<proauz> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<R13ose> SahibPrime: what do I do?
<k1l_> proauz: ""grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in a pastebin please
<Senor> what do i do at the recovery menu?
<proauz> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15302973/
<SahibPrime> Senor: So, run fsck.
<SahibPrime> Say YES to any prompts, then tell me if there are any errors.
<notalentgeek> Hello I need help on reinstalling/fixing Grub from Lubuntu live ISO. Any ideas :))?
<k1l_> proauz: remove the acestream line in the sources.list
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | notalentgeek
<ubottu> notalentgeek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Senor> ugh, it locked up on the recovery mode screen. let me restart.
<R13ose> SahibPrime: can't connect to Internet?
<R13ose> ?=.
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Not connected on what? Sorry, I was out of the loop for a bit
<R13ose> On my linux machine in the command line as I was installing and updating
<notalentgeek> cfhowlett, I get an error Failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<SahibPrime> R13ose: Ok, go back into recovery mode, and select dpkg.
<MannyLNJ> Still working on getting network sharing to work. Smbclient is giving  me Connection to 192.168.1.104 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED) I need help fixing this
<SahibPrime> R13ose: After the dpkg, go to the root shell (with networking) and run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pomuaz> k1l_, Alright, I removed it from the sourcelist
<k1l_> pomuaz: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<R13ose> Network or root do I push?
<squinty> MannyLNJ,  did you try the nautilus -> conect to server  etc which I posted earlier.  if that didn't show windows shares then make sure you have windows shares set properly
<MannyLNJ> squarecircle, i can't use natulis I only have ssh access
<pomuaz> k1l_, some warnings and errors
<k1l_> pomuaz: put into pastebin again
<pomuaz> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15303079/
<k1l_> pomuaz: "uname -a"  its one line, you can show it in here
<squinty> MannyLNJ,  fwiw, I run u 14.04 full install on flash drive and use that method for tv viewing. no need to mount drives etc.  very simple ot use
<pomuaz> Linux alo-EP45-UD3L 4.2.0-30-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 00:58:07 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> pomuaz: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome"
<k1l_> sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"
<pomuaz> ok
<k1l_> that both lines will handle it. google dropped 32bit support for chrome. and so the packages cant be found anymore.
<pomuaz> update and upgrade should work now?
<k1l_> yes
<MannyLNJ> squinty, The computer attached to the tv is a set top box running Windows 8. It's 100% silent which the wife wanted. My movies are on external drives attached to a ubuntu system in the basement with no video (broken lcd screen and no vga port) I need to access the basement share from my other systems
<pomuaz> lots of stuff is happening
<R13ose> SahibPrime: I did networking and "resolving: Error: /run/resolving/interface either does not exist or is not a directory.  Grep: /etc/resolve.confirm: No such file or directory.
<pomuaz> seems to be working k1l_
<Senor> and this is just so frustrating...
<R13ose> Senor: I know
<Senor> it has to be something with my graphics card.
<Senor> i want to switch to linux so badly, but so many speedbumps.
<daftykins> can you boot with nomodeset alone appended, Senor ?
<Senor> i'll try again
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: what was the syntax of your smbclient command that errored with the above?
<daftykins> samba is pretty easy to get going as long as you have some core concepts set.
<notalentgeek> Hello guys I have an error that says that I need to load the kernel first when I boot my computer. I already fix my Grub loader. What should I do :)?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, smbclient -L //192.168.1.104 -U emanuel
<daftykins> right but no pass?
<daftykins> or are you entering it interactively?
<Senor> okay, so i booted with "nomodeset" and now it works....wow.
<Senor> i didn't do anything differently and no it wants to work...
<daftykins> Senor: this is an installed version?
<Senor> now*
<Senor> yea
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, yes so I can figure out why it's not working
<daftykins> which one? (version)
<MiniFridge> I'm new to Ubuntu Server and have my own VPS, but I ran into an issue. I did sudo apt-get upgrade and I guess grub got updated. It was saying that Grub was modified and to select an option to proceed with the update and I meant to copy something, but it selected it. What do I do?
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: don't use -L, try the actual share.
<Senor> i'm at the desktop. is there anything i should do specifically?
<daftykins> Senor: get it online if you can then share "lspci" output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I'm not sure what the actual share to enter is.
<Senor> dafty, i don't know what you're saying.
<Senor> dafty, can i start installing my cpu/usb etc drivers?
<daftykins> Senor: you don't do that on Linux - in fact you don't have 'CPU' drivers on Windows either :)
<Senor> i just meant the general drivers, like my usb 3.0 and stuff.
<daftykins> Senor: i'm saying connect to the internet (if your wifi is working) and open the 'terminal' application, run the command "lspci" then paste the output from it to the above link
<daftykins> Senor: yeah you still don't, that's all part of the kernel
<Senor> o ok
<Senor> ok let me figure out how to open the terminal. :)
<Senor> this is so awesome
<daftykins> well hold on, because you have a horrible low res desktop right now, you're not there yet.
<R13ose> Any thoughts on mine?
<Senor> dafty, i typed the 'lspci' in the terminal
<Senor> pasting it now
<squinty> MannyLNJ,  might also want to check out Kodi(aka xbmc)  if you install on your windows box, it should pick up your linux shares
<daftykins> R13ose: haven't been following.
<MannyLNJ> squinty, will try that. be back
<squinty> MannyLNJ,   https://kodi.tv/
<daftykins> squinty: no it still uses samba, or can use NFS - so that's not going to help :)
<Senor> dafty, i pasted it.
<daftykins> Senor: you have to paste the link here
<daftykins> as fun as guessing randomly generated codes is :>
<Senor> paste.ubuntu.com/15303311
<Remind> Hey guys. New user here. I'm using Ubuntu MATE. I had to restart a bunch of times to finally be able to log in (I would get stuck with a fast scrolling list of nouveau SCHED_ERROR's). I have a hybrid intel/NVIDIA 950M GTX card. Any ideas?
<daftykins> Senor: what does "uname -r" say?
<Senor> what is that?
<daftykins> Remind: yes nouveau, the open source nvidia driver, is defocating bricks. you'll want to install the nvidia proprietary driver
<daftykins> Senor: a command to run in terminal to tell me the version of Linux kernel on the install you did.
<daftykins> to help determine which version you installed, since you didn't say
<Remind> daftykins: Thank you so much. Would you mind helping me with that? I tried this in the past, and spent days on it and it kept finding dead ends, lol
<daftykins> Remind: what's this machine?
<daftykins> make + model
<Senor> dafty, 3.19.0-25-generic
<lugvanilla> I installed this and want the old gnome desktop but " Package 'gnome-session-fallback' has no installation candidate"
<daftykins> lugvanilla: trying to get that on which version?
<daftykins> Senor: ok so you installed... 14.04.3? or 15.04?
<daftykins> Senor: "cat /etc/issue" will report this
<notalentgeek> Remind, I had that problem before. I got a lot of suggestion from people but it was to complicated for newbie me. So I just re - install the whole operating system.
<Senor> 14
<Senor> did i do something wrong?
<daftykins> Senor: run my last command please
<Senor> it says, 'no such file or directory'
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<Senor> nm
<Senor> it worked
<daftykins> Senor: i think you typo'd the name - "cat /etc/issue"
<Senor> ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS /n
<Bashing-om> Remind: What release are you running, and what does the repo have for drivers as returned ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ? as Nvidia recommends the 371 version driver .
<Bashing-om> 361**
<daftykins> Senor: ok, i'm kinda puzzled that your earlier paste of lspci does not recognise the graphics hardware very well. did you connect to the internet and allow "download updates during install" ? if not, run it now - "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<docmur> I can't seem to run any kind of X11 app over SSH.  I have Xming installed and I have putty set to accept the X11 forward. If I try virt-manager, I get no errors and no output, If I try anything else I get Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0 I can't seem to solve either error, this all started a couple days ago, before then, everyhing worked fine
<lugvanilla> daffykins 15.10
<daftykins> lugvanilla: so you're essentially after the old gnome 2, with the "apps, places, something" menu bar?
<Senor> dafty, is the terminal suppose to do something when i type that in?
<soke> jj
<daftykins> Senor: yes
<Senor> maybe i typed it wrong
<R13ose> What do I do?
<daftykins> Senor: you can update graphically instead if you prefer, click the dash icon top left (if this is unity) then type "update" to find the update manager
<Senor> oh. i tried to close it and it says "process still running"
<daftykins> Senor: well what's it saying?
<Senor> software updater?
<daftykins> it's either making new lines downloading package lists, or asking for a password to be entered
<daftykins> yeah but you can't do both at once
<Senor> OH! the software updater is doing it's job. :)
<daftykins> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.51.50 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Senor> "updated software has been issued since Ubuntu 14.04 was released. Do you want to install now? yes?
<daftykins> Senor: indeed yes
<daftykins> an updated OS makes for happy, secure users
<Senor> it's downloading things.
<daftykins> cool, reboot after that - if it still fails, add nomodeset again then we'll try something else
<Senor> so dafty, not to jump ahead of myself, but will we eventually update the graphics driver?
<daftykins> no, but probably install a proprietary one :) as right now only the open source nouveau is on - and likely it is having issues
<Senor> yes i agree, last time i installed all this stuff without installing a proprietary one and i was back to square one.
<R13ose> Hi
<Senor> in the future, should i buy ati gpus instead of nvidia?
<daftykins> no, AMD are worse.
<daftykins> (on Linux)
<daftykins> R13ose: if you're not willing to restate your problem, i can't comment - so please stop
<R13ose> How do I fix the internet not connecting in command Iine?
<dax> open-source (which basically means non-gaming): intel > radeon > nouveau | closed-source: nvidia > fglrx
<daftykins> R13ose: what did you do to stop it working?
<Senor> dax, so in the future, buy a radeon?
<daftykins> _NO_
<Senor> oh, sry. i read that wrong.
<dax> Senor: depends what you plan on doing with it. if you want games and stuff, no
<Senor> non gaming, is closed.
<R13ose> daftykins: I installed the mini cd version of Ubuntu and the internet hasn't worked since.
<daftykins> R13ose: why did you install this? is this a laptop?
<bbaqar> Error: Too many open files .. limits are maxed out .. grrr
<bbaqar> what to do
<R13ose> daftykins: reinstalling after system broke.  Yes laptop
<daftykins> R13ose: so you're sat at pure command line, correct?
<daftykins> bbaqar: that's not a well phrase question until you type it as one
<daftykins> we have no idea what you did :)
<R13ose> daftykins: yes until I install gui
<Remind> daftykins: So sorry, my computer crashed, again and I got in another boot loop with nouveau errors again. I had to add 'nomodeset' to my linux line
<daftykins> R13ose: so what's your network connection, wireless?
<Remind> I have a MSI GP60 Leopard Pro, the one with the GTX 950M
<Senor> this is a large update....
<R13ose> daftykins: yes wireless normally but can go wired if needed
<daftykins> Remind:< Bashing-om> Remind: What release are you running, and what does the repo have for drivers as returned ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ? as Nvidia recommends the 371 version driver .
<i90rr> hi all, is there a way to prevent the launcher from grabbing the Super + number keys? Rather than launching the application on a specific slot I would prefer to enable the workspace switch using that combination
<daftykins> Senor: yep you installed from old media
<daftykins> R13ose: ok so put a network cable in and reboot
<Remind> daftykins: I'm using Ubuntu MATE 15.10, and that command gives back nvidia-352
<Senor> this is way cooler than windows.
<daftykins> mmm don't pick 352 - run "sudo apt update" then try it again, Remind
<R13ose> daftykins: I did that but also didn't work out.
<daftykins> R13ose: do it again then you can run some commands to see what's going on
<lugvanilla> daftykins, I installed mate
<daftykins> lugvanilla: so then you don't need gnome fallback.
<Senor> dafty, should i wait until the updater is finished before installing google chrome and other programs?
<daftykins> Senor: yes don't mess with it right now- you don't know if it'll last.
<R13ose> daftykins: rebooted with cable connected.
<Senor> k
<daftykins> R13ose: are you familiar with IP addressing? would you recognise the IPs your router gives out via DHCP if you saw them?
<daftykins> run "ifconfig" and look if an interface has such an IP
<R13ose> daftykins: I believe so
<daftykins> more often then not, it'd be 192.168.x.x
<R13ose> daftykins: all I see is lo and 127.0
<daftykins> R13ose: what computer is this?
<R13ose> 127.0.0.1 which is my localhost
<Senor> dafty, updates are finished. it's asking me to restart. i dont think i should.
<daftykins> Senor: do. and as i said, if it goes blank again - reboot and append nomodeset once more to get back in
<daftykins> R13ose: make + model?
<Senor> alright, fingers crossed.
<R13ose> daftykins: computer? Acer Aspire V
<Senor> blank purple screen.
<daftykins> R13ose: ok try this "lspci" and look for network adapters, share their names if you see them
<Senor> i'll restart again
<daftykins> Senor: only if you waited long enough
<lugvanilla> daftykins, thank you.
<R13ose> daftykins: Network or Ethernet?
<daftykins> R13ose: both
<Senor> should i just keep restarting with nomodeset until it goes back in?
<daftykins> yep
<R13ose> daftykins: Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0034] (rev 01).
<Senor> ok. it's funny how it works sometimes. haha
<daftykins> R13ose: that the only one?
<daftykins> Senor: yeah i don't think i've seen that
<Senor> however, i'm not getting any errors. i'm restarting with 'nomodeset' and it's just a black screen with the white underscore blinking.
<R13ose> daftykins: Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 14)
<daftykins> Senor: when it's there, try Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F12 and see if you get anything else display
<R13ose> daftykins: these are the two I see
<daftykins> R13ose: does "ifconfig -a" only show 'lo' ?
<R13ose> daftykins: enp4s0f1, lo, wlp3s0
<daftykins> R13ose: ah-haaa
<Senor> you know what's weird, i have an illuminated keyboard and it turns off. i wonder if that's playing around with anything.
<daftykins> R13ose: which version did you install the mini.iso of?
<daftykins> Senor: those tend to work at the hardware/BIOS level, so no
<R13ose> daftykins: the first one under the 64 bit
<daftykins> R13ose: can you be more specific... it's important to the success
<Senor> when i was in ubuntu desktop, it wouldn't illuminate. it was functional though.
<daftykins> R13ose: anyway try "sudo ifup enp4s0f1" then "sudo dhclient enp4s0f1"
<R13ose> daftykins: under 64-bit PC (amd64, x86_64)
<R13ose> Ubuntu 15.10 "Wily Werewolf"
<daftykins> okie dokie
<Senor> <6th restart
<omenius> hey I need to rename bunch of images, making them lowercase and taking "_icon" from the end. How do one do that with console?
<daftykins> you ask in #bash
<omenius> I mean, this is one of thing that is doable with linux with ez, right?
<monkey_> Hi all. Im wanting to put Cinnamon onto 15.10. I installed the base package via "apt-get install cinnamon" I did a search beforehand. When i log into cinnamon, a lot of icons are missing. Would it be best to install the entire desktop environment, or individual components?
<daftykins> omenius: not with ease, with experience.
<monkey_> Also, can i install the full thing over cinnamon? Or should i remove the base package before installing the full thing?
<R13ose> daftykins: Ignoring unknown interface enp4s0f1=enp4s0f1
<daftykins> R13ose: why is it typed twice with an equals sign between? are you sure it matches the interface name "ifconfig -a" gave?
<Senor> dafty, should i try recovery mode?
<daftykins> correct my commands to it if it was wrong
<daftykins> Senor: you could try it yes and picking to boot to a root shell
<R13ose> daftykins: yes and the second command, there is no output.
<monkey_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15303752/ This is the full list
<lnxmen> how to add options for i915?
<lnxmen> I tried to change /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf
<lnxmen> But it does not work for me.
<lnxmen> Would you help me?
<Senor> i dont know how to boot to a root shell
<Aussie_matt3> Any DELL XPS13 developer edition users about?
<daftykins> Senor: once you pick recovery it should all become clear, when i don't provide explanations it is often because it's obvious
<daftykins> typing from a Dell XPS13 9350 right now :)
<daftykins> doesn't have a Loonix on though.
<R13ose> daftykins: what is next?
<Aussie_matt3> ah cool. I have a 9333, but I need to do a clean install for warranty :( not 100% on which iso's etc. i should be using
<k1l> Aussie_matt3: there is the project sputnik for the dell cps
<k1l> *xps
<Senor> sorry, i just don't know the correct terms for certain things. :)
<daftykins> R13ose: recheck "ifconfig" now - see if an IP came up for that interface
<\9> Senor: root refers to the administrator user, a root shell is a terminal with administrator rights
<\9> Senor: you can get to this shell from recovery mode
<Senor> oh ok
<R13ose> daftykins: yes.  Now I can try to do apt-get?
<daftykins> R13ose: "ping google.com" first ; ctrl+c to stop if you get replies successfully
<R13ose> daftykins: yes that worked, I got 2 received
<daftykins> cool, "sudo apt update"
<R13ose> daftykins: okay
<daftykins> R13ose: so what's the deal here, trying to do a minimal install of something like i3?
<lnxmen> How to make modprobe.d/module.conf options work?
<daftykins> what are you actually doing?
<spooky_> tell me how you turn off autoconnect with this pos xchat software that comes with ubuntu
<daftykins> ditch it and get hexchat.
<spooky_> thanks
<spooky_> done
<spooky_> and
<spooky_> done
<R13ose> daftykins: no CD ROM and USB key that is small
<daftykins> ah
<spooky_> update thongs now on sale for $45
<daftykins> the pauper version for making your life complicated
<spooky_> $45 is too mcuh i agree
<daftykins> Aussie_matt3: i don't think any reinstalls from normal ubuntu media will make everything work, Dell have extras they put in
<daftykins> spooky_: what are you talking about? the chat isn't welcome here.
<R13ose> daftykins: thanks for the help so far.
<spooky_> i'm talking about ubuntu
<spooky_> first rule of #ubuntu ...
<daftykins> spooky_: cut the trolling then, it doesn't cost anything so take the bs elsewhere please
<Aussie_matt3> daftykins: dell says to use http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/precise/12.04-OSP1/ but there's no checksum values :(
<daftykins> 12.04 is ancient too
<spooky_> i dont like ubuntu defaults
<spooky_> there i said it!
<spooky_> i feel so much better now
<salthesailor> what about the cin. desktop for ubuntu?
<lnxmen> Would you help me with setting options for module? I added /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf file with options, but it seems to be ignored. What am I doing wrong?
<daftykins> lnxmen: i want you to say what you're actually doing?
<lnxmen> daftykins: adding options for power saving mode
<daftykins> like PCIe channel width reduction?
<lnxmen> options i915 enable_rc6=1 enable_fbc=1 lvds_downclock=1 semaphores=1
<obZen> Does anyone know the Ubuntu equivalent of /etc/mkinitcpio.conf?
<obZen> Like, where the HOOKS and MODULES are located?
<daftykins> lnxmen: i've seen some of those passed as kernel boot parameters before
<lnxmen> Me too.
<lnxmen> But it's rather not a solution.
<daftykins> why not?
<lnxmen> Because when I will have new kernel, I would need to do it again.
<lnxmen> systool -m i915 -av tells that there is only one parameter set:
<lnxmen>  enable_hangcheck    = "Y"
<R13ose> daftykins: mine is setup for wired at the moment, right?
<daftykins> lnxmen: not if you're setting them properly in /etc/default/grub as your default boot params
<daftykins> R13ose: only for the current boot - why?
<lnxmen> daftykins: and there is no solution to make modprobe.d conf file wokring?
<R13ose> daftykins: if I want to move to wireless
<daftykins> lnxmen: i just can't help you with that, no experience
<salthesailor> why does the ubuntu wiki site list ubuntu, not as a distro for linux, but rather canon.?
<daftykins> R13ose: well what's the idea, is this to be a server - or a desktop? what desktop will you install?
<salthesailor> i know thats the distributer
<salthesailor> but...
<daftykins> Canonical make Ubuntu
<daftykins> Ubuntu uses the Linux kernel.
<R13ose> daftykins: this is a desktop.
<daftykins> R13ose: right but are you installing a GRAPHICAL desktop? :) like unity or something else? what's the plan?
<salthesailor> i know, but like manjaro lists linux
<salthesailor> ubuntu does not
<k1l> salthesailor: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian
<daftykins> salthesailor: what do you mean 'list' and what makes this a support question?
<lnxmen> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet i915.enable_rc6=1 i915.enable_rc6=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 i915.semaphores=1"
<lnxmen> daftykins: correct?
<k1l> salthesailor: even the main about page lists alot more: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/
<R13ose> daftykins: I believe icewm I think.
<daftykins> i don't know 100%, but i'm sure you can confirm online - lnxmen
<k1l> salthesailor: so i think we can drop that topic now in this technical support channel.
<lnxmen> daftykins: probably ;)
<daftykins> R13ose: then i have no experience with that, but for example if you installed the full 'ubuntu-desktop' right now it would pull in everything including network manager which could handle your wifi
<lnxmen> daftykins: okay, thanks. reboot
<Senor> man...
<salthesailor> yea, but ubuntu seems more geared toward amazon than open and free
<Senor> so many reboots and nothing
<salthesailor> imo
<daftykins> Senor: did you not try recovery yet... i thought that was the idea :)
<k1l> !ot | salthesailor
<ubottu> salthesailor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> salthesailor: that's an extremely stupid statement
<R13ose> daftykins: Let the current command finish and then I will tell you what I am using.
<Senor> daftykins, it wont work in recovery either.
<k1l> salthesailor: and you are not well informed with your trolling attempts. so read about the latest amazon related statements.
<Senor> i'm giving her all i've got, captain.
<daftykins> Senor: no, you're meant to choose recovery and get to a shell so we can install the graphics driver...
<Senor> oh
<salthesailor> i'm not trolling, i'm asking
<salthesailor> sheesh
<dax> then please go ask somewhere that isn't a technical support channel
<salthesailor> it is geared toward sales
<Senor> i try to boot into recovery, but i can't get to a shell.
<dax> e.g. the offtopic channel ubottu told you about already
<daftykins> salthesailor: utterly stupid statement, you clearly haven't even used it if you think that
<R13ose> daftykins: I am installing ubuntu-desktop
<salthesailor> i have used it
<daftykins> R13ose: cool, once that finishes (lots to download, lots to install...) reboot and you should have a GUI
<daftykins> then wifi should be good
<Senor> daftykins: which recovery should i do? there's two of them.
<R13ose> daftykins: I will wait and see
<daftykins> they likely have kernel versions beside the words, thus the newest one - -50 or -51
<Senor> ok, it's loading a bunch of things.
<Senor> keyboard is locked up.
<daftykins> patience, grasshopper
<Senor> :)
<Senor> sry, i'm american.
<daftykins> hmm i think if i were you Senor i'd just grab the 16.04 daily image and try it out. the GTX 970 had issues earlier on, but it should be fine in the 14.04 you got - i find it weird the lspci output didn't even know what it was
<daftykins> i mean it knew it was the nvidia card, but not that it's the GTX 970
<Senor> daftykins, so you want me to download ubuntu 16.04?
<Senor> put it on the usb stick and install?
<aaaa> today, i install the ubuntu mate 15
<aaaa> installing wine
<monkey_> ahh ffs, I just installed cinnamon-desktop-environment and its installed a tonne of programs i dont want, is there any way to undo the process?
<lnxmen> daftykins: hmm, I booted with new config, but it's still only one parameter set - enable_hangcheck    = "Y"
<daftykins> Senor: it'd be the quicker approach than messing around and finding out what's up, in my opinion
<R13ose> daftykins: "Errors were encountered while processing: libgail-3-0:amd64"
<daftykins> Senor: i mean i'm sure we could crack it, however it's 3am so i'm calling it a day
<daftykins> R13ose: did it stop there?
<daftykins> back to user@host ?
<Senor> okay, thanks for your help and patience.
<daftykins> Senor: np :)
<R13ose> daftykins: that was the last line.
<Senor> i'll see you again in here, since i'm a linux noob.
<daftykins> R13ose: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<daftykins> heh :> fair enough, i'm a regular volunteer but just popped back in today after a long hiatus
<daftykins> too much paid work to be done!
<R13ose> daftykins: says reinstall before configuring that package.
<daftykins> welp, that's all i have time for today
<daftykins> next time you're down the supermarket, pick up a flash drive, R13ose
<R13ose> I will thanks
<Senor> anyone running 16.04/
<Senor> ?
<lnxmen> daftykins: maybe it's something with kernel if it's not loading parameters from boot configuration?
<hil> Senor, channel #ubuntu+1 deals with that
<daftykins> lnxmen: what are you referring to?
<Senor> i understand, i was trying to install 14. but i heard 16.04 is better. is this true?
<Senor> and where do i download it?
<daftykins> not better, it just uses a newer kernel so it will help
<hil> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lnxmen> I just don't have any idea what would go wrong.
<Senor> you're still here!?!? dafty, the ubuntu website doesn't have 16.04. it only goes to 15.
<k1l> Senor: 16.04 is still in development. so things will break. and you will need to take care of that yourself
<k1l> !16.04 | Senor
<ubottu> Senor: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Senor: see the topic over in #ubuntu+1 - note i said daily image, too
<daftykins> yeah i'm really leaving now! honest!
<daftykins> \o
<Senor> ok thank yo
<Senor> you*
<FjordPrefect> Do any of you use wajig? How does it compare to apt-get?
<R13ose> Back
<Senor> i'm going to try 15.10 first.
<R13ose> Same issue with this package
<Volund> So I'm pondering setting up my Ubuntu as a SAMBA server but I want to use my two 4tb drives as mirrors of each other. I've been told ZFS may be a better solution than LVM mirroring, but ZFS isn't natively in Ubuntu 15 but IS in 16, I hear. though I've heard that I can install it on 15, not sure. Can someone clear this up? I'm on ubuntu 15 at the moment. Not averse to using 16 beta mind you, but.... *peer*
<xJeremyCx> hey guys, how do I fix the bad sectors on my windows partition?
<xJeremyCx> I ran sudo badblocks -b 512 -svn /dev/sda3 -o '/home/jeremy/Desktop/badblocks.txt'
<xJeremyCx> after that, I ran sudo e2fsck -l '/home/jeremy/Desktop/badblocks.txt' /dev/sda3 but it said ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<uupz> Hello, my Ovilus III kernel won't boot up with the current boot manager.  I installed wyrm WM on the platform but I dont think it installed properly.  Now whenever I boot into operating mode, it asks for my username/login, but the kernel's uid is different each time.  Does anyone know how I can boot up properly so that the SDK will load properly?
<catbeard> Xjs|moonshine: do you know the # of the backup superblocks?
<catbeard> bah he left
<R13ose> I am getting this error when I try to run startx from command line: xinit: connection to x server lost.  Any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: xorg ? What returns ' dpkg -l xorg ' ?
<Senor> wow, i dont know why i just didn't use 15.04 instead of 14.04. it's installing on first try with no problems.
<R13ose> Bashing-om: no packages found matching xorg
<xangua> Senor: 15.04 is no longer supported
<Bashing-om> R13ose: No xorg, no GUI ... as simple as that . How about a re-install with out encryption ? I do not know encryption and in that case I am of little help .
<Bashing-om> !minimal | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<R13ose> Bashing-om: yes but I did install Ubuntu Desktop afterwards
<Bashing-om> r13  Still have to have xorg ...in terminal run ' apt-cache show xorg ' for a description of what xorg is and what it does .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I know what this does.  Can I install this from terminal?
<user_> hellow guys
<user_> does someone know how to fix the fps problem on dota2?
<user_> Using Ubuntu 15.1
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Yes, but I do not know if installing now after installing a desktop if all the right connections will be made, one cn try and see what resylts . ' sudo apt install xorg ' .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I just did that
<MiniFridge> Thank you for your help. Goodnight.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: still in terminal ? 14.04 ? then terminal command ' sudo service lightdm start ' .
<Senor> how to i install proprietary nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<Senor> can i just go to the website and download?
<Senor> <new to ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Senor: On a fresh clean install run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Senor> okay, i'll do that after this huge software updater install.
<R13ose> Bashing-om: when I tried to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, there were installments needed.  Should I do them?
<Bashing-om> Senor: k .
<Senor> typically, with ubuntu, i'm assuming everything is done through the terminal. correct?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: There will be a LOT of files that will be required . so yeah ..if you want unity as the desktop envioronment .. go ahead .
<Bashing-om> Senor: Not really .. the terminal is a common denominator across all distributions and all releases . GUIs differ, the terminal does not .
<Senor> i have a good question, now that i'm using ubuntu my keyboard is no longer illuminated. is it because my drivers aren't installed?
<Thorax2015> How do i fix missing icons on Cinnamon?
<Bashing-om> Senor: welllll .. or maybe a suitable driver for the particular keyboard is not available ???
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I am install that package and then will see what happens
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Nothing wrong with trying ..:)
<paul_1515> Thorax2015 you install the package gnome-icon-theme
<Senor> when i type "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" in the terminal, it asked for a password. the keyboard doesn't let me type anything. is that normal?
<Senor> nm, i got it working. the password is invisible. haha
<davido> That's normal behavior for sudo
<Bashing-om> Senor: enter password blindly and hit the enter key . no repsonse to the screen in linux .. a security thing .
<davido> so that people cant watch over your shoulder and learn it.
<Senor> bashing, so i'm updating my drivers in the terminal. anything else you suggest doing? this is my first ubuntu install.
<Bashing-om> Senor: Nope, update fully, and drivers installed ... use the system and see what you lack ... and fill in the gaps .
<Senor> how do i see what i lack?
<Senor> just by using it?
<Bashing-om> Senor: The default install of a 'buntu comes bundled with a bunch of apps .. there are 30,000 packages in our repo available to fill these gaps for how and what you use your system for .. then there  thousands of enterprising programmers adding to that list .
<Thorax2015> paul_1515:  Is that just gnome-icon-theme-full?
<Thorax2015> paul_1515:  Didnt even need to install anything, just go to theme setting and they are aready there
<paul_1515> yeah that is the one, huh
<c_nick> on123
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Hangin in here ? Hoz it going ?
<Senor> i'm trying to install steam on ubuntu. I installed and go to click the icon on the desktop. nothing happens after that.
<Bashing-om> Senor: Not a gamer .. but ... did you install steam from our repository ?
<Senor> respository would be the terminal. correct?
<Bashing-om> Senor: Tere are a few ways to install .. prefered from repo ' sudo apt install steam ' ... is that what you did ?
<Senor> no
<Bashing-om> there*
<Senor> i used the software manager
<Bashing-om> Senor: That should have had the same effect .
<Senor> yea, steam isn't working.
<Senor> i just installed it through the terminal
<Bashing-om> Senor: Let's see what the package manager things of the steam install .. ' dpkg -l | grep steam | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL back here for us to see that output .
<noobstrap> Hi all. What terminal emulator do you guys use?
<Senor> hey
<Senor> sry, got disconnected.
<Senor> what was that again?
<Bashing-om> Senor: "  Senor: Let's see what the package manager thinks of the steam install .. ' dpkg -l | grep steam | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL back here for us to see that output . " .
<Senor> i type that into the terminal?
<Bashing-om> Senor: Affirmative .. a termial command / relay .
<Senor> haha. where is that weird sign on the keyboard?
<Senor> the squiggle
<SahibPrime> Senor: Did you ever fix the problem?
<Senor> sahib!
<Senor> i'm on ubuntu
<Senor> i used 15.04
<Senor> and it worked
<Bashing-om> Senor: On a US ascii qwerty board it is above the enter key as an upper case \ key .
<elzi> q
<Bashing-om> Senor: Ouch! We are beating a dead horse ! 15.04 is end-of-life and has no support and the software repository has been turned down ! Re-Install 15.10 !
<Senor> hey, after the dpkg - i can't make that next symbol.
<Senor> i can't find it on the keyboard. lol
<Senor> man, i thought i was good with computers until i met you guys... :)
<Senor> http://termbin.com/y6ox
<Senor> i just copy/pasted.
<Senor> i don't know why i didn't do that to begin with.
<Bashing-om> Senor: Thar is a lower case ell (Ll) .. but there is no support for 15.04 ! qwerty keyboard the pipe symbol ( | ) is above the enter key .
<Senor> did you click the link i sent?
<Bashing-om> Senor: Look'n at it now .
<Senor> oh ok sry
<Senor> i dont have 15.04. i meant i have 15.10
<Senor> it was a typo on my end. sry
<Bashing-om> Senor: K; show ' lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Senor> http://termbin.com/yj9u
<Bashing-om> Senor: Wellm steam appears to be fully installed on release 15.10 wily .. At this time all I know to si u=is check that over all the package manager is in a consistent state - that nothing is missing - . do terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . advise if any errors are reported .
<Senor> k
<Senor> bashing, also the system settings icon isn't working either.
<Bashing-om> Senor: Not only am I not a gamer .. I am not real hot on diagnosing GUI issues .. I have not used unity in ages .
<Senor> what do you use?
<Senor> windows? :)
<Bashing-om> Senor: Mostly terminal . IF I must have a GUI I have xfce .. very light and fast .
<Senor> i did the terminal commands and received no errors.
<Senor> how do you surf the web without a GUI?
<Senor> just curious.
<SahibPrime> Senor: links
<SahibPrime> Senor: sudo apt-get install inks
<SahibPrime> Senor: It's a web-browser, for text-only systems.
<Senor> wow
<Bashing-om> Senor: Over all that is a great thing .. no errors is great :) .. Regret I am at a loss on steam or the GUI issue .. others will have to take up my slack .
<Senor> bashing, you're still a great help. i learned a lot already from you.
<Senor> bashing, so terminal is your OS?
<Bashing-om> Senor: No ... there are several of us on this channel that have little use for a GUI, a minority - me I am but a puppy .. I run ubuntu 14.04 from a core install of the kernel and build my own operating system .
<Senor> very impressive
<elzi> some one are you using xubuntu 16.04 lts
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | elzi
<ubottu> elzi: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Senor> bashing, i'd like to get my sound working.
<elzi> help when im want install app in software centre failed,,,
<Bashing-om> Senor: Once you have been around a while .. in 'buntu a piece of cake to "roll your own " .
<Bashing-om> !sound | Senor
<ubottu> Senor: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<elzi> how to fix
<Senor> ubottu: i can't even get into my system settings to check that.
<ubottu> Senor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senor> hahah
<elzi> hahaha sorry,,,
<Senor> you're probably more intelligent than me.
<elzi> when place for ask bro... please help me,,,
<Bashing-om> elzi: 16.04 is not supported yet in this channel .. for 16.04 issues join #ubuntu+1 .
<elzi> he ok,,, mmm, 14.04 lts until years ???
<Senor> brb going to restart
<Bashing-om> elzi: 14.04 is good 'til April of 2019 . (4+5=9)
<Raku> Im installing xubuntu right now, I have three HDDs, 1 1tb and 2 500gb ones, can I set up raid0 with the two 500gb ones during the installation?
<Bashing-om> Raku: Yeah, but the default install of a desktop does not have the tools to cope with raid . will have to be installed .
<Raku> Is there instructions for this process somewhere?
<Bashing-om> !raid | Raku
<ubottu> Raku: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<elzi> how to update kernel in ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> !hwe | elzi
<ubottu> elzi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<elzi> di sini ada org indonesia kah
<MannyLNJ> When I do sudo adduser SetTopBox why do I get the message adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badnoption to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEXame '
<elzi> how to update via terminal... i want to update kerne l to 4.4
<Raku> Bashing-om: it's saying I need the alternate install disc, where can I get that ISO?
<Bashing-om> Raku: ' sudo apt install dmraid ' .
<Raku>  Do I do this from the live installation?
<Raku> I don't have Ubuntu installed yet
<Bashing-om> Raku: Yeah ,, one can ,, if ya want to set up raid prior to install of the OS . ( because raid tools are not installed on the desktop installer ) .
<Raku> Ya, and the wiki you linked says to get those tools I need an alternate install, where could I get that?
<Raku> The plan is to have home on one HDD, and then partition of the rest on the second raid0
<Bashing-om> Raku: Just be aware that the install of dmraid will not persist a reboot in the live environment ( there is liveUSB with persistence ) .
<Raku> I'm aware
<mjrosenb> I'm getting an issue where linux-generic can't install because linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic is too new.
<Raku> How can I get it to install it as part of the desktop install
<Bashing-om> Raku: install the tools, set up raid array 1st .. then tell the installer what to do .
<Raku> And then when I boot?
<MannyLNJ> I think I got my Samba share working. How can I "map" it to a folder on another Ubuntu system so no matter what system I download from all downloads go in the same place?
<Bashing-om> Raku: Where how you install grub ( bootloader) depends on the raid level . others here can better advise further .
<mjrosenb> https://gist.github.com/1225eee4e9b08507004d
<Anthony-L> hi, it's me Senor
<Anthony-L> i can't boot into ubuntu anymore.
<Anthony-L> my gpu hates linux.
<jayjo> my system clock has drifted significantly on an amazon ec2 instance. How can I investigate why this happened
<jayjo> ?
<MannyLNJ> Simple question ( I hope) what is the correct syntax from 192.168.1.105 to connect to the following SMB share on 192.168.1.104 /home/SetTopBox/Media
<Anthony-L> so i've been on the linux craze for a couple days now, it seems very unorganized.
<reisio> Anthony-L: unlike... what things? :p
 * reisio looks around the world and sees only that
<Anthony-L> it just seems so unstable
<reisio> you might be confusing Ubuntu, which is based off Debian unstable
<reisio> with "Linux" in general
<reisio> although if you're comparing Ubuntu to Mac OS or Windows, it's hard to imagine you actually find it less stable
 * reisio shrugs
<Anthony-L> i've been playing with it all day and 8 hours later finally got to the desktop. then come to find out, i go to install some programs and they don't install correctly when it says it's meant for linux.
<reisio> oh okay, so you're still installing
<hil> what exactly does 'seems unstable' mean? is it stable or not?
<cspack> MannyLNJ:  smb://ipaddress/sharename
<reisio> you're probably comparing installing and configuring "Linux" vs Windows or Mac OS... which you did not install or configure yourself (came preinstalled)
<reisio> this is a trap lots of people fall into :)
<reisio> hil: ^
<MannyLNJ> cspack, I tried that it will let me see it but then Transmission won't let me use that as a destination to save things from
<Anthony-L> i know it's just my own frustration because i'm basically trying to get the windows feel out of linux. I have a a gaming pc and i understand that it's a big no no with linux.
<reisio> Anthony-L: gaming? Not at all
<reisio> Unix people like games, too
<reisio> a lot of win32 games even perform better via Wine than via Windows :p
<reisio> cross platform games always have lower hardware reqs for Unix systems, too
<reisio> one might presume because the software is more efficient
<Anthony-L> reisio: i've been messing with my pc all day. i installed linux, but now i can't even get back into the desktop without my gpu being difficult.
<reisio> Anthony-L: okay, this is just installation stuff :) pick a problem and we can get it sorted
<Anthony-L> ok lets start...
<reisio> although there's a sandwich in my near future, but if not me someone else can help you
<reisio> :D
<hil> sanfwich sounds sexy
<hil> sanddddd
<Anthony-L> so, i install ubuntu 15.10, i went to the desktop and installed all the goods via the terminal. i take a restart and figure, hey lets do a restart. i restart and get to the grub screen, all i get is blank purple screen every time now.
<Anthony-L> now errors or anything.
<reisio> hil: so, so sexy
<cspack> MannyLNJ: you are trying to get transmission to do what?
<reisio> Anthony-L: what'd you install, exactly?
<reisio> MannyLNJ: be µTorrent? Try Deluge instead :p
<Anthony-L> all the drivers that another person in here told me
<Anthony-L> throught the terminal, he gave me an sudo update command.
<Anthony-L> i don't remember it.
<Anthony-L> through*
<hil> AMD Radeon?
<Anthony-L> nvidia gtx 970
<hil>  hrm
<MannyLNJ> cspack, on 192.168.1.104 I have a shared folder for video to play from a Windows 8 system., The shared folder is on a headless laptop in my basement. i want to be able to use my Laptop with Ubuntu to download video using torrents to that shared folder
<reisio> Anthony-L: what's this say?: sudo lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|driver' | head -2
<Anthony-L> i can't get to the desktop reisio.
<Anthony-L> i'm currently at the grub menu.
<cspack> MannyLNJ: why not just copy the files after they are downloaded or just run transmission from the 192.168.1.104 machine?
<Anthony-L> that's as far as i get now.
<reisio> Anthony-L: you can't get past grub?
<Anthony-L> nope. i did one time. it seems hit and miss.
<Anthony-L> hit or miss*
<reisio> Anthony-L: you don't get to the purple screen reliably?
<Anthony-L> blank purple screen happens after i push enter on the grub menu
<MannyLNJ> cspack, I don't know how to download w/o a GUI (web browser) and I can only access 192.168.1.104 via SSH. I've failed at my attemnots to do a remote desktop
<reisio> Anthony-L: okay, then you're most likely getting past grub, min...
<Anthony-L> yea, but it hangs on the purple screen of death. :)
<reisio> Anthony-L: at the grub screen, edit your primary line (e?) and put ' nomodeset' at the end of the line that starts with 'linux'
<reisio> and then boot that
<Anthony-L> tried that, nothing.
<reisio> no change?
<Anthony-L> nope
<cspack> MannyLNJ: you could use scp to copy the files, it will use an ssh connection
<reisio> Anthony-L: okay, you may as well boot up your install image again, then, just to fix it ('Try Ubuntu')
<Anthony-L> install ubuntu again?
<reisio> Anthony-L: no...
<reisio> but you can fix it from the same live OS used for installatino
<reisio> installation*
<MannyLNJ> cspack, You are right I could look into using SCP to copy via a CRON task. I found a CLI that should have worked for the share but I'm getting mount: block device //192.168.1.104/SetTopBox is write-protected, mounting read-only so I don't know if it's permission in smb.conf or the folder permissions causing the issue
<Anthony-L> i'm back at grub menu.
<Anthony-L> what to do?
<reisio> Anthony-L: you just want to boot up the image you installed from, but hit 'Try Ubuntu' instead of Install
<Anthony-L> o ok
<cspack> MannyLNJ: also if you use something like Deluge you can run the daemon headless on your file server and have the GUI on your ubuntu laptop
<Anthony-L> let me try
<reisio> Anthony-L: then we can fix it more straightforwardly
<cspack> MannyLNJ: I don't know transmission so I'm not sure if it can do the same
<Anthony-L> reisio: i'm trying ubuntu
<reisio> Anthony-L: k, say when you're at the desktop
<Phreya> hey guys, how can I hold my kernel package so it won't be upgraded via apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<Phreya> I have an old X40 which requiers me to use non-pae kernel, so upgrading into new one cannot be done
<Anthony-L> just got black screen reisio
<reisio> Phreya: I believe that's called "pinning" (apt pinning)
<reisio> Anthony-L: like for how long?
<MannyLNJ> cspack, What would allow me to create a file entry but not write any data to it? Example nano <filename> makes a file called filename but I can't save anything into it
<cspack> MannyLNJ: you probably need write permissions on your directory where filename resides
<reisio> MannyLNJ: don't cross post
<albe> hi guys
<MannyLNJ> cspack, the permissions are drwxrwxrwx   2 root root    0 Mar  6 01:32 SetTopBox
<reisio> hi albe
<cspack> MannyLNJ: are you writing to a samba share or locally?
<albe> this is the first time i m using irc
<MannyLNJ> cspack, I *think* it's a mounted share. I made /media/SetTopBox with the mk  command then I did sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.104/SetTopBox -o username=SetTopBox,password=<password for SetTopBox /media/SetTopBox/  It didn't give me any errors
<reisio> congrats
<albe> what can i do here?
<Anthony-L> a long time
<Anthony-L> reisio: it's still black :(
<Anthony-L> my gpu no likey linux. haha
<cspack> MannyLNJ: is the share set up with writable=yes?
<MannyLNJ> cspack, in smb.conf I think so let me check
<hicoleri> When I try to start geany, it says: "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked" what should I do?
<MannyLNJ> cspack, It says read only = no but no entry for writable
<Anthony-L> i'm about to throw up the white flag
<Phreya> reisio: thank you, apt-get hold PACKAGENAME worked for me :) (it's the other way around)
<Phreya> apt-mark*
<Volund> there we gooooo
<Madkins> Hey all, anyone have any ideas on how to get ubnutu server on an old mac pro?
<Anthony-L> yea, dont do it.
<cspack> MannyLNJ: ok that should be fine. you might need to specify permissions in your cifs mount command
<nik> anybody home
<reisio> Phreya: what's the other way 'round?
<cspack> MannyLNJ: or just make the share public in smb.conf
<reisio> Anthony-L: well, to be fair, whatever driver some random person had you install makes your gpu no likey linux
<Phreya> reisio: I wanted to hold MY package rather then marking a future package to a skip mode
<reisio> Anthony-L: you should be able to set nomodeset from the live OS menu, too
<nik> hi i want to know what will happen if i type command init 2
<Phreya> but it was good enough
<reisio> Phreya: ah, gj
<nik> init --help
<nik> init [OPTIONS...] {COMMAND}
<nik> Send control commands to the init daemon.
<nik>      --help      Show this help
<nik>      --no-wall   Don't send wall message before halt/power-off/reboot
<nik> Commands:
<reisio> nik: on something only you're relying on? Nothing terrible, try it
<Anthony-L> reisio: it was like this even pre ubuntu install
<Anthony-L> before i even installed drivers it was unstable
<Anthony-L> now it wont even fresh install ubuntu
<Anthony-L> going to try 'nomodeset'
<reisio> Anthony-L: sounds more like a hardware problem, then
<reisio> :/
<Anthony-L> gpu obviously
<Anthony-L> is there a way to wipe my bios?
<Madkins> well if this isn't going to run linux I guess i'll take it back
<reisio> Anthony-L: wha?
<Anthony-L> reisio: what kind of computer do you have?
<Anthony-L> like what's your setup?
<Phreya> wipy bios? :O I woudln't do that honestly
<reisio> I find computers that have the hardware I want, and then buy the cheapest one I can find
<reisio> I've had desktops & laptops, with any of intel/amd/nvidia graphics, no issues :D
<Anthony-L> reisio: what do you use a computer for?
<reisio> cheap ftw
<reisio> mmm, all sorts of things
<reisio> web developer, I get into all sorts of nonsense
<Anthony-L> do you game?
<reisio> I don't game much, but I've killed a month here and there on some since high school
<Phreya> do you program?
<reisio> the first 3d fallout
<reisio> and, couple other things
<Phreya> how old are you? :O
<reisio> so old man
<Anthony-L> i wish my mobo had integrated gpu, then i'd just test it to see if it's my nvidia card
<reisio> gonna die real soon
<reisio> Anthony-L: it probably does...
<Anthony-L> hhahah the first fallout
<reisio> the first 3d fallout
<reisio> the first one after the company changed
<reisio> what, 2 fallouts ago?
<Anthony-L> what about morrowind?
<reisio> the very first owned, though, and the 2nd
<reisio> not played morrowind, nope
<Phreya> I played the last one. It took me like 2 days to finish it
<reisio> :/
<Anthony-L> my mobo doesn't have integrated gpu.
<reisio> I played limbo on GNU/Linux
<reisio> lovely game, too short
 * reisio re-checks on 'Inside'
<reisio> Anthony-L: very odd
<Anthony-L> i have a m5a99fx pro
<reisio> Anthony-L: anyway, if you did a normal install, it's supported (but obviously if you can't reliably do the same things, there's a problem with your hardware most likely)
<Anthony-L> yea, i agree reisio. it has to be hardward related.
<Phreya> I have a X40 IBM ThinkPad, that has a non-pae cpu with 1ghz, 1gb of ram
<reisio> Anthony-L: ooohhhh, asus?
<Phreya> and guess what... linux runs GREAT on it
<Phreya> honestly it feels like a new machine when browswing and doing casual stuff.
<Anthony-L> yes
<reisio> Anthony-L: you dual booting?
<Anthony-L> no
<Anthony-L> i want to solo run linux. the whole point of this is to boycott micrsoft. :)
<reisio> Anthony-L: you might go into your bios prefs and find the s/ata stuff, and change it from whatever it is to something else
<Anthony-L> i don't see any s/ata
<Anthony-L> i see sata though
<Anthony-L> is that the same thing?
<reisio> "s/ata" is just my lazy way of saying 'sata or ata'
<reisio> so yes, sata, good
<reisio> what's it set to?
<reisio> and what can it be set to instead?
<Anthony-L> onchip sata channel enabled
<reisio> oh is that all?
<Anthony-L> sata port 1 - port 4 AHCI
<Anthony-L> sata port 5 - esata AHCI
<Anthony-L> S.M.A.R.T. status check enabled
<reisio> so you can only enable/disable, nothing else?
<reisio> only interested in sata things
<Anthony-L> all the SATA ESP Ports are disabled except for one.
<reisio> nothing that mentions a 'mode' or 'legacy', etc.?
<Anthony-L> the usb config does
<reisio> mmm, yeah don't think that will help
<reisio> is there another, 'Advanced' section in the bios prefs?
<Anthony-L> in advanced theres....
<hicoleri> (i'll ask again) geany says: "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked" when I try to start it. What should I do?
<Anthony-L> cpu config, north bridge, south bridge, sata config, usb config, cpu core on/off fucntion, onboard devices config, apm, and network stack
<y0r94rd14n4n93l> .
<Xeon> who can play O.A.D
<reisio> Anthony-L: yup, sata
<Anthony-L> we already went through all the sata options in there.
<reisio> oh okay
<Anthony-L> My mobo is mean to run two gpus
<Anthony-L> meant*
<Anthony-L> i only have one though.
<Anthony-L> i'm just saying, i know we're not talking about that anymore.
<Anthony-L> hey, reiso
<reisio> ?
<Anthony-L> what about security boot parameters?
<reisio> I wouldn't think so
<Anthony-L> it shows OS Type, windows 8 UEFI or other Legacy & UEFI
<reisio> no particular harm poking about, I s'pose
<Anthony-L> it set to 'other legacy'
<reisio> I wouldn't think that'd help, but no harm trying legacy
<Anthony-L> this sucks.
<Anthony-L> i'm about to just install windows again. :(
<Anthony-L> sad day
<reisio> Anthony-L: I'd be curious if https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/ booted reliably
<reisio> with the 'no kms' option
<Anthony-L> i dont see the no kms option
<nomic> i put a new sd card (micro) into an ubuntu pc , with adapter, it should show up in nautilus or somewhere
<reisio> Anthony-L: be, item 5 or 6 'with more options'
<kill> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<kill> Version 3.7.86
<kill> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<reisio> Anthony-L: then on the 2nd screen
<nomic> ok IT WASN'T COMPLETELIY INSERTERD
<nomic> (retries
<Anthony-L> reisio, just give me the link of the download please.
<reisio> Anthony-L: http://is.gd/akaver
<Anthony-L> reisio! i'm in the desktop.
<Anthony-L> what should i do?
<Anthony-L> i didn't download the rescue though.
<Anthony-L> i'm installing ubuntu again.
<reisio> that's... one way to get back to where you were before you installed those things that person told you to install
<Anthony-L> ok, reisio, lets do a fresh install and start from there.
<Anthony-L> i'll listen to what you want me to install.
<Anthony-L> i just find it really weird that the desktop comes up, hit or miss, like i said.
<reisio> that's less weird to me than
<reisio> that the live OS comes up hit or miss
<Anthony-L> ok...
<Anthony-L> reiso?
<Anthony-L> i'm on the desktop. :)
<Anthony-L> what's the first step?
<Anthony-L> and i lost my buddy...haha
<mazoon_> \j #blender-dev
<Anthony-L> ?
<salut23111> hi!
<Anthony-L> hi
<salut23111> how are u?
<Anthony-L> frustrated
<salut23111> why?
<Anthony-L> i want ubuntu to work, but it doesn't like me
<salut23111> hm
<salut23111> like me
<Anthony-L> you're having trouble also?
<salut23111> yep
<Anthony-L> what a coincidence
<Anthony-L> i've been messing around with it all day. i'm about to throw in the towel and just load windows again.
<salut23111> i dont know why
<salut23111> dos...
<Hayettin> Hello
<Anthony-L> hi
<Hayettin> is it possible to make an ubuntu persistent usb stick with truecrypt, veracrypt or LUKS encryption
<Hayettin> on boot would be very nice
<Hayettin> i mean on boot encryption
<salut23111> hm
<Hayettin> Is it possible?
<salut23111> no
<Hayettin> so what is possible?
<Hayettin> and why not salut23111
<Hayettin> i mean wich part is not possible
<kaveh> hi. How to terminate cpp program with itself
<kaveh> ?
<nomic> sudo dd bs=4M if=OS.img of=/dev/sddestination  <- that has gone away and is not returning to prompt ..is writing the image right?  how can I tell if it's writing (and not hung)
<nomic> that was the command I was shown to write an OS image to SD card
<nomic> ok
<nomic> it says
<nomic> 4029677568 bytes (4.0 GB) copied, 433.437 s, 9.3 MB/s
<craptalk> how can i see the copying process while i am copying something in terminal>
<craptalk> should i use -i?
<salut23111> exit
<ComputerHipster> how can you connect to the remote desktop of another linux box ? from ubuntu
<ComputerHipster> cna't form windows due to security lacking in TightVNC
<stark_> test
<stark_> hello
<ComputerHipster> yello
<stark_> first time use ubuntu mate
<salut23111> tryin to burn bootable iso image in ubuntu..
<salut23111> no rufus?
<stark_> anyone know how to share folder/file via lan? in umate course
<cspack> craptalk: you can use -v it will show you what files it's copying but you won't get a progress bar or anything like that
<ComputerHipster> samba
<stark_> I had used rufus on windows to burn iso
<stark_> samba?
<cpp_shill> kaveh: if you mean from within the program, then you can use exit() if you include <cstdlib>
<Hayettin> anyone know how i can use ubuntu in persisten mode with encryption
<stark_> is any web that can give me samba tutorial from first?
<craptalk> cspack: so there is no option to do that?
<stark_> i already install it on kali 2.0, but it seems not work
<stark_> craptalk : i think i have read about it, you can check n raspberrypi.org
<stark_> craptalk : maybe it's a same way to do
<craptalk> stark_: i am reading its manual, it seems i can only put -v (verbose)
<stark_> i don't think there are rufus for linux out there
<salut23111> hmk
<salut23111> linux is a hard path
<stark_> agree.
<stark_> but it's have a beautiful terminal :))
<salut23111> :)
<Anthony-L> reisio!
<Anthony-L> i'm at the desktop.
<salut23111> True
<stark_> what is the crucial different between ubuntu mate and ubuntu linux?
<stark_> beside the GUI
<reisio> stark_: that is the only difference...
<stark_> the GUI?
<reisio> MATE is a particular DE, yes
<reisio> nothing differs between Ubuntu with MATE and Ubuntu without MATE except for the former has, presumably, MATE preinstalled
<reisio> Anthony-L: cool cool
<salut23111> whats the best app to burn iso image on usb with ubuntu?
<salut23111> or the less worst
<reisio> salut23111: image of what?
<salut23111> distro
<salut23111> iso file
<reisio> I'd probably use 'dd', but you have to be careful
<stark_> i never find the app, just terminal to burn iso from linux
<reisio> not really "burning" when it's to USB
<stark_> but, maybe there are someone finnaly made it.. maybe
<salut23111> :)
<Hayettin> can nobody help me how to encrypt an ubuntu persistent stick?
<reisio> not really burning to CD/DVD/BD, for that matter :p although the word is more apt there, still
<reisio> Hayettin: could use encfs in a pinch
<stark_> Hayettin : sorry, but i don't know how
<salut23111> ya quelqu'un qui parle français?
<somsip> !fr | salut23111
<ubottu> salut23111: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lilian_> hello
<stark_> hello
<lilian_> damn
<stark_> huh?
<lilian_> yup
<salut23111> argh
<galaxon> Hello!
<salut23111> i have a question about repositories
<salut23111> and i already know the answer
<maddawg> so why ask it?
<stark_> so that is can't define as 'quuestion'
<stark_> hello galaxon
<salut23111> because i don't expect to be right
<stark_> what question?
<somsip> salut23111: just ask the question
<maddawg> answer is 42
<salut23111> yep
<stark_> i tough it will be 43
<maddawg> no stark_
<maddawg> the answer to everything is 42
<stark_> lol
<maddawg> the big giant head said so
<salut23111> tails-installer is down?
<maddawg> it's the meaning of life, the universe, and everything
<stark_> yeah, everything is 42
<salut23111> doin master at lava university and trying to install that for research
<salut23111> laval*
<stark_> laval university?
<stark_> whre is it?
<salut23111> y
<salut23111> quebec
<stark_> hmm.. seems so far from here
<salut23111> my problem is with the tail-installer / ubuntu and i don't wanna buy cocaine (maybe)
<stark_> how to login as root in linux?
<salut23111> sudo?
<stark_> just sudo?
<ouroumov> sudo su
<stark_> i'll try
<stark_> great, thanks
<ouroumov> yw, stark_ but be careful doing stuff while logged in as root.
<stark_> anyone had hands-on raspberry pi 3?
<ouroumov> It's really easy to break the system.
<stark_> really?
<ouroumov> Yes, just a typo in a command and bam, gotta reinstall.
<stark_> seems like better not do that frequently
<ouroumov> indeed
<adg> Hi, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on my new MSI gs72
<stark_> which problem?
<stark_> partition problem?
<ouroumov> !details | adg
<ubottu> adg: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<adg> Yea....
<adg> The processor seems to hang
<stark_> adg : are you try to make it dual boot?
<adg> Yes
<FR34K> hello guys
<ottoroland> otto.1945
<stark_> adg : do you already made partition for ext4 and swap?
<stark_> hello FR34k
<FR34K> any one help me please to find free security ctf online
<adg> stark_ I have installed ubuntu multiple times in the past,
<stark_> where you get the hang? after install it? or when install it?
<stark_> maybe the ISO corupt?
<Hayettin> somebody know how to use ubuntu on an persistent usb live stick with on boot encryption
<adg> The ISO is fine, it just stops on the Ubuntu screen if it even makes it there.
<adg> I have been working on this for hours.
<mattkim> hellow
<adg> Anyone?
<stark_> sorry adg, seems like I can't much help
<Hayettin> somebody know how to use ubuntu on an persistent usb live stick with on boot encryption
<MANUU1977> HOLA
<__raven> two major problems with my desktop on 15.10 xubuntu: 1. startup only possible using kernel 4.2.0-18-gen in recovery mode. everything else switches off keyboard or leads to black screen. any idea?
<infectiious> __raven: what graphics card do you have
<__raven> infectiious: its a nvidia evga gtx 620
<Dorfen> Hi guys! I've just caught a virus and am about to start over. I'm wondering if it would be stupid to just go 16.04 now? Would i experience many issues in the last month?
<cfhowlett> Dorfen, let's see: install a beta release?  sure.  no problem at all
<cfhowlett> Dorfen, or ... wait until it's ready, eh?
<Dorfen> Well, running 15.04 beta back then gave very little, if no issues!
<Dorfen> So unless you have experience with the 16.04 beta, I don't see how that is helpful.
<cfhowlett> Dorfen, so why ask?  your machine, your choice.  note: until release, 16. 04 is not officially supported
<Flannel> Dorfen: You'd be better off asking in #ubuntu+1, the people there have experience with it.
<Dorfen> There could be someone in here who's running it and have some experiences to draw from, other than the fact that it's a beta.
<Dorfen> Flannel: Thank you, did not know that one! :)
<Flannel> Dorfen: yes, but that discussion (about Xenial) would be offtopic for this channel (it's on-topic for #ubuntu+1)
<Flannel> Dorfen: Sounds good :)
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<spooky__> !bing
<ubottu> ban
 * cfhowlett wonders if netsplit is in effect
<az_> i have external hdd with luks encryption and i cant have it connected to usb port because then grub don't boot (probably try boot from this usb) why?
<Mathisen> az_, bios settings ?
<guest-4GDF2x> non ca marche pas
<cfhowlett> !es | guest-4GDF2x
<ubottu> guest-4GDF2x: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * cfhowlett hopes that was spanish not french
<dax> looks like french to me.
<cfhowlett> !fr | guest-4GDF2x
<ubottu> guest-4GDF2x: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> just in case then ...
<arrow> hello
<arrow> who has experience with genymotion here?
<cfhowlett> arrow, rephrase your question
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> and for the love of all that is holy, choose ONE nick and stick to it
<linuxlove> i need to access my files in my virtual device and copy them into my home directory
<linuxlove> what should i do?
<linuxlove> i have installed genymotion
<cfhowlett> linuxgeek, virtualbox has a shared folder function
<linuxlove> cfhowlett, i used that i just can share my files from my ubuntu to my android virtual
<linuxlove> but i cant see my files on android
<cfhowlett> no experience with android virtual.  sorry
<Nicholas1> anyone use ubuntu touch phone?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Nicholas1
<ubottu> Nicholas1: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Nicholas1> ok
<linuxlove> i see my files in home directory on virtual device but idk how can i transfer files from android to ubuntu
<linuxlove> it seems no one knows about my problem
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<emersont1> hi, if i want a channel where i talk about coding methods, what channel should i be in?
<pantato> coding methods?
<linuxlove> emersont1, you mean methods in programming?
<cfhowlett> #coding?  #programming?
<emersont1> like "what would be the best way to implement an improbability drive into SFML"
<hil> improbability drives only work in C# ;)
<abhinav> hi
<abhinav> I have corrupted my dependencies completely. Can't even run apt-get install
<abhinav> What to do ?
<Mrokii> Hello. I want to enable a remote ssh-connection from Android to Ubuntu, so that I can log into my local computer, preferably with my already-existing useraccount on Ubuntu. Can somebody give me a hint for a tutorial on how to configure the ssh-server on Ubuntu?
<popey> Mrokii: install openssh-server, that's about it
<popey> abhinav: what version of ubuntu?
<abhinav> 14.04
<popey> abhinav: can you paste to paste.ubuntu.com the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of "sudo apt-get update" please?
<linuxlove> thanks guys
<linuxlove> bbye
<abhinav> yeah okay
<abhinav> Thanks
<pantato> Mrokii: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dudeji> Quitt
<dudeji> Quit
<Mrokii> pantato, popey. I already have the server up and running, but I haven't found anything about what details I have to use to actually connect to that server. I also read something about key-generation for security and wanted a tutorial that explains these things.
<popey> Mrokii: your username and password
<popey> Mrokii: that's what you use to authenticate to ubuntu, and use the ip address to connect
<The_Fly> daftykins: all working fine after reinstall, got my acpi issue sorted also without bios update just acpi_osi= (empty arg)
<Mrokii> popey: Okay, I'll try that.
<The_Fly> daftykins: gl vendor string correctly reports nvidia, all sorted
<popey> abhinav: hows it going? got those pastes for me to look at?
<Aleksandar86> is posible install PHP 5.3 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Aleksandar86> and HOW?
<bekks> Aleksandar86: PHP 5.3 is fairly outdated.
<Kartagis> how do I export LC_* to a different locale?
<Kartagis> locale-gen didn't work
<Aleksandar86> bekks i know is outdated but i must test some php website who using very old codeIgniter v1.0
<bencc> is there a package that adds papyrus font to ubuntu?
<bekks> Aleksandar86: I guess you're better of installing 12.04 then.
<Ethoscience> Hi
<Ethoscience> Does anyone can help me to install a boot system?
<Ethoscience> I tried it with rescataux but it doesn't work
<mohamed> hello
<Remind> Hey guys. I started asking for help yesterday but Ubuntu crashed again lol. I have a hybrid nvidia/intel card and when I start I get spammed with nouveau errors. Eventually (after adding nomodeset) I can log in but Ubuntu will crash sooner or later
<Remind> I have a MSI GP Series GP60 Leopard Pro, with a GTX 950M card, and I'm using Ubuntu MATE 15.10
<Goker> hi all :D
<Remind> Also, when I go to additional drivers, I can see three options. NVIDIA Binary driver (proprietary, tested), NVIDIA (proprietary), and the X.Org X server (open source) driver
<Goker> how's ot going u guys :D
<Goker> ^_^
<Remind> And the version is 352.63 for the two NVIDIA drivers. Would selecting one of those two solve my issue? When I start up I get spammed with nouveau errors and get put into a boot loop. Eventually I can edit the command line and add 'nomodeset'
<MonkeyDust> Goker  this is ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> Remind, you should be using the recommended driver
<Remind> cfhowlett: How can I tell which one is recommended?
<Remind> cfhowlett: I'm sorry, I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> system > additional drivers >
<Remind> cfhowlett: None of them say recommended
<Remind> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/PoyuVXr.jpg
<cfhowlett> http://imgur.com/PCv8YrG
<cfhowlett> try the proprietary
<Remind> The tested one?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Remind> Okay! also, I think this version may be outdated. I started to get help yesterday but I couldn't boot back up lol
<Remind> The guy mentioned I should be using version 371
<cfhowlett> Remind, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Remind> cfhowlett: Thank you so much, going to switch this driver (possibly restart) and then run that
<Remind> I hope this fixes it! I always get worried I'm going to break my machine. It's my only one v.v
<cfhowlett> Remind, run it before you switch
<cfhowlett> might just fix your issues
<unit> I can't get my printer to work!  Help.
<Remind> cfhowlett: I think you helped me! I have an NVIDIA icon now and I booted just fine
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> Remind, happy2help!  may I ask exactly what worked for you?
<cfhowlett> thanks MD
<Remind> Under additional drivers, it's still selected (propietary, tested) but it still says version 352.63
<cfhowlett> same here
<Remind> cfhowlett: I selected the driver you told me to, after running that command
<cfhowlett> nice.  well, go forth and enjoy your ubuntu experience!
<Remind> Thank you again so much. I ran into this when I tried to switch months ago and it was a huge headache. Thanks again!
<cfhowlett> keep things update with that command you used and most issues will go away
<MonkeyDust> alwqays nice to see satisfied new users
<cfhowlett> indeed!
<MonkeyDust> my 14.04 had become awfully slow, fixed it by setting vm.swappiness=10
<hicoleri> Why do I get this when I try to mount a cd?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306391/
<frostschutz> hicoleri, file -s /dev/sr0?
<Ben64> hicoleri: you're mounting it incorrectly probably
<hicoleri> frostschutz:/dev/sr0: # UDF filesystem data (version 1.5) 'PRJ_20100224'
<hicoleri> Ben64:I'm using sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/
<Ben64> sudo mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /mnt
<frostschutz> grep udf /proc/filesystems
<hicoleri> Ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306501/
<hicoleri> frostschutz:It only shows "udf"
<hicoleri> in red
<frostschutz> hicoleri, and what's in dmesg? maybe it's just a bad disk
<hicoleri> frostschutz: It was happening with my system partitions as well. I "solved" it by removing a line from /etc/fstab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15306530/
<hicoleri> also, my partitions dont automount or are visible on the sidebar anymore
<frostschutz> hicoleri, ... blockdev --getsize64 /dev/sr0?
<frostschutz> a full mount command such as the one given above does not use fstab, so it should be unrelated. (mount /mnt/thing without additional arguments would look for fstab to complete)
<hicoleri> frostchutz:63488
<frostschutz> hicoleri, that's way too small, less than 64 KiB. not enough to support a filesystem much less a file...
<hicoleri> okay...
<frostschutz> hicoleri, take the disc out and put it back in again, maybe it was detected wrongly
<frostschutz> check for dirt, scratches, ... try a different drive
<frostschutz> if the drive is confused for some reason, a power off might help too
<hicoleri> Well, I'll go and get a new disc.
<hicoleri> and burn it on another computer
<hicoleri> frostschutz:Thanks, though
<Mrokii> pantato, popey: Sorry to disturb, but I have another problem. I connected from Android to Ubuntu via SSH and tried scp, like "scp sourefile username@androidHostname:/Folder" and got an error message saying "ssh: connect to host androidHostname port 22: Connection refused" and a second line saying "lost connection". Any thoughts what could have gone wrong?
<lapyo> are you on wifi?
<Ben64> Mrokii: that would only work if you have a ssh server running on android
<lapyo> ES file explorer on android with sftp to the ubuntu machine should do the file transfer job well
<Mrokii> lapyo: I guess I'll trey ES file explorer then. I have it installed anyway.
<lapyo> yeah, there should be "network" or something like that, there you can set up the sftp connection with your IP-address/domain name
<Mrokii> Ben64: That's bad. Isn't there a way to copy files via ssh to Android, when making a connection from Android to Ubuntu?
<Mrokii> lapyo: I'll try that, thanks.
<adg> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to a new MSI GS72. The screen freezes less than 30 seconds in and I have to force the computer down.
<adg> http://tinypic.com/r/jb7ak1/9
<adg> I managed to get that screen before auto shut down.
<adg> Before it froze*
<czwolf> My application corrade can start whn I type sudo/etc/init.d/corrade start . Program monit can detect it then and show as running when I type: sudo monit status . As soon as I kill it, I would expect it to be restarted by monit. Monit does nothing and says: Execution failed. my files /etc/monit/conf.d/corrade and /etc/init.d/corrade are here: http://pastebin.com/wF5Rg8hK
<MonkeyDust> !find corrade
<ubottu> Package/file corrade does not exist in wily
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: how do I export LC_* to a different locale?
<Kartagis> locale-gen didn't work
<DavidFromBE> hello, i would like to run diskless ubuntu machines booting from a synology nas, is that possible ? any pointer ?
<ioria> adg no idea, seems your wifi card the problem.... you can try to install without network connection ...
<ioria> DavidFromBE, you can start from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  not sure, never tried
<DavidFromBE> ioria: thanks, i noticed this howto before but the server is running ubuntu too, and i want the server to be a synology nas
<adg> ioria, I presume you mean ignore the card on boot. How would I go about doing that?
<ioria> DavidFromBE, take a look http://www.pyrosoft.co.uk/blog/2013/01/13/setting-up-a-pxe-boot-server-on-synology-dsm-4-2-beta/
<DavidFromBE> ioria: ty
<ioria> adg hw switch ?
<ioria> DavidFromBE, good luck
<adg> ioria its a laptop
<ioria> adg  yeah
<ioria> adg  you already checked the integrity  of the medium ?
<czwolf> anyone who can help with monit/Execution failed?
<ioria> adg  you can also disable the card in bios settings, probably
<czwolf> My application corrade can start when I type sudo/etc/init.d/corrade start . Program monit can detect it then and show as running when I type: sudo monit status . As soon as I kill it, I would expect it to be restarted by monit. Monit does nothing and says: Execution failed. my files /etc/monit/conf.d/corrade and /etc/init.d/corrade are here: http://pastebin.com/wF5Rg8hK
<MonkeyDust> czwolf  can you restart the service without monit
<mines999> list
<czwolf> MonkeyDust I can do start and stop yes (sudo /etc/init.d/corrade start works)
<adg> ioria, tried multiple times with multiple flavors. I doubt it's a problem with the media. Also, I don't see any BIOS setting for turning off the network card.
<MonkeyDust> czwolf  ok, but 'restart' ... i also wonder why you use /etc/init.d/ ... it's 'sudo service blah start' nowadays
<czwolf> MonkeyDust - wen I do restart I get: desktop@ns504149:/etc/init.d$ sudo /etc/init.d/corrade restart
<czwolf> Stopping corrade...
<czwolf> No /usr/bin/mono found running; none killed.
<mines999> guys....anyone can help me ?
<MonkeyDust> mines999  start with a question
<mines999> me@mines:~/sales$ rails g controller home
<mines999> /home/me/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.3/gems/activerecord-4.2.4/lib/active_record/connection_adapters/connection_specification.rb:177:in `rescue in spec': Specified 'mysql2' for database adapter, but the gem is not loaded. Add `gem 'mysql2'` to your Gemfile (and ensure its version is at the minimum required by ActiveRecord). (Gem::LoadError)
<mines999> 	from /home/me/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.3/gems/activerecord-4.2.4/lib/active_record/connection_adapters/connection_specification.rb:174:in `spec'
<mines999> 	from /home/me/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.3/gems/activerecord-4.2.4/lib/active_record/connection_handling.rb:50:in `establish_connection'
<mines999> 	from /home/me/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.3/gems/activerecord-4.2.4/lib/active_record/railtie.rb:120:in `block (2 levels) in <class:Railtie>'
<mines999> 	from /home/me/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.2.3/gems/activesupport-4.2.4/lib/active_support/lazy_load_hooks.rb:38:in `instance_eval'
<MonkeyDust> !paste | mines999
<ubottu> mines999: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> mines999  that's no question, that's a wall of text
<ioria> adg  are you plugged or on battery ?
<adg> Tried both
<czwolf> MonkeyDust I rely on a file provided by the creator of the software which I get support when I use their file. But they support more windows. I see this as a task for some linux guru so I am here. Not able to revwrite whole script.
<humbot> i feel that systemd can be easily used to restart services, though i guess that doesn't exactly answer your question
<ioria> adg  dual boot with windows ?
<adg> ioria: acpi=off seems to have done the trick
<adg> Yes
<ioria> adg  oh, good
<ioria> adg  congrats
<adg> Thanks
<ioria> adg  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/216959/what-does-kernelnmi-watchdog-bug-soft-lockup-followed-by-other-errors-mean
<zartu> hi guys, I have a laptop to whom I removed a ssd and now all the partitions addresses are crazy and when it boots I receive a grub rescue window. I tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found and this doesn't  for me. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> zartu, reinstall grub from an ubuntu USB
<zartu> the problem is that when I insmod /boot/grub/normal it adds a i386-pc in the path
<zartu> i have a external hdd with ubuntu, can I try to boot form that one?
<cfhowlett> zartu, you'll need to chroot to your problem system and reinstall grub2 there
<mines999> quit
<zartu> cfhowlett, thanks for info
<cfhowlett> happy2help! zartu
<Trioxin> is it safe to uninstall the java that comes in installed on ubuntu? I installed the most up to date jre and it's messing with my environment variable since it's installed to /usr/bin
<Trioxin> the old one is messing with it rather
<ioria> java is not installed by default
<sanjeb> hi
<sanjeb> can anyone help me activate hot corners on my UBUNTU 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> sanjeb  have you tried unity tweak tool?
<sanjeb> @MonkeyDust no I havent
<MonkeyDust> sanjeb  that's what i use
<sanjeb> @MonkeyDust I will give it a try
<sanjeb> @MonkeyDust Thanks for the help :D
<sanjeb> @MonkeyDust worked perfectly :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> sanjeb  glad i could help
<catalina> holaa
<monty_hall> how to disable display manager?
<monty_hall> I'm booting into gnome login screen
<monty_hall> I'd like to "startx"
<monty_hall> or not even start the x server
<Guest80763> install some x server?
<monty_hall> just don't want the log in screen
<monty_hall> disable that
<monty_hall> I want to invoke x manually
<gj|home> Anyone online with knowledge on xinput and Wacom Intous1? On Ubuntu14.04, on xinput  the pen is not "seperated" into styler and eraser - i get all events on both devices. But on an old Ubuntu 12, it's working right out of the box.
<Bigsista> hi all
<monty_hall> hello
<MonkeyDust> !text | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Bigsista> quite new to ubuntu. i'm running ubuntu 14.04.04 and it seems i have quite a mess with my kernels. which one is the latest "regular" kernel i should have on my box?
<monty_hall> I guess there was some way of disabling the login service w/o having to select anything from grub
<monty_hall> I guess *I thought*
<MonkeyDust> Bigsista  3.19.0-51-generic here
<cfhowlett> Bigsista, latest is the one with the largest number
<Bigsista> ok got there manually, too. now ho do iget rid of all other 3.19-xx kernels and make sure apt-get upgrade updates my 3.19 kernel?
<cfhowlett> Bigsista, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade will upgrade all installed packages including kernels
<tykayn-ubuntu> hey folks
<cfhowlett> Bigsista, and sudo apt-get autoremove *should* clean out old kernels and packages
<tykayn-ubuntu> lets say i want to make a custom desktop look from gnome, are there any tool to do that ?
<tykayn-ubuntu> or i should learn C++
<Bigsista> cfhowlett: does that stick to 3.10-xx then or does that install newer hwe's
<MonkeyDust> tykayn-ubuntu  start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cfhowlett> there's the real question!  it will not stick to 3.10-xx if newer kernels are available.
<cfhowlett> Bigsista, ^^^
<tykayn-ubuntu> thanbs MonkeyDust :)
<Bigsista> cfhowlett: ok... would i want that in terms of stability?
<cfhowlett> Bigsista, I don't know enough about HWE to advise.
<halvors> How can i request a prefix with DHCPv6-PD with dhclient using configuration in /etc/network/interfaces?
<MonkeyDust> Bigsista  what are you struggling with, what brings you here
<Bigsista> cfhowlett: we're talking about vms. so the hardware does not really change. security updates are of interest - new hardware features are not.
<cfhowlett> Bigsista, I'm going to have to refer you to more knowledgeable and available users.  Bedtime.  MonkeyDust is wise beyond his years.  ask him.
<Bigsista> so asking all people here: linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid are "meta"-packages obviously, do i go with them to keep my 3.19-xx kernel up to date?
<MonkeyDust> that's a lie I can live with
<Bigsista> MonkeyDust: huh?
<Bigsista> ok. removed all other kernels.... going to reboot...
<Bigsista> damn. 20 years of rpm based distros and ubuntu makes me feel like a noob. what runlevel to set for networking and console and how and where?
<R13ose> I am able to get to the GUI in recovery mode.  Yet, starting the computer in normal mode, unsure if anything is happen.  What do I do?
<alkisg> Bigsista: you select recovery more in grub, and then you get to a menu where you select to enable networking
<alkisg> R13ose: recovery mode doesn't have GUI, yes
<R13ose> alkisg: if I select continue in regular mode, this gets to a GUI I installed
<Bigsista> what about GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<alkisg> If you have some custom software that tries to run a GUI, ok, it's not by design though
<MonkeyDust> !runlevel | Bigsista start here
<ubottu> Bigsista start here: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<alkisg> Bigsista: yup, that should work as well
<R13ose> alkisg: this is after the recovery mode, when you click the first option.
<Bigsista> cat /proc/1/comm
<Bigsista> init
<Bigsista> so were fairly classic here
<alkisg> R13ose: recovery mode sets nomodeset afaik, which is different from the normal mode. What happens in your case, you can't boot your pc normally?
<R13ose> alkisg: I am unsure if anything is happening when my PC boots normally.
<jpmh> I am runnng 14.4 on a machine with not enough resources  - 99% of the time it works VERY well, occasionally the OS kills, Signal 9, a process rather than crashes.  Is there some log of this?
<alkisg> R13ose: I mean, I didn't understand what your problem is.
<R13ose> alkisg: all I see is a blank screen when I boot normally.
<alkisg> R13ose: press "e" in grub, then replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset", then f10 to exit the grub menu, and see if that allows you to boot
<R13ose> alkisg: I did that and still blank screen
<alkisg> R13ose: and you say that with recovery mode you're able to get a gui?
<R13ose> alkisg: yes after I hit enter on first option in recovery mode.  This says "splash quiet"
<alkisg> R13ose: what did you do and your system broke like that? did you e.g. try to install some drivers etc?
<R13ose> alkisg: all I did was install Ubuntu from the mini cd and installed Ubuntu Desktop.  This has never loaded in normal mode.
<alkisg> R13ose: which graphics card? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<Melio> I need help installing this epson workforce 325 wireless printer in linux
<Melio> i got the scanner to work, but not the printer
<R13ose> alkisg: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<Melio> which is really epic
<alkisg> R13ose: and which ubuntu version did you install? 14.04?
<Melio> wireless scanning in linux is one thing i wouldnt think would work right. but yep got it working
<R13ose> alkisg: Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0798]
<R13ose> alkisg: 15.10
<alkisg> R13ose: if you press "e" in grub, and change "quiet splash" to "text", do you get a text prompt for login?
<alkisg> In the normal mode, not the recovery...
<R13ose> alkisg: still blank screen.
<R13ose> alkisg: wait I am in. How do I tell which mode I am in?
<R13ose> alkisg: I am in GUI now.
<pantato> quit
<cihtrak> Hello
<cihtrak> I have just purchased a new laptop, i want to know if i can make my laptop a dual
<cihtrak> OS one with windows and ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | cihtrak
<ubottu> cihtrak: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bobby_> hi can someone please help me with a problem I am having building a shell script file, when I run "sh" on a install.SH file I get an error 'can't find config.sh'
<SchrodingersScat> bobby_: is config.sh in path or in the directory?
<R13ose> How do I change the blank boot screen to something else that I can this is loading?
<bobby_> config_h.SH    <--- is
<bobby_> should I rename it?
<mrthingfish> .
<miki> any girls
<alkisg> R13ose: what did you do to get a gui now?
<SchrodingersScat> bobby_: or change it in the other script
<bobby_> alright i'll try it
<R13ose> alkisg: all I did was change splash quiet to text and this loaded.  Yet, this could be loading the whole time but I can't tell.  Is there a way to change the boot screen so I can tell this is loading each time?
<bobby_> schrodingerscat: install.SH: 17: .: 3: Too many open files
<alkisg> R13ose: "text" is not supposed to give you a gui, so if you're getting a gui with text, you have something broken, not something fixed... :)
<ioria> on 15.10 you need additional steps to get a text boot
<alkisg> ioria: you're right, it's broken there, i just tested it
<ioria> http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html
<ioria> alkisg, ^
<alkisg> So I presume that removing "quiet splash" fixed his GUI? That's strange...
<Melio> can LSB run on ubuntu properly, os did debian drop LSB and ubuntu won't work with it
<SchrodingersScat> bobby_: shellcheck.net
<Melio> my printer driver requires LSB and i can't install it to run my printer driver
<ioria> alkisg,    sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<Melio> I'm considering just giving up
<R13ose> alkisg: I restarted the computer and this loads into GUI without me doing anything.  I would like something that tells me this is loading on the boot screen.
<bobby_> schrodingercat: ok
<sanjeb> hi all
<sanjeb> can someone help me with something on this webpage?
<sanjeb> http://idroot.net/tutorials/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-11-2-on-ubuntu/
<EriC^^> sanjeb: what's the problem?
<R13ose> alkisg: I believe that is still there isn't it?
<alkisg> R13ose: I don't understand your question
<sanjeb> there is the part where it says "Add the following lines"
<sanjeb> I dont know where to add the lines it wants me to add
<R13ose> alkisg: if I remove splash quiet that is only one time, right?
<EriC^^> sanjeb: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sanjeb> im trying to install adobe flash
<sanjeb> yes
<alkisg> R13ose: if you remove it with "e" in grub, yes
<EriC^^> sanjeb: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Basstard`> 14.04 32 bit mini.iso does not want to install, or rather does not even want to begin. Fails at downloading a file and aborts.
<R13ose> alkisg: then the splash quiet will be back and restarting and not touching anything is normal boot right?
<alkisg> R13ose: yes, if you restart without typing anything in grub, you have normal boot
<alkisg> ioria: passing "text systemd.unit=multi-user.target" in cmdline did it; but imho that's broken behavior, "text" should work fine like "single" does
<sanjeb> <EriC^^>, after I put that command, what should I do?
<R13ose> alkisg: now how do I change the boot screen to show this is loading?  I want something graphical.
<alkisg> R13ose: I don't understand your question. Do you mean that you don't see the plymouth screen with ubuntu and dots loading?
<EriC^^> sanjeb: copy and paste the stuff
<ioria> alkisg,    i followed this http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html, but you need to edit /etc/default/grub idk if it's still possible to do it from the grub  screen
<sanjeb> I paste it anywhere?
<alkisg> ioria: I did it from the login screen like I said...
<EriC^^> sanjeb: at the bottom
<ioria> alkisg,    it works ?
<R13ose> alkisg: yes but I want to know what other things I can put there if I wanted something different
<alkisg> ioria: yes, with "text systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<ioria> alkisg,    great
<roundduckman> There's been wierd error screens popping up once in a while on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10. Does anybody else also suffer from this issue on an intel cpu with Intel HD 4000 (or something like it) graphics?
<alkisg> R13ose: I don't know of any plymouth alternatives
<sanjeb> <EriC^^> do I exit normal after that or is there a command to save the changes?
<EriC^^> sanjeb: ctrl+x should ask to save
<R13ose> alkisg: thanks for all the help
<alkisg> np
<sanjeb> <EriC^^> thank you alot :), it worked :)
<EriC^^> great, no problem :)
<roundduckman> EriC^^: Do you know why am I having issues? Is there something similar with plain Ubuntu 15.10?
<EriC^^> what issues?
<roundduckman> I mentioned them above
<EriC^^> paste them
<bradley> can anyone help with a sound issue?
<EriC^^> my scrollback doesn't go that far
<roundduckman> EriC^^: how? Plus I quitted out the windows in the past, and there isn't any now, so how can I trigger one to get all the info for them?
<roundduckman> Is there like a pile of error logs?
<alkisg> roundduckman: try this in a terminal: ls /var/crash
<alkisg> Do you see files (lines) there?
<EriC^^> roundduckman: what's the issue anyways?
<EriC^^> are macaron's good tasting?
<MonkeyDust> roundduckman  what brings you here, start from the beginning
<ioria> yeah
<EriC^^> ioria: was that for me?
<ioria> yeah
<EriC^^> ok, thanks :)
<ioria> :þ
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: I've been getting random error after installing Ubuntu Gnome, even after updating. Yes, I later on got the plain Gnome 3 ppa to get the rest of the Gnome 3.16 packages, but freezing happened, along with errors probably still, then after downgrading back to normal with ppa-purge, I am (still?) having errors. errors involve gnome-shell (after a freeze), Xorg, gjs console, and oneconf.
<roundduckman> basically errors the entire time probably
<MonkeyDust> roundduckman  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<Basstard`> 14.04 32 bit mini.iso does not want to install, or rather does not even want to begin. Fails at downloading a file, libcryptsetup4-udeb, and aborts. Not user-error. Try in QEMU for yourself. Fix it.
<MonkeyDust> are those error messages, or is that what you say?
<ioria> Basstard`, i got that error too plus vga issues, and it was because i choose the Advanced  Tool instead of normal Install ... if i rc
<jpmh> My WAY UNDER resourced machine when it is about to run out of memory kills some processes - how does it decide which ones and is there a log of what it did
<alkisg> jpmh: google for oom score
<roundduckman> hold on
<Basstard`> MonkeyDust: Like I said, try yourself. You will get to choose your keyboard and hostname and select mirror and then it aborts after trying to download that file. And, of course, it does not matter whether virtual machine or real machine.
<||arifaX> Basstard`: You are right, just verified that!
<EriC^^> ||arifaX: Basstard` which mirrors did you use?
<||arifaX> EriC^^: I tried with german and US both did not work
<cans> Is there a gui for nfs on 14.04?
<jpmh> alkisg: ty - reading about it now -
<Basstard`> EriC^^: Different ones, does not really matter.
<MonkeyDust> cans  try gigolo
<MonkeyDust> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cans> thanks, what about gui to set up nfs server?
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Checking for root
<roundduckman> OK got root
<roundduckman> You will see no output for up to 5 minutes. Please wait
<roundduckman>   Removing the /var/lib/dpkg directory
<roundduckman>   Reverting to the previous package states
<roundduckman> cp: cannot stat ‘/var/lib/dpkg/available-old’: No such file or directory
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | roundduckman
<ubottu> roundduckman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roundduckman> back again...
<Melio> i have no idea how it worked, but i was able to get my printer and scanner on a wifi printer working perfectly
<Melio> major success
<TrentP> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive ...... this will work if I want to script system updates with a systemd timer?
<Guest77944> hallo, bräuchte mal hilfe zwecks ubuntu und metaplsoit
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Take 2... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15308552/
<MonkeyDust> cans  more people have asked the same question, no, there is no gui for nfs
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15308552/
<cans> ok thank you
<MonkeyDust> roundduckman  ok, read it
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Doesn't look like it did much, but it seems it can't find ‘/var/lib/dpkg/available-old’ though.
<squinty> !de | Guest77944
<ubottu> Guest77944: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> roundduckman  what was your question again?
<Guest77944> who can help me, i installed ubuntu and the metasploit framework for penetration testing. i used windows before about 10 years ago. but the problem is if i start ubuntu metasploit starts automaticly. and if metasploit ruby start my hole system is hanging ruby needs a lot of system rescources how can i disable die automatic start
<MonkeyDust> initial question
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: The random error screens.
<MonkeyDust> roundduckman  are they gone?
<nomic> Guest77944  .. "session and startup" in settings shows what packages/apps are started up
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Don't know, it hasn't been long enough yet, but I haven't had any for a few minutes. That said, I ran the script a few minutes ago, but they havent appeared since before that. I bet after a reboot a few more will appear once in a while again though. Can I at least paste the errors to see why they messed up and look like something like the "fix packages" program could fix anything?
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: One of these errors, the xorg error, says it crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()
<roundduckman> what the heck does that mean?
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Looked the error up, out out it was a bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1503358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1237904 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503358 Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Medium,Fix released]
<roundduckman> well, was a bug...
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: You still there?
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: You still there?
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Hello?
<roundduckman> EriC^^: Are you there? Basically I found out the xorg error was a bug, probably.
<exospecies> hi, how can i search for the use of > and >> and so on in command line?
<bilout> do you mean that ? http://linuxcommand.org/lts0060.php
<EriC^^> exospecies: man bash
<EriC^^> search for redirection
<andrey_volk> Привет есть русские?
<exospecies> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> !ru | andrey_volk
<ubottu> andrey_volk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EriC^^> exospecies: np
<bilout> i/o redirection yeah
<Nicholas1> helo
<gr33nbits> heias
<Nicholas1> hello all
<Nicholas1> is ubuntu website  down?
<Nicholas1> its not opening properly
<Nicholas1> what's the matter?
<gr33nbits> it's opening ok for me
<roundduckman> well crapcast disconnected me, but I'm back again...
<chillpill_> let me check
<steven> morning, small question I have: fdisk -l prints an sata drive (so the system found it) but I cannot mount a single partition and I cant figure out why
<squinty> up here but a bit slow to load
<chillpill_> its up
<roundduckman> MonkeyDust: Are you still here?
<Nicholas1> i see
<R13ose> When I bootup, there is a blank screen and then at the end I see the plymouth theme, how do I make the plymouth theme appear all the time during bootup?
<steven> so I was wondering how one could check a partitons FS without mounting it? maybe I just use the wrong fs type
<EriC^^> R13ose: type cat /proc/cmdline
<EriC^^> and paste here
<EriC^^> steven: sudo blkid /dev/sdxY
<Nicholas1> how much lag is acceptable in #ubuntu?
<Nicholas1> i mean in secs?
<Nicholas1> mine hovers between 2-7 seconds
<Nicholas1> is that fine?
<gr33nbits> yeh
<gr33nbits> i guess
<Nicholas1> ok
<steven> EriC^^: yea that doesnt work :S
<R13ose> EriC^^: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.2.0-30-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro splash quiet vt.handoff=7
<steven> I already checked blkid (obviously) but it doesnt list the device
<steven> fdisk does tho
<EriC^^> steven: try sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> R13ose: ok wanted to see if vt.handoff was there
<roundduckman> EriC^^: What's the meaning of this: "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" from a previous error
<steven> partition table unknown EriC^^ .. now thats something new
<R13ose> EriC^^: okay this is there.
<ioria> splash quite ?  maybe quite splash
<roundduckman> EriC^^: Help? What's the meaning of 'gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()'?
<EriC^^> roundduckman: sounds like some error
<EriC^^> not a dev expert here
<EriC^^> roundduckman: all i can tell you is that assertion is it trying to check that something is something, and it isn't so it just aborted and crashed
<R13ose> ioria: How do I change that?
<ioria> R13ose, in the same way you changed before, i think
<R13ose> ioria: that was only a one time change.
<oleg> vbcb
<roundduckman> Eric^^: I know that, I looked up that there were past bugs involving it, but still. I happened after a freeze, though thinking about it, that happened when I was using the gnome 3 ppa (not staging, I was using the one that lets me get almost the rest of the packages for my respective Gnome version, since canonical holds back a few of the packages...) and updated under that ppa. I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<steven> EriC^^: happen to know this issue?
<ioria> R13ose, at boot, press shift Advanced Option -> press 'e' -> scroll to 'linux' line , change it and F10
<EriC^^> steven: did you try a smart check on the hdd?
<R13ose> ioria: yes but that is only one time change as I remember.
<steven> whats smart check??
<ioria> R13ose, before paste /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> steven: any back story to the partitions you're trying to mount?
<steven> not really, it used to be an external HDD and I just removed it from the case and shoved it in the regular machine
<roundduckman> Eric^^: I know that, I looked up that there were past bugs involving it, but still. I happened after a freeze, though thinking about it, that happened when I was using the gnome 3 ppa (not staging, I was using the one that lets me get almost the rest of the packages for my respective Gnome version, since canonical holds back a few of the packages...) and updated under that ppa. I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 15.10
<R13ose> ioria: http://pastebin.com/NLk67nXd
<EriC^^> steven: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> steven: check the hdd's health
<squinty> or check with Disks
<kutchu> Hello, I am new to IRC and this is a test message.
<ioria> R13ose, yes, nano /etc/default/grub   change splash quiet with quite splash ,  close, run sudo update-grub
<MonkeyDust> kutchu  good news: it works
<steven> EriC^^: passed
<EriC^^> roundduckman: i see, i can't help much though, try asking the channel again every once in a while in case somebody knows
<kutchu> I am glad, it worked :)
<steven> the overall health anyway
<EriC^^> steven: can you pastebin the output?
<steven> sure
<steven> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/15309249/ EriC^^
<roundduckman> I'm gonna go.
<roundduckman> thanks
<paul_> ls
<EriC^^> steven: are you sure it's fastened it correctly?
<steven> yes :D
<R13ose> ioria: I did that, now restart?
<ioria> R13ose, yes
<EriC^^> steven: do you have stuff on the hdd you need ? or you're setting up a backup hdd or something?
<steven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15309297/ maybe that'll help a bit?
<steven> and yes, its full and not backup'd :D
<steven> I mean I could just shove it back in the USB external case thingy and plug it in via usb.. but I kinda think there has to be another way
<R13ose> ioria: this didn't work out, I still saw the blank screen and then the plymouth theme at the end.
<EriC^^> steven: maybe you need to play with the settings in the bios?
<ioria> R13ose, no idea then, sorry
<EriC^^> ahci and whatnot?
<R13ose> okay
<R13ose> Anyone else have ideas?
<steven> maybe..
<Norbin> anyone using the intel hd 530 gpu on ubuntu? (Skylake's)
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Norbin
<ubottu> Norbin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<craptalk> hey guys, can you help a friend out here, how weird it is, i have been checking on my codes inserting data into phpmyadmin database but there was no luck at all, but i tried the same code in windows system, it worked out, why? i am using ubuntu mate 15.04, LAMP SERVER they called here for xampp
<ioria> R13ose, http://askubuntu.com/questions/79953/why-does-plymouth-start-so-late/79959#79959
<craptalk> localhost and all runs perfectly when i checked it on my browser
<craptalk> just cant insert any data into phpmyadmin, so damn weird and frustrating
<craptalk> do i have problem with my installation or something?
<Norbin> MonkeyDust: reason why I am asking is back I used to have lots of issues few months back with that gpu and I was wondering if it got any better.
<R13ose> ioria: thanks I will try and come back
<ioria> R13ose, good luck
<R13ose> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Norbin  better describe the symptoms, maybe someone recognizes the issue
<javier_> Hello, can anyone help me with a VPN connection? I am connected to the VPN but the browser seems to not recognize it, or to not route the traffic through the VPN and hence I dont have access to my institution services
<BluesKaj> javier_, m ake sure you refresh the bowser before checking the IP with the vpn connection
<javier_> Yes I do it. Also I close the browser and open again
<javier_> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> what vpn protocol are you using , javier_ ?
<javier_> vpnc
<javier_> if I do an ifconfig command
<javier_> I see the "tun0" connection
<javier_> with the IP of my institution
<R13ose> ioria: this worked out.
<ioria> R13ose, glad to hear that
<R13ose> Now I want to change the boot theme
<javier_> but the browser, when I visit a webpag where I know I have access, the browser ignores it
<BluesKaj> javier_, I'm not familair with vpnc connections, those are a cisco tunnel and I don't how it interacts with network manager
<Norbin> MonkeyDust: looks like kernel 4.3 fixed them all, any idea if that kernel version supports 14.04.4?
<javier_> ok BluesKaj, thank you anyway
<tete_> whats the channel name for xenial/beta/alpha?
<fearnothing> hi, quick question about software raid
<DJones> tete_: #ubuntu+1
<tete_> thanks
<Industrial> Hi
<Industrial> I get an error installing a ruby gem
<fearnothing> if I have two devices in sw raid and I want to move back to only a single device with the data, do I need to move all the data off first?
<Industrial> https://gist.github.com/Industrial/58e9798bc38afa37917f
<fearnothing> it's just a mirror
<Industrial> mkmf.rb can't find header files for ruby at /usr/lib/ruby/include/ruby.h
<Industrial> What package do I need?
<Industrial> got it, it's `ruby-dev`
<Anthony-L> man, ubuntu does not like my hardware.
<tete_> fearnothing, i think you can simply delete the raid if its really just a mirror, but not 100% sure
<Anthony-L> for 2 whole days i've been trying to install it with no success.
<tete_> in any way: i would create a backup before
<DaniKitten> Hi
<fearnothing> tete_ the data on it isn't very valuable - it's logs in my lab environment
<alkisg> Anthony-L: what's the exact issue?
<tinyalpha> what the hell is ubuntu
<DaniKitten> Ubuntu is an operating system
<tete_> no, its a distribution. but dont feed the troll i suggest
<DaniKitten> Ubuntu is an operating system, based on Linux
<tinyalpha> alex keaton
<Anthony-L> alkisg: my problem is after install of ubuntu, i get blank black screen.
<MonkeyDust> Norbin  not sure, 3.19 here, for 14.04.4
<ioria> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alkisg> Anthony-L: but you do get a graphics mode in the live cd? i.e. installation works out fine?
<Anthony-L> alkisg: it's hit or miss.
<alkisg> Anthony-L: which graphics card?
<Anthony-L> i bet you can guess, nvidia gtx 970
<alkisg> Anthony-L: and which ubuntu version?
<Anthony-L> 15.10
<Anthony-L> i'm reinstalling ubuntu again.
<tete_> DaniKitten, linux is an operating system, depending on the definition term
<DaniKitten> Linux is the kernel
<DaniKitten> GNU/Linux is an operating system
<alkisg> Anthony-L: maybe you could also try 16.04, the more recent nouveau there might recognize your card better
<tete_> and now read the wiki page about operating system and what it should provide
<tete_> and you will see that the kernel already has all that stuff
<tete_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system#Linux
<BluesKaj> javier_, do you have network-manager-vpnc installed?
<DaniKitten> and Ubuntu is an OS based on GNU/Linux
<Anthony-L> alkisg: where do i download 16.04? ubuntu doesn't have that on their site.
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  16.04 is not out yet
<DaniKitten> Try to download the 12.04
<BluesKaj> !xenail | Anthony-L
<Anthony-L> go figure
<tete_> no DaniKitten ubuntu is a distribution(!) which ships the kernel and some other stuff
<alkisg> Anthony-L:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<DaniKitten> 12.04 is old, but probably was corrected a lot
<BluesKaj> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<DaniKitten> and now is almost perfect and will not have errors
<javier_> Hello, can anyone help me with a VPN connection? I am connected to the VPN but the browser seems to not recognize it, or to not route the traffic through the VPN and hence I dont have access to my institution services
<Anthony-L> i'm downloading 16.04
<BluesKaj> javier_, I just asked you if you installed network-manager-vpnc
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  expect errors and stability issues
<DaniKitten> 12.04 is faster to be downloaded
<Anthony-L> monkeydust: im already getting all that anyway with 14.04 adn 15.10
<javier_> Yes, I installed it
<javier_> BluesKaj:
<tgm4883> I wouldn't install 12.04 at this poing
<DaniKitten> 756 MB instead of 1.0 GB with 14.04
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  cynic
<javier_> Sorry I don't read your comment BluesKaj
<Anthony-L> :)
<BluesKaj> javier_, did you setup network manager to connect via vpnc to your server ?
<notalentgeek> How do I find files with a path length greater than 260 characters in Linux? In Windows I can just do this cmd /c dir /s /b |? {$_.length -gt 260}.
<tete_> maybe someone here can help me. i try to connect by command line to my wlan but it does not work. i created /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and started the service - i can see it with ps aux. when i try wpa_cli i get:  Could not connect to wpa_supplicant: (nil) - re-trying
<tgm4883> Anthony-L: If you are having issues, installing a different version rather than just trying to find fixes for the issues is just delaying the inevitable.
<javier_> BluesKaj: Yes. I have configured the connection and know I am connected to it. I have the "tun0" connection and also I have IP of my institution.
<javier_> BluesKaj: It seems that it is a problem more related to the browser rather than the connection
<Anthony-L> tgm4883: i've been in here troubleshooting with everyone. i've already accepted the inevitable. it's obviously a hardware issue.
<BluesKaj> javier_, then it could be a userm=name or password issue ?
<j09> Hey guys. I've just installed Chromium and it's companion the pepperflash plugin, however I can seem to get Chromium to see the flash plugin. It doesn't show up in chrome://plugins . I'm running 16.04 beta 1.
<ioria> notalentgeek, try find -regextype posix-extended -regex '.{261,}'
<BluesKaj> which browser, javier_?
<javier_> BluesKaj: Nope, if it could be a problem of username or password I cannot establish the connection, but I am connected.
<ioria> Anthony-L, have you tried nomodeset ?
<javier_> BluesKaj: Firefox
<Anthony-L> javier_: yes
<BluesKaj> j09, use chrome instead or FF with the freshplayer plugin
<gebbione> i just copied my main HD to a new one, now i think grub is still looking for the old hardisk as i get an error during boot saying the disk with UUID (old disk uuid) could not be found
<tgm4883> notalentgeek: try something like "find /path/to/dir | grep '.\{260\}' "
<javier_> Anthony-L: yes?
<Anthony-L> yes
<notalentgeek> ioria, It does nothing. I put it in Terminal it just returned ">" and I need to CTRL + C to get my normal input back.
<tgm4883> oh, ioria's is probably better
<j09> I'd rather us Chromium if its all the same BluesKaj
<tgm4883> notalentgeek: did you put both quotes that ioria mentioned? Sounds like you didn't
<ioria> Anthony-L, without 'try'
<ioria> notalentgeek,  without 'try'
<DaniKitten> What features have 14.04 not founded on 12.04 on Ubuntu
<javier_> Anthony-L: what yes? I dont't know what are you referring
<Anthony-L> javier, i've tried nomodeset a million times.
<tgm4883> DaniKitten: huh?
<ioria> javier_, it was for me
<Anthony-L> i've been through the process of nomodeset a million times.
<javier_> Ahm, ok. haha
<javier_> a cross-conversation
<Anthony-L> please, dont try to troubleshoot my problem. i've already simply said it's a hardware issue. my gpu hates linux.
<notalentgeek> ioria, tgm4883, Okay I forget the super user :)). This is for the whole directory that is 260 long right?
<notalentgeek> ioria, tgm4883, Anyway thank you!
<ioria> notalentgeek,  no problem
<javier_> BluesKaj: Well, it is not a problem of the browser. Chrome also ignores the VPN IP
<DaniKitten> What features have 14.04 not founded on 12.04 on Ubuntu
<DaniKitten> I'm downloading 12.04
<notalentgeek> Hello, I have another question what is the best file system that can move > 4GB and working for both Windows and Linux?
<frostschutz> notalentgeek, ntfs?
<notalentgeek> frostschutz, Can NTFS be used in Linux?
<DaniKitten> with ntfs-3g you can
<notalentgeek> frostschutz, I thought Linux can only read and write ext and FAT.
<j09> Is anyone available to help? I've just installed Chromium and it's companion the pepperflash plugin, however I can't seem to get Chromium to see the flash plugin. It doesn't show up in chrome://plugins . I'm on 16.04
<BluesKaj> javier_, are you checking with http://www.ip-tracker.org/ , it will show the IP and vpn connection IP as long as you refresh the browser first
<notalentgeek> DaniKitten, So NTFS-3G is just like the best solution for my problem at this moment?
<frostschutz> notalentgeek, unless you want to try your luck with strange ext4 drivers for windows, yes
<DaniKitten> I can with Puppy Linux, you probably can with Ubuntu
<gebbione> notalentgeek, i have a drive mounted on ntfs-3g used on my ubuntu for data
<gebbione> it has weird permissions but still works
<sacusa> hello people
<javier_> BluesKaj: The VPN ip is not shown
<notalentgeek> frostschutz, gebbione, Okay I will try to format my backup HDD into NTFS-3G
<sacusa> i need some help
<javier_> BluesKaj: only my ISP ip, but nothing about the VPN
<BluesKaj> javier_, what shows, your IP?
<j09> I've just installed Chromium and it's companion the pepperflash plugin, however I can't seem to get Chromium to see the flash plugin. It doesn't show up in chrome://plugins . I'm on 16.04
<BluesKaj> javier_, refresh your browser?
<gebbione> j09, why don't u use chrome? forget about chromium, in my experience is not kept up to date
<BluesKaj> javier_, or clear the cache
<javier_> BluesKaj: yes, yes. I have refreshed the browser and only my ISP ip is shown. No info about the VPN ip
<j09> gebbione I'm asking to fix a problem, please help.
<j09> gebbione this was never a problem on Manjaro
<notalentgeek> How can you just format HDD into HTFS-3G using GParted?
<j09> Does anyone else here use Chromium with pepperflash?
<gebbione> i just copied my main HD to a new one, now i think grub is still looking for the old hardisk as i get an error during boot saying the disk with UUID (old disk uuid) could not be found
<gebbione> what can i do to fix this?
<gebbione> notalentgeek, does it give you the option?
<javier_> BluesKaj: Neh, I cleared the cache but nothing different
<notalentgeek> gebbione, Nothing in my GParted.
<javier_> I close and open browser, re-config the network configuration inside Firefox, but nothing
<notalentgeek> gebbione, I just installed it with sudo-apt so I guess my GParted is quite update.
<notalentgeek> gebbione, Or it is just NTFS in GParted?
<gebbione> i think so, ntfs-3g i think is the package to mount ntfs  filesystems
<SchrodingersScat> notalentgeek: can go to View -> File System Support
<gebbione> unfortunately i need to fix my boot loading issue at the moment or i would share also how i mount it
<BluesKaj> javier_, can you ping the server IP
<notalentgeek> SchrodingersScat, Okay that is quite informative thanks!
<j09> I've just installed Chromium and it's companion the pepperflash plugin, however I can't seem to get Chromium to see the flash plugin. It doesn't show up in chrome://plugins . I'm on 16.04
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | j09
<ubottu> j09: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<gebbione> is it actually worth upgrading from 14.04 ?
<SchrodingersScat> That is up to you?
<j09> Thanks SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> welcome
<Anthony-L> why isn't my computer seeing the 16.04 .iso file? i can't put the image on the usb stick.
<SchrodingersScat> Anthony-L: can you cd to the directory and confirm it exists?
<Anthony-L> shrod: it's on my desktop...
<SchrodingersScat> Anthony-L: what you are using to try to image is also helpful.
<Anthony-L> i'm using the Universal USB installer.
<Anthony-L> the one from ubuntu website.
<j09> SchrodingersScat No-one seems to be around to help. I really wish I could get this worked out.
<BluesKaj> j09, we already told you to use chrome, do you actually read our responses?
<Anthony-L> now i can't mount the .iso image to usb for some odd reason.
<j09> BluesKaj Of course. And I told you I'd rather not. I'm sorry if I'm being irritating.
<SchrodingersScat> if it's an iso file then it should be found when you navigate to the desktop then, not sure what else could be stopping it.
<Anthony-L> yea, i don't know either.
<BluesKaj> j09, then stop repeating your question because chromium is out of date
<ioria> Anthony-L, you mean that when you press 'Browse' button, it does not find the iso ?
<Anthony-L> ioria: yes, i can see it as clear as day on my desktop.
<Anthony-L> i can't see when i browse.
<j09> BluesKaj It's not though.
<ioria> Anthony-L,  you selected 'Ubuntu' in Step 1 ?
<Anthony-L> ioria: yes
<krc> How do I do a manual upgrade?
<ioria> Anthony-L,  scroll down and try Unlisted Linux iso
<krc> My install is too old, the upgrade tool doesn't work
<Anthony-L> ioria: that did it, thank you.
<ioria> Anthony-L,  ok
<Anthony-L> ioria: how are you sending me direct messages on here? just curious
<Anthony-L> i hear a beep.
<ioria> Anthony-L,  direct message ? you mean Tab auto-complete  ?
<Anthony-L> i think so, like right when you just sent me that message, i heard the beep and your name is in red text.
<ioria> Anthony-L,  that depends on your ring settings
<Anthony-L> i just want to be able to communicate with you guys better. how are you doing this?
<krc4267|ubuntu> *krc is now known as krc4267|ubuntu
<krc4267|ubuntu> had 2 clients open by accident
<ioria> Anthony-L, you use tab for auto-complete (highlight) and then configure your irc client ...
<ioria> Anthony-L, sound settings, depends on your client
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  type ant and then hit tab to autocomplete
<Anthony-L> anth0ny_: did this work?
<alkisg> j09: how did you install the flash plugin? it's in partner/proposed in 16.04
<ioria> Anthony-L,  for him, i guess so :þ
<alkisg> j09: it works fine here for me
<j09> alkisg I just installed the pepperflash plugin from the repos.
<alkisg> j09: the pepper flash plugin is deprecated
<Anthony-L> yea, tab does nothing.
<alkisg> j09: install adobe-flashplugin from the parter/proposed repo
<alkisg> It includes the pepper plugin
<alkisg> j09: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed partner
<Anthony-L> ?
<Remind> What's the update and full upgrade command again? Sorry
<MonkeyDust> Remind  sudo apt update;sudo apt full-upgrade
<Remind> So sudo apt update && apt full-upgrade ?
<Remind> And thank you MonkeyDust :)
<MonkeyDust> Remind  semicolon will work too
<Remind> Really?? That's awesome!
<Remind> I'm such a noob, lmao
<alkisg> && will only continue if the first command succeeded
<alkisg> ; will continue even if the update failed
<alkisg> So && is a bit more safe
<hggdh> Remind: semi-colon makes them two independent commands; the '&&' causes the second 'apt' command to *only* be executed if the first one ended without errors
<Anthony-L> i'm at the ubuntu install screen. do i select 'download updates while installing ubuntu' and click 'install third party software for graphics and wifi, flash etc'?
<alkisg> Anthony-L: yup
<Anthony-L> alkisg, thankys
<Anthony-L> thanks*
<alkisg> :)
<Anthony-L> ok, another message, it says 'continue in UEFI mode' ? do i do this?
<Anthony-L> i'm doing a fresh format/install.
<tgm4883> Anthony-L: if that is 16.04, you should really be asking for support in #ubuntu+1
<parsecChar> way OT: I have a usb printer -- is there some usb-wireless plug I can use to make my usb printer wireless ?
<ioria> parsecChar,  do you have  a USB port on your wireless router ?
<parsecChar> ioria: unfortunately, no
<ioria> parsecChar,  then you may need a Wireless Print Server...
<homa> hi my friends
<bozsikarmand> Hi! Maybe my question will be a bit off-topic but I have been searching for hours in Google to find a howto/tutorial to configure freeradius but without no luck. I have a soho router in which I have to provide radius server ip, port and password to use WPA2-Enterprise encryption. Also I have a raspberry pi 1st gen as a server with raspbian and freeradius installed. What should I do next?
<bozsikarmand> Thanks
<paul_> is there some package that makes all the stuff on a macbook work better in ubuntu i.e. backlight keys using the sensor properly?
<Mobutils> paul_: check out pommed…
<rileymat> How do I force Dash to find an application?  I installed emacs through the software center yesterday, but it still will not be found in Dash.  I can run it from the terminal, so I know it is installed.  Is there some way to force the indexing of a directory or something?
<newbie> HI
<ioria> rileymat, can you paste  /usr/share/applications/emacs24.desktop ?
<rileymat> [Desktop Entry]
<rileymat> Version=1.0
<rileymat> Name=GNU Emacs 24
<rileymat> GenericName=Text Editor
<ioria> no
<rileymat> Comment=View and edit files
<rileymat> MimeType=text/english;text/plain;text/x-makefile;text/x-c++hdr;text/x-c++src;text/x-chdr;text/x-csrc;text/x-java;text/x-moc;text/x-pascal;text/x-tcl;text/x-tex;application/x-shellscript;text/x-c;text/x-c++;
<ioria> rileymat, don't paste in here ... paste.ubuntu.com
<rileymat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15311401/
<ioria> rileymat, replace Icon = bla  with Icon=emacs  , logout/login or restart Unity
<rileymat> Thanks that worked.
<ioria> rileymat, ok
<Remind> Once I get Ubuntu MATE configured and work out all of the GPU kinks, is there a way to make a backup incase something goes wrong in a few days?
<fearnothing> hi, got an odd problem with a partition
<fearnothing> I've been using a software raid to do something and I no longer want that
<fearnothing> so I attached a replacement device, partitioned and formatted, and used rsync to copy all of the mdadm raid volume to the new device
<fearnothing> (it was housing splunk)
<fearnothing> then I unmounted the raid from its location and mounted the new device in the same place and tested
<fearnothing> all the files I wanted were there, and splunk worked
<fearnothing> then I rebooted
<fearnothing> now there is nothing on the new device
<fearnothing> why? what happened?
<raddad> can i install ubuntu on a 32 gb usb flash desk
<tgm4883> fearnothing: did you tell it to not mount the raid anymore?
<fearnothing> tgm4883 - yes, and the raid devices are physically (well, kinda, it's a VM) disconnected
<tgm4883> fearnothing: did you tell it to mount the new drive on boot (in /etc/fstab)
<fearnothing> not on boot, but I mounted it manually afterwards
<tgm4883> fearnothing: so you've  manually mounted it and the dir is empty now?
<fearnothing> yup
<akik> raddad: yes
<tgm4883> fearnothing: if you unmount it, is it still empty?
<fearnothing> hmm, when I tell it to unmount, it says it wasn't mounted
<fearnothing> yet when I told it to mount, it didn't give me any error
<tgm4883> fearnothing: well there's your problem
<tgm4883> fearnothing: what command did you use to mount it?
<jonascj> UEFI booting with ubuntu, do I need to do anything special or just proceed as normal (i.e. /boot will not have a separate mount point)
<fearnothing> mount /dev/sdb1 /storage
<tgm4883> fearnothing: and how did you try to unmount?
<fearnothing> umount /storage
<tgm4883> fearnothing: ok, so mount it again, then do just 'mount' it should tell you what is mounted
<fearnothing> sdb1 is not listed, tgm4883
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | jonascj
<ubottu> jonascj: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tgm4883> fearnothing: I'm assuming you were using sudo to mount?
<fearnothing> I'm currently root
<tgm4883> fearnothing: check dmesg for errors
<fearnothing> remind me where that's located?
<tgm4883> fearnothing: 'dmesg'
<fearnothing> oh lol
<fearnothing> nope, the most recent messages are "EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)"
<fearnothing> hmm interesting
<fearnothing> if I try to mount it at a different directory, it works
<raddad> akik : so what could go wrong, ill search the steps on the internet but if u know tell me about the disadvantages somethings that i shouldn't forget
<jonascj> BluesKaj: So an EFI partition which is to be mounted as /boot/efi if partitioning manually
<tgm4883> fearnothing: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<akik> raddad: when i installed kubuntu on a usb stick i just selected the usb stick as the target and selected that grub should be installed to the usb stick
<raddad> akik : so it will work when it's plugged like it's installed on the harddisk
<raddad> akik : when it's not i will have no linux
<fearnothing> tgm4883 - give me a minute, just fixing some permissions
<akik> raddad: yes the partition setup will see the usb stick as a /dev/sdX
<raddad> akik : does it affect the performance ?
<akik> raddad: well it's probably not as fast as your hdd/ssd but it's a way to run linux off a usb stick
<raddad> akik : i think with 32 gb 250/120 mbps usb stick that want be a prob.. would it be ?
<akik> well how can i know? test it
<MiniFridge> How do I get out of a current prompt in Ubuntu? ctrl+q?
<MiniFridge> *Ubuntu Server
<MiniFridge> It's asking me for a new password and that's not what I wanted to do
<fearnothing> tgm4883 - I seem to have solved it, the issue was even though there was nothing mounted at /storage, there was still some kind of a lock on the directory
<fearnothing> I think it was trying to mount the old RAID there and failing because the device UUID no longer existed
<fearnothing> and that caused the lock, and doing umount /storage wouldn't work because of it
<fearnothing> but I replaced the old UUID with the one of the new device and restarted
<fearnothing> and now it's fine
<fearnothing> does that make sense?
<haom> hello, the latest ubuntu kernel update bricked by laptop, is there a way to flag this update so that it isnt pushed to other people with the same hardware?
<iGoBy_JOSHUA> all my drones run UBUNTU all ready for the annual Bohemian Grove Protest this year! Drone the Grove 2016!
<tgm4883> haom: you'd have to file a bug on launchpad
<haom> tgm4883: can you point me to what topic exactly I would have to file the bug for?
<tgm4883> haom: 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' I think the package name is linux-image-<version>
<tgm4883> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<haom> tgm4883: thanks, I'll try. it was a laptop that sold preinstalled with 14.04, its a shame that updates brick preinstalled LTS laptops.
<designbybeck_> I'm new to Ultra High Displays.. I'm on a new Asus Zenbook ux303. I changed the Apperence to +2 ish so I could read the text and such. The login still seems TINY. Are there any other tips and tricks I need to know about working with ultra high displays with Ubuntu 15.10?
<EriC^^> how do you delete stuff in vim easily before pasting something?
<tgm4883> EriC^^: d d ?
<EriC^^> like if you copy a line with yy, then you go somewhere and you want to delete a part, if you use d or x to delete that part it ends up being in the clipboard instead of what you want to paste
<EriC^^> is there a way to delete without putting something in the clipboard?
<gagalicious> does mdadm sync boot record / mbr as well? how do i copy boot record?
<halvors> Who can take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1391674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1391674 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Reset adapter unexpectedly" - NIC hangs using e1000e driver under average I/O" [High,New]
<halvors> It's been there for years and years.
<halvors> Time to get this fixed.
<hans_> hi
<roundduckman> Help, I want to delete chrome, but I can't since it says it can't find chrome being installed.
<EriC^^> roundduckman: what command are you trying?
<pylotis> Any commands to change folder permission?
<MiniFridge> Okay, long story short, I broke my sshd_config and now I can't login, so I'm in rescue mode and want to replace the broken copy with a known good one. Will someone please walk me through this process?
<roundduckman> EriC^^: sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<tgm4883> roundduckman: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep chrome'
<roundduckman> ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome               1:0.3.3-1ubuntu1                           amd64        X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<tgm4883> roundduckman: it's not installed
<roundduckman> not google chrome, even though chrome is in the machine.
<roundduckman> I can still launch it
<roundduckman> let me try adding the google repos, and see if that fixes it after an update of repositories...
<Hell-Razor> For some strange reason, apt is complaining about a repository being in my sources.list thats not actually there. Is there a cache somewhere I can flush to fix the issue?
<tgm4883> roundduckman: that wouldn't make any sense. Adding the repos does nothing for the packages that are already installed. How are you launching it?
<craptalk> do you know some channel to talk about tor browising?
<EriC^^> Hell-Razor: maybe /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* might have something
<Hell-Razor> EriC^^ ill take a peak, ty
<EriC^^> np
<Hell-Razor> Yes there it is. EriC^^, do you have a reason or an idea why apt will save sources in two locations? Seems like it could just cause issues
<EriC^^> Hell-Razor: those are for the ppa's
<pylotis> I could use some help...
<pylotis> beginner stuff..
<Hell-Razor> pylotis dont ask to ask, just ask
<pylotis> I want to install steam games in a windows partition...
<pylotis> And it says that the folder must have "executable permission"...
<pylotis> No one one the ubuntu-steam that can help me..."New Steam library must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions"
<Hell-Razor> pylotis try using chmod
<Hell-Razor> oh filesystem
<Hell-Razor> nopaste your fstab
<pylotis> I have no idea what are you talking about.
<fearnothing> pylotis: first time with ubuntu/linux?
<pylotis> No, I have some background, but that's over me. xD
<Hell-Razor> pylotis nopaste is something to paste online, google it (best way to see what it is, not trying to be an ass). fstab is located in /etc/fstab - copy and "paste" it in the nopaste
<Hell-Razor> pylotis, and provide us the link
<fearnothing> ^ what I was about to say
<fearnothing> man Hell-Razor, you type fast
<Hell-Razor> fearnothing It would be faster if I dont try and be proper. Trying to fix the issue of just blabbering on and having horrible punctuation.
<roundduckman> tgm4883: dock in Gnome 3, I didn't uninstall it yet, but now it's gone. I do remember using this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15312975/
<roundduckman> gone from my database of packages I meant...
<roundduckman> I probably executed the script while my google repository was removed...
<roundduckman> I'm an idiot...
<roundduckman> tgm4883: is there a way to reset my third party repositories?
<Abe_> ls
<tgm4883> roundduckman: i'm not entirely sure what you want. You were trying to remove google chrome, and now it's gone?
<roundduckman> tgm4883: The entry in my database of packages for google chrome is gone, but the browser is still on my PC
<roundduckman> tgm4883: How about this, how do you reset the third party repositories under the terminal?
<need> hello?
<tgm4883> roundduckman: what is the output of 'dpkg -l | grep chrom' and also the output of 'ps aux | grep chrom' Note the lack of 'e' on both of those commands
<roundduckman> I can't seem to get the chrome repository working again with the workaround to make it work on 64-bit devices
<Al3x_10m> could someone tell how could i read the CID of an sdcard if i got this error "buffer i/o error on dev mmcblk0"?
<roundduckman> rounddu+ 28028  0.0  0.0  13692  2160 pts/0    S+   15:14   0:00 grep --color=auto chrom
<roundduckman> That's for the latter command you gave
<tgm4883> roundduckman: i know, and the first?
<Hell-Razor> Here is kind of a random question, is there a kernel PPA? I am looking for sources so I can try to patch reiser4 (yes I know I know, I still love murder fs)
<roundduckman> ii  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra                48.0.2564.116-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1221        amd64        Extra ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser
<roundduckman> ii  libchromaprint0:amd64                       1.2-1build1                                amd64        audio fingerprint library
<roundduckman> ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome               1:0.3.3-1ubuntu1                           amd64        X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<Hell-Razor> roundduckman use a nopaste. Helps stop spam in here.
<tgm4883> roundduckman: what color is the chrome icon?
<roundduckman> traditional chrome icon
<roundduckman> not blue/gray
<jushur> !pastebin | roundduckman
<ubottu> roundduckman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roundduckman> sorry, got a bit lazy...
<Hell-Razor> Lazy and linux do not belong together.
<testing223>  hi I cant to install grub2 to lvm2 /dev/sda, recieving message "unable to identify filesystem", why?
<jushur> roundduckman: also chromium is not google-chrome,
 * tgm4883 wonders if chrome does some weird stuff with your home dir
<roundduckman> jushur: I know...
<Basstard`> MonkeyDust, ioria, EriC^^: Just to let you know that I found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1546459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546459 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "segfault at b774bd9d ip b7352a0d sp bfda8f30 error 7 in libresolv-2.19.so[b7349000+13000]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgm4883> jushur: he's using google-chrome is my understanding, not chromium
<jushur> tgm4883: exactly, yet he pasted chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra wich is not related.
<tgm4883> jushur: he posted exactly what I asked him to
<roundduckman> tgm4883: how do you reset all the repositories for Ubuntu 15.10, the sources.list doesn't have the third party ones like the chrome and ppa repositories...
<tgm4883> roundduckman: I'm still not sure what you mean by "reset", but third party repos are located in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ioria> Basstard`, said fixed ... not true ?
<jushur> !ppa-purge | roundduckman
<ubottu> roundduckman: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tgm4883> ffs
<roundduckman> jushur: I know, but chrome's repository isn't a ppa
<tgm4883> jushur: The google chrome repo isnt' a PPA
<roundduckman> I was just mentioning ppas as an example
<jushur> oh realy, last time i checked it is handled exactly the same?
<roundduckman> idk
<tgm4883> jushur: please tell me the command to ppa-purge the google chrome repository
<roundduckman> You're basically talking to an aspie OCD idiot.
<roundduckman> :P
<Basstard`> ioria: Need to use an updated image, which they link to.
<tgm4883> roundduckman: so what DO you mean by 'reset'
<ioria> Basstard`, right 17-Feb-2016 07:59 	  you used an old image ?
<roundduckman> tgm4883: remove and start over, I don't want to reinstall
<Basstard`> ioria: Yep. I tried the updated one and it works.
<tgm4883> roundduckman: it would be located in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ioria> Basstard`, glad you made it
<tgm4883> roundduckman: out of curiosity, why did you run http://paste.ubuntu.com/15312975/
<Hell-Razor> how does ubuntu not have wgetpaste
<Hell-Razor> Stupid, stupid.
<Abe_> tgm4883: do you want to remove a third party repo? you can do it over synaptic too i think
<jushur> roundduckman: did you use "sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable"
<PynS550x> hi
<adg> booted with acpi=off works, acpi=ht does not. Trying to install nvidia drivers and I get an error: No discrete VGA device found. Seems to me that it's an issue with acpi.
<jushur> roundduckman: and then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Hell-Razor> adg That is a long known error with nidia-drivers
<PynS550x> I'am Brasiliam
<PynS550x> HueHueBr
<tgm4883> Abe_: no, I was just pointing out that while the chrome repo is handled in a similar way as PPAs, they are not the same, and as such, AFAIK you cannot remove non-ppa repos with ppa-purge
<jushur> !ask | PynS550x
<ubottu> PynS550x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adg> Hell-Razor: how do I go about fixing it?
<Hell-Razor> adg Not sure.
<PynS550x> okay, sorry
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: so I just googled wgetpaste, and that is possibly the worst name for that application, as it makes zero sense. What you probably want is pastebinit, which is much more descriptive
<tgm4883> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883 fair enough
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883 I come from several different distros. I got lazy and didnt want to install from source so I came to ubuntu
<Hell-Razor> What I am used to is wgetpaste
<Abe_> tgm4883: Sorry I didn't read the hole conversation :/ you guys probably already talked about removing chrome
<roundduckman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15313575/
<testing223> hi I cant to install grub2 to lvm2 /dev/sda, recieving message "unable to identify filesystem", why?
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: if you really want wgetpaste  http://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
<Abe_> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html
<roundduckman> That's what happens with the repository, even after doing sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list" "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome"
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883 I found it. I was just looking for an alternative.
<adg> Anybody know what to do when you have to disable acpi, but nvidia drivers need it to work?
<bekks> adg: Why do you have to disable acpi?
<adg> The laptop hangs on boot otherwise.
<adg> Even acpi=ht
<designbybeck_> 14.04 seemed to break the Wacom Intuos4 from working. Should 15.10 fix this?
<j09> Hey guys, what packages do i need to install to get Kdenlive to display its icons?
<designbybeck_> should I add 15.10 wacom-extras (or what ever that ppa is) before I try to use a Wacom Intous 4 on this setup?
<designbybeck_> j09, I just installed the latest Kdenlive on a new 15.10 setup and I noticed it didn't have icons either
<j09> It's an old issue. Over 2 years old. designbybeck_
<designbybeck_> j09, I had been using 14.04 on my other machines so I'm not sure j09  it was worked fine there with the latest PPA from kdenlive. I just notcied it today on a new, first time to use 15.10 install
<new_to_linux> Hi everyone!
<j09> It's always happened to me. I just keep forgetting the package.
<new_to_linux> I am what my name implies and have a question concerning conky on ubuntu gnome 15.10
<tgm4883> j09: what icons?
<j09> tgm4883 the application icons. The icons on the program's interface.
<Gustavo6046> how do I recover a password?
<roundduckman> I'm just gonna reinstall...
<Gustavo6046> the tutorial in Google mentions a GRUB promopt
<Gustavo6046> but I have no idea what it is
<tgm4883> j09: I just installed it and it's got the icon on 15.10, so I'd guess one of these packages http://pastebin.com/vU5VwDnE
<Abe_> Gustavo6046: GRUB is your systems Bootloader
<j09> tgm4883 ???
<ioria> Gustavo6046, can you link the tutorial ? because you can't recover a password, but you can change it
<new_to_linux> How do I get conky to work if I have all the packages, got the conky manager, but the graphical output is constantly changing nonsense
<Gustavo6046> it says "reset the password"
<tgm4883> j09: what is the question? I thought I was pretty clear
<Gustavo6046> so how do I change it?
<feneco> is there a way to program mouse buttons on ubuntu/
<ioria> Gustavo6046, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<j09> tgm4883 I would like my interface in kdenlive to show icons: https://i.imgur.com/Fjp0bNt.png
<MonkeyDust> feneco  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations
<Gustavo6046> wait a second
<Gustavo6046> the password IS right
<feneco> i will check
<feneco> thanks MonkeyDust
<Gustavo6046> but when I put it, a black screen follows, then the prompt again
<Gustavo6046> the login prompt*
<tgm4883> j09: ok, so that isn't what it's supposed to look like?
<ioria> Gustavo6046, can you login in console ?
<Abe_> is conky possible on KDE?
<Gustavo6046> it says "Wrong password"
<Gustavo6046> but otherwise the password works in the GUI
<jushur> Gustavo6046: alt+f2
<j09> tgm4883 it's supposed to have toolbar icons. Are you familiar with Kdenlive?
<Abe_> should
<ioria> Gustavo6046, so, it's not right
<tgm4883> j09: I've not used it in a *very* long time
<Gustavo6046> any other does "Incorrect password"
<Gustavo6046> but the one in particular almost works
<Gustavo6046> also the system gives a Critical Error after the login if I put the correct password
<Gustavo6046> It doesn't restart for some reason
<jushur> Gustavo6046: login on the console, as your user.
<tgm4883> j09: ah, you need the oxygen icons
<j09> tgm4883 Already installed I think.
<Gustavo6046> alt+f2 does not work
<Gustavo6046> also Ubuntu is on a VM
<Gustavo6046> alt+f2 does nothing*
<tgm4883> j09: "oxygen-icon-theme" ?
<ioria> Gustavo6046,  console is  ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<j09> yes tgm4883
<MMarsh> Hello
<Gustavo6046> I tried
<Gustavo6046> it says "Login incorrect"
<Gustavo6046> not "Password incorrect"
<fearnothing> is there a good guide anyone can recommend on how to set up limited users for running applications and scripts?
<ioria> Gustavo6046,  are you sure about the username ?
<tgm4883> j09: pro tip, when an application isn't acting like it should, try starting it from the command line and looking for errors
<Gustavo6046> ioria: yes, "Gustavo Ramos Rehermann" is my username as displayed in the GUI (ctrl+alt+f7)
<Gustavo6046> above the password bar
<j09> tgm4883 https://i.imgur.com/qOnV0Dz.png
<ioria> Gustavo6046,  well, i never choose a username with spaces ...
<jushur> Gustavo6046: username is not real name.. its hte short name you chose at install.
<tgm4883> j09: definitely different than mine. I just installed oxygen and now I've got http://imgur.com/S6n7Tnn
<Gustavo6046> i know
<Gustavo6046> but I wanted a real name for security
<ioria> Gustavo6046,  try Gustavo\ Ramos\ Rehermann
<j09> tgm4883 do you know where the kdenlive config files are kept?
<tgm4883> can you even make a username with spaces?
<jushur> Gustavo6046: you cannot install with a acc name with spaces. if you did it will have errored out.
<tgm4883> j09: i don't, somewhere in your home directory I would think
<Gustavo6046> it still says "Login Incorrect"
<j09> tgm4883 I've been looking for ages but can't seem to find it.
<Gustavo6046> I was just booting Ubuntu to find out my IP to fix the internet of my Windows 98 VM, but I guess I'll skip this part
<Gustavo6046> not find out my IP* * * * *the VM IP ** * * * **
<Gustavo6046> or whatever IP DHConfig gives
<fearnothing> is there a good guide anyone can recommend on how to set up limited users for running applications and scripts?
<ioria> Gustavo6046,  do you remember exactly what username did you choose ?
<j09> tgm4883 I tried removing the config files, but the problem remains
<j09> tgm4883 Any other thoughts. I really need to get this program running for work.
<ioria> jushur, can you,please, confirm that it's not possible install with a username with spaces ?
<j09> Why is Ubuntu so hard :-(
<tgm4883> j09: not sure, I'd try googling that error you are getting. Or asking in #ubuntu
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> #kubuntu
<j09> tgm4883 I have. No response.
<alkisg> ioria: yup, ubiquity doesn't allow it, I think gustavo was talking about his real name, displayed in the panel
<ioria> alkisg,  thanks
<j09> The irritating thing, is that I know this isn't a difficult problem. I don't even know why everyone's finding it so difficult.
<fpn> exit
<Abe_> j09: you could also ask in a forum with screens ae.
<j09> Abe_ I've done that before. But they don't usually reply.
<p3pp3rdog> Jim 2w2
<j09> I don't understand why I'm having such a hard time with this.
<alkisg> j09: can you summarize the problem?
<j09> alkisg I've installed Kdenlive, but the icons are not showing up on the interface https://i.imgur.com/Fjp0bNt.png
<Hell-Razor> Is there a PPA to download the kernel sources (for patching and such)? I need to move my / to reiserfs and /home to reiser4
<alkisg> j09: google says missing dependencies, try: sudo apt-get install kde-runtime
<j09> alkisg Tried that, didn't work. I think it is missing dependencies but I don't know which ones.
<fearnothing> can anyone point me towards a guide to making a script run as a daemon please?
<poz> Anyone know why my audio would be flickering on and off rapidly? ubuntu 14.04
<alkisg> j09: do you have "oxygen-icon-theme" installed?
<j09> yes alkisg
<EyeA> what is the current Distro called
<baloubelix> Can someone tell me if the wifi chipset RTL8814AU is compatible
<neonixcoder> good day guys, I am new to Linux. I see many users in /etc/passwd file but I dont see those many in /home directory. I know some of them are system accounts but why they are not present in /home directory.
<ImACarrot> Using ubuntu server... does the computer going to sleep save on energy costs? Asking because I'm leaving it on 24/7... kinda like I'm supposed to. Thx a bunch.
<MonkeyDust> ImACarrot  suspend saves to ram and costs energy ... hibernate saves to disk and does not cost energy
<ImACarrot> if I use suspend or hibernate, could that affect my ability to access the server remotely? I use PuTTY to sign in from my laptop.
<MonkeyDust> ImACarrot  there's Wake on Lan (Wol), but when it sleeps you can not access it
<MonkeyDust> ImACarrot  your BIOS must be WoL capable
<ImACarrot> Oh.
<MonkeyDust> (mine isnt)
<baloubelix> RTL8814AU ... is it good for Ubuntu?
<jushur> j09: do apt-cache show kdenlive
<jushur> j09: and check all dependencys manually.
<Anthony-L_> what's the command for updates?
<Anthony-L_> the software manager isn't updating
<j09> jushur I doesn't look like anything's missing.
<j09> Boy video editing on Linux is painful. Even today
<MiniFridge2> How do I get out of a current prompt in Ubuntu? ctrl+q?
<MiniFridge2> For the server, that is
<MiniFridge2> Like to get out of it asking me for a password
<jushur> j09: you need "kde-workspace-data" to.
<j09> kde-workspace-data doesn't exist. I keep trying to say I've already googled for this.
<jushur> j09: I see, sec.
<j09> I seriously taken back by how bad video editing has gotton on Linux.
<fearnothing> are the instructions on the following page applicable to ubuntu? http://www.unix.com/ubuntu/93832-how-can-i-automatically-start-daemon-boot-time.html
<jushur> j09: id advice to download the oxygen icon theme. and put it in ~/.icons/
<fearnothing> because if so, I've done something wrong, and if not, please could you tell me how I would achieve the equivalent on ubuntu?
<fearnothing> also it may be significant that the process I'm trying to run is a python script not bash
<j09> jushur Where can I get that from?
<jushur> j09: oxygen-icon-theme you have that installed?
<j09> jushur its installed from the repos
<Anthony-L> what's the command to update to latest drivers?
<jushur> j09: rebuilt the icon cache? as it should have told you to do?
<j09> jushur What does that mean?
<jim> Anthony-L, drivers are generally part of the kernel
<Anthony-L> oh, i thought there was an auto-update command.
<jim> Anthony-L, is something not working?
<Anthony-L> i'm trying to install steam and it won't launch from the application.
<jim> so when you say driers, which drivers do you mean? drivers for what?
<jushur> j09: sudo gtk-update-icon-cache --force --ignore-theme-index /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<j09> jushur No luck, I'm afraid.
<jushur> j09: have you relogged after you installed the icon pack?
<j09> no, i guess i'll that
<xenial> 0
<jushur> !xenial | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<fearnothing> anyone got any answers for the service thing?
<j09> Restarting hasn't sorted it.
<spooky__> i read that wrong
<deepMan> hey
<uupz> Hello, my Ovilus III kernel won't boot up with the current boot manager.  I installed wyrm WM on the platform but I dont think it installed properly.  Now whenever I boot into operating mode, it asks for my username/login, but the kernel's uid is different each time.  Does anyone know how I can boot up properly so that the SDK will load properly?
<gleb_> вы тут ?
<uupz> gleb_
<uupz> y35
<uupz> h0w c4n 1 h3lp y0u gl3b_?
<k1l> uupz: is that ubuntu related at all?
<uupz> k1l, yes maam
<salut23111> hello ladies and gentlemen
<uupz> o7
<salut23111> i have a stupid question for you
<exedore6> What’s the stupid question?
<salut23111> Im searching wich device my usb key is (i think its /dev/sdb).  I do grep -Ff <(hwinfo --disk --short) <(hwinfo --usb --short
<salut23111> )
<k1l> salut23111: just look into "sudo parted -l" or dmesg after it is connected
<squinty> or Disks
<salut23111> cool! it was /dev/sdb
<cyberian2> hi i've been having an issue with my wireless NIC in ubuntu 14.04
<salut23111> now ill be able to do dd if=/path/to/downloaded.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<salut23111> this will erase what is on the usb key right?
<squinty> sync
<j09> Hi, I've still not managed to get Kdenlive working.
<elisa87> hey I am entering these commands in Ubuntu using awscli and I get this error. any fix? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35833160/aws-missing-authentication-token
<Ben64> salut23111: that will put whatever that iso is onto sdb
<Ben64> salut23111: it wont necessarily be able to boot that iso
<fearnothing> hi could someone please direct me to some instructions for how to set up a script to run as a service
<fearnothing> specifically I want the service to run as a specific user that I've set up as a service account, and I want it to run at boot
<fearnothing> not login
<fearnothing> search results for this kind of thing are absolutely useless
<Ben64> fearnothing: what are you trying to run
<cyberian2> i have an intel centrino advanced-n 6200. quite often, the computer will just hang for like 5 seconds and then the wireless connection will drop
<salut23111> Ben64 the bootable disk creator on ubuntu doesnt work when i try to erase disk
<cyberian2> it won't work until rebooting
<cyberian2> after the connection drops, the adapter doesn't show up in the output of `lspci` anymore
<fearnothing> Ben64 - a python script I've written
<fearnothing> up until now I've been running via supervisord as root
<fearnothing> but I decided it was time to do it properly with a limited user
<SchrodingersScat> fearnothing: systemd? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<fearnothing> SchrodingersScat - so the 'Example Systemd Service' section is the way it's supposed to work now?
<designbybeck_> Normally I just download the latest .run file from NVIDIA, but I saw there is an NVIDIA ppa. Would this be advised for an Asus Zenbook ux303 with GT 940m?  Ubuntu 15.10?
<SchrodingersScat> fearnothing: seems like one example yes
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm runnning 14.04 desktop and have the too small /boot volume issue. Well I neglected the warnings too long I guess and now I can't even purge old kernels --> installation of the newest kernel is triggered whenever an old kernel is purged and there is not enough space to do that, consequently, the entire operation fails and I'm back to square one.  Is there an easy soln to delete the old kernels and make space?
<TacoThief> Does anyone know if its possible to set routing rules in ferm? ie, say this network is via this IP/interface etc
<odroid> is anybody here?
<odroid> come on, it's so boring here
<odroid> say something nice
<odroid> something interesting
<odroid> something cool
<odroid> anyone?
<Myrtti> this is a support channel
<odroid> oh
<Bashing-om> odroid: For conversation IRT 'buntu, join #ubuntu-offtopic . Nicely said ;)
<odroid> i just found an IRC app in my app list, so
<fearnothing> ok my systemd service definition is past the first error... but I still can't start it
<fearnothing> it's currently failing with the error 'timeout
<p3pp3rdog> recommendations for video streaming add on?
<noobstrap> Hi. What's a good phone verification service? US based
<chrisml> i've just installed varnish and moved apache to port 8080, now php-fpm is erroring
<chrisml> FastCGI: comm with server "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5.fcgi" aborted: read failed
<johnnybravo_> hello
<ubuntu-gnome> .
<ubuntu-gnome> .
<ubuntu-gnome> ###
<ubuntu-gnome> #
<ubuntu-gnome> run
<ubuntu-gnome> name sahmaran
<ubuntu-gnome> slm arkadaslar
<xangua> ubuntu-gnome: do you have a support issue?
<ubuntu-gnome> kmse varmı
<ubuntu-gnome> no
<ubuntu-gnome> xangu no
<user_> Guys any free source to learn the directories, remove programs etc of Ubuntu in general?
<squinty> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<user_> ubottu: thanks I´ll check it out now
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helios> hi
<reisio> hi hel
<helios> hi.every one
<helios> this is my first use of ubuntu 14.4
<reisio> gj
<DrSlony> Hello, which is the latest version of GCC available in Ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> DrSlony: does it matter?
<kolbasz> hoping it is an easy fix, any thoughts on why chromium font would look terrible in gnome?  loaded same system into a vm and things look OK there.  running on nvidia hardware, seems to be my only issue. stuff just looks grainy and off focus.  my thought is theme/font pack
<spooky__> shuttlesworth'll get mad if i use clang instead of gcc
<reisio> spooky__: why would he even know
<spooky__> he knows
<DrSlony> reisio I don't understand why you would ask that? I came here asking about it, so of course it matters to me.
<R13ose> How do I get rid of the launcher on the left side and not just hide this?
<reisio> kolbasz: http://superuser.com/questions/726132/chrome-33-shows-ugly-blocky-pixelated-fonts-in-linux
<xangua> DrSlony: if you cared about the latest, you wouldn't be using Ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> R13ose: hide what?
<DrSlony> amazing
<DrSlony> ubuntu user mentality
<DrSlony> did I say I'm using Ubuntu 12.04?
<spooky__> i meant bbw
<DrSlony> I would prefer an answer to the question instead of this... casual harassment.
<reisio> DrSlony: did someone ask if you were?
<R13ose> reisio: the launcher, where the app shortcuts are or live when you open them.
<reisio> DrSlony: sure, but I'd also prefer an answer to my question
<reisio> DrSlony: look at us, we're two peas in a pod
<profall> what is the lighest ubuntu for an older laptop?
<spooky__> latest version please
<reisio> R13ose: yes, what about it?
<user_> Guys I havent been available to play medium performance games with Ubuntu 15.1 Do you have any idea why this can be happening?
<reisio> profall: Lubuntu, arguably
<spooky__> razorqtbuntu
<reisio> nothing using C++ is ever going to be lighter :p
<profall> ok
<kolbasz> reisio: I think that it.  seems simple enough to fix, cause firefox looks normal too.  Thanks!
<dax> DrSlony: 4.6.3
<spooky__> my batteries fail to charge the 'regular' way sad face
<jushur> profall: lubuntu, or server console install only.
<DrSlony> dax thank you
<spooky__> i hate bios
<R13ose> reisio: How do I remove this?
<reisio> R13ose: the launcher on the left side?
<profall> How is Lubuntu overall? Does it come with an office suite?
<reisio> profall: it's just Ubuntu with LXDE preinstalled and preconfigured
<reisio> the distro is the same
<R13ose> reisio: Yes, I don't know the exact name.
<reisio> profall: few of the popular office suites necessarily depend on GNOME
<dreadkopp> i run a linux host for virtualization using qemu+kvm and vga passthrough. is there a way to start linux headlessly? right now i had to attach a small GPU as primary graphics  to stub the others which is just eating power for nothing :/
<ouroumov> It comes with a lightweight word processor, I don't think libreoffice is installed by default though
<reisio> R13ose: ...one?
<elky> DrSlony: for future reference and convenience, packages.ubuntu.com should have all that information for you :)
<reisio> dreadkopp: #kvm
<dreadkopp> reiso : okay, thanks :)
<DrSlony> elky thank you
<reisio> dreadkopp: r-e-i-TAB
<dreadkopp> reisio: yep ;)
<R13ose> reisio: this one: http://www.howopensource.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/set-launcher-in-unity-ubuntu-12_10.png
<reisio> R13ose: you want the µTorrent icon to be gone?
<R13ose> reisio: the whole panel not just µTorrent
<ouroumov> R13ose, you can install gnome-session-fallback
<samm_> hi
<ouroumov> It'll get rid of the launcher, get you a taskbar instead
<dreadkopp> R13ose: use xfce4 or gnome then :)
<samm_> need some helping installing windows 7 from memdisk
<reisio> R13ose: okay, you want the entire panel gone?
<reisio> samm_: memdisk?
<samm_> yeah
<R13ose> reisio: yes as I installed another one that is nicer.
<samm_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367011/boot-windows-7-iso-from-grub2
<samm_> installing it from ram
<samm_> "If you happen to have at least 4GB RAM, you can opt to load the whole DVD iso in memdisk and boot off that. "
<reisio> R13ose: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38009/how-do-i-remove-the-unity-launcher has a couple solutions
<reisio> samm_: so what do you need help with
<samm_> is it possible
<elky> samm_: that page implies so.
<spooky__> 7 days left
<spooky__> 3 days 6 days 3 days 2 days
<elky> spooky__: until what?
<spooky__> 7 days remain 6 days
<spooky__> i dont think this is going to work out...
<R13ose> thanks everyone
<reisio> ...
<elky> spooky__: you're confusing us
<spooky__> yeah... im the one who's confusing...
<elky> spooky__: what is all this 7 days 6 days 3 days about?
<spooky__> 3 dats left
<spooky__> back to 6 days
<elky> spooky__: could you answer my question please?
<Myrtti> spooky__: is this about your battery charge, or what?
<spooky__> quantified self improvement
<spooky__> yeah my battery wont charge because of a bios issue
<dax> Okay. How is this related to Ubuntu technical support?
<spooky__> i updated bios and that fixed it, but then i factory defaulted my bios and the problem returned
<spooky__> its not
<reisio> seems like it's clear how you fix it again, then
<dax> then don't talk about it in the Ubuntu technical support channel, thanks
<spooky__> yeah, install windows!
<spooky__> update bios
<spooky__> install something else
<reisio> oh you want to know how to update the bios without installing Windows?
<spooky__> factory default bios
<spooky__> start over again
<spooky__> that would be helpful yes
<elky> spooky__: it's still not something we can help you with. please stop flooding this channel with your rant
<dax> Personally my BIOS lets me update using a FAT-formatted USB stick regardless of my host OS. Might be something to look for next time you're in the market for a motherboard.
<dax> well, s/BIOS/firmware/, but whatever
<reisio> spooky__: if I tell you how, do you promise not to reset it again for reasons unknown? :p
<spooky__> msg me
<samm_> how old is your motherboard?
<reisio> spooky__: etc.: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Flashing_BIOS_from_Linux https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/BIOS_Update
<reisio> elky: yeah, couldn't help someone with something on the ubuntu wiki
 * reisio rolls eyes
<dax> There's a pretty big gap between "how do I update my firmware on Ubuntu" and "here's a live feed of my battery status"
<dax> and for what it's worth, looking at that page I'm not seeing a whole lot of Ubuntu technical support on it, so sure, it's offtopic for #ubuntu
<EmeraldZebra44> fuck u
<reisio> not big enough for me to not be able to figure it out, apparently :p
<elky> EmeraldZebra44: no thanks. do you have a support question
<elky> reisio: you couldn't figure out a gcc version before so don't start.
 * dax sighs
<reisio> elky: wha? :p
<EmeraldZebra44> fuck u
<dax> about time to move swiftly onwards, methinks
<michael_> #debian
<xangua>  Debian is the bow of the Ubuntu arrow :-)
<samm_>  search -f "--set-root /Winblows.iso" does this line search for the iso on my pc?
<elky> you might want to avoid something named winblows.iso...
<squinty> sudo updatedb && locate <filename>
<reisio> samm_: it searches, yes
<reisio> samm_: you can also just say explicitly where it is
<ubuntu-mate> hi ubuntu boys
<reisio> hi mate guy
<exedore6> Does #ubuntu block certain irc clients? When I connect from my phone, I’m banned, but not from my computer.
<sam__-phone> hm
<sam__-phone> that didnt work
<R13ose> How do I make the messages that popup in unity clickable so they go to where they are coming from?
<xangua> R13ose: install xfce notifications and remove unity ones....hmmm don't recall how are they called
<Myrtti> exedore6: more likely that it is your service provider that's blocked in one way or another. do you get an error message and can you join other channels?
<reisio> xfce4-notifyd, notification-daemon
<jpt9> Quick question -- I'm running Xubuntu 15.10.  Will it be possible to upgrade to Xubuntu 16.04 when it comes out?
<Myrtti> yes
<exedore6> Myrtti: Yes, I can join other channels, including other ubuntu channels.
<spooky__> yes
<spooky__> the answer to your next question ... is NO
<dax> exedore6: we'd need the IP address of your phone to answer that
<spooky__> its a trap
<exedore6> Yeah, wasn’t born yesterday
<jpt9> Myrtti: (Was that yes for me, or someone else?)
<dax> exedore6: well, that's what 90% of our channel bans are done by, so *shrug*
<exedore6> dax if I’m banned by IP, I’d be banned now too.
<exedore6> The x-factor is the client.
<dax> exedore6: ah, I assumed you meant cellular data, not wifi
<spooky__> lol
<exedore6> Though it seems to work right now.
<exedore6> Because I’m n32129
<SchrodingersScat> !banevasion
<exedore6> and apparently dyslecic
<yottabyte> hey y'all I installed ubuntu with the live usb, dual boot with windows 8, but when I booted into windows 8 the grub menu disappeared and it goes into windows automatically now
<yottabyte> I'm downloading boot-repair-disk right now, but will this happen every time I choose to boot into windows?
<yottabyte> booting into ubuntu worked and still made grub appear the next boot
<exedore6> SchrodingersScat: Pretty sure I’m not actually banned.
#ubuntu 2017-02-27
<Error|404> Hi all
<egonsen_> ubuntu boots into the black screen where i can enter my credentials rather than starting lightdm. when i login and do "$ sudo systemctl start lightdm", the graphical environment opens and everything is fine. why doesn't ubuntu boot into the graphical environment by itself?
<Dragon64> egosen -- check the following for references to lightdm /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Dragon64> should see something like /usr/sbin/lightdm
<tgm4883> Dragon64: he's gone. He waiting less than 1 minute for an answer
<Dragon64> good things come to those who wait
<Dragon64> and sometimes beer
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I rented a virtual server with Ubuntu as Operating System
<SemiNus> the FTP server is "proftpd" and my ftp client is "filezilla"
<SemiNus> how can I find out, why files wait some time before they even start uploading?
<SemiNus> sometimes it takes 10 seconds (sometimes way longer) until they _start_ uploading
<tgm4883> SemiNus: not an answer to your question, but use SFTP instead of FTP
<SemiNus> is that faster or only more secure?
<tgm4883> more secure
<Ben64> it might start instantly
<SemiNus> how would I use sftp with filezilla+proftpd?
<Ben64> you don't
<Ben64> you use a client that can do sftp (filezilla might) and the server is ssh
<tgm4883> filezilla supports SFTP
<SemiNus> I am sorry!!  I had to unplug my pc as my screen freezed
<tgm4883> SemiNus: Filezilla supports SFTP and SSH would be the server.
<SemiNus> ssh is running on the server
<SemiNus> I had to create a system user so that proftpd can give access
<tgm4883> SemiNus: how many people need access?
<SemiNus> 1
<SemiNus> me
<Ben64> one of the many good things about sftp is that it 'just works' with users
<tgm4883> SemiNus: Then I'd just forget about proftpd
<tgm4883> I'd forget about it with more than 1 user too
<SemiNus> how comes?
<Ben64> ftp is ancient and bad
<SemiNus> I thought this was more the less the standard?
<tgm4883> SemiNus: if you have SSH working, then you already have SFTP working
<tgm4883> SemiNus: FTP is bad
<tgm4883> SemiNus: it's the standard way to pass your credentials in plaintext
<fr13nd1> guys.. i need the name.. need your name
<fr13nd1> need a name*
<bazhang> fr13nd1, this is ubuntu support
<fr13nd1> i need help
<tgm4883> SemiNus: I can't think of a single reason to use FTP over SFTP
<fr13nd1> can you?
<bazhang> fr13nd1, then ask
<SemiNus> ok then I will use sftp
<fr13nd1> spanish?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es fr13nd1
<fr13nd1> necesito investigar un nombre
<tgm4883> !es | fr13nd1
<ubottu> fr13nd1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tgm4883> SemiNus: good call
<fr13nd1> thanks
<SemiNus> tgm4883?
<tgm4883> yes?...
<SemiNus> please tell me how I can tell filezilla to connect via sftp rather than to proftod
<SemiNus> *proftpd
<tgm4883> SemiNus: use port 22
<SemiNus> that's all?  wait
<SemiNus> tgm4883, that works AWESOME!!!!
<pennTeller> guys does anybody know if its possible to hide the bootup text in ubuntu?
<SemiNus> tgm4883, that's faster! way faster!
<tgm4883> SemiNus: and secure too :)
<SemiNus> why do all the providers use proftpd then?
<SemiNus> and ftp at all?
<SemiNus> that seems to be the #1 way to transfer files?
<tgm4883> SemiNus: IDK, maybe they don't know what they are doing?
<SemiNus> like me ^.^
<Ben64> all the providers? nah
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: In the desktop  install that is the defaukt . Have you changed " GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" " kine in the /etc/default/grub file ?
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<azizLIGHT> hi again
<azizLIGHT> i have encountered an issue while trying to upgrade to HWE stack, while on 14.04.5 x64 LTS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070775/ then i did ' sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial_11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty1_amd64.deb ' successfully: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075194/ and then tried to do the HWE stack multiarch command again but this happend:
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075210/ ... so how do i go about fixing all this so i can get HWE?
<azizLIGHT> more background info: i attempted to do the same HWE stack multiarch command earlier but had xorg-edgers ppa installed and it replaced xorg packages with ppa versions of them instead of ubuntu repo versions, and it also ended up removing a bunch of my packages. i fixed all of that with the help of eric and bashing-omm and was able to restore all packges back to ubuntu repo versions, reinstallled all packages
<azizLIGHT> that were removed, ppa-purged all traces of xorg-edgers ppa, did ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' successfully and was generally in a good spot (was able to boot successfully to gui after reboot) that i thought i could re-attempt the HWE stack upgrade. but now i have
<azizLIGHT> this above isssue in the pastebin where some packages have been removed, and some installed and some dependency issues happening. im in limbo with the command partially complete and partially incomplete. how should i proceed? should i undo the HWE stack package installs and reinstall my packages with old versions? should i push forward and try to fully upgrade to HWE? i have not shut down my computer or
<azizLIGHT> rebooted since I attempted that command.
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, thanks for the tip I will try that
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, my install already has "quiet splash nomodeset" but I still see the logo and some text on boot/shutdown/restart
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: That ^ is default . If you change the grub file remember to run ' sudo update-grub ' to propagate the change .
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, what im saying is that it was already setup as: "quiet splash nomodeset"
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, do you think I should still change something?
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: Why nomodeset ? As that parameter defeats Kernel Mode Setting .
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, once I had to add that for my nvidia graphics card to work, I can remove it if needed
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: Once the nvidia driver is installed, that parameter will only interfere .
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, ok let me remove it and restart, I will report back once im back online
<adie_> hi
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: K, ' sudo update-grub '  after the file is saved .
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, yes on it
<adie_> I have a very vague problem... but my ubuntu desktop performance is just terrible.
<Azure_Chaos> so how is kde now in 16.04? is it still broken?
<cfhowlett> adie_, don't be vague.  ask your questions
<adie_> I don't know what my questions are...
<adie_> does xorg have problem with high resolution or something? idk what the problem is
<dureya>  hello, I am setting up an ubuntu server for the first time and am fairly new to this. Currently I think I have downloaded it right, but when I do "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" it throws a few errors, 1: xenial-security inRelease temp failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com', 2: xenial inRelease along with the same temp failure msg, 3: xenial-updates inRelease, 4: xenial-backports inRelease. this laptop has a working wifi
<dureya> card but when I connect via ethernet, it still wont connect to the net :(
<cfhowlett> dureya, ask #ubuntu-server
<dureya> cfhowlett, already did, just waiting for someone to answer. Hoped I could get a quicker answer here.
<adie_> according to the system monitor, I have high CPU usage, but it's not showing any processes using more than 4%
<DarkMatter33> :)
<Bashing-om> adie_: How much ram is installed on that box ? unity takes some hosses to run well .
<adie_> I've got 16GB of ram, 4GB of VRAM on a GTX 980, and I'm running on an i5
<adie_> using nearly 40% on all cores
<adie_> but, no processes using more then 3-4%
<tgm4883> adie_: what resolution? Do you have the prop drivers installed?
<adie_> I installed the restricted nvidias drivers.
<adie_> I'm running four monitors, one of which is 4k
<Bashing-om> adie_: :) should have no difficulties .
<adie_> I'm using firefox, and with like 4 or 5 tabs open, it becomes so slow that I can't even highlight text anymore
<DarkMatter33> :ooo
<cfhowlett> adie_, on the chance that it is something as simple as the Desktop environment: an experiment: sudo apt install lxde.   logout, choose LXDE session, login.  if your performance improves measurably, suspect unity issues.
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, I can confirm that the system behaves the same after updating grub and restarting
<tgm4883> adie_: also, if the problem is reproducible, could try removing some of those monitors
<adie_> also, my frickin' desktop tears
<adie_> That's just
<adie_> com on, ya know?
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: Sorry, I know of nothing else that effects the boot/shutdown messages .
<pennTeller> Bashing-om, thanks for your help my friend
<azizLIGHT> feelin up to help me with my HWE problems Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> pennTeller: Well, no help .. but I did give it my shot .
<pennTeller> :)
<adie_> ;/
<adie_> hi I have a question
<cfhowlett> adie_, did you try my experiment?
<adie_> I opened a fullscreen game with wine, and it's not working
<adie_> and now I can't figure out how to kill it
<adie_> cuz it's just a black screen
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: I have no idea how to fix it - I did look - . Question, why re-install HWE when we worked so long and hard to remove it ?
<adie_> cfhowlett, no not yet
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: we removed it because of the interference of xorg-edgers ppa
<azizLIGHT> once xorg-edgers ppa was obliterated, it was supposed to be safe for me to go HWE
<Soul_Sample> adie_: try running "wineserver -k" from the terminal
<Soul_Sample> adie_: that should kill wine and all running apps
<adie_> it didn't :C
<Soul_Sample> adie_: then run "top" and see what is the PID of the game and kill it by typing "kill <PID>"
<Soul_Sample> adie_: if it still won't die, run "kill -9 <PID>"
<Soul_Sample> adie_: as far as your system performance goes, are you sure that nvidia drivers installed correctly?
<adie_> well I went to the "restricted drivers" window and clicked "enable"
<adie_> so, knowing ubuntu, probably not
 * adie_ makes snarky comment at the expense of the OS
<Soul_Sample> adie_: can you find nvidia-settings in your dash?
<adie_> yes
<Soul_Sample> if you run it, does it display any errors?
<adie_> nope, works fine
<Soul_Sample> adie_: which driver version do you have?
<adie_> 367.57
<dureya> anyone here work with ubuntu server?
<Soul_Sample> adie_: well I'd recommend trying a newer version of the driver, and also trying a different desktop as cfhowlett suggested
<Soul_Sample> adie_: adie_ I use this repository http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in.html and am currently running 378, works splendidly
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<adymitruk> dell xps 13 battery life on linux 4.10 http://i.imgur.com/d812qDY.png
<OerHeks> 4.10 what?
<OerHeks> kernel?
<X_> how to fix GDBus error :O
<OerHeks> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<adymitruk> OerHeks: yup
<limbera> hello, what are the essential upgrades/packages that you would recommend any 16.04 app server have installed
<limbera> (or even removed from stock)
<OerHeks> adymitruk, or you installed that kernel from mainline ( then you are on your own) or you use nect release 17.10 Zesty, then you should join #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> limbera, perhaps #ubuntu-server  has suggestions
<limbera> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! limbera
<adymitruk> I did install it from mainline
<starrynight> Can I reboot my computer and resume with everything open exactly as it is before I reboot?
<starrynight> I mean resume from where I am now where when I reboot everything opens up just as it is.
<starrynight> Hibernate isn't a true reboot, if that's what you are thinking.
<OerHeks> starrynight, short answer: no.
<starrynight> OerHeks, And why is this?
<OerHeks> starrynight, why would it?
<OerHeks> starrynight, there is a tweak, to do so > https://www.howtogeek.com/203952/how-to-automatically-remember-running-applications-from-your-last-session-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<starrynight> Rebooting would be much more convenient of Ubuntu took a snapshot of all my open programs and then executed them in the new session.
<starrynight> of Ubuntu = if Ubuntu
<OerHeks> nobody wants that behaviour standard.
<starrynight> OerHeks, That's a good link.
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<starrynight> But it should be an easy option. Lots of people would want that.
<starrynight> OerHeks, I have reboot my computer about once weekly for updates alone.
<cfhowlett> YOU want it.  "Lots of people ..." is your claim.  Most of us manage quite well without it.
<OerHeks> browser tend to give that option, iirc
<starrynight> cfhowlett, Generally.. if I want something, lots of others want it as well.
<starrynight> cfhowlett, In fact, that's how I made my first fortune. I figured if I wanted X, so did millions of others.
<OerHeks> i am not sure tweaking that option gives a choise to skip save-state ...
<starrynight> So I gave the world what I wanted.. and sure enough, the money poured in.
<cfhowlett> and now we are officially trolling.  welcome to my /ignore list.
<starrynight> cfhowlett, Money talks.
<memphisw_> hey guys, I have a GTX950 drive installed on my ubuntu 16.10. and then have this display problem: when new images updated on my screen, it didn't cancel the old graph. and they both displayed on my screen. i have search the internet, couldn't find any good solution about it. does anyone know something about it?
<FRWB__> can i put a terminal command directly into crontab? rather than writing it in a script then having crontab run the script?
<Adie> hi is there a way to get ubuntu to stop trying to automatically set my refresh rate?
<Adie> I have to set the refresh rate manually in the nvidia configuration every time I change any resolution options
<coder-bts> Adie: depends on your graphic card
<coder-bts> i guess
<Adie> o ok
<coder-bts> i do not have an independent graphic card and i didn't try
<Adie> o ok
<coder-bts> plz try and if it is not working then contact me with e-mail
<coder-bts> billstarknet@gmail.com
<coder-bts> i will try my best to help you :)
<Adie> :P
<coder-bts> FRWB__: Sure you can
<OerHeks> carefull with email, this chanel is logged (spambots love you)
<FRWB__> sweet so rather than the directory just put the command there?
<coder-bts> hmmm.. hold on
<coder-bts> saying it is ok but...
<coder-bts> i do not recommend
<memphisw> Adie: your Nvidia works fine on second screen? it perform weird when im working with two screen
<coder-bts> better write it in a scirpt
<Adie> memphisw, it works fine with my 4 screens
<Adie> the problem I have is with refresh rates
<coder-bts> directly write it in crontab only make it inefficient
<Adie> Ubuntu thinks two of my monitors should be at 60.02hz rather than 60
<Adie> idk how to permanantly fix that
<coder-bts> Adie: you used command or graphic operation?
<Adie> nvidia has GUI options that allow me to do that, but if my resolution or desktop configuration changes, those settings get overwritten with "auto"
<Adie> and 60.02 is bad bad bad
<FRWB__> coder-bts: how so? if it's like a 15 character command i wouldn't have to rely on the script file being messed with
<coder-bts> oh.. i see, and no options like "remember my operation"?
<coder-bts> FRWB__: you need better way of managing your scripts
<memphisw> Adie: here is the screen i got now: http://picpaste.com/beary2104432341-1VwotvW9.jpg, have you ever meet this problem?
<Adie> nope :P
<coder-bts> that's bad :(
<FRWB__> coder-bts: doesn't everything in cron get put through sh?
 * coder-bts 
 * coder-bts leaves for a while
<pennTeller> Guys anybody know how to fully hide the bootup text on ubuntu 16.04?
<sruli> i cant open firefox, in .mozilla/firefox/ i only have 1 dir "Crash Reports", when i try running "firefox -P" i get a GUI error "you firefox profile cannot be loaded. it may be missing or inaccessable" i have removed and reinstalled it a few times but did not help, how can i get a new firefox profile?
<cfhowlett> sruli, delete .mozilla should reset all mozilla's apps back to factory fresh
<sruli> cfhowlett: and reinstall after reoving?
<cfhowlett> sruli, no.  .mozilla contains all settings and configs.  if firefox launch fails again, try purging and reinstalling
<memphisw> oh i fix it by command 'sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau', searched from internet and i still don't know why. it is used it fix another users anothoer problem. and suprisely works for me. XD lol
<sruli> cfhowlett: apr remove --purge firefox?
<cfhowlett> sruli, apt-get remove --purge
<codepython777> is there any way I can download all that is needed in 15.10 and then try to upgrade to 16.04 LTS? I've an intermittent connection, and the upgrades seem to roll back
<sruli> cfhowlett: does it make a difference if i use apt or apt-get?
<cfhowlett> sruli, none
<cfhowlett> codepython777, intermittent connections?  torrent 16.04 and clean install
<sruli> cfhowlett: still fails, i dleted .mozilla, purged, rebooted, reinstalled same error, but that creates.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports dir
<cfhowlett> sruli, above my paygrade then.  sorry.  workaround would be to install chromium or another alternate browser
<cfhowlett> might want to ask #mozilla about this
<codepython777> cfhowlett: you dont recommend upgrading?
<sruli> cfhowlett: never had a problem with FF in the past, will ask there, thanks
<cfhowlett> codepython777, a hot upgrade with an intermittent connection will fail repeatedly, as you have no doubt experienced.  clean install the new version to save your sanity
<curlhelp> Hi. Does anybody know what is wrong with my curl request? I'm getting the following errors:  JSON_PARSING_ERROR: Unexpected character (t) at position 4. curl: (3) Illegal characters found in URL curl: (3) [globbing] unmatched close brace/bracket in column 12  Im doing this on an Ubuntu server. http://pastebin.com/zMaeF8Hh
<australopithecus> Hello I am running ubuntu MATE 16.1 and have plugged in a mac harddrive (it might be failing idk) and it isnt detected by the operating system
<australopithecus> how can I make it mount?
<yeats> curlhelp: you're missing an opening curly bracket at the beginning of the JSON
<yeats> (or an extra closing bracket at the end)
<curlhelp> yeats: where does the opening braket need to go exactly? and do i need a closing one?
<curlhelp> noooo
<codepython777> cfhowlett: can i reinstall 16.04 on top of 15.10 as if it was a fresh install?
<cfhowlett> codepython777, a "clean install" would replace 16.04 but you can use the same partitions.  be careful to NOT format your /home
<coder-bts> codepython777: sure you can
<coder-bts> we call that "covering"
<cfhowlett> replace 15.10
<coder-bts> and you can keep your documents
<curlhelp> Hi. Does anybody know what is wrong with my curl request? I'm getting the following errors:  JSON_PARSING_ERROR: Unexpected character (t) at position 4. curl: (3) Illegal characters found in URL curl: (3) [globbing] unmatched close brace/bracket in column 12  Im doing this on an Ubuntu server. http://pastebin.com/zMaeF8Hh
<cfhowlett> curlhelp, ??? yeats already told you - you're missing a curly bracket
<curlhelp> cfhowlett: i used ctrl+f and i found an even amount of curly braces though
<curlhelp> two { and two }
<cfhowlett> curlhelp, sounds legit.  yeats??
<coder-bts> so that's the problem
<coder-bts> s
<coder-bts> check the position 4
<coder-bts> and check column 12
 * coder-bts now sleeping but still answering your questions
<wiggmpk> Why can't my bluetooth headphones just connect and actually play sound through them 98% of the time?
<okwaho> same problem here
<okwaho> never was able to get them working properlly...with different laptops
<okwaho> seems a bug that is not adressed
<wiggmpk> it is literally like throwing darts at a board while blind folded
<okwaho> after being spun
<wiggmpk> Ubuntu is just going down hill fast
<okwaho> id ont agree with that, but the bluetooth issue IS annoying
<cfhowlett> less similes and metaphors, more details MIGHT lead to solutions.  otherwise, please vent/complain to #ubuntu-offtopic
<okwaho> already did
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: what do you need from me? Beats Studio wireless, gnome3, connected, paired, trusted, doesn't show audio output device
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, read /msg ubottu bluetooth for the troubleshooting routine.  start there.
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: I have tried the relevant troubleshooting steps several times
<wiggmpk> sometimes it works, other times I just get the proverbial finger
<cfhowlett> sometimes it works?!  nice.  so it's solvable.  replicate and save those settings!
<aruns> k1l, For update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24071570/ ; for apt-policy :http://paste.ubuntu.com/24071575/
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: it isn't a solution, it is random, turning off the headset, removing it, resyncing, etc etc
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: it powers on, connects every single time once it is paired, never fails
<wiggmpk> cfhowlett: I just don't have any sound output from the headset
<cfhowlett> wiggmpk, never? /msg ubottu sound
<wiggmpk> as in never fails to connect once paired
<redrabbit> hi, i'm trying to control the fans on my p5q-e
<redrabbit> it works with speedfan but i can't seem to even make speed change on linux
<redrabbit> chip is a winbond w83667hg
<redrabbit> tried to mess with /sys/class/hwmon/ as well
<Guy1524> hey guys, Ubuntu 16.04.2 comes w/ the 4.8 kernel right
<Guy1524> if so, then why do I have linux 4.4 w/ Ubuntu 16.04.2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24076324/
<OerHeks> because it is LTS, aimed at stability. only fresh installs get 4.8, but there is a fix http://askubuntu.com/questions/882896/old-kernel-with-ubuntu-16-04-2-update
<Guy1524> ok, thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<CrazyTux> Can Ubuntu be installed without a swap partition?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: can you tell us why you need that?
<OerHeks> Didi you try?
<CrazyTux> I have a laptop which has 4GBs of RAM.
<CrazyTux> No. I didn't try.
<CrazyTux> I saw this article on the web.  https://www.redhat.com/en/about/blog/do-we-really-need-swap-modern-systems
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: you are the boss of your machine, you can choose how much swap you want yourself
<OerHeks> if + if + if = yes else no
<CrazyTux> ok
<freecoder> hi. i am just starting out with kernel debugging on ubuntu 16.04.1 with kgdboe. i have linux-image-$(uname -r)-generic-dbgsym package installed and can connect to the target machine using "target remote .." command.
<freecoder> how do i load the debug symbols into gdb?
<CrazyTux> does installing more DE on Ubuntu slow it down?
<freecoder> usually i would pass the vmlinuz file as an argument to gdb if i had compiled a vanilla kernel
<kubanc> Hello. Is it possible for Ubuntu to use local username and password for authentication over Firefox?
<gnomethrower> kubanc: Not sure what you mean
<gnomethrower> do you mean you want to log into sites using your Ubuntu username and password?
<kubanc> gnomethrower, yes,because I've added same username and password to access apps on server..
<gnomethrower> I'm not sure you can do that
<gnomethrower> and if you could, you're not really meant to reuse passwordss
<anddam> at times the Unity network manager won't list my home wifi network anymore
<kubanc> gnomethrower, In Windows you can use for User Authentication to use "Automatic logon with current username and password"...
<anddam> disabling wi-fi and networking, and then re-enabling those some times fixes the connectivity but the network is not shown as well
<lotuspsychje> anddam: ubuntu version plz?
<anddam> like now I'm using this "ghost" connection
<anddam> lotuspsychje: 16.04, is that a known, version-specific bug?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: lsb_release -a plz?
<kubanc> gnomethrower, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-Gb/firefox/addon/integrated-auth-for-firefox/ I found this addon
<anddam> 16.04.2 LTS if that's what you meant
<lotuspsychje> anddam: yeah thats what i wanted to know, great
<anddam> lotuspsychje: does that suggests anything particular?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: can you try a sudo service network-manager restart ?
<anddam> why not systemctl?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: 16.04 had some network bug like that in the start, should be fixxed by now
<lotuspsychje> anddam: yeah sure try the systemd way
<anddam> oh funny, there it is
<anddam> and I *should* be still online
<anddam> ACK pls
<lotuspsychje> anddam: wich chipset are you on make?
<anddam> lotuspsychje: wireless do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: yes
<anddam> I don't really know, I bought a laptop that was as light as possible
<lotuspsychje> anddam: sudo lshw -C network will show
<anddam> it's a Skylake i5 , I figure it's some integrated Intel thingy
<lotuspsychje> anddam: chipset model + driver= would be interesting
<anddam> sure
<anddam> I'd have gone lspci for that
<anddam> Wireless 3160 - Intel Corporation
<gnomethrower> kubanc: interesting.
<anddam> need to go afk for few minutes
<gnomethrower> kubanc: never mind me then :P
<anddam> lotuspsychje: thanks for the restart trick meanwihle
<lotuspsychje> anddam: no sweat
<anddam> not really, the sun's not out yet so it's chilly
<SubCool> Stupid Q-
<SubCool> If i stick a 4.5A charger into a device that requires 2.0amps - will i kill it?
<anirbaan> I am having problem connecting to irc/freenode with ufw enabled, what rule I have to set in ufw for irc?
<lotuspsychje> SubCool: try ##hardware mate
<N0Lif3> sometime ago, I downloaded some software from ubuntu's software repository that generated random design images and then you could click on a design and it would show you more random designs like it. Does anybody know the name of this?
<N0Lif3> i'm trying to find it again
<lotuspsychje> anirbaan: perhaps the ##netwfilter guys might know that
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: can you refind it with apt-cache search *keyword perhaps?
<anirbaan> #netwfilter
<N0Lif3> I did a reinstall since then
<lotuspsychje> anirbaan: netfilter sorry
<SubCool> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<SubCool> i know its stupid, but i bluew up a USb adapter by accident, soooo - just in case.
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: what kind of package was it exactly
<N0Lif3> it's what I described it as, I'm trying my best to search for it again on packages.ubuntu.com using words like "math" "art" and "generate" but can't
<SubCool> lotuspsychje, as i thought, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: what did you use this package for exactly, can you give us little more details?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Glad you made it! :-)
<N0Lif3> I liked looking at the random lines of color and shapes it would produce
<N0Lif3> it would allow you to save the ones you like
<anirbaan> and I am having issues in libreoffice-writer with pasting something over an existing text, it just repeats the existing/deleted text in xenial
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: paint art or something?
<lotuspsychje> anirbaan: try the libreoffice channel mate, they might know it
<N0Lif3> I found it
<N0Lif3> it's Evolvotron
<lotuspsychje> !info evolvotron
<ubottu> evolvotron (source: evolvotron): Generator of textures through interactive evolution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-5 (yakkety), package size 399 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: nice, wich category would this package belong in?
<kubanc> is the command "kill all firefox && firefox &" OK to kill firefox and run it again?
<N0Lif3> I found it in graphics and that sounds about right to me.
<Mr> buenas noches
<lotuspsychje> !es | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: ok tnx and enjoy!
<Mr> ?
<catbeard> #ubuntu-es for support en espanol
<N0Lif3> thank you for being so willing to help
<lotuspsychje> N0Lif3: no sweat, you found it yourself at the end :p
<anirbaan> lotuspsychje: from #netfilter, <Jefe>	anirbaan, we don't really support ufw here.  You might want to join #ubuntu or something like that.  If you want help using iptables without ufw, this is the place.
<lotuspsychje> anirbaan: ok just re-ask your ufw question here then once in a while
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | anirbaan can this help also?
<ubottu> anirbaan can this help also?: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252021/irc-service-and-ufw-firewall-rules
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow out 6660:7000/tcp
<anirbaan> OerHeks: Thanks, done, time to check, wbb :)
<anirbaan> OerHeks: yay, it worked, thanks again :)
<tripelb> I am installing 14.04 over a 16.04 partition. In the "Edit partition" dialog box, Use as Extra journaling file system. DO I FORMAT the partition? (check box)  - last is Mount point   /      Thanks. I just "Don't know" about formating.
<tripelb> I thought it would naturally erase the partition. At the header that lists the structure, I guess.
<tripelb> OerHeks: hi. Now installing. (No internet.)
<azizLIGHT> i have encountered an issue while trying to upgrade to HWE stack, while on 14.04.5 x64 LTS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070775/ then i did ' sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial_11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty1_amd64.deb ' successfully: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075194/ and then tried to do the HWE stack multiarch command again but this happend:
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075210/ ... so how do i go about fixing all this so i can get HWE?
<tripelb> N/M loves. I started too late. @mañana
<kubanc> I created a shell script to check if Firefox process is not running, then it should start the Firefox, but later on, also the command "START /proc/cpuinfo:" starts
<sobersabre> hi. what's the best way to work with ubuntu remotely and graphically (preferrably with rdp client)?
<sobersabre> I am currently using xrdp, and xfce.
<sobersabre> it gets stuck for people.
<ducasse> sobersabre: you might want to try vnc instead of rdp
<dennis___> hey
<dennis___> can you guys help me?
<coder-bts> dennis___: yes
<coder-bts> and what is your matter?
<dennis___> @coder-bts i don't know how i managed to do it but I'm stuck in between trusty and xenial
<dennis___> lsb_release says its ubuntu 16.04(which it was) but all the reps are trusty
<dennis___> and whenever i try to do anything its all sorts of conflicts
<coder-bts> if i am right
<coder-bts> you mean you are now stuck in 2 versions of ubuntu?
<coder-bts> right?
<dennis___> @coder-bts basically yeah
<coder-bts> i guess you originally want to cover 14.04 and trying to install xenial?
<coder-bts> if it is, reinstall it, fully cover the trusty
<dennis___> no i was originally on 16.04(denial)
<coder-bts> oh
<coder-bts> so where is the trusty from?
<dennis___> i added a rep trying to install pcp and everything messed up
<ducasse> dennis___: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ducasse> !pastebin | dennis___
<ubottu> dennis___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dennis___> now for some reason the reps are saying trusty and the ubuntu version is xenial
<dennis___> @ducasse atm its blank
<ducasse> dennis___: the file is empty?
<dennis___> ya
<coder-bts> hmmm.. it is weird
<coder-bts> check log
<mtra_> p
<dennis___> @coder-bts which log?
<ducasse> dennis___: are there any .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<dennis___> @ducasse yeah pcp.list and new relic.list
<ducasse> dennis___: see which of them contains a trusty repo
<dohelpme> where can I seek help on depression?
<dennis___> ok the pcp.list is where the trusty is coming from
<ducasse> !alis | dennis___
<ubottu> dennis___: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ducasse> !alis | dohelpme
<ubottu> dohelpme: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ducasse> dennis___: sorry, that was not for you
<dennis___> @ducasse its all good
<dennis___> its the pcp.list file that has trusty in it
<ducasse> dennis___: ok. first of al you need to restore your sources.list, or you won't be able to install updates and packages
<coder-bts> i guess it is not the matter with the system itself but the process of reconization...
<dennis___> @ducasse is there a default sources.list somewhere?
<ducasse> dennis___: no, but hang on a sec.
<dohelpme> !alis | dohelpme
<ubottu> dohelpme, please see my private message
<ducasse> dennis___: try this - https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<dennis___> @ducasse i think that fixed it :)
<dennis___> whats the recommended monitoring software? most of my software runs inside docker
<ducasse> dennis___: if you have a trusty repo, you need to get rid of it, or you will badly break your system at some opint.
<dennis___> @ducasse i removed that
<dennis___> it was just due to the php repo
<dennis___> pcp repo*
<ducasse> dennis___: you can also get rid of the @, not necessary on irc. for monitoring there are tons of options, depending on what you want.
<ducasse> dennis___: they range from monit (simple) to nagios (complex)
<madm1ke> I tried a 4.10 mainline kernel to see if nouveau MST is working for me. No luck :( Do I need custom xserver-xorg-video- packages/drivers as well?
<sruli> i am trying to add a language in ubuntu-gnome, each time i try to add the language panel quits
<dennis___> @ducasse whats the recommended one though? cause my setup is weird since everything is ran inside docker
<dennis___> i know netflix uses pcp+vector a lot of sites use munin but i couldn't get munin to work
<littl> I have set alias but if i do su - <user>
<ducasse> dennis___: there is no recommended one, it all depends on what you need.
<littl> i have also tried adding alias to /etc/bashrc and ran source bashrc
<littl> alias is not working
<littl> what is the fix
<dennis___> @ducasse the very basics of just tracking resource usage and when i should be upgrading
<anirbaan> what is the root file system check command? is it "mkdir /enforce" ? I had a bad shutdown.
<ducasse> dennis___: monit might do what you want. and you still don't need the @ in front of nicks, clients highlight them anyway.
<littl> can any one help
<kubanc> Hello. I have a question. Any Idea why when I put command "firefox &" after taht command "START /proc/cpuinfo:" starts automaticly
<dennis___> ducasse, alright just used to it
<anirbaan> littl: what kind of help do you need ?
<ducasse> anirbaan: if the fs is unclean it will be checked on boot
<littl> i hav set the alias if i do su - <user> its not working for another users
<dennis___> is there any reason why i would use munin and nagios over monic?
<ducasse> !patience | littl
<ubottu> littl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dennis___> monit*
<ducasse> dennis___: they're more suited for big environments, like server farms
<littl> ubottu: since anirbaan asked i had to reply him
<ubottu> littl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anirbaan> ducasse: but still I am having issues with files like some file still is locked as it is in use by user "unknown"
<anirbaan> after reboot
<anirbaan> *some files
<dennis___> @ducasse so monit would do everything i need for a vps/few vpses?
<ducasse> anirbaan: try 'touch /forcefsck' - it should still work afaik
<anirbaan> ducasse: thanks, on it
<ducasse> dennis___: i can't tell you, i don't know your setup. you need to test.
<dennis___> does monit do everything cloud watch would?
<grek> hi i have problem with free space - http://pastebin.com/dEVp4UbD
<ducasse> dennis___: no idea.
<grek> 100% but where
<ducasse> grek: at the very top, the root fs
<anirbaan> littl: ubottu is an utility bot, please ask about the thing you need help :)
<littl> anirbaan: do u hav any idea abt my question :)
<grek> i dont know how fix it
<geirha> grek: cd / && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h
<geirha> cd into the largest dir, and repeat
<ducasse> grek: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/653096/how-to-free-inode-usage#9387415
<grek> http://pastebin.com/ACVshti1
<dennis___> ducasse, what if i want to track resource usage and growth trends?
<ducasse> grek: /web is 22g
<ducasse> dennis___: then maybe munin
<anirbaan> littl: sorry, didn't noticed you already asked the issue, I can only suggest that have you checked about that user being in sudoers file?
<geirha> cd web && sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h
<littl> anirbaan: yes he is there
<geirha> hum, you have .git dir in / ?
<geirha> oh wait, you didn't cd to / first. Nevermind
<grek> yes
<grek> http://pastebin.com/GVAAhctU
<grek> here is from /
<grek> lib is 17 gb
<grek> can i quick remove some cache or sommething to ulock system - now its stop no space left on /
<ducasse> grek: /var/lib is used for containers/vm's by default
<grek> apt-get autoremove -f = error unable to create `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': No space left on device
<geirha> sudo apt-get clean
<geirha> ah, but it probably requires tempfiles at some point, so might not work
<grek> geirha this work but i have only 65.5 kB disk space will be freed.
<anirbaan> littl: I am afraid my knowledge is limited about it :)
<hateball> grek: do you have a bunch of old kernels in /boot ?
<littl> anirbaan: i have fixed it
<littl> does anyone can tell me what is the difference between pkill and killall command
<anirbaan> littl: how ?
<littl> added the entry for alias in bash.bashrc
<ducasse> littl: read the man pages, they explain it
<anirbaan> littl: you fixed that?
<littl> anirbaan: yes
<peter__> hi
<grek> ok i move /var/php/sessions to other disk - /have raid - i think php sessions can by in other disc - its temp files
<grek> yes ?
<ikevin> grek, yes
<allanargamer> hello all
<grek> ok thanks
<allanargamer> I was wondering if someone could give me some help on installing ubuntu 16.04 to an external drive?
<motie> allanargamer: As a live session?
<allanargamer> if possible. I really just have one question
<ducasse> !ask | allanargamer
<ubottu> allanargamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<allanargamer> ok thanks
<Serg_Penguin> hi ! logrotate fails on me - `logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/STAR_my_web_sites` says logs need no rotation, but they are huge and not rotated very long time. How to fix ? PS. Logs timestamps are appended on every write, because PHP script re-opens them every time.
<Serg_Penguin> timestamps are _updated_ on every line
<allanargamer> I am installing ubuntu 16.04 on an external hard drive as a solo operating system. When it gets to a certain point I always get the error The partition /dev/sda1 assigned to / starts at an offset of 3584 bytes from the minimum alignment for this disk, which may lead to very poor performance.  Since you are formatting this partition, you should correct this problem now by realigning the partition, as it will be difficult to change
<Serg_Penguin> or what is more proper channel to ask ?
<motie> allanargamer: Are you installing GRUB on the external drive?
<allanargamer> as far as I know I'm not very experienced at ubuntu
<ikevin> Serg_Penguin, can you pastebin your logrotate config file?
<motie> allanargamer: You should propably have a small FAT32 partition with GRUB and boot files on, and the the system on a ext4 partion. But maybe it's much easier to run it all as a live session?
<ducasse> allanargamer: before you install, partition the drive with gparted and make sure the partitions are aligned
<motie> allanargamer: Make a >4Gb FAT32 partition and use 'startup disk creator' to make the disk
<allanargamer> I can't get gparted because for some reason I can't get the root-system-bin file I need to go root
<Serg_Penguin> ikevin, http://pastebin.com/WnHaaEMw
<grek> this is normal that i have more of 1 mln php session files ?
<ducasse> allanargamer: that makes no sense
<motie> allanargamer gparted are installed on a live session.
<motie> you can easily run it from a USB pen ( or disk
<Serg_Penguin> grek, that depends on your project, generally not
<allanargamer> I am running the live session off a flash drive. maybe I have a corrupted file or something
<grek> i think it not that big now, php self remove old sessions ? ok i look in google
<ducasse> allanargamer: write it again on a different usb stck. which ubuntu is this?
<ikevin> Serg_Penguin, it said you it don't need to be rotated every week?
<motie> allanargamer can you not start gparted from the live session
<allanargamer> 16.04
<Serg_Penguin> grek, go to #php , ask how to disable sessions for guest/unregistered users, how to tune garbage collection in PHP
<grek> ok
<ducasse> allanargamer: 'regular' ubuntu desktop?
<FinalX> uhm
<FinalX> php sessions are changed in ubuntu and debian, by its package maintainer
<allanargamer> no it tells me I have to be root to do it and it won't let me and yes, regular ubuntu desktop
<FinalX> so it's ubuntu specific..
<ducasse> allanargamer: can you open a terminal?
<FinalX> grek: php in ubuntu comes with a session cleaner cron job
<allanargamer> yes
<ducasse> allanargamer: type 'sudo gparted'
<Serg_Penguin> ikevin, "considering log /var/log/acmeweb_v1/example.tld/application.log \n log does not need rotating", and so for every site
<allanargamer> God I feel stupid I was just typing gparted
<scott404> guys how do I check if my email is registered here on freenode?
<ikevin> Serg_Penguin, it's a weekly task, if you run logrotate every day it's normal there's no need to rotate
<ducasse> scott404: ask in #freenode
<grek> ok i understand now - i found this cron - run it and have /usr/lib/php/sessionclean: line 35: php7.1: command not found
<grek> :)
<scott404> ok tnx friend
<allanargamer> ok I will see what I can do from here thanks to all of you for the help
<Serg_Penguin> ikevin, no, it's 150 Mb and all 'rotated' files are empty
<ikevin> Serg_Penguin, in the example you've pastebin, you have "weekly" option
<Serg_Penguin> yes, but my 'weekly' turns to 'every week make an empty rotated file and leave old in place'
<yao_ziyuan> i have a Dell 22" 1920x1080 WLED display bought in 2011. in ubuntu 16.10, it can't adjust brightness, etc. if i try to adjust them, a lock icon will show up at the center of the display. anyone know how to work around that?
<sruli> my system keeps on crashing in the last few, days, if i am fast enough to go to tty1 before the complete freeze, i get the following output http://imgur.com/a/ZNmk6 (this output takes about 5-10 minutes from first to last line
<yao_ziyuan> video card is GeForce GTX 960/PCIe/SSE2
<yao_ziyuan> video driver is nvidia-367
<Serg_Penguin> from root, i run `logrotate -f -v STAR_acmeveb` and it says: '/var/log/acmeweb_v1/example.tld/performance.log.1 to uid 500 and gid 502: Operation not permitted' why ? Root has no right ?
<ducasse> yao_ziyuan: this is when you use the on-screen controls?
<yao_ziyuan> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> yao_ziyuan: then you need to ask dell
<yao_ziyuan> .
<yao_ziyuan> ducasse: i have windows 10 installed side by side, but haven't bothered to try this in windows.
<ikevin> Serg_Penguin, try adding -d option
<ducasse> yao_ziyuan: you probably should
<ikevin> yao_ziyuan, do you have a fn key?
<yao_ziyuan> solved! http://www.urtech.ca/2013/07/solved-how-to-unlock-the-onscreen-display-osd-on-a-dell-monitor/
<adc__> hi my computer was updating and suddenly restarted. Now it does not boot up. I tried using recovery mode with older kernels but it restarts.. Help Please...
<ikevin> adc__, edit the grub command to disable splash screen and see what happend
<adc__> ikevin: how do i edit grub command I can get to grub command prompt by pressing c, now what. (novice here)
<kierqueen> hello
<ikevin> adc__, when you are on the menu where you can select the kernel to boot, highlight the last one, then press "e", on "linux" (or initrd) option, remove "quiet" and "splash" options, then do ctrl+x to boot
<kierqueen> mmy bar , of vpn or other things, have changed, since I installed i3-wm?
<kierqueen> it's not in purple anywhere, as if a new ubuntu feature is installed?
<kierqueen> whatdo I do now
<ducasse> kierqueen: which desktop/wm are you using?
<sruli> my system keeps on crashing in the last few, days, if i am fast enough to go to tty1 before the complete freeze, i get the following output http://imgur.com/a/ZNmk6 (this output takes about 5-10 minutes from first to last line
<ikevin> sruli, this look like a disk problem
<kierqueen> unity ducasse
<ducasse> kierqueen: which bar are you talking about and how has it changed?
<sruli> ikevin: its a ssd, i ran fsck multiple times they all came back ok
<adc__> ikevin: threre is no splash or quiet option, initrd option has "/boot/initrd.img-3.13.0.101-generic" writted in front of it
<ikevin> sruli, perhaps a controller problem
<kierqueen> when the vpn comes, at the top right side, or any other thing gets done there is a rectangle shaped thing, that when you move your mouse it lightens it's color, or when something some task is completed it says it's done, at the right side, in the mid air, it doesn't have a window
<sruli> ikevin: how can i get to the bottom of it?
<ducasse> sruli: it could be an fs error, looks like the superblock is corrupt. you can tell fsck to use another copy.
<ikevin> adc__, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<kierqueen> it also says encrypted vpn is starting, that bar,  ducasse I don't know what we call it
<ikevin> sruli, try to change your ssd to another sata port or use another sata cable
<adc__> ikevin: can i get to shell atleast somehow so that i can copy my important files to my usb drive and then i can reinstall it all over
<ducasse> kierqueen: try 'sudo apt purge dunst', see if that helps
<adc__> ikevin: also then i can copy and pastebin the grub.cfg
<kierqueen> but how do I check, since it's not here, how do I bring it back
<kierqueen> I do calibre book conversion some times, and then too that bar comes
<sruli> ikevin: ok, will do that, thanks
<ikevin> adc__, you can boot to live usb disk
<sruli> ducasse: how do i tell fsck to use another copy?
<ducasse> kierqueen: sorry, i have no idea what you mean
<kierqueen> it's a notification daemon
<ducasse> sruli: it's in the man page, i'm a bit busy
<Serg_Penguin> probably solved logrotate problem: `find -name 'application.log' | xargs -L 1 chmod 660` in proper dir. Will observe
<adc__> ikevin: yes i do have a puppy linux somewhere, thanks let me find it first and tehn i will get back to you, thanks a lot
<anddam> the single one thing I haven't been able to do with my ubuntu desktop is printing, I have a Brother MFC-250 for which there seems to no driver, in the dialog from System Settings > Printers > Add
<kierqueen> yeah, you know what I mean, I want to make it as if it was before installing i3
<anddam> how should I proceed
<anddam> how should I proceed?
<ducasse> kierqueen: yes, then do as i said, and you get the old one
<kierqueen> ok
<ikevin> adc__, you welcome
<anddam> oh nvm, brother has binary drivers in deb format
<anddam> with Ubuntu should I be looking for CUPS or LPR drivers?
<ducasse> anddam: iirc the cups driver depends on the lpr driver
<kierqueen> ducasse: hi
<kierqueen> http://imgur.com/a/LQAC3
<kierqueen> see it's dark blue still
<kierqueen> It's different thant the default, where can i find more info, on why does ubuntu change it
<ducasse> kierqueen: empty page
<kierqueen> ducasse: ?
<kierqueen> what's empty page?
<ducasse> kierqueen: there's no image there
<anddam> ducasse: confirmed per Brothers not-so-clear informations
<anddam> I'm going dirty, they have an installer utility
<ducasse> anddam: no, install the debs
<anddam> how so?
<ducasse> anddam: that's all you need, and they don't mess stuff up
<anddam> ok, about the scanner features they have "Scaner driver", both in 32 and 64 bits, and "Scanner Settings", arch independent
<anddam> I *guess* the settings are needed, not sure why they are in a separate, 1.5 kB package tho'
<cappe> snap for ubuntu seems broke, it states a socket error. is there a workaround on this?
<ducasse> cappe: restart snapd
<anddam> ah it's an udev rules package
<anddam> did the udev hier changed from 13.10?
<anddam> mmm they suggests a dpkg --force-all
<anddam> I'm going to try and see if I can manage without
<cappe> I get this error on trying to start snapd service
<cappe> cappe@silver:~$ sudo systemctl restart snapd
<cappe> Failed to restart snapd.service: No such method 'RestartUnit'
<sruli> ducasse: how do i tell fsck to use another copy?
<anddam> https://gist.github.com/anddam/e4831fb9ef9304358da8843df18abf39 I can create the /var/spool/lpd but who shold be the owner?
<ducasse> sruli: 'man fsck.ext4'
<ducasse> sruli: see -b
<ikevin> sruli, read -p option too
<ducasse> anddam: install lpd, and it should create it
<anddam> lpd, not lpr or lprng?
<anddam> there's no lpd package
<ducasse> anddam: lpd is part of either of those
<anddam> lpr is BSD, I figure it's old-school since the other is "ng"
<anddam> lpr takes 90kB while lprng 2.7MB, are they much different feature-wise?
<anddam> mmm the real issue is lpr want to remove cups-bsd package
<anddam> while lprng wants to remove all these: bluez-cups cups cups-bsd cups-client hplip indicator-printers printer-driver-gutenprint printer-driver-hpcups printer-driver-postscript-hp printer-driver-splix
<anddam> is there anything bad with this removal?
<ducasse> anddam: maybe cups-bsd contains what you need, so lpr isn't needed, i'm not sure
<anddam> cups-bsd conflicts with both lpr and lprng, but I'd like not to screw up ubuntu's defaults
<anddam> that lprng removal notice seems a bit extensive
<ducasse> anddam: see which user cups runs as, and create thie dir with that as owner
<tatertots> i've got two brother multifunction printers on my network.....install was fairly straight forward and painless both times on both models for me....obviously YMMV
<anddam> ducasse: but do I need cups-bsd at all?
<anddam> ducasse: I just dropped lpr in place removing cups-bsd
<anddam> but I don't know if it'll be "integrated" with the system
<ducasse> anddam: i think cups-bsd _might_ have been enough, not sure
<ducasse> anddam: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cups.html
<anddam> but cups-bsd didn't have the lpd setup
<anddam> anyway now I can just remove lpr and reinstall cups-bsd, if need be
<ducasse> anddam: no, it has cups and the lp clients, it seems
<anddam> things I don't quite get about Unity, sometimes I have to type ctrl-W to close a window, sometime I need alt-f4
<anddam> ducasse: the printer is there in the Settings, is there a way I can see the print queue for the printer?
<ducasse> anddam: read the last section of the page i pointed you to
<anddam> "References"
<ducasse> anddam: above that
<anddam> (yes I read about the web interface, thanks)
<horsewhip> anddam: The grinds my gears too.
<anddam> horsewhip: the glitches in interface?
<ducasse> anddam: you can use the web interface to configure printers, manage jobs and queues
<OerHeks> not helpfull, horsewhip
<anddam> yep, my jobs appears as processed, yet the printer did nothing
<anddam> the status of the printer says     Idle - "Sending data to printer."
<ducasse> anddam: that generally indicates the printer is not properly connected
<anddam> I wouldn't know how to connect it better
<ducasse> anddam: unfortunately, cups is a pita to debug
<ducasse> anddam: how is it connected?
<anddam> USB cable, I changed the port
<anddam> wihle refreshing the Printers page in CUP webui
<anddam> I saw it going to off, then to Idle again
<anddam> so I figure it's being recognized
<anddam> upon printing it changes the printer status to "Idle sending data to printer
<ducasse> anddam: go to admin/maintenance, try to print a test page
<anddam> even the test page did the same path, job gets accepted, it is removed frmo the queue (via Settings) and it appears as completed in job list in CUPS webui
<ducasse> anddam: try asking in ##cups
<anddam> I will thanks
<OerHeks> maybe a restart of cups ..
<anddam> mm worth a try
<anddam> just the service or the whole system?
<ducasse> the service should be enough
<anddam> cups.service ?
<anddam> I'll also remove and add back the printer
<ducasse> sometimes you get a selection of local printers to choose from
<ducasse> (although they are all the same physical printer)
<anddam> in fact I picked the local printer and thenit added the usb:// URI
<anddam> this is one dark area for end-users
<ducasse> anddam: you can also add the printer in the webui, it often does a better job of things.
<anddam> ducasse: I did that already
<anddam> going to try a drop-in of cups-bsd in place of lpr package
<anddam> meanwhile I have the macbook for printing
<anddam> sometimes a man just has to print
<Chota> Chota_bheem
<anddam> that was odd
<h1n1> good morinig
<pavlushka> h1n1: Good Morning :)
<littl> m getting this error Error refreshing state: 1 error(s) occurred:  * InvalidClientTokenId: The security token included in the request is invalid.         status code: 403, request id: 66088148-fccc-11e6-a2bf-0fb74201719e
<littl> if i do a terraform apply
<Guest95561> Hey. If a laptops touchpad doesn't work on 16.04 LTS, is it likely going to work if I change away from LTS to the newest stuff?
<tatertots> Guest95561: only one way to find out....boot the livecd of the "newer stuff" you speak of and find out
<ramsub07> Hi, how do i remove previously entered commands from history ?
<k1l> ramsub07: they are stored in the .bash_history in the users home
<Guest19252> also the commands entered while using sudo?
<ramsub07> k1l:  if i remove the log from useradd and the bash history, could someone find out whether i have added a new user or not ?
<k1l> ramsub07: yes he can.
<Guest19252> whats if its a she?
<ramsub07> k1l: by listing the users that exists currently ?
<ramsub07> Guest19252: i really don't want to talk feminism here. Go to appropriate channel
<Guest19252> who is talking feminism?
<k1l> ramsub07: you cant hide a user from the system because the system needs to know about the users to work.
<Guest19252> you dont have to hide it from the system you have to hide it from the users
<ramsub07> can i elevate the privilege and go with it without grabbing attention?
<k1l> ramsub07: they need to be in the passwd for the system to be able to work with the users
<ducasse> ramsub07: why the need to avoid attention?
<Guest19252> and any user can access passwd?
<ducasse> yes
<Guest19252> why?
<k1l> Guest19252: you can easily check the permissions on your ubuntu system
<Guest19252> if you need root to add remove users only root should access it
<Guest19252> or at least only wheel users
<causative> my computer is way slower than it used to be on the same app 6 months ago, for no obvious reason, i.e. processor usage, memory, etc all seem ok, but it keeps graying out and freezing, what could cause this, how do I diagnose?
<causative> it's not just that particular app
<k1l> causative: you could look at "dmesg" for obvious issues
<Guest19252> could you please advise?
<causative> nothing suspicious in dmesg
<Guest19252> if i understand correctlly for you to login you need to have the logging program run as root
<k1l> Guest19252: this is #ubuntu. ubuntu doesnt have a wheel group
<Guest19252> so why should regualr users have access to passwd?
<Guest19252> wheel = user able to use sudo
<Guest19252> regular users shouldnt be able to use sudo
<k1l> Guest19252: not on ubuntu
<Guest19252> so all users in ubuntu can use sudo?
<k1l> and the passwd is worldreadable because it includes user account informations needed by other users. it doesnt contain the passwords. so there is no issue in that. i dont know what issue you are trying to make up here
<Guest19252> regular users shouldnt be able to list other users accounts
<k1l> Guest19252: no. but dont talk about other OS setups. this is not relevant in here. ubuntu doesnt use wheel group or other setups. it uses the sudo group, which is set in sudoers file to grant all that group members sudo permissions.
<k1l> Guest19252: if you think so, remove world readable and see what breaks. have fun
<craptalk> i set the file mode by chmod 2400 file.txt, number 2 here is special permission in which i added for guid. Lets say i am running as x user, what can i be different with that file behaviour?
<Guest19252> is there any reason a user should be on the sudo group if that user isnt supposed to use sudo?
<k1l> Guest19252: no, only the first user on the system is in that sudo group. others need to be put in manually.
<craptalk> my guid is 1000
<craptalk> i mean, i read the special permission, but can anyone please give me the real case for this?
<craptalk> i want to the difference, cause i usually set it into 0
<craptalk> i want to know*
<k1l> craptalk: so you use Set-Gid?
<Blessed> hello please i need help.  ON one laptop i use live Ubuntu usb and i want to share 170GB big folder with other laptop which uses Windows 10. Both are connected with ethernet to Router. SO i installed samba, shared folder and i see it on Windows 10 but i cant open it. It ays Windows cannot access \\UBUNTU\Music... WHY?
<ducasse> craptalk: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/it-security/understand-the-setuid-and-setgid-permissions-to-improve-security/
<lurklord> test
<Guest88990> Hi, what's the command to update the smart disk database on 16.04? The regular script doesn't seem to exist
<littl> how different killall is from pkill
<ducasse> littl: see the man pages
<littl> ducasse:  A killall process never kills itself (but may kill other  killall  pro‐cesses).
<hanshenrik_> my mariadb server refuse connections from remote IPs
<ben|deb> please help. I just installed ubuntu mate from a flashdrive i found. I don't know if i installed the 32 or 64 version. How can i tell?
<ikonia> hanshenrik_: can you connect to the port, but not the database, or can you not connect to the port
<ikonia> ben|deb: uname -a
<ikonia> ben|deb: paste the output please.
<ben|deb> Linux Elite 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:06:14 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ben|deb: thats 32bit
<ben|deb> ikonia: ok :(    can i upgrade with a command? or do i need to reinstall?
<ikonia> ben|deb: re-install, sorry
<ikevin> is there a way to read ufw rules without enabling it?
<ben|deb> ikonia: ok. pitty. THanks for the help. will reinstall
<ikonia> unless I"m not understanding what you are asking
<ikonia> ikevin: there are no rules until you enable it
<ikonia> ben|deb: sorry, just how it is
<ben|deb> yepp thanks
<ikevin> ikonia, rules can be added without enabling ufw
<ikevin> and, i want to see what i've added
<ikonia> ikevin: ahh, you mean not applying the rules
<ikonia> ikevin: the gui should list them
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ikevin> ikonia, i don't have screen, it's on a server
<OerHeks> sudo ufw show added
<ikonia> there you go, thank you OerHeks
<OerHeks> sudo ufw status
<ikevin> OerHeks, perfect, thx :)
<ikevin> ufw status show them only when ufw is enabled
<OerHeks> but this gives rules is on my enabled ufw, i disable ufw now and see if they can be listed
<ikevin> show added give what i need (i won't enable it for now to prevent mistake)
<OerHeks> yes, ufw rules are shown when ufw is disabled.
<Jaset> Hi. I have installed restricted-extras but .mp4's still don't play on my firefox browser. They play well in Vlc...etc though
<Jaset> can someone help?
<OerHeks> Jaset, what is in that mp4? drm content?
<Jaset> OerHeks: nope
<OerHeks> does it play in google-chrome? ( not chromium)
<The_Myth> hello guys. i've been tryingo to upgrade my vps. i've done do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10.. but when i've tried to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04.2 it says: The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'. any hints?
<ikevin> mp4 is a container, playing in browser depend of codec inside
<Jaset> OerHeks: i dont have google-chrome, im on 32bit
<The_Myth> obs: it's stuck there like almost 1h
<ikevin> Jaset, see https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Supported_media_formats#Browser_compatibility
<hateball> Jaset: you can get media info in VLC, tell us what codec it uses
<rhumbot> hi all, I would like to create an sftp connection, using aptana studio 3 to a webserver from 1and1 but received the error "no suitable key exchange algorithm could be agreed".
<OerHeks> Jaset, did you enable dvd playback? sometimes a mp4 is coded like dvd-drm
<rhumbot> I tried this: https://nikinuryadin.wordpress.com/2015/05/19/aptana-studio-3-sftp-key-exchange/ but it did not work ...
<Jaset> hateball: vlc is using h264 - mpeg-4 AVC (part 10)(avc1)
<ikevin> Jaset, does firefox show you an error in the dev console?
<ducasse> rhumbot: ask the developers/community, see their website for support options
<OerHeks> The_Myth, ask your vendor a fresh image, normally it is hard to upgrade vps stuff, protected
<Jaset> ikevin: it says HTML5VideoCheckLoad, true, true, undefined apparently
<The_Myth> OerHeks: that's what i've done now. waiting for an answer. Thanks :D
<ikevin> Jaset, can you share the file?
<Jaset> ikevin, the link is http://a9-19.clients.cdn13.com/006/675/6675539.mp4?cdn_creation_time=1488197280&cdn_ttl=14400&cdn_bw=150k&cdn_bw_fs=983k&cdn_cv_data=104.197.75.157-dvp&cdn_hash=655aafdafad5185608c360548c977143
<hateball> Jaset: that's quite NSFW
<ikevin> Jaset, it play fine in my ff
<hateball> It played fine in Chromium as well
<Jaset> let me send you a screenshot of what i get
<Jaset> one min
<ikevin> Jaset, try installing gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<ikevin> firefox use gstreamer
<OerHeks> Jaset, ahh the new firefox feature, you are not 21+
<ikevin> oh, a porn file :x
<Jaset> ikevin: http://i.imgur.com/xQSdPs0.png
<Jaset> this is what i see when i open any .mp4 file
<Jaset> nothing plays
<OerHeks> Good.
<ikevin> Jaset, try to install gstreamer plugins
<Jaset> ikevin: i already have them
<Jaset> ikevin: ahhh wait
<ikevin> Jaset, see on the "network" tab of the dev tools if firefox try to download the file
<Jaset> ikevin: apparently i have gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad installed, but not gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<hateball> Jaset: can you play something like http://distribution.bbb3d.renderfarming.net/video/mp4/bbb_sunflower_1080p_60fps_normal.mp4 ?
<hateball> that's big buck bunny, a tad more safe for work...
<Jaset> nope hateball
<Jaset> ikevin: gstreamer1.0-plugins-base is installed though, im on 16.04
<ikevin> Jaset, Mozilla's doc say that since firefox 26 mp4 (h264/aac) use gstreamer
<Jaset> ikevin: why isn't then any video playing? could this be a permission problem?
<ikevin> you can try gstreamer1.0-plugins-good too
<Jaset> ikevin: .avi's and the rest play fine
<hateball> Jaset: you could try running Firefox from a terminal and then playing video, see if it spits out anything to stdout
<ikevin> do you restart firefox after installing gstreamer plugin?
<hateball> or press F12 in the browser to get dev tools, they may say something
<Jaset> ikevin: that was already installed before
<Jaset> i must remind you that i have flashblock installed, so when i open a .mp4 file, i need to allow flash to run
<hateball> It doesnt use flash
<ikevin> oO
<Jaset> a flash popup automatically comes up
<ikevin> try to disable flashblock
<Jaset> ikevin: well that was pretty simple
<Jaset> it worked
<ikevin> :)
<ikevin> have good porn now :p
<Jaset> thanks ikevin and hateball!
<Jaset> and ofcourse ;p
<ikevin> you welcome
<OerHeks> .... sad :-(
<Neural_oD> anyone here have issues with host speeds when setting up ubuntu as a kvm host. I can't seem to get better than 10MBit/s to host from external network
<ikevin> Neural_oD, no issue, which virtual network device settings you use?
<Neural_oD> I've set up bridged networking, and if I do a lshw - I can see that the vnet(virtual) nics are reading only 10Mbit/s max
<Neural_oD> ikevin, the problem is that it appears to be a host issue. I've set the clients to use virtio
<Neural_oD> but the clients will only be able to use the max of what the host "gives"
<ikevin> Neural_oD, try to use type "e1000"
<Neural_oD> ikevin,for the client's?
<Neural_oD> cause I did a speed to the host, not to the clients, and am maxing out at 10Mbit/s
<ikevin> oh, if the host is limited to 10Mb/s it's normal that client are limited to this speed too
<Neural_oD> yes, understand that - but this is the problem - I can't figure out why the host is limiting the virtuual nics...
<Neural_oD> I posted - maybe check my post, so you can understand a bit better:
<Neural_oD> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2353999&p=13613289#post13613289
<Neural_oD> ikevin, thanks for the help so far, appreciated, been really frustrated with this issue, and been scouring around. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong things
<ikevin> Neural_oD, this append only when using bridge?
<Neural_oD> ikevin, didn't test it before, but the lshw recognises the physical nics correctly at 1Gbit/s
<Neural_oD> so I assume that I'd max it out at that, or whatever my laptop card maxes out on
<ikevin> Neural_oD, so vnet are 10Mb/s, can you pastbin your kvm command line?
<Neural_oD> ikevin, whihc kvm command line would you like?  I've set most of the client's up with virt-manager, but configured the server before
<zerorax> hi
<zerorax> where is the iptables rules files in 16.04?
<ikevin> Neural_oD, start a vm a do a "ps aux | grep qemu"
<zerorax> ufw sucks i need to go hands on for what i'm doing
<Neural_oD> kk - give me a sec
<OerHeks> easy to find, zerorax https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Neural_oD> root      1105  0.0  0.0  14224   932 pts/3    S+   14:39   0:00 grep --color=auto qemu
<Neural_oD> libvirt+  2179  6.2 25.8 18748284 17034140 ?   Sl   Feb26  76:48 qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -name Exchange -S -machine pc-i440fx-xenial,accel=kvm,usb=off -cpu IvyBridge,hv_time,hv_relaxed,hv_vapic,hv_spinlocks=0x1fff -m 16384 -realtime mlock=off -smp 8,sockets=8,cores=1,threads=1 -uuid e6837230-6bce-4473-a3f4-75b57772b30f -no-user-config -nodefaults -chardev socket,id=charmonitor,path=/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/domain-Exchange/monitor.sock,server,nowai
<Neural_oD> t -mon chardev=charmonitor,id=monitor,mode=control -rtc base=localtime,driftfix=slew -global kvm-pit.lost_tick_policy=discard -no-hpet -no-shutdown -global PIIX4_PM.disable_s3=1 -global PIIX4_PM.disable_s4=1 -boot menu=off,strict=on -device ich9-usb-ehci1,id=usb,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6.0x7 -device ich9-usb-uhci1,masterbus=usb.0,firstport=0,bus=pci.0,multifunction=on,addr=0x6 -device ich9-usb-uhci2,masterbus=usb.0,firstport=2,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6.0x1 -device
<Neural_oD> ich9-usb-uhci3,masterbus=usb.0,firstport=4,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6.0x2 -device virtio-scsi-pci,id=scsi0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x8 -device ahci,id=sata0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x9 -device virtio-serial-pci,id=virtio-serial0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x5 -drive file=/var/lib/libvirt/images/Exchange.qcow2,format=qcow2,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0 -device virtio-blk-pci,scsi=off,bus=pci.0,addr=0xa,drive=drive-virtio-disk0,id=virtio-disk0,bootindex=2 -drive file=/var/lib/libvirt/images
<Neural_oD> /SW_DVD9_Windows_Svr_Std_and_DataCtr_2012_R2_64Bit_English_-4_MLF_X19-82891.ISO,format=raw,if=none,media=cdrom,id=drive-sata0-0-1,readonly=on -device ide-cd,bus=sata0.1,drive=drive-sata0-0-1,id=sata0-0-1,bootindex=1 -drive file=/var/lib/libvirt/images/virtio-win-0.1.126.iso,format=raw,if=none,media=cdrom,id=drive-sata0-0-2,readonly=on -device ide-cd,bus=sata0.2,drive=drive-sata0-0-2,id=sata0-0-2 -netdev tap,fd=25,id=hostnet0,vhost=on,vhostfd=28
<Neural_oD> -device virtio-net-pci,netdev=hostnet0,id=net0,mac=52:54:00:d6:21:44,bus=pci.0,addr=0x3 -netdev tap,fd=27,id=hostnet1,vhost=on,vhostfd=30 -device virtio-net-pci,netdev=hostnet1,id=net1,mac=52:54:00:c6:ac:b5,bus=pci.0,addr=0xb -chardev pty,id=charserial0 -device isa-serial,chardev=charserial0,id=serial0 -chardev spicevmc,id=charchannel0,name=vdagent -device virtserialport,bus=virtio-serial0.0,nr=1,chardev=charchannel0,id=channel0,name=com.redhat.spice.
<OerHeks> don't paste like that
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zerorax> OerHeks, I msut have been using the wrong search strings, i googled many times
<zerorax> thanks
<tatertots> eww...who barfed in the room
<OerHeks> zerorax, it is where *you* store them, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving_iptables
<Neural_oD> control -rtc base=utc,driftfix=slew -global kvm-pit.lost_tick_policy=discard -no-hpet -no-shutdown -global PIIX4_PM.disable_s3=1 -global PIIX4_PM.disable_s4=1 -boot menu=on,strict=on -device ich9-usb-ehci1,id=usb,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6.0x7 -device ich9-usb-uhci1,masterbus=usb.0,firstport=0,bus=pci.0,multifunction=on,addr=0x6 -device ich9-usb-uhci2,masterbus=usb.0,firstport=2,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6.0x1 -device ich9-usb-uhci3,masterbus=usb.0,firstport=4,bus=pci
<Neural_oD> .0,addr=0x6.0x2 -device virtio-serial-pci,id=virtio-serial0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x5 -drive file=/var/lib/libvirt/images/ubuntu16.04.qcow2,format=qcow2,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0 -device virtio-blk-pci,scsi=off,bus=pci.0,addr=0x7,drive=drive-virtio-disk0,id=virtio-disk0,bootindex=1 -drive if=none,id=drive-ide0-0-0,readonly=on -device ide-cd,bus=ide.0,unit=0,drive=drive-ide0-0-0,id=ide0-0-0 -netdev tap,fd=28,id=hostnet0,vhost=on,vhostfd=31 -device
<Neural_oD> virtio-net-pci,netdev=hostnet0,id=net0,mac=52:54:00:b0:ff:53,bus=pci.0,addr=0x3 -chardev pty,id=charserial0 -device isa-serial,chardev=charserial0,id=serial0 -chardev spicevmc,id=charchannel0,name=vdagent -device virtserialport,bus=virtio-serial0.0,nr=1,chardev=charchannel0,id=channel0,name=com.redhat.spice.0 -vnc 127.0.0.1:2 -device qxl-vga,id=video0,ram_size=67108864,vram_size=67108864,vgamem_mb=16,bus=pci.0,addr=0x2 -device intel-hda,id=sound0,bus=
<Neural_oD> pci.0,addr=0x4 -device hda-duplex,id=sound0-codec0,bus=sound0.0,cad=0 -chardev spicevmc,id=charredir0,name=usbredir -device usb-redir,chardev=charredir0,id=redir0 -chardev spicevmc,id=charredir1,name=usbredir -device usb-redir,chardev=charredir1,id=redir1 -device virtio-balloon-pci,id=balloon0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x8 -msg timestamp=on
<Neural_oD> think I've been locked out by drone :P
<Neural_oD> oerheks -sorry - I'm new to irc channels.... sorry
<zerorax> OerHeks, I hate when technology changes... can i have my 386 with msdos 5.0 back please
<tryandtry> Hi, i have a process, which i like to run it on Core #0 without any context switch.
<OerHeks> zerorax, but but but ... there are no 16 bit malware anymore
<Neural_oD> ubottu, thanks - and sorry guys... newb here
<ubottu> Neural_oD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tryandtry> i mean i need to allocate statically core #0 to it, is it possible?
<zerorax> heheh:D
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: check out isolcpu (kernel parm) and task set
<zerorax> thanks OerHeks i'll look at those links, but i actually did find those pages, maybe i missed it because i have brain damage(i actaully do that's not sarcasm)
<tryandtry> cpaelzer, how it can be done in C language programming?
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: see https://codywu2010.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/isolcpus-numactl-and-taskset/ for some basics on it
<tryandtry> i'm on it.
<zerorax> okay.. I'm really confused... the port is open, i can connect from localhost, i can use other services from the server using the domain name and port, but this port won't open and i made the firewall rules
<Neural_oD> ikevin, here's the link to the pastbin.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24077938/
<zerorax> anyone wanna help? what should i run first to give info?
<zerorax> like, it's only accepting localhost connections on these ports it seems
<zerorax> i did ufw allow 6002/tcp
<zerorax> and restarted ufw
<zerorax> I still can't connect from another computer on the network
<zerorax> but from the serer i'm ssh'd into at the same domain with no problem, i can connect to the port with telnet and it establishes
<codepoetn> i forgot my password
<codepoetn> what should i do
<zerorax> codepoetn, log in in single user recovery mode which gives you root shell, and use passwd
<zerorax> then use passwd <username> for each user other than root
<ikevin> Neural_oD, try to change the network virtual device to e1000 (-device virtio-net-pci to -device e1000)
<zerorax> wait, don't make a root password
<zerorax> just the user ones
<ikevin> Neural_oD, or use the gui to change de device, then restart the vm
<zerorax> any ideas on troubleshooting this issue guys?
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Neural_oD> ikevin, will give that a go, but do you think that it this would also effect the host network speed?
<raub> zerorax: iptables -L shows the port open?
<Neural_oD> maybe because of the bridging and bonding?
<codepoetn> i forgot the password to sign into freenode
<OerHeks> codepoetn, oh, join #freenode for that
<zerorax> yes raub
<codepoetn> i want to see whats my password for signing into this ubuntu forum, how can i see it?
<zerorax> but it shows a DROP ALL rule before, shouldn't that be at the end after you specify what stays open?
<UbuUser> how can i install ubuntu-tweak or unity tweak ? i tried running apt install unity-tweak-tool but without success
<ducasse> codepoetn: this is not a forum
<akinode> hey, this is probably a very dumb question but I have a shell script that after the initial #!/bin/bash just says cd ../ , but when I run it from terminal with bash /PATH nothing happens. what am i doing wrong?
<codepoetn> okay irc!
<raub> zerorax: if you turn the service off and listen using netcat, can you connect?
<ducasse> codepoetn: then ask in #freenode
<zerorax> let me try
<raub> akinode: it changed directory *inside* the script. Once script ends it should go back to wher eit was
<Neural_oD> ikevin, gonna try with the one virtual machine, but worried that the others could then effect it too, regarding the bridging....the slowest will dictate the max
<UbuUser> also i want to install synaptic or some package manager that allows me to see different information. i dont like ubuntu software
<UbuUser> ubuntu 16 lts
<akinode> raub so how do I make it so the script executes the ../ as if i typed it into terminal?
<llutz> akinode: type "source /path/to/your/script"
<llutz> akinode: or ". /path/to/your/script"
<zerorax> nope raub, it's still timing out
<zerorax> i did get some unicode characters i can't read from using -v on netcat though, but i don't know what that means if anything
<raub> llutz: I understood akinode wanted the script to change the directory and the return with the directory changed
<tryandtry> https://codywu2010.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/isolcpus-numactl-and-taskset/
<akinode> llutz oh okay, thanks. but when i tyepd bash /path/to/script it still executed echo commands, just not cd ../
<akinode> why is that?
<zerorax> sorry, i got disconnected, raub did you respond?
<raub> zerorax: So you did nc -l 6000 (I think that was the port) on the server and then nc -v server 6000
<ducasse> akinode: it executes it in a new shell and returns to the one it was started from on exit
<zerorax> no i tried to telnet to it, but the result would have been the same
<zerorax> and port is 6002
<llutz> akinode: the cd ../ will be executed too, but in a subshell, so it won't affect your actual session
<zerorax> i need to accept on 6001 and 6002 tcp
<Gaby78> shut the fuck up
<Gaby78> i joke lol
<Gaby78> i love u
<Neural_oD> ikevin, nope still getting this: 00:09 [11.2MiB/s] [11.2MiB/s]
<akinode> llutz but why is echo executed in my main shell and cd ../ in the subshell?
<Gaby78> i eat the pussy of u mom
<zerorax> I think UFW might have put the rules in the wrong place in iptables, because there's a drop all incoming before the rules i made, is that a possibility raub?
<Gaby78> lol
<Gaby78> shut up
<tryandtry> cpaelzer, so i can dedicate exactly 100% of cpu to my process?
<llutz> akinode: the echo is shown in your terminal, but also was run in a subshell
<akinode> so echo will be sent to all instances of bash?
<raub> zerorax: that could make sense. I've never uses ufw. Straight iptables made more sense for little me
<Neural_oD> ikevin, that's why I'm thiking that it's something on the host....
<tryandtry> is it really possible?>
<raub> akinode: echo is sent to the terminal
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: yes
<raub> stdout
<Neural_oD> I can try set up another bridge, only connect one vm to that and try that too
<llutz> akinode: it sends output to STDOUT, unless you tell different. and that is your terminal
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: the solution I suggested was explicitly towards your requirement of "no ctx switch"
<zerorax> raub, can I link my iptables.rules file and you can look or are you busy?
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: that is where isolcpu helps
<akinode> oh ok, thanks
<tryandtry> cpaelzer, just one process switch can destroy my application, you are you sure about this solution?
<raub> zerorax: sure. jsut make sure it is defanged
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: yet if anything makes your process sleep you will not get 100%, but only "as much as you can consume"
<zerorax> defanged? what's that?
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: it will ensure that the scheduler doesn't force you to context switch
<zerorax> I'm a total noob lol
<raub> Imeant in case it has something sensitive you might wan tto change the IP addresses
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: you still have to ensure that you don't cause a switch, but given that you set isolcpu it will only sleep on that cpu and then get back to you from the sleep
<tryandtry> which event can sleep my process?
<tryandtry> for example scanf?
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: as nothing else is eligible to run there
<tryandtry> so only the registered process can execute there?
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: if you block yourself it might still go to idle and back to you
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: so "not sleeping" is sometihng you have to solve
<zerorax> ruab, i pm's you the link
<cpaelzer> tryandtry: but isolcpu at least gets the scheduler out of your equation
<gamblor3> i have 1.4gb left but it says i have no more space
<raub> zerorax: waiting for it to load
<raub> gamblor3: inodes?
<zerorax> it's timing out on http for you raub?
<raub> timing out
<zerorax> I get it right away and it's not on my home network
<gamblor3> what is inodes?
<zerorax> raub, you didn't try to use https did you?
<zerorax> because i don't have https enabled
<raub> nope.
<zerorax> This is strange... let me try disabling ufw completely
<raub> Actually iy stay sserver not found
<raub> zerorax: don't disable FW
<ikevin> <Neural_oD> I can try set up another bridge, only connect one vm to that and try that too <== what do you use for test speed?
<zerorax> raub, i meant just for a second to test if ufw is the problem
<gamblor3> i have 1.4gb left but it says i have no more space. anyone know whats wrong. thanks
<raub> Aha
<zerorax> server not found is probably because I just changed the IP of the domain and it hasn't propigated to whatever dns you're using
<raub> K
<zerorax> 139.193.127.95, can you connect to that?
<raub> Nope. It is staying unable to connect
<raub> s/staying/saying
<zerorax> ok, gonna turn off ufw one sec
<zerorax> try now?
<zerorax> if that doesn't work i gotta call the hosting provider
<raub> zerorax: nope. If all else fails, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<zerorax> raub. i just realized this might be because of me trying to set up a vpn and falling asleep while i was working
<zerorax> is that likely?
<Neural_oD> <ikevin> I'm using nc for a speed test, I also tried iperf3 with the same results
<raub> That might cause some heartaches depending on who is using which interface
<ikevin> Neural_oD, i tryed on another vm that use default virtio driver, and i get 99mb/s over internet
<zerorax> raub, I'll just reinstall my os, it'll be faster than troubleshooting this(it will take under 10 minutes with this provider to get a fresh image up, and running.
<raub> zerorax: Ok. Make sur eyou saved everything you wanted.
<raub> When you are ready, let me know how your iptables looks like and what you are trying to accomplish
<zerorax> raub, there is nothing i wanted. I spent all day yesterday dealing with domain name bullshit and never set up the server
<Neural_oD> ikevin: yes that's why I'm thinking there's an issue on the host..
<zerorax> and before the domain stuff i had just ordered the server, other than wasting bandwidth installing a lot of stuff, no harm done
<raub> Cool
<zerorax> thanks for your help raub, may I highlight you in 20 mins if i'm still having a problem so you can help me get more info to give to my hosting provider?
<raub> Sure
<raub> I might take a bit to reply but I will be here
<zerorax> Ok, thanks man
<zerorax> I really appreciate when people on IRC help me, i have brain damage and finding the right info myself is really hard since it happened
<zerorax> I can read the right doc completely and not see the answer because I'm not processing what I'm reading
<zerorax> irc small paragraphs are easy to follow
<raub> zerorax: The smart man knows his limitations and work around them
<raub> So you are doing allright
<zerorax> the smart man doesn't do MMA sparring at full strength with guys way above his weight class either though
<zerorax> which is what caused this
<raub> zerorax: it still beats a "hold my beer" moment
<raub> i.e. the redneck death anthem
<zerorax> heh
<zerorax> did you know wearing padded gloves actually makes the head trauma worse? they use them because if you hit bare fist you will bleed too much and that ruins the sport because the show is over as soon as your eyes swell shut
<zerorax> sorry that's offtopic, let me work on my vps
<raub> So when I try to login on my 16.04 LTS ubuntu  box, I am getting the "failed to start session at login" error. Using xfce; did not install ubuntu-desktop becaus eof too much cruft
<raub> zerorax: no worries.
<raub> the solutions I am finding online pretty much say to install ubuntu-desktop
<tatertots> lol well yeah
<ioria> raub, you're on ubuntu 16.04 without ubuntu-desktop ?
<raub> ioria: why not?
<raub> Install server and then add a windows manager
<ioria> raub, you install via mini.iso ?
<raub> ioria: server
<ioria> raub, ah, ok
<raub> Would have done mini if I was smart ;)
<ioria> raub, using lightdm ?
<CrazyTux> hello, I am not able to share folders in Virtual Box. What can I do?
<raub> ioria: yep
<okwaho> crazytux: did you install vbox guest additions?
<Gaby78> gbgb
<raub> CrazyTux: what did you do to share folders?
<zerorax> raub, can you just try doing anything to that server, ping, http request, ssh, i don't care
<CrazyTux> yes. I have installed.
<zerorax> just see if you can reach it now
<zerorax> I can, but I could before
<Gaby78> any french here ?
<okwaho> oui moi
<Gaby78> BAH TG
<ioria> raub, you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and (if exists) ~/.xsession-errors
<CrazyTux> Unable to insert the virtual optical disk /home/User/.config/VirtualBox/VBoxGuestAdditions_5.1.6.iso into the machine Sparky Linux.Would you like to try to force insertion of this disk?
<okwaho> crazy tux i would say yes
<ioria> raub,  alternatively , you can install again with xubuntu-desktop
<Fenriz> Drone: can you ban Gaby78: he insult other in french
<Gaby78> okwaho tu peut m'aider
<raub> zerorax: Time to live exceeded
<CrazyTux> this is the message I am getting when I try to insert Guest Additions.
<zerorax> raub, what does that mean?
<okwaho> vasy gaby78
<aiden95> yoooooooooooo
<Gaby78> aiden is a pedophile go ban please !!!!!!!!!!!
<aiden95> nique ta mere  fdp
<aiden95> vive les blanc
<Gaby78> PLEASE BAN AIDEN95 IS  A PÊDOPHILE
<CrazyTux> there are only two options available Cancel and Force Unmount.
<Fenriz> how to ruin a tchat :/ sry bro
<Gaby78> shut up
<aiden95> the name of your gang nigga
<aiden95> bloods
<raub> zerorax: I think you are still having DNS issues. Thought I entered the IP
<okwaho> crazytux: force eject then
<zerorax> the ip worked?
<zerorax> DNS takes time to propigate so that's fine I set it up 10 minutes before we started
<raub> I entered the IP
<Gaby78> crazytux shut up
<aiden95> pirate my ip pls
<zerorax> and it worked raud?
<zerorax> *raub
<okwaho> crazytux: you should see on the bottom shred folders settings...right click on it tell me what you see
<Gaby78> aiden95 i,  a PEDOPHILE
<aiden95> theo@theo-System-Product-Name:~$ ifconfig
<aiden95> eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:cf:30:20:09:a4
<aiden95>           inet addr:192.168.12.74  Bcast:192.168.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<aiden95>           inet6 addr: fe80::22cf:30ff:fe20:9a4/64 Scope:Link
<aiden95>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<aiden95>           RX packets:24857 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<raub> zerorax: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24078117/
<CrazyTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078115/
<CrazyTux> this is the detailed error message.
<zerorax> ok raub, I'm gonna call the hosting provider
<Gaby78> theo@theo-System-Product-Name:~$ ifconfig
<Gaby78> <aiden95> eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:cf:30:20:09:a4
<zerorax> is the ip you're connected from your real ip? just so i know what info to tell them so they can fix the problem easier
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           inet addr:192.168.12.74  Bcast:192.168.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           inet6 addr: fe80::22cf:30ff:fe20:9a4/64 Scope:Link
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           RX packets:24857 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<raub> zerorax: that would be my home box
<raub> I can use a direct IP too
<Fenriz> ip of Aiden95: 46. 218. 140. 78.
<Gaby78> hack him
<Gaby78> theo@theo-System-Product-Name:~$ ifconfig
<Gaby78> <aiden95> eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:cf:30:20:09:a4
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           inet addr:192.168.12.74  Bcast:192.168.12.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           inet6 addr: fe80::22cf:30ff:fe20:9a4/64 Scope:Link
<Gaby78> <aiden95>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<zerorax> can you try another ip? maybe it's just you, also, are you somewhere where the government would block access to political activists?
<theparadoxer02> i am not able to upgrade from 15.10 to latest version!
<theparadoxer02> I tried the following command "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<raub> zerorax: Don't know who is 202.73.96.74
<in98> hello
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrades | theparadoxer02
<zerorax> Yeah your government might literally be blocking it because it's m
<zerorax> me
<in98> I can't boot with this on my vm, what am I doing wrong? UUID=xxx /tmp ext4 defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zerorax> let me get other people to test it out, and see if anyone else has problems reaching it
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, Then how do i upgrade ?
<EriC^^> in98: are you sure it's mode=1777 or umask=1777 ?
<zerorax> I can reach it fine, but I'm located physically close to the server
<theparadoxer02> my error log files are http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078136/
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: did you put the releaseupgrade archive in the sources.list?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try "echo $PATH" and paste it also "which rm" and "which chmod"
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, how do i put the relaseupgrade archive in sources.list ?
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> Hi everyone
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> There is a terrible bug in Mozilla FireFox working on Lubuntu 32-bi
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> When I click in a hyperlink contente an email (like mailto:name@domain.excetera) mozilla oper a tab with the name of email in the searchboard FOREVER
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> if you try to close Mozilla he reopen and open tab that you can close because open every second!
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> 4 or 5 for second!
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> I'm using on Lubuntu (maybe 14.04 32bit)
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: paste the info above, as well as cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<theparadoxer02> okay!
<equipment> Good day all, I just bought a laptop asus x441s I'm using ubuntu mate 17.01, my sonic master internal speakers can't be recognized any idea how to get it work? thanks
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078190/
<theparadoxer02> and other info here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078195/
<raub> zerorax: i tried from Europe and US
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: type "lsb_release -dc"
<raub> zerorax: You will need to test from a machine in a diff location
<theparadoxer02> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, Codename:	wily
<EriC^^> what's the codename?
<theparadoxer02> wily
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: sudo sed -i 's/xenial/wily/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, done
<vapa> equipment: you mean 17.04 Beta 1 ? This is unstable software, so anything could happen.
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, i am getting many 404 errors
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: it's odd i didn't find wily in the list of releases there, though it's listed in the info
<EriC^^> anybody know about this? vivid isn't there too
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078240/
<OerHeks> EriC^^, he should just use the eolupgrade trick
<EriC^^> list of stuff http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<EriC^^> OerHeks: that's what he's trying to do
<EriC^^> it's not there though
<EriC^^> after utopic there's nothing
<ducasse> EriC^^: iirc, wily is still in the regular repos for some reason
<EriC^^> ducasse: aha
<ducasse> EriC^^: at least it was for a very long time
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: type "sudo sed -i 's/old-releases/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> now it is malformed > missing /ubuntu/ >> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<gambl0re> hi guys, i cant log into ubuntu. http://i.imgur.com/NMkV1rt.jpg
<gambl0re> can anyone help? thanks
<EriC^^> OerHeks: where did you get that from?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, error says disc full, or it is RO ?
<gambl0re> what is ro?
<OerHeks> EriC^^, from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
<OerHeks> read-only
<EriC^^> OerHeks: ah i see mine has /ubuntu too
<gambl0re> i had 1.4gb disc space last time i checked
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, done!
<gambl0re> i dont know if its read only
<EriC^^> OerHeks: his sources.list is good though
<gambl0re> its running inside a virtualbox
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, so try sudo apt-get update again
<theparadoxer02> again same errors!
<OerHeks> EriC^^, no, it is not.
<EriC^^> OerHeks: yes it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078190/
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: paste cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> oh, i was looking at the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078240/.. you are correct then.
<EriC^^> OerHeks: :)
<EriC^^> ducasse: you're right, wily is in the normal repos, with vivid as well
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078270/
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: you made a typo earlier somewhere
<gambl0re> hello?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: anyways type "sudo sed -i 's/archives/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<regdude> Hi! Ubuntu (at least 14.03) has a UPS monitor built-in at the notification area. Does anyone know how it is called? Or is it a precompiled extension for Unity?
<The_Myth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078279/
<The_Myth> how do i upgrade the kernel?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, i ran the following command now "sudo sed -i 's/archives/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<EriC^^> The_Myth: type "uname -r" and paste here
<The_Myth> EriC^^: 2.6.32-042stab108.8
<OerHeks> The_Myth, looks like an openVZ or redhat kernel
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, try sudo apt-get update again
<equipment> vapa: thanks for the note
<The_Myth> so, i cant upgrade it?
<theparadoxer02> doing the same!
<zerorax> raub, I can connect from 12,400 IP's... I just used my friends botnet to test it
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: pastebin the output of it
<zerorax> also, don't tell my friend i hacked is botnet
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: as well as cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zerorax> for a hacker, he really likes to reuse passwords and share them with friends
<zerorax> s/hacker/skid
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, updating/downloadin now, how long will it take ?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: like minimum 2 hours maybe on a 4mbps connection if you dont have too many programs installed i guess?
<The_Myth> is it possible to update it, or i need to request it to the DC?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: or an hour-ish
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: make sure you dont connect any hdmi or disconnect any while it does it (don't ask how i know :D )
<EriC^^> The_Myth: easiest would be to request it i think
<theparadoxer02> cool! EriC^^
<hateball> musician_pro: iirc you can set what program handles mailto links in firefox, so you could change to something like evolution or thunderbird
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, some duplicate entry list found error
<The_Myth> EriC^^: so, i cant upgrade it just for my vps?
<maja> any one recomend a way to do a vedio of my screen while i speake over the top of it ? i need to show some one how somehting is done
<zerorax> to confirm raub the probelm, other than you not reaching me, is fixed with the wipe and reload, so most likely related to me trying to set up openvpn server while intoxicated and awake for almost 3 days
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078356/
<zerorax> and by intoxicated I mean I had a panic attack and took valium, i wasn't partying
<EriC^^> The_Myth: possibly, i've no idea though
<OerHeks> maja, video? recordmydesktop perhaps?
<EriC^^> The_Myth: if nobody knows here the guys in #ubuntu-server might have an idea
<OerHeks> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 47 kB, installed size 121 kB
<ducasse> The_Myth: you need to ask your provider, if this is openvz you might be stuck with that kernel
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: looks like a harmless warning, anyways try sudo apt-get update again, does it still do it?
<The_Myth> i guess it's openvz
<ducasse> The_Myth: if it's a cheapo provider, that is highly likely
<The_Myth> ducasse: it's a cheap one yes.. lol
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, again i am getiing the same error
<ducasse> The_Myth: the very, very cheap ones often use openvz, which is really more of a container system as the kernel is shared
<The_Myth> then, i'm stuck, i guess
<maja> OerHeks: i can record sound with that as well ?
<maja> OerHeks: you know what i want todo is say click here enter this do that, ext
<ducasse> The_Myth: as i said, ask them. or see if there is a faq on their site.
<OerHeks> maja, sure, sound from youtube + mic
<The_Myth> ducasse: i've opened a ticket. let's see :D
<maja> OerHeks: will give it a try thnks :)
<The_Myth> OerHeks: what about kazam? is good too?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ah there are duplicates in the sources.list
<theparadoxer02> so should i remove them manually ?
<OerHeks> The_Myth, that works too
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: yes, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the first 3 lines that start with "deb"
<The_Myth> erm.. now i have a small problem and i dont remember how to do it properly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078380/ how do i set it to en_US.UTF-8 global and persistent?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, done !
<theparadoxer02> now its updated!, no error now !
<theparadoxer02> what next ?
<ducasse> The_Myth: /etc/default/locale
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try sudo do-release-upgrade
<KristjanR> Tere
<KristjanR> Kas siin naisi ka on
<KristjanR> :)
<The_Myth> ducasse: file is empty. how do i generate allt he locales? :x
<The_Myth> all the*
<ducasse> The_Myth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078399/
<krizoek> im trying to disable ubuntu cpu scaling. i did many things, like this`rm -f /etc/rc?.d/S99ondemand` and this `for CPUFREQ in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor; do [ -f $CPUFREQ ] || continue; echo -n performance > $CPUFREQ; done` and this `cpufreq-set -g performance`, but still the cpu scaling is only at 90%:  https://bpaste.net/show/6a13fc7e081c
<krizoek> i mean, it was lower than 90% before, but now it ended up at 90%
<krizoek> i'd like for the scaling to become 100%. any ideas?
<gambl0re> hi guys, i cant log into ubuntu. http://i.imgur.com/NMkV1rt.jpg http://i.imgur.com/JXHde3c.png
<gambl0re> it says disk full but i have 1.6gb remaining
<ducasse> gambl0re: what does 'df -i' say?
<gambl0re> blob:http://imgur.com/37b10fd3-c0ce-48b1-99cd-64004d6e8958
<gambl0re> ducasse,
<OerHeks> last imgur does not exist
<gambl0re> blob:http://imgur.com/37b10fd3-c0ce-4http://i.imgur.com/qnvNLKw.png8b1-99cd-64004d6e8958
<gambl0re> http://i.imgur.com/qnvNLKw.png
<ducasse> gambl0re: you've run out of inodes
<OerHeks> great, 2 pics without space ..
<gambl0re> the pics dont work?
<ducasse> gambl0re: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231585/running-out-of-inodes#231615
<gambl0re> inodes?
<ducasse> gambl0re: read the link
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078426/
<The_Myth> ducasse: still have some in pt_PT.UTF-8.. is there a way to set them all at once with en_US.UTF-8? any CLI command?
<ducasse> The_Myth: did you log out/in?
<The_Myth> yes, i did
<The_Myth> ducasse: done now
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, are you still here ?
<ducasse> The_Myth: you may need to run locale-gen
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: yeah
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: seems ok i guess
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: hit yes and see the packages it removes
<mircea789> on ubuntu 16.04 i remove ubuntu-software and later i reinstalled ubuntu-software,but now don't work!please help!
<theparadoxer02> when i tries installing curl, i am getiing the same errors
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078459/
<mvvvv> mircea789, can you launch gnome-software ?
<theparadoxer02> the same error is occuring whenever i tried install any app
<EriC^^> mircea789: try launching it from the terminal
<r_rios> Hello, all. I can't connect to my ethernet network for some reason. It just keeps trying to connect, but never succeeds
<r_rios> I found someone saying that I should disable the WakeOnLan functionality on Windows 10. I did that and it didn't work
<r_rios> My ethernet adapter is an nvidia onboard adapter.
<hateball> r_rios: can you run "lspci -v" and pastebin the ethernet bit?
<scam> r_rios, why would your windows 10 setup have anything to do with your ubuntu install for ethernet?
<scam> are you running it in VM in windows?
<Takumo> Hi all, I've got a bit of a weird issue with a filesystem
<Takumo> I've run out of inodes (whoops!) and I found most of them are being used up by obselete linux-header packages
<Takumo> but I can't purge them due to a dependency on a version which fails to install
<Takumo> how can I force the removal of the hold linux-headers packages?
<Krissman> any girls, that want to chat with a charming 33 year old Estonian man? e-mail: kriss5@mail.com
<ikonia> Krissman: no
<ikonia> Krissman: please don't ask again, that is not what this channel is for
<Krissman> I am not pointing you
<OerHeks> Krissman, read the topic, wrong channel dud
<nicomachus> ur a dud
<compdoc> its not Krissman's fault. we have better looking women in here than in any other channel
<mvvvv> Takumo, use an ax : http://askubuntu.com/questions/652802/how-do-i-remove-old-kernels-despite-100-inode-use-in-usr
<r_rios> scam: I don't know, but some people with the same issue as me said that this was the problem
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: any backstory to the pc?
<scam> r_rios, send us the info hateball wanted to see
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: type "dpkg -S /usr/bin/sa-compile"
<r_rios> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078524/
<r_rios> scam:
<mvvvv> r_rios, and paste also : journalctl -p4 | cat
<scam> r_rios, did you try this ? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963765
<thebwt> hey folks, I'm trying to find the debug symbols for php5-mcrypt (a 14.04 box), anyone know where to find them?
<thebwt> I assume it's a dbgsym package. In fedora we have to enable a second repo for them, does ubuntu do this differently?
<OerHeks> thebwt, this page might be your help >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<thebwt> that was my starting point
<r_rios> scam: I think I did, but I'll try it again
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> how can  i send file to you guys
<finexbeer> ?
<OerHeks> finexbeer, text or picture?
<finexbeer> text
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> Using KRDC on 16.04, when I RDP to a Win 10 VM I get no audio devices. Is there something additional I need to install to be able to hear the win 10 audio?
<z1haze_work> I need some help with web server permissions
<ikonia> just ask
<z1haze_work> I have apache installed, www-data:www-data but i am installing a web application with php's composer, and there are console commands that get executred to clear caches in files, and everytime i do this, i resets permissions for my vendor folder and i have to go back and chmod again
<z1haze_work> i need a correct way to go about this so that doesnt happen
<ikonia> z1haze_work: you shouldn't be running composer in the web root
<ikonia> you should be moving in a a dependency matched application
<z1haze_work> huh
<ikonia> if this is a non-production (development process) just change the ownership of the webroot to the user you are working with
<z1haze_work> composer is always run in the doc root..
<ikonia> z1haze_work: no, it's not
<aditya> Hello?
<ikonia> z1haze_work: you really think production applications will allow a process to pull a load of things directly from the internet ?
<z1haze_work> thats how composer works
<ikonia> z1haze_work: no, thats how you are using it
<z1haze_work> enlighten me please
<ikonia> z1haze_work: your composer dependencies should be met outside of your host, and shipped to your production host as part of the application install, eg: a deb,
<ikonia> z1haze_work: or you should be using a satis server (toran)
<z1haze_work> that would require all of vendor to be in version control.
<z1haze_work> thats silly
<ioria> tgm4883, yes, there is a 'Sound' Host Config Panel, but i think you already set it : https://www.jucktion.com/tech/krdc-remote-desktop-application-ubuntu/
<ikonia> even then it should not be pulled directly into the web root
<z1haze_work> anyway, this is not production, its development. can you help with that
<ikonia> z1haze_work: nothing siller about it at all
<ikonia> z1haze_work: yes, I just told you, change the owner of the document root to the user you are working as
<z1haze_work> the problem is web server permissions
<ikonia> z1haze_work: yes, and I've just told you how to fix it on a non-production host
<z1haze_work> the console commands are being run by the logged in user
<ikonia> z1haze_work: right, so make that user the owner
<tgm4883> ioria: Yea, I already have that set to "On This Computer"
<ikonia> (or group)
<z1haze_work> can you chill and understand the situation
<ikonia> I am chilled
<z1haze_work> its not the user who is having permissions issues
<z1haze_work> its the webserver
<ikonia> yes, I understand that
<z1haze_work> so making the user the owner of the files solves nothing
<ikonia> so there won't be web server permission problems
<ioria> tgm4883,  you can try rdesktop, to double check
<ikonia> z1haze_work: it will, as that user will create files that are owned by / group owned by the same user running the web server
<ikonia> as www-data is a non-interactive user, it will always cause problems for you while you are updating as a real user
<ikonia> hence why composer should not be run in the web root on a production machine
<ikonia> (for example)
<tgm4883> ioria: installing it now
<z1haze_work> usually what i do is su into www-data and run the commands
<z1haze_work> but that requires permission in itself and not everyone can do that
<ikonia> z1haze_work: thats bad
<ikonia> z1haze_work: as www-data is a non-interactive user
<ikonia> the whole purpose of that user is not be locked out to users
<z1haze_work> yea i know but that way at least all of the files installed with composer were owned by the web user
<ikonia> z1haze_work: right, which is why I'm telling you, you are doing it wrong, and how to fix that if you insist on doing it wrong
<z1haze_work> the issue comes about when running symfonys console commands to clear cache and such, it clears vendor files and stuff and since those commands are run by a different user, it changes permissions for vendor, thus the web sever throws errors
<z1haze_work> look dude
<ikonia> I understand the problem, you don't have to keep giving examples of it
<z1haze_work> the application has console commands built into it
<ikonia> so ?
<z1haze_work> they HAVE To be run from the web root
<z1haze_work> HAVE TO
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with file system permissions
<ikonia> fix the permissions
<ikonia> but its up to you if you do
<ikonia> no you don't HAVE TO
<z1haze_work> lol i think im just not understanding
<finexbeer> what ubuntu are you useng
<ikonia> z1haze_work: it's not a hard concept,
<z1haze_work> im not trying to be mean i just dont think we're seeing things the same way
<z1haze_work> i have 10 users, the web server cant be owned by 10 different users
<ikonia> z1haze_work: change the owner of the web server (or group) to be the users (or group) you are using
<ikonia> z1haze_work: it can, thats why there are groups
<z1haze_work> i kinda did it the other way
<z1haze_work> i added the users to www-data
<z1haze_work> but it sitll didnt fix it
<ikonia> no, because thats not an interactive user
<z1haze_work> so i add www-data to the user groups?
<ikonia> a.) fix file permissions mask b.) sort out group permissions on www-data
<finexbeer> time
<z1haze_work> ok.. so check this - if i add z1haze group to www-data as you suggest
<ikonia> z1haze_work: there needs to be a group that owns that directory, your users need to be in that group, the web server needs to be run as that group, or the current owner needs to be in that group
<z1haze_work> then you're saying to change ownership of the website to z1haze, right?
<finexbeer> hello
<ikonia> z1haze_work: no
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<z1haze_work> what happens in johnsmith logs in and wants to work on the web server.. he doesnt own files by z1haze
<z1haze_work> ok
<z1haze_work> there needs to be a group that owns that directory, your users need to be in that group, the web server needs to be run as that group, or the current owner needs to be in that group
<z1haze_work> right?
<tgm4883> ioria: that's a bit better. It's using alsa, but I at least have some sound now. Doesn't recognize my mic though
<ikonia> correct
<z1haze_work> its owned by www-data:www-data, users has group www-data
<ioria> tgm4883,  i see ....
<z1haze_work> and i see you are talking about an interactive user, whatever
<z1haze_work> i still dont see how that fixes permissions
<z1haze_work> you're saying create a new group? add that group to www-data and the users?
<ikonia> nope
<z1haze_work> well im lost then
<ikonia> ok
<z1haze_work> becuase i think the issue lies with the permissions that is being set from the commands
<z1haze_work> its probably 644 or something
<ikonia> correct
<z1haze_work> so even if they belong to the group
<ikonia> which is why I said fix the file creation mask first
<z1haze_work> its not going to help
<z1haze_work> ah
<z1haze_work> like u+x?
<ikonia> like "whatever it needs to be"
<ikonia> the easy answer is to stop running this in the web root
<ikonia> run it outside and just copy it in
<z1haze_work> it has to be run in the web root thats how magento works
<z1haze_work> i didnt make it
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<finexbeer> ikonia what  ubuntu are u useng
<z1haze_work> sigh
<ikonia> finexbeer: why ?
<finexbeer> just asking
<ikonia> multiple versions
<finexbeer> ok
<finexbeer> who want to try my new program??
<z1haze_work> how are you saying thats not how it works?
<z1haze_work> are you a magento2 developer too?
<finexbeer> who??
<ikonia> finexbeer: no-one
<ikonia> finexbeer: thats not what this channel is for, please don't ask
<OerHeks> finexbeer, you ask for a txt paste site, and never returned...  please don't advertise in here, this is ubuntu support only
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<scam> finexbeer, why would i want to run your software...
<BluesKaj> heh, good luck with that finexbeer , this isn't place for trying to get gunea pigs for your software
<ikonia> don't
<finexbeer> ok sorry
<ikonia> offtopic doesn't want to hear about it either
<z1haze_work> ikonia: you are telling me that the console commands for the application do not have to be run in the site root. which is clearly wrong
<z1haze_work> id like you to explain yourself if you dont mind
<finexbeer> what channel can i got
<ikonia> nope
<z1haze_work> unless the official docs are wrong, im going to learn toward you being wrong
<ikonia> explain what ?
<ikonia> ok, then ignore my info and carry on
<z1haze_work> just asking for a justification.
<z1haze_work> no need to get mad
<ikonia> I'm not mad
<z1haze_work> so justify it
<ikonia> "you don't need to do it"
<ikonia> there you go
<RonWhoCares> I'd like to change my terminal color so the background is black and typing in the command line is white
<RonWhoCares> Is there a way to do this?
<ikonia> xset ?
<finexbeer> yes the is
<ikonia> you're better off doing it through the menu though so it gets saved into the terminal config via the window manager
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares,  that sounds like gnome-terminal standard colours ?
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: depends on your terminal how to set it
<RonWhoCares> Yes
<RonWhoCares> How do I get them back?
<ikonia> get them back to what ?
<ducasse> RonWhoCares: look in the preferences
<OerHeks> gnome-terminal > edit > profile-pref > colors
<RonWhoCares> thank you
<RonWhoCares> How do I get the default system theme colors back?
<RonWhoCares> Right now the bars at the top of whites are white
<ikonia> there is an option that says "use default colour scheme"
<ikonia> or words to that effect in the perferences
<RonWhoCares> Yes, I found that.l  Implemented
<quadruple> Hi, I have a >70 GiB /var/lib/docker/aufs/diff directory and I need some help cleaning up my system. I guess I am starting/stopping/changing the container in a wrong way but first I would like to know how to safely remove the commits? (sry for writing in #ubuntu but in #docker tehy are pretty silent)
<ikonia> quadruple: it's as safe as your setup, we don't know what you are using/not using
<ikonia> quadruple: you need to look at docker --help to get the syntax to remove unneeded stuff, but we don't know what you still need/don't need
<craptalk> i am running gnome 16.04 on my lenovo IP 310, and my screen blank after hibernation, why is it?
<craptalk> i dont have the answer for this
<finexbeer> what is the code to install java programing in the terminal
<ikonia> finexbeer: do you mean the java jvm ?
<finexbeer> yes
<ikonia> so you need to look for the package containing the version you want, and then apt-get install $package_name
<ikonia> or use the gui
<ikonia> there are multiple jvm versions
<helo> does ubuntu backport python security patches? e.g. security fixes for python 2.7.13 will be ported to 2.7.12?
<ikonia> helo: dependss on the fix
<finexbeer> thatnks
<ikonia> looking at the debian change logs should give you an idea
<raub> ioria: sorry for taking so long to reply. I saw no recent errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or ~/.xsession-errors even as I was trying to login again
<raub> I've never installed xubuntu-desktop per se. Just did xfce (and later lxde which I prefer)
<prajwal_> hello
<prajwal_> anyone?
<prajwal_> hello
<nicomachus> hi
<prajwal_> i want some help can anyone help me
<nicomachus> prajwal_: do you have a support question?
<prajwal_> i'm unable to run my php project
<prajwal_> web project
<nicomachus> !details | please prajwal_
<ubottu> please prajwal_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<prajwal_> i have already setup lamp every thing works properly
<prajwal_> but when i try to run my web project it won't load in browser
<nicomachus> prajwal_: again, going to need more details please. start at the beginning.
<prajwal_> browser goes empty
<prajwal_> nicomachus are you a person or computer software?
<nicomachus> i'm a person
<nicomachus> but I have no idea what your issue is because all you've said is, basically, "my php project won't load". So as of now I'm just going to say it's not an Ubuntu issue, and you need to talk to some PHP folks.
<prajwal_> then try to understand.I m unable to explain my problem
<prajwal_> i dont know whats wrong
<prajwal_> ok
<prajwal_> so where can i find them?
<nicomachus> try /join ##php
<prajwal_> ok thanks
<ems36> Just tell him what you want to do how you are doing it and what happens
<z1haze_work> hi again - what permissions would be needed to run chmod g+w on a directory? i have the user executing the command in the same group as a filesystem owner, and permissions for files 644 and folders 770
<z1haze_work> i feel like ive done it correctly, but keep getting no permission
<pavlos> prajwal_, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-test-php-installation-with-a-phpinfo-page/
<__Yiota> someone please help me, I provisioned a node with 16.04 I started seeing errors with python virtualenvironments complaining that the locale wasn't set, so I monkeypatched it by exporting LC before creating one, but now my entire java/maven build is wonky, it set the default encoding as ASCII, I think this happened during the time when java was installed. this is on a google cloud engine image
<__Yiota> which seems to be the default, IBM's softlayer ubuntu image also has the same issue, the locale isn't set, but on 14.04 it is
<bonson> how can i check journal? is it true that journal is not enabled by default?
<pavlos> __Yiota, do you need to set LC_ALL=C ?
<k1l> bonson: what do you mean by journal?
<bonson> k1l: /var/log/journal/*
<bonson> there's no such a thing on ubuntu
<bonson> i had it on arch
<k1l> no, that is not that way on ubuntu. ubuntu uses /var/log for the logs
<vrach> hi there can anyone recommend a cli download manager? (a real one not just a tool like rsync)
<steven> sup, run a command that crashed apt now every time I wanna use it it says dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. - which I cant cos when I wanna configure it it freezes
<k1l> vrach: pyload
<steven> so can I kinda rollback the broken upgrade=
<vrach> thanks matre
<z1haze_work> because u suck.
<ioria> bonson, "By default, the journal stores log data in /run/log/journal/. Since
<ioria>        /run/ is volatile, log data is lost at reboot. To make the data
<ioria>        persistent, it is sufficient to create /var/log/journal/ where
<ioria>        systemd-journald will then store the data:"
<z1haze_work> xD
<setuid> steven: dpkg --configure -a does what?
<steven> freezes
<steven> z1haze_work: its not me, its the custom kernel that sucks
<k1l> z1haze_work: that is not appropriate in here
<steven> he loves me, I he doesnt mean it
<__Yiota> pavlos, that's what I did
<ioria> bonson, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/systemd-journald.service.8.html
<__Yiota> but ubuntu 14.04 has it by default, it's so strange
<z1haze_work> haha im just teasing him
<steven> anyway setuid it just freezes cos I wanted to isntall something that requires kernel modules that I dont have  :)
<bonson> thanks ioria
<steven> so I gotta roll it back, install the stock kernel, and move on with my life :)
<setuid> steven: try apt-get -f install
<ioria> bonson, ok
<setuid> nothing else, just that
<setuid> or use dpkg -P and remove the offending package
<bonson> ioria k1l i wanted to check the output of journalctl from the previos boot, but i see it's not enabled by default
<__Yiota> actually, I take that back, LC_ALL isn't set on 14.04, but it doesn't break the configuration
<ioria> bonson, nope
<steven> ah here we go, dpkg -P is what I was looking for, fanks setuid
<setuid> \o
<bonson> ioria: what "nope"?
<ioria> bonson, 'it's not enabled by default'
<pavlos> __Yiota, can you pastebin output of 'locale' ?
<rellis> Anyone here know anything about this linux-aws package from the ubuntu kernel team?
<bonson> ioria i mean logs from the previous boots are not stored
<rellis> I just installed it but I'm still seeing the old 2.12.1-k version of the ixgbevf driver (intel 10gb nic driver)?
<ioria> bonson, not by default
<ioria> bonson, you need to enable that service
<bonson> ioria: ok, now i know everything
<rellis> i thought it looked like it provided both the Amazon ena driver and the ixgbevf driver and newer versions
<bonson> thx for your help
<ioria> bonson, you're welcm
<paco_> buongiorno
<nacc> rellis: you can use apt-file to list what it contains
<pavlos> !it | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nacc> rellis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078919/
<nacc> rellis: not sure if it would be more recent; but also if all you did was install it, i think you need to reboot
<rellis> nacc: Indeed, i did review that and reboot
<rellis> that's why im so confused, the changelog talks about newer versions but modinfo disagrees
<rellis> i'll reboot once more just to confirm
<rellis> nacc: My uname -a looks right... Linux code2 4.4.0-1004-aws #13-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 20 13:41:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> rellis: yeah, that looks correct
<nacc> rellis: if you stil have issues, i'd ask in #ubuntu-server or possibly a kernel channel
<rellis> alright i will, thanks nacc
<nacc> rellis: specifically #ubuntu-kernel, that is
<rellis> cool
<rellis> thanks again
<z1haze_work> is operation not permitted typically a permissions issue? I cant figure out why my chmod commands are getting operation permitted.. file system owned by www-data, user executing command in group www-data file permission 664, folder permission 770.. chmod g+w is giving operated not permitted. please advise
<llutz> z1haze_work: what filesystem are the files to be changed on, non-unix-fs maybe?
<gambl0re> im trying to run this command "sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | --buffer-size=10G"  but im getting "--buffer-size=10G command not found"
<z1haze_work> when i run it with sudo it works
<gambl0re> what am i doing wrong
<pavlos> gambl0re, before the buffer you pipe
<Pici> thats not even a valid argument to uniq
<nacc> gambl0re: it's a nonsensical command?
<gambl0re> "sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | --buffer-size=10G"  but im getting "--buffer-size=10G command not found"
<z1haze_work> llutz: i do not know.. how can i check? like i said runnign with sudo it works fine
<Pici> gambl0re: what are you tryin to accomplish?
<gambl0re> something like that ?"sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | --buffer-size=10G sort -n"
<pavlos> gambl0re, buffer-size seems to be a parm of sort so it has to be in the sort section
<llutz> z1haze_work: only the owner and root may change permissions, not group-members
<gambl0re> something like that ?"sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | --buffer-size=10G sort | uniq -c | sort -n"
<gambl0re> like that?
<theparadoxer02> i am not able to install anything
<theparadoxer02> here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078958/
<nacc> gambl0re: no
<nacc> gambl0re: each piped string must be a valid command
<nacc> gambl0re: is '--buffer-size=10G sort' a valid command?
<Franco63> hi all
<gambl0re> yes
<nacc> gambl0re: no, it is not.
<nacc> gambl0re: it starts with an option
<nacc> gambl0re: try to run that from the terminal, on its own
<gambl0re> sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort --buffer-size=10G | uniq -c | sort -n"
<pavlos> gambl0re, find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort -n --buffer-size=10G | uniq -c
<nacc> gambl0re: and why are you calling sort twice?
<gambl0re> thats what i did
<gambl0re> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/653096/how-to-free-inode-usage
<Franco63> i'm very starting to use ubuntu...bored   with  windows ...  everything seem to be ok ..  just if  i try ro use tor browswer have same problems... a  windows appear > SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED! YOU MIGHT BE UNDER ATTACK, OR THERE MIGHT BE A NETWORKING  PROBLEM... i don think have any netwqorkk problem because  i can use  crome normally...  sambody can help me?  ty
<tizzja> hei
<tizzja> ciao
<tizzja> :)
<Franco63> ciao !
<tizzja> ops
<gambl0re> Franco63, dont use linux
<gambl0re> unless you've been using it since you were born
<tizzja> wrong chat innit?!
<Franco63> why not?
<gambl0re> its too hard to learn
<gambl0re> especially if you are used to windows
<ducasse> gambl0re: don't say that
<nacc> gambl0re: FUD. please don't spread that
<Franco63> yes i used  windows for about 30  years
<gambl0re> same with me
<DJones> tizzja: No, this channel is support for Ubuntu only, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, or ##chat
<nacc> gambl0re: you have not yet said what error you get with a valid command, if any
<gambl0re> learning ubuntu is like learning a new language
<z1haze_work> llutz: thank you - noted. So even if a user has the same group of the file owner, he cannot change the permissions? only the actual owner or root. I will remember that
<tizzja> DJones I was called in another channel and I wrongly wrote her
<tizzja> *here
<llutz> z1haze_work: correct. group-members may do what the permission say (rwx) but not change permissions
<Franco63> ops  sorry.. ty
<DJones> tizzja: No problem
<theparadoxer02> i am getting sa-compile error help me please !
<ducasse> Franco63: just hang around, someone will help you
<nacc> theparadoxer02: your user is not able to run `rm` or `chmod`?
<ioria> Franco63, it's the same issue ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/881082/tor-installation-error-signature-verification-failed
<theparadoxer02> nacc, i am not able to install anything
<nacc> theparadoxer02: yes, i understand. Can you, e.g. `touch /tmp/foo; rm /tmp/foo` ?
<theparadoxer02> the error i am getting is http://paste.ubuntu.com/24078459/
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: hey
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, finally you came
<nacc> theparadoxer02: the paste you provided earlier indicates your system is rather broken, but maybe EriC^^ has context
<pavlos> gambl0re, you can move the uniq before the sort so the output is in Ascending order
<theparadoxer02> due to this error i am not even able to upgrade!
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try "dpkg -S /usr/bin/sa-compile" and see what it says
<akis> hi all. i am wondering how can i check xfce4-weather-plugin version on my xubuntu 16.04.2 system and how can i update it?
<gambl0re> pavlos, i got it working. thanks
<Franco63> ty  ioria
<pavlos> gambl0re, np
<EriC^^> nacc: yeah he wanted to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 but it broke some packages for him
<ioria> Franco63, ok ...
<nacc> akis: `apt-cache policy xfce4-weather-plugin`
<nacc> akis: and to update it, `apt update; apt full-upgrade`. If there are updates for it, that will insta it
<nacc> *install
<nacc> EriC^^: ah ok
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, sa-compile: /usr/bin/sa-compile
<haruko> Hello, Ubuntu 16.10 is working great on my Lenovo Yoga 710, except that the battery lasts just 3 hours (compared to more than 2-3x on Windows). What could be causing this? I suspect that either the CPU or the GPU are not idling correctly. Is there a way to measure the power consumption by hardware part? Like $ top. Btw, I'm booting with acpi=noirq
<brimestone> hey guys... I've been using Ubuntu server since the early days.. and i was wondering if i could do the same Server stuffs on the desktop version? or is that recommended..
<ducasse> haruko: try powertop and/or tlp
<brimestone> be nice to have a GUI when you need it.
<ducasse> brimestone: both have access to the same packages
<EriC^^> !info sa-compile wily
<brimestone> and stability?
<ubottu> sa-compile (source: spamassassin): Tools for compiling SpamAssassin rules into C. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-1 (wily), package size 13 kB, installed size 110 kB
<ducasse> brimestone: the only difference is what is installed by default
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: maybe reinstalling sa-compile will fix stuff
<nacc> EriC^^: the specific errors from sa-compile are about rm and chmod, though? is that typical?
<EriC^^> nacc: yeah i found a thread about somebody upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 and he got the same error, nothing about how to solve it though
<brimestone> So, I have a recipe of packages.. I can essentially create my server on the Desktop version, yes?
<nacc> EriC^^: hrm :/
<nacc> brimestone: yes
<EriC^^> i'm thinking maybe use dpkg to extract the deb, and manually copy the binary over or so
<brimestone> and would you guys recommend it?
<nacc> EriC^^: that is probably reasonable (as much as it can be)
<akis> nacc: system respond that xfce4-weather-plugin is already the newest version (0.8.6-1) but 11 days ago there is a new one version. how can i update the existing version to the new one?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, i tried the "sudo apt-get remove sa-compile"
<nacc> akis: where do you know there is a newer version?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try "apt-cache show sa-compile" and go to the line that has /ubuntu/main/something....deb and please paste it here
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079173/
<ducasse> akis: ubuntu packages aren't updated to later versions
<akis> i was informed from here https://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin/
<brimestone> nacc, ducasse: you would guys recommend it?
<nacc> akis: that's upstream, not hte packages
<nacc> !latest | akis
<ubottu> akis: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kierqueen> how do i see th e version of a executable without pip --version but dpkg or apt, but I want to see it on the installed pakcage, not the one that is remote
<kierqueen> local packages version coommand
<nacc> kierqueen: an executable's version is usually `executable --version`
<nacc> kierqueen: if you mean the package's version `apt-cache policy <pkgname>`
<haruko> ducasse: according to powertop, idling doesn't seem to be the issue. Any ideas?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079178/
<ducasse> brimestone: depends, it's ok for development or home use
<akis> nacc: i understand this but developers informed me that newer version solves some problems. what do i have to do?
<nacc> akis: build a version in a PPA? or ask them to? did you file a bug?
<brimestone> so, for work/production that implies a No.
<kierqueen> apt-cache is for locally installed? but there are several pip's one is in my virtualenv, and not in the /bin/pip nacc
<nacc> kierqueen: apt-cache will show you both local and remote, if you used apt to install (generally)
<ducasse> brimestone: a gui vastly increases the attack surface
<nacc> kierqueen: packaging (dpkg or apt) can only know what is installed via itself, generally
<nacc> kierqueen: what are you specifically trying to do?
<brimestone> Enough said.. thanks Ducasse
<kierqueen> nacc: kk
<caene> I'm new to Ubuntu and I think I messesed up. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04. I messed around with the themes settings. Everything worked fine. I noticed I didn't have a "extension" option or shell-theme option in my gnome-tweak-tool. Being noob, I thought installing gnome-shell-extensions would solve something. After restart I can't even get into X.
<akis> nacc: there is a warning on Installed version: 0.8.6-1 : Met.no LocationforecastLTS API states that this version of the webservice is deprecated, and the plugin needs to be	adapted to use a newer version, or it will stop working within	a few months.	Please file a bug on https://bugzilla.xfce.org if no one	else has done so yet. Also from some time ago (maybe 2 months) there is no update for sunrise and sunset time and under 'Astronomical Data' th
<akis> ere is the notice that: 'Data not available, will use sane default values for night and day'.
<caene> I removed/purged gnome-shell-extentions hoping it would solve something, it didn't.
<returnthis> I am trying to run plantuml.jar (yes, I know) but openjdk aborts and dumps core.
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: wb
<theparadoxer02> yeah i am here
<theparadoxer02> was rebooting my system
<akis> nacc: but they announced that were fixed on newest version. So i am wondering how can i update to it if it is recommended it.
<nacc> akis: ok, did you file a bug with ubuntu as well?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: something odd is going on, the package version you have is 3.4.1-3 instead of 3.4.1 which is the wily one, the other is the 16.04 one
<theparadoxer02> oh!
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: yeah i think the repos are mixed up
<theparadoxer02> listen i tried installing curl
<akis> nacc: you mena if i reported it?
<akis> *mena
<theparadoxer02> now the error coming is _
<akis> *mean
<EriC^^> what's spamassassin anyways? it's not required for dpkg is it? anyone know?
<llutz> EriC^^: spamfilter software/daemon, email
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079215/
<EriC^^> llutz: ah, so dpkg works normally without it right?
<llutz> EriC^^: sure
<EriC^^> cool, thanks
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try dpkg -P --force-all sa-compile
<EriC^^> *sudo
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, when i tried upgerading the upgation showed me that some of the files are not upagraded !
<nacc> akis: yes, to ubuntu, not upstream
<nacc> EriC^^: e-mail spam filtering on the server
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: try ps aux | grep dpkg and paste it
<theparadoxer02> but when i click on about this computer it is showing version 16.10
<EriC^^> nacc: aha
<akis> nacc: no.
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: 16.10? O.o
<nacc> akis: then it is unlikely to get fixed in ubuntu
<nacc> !bug | akis
<ubottu> akis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<theparadoxer02> sorry 16.04
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, try ps aux | grep dpkg
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, abhi      3241  0.0  0.0  14224   936 pts/1    S+   22:54   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<ducasse> akis: the xfce developers have a ppa with updated packages, but i know nothing about the stability of those.
<ubby> hi
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, type sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ubby> I find many outdated tutorials, some from the eth0 and init.d era
<ubby> I ethernet interface with dhcp - but want to force using another DNS server.
<ubby> *have
<ubby> how can I do this in latest ubuntu lts?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, done@
<nacc> ubby: are you on a desktop?
<ubby> nacc: VM on terminal
<ubby> yes, desktop, you could call that
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, ran the command "sudo dpkg -P --force-all sa-compile"
<nacc> ubby: then use network manager
<theparadoxer02> it executed proparly
<ubby> nacc: I installed it - can I use from CLI?
<ubby> service is also started for it
<nacc> ubby: network-manager? nmcli
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, i think try to install something and see how it goes
<_bart> Hello, my script is run on both shutdown and startup, this is my configuration: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/36615fd6c3b602408c61d25b2882156d Any hints on what the problem is?
<whoever_> hi all , aftor runing dist-update, i goot undesirable results, so how do i do a roll back
<_bart> I want it to only run at startup
<theparadoxer02> i ran sudo apt-get auto remove
<ubby> nacc: nmcli shows connection, but none is ens33 :/
<theparadoxer02> now its removing too many files
<theparadoxer02> i fear ,my lappy wouldn't boot up after this
<EriC^^> _bart: put it in a crontab as @reboot /path/to/script
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok don't let it
<whoever_> _bart: than add it to auto-star  under startup addp
<nacc> ubby: does `ip a` show ens33?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, on thing i am continously getting now is
<theparadoxer02> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: can you paste what it said about removing stuff?
<ubby> nacc: 2: ens33:  [...]
<ubby> yes
<ubby> but not in nmcli :O
<theparadoxer02> okay
<_bart> EriC^^: I can see how that could work, but it should work just using a symlink too right? run level 2, 3, 5 are not shutdown levels?
<ubby> ubby: nmcli three wired connections
<nacc> ubby: is NM managing that connection?
<nacc> ubby: or are you using /etc/network/interfaces or something?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079261/
<ubby> nacc: hm, I guess not? can I let it manage it?
<ducasse> _bart: you could also put it in rc.local
<ubby> nacc: I never used it until now
<nacc> theparadoxer02: you can just delete that file, iirc
<ubby> ubuntu minimal terminal for my dev stuff, so there is no desktop, gui or other things
<nacc> theparadoxer02: and/or ignore the message, it's justa  warning
<nacc> ubby: oh, i just asked if it was a desktop, and you said yes
<ubby> nacc: do I need a full desktop GUI for this?
<ubby> can I do this with nmcli, too?
<steven> another one, how can I reconfigre (more like is there an ubuntu ish way to) reconfigure the OS to use stock kernels?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: aha
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: installing curl did that?
<nacc> steven: what kernel are you using that's not stock?
<theparadoxer02> yeah it installed!
<nacc> ubby: well, typically, NM is used with a desktop
<ubby> I see
<EriC^^> !info gstreamer xenial
<nacc> ubby: if not, you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in xenial
<steven> I dont know, the server hsoting company ships with an ubuntu build and a custom kernel which sucks so I wanna install (and did install) the custom kernel
<EriC^^> !info gstreamer1.0-clutter xenial
<ubottu> gstreamer1.0-clutter (source: clutter-gst-2.0): Clutter PLugin for GStreamer 1.0. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-1 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 81 kB
<ubby> nacc: ah right, but the issue is that /etc/network/interfaces doesn't accept a dns server entry when the connection is dhcp.
<_bart> ducasse: rc.local is a good idea, will do that. Is there also an easy option to run something only on shutting down?
<EriC^^> !info gstreamer1.0-clutter wily
<ubottu> gstreamer1.0-clutter (source: clutter-gst-2.0): Clutter PLugin for GStreamer 1.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.16-1 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<steven> eh the stock one ofc, now I gotta tell ubuntu to use that one instead of what ever custom stuff is installed nacc
<steven> :)
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: it seems to have removed some packages, they were 16.04 packages though
<tfitts> this might not be specific to ubuntu but I'm wondering if there is a way to write a script that can start a program and enter commands in the program.  It's an old program and as far as I know doesn't have a way to pipe commands in like normal.
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: are all the packages 16.04 right now?
<nacc> tfitts: expect
<nacc> steven: so reboot?
<steven> I did :)
<spooky_> hi, anyone of you use apt instead of apt-get ?
<tfitts> i'll check it out.  thanks
<nacc> spooky_: yes, of course
<steven> I guess its some place hardcoded but I couldnt find it nacc
<nacc> ubby: i think you can, tbh, but i don't know the incantation
<nacc> steven: what do you mean?
<nacc> steven: you rebooted and it didn't go to your kernel?
<nacc> ubby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp ?
<steven> ops, someone get rid of invving, the guy pm
<steven> s users asking political stuff
<nicomachus> steven: please report it in #ubuntu-ops
<spooky_> nacc: maybe you had similar situation like me. Well at work we use linux ofc, and ubuntu. When we tried update package lists on Ubunut 16.04 with apt update, nothing happens... well it updateds but apt didn't see new version. After apt-get update apt search shows newer version. Any ideas?
<nacc> spooky_: doesn't make sense to me, apt and apt-get update the same file lists, afaik
<nicomachus> yea that's spooky
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: wb, so i was saying the packages it removed are16.04 ones
<nacc> spooky_: we would need to see it in practice to debug, i think
<EriC^^> :D
<spooky_> nacc: yea its same command but still we tried few times apt update and nothing :D
<akis> ducasse: actually the provide the new version 0.8.9 here: https://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin/ .
<nicomachus> spooky_: might be worth checking apt logs
<steven> nacc: it adds -jb1 to the kernel (no idea what thats supposed to mean) so dunno. maybe they have a custom repo and just install custom stuff. its weird
<spooky_> hmm well i will check it now one sec.
<theparadoxer02> Eric^^ was rebooting
<spooky_> i hope server is still online
<theparadoxer02> tell me now !
<ducasse> akis: that is a source tarball
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: wb, so i was saying the packages it removed are16.04 ones
<akis> ducasse: what does this mean?
<nacc> akis: it is not for ubuntu directly
<nacc> steven: sorry, not following
<nacc> steven: you installed a new kernel, rebooted
<nacc> steven: did you tell your server to boot to that kernel?
<caene> I have my Xorg log uploaded. Does anyone have time to check it out and see what's making me not be able to start display manager at boot?
<nicomachus> caene: can't hurt to link the paste here.
<caene> No info in the log that is sensitive?
<ducasse> akis: you want a .deb package
<steven> I did, I did. and now its the latest kernel but has a suffix -jb1. I assume its their custom stuff cos I havent seen it before on any other server (that is, using uname -a)
<nicomachus> caene: usually not in xorg
<caene> alright :)
<nacc> steven: -jb1 is not the Ubuntu kernel
<steven> thats what I assumed
<nacc> akis: as i have said a few times, file a bug with ubuntu and ask the ubuntu developers to provide a fix
<theparadoxer02> Eric^^ was rebooting my system
<steven> thats why I said its a custom one which I want to get rid of
<theparadoxer02> what do i do!
<ubby> nacc: wouldn't it be easier using the network manager? well, maybe it isn't
<nacc> ubby: i mean, in theory, it's a one-line change
<ubby> nacc: isn't that article outdated because it doesn't use the new ens33 thing?
<nacc> ubby: ens33 is just a name
<caene> My Xorg log, can't boot display manager. Stuck at terminal. https://transfer.sh/14vJW7/help5.txt
<ubby> nacc: ok
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, should i update ?
<akis> ducasse: ok, i understand. there are some installation's details on this archive but does not regard to ubuntu distros?
<steven> so I inastalled linux-image-virtual and rebooted nacc and now its the latest version of the kernwl with the jb1 suffix
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: no don't do anything yet, and dont run any command if it asks to install/remove etc bunch of stuff
<spooky_> nacc: /var/log/apt/term.log nothing show how it was updating
<akis> ducasse: i found also this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin
<nacc> steven: `apt-cache policy linux-image-virtual` please
<steven> gonna check for custom repo
<ducasse> akis: it will give you problems later. the xfce ppa i mentioned is your best option.
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: first things first did it actually update fully or what, try cat /etc/issue and lsb_release -a
<nacc> akis: yes, that's where you report the bug
<EriC^^> does it say 16.04 in both, do you remember after you ran sudo do-release-upgrade the first time, did it download a bunch of stuff for a while and then installed them all?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ^
<steven> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079327/
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, No LSB modules are available.
<nacc> steven: pastebin `ls -ahl /boot`
<ubby> nacc: Hm, how can I find out what DNS servers are now used?
<nacc> ubby: `cat /etc/resolv.conf` ?
<akis> nacc: here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<steven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079330/
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, for "cat/etc/issue" output is "Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l"
<ubby> nacc: hm, not the DNS servers I specified in /etc/network/interfaces :(
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: let's check the main package, try dpkg -l libc6
<ubby> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<EriC^^> which version is installed?
<nacc> ubby: did you restart networking?
<nacc> !bug | akis
<ubottu> akis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> akis: and yes
<ubby> nacc: I restart again, maybe I rstarted it not correctly
<nacc> steven: and `uname -a` ?
<akis> ducasse: which is this ppa? and will it be updated with this new version?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079334/
<ubby> nacc: still 127.0.0.1 :(
<nacc> ubby: probably becuse of network manager
<nacc> ubby: which means that it's running a dnsmasq on the localhost
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, that's the 16.04 one
<nacc> ubby: if you don't need network manager you can remove it again
<akis> nacc: ok, thanks. No one reports this problem.
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: so let's make the sources.list xenial again
<ubby> nacc: yes, removed it :)
<steven> nacc: Linux j93410.servers.jiffybox.net 4.4.27-x86_64-jb1 #1 SMP Thu Oct 27 13:51:17 CEST 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> steven: taht is none of hte kernels in /boot
<ducasse> akis: i don't know, but it is very likely. ask in #xubuntu for the development ppa, but as i said - i don't know how stable those packages are.
<steven> nacc: I know :D
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, how should i ?
<nacc> steven: so you should look at the grub configuration
<nacc> steven: /boot/grub/grub.cfg for the entry you chose to boot
<nacc> steven: keep in mind, if you're using a hosting company, they can restrict you in any way they see fit
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: run sudo sed -i 's/wily/xenial/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<steven> its a vps
<Bashing-om> caene: What is up that you still boot with 'nomodeset' when the nvidia driver apprears to be installed ?
<steven> shouldnt be, but who knows.
<nacc> steven: shouldn't be what?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, done!
<steven> shouldnt be resitrcted
<nacc> !who | steven: as well, it's really hard to follow along if you don't highlight me directly :)
<ubottu> steven: as well, it's really hard to follow along if you don't highlight me directly :): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubby> nacc: ok, I restarted resolvconf, force update, too - it is still 127.0.0.1...
<ubby> nacc: ifdown ens33; ifup ens33
<ubby> no avail :(
<akis> ducasse: ok, i understand. do you think that it is likely for ubuntu repos to include an update for this plug in at recent future?
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, sudo apt-get update , then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nacc> ubby: see what's lisetning on 127.0.0.1 ?
<ubby> it is a new ubuntu installation, nothing really exotic about it
<steven> sure thing nacc
<ubby> nacc: dnsmasq
<nacc> akis: only if you file the bug!
<ubby> hm, maybe because of virtualbox? but why should it change that? it doesn't make sense.
<steven> anyway imma take a look at the grub conf, maybe they just did some weird config change I havent noticed. fanks for the time nacc
<nacc> ubby: did you reboot after removing network manager?
<akis> nacc: ok. thank you for advises.
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, done!
<ubby> nacc: ok, I will reboot the whole damn thing - maybe this solves it. should take some minutes
<nacc> ubby: well, just reboot the VM
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: ok, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubby> nacc: I reboot the whole thing, yes
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079350/
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubby> nacc: restarted the system, still 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: that looks good
<ioria> ubby, nmcli dev list eth0 | grep IP4
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, i think everything is okay now!
<EriC^^> wondering about those packages it removed, they're mostly libs
<ioria> ubby, sorry, nmcli dev list <your interface> | grep IP4
<chris32> Does AMD or Nvidia has better drivers on linux? I need an energy efficient card but if drivers of Nvidia aren't good I may choose an AMD one
<theparadoxer02> thanks you so much , i can't tell you how helpful it was!
<EriC^^> yeah seems good, there's one called libusbmuxd there, i think its for usb tethering
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: no problem, sure thing
<Bashing-om> chris32: Depends on what your immediate meeds are . In the furure AMD will be the way to go . AMD/ubuntu with growing pains presently .
<steven> nacc: yeah the changed the boot process, I have to log into the web UI and tell em to not boot their kernel first, THEN they read my menu.lst file ( z1haze_work stupid eh?)
<Bashing-om> camako: Paying attention ?
<theparadoxer02> EriC^^, was there the error at sa-compile ?
<camako> to what?
<theparadoxer02> or any other place ?
<Bashing-om> camako: Sorry, I was not .. the OP left and you got highlighted :(
<EriC^^> theparadoxer02: yup in sa-compile
<camako> no worries
<chris32> Bashing-om, i'd like to ask you more questions but i'm worried it may sound commercial. may i pm you?
<Bashing-om> chris32: Yeah .. go ahead with the PM .
<caene> Which Firefox version on Ubuntu can use HTML5 player on Twitch? Because I'm trying out Firefox 51, and it's not working for me.
<davidj> Anyone have thoughts on why 'esc' results in ubuntu systems returning from suspend better, whereas mouse clicks make it turn to crap?
<davidj> (Whenever I use a mouse click, it almost seems as though lightdm/unity/whatever has to restart at least once)
<ljasdkdahsdhjas> hi
<ljasdkdahsdhjas> i need some help
<ljasdkdahsdhjas> i cant open a .deb file
<ljasdkdahsdhjas> it asks for the password
<ljasdkdahsdhjas> then never opens
<ljasdkdahsdhjas> please help
<ducasse> davidj: are there any differences in dmesg when you resume with keypress vs mouse?
<davidj> @ducasse Good idea! I'll try that the next time I see it.
<ducasse> ljasdkdahsdhjas: it's probably trying to install it and waiting for your user password
<davidj> ljasdkdahsdhjas: try using super-w to see if any windows popped up asking
<davidj> I find it sometimes pops 'under' for me :/
<ducasse> davidj: run 'dmesg -w', then suspend/resume and save the last output
<jgasgsghd> whoops
<jgasgsghd> internet crashed
<jgasgsghd> sorry its not a deb
<jgasgsghd> i already installed it
<jgasgsghd> its just an app on my desktop
<jgasgsghd> called vpnoneclick
<jgasgsghd> i double click it
<jgasgsghd> and it asks for password cuz it need admin privlages
<jgasgsghd> so i put pass
<jgasgsghd> then it never opens
<ducasse> !enter | jgasgsghd
<ubottu> jgasgsghd: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<jgasgsghd> sorry
<jgasgsghd> whats !enter
<ducasse> jgasgsghd: just a trigger to make ubottu say that
<jgasgsghd> so any fixes?
<chris32> jgasgsghd, when you installed ubuntu you probably entered a password
<k1l> jgasgsghd: use "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<VileGent> k1l: it timed out
<Kinu> Hi
<Kinu> I need help
<VileGent> Kinu: state your issue
<Kinu> yesterday i installed lubuntu in my lappy and was able to use the bluetooth properly
<VileGent> !lubuntu | Kinu
<ubottu> Kinu: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Kinu> but today when i tried to connect to my android phone my lappy was not detecting the devices
<Kinu> Yes lubuntu
<VileGent> and where did it tell you to go for support
<Kinu> No it did  not tell me to goto any support
<ducasse> !flavors | VileGent
<ubottu> VileGent: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<VileGent> ducasse: sorry i had understood it the other way
<Kinu> I though some one must have came across the same problem and must have fix the issue
<Kinu> can some one help me out
<Ro|3> Kinu: what's up?
<Kinu> hi whats up
<tgm4883> Kinu: people can only help you if they know the answer
<Ro|3> I'm not "Mr. what's up" ;-)
<Ro|3> I meant "how can I help you" :)
<ducasse> !bluetooth | Kinu see if this helps
<VileGent> Kinu:  is your bluetooth icon on, on your desktop and your laptop
<ubottu> Kinu see if this helps: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Kinu> yes its there
<Kinu> but when I try to make it visible to nearby devices it freezes
<Kinu> yesterday it was working and today it started giving me the problem
<ducasse> Kinu: does 'hcitool dev' return anything?
<tgm4883> Kinu: what changed between yesterday and today?
<k1l> Kinu: what does "rfkill list" show? please put to pastebin and link here
<Kinu> it shows blank
<Kinu> even with sudo
<Ro|3> CU guys, have a great evening
<Kinu> rfkill list
<Kinu> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Kinu> 	Soft blocked: no
<Kinu> 	Hard blocked: no
<Kinu> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<Kinu> 	Soft blocked: no
<Kinu> 	Hard blocked: no
<ducasse> !pastebin | Kinu
<ubottu> Kinu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> Kinu: use paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<acresearch> people i need help, i have a USB stick that just stopped working, not appearing anywhere, what can i do? i do not need to recover any data just format it so i can use it properly
<Kinu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24079679/
<ducasse> acresearch: 'lsblk' does not show it?
<Kinu> can someone tell me where the problem lies
<acresearch> ducasse: does not show
<ducasse> acresearch: have you tried different ports?
<acresearch> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> acresearch: do other sticks work?
<acresearch> ducasse: yes
<acresearch> i have two of the same stick, one works, this one does not
<ducasse> acresearch: remove the stick, open a terminal, run 'dmesg -w' and press enter to get a few blank lines. now insert the stick, any output?
<acresearch> ducasse: no
<ducasse> acresearch: then i would say it is dead.
<acresearch> ducasse: how can it die? what did i do wrong? i use it for backup, so i barely used it less than 10 times, and always eject before taking it out. what did i do wrong?
<acresearch> ducasse: when i hook it, a light comes out then goes away
<jayjo> I run jupyterhub (a python data tool) on my machine each day. Can I set this up with ubuntu to run automatically when my machine runs, and to have a dedicated internal IP address so other machines can access on my network, or I can access if I VPN or ssh into the network? I will do the research to get this done, but what do I look for? Am I starting a daemon on launch? And restart on failures?
<rodney77> hello, does anyone know how I can get my bluetooth keyboard to connect on boot? I'm running 14.04
<ducasse> acresearch: don't think you necessarily did any wrong, some usb sticks simply can not take much and die quickly
<A1Gard> hi dears
<acresearch> ducasse: i have a lot of work data to back up, i try to keep double copies just for this issue, but it happens a lot, what can i do to save my backups???
<ducasse> acresearch: the best place for backups is a disk imo, preferably a remote one if possible
<acresearch> imo?
<ducasse> acresearch: another option - several copies
<ducasse> acresearch: in my opinion
<acresearch> ducasse: i do keep several copies, but dam they still fail,,, my data is around 100GB so cloud backup is expensive,
<ducasse> acresearch: you could look at a service like tarsnap or rsync.net
<acresearch> ducasse: interesting, i did not know about them
<ducasse> acresearch: iirc you can store terabytes there for a few dollars/month
<Guest21150> hi i wanna to know how this work as i new to linux
<ducasse> acresearch: never personally used them, but considering them myself
<acresearch> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> acresearch: np
<johk> waddup pimps
<johk> wadup
<sebokie> hello
<johk> sup
<z1haze_work> where can i edit my $PATH ? i accidentally added something to it with export that i dont want in there
<ducasse> z1haze_work: you added it in your shell or in a file?
<z1haze_work> i just did export $PATH= ...
<z1haze_work> i guess it was just the shell huh
<sebokie> is it possible to reconstruct a RAID array if I lost the root filesystem where its configuration was stored?
<ducasse> z1haze_work: so just do 'export PATH=whatever'
<z1haze_work> i added something that i want to remove
<z1haze_work> where is this actually stored
<ducasse> z1haze_work: in the environment, so just set PATH to what it was before
<z1haze_work> i dont know what it was before
<ducasse> z1haze_work: 'echo $PATH', then just set it to what is left when you remove what you added
<pavlos> z1haze_work, can you look at your previous commands and see what you modified PATH to? the default sits in .bashrc
<z1haze_work> i li added something to $PATH i didnt replace it.
<z1haze_work> i just want to remove a thing that was added
<nacc> z1haze_work: just open a new terminal, then
<z1haze_work> lol i didnt think this would be such a complex question.
<z1haze_work> so is this not stored in a file somewhere?
<nacc> z1haze_work: no
<z1haze_work> its not persisted?
<z1haze_work> ok thanks thats all i needed
<nacc> z1haze_work: well, not if you didn't persist it
<johk> waddup pimps
<ostekake> Hello dear people! Any one know how I assign an IP-adresss to a iSCSI portal (only doing this to teach myself, this is NOT a production system)
<nacc> ostekake: what do you mean specifically?
<A1Gard> any one know about openvpn here?
<ducasse> !ask | A1Gard
<ubottu> A1Gard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<johk> can anybody see my messages :/
<ducasse> johk: yes, we've seen you
<johk> ugh
<ostekake> nacc, I created a new portal using targetcli, then cd'ed into "portals" and wrote "create", but it creates it on a pre-defined IP adress. I want to set a costum
<ostekake> nacc, https://hastebin.com/ferohosofe.hs <- the command I ran
<nacc> ostekake: i mean, it can presuambly only use the IP of the server it's running on
<Apachez> 2nd time I encountered an ubuntu installation where /etc/apt is missing
<nacc> ostekake: i don't have targetcli installed, but i'd check `man targetcli` otehrwise
<ostekake> nacc, yes I guess so, but I'm following a book I got at the library tellin me to put a specific IP there
<Apachez> are there no easy way to restore the default structure and sources.list etc within /etc/apt ?
<A1Gard> I cant connect openvpn server in Ubuntu but in windows is possible what is the reason ?
<ostekake> I'll do that :)
<nacc> ostekake: i've not used targetcli myself, i've used tgtadm/tgt-admin
<nacc> ostekake: i'm guessing they are the same
<nacc> ostekake: but either way, the portal definition is unrelated to what disks are defined (afaict)
<nacc> ostekake: the portal is defined by the tgt server you are talking to
<ostekake> hmm thanks, I'll look into it. reading the (very large) man now
<pavlos> ostekake, seems the create command accepts an ip and port, ... /iscsi/iqn.20...
<pavlos> 70c82fb
<pavlos> portals/
<pavlos> create 192.168.62.151
<pavlos> sorry
<ostekake> yes it does pavlos, but it failed.
<ostekake> pavlos, https://hastebin.com/hunavozade.pas
<pavlos> ostekake, page 46, http://www.linux-iscsi.org/Doc/LIO%20Admin%20Manual.pdf
<nacc> ostekake: right, is that an ip on your server?
<nacc> ostekake: again, it can't make a portal appear on a route it can't find
<ostekake> no it's not, but the task in the book says it HAS to be that IP-adress. I presume to teach me something, is it not possible?
<ostekake> pavlos,
<Dethfull> anyone using crond in androed?
<ostekake> so I'll have to virtually create it inside of icsi or something?
<nacc> ostekake: what? the book says it must be some specific IP address?
<the_mx> Hi, I have msi gs40 6qe installed 16.10 updated. even installed prereleased updates but I can not use intel graphics it freeze on login. Thanks.
<ostekake> yes nacc
<ducasse> Dethfull: you mean android? if so, ask in #android...
<nacc> ostekake: that doesn't really make sense. what book is this?
<ostekake> it's in Norwegian "Linux systemadministrasjon, en introduksjon.". it's an intro book to learn linux sysadmin tasks
<Dethfull> ducassen i am banned, because i disknow this word. is unix, i configured crond today, now i am using my tasker .
<nacc> ostekake: does a previous chapter instruct you to create a local network?
<Dethfull> ducasse i am banned, because i disknow this word. is unix, i configured crond today, now i am using my tasker .
<ostekake> nacc, it's a later chapter it seems
<ducasse> Dethfull: we don't support android here. you could try ##linux
<nacc> ostekake: seems like an odd order
<caene> Is there a noticable difference in performance while gaming, between proprietary and open source nvidia drivers? Thinking CSGO and normal games on Steam that are Linux native.
<ostekake> maybe I should change book, but I'm 80% done with the task and really wanted to complete it
<ducasse> ostekake: du kan også bruke #ubuntu-no for support på norsk :)
<BlueLobster> butts
<ostekake> got everything except the portal with correct ip up
<ostekake> ducasse, sikkert flere som kan iscsi her tenkte jeg : )
<Dethfull> ducasse , my crond is done. the freenode's #android, recused me banned me. i don't need them anymore.
<backbox> hi guys
<Dethfull> crond in androed is a mirror, identical than ubuntu. nothing changed.
<nacc> ostekake: while the book might be useful, it helps in this case to think of what you're doing. You're setting up your system to be an iSCSI server. Unless that IP *means* something, it is nonsense for it to be the portal
<ostekake> Fair enough, thanks for the help! I'll just say Ḯm done with the task, google showed me a new and better looking (and free!) book I can change too :)
<ostekake> *to
<nacc> ostekake: seems reasonable :)
<johk> sup guys
<ducasse> !ask | johk
<ubottu> johk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ppedro> nubcakes
<johk> can somebody help me my ubuntu crashes everytime when i run dis one command
<johk> ?
<raub> Have 16.04, installed the nvidia-367 package. I am now no longer able to setup both of my monitors as a single one. And xorg -configure tells me that "(EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19
<genii> johk: If you copy the command you are running and the results of what happens when you run it, and put it into a pastebin, giving us the address of the pastebin, perhaps someone might look at it and give a suggestion
<genii> !pastebin | johk
<ubottu> johk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johk> ok so some body once told me to run this command http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080134/ to fix issue whit the networking protokol and its just making my pc lag like crazy shit
<BlueLobster> goddammit
<BlueLobster> BUTTS
<ducasse> johk: that wouldn't fix any networking issue, and i strongly suspect you knew that...
<zorin_> Hiii
<zorin_> Anyone online ?
<johk> yup
<backbox> yes
<stratocastornm> just got here
<zorin_> Okay so I've been looking for a new distro
<zorin_> Ive previously used Ubuntu but its just too ugly and buggy
<genii> ducasse: Conceivably they didn't know it was a forkbomb, but I'm more inclined to suspect they're just trying to get someone in here to run it
<zorin_> I dont particularly like unity
<zorin_> So any recommendations ?
<stratocastornm> xubuntu?
<ioria> zorin_, gnome-shell
<zorin_> I tried still too ugly.
<zorin_> Currently Im using Zorin 12 Ultimate
<stratocastornm> centOS?
<k1l> zorin_: that taste polling better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<zorin_> Im looking for a Ubuntu derivative
<zorin_> an*
<kusti85> don't go derivative, go straight debian
<stratocastornm> I just got to say, set up dual boot last night ubuntu 16.04 windows 7, and man, its so easy compared to back in the day
<xangua> ! Flavors | zorin_
<ubottu> zorin_: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<k1l> zorin_: then choose mate, gnome-shell, kde, budgie, xfce,... its your choice. we cant help you on that on the technical side.
<xangua> There's a new official Ubuntu flavor coming, don't remember the name
<stratocastornm> On a more technical note, anyone here get folding at home running on ubuntu? I've got an odd python dependency problem
<k1l> xangua: budgie is already a flavor
<genii> xangua: Budgie maybe?
<xangua> That is, yes
<ducasse> k1l: not until 17.04, aiui
<zorin_> Budgie doesnt a battery percentage indicator does it?
<xangua> Budgie supports Ubuntu indicators
<zorin_> I couldnt find the battery one
<maja> quit
<caimlas> hello, is there anyone here who might help me figure out what's breaking with systemd to, essentially, cause a VM system to be inoperable? I've got an up-to-date 16.04.2 VM. Several times today, I've "lost" resolvconf and the ability to connect; dmesg shows "systemd-journald[357]: Failed to create new runtime journal: No such file or directory" at/around the time of the issue occurring but I've not been able to find any logs as to what
<caimlas> might actually be going on.
<k1l> ducasse: you are right. it got granted flavor status but 17.04 is the first release iso.
<ducasse> caimlas: you can enable persistent logging, look at this link, a bit down - http://askubuntu.com/questions/763638/no-more-boot-logging-since-16-04
<Guest24425> Hey all! Does anybody have SSL_ERROR_BAD_MAC_ALERT and ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR in browsers for Linux Mint 18.1 x64 with latest updates?
<arooni> is it bad practice to try to sudo su www-data ?  on ubuntu it looks like this results in an error because there is no login shell for www-data...
<caimlas> ducasse, yeah, I was aware of that. Unfortunately, as you can see from the message I pasted, journald appears to be f*cking off. Any logs it might provide are unavailable...
<ducasse> k1l: i vaguely recalled the announcement saying that :)
<ducasse> !mint | Guest24425
<ubottu> Guest24425: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<akik_> arooni: you can tell su the shell to use with -s
<ducasse> caimlas: my thinking was that if you enable persistent logging you might actually be able to read more info then you can now, as it will be stored on disk
<ducasse> *than you can now
<ducasse> caimlas: since now the logs are discarded when it dies...
<caimlas> ducasse, yeah, perhaps. we'll see.
<arooni> akik_: without giving it a login shell?
<nacc> arooni: it's bad practice (afaict) to `sudo su` period
<nacc> arooni: there are more correct ways to use flags to sudo
<ducasse> caimlas: then when the system goes screwy, you can ask for the logs pertaining to resolvconf.service from the last hour, for example
<Guest24425> Guys, is anybody have SSL_ERROR_BAD_MAC_ALERT and ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR errors in browsers with latest updates of Ubuntu 16.04?
<Ben64> Guest24425: mint still  isn't supported here, don't try to be tricky
<Guest24425> Chrome and Chroimum don't work. Firefox works, but sometimes it doesn't load resources due to the SSL_ERROR_BAD_MAC_ALERT error
<Guest24425> Well, I don't trying. Looks like it is an error in libnss3
<caimlas> ducasse, right, fair enough. I've somehow managed to avoid munging with systemd breakage all too much so far.
<k1l> Guest24425: mint handles updates and security updates differently. so ask them.
<Ben64> Guest24425: you're running mint. get support from the mint channel at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest24425> Thanks. Yes, I'm running mint and I've already contacted this channel
<Guest24425> But looks like the error is not only in mint
<Ben64> but _your_ error is in mint so it has no place here
<Guest24425> Anyway, thanks for help
<arooni> nacc: what should i be doing instead?
<Guest24425> Ben64: the only reason I'm asking is because I want to know the error affects only me or someone else
<ducasse> caimlas: you can also do 'journalctl -p 4 --since today' to see messages of priority 'warning' or higher. smaller number = higher priority. journalctl is actually very nice.
<Ben64> Guest24425: either way that doesn't affect anything
<nacc> arooni: what are you trying to do? i've often used `sudo -s -H`
<azizLIGHT> i have encountered an issue while trying to upgrade to HWE stack, while on 14.04.5 x64 LTS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24070775/ then i did ' sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial_11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty1_amd64.deb ' successfully: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075194/ and then tried to do the HWE stack multiarch command again but this happend:
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075210/ ... so how do i go about fixing all this so i can get HWE?
<deathSong> [ND],  A1Gard: Salam pori
<deathSong> A1Gard: salam
<arooni> nacc: edit some files within the web root directory that nginx is serving one of my sites from (wordpress).  i'm annoyed that as my ssh user i can't create/edit any files within this web root directory without sudo; and when i do; its not set to www-data so i have to do a sudo chown www-data:www-data -R each time i'm done
<nacc> azizLIGHT: where did you get nvidia-358 from?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: from semi official ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubuntly> hi
<Ben64> arooni: www-data doesn't need to own the files, it just needs to be able to read them
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you might be best-served disabling nvidia during the update; but even so, 358 is now longer listed as current from that ppa
<arooni> Ben64: nacc is there a way to guarantee every file i create with my ssh user gets group ownership of www-data ?
<arooni> or do i have to basically run a sudo chown -R :www-data when i'm done
<Ben64> arooni: unnecessary
<Ben64> again, www-data only needs to be able to read the files
<nacc> arooni: just change the permissions to be readable?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: yes its now not listed in the ppa anymore, its old now (i had issues with newere ones so i resorted to using this old one)
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i'm guessing that is an incompatible situtation -- using an old package with trying to run the latest package from the archives
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: you gotta stop doing things manually
<azizLIGHT> ?
<Ben64> all of your problems are because you decided to do something weird
<arooni> Ben64: nacc but i need to give it permisions somehow; and i dont want to give global +rx permissions to it; so shoudlnt i be oding it thru the group
<Ben64> like hey i'm gonna remove xorg, or i'm gonna force install this package from hwe, and an outdated nvidia package from a ppa
<Ben64> arooni: global read is fine
<nacc> arooni: why does global read matter?
<nacc> arooni: and you don't need to execute anything in php
<nacc> arooni: it's an interpreted language
<azizLIGHT> all im trying to do is have updated kernel and updated graphics
 * nacc kind of feels if you don't understand that, then you shouldn't be running PHP code
<azizLIGHT> i have to resort to ppa for that what can i do
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: but you're not using the ppa
<arooni> nacc: Ben64 ;; so nginx only needs read permissions ?
<arooni> what about execute on the say upload directory
<Ben64> every directory needs execute
<nacc> but directories aren't being created/chagned, so that doesn't really matter here
<azizLIGHT> nacc: so how should i go about disabling nvidia ?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i don't know, i would have suggested ppa-purge, since you're not technically using the ppa -- and then maybe re-adding it later
<ducasse> azizLIGHT: right now, you should probably run 'apt-get -f install' to fix your dependencies, at least see what it wants to do
<platzhirsch> I have a HP program running apparently, I have a small icon on the top bar and I don't know how to get rid of it
<platzhirsch> any idea how to find out which process that is
<k1l> platzhirsch: sounds like hplip? the printer driver?
<mokka> Hello dear people! I'm doing a school assignment target towards teaching us linux/ubuntu. It wants me to create user accounts, and that is no problem. But it specifies to store their email address. I have no idea how to add the email adress to user accounts and google told me nothing, is there something easy I'm missing? :) (currently tried adduser and useradd)
<platzhirsch> k1l: yes it is, but I uninstalled that
<nacc> mokka: maybe look at `man chfn`
<nacc> mokka: or `man usermod` and teh comment field
<mokka> nacc, I already looked at it but it has no option for emailk
<nacc> mokka: well, of course not, users don't need an e-mail address
<mokka> hmm so I'll just need to make a new field
<nacc> mokka: you can't, trivially, make a new field in, e.g., /etc/passwd
<nacc> mokka: at least not without possibly breaking every program out there that assumes it can parse it as-is
<ducasse> mokka: just use the 'other' field
<nacc> ducasse: i was hoping they'd figure that out on their own :)
<mokka> thanks
<mokka> :)
<ducasse> nacc: ;)
<caene> What a joke. Netflix not working on Firefox natively?
<jarlath> It works. But you need the right user agent. There's a soln. on askubuntu.
<nacc> caene: you're blaming Ubuntu for a decision Netflix made?
<caene> No?
<nacc> caene: what is your support question, then?
<nicomachus> caene: yea.. that's a DRM issue. Blame Netflix, not firefox or Ubuntu.
<nicomachus> caene: AFAIK, if you want Netflix on Ubuntu you have to use Google Chrome.
<caene> damn you guys are sensitive, never uttered a single word towards Ubuntu or Firefox.
<caene> Angry little people will be angry little people, I guess. ;)
<nicomachus> k bye
<jarlath> ttp://askubuntu.com/questions/828286/now-that-i-have-firefox-49-or-higher-how-do-i-watch-netflix
<jarlath> See the comment from Hi-Anger on user agent spoofing.
<pavlos> ostekake, yes ...
<pavlos> ostekake, was away for a couple of hours
<BHSPiMonkey> Using Ubuntu 16.04 (standard flavor with Unity) and my screen never auto-locks, despite my "Brightness & Lock" settings having Lock "ON" and set to "Lock screen after: 1 minute"
<BHSPiMonkey> What process/daemon is supposed to regulate screen auto-lock?
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I just experienced something weird.
<smitty__> hello
<SemiNus> my laptop (running Ubuntu 16.10) and my Tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.5) use the same internet connection
<SemiNus> speedtest.net  tells me my laptop had a download speed on 1,5 - 3 Mbit  (I ran multiple tests)
<SemiNus> and my tablet rocks it with 55 Mbit
<SemiNus> what is going on?
<chris32> SemiNus, maybe you don't have the best drivers
<nicomachus> SemiNus: what type of wifi receiver does the laptop have?
<nicomachus> if it's only 802.11b/g/n and the tablet is 802.11ac that could be the difference.
<BHSPiMonkey> SemiNus: could be anything. The devices might not be using the same wifi spec (A/B/G/N/AC) or different bands (2.4GHz/5GHz)
<SemiNus> nicomachus, I have no idea, there was one in the laptop already when I bought it
<nicomachus> SemiNus: can you paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link here?
<SemiNus> what steps do I need to undertake in order to find out more and check ti?
<SemiNus> *it
<SemiNus> nicomachus, ok! 1 moment pls!
<SemiNus> nicomachus, https://dpaste.de/VKEh/raw
<sk__> hi all, i got a configure: error: Missing required libcurl >= 7.15.2 but ii  libcurl3-gnutls:amd64
<sk__> any ideas?
<dannyLopez> Hi.
<k1l> sk__: what ubuntu exactly?
<llutz> sk__: you need the -dev package
<nicomachus> SemiNus: ahhhhh... that pesky rtl8188 driver
<ducasse> SemiNus: RTL8188EE - good luck with that :-/ that's a thoroughly bad chipset with an equally crap driver
<sk__> k11 Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<SemiNus> ;(
<sk__> llutz, the -dev pack is installed: ii  libcurl4-openssl-dev:amd64
<nicomachus> there's a fix for it... not sure if it works on 16.10 though
<SemiNus> how can I find out what a good laptop is before I buy the next one?
<SemiNus> I like toshiba sattelites
<sk__> any good ideas for that?
<k1l> sk__: can you show the complete errormessage on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<nacc> sk__: that -dev doesn't match the library you used earlier, fwiw; k1l's suggestion is a good one to help further
<sk__> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080573/
<nacc> sk__: you can look into the config.log (iirc) to see what exactly configure is runing to determine that
<nacc> sk__: as it does find libcurl, but declares it unusable
<sk__> nice tip
<sk__> is seems something undefied on the function: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080580/
<nacc> sk__: there should be more in the log after that
<nacc> sk__: to be sure that's what it decides in 'no' :)
<sk__> its endless he last line is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080580/
<sk__> sorry
<sk__> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<sk__> this is the last line of the error log
<nacc> sk__: yes, it's long, but need the whole thing
<nacc> sk__: otherwise can't really help
<sk__> give me a sec
<sk__> i will paste it
<nacc> pastebinit | sk__
<k1l> sk__: "cat /path/to/file | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sk__> here it his the whole thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080585/
<dannyLopez> Anybody use Awesome WM?
<SemiNus> nicomachus, will you give me any further advice, or did you leave me alone?
<UUID00> is there a way to see the list of all installed iptables extensions?
<sk__> nacc, k1l i really dont understand what's wrong, i thing to have not many skill for that.
<nicomachus> SemiNus: I have the same driver on my laptop here. I picked up a wifi dongle from Panda that's just a USB and it works perfectly.
<nacc> k1l: does it look like it's trying to use the static libcurl, but not requiring static pthread, etc?
<nick321> hello guys. I am using official libreoffice ppa and got myself recently 5.3, but can't find notebook bar settings, can anyone confirm or confute?
<nicomachus> SemiNus: and then I disabled the rtl8188 device
<nacc> nick321: you should ask the PPA owner(s) probably?
<nick321> it could be problem of my own, that's why I decided to ask here
<sk__> nacc, im tring to compile the binary staticly
<SemiNus> how can I disable my card?
<pavlos> UUID00, iptables -L
<k1l> sk__: libcurl4-gnutls-dev is installed?
<nacc> sk__: is there a raeson it needs to be static?
<sk__> i tried to install libcurl4-openssl-dev and even libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<sk__> nacc, portability is the main reason
<k1l> sk__: "tried"?
<sk__> if you install libcurl4-gnutls-dev it uninstall ssl and viceversa
<sk__> even with libcurl4-gnutls-dev the error is still Missing required libcurl >= 7.15.2
<k1l> looks like cpuminer has a lot of issues with libcurl
<sk__> seems so, i've read many things in that but i cant get handle this error understanding what he dont like... this is compiling option and not make.....
<sk__> so the test should run correctly
<illmatix> i'm stuck with a full /boot partition and usually we've just gone in and deleted the other images besides the first, previous and current ones. But this time i don't seem to have any of the linux-image files in this directory and apt just fails to do anything becuase of this
<nacc> sk__: it needs to verify it can use libcurl statically and it can't
<nacc> illmatix: ls /boot | pastebinit
<nacc> illmatix: or c&p
<sk__> nacc, you are suggesting me to leave the thing?
<illmatix> @nacc http://pastebin.com/Ck1iQhG9
<nacc> sk__: i don't know what you mean? i'm saying that you might not be able to build it statically
<sk__> yes i mean that, thankyou! :)
<nacc> illmatix: not sure what you mean? all those files come from linux-image* packages
<nacc> illmatix: have you run `apt-get autoremove`?
<illmatix> nacc hrm.. yeah i've tried that too but it fails from the looks of it
<illmatix> @nacc http://pastebin.com/K6Lni3DT
<illmatix> -f install also fails to do anything
<nacc> illmatix: looks like you've messed up some packages
<nacc> illmatix: manually, that is
<illmatix> oh fun
<nacc> illmatix: so you can probably remove linux-image-3.13.0-109-generic
<nacc> illmatix: but i mean, there are other ways to fix it
<nacc> illmatix: but let's start from the oldest
<illmatix> do you have any resources for other ways to fix it?
<k1l> illmatix: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" a "uname -a" and a "ls -al /boot" in a pastebin
<nacc> illmatix: do *not* reboot until we're fixed up, but `apt-get remove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-1{09,10}-generic; apt-get autoremove`
<Bashing-om> nacc: illmatix :: " z-3.8.0-29-generic " before autoremove . so that it does not know how to deal with removing packages ??
<nacc> Bashing-om: i think apt-get is stuck regardless of autreomve
<nacc> Bashing-om: because of the broken pakages
<illmatix> http://pastebin.com/KFhskEVt  Linux chad.dev 3.13.0-107-generic #154-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 20 09:57:27 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux and http://pastebin.com/Ck1iQhG9
<illmatix> pretty sure the machine has been rebooted 6 days ago
<illmatix> @nacc that command didn't seem to do anything. Still says apt-get -f install to correct these
<nacc> illmatix: can you patsebin the output of the command?
<illmatix> @nacc http://pastebin.com/WwVvQK2w
<k1l> illmatix: sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-109-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-110-generic linux-image-3.13.0-100-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-100-generic"
<Bashing-om> nacc: " iU  linux-image-generic-lts-raring  " no longer any support .. and now manually intervene to fix the package manager ??
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah i think that's what k1l is suggesting
<nacc> k1l: depending on the result, you might have to temporarily remove the meta-pacckage (linux-image-generic) adn then reinstall it
<k1l> illmatix: and do run "sudo dpkg -r  linux-generic-lts-raring"
<illmatix> k1l I got "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-generic-lts-raring which isn't installed"
<nacc> linux-image-generic-lts-raring
<nacc> illmatix: -^
<illmatix> ahh
<k1l> illmatix: on what command did you get that?
<k1l> i guessed you have the lts raring metapackage installed.
<illmatix> damn, those commands still seem to fail. But i have to go help someone with something. I'll be back in a bit.
<FoeHammered> How does one go about mounting or syncing (or whatever) a Dropbox or Google Drive folder so that a program here can use it?
<k1l> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubottu> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2015.10.28-1 (yakkety), package size 86 kB, installed size 282 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<k1l> FoeHammered: use this for integration into ubuntu
<FoeHammered> Does it matter that I'm using Lubuntu, and nautilus isn't my folder manager thingy?
<crendel> FoeHammered: what file manager are you using?
<FoeHammered> PCManFM
<crendel> FoeHammered: you can use gvfs-google to provide google drive integration. i believe gvfs plays well with pcmanfm
<FoeHammered> Okay. Weirder question. How do I tell Google Drive I want to do that?
<nacc> FoeHammered: you don't afaict, you'll set up a gvfs mount locally
<FoeHammered> Wow. Weird.
<nutzz> Is there any standard class for generating permutations?
<crendel> FoeHammered: i've not used the gvfs-google package myself, but when you're authenticating with it, it should walk you through authentication
<FoeHammered> Very neat.
<nacc> nutzz: do you mean to ask in a programming channel?
<crendel> FoeHammered: I use the drive package which is cli only and I had to add an api key
<crendel> but it's quite straightforward
<crendel> probably even moreso with gvfs :)
<nutzz> nacc, sorry I thought I am in the java channel
<nacc> nutzz: np :)
<FoeHammered> Hrng. How do I use gvfs-google? I don't see any packages with that name in Synaptic, and apparently it's not already on my box, though a lot of other gvfs is.
<noraatepernos> Can I format an ext4 partition to support ~2 billion inodes without it being a 2TB drive?  I believe the lowest byte ratio is 1024 bytes.  I know ext4 supports over 4 billion inodes.  I’m trying to get something that will allow resize2fs on digital ocean’s ssd block storage.
<noraatepernos> Also considering just using btrfs
<k1l> noraatepernos: you can set the inodes on creation of the partitions
<crendel> FoeHammered: i think it's "gnome-online-accounts" on synaptic...
<FoeHammered> Of course.
<crendel> FoeHammered: you might need gnome-control-center for graphical configuration if that isn't already installed
<FoeHammered> Hrm. I'm looking at gnome-online-accounts and not seeing gvfs-google.
<crendel> FoeHammered: i believe it's contained in gnome-online-accounts :)
<crendel> FoeHammered: apologies, i run arch now and am not totally familiar with the ubuntu repos anymore
<FoeHammered> Understandable.
<FoeHammered> How do I search for it?
<FoeHammered> Oh my, seems like everybody's using Arch nowadays, judging from where I'm finding reference to this.
<crendel> FoeHammered: follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<FoeHammered> Thanks!
<crendel> FoeHammered: arch is pretty great :) and the wiki is an amazing resource even for users of other distros
<Epx998> Getting "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<Epx998> " on a fresh 14 and fresh 16 install - what causes this error?
<crendel> FoeHammered: gotta be willing to destroy your life a few times though
<FoeHammered> Damn. That's oldskool Linux style, right?
<FoeHammered> Where you just get used to occasionally ****ing up and destroying everything, then start again?
<crendel> 4sho
<FoeHammered> Well, if I wanted to become a real proper Linux user, I'd definitely know where to begin, then.
<FoeHammered> As is, I settled on Ubuntu because I grew up on Windows but had to make a change for the sake of assembling 64 bit systems. It hadn't yet become necessary or relevant, but I saw the writing on the wall, and didn't want to have to learn from scratch under pressure.
<FoeHammered> Eventually moved to lubuntu because it seems to be as comfy as Ubuntu, not as confining as using Gnome, and at the time I started it still fit on a CD.
<nacc> FoeHammered: ok, you've veered offtopic :)
<FoeHammered> True.
<k1l> FoeHammered: the focus from Lubuntu is old and slow hardware. so you miss a lot of services. like you saw now with dropbox and nautilus integration
<FoeHammered> Yep. I like to think of it as a nice blank slate upon which I can build as I please.
<FoeHammered> Apply my own bloat as I go. I even learn a few things!
<k1l> have fun
<FoeHammered> So far so good.
<crendel> FoeHammered: admirable :)
<FoeHammered> I figured, if it got to be too much for me, I could always go back to xubuntu or Ubuntu.
<crendel> i think with linux, pushing yourself further and further past the comfort zone pays off in the long run as long as you have a good therapist.
<crendel> :)
<FoeHammered> What I really should do, though, is force myself to rely more on the command line for a while.
<Epx998> Anyone familiar with ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer on a fresh install?
<FoeHammered> Weird. gnome-control-center says it can't find gnome-online-accounts, but gnome-online-accounts seems to be installed.
<nacc> Epx998: use `ssh -vvv` and see if maybe your key is being rejected?
<crendel> Epx998: try verbose? -vvv
<FoeHammered> In fact, all I've got is Language Support, Printers and Software & Updates.
<Epx998> ill try
<FoeHammered> Well, I opened it by other means, so whatever.
<crendel> FoeHammered: oh, so you can add the google account now?
<Aurorasaura> Would there be anyone here able to point me in the right direction? I have Ubuntu Server (no GUI) and have multiple hard disks I want to add. How would I go about making one big volume? (Like Windows "extended volume"?
<FoeHammered> Seems so, except that for some reason I apparently don't accurately remember my password.
<k1l> !lvm | Aurorasaura
<ubottu> Aurorasaura: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<k1l> Aurorasaura: or use zfs
<Aurorasaura> I have tried that k1l but have a hard time finding a tutorial
 * FoeHammered frowns, apparently learning things.
<azizLIGHT> nacc: if i do sudo apt-get -f install, this is what it wants tme to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080870/
<k1l> Aurorasaura: details matter. "i tried to repair a car and its broken"
<azizLIGHT> this is in reference to failed HWE upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24075210/
<FoeHammered> WOW! This is awesome.
<FoeHammered> Okay, how do I symlink to my google-drive folder elsewhere so that I can use it as a place to put save games for a network game?
<k1l> Aurorasaura: i suggest using zffs with a raidz1 or raidz2 (depends on the amount of hdds). ubuntu got native zfs support for data partitions now
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<Aurorasaura> thank you k1l
<FoeHammered> gnome-online-accounts doesn't seem to have Dropbox as an option as it stands. Is there a fix for that?
<k1l> dropbox doesnt work witht hat
<FoeHammered> Aw.
<FoeHammered> Well, Google should do, I guess.
<crendel> FoeHammered: it doesn't work with gvfs, but some FMs have dropbox addons
<crendel> FoeHammered: i know thunar does... not sure about pcmanfm
<FoeHammered> Hrm. So I should consider looking up whether PCManFM has a Dropbox addon.
<binary01> hi all, i am interested in upgrading to a new computer. Will it work to transfer my physical SSD to my new computer without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<FoeHammered> Well, Thunar's was easy to find, that's for sure.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i would first get to a fully clean apt and then add the hwe
<Xyphoid77> Does anybody know how to change the font color of the window borders? I am using Compiz with the gtk-window-decorator. I tried changing color in Appearance, dconf-editor, gtk-color-chooser and gnome-tweak-tool, but non of them can change the window title font color
<Xyphoid77> <Xyphoid77> I am also using Windos-10-dark window border.
<FoeHammered> Weird. I'm getting very inconsistent notions of whether mimeopen is installed. I'm'a restart.
<azizLIGHT> nacc: and how do i do get a full clean apt
<nacc> azizLIGHT: as you are doing now `apt-get -f install` etc
<azizLIGHT> nacc: this is what it says for that command. should i press Y http://paste.ubuntu.com/24080870/
<FoeHammered> Okay, at least now it's being consistent in not finding mimeinfo at all.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: yes, i think so
<FoeHammered> Son of a submariner, I have no gorram reading comprehension. Problem solved.
<crendel> haha
<crendel> happens :)
<FoeHammered> Step 4: Open Dropbox from the system tray. It should now open in PCManFM. ... From what?
<FoeHammered> How do I do that?
<k1l> click on the icon in the panel?
<FoeHammered> I don't see one.
<azizLIGHT> nacc: hows this look now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24081112/
<nacc> azizLIGHT: and if you run -f instll again, it says nothing to do?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you at this point must either run the most current nvidia driver (update to the latest using the PPA explicitly), or remove it altogether (ppa-purge)
<azizLIGHT> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24081127/
<azizLIGHT> i can do latest i suppose
<azizLIGHT> i wanna keep 358 around in case something goes wrong though
<azizLIGHT> will i still be able to downgrade to nvidia-358 if something goes wrong?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: I don't think you can realistically maintain binary out of tree drivers (actually do they use dkms, I have no idea) and the hwe kernel, but i have no idea
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you may want to ask someone more familiar with nvidia here before proceeding too much further
<FoeHammered> Hrm. How do I interact with google-drive from the command line?
<azizLIGHT> nacc: so id have to use noveau and 4.4?
<FoeHammered> Since I can't seem to figure out how to make a symlink.
<crendel> FoeHammered: did you get the dropbox icon working?
<FoeHammered> Nope.
<crendel> you might need to run it manually first from cli
<crendel> `dropbox &'
<FoeHammered> Oh.
<FoeHammered> Annoyingly, it's suggesting nautilus-dropbox
<crendel> you'll need to add it to your startp applications (should have an option in preferences to do it automatically)
<nacc> azizLIGHT: i genuinely don't know -- i would suggest that using nouveau (which is in the 4.4 kernel aiui) and getting the hwe booted kernel first, is more relevant than a binary driver; but i have no idea what your use case is
<crendel> hmm... if it didn't install dropbox as a dependency, you might need to install the dropbox package as well?
<crendel> as far as google drive from command line, you could use the `drive` package, but i don't think that will play well with gvfs-google if you get it working
<FoeHammered> Tempting to switch to Thunar just for this.
<azizLIGHT> nacc: lets say i go to latest nvidia driver, then i run the hwe command?
<FoeHammered> I seem to have gvfs-google working, yeah.
<azizLIGHT> whats the next step
<nacc> azizLIGHT: what do you mean? those are two steps
<crendel> FoeHammered: give thunar a go! it's nice and similarly lightweight
<azizLIGHT> i meant what are the steps. 1) go nvidia latest or ppa-purge and use nouveau 2) do hwe upgrade command. is that right?
<FoeHammered> Is there anything I should know about how to go about that?
<FoeHammered> 'Cause PCManFM might be a little too light for my tastes. I've struggled a bit with it.
<crendel> FoeHammered: i think you can just grab it off synaptic and make it your default
<crendel> FoeHammered: pretty straightforward. it also uses gvfs, so you should be able to use what you've done for drive already
<crendel> FoeHammered: then I think there's a thunar-dropbox package out there
<nacc> azizLIGHT: again, I am not an expert, i've not done it, but it does feel like you need to decide on 1) and do it, then do 2)
<azizLIGHT> hmmm okay
<FoeHammered> There is, in fact, a thunar-dropbox package.
<crendel> FoeHammered: whoo!
<FoeHammered> Yeah, it's one of the reasons I was quick to say "maaaaaybe Thunar is the ticket."
<crendel> well, "FoeHammered", "hammer", mjölnir, Thor, "Thunar"
<crendel> seems like a natural connection :)
 * FoeHammered laughs.
<FoeHammered> That said, FoeHammer is Glamdring, which is Tolkien, which is different.
<crendel> hot damn
<FoeHammered> Yeah, I use Glamdring primarily from my phone.
<crendel> get out of this channel and into my life
 * FoeHammered laughs.
<FoeHammered> o/~ and into my car o/~
<crendel> haha
<zleap> hi does ubuntu one still exist
<Aurorasaura> can multiple drives have the same mount point?
<Zambzz> anyone help me please, tried switching to unity8 in 16.10 but now im stuck in a black screen, tried using startx but shows me no interface options, tried restarting lightdm but nothing, what doni need to type to revert bk to unity 7?
<Epx998> hmm what the heck -> ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<Epx998>  dont understand why this is happening all of a sudden on new installs
<crendel> Epx998: did you do ssh -vvv?
<crendel> Zambzz: does the blank screen happen before or after logging in with lighdm?
<Zambzz> i have no login screen but then i think i put it to log me in automaticly
<uRock> Installing ubuntu server and at the screen to select services, am I correct in thinking "virtual machine host" means being set for VMs to run within it?
<Epx998> crendel: yeah -> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d5bacbe23a0fb9e71ef1733c1e68f8ac
<crendel> Zambzz: what's in ~/.dmrc?
<compdoc> uRock, yeah, using kvm
<compdoc> qemu-kvm
<uRock> compdoc, thanks
<compdoc> and virsh
<nacc> Epx998: did you look at the -vvv output as suggested earlier?
<Epx998> naac: I did, if there is an obvious error in the gist i pasted, I am not seeing it.  never had this happen before.
<nacc> Epx998: sorry, didn't see the gist earlier?
<Zambzz> crendel, it says Session=unity8
<Epx998> nacc: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d5bacbe23a0fb9e71ef1733c1e68f8ac
<nacc> Epx998: i take it you're on a raspbian?
<Epx998> maybe some firewall is happening
<crendel> Zambzz: hm, if unity7 is still installed, try replacing it with unity7
<crendel> Zambzz: if i were you I'd try to figure out why unity8 is hanging though. try checking the lightdm logs and ~/.xsession-errors
<zleap> i think you disable the firewall by using sudo service ufw stop (but don't quote me on that
<nacc> Epx998: i'm not sure, but i don't think that's ubuntu -- and it's hard to tell but i'd guess maybe a key mismatch?
<Epx998> nacc: yes, but i've tried from different servers
<zleap> if ytou disable the firewall and it works you know the firewall was possibly causing the issue
<Epx998> nacc: I tried from a server thats never connected. hmm.
<Bashing-om> Zambzz: A thought; at the login box session dropdowm, can you not choose unity7 ?
<crendel> Epx998: are you trying to connect with identity files? what's the command you're issuing
<Zambzz> Crendel, errors just keep repeating "unity8-dash main process (2968) killed by ABRT Signal
<Epx998> nacc: no identify files are benig specified
<nacc> Epx998: does the server indicate anything in its logs?
<Zambzz> could it be my vpn client interfering as launches the pass window as sooon as i startup?
<Zambzz> its not the best coded vpn client,msecure and works but could be better
<Epx998> nacc: nothing that I can see, checking to see if something pops up
<crendel> Zambzz: possibly... does that prompt actually pop up?
<Zambzz> only when i type startx, overwise i can see anything due to black screen
<Zambzz> cant*
<azizLIGHT> when i do  ' dpkg -l | grep xedgers ' i see a bunch of packages with rc in the front: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24081254/ . if i dont want any xedgers stuff lingering on my system, what should i do? it seems like some of it is installed even though it says rc? heres apt-cache policy of those packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24081262/
<Zambzz> btw changing the ~/.dmrc to unity 7 did nothing
<nacc> !ppa-purge | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<azizLIGHT> nacc: i already have run ppa-purge on xorg-edgers
<crendel> Zambzz: hm. you could try reinstalling lightdm and unity8 from apt-get
<azizLIGHT> this is packages that have ubuntu repo versions but configs or something from xorg-edgers ppa lingering? im noit sure
<nacc> azizLIGHT: you have other ppas than xorg-edgers
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed.... - dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge - .
<crendel> Zambzz: and removing ~/.cache might help (possibly try that before)
<Epx998> nacc: I wonder if my preseed is wrong all of a sdden
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: ma man
<Epx998> nacc: its my dhcp server
<nacc> Epx998: hrm
<Epx998> nacc: I am testing dnsmasq/tftp for 14 and 16, new setup - when i disable dnsmsaq and reable the legacy dhcp, it works
<Zambzz> whats then command to reinstall, im still beginnger when it comes to this stuff
<Epx998> workmate wanted me to try a new dnsmasq.conf he wrote - day he left, that bastard.
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: that did the trick. thanks
#ubuntu 2017-02-28
<crendel> Zambzz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm unity8-desktop-session
<Zambzz> thanks 😀
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: :) of course . Now if ya can just get stable on a default install .
<causative> I've been having a problem where my game repeatedly freezes for a second at a time, and I've noticed that each time this happens, my CPU0 usage drops to zero for a brief period... so maybe there is something wrong with CPU0, is t here any way to disable it?  if I try echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/online I get permission denied (I can disable the other 7 CPUs)
<causative> or I'd like to switch some other CPU to CPU0
<FoeHammered> oscar mike golf i learned so much today thank y'all
<nacc> causative: if you really have an issue with cpu 0, that measn you probalby have a hardware issue.
<nacc> causative: most likely, given that you're playing a game on it, cpu 0 is really thread 0 or so
<causative> nacc, I have disabled the other 7 CPUs, andI'm watching my system monitor performance widget
<causative> so it's def CPU 0
<causative> also this is not just this one application, I have had similar freezes at other times, this is just when it's more of a problem
<nacc> causative: "CPU" is just the Linux terminology, it's really a logical thing, not a physical thing.
<nacc> causative: it seems incredibly unikely that only your thread 0 would have physical issues and none of the others
<Gongoj> Question. In bash is it possible to inject a keystroke through a script to automatically accept a license?
<causative> it's a single threaded program
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: well i think im stable now. the whole reason im trying to get to HWE 4.4 was xbox one controller support. but im hearing from my other hcannels that i should just a newer version of xpad
<azizLIGHT> ive been doing this all wrong eh
<azizLIGHT> and causing my self and all of you such headaches
<nacc> causative: do you understand cpu topology?
<causative> nacc, are you telling me that /proc/cpuinfo is purely logical and has no correspondence to my hardware, even t hough it lists 8 CPUs and that is my hardware?
<nacc> causative: when i said thread 0 it had nothing to do with your software threads
<nacc> Gongoj: you could use expect
<nacc> Gongoj: or `yes`
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: All a process of learning . there is the care and feeding of your 'buntu :P
<Gongoj> For instance the command 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ext-pack' needs me to use the keys tab spacebar spacebar to accept agreement. Can this automated?
<nacc> Gongoj: you don't want to automate, genearlly, accepting agreements
<nacc> causative: no, i am saying that if /proc/cpuinfo says you ahve 8 cpus, it means you ahve 8 logical cpus. It does not mean you physically have 8 cpus. Which means that even if you did disable logical CPU 0, that if your hardware is that broken, there's probably something else wrong
<causative> nacc, I am not aware of an alternate meaning of thread than software threads, and googling doesn't turn up much, can you give me a link?
<Gongoj> i just want to automate my virtualbox installation as much as possible.
<nacc> causative: SMT?
<nacc> causative: Symmetric Multi-Threading
<UserUS> Gonoj: Yes, you can write a simple script and have it execute at a certain time
<causative> nacc, there may be something wrong, I did get some weird CPU pipeline errors some months ago though they haven't returned
<Gongoj> From the example I gave I don't know how to automate the accepting of the license.
<causative> but it seems it might be possible the error is just in one specific core
<causative> and I want to disable that core and see if it helps
<causative> except I'm not able to disable cpu0, just the others
<UserUS> causative: that will cause a logical failure, it will get bad blocks
<nacc> causative: i don't think you understand how computer hardware works, or the likelihood of only one core being bad, but let me look
<nacc> UserUS: what? cores have nothing to do with blocks
<nacc> causative: you oculd isolcpus=0 and see if stuff just doesn't get scheduled on logical cpu 0
<UserUS> nacc: it will lead to that with the miswrites if all but one logical unit is left
<nacc> UserUS: what are you talking about?
<nacc> UserUS: 'all but one logical unit'?
<UserUS> nacc: so if he disable the other 7
<nacc> causative: alternatively, i think you need to pass 'cpu0_hotplug=1'
<Zambzz> credel, well that didn't work 😢
<causative> I would enable one of the other 7 before disabling 0
<Zambzz> crendel*
<nacc> causative: generally, cpu0 isn't hotpluggable, because there are lots of assumptions
<nacc> UserUS: you can't disable all your cpus
<nacc> causative: --^
<nacc> causative: so you don't need to worry abou tthat
<UserUS> nacc: oh well good
<Alessandro_> Hello. I'm having some issues using MariaDB on Ubuntu 16.04. I install it with "apt-get install mariadb-server mariadb-client". When I run "mysql -uroot", however, I get "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'". I then run mysql_safe_installation and set a password for the root user, and I still get the same error over and over again when logging in with "mysql -uroot -p" and typing the correct password. any hint?
<nacc> UserUS: which is why i asked what you were talkinga bout. Because if you could, then where you would 'you' (the shell you're running) be running?
<UserUS> nacc: exactly
<Gongoj> Ugh okay thanks
<nacc> UserUS: what does that at all ahve to do with bad blocks?
<nacc> causative: without cpu0, you won't be able to suspend/resume, some machines also won't poweroff wihtout it
<causative> nacc, pardon me if this is a silly question, is there any way to direct it so that CPU 0 is still CPU 0, but the game's thread is forced to run on a different CPU?
<nacc> causative: yes
<Zambzz> ooo crendel for some reason by entering recovery mode and then exiting it got me bk to login and now i see stuff
<nacc> causative: also, i think the ubuntu kernel does not set CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 so it won't matter, you still can't hotplug it :)
<UserUS> nacc: well, if somehow you could theoretically stay connected after disabling them, the drive could fail
<nacc> UserUS: that is, as far as I can tell, gibberish
<Zambzz> my problem is solved, thanks for the help guys
<nacc> UserUS: and not useful in a support channel
<UserUS> nacc: you asked what I meant
<nacc> causative: taskset
<nacc> UserUS: and i think what you are saying you meant is 'if you could run a process without any cpus online, you could get bad blocks'. Which is ... gibberish.
<zach2825> hello, does anybody here use LXC?
<nacc> zach2825: LXD, but I have also used LXC (there is also #lxcontainers)
<zach2825> lxc network used to be a command but now its gone in version 2.0.9
<UserUS> nacc: to suggest that a memory failure could happen?
<zach2825> and i can't figure out how to do networking stuff
<nacc> zach2825: lxc != lxd
<crendel> Zambzz: no problem, good luck :)
<Alessandro_> Hello. I'm having some issues using MariaDB on Ubuntu 16.04. I install it with "apt-get install mariadb-server mariadb-client". When I run "mysql -uroot", however, I get "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'". I then run mysql_safe_installation and set a password for the root user, and I still get the same error over and over again when logging in with "mysql -uroot -p" and typing the correct password. any hint?
<nacc> Alessandro_: may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Alessandro_> nacc thanks
<nacc> UserUS: fine, 'if you could run a process without any cpus online, you could see a memory failure'. a) vacuously true and b) it doesn't make any sense. Please drop it.
<UserUS> nacc: I will. But you should do some research.
<causative> thanks nacc  i tried taskset, no improvement, guess i need to look elsewhere, try isolcpus=0, or give up
<nacc> causative: with taskset did you isolate it to not cpu 0? did cpu 0 still get used?
<causative> command was taskset -p fe 5856, previously it was ff
<causative> I don't know how to check if cpu 0 is still getting used
<nacc> causative: taskset -p pid
<nacc> causative: how were you checking if it was getting used before??
<causative> that's how i checked
<causative> thought you meant something else
<causative> yes, it's fe now
<nacc> causative: but how did you check before?
<causative> taskset -p 5856
<causative> before you talked to me i turned all the other CPUs off so what I saw in the system monitor widget had to be on CPU0
<nacc> causative: no, i meant earlier you saw that cpu 0 was dropping off or whatever
<nacc> causative: also, you did turn some other cpus back on, right?
<zerorax> anyone else using mariadb have a problem with the current version in the repo hanging right after you start it?
<causative> yeah i turned them all back on
<zerorax> *16.04
<Grasdorvo> o
<causative> specifically the monitor is called indicator-multiload
<nacc> causative: the thing is if cpu0 is glitchy, then anything runnng on cpu0 will lead to issues
<nacc> causative: so it doesn't really make sense to just try and taskset the one task you care about, other stuff is running too
<causative> you think I should try tasksetting all processes to fe?
<nacc> causative: you won't be able to probably
<nacc> causative: isolcpus is probably easier to do
<betabot> Hi, I accidentally reformatted my EFI boot partition (/dev/sda1). Is there any way to reinstall grub? grub-install complains that it can't find the EFI directory...
<pavlos> betabot, http://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/reinstalling-grub2-efi-partition
<causative> nacc, I had a crash, did you say anything after I said "yeah I turned them all back on"?
<nacc> causative: it's probably insufficient to just taskset your game
<nacc> causative: as anything running on cpu0 may cause the issue
<betabot> pavlos: great, thanks. Moment of truth... :P
<nacc> causative: i would try isolcpus
<causative> ok
<causative> thanks for your help I'll try it later
<arturo> Hey y'all
<arturo> Anyone alive?
<saber__> hi
<saber__> any one here ?
<cfhowlett> topic is ubuntu support,  ask your suppport questions, saber
<saber__> i want to install dovecot
<saber__> but i have this error
<saber__> dpkg: error processing dovecot-imapd (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  dovecot-imapd E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<uub> hi
<Aurorasaura> I am having the hardest time finding info on how to make sdb,sdc,sdd all one big volume on Ubuntu server no gui.
<nacc> Aurorasaura: do you mean software RAID?
<nacc> Aurorasaura: mdadm is what you want
<uub> rsync works with plain IP addreses - but not with hostnames (that are defined in /etc/hosts) :(
<Aurorasaura> Kinda but all the drives are different sizes
<uub> I first have to resolve the hostname by myself and replace it with its IP address in a rsync command to make it actually work
<uub> why?
<nacc> Aurorasaura: oh then you want LVM
<Aurorasaura> I am trying that lol but the documentation is so hard to follow
<nacc> uub: that's not generally true, i don't think
<OerHeks> nacc + 1 LVM
<OerHeks> pretty easy example, even *i* can do it >>> https://www.howtogeek.com/211937/how-to-use-lvm-on-ubuntu-for-easy-partition-resizing-and-snapshots/
<OerHeks> * with gui
<nacc> uub: rsync probably relies on the system resolver, so if `nslookup` can't resolve a hostname you provide, rsync won't either
<uub> nacc: indeed, just found a strange vagrant-hostmanager vs dnsmasq that works without it :O
<Aurorasaura> ty nacc .
<Frank22> why is emerson such a queen that abuses ops...
<Frank22> queenie that is a meanie
<BlueLobster> poop
<BlueLobster> butts
<ikonia> please stop
<Frank22> freenode has some real fag ops
<Frank22> EMERSON
<Frank22> fag op
<Frank22> little dick
<gnomethrower> thanks ikonia
<Aurorasaura> nacc, Thank you! Finally figured it out! :D
<texla> Upon opening 16.04.1 it goes to grub menu there i chose ubuntu on sda6 the next window has 20 kernel and kernel recovery entries I want to remove these entries down to the current and 1 old kernel
<OerHeks> texla, autoremove would do that, and keep your current and previous kernel
<OerHeks> sudo apt autoremove
<texla> OerHeks,  tried that command it only removed entries from synaptic
<OerHeks> texla is you are still on 16.04.1, please upgrade with sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # to go to 16.04.2
<OerHeks> no, not only packages, but also grub is regenerated... that takes a while
<Celestia> Im curius. i need to find a i686 version of ubuntu, where may i find such an file?
<OerHeks> Celestia, use the i386 version
<Celestia> OerHerks, i cant find it
<OerHeks> direct link > http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Celestia> thank you
<Celestia> i need to set it up on my grandmothers old HP Pavilion
<texla> OerHeks, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> texla, oke, then you are on 16.04.2 already > hostnamectl status
<OerHeks> Operating System: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<OerHeks>             Kernel: Linux 4.4.0-64-generic
<texla> OerHeks, 4.4.0-31-generic
<OerHeks> oh, you are one kernel behind, reboot perhaps?
<texla> OerHeks, Still 31 the first entry on grub 2.02 9ubuntu 1.12
<OerHeks> texla, odd ..
<barkintosh> bye
<BHSPiMonkey> Using Ubuntu 16.04 (standard flavor with Unity) and my screen never auto-locks, despite my "Brightness & Lock" settings having Lock "ON" and set to "Lock screen after: 1 minute"
<BHSPiMonkey> (Correction: 16.10)
<BHSPiMonkey> I've tried turning Lock off and back on, and changing the lock timeout to 30 seconds, and it still never locks on its own. I'm monitoring xinput events and nothing is happening that would reset the idle timer. How can I debug this?
<BHSPiMonkey> I'm able to manually lock via the power menu and the keyboard shortcut; it's only the automatic timer that isn't working. I'm not sure how Unity determines how long I've been "idle" (so that I can monitor that myself or add some logging)
<lotuspsychje> BHSPiMonkey: system up to date to latest? syslog/dmesg showing usefull errors?
<backbox> any one from E-G-Y-P-T HERE
<aavrug> Hello evryone!
<backbox> HI
<OerHeks> BHSPiMonkey, install dconf, and look in org.gnome.desktop.screensaver + org.gnome.desktop.session ?
<aavrug> I have upgraded Ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 and restarted it. But now my system is not booting getting error Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.
<aavrug> Also getting usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error 110
<E-G-Y-P-T> HI ALL
<BHSPiMonkey> lotuspsychje: yes, and nothing is written to syslog/dmesg during my 30-second test periods
<OerHeks> E-G-Y-P-T, join  #ubuntu-eg for egypt support :-)
<test> hi all
<Guest96509> i am a meer test
<OerHeks> !test
<E-G-Y-P-T> THX
<Guest96509> beep
<kostkon> BHSPiMonkey, checked in ~/.xsession-errors as well?
<Guest96509> I check in all my errors, for reall yo.
<Guest96509> check one, check one.
<Guest96509> check two.
<Guest96509> in and out, to the side and left again!
<Guest96509> check check one!
<OerHeks> Guest96509, is there any ubuntu support question in that?
<BHSPiMonkey> OerHeks: in .screensaver, lock-delay and lock-enabled correspond with what's in my Brightness & Lock settings (30 and true). In .session, idle-delay is set to 300 (corresponding to the 5-minute "turn off screen" setting I've selected, also in Brightness & Lock)
<Guest96509> OerHeks: Ubuntu sux0rz
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<OerHeks> chatter29, no slaves here, go away
<E-G-Y-P-T> thx oerheks
<Guest96509> thats meean, i wanted to join his crew
<Guest96509> the alllloooooww acccchhhhnar
<Guest96509> anyways
<Guest96509> i think pacman > apt-get
<Guest96509> j00 guys know ubuntu spies on you right?
<BHSPiMonkey> kostkon: there's some output there that might be relevant, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to be sure: https://ghostbin.com/paste/rn7py
<Guest96509> It is like the AntiChrist, basically .. Ubuntu is the new Windows ME.
<Guest96509> I would all rm -rf / now.
<Guest96509> see they're listening tome ^^
<Guest96509> Ubuntu is the DEVIL.
<Guest96509> ___________________
<Guest96509> I am the slayer of devils.
<Guest96509> i come to slay the
<Guest96509> BHSPiMonkey: you like Ubuntuno?
<Guest96509> WHy not just burn your eyes out with acid
<plgos> someone ban him
<OerHeks> !ops
<Guest96509> plgos: come on you gotta agree though?
<Guest96509> !flops
<Guest96509> I am spreading my word
<Guest96509> that ubuntu suckszx0r
<BHSPiMonkey> kostkon: though despite those last messages, I can confirm that unity-settings-daemon is indeed running right now (I actually have no idea what process actually watches the clock and auto-locks the screen)
<Guest96509> terribly
<BHSPiMonkey> If I knew which program was supposed to be responsible for the auto-lock timer, I would have started digging into source code by now
<BHSPiMonkey> As far as I can tell, Unity uses the same conf keys that gnome-screensaver would, but has its own homegrown implementation
<kostkon> BHSPiMonkey, well you could   tail -f the xsession error file and see if you are getting the same error message when the screensaver lock is supposed to fire up
<BHSPiMonkey> will do
<BHSPiMonkey> Nope, no new lines after the 30 sec.
<kostkon> BHSPiMonkey, it could be random then
<BHSPiMonkey> I wish it were more obvious what mechanism is supposed to enforce the timeout (so I could make sure that process is running), and subsequently how that process determines if you've been idle (so I can monitor whatever events it's monitoring)
<lotuspsychje> BHSPiMonkey: did you have this on previous ubuntu versions?
<BHSPiMonkey> lotuspsychje: I've had this problem for a long time, I've just given up various other times I've tried to investigate. And when I boot to an ubuntu live installer on this machine, there isn't a problem.
<BHSPiMonkey> I'm really keen on figuring out what in my current install is preventing it from working as described
<lotuspsychje> BHSPiMonkey: wondering if different kernels test would influence this, have you tried to !bug it yet?
<BHSPiMonkey> (And to be honest it's a bit of a problem when the Settings app tells you a security setting is "on" when it really isn't)
<acidchild> I have a thinkpad t460s with 16.04 and 4.10.1-041001-generic. When i close my laptop lid the laptop does not suspend, when i lift it up it seems to suspend on second close. I have found some bug reports about it 'freezing' on the lid being closed, i don't know if it's related. I attempted the fix with no luck. How entire sure how to fix this. Any advise would be apprciated.
<OerHeks> acidchild,  how did you install that 4.10 kernel ? from mainline?
<acidchild> yes
<OerHeks> that repo is for testing, file a bugreport
<OerHeks> !mainline
<BHSPiMonkey> lotuspsychje: not sure... it'll be pretty time consuming to install a bunch of kernels and bisect :(
<acidchild> the issue exists in the stock kernel with Xubuntu (can't remember which one) and the last couple of testing mainline releases.
<OerHeks> oh, ubottu is offline
<BHSPiMonkey> I'll probably end up doing a full checkout of unity source repos when I get home and start digging. I really hate this issue
<acidchild> OerHeks: what does the bot say when you do !mainline? :)
<OerHeks> acidchild, it points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds , where is stated that it is for testing
<lotuspsychje> BHSPiMonkey: i strongly reccomend to test 16.04.2 LTS also on your issue, to compare
<acidchild> OerHeks: so unrelated to my issue. ok
<OerHeks> acidchild, you tried, and you claim it is in previous kernels too, so mention that in the bugreport?
<OerHeks> acidchild, did you search in bugs for your machine + close lid ??
<acidchild> OerHeks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/395428/laptop-does-not-suspend-when-lid-is-closed
<acidchild> it's very hard to tell what the laptop is doing when the lid is closed, it's possible it's not suspending at all.
<acidchild> i'll give the work around in the forum a go but it seems weird this issue exists at all.
<Condor_Peregrino> Hellow guys, I was wondering if someone could help me with the next problem. I recently installeda HDD drive to my computer and I encrypted it. The thing is after putting the password to open it etc. It says that I do not have the permissions to enter  "The file could not be saved because yo do not have the propers permissios. Choose antoher save directory.
<acidchild> how did you encrypt the drive?
<acidchild> is this your base OS drive or is this an additional disk?
<Condor_Peregrino> acidchild: I encrypted when I installed the system; this is an HDD drive that I want to use only to store files. M
<acidchild> OerHeks: or it is something as simple as -> http://i.imgur.com/wAKG5JB.png :p
<acidchild> Condor_Peregrino: screenshot/pastebin please. the real error is needed.
<Condor_Peregrino> acidchild: ok give me a sec please
<Condor_Peregrino> acidchild:https://imgur.com/a/8C7RF
<acidchild> what initiates this error?
<acidchild> what are you doing that causes this.
<jamesd> Condor_Peregrino: save it in your home directory or  /tmp or /var/tmp  or fix the permissions on where you want the file to be
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: ¿Can I change the level of permissions that that drive has in certain times only?
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: ¿how can i change the persmissions?
<jamesd>     sudo -s
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: ¿And what will be the commands?
<jamesd> chown your-user-name  /some/directory/you/are/interested/in
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: will the permissions be permanent?
<jamesd> or chmod 7777 /some/diretory/you/want/to/write/too   #note this is not a good idea if you care about security
<jamesd> it will make your user id the owner of the files in the directory.
<jamesd> if you own the files usually you can write to them
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: oh nice!,let me try it out
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: it worked!!!!
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: many thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | jamesd
<jamesd> i may need to go on a diet if i get cookies for helping users for chown... what will they give me for a  1 liner shell script ;-p
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: well I have a question that is a little bit for difficutl
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: difficult
<jamesd> ok
<Condor_Peregrino> jamesd: well I want to run a Virtual Box image on this HDD drive. ¿Will this virtual machine will be always available?, in the senses that obviously I need the password of the hard-drive but after that will I have to use chown all the time?.
<jamesd> Condor_Peregrino: now that you have done chown you own the file you can make changes to it...  you can start the virtualbox image headless and i think there are ways to have it autostart headless when you power on hte machine but haven't looked at that in years..
<Joey__> hi 16.04 question. I would like to install mono complete for version 3.2.8 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/mono-complete) how would I specify that I want this version and not 4.2.1.102?
<jamesd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92019/how-to-install-specific-ubuntu-packages-with-exact-version
<Joey__> thanks! so I can do apt-get install mono-complete=... would I specify 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4 in my case then? the whole thing +dfsg-4ubuntu4 included?
<Joey__> looks like it
<jamesd> Joey__: becareful  locking your self into a specific version, security bugs do occur, if you use only an old version your data could be at risk
<Joey__> I have a software that doesn't run on the latest version
<Joey__> it says it doesn't find the version (I did an apt-get update)
<Joey__> do I need to add a repository url where to go look?
<uRock> Joey__, are you looking for mono repo?
<Joey__> yeah I need an older version
<Joey__> I tried with the info for pinned release on the mono-project website but that didn't work, it kept installing the latest version
<Joey__> so now I'm trying 16.04 because I saw it had a package, but that says 'version not found'
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<uRock> https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/mono-complete Joey__
<HikaruBG> I am trying to create a ubuntu service in /etc/init.d that will run a server for me, but it don't run...  I can provide the code - anyone help!
<uRock> What service?
<Joey__> uRock that's not the version I need... I would need this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/i386/mono-complete/3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu4
<uRock> This isn't VagueBook
<HikaruBG> i would like to install WSO2 server as a service, according the instructions.
<uRock> Joey__, getting an older version to work may not be very easy as you will also have to take care of dependancies which aren't likely to be in the repo either.
<Allen_Oaks> BOATS AND HOES....BITCHES!
<ems36> yep
<saber> hi
<saber> i need help
<Bashing-om> !help | saber
<ubot93> saber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24082436/
<saber> :D Here is up
<Ben64> saber: this channel only supports ubuntu, you appear to be using debian
<saber> aha
<saber> okey no proplem :D
<HikaruBG> I am trying to run this as init.d service. It won't run and I can't see why. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24082457/
<raccoonsrage> hello
<raccoonsrage> anyone willing to help a beginner with a bit of guidance getting my ubuntu server set up? i have all my keys in order on my other machines but not sure the next steps for making my server have the ability to be SSH'd in on a different network
<raccoonsrage> running 16.04 on an old macbook
<raccoonsrage> do i need to own a real domain?
<uRock> You should just need to know your public IP and set up port farwarding on your router.
<raccoonsrage> and then just ssh into that IP?
<uRock> Yup, you should be able to run "ssh name@a.b.c.d"
<raccoonsrage> awesome, gonna fool around with that
<raccoonsrage> thanks uRock
<uRock> yw
<raccoonsrage> you, rock
<uRock> lol
<raccoonsrage> testing brb
<stanford_ai> Every time my ubuntu 14.04 updates, the wifi stops working. Why is it doing this again, and again??????
<BHSPiMonkey> lotuspsychje / OerHeks - Thanks for the leads on the screen lock issue. Turns out the "Lock screen after" timeout setting starts counting *after* the "Turn screen off when inactive for" timeout has been reached. The two options aren't even presented under the same subheading so it's quite unclear that they are connected...
<stanford_ai> should I disable all updates? ubuntu is annoying as fuck
<BHSPiMonkey> Nevertheless the timer is working, so I guess there's no issue there. I might open a bug to propose making the settings UI for those options a little more self-documenting
<BHSPiMonkey> (or to allow for the lock timeout to happen -before- the screen poweroff timeout, which is what I was expecting / wanting)
<raccoonsrage> uRock is it going to be the same SSH as before?
<BHSPiMonkey> stanford_ai: never heard of that happening. Have you opened a bug report with details about your system and the steps to reproduce? In the meantime you might want to stick to security updates only
<raccoonsrage> i have it forwarding for the machine running ubuntu
<stanford_ai> BHSPiMonkey, I don't even know how to file a bug report, how to reproduce it, or what info to send. I want to do work
<uRock> raccoonsrage, If running it from outside the LAN, then you'll have to use you public IP address
<dennis___> hey
<dennis___> do any of you know java?
<raccoonsrage> i was trying to do it from my mobile hotspot
<uRock> I drink it every day
<uRock> raccoonsrage, you should be able to find it by going to whatismyip.com or something like that.
<dennis___> uRock, could you tell me why my scanner is terminating early?
<uRock> not sure on that
<dennis___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24082722/
<dennis___> its happening when i type recursive but not when i type iterative
<BHSPiMonkey> stanford_ai: I feel you. To me personally, (a) figuring out the cause or (b) using a different NIC are easeier options than (c) switching OS, but that's your call.
<BHSPiMonkey> !bug
<ubot93> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BHSPiMonkey> stanford_ai: ^
<resu> I'd liket to filter zmap output to show only responses, does anyone know how?
<raccoonsrage> do i only need to add forwarding to my ubuntu host machine?
<uRock> raccoonsrage, on my router I have to input the port to be forwarded, then the address and port of the internal host.
<dennis___> can anyone please help me find whats going wrong?
<dennis___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24082722/
<raccoonsrage> trying to configure this ATT router
<raccoonsrage> public gateway address?
<raccoonsrage> fucking at&t
<lotuspsychje> !language | raccoonsrage
<ubot93> raccoonsrage: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<raccoonsrage> sorry
<raccoonsrage> frustrations :)
<lotuspsychje> raccoonsrage: have you tried the ##networking channel?
<raccoonsrage> no, may be a good idea
<raccoonsrage> ty
<hitman1> I have to split my display. I have 3 monitors. How to since my CPU only have 1 VGA port and no HDMI ?
<arunpyasi> hello people !! I am having issue with my MIC. It works fine in Windows 10 but not in Ubuntu !!
<hitman1> I I purchase video card will it solve my problem ?
<arunpyasi> what might be the reason ?
<raccoonsrage> microphone?
<hitman1> Since VC too have 1 VGA port and I need 3 to connect 3 monitors.
<hateball> hitman1: If you get a dedicated GPU the internal (cpu) wont be used. So you'll want a card with 3 outputs
<hateball> hitman1: With displayport it is also possible to daisychain from a single port
<arunpyasi> raccoonsrage, yes, the internal mic of laptop
<raccoonsrage> make sure you have all the drivers installed
<hitman1> hateball, I saw few cards on amazon but they all have 1 VGA and 1 HDMI.
<raccoonsrage> i had to add a couple that were missing after switching over
<hitman1> And I need atleast 3 VGA or 3 HDMIs.
<arunpyasi> raccoonsrage, I have pavucontrol
<hateball> arunpyasi: how are you determining "not working"? Have you tried recording in e.g Audacity?
<hitman1> How it is possible with display port ?
<arunpyasi> raccoonsrage, which driver do you recommend for that ?
<hateball> hitman1: https://www.displayport.org/cables/driving-multiple-displays-from-a-single-displayport-output/
<arunpyasi> hateball, yes, tried in Audacity
<hateball> arunpyasi: have you made sure the device is not muted? run "alsamixer" in a terminal to see if that is the case
<hitman1> arunpyasi, what a nick lol .. :D
<cb007> hitman1: better than ours :p
<hitman1> Once I choosed Bhaiyaji as nick :p
<arunpyasi> hateball, no, its not muted
<arunpyasi> hitman1, haha :D
<ubuntu_n00b> When running ubuntu 16.04 on an AWS i3 instance and testing an NVMe local disk with bonnie++, I see file system errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24082839/
<arunpyasi> hitman1, mine is the same :D
<ubuntu_n00b> I'm following up with AWS support, but does it also make sense to file an Ubuntu issue?
<arunpyasi> hateball, ok, just got it working but has a lot noise
<arunpyasi> and distortion
<hateball> arunpyasi: what chipset is it? "lspci"
<hateball> arunpyasi: it's possible you need to supply some kernel options for it to behave properly
<arunpyasi> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
<hitman1> hateball, I didn't get the displayport concept
<hitman1> Should I need to buy something ?
<raccoonsrage> no
<hitman1> Then How can I split displays on different monitors using display ports >?
<hateball> hitman1: well it depends on you having monitors with displayport
<hitman1> hateball, My monitors only have 1 port and that is VGA.
<hateball> hitman1: well then you'd need a GPU with 3 total outputs, be it VGA+HDMI+DP, and use adapters for HDMI->VGA and DP->VGA
<hateball> hitman1: anyhow, it's not really Ubuntu related, ##hardware would be a better place
<hitman1> If I need to buy a video card then which one should I go for as my sole purpose is split display and not gaming.
<hitman1> hateball, ok
<hitman1> thnz
<Guest6130> quit
<Guest6130> exit
<Guest6130> \q
<arunpyasi> cya everyone ! :)
<teli> guys. I deleted the default file manager, then restarted PC and now my backround is black. What do i do? im running 17.04
<teli_> guys help. I have no more background or icons and PC crashes as soon as I minimize firefox. on 17.04
<teli_> anyone?
<teli_> guys help. I have no more background or icons and PC crashes as soon as I minimize firefox. on 17.04
<boristheanimal> lol teli_
<alkisg> teli_: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<anddam> need some help with CUPS, the Brother MFC-250C with lpr driver and cupswrapper from manufacturer installed on top of default 16.04.2 using --force-all (thus not removing cups-bsd in lieu of lpr) will accept jobs -it's perfectly recognized via USB in CUPS, with the relative driver automatically selected- but will immediately mark them as completed without printing a thing
<anddam> ##cups has been silent almost two days now
<anddam> I reviewd most of the askubuntu/SO answers I could find, mostly outdated or trivial stuff like "how do I install a .deb file", I'm past that
<anddam> I don't see any error in CUPS webui logs
<anddam> I don't see any error in the unit file status
<aken> test
<alkisg> aken: test succeeded
<hitman1> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/gt-710-2gb - IS this supported by ubuntu ?
<Ben64> yes
<teli_> guys help. I have no more background or icons and PC crashes as soon as I minimize firefox. on 17.04
<FMan> lol
<anddam> there's a glitch in the matrix
<Edisto> when I type $export /home/admins/Downloads/VulkanSDK/1.0.42.0/x86_64 I am getting the error no such file or directory. What is the deal?
<FMan> umm, 17.04 is not an official release (so no support here)
<ducasse> teli_: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<teli_> does anyone know what to do? Im a noob
<ducasse> teli_: yes, ask in #ubuntu+1
<FMan> format and install 16.04.2 LTS
<alkisg> Edisto: the syntax is export VAR=VALUE, what are you trying to do?
<ducasse> teli_: if you are a newbie, you should not be running a development release
<Edisto> alkisg: ahhh... that worked thanks. Trying to install vulkan drivers so I can install proprietary amd drivers
<alkisg> np
<strk> I'm lost with resolv.conf, how do I query the libc view on the matter ?
<strk> simply adding entries in /etc/resolv.conf doesn't seem to have any effect (on nslookup "server" command, for example) -- is there any command to run for updating the dns servers ?
<hateball> strk: what version of ubuntu are you using? typically you are using network-manager and you should use that to change DNS servers
<hateball> and then there is dnsmasq that does caching
<hgth> How can I uninstall a font I installed via the gui font viewer?
<strk> hateball: 16.04, yes I'm usually using network-manager and only configuring via GUI but today I had a problem and was left outside of X (does network-manager require X ?) and to debug I've manually configured the interface (ifconfig) and routing (route) but found myself unable to deal with the resolver (as changes to /etc/resolv.conf were ineffective)
<hateball> strk: there is still nmcli
<Edisto> getting error "dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)" when trying to do sudo apt-get -f install. How do I bypass this error? Trying to update my gimp to 2.9.5
<strk> hateball: does it mean the network manager is now mandatory to use network ? I hope not ?
<EriC^^> Edisto: paste the whole output in a pastebin
<hateball> strk: no, but as long as you have it, it will overwrite configs etc
<Edisto> http://pastebin.com/fpVwTbcx
<strk> hateball: I stopped it as first thing while trying to do things manually
<strk> and quit dnsmasq too
<EriC^^> Edisto: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.9.5~89-0x0~ppa~86e101e_amd64.deb
<Edisto> woot thanks much =D
<EriC^^> :D np
<hateball> strk: I'm not sure why you dont just use nmcli
<alkisg> strk: stopping network manager doesn't undo the changes that it does upon its installation. So just start it again and use nmcli like hateball says.
<geirha> looks like a badly written trigger in that package. Probably a bash script using errexit in combination with pipefail
<vlt> Hello. I installed xrdp on an Ubuntu 16.04 system. My tests all looked fine but now users complain about not being able to login. There seems to be a 10 user limit. How can I remove this without disturbing users that are alrrady logged in and working?
<branches> Hello, is there a way to know which kernel driver my touchpad is using?
<ikevin> branches, try lsmod
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I'm on 14.04.2. Does upgrading to .5 enough for security updates for me till 2019 ?
<Haris> Does = I
<Haris> Does = Is
<cfhowlett> Haris, you should be on 14.04.5 which is the current version.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Haris> have php, php lib for mysql, mysql version changed between .2 and .5 ?
<cfhowlett> 14.04 is supported until 2019
<strk> hateball: ok I guess I'll surrender to network-manager, thanks for nmcli hint (I didn't know it)
<ikevin> Haris, you can update apt database and check php / mysql version with apt-cache show
<Haris> checking
<Haris> dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade are two separate things ?
<cfhowlett> YES
<Haris> dis-upgrade would upgrade pkgs till the same major release ?
<cfhowlett> Haris, ... within the same major release
<OnceMe> I get This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.
<OnceMe> Im not sure what sources are those, how can I check and also how to get rid of them?
<zamba> how do i check which version of the sftp protocol a server supports?
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, /more /etc/apt/sources.list
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> I also get this:
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, that would be more ...
<OnceMe> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBOBAR1Zwu8
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, yep... ppa are non-trusted
<OnceMe> but why is this ppa not found?
<cfhowlett> the 404 suggests that either the package has been dropped or that source is in error
<OnceMe> I used this to regularly update php
<OnceMe> how to fix the source?
<OnceMe> Should I remove this ppa?
<ikevin> zamba, sftp localhost, when logued, type "version"
<ikonia> OnceMe: talk to the ppa owner
<ikonia> OnceMe: this is why ppa's are not trusted
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, your choice.  I don't do ppa myself ...
<OnceMe> how do you install php then?
<OnceMe> also I see in sources.list.d some files
<OnceMe> those are ppa untrusted right?
<cfhowlett> from the main repos ... apt install php
<ikonia> OnceMe: you use the distro provided and maintained packages
<ikonia> that way you are guarenteed support for the lifecycle of the distro
<zamba> ikevin: thank you :)
<OnceMe> cfhowlett: but that php version is obsolete
<ikevin> zamba, you welcome
<ikonia> OnceMe: what version of ubuntu are you using
<OnceMe> 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> OnceMe: what version does that ship with ?
<ikonia> 5.4 ?
<OnceMe> yes
<ikevin> 5.6 i think
<ikevin> o:
<OnceMe> but I need fpm as well
<OnceMe> fpm is not included
<ikonia> OnceMe: so use a later version of ubuntu (16.04 lts for example which ships with 5 or 7)
<ikonia> OnceMe: and that way you get support for the full lifecycle
<OnceMe> I want 5.6.30
<ikonia> it doesn't really work like that
<ikonia> more so with fixes being back ported
<ikonia> the version will not always match upstream
<ikevin> OnceMe, why you wan't this specific version?
<OnceMe> because I have all I need in that version
<OnceMe> and on my production server, it's 5.6.30 aswell
<OnceMe> I want that to be matched
<ikonia> OnceMe: it doesn't work like that though
<OnceMe> I could used vagrant though
<OnceMe> ikonia: what it doesnt work?
<ikonia> OnceMe: ?
<OnceMe> OnceMe: it doesn't work like that though
<ikonia> OnceMe: you don't just pick an upstream version and say "I want that"
<vyddtu> Hello. Can i pastebin an Image at https://paste.ubuntu.com/ ??
<Ben64> vyddtu: imgur.com
<cfhowlett> vyddtu, yes?
<ikonia> vyddtu: no
<cfhowlett> screenshot the image then imgur it .. though why you would want to ...
<vyddtu> oops.. i want to paste an image somewhere before asking you people my query.
<Legal> vyddtu, yes. Open image in text editor, and then paste. :/ But use imgur maybe...
<vyddtu> Legal: let me try. thanks
<OnceMe> ikonia: so what do I do?
<ikonia> OnceMe: understand the versions the distro ships and pick a distro that supplies a support version that meets your requirements
<OnceMe> well you are saying I should use vagrant
<ikevin> OnceMe, or don't upgrade php/mysql (freeze your currents package)
<OnceMe> but I think its the best way anyway
<ikonia> OnceMe: not at all
<ikonia> I'mnot saying that at all
<ikevin> OnceMe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<Ben64> really bad idea ^
<ikonia> agreed
<ikevin> i know, but ...
<Ben64> ikevin: best not to give bad ideas out probably
<OnceMe> Ben64: would you recommend vagrant
<ikonia> no
<vyddtu> Hello. I want to reinstall my Ubuntu.[[[ http://picpaste.com/unnamed.png ]] This is my current Disk Architecture along with Windows 7 installed which i feel is not correct. Please suggest me right partitions for fresh Installation.
<OnceMe> why not
<Ben64> OnceMe: no
<ikonia> OnceMe: for the reasons I stated earlier
<ikonia> I have no idea why you think vagrant voids those reasons
<Ben64> vyddtu: why reinstall? and you should be able to boot the installer and choose to replace ubuntu
<vyddtu> Ben64: you mean i run the Ubuntu 16.04 DVD again and replace Ubuntu?
<Ben64> vyddtu: yeah that should work
<OnceMe> ikonia: it doesnt
<OnceMe> but can ensure my distro is the same across local, staging and production environment
<OnceMe> I use centos 6.8 on a local/staging platform
<ikonia> OnceMe: by using the same distro
<OnceMe> yes
<Ben64> yeah, then install centos 6.8
<OnceMe> thats why I need vagrant
<Ben64> no
<ikonia> no
<OnceMe> I like ubuntu as a home desktop
<ikonia> thats how you ensure it
<ikevin> OnceMe, if you wan't the same env as your production, clone your production server
<OnceMe> what?
<Ben64> either use ubuntu or use centos, you can't make them the same
<OnceMe> I know
<OnceMe> I use ubuntu
<Ben64> i don't think you do know
<OnceMe> for a home desktop, and when I develop apps, I use vagrant to run centos 6.8
<OnceMe> becuase thats my production server
<OnceMe> right?
<ikonia> use whatever technology you feel best to deliver a centos environment that mirrors your production server
<aavrug> Hello everyone!
<OnceMe> ok great, thanks
<aavrug> I have upgraded my Ubuntu OS to 16.04. Few MySQL tables are broken because Of that. Is there any way that I can downgrade MySQL to 5.5?
<ikonia> no
<OnceMe> aavrug: use vagrant
<ikonia> and tables won't break because of an upgrade
<ikonia> OnceMe: please stop telling people to blindly use vagrant
<ikonia> it is not the answer
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, do you work for vagrant or something??
<ikevin> aavrug, normally there a script to convert mysql database after upgrade
<aavrug> ikonia, yea it is in MySQL5.7 even from 5.6 there are lot of changes and because of that something broken
<aavrug> ikevin, what's that?
<OnceMe> cfhowlett: yes
<OnceMe> :D
<aavrug> OnceMe, why I use vagrant?
<Ben64> aavrug: you don't, it's not a solution
<aavrug> I don't think this is my solution
<ikonia> aavrug: you need to understand what is cause the problems and if it's really "tables" that are broken
<aavrug> Ben64, yea
<vyddtu> Ben64: actually my ubuntu /var used to get filled. Tired of solving this problem am trying re-install.
<ikevin> aavrug, what does mysql log said?
<Ben64> vyddtu: you'd probably have more luck solving the problem instead of reinstalling
<aavrug> ikonia, I got the error and tried to fix that but still getting same error like there is a comparuison using ">" operator which is working fine in 5.5 but from 5.6 it is not working. Even I tried to convert my tables to utf8-general-cli but still not working
<ikonia> you've just said things that don't make sense
<ikonia> you have a comparison in the sql thats failing, so you convert your tables to utf8 ?
<vyddtu> Ben64: i tried shifting /var to my my home director and making appropriate changes in fstab, but thats where i broke the system. it is working but shows errors.
<Ben64> vyddtu: why would you move /var to home???
<cfhowlett> vyddtu, wait, what?  why?
<aavrug> The table collation was latin-swedish-ci and I searched for the error I got that I have to change it to utf8...
<ikevin> aavrug, ">" operator work fine in mysql 5.7
<ikonia> aavrug: the first thing I would suggest you do is make a clean note of the problems/errors, then talk to the #mysql channel to understand how to deal with them
<ikonia> the problem isn't ubuntu, the problem is your application may need work to comply with the later mysql version
<ikevin> aavrug, "select 2 > 1 ;" said what?
<vyddtu> Ben64: My /var used to get filled and i was unable to install any more software when my root had much space. So i was suggested to merge /var with root partition and delete /var
<aavrug> ikonia, 1
<vyddtu> cfhowlett: sorry merge /var to root i meant
<cfhowlett> vyddtu, worst - advice - ever
<ikevin> aavrug, it mean the operator work, maybe you have problem with rom type
<vyddtu> cfhowlett: i was given this link to follow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89105/how-do-i-relocate-on-my-ubuntu-moveable-directories-var-and-usr
<aavrug> Btw I know it is MySQL related error but I have shortage of time that's why I was looking for a way to downgrade the MySQL version.
<ikevin> row*
<aavrug> But it seems there is no way to achieve that.
<ikonia> aavrug: not going to happen
<ikonia> aavrug: get everything documented and clear and talk to the experienced guys in #mysql
<ikonia> aavrug: they will be your quickest path to sucess
<aavrug> ok thanks
<aavrug> yea I think so
<ikonia> aavrug: you'll need to describe your problems clearly though
<ikevin> aavrug, be sure you row are INT (or any numeric type)
<aavrug> ok I'll check and thanks I'll take care of that.
<vyddtu_> sorry got disconnected :-(
<des_consolado> this resolvconf package... wtf is this? what was wrong with just having /etc/resolv.conf, nice and simple?
<ikonia> some people benifit from it with things like dnsmasq for vpn connections
<NotLim> des_consolado
<NotLim> you don't like resolvconf?
<des_consolado> NotLim: I don't think so, I haven't looked too much at it but it's certainly not as simple as the usual resolv.conf
<NotLim> yes
<NotLim> you just have to edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<NotLim> i think
<NotLim> then resolvconf -u
<g105b> I need to start multiple python scripts concurrently, and keep them running even if they fail. Is systemd the tool for the job?
<ikevin> g105b, yep it can
<g105b> More specifically, I know there are various tools around systemd (upstart, initd), and I wanted to make sure I have the terminology correct before googling.
<ikevin> g105b, it depend of the ubuntu version you use
<CFIL> I am looking for a parental control system for children, it should mainly be able to do two things: restrict computer and internet access times and log what the children are doing/which applications they are using. but the first one is more importan
<jk_> hi
<CFIL> does anyone know of such a thing?
<k1l_> g105b: upstart and sysvinit are not tools around systemd, all 3 are init systems.
<jk_> How are you?
<ikevin> CFIL, iirc, dnsmask can do this kind of things
<g105b> CFIL: Google Chrome browser has some good parental controls, unless your kids are trying to do something linux specific
<ikonia> isn't there a parental control thing built into the desktop ?
<g105b> ikevin: yes but that is too easy to google for.
<CFIL> ikonia, is it part of unity?
<ikonia> CFIL: not sure, I'm not sure it exists, I'm working from memory
<tatertots> CFIL: put some thought into a single silver bullet strategy....and the weakness of such a single silver bullet strategy....
<ikonia> there is this info from the ubuntu wiki using different tools https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<CFIL> ok thanks everyone
<CFIL> tatertots, I don't understand what you mean by that
<jk_> ping
<tatertots> CFIL: good luck
<cfhowlett> jk_,  the topic is ubuntu support.  ask your questions or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic,
<jk_> at me
<ikevin> CFIL, install ctparental and configur it at http://127.0.0.1/CTadmin/
<CFIL> ikevin, thanks, I am looking into that
<tatertots> CFIL: best analogy i can throw at you is......my automobile has seat belts AND air bags
<tatertots> if you still don't get it....i can't help you there
<CFIL> yes but this is just about some time control for children, not about car crashes. And if they put the effort into it and find some holes in the control program its not even bad, at least they had to think about how the system works
<tatertots> good luck with your endeavors
<g105b> If I put a new .service file in /lib/systemd/system will it load at boot time by default, or do I need to do some configuration to get it to start automatically?
<ikevin> g105b, you need to do a systemctl <your service name> enable
<EriC^^> *enable <service name>
<g105b> ikevin: and that will persist across multiple boots?
<ikevin> g105b, yes
<g105b> Cool, sounds simple.
<ikevin> EriC^^, +1 (sorry)
<alex73> Question: I have a lenovo t420. When I unplug my charger, it gives me an estimated time. But the estimate is very, very off. It will say like: "Estimated time left: 40 hours". What is causing that?
<elias_a> How do I open tabs in default terminal?
<elias_a> I see only "open new terminal window" option.
<k1l_> elias_a: like on a browser
<k1l_> ctrl+shift+t
<thegame> hi
<alex73> elias_a: what is the terminal?
<thegame> terminal is a cmd prompt
<alex73> (I use lubuntu LTS, I'm out of the loop)
<thegame> hi alex
<alex73> thegame: no I mean what is his default terminal
<thegame> who knows
<elias_a> k1l_: Does not work for me. :/
<thegame> where are u guys frm ?
<k1l_> the standard terminal on ubuntu is gnome-terminal
<k1l_> elias_a: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<thegame> yakety yak
<elias_a> k1l_: 16.04 LTS
<alex73> It's lxterminal then
<elias_a> And Gnome terminal in use.
<k1l_> elias_a: and desktop?
<thegame> hi alex
<thegame> alex
<thegame> alex
<cfhowlett> lxterminal?  only on lubuntu
<thegame> knock knock
<k1l_> alex73: no, lxterminal is not the standard terminal on ubuntu. its on Lubuntu since that uses lxde
<alex73> Oh my bad, sorry, brain is fried from no sleep
<alex73> I misread
<k1l_> thegame: keep this channel for technical support only
<thegame> die
<thegame> ok
<thegame> watsup ppl
<elias_a> k1l_: Unity
<thegame> mate
<cfhowlett> thegame, topic is ubuntu.  ask your questions here or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alex73> elias_a: since no one else answered, here: http://pastebin.com/LTKMBMUk
<k1l_> elias_a: are you sure you used "ctrl+shift+t"?
<thegame> does anyone see football
<elias_a> k1l_: Yes I am certain.
<k1l_> thegame: last warning now. this channel is not for chat, only technial support
<thegame> which u r ?
<cfhowlett> thegame, nothing to do with ubuntu support.  focus.
<thegame> wghich team
<thegame> with the name game, i shouldnt talk abt football
<thegame> so sad
<k1l_> elias_a: did you change the shortcuts then?
<alex73> elias_a: if you use that script,  ctrl shift t will work
<k1l_> alex73: it works without some scripts.
<elias_a> k1l_: What puzzles me is that there used to be "open new tab" in the menu anymore.
<thegame> @cfhowlett ?????????
<k1l_> elias_a: its not in the menu, but the shortcut works. so the question is: what did you change there
<elias_a> And this is quite newly reinstalled.
<alex73> elias_a: go to preferences, do you see 'open new terminals' ?
<thegame> helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cfhowlett> !ops | thegame kick/ban request
<ubottu> thegame kick/ban request: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<thegame> its time to play the game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elias_a> alex73: I have to figure out which menu is which as I use ubuntu in Finnish.
<thegame> you cant kick ,eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alex73> elias_a: Make sure it's set to 'tabs' and not windows (when you do the shorcut do it do anything?)
<alex73> elias_a: Aha I see
<elias_a> alex73: First dropdown menu from the left?
<thegame> who willl see wwe ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<alex73> elias_a: I haven't used gnome terminal in years. Maybe
<alex73> It's finnnish for options/preferences ?
<alex73> elias_a: try it. https://i.stack.imgur.com/aHvHN.png <----- the new window looks like this
<elias_a> alex73, k1l_ : I found the problem. The keyboard shortcuts are disabled altogether.
<k1l_> alex73: that doesnt change  anything on that the shortcut i named has to work.
<k1l_> there we go
<alex73> k1l_: He didn't say whether the command did anything. Check on the off chance that it was opening windows
<alex73> elias_a: and nice :)
<elias_a> alex73, k1l_ Thank you!
<elias_a> Now it works like charm.
<elias_a> I suppose gnome-terminal settings are saved in /home/user ? I'd of course like them to survive reinstall and so forth.
 * dimisdas creeks
<alex73> elias_a: It's been a while, not sure if this is still the correct config location: ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<maja> any one use recordmydesktop and get very pixalated results ?
<EriC^^> maja: obs project is way better for some stuff
<EriC^^> https://obsproject.com/
<ostekake> Hello! I am trying to set a user account password expiery date on Ubuntu Server, but I only find the "chage -E" option making the entire account expire instead. I don't want to use the max days option, I want to set a date instead. is that possible?
<maja> EriC^^: i am in terminal and just talking about some code
<maja> but pixals take too long to update and i get artifacts all over
<EriC^^> maja: odd, i'd try obsproject though, i really like it
<maja> EriC^^: not avalible from repo ?
<EriC^^> no, i dont think so
<EriC^^> !info obsproject
<ubottu> Package obsproject does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> !info obs-studio
<ubottu> Package obs-studio does not exist in yakkety
<maja> ahh custom repo
<maja> not my fave but it will do
<EriC^^> maja: it's pretty powerful ;)
<ducasse> EriC^^: on my machine it's visible in universe
<EriC^^> it is? what's the package name?
<maja> EriC^^: just as long as it doesn't pixualate
<ducasse> EriC^^: obs-studio
<EriC^^> ah it is, odd
<EriC^^> maja: try sudo apt-get install obs-studio
<maja> is working :)
<maja> EriC^^: installed but isn't doing much
<maja> i press record and not much happens
<EriC^^> do you have sources selected?
<maja> sources screen cap but doesn't seem to output a file
<maja> EriC^^: and it works :D
<maja> thanks
<masami> hey, i'm new to Linux and i have question. What's the best way to copy *large* files from ubuntu computer to external hard drive? i guess ctrl-c and ctrl-v is not reliable. pls help.
<cfhowlett> masami, the copy command is cp ...
<masami> cfhowlett: do you know gui app for that? so that there's something like indicator to let me know when copying is finished
<cfhowlett> masami, terminal time: man cp     will give you all the details, but the --verbose option will display progress
<k1l> masami: first look if your filesystem on the external hdd can make use of that big files (like 4gb limit on fat). then you can use the gui file explorer and use crtl+c and ctrl+v. but you can use rsync if you want to be very sure
<k1l> masami: why do you think the file browser is not good for this?
<masami> cfhowlett: i type terminal time: man cp on terminal? like that?
<cfhowlett> masami, yep.
<cfhowlett> first the dash >> terminal
<cfhowlett> open the terminal and type man cp
<masami> k1l: i just formatted a 4TB using gnome disk utility to encrypted (because i read it gives secutiry). what do you mean sorry?
<masami> ..now it is a blank hard disk
<k1l> masami: i ask why you think the gui copyprocess is not reliable.
<trudko> Hello ;), what's going on with Ubuntu? I've been using Ubuntu Gnome since 16.04 (previous was using ElementaryOS and Ubuntu before that) and I am experiencing general unstabillity. I had to ignore at least 3 reported errors on startup ,I still have a problem of automatically switching fly mode on and off(i think this was also reported), audio isn't switched automatically when I plug in and out the headphones, suspend when I closed the l
<trudko> problem is that twice during last week I got log out when I locked the screen(hopefully this is just temporally) , is this case of bad luck, me doing something really wrong or quality of Ubuntu isn't what it used to be ?....
<trudko> Really I need stable Linux Distro where I dont have to configure that much so I can focus on my work
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<masami> cfhowlett: can you give example how to use the command you sent?
<Haris> guys, how to show bw graph in Mb/s rather than MB/s ?
<Haris> bits vs bytes
<cfhowlett> masami, cp location1filename location2filename --verbose
<masami> cfhowlett: ok. and there will be ETA?
<OlofL> Does ubuntu support switchable graphices for laptops? i have amd and intel graphics on hp laptop
<Haris> oops wrong window
<ostekake> Hello! Trying to create a bash script to learn (task in a book) but I fail at the first part. I need to check weather a disk exists, I do this by checking for it in /dev/sd* (as it's not mounted) but my bash fails and can't see /dev/sdd even though it exists. https://hastebin.com/etajuhosed.bash
<masami> ok i get it. thanks
<ducasse> ostekake: try -b instead of -f
<ostekake> ok trying thanks ducasse : )
<ostekake> thank you that worked ducasse!
<ducasse> ostekake: /dev/sdd is not a regular file :)
<ostekake> I noticed, but I thought I could treat it like a file any how as it's not a directory
<ostekake> apparantly my view of files is too boolean
<geirha> Also, use [[ ]] instead of [ ] for testing files, and printf instead of echo
<tatertots> OlofL: yes
<tatertots> OlofL: do you need a hand with it?
<OnceMe> how can I get rid of ppa-s?
<OnceMe> I want only truested repo sources
<k1l> !ppa-purge | OnceMe
<CroniX> I love pork
<k1l> !ppa-purge | OnceMe
<ducasse> ubottu seems ill
<OnceMe> ?
<OnceMe> where can I see lists of all ppa-s?
<OnceMe> I want manually ot remove it
<OnceMe> and should I remove apps I have installed via it?
<ubottu> OnceMe: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> OnceMe: you better use ppa-purge since that removes the apps automatically
<Tessargi> Can anyone tell me where are the settings for the „taskbar” are stored? I'm trying to modify the default shortcuts for guest-session
<k1l> OnceMe: you can see the ppas when running "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<ostekake> hello! Trying to create a bash script, and ..I think it should work, but getting unexpeted end of file (want to test it, it probably fails and is terrible now), could any one take a look? :) https://hastebin.com/ilaheyukuw.bash
<backbox> hep
<Legal> ostekake, you have 4 instances of if but only 3 of fi, so one if statement is not closed...
<ostekake> Legal, thanks, looking at it now. I updated but I cannot for the love of god find out where the last fi should be https://hastebin.com/vukecayugu.bash
<ostekake> (i should be 0, I know)
<EriC^^> ostekake: the if on line 20 needs to be closed
<EriC^^> also the one on line 18 is extra
<ostekake> thank you EriC^^!
<EriC^^> ostekake: why are you mounting /dev/sda in line 28? seems like a typo?
<ostekake> that is correct!
<ostekake> I don't really know much, learning as I go
<ostekake> thank you for pointing it out :)
<ostekake> the script actually seems to work now though, I'm happy
<PradipW> hi
<aamutahti> Hi, does anyone know if its possible to generate a initramfs that uses cryptsetup with a detached header using update-initramfs?
<EriC^^> ostekake: no problem
<EriC^^> that's good
<JFox762> Hi guys
<Luv1> Hi, I am new to Linux based Operating systems. I would like to know more about coding, primarily OSD. Can somebody help me. I know C and C++.
<JFox762> So ummm Im thinking of getting a 2nd hard drive to install onto my desktop pc (Which is basically my gaming workhorse) and install Ubuntu onto that 2nd Drive...
<JFox762> this is just to experiment with
<JFox762> how big a drive would you recommend?
<JFox762> Im new to linux
<PradipW> Hello.
<EriC^^> JFox762: anything over 20gb will do
<JFox762> Would I find myself filling up that 2nd drive by *A LOT*
<Legal> JFox762, 10TB, Helium seagate. But anything modern will do :)
<aamutahti> JFox762, linux doesn't take much space, maybe 20GB with the OS and a bunch of applcications. Just depends on how much space you want for media
<JFox762> well i plan to keep aall my games and media on my windows drive
<k1l> JFox762: its up to you. minimum would be like 10-15GB
<aamutahti> JFox762: you can access ntfs from linux
<aamutahti> i.e your windows drive
<JFox762> Oh ok... so would a 500 gb hd last me a while?
<aamutahti> yes absolutely
<k1l> JFox762: the ubuntu systen uses around 10gb. the rest is the stuff you store on the hdd.
<JFox762> when Im booted into linux...
<brunch875> JFox762: I am using a 120GB ssd where I install everything
<JFox762> i can't affect the files on the windows drive... right?
<brunch875> JFox762: you can access the windows drive and edit it as you please
<JFox762> hmm ... so if i screw something up in linux
<JFox762> i can screw up my windows drivE?
<k1l> JFox762: you can mount the windows partitions, yes.
<JFox762> brb... but feel free to answer...
<brunch875> JFox762: If you do something wild which breaks linux, it won't affect the windows partition, no
<brunch875> mostly
<brunch875> now then, you can always get in the windows partition and hit the delete key a couple of times while selecting folder
<brunch875> is that what you mean by screwup?
<OlofL> tatertots: maybe soon :) if ubuntu supports it, does also kubuntu then?
<EriC^^> JFox762: if you run a command that uses root privileges you could screw it up big time
<EriC^^> especially stuff related to disks and partitioning
<JFox762> so is there a way to set up my partition...
<Condor_Peregrino> Guys Im trying to format my encrypted internal HDD drive. I have already used the chown command to give me the attributes to doanything on the drive.The thing is I want to format it and doesnt let me
<JFox762> so that my Windows Drive HDD
<JFox762> and my Linux HDD... are completely separate
<JFox762> so that if I boot into linux Hdd
<JFox762> it can't access anything from the Windows HDD?
<EriC^^> so just don't run random stuff, and always see which name is in the command
<JFox762> not even see the partition?
<Condor_Peregrino> all this started because I formatted my system from cero and now all the system is a little bit weird, small
<Condor_Peregrino> why is this?
<EriC^^> like /dev/sda isn't the same as /dev/sda4
<EriC^^> JFox762: yeah you can pass a parameter to the bootloader grub and it won't let linux see it at all
<JFox762> Ok...
<tatertots> OlofL: yes
<JFox762> my ultimate goal, eventually, is two have 4 drives on my PC... I eventually want to take my current 1TB HDD, and replace it with a 2TB SSHD for my Windows.... and just migrate everything over to it
<JFox762> then my 1 TB, I will format it, and turn it into a linux hdd
<JFox762> and then....
<JFox762> perhaps two drives of 1 TB each in a Raid 1 Config for stable storage of important documents, etc...
<alkisg> JFox762: you can also use virtualbox to setup and test ubuntu in a virtual machine inside windows, without getting a new hard drive
<JFox762> I tried virtualbox... but it was sluggish
<JFox762> Which is crazy because my system is pretty decent
<JFox762> i5 4690k
<alkisg> Did you give it 2 or 4 cores?
<JFox762> GTX 970
<JFox762> and I think I have 16gb
<JFox762> I have no idea
<JFox762> Im not on my desktop
<alkisg> The default is to be single core, that's one of the reasons it would be sluggish
<alkisg> The other would be "no client graphics drivers"
<JFox762> im on my C720 Chromebook running GalliumOS (a xubuntu distro)
<JFox762> Gallium OS is my first experience with Linux
<JFox762> I have to say I like it so far... but it is limited in strong part due to the fact that my chromebook has very limited specifications
<akash_> Hello people, do anyone familiar with yum commands?
<ikevin> akash_, maybe yes, so why asking about yum on an ubuntu channel?
<akash_> ikevin: I use ubuntu and thought this is the best channel to get knowledge with ubuntu related jobs :)
<django_> how can you restore to original settings lol
<akash_> ikevin: Have you used yum before?
<ikevin> yep, so not under ubuntu and not for advanced use
<ikevin> akash_, what problem you have with yum?
<akash_> ikevin: Recently I installed yum, and when I use sudo yum install <name of the package>. It throws some error with https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/HKfSorLl/
<JFox762> oops
<ikevin> akash_, and repo list give you a valid list of repo?
<akash_> ikevin: No, when I follow yum repolist all, it shows zero
<ikevin> akash_, so, add some repo :p
<JFox762> is there some way to run memtest86 equivalent on linux?
<ikonia> you don't run it from within an OS
<ikonia> it's a boot option
<ikonia> if you run it from within the OS - it's not going to be a sane test
<JFox762> hmmm....
<JFox762> thing is... uhh
<JFox762> Im on a chromebook c720
<JFox762> running gallium OS
<ikonia> then why are you in this channel ?
<ikonia> asking for help, as this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<JFox762> well it is based on ubuntu
<nils_> Hello all, this my first message. Hope you have a great day!
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu though
<ikonia> and this channel only supports ubuntu
<RxMcDonald> Hello, anyone knows how to block ubuntu from computing? It keeps going and I don't know how to stop
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: whats the problem
<JFox762> sorry
<ikonia> JFox762: no problem
<RxMcDonald> ikonia: It keeps computing but I need to compute something else
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: explain the problem "it's computing" means nothing
<ic3cdr> Hi
<RxMcDonald> ikonia: the CPU keeps going and going and I need to compute other things
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: what is it being used by
<RxMcDonald> ikonia: Ubuntu keeps computing and i can't do anything It's computing with the CPU
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: what is using the cpu
<RxMcDonald> ikonia: Ubuntu
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: no it's not
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: what process is using the cpu
<RxMcDonald> Ubuntu keeps computing, I can't do anything
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: how do you know this
<ikonia> how do you know it's "computing"
<RxMcDonald> Because I can see the computer CPU with a green light in front of it
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: sorry, I'm not accepting this as a diagnosis
<RxMcDonald> It is flashing very fast so it's still computing
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: lets start from the begining, what version of ubuntu is this
<theptr> Does anybody know a good chat client for ubuntu ? I want to use if possible facebook messenger irc and whatsapp in 1 client :)
<ikonia> theptr: you'll be dissapointed then
<RxMcDonald> ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: then it's not supported
<theptr> ikonia, is it not possible ?
<geirha> Hopefully you accidentally left out the leading 1 there
<RxMcDonald> ikonia: ok how do I add more ubuntu in the CPU?
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: sorry - we don't support ubuntu 6.10 here
<ikonia> it's an end of life distirbution
<RxMcDonald> ikonia: tell me how to increase the ubuntu in the CPU please
<ikonia> and I've got to be honest, I think this is a "troll" question
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: no, 6.10 is end of life
<RxMcDonald> yes but how do I increase the ubuntu?
<ikonia> as if any cpu has a flashing light on the mother board to show how hard its working
<ikonia> RxMcDonald: discussion over, your distribution is not supported,
<RxMcDonald> but I want to increase ubuntu to supported CPU
<geirha> Support for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft ended April 2008
<theptr> ikonia, i think he wants to know how to upgrade his ubuntu to for example 16.04
<pauljw> theptr, try pidgin
<theptr> pauljw, going to give it a try
<ikonia> theptr: I don't think thats the case at all,
<cfhowlett> sorry guys, but RxMcDonald is a confirmed troll.  comes by about every 10 days with off the wall queries such as this.  best to add to /ignore
<ikonia> cfhowlett: thank you, I suspected as much
<theptr> cfhowlett, that makes sense :)
<Condor_peregrino> guys I have reinstall my systema and all the installation process has been very complicated. Now all that is installation doesnt work or works slowly
<Condor_peregrino> why can this be?
<ikonia> define doesn't work please Condor_peregrino
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: for example I want to install the "Terminator" terminal. I did a successful installation through the terminal without any problem. Then I try to open it from Ubuntu menu and it tries to open but nothing happens. Then I run the command "Terminator" form the terminal and it works awesome. That happens with many packages that Im trying to install
<ikonia> Condor_peregrino: thats not being slow
<ikonia> Condor_peregrino: that suggests to me the place you're installing to is not in the desktops path/location aware, so it can't open the applications
<Taxicletter> Good afternoon!
<Taxicletter> I have a problem... maybe someone can help me...
<blocky> Taxicletter: I guess we'll never know
<Taxicletter> Unless I ask a question, of course!
<Taxicletter> :-D
<Taxicletter> I'm on Xubuntu and I have an external USB drive, FAT, with my music on it.
<Taxicletter> I just took a backup from that drive with Back In Time. Now I want to copy some more music to it, but I have no acces, While me myself am the owner??
<Taxicletter> With read/write permissions. The group is also my name, but only read permissions. I try to change that in the property window, but that doesn't work...
<Taxicletter> SO, blocky... can you help? :-)
<BluesKaj> Taxicletter, do you have the drive UUID entered in /etc/fstab?
<Taxicletter> I don't think so, I didn't do that anyway.
<yeeve> Anyone in chat using VOIP softphone software for their PC? I tried to setup our windows version using wine/mono but although it installs when I load it I just get a black app window and high CPU usage
<ikonia> use a native linux one
<yeeve> Any recommendations?
<Taxicletter> In fstab is only my harddrive, it says to use blkid and than I have it there:"/dev/sdc1: LABEL="MUZIK" UUID="192F-1717" TYPE="vfat"
<Taxicletter> "
<ikonia> doesn't the astrix client support softphone ?
<yeeve> ikonia, I'm new to this, don't know about astrix but the windows one is 3CX,
<ikonia> yeeve: look up astrix
<ikonia> yeeve: see if the client does enough of what you want
<Pici> *asterisk
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: I agree, how can I fix this?. How can I detect what is real problem?
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<ikonia> Condor_peregrino: I'd look at the programs you are installing them. how you are installing them, then research how to setup unitys desktop to be aware of those locations
<yeeve> Can't seem to find astrix/asterisk clients but there is a lot of recommendations for Ekiga so I'll start there
<hateball> yeeve: what you want is a SIP client, and Ekiga is one
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: all the programs has been installed from Ubuntu software center, thats why I have this doubts. They should be installed correctly with no problem or not?
<BluesKaj> Taxicletter, for example here's my outboard sata drive entry in /etc/fstab : UUID=b56bb1a6-e887-4383-aaeb-e9ad50d34f47 /media/kaj  ext4  defaults  0    1
<yeeve> I see hateball thanks for the clarification :) pretty new to this stuff
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: should I use my SSD for all the programs and the storage on the HDD?
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: both disks are encrypted
<Taxicletter> @BluesKaj this is what mount gives about that drive: /dev/sdc1 on /media/jonathan/MUZIK type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro,uhelper=udisks2)
<hateball> yeeve: and well, your voip solution needs to use standards of course, so you dont in fact have to use some combo of a particular proprietary client
<ikonia> Condor_peregrino: you don't normally get a choice the installer will install in common locations (eg: /usr/bin) it's up to you if you use the ssd for that or not
<BluesKaj> Taxicletter,, use sudo blkid for the UUID of your drive
<yeeve> I thought as much hateball but I had to try the windows client first to please management, it does't work so now I'll look for a native linux client which will fit our needs. Do you have any recommendations? Ekiga has poor reviews in SoftCent but I'm still happy to try it out
<Taxicletter> I did, I already posted that: /dev/sdc1: LABEL="MUZIK" UUID="192F-1717" TYPE="vfat"
<BluesKaj> that's not a UUID m use blkid for it
<hateball> yeeve: Not really, I've mostly used Ekiga. Just try it and see if  it goes well
<yeeve> Ok hateball I will do :thumbs-up:
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: perfect
<Taxicletter> BluesKaj, this is the complete output of blkid: ~$ blkid
<Taxicletter> ~$ blkid
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid
<Taxicletter> Hm, it doesn't paste
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Taxicletter> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: I have detected the error, how can I send you an image through here?
<Condor_peregrino> ikonia: pastebin is for terminal but images?
<Taxicletter> sudo blkid
<BluesKaj> Condor_peregrino, imgur
<EriC^^> Condor_peregrino: imgur.com
<Taxicletter> Even line for line it doesn't paste? I don't know pastebin, I try it
<BluesKaj> Taxicletter, sudo blkid in the terminal
<Taxicletter> yes I know, and sudo or not, it gives the same result.
<Taxicletter> for the other drives, i see a partuuid, but not for the usb drive, that only has a uuid
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: what doesn't paste
<Taxicletter> If I copy line per line from my terminal window, it seems to dissappear when I hit "enter" in HexChat.
<BluesKaj> Taxicletter, lsusb
<Taxicletter> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Taxicletter> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Taxicletter> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Taxicletter> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Taxicletter> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 357d:7788 Sharkoon QuickPort XT
<Taxicletter> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0dbf:021b Jess-Link International USB-2.0 IDE Adapter
<BluesKaj> Taxicletter, that's why I suggested pastebin, to prevent flooding
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: you don't need to put it to fstab unless you plan on using it all the time and having it automount and stuff
<Taxicletter> Oops. Sorry BluesKaj
<Taxicletter> Okay, but how come I can't write to it anymore, suddenly?
<Taxicletter> I'm the owner, I can see, and I have read and write permissions.
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: you mounted via something with elevated privileges probably
<Taxicletter> Only the GROUP I'm in (same name as my user name) has only read permissions.
<EriC^^> touch /media/jonathan/MUZIK/blablatest
<Taxicletter> I unmounted and re-mounted in, but that didn't help
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: try "ls -ld /media/jonathan/MUZIK", what's it say?
<Taxicletter> It says: drwxr-xr-x 37 jonathan jonathan 32768 jan  1  1970 /media/jonathan/MUZIK
<EriC^^> ok, type "id"
<Taxicletter> Hm, that date is strange, no?
<EriC^^> yeah, it's epoch date
<Taxicletter> UID=1000(jonathan) GID=1000(jonathan) groepen=1000(jonathan),0(root),2(bin),3(sys),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),30(dip),37(operator),44(video),46(plugdev),50(staff),107(crontab),113(lpadmin),115(nopasswdlogin),128(sambashare)
<EriC^^> maybe it just uses it as a filler
<EriC^^> wow that's a *ton of stuff
<Taxicletter> I tried to get me in every possible group, but I'm not finished yet, it's to many groups.
<EriC^^> what for?
<Taxicletter> I tried that to solve the writing problem
<Taxicletter> I like linux a lot, but I go crazy from the permission stuff.
<EriC^^> ok, try "touch /media/jonathan/MUZIK/blablatest"
<Taxicletter> Nothing happens?
<Sam54> Taxicletter take a look at chmod and chown
<Taxicletter> yes, theres a new file in MUZIK
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: that means it worked, try "ls -l /media/jonathan/MUZIK/blablatest"
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: ok, so you can write then
<Taxicletter> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonathan jonathan 0 feb 28 15:54 /media/jonathan/MUZIK/blablatest
<EriC^^> ok, try copying the music over
<Taxicletter> Nope. Still get the error message: read only
<Taxicletter> Restart the whole computer maybe?
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: what command are you running?
<EriC^^> no
<Taxicletter> I'm dragging the folder from my dropbox-folder to the MUZIK drive.
<Taxicletter> I could sudo Thunar and then try again.
<EriC^^> in thunar can you create a random file?
<Taxicletter> sudo thunar did work. but WHY is this happening? I could drag files and folders to MUZIK with no problem, and suddenly not anymore...
<dylan> hola
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: when you do just "thunar /media/jonathan/MUZIK"
<EriC^^> what happens?
<Taxicletter> Then MUZIK opens (that's handy! thanks, good to know)
<condorperegrinio> guys the error is this: https://imgur.com/a/iMgco
<condorperegrinio> how can I fix it?
<ikevin> condorperegrinio, when doing what?
<ikevin> condorperegrinio, if you read the message, you know what do to to fix it
<ducasse> condorperegrinio: read what it says under 'the package system is broken'
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: can you create a random file?
<ikevin> "it say me 'click here' what can i do"? :x
<Taxicletter> I don't know what you mean. I can make an openoffice document ?
<ikevin> Taxicletter, touch <file>
<Taxicletter> ah
<Taxicletter> yep, that worked (like before in the MUZIK folder)
<Carly> Guys where to I go to get some help I forget
<ikonia> help with that ?
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: no i mean like right click new document
<Taxicletter> EriC^^ yes that works
<Carly> I created a bootable drive to put and E64 Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer and somehow it ended up just being the shell now all I have is a black screen with the command line that doesn't seem to like me very much and it definitely will not give me anything I can't do a sudo command because it keeps coming back with a failed attempt to fetch archives
<Carly> I'm not extremely experienced so any help would be much appreciated
<Carly> All of the errors are saying temporary failure resolving us.archive.ubuntu.co
<RxMcDonald> Hello, anyone can help me increase the amount of Ubuntu inside of my CPU?
<BluesKaj> Carly, try the recovery kernel, and enable networking when the menu shows up, then sudo update && sudo upgrade
<blocky> RxMcDonald: have you tried a hammer and chisel?
<ducasse> RxMcDonald: this isn't going to suddenly turn funny just because you keep trying
<Carly> Blueskaj how do I address you and my message again I forget? Also I have no idea what the recovery kernel is I'm just looking at literally a black terminal page so what would I type in first
<BluesKaj> Carly, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade rather
<tatertots> RxMcDonald: open terminal
<EriC^^> Carly: you installed ubuntu then you started the pc and got a black screen?
<BluesKaj> Carly, did you see a bootloader with ubuntus listed, it's called grub
<Taxicletter> Thanks for the help BluesKaj and EriC^^ I have to go now, see you later maybe!
<RxMcDonald> tatertots: Yes I'm on the computer right now
<EriC^^> Taxicletter: no problem, see ya
<Carly> Blueskaj I did this you don't have to update and Sue to apt upgrade and I keep getting the errors it's failing to fetch the u.s. archives it says temporary failure resolving us.archive.ubuntu
<Carly> .com
<filt3r> hello, where can i get previouse kernel versions of the ubuntu kernel? i need to reproduce a bug which was on the "4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu" kernel.
<Carly> Yeah grub was installed
<Carly> Not necessarily a black screen but it had me log in and it's just a terminal screen there is no Ubuntu desktop or anything else it's just Bare Bones and I wanted to install the whole thing
<EriC^^> Carly: which iso did you download?
<nicomachus> Carly: do you not have a DE installed?
<tatertots> RxMcDonald: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<Carly> Ubuntu server 16.04
<tatertots> RxMcDonald: let me know when its done
<EriC^^> Carly: server is without gui
<ducasse> tatertots: please don't feed the troll
<xheart> hi everyone
<xheart> if i have ubuntu 16.04 can i also install kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Carly, no desktop with the server edition
<Carly> Nicomachus how do I address you in my.msg I forget how to do that
<Carly> Not quite sure with a de is
<nicomachus> Carly: you just did.
<RxMcDonald> tatertots: I am not a computer engineer
<nicomachus> it's a desktop environment. The GUI.
<nicomachus> RxMcDonald: please just leave.
<Carly> Isn't there an easier way?
<BluesKaj> desktop environment =de
<nicomachus> Carly: you have a terminal now, right?
<Carly> Okay well if there is no desktop then how can I get it on there via the server and why am I getting all these issues yes I have the terminal open right now but I'm getting errors after errors
<nicomachus> Carly: easy peasy: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Carly> I tried to connect to Wi-Fi again  but it didn't work
<BluesKaj> Carly, you have no internet connection to the repositories
<nicomachus> xheart: yes, you just have to install kde
<nicomachus> xheart: and then remove unity, if you want.
<xheart> is kubuntu a more complete OS than Lubuntu?
<nicomachus> neither is more "complete" than the other. They are the same OS with different desktop environments.
<Carly> Nicomachus again I am only getting failed to fetch some archives maybe run apt get update or try with --fix-mssiing
<nicomachus> Carly: you're going to need an internet connection.
<Carly> It had me set up the internet on initial.boot
<k1l> xheart: lubuntus target is slow and old hardware. so its reduced some services
<xheart> ok so kubuntu is better?
<ducasse> xheart: 'better' is subjective
<Carly> Blueskaj how do I get the error of unable to fetch archives fixed
<xheart> got it
<Carly> Nicomachus I have one
<Carly> Internet is gtg
<Carly> Should I hard wire?
<k1l> xheart: if you do like kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu mate, ubuntu budgie etc. more, its your choice.
<EriC^^> Carly: sure
<EriC^^> Carly: try to set the internet up and be able to ping google.com
<Carly> How do I ping from terminal
<nicomachus> `ping`
<EriC^^> ping google.com'
<Carly> Unknown host google.com
<EriC^^> Carly: try ping 8.8.8.8
<Carly> Connect: network is unreachable
<Carly> Hard wire it is
<EriC^^> Carly: did you put an ethernet cable in?
<Carly> Right?
<EriC^^> Carly: well you could do wifi too
<Carly> No give me two seconds have to relocate
<EriC^^> ok
<SwamiDevaNiravo> Carly: if the internet cable is plug on pc, you have to nano /etc/resolv.conf and put the nameserver (dns) here
<BluesKaj> Carly, if you setup a wifi connection during the installation , it's obviously no connected now , so use an ethernet connection if possible (hard wired)
<tatertots> Carly: hard wire the system, and really give some thought to if you really require ubuntu "server"...sounds like you'd be very dependent on a gui
<BluesKaj> Carly, you can install ubuntu-dektop on the server editon , it will work just fine
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<Carly> Blueskaj I'm hard wired in now and things look no good....Keep getting the failed to fetch error
<BluesKaj> Carly, sudo dhclient
<SwamiDevaNiravo> Carly: ifconfig , and see the ip address. is it right ?
<SwamiDevaNiravo> Carly: are you on the irc on the server linux ?
<Carly> .Blueskaj nothing happens
<EriC^^> Carly: try ping 8.8.8.8 now
<Carly> I downloaded the iso to a bootable USB and ended up with just his terminal that keeps giving me errors
<BluesKaj> Carly,o r try sudo apt update
<tatertots> Carly: hard wire the system, and really give some thought to if you really require ubuntu "server"...sounds like you'd be very dependent on a gui AND network manager
<Carly> All I wanted was the regular desktop I have no idea how to fix this now
<SwamiDevaNiravo> first the internet has tested
<BluesKaj> looks like we have too many cooks as well
<Carly> Blueskaj it worked
<Carly> Ping worked
<pavlos> can you ping google.com now?
<Carly> Hangon
<BluesKaj> ok now sudo apt upgrade , once the update finishes
<Carly> It's not stopping with the first ping
<filt3r> ok i figured it out :)
<EriC^^> Carly: ctrl+c
<SwamiDevaNiravo> apt upgrade goes upgrade the server files, without gui
<Carly> Cool
<pavlos> press ctrl c to stop the ping
<Carly> Ping to google worked
<pavlos> good ... follow what others wrote, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> Carly, after the upgrade, sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Carly> It's working!!
<pavlos> yeah
<vlt> Hello. I'm connecting to an Ubuntu 16.04 machine via xrdp. How can I let this session appear in the output of`who` or `last`?
<SwamiDevaNiravo> Carly : apt-get install kdebase kde-standard
<Carly> Love I love you guys you are the best and so smart hopefully one day I will have as much knowledge of these systems as you
<BluesKaj> Carly, did you want KDE/Plasma desktop ?
<Carly> I went with Ubuntu desktop
<Carly> It's working
<SwamiDevaNiravo> ubuntu has gnome,kde,mate,xfce
<Carly> Once this is done what should I do after that
<Carly> Should I reboot
<EriC^^> Carly: sudo apt full-upgrade
<SwamiDevaNiravo> i'd choose kde to begginers users
<EriC^^> Carly: then yeah reboot
<Carly> Sweet ok
<BluesKaj> Carly, if you're a former windows user KDE/Plasma desktop will look more familiar than Ubuntu/Unity desktop
<Carly> Swamidevaniravo...I am szwedo beginner as I have Ubuntu desktop on all of my computer's and I'm trying to really kind of teach myself about it
<BluesKaj> ok Carly , ubuntu-dektop it is then
<SwamiDevaNiravo> Carly: apt-get install mate-archive-keyring    ( to install mate desktop )
<Carly> Wow guys thanks again I have no clue what happened there. If you know what I may have done wrong or what happened and care to share with me so that I can learn and I would greatly appreciate it otherwise thanks again guys it means a lot
<SwamiDevaNiravo> Carly: apt-get install mate-core
<BluesKaj> SwamiDevaNiravo, ??
<SwamiDevaNiravo> mate desktop
<BluesKaj> just leave it for now, SwamiDevaNiravo
<Carly> Swamidevaniravo what is mate core I'm almost done installing Ubuntu desktop
<SwamiDevaNiravo> he knowns
<k1l> Carly: mate is another desktop
<SwamiDevaNiravo> keep this way then
<nicomachus> SwamiDevaNiravo: please don't over-complicate things...
<BluesKaj> Carly, mate is a different desktop, no point changing horses in midstream here
<pavlos> Carly, another ubuntu flavor, see http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<OerHeks> SwamiDevaNiravo, 'mate-archive-keyring' is a faulty package, it does not exist dude
<SwamiDevaNiravo> repository dude
<OerHeks> SwamiDevaNiravo, get your facts right, it does not exist in the ubuntu repos. mate-core and mate-desktop do, btw
<SwamiDevaNiravo> then he can does
<yakiza> HEllo everyone i just update my kernel in ubuntu 16.04 and   i am stuck in a login loop what should i do i am from my phone atm i try to   do this  chown username:username .Xauthority but it didnt worked
<EriC^^> yakiza: does the guest account work?
<yakiza> no  both of my acc i cant go in it just restarts the log in
<yakiza> and btw now my  log in page has a black border arround
<k1l> yakiza: try guest account on login to see if its a user setting of that real users.
<EriC^^> yakiza: try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> yakiza: if the guestaccount doesnt work, too, then reboot and user an older kernel on grub menu
<yakiza> EriC^^:  i dont have internet
<yakiza> k1l:   it doesnt work but i need a newer kernel
<yakiza> k1l cause my old kernel doesnt support some things in my hardware
<EriC^^> yakiza: try booting with the older kernel from grub
<yakiza> no  let me try
<EriC^^> yakiza: do you have nvidia?
<yakiza> yes
<k1l> yakiza: you said it worked before you did "some update".
<bonsaitree> Any documentation on how to *properly* modify the sources.list? Let's say i want to add a faster server and remove the default one.
<yakiza> k1l no it worked before i updated my kernel
<k1l> yakiza:  so boot to that working kernel. so
<yakiza> how can i enter grub enu?
<k1l> *we can manage the failure
<yakiza> thanks
<yakiza> k1l how can i enter to the grub ?
<k1l> yakiza: press lef shift on bootup. or esc. that depends on the mainboard settings
<BluesKaj> left shift right after the logo page
<yakiza> okay
<yakiza> k1l i logged in from older kernel
<k1l> yakiza: that works again?
<yakiza> k1l my pc oppend normally it works
<yakiza> but i need to upgrade to a newer kernel maybe i messed up the upgrade could you guide me ?
<k1l> yakiza: "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> yakiza: what do you mean with "i need to upgrade to a newer kernel" and what did you do?
<uskerine> hi, how can I install this package: https://nightly.odoo.com/extra/
<Pranayama> he needs a newer kernel to enable hardware
<uskerine> I have previously done this: wget -O - https://nightly.odoo.com/odoo.key | apt-key add -
<uskerine> # echo "deb http://nightly.odoo.com/10.0/nightly/deb/ ./" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/odoo.list
<yakiza> i cannot  do that because my ethernet cart doesnt work thats why i am upgrading to a newer kernel  , because i bought a new msi motherboard i found out that the current version of my kernel doesnt support my ethernet card so i have to upgrade it i did try to upgrade it but  you saw that i got a log in loop
<yakiza> k1l
<k1l> yakiza: what kernel are you on now "uname -a" will tell you, and what kernel did you install?
<yakiza> 4.4.0
<yakiza> -62
<Pranayama> yakiza, which network card do you have?
<yakiza> aeroth something it is because of kernel cause in ubuntu 16.10 that uses newer kernel my ethernet card works
<Pranayama> yakiza : do you known the command MODPROBE ?
<yakiza> Pranayama:  no i am not really experienced with linux
<Pranayama> modprobe loads a driver of a card without compile the kernel
<k1l> yakiza: did you make a new install?
<OerHeks> yakiza, why don't you start with the 16.10??
<yakiza> i did this
<yakiza> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<bonsaitree> Why the *main* software repository is not present in the sources.list file? I have restricted, universe and multiverse, but *main* is not present. Thanks in advance.
<k1l> that is a bad howto.
<yakiza> cause    i have loads of things installed and i need my internet cause i have  some deadlines for 2 of my projects comming up and i dont have time to set up  a new system
<k1l> yakiza: ubuntu ships the 4.8 kernel from 16.10 in the official repos.
<X_asdasd> Any way to install google chrome on 32-bit lubuntu ?
<yakiza> k1l here ? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.10-rc1/
<k1l> bonsaitree: maybe you clicked that away in the system settings?
<k1l> yakiza: no, that is the mainline kernel. they are missing a lot of ubuntu service
<OerHeks> yakiza, curious, how did you install any software if you needed a newer kernel for networking, and that kernel never worked??
<k1l> !hwe | yakiza
<ubottu> yakiza: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ducasse> X_asdasd: try chromium instead
<charlie_sanders> X_asdasd, sure
<k1l> X_asdasd: there is no 32bit chrome anymore.
<X_asdasd> ohh shiit :/
<yakiza> OerHeks:  i just changed my motherboard i didnt install anything i changed motherboard see that  ethernet doesnt work research i saw that it was kernels problem and i download with y phone the new kernel to install
<yakiza> ubottu:   but i have to download  it i cant do it like this cause my machine doesnt have intent
<ubottu> yakiza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yakiza> k1l what do you mean !hwe?
<k1l> yakiza: see the bots message and link. there is a backports kernel from 16.10 to 16.04 that has support by ubuntu.
<yakiza> k1l i checked it but i am kind of confused
<ducasse> yakiza: you can tether your phone to get an internet connection, then install the hwe packages
<yakiza> k1l dont i nned to download .deb files?
<yakiza> ducasse tehter?
<ducasse> yakiza: connect with usb cable
<yakiza> ducasse:    i download the files to my phone then i pass it to my pc with usb i just dotn understand what  file to download
<ioria> yakiza, we told you weeks ago to install 16.10 . why you haven't done that ? now you need to reboot on the that 4.6 kernel, and if ethernet works, install from the console the 16.10 kernel and xorg (maybe first purge your nvidia)
<yakiza> ioria i know man  well reall life reasons no time...   i purged nvidia i just need to install newer kernel
<bismark> i want to install openstack using conjure-up, but i want to do it using a 300 GB partition
<yakiza> ioria i just dont have time to set up new system i have some deadlines close...
<ioria> yakiza, reboot on 4.6 .... on that network works, right ?
<bonsaitree> k1l:Isn't the *main* software repository the most important one which brings you the updates directly from Canonical? I think i haven't clicked that away, are you able to help me get that back?
<bismark> where should i have to mount that partition?
<yakiza> i dont have 4.6
<yakiza> i just have 4.4
<ioria> yakiza, sorry, haven't you install another kernel from mainline ppa ?
<ioria> *ed
<yakiza> i installed 4.10 but i get stuck in log in loop
<yakiza> ioria
<ioria> yakiza, can you boot with that kernel from grub ?
<nacc> bonsaitree: main doesn't get updates, generally, fwiw -- it's the release archive, though
<yakiza> yes give me a sec ioria
<ioria> yakiza, if yes, just open a console
<yakiza> ok
<nacc> bonsaitree: 'main' just refers to the supported-ness of packages, technically
<nacc> !components | bonsaitree
<ubottu> bonsaitree: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<yakiza> ioria i am in
<bonsaitree> nacc:Thanks
<ioria> yakiza, ping www.google.com
<k1l> bonsaitree: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999" and show that link here
<yakiza1> ioria i can ping
<ioria> yakiza, ok, so we want to install the 16.10 kernel and xorg ?
<yakiza1> ioria yes but i dont want to loose filea
<yakiza1> ioria if i can only upgrade just the kernel would be so nice
<ioria> yakiza, no, you can't upgrade ... you need to install a different package
<k1l> the hwe stack, to be precisse
<ioria> yakiza, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<yakiza1> i write w gwt to that? ioria
<yakiza1> wget
<k1l> yakiza1: no, not wget
<ioria> yakiza, wait, first purge nvidia   sudo apt purge nvidia
<ioria> yakiza, wait, first purge nvidia   sudo apt purge nvidia*
<yakiza1> ioria but nvidia in 16.04 works fine should i do it anyway? ioria
<k1l> yakiza1: use apt to install official pacakges. "sudo apt install packagename" so it loads it from the repos and installs it.
<ioria> yakiza, how did you install nvidia ?
<ioria> yakiza, from ppa , from the official repo ?
<yakiza1> from linux proprietary drivera i had done it with wifi usb
<ioria> yakiza, f
<yakiza1> ioria f?
<ioria> yakiza, if you ask me, you need to unistall that
<ioria> yakiza, if you want we can proced anyways
<yakiza1> ok ok so i purge nvidia? i am just frustrated ioria
<ioria> yakiza, you used the nvidia installer ?
<yakiza1> no i went to additional drivers and from there i selected the ones i need and it worked
<ioria> yakiza, ok...   sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<yakiza1> i will do what you say i purged nvidia now ? ioria
<ioria> yakiza, we'll see later run this,      sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<Islamabad> is this chat online for question about ubuntu, or people can talk about everything ?
<k1l> Islamabad: its the technical ubuntu support channel.
<Southern_Gentlem> ubuntu enduser support
<Islamabad> thank you
<yakiza1> ioria ok done
<ioria> yakiza, already done ?
<yakiza1> yes
<ioria> yakiza, so, reboot (from grub) with the 4.8.0.xx kernel
<ioria> yakiza, sudo reboot
<yakiza1> ok
<ioria> yakiza, you probably need to enter 'Advanced Options'
<yakiza1> ioria i i love you
<egonsen> hi. systemd does not start lightdm (ubuntu 16.10). it shows the black/white login screen (tty). when i login there andn enter "$ sudo lightdm", lightdm is started normally. how can i solve this? i want lightdm to start after boot
<ioria> yakiza, it's ok, mate ?
<yakiza1> yes i am in
<ioria> yakiza, good job, but now you need to remove (purge) that 4.10 kernel
<ioria> yakiza, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ii | pastebinit
<ioria> yakiza, or    dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<jarlath> I want to play audio from my Ubuntu laptop directly through discourse (as a user). I've tried the bot but the installer fails on x64 (I've tried loads of workarounds). Does anyone have this working on 16.04 or know a way to get it to work? Alternatively, something like Virtual Audio Cable for windows would work.
<k1l> egonsen: what happened before? did you change anything?
<egonsen> k1l, i cannot remember. i think i changed something many weeks ago (the last time i used ubuntu)
<k1l> egonsen: changed what? like setting the boot to multiuser.target?
<yakiza> ioria http://termbin.com/ve66
<egonsen> also when i try to "$ sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service", i get: The unit files have no installation config (WantedBy, RequiredBy, Also, Alias
<egonsen> settings in the [Install] section, and DefaultInstance for template units).
<ioria> yakiza,  i think 4.10 is on top of the grub list,  so you'll automatically boot that... we want to remove that kernel ?
<yakiza> yes ioria
<ioria> yakiza,  sudo apt purge linux-image-4.10.0-041000rc1-generic      and paste the errors, in case
<k1l> egonsen: "sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target"
<kostkon> jarlath, install pavucontrol and set the monitor of your sound card as the input device for discource
<egonsen> k1l, "$ sudo systemctl get-default" is already "graphical.target"
<k1l> egonsen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  #if you are running regular ubuntu which uses lightdm
<egonsen> k1l, reconfigure will just overwrite my config, right? i'd rather understand what's going on atm to learn more about systemd
<yakiza> ioria no error
<ioria> yakiza,  sudo update-grub
<k1l> egonsen: did you make changes to the lightdm config?
<sarika> hello. I want to install ubuntu along with windows 7. can someone please tell me partitions after I select "something else" while booting Ubuntu 16 .04
<yakiza> ioria http://termbin.com/o1dw
<ioria> yakiza,  ok,  sudo update-grub
<yakiza> http://termbin.com/tsp4
<yakiza> i did
<k1l> egonsen: well, then you want to read all the logs you can get. use journalctl for that
<egonsen> k1l, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf does not seem to be changed
<yakiza> ioria just did http://termbin.com/tsp4
<ioria> yakiza,  ok,  now you should boot on the new 4.8 kernel by default
<yakiza> great ioria thank you so much
<egonsen> k1l, how do i know where to start? i have to find the place where graphical.target is supposed to start lightdm, right?
<ioria> yakiza,  no problem
<k1l> egonsen: look at the status of lightdm and why its not starting
<nick__> hi
<feodoran> hi, I have a problem with my displays: I have to connected an both work during boot. But once loged in one of the two shows "no signal". I tried to change settings with xrandr to dis- and reanble it, but it stays black. Only thing working so far is to go via display settings. any ideas why it looses signal in the first place? I use amdgpu driver
<rmanos> Hi all
<L33T> anybody up?
<nicomachus> L33T: well it's noon here so... yea
<DJones> L33T: Just ask your Ubuntu support question, probably the best thing to start with
<DJones> L33T: If anybody knows, they'll normally help out
<L33T> DJones: Thanks and sorry , I was quite new to all these so pardon me  :)
<DJones> L33T: No problem, if in doubt, you can always check the channel topic when you join, but I appreciate you're new here, just explain the issue you're having and see if anybody can help
<ikonia> join #freeipa
<ikonia> oops
<unstablevet> working with ubuntu studio and im  trying to use an hp webcam
<jarlath> kostkon: thank you, I'll try that!
<unstablevet> anyone out there using an hp laptop?
<roadrunneratwast> hi.  i am on the newest version of ubuntu and am getting a problem compiling packages for vmmware  http://pastebin.com/AE6GN8tT
<ioria> unstablevet, not me, but you can start pasting   lsusb  output
<k1l> unstablevet: i bet some do. but people in here can help better if there are more details. like what doesnt work exactly, what hardware etc
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<roadrunneratwast> k1l: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<roadrunneratwast> i didn't have this probelm with 16.04 before
<roadrunneratwast> i don't think
<unstablevet> cooper@cooper-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC:~$ lsusb
<unstablevet> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<unstablevet> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<unstablevet> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<unstablevet> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<unstablevet> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<unstablevet> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: sorry i missread that you were not on the latest ubuntu. 16.04.2 is fine
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<ioria> unstablevet, not here, please  on paste.ubuntu.com
<roadrunneratwast> any idea what the error means?
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: what is "uname -a"?
<roadrunneratwast> inux mitchell-ThinkPad-X230 4.8.0-36-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Feb 5 \
<roadrunneratwast> 09:39:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: the .2 release is not a real new release. its just like a servicepack on windows. but you can use the backports kernel and xorg witht hat.
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<k1l> which you do
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<roadrunneratwast> any idea how to fix the install?
<roadrunneratwast> of vmware?
<nacc> roadrunneratwast: looks to be a mismatch between vmware and the kernel source
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<nacc> roadrunneratwast: probably ask vmware?
<roadrunneratwast> ok
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: are the proper kernel headers installed?
<roadrunneratwast> i don't know.
<roadrunneratwast> i installed build-essential
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: is "linux-generic-hwe-16.04" installed?
<roadrunneratwast> i don't know. this is a new install
<roadrunneratwast> should i install these files?
<k1l> nacc: i guess the hwe wiki site should link to linux-generic-hwe-16.04 and not the image meta package because that is missing the headers then
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: please run "apt policy linux-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<nacc> k1l: ack, updating
<roadrunneratwast> http://termbin.com/kvwh
<nacc> k1l: done, thanks!
<johk_> waddup
<k1l> roadrunneratwast: ok, the proper files are installed. but you need to run the updates
<roadrunneratwast> oh
<johk_> can somebody fix my internet connection its not working and i cant connect to internet
<johk_> can somebody fix my internet connection its not working and i cant connect to internet
<johk_> can somebody fix my internet connection its not working and i cant connect to internet PLZZ
<timyp> johk could you provide more info.
<timyp> when did it stop working, has it ever worked, how are you connected to the innet
<OerHeks> timyp, he is gone
<timyp> OerHeks its not working can you help me?
<timyp> I mean I'm not gonna provide any other info than that you will just have to fix it... lol
<Aurorasaura> Quick question. if you add a hard drive to lvm from windows with data on it will the data be lost?
<intense> is it possible to use ubuntu netboot to PXEboot with the desktop installer rather than the server installer?
<BetaSoul> Any one gotten the defeault VNC viewer to connect to the most recent raspbian pixel vnc?
<shazzr> æWeird thing. Just reinstalled a laptop running debi. Now xubuntu. I can log into my raspberry pi via ssh and use norwegian characters as before. The only issue is that in irssi the æøå does not wor.
<shazzr> or...it appears not to work. I see them in the above statment, but not while I am typing....'æøå...
<arooni> question; when the caps lock key flashes on my t420 laptop running 16.04; that means kernel panic?  nothing can be done to recover?  this seems to happen after every other resume from suspend.  i have 8gb of ram and 9 gb of swap so not sure why its not working... :(
<rodolfo> buonasera
<ubuntly> hi
<ubuntly> So I tried to use user "admin" in Ubuntu setup - but it is denied as a reserved username.
<ubuntly> I can create an user admin later though - and there are no negative effects...
<ubuntly> so this is more a relict/purist thing?
<Pici> ubuntly: its likely because there is already an admin group, and it doesn't want you to mess with that.
<scottjl> because there already is an "admin" account
<Pici> Users in the admin group are the ones who are allowed to use the sudo command.
<ubuntly> right
<ubuntly> and exactly that I want
<ubuntly> well, I will pick a different user name then
<ubuntly> what is a good username for the "normal" user in Ubuntu setup - except admin of course?
<ubuntly> "notroot"? :D
<scottjl> their name
<Pici> ubuntly: Your first user already gets put into the admin group.
<ubuntly> I want it more generic
<scottjl> user ?
<ubuntly> hmm, user, why not
<ubuntly> but that user is in admin group
<ubuntly> so it is an important user
<ubuntly> sudouser?
<ubuntly> superuser?
<Pici> its up to you.
<ubuntly> suser?
<elias_a> ubuntly: Use "dickhead" or "totalmess". Nobody wants to use those accounts without real need. :P
<scottjl> useraccount, someuser, generic
<scottjl> though if this is a multi-user system, you really ought to use real names
<w9qbj> pick a name not close the the namespace for administratiors of any app. make to be less confusing
<ubuntly> elias_a: right,I will use admin as sudo user - later then when the server is provisioned after setup.
<BluesKaj> oh lord, just use a derivative of your own name
<ubuntly> ok
<unstablevet> can anyone help an ubuntu studio with a hp pavilion dv6000 access the webcam
<w9qbj> there is already many *admin* users, groups, directories( folders) and processes.
<w9qbj> why make life dificult
<ubuntly> OK, so summarize this: The Normal user account created by Ubuntu Setup is also able to sudo by default, is that right?
<scottjl> yes
<k1l> ubuntly: yes.
<ubuntly> thanks.
<k1l> ubuntly: and every new user beeing put in the sudo group can use sudo too.
<scottjl> the normal user account created by setup is given admin priviledges because you have to start out with someone being admin.
<ubuntly> right
<ubuntly> I could even delete that user after the setup and add my own crazy user stuff?
<ubuntly> good
<scottjl> because ubuntu locks direct root login by default
<Ben64> ubuntly: but why
<scottjl> if you delete that use without setting up another account with admin you will basically lock yourself out of admin
<ubuntly> Ben64: because the server will be provisioned automatically, admin, users are added with keys, etc
<ubuntly> I just want the setup to be over :)
<ubuntly> I will call it "suser" now :O
<ubuntly> hurra
<ubuntly> btw, the ubuntu setup is quite nice :D
<Lujeni1> Ubuntu - Because I'm too retarded to configure debian. <3 cpaelzer Skaag attente br00tal Jooka setz3r statusfailed Whisket gyre007 RestingSmile dryliketoast DJones slamduck caw lucasrolff ircnode0 faithless_ ujjain luny bratchley wyggler2 t1mp jinie Danzeel Mordessin Toris sven^ Zerant matti abra0 K1rk setkeh screedo Esya blackroot ren0v0 JonathanD Neo jturek_ lu_tze c0 manitu dsung weltall topi` Renegade334` dork Blauskae1M tswett bonzibuddy janelleb_ pe
<Lujeni1> Ubuntu - Because I'm too retarded to configure debian. <3 kimico wolfmitchell pcdummy LazyAnge1 mailman105 Tabmow DarkDevil darxun kloeri netscape101 kumavis DArqueBishop naf antonmpeg Toggi3 Cybertinus jgornick ezio fauen Asandari barzogh yeticry yeeve ivyyy kalen_not-here TeKKiE_ letslame ignacio JStoker Nothing4You aloril_ littlebear ToBeFree Karazhan d0nn1e pifon discopatrick LostSoul loa michagogo Len y_sekino rhol_ uda Spydar007 bl0m1 Birosso Axy yo
<Lujeni1> Ubuntu - Because I'm too retarded to configure debian. <3 coup_de_shitlord sparr squig Jordy NemesisD CyberJacob ToeSnacks Awesomecase jasondotstar HandheldPenguin Sergio965 kiltzman milkshoes DeMiNe0_ spont4e dedicated_ tizbac uebera|| jonne Harry Random832 Stinky-Feet stooj antonw [B] omnigoat wizonesolutions benklop fsi-mtakahas grauzikas Charlie79 arathi jje grim76_ fumblehool ppedro M1K4 svm_invictvs programador ubergoose f10__ AvatarA feodoran eam f
<Lujeni1> Ubuntu - Because I'm too retarded to configure debian. <3 ramses DeaDSouL br34l z0ran murphy agi78 Smeef intense mogreen Barones de-facto dfused JohnAgosta dustinspringman lol768 Xard marncz_ bonfire_ Jochen_wvdT Afrix gosia cryptodan_mobile _thelion_ markus1199 multi_io arvind marcoslater rohanrhu Numline1 King_Hual` cooldude derf- Lynx_ utfans05 Moscherkobold wonderworld baizon DarkPsydeLord TheSpiochu jgrasser trism allorder ramon_g igordcard yanome wi
<Lujeni1> Ubuntu - Because I'm too retarded to configure debian. <3 mquin gord0 Lukewh JimmyNeutron kraut adalbert_ cute_korean_girl fusl Gnurdux Dominique mufy fn-2 dimi34ka Zen Dworf vox y0sh mcphail burn tekku aName philroche bitch zherlock2 Squarism V7 roue_ datajerk ec Ekho copec Austin__1 gacekjk yofel pitastrudl snkcld arslanq PhilS plytro adonaros Br|aN BaW Xethron Phaiax Threads zherlock1 chiluk rumpole SirCmpwn JonnyNomad mgorbach Guest40968 ls dust dskul
<RestingSmile> automatic spam protection? in MY freenode?
<ubuntly> wtf lol
<ubuntly> I found it somehow funny XD
<baizon> no, it was just stupid
<ubuntly> OK, it is intended that the Ubuntu setup doesn't ask me for a root password - because I should use that user to sudo/su to root, right?
<k1l> ubuntly: yes
<k1l> !root | ubuntly
<ubottu> ubuntly: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntly> ah, much better
<ubuntly> the first I always did (in older debians) was to get rid of root for a sudo user :) then it makes sense
<k1l> this is a basic concept of ubuntu.
<OerHeks> genius hack, that is.
<andreas_> buuh EFnet #trading
<ppedro> SPAM - Because I'm too retarded to communicate otherwise.
<nicomachus> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ppedro> thanks love
<ppedro> i wast just apeing the fellow who spammed here before :P
<OerHeks> ppedro, don't make fun of lonely people.
<OerHeks> :-D
<ppedro> :D
<OerHeks> lets move on with support.
<ppedro> you are right, sorry
<ubuntly> now I decided to user "superuser" instead "suser" - it looks better
<ppedro> seems like youre solving some big problems
<BluesKaj> it's not as if he called some one else by that pc-incorrect word
<ppedro> I am not so experienced with Unix, but I find it silly to disable root and just have sudo ;i
<k1l> ppedro: even windows made something similar with their admin setup. its not a silly approach
<nicomachus> ppedro: commentary not necessary.
<ppedro> :D thanks k1l and nicomachus
<ppedro> It was more a conversation opener
<Th3_ghost> ppedro: is not silly, it is for security
<ppedro> Th3_ghost: security in what sense?
<scottjl> ppedro: it's to foster better security habits. one should avoid logging directly in as root if possible.
<tgm4883> also, this channel isn't for conversation. That would be #ubuntu-discuss
<ppedro> I mean, if you have a root account (with the same password) and a sudo account (<- with the same password), what is the gain in security?
<ppedro> tgm4883: ah, the hierarchy has beaten me, bye bye.
<dannyLopez> Can help me with a DB problem?
<tgm4883> dannyLopez: not unless you tell us the problem...
<Th3_ghost> ppedro: to protect yourself running scripts that can destroy your system or do rm -rf /
<tgm4883> Th3_ghost: he's gone
<dannyLopez> Jajaja tgm4883 I think the support is only in Ubuntu. :O
<scottjl> tgm: can't discuss in here but can solve database issues?
<tgm4883> scottjl: well this is a support channel...
<Th3_ghost> so what can we do here?
<Toggi3> Ubuntu, because some of us live in a Debian world and want long term releases, and either don't have the luxury of using, or do not wish to use, red hat and co. ;p
<Toggi3> though Debian has an LTS channel now right?
<tgm4883> Toggi3: off topic
<Toggi3> I wonder how that is to actually run in enterprise
<Toggi3> no general discussion?
<nacc> Toggi3: no
<tgm4883> Toggi3: there's a discussion channel for that
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dannyLopez> Estoy instalando dhis2 y hay una línea que dice: "createuser -SDRP dhis" cuando pongo la contraseña me dice que el rol dhis ya existe. ¿Cómo puedo eliminar ese rol?
<dannyLopez> I am installing dhis2 and there is a line that says: "createuser -SDRP dhis" when I put the password tells me that the dhis role already exists. How can I remove this role?
<Toggi3> appreciate it tgm4883
<unstablevet> can anyone help with hp webcam issues?
<genii> Th3_ghost, Toggi3 This channel's purpose is to assist Ubunt users who are having technical support issues. As tgm4883 indicates, we have an offtopic channel for non-support discussion
<Th3_ghost> genii: okay :)
<tgm4883> dannyLopez: you'll probably have to reach out to the DHIS2 people for that since it's a unique package that not a lot of people run, and it's not even in the repositories
<dannyLopez> But the comand is not of the program.
<ubuntly> hi
<ubuntly> My hoster only offers Ubuntu 14.04 ISO - can I easily upgrade to 16.04? Fresh installation, so there is not much to be migrated?
<dannyLopez> I mean, exist any way to delet a rol created whit createuser -SDRP dhis
<tgm4883> dannyLopez: ah it's a postgres db command
<ubuntly> When I upgrade a fresh 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS, there won't be a performance penalty because the apt package manager handles all this usually perfectly?
<scottjl> ubuntly: a 14.04->16.04 upgrade is not equal to a fresh 16.04 install. but it's close.
<ubuntly> scottjl: why not equal? what will be different? more clutter?
<scottjl> yes
<genii> ubuntly: If you have many PPAs it can be a pain, depending on what they are
<scottjl> but there is nothing wrong with running a 14.04 lts install right now.
<scottjl> genii: he said a fresh install
<genii> scottjl: Ah, missed that :)
<scottjl> ubuntly: you have about 2 more years of support for 14.04 lts.
<genii> ubuntly: Fresh install 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS upgrade rarely gives problems
<ubuntly> I see
<ubuntly> ok, I found my hoster also offers a minimal image with 16.04 - it is not a clean install but it will only contain minimal packages
<ubuntly> that's what I want
<ubuntly> otherwise the ansible provisioning will fail because there are already packages in place that can't be just removed
<mario__> Hello, can I ask a question of Ubuntu? I'm a new user..
<OerHeks> hi mario__, shoot!
<genii> mario__: Yes, just state your question and someone should reply
<ubuntly> so Ubuntu Landscape offers kernel upgrading without restart, right? Among some other auto upgrade stuff?
<mario__> Maybe this question has been asked a lot, I'm learning now. I have an old netbook with An ATOM processor, 1GB of RAM, and I am trying to guess which version of Linux or Ubuntu is better to install on this device
<OerHeks> ubuntly, yes, live patching, but the kernel only
<ubuntly> OerHeks: and this live patching costs money at some scale because the Landscape team has to prepare the normal Linux kernel upgrade for a live upgrade?
<mario__> I am thinking on MATE, but I'm not sure if it's the best option. Thanks in advance.
<OerHeks> mario__, xubuntu/mate or lightweight Lubuntu/openbox
<ubuntly> OerHeks: or is there some proprietary, non opensource tech involved?
<ubuntly> >> Why does Landscape service cost? Could one prepare the linux kernel upgrades also with an opensource tool (also taking the risks ofc)?
<OerHeks> ubuntly, yes, it is a canonical prop thingy, Dustin wrote a nice Q&A http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<mario__> I will try xubuntu/mate then, thank you a lot guys :)
<lol768> I'm pretty sure it just uses kpatch
<OerHeks> see "Q: How does this compare to Oracle Ksplice, RHEL Live Patching and SUSE Live Patching?"
<ubuntly> and there are no OpenSource LivePatches now? :)
<OerHeks> kslice, but unsupported AFAIK
<ubuntly> I see
<ubuntly> probably too much to invest for a truly opensource solution
<ubuntly> maybe when the kernel team itself decides to make one?
<dannyLopez> tgm4883: Yes, is a postgres db
<stratocastorNM> Hello everybody!
<ZeptoByte> Hello :) I really need help getting grub2 to work again.. Can someone help me?
<diogenes_> ZeptoByte, what's wrong with your grub?
<ZeptoByte> I moved the ubuntu partition to make it bigger, and now grub wont start.. And I have deleted all of the content of the /boot folder
<shazzr> Weird thing....if I use debian on my laptop it starts much faster than if I use ubuntu. How can I check what takes so much time?
<diogenes_> how are you chatting here?
<k1l> ubuntly: the service used for the kernel upgrades is livepatching. and yes you can do it on your own if you want. but 3 machines are for free from canonical service
<diogenes_> shazzr, run systemd-analyze blame
<k1l> ubuntly: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<scottjl> ZeptoByte: You've pretty much hosed your system deleting /boot
<shazzr> diogenes_: apparmor.service, 21.8 s, and plymouth-read-write.service, 21.7 s. Can I disable them in any way?
<diogenes_> shazzr, first google and read the documentation
<ubuntly> k1l: three for free? cool! I guess even for commercial use, etc - great!
<ZeptoByte> @scottjl, I can't somehow reinstall it from a live usb?
<OerHeks> ubuntulog2, actually, if you are a developer with ubuntu, contact them ;-)
<k1l> ubuntly: see that blogpost with that faq
<ngochai> hi guys, how do I disable console on framebuffer device and keep the framebuffer device (/dev/fb*)
<scottjl> ZeptoBte: You can but it wouldn't be an easy process. Unless you needed that exact install, better off booting from live, backing up data, and reinstalling.
<dannyLopez> OerHeks: Im not dev, Im a simple user and just follow a tutorial
<anddam> while creating a backup using the Backup panel in System Settings I get a "Backup Failed - Permission denied"
<diogenes_> ZeptoByte, http://pastebin.com/WxequHSj
<stratocastorNM> Anyone here install folding at home on Ubuntu?
<anddam> I used a SSH storage location, specifying the server, the folder and the username (same as my user on this system)
<ZeptoByte> Thank you @diogenes, I will try that
<anddam> where can I read a more detailed log of what's failing?
<diogenes_> ZeptoByte, good luck
<ZeptoByte> diognes_, it didn't work.. I've posted the output here http://pastebin.com/vptnfckQ
<diogenes_> ZeptoByte, you're in trouble, reinstalling is way to gpo
<diogenes_> go*
<ZeptoByte> Okay, but thank you diogens_ for the help :)
<diogenes_> ZeptoByte, you're welcome
<pavlos> ZeptoByte, would this help? ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/reinstalling-grub2-efi-partition
<Apachez> inte ubuntu, is there a "good" way to run a specific command AFTER user logged into the gui AND network is up and running?
<Apachez> in ubuntu, is there a "good" way to run a specific command AFTER user logged into the gui AND network is up and running?
<baizon> Apachez: well you could run a script ;)
<baizon> that is lauched on startup
<stef_R> how do I register my nick
<baizon> !register | stef_R
<ubottu> stef_R: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ZeptoByte> pavlos, diogenes_, I tried to reinstall the system and it says that the previous version is installed using "BIOS compativility mode".. Should I be using BIOS or UEFI mode.. If I also want to dual boot with windows?
<diogenes_> ZeptoByte, first and FIRST you back up your data
<ZeptoByte> It's a relative new install, and the important files are in the cloud
<diogenes_> zeroshft, then use legacy instead of uefi and erase everything
<aevl> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i'
<aevl> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<aevl> whats this error??? ^
<aevl> that appears after running sudo apt-get update
<AnonyL35> hello
<anddam> does Unity support having different Universal Access rules for different displays?
<caimlas> ducasse, so, related to the issue I mentioned earlier about systemd falling over... there's more information now, but I'm not sure how to proceed further from this: http://pastebin.com/i7cs1TJ4
<Aremis117> anddam |  What are you trying to do
<Aremis117> Do you want one display to be dedicated to magnify?
<caimlas> ducasse, was hoping you might have some input on what to investigate, short of the core, of why it's falling over.
<Aremis117> caimlas |  Whats going on?
<caimlas> Aremis117, systemd-udevd is falling over (seemingly) randomly on a 16.04.02 VM, as is pretty much the whole of everything else related to systemd. It may be by my own doing, but I am not certain what as of yet.
<caimlas> systemd being what it is, and not terribly robust, doesn't appear to provide sufficient log data for diagnosis.
<Aremis117> Try OpenRC
<anddam> Aremis117: I have a 13" 1080p where I use Large Text setting, when I connect the external display, 1080p but 23", I'd like that to not have large text
<the_ktosiek> Ugh, I'm seeing Ubuntu switching to another VT on Alt+Left / Alt+Right. Is that a new thing?
<the_ktosiek> I'm pretty sure Alt+Left wasn't doing this (I'm using this shortcut a lot in the browser)
<Aremis117> anddam |  There should be something in options for unity to treat every display individually.  Thought I use mate and haven't played with unity in a long time.  Its in the same menu as having the side bar on every screen though.
<anddam> Aremis117: I figure I get the panel
<anddam> btw anything about having more verbose output from deja-dup?
<anddam> my user can ssh into the configured ssh host, and I have my pub key in remote authorized
<anddam> also my remote user can write in the target folder
<anddam> I tried running it manually but it doesn't have a --verbose, and DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 suggested at http://askubuntu.com/a/191003 has no (apparent) effect
<anddam> I tried    env DEJA_DUP_DEBUG=1 deja-dup --backup
<anddam> I expected some more output in CLI but I just got the gtk window with "permission denied" displayed
<anddam>  ~/.cache/deja-dup is empty
<Aremis117> anddam |  Theres also features like the OSX style magnify stuff that you could use 9IE hold cntrl + alt + mousewheel up or down to zoom in).
<anddam> Aremis117: oh that's nice, I used to use that quite often on macos
<pavlos> ZeptoByte, I thought you were trying to recover the existing system, hence the link
<ZeptoByte> pavlos, Yeah I was, but it didn't look like I could get it to work again :/ Anyways now i'm reinstalling the system
<pavlos> ZeptoByte, ok
<Aremis117> anddam |  Yeah there should be something like that available to you.p
<ZeptoByte> I didn't loose any important data. I just need to use some time, setting everything up again..
<ZeptoByte> But thank you so much for your help, anyways. pavlos
<pavlos> ZeptoByte, np
<ZeptoByte> I
<ZeptoByte> I've always been suprised, of how nice the ubuntu community is. ;)
<anddam> Aremis117: the Screen Display pane, the one that allows you to say "put dock in all monitors", cannot split Universal Access, it can only switch between mirroring and split screen
<anddam> Aremis117: but the Universal Access setting will be global
<RedPenguin> hello all
<RedPenguin> I know of cron for scheduled tasks, but is there any thing similar to Windows's Task Scheduler to run a GUI/bash script, I can see open up in a terminal and see in foreground vs background?
<Aremis117> anddam |  I remember something like enabling one screen for accessibility options or something like that.  Maybe I'm just thinking of the 12.04 beta :\
<Aremis117> Sorry
<anddam> oh damn, I typed in a wrong path, that's why deja-dup wasn't working
<anddam> Aremis117: np, thanks for the info
<anddam> how can I add a dot folder in a Gtk file dialog?
<anddam> nvm, right click "show hidden files"
<OerHeks> ctrl H
<anddam> I'd like to be able to type in a path tho', is there such a thing in Gtk's file dialog?
<astemir> help me please
<scottjl> astemir: state your problem
<anddam> scottjl: just hepl!
<anddam> and ragequit
<scottjl> maybe their link was the problem?
<anddam> I have an actual problem with CUPS and Broterh MFC-250C printer (multifunction inkjet)
<anddam> I installed lpr and CUPS wrapper deb packages from manufacturer, CUPS correctly recognizes the USB printer and assign the proper driver, but then jobs are simply accepted and immediately marked as completed but the printer doesn't do a thing
<anddam> I don't know where to get more info
<nacc> anddam: if you are using debs from the mfr, probably from them
<anddam> I mean from logs or so,there are no issues or error in CUPS logs
<unstablevet> when i use lsusb i cant see my integrated webcam what do i need to do from there?
<anddam> nacc: pfff, I figure it's magnificent on their side already to even have bothered about providing those in first place
<nacc> anddam: or just use a printer that works with linux
<anddam> nacc: trying to be smart, with wise suggestions?
<nacc> anddam: if cups isn't logging anything, then i'm not sure if it's not the printer or driver
<nacc> anddam: at which point, you'd need to ask the driver author for how to debug
<anddam> nacc: nothing that I can see, I checked the logs from web ui
<anddam> anyway, I'll try again tomorrow, I'm tired now
<anddam> thanks for the attention anyway
<Simonious> tried apt-get update, got: Err:6 http://apt.puppetlabs.com trusty Release.gpg  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7F438280EF8D349F
<Simonious> tried: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver apt.puppetlabs.com --recv-keys 7F438280EF8D349F      //this seems to hang forever
<Simonious> is there a correctly solution here?
<nacc> Simonious: wouldn't that be a question for the puppetlabs repository owner?
<Simonious> nacc: perhaps?
<OerHeks> Simonious, here is a clue .. Puppet Labs Release Key expires soon https://tickets.puppetlabs.com/browse/CPR-317
<Pici> Simonious: have you tried it recently? It may have been affected by the AWS outage.
<Simonious> Pici: ahhh, good point!
<Pici> I know some of the mirrors I use were...
<Simonious> Pici: hmm, still failing
<Pici> Simonious: You're not meant to replace the keyserver name in the command, try with just keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Simonious> ooo, that looks better!
<Kazuto> I feel like my whole VPS is exploding. Every time I try to update my packages, I get told “Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1),” each sudo command tells me my hostname refuses connection, and ZNC can't read my config. Where the hell do I start troubleshooting?
<nacc> Kazuto: pastebin the first case (full command all the output)
<lafleurdubien> does anyone here have experience writing tutorials for Digital Ocean?
<Kazuto> nacc: Including the update output?
<nacc> lafleurdubien: doesn't seem topical for this channel? maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> Kazuto: probably doesn't hurt, but I was mostly interested in the comamnd that leads to the error
<Kazuto> nacc: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Kazuto> I'll get the full output in a sec
<nacc> Kazuto: ok
<unstablevet> can someone assist me please
<Kazuto> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24086554/
<kalwnau> t
<nacc> Kazuto: wow, have you not updated in some time?
<Kazuto> nacc: Yeah, I know, it's been about two months
<nacc> Kazuto: that's terrible, for it's own reason
<nacc> Kazuto: esp. in a droplet, which means you're 100% insecure
<nacc> Kazuto: but whatever, that paste doesn't have the relevant output
<Kazuto> That's the only output though
<nacc> Kazuto: did you use pastebinit?
<Kazuto> Pastebinit?
<nacc> Kazuto: oh i see, it just put it in the middle, sorry
<nacc> Kazuto: seems suspicious that it's around package 1000
<nacc> Kazuto: have you tried using `apt` rather than `apt-get`? `apt update; apt full-upgrade`. Just curious if it's a tooling issue
<Kazuto> I'll try it
<Bashing-om> unstablevet: No help until the issue is known, state the problem .
<unstablevet> i cant seem to find my integrated webcam when i use lsusb or lspci I'm not sure where to go from there
<Kazuto> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24086583/
<nacc> Kazuto: ok, run `sudo apt-get -f install`
<Bashing-om> unstablevet: I would run ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' in terminal and see if the system picks up when the cam is connected .
<Kazuto> nacc: Running now
<Kazuto> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24086595/
<unstablevet> bashing-om: nothing happened just have the  >
<LVDSXorg> Hi, I installed 16.04 on an older laptop that has RS880M graphics card, and I know current xorg doesn't support it. Is this the reason why my display resolution is stuck at 1600x900 ? I tried added undetected resolution but my screen goes blank
<nacc> Kazuto: why do you have old 14.04 kernels on your system?
<Kazuto> nacc: ?
<nacc> Kazuto: in any case, it doesn't look like any failures from that command
<nacc> Kazuto: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-110-generic
<Simonious> Are the network problems still going on?
<Kazuto> nacc: No idea. Could that be a problem?
<Kazuto> I'm basically at the point where I'm going to save all of my work off-site and re-flash the system though
<Bashing-om> unstablevet: xtl+c to close that terminal . and open a new terminal ( ctl+alt+t - unity ) . and in this terminal type ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' . And nothing else . In this terminal is the tail of the log and the (-f) is to see all that gets added to the log file . Terminate the logging in that terminal with ctl+c . to return to CLI prompt .
<nacc> Kazuto: yes, you might as well, tbh, if that's an option
<Kazuto> Alright. Thanks for your help, nacc! I'll hang out here until it's done, then I'll rejoin on ZNC.
<LVDSXorg> when I do xrandr -q, I see my display to be LVDS, should I use LVDS-0 when adding a new mode ?
<LVDSXorg> Thing is when I try to change my resolution, I get a black screen. I am not sure why
<OerHeks> LVDSXorg, no, LVDS is correct https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Dynamically_testing_different_resolutions
<unstablevet> bashing-om:what specifically would i look out for?
<LVDSXorg> oh okay OerHeks. Any idea why I get the black screen though ? should I play with the rate ? I am trying to get 1920x1080 60
<Bashing-om> unstablevet: Whatever is reported when the cam is connected . That would be my starting point . Get some ID's and such to begin following the bread crumbs .
<violencechildren> fuck you guys
 * genii makes more coffee
<Simonious> Did I just get laid?
<elky> no
<Simonious> but..  violencechildren said..
<elky> not worth giving trolls attention like that
<Simonious> well.. he's already logged out
<Simonious> so I make jokey
<clissold345> Can I ask about 17.04 here? It seems to have installed ok except that I cant open websites in firefox. I can connect to the router and I can ping. Eg ping 8.8.8.8.
<genii> clissold345: #ubuntu+1 is the official place for Zesty until it reaches actual release
<dbarton> clissold345: execute a "dig example.net" in your console
<dbarton> genii: didn't know about #ubuntu+1… thanks :)
<Apachez> in ubuntu, is there a "good" way to run a specific command AFTER user logged into the gui AND network is up and running?   does for example network-manager have a postinit script that it can trigger once network is up and running?
<clissold345> genii, I'll try there. Thanks.
<dbarton> Apachez: in case you use systemd, you could add a service unit (w/ oneshot command) and add it to the correct target (network.target if I'm not completly wrong)… but I think ubuntu uses upstart by default
<Apachez> yeah if I add an app in startup applications it seems to be working as expected
<Apachez> but so would gigolo also do but gigolo fails since network isnt up yet when it runs
<Apachez> so "proper" way to do this would be to locate a trigger of network up and mount as the user
<Renji666> Ciao a tutti
<Apachez> is it possible to disable the unmount option for a user when acting on a gvfs mount?
<Apachez> like in nautilus
<eightfold> hi there
<eightfold> how should i upgrade python 2 to python 3
<eightfold> i'm running 16.10
<nacc> eightfold: you don't
<nacc> eightfold: you run the correct interpreter as needed
<nacc> eightfold: both are present (python is python 2 and python3 is python 3)
<eightfold> nacc: ok, but i need to install a program via pip
<eightfold> and i requires python 3
<eightfold> and it
<nacc> eightfold: pip3
<dbarton> eightfold probably change the shebang to python3
<nacc> eightfold: python3-pip rather
<nacc> eightfold: use the correct pip for the correct environment
<eightfold> nacc: ok, so apt install pip3?
<nacc> eightfold: python3-pip iirc
<eightfold> argh, somebody told me i'd get the latest version by issuing apt install pip
<k1l> !info python3-pip
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.2-2ubuntu0.1 (yakkety), package size 106 kB, installed size 558 kB
<nacc> eightfold: there is no package named pip
<eightfold> nacc: do i need to uninstall something first, in order not to introduce chaos
<k1l> eightfold: but are you sure that python package is not in the repos already=
<nacc> eightfold: no
<nacc> eightfold: python2 and python3 are in separate paths
<nacc> eightfold: and 'latest' is relative to ubuntu, of course, not upstream
<eightfold> k1l: what python package?
<nacc> eightfold: what python package are you trying to install eventually?
<eightfold> ok, i'll install python3-pip
<k1l> eightfold: python2 and python3 are installable at the same time. so not to get a mess all pyhton3 stuff is named python3
<k1l> eightfold: the python package you want to install with pip
<lerner> what command do I need to start a program in 2 hours time?
<dimisdas> Sleep
<mcphail> lerner: "at"
<eightfold> ok, fail. "Exception: Sorry, Python 2 is not supported"
<nacc> eightfold: where and what command?
<eightfold> even though i installed python3-pip
<nacc> eightfold: no context makes it impossible to help you
<nacc> eightfold: use a pastebin
<eightfold> pip install --user wpull
<nacc> eightfold: that's because, as I just said, it's pip3
<nacc> eightfold: pip3 to use python3
<eightfold> nacc: what is pip3?
<nacc> eightfold: the python3 pip
<eightfold> sorry, but i don't understand a thing. the python3 pip is pip3
<eightfold> and i insalled it
<k1l> eightfold: pip is only python2. if you want python version3 to be used you need to use "pip3"
<nacc> eightfold: there are two commands
<eightfold> ahhh
<eightfold> sawry
<nacc> eightfold: both are for what you are thinking of as 'pip' but you need to tell it which interpreter you want to use
<k1l> eightfold: it doesnt know what python you want since both pythons are installed
<eightfold> all these pythons :)
<nacc> there are two
<eightfold> pip3 install --user wpull
<eightfold> worked better
<lerner> mcphail, so example: 'at 2am firefox -p'
<lerner> ?
<krakken> coco coco puffs
<krakken> the wifi took me a bit
<krakken> nice to see double click tarball upzip
<mcphail> lerner: "at" accepts jobs from stdin. So you could use: echo "DISPLAY=:0 firefox -p" | at now + 2hours
<ablest1980> hi
<lerner> mcphail, so what I wrote would not work?
<mcphail> lerner: you'll need to set the "DISPLAY" variable for graphical apps
<ofir> Hi, I'm experimenting with this ancient kernel 2.6.20-15-generic while reading the Art of Exploitation, and I am puzzled about how stack execution is allowed there
<eightfold> nacc: do you think this could have anything to do with the fact that i don't have python3 installed?
<eightfold> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/759912340b3d5bd9b7518acff5d03da0
<ofir> Would love that to hear a hint from someone :)
<nacc> ofir: wrong channel
<nacc> ofir: probably want a kernel channel
<ofir> nacc, thanks, I'll try, it's an old Ubuntu 7.04 (Live CD), so I thought maybe someone would know
<still-dreaming-1> Hell. I'm using Ubuntu via Bash on Ubuntu on Windows (Windows 10 feature). Is it true you should not modify the linux file system files through Windows file explorer?
<still-dreaming-1> *hello
<nacc> eightfold: do you actually not have python3 installed? it's installed by default in ubuntu now
<nacc> eightfold: just as python3
<nacc> eightfold: it's presumably that there is no html5lib (afaict)
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<genii> !winubu
<genii> Hm
<OerHeks> Could be an 2nd option, genii
<k1l> eightfold: see, the error tells you its missing python3-html5lib
<nacc> eightfold: well, it does (if you know python and ubuntu) because it can't import a module and ubuntu generally has sane pacakge names for python modules
<nacc> !info python3-html5lib yakkety
<ubottu> python3-html5lib (source: html5lib): HTML parser/tokenizer based on the WHATWG HTML5 specification (Python 3). In component main, is optional. Version 0.999-4 (yakkety), package size 77 kB, installed size 515 kB
<eightfold> k1l: thanks!
<eightfold> nacc: thanks!
<eightfold> i'll give  python3-html5lib a try
<eightfold> hmm
<eightfold> installed that package, getting https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e42b2d565e0eb4d96d5c168964660b88
<eightfold> didn't know that *nix dependency hell hole was so deep :)
<eightfold> identical message as before installing python3-html5lib
<nacc> eightfold: iit'
<nacc> eightfold: it's a bug in wpull
<nacc> eightfold: not compatible with ubuntu's package, afaict, as the modules is called 'html5lib._tokenizer' (and the underscore implies it's not meant for direct import)
<funey> hey
<stinger910> Hello
<stinger910> Anyone interested in helping a complete noob set up their vncserver for desktop environment
#ubuntu 2017-03-01
<eightfold> nacc: darn. so there
<eightfold> s nothing to do really
<eightfold> but leaving feedback to devs
<nacc> eightfold: you can edit their source and see if it fixes it, but they do pretty clearly ask you to file an issue
<nacc> eightfold: and don't use enter as punctuation :)
<eightfold> nacc: accidental enter
<eightfold> nacc: thank you for your help.
<lerner> in what channe can I get help about 'at'?
<lerner> i mean the command
<reisio> lerner: here is fine
<lerner> at 0106 -c 'firefox -p' , this should work, right?
<lerner> it did not
<denny> Hi
<denny> what is snap in ubuntu
<denny> how can I remove it?
<k1l> its an alternate package system.
<Guest82803> can I remove it?
<k1l> i guess removing snapd
<Guest82803> first of all I have this snap core
<Guest82803> that I want to remove
<reisio> you'll unfortunately probably have to determine what is depending on it, too
<Guest82803> it mounts as loop after boot
<reisio> but my guess is that if you have it at all, you installed the "wrong" thing
<k1l> snap core? what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Guest82803> 16.04
<Guest82803> I wanted to try the ubuntu live kernel patching thingy
<k1l> so no ubuntu snappy core install on some arm board or such
<Guest82803> no
<nacc> Guest82803: livepatch requires snaps
<k1l> the livepatching service needs to run with snapd.
<Guest82803> ubuntu server 16.04 on x86
<Guest82803> I disabled it
<k1l> then remove snapd
<nacc> and yes the 'core' snap is present by default with snapd
<nacc> reisio: k1l: confusing naming there :/
<k1l> nacc: yes, some of the naming is suboptimal
<reisio> don't ask me
<nacc> heh
<Guest82803> so...
<reisio> it's true dpkg/apt-get is archaic, but the present approach to add a million worse things on top of it is beyond me
<reisio> Guest82803: /nick soguy
<nacc> Guest82803: so what's your question then?
<soguy> how can I remove it?
<soguy> is there an apt-get remove command?
<k1l> soguy: remove the snapd pacakge
<soguy> got it :)
<stinger910> Anyone interested in helping a complete noob set up their vncserver for desktop environment
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/772912/ubuntu-16-04-core-os-snap-wont-remove
<soguy> I really hate this snappy things
<soguy> well... thanks guys
<c|oneman> stinger910: I use thinlinc
<c|oneman> it has sound and shit.
<k1l> reisio: its about removing the snapd package with apt. not uninstall snap with snap.
<reisio> k1l: what is?
<mikeymop> there is no ubuntu documentation that doesn't use a2enmod
<mikeymop> can soeone explain what a2enmod php7.0 does
<mikeymop> i'm asking because it says it's already enabled and it's ubuntu specific
<k1l> a2enmod enables apache2 modules
<k1l> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/a2enmod.8.html  for more details on that command
<k1l> mikeymop: so its already enabled php? what is the issue then?
<mikeymop> k1l: when i run a php file it 404s me
<mikeymop> i added a vhost for */wp/
<mikeymop> and all of wordpress is in */wp/
<k1l> mikeymop: that doesnt sound like an php issue. did you restart apache?
<nacc> mikeymop: a 404 is typically debugged by looking at apache's logs
<nacc> mikeymop: and a 404 usually is a configuration issue with apache, not with php
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have set up  rsync to do a backup.  It sits at "sending incremental file list" for a long time.  Is there any way of getting it to show its progress? Note: I already have --progress set.
<Kazuto> nacc: Finally have some free time, wiping my server now. Thanks again for your help earlier :)
<nacc> Kazuto: np, gl!
<hillCownTree> did ubuntu remove chromium from the software center recently?
<reisio> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=chromium
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 55.0.2883.87-0ubuntu1.16.10.1330 (yakkety), package size 58374 kB, installed size 225463 kB
<bazhang> no
<hillCownTree> strange, was not showing up on a new install after update && upgrade
<hillCownTree> persisted after rebooty
<Bashing-om> hillCownTree: universe repo enabled ?
<hillCownTree> system is all defaults so I would assume universe was caught.  I just sent the system to reboot and it showed up again
<hillCownTree> strange that it was not availabe from the start
<mikeymop> will apt-purge apache reset all the directories in root I mucked up
<mikeymop> or do i have to manually remove them
<compact> hi. i have vsftpd, working fine. i enabled SSL however clients not using SSL cannot login anymore
<compact> any idea?
<luisf> hi
<donofrio> what's the package to install a full gui xfce desktop from apt-get thought it was one master packge for the whole show?
<cfhowlett> donofrio, sudo apt install xfce4
<cfhowlett> DE only
<donofrio> what about all the 'other' packages that make a full desktop experence?
<OerHeks> xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> so what you actually want is the xubuntu metapackage: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> !info xfce4-goodies | donofrio Maybe to :
<ubottu> donofrio Maybe to :: xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.3 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Kazuto> nacc: Re-flashed it. Now's the time to re-add everything relevant. I'm going to consider this practice for a future sysadmin job ;)
<donofrio> I'm playing with https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/user_support
<donofrio> opps meant - https://msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<mikeymop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/803430/getting-errors-while-installing-php-on-ubuntu16-04
<mikeymop> this failed me
<mikeymop> dpkg -r couldn't remove the package either so I couldn't do that to get it to become an installation candidate again
<nacc> !ubuwin | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<jon__> so I took a dd copy of an install of ubuntu 14.04 before updating to 16.04...16.04 is all jacked up, what's the easiest way to revert to that dd copy? boot to a cd and dd it back onto the drive?
<jon__> (I think that's the only way?)
<reisio> jon__: that's the "simplest" way, yes
<reisio> but since you clearly have time on your hands to allow the system to be unproductive, I'd say figuring out how to make 16 work is a better us of that time
<reisio> better use*
<jon__> I think the issue is that dell mucked with 14 a bit too much
<jon__> and then updating to 16 got me stuck on drivers, etc, that don't update because their repo was disabled by the update
<cfhowlett> jon__, are you using the standard ubuntu or the dell image?
<jon__> the dell image
<donofrio> nacc, that channel doesn't exist on freenode
<jon__> I wonder if I would have better luck with a vanilla 16.04 install
<reisio> jon__: that was your mistake
<reisio> yes you would
<nacc> donofrio: uh, yes it does
<cfhowlett> jon__, standard image works fine on most Dell's.
<jon__> there's a lot of potential for driver nightmares
<jon__> it has one of those wacky video cards that switches on and off, and a usb-c dock
<cfhowlett> and yet it takes only moments to test this for yourself ...
<donofrio> nacc, you should put a space before the period, throws off the hyperlink - lol
<nacc> donofrio: sounds like a bug in your IRC client
<jon__> I honestly have no idea how to resolve the issues with 16.04 short of reinstalling -- the machine randomly hard freezes, particularly when attaching and removing display devices (though sometimes just on its own)
<nacc> donofrio: as channel names aren't hyperlinks, that's something your client is interpreting.
<cfhowlett> get 16.04.2, make a bootable USB, boot it up.  if all works, install.
<jon__> you think that I might have substantially better luck with that vs the upgraded copy? ie. this is not a waste of time
<jon__> it'd be nice if Dell said exactly what they did >_<
<cfhowlett> I think it's worth the few minutes of your valuable time to conduct this experiment.  do it for science.
<jon__> the lack of support from dell has been kind of frustrating for a "supported" laptop, but I'll give this a shot
<donofrio> nacc, probably I'm using hexchat from xfce on cygwin64 on win7
<mikeymop> i took it down to see if that helped
<mikeymop> can someone help me out of dependency hell
<mikeymop> or whatever i did to apt
<nacc> mikeymop: yes
<nacc> mikeymop: what did you do?
<mikeymop> was trying to get wordpress installed
<nacc> mikeymop: `apt install wordpress`?
<mikeymop> messed around with apache
<mikeymop> i did it from wordpress-latest.tar
<nacc> sight
<nacc> *sigh
<nacc> mikeymop: why??
<mikeymop> anyway, in playing around in manually installed libapache2-mod-php7.0
<mikeymop> nacc: online tutorial
<nacc> mikeymop: not a great reason, but ok
<Oderus> hey. having issues installing a package. anyone able to tell me the issue? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24087512/
<mikeymop> figure it was best practice since it was bleeding edge
<nacc> mikeymop: ok, so you installed the php7.0 module for apache
<nacc> mikeymop: only if you know what you're doing.
<mikeymop> but id didn't use hte metapackage
<mikeymop> php-common
<nacc> mikeymop: why would it?
<mikeymop> i didnt
<mikeymop> i should have
<nacc> mikeymop: ok, so install 'libapache2-mod-php'?
<mikeymop> libapache2-mod-php7.0 == x from now on
<nacc> mikeymop: huh?
<mikeymop> dpkg -r libapahce2-mod-php7.0 fails
<mikeymop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/803430/getting-errors-while-installing-php-on-ubuntu16-04
<mikeymop> i'm having this issue
<nacc> Oderus: where did you get that package from?
<nacc> mikeymop: with a different verison of php7.0 i assume (not 7.0.8)
 * jamesd notes there is a reason to test things out on a vm or perhaps a docker container.. a lot easier to recover. 
<nacc> jamesd: or just use the packages
<mikeymop> yea
<nacc> jamesd: but even then, test them pre-production, yes
<nacc> mikeymop: you're getting that same exact output?
<Oderus> nacc: an added ppa
<mikeymop> seemed logical that manually downloading the apt archive and replacing the sytem file in the anser wouls fix it
<nacc> Oderus: right, so talk to that ppa's owner
<jpugarte1> hello fellas, is there anyone here willing to help me with a problem with broken dependencies? I am new to Ubuntu, and have tried different solutions I found out there, but nothing has worked so far.
<mikeymop> however apt-get -f install still fails with OP's error
<mikeymop> can i safetly rm -rf /usr/lib/php
<Oderus> nacc: ok sorry. thank you.
<nacc> mikeymop: without removing the packages? it will probably break apt
<jamesd> i didn't know it was dependency hell day in ubuntu land.
<nacc> mikeymop: in that apt will be unsure what you did
<nacc> mikeymop: can you just remove all the php packages you have installed?
<mikeymop> it thinks they're not installed
<mikeymop> even dpkg does
<nacc> mikeymop: can you pastebin the exact command and message?
<mikeymop> 1s
<nacc> mikeymop: i will have to step away shortly, but will be aroudn again tmrw
<nacc> mikeymop: should just be `command | pastebinit`
<mikeymop> https://hastebin.com/akusuwirib.sql
<mikeymop> ok
<mikeymop> i was ammending three together idk that would pipe it
<nacc> mikeymop: that's *not* the same error
<nacc> "Error: The new file /usr/lib/php/7.0/php.ini-production does not exist!"
<nacc> is what hte ubuntu help said
<mikeymop> i had that too, since replaced it
<nacc> mikeymop: right, but i can only help what i see
<nacc> mikeymop: so in any case
<nacc> mikeymop: can you install 'libapache2-mod-php' (you shouldn't install the version-specific pacakges generally)
<mikeymop> it'll do everything and get stuck with the same error, waiting for pastebinit
<nacc> mikeymop: if that doesn't fix it, you should look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-php7.0.config and see why it's failing
<mikeymop> thanks
<mikeymop> it didn't exist sthat could be the problem
<nacc> mikeymop: is there anything in there with that prefix? /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-php7.0*
<nacc> mikeymop: oh sorry, it was the .postinst that failed
<Bashing-om> jpugarte1: Pastebin an example command and the resulting output ; we see what we can make of it .
<jpugarte1> thanks, bashing-om... coming right here https://paste.ubuntu.com/24087532/
<mikeymop> nacc: a little
<mikeymop> conffiles list md5sums ponstinst postrm prerm
<nacc> mikeymop: right, so it's the postinst file that failed
<mikeymop> if i remove it will apt pull it in?
<nacc> mikeymop: well, removing it doesn't really achieve anything
<beancounter956> bye
<nacc> mikeymop: gtg -- ping me tmrw?
<mikeymop> ok thank you
<mikeymop> sorry to keep ya
<nacc> mikeymop: np
<xheart> along side with Ubuntu 16.04lts?
<xheart> hi everyone, Can I install Kubuntu along side with Ubuntu 16.04lts?
<bazhang> xheart, kubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> then select in login
<xheart> ?
<bazhang> you want kubuntu and ubuntu right?
<xheart> yes
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop, install it
<xheart> sudo ???
<bazhang> yes
<reisio> sudo tracebustah bustah
<bazhang> ignore what reisio just said
<xheart> thanks reisio
<xheart> i meant thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<xheart> what would be the correct command?
<reisio> to do what?
<chu> I think (without testing) it is: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> jpugarte1: Where does libglapi-mesa come from ?  show ' apt list libglapi-mesa ' .
<xheart> it worked chu
<jpugarte1> Bashing-om: see updated pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/24087615/
<DarkAceZ> any idea why when I try to install WINE, my package manager wants to remove 5 unrelated packages? (a2jmidid ardour blender jackmeter simplescreenrecorder)
<jpugarte1> unrelated: how do you address someone in particular? 'nick:' didn't seem to do the trick, neither '@nick'
<kostkon> !paste | DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xheart> it is asking to install "lightdm" or "sddm" I do not know what that means
<gnomethrower> xheart: what are you trying to install?
<gnomethrower> oh, KDE?
<xheart> i have ubuntu 16.04lts and want to install kubuntu alongside
<gnomethrower> xheart: I recommend LightDM
<bazhang> xheart, that is not alongside, it's just a different DE
<bazhang> xheart, which you then select at login
<xheart> ok thanks guys i am installing right now.
<Bashing-om> jpugarte1: Look'n . back soonest .
<jpugarte1> Bashing-om: I think the file came from 'xorg-edgers/ppa'. Doing a ppa-purge right now
<Bashing-om> !info libglapi-mesa xenial | jpugarte1
<ubottu> jpugarte1: libglapi-mesa (source: mesa): free implementation of the GL API -- shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 175 kB
<jpugarte1> Bashing-om: After the ppa-purge, I could installed VLC. I think libglapi-mesa might have been installed either with an old game that included a GPU driver installation (since these files include OpenGL libraries)... I wonder if doing the ppa-purge messed up another software (could be that game, but could also be ROS [robotic operative system])... I will find out soon, I guess. Thanks for your help :)
<jpugarte1> *I meant after the ppa-purge, I succesfully installed VLC
<jpugarte1> gotta go now, thanks again @Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> jpugarte1: Good deal . that PPA is depreciated ( maybe no longer even exist ) .
<jpmh> I have a server, running 14.4, been fine for a couple of years.  Today I note that fail2ban-server is taking 95%+ of the cpu time.  Nothing in the fail2ban.log shows up.  Any ideas?
<mikeymop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<mikeymop> i've been following this, the script told me to go to local host to setup wordpress
<mikeymop> however i still get hte apache index page
<jpmh> mikeymop: you may do better in the #httpd room
<mikeymop> thanks
<mikeymop> they wont help with distro specific things actually
<efu_> hay
<efu_> any one here
<Bashing-om> efu_: Throw some bait out, see what bites .
<efu_> any one know how to install wine?
<efu_> i have some problem
<cybervking[m]> apt-get
<efu_> please
<Bashing-om> !wine | efu_
<ubottu> efu_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<efu_> i've tried
<efu_> okke thanks
<cybervking[m]> sudo add-apt repository ppa: ubuntufine/ppa
<cybervking[m]> Sudo apt get update
<cybervking[m]> Sudo apt get install wine
<efu_> if you've tried ?
<efu_> have you tried ?
<mikeymop> so apt get install apache2 says its installed
<mikeymop> but no apache2 directories were created in /etc or /var
<mikeymop> https://hastebin.com/owewecusos.pl
<mikeymop> can someone look at this error?
<Jordan_U> mikeymop: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep apache".
<mikeymop> https://hastebin.com/afuwopawok.vbs
<Jordan_U> mikeymop: systemctl status apache2.service
<chull> hi! my husband's computer running Ubuntu 16.04 is giving an error message: Not enough free disk space The upgrade needs a total of 40.0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 22.0 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<chull> can someone guide us please?
<jon-mac> what would cause commands to start throwing "operation not permitted" errors on io other than permissions? I cant seem to open or copy this file but the permissions are right...
<jamesd> chull: which directories are full    df -h
<chalcedony> james ty looking
<Jordan_U> !details | jon-mac
<ubottu> jon-mac: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<chalcedony> jamesd, looks like /dev/sda1                    236M  207M   18M  93% /boot
<chalcedony> or shall i pastebin the output? jamesd ?
<jamesd> no, dpkg -l  | grep linux-kernel
<jamesd> if you see more than one version showing.. you can remove older kernels that aren't booted
<jamesd> uname -av  to see the version of the current kernel
<jon-mac> Jordan_U:  it's 16.04 ... https://pastebin.com/XBt3kmJc
<chalcedony> didn't show anything
<jamesd> oops   dpkg -l  | grep linux-image
<chalcedony> ok
<craptalk> i got this error code:
<craptalk> clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - Unable to receive: errno 113
<craptalk> i was trying to connect to my nfs server which is on centos
<craptalk> which also in my vware
<chalcedony> jamesd, ok i see bunches of them
<craptalk> why is it happening
<craptalk> i enabled, rpcbind, nfs-server.service, nfs-common
<jamesd> chalcedony: compare the version that is currently running and delete the older ones....   apt-get remove   linux-image-xxxx not being used
<chalcedony> okies
<b-yeezi> craptalk, is port 111 open?
<Jordan_U> jon-mac: What filesystem is this file on?
<jon-mac> Jordan_U: whatever the default is? ext4?
<Jordan_U> jon-mac: lsattr
<jon-mac> machine is restarting, one sec
<jon-mac> Jordan_U: lsattr is failing on that file too
<jon-mac> "operation not permitted while reading flags on file.vdi"
<craptalk> b-yeezi: 111/tcp open  rpcbind
<craptalk> that is open, on my machine
<b-yeezi> what about the centos server?
<jon-mac> Jordan_U: could the fs be corrupt? this machine has been hard freezing and had to be hard shutdown several times
<craptalk> b-yeezi: it also open
<craptalk> i think, maybe i missed some service
<chalcedony> jamesd, http://pastebin.com/4X0RmYKS
<craptalk> b-yeezi: i followed the instruction to set up NFS on my centos server
<craptalk> i think i made it right, but not in my ubuntu
<jamesd> chalcedony: you have a typo.. the corect one would of been linux-image-extra-3.3.0-59-generic
<Jordan_U> jon-mac: That's a possability. Is all of your important data backed up?
<jon-mac> well, i took an image of this machine about a week ago before updating to 16.04
<jon-mac> it's just this one file that seems to be problematic -- which is a windows vm disk
<jon-mac> seems like i should just cut my losses
<Jordan_U> jon-mac: I would recommend booting from a LiveUSB and using fsck to check the filesystem.
<jon-mac> well i was going to boot to usb to do a dd anyway, so i'll try fscking to see if i can coax it off
<b-yeezi> craptalk, have you configured specific folders to use nfs? and that the target host has access to it?
<Delphin> how can I find out what is my imap server I'm using? thanks!
<jon-mac> Jordan_U: fsck /dev/deviceidentifier right? it seems to say everything is right (says "clean"), but it seems suspiciously fast
<jon-mac> fsck should take some time to run, right? this is running near instantly
<b-yeezi> craptalk, if not, see https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/3/html/Reference_Guide/s1-nfs-server-export.html
<craptalk> b-yeezi: i created folder x on my centos Server, added it into mode 777 equally, i put a line on /etc/exports, saying '/x my_centos_server(rw,sync,no_root_squash)'
<craptalk> what else did i miss?
<b-yeezi> the target system. For instance, I do /music 192.168.1.0/24 (rw, sync, no_root_squash)
<b-yeezi> That allows access for the entire subnet
<carlyanna> Guys! need help again :(
<carlyanna> tryng to get my bluetooth driver to work - just reinstalled ubuntu entirely today onto an old lenovo ideapad (n585)
<chalcedony> jamesd, with pasting the name http://pastebin.com/G8tGMxuW
<carlyanna> I tried following these instructiions and said ' nope - need to go tak to my peeps cause this isnt right '
<carlyanna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/599711/bluetooth-on-lenovo-ideapad-s20-30
<carlyanna> anyone know how i can update my bluetooth driver for my lenovo
<Ben64> carlyanna: what does 'rfkill list' say
<carlyanna> ben64 how do i- fi-nd that for you
<carlyanna> and i-sn't there an eas-ier way to address you, li-ke typi-ng 2 letters of ur name
<Ben64> carlyanna: my name is 5 characters long. you type it into a terminal and pastebin the output
<carlyanna> i- know -it was just fun, when -i knew how to do i-t
<carlyanna> let me try to search the termi-nal for what you need?
<kortuzian> hey guys, i have a question regarding partitioning on a fresh install. if i choose the delete disk and install ubuntu option, it only creates efi partition, and one single partition for root and home, and then one for swap
<carlyanna> ben64
<carlyanna> no idea how to find what you need in this mess of a terminal
<kortuzian> is it possible to create partitions so /home is separate, specifically, when i want to install the next LTS, the partitioner doesn't format the /home partition?
<chalcedony> kortuzian, choose the custom installation
<kortuzian> if i do so, which option do i have to choose for it to not format my /home partition
<tetotronic> Hello
<kortuzian> next time i install
<jon-mac> kortuzian: you can do lts to lts without a reinstall
<chalcedony> yes
<tetotronic> Can somebody help with a question on Kino (video editor)
<carlyanna> can anyone help me run some commands to update my bluetooth driver?
<kortuzian> jon-mac: i know i can upgrade, but that the fresh install is preferred. but on a fresh install, is there any way to keep /home?
<chalcedony> im getting an error trying to make room by deleting unused kernels on hubby's ubuntu 16.04. maybe jamesd went to bed?  with pasting the name http://pastebin.com/G8tGMxuW
<wgup> Hey everyone, I was wondering, if it's possible to install firewalld on ubuntu server?
<arooni> i'm pretty tired on my lenovo laptop of resume almost never working (caps lock flashes coming back from resume) on ubuntu 16.04;  .. have a lenovo t420 laptop.  any suggestions? upgrade to 16.10 ?  something else?
<plgos> whats a good simple fast window manager for ubuntu
<carlyanna> AROONI - i dont like the 16.1
<carlyanna> it was a bad bad decision for me
<carlyanna> i dont suggest
<tetotronic> quit
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Try as the package manager suggest " Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them. " . Do in terminal ' sudo apt autoremove ' and pastebin the result .
<carlyanna> GUYS HERE IS MY SITUATIONN, I AM NEWER TO UBUNTU BUT HAVE BEEN LEARNING AND TRAINING MYSELF THE SYSTEMS FOR MONTHS NOW...I LEARN MUCH AND HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR EVERYONE HERE, IF ANYONE FEELS LIKE BEING A MENTOR TO TEACH ME NEW THINGS I CANT TELL YOU HOW MUCH I APPRECIATE...right now i just need to knw how to update ym bluetooth driver for my newly installed ubuntu desktop on my lenovo
<jayjo> if I do sudo service <servicename> start - will this restart on reboot?
<carlyanna> any other suggstions for additional things to do with the new install would be so greatly appreciated
<arooni> carlyanna: what happened
<carlyanna> arooni it was just not the same man, lots of complaints and just had many many issues i could not fix
<carlyanna> came here, was told to go ahead and jump back to 16.4
<arooni> carlyanna: well thats good to know.  maybe 17.04 will be better
<arooni> is there a way to upgrade my kernel
<Camron> setting up ubuntu server 16.04 and cant get the static ip to work correctly
<arooni> without upgrading to 16.10?
<Delphin> whenever I run sa-learn --dump magic I get an error http://pastebin.com/raw/NzdxKPCA  Please someone help!
<b-yeezi> arooni, if you are on 16.04, you can upgrade to the 16.10 kernel
<tgm4883> arooni: you could install the HWE
<arooni> whats the hwe
<b-yeezi> tgm4883 is exactly right
<arooni> b-yeezi: will that break anything i have now?
<tgm4883> !hwe | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<b-yeezi> It should not, however there is a chance. For instance, I have an Asus X205ta with a known bug in kernel 4.8
<arooni> tgm4883: b-yeezi ; can i always downgrade from that latest kernel if it doesnt work ?
<b-yeezi> you should be able to boot to grub and choose the old kernel.
<arooni> seems like others have the same problem with resume as i do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<b-yeezi> Make sure you do a backup before just in case.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<arooni> but apparently in that thread someone says : "The kernel from 16.10 does not fix Mint 18 and Ubuntu 16.04, so I think it is not a kernel code regression."  so maybe no hope :\
<Younder> By kernel do you mean 3.13.
<Younder> I mean there us a 4.0 as well now
<lopataryum> hi guys. when partitioning during install, is it okay to just set the efi partition, i dont have to manually set any boot flags and ubuntu takes care of it?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Did you see my xx:14 entry ?
<craptalk> b-yeezi: am i missing some configuration>
<Younder> lopataryum, UEFI install is tricky. I tried 4 times before I got it to work.
<b-yeezi> craptalk, yes, like I has, you need the target host between the directory and the options
<tgm4883> lopataryum: yes that should be fine
<carlyanna> Guys need some info on where to update drivers for lenovo via ubuntu - any ideas?
<b-yeezi> craptalk,  For instance, I do /music 192.168.1.0/24 (rw, sync, no_root_squash)
<carlyanna> PS - anyone willing to give me pointers on awesome stuff for newly installed ubuntu desktop is welcome to pm me! All of the info in here is so fantastic
<Younder> lopataryum, But then I had custom partions
<mikeymop> a2enmod php says it doesn't not exist
<mikeymop> i installed php packages and it says they're installed
<lopataryum> so basically, i chose something else for my partitiong, gave 512 mb to efi, 40gb to root, 400 someting to home, and 4gb to swap
<mikeymop> can anyone help me
<lopataryum> is that ok?
<tgm4883> mikeymop: that doesn't appear to be an apache module
<tgm4883> lopataryum: yea that sounds fine
<Younder> carlyanna, Have you seen the magazine Ubuntu user. It has a tot of ptograms and tips
<Younder> programs
<mikeymop> tgm4883: i read some guide that anticipate a php.conf in /etc/apache2
<mikeymop> however i dont have this
<lopataryum> thanks tgm4883: so ubuntu installer should take care of all flags, and as i set it to efi, it formats and flags appropriately?
<mikeymop> i followed the ubuntu documentation for installation,
<carlyanna> younder - no i would love to!
<tgm4883> lopataryum: yep, that's how I do it
<tgm4883> mikeymop: what guide?
<lopataryum> great! tgm4883: thank you very much
<tgm4883> mikeymop: what documentation, I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<mikeymop> tgm4883: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<mikeymop> i just want wordpress to work
<mikeymop> i've been going at this since 3pm
<carlyanna> Younder: is there any way i can like download the IRC and have it on my desktop somehow???
<mikeymop> apache is serving the sites however it's not parsing in php
<mikeymop> php is installed
<tgm4883> this feels like a bad way to run wordpress, but it's been years since I've ran a wordpress installation
<mikeymop> i tried setting up ubuntu the classical way
<mikeymop> and it was a mess
<mikeymop> ie. without the lamp stack, just manuall installing dependencies
<Younder> carlyanna, No, you subscribe to it. http://www.sparkhaus-shop.com/row/magazines/ubuntu-user.html?SID=fffadie922241ckmm0thcogrb7
<Younder> And yes there are digital isses
<tgm4883> mikeymop: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep php | nc termbin.com 9999'
<mikeymop> nc termbin.com?
<tgm4883> yes, you should get a link
<tgm4883> I've got to run in 5 minutes
<arooni> how do i get something to auto start on startup for instance 'sudo tlp start' ;
<mikeymop> tf
<mikeymop> i think i have to just nuke the server and start from .iso again
<arooni> to my understanding; startup programs cant run things via sudo
<mikeymop> apt is just too messed up
<tgm4883> arooni: they wouldn't need to...
<mikeymop> tgm4883: do i need a package to do that
<tgm4883> mikeymop: nc should already be installed
<mikeymop> it is but no output
<mikeymop> nest in quotes?
<mikeymop> http://termbin.com/kheq
<mikeymop> was in stdout for some reason
<arooni> tgm4883: ok but how can i have sudo tlp start; happen on startup
<Younder> sudo apt install .. is your friend. Compared to Debian Ubuntu is very lean. You need to know your lib's
<tgm4883> mikeymop: looks good. what does your virtual host file look like?
<tgm4883> arooni: what is tlp?
<mikeymop> can i pipe cat into termbin
<tgm4883> mikeymop: yea
<arooni> tgm4883: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html ;; hopefully will let me resume from suspend
<mikeymop> tgm4883: http://termbin.com/300y
<mikeymop> the filesmatch tags were added by me to try to get it to parse php
<tgm4883> arooni: right in that page it says "TLP will start automatically."
<chalcedony> Bashing-om that worked great! thank you :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Verify there us no other issue ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' that there are but 2 kernels now in residence .
<Younder> sudo apt autoremove
<arooni> tgm4883: apparently its time for me to go to sleep lol
<tgm4883> mikeymop: that looks wonky. I've got to run, honestly, I'd start over and use the server guide https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/serverguide/wordpress.html
<mikeymop> ok thanks
<tgm4883> good luck
<mikeymop> exit
<mikeymop> exit
<Younder> good for removing them old kernels
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, i have a whole bunch to remove, i think
<Younder> sudo apt uninstall ..
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Then autoremove is broke . Show us that dpkg output in a pastebin . see what we need to do .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ok :)
<Younder> dpkg and apt and apt-get can sometimes conflict.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/1uGn2XJE
<Younder> if you do a 'dpkg -i' it does not necessarily fit into the Ubuntu directory tree
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/1uGn2XJE . standby .
<ner0x> Good afternoon all, I'm looking for a software suite that would allow me to write paper that I could organize, link videos, pictures, sources. etc. Anywhere know a good place I could start? Thanks in advance!
<chalcedony> ty Bashing-om :)
<Younder> ner0x, I use LaTex, but FrameMaker or LibreOffice offer a more WYSIWYG feel.
<sohith> HIII
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Looking good ! Now all those packages with the leading 'rc' we can deal with. I like it squeaky clean behind me .
<lotuspsychje> ner0x: tomboy is also pretty usefull for short text organize
<sohith> any indian
<lotuspsychje> !in | sohith
<ubottu> sohith: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed....with the following command. dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo
<Bashing-om> dpkg --purge .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, is there a way to set it to automatically clean behind it? so if it adds one it deletes them?
<sohith> i am new to this channel
<chalcedony> sohith, welcome
<lotuspsychje> !support | sohith
<ubottu> sohith: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sohith> anyone learn me how to hack fb,gmail etc.,
<Younder> no
<reisio> sohith: #dragonwallpaper
<reisio> I mean #kali
<floating_rain> are Ubuntu's softewares latest? I mean whom installed by "sudo apt-get install"
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Yes ,, In do believe in 16.04 one can .. gimme a bit to check . ( as it might be 16.10 ) .
<Younder> Ah you want kali-linux
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, sure thanks!
<Younder> Penetration testing is fine, breking other peoples systems is not
<sohith> in kali-linux need for hacking
<sohith> ubuntu not supports hacking right!!!
<lotuspsychje> sohith: you can install penetration software on ubuntu also
<Younder> Depends what you mean by supporting. Enables, then yes. Encourages, then no.
<lotuspsychje> sohith: but hacking topics we dont encourage
<sohith> lotuspsychje what is penetration software bro,pls help me i am tottaly new to this
<lotuspsychje> sohith: do you have ubuntu installed right now?
<sohith> yes bro,i am using ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sohith: wich version?
<Younder> Hacking is more the domain of l00pt or soething
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: This ?? " Use the unattended-upgrades package to regularly run autoremove for you. Edit the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true' " .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, looking
<chalcedony> ty much
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Open source -- we are all in this together .
<sohith> i am using old version bro,present update is there for me
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, youre awesome
<sohith> bro i am using 14.04 version
<Younder> bro is a packet logger. Useful for logging penetration attempts wil the assistance of Snort of Surricat for example
<sohith> younder thanks for info
<lotuspsychje> !manual | sohith start here to learn the terminal commands
<ubottu> sohith start here to learn the terminal commands: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sohith> ok i will
<lotuspsychje> sohith: after you learned to install software with apt, you can test out pentesting yourself
<Younder> Security Onion has a pretty neat setup for intrusion detection. Kalin Linux for penetration testing.
<lotuspsychje> Younder: kali isnt recommend for a starter, lets also not discuss that here :p
<sohith> ok lotus and younder bro's,thanks for your info
<Younder> You will want to run virtual machines for this though as Security Onion needs Ubuntu 12.04
<sohith> i will start learning bro
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Naw not me .. nacc is awesome ! For our peace of mind now U want that you ean ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' any errors reported ?
<Bashing-om> want you to run **
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, im way behind you, did i need to do other stuff first?
<sohith> any one help me to get learn java
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: does not matter . just at some point insure the package manager is in a happy state from that last sequence .
<lotuspsychje> sohith: best learning experience, is searching yourself
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, i just did the:  dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo  error: sudo: account-plugin-twitter: command not found
<ner0x> Younder: I've been trying to use LibreOffice but the formatting of the layout seems to be really messy. What LaTex packages do you use?
<Younder> ner0x, It is a text based format. Kinda old school , but us mathematicians love it
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Does not compute . run it again and show that in a pastebin .
<chalcedony> ok
<ner0x> Younder: I used to use it a while back when I was doing debunk papers and needed to source stuff. Just forgot how to do it.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, l@vir:~$ dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo
<chalcedony> sudo: account-plugin-twitter: command not found
<chalcedony> im not sure what it has to do with twitter. its what it says
<ner0x> Younder: What suite do you use?
<Younder> ner0x, Lesly Lamports's book is the way to go here.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: We;; . is it installed ' dpkg -l account-plugin-twitter ' ?
<Bashing-om> well*
<Younder> ner0x, http://tug.org/texlive
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, looking
<Younder> ner0x, anyhow there is a #latex group here
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: The command is incomplete . ! ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge '
<reisio> so fugly
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/RXbST0qS
<Younder> ner0x, perhaps I can answer your questions there?
<chalcedony> trying new command Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> reisio: Uh huh .. I have seen messier . This one at least runs clean .
<reisio> teh humanity
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I see - maybe - the break in the line got us in my original post .
<chalcedony> ah its still purging
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: :)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/k3Nd7u2a
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Pretty is as pretty does . and that is prestty . Now is the package manager all happy ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' any errors reported ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, super .. looking :)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, seems happy: Reading state information... Done
<chalcedony> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chalcedony> ch
<memeka> can anyone help with this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24088463/ ?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: outstanding and ' dpkg -C ' just returned to terminal with no sass or backtalk ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, yes works great
<chalcedony> ok Bashing-om so those other commands?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Now I am the one behind " so those other commands " . what is the reference here ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om,  the unattended-upgrades package ?
<chalcedony> also he seems to have lost his upgrade path.. he cant make it find the packages, computer wants a reboot too
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Oh .. sure .. unattended upgrades and autoremove . should workie to set from false to true .
<chalcedony> [00:00:15] <Bashing-om> chalcedony: This ?? " Use the unattended-upgrades package to regularly run autoremove for you. Edit the autoremove setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades from 'false' to 'true' " .
<chalcedony> ok ill do that
<carlyanna603> hey guys i just got quassel set up and I am wondering if anyone nows of any good channels for me to join?
<pakistanigeek> : )
<pakistanigeek> exit
<craptalk> please help, i got this error code clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure, i was trying to begin NFS
<craptalk> my server is centos on my VmWare
<craptalk> i am accessing it via ubuntu, which is my host computer
<craptalk> done few things already
<craptalk> port 2049, and 111 are both status open
<craptalk> does it have some additional configuration for debian based connect to centos? i just dont think so, by anyway, enlighten me on this
<Voron> hello
<lerner> what do I need to read epub files?
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.60.0+dfsg-1build1~1 (yakkety), package size 22966 kB, installed size 50057 kB
<lerner> OerHeks, any other options?
<OerHeks> lerner, there are always options, but this one handles the most common ebooks.
<reisio> fbreader, lucidor
<lerner> fbreader seems familiar
<reisio> calibre is nice, but it is indeed beastly
<reisio> and Qt-y
<reisio> and (not coincidentally?) Qt-y :p
<lerner> wow
<lerner> huge
<OerHeks> and free
<lerner> calibre is a bit overkill
<vishal> hello, i have got acer aspire e 15 e5-553-t4pt , i tried all the methods in the forums and various sites but i failed to get touchpad scroll working
<invving> vishal: hmmm
<vishal> touchpad is not found in mouse and touchpad settings and synclient commands have no effect
<vishal> can anyone here help me
<swastik> hello
<swastik> new here
<CountrySafe> I am a rookie at GNU/Linux. Currently running the latest Ubuntu LTS 16.04. I don't know how to install many things. At the moment I am trying to install Node.js . Can someone help? I don't know where to start. The Readme file mentions nothing about installing it.
<invving> CountrySafe:
<ikevin> CountrySafe, hi, take a look on package manager and search for "node-"
<Jan\> anyone know where to find a squid VM image ?
<CountrySafe> ikevin, thank you. I will take a look.
<ducasse> CountrySafe: the packagename seems to be 'nodejs'
<CountrySafe> what is package manager?
<CountrySafe> Is that the same as synaptic package manager?
<ducasse> for example.
<PipeItToDevNull> So a realtime kernel is worse for battery life on a laptop right? Based on my rudimentary understanding of it.
<ikevin> Jan\, http://osb.unveiltech.com/
<Juniper_> My keyboard doesn't work during grub and I need to reinstall ubuntu, How can I fix this?
<Jan\> ikevin: ty
<ikevin> junke1991, wireless keyboard?
<ikevin> Jan\, you welcome
<JP____> glad to see movement here, in most other rooms ppl are still sleeping
<CyberJacob> somebody ping me?
<CyberJacob> or just a spammer?
<EriC^^> CyberJacob: /lastlog CyberJacob
<sveinse> I'm running 16.04 and gnome shell and the middle button does not paste in terminal (it only inserts one character). What could be wrong?
<sveinse> That is, it's only related to the terminal. Marking a text does not automatically copy it.
<zamba> does the inode count also include network mounted filesystems?
<geirha> in what context?
<angel-swe> Hi. There is an Email icon top right of my ubuntu and Phone Calls and SMS in it.. I don't use it. Possible to remove it from there?
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: remove the associated gmail account from your pidgin
<B105PH3RE> if you want to remove the mail icon all together then you have to modify you indicator panel
<angel-swe> can I remove the pidgin totally? B105PH3RE
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: you could but it may break the indicator
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE, what indicator?
<B105PH3RE> the system tray panel/indicator
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE,  I don't think I have pidgin installed either
<B105PH3RE> anyone know how to make your system reboot after three failed logins attempts via console, lightdm?
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: what gui shell are you using gnome, kde, xfce?
<ikevin> B105PH3RE, perhaps fail2ban can do this kind of things
<B105PH3RE> what handles logins, could I do a policy change or something
<B105PH3RE> ikevin: thanx I will look into that but isn't that more network oriented
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE,  How do I get this information?
<ikevin> B105PH3RE, it's network oriented, so you can add your own actions
<ikevin> B105PH3RE, like adding "reboot" action instead of iptables one
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: whats your release version ubuntu or xubuntu?
<aarannn> Hi, I am studying for a test and it says ifconfig can be used to Network interfaces may become active or inactive, The routing table may change, and IP addresses may change. can someone give me an example of changing the routing table using ifconfig ?
<ikevin> aarannn, you can't
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE, ubuntu 16.10
<aarannn> hmm so this test is incorrect?
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: so your using unity/gnome shell
<B105PH3RE> aarannn: what I think he/she is asking for is is an example of ifconfig and route table change commands
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE, and how to remove that mail icon and phone calls and sms icon from there?
<angel-swe> still possible
<angel-swe> ?_
<B105PH3RE> ex: ifconfig 192.168.1.1 | route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.254
<geirha> s/|/;/
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: do you have any messagers installed or did you add your gmail to unity or anything that?
<yeeve> hey chat, I'm trying to chown all .git folders using this but it's not working: `sudo -u www-data find -type d -name .git -writable -exec chown -Rf ${USER}.${USER} {} \;` Am i missing something? Is there a way to debug this? If I print or ls the files everything looks fine, it just won't chown them
<geirha> ifconfig is supposedly deprecated though. You're supposed to use ip now a days
<aarannn> heres the question http://www.aiotestking.com/comptia/which-of-the-following-may-occur-as-a-consequence-of-using-the-command-ifconfig/
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE, polari and hexchat
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: no I mean xmmp messenger likes yahoo messengers not irc
<yeeve> The majority of the .git folders are only 1 level deep so bash globbing using **/.git would work for 90% but I'd like to get the find command working
<angel-swe> B105PH3RE, No I don't
<B105PH3RE> aarannn: A,C,E are all correct
<geirha> yeeve: what's the goal?
<aarannn> how is E correct ?
<yeeve> to have all .git folder which are writeable by www-data to be recursively chown'd to ${USER}.${USER}
<yeeve> most of the .git folders aren't served but some are, I'd like to eventually get a few snippets I run to lock down .git, .htaccess files and remove or lock certain .txt files
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i just installed ubuntu and the only way i can get X to work is by appending modprobe.blacklist=nouveau at kernel setting. is there a way to sort this out? i am using a msi gaming laptop
<B105PH3RE> aarannn: if you have example interface eth0 set as 192.168.1.1 and you have a route in your routing table for 192.168.1.1 and you change eth0 to 1.2 you change your routing table
<geirha> yeeve: that's what your current command should do. What happens instead? any error messages?
<geirha> yeeve: Ah wait, only root is allowed to chown
<yeeve> geirha, no errors and the folder and all it's content are still owned as ${USER}.www-data
<k1l_> InvisibleRasta: did you install the nvidia driver in the system settings?
<aarannn> oooo so it changes as a result of using ifconfig rather than using ifconfig to change it directly
<geirha> yeeve: right, because you told chown to not output errors with the -f
<yeeve> geirha, does that mean it won't work or I need a sudo prefixing the --exec chown?
<B105PH3RE> aarannn: of if you down the eth0 interface your loose the 192.168.1.1 routing related entrys
<yeeve> geirha, oh shit that's just my bad habit xD
<B105PH3RE> aarannn: yes correct on your last
<InvisibleRasta> k1l_, no i did not, do i have to uninstall or set something up?
<aarannn> Ok I got it now thanks
<B105PH3RE> np
<k1l_> InvisibleRasta: no. go to systemsettings > software & updates and the install the nvidia driver there
<B105PH3RE> angel-swe: you can edit your panel and remove the indicator for messenger if you don't want to see it but be carefull
<InvisibleRasta> k1l_, do i have to keep nouveau blacklisted?
<yeeve> geirha, I think that means I need to log in as root to do most of this then right?
<k1l_> InvisibleRasta: you should not touch anything with nouveau manually
<B105PH3RE> you would lose email notifications I believe as well angel-swe
<yeeve> if I do -exec sudo chown ... then it prompts for www-data pass which isn't going to work
<B105PH3RE> yeeve: if your doing this through apache you need to use sudo for those commands to work
<InvisibleRasta> k1l_, so after inlstall of nvidia i remove blacklistnouveau?
<k1l_> InvisibleRasta: after nvidia is installed you should not set the manual kernel settings there
<yeeve> geirha, if I log in as root this works `find -type d -group www-data -name .git -exec chown -R ${USER}.${USER} {} \;`
<yeeve> thanks for your time geirha :thumbs-up: and B105PH3RE thanks for the input :)
<B105PH3RE> np
<geirha> yeeve: could use -user www-data as filter too
<geirha> yeeve: and you probably want chmod g+s on them too
<yeeve> geirha, I always get confused about the extra bits, does g+s mean that any sub dirs/file which are created inherit ownership?
<geirha> yeeve: yes, new files will get the gid of the group (with g+s) instead of the primary group of the user
<geirha> though, doesn't help for the ownership
<yeeve> Ah ok that should be enough though :)
<geirha> but as long as you avoid running git clone/pull as www-data, you should fine
<geirha> yeeve: Also, in case you're unaware, git supports having the working tree and the git-dir separate. The .git dir doesn't have to be inside the work-tree
<yeeve> geirha, that's the plan, I want secure permissions but with enough flexibility to run my tools as my main user
<yeeve> geirha, I wasn't aware so I'll look it up to see if it'll help out with this (if I can move them in a nice, easy and clean way I'm up for that)
<geirha> --git-dir is the keyword to look for
<yeeve> geirha, I think this will work perfectly for me :)  http://stackoverflow.com/a/17913726 the gitdir: section seems to be exactly what I need
<geirha> ah, that might be even easier
<rizmut> I have a problem when trying to install a ISO created by PinguyBuilder
<rizmut> anyone here familiar with Ubuntu remastering?
<Bamboo> Hello
<B105PH3RE> hi
<Bamboo> 你好
<k1l_> Bamboo: this channel is english only. for chinese you can join #ubuntu-cn
<Bamboo> 0.0
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to install do get also Thunderbird's Lightning module in my local language?
<vlt> Thunderbird is localized but everything in Lightning is English.
<k1l_> vlt: the translations from lightning are often a bit behind.
<Guest31667> how can i add a script to post run to an existing ubuntu iso
<Guest31667> ?
<Guest31667> * after installation
<Mercury> hi, can i add any script to existing ubuntu ISO which runs post completion of installation of the ISO ?
<newie> Hello. Please tell me how to make the Partitions for my Ubuntu 16.04 Install along with Windows 7.
<Mercury> newie: Select something else from the list of installer, there you can add partitions to free space manually
<newie> Mercury: yes exactly. How to make partitions from now? Two are already for my Windows.
<newie> Mercury: I read few sites they all suggest different things.
<Mercury> newie: select + button on the left and then you can choose which partition you want to create
<EriC^^> newie: did you shrink the windows partition from windows?
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | Mercury
<ubottu> Mercury: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<newie> EriC^^: Yes i already created a free space. Now i got two partitions for Windows and one Big Free Space which i intend to use for Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> newie: ok, great, let the installer do its thing, press back, then press on install alongside windows
<newie> Mercury: i mean how much i need to give for swap, for root, for etc etc
<OerHeks> uck is discontinued
<newie> EriC^^: Alongside windows............................................
<EriC^^> newie: yes, what about it?
<Mercury> ubottu: I already saw these links, i just need to add a script to execute after installation of bootloder completes during the default ubuntu installation, just after everything is complete
<ubottu> Mercury: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> newie, let ubuntu calculate that, it has an option to use the free space
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<OerHeks> or go wild on the wiki
<EriC^^> Mercury: the links dont say how to add stuff?
<newie> EriC^^: OerHeks : Ok i will give it a go. It will not cause any problem to my windows ? Will it do other stuff like GRUB on it's own??
<EriC^^> newie: yes sure
<Mercury> newie: that depends on your choice, i usually give 250MB for boot(/boot), size of your RAM = SWAP and remaining to root (/)
<EriC^^> newie: grub will get installed and windows' bootloader will disappear
<newie> EriC^^: thanks.. :-)
<EriC^^> newie: no problem ;)
<newie> Mercury: Thanks !!!!!!!! :-)
<EriC^^> newie: if you do partition /boot isn't needed really, if you want one 500mb would be a little better
<Mercury> newie: make sure you install your bootloader on your drive and not on partition (/dev/sda and not /dev/sda1) so as to tell windows to be included in grub
<newie> EriC^^: But that will be possible only if i choose 'something else' ???
<Mercury> Eric^^: nopes, it says about customisation of OS which i have already done including packages,cronjobs,everything. Now i want to add a script that runs at user's 1st login or after completion of installtion
<Mercury> anyone 1
<Mercury> newie: without using something else, default installer creates LVM for installation
<Mercury> *uses
<newie> Mercury: thanks
<Mercury> Eric^^ any suggestions for my case ?
<mach20x> Good morning for all those who it is morning for
<mach20x> 4.4.0-62-generic works for my system but 63 and 64 freeze after login (mouse freezes)
<mach20x> nothing on the desktop loads nor does the GUI
<geirha> sounds like a graphics driver problem
<mach20x> I just downloaded and installed some updates to that effect just now, so I will try to see if it works and report back
<sorinello_> Hello. Does Ubuntu come with dnsmasq out of the box ?
<ppf> sorinello_: yes
<sorinello_> ppf, dunb question: why ? I don't see it used
<sorinello_> *dumb
<ppf> it's used e.g. by network-manager
<sorinello_> ppf, I am using DHCP to setup my interface, but I don't see no dnsmasq in the background running
<mach20x> no dice, I just updated some graphics related components, but it is still freezing
<k1l_> mach20x: does the guest account work?
<ppf> sorinello_: are you using network-manager?
<mach20x> I can try that, give me a moment
<sorinello_> ppf, yes
<ppf> sorinello_: pgrep -a -f dnsmasq
<sorinello_> ppf, nothing. (I use Xubuntu ,not Ubuntu)
<ppf> sorinello_: which version?
<tatertots> sorinello_: what are you trying to accomplish specifically? if you are unsure or not at liberty to say https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq and i'm sure there's plenty of documentation available elsewhere also
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mach20x> Guest user loads up fine, mind you it won't connect to wifi
<Mercury_> anyone can i add any script to existing ubuntu ISO which runs post completion of installation of the ISO ?
<mach20x> any inklings on what I need to edit in the login items to make sure it runs right?
<k1l_> mach20x: were you here yesterday already?
<akik_> Mercury_: try cubic. it seems to be for that job: http://askubuntu.com/a/741770
<theparadoxer02> i am not able to open postgresql
<theparadoxer02> here is the paste
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24089665/
<theparadoxer02> someone help !
<k1l_> mach20x: when on lightdm, change to ctrl+alt+f1 and login to your user. then run "mv .config .config_backup" then change back to ctrl+alt+f7 and login on the lightdm again and see if that worked.
<sorinello_> ppf, latest version of Xubuntu. tatertots the link you gave me does not fulfill my curiosity. I am curious why dnsmasq is included in the OOB Ubuntu if it it not used
<Speiros> Hey all:)
<mach20x> ok I will check that
<ppf> sorinello_: in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ppf> what's it say about dns?
<k1l_> sorinello_: because network-manager needs it to offer some options?
<sorinello_> ppf, #dns=dnsmasq
<ppf> maybe dnsmasq isn't the default on xubuntu, but nm offers to use it
<sorinello_> k1l_, I see, so only the DNS part is used OOB in Ubuntu
<sorinello_> because of dhcp I knew that dhcpd was taking care of business
<k1l_> sorinello_: or when you set other connection types in network manager.
<sorinello_> k1l_, ppf thanks for the info ! andsorry for the odd question :)
<theparadoxer02> anyone is looking into my error ?
<ppf> theparadoxer02: what's the answer to the question the error message is asking?
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24089665/
<backbox> ls
<backbox> pwd
<backbox> hi
<Speiros> theparadoxer02 Do you know if it is running on that server, or not sure, or is the answer no?
<k1l_> backbox: this is the ubuntu irc channel. backbox is not ubuntu and not supported here
<backbox> no
<theparadoxer02> Speiros, when i am starting and restarting the server , it is done normally
<theparadoxer02> also the server is running properly
<ppf> theparadoxer02: file /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5433
<Speiros> theparadoxer02 Is that error message question though, is it a yes/no/not sure?
<backbox> can smone help me to learn english
<Speiros> Yeah, is that one, that ppf mentioned the correct place?  theparadoxer02
<Speiros> backbox Try ##british.  It is a help room for practicing English:)
<theparadoxer02> Speiros, not sure!
<Speiros> Ok.:)  Thanks theparadoxer02
<k1l_> backbox: join ##english
<theparadoxer02> ppf ,Speiros, it showed no file or directory!
<ppf> theparadoxer02: systemctl status postgresql
<ppf> theparadoxer02: are you on xenial or later?
<theparadoxer02> ppf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24089735/
<theparadoxer02> here it si
<theparadoxer02> ppf, i am currenly on updated version, how do i check whether it is xenial ?
<Speiros> theparadoxer02 Which year is it?  Is it say 16.4, or 16.10, etc?
<Speiros> 16.04...(sorry Ben64:D)
<ppf> theparadoxer02: cat /etc/*-release
<k1l_> lsb_release -sd
<theparadoxer02> i am on 16.04 LTS
<OerHeks> his error looks like  systemd >  http://askubuntu.com/questions/810008/after-upgrade-14-04-to-16-04-1-postgresql-server-does-not-start/810009
<brit411_> hi , where I can get new android software for  samsung s6 edge plus ?
<k1l_> brit411_: ask samsung or android. this is not related to ubuntu
<brit411_> Thank you
<ppf> OerHeks: without more info impossible to tell
<mach20x> ok, so I tried to login using ctrl+alt+f1 but it locked up all the same
<mach20x> this time it gave me a wall of text to decypher
<mach20x> one of the messages contained the words: dhclient tainted
<BluesKaj> mach20x, did you try ctl+alt+F2
<mach20x> another was end:   kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<mach20x> Haven't tried f2
<theparadoxer02> didn't help
<mahakal> Guys,while installing grub on an sdcard i am getting an    error "can not find EFI directory"/
<theparadoxer02> OerHeks, did not helped!
<mach20x> I'll try again with f2 instead
<Sandalot> How hard is it to make a mirror for the ubuntu 16.04 package repo? Long story short I started a course this week and we don't have access to the internet and everyone needs their packages
<mahakal> Guys someone here please help me ....
<mach20x> f2 didn't seem to do anything for me
<mach20x> still unable to load
<mach20x> is there some way to run the mv .config .config_backup command in 4.4.0-62-generic or would that just mess with the .config on this init ramdisk?
<mach20x> Thanks for all help rendered, and any help is always appreciated
<hateball> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 13 kB, installed size 63 kB
<hateball> Sandalot: ^
<Speiros> Hi hateball
<angel-swe> Hi. There is an Email icon top right of my ubuntu and Phone Calls and SMS in it.. I don't use it. Possible to remove it from there?
<hateball> Speiros: hello
<brunch875> angel-swe: it's not just for emails, but for more notifications
<JuJUBee> Good morning.  I am a teacher and want a program that will allow me to draw on top of any screen but be able to switch back and forth between drawing and using the mouse
<angel-swe> brunch875,  It has "Phone Calls" and "SMS" as submenu. I have no defined phone number up there or email.. what program uses it?
<hateball> JuJUBee: There used to be such a desktop effect, but I cant recall its name or if it is still in Unity (I dont use it)
<hateball> JuJUBee: So you could hold say ctrl+alt and trace your mouse movement
<brunch875> angel-swe: I have no idea. Are you using the newer unity or the default one?
<brunch875> perhaps you have your phone paired via bluetooth?
<Jakey3> my ubuntu installation, 16.04 is very very slow. 30seconds to load up FF and chrome is also slow to. Computer is Latitude E6420 with Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz with memory 16gb
<Jakey3> any ideas?
<mach20x> Looks like there is some work going on here http://askubuntu.com/questions/886374/ubuntu-16-04-kernel-4-4-0-64-generic-freezes-after-login-screen
<Jakey3> new install aswell
<JuJUBee> hateball, something to do with compiz plugin iirc
<Jakey3> tested memory and harddrive is Samsung ssd 850
<Jakey3> no obvious error there
<elias_a> Jakey3: Was there another OS before? Did that work ok?
<Jakey3> elias_a, yes there was lubuntu was super fast then for some reason, could be when i went to 16.04 slowed right down, now on stock ubuntu 16.04 and its so slow its barely useable
<brunch875> lubuntu was built to be lightweight
<hateball> Jakey3: Is bootup slow as well, or just when you are in X?
<Sandalot> Thanks hateball
<JuJUBee> Jakey3, have you tried xubuntu?
<brunch875>  it could be that unity (defai
<brunch875> (default DE) is slow on that computer
<hateball> There's no reason such a machine should need a different DE to be usable... but perhaps it is not using a proper GPU driver
<Jakey3> hateball, bootup seems 'normal' more when I enter into the desktop environment, however i have noticed when I do sudo apt-get update / upgrade its slower then what i remember
<Jakey3> JuJUBee, nope
<elias_a> Jakey3: I'm also betting on graphics driver prob.
<hateball> Jakey3: What GPU/driver are you using?
<brunch875> I remember when I installed ubuntu on my father's computer, it would be barely usable. The animations were super-slow. Then I installed lubuntu on it and it became blazing fast
<JuJUBee> Works well on lower resources...  Might help
<hateball> If Firefox tries to use hw accel and you have a broken driver, then things are going to be unfun. As well as for all of Unity
<hateball> Jakey3: "lspci -k", pastebin the VGA section
<opppUser> hi
<mahakal> guys i made a bootable usb with grub2 actuallly its an sdcard..but while booting this option is not shown by CMOS when interrupting the boot process with F12..plz help
<Jakey3> hateball, is this what your looking for https://paste.ubuntu.com/24089856/
<hateball> Jakey3: yea. No nvidia GPU in the machine?
<Jakey3> nope
<hateball> Jakey3: I'm using a similar CPU myself with no issues running KDE Plasma... so hmmm
<mtottenh> Hi, I seem to have a problem where autotools seems to create a makefile using --push-state/--pop-state in the linker args, but my linker doesn't seem to recognize those as valid options. Any idea how I can fix this?
<hateball> Jakey3: any weird errors if you run "dmesg" ?
<elias_a> Jakey3: I've had the same problem and it was the graphics driver.
<elias_a> Jakey3: Have you updated after installation?
<Jakey3> elias_a, yep
<Jakey3> hateball, will have a look
<hateball> Jakey3: What you *can* do is use the HWE to get newer mesa and kernel
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> Jakey3: in short: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<Jakey3> thanks, will give a try.
<Jakey3> would be interesting to see if ubuntu 14.04 has the same issue
<Jakey3> hateball, nothing crazy in dmesg
<angel-swe> Hi. There is an Email icon top right of my ubuntu and Phone Calls and SMS in it.. I don't use it. Possible to remove it from there?
<Jakey3> hateball, elias_a wierd in the ubuntu gui setting has graphics as Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<hateball> Jakey3: Why is that weird?
<Jakey3> hateball, was wondering if that corresponds to VGA compatible controller
<hateball> Jakey3: Yes, Sandy Bridge is intels name for that generation cpu
<Jakey3> hateball, more the fact is said mobile
<hateball> Jakey3: You're on a laptop are you not?
<Jakey3> true
<hateball> Jakey3: thats what the M in i5-2520M stands for. 2XXX is the generation
<macchen> hello wprld~~
<Jakey3> hateball, ah ok, thanks
<craptalk> why do i have to disable firewall-cmd to make NFS?]\
<craptalk> NFS?
<aadi> Hi all
<craptalk> i tried to add nfs service on both client and server but it is not running at all
<craptalk> it works after i disabled firewalld.service
<aadi> Can anyone tell me how can i find the source code of my gnome calculator?
<akik_> craptalk: nfs server needs an export in /etc/exports
<hateball> !source | aadi
<ubottu> aadi: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<aadi> Thanks ubottu, also is there a way to find a package name?
<akik_> aadi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hateball> aadi: or apt search whatever
<hateball> !info gnome-calculator
<ubottu> gnome-calculator (source: gnome-calculator): GNOME desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.22.2-1ubuntu0.1 (yakkety), package size 258 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<cfoch-al1> hi
<cfoch-al1> does someone here use Skype Alpha For Linux?
<aadi> Thanks hateball, akik_ , ubottu :)
<cfoch-al1> I don't know where to ask about it :)
<cfoch-al1> aadi: I think ubottu is bot
<aadi> cfoch-al1, I am kinda new :"(
<aadi> My machine is saying - You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<aadi>  So, what URI is to be added?
<meandrain> Hi. Any idea how to list files installed by a package ?
<meandrain> I've tried this: https://dpaste.de/9xwu
<meandrain> Ok, so I had a typo, but any idea how to list files using apt ? (and not dpkg) ?
<plympton> hello
<elias_a> aadi: Did you install skype using software center?
<bagus> how to install skype?
<elias_a> bagus: Enable partner repository in software sources. Then you may install it using software center or in terminal: sudo apt-get install skype
<bagus> elias_a: thxs. going to try
<aadi> elias_a, nope, btw why?
<elias_a> aadi: Because it is the easiest way.
<elias_a> How did you install skype?
<elias_a> Skype 4.3.0.37 is available in the partner repository. I just installed it.
<akik_> elias_a: there's a newer skype version available but it's an alpha version
<elias_a> akik_: Well, I would not use it as it is alpha.
<Southern_Gentlem> elias_a, if noone tests the alpha how is it going to become beta and then final?
<Southern_Gentlem> no testers they push and then everyone screams
<elias_a> Southern_Gentlem: I did not say no one should test it. I am saying I would not use it since it is proprietary and I rather test and support development of FLOSS.
<pragma1> Hello folks, running Ubuntu 16.10 here on a Dell XPS 15 9560. Having issues connecting my bluethooth mouse. Bluetooth is on, but searching for devices yields nothing. I checked rfkill list, looks good. Any thoughts?
<akik_> elias_a: the older version of skype is proprietary too
<elias_a> akik: Yes. I have not supported their development at alpha stage before.
<elias_a> akik: And especially after MS bought Skype I won't have the slightest compassion. :)
<ikonia> more fool you then
<elias_a> Oh, come on. They can afford the testing if they just want to.
<ikonia> they are doing testing
<ikonia> it's called a public test
<ikonia> along side private testing
<ikonia> and if you think they are not doing private testing, again, more fool you
<elias_a> The real question is will the new version ever be production version or even beta. My guess is: no.
<ikonia> bad guess then
<elias_a> ikonia: Seen it before. :)
<ikonia> with what microsoft product
<elias_a> ikonia: Silverlight linux support ring a bell?
<angel-swe> How can I install GIMP on my UBUNTU 16.10?
<ikonia> elias_a: it never got an official linux port
<ikonia> angel-swe: open the package manager, search for gimp, click install
<elias_a> ikonia: But it was planned.
<ikonia> elias_a: no, as microsoft retired silverloight,
<elias_a> ikonia: That is not exactly what I've been told but all the same.
<ikonia> elias_a: no "no" then
<k1l_> angel-swe: sudo apt install gimp
<ikonia> elias_a: I'd be pretty confident the Skype Linux port will get an official release some point in the near future
<elias_a> ikonia: I have problems in understanding you.
<elias_a> ikonia: Well - let's get back to the issue when it happens. ;-)
<angel-swe> ikonia, no result when you do it
<angel-swe> sudo apt install gimp seems to be working
<Sweg> hallo
<Sweg> fagfeavfea
<Sweg> veveavaevfeve
<Sweg> fegvsevaegvrsvesdvedvsevaewv
<john_rambo> I am trying to convert a video.... I am using Avidemux.....FOr Video I am using "Copy" and for Audio I have selected MP3.....The encoding process completes without any error but WHen I play the output file there is no audio file
<akik> elias_a: i don't really know which is worse, a skype client from 2012 or that alpha version :P
<dannyLopez> I try to change the $JAVA_HOME to /opt/jdk/jdk1.8.0_121/ but echo $JAVA_HOME don show me nothing
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: where did you change it?
<dannyLopez> Editing /etc/profile and add 5 lines
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: did you log out and back in?
<dannyLopez> Logout to all system?
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: yes logout as the user and back in
<dannyLopez> Oh, no, this works for me http://pastebin.com/i30jRBCi
<ace_me> some security guy configured server S2 and S1 so that I cann connect to S! through SSH from my IP and then from S! I can ssh to S2 where is a mysql I want to manage. Now I ask if I can connect for example workbench or similar tool directly to mysql ?
<claudio_> Hello everboy
<ace_me> is there any way to cascade 2 ssh tunnels ?
<elias_a> akik: Well, that is true. But if a user needs to ask what he/she has to enter into some configuration settings I'd say that user shouldn't use alpha stage sw. :)
<claudio_> anybody may help-me
<craigbass76> Anyone use win-sshfs? I went to a newer ubuntu a few days ago, and can no longer mount up the directory. I'm guessing because the ssh key is different, but win-sshfs isn't popping up a dialog about it, just crapping out. I know this is more of a windows question, but does anyone know where I can wipe the key I have stored on the Windows box? I've looked in the registry, C:\Users\me\appdata C:\Program Files*  Nada
<ace_me> anybody may help you
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: yes bash -l makes a login shell
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: if you dont want to logout you can use it until the next time you logout then it'll work without it
<dannyLopez> Works to all system and users?
<EriC^^> yes
<claudio_> i installed de unbuntu on my macbook pro ...
<dannyLopez> Oh, EriC^^ thank you very much
<claudio_> but the kernel not recongized all cpus...
<EriC^^> dannyLopez: no problem
<ace_me> can I get in one command a connection to mysql from local->server1->server2->Mysql-server2 ?
<ace_me> can I get in one command a connection to mysql from local -> ssh server1 -> ssh server2 -> Mysql-server2 ?
<SchrodingersScat> local -> login to ssh1 -> login to ssh2 -> run command
<ace_me> in one command ?
<SchrodingersScat> #MovingGoalposts
<SchrodingersScat> oh, you did say that, yeah probably
<SchrodingersScat> chain it
<ace_me> ssh root@IP1 < ssh root@IP2 ?
<craigbass76> ace_me: I was able to, in PHP, hit two databases. I don't remember how but the server is sitting in a box here, so I can check. Or are you trying from bash?
<ace_me> how to chain it ?
<ace_me> both would help me
<ace_me> both versions *
<ace_me> please check craigbass76
<ikevin> <ace_me> can I get in one command a connection to mysql from local -> ssh server1 -> ssh server2 -> Mysql-server2 ? <== do a ssh tunnel :)
<craigbass76> ace_me: It will be a while. The box is full of computers. I don't know which one and they all look the same. Have to wait until lunch break. If ypou want to PM your email, I can send you my php scripts when I get my hands on them
<kalwnau> t
<lucas__> Hello everyone
<ducasse> ace_me: look up "ssh bastion host"
<ace_me> thx ducasse
<emachines_> what
<ace_me> ducasse what file is referred here http://blog.scottlowe.org/2015/11/21/using-ssh-bastion-host/ "The appropriate SSH configuration... " ?>
<ducasse> ace_me: ~/.ssh/config, typically
<ace_me> $HOME/.ssh/config
<ace_me> yes
<ace_me> ok I will try
<rhqq> hi there. is there any way to setup a virtual display without any monitor connected?
<ducasse> rhqq: x.org has something called 'virtual outputs', but i've never used them.
<rhqq> basically my use case is a desktop hidden in the closet acting as steam machine with streaming.. and i need a display in order to.. display games that get streamed :/
<ducasse> rhqq: check out xvfb
<rhqq> ducasse: thanks, looking into it
<ngomes>  anyone knows how to change splash screen of the bios ?
<ducasse> ngomes: ask in ##hardware
<ngomes> ok thanks
<nicomachus> well, do you mean BIOS or grub?
<kasad> hello, can anyone tell me where does 16.04 mount windows shares mounted from nautilus
<kasad> so I can access them from command line
<k1l_> kasad: if you used your filebrowser to mount them (that is gvfs) its most likely under /media/username/
<w9qbj> from the command line try 'df' to see what's mounted where, and how much space is used/available
<Southern_Gentlem> the mount command should tell you but i dont think you can from the CLI (fuse)
<kasad> thanks, lemme check (I used file browser yes, and mounted) dunno what is gvfs
<kasad> I got it as smb://foo/bar in nautilus, but I wanna access it from cmdline, do I have to mount it from command line cifs or smb? it's open share (NAS) which I want to backup to remote host (prefferably via rsync, and need to figure out how to make it run only during night)
<kasad> it's not under /media/username, df doesn't show it
<Southern_Gentlem> kasad,  try /run/user/youruserid/gvfs
<Southern_Gentlem> there should be another subdirectory which is the mount
<kasad> Southern_Gentlem: that's it, thank a bunch! <3
<ace_me> ducasse ssh -t root@ip1 ssh -t root@IP2 -L 3306:127.0.0.1:3306 -N but I get bind: Address already in use
<kasad> I tried find but it said access denied (I forgot i was root, not the user which I mounted as)
<Southern_Gentlem> kasad,  i had actaully been neding to figure that out myself just never sat down to do it
<kasad> :)
<kasad> kinda same, I wanted to avoid mounting it from cmdline
<Katronix> Greetings all! I'm helping running a server with 16.04.2 and php 7.0.15. I have mysql installed but I seem to be missing something that is needed for php and mysql to talk to each other. Any suggestions on how to find out what is missing? or is it more that my php is to new?
<kasad> thanks again Southern_Gentlem
<kierqueen> when I download tor, I get-- SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem. Click Start try the download again. but I tried it 4 times, and get that error?
<wlp1s1> kierqueen: how do you download tor?
<Katronix> Does my question make sense? or do I need to provide more information?
<k1l_> !lamp | Katronix
<ubottu> Katronix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l_> Katronix: did you a2enmod php? did you restart apache afterwards?
<k1l_> Katronix: did you install the php and mysql moduls/packages
<Katronix> k1l_ no I didn't I did install the lamp meta package thought that did everything, let me try that
<wlp1s1> kasad: /run/user/<uid>/gvfs/<proto>:host=<host>,user=<user>
<wlp1s1> aka /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb:host=10.0.5.1,user=root
<wlp1s1> kasad: is that what you wanted?
<Katronix> k1l_ does it matter which directory a2enmod is ran from? I told it to a2enmod php from /root and it came back it didn't have a php module
<kasad> wlp1s1: I found it under /run/user/uid/gfvs/smbbmount-hostname-sharename
<wlp1s1> oh ok
<k1l_> Katronix: yes it doesnt matter.
<kasad> I just typed the smbmount-hostname-sharename aproximately
<k1l_> Katronix: what command did you use? and what was the output?
<kasad> I'm connected remotely and someone is working there atm and just minimized my screen, didn't had chance to setup router to fwd port 22 yet, so I am using teamviewer atm
<kierqueen> when I download tor, I get-- SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem. Click Start try the download again. but I tried it 4 times, and get that error?
<kierqueen> wlp1s1: using the dash board, tor
<kierqueen> apt-get install torbrowser , after installing that on my 32 bit, I just run it, and it downloads for me
<k1l_> kierqueen: using any vpn or proxy?
<kierqueen> no
<kierqueen> sorry apt-get install torbrowser-launcher
<k1l_> or company network? that are transparent proxies who ruin ssl
<kierqueen> then that launcher downloads it for me, and fails the signature verification, and says that I am under attack, nad yeah my network is just fine
<Katronix> k1l_ I used a2enmod php and it replied back it didn't have a php module
<kierqueen> I run home network
<k1l_> Katronix: sudo apt install libapache2-mod-php
<Katronix> k1l_ already the newest version
<paulo23> hi, please someone advise me, i just reinstalled ubuntu 12.04, i need it to be 12.04 not 14 or 16, my system cant handle the new versions, i have unchecked in update manager all the updates versions, will this affect not only my ubuntu version but all the stuff like firefox skype etc ?
<littlegirl> Hey there, is anybody in here good with networking commands?
<littlegirl> I'm updating my Static IP page and wrote a rather lengthy command for getting my private network class and was hoping maybe one of you would know of a less lengthy and more elegant one.
<kierqueen> wlp1s1: are you still there , sorry for the late reply, but I hope now you'll tell me
<littlegirl> The one I wrote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24090930/
<wlp1s1> kierqueen: hi
<kierqueen> hi:)
<bolovanos> hithere
<wlp1s1> ok so you said apt throws that error?
<k1l_> kierqueen: try "gpg --homedir "$HOME/.local/share/torbrowser/gnupg_homedir/" --refresh-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu"
<wlp1s1> if it does blame 1) firewalls, 2) your ISP, 3) your country
<dbrass> paulo23, can you run another flavour of Ubuntu instead of 12.04?
<wlp1s1> kierqueen: does apt throw that error?
<bolovanos> I have txt file, by doing "cat file.txt | grep xyz | less" i will get only subset of "less -> / -> xy"
<paulo23> dbrass yes i can but the system run badly with them, heat problem
<bolovanos> how is that possible?
<dbrass> paulo23, because 12.04 will be out of support in 2 months
<kierqueen> wlp1s1: no I apt-get install torbrowser-launcher package just fine, when I run the launcher and download tor then the problem comes k1l_ ok wait a sec
<paulo23> dbrass yes i know but i would love to keep it, is like what i said will affect any 3rd part software ?
<k1l_> Katronix: "sudo a2enmod php7.0"
<Katronix> k1l_ okay
<ducasse> littlegirl: you do know that just because your ip address is 192.168.x.x that does not mean you are on a class c network, right?
<dbrass> paulo23, yes, you won't receive updates for firefox and other softwares
<paulo23> dbrass i uncheck everything in upgardemanager=>softwares sources=>updates
<kierqueen> k1l_: I did but > is what I get and a newline, your comand is wrong
<ducasse> littlegirl: what you want to check is the netmask
<littlegirl> No, I didn't, ducasse.
<Katronix> k1l_ "considering conflict php5 for php7.0: Module php7.0 already enabled"
<dbrass> paulo23, you'll be running with the current version of software that you have and will be open to many security vulnerabilities
<k1l_> Katronix: restarted apache?
<paulo23> dbrass any advise whata to do, i just wanna keep 12.04
<kierqueen> ok it's right
<ducasse> littlegirl: a class c network has a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0, class b is 255.255.0.0 and class a is 255.0.0.0
<Katronix> k1l_ thanks! that did the trick!
<dbrass> paulo23, my advice is at tha point not to stay on 12.04. You can either switch to debian stable (Jessie) and run a light desktop environment or update to a newer ubuntu release with a ligh desktop environment
<dbrass> paulo23, if you have old hardware debian stable should be fine and safe
<littlegirl> Okay, thanks, ducasse. Then I'll rewrite that part of the script, but would still love to find a more elegant way of coding it.
<rhqq> ducasse: xvfb is a no-go. it uses software rendered and i can not make it use discrete gpu
<dbrass> paulo23, You need to find what is causing to much load on newer versions
<k1l_> dbrass: the LUbuntu desktop is targeted at slow and old hardware. but we cant tell you to run old ubuntu releases that dont have support anymore. 12.04 is only supported until april
<paulo23> dbrass all new ubu release have no light envirs, too much heat from my lap
<ducasse> rhqq: then check out virtual outputs, i imagine that is part of xrandr. i don't know if that will work, but it's the only other idea i have.
<dbrass> paulo23, no light environments? Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu mate
<dbrass> paulo23, all those are relatiely light DE
<rhqq> ducasse: yeah, i tried to setup my own xorg.conf with virtual display, but i never managed xorg to actually pull it :/
<pavlos> littlegirl, hostname -I will give you the ip, but if you type ifconfig, you can find more about the network
<k1l_> !lubuntu | paulo23
<ubottu> paulo23: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ducasse> littlegirl: ask in #bash, i'm sure someone in there will give you a more elegant solution or at least tell you how to do it :)
<dbrass> k1l_, that's why I'm telling him not to stay on 12.04 but to find alternative with newer releases
<k1l_> dbrass: yes. lubuntu has presets for zram etc.
<paulo23> dbrass can i switch from ubu 14 to lubuntu easily ?
<dbrass> paulo23, yo ucan do what you want but know that staying on older releases of Ubuntu that are getting out of support is a terribly bad idea
<k1l_> paulo23: you can make your ubuntu to a Lubuntu by installing "lubuntu-desktop"
<dbrass> paulo23, from 14.04 you can unstall lubuntu-desktop
<paulo23> dbrass im using desktop version for personal use only whats dangerous in it
<dbrass> paulo23, remote exploits, spam machine, botnet... the list goes on
<ducasse> paulo23: are you connected to the internet? then it's dangerous.
<dbrass> paulo23, if your computer is connected to the internet then it's irresponsible to run old unpatched software
<paulo23> i see
<paulo23> whats the lightest distro to switch easily to from ubu please guys
<k1l_> Lubuntu
<paulo23> with  command lines ?
<paulo23> no need to download burn ?
<dbrass> paulo23, also, any remote exploitation of your machine will slow it down and might slow donw your internet speed
<k1l_> <k1l_> paulo23: you can make your ubuntu to a Lubuntu by installing "lubuntu-desktop"
<dbrass> paulo23, try lubuntu 16.04 first
<paulo23> dbrass do i need to download burn install ? or just by comand line right from ubuntu
<dbrass> updating from 12.04 to 14.04 and then to 16.04 will leave a lot of crust on your system
<dbrass> paulo23, I would suggest a clean install
<dbrass> paulo23, you can try a live session first
<k1l_> paulo23: you can just install Lubuntu the way i told you
<k1l_> paulo23: and you can use the online update
<dbrass> k1l_, yes but updating could be problematic
<dbrass> k1l_, he'll need to remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<dbrass> k1l_, otherwise he'll get unity and the kitchen sink installed whie updating
<k1l_> dbrass: upgrades are automated tested.
<dbrass> k1l_, they are tested from clean systems but I don't know the state of his machine
<paulo23> no way to go from 12 to lubuntu directly ?
<dbrass> k1l_, does he have unstable PPAs
<paulo23> need 14 first ?
<k1l_> paulo23: i told you now 3 times.
<dbrass> paulo23, you can install the lubuntu-desktop package
<dbrass> paulo23, it is a metapackage that will pull all of lubuntu
<pavlos> littlegirl, this will give you the mask ...  m=$(ifconfig | awk -F: '/Mask:/ {print $4}' ); echo $m
<paulo23> kll installing lubuntu desktop over ?
<dbrass> paulo23, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<paulo23> i see thanks a lot guys
<k1l_> paulo23: if you install the package i named to you 3 times now, you will make your system a lubuntu. you can upgrade before or afterwards. its your choice
<paulo23> doing the security updates right now
<dbrass> paulo23, reboot and log into lxde and then sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<dbrass> paulo23, but I can't comment on the stability of the system after you remove ubuntu-desktop before upgrading. It may break on major upgrades
<dbrass> paulo23, gotta go good luck with your upgrade
<k1l_> dbrass: should not be an issue. i dont know why you keep telling that.
<paulo23> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  lubuntu-desktop : Depends: lubuntu-core but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dbrass> k1l_, you have not heard the Leo Laporte story when peoples told him to convert his ubuntu install to xubuntu and to remove ubuntu-desktop
<dbrass> paulo23, you need to re-enable the updates
<dbrass> k1l_, he then ranted about linux when his install broke on the next upgrade
<k1l_> paulo23: what repos do you have enabled?
<paulo23> kll new install of 12.04
<dbrass> paulo23, yes but you disabled some software repositors in the update manager
<paulo23> ok now
<dbrass> paulo23, you need to reenable them
<k1l_> paulo23: -updates and -security need to be enabled
<k1l_> and universe, of course
<paulo23> i rechecked them now its loading
<dbrass> k1l_, good luck to both of you
<paulo23> ty dbrass
<paulo23> kll is this lubuntu light and fast ? wont use lot of cpu ? ubu 14 was causing a lot of heat
<k1l_> !lubuntu | paulo23
<paulo23_> kll lubuntu installed, now apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<k1l_> paulo23_: yes. after that "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<paulo23_> kll sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop unity && sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<paulo23_> googled a bit
<k1l_> yes
<nomic> how to disable tool tips on panel on mate desktop
<nomic> anyone
<paulo23> kll_ hi again , did how i posted last , still have the ubuntu login screen and desktop as before
<ducasse> paulo23: choose lxde on the login screen
<kierqueen> hey guys
<kierqueen> what's the procedure to install tor on uubntu?
<paulo23_> kll_ done , now should i upgrade to lubuntu 16 ?
<kierqueen> I don't like the /var/apt/sources way
<kierqueen> I liek the ppa way, plain and simple
<kierqueen> how do I know the current version I am on, I did apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Franco63> hi all .. i'm new  in ubuntu, after 30 years of windows 2 monts ago decided  the  great change. Now  something  strange happends when i  try  to launch ubuntu.  The  sistem require the  password.. that i tape as usual,  and so often  yhe system say that the  password is  wrong , and  reconnaize  it as  corret  only the second time that i  tape... I'm thinking  that someone hacked me ....is  this  possible? and  in case
<Franco63> what i have to do? ty for attention-
<digbychicken> kierqueen, lsb_release -irc
<kierqueen> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/tor-browser && sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install tor-browser, and after that how do iI remove that? What's the procedure to remove any ppa? nad their packages
<scottjl> well you would have to remove the packages on your own
<scottjl> to remove the ppa, just remove the file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<scottjl> or the entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicomachus> you could always use ppa-purge
<scottjl> or you can add-apt-repository --remove
<nicomachus> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<cryptic0> Does anyone know what the '|' symbol indicates in diff output?
<mahakal> id divide your two files for better vies
<mahakal> guys i am on a live usb ubuntu distro.if i install it now will it affect the data of my previous OS
<mahakal>  current  version is 14.04
<jayjo> I'm trying to start a service (systemd unit file) so I can have jupyterhub - an ipython tool - to run a server constantly. I followed these steps https://github.com/jupyterhub/jupyterhub/wiki/Run-jupyterhub-as-a-system-service but when I do sudo service jupyterhub start - i get no error or output whatsoever, but the server is not running. How do I investigate this further?
<aviral_> sdcds
<scottjl> mahakal: if you tell it to install on your existing partitions it certainly wil.
<mahakal> will i lost the apps and MOVIES etc that i installed on 14.04
<mahakal> ?
<scottjl> if you tell it to overwrite your existing partitons you will lose your data, yes
<guest> mahakal: there is an option during installation for which type of installation you can do. Read it carefully.
<scottjl> if you make new partitions, and keep your old ones, you can have both installed
<guest> mahakal: If it was me, I would back up my entire home directory to an external drive first anyway
<mahakal> guest: but copying home directory does not copy the apps that you have collected in your arsenal
<noraatepernos> Can anyone suggest a persistent nosql data store that shards easily?  I need a sharded/partitioned kv store that can handle 12k writes per second.  Someone suggested a new trendy one and I forgot the name.  It wasn’t CouchDb.
<scottjl> mahakal: you can always just do an upgrade instead of a fresh install
<mahakal> scottjl: but you know that "those upgrade " sucks
<scottjl> i've upgraded many machines from 14.04lts to 16.04lts without problem
<guest> mahakal: correct
<guest> mahakal: you can upgrade
<scottjl> but it is always good to have a backup anyway
<Katronix> If the IP for a site works, but the domain name says the connection was refused is that just apache not knowing about the domain name?
<guest> ^
<guest> Katronix: no, "connection refused" is a networking thing
<guest> Katronix: What do you mean "the IP works" ?
<k1l_> mahakal: that is not true. ubuntu has automated testings for upgrades since long time.
<guest> Katronix: I see
<mahakal> ok Guys ..i think you all are right upgrade is best option
<guest> Katronix: If you use this command "host mydomain.com" do you see the IP you expect?
<scottjl> mahakal: make a backup just in case!
<mahakal> scottjl: yup you are right
<Katronix> I see the IP changed, okay I know what to do now thanks!
<mahakal> guys there is one more problem..My BIOS is not showing the USB stick ..if you have ever encountered this problem ?
<paulo23> kll_ are u there plz
<publio> mahakal: It may not support USB booting. Try a CD
<cryptic0> Anyone knows what the pipe symbol means in diff output?
<mahakal> publio: no it show me once but when i use fdisk to make it a bootable ,After that it is not showing
<scottjl> i've never see a | in diff output
<scottjl> are you just diff'ing 2 files?
<scottjl> are you using a strange version of diff?
<scottjl> sure the | isn't actually in one of the files?
<cryptic0> scottjl on RHEL
<publio> mahakal: If it's now showing in fdisk, it may be dead? I'm not sure.
<cryptic0> I think I may have figured it out.  Pipe means lines are dissimilar
<mikeymop> nacc: idk if you're online, but I fixed a few dependencies one by one
<mikeymop> eventually got so bad I just nuked the system, but I appreciate the help you gave me. If you know of an easy way to fix apt after it's broken that would be valuable
<mahakal> publio: is there any way to cure it
<scottjl> mahakal: when you plug the usb drive in, check dmesg. is the system even seeing the drive?
<publio> mahakal: USB disks are the least things I know.. But there may be a chance ^^
<publio> trustworthy*
<publio> Does the default encrypted LVM install use RAID 0 by default? Or will I have to do an advanced install?
<mahakal> scottjl: that usb is not shown in the BIOS only .Actually i am using it normally on lapy and just boot 16.04 live with it.But what i want is to create a multiboot usb and for that i need to set the boot order in BIOS
<mahakal> but BIOS not showing it
<mcnesium> on 16.04 mate simple-scan started on command line returns WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address  and the gui part reports no scanner found, though lsusb shows the scanner being there. any ideas what could be the problem? it worked a while ago
<cryptic0> sed -n '1~4p' file > output  <- Will this extract every fourth line starting with the first line from the file?
<publio> mahakal: There may be a confusion of meaning here. You should be able to set BIOS boot order without a USB drive. If it's not there, you can't boot via USB
<scottjl> cryptic0: yes
<cryptic0> scottjl thanks
<scottjl> it won't print line 1 though, line 4, 8, 12, etc.
<mahakal> publio: and what i wanna tell you is that "BIOS once showed me the USB while adjusting boot order" but i did not change it because i decided to check web for more information.After gettin info. from web that i reboot again  the BIOS did not show me any usb option
<scottjl> mahakal: you might need to enable legacy support for usb or something like that. it really depends on the bios
<scottjl> sorry but this isn't a good place for bios support.
<mahakal> scottjl: ok thanks
<invving> Hehe windows almost forced Linux out the door with uefi
<invving> It probably will happen soon.
<MkllTech> Ubuntu ubuntu
<scottjl> ubuntu
<MkllTech> Ubuntu?
<altrortla> i have a question
<MkllTech> Ok
<MkllTech> what is your question?
<altrortla> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 and seems to work quite well. now i try to use simple scan or xsane to acquire immages... scanner seems to work but no immage is taken
<MkllTech> 10.04?
<MkllTech> DId you mean 16.04?
<scottjl> god i hope you don't mean 10.04
<altrortla> no 10.04 old generation
<publio>  :)
<altrortla> pentium 4
<MkllTech> Use Debian stable instead.
<MkllTech> Or at least lubuntu
<altrortla> sure is my best choice for this hardware
<MkllTech> alt dm me
<ducasse> altrortla: 10.04 is eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<altrortla> All news that I know
<nacc> mikeymop: sorry, am around now
<k1l_> altrortla: you cant use 10.04 anymore. even 12.04 loses support in april. best bet is to try 14.04 Lubuntu
<MkllTech> altrortla, check my messages.
<altrortla> Done all this trying
<MkllTech> Thank you
<k1l_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<invving> scottjl: you have problems?
<altrortla> Scanner seems to work (do the scan) but images result
<scottjl> problem is you're using 3yo software (when it was eol'ed). maybe it's a bug that's been fixed in the last 3 years? who knows.
<kissboy> good evening
<altrortla> Scanner seems to work (do the scan) but NO images result
<altrortla> sorry
<kissboy> student
<invving> Folder permission or application permission or port permission. altrortla scottjl
<scottjl> altrortla: who knows what the cause could be. old bug? old software? broken scanner?
<invving> scottjl: wrong!
<publio> When installing with RAID, should I use the alternate installer, or install regularly, then resize using LVM?
<kissboy> please we ask you help me is my computer
<kissboy> bye
<semitones_rex> Hey y'all... dd can't copy over USB at 150 MB/s can it? What happened here? Did I data destroy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24091457/
<PipeItToDevNull> So. I want to curl a web page, and start printing at "% TOR" then only print the next 9 lines. What tool do I need to manpage?
<k1l_> semitones_rex: is sdb the usb? and did you run "sync" afterwards to make sure the writing is completed and not kept in the cache?
<kissboy1> bonsoir
<ducasse> !fr | kissboy1
<ubottu> kissboy1: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kissboy1> join #ubuntu-fr
<kissboy1> bonsoir
<BluesKaj> kissboy1, /j #ubuntu-fr
<SD_Ecliptica> kissboy1: /join not join
<semitones_rex> k1l_, sdb is the usb, but I didn't try sync
<xarvis> Hi all.
<xarvis> I have an upstart script running
<xarvis> which is for a node server
<semitones_rex> k1l_, so I guess now it's good? I'll try :)
<xarvis> when I go to the directory where the application is based and run, node server.js
<xarvis> it works great, but when I run the `service myapp start`, the status is always stop/waiting
<semitones_rex> Is there any way to verify that the data on /dev/sdb matches /file/xxx.iso?
<xarvis> and when I try to do the `service myapp stop` it will show that there is no instance
<EriC^^> semitones_rex: md5sum /dev/sdb and md5sum the iso
<k1l_> semitones_rex: md5sum
<semitones_rex> thanks :) didn't know you could md5sum /dev files, but that makes sense if devices are files!
<EriC^^> semitones_rex: np, the iso is the copy of the disk right? not vice versa
<cyberspectre> Is there a way, using any DE, to see all displays on one?
<k1l_> cyberspectre: can you rephrase that?
<kissboy> sory I not speak English very well
<cyberspectre> k1l_, I have a computer with three monitors. Two monitors are in another room. I want to see all of them on one monitor so I know which windows I'm moving onto them
<k1l_> cyberspectre: on unity: super+s
<Sepher> hey guys. Does anyone know how I could select the wifi gateway to login to from a terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Sepher  type   iwlist
<ducasse> cyberspectre: i know enlightenment at least used to have a pager that rendered all desktops in real-time
<Sepher> MonkeyDust Thanks bro
<altrortla> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 and seems to work quite well. now i try to use simple scan or xsane to acquire immages... scanner seems to work but no immage is taken.
<altrortla> Firmware is where snapscan folder is ... and scanner is an epson perfection 2580 photo, lucid is fully upgraded.
<altrortla> scanimage -L see the scanner usb, and also sane-find-image
<altrortla>  
<ducasse> altrortla: 10.04 is not supported here, you need to upgrade
<MonkeyDust> altrortla  type this to know what's supported      /topic
<frib> how can I install ubuntu 16.02 on a usb thumb drive?
<k1l_> frib: what OS are you on now?
<acousticpanic> hi guys
<acousticpanic> quick question about a file bug
<frib> k1l_, ubuntu 16
<altrortla> ok thanks a lot ... I suppose to find any technician :-) sorry
<ducasse> altrortla: just upgrade to a supported release and we'll help
<acousticpanic> I'm trying to use openconnect to establish a vpn session to my client
<acousticpanic> the path has a "/" in it
<acousticpanic> ie https://domain.com:9443/duo
<acousticpanic> the /duo makes it not work
<acousticpanic> found this bug in launchpad
<acousticpanic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openconnect/+bug/1495924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1495924 in network-manager-openconnect "openconnect network manager config file can't read "/" in gateway address" [Medium,Confirmed]
<acousticpanic> has anyone found a work around?
<k1l_> frib: if you are using ubuntu right now just use the ubuntu startup creator
<frib> k1l_, but i dont want to make a startup usb i want to install ubuntu on the usb
<nacc> acousticpanic: did anyone files the bug upstream?
<acousticpanic> nacc: no idea...
<k1l_> frib: then run the installer in a VM or boot to the installer and choose the usb as the destination
<nacc> acousticpanic: seems like the workaround is to use the cli as mentioned in that bug
<acousticpanic> nacc: it looks dead in the water from what I can tell, but I've never filed a bug before or chased one through the process
<frib> k1l_, the website says minimum harddrive space for 16 is 25g
<frib> my usb is 16
<acousticpanic> nacc: haha.  I read the following posts but not the OPs latter half
<acousticpanic> nacc: yeah, let me try that :)
<k1l_> frib: it should work with something about 10GB
<EriC^^> frib: 16 will be fine, but you should know usb's seem to die quickly with an os on it at least for me and few i've seen
<frib> k1l_, ok i made a mistake its actually 32
<nacc> acousticpanic: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765971
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765971 in VPN: openconnect "openconnect network manager config file can't read "/" in gateway address" [Normal,New]
<frib> EriC^^, i only plan to use it very rarely
<EriC^^> k
<frib> EriC^^, but thanks for the heads up. the information on it will be very valuable
<nacc> acousticpanic: if you can reproduce it, the original reporter has not responded there
<EriC^^> np frib
<acousticpanic> nacc: "Failed to Obtain WebVPN cookie"
<nacc> acousticpanic: i don't know much about the vpn stuff, just was an fyi
<acousticpanic> nacc: thanks.  I think I might need to put a wrapper on it
<EriC^^> or chocolate chips
<hitman1> Hi, I am unable to boot my PC right now.
<EriC^^> hitman1: what happens when you try?
<hitman1> I don't know what happened. I was using chrome last time when my PC got freezed. Then I pressed restart button.
<hitman1> And now I am getting - "Reboot and select proper boot device or Insert proper boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<EriC^^> hitman1: try to boot a live usb and run a fsck on the partitions
<hitman1> I booted a live arch image and tried to run fdisk but it isn't showing any drive.
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> does dmesg show anything hitman1 ?
<hitman1> I also used smartctl.
<EriC^^> is it a laptop or desktop?
<hitman1> Desktop
<EriC^^> it's unlikely but check the power supply if it's getting power
<EriC^^> and dmesg
<frib> will this menuentry work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24091635/
<hitman1> Eric^^, Yes I am checking ..
<Apachez> any of you who have dug into replacement of visio in ubuntu?
<pavlos> hitman1, sometimes, disconnect/reconnect the sata cable inside the desktop (from disk drive to mb) may work
<pavlos> Apachez, have you tried dia?
<hitman1> Also there is no hard drive option showing when I press F11 to select boot device.
<k1l_> hitman1: if the bios doesnt see it thats a hardware failure
<hitman1> pavlos, How to reconnect.
<hitman1> k1l_, hardware failure - but why it happened ?
<k1l_> hitman1: hardware fails. there doesnt need to be a reason.
<hitman1> lol
<pavlos> hitman1, unplug the sata connector from the mb, reconnect it to another sata slot and see if it boots and finds the disk
<k1l_> could be a faulty powersupply, or cables. or disk. or mainboard.
<hitman1> k1l_ should I try to reconnect it as pavlos is suggesting ?
<k1l_> hitman1: yes. worth a try
<hitman1> Or should I purchase new hard drive ?
<pavlos> hitman1, dust might be an issue ...
<hitman1> But what if I only have 1 sata slot ?
<pavlos> hitman1, then blow on the sata connector and mb, reconnect to the same sata slot
<hitman1> Ok I am trying and will tell you after 5-10 min. Thanks
<pavlos> hitman1, try another sata cable ... do we know the disk died? can you connect it external via a pata adapter and it should show up in the live cd
<aotaointbin> so, ubuntu 14.04, what user does apache run as by default?
<aotaointbin> it's not www-data, it seems, since that user didn't get created during install.
<scottjl> aotaointbin: that user should have been created if you installed with apt.
<scottjl> if you install from source or something else, well, that's all up to you then
<craigbass76> aotaointbin: really... I was on Mint 17, which I thought was equivalent of ub 14, and I had such a user.
<hitman1> pavlos, No don't know what PATA adapter is ?
<hitman1> I don't know that much hardware side stuffs.
<aotaointbin> `apache2ctl status` yields "chown: invalid user: 'www-data'"
<intense> is it possible to configure grub settings from the debian-installer in the ubuntu server install?
<pavlos> hitman1, it's one of those adapters that allow you to connect an IDE/SATA drive external to a usb port
<hitman1> Eric^^, What to check in dmesg ??
<Apachez> pavlos: unfortunately it doesnt support importing nor exporting visio format
<intense> i need to change a setting before i boot into the system for the first time
<aotaointbin> and i don't see a www-data user in /etc/passwd nor /etc/shadow
<scottjl> aotaointbin: how did you install apache?
<aotaointbin> ansible script that installed apache2-mpm-worker using apt-get.
<scottjl> guessing your script didn't do everything it should have then
<scottjl> create a www-data user and group then, 33:33.
<scottjl> (not your script as in you created it, as in you ran it)
<aotaointbin> it did install apache2 (as a dependency for apache2-mdm-worker), though, according to dpkg log.
<aotaointbin> it didn't explicitly do any user management tasks, which is why i was asking if this package handled user creation itself.
<scottjl> www-data should have been created when apache2 was installed
<pavlos> Apachez, you can convert vsd (visio, proprietary) -> svg (vector graphics) and import http://dia-installer.de/vsd2svg/index.html.en
<aotaointbin> is user addition/deletion logged anywhere?
<scottjl> might be in messages, just grep www-data /var/log/*
<Apachez> pavlos: ooh nice
<Apachez> tnx
<intense> related question: i cannot modify grub params during ubuntu server install because the install shell does not have update-grub or grub-mkconfig. any ideas?
<scottjl> intense: short of rolling your own install image, nope.
<Wurhwuri748> .
<causative> I am getting an authenticate popup, but I didn't take any action manually that would require it... should I be concerned?
<causative> "Authentication is needed to run /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-system-locked"
<ouroumov> intense, you can still edit the boot command. Then you'll change grub after you're done installing, just edit the boot command again n first boot
<scottjl> aotaointbin: i just installed a new 14.04 box. minimal install. no apache. but www-data is created as a user.
<scottjl> and the group is there too.
<causative> can I tell what process prompted the authenticate popup?
<scottjl> causative: ps and look back thru the list. maybe it was automated updates?
<kierqueen> why does my ubuntu keeps on getting stuck always? and I need to do emergency shutdown always
<causative> I run my updates manually
<frib> i successfully installed ubuntu on a usb thumb drive but after selecting the drive at boot it hangs with "_"
<scottjl> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic is all 0's?
<ouroumov> kierqueen, what is your processor model?
<scottjl> sorry ouroumov kier got stuck ;-)
<frib> during setup I partitioned the usb as 1gb swap and the rest as ext4 with mount point / and set the drive to be location for boot partition
<frib> what did I do wrong?
<intense> scottjl: ouroumov: my first boot shows a blank screen unless i add Ubuntu Desktop at tasksel for some reason. I think i might need to disable GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET. going to try to use preseed/late_command
<nicomachus> frib: what type of port do you have it plugged into? USB 2.0 or 3.0?
<frib> nicomachus, 3
<nicomachus> frib: try a 2.0 if you can. Idk live USBs always hang on 3.0 ports, but they do for some reason.
<nicomachus> idk why*
<frib> nicomachus, i have another usb installation from a while back that runs on the same ports
<frib> nicomachus, did I Install it correctly though?
<nicomachus> give it a shot anyway
<frib> nicomachus, i don't have any usb 2.0 ports
<nicomachus> well I've never heard of anyone putting a Swap partition on a USB... but it should work I guess.
<scottjl> frib: no reason that shouldn't work, but depends on bios, jump drive, etc.
<frib> nicomachus, isn't a swap necessary for any disk with os on it?
<kierqueen> hey
<scottjl> frib: no
<kierqueen> why does ubuntu keeps stucking out?
<kierqueen> why
<scottjl> swap isn't necessary at all for a system to run
<frib> scottjl, it could use the internal disks's swap space you mean?
<ouroumov> kierqueen, what is your processor model?
<nicomachus> frib: no
<scottjl> frib: you could, or have no swap at all.
<frib> ok
<nicomachus> frib: your machine has RAM for that.
<BluesKaj> think a swap file would probly work better, if you really need swapiness
<frib> i'll try again
<scottjl> swap is only needed if you are going to run more than available RAM. if you have 16G ram and don't run that much in processes, you don't need any swap at all
<causative> so is there a way of finding out which process caused the authentication popup?
<scottjl> causative: yes, use ps, and trace back thru the list.
<kierqueen> ouroumov: don't know which cmd? lscpu ?
<causative> well I tried pstree but it doesn't show any processes in the tree apart from polkit processes
<ouroumov> kierqueen, lshw -C cpu, inxi -C, lscpu
<kierqueen> my processor is fine, I think corei5 hp
<causative> systemd(1)───systemd(1936)───gnome-session-b(2411)───polkit-gnome-au(2563)───polkit-agent-he(8428)
<kierqueen>  https://ptpb.pw/3qO2
<causative> I assume none of those are what I'm looking for
<cyber37> Hi guy's, I was in Ubuntu 16.04 with a gqrx version build from sources, it was working well, I updated to 16.10 and now i have a problem. The software can't start because it requiered an OLDER library: gqrx: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.58.0 but me I have now : /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_system.so.1.61.0
<vlt> Hello. Nearly everything on my Ubuntu 16.04 desktop is localized/translated, also Thunderbird but not its Lightning module. What do I need to install do get also that in my local language?
<cyber37> How to resolve this ? Maybe i have to install an older version of libboost ? But how to do it ? Libboost in installed with "apt-get install libboost-all-dev"
<nacc> cyber37: boost1.58 is not available in 16.10
<nacc> cyber37: you will need to rebuild it from source using the new liboost
<kierqueen> hey ouroumov
<kierqueen>  https://ptpb.pw/P5BT
<kierqueen> I hope that works ouroumov ?
<frib> i lost grub on main disk after installing ubuntu to usb. how can I reinstall it?
<cyber37> nacc, Thanks i'm trying to rebuild gqrx.
<aotaointbin> okay, it turns out whoever provisioned this vm did something weird with www-data before apache was installed or anything.
<aotaointbin> scottjl: ah, maybe that's the issue...
<tripkin> I am back
<tripkin> Oops, wrong chan. But just in case you were wondering.,..
<aotaointbin> are you saying that the minimal install pre-creates www-data even with no apache?
<scottjl> aotaointbin: yes. i just spun up a 14.04 box. minimal install. no apache. yet www-data was present.
<aotaointbin> and that would suggest that apache install doesn't create www-data on its own, expecting it to already be there?
<mikeymop> nacc: it's cool, just wanted to thank you for the time you gave me
<kierqueen> hey ouroumov
<kierqueen> https://ptpb.pw/3VV3
<aotaointbin> see, i was given a 14.04 vm that was "secured" by a relatively incompetent guy. i'm guessing he didn't think through the implications of half the things he did, like deleting www-data.
<ducasse> vlt: looks like it has en-us only
<scottjl> aotaointbin: i could swear i've seen apache do a check for www-user during install and create it if it wasn't, but that could be on a different distro (I use too many, sorry)
<scottjl> aotaointbin: ugh. :-(
<kierqueen> ouroumov: I don't knkow how shall I interpret your silence?
<scottjl> kierqueen: maybe he's AFK?
<kierqueen> scottjl: kk
<aotaointbin> trying to dig through syslog to see what his 'provisioning' process looks like. seems to do something with www-data at the least.
<kierqueen> but why does it keeps getting stuck
<mikeymop> nacc: also can you confirm this is the guide you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<vlt> ducasse: hmmm ok
<kierqueen> ubuntu is crap, arch never stucks
<scottjl> aotaointbin: if something is set up in a minimal install, i'd just leave it there.
<Mutter> how to save mdadm on pc after creating raid0?
<scottjl> kierqueen: then go back to arch?
<kierqueen> what's up with ubuntu, and whenever I play the flighgear game it stucks, not I want uubntu
<kierqueen> what's wrong with ubuntu
<scottjl> the list is very long.
<semitones_rex> If I use dd to write foo.iso to /dev/sdb, then should md5sum foo.iso match sudo md5sum /dev/sdb? Because they don't :(
<kierqueen> don't you experiecne the same thing when you play the flightgear game,?
<kierqueen> why
<aotaointbin> scottjl: he fancies himself a "security guru".
<scottjl> aotaointbin: condolences
<aotaointbin> it's sad when developers are better admins than the actual sysadmin guy :\
<aotaointbin> blind leading the blind. either way, thanks for the help, that definitely illuminates things for me.
<scottjl> aotaointbin: hire better admins!
<intense> so apparently if you modify /etc/default/grub in the install shell, you can affect changes on first boot without the need for update-grub. i managed to change the grub params i needed and now i have some output on boot. My output stops at the mounting of my swap space. Don't see an error
<aotaointbin> i think this guy was a political hire.
<scottjl> aotaointbin: i'd blow away that box and do a clean install of 14.04 (or 16.04, even better). who knows how bad he screwed it up
<scottjl> a minimal install on its own is fairly secure anyway.
<scottjl> do an update after the install of course
<aotaointbin> i don't have access to the vm host.
<aotaointbin> i'll just add user/group checks in my ansible script prior to apache install.
<scottjl> ugh
<scottjl> yeah
<causative> so is there any way to find out what is causing the popup?  I'm assuming some other process is asking policykit to launch the popup even though policykit is the process owner
<scottjl> www-data/www-data 33:33
<aotaointbin> and i'll play dumb with him being like "hey, i installed apache in your vm but it's not working. plz halp."
<scottjl> haha
<scottjl> if he's a super-admin should be easy for him to figure out (what he screwed up)
<aotaointbin> it took him two weeks to create a "secure" 14.04 base image.
<scottjl> O_o
<aotaointbin> and now that he can finally stand up vms for us, they don't even work. well, at least i know _my_ job is secure :P
<scottjl> so you're saying the CEO hired his kid? lol
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UNIcodeX> trying to update my kernel to 4.9.13 remotely. also have amdgpu-pro and rtl8812au wireless LAN drivers installed, which were built manually. i've removed amdgpu-pro and obtained the kernel *.deb files for amd64 from here -- http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.13/ -- I'm trying to make sure that when I reboot, that my wireless LAN drivers will be loaded up and that I will be able to SSH back in. pointers??
<scottjl> have a backup way in.
<frib> I installed ubuntu to a usb thumb drive, without error, but can't get the drive to boot
<frib> what can I do to fix it? thanks!
<Southern_Gentlem> frib, do you have another linux machine or OSX machine that you can plug it in to
<BluesKaj> frib, which method did you use to copy the image to the USB?
<frib> Southern_Gentlem, that's what I'm on right now
<frib> BluesKaj, i ran the livecd as an ISO through grub on my main disk
<frib> and installed it directly to the usb
<Southern_Gentlem> fdisk -l and see if the usb is marked bootable
<frib> Southern_Gentlem, i created 2 partitions: EFI (bootable in fdisk) and ext4 (not bootable)
<BluesKaj> frib, that did not make the USB bootable
<frib> BluesKaj, i set the mount point of the efi partition to /boot and the ext4 partition to /
<frib> BluesKaj, what should I do?
 * Southern_Gentlem walks away quickly 
<aotaointbin> scottjl: CTO hired his former coworker, but yea, basically.
<aotaointbin> i'm the only one on the team that's not his former coworker.
<aotaointbin> so maybe my job isn't so secure :P
<frib>  Southern_Gentlem what should I do differently? please help thanks
<BluesKaj> frbcopy the iso to the usb formatted to fat32 with dd
<BluesKaj> frib,^
<frib> BluesKaj, i want to install the os directly to the disk, not copy the livecd image
<BluesKaj> !dd
<frib> as i have done with antoher usb
<stoned> Is there a minimal ubuntu netinstall cd image (250mb or so) for install?
<stoned> I don't want to download large image of packets i will never used
<stoned> please, thank you
<BluesKaj> frib, copy the iso to the usb using dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in yakkety
<frib> BluesKaj, i can't use that method
<dannyLopez> Im touching ay of update-rc.d and hope know if I can remove any script put here?
<frib> BluesKaj, I want to install the OS onto the disk
<sumit_> frib: first make ur pendrive bootable using unetbootin or by using other tools then u can install easily
<BluesKaj> unetbootin is an option , but it's unrelaible IME
<ducasse> !mini | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ducasse> stoned: afaik it doesn't work with uefi, though
<scottjl> frib: are you trying to make a live usb or just boot off usb to install?
<frib> scottjl, the latter
<frib> no
<frib> neither
<BluesKaj> frib, your method doen't make the usb bootable in order tio install to the disk from it
<frib> i'm trying to install the OS onto the disk.
<scottjl> ok.
<stoned> ducasse: I have core 2 pc, 9 year old, legacy bios
<stoned> not have efi
<stoned> I also like to use xmonad, and I like a zfs kernel please
<frib> BluesKaj, i am not trying to use the usb as an install tool
<scottjl> frib: are you sure your bios supports usb booting? can you hit f10 or something to select a boot drive?
<intense> stoned, ducasse: isn't there only 1 option for netbooting? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<frib> scottjl, yes because ihave another usb that i boot ubuntu from
<intense> 1 option per version
<frib> scottjl, i made it a long time ago and I don't know how to do it again
<stoned> apparently there is a 'minimal' cd which is equivalent to debians inetinstall cd
<stoned> netboot is differnt than netinstall
<carol3> is it a good idea to use ubuntu, and will it do it's job ?
<intense> carol3: nope
<stoned> netboot is just ramdisk image and kernel, whereas a netinstall is a base system on a cd
<scottjl> carol3: maybe? maybe?
<carol3> what are the obstacles?
<BluesKaj> stoned, there's no ubuntu netinstall image afaik
<scottjl> carol3: many
<stoned> I want to be stable, so probbly LTs
<BluesKaj> minimal perhaps
<intense> carol3: just install gentoo, it's easier
<ducasse> intense: stop that, please
<carol3> i want an os i can understand
<scottjl> intense, carol3: carol3 should install linux from scratch, that way she gets exactly what she needs.
<frib> scottjl, do you know how?
<intense> lmao
<stoned> I am buildin gmy own ubuntu sytem like I do w/ debian
<scottjl> frib: i've just done a general install onto usb and it's worked for me without issues, but it is sort of hardware dependant.
<ducasse> carol3: don't listen to them, ubuntu does things well enough
<scottjl> frib: try making sure there's a separate /boot partition and it's first. it could be that. but not usually.
<stoned> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <- then just need xorg, xmonad, pulseadio, chrome, vim, and some music software, and I'm done.
<stoned> buntu has too much stuff i dno' tneed.
<carol3> i am a bit puzzled about your answers
<stoned> nothing is problem
<BluesKaj> frib, it makes no differnce what you intend, in order to make a bootable image on a usb you have to use dd or unetbootin , a live image which you can run as an OS still needs to be bootable.
<stoned> :)
<scottjl> carol3: you do realize your questions are horribly vague and situational dependent, right?
<carol3> i want to know, if you have a good feeling using ubuntu
<k1l_> carol3: yes, its good to use ubuntu. just start using it.
<scottjl> carol3: yes. or i wouldn't be hanging out in this chat
<intense> carol3: yes, ubuntu gives me a feeling
<k1l_> (if it was that what you wanted to hear :) )
<carol3> i want to hear your opinion, not what you think i want to hear
<intense> carol3: pretty sure this is a bot
<ducasse> carol3: ask clearer questions, you'll get clearer answers
<stoned> is ubuntu only release based? or does it have a rolling structure like debian testing?
<scottjl> 6 month releases
<intense> stoned: release. stick with a LTS. i suggest 16.04
<scottjl>  2 year ltr's
<scottjl> lts
<stoned> I see.
<scottjl> carol3: tell us, how do you feel about considering ubuntu.
<stoned> How is the upgrade from one LTS to another>
<carol3> i will download ubuntu and install it, if it will not work, i come back and  tell yout that ;-)
<scottjl> stoned: mixed bag. i've had previous (8->10, 10->12) crash and burn during upgrades. but the 14->16 servers i've upgraded have generally been good
<scottjl> YMMV
<intense> be sure to download more RAM as well ;)
<scottjl> intense: i installed ramdoubler and all my memory issues went away.
<ckrusher> carol3: I can't wait
<greeter> greetings. i'm having an issue and i'm not sure where to begin troubleshooting. i recently updated my xubuntu 16.04 and now whenever i try to connect via wireless my computer crashes with what appears to be a kernel panic
<BluesKaj> stoned, kde/plasma 4 to kde/plasma5 is a bit clunky.  Make sure ALL your packages are up to date before upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<intense> sudo rm -rf / && apt-get install ramdoubler
<ckrusher> intense: fuck off
<gmh> Best <$200 (second hand) 15 inch laptop for Ubuntu? Mainly for web development, office work etc.
<BluesKaj> stoned, assuming you're on kde , otherwise never mind :-)
<scottjl> stoned said he wanted a minimal system, don't think he'll be running kde.
<greeter> basically, i think the best way to fix my problem is to go back to the previous kernel i had, but i have no idea how to do that
<carol3> actually i want an os and a community i can complain about malfunctions
<ducasse> gmh: no spam please
<intense> xfce4 is minimal but i would recommend gnome cause xfce4 doesnt seem as well maintained
<scottjl> carol3: i'd avoid computers entirely then.
<gmh> ducasse: ?
<BluesKaj> scottjl, I seen him in other chats talking about kde iirc
<carol3> why that??
<ducasse> gmh: sorry, i thought you were trying to sell :)
<scottjl> BluesKaj: ah. he was discussing a minimal install earlier here.
<BluesKaj> yeah
<ducasse> gmh: misread on my part :)
<BluesKaj> scottjl, think he has me on ignore :-)
<carol3> what are the differences between 16.04 and 16.10 ?
<pavlos> 6 months ;)
<scottjl> 16.04 is a LTS (long term support) release, 16.10 is a general release.
<carol3> no functional differences?
<semitones_rex> Hey y'all i'm having a problem with dd. I'm asking it to write an iso to a USB, but afterwards, the md5sums don't match up. Is that normal?
<ducasse> carol3: 16.04 is supported for 5 years, 16.10 for 9 months
<scottjl> well LTS releases update slower and are generally more stable, without getting all the latest/greatest updates/features.
<carol3> ducasse: ok, thx
<greeter> hmm, well i'll see if i can fix it, if not i'll be back...
<andypaxo> hello i have installed 16.04 onto Pi 3B and performed a "sudo rpi-update" and now i get a kernel module.load failed entry when booting.  Can someone point me where to look to solve this please?
<ducasse> andypaxo: try #ubuntu-arm
<BluesKaj> andypaxo, joiin #raspberrypi chat
<pavlos> semitones_rex, md5sums should match
<ckrusher> No ops on here? ban kiltzman. Sheesh
<andypaxo> ducasse: thanks for help
<intense> i installed desktop 14.04 on one system, and netboot server 14.04 on another, and then upgraded the server by adding Ubuntu Desktop to tasksel. however the netbooted system had inferior resolution. im thinking i need a display related package or maybe Xorg configuration. any other ideas?
<intense> (identical monitors)
<carol3> does ubuntu trace user activities?
<ckrusher> carol3: only if you ask it to
<carol3> so not per default, right?
<ducasse> intense: probably not a monitor issue, i'd suspect graphics driver first
<scottjl> carol3: no
<ckrusher> carol3: any reason you want me to answer the same question twice?
<scottjl> carol3: unless you count .history files
<Guest51835> Hallo
<Guest51835> ?????
<okwaho> hey
<intense> ducasse: ok, according to lspci my nouveau is not in use on that system, thx
<ducasse> !ask | Guest51835
<ubottu> Guest51835: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scottjl> ducasse: 2 slow
<ducasse> scottjl: not really, as he/she quit after my message
<scottjl> not according to my log. shrug.
<ducasse> 6 seconds in mine, but pointless discussion :)
<frib> how can I determine if i installed ubuntu in legacy or uefi mode?
<ducasse> frib: run 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' - if it returns anything you are in uefi mode
<frib> ducasse, is there a way if i am not currently booted on that disk?
<ducasse> frib: you can check the efi partition to see if ubuntu has installed an efi bootloader
<frib> ducasse, i didn't create an efi partition on it
<frib> just ext4 as /
<croberts> has anyone hit where they are using terminal sshed to a box and it just locks up, no broken pipe message or anything. ubuntu 16.04
<pavlos> frib, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda (or whatever the device is
<ckrusher> croberts: your link will have gone down. You can break the link
<ckrusher> croberts: "Enter~." does it
<ducasse> pavlos: that will only tell you the type of partition table and list the partitions
<\9> croberts: maybe you suspended the output with ctrl+s?
<croberts> ah that could be it
<pavlos> ducasse, the 1st partition labeled EFI system, doesnt that imply EFI install?
<croberts> cool ty
<ducasse> frib: he's saying he didn't create an efi partition, but that doesn't need to be on the same disk necessarily
<frib> ducasse, i'm going to try using an image from a usb install
<semitones_rex> pavlos, is there a more reliable way than dd to copy the iso to the /dev/sdb? or is there a way to troubleshoot and find out why they do not match?
<EriC^^> semitones_rex: iso to /dev/sdb wont match cause sdb will be larger probably
<semitones_rex> oh ok. thanks EriC^^ :)
<pavlos> semitones_rex, there is also ddrescue which shows progress and errors
<semitones_rex> So is there a way to at least find out if the beginning of the /dev matches the beginning of the iso?
<semitones_rex> I've been having trouble booting from this usb, so want to make sure it's writing ok
<Citizen_> Hi, how can I swap left-right stereo sound in Ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> semitones_rex: dd if=/dev/sda count=<something x 512bytes that'll give you the iso size>
<diogenes_> jason_-, you can also try rename .config folder
<jason_-> well I just ran the thing EriC^^ said
<jason_-> still can't login
<EriC^^> jason_-: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k1l_> jason_-: does guest account work?
<k1l_> jason_-: if that works its not a driver issue
<aotaointbin> i mean, if he's seeing a graphical login prompt, then wouldn't that itself imply that it's not a driver issue?
<k1l_> aotaointbin: no. its only basic 2d for that. for login ti needs 3d so the basic driver can serve the login screen
<jason_-> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24092388/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/24092389/
<aotaointbin> didn't think lightdm would switch drivers between login prompt and full desktop.
<jason_-> (the second is greped for errors)
<k1l_> but if he uses guest account and it works then we know its a user setting
<k1l_> aotaointbin: it doesnt switch drivers. but the fallback drivers can serve 2d only loginscreens
<erisontavares> wow
<aruns> Hi, running RVM 1.29.1 on Ubuntu 16.04, need to set GEM_HOME env variable.
<aruns> But not sure whether this should be $HOME/.rvm/.gem or $HOME/.gem
<aotaointbin> interesting.
<jason_-> EriC^^, the machine has a k40 GPU and I think installing the drivers for it screwed something up. It doesn't actually have an display output, so I need to use the integrated graphics for my monitors.
<EriC^^> !find libnvidia-tls.so.304.135
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnvidia-tls.so.304.135&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<jason_-> I suppose I can try installing nvidia-304?
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> is better 2gb of ram or 4gb ram
<k1l_> finexbeer: the more the better
<diogenes_> finexbeer, what is ram?
<k1l_> diogenes_: memory
<deepend> how do I create a complete backup of a ubuntu install?
<deepend> use dd?
<diogenes_> i asked him :)
<deepend> do i need to boot from a live usb or something for it to work?
<finexbeer> for a compiuter whit install ubuntu??
<deepend> yeah got an ubuntu install iwant to save the setup and all the files etc to an image
<deepend> then gonna nuke the install
<deepend> but want to be able to get it back just as it is at a later date
<scottjl> dd will be a byte level copy of the disk.
<deepend> of the partition, right?
<scottjl> so if you have a comparable disk, just dd the whole source to a destination
<k1l_> finexbeer: the more ram the machine has the better it is for the system. but ubuntu can run with 2gb or 4gb.
<scottjl> well disk (/dev/sda) or partition (/dev/sda1)
<deepend> but to create that, will I have to boot from a live usb?
<deepend> or can i just unmount the filesystem?
<scottjl> if you do a dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb you would be able to boot from the copy disk.
<deepend> right but can I create that copy while the system is running?
<scottjl> you could, but i wouldn't advise it. boot from a live disk and do the copy. if it's a large disk. it will take hours. even worse over usb
<deepend> okay thanks
<scottjl> you're doing a byte by byte copy.
<scottjl> do the full disk though, not partitions. if you're going to go the dd route
<deepend> how would you do that?
<scottjl> dd if=/dev/sd(source disk) of=/dev/sd(dest disk)
<helo> i'm trying to install mariadb-server-10.1 without being prompted for the password for mariadb "root" user... i've tried set-selections and setting noninteractive frontend, but it still prompts
<deepend> so instead of /dev/sda1 you would use /dev/sda ?
<frib> i am trying to full install ubuntu to usb drive and make it efi bootable. can't seem to make it work, please help!
<scottjl> deepend: yes. you'd tell it the whole disk and not a single partition
<deepend> should I just use clonezilla for this?
<scottjl> deepend: you could.
<deepend> alright that might be the simplest route
<frib> initially i was getting black screen but then i tried reinstalling and selecting "Do not use this partition" For the efi partition on my main disk ( i think it was interfering) and after that booting from the usb gave me grub rescue prompt
<frib> booting "From efi file" using the efi option that becomes available after installing to the usb has no boot options in it
<finexbeer> but is better buying a pc whit 2gb or 4gb
<nacc> finexbeer: you've been told already
<k1l_> finexbeer: 4gb
<LjL> who buys a PC with 2GB RAM in 2017?
<scottjl> finexbeer: bigger is better!
<k1l_> finexbeer: or buy a pc with 20gb.
<LjL> 4GB minimum, 8GB enough for most people, more than that, justified by specific needs
<LjL> 2GB acceptable if buying a cheap netbook knowing its use cases will be extremely restricted
<scottjl> buy as much as you can afford, especially if you can't add to it later (fixed amount). more memory now extends the lifetime of using the system
<compdoc> my pc has 16G, and its enough
<aritsune> hey, i hooked up my integrated graphics to one of the inputs on my monitor, but X doesn't seem to be starting for it when i switch to that input, do i have to do anything special to get it to do so?
<ilmaisin> tried to install the cups package now in proposed, now my package management is totally broken
<jnoob22> ilmaisin, eh sounds terrible
<jnoob22> ilmaisin, what kind of error you gettin?
<k1l_> yes, pproposed is used for automated testings and not meant for enduser.
<ilmaisin> k1l_: so no for manual testings?
<scottjl> well manual testing means it might not always work (as in your case)
<ilmaisin> jnoob22: some dependency conflicts
<k1l_> ilmaisin: well, not if you dont know how to handle that and not to run general updates on all packages etc
<scottjl> back the install out, turn off proposed, and install the mainline package
<ilmaisin> scottjl: it fails
<scottjl> show us the errors!
<ilmaisin> scottjl: just a moment
<ilmaisin> scottjl: http://pastebin.com/tdMWr0xB
<scottjl> ilmaisin: apt-get purge cups libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 printer-driver-foo2zjs
<ilmaisin> scottjl: now it's broken different way http://pastebin.com/ryDsEZb9
<ilmaisin> if this update gets to the main archive it can be literally spell the end of ubuntu and canonical
<scottjl> ilmaisin: dpkg purge cups libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 printer-driver-foo2zjs
<nacc> ilmaisin: lol, that's hyperbole.
<scottjl> well stuff in proposed gets thoroughly vetted before it makes it into mainline. proposed is essentially beta.
<jnoob22> ilmaisin, it's a good idea to help others who are helping you. hint.
<nacc> scottjl: i think you meant -P or --purge
<jnoob22> otherwise dont waste these guys' time. they're doing this for the love it, mate :-)
<nacc> scottjl: dpkg doesn't take command arguments (iirc)
<scottjl> yeah --purge.
<scottjl> thanks nacc
<nacc> scottjl: np
<ilmaisin> scottjl: the --purge helped something, now cups-daemon is ina "very inconsistent state"
<kikiji> exit
<scottjl> did you turn off proposed yet?
<ilmaisin> scottjl: yes i did
<scottjl> try an apt-get install -f
<scottjl> see if it can repair itself yet
<ilmaisin> scottjl: http://pastebin.com/imJrfbYh
<scottjl> dpkg --purge cups-daemon
<scottjl> i'd dpkg --list | grep cups and purge anything doing with cups
<scottjl> clean it off. then reinstall it from mainline
<scottjl> you dont want mixed pieces from proposed & mainline
<nacc> except when testing/verifying a bugfix :)
<ilmaisin> scottjl: it won't help a slight since the cups-daemon needs to be reinstalled before a removal
<nacc> as that's explicitly the instruction for doing :)
<scottjl> i think ilmaisin is already bugged
<ilmaisin> hmm, i just remembered i've been testing a my own printer driver on this machine, perhaps i'll remove it and then continue
<nacc> if need be, should be able to reinstall the correct version of cups-daemon manually
<nacc> lol
<ilmaisin> those files are already removed
<scottjl> anything that is showing up in dpkg --list | grep cups   isn't removed (or maybe just not purged)
<scottjl> you don't want newer config files around either because they could be incompatible with the older version of cups
<nacc> scottjl: good point
<ilmaisin> now i ran dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq cups-daemon
<scottjl> try an apt-get install -f and see if it's happy
<ilmaisin> scottjl: i ran "apt install cups" and it seems to work
<ilmaisin> thanks for everybody
<scottjl> well you jumped the gun a little. but glad it's working
<roadrunneratwast> hey is there a gui tool to map keyboard combinations.  i spilled something on my direction keys and want to map ALT-IJKL to the up, left, down, right
<ilmaisin> next i'll need to figure out what caused it
<scottjl> well seemed like some depenency conflict because of proposed.
<scottjl> staaaay away from prposed.
<ilmaisin> scottjl: so that the problematic packages will get to the mainline?
<nacc> ilmaisin: were you testing proposed in response to a specific bug?
<scottjl> ilmaisin: not until any issues are worked out. proposed = beta software (or even alpha)
<scottjl> there isn't any reason a normal system should be using proposed.
<ilmaisin> nacc: yes, i've been taking part to the troubleshooting of a bug
<ilmaisin> nacc: that bug was fixed with a package that caused something like this
<nacc> ilmaisin: ok, and did you use pinning to only install certain packages from proposed? or did you do an `apt upgrade` ?
<S0bait> Hello when I pass SIGINFO signal to DD command, I do see some output but how do I tell how much time is left?
<ilmaisin> nacc: yes, i was trying to install only the cups package from proposed and it's requirements to see if it will work
<nacc> ilmaisin: bug #?
<ilmaisin> i'll see
<ilmaisin> nacc: the original one is 1598300 and fix to it caused 1642966
<ilmaisin> i'll investigate it tomorrow
<Random832> S0bait, math
<Random832> (dd itself doesn't care how large the file is, so it doesn't do the math for you)
<nicomachus> S0bait: most linux distros will NOT try to tell you how much time is left for a given operation. Some have a progress bar, but it's mostly guesswork. Windows has spoiled users with "progress bars" (that are 99% made up), and linux doesn't do that.
<k1l_> S0bait: pipe it through pv when you know the size
<O1O1> how do i display which top files/directories using up my hard drive space in ubuntu command line?
<k1l_> O1O1: look at "ncdu"
<nicomachus> !info ncdu
<ubottu> ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (yakkety), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<nicomachus> didn't know about that one, thanks k1l_
<O1O1> thanks guys
<O1O1> let me go test it out
<k1l_> yeah, its a nice litttle interactive "gui" for the cli
 * nicomachus likes ncurses and any package that's start with ncurses ....
<scottjl> +1
<nicomachus> best of both worlds. gui in a cli
<DJFSDFJSDF> hey guys, I have struggle all the afternoon
<DJFSDFJSDF> with Ubuntu installarion
<DJFSDFJSDF> can someone help me?
<Bashing-om> DJFSDFJSDF: Depends on your issue and our level of expreience . What is the issue ?
<feliwir> hey, i am having trouble creating a bootable USB-Stick with usb-creator-gtk. When selectin my .iso file it won't allow me to press "Make startup disk"
<feliwir> I tried with multiple .iso files and multiple usb sticks
<DJFSDFJSDF> Bashing-om: well Im not an expert but I know my way through the terminal. Well I have two disk: 1.) SSD = which I have formatted many times, 2.) HDD = which now is encrypted and I havent been able to format it. I boot Ubuntu from a USB drive (version 16.04 LTS). The problems I have been having are:  1.) I try to install Ubuntu and it goes everything smooth until de part of the User name when it stops and lags eternally or 2.) it says the US
<DJFSDFJSDF> B drive is corrupted so I cant do anything. I'm a little bit desesperate because I need to use my pc and I havent been able :(. Please help me
<cfhowlett> feliwir, what is the .iso?
<feliwir> Also tried from cli: "usb-creator-gtk -i path/to/iso"
<feliwir> cfhowlett, it's windows 10 i want to install it on my other drive
<cfhowlett> feliwir, nope.  usb creator is for making UBUNTU usb
<feliwir> windows10 education to be precise
<feliwir> cfhowlett, so what to use? :O
<k1l_> feliwir: that doesnt work with windows isos
<feliwir> UNetbootin not working either
<bazhang> feliwir, try ##windows
<k1l_> feliwir: ask ##windows how to create a windows usb withtout a windows os running.
<scottjl> DJFSDFJSDF: you're installing to the ssd? is it possibble your usb drive is corrupt?
<feliwir> kidding me? You can't tell me how to create bootable windows usb stick from ubuntu
<k1l_> feliwir: its closed source.
<DJFSDFJSDF> scottjl: yes, I have reinstall the OS Several times on two differentUSB one of 16 and the other of 8; the thing is after having an incorrect installation the uSB corrupts. Thats the strenage thing
<cfhowlett> feliwir, dial down the impatience, please
<DJFSDFJSDF> *strange
<scottjl> feliwir: try something like easy2boot
<compdoc> UNetbootin is terrible
<\9> DJFSDFJSDF: if the USB systematically fails then maybe it'd be worth to try a CD?
<\9> worth it*
<DJFSDFJSDF> \9: may be mmm but how did it get corrupted I dont understand
<cfhowlett> dvd perhaps.  ubuntu is too large for CD
<nicomachus> \9: most OS's don't fit on a CD anymore.
<\9> oh yeah. a DVD is required then
<scottjl> jumpdrives get corrupted if you look at them funny in my experience
<\9> oh the times when ubuntu fit on a CD
<\9> well a netboot might fit
<feliwir> unetbootin won't allow me to select my drive
<feliwir> it just lists nothing for USB Drives
<feliwir> i wonder why that is even in the official repository
<scottjl> http://www.easy2boot.com/
<scottjl> works for me. and easier. install it to a drive. drop iso images in folders. boot OS of choice
<scottjl> install from there
<scottjl> new os? different version? copy iso onto drive. done.
<DJFSDFJSDF> this is what is says when I try to format my encrypted drive: http://imgur.com/a/Kcb3p
<DJFSDFJSDF> how can I fix this problem:http://imgur.com/a/Kcb3p
<scottjl> you need to unlock the drive
<scottjl> with whatever vendor utility locked it
<\9> DJFSDFJSDF: "device or resource busy" means something else is using it
<\9> make sure it's unmounted before formatting it
<DJFSDFJSDF> how can I do that?; the thing is its already unlocked. The thing is I cannot read or write anything on it ¿Does someone know how to give me permissions to read and write data on it?
<scottjl> you said it's encrypted, hardware encryption?
<scottjl> can you write a new clean partition table to it?
<scottjl> if you can't write a clean partition table to it. it's hardware locked/encrypted. you need to use a manufacturer utility to unlock i
<compdoc> DJFSDFJSDF, d/l and boot gparted. you can change partition types and create or delete partitions. but, you should probably allow the ubuntu installer create new partitionsa
<DJFSDFJSDF> I for got how to use it, but I think chown command will do the work to give me full access to the drive
<compdoc> chown sets file premissions, but you are wanting the whole drive paritions, so its a waste of time
<shalinsfinest> Good evening ladies & gentlemen
<shalinsfinest> Anyone have any idea on how to get Hearthstone running in ubuntu?
<scottjl> try wine?
<mikey> nacc: are you there?
<shalinsfinest> I tried but no joy :(
<nicomachus> shalinsfinest: you can do it through PlayOnLinux with wine
<scottjl> install windows into a vm?
<shalinsfinest> dependencies issues
<shalinsfinest> Oh VM?! Forgot about that
<nicomachus> shalinsfinest: check out this response. It's 15.04 but should work.
<nicomachus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/624916/hearthstone-ubuntu-15-04#624932
<nicomachus> PlayOnLinux should resolve any dependency issues
<DJFSDFJSDF> this is what it says when trying yo create or fomat the hdd drive : http://imgur.com/a/DXC5v
<nacc> mikeymop: hey
<shalinsfinest> Tnx Nocomachus
<DJFSDFJSDF> ¿how can I fix this?
<mikeymop> nacc: i tried following the ubuntu guide and still hit a roadblock
<mikeymop> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/wordpress.html
<mikeymop> is this the one you followed?
<DJFSDFJSDF> guys?
<scottjl> DJFSDFJSDF: some suggestions were offered. see if you can boot a gparted disk and re-partition your HD
<compdoc> boot gparted, or boot the ubuntu desktop and run gparted there
<DJFSDFJSDF> scottjl: im creating the partition how much must the minium size be?
<scottjl> for the OS? 8g should be good. 16G better. or as much as you can spare
<nacc> mikeymop: i didn't use it -- but i did the transition for php7 in ubuntu. mikeymop what is happening on your system?
<DJFSDFJSDF> scottjl: the thing is I want to use this disk as an internal storage for my file not to boot the system
<mikeymop> i fixed it, virtual hosts has a steeper learning curve than i thought
<nacc> mikeymop: yeah, vhosts take a bit of getting used to, imo
<nacc> mikeymop: but once you understand them, it's pretty nice
<mikeymop> i set config-localhost.php for wordpress
<mikeymop> but since i'm headless, I'm using lan ip
<scottjl> DJFSDFJSDF: well whatever space you can spare
<mikeymop> so it was looking for confif-[ip].php i'm trying to understand what setting changes that
<mikeymop> i'm nervous for when i rsync all of this to my hosting provider
<nacc> mikeymop: so you are working now or not?
<nacc> mikeymop: as in, your site is working, i meant
<mikeymop> nacc: yea it is
<mikeymop> i try to do everything with my own variable to make sure i actually get it
<mikeymop> had to rollback and stick to guide
<mikeymop> is anyone here using dekko for mail?
<mikeymop> nylas mail for linux is reaching vaporware status
<OerHeks> decco mail is just a client, nylas an cloud service
<klenzo> hola,  conocen un  canal para bajar libros en español?
<k1l_> !es | klenzo
<ubottu> klenzo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<klenzo> gracias
<shalinsfinest> Nice one got Hearthstone working!
<shalinsfinest> Now I need to know how to get unlimited tethering on GiffGaff, any idea peoples?
<shalinsfinest> lol
<scottjl> now go spend all your $ on card packs!
<shalinsfinest> na, lol, i dont buy packs, kills the fun
<shalinsfinest> you play Scott?
<scottjl> not any more. i kinda lost interest after naxx
<shalinsfinest> Ah Naxx, my favourite exp.
<scottjl> i couldn't keep up with all the expansions.
<shalinsfinest> It's pretty good now, Mean streets of Gadgetzen is amazing
<shalinsfinest> Yeah i kind of get fed up with too many expansions myself. You play wow?
<scottjl> no
<shalinsfinest> lol
<scottjl> but i played MTG many many years ago
<shalinsfinest> MTG?
<bazhang> !ot | shalinsfinest
<ubottu> shalinsfinest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shalinsfinest> Oh sorry, didn't know
<scottjl> *crickets*
<compdoc> you can get those sprayed
<mikeymop> how can I increase the filesize limit of the php plugin?
<nacc> mikeymop: you mean the upload size?
<nacc> mikeymop: it's in the php.ini iirc
<S0bait> Hello, I have the ARM Ubuntu installed on my rapsberyr pi and wish to hold all kernel updates; as there was a bug recently. I found this command online, will this hold kernel udpates for Raspberry Pi 3 image as well?
<S0bait> sudo apt-mark hold linux-raspi2 linux-image-raspi2 linux-headers-raspi2
<S0bait> Also, why doesnt whoami work
<rymax99> I'm experiencing very poor game performance on ubuntu with an AMD 6870 GPU, any tips on where to look for drivers that don't blow?
<pavlos> whomai gives your username
<bazhang> rymax99, what drivers are in use now
<bazhang> rymax99, what game, and what constitutes good performance in your view
<S0bait> pavlos: Right so I want a script to check if it is being run by the desired person. i have if [ $(whoami) != 'foo'] then;  but even when I run it as that user it says I am not.
<rymax99> bazhang,   configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<rymax99>  
<bazhang> rymax99, is that a newer card
<rymax99> bazhang, CS:GO, 200 or so FPS on reasonable settings in Windows, now dropping to 30-40 a lot of the times even in 800x600 resolution
<rymax99> (The hw's capable of playing the game at 1080p without any problems)
<bazhang> rymax99, so newer card then
<rymax99> bazhang, not a newer card, but a capable card for the game
<Azulflame> rymax99: do you have the right drivers installed?
<bazhang> !find amdgpu
<nacc> S0bait: can you use a pastebin and pastebin the output of `whoami` and then `bash -x yourscript` ?
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-amdgpu1, libdrm-amdgpu1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amdgpu&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<nacc> rymax99: what version of ubuntu?
<rymax99> nacc, 16.04
<nacc> rymax99: updated and hwe enabled?
<nacc> !hwe | rymax99
<ubottu> rymax99: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> rymax99: not saying it will help, but i wonder if it's newer hardware if you might not need the later x and kernel
<Azulflame> Sorry if off-topic, but what would be the appropriate channel for help with a RPi CUPS printer having margin errors that are OS dependant?
<nacc> rymax99: but even then, note that you probably will not match windows on FPS
<rymax99> It's not newer hardware, it's a GPU from 09' iirc
<nacc> !alis | Azulflame
<ubottu> Azulflame: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<rymax99> nacc, not looking to match it, but not even getting playable performance if I set resolution to something like 800x600
<nacc> rymax99: ok
<S0bait> I got it to work but it keeps saying i am not user 'foo' when i am user fo
<nacc> S0bait: it's next to impossible to help you without what i asked for
<pavlos> S0bait, replace single quotes with double, "foo" ... if [[ $(whoami) -eq "test" ]]; then
<tgm4883> to be fair, foo  != fo
<nacc> S0bait: and it's not whoami failing, to be clear, it's presumably your script
<rymax99> nacc, that being said, since it is an older GPU(albeit not ancient) hwe isn't relevant, right?
<nacc> rymax99: yeah, you're probably right
<kv102t> anyone know how to ignoredisk from snmp.  have added line, but no dice
<nacc> rymax99: i have heard, mostly in this channel, that there is a class of hardware that is only realy performantly supported by 14.04.5 (+hwe) -- since it was really flgrx that did (and amdgpu in-kernel is nowhere near there aiui)
<patro> test
<rymax99>  nacc any idea what hardware that was?
<nacc> rymax99: no, it's mostly hearsay :) but i think it was a known choice in the amd decision to switch to amdgpu
<nacc> rymax99: with the understanding that with time, admgpu would get better
<nacc> radeon is the legacy driver right, bazhang ?
<rymax99> nacc, :( so there's not much hope to get any decent performance in 16.04?
<OerHeks> if your card is AMDgpu capable, it would have been loaded standard
<nacc> rymax99: not saying that (yet) -- i'm not by any means a graphics expert, just relaying what i know
<nacc> OerHeks: yep, that's my understanding too
<bazhang> nacc, the amdgpu is for the select newere cards, probably not available for rymax99
<nacc> bazhang: got it, thanks
<k1l_> amd has a list "somewhere" what cards do work with the new amdgpu driver. but its fairly new cards only.
<rymax99> yea doesn't sound like it'd apply to a 6870
<nacc> I don't think the radeon driver was every particularly performant, but i'm not sure
<k1l_> amd is known for dropping old cards very quick. but since amdgpu is now open source the community open source driver radeon will get a lot better
<bazhang> I have the 290X something, and that just makes the cut, iirc
<OerHeks> I use an ancient 5450, which plays 1080 fine, dual monitor too.
<Exterminador> guys, somerhing is wrong: fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/anope/anope.git/': gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the pull function.
<Exterminador> what could be causing the issue?
<Bashing-om> k1l_: rymax99 :?? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx .
<k1l_> Exterminador: that github repo is down. ask the maintainer of that software
<Exterminador> k1l_: tks
<Vysty> Hey! Anyone here use Kdenlive? I have a question specific to that.
<Exterminador> k1l_: but we can still access via web to it?
<k1l_> Bashing-om: iirc it was gcn2 got support. and maybe gcn1 (hd7700 and newer) will follow.
<k1l_> Exterminador: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<nacc> Exterminador: works fine here to clone that
<Bashing-om> k1l_: Yeah. that is what I understand . Older cards do not have any love at this time .
<Exterminador> Ubuntu 16.04
<Exterminador> then maybe i messed up something
<k1l_> Exterminador: all updates and -security updates installed?
<Exterminador> i guess so
<k1l_> Exterminador: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Exterminador> i've done apt update and says all packagea are up to date
<Exterminador> all up to date
<Exterminador> :/
<Exterminador> even wget gives me segmentation fault
<Exterminador> :x
<nacc> uhhh
<k1l_> ouch
<nacc> Exterminador: `wget` giving you a segmentation fault is rathe serious
<Exterminador> what can i do?
<Exterminador> reinstall git and wget?
<k1l_> did you manually change stuff?
<Exterminador> i've changed machine hostname
<Epx998> Is theree 'vdfuse' for Trusty?
<Exterminador> dont remember any other mods
<nacc> !info vdfuse trusty | Epx998
<ubottu> Epx998: Package vdfuse does not exist in trusty
<nacc> Epx998: is that a package name?
<Epx998> yeah, wish i knew as to why
<nacc> Epx998: there is no such ubuntu package period
<Epx998> vdfuse, it was in precise then it vanished
<nacc> Epx998: nope, not in precise either
<nacc> !info vdfuse precise
<ubottu> Package vdfuse does not exist in precise
<Epx998> !info virtualbox-vdfuse
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-vdfuse does not exist in yakkety
<Epx998> !info virtualbox-vdfuse precise
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-vdfuse does not exist in precise
<Epx998> er
<BlahBlahBlahBlah> !info virtualbox-fuse
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-fuse does not exist in yakkety
<BlahBlahBlahBlah> !info virtualbox-fuse precise
<ubottu> virtualbox-fuse (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.44-dfsg-1+deb7u1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 158 kB
<BlahBlahBlahBlah> Epx998: I think it's the name
<Epx998> i cant find it for trusty
<nacc>   * Drop the virtualbox-fuse package as vdfuse fails to build with
<nacc>     virtualbox 4.2.
<nacc> from 4.2.10-dfsg-1 in Debian
<nacc> Epx998: there you go :)
<Epx998> all good, was able to build it for 4.3 just now on trusty
<nacc> Epx998: if it's still disabled in debian and does build aginst 5.1.14, may want to let them know
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24093208/
#ubuntu 2017-03-02
<nacc> Exterminador: a) why are you running as root? b) what does dmesg say after that (should have a trace of the SEGV)
<Epx998> nacc: yeah I think it just built with 5.1.14 - at least how i did it
<nacc> Epx998: i'd file a bug with debian then :)
<Exterminador> last command i've done before git pull failure: cat /etc/letsencrypt/live/irc.ptirc.org/cert.pem | sudo tee -a /etc/postfix/cacert.pem
<Epx998> vdfuse.c version 83 - dont know what the latest is
<nacc> Epx998: you might request it in ubuntu too, but it'd be up to the virtualbox maintainers at this point
<Exterminador> nacc: thats the only output i have on wget
<nacc> Exterminador: nothing in dmesg?
<Exterminador> erm, where's that?
<nacc> Exterminador: run the command 'dmesg'
<nacc> Exterminador: look for 'segfault'
<nacc> Exterminador: e.g., dmesg | grep segfault or dmesg | less and search
<Exterminador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24093230/
<nacc> Exterminador: those are OOMs, which wouldn't show up as segmentation faults
<Exterminador> then what could be?
<nacc> Exterminador: that was all that was in dmesg? or did you edit it?
<Exterminador> thats all
<nacc> Exterminador: otherwise i'm not sure; you could try running in gdb or so and debugging
<Exterminador> its a vps
<Exterminador> i cant try to reboot it
<nacc> Exterminador: this is normal ubuntu? `lsb_release -a`, `uname -a` in a pastebin
<Exterminador> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24093240/
<nacc> Exterminador: that's not ubuntu
<nacc> Exterminador: well, it is, but with an ancient kerenl
<nacc> Exterminador: you should aks your VPS provider for support
<tgm4883> sheesh
<OerHeks>  2.6.32 .. looks like vagrant?
<tgm4883> VPS is never straight ubuntu is it
<nacc> tgm4883: i hate them all because of issues like this :)
<nacc> tgm4883: makes Ubuntu look terrible :/
<Exterminador> it was working untill very recently
<tgm4883> nacc: exactly. And people wonder why Canonical goes after these VPS's that do this crap....
<nacc> tgm4883: yep
<tpw_rules> so i broke dns on my ubuntu 16.04 server after configuring my interfaces file to have multiple IPs. that file: http://pastebin.com/KVsrK6Q9 if the last four lines are commented out, it works great. with them there, i can't resolve anything. i can ssh in and ping by IP out so it's not like a complete failure of networking
<effectnet> hello
<lucas__> Hello everyone, i need help to create a custom kernel vertion, i want make focus in to security.
<OerHeks> twp_rules i see no netmask ?
<genii> tpw_rules: If you're using the same interface, after the first one is defined, I'm pretty sure following ones based on it need to be like ens18:1  ens18:2  and so on
<OerHeks> lucas__, custom kernels, you build them yourself
<tpw_rules> genii: i was told not to. it didn't seem to work when i did it that way, but i can try again
<Exterminador> weird, that i have a vps with almost same kernel and all working great
<tpw_rules> like it didn't work as in i had only one IP. the other two were ignored
<genii> tpw_rules: This may have changed since I needed to use such things
<tpw_rules> OerHeks: it's implied by the /24
<OerHeks> lucas__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<tgm4883> Exterminador: not sure why that's weird, we're not saying the kernel is the problem, just that your VPS screwed with the image so they need to support it
<Exterminador> ohh, okay
<tpw_rules> yeah if i do the colons it just doesn't work at all
<tpw_rules> the other two IPs are ignored
<lucas__> Thanks, i coming for this. I want custom the kernel for create a multilabel IPS.
<Exterminador> erm.. using android phone to do the wget, get segmentation fault.. via pc terminal goes fine :O
<SPeedY> anyone alive?
<SPeedY> am trying to use the ping sweeper bash script, but wondering if its possible to scan a range of IPs with by requesting user input
<gh0stpirate> test
<qc170422> which package contain emacs manual in info format?
<aelsilmare> I would apt list | grep emacs info
<qc170422> i tried but no result i want
<aelsilmare> maybe there's a ppa? not sure
<aelsilmare> I men the standard installation of emacs23 comes with an extensive info file
<aelsilmare> also you can try /usr/share/doc/emacs
<qc170422> i am using emacs 25 and ubuntu 17.04
<aelsilmare> a little above my league I stay with LTS
<tgm4883> qc170422: then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<aelsilmare> but any docs you need that arent in info are in /usr/share/doc
<aelsilmare> what specifically is your question about emacs
<aelsilmare> ?
<jason_-> is the Xorg.0.log file for display 0?
<qc170422> it is not in /usr/share/doc
<aelsilmare> I think it's for all displays
<aelsilmare> let me apt list a few things and get back to you qc
<OerHeks> jason_-, no, logrotate gives that number, as it is an previous xorg.log
<qc170422> thx
<BlahBlahBlahBlah> qc170422: if you know where is the info file located. You can try with dpkg -S /path/to/emacs.info
<aelsilmare> I mean you really should have an info file did you remember to type info -f emacs?
<chu> qc170422: I have (for instance) the Gnus info manual in /usr/share/info/ - emacs25 on 16.10
<tgm4883> assuming 25 is the same as 24, it's at /usr/share/info/emacs-24/emacs.info.gz
<qc170422> BlahBlahBlahBlah: it shall be in /usr/share/info , but it isn't
<tgm4883> qc170422: it's at /usr/share/info/emacs-25/emacs.info.gz
<aelsilmare> I mean if you're missing the info file you could always apt-get remove and then apt-get install it again...maybe you just lost the info file
<qc170422> tgm4883: there is only efaq.info.gz in that dir
<tgm4883> qc170422: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep emac'
<aelsilmare> I never installed a special doc package...as far as I know the info file comes with emacs...I mean it's possible that emacs25 is undocumented it's very new
<tgm4883> aelsilmare: it's there
<chu> Nah, I have emacs25 on 16.10 with the documentation - /usr/share/info/emacs.info.gz
<qc170422> tgm4883: ii  emacs                  46.1ubuntu1      all              GNU Emacs editor (metapackage)
<aelsilmare> oh cool so you got the info file?
<qc170422> ii  emacs25                25.1+1-2ubuntu2  amd64            GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ GUI support)
<qc170422> ii  emacs25-bin-common     25.1+1-2ubuntu2  amd64            GNU Emacs editor's shared, architecture dependent
<qc170422> ii  emacs25-common         25.1+1-2ubuntu2  all              GNU Emacs editor's shared, architecture independe
<qc170422> ii  emacs25-el             25.1+1-2ubuntu2  all              GNU Emacs LISP (.el) files
<qc170422> ii  emacsen-common         2.0.8            all              Common facilities for all emacsen
<tgm4883> !pastebin | qc170422
<ubottu> qc170422: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> aelsilmare: I'm looking at the package contents
<tgm4883> aelsilmare: specifically, 	emacs25-common-non-dfsg
<tgm4883> but he really needs to be in #ubuntu+1
<aelsilmare> yeah yeah extract emacs.info.gc with tar xvzf
<tgm4883> qc170422: you want to try that again in a pastebin
<qc170422> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qc170422> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24093454/
<tgm4883> qc170422: you're missing 	emacs25-common-non-dfsg
<aelsilmare> yeah qc try sudo apt-get check
<aelsilmare> might fic it
<tgm4883> he just needs to apt install it
<aelsilmare> right prob not a dependency
<qc170422> tgm4883: thank you , i got it
<qc170422> thank you very much guys
<tgm4883> qc170422: good. Now take future questions to #ubuntu+1
<aelsilmare> np its wat were here for
<qc170422> tgm4883: ok
<aelsilmare> ya running a bleeding edge ubuntu like that...youre kinda asking for issues
<aelsilmare> hey all can I get a vote on best minimal dm?
<aelsilmare> I like fluxbox and afterstep
<aelsilmare> I mean wm lol
<tgm4883> !best | aelsilmare
<aelsilmare> lxde is cool but its got problems
<aelsilmare> I mean fluxbox is frikken so cool its very minimal
<redrabbit>  /j #linux-wireless
<redrabbit> oops
<cheako> Launchpad is having a problem compiling binaries on precise.
<cheako> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309340316/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.dpkg_1.17.27_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tgm4883> cheako: might want to ask in #launchpad
<cheako> thnx
<jason_-> can someone look at my .xsession-errors log? I'm stuck in a login loop in lightdm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24093544/
<tgm4883> jason_-: does a guest session work?
<europegirl> Israeli NGO Helping Migrant Boats Reach Europe's Shores, Instructs Them Where to Go ( https://youtu.be/e20uZBuGfvw )
<europegirl> Nothing shocks me any more.
<jason_-> I can't actually check at the moment I'm accessing remotely. If I login with x11 forwarding I can start graphical programs and they display fine.
<only8520_> ？
<europegirl> http://fathersmanifesto.net/holocaustlie.png
<james0r2> best tool to easily get a screencap and upload as a guest to some image hosting service? tried shutter after a while and seems like all the upload optinos are broken
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (yakkety), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<Pythagoras_> hi
<Pythagoras_> i neeed help
<Pythagoras_> please
<Pythagoras_> im trying to install antix
<cfhowlett> !ask | Pythagoras_
<ubottu> Pythagoras_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pythagoras_> I ACCIDENTLY DELETED EXT4
<Pythagoras_> how do i get it back?
<Pythagoras_> someone recommended antix to me
<cfhowlett> ext4 is a file system format. unless you reformatted it, it is still present
<Pythagoras_> i tried the recovery
<Pythagoras_> its not there
<cfhowlett> do you have ubuntu installed?
<Pythagoras_> no
<Pythagoras_> linux mint
<Pythagoras_> my apologies
<cfhowlett> sorry.  go to mint support
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pythagoras_> i cant type in #unix or #linux
<Pythagoras_> dont pass me around please
<Pythagoras_> yea
<Pythagoras_> i have ubuntu
<cfhowlett> your OS is not supported here.
<Pythagoras_> i have ubuntu
<cfhowlett> no you already said you had mint.  now you are just lying.  go to mint
<Pythagoras_> but im trying to install antix over it
<cfhowlett> then go to antix for support.
<Pythagoras_> wow
<Pythagoras_> you're a great service to humanity arent you?
<Pythagoras_> fucking jackass
<aelsilmare> never heard of this antix...what is it?
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: shocking right? You have to get support from the people that make the distro you are trying to install
<cfhowlett> aelsilmare, off-topic.
<aelsilmare> lol off topic ok i guess...
<Pythagoras_> im just trying to make sure im not ruining everything on my computer
<Pythagoras_> if you guys would be so kind
<Chiuoi> They say "the winner's write history," it is absolutely true, and the most egregious example in modern times has to be the mainstream (mis)understanding of Adolf Hitler and pre-WWII Germany. Adolf Hitler vs The Jew World Order:
<cfhowlett> !ops \ Chiuoi
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !ops | Chiuoi
<ubottu> Chiuoi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Chiuoi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCkc8t9sho
<aelsilmare> Pythagoras what do you mean by "deleted ext4? like you rewrote your partition tablr?"
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: by installing antix?
<Pythagoras_> well
<Pythagoras_> i have very little experience with terminal
<cfhowlett> Pythagoras_, we were kind.  go to your distro's support channel for info on installing antix
<Pythagoras_> and this linux distro uses a CLI installer
<Pythagoras_> its all terminal or whatever
<Pythagoras_> someone recommended this to me
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: and...?
<Pythagoras_> i think they were messing with me
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: someone recommended antix to you?
<Pythagoras_> and.... im pressing around in this terminal trying to install it and i dont know what 3/4 of it is
<aelsilmare> ok so you corrupte your filesystem?  does it boot?
<Pythagoras_> yea
<Pythagoras_> well
<Pythagoras_> yea
<Pythagoras_> i changed the boot order to usb
<Pythagoras_> first
<Pythagoras_> im trying to install it from usb
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: well if you're trying to install antix, and you're in their environment. Why do you think you can get support in the #ubuntu channel?
<Pythagoras_> idk if the OS would run if i changed it back
<Pythagoras_> because no one in antix is responding
<aelsilmare> ok...my best recommendation is to get a slackware linux boot image either on cd or usb...good diagnostic system
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: oh, nobody in their channel is responding. That's reasonable that you think that any other channel would do. Have you tried https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/contactus/
<aelsilmare> first run "fdisk -l" which will list all your disks and parititions and their fs types
<tgm4883> Pythagoras_: first rule of any OS. If you don't know what you're doing, use one that has a support base
<karnisones> http://www.renegadetribune.com/federal-reserve-explained-3-minutes/
<aelsilmare> I mean I use Slackware Linux boot cds for any computer trouble I have
<aelsilmare> so run "fdisk -l", see what the filesystem type of your main partition is...if its anything other than ext4, you need a fresh install of some operating systen
<aelsilmare> I know nothing about this a n t i x but to be honest I recomment you stay with ubuntu unless this os provides you with some amazing feature that ubuntu dosn't, which I doubt
<gelei007> #git
<scootergrisen_> When i change language in Unity settings it seems i have to drag and drop the language up into the top of the list. Is this correct?
<Pythagoras_> do i need ext4? or is it ok i leave it deleted?
<cfhowlett> if your OS needs ext4, it will format ext4 during installation
<fishcooker> i have ASUS RS120-E3/PA2 with raid disk error i've got this http://vpaste.net/utKkb which disk should i take the left or the right one?
<OerHeks> sdb fails
<fishcooker> yes i have two slot disks.. then it should be the right one
<coffeeguy> hi how are the ubuntu drivers for the gtx 1050?
<Ben^> Hey. I think I may have accidentally deleted the wrong directory when I deleted something. My filesystem is ext3. Can anyone think of a way to recover the directory name? Not worried about the content (yet), just need to know what I deleted.
<cfhowlett> why would you have ext3?  ext4 has been the default for years and for reason??
<Kali_Yuga> hi I tried to install retropie... it didn't work so I uninstalled it and moved the leftover things from my home folder to the trash can. Now I can't empty the trash because it tells me access denied, which has something to do with dependecies that were missing. how do I empty my trash can now? http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=34721560
<cfhowlett> if you deleted via terminal, check your history: up arrow
<Kali_Yuga> dependencies*
<Ben^> cfhowlett: Sorry, it is ext4.
<tgm4883> retropie, doesn't look to be one of the supported flavors....
<Ben^> cfhowlett: I deleted it using the web UI of my NAS
<Ben^> cfhowlett: It doesn't have logs, I checked
<cfhowlett> Ben^, ah, then I will be silent.  that is completely outside of my experience, but someone in channel should know
<Bashing-om> coffeeguy: Depends .. what release are you running > see: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us now is the 375 version avail in the repo for you ? ' apt list nvidia-375 ' ; else, see: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<Kali_Yuga> tgm4883: I installed retropie in ubuntu...
<coffeeguy> thanks Bashing-om :)
<tgm4883> Kali_Yuga: ah, sorry I thought it was only a distro
<Ben^> Anyone? Possibility of recovering deleted file paths on ext4? Not so worried about contents
<Kali_Yuga> i'll ask this way, how do I remove things from the trash can, when it tells me dependencies are missing...
<Kali_Yuga> empty trash*
<aelsilmare> apt-get check should fix all that...
<tgm4883> what dependencies does it say are missing?
<tgm4883> that seems weird to me
<Bashing-om> coffeeguy: By the way - I also run nVidia card .. open source performs well ( in 16.04 / 17.04 )and I have no intention of installing a proprietary driver .
<tgm4883> on the other hand, you could just delete the .trash folder
<Ben64> Ben^: you just want the directories?
<Ben^> Ben64: Yeah, as I'm not sure what it was I deleted
<Ben64> use locate in a weird way
<Ben^> O.o
<Ben64> lets say you deleted something /var/www/html/buttercup
<Ben64> locate /var/www/html/buttercup
<Ben64> compare to what you see in the directory now
<Ben^> I guess locate keeps a cache?
<Ben64> theres a database that normally gets updated daily
<Ben^> damn
<Ben^> I don't have locate installed :/
<Ben^> I'm not even positive I deleted anything. I right clicked on a directory and chose delete. The folder tree then re-rendered, as it does when something is removed, but the thing I deleted was still there; leading me to believe I clicked something else
<just_jon> I bought a bunch of music through ubuntu one music store years ago, my backup device is gone,  can I get it from 7digital, or another source?
<cfhowlett> I would assume you can from 7digital.  not sure how you would access your account there
<santa_cruz> I have a quick questions which isn't entirely related to ubuntu, but maybe someone can help. I installed Elementary OS, and its awful. If I format the Elementary OS partition, can I just install Ubunutu on it. Will it mess with my MBR?
<Kali_Yuga> I am also not able to restore the file to it's original location. An Error pops up with Access denied
<sdjfsdfsdf> guys does this compromise the systems security?
<sdjfsdfsdf> http://imgur.com/a/LmKxb
<sdjfsdfsdf> is it safe?
<gnomethrower> sdjfsdfsdf: Secure Boot is not what it sounds like
<gnomethrower> it basically just stops you from running Linux properly
<Kali_Yuga> santa_cruz: i think you can just format and reinstall
<just_jon> I tried to do a google search for this issue, but I didn't see anything
<sdjfsdfsdf> gnomethrower: so it doesnt matter?
<sdjfsdfsdf> gnomethrower: you mean it wont compromise the security of my system?
<santa_cruz> Kali, thanks
<gnomethrower> sdjfsdfsdf: basically, no it won't.
<gnomethrower> sdjfsdfsdf: It might help to know what it does - it restricts your computer in such a way that it can only boot signed bootloaders and firmware
<Ben^> Awesome. I figured it out
<Ben^> :D
<gnomethrower> which apparently messes with third-party drivers
<Ben^> I can live with deleting something by accident if I know what it was. It was the not knowing that was killing me!
<gnomethrower> "Secure Boot prevents operating systems from booting unless they're signed by a key loaded into UEFI — out of the box, only Microsoft-signed software can boot."
<RonWhoCares> My webcam keeps going out of focus.  Any suggestions?  It is a manual focus web cam
<RonWhoCares> I don't understand why the focus should change; the lighting is constent
<santa_cruz> Is it possible to check the integrity of a linux ISO on windows?
<Ben^> RonWhoCares: Did you spill alcohol on it? :P
<Kali_Yuga> would this work to force delete something in trash safe/secure ?  rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Ben^> Kali_Yuga: Secure? It would still be recoverable
<sdjfsdfsdf> gnomethrower: perfect. Can you give me an example when it could effectively get compromise in terms of security?
<Bashing-om> santa_cruz: See: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<Kali_Yuga> Ben^: I just have problems getting rid of something in the trash can. idc if its recoverable
<Kali_Yuga> i'll just try
<gnomethrower> sdjfsdfsdf: No, I cannot. Don't know enough about it to say.
<gnomethrower> others in this chan may be of more help
<Kali_Yuga> rm: cannot remove ‘/home/kali-yuga/.local/share/Trash/files/RetroPie-Setup/tmp/build/retroarch/memory/wii/mem2_manager.c’: Permission denied
<Kali_Yuga> lot's of things that cannot be removed
<Ben^> Kali_Yuga: Do it with sudo?
<Ben^> Kali_Yuga: But if you do, specify the directory as /home/kali-yuga/.local/share/Trash/* (dont use ~)
<Kali_Yuga> Ben^: dumb yeah sudo
<Kali_Yuga> Ben^: sudo did the trick
<Ben^> sweet
<Kali_Yuga> thx sudo
<Kali_Yuga> thx Ben^
<Ben^> alias makeitwork='sudo'
<RonWhoCares> Ben^: No.  The video starts off fine.  But goes gradually fuzzy
<cfhowlett> RonWhoCares, is this cam internal/external?
<RonWhoCares> cfhowlett: External USB
<RonWhoCares> I just upgraded the processor from 2.0 GHz to 2.8 .  The problem remains
<cfhowlett> my **guess** would be the driver
<cfhowlett> but ... does if fail in all cam apps or not?
<RonWhoCares> I'll try cheese right now
<cfhowlett> or vlc
<Kali_Yuga> usb cameras have drivers?
<cfhowlett> some do, Kali_Yuga
<KalEl> Hi... I am sorry but Ubuntu keeps showing an error message, I think it is failing some silent upgrade
<RonWhoCares> This is happening in gucview
<Speiros> Heya:)
<iamfahad> Hello... :)
<Kali_Yuga> KalEl: error messages would be helpful
<Speiros> :)
<cfhowlett> RonWhoCares, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Testing_Your_Webcam_Using_Cheese
<KalEl> It says something like "System problem detected"
<Kali_Yuga> oh
<Kali_Yuga> do this
<KalEl> When I try to apt-get upgrade, it says "Try using -f"
<KalEl> Should I paste what I see?
<Kali_Yuga> KalEl: rm /var/crash/* with sudo
<KalEl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RonWhoCares> What I am using is an Asdom 615 HD
<KalEl> libreoffice-style-elementary : Depends: libreoffice-common (= 1:5.1.4-0ubuntu1) but 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial1 is installed
<KalEl> Ok
<RonWhoCares> cfhowlett: So far Cheese is remaining focused
<RonWhoCares> I will start a fresh video right now and let you know if Cheese works
<cfhowlett> RonWhoCares, do some cheesy stuff to see if it holds up
<KalEl> I just did what you said, and when I tried sudo apt-get upgrade the error message came back
<KalEl> This time I could grab a screenshot: http://imgur.com/2U7p3eAl.png
<Kali_Yuga> KalEl: seems like an dependency issue then... rm /var/crash/* only removes the crash reports
<KalEl> Ok
<harif_> e
<KalEl> Should I remove libreoffice?
<harif> whats up
<KalEl> When I do apt-get upgrade -f it says "E: Invalid archive signature"
<Kali_Yuga> so if i understand right, you tried an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and this message pops up?
<cfhowlett> KalEl, what exactly mentions libreoffice?
<harif> Im new
<harif> How are you
<Kali_Yuga> hi harif
<Speiros> Hi harif:)
<KalEl> I don't know if pastebin is allowed on this channel but I uploaded it here: http://pastebin.com/v0JGrdQc
<cfhowlett> harif, welcome.  this is the ubuntu support channel.  ask your questions here or jibberjabber in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<KalEl> The error message
<KalEl> It comes if I do "sudo apt-get upgrade -f"
<KalEl> It has a line: "Errors were encountered while processing:
<KalEl>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-style-elementary_1%3a5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial1_all.deb"
<Bashing-om> KalEl: Pastebim ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' .
<ognxfy> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ognxfy> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ognxfy> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<allan_m> KalEl: perhaps because the version of the package causing the error is higher than your base libreoffice installation (1.5.1.6-rc2 vs 1.5.1.4 which is referenced in one of your msgs above) -- perhaps it requires a base install of the same version.
<ezpzwiv> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<erktp> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<issqxbb> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ykrstfk> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ctwsa> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ctwsa> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ctwsa> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<KalEl> Sorry
<zaticxx> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<ywnxaec> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<rhibh> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<zfncp> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<vpizj> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<fsewrn> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<fsewrn> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<KalEl> I missed some of what you said
<pmzthlx> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<pmzthlx> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<deutbt> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<deutbt> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<tzbznwm> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<tzbznwm> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<wgfjd> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<wgfjd> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<KalEl> Fortunately I copied the command
<KalEl> Will show you the pastebin
<qwnnov> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<cjmlvsb> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<aplmlk> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<yobyx> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<nfoeol> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<nfoeol> SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET SPONSORED BY #WRONGPLANET
<Kali_Yuga> what is going on?
<gnomethrower> Kali_Yuga: some moron is spamming
<dax> Kali_Yuga: bot spam, should be significantly quieter now
<Speiros> Just some wasted existence is demonstrating their skills of uselessness in society.
<Kali_Yuga> Speiros: xD
<Kali_Yuga> wasted existence lol
<Speiros> So that is the botspam that was so exciting eh.
<gnomethrower> Speiros: honestly the most exciting thing in here alld ay
<KalEl> Here is the result of the commands: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GC7tQ6CjrgwFqEGLH6DCxoVUGjWdRI2Byp24E7YdTWc/edit
<Speiros> lol gnomethrower It was colourful.
<KalEl> Sorry there was something wrong with pastebin
<mikeymop> what happens if I change the password for www-data
<Speiros> Quite pointless though. That room is one I won't be visiting for a while.
<mikeymop> theres no way to see what is was originally so it's a one way street
<KalEl> Should I paste somewhere else? I hope google doc is okay
<KalEl> I see this line: "libreoffice-style-elementary : Depends: libreoffice-common (= 1:5.1.4-0ubuntu1) but 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial1 is installed"
<KalEl> (And the error message also popped up immediately)
<Kali_Yuga> KalEl: no just be a little patient. since libreoffice seems to be broken anyway what happens if you try to remove libreoffice?
<KalEl> Ok I will try "sudo apt-get remove libreoffice"
<Kali_Yuga> i don't know what to do exactly either. I'm just guessing here
<cfhowlett> purging LO is a legit experiment
<allan_m> KalEl: perhaps because the version of the package causing the error is higher than your base libreoffice installation (1.5.1.6-rc2 vs 1.5.1.4 which is referenced in one of your msgs above) -- perhaps it requires a base install of the same version. (posted before but it was lost in the spam flood)
<KalEl> Ok
<KalEl> I wasn't successful in removing libreoffice by the way
<KalEl> It says "libreoffice" not installed
<KalEl> Nor did this work: http://anglehit.com/how-to-remove-libreoffice-from-ubuntu-linux-the-command-line-way/
<reisio> maybe it's not installed
<reisio> dpkg -l | grep -i office
<KalEl> Ohh success
<KalEl> "remove libreoffice-style-elementary" worked, I will check if there's any more errors
<KalEl> Thanks!
<OerHeks> try apt  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade #might fix your issue?
<KalEl> apt-get upgrade now doesn't have any errors
<KalEl> thanks
<KalEl> it just says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Kali_Yuga> KalEl: good I'm glad
<KalEl> thanks!
<Bashing-om> KalEl: Also cheap insurance; ' sudo apt clean ' to remove the bad file from the cache .
<RonWhoCares> cfhowlett: This appears to be just a uvcview problme.  Cheese worked fine.  (I don't know what guvcview has been smokin', but it's been some good stuff :p )
<cfhowlett> RonWhoCares, fine detective work!
<KalEl> Done... it didn't show any output though
<KalEl> Interestingly LibreOffice is still installed. I can use it from menu
<KalEl> I don't use it much though, I use Google Docs
<KalEl> Would it break anything if I remove it? I have xubuntu
<Speiros> What do you find the benefits/disadvantages, KalEl?
<KalEl> I just didn't feel the need to use LibreOffice
<cfhowlett> KalEl, won't break anything to purge LO
<KalEl> Ok thanks
<RonWhoCares> cfhowlett: Not more than a few months ago I switched to gucview because Cheese wasn't working right with my web cam
<Bashing-om> KalEl: If there is no problem with a trminal command, there will be no response . the package " libreoffice-style-elementary " is not required ; see: ' apt show libreoffice-style-elementary ' . What you do with libreoffice is up to you .
<RedPenguin> hello all
<Aurorasaura> Can you copy a hard drive from Windows to Ubuntu server? Like physically putting the hard drive with the files onto a machine running Ubuntu server?
<RedPenguin> I have a NIC Card bridge between two NICs, normally the connection works, but just had a power outage, PC could not connect with bridged TV Tuner until I rebooted again, anything I can do to fix?
<RedPenguin> short power outage and PC rebooted I should say
<RedPenguin> Though, the network DHCP server was still starting up as the PC rebooted, so no DHCP possibly caused?
<mikeymop> what happens if I change the password for www-data
<mikeymop> theres no way to see what is was originally so it's a one way street
<Aurorasaura> Basically I have several 4tb drives full of movies that I put there on a windows machine and I want to just put the hard drives in the ubunbtu machine instead of transfering them over the network
<Speiros> Aurorasaura Have you been able to access the files on the hard drive through other means?  I mean, separately to opening the Windows Operating System on the actual hard drive?
<Speiros> Aurorasaura I mean, I use external hard drives, but I don't believe I have an operating system in the way to access them.  So I'm not 100% sure to say yes or now.
<Speiros> no I mean
<Aurorasaura> Yes on Windows I can see all the movies and stuff just fine. I just dont know if its possible to put it in the Ubuntu machine and copy them to the lvm.
<Aurorasaura> I don't want to wait forever for a network transfer cause since it's just a file server I failed to remember to put a gigabit NIC in it.
<Aurorasaura> Cause at this rate it will take 3 days to network transfer one drive :(
<lotuspsychje> RedPenguin: perhaps ask the ##networking guys?
<RedPenguin> lotuspsychje: will have to give that a try, hate to see the PC reboot when I am away and the bridged device not work all day until I return
<lotuspsychje> mikeymop: playing with apache?
<Speiros> Aurorasaura Yeah, I understand.  I don't know either, I'm sorry.  Someone else will hopefully have more experience there.
<Aurorasaura> Thanks anyway Speiros :D
<Speiros> :)
<lotuspsychje> is there a trick on apt-cache to see the latest packages added on ubuntu repos?
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to know what has been added new
<reisio> lotuspsychje: probably /var/log/apt or someplace
<lotuspsychje> reisio: i dont mean whats installed, also new packages to search right?
<reisio> new packages in the repo?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: yes
<RonWhoCares> Another question
<RonWhoCares> Is it better to have 8 gig of RAM @ 1066mhz OR 4gig of RAM @ 1600mhz
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: ask in ##hardware
<dax> 8GB of RAM at 1066mhz
<dax> usually
<carlyh> hru
<carlyh> hey guys
<carlyh> need some serious help on 2 totally different tasks
<carlyh> First, I installed quassel last night to make coming to my favorite place (here) easier...
<carlyh> It is a total disaster cant' acces the channels and the channserv bot keeps telling me I can't speak in some of the channels
<lotuspsychje> dax: we thought you were lost in discuss, nice to see you back
<dax> lotuspsychje: been taking weekends off recently, and not a huge amount of time for IRC in general
<lotuspsychje> !register | carlyh
<ubottu> carlyh: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<carlyh> lotuspsychje: Okay so that will allow me to register my name etc?
<carlyh> and then I will pdate quassel with that registration info?
<carlyh> \\
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: yes, some channels need a register to enter
<carlyh> great
<carlyh> second issue i'
<carlyh> am having is how the hell to set up quassel properly. I will get to that after I register.
<carlyh> off  Igo, thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: hexchat is also pretty nice as client
<guzzlefry> how can I fix a kworker thread that's using 100% CPU?
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<carlyh> please tell me you guys can help me
<carlyh> 1
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: ask your question to the channel please
<carlyh> wine is installed, need to download OneNote form microsoft
<carlyh> and the tricks screen lists so many options i have no idea what to do
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: there are some nice alternatives on ubuntu, did you try tomboy?
<carlyh> I've already got wine installed, I just need it for a quick fix - to get an install of one item
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2911
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: download the setup, rightmouse install with wine
<carlyh> lotuspsychje: i've got everything installed
<jayjo> When I run sudo service jupyterhub start - i get no output whatsoever. Where can I inspect if this is doing anything at all
<carlyh> but wine tricks isn't really giving me any option to instal microsoft products
<guzzlefry> lotuspsychje: I'm on xubuntu 16.04
<guzzlefry> It seems to be related to SD cards...
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: system up to date to latest?
<guzzlefry> It's been happening for a month or two.
<carlyh> lotuspsychje: you say tomboy is a good alternative? i've deleted wine
<guzzlefry> I think I did updates a little over 2 weeks ago.
<lotuspsychje> carlyh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/303318/any-alternative-for-microsoft-onenote-in-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: can you try sudp apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> *sudo
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: after updates, try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your sd, check what kind of errors you getting
<guzzlefry> lotuspsychje: how does full-upgrade differ from upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: will get you to latest
<silv3r_m00n> hi there i am running ubuntu 16.04 on server, and i created a file called vncserver in /etc/init.d/ directory and filled it with a vnc startup script, but when i do service vncserver start it says Failed to start vncserver.service: Unit vncserver.service not found.
<silv3r_m00n> how do i fix this ?
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: lsb_release -a to check your version
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: be carefull with vnc mate, try ssh instead
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<silv3r_m00n> lotuspsychje: for now, i need vnc
<silv3r_m00n> i just need to know how to fix that start error
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know more on it
<guzzlefry> lotuspsychje: Is full-upgrade safe?
<guzzlefry> This is my work box, can't risk anything going wrong with it.
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: can you check lsb_release -a plz?
<guzzlefry> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Guest35802> Hello
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: you need to think the reverse way, when system is not updated your a risk
<guzzlefry> eh
<lotuspsychje> guzzlefry: but your on .2 thats already good!
<Satyam2345> Ubuntu - OS for the retarded that can't configure debian. <3 DeaDSouL bipolar u0m3 CarlFK causative aotaointbin uks bac d0nn1e sicko Ricardus lewciie king1337-2 KsChoice beaver ilk ash_workz yabbes amonrahx stevenspasbo cyberspectre Wizek_ sorinello cnewcomer deathleff louiz marie1972 Delphin multi_io Aremis117 ssarah chrstphrchvz narindergupta raynold dv_ strive ritztech Spr1ng f10 kevinsan gcollura DenBeiren ehlim dax LinAGKar staplezebra ToeSnacks Muz
<Satyam2345> Ubuntu - OS for the retarded that can't configure debian. <3 Southern_Gentlem hurricanehrndz l2y bcc milamber geoffb zzzgeoffb waltman antrax888 fyrril squig chuck_ DzAirmaX Pachurter Flannel Gzk^ SleePy n1ce rt flopsec shazzr hypnotic_ PaulW2U mewecoffeeX64 X-Rob Guest83605 YeahRight MidlandTroy71 singalaut Spydar007 PanosAsproulis[m Karunamon Katronix cbHXBY1D[m] Kyrios[m] M-FlorentVIOLLEA saintaquinas[m] MajorKong[m] Cypher100[m] mlhess M-JLuc marniko
<Satyam2345> Ubuntu - OS for the retarded that can't configure debian. <3 cybervking[m] Soif[m] MushroomNZ yangm97 tomaw Sedo FinalX lauritzt[m] M8bit[m] olmari degenpoker vinod123[m] arlen domeus NickG365 sphrak fooctrl dannyLopez forkup koffeinfriedhof Cyph3r- Capprentice u__ Poster zonum sgen charlie_sanders lasantha[m] pandaadb Oatmeal doomlord M1K4 genpaku murphy rodsmith Granis dfused ashimema Xard nicomachus anto cwre ccosta Lynx_ linuxgecko josephz saige igor
<Satyam2345> Ubuntu - OS for the retarded that can't configure debian. <3 whitekidney ming_lei macskay_ goo DarkAceZ wildc4rd seb_ GinoManWorks pirx sphenxes SupaYoshi ahoneybun Pelle` cjk arunpyasi jose mcphail messy nielsk fireball``` JanC timini l0rdkermit xcloud bhagyashris terrorci1e tdn vapa SuperLag_ c|oneman ffatman techmagus unknown_ branant wish^ sveinse mibo UNIcodeX_ bleomycin bray90820 dfgas armyriad taliptako rohan L0rdLaravel memphisw sgtnasty NoCode s
<Satyam2345> Ubuntu - OS for the retarded that can't configure debian. <3 brainyron kingmanor loa masber ClassicBoy johnzorn _ruben SD_Ecliptica gnomethrower Carlos0611 gusnan y_sekino tonyt jaagr foddo j0nes111 karlthane sdx23 rhol_ Olufunmilayo Afforess jasondotstar bkuhl mhoney NightMonkey huff3r Joey__ medz KennosiS imm dhollinger styler2go jamesd acidchild netameta jonne Harry Random832 Stinky-Feet antonw [B] omnigoat wizonesolutions grauzikas fsi-mtakahas Ceber
<guzzlefry> 0.o
<gnomethrower> The irony of that statement is that it has slightly broken grammar
<gnomethrower> the joke sounds much better in its semi-original form: "Ubuntu is an ancient African word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian'"
<Delphin> lol
<Delphin> speaking of broken, my postfix continues to deliver status=deferred messages, saying "delivery temporarily suspended: mail for www.intertvnet.net loops back to myself"
<ilk> why would someone come here and say that? what motivated that?
<ilk> its some form of mentalillness i know that
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | ilk
<ubottu> ilk: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ilk> ohhh i get it now....this channel is easily trolled
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Satyam2345 flooded at 6h32
<ubottu> Satyam2345 flooded at 6h32: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<dax> lotuspsychje: sigyn kicked them off the network already
<Aliencristo> Hello
<plgos> hello
<lotuspsychje> dax: didnt drone remove the ban?
<Aliencristo> I need some help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Aliencristo
<ubottu> Aliencristo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dax> lotuspsychje: there was a quiet, a ban, and a network ban / k-line set. the first was removed.
<Aliencristo> https://imgur.com/NKssOXf
<lotuspsychje> dax: kk cool
<Aliencristo> I installed ubuntu and deleted windows
<Aliencristo> As a fresh start
<Aliencristo> i can't read my external HDD
<Aliencristo> Of course I don't have access to windows in my computer what should I do?
<qmr> throw it in trash and restore from backup
<Aliencristo> Will there be any data loss?
<qmr> no, because you are restoring from your known good, tested, working backup
<qmr> ... right?
<Aliencristo> No
<Aliencristo> I don't have any backup I deleted all my HDD
<qmr> well, don't do that then
<Aliencristo> But my external HDD is what im worried about
<Aliencristo> I can't mount it
<Aliencristo> This is the message https://imgur.com/NKssOXf
<Aliencristo> Is this f.u.b.a.r.?
<qmr> did you read the error message?
<Aliencristo> Yeah
<qmr> the first thing you should do is back up the disk with dd.  then you should mount it read only, and see if you can copy your data
<janbatis1> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 ToeSnacks Muzer telex markus_e92 ribasushi Southern_Gentlem hurricanehrndz l2y bcc milamber geoffb zzzgeoffb waltman antrax888 fyrril squig chuck_ DzAirmaX Pachurter Flannel Gzk^ SleePy n1ce rt flopsec shazzr hypnotic_ PaulW2U mewecoffeeX64 X-Rob Guest83605 YeahRight MidlandTroy71 singalaut Spydar007 PanosAsproulis[m Karunamon Katronix cbHXBY1D[m] K
<janbatis1> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 genpaku murphy rodsmith Granis dfused ashimema Xard nicomachus anto cwre ccosta Lynx_ linuxgecko josephz saige igordcard imsurit davimore whitekidney ming_lei macskay_ goo DarkAceZ wildc4rd seb_ GinoManWorks pirx sphenxes SupaYoshi ahoneybun Pelle` cjk arunpyasi jose mcphail messy nielsk fireball``` JanC timini l0rdkermit xcloud bhagyashris terrorci
<janbatis1> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 bkuhl mhoney NightMonkey huff3r Joey__ medz KennosiS imm dhollinger styler2go jamesd acidchild netameta jonne Harry Random832 Stinky-Feet antonw [B] omnigoat wizonesolutions grauzikas fsi-mtakahas Ceber arathi ddstreet Charlie79 c_smith Takumo lblume pizzaops meLon Whiskey andrex bildramer1 dellhem hypermist des_consolado atrius cmBloks noteness_ ch
<janbatis1> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 tripkin Ben65 balaios d4rkmatter \9 ifro_ jamie_1 bauerj jason_- pkiller sirushti Deltanic OnTheLake askb TeKKiE_ estranger znf rory kode54 anbz wouter0100 setz3r Whisket gyre007 komorebi dunk RestingSmile DJones slamduck naf lucasrolff faithless_ blenderhead h12o_ luny Voltasalt bratchley wyggler2 Danzeel tobsterius Toris sven^ matti abra0 K1rk mwd
<janbatis1> "Ubuntu is an ancient Nigger word which translates roughly to 'couldn't install Debian' - gnomethrower" <3 Exterminador wafflejock Swish Lkydiruw Anarchemist KeithIMyers barnex akxwi-dave Spec or4n bluszcz MadPsy bobe PugaBear beuker bynarie tonyyarusso chiluk sl4ppy franzer_ ayan thalin xol4r _Trullo ndk mhall119 yokel rumpole dougstew Ghosty x-fak Tempesta jelatta Anthaas farid_ woodjrx akaWolf kevy0 quintopia aloril_ Jikan mfisch davidj nisstyre Jonny
<Aremis117> Funny enough I use arch cuntfuck I'm here to help people
<qmr> then you can try CHKDISK in windows or fsck.ntfs
<davidj> <3 :p
<dax> sigh.
<davidj> Thanks dax.
 * elky gives sigyn botcookies
<Aremis117> Looks like /g/ has nothing better to do at the moment
<Bashing-om> Aliencristo: Try : ' sudo apt install ntfs-3g && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 ' .
<davidj> What's fascinating is the debian install process is no easier/harder. :p
<gnomethrower> amusing that they took my quote and replaced "African" with "Nigger"
<Aliencristo> 😞
<Aremis117> just retalds out of th bargain bin
<gnomethrower> and pinged me a bunch
<gnomethrower> i feel so honoured
<Aliencristo> I can't code for shit
<lotuspsychje> !language | Aliencristo
<ubottu> Aliencristo: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<davidj> Debian's no slackwhere. :p
<Aliencristo> I thought it'd be easier since HTML and php are way easier
<davidj> err, slackware. C'mon brain, you can do better.
<Ryan_> II seem to have borked something after playing around with drivers on 16.04, when I get to the login screen the cursor blinks a few times, stops, and I'm unable to move the mouse at all. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Ryan_: move back to a previous driver?
<davidj> Hm. @Ryan_ ctrl-alt f1 & restart lightdm. Does it fix it?
<Aremis117> slack is bae
<Ryan_> davidj, it completely freezes up
<guzzlefry> oh
<davidj> Is that any time you hit the login screen, or only after a suspend?
<guzzlefry> lotuspsychje: https://downloadmirror.intel.com/26283/eng/SY_0052_ReleaseNotes.pdf Looks like a firmware issue. :)
<Ryan_> Any time I hit the login screen
<davidj> :/ Yeah. I'd move back to previous drivers if you can.
<davidj> Someone else might be able advice on how to do that. First step'd be to get to a shell & apt-get remove your current drivers)
<Ryan_> Appears it might not be completely frozen, but it sure as hell isn't responding to any input, the screen just timed out after a few minutes of being idle
<Ryan_> Any way to list all drivers that are installed/
<Ryan_> I've been at this for a few hours already and am running out of pudding, not a pleasant feeling
<davidj> Depends on graphics card.
<davidj> I'd do sudo apt list |grep nvidia in my case
<davidj> (This probably isn't right, gimme a few seconds to google)
<davidj> sudo apt list --installed | grep nvidia
<davidj> for ex.
<davidj> This is why I keep a spare computer around, sadly. For when I break my main one :)
<Landeskog> was wondering if someone could help me im pretty new to nix.   Im tryin to get mesa12.1-dev on 16.04 i have a radeon r7 370 im told thats what people are using for steam games 100fps+     for some reason i dont see any additional video drivers just sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<Landeskog> intel-microcode
<Landeskog> lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<Landeskog> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao PRO [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270/370 OEM] (rev 81)
<Landeskog> 	Subsystem: Dell Trinidad PRO [Radeon R9 370 OEM]
<Landeskog> 	Kernel modules: radeon
<Ryan_> Not sure what's making me more angry, my driver issues or the shitty trackpad drivers on the laptop I'm using for research
<Bashing-om> Landeskog: AMD has gome full support for open source, there no longer is a proprietary driver . What you have in the kernel is what there is .
<Landeskog> i was told that mesa12.1-dev i should use for video drivers Bashing-om
<Ryan_> davidj, possible it's an issue with xserver? Would it be advisable to remove all versions of xserver and install one?
<davidj> I wouldn't start there @Ryan_ — in my exp. it always comes down to graphics drivers.
<davidj> otoh, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop can't hurt @Ryan_
<gnomethrower> Bashing-om: No more fglrx?
<gnomethrower> When did this happen?
<Landeskog> im to noob at nix and i cant figure out what i have to do to get mesa12.1-dev
<Ryan_> Landeskog, are you looking to install that..?
<Ryan_> apt-get install mesa12.1-dev
<Landeskog> u gotta be kidding me lol
<Landeskog> ty
<Ryan_> davidj, now getting a shell when I boot
 * Ryan_ strokes
<Landeskog> E: Unable to locate package mesa12.1-dev
<Landeskog> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'mesa12.1-dev'
<Landeskog> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'mesa12.1-dev'
<Ryan_> davidj, so the thing is, the shell is at a very...appropriate resolution, so it appears as if there's some driver working
<Ryan_> also when I enter my passphrase to unlock the disk at boot, it looks like(by the way it shows the graphic) that again, some driver is functioning
<Bashing-om> Landeskog: Ya got some more homework to do. See : http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end . Then consider ' apt show vulkan-utils ' .
<Ryan_> yeah it's definitely displaying at my native resolution
<Ryan_> so I can either call it quits and just be happy with what I have and use a terminal-based web browser and buy a single bullet because lets be honest here, that's all I'll need, or I can brave into the wild and see what I've done to do this
 * Ryan_ thinks it's X
<Ryan_> yeah there's definitely no X
<Landeskog> Bashing-om,   i see my vid cardi nthat list and sorry for the dumb question but what is vulkan utils
<Ryan_> Landeskog, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/vulkan-utils
<Ryan_> Landeskog, if you're new to the whole nerd-OS scene I'd probably get well acquainted with Google, the more basic questions tend to get ignored/overlooked in here
<Bashing-om> Landeskog: AMD is working to lay another layer on top of amdpro driver . I "think" that is vulkam ?? // and looking to find your nesa package . what release are you on ?
<Landeskog> uname -r
<Landeskog> 4.4.0-64-generic
<Landeskog>  16.04
<Ryan_> Restarting with X now
 * Ryan_ racks his shotgun
<ramsRambo> I need help with software updater. If I run the software updater I am getting a list of items to be updated. After I authenticate to update
<ramsRambo> I am getting a message "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources."
<ramsRambo> from there onwards it is getting stuck and not updating the software
<ramsRambo> any suggestions
<Ryan_> davidj, we have life! Removed and reinstalled x
<Ryan_> (and reconfigured)
<davidj> woooo! :)
<Bashing-om> Landeskog: Not finding a match for mesa12.1-dev // this any help : " mesa-common-dev/xenial-updates 12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 amd64 " ?
<Ryan_> davidj, ok, Login screen is working but is now just throwing me back to login after entering my password
<Ryan_> Better than before, shall do some research on this
<davidj> Hm.
<davidj> That's interesting.
<davidj> Rebooted? Cliche, but just asking.
<ramsRambo> I am getting a msg "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources." from software updater
<Ryan_> davidj, Yep
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: Insure that "you" are authorized to access your desktop ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<Squarism> 17.04 is not LTS is it?
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, haha....about that
<Ryan_> Accidentally deleted them earlier
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1  to gain a console interface .
<Ryan_> Well, .xauthority
<Ryan_> Ya i'm dropped into a shell now
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: .Xauthority should be recreated . one can touch and chmod the file if required .
<Ryan_> done
<Ryan_> Not familiar with getting out of the shell and back to login though
<davidj> ctrl-alt f1
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: try ctl+alt+F7 .
<davidj> it'll drop you to a shell
<davidj> Or that.
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: Generally the GUI runs in TTY7 .
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, thank you, changed ownership on .Xauthority to my user and all is well now
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: 2 heads better than 1 .. even if this one is a goat's head :P
<ramsRambo> I am getting a msg "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources." from software updater and it is stuck does not update anything
<Ryan_> haha yeah
<davidj> Fascinating Ryan_
<davidj> @ramsRambo Which context?
<davidj> That is, when?
<Bashing-om> ramsRambo: Pastebin for the channel ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we see the errors in context .
<ramsRambo> davidj, I am running ubuntu 14.01
<Ryan_> I did end up installing a different open source driver, time to see if it makes a difference
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: Annnddd .. you did purge the old driver prior to installing the new nvidia driver , yes ?
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, AMD, but yes, I believe so
<Ryan_> Feels like things are much better now, not sure if the map that was playing on the game server is as intensive as the one I got when testing before tho, gonna check
<Ryan_> Either way the less painful solutino here is probably just to install Windows or a better supported OS for the drivers/game and just boot int that to play
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: K ; :) .. just checking . What release is this as xenial kernel and above has no FGLRX anymore .
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, ya 16.04 so no fglrx
<Ryan_> performance is worlds better
<ramsRambo> Bashing-on,  pastebin http://pastebin.com/HBSUE8NQ
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: That is a fact .. no FGLTX . Nostly what the kernel provides is what you have unless you have a new release card .
<ramsRambo> Bashing-om,  pastebin http://pastebin.com/HBSUE8NQ
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, I'm now using oibaf's drivers(https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers)
<Ryan_> seeems they're signifigantly better
<ramsRambo> Bashing-om, how to update that expired key for mysql
<Bashing-om> ramsRambo: see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/884798/why-mysql-repository-key-suddenly-expired ; https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=85029 .
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: Several have reported good results from the PPA :)
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, yeah, it seems good, I'm not looking for stellar performance but just consistent, with old drivers I couldn't even attain a playable environment in 800x600 and this GPU should be able to(theoretically, without caps) run CS:GO at around 600fps in something like 800x600
<hateball> Squarism: 17.04 will not be LTS, no
<Ryan_> But at the very same time windows drivers for this GPU are borked in their own way with decoding video, and I don't seem to experience said problems on Linux drivers..so, Win some, lose some
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: What card is this ?
<Ryan_> Bashing-om, radeon hd 6870
<Bashing-om> Ryan_: Pretty descent card .
<hicoleri> How do I connect to an openvpn based vpn? I'm trying to use a vpn service from vpngate.net (I'm aware I shouldn't be using a free vpn service. This is just for testing), using kvpnc, but it returns an error saying that the connection was refused. The nm-applet interface also refuses to connect as well.
<hicoleri> The L2TP based service from vpngate seems to work well on my android phone.
<markus-k> Hi. I'm getting these kernel panics when starting the ubuntu installer: https://imgur.com/a/F4jvJ Tried both 14.04 and 16.04. Any idea what this is?
<markus-k> I'm booting with the nolapic kernel parameter, if I boot without the screen just stays blank
<alkisg> markus-k: is this a usb stick or cd? does it work in other computers?
<markus-k> It's quite an old machine (2008ish) with two Xeon CPUs
<markus-k> USB stick. The stick works on other machines, also tried to rewrite it
<alkisg> How did you create the stick, which which software?
<markus-k> converted the ISO to raw and dd'ed it to the stick. But the stick is fine, installed multiple systems with it without any problems
<Ben64> converted the iso to raw?
<markus-k> Also ran the memtest86+, no errors
<linuxlove> hi guys
<alkisg> markus-k: What do you mean "converted the ISO to raw"?
<markus-k> alkisg: like this: http://askubuntu.com/a/382969/646919. This was also on the ubuntu website some time ago, can't find it anymore
<markus-k> Just dding the iso to the usb doesn't work iirc
<Ben64> are you installing onto a mac
<markus-k> No, some supermicro server
<Ben64> then don't do that
<Ben64> also, don't do that for mac probably either
<elias_a> markus-k: As alkisg said it would be good to know if the USB stick works in aome other computer.
<markus-k> elias_a: Yes, I installed 7 other machines from the same stick no problem
<alkisg> markus-k: the normal way is to just dd the iso to the usb and it should work
<alkisg> Without hdutil etc
<markus-k> Okay. Well, the Wiki says either use UNetbootin (awful) or convert it when creating the USB Stick on a mac. I can try if it works by directly dding the iso
<Ben64> where does  it say that on wiki
<markus-k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<markus-k> Which is linked from here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos
<Ben64> that says on macbook
<Ben64> we already established you're not installing on to a macbook
<elias_a> Ben64: You are not reading the wiki page, are you?
<elias_a> Ben64: That describes the process of creating the bootable USB stick. :)
<Ben64> you're not reading the title, are y ou?
<elias_a> Ben64: Read the stuff under "Manual approach". That is most clearly a process how to make a bootable stick. :)
<Ben64> "How to install Ubuntu on MacBook using USB Stick"
<markus-k> I'll try the dd'ed iso
<markus-k> But I don't see why its wrong when the converted works on other machines
<markus-k> Okay, that makes no difference. But I just figured it starts without nolapic when i just leave it there for ages
<alkisg> markus-k: it starts into the GUI mode? Then, check `dmesg` for a possible cause of the big delay
<markus-k> But the installer can't mount the cd...
<markus-k> It's booting to ncurses mode
<alkisg> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This will upload your dmesg to a site, so that we'll see it
<markus-k> But it takes 5 minutes or so to do so
<markus-k> Detecting hardware was stuck for another 3-5 minutes, maybe something is wrong with the hardware
<markus-k> Whoa, it detects hundreds of new USB devices... sadly I don't have internet on the machine
<FMan> hi
<laikrun> Hello!
<hicoleri> (posting again) How do I connect to an openvpn based vpn? I'm trying to use a vpn service from vpngate.net (I'm aware I shouldn't be using a free vpn service. This is just for testing), using kvpnc, but it returns an error saying that the connection was refused. The nm-applet interface also refuses to connect as well.
<hicoleri> The L2TP based service from vpngate seems to work well on my android phone.
<Falc> Hello, I just installed keepalived on 16.04 and it seems the service was not installed...
<Falc> okay nm typo on my end
<fishcooker> is creating raid to disks will format disk low level ?
<calamity> Hey all, I'm running ubuntu and I'm trying to upgrade to the latest version of node, but I seem to be stuck on v0.10.25
<mvvvv> calamity, https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<calamity> thanks friend!
<anddam> is there a way to have an ls command that automaticall paginate?
<anddam> automatically*
<anddam> also why doesn't less see terminal colors from ls output even using -r ?
<B105PH3RE> without using | more not that i'm aware of
<anddam> B105PH3RE: I'm not sure to get what you said
<selckin> try less -FRSX
<anddam> B105PH3RE: if I have to pipe then it's not automatic pagination
<OerHeks> write an alias for ls | more
<anddam> selckin: only -RX since the less colors and the pagination of ls are separate issues
<anddam> why the choice of more over less?
<selckin> why are you asking stuff you know already
<B105PH3RE> whichever allows pagination
<OerHeks> anddam, so: why the choice of more over less?
<anddam> selckin: no, I don't. I'm asking why less -r (or -R or -RX) doesn't show the colors that are instead preent in ls --color
<selckin> anddam: they often don't output colors when they detect a pipe
<anddam> selckin: mm I see, so it's like a bug by design
<selckin> man ls; search for --color=auto
<selckin> no because ppl like to get ls output and do other things that'll break with the color codes in the stream
<anddam> selckin: ah, 'always'
<selckin> grep
<k1l> which is called a feature, if its a "bug by design"
<anddam> yep
<k1l> you dont call it a bug, when your car stops when you put your foot on the brake
<selckin> anything that doesnt work like his presious majesty wants is clearly a bug
<B105PH3RE> plus it depends your ultimate objective there's multiple ways to do things
<anddam> k1l: I had those "brake" removed from the vehicle, that was a very annoying behavior
<anddam> sure, in this case I was looking for a ls "builtin" pagination (I know I can write an alias but chances are in some corner case I cannot think of now that will break), since I didn't found one tried with |less and then asked here
<anddam> just to recap
<theparadoxer02> i want to fetch some data by creating a session what libratu should i use in shell scripting ?
<ducasse> anddam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19718/how-to-activate-pagination-for-ls-command#19722
<ducasse> anddam: there is a function there that does what you want
<anddam> when I first saw the auto-pagination in git I found it annoying, but it's an acquired taste and is actually very useful
<anddam> thanks all for the info, I'm set for now
<theptr> Hi i want to update my ubuntu server 14.04.2 to 16.04 what is the best way to do it ? its a mail server
<k1l> theptr: the command is "sudo do-release-upgrade". but i guess you want to make sure your backups are fine, for murphys law
<theptr> k1l, the problem is that it is in a datacenter so i cant just use clonezilla..
<bumbar> will "service lightdm force-reload" not close all windows like restart does?
<k1l> theptr: see if the hoster has some recovery boot and backup space. or just copy it to your local place
<k1l> bumbar: yes, it will close all programs
<theptr> k1l, okay im going to contact them.
<theptr> k1l, thanks for your time :)
<bumbar> k1l, is there a way to reload? sometimes everything stops responding (mouse still works though, and ssh) and closing all windows is a major pita
<k1l> bumbar: not really. kill the programs that is blocking. but reload will reload the xserver which means all programs are down
<B105PH3RE> unless you can some stuff on console your soL you have to shutdown apps
<B105PH3RE> is there any way to assign a specific keyboard and mouse to a specific terminal that can be assigned to a specific monitor on the same system?
<bumbar> k1l, i've tried killing the app which i was using when it froze, but didn't seem to help. also, htop didn't show any process hogging cpu
<ducasse> B105PH3RE: it's called 'multiseat'
<akik> bumbar: you could try running "unity --replace" if you're using unity
<hateball> bumbar: I'd ctrl+alt+f1 to tty1 and service restart lightdm, if you are fine with all apps closing
<hateball> bumbar: you should try akiks suggestion first
<bumbar> hateball, ctrl alt fN doesn't work, i have to ssh in. and i'd rather not all apps closing
<Scoop7> Guys strange situation, I college of mind asked to remove password from a .docx document to order it to be editable. But on libre office I've already can edit it fully :D And when I converted it to .rtf and searched for password i didn't find it....
<Scoop7> is it possible the password value is behind another name ?
<hateball> Scoop7: You are probably better off asking in #libreoffice
<hateball> bumbar: well if you ssh you cant attach to the running X session so you cant use akiks suggestion anyhow
<B105PH3RE> ducasse: thanx I found the info I need now!! :)
<hateball> bumbar: have you looked at your logs? ~/.xsession-errors for instance
<hateball> bumbar: could be a gpu driver issue
<ducasse> B105PH3RE: if you have not already found it - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_multiseat
<theosvoitha> hello. How can i burn Ubuntu Minimal iso in pen drive? thanks in advance
<theosvoitha> i dont want to burn a 700MB CD for 65 MB iso.
<hellcook> Hi
<olmari> theosvoitha: I have sometimes just used "dd" for that
<B105PH3RE> should be no problem theosvoitha
<theosvoitha> i am using Windows 7. :-(
<rymax99> ..
<B105PH3RE> recommend dd aswell theosvoitha as per olmari mentioned
<olmari> theosvoitha: well physdiskwrite then in windows propably
<olmari> I don't know the parameters, google propably wll
<B105PH3RE> the use cygwin
<rymax99> theosvoitha, http://bfy.tw/AOPt
<theosvoitha> B105PH3RE: olmari dd doesnt work in windows (if am currect)
<rymax99> being that it's a Linux utility, that'd be correct, but see the above link
<theosvoitha> rymax99: ha ha ha. Correct.
<theosvoitha> After flagging my USB bootable, I saved all my minimal ISO (unzipped) data to my pendrive and tried to boot through it but unable to. What do i lack?
<Ben64> thats not how to do it at all
<theosvoitha> :-(
<EriC^^> theosvoitha: what minimal iso u talking about?
<OerHeks> the wiki says rufus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<olmari> theosvoitha: you now have 3 options told... :)
<theosvoitha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  Ubuntu 16.10 "Yakkety Yak" 55MB
<rymax99> don't 'unzip' the iso
<EriC^^> theosvoitha: do you already have ubuntu installed or a linux system?
<theosvoitha> EriC^^: Nope. i deleted it for fresh install. Wanna try Minimal Install.
<theosvoitha> installing along with Windows 7
<EriC^^> theosvoitha: try linux live usb creator
<rymax99> I've never had issues with Rufus in Windows
<rymax99> theosvoitha, if you're installing alongside windows to try it out, I'd advise fully backing up your windows install
<rymax99> (if you have anything on it you care about)
<theosvoitha> rymax99: yes i will. thanks :-)
<theosvoitha> EriC^^: Wow. this tool is great. Thanks !!!
<EriC^^> theosvoitha: yeah it looks like something out of an acid trip
<theosvoitha> EriC^^: ha ha ha.
<theosvoitha> rymax99: just a humble question. Why you mentioned that we shouldn't unzip iso's?
<theosvoitha> thanks OerHeks also for mentioning 'Rufus'. it seems good too. :-)
<coolserverguy> Hey all, im trying to get some help. Really confused about my ubuntu LXC setup.
<rymax99> there's no reason to, an ISO isn't compressed, it's just an image
<ducasse> theosvoitha: because iso images are not 'zipped' to begin with
<coolserverguy> So I have setup iptables to forward external address to my lxc containers via NAT.. its working great.
<rymax99> and most tools used to put the ISO on media won't take a folder, they only accept images(isos)
<hateball> theosvoitha: when you unzip it wont put the bootloader bits where they need to be, it will just copy files out from the image
<elias_a> markus-k: My guess is you have broken hardware.
<coolserverguy> I've also blocked out ssh on the firewall to stop ssh access, it seems to work fine shows block on port scan and i cant connect either, but when i check my logs i can see other people are still managing to access ssh and attempt brute force
<coolserverguy> How are they getting around iptables rules, its blocking me so why isn't it blocking them?
<dupondje_> Damn. Today I wanted to install Ubuntu on my new pc, but damn what a Hell!
<dupondje_> Installing it on a computer with RAID+LVM and +2TB disks :'(
<markus-k> elias_a: Thats my guess to. It shouldn't find 2 new usb devices every second out of nowhere
<theosvoitha> rymax99: i have actually been installing Non-Ubuntu distro in my USB by (1) Flagging pen drive 'bootable' (2) Saving unzipped DIstro iso's  (3) Installing and linking Bootloader. And i had been good to go.
<k1l> coolserverguy: you might want to ask #lxcontainers for lxc issues
<coolserverguy> thanks k1l not sure its lxc or iptables though
<theosvoitha> rymax99: i admit i dont feel this the right way though
<rymax99> theosvoitha, if it works it works
<theosvoitha> rymax99: :-)
<causative> just logged in to a 14.04 image that I hadn't used in a while, and ran all the updates... during the updates, grub failed to write itself to the drive.  should I be concerned, considering it rebooted successfully anyway using the grub that was already there?
<EriC^^> causative: how many hdd's do you have?
<causative> 2 plugged in to this computer
<causative> both ubuntu, one 16.10 the other lubuntu 14.04
<theosvoitha> rymax99: thanks though.
<causative> grub was trying and failing to write itself to the drive with 14.04 on it
<causative> what does that mean, just a software bug, a sign of impending drive failure, or a software bug that could mess things up?
<EriC^^> causative: type "df -h"
<EriC^^> and get the name of the disk that has your current ubuntu
<EriC^^> like /dev/sda2  . .... "/"
<causative> I can't send to this channel suddenly?
<causative> nvm
<causative> oh
<causative>  /dev/sda5
<causative> silly me, forgot the space :P
<EriC^^> causative: ok, try sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<causative> no error reported
<EriC^^> causative: ok, try sudo update-grub
<bumbar> hateball, .xsession-errors is only two lines: "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory \n cannot connect to brltty at :0"
<causative> didn't get any errors with that either
<EriC^^> causative: ok, try rebooting
<causative> k
<ducasse> bumbar: that has to do with braille devices, which you probably don't use
<causative> everything is still working fine EriC^^ , this means there is no problem?
<EriC^^> causative: yeah (Y)
<causative> thanks!
<EriC^^> causative: no problem
<ducasse> causative: EriC^^ with two ubuntu installs, isn't removing grub from one of them a good idea?
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<causative> they're on two different drives
<elias_a> markus-k: If it behaves like that you could check if the USB ports are connected to the mainboard with cables. Faulty cable causes similar phenomenon at least with Firewire devices.
<hateball> bumbar: check dmesg and the regular Xorg log also
<bumbar> hateball, dmesg has a bunch of lines like https://dpaste.de/pjn9 and not sure if that's the correct xorg log, since there's no timestamps, but it has some backtraces https://dpaste.de/sbnc
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> i have trouble with sound: https://s.mail.ru/BjSA/8W3NWJjo4 but https://s.mail.ru/F61U/M7VjLRkmW
<hateball> bumbar: what chipset are you using? it is possible the nvidia blob is a more stable experience than nouveau
<hateball> bumbar: by possible I mean likely :p
<bumbar> hateball, this: lspci | grep VGA          01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)  ?
<LACampbell> when I change my screen brightness with the media keys, it does 20% jumps. can I adjust this?
<hateball> bumbar: yea
<hateball> bumbar: I'd suggest you go into the software updater and click the drivers tab, try the nvidia blob, 367 or whatever it might be
<hateball> bumbar: or if you want bleeding edge, use the !PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-378
<bumbar> hateball, cool, thanks. hopefully that'll fix everything! :)
<hateball> bumbar: had a chance to try yet?
<bumbar> no, i have to reboot the machine and am working currently
<hateball> bumbar: which solution did you opt for? distro package or from PPA?
<hateball> bumbar: at any rate, should it fail you need only apt remove nvidia-XXX and it'll remove the blacklist of nouveau etc itself
<craptalk> guys, i edited the .bashrc file to add my PATH Variable, but i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24095655/, please help me
<craptalk> is it something that i typed it wrong?
<craptalk> or duplicate path?
<craptalk> i put it in my bashrc, because for my own use
<Ben64> what did you put in exactly
<bumbar> hateball, distro package
<craptalk> my program editor
<ducasse> craptalk: pastebin it, please
<Ben64> you put "my program editor" into .bashrc?
<craptalk> so that i could be accessible throughout my working dir
<craptalk> ducasse: i did, look up
<craptalk> ducasse: here is for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/24095655/
<craptalk> i see some duplication path
<Ben64> not the error man, the thing you did to break it
<ducasse> craptalk: that is the error
<craptalk> Ben64: what do you mean? the thing that i did, which caused this?
<Ben64> yes
<craptalk> Ben64: ah simple
<craptalk> i do this
<craptalk> PATH=$PATH:/path/to/mydir
<craptalk> export $PATH
<Ben64> what EXACTLY did you do
<craptalk> and i source it
<craptalk> Ben64: that is what i did
<Ben64> i give up
<ducasse> screw this, i'm not a dentist
<Ben64> ducasse: i don't follow
<ducasse> pulling teeth etc
<Ben64> ah
<craptalk> Ben64: i mean i gave you the point of why i am doing this, why you still dont get it?
<Ben64> craptalk: because you can't get past step 1, i'm not wasting my time to help you
<craptalk> Ben64: sure man, that would be wise
<ducasse> craptalk: pastebin the file so we can see *exactly* what's going on. what you're giving us makes no sense.
<Ben64> craptalk: read this before trying to get help on irc https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<kierqueen>  I have a queseiton, how do I delete the old repository? and do we need to register, before coming here ?
<kierqueen> I can't register sometimes
<k1l> kierqueen: what repo do you want to delete?
<ppf> kierqueen: what do you want to register?
<k1l> kierqueen: and no, you dont need to register or login to join this channel. sometimes its set temporally to regsitered users only, when there are spam bot attacks.
<kierqueen> some bitmask repo that I added using add-apt-repository what's the equivalent of apt remove for repo
<k1l> !ppa-purge | kierqueen
<ubottu> kierqueen: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<guzzlefry> Is anything likely to break if I switch my user shell to zsh?
<barnex> things that depend on bash, like rvm or nvm would require reconfiguring
<barnex> basically you'll need to port parts of your .bashrc to .zshrc guzzlefry maybe
<guzzlefry> ah
<barnex> and your prompt can look different
<barnex> other than that it's safe imo
<barnex> and even if anything breaks you can always just go back to bash
<k1l> you can change to zsh with "chsh" after install. of course you will have to look at settings you need afterwards
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kbob> BluesKaj: hallo
<BluesKaj> hey kbob
<Hanumaan> was trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 suddenly monitor is not working .. but the I can access the computer via ssh .. how to know if the upgrade process is done so that I reboot it?
<ppf> Hanumaan: i think the upgrader creates a screen session
<ppf> screen -ls to verifyt
<ppf> if so, you can attach to that session
<Hanumaan> ppf, actually it is my wrong I should have used screen .. but did not used it .. and also screen is not installed in it .. and when I try to install it says another process is using it ..
<Hanumaan> ppf, I also see this in ps "root      4264  2.1  2.7 541524 108436 ?       Ss   11:37   3:12 /usr/bin/python3 /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-2d7w7lv2/xenial --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewGtk3"
<Aurorasaura> umm if mv is the move command what is the copy command?
<ppf> the do-release-upgrade screen session is owned by root
<ppf> Aurorasaura: cp
<Hanumaan> ppf, but screen tool is not installed .. tried with sudo .. it says "screen: command not found"
<Aurorasaura> ty ppf
<Aurorasaura> would duppose there is an "{undo move" commnand haha
<scottjl>  Aurorasaura: no
<Aurorasaura> lol scottjl , I figured not
<Aurorasaura> Ty guys!
<Aurorasaura> When using the cp command it says ommiting directory /var/media/test
<scottjl> if you want to copy a directory be sure to use -r (for recursive)
<Aurorasaura> so... sudo cp -r /var/media/test var/media/test2
<Hanumaan> is there a way to know via ssh that upgrade process is complete?
<Aurorasaura> Awesome. but after doing that I can't delete the folder in windows. permission denied
<Aurorasaura> do I have to set chmod on the new folder?
<Aurorasaura> Sorry. After using the cp -r command the newly created folder has no read or write access..
<scottjl> cp -rp will preserve permissions too.
<Aurorasaura> Wait. I mean it has read access but no write access
<scottjl> you should man cp and read all about it
<scottjl> it will be set with your default permissions, so maybe read only, yes, you'll have to change the directory & files now
<scottjl> man chmod
<Aurorasaura> Your awesome. My boyfriend is the smart one haha
<scottjl> you'll probably want something like chmod -R 644 test
<scottjl> or 774
<Aurorasaura> Ty so much scottjl :D
<Aurorasaura> Yeah I will search for it haha cp -rp says invalid operation
<Aurorasaura> I was retarded... I was using rm -rp haha
<k1l> there is a "slight" difference in rm, mv and cp. better look at what you use
<Aurorasaura> wouldnt rm be "remove" mv is "move" and cp is "copy" ?
<scottjl> Aurorasaura: that's correct
<anddam> on the new ubuntu system I didn't create any gnupg key, but ran a --list-keys. Now I'm carrying over my previous ~/.gunpg and I see current ~/.gnupg on ubuntu has a pubring.kbx file that the previous, on macos, didn't have
<Aurorasaura> Haha "Slight difference"???
<scottjl> i think k1l is referring to the differences in switches you can add. best to check the man pages for each command to see the differences
<Aurorasaura> Ah haha
<anddam> should I keep that .kbx file along with old keys and db or shold I toss it and it'll get recreated if needed?
<Aurorasaura> Sorry scottjl . I am not understanding what you mean by man pages
<Aurorasaura> I am a newbie
<geirha> man rm
<anddam> that sounds unlikely, I smell troll
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: 'man pages' = 'manual pages', documentation for commands.
<k1l> !man | Aurorasaura
<ubottu> Aurorasaura: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<donald> Hello.
<dbarton> Hello donald
<donald> How to make a size of a filesystem partition highter by diminuite the partition of a personal data partition *when we make multiboot* and *when the two partitions are not adjacents*?
<anddam> and now, for another round of "Reassemble the sentence"…
<Paddy_NI> Huh?
<cfhowlett> google translate is not your friend
<Paddy_NI> What exactly does not make sense?
<Paddy_NI> Or are you just being wilfully dense?
<donald> Hmmm.
<Paddy_NI> BAH!
<anddam> donald: if you're not using LLVM (or the like) the non-contiguous space cannot be assigned to the same fs (AFAIK)
<Paddy_NI> Wrong channel
<Paddy_NI> It seems I am the one being silly
<donald> Udenrstand incrase instead of "make a size of a filesystem highter"
<donald> That: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/LLVM ?
<ducasse> donald: you need to move partitions around to make them adjacent.
<ducasse> donald: he meant lvm
<anddam> donald: no, it was a lapsus, I meant LVM
<anddam> ducasse: how do you "move" partitions?
<anddam> I mean GPT partitions still need to be physically (in LBA sense at least) contiguous, don't they?
<anddam> ducasse: ^
<donald> anddam has find my problem.
<anddam> did I?
<ducasse> anddam: gparted has an option for it iirc, i assume it deletes and copies etc.
<anddam> ducasse: sounds dangerous
<ducasse> anddam: of course it is :)
<anddam> donald: provide some actual info about the problem, like "I have a disk formatted like this and I'd like this instead"
<anddam> also you may want to check the French channel (I figure there's one)
<anddam> I mean ubuntu French channel, not ##paris
<donald> anddam: but not the answer yet;)
<anddam> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ducasse> donald: that is because you give us essentially no info
<donald> I have reducted the size of a partion for the personnal data. I want to move the free space into the filesystem of another os installed in multiboot.
<donald> How to move it?
<anddam> donald: what's the partition table type?
<ducasse> donald: the free space needs to be adjacent to the partition you want to merge it into
<donald> ducasse: it si not... :/
<donald> The partition tablke is extended
<donald> as type
<anddam> I have no idea about what that means
<anddam> I expected either "It's MBR" or "It's GPT"
<anddam> I assume you're using a PC
<donald> it is MBR
<donald> anddam
<leeyaa> hi
<donald> ducasse: did I give enough infos?
<leeyaa> I have one Ubuntu Dapper server that I really need to upgrade to a non EOL release. (I need to keep it the way it is as I can't convert it or migrate it). is it still possible somehow to upgrade from dapper, to hardy, to precise and so on ?
<anddam> donald: not at all, it's like extracting teeth from an unwilling person
<leeyaa> I remember last year I did it for another server, but it is no longer working this way
<anddam> donald: binpaste the output of       sfdisk --list /dev/sda
<donald>  How to increase a filesystem size? I decreased the partition of a personal data partition *when I made multiboot*. I did it *when the two partitions are not adjacents*.
<anddam> and that seals the deal
<ducasse> leeyaa: i think you are unrealistically optimistic, tbh
<iresf> i have installed openconnect on ubuntu 16.04 to before that i used  sudo /sbin/modprobe tun   and when i restart  the system it automatically connect to  cisco account
<iresf> how to disable it  ?
<iresf> now i dont want use tun
<donald> https://paste.debian.net/917632/
<leeyaa> ducasse: well I managed to pull it last year
<leeyaa> the dapper repos are partially up, but it cant get upgrade pre reqs stuff
<anddam> donald: sfdisk --version
<donald> sfdisk de util-linux 2.25.2
<donald> anddam
<iresf> how to disable tun  on ubuntu  ?
<donald> iresf: is tun a software?
<iresf> donald : no  its a modul
<donald> anddam: why do you need it?
<anddam> donald: repaste using     sfdisk --list --unit S /dev/sda
<anddam> donald: to figure what you're talking about, but I won't read CHS output
<ducasse> leeyaa: maybe someone in #ubuntu-server has an idea, otoh they might just tell you to make a clean install. sorry, no other idea.
<anddam> even better use --unit M
<anddam> donald: ^
<ducasse> donald: which ubuntu version is this?
<anddam> how old is dapper, version-wise?
<anddam> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<anddam> wow
<donald> https://paste.debian.net/917633/
<anddam> EOL 2009, meaning it was like 2004-ish?
<Aurorasaura> Note to self: Coffee filters IN basket prior to coffee grounds.
<ducasse> anddam: 2006, actually...
<donald> ducasse: I am changing size of the ubuntu partition from another os in multiboot
<anddam> ducasse: seems like it's yours now
<ducasse> anddam: don't want it :( especially as he's asking for ubuntu support for a non-ubuntu system
 * anddam tags-you-re-it ducasse
<donald> I use ubuntu in multiboot :)
<anddam> I'm afk
<ducasse> donald: if you do this from a non-ubuntu os, then get support from them.
 * ducasse walks away
<donald> ok
<donald> no problem
<donald> :/
<leeyaa> ducasse: I'm sure someone somewhere has dapper repos for whatever similar silly to mine reasons
<donald> I aam pretty sure I can get teh same reaction from the both non-ubuntu os es.
<leeyaa> donald: most people give up when you ask them something unconventional ;p (like my case)
<Aurorasaura> Asking for asking for submarine help when you have a plane?
<ppf> !renault
<leeyaa> I had many cases where I ask something, people tell me it is not possible and it ends up to be possible
<ppf> ah, not an ubuntu factoid :(
<leeyaa> !suzuki
<ducasse> leeyaa: it is possible, i just don't know where they'd be if they aren't in old-releases
<leeyaa> ;p
<ppf> leeyaa: nolyc | I tried to buy a Renault in a Renault shop, but there were no salesmen available, so I came  into this Ford shop. Why won't you sell me a Renault?!
<leeyaa> ducasse: they are, sort of. it fails on pre reqs
<leeyaa> ppf: lol
<ducasse> leeyaa: right, if something is missing i have no clue where it might be. which is why i suggested asking in #ubuntu-server, as they might know.
<leeyaa> thanks ducasse I will ask there
<sh0t> hi guys can anyone help...suddenly my audio does not work anymore
<sh0t> ?
<sh0t> I am on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ducasse> leeyaa: there is a channel for the repo maintainers as well, but i don't remember the name. you could ask !alis.
<BluesKaj> sh0t, did upgrade packages?
<sh0t> I only remember i desabled audio on a guest machine in vmplayer but i dont think that related
<sh0t> yes i did an upgrade lately but the problem apperead after a few reboots from the upgrade
<BluesKaj> sh0t, check alsamixer automute, if enabled then disable it
<BluesKaj> and any relevant vol ctls that are muted (MM)
<sh0t> BluesKaj, /usr/bin/amixer -c 1 sset "Auto-Mute Mode" Disabled i ran this but it still no audio
<BluesKaj> sh0t, open alsamixer in the terminal for a visual
<sh0t> BluesKaj, it seems everything is disabled and I can't enable anything
<BluesKaj> everything in alsamixer disabled ? make sure it;s alsamixer, not amixer
<sh0t> it is alsamixer
<sh0t> how can i show you a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> screenshot?
<sh0t> yeah i d like to show you what i am seeing
<BluesKaj> imgur.com
<ppf> are you even using alsa?
<ppf> isn't pulseaudio the appropriate place to look?
<BluesKaj> ppf, we start with alsa first
<ppf> bottom-up, fair enough
<sh0t> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/a/8doOX
<ppf> sh0t: hit f6
<sh0t> it does not do anything. I know it sounds stupid...but it does not
<sh0t> maybe f6 is captured by another app let me restart with gnome
<sh0t> i ll be back
<sh0t> blueking,  ppf now it works both on gnome and awesome...don't know what happened
<sh0t> ^^ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sh0t next time, aplay -l in the terminal then in alsamixer F6 and choose that card
<sh0t> Yeah but F6 would not do anything
<BluesKaj> device )
<BluesKaj> device 0
<BluesKaj> you have to choose the device/card
<BluesKaj> then sudo alsactl store
<sh0t> for instance if i hit F2 i should get SYstem information
<sh0t> BUT
<sh0t> instead i get brightness increased
<sh0t> that's why i think when i hit f6 it gets intercepted by the wm
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ducasse> sh0t: you can find out if the wm/de intercepts it with xev. if xev does not print the keysym when you hit the key, it is intercepted.
<sh0t> thanks ducasse
<sh0t> !
<ducasse> sh0t: np :)
<sh0t> so xev prints stuff on the terminal when i hit
<sh0t> F6
<ducasse> sh0t: does it print the keysym?
<ducasse> sh0t: it should say something like 'keysym 0xffc3, F6' on the third line
<sh0t> mmm it says: KeymapNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x0,    keys:  2
<sh0t> and a bunch of 0s
<ducasse> sh0t: but no KeyPress event?
<sh0t> nope! Only focusOut, focus In, and KeymapNotify
<ducasse> sh0t: then it is intercepted
<sh0t> by the wm? or By let's say the alsamixer program?
<ducasse> sh0t: most likely by the wm
<sh0t> by the wm i take it cause F7 and F8 behave similarly and they increase/decrease  the volume
<sh0t> allright thanks ducasse...
<comptekki> I have three ?'
<comptekki> ?'s
<k1l> comptekki: can you give more context?
<comptekki> 1. How to get natural scrolling working on ubuntu gnome
<comptekki> 2. no screen sleep when locking screen with ctl-alt-l
<comptekki> this is with 17.04 beta 1
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> comptekki: ^^
<comptekki> ah ok. will go there thx
<ducasse> comptekki: it's a development release, problems are to be expected.
<comptekki> these issues seem to be problems in 16.x and previous also
<comptekki> i'll ping the folks on +1 thx
<BluesKaj> sh0t, which audio chip do you have ?
<sh0t> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24096420/
<kosta7> hello ubuntu
<kosta7> i've just cleaned up 3GB of old kernels
<kosta7> lately i have been changing kernels more often than I am changing shirts
<k1l> apt autoremove will do that automatically since 16.04
<BluesKaj> sh0t, sometimes after package upgrades in the audio section the snd-hda-intel driver is unloaded, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, will load the driver and a reboot is usually required
<kosta7> well that's exactly what I am doing, I am running 16.04 LTS, who knew there would be so many kernels on LTS
<k1l> kosta7: look at ubuntu.com/usn what security issues there are to be fixed.
<BluesKaj> kosta7, run sudo apt-get autoremove once aweek or so should help keep / cleaned up
<sh0t> BluesKaj, would I need to do that at every reboot?
<kosta7> BluesKaj, yes maybe i should put it on my weekly cron
<sulfyr> k1l: does it keep the last used kernel or wipe them all?
<k1l> sulfyr: it will keep the last 2 kernels
<sulfyr> nice, thanks!
<BluesKaj> sh0t, not if you add the line , options snd-hda-intel index=0 to this file, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<kosta7> k1l, I still have 12 kernels after autoremove, maybe i should reboot and try again, i think i am not running the latest
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> thanks BluesKaj
<Frantic> Guys, I'm trying to figure out exactly what net.core.somaxconn does, but when I google for it I get a zillion articles about tuning connections and etc, but never the description of what it does
<k1l> kosta7: are that ubuntu kernels from the repo?
<Frantic> Any idea where I can find a man page or something similar of the sysctl values?
<k1l> kosta7: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kosta7> k1l, yes, whatever came with automatic updates
<kosta7> sure
<kosta7> http://termbin.com/asl5
<kosta7> that's pretty cool that you can redirect your output directly through a socket
<BluesKaj> sh0t, hope it works for you , things are chnaging fast on the 'buntus so there's no guarantee
<sh0t> yeah
<sh0t> i can see that :)
<EriC^^> kosta7: 3 kernels there still
<EriC^^> kosta7: type uname -r
<kosta7> EriC^^, i am currently on .63
<BluesKaj> ok , got some snow to push here, ...big storm last night
<BluesKaj> BBL
<genii> Luckily none here
<pavlos> kosta7, 63 appears removed (rc in the beginning
<kosta7> BluesKaj, we were lucky, we just got a little bit of snow
<BluesKaj> genii, I have 4ft snow drift across the driveway
<kosta7> ohh that's what rc means haha
<k1l> kosta7: only the "ii" ones are isntalled.
<EriC^^> kosta7: dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "rc" && /linux-image/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<EriC^^> kosta7: oh, 63 has been removed btw
<kosta7> why would it remove the kernel i am currently running ?
<k1l> kosta7: rc only means that there are the config files left
<EriC^^> kosta7: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-4.4.0-{62,64}-generic linux-image-4.4.0-63-generic+
<kosta7> yes i got it now, thank you for clearning that out
<kosta7> EriC^^, i don't want to risk that, i want to have at leats 3 kernels to choose :)
<kosta7> I already know that my current kernel won't be there on the next boot
<EriC^^> kosta7: first command will remove all rc ones, second will remove 62 and 64 and leave you with 65 and will reinstall 63 in case you need to boot into it after restarting
<EriC^^> kosta7: ;)
<multifractal> How do I find out where apt-get has put a package? I'm looking for a particular .so file called libsatlas.so
<b4r> hello
<EriC^^> multifractal: try "locate libsatlas.so"
<b4r> is this where I report the issue pasted here? https://dpaste.de/x6eY can someone help report for me?
<kosta7> EriC^^, I understand what they do :)
<EriC^^> kosta7: then why'd you say EriC^^, i don't want to risk that, i want to have at leats 3 kernels to choose :)
<EriC^^> <kosta7> I already know that my current kernel won't be there on the next boot ?
<kosta7> yes, i am talking about 63, my poor kernel is gone
<EriC^^> yes i'm saying the command reinstalls it, the 63-generic+ at the end will actually install it
<kosta7> ohh my bad, i am running 62
<kosta7> need more coffee
<EriC^^> :D
<kosta7> so it literally kept my current kernel and last 2, smarty pants
<EriC^^> yeah, not bad
<kosta7> i think i am gonna go back to freebsd, i used to reboot every couple of years and if i needed any kernel changes i would use kldload
<EriC^^> kosta7: never used freebsd, i like ubuntu though
<compdoc> so its a bad to apply updates and then reboot?
<kosta7> well Ubuntu has a good community, that's what I love about it
<ducasse> multifractal: also 'dpkg -L packagename' or 'apt-file -F packagename'
<k1l> kosta7: ubuntu/canonical offers free livepatching for the kernel for 3 machines
<xangua> And doesn't redhat has a similar tool?
<aotaointbin> rpm and yum?
<xangua> aotaointbin: livepatch
<aotaointbin> or are you talking about livepatching for the kernel :P
<aotaointbin> sorry :P
<k1l> redhat/oracle have ksplice but they dont offer a free service
<akik> ksplice is free for ubuntu desktop and fedora
<k1l> well, oracle is using ksplice, redhat/suse use kpatch/kgraft.
<k1l> akik: the technology is open source, but you need to maintain the kernelpatches yourself. that is what canonical offers as a free service.
<akik> "Oracle has made the kernel protections from Oracle Ksplice available for free to members of the Linux community for their desktop installations of Ubuntu and Fedora."
<k1l> akik: oh, i see it on ksplice now do you know since when that service is there?
<akik> k1l: no i don't remember but i tested it maybe 3 years ago
<k1l> akik: it wasnt there for free end of 2016
<kosta7> k1l, livepatch sounds pretty cool
<akik> k1l: wikipedia says as of july 2015 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ksplice
<k1l> akik: ok
<kosta7> do you guys know any good ubuntu/linux magazines ?
<ub_ubuntu> kosta7: Online resources are the best...
<matteo_> ciaoo
<scottjl> kosta7: online resources are going to be the most up-to-date.
<jayjo> I'm trying to set up a system service to start on launch. I placed a script in /etc/init.d/jupyterhub, is that enough to run sudo service jupyterhub?
<scottjl> jayjo: make sure it has eXecute set (chmod +x jupyterhub)
<jayjo> OK - it has correct permissions. When I run sudo service jupyterhub start - is there a way to get verbose output? Is that part of my init.d script?
<scottjl> your script would have to print any output you want it to have
<scottjl> or you could /etc/init.d/jupyterhub start
<jayjo> Is executing start just executing the do_start component?
<scottjl> it should. did you write this script yourself or was it supplied with jupyterhub?
<scottjl> most standard init scripts include a start, stop, restart, status command
<jayjo> It was supplied - but I can dig in and make modifications. Here is the "guide" with the sript included https://github.com/jupyterhub/jupyterhub/wiki/Run-jupyterhub-as-a-system-service
<jayjo> I don't see a status command
<scottjl> probably just wasn't included
<kosta7> jayjo, you can just create a shell script and put it in /etc/rc.local, unless you really want a service
<rayn> how to know why is explorer.exe executing. i dont have wine installed. What else could be?
<nacc> rayn: what makes you think it is executing? `pstree <pid>` may help
<rayn> nacc: it is cosumming a lot of cpu. "ps -feww|grep explorer" -> "23041  2315  2 10:40 ?        00:00:33 C:\windows\system32\explorer.exe /desktop"
<Rookiee`> hi
<Rookiee`> I am a linux admin and i am interested to do any project to imrove my linux Availability or controlling cpu limit etc
<Rookiee`> any one any idea?
<scottjl> Rookiee`: maybe try #linux  ?
<nicomachus> Rookiee`: you can limit cpu with cpufreq, idk what you mean by the rest of that.
<nacc> rayn: are you on windows? you can't run a windows executable normally in linux
<nacc> rayn: pstree will tell you what spawned that pid, but it seems buggy
<matsaman> "problem resolver broke stuff" that's a good one
<Rookiee`> matsaman: ??
<matsaman> Rookiee`: correct
<rayn> nacc no no windows. ubuntu 16.04. "pstree 23041" -> "explorer.exe───3*[{explorer.exe}]". Wnat other programs emulate windows programs?
<Rookiee`> matsaman:  what ?/
<nacc> Rookiee`: i assume matsaman is trolling and is ot anyways
<nicomachus> rayn: only Wine... PlayOnLinux does, but it does it through Wine
<nacc> rayn: what nicomachus said :)
<nicomachus> o/
<nacc> rayn: you may want pstree -p (to show pids) and then see what the topmost parent is
<aotaointbin> wine is not [an] emulator
<matsaman> Rookiee`: just a hilarious error from apt-get
<aotaointbin> Rookiee`: man nice
<Rookiee`> I said cpu laod as example
<nacc> Rookiee`: cgroups generally is probably what you should learn about
 * blueking shoots sh0t
<Rookiee`> nacc:   aotaointbin any one have any idea about docker?
<Rookiee`> what it does?
<scottjl> i love docker
<nicomachus> !info cgroups | Rookiee`
<ubottu> Rookiee`: Package cgroups does not exist in yakkety
<Rookiee`> scottjl:  what exactly it do and how its helps?
<nicomachus> oops
<aotaointbin> i'm not a fan of docker, but lots of other people love it.
<rayn> nacc: it looks it is self executing? :\ "pstree -p 23041" -> "explorer.exe(23041)─┬─{explorer.exe}(23059)                    ├─{explorer.exe}(23060)                    └─{explorer.exe}(23061)"
<scottjl> Rookiee`: go to docker.io and you can read more than you can stand about docker
<scottjl> aotaointbin: if you need what it does, it does it well.
<Rookiee`> scottjl:  can u give small example how I can use it ?/ so ,amy sy they love docker
<nacc> Rookiee`: what docker does is offtopic here really -- they have their own channel and so much documentation online
<aotaointbin> so, yes, in theory. say i want to containerize apache. but i always want security updates for apache.
<Rookiee`> I am not able to join
<aotaointbin> now what? :P
<Rookiee`> i already tried
<nacc> !register | Rookiee`
<ubottu> Rookiee`: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Rookiee`> oknye then
<rayn> nicomachus: thanks. No no wine instaled "wine ->No command 'wine' found,"
<Guest79359> Hello :)
<aotaointbin> is the www-data user a system account?
<rayn> why would upstart  start explorer? systemd(1)───lightdm(1242)───lightdm(2284)───upstart(2315)───explorer.exe(23041)─┬─{explorer.exe}(23059)├─{explorer.exe}(23060)└─{explorer.exe}(23061)
<scottjl> aotaointbin: yes.
<aotaointbin> thanks :)
<nacc> rayn: upstart is the session manager still (iirc) for the DEs
<scottjl> aotaointbin: pretty much any UID under 1000, and usually always under 500 is a system account. at least that's tradition
<aotaointbin> and presumable the www-group is a system group?
<k1l> rayn: i guess thats a wine thing
<aotaointbin> scottjl: i know, but i'm working with an image that has the www-data user/group deleted. trying to recreate them correctly.
<nacc> k1l: rayn says they do not have wine installed
<scottjl> aotaointbin: yeah i discussed them with you yesterday. ;-) the group is www-data, both user and group are www-data, and uid/gid 33/33
 * aotaointbin has terrible memory :P
<scottjl> aotaointbin: it's ok
<aotaointbin> does it need to be 33?
<scottjl> aotaointbin: it should be 33, simply because any existing files with 33:33 need to be reattached to that uid/gid
<aotaointbin> gotcha.
<scottjl> ubuntu is expecting them to be 33:33
<k1l> nacc: well, ubuntu doesnt use explorer.exe. that is clearly a wine thing.
<nacc> k1l: agreed :)
<scottjl> assuming it isn't a script or other program simply named "explorer.exe"
<k1l> rayn: "apt policy wine* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> scottjl: good point, you can also look at the pid's state in /proc, i guess
<rayn> k1l: http://termbin.com/rozh
<rayn> k1l thanks for that
<ioria> rayn, wine-staging: is installed
<k1l> rayn: "wine-staging:"
<ioria> rayn, same issue here : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=213220
<rayn> ioria, k1l : thanks a lot my friends :) . time tu purge that thing
<ioria> rayn, it's possible that it runs by itself also without any win apps running, mayb purge it
<EEzzekiel> test
<scottjl> #fail
<su_> Hello
<scottjl> hi
<su_> hei
<su_> chinaes
<finexbeer> Lenovo N22-20 it good for programming
<finexbeer> ??
<Camron> OK, I am setting a ubutu server 16.04 up which i have done before but this time i am unable to get the static ip to work... any help
<finexbeer> Lenovo N22-20 ist good for programming??
<scottjl> Camron: where/how are you setting the ip?
<compdoc> Camron, how are you setting it up?
<nacc> !ot | finexbeer
<ubottu> finexbeer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Camron> under the /etc/network folder
<scottjl> Camron: can you put your config file in a pastebin or something we can view it at? we can't just guess
<compdoc> Camron, use pastebin.com, and show us your  /etc/network/interfaces file. thats the only one you should be changing
<firesign> How can I disable the keyring for a certain user?  I don't want passwords being saved for that user.
<scottjl> compdoc: well he could be setting it up in interfaces.d...
<Camron> Here you go   http://pastebin.com/KXRb4cQ2
<Camron> im using interfaces
<RonWhoCares> How do I do this:   The suggested workaround is ti set <tt>intel_idle.max_cstate=1</tt> in the kernel parameters. So far the Lapbook works without freezes since I added this to grub startup routine.
<scottjl> Camron: what does ifconfig ens160 show you?
<compdoc> Camron, looks ok. does the interface ens160 exist? is network manager installed and fighting you?
<k1l> !nomodeset | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> RonWhoCares: use that howto to test it, instead of setting nomodeset use your parameter
<RonWhoCares> ok
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: reboot the pc, hold shift, when you get grub press "e" , in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ..... quiet splash add it
<RonWhoCares> That is the symptom I am having
<k1l> RonWhoCares: do the "one time edit on grub menu pressing e" method for testing
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x to boot it as a temp boot
<ioria> Camron, do you have  "auto lo"  and "iface lo inet loopback" in your interfaces file ?
<BluesKaj> Camron, your dns nameservers should be set in /etc/resolv.conf
<Camron> no i dont
<Camron> ok, ill do that after i get a static ip to the server
<BluesKaj> Camron, if you want static IP on your network then your interfaces file is fine , except the above
<scottjl> BluesKaj: setting the dns in the interfaces file is perfectly valid.
<Camron> i dont have a static ip.... just the loopback at the moment i will put te dns in the resolve.conf file hare i get the static ip working
<BluesKaj> Camron, otherwise you'll need NM without the static setting
<scottjl> Camron: what does "ifconfig ens160" show you?
<Camron> I have added the dns in the interface file on every system I have used
<ioria> rayn, yes, is fine ... why asking ?
<scottjl> Camron: dns-nameservers is perfectly valid. resolv.conf will be updated appropriately.
<BluesKaj> Camron, it doesn't hurt , but the best palce for nameservrs is in resolv.conf
<Camron> ok will do that
<scottjl> resolv.conf will be overwritten on boot, editing the file is pointless
<ioria> Camron,  be sure the interface is up
<ducasse> BluesKaj: it will be put in resolv.conf by the ifup scripts if listed in interfaces
<BluesKaj> scottjl, it used to be with that dumb /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf  fiel, but it's been removed
<scottjl> BluesKaj: it's still the behavior in 16.04.
<Camron> http://pastebin.com/1t4uBtJb
<BluesKaj> scottjl, hmm i thought it was removed
<ioria> Camron,  please paste ' ip a'
<scottjl> Camron: change your interfaces file from ens160 to eth0
<shubjero> I just did kernel upgrades for about 100 servers. Was updating from 3.13.0-107 to 3.13.0-111 but for about two dozen servers I'm now only getting offered 3.13.0-110 from the ubuntu repository for Trusty. Anyone know whats going on?
<BluesKaj> ok , I can't argue since I havent run 16.04 in almost a yr ...on 17.04 bata 1 atm :-)
<Camron> the server is on a vmware server
<nacc> shubjero: 111 is only in -proposed. Why are you running proposed on 100 servers?
<scottjl> change your "ens160" in your interfaces file to "eth0"
<shubjero> nacc: I'm not running proposed. Perhaps the ubuntu mirror accidentlly pushed -111 ?
<shubjero> because its gone now
<k1l> shubjero: do you have proposed enabled? that is not good because that is the testing bed for the automated testings
<nacc> shubjero: that seems unlikely
<k1l> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.111.119 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nacc> ah maybe it just migrated?
<shubjero> # grep -i proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<shubjero> root@compute5-r5:~#
<shubjero> nope!
<nacc> rmadison says that's still in trusty-proposed, but the archive might be updating right now
<Camron> when editing the file from default the ens160 was in place of eth0
<shubjero> uname -a
<shubjero> Linux compute5-r5 3.13.0-111-generic #158-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 22 16:12:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> shubjero: different mirrors?
<shubjero> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<k1l> shubjero: -security enabled on all?
<shubjero> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<shubjero> we're using this repo consistently across all servers
<Camron> i made a copy of the interface file if i copy it back it will work find using dhcp
<shubjero> we noticed a change midway through our ansible runs of updating kernels that all of a sudden 111 was no longer being presented
<aprell> Hi, whenever my ubuntu clients connects to my openvpn server, all network activity on the client slows down. Like getting a "resolving host" message in browser for 15 seconds before going through. This isn't even tunneling over the vpn; simply having openvpn running and connected causes this, and terminating it immediately fixes the problem.
<k1l> can you compare a "apt-cache policy linux-generic" from one working server and one not working server?
<scottjl> Camron: if your "ifconfig -a" doesn't show ens160 then that isn't the proper name of your interface. if it shows eth0, then that's what you should use in the config file
<scottjl> Camron: it's possible the interface was renamed on you
<shubjero> k1l: https://paste.ee/p/WVqYc
<Camron> renamed from the begining of the install... this is a new install
<akik> !cookie | scottjl
<ubottu> scottjl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<scottjl> akik: i'm on a diet.
<k1l> shubjero: can you run apt-get update on that amchine that doesnt work and test it again?
<xangua> No gluten cookie
<aprell> On a windows client, no problem with the vpn. I had a sinilar problem before with another vpn service on linux and remember it was related to resolv.conf. Any ideas for diagnosing this?
<k1l> shubjero: looks like there was pushed a 110 to security just 20 minutes ago
<shubjero> k1l: yeah man, someones messing with the repo's lol
<Camron> ens160 shows up
<BluesKaj> systemd at work there
<akik> Camron: how did ens160 show up? where did eth0 go?
<Welastevil> hi
<Welastevil> Im havin problem installing steamlauncher
<arooni> anyway to uninstall tracker-minus-fs ?  it seems like it dominates cpu on each system startup.
<BluesKaj> Camron, does, ip a | grep inet, show ens160 ?
<scottjl> akik: it ran away with the cookie
<Welastevil> Its short so Im not pastbin it ok?
<Welastevil> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Welastevil> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Welastevil> y
<ducasse> Welastevil: do you see the question in that error message?
<ducasse> Welastevil: is another apt/dpkg running?
<akik> Camron: are you trying to fix your problem on multiple channels? people use their time to help you
<k1l> shubjero: you can ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<shubjero> ok
<Welastevil> yeas
<scottjl> akik he's only in #ubuntu
<Welastevil> but I dont know the answer
<BluesKaj> unattended-upgrades no doubt
<Camron> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 int6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<ducasse> Welastevil: are you running software center while installing in a terminal, for example?
<Welastevil> mmm maybe!
<Welastevil>  let me check
<Camron> when I use VirtualBox it used wth0 when I use vmware it used ens160
<Welastevil> nope
<Camron> eth0
<Welastevil> not that I can see
<ducasse> Welastevil: ok, it could be an automatic repo update. try again in a minute or two.
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil>  and it its not working any way?
<Welastevil>  any sugestions?
<ducasse> Welastevil: if it still doesn't work, use pgrep and pkill to find the stray dpkg/apt process, and kill it.
<akik> Camron: use the interface name that your system sees in the configuration file "ifconfig -a"
<Welastevil> wow
<akik> Camron: "ifconfig -a" lists all the network interfaces that your system sees
<Welastevil> sorry man
<Welastevil>  dont know how to use that
<anddam> scottjl: how can you possibly know that?
<aotaointbin> so, i have a user account where i can use sudo without a password.
<ducasse> Welastevil: try 'pkill dpkg'
<aotaointbin> but when i sudo -u otheruser, it prompts for a password.
<scottjl> anddam: uhhh. /whois camron
<anddam> scottjl: whois will only list the channels that you and the target share
<aotaointbin> what do i do with sudoers to make it passwordless for other things?
<Welastevil> ok!
<Welastevil> now it works
 * aotaointbin reads https://www.sudo.ws/man/1.8.13/sudoers.man.html
<Welastevil>  but I got stuck on a screem
<anddam> scottjl: that's on freenode, at least. It's been like that since several years due to security reasons
<ducasse> Welastevil: that says what?
<Welastevil> got it!
<Welastevil>  got it
<anddam> Aurorasaura: hint, "NOPASSWD"
<Welastevil>  thank youuuu
<aotaointbin> yea i see that already.
<ducasse> Welastevil: np :)
<anddam> Aurorasaura: wrong nick
<arooni> spotify doesnt seem to obey media binding keys on ubuntu 16.04
<scottjl> anddam: ah. a freenode thing then. because that's not rfc spec
<aotaointbin> my user account is in sudoers with useraccount ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: SHUTDOWN_CMDS
<Welastevil> oh no exactly
<Welastevil> configuring stem
<aotaointbin> trying to keep the permissions as narrow as possible
<Welastevil>  at the terminal... but no key that I press passes it
<aotaointbin> (i.e. trying to avoid useraccount ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<ducasse> Welastevil: is it stuck or is there an error message?
<anddam> aotaointbin: seems wise
<Welastevil> no error
<ducasse> Welastevil: where are you doing this, in ubuntu software or a terminal?
<aotaointbin> ah, so, do i define a new alias Cmnd_Alias SUDO_CMD = /usr/bin/sudo
<aotaointbin> and then just make it useraccount ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: SHUTDOWN_CMDS | SUDO_CMD
<Welastevil> terminal
<Welastevil> because could nou do from the sftware update
<ducasse> Welastevil: pastebin the whole thing on paste.ubuntu.com
<akik> i wish Camron would update his status with any debugging info
<Welastevil> now its done!
<Welastevil>  sorry disturbing
<Welastevil> )))
<Welastevil> my fault...
<ducasse> Welastevil: ok, good.
<Welastevil> now its installed
<Welastevil> with a link at my desktop area bot not lounching
<anddam>  I installed nfs-kernel-server and it pulled in keyutils libnfsidmap2 libtirpc1 nfs-common rpcbind
<anddam> now I purged nfs-kernel-server but 'apt autoremove' isn't listing those as not needed anymore
<anddam> how do I find non required package installed as dependencies?
<ducasse> anddam: try looking at the reverse depends for nfs-common, as that probably drags in the rest
<aotaointbin> so, regarding sudoers, how do i make NOPASSWD: CMD_ALIAS_1 + CMD_ALIAS_2
<platz> odd behavior from a usb3 expresscard for my laptop: if I plug in a usb 2 device, it works, but if I plug in a usb 3 device, the whole system gets a cascading lag effect until i unplug the expresscard - but no messages in dmesg otherwise.
<platz> strangely the same behavior happens when booting in windows.. so maybe a hardware issue?
<scottjl> atomekk: user ALL=(root) NOPASSWD /some/command, /some/other
<aotaointbin> so i'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers and it doesn't address this specific case
<platz> on a t420 lenovo
<aotaointbin> ah, comma?
<scottjl> yes
<scottjl> sorry. tab completed wrong
<scottjl> oops. forgot my : too
<scottjl> user ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /some/command, /some/other
<ducasse> platz: try ##hardware?
<aotaointbin> so, that's for commands, but not necessarily for Cmnd_Alias i think
<scottjl> man sudoers   has lots of info
<aotaointbin> i mean, the syntax checks out, but it doesn't work :P
<platz> is there some other place i can look for log messages that would explain hard lags that wouldn't show up in dmesg?
<aotaointbin> yea, man sudoers is a bit... complicated :P
<aotaointbin> and i'm familiar with EBNF grammars, though very very rusty.
<Welastevil> it says that some drivers are missing
<rymax99> My general rule is I don't give anyone access to sudo unless I fully trust them to have root-level access on the boxc
<scottjl> ohh misunderstood. two alises on the same line. hmm. if , doesn't work. then just do two separate lines.
<BluesKaj> command aliases belong in bash_aliases
<rymax99> ^
<BluesKaj> er .bash_aliases
<aotaointbin> oh. two lines won't just have one overwrite the previous?
<scottjl> no
 * aotaointbin tries
<scottjl> sudoer's takes the first line that matches and stops. if it falls thru line 1 it will go to 2
<akik> aotaointbin: there's a complex example at the end of "man sudoers"
<aotaointbin> oh yay.
<aotaointbin> i think that works.
<aotaointbin> i can sudo sudo -u now, at least :P
<aotaointbin> but wait...
<scottjl> yeah. just something to keep in mind. the first line that matches wins. so if what you think isn't working, look above!
<qwr> join #bountysource
<aotaointbin> yea that didn't help, actually. nevermind. i'm being stupid, i think.
<aotaointbin> so, i think i was asking the wrong question.
<jason_-> hello I'm stuck in a login loop. I'm pretty sure it's related to graphics drivers/opengl/etc. Please halp. I've tried purging all drivers, reinstalling xorg everything, glx, etc.
<anddam> ducasse: that's what I did, in fact but why didn't the removal of nfs-kernel-server triggered the autoremove of nfs-common?
<aotaointbin> i have passwordless sudo for all commands, but when i sudo -u something, i get prompted.
<aotaointbin> how can i make sudo -u not prompt? :P
<scottjl> aotaointbin: user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<scottjl> but make sure that line is before some other match for "user" in the file.
<aotaointbin> it is, and it still prompts :\
<ducasse> anddam: i told you, look at the reverse depends. something that was already installed wants it.
<scottjl> aotaointbin:  log out and back in
<aotaointbin> i just did, still prompting.
<scottjl> check your file for any other reference to user. comment it out
<BluesKaj> ao reboot
<BluesKaj> aotaointbin,^
<scottjl> aotaointbin: is this the box that you "security guy" borked up on you? hah. forget it.
<aotaointbin> no other references by user (there's still a group reference further down, but it's also ALL=(ALL) ALL
<BluesKaj> aotaointbin, reboot , logout/in doesn't cut it for sudo afaik
<aotaointbin> scottjl: yea. he's insisting on keeping www-data deleted :P
<aotaointbin> BluesKaj: will try that now.
<scottjl> wtf? why?
<aotaointbin> though, admittedly, reboot in the middle of an ansible task will be :(
<scottjl> i won't expect anything on that box to work like it should.
<akik> aotaointbin: this is from man sudoers:      When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order.  Where there are multiple matches, the last
<aotaointbin> rebooting didn't help.
<akik>      match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match)
<aotaointbin> akik: ah...
<aotaointbin> let me check /etc/sudoers.d then.
<aotaointbin> nothing there..
<aotaointbin> so, the last match _should_ be   %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<aotaointbin> unless that doesn't match sudo -u usage
<aotaointbin> in which case it'd be %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<scottjl> %sudo would refer to a group named sudo
<aotaointbin> right, and user is in group sudo
<scottjl> ok
<BluesKaj> aotaointbin,, did you do, sudo visudo for, user ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<aotaointbin> okay, yea, that's it. it's the sudo group.
<BluesKaj> don't use the sudoers file directly
<aotaointbin> i put 'user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' at the end (after the sudo group lines) and that did it.
<BluesKaj> usually it should be a the 2nd last line
<aotaointbin> i think i found a workaround to mucking with sudoers.
<aotaointbin> i'll just sudo sudo -u instead of just sudo -u
<aotaointbin> root isn't in group sudo :P
<scottjl> i don't envy you having to use this guy's systems. lol
<aotaointbin> at least he provided me with his provisioning scripts so that i know what's broken.
<scottjl> fix the script and give it back to him
<aotaointbin> one man's fix is another man's security hole.
<scottjl> removing www-data isn't fixing a hole. lol.
<Nobabs27> PCG-41218L (Sony Vaio) driver support? IE switching in between GPUs
<aotaointbin> i can basically imagine that conversation, though. "there shouldn't be any user accounts that aren't necessary. period."
<scottjl> but you're adding it back because you need it, right?
<aotaointbin> yup. and he'll say "good. if you install apache, you should create www-data, but not a minute before."
<aotaointbin> oh yay. so i got this part working. now i have to figure out what kind of firewall lockdown he implemented.
<Nobabs27> I guess im asking would that work or is basically not a thing a in Linux rn because Sony?
<scottjl> iptables --list
<scottjl> i'd say he's old school, but he sounds more like assh...
<aotaointbin> $ sudo iptables --list | wc -l
<aotaointbin> 173
<scottjl> gak
<scottjl> iptables --flush
<scottjl> if he doesn't have any users, and he uninstalled all services, what does he need 173 rules for???
<scottjl> to block logins for non-existing users to non-existing services?
<arooni> how do i set up xbindkeysrc ; so that it works with a key combination; not just a single key?
<meec> arooni, did you check autokey? it might help you
<anddam> ducasse: ok, but then why wasn't nfs-common installed in first place? it got installed as dependency when I installed nfs-kernel-server
<anddam> ducasse: that's also a cryptic way to say I don't know how to look for dependencies/reverse dependencies
<p0llock> hello, can anyone help me with a bad sd card? fdisk does not find it
<nacc> anddam: reverse-depends or apt-cache rdepends
<Apachez> when did "Trashcan" change name to "Rubbish bin" in ubuntu ?
<Nobabs27> You switched to British English?
<Nobabs27> xD
<ducasse> anddam: because it might for instance be a suggestion instead of a hard depend. a regular install of that package wouldn't drag in nfs-common, but it won't be automatically removed if installed later as it fills the suggestion.
<anddam> anyway, I see systemd status for nfs-kernel-server is    Active: active (exited) since gio 2017-03-02 20:17:42 CET; 1s ago
<anddam> is it normal for it to be (exited)? I ask as this is a kernel server so maybe the unit is only used as controller or so and the process is supposed to not stay around
<anddam> ducasse: that's a good explanation, thanks
<ducasse> arooni: 'xbindkeys -d' will print a default rc file with examples
<ducasse> anddam: does it say 'status=0/SUCCESS' after main pid?
<anddam> ducasse: all 0, I assume the lowest PID is the main one
<anddam> no my bad, it's written right there
<anddam> still 0 but it's clearly shown which one is the main
<ducasse> anddam: ok, then you're good
<anddam> what would be a proper point to mount a NFS share at?
<anddam> I mean in hier
<nicman23> hello, i uploaded a new source package in launchpad (2 second today - the first is built) and i got no mail since 4 hours ago.... what gives?
<nacc> nicman23: probably better in #ubuntu-devel; but what package?
<nicman23> sway the tilling wm for wayland
<nicman23> the libs were built (wlc - the other package)
<aotaointbin> anddam: probably under /srv ?
<nicman23> anyways heading to the dev channel
<aotaointbin> depends what it's used for, really.
<anddam> aotaointbin: but I'm not going to serve anything from it
<nicman23> @aotaointbin mostly ftp / http / whatever other server files
<ducasse> anddam: tbh i couldn't care less, i use descriptive mountpoints like /backups, /storage etc as that is easy to remember
<aotaointbin> anddam: /srv is not for data that's being served. please see fhs for more information.
<aotaointbin> nicman23: sorry, was responding to anddam
<anddam> in fact I'm mounting a backup share
<ducasse> anddam: /exports used to be used often
<aotaointbin> /srv/backup seems reasonable.
<aotaointbin> but /exports isn't in fhs.
<ducasse> who cares?
<nacc> ducasse: :)
<anddam> aotaointbin: description for /src on wikipedia says exactly "Site-specific data served by this system"
<anddam> ducasse: I understand the hier-police won't come after me
<aotaointbin> indeed, and that's the verbiage from fhs also.
<nacc> yes, this whole exercise for aotaointbin has seemed rather pedantic -- from not wanting a www-user (even if someone else's requirement) to strictly following fhs
<anddam> ducasse: that was just out of curiosity, since I'm at it
<aotaointbin> that being said, /srv is typically where fhs-minded admins put their nfs shares.
<anddam> btw mounting nfs is a breeze
<genii> anddam: According to FHS, shareable variable data should be under /var. So something like /var/nfsmountname
<anddam> waaay better then setting up samba
<ducasse> anddam: they've probably got better wars to fight :)
<aotaointbin> and /var is fine too. fhs doesn't really define where nfs mounts should go explicitly.
<anddam> I was advised the other day to use NFS over samba since I was going to use linux/macos clients only
<anddam> in fact /var was what came to my mind
<anddam> will do /var/backups
<anddam> actually I setup duplicty with deja-dup to use ssh so the ubuntu client won't even mount that
<gogeta> anddam, samba is acully quit good in nix machines its on windows it drages to a crawl
<gogeta> quite
<anddam> gogeta: but the config file is a PITA
<aotaointbin> i use /mnt for my nfs shares personally :P
<aotaointbin> networking is unreliable, so nfs shares are inherently temporary imho :P
<scottjl> if your network is unreliable you have bigger problems to solve
<gogeta> anddam, if your running ubuntu/mac clients samba should not need any configs
<aotaointbin> my pci bus doesn't have backhoes cut through it nearly as often as networks do :P
<arooni> xmeetrying to set up .xbindkeyrc ; but doesn't seem to be working :|..
<gogeta> anddam, they should just see one another asuuming you have a share set
<BluesKaj> nice not to need nfs at all :-)
<anddam> gogeta: what's a share set?
<gogeta> anddam, just setting a foldar shared to the network
<Cyber_Akuma> I booted into a ubuntu livecd to format a USB drive just in case it had Windows malware on it. When I clicked format the dialog box went away, and I can see the light on my usb drive blinking, but there doesn't seem to be any kind of progress window anywhere. How can I check on it's progress?
<anddam> gogeta: no, I read it wrong
<anddam> gogeta: you meant "a samba share already set up"
<anddam> gogeta: I read "set" as noun
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: for ext4 there's a kernel process called ext4lazyinit which you can see with iotop
<anddam> that's what I don't like about samba, I use it seldom and I have to delve into the config file and docs to figure what's what, the options are not intuitive IMHO
<Cyber_Akuma> akik: I am formatting it in fat
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma, you can use gparted for a fancy gui
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: well that should happen as soon as the command exits
<Cyber_Akuma> akik: How can I tell how far it is or when it finishes though?
<ragecraze> guys i cant boot my flash drive in linux ubuntu, what to do?
<ragecraze> i made the boot options to boot from usb but it boots right to the OS
<ragecraze> please i need help
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: can you mount it?
<Cyber_Akuma> akaWolf: I can see the light is still blinking on it, I set it to do a full format
<anddam> ragecraze: I'd start with explaining things, like what's on the flash drive
<jayluxferro> ragecraze, lsblk to check if it is listed in your block list
<ragecraze> anddam there is a windows 10 copy that i want to install and remove linux completely
<BluesKaj> ragecraze, set your boot sequence to USB asfirst in your UEFI/BIOS
<nicomachus> and then try asking in ##windows
<ragecraze> bluekaj i did that already, it boots right into the OS
<anddam> ragecraze: but you do understand that the issue is with the firmware (BIOS or EFI, whatever it is) or with the flash drive content, not with the poor OS that gets booted
<anddam> klined, even
<BluesKaj> ragecraze, ask in ##windows if you want to install windows
<BluesKaj> heh
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> what configures where do packages get installed with pip on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<sobersabre> I notice they are put under /usr/local
<TheSov2> I need a little help regaurding some ubnuntu packages and lua 5.3
<sobersabre> I want to use /usr
<Cyber_Akuma> akik: It's sttil formatting so I would not be able to mount it, how can I tell what it's formatting progress is?
<sobersabre> TheSov2: please ask a question...
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: try iotop
<anddam> Cyber_Akuma: formatting doesn't take very long, also you can interrupt the process and restart, it's not like you're going to corrupt anything…
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: maybe the application you use checks all the blocks for problems
<ahsdajks> guys sorry i disconnected
<Cyber_Akuma> anddam: I set it to a full format
<ahsdajks> please i need help, i have to have windows on my pc by tomorrow morning
<ahsdajks> please i need to make my flash boot
<anddam> ahsdajks: ok, you have my permission
<ahsdajks> anddam what?
<sobersabre> ahsdajks: you have my blessing
<Cyber_Akuma> ahsdajks: And you can have my axe
<akik> ahsdajks: which windows version?
<ahsdajks> guys please help me, give me some ideas
<ahsdajks> akik windows 10 on a flash drive
<ahsdajks> akik can i just wipe the drive and then install windows on it?
<Cyber_Akuma> ahsdajks: Why aren't tou asking in #windows?
<ahsdajks> nobody is helping me in windows
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma, og full format that will take a bit
<gogeta> oh
<sobersabre> ahsdajks: you can call microsoft support. they have technical support.
<akik> ahsdajks: here's a guide on how to do it in ubuntu: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/how-to-create-a-bootable-uefi-gpt-windows-10-usb-stick-in-ubuntu/
<akik> !helpful
<gogeta> ahsdajks, windows on a flash drive is tricky you need a speical installer
<sobersabre> ahsdajks: just for your knowledge, windows is a commercial product, and it has support.
<ahsdajks> gogeta no? i did it before! but linux is just not booting my flash!
<Cyber_Akuma> gogeta: I know it takes a while, my issue is that there doesn't seem to be any kind of progress indicatior or anything, the format window just closed when I clicked format
<anddam> no, IIRC M$ has an image you can dump on an USB key to isntall W10, but you need to do that from a W system
<gogeta> ashimema_, you whant the installer or full os?
<nacc> ahsdajks: linux is not in charge of your boot device
<sobersabre> ahsdajks: btw, what do you mean "on a flash drive"? you have an SSD drive ?
<nacc> ahsdajks: that's a bios or so choice
<anddam> and all in all I think it's just a troll
<sobersabre> anddam: yes, me too.
<anddam> the nick change wouldn't have other real explanation
<akik> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sobersabre> anddam: probably some AI chatbot tester.
<akik> that's it
<aotaointbin> is there an easy way to persist a single iptables rule?
<aotaointbin> e.g. iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: by "persist" you mean to ensure it has the same ID ?
<gogeta> ashimema_, you whant the iso on a flash drive so you can install it?
<sagaserver> good eveninng all
<sagaserver> ^^
<aotaointbin> no, make it permanent across reboots.
<aotaointbin> or does that happen automatically?
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<aotaointbin> 14.04.5
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: then run: service iptables
<sobersabre> without any arguments.
<aotaointbin> unrecognized service
<ragecraze> i solved the problem with installing windows over linux
<ragecraze> its just sad that when i come for help from you guys you just make fun of me
<aotaointbin> ragecraze: that sounds unfortunate.
<scottjl> ragecraze: you get what you pay for ?
<ducasse> ragecraze: it's got nothing to do with us.
<sobersabre> sorry,
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: run: iptables<TAB>
<ragecraze> you just made fun of me instead of helping me. the solution was as simple as pressing esc instead of f10
<ragecraze> but nobody cared
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma, so what did you use to try and format it
<aotaointbin> sobersabre: ooh. iptables-save, i'm guessing?
<nacc> ragecraze: right, it had nothing to do with ubuntu
<nacc> ragecraze: as i said
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: GOOD GUESS.
<scottjl> .ragequit
<sobersabre> you can also search: apropos iptables
<aotaointbin> that just dumps it to stdout though
<akik> it's entirely possible to create the windows usb stick in ubuntu. please stop telling people to go elsewhere if their problem can be solved with ubuntu tools
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: and then it gets loaded with iptables-restore (I think)
<BluesKaj> ragecraze, different pcs use different keys for the UEFI/BIOS
<aotaointbin> right, but presumable something else is already doing that, since upon boot i have a bunch of rules locking everything down...
<aLbqqq> \partall
<BluesKaj> too slow on the draw :-)
<sagaserver> okay guys..rage is gone..any one here can help me with zimbra installation oover ubuntu server plz
<gogeta> akik, the installer yes if he whants a os image he needs a win system installed
<akik> gogeta: no. read the url i pasted earlier
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: you could have installed a wrapper around iptables, etc. shorewall or something else.
<sobersabre> then you should read the fine documentation of that tool...
 * aotaointbin sheds a single lonely tear
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: ok ?
<akik> gogeta: isn't it the usb stick installer he wanted?
<aotaointbin> yea, i'll dig around to see what's loading these rules.
<aotaointbin> thanks.
<gogeta> akik, i dunno he never answerd me
<akik> it's never easy to talk to people when they change nicks
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: I think there is a package called "iptables-persistent".
<aotaointbin> sobersabre: it's not installed, and i'm only trying to make this one rule persistent through whatever mechanism is already making everything else persistent.
<aotaointbin> but i'm tapping out for today, thanks.
<gogeta> well whoever whanted a win10 installer use a app called winusb its  make for making bootable windows 10 installers
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: look under /etc/default
<gogeta> made
<scottjl> aotaointbin: heck check rc.local that he doesn't set them all back up by hand.
<sobersabre> aotaointbin: is this your server or somebody else is managing it ?
<scottjl> aotaointbin: this guy sounds nuts. could even be in a cron job that refreshes every minute!
<scottjl> sobersabre: his SA set up a minimal ubuntu box that he "hardened" and gave to aotaointbin. guy make a wreck of it.
<sobersabre> scottjl: nothing like hardening systems against root user. very promising strategy.
<scottjl> sobersabre: the list of things the SA scrwed up seems endless
<nicomachus> Getting an rsync error... command is correct, but I get an error saying "rsync: mkstemp failed: Permission denied (13)"
<Cyber_Akuma> My flashdrive is still formatting and I have no idea how far into the format it is
<sobersabre> scottjl: we do not know what were that SA goals, so we cannot decide whether it's a screw-up, major screw up, or design ;)
<sobersabre> nicomachus: what is not clear in that error ?
<scottjl> sobersabre: from aotaointbin previous explanation, the guy screwed it all up.
<sobersabre> scottjl: well, this is his point of view.
<nicomachus> sobersabre: I don't know why I'm getting a perms error?
<scottjl> sobersabre: well from all the problems he keeps listing, i'm inclined to agree. aotaointbin is trying to make the box usable
<sobersabre> nicomachus: mkstemp is something that tries to create temporarily files. usually under /tmp, but sometimes under other places. and it depends how you're running your rsync. it could be you're inside a read-only filesystem...
<scottjl> if you hand someone a server that they can't use for the intended function because you "hardened" it. then you failed at your job because you didn't meet their needs.
<sobersabre> scottjl: how can you know aotaointbin is doing what that machine is intended to be doing?
<nicomachus> sobersabre: I should have read and write on both servers. Both locations (push and pull) are ~/Music, which is 777 for my user
<nacc> scottjl: has been helping aotaointbin for a while
<nacc> sobersabre: --^
<scottjl> sobersabre: because this is the second day he's been here asking for help. you missed A LOT of backstory
<sobersabre> nicomachus: 777 is not fo "your user", 0777 is for the whole world.
<sobersabre> scottjl: sorry, man. my congratulations: you have a lot of spare time :)
<sobersabre> nicomachus: do you have access to google search engine?
<sobersabre> nicomachus: where are you rsyncing from and where to?
<nicomachus> sobersabre: if you're seriously going to say "google it", you can leave please. I resolved the issue.
<gogeta> nicomachus, google it :)
<Cyber_Akuma> gogeta: I googled It, I am sorry that I did
<Cyber_Akuma> I had no idea they were remaking It, it's probably going to suck
<scottjl> Cyber_Akuma: because hollywood is out of ideas.
<Cyber_Akuma> ... it's STILL formatting btw :(
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma, that format should not be that long
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma, im thinking its crashed
<Cyber_Akuma> I set it to do a full format
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma, stil
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: try looking for the process tree for a mkfs process, then see what options it's using
<Cyber_Akuma> gogeta: The flash drive is still blinking though. How do I check my process tree?
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: "ps afjx | grep mkfs"
<S0bait> Hello why is the hostname of ubuntu by default in /etc/hosts?
<S0bait> Can I redirect to /etc/hosts? echo '127.0.0.1 ubuntu' >> /etc/hosts ?? i get premission denied
<Cyber_Akuma> im not sure what im seeing
<nacc> S0bait: 'permission denied' is quite clear
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: did you get a line saying mkfs on it?
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<scottjl> S0bait: because a normal user can't edit /etc/hosts, you need to be root
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: so paste it here
<S0bait> I am ubuntu
<scottjl> you need to be root
<Cyber_Akuma> 6793  8017 8016 6793 pts/1 8016 S+ 999 0:00 | \_ grep --color=auto mkfs
<nacc> !sudo | S0bait
<ubottu> S0bait: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<S0bait> Right
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: ok it's not using the mkfs command to do it (the formatting)
<S0bait> How do i redirect output to /etc/hosts?
<S0bait> i tried the echo 'asdasd' > /etc/hosts with sudo in front too
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: did you try mounting it?
<Cyber_Akuma> akik: I plugged in the USB drive, it auto-mounted, I opened it, which opened up some kind of file explorer that listed all my drives, then I right-clicked the flash drive and chose format
<scottjl> S0bait: try "sudo nano /etc/hosts"
<Cyber_Akuma> Not sure what ubuntu would use in that situation
<S0bait> I want to write this as a script
<opsssss> hi folks. error attempt to read or write outside of partition. help plsss.
<S0bait> hence i am tryig to figure out how to redirect output
<Varathron> Greetings
<scottjl> S0bait: sudo echo "#editing host file" >> /etc/hosts
<ducasse> that won't work
<S0bait> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo echo 'test' >> /etc/hosts
<S0bait> -bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<S0bait> ducasse: how come?
<ducasse> S0bait: echo 'whatever' | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<platzhirsch> I have a weird bug, Unity loads (I have the dash launcher and everything) but my background image doesn't load and I can't use the Desktop, as in see files or select something there, it's completely blocked
<scottjl> ah yeah. becuase the sudo ends at the |
<scottjl> what do i know? i never tried to echo to my host file before. lol
<S0bait> ducasse: Why does it have to be done like this?
<S0bait> ah
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: i meant that have you tried mounting it now again after formatting it?
<scottjl> because you're only elevating the echo, it doesn't go past the pipe.
<causative> I have files on a drive that are owned by user 1000, I am not user 1000 and don't have permission to access them except as root, but I want to do the equivalent of rsync -av /somedrive/files/ ~/files while changing the user from 1000 to my own user
<causative> I'm guess sudo rsync -av ... would keep them as user 1000 which is not what I want
<Cyber_Akuma> akik; The activity light is still blinking on it though
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: i'm pretty sure you'll get an error message if something is not finished. please try mounting it now
<Cyber_Akuma> Ok, how do I mount it? I only ever just used auto-mounting when I plug a device in
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: do you know the partition name? "sudo mount /dev/sdxn /mnt"
<akik> not sure if /mnt is empty in the live session
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: you could say "mkdir /tmp/sdxn; sudo mount /dev/sdxn /tmp/sdxn"
<cln_> hi
<Cyber_Akuma> it would appear as sdxn in dev?
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: lsblk will show it
<sdx23> an /dev/sdx23 appearing is generally rather unlikely...
<Cyber_Akuma> seems to be sdb/sdb1
<Cyber_Akuma> Says its either already mounted or busy....
<Cyber_Akuma> Am I supposed to try to mount the physical drive itself, or it's partition?
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: the partition. you can see the list of mounted things with "mount"
<scottjl> Cyber_Akuma: you started formatting this in ubuntu because you thought it had malware on it?
<Cyber_Akuma> scottjl: Just to be safe, because it was plugged into a windows pc that had malware on it
<scottjl> Cyber_Akuma: dd if=/dev/zero of=<usb device> bs=512 count=20480  - then throw it in your windows box. it won't be formatted and will want to format it. you should be fine.
<scottjl> sounds like somewhere your format now died/isn't working right. it shouldn't have taken this long
<Cyber_Akuma> scottjl: Even if it set it to a full format?
<Cyber_Akuma> if I*
<scottjl> is it a 512G jumpdrive?
<Cyber_Akuma> 32gb
<Cyber_Akuma> usb 2.0
<somethis> Hello room ...
<scottjl> oh jeeze no
<scottjl> hasn't that been running for well over a hour now?
<somethis> Can someone help? Trying to power down ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/888325/cant-power-down-disabling-irq-16
<Cyber_Akuma> About, yeah
<Cyber_Akuma> just unplug it then?
<scottjl> yeah. i'd say sommething went wrong.
<scottjl> shrug. if it were me, i'd unplug it.
<scottjl> you can spend another hour trying to figure out what went wrong, or you can just go format it again in windows and get on with your life
<Cyber_Akuma> I just unplugged/replugged it then used gparted
<scottjl> there ya go
<scottjl> same difference
<somethis> Any suggestions? Would it help to update the Bios?
<scottjl> what does shutdown -h do ?
<scottjl> or a plain old halt ?
<somethis> scottjl: neither shutdown nor halt works ...
<somethis> scottjl: it hangs on a line Disabling IRQ #16
<scottjl> yeah it's the bios
<somethis> mhmm ... urgh
<somethis> never did an update on ubuntu
<RonWhoCares> The command I found for my Ubuntu 16.10 freezing didn't work.  The resolution I found didn't work
<RonWhoCares> The hard drive is getting stuck
<RonWhoCares> Ubuntu seems to be getting stuck on the SATA hard drive.  The hard drive in question isn't more than 2 weeks old
<claben> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<k1l> RonWhoCares: what do you see in syslog or syslog.0.log in /var/log/ after next reboot?
<RonWhoCares> k1l: I've restarted several times.  I am just making you a pastebin
<k1l> RonWhoCares: if you dont know what happened, then look into the syslog after the crash.
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Behold @ http://pastebin.com/LEn9pg8Q
<Fleuv> Hello since a few days ago my wired internet connection is very unstable. I noticed a few things in my log files, have a look: http://pastebin.com/6kU1pmPA What does this mean and could this be the cause?
<venoming> Why do I get "sudo: start: command not found"
<venoming> when I try to start a daemon?
<ppf> Fleuv: what ubuntu is this?
<ppf> venoming: how do you try to start a daemon
<venoming> sudo start app
<Fleuv> ppf, 4.8.0-40-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 23 16:01:19 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ppf> Fleuv: which ubuntu version, i mean
<Fleuv> 16.10 (latest)
<ppf> okay
<k1l> RonWhoCares: i dont see an error there
<RonWhoCares> k1l: What about line 80
<k1l> venoming: sudo service app start. but that app needs to have init scrpts then
<RonWhoCares> k1l: In fact lines 80-82  point out a timeout I experienced
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok, are you sure the disk is alright?
<ppf> venoming: sudo systemctl start app
<RonWhoCares> k1l: It is brand spanking new, but I am not confident it is ok
<venoming> it says I need some service file
<venoming> I have a conf file
<k1l> RonWhoCares: you can use smartmontools to check the smart data of the disk.
<ppf> venoming: what service is this
<k1l> RonWhoCares: hdds dont get extensive testing anymore. so new doesnt mean without errors. the manufacturers just send out and if its broken then you need to rma it
<venoming> ppf, I was following a tutorial. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-serve-flask-applications-with-gunicorn-and-nginx-on-ubuntu-14-04#create-an-upstart-script
<ppf> RonWhoCares: check the status of the failed service
<__Yiota> venoming you don't need an upstart script
<ppf> and check why swap is timeouting
<venoming> __Yiota, I am quite new to be honest, not sure what I need then :)
<ppf> venoming: link doesn't work for me
<venoming> ppf, that's really weird works for me :(
<venoming> just clicked it
<ppf> 404 here
<__Yiota> 200 here
<__Yiota> repaste from browser https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-serve-flask-applications-with-gunicorn-and-nginx-on-ubuntu-14-04#create-an-upstart-script
<RonWhoCares> k1l I will do so.Disk is frezing rght now.
<ppf> nope
<__Yiota> venoming did you make the .conf file?
<venoming> __Yiota, yes
<__Yiota> in /etc/init/app.conf ?
<venoming> yes
<k1l> RonWhoCares: can you please run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ppf> venoming: what ubuntu are you on
<venoming> ppf, 16.04
<__Yiota> it should be `sudo start app`
<RonWhoCares> k1l: This is the SMART data for the disk http://picpaste.com/Hitachi_1tb_SMART_Data-rYBMDWLH.png
<k1l> venoming: ubuntu doesnt use upstart since 16.04. it uses systemd
<__Yiota> k1l has your answer
<venoming> so I don't need the conf file and need something else?
<ppf> you need a systemd unit
<RonWhoCares> k1l http://termbin.com/odvf
<egyptian_> hi - is there a method to save the running/current routing table to disk to make it persistent across reboots?
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "free -m | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonWhoCares> k1l: http://termbin.com/v0oh
<ppf> RonWhoCares: you're running out of memory there
<RonWhoCares> ppf: I have an 8 gig memory update happening; The SWAP partition is on the desk I am speaking of
<k1l> RonWhoCares: the oomkiller is running several times, which means you are out of memory and it looks at what program to kill
<RonWhoCares> ahhhhhhhh
<ppf> yes, you've got no swap because it didn't come up during boot
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ppf> and you're running out of memory hence
<ppf> 8gig is a bit short for chrome :)
<RonWhoCares> http://termbin.com/k3cw0
<RonWhoCares> 8 gig is the maxout of this mother board.  I created the swap partition to the maximum size available
<RonWhoCares> The 8 gig is presently in the mail to me; The computer is running on 4
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok, the hanging you see is because it is looking for the swap partition which is not included anymore
<RonWhoCares> oh
<RonWhoCares> How do I get it back?
<RonWhoCares> It is there
<k1l> RonWhoCares: or to be more precise: it looks for sdc7 as swap, but its sdb7 now
<fory> hi guys, got a strange problem, i can connect via SSH during the initial of the boot then it seems i get a message like this "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (tulip): transmit queue 0 timed out" and i cant access the server anymore... the server cant even ping its own gateway... can someone assist?
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonWhoCares> http://termbin.com/6dq7
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok there is the issue: in fstab it says sdc7. did you change hdds recently?
<RonWhoCares> k1l: There is an SSD for Grub and Linux; /usr , /home and the swap partitions are on the 1tb hdd
<RonWhoCares> That is what you are seeing
<ppf> that's why one uses UIDs over device names
<k1l> RonWhoCares: yes, but i want to know why its not sdc7 anymore but sdb7. which means a) you changed disks or b) the mainboard changes the order (which is more complicated to handle)
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "sudo blkid  | nc termbin.com 9999"
<venoming> How do I activate a virtualenv in systemd service file? The answers on SO say to only use the bin of the virtualenv but I need to activate it to export the needed environ variables for my app
<pepermunt> hallo
<RonWhoCares> k1l: There may be an easy explanation for this: I changed the CPU from an i3 to i7 m600 yesterday.
<RonWhoCares> k1l: http://termbin.com/flyf
<Fleuv> Hello since a few days ago my wired internet connection is very unstable. I noticed a few things in my log files, have a look: http://pastebin.com/6kU1pmPA What does this mean and could this be the cause?
<pepermunt> where is nederlanders chanel?
<k1l> pepermunt: #ubuntu-nl
<ppf> venoming: using the venv's python interpreter should suffice. what more environment do you need?
<pepermunt> thank you
<venoming> ppf, when I activate the venv it auto runs its postactivate script where I export environment variables
<ppf> i don't follow
<ppf> can you paste your unit?
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "sudo blkid /dev/sdc7 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> RonWhoCares: i wonder why it doesnt have a full uuid
<RonWhoCares> k1l: I've got an error to the latest command: Use netcat.
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok, so that means no input
<RonWhoCares> ok
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "sudo blkid /dev/sdb7 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> sorry, had a typo
<venoming> ppf, if I just use the correct python interpreter that's all fine and dandy. But virtualenv is not activated. Activation of the virtualenv executes a script called postactivate
<RonWhoCares> k1l: http://termbin.com/xy9t
<venoming> in this postactivate I placed export commands to export environment variables
<ppf> venoming: my question was what more of the environment do you need
<ppf> okay, you can export those in the unit
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok, use "sudo nano /etc/fstab" change the swap to sdb7. then press ctrl+o to save the change and ctrl+x to exit.
<k1l> RonWhoCares: then run "sudo mount -a" to rerun the fstab that will include swap again
<venoming> ppf, well I export things like whether this is dev machine or not and secret keys for flask, database URI
<ppf> venoming: so?
<venoming> ppf, so I need to launch that script somehow :D
<ppf> if it's too many for the unit, there's also an EnvironmentFile= setting
<RonWhoCares> k1l: This is after making doing the steps above: http://pastebin.com/mixNiCww
<venoming> ideally I would like to do "workon myenv" before launching
<k1l> RonWhoCares: yes, save that
<RonWhoCares> k1l: That is how fstab loaded the 2nd time; I made no changes
<ppf> venoming: i don't really understand what your environment is doing. but it sounds like you're (ab)using it as a configuration file for your python app?
<k1l> RonWhoCares: what?
<venoming> ppf, well, were else what I put the DB credential for example?
<venoming> ppf, can I do "ExecStartPre=workon myenv"?
<RonWhoCares> k1l: After I did    "sudo mount -a" to rerun the fstab    I re-did "sudo nano /etc/fstab"  to check the results.  That is what is in there now
<ppf> venoming: in a configuration file
<k1l> RonWhoCares: after you changed it to sdb7 inside the fstab before?
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Correct
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok, then that makes sense
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "free -m | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonWhoCares> http://termbin.com/ygy8
<ppf> venoming: and no, the environments of the Exec*= hooks are selfcontained
<k1l> RonWhoCares: still no swap enabled
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Is rebooting needed?
<k1l> RonWhoCares: "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonWhoCares> k1l: http://termbin.com/z88t
<k1l> RonWhoCares: sudo swapon /dev/sdb7
<RonWhoCares> Done
<RonWhoCares> k1l: EUREKA!    Swap:         65530           0       65530
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Is that 'swapon' going to stay?
<Zythyr> Need help. My Ubuntu 16 boots to a black screen when using a low resolution mointor. When I use a high resolution mointor it boots perfectly fine.
<k1l> RonWhoCares: i dont know why the mount -a isnt working. but that could be an systemd issue
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Is the next step to do a reboot
<k1l> RonWhoCares: to test, yes. look at free-m afterwards if swap is working
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> Back in less than 5
<fory> what exacly needs to be disabled when doing preseed so that ubuntu doesnt try to get stuff from the web ?
<fory> my machines end up always with different versions when they should just be pulling from our internal repo!
<RonWhoCares> k1l: It is still present
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Swap:         65530           0       65530
<RonWhoCares> k1l: In fact it booted quickly this time; previous boot ~2 minutes
<k1l> RonWhoCares: ok
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Could changing the CPU have caused this
<k1l> RonWhoCares: yes, because it doesnt look for partiions that are on other places
<RonWhoCares> ok
<k1l> RonWhoCares: i guess you taken out a disk. because sdc7 meant it was the 3rd disk. and you now have 2 disks
<RonWhoCares> k1l: I don't have the external USB hard drive connected at present
<k1l> RonWhoCares: could be this caused the reordering
<RonWhoCares> Maybe the BIOS tried booting off the external USB hard drive and this shifted the ordered
<mikeymop> mysql -u root -p gives me an error
<mikeymop> odd, tried again and it worked nvm
<mikeymop> sudo mysql_secure_installation
<somethis> Where can I find the update file for Ubuntu ... Bios Vendor: American Megatrends Inc. Version: V17.1 ??
<somethis> ... update tool?
<ppf> somethis: at you're manufacturer's place
<k1l> somethis: ask the manufacturers support what OS they support for their flashtool
<ppf> *your
<ppf> it's late :(
<somethis> ok ... no prob
<somethis> the bios manufacturer refers to the mainboard manufacturerr ... argh ;-)
<Fleuv> Please does someone know what's going on, I've got connection problems. At speedtest.net I noticed that my ping varies between 40 and 130+. My download speed varies between 0 and 300mbps and my upload speed is always about 25mbps.
<lerner> how do I add bpg support to my computer?
<k1l> somethis: most times they only support dos or windows. new mainboards can flash the update just from a data usb stick inside the bios itself.
<somethis> k1l: yes, it says so in the bios menu ...
<somethis> k1l: it's just that I can't find the file I need for that purpose.
<somethis> k1l: posted here, before ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/888325/cant-power-down-disabling-irq-16
<k1l> somethis: you need to get the matching file from your mainboard maker.
<ReimuHakurei> [16:31:19] <somethis> the bios manufacturer refers to the mainboard manufacturerr ... argh ;-)
<ReimuHakurei> that's because each BIOS is customized by the motherboard manufacturer.
<ReimuHakurei> the BIOS vendor just provides a codebase, and the motherboard manufacturer customizes it to work on their specific hardware.
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: ah, ok. that makes sense ...
<lerner> is it safe to install this? http://bellard.org/bpg/
<ReimuHakurei> somethis: what motherboard are you trying to update the BIOS on?
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: ok, I'll try to figure out what mainboard I have ...
<ReimuHakurei> it'll usually be somewhere in dmidecode
<ReimuHakurei> if you wanna pastebin all of dmidecode i can take a look for ya.
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: ok ... I'm at it
<ReimuHakurei> is this a prebuilt system, or a custom build?
<ReimuHakurei> if prebuilt, what manufacturer?
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: custom ... :-D
<ReimuHakurei> sudo dmidecode | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ReimuHakurei> ^that'll pastebin it for ya
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: oops, did this already ... http://pastebin.com/9jbePz42
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: ok, too?
<ReimuHakurei> yeah np
<ReimuHakurei>     Manufacturer: MSI
<ReimuHakurei>     Product Name: H55M-E23(MS-7636)
<ReimuHakurei> there ya go
<ReimuHakurei> https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/H55ME23.html
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: nice, nice!! Thanks
<ReimuHakurei> let's see what MSI says about BIOS updates
<ReimuHakurei> looks like there are a few updates
<ReimuHakurei> Add buzzer beep warning message with memory unplugged. Update LAN PXE ROM. Fixed system request for password to enter BIOS randomly.
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: ... ok, checking, too
<ReimuHakurei> ^ there's what MSI says they changed since your version
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: oh no, that's it?!? :-D
<babs__> Sony VPC Stamina/Speed switch on Linux?  Anyone?
<ReimuHakurei> somethis: yep. looks like you'll need DOS to update it.
<ReimuHakurei> i usually use a small flash drive and a FreeDOS USB image to do that
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: there's an explanation online how to do that ...
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: I'll give it a shot ;)
<ReimuHakurei> good luck!
<somethis> ReimuHakurei: Thank you so much!!
<ReimuHakurei> np
<ReimuHakurei> here's a rundown of what you'll do:
<ReimuHakurei> create FreeDOS USB drive, copy the BIOS file and the flasher program to it, disable UEFI in your BIOS, boot from the flashdrive
<ReimuHakurei> run:
<ReimuHakurei> AFUD4310.EXE A7636IMS.H40
<ReimuHakurei> and do not under any circumstances interrupt the BIOS update while in progress
<ReimuHakurei> your BIOS, being an LGA1156 mobo, may predate UEFI so you may not need to disable it.
<sysysy> hi
<sysysy> i can ping 192.168.1.1 but i cant browse it
<ReimuHakurei> does the device at that address have a webserver active?
<ReimuHakurei> Have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<sysysy> no
<k1l> sysysy: does it offer something to browse?
<sysysy> k1l, i get timeout in browser
<k1l> sysysy: is there a webserver on that ip/machine?
<sysysy> no
<k1l> so what do you want to browse in the browser then?
<sysysy> its just a simple tplink
<k1l> sysysy: if it doesnt offer a webservice there is nothing you can browse
<ReimuHakurei> so if there is no webserver running, why would you expect a web browser to do anything?
<sysysy> i want to do configuration in my modem
<k1l> sysysy: then read the manual of that machine how to do that
<sysysy> k1l, it said that the ip is 192.168.1.1
<sysysy> my ip is 192.168.1.12
<sysysy> there are in same range
<sysysy> but i can ping 192.168.1.1
<sysysy> and cant browse 192.168.1.1
<causative> this is a router, sysysy ? perhaps reboot it, or do a factory reset, maybe it is broken
<causative> are you sure it's your router and not just another computer on your network though
<nacc> sysysy: does your modem run a webservice?
<nacc> sysysy: you said above it does not. so i'm not sure why you're asking #ubuntu for help?
<sysysy> if i do factory reset i will lost my configuration
<rymax99> Modem or router, there's a difference
<rymax99> Most store-bought modems have no real configuration options
<nacc> this is a larger issue than that, afaict
<causative> unless they are modem-routers
<nacc> sysysy has said there is no web-service running
<sysysy> rymate1234, i had connection to it before
<nacc> it is nonsense to then complain you can't browse the device's IP in your browser
<rymax99> I've yet to see any store-bought or ISP provided modem made in the last 10 years without a web service running
<nacc> rymax99: we can only go off what people say
<rymax99> right :P
<sysysy> i connected to modem before and i did configuration
<nacc> rymax99: and in any case, it's not Ubuntu's issue if the device is broken in some way, either
<Fleuv> Hello since a few days ago my wired internet connection is very unstable. I noticed a few things in my log files, have a look: http://pastebin.com/6kU1pmPA What does this mean and could this be the cause?
<Zythyr> Need help. I am running Ubuntu 16. I installed the Nvidia drivers becasue my desktop has Nvidia Ion graphics card. After installing these driver, I no longer have fb0 device listed under /dev/
<rymax99> sysysy, look up it's manual online on how to access it
<pavlos> sysysy, http://192.168.1.1/ should prompt for username/password
<rymax99> it's more than likely to be configured via a web service and if you're unable to access it then try another device or do a hard reset, further from that, it's not an issue meant for this channel
<sysysy> The connection has timed out
<k1l> sysysy: ask the tp-link support what the issue is.
<sysysy> i got username and password for this before but i get connection has time out now
<rymax99> sysysy: <rymax99> it's more than likely to be configured via a web service and if you're unable to access it then try another device or do a hard reset, further from that, it's not an issue meant for this channel
<pavlos> sysysy, remove the power from the router, count 5, re-plug. Maybe your router needs a reboot
<sysysy> pavlos, do i lost configuration in this way ?
<pavlos> sysysy, no
<JustMozzy> hello. does anyone have a clue how to install solr as a service on ubuntu 16.04? I found only one guide that has been posted everywhere but it is useless as it is outdated
<pavlos> JustMozzy, does this help? ... https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-and-configure-solr-on-ubuntu-1604/
<JustMozzy> pavlos: that's exactly the outdated guide :)
<jamal> hi, please help
<jamal> how i can put my public ip in "interfaces" for enable the "heartbeart" in this node?
<jamal> i try to make a ha wan with "heartbeat + drbd"
<pavlos>  jamal pacemaker/corosync have their own config files
<pavlos>  jamal this might help, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-high-availability-setup-with-corosync-pacemaker-and-floating-ips-on-ubuntu-14-04
<theskillwithin> during apt-get i get this warning W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jcfp/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-armhf/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file).  how do i find out what this is?
<theskillwithin> (ReadyNAS)
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: what did you add to your sources.list file?
<k1l> theskillwithin: that doesnt have armhf packages
<k1l> theskillwithin: you added a wrong PPA
<theskillwithin>  /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jcfp/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<tgm4883> Do ReadyNAS even run Ubuntu?
<theskillwithin> i don't think mine does
<theskillwithin> im kind of concerned, do i just remove it, or change it, i dont know what this thing is
<k1l> theskillwithin: this is #ubuntu and ubuntu PPAs only work with ubuntu
<bray90820> tgm4883: https://nerdyness2012.wordpress.com/2015/03/31/installing-ubuntu-14-10-server-on-a-netgear-readynas-ultra-duo-v2/
<tgm4883> bray90820: nice
<k1l> theskillwithin: i dont know what OS you run or what howto you followed there
<bray90820> tgm4883: What I wanna try and do is install ubuntu on a qnap
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: ok it's that kind of stuff. I don't help with that
<theskillwithin> is there a way to find out what this "lucid" program is tho?
<k1l> theskillwithin: lucid is a ubuntu release
<theskillwithin> oh ahaha
<tgm4883> theskillwithin: remove the SABnzbd+ plugin/module that you installed
<tgm4883> hopefully it cleans up after itself
<Perigee> Hi, I'm trying to boot the installer, but I get a black screen a few seconds into the boot. This is from USB on a system with ab Nvidia graphcis card. Any ideas?
<k1l> !nomodeset | Perigee
<ubottu> Perigee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Perigee> k1l, Thanks
<alien__> someone recommend me stable version
<alien__> I am currently a business 16:04
<alien__> complete with bugs
<Bashing-om> alien__: What is the issue ?... release 16.04 is the Long Term Support release and is stable :)
<alien__> Almost nothing works as it should
#ubuntu 2017-03-03
<alien__> everything crashes
<iresf> and i want to know is there additional driver to install in guest based on kvm   ?
<k1l> alien__: we can only hepl to fix specific issues. if you just want to rant this is the wrong place
<alien__> Mozilla only open а процесора ми вече е на 100%
<Zythyr> Need help with Ubuntu 16 LTS. I am using fbi (framebuffer image viwer) to display an PNG image in fullscreen mode. This command displays the image in full screne mode to /dev/fb0 or a device I select. When using generic drivers (Nouveau), I already have a /dev/fb0 device and fbi command works fine. HOwever, when I installed Nvidia drivers (v340), the /dev/fb0 device is no longer present. Thus
<Zythyr> when I use the fbi command to display an image to framebuffer, I get error that /dev/fb0 device not found.
<alien__> and processor it is already on 100%
<alien__> Just suggest something lighter
<k1l> firefox is not very light
<iresf> i want to know is there additional driver to install in guest based on kvm   ?
<alien__> I spent many years with 11.10 and worked perfectly
<k1l> alien__: if that is the hardware you still use then you want to use Lubuntu
<alien__> geForce GT630
<Bashing-om> alien__: 12.04 ++ (u)buntu requires significant resources to operate at an acceptable level . Ya got the hosses ? What shows ' free -m ' with your nornal apps running ?
<alien__> 4 Gb ram
<alien__> its bad?
<k1l> no
<alien__> versioned something in which I pull up to now
<alien__> not working
<alien__> excuse my bad English
<k1l> alien__: i dont understand what your issue now is. maybe there is another channel with your native language that can help you better
<alien__> I am from Bulgaria
<k1l> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<alien__> thanks
<alien__> I had to marry for Nixie Pixel
<alien__> :D
<Epx998> if I have a HD that is not being detected during a pxe boot - whats the best way to determine which driver i may need to load ?
<tgm4883> iresf: you mean like how vmware  has guest tools?
<iresf> tgm4883 : yes
<tivopin> Stupid amerikan vote trump a Russian spy
<tgm4883> iresf: if your guest is windows, there are additional drivers you can install
<k1l> tivopin: this channel is only for technical ubuntu support. not any political statements.
<tgm4883> iresf: if you're guest is windows, I generally grab and mount the ISO from here and then install the drivers via the device manager  https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Windows_Virtio_Drivers
<iresf> tgm4883 : my guest is kali linux
<tgm4883> iresf: ah, then I don't think any additional drivers are necessary
<Zythyr> Need help. I am running Ubuntu 16 LTS. I connected a monitor which has a low resolution which only supports 1280x800 or 912x1140. When I use this monitor, I end up getting stuck at a black screen and unable to boot into Ubunut.
<iresf> tgm4883 : but it is not fullscreen
<iresf> i want it to be fullscreen
<tgm4883> iresf: have you tried changing the resolution?
<Al3xG0> how to solve problem http://image.prntscr.com/image/d56070acac964970809a7284df348700.png
<k1l> Al3xG0: windows doesnt clean shutdown. boot to windows and set it not to use "fast reboot" setting for that hdd
<tepas> hola
<tepas> soy nuevo en este sistema  he usado wifislax y kali
<pavlos> !es | tepas
<ubottu> tepas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> tepas: for kali support ask #kali-linux
<tivopin> You lied
<tm_> I have installed Ubuntu on my desktop, but it is not finding the wifi, so I am trying to connect via usb wifi (Realtek). I have a driver folder with different files. How do I install it?
<k1l> Al3xG0: you can try to run "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2" but this is your own risk then
<Al3xG0> k1l what select dir mount?
<Al3xG0> is possible?
<k1l> Al3xG0: i dont understand what you mean
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jiejweejwe> guys how are you?, can someone help me to fix this error?
<jiejweejwe> http://pastebin.com/90aC27DQ
<jiejweejwe> ¿How can I fix it?
<Aurorasaura> I just want to clarify.. adding a hard drive to a lvm wont affect any data currently on the lvm right?
<tesla__> hello
<tesla__> Someone can help me?
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: What results - If ya have networking presently - from ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager-gnome ' ?
<Bashing-om> !ask | tesla__
<ubottu> tesla__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tesla__> Hello there, im new using this irc, someone can help me haha?
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: Im trying to install a VPN and I cant
<jiejweejwe> Bashim-om when trying to install, it says what the pastebin link says
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Sorry - not - I have no VPN current experience - I do not know how networking is set up .
<Herdo> Does #ubuntu-beginners still exist?
<Bashing-om> Herdo: Here works for all levels of experience :)
<Herdo> Bashing-om ok thanks
<tesla__> Someone can help me? hahah
<Bashing-om> Herdo: Just ask .. or lurk and see what you pick up .
<tesla__> i feel a little weird using this
<tesla__> just how i can use this irc
<Bashing-om> tesla__: Just ask a question that is topical for the channel .. some one will answer .
<Epx998> if I add a driver to my initrd.gz for a kickstart, is there a way to verify the module was loaded?
<tesla__> Why linux?
<dimisdas> I think tesla's having fun
<tesla__> no fun, just asking cuz im new using linux
<tesla__> so i want to know all the things good, to use linux
<Bashing-om> tesla__: Linux, because it works .. and millions of great progammers make sure it does . Free as in beer !
<anonymous9083092> what?
<goldfinger> Free as in open
<jiejweejwe> guys Im having problems almost every time I want to install a program
<jiejweejwe> ¿How can I check the sources of information are the correct ones?.
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Do you have connectivity ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: let me check
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/TbSy78hh
<Epx998> do harddrives generally need a driver if not detected on a install?  other harddrives work
<dimisdas> Are you IRCing through said machine?
<dimisdas> jiejweejwe:
<Bashing-om> Epx998: What is required is a file system of some type on the hard drive to be detected .
<jiejweejwe> dimnisdas: what do you mean?
<fishcooker> how to paste image here?
<jiejweejwe> imgur
<kk4ewt> you put it on an imagebin and paste the url here
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: You know you do not paste into here . use a pastebin site.
<Bashing-om> !paste ! fishcooker
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !paste | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Epx998> Bashing-om, i tried megaraid but that didnt work
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: can you help me? http://pastebin.com/TbSy78hh
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: That do say you can talk to the net . so again - what is the particular issue you are experiencing ?
<Bashing-om> Epx998: ' sudo parted -l ' in a pastebin site - let's see what you are working with .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: for example every time I log into my user I get the warning that the system has an error. This happens all the time and I have already updated my system several time, with Ubuntu Software manager and also the typical command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Epx998> Bashing-om: I am working on a kickstart, the ubuntu-installer is not detecting the drive.  Trying different modules to see if any will work - so there is no parted command atm
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: File system errors ?? Then ya need to run fsck on the file system .
<Bashing-om> Epx998: Nope never messed about to this time with kickstart in linux . No help here on that .
<tgm4883> jiejweejwe: it would help if you could paste the error information somewhere
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: one common error that happens all the time is that Mozilla and Thunderbird crashes
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: I dont know wht
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Remains - too vague to make an opinion . Run a file system check just on general principles ?
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: Yes sorry, Im new. ¿How can I check this file system check?. I'll do it inmediatly
<Epx998> should fdisk -l see all drives seen by the bios, regardless if there is a driver module loaded for it or not?
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Boot a liveDVD and show us ' sudo parted -l ' so we identify what the system partition(s) are .
<Bashing-om> Hinsbart: ^^ a liveDVD such that the target is not mounted . can not run a file system check while the system is in use .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/gSD3tg3r
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: can it be a live usb drive?
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Look'n .. and yes a USB will do nicely also .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: ok. Is it 100% necessary to obtain the output from a live medium?. Im doing a lot of things now on the pc :) lol
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: No, not to look .. but if one were to "fix" then yes worl from another source . In your present case " Error: /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt: unrecognised disk label " I do not know how to help as I have no encryption experience .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om :( Can you take a guess on how to fix it?. Im more interested on fixing the Mozilla and Thunderbird problem which crashes regularly
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Fixing swap will in all likely hood fix Mozilla and T-bird . As both require a lot of resources .. these might require access to swap to work .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: How can I do this? ¿Can I eliminate SWAP? so the problem is gone forever?
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: As I saud . no encryption experience . can not further advise .
<Bashing-om> said**
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: ok :( ¿Any forum where I can ask this? or maybe apply the solution of an un-encrypted disk
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om. it should be the same
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Wait here -- others here do have some experience with encryption - . but that does have a level of difficulty that in somne cases can not be overcome . Encryption is the nature of that beast .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: I understand can you hook me up with some of those guys? I'll really appreciate it because aparte of probably solving my problem I would learn from them
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: Sorry, I have no interest in ncrytion, and do not know that those I consoert with do either . Wait here and see if these postings get picked up from one who does know .
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: ok no problem, thank you very much for your gelp :)!
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om:*help
<Bashing-om> jiejweejwe: We have come a ways . we now know where the problem lies .  Just no known fix for it :)
<jiejweejwe> Bashing-om: ;)
<Aurorasaura> I just want to clarify.. adding a hard drive to a lvm wont affect any data currently on the lvm right?
<Aurorasaura> Sorry I asked this before but had to run to the store
<plgos> hello
<rangergord> Hi. I'm on 16.04 desktop. I have a program that won't run unless I use the --disable-gpu parameter. I want to add this program in a shortcut on the Unity Launcher (left-side vertical bar). What is the way to create a launcher? What I tried: 1) Right-clicking in the Launcher does nothing. 2) Searching the main menu for "launcher", "shortcut", etc returns no results. 3) Running the app from the
<rangergord> CLI, then right-clicking it in the Launcher and saying "lock to launcher", does not work, because the next time the app is launched, the parameters are ignored. 4) There is no way to edit a locked launcher's parameters.
<rangergord> 5) The wiki's information is out of date, and the instructions there don't work
<rangergord> come on Linux why are things this way in 2016 :(
<blackman2> expelled something like 200 times through history, but it's never the fault of the jew bankers (laugh).
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/unity-launcher-intro.html
<rangergord> thanks, reading now
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Spark> hi, i did apt-get upgrade and now i hear no sound through my speakers.  the sound config looks good though http://pastebin.com/Fnv7zUcv
<OerHeks> same info as 2016
<Spark> any idea how to debug this?
<rangergord> OerHeks: regarding the 1st link, none of the guides are about how to add parameters to the command. I'll check out the 2nd link now.
<OerHeks> create your own launcher, in your /home/ or systemwide..
<dimisdas> Spark: Active Port: analog-output-headphones
<dimisdas> Spark: are you listening through headphones jack?
<Spark> hmm i'm not sure
<Spark> i'll try some other jacks though
<bandit22> why and where is ubuntu retrieving files from when installing?
<bandit22> what happens if you tell it to skip
<Spark> dimisdas: can you change hte port with pactl too?
<Spark> ah it's pacmd
<rangergord> OerHeks: I created a myapp.desktop file that runs "/usr/bin/code --disable-gpu", put it in ~/.local/share/application/myapp.desktop (where I see other .desktop files), logged out, logged back in, it doesn't appear.
<rangergord> OerHeks: I didn't have an icon to use though, so I deleted the Icon entry. I'll try again with an icon copied from a different launcher.
<Bashing-om> !repository | bandit22
<ubottu> bandit22: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<dimisdas> Spark: your configuration is for alsa not pulse audio right?
<Spark> i dunno it's the default
<bandit22> why is every thing not on DVD?
<Spark> i don't use gnome, if that's relevant
<Spark> i tried pacmd set-sink port for both available ports, but i didn't get sound on either.  I did get a click in the headphones as i switched though, so something's plumbed in
<rangergord> OerHeks: none of those instructions worked.
<dimisdas> Spark: the configuration you linked is for Alsa. You can control it with alsa-mixer. Pulseaudio is different software
<dimisdas> Spark: which ubuntu/Linux flavour are you using?
<rangergord> OerHeks: I followed the examples to the letter: http://pastebin.com/raw/1XnzFsE4
<Spark> yakkety
<rangergord> Isn't this a pretty typical task for a user? I mean Windows had this in Win95, didn't they? And past Unity releases had it, since the (out of date) wiki says to right-click a launcher entry to edit it.
<Spark> dimisdas: i put it in one of the ports at the back and it worked...
<dimisdas> Spark: yay
<Spark> line out port it was
<Countess_Bathory> rangergord, maybe you can do one to suit your needs,  example for making a chromium link:  echo 'chromium-browser --incognito' > /home/user/chromium.sh ; chmod +x /home/user/chromium.sh   hope that helps =)
<rangergord> I thought of launching a custom script, but when I came here I was hoping for the "correct way" which would end up with the correct application icon. But it doesn't seem like Unity supports this directly, so I'll go the custom script way. Thanks.
<rangergord> Should I be reporting these 2 issuse on the Unity bug tracker? 1) No way for user to customize locked entry, 2) .desktop files don't work, or their doc is incorrect, or it's too hard to mess up?
<Countess_Bathory> give it a custom icon ,  open it , right click lock to launcher ?
<Spark> dimisdas: i just adjusted the volume and it's gone dead again :(
<Spark> on both ports
<dimisdas> Use alsa-mixer
<dimisdas> To change port
<Spark> you mean alsamixer?
<rangergord> Countess_Bathory: I can't do that, it locks the code executable, without the script's parameters. And I can't click and drag the sh file to the Launcher.
<dimisdas> Yup
<rangergord> Countess_Bathory: I can't "Make Link" then drag the link to the Launcher either
<Spark> it doesn't seem to be available anymore
<Spark> there is alsamixergui, but that only knows about pulseaudio
<tgm4883> rangergord: have you tried adding it (the script you make) to the desktop file?
<rangergord> tgm4883: no, I'll try now.
<Spark> dcunnin@expensive:~$ alsamixer
<Spark> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Spark> there i have it, but it doesn't work :)
<Spark> i do have files in /dev/snd/ though
<rangergord> tgm4883: doesn't work.
<tgm4883> rangergord: what part doesn't work?
<rangergord> tgm4883: the .desktop file doesn't appear in the launcher
<Spark> alsamixer -c 1 worked
<rangergord> http://pastebin.com/raw/yFwVHXsN
<tgm4883> rangergord: can you paste the code in your.... you're ahead of me :)
<Spark> yeah it works now... heh
<Spark> pulseaudio was failing at controlling the alsa mixer i guess
<tgm4883> rangergord: did you really name your user, user1?
<rangergord> tgm4883: yeah, it's just a VM so I don't make it personal :P
<dimisdas> Spark: if it happens again try deleting asound.conf (backup first) and restarting
<Spark> thanks for your help
<tgm4883> rangergord: did you run desktop-file-validate against it? Because I did and it threw some errors
<rangergord> tgm4883: no I did not. trying now.
<rangergord> aaah wait
<rangergord> I see the issue. The .desktop file doesn't add it to the launcher, it adds it to the searchable menu. So if I search for "vscode", it shows up.
<rangergord> but I can't lock that resulting script to the launcher
<tgm4883> rangergord: ah yea
<rangergord> it locks the actual application only
<rangergord> which then runs without the necessary parameter (--disable-gpu)
<tgm4883> rangergord: well at this point I'd look and see what the actual vscode desktop file looks like, copy that into your directory and then alter it a bit
<rangergord> so the thing to do now, is figuring out what files "lock to launcher" modifies, to be able to do that for my script, not just the application itself
<tgm4883> rangergord: or fall back to instead of calling the script to call the actual executable again with the argument
<tgm4883> rangergord: unfortunatly I don't run Unity anymore, so I can't help much further
<rangergord> tgm4883: I stopped a few years ago, but came back recently, figured it would have become more usable. Instead they removed even more customization options :/
<rangergord> this is literally the first Unity flavor I run in 4 years. I went to Mint, then Xubuntu, then Ubuntu MATE, then KDE Neon
<tgm4883> rangergord: most work is happening in Unity 8, Unity 7 is in maintenance mode
<rangergord> tgm4883: hopefully 2018.04 is the year of a desktop Ubuntu power users like
<Countess_Bathory> if link is put on the desktop it retains parameters , unlike the launcher
<roliz> help i am having issues with with ubuntu studio
<roliz> it is not connnecting to wifi
<roliz> i  have tried going to additional drivers but it is not using them
<rangergord> Countess_Bathory: that's the final solution then, it works. Editing the actual code.desktop file in /usr/share/applications, then locking that to the launcher. Personally I don't see how it's any different from my custom .desktop file, but oh well.
<roliz> ok i will try thanks :{
<rangergord> are either of you running Unity 8? does it let you customize launcher entries, without having to resort to editing files in /usr/share/applications?
<Countess_Bathory> nope, have not used/tried Unity 8
<sousousou_> hi
<sousousou> hi
<tesla_> hi
<plgos> jello
<sousousou> How to use this
<Aurorasaura> Use what sousousou ?
<sousousou> rhis irc
<tesla_> i dont know how to use this
<Aurorasaura> I have no idea what irc your using.
<tesla_> and i dont know how to use linux hahaha
<sousousou> me too
<sousousou> hahaha
<BurtReynolds> is there a sleeptimer built into ubuntu?
<BurtReynolds> I want something that can shutdown my web browser after like 2-3 hours, just not the entire computer via shutdown command
<sousousou> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-01/31026.htm  for  sleeptimer
<MrRB> sair
<Zythyr> Can someone please help me. I am running Ubuntu 16 LTS. I installed Nvidia drivers using "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current". It installed v304. The issue now is that I don't have a /dev/fb0 device. How can I determine what is my framebuffer device?
<BWestOz> Is it possible to make a copy of a web site using wget --mirror. I tried it and it sort of worked but some of the links don't work.
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: nvidia-current is the 304 version driver that might not be correct for your card . What card ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' and we see if we can match a driver .
<Zythyr> Bashing-om It says I have NVIDIA Corporation ION VGA
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Pastebin that entire output . so I get the "number" .
<rangergord> is it possible to make running apps in the left-side launcher stand out more than unopened ones? that little arrow and a tiny change in brightness is not enough of a visual indication. I'd like a more obvious contrast, like much darker icons for unopened apps. I looked at Unity Tweak Tool, there's no setting for this.
<Zythyr> Bashing-om pastebin.com/R6x81Mnu
<vers> yo
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Well, that does not tell me what I need to know . Let's try - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - see if that gives me the number .
<Zythyr> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/vSRQQaxZ
<Zythyr> Bashing-om This is the system where I installed Ubuntu 16 LTS on: http://www.viewsonic.com/us/vot132-vot132-1-19f01591b6ca3ba03f1aedc8db12cdb9.html
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Still scratching my head .. gimme a bit .
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: is your system up to dat to 16.04.2?
<Zythyr> lotuspsychje Yes, it is 16.06.2
<Zythyr> Bashing-om What exactly are we looking for?
<Zythyr> The reason I installed Nvidia drivers is because if I use the generic open source drivers, I am unable to boot into the OS. I get stuck at a black screen. This occurs when I use a projector (monitor) with a low resolution that supports two modes: 912x1140 or 1280x800. If I use a regular monitor, it boots fine.
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: lotuspsychje As a newer hardware - sure that the 340 driver is not correct . Might just purge the present driver and have the system "autoinstall" and see what the sytem installs for a graphic's driver ??
<Zythyr> However, it is crucial for me to have the framebuffer device /dev/fb0. After installing Nvidia drivers, I can properly boots, but I can't find the /dev/fb0 device
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: wich driver versions show up at your additional drivers?
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: My "number" >> NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 710B] .. that GT 710 is a number of reference .
<Zythyr> Additional drivers give me three options: 304, 340, and open source
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: did you test them all?
<Zythyr> lotuspsychje By default opensource drivers were installed in which I have /dev/fb0, however I have booting issues with my low resolution projector. I tested both 304 and 340 which fixed booting inssues but there is no /dev/fb0. I do see /dev/nvidia0
<Zythyr> According to this and the device id the Nvidia ion could be GeForce 9400?? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23214
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23214 in Driver/nVidia (open) "nVidia ION 10de:087d not supported" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<strones> aarontc, https://youtu.be/Sz2mgIhGtgs
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: its possible you might need a latest driver from the ubuntu driver ppa
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: also secureboot can be a problem with nvidia cards, you know ifits enabled or not?
<Zythyr> What is ifits
<Zythyr> lotuspsychje How do I install the latest driver from ubuntu ppa?
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: if it is enabled
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics
<Zythyr> lotuspsychje Should I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-340??.
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: no, you already tested the 340 you say and doesnt fix right?
<Zythyr> So then what do I test next? Do I install using "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"?
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: no current isnt active anymore, try that askubuntu step, where they add the ubuntu graphics ppa
<Zythyr> I added the pppa
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: check additional drivers wich ones show up now
<Zythyr> Ohh okay. Let me check that. Also, I think to check this in the Ubuntu Software GUI app?
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: no, drivers are managed by installing the terminal way, or via additional drivers
<Zythyr> What command do I n eed to use to see additional drivers
<Zythyr> Sorry I am a noob
<Allen_Oaks> SUP BITCHES
<Allen_Oaks> BAN ME!!!
<Allen_Oaks> IM DOPE
<Allen_Oaks> don't you love ubuntu.
<Allen_Oaks> time for some real love.
<Allen_Oaks> I love the hardware support anyone else
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: software and sources/additional drivers
<Allen_Oaks> Allen_Oaks time to remember...
<lotuspsychje> Allen_Oaks: stop that please
<Allen_Oaks> Sources, drivers.. who cares... ubuntu rules!
<Allen_Oaks> ubuntu beats windows!
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Allen_Oaks bad news
<ubottu> Allen_Oaks bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Allen_Oaks> I've got windows VM's running under ubuntu!
<Allen_Oaks> banning me?
<Allen_Oaks> just to cool for school...
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: lotuspsychje I stand corrected : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html says the 340 version is correct .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: perhaps the 340 is built corectly and secureboot could be the boot issue?
<acidchild> good evening. I am using the mainline kernel 4.10.1. I am unable to build the virtualbox dkms module. Does anyone have any insight? http://pastebin.com/jqXiuqf3 contains the errors, build version and currently installed packages.
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Another question: the Swap used is at 366; The 'Free' mem is at 793.  Why is the 'swap' being used right now
<Zythyr> lotuspsychje Bashing-om Under Ubuntu Software > Softarwe & Updates >> Additional Drivers I see three options 1) Nvidia 340 2) Nvidia 304, and 3) Nouveau.
<lotuspsychje> Zythyr: still the same as default, adding the ppa should give you more
<Zythyr> I added the ppa, but I still don't see more
<Zythyr> Using this guide, I checked to see if i installed using UEFI method. However my installation is in Legacy mode https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: I find it hard to accept that a system that supports Win7 has such an old generation video card as I apparently find . This may well be beyond my pay grade .
<Zythyr> I still am confused. The 340 drivers are installed perfectly fine. The only issue is I don't know how to get the /dev/fb0 device.
<Zythyr> The reason why I need the /dev/fb0 device is because I am using a program called fbi (framebuffer image viewer) to display PNG images in full screen mode. This program askes me to select my framebuffer device (by default /dev/fb0). But I don't have /dev/fb0 so it gives me error. I don't know what other device to select
<Ben64> Zythyr: why are you trying to use the framebuffer and nvidia?
<Zythyr> I have a projector (mointor) which will connected to the Ubuntu. I want to display images in fullscreen mode for 3d printing application. So I am using the fbi (framebuffer image viewer) sofwtare. The reason I hadd to intall nvidia drivers is because if I use the generic drivers (nouveau), I can't boot into the desktop. I get stuck at blackscreen. The reason for this is because the project
<Zythyr> supports only two low resolution display: 912x1140 and 1280x800. WHen I connect a regular high resolution mointor it boots perfectly fine. Thus I need to install nvidia driver to get Ubuntu to boot properly when connected to the projector
<Ben64> desktop or framebuffer, pick one
<Zythyr> Ben64 What do u mean
<Ben64> exactly what i said
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Looking at my log file . the target appears to be " (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev " .
<Zythyr> Ben64 Are you suggesting I should boot directly to console instead of desktop gui?
<Ben64> if you need framebuffer yes
<Ben64> but i don't see why you actually need framebuffer
<Zythyr> Bashing-om Log file of waht are you looking at?
<Zythyr> Ben64 I need framebuffer becasue the fbi program dispaly my desired PNG to framebuffer: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/fbi.1.html
<Ben64> so use a different program
<Zythyr> Don't have any other option than using fbi
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Ben64> Zythyr: you have a desktop, you have tons of choices
<Ben64> why use one of the only programs that doesn't work for what you want?
<Zythyr> Bashing-om I don't have /dev/fbdev.
<Zythyr> Ben64 Other alternate programs also utilize framebuffer
<Ben64> framebuffer isn't what you want
<Ben64> i don't know why you think it is
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Affirmed .. me neither .,.. why I went looking for a different target . /dev/fb0 does not exist .
<Zythyr> Bashing-om Even my log says "(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"
<Zythyr> Ben64 Then how to acheive what I am trying to do? My end goal is 3d printing. Framebuffer is fastest way to load/display image?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> i don't see how displaying an image = 3d printing but theres all sorts of programs that display images
<Ben64> eog, display, pqiv, etc
<Necy> Hey. i bought a new dell laptop. I put the kubuntu disc in select start kubuntu, splash screen with logo, and then goes to a black screen which it has been on for a while. help?
<Necy> the model was on the ubuntu page as supportive
<Bashing-om> !nomedeset | Necy
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, med
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Necy
<ubottu> Necy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: :) // look trice then "do it " :)
<wafflejock> heh yup
<wafflejock> just don't rm -rf something like the poor guys at gitlab or do whatever AWS did the other day that broke the internet
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: Uh HuH ! .. Them be lessons on what NOT to do .
<yos_sarian> Hi.
<millz> hi
<yos_sarian> Does anyone know how to efectively install ibus-pinyin in ubntu 16.04 ? I am trying to get chinese characters - but after installation of ibus-pinyin nothing happens
<yos_sarian> :/
<yos_sarian> ...I restared ibus deamon.
<yos_sarian> 很好！
<yos_sarian> ok it wokrs :)
<yos_sarian> thanks any way ;P
<ZeZu> Is there any way to enable vsync on videos in chrome?  I have a lot of tearing ...
<Bashing-om> yos_sarian: This of value : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinyin_input_method ?
<enfinitee> Hey everyone. I hope distros a lot and want to keep my /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/themes folders between installs. Is there a way for me to put those folders on another partition and create a link each time I install a new disto? I have them on /mnt/data/[icons/themes] now, but when I delete /usr/share/[icons/themes] and try sudo ln -s /mnt/data/[icons/themes] it doesn't work all the way, only certain themes/icons work
<enfinitee> hop distros*
<ZeZu> This is on 16.10/x86_64: radeon drv,  chrome !chromium,  video is using jwplayer but I think it's all video in browser
<yos_sarian> 再见！ ：）
<Necy> <Bashing-om>: do i add "nomodeset" straight after "..ubiquity quiet splash ---" ?
<Necy> so it reads "..ubiquity quiet splash --- nomodeset"
<Necy> (hopefully i can eventually edit the grub file in gedit)
<Bashing-om> Necy: Nooting the install medium ? Then there is the preset boot options in the boot menu . What type of system is this - EFI ?
<Bashing-om> Nooting/Booting*
<Necy> its kubuntu (i dont think it has the option with f6).
<Necy> uefi
<Necy> which is enabled
<Necy> some posts online say to press 'e' in the grub and edit the 'linux' line
<Bashing-om> Necy: Still not sure where you are .. attempting to boot the installer and getting a balck screen. yes ?
<Dreaman> one hdd or
<Dreaman> more
<Necy> yeah. trying to boot into the installer from the cd.
<Necy> one hdd
<su_> hello
<Necy> sorry to confuse you
<Bashing-om> Necy: Re-biit and as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key -> language screen, escape jeu to accept the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key  -> boot parameters options ( space-bar to select, tab to OK, enter to accept ) .
<Bashing-om> reboot*
<Aurorasaura> is there a way to see a progress bar when using cp -rp?
<Necy> <Bashing-om> i can only get as far as the GRUB screen (with "Start kubuntu", "OME install.." ect.) and there is no f6 option
<Bashing-om> Necy: That is not the screen ya want . trt again from a reboot . there is but a 3 second window of opportunity to redirect to boot the boot options screen .
<Necy> <Bashing-om> is it the bios we want?
<Bashing-om> Necy: No, this is past bios ( EFI ) / as soon as the bios screen clears spam the escape key .
<xiekunfeng> lalala
<xiekunfeng> what ate you doing
<cfhowlett> xiekunfeng, the topic is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic.  for chitchat, consider #ubuntu-kylin
<xiekunfeng> ?
<cfhowlett> !topic | xiekunfeng
<ubottu> xiekunfeng: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xiekunfeng> ah
<xiekunfeng> dadada
<cfhowlett> !cn | xiekunfeng
<ubottu> xiekunfeng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xiekunfeng> 啊
<pagios> mount /home/devtest/ /sbin/mount.davfs: /home/devtest is the home directory of user
<Necy> <Bashing-om> im at a screen, but it was via f2. "boot mode is set to: UEFI" ECT. is the the correct one?
<pagios> how can i bypass this
<Necy> its blue
<pagios> i am not root
<Necy> UEFI options screen
<Bashing-om> Necy: No. ya want to get past the UEFI booting . As to how I can not advise - every manufacturer does it different . You want to boot the installer in EFI mode . and get to the boot parameters screen by spamming the escape key .
<Necy> <Bashing-om> to even to run the cd i have to f12 and select CDROM1. do i do that and then spam esc?
<Necy> because that takes me to a grub menu :s
<Necy> "grub>"
<jpugarte1> sup guys, anyone here who can help me a little bit with resizing my partitions?
<Necy> maybe if i disable secureboot or change to legacy?
<Necy> idk
<Bashing-om> Necy: Each manufacturer does it different as there is no specification set . I Do not know what to tell you in your particular case . But the CD does not boot until after the firmware ( bios ) . As soon as that bios screen clears then spam the escape key to redirect the boot process to the boot parameters screen .
<Bashing-om> Necy: If you are dual booting You want to install in the same mode as that of Windows ( EFI !) .
<Necy> i have two options in the bottom corner when i boot, a boot options with f12 and boot settings f2
<Necy> <Bashing-om>*
<Bashing-om> Necy: I know you are getting frustrated .. but I say again .. I can not know .
<cfhowlett> Necy, one of those is for a temporary boot setting, the other is for making "permanent" settings.  either will work.
<Necy> <Bashing-om> im just confused
<Bashing-om> Necy: EFI is confusing to a lot of us . there is no standard .
<abhay_> hi
<tami> hey
<franksch> Hi guys
<franksch> can anyone say how to circumvent Ubuntu One?
<cfhowlett> explain franksch
<franksch> It doesn't work
<franksch> well: I create the account with email and user name
<Guest43356> Hello?
<Guest43356> Why Linux?
<franksch> OOne asks me to activate and validate the email
<franksch> I check my mail and click the links
<cfhowlett> ask ##linux guest435
<Dreaman> Guest43356  why not
<franksch> ... nothing happens
<Guest43356> in that channel dont allow me to ask
<cfhowlett> why do you need ubuntuONE?
<cfhowlett> Guest43356, this is ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<franksch> because ALL Forums I found want to use SSo login using UOne
<cfhowlett> franksch, I understand ...
<franksch> Ubuntu has created a nice chicken_and_egg problem with Ubuntu One for me
<hateball> Guest43356: you need to be registered to chat there
<hateball> !register | Guest43356
<ubottu> Guest43356: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<anddam> I changed my /etc/exports entry from /srv/backup to /srv/backup/Foo, stopped the nfs-kernel-server and restarted it again
<anddam> clients, both ubuntu and macos, still see /srv/backup share using showmount -a
<anddam> is there a cache on nfs server?
<anddam> it seems unlikely it'd survive the server restart, but still
<tivopin> Stupid amerij
<tivopin> Amerikanos stupid
<cfhowlett> tivopin, the topic here is ubuntu support.  stop your insults or go somewhere else to play.
<Delphin> hi, I recently uninstalled amavis but keep getting errors like "postfix/qmgr[26708]: warning: connect to transport private/smtp-amavis: Connection refused" in my /var/log/mail.log, can anyone help?
<zerl> gday, hoping someone can shed some light on my problem. trying to run apt-get on 12.04 getting "version `GLIBC_2.18' not found" error from apt-get
<zerl> tried downloading fresh apt from packages and installing with dpkg with no change in the above error, mind you it would not configure due to the deps issue
<zerl> what can I do in this situation to get the package management system working again
<stevendale> Hi zerl
<zerl> dpkgis reporting apt depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.6); however: Package libstdc++6 is not configured yet,
<stevendale> I'm afraid you have to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libc6 12.04 only supports 'glibc' up to 2.15, not 2.18
<ducasse> zerl: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<zerl> I am wondering if i have been pw0wned becasue I have no idea how it ended up in this state
<zerl> tried that , will DM you output
<zerl> somehow libstc++6 is not configured
<ducasse> zerl: please use a pastebin next time
<ducasse> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zerl> oh ... very sorry
<ducasse> zerl: try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<ducasse> zerl: what does it want to do?
<zerl> This is the output from sudo dpkg --configure -a ---- http://paste.ubuntu.com/24100794/
<zerl> This is the output from that last one http://paste.ubuntu.com/24100799/
<zerl> that was one of the first commands I tried actuallty
<zerl> I was playing with tomcat, guacamole last time I was on this server so no idea why libstdc++ is broken
<ducasse> zerl: ok, not sure what has happened here, probably a third-party repo. do you have anything in /etc/sources.list.d?
<zerl> lemme check
<zerl> guacamole-stable-precise.list  guacamole-stable-precise.list.save  webupd8team-y-ppa-manager-precise.list
<ducasse> zerl: ok, hang on a sec.
<anddam> this is the output of showmount for my NFS issue https://gist.github.com/anddam/99aee5654a20890388961e01f7f1d23e
<anddam> the "directory" listed is what previously was in export, it's not mounted or anything. The export files is how reported there
<ducasse> zerl: pastebin /etc/sources.list and 'apt-cache policy libstdc++6'
<zerl> getting it now
<zerl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24100823/
<biaksh> Hy
<zerl> can I lookup the policy on the libs directly in a text file?
<theosvoitha> hello. I installed Ubuntu 16.10 (64) by minimal Install method and selected "basic system utilities". but when I boot and select "ubuntu" I just get blinking prompt. two times I tried but I get same thing. will appreciate any help.
<theosvoitha> I installed on a HP uefi machine. using a live CD I found that partitions and data is there but am just unable to get to the login screen.
<ducasse> zerl: yes, you can loop through them and look them up, but shouldn't we focus on this?
<zerl> yes
<zerl> I just meant is there a manual way to look up the apt policy on libstc++6 since apt is broken
<anddam> theosvoitha: so it's not starting at all, is it? that is there's no boot phase from ramdisk
<zerl> theosvoitha: did you note the comments on the minimal ISO page regarding UEFI? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Necy> if i install ubuntu on guided for resizing the windows partition, will this be ntfs automatically? or can i set it as ext4?
<theosvoitha> zerl: I did read the page. let me read again.
<ducasse> zerl: right, you can probably dig through the apt logs. which version does this give you - 'dpkg -l libstdc++6' ?
<clancy> clancy
<clancy> hi guys
<zerl> theosvoitha: ok just checking your saw it :-)
<zerl> ducasse: 6.3.0-8
<theosvoitha> zerl: oh how could I miss that. :-( '
<ducasse> !info libstdc++6 precise
<ubottu> libstdc++6 (source: gcc-4.6): GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 325 kB, installed size 1134 kB
<travel> Hi there need assistance I have no internet on my ubuntu 16.04 desktop I ran an upate abut two weeks ago that stopped my USB WIFI adapter from working if I use it to connect the whole machine freezes. So I started connecting with an Ethernet to my extender and that worked till I ran an update yesterday now that doesn't connect. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
<ducasse> zerl: oh-k. that is definitely not the right version.
<zerl> ducasse: so what does that mean?
<ducasse> zerl: things that affect libc/libstdc++ are notoriously messy to fix, since they are so essential to the system. have you got any idea where you got that library version from?
<zerl> no idea at all
<jink> I bound my postfix to specific IPs (both ipv4 and ipv6) and it fails to start during boot, because the interfaces aren't ready, yet.  ("no local interface found for ...")  What should I do?
<zerl> ok checking users home directories
<zerl> found the user
<zerl> found the deb they tried to install
<zerl> how do I uninstall it ? dpkg -r?
<ducasse> zerl: you could try doenloading the right version from packages.ubuntu.com and forcing it into place, but it might not be the only essential library you need to fix.
<ducasse> zerl: oh god, no.
<cfhowlett> zerl, wait how did a USER install a package on your system?
<zerl> they have sudo rights but clearly not the smarts
<cfhowlett> lol.  alright then.
<jink> -__-  Sounds like fun
<ducasse> zerl: removing that would break the entire system, libstdc++ is _essential_.
<zerl> yes but I assume the old one is still there, just this one has taken over
<zerl> so teh remove should in theory clean up its links and revert to existing state
<ducasse> zerl: you can't have two versions of that installed, afaik.
<ducasse> zerl: try 'ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++*'
<RedPenguin> hello all
<RedPenguin> not sure if I am missing something, but I put an SSL client cert in /etc/ssl/certs and the private key in /etc/ssl/private but it seems all programs are ignoring it
<ducasse> RedPenguin: run 'sudo update-ca-certificates'
<RedPenguin> tried that but just said 0 added, 0 removed
<Necy> if i select guided partitioning will it create a swap partition?
<zerl> ducasse: we are doing a system restore
<ducasse> zerl: good choice.
<theosvoitha> zerl: thanks for the help !
<RedPenguin> unless for some reason ffmpeg and other programs aren't looking in the right area is all I can figure
<foodsurprise> hello
<foodsurprise> my touchpad works in debian yet not in ubuntu
<foodsurprise> can anyone help
<zerl> ducasse: thank you for the help!
<ducasse> zerl: np! good luck getting the system sane again!
<ducasse> zerl: and probably yank sudo rights from that user ;)
<foodsurprise> does anyone know how to install support for touchpad with dell duo
<zerl> ducasse: I can't, company director
<zerl> ./owner
<ducasse> foodsurprise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/347420/dell-touchpad-not-working-in-ubuntu#347470
<foodsurprise> those commands alone dont wrk
<foodsurprise> using latest ubuntu
<foodsurprise> dell inspiron duo
<foodsurprise> its quite confusing because it works in debian
<foodsurprise> but my graphics driver isn't fully supported in debian
<Necy> could somone recommend a swap size for a laptop with 8gb of ram
<Necy> i was thinking 8gb, does that sound ok?
<rymax99> that's fine
<foodsurprise> hey i see i found a bug report
<foodsurprise> can i install ubuntu ontop of NTFS or is that illa dvised
<rymax99> Necy, i usually just match RAM for swap
<ducasse> foodsurprise: it's not possible
<Necy> thanks
<foodsurprise> can i make a partition out of free space from windows
<foodsurprise> without loosing my files
<rymax99> theoretically
<ducasse> foodsurprise: yes, but do that in windows
<rymax99> I'd highly advise backing up anything you care about
<elias_a> foodsurprise: That is the standard way. Back up your data first and then use the Ubuntu installer to shrink your windows partition(s).
<anddam> anyone on the nfs "caching" issue?
<vlt> Good morning! On our Ubuntu 16.04 MATE desktop _every_ user gets an (annoying) notification whenever someone (else) prints something. How can we disable this?
<elias_a> ducasse: Why in windows? I've always done it using installer or Live stick.
<ducasse> elias_a: safer to resize the fs there, reputedly
<rymax99> agreed
<elias_a> ducasse: Ok. I'll buy that :)
<ducasse> elias_a: linux ntfs tools are not that great :)
<foodsurprise> what program to use to resize the ntfs
<foodsurprise> and is about 20 gigs enough
<rymax99> foodsurprise, disk management
<rymax99> how big is the disk?
<rymax99> i'd give a little breathing room
<foodsurprise> big
<rymax99> depends on what you plan on using it for
<blueeyeshispanic> YOU DUMB LITTLE TWINKS!!! COME TO A REAL SERVER...724fq4mo2mg3wjp4.onion/6697.. THIS SERVER IS ACCESS BY TOR IN CASE YOU HAD NOT FIGURED IT OUT DUMBASSES. blueeyeshispanic Random832 sureshk r0ute amandeep xet7 blenderhead sumit VadER Sigyn DrNo Guest79347 tom_ kip joyceg devnull84 kLOs iJens peterppp indistylo stc dakj peixoto shredding lasantha[m] GJdan foodsurprise bwr N1N024 emin LiftLeft xplora1a manish_
<blueeyeshispanic> suutala doug16k mtorma azgard PCatinean TomyWork cmBloks pax2you Smeef andyhuzhill Smilex jlbellido Franco63 mvvvv wildc4rd[work] jink saschpe edxtreem nzoueidi jackNemrod travel Richard|Fastly stevendale deep Inimesekene soee_ Zew BobbyJr gavin dbclk geheheh XenophonF olafh Kotileijona syedomar Silvering suolamuikku gmsol sakis Birosso smerdyakow [diablo] HerbY_NL2 newbie90 uvarovserge sspencer svm_invictvs
<shredding> what happend?
<foodsurprise> i really dont play games on windows
<foodsurprise> i might go pure ubutntu
<dbclk> I DO
<rymax99> if you plan on playing any games, i'd advise keeping a windows install handy :p
<foodsurprise> i dont game on the laptop
<foodsurprise> only schoolwork/browsing/developing
<foodsurprise> how to get to my NTFS from livecd
<ducasse> foodsurprise: what do you mean 'get to'?
<rymax99> what are you wanting to do, partition the disk?
<foodsurprise> mount it
<TomyWork> (obviously)
<foodsurprise> just want to make everything can moutn via ubuntu
<TomyWork> foodsurprise do you want to mount it from time to time or all the time?
<foodsurprise> eventually im going to just have it all ext
<foodsurprise> its not showing up in pacman
<TomyWork> a word of advice first: do not store any linux application on an ntfs disk
<ducasse> foodsurprise: the file manager should automatically see it and mount it on request
<TomyWork> not even temporarily
<TomyWork> ntfs doesnt properly support linux permissions
<rymax99> foodsurprise, sudo fdisk -l
<rymax99> figure out the device (ex dev/sda1)
<foodsurprise> its there
<foodsurprise> sda3
<rymax99> mkdir /tmp/mount
<Necy> Guys, what does home folder encryption 'look' like. Will it just be a regular login? and is it easy to disable if i wanted to?
<rymax99> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /tmp/mount -o force
<foodsurprise> ok thanks
<rymax99> should do the trick
<TomyWork> foodsurprise https://www.howtogeek.com/236807/how-to-mount-your-windows-10-or-8-system-drive-on-linux/ this sounds somewhat reasonable. But do check twice if you dont understand something
<TomyWork> rymax99 do you think it's a good idea to recommend force without explaining what it does?
<TomyWork> it might not be a good idea
<TomyWork> foodsurprise dont pass the force option unless you know what it's doing
<foodsurprise> thinking seriously about just switching to linux
<manish_> rfrfff
<foodsurprise> my windows 7 wont even update
<rymax99> go for it :P
<travel> Hi there need assistance I have no internet on my ubuntu 16.04 desktop I ran an upate abut two weeks ago that stopped my USB WIFI adapter from working if I use it to connect the whole machine freezes. So I started connecting with an Ethernet to my extender and that worked till I ran an update yesterday now that doesn't connect. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
<manish_> oh yeah ,window 7 s...ks
<foodsurprise> dont want to download spywear vs 10
<foodsurprise> i mean windows 10
<Necy> will it be 'invisable', as in i just login as normal?
<rymax99> Necy, encryption? yes
<foodsurprise> if i install on HD rather than run liveusb
<foodsurprise> it'll be faster right
<Necy> ah, cool. its a good idea then. *ticks box* :)
<k1l_> foodsurprise: yes
<TomyWork> Necy rymax99 depends on the type of encryption
<TomyWork> ecryptfs should be invisible
<rymax99> right, which is what he'll be using by ticking the box on the install
<ducasse> Necy: consider if you really need it, it makes it a lot harder to recover data if something goes wrong
<TomyWork> he didnt mention in his question that that is what he wants to do.... or anything at all, really
<Necy> thanks.
<Necy> thats a good point ducasse
<Necy> hmm.
<TomyWork> is it a laptop?
<rymax99> I encrypt anything mobile, but desktop is per user
<Necy> yea laptop
<Necy> buts it will be used for uni, u see
<rymax99> if you lug it around i'd definitely go for it, but that's me
<Necy> so im split
<TomyWork> is there any data on it that you cant risk getting into other people's hands?
<Necy> not really. more of a precaution
<TomyWork> if so, i recommend full disk encryption :)
<Necy> but the data recovery aspect as got me second thinking
<Necy> :D yea
<Necy> i would proably backup
<Necy> hmm
<Necy> if it was easy to revert..
<Necy> say if i wanted to that is
<ducasse> Necy: you'll need to copy all your data out to revert
<Necy> ahh.
<Necy> can it be applied later on easily?
<ducasse> Necy: the ecryptfs package comes  with a script to encrypt your homedir
<rymax99> Any way to make a user a system user after creation other than editing shadow?
<pagios> i am tying to compile a driver and getting : module.h:4:32: fatal error: asm-generic/module.h: No such file or directory lot of those, i dont want to copy module.h to same dir and #include "module.h" can i point gcc to /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-4-common in some way?
<k1l_> rymax99: dont edit shadow file. just put that user into the sudo group
<akik> rymax99: the uid/gid is set in /etc/passwd, so you can change it there. remember to chown your files afterwards
<k1l_> rymax99: hmm, i might have misunderstood what you want
<rymax99> k1l_, i was gonna say :P, just to make a user a system user
<akik> i thought rymax99 wanted to have the uid below the system id limit
<rymax99> actually yeah, i guess that'd be the issue is the uid
<Ankammarao_> Hi All
<rymax99> so i guess the answer is no it's not possible without editing the uid and changing ownership
<vlt> Good morning! On our Ubuntu 16.04 MATE desktop _every_ user gets an (annoying) notification whenever someone (else) prints something. How can we disable this?
<Ankammarao_> ubuntu server is very very slow and some times taking time for login, can any one tell the reason behind it
<akik> rymax99: the limits for system ids are 100 to 999 (/etc/adduser.conf)
<k1l_> Ankammarao_: does dmesg tell something obvious?
<rymax99> off topic just found out i work today after nerding out all night
<rymax99> Shoot me.
<Ankammarao_> k1l_: no don't think so
<k1l_> Ankammarao_: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> show the outputurl here
<Ankammarao_> k1l_:http://termbin.com/6yyl
<k1l_> Ankammarao_: frist obvious thing on reboot is that it takes some time to bring up the raid.
<Ankammarao_> k1l_: yes, its taking long time to up after reboot
<MacroMan> Is there a generic way to find the location of a Binary if it's in PATH?
<dsoyet> echo $(which name_of_binary)
<ikevin> just which <binary>
<llutz> dsoyet: some cat/grep missing :)
<MacroMan> ikevin, Cool thanks. I knew there must have been a easy way. dsoyet, that just echoed the programs output
<dsoyet> `dpkg --search $(which <binary>)`, find a binary belong to which package.
<dnel> hi, does anyone know a way to stop tmux from being killed when my SSH session drops?
<ikevin> dnel, use screen
<dnel> does that have some exception, ikevin?
<mahakal> guys i lost data on my hdd while installing ubuntu16.04 .How can i recover it
<EriC^^> mahakal: testdisk
<ikevin> dnel, i don't understand, what do you mean by exception?
<EriC^^> !datarecovery | mahakal
<EriC^^> !recoverdata | mahakal
<mahakal> ok..But is it a GUI tool ?
<EriC^^> mahakal: no
<k1l_> mahakal: you mean you installed ubuntu and on that way it delete partitions and wrote new partitions on to the disk with ubuntu?
<dnel> ikevin: the policy is that all processes will get killed on disconnect, unless screen is special it will get killed just the same
<ikevin> mahakal, it's an interactive tool
<EriC^^> mahakal: it's an ncurses tool (gui for terminal)
<k1l_> dnel: no
<ikevin> dnel, no
<k1l_> dnel: screen keeps all programs running since it doesnt tell the programs that you lost connection
<k1l_> !screen | dnel
<ubottu> dnel: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<geirha> dnel: Yes, screen (the client) dies, but the session will live on, and can be reattached next time you log in
<mahakal> Eric^^: no actually i was running ubuntu14.04. while booting i accidently press F11. And dell recovery did the horrible job.tHEN i thought to install 16.04
<dnel> just tested screen, exactly the same as tmux, it wont reattach
<EriC^^> dnel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8653/how-to-keep-processes-running-after-ending-ssh-session
<mahakal> so now i want to recover the images ?
<geirha> I'd expect tmux to behave the same, but haven't tried tmux yet
<anddam> what can result in directories and export on an nfs server to be different? I restarted the nfs-kernel-server
<ikevin> dnel, screen -S tmux, when in screen, start your program, then dettach using ctrl+A+D
<EriC^^> mahakal: pastebin "sudo parted -l"
<akik> dnel: there was a problem with systemd that it killed all user processes on logout but i thought that was fixed already
<EriC^^> mahakal: testdisk can do that
<ikevin> dnel, then disconnect, reconnect and do screen -x tmux
<mahakal> ok
<dnel> ikevin: I literally just tried it, as soon as I restart the SSH session with a detacted screen it dies
<linocisco> hi all
<ikevin> oO
<linocisco> how can I set alarm with sound when laptop battery level is 20% or 100%?
<akik> dnel: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394, check /etc/systemd/logind.conf for KillUserProcesses=
<ubottu> Debian bug 825394 in systemd "systemd kill background processes after user logs out" [Normal,Fixed]
<k1l_> dnel: what did you try exactly? i guess we are missing some parts
<mahakal> Eric^^: pasting is not accepted
<dnel> 1. open screen, 2. detatch, 3. re-attach OK, 4. detatch screen 5. drop SSH, 6. restart SSH 7. reattached screen, no session available
<k1l_> akik: that is set to no and commented on ubuntu by default
<EriC^^> mahakal: what?
<mahakal> i am going to try termbin
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok
<llutz> dnel: how do you reattach screen?
<mahakal> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/ls2v
<dnel> screen -r
<ikevin> dnel, try screen -x
<llutz> dnel: or screen -dr
<mahakal> Eric^^: i am runnig kali also
<mahakal> Eric^^: dual boot
<dnel> There is no screen to be attached.
<dnel> ^^ literally the ouput
<k1l_> dnel: screen -ls
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok try installing testdisk
<dnel> No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-david.
<mahakal> EriC^^: i have installed testdisk.Just reading manual for more stuff
<linocisco> hi, who is answering me?
<EriC^^> mahakal: try sudo testdisk, no log, no log, choose the partition table type gpt, then analyze, quick search
<EriC^^> mahakal: press "p" to list the files of the partition
<ljc> i've connected to my box via ssh, but these sessions are long gone and done
<ljc> but i do `ps a` and processes are still running
<ljc> is there a neat way to terminate an old ssh session/processes?
<Slown> Hello everybody
<Slown> I'm wondering if I should install the server version or the minimal one
<Slown> I'm using and old pc like a home server
<Slown> to share files
<akik> ljc: there's a way to kill all of your user processes but i'm not sure if you want that
<Slown> and provide some other services like dns and apache
<mahakal> Eric^^: i have completed command till "pressin P" what next?
<Slown> what do you advice me fox ?
<ljc> mm..which user? :x
<ikevin> Slown, install base system then install package ubuntu-server
<akik> ljc: processes owned by your user account
<Slown> base system ?
<ljc> that's not ideal but i'm curious
<Slown> there is an ubuntu server iso
<Slown> should I use it ?
<k1l_> Slown: if you want the server why not installing the server iso?
<ikevin> yes you can, so you asked about minimal one
<akik> ljc: the command is "kill -9 -1" but remember it kills all the processes running under your user account
<EriC^^> mahakal: does it show the files?
<Slown> k1l_, it's not a production server
<Slown> it's just a home server
<k1l_> Slown: that doesnt matter
<Slown> and it's an old pc
<Slown> so np with ubuntu server ?
<k1l_> that doesnt matter, too :)
<ljc> akik: thanks :)
<mahakal> Eric^^: i cant understand it
<Slown> thanks
<k1l_> server.iso doesnt mean its only for new server hardware in hosting locations :)
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how can I set alarm with sound when laptop battery level is 20% or 100%?
<mahakal> Eric^^: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24101194/
<Slown> Is there any advantages installing the server version instead of the minimal one ?
<EriC^^> mahakal: press q, pastebin the partitions it found
<EriC^^> Slown: server supports uefi for 1
<Slown> it's and old pc with bios and x86 architecture
<Slown> :p
<mahakal> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24101208/
<sojusnik> On Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 the Gnome-Shell is sporadically crashing after unlocking the lock-screen. Restarting it (Alt+F2, then r) helps, but gets annoying over time. I'm searching for a way to debug this, especially with logs, but don't know where to find them. /var/crash/ (apport saves its reports there) also doesn't contain any files regarding the gnome-shell crash. Thanks for helping!
<dnel> akik: that bug report looks like the right kind of thing but the solution didn't work for me unfortunately
<EriC^^> mahakal: try the second partition
<ikevin> Slown, if you install minimal one you will just have packages what you need
<EriC^^> mahakal: whatever you do, dont write anything, it'll alter the partition table
<mahakal> EriC^^: deeper search?
<mvvvv> sojusnik, do you have journalctl command ?
<Slown> the packages I need ?
<EriC^^> mahakal: no, on the second partition press p
<Slown> can you explain this further please ?
<EriC^^> MS Data                  1050624  630196223  629145600
<k1l_> Slown: use the server iso
<mort> hey
<mahakal> ooh ok
<Slown> lol, someone told me to use the server version and another the minimal one
<k1l_> Slown: the minimal iso requires more knowledge from the admin about what pacakges the system need etc. the server.iso is setup to work
<Slown> I'm confused guys :x
<Slown> that's a good answer k1l_
<Slown> the ubuntu server is like using Debian, right ?
<mort> after `dpkg --add-architecture armhf`, `apt-get update` says all the armhf repos 404
<mort> e.g "Err:5 http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main armhf Packages
<mort> "
<k1l_> Slown: no. its a server iso. it doesnt have a desktop installed
<mort> I kind of need some armhf stuff, any idea what's going on?
<mahakal> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24101218/
<Slown> yeah I know that, it's similar to debian without a desktop
<Slown> I mean
<akik> dnel: do you have a .bash_logout script which kills processes?
<k1l_> Slown: in a way, yes. ubuntu is based on debian. but then changes some stuff.
<aarannnnn> Hi, can someone explain the following command to me " *.* /dev/tty12"
<Slown> ok great
<RadiantNova> hmm
<EriC^^> mahakal: what are you hoping to do?
<Slown> thank you guys, I'll go with ubuntu server version
<RadiantNova> i dont remember what nickname i registered
<akik> dnel: run "screen -ls" when you have screen running. does it show the socket?
<EriC^^> mahakal: recover the old ubuntu?
<k1l_> Redwood: #freenode for help with that
<mahakal> EriC^^: no i had some very important imagest worth 3 GB and some Books in pdf format .I want to recover that only
<Cubensis> crap
<Cubensis> ugh
<mahakal> Eric^^: images are important for me .
<dnel> akik: bash_logout does nothing about processes. the screen -ls command shows the socket before restarting the SSH session but not after
<EriC^^> aarannnnn: that command doesn't make sense
<aarannnnn> I know
<EriC^^> aarannnnn: *.* just expands whatever is in your current dir that has something.something in it
<RadiantNova> there we go
<aarannnnn> The question is "What entry can be added to the syslog.conf file to have all syslog messages generated by a system displayed on console 12?"
<aarannnnn> and it says that *.* /dev/tty12 is the correct answer
<EriC^^> aarannnnn: that must be some config then to place somewhere, no idea here
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok, did you used to have a separate /home partition?
<mahakal> yup
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok press q
<EriC^^> then select the partition below it with p
<EriC^^> my guess is that it's your home partition
<llutz> aarannnnn: thats a line for /etc/syslog.conf not a command
<mahakal> ok
<aarannnnn> Ok but why does it achieve what it does I do not understand the command it jsut looks like anything goes to /dev/tty12 ?
<akik> dnel: how do you see the socket if you're not connected to your server with ssh?
<aarannnnn> is that correct
<mahakal> Eric^^: i have kali linux also some 300 gb away:what to do next
<EriC^^> mahakal: so that's the stuff you want to recover?
<dnel> akik: I see it before I disconnect SSH
<llutz> aarannnnn: yes, "send all facility.priority to /dev/xxxx" it means. read man syslog.conf
<mahakal> EriC^^: i installed it after that happen.so i would like to avoid that area while recovering
<akik> dnel: try opening two simultaneous sessions on your server and leave the screen running on one of them
<mahakal> EriC^^: i have pressed P: what now ?
<EriC^^> mahakal: do you see your user name?
<EriC^^> mahakal: use the arrows to traverse the directories
<EriC^^> right and left
<dnel> akik: I am on IRC via SSH onto the same server, this session was up throughout the last test
<akik> dnel: so the screen that you had your irc client running under didn't die?
<mahakal> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24101242/
<dnel> akik: I'm not currently running IRC inside screen or tmux
<akik> dnel: well.. maybe try tht
<EriC^^> mahakal: ok, head over to the home dir and figure out which one is your old install between the 2 partitions you just entered
<akik> dnel: i have to say this is not normal behaviour
<akik> dnel: maybe your server admin has created some kind of process clean-up
<dnel> akik: I tested with two sessions at a time, the socket is visible from the 2nd session until SSH disconnects on the 1st session
<akik> dnel: does the 2nd session screen keep on running or is it killed?
<mahakal> EriC^^: i am getting my user name.how to search that folder and copying the things it found?
<dnel> akik: the 2nd session is completely unaffected by the 1st
<akik> dnel: is the screen killed or not? do you see it die?
<dnel> akik: when 1st detatches the session, 2nd sees it is detatched, when 1st disconnects SSH 2nd only sees it's own screen socket 1st's disappears
<akik> dnel: one option could be that the server free disk space becomes full thus creating strange problems
<dnel> akik: no there is plenty of disk space and the filesystems are all rw
<akik> dnel: do you see the attached screen session die?
<dnel> akik: I don't kill the SSH session while it is attached, I a detatching file
<dnel> detatching first^, stupid keyboard
<dnel> akik: ok, I kill the SSH with screen attached, it persists for a few seconds then disappears
<akik> dnel: this is a bit hard for me to understand. let's try this: 1) open a ssh connection to the server and create a screen session 2) open another ssh session to the server and logout while observing the screen session
<k1l_> dnel: and this is a standard ubuntu server 16.04?
<dnel> akik: that is what I am doing
<akik> dnel: do you see the screen session die?
<dnel> k1l_: it is KDE Neon, ubuntu desktop base
<k1l_> hmm, hopefully the kde guys dont mess with the base system that much
<dnel> akik: yes, but it takes a few seconds
<akik> dnel: any error messages there when it happens?
<dnel> k1l_: afaik it is standard ubuntu underneath
<dnel> akik: none, it looks like a clean session SIGTERM
<akik> dnel: can you create a new user on the server and test with it?
<mcphail> It isn't happening to me on vanilla 16.04
<dnel> akik: syslog shows "Stopped Session 12 of user"... a few seconds after killing SSH
<k1l_> dnel: i know kde guys change a lot of qt and i think they do change some systemd stuff too. maybe they changed logind stuff
<dnel> akik: I get the same with a different user account
<akik> dnel: try looking at "journalctl -xe" if it says something about that
<dnel> k1l_: possibly but not likely, if I can't find a solution though I'll certainly ask them
<k1l_> dnel: did you try to set KillUserProcesses=no ?
<dnel> akik: just messages about shutting down user manager and user slice after the session closed
<dnel> k1l_: yeah, tried that and rebooted, that is currently set
<dnel> k1l_: interestingly the commends on logind.conf say that the commented lines are compile-time defaults, and =no is set there so that should be the settings even before I uncommented the line
<akik> dnel: do you have systemd-run program installed? there might be a solution at the bottom of this page http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/171503/tmux-session-killed-when-disconnecting-from-ssh
<akik> dnel: systemd-run --scope --user screen
<k1l_> dnel: yes. but since kde needs new systemd/logind stuff for new features from plasma etc. i am not sure that its the ubuntu default, still.
<EriC^^> mahakal: press "C" or "c" , one is for copying selected files the other for the whole dir i think
<dnel> akik: bingo! that solution worked
<akik> yay systemd
<dnel> akik: ...bringing the year of the BSD desktop ever closer
<mahakal> EriC^^: how to copy to pendrive
<akik> dnel: probably kde neon changed something. that's maybe why non ubuntu flavours are not supported here
<EriC^^> mahakal: after pressing c selected the destination dir
<EriC^^> mahakal: mount the pen drive first
<dnel> akik: yeah I understand, I will test this on pure ubuntu though too when I get a chance, perhaps it's a bug waiting in the pipeline
<dnel> akik: not bug, a "feature" :)
 * dnel raises systemd flag
<dnel> I'll leave it there for now anyway, thanks akik, k1l_
<ritisha> beaglebone
<Giovanni1> prova
<cliffer> is there anything i can do to have fail2ban updated to v0.10 in ubuntu repos?
<ikevin> cliffer, just waiting :)
<k1l_> cliffer: file a bug or request on launchpad.net but if there is not a real concern there wont be a SRU
<cliffer> SRU?
<k1l_> cliffer: stable release update. ubuntu doesnt update the version after release. it does patch the version for heavy bugs and security issues.
<k1l_> so if you want a new version, just because its new, that will not happen.
<Xun95> hi
<cliffer> mhh, fail2ban does not support IPv6 in current repo but in upstream. users should know about it but you can also declare it as a security issue
<k1l_> !bug | cliffer
<ubottu> cliffer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mkramer> r
<dominik_> bb
<maher90> s
<maher90> what is this
<hackingNerd>  Hi, I am writing STDOUTS to a file, but in file there is some noise like this : '^[[00m:^[[01;34m~^[[00m' I am not getting these characters are and whats its solution. Please help :)
<jink> hackingNerd: Color codes.
<jink> hackingNerd: Stuff like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt#Preparing_.bashrc
<hackingNerd> jink: Thanks... Well what is the solution, I am using xclip etc to avoid these on my terminal..but how I could filter these in memory.
<hackingNerd> thanks for link... :)
<kangaroo72> Hello. I'm trying to burn a BluRay-Data-Dics with Brasero. I'm new in burning with linux, and not so experienced. Brasero is starting, but it doesn't show any drive. Are there more steps to do? Thanks for help.
<MonkeyDust> !bluray | kangaroo72 start here
<ubottu> kangaroo72 start here: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hackingNerd> jink: I found solution ... Thanks guys.
<alessandroalb> Hi all
<b3h3m0th> I have netw0 (bridged) and admn0 (NATed) network interfaces. netw0 is connected to my router with internet access and admn0 is connected to my router without internet access. I am not getting internet connectivity on my machine. When I down admn0, then I am getting internet connectivity. How do I get connectivity with both interfaces up?
<kangaroo72> does it mean, that I have to install these restricted formats?
<MonkeyDust> kangaroo72  it's a start
<kangaroo72> it's installing :-)
<k1l_> kangaroo72: did you put a blueray into the tray?
<kangaroo72> yihaa ;-)
<alessandroalb> i have problem, why not ?  Use Ubuntu 16.04 with gnome-shell 3.18.5. Sometime, random, after login i keep screen empty (green) with only cursor, Where can see, log i mean, to understand something ? Or there is other solution ?
<kangaroo72> it's installing flash-plugin too?! I just want to burn ....
<jink> Ubuntu 16.10 / QEMU VPS: I bound my postfix to specific IPs (both ipv4 and ipv6) and it fails to start during boot, because the interfaces aren't ready, yet.  ("no local interface found for ...")  What should I do?
<MonkeyDust> flash is oe of the restricted formats
<MonkeyDust> one*
<kangaroo72> everything is installed now
<kangaroo72> Brasero says to select CD/DVD ... but I can write BD too?
<kangaroo72> Oh - Brasero recognized a DVD-Media
<kangaroo72> and now BD too :-D
<kangaroo72> Yihaaaa
<kangaroo72> 25GB free :-))
<kangaroo72> thanks
<RadiantNova> umm
<RadiantNova> where is the "super key" on the keyboard?
<ikevin> RadiantNova, it's the "windows" key
<RadiantNova> doesnt work
<Walex> Have some Ubuntu repositories been hacked? I find on my system kernel 3.13.0-111 installed but it seems to be "unofficial" and no longer in the repo.
<Walex> That was installed by 'unattended-upgrade'
<k1l_> RadiantNova: what doesnt work?
<RadiantNova> using super key +f2
<k1l_> Walex: there was a security update which seems to have  pushed the 110 build
<RadiantNova> the super key supposedly being the windows key
<k1l_> RadiantNova: what should that do?
<MonkeyDust> Walex  what's the ouput of    cat /etc/issue
<RadiantNova> i dont remember
<RadiantNova> try it
<RadiantNova> let me know
<k1l_> RadiantNova: i guess you mean "alt+f2"
<Walex> MonkeyDust: that's fairly irrelevant...
<RadiantNova> dont belittle me
<RadiantNova> please
<RadiantNova> im new
<RadiantNova> by the way
<RadiantNova> walex
<RadiantNova> your statement imparted no knowledge
<RadiantNova> so its even more irrelevant
<RadiantNova> than mine
<k1l_> RadiantNova: super+f2 is not a thing. so i wonder why you asking for this. and please dont use enter that often. that is annoying on irc
<k1l_> RadiantNova: ok, good luck with that attitude.
<RadiantNova> im sorry
<RadiantNova> i dont like run-on sentences, bad english man
<Walex> RadiantNova: vertical scroll space in IRC channels is an expensive resource.
<RadiantNova> my attitudes not the best, its alright though. you guys are trying to be elitists downtalking to newbies
<RadiantNova> expensive to who?
<Walex> RadiantNova: to people who try to follow a conversation interleaved with many others.
<MonkeyDust> RadiantNova  if you keep your question(s) in one line, they're easier to follow an repeat, if needed
<MonkeyDust> and*
<RadiantNova> alright, let me look up in the documentation where i saw this "super key +f2", because that was a first for me too
<Walex> RadiantNova: 'super' is usually left by most GUI environments to be a prefix/modifier for user bindings
<cfhowlett> y
<RadiantNova> that was the first time i've EVER been scolded for sending short messages on IRC, you guys that chastised me for that are some real snobs
<RadiantNova> linux snobs
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Necy> HI. I installed kubuntu today but i cannot get my wifi working. It might be because of secureboot.
<Guest72033> ls
<RadiantNova> walex, scroll space costs nothing to generate
<RadiantNova> well since your running windows 95 Walex, i take that back, yea i suppose it would take a lot of your resources
<RadiantNova> thats true IRC high-class snobbin
<RadiantNova> do you have a linux limousine Walex?
<RadiantNova> does your toilet have linux engraved on the seat in 14k gold?
<RadiantNova> dont give me your shit about scroll lines
<RadiantNova> get a life
<RadiantNova> fucking snob
<RadiantNova> no one cares
<RadiantNova> about the damn scroll lines
<RadiantNova> thank you
<iamboris> o.o
<cfhowlett> RadiantNova, no profanity is permitted or necessary in this channel.  please read and comply with the community !guidelines
<RadiantNova> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RadiantNova> is this like the ten commandments?
<RadiantNova> thy will be done as it is in #ubuntu, amen
<MonkeyDust> RadiantNova  stop
<RadiantNova> i read through it like a EULA
<RadiantNova> done
<RadiantNova> actually most EULA's are more interesting than those guidelines
<RadiantNova> ive read lawbooks more interesting
<cfhowlett> Necy, if your kubuntu system boots, then secureboot is highly unlikely to effect wifi
<Necy> <cfhowlett> i can always give it a go booting with it disabled and see
<causative> what files in your home directory should be owned by a user other than yourself?
<cfhowlett> Necy, sounds legit.
<causative> like does unity need files owned by a different user... I just chowned all files in my home directory to myself because I migrated files from a different computer, but now I'm wondering if I need to fix ownership
<RadiantNova> hey guys Walex is starting a new grassroots movement on IRC, he's gonna save the environment by telling people to use less scroll lines!
<RadiantNova> the less scroll lines, the less CO2 emissions!
<RadiantNova> we'll save the rainforests just by using less scroll lines
<cfhowlett> hexchat users: note that the ignore command makes disruptive elements vanish: e.g. /ignore RadiantNova
<RadiantNova> what a novel idea
<MonkeyDust> RadiantNova  keep the chanel free for actual ubuntu support questions
<Mathisen> wow..
<RadiantNova> Mathisen plays world of warcraft
<RadiantNova> thats random
<kangaroo72> Sorry ... I still got an error while burning ...
<kangaroo72> Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency brasero-burn.c:1739) Unsupported type of task operation Session error : Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2856)
<ppf> kangaroo72: google says install icedax
<G66K> hello everyone
<G66K> how to change ip for ppp0 interface manually ?
<Necy> hmm.. with secureboot disabled the desktop isnt even showing
<Necy> :S
<MonkeyDust> !ppp | G66K
<ubottu> G66K: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Necy> stuck on the kde screen
<kangaroo72> dont know what icedax is - but installing ;-)
<hamza> hi everyone
<MonkeyDust> kangaroo72  icedax : "Creates WAV files from audio CDs."
<hateball> Necy: is it 16.04 or 16.10?
<kangaroo72> I want to burn only two rar-files
<kangaroo72> (4 + 2GB)
<kangaroo72> on one bd
<Necy> its 16.10 hateball
<hateball> Necy: as Plasma in 16.04 is rather... volatile, you'll want to use kubuntu backports PPA or stuff like that might happen regardless of secure boot or no.
<hateball> Necy: ah ok. well, try a reboot I guess. it still acts up in 16.10 :p
<hamza> I have some troubles with the Network-manager
<k3nz0> Hello, I'm facing a problem with ubuntu 15.04. When I leave for TTY1 and want to come back to GUI mode the screen shows "Power Saving Mode" and goes offline.
<k3nz0> Any clue ?
<MonkeyDust> k3nz0  for one, 15.04 is no longer supported
<cfhowlett> k3nz0, 15.04 is quite dead and not supported here or elsewhere.  install a  supported version
<hateball> k3nz0: If you are really on 15.04 it is EOL
<hateball> heh
<hateball> !details | hamza
<ubottu> hamza: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MonkeyDust> k3nz0  type   /topic
<Necy> its still crashing
<hamza> I'm trying to access my vpn network so i tried to install Network-manager(gui) but I don't have the option
<Necy> the previous windows open but the taskbar doesnt display
<hamza> is there another to access my vpn since I cannot have the configuration files
<kangaroo72> I just read to install ppa "cdr-tools"
<k3nz0> I don't actually think it's because of 15.04
<cfhowlett> again k3nz0 15.04 is not supported, so no point discussing it.  upgrade.
<k3nz0> Also I cannot change to Ubuntu 16.04 as it's not my PC
<k3nz0> thanks anyways :-)
<kangaroo72> but apt-update ends in ... 0% [Verbindung mit dl.google.com (2a00:1450:4001:814::200e)]
<kangaroo72> weird
<k3nz0> Apart from ubuntu 15, does any one knows where this "bug" comes from ?
<k3nz0> When I leave for TTY1 and want to come back to GUI mode the screen shows "Power Saving Mode" and goes offline.
<Necy> ouch. only loads desktop in secureboot it seems
<hamza> how can I add a vpn network in network-manager I had already installed the openvpn moudule
<k3nz0> But when I go back to TTY1 it works okay, TTY1 works okay
<MrMonkey31> out of curiosity, and cause of immediate need also, is there a prescribed method to waking up google chrome after stopping his processes one by one?
<RadiantNova> set an alarm bye google chromes bed
<RadiantNova> since your referring to google chrome as a person
<MrMonkey31> question applies to any prog with tons of processes (~20), and refers to preventing dataloss/retaining stability
<RadiantNova> i'd imagine he must have a bed
<RadiantNova> and an outlet nearby
<RadiantNova> for the alarm clock
<RadiantNova> does that answer your question?
<MrMonkey31> RadiantNova: but what of dataloss?
<r0ute> I find the easiest way to prevent the dataloss is by not killing the processes in the first place.
<RadiantNova> grab a flash light and look for it?
<MrMonkey31> hey!  what's this talk of KILLing?  & good morning :]
<r0ute> Good afternoon
<RadiantNova> yea
<RadiantNova> what are you talking about killing for
<RadiantNova> this is a family friendly chat
<RadiantNova> 1st warning
<RadiantNova> usually when i lose my data i find it ran off and hid under the bed
<RadiantNova> like a small dog does
<hateball> hamza: I think you also need network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed
<RadiantNova> gnome's dont exist
<RadiantNova> god this chat is silly as hell
<nguyen> hello
<Necy> if i uninstalled windows do you think my problem would go away?
<nguyen> join #irc://irc.oftc.net/kernelnewbies
<nguyen> hello i'm newbie in ubuntu
<kangaroo72> hmm
<kangaroo72> burning still doesn't work
<kangaroo72> Unsupported type of task operation
<Necy> will i get this same problem if i install opensuse?
<BluesKaj> !wodim | kangaroo72
<MonkeyDust> Necy  opensuse is completely different and not supported here
<BluesKaj> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 256 kB, installed size 894 kB
<BluesKaj> kangaroo72,^
<hateball> Necy: if you remove windows you can disable secure boot, and so this problem would go away
<hateball> Necy: you'd need to reinstall *ubuntu afterwards tho
<kangaroo72> hmmmmm
<kangaroo72> k3b works now ....
<anddam> what's the proper approach to NFS shares and graphical session? should my NFS volumes be mounted in /media/myuser via fstab or is there way (that I couldn't find) to browse exports on a server frmo nautilus?
<Casper_> Всем привет
<Casper_> Hello
<anddam> do NFS server advertise on zeroconf?
<anddam> servers*
<Casper_> Can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> Casper_  start with a question
<Casper_> I'm having problems with Wi-Fi. My system is clean, I just installed it. I do not install the program, but is updated by the way now my system version 15.10, but the system suggested that I upgrade to 16.4 at this moment I flew into error, and the report, and then close the update program.
<Necy> hateball: do you know if it would it work if i overwirte the windows partitions when re-installing?
<MonkeyDust> Casper_  true, 15.10 is dead, !eol
<afrikha> Hello, a new kernel was added yesterday to the official repository but it is removed today, is there any reason for this ?
<afrikha> package is linux-generic-lts-xenial_4.4.0.65.69_amd64.deb
<Casper_> true
<Casper_> How to write a message to you personally?
<Necy> removing windows that way
<Casper_> And how to animate it? :)
<hateball> Necy: well you can disable secure boot in bios, then boot k/ubuntu installer and choose to install over the entire drive, yes
<Necy> ok. ill give that a try. who needs windows.
<Necy> :)
<doug16k> :D
<Casper_> You can add this chat in Empathy?
<Casper_> Help me to be someone thread, please.
<Casper_> Does anyone?
<meijiJAPAN> hello, i am trying to learn some linux and i am stuck with some booting problem
<meijiJAPAN> can anybody help
<Spontex> Casper_, rule 1 or irc, don't ask if you can ask, ASK ! and don't say just "help me" nobody reply
<meijiJAPAN> ok so i installed kali a while ago
<meijiJAPAN> and i was fooling around with dual-booted win10
<Spontex> meijiJAPAN, kaly it's ubuntu ?
<meijiJAPAN> i deleted the kali partition just for shits and giggles
<meijiJAPAN> and fixmbr from the troubleshooting screen of windows
<Spontex> so why did you ask on ubuntu channel ?
<Casper_> So I asked the question, but who did not respond ...
<meijiJAPAN> because i am trying to install ubuntu right now
<meijiJAPAN> however it is stuck in a purple screen
<Spontex> install Windows BEFORTE linux
<meijiJAPAN> there is already a win10 installation
<Spontex> and creat a clean partition with gparted
<meijiJAPAN> however i can't reach to it because grub tries to boot its own thing i guess
<Spontex> on GPT/uefi
<meijiJAPAN> isn't it possible to install ubuntu with that kind of situation
<Spontex> hateball, Kubuntu doesn't existe anymore after 2012, pleas use officiel distrib (gnome 3, mate, Lxde, Xfce)
<Spontex> if you don't want probleme, backup your data, format yout disk on GTP
<Casper_> I promise, if any living creature to help me, I will every day to help beginners with Ubuntu for the Russian-speaking population.
<Casper_> :)
<Spontex> creat partition (uefi, windows, swap, / and /home) and after install windows  and ubuntu
<Casper_> I promise, if any living creature to help me, I will every day to help beginners with Ubuntu for the Russian-speaking population.
<squig> Hi Casper, so you error is with the update?
<Spontex> Casper_, stop spam just wait
<Spontex> and rtfm dude
<MonkeyDust> Casper_  hit the up arrow every 10-15 minutes to repeat your question, until someone can help
<jenz> هلاا
<Casper_> Error when upgrading from 15.10 to 16.4 software updates, simply turns off or OPERATE.
<squig> computer turns off?
<Casper_> Okay, so I will do.
<jenz> شباب
<Casper_> If you sprashivate me, let the computer shuts down.
<Spontex> jenz please speak english on latin caractere
<acosonic> Hi all, any comments? https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/use-your-windows-10-instantly-inside-ubuntu-linux-from-pavic
<MonkeyDust> acosonic  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Casper_> *If you ask me, then yes the computer shuts down.
<FunkyHeadGirl> Got ubuntu 16.04 and i havent got wi-fi option on my network tab, how can I get it?
<squig> Casper_, how did you run the command (its ok, I understand a little russian(
<anddam> FunkyHeadGirl: what's the network tab?
<FunkyHeadGirl> I mean the network connection pic, from which i set ethernet or wifi and stuff
<anddam> do you have a network icon in menu bar?
<FunkyHeadGirl> yes
<anddam> when you click on it what items are there?
<FunkyHeadGirl> ethernet network, disconnected, VPN connections, enable networking CHECK, connection information, edit connection
<anddam> FunkyHeadGirl: what wireless chipset do you have?
<ducasse> FunkyHeadGirl: you might be missing a driver. open 'software and updates', then look under 'additional drivers'
<dimisdas> FunkyHeadGirl: did you previously have wifi connectivity with this machine and ubuntu or is this a fresh install?
<dimisdas> FunkyHeadGirl: try "sudo apt install lshw" and then "sudo lshw -C network" and use pastebin to send the results
<Spontex> meiji with is my exemple for clean partition on dual booting https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2017/09/1488549978-2017-03-03-150456-1920x1080-scrot.png
<Spontex> he left ...
<FunkyHeadGirl> no never this is a fresh installation with no network
<Spontex> FunkyHeadGirl, no cable ?
<forehelp> Hi all, trying to make preseed only get packages from our internal repo but somehow it is still fetching things from outside, what parameters control this ?
<FunkyHeadGirl> no cable
<Spontex> antena usb wifi ?
<FunkyHeadGirl> nope
<Spontex> no friends ?
<dimisdas> FunkyHeadGirl: a USB adapter costs 10$ or less
<Spontex> ... no friends with a cable or a usb wifi avalible
<FunkyHeadGirl> well hahah this computer's leaving tonight 165km west and i'm alone now
<FunkyHeadGirl> but ill figure something
<ducasse> FunkyHeadGirl: did you look under 'additional drivers'?
<dimisdas> FunkyHeadGirl: can you run "sudo lshw -C network"
<ikevin> FunkyHeadGirl, your phone :)
<Spontex> ducasse, without internet, it's hardcore lvl
<dimisdas> ducasse: no internet
<ducasse> dimisdas: Spontex: it will still list which driver is missing if packages exist
<Spontex> FunkyHeadGirl, try download manualy all .deb you need for your wifi and copy/past on usbkey
<ikevin> FunkyHeadGirl, connect your phone on usb and enable sharing connection
<Spontex> +1 kevin
<FunkyHeadGirl> hey i try that with my phone, sorry i got heated
<dimisdas> Ikevin ++ try USB tethering
<linocisco> how can I set alarm with sound when laptop battery level is 20% or 100%?
<ikevin> linocisco, have you check in battery applet if there are this kind of settings?
<dimisdas> linocisco: make a script to check battery with an if conditional to run aplay an alarm sound file, set it up in cron to run every few minutes
<linocisco> ikevin, nothing is found
<linocisco> dimisdas, I am not so smart to write script
<FunkyHeadGirl> ok so i got internet via my phone wohoo
<FunkyHeadGirl> but my additional drivers in showing empty
<FunkyHeadGirl> is*
<ikevin> FunkyHeadGirl, try to refresh apt's database
<FunkyHeadGirl> alrighty
<dimisdas> linocisco: I'll send you an example since I'm bored, but you should find an alarm sound file urself 😅😝
<ikevin> linocisco, http://askubuntu.com/questions/754609/laptop-battery-high-low-alarm
<linocisco> dimisdas, that is cool. thanks
<linocisco> ikevin, let me check. thanks
<dimisdas> ikevin, linocisco, guess i’ll just stay bored :P It already exists
<FunkyHeadGirl> still not showing any drivers
<ikevin> FunkyHeadGirl, what's your hardware?
<linocisco> dimisdas, thanks
<linocisco> what is best youtube downloader for firefox? I used flashgot before. now it is not working
<mzKas> linocisco, for videos or mp3?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  or try youtube-dl, in the terminal
<linocisco> mzKas, mainly for videos
<mzKas> for videos i use Video Downloadhelper extension
<mzKas> to download as mp3 i use Youtube Mp3 Podcaster extension
<forehelp> What package on ubuntu exactly defines the version that it is on? 14.04.1 vs 14.04.5 for example ?
<ikevin> forehelp, maybe lsb-release
<kubast2> Hey I have a fan on /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon2/pwm1 How can I turn on manual control without using pwmconfig
<kubast2> when I run pwmconfig the fans get to max speed ,but the chassis fans don't really get back to standard speed
<kubast2> so I'm not sure if it really works
<ikevin> kubast2, see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<ikevin> kubast2, it's for thinkpad so the procedure will be the "same" for other fan type
<egyptian_> hi - if i have 4 nics in my interfaces file .. can i just add source-directory /etc/network/interfaces.d to the very bottom of the file? or do i have to add it in for each nic?
<Christoph_vW> how do I get rid of a wrong DNS server entry?    "nmcli dev show"   shows me that IP6.DNS[1] has an invalid/old entry
<BluesKaj> Christoph_vW, which ubuntu?
<Christoph_vW> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<MonkeyDust> Christoph_vW  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-troubleshooting.html
<finexbeer> how cancel cache on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> in your text editor with root permissions, open /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head a,nd remove the dns nameserver or replace it with the correct one, Christoph_vW
<OerHeks> finexbeer, "how cancel cache on ubuntu"  explain?
<BluesKaj> Christoph_vW, and ignore the warninfg
<MonkeyDust> cache can be disabled, is what i read here
<Christoph_vW> etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  is empty
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, depends what context ..
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  yes, that's why i'm not posting a link
<MonkeyDust> finexbeer  what OerHeks says, what's the context
<BluesKaj> Christoph_vW, and ignore the warninfg /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Christoph_vW> BluesKaj: problem is: nmcli shows 4 IPv6 DNS servers, but only the 1st is wrong
<Christoph_vW> and I don't know where it got them from
<BluesKaj> ok , Christoph_vW what does /etc/resolv.conf,  show ?
<Christoph_vW> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: how are you configuring your network, e.g. with network-manager and dhcp IP?
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: good question - I gave it a static IPv4 address in setup and IPv6 should be handled by DHCPv6
<Christoph_vW> so I guess network manager is handling this now
<alkisg> What's the output of this? grep . /run/resolvconf/interface/*
<Christoph_vW> but dhclient -6 takes forever
<Fooster> one of my machines updated to 4.4.0-65 which is apparentlty broken
<Fooster> how do I fix this?
<Christoph_vW> just "search DOMAIN.local" and "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<Christoph_vW> and the DHCPv6 server doesn't have the wrong DNS server anymore since some days
<Christoph_vW> but the client won't update his server list
<alkisg> Christoph_vW, and the output of this? grep -ri dns= /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: nothing
<alkisg> Try with sudo in front, sorry
<Christoph_vW> it is not in the connection profile  - it shows only on the device
<alkisg> You should get permission denied
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: I already did sudo -i
<alkisg> So if you disable ipv6 in the nm tab, you no longer get the wrong dns servers?
<alkisg> You think they come from ipv6?
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: cli only - no gui
<alkisg> Note that if a lease expires after 1 month, there's no reason for the client to fetch new dns server entries
<finexbeer> how can you cancel cache on ubuntu useng terminal
<finexbeer> ??
<Christoph_vW> the lease should expire after 12 hours
<Fooster> cancel cache?
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: output of this? put your iface name there... /usr/lib/klibc/bin/ipconfig  -n eth0
<alkisg> Does it list correct dns servers?
<OerHeks> finexbeer, "how cancel cache on ubuntu"  explain?
<alkisg> This only does a test request, it doesn't apply it
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: yes, but that's for IPv4 only
<Fooster> any ideas how to get rid of this 4.4.0-65 abortion?
<OerHeks> Fooster, reinstall the kernel perhaps?
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: my problem is just the wrong IPv6 dns server
<Fooster> oerheks not sure how to do that wiht gce... can't get to grub directly?
<ikevin> Christoph_vW, how ipv6 is configured?
<Christoph_vW> DHCPv6
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: you're sure you didn't put it somewhere static, e.g. in /etc/network/interfaces, right?
<ikevin> ok, so dns server maybe come from dhcp request
<OerHeks> Fooster, gce? hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: I cannot find a trace of it anywhere
<Fooster> google compute engine
<Christoph_vW>  etc/network/interfaces is nearly empty
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: ah, you could even run sudo grep -r <ip> /etc
<alkisg> And put the wrong ip there
<ikevin> do you have anything in interfaces.d ?
<finexbeer> a what to clear some space on my hardisk and a wanna cancel cache
<ikevin> finexbeer, which cache?
<Christoph_vW> ikevin: no, nothing
<iresf> webadmin.nsf: The server admin database can be accessed remotely. ?  what this mean  ?
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: no result
<scottjl> finexbeer: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<OerHeks> Fooster, as you pay for it, ask https://cloud.google.com/support/  ??
<Fooster> their support is garbage
<Christoph_vW> "dhclient -6 -v eno1" gets a new v6 lease but the wrong DNS entry stays
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: maybe you saved the config but didn't apply it? What kind of dhcp server do you have?
<Christoph_vW> Windows Server 2016 Datacenter
<alkisg> Did you restart the dhcp service? I don't know what it takes for that to happen under windows, there's also a #windows channel as it sounds like a server-side issue
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: I did
<Christoph_vW> and I don't get the old IP on windows clients
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: try dhclient -r first, to release the old lease
<MonkeyDust> finexbeer  start with   rm -r ~/.cache
<Choups> guys i need some help
<MonkeyDust> Choups  let's hear it, in one line
<Christoph_vW> alkisg: didn't help
<Choups> just started a new box, ubuntu 16 lts, installed apache and php7, but now when i upload a hello world php file, the php doesnt run, and it apears as a text file
<Choups> what am i missing?
<Christoph_vW> too bad it doesn't display where it got the addr from
<Christoph_vW> maybe it is from a router advertisement
<alkisg> Christoph_vW: well, next thing I would try would be a live cd, and if it happens there too, I would use tcpdump to see where it got it from
<Choups> oh and i restarted the apache.. just saying
<alkisg> Choups: you need the apache php module, not just the language
<ikevin> Christoph_vW, you can disable ra
<alkisg> Choups: follow the lamp installation guide from ubuntu wiki
<Christoph_vW> bingo
<Christoph_vW> it came from a RA
<Choups> ok alkisg
<Choups> ty
<Christoph_vW> would be cool when nmcli would display where it got it settings from...
<alkisg> Choups:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Christoph_vW> that whould make troubleshooting much easier
<MonkeyDust> Choups  try this    tasksel (task select)
<Christoph_vW> thanks for your help
<l2y> > ubuntu has experienced an internal error
<l2y> how can I save the text in the GUI?
<l2y> I don't want to sent it anywhere, I want the report log in the text form
<Choups> ty guys
<alkisg> l2y: I don't know, but try: ls /var/crash/*; less /var/crash/*, to see the bug reports as text files
<niko> .
<Menzador> Hello niko , please ask your question
<dax> lol.
<Menzador> (or did you bump it on accident)
<Menzador> (99 to 1 says)
 * Menzador snipes himself after seeing that giant cloak
<dax> Menzador: ;)
<l2y> alkisg: thanks a lot
<niko> Menzador: thanks, i know a bit about ubuntu :)
<alkisg> np
<Menzador> niko: Lol. I'm awful :P
<xenial_> where do i find the kdenliverc file in 16.04.2
<Menzador> xenial_: It's not in your home folder?
<Menzador> Or rather in ~/.config ?
<xenial_> It was but when i upgraded to 16.04.2 it gone from theere
<Menzador> xenial_: Did you start Kdenlive after the upgrade?
<xenial_> I have many times
<alkisg> xenial_: find ~ -name '*kdenlive*'
<xenial_> it was here HOME/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc
<Menzador> Ah
<xenial_> they placed it else where now
<Menzador> Xe
<Menzador> xenial_: I'll be right back.
<akjshfa> How do I change the default "Text entry settings" for all accounts including guest sessions. I selected wrong keyboard language (English UK) when I installed the OS (16.04.02) and even though I deleted the UK version from "Text Entry Settings" and replaced it with English US, when I login to a guest session, the UK one is default...
<neiogrin> quit
<Menzador> xenial_: I'm back
<xenial_> Ok
<Menzador> xenial_: So it was in ~/.kde/share/config last you saw it?
<xenial_> Yes it was,
<xenial_> upgraded t0 16.04.2 and its gone
<Menzador> xenial_: It appears the kdenliverc is now written to ~/.config , did you check in there?
<xenial_> doing that now
<xenial_> Menzador: found it, thank you
<sonu_nk> hi i am facing issue with roundcube
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24102633/
<blackrabbit> guys do you know about any SW that I can modify screen brightness from tray icon?
<koffeinfriedhof> blackrabbit: have a look at redshift
<ikevin> sonu_nk, dpkg -configure roundcube-core
<blackrabbit> koffeinfriedhof, I am using redshift actually
<koffeinfriedhof> and what are you missing?
<sonu_nk> ikevin:  dpkg -configure roundcube-core dpkg: error: unknown option -o
<blackrabbit> koffeinfriedhof, I am looking for this https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Brightness_control_Ubuntu.jpeg
<blackrabbit> but I want icon just as a volume to change it
<ikevin> sonu_nk, oups, --configure
<Zythyr> Need help. I have a mointor that only supports 1280x800 or 912x1140. When I connect this monitor to my Ubuntu 16.04, it boots to a black screen. Using an alternate high resolution montior makes it boot perfectly fine. How can I fix this issue?
<sonu_nk> ikevin: i want to install mail server on my ubutnu 16
<koffeinfriedhof> blackrabbit: ah. that seems to be another tool like https://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu/ (bit old)
<blackrabbit> koffeinfriedhof, yeah it's implemented on the kali linux
<blackrabbit> maybe I can extract it from it
<dimisdas> sonu_nk: roundcube is a webmail client, not a mail server
<sonu_nk> dimisdas: yes.. i am aware about this.. i want to install entire email server on my linode... can you help me in this ?
<sojusnik> mvvvv: Indeed, journalctl is installed!
<OerHeks> sonu_nk, you better ask this in #ubuntu-server, and you get help there already ?
<mvvvv> sojusnik, do you see the problem with journalctl -p4 ?
<OerHeks> mailservers are not an easy job, you have been told before
<sonu_nk> yes
<dimisdas> sonu_nk you really should set up your own mailserver
<dimisdas> shouldnt*
<koffeinfriedhof> blackrabbit: perhaps you'll get the name. There are a lot of tools for handling acpi-specific things. You may find it with "apt search brightness" or similar.
<ducasse> sonu_nk: we've explained this several times, you need a lot of knowledge to do this securely
<sojusnik> mvvvv: checking out... what do I have to search for?
<sonu_nk> ducasse: ok
<sonu_nk> thank you
<dimisdas> sonu_nk:  You’ll need a Mail Transfer Agent, a Mail Delivery Agent, an IMAP / POP3 Server and possibly Webmail software. It’s too complicated
<blackrabbit> koffeinfriedhof, tried a lot, didn't find anything like it
<dimisdas> sonu_nk: not to mention Antivirus, antispam, DKIM signings etc etc
<mvvvv> sojusnik, errors about your problem I forgot :)
<sonu_nk> ok
<ducasse> sonu_nk: you also need to understand dns and other network protocols
<sojusnik> mvvvv: hehe, when this crash happens again, I will look there for some hints. Thanks meanwhile. Can I PM you next time?
<sonu_nk> ducasse: dimisdas thankyou.. so conclussion is this , i cant do this time ?
<sonu_nk> right
<mvvvv> sojusnik, you'll get more support here
<sojusnik> k, thx!
<ducasse> sonu_nk: no, i would not recommend it. there are services who will handle administration of your own domain for you, use one of those instead.
<dimisdas> sonu_nk: if you want to use your own domain, perhaps you should look into paid mail services, like Google Apps or O365
<OerHeks> o365 .. really ?
<koffeinfriedhof> blackrabbit: it seems to be the default gnome-settings - brightness&screen setup. Perhaps you'll have to activate it via gconf?
 * OerHeks facepalms
<dimisdas> Oerheks: whatever floats their boat :P
<blackrabbit> koffeinfriedhof, ohh I am using unity, but it maybe true that it's default in gnome
<koffeinfriedhof> blackrabbit: then you should try gnome-power-manager or gnome-applets
<horsewhip> Office 365 is actually pretty good – I do prefer Fastmail though.
<horsewhip> I use Fastmail for my own domains.
<blackrabbit> koffeinfriedhof, thank you, I will try unity-tweak-tool and google how to add something to power-manager
<koffeinfriedhof> blackrabbit: good luck :)
<xubuntu_2> Hi! Some time ago someone suggested me a command on the command prompt would let me format my SSD safely before selling it on-line and avoid theft of personal data. Time has come to sale but I don't remember the command. I think it was ' write something 0 1mb. If anyone can remind it to me I'd be thankful.
<bogsdollocks> xubuntu_2 overwrite with 1;s
<blackrabbit> xubuntu_2, dd should do it
<bogsdollocks> badblocks does it
<matt|home> hello.. anyone here have experience dualbooting operating systems and using partition software? i appear to have broken something :\
<matt|home> silly me i thought ubuntu software could do that automatically
<xubuntu_2> matt|home, there is a boot loader repairing program. I don't remember its name though.
<matt|home> i dont think there's anything wrong with the bootloader, just one of the partitions i made is 'unusable' for some insane reason
<xubuntu_2> bogsdollocks, blackrabbit I don't know how to do that. Could you explain further please?
<tgm4883> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<blackrabbit> xubuntu_2, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M according to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/17640/how-can-i-securely-erase-a-hard-drive
<bogsdollocks> ssd can be tricky tho
<xubuntu_2> blackrabbit, thank you! I will try that and report back if something goes wrong.
<bogsdollocks> you may deleate firmware
<dimisdas> xubuntu: sudo hdparm --security-erase NULL /dev/sda (where /dev/sda is the ssd)
<bogsdollocks> and any other hdd in the sys
<bogsdollocks> be carefull
<blackrabbit> xubuntu_2, yeah should be careful
<xubuntu_2> Ok. Does dimisdas' command sound safer?
<xubuntu_2> I only have this one disk on my computer
<dimisdas> nope
<bogsdollocks> then format it a fey times
<blackrabbit> xubuntu_2, maybe just fill it with some big files and format it multiple times/
<bogsdollocks> its not easy to get stuff/dasta of a hdd if yor not up to it
<dimisdas> xubuntu_2: try running sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda (where dev/sda is your ssd) and pastebin what it outputs
<bogsdollocks> hirens live boot
<bogsdollocks> nuke it
<cagri> arkadaşlar merhaba
<cagri> hello
<cagri> python öğrenmek için ubuntu kurdum . Bütün her şeyi hallettim . Önerileriniz nedir ?
<OerHeks> hi cagri, english only please
<blackrabbit> oh turkish
<dimisdas> cagri: try asking in english
<blackrabbit> cagri, I installed ubuntu to learn python. I got it all done. What are your suggestions?
<cagri> I'm trying to learn Python. I've just started. What are your suggestions?
<blackrabbit> cagri, install sublime text 3
<frib> i need to install ubuntu on a flash drive but the installer always uses the boot partition of my main disk instead of using the flash drive. how to work around this? thanks
<cagri> install vim editor :)
<OerHeks> CarlFK, join #python for program help
<blackrabbit> I hate vim :)
<cagri> super :)
<dimisdas> Cagri: #python-tr for turkish
<CarlFK> OerHeks: ummm who needs python help?
<alkisg> frib: use 2 usb sticks, one to boot and one to install to. You can't install on the stick you boot from.
<frib> alkisg, i am not booting from the usb stick i am booting from an iso file
<alkisg> frib, where is that iso file?
<frib> main disk
<frib> and i have already installed it several times, the problem is a bug in the installer that doesn't make the usb bootable
<alkisg> Did you tell grub to get installed to the usb stick?
<alkisg> And, what is it, mbr+ext4?
<frib> that's over my head a bit
<alkisg> frib, what's the output of `sudo parted -l`?
<alkisg> (with the stick connected
<frib> well it's different now because i followed this guide:
<EriC^^> frib: in the installer are you choosing "Something else"
<EriC^^> there's a bootloader location at the bottom of that menu
<frib> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338836
<frib> EriC^^, yes but it doesn't make a difference the installer still uses the main disk
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24102830/
<EriC^^> frib: which are you choosing? /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<frib> i tried both
<EriC^^> /dev/sdb should work
<frib> it doesn't
<frib> well maybe my terminology is off
<EriC^^> frib: i bet its worknig and something else is going on
<frib> the usb can boot but it points to the main disk's grub i think
<frib> i dont really understand
<EriC^^> frib: yup something else is up
<frib> so anyway following that guide the usb was still not bootable at the end even after copying all of the EFI files
<EriC^^> frib: in the usb, is the efi partition populated?
<frib> EriC^^, immediately after install my guess is no (bios -> boot from efi file -> no results)
<EriC^^> frib: which pc model do you have?
<frib> hp envy 15 something
<EriC^^> frib: if you press f9 when it boots do you see a usb entry there?
<frib> yea
<EriC^^> so did you try it?
<frib> i would have had to no?
<alkisg> frib: when you boot from the "iso file", do you have the /sys/firmware/efi directory, i.e. are you in uefi more or in bios mode when installing?
<EriC^^> frib: and what happened when you did?
<frib> alkisg, i don't know
<frib> EriC^^, it hangs
<CarlFK> blackrabbit: https://wiki.pumpingstationone.org/Python_Office_Hours  page of stuff that tries to answer "I want to learn Python"
<EriC^^> frib: ok, nevermind, let's reinstall grub from the current install then
<EriC^^> frib: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<frib> EriC^^, hold on
<EriC^^> frib: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<frib> EriC^^, just to try something i ran update-grub with my usb stick in which my main installation detected
<frib> so it put the usb stick in my grub config file
<frib> i copied that to the usb and booted it using grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> frib: the usb won't be standalone bootable though
<frib> which i also copied from my main disk
<EriC^^> sounds sketchy
<frib> but the desktop UI didn't show up
<EriC^^> let's do it the "right way"
<frib> only background and folders etc
<frib> ok
<blackrabbit> CarlFK, thank you, but I am perl guy. cargi was asking about python
<blackrabbit> I was just translating what he said
<frib> EriC^^, i exceuted those commands
<CarlFK> blackrabbit: yeah.. wasn't sure who was doing what.  cargi left :(
<EriC^^> frib: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> frib: then mount -a
<CarlFK> ah, that makes sense.  well thank you for that
<frib> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> frib: mount | grep /dev/sda1    does it say mounted on /boot/efi ?
<frib> EriC^^, btw i was also able to use the main disk's grub to boot the usb and tried to install grub from within the installation itself but it didn't work, maybe i did it wrong
<frib> EriC^^, no it doesn't
<frib> from within chroot?
<EriC^^> frib: ok, (blkid /dev/sda1; cat /etc/fstab) | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> typo, /dev/sdb1
<frib> http://termbin.com/4nn2
<frib> http://termbin.com/yn05
<EriC^^> frib: did you run mount -a?
<frib> yea
<EriC^^> ok, try mount /boot/efi
<frib>  /dev/sdb1 is already mounted or /boot/efi
<frib> is busy
<EriC^^> oh crap, i made a typo earlier :)
<frib> its all good
<JokesOnYou77> What is the difference between the kernel packages that end with -edge and those that do not?
<EriC^^> nevermind, try "grub-install"
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<nacc> JokesOnYou77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<frib> ok done
<nacc> JokesOnYou77: iirc, -edge will mean you will get the next HWE whenever it is availalbe, but before it is released
<dax> JokesOnYou77: -edge kernels are newer versions that are planned to be released normally and are available early for people who want to do testing on them
<frib> even though I dont think this will work because the problem is with EFI not grub, but what do i know! :)
<frib> should i try to boot it?
<EriC^^> frib: yeah type exit and reboot
<frib> ok brb
<EriC^^> then try with f9 when the pc boots
<frib> yup
<EriC^^> and choose usb uefi etc
<JokesOnYou77> If the *-edge kernels are supposed to be newer, why it linux-generic-hwe-16.04 4.8.0.39.10 while -edge is 4.8.0.34.6 ?
<nacc> JokesOnYou77: sounds like something to ask in #ubuntu-kernel :)
<Zythyr> Need help. After installing Nvidia drivers on my Ubuntu 16.04, the /dev/fb0 device is no longer present. What do I need to do to get /dev/fb0 to reappear?
<Dreaman> http://prikachi.com/images.php?images/27/9056027F.png  8k :)
<Dreaman> Zythyr see my
<MonkeyDust> Dreaman  do you have a question or suggestion to help?
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> thenks
<gambl0re> how do i exit nano editor
<ouroumov> CTRL+X
<dimisdas> control+x
<gambl0re> i tried ctrl + O and ctrl + X
<gambl0re> i did that
<ouroumov> You then have to follow instructions
<gambl0re> it keeps asking for "filename to rewrite
<gambl0re> "
<dimisdas> y or n
<dimisdas> then enter
<k1l> gambl0re: it asks you to save then. type y(es) or (n)o
<ouroumov> Confirm whether to save and to what filename.
<gambl0re> it doesnt ask to confirm anything
<BarnabasDK> gambl0re and stay away from vi for now
<gambl0re> it automatically went in nano
<yeeve> gambl0re, have you actually changed any of the content of the file?
<forehelp> hi all, how can i have two machines that are updating from the same repo (an internal repo), new ones show 14.04.5 and old ones show 14.04.3 ? kernel is the same... what package is making this change ?
<alkisg> base-files
<alkisg> dpkg -S /etc/os-release
<BarnabasDK> +1 alkisg
<forehelp> alkisg: both the same :/
<alkisg> forehelp: /etc/os-release is the same in both machines?
<forehelp> 7.2ubuntu5.5
<alkisg> forehelp: is that linux mint?
<forehelp> alkisg: yes same both
<alkisg> forehelp: linux mint is horribly broken and not supported here...
<alkisg> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Irreparable> Hello dear gentlemen and ladies :<
<forehelp> ubuntu 14.04  not mint
<forehelp> alkisg: its not mint
<yeeve> forehelp, are you wanting both machines to end up on 14.04.5?
<alkisg> forehelp: run md5sum /etc/os-release in both files, is it the same?
<alkisg> *in both machines
<forehelp> no
<forehelp> i want them to stay in .3
<Irreparable> Is right now a suitable time to ask a few questions about ubuntu 16.04? :p
<k1l> forehelp: does "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" still want to install updates?
<k1l> Irreparable: just ask
<yeeve> Irreparable, there's never a good time :P ask away
<forehelp> alkisg:  yes, both the same
<alkisg> forehelp: I don't get it, if they're the same files, where do you see that one is 14.04.5 and the other 14.04.3? That information is from that file.
<forehelp> lsb_release -a
<forehelp> and on /etc/motd
<Irreparable> Been trying to do a dual boot install of ubunto 16.04 alongside windows 10 - after having issues with a black screen/no activity screen for an hour or two, my googlefoo taught me that it's apparently a issue that can be fixed with "nomodeset" (that was after I reinstalled the iso like 6 times thinking it was the issue...)
<alkisg> forehelp: $ dpkg -S /etc/lsb-release
<alkisg> base-files: /etc/lsb-release
<alkisg> Are those files the same too?
<Irreparable> No I got it to boot up properly - in UEFI mode - but when I told it to install it said something along the lines of that windows was installed via the BIOS setting and if I ran linux as UEFI I might not be able to boot windows 10 anymore - so I tried installing ubuntu via BIOS too, but now I get a screen with a - what seems to be keyboard = accessibility setting - for like 10 seconds and after
<Irreparable> that it's back to "No signal land" again
<Irreparable> make that "no" a "now"
<Irreparable> :v
<Irreparable> installing ubuntu server on a vm was easier than this and I did that the first time ever today too <_<
<NoCode> Running Mate in Ubuntu, I've just noticed a zombie process right as I restart my computer. What should I do?
<Irreparable> Kill it with fire? :p
<NoCode> Well, I tried to kill it... But I logged out.
<MonkeyDust> NoCode  nothing, a zombie i already dead
<MonkeyDust> NoCode  ignore it
<NoCode> So it's something based within my MATE DE,
<MonkeyDust> NoCode  no, it occurs in all distro's, flavours etc
<NoCode> MonkeyDust, What does?
<k1l> NoCode: what zombie process?
<NoCode> I think it's related to python3. But I'm not sure.
<MonkeyDust> NoCode  https://www.howtogeek.com/119815/htg-explains-what-is-a-zombie-process-on-linux/
<forehelp> alkisg: guess something is confusing here, now both show .5 will run some more tests
<alkisg> np
<NoCode> Z     1737  1946 python3 <defunct>
<alkisg> forehelp: note that lsb is somewhat deprecated and not many distros have it, most do have /etc/os-release though
<forehelp> alkisg: got in another machine a 14.04.1 (7.2ubuntu5.1 base-files) and on the .5 a (7.2ubuntu5.5 base-files)
<forehelp> so that sounds about right on the change
<forehelp> but the kernel is the same
<alkisg> forehelp: well, you just did a partial upgrade there :)
<k1l> forehelp: the pointrelease is not a real realease like 16.10 or 17.04. its more like a servicepack on windows. just the sum of all updates.
<Irreparable> My question pretty much is, if I install ubunto in UEFI mode while Windows 10 is installed in BIOS mode, will I still be able to boot Windows 10? (My MB apparently has 2 options: BIOS only and Legacy + UEFI)
<Irreparable> -o +u
<forehelp> alkisg: thats the thing i am not updating kernels atm, i want them all in the same version so everything should be a 14.04.1
<alkisg> forehelp: why do not want to update the systems?
<forehelp> somehow it seems this base-files package on new install is then obviously getting the latest version, but keeping the old kernel and informing me it is a 14.04.5  when "it is only partially"
<alkisg> Updates fix security issues etc
<OerHeks> forehelp, reading back, i guess you don't have the same kernels on those machines..
<k1l> forehelp: that doesnt make sense to want to keep them on 14.04.1
<dimisdas> Irreparable: the two OSes' boot modes should match
<k1l> forehelp: if you just run the updates a 14.04 will always stay on 3.13 kernel.
<forehelp> k1l:  i got 3.13.0-101-generic on all
<sdfsffasfsdf> Guys can someone help me with this?
<sdfsffasfsdf> https://imgur.com/a/ajpfP
<i7ch> hello people
<k1l> forehelp: yes, there are updates to the 3.13 kernel base. look at ubuntu.com/usn
<forehelp> k1l: OerHeks alkisg this is ok for me , i was just worried other ubuntu version was being installed
<forehelp> but aparently not
<forehelp> its just the case that on older systems the base-files is not being updated
<forehelp> when on new ones it is
<forehelp> k1l: 3.13.0-101.148 to be more exact
<forehelp> i do understand it is old, however i do have to keep that one for the time being
<i7ch> right now i`m on 16.04 and i`m having this damn error i can`t figure out: systemctl systemd-modules-load.service has failed.
<i7ch> and for the life of me i can`t figure out why
<fsdfsdf> guys can someone help me with this error?
<fsdfsdf> https://imgur.com/a/F3Ijk
<dimisdas> i7ch: try “sudo systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service” and link the output
<rrichardsr3> I have a project where we deploy our application to ubuntu. It uses github to pull the code down to the servers. We have ssh-forwarding enabled so github looks at our local keys in order to authorize pulling the code. I had to recently spin up an older ubuntu server AMI at amazon and it seems that somewhere these keys are being cached because nobody can
<rrichardsr3> deploy. They get the 'permission denied' from github. My keys still work. Is there anywhere on ubuntu that would cache or save keys used with ssh-forwarding? these people can still ssh into the server however. Very strange.
<fsdfsdf> can someone help me?
<fsdfsdf> * tnli_ (tnli@kapsi.fi) has joined
<fsdfsdf> * nathan__ (~nathan@204.185.254.100) has left
<i7ch> dimisdas, failed (result: exit-code)
<i7ch> status=1/failure
<fsdfsdf> can someone help me? https://imgur.com/a/F3Ijk
<i7ch> sorry, can`t link. i only have cli on that machine
<Irreparable> dimisdas: I feared as much, thank you for the information, guess I'll have to step up my googlefoo some more, lol
<i7ch> dimisdas, failed (result: exit-code) status=1/failure
<dimisdas> i7ch: is that all? Or you can’t paste the rest.
<dimisdas> i7ch: sudo systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service | nc termbin.com 9999
<i7ch> ok, lemme nc it
<ioria> i7ch, virtualbox installed ?
<i7ch> ioria, vmware
<ioria> i7ch, maybe it's the culprit
<i7ch> hmm
<i7ch> can you explain .. ?
<i7ch> dimisdas, http://termbin.com/u6h3
<Irreparable> welp, I'm off to trying something new, I hopefully won't be back (soon) so I wish everyone a nice weekend, hah
<ioria> i7ch, did you stopped an upgrade ?
<i7ch> ioria, noup
<i7ch> tried the "de facto" fix for this issue. updating, upgrading, -f install, dpkg-configure -a, etc
<i7ch> none worked :(
<ioria> i7ch,  can you boot in Recovery ?
<i7ch> ioria, yes, i can
<i7ch> i'm in recovery mode with root account right now
<ioria> i7ch,  i was suggesting what you 've already  done ...
<i7ch> yeah. been reading all the google result from like .. 3 pages :D
<linton> what kernel version? (name -r)
<i7ch> 4.4.0-64-generic
<linton> hmm, ok
<ioria> i7ch,  some extra parameters in the kernel boot line   ?    dmesg | grep Kernel
<dimisdas> sorry DC/ed
<dimisdas> i7ch: I can’t tell which module is failing. Best guess would be to restart “systemctl restart systemd-modules-load.service” and then nc the status again
<i7ch> dimisdas, restarting systemd-modules-load.service is failing
<i7ch> " ..has failed because the control process exited with error code .. "
<i7ch> nothing of interest there
<i7ch> ioria, check http://termbin.com/1mbg
<ohcanada> hello. is there a problem with the latest (and now withdrawn) xenial 4.4.0-65 kernel?
<i7ch> also, here`s some output from journalctl -xe: http://termbin.com/45oj
<i7ch> all i can see wrong is "mar 03 19:57:16 cube systemd-modules-load[1250]: Failed to insert 'f71882fg': Device or resource busy"
<i7ch> but even if i blacklist that module, i get the same issue
<wincs> Hi. I noticed some weird behavior and I'd like to know if it's normal. When I browse a network share (samba or sshfs, doesn't matter) using ubuntus (16-04) file manager, after some time of inactivity, the folder changes to its parents
<wincs> so if i'm initally at /home/wincs/networkfolder/pictures/
<wincs> after 5 minutes it will go back to /home/wincs/networkfolder/
<wincs> and after some time, to /home/wincs..
<wincs> etc, until the root of the shared folder
<ohcanada> now see, i reverted back from 4.8 16.04.2 kernel because of unresolved errors in the tun/tap and /proc filesystem. now 4.4 has gone west, it seems. does anyone have any idea what is happening with the kernel team, or do they just release untested nonsense, as a matter of course?
<dimisdas> i7ch: The disk contains an unclean file system (and later) Failed to mount '/dev/sdd1': Operation not permitted
<i7ch> that`s a ssd with WIN10 on it, if i't not mistaking
<dimisdas> i7ch: sorry for my short-memory, but isn’t this running in a vmware?
<i7ch> dimisdas, noup. i have vmware installed on it. but linux is a host not guest
<i7ch> sorry for the confusion
<Auprivave> anyone here running wordpress with Nginx?
<ohcanada> Auprivave: as a matter of fact, yes sir
<dimisdas> i7ch: take a look at this http://superuser.com/a/1074637
<i7ch> 10x
<ohcanada> Auprivave: nginx, php7, mariadb with http/2 ssl and all the trimmings
<Auprivave> ohcanada, great :) I get a 502 bad gateway. can i paste my block file in a msg to you?
<RoseAleria> Does anyone know if the 3G internet dongle called "D-Link DWM-157" works on Ubuntu?
<ohcanada> Auprivave: pm me a link to a paste, rather than flooding me :)
<frib> if I boot an ubuntu .iso directly from grub, is it running in EFI mode?
<linton> Auprivave: if its a config type issue, you could check out nanobox.io, they help relieve config/devops concerns
<sadupgrades> hi all i just tried to upgrade from 14 to 16 via do-release-upgrade and when i try to boot it can't.  When i go into the live cd and chroot, i now get http://dpaste.com/3TZ9209
<sadupgrades> any ideas how to properly fix that?
<k1l> sadupgrades: let me guess: /boot partition is full?
<sadupgrades> yeah it was
<sadupgrades> i cleaned it out now
<sadupgrades> can't get it to regenerate all the proper files
<sadupgrades> k1l: is ther ea specific command i should run to reinstall all the proper kernel images etc. there?
<k1l> sadupgrades: sudo apt install -f
<sadupgrades> k1l: http://dpaste.com/1WBCYBN
<sadupgrades> same error?
<k1l> sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic
<sadupgrades> E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic:amd64
<nacc> sadupgrades: do you have a separate /boot? is it mounted?
<sadupgrades> nacc yes it is separate and i mounted it at /boot
<sadupgrades> http://dpaste.com/1DNGS9X
<nacc> i think that implies dpkg is in an incosistent state (Internal Error). It's useful to pastebin the full output
<nacc> sadupgrades: --^
<nacc> sadupgrades: you might try a `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<sadupgrades> nacc: where would i find the full output http://dpaste.com/1WBCYBN has the complete one of the apt-get install -f
<nacc> sadupgrades: e.g, you  ran `sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic`. Was the only output the line with 'E: ...' ?
<sadupgrades> nacc: http://dpaste.com/3PQRRQD is the full output of that
<sadupgrades> the dpkg --configure -a
<nacc> k1l: might need a force removal and reinstall?
<sadupgrades> nacc: http://dpaste.com/2ZEX03H is the full --reinstall.... command
<sadupgrades> nacc: sure happy to try that - what would be the best route ?
<nacc> sadupgrades: right, need to remove it first, i think -- for some reason dpkg things it is done configuring (extracting) the package even though it is not
<nacc> sadupgrades: `sudo dpkg -P linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic`
<sadupgrades> http://dpaste.com/0CQ6CJZ
<nacc> sadupgrades: `sudo dpkg -P linux-image-4.4.0-64-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-64-generic`
<sadupgrades> nacc: http://dpaste.com/0W3YD30
<sadupgrades> i got the pattern of add the dependency
<sadupgrades> but should i add the linux too? just want to make sure that isn't one i really shouldn't pruge
<nacc> sadupgrades: add --dry-run (beofre -P) and add linux
<nacc> sadupgrades: dry-run will keep it from doing anything
<sadupgrades> http://dpaste.com/1WEBGX6
<sadupgrades> looks ok
<sadupgrades> ?
<nacc> sadupgrades: yeah, i think that's fine -- we're going to immediately reinstall those packages anyways
<nacc> sadupgrades: if that completes, run `apt install linux`
<nacc> with sudo
<sadupgrades> completed running that now
<sadupgrades> had no package named linux
<nacc> sadupgrades: ok, `sudo apt install linux-generic`
<sadupgrades> installing awesome!
<sadupgrades> do i need to do something to update grub too after all this?
<nacc> sadupgrades: I think it should do it automatically, but you can always run `sudo update-grub` manually
<Zythyr> Need help. I am trying to install fbida. However, when I use "make", I get error: Make.config:1 *** Empty variable name. Stop https://www.kraxel.org/releases/fbida/
<nacc> Zythyr: probably should contact fbida for help with their software
<sadupgrades> awesome going to give a reboot attempt here hopefully it will work
<sadupgrades> thanks nacc
<nacc> sadupgrades: gl!
<wincs> Hey. so why when I leave a network folder open, after some time of inactivity, it goes back to its parent folder?
<sadupgrades> nacc: hm still goes directly to grub rescue
<nacc> sadupgrades: i wonder if you need to run `grub-install` or something to repair it -- EriC^^, maybe you know?
<nacc> sadupgrades: were any kernels listed on the grub menu?
<sadupgrades> it just went directly into rescue mode
<EriC^^> sadupgrades: what's up?
<sadupgrades> one sec let me get irc opened on diff computer so i can reboot without losing you
<sadupdates> EriC^^, when i boot grub just goes directly into rescue mode
<nacc> EriC^^: it was a failed dist-upgrade (/boot full, i think)
<EriC^^> sadupdates: you mean grub rescue> ?
<sadupdates> EriC^^, yep
<EriC^^> sadupdates: do you have a live usb you could boot?
<scottjl> wincs: probably because the network folder times out
<sadupdates> yes one second so i ran grub-install /dev/sda and /dev/sdb - and rebooted
<sadupdates> now it just sits as a screen that says GRUB
<sadupdates> and nothing else
<wincs> scottjl: is there any parameter to keep it alive?
<EriC^^> sadupdates: ok boot the live usb and come here
<sadupdates> EriC^^, booting to live cd
<scottjl> wincs: maybe. but i don't know your network or your server.
<wincs> my server is actually a raspberry pi, i'm connecting to it using sshfs
<sadupdates> EriC^^, want me to get chrooted?
<EriC^^> sadupdates: not yet
<sadupdates> ok what should i do?
<scottjl> wincs: sorry, i don't use sshfs
<EriC^^> sadupdates: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<DarekDeo> Hi, I have problem with gedit (and LibreOffice) invoking search after system suspend on Ubuntu 16.04.1 and 16.04.2. After resuming system from suspend when I open gedit and open search (no matter if I use shortcut or open search option by mouse clicking on it) I can only type one letter or paste clipboard, after that search dialog closes immediately. When I restart lightdm service or reboot PC everything works normal. Also I have no problems with search
<DarekDeo> feature in other software.
<wincs> i'll try to look it up
<scottjl> look for something regarding timeouts
<forehelp> What do you guys suggest, i keep running into problems with small /boot partitions... shoudl i just get rid of them completely and have all in / or make /boot to something like 500mb ?
<sadupdates1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/3iza
<EriC^^> forehelp: yeah /boot is unnecessary
<dx486> DarekDeo, FYI, it doesn't happen in my 16.10 system
<pavlos> forehelp, apt autoremove should clean /boot and keep 2 most recent kernels
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: don't know much about raid, assemble it and mount everything under /mnt and mount --bind and chroot
<scottjl> forehelp: these days you can skip separate boot. i have 250 production servers and don't use separate boot, root volume is 32G
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: is sda the disk that's set to be booted in the bios?
<sadupdates1> yes i believe so
<sadupdates1> all set chrooted in
<sadupdates1> with /boot mounted to /dev/sda1
<forehelp> Thanks pavlos, sottjl and EriC^^ just need to find out now how to make preseed not ask if i want to make sure i dont need the /boot -.-
<EriC^^> can't really think of anything to do here sadupdates1 except grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: then update-grub
<DarekDeo> dx486, might be 16.10, what version of gedit do you have?
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: take a look in /boot/grub also and see if the modules are there under the <arch> dir
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: also check the config file /boot/grub/grub.cfg as nacc said
<dx486> DarekDeo, 3.22.0
<sadupdates1> EriC^^: can i install grub also to /dev/sdb to be sure?
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: sure
<DarekDeo> dx486, 3.18 here, I'll try to update gedit
<dx486> DarekDeo, okay
<sadupdates1> EriC^^: hmm there is no grub.cfg in /boot/grub
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: try df -h /boot
<sadupdates1> http://dpaste.com/2VFMTTR
<nacc> hrm, that's grub1?
<sadupdates1> EriC^^: 83% with 37M available
<sadupdates1> nacc: ah should i upgrade?
<nacc> sadupdates1: i feel like maybe you're not fully upgraded yet
<nacc> sadupdates1: have you checked via `apt update; apt full-upgrade` ?
<sadupdates1> yep says none not upgraded
<nacc> sadupdates1: 16.04 is grub2 based, it should have updated during the release upgrade; but since it was interrupted maybe it's in an inconsistent state
<sadupdates1> ok should i just purge grub and install grub2
<nacc> sadupdates1: `apt-cache policy grub2`
<sadupdates1> http://dpaste.com/19DRFYM
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: give "apt-get -f install && dpkg --configure -a"   a run too
<sadupdates1> for both for good fit
<nacc> sadupdates1: thanks, reading
<sadupdates1> EriC^^: no change
<sadupdates1> i'm happy to just uninstall grub and reinstall grub2?
<EriC^^> i'm for it
<sadupdates1> kk doing
<nacc> i think it's fine, but something else is off
<nacc> linux-image-generic should have updated grub, ithought
<nacc> ah maybe not
<nacc> maybe because grub never got uninstalled and it also satisfies the dep
<sadupdates1> ok so will give a reboot now?
<EriC^^> sadupdates1: ok, unless nacc has anything else to do
<sadupdates1> ok brb!
<nacc> yeah, i think that it's sane to ry now
<nacc> *try
<sadupdates> grr just sits at screen with "GRUB _" cursor blinking
<EriC^^> try pressing esc or c
<EriC^^> make sure sda is first in the bios
<sadupdates> ahh it was bootting to the other drive
<nacc> heh
<sadupdates> thanks guys so much
<sadupdates> now i can go catch my flight
<nacc> sadupdates: safe travels :)
<sadupdates> nacc, EriC^^ thanks again really appreciate it
<nacc> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> np, have a good one
<EriC^^> yum :D
<markot> Hello everyone
<timyp> Hello markot
<gebruiker> how can I upgrade ubuntu from 16.04 lts to 16.10?
<boze> I have an odd one. Some times after mashing shortcuts my keyboard layout will seemingly change. I click the little "En" in the system tray and it says it's still on english, but when I click it they keyboard goes back to normal. I did delete the colemak layout from the list of options recently
<nacc> gebruiker: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to Prompt=normal, then run `do-release-upgrade -d` iirc
<markot> I am having problems with USB3 mass media devices. E.g. I have a HDD enclosure, which is correctly recognized, but it still keeps resetting for some reason (uas_eh_bus_reset_handler). Are you familiar with this kind of problem?
<genii> markot: Do you have a pastebin of the dmesg output?
<markot> genii: https://in.karhunmaki.fi/usb3_resets_problem.txt
<OerHeks> gebruiker, switch lts > lts to any version in updates, done
<markot> genii: please ask, if you need more information
<markot> genii: So Sandisk USB stick worked, but HDD enclosure did not. I can also reproduce this problem with another external HDD.
<arooni> my mom's windows computer got hacked and debating installing ubuntu desktop.  she just uses her comp for browsing + document creation.  is ubuntu a good choice for that?  would also make remote admin of her machine easier
<akik> arooni: yes. you can't go wrong
<blackrabbit> arooni, document creation?
<arooni> like wordprocessing
<blackrabbit> libre office is shit, she will hate it
<arooni> well wps writer is pretty good
<arooni> i use that on my laptop
<axisys> anyone know how to explore shrepoint contents? I need to get some data from sharepoint unfortunately.
<OerHeks> blackrabbit, not helpfull, lo is fine
<blackrabbit> OerHeks, I am using it myself, but you can't really skip from excel 2016 to Libre office Calc
<arooni> btw speaking of my laptop; anyone know how to deal with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302 ... seems like there are no answers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<axisys> I need to access https://home.example.net/livelink/llisapi.dll?func=ll&objId=35295609&objAction=browse&sort=name&viewType=1
<OerHeks> arooni, old kernel, won't fix .. if it happens again on 4.4.0-64, file a bugreport
<arooni> i have that kernel version and its still occuring
<arooni> i didnt know bugs were tied to a kernel version; but i guess it makes sense
<arooni> anyway to get the 4.4.8 kernel ?
<arooni> and stay at 16.04
<genii> markot: For some reason when you plug in the enclosure, it sees a hard drive, but also an optical drive ( DVD)
<OerHeks> arooni, HWE gives 4.8 kernel iirc
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<arooni> also; according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/836260/how-can-i-use-16-10-yakkety-kernel-in-16-04-xenial ;; The second point release for Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) is scheduled for February 16th, 2017. It will be powered by Linux kernel 4.8 replacing the currently used 4.4 branch. ... i have 16.04.2 ; but my kernel doesn't seem to be 4.8 ?
<nacc> arooni: you have to opt-in if upgrading
<nacc> !hwe | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<markot> genii: Thanks. Could you elaborate how did you figured out that it also sees the enclosure as a optical drive?
<arooni> nacc: ok i opted in with  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04  ;; so now all i need to do is restart?
<OerHeks> If you want to run that kernel, yes
<nacc> arooni: right
<arooni> oh man
<arooni> i'm so excited
<arooni> i'll be able to do so many more things now
<arooni> like .. maybe resume my laptop from suspend lol
<arooni> [w/o a kernel panic]
<markot> Should I file a bug report about this problem?
<genii> markot: HDD plugin: [  +0,000006] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdf] tag#1 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 04 40 ad 00 00 04 00 00
<genii> 2a=10 bytes incoming, including myself. 00=test unit ready. 04=format. 40=change definition. ad=read DVD structure. 00 00=test unit ready 2 times. 04=format. 00 00= test unit ready 2 times again.
<genii> SanDisk plugin: [  +0,000530] sd 17:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0    sgX devices are optical drives
<markot> genii: Oki. I see.
<hannibal> hello everyone
<markot> genii: On this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1624917) bug report Volden says that similar problem is "possible UAS module bug"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624917 in linux (Ubuntu) "external usb-3 disk crashes when writing." [Medium,Confirmed]
<markot> Oh. Nice bot :-)
<pentium4_ubuntu> Hi.
<markot> ubottu: Thank you bot.
<ubottu> markot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arooni> well this kernel seems to be working a lot better in terms of resuming from suspend without a kernel panic!  i have gotten so use to this; i forgot how nice it was
<arooni> good job kernel + ubuntu devs :)
<pentium4_ubuntu> trying to install Lubuntu on an old Pentium4/1GB im getting stuck at installer with a blank screen. Memtest86+ and HDD disk are OK. BIOS restored to defaults and other devices (PCI) removed
<OerHeks> have fun, arooni
<genii> markot: Have you tried to update the USB device listings yet? ( with sudo update-usbids )
<arooni> for my mom's computer it has a core2duo processor;  and 2-4GB of ram.  do i need 32 bit or 64 build of ubuntu for her?
<pentium4_ubuntu> where I can see a "installer progress trace" (CTRL+ALT+F1-6 doesnt work) to guess what's happening?
<sojusnik> On Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 the Gnome-Shell is sporadically crashing after unlocking the lock-screen. Restarting it (Alt+F2, then r) helps, but gets annoying over time. I'm trying to locate the source, but need help. The crash happened around 20:53:21 - 35, the appropriate log is to be found here: https://paste.gnome.org/ppacprpov Thanks for helping!
<genii> markot: ...because there may be a new definition available for that enclosure or sandisk which doesn't make it think there's a DVD attached
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu, what lubuntu exactly ? 16.04 ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> 16.04, yes ioria
<markot> genii: Yep. Will do that.
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu, do you get the Main Menu ? install, try, etc. etc ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria yes. advanced options didnt seem to work either
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu, how did you do the usb stick ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> rufus, twice. before that tried with unetbootin
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  try to press F6 and select nomodeset
<pentium4_ubuntu> already, save result
<pentium4_ubuntu> *nolacpi and others also tried
<pentium4_ubuntu> *same
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  when exactly do you get stuck ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> at the very beginning
<pentium4_ubuntu> just after selecting install in both, destop or alternate
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  you press 'try lubuntu' and then nothing ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> not try, just install
<pentium4_ubuntu> and, yes...nothing but emptyness :P
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  try 'try lubuntu' with nomodeset selected ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> to be honest, i dont think i did...neither i think it would work, but i can try...
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  what is a desktop ?
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  or laptop ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> desktop/tower. asrock ge pro-ht
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  what video card ?
<markot> genii: Downloaded new version of the USB ID list, unmounted&removed and inserted&mounted back the enclosure. http://pastebin.com/CijcpvxF
<markot> genii: Will test next, if this had any impact for the copy problem.
<pentium4_ubuntu> integrated
<genii> markot: OK.
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  SiS® 651 chipset
<pentium4_ubuntu> and that implies...?
<BluesKaj> oops
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  you probably have a sis video card ... not good
<BluesKaj> my ethenet cable has wonky connector
<pentium4_ubuntu> not good= cant install, ot even in 800*600?
<OerHeks> agp 4x, maybe the vesa driver will work on that >> vga=791  http://askubuntu.com/questions/849481/force-vesa-driver-in-ubuntu-16-10
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  but you also have a AGP slot ... so you can find , if it dosen't work, an agp video card (nvidia or ati)
<OerHeks> 791 = (1024x768 16bit).
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: yes. i can find some AGPs, but would it worth it xD
<townes127> Hi. Not 100% where to start researching this. I want a quick way to reboot my laptop to console only (e.g. no X loaded). I often use my laptop remotely but would rather not have X/and my windows manager etc sucking RAM when I only need a CLI
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  why not ? have you tried 'try ubuntu' with nomodeset ?
<genii> markot: dmesg indicates: [  +0,000803] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0  ...which makes me think it's going to still keep trying to read DVD filesystem structure from the hard drive
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: not yet... "burning usb"
<pentium4_ubuntu> alternate image doesnt have a try option
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  you can also remove 'quite  splash' from the kernel boot line, pressing 'e' or 'tab'
<pentium4_ubuntu> on menu, isnt it?
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  alternate ? i don't remember.... don't you have desktop already ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> just burned!
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  what ? alternate ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> hmmm...it worth mentioning HDD surface test stopped at 34GB/40GB
<pentium4_ubuntu> no, just burned desktop. going to try "try+nomodeset"
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  you mean bad hd ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> and it suddenly resume
<pentium4_ubuntu> that's suspicious...
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  check the pata/ide cable
<markot> genii: First reset happened after 5 minutes (about 20GiB) of copying: http://pastebin.com/9VU8f20w
<pentium4_ubuntu> it had 2, one for HDD one for CD. changed before surface test
<pentium4_ubuntu> going to try, brb
<markot> genii: How about Volden's comment here about UAS being the culprit? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1624917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624917 in linux (Ubuntu) "external usb-3 disk crashes when writing." [Medium,Confirmed]
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: try+nomodeset = black screen
<pentium4_ubuntu> and...kernbel panic! at least something new!!!
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  may i suggest you 14.04 ?
<markot> genii: Is disabling the UAS the way to go? Seems that I have been affected by this same bug.
<ossifrage> I'm trying to install 16.10 in a vm (vmware workstation 12) and the installer is drawing off the screen (and for some reason tab does not navigate through the ui elements)
<sojusnik> On Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 the Gnome-Shell is sporadically crashing after unlocking the lock-screen. Restarting it (Alt+F2, then r) helps, but gets annoying over time. I'm trying to locate the source, but need help. The crash happened around 20:53:21 - 35, the appropriate log is to be found here https://paste.gnome.org/ppacprpov and https://paste.gnome.org/pqivayhbk (taken from /var/log/syslog) Thanks for helping!
<nacc> ossifrage: sounds like an issue with vmware?
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: how much confident are u in 14.04 running?
<pentium4_ubuntu> I would love to know more about sis 651 issue
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  good question
<ossifrage> nacc,  it looks more like a layout issue with the installer, because it knows the bounds of the screen (the top bar is in the correct place)
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu, do you have an ethernet card ?
<pentium4_ubuntu> and...could you know where the problem could be with kernel panic details?
<genii> markot: seems similar. But they are getting a different series of SCSI commands than your original. And your new paste has a different set then both your previous paste, and his.
<pentium4_ubuntu> yes, integrated but untested
<genii> then/than
<ossifrage> Prety much every dialog is drawing the next/back (?) buttons off the screen
<OerHeks> pentium4_ubuntu, basicly: that SiS bord with agp 4x is so old, maybe the vesa driver will work on that >> vga=791  http://askubuntu.com/questions/849481/force-vesa-driver-in-ubuntu-16-10
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  have you removed 'quiet splash ' ?
<genii> markot: It occurs to me that the USB may be hibernating
<OerHeks> else it is a paperweight/doorstopper/boatanchor
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: not yet...just tested try+nomodeset
<pentium4_ubuntu> and (finallly) got a kernel panic
<pentium4_ubuntu> may I?
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  try, if it gets balck open a console
<ioria> *black
<pentium4_ubuntu> lets try...
<markot> genii: Same occurred me and I tried to disable USB hibernation features from the BIOS (could not find any setting related to USB hibernation though).
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: you're trying sis with ubuntu 16.04? It won't work, you need 14.04.1
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  ^ alkisg
<alkisg> It's been removed in recent xorg versions
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: try withoput quiet splash and....nomodeset?
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  let's try, but in the meanwhile download 14.04
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: ok
<evgenij> hello!
<ioria> alkisg, it's not working even with nomodeset ....
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: would it still work after upgrading packages, or shall i stay "freezed"?
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: it'll work if you don't install the xorg hwe stack. You can upgrade fully, but only with 14.04.1, not with 14.04.5.
<alkisg> ioria: I don't think it has a non-kms path, to work with nomodeset...
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: i was typing "14.04.5?"
<ioria> alkisg, ok
<pentium4_ubuntu> downloading
<finexbeer> is cublinux good for programming
<pentium4_ubuntu> hols a sec...is 14.04 desktop EOL?
<ioria> alkisg, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  nope
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu:  see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sis for the latest time it was supported
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: let me read that
<alkisg> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<genii> markot: usb drivers are in the kernel now, there is an option to put in /etc/sysctl.conf but for the moment I forget the name of it
<k1l> finexbeer: this questions doesnt make sense. and we only deal with technical ubuntu issues in here.
<mrhall> hello someone know where can i download computer security from gollmann? Live free
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  this one : 	lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<finexbeer> ok sorry
<alkisg> Or 14.04.1, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<pentium4_ubuntu> not .1, .2....
<alkisg> .1 still has the original xorg, just includes some updates
<k1l> mrhall: no warez here
<pentium4_ubuntu> .2? .3? .4?
<genii> markot: usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: no, stick to .0 or to .1.
<pentium4_ubuntu> 14.0 then ;)
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: do you know the pci id of that card?
<pentium4_ubuntu> no pci, integrated...
<OerHeks> mrhall, pay for it.
<zoid> oi! I'm having a weird issue with Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. Whenever I login to my server I'm alerted to the number of packages that can be updated, and the number of those that are security updates. However for the past few weeks it says "7 packages can be updated. 7 updates are security updates." If I run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade it will still say 7 packages. For example today there were 23~ package updates available, after I
<zoid> updated it still said 7 were still available. How do I fix this?
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: intergrated also have pci-ids, you can see it with lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<genii> markot: This can either be done in /etc/sysctl.conf  or add it to /etc/default/grub as:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash usbcore.autosuspend=-1"   and then sudo update-grub
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: how to get a terminal?
<pentium4_ubuntu> hirens?
<markot> genii: if I add it /etc/sysctl.conf, how to enforce it to use?
<genii> markot: reboot
<klf> pentium4_ubuntu, can you watch 1080P HD on your p4 without hickups?
<OerHeks> zoid, run apt full-upgrade
<zoid> I'll give that a shot, thanks OerHeks.
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: you can boot in text mode if you want
<pentium4_ubuntu> klf: i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: or you can just wait until you download 14.04 :
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: tell me how, its slooooowwww
<markot> genii: I see. So I add "usbcore.autosuspend=-1" anywhere in the file?
<genii> markot: Yes, on a line of it's own
<zoid> it worked!
<zoid> thanks OerHeks
<markot> genii: thanks. try that
<genii> markot: I'll be back and forth from my computer because at work. But please let me know your results.
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: the quickest way would be to press f6 when booting the live cd, and type "init=/bin/bash" there where you tried nomodeset
<OerHeks> zoid, might be a kernel with that, too
<markot> genii: Yep. I'll let you know.
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: on my way...
<zoid> I'll be right back, have to restart my VPS.
<pentium4_ubuntu> i would say it's stuck after NET registering (RCP: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 )
<pentium4_ubuntu> burning 14.04
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  it should work, but i think you'll have screen resolution issues
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: define screen resolution issues
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  low resolution
<zoid> OerHeks, rebooted and everything is working gloriously. Thank you.
<pentium4_ubuntu> lower than 1024?
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  maybe
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: when you typed init=/bin/bash, did you see a screen similar to this one? https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2009/12/ubuntukarmic-bootup-screen.png
<OerHeks> have fun zoid
<pentium4_ubuntu> didi someone sais raspberry pi? xd
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: do you mean on 16.04 or in 14.04?
<alkisg> On 16.04
<pentium4_ubuntu> not by default, but i added it with advanced
<pentium4_ubuntu> 14.04 kernel panic
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: it sounds like you misttyped something...
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  for nomodeset, you just need to press f6
<pentium4_ubuntu> on 14.04 advanced command...nomodeset? remove quiet splash?
<pentium4_ubuntu> ioria: and select it on a popup menu
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  sure
<alkisg> pentium4_wait, you downloaded 14.04.1 i386 and it gives you kernel panic?
<pentium4_ubuntu> yes, but without any special setting, like nomodeset
<pentium4_ubuntu> 14.04
<ioria> alkisg, i think he edite the kernel boot line wrongly
<alkisg> He said without any special setting...hmmm...
<pentium4_ubuntu> boot=casper integrity-check initrd=/casper/initrd.lz ---
<pentium4_ubuntu> may i add nomodeset or quiet or splash?
<pentium4_ubuntu> (14.04)
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: try first with initrd=/casper/initrd.lz init=/bin/bash
<ioria> pentium4_ubuntu,  boot 14.04 and press f6 then select nomodest... that's it
<alkisg> If you don't get bash, there's no point in trying graphics
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: trying
<pentium4_ubuntu> rebooted ???? xD
<tubal> Hello. Can anyone recommend a good PDF app that isn't evince?
<pentium4_ubuntu> boot=casper initrd=... init=/bin/bash reboots
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: if instead of init=/bin/bash, you put break=top, do you get a shell?
<pentium4_ubuntu> should i remove boot=casper ?
<alkisg> No
<pentium4_ubuntu> boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz break=top --
<pentium4_ubuntu> kernel panic
<markot> genii: Machine booted, after 17GiB happened first reset: http://pastebin.com/gkzDYxSw
<bazhang> http://www.tecmint.com/linux-pdf-viewers-and-readers-tools/  okular tubal
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: do you have any linux version/live cd that can boot there?
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: that's why im here for :P
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: so that we see the hardare specifications?
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: what's the kernel panic message?
<genii> markot: Meh. And every time it hangs a different series of SCSI commands. I'm fresh out of ideas currently
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: one sec
<pentium4_ubuntu> Code: Bad EIP value
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: btw, how did you burn a CD so fast? Or are you using a live usb stick?
<pentium4_ubuntu> Kernel panic: not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<pentium4_ubuntu> usb
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: how are you creating the usb stick?
<pentium4_ubuntu> "burning" iso with rufus
<pentium4_ubuntu> before that tried unetbootin
<markot> genii: Thank for your help anyway! What do you think about the option disable UAS?
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: do you have another PC to test that live usb stick on?
<tukruic> Hello, ive got weird problem, i cant start my laptop if i dont move ram around ; _ ; what could that be? i tried unplugging all, pressing power on for 30 seconds, nothing seems to help
<pentium4_ubuntu> sure...the one im typing
<pentium4_ubuntu> and another!
<tukruic> what steps should i take to determine problem? :x
<pentium4_ubuntu> but, TBH, i dont think its a usb issue...
<tukruic> determine what's the problem*
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: can you test the things we said, in this pc? I.e. both test that the live usb stick works, and that init=/bin/bash gives you a shell
<pentium4_ubuntu> hirens boot cd also has a linux option, and it doenst work either
<pentium4_ubuntu> il try to get a shell on another computer using this usb
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: how do you know that you don't have a hardware problem? Is therre any OS that works?
<OerHeks> vga=791 is your fix with that SiS board
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: it might be a hardware problem...how could I debug where it is?
<pentium4_ubuntu> apart from that, the "same" problem happens on other equal computers
<pentium4_ubuntu> (same motherboards)
<pentium4_ubuntu> would it be ok to boot an initramfs?
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: there might be a #hardware channel to help you with that, I haven't checked
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: lol
<alkisg> This is for ubuntu questions only...
<genii> markot: " ASMedia ASM1051 (USB 3.0, UASP capable but due to problems blacklisted in mainline kernel) "  http://linux-sunxi.org/USB/UAS
<alkisg> (11:16:17 μμ) pentium4_ubuntu: would it be ok to boot an initramfs? ==> that's what break=top does, and you said that it doesn't reach that far
<alkisg> That's even before udev initialization, way before loading graphics drivers etc
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: kernel panic
<alkisg> Yes, that's why it's not related to sis or possibly even to ubuntu at that point...
<pentium4_ubuntu> ...the weird thing is that it seems this happens to more than 1 computer
<alkisg> Test your usb stick on another computer
<pentium4_ubuntu> on my way. brb
<genii> markot: So you might consider putting uas on the blacklisted drivers in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and letting it fall back to whatever else it can use from usb-storage driver
<markot> genii: Yeah. Will try that next. Thank you for your help. I need to go to sleep now.
<markot> genii: Have a nice evening.
<genii> markot: You're welcome. Good night!
<tubal> bazhang, thanks. I'll look at that.
 * genii makes more coffee
<tubal> I notice that Adobe no longer has a version of Reader for Linux.
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: another computer, works perfectly
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: sounds like a hardware problem then
<plasticfish> tubal, you have evince which is open source
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: i know program obsolescence...but in many computers?
<pentium4_ubuntu> at the same time?
<pentium4_ubuntu> weird...
<tubal> plasticfish, I've been using evince. But it just hung up X on me, and I have no patience for that.
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: I'm not sure what you meannnn. Are you saying that the usb stick works in some computers, and fails with the same message in many other computers?
<dx486> tubal, https://alternativeto.net/software/evince/?platform=linux
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: no. the usb work on a DELL computer
<pentium4_ubuntu> but, around 10 computers with this motherboard aren't able to install
<tubal> dx486, thanks.
<pentium4_ubuntu> i picked up 1 to test it by my own
<pentium4_ubuntu> (the other guy knows how to install, but was having problems and ask for help)
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: I would test [1] with a live cd, not usb, and [2] with a really old ubuntu version like 10.04
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: screw 10.04, better to buy a PI
<tubal> plasticfish, I also found that evince would open taking up the whole usable viewport space. No maximized, just taking all of it. and there was no way to get a handle to resize the window.
<alkisg> pentium4_ubuntu: that would be just for troubleshooting
<pentium4_ubuntu> tried ramfs bundled with hirens and neither work
<alkisg> We have more than 10.000 pentium 4's in greece working fine with ubuntu 12.04
<alkisg> And more than 1000 have sis cards
<alkisg> But your problem is not the graphics card nor the processor
<pentium4_ubuntu> asrock quality motherboard then?
<pentium4_ubuntu> alkisg: ill try to boot on those computers, but they probably have the same issue. If none of them work, ill dump them and buy newer ones or pi's
<pentium4_ubuntu> thanks a lot for your time and affort
<pentium4_ubuntu> *effort
<pentium4_ubuntu> have a nice weekend!
<alkisg> You too.
<alkisg> I would start by trying a really old ubuntu version
<foul_owl> How do I use a certain java binary to call ant, and every sub process / script that that ant processes invokes java for also? Normally I would just use "update-alternatives" and set the systemwide java to the one I need, but in this case, there are other processes on the system that use a different java, and I can't interfere with those. Thanks!
<foul_owl> And of course, normally I could also just do /full/path/to/java but it seems like that would work _only_ for ant, and not any sub processes or other steps in the build process
<blueking> cp file.. what flag to set to see progress ?
<genii> -v
<shalinsfinest> Does anyone know of a good VPN which is easy to install and has a Graphical Interface (NOT THROUGH NETWORK MANAGER)?
<plasticfish> tubal have you tried calibre?
<genii> blueking: cp does not have any way to see how much of a file has been copied, but -v will show filenames as they are being copied when you are recursively copying, or a bunch at once
<blueking> okie
<ppf> any idea which package provides libcras.so?
<nacc> ppf: none afaict
<nacc> ppf: at least not in latest
<nacc> ppf: `apt-file` is your friend, though :)
<ppf> apt-file doesn't know it
<ppf> hence i'm asking :)
<k1l> no package in the repos for that
<texla> How do I save and exit from Nano editor tried usinf ^o and^x
<k1l> ppf: using chrubuntu?
<ppf> no, ubuntu on a pi, trying to get chrome to run
<ppf> texla: ^O to save, ^X to exit
<ppf> k1l: any idea where to get it besides the repos?
<k1l> texla: ctrl+x
<texla> k1l, Thanks
<blueking> I can make one folder bigger with adding files from another hdd's folder  'glue em to one' ?
<max3> how do i debug why a call by an app to sendmail wouldn't be working
<max3> \/var/mail/user (user that runs the app) is empty
<viccuad> hi folks. So I got a "package linux-image-extra-4.40-65-generic needs to be reinstalled". From what I read here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/889126/package-linux-image-4-4-0-65-generic-needs-to-be-reinstalled
<viccuad> seems that the package was shipped and later taken out of circulation?
<viccuad> and that seems the truth, looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<viccuad> how is that even acceptable behaviour?
<nacc> viccuad: it's in proposed
<nacc> viccuad: as to why, if it did reach the release pocket, it did -- contact #ubuntu-kernel
<viccuad> nacc: my problem is that I don't have access to the system, as it is a friends' laptop, so I cannot debug it as I would like
<viccuad> but looking at packages.ubuntu.com baffles me
<nacc> viccuad: ah it seems it was an accidental promotion
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory
<nacc> specifically the deletion from xenial-updates of 4.4.0-65.86
<viccuad> that seems really wrong
<viccuad> I cannot but wonder about people paying canonical for support on LTS, and getting this
<k1l> iirc there was another lower kernel build that got pushed from the security repo. but i dont know what the issue behind that is
<OerHeks> viccuad, you run proposed, = not stable.
<nacc> no, it was a mistake in release
<nacc> OerHeks: --^
<nacc> in this particular case
<OerHeks> boot in 64, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-4.4.0-65-generic # and you are fine
<ppf> anyone ever got chrome to work on arm?
<nacc> viccuad: from what i can gather, that update will go out eventually, it just happened early
<nacc> viccuad: so there's nothing fundamentally wrong with being on that kernel; do you know what is emitting that message?
<viccuad> nacc: so, eventually, it should be able to get the kernel? or would dpkg be broken?
<k1l> ppf: android did :)
<k1l> ppf: what what is the issue?
<nacc> viccuad: yeah, eventually it should
<nacc> viccuad: do you have the full logs of a command that emits that message?
<nacc> viccuad: meaning the command and the ouptu (in a pastebin)
<viccuad> nacc: no, sadly, I have a 640x480 screenshot done with a mobile phone from my friend, telling me that the dependencies for that package couldn't be met
<nacc> viccuad: do you know if it was from apt or a GUI?
<ppf> k1l: step one, obtain chrome
<viccuad> nacc: GUI, yet I don't know which one, seems to be the automatic updates
<viccuad> to add salt on it, it's in a different language
<ppf> k1l: I copied one out of a chromeos image, trying to resolve the dependencies now. i'm down to libcras, but i've got no solid idea where to get that from
<k1l> ppf: ah ok. that explains the chromeos dependency
<viccuad> seems like gnome-shell, with a pop up and a prohibited symbol on the gnome-shell top bar, some kind of applet
<nacc> viccuad: ok
<ppf> k1l: so you're saying libcras is a chromeos component?
<k1l> ppf: yes. that is one of the workarounds from google to make chrome work on arm
<nacc> viccuad: alterantively, and probably saner, is to just purge that package
<nacc> viccuad: linux-image-generic should no longer dpeend on it, iiuc
<k1l> ppf: looks like you can only use chromium-browser
<ppf> i really want to try chrome
<ppf> chromium doesn't do sky :)
<foul_owl> How do I use a certain java binary to call ant, and every sub process / script that that ant processes invokes java for also? Normally I would just use "update-alternatives" and set the systemwide java to the one I need, but in this case, there are other processes on the system that use a different java, and I can't interfere with those. Thanks!
<nacc> foul_owl: maybe ask in a java channel?
<nacc> foul_owl: but I think you can just set JAVA_HOME?
<nacc> foul_owl: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2996583/java-ant-specify-which-java-installation-should-be-used-to-run
<foul_owl> Specifically this is more of a linux question though
<foul_owl> How do I use binary "foo" for process "bar"
<foul_owl> and all subprocesses called by "bar"
<foul_owl> Maybe more of a shell question
<nacc> foul_owl: then you want a shell channel :)
<nacc> foul_owl: but alias bar=foo
<nacc> foul_owl: `man bash`
<nacc> foul_owl: but the way to specify to ant you want to use a specific java is very ant-specific, you don't want to just change the java command invoked, normally
<viccuad> nacc: thanks for the debugging :) (can't believe that my non-tech friend was able to dpkg --remove)
<ppf> k1l: looks like i'm giving up again, another night without chrome on arm ;)
<avatar__> hello
<ppf> hello
<avatar__> how use DAT streamer under linux? mt and tar? and will be possible to read files under windows?
<foowalksintoabar> Hi!
<foowalksintoabar> I'm having the same problem as this folk: https://www.behnke.io/fedora-17-on-an-aspire-v5-571-reboot-on-shutdown/ but on Xubuntu
<foowalksintoabar> Does anybody know how can I make a similar script to activate my usb ports on shutdown?
<laptop> 67
<mikeymop> I'm getting so frustrated with wordpress
<mikeymop> I chmod -R 655 ./wordpress
<mikeymop> i cd in, permission denied?
<mikeymop> i own it with my user
<k1l> mikeymop: you need to execute a folder to be able to cd into it
<mikeymop> would apache need 7 to write to that dir?
<mikeymop> or is it fine with 5
<max3> can someone help me sendmail - why am i not receiving this email http://pastebin.com/kskn7Jsa
<max3> bob.alice@gmail.com is my obfuscated actual email address
<k1l> mikeymop: folders need +x to be opened. so either 1, 5 or 7
<k1l> mikeymop: and chmod -R is bad since it doesnt make it different for folders or files
<max3> for example echo "Subject: test" | /usr/lib/sendmail -v bob.alice@gmail.com Example does work
<mikeymop> k1l: i 777'd everything to diagnose and i get forbidden
<mikeymop> when browsing to the page
<mikeymop> i'll keep that in mind though thanks
<k1l> mikeymop: this is the best way to ruin your setup
<mikeymop> it started ruined anyway
<k1l> mikeymop: the webbrowsers user is www-data, not your own user
<mikeymop> i undestand that
<mikeymop> ps aux | grep apache shows my user though
<k1l> mikeymop: and giving the webbrowser 777 is a big security issue
<mikeymop> its localhost
<mikeymop> i understand the risk, i'm just tryign to get a dev env up for this and have been failing
<tetramaster> how write data on tape using linux os?
<cfhowlett> tetramaster, use the google to find such articles
<tetramaster> cfhowlett, i know, that i can use mt and tar
<tetramaster> but i also want, read data under windows os
<tetramaster> so i want find universal solution
<tetramaster> maybe is there any multi-os backup software with tape drives support?
<OerHeks> Bacula backup perhaps
<tetramaster> OerHeks, this is network backup software, for big IT systems
<zenguy> hi is it possible for the syslog to overfill with this stuff http://pastebin.com/vVupPDYi
<k1l> zenguy: yes, errors can spam the logfiles and grow to several GB size
<zenguy> hmm interesting what should i do?
<tetramaster> i don`t need sofftware like this, i want only backup files on tape
<zenguy> find this JPEG and delete it or it's app?
<Ben64> tetramaster: do you know what tar stands for?
<samuel_> oi  tudo  bem
<OerHeks> tetramaster, yes, bcula is advanced, but supports tapedrives http://blog.bacula.org/what-is-bacula/supported-tape-drives/
<samuel_> não sou do brasil
<OerHeks> and the other OS you named
<samuel_> ou perdão sou do brasil
<tetramaster> Ben64, yes, but data should be readable also under windows os
<k1l> !br | samuel_
<ubottu> samuel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Ben64> tetramaster: how would that make it unreadable on windows
<tetramaster> Ben64, mt program is unavailable under win
<Ben64> i never said mt
<tetramaster> Ben64, how read tar files from tape under win?
<Ben64> ask ##windows about windows software
<tetramaster> ;)
<Ben64> not kidding
<tetramaster> many backup software under win uses own standards
<tetramaster> one program can`t read data saved by other software ...
#ubuntu 2017-03-04
<k1l> zenguy: looks like a jdk issue with some own libjpeg
<zenguy> ok hmm
<zenguy> maybe use a different java library?
<tetramaster> i also tried ferro backup
<zenguy> like oracle or openjava
<tetramaster> and novabackup
<tetramaster> (trial version)
<zenguy> looks like i have oracle sun java installed
<zenguy> hmm see if that worked reboot time :)
<azizLIGHT> i have xboxdrv installed and my x360 wired controller works ok when i launch it manually with "sudo xboxdrv --mimic-xpad --silent &" but x360 wired controller doesnt work when i boot up and xboxdrv service starts automatically on boot with commandline "xboxdrv --daemon --silent --dbus disabled --mimic-xpad --mimic-xpad-wireless --trigger-as-button --detach-kernel-driver --next-controller --mimic-xpad
<azizLIGHT> --mimic-xpad-wireless --trigger-as-button --detach-kernel-driver --next-controller --mimic-xpad --mimic-xpad-wireless --trigger-as-button --detach-kernel-driver --next-controller --mimic-xpad --mimic-xpad-wireless --trigger-as-button --detach-kernel-driver" .... i have to stop the service and launch the command manually and then controller works
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04
<mikeymop> k1l: wait but my directory is rwxrw-r-x and it browse to it
<mikeymop> i can't
<azizLIGHT> xboxdrv 0.8.5-1 from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, i might be xpad interferring with xboxdrv
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, try "sudo rmmod xpad && sudo xboxdrv --silent &"
<azizLIGHT> rmmod: ERROR: Module xpad is not currently loaded
<azizLIGHT> and xboxdrv says:  Error couldn't claim the USB interface: LIBUSB_ERROR_BUSY
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, look up the libusb error and figure that part out
<azizLIGHT> i unplugged and replugged the controller and launched xboxdrv a bunch of times
<azizLIGHT> same error, kept repeating, and now its working
<azizLIGHT> im seeing controller buttons on the prompt
<azizLIGHT> how do i make it work properly on boot
<pac1> freecad
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, try ps -A | grep xboxdrv
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, is there a bunch of instances of it running already?
<azizLIGHT> glitchd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24105329/
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, kill those 2 processes and try the command again
<azizLIGHT> this is ps aux | grep xboxdrv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24105337/
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, kill all of the processes regarding xboxdrv
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, then try again
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, with the command i gave you
<azizLIGHT> glitchd: well i dont have xpad loaded, and xboxdrv seems to be working sure
<azizLIGHT> why doesnt it work on boot
<glitchd> because its not set to load on boot
<glitchd> you have to add it to the list of modules to load on boot
<azizLIGHT> sorry i was not clear. i meant that ive never had xpad working or loaded, so thats not the issue. i meant that why doesnt xboxdrv service ever make the controlelr work on boot automatically? why must i shutdown the already running (but not functioning) xboxdrv service, and then launch it again with sudo xboxdrv --mimic-xpad & to make it work
<glitchd> im not sure
<azizLIGHT> how can i modify the command line arguments to the xboxdrv service thats launched on boot
<azizLIGHT> i want to remove --silent
<azizLIGHT> and see a log
<azizLIGHT> or rather, is thera log somewhere already
<glitchd> azizLIGHT, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/modules.5.html
<azizLIGHT> is doing "sudo modprobe xpad" permanent
<azizLIGHT> will it survive a reboot
<genii> no
<genii> put the module name /etc/modules
<azizLIGHT> so i added xpad to /etc/modules and controller works on on boot
<irishab> hi
<azizLIGHT> but one of my sound output devices has disappeared?
<azizLIGHT> i only see my monitor's speakers listed, while the regular headphoine jack out thats connected to my speakers is not listed
<irishab> please! how do i install wine
<irishab> ls
<irishab> help
<foodSurprise> hey fellas
<foodSurprise> i've installed google-chrome...how do i install flash
<azizLIGHT> i thought google-chrome comes with it builtin
<ash_workz> right now i have `find . -print0 | parallel -0 pg_restore -d mydb | tee restore.log` running in screen. It hasn't moved in quite some time and nothing has printed to the log; I don't think it's working, but I can't be sure... I have separate screens that I think are currently actually doing the work, but... is there a way to check with like `ps` or something if I can kill that screen?
<foodSurprise> looks like you are correct azizLIGHT
<ash_workz> lmao @ azizLIGHT
<ash_workz> azizLIGHT: <3 just for your nick
<zenguy> couldn't figure out what it was, i guess i could clean out the log files when they need it
<zenguy> in a year or whatever
<lucas-arg> how can we use a dictionary in libreoffice in the snap package??
<mystified> need help accessing Hfsplus drive
<mystified> installed hfsprogs
<mystified> fsck repaired
<mystified> just cant mount the drive
<mystified> drive is on sda2
<mystified> ran
<mystified> mount point /media/mntpoint does not exist
<mystified> ranmount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sda2 /media/mntpoint
<mystified> what is the actual mount point
<S0bait> Hello
<mystified> hi
<S0bait> I installed Ubuntu on my raspberry pi.. upon first login, i have to change the expired 'ubuntu' password, but when i try that, i keep getting passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<S0bait> So what can i do?
<S0bait> http://prntscr.com/efrqf0
<S0bait> please.. help
<BlueProtoman0> test
<BlueProtoman0> Ahem.
<BlueProtoman0> (Not sure if my question was posted due to connection issues, so I'm gonna try again)
<BlueProtoman0> I use Guake as my primary terminal.  However, when I right-click a directory in Nautilus and select "Open in Terminal", the directory is just opened in the default Ubuntu terminal.  How can I make Nautilus open that directory in Guake?
<rocketeer> So I have a Lenovo thinkpad with both a touchpad and a joystick mouse thingy, and the touchpad is starting to die on me (registering phantom mouse movement). Is there any way I can disable moving the mouse with the touchpad, but continue to use the touchpad for clicking?
<rocketeer> That way I could use the joystick mouse to move the pointer and the touchpad to click rather than carrying around a usb mouse
<redrabbit> any fan control software with gui like speedfan around
<redrabbit> that would be actually easy to get to work
<redrabbit> pwm control have been a pain and the fans dont even changed speed at all
<redrabbit> control works fine from speedfan
<rocketeer> redrabbit I don't know of any GUI programs but lm-sensors may be helpful if you're having trouble with pwmconfig
<redrabbit> well from lm sensors i can see temperature and speeds
<redrabbit> theres a way to control as well ?
<redrabbit> i couldnt control even fiddling with /sys/class/hwmon/*
<redrabbit> must be something i need to swich somewhere
<rocketeer> I did find this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<rocketeer> A gui fan control doesn't seem to exist at least as of 2010: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373493
<redrabbit> its preventing me from switching this pc to ubuntu now, now was to deal with it, i tried stuff from that link, i had it bookmarked ^^ i dont lose hop though
<basil1x> My fans spin, I'm pleased not to ask questions.
<redrabbit> fan regulation ftw
<On4r4p589> alias fanspeed='sudo chmod 777 /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/pwm1_enable && sudo echo 1 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/pwm1_enable && sudo chmod 777 /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/temp3_max && sudo echo 80000 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/temp3_max && sudo chmod 777 /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/pwm1 && sudo echo $1 > /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/pwm1'
<redrabbit> thanks im gonna try this
<basil1x> Need kaby lake intel firmware on 16.04.
<foodSurprise> does anyone have experince with wine
<foodSurprise> when i start winetricks it gives me WINEARCH=win64 even though i set it to be win32 in console
<MarkusDBX> can I trust ubuntuupdates.org?
<kenrin> Thats up to you.  They are not affiliated in any way to canonical
<Mcl0vin> guys how would I change the color of ipcalc
<foodSurprise> can anyone recommend a lightweight gmail or email client for linux
<foodSurprise> something that would be worth running outside of a browser
<basil1x> foodSurprise, I use Thunderbird.  It's not particularly lightweight, but I like it.
<basil1x> It's already installed in Ubuntu.
<foodSurprise> im looking at clawsmail vs syphleed
<foodSurprise> thunderbird isn't lightweight enough
<skjones> are the updates offered in the software center the same ones as in the update manager?
<foodSurprise> shouldn't they both use apt-get update
<foodSurprise> and upgrade
<basil1x> They should be exactly the same.
<basil1x> apt.  apt-get is old and crusty
<ubuntu> hi
<skjones> thx
<foodSurprise> so happy i installed ubuntu on this netbook
<foodSurprise> dear god its so much faster than win7
<Old_Dog> I have the MATE DE on this install of Ubuntu. I cannot find an update manager.
<Old_Dog> I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 with MATE. Can someone tell me how to find the update manager?
<basil1x> You can always install the synaptic package manager.  I rather like it.
<Old_Dog> I guess I found it.  Software Updater.  hmmm  thanks
<poco_> so every time I boot I have to "run sudo mount -a" in order to get to connect to my NFS shares because otherwise it gives me the "so every time I boot I have to run sudo" error. How would you go about fixing this? Do I need to change permissions for /mnt/ (where the the shares are mounted)?
<aelsilmare> hey anyone know about the current state of the kernel?  is version 5 coming soon?
<lotuspsychje> aelsilmare: perhaps ask in the kernel channel?
<aelsilmare> what channel is that?
<lotuspsychje> aelsilmare: #kernel
<aelsilmare> kool thx d00d
<lotuspsychje> aelsilmare: ##kernel sorry
<dooglus> I just booted up an old ubuntu machine that I hadn't used for a year. It won't connect to any encrypted wireless hotspot, but unencrypted is fine. This wasn't an issue last time I used it. Any ideas?
<dooglus> it's "Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS"
<aelsilmare> what encryption? WEP? WPA?
<dooglus> WPA2 personal
<aelsilmare> should be easy..wpa_supplicant should have a config file in /etc...should contain your ESSID and password
<dooglus> I didn't try WEP or WPA - I just turned the encryption off completely, and that worked. maybe old Ubuntu didn't support WPA2?
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: update system fast to 4.04.5 plz
<dooglus> I use network manager in XFCE4 to manage the wireless passwords
<lotuspsychje> 14.04.5
<aelsilmare> what's every1's favorite WM?
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: ok. are the problems with 4.04.2?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | aelsilmare
<ubottu> aelsilmare: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: always try to keep an update system, to avoid problems
<aelsilmare> word...I'm available for help I have over 5 years experience with Ubuntu so I can answer all sorts of questions but I'll navigate there
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: I just want something to plug into the TV that I can stream from - nothing sensitive will be on it
<dooglus> when I say stream, i mean play streams, not broadcast
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: will the box be connected to internet?
<dooglus> yup. I'm doing an apt-get upgrade now - not sure if that's enough to upgrade the minor version number though
<dooglus> it's a 3 hour download
<dooglus> 20% [214 libgs9-common 1,833 kB/2,067 kB 89%]            76.1 kB/s 1h 41min 46s
<dooglus> the laptop screen got smashed when the airbag went off when my driver hit a deer at high speed - so I figure it's idea for pluggin into the TV - don't need the laptop screen for that...
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | aelsilmare welcome to help us
<ubottu> aelsilmare welcome to help us: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<dooglus> I have another question, which I wait for that apt-get upgrade to download...
<dooglus> my ISP limits my downloads to about 50 kB/s each. but if I do 20 downloads at once, they all get 50 kB/s, so it's not a bandwidth issue
<dooglus> is there some way I can ask apt-get to make multiple connections, maybe to download multiple packages at once? it would make the download so much faster
<dooglus> or, even better, is there some way I can have Ubuntu split *every* download over multiple TCP/IP connections, so I get more than 50kB/s per download?
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: better to let apt install the regular way
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: multiple sessions result in a lock
<rocketeer> lotuspsycheje: Multiple sessions actually playing with dpkg result in a lock
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: another workaround is to update your box in a public place faster?
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: I don't want multiple sessions
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: it's a few hours' drive to civilisation from here - so not really
<rocketeer> dooglus: "apt download packagename" will download it to the working directory
<rocketeer> I'm not sure if there's a way to make that play nicely with dpkg
<lolek73> hi
<fishcooker> what should do when i have the naughty process with D status like this http://vpaste.net/Qb8uG even the kill -9 can't do ?
<xheart> hi everyone, i tried to install kubuntu but due to third party software i cannot. what is the sudo command to unistall whatever that was installed of kubuntu?
<aelsilmare> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu
<baizon> aelsilmare, xheart: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<baizon> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.344 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; powerpc; ppc64el)
<aelsilmare> right that's right
<aelsilmare> yea don't get KDE it's not the best desktop
<aelsilmare> my fav is MATE but Fluxbox is very cool too
<foodSurprise> can anyone recommend a good internet radio app
<aelsilmare> im a pandora fan
<dell> Boa noite amigos do Brasil!
<xheart>  hi, how can i fix this? >>
<aelsilmare> no hablo portugues hablo espanol!
<xheart> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu5) ...
<xheart> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xheart>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<xheart> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<xheart> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dell> Então boa noite aos irmãos latino americanos!
<aelsilmare> soy americano...eres de brasil?  que ciudad?
<dell> Estado do Paraná
<xheart> ?
<aelsilmare> Sao Paulo?  Rio de Janeiro>
<aelsilmare> ?
<dell> Quero compartilhar com os amigos uma coisa bacana que fiz aqui
<aelsilmare> podes decirlo en espanol?
<dell> eu estava querendo muito usar o Formatador de dispositivos do Linux Mint
<aelsilmare> no se Linux Mint...se Ubuntu
<dell> É algo que gosto muito da distro!
<foodSurprise> can anyone recommend an internet radio app for ubuntu low resouce also a SIP app
<dell> Sim, é uma ferramenta do Mint que eu instalei no Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2
<aelsilmare> Ubuntu es el distro mas bueno hermano
<xheart> i would like to uninstall whatever got to install of kubuntu, i cannot get my updates on 16.04lts now
<xheart> i have a now enter on my taskbar
<aelsilmare> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<aelsilmare> th sudo
<aelsilmare> with*
<dell> Vou deixar o Link a quem possa interessar:  http://packages.linuxmint.com/pool/main/m/mintstick/
<xheart> that command is not working aelsimare
<aelsilmare> dell hablas espanol? No hablo portugues
<dell> É uma alternativa bacana ao Gparted que eu também para formatar meus dispositivos USB
<dooglus> maybe you can show us an actual withdrawal on break
<dooglus> uh - wrong window sorry
<dell> To "xheart" ::  http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-2-lts-update-available/
<JonelethIrenicus> is there a selective text reader?
<AndroUser> anyone？
<noobcake> Hello, I am somewhat new to linux permissions and have come across an odd problem I was hoping someone can help me with. In short, I am getting permission denied errors for a user that belongs to the group. For testing I have created a new directory within the home folder of the main user. I have confirmed with "sudo -u www-data stat /home/primary" that he can read this users home directory. Now for the new folder that is
<noobcake> assigned to the same group and permissions (I even tried 777) the other user cannot stat that new directory. What am I missing about permissions here?
<JFox762> Hey guys
<JFox762> I'm in need of some assistance... wha ti sthe best way to install Ubuntu onto a 2nd Hard drive?
<JFox762> I do not want to in any way, shape or form, mess with my Windows drive
<c_nick> image sharing website? i want to share an image with few people on irc
<smahan83> noobcake, selinux denies access?
<dan01> Can anyone do me a favor, open firefox and go to youtubue.com/html5 and tell me is everything checked?
<noobcake> smahan83 I will try it in a moment
<JFox762> where do i find the calculated hash?
<noobcake> dan01 yes
<dan01> noobcake: Thanks :)
<JFox762> how do i verify my ubuntu download?
<Threeletters> Does this channel also support Ubuntu's bash on windows 10 subsystem?
<smahan83> JFox762, it will mess with it as it will overwrite the bootloader on your first disk
<noobcake> smahan83 sorry, what do you mean? Is this a command?
<xangua> Threeletters: no, I believe there's a channel for it tho
<JFox762> Why does the server automatically download the AMD64 version of Linux on my machine?
<JFox762> My PC is rocking an intel processor
<smahan83> noobcake, it is a complicated thing
<JFox762> not AMD
<xangua> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<thatch> hi newbie here. anyone suggest a channel / resources for hardening a virtual server
<noobcake> smahan83, okay thanks anyway. Trying to recreate the problem on a VM so I don't wreck the server
<Wurhwuri748> Arch Linux!!!! :)
<Threeletters> Well, on the off chance anyone has an idea here... I'm trying to get the keybase GUI subsystem working, but when I pipe the GUI to an x server, nothing happens other than a success message in the CLI. By way of comparison, gvim works just dandy. What are some logs I can look at that might point me in the right direction?
<JFox762> Now do I Run sha256sum on windows?
<q4yj4y> hellow how can i install python requests
<smahan83> JFox762, http://www.labtestproject.com/files/win/sha256sum/sha256sum.exe
<smahan83> JFox762, also, if you download iso via torrent, it is verified automatically
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> how can i download it via Torrent?
<JFox762> im having trouble vrerifying it
<JFox762> i have both the Iso... sha256sum.exe, and the sha256sums.gpg file in the same directory on my windows pc
<JFox762> but when i type the command
<JFox762> it does nothing
<c0d3r> LOAD -e /home/c0d3r/putty.exe
<JFox762> ok i was able to get a hash number or somethig
<JFox762> Where do I compare that to?
<Aaron> Hello everybody
<dan01> Aron: Hi
<wander> Hello, anyone familiar with grep? I had some issue with Apache and i was told by #httpd to check to see if Ubuntu is "listening to Port 443"
<Aaron> wander: man grep ;)
<wander> Yes, i was told to type "man grep" but ive never used this before or heard of it so typing it is giving me a manual
<Aaron> wander man nmap, To see at least, if is running.
<wander> typed "man nmap", got "No manual entry for nmap"
<thinky> hi
<Aaron> wander sudo apt-get install nmap
<Aaron> ;)
<wander> kk, will install
<Guest80083> netstat -an | grep 443
<wander> ill try that guest
<thinky> when i run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" i see this error on terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24107086/
<wander> hmm, it seems like i got this: "tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN"
<thinky> can somebody help me pls?
<JFox762> can someone help walk me through how to run this checksum thing?
<wander> @thinky, it says something about ur resources. Do u have enough space?
<JFox762> I'm having trouble figuring out how to do this
<Aaron> thinky: type sudo ps x | grep apt
<Aaron> is running kill the pid with sudo kill -9 pid number ;)
<thinky> ok
<alkisg> thinky: apt is already running, try sudo apt daily stop
<wander> Btw @aaron, more manuals :(
<thinky> bash: type: x: not found
<alkisg> thinky: or just wait for a minute or too
<JFox762> I have the iso, sha256sum and sha256sums.gpg in the same directory
<Aaron> wander: google has a lot of them. ;)
<thinky> alkisg: i got same error last nite and closed
<wander> When running "man nmap", i get another long and frightning manual.
<thinky> now i tried again and same eror
<alkisg> thinky: apt daily runs once per day, yes
<wander> Except google's is not in black & white tho lol
<wander> But what
<wander> I typed "netstat -an | grep 443"
<thinky> E: Invalid operation daily
<wander> and got "tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN"
<wander> literally all that
<alkisg> thinky: so, one time yeasterday and one time today surely makes sense. Sorry, sudo service apt-daily stop
<Aaron> then, is running
<wander> it seems to be listening over ipv6?
<wander> if thats what i think its doing?
<Aaron> wander: check your firewall settings.
<Aaron> that might help
<wander> i only have UFW
<thinky> Warning: Stopping apt-daily.service, but it can still be activated by:   apt-daily.timer
<Aaron> thinky: just remove the deamon and that's about it ;)
<thinky> how to remove daemon?
<jpugarte1> hello, could someone help with a problem related to ROS installation? I am getting this msg: bash: /opt/ros/indigo/setup.bash: No such file or directory
<wander> Okay, so i typed "ufw app list" and it says its allowing "Apache, Apache Full, Apache Secure, and OpenSSH"
<alkisg> thinky: don't remove anything
<alkisg> thinky: it stopped, now try apt update again
<wander> Idk if any of the apaches have port 443 in them
<thinky> same error :S
<alkisg> thinky: ps aux | grep apt
<smahan83> JFox762, type sha256sum *.iso, then Tab and Enter
<smahan83> JFox762, compare the hash with what is in SHA256SUMS
<thinky> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24107109/
<Aaron> let me install irssi xD
<Guest80083> wander: what is the issue you are having with apache?
<alkisg> thinky: you are running gnome-software, close it to run apt: /usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service
<JFox762> ok it is running
<JFox762> Is there a way to copy the string of text that it produces?
<alkisg> thinky: you can't run apt two times, one from GUI and one time from the console
<thinky> i am not running anything alkisg
<thinky> i just tried to update on terminal
<wander> Well, i had UFW disabled all this time so port 443 should have been working but wont
<alkisg> thinky: check your paste, it says gnome-software there
<wander> I have now typed the command "sudo ufw allow https"
<alkisg> thinky: if you closed it, and apt is still running, then kill it
<wander> and i restarted the server
<JFox762> how do i open the gpg file?
<thinky> what pid ?
<wander> ohh, i just restart the server. Its much easier and everything gets closed
<thinky>  2173 ?        Sl     0:04 /usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service ?
<alkisg> thinky, that, and 2517
<wander> Sadly this did not work :(
<alkisg> thinky: it sounds like you opened gnome-software, and when you closed it, it continued doing things in the background
<Guest80083> wander: are you trying to connect locally?
<wander> no, im trying to connect via my domain
<wander> Here is my full problem: https://www.reddit.com/r/apache/comments/5xf551/apache_refuses_to_load_ssl/?st=izuvlnpd&sh=9b7d7375
<wander> i have no problem typing in my servers IP address locally on the network
<wander> The thing is, when i type in my domain
<wander> Chrome says the server refuses to connect over SSL
<JFox762> so if i download with utorrent
<JFox762> or bit torrent
<JFox762> will it automatically "Checksum:
<wander> I have no idea what I am doing wrong. None of the articles on the front page of Google can help me
<wander> And im sure im not asking for rocket science here
<wander> I have a self signed certificate that I want to use on my server but Chrome wont take it
<wander> do i have a unique problem?
<Guest80083> wander: it would be a good idea to do a port scan on your server, as mentioned be sure the port is openn from the outside
<wander> good idea
<JFox762> is md5checksum an ok alternative?
<JFox762> to sha?
<Guest80083> also RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off ... looks a bit suspect, I would think to look at that closer
<wander> which file?
<wander> @Guest80083
<wander> i think it has to do with the conf but i cant tell
<wander> that seems to be the best bet
<Guest80083> from your pastbin
<wander> I know but which pastebin file?
<wander> theres
<wander> 2
<Guest80083> vhost
<Guest80083> https://pastebin.com/raw/6cVFVCMX
<Guest80083> I could completly be wrong, but thats where I would start
<wander_> hey im here, that felt weird
<wander_> anyway i used a guide for that
<wander_> cuz i needed to force HTTPS
<Aaron> what are you doing hacking?
<wander_> Me? @aaron
<Guest80083> did the port scan reveal an open 443 port?
<wander_> According to nmap, 443 is open! https://pastebin.com/raw/VSBy27mb
<wander_> so it has to be from configs
<Guest80083> sounds like it may be a vhost config issue then. I would look into that.
<wander_> only thing that i dont fully understand so has to be it
<wander_> okay thanks for the nmap idea though
<wander_> will come in handy
<dan01> I have a question what are the disadvatanges of using Ubuntu over Windows these days?
<Guest80083> I havent messed with vhost in years.. hopefully you are on your way!
<Aaron> dan01: that with Ubuntu you get the source code, and windows you don't ;)
<dan01> Aron: I'm serious, I'd like to switch for some time, but I have all sort of silly concerns, for instance: Why don't I have a Intel Graphics Control Panel in Ubuntu
<Aaron> dan01: because you need to configure the sources.list and install additional drivers.
<Aaron> I'm not using Ubuntu I'm Downloading it right now.
<smahan83> JFox762, why do you need a gpg file?
<smahan83> JFox762, do you need to verify the ISO you've downloaded or you suspect it was compromised by hackers/government/etc?
<mohsen-rashidi> hello
<Apachez> how do I reinstall a deb in ubuntu without removing it first (its already installed but I accidently wiped some files who belongs to this deb and now I want to reinstall it so the files gets recreated)?
<mohsen-rashidi> I`ve the intention to remove the Unity and install xfce instead; but i`m not sure whether to remove unity firsthand and then install xfce to prevent the duplication of apps or to do the otherwise! what do you suggest? thank you
<meta-coder> Apachez: Why not remove and install again?
<Apachez> meta-coder: because then apt wants to remove everything labeled ubuntu
<Apachez> which I dont want
<Apachez> some stupid dependency
<meta-coder> Apachez: Which ubuntu labeled package? You can remove it if it's just be a metapackage.
<Apachez> I have solved it already
<meta-coder> OK
<Apachez> if you want to remove ubuntu-wallpapers-yakkety it will try to remove ubuntu-desktop unity8 and another 200 or so packages...
<Apachez> which is... bad :)
<meta-coder> Apachez: did you try apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-wallpapers-yakkety?
<meta-coder> s/apt-get/apt/
<Apachez> yup that was the fix
<alkisg> (09:29:33 πμ) mohsen-rashidi: I`ve the intention to remove the Unity and install xfce instead; but i`m not sure whether to remove unity firsthand and then install xfce to prevent the duplication of apps or to do the otherwise! what do you suggest? thank you ==> first xfce
<alkisg> Ah he left
<alkisg> (09:13:11 πμ) dan01: Why don't I have a Intel Graphics Control Panel in Ubuntu ==> the linux philosophy is that all companies should provide the backend, and desktop environments should provide the frontend (gui) to configure graphics. So intel writes the driver and gnome writes the monitors dialog.
<manvam> Easiest quetion for this chat: I need a cron that goes every Sunday at 5:30am
<manvam> how would i type that?
<manvam> i know the whole "crontab -e" but typing the hours, days, months, etc
<JFox762> Does my boot media have (usb thumdrive) have to be in ext4 format to install Linux?
<alkisg> JFox762: no, it's usually fat32
<alkisg> JFox762: normally you download ubuntu.iso and write it to a stick, so it's a mixed form to support both efi and not
<dan01> alksig: I see, ok.
<dgtlchlk> manvam: "30 5 * * 7" should work or "30 5 * * 0"
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> when i try to boot from the USb
<JFox762> it doesnt seem to recognize it as a boot disk
<manvam> dgtlchlk: so that translates to "Every Sunday at 5:30am"
<alkisg> JFox762: how did you create the usb stick? dd? rufus? unetbootin?
<dgtlchlk> manvam: yes
<manvam> correct?
<manvam> thank you!
<manvam> This one right? 30 5 * * 0
<dgtlchlk> that or 30 5 * * 7, though 7 is a bit more non standard. might not work with every cron
<manvam> im using crontab -e with ubuntu server 16.04
<manvam> i just want it to auto update itself
<manvam> ohh yea
<manvam> last question
<dgtlchlk> sure fire way to find out, try it and set the date ahead
<manvam> do i need to use 'sudo'
<dgtlchlk> to set a user crontab entry? no
<manvam> like "30 5 * * 0 sudo apt-get update"
<dgtlchlk> oh
<manvam> no, when typing it out, do i type "30 5 * * 0 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y"
<smahan83> JFox762, you need an image writer software to replace the normal filesystem on the thumbdrive
<ducasse> manvam: put it in roots crontab, then you don't need sudo
<dgtlchlk> manvam: 16.04 already has a daily apt-get update
<manvam> ohh ea, im running as root
<manvam> forgot to mention
<manvam> so i guess not
<dgtlchlk> theres a system service for it already
<manvam> this is my full command
<manvam> "30 5 * * 0 apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt autoremove && reboot"
<dgtlchlk> thats not really a good idea
<ducasse> manvam: if you want automatic upgrades, just use unattended-upgrades
<dgtlchlk> unattended dist-upgrades can go bad
<manvam> so how would i do this?
<dgtlchlk> by hand
<manvam> im talking about unattended-upgrades
<dgtlchlk> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<manvam> ohh wow so it already has that built in
<manvam> but wait
<manvam> some updates may require reboot
<manvam> the thing about apt-get update is that it updates software
<manvam> does unattended-upgrades do that or only to the system?
<ducasse> manvam: read the docs, it can auto-reboot
<dgtlchlk> also, the system is software
<dgtlchlk> so thats a moot line to draw
<manvam> I know but what about apache, mysql, php, and such?
<dgtlchlk> what about them?
<manvam> does unattended-upgrades take care of them too?
<ducasse> of course
<dgtlchlk> you can specify "any" package
<manvam> ohh wow! extremely useful! how do i know if its working?
<manvam> like any "service" thing i can call like apache2?
<dgtlchlk> heh, you really are in over your head
<manvam> i came from Windows to Ubuntu because i want complete control
<manvam> Windows 10 really blew it for me
<manvam> Microsofts policy that "we will update on our time" is fucking me over hard
<pickle_> winblow$
<dgtlchlk> thats changing anyway but
<dgtlchlk> eh
 * dgtlchlk shrugs
<JFox762> I dont seem to be bothered by it so much
<JFox762> why is that a problem for so many?
<manvam> On my normal general laptop, sure. Microsoft can update
<JFox762> i mean I'm not a huge fan of microsoft... but I've never really had an issue with windows updating constantly
<JFox762> I have to use Windows for gaming
<manvam> Before, I used to host the actual programs (apache, etc...) on Windows itself
<JFox762> I wish all the games I love to play were available on linux
<manvam> but due to the bad timing and conflicts, Windows fucking blows in that department
<manvam> So im running a VM
<manvam> Ubuntu VM
<JFox762> alkisg
<ducasse> !language | manvam
<ubottu> manvam: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JFox762> alli did was move the iso to the disk
<manvam> Ohh, im very sorry
<JFox762> to the usb drive
<alkisg> JFox762: that doesn't make the drive bootable, you need to follow the wiki page instructions
<alkisg> JFox762: when you download ubuntu, it has a link for how to make a usb stick
<manvam> Anyway, back to my question: how can i change the time of unattended-upgrades because...
<manvam> I tried going into "nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades"
<alkisg> JFox762: what is your current OS, windows? https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<manvam> and well, theres no place to set the time
<JFox762> 10
<alkisg> JFox762: ok, read that page that I linked above ^
<ducasse> manvam: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965730
<smahan83> manvam, are you one of those who boast with a year+ uptime?
<manvam> if ur saying about "uptime" as in when was the last time i had to access the server
<manvam> i never got a full year
<manvam> 3 months max so far until i had to go in to modify files to fix something
<ducasse> manvam: uptime = time since last reboot
<manvam> ohh, idk. I dont care when the server reboots
<rstudio_HALP> Ubuntu 16.10, can't get rstudio to run unless using launching w/ sudo. Halp?
<manvam> I just need it to work when i need it
<manvam> it can reboot all night if it has to install the new security patches
<manvam> as long as when I use it, my server is working, im fine
<manvam> of course, i would hope its fully patched too
<manvam> and that I dont need to manually update it myself
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> hi
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> what is the best way to fully cutsomize a Ubuntu image and then quickly deploy it to a lot of identical computers?
<manvam> anyway im off for the night, thank you very much
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> create an ISO + Clonezilla, OEM install...?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> maybe using Fully Automatic Installation (FAI)? http://fai-project.org/
<rstudio_HALP> Launch a program, get this error: "TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating 'window.desktopHooks.notifyRCrashed')"
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: one quick way that I'm using is to create a VM however you want it, and then dd the result to the clients
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> "dd the result to the clients". how exactly?
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: I also have a usb stick that I sometimes use to boot+clone the installation that I have there
<alkisg> dd is a command that copies a disk to another disk
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i know what dd is
<alkisg> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> but these computers have no OS
<alkisg> Then gparted /dev/sdb to grow the partition, if needed
<alkisg> You can boot them via usb stick or netboot them, I use ltsp for netbooting
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i have to create some kind of installaton media to work with them
<rstudio_HALP> If any of you guys can offer some help, I'd be beyond appreciative.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> netboot? hmmm
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> can you please describe a way that doesn't require a network at all? just using CD/DVDs, USB sticks, etc.
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: sure, make an installation to a usb stick, customize it, then boot the client with that, and dd from usb to hard disk
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> to install it to the USB i just need to perform a regular install in a ext4 partition inside the USB, is that correct?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> Also make a swap partition so that dd is easier
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> woah i'll need a bigger stick for this, i have a lot of spare 4GB sticks but that won't be enough :/
<alkisg> 8 gb is enough
<alkisg> The swap can be just 64 mb
<JFox762> so im trying to install Linux on my 2nd hard drive I just got...
<alkisg> You can easily resize it with gparted after dd
<JFox762> Do I have to format, and partition that hard drive before loading the boot drive?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> to clone the swap, i just dd it like the main partition and expand it?
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: you clone the whole stick, so sdb1=ext4 goes to sda1, and sdb2=swap goes to sdb2, and then with gparted you resize them in 10 seconds to fill the whole disk
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: that way you won't have to bother with either fstab or grub
<alkisg> It's really just a dd and 10 secs for gparted resize
<alkisg> You dd the whole sdb to sda, so all partitions get transferred
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yeah sounds very convenient
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> thanks a lot ^^
<alkisg> np; but you'd like the network more :D
<alkisg> It's extremely easy to set it up
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i do, but we're still setting up the network
<alkisg> Note that the stick should be just enough to fit your OS, don't buy a 64gb one and need to dd all of it, it will take a lot of unneeded time
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> we have the switches and all the cables mounted in the wall but the router isn't giving IPs, and we're still missing things in some parts
<alkisg> Giving IPs with dnsmasq is 1 line
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yeah i'll buy a 8GB stick :)
<alkisg> You could probably also use the 4 gb for the initial setup, it should fit...
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i have it all ready, thank you a lot alkisg <3
<alkisg> np
<JFox762> so i selected "install ubuntu"
<JFox762> and as soon as I select that
<JFox762> it blanks out the screen
<JFox762> and my monitor shuts off o_O
<JFox762> followed shortly by a sound on my speakers
<JFox762> that sounds like a bongo being tapped
<JFox762> but still ... screen is blank, and monitor is receiving now signal
<alkisg> JFox762: if you press caps lock now, does the keyboard led blink?
<k1l_> sound like nomodeset is needed. is it a nvidia card?
<JFox762> its a gtx 970
<JFox762> i tried to plug in my monitor to my motherboard
<JFox762> dvi
<JFox762> and thtat didnt pull imageeither
<k1l_> !nomodeset | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> you need that for the install and 1st boot of the installed os. then install the nvidia driver from ubuntu and you should not need that anymore
<JFox762> if i jsut remove the graphics card
<JFox762> for the install
<alkisg> If you plug your monitor to your motherboard, reboot for it to take effect
<alkisg> The bios initializes the connected card
<JFox762> so i need to remove my graphocs card?
<alkisg> Noone said that
<alkisg> Try to reboot while having the monitor connected to your motherboard card
<alkisg> If that doesn't work, see the link about how to use nomodeset
<smahan83> Linux (even Ubuntu) is not for the faint of heart
<JFox762> how do i modify the kernal from windows?
<lufeng>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<lufeng>                                                                      
<itsgokul>                                                          
<itsgokul>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<itsgokul>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<itsgokul>                                                                                                                                                        
<B105PH3RE> JFox762: you shouldn't have any issues installing, btw what version are you trying to install and flavor?
<B105PH3RE> why can't I see itsgokul and lufeng talking?
<B105PH3RE> just blanks
<alkisg> That's what they're typing :)
<B105PH3RE> weird
<B105PH3RE> of some secret crypto thing haha
<itsgokul> its new type of alien language
<B105PH3RE> kewl, how do I learn?
<itsgokul> 10 space equals hi
<itsgokul> its secret
<B105PH3RE> fine then
<B105PH3RE> :_(
<B105PH3RE> JFox762: your not getting picture during install or after install either?  Do you see a grub menu or splash at all or just no signal front monitor?
<JFox762> just after booting to the boot drive
<JFox762> like after hitting enter on "install ubuntu
<JFox762> i might see a purple screen with some icons for a brief second
<JFox762> and then the screen goes blank
<JFox762> and shuts off
<B105PH3RE> this is a live cd?
<JFox762> but i was able to get around it
<JFox762> by removing my gfx card
<JFox762> temporarily
<B105PH3RE> what cable are you using for the monitor and are you using an adaptor/converter for the cable?
<JFox762> according to the link... after i install. ubuntu
<JFox762> hdmi
<JFox762> or not hdmi
<JFox762> dvi
<JFox762> I *WISH* I had HDMI
<B105PH3RE> dvi and you using strictly dvi cable to monitor or using a converter?
<JFox762> well the card supports it
<JFox762> i just dont have the cables to attach to my PC and TV
<JFox762> well it works now
<JFox762> with my GFX card out
<JFox762> and the monitor plugged directly to the motherboard
<B105PH3RE> when you using your graphics card you get nothing
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> so im installing ubuntu without my gfx card installed
<JFox762> according to the thing...
<B105PH3RE> and I am assuming your booting your computer with the cable on the video card not internal, did you try changing the order on the video card post in the bios?
<JFox762> uhhh no i didnt try that
<JFox762> but
<JFox762> i dont think it gives me the option
<B105PH3RE> there almost always is an options for AGP/IGP and then you make asure its not IGP/AGP
<B105PH3RE> or sorry
<JFox762> ok
<B105PH3RE> IGP/PCIE
<JFox762> soooo... Im at this instlal screen
<B105PH3RE> or whatever
<JFox762> when does it ask me which hard drive to install on?
<B105PH3RE> something like that
<JFox762> I have windows on my primary hard drive
<JFox762> that I dont want to mess up
<B105PH3RE> if you don't have a PCIE graphics card installed your onboard will work but once you install the card then you should be prioritizing the addon card
<smahan83> JFox762, you need to install the loader on your *second* disk
<smahan83> and use a bios boot menu to select it later
<B105PH3RE> this config in your bios won't effect your windows configuration whatsoever
<B105PH3RE> did you try booting with the graphics card installed and leaving it connected the onboard
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> So... hmmm
<JFox762> under "Device for boot loader installation"
<JFox762> i should click "ATA ST320318AS (250gb)?
<JFox762> my other drive is a western digital, which contains my windows
<JFox762> os
<B105PH3RE> are you wanting dual boot of you want to pick the drive from boot bios menu?
<JFox762> ummm
<B105PH3RE> you want to leave the windows intact then choose the LINUX DRIVE
<JFox762> the 250gb drive?
<k1l_> the grub needs to be isntalled on the MBR from the disk that boots first. so you get asked what os you want to boot
<B105PH3RE> it won't effect the windows but you will have to boot from bios or make the linux priorty and use the grub to boot windows that way
<B105PH3RE> I usually leave my windows drive intact and then install linux on a second drive with grub and have os probe the second hdd for windows option
<JFox762> Ok so...
<B105PH3RE> and change the hdd order in bios
<B105PH3RE> whichever you want
<JFox762> it says...
<JFox762> well
<JFox762> i want it to default to windows
<alkisg> +1 B105PH3RE, that also allows for removing the second disk and boot windows without having to remove grub
<JFox762> unless I hit the F11 key
<JFox762> for my bios options
<k1l_> JFox762: you can set Grub to default to windows.
<JFox762> OK
<B105PH3RE> thats an option also
<B105PH3RE> can even have 0 delay and then just use shift on boot to goto linux
<JFox762> So.....just install both, the bootlogger and linux system onto the 250gb drive
<JFox762> and that will leavre windows intact
<B105PH3RE> roger that
<B105PH3RE> 250gb is the linux drive of course right?
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> my windows 10 is 1tb
<JFox762> WD
<JFox762> my new linux drive is the 250gb one
<B105PH3RE> ok so choose that one
<JFox762> when i click "install now" it comes up with a dialogue box.... saying
<JFox762> No root file system is defined. Pleas correct this from the partitioning menu
<B105PH3RE> are you using the whole drive?
<JFox762> the whole 250gb drive
<JFox762> yes
<B105PH3RE> whats the version you installing 16.04 15.04?
<JFox762> there is a /dev/sda1 at 134mb
<JFox762> and free space 248865mb
<JFox762> 249865*
<B105PH3RE> so you have a small partition on the drive
<JFox762> remove it?
<B105PH3RE> if you don't want it
<smahan83> i wonder why his "second" drive is sda
<B105PH3RE> its got a partiion on it
<JFox762> possibly has something to do with which sata?
<JFox762> well to be fair
<JFox762> my other drive also... has like ...
<JFox762> 3 partitions i think?
<B105PH3RE> was this a windows drive at any point or from a laptop cuz sometimes its the restoration parition
<JFox762> I think one is for the recovery
<k1l_> show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin and link it here
<JFox762> the new drive?
<JFox762> the new drive is fresh from the factory
<JFox762> or at least it should be
<reppson_> good morning from sweden
<B105PH3RE> hmm
<B105PH3RE> weird
<B105PH3RE> I would investigate whats on that partition first buts that me
<smahan83> JFox762, you can press ctrl+space to open a terminal window
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> ok so
<JFox762> i removed the one partition on my 250gb drive
<JFox762> and i double clicked on Free space
<reppson_> first time on Linux works fine so far
<JFox762> should i create a partition?
<B105PH3RE> my linux always works
<k1l_> smahan83: the shortcut on ubuntu for terminal is ctrl+alt+t
<JFox762> because when i tried to install into free space
<JFox762> it says no root file system is defined
<alkisg> (11:05:00 πμ) smahan83: JFox762, you can press ctrl+space to open a terminal window ==> does that work in ubiquity even if there's no session? (i.e. user selected "install ubuntu" not "try ubuntu")?
<JFox762> please correct this from the partitioning menu
<B105PH3RE> you have to create the root parition first
<JFox762> ok
<B105PH3RE> but there should have been an option at the beginnined to install alongside or use entire disk or something
<JFox762> there perhaps
<JFox762> was
<reppson_> but not wine works.a problem must solve
<JFox762> but i clicked "Do something else"
<JFox762> because I wanted to make sure that Ubuntu would install only on my 250gb drivre
<alkisg> JFox762: when you installed windows, did you also have that 250 gb disk connected? I might be possible that the partition you deleted was the windows boot partition
<alkisg> *it
<JFox762> no
<alkisg> OK
<JFox762> not when i installed windows
<JFox762> I bought the drive after i decided i wanted to try ubuntu on my main pc
<B105PH3RE> but at the top should show you which drive your going to install it to
<JFox762> Im on my laptop, which is running Gallium OS (linux distro for Chroembooks)
<JFox762> just fyi
<mystified1234> need some hardware help.  Gpu issue, system crashing or monitor goes crazy. both internal & external
<JFox762> I like linux enough that I want to try Ubuntu on a more,... hardcore machine
<mystified1234> laptop i5-480 Gpu nvidia g330
<JFox762> ok
<B105PH3RE> mystified1234: did you try a new cable?
<mystified1234> hoe to read dmesg from cli with pause option
<JFox762> so... should i create ok
<mystified1234> it's a laptop
<k1l_> !dualboot | JFox762
<JFox762> should i create a new partition with ext4?
<ubottu> JFox762: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<B105PH3RE> JFox762: once I tried linux on my main system I never removed it just upgraded it... haven't looked back since its been 5 years now
<k1l_> JFox762: its fine to have a dualboot. and its fine to use 2 different disks for that. i dont see why you are making it so complicated :)
<B105PH3RE> mystified1234: is this happening while on battery or plugged in or both?
<mystified1234> both
<B105PH3RE> does this happen on a tty also without running X?
<mystified1234> yes
<B105PH3RE> once it happens system doesn't response at all or just not usable
<mystified1234> thats where im at at this point but can't read all of  dmesg how to pause the text
<B105PH3RE> can you ssh in while its messed up?
<JFox762> do i absolutely need to do this with a Boot *CD*
<mystified1234> it's ok for a few minutes then reboots
<JFox762> or can i just use my thumdrive like ive been using?
<B105PH3RE> either way doesn't matter JFox762
<B105PH3RE> so the system's rebooted itself mystified1234?
<mystified1234> yes
<mystified1234> sometimes sometimes stays closed
<B105PH3RE> damn thats sounds like a major problem.... no dmesg or logs trails that you can find?
<B105PH3RE> did you swap out your RAM?
<mystified1234> dmesg starts
<mystified1234> but I can only see the end of the file
<B105PH3RE> new harddrive no peripherals... etc?
<mystified1234> how can I view with nano
<alkisg> mystified1234: dmesg | less
<mystified1234> k
<mystified1234> thx
<alkisg> q to exit from there
<JFox762> so if i click "install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager"
<alkisg> if you have network and you want us to see it, dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> mystified1234: ^
<JFox762> will it allow me an option to pick a drive?
<JFox762> or do i have to use the "Something else" option":
<smahan83> JFox762, select "something else" and create a partition in the free space: ext4, mount point /
<mystified1234> rebooting
<JFox762> ok... how much space for that partitition?
<mystified1234> ill try termbin.com/w5ht
<JFox762> does Grub need to have its own separate partition from the OS?
<JFox762> from ubuntu that is?
<smahan83> all 250 gb? no, it is installed in mbr
<B105PH3RE> what time is it in sweden?
<mystified1234> tx
<smahan83> B105PH3RE, 10 am
<JFox762> MBR?
<JFox762> the MBR in my main drive you mean?
<B105PH3RE> 4:20 am here
<JFox762> the windows drive?
<smahan83> mbr of the drive you will select in that combobox
<mystified1234> http://termbin.com/w5ht
<JFox762> it gave me a dialogue box saying i need to assign a partition for swap spacE?
<smahan83> JFox762, no need to
<mystified1234> now its frozen...
<JFox762> why dont i need swap space?
<JFox762> how do i assign swap space, and how much?
<smahan83> JFox762, if you have more than 2gb ram, it will suffice
<JFox762> i have 16
<JFox762> i can add swap space after installation if i so choose... correct?
<B105PH3RE> mystified1234: i think i know whats happening
<reppson> wife work this weekend that give more time discover ubuntu
<mystified1234> thx
<smahan83> yes, you can
<B105PH3RE> is it going to suspend the screen blanking causing it to freeze it seems to me
<reppson> and its a nice day for a skii ride also Lot of snow
<B105PH3RE> mystified1234: add consoleblank=0 to your grub cmdline
<B105PH3RE> and retest the tty for the problem
<mystified1234> ok
<JFox762> ok it is installing *fingers crossed*
<B105PH3RE> also disable your screen blanking or any power saving mode in the X
<mystified1234> grub.cfg
<B105PH3RE> /etc/default/grub
<anddam> having a local server at home running NFS server would it be better to switch deja-dup backup from ssh to local one, over the mounted NFS export?
<B105PH3RE> the default linux is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<reppson> smahan83. is there any voice chat programs like paltalk for windows for ubuntu system? Not skype i have that but something else?
<B105PH3RE> mystified1234: once you make the change you need todo update-grub
<smahan83> reppson, idk
<reppson> idk? is that a voice chat program?
<B105PH3RE> reppson: you video conference or voice?
<smahan83> i don't know
<B105PH3RE> sorry reppson you want for video or voice?
<JFox762> is libre the same as open office?
<reppson> B10. voice and video like paltalk for windows. i have not suuced run wine so i can try paltalk on ubuntu
<B105PH3RE> pidgin is the only cross-platform that I am aware of to work...
<mystified1234> 2 cmd lines
<B105PH3RE> and its a pain
<smahan83> JFox762, yes, it is a fork of openoffice. also it is in active development while openoffice is pretty much abandoned
<JFox762> so i should switch to libre on all my machines?
<reppson> ok so its possible voice chat with other pidgin members in that program?
<mystified1234> = default  or
<B105PH3RE> yes but it using google, msn, facebook, and such protocols
<mystified1234> =linux ""
<B105PH3RE> xmmp supports the video conferencing I believe
<insiad> Does ubuntu have paid staff
<bazhang> reppson, there are unofficial items for that, these are at your own risk
<mystified1234> screen went binary code\
<bazhang> insiad, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<reppson> ok i see. but first try solve the wine program so i can run windows chat programs. wine is installed but not work. Strange!
<bazhang> reppson, check the appdb and then for help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | reppson
<ubottu> reppson: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<B105PH3RE> reppson: did you configure your wineprefix by running winecfg and such?
<reppson> ok i am a very beginner with linux it works fine so far so i hope i can solve the wine problem
<B105PH3RE> reppson: running a virtualbox would be best
<JFox762> i am succesfully logged into Ubuntu! :)
<reppson> what is virtualbox? my english is limited
<JFox762> Virtualbox allows you to create a "Virtual" PC environment
<JFox762> kind of like a PC within your PC
<smahan83> a free oracle virtual machine software
<JFox762> you can test untrustworthy software in it
<JFox762> if im not mistaken
<reppson> ok fox. is that something i must download?
<JFox762> since it is isolated from everything
<JFox762> Only if you wwant to set up a virtual machien
<JFox762> i keep mispelling machine
<JFox762> i suck on this keyboard lol
<smahan83> reppson, you can install it from repos
<B105PH3RE> wine mainly for like games and such graphics oriented stuff if you want apps virtualbox is better for that
<thorn__> 大家好
<B105PH3RE> thorn__: english?
<bazhang> !cn | thorn__
<ubottu> thorn__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<reppson> ok.im not so good in compters. i installed ubuntu on a windows computer i can use both operating systems
<bazhang> reppson, wubi?
<reppson> wubi ??
<JFox762> i sure hope i didnt screw up my windows partition
<bazhang> reppson, you said you installed ubuntu on windows
<B105PH3RE> windows ubuntu intaller
<JFox762> testing that now
<reppson> no windows works normal no problems
<smahan83> is wubi still supported?
<bazhang> reppson, yes, how did you install ubuntu on windows
<B105PH3RE> spill it man :)
<JFox762> well i was able to get to my windows log in screen
 * B105PH3RE waits in anticipation of reppson question.
<JFox762> and even my background image is the same
<JFox762> soooo most likely nothing got screwed up on that drive
<reppson> i burned ubuntu 16.10 and installed it. it was possible choose keep windows 10 during the installation procedure
<bazhang> reppson, so a dual boot
<JFox762> so....
<JFox762> should i install the drivers for my NVidia card now?
<JFox762> before I install ubuntu?
<JFox762> not install
<reppson> yes when start computer i can choose between linux and windows
<JFox762> i mean boot into it
<JFox762> So... what are the recommended System requirements for Ubuntu? Like at what point should you be considering installing Xubuntu or Lubuntu, or associated lightweight distros?
<JFox762> I mean, my desktop system is absolutely going to do ok
<JFox762> GTX 970
<B105PH3RE> its your flavor
<smahan83> JFox762, if you have 1 gb ram or a single core processor
<JFox762> Intel 4690K processor
<bazhang> JFox762, what are your current specs on that computer
<JFox762> 16gb
<B105PH3RE> tell me whats your flavor?
<bazhang> JFox762, thats fine for the standard ubuntu
<JFox762> Oh yeah
<JFox762> I also have another laptop...
<B105PH3RE> dude I've got ubuntu  on some old freakin stuff
<JFox762> a reall old one
<reppson> fox. what do you mean with boot into it? as i said when i start computer i can choose between win or ubuntu
<bazhang> JFox762, please dont use the enter key like that
<bazhang> JFox762, all the info together on one line, please
<B105PH3RE> wifi and nic's give some problems after initial install gotta install some packages but other then that works like a charm
<smahan83> reppson, with the grub or the windows bootloader?
<JFox762> Ill try to do that bazhang, sorry about that.
<reppson> eh what is grub? i have a boot menu when i start computer, win or ubuntu
<JFox762> I love the look of the Ubuntu desktop environment. Absolutely gorgeous. Looks better than even OSx
<bazhang> JFox762, did you want more support, or to chat
<B105PH3RE> kde4 plasma is beeutiful
<bazhang> reppson, grub allows you to boot between win and ubuntu for example
<B105PH3RE> windows users would enjoy kde plasma
<B105PH3RE> thats how I start converting them.
<reppson> ok that is what i have then maybe as i can choose between the 2 systems when i start computer
<bazhang> JFox762, did you wish to find help for that old laptop, please give us the specs
<bazhang> B105PH3RE, please keep the chatter to the offtopic channels
<B105PH3RE> Roger Thats Sir, Right Away Sir!
<B105PH3RE> :)
<reppson> if i can solve the wine proplem i dont need windows longer. i can format the drive and install only linux
<bazhang> reppson, wine for whatsapp, or what
<bazhang> reppson, have you checked the appdb as we suggested you do yet
<reppson> wine is a program that let me run win programs
<bazhang> reppson, yes, some, not all
<mvvvv> reppson, what is your : wine --version ?
<B105PH3RE> you need to make sure that you install the dependencies for the applications your running in wine.
<B105PH3RE> its like a new windows.
<bazhang> reppson, I gave you a link to check for which wine supports and runs, have you checked it yet
<JFox762> So it seems now everytime i start my system.. it asks me what system to boot into
<JFox762> oh well
<JFox762> not a big deal i can leave it as is
<B105PH3RE> you can default it off
<B105PH3RE> so you don't see it
<JFox762> advanced ubuntu?
<reppson> no i have not. i do that soon. i take a tour in ubuntu now this is very new for me
<B105PH3RE> basic stuff
<JFox762> I mean advanced ubuntu options?
<bazhang> B105PH3RE, perhaps you mean changing the grub timeout
<reppson> i succed install spotify and skype works fine
<B105PH3RE> roger that
<bazhang> B105PH3RE, thats not turning it off
<B105PH3RE> essentially
<B105PH3RE> hiding it
<bazhang> B105PH3RE, no, as you can get back in and re change the timeout
<B105PH3RE> well if you don't want to have it at all then you should have chose to install grub to the linux partition not the windows partition
<JFox762> what version of Skype do you all recommend?
<B105PH3RE> none
<JFox762> Why?
<B105PH3RE> its not native
<ikonia> B105PH3RE: yes it is
<B105PH3RE> and microsoft owns it now
<ikonia> JFox762: the current stable linux build works, there is an alpha with more advanced fatures, and it's growing in stability
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ikonia> B105PH3RE: that is pretty much the most pathetic answer you can give, well done for lowering the bar
<bazhang> there is skype B105PH3RE JFox762
<B105PH3RE> hah
<JFox762> Well, yeah, but it's the only way I can video chat with my Fiance in Thailand (She's Filipina, works as an English teacher there)
<B105PH3RE> ya I know there's skype but I mean it started out on windows and then migrated over
<ikonia> JFox762: the legacy stable build supports video just fine
<bazhang> JFox762, so enable the partner repo and install it
<ikonia> B105PH3RE: you're just saying silly things now - stop it
<B105PH3RE> it have to shut up now
<JFox762> Legacy Stable build...
<JFox762> lol
<ikonia> JFox762: skype has been slowly maintained on linux for a long time hence "legacy" there is a new alpha, that is pretty much the same as the windows client, but its not marked as stable yet, but it is very usable
<reppson> ubottu. i am on that appdb webpage now. what i look after there?
<ubottu> reppson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> B105PH3RE, please again stop the excess chit chat and commentary here, it's not helpful at all
<JFox762> I think on my current laptop, running Gallium OS, Im running Skype for Linux Beta
<JFox762> I think,... I previously was running a version of skype that had an interface that reminded me of AOL Instant messanger from the 90s
<bazhang> JFox762, you have instructions on how to install skype on ubuntu via the partner repo, was that clear for you
<JFox762> ubuntu really feels a lot like... OSx
<bazhang> JFox762, lets take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<smahan83> JFox762, unity was made to emulate that successful os, at least visually
<ikonia> smahan83: no it wasn't
<MonkeyDust> unity was made to make ubuntu usable on a phone
<JFox762> Well I got all the help I needed installing ubuntu :) it seems everything is running spectacularly. Thanks for the help guys! :)
<jhsdkj> hi
<jhsdkj> need halp
<bazhang> jhsdkj, with what
<MonkeyDust> jhsdkj  let's hear it, in one line
<reppson> hi sandy
<jhsdkj> erh uhm
<jhsdkj> im planning to use the grub bootloader instead of windows bootloader
<jhsdkj> my main intention is to use BURG and customize the bootloader
<jhsdkj> is it possible for my case?
<bazhang> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in yakkety
<glitchd> burg ftw!
<jhsdkj> erh
<smahan83> bazhang, https://launchpad.net/burg
<jhsdkj> anything wrong? :S
<jafkala> yeahh that one
<jafkala> https://launchpad.net/burg
<jafkala> thanks
<reppson> hi Joonas
<joonas> hi
<reppson> where are you from
<joonas> from finland
<reppson> ok i am sweden
<jafkala> erh.. ?
<bazhang> !ot | reppson
<ubottu> reppson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reppson> hm wrong
<qc170422> /
<frib> I tried to install ubuntu on a USB using a second live-USB that I Booted in EFI mode. On the target USB i created a 300MB EFI partition and made the rest EXT4. I specified to install the bootloader to /dev/sdx where x is my target usb. After reboot the usb is not bootable (no EFI files available) and my main disk ends up pointing to the grub installed on the target usb (not a problem easy to fix). How can I make this usb bootable? thanks
<frib> btw the usb is bootable via the grub installed on it, but there is no way to get to grub without the main disk booting to it
<insiad> frib: is their shortcut key that you can select device to boot from
<frib> insiad, of course that's how I know it's not bootable because i specifically selected it
<frib> the EFI is not "populated" or something
<frib> instead the EFI was written to my main disk, no matter what i try it doesn't write the EFI to the usb
<insiad> frib: during the instal did you select a USB partition to install grub
<frib> insiad, it doesn't ask about grub
<JFox762> So I tried installing the drivers for NVidia... but it won't let me install them unless my Card is installed in the PC. The problem, however, is that if I have the card installed... I get no video, and can't see anything when I get ubuntu loaded up. How do I get this to work?
<insiad> https://i.stack.imgur.com/fHPI8.png frib bootloader
<insiad> https://i.stack.imgur.com/fHPI8.png frib bootloader
<frib> ok
<frib> " I specified to install the bootloader to /dev/sdx where x is my target usb."
<JFox762> Im able to get to a pre-boot commandline
<insiad> frib: did you try changing bios not to use uefi see if your USB boots
<craptalk> I got samba error, please check this http://pastebin.com/6D65quti
<craptalk> i tried few times, and still no clue
<frib> insiad, my bios has legacy support, it doesn't boot either way i have tried every possible combination
<insiad> frib: did you create a uefi partition on USB
<frib> insiad, did you read my question?
<frib> because you're literally asking me everything that i stated in my question
<ducasse> JFox762: pretty sure you can install the nvidia drivers without the card being in the machine
<JFox762> It didn't let me
<JFox762> So...
<ducasse> JFox762: what didn't let you?
<JFox762> Linux
<JFox762> or rather the program
<JFox762> it said it did not detect the card
<ducasse> JFox762: _which_ program?
<JFox762> the drivers I downloaded from NVIDIA
<ducasse> JFox762: you shouldn't use those at all.
<craptalk> I got samba error, please check this http://pastebin.com/6D65quti
<frib> does anyone know how to fix the EFI on a usb installation?
<JFox762> Shouldn't use what? Drivers from NVidia?
<anonymous> hi
<insiad> frib: I think I did this by instilling bootloader to root partition of install instead of device
<ducasse> JFox762: yes. install the correct drivers from the repo for your card from the command line, shut down, plug the card in and boot the system.
<ducasse> JFox762: don't download software from websites to install, all you need should be in the repos.
<zoli__> hi. How can I get back the color icons of the hdd in nautilus, as it was in earlier ubuntus? Now from trusty there are only fix monochrome icons!
<frib> insiad, i tried that too
<ducasse> JFox762: also, have you tried booting with nomodeset with the nvidia card plugged in?
<JFox762> im trying to
<JFox762> I just can't make sense of the this website, so https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ducasse> JFox762: what is it you don't understand?
<JFox762> i dont know how to run nomodeset
<ducasse> JFox762: read the "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)" section on that link, it explains everything.
<JFox762> that link has broken images
<ducasse> JFox762: you shouldn't really need them, there is only one line that starts with linux, and you just put nomodeset at the end
<ducasse> JFox762: besides, you're not permanently changing anything, it's just for one boot so you can get the drivers installed.
<JFox762> DO I type a space after "quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<JFox762> Ok it worked,
<smahan83> what worked?
<itsgokul>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<itsgokul>                                                                         
<itsgokul>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<itsgokul>                                                                         
<MonkeyDust> itsgokul  it works, we see you
<itsgokul> :P
<k1l_> itsgokul: stop that in here.
<ducasse> itsgokul: cut it out, it wasn't funny before, it isn't funny now
<itsgokul> i thought everyone is sleeping
<ducasse> itsgokul: even if they were, that's irrelevant.
<k1l_> !ot | itsgokul
<ubottu> itsgokul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<itsgokul> ok.. okk...
<ph88> tracker-extract and tracker-store always eat all my cpu, what's the recommended way to stop it? I already tried http://askubuntu.com/a/353450/231084
<itsgokul> good
<itsgokul> which ubutu version
<ducasse> ph88: you want to permanently stop it from running?
<ph88> well if it would work properly it can just run ... but if it's eating all my cpu for long periods of time i don't want this
<ph88> so whatever it's doing is fine as long as it doesn't eat my cpu
<ducasse> ph88: which ubuntu version?
<ph88> 16.04
<ducasse> ph88: did you try all the things that are mentioned on that link for 16.04?
<ph88> i only tried that one answer
<ph88> The values could be changed using dconf-editor by navigating through org > freedesktop > Tracker > Miner > Files
<ph88> this i tried
<ducasse> ph88: why not the others, especially the one about using the gui to set it to only run when the machine is not in use?
<JFox762> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to recognize middle mouse click (scroll wheel click) and allow for a "super fast scroll" like you can do in windows?
<ph88> ducasse, which one you mean ?
<MonkeyDust> JFox762  yes, that's what the middle scroll wheel normally does
<diogenes_> ph88, the right things that worked for me is the "echo -e "\nHidden=" comands
<diogenes_> so do those ones
<ph88> diogenes_, here it says it's best done in my .config local directory https://gist.github.com/vancluever/d34b41eb77e6d077887c#startup-files so i copy the desktop files there and then change them ?
<ducasse> ph88: install tracker-gui, then the last bit here http://askubuntu.com/a/499777
<ducasse> ph88: if that doesn't work - http://askubuntu.com/a/779443
<ph88> ducasse, ok i changed stuff with the gui .. lets hope it works in the future
<diogenes_> ph88, I personally did this: 1 navigate to /etc/xdg/autostart open every single tracker.desktop files in a text editor and just added this following line to every one of them: Hidden=true, save the files and reboot
<Zta> I'm about to backup a video dvd and I'm wondering what tool to use.  I've just tried Handbrake and my ripped file gets quite large like 1.2GB for about 1½ hours of mp4 with normal profile.  Is this normal?  "Usually" files are about 600MB but perhaps they've been limited that way to fix a disc?
<FMan> that sounds normal
<FMan> remember that DVD has a 4 GB capacity
<FMan> if I backed up a DVD, I would just copy the files out of it (but I suppose MPEG-2 is too bad for ppl nowadays (I remember for someone it was already ten years ago))
<Zta> Okay.
<Zta> Good to know =)  And you're right about the 4GB.  I suppose a 1:4 reduction in size is okay.
<Zta> FMan, but you'd prefer to copy the VOB files?  Aren' t they a little messy to playback on a tablet and in general?
<ilmaisin> aargh, after updating to 16.04.2 kernel, usb tethering went uselessly unstable
<smahan83> you cannot just copy files from dvd, they are encrypted
<nikola> test
<smahan83> I used something called dvdbackup
<FMan> Zta: I was just thinking of a "pure" backup, then I'd preserve the original files (but I suppose you just wanted a backup copy of the video rather than an exact DVD backup)
<thyriaen> i am trying to get f.lux ( https://justgetflux.com/ ) to work - but it does not change anything when i hit preview :: no errors - do you guys know what could be the issue or whom i could ask about it ? :)
<ducasse> thyriaen: why not use redshift instead? it's in the repos.
<thyriaen> cause i did not know about it - will check it out
<thyriaen> any major differences ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: :)
<ducasse> thyriaen: not that i know, it does the same thing.
<thyriaen> okey cool thanks a lot
<thyriaen> ducasse, so do i just run redshift on startup then ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: just autostart it on login like you would any other application
<thyriaen> ye
<MonkeyDust> i had to install geoclue-2.0 in order to make redshift work
<thyriaen> so the way i see it you just launch it with -t DAYVALUE:NIGHTVALUE - but does it increase those steadily like f.lux does over a few hours ?
<thyriaen> so like a dayly cycle ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: read the package description, 'apt show redshift'
<thyriaen> sounds good :)
<thyriaen> justs dont know what value i need for the night now
<ducasse> thyriaen: there is also a gui, redshift-gtk
<thyriaen> ye i've found that already thx
<kacie> all the really crappy kewl shit happens with ubuntu for some reason
<thyriaen> thanks ducasse : everything works beautifully now <3
<ducasse> thyriaen: np :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cln> hi
<Michael-jx> Hello , this is your videogame for pc windows  ? https://sourceforge.net/projects/black-fps/?source=directory
<voltbit> hello, anybody having a bug where (evince pdf viewer) is not visible in alt+tab menu?
<tesla__> Heyy
<tesla__> which frameworks i can use to program HTML?
<MonkeyDust> tesla__  bluefish (in the repos), or bluegriffon (not in the repos)
<tesla__> Thank you Monkey!!!
<MonkeyDust> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tesla__> so then wich editor is the best? in ubuntu/linux to program HTML5/CSS3/JS
<MonkeyDust> tesla__  the one you like most, that's the best
<tesla__> tnks and sorry for this dumb question but im new on this and i want to learn ahaha
<joeel84> A text editor, and a browser are usually all you need for web stuff.
<joeel84> Firefox and Chrome have developer tools built in
<joeel84> I'm usually editing HTML and CSS and usually the WYSIWYG editors just kind of get in the way
<joeel84> Are you using a CMS or trying to build stuff from scratch?
<dimisdas> !best | tesla_
<dimisdas> oh well
<catbadger> hey I'm running ubuntu server and have some docker questions. #docker is always empty. If anyone here would mind answering some questions DM me please as I dont' want to polllute #ubuntu
<cmrabet> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> catbadger  simply put your docker question in one line, then wait
<catbadger> um it's a little more involved than that
<catbadger> I have the problem typed out with enough detail to help an answerer, but it's like 7 lines.
<cmrabet> I'm trying to setup Shit+CTRL+left key to select all text in the current line until the end using xdotool but it's not working, this is what I have in the keyboard shortcut settings: bash -c "xdotool getactivewindow key Shift+End" . Can anyone help me please? Thanks
<catbadger> cmrabet did you try editing the Shift+End part to say Shift+Ctrl+Left?
<cmrabet> By the way, I've been using Macs for a decade now and recently jumped to Ubuntu. I'm trying to replicate one of the features I miss the most (end, start, select end, etc. with keyboard)
<cmrabet> catbadger, I have that in the other section where you enter the combination of keys
<catbadger> oh
<MonkeyDust> catbadger  past your question here on this page, then paste the link here in the channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<catbadger> sorry i'm not an expert, i just thought I'd try. :)
<cmrabet> catbadger, so I have in the command to run bash -c "xdotool getactivewindow key Shift+End" and then in the combination of keys to trigger the command to run Shift+Ctrl+Right
<anddam> !best | anddam
<catbadger> here is my docker question thank you MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/24109895/
<anddam> dimisdas: joke?
<dimisdas> anddam: it’s been deleted :P
<dimisdas> anddam: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=best
 * dimisdas feels old 
<catbadger> Does anyone know why i can't put files on my ubuntu docker host and access them from hte container with # docker run -d -v /srv/mysite.com:/var/www an/image
<catbadger> i hope that is ok.
<dimisdas> catbadger: Have you tried #docker-dev and #docker
<whatsoever64839> Hello guys. I put a network card in the PCI slot. ifconfig doesn't see it but lspci does. I tried with another card and another slot and the result is the same. Am I doing something wrong?
<catbadger> dimisdas i will try docker-dev
<anddam> is there any advantage in using NFS in place of SSH for duplicity backup?
<anddam> whatsoever64839: missing driver?
<anddam> whatsoever64839: I'd check dmesg for occurencies of the card chipset
<whatsoever64839> anddam: that commans returns a whole lot of lines
<whatsoever64839> anddam: what do I have to look for?
<lotuspsychje> anddam: try ##networking perhaps
<ducasse> whatsoever64839: which ubuntu version are you on?
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<whatsoever64839> ducasse: 16.04
<ducasse> whatsoever64839: what does lspci say about it?
<whatsoever64839> ducasse: 03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<ducasse> whatsoever64839: does lspci -k list a module in use for it?
<whatsoever64839> ducasse: Kernel driver in use: e1000 Kernel modules: e1000
<ducasse> whatsoever64839: and ifconfig lists nothing?
<whatsoever64839> not for this device
<llutz> whatsoever64839: ifconfig -a
<whatsoever64839> llutz: the -a flag actually makes it listed
<llutz> whatsoever64839: so its there, just down/not configured
<anddam> plot twist
<whatsoever64839> llutz: how do I make it work?
<llutz> whatsoever64839: read "man ifconfig"
<llutz> whatsoever64839: or better, "man ip"
<anddam> btw what's the proper approach to figure what the appropriate driver module is for a certain hardware, going into kernel source?
<akinode> hey, I want to setup my claws-mail client on hotmail but I keep getting this error message: (claws-mail:2337): WARNING **: [15:02:43] IMAP error on imap-mail.outlook.com: connection refused
<akinode> does anyone know what that's about? did they change the address?
<akinode> I followed the instructions here: http://superuser.com/questions/71876/claws-mail-configuration-for-gmail-and-hotmail
<lotuspsychje> anddam: ubuntu drivers get recognized automaticly
<llutz> whatsoever64839: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<lotuspsychje> anddam: for some devices there's need to search driver manual
<ducasse> anddam: you can run modinfo on a module to see which devices it's for
<anddam> lotuspsychje: is that an ubuntu-specific feature? I thought it was just the kernel
<lotuspsychje> anddam: check also ubuntu-drivers from terminal
<anddam> ducasse: yea, I was wondering the opposite, tho', if you have some esotic hw how do you figure the proper module
<anddam> (without plugging it in and looking dmesg)
<anddam> lotuspsychje: I will, thanks
<ducasse> anddam: aiui, the kernel holds a list of what hw is supported by the modules it knows about, and loads the right one when the hw is available. there is no list as such stored on the filesystem, you'd need to use modinfo.
<someone235> Hi, I have a very strange behaviour. When I do "ping shippuden.co.il" in my ubuntu machine I see that the ip address is 104.27.142.42, and when I do the same with another machine, I get 104.27.143.42 . Someone knows what could cause it? The two machines are connected to the same wifi network. And I can't browse to the site with my ubuntu machine because I get the wrong IP address
<craptalk> i got this on my log http://termbin.com/vmt0. Is this somehow clue of why my ubuntu-gnome failed after hibernation?
<craptalk> please help
<craptalk> i am running ubuntu-gnome 16.04 LTS
<ducasse> someone235: both addresses are assigned to that hostname, you get one at random
<MonkeyDust> someone235  google, too, has more than one ip address, it's not unusual
<whatsoever64839> llutz: I added the interface in /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted but it doesn't work
<Dr_Coke> lol@craptalks name
<llutz> whatsoever64839: "doesn't work" is not a usefull error explanation
<ducasse> craptalk: just doing 'dmesg | grep error | nc termbin.com 9999' is useless as it leaves out tons of info. there's no context there.
<whatsoever64839> llutz: same as before, it's not recognized, but I did just what the guide says
<ducasse> whatsoever64839: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> whatsoever64839: and the output of "ip a s"
<whatsoever64839> llutz: enp3s5: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000
<anddam> someone235: have you checked the output of     host shippuden.co.il ?
<anddam> nvm, already answered
<whatsoever64839> lluts: this is the working card enp3s8: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000
<catbadger> Does anyone know why i can't put files on my ubuntu docker host and access them from hte container with # docker run -d -v /srv/mysite.com:/var/www an/image
<someone235> ducasse, MonkeyDust, anddam But I get different response from each machine
<ducasse> catbadger: try #docker
<catbadger> sorry but the docker channels are full of questions and no answers today
<catbadger> i will try not to pollute too much
<root____5> hello
<root____5> hello
<cnnx> how do i allow root logins on ubuntu. i added PermitRootLogin yes and restarted sshd
<root____5> exit
<cnnx> on 16.04.2 lts
<compdoc> there is no root account, unless you give it a password
<cnnx> i did
<cnnx> let me check /etc/passwd
<cnnx> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<cnnx> looks fine
<compdoc> ca you logon as root on the console? youre talking about ssh
<compdoc> can
<cnnx> let me go to the station
<cnnx> compdoc: no, local root login doesnt work either
<cnnx> so its not an sshd config issue
<cnnx> only way i can root is ssh as my user then sudo to it
<llutz> cnnx: thats the intended way
<cnnx> i guess i prefer getting straight into it
<whatsoever64839> cnnx: did you add AllowUsers string?
<cnnx> whatsoever64839: in which file?
<whatsoever64839> sshd_config
<cnnx> no
<cnnx> but its not working locally either
<cnnx> so i dontg think its that
<llutz> cnnx: the root account is locked by default
<compdoc> there are sites that show you how to enable the root account, but this is ubuntu and the root account wasnt enbled by design. bad idea to mess with it
<cnnx> not a big deal then
<cnnx> i'll leave it
<whatsoever64839> cnnx: sudo passwd (enter new password)
<erwinnovo> just want to know if I will encounter any problem if I install nginx on my ubuntu laptop considering that I already have apache2 running on my ubuntu laptop
<akinode> hey, I want to setup my claws-mail client on hotmail but I keep getting this error message: (claws-mail:2337): WARNING **: [15:02:43] IMAP error on imap-mail.outlook.com: connection refused. I followed the instructions here to set it up: I followed the instructions here: http://superuser.com/questions/71876/claws-mail-configuration-for-gmail-and-hotmail
<compdoc> you using the right server? I have to use outlook.office365.com for IMAP
<whatsoever64839> llutz: ifconfig up works, but doesn't persist after reboot.How do I make it permanent?
<llutz> whatsoever64839: you have been asked to pastebin some info, pls do
<whatsoever64839> llutz: # The primary network interface
<whatsoever64839> auto enp3s8
<whatsoever64839> iface enp3s8 inet dhcp
<llutz> !paste | whatsoever64839
<ubottu> whatsoever64839: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whatsoever64839> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d5QsTEct
<llutz> whatsoever64839: and the output of "ip a s"
<whatsoever64839> ip a s
<llutz> whatsoever64839: pastebin
<whatsoever64839> pasted before
<llutz> whatsoever64839: check your interfaces-files, typo in iface-name
<llutz> whatsoever64839: "auto enps3e5" vs "iface enp3s5 inet dhcp"
<frib> EriC^^ I had to disconnect my main disk to install properly to a usb. I'm assuming that's a bug
<maha_x> can anyone help with "out of range" problem with my ubuntu live image?
<robertzaccour> howdy
<whatsoever64839> llutz: it's failing to start raise network interfaces now and takes more than 5 minutes to boot
<robertzaccour> What is the user name and password during the live session on the login screen?
<whatsoever64839> robertzaccour: which distro?
<robertzaccour> whatsoever64839: xubuntu
<cnnx> i have this problem with xubuntu at work
<cnnx> i have dual screens
<cnnx> dont know if its related
<cnnx> while im working all of a sudden my screen goes weird showing parts of the screensaver red flame thingy
<whatsoever64839> robertzaccour: that's the username
<cnnx> then i press alt-ctrl arrow to switch workspace
<robertzaccour> cnnx: I'm asking what the live session password is on the login screen.
<cnnx> and it goes away and its fine again
<robertzaccour> Right now my user name in the live session is xubuntu. I don't know the password for the login screen.
<whatsoever64839> robertzaccour: try to leave it blank
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to make a video on a panel plugin for a global menu but I need to log out and back in. I need to know the password to get back in.
<robertzaccour> ok
<maha_x> is it possible to run the live image with default VGA? All I get is a "out of range" message on my screen
<maha_x> nomodeset doesnt help
<compdoc> maha_x, been a long time since Ive seen that. you using a crt, or what?
<llutz> whatsoever64839: if you want to use more than one iface with dhcp (whyever), i guess you need to run multiple instances of dhclient. this needs to be configured
<whatsoever64839> llutz: I want to use this machine as a router,that's why
<llutz> whatsoever64839: so it makes no sense to configure both ifaces to use dhcp
<maha_x> no it's dell 16:10 panel
<pjgrep> I'm on trusty. My dns takes a very long time (about a minute or more) to resolve. It tries to connect to an IPv6 address first when I try to do an apt-get update. Suggestions?
<pjgrep> trusty (LTS)
<pjgrep> eg: 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::11)]
<ducasse> pjgrep: put 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how di I install nodejs locally without all the hundret of dependencies?
<pjgrep> ducasse, thanks. Is that a bug in ubuntu, or a misconfig by me? Wondering how it happened.
<ducasse> pjgrep: it's more an indication of some problem with ipv6 dns config, i'd think
<tom_> lol
<pjgrep> ducasse -- that worked, thanks. Wondering if it is just apt or other resolutions
 * pjgrep checks
<pjgrep> hmm. just apt.
<pjgrep> ducasse++
<robertzaccour> It worked, thanks.
<ducasse> pjgrep: iirc, i narrowed it down to those ubuntu servers, seems they just time out over ipv6. my memory may be faulty, though.
<finexbeer> is the intell Celeron good for ubuntu
<ducasse> finexbeer: it should work, but 'good' is subjective
<finexbeer> ok
<ducasse> finexbeer: it all depends on what you're going to use them for, and how important performance is to you
<freebandZ> hello family and greetings from TEXAS! i have a n00b question forgive me or asking
<baizon> !ask | freebandZ
<ubottu> freebandZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freebandZ> i have a lenovo thinkpad and the previous owner has unbutu 11.07 installed and was the admin
<ducasse> freebandZ: wipe it and install a supported version
<freebandZ> HOW do i reset the password and let myself become the SU and ROOT user
<baizon> freebandZ: sudo -i
<freebandZ> wipe it meaning? is there a code i run from the terminal or
<ppf> freebandZ: no, get a current version and install it
<ducasse> freebandZ: reinstall, wipe the disk clean.
<ppf> it'll wipe the old one along the rode
<llutz> freebandZ: you don't want to use an old installation, where you don't know what the former owner did
<freebandZ> i thought there was a way to run a code from the terminal but im currently logged into a "guest" account.. so i am very limited on admin
<ducasse> freebandZ: that ubuntu version is not supported and don't get updates, you need a newer version
<finexbeer> APU AMD E2-7110 con scheda grafica Radeon™ R2 (1,8 GHz, 2 MB di cache, 4 core)
<finexbeer> its good processes for ubuntu
<freebandZ>     
<ducasse> finexbeer: again, it depends
<watchtv> hallo hans
<hitman1> Hi I am trying to extending my display. I just purchased a video card.
<hitman1> But on my 2nd monitor graphics are getting very poor.
<robertzaccour> Hey my touchpad doesn't work on this Dell Inspiron 5555. It did for a minute and then stopped.
<robertzaccour> Hopefully this will be fixed next month. I could try the beta and see.
<iambatman> hi hitman1 how are you doing :P
<fotonzade> hello
<fotonzade> I am having an apt problem
<fotonzade> sudo apt install unrar
<fotonzade> Reading package lists... Done
<fotonzade> Building dependency tree
<fotonzade> Reading state information... Done
<fotonzade> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<fotonzade> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ducasse> !paste | fotonzade
<ubottu> fotonzade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hitman1> iambatman, fine how are you ?
<fotonzade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24110888/
<iambatman> im good too thanks hitman1
<fotonzade> sorry about the flood
<hitman1> iambatman, what are you doing nowadays ?
<iambatman> hitman1: preparing for exams xD
<hitman1> iambatman, semester exams ?
<iambatman> ya
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> fotonzade: well, run what it says, sudo apt-get install -f
<fotonzade> I did, it doesnt work though :(
<alkisg> And what was the output?
<fotonzade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24110903/
<dekon> hi, just downloaded skype 5 and i don't hear notification sounds
<dekon> is there a solution to it? Ubuntu 16.10
<ducasse> fotonzade: those libbullet packages are not from the ubuntu repos
<alkisg> fotonzade: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy libbullet2.86 => will tell you which PPA you have that is broken
<fotonzade> yeah its some openmw thing
<fotonzade> I just want to know how to get rid of it
<alkisg> There's ppa-purge to remove ppas
<alkisg> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fotonzade> alkisg, I cant install anything
<fotonzade> without solving this
<alkisg> fotonzade: try: sudo dpkg --purge libbullet2.85:amd64; sudo apt-get install -f
<dekon> alert volume could be too low dekon :D
<fotonzade> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24110968/
<BigMao> Hi everyone - I'm trying to set up a software RAID using mdadm. I have unmounted all the drives I want to use, and now I'm encountering the problem "cannot open /dev/sda: Device or resource busy"
<alkisg> fotonzade: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ppa-purge => download ppa-purge.deb and run sudo dpkg -i ppa-purgexxxx.deb
<alkisg> Then ppa-purge + your ppa
<BigMao> What could be causing the drive itself to be busy if I've already unmounted all of my partitions?
<alkisg> BigMao: swap
<alkisg> swapoff /dev/sda5...
<BigMao> Thanks, but that's not my issue. I have the operating system, EFI, and swap on a separate drive.
<BigMao> https://bpaste.net/show/4284510798b4
<catbadger> for anyone who is having the same problem as me, it was 100% user error. i had a bad option in my start script. it wasn't in my minimal example...
<alkisg> And which one is busy, and what is the exact message?
<llutz> BigMao: ""swapon -s"
<BigMao> https://bpaste.net/show/46a404eb7d87
<BigMao> llutz: https://bpaste.net/show/3173146a5945
<BigMao> alkisg: /dev/sda is busy. I've pasted the output of mdadm
<BigMao> I was previously using it for /home, but I decided to configure a software RAID, so I unmounted it.
<BigMao> (Sorry for inexact language, I unmounted /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1)
<alkisg> BigMao: did you use umount -l, or plain umount?
<BigMao> I tried the umount -l first, and when that didn't work, I mounted again and used umount.
<alkisg> umount -l is lazy unmount, so the files can still be in use
<alkisg> You have to reboot now, I don't know of any other way
<BigMao> All right - thanks for the advice :) I think I have some ideas.
<zzookk> Hello, guys. I can't press hotkeys in java window when keyboard layout is not US. How can i fix it?
<akbarzaiem> hello
<ducasse> zzookk: don't use java :-P more seriously, what java window?
<ruffleS> Hello! I need help installing proper drivers for my notebook's (Dell XPS 14) hybrid graphics card
<ruffleS> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<ruffleS> 08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<diogenes_> ruffleS, what kernel?
<zzookk> ducasse: Any java window. I cant even paste something with ctrl+v, when i have another keyboard layout
<zzookk> java-app*
<ruffleS> diogenes_: 4.8.0-22-generic
<ducasse> zzookk: which jvm are you using?
<BigMao> alkisg: After rebooting, the machine is no longer remotely accessible, so I'll have to drive there to check it out. I think the reboot should fix it though.
<diogenes_> ruffleS, did you actually install the river?
<diogenes_> driver*
<ducasse> zzookk: and which ubuntu is this?
<ruffleS> diogenes_: not really. i don't know which one i'm supposed to use. i think i'll try nvidia-367
<zzookk> ducasse, java -version tells me that - openjdk 64-bit 1.8. ubuntu 16.04
<diogenes_> ruffleS, in terminal run: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<ruffleS> diogenes_: it gives me the nvidia-340 but this one, from previous experiences, still gives me a non stopping fan and overheating pc
<ducasse> zzookk: it _could_ be an openjdk bug, you could try searching launchpad and file a bug if you don't find an open one that sounds similar
<diogenes_> ruffleS, is it nvidia optimus?
<zzookk> oh :(
<ruffleS> diogenes_: yes
<Guest41463> hi
<diogenes_> ruffleS, I have optimus myself and I'm using it with bumblebee and it's even more amazing performance than in used to run on windows with original driver, no fans, no overheating you just use your intel integrated for all the majority of work and you use nvidia only for heavy demanding stuff
<ruffleS> diogenes_: how can i set it up then?
<ruffleS> please tell me it's an apt-get away
<diogenes_> ruffleS, wait,I'll find the info you might need
<ruffleS> thanks
<Guest41463> i have problem wich debian can someone help me?
<ducasse> Guest41463: try #debian
<diogenes_> ruffleS, look here: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/08/how-to-install-and-configure-bumblebee.html
<Guest41463> Your OS is x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
<Guest41463> ***
<Guest41463> *** Checking 3rd party libraries (mysql, prec, geoip, zlib, etc.)...
<Guest41463> ***
<Guest41463> checking for mysql-devel... no
<Guest41463> configure: error: "Please install mysql-devel package"
<pjgrep> I'm on trusty. My dns tries to resolve via ipv6 first, and takes a long time, before falling back to ipv4. Eg firefox, irc.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<pjgrep> also happened with apt-get, but that got fixed via forcing apt-get to use ipv4. So, how do I force ipv4
<pjgrep> in general I mean
 * pjgrep looks at http://askubuntu.com/questions/456008/slow-dns-lookup-after-upgrading-to-14-04
<alkisg> pjgrep: go to network manager and in the ipv6 tab, put "local only"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjgrep, afer upgrading to 14 .04 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's the old lts
<pjgrep> I'm not sure how this machine ended on trusty (lts). It may have been an upgrade to trusty lts.
<Tex_Nick> pjgrep: have you looked in "Network Manager" to see if in the "IPv6 Settings" tab "Require IPv6 addressing for this connection to complete" is checked ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<pjgrep> Tex_Nick, alkisg --  checking...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjgrep, it can only upgrade to 14.04, if you upgraded from the unsupported 13.10  or th previous lts before that 12.04
<pjgrep> SebthreeBQM10HD, that's understood.
<pjgrep> I'm just not sure if it was a clean install or if I upgraded from unsupported or previous.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjgrep, seems you got  internet issue I just joined, but yeah to the upgrades.  I would suggest upgrading to 16.04 lts though, even though 14.04 will be supported for another year or so yet
<ruffleS> diogenes_: i'm rebooting the machine now. hope it works. cheers!
<diogenes_> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjgrep, and things dont just upgrde, someone has to tell it too, in response to 14.04 upgrade
<pjgrep> HOw do I get to network manager? I've gone to      settings (cogwheel)  ---> system settings -->  hardware--> network ---> mobile broadband (which is what I am using now)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pjgrep, a clean install of 16.04 lts, might be a good way to go
<pjgrep> SebthreeBQM10HD, yup. Just wanna try and fix this --- it's the only thing that is left bothering me for now. I can worry about upgrade to 16.04 later.
<Tex_Nick> pjgrep: now click on Options ... bottom right
<pjgrep> Tex_Nick, that's currently grayed out. presumable 'cos I'm using it :-/
<pjgrep> I guess I should be going offline, and changing require ipv6 addressing, yeah?\
<pjgrep> I'll give it a shot
 * deldate hi guys
<Tex_Nick> pjgrep: in terminal ... nm-connection-editor
 * pjgrep checks nm-connection-editor
<kaz> #ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> pjgrep: click on your connection "Name" then "Edit"
<dekon> is someone using mate? Looks like my Sound Effect -> Alert Volume level is not being saved
<pjgrep> Tex_Nick, nm-connection-editor opened up a gui. I explored it, but saw no ipv6 items in the tabs
<Tex_Nick> pjgrep: hmmm strange, on every 14.04 i've seen, this is what it looks like ... http://imgur.com/a/GiO0K
<alkisg> Maybe he didn't yet click to edit his connection, and he's in the main dialog still...
 * pjgrep waits patiently for imgur to resolve  ;-)
<dekon> hmm same issue described here, no answer -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/886928/problem-with-alert-sound
 * pjgrep checks dialog again...
<pjgrep> Tex_Nick, I actually have no ipv6 tab. my tabs are: general | mobile broadband | ppp settings | ipv4 settings. And that's it, even afters stretching the window horizontally.
<pjgrep> I guess it is some weirdness to do with connection method.
<pjgrep> buried inside the isp offering.
<ioria> pjgrep, no ipv6 tab ? you can check in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections  and  sudo cat my-connection
<alkisg> pjgrep: if you want to completely disable ipv6, google for "disable ipv6 ubuntu", there's an easy method for it using sysctl
<fotografoLombard> .it
<pjgrep> ioria, it shows an ipv4 stanza, no ipv6
<ioria> pjgrep, interesting
<ioria> pjgrep, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<s0b> Morning all
<pjgrep> ioria, thanks. I was waiting for alkisig's suggestion to resolve in its own sweet time in the browser ;-)
<s0b> I've run into a situation where available drive space differs between df and du/ls. I have been unable to locate the offending files and directories
<s0b> Does anybody have suggestions beyond lsof?
<semitones_> hey what's the difference between putting something in /etc/crontab and doing sudo crontab -e?
<s0b> harder to screw up the second one maybe ;)
<alkisg> s0b: what file system? do you have big sparse files or big deleted files that are still in use?
<linuxlove> hi
<linuxlove> how are you guys?
<s0b> ext4 and lsof gives me nada. I rebooted and mounted it on a live boot atm
<linuxlove> i lost my connectivity through ssh because of wrong configuration
<linuxlove> can i fix this?
<alkisg> s0b:  Well, if you rebooted it's not a "deleted but in use" issue. What do you see with df and what with du?
<semitones_> thanks s0b
<s0b> alkisg, looks like counts total proper now :/
<s0b> +/- 1G
<ducasse> linuxlove: you mean you screwed up sshd config and now you can't connect?
<linuxlove> ducasse, yes
<linuxlove> i changed /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny to wrong configuration
<tgm4883> linuxlove: remove those and restart SSH
<linuxlove> tgm4883, i dont have access to server now
<ducasse> linuxlove: is it a vps?
<tgm4883> linuxlove: .... Then how do you expect to fix it?
<linuxlove> ducasse, yes
<ducasse> linuxlove: some providers give you console access
<linuxlove> ducasse, can i fix in console?
<linuxlove> i sent a ticket for provider
<ducasse> linuxlove: if it will let you login, yes
<tgm4883> linuxlove: if you made changes that broke something, logic would usually dictate that if you revert the changes you made it would work again
<linuxlove> i am waiting for my provider response
<ducasse> linuxlove: just see if they give you console access through webui
<linuxlove> vps is on wmware
<s0b> alkisg, is it possible im getting wierd problems because i have /var and a /var/lib/XXX
<s0b> like two seperate partitions
<s0b> i rebooted and df is telling me 16g /var, and 3.4g from /var/lib/xxx. du in /var is giving 4g total
<s0b> but even 4 + 3.4 is half of 16
<ducasse> s0b: there could be data in /var that /var/lib/xxx is mounted on top of
<ducasse> s0b: so the remaining data in /var is hidden to du
<s0b> i just umount, trying du again
<ducasse> linuxlove: please keep your questions in the channel. i haven't looked at vmware in years, no idea what they offer or not today.
<s0b> ducasse, thank you, that was indeed the issue.
<ducasse> s0b: np
<gpupassman> hi
<gpupassman> can someone help me with gpupass_
<gpupassman> everything works fine i just want to know how to put the output of the vm on the second gpu
<magiq> Hello, I'm trying to hibernate my ubuntu 16.04
<magiq> but in pm-powersave.log there is sh: echo: I/O error with no else usefull information
<magiq> what can I do ?
<fsociety> hello
<On4r4p589> magiq: pm-suspend-hybrid
<magiq> On4r4p589: what does it to ?
<magiq> do ?
<On4r4p589> like hibernate
<magiq> but ?
<magiq> I need hibernate
<On4r4p589> system save data to disk instead of ram
<magiq> because i want to use another OS
<magiq> after rebooting
<magiq> so I currently need exect hibernate
<magiq> I tried to google but there is no usefull information
<magiq> I already got swap size greater than RAM twice
<magiq> and my swap not if btfu
<rahmonali> hi
<arooni> i'd like to install ubuntu 16.04.2 on a windows 10 machine.  1) do i first need to download it and put it on a bootable jump drive?  or can i simply download something on the windows 10 machine and install it that way?  also; the computer is a core2duo and has 2-4GB of ram.  do i want the 32 or 64 bit edition of ubuntu?
<Dreaman> 64
<ducasse> arooni: write it to usb
<Dreaman> arooni   use usb stick and rufus
<Dreaman> and boot from bios
<Dreaman> bur shring hdd
<Dreaman> 50 gb or 100
<Dreaman> for ubuntu
<OerHeks> .. or 100%
<Dreaman> OerHeks heheh
<magiq> I asked few minutes earler about hibernation
<magiq> but was rebooted again
<magiq> to try hibrnization work
<magiq> Did there any suggestiongs?
<tpw_rules> on my 16.04LTS server openvpn doesn't start correctly on boot. its service is enabled with my config and it starts great when i do systemctl start after boot has finished. here are the logs: http://pastebin.com/tDHKnUS7 top is after boot, bottom is after running "systemctl start openvpn@server-tcp"
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24111857  OerHeks  i am from red planet mars :)
<On4r4p589> told you try hybrid it should work
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.10.0-11-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Gnome Distro: Ubuntu Zesty Zapus (development branch)
<Dreaman> hihihi
<Franciman> Hello, where can I find a guide to install ubuntu in dual boot with OS X on a macbook?
<Franciman> Do I still need refind?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Franciman
<ubottu> Franciman: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Franciman> thanks
<Bashing-om> Franciman: :) Look forward to seeing you on the other side .
<Franciman> thanks!
<tpw_rules> on my 16.04LTS server openvpn doesn't start correctly on boot. its service is enabled with my config and it starts great when i do systemctl start after boot has finished. here are the logs: http://pastebin.com/tDHKnUS7 top is after boot, bottom is after running "systemctl start openvpn@server-tcp"
<Torinko> where is chanell for build packages?
<MonkeyDust> Torinko  #ubuntu-app-devel
<Torinko> thanks
<La09x09> hello
<La09x09> for netflix, do I need caffeine package?
<La09x09> it turns off screen if I dont move cursor after few minutes
<arooni> help with installing ubutu?  i have a 120GB SSD drive; and 4GB of ram, core 2 duo processor.  1) should i make a swap parititon?  of 4GB?  2) should i split up my /home and / partition?  thanks!
<batobin> Hello, does anyone know which services I can safely remove from default installation of Ubuntu 16.10?
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<OerHeks> arooni, let ubuntu do the partitioning, or read the wiki
<Tex_Nick> La09x09: I don't use a screensaver or screenlock ... so not an issue for me, but if you need it then by all means install it ... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/install-caffeine-indicator-ubuntu-14-04/
<ducasse> batobin: that depends entirely on what you're going to use it for
<batobin> Yes...I'd like a recent link for services I can safely disable...I don't use network and server...I'm trying to squeeze max performance from 3GB ram
<arooni> do i want LVM with the new install?  seems like it will make parition resizing easier
<ducasse> batobin: there is no such link as it is impossible to answer
<La09x09> when I put the volume to maximum and then press volume keys on laptop, it goes back to medium(default) volume
<La09x09> (1
<La09x09> i.e. 100%. but I wanna put it more through volume keys just like I could on settings
<batobin> ducasse: would deleting unnecassary packages achieve the same effect?
<vlt> arooni: Yes, use swap. LVM is nice and also on nearly every of my machines. But it depends on what you intend to do with that computer-.
<ducasse> batobin: of course, but you still need to determine what you need and not
<Bashing-om> arooni: You been around here long enough to know that how you set up your system is particulat to "your" use . SSD install, I did the homework and I went with a standard install ( leaving 25% of the SSD unformatted ) // Swap . depends on your use case and your history of how nuch/many times sweap is hot . I have run with as little as 7 Megs of swap with no issues .
<arooni> yeah ; i'm setting this up for my mom
<arooni> don't want to mess it up; because shes not going to mess with the finer points of linux/ubuntu
<texla> Ubuntu-16.04.1 trying to change the first boot to Ubuntu in the grub menu. The command i was told to use takes /etcc/default /grub to the nano editor. I can change the required entry from zero to "Ubuntu" but then I don't know how to save and exit from nano. What I try returns file modified not saved!!!
<OerHeks> arooni, then don't bother with LVM and partitioning
<qkzoo1978> Alt+tab lets me switch between open windows.  If I have 4 open terminals is there a shortcut to switch just between the terminal windows and not everything else I have open?
<OerHeks> qkzoo1978, no. hold the win key to see all shortkeys.
<sdfsffasfsdf> guys can someone help me with the next error? https://imgur.com/a/zhloF
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  alt-tab makes you switch to the previously opened window
<OerHeks> sdfsffasfsdf, just hit continue, or cancel ?
<vlt> qkzoo1978: Try if Alt+^ (the key right over Tab) does what you want.
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  you can also work wirh different workspaces
<qkzoo1978> Ya, I never grasped workspaces.  Perhaps I should look into it when I have 10 different windows open.
<sdfsffasfsdf> OerHeks: i know that the thing is I want to fix those problems of packages etc
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  ctrl-alt-arrow right
<Auprivave> qkzoo1978, use i3 ;)
<qkzoo1978> i3?
<ducasse> sdfsffasfsdf: then let it report the problem
<vlt> qkzoo1978: Mind the “;)”
<sdfsffasfsdf> ducasse: already did that :(
<OerHeks> sdfsffasfsdf, unlikely you can.
<sdfsffasfsdf> OerHeks: why?
<ducasse> sdfsffasfsdf: what do you mean you want to fix it? fix the code?
<qkzoo1978> Thanks for your help, I'll try playing around with workspaces and like the win(super) thing, didn't realize that!
<alkisg> texla: what do you mean? Isn't ubuntu the default grub option anyway?
<qkzoo1978> How do you send an open window to another workspace?
<Auprivave> qkzoo1978, i3 window manager. sure, takes some time setting up, but worth cheking out. windows can float as well, in cases where stacking works better.
<sdfsffasfsdf> ducasse: I mean I need to stop having the problems, because each time I boot the same problems appear
<qkzoo1978> Auprivave: I appreciate the suggestion
<texla> alkisg, It highlites another program first then I HAVE TO SHIFT TO uBUNTU
<alkisg> texla: which program, windows? Is windows first?
<joci> hii !
<texla> alkisg, Linuxlite is the other program installed if I could save and exit nano it should change the /etc/defailt/grub
<joci> when i start to whatch movie my screen starts to turn off for one secund then it comes back, what might couse this anying issue ?
<alkisg> texla: what's the output of this command? ls -l /etc/grub.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<Auprivave> any nginx lovers her?  listen 80 default_server;
<Auprivave>     listen [::]:80 default_server; in my block. systemctl reports: nginx: [emerg] a duplicate default server for 0.0.0.0:80 in /etc/nginx/sites-ena.....
<Auprivave> is that an ssl config issue?
<Auprivave> running on ubuntu 16.04 docker image.
<Tex_Nick> qkzoo1978: try right clicking on window title bar then from contet menu ... "Move to another workspace"
<texla> alkisg, http://termbin.com/7f5g
<alkisg> texla: it's possible that your mbr is managed by linuxlite's grub, not by ubuntu's grub. Do you mind uploading your grub.cfg? cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ducasse> texla: isn't there a listing of commands at the bottom in nano?
<texla> ducasse, There is a list but does not work as listed
<joci> when i start to whatch movie my screen starts to turn off for one secund then it comes back, what might couse this anying issue ?
<ducasse> texla: ctrl+o does not write?
<alkisg> ducasse: I think that he's using the boot manager of linuxlite
<alkisg> (grub again, but on a different partition, different grub.cfg etc)
<alkisg> Otherwise ubuntu would be first
<alkisg> So in this case, he'd need to grub-install from ubuntu, and then tell linuxlite not to manage mbr
<alkisg> texla, can you upload this? cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<kaz> HI all! I haven't used Linux in many years so I'm relearning. I use to use Mandrake. Does anyone have any quick tips for me
<alkisg> Yes, this is #ubuntu support :)
<texla> alkisg, http://termbin.com/vnvj
<glitchd> is there a way to make the screen lock when resuming from suspend without lightlocker?
<alkisg> texla: so, ubuntu is first there, and linuxlite is correctly detected. Do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> texla: this will make ubuntu's grub manage the mbr, so you'll see the ubuntu grub menu, with ubuntu first
<Auprivave> kaz, depends on what the goal is.
<kaz> ok first i would like a terminal on my desktop
<alkisg> texla: but in the future, linuxlite might take over mbr again, so after the dpkg-reconfigure command, you need to go to linuxlite and tell it not to install its grub to mbr
<texla> alkisg, I had grub 0.97 in Ubuntu and was told to install grub-pc which i did from synaptic now Ubuntu is first in the grub list but when changing default from 0 to Ubuntu it does not change in list to boot UBUNTU FIRST
<alkisg> texla: it does not change it because you installed linuxlite and you are using grub from linuxlite, not from ubuntu
<alkisg> Do the dpkg-reconfigure command that I said, to fix it
<alkisg> texla: when you see grub, if it's purple, then it's ubuntu's grub. If it's not purple, it's linuxlite's grub.
<texla> alkisg, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<alkisg> texla: what's the output of this? dpkg -l '*grub*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<texla> alkisg, Reinstall of grub-pc gives a 127 error
<Auprivave> kaz, ubuntu is its deb you are after. Fedora is its rpm. and Manjaro if Arch is your thing.
<alkisg> (also, how you had grub 0.97 in ubuntu 16.04 is beyond me :D)
<Auprivave> kaz, if its not for production, it doesnt matter what you choose
<kaz> thanks Auprivave what about gentoo?
<ducasse> kaz: we support ubuntu. if you want help choosing a distro, try ##linux
<kaz> Thanks again Auprivave
<kaz> ##linux
<joci> when i start to whatch movie my screen starts to turn off for one secund then it comes back, what might couse this anying issue ?
<glitchd> is it necessary to have lightlocker installed to have the screen lock itself after suspend?
<texla> alkisg, http://termbin.com/2z7m
<Auprivave> kaz, its perfectly alright to ask here, since most distros are based on Ubuntu nowdays. if you have been away from linux, Ubuntu is a safe bet.
<alkisg> texla: can you run `sudo apt-get install -f`, and put the whole output to paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the link? For some reason your grub installation failed.
<glitchd> possibly specified the wrong place to install grub..
<glitchd> before you paste the output, how about showing the actual command u used?
<texla> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24112440/
<alkisg> texla: you put the letter "o" instead of "0" in the configuration file
<glitchd> geezus.
<Boneripper> hello
<glitchd> yo
<texla> alkisg, please give me the correct command
<glitchd> same command, but use a 0(zero) instead of an o(letter o)
<Boneripper> can someone please explain if deleting this will cause an issue..N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<glitchd> Boneripper, i dont see why it would, its an old version of a file. a file thats more than likely been replaced.
<texla> glitchd, Do not know which command to change o to 0
<Boneripper> thank you glitchd
<glitchd> Boneripper, if unsure, just move it somewhere else and then reboot
<Boneripper> could you pse tell me the command for removing the files through terminal from my system?
<Boneripper> thank you.
<alkisg> texla: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<alkisg> texla: there, replace the letter "o" with zero, "0"
<alkisg> Then run sudo apt-get install -f again
<glitchd> yes, and yes.
<glitchd> Boneripper, what file manager are you using?
<Boneripper> naulitus
<ayycaramba> This channel doesnt need you to be identified anymore?
<glitchd> Boneripper, press "alt+F2" then enter "gksu nautilus"
<Boneripper> i think... ?
<glitchd> Boneripper, then locate the file and either delete it or just move it.
<ayycaramba> Question: On unix I'm creating new files and folders in the root directory of a wordpress install, but when I try to access those folders/files I just get a 404. It's not a permission issue.
<Bashing-om> ayycaramba: Correct, this channel does not require registration .
<glitchd> Boneripper, easiest way to figure out the file manager is to open one and go to the help menu and click about
<batobin> Can I hide Ubuntu top panel??????
<glitchd> batobin, yes.
<ducasse> ayycaramba: on 'unix'?
<Auprivave> ayycaramba, did you chown -r ?
<glitchd> batobin, right click top panel, go down to panel then to panel preferences, then its like the 3rd option down
<texla> alkisg, Still cannot exit nano correctly or save the file
<alkisg> texla: ok, run: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ducasse> texla: what happens when you press ctrl+o?
<Boneripper> it jsut says "files"
<alkisg> texla: but remember to use sudo...
<glitchd> texla, do you have gedit installed? use that instead of nano if u cant figure out nano
<batobin> glitchd: I cannot right-click the panel
<Boneripper> but i deleted it , see what happens when i run the sudo apt-upgrade command
<batobin> Im on Unity btw
<batobin> I want it to hide or autohide when fullscreen
<Boneripper> sweet, no more err msgs
<glitchd> batobin, omg sry for the confusion, i didnt even think to as what dm you were using
<Boneripper> is there any chance i can hide all the system messages on irc.. like who has quit and joined etc?
<glitchd> batobin, i dont use unity, so im not positive on how to accomplish what you want, sry again.
<glitchd> Boneripper, yep, ill see if i can find the setting real quick
<batobin> glitchd: it's fine! I kinda guessed you might be referring to some other dm cuz they make it that easy
<ducasse> !quietirc | batobin
<ubottu> batobin: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Boneripper> thank you
<glitchd> Boneripper, https://odd.blog/2012/10/10/hide-the-annoying-bits-in-xchat/
<texla> alkisg, (gedit:3366): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-position not supported
<alkisg> texla: ignore that warning
<rabbitnightmare> is there a version of Ubuntu with nvidia graphics drivers in place so I can install it properly on my machine
<rabbitnightmare> xorg crashes when trying to boot with the gtx 1070
<rabbitnightmare> my motherboard does not have IGP at all
<glitchd> rabbitnightmare, im pretty sure no version of linux comes with nvidia graphics drivers pre-installed..
<rabbitnightmare> I know there used to be
<ayycaramba> ducasse, Yeah.
<glitchd> rabbitnightmare, i could be wrong, but like i said, im pretty sure..
<ayycaramba> nah Auprivave I'll see about doing that
<rabbitnightmare> glitchd: I was not arguing so much as hoping lol
<rabbitnightmare> I hate doing things from the cli I know I can I just dont like to
<glitchd> rabbitnightmare, its all good =)
<rabbitnightmare> hogh end hardware and Linux don't seem to get along sadly it seems still
<rabbitnightmare> high*
<glitchd> rabbitnightmare, maybe you can get a clue as to why its crashing with dmesg?
<rabbitnightmare> graphics card not supported without the blob
<glitchd> blob?
<rabbitnightmare> ill be back later to think about this its my anniversary
<rabbitnightmare> ttyl
<glitchd> adios
<elichai2> need help with wifi problems https://askubuntu.com/questions/882414/wifi-keeps-reconnecting
<mar> hi, i am having trouble installing ubuntu to my MacBook pro
<mar> anyone have any experience and doesn't mind lending a hand?
<wafflejock> mar no personal experience
<wafflejock> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wafflejock> that may help but dunno
<genii> wafflejock: Is it an Intel based mac or a PowerPC based mac?
<kk4ewt> mar said macbook pro so its intel
<Adie> .
<Boneripper> thanks for all your help glitch
<anddam> how can I type a • in international keyboard with AltGr?
<Meta_Riddley> Anyone had problems enabling VSync on ubuntu 16.04 with NVidia?
<anddam> or any keyboard layout actually, that's just what I'm usually in
<Meta_Riddley> Compiz settings manager says it's enabled, but it's definitly not
<Meta_Riddley> or if it is. it's not working
<terrible> hey someone can help completely uninstall plexmediaserver everytime the system boot give me this error
<terrible> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-03-04_16-28-42-e4wi46Ib.png
<terrible> im using ubuntu xenial 16.04
<Booperdooper> Hey, I am using Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.2 LTS GPT.
<Booperdooper> Is there a way to make GRUB use BIOS instead of UFEI for
<Booperdooper> ...boot
<ramadhan> ls
<Booperdooper> My BIOS will let me boot Ubuntu if I select it from the boot menu, but it wont boot without intrferance and the BIOS wont let me alter it >.>
<bekks> Booperdooper: Interference of what?
<Booperdooper> I have to press F10 and select ``ubuntu"
<agrecascino> hello
<agrecascino> i'm on armhf ubuntu 14.04
<ComputingComet> hello all
<Booperdooper> I mean, like, I cant boot without explicitly.telling it to look at UFEI...
<ioria> anddam, the unicode is 2022 ( ctrl+shift  and press 2022)
<agrecascino> and when i share a device(a microphone) in firefox, the browser immediately crashes
<agrecascino> any ideas on what's wrong?
<Booperdooper> Basically, I want to make GRUB use the legacy mode and not try to boot from UFEI, but I really dont want to reinstall if i can help it.
<mikey> somehow my user was removed from the sudoers file
<terrible> hey someone can help completely uninstall plexmediaserver everytime the system boot give me this error
<Guest98890> can i recover from being removed from the sudoers file if it's my only user?
<Whiskey> im not so good at linux, is this good ? http://codepad.org/pn96qxAM
<terrible> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-03-04_16-28-42-e4wi46Ib.png
<terrible> im using ubuntu xenial 16.04
<Guest98890> can ubuntu recovery get my user back
<Whiskey> As 142MiB don´t seems to be anything but i don´t know how linux use its memory
<anddam> ioria: ah thanks, I didn't know how that was called
<bekks> Whiskey: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<anddam> ioria: no "smart" shortcut for that, eh?
<anddam> •
<ioria> anddam, really don't know.... yo can make a script and call it with a shortcut
<Guest98890> I'm really stuck right now, does anyone know how I can save my system?
<Whiskey> bekks: problem is that my server dies after a month cuz it don´t have any RAM to spare
<Guest98890> i can't even scp in a working one without a sudo user
<Whiskey> so it get out of ram
<bekks> Whiskey: So configure a swap area.
<bekks> Guest98890: what happened actually, and what are you trying to do?
<Guest98890> bekks: i closed an ssh session on my desktop, moved to my laptop, tried to install tmux to find my only user is magically no longer in my sudoers file
<anddam> ioria: no easy keymap ressignment in GNOME/Unity, right?
<Whiskey> bekks: you think thats who makes it out of ram?
<anddam> Settings > Keyboard > Custom shortcuts only allows for Unity actions to be targeted
<bekks> Whiskey: ?
<Guest98890> i rebooted my server by hand, went back to my laptop, ssh'd in and still no sudo
<Whiskey> and make it crash
<bekks> Guest98890: I dont believe in magic.
<Guest98890> bekks: can i login as root from recovery mode to add my user to the sudoers file
<Guest98890> bekks: the last thing i was doing was messing around in /var/www/*
<Guest98890> and this server doesn't have incoming ports other than 22
<anddam> Guest98890: yes you can but please use longer sentences, your issue was quite scattered around
<bekks> Guest98890: so you messed up your sudoers file before ;) I'd use the recovery mode for fixing it.
<Booperdooper> Anyone got any ideas for my EFI -> BIOS conversion
<anddam> bekks: then you should read "Off to be a Wizard (Magic 2.0)"
<Guest98890> bekks: anddam , not sure how. it has 440 perms but I wasn't touching /etc last session. I coudn't find a guide on google
<anddam> Booperdooper: my idea is "why even?"
<bekks> Booperdooper: configure your system for using BIOS or UEFI.
<Guest98890> bekks: does recovery mode boot into root? because i never configured a p/w for root so i can't log into it without sudo
<Booperdooper> Anddam because the PC is 10 years old, and despite it supporting UFEI, the dumb developers of the BIOS didnt think allowing it to directly boot to a UFEI partiton was needed without using the boot menu :P
<amin> how to convert a regex from egrep to grep?
<shanky_> hey is there someone who used cuckoosandbox?
<bekks> shanky_: No.
<shanky_> :(
<mikey1> bekks: dropped connection
<Booperdooper> I dont want to press "F10 + DOWN × 9 + Enter" every time I boot :P
<mikey1> Booperdooper: are you using grub or systemd-boot
<Booperdooper> Grub i believe
<mikey1> you can control that list, you can choose the default as well
<Booperdooper> Idk, whatever ubuntu-gnome 16.04.2 LTS ships with
<mikey1> do you have a bunch of duplicate kernel listings?
<mikey1> grub-efi
<Booperdooper> Okay!
<mikey1> are you dual or triple booting?
<Booperdooper> I have removed the EFI partition, but I cant suss out which partition type in fdisk to replace with. Single boot.
<mikey1> i never had to do that with grub before
<coffeeguy> boot into live cd/usb and reload grub?
<mikey1> does grub need an mbr partition in legacy biod?
<mikey1> bios
<Booperdooper> I think so
<mikey1> bekks: i added my user to a www-data group
<Booperdooper> It needs some boot partition, right?
<mikey1> i think that at the same time removed me from sudoers group
<Booperdooper> Also, I am using LVM if that means anything
<coffeeguy> can anything be done in bios, sometimes there's and ubuntu boot in the bios boot order option
<Booperdooper> CoffeeGuy yep, but I cant make it default
<coffeeguy> hmm
<Booperdooper> Seems like an oversight on the BIOS dev's part.
<coffeeguy> try f11 while booting?
<mikey1> what is the proper permission for the sudoers file
<mikey1> can someone check their system for me
<Booperdooper> CoffeeGuy I can if I use the boot menu, it is just rather annoying to press F10+Down 9 times+enter
<Guest8852> hello. i have some question about UFW firewall on ubuntu.. it denies acces to this server(so i have to disable it).. and denies me access to pyches free chess server..
<Booperdooper> Mikey1 hang on. Just rwx right?
<coffeeguy> i hear yah Booperdooper
<mikey1> Booperdooper: mines r--r-- and that seems wrong to me
<coffeeguy> https://www.howtogeek.com/196740/how-to-fix-an-ubuntu-system-when-it-wont-boot/ might have some useful info Booperdooper
<Booperdooper> -r- -r- --- ---
<patriotar15> so... I'm having some trouble here. I ran "init 3" and it changed my screen resolution, and now I can't change it back
<Booperdooper> Coffeeguy cheers for that!
<Night_> can someome help me makes sense of ip6 issue? I am unable to renew ipv6 from my isp dhcp with dhclint -6 with firewall enabled
<coffeeguy> :)
<Night_> I have added prot 68 to allow on both incoming and outgoing on tcp/udp in csf
<Night_> still no cake
<mikey1> Booperdooper: ty
<mikey1> recovery mode is unstable
<Booperdooper> Mikey1 np!
<mikey1> gpasswd -a demo sudo
<mikey1> cannot lock /etc/group?
<patriotar15> so how do i restore my resolution settings?
<coffeeguy> patriotar15, nvidia?
<patriotar15> yes
<patriotar15> i was trying to install my NVIDIA driver, and it required i shut down X server... well i googled how to do that, and i typed init 3
<budder> hello
<budder> no sound via hdmi
<patriotar15> Now I have really low resolution screen
<Guest8852> I have to disable the firewall to join this server and play over pychess at FICS server.. how to enable a a program like pychess and use the ufw whit irc? thank you
<mikey1> Guest8852: ufw list
<mikey1> do w/ sudo
<budder> can anyone help me diagnose the no sound issue whilst using hdmi?
<patriotar15> So how do I Restore my resolution?
<Guest8852> <mikey1> thank you how i enable an application and not the port? for irc i have to enable the frenode port?
<coffeeguy> did you try the dialog in the settings?
<coffeeguy> patriotar15, ^
<patriotar15> uhh what coffee guy? I dont see any other replies since you asked me if I have NVIDIA
<patriotar15> I have a gtx 970
<coffeeguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQIVMW7QiDM
<coffeeguy> patriotar15, that link is a video on how to change resolution
<coffeeguy> O_O
<patriotar15> WHAT WAS THAT!?
<Guest8852> you see that too?
<coffeeguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQIVMW7QiDM  patriotar15 how-to video on changing resolutions
<patriotar15> ugh
<patriotar15> that video didn't help at all... the Display settings window won't let me change the resolution... it is stuck at 1024x768.... I want my 1080p resolution back
<coffeeguy> oh ok sorry
<patriotar15> its not your fault
<patriotar15> its mine actually...
<coffeeguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0LLFa1yCmk unsuported resolution ?
<Guest8852> i will poste my question again.. have i to add irc servers port every time i have to acces an irc server? and how to allow a program like pychess to ufw
<coffeeguy>   sudo ufw allow "port"
<coffeeguy> >?
<lerner> is etherpad a program?
<coffeeguy> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-ubuntu-16-04
<coffeeguy> that's for setting up with digital ocean but it's got a lot of useful info Guest8852
<Wolf> anyone here?
<patriotar15> it didnt work
<patriotar15> it says "Failed to get size of gamma for output default GAAAHH
<CaLone> hello. my firewall denies access on this server and on pychess Fics servers to.. i tried to ad the ports whit ufw allow but still have to disable it for actualy tipe here on irc and play whit pychess..
<joserc87> Hello
<patriotar15> coffeeguy, ?
<coffeeguy> hmm not sure :(
<coffeeguy> not sure how you got to where you are either
<coffeeguy> i mean what did you do?
<patriotar15> well
<coffeeguy> start from the beginning?
<patriotar15> i tried installing drivers for My stupid video card.... and it kept giving me an error about Xserver needing to be shut down. so i looked into how to shut down xserver
<coffeeguy> logout and login i would think
<bekks> patriotar15: And which card do you have, and which drivers did you try to install?
<bekks> login/logout will not stop the X server.
<coffeeguy> ok noted
<bekks> Shutting down the X server will.
<patriotar15> right ...
<patriotar15> but x server seems to be running
<bekks> patriotar15: So you did not stop it.
<esp> hi all
<patriotar15> how do i turn xserver back on?
<bekks> patriotar15: How did you stop it?
<patriotar15> i ran init 3
<bekks> patriotar15: which Ubuntu do you use?
<patriotar15> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25668/how-to-close-x-server-to-avoid-errors-while-updating-nvidia-driver
<patriotar15> i followed these instructions
<patriotar15> 16.04
<patriotar15> i think
<bekks> patriotar15: Please double check.
<coffeeguy> thanks bekks :)
 * coffeeguy reboots
<patriotar15> i may have hit ctrol alt f1
<bekks> patriotar15: So stop the lightdm and restart it.
<bekks> *lightdm service
<patriotar15> how do i cehck my linux version?
<bekks> patriotar15: lsb_release -a
<patriotar15> yes i have 16.04.2lts
<patriotar15> ok so I typed "lightdm service"
<bekks> patriotar15: that wont work.
<patriotar15> display is still not showing any other supported resolutions other than that blasted 1024 by 768
<bekks> patriotar15: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<bekks> patriotar15: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<patriotar15> ok
<patriotar15> so it ummm
<patriotar15> brought me to a black screen with a command line
<bekks> So start the lightdm service again.
<patriotar15> dev/sda1:clean 297041/15261696 files, 10877892/61034752 blocks
<S0bait> Hi guys
<patriotar15> it wont let me type anything into it
<joserc87> Hi S0bait
<bekks> patriotar15: So press ctrl alt f1 and start the lightdm service.
<S0bait> First ubuntu arm install, i login with ubuntu, ubuntu as username and password, asked to change my password, but when i change it it doesnt change the password
<S0bait> What can i do?
<joserc87> S0bait: What is the error exactly?
<bekks> S0bait: Open a terminal, and just use passwd
<S0bait> bekks: how can i do that i cant even login
<patriotar15> ok so i restarted lightdm service, back to desktop, checked display settings, still no other dresolutions
<bekks> patriotar15: How did you update your nvidia drivers?
<bekks> S0bait: you said you logged in?
<patriotar15> ok
<patriotar15> i wasnt able to bekks
<patriotar15> it kept telling me that xserver was running
<S0bait> @bekks I have "ubuntu login:"  i put in username and password and immediately asked to change the password as it has expired.
<S0bait> bekks: ^^ additionally, when I put in the password it just says an error and then refreshes the screen back to that.
<bekks> S0bait: WHICH error? :)
<patriotar15> so when I tried that command again... and typed the whole /etc/init.d/lightdm stop/start
<bekks> patriotar15: stop stops it, then you install the driver, then you start lightdm.
<S0bait> bekks: "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<patriotar15> well when i did the start portion, it came up with this code.
<patriotar15> http://pastebin.com/7adeHTUA
<bekks> patriotar15: So do what it tells you to do.
<patriotar15> pastebin.com/Tqu0Js7k
<bekks> patriotar15: So what else did you do for breaking your X server?
<patriotar15> do i have to redownload xserver?
<patriotar15> remove it and replace?
<Soyboy> Hi, I have the Razer Blade Stealth with Ubuntu GNOME installed and when I close the lid, the laptop suspends, however when I reopen it, it continues to suspend every 5 seconds. I found a file that logs the lid state and on first boot it says it's open, but after I close the lid and open it again, it continues to report that it's closed. Any suggestions?
<S0bait> bekks: then it just turns the screen black and refreshed back to the ubuntu login prompt. If you are not sure i can take a picture?
<bekks> patriotar15: No.
<bekks> patriotar15: Thats not how things work on Linux.
<bekks> patriotar15: You need to uninstall the driver you installed, following the uninstallation guidelines in the documentation shipped with the driver.
<Mathisen> S0bait, reboot into recovery, then first " mount -o remount,rw / " then try to set a password " passwd whoever
<bekks> S0bait: Is that a new installation?
<patriotar15> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25668/how-to-close-x-server-to-avoid-errors-while-updating-nvidia-driver
<bekks> patriotar15: Please stop spamming that stackexchange crap. Thank you.
<patriotar15> i typed sudo init 3
<bekks> patriotar15: I told you what to do already.
<myk_> Is ubuntu a good choice for hosting static web apps? Wondering how hard securing nginx is...
<bekks> myk_: As hard as securing it on other linux distributions.
<patriotar15> the driver never installed, it kept telling me unable to install
<S0bait> bekks: Yes brand new installation. I have downloaded the .img file from the ubuntu website, and i have installed using the same image like 15 times now :P
<bekks> patriotar15: And still, you broke your X server.
<bekks> S0bait: Which hardware do you use?
<Soyboy>   h2wp,9oh}Bs%t?Xh
<S0bait> bekks: I have a raspberry pi 3. I alrady used this image to install and get it working, but i had messed up something in my setup and i wanted to reinstall; but since then, its been like this.
<patriotar15> screw it
<patriotar15> im going to format my OS
<patriotar15> and start over
<bekks> !language | patriotar15
<ubottu> patriotar15: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Soyboy> Hi, I have the Razer Blade Stealth with Ubuntu GNOME installed and when I close the lid, the laptop suspends, however when I reopen it, it continues to suspend every 5 seconds. I found a file that logs the lid state and on first boot it says it's open, but after I close the lid and open it again, it continues to report that it's closed. Any suggestions?
<patriotar15> oops
<bekks> S0bait: I'd use this instead: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-for-raspberry-pi-3/
<S0bait> bekks: what's the difference?
<bekks> S0bait: The link given works :D
<S0bait> HAHAHA
<S0bait> So just incase i miscommunicated, i was using this" ubuntu-16.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+raspi3.img"
<S0bait> i'll try that now.
<Mathisen> i would try booting into recovery first, your problem is most likely that you somehow managed to mount as read only
<patriotar15> see the biggest issue I had with ubuntu, is the fact tha tit doesnt seem to support my video card at all when it boots up
<bekks> patriotar15: Then you wouldnt see anything.
<patriotar15> i have to type "nomodeset" everytime
<blue_cheese> Hullo
<Mathisen> patriotar15, what card ?
<patriotar15> gtx970
<bekks> patriotar15: You have to put that option into your grub config.
<bekks> !nomodeset | patriotar15
<ubottu> patriotar15: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<patriotar15> i know, but i had to enter it *EVERYTIME* i booted
<bencc1> how can I find what package provides the "ip route" command?
<patriotar15> Im going to log into windows... format the linux drive... and just do a clean reinstall *Sighs*
<bekks> patriotar15: Please read the link given, it explains on how to configure your system so you dont have to type it everytime.
<bekks> patriotar15: you dont need windows for reinstalling linux.
<rx-bad> i cant install java
<rx-bad> i cant install java, pls help me
<patriotar15> i do, since when i try to boot off of grub, it blanks out my screen... so i can't even run the installation media
<bekks> !java | rx-bad
<ubottu> rx-bad: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<patriotar15> it blanks my screen *AND* my screen shuts off due to no input
<rx-bad> thanks
<bekks> patriotar15: so put the nomodeset option into the kernel options when booting the installation medium.
<patriotar15> ok... so .... i select the boot drive...  and then what do I do immediately after that?
<bekks> patriotar15: Did you readthe link I just gave you? I doubt that :)
<Jordan_U> patriotar15: Are you booting via BIOS or via UEFI?
<patriotar15> i believe it is uefi,
<patriotar15> bekks, I read the link... I missed the part about permanentizing the nomodeset
<patriotar15> by missing it, i meant the other time i read that link before you linked me
<patriotar15> so what is the best way to install nvidia drivers then?
<patriotar15> so i dont kill xserver next time?
<bekks> patriotar15: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<foodSurprise> does anyone know of an app for the Canvas learning management system
<foodSurprise> for college students? It has a sane API and is open source...one would think there would be
<patriotar15> ok i just finished reinstalling ubuntu, im back att the desktop... went to display, it still doesnt have my desired resolution,... should I install Xserver? or the driverS?
<koleygr> patriotar15, you can check if there are drivers suggested drivers in software and updates
<koleygr> it is in the tab additional drivers
<patriotar15> darn
<patriotar15> Wish I had knwn about that on my *FIRST* installation of ubuntu...the appropriate nvidia binary driver showed up right away
<backbox> hi
<backbox> hi world
<bazhang> backbox, ubuntu support issue?
<backbox> umm.. no, i dont think so.. im not sure i should be here, just would like to talk to fellow human beings
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter backbox
<backbox> can anyone see or hear me>
<backbox> ?
<bazhang> backbox, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<backbox> okay
<bazhang> backbox, this channel is support only, not chit chat
<patriotar15> bekks, according to the nomodeset instructions you linked me too... installing the proprietary drivers (Which I am doing right now) should make nomodeset unnecessary
<backbox> how do i join ubuntu-offtopic
<backbox> ?
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone explain somethign to me, what does the yes command do?
<ikonia> ChadTaljaardt: in what context
<ChadTaljaardt> i type in yes into the terminal, and i get a weird output lol
<ChadTaljaardt> wait ill take a video
<ikonia> I don't need a video
<ChadTaljaardt> https://cl.ly/2T0n2t0Q0E0r
<ikonia> it outputs "y" or "confirm"
<backbox> okay i will find a chit-chat channel. sorry to waste time.
<ChadTaljaardt> ikonia that doesnt explain the video :/
<ikonia> ChadTaljaardt: it does
<ChadTaljaardt> unless i dont understand haha
<ChadTaljaardt> i cant even do anything with the terminal now except close it haha, ctrl+c doesnt stop it haha
<ikonia> ctrl+c stops it just fine
<ChadTaljaardt> not for me?
<rafal> hello
<ChadTaljaardt> im so confused haha, why is this happening
<ChadTaljaardt> does it do the same for everyone else?
<patriotar15> Is there a way to disallow my Linux OS from accessing my Windows hard drive?
<ikonia> a.) why are you blindly typing "yes" b.) why what is happening ? it's doing exactly what it should
<Guest55742> exit
<OerHeks> ChadTaljaardt, maybe on a mac c
<OerHeks> * mac keyboard?
<ikonia> ctrl+c works fine to terminate yes on a mac
<ChadTaljaardt> ikonia why does it spam the letter y when i type in yes?
<ikonia> ChadTaljaardt: I just told you why earlier
<ikonia> ChadTaljaardt: read the man page
<ChadTaljaardt> im using a mac but ssh into ubuntu
<Soyboy> Hi, I have the Razer Blade Stealth with Ubuntu GNOME installed and when I close the lid, the laptop suspends, however when I reopen it, it continues to suspend every 5 seconds. I found a file that logs the lid state and on first boot it says it's open, but after I close the lid and open it again, it continues to report that it's closed. Any suggestions?
<ChadTaljaardt> ahh okay
<S0bait> bekks: It works, so far. I got everything up and running. But my team for my final yearproject, assumed i was installing ubuntu.. :P
<S0bait> bekks: also will everything that i can install on ubuntu will be installable on this clone?
<OerHeks> Soyboy, quick find, Intel's Management Engine Interface. / answer #5 https://insider.razerzone.com/index.php?threads/razer-blade-stealth-linux.11334/
<FireBeard> for a very long time user of both linux and Ubuntu, I have a really stupid question... I have about a gazillion kernels in my /boot which -I guess- makes my boot slower, can I just delete some of them...?
<FireBeard> I m really out of practice on this one, anybody care to assist?
<FireBeard> can I just delete all but the two most recent ones?
<S0bait> bekks: I had to use command `raspi-config` to which opened up like an old DOS looking gui from which i had to enable ssh service, can i do this via command line?
<abdollah> hello i have problem using the last ubuntu os on my asus computer it's freezing
<S0bait> bekks: http://prntscr.com/eg3l4y this is what i mean
<OerHeks> FireBeard, sudo apt autoremove # this shoudl take care of old kernels except current and previous one.
<FireBeard> OerHeks: !!!! :) :)
<OerHeks> :-D
<FireBeard> wow, awesome, thanks, I'll try that now :D
<FireBeard> including the #?
<OerHeks> no the # is comment
<OerHeks> should not harm, though
<S0bait> bekks: I think i figured it out, I found the source code of the gui so i 'll just copy the code.
<FireBeard> thanks OerHeks, you still da man ;)
<FireBeard> and if this breaks my install, I will find and tickle you till you pee your pants
<FireBeard> so there
<OerHeks> yah, that is the problem, you know where i live so i gave the shortcut to fix it :-)
<FireBeard> hihi
<FireBeard> I actually executed your command, before rebooting [because of a new kernel install]
<FireBeard> I may have ruined this install, we'll see
<Bashing-om> FireBeard: "autoremove" will not cause harm in and of it's self . If there is a problem, you had deeper and graver problems to start with :)
<FireBeard> Bashing-om: I should have known all this, or be able to look it up in the man pages or google it at least
<FireBeard> I've become nothing more than a pure user now
<Tex_Nick> OerHeks: Rule #1 : never give advice to people who know where you live ;-)
<FireBeard> LOL
<FireBeard> he's just Dutch, just like I am
<Tex_Nick> ;-)
<FireBeard> I don't know where he lives, around utrecht at all
<FireBeard> ;)
<FireBeard> he and I go way back, he's a very cool and very knowledgeable person
<Tex_Nick> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<FireBeard> he knows it
<tubal> Hello. So, running apt autoremove did as expected, removing superseded kernel stuff. However, it also seems to have uninstalled the module for my wireless card, bcmwl.  See https://paste.ubuntu.com/24113844/  .  I haven't rebooted. Thought it best to stop here and ask if anyone has a notion of why this was done.
<OerHeks> tubal, "was ACTIVE on this kernel." does not mean you run 4.8.0-38 now
<OerHeks> It is a correct just removal of the dkms module, else that folder will grow
<tubal> OerHeks,  uname says 4.8.0-39-generic ...   Okay, yeah. So, I think you mean, it's all still in place, only this time for 4.8.0-39. Is that right?
<OerHeks> jups
<tubal> Cool. Thanks OerHeks .
<OerHeks> it is just cleaning /lib/modules/
<tubal> I see, yeah.
<easyOnMe> just want to ask: will there be any problem if I install nginx on my ubuntu laptop even though I already have apache2 installed
<easyOnMe> I mean will there be a problem if the two run side by side together
#ubuntu 2017-03-05
<Mrokii> Hello. If I change the hosts-file to make some domains unreachable, do I need to log out and back in to activate it or should it be active right after saving?
<Bashing-om> !hostname | Mrokii Can not say about activation - but do be careful here :
<ubottu> Mrokii Can not say about activation - but do be careful here :: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Mrokii> Bashing-om: Thanks, but I don't want to change the hostname. I just know that I should be able to redirect/block urls via editing /etc/hosts. That's the only thing I want to change.
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: K; I go back to lurking ;
<Mrokii> :)
<easyOnMe> can anyone help me with this error and what I can do about it: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<easyOnMe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hggdh> easyOnMe: there is probably another process running and using the lock
<easyOnMe> hggdh: how do I stop it
<Bashing-om> easyOnMe: Close all apps out that direct to dpkg .. there can be only one .
<easyOnMe> Bashing-om: that's the thing I do not know the terminal command how to do that
<easyOnMe> I am still googling on it
<wendico> hello, im using a laptop connected to a secondary vga screen. how can i configure ubuntu so it will by default boot using the secondary screen and not the laptop so i dont have to hit the funtion keys to swap to my other screen?  Thank you very much.
<hggdh> easyOnMe: the easiest thing for you, then, wouldbe to reboot. Pretty much anything we can tell you to do will require use of the command line
<hggdh> easyOnMe: rebooting will automatically terminate any usage of the lock
<easyOnMe> hggdh: I already solve the problem
<easyOnMe> thank
<easyOnMe> you
<KalEl> I can't sudo anymore
<KalEl> "arnab is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<KalEl> "
<KalEl> Sorry
<KalEl> That's the error...
<KalEl> Using xubuntu
<k1l_> KalEl: what is the output of "groups"?
<\9> KalEl: any particular reason for this breaking now?
<KalEl> It says "groups: cannot find name for group ID 1000"
<k1l_> KalEl: erm, what did you do before that happened?
<FireBeard> just log out and login as root
<EriC^^> just did usermod $(cat /dev/urandom)
<\9> FireBeard: you don't login as root...
<EriC^^> what you mean k1l_ ?
<EriC^^> j/k
<FireBeard> I do
<\9> then you're doing it wrong
<k1l_> FireBeard: no, that is not a helpfull advice for ubuntu.
<FireBeard> ok
<KalEl> I did an sudo apt-get upgrade
<FireBeard> 18 years of linux using down the friggin drain
<\9> !root | FireBeard
<ubottu> FireBeard: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FireBeard> who is saying anything about guessing the root password?
<k1l_> FireBeard: other distros still have different setups but not on ubuntu. ubuntu is build around the setup to use sudo and not actively use the root account.
<FireBeard> I must be missing something here
<\9> you said login as root, that involves username and password
<FireBeard> if you did the install on that pc yourself, yes
<KalEl> How do I login as root?
<\9> um no, the root password is not set
<\9> KalEl: boot into single-user mode
<FireBeard> you can set it
<k1l_> KalEl: that is not helping.
<FireBeard> never mind, geez
<dli> how to auto switch to tablet mode for a 2-in-1 laptop? need to disable keyboard, touchpad, and rotate screen accordingly
<\9> FireBeard: you *shouldn't* set it
<KalEl> Sorry
<k1l_> KalEl: so did you change anything with the user or groups?
<KalEl> No I didn't
<FireBeard> uhuh you know it all
<k1l_> FireBeard: its outside of the scope of this channel.  its not the ubuntu way. this is #ubuntu so we stick to the ubuntu way.
<FireBeard> k1l_: ah ok
<FireBeard> I had no idea
<KalEl> Sorry let me see if I can figure it out
<KalEl> Sorry to bother you guys
<FireBeard> it's ok
<FireBeard> :)
<k1l_> KalEl: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<FireBeard> always relax, mate
<KalEl> http://termbin.com/bgaq
<FireBeard> strange thing, people who come here normally installed Ubu themselves... oh well
<k1l_> FireBeard: its enough
<KalEl> Could it be that the disk is corrupt
<k1l_> FireBeard: stop sabotaging the support for other users with your "i need to be root" talk.
<farchanjo> k1l_:  nice tool.. termbin.. i did not know about it..
<FireBeard> and this is one of the reasons I got outta here about a decade ago, ask for help, provide help, but anything related to administration help/answers is taboo
<FireBeard> later
<k1l_> KalEl: this is a guest in a vbox? you just booted it?
<KalEl> Yes
<KalEl> I was gonna say that sorry
<KalEl> This is a virtualbox OS
<k1l> KalEl: so what did you do there to that system? was that running fine before? i dont see any hardware failure (which is unlikely in a vbox)
<KalEl> I did one more thing - I removed access to admins on the guest Windows OS
<KalEl> But I still have full access
<KalEl> I reset it back to how it was now, i.e. restored read/write access, still get this error
<k1l> KalEl: you did remove admin access where?
<k1l> KalEl: this  sounds like this caused this error
<KalEl> In the guest (Win10) OS, for the virtualbox image
<KalEl> In the host... sorry
<KalEl> In the host (Win10) OS, for the virtualbox image and disk which contains the xubuntu where I get the error
<k1l> KalEl: i would guess that this corrupted the vbox somehow.
<KalEl> Ok
<KalEl> I will try to recover my data and reinstall
<OerHeks> That took you 17 minutes
<farchanjo> why don’t you boot a live cd and restore your missing group?
<KalEl> Ohh right
<KalEl> Will try that thanks
<farchanjo> just mount your device on another path
<farchanjo> open the group file
<farchanjo> and add a missing group
<farchanjo> restore your home permission folder..
<farchanjo> you can do it using single mode.. before binary kernel call initramfs, they stop and you can recover anything, but is easier to boot a live cd..
<farchanjo> :D
<k1l> yes, you could boot to recovery in grub and try to solve that there. but i doubt that will be just recreating the group.
<crespo> HP PSC1610 All-in-One
<farchanjo> “groups: cannot find name for group ID 1000”
<farchanjo> I think is just missing the group name for this id
<farchanjo> i hope..
<mikubuntu> my friend just updated to 16.04 lubuntu and his HP PSC1610 All-in-One will no longer work, can someone plz help us troubleshoot
<k1l> farchanjo: that group doesnt run away on its own :)
<KalEl> I booted from the livecd, do you know how I can
<KalEl> boot
<KalEl> or mount my original drive?
<farchanjo> you have to mount your original drive, then repair you group file
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | mikubuntu : try and advise :
<ubottu> mikubuntu : try and advise :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<farchanjo> try to add your old group there as 1000 id then save and reboot without livecd
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: so i'm not having the black screen problem -- my friend can't get his printer HP PSC1610 All-in-One to work on his dell 1525 laptop
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: Oh A printer issue . Sorry , nope I can not advise in that .
<farchanjo> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/psc/psc_1600_series.html
<mikubuntu> we tried looking for "additional drivers" with the printer plugged in, turned on and connected, but no luck
<mikubuntu> of course we also went thru the normal printer setup routine, but it did not work
<KalEl> I think I have located my HDD from the live cd's /media
<KalEl> Is there any way I can check the groups?
<mikubuntu> ok -- farchanjo i think that hplip is probably what we need, i'm remembering 3 years ago installing it, but don't know the best install method now? is there a .deb package available? is it available in the software center?
<farchanjo> i dont know..
<farchanjo> KalEl: fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<farchanjo> as root
<rich_> i've just  installed ubuntu on an old windows 7 laptop, and it works except that every time I boot it up, the mouse buttons and keyboard stop working after a couple minutes.
<rich_> I've tried a couple a different mouses and the behaviour is the same.
<texla> I have install grub-pc on Ubuntu-16.04.1 to have Ubuntu boot first from menu..Now I have lines scrolling between boot and login. How do I correct this problem.
<KalEl> cat etc/group prints garbage
<mikubuntu> thx farchanjo got the printer working
<reisio> KalEl: garbage?
<farchanjo> thanks too
<farchanjo> haha
<farchanjo> KalEl:
<farchanjo> have u mounted your fs?
<KalEl> It was illegible... I think the file is corrupted
<KalEl> Yes
<farchanjo> all right
<KalEl> Sorry I just deleted it
<KalEl> I will reinstall
<farchanjo> did u use chroot command
<farchanjo> wait
<farchanjo> if you don’t use chroot you have deleted the livecd group file..
<farchanjo> KalEl:
<farchanjo>  /var/backups
<KalEl> Sorry it's already gone
<farchanjo> there are some backups there
<KalEl> Sorry
<farchanjo> right
<farchanjo> KalEl: next time, you can recover your /etc/group from another install.. or recover the backu file.. there are other ways to do that…
<farchanjo> i will back to my cassandra.. haha
<KalEl> Thanks
<farchanjo> we’re welcome..
<UnbelieverNJ> So, this is where someone can get support?
<tonyt> when one downloads the latest linux kerenel, how does one install it?
<coder-bts> yeah sure if neccesary
<UnbelieverNJ> anyone know why the cups server shuts itself down after 7 minutes?
<coder-bts> *necessary
<reisio> tonyt: "loads"?
<reisio> "downloads"?
<reisio> eben
<reisio> tonyt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<tonyt> k
<dell> hi, i have a few basic questoins about ubuntu and linux in general... there are several folders in ubuntu by default, like /var, /opt etc. etc. Do all third-party software gets instlaled in /opt ?
<reisio> dell: that is a de facto convention, yes
<dell> where should i keep my files reisio ?
<reisio> your files that are for what?
<dell> suppose i am developing a project. where should i keep my folders ?
<dell> a node project, or an angular project
<reisio> you should keep everything you care about within ~/ (/home/youruser/)
<farchanjo> tonyt: why do u need a new kernel?
<reisio> ~/projects/project#27
<dell> if i keep them there, will they be accessible from windows on dual boot ?
<dell> reisio,  ??
<reisio> dell: just as much as if you kept them anywhere else, yes
<reisio> you'd need something to read ext, most likely, on Windows
<reisio> why're you dual booting?
<dell> i am new to ubuntu and if i mess up something, i would like to able to work on windows immediately
<dell> its my work pc and i am experimenting with ubuntu
<dell> are there are any good backup software in ubuntu? like taking backup every 3 hours
<reisio> dell: yes, many
<reisio> do you want 1:1 backup, or incremental backup (every backup is cumulative)?
<dell> 1:1 sounds better
<dell> easy to extracrt
<reisio> well, that's not really, hrmmm
<angel1604> hello
<reisio> so 1:1 is good if you want to say "I want to restore to 3 hours ago x FOO"
<reisio> but you also have to worry about what to do when you run out of space and have to prune old backups
<reisio> incremental is usually deduplicated
<reisio> so if nothing has changed in 3 hours, your backup nothing new
<reisio> if 2 megs has changed, you backup only 2 megs
<reisio> with 1:1 you always backup everything, basically
<reisio> unless you're making a single 1:1 mirror, in which case it can work much the same as deduplicated
<dell> ok.. so any software recommendations for incremental, then ?
<reisio> what you should think about is what you're protecting yourself from
<reisio> if you want to be able to undo 24 hours' worth of mistakes, you can just do a 1:1 backup daily
<reisio> if you want to be able to reset entirely to _any point in the past_, you want incremental
<reisio> for the former rsync is plenty
<reisio> for the latter rdiff-backup is nice / some others with similar features are obnam, bup
<reisio> only used rsync & rdiff-backup, they're nice
<reisio> rdiff-backup-fs is something you'll want, too, if you use rdiff-backup
<dell> so, for incremental, dont i have to restore from the first point ?
<reisio> no you pick a time
<reisio> if you run, for example, rdiff-backup /foo/ /bar/ every hour
<reisio> then you can restore to what your data was at any individual hour in the past from when you had run a backup
<dell> ok. i will look into those. thanks.
<reisio> but it only stores differences, so it keeps disk usage down
<dell> so, are there many terminal managers that are available? i am using the one on xubuntu. is it bash?
<reisio> otherwise if you altered a 50gb file, for example, you would have to store a second copy of a 50gb file
<freakyy> if i install the webupd8 java 8 installer, where to is my oracle java 8 jdk installed? i need it for netbeans (ide)
<reisio> dell: you're probably using bash (a "shell") within xfce4-terminal (a terminal emulator), yes
<dell> how do i know what i am using, ctrl alt t is opening a terminal window for me
<reisio> freakyy: netbeans shouldn't really need oracle's stuff
<reisio> nothing should, really
<reisio> certainly nothing worth using
<dell> ok. its. xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<reisio> dell: it'll probably say in the help menu, but
<reisio> dell: xwininfo would also say
<freakyy> reisio: it does it tells me during install. i wanna use oracle stuff
<reisio> dell: ps aux | grep -i term would help you guess
<reisio> freakyy: you ever heard someone assert something that was false?
<freakyy> what?
<reisio> anyway, if you tell apt to install netbeans, it should install any java deps it requires without additional user interaction
<freakyy> hm
<reisio> it's not something you should think about
<reisio> that's rather the purpose of package managers
<freakyy> ok ill try one moment
<dell> reisio, i was reading something about path aliases and the article suggested ------>  As far as paths go, if you are working from the command line, you can define a bash alias (in ~/.bashrc or in ~/.bash_aliases) to shorten any path or even to change into the directory.
<dell> would that work in xfce terminal ?
<reisio> dell: xfce4-terminal uses your shell (bash), and that shell would respect aliases, yes
<freakyy> hm, reisio i wanna use oracles java
<freakyy> not openjdk
<reisio> dell: I would probably use symlinks in that scenario, though, but it's a subtle difference
<dell> are there any termianls other than bash ?
<dell> i created a symlnk the other eay
<reisio> if you alias 'foo' to 'cd ~/what/ev/ers'
<dell> the other day.
<reisio> vs symlinking ~/foo to ~/what/ev/ers (and running cd ~/foo)
<dell> its easy, but i am a little worried that if i delete the symlink hte folder gets deleted
<reisio> dell: yes there are many, bash is simply the most popular by far
<reisio> that doesn't happen, just test it somewhere
<dell> ok
<dell> have you ever used windows reisio ?
<reisio> mkdir ~/test/foo -p; ln -s ~/test/foo ~/test/bar; rm ~/test/bar; file ~/test/foo
<reisio> you can also use 'unlink' if you're paranoid, though it's simply excessive vs rm
<reisio> yeah I mostly started on Windows
<reisio> C64/Apple II, DOS, Windows 3.1 ... Windows 2k ... GNU/Linux
<dell> reisio, symlinks worked fine. great
<dell> in windows, win+r pops up a run box, where i can type a path or command.... how to achieve that in xubuntu?
<gaurav42> how to connect Ubuntu client to windows server
<dell> opening a path in windows, opens file explorer
<reisio> dell: it's probably ALT+F2, by default, in Xubuntu
<EriC^^> dell: alt+f2 then command
<dell> great. thanks
<dell> it worked
<reisio> you can map it to whatever you want, really
<EriC^^> or <filemanager> /path/to/dir for opening a dir
<reisio> thinking about it, I'd say ALT+F2 is actually easier to hit than Win+R
<reisio> Apple's meta+spacebar is possibly better
<reisio> but that's almost all I have to say that's positive about macOS :p
<dell> how to map those shortcuts /
<dell> in settings > keyboard ?
<reisio> dell: yeah
<dell> any shortcut to see desktop ?
<EriC^^> oh, actually just alt+f2 then /path opens it in the filemanager
<reisio> dell: CTRL+ALT+d, by default, probably
<dell> reisio, sometimes that doesnt work for me
<reisio> dell: whentiems
<EriC^^> ctrl+super+d on unity
<reisio> whentimes*
<sivaprasad> Hi guys
<EriC^^> for some reason i never really use the desktop for icons in linux
<reisio> yeah I don't like desktop icons
<reisio> it's just asking to make a mess
<EriC^^> in windows my desktop was always a mess
<EriC^^> yeah
<dell> sorry, tried a shortcut and my hexchat got closed :)
<jason_-> I just search for everything
<reisio> I only ever use it for temporary files, and it just becomes a mess
<reisio> but my memory is still functional
<reisio> if I were old and my brain were full of holes, I might like explicit launchers on the desktop
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> of course as soon as you open something they'd disappear
<reisio> seems not a good idea to rely on them
<dell> do you know node.js reisio ?
<reisio> the Unity style launcher is useful for that
<reisio> dell: no, I know JS alright
<reisio> 100% disinterested in node.js
<dell> so, php ?
<d_ven0m> Is there any way to create 2d shapes that conform to real sizes (in, cm) so that when I print them out they are the same size as on the computer?
<dell> reisio, so, i tried something called supervisor the other day
<EriC^^> d_ven0m: you could use a cad program with a 1/1 scale
<dell> its for starting some service in the background without an explicit terminal window
<dell> i read there are others available as well. like init.d or something
<d_ven0m> EriC^^: is there a free 2d cad program with 1/1 scale ability?
<EriC^^> d_ven0m: i've only used autocad and other windows software, but i hear freecad is good
<EriC^^> there's an autocad clone for linux called draftsight, give it a shot
<dell> ok thanks guys, i got to go but appreciate the help
<d_ven0m> EriC^^: Thanks, I'm going to try them out
<EriC^^> try draftsight first, it's easier i think cause it's not parametrized
<EriC^^> no problem
<Newtius> Hello
<Newtius> so is anyone here
<Bashing-om> Newtius: Ubuntu support ; Ya got to throw some bait out to see what bites :)
<Newtius> I'm really bad at this so <3
<Bashing-om> Newtius: Practice makes perfect . State your issue .
<reisio> Newtius: at what?
<Newtius> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 16.04.2 onto a usb(cruzer sandisk 8gb) and booting it from my windows 10 machine
<Newtius> When I boot up the USB, I get SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-18 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvin et al. I used rufus to put the iso on to usb.
<magkneetoe> Hi, everyone. I just installed 16.04. I have two software apps. 'Ubuntu Software Center' and 'Ubuntu Software.' What is the difference and why does 'Ubuntu Software' not launch?
<reisio> dunno, every now and then Canonical decides it needs a new apt frontend
<reisio> but it's all apt under the hood
<magkneetoe> reisio: thank you
<reisio> magkneetoe: maybe GNOME's package manager frontend vs Canonical's
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/847653/ubuntu-software-vs-software-center http://www.pcworld.com/article/3017152/linux/ubuntu-16-04-lts-will-dump-the-ubuntu-software-center-for-gnome-software.html
<reisio> but ultimately what I already said: they can't make up their minds :p
<magkneetoe> It could be but I understood that its all apt
<reisio> it's what happens when you don't have clear goals
<magkneetoe> so I will leave it
<reisio> you just develop things forever instead of finishing them
<magkneetoe> xD
<magkneetoe> man they dont have the minimize from dock feature
<reisio> from or two?
<magkneetoe> like i wanna click the firefox icon on my dock tominimize it
<reisio> you can probably find an app/script or two in the repo or elsewhere to minimize arbitrary apps to the tray
<magkneetoe> yeah. thanks reisio
<littlepenguin> Can some one help with a bit of a conjure up issue?
<littlepenguin> I have install the whole cloud and it is running
<littlepenguin> but cannot access horizon because I did not get the ip and url at the deployment screen
<reisio> oh yes, soon we'll only speak in buzzwords
<OerHeks>  but !bing ubuntu cloud horizon adress  says http://node-address:70/horizon
<littlepenguin> I do not see it
<tubal> magkneetoe, reisio: I have my doubts about USC. Currently, it shows a package in need of updating, but an updated apt-get returns '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<django_> hey guys
<reisio> OerHeks: hrmm?
<reisio> django_: hi
<django_> how can i use chinese chars?
<reisio> django_: yes
<reisio> tubal: yeah I don't imagine they debugged it very well
<reisio> frontends are always going to have those issues
<django_> reisio, hhow lol
<reisio> especially the more complex they are (the less they simply rely on the backend)
<reisio> django_: you want to like, use cjk all the time, or just every now and then?
<tubal> reisio, 'always' sounds pessimistic. :) I don't see why a frontend /couldn't/ be reliable and relatively unbuggy. Less experienced users really need it too.
<reisio> it's possible
<reisio> but since you're always making something that is fundamentally redundant to something else, the chance you will do something that ends up being buggy is exponentially high
<reisio> the more complex you make something, the more ways it can fail, always
<reisio> that's all I meant :)
<tubal> reisio: Understood. :)
<littlepenguin> Hello I was in here a minute ago
<littlepenguin> does any one know about conjure up and openstack?
<sunrunner20> is there a better folder than /opt to install duo's auth proxy?
<sunrunner20> (yes but I don't know which one)
<sunrunner20> found a good google result
<sunrunner20> says /opt is ok
<bobby_> Hello
<khk_> Hi
<bobby_> Just rying this out.
<bobby_> I know nothing of IRC.
<khk_> Me too i just downloaded few minutes ago
<bobby_> Interesting.
<bobby_> this would be qa perfect way to secretly communicate with other people.
<bobby_> I like it.
<bobby_> :)
<sawthewhat> why? i saw only 1 people before servral mins ago in this channel.
<bobby_> Well, that's why.
<bobby_> No one here.
<Bashing-om> bobby_: khk_ This channel is ubuntu support . Our general chat cchannel is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bobby_> Ok.
<bobby_> Bye Bye
<sawthewhat> how can i see the channel list?
<reisio> sawthewhat: on freenode: /msg alis list *foo*
<sawthewhat> ok thx.
<gaurav42> how to join Ubuntu Clint to windows server
<reisio> gaurav42: hrmm?
<tom_> HELLO
<tom_> NEED TO INSTALL REPOSITORIES
<tom_> hello anirban
<bivo> Getting an error trying to run steam with the oss AMD drivers this in the error Steam drops http://pastebin.com/cEEzbMxv and this is the GLXinfo dump http://pastebin.com/Y9dHvXj7
<moorenm16> Hello?
<django_> reisio, sorry
<django_> every now and then
<django_> i was asking about using chinese keyboard
<reisio> whta about it
<django_> how to use it
<justwalle> lol
<justwalle> thanks amazon
<justwalle> for amazon prime
<justwalle> is that why you have alexa
<justwalle> is alexa a transformer?
<hggdh> ?
<jamesd> alexa is a game changer it rocks...
<ljc> hey i'm having trouble setting up my wifi on ubuntu server
<ljc> i've laid out my files to be following this template https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238387 . with /etc/network/interfaces pointing to wpa_supplicant.conf
<ljc> and i've tried wpa_supplicant.conf with psk="PASSWORD" and psk=103aHASH (generated from running `wpa_passphrase ssid password`)
<ljc> but neither work
<w6equj5> Hi all, I need help troubleshooting Ethernet connection issues on a fresh install of Xubuntu 16.04. I know for sure the Ethernet card works because my live USB could connect to the Internet. But once installed, Xubuntu tells me it is connected, but nothing works. Even pinging my gateway doesn't work. I have no clue why. Same computer had same problem with the previous install of Ubuntu 14.04. I thought reinstalling a new one would somehow
<w6equj5> solve it but now. Please help!
<vengeancecube> hello
<reisio> hi
<vengeancecube> Wondering if anyone can help me as I'm freaking out...I'm sure you get this all the time but I just lost everything. Ran a chmod and all my files are gone
<reisio> no, they aren't
<vengeancecube> I really hope you're right
<reisio> chmod doesn't delete things
<vengeancecube> sudo find /storage/PlexMedia -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;; find /storage/PlexMedia -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<vengeancecube> that's what I ran
<reisio> there's probably a 0.000000000000000000000000000001% chance that lost any files
<vengeancecube> checked the drive and all my files are gone
<reisio> they're probably just no longer readable in the way you want them to be
<vengeancecube> ok, so next question: how do I get them back?
<reisio> vengeancecube: what kind of files are they?
<reisio> vengeancecube: why'd you run that in the first place?
<vengeancecube> it's terabytes of photos and videos
<reisio> k
<vengeancecube> I am setting up a plex media server
<reisio> vengeancecube: why'd you run that in the first place?
<vengeancecube> wanted to be able to view them all on my TV
<reisio> okay, well
<reisio> if you aren't worried about other people reading them, you can just chmod 777 the files
<vengeancecube> the tutorial I was going through said I'd need to let plex have ownership of the folder
<reisio> and you'll probably be back in business
<reisio> sounds like a daft tutorial
<reisio> either that or plex itself is crap
<vengeancecube> ok, admittedly newb here
<vengeancecube> what exactly should I enter to get the files back
<vengeancecube> the entire /storage is empty
<vengeancecube> I don't care about others reading them for now
<reisio> you'll need ssh access to the plex device, then
<reisio> or physical filesystem access
<vengeancecube> terminal is already up
<reisio> so where're your files?
<vengeancecube> they were in /storage
<reisio> chmod -R 777 path/to/files/ will probably suffice
<vengeancecube> ok, let me try
<reisio> just keep in mind that it's a command you don't want to ordinarily run casually
<reisio> as with the command you already ran that broke stuff, it can really break stuff
<reisio> in this case, with a bunch of personal files on a local network only, there's little risk
<vengeancecube> ok. geez I hope this works
<reisio> personal media files*
<reisio> it won't ever delete data
<reisio> but it can really make your life hard
<vengeancecube> ran it
<vengeancecube> no output
<vengeancecube> checked the folder and there's still nothing there
<reisio> try restarting your plex/network mount/service
<reisio> service/s :p
<vengeancecube> no good there
<vengeancecube> plex shouldn't really ever delete anything. It just accesses the media
<vengeancecube> maybe I need to back up here
<reisio> you should backup anything you care about that you haven't backed up
<vengeancecube> I was trying to move the metadat from plex off my server's main drive before added the libraries
<reisio> but there's virtually no chance you've lost anything
<reisio> probably the server can't read the files now
<reisio> and your network mount manifests that as no files
<vengeancecube> is there any way to verify that the files are still there?
<reisio> from the plex install, yeah
<vengeancecube> I mean from the terminal
<reisio> find /path/to/files/ -type f -exec file {} \; | head
<reisio> yes, but not from your local install that presently thinks they don't exist, probably not
<reisio> unless you can ssh into the plex install
<vengeancecube> ok, I'm a little confused
<vengeancecube> I've got a machine running ubuntu server down in my basement
<vengeancecube> I installed plex media server on it
<vengeancecube> it's got a raid 5 running
<vengeancecube> I'm ssh'd into the server from my desktop
<vengeancecube> the files should be in /storage
<vengeancecube> but when I cd /storage there's nothing there
<vengeancecube> does that all sound right?
<reisio> vengeancecube: why /storage?
<vengeancecube> that's the folder where all my media was stored
<vengeancecube> it's the only folder on the raid 5
<w6equj5> vengeancecube, reisio, sorry to interrupt guys but could it have something to do with a storage that has been unmounted?
<vengeancecube> no, everything is mounted
<vengeancecube> I can see the /storage folder
<vengeancecube> just everything that was in it is gone
<reisio> vengeancecube: what's 'mount' say about 'storage'?
<vengeancecube> apologies, not sure what you mean by that
<reisio> mount | grep -i storage
<vengeancecube> I ran that and there was no output
<reisio> then probably it isn't mounted
<reisio> it depends
<reisio> grep -i storage /etc/fstab
<vengeancecube> ran that, nothing happened
<vengeancecube> if it wasn't mounted, how could I cd to the folder?
<reisio> okay, how about egrep -ir '\/storage' /etc/
<vengeancecube> wouldn't it tell me that it doesn't exist?
<reisio> a directory ("folder") is just a directory
<reisio> no, typically you have an empty directory for any mount point
<reisio> if it's not mounted, it'd be an empty directory
<vengeancecube>  grep: /etc/group-: Permission denied grep: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied grep: /etc/gshadow: Permission denied grep: /etc/shadow: Permission denied grep: /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml: Permission denied grep: /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf: Permission denied grep: /etc/shadow-: Permission denied grep: /etc/apparmor.d/cache/sbin.dhclient: Permission denied grep: /etc/apparmor.d/cache/usr.lib.libvirt.virt-aa-helper: Permission 
<vengeancecube> whoa
<reisio> sudo egrep then
<vengeancecube> one sec
<vengeancecube> that put out : /etc/samba/smb.conf:path = /storage
<vengeancecube> I did have the folder on a samba file share so I could access it through windows
<vengeancecube> that setting off any red flags?
<reisio> not really
<reisio> but it's also not clear how you were mounting /storage, if you were
<reisio> vengeancecube: try sudo locate *some*filename*string*you*know*
<reisio> sudo locate *jpg
<reisio> or sudo find / -iname '*.jpg'
<vengeancecube> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/md0 /storage
<vengeancecube> was how I mounted it
<reisio> oh you mounted it manually?
<reisio> try that again, then
<vengeancecube> oh good lord
<vengeancecube> they're there
<vengeancecube> holy crap you just saved my bacon
<vengeancecube> it's all there
<priporg> hi, i'm having trouble installing java on Ubuntu 16.04. i tired doing sudo apt install default-jre. Cannot verify java is installed in firefox https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp. Help
<vengeancecube> dude, reisio thank you
<vengeancecube> seriously
<reisio> priporg: you want java in your browser? This is usually a terrible idea
<reisio> vengeancecube: :p
<reisio> vengeancecube: so probably if you want that always mounted, you should add a line to /etc/fstab
<vengeancecube> oh thank God
<vengeancecube> yeah, there WAS a line
<reisio> although you probably won't forget it at this point :p
<priporg> reisio, it's pretty common that have java installed in browsers...
<vengeancecube> WAIT
<vengeancecube> good grief, I just figured it out
<reisio> priporg: not for maybe 5 years now, no
<vengeancecube> I reinstalled ubuntu today
<reisio> it's a massive, enormous, terrific security hole
<vengeancecube> holy crap I'm an idiot
<reisio> you can still do it, you should just know that
<vengeancecube> I rebooted and it didn't remount
<reisio> makes sense
<thyriaen> trying to install libqtcore4 and i got this error : any help ? http://pastebin.com/2jiUKsQy
<reisio> one time I disabled the first USB device automatically in an install
<vengeancecube> geez it was so simple
<reisio> and then the usb order changed and I couldn't figure out why the keyboard didn't work :p
<priporg> reisio, right. unfortunately many apps in browsers require java to run.
<reisio> priporg: no
<reisio> but maybe >0 do
<vengeancecube> I'd buy you a beer if I could
<reisio> probably not >0 worth using, however
<vengeancecube> thank you so much for the help
<reisio> vengeancecube: where're you at?
<vengeancecube> upstate NY
<priporg> reisio, what is >0
<reisio> vengeancecube: that's a hike :p
<reisio> priporg: a number more than 0
<vengeancecube> Well bathe in the satisfaction that you solved someone's life crisis today
<vengeancecube> can't properly describe the panic when I saw that empty folder
<priporg> hi, i'm having trouble installing java on Ubuntu 16.04. i tried doing sudo apt install default-jre. Cannot verify java is installed in firefox https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp. What am i doing wrong?
<reisio> vengeancecube: :D
<reisio> vengeancecube: and now you setup your backup system :p
<vengeancecube> The family photos are backed up but the rest of it wasn't. And it wasn't stuff that I could never get again but it would take months.
<w6equj5> My Ethernet connection thinks it's on. Xubuntu (16.04) tells me I'm connected, but I can't even ping my gateway ("Destinatin Host Unreachable"). What should be my first troubleshooting step?
<reisio> vengeancecube: and since you said you're using RAID, let me tell you now: a RAID is not a backup
<vengeancecube> Oh I know
<reisio> ok :)
<vengeancecube> it's just one line of defense
<vengeancecube> the truly important stuff it backed up
<reisio> well, it's not a backup at all
<reisio> RAID is about redundancy of access, not data
<reisio> terrible misnomer
<vengeancecube> well if one drive went down I could still theoretically rebuild with no data loss right? I still have the truly important stuff backed up of course but it'd be nice not to have to use it
<reisio> it's just not the issue, you really don't want to try and think of RAID as a backup system
<vengeancecube> I certainly don't rely on it. As I said, I keep backups of the really irreplaceable stuff
<reisio> the purpose of RAID is to increase access to data on storage and _not_ to ensure that data is available in safe, redundant copies
<vengeancecube> one off-site
<priporg> RAID is about speed
<reisio> okay, just making sure :)
<vengeancecube> okay, I need to go have a beer.
<vengeancecube> drinking to you reisio. Thanks again
<reisio> mmm, beer
<reisio> taking a day off beer
<reisio> but tomorrow, oh tomorrow...
<reisio> ze beer she will flow
<vengeancecube> well you enjoy that
<vengeancecube> Good night!
<priporg> how to run a java executable in Ubuntu?
<CrazyTux> hello, does installing multiple DEs on Ubuntu slow it down. Would it take more time to boot if there are multiple DEs installed?
<priporg> CrazyTux, yes
<CrazyTux> ok. that is what I thought too.
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu 16.10 installed. Over that I have installed Lubuntu, Gnome, Mate DEs
<CrazyTux> may be because of this it takes more time during boot up.
<Bashing-om> CrazyTux: 1)No - the only loss s disk space , 2) No . though lighter desktops can run faster in the more limited resources .
<priporg> CrazyTux, yes slower
<priporg> i don't think firefox supports Java
<priporg> anymore...
<Bashing-om>                                                   
<CrazyTux> hello, how can I remove Gnome DE installed on Xubuntu 16.10. I want to purge entirely. It should not cause other problems though after removing it
<CrazyTux> hello, I am using Xubuntu 16.10 with Mate DE. It freezes randomly. what could be the problem?
<dli> CrazyTux, find whether it's hardware. try memtest, for example
<plgnet> hello? im having issues with installing gtk2 & gtk3 themes can anyone help? im running just a window manager fluxbox
<shivamg11000> stuck how to see available wifi networks on ubutu and to connect to one like in windows
<shivamg11000> searched google and many sites none worked
<gaurav42> hi I have DMS website issue in Ubuntu so some one told me I can access my website from making windows server and access that site from Ubuntu client then I can access my DMS site from Ubuntu so I dont know how to connect my site from Ubuntu client to windows server
<gaurav42> if any one have Ubuntu knowledge how to join windows network and access site from windows server please help me to assist
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<yinflyin1> lotuspsychje: however .. I am at afternoon ..
<KarmicRad> anyone around that can help me install
<KarmicRad> I am on an iMac and I am trying to install off of a USB drive
<lotuspsychje> !mac | KarmicRad
<ubottu> KarmicRad: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<KarmicRad> I only have the wireless keyboard and mouse
<d_ven0m> KarmicRad: are you dual-booting?
<KarmicRad> yeah I want to
<d_ven0m> KarmicRad: have you already cleared partitions out for ubuntu?
<KarmicRad> yeah I am all set but I cant click english and continue becasue of the keyboard and mouse being bluetooth
<d_ven0m> That's kind of weird, I've never had problems with that. Ubuntu usually loads the BT driver if it detects them
<d_ven0m> Worst case scenario, you'll need to plug in a wired set of devices
<KarmicRad> thats what I was thinking but I dont have any
<d_ven0m> Does the keyboard at least work? or do you not have access to any peripherals?
<KarmicRad> No keyboard no mouse
<d_ven0m> Damn you might be beat, unless Ubuntu has remote ssh installation capability
<d_ven0m> In any case, just make sure that you have your partitions ready and set up from OS X first
<KarmicRad> yeah I did all that
<KarmicRad> good to go but I am stuck
<d_ven0m> Like I said, I've usually not had problems using BT devices as Linux usually loads the drivers if it detects their use
<KarmicRad> thanks bro
<KarmicRad> you were of no help :-)
<d_ven0m> I suppose you could try to create an image of Ubuntu with BT manually inserted into the kernel
<d_ven0m> Sorry :(
<KarmicRad> my batteries were real low so perthey shut down or something stupid happened
<d_ven0m> Could be, I've had that happen to me before
<KarmicRad> thats kind of what I was thinkng...might be a command or something that might do it
<KarmicRad> I am going to try new batteries as that is much easier than finding a corded keyboard or mouse in this house
<KarmicRad> eithway I will be back and let you know
<d_ven0m> Sounds good
<thyriaen> i am trying to get redshift to work but it only does so on my main monitor, i am using randr as my method; i got two monitors setup ( with nvidia ) as one screen ( screen 0 ) which includes both physical monitors; my xrandr output is: http://pastebin.com/dMvC9YgE any ideas ?
<gaurav42> I need to open one DMS site in Ubuntu that site use activex so how to open that site in Ubuntu it's only working in IE
<gaurav42> can I use windows server and all clients Ubuntu and is it work for me ? please help me
<anirbaan> please help, I am stuck on boot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115884/
<anirbaan> no idea how efi works.
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: You have an efi partition, yes?
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: how do I check that I have an efi partition?
<baizon> anirbaan: sudo fdisk -l
<baizon> anirbaan: or use the ubuntu disk program, or gparted
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: you can also use parted as well
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: I like to use parted when I am looking for certain partitions, just do "parted /dev/sda" or whatever your desired disk is, and then type "print". It should show you your partitions
<gaurav42> can I connect Ubuntu client to windows server and open site from windows server ?
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: Now are you multi-booting or are you going for a fresh install?
<baizon> gaurav42: with remote desktop for example
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: I used systemback to move a system, but when I boot that moved system, I got this issue
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: and the parted result is , http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115906/
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: I am not familiar with systemback
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: It doesn't look like you have an efi partition
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: You're using MBR
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: dont worry, now it is an installed system with efi grub issue, I think we just need to fix this if possible :)
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: so what next? I am to do to fix the grub?
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: Is this the only OS on the disk?
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: or are you attempting to dual-boot with Windows?
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: I am on a live env now as that system is not booting
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: no, no dual boot
<JFox762> What is the best way to develope a script to switch audio sources with a touch of a button?
<JFox762> Essentially, I have a dual monitor setup where my 2nd monitor is a mirrored TV
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: Ok, then you can probably forget about EFI altogether and just use the MBR scheme
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: how to tell the grub to use mbr while installing?
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: You should be able to use "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" where sdX is your desired drive
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: In this case we need to know which partiton contains root . ' df -h ' will tell .
<gaurav42> baizon: I need to connect more client of Ubuntu
<Raj_> i have an ubuntu 14.04
<Raj_> when i starting to installation my screen brightness is very low
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: using the traditional method  stuck on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115884/
<Raj_> brightness not controlled by setting
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: output of 'df -h' ?
<shanky_> hey can someone tell which is goos VMware or Virtualbox?
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: Bashing-om  v
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: Bashing-om  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115969/
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: "boot-directory=/mnt/boot" wrong ! you do not have a separate boot partition . we need to identify the correct target .
<d_ven0m> shanky_: personal preference, both do virtualization well. I use Virtualbox
<anirbaan> Bashing-om: I am rescuing the system of sda1, so I mounted the sda1 to /mnt
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/dev/sda1" assuming your root dir is sda1 I believe
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: /dev/sda1 is the partition cant use that without mounting I guess and the boot directory is the /boot :)
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: You do not have /boot mounted according to your 'df -h' output
<JFox762> What is the best way to develope a script to switch audio sources with a touch of a button?
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: Sorry - df -h - from a loveDVD not the output desired in this case . let's try ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to for sure see that sda1 is the target here .
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: Assuming your root dir is sda1, and sda1 is mounted on /mnt, and you have a /boot dir on that partition, then /mnt/boot should be correct, however your error output shows grub attempting to install a la EFI, which is not what you want
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: No, assumming that the target is sda1 mounted .. then the command ' sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ' is correct .
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: grub autodetects /boot on the mounted partition?
<d_ven0m> I will admit I have not used grub on mbr in a while, I've been using EFI as of late
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: Bashing-om  the fdisk -l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24116013/
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: EFI there you have the advantage over me - :).
<chaos505> morning/afternoon/evening haha
<chaos505> has anyone experienced this issue with 16/04 LTS
<chaos505> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<chaos505> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: Well at least we're all part of the same helpful community :)
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: I will accept that sda1 holds / . Now UNmount all you have presently mounted , and then remount ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ' amd then run ' sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' . Reboot into the install and we recheck grub !
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: +10 ! .. We are all in this together .
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: I am almost certain what Bashing-om said will fix the problem. I had forgotten that grub autodetects the /boot with mbr (I was thinking of EFI where you must specify the EFI directly)
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: Jere we told the gurb installer where it's config file are ( sda1 ) and to install the boot code to the boot sector (sda) .
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: +10 for (most likely) saving the day! :)
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: any progress?
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: Well ,, if it had of been EFI .. it can then get hairy .
<reisio> irrelephant, heheheh
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: I originally hated EFI, but I actually much prefer it over MBR now. Every OS has it's own folder on the partition which makes it easy to change bootloaders
<mundus2018> Is it possible to remove stuff from {} with find so I could change /path/to/file to /path/to
<reisio> d_ven0m: easier than?
<reisio> mundus2018: what for
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: Yeah , much better platform . And I do prefer GPT partitioning . Just so different :(
<d_ven0m> reisio: Yes much easier... well at least in my opinion. But I know everyone has their own preferences and I still know a lot of people who hate EFI
<reisio> how's it easier, though...
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: Definitely love GPT, I use many partitions and I hate having to make extended partitions :P
<reisio> what do you use many partitions for
<d_ven0m> reisio: I find it easier because when I need to work with the bootloaders, all the efi images are saved in their own dir. It's simply a matter of copying the one you want to use to the main EFI Boot dir
<d_ven0m> reisio: as opposed to overwriting the MBR constantly
<reisio> and that's simpler than selecting something from GRUB's menu?
<d_ven0m> reisio: I still use grub with EFI
<ducasse> you don't need the grub menu, you can use the boot manager in the efi firmware
<reisio> right, and how is that easier than using GRUB? :p
<garrettevans> anyone know how to get an xbox one controller working on 14.04
<d_ven0m> ducasse: I know, but I just let Grub do it's thing, and it detects Windows efi file anyways, so I just let it chainload if need be
<d_ven0m> The efi implementation on my computer is poor, but it's there so it works :/ Grub is a nicer frontend for me
<ducasse> reisio: i didn't say it was easier :) i think efi is nice, but that might be because i have a good implementation.
<gaurav42> can I connect Ubuntu client to windows server and open website from windows server ?
<reisio> gaurav42: what?
<reisio> mmm
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24116106/
<gaurav42> I want to open one DMS site that contains activex so some one told me I need to make client Ubuntu and access that DMS from window server then I can open that DMS site
<reisio> gaurav42: dms?
<gaurav42> yes
<gaurav42> just min I send you link
<reisio> ducasse: no d_ven0m said it was
<anirbaan> reisio: about gaurav42 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dealership_management_system
<ducasse> reisio: misread on my part :)
<reisio> oh... hard to get excited about that
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: I'm not sure why your grub installer keeps trying to use efi... but in any case, don't put the umount command in with the grub-installer in case the installer fails, because you'll end up unmounting the disk regardless
<gaurav42> http://www.fsc.va.gov/fsc/dms.asp like this site
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: instead of ; use &&
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: any ideas on why grub keeps going for efi installation?
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: no luck, I will try a pragmatic method, not smart but lets see :)
<Bashing-om> d_ven0m: anirbaan Nope ! .. chroot, purge grub and try again ?
<ducasse> grub will do an efi install if /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/ is mounted and contains efi variables
<gaurav422> revision: anirbaan is right it's DMS of dealer
<sharpish> gaurav42, so you are trying to access a web server on your own network?
<d_ven0m> ducasse: this is his output of 'df -h' https://paste.ubuntu.com/24115969/
<Bashing-om> ducasse: If one were to boot in EFI mode on a MBR install . would that give the result of the grub installer hunting for a EFI partition ?
<gaurav422> no it's company's DMS server I need to configure up than I can connect DMS in windows
<d_ven0m> Bashing-om: oh, yes definitely that could be it
<ducasse> d_ven0m: it won't show up there, but 'mount' would show it. so would a simple 'ls /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/'
<ducasse> Bashing-om: yep
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: You didn't run the live image in EFI mode, right?
<gaurav422> sharpish: this is the DMS site http://mdwaccess.com/DMSContext/dmscommon/LoginAction.action
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: I am afraid that's the case :(
<anirbaan> I am trying to create an mbr live-usb and then try
<sharpish> gaurav422, i have no idea what dms is, but can you at least ping the ip of the server you want to connect to?
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: Ahh. Then you're going to have to reboot into the MBR version
<ducasse> anirbaan: just select csm/legacy from bios before boot
<gaurav422> yes but site can't work correctly
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Ho Kay : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24115906/ cause we ain't got no EFI partition here .{pardon the bad English usage }
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: Bashing-om that's likely :)
<d_ven0m> anirbaan: That command should work if in MBR mode, assuming all drives remain the same
<ducasse> Bashing-om: no, it would only be about 100M or so, fat32
<gaurav422> only login into site but data not process in website so it's not working in Ubuntu so I want to make Ubuntu client and open it from windows server for open they site from windows server
<sharpish> gaurav422, I was able to connect to the site
<anirbaan> ducasse: noted :)
<OnceMe> Im trying to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 ubt doesnt work The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<OnceMe> Ive googled a lot and nothing helps
<gaurav422> yes that is web base site but it's not working from specific dealer secure IP address
<jmdons> hello, can anybody help me with html coding here please ?
<gaurav422> I can also able to open it from my mobile
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: Reboot in CCSM mode for that USB rather than EFI mode . no need to burn a special USB .
<OnceMe> can someone help me
<ducasse> jmdons: try #web or ask !alis
<d_ven0m> OnceMe: Can you upgrade that far in one shot?
<reisio> jmdons: #websites
<anirbaan> Bashing-om: from the Bios, right?
<jmdons> thank you so much people
<jmdons> may god bless you
<ducasse> anirbaan: yes, there should be an option to boot in csm/legacy mode
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: Right . as to how I can not say . ya want a legacy boot .
<sharpish> gaurav422, check https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Fix-slowness-crashing-error/How-to-troubleshoot-the-error-code-quot-SEC-ERROR-UNKNOWN-ISSUER/ta-p/35758
<anirbaan> alrighto, be back :)
<gaurav422> sharpish: I also ask about this issue in Firefox they told me firefox not suppor activex so site can not run properly
<OnceMe> d_ven0m: ah I didnt have important security updates turned no
<OnceMe> and recommend updates
<OnceMe> dunno why though
<untoreh> hello, what to do when ppa-purge does not find the package list for ppa? I google readded the ppa and ran apt update still nothing works ppa-purge is still dumb
<EriC^^> untoreh: what's the ppa?
<untoreh> oibaf/graphics-drivers
<EriC^^> launchpad one?
<untoreh> y
<EriC^^> it should find it, is the list in /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa..._Packages?
<sharpish> gaurav422, check https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739297
<d_ven0m> OnceMe: Ah, I'd definitely turn those on haha
<untoreh> yes the lz4 file is present
<EriC^^> untoreh: no the _Packages file
<sharpish> gaurav422, there may be a workaround?
<Bashing-om> untoreh:
<ducasse> untoreh: what command are you running?
<EriC^^> untoreh: that's what it uses
<Bashing-om> untoreh: ' sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers ' ??
<untoreh> sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<untoreh> Updating packages lists
<untoreh> PPA to be removed: oibaf graphics-drivers
<untoreh> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: oibaf graphics-drivers
<gaurav422> sharpish: workaround mean ?
<EriC^^> untoreh: any _Packages file?
<untoreh> http://pastebin.com/raw/VaYWdFCR
<Bashing-om> untoreh: Pastebin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' let's make sure the PPA source is there and not commentd out ,
<untoreh> it is present
<sharpish> gaurav422, it means there might be a way to get it to work, but seemingly not from a native ubuntu install. Perhaps using a virtual machine and installing Windows OS could work. There were a couple suggestions in the link
<untoreh> not commented
<EriC^^> untoreh: try to unzip it with lz
<EriC^^> untoreh: try tar -xvf /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_oibaf_graphics-drivers_ubuntu_dists_zesty_main_binary-*_Packages.lz4
<EriC^^> with sudo
<untoreh> does lz4 require some package
<EriC^^> no idea, why
<untoreh> this does not look like a tar archive
<EriC^^> try lz /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_oibaf_graphics-drivers_ubuntu_dists_zesty_main_binary-*_Packages.lz4
<ducasse> untoreh: liblz4-tool
<reisio> lz4, unlz4
<reisio> apt-file search, etc.
<kkk> hi, how can i generate xorg.conf if i don't have one?
<baizon> kkk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<reisio> kkk: what graphics driver are you using?
<gaurav422> sharpish: you provide link some one using this of other city as windows server and connect through ubuntu Clint and he can access DMS working fine but how it possible  if Ubuntu can't support activex then how it working in VMware
<kkk> HD 6950
<ducasse> kkk: you don't need the enntire file, you can just put a section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ducasse> *entire
<gaurav422> I am trying to install one windows server and try to connect from Ubuntu client if is it working or not
<gaurav422> if it is working then I'll to connect 30 more Ubuntu client
<untoreh> so extracted with unlz4, ran ppa-purge again and works
<untoreh> tar apparently does not hook into lz4
<Bashing-om> untoreh: :) Boy there are some smart people lurking about here .
<kkk> Thanks
<anirbaan> d_ven0m: Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/24116314/ after selecting legacy mode
<sharpish> gaurav422, because in a virtual machine you are running an operating system seperate from the system you are running on
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: Look'n .
<anirbaan> what is the /cow ?
<ducasse> anirbaan: 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' - does it list anything?
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: What are you doing ?? why why why  .. " --boot-directory=/mnt/boot " -- " grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg " You do not have a /boot partition !
<digitalshiba> hola room
<digitalshiba> hello shalok
<PBI> hello room
<digitalshiba> hello pbi
<reisio> 'lo
<anirbaan> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24116340/
<PBI> i'm looking on a room for the voyager distro, it doesn't exist anymore?
<ducasse> anirbaan: ok, good - you're not in efi mode. what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> !alis | PBI
<ubottu> PBI: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<cfhowlett> PBI, this is ubuntu support.  vger was never and is not supported here
<PBI> ok
<anirbaan> Bashing-om: I do not have a /boot partition, yes :)
<digitalshiba> alis is very useful :)
<bazhang>  /msg alis list voyager PBI
<reisio> PBI: this? http://voyagerlive.org/
<anirbaan> ducasse: rescuing the grub
<ducasse> anirbaan: is this on a fresh install?
<anirbaan> ducasse: I transferred a system using systemback may be in efi mode and now stuck on this
<ducasse> anirbaan: try this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/74761/how-do-i-manually-install-grub#74764
<digitalshiba> voyager is just personalized xubuntu btw pbi
<ducasse> anirbaan: you'll also need to install the correct grub packages on the rescued system
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: ducasse Now we do not know that the grub.cfg file on sda1 is corrupt /./maybe we are nnow into a chroot to purge and install grub to sda ?? It is well past my bed time and I do need to refrain from support - thinking getting to forced .
<anirbaan> Bashing-om: you should and please :)
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: I catch up with you tomorrow and see what the status is :)
<gaurav42> sharpish: you provide link some one using this of other city as windows server and connect through ubuntu Clint and he can access DMS working fine but how it possible  if Ubuntu can't support activex then how it working in VMware
<anirbaan> Bashing-om: sure, wish me luck :)
<digitalshiba> anirbaan if all else fails supergrubdisk is helpful
 * anirbaan on a reboot
<dkdms> gaurav42: what is working in vmware?
<digitalshiba> if you just need to recover files
<protocol_> hello
<digitalshiba> i've thrown in the towel a couple times with a screwed up grub cfg
<protocol_> Guys i want to download a android virtual machine in ubuntu
<ducasse> gaurav42: the point is that you run windows in vmware (or kvm or virtualbox)
<protocol_> how can i do that
<digitalshiba> install virtualbox
<digitalshiba> download android x86 iso
<digitalshiba> install it, done!
<reisio> there's an emulator bundled with the dev kit, IIRC
<gaurav42> dkdms: ducasse: I want to open one company's site in Ubuntu but Ubuntu can't support activex so I think I should install windows server and connect Ubuntu client to win server for access that DMS site is it possible ?
<ducasse> gaurav42: do what was suggested and install windows in a vm
<dkdms> yes, it should be possible via remote desktop
<digitalshiba> protocol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNgkRhsgzIc
<gaurav42> ducasse: I want to run this DMS site in 30 pc and VM is not possible to configure in all client pc so can I make one windows physical server and connect all client to that server in companey ?
<digitalshiba> guarav42 you could also give firefox a shot if you haven't already it has limited activex support
<ducasse> or try running ie in wine
<digitalshiba> gaurav42 http://mozilla-firefox-help.blogspot.com/2013/07/how-to-activate-activex-in-firefox.html
<gaurav42> IE not working in wine I try it I also try IE in live on Linux
<ducasse> gaurav42: did you try an older ie in wine?
<gaurav42> yes I try IE 6 7 and 8 all are crash not working smoodh
<ducasse> gaurav42: then you are probably stuck with remote desktop
<gaurav42> but how many client I can connect same time in remote desktop ? I need to implement in one companey
<digitalshiba> dude if you are supporting 30 users try installing the activex plugin in firefox
<gaurav42> windows server can handle more client I think
<ducasse> gaurav42: you need to ask in ##windows about that
<digitalshiba> like seriously fuck setting up a server for that for access to one website?
<cfhowlett> digitalshiba, drop the profanity now.
<gaurav42> but I am facing this issue in Ubuntu so I am asking here I can full access DmS In windows
<digitalshiba> uh okay
<gaurav42> I want to upgrade all 30 pc windows to ubuntu
<ducasse> gaurav42: yes, but for how many clients at a time you need yo ask in ##windows
<dkdms> gaurav42: "upgrade"? are they windows xp?
<digitalshiba> dude i know windows lol
<digitalshiba> and if you want to setup a remote desktop even for 30 clients
<thyriaen> i think he means upgrade in terms of no longer having to run windows
<digitalshiba> if you are using legit licenses it would be expensive for what you're trying to do
<alkisg> You can have 30 VMs if you prefer
<digitalshiba> 30 vms would be much cheaper and simpler
<CrazyPenguin> I have Xubuntu 16.10 installed. It freezes completely sometimes. what could be the problem
<CrazyPenguin> ?
<alkisg> One for each client... but I don't know why you would need linux then
<gaurav42> yes they are in windows XP or 7 and company want to switch to Ubuntu but their DMS site not working so I can't install Ubuntu in all client pc
<alkisg> Installation would be simpler, you can have only 1 VM with 30 snapshots over it
<CrazyPenguin> is 16.10 not stable enough?
<dkdms> it is stable
<alkisg> (assuming you have the proper licenses for that)
<dkdms> it' s just ephemeral
<digitalshiba> here is what i would try man
<CrazyPenguin> why does it freeze randomly?
<digitalshiba> install the activex plugin for firefox on one ubuntu machine
<cfhowlett> CrazyPenguin, you have no details so how would we know??
<alkisg> digitalshiba: activex doesn't work in ubuntu, in any browser. There's limited activex support under wine, but he already said it crashes there...
<dkdms> opensource videodrives are the root of all evil
<dkdms> *drivers
<CrazyPenguin> ok. I was just browsing. Had a couple of tabs open in firefox. The whole OS stopped responding suddenly. I have a brand new laptop that runs on Core i3 2Ghz cpu and it has 4 GBs of RAM.
<digitalshiba> just a sec going to test something real quick :) i have an idea
<CrazyPenguin> I had to manually reset the OS.
<ikonia> what do you mean by reset the OS
<digitalshiba> also regarding the vm option
<alkisg> gaurav42: you could also ask in the #wine channel to see the status of activex support in their latest versions
<digitalshiba> you could actually host one windows vm on whatever not necessarily a windows server
<CrazyPenguin> I had to press the power button on the laptop to shut it down.
<digitalshiba> and edit the reg key that regulates concurrent connections
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: so the hardware hung is what you are saying
<digitalshiba> that way you could support 30 users on the cheap
<CrazyPenguin> Hardware doesn't have any problem.
<CrazyPenguin> I have Mint also installed on the same laptop. I don't face such problems there.
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: how do you know that
<gaurav42> alkisg: I install latest wine in Ubuntu and try but my bed luck can't work for me
<ikonia> that doesn't mean the hardware doesn't have a problem
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: how many times has ubuntu hung like this ?
<CrazyPenguin> at least 4 or 5 times.
<ikonia> always in the same situation ?
<ikonia> or different things happening
<CrazyPenguin> is it because it is 16.10?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> answer the question
<CrazyPenguin> which question?
<CrazyPenguin> ok. More often when I am browsing.
<dkdms> CrazyPenguin: what is your video hardware and what video driver do you use?
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: is firefox the one ubuntu supplied or have you added any third party repos/software to ubuntu at all
<CrazyPenguin> I don't know.
<CrazyPenguin> I have not added anything.
<alkisg> gaurav42: ask in #wine, they might e.g. tell you that there's commercial support that from codeweavers
<CrazyPenguin> I install packages from Ubuntu repos only
<ikonia> actually, I've just rembered who you are CrazyPenguin, sorry, I'm not going to take this forward, someone else in the channel can
<bazhang> #winehq
<CrazyPenguin> this is really funny. ikonia. why? what happened?
<bazhang> alkisg, /msg ubottu appdb
<alkisg> (11:00:37 πμ) digitalshiba: and edit the reg key that regulates concurrent connections ==> that's illegal, you shouldn't be saying such things here
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: as I've told you before, I don't work with liars, so I'll have to back away from this,
 * alkisg waves
<CrazyPenguin> what serious crime have I done?
<CrazyPenguin> did I blow up the twin towers?
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: I don't want to discuss this with you, but you know you have wasted my time before with lies, and I've told you before I no longer wish to help you
<ikonia> CrazyPenguin: that comment is not acceptable
<digitalshiba> that isn't illegal
<digitalshiba> we're talking about modifing properties of an operating system that i'm assuming he has a license for
<digitalshiba> not a server operating system
<digitalshiba> on a server it would be illegal
<digitalshiba> maybe a grey area :)
<ikonia> digitalshiba: the license for server and desktop are the same
<ikonia> no grey area,
<digitalshiba> okay sorry
<KarmicRad> ANyone know a way to install with a wireless keyboard and mouse on a mac
<digitalshiba> i'll be sure and make a disclaimer next time
<ducasse> digitalshiba: no, just don't say it at all next time
<digitalshiba> if you're still here guy and you have an extra or old server laying around
<digitalshiba> you could install proxmox on it and legally spin up vms on that
<digitalshiba> if resources come into play
<digitalshiba> would also be easier to manage imo and maybe less confusing for users
<mendji> hallo
<digitalshiba> hola
<mendji> ich bin mendji
<bazhang> !de | mendji
<ducasse> !de | mendji
<ubottu> mendji: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mendji> okay
<mendji> thank you
<digitalshiba> so what terminal emulator do you guys use?
<d_ven0m> KarmicRad: I guess you didn't have any luck :P
<digitalshiba> is there anything better than byobu?
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: xfce-terminal since I use xfce as my de
<digitalshiba> nice :) i like it
<KarmicRad> d_ven0m: no luck homeboy
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: although I am also a fan of just the plain ol' linux term :)
<d_ven0m> KarmicRad: damn
<digitalshiba> oh yeah nothing beats the basics sometimes :)
<digitalshiba> i'm thinking about giving terminology a shot but it looks a little busy for me, sometimes I just want plain bash
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: I haven't tried many terminal emulators, I'm more interested in shells. I've been wanting to try zsh
<d_ven0m> KarmicRad: Do you have another box?
<ducasse> byobu is not actually a terminal emulator, it is a terminal multiplexer. (or rather, a frontend for such)
<digitalshiba> oic d_ven0m something that has been on my plate for a while too
<digitalshiba> ducasse i wasn't aware of that, really starting to like it though
<ducasse> digitalshiba: it's a frontend to tmux and screen, personally i prefer using tmux directly.
<digitalshiba> oic
<digitalshiba> ducasse wow it is basically tmux it looks like
<d_ven0m> I personally use tmux
<ikonia> digitalshiba: you'll find it easier to interact with the channel if you talk in clear english, rather than text speak, like "oic"
<KarmicRad> d_ven0m: no...I guess I will just have to wait till i find a USB keyboard or mouse
<digitalshiba> okay i'll keep that in mind ikonia
<ducasse> d_ven0m: byobu just adds a setup with keybindings etc. as i prefer setting those myself i never use it.
<d_ven0m> ducasse: I thought tmux already had keybindings?
<nicolo> ciao
<nicolo> !list
<ubottu> nicolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<digitalshiba> i'm glad i asked you guys tmux looks better even keybinding wise (default anyways)
<ducasse> d_ven0m: yes, byobu adds a custom setup with docs on how to use them.
<digitalshiba> byobu is difficult at times because it switch between a combination of shift F* ctrl F* alt F*
<digitalshiba> which can be confusing
<Emn> hi
<ed___> good day
<ed___> can anybody help with  	Ubuntu Linux 14.04.3?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ed___
<ubottu> ed___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shivamg11000> hello new to ubuntu . unable to connect to wifi. no wifi networks showing. Wifi shows and connects in windows
<ed___> just now updated packeges for ubuntu server  14.04.3 and now apache and mariadb is not launching properly.
<cfhowlett> current version should be 14.04.5 - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        will do the job
<ed___> netstat shows that apache and mysqld are binding to tcp6 interface only, so no tcp4
<dx486> shivamg11000, what is the output of lspci | grep Network
<shivamg11000> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<dx486> shivamg11000, this may be helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/517772/lenovo-e540-rtl8723be-wifi-not-working#580201
<nicolo> ciao
<nicolo> !list
<ubottu> nicolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mvvvv> shivamg11000, you should check if you don't have a broken update package
<nicolo> ciao
<nicolo> !list
<shivamg11000> how will i check that
<ducasse> nicolo: stop that
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mvvvv> shivamg11000, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<ducasse> shivamg11000: your problem is that that chipset is known to be problematic, realtek has never made a decent product.
<shivamg11000> mvvvv: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not  upgraded
<cfhowlett> shivamg11000, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shivamg11000> ducasse:whats the solution
<ducasse> shivamg11000: get a better one
<shivamg11000> already i have  bought a new laptop
<shivamg11000> 2 weeks old
<shivamg11000> cfhowlett : same thing all  0
<cfhowlett> shivamg11000, did the wifi ever work?
<shivamg11000> it works and connects in  windows 10 home
<cfhowlett> did it ever work in ubuntu?
<shivamg11000> it works but does not shows any wifi network to connect in ubuntu
<shivamg11000> i can crate a hotspot
<mvvvv> shivamg11000, sudo dpkg -i firmware-realtek_0.43_all.deb
<MonkeyDust> shivamg11000  does this command show someting useful    iwlist ap
<shivamg11000> mvvvv: It says no such file or directory
<shivamg11000> MonkeyDust: It says Interface doesn't have a list of Peers in lo, enp1s0,wlo1,enp0s20fou3
<digitalshiba> shivamg11000 in terminal type this
<digitalshiba> lspci -nn -d 10ec:
<BlooperDlooper> hello, um, I am trying to forward X11 via ssh between two ubuntu boxes.
<digitalshiba> then use that output to search for a suitable debian driver
<digitalshiba> what that does is list your realtek wireless card, regardless you're going to have a fun time
<BlooperDlooper> I run ssh -CX user@host.local on my client and it connects, and I run `google-chrome' but Chrome then opens on my server machine in the X11 session running on there! Am I doing something stupid?
<digitalshiba> wifi can be a pain on linux at times no matter the distro
<d_ven0m> So I downloaded a gzipped tarball of a library I want to use, but after unzipping it, the folder that was created I am unable to access. It has permissions of 'drwx--S---', with a user of 130, and group of 144. What does this mean?
<dx486> shivamg11000, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<shivamg11000> exit
<BlooperDlooper> I want to be able to expose my PC to the net and X11 forward my gui to a university computer, potentially
<BlooperDlooper> nvm, seems google chrome can only run on one X session at a time...
<ducasse> BlooperDlooper: if you want to access your full gui, use vnc or something similar
<digitalshiba> d_ven0m dude i would just chmod +x
<digitalshiba> or chmod 777 that file
<digitalshiba> that user and group restriction there is no way of telling exactly what it is just re-write the permissions so you can access the file
<digitalshiba> that i know of anyways*, a gid can be between 0 and 32k
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: Okay I did that, I can now cd into the dir but cannot ls it. The S bit has now gone lowercase
<geirha> d_ven0m: The S means the setgid bit is set, but without the execute bit
<geirha> d_ven0m: You shouldn't have extracted the tar as root in the first place
<anddam> d_ven0m: likely you kept permissions while untarring, like tar -p
<d_ven0m> geirha: I thought I had to since I normally cannot do things inside of /usr/local without using sudo
<anddam> geirha: oh that too
<anddam> d_ven0m: you can extract as regular user, and put thing in place with su
<anddam> things*
<geirha> s/su/sudo/
<digitalshiba> ^this
<anddam> I meant superuser, not su the command
<d_ven0m> anddam: ah ok
<anddam> but yes, I think we're all on the same page here
<d_ven0m> anddam: I'll try re-extracting
<anddam> oh sh*t, I punched the 4TB external HDD
<anddam> after 20 years of failing drives I still have a sacred terror of "movable" mechanical disks
<digitalshiba> lol
<anddam> deep inside, I know punching them don't make them happy
<digitalshiba> i dropped my external like 4ft the otherday onto a hard office floor
<anddam> speaking of which, is there any advantage (like CPU-wise) in using NFS over ssh for deja-dup backup?
<digitalshiba> keeps on trucking like nothing ever happened :)
<d_ven0m> anddam: same, I recently just lost the last 7 years of my life because of a mechanical HDD
<anddam> hope so, I need to get a twin drive to duplicate this one
<anddam> it's running solo in a 2-bays box
<anddam> need to get a twin and put zfs there
<d_ven0m> anddam: I'm hoping to get to a forensic HDD specialist to attempt recovery of anything
<digitalshiba> dude just use atopsy
<digitalshiba> autopsy*
<d_ven0m> anddam: I has thus far refrained from powering it up to prevent the platters from moving at all but unless I can get someone to repair some data from the plates I'm screwed
<digitalshiba> like how wrecked is it?
<d_ven0m> dropped 3 ft onto tile wrecked
<digitalshiba> when you pick it up does it make 'tick' noises?
<d_ven0m> yeah it did when I attempted to boot it once
<d_ven0m> I immediately killed power and haven't touched it since
<anddam> d_ven0m: it depends how valuable the data are
<d_ven0m> I honestly don't have much hope
<digitalshiba> one trick for recovery you can try is freeze it first
<anddam> but IIRC a HDD recover service will cost under 1000 $
<digitalshiba> then attempt a backup using a forensic analysis tool
<anddam> ranging in the span of a several hundreds
<d_ven0m> I need someone to repair it
<d_ven0m> The drive is encrypted
<anddam> well they can extract the block content of the platters, I figure
<anddam> what kind of encryption is it?
<digitalshiba> that def complicates things
<anddam> is it builtin or at the OS level?
<d_ven0m> which makes me think it might not be possible to get the data back since loss of data with encryption makes it less likely to get anything back
<anddam> fs-level, it is
<anddam> d_ven0m: again, it depends how valuable the data are for you
<digitalshiba> yeah dude something that is encrypted restoring it is a pain
<d_ven0m> OS-level I believe and valuable would be subjective
<d_ven0m> It was OS X's drive encryption, whatever technology that is
<digitalshiba> if you can keep it very cold for an extended amount of time and access it using autopsy then it might be recoverable
<d_ven0m> I would pay for a forensic repair
<digitalshiba> you could even use diskdrill (which may give you results quicker) maybe not as effective
<digitalshiba> all a forensic company will do is use something like autopsy man
<d_ven0m> I don't want to attempt to power it because I'm afraid the platters will get even more corrupted
<digitalshiba> imo its better than what the cops use which is generally osf
<digitalshiba> bulk extractor works well too for forensic dives but is useless if it is encrypted
<dkdms> d_ven0m: you can use fakeroot to get the reasonable permissions
<digitalshiba> have you taken a look inside to see if anything is physically broken?
<d_ven0m> I don't have experience opening drives so I haven't. I'm worried I'll do more damage than anything
<digitalshiba> if the head is just kind of coasting and occasionally hitting a platter freezing the drive tightens things up :)
<digitalshiba> kind of quick and dirty but it works
<d_ven0m> I have no idea what it is, I do remember the one time I tried to start it back up it was "ticking"
<digitalshiba> okay probably the head skipping usually what that ticking is
<d_ven0m> It was also attempting to spool up but would slow back down and repeat as well
<digitalshiba> either skipping or the arm is having issues
<d_ven0m> I didn't leave it long because I was afraid continuing to let it run would cause more corruption
<digitalshiba> ah okay if its doing that its probably the arm the actual data is probably fine
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: What would be the best course of action then?
<digitalshiba> well...depends on if you feel like opening it up
<digitalshiba> here is an exact example of what I think might be going on
<digitalshiba> a misaligned head
<digitalshiba> or stuck head
<d_ven0m> For me, that would depend on how dangerous it would be to do... e.g. how easy it would be to further damage or corrupt the data any more than it currently could be
<digitalshiba> https://youtu.be/F5Y7BniaRXg?t=300
<digitalshiba> thats fairly difficult to determine tbh if you are careful though I think it would be minimal at best
<digitalshiba> the only thing a recovery company can do is essentially what you can learn in a few youtube videos
<hackr3> someone know how to make windows control in the right side?
<d_ven0m> haha literally looks exactly like my HDD
<digitalshiba> i do have a cert from adata in forensic analysis
<ATF> I'm trying to install 16.04 LTS from DVD. I get as far as the inatll screen, selected inatll and it stops after a certain period (it gets as far as started wpa_supplicant  if that's relevant). Any ideas on what is going wrong? I'm intalling on Dell Inpiron 15
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: really? That's awesome!
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: now the thing is I don't have the MBP that the HDD is from, am I going to have issues if I plug that into the SATA port of my desktop?
<MonkeyDust> ATF  wpa is wifi relate ... are you installing with cable, or wireless
<digitalshiba> yeah we did all kinds of cool stuff for that cert :)
<ATF> from DVD - it is WiFi not cable
<digitalshiba> if its a sata drive you shouldn't have any issue
<digitalshiba> doesn't matter what type of device it came from
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: OS X won't have an issue booting?
<MonkeyDust> digitalshiba  first use a cable to install ubuntu, it's faster and easier than wifi ... then configure wifi
<ATF> does it need internet access if I'm unstalling from CD?
<digitalshiba> oh i'm not saying boot it, im saying to recover the contents off of the drive
<digitalshiba> like if you were going to plug it in, after you check it out and wanted to transfer the contents to another drive
<digitalshiba> thats what i thought you were suggesting, if you do not have the laptop it came out of depending on the type of encryption that maybe an issue
<digitalshiba> i'm not too familiar with macbooks
<clissold345> ATF, no.
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: assuming I could clone it, how would I go about recovering the data?
<digitalshiba> if you wanted to clone the drive, assuming you could actually get it to a point to where it is readable
<digitalshiba> you would then mount the drive and create an image of it using something like autopsy
<digitalshiba> then you could take that image and put it on a physical machine or even a mac os virtual machine and provided you know the encryption key
<digitalshiba> then hopefully (assuming a successful image) you could access what was on the drive
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: the decryption is done by logging in to the account
<digitalshiba> ideally though if you get your drive to a working state, you just want it powered on long enough to make an image of it
<digitalshiba> and work with that
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: ah so I guess my first move is to open this drive
<digitalshiba> if that fails then wash rinse repeat, and okay then if it is os encrypted then try moving forward :)
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: here I go! (the drive and tools are in front of me right now) wish me luck lol
<digitalshiba> and its totally up to you but, you could spend the money or go for it
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: by moving forward, do you mean just forget about the data lmao
<digitalshiba> all depends on how critical the data is
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: I mean I have already gone through the greiving process xD
<srikanth> ls
<digitalshiba> well if you've already counted it as a loss then you can at least try i suppose :)
<Guest96477> Rohi@1993
<digitalshiba> just be careful make sure you have read a few things before you make an actual attempt
<Guest96477> hi
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: haha I mean I've kinda tried to imagine it's gone to prepare for the worst but if I can recover it I would be so happy you have no idea
<digitalshiba> have a full plan before hand, hard drive restoration and forensics is fairly methodical, its not rocket science though by any means
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: any suggestions?
<digitalshiba> check out some videos on youtube first
<digitalshiba> just on physical hard drive repair
<digitalshiba> also check out a few things on how to use autopsy which is available for free on sourceforge
<digitalshiba> you can also use diskdrill on windows for free (much simpler to use than autopsy)
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: I might sound really dumb right now, but can I hotplug the drive into a SATA port on my desktop
<digitalshiba> make sure you have a clean environment
<digitalshiba> last thing that i would try doing if I were you and if you don't have the setting enabled in your bios or the feature on your mb then no
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: ok so then I'll not do that haha
<digitalshiba> haha yeah best not to :)
<digitalshiba> you could also just spend $12 on one of these https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-SATA-Drive-Adapter-Cable/dp/B00HJZJI84/ref=pd_lpo_147_lp_t_3/151-9415199-2883829?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R13RFR5CK5QCJXGSFNPE
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: damn never mind don't have the right bit size :(((
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: literally one size off
<digitalshiba> ah man that sucks :/
<digitalshiba> and that adpater is for ssd btw but they make one for normal hard drives im tired though and lazy lol
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: How did you go about getting a HDD certificate?
<digitalshiba> its pretty late here think im going to call it quits
<digitalshiba> it was part of my degree
<digitalshiba> we had a whole quarter that was just forensic analysis
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: What degree if you don't mind me asking? I know you're tired I don't want to keep you up
<digitalshiba> oh no your fine :)
<digitalshiba> infosec
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: Oh, cool! Does that differ from cybersec?
<digitalshiba> no same thing, we covered pentesting, recon, social engineering
<digitalshiba> pretty fun :) all depends on where you let it take you though
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: was that in a BS degree or MS?
<digitalshiba> my focus has been on networking for the most part but, i would like to focus more on security
<digitalshiba> it was an associates at a technical college actually
<d_ven0m> wow that's amazing!
<d_ven0m> I can't wait to go to school
<aruns> Hi, running Ubuntu 16.04 with VirtualBox 5.1.12r112440 and Vagrant 1.9.1. Trying to create a VM using Vagrant for one of our work repos, as it is using a Laravel Homestead image, and getting the following error message: https://bpaste.net/show/0444196bb8e2
<digitalshiba> yeah it was a really good school :) i've been through tech programs before and that place was really impressive
<digitalshiba> learned a lot, had great professors and really showed me the value in good instructors
<digitalshiba> a university name or w/e doesn't matter
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: literally nothing better than when your teachers are great at what they do and can teach well
<aruns> My shell is Fish, version 2.5.
<gde33> in system monitor I have only an irc process using 0-1% of the cpu, if I go to cpu history the 4 cores are being used for 80%
<aruns> Wondering if anyone has any tips? I have had no issues before creating a VM from that work repo before, even when I had the same VirtualBox / Vagrant versions.
<gde33> the cpu history in the resources tab of the system monitor
<aruns> I tried deleting the repo VM that was initialised but not fully built from VirtualBox to see if it was some sort of conflict.
<aruns> But that hasn't worked.
<gde33> psensor says my cpu cores are now at 90 celcius
<digitalshiba> very true :)
<elke> test
<aruns> Not sure if maybe I have to downgrade my version of Vagrant.
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: Hey, well I know you're probably tired so I'm going to let you go... but I really enjoyed talking with you and all the advice you gave was excellent :)
<d_ven0m> Probably gonna get some sleep myself
<gde33> anyone know what could be consuming so much cpu without showing in the system monitor?
<digitalshiba> d_ven0m hey man its been fun gn :)
<d_ven0m> digitalshiba: Hope to talk to you again soon :) gn
<blue_h4wk> Someone ?
<MonkeyDust> gde33  start with     htop
<gde33> MonkeyDust: I should install that?
<blue_h4wk> does someone know where to find a good tutorial to begin with linux ?
<gde33> ok
<cdidd> Does anybody know if Chromium in repos built with rlz identifier or not?
<gde33> MonkeyDust: it showed a lot of java entries, after shutting down my yacy deamon things went back to normal. The strange thing is that there use to be an entry in the system monitor eating up cpu when yacy was running.
<gde33> I think it was called Java
<gde33> o well, ill just use htop from now on. Thanks for the emergency help :)
<gde33> lol it was at 93 °C
<aruns> Hello?
<aruns> Need help with my VirtualBox question I posted a few minutes ago.
<MonkeyDust> aruns  hit the up arrow to repeat the questio
<MonkeyDust> n
<aruns> Hi, running Ubuntu 16.04 with VirtualBox 5.1.12r112440 and Vagrant 1.9.1. Trying to create a VM using Vagrant for one of our work repos, as it is using a Laravel Homestead image, and getting the following error message: https://bpaste.net/show/0444196bb8e2
<aruns> My shell is Fish, version 2.5.
<aruns> I seem to need the vboxnetadp and vboxnetflt kernel modules but don't seem to have these installed atm.
<aruns> Ah looks like I might need to install virtualbox-host-dkms.
<MonkeyDust> aruns  sudo apt-get install dkms; sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<aruns> Yep it might be working now =D
<MonkeyDust> ok
<aruns> MonkeyDust: Yeah, vboxdrv is already loaded
<aruns> And I ran sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<aruns> Should be OK now.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gde33> since last reboot (after a bunch of updates) my sound settings try to use digital output (s/pdif) in stead of line out
<gde33> but I have no sound now
<clissold345> !sound | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gde33> sound preferences lacks the feature
<clissold345> gde33, Sound Settings (in 16.04).
<gde33> yes
<gde33> ohh lol I didn't get the gui
<gde33> just selecting it did the trick
<sanuptpm> mm
<sanuptpm> #oprnstack
<sanuptpm> #openstack
<JFox762> I'm having trouble joining the #ubuntu-offtopic chan
<JFox762> "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<llutz> !register | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<hugo_> hi
<nablung> hi all
<sjc> hi all
<MonkeyDust> hi all
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> hi BluesKaj
<nordwind___> quit
<nordwind___> ups
<Grimsley> anyone running across issues when trying to install mscore fonts recently ?
<iamfahad> Yeah me ...
<nablung> installed yesterday without errors
<Grimsley> I had to purge the temp. install and then grab the deb and install manually to get things working
<iamfahad> ok...
<iamfahad> Will try
<Grimsley> went through this method - http://askubuntu.com/questions/829247/cannot-install-the-package-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Grimsley> first real "huh?" moment I've had in a while, seems like an issue with apt (whch has been reported)
<josef_> hallo ?
<josef_> ist da wer
<llutz> !de | josef_
<ubottu> josef_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<un9se0r> hi
<WeiJunLi> i had my qemu vm runnning after reboot got this error and now isn't booting properly. -> http://dpaste.com/3D2AVYT
<MonkeyDust> WeiJunLi  qemu has its own channel : #qemu
<__Myst__> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu LTS 16.04 and I would like to install Clang 4.0, what is the best way to go about this?
<ppf> __Myst__: compile from source
<ppf> clang 4 isn't released, it's still only RC3
<__Myst__> ppf: Does that mean that if I want to use it it's possible I'll encounter some bugs or since it's a RC it's pretty much 100%?
<mvvvv> __Myst__, Or upgrade ubuntu to the next zesty version. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=clang-4.0
<__Myst__> mvvvv: How?
<MonkeyDust> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mvvvv> __Myst__, I'm not sure this is a good idea. As you prefer LTS version.
<ppf> so ... install a release candidate to get another release candidate?
<ppf> __Myst__: it's "pretty much" 100%
<MonkeyDust> __Myst__   irc://irc.oftc.net/llvm
<ppf> __Myst__: sylvestre already uploaded it to debian, so you can probably pick up the package from there
<ppf> (rc3 i mean)
<ppf> hasn't trickled back into ubuntu yet, apparently
<ppf> MonkeyDust: the channel is usually rather barren over the weekend and during CET daytime
<chris___> hello?
<chris___> hi?
<MonkeyDust> chris___  this is the ubuntu support channel, ask your ubuntu question
<chris___> alright, this may take a moment to type Im a little bad at it
<MonkeyDust> chris___  keep it in one line
<WeiJunLi> anyone who uses qemu vm that can help me?
<WeiJunLi> qemu # is dea.d
<anddam> in rhythmbox is there a way to delete a meta tag rather than having it as "Unkown"
<anddam> btw does "unkown" means it's not set at all? i.e. is it a representation issue and the metadata isn't actually there?
<chris___> I'm installing ubuntu 16.04, onto a new win10 laptop, i can get it to boot but after i make a selection the screen flashes and goe black
<MonkeyDust> anddam  i'm not familiar with rhythmbox, but there's EasyTag and PuddleTag
<chris___> doesnt matter if i choose try ubuntu or install ubuntu, i get a split second with a _ in the top corner and then it goes black
<anddam> MonkeyDust: easytag requires an UbuntuOne account to install, never met such a requirement before…
<anddam> that's an odd feeling
<chris___> the back light goes on and off a few times then it just stops
<anddam> chris___: try a non quiet boot and see where it hangs
<chris___> how do i do that?
<anddam> from what you wrote I figure you reach grub menu, edit one of the entries and remote the quiet option
<anddam> there are ey hints in the menu, also someone is will likely give more detailed info
<anddam> s/ ey/ key/
<__Myst__> mvvvv: Honestly I only have LTS because it's the first version I saw :)
<masos> hiya guys. why is an Ubuntu 16.10 LiveUSB bootable on one PC and non-bootable on another?
<mvvvv> __Myst__, If you use 17.10 you'll have a big update every 6 months
<anddam> MonkeyDust: btw using CLI didn't require an UbuntuOne account, while using Ubuntu Software did
<__Myst__> mvvvv: Is that an objectively bad thing?
<masos> disabled Secure Boot on the second PC, still no luck
<masos> Fast Boot disabled, too
<mvvvv> __Myst__, this can be annoying as some softwares can change dramatically
<masos> I also wanted to enable Legacy Mode on the second PC, but there is no such an option in its UEFI
<ikonia> masos: how does it fail
<ikonia> saying "non-bootable" doesn't help
<BluesKaj> most UEFIs have a legacy mode unless it's BIOS only
<masos> BluesKaj: not the case, because it shows itself that it's UEFI
<ikonia> masos: how does it fail
<anddam> MonkeyDust: oh EasyTag is bad
<__Myst__> mvvvv: I'm one who likes having the latest version of everything.. Should I switch to something with a rolling release?
<mvvvv> __Myst__, If you want to upgrade, follow "Upgrading from Ubuntu 16.10" procedure :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<ikonia> __Myst__: you will fail with everything then
<__Myst__> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> __Myst__: your machine will be a constant rolling update of instability
<ikonia> ubuntu is not the distribution for you
<masos> ikonia: if I say non-bootable, I mean it acts like it. when using normal boot sequence in order "USB > Hard Drive", it boots from the hard drive. when trying to select boot override in UEFI, it just flashes black briefly and returns back to UEFI
<mvvvv> ikonia, bullshit
<ikonia> mvvvv: please don't swear
<ikonia> mvvvv: if you can disagree without bad language, please do so
<BluesKaj> masos, does it have a BIOS Back Flash in Configuration? if so enable it
<masos> the same thing happens if there is just a couple of files on the USB and it was not created as bootable
<masos> BluesKaj: okay, I'll try, brb
<__Myst__> I don't have update-manager?
<ikonia> __Myst__: what is your atual goal here
<masos> nah, not brb, I'll actually be able to try that in ~30 mins
<ikonia> __Myst__: if it's bleeding edge packages all the time, ubuntu is not the right distro for you
<mvvvv> __Myst__, The packages are official release (except for now as zesty it's a Release candidate)
<hambloaten> hello folks.  is there an option in dovecot to slow down user requests on the network side of things?  example:  i want imap mailbox fetches to be under 100kbps or something similar ?
<ignacio> o/
<kkunji> What does one use to address an NFS drive with dd or the like?  For a regular drive /dev/sda1   I'm looking for the equivalent for an NFS drive.
<ppf> kkunji: the drive is mounted  to some folder in your fs
<ikonia> hambloaten: I don't think there is a throttle, there is a max fetch size, but I think thats the overall size of the request
<kkunji> ppf: Yeah, but I need to read it as a block device
<ikonia> kkunji: no you dno't
<ikonia> kkunji: what exactly are you trying to do
<ikonia> don't
<hambloaten> ikonia i can maybe tweak max fetch size.  do you know the string off hand ?
<hendrickscn> hello
<ikonia> hambloaten: I don't know, the #dovecot guys will though
<kkunji> ikonia: I'm trying to recover an accidentally overwritten script T.T
<ppf> kkunji: it's not a block device
<ppf> no way to read it as one
<ikonia> kkunji: ok ? so why are you using dd and why do you need it to be a block device
<hambloaten> ikonia  thanks. i'll try that and try rtfm performence pages too. thx
<ikonia> hambloaten: there is a couple of great chapters in the oreilly dovecot book
<kkunji> ikonia: I'm using grep actually, but examples are using e.g. /dev/sda1  if I give the folder I don't think it will find it, no?
<ikonia> kkunji: grep will work on a file system
<ikonia> kkunji: grep will not work on a block device
<ikonia> kkunji: so what you are saying is not making sense
<kkunji> ikonia: grep -i -a -B100 -A100 'parent_path' /dev/sda1      is the example that I'm seeing.
<r3muxd> I'm trying to install Kubuntu, but about 5 seconds after the resolution changes, it crashes and SysRq+b doesn't work. nomodeset fixes this, but I can't just run in nomodeset forever. What should I do? Thanks!
<janat08> d
<janat08> How do I see what versions of sql I may have installed?
<EriC^^> kkunji: how big is disk that has it? what filesystem?
<masos> r3muxd: did you mean *Alt*+SysRq+B instead of SysRq+B?
<ikonia> kkunji: I have no idea what /dev/sda1 is doing there
<kkunji> EriC^^: NFS and big T.T (13 TB)
<r3muxd> yeah, I forgot what key it was so I held down alt, shift, winkey, and ctrl + sysrq+b.
<EriC^^> ikonia: he's going through the partition looking for the actual data
<masos> ah ok
<EriC^^> it perfectly works
<ikonia> EriC^^: he's grepping a block device for a string ?
<EriC^^> kkunji: you could possibly use photorec and give it a the header your script had and it will retrieve the files
<ppf> not via nfs
<EriC^^> ikonia: yes, cause the file's been deleted so it's not in the filesystem per say, but in the partition
<r3muxd> EriC^^: why not just use testdisk off a livecd then?
<kkunji> EriC^^: Exactly, but yeah, like ppf says, I'm not sure it can work over NFS
<EriC^^> kkunji: how do you know the file will be within 100 lines above or below the parent path? is that a nfs thing?
<EriC^^> r3muxd: cause testdisk is crap with ntfs, barely retrieves fat32
<EriC^^> but do give it a shot kkunji , try testdisk first, press "p" over the partition to view the files and see if it can retrieve it
<EriC^^> it's quick and easy
<kkunji> EriC^^: parent_path is some text in the file, then 2nd line I think, as first is the bin/bash line
<r3muxd> huh. when I corrupted my partition table, it seemed to work fine.
<r3muxd> and then if that fails, there's photorec...
<ppf> EriC^^: he's talking about nFs, not nTfs
<EriC^^> r3muxd: partition table is different, it's great at that, he's trying to retrieve an actual deleted file
<hendrickscn> need for speed?
<r3muxd> ppf: maybe I'm stupid, but isn't nfs a way to mount arbitrary filesystems over the network?
<ppf> r3muxd: yes, precisely
<ppf> you can't recover deleted files from that
<EriC^^> ppf: but there is a filesystem somewhere though right?
<r3muxd> ppf: wait, so doesn't that mean he should be trying to figure out what filesystem the partition actually uses?
<EriC^^> he said ntfs above
<kkunji> EriC: No, I just said NFS, I'm not sure what is on the other side.
<ppf> kkunji: do you have access to the physical disk/partition
<ppf> that's where you can undelete stuff
<ppf> there's no way you can do it via nfs
<kkunji> ppf: I don't, but IT probably can.... remote data center, pain in the butt.
<ppf> kkunji: then you need to talk to your datacenter
<ducasse> kkunji: just recover whatever you deleted from backup
<kkunji> If it comes down to it I can write it again, just means having lost a few hours and kicking myself for not adding it to git last night
<ezbali> Hello. I am trying to remove/purge ssh-server & client. I want to get back to a default setting (internal network, user name+ password)and work my way from there
<ppf> EriC^^: sure, there are multiple layers of filesystems. but to undelete stuff you need the phyiscal partition
<ezbali> But try as I might, deleting, the keys keep being addedback
<r3muxd> so what should I do? everywhere I see recommends putting nomodeset as default, which doesn't really help.
<ezbali> I've deleted /etc/ssh, ssh_config, ~/.ssh, remove --purge server & client...where is that config info coming from?
<masos> @BluesKaj nah, there is no BIOS Back Flash in configuration, sadly
<Apachez> ezbali:   find / -iname "*ssh*"
<janat08> How do I see what versions of sql I may have installed?
<BluesKaj> masos, bummer :/
<dingel> hi
<Castor_Troy> hi, how can i check if my home is in a partition or in a folder ?
<janat08> i'm getting error that suggests I upgrade, i got latest version, but maybe there's older one somewhere
<ppf> janat08: what's the error
<dingel> ubuntu 14.04 shows high iowait times
<llutz> Castor_Troy: "df /home /"
<BluesKaj> very starnge that there's no Legacy Support in your Boot Mode setup page, masos
<Castor_Troy> llutz, looks like its in a partition.
<Castor_Troy> retured /dev/sda
<Castor_Troy> sda6
<janat08> ppf: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/42609045/unhandled-rejection-sequelizeconnectionerror-er-not-supported-auth-mode-client
<DeaDSouL_> Hi, what kind of cables do I need to connect this motherboard https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X10SRH-CF.cfm to the backplane of this chassis https://www.supermicro.com.tw/products/chassis/3U/836/SC836BE1C-R1K03B .... I have no idea whatsoever.. this is my first real server ever...
<Castor_Troy> i meantt /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda4
<llutz> Castor_Troy: if you get 2 different devices back, its on own partition
<ducasse> Castor_Troy: 'mountpoint /home'
<bmattos> I installed ubuntu and now i can't boot into windows, how could i add windows to the grub menu
<Castor_Troy> ducasse, /home is a mountpoint
<ducasse> Castor_Troy: then it is a partition
<masos> BluesKaj: I looked in every part of the configuration already like 10 times and still there is no such an option
<Castor_Troy> last time, i messed up something,, i wasn't able to get home partition...
<Castor_Troy> i lost my data. thats why i am curious
<masos> no "Legacy Mode", no "CSM" etc.
<dingel> iostat here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24118028/
<Castor_Troy> does encrypting /home partition slows down operations ?
<ppf> Castor_Troy: of course
<ppf> but not noticeably so
<dkdms> bmattos: what do you mean by that?
<ducasse> DeaDSouL_: try ##hardware
<dingel> its on azure
<ppf> janat08: sorry, i know nothing about node
<BluesKaj> masos, ok I won't mention it again :-)
<DeaDSouL_> ducasse: thanks
<Castor_Troy> does cd ~ take me to my /home ?
<ppf> yes
<Castor_Troy> if i put something in my home directory, can i access it on windows (dual boot) ?
<ikonia> no
<ppf> depends on your filesystem of course, but probably not
<cleron> ubuntu?
<janat08> ppf: in this case whose the client/
<ppf> janat08: node
<ppf> or meteor, depending on your point of view
<janat08> ppf: so I should concern myself with sql at all (more or less)/
<Castor_Troy> can someone help me fix this... i see some weird in df -h  ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24118043/
<bmattos> dkdms, well i installed ubuntu along side windows, and now i don't see windows in the grub menu, i don't have a choose to boot into windows only ubuntu
<janat08> *shouldn't
<cleron> Windows 10 Ubuntu Edition
<Castor_Troy> what are /snap ???
<ikonia> Castor_Troy: please stop messing around, there is no such thing
<ikonia> Castor_Troy: sorry, not you
<ppf> Castor_Troy: that's a containerized application distriution format
<ikonia> cleron: please stop messing around, there is no such thing
<masos> yes
<masos> yet*
<Castor_Troy> i dont know what that means ppf, but can i remove them ?
<ppf> no
<Castor_Troy> vlc is  not even working on my system
<ppf> why would you remove that
<ppf> Castor_Troy: what's the issue, really?
<ppf> you've been asking a series of random questions now
<BluesKaj> Castor_Troy, install ex2fsd in windows and youll have access to your Linux partiton dirs, once it's set up
<janat08> ppf: is sudo thing a possibly culprit/?
<ppf> janat08: improbable
<ikonia> Castor_Troy: I advise against that
<ezbali> Does anyone know where openssh is storing information about trusted keys?
<ikonia> it is not a stable file system driver, and has been known to cause corruption
<cleron> what can i do with ubuntu? got virtual box but cant find anything fun to use it for.
<ppf> ezbali: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Lorne> Hey - I have little padlocks on some folders I want to move... using sudo chmod o+w - I'm able to remove the padlocks individually - but how can I just do it for every folder in the location?
<Castor_Troy> ppf, regarding vlc, when i run sudo apt-get remove vlc, it says vlc is not installed. when i run df -h i see something related to vlc
<ikonia> cleron: https://help.ubuntu.com check out some of the basic functions everyday people use
<ezbali> ppf: I've deleted this entire folder. It still knows the hosts
<ikonia> ezbali: look in the sshd_config
<ezbali> Also deleted
<ppf> ezbali: what do you mean by "knows"
<ikonia> you've deleted the sshd_config file ?
<ppf> Castor_Troy: snap list| grep vlc
<ezbali> & /etc/ssh removed and remade empty, .ssh completely removed and let it create itself
<Castor_Troy> ppf, vlc      daily    4     videolan
<ppf> there you go
<Castor_Troy> ppf, Package 'vlc' is not installed, so not removed
<ppf> it's a snap, not  a package
<ezbali> ppf: I mean, I have been trying to purge openssh
<Castor_Troy> ok. what is that? and how could i remove it
<ezbali> To get to default settings
<ppf> Castor_Troy: snap remove vlc
<ducasse> ezbali: is sshd running?
<ppf> Castor_Troy: as i said, snaps are a new application distribution format
<ezbali> ducasse: as in when I remove it ?
<masos> how are snaps different from packages?
<Castor_Troy> ppf, so future software will come via snaps ?
<r3muxd> reposting from earlier, I tried Kubuntu, and it blackscreens and hangs (no sysrq) after about 5 seconds after the resolution changes.  this doesn't happen with nomodeset, but I can't use nomodeset all the time. I have no idea where to go from there. Thanks!
<ducasse> ezbali: as in since files are being recreated
<kkunji> bmattos: try running update-grub and see if it finds it
<kkunji> Ah... he left
<ppf> Castor_Troy: maybe
<ppf> Castor_Troy: also maybe not
<ppf> we'll see
<ezbali> ducasse: give me a sec, let me try stopping it, purging, and manually deleting a couple folders
<dkdms> masos: they have self-contained libraries and are isolated in sandboxes
<Castor_Troy> thanks ppf and guys
<Castor_Troy> appreciate the help
<Castor_Troy> good day
<kkunji> ppf: Well, some things you can already get as a snap, so maybe we won't see everything move over, but they are in use for distribution already.
<shanky_> hey
<shanky_> WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module
<shanky_>          available for the current kernel (4.4.0-65-generic) or it failed to
<shanky_>          load. Please recompile the kernel module and install it by
<shanky_>            sudo /sbin/vboxconfig
<shanky_>          You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<ducasse> kkunji: so is flatpak, and a lot of people consider that a better format
<ppf> me included
<ppf> though i'm generally still sceptical about  the entire concept
<ppf> (even though i understand the merits)
<shanky_> can someone help with this issue virtualbox installation?
<dkdms> shanky_: have you just installed virtualbox or something's just happened
<ppf> shanky_: check dmesg for errors
<Halamix2> maybe "sudo apt install virtualbox-dkms" would help?
<ppf> shanky_: dmesg | grep -i -e fail -e error -e problem
<ppf> and paste the results
<kkunji> ducasse: Actually, there was a bug I encountered about it, when installing Krita from the software center, so what I mean is that they are being used by built in Ubuntu software.  Maybe flatpak also was and I just never heard about it?
<Halamix2> Hi, I have problem with gamepad: I probably did something long time ago and when I move left stick it moves cursor on the screen and I don't know how to unbind it
<ppf> kkunji: flatpack is the competition's product
<ducasse> kkunji: my impression is canonical is trying to ignore flatpak and hope it goes away, but... *shrug*
<Halamix2> oh, nevermind, it was selected as a mouse in mouse settings
<WeiJunLi> the right cmd to mount is 'mount /dev/sda1 /dev/sda1'
<WeiJunLi> or mount /dev/sda1 /
<WeiJunLi> ?
<ppf> the latter
<baizon> !man mount
<baizon> WeiJunLi: https://linux.die.net/man/8/mount
<mahakal> Hey guys,i am currently on ubuntu 16.04...want to make a opensuse bootable but the iso file is 4.2 gb , i think this is something file system stuff..How to go for that ?
<dkdms> does flatpack require java?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: eh, you usually don't want to mount things to /, it's already mounted
<ppf> dkdms: no?
<ppf> lol
<ppf> mahakal: some more details?
<ppf> what is the problem
<mahakal> i think the file system
<ppf> aha
<mahakal> more than 4gb for a single file
<WeiJunLi> I tried to umount /dev/sda1 but says '/ : target is busy'
<ppf> and in terms of error messages?
<WeiJunLi> I tried to locate the proccess
<WeiJunLi> with lsof | grep '/dev/sda'
<WeiJunLi> but there's no output :o
<ppf> WeiJunLi: it's all of them ...
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: you usually want to do: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, not in /
<ppf> what are you trying to do?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: i.e. you mount it in a subfolder
<ppf> dkdms: it's called flatpak, btw
<WeiJunLi> ppf: trying to fix this
<WeiJunLi> [  136.649374] EXT4-fs (sda): Couldn't remount RDWR because of unprocessed orphan inode list.  Please umount/remount instead
<ppf> right
<WeiJunLi> I guess I have to go Recovery Mode
<WeiJunLi> right
<ppf> yes
<ppf> if that fs is indeed your /
<WeiJunLi> yes i think i mounted it on /
<mahakal> ppf: what should i do ?
<ppf> mount | pastebinit
<ppf> mahakal: tell us what the error is?
<WeiJunLi> ppf: if i mounted it previously on /
<WeiJunLi> i have to stick with it right
<WeiJunLi> cant follow what alkisg said and do /dev/sda1 /mtn
<mahakal> when  i was downloading the iso , i had to change the file system on my pendrive to ntfs .will the same problem will occur while burning the iso?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: I didn't imagine that you were trying to re-mount your /, so I was wrong there, I thought it was some other partition
<ppf> mahakal: what IS the problem?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: just reboot into recovery and fsck from there
<alkisg> mahakal: the file system of the drive does not matter because you're supposed to dd to /dev/sdb, to the whole drive, so it will have an iso file system. See https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick#Write_ISO_to_USB_2
<alkisg> mahakal: in other words, the dd command will also format your stick
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: just to be clear, so in this case i should do mount /dev/sda1 /
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: no, users never do that, only the initramfs mounts things to /
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: already did that ' fsck -f /dev/sda1 '
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: if you want to fsck a disk, it shouldn't be in use
<WeiJunLi> i'll just follow what the error said, umount/mount
<WeiJunLi> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<WeiJunLi> right
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: don't do that
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: if it's your actual root, you can't mount it elsewhere, you need to go to recovery
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: I'm on recovery mode already
<alkisg> Then select the "check disk errors" menu
<dkdms> also, no qt runtime, useless
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: you mean ' fsck Check all file systems '
<WeiJunLi> right
<alkisg> Yup
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: will take a while i guess
<WeiJunLi> will let u know when finish
<mahakal> alkisg: yes,it worked,Thanks
<alkisg> mahakal: np
<mahakal> alkisg: i have asked a question on ubuntu-touch .BUt no answer ? is the channel active or not ?
<alkisg> No idea, sometimes channels are less active on weekends though
<mahakal> alkisg: oh ,yeah sunday.... cool
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: after that the issue should be solved?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: I don't know the issue, if it's only a broken inode then yes
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: im trying to boot a qemu vm
<WeiJunLi> that error happens when booting
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: here's the full trace http://dpaste.com/3D2AVYT
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: well it didnt fix it at all
<flipper> I'm getting my butt kicked here. I am installing 16.04 on a system with three hard drives. One 60gb SSD, and two 250GB HDDs. I'd like the ssd to be root, and the other two drives configured as a RAID0, and mounted at /home.
<snowkrash_> hi
<flipper> following an advanced server setup guide at help.ubuntu.com, I've gone through the process, of creating the partitions, and RAID, but the system won't boot.
<snowkrash_> exit
<ducasse> flipper: when/how does it fail? at which point in the boot process?
<flipper> it hangs right away at /dev/sda1: clean, 58996/3670016 files, 558145/14653440 blocks
<r3muxd> sorry for reposting, but what should I do?
<r3muxd>  I tried Kubuntu, and it blackscreens and hangs (no sysrq) after about 5 seconds after the resolution changes.  this doesn't happen with nomodeset, but I can't use nomodeset all the time. I have no idea where to go from there. Thanks!
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: are u around
<BluesKaj> r3muxd, graphics driver , sudo ubuntu-drivers list , check your gpu to see which one fits
<r3muxd> blueskaj: I'll try that, thanks!
<flipper> I'm in need of some help on installing 16.04 with /home, and swap on a software RAID0.
<flipper> It appears that the RAID0 is not being assembled during the boot process, so the system sees the two individual drives, and not the RAID, therefor the /home folder does not exist.
<flipper> I'm going to test this theory, by just installing the system on the RAID.
<mahakal> Guys i have download android sturdio archive .I am running ubuntu 16.04 . HOw to install it ?
<mvvvv> mahakal, select linux : https://developer.android.com/studio/install.html
<mahakal> THis is for window
<mahakal> goi it
<mahakal> there is an option for linux too
<mahakal> ;)
<mahakal> mvvv: THe setup wizard is again prompting to download the 880 mb package which i already have
<mahakal> what to do now
<mvvvv> mahakal, cooperate ...
<mahakal> mvvvv: ok
<kaz> #mandrake
<mikewilzn> Hi
<mikewilzn> Can anyone help me? I am setting up an Ubuntu server and for some reason it won't connect to the internet (wired connection). Someone on #datahoarder suggested it is probably that Auto-DHCP is off. Here is a copy of my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/G9uM7HEz
<pavlos> mikewilzn, can you paste output of ifconfig
<k1l_> mikewilzn: anything relevant in "dmesg"?
<mikewilzn> pavlos: The two devices that are listed are "lo" and "docker0"
<pavlos> mikewilzn, so there is no device eth0 but docker0
<mikewilzn> Yeah
<mikewilzn> I think I am inside a container actually
<bigbadman> hello
<bigbadman> what's the facial recognition software that's free?
<bigbadman> I can't open geogebra , it crashes because java crashes?
<bigbadman> both the question are mine
<pavlos> mikewilzn, does this help? http://odino.org/cannot-connect-to-the-internet-from-your-docker-containers/
<mantise> Hi
<mantise> i need guidance :) im about to install lts on my stationary (gamer pc). which desktop should i chose ? been reading reviews about unity, gnome and kde. i want one of those.
<mozza77> mantise: anything specific you're looking for ?
<mantise> i think the unity menu is a bit boring and old ish looking. but it should also be fast and stable. thinking i could install ubuntu and then install gnome on it, as dual desktop. To try them both
<k1l_> mantise: ask 3 people and get 5 opinions :)  so best is  to test it your own
<mantise> but KDE looks more up to date
<mantise> yeah well, insted of make 3 installs :D i just wanted other people opinions, why to chose kde or gnome :)
<mozza77> Installing them isn't a big hassle if you really wanna get a feel for them
<k1l_> mantise: you can make a live usb of kubuntu and test it, and then make one with ubuntu(-gnome) and test that.
<mantise> think the overview within KDE is very good. menus ect
<k1l_> mantise: its really about what you like or prefer. they all 3 work as desktops
<mantise> so i just run it from usb to test it ? :)
<k1l_> mantise: yes, you can choose "live desktop without install" on the usb boot on all isos.
<idef1x> I use KDE even on my sasung n210 netbook from 2010..KDE just works finest for me ..and has kdeconnect :)
<idef1x> sasung = samsung
<mozza77> I know you don't really need a reason, but is there any? About not wanting to try all 3 on the same ubuntu install
<mantise> ive been reading some tests. the one from hecticgeek, think you all read them
<k1l_> to me it sounds like he already made the decision for kubuntu but wants us to justify it now :)
<mantise> so i can install ubuntu
<mantise> then do a apt-get install gnome and kde ?
<mozza77> :D Not a KDE user but I won't stand in the way of someone and their KDE
<mantise> try them and remove the once i dont like ? :D
<k1l_> mantise: test it yourself. we dont know what you do or like
<mozza77> mantise: yep
<mozza77> I asked because for me personally, it'd be more hassle to go around making usbs for each I wanna try
<mantise> well it will take some time with installing/uninstalling :)    thats the only reason for not installing them all. but maybe thats what i need to do :)
<mozza77> I guess. It seems like you'd be taking the same or more time downloading and creating the USBs
<thyriaen> i installed redshift recently and got it to work on my primary monitor - however i i am running a dual monitor setup :: my nvidia driver handles those as a combined screen "screen 0" i am using raandr method because it was suggested to be the best option for multi monitor setups; here is my xrandr: http://pastebin.com/dMvC9YgE can someone help me ?
<mantise> the review said he had some crashes with testing kde. kde had slow boot up time ect
<mozza77> Anyway do it however you want. I was just thinking how I would do it
<mantise> kde use the least amount of memory compared to unity and gnome
<k1l_> mantise: test it :)
<mozza77> thyriaen: are they a single screen?
<mantise> so kde also did best with multi tasking :)
<thyriaen> mozza77, yes they are
<mantise> yeah i will
<mantise> anyone had issues with the kubuntu installer ?
<k1l_> maybe, maybe not :)
<mantise> language and keyboard selection ect
<mozza77> thyriaen: follow up question, installed redshift from package manager , or compiled?
<thyriaen> from the package manger
<mantise> ah well, thanks for your "help" :p have a nice day
<mozza77> Hmm
<mozza77> thyriaen: I am not certain but I suspect it's just nvidia not playing nice, and maybe does not have a solution for you
<thyriaen> want me to look something up in the nvidia driver ?
<thyriaen> would it help if i configure my monitors as seperate screens ?
<mozza77> I don't think so. I've heard of this issue before and my understanding using it as a single screen (whats the name for that?) is the one that works more often
<mozza77> thyriaen: give me a sec I need to google some commands
<thyriaen> okay, well i found this bug on the interwebs too but it only always suggested not to use vidmode but randr instead
<thyriaen> but i was already using that so idk
<mozza77> Yeah that's what I've read also
<thyriaen> maybe cause i got different ways i have them connected ?
<thyriaen> one is HDMI and the other DP
<mozza77> do 'redshift -m randr:help' ? did you set any options it lists there
<thyriaen> Adjust gamma ramps with the X RANDR extension. screen=N	X screen to apply adjustments to  crtc=N CRTC to apply adjustments to
<mozza77> Yeah specifically the screen=n part
<thyriaen> was there before
<thyriaen> but since i only got one screen=0 is what i have atm
<thyriaen> and if i do screen=1 then it says there is no screen 1
<mozza77> Aha sorry I see
<thyriaen> since i got both as screen 0 combined
<thyriaen> okey im onto something here this is wierd
<thyriaen> if i call redshift it works perfectly fine now
<mozza77> I don't have any more guesses unfortunately. But this may be of interest: https://github.com/Kilian/f.lux-indicator-applet/issues/16 (it is quite old though)
<thyriaen> but
<hhee> guys, is nerd-tree VIM plugin exists in ubuntu 16.10 repo?
<mozza77> About halfway down they are discussing a flux patch that allegedly worked with dual monitors and xrandr. So that's something to try if this redshift issue isn't resolved
<mozza77> but?
<thyriaen> gimme a sec
<mozza77> hhee: use apt-cache show package-name
<hhee> mozza77, thx
<mozza77> Or search synaptic or whatever you use
<snowkrash> is it normal that /media shows mylinuxlive folder without any media?
<alkisg> If mylinuxlive is your username, yes
<mozza77> snowkrash: you mean if you click the folder it appears as empty?
<snowkrash> yes
<snowkrash> it also shows some other folders as well which do not exist
<k1l_> snowkrash: is there someting mounted? can you show the output of "mount" in a pastebin?
<snowkrash> mom
<snowkrash> no there is nothing mounted
<snowkrash> it is also showing the usb which was mounted but isnt
<snowkrash> after reboot
<thyriaen> mozza77, i think i figured it out - everything is working on the software side but my 2nd monitor has a different color scheme i can configure on the hardware end - which makes it look like its not working :)
<mozza77> thyriaen: wow would never have guessed
<mozza77> Out of curiosity, what funky color scheme are you using that tricked you :O
<thyriaen> it was apparent when i chose 2000K as a setting
<thyriaen> so it was more clear that there is a difference
<thyriaen> trying to figure that out right now :)
<thyriaen> the problem seems to be that even though they are from the same manufacturer its not the same monitor
<mozza77> thyriaen: did you try remounting ?
<thyriaen> so i had do go out of my way to configure them so they look similar
<k1l_> thyriaen: redshift looks different on my different monitors on the same machine.
<thyriaen> remounting what device ?
<mozza77> thyriaen: oh so you were using something more subtle
<thyriaen> yes
<mozza77> thyriaen: the ghost usb
<thyriaen> not sure what ur talking about :)
<mozza77> Sorry
<mozza77> Im hitting tab on the wrong name
<mozza77> Didnt notice
<thyriaen> ah :)
<thyriaen> well thanks though
<mozza77> Havent slept lol
<thyriaen> dude i know how you feel :)
<thyriaen> sitting on my thesis
<thyriaen> trying to distract myself with monitor sesttings :)
<mozza77> Man I am in the exact same boat
<thyriaen> what are you procrastinating from ?
<lakshay> yooooo guys
<lakshay> waz up?
<mozza77> Middle Eastern studies
<mozza77> You?
<snowkrash> mozza77, i see /media seems not to clean up folder which were once mounted
<tgm4883> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thyriaen> mozza77, restarting redshift * argh my eyes *
<mozza77> snowkrash: If you havent already, try remounting it, the unmounting and see if it has any effect
<mozza77> thyriaen: What I did was write a script to very, very gradually adjust it when I run the script
<thyriaen> mozza77, my bachelors thesis in theoretical computer science ( graph theory )
<mozza77> I don't even notice it's on @ somethling like 4000, 3500
<thyriaen> im currently at 2700
<thyriaen> and im trying to figure out if its on or not
<thyriaen> my 2nd monitor is driving me nuts
<mozza77> graduate student. I don't envy you but at the same time let me just say 5 years of Arabic has crushed my soul haha
<thyriaen> haha
<mozza77> I dont go that low anymore. I have it stop around 3500
<mozza77> Partly because that's how gradual it is. By the time it hits 3500 I'm off
<thyriaen> im running 6500,2700
<precise> Good afternoon everyone! I am setting up a new Ubuntu Server VPS, and it this error has finally bugged me enough. Everytime I run apt upgrade it throws this error: "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays." Now, I found this AskUbuntu post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/834903/i-dont-have-a-raid-but-get-the-warning-mdadm-conf-defines-no-arrays It suggests that I simply add that line to said
<precise> file, there isn't really a dissenting opinion on this solution, does anyone in here see any unforseen consequences of that action? Thanks for your time!
<mozza77> thyriaen: you must have the orangest color theme in the world
<thyriaen> no thats just it, i am looking at for example the menu bar and its perefectly grey
<snowkrash> mozza77, i will thanks
<thyriaen> however if i check my primary its like orangey
<thyriaen> i would send you a picture :)
<mozza77> snowkrash: It's worth a try. I don't know what weird folders you're seeing. But that would be the first thing I try
<mozza77> thyriaen: I really am interesting. I have so much trouble picturing not able to distinguish 2700 from something like 6400
<mozza77> Interested*
<WeiJunLi> help fixing this issue pls, seems my disk image is corrupted and I would need to remount it, just not sure how. http://dpaste.com/3D2AVYT
<thyriaen> yes you are really interesting
<thyriaen> okey, i have toggled it for a second and i was able to see the difference
<mozza77> Haha. My english has seriously deteriorated
<thyriaen> i guess my white balance of my eyes is simply too good :)
<mozza77> That's good. I don't see how people live without redshift/flux at night
<thyriaen> the thing is
<thyriaen> if i compare 1st and 2nd monitor
<thyriaen> on the same setting
<thyriaen> the one is orange
<thyriaen> the one is white
<mozza77> Someone said earlier they can look differently
<thyriaen> ye its okay
<thyriaen> i am happy that everything is in order now
<mozza77> Ive never sat down and compared (I dont use dual monitor setups either)
<WeiJunLi> any hint?
<k1l_> thyriaen: mozza77 monitors have different color temperatures if they are not the same make and model
<mozza77> This is news to me. Where's my check for the mozza77 monitors
<mozza77> I've a question. Maybe you can offer input. I have an dell inspiron, keyboard is a bit trashed + battery doesnt work. I was thinking about putting a cli only distro on it and putting it away in a corner wired by ethernet and forgetting it physically exists
<mozza77> And use it for SSH
<thyriaen> lol
<hardest> Hi everyone, yesterday my ubuntu GUI crashed when I just left my computer locked, then I turned back and it was crashed, ive rebooted and then the message has appeared: (low-graphics mode) but it is still not booting, I can boot correctly with 3 on init, Ive tried uninstall nvidia drivers, gmd, ubuntu-desktop but it doesnt fixing. Maybe I dont know if would be the cause, the kali repository it was enabled on apt sources.list. I am stucked and
<mozza77> Is there any crazy danger I need to know about?
<thyriaen> i was like "what you want install a OS on your keyboard ?"
<hardest> gdm*
<k1l_> mozza77: i dont see an issue there
<mozza77> Cool. I just hate to see the hard drive go to waste, but same time I dont have a use for it outside of that laptop
<mozza77> thyriaen: I'm not proud to admit it but I do a lot of SSHing from a tablet + bluetooth keyboard lol
<mozza77> Used to think people were crazy. Now feels as comfortable as being on laptop
<thyriaen> im sorry mozza77, but instead of falling of the chair & writing crap that i have to delete tomorrow anyways im going to bed and continue writing in the morning/night
<mozza77> Yeah absolutely, take care, eat healthy :D
<thyriaen> ha
<thyriaen> :)
<thyriaen> you too, cya around and thanks a lot
<mozza77> No problem, wish I could have been of real help. Take care
<qeasdaqwes> hi
<qeasdaqwes> How was the command, which automatically uploads an exit from command pastebin
<hardest> Hi everyone, yesterday my ubuntu GUI crashed when I just left my computer locked, then I turned back and it was crashed, ive rebooted and then the message has appeared: (low-graphics mode) but it is still not booting, I can boot correctly with 3 on init, Ive tried uninstall nvidia drivers, gdm, ubuntu-desktop but it doesnt fixing. Maybe I dont know if would be the cause, the kali repository it was enabled on apt sources.list. I am stucked and
<WeiJunLi> why umount /
<WeiJunLi> has no effect?
<alkisg> Because it's in use
<alkisg> Like, you boot a pc from the hard disk, and then remove the disk while it's running. How is it supposed to work after that?!
<pavlos> qeasdaqwes, do you mean, command | pastebinit
<mahakal> GUys whenever my ubuntu 16.04 goes in sleep mode ..i face difficulty while again logging in ?
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: you stop replying
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: the fsck through recovery mode didn't solve the issue
<WeiJunLi> i'm still stuck on the same thing
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: what do you mean, that you don't like my answers? OK, I stop replying to you.
<hardest> Starting session c1 of user gdm. Started User manager for UID 121
<hardest> I am stucked on this
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: No I mean, after your suggestion to run fsck on recovery mode
<alkisg> Ah
<WeiJunLi> I told you that it didnt solve the issue
<WeiJunLi> and never heard back from u
<alkisg> Well, I wasn't here :)
<alkisg> Real life called...
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: and what is the error message now?
<RxMcDonald> Hello, is there any computer software that is secure that I can install to write diaries ?
<WeiJunLi> The same.http://dpaste.com/3D2AVYT alkisg
<k1l_> WeiJunLi: is it still that VM that was messed days ago?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: that's not a regular linux command line, with all the panic_on_warn=1 etc there, why do you have such a weird command line?
<qeasdaqwes> pavlos: yes, ty
<WeiJunLi> k1l_: no, i wasn't having this issue, only happened after a reboot
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: this vm is used for fuzzing and the fuzzer has that kind of qemu settings
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: did the fsck report that it fixed all the errors? Because I see it still has errors.
<paolo_> server irc.openjoke.org
<safee> What is a good file search program that has an interface?
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: fsck runned without errors
<WeiJunLi> weirdly, nothing has changed
<evg_> hey uhm i did something to my ubuntu
<evg_> i need help
<evg_> i turned on some accebility helper
<evg_> who reads text i point at
<evg_> no idea how
<evg_> it even reads the text that i'm writing god....
<k1l_> evg_: go to system settings and turn that off?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: also, if it's a qemu vm, you can fsck it outside of the vm
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: I did outside the mv
<WeiJunLi> vm
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: Are you sure that root=/dev/sda is the correct command line there, instead of e.g. root=/dev/sda1?
<evg_> k1l_: where in the setttings/??
<alkisg> The whole disk has no MBR/GPT, it's just one continuous ext4 file system?
<evg_> universal access
<k1l_> evg_: accessibility settings in system settings?
<evg_> apparently alt+super+s
<evg_> turned it on
<evg_> ubuntu is bloat...
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: well i have been using /dev/sda for a long time
<WeiJunLi> and never had this issue :/
<masos> strange @#$% is going on
<masos> I can't accept files over bluetooth on my Ubuntu 16.10. when I try to send from my phone to the Ubuntu PC, it just flashes "Getting file FILENAME..." notification and that's all. after notification flashes, nothing is happening except the message on my phone telling that connection was lost
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: it's just ext4
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: well, just run sudo fsck -f /path/to/that.ext4 when the VM is closed
<WeiJunLi> alkisg: do you mean /dev/sda1
<WeiJunLi> ?
<alkisg> WeiJunLi: according to what you say, there is no /dev/sda1, the device is not partitioned
<alkisg> There's only /dev/sda
<alkisg> And outside the VM you have a single file, /path/to/your-vm.img
<alkisg> Anyway, gotta go, good luck
<WeiJunLi> Well I do have /dev/sda1
<cerion> hi. I was able to install wifi-ap without root on my rpi2. Is it a bug ? Can I install some snap as a user ?
<lurklord> What linux kernels can I use in ubuntu?
<k1l_> lurklord: the ubuntu ones :)
<masos> strange @#$% is going on
<masos> I can't accept files over bluetooth on my Ubuntu 16.10. when I try to send from my phone to the Ubuntu PC, it just flashes "Getting file FILENAME..." notification and that's all. after notification flashes, nothing is happening except the message on my phone telling that connection was lost
<k1l_> lurklord: what ubuntu are you on? "lsb_release -sd" will tell you
<elias_a_> lurklord: Or you can compile your own one.
<lurklord> Alright
<elias_a_> lurklord: What is the point of your question?
<lurklord> I'm going to switch to ubuntu because I'm planning to use amdgpu-pro
<system> hello
<system> how are all
<lurklord> But I also need a kernel that is recent enough and custom so I can use amdgpu too.
<k1l_> lurklord: every ubuntu release has its on linux kernel version and stays on that. ubuntu supports amdgpu since 16.04
<system> hello toxo
<psilo92> bonjour a tous
<Texou> psilo92: #ubuntu-fr, here English :)
<psilo92> i m french
<compdoc> hurray  \o/
<Texou> psilo92: yes, so #ubuntu-fr :)
<Texou> psilo92: or speak English here
<aLeSD_> #android
<valentin> hello
<user345634> How are the official Ubuntu CD images created? I want to know the build process and what goes into making a distro.
<hardest> Starting session c1 of user gdm. Started User manager for UID 121. stucked on this when booting my laptop
<nex> hola
<LoftyBlack> Hello
<nablung> hi all
<arrdem> Hey folks, is there a suggested way to get ubuntu (16.04) to load an xmodmap on user-login? I've tried using ~/.xinitrc, ~/.session and just using a desktop autostart to no avail.
<lurklord> Is there a community or something about making custom kernels for ubuntu?
<arrdem> If I just open a terminal and load the xmodmap by hand it works fine ... until the system display locks at which point my changes get lost.
<k1l_> lurklord: what do you need?
<k1l_> lurklord: or why do you think the ubuntu kernel is not working?
<Peanut> Hi, my GeForce card seems to have died :-( I'm now running on Intel i6700k graphics, and Ubuntu 16.10 - and the graphics is very glitchy. How good are those drivers?
<k1l_> lurklord: start here if you really want to do the hassle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel
<kbob> arrdem: what mod did you change?
<lurklord> The last time I tried ubuntu 16.04 I was stuck using the radeon driver, I needed a custom kernel to be able to use amdgpu on my graphics card.
<lurklord> My graphics card is GCN 1.0 I think and you have to do something before compiling the kernel to be able to use amdgpu.
<k1l_> lurklord: did amd add support for amdgpu for gcn1 in the meantime?
<arrdem> kbob: mod? I'm not sure what you're referring to. I'm just trying to get control and capslock swapped :P
<Bashing-om> Peanut: What is the hardware/driver(s) ? Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' .. and how did you install the nVidia driver ?
<k1l_> lurklord: you can have the 4.8 kernel and xorg rom 16.10 in 16.04 lts.
<lurklord> Nice, I think I'm going to switch now.
<k1l_> !rollinghwe | lurklord
<ubottu> lurklord: Since the release of 16.04.2, the setup for the !HWE kernel has changed. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<fiat> hello.  Very new to ubuntu.  Runnign newest 32 bit version on older 2006 macbook pro.  One issue I have is that computer constantly runs HOT with fans going fast - and thats with no activity other than having browser open and irc.  Any advice please?
<Peanut> Bashing-om: http://loopy.jive.nl/~boven/lshw_-C_display.txt
<Peanut> Bashing-om: the NVIDIA card is no longer in the machine (won't power on with the card installed). The drivers were installed through 'additional drives', it seems I was running nvidia-367, but that card is toast. :-(
<Bashing-om> Peanut: Yuk, no nVidia card there . what shows ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' ?
<Peanut> Bashing-om: the Nvidia card is dead, gone, not physically in the machine anymore. I'll see if I can get a new one after the weekend. What I'm trying to find out is if there is a way to make my HD530 / i6700k graphics a bit less glitchy.
<Bashing-om> Peanut: Never the mind for seeing what is not installed . -- so as we have no nVida card .. what now is the issue as the driver is installed for the Intel dispaly .
<Peanut> Bashing-om: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530  [8086:1912] (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<arrdem> Update: installing gnome-tweak-tool and using that to get a control/capslock swap "just worked" despite the fact that all the other stuff I tried should have worked >.>
<arrdem> Thanks all
<Bashing-om> Peanut: I be slow on the uptake here . Did not comprehend that Intel is the only display . I do not hav a lot of experience with Intel // but is the config file for optimus still in place ? what returns ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ?
<Peanut> Bashing-om: No such file or directory.
<Peanut> I never used 'optimus', always had the monitor directly on the gfx card until today.
<Bashing-om> Peanut: K, how new is this box ? do we have an old driver ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' still installed ?
<hardest> Starting session c1 of user gdm. Started User manager for UID 121. stucked on this when booting my laptop]
<Peanut> Bashing-om: It's running 16.10, all packages updated today. dpkg says: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1
<Peanut> The box is about a year old, recently upgraded it to 16.10
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-inte 16.10
<ubottu> '16.10' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-inte yaketty
<ubottu> 'yaketty' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zest
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-inte yakkety
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-inte does not exist in yakkety
<hardest> Starting session c1 of user gdm. Started User manager for UID 121. stucked on this when booting my laptop.. any1?
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel yakkety
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 754 kB, installed size 3360 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; x32)
<nullsign> Anyone bored and want a puzzle to solve with a tool?
<MonkeyDust> nullsign  simply ask your ubuntu question
<nullsign> It's not an ubuntu question it's a singe tool
<hardest> not that simple sometimes you got ignored :/
<nullsign> csvtool - the one included with ubuntu doesn't seem to work when you have it call a function using the call command for it
<MonkeyDust> nullsign  how is your question ubuntu related?
<nullsign> Was looking for confirmation I'm right
<npco> anyone know of a text to talk program?
<nullsign> Not sure if something broke with it or bash itself
<MonkeyDust> npco  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<Bashing-om> Peanut: I do not know - but we can try reinstalling the X stack and see if that makes a diffeence ??
<Peanut> Bashing-om: Thanks for your help so far. If you "do not know", I think I prefer not to start re-installing packages.
<Bashing-om> Peanut: Uh Huh, agreed, best await those with Intel experience - if ya got to time and inclination .
<Peanut> I haven't been able to find bug reports listing glitchy graphics on this CPU - I wonder if my CPU might actually be dying/dead :-(
<tatertots> Peanut: are the graphics glitchy when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<Peanut> tatertots: Good one, let me try that... will be a few minutes to make a liveusb, no CD drive in this.
<Bashing-om> Peanut: Log files may give hints - /var/log/Xorg.0.log and in your home directory .xsession-errors , Also worth looking at is /var/log/gpu-manager.log .
<hardest> I cant definitively solve my problem to X server, gdm, lightdm whatever, trying to troubleshoot, any1 here?
<Seven_Six_Two> There's nearly 2K people "here". Your best bet is to fully describe your problem, as well as everything that you've tried. Including pastebins of relevant logs, errors, or config files would also help.
<hardest> Seven_Six_Two: sure, Ive posted my tries right above.
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry. I just read back, and still don't understand your problem.
<texla> Problems with grub-pc here is a pastebin window..http://paste.ubuntu.com/24120026/..describing error when trying to reinstall
<Seven_Six_Two> "starting session c1 of user gdm" doesn't mean anything to me.
<Seven_Six_Two> is gdm failing to start your desktop?
<Seven_Six_Two> what is c1
<hardest> Seven_Six_Two: cant boot using even gdm and lightdm
<hardest> 16.04
<Seven_Six_Two> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics/760935#760935
<Seven_Six_Two> hardest, someone else got same error, and reported that this fixed it for them
<Seven_Six_Two> do you have nvidia driver installed?
<alkisg> texla: didn't you manage to replace that "o" with zero?
<alkisg> texla: $ grep GRUB_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<alkisg> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<alkisg> texla: you have GRUB_DEFAULT=o there, not 0
<alkisg> texla: you need to do sudo nano /etc/default/grub, and fix it
<Peanut> And probably run update-grub after changing that file?
<Peanut> *twiddles thumbs* 9 more minutes for my Ubuntu ISO download..
<alkisg> apt-get install -f will install grub, it's in failed to configure state now, so it will run update-grub on postinst...
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a 15.10 installation, and I want to upgrade it to 16.04
<batobin> hello, can anyone help an openbox noob here??
<Guy1524> in the command line, when I type do-release-upgrade it fails saying the required dependency apt is not installed
<liqoert> so I want to draw a pyramid inside prism? how do i do that? which software?
<alkisg> Guy1524: and is it? dpkg -l apt
<liqoert> three pyramids, as i can't visualize it in 3d
<infowolfe_> anybody know where I'd go to get ahold of the systemd maintainers?
<Guy1524> alkisg: I searched it on google and found this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/765648/upgrading-from-15-10-to-16-04-apt-not-installed
<Guy1524> im running an apt-get upgrade atm so I cant check
<alkisg> You can run dpkg -l apt in another tab
<alkisg> I'm sure it's installed if you can run apt-get update :)
<Guy1524> oh
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> oh, duh
<Guy1524> lol
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: I would rather accept that in 15.10 the software repository no longer exist - nopt that apt is missing . There is a EOL upgrade procedure .
<Guy1524> k
<Bashing-om> !eol | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> to be honest it's still here : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Guy1524> thanks
<Lope> where is the desktop iso dir? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/
<alkisg> Lope: well, if you google "download 16.04.2" you'll find it first, but here's one dir for it: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<bekks> Lope: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/current/
<Lope> alkisg: thanks!
<Lope> bekks: thanks but i don't want the daily live stuff
<Lope> I was really just after the MD5SUMS
<bekks> Lope: thats the desktop iso you asked for.
<Peanut> Soo.. I'm now running 16.04LTS from USB ISO, and the video glitchiness is mostly gone, whereas my 16.10 install is pretty trippy to try and use.
<bekks> Lope: "daily" contains latest release and all patches until today. Exactly what release plus sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade; will give you.
<Lope> bekks: yes I know. but last time I checked it's an insecure download.
<bekks> Lope: insecure download?
<Peanut> Ugh, scratch that.. it's getting glitchy, too. Perhaps I'm going to need a new PC :-(
<Lope> Oh, i just checked. Now I see the SHA256SUMS are included.
<msdc> i can not disconnect  Openconnect   please help
<Lope> Previously there were none for the daily builds.
<OerHeks> Lope, there always have been.
<Lope> So I just got the release again.
<mau> Hello
<bekks> Lope: Sounds like you checked decades ago.
<Lope> No I checked about 2 months ago
<OerHeks> drunk-talk
<Lope> But perhaps I downloaded from some other mirror that excluded them...
<msdc> how to disconnect  OpenConnect   ?
<Lope> Does the ubuntu installer have an option to install with full disk encryption?
<ioria> i'd say yes
<texla> Bashing-om, I have searched and changed the default entry to 0 to O to "Ubuntu" and still getting the same error..I have Linux Lite on sda3 is it possibly interfering with /etc/default/grub
<liqoert> https://www.learner.org/interactives/geometry/pyramids/ i can't see the image in between the four arrows?
<bekks> Lope: No.
<bekks> Lope: You'd need the server iso to do so.
<liqoert> is it due to lack of javascript/ or java/
<liqoert> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<liqoert> what's misssing guys? Can you play that thing?
<liqoert> Rotate the prism direction by clicking and dragging the shape or by clicking on the arrows in the corners. Stop the rotation by clicking on the shape itself. but there is no prism?
<OerHeks> liqoert, works fine here, chrome 56
<ioria> liqoert, with ff too
<Bashing-om> texla: Maybe then it is Linux Lite that has boot control, and ya need to look at that boot config ??
<liqoert> ioria: yeah i use firefox ? does it work for you ?
<ioria> liqoert, yup
<liqoert> can you send me a pic ioria
<liqoert> of the bottom page, tat image
<bekks> liqoert: Which browser are you using?
<liqoert> firefox obviously,everyone use that
<bekks> Chrome works for me.
 * DArqueBishop doesn't use Firefox.
<bekks> And the CSS says its using HTML5, AFAIK.
<texla> Bashing-om, Linuxlite had control before i installed grub-pc now my menu has Ubuntu on top and boots..I can no longer boot into sda3 only sda6
<ioria> liqoert, https://imgur.com/delete/f44tsDEqWPlGaJb
<liqoert> bekks with chrome what else to install for flash ,say?
<bekks> liqoert: Nothing, PepperFlash is embedded.
<msdc> i can not  disconnect openconnect and i could find a tutorial for that in interent
<Bashing-om> texla: K. show me what we are working with partiton wise ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and we mount the partitions and go look'n for the bad entry .
<liqoert> I am upset it's not working only for me
<bekks> liqoert: So try using Chrome then.
<ioria> liqoert, what card and module loaded ?
<liqoert> nvidia graphics card, module? what's that
<Lope> The ubuntu installer offers LVM with encryption
<Lope> but it defaults to EXT4
<Lope> I want XFS
<ioria> liqoert, nouveau, proprietary ? the driver ...
<liqoert> noveau
<bekks> Lope: So use the server ISO and setup partitioning and filesystems manually.
<ioria> liqoert, lspci -k | grep VGA
<ioria> liqoert, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<texla> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/CrctKUQi
<ioria> liqoert, flash not required ( i have it disabled)
<liqoert> https://ptpb.pw/SSZA I also don't know for use which graphics driver software i am using
<liqoert> https://ptpb.pw/ww7u
<ioria> liqoert,  can you paste   xrandr --listproviders
<k1l_> liqoert: you are using radeon. which is fine for that older card, iirc.
<Bashing-om> texla: sda3 is set as the booting system. so what is on sda3 ' sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/looksee ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/issue ' . A one liner return .
<liqoert> https://ptpb.pw/y-Jj
<ioria> liqoert,  i thin you're using intel right now
<liqoert> the software , or the hardware driver?
<bekks> liqoert: thats the same. :)
<ioria> liqoert,  both
<texla> Bashing-om, I lost the connect was you please send the command again
<liqoert> how do you deal with the privacy issues in chrome?
<bekks> I dont have privacy issues in Chrome.
<liqoert> incongnito mode is not sufficient, I am talking of cookies, tracking by google,etc
<Bashing-om> texla: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/looksee ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/issue .
<k1l_> liqoert: its your choice to use chrome. there is chromium or firefox (or others). so if you dont trust google, then dont use it
<ioria> liqoert,  not sure, but it's basically an .mp4 video ... can you play mp4 video in general ?
<liqoert> yes youtube-dl from internet, and without internet too
<liqoert> btw with chromium too i get teh same thing, not image, of triangle or pyramid
<ioria> liqoert,  https://www.learner.org/interactives/geometry/pyramids/video/tri-pyramid_fold-anim.mp4
<msdc> how to stop  openconnect     ?
<bekks> msdc: What is "openconnect"?
<ioria> liqoert,  can you watch it ?
<liqoert> yes
<msdc> i  once use it  and when i turn on my laptop it uses  it  and i can not stop it
<ioria> liqoert,  weird
<FinalX> hmm, on 16.04, I can't get smbd to start as a service even though if I run "smbd -i -s /etc/samba/smb.conf", it starts and works just perfectly. systemctl enable'd it, systemctl status smdb shows it started but then nothing. process just exits without anything in the log and isn't running afterwards
<FinalX> anyone got any idea why?
<bekks> msdc: And what is it?
<FinalX> seems like starting through systemctl doesn't use /etc/samba/smb.conf even though that's the default config file o.O
<msdc> OpenConnect is an SSL VPN client initially created to support Cisco's AnyConnect SSL VPN.
<msdc> http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/
<bekks> msdc: Are you connected to the internet using openconnect right now?
<msdc> yes
<ioria> liqoert,  what's your ff version  ?
<bekks> msdc: Then you need to disconnect that connection.
<texla> Bashing-om, mount: mount point /mnt/looksee does not exist
<texla> cat: /mnt/looksee/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<liqoert> https://www.learner.org/interactives/geometry/pyramids/
<liqoert> Mozilla Firefox 51.0.1 sorry
<msdc> yh
<bekks> msdc: what does "yh" mean?
<FinalX> hm, smbd wont even start with the default config
<msdc> yes
<FinalX> or rather, immediately exits after starting succesfully, leaving nothing useful in any log
<k1l_> liqoert: "apt policy firefox ubuntu-restricted-extras | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<bekks> FinalX: Exiting from what?
<bekks> FinalX: A service doesnt spend much time with processing when starting it :)
<liqoert> http://termbin.com/h6lc
<FinalX> bekks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24120509/
<k1l_> liqoert: btw, any reason you run a 32bit OS? your cpu should be 64bit if it got dual graphic
<liqoert> no it's slower on 64bit
<FinalX> bekks: but then afterwards, smbd isn't running at all. just exits like it's not even seeing the config. starting it manually with smbd -i -s /etc/samba/smb.conf works just fine.
<bekks> FinalX: It tells you its started.
<liqoert> ubuntu consumes a lot of resources
<k1l_> liqoert: no
<liqoert> on laptop I use 32
<liqoert> why not, there is nothing wrong with it
<k1l_> liqoert: that is false
<liqoert> but many people do use 32 bit
<k1l_> liqoert: because google doesnt make chrome for 32bit anymore.
<FinalX> also, /var/lob/samba/smbd/ exists, but is empty. syslog doesn't really show anything either.
<k1l_> liqoert: that is wrong, too.
<Bashing-om> texla: My bad , make up the mount point .' sudo  mkdir /mnt/looksee ' .
<liqoert> ff is 32 bit though
<k1l_> liqoert: 32bit is deprecated. there are some people who still repeat the wrong myths like "32bit is for systems with less than 4 gb ram."
<k1l_> liqoert: if your cpu is 64bit, use 64bit os.
<liqoert> why? is it because of that, that I experience those things? how come
<terroirinanus> poop
<FinalX> I could swear there was supposed to be a samba file in /etc/default/ though.. and there isn't
<liqoert> terroirinanus: don't drop your poop here
<k1l_> liqoert: i just saw it in the pastebin and thought i should tell you that. you talked about google chrome before, and there is none for 32bit anymore.
<FinalX> ubuntuception..
<ioria> liqoert,  it's just an idea.. you can start ff from terminal with its url and lookd for errors :  firefox https://www.learner.org/interactives/geometry/pyramids/
<olmari> if anyone asks, I recommend 64-bit too on 64-bit computers, but if a user doesn't want to, or even doesn't know and see any diffirentce, then his/hers problem to use whatever-bit ;P
<texla> Bashing-om, bash: sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> texla: Huh ? Valod .. my results " sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee >> ls -al /mnt >> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root  4096 Mar  5 15:10 looksee " .
<Bashing-om> valid*
<basketball> i spent a lot of time setting up my google calendar... is there a way to sync it with ubuntu keeping the colors intact
<hima> hi every one
<hima> i had finished installing edubuntu
<hima> any suggestion
<bekks> hima: On what?
<olmari> hima: congrats and have a beer? :D
<liqoert> ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.
<hima> the best use of edubuntu
<pavlos> FinalX, samba config is in /etc/samba/smb.conf  ... test it with testparm
<bekks> hima: Why did you choose edubuntu? :)
<terroirinanus> 'win 3
<liqoert> how does ubuntu deal with partial updates , if i update, install soething and then apt upgrade? doesn't it create inconsistency
<bekks> liqoert: No. Ubuntu uses a sane package management system.
<liqoert> btw, i will just remove the config of firefox from ~/ and then just reinstall it
<hima> no beer my dear
<olmari> liqoert: nope... in general packages have depencies, with version info
<liqoert> what do you mean "sane"
<bekks> liqoert: "it doesnt let you create an inconsistency".
<hima>  i am interested using it as LTSP server
<k1l_> hima: start using it. look at the ubuntu repos if you need software
<terroirinanus> repos...inanus
<alkisg> hima: don't use edubuntu, it's deprecated. Use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp
<k1l_> terroirinanus: please keep this channel for ubuntu support only.
<alkisg> hima: I suggest ubuntu-mate, but other ubuntu flavors work fine too
<FinalX> pavlos: the CONFIG is fine, it starts just fine when I type "smbd", it goes to daemon mode and works fine. Started through systemd it does not, so I'm guessing systemd is to blame.
<liqoert> also imgur doesn't work it says== Your image failed to upload , so loading images too is difficult
<k1l_> liqoert: the packagemanagment keeps track of dependencies. but not if you install stuff on your own.
<liqoert> apt update;apt install xxx;apt upgrade; that's what I do
<alkisg> hima: there's also a dedicated #ltsp channel, type `/join #ltsp` to come there
<bekks> liqoert: Thats fine.
<liqoert> I did install stuff "on my own" several times
<k1l_> liqoert: why install first before running all updates?
<liqoert> yeah mistake, learnt
<bekks> liqoert: "install on your own" means "install without using apt or apt-get"
<olmari> k1l_: should really matter even in this context :)
<liqoert> why would I do that
<k1l_> liqoert: because the apt install will use the new dependencies anyway.
<bekks> liqoert: Technically, you can. It's not advisable, but possible.
<pavlos> FinalX, I think samba is restarted as sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<liqoert> yeah, I did pip install sometihng I think, and that too with sudo
<liqoert> but that has nothing to do with the image upload not workig on imgur.com
<k1l_> liqoert: which is the "manual" or 3rd aprty install. ubuntu ships a lot of python packages already
<k1l_> liqoert: image upload works in general on ubuntu. so we need more deatails on what is exactly going wrong on your system
<liqoert> when I !yt search in duckduckgo and get https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=skfk this shows a plain WHITE youtube page, and nothing else, so yeah youtube too is fucked up, but youtube.com directly does work fine
<FinalX> pavlos: trust me, I know how to start it.. :)
<k1l_> liqoert: can you please run a clean profile on firefox wihtout your addons?
<liqoert> sudo pip install jupyter ,etc sympy etc are what I installed
<FinalX> pavlos: that just calls systemd, and that shows the behaviour I posted earlier and does what I posted before
<liqoert> what's runnig a clean profile?
<pavlos> FinalX, ok I missed the previous posts
<u_u> hi im trying to purge a ppa from my system but ppa-purge is saying it cant find the package list for the ppa, what should i do?
<k1l_> liqoert: some addons are making webpages unusable. i dont know what addons you run on firefox
<liqoert> how do I run a "clean profile"
<alkisg> u_u: did you delete the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list and ran apt-get update file before running ppa-purge?
<liqoert> I run many, yeah,  I will disable them all, I thought you meant firefox --ProfileManager or something
<u_u> @alkisg: no
<liqoert> no lol I don't have any , it's clean
<alkisg> u_u: what's the output of `sudo apt-get update`, and which ppa do you want to remove?
<alkisg> u_u, Put the result to pastebin
<k1l_> liqoert: https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Install-and-Update/Use-the-Profile-Manager-to-create-and-remove-Firefox-profiles/ta-p/2914
<basketball> anyone?
<liqoert> yeah, I do use random spoofer
<liqoert> it's spoofs my OS, I have been using it eaerlier too , i don't think tht was the cause
<bekks> liqoert: Try disabling it and doublecheck.
<u_u> @alkisg: here is the output of sudo apt-get update: https://hastebin.com/etogajuxat.rb, the ppa im trying to remove is the gnome3-team ppa
<k1l_> liqoert: again: try without your spoofer/privacy stuff. it works for all other users than you
<Bashing-om> texla: Been too long .. how ya doing ?
<alkisg> u_u: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<u_u> @alkisg: that worked, thanks
<alkisg> np
<liqoert> yeah youtube works after that , but the pyramid link is still the same
<u_u> does anyone know what to do when you get missing icons in programs and it shows i little window with a red x?
<texla> Bashing-om, No luck Mkdir cannot create director file exist etc
<Bashing-om> texla: Yeah, if the directory is made, can not remake it again . what returns ' ls -al /mnt/ ' . so we can move on .
<ddqd> hello :)
<streetwitch_> I'm trying to run a server on port 80 in Ubuntu.  Trouble is something I don't know what is taking it up.  Is there a way to free up port 80 for my server?
<streetwitch_> It is a python web server btw
<HueLord3000> Jahey
<texla> Bashing-om, Ls -al /mnt Invalid "a"
<ikonia> streetwitch_: why do you think something is taking it up
<streetwitch_> Because it runs fine on my cloud server, and on my personal machine I have to switch the port from 80 to something else nothing is using
<ddqd> can anyone help me real quick? I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.10 on a hp omni 10 tablet. I got the base system installed and touchscreen working, the only issue is wifi now. i've tried to figure out my wifi chipset but lspci doesn't show any wifi hardwar. the weird thing is that when i boot remix OS (android), then wifi works, but not the touchscreen. now i was wondering if i can get wifi working on ubuntu
<ikonia> streetwitch_: why are you switching the port
<ikonia> are you getting some sort of error / warning ?
<streetwitch_> ikonia, no error I can see
<liqoert> I did clear the profile still teh same thing
<ikonia> streetwitch_: so why are you swithing the port, what made you do that
<Bashing-om> texla: Yuk ! .. What operating system are you on ? ls -al is surely valid in linux .
<liqoert> maybe it willl work on 64 bit
<texla> Bashing-om, Ubuntu-16.04
<streetwitch_> ikonia, it works on port 80 on the cloud server, and the port doesn't work locally
<ikonia> streetwitch_: define doesn't work
<streetwitch_> ikonia, I get a nothing is there 404 error
<Bashing-om> texla: K. then os there not a return ' ls -al ' ?
<ikonia> streetwitch_: you get what ?
<ikonia> streetwitch_: you mean you get a web page saying 404 page not found
<streetwitch_> Yup
<Bashing-om> texla: os/is*
<streetwitch_> But if I set the python server to another port like 8000, I get to my website
<ikonia> streetwitch_: is the server actually running ?
<streetwitch_> Yes
<texla> Bashing-om, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo ls -al
<texla> total 472
<texla> drwxr-xr-x 45 ray  ray   12288 Mar  5 15:27 .
<streetwitch_> But it can't talk on port 80
<ikonia> it seems an odd thing to do "I get a 404 - I'll switch the port" it suggests there is something you are not telling me that made you think to switch the port
<streetwitch_> ikonia, a friend told me to try
<Bashing-om> texla: So then ls works . next is to see the created mount point . now do ' ls -al /mnt/ '
<ikonia> streetwitch_: is the pythin web server running when it's configured to use port 80
<streetwitch_> I think so
<ikonia> streetwitch_: you need to know, not think
<streetwitch_> Well then yes
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<streetwitch_> Because it works on port 5001
<ikonia> yeah, I'm done
<ikonia> you're not listening and giving bad info
<ikonia> I asked if it's running when it's configured on port 80
<streetwitch_> Ooh!
<streetwitch_> Yes it is running when it is configured on port 80
<ikonia> someone else can work it through with you
<streetwitch_> But I can't connect to the site
<streetwitch_> You don't want to help?
<ikonia> no
<streetwitch_> lol
<streetwitch_> Do you know how to check if anything else is running on port 80?
<bekks> sudo lsof -i
<texla> Bashing-om, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo ls -al /mnt
<texla> [sudo] password for ray:
<texla> total 128
<texla> drwxr-xr-x  23 root root  4096 Mar  5 15:06 .
<streetwitch_> I don't see anything running on port 80
<Bashing-om> texla: Pastebin that ' ls -al /mnt/ ' .
<OerHeks> streetwitch_, how about your port 5001 ?
<kernel_panic> Where can I find the preseed file that is generated on Ubuntu 16.04 upon installation? Is it a single file or a set of files?
<hima>  /join #pfsense
<hima>  /join ##pfsense
<texla> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24120777/
<streetwitch_> 5001?
<streetwitch_> Yeah I can get it to work on that port
<streetwitch_> It really isn't a bad problem right now
<streetwitch_> I just makes me mad
<Bashing-om> texla: Yukkie ! I have no idea of what you have dome or how you arrived at /mnt containing the root file system . But it scars me to no end .
<Bashing-om> done*
<Anonano> trusty is a flavor of ubuntu correct? because thats what i installed on my chromebook via crouton method
<k1l_> Anonano: its a release name of ubuntu
<bekks> !trusty | Anonano
<ubottu> Anonano: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<texla> Bashing-om, If i go to gparted and delete sda3 will it also delete that grub then I can straight out ubuntu menu and reinstall Linuxlite
<bekks> texla: No, it will not magically delete your grub entries in your existing other installation.
<W4sp> What's the best way to request a .deb to the Ubuntu repository? I would like to see elm MUA available in userland.
<k1l_> !motu | W4sp
<ubottu> W4sp: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<W4sp> Grand. ta muchly
<k1l_> W4sp: but requesting is always a bit difficult. there needs to be someone who does the maintainer work. so either you, or the dev of that software or someone else.
<W4sp> The issue here is that it is well known in BSD distros but elm is somewhat outside the mainstream and cli, hence may not appeal to many Ubuntu GUInians.
<W4sp> k1l_: MOTU: Sounds like 'by invitation only'. Similar to Amex black card.
<nubfilter> anyone know why theme behavior is so inconsistent in gnome 3? I used gnome-tweak-tool but only some apps are fully themed correctly, others half way, and firefox not at all. did I break something?
<mahakal> guys i have installed android studio
<mahakal> would i have to install NDK separately
<mahakal> ?
<OerHeks> nubfilter, maybe it is the theme, or maybe you need to logout/login again
<mahakal> running ubuntu 16.04
<nubfilter> OerHeks I did a logout and also a reboot
<nubfilter> I turned on "Global Dark Theme" but firefox is still all white
<OerHeks> mahakal, maybe this answer is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/837847/how-to-install-android-ndk
<OerHeks> nubfilter,  maybe firefox uses its own theme, set it to use system theme ?
<CarlFK> how do I get the grub menu to show up and wait?  something in /etc/default/grub  what does this mean?  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<EriC^^> CarlFK: comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<mahakal> OerHeks: that does not answer the question if i have to intall ndk explicitly or it comes with Android sdk
<mahakal> ?
<texla> Bashing-om, mount: /dev/sda3 is already mounted or /mnt busy
<texla>        /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /mnt
<CarlFK> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> CarlFK: np
<OerHeks> mahakal, yes, i think so, check with the android channel to be sure.
<mahakal> ok
<Bashing-om> texla: Well, would the system lie to you ? .. what is it now that you are up to ?
<tubal> Hi. I'm wondering if there's a command that show what package provides a certain file, e.g. /var/lib/foo. Does such a command exist?
<EriC^^> tubal: yes, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<tubal> EriC^^, Ah! I will try that, thanks.
<EriC^^> tubal: or apt-file /path/to/file for stuff that's not on your own system yet
<EriC^^> tubal: np
<tubal> EriC^^, Right, It's all coming back to me now... I'm a user from way back, but I've forgotten so much.
<texla> Bashing-om, System lie "no" only trying to get into sda3 to look at the grub menu...I do not care if sda3 ends up deleted I have info I need on my desktop
<nikre> how can i avoid one ntfs partition showing up on desktop for mount? say dev/sdb2
<phil_> hi y'all
<Bashing-om> texla: well. pastebin ' mount ' . Let's see what is actually mounted. Then we see about mounting the sda3 partition .
<phil_> hey well yeaH
<phil_> watch this .
<OerHeks> nikre, sure, open 'disks', choose partition, edit mount options
<phil_> mount /tmp /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<nikre> OerHeks, that is gnome feature i guess, any way for xfce4?
<phil_> mknod /dev/random
<phil_> chmod 007 /dev/urandom
<phil_> find
<hggdh> phil_: what is it you are trying to do?
<phil_> make a page
<texla> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/0v2VNTeY..very long file
<hggdh> phil_: a page of what?
<phil_> page cache kernel memory management
<OerHeks> nikre, if it does not come with a disks util, install it?
<phil_> 10-24 killibyte-s each
<hggdh> phil_: and, if I am ask, what does it have to do with this channel?
<S0bait> Hey
<S0bait> I have added my ssh key to the agent, but i am asked for ssh key passphrase every time I git clone, why is that/
<S0bait> I followed these steps: https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_16.04&p=ssh&f=7
<dust> deja dub dosnt backup anymore... it restarts again and again and asks in between after pw and even switching on remember pw dosnt help... so its critical to not have a working backup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nikre> yeah OerHeks, on it. tyvm
<OerHeks> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> !info gnome-disk
<ubottu> Package gnome-disk does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> ..
<S0bait> Fixed it, used a different method and it worked.
<S0bait> followed this: http://serverfault.com/questions/672346/straight-forward-way-to-run-ssh-agent-and-ssh-add-on-login-via-ssh but I do not know how I will get this working on startup everytime
<Bashing-om> texla: So far I do not see a thing wrong with what is mounted . You are booting sda6 . I am taking a 2nd look .
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<kernel_panic> Does anyone know how to generate a preseed file from a previously installed Ubuntu 16.04?
<texla> Bashing-om, Yes booting sda6 which cat /etc/issue says 16.04.2lts
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<noraatepernos> Is it possible to have RSAAuth…, PubkeyAuth… and PasswordAuth simultaneously with sshd?  I have a user that I would like to give ssh access to but via user/pass while the rest of us use rsa.
<Guest2438> im so helpless
<Bashing-om> texla: So, run terminal command ' sudo umount /mnt ' . Now show me in a pastebin ' ls -al /mnt ' .
<ikonia> Guest2438: how did you install ubuntu on the chromebook
<texla> Bashing-om, sudo: unmount: command not found
<newone1> hi, i downloaded ubuntu desktop 64bit 16.04.2 and created usb with rufus as described in ubuntu downloading page. but when i boot with that usb, i see orange screen with two icons in down, and then screen goes black and pc halted. please help me
<ikonia> umount
<ikonia> not unmount
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<ikonia> Guest2438: how did you install ubuntu on the chromebook
<Bashing-om> texla: the command is ' umount ' no "n" in umount . Do not feel bad ! .. the non n messes with a lot of people's ,inds .
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<Guest2438> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<Guest2438> NICE FUKING SUPPORT
<inisheer> First time ubuntu.....
<texla> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/BL3mHBjT
<trehaha> Hello everyone, i got a problem here and i need help please, i installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a Chromebook Pixel 2013, can't control keyboard backlight, can anyone help me set it up?
<texla> Bashing-om, umount: /mnt: not mounted
<Bashing-om> texla: I am trying to wrap my head around how you could have minted "root" to the mount point /mnt . Trying to think my way through this .
<Bashing-om> minted/mounted*
<Bashing-om> texla: In small steps . Follow my lead exactly ; working from booted sda6 !. ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee/ ; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/looksee/etc/issue ' . what returns from that ls -al /mnt/looksee/etc/issue ?
<newone1> hi, i downloaded ubuntu desktop 64bit 16.04.2 and created usb with rufus as described in ubuntu downloading page. but when i boot with that usb, i see orange screen with two icons in down, and then screen goes black and pc halted. please help me
<k1l_> newone1: press a key on that purple screen with the 2 white sympbols
<newone1> k1l_: which key?
<k1l_> newone1: any
<newone1> k1l_: and if that does not help?
<k1l_> newone1: after that it will ask for the language etc. some video cards do need a special setting after that, like nomodeset
<newone1> k1l_: i think i tried to press up/down arrow keys, but it still goes black, i am using nvidia gtx 970
<k1l_> hit enter or space
<newone1> k1l_: but let me try it again, i will be back here if it does not work.
<Bashing-om> texla: It is not rocket science . Where have I lost you at ?
<S0bait> How can I add this eval `keychain --eval id_rsa` to my bashrc from a bashscript?
<Anonano> how do i find better channels for xchat? maybe like a cat. list? or chatrooms for my area? some interesting topics
<texla> Bashing-om, Sorry spouse threated to throw out meal if computer was not layed down
<bazhang> Anonano, better first get hexchat
<bazhang> Anonano, then /msg alis list searchterm
<S0bait> I think the problem is that it is evaluating at the moment and redirecting the output of the eval to bashrc
<bazhang> Anonano, #hexchat is there once you get it
<Anonano> k let me try, thanx
<bazhang> np
<Anonano> just made the  switch to linux. 99.5% noob here. so bare with me if my questions are completely ridiculous  to some
<bazhang> Anonano, probably a idea to check the ubuntu manual pdf and the wiki
<bazhang> !manual | Anonano
<ubottu> Anonano: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> texla: Ho Kay . Know that feeling well . My other half sometimes expresses the animosity toward my computer .//   Timely interaction here is expected . I have lots to do and keep me occupied . waiting on you is taking away from others support .
<bazhang> !rute | Anonano and these
<ubottu> Anonano and these: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<Anonano> saving now!
<k1l_> Anonano: to search for other channels on this irc network better use alis. but in general better use hexchat instead of xchat, since xchat isnt maintained anymore and hexchat is the new project.
<k1l_> !alis | Anonano
<ubottu> Anonano: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bazhang> Anonano, there are aslo ubuntuforums online and askubuntu.com
<MartinMaester> woo i'm on win10
<newone1> k1l_: it goes further
<newone1> k1l_: but when i click on install ubuntu. it goes black screen again and pc halted
<mahakal> Guys the package "android" in ubuntu ? what does it for ? i have insstalled it.But typing "android" does not start anything
<mahakal> ?
<bazhang> !info android
<ubottu> android (source: android): android Ubuntu Touch images. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20160330-0939-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 307811 kB, installed size 656106 kB
<Anonano> where do i go for alis
<bazhang> Anonano, you type it right here
<texla> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/jZ2vEQC5
<mahakal> ubottu: haha
<Anonano> nvm
<bazhang> mahakal, its for ubuntu touch items
<Bashing-om> texla: Look'n .
<bazhang> mahakal, thats a bot
<mahakal> bazhang: how can i see its files
<bazhang> mahakal, tell us your goal
<S0bait> Anyone? I need to dynamically redirect the word, not the output of "eval `keychain --eval id_rsa`
<S0bait> " to bashrc
<S0bait> 6:34
<S0bait> or in otherwords, can i write eval `keychain --eval id_rsa` to my bashrc using redirection withot actually running it
<newone1> guys i can't install ubuntu 16.04.2, pc goes black screen and halted when i click install ubuntu from bootable usb
<Bashing-om> texla: Outstanding ! .. So far soo good . Now what release is this ' cat /mnt/looksee/etc/issue ' ?
<bazhang> newone1, looks like a failed usb stick 'burn'
<bazhang> newone1, how did you get the iso on it
<bazhang> newone1, did you unpack the iso onto the usb
<newone1> bazhang: i created usb with rufus exactly as described on ubuntu download page. and my usb is good. have created it twice for now
<mahakal> sorry guys my system hang uo
<mahakal> up*
<bazhang> newone1, so you have used it on other computers successfully
<mahakal> so bazhang: ubottu is a bot ..wow..like Google's Allo
<newone1> i don't know on other computers. i don't have other computer to test
<bazhang> mahakal, did you want to run android apps on ubuntu or what
<mahakal> yes,i want to install ubuntu-touch on my tablet..i just love ubuntu
<newone1> bazhang: i used this usb to install kali and ubuntu 16.04.00 on this computer
<bazhang> mahakal, there is #ubuntu-touch channel you know
<bazhang> newone1, why mention kali
<mahakal> bazhang: that is very inactive channel..
<bazhang> mahakal, then be patient
<S0bait> nevermind I figured it out
<newone1> bazhang: because i installed it few days ago and it gave no problem.
<S0bait> Thanks anyways :)
<mahakal> bazhang: how can i see the files installed by "android" package...I mean their location
<bazhang> newone1, which card, what drivers, how installed, and from which source
<bazhang> mahakal, ask the touch channel
<newone1> :/
<mahakal> ok going
<newone1> i am using nvidia gtx 970. dell t7500 workstation with 32gb ram
<bazhang> newone1, where did you install the drivers for that card from
<newone1> what???
<texla> Bashing-om, Linux Lite 2.8 LTS \n \l
<newone1> bazhang: am i giving an interview? lol.
<bazhang> newone1, the nvidia card
<newone1> bazhang: i am trying to install ubuntu. how can i install nvidia drivers???
<S0bait> So if anyone else wants to know, simply escape the ` using \
<bazhang> newone1, these are very standard questions on troubleshooting
<newone1> bazhang: you are asking wrong question, i am trying to install ubuntu. how am i suppose to install drivers before installing operating system?
<bazhang> newone1, so it's back to the usb stick then
<newone1> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> newone1, you say you have a successful kali install already, using that stick
<newone1> bazhang: yes
<Bashing-om> texla: So now we know that the Linux Lite install is on sda3 . What is the be your primary operating system ? The system that controlls booting .
<newone1> bazhang: also ubuntu 16.04.00
<bazhang> newone1, so you need to wipe it, and get the ubuntu iso on there properly as failures of this sort are clearly an issue with that
<newone1> bazhang: i did completely repartition my usb, and then used rufus
<bazhang> newone1, rufus is by no means foolproof
<mahakal> bazhang: after installing ubuntu 16.04 and upgrading it to 16.04.2 .i am having my system hang once in couple of hour.What does this mean??
<mahakal> i am runnign kali alongside
<newone1> bazhang: i also used win32diskimager on my windows to write it on usb, but same results.
<texla> Bashing-om, When laptop was set up Linux Lite was first and the grub menu was booting linux lite first.. Then installed Ubuntu and grub menu had Ubuntu in the 5 position...Wanting Ubuntu in 0 position was told to install grub-pc and set default to "ubuntu" which I have done and it boots first...Now I have no sda 3 booting and quiet splash not working
<EriC^^> texla: what do you mean by no sda 3 booting?
<EriC^^> sorry i'm late to the party :D
<texla> EriC^^, I can no longer open LinuxLite progran from grub menu
#ubuntu 2018-02-26
<macca> I think it just goes into sleep mode
<ubuntu1> TJ-:   I'm not very saavy with terminology but I'm just looking for a simple way to tab contents in a sub folder without puking it's content out into the place it's linked
<ubuntu1> The stupid sub dir only exists for organization , but is causing functional problems for apache
<TJ-> pirx: usually it's in the power settings, possibly via a battery icon in the taskbar
<macca> does anyone know how to change the firefox icon to the nice blue quantum one?
<macca> can anyone tell me where the launcher icons are set?
<cowsay> hey guys .. would someone be able to run an apt command for me?  I'm on Solus and do not have apt available but I need some package URLs  for my Ubuntu server which no longer has functioning networking
<cowsay> the command:  sudo apt-get -qq --print-uris install build-essential linux-headers-3.19.0-84-generic | cut -d\' -f 2 > urls.txt
<blitzkraft> macca: On the desktop, you can right click and set icon.
<macca> I need to put the icon on the desktop first it's using the old firefox icon after I updated to quantum
<macca> maybe drag it onto the desktop would that work?
<macca> Thanks for the answer btw :)
<brainwash> macca: check in /usr/share/applications
<macca> cheers
<brainwash> the quantum icon isn't blue though
<brainwash> that's the firefox nightly icon I think
<brainwash> see https://wiki.mozilla.org/Nightly
<TJ-> macca: I use this in the .desktop file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ymVrb3q8rm/
<TJ-> macca: I've got it installed at /opt/mozilla/firefox/nightly/ so adjust path to suit
<macca> The icons are in there but nothing in properties to change them
<TJ-> macca: you have to edit the .desktop file; it's with in /usr/share/applications/ /usr/local/share/applications/ or possibly $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<macca> many thanks
<macca> found it using "locate firefox.desktop"
<macca> thanks guys
<sere> im trying to point grub to my sd card since i cant boot from the bios : how can i find out the hardware address like (hd0, 0) of the sd.
<sere> that grub uses
<TJ-> sere: that depends on what order the system firmware/BIOS has listed the devices
<macca> gonna reboot to see if my fix worked brb
<macca> the blue icon is in Icon=/opt/firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default/default128.png
<bcx> I can't set sort-directories-first neither with a vendor override (org.gtk.Settings.FileChooser) nor with a dconf local profile keyfile (org/gtk/settings/file-chooser). Anyone managed to configure it with any technique or is it now only possible by using interactive/graphic applications ?
<sere> TJ- ok cool i will play with it.. all i need to do is boot it and im good.. i guess i could reinstall and boot off usb
<macca> wtg thanks guys it's lovely blue icon now :P
<TJ-> sere: does the system firmware not boot into GRUB on the SD card?
<macca> did you try holding down shift while you booted?
<macca> that should open grub I think
<TJ-> macca: it's Escape now, and it needs tapping not holding down (due to EFI)
<madara> hello
<macca> things change every blooming day lol
<macca> shift works for me
<TJ-> macca: it'll work on BIOS but not for EFI, whereas Escape works for both
<macca> ok thanks
<macca> never hurts to learn
<madara> can someone help me to use gnome on ubuntu, i don't now how to do it please
<TJ-> macca: this is because on a BIOS boot GRUB can directly read the I/O port where the keyboard status bits for Shift/Alt/Ctrl are stored to get their state, but EFI services don't provide that access
<TJ-> EFI only provides the option to read keyup/keydown events, not meta-keys
<macca> thanks
<OerHeks> bcx, there is such option, in 17.10/gnome
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/FiOcm
<madara> I don't know how KDE is running on my system
<bcx> OerHeks: indeed, what I am trying to do is to set it non-interactively and without gnome running, vendor override fail because it's a relocatable but dconf local override should do the work but strangely doesn't ...
<macca> madara you could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<madara> ok macca I will try it now, thnks
<OerHeks> bcx, those org. settings does not influence tty, you will need to do that manually
<macca> can anyone tell me if using /msg nickserve identify **** is a permanent thing here
<DiecastMessiah> macca: what IRC program ya using??
<OerHeks> macca, no. you need to identify any new session, else store it in your irc client
<macca> xchat
<OerHeks> ugh, xchat is old, no longer under development
<Guest52278> irssi reporting in
<jdr> HexChat is nice for a gui
<macca> any recommendations for something better?
<OerHeks> hexchat is a nice clone, indeed
<macca> I used to use mirc many years ago
<jdr> scripts/link-vmlinux.sh: line 70: 28146 Killed                  ${LD} ${LDFLAGS} -r -o ${1} ${objects}
<jdr> Makefile:1000: recipe for target 'vmlinux' failed
<jdr> make: *** [vmlinux] Error 137
<macca> haven't irced for years
<jdr> 3rd time ive tried compiling this kernel
<macca> seems to be working jdr :)
<DiecastMessiah> macca: ok not sure but i think it under the server connection window. there a place to put in you password.. and it will idetify everytime for you when you connect to freenode
<macca> thanks
<DiecastMessiah> If not there .. there maybe a place in the menu identiies
<macca> neither of which menu appears on this xchat lol I just installed it under xchat-gnome
<macca> needs a little exploring
<macca> I'm beginning to think I need a new client already this is slow as a wet weekend
<macca> but I guess it's working I'm beginning to learn not to try fixing things that work on ubuntu
<DiecastMessiah> is there servers?
<macca> nope it has Network
<macca> and under that is connect or disconnect
<macca> doesn't have a names list even
<jrgilman> Any recommendations for software that can recordto a GIF simply?
<DiecastMessiah> there should be a area with the freenode server.. could be settings or something .. but somewhere alone with the servers you can connect .. you should have a space to put a password
<macca> no worries it will turn up eventually
<DiecastMessiah> along**
<macca> wish it had a names list though
<macca> is kvirc any good?
<DiecastMessiah> I like Hex-chat.. but it seem to have freezing problems with channel that have alot of users ..
<macca> it only has a tiny window though doesn't it?
<macca> sort of like the old icq window
<TJ-> macca: if you're using xchat, then this might help. See the "Configuring Xchat and Connecting to a Server", right-side dialog... you'd put your nickserv identify password in the "Nickserv password" text box  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<macca> thanks
 * TJ- uses the ncurses based weechat
<DiecastMessiah> I just started with weechat today.. did i reinstall of everything.
<macca> I'll try rejoining and see what happens
<DiecastMessiah> oops i guess we are getting offtopic here
<macca> ok no worries it's done it all by itself
<DiecastMessiah> \m/ right on
<macca> :)
<macca> I remember back in the day when the lag was up to five minutes
<macca> still used it though
<macca> brb going to try a different client
<DiecastMessiah> ok so i think i getting a lead on my video problems..it seem i have the drivers working right nvidia-340 driver for a nvidia 310m chip .. it a optimus type.. but i been reading around and i think why some 3d acc stuff works and other don't is because it overwriting glib6 .. seems other had the problem even back on ubuntu 9 or 10... anyway https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vpd7dQXVPn/ i think this is wrong should
<DiecastMessiah> only be 2 things listed
<DiecastMessiah> if thats the case i have no idea what to do about it
<macca> oh well at least xchat works I tried two others one was like rocket science to get started and the other wouldn't start at all
<DualFailure> Hi There fellow humans
<DualFailure> I am writing to enquire upon the nature of my dual boot failure, could anyone offer some assistance?
<TJ-> Data! We need data! :)
<ExploitedKernel> Does anyone know if there should be any ports open on Ubuntu, that are not already defaulted blocked? like I know how Windows has port 445, unless its blocked. Does Ubuntu Have any that should be blocked?
<ExploitedKernel> and if so How to block them
<DiecastMessiah> ExploitedKernel: is for just normal desktop uses ?? or you running server or anything?
<joeb3_> ExploitedKernel: use ufw.  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-an-ubuntu-and-debian-cloud-server
<ExploitedKernel> Just running in as a Desktop
<joeb3_> desktops can use gufw.
<DiecastMessiah> ExploitedKernel: k well if you have a router i would just make sure there are no open or forward ports..
<ExploitedKernel> k
<ExploitedKernel> k
<DiecastMessiah> I am not 100% you may want a software firewall to.. but I trust my hardware firewall
<macca_> looks like I'm doomed to use xchat nothing else seems to work lol
<joeb3_> macca_: hexchat?
<DiecastMessiah> when you are installing the different programs are you using apt-get in termial or the ubuntu software thing
<macca_> had some problems getting hexchat to work, I'm feeling too lazy to work it out
<macca_> perhaps tomorrow will do hehe
<macca_> this is working at least I just miss the name list for some reason
<TJ-> macca_: it won't help, not with over 1400 users in here!
<macca_> aaaaah good point
<Bashing-om> macca_: Confortable in terminal ? try the irssi irc client .
<DiecastMessiah> with x-chat i think there is a button that pops up a window with the users .. but yeah it not very helpful you see the userlist anyway
<macca_> I will check it out Bashing but later on it's time for dinner almost
<macca_> yeah I can live without it
<dassouki> is virtual box still the best vm to try ubuntu on an osx partition?
<macca_> I wish I could rid myself of nextcloud completely that was a disaster for me
<macca_> keeps rearing it's ugly head
<macca_> tried purging it but it still appears on syslog using up my processor
<macca_> must be in one of the apache files I guess
<macca_> virtualbox works great on highsierra for me
<macca_> just remember to close it before you shut down
<u_> hi
<DiecastMessiah> Hey,,,, U :)
<macca_> anyone know where I can get a list of irc commannds?
<nlogex3772> how do i stop screen flickering with intel onboard video (i5 4570)?
<DiecastMessiah> macca this one seem to have a good set
<DiecastMessiah> https://gist.github.com/xero/2d6e4b061b4ecbeb9f99
<macca_> have to tried stopping hardware acceleration
<macca_> thanks diecast
<DiecastMessiah> not every command but all the goodies lol
<macca_> I used to know them
<macca_> fond memories of using mirc as a weapon lol
<macca_> many years ago
<DiecastMessiah> yeah me to... I was on dalnet all the time .. hitting the fileservers
<macca_> haha
<macca_> I lurked on #wasteland for many years
<DiecastMessiah> where i got all my music and games lol but on a old 14.4 dailup modem
<macca_> a lot of the old servers have vanished
<DiecastMessiah> took 20 to 30 mins to get A song lol
<macca_> yep been there
<macca_> I used to have to make a long distance call to connect, cost me a fortune
<macca_> still I'm glad she's an ex now
<DiecastMessiah> oops forgot not in offtopic channel looks around well op hasn't beaten us yet
<nlogex3772> macca_: yes, with no accel it's slow to the point of freezing every couple of seconds, with accel on there is flickering and corruption
<macca_> ooh are there rules
<macca_> I saw an article on it but I just can't remember where
<pengwen_> Does anyone have any recommendations for OCR software that can be applied to a pdf?
<cfhowlett> pengwen_, a single software?  no idea.  but it is super easy to output/print a file to .pdf format
<macca_> I had high contrast enabled on chrome and couldn't see a thing on youtube etc
<macca_> and googling for that is where I saw the accelaration thing
<pengwen_> cfhowlett, I have a scanned pdf that someone else sent me.  I'd like to copy and paste text from it, but it wasn't scanned with ocr
<cfhowlett> so you're trying to ocr scan a .pdf, correct?
<macca_> you could maybe cut a jpg with firefox if thats helpful
<pengwen_> cfhowlett, i'm able to print it to paper, and then scan it if it helps.  what i'd like to do is convert an existing pdf to a searchable format.  perhaps "ocr" isn't the right term for that
<pengwen_> in fact, i don't even care if it's search-able.  what I would like to be able to do is copy text from the pdf, and then paste it elsewhere so I can edit it
<macca_> do you have the pdf file or just the scan pengwen?
<cfhowlett> pengwen_, this?  https://www.howtogeek.com/228531/how-to-convert-a-pdf-file-to-editable-text-using-the-command-line-in-linux/
<pengwen_> macca_, I have the pdf
<macca_> must be an open source pdf editor around
<macca_> libre office draw edits pdf's
<pengwen_> I'm going to give tesseract a shot.  I'll report back in a few
<pengwen_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<u_> I have ubuntu 16.04 , I installed some updates today then the computer have been restart suddenly after that ubuntu be not able to boot , I got grub screen only .
<u_> How I can fix that ? I'm using live version now .
<u_> _systemd_is_evil Why it is evil?
<gt8ost4l> does aanybody know how use sudo gedit on ubuntu 17.10?
<u_> Guys , anyone can help ? How I can boot from grub screen ?
<cfhowlett> gt8ost4l, yes.  sudo gedit filename
<macca_> u_ doesn't it have a recover mode in grub
<macca_> you could maybe try to run update again in there
<gt8ost4l> cfhowlett:i cant do that i get an error!
<cfhowlett> !details | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<gt8ost4l> cfhowlett:okay let me break it down in words!
<gt8ost4l> cfhowlett:im trying to change the grub file since ubuntu freezes without the grub file command.
<gt8ost4l> ill show it to you https://askubuntu.com/questions/761706/ubuntu-15-10-and-16-04-keep-freezing-randomly
<macca_> gt8lost41 maybe if you try ksudo it will work
<pengwen_> u_, take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<u_> ok
<pengwen_> you may have to reinstall the bootloader
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om what was the command again to use to get priviledges
<macca_> sudo su
<macca_> sorry for butting in
<u_> pengwen_ What do you think about this >> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Try as sudo -H gedit <file> // Be aware I am aware that sudo was depreciated at some point for pkexec .
<cfhowlett> eh?  Bashing-om wasn't that the opposite?  I understood that pkexec was the less preferred option.
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om you gave me the link the other day didnt you archieve it?
<gt8ost4l> it was on the archlinux forums
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Well, I still prefer "sudo" // and I did make some changes to the system (16.04) to keep using it .
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: My attention span is real short . You will have to give me more context to jog my memory .
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: wayland ?
<pengwen_> u_, that looks fine too.  If it's your computer and you know how many partitions are there, you probably don't need to do the first couple of steps
<gt8ost4l> bashing om:yes wayland
<u_> ok
<u_>  pengwen_ thNKS
<u_>  pengwen_ *thanks
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: ' xhost +si:localuser:root ' ?
<gt8ost4l> bashing om:yes
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: :)
<pengwen_> u_, what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<u_> wait
<gt8ost4l> bashing om can you give me a link to thee page again?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: https://askubuntu.com/questions/961967/why-dont-gksu-gksudo-work-with-wayland ??
<u_>  pengwen_ this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wkxc4zK3wN/
<pengwen_> u_, ok, so you should be able to reinstall grub with typing in "grub-install /dev/sda"
<aliljet> this seems a bit weird, but why does the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus read almost like an advertisement?
<u_> I got error : grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<u_> pengwen_ I got error : grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<cfhowlett> aliljet, I don't see it.  This reads in the same style as other Ubuntu documents.
<pengwen_> u_, gotcha.  so now try going through the four steps where you mount /dev/sda onto a folder, and then include those four folders mounted with the -bind command
<u_> ok
<gt8ost4l> bashing om:thanks it worked like a charm!
<aliljet> cfhowlett: well, I guess I'm trying to understand the real value of antivirus solutions in a linux environment and that only really discusses why you need antivirus and none of the countervailing arguments
<u_> pengwen_ could you give me the command ?
<pengwen_> u_, i am looking at the repair instructions you found.  I don't understand why it is important to include the partition number
<pengwen_> u_, i think the right thing to do is "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt" but their instructions seem to indicate you should be typing "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<cfhowlett> because a bootloader on the wrong partition won't load?
<pengwen_> cfhowlett, his bootloader should be on sda1, right?
<cfhowlett> mine isn't.  depends on the setup
<pengwen_> cfhowlett, look at the earlier post: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wkxc4zK3wN/
<macca_> I think it depends on the initial install which partition is the active linux one
<macca_> mines on sda6
<macca_> can anyone tell me how to search files in a directory for text strings please
<pengwen_> in this case, sda1 is an EFI file system (with ~500Mb of storage).  sda2 is a linux filesystem (with ~95Gb of storage).  and sda3 is a Linux swap.  I am pretty sure this one should be sda1 for the bootloader
<pengwen_> macca_, "find . -name "start_of_file_string*""
<macca_> thanks pengwen
<pengwen_> macca_, if you want to find every pdf file, search for "find . -name "*.pdf"
<macca_> I'm trying to find mentions of nextcloud in my apache2 conf files
<macca_> I'll give it a shot do I use the quotation marks?
<pengwen_> macca_, yeah, you would type something like the following: >> find . -name "*.pdf"
<macca_> cheers
<pengwen_> macca_, the string you are searching for goes inside the quotes
<pengwen_> huh.  i wonder if u_ came up with something
<macca_> didn't find a thing do I need to run the command inside the directory?
<macca_> just for interest sake pengwen grep -r "sometext" * worked for me
<macca_> now I'll see if I've killed off nextcloud or the entire system lol brb I hope
<pengwen_> macca_ ty
<mtdms> i try to unzip joomla but i cant i dont know why
<mtdms> unzip:  cannot find or open Joomla_3.8.5-Stable-Full_Package.zip, Joomla_3.8.5-Stable-Full_Package.zip.zip or Joomla_3.8.5-Stable-Full_Package.zip.ZIP.
<mtdms> i put it in the /var/www/html
<mtdms> i did this command: unzip Joomla_3.8.5-Stable-Full_Package.zip
<mtdms> do you know why?
<macca> try putting ./something.zip
<macca> presuming you're in the same directory
<mtdms> unzip:  cannot find or open ./Joomla_3.8.5-Stable-Full_Package.zip
<macca> must be a typo
<macca> do an ls and cut and paste the name
<macca> mtdms, maybe "or open" means the file is corrupt
<mtdms> i downloaded from joomla site
<Deragon> How does one gets his debian package approved for the universe repository.  Oddly, I fail to find any good documentation on the web about this.
<mtdms> i will download it again
<cfhowlett> Deragon, ask #debian??
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<macca> yep I would try that
<mtdms> i got it
<mtdms> you know? i unzip from the download directory
<mtdms> and it was possible
<mtdms> now im gonna move the directories to the html directory
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<macca> cool
<mtdms> it is the first time i try joomla, have you tried it? is it good?
<macca> no idea
<Deragon> Ah... universe is not Ubuntu specific, but Debian... I did not know.
<macca> lot's of trial and error with open source
<macca> can anyone tell me if 'snap' has some sort of purge option it's not removing things entirely for me
<macca> if anyone likes listening to music, I can recommend installing spotify.  Hoping I'm allowed to say that
<tomcres> macca, it's in the Ubuntu Software app, so I don't see why not
<macca> cool :)
<macca> not sure if adverising is banned in here
<cfhowlett> it is banned.
<macca> thought it might have been
<cfhowlett> but yes, you can give opinions. thanks!
<macca> :)
<macca> I don't stand to gain anything if someone uses it
<macca> I better read the guidelines
<slimetrap> hey im using ubuntu next and all the sudden i cannot hold alt + letters to get the special accent versions for polish layout anymore after like 6 months of using it like this
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | slimetrap
<ubottu> slimetrap: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<slimetrap> ubottu, oh god ho wdo i upgrade
<ubottu> slimetrap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slimetrap> er Bashing-om
<cfhowlett> you do realize you are asking to upgrade to an unreleased, unsupported beta version, slimetrap?
<slimetrap> oh well ok ???
<slimetrap> someone linked me to it in response to my question i just figured i had to upgrade
<cfhowlett> read first.  upgrade later.  the point made was that BB is not supported or discussed in this channel.  if you are on BB, go to #ubuntu+1 for support
<macca> I run apt update, then apt list --upgradable religiously when I fire up my computer
<macca> is it possible to run apt upgrade selectively?
<amagora> Hello
<amagora> 1:
<amagora> 1
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i cant installsoftware from the command line i keep fgetting 404 errors?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: show us ' cat /etc/issue ' .
<gt8ost4l> bashing om even the quotes?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: No quotes .. just the output of that terminal command .
<gt8ost4l> Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: K; Next is pastebin the output of ' sudo apt update ' .
<gt8ost4l> https://pastebin.com/qHYQ1jF0
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: See: http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-davidsansome/clementine/ubuntu/dists/ . Not supported in artful .
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om:can i revert to a previousversion  in the ppa?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: That is ill advised to mix repos ; will break your system . Mught talk to the PPA maintainer and see IF they will work to support a short term release .
<Bashing-om> might*
<tomcres> clementine is in the official repos. You might consider just abandoning the PPA altogether.
<Bashing-om> tomcres: :)
<Bashing-om> !info clementine artful
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+git276-g3485bbe43+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 4301 kB, installed size 16179 kB
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om:how do i revert to 17.04 for all the software in he sources file?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: nope .. no can do .
<Bashing-om> !zesty | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<gt8ost4l> bashing-om: what about 16.04?
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Do not mix repos . https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian .
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: As tomcres advises, why not install from the software repo ?
<ghostnik11> please help me my ubuntu 16.04 just crashed while it was in an update and the only thing i can get into is my android-x86 partition
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Can you boot a recovery kernel from the grub boot menu ?
<ghostnik11> no it doesn't even give me the option Bashing-om i am freaking out
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om i have so much school stuff on that section and it just froze for like 4 to 5 minutes so i decided to just turn it off b/c nothing was moving and i am paying for interternet time in a hotel
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: What results when you do attempt to boot ? How far does the system get ?
<ghostnik11> i can get grub for android x86 but when i click on ubuntu from windows grub loader it just puts me into android x86
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om is it really lost forever
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: With a liveUSB, time and effort .. linux is always fixable .
<Curi0> I created an Ubuntu container using debootstrap and systemd-nspawn but what is the default login ?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om i don't have such a chance b/c i am not home, i am outside the states where internet is not reliable
<Curi0> i tried root and toor it didn't work
<Flannel> and with a liveCD, you can grab your files even if you decide to reinstall instead of fix the install.
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om i need to find out the steps: now so i can download them and then try them while i am here b/c i won't be back home till june
<ghostnik11> Flannel yeah but i am running ubuntu 16.04 on a asus t100 = which is like a highly customizable system, i had certain things in it to make it function specifically with the asus t100 b/c asus isn't friendly with linux
<ghostnik11> Flannel its not just the files but the whole system that i want back the exact way it is
<ghostnik11> Flannel i should have never told it to update
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Sorry, I do not know android at all - presently I can not offer a solution without a live environment to work from .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, well its not even android, b/c android uses grub, so i have a grub but i would have to tell grub where the system is located on the disk
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: As above, if you can boot to the grub boot menu we "might" be able to work something out .
<CharlieMurphy> can Ubuntu be run from an android phone (to replace the phone ui and still use phone)
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om or is it possible to tell the windows boot loader where it is? b/c when it first comes up i just hit esc and i usually get option for ubuntu and uefi os and when i select ubuntu it brings me to grub 2.0 with options of ubuntu 16.04 and the kernel
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: I have no EFI experience .. can not advise on how to get to to grub's boot menu .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om this is some BS!! i can't believe that this happened
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: I feel for you // But until you can boot to something we can work from, not a thing I can do .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om the thing i don't get is that i installed android x86 from ubuntu 16.04 so i am able to see android so that must mean that my ubuntu is somewhat alive even for a little to see if i could undo the bad upgrade that crashed
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om okay once i am in the grub 2.0 menu for android is there a way i can tell it to do a search for ubuntu partition?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Can not say as I do not know android .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om if i load a live boot what would i then have to do?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: set up a full change root and complete the update .
<Bashing-om> !chroot | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om okay how can i do that b/c when i get back to my apartment i can make a live usb then do it but i need instructions to download now (like stuff to read that will walk me through the steps b/c i am on an island with horrible internet) so at my apartment i have no internet = meaning everything will have to be done off line
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om okay i saved that webpage, anything eles?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om is there any way i can sign into grub from network?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om the thing also was that i wasn't even downloading anything. i was just at the part where it installs everything and waiting for it to finish while i was surfing the net
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: While there is a way - I have never attempted.. no idea what will be needed to access grub from the network ,
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om how?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om also with ubuntu i had many different kernel versions installed so is it possible to see if i would be able to get to one of them since the update was running in kernel 4.14?
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: If you can get to grub's boot menu .. sure ! try and boot an older kernel ir a recovery kernel .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om then what after that
<Bashing-om> ir/or*
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om okay i will sign out of internet and see if i can get to a recovery
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, can you reinstall grub?  i wouldn't trust windows boot loader to be of any use
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om sorry i was just kicked off of the wifi - b/c they have a limit on how many can sign into it
<ghostnik11> at the same time
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ how can i get to reinstall grub? where can i download it and put on a live cd?
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, grub will be on your live cd.  Look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, what you're trying to do is perform a boot-repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ i will try that once i get back to my apartment and hopefully it will install back grub
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Understand . Getting the system functional depends on what is broke . We find that by what happens and what we can ask if the system .
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ Bashing-om one sec i will sign out of internet and try to restart the tablet and see if i can hold down shift and see if grub appears
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, if you have a device with you (and i assume you are connected to the internet now), then it wouldn't hurt to make sure you have a good flash on your usb stick
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ i have nothing on me but my cell phone and the tablet
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, gotcha
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ and i have class in the morning and its midnight right now
<pengwen_> hmmm ... a tablet that doesn't like ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: EFI system is the escape key - spammed - to get grub;s attention .
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ Bashing-om okay i can't get into it. only the grub menu for android so i will have to try the live cd method thanks for all the help and i will let you guys know how it goes from here. i might be technically screwed till i get back home in june
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, what kind of tablet do you have?  how did you burn your iso onto a stick?
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ Bashing-om i have to go back to my apartment and sleep so i can get to class tomorrow thanks for all the help
<pengwen_> ghostnik11, getting to class is more important than trying to fix your tablet.  learning can still happen without an internet device.  ;)
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ i have an asus t100taf which isn't suppose to work with ubuntu but thanks to an amazing group of users from google + they got it working with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: When you are back here --- we are here to help .
<ghostnik11> pengwen_ yeah i know, thanks again. take care and have a good night everyone Bashing-om
<mtdms> i hate windows or mac, i love linux, but i need to do some brochures
<mtdms> for a business
<mtdms> its simple design, what open source do you recommend?
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: libreoffice
<pengwen_> brochures?
<mtdms> libreOfficeDraw?
<mtdms> advertising
<mtdms> yes
<mtdms> its simple design
<pengwen_> if it was done in windows, would you be using power point?
<mtdms> libreOfficeDraw? because i dont gimp
<pengwen_> all of my stuff is done in LateX
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: you can do alot in libreoffice
<mtdms> i see
<mtdms> thats right libreoffice
<mtdms> i will try
<mtdms> its a simple design, because if a need really good one i hire a desginer
<mtdms> thanks a lot
<mtdms> thanks my friends
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: there is a helpfull #libreoffice channel when your stuck
<mtdms> thanks
<mtdms> just i need to export pdf , because they open in linux or mac
<mtdms> the customer
<mtdms> s
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: you can save projects in all kinds of formats
<mtdms> im using right now the libreoffice draw, i like it, i love open source, i dont know why some software doesnt run on it
<mtdms> some kind of software
<mtdms> for example i use in windows aspel, in mexico is for business management
<mtdms> but there is not for linux
<mtdms> i think maybe i will try virtual box, but i dont think it can run it
<mtdms> or sometimes i needed to see web cameras for business and only was running on internet explorer, so i prefer android in that kinda of situation
<mtdms> but anyway there is always a solution, im happy with open source
<mtdms> libreoffice draw is like a corel draw right? similar
<mtdms> i can see it
<mtdms> i like it
<lotuspsychje> mtdms: opening libreoffice main icon, will let you chooce whats best for you
<mtdms> im using right now libre office draw after you told me and i like it, thanks
<mtdms> it was useful for me
<mtdms> i will read later some books for master it
<Guest13758> Something on my system is causing minor freezes when I click on browsers and random applications. How can I identify what is doing that?
<lotuspsychje> Guest13758: wich ubuntu version?
<styles_> I'm running Debian 8
<dax> Then you probably want to /join #debian, since they support Debian and we don't (and we support Ubuntu and they don't).
<harut> kek
<styles_> sure bud
<hard4pow> hello
<ilias> hi all. today i started a regular update on my  xubuntu 16.04.3 system through terminal. everything went ok after i gave sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and the update was progressing as usual but suddenly secs before the system finished with the update the screen got black (laptop was not out of power) and gave no response. i was forced to switch it off and when i switch it on the grub didn't start (i run xubuntu alongside wi
<ilias> n10). the i started with a live usb and i tried to reload grub following these instructions http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but when i give grub-install /dev/sda2 (which is EFI system partition) the system gives error--cannot find EFI directory. Any idea on this issue?
<kanupatar> Hi all, I am using virtual box with ubuntu 64 bit. Currently my vm size was 35 GB. I wanted to allocate around 200GB for this VM. This VM is stored in a Windows 10 partition of size 300 GB. I have used the command VBoxManage modifyhd “C:\Users\Chris\VirtualBox VMs\Windows 7\Windows 7.vdi” --resize 201000 and I could see this size as virtual box size in Virtual box settings. But when I try to allocate memory in my ubuntu runnin
<kanupatar> what I should do next
<Amis> Hello! Are there any guide out there on how to interpret the columns of the SMART info in gnome-disks?
<lotuspsychje> Amis: perhaps the ##hardware guys might know more on this topic
<Amis> lotuspsychje, I'll try
<Delta706> Does Ubuntu have a policy of maintaining things so that normal actions do not produce a system with broken dependencies?
<cfhowlett> yes
<cfhowlett> to an extent
<Delta706> oh that is a shame
<cfhowlett> this is limited to ubuntu's own packages.  The non-ubuntu package maintainers do all kinds of things
<Delta706> I am only using own packages
<Delta706> I had assumed that things would be done carefully to avoid broken dependencies
<cfhowlett> again, ubuntu package maintainers adhere to this.  Others --- not always so much.  As is the case with all distros.
<Delta706> Could I be using package maintainers without knowing it?
<cfhowlett> er ... yes?  Because every package in linux has a maintainer.
<Delta706> I thought I was just doing standard actions
<Delta706> and yet I have had to fix broken dependeneis
<cfhowlett> package maintainer = the individual/team responsible for ensuring dependencies and fixes are addressed and applied
<u3472> n'o
<u3472> jkg'nhdrsj
<Delta706> an example: ibreoffice-base-core : Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3) but 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial2 is to be installed
<Delta706> libreoffice-writer : Depends: libreoffice-base-core (= 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial3) but 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial2 is installed
<cfhowlett> Delta706, apt-cache show packagename | grep Maintainer        will show who to contact.  Alternatively you might consider filing a bug report
<Squarism> is there no working ansi 2 html converter out there. All ive found are half assed hacks. aha, a2h, ansi2html
<Delta706> So there can be bugs which break the dependencies then?
<cfhowlett> of course.  usually detected prior to release
<Delta706> ah right. I guess I thought it would be otherwise
<hkmgang> yoyoyo
<hkmgang> any one can help me ?
<rollingubuntu> hello all of you!
<rollingubuntu> here's what happened: using 17.10, my laptop battery got so low that the OS decided to shut down... then... after I plugged it it and started it again, 17.10 started in a blue-ish background desktop (having some kind of a bird in the center of the screen), without any menu, any launcher and some error message was displayed
<rollingubuntu> luckily, I still had my other OS, 16.04 and so I can get things done, otherwise, that 17.10 is pretty unusable (did not try CTRL+ALT+3 or 4... to do console work)
<cfhowlett> why do you need 17.10?
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I've got a weird issue on Ubuntu 17.10 since I've installed Docker: the DNS resolution on the host machine is not working anymore oO I can ping IP but hostnames cannot be resolved. The weirdest thing is that I did the exact same installation on another machine (same hardware, same Ubuntu version, installed just after formatting) and DNS resolution is OK.I've got a weird issue on Ubuntu 17.10 since I've installed Docker: the DNS resolutio
<DevAntoine> n on the host machine is not working anymore oO I can ping IP but hostnames cannot be resolved. The weirdest thing is that I did the exact same installation on another machine (same hardware, same Ubuntu version, installed just after formatting) and DNS resolution is OK.
<DevAntoine> I've added a line in /etc/interfaces to tell network manager to not manage docker0, I've deleted all the bridges and virtual interfaces, I've restarted network-manager, I've restarted the machine but it still cannot resolve DNS oO
<ManicManiac> Good Morning. I have a custom application which can mount SMB shares remotely through a web interface. It is installed on an ubuntu server 14.04. It now allows all SMB versions to be mounted. Is there a way to prevent the system from mounting V1 shares?
<ManicManiac> The mounting happens with the mount command and not with smbclient
<Triffid_Hunter> ManicManiac: see man mount.cifs, you may be interested in vers= although I'm not sure if it accepts multiple comma-separated values
<Triffid_Hunter> ManicManiac: if mount -t cifs -o vers=3.0,2.1,2.0 doesn't work, you might try mount -t cifs -o vers=3.0 || mount -t cifs -o vers=2.1 || ...
<Elyiis> hi, i have a problem, i am on a fresh install of linux, i'm connected to my wifi but i cant access internet, when i'm on ethernet there is no problem ? If someone can help me ? Thanks o/
<bazhang> which version of ubuntu Elyiis
<Elyiis> 17.10
<bazhang> what's the chipset for that
<Elyiis> The chipset is a broadcom BCM4313
<lotuspsychje> Elyiis: wich driver does your broadcom have? sudo lshw -C network
<VjdfMQ> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: welcome, how can we help you?
<VjdfMQ> oh, hm ... screen brightness controlling shortcut don't work, but xev says they're captured
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: does your Fn + F brightness keys work?
<Elyiis> lotuspsychje here it is : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gqJvrtV6fN/
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: Nothing happens when I'm pressin' this one
<lotuspsychje> Elyiis: you might wanna try bcmwl-kernel-source
<VjdfMQ> Also, when I've tried to reassign this shortcut to Screen Brightness in settings, it said that this shortcut conflicts with Monitor Brightness
<lotuspsychje> Elyiis: or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: while you testing around brightness problem can you tail -f /var/log/syslog we might be able to catch usefull errors on it
<VjdfMQ> 1 min
<lotuspsychje> sure
<VjdfMQ> Nope, nothing in there
<Elyiis> i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras what should i do next ?
<VjdfMQ> I meant ... nothing appended
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: try play around with brightness now
<VjdfMQ> Already
<VjdfMQ> Notihng appended there when I've tried to change screen's brightness
<lotuspsychje> Elyiis: try a reboot
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: perhaps check the full dmesg/syslog for acpi brightness problems
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: wich ubuntu are you on?
<Elyiis> i still cant ping google.fr/his dns or my router
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: perhaps the #docker guys might know that dns issue?
<lotuspsychje> Elyiis: how about manual install of bcmwl-kernel-source
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: Linux x4 4.13.0-32-generic #35~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 25 10:13:43 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DevAntoine> lotuspsychje: well, I asked in #docker too but without any luck.
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: kk
<DevAntoine> And I've found nothing on google :/
<lotuspsychje> DevAntoine: uninstall of docker as a test to see if its working again?
<DevAntoine> yeah, I'll try that
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: system up to date to latest also?
<DevAntoine> But it won't fix my issue
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: Yes
<VjdfMQ> Btw reboot helps, but after some time the same
<VjdfMQ> mb
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: wich brand is your computer?
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: some brands make more easy acpi bugs then others
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: brightness worked in a liveusb?
<akik> DevAntoine: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf as "nameserver"s ?
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: Thinkpad x201
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: yes, it worked
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: yeah you might wanna look into full syslog/dmesg to see if you can find acpi issues
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | VjdfMQ or play with no_acpi
<ubottu> VjdfMQ or play with no_acpi: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: if non of this work, consider a new !bug for your system
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: Brightness works with changing scrollbar
<VjdfMQ> But not with shortcut
<lotuspsychje> weird
<_mirak_> Hey guys, I have DB_NAME environmet variable, how do I set it's value to DATABASE_NAME var?
<VjdfMQ> _mirak_: $bash
<VjdfMQ> #bash *
<akik> DevAntoine: if you know your dns server by ip address, you can query it with "host queried_name ip.add.re.ss"
<DevAntoine> akik: I'll get the machine to answer your questions
<DevAntoine> But I tried setting 8.8.8.8 as the DNS server in the network manager GUI without any luck
<Elyiis> lotuspsychje : bcmwl-kernel-source installed and rebooted
<akik> DevAntoine: it's all about what you now have in /etc/resolv.conf
<Elyiis> And it works !
<Elyiis> THANKS ! have a nice day c:
<aaaaa> hi
<xps> hows it going
<p1n0> hello
<p1n0> I'm trying to add an alias IPin ubuntu server 17.10 in the 01-netcfg.yaml file whitout success, any ideas?
<akik> DevAntoine: did you fix your dns?
<BitByBit> Hi all. I'm having some trouble configuring my network in a embedded system I can connect only by a console. As of now I have a link up with a succeffully dhcp ip. I can ping from another PC, but this is a volatile configuration. As of now I would like to configure DNS volatile to access internet and download basilar packages as ssh. could you help me please?
<av92> BitByBit, you have to configure manual dns?
<BitByBit> av92, no
<maggo_> hey ho
<BitByBit> av92, or better i have a local dns but I think i can use also google one
<av92> BitByBit, ok.. you're trouble is using your personal dns?
<DevAntoine> akik: sorry I'm on another issue right now :/
<BitByBit> av92, my trouble is that as of now my system is unable to join any internet site. I think it doesn't have any dns configured. I would like to know if there is a command line to try to configure DNS on the fly
<akik> BitByBit: on the fly config is editing /etc/resolv.conf
<akik> BitByBit: it'll be overwritten
<BitByBit> akik, ah ok.. i can add a nameserver = 8.8.8.8
<akik> BitByBit: just "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<BitByBit> akik, av92 thankyou
<akik> BitByBit: if you configure your network through /etc/network/interfaces, you can use "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" in there
<BitByBit> I have another question. In my system it seems that ethernet interfaces are down at startup.  Should I use /etc/network/interfaces to bring them up?
<akik> BitByBit: if you ubuntu version supports it, yes
<akik> your
<BitByBit> akik, ubuntu is 16.04   ... is that sufficient or I can check it?
<akik> BitByBit: yes it'll work in that
<mujii> Hello
<BitByBit> akik, Im a bit a noob on this... the coomand to bring up the interface is "ifup eth0" for example... firt of any other command on eth0?
<akik> BitByBit: firt?
<BitByBit> akik, before, sorry
<akik> BitByBit: use "ip link show" to see what your interface names are
<mujii> How to join kali irc
<akik> BitByBit: once you set it up in /etc/network/interfaces, ifup eth0 will work if it's not configured already
<BitByBit> yes I have eth0 is a virtual interface, then 3 phy interfaces named wan, lan0 and lan1
<BitByBit> plus I have lo and bond0 that actually i don't know what they are
<Sircle> php process is taking out 100% of CPU. I have many sites, How can I trace on which file/site is taking this utilization?
<Triffid_Hunter> Sircle: check open filehandles on the culprit thread perhaps?
<akik> BitByBit: lo should be there always. bond0 is some kind of interface combination
<Sircle> Triffid_Hunter,  command?
<Triffid_Hunter> Sircle: find pid with htop or so, then lsof -p pid
<BitByBit> akik, thankyou. I will try to edit the file...
<Sircle> Triffid_Hunter,  there are many sites in apahce
<Sircle> php process is taking out 100% of CPU. I have many sites, How can I trace on which file/site is taking this utilization?
<BitByBit> akik, I'm tryin go edit /etc/network/interfaces. I entered the line ip link set eth0 up, but it seems it doesn't like
<ramsub07> Hi i am having issues while installing new packages. i guess my dkpg is broken. I get the following error and i am not able to install any other packages. http://dpaste.com/285C89R
<Triffid_Hunter> ramsub07: no space left on device. you need to delete some stuff or embiggen your disk
<ramsub07> Triffid_Hunter:  it says on my boot device there is no space
<ramsub07> Triffid_Hunter: sorry, the full traceback http://dpaste.com/0A4RED2
<ramsub07> I think i have a lot of unused kernels in /boot
<akik> BitByBit: the file has a syntax which you must follow
<akik> BitByBit: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html "Static IP Address Assignment"
<akik> BitByBit: it's also possible to use dhcp "Dynamic IP Address Assignment (DHCP Client)"
<jink> ramsub07: apt-get --purge autoremove # might help you get rid of old kernels and other unused software.
<BitByBit> akik,  Thankyou again for your hints.. I will try to figure out.
<ramsub07> jink: there is supposed to be 256 Gb on my boot SSD and more than 180 gb are unoccupied. why would it still complain of insufficient space ?
<Triffid_Hunter> ramsub07: wherever apt is putting stuff is full, check df -h perhaps
<ramsub07> Triffid_Hunter: is it possible to allocate /boot more space ?
<Triffid_Hunter> ramsub07: tricky but possible, depends on how your partitions are laid out.. why not just remove the kernels you're not using though?
<ramsub07> Triffid_Hunter: that worked for now
<ramsub07> but if i do an apt-get update the next time,i fear new kernels will be installed alongside
<Triffid_Hunter> ramsub07: sure, but ubuntu doesn't push new kernels that often.. just keep an eye on it, should be fine
<ramsub07> cool, thanks
<BitByBit> akik, Sorry to bother again.. this is what I get when restarting networkingservice http://pasted.co/66c4e758
<BitByBit> akik, it look stange to me that it says unknown eht0 when it is shown in ip links
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Sircle_> what is meant by this? sh -c /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i  -fgisela.c@pa
<Auctus> whats the best thing to do with a high-dpi display on ubuntu 16? i got a 14" laptop with a 1080p display, stuff's tiny
<Auctus> if i do universal access -> large font, and i also do font scaling in unity tweak tool, then the text on tabs on firefox is still too small to read, maybe i can set some kind of dpi scaling or something somewhere
<BitByBit> akik, Is done, I had to configure eth0 as manual interface, then wan as dhcp.. Thanks for hints
<SwedeMike> Auctus: https://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi has some hints on what can be done.
<Sircle_> what is meant by this? sh -c /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i  -fgisela.c@site.com ?
<jink> sh -c runs a command, that command is sendmail.  man sh ; man sendmail
<Furai> !next
<Furai> What is the channel for the upcoming versions of ubuntu?
<hateball> Furai: #ubuntu+1
<Auctus> SwedeMike: thanks, reading now
<Furai> Yeah, I vaguely remembered that it had something with one more in it, thanks. :)
<znull> hi, i have one Dl180 HP server and raid 10 ( 4disks ) can anyone tell me if on the #1,#2, disks are the OS? and #3,4 disk are for mirroring?
<Sircle> how to kill all processes that has sendmail in it?
<ecormier> killall sendmail?
<ecormier> Sircle: ^
<kal-el> Hello
<kal-el> hello
<ecormier> kal-el: hello
<kal-el> Im new to ubuntu and i have wifi issue my firefox get very slow so i need to turn off and back on wifi to get it going
<kal-el> how can i fix it?
<kal-el> 7.7 GiB Intel® Core™ i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz × 4 Intel® HD Graphics 620 (Kaby Lake GT2) 64bit Gnome 3.26.2
<Outy> kal-el: to help us please write your wifi adapter. to find out open terminal and do lspci and lsusb
<Outy> kal-el: under one of them your wifi adapter is listed
<kal-el> runnin 3.26.2
<kal-el> ubuntu 17.10
<kal-el> can anyone help me?
<ecormier> kal-el: did you see Outy's post? please provide the wifi info from lspci
<Outy> hmm
<kal-el> hello i got disconnected sorry
<Outy> kal-el: no prob. open terminal. type in lspci  and look for the name of your wifi adapter  we wanna know that
<linocisco> hi all
<Outy> hi
<linocisco> Quty, with reference to https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-enterprise-on-ubuntu/, how can I check my glibc version?
<Outy> linocisco: I don't know - maybe someone else can give you that answwr :o)
<linocisco> Quty, with reference to https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-enterprise-on-ubuntu/, how can I check my glibc version?
<linocisco> with reference to https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-enterprise-on-ubuntu/, how can I check my glibc version?
<Outy> linocisco: ldd --version
<Outy> linocisco: shows glibc version
<Marlene> Sorry i got disconnected
<Marlene> I have the same issue kal
<linocisco> Quty thanks ldd --version worked
<Outy> linocisco: you're welcome
<Marlene>  And im am new too
<Marlene> I wish i knew how to help you and myself try installing Arch is too hard for me but you might be able to use it
<Outy> Marlene: are you both on 17.10?
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all, on ubuntu 16.04 using nvidia 310m install the last video drivers for it..nvidia-340.104 .. it an optimus type of video.. but I have the drivers working. oddly some things work fine others don't .. But from reading and playing around i am finding there are odd things with different libeuries.. like glib , libEGL, and last it seems also error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0 .. but
<DiecastMessiah> alot of things work within the desktop Env . glxgears works.. glmark2-es2 works but glmark2 doesn't . here is the glmark2-es2 please note libEGL error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rJzkNst4ZD/
<oversyn> Hi
<oversyn> I'm looking for 18.04 mini.iso to give it a spin
<DiecastMessiah> so i am guessing that maybe the driver install or something.. didn't setup all the libraries correctly .. or if there is some other software missing that links or run the libraries to the API ..
<oversyn> And I have just found bionic-base-amd64.tar.gz
<necy_> Hi
<oversyn> Any ideas if it is available yet?
<necy_> I need to update grub from console on boot
<ioria> oversyn, maybe here... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<necy_> What hotkeys should use
<DiecastMessiah> oversyn: also this channel doesn't deal with 18.04 .. can chat about that at #ubuntu+1
<oversyn> ups!
<oversyn> thanks
<DiecastMessiah> no problem
<nige> hey all
<necy_> Ok, im in grub console
<Curi0> how can I change the GTK window manager theme for a single application ?
<Curi0> GTK_THEME only works for stuff with CSD
<jack_> 有中国人吗？
<AmericanBlend> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<jack_> hello！
<AmericanBlend> o/
<jack_> hello？
<AmericanBlend> hey, what's up man
<jack_> Japanese?
<AmericanBlend> !japanese
<jack_> ohhhhhhhhh
<AmericanBlend> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<OerHeks> english support only :-)
<jack_> :)
<jack_> Chinese？
<jack_> 有中国人吗
<TJ-> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jack_> Hello？
<jack_> Hey,ron!!!
<OerHeks> jack_, do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<necy_> Could someone show me how to edit the grub from console asif it was on the desktop
<necy_> I have have keyboard issues and i need to makechanges
<TJ-> necy_: you want to make permanent changes to the kernel's boot command-line?
<OerHeks> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ecormier> necy_: what keyboard problem?
<TJ-> necy_: add options to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="..." if so then do "sudo update-grub"
<necy_> Inresponsive
<ecormier> keyboard doesn't work for grub?
<ecormier> yikes
<necy_> Yes, but i dont know how to make ammendments to it asif it was a file
<TJ-> necy_: if the keyboard is USB and doesn't respond whilst the boot-loader is active, that suggests the PC's BIOS/firmware setttings need to enable "Lagacy USB" support
<ecormier> what kind of keyboard? how does it connect (builtin, usb, bluetooth)?
<TJ-> "Legacy USB" even
<necy_> No
<TJ-> necy_: as OerHeks said, use a text editor like nano: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<necy_> Infact
<ecormier> necy_: if the keyboard doesn't work in grub, there's no option that you can give grub that will make it work for grub... grub grabs it from bios
<ecormier> the options in grub will change things after the kernel is loaded, not before
<BitByBit> How can I remove HITS and GET when i run apt-get update from my terminal?
<OerHeks> BitByBit, not, i think, why do those lines bother you?
<znull> hardware raid controller, or software it writes information for raid,  at the beginning of the disc and at the end? anyone know?
<BitByBit> OerHeks, have some skipping messages i would like not to see. furthermore I didnt install these packages
<TJ-> znull: is it reall hardware controller or 'fake'RAID? 'fake'RAID is actually software RAID - the difference is the former completely hides the underlying array members from the OS whereas the latter doesn't
<znull> TJ-,  hp raid p410
<znull> TJ-,  i've cloned my 4x2tb disks to 4tb and it does want to start, so maybe something is missing at the end,
<DevAntoine> akik: regarding my issue with docker and lost of dns resolution this morning, in /etc/resolv.conf I've got the nameserver set to 127.0.1.53. It's weird right?
<TJ-> znull: if it's using software RAID that may be the case if the metadata is expected at the end. How is the RAID array assembled ?
<znull> TJ-,  its hardware raid, dl180 server with p410 controller,  raid 0+1 (10) my disks crashed but i managed to use ddrescue and copy them to another disks, but they have 4TB vs initial 2TB disks
<TJ-> znull: if it's hardware raid then you'll need HP specific tooling to correctly migrate to larger disks
<BitByBit> Is there possible that aptitude have no package candidate for ubuntu 16.04 on ARM?
<znull> TJ-, yeah maybe not sure how to do it with HP tools, because we made copies with dd from where the server on datacenter was located,  and now we have other controller, but i dont think thats the issue, i just need to find out if gpt or some data is located at the end of the disk, because right now we are copying from 4TB disks to 2TB disks
<frostschutz> znull, most fakeraid controllers will put their metadata at the end of the drive
<Outy> znull: that should be right. raid 1+0  is 2tb+2tb=4tb + a mirror of 2tb+2tb=4tb
<znull> frostschutz, : initial 4xdisks were 2TB : we did ddrescuse on 4TB disks, it does not want to start, now we have to do  dd from 4tb to new 2TB disks, ( and is not fake raid )
<znull> Outy, exactly,
<Outy> znull: why not take the mirror disk? you don't wanna say more than 2 disk gave up the same time - do you ?
<TJ-> znull: you've not given enough info on how it is failing, it could be a RAID-controller metadata problem, partitioning, or file-system
<frostschutz> znull, 2TB disks might not work either if they were not exact same size in bytes. you have to figure out the raid layout and run it directly in software
<DiecastMessiah> I am trying to make a big pastebin having trouble remember the commands to get all the info about my video drivers.. like glxinfo and lspci | grep VGA also any other things that would be useful to add for spmeone that helping me to know
<TJ-> znull: with hardware RAID you'd need to assemble the array from the controller's BIOS setup tools, presumably via iLo console
<DiecastMessiah> i plan on putting that info and also to put the errors i get from different games.. so i don;t need to do this over and over
<TJ-> DiecastMessiah: "lspci -nnk -d::300" will list VGA-compatible devices
<znull> Outy, 3 disks fail in 3 days from,
<exploter> Hi guys, any way to install libhunspell-1.3-0? i getting this error " rssowl : Depends: libhunspell-1.3-0 but it is not installable
<exploter> "
<Outy> znull: wow
<znull> Outy, yeah my datacenter was replacing the disks, with old ones,
<znull> Outy, : so first day disk #3 crashed ||  second day disk #4 crashed || ( hp controller said #4 was ok ) #3 was at 42% and #1 crashed.
<znull> Outy, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tzBpKQhj65/
<znull> Outy, I copy the image of 2tb -> 4tb, then I take 1 mb from 2tb at the end and put at 4tb at the end - and should be ok?
<TJ-> znull: you've still not told us what error is seen
<znull> TJ-,  hp controler, does not see the 4disks he wants me to create new logical drives
<OerHeks> !info libhunspell-1.6-0
<ubottu> libhunspell-1.6-0 (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (artful), package size 159 kB, installed size 536 kB
<TJ-> znull: OK, is it's a controller-level problem not the OS then
<Outy> znull: don't think so. better take the best broken hdds   (1+2) + (1+2)   for example 2 from first array and 1 from second array and dd both to new hdds
<znull> Outy, i did this,
<TJ-> znull: when you did the ddrescue were you using another plain SATA disk controller ?
<znull> TJ-, yes
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hunspell
<TJ-> znull: did you check if the disks had HPAs, and if so, did you disable those first?
<akik> DevAntoine: you can use nmcli to see what dns servers it uses: "nmcli con show" then "nmcli con show docker0 | grep -i dns" (docker0 is an example)
<znull> Outy, for example ddrescuse saved from #1       99.99%  so the box should start with #1 and #4 should be enough disks
<znull> TJ-, broken 2tb disks, we moved them in another server, and used ddrescuse on all, and dump them on 4tb disks,
<znull> TJ-,  after that, we dumped, 4tb disks on another 4disks , (to have 1 clean copy of the disks )
<TJ-> znull: right, but did you disable any HPAs/DCOs on them first?
<znull> TJ-,  yes
<akik> DevAntoine: it could be that the defined ip 127.0.1.53 is incorrect or somehow your route table got mangled
<akik> DevAntoine: do you have 127.0.1.53 or 127.0.0.53
<DevAntoine> akik: I thought that 127.0.0.1 is the default?
<TJ-> znull: and disabled them on the target devices too? and ensured the HPA/DCO sectors from the source disks went to the end of the target disks ?
<akik> DevAntoine: systemd brought the change to 127.0.0.53
<DevAntoine> akik: why?
<akik> DevAntoine: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<akik> DevAntoine: it's what systemd-resolved does
<znull> TJ-, well we are checking that, but at the end ? how much information does it writes there? 512kb 1mb? do you know?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: they picked an IP which was no currently used /and/ suggests it's use for DNS (port 53)
<Outy> znull: if it is (1+2) + (3+4)  this should be runnin if you place new dd'ed hdds back in original place / same sata cables as broken hdds before
<TJ-> znull: well, you'd need to first know the size of the HPA and DCOs on the source devices, then remove those to access the sectors, then write those sectors to the target device, then enable the HPA and DCOs on the target device with the same size as was used on the source.
<znull> Outy,  i think its 1+4 ( but they wont start because hp controler does not see them as raid 1+0, because i dont have something at the end of the disks, i think)
<TJ-> znull: that's if the HP controller is using HPA/DCO for some metadata storage - it might not do that
<znull> TJ-,  not sure if you are familiar with hp products, ( this is my first time.. ) anyway crashed box was DL 120 (P212 controler ) and we are trying to fix this now on Dl 180 P410 controler.
<znull> TJ-,  disk in hba mode is larger than when configured as a logical drive/raid0, so im guessing it uses the disk space to store metadata
<Outy> znull: if you hve taken 1 + 4  you should try disconnect 2+3 maybe works
<znull> Outy,  #3 disk we dont have, and #1,#4 we are copying from 4TB disks to 2TB
<znull> reading this now, https://nerdster.org/writing-disk-hpa/
<BitByBit> could someone send a snapshot of the content of /etc/apt/sources.list     for ubuntu 16.04 possibly not much touched?
<znull> Outy,  : box didnt wanted to start with #1,#4 because i think the raid information is missing,
<kostkon> BitByBit, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<TJ-> znull: have you confirmed the controllers use compatible metadata ?
<DevAntoine> TJ-:  but how can it works if I got no DNS server en .53?
<znull> TJ-,  yes
<BitByBit> kostkon, Thanks, I'm trying already but I cant figure out the minimun configuration
<TJ-> DevAntoine: there is a DNS server; systemd-resolved provides it, which is what writes that value
<Outy> znull: shouldnt be missing. i had same long time ago with intel raid.... i can just give you this: http://www.freeraidrecovery.com/library/raid10-recovery.aspx
<kostkon> BitByBit, i guess a minimum would be main, universe, security and possibly updates
<Outy> znull: Software maybe bad. But HowTo is nice
<BitByBit> kostkon, for example I can't get aptitude
<kostkon> !info aptiture xenial
<ubottu> Package aptiture does not exist in xenial
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> !info aptitude xenial
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.4-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1322 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<kostkon> BitByBit, well it's in main you should be able to get it
<akik> DevAntoine: earlier ubuntu had dnsmasq providing a dns server at 127.0.1.1. it's becoming quite hard to follow these networking config changes in ubuntu
<BitByBit> kostkon, as of now I have a malformed entry on the sources file i copied from the site you suggested. I try to fix this first. Unlucky I deleted the file besore.
<TJ-> znull: are you seeing a 1785 POST message during boot ?
<kostkon> BitByBit, ok, hopefully apt has pointed out the line for you
<znull> TJ-, i dont see that
<TJ-> znull: according to the HP SmartArray user guide, after moving an array to a new controller you would see 1785 if the array doesn't configure correctly, or 1724 or 1727 if it did
<klemax> Hello. Has anybody tested ryzen 3 2200G apu on ubuntu 17.10? with 1920x1080
<BitByBit> kostkon, I still get malformed entry... I cant figure out what is the problem
<kostkon> BitByBit, you could pastebin your sources.list along with the error you are getting, if you want, on paste.ubuntu.com
<klemax> Actually i just wanna be sure about whther 17.10 kernel supports it
<OerHeks> klemax, some bugs will be fixed with kernel 4.16 ( not out yet), that APU is fresh
<klemax> OerHeks, yeah so we will need to wait for 18.04?
<TJ-> znull: have you thought of using 'testdisk' to identify the PT/OS areas and see if - outside of those - you can manually recognise array metadata (you should see the SmartArray logical name for example) using 'dd if=/dev/sdX bs=512 skip=Y count=Z | hexdump -C' on a 'standard' controller
<BitByBit> kostkon, Ok I got the apt-get working... I paste the error on aptitude.  http://pasted.co/93acbdaf
<znull> TJ-, no, but will try
<znull> TJ-, root@debian2:~# dd if=/dev/sdf bs=1M skip=1000000 count=1    
<znull> dd: /dev/sdf: cannot skip: Invalid argument
<znull>  ( but the #3 disk is on usb, maybe it will work if is on sata cable)
<BitByBit> kostkon, Is very stange why apt-get seems to look in some repositories that i didnt mark in the sources.list?
<OerHeks> klemax, 18.04 will have 4.15 .. just wait and see what happens, as the APU is fresh, it needs a lot of TLC to get things right
<TJ-> znull: values are sector counts
<TJ-> znull: sorry, skip value is multiples of bs (blocksize)
<klemax> OerHeks ok thanks
<TJ-> znull: which is why I'd recommend using bs default (512 bytes) if that's the device logical sector size, so you can quickly skip in device units
<kostkon> BitByBit, what's the output of  uname -a
<BitByBit> http://pasted.co/d362b59a
<BitByBit> kostkon, http://pasted.co/d362b59a
<BitByBit> kostkon, Leaving as BitByBit and logging as BitByBitEveryBit, so I'm in the same machoine and can copy/paste easily
<OerHeks> " Is very stange why apt-get seems to look in some repositories that i didnt mark in the sources.list?" you can look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder for ppa's
<OerHeks> espresso-bin .. is that really ubuntu? http://wiki.espressobin.net/tiki-index.php?page=Software+HowTo
<kostkon> BitByBitEveryBit, looks like that mirror isn't the best choice for arm64 packages. You could try redoing your sources.list on that site and selecting the main mirror (for now)
<kostkon> BitByBitEveryBit, on repogen*
<kostkon> BitByBitEveryBit, also, “Bit by Bit” the Theme from Fletch, I hope :D
<OerHeks> kostkon, i think he needs arm, as i read 'aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 ' next to his kernel
<kostkon> BitByBitEveryBit, and as OerHeks has pointed out you haev some 3rd party repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  one is for mono, there may be others
<kostkon> OerHeks, i got the same impression
<Exterminador> hello. I'm facing a weird issue. I cannot login to my account on Xubuntu, but I can access to all the other existing accounts :/
<BitByBitEveryBit> kostkon, OerHeks  Thanks, I will see if there is specific repos for arm architecture. What I was pointing was also that apt-get update seems to search for Mono, but it didn't figure in the list files... It was there before i delete
<pavlos> Exterminador: become root and change your passwd
<kostkon> Exterminador, probably the usual .xauthority issue
<OerHeks> BitByBitEveryBit, ppa's heve their own list in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  folder, so it will not damage the sources.list.
<OerHeks> ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  # would list them
<Exterminador> I have Ubuntu 17.10 & Xubuntu 17.10. On Ubuntu I can login. but not in Xubuntu. that's weird as hell
<OerHeks> and you will need to fix your  /etc/apt/sources.list to arm ## you might have a copy >> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> neet trick, as i say
<BitByBitEveryBit> OerHeks, ok thankyou.... I will try now
<badcom> Hey guys. This process "/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten top vt7 -novtswitch" is using 100% of my CPU. Logging out and logging in fixes the problem temporarily, then it starts again. I'm on Ubuntu Server 16.04 with Ubuntu-Desktop installed. Any suggestions? This is driving me crazy =/
<leftyfb> badcom: why are you running a desktop on a server?
<badcom> leftyfb, because the hosting company installed the server version and I wanted desktop
<kostkon> badcom, that's your x server, you need it if you plan to keep your desktop
<badcom> kostkon, yep, but why is it causing that problem? I've done some Googling and this seems to be a bug...
<TJ-> badcom: does the system have a VGA/GPU device ?
<znull> TJ-,  i think my medatada from 2tb is gone ( linux guy screw something when he added the initial 2tb disks ) so my question is ? can i try : buy 4new disks, make them raid 1+0 and copy from old disks blocksectors, ) without the medatadata since is gone
<badcom> TJ-, "VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. G200eR2"
<noob001> hi, I am new to Ubuntu, and i just setup a vm running ubuntu to test it. the esxi webbased console is a bit slow, is there some sort of vnc service built-in? how do I connect to this vm from windows?
<leftyfb> badcom: that's a virtual driver
<znull> TJ-,  medata has some information about the HDD serial number? stripes or something ?
<leftyfb> badcom: sounds like this is a VM, maybe not meant to be running a graphical interface
<TJ-> znull: sure, create an identical partition table then dd the individual partition's data over into the new partitions
<TJ-> znull: I would assume it does, it'll contain some of the details you see from the hpacucli tool
<badcom> leftyfb, it's a physical server...
<TJ-> badcom: is there a monitor connected? I'd expect the x server to be a bit confused if it has no outputs at all
<kostkon> badcom, the vanilla Ubuntu desktop? unity and all? a 3d opengl based desktop. even if that card isn't virtual i doubt it can handle it easily
<badcom> TJ-, good question. I need to check...
<TJ-> The matrox G200 is about 20 years old, not sure if there are any drivers for it at all, possibly only VESA drivers for that
<noob001> I tried tightvncserver and xrdp, neither worked
<badcom> So that process is graphic related
<akik> badcom: i've had good experience with x2go and either mate or lxde on the server
<badcom> akik, I'm accessing it through iDrac
<leftyfb> badcom: that process is your desktop
<noob001> idrac I could do as well, but surely there must be something better
<leftyfb> noob001: define "neither worked"
<noob001> leftyfb: I installed tightvncserver, installation worked, as soon as I connected from the windows machine to the host, the application crashed
<noob001> (on the linux side)
<noob001> xrdp worked, I was able to connect to the "portal" or whatever you want to call it, where I got a choice of method to connect, I picked the standard, entered login/pass, got a gray screen
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg-video-dummy | badcom
<ubottu> badcom: xserver-xorg-video-dummy (source: xserver-xorg-video-dummy): X.Org X server -- dummy display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.8-1build1 (artful), package size 9 kB, installed size 32 kB
<badcom> got it...
<leftyfb> noob001: try x11vnc. Though I'm curious why you need a desktop environment on a remote machine to begin with?
<badcom> Is it possible to restart it without having to log out/in again?
<badcom> Until I find a definite solution for it
<noob001> leftyfb: I am completely new to linux, I am not going to run text commands only, I want a gui
<Exterminador> https://streamable.com/rbouq -> this is what happens when I try to login to Xubuntu (tried both xfce and Xubuntu session)
<leftyfb> noob001: sure, but for what purpose? What will you be using it for?
<badcom> Think I found it "sudo service lightdm restart"
<badcom> It closes all programs though =/
<noob001> leftyfb: I don't know yet, like I said I am new to it, so I want to discover what's in it, what it can do, etc
<noob001> leftyfb: x11vnc is working perfectly, thanks for the tip!
<kostkon> Exterminador, ctrl+alt+f2, log in, check the ownership of .Xauthority. it shouldn't be owned by root
<leftyfb> noob001: It would be easier and cheaper to just run a live cd or run it in a VM on your local machine then to mess around with a remote dedicated/VM server
<noob001> dno, spooling up a vm on a server I already use for other stuff is fairly easy
<kostkon> Exterminador, the .Xauthority file in that users' home
<Exterminador> it's owned by vitor:vitor
<noob001> leftyfb: my R710 is running anyway, and has plenty of ram and cpu left to run more vm's
<Exterminador> I've done ls -ld ~/.*authority
<kostkon> Exterminador, well we eliminated the most probable cause
<leftyfb> noob001: sorry, I was actually addressing the wrong person
<noob001> leftyfb: oh, sorry I missed that lol
<Exterminador> and Xauthority and ICEauthority are owned by me. perhaps something wrong about the damn Nvidia drivers?
<TJ-> badcom: yes, restarting lightdm is restarting the DM (Display Manager), which controls the X server and greeter login
<TJ-> Exterminador: check for other files/dirs not owned by your user account: "find $HOME \! -user $USER -ls "
<Exterminador> TJ-: I've executed the command but it didn't give any output yet
<TJ-> Exterminador: OK, it'll scan all directories under $HOME so could take a while if you've a lot in there
<Exterminador> TJ-: yes, I have a few ones indeed. but it was working perfectly before updating today :/
<TJ-> Exterminador: right, well this command just ensures you've not got some other non-user owned files that could cause the issue, then you can look at other causes. I'd recommend checking $HOME/.xsession-errors and also the DM log. If it's using lightdm then check in /var/log/lightdm/
<TenStepsBack> hello to all
<Exterminador> TJ-: it's starting to appear some files related to ~/.rpmdb
<Exterminador> owned by root
<akik> badcom: is the idrac web ui running through a java app?
<TJ-> Exterminador: I doubt they'll be a problem; sounds like you've used a tool like 'alien' to convert/install RPM packages
<leftyfb> akik: it does
<Exterminador> as the GUI, it's using the default Xubuntu GUI.
<akik> yea i wouldn't expect anything from that
<TJ-> Exterminador: check the log files then
<badcom> akik, Yes
<FooBizz> does the type of machine I have change the APT packages I have access to ? ARM vs X86 ?
<noob001> leftyfb: thx for the help, bbl
<Exterminador> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nXtXgBq5TM/
<DiecastMessiah> ok so i was right about my gaming problem.. after installing different libraries more stuff is working.. but hit a road block trying to install ia32-libs
<ycyclist> Any advise about vim editing both Makefiles and Python files together?  I wonder about tabbing.
<kostkon> Exterminador, check your /etc/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> Exterminador: hmmm, not sure if this is relevant but "xfce4-session: Another session manager is already running"
<kostkon> DiecastMessiah, what are you trying to do
<ibispi> hey i have a problem
<Exterminador> kostkon: there's no /etc/log dir
<kostkon> Exterminador, oops, /var/log
<ibispi> i was away from home for a week, came back, updated my 16.04 ubuntu
<ibispi> and now i can't log in while my nvidia drivers are installed
<ibispi> so i had to uninstall my nvidia driver
<ibispi> in order to login
<ibispi> and i'm using the open thingamajig
<ibispi> are the devs working on fixing this?
<Exterminador> Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6tfgMMQZwp/
<Exterminador> i can try changing to Xorg server instead Nvidia and see if solves the issue
<DiecastMessiah> kostkon: getting my games to run .. i have a optimus laptop.. but i have my video working right.. but different games don;t run
<Exterminador> worth to mention that i've shutdown the laptop and so on but nothing seems to solve the issue. like i've said, weirdly i can login to other accounts except my own
<Exterminador> sorry, someone call. brb
<DiecastMessiah> trying it install different 32bit libraries ..
<DiecastMessiah> ia32-libs ,-- is old i guess so it not repostories
<badcom> akik, why?
<ibispi> so i guess it's time to uninstall ubuntu
<ibispi> and use something where regular updates don't break the system
<jiffier> Hi, does anybody use an ANSI-International keymapping here?
<Exterminador> any ideas about this? tried changing the drivers but I still enter in a login loop :/
<DiecastMessiah> or anyone know a one stop fix to get all the libraries i need ?? i have installed libuuid:i386 and also libsdl1.2:i386 which installed like 80 packages .. and now i have more games working
<ibispi> Exterminador: i have the same problem
<ibispi> i am in a login loop since the latest update
<ibispi> i had to uninstall the nvidia drivers
<Exterminador> ibispi: but I can login to other accounts
<Exterminador> but not mine
<ibispi> huh
<ibispi> weird
<Exterminador> very weird indeed
<ibispi> i'm thinking of moving to windows again
<nacc> Exterminador: try backing up your .config or .local directory (by logging in at tty2)
<nacc> Exterminador: and then see if that fixes it
<docmur> Hey guys, I reset my user password, but wasn't careful enough and well I typed it twice, I can't seem to figure it out.  I'm running Ubuntu 17.10 4.13.0 (Kernel), does anyone know of a privilege exploit to get into root?  Or is there a way I can bypass having to know my current paswword? I can't sudo up
<nacc> docmur: lol, 'privilege exploit'? :)
<nacc> docmur: if you have physical access to the system, boot into recovery mode
<docmur> I don't have access to it right now, so I was hoping to do this via SSH
<nacc> docmur: do you have console access?
<docmur> Yes, I'm SSH'd into the box right now :)
<docmur> as my user
<nacc> docmur: not ssh, console
<nacc> docmur: like serial console
<docmur> oh, no
<Exterminador> nacc: you mean backing up and then delete the originals?
<nacc> docmur: then no, I don't think there is a way to do what you want
<docmur> craps lol
<nacc> Exterminador: e.g. mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak; mv ~/.local ~/.local.bak`
<nacc> Exterminador: the idea being that login loops like that typically (ime) are when some application changed some config file and didn't upgrade properly
<Exterminador> nacc: I'll do it right away
<nacc> Exterminador: they 'upgrade' the system one, but not the user one, and desktop apps are notorious for that
<nacc> Exterminador: that will make your user more like the other user that does work (in that there is no local config)
<nacc> Exterminador: then it's a matter of narrowing it down, which can be painful; it's often easier to just slowly set things back up the way they were
<TJ-> docmur: do you currently have a shell with your user logged in ?
<docmur> TJ-, I'm SSH'd into the given box, but I don't have phyiscal access to it, at least for the next 10ish hours
<TJ-> docmur: that's not what I asked; do you currently have a shell with your user logged in?
<nacc> TJ-: over ssh, they do, yeah
<nacc> (afaict)
<Exterminador> nacc: login loop still
<TJ-> docmur: Are you using "passwd" to try to change it?
<docmur> yes
<nacc> Exterminador: hrm, that's somewhat surprising (to me); which session are you trying to login to? (e.g., xorg, wayland, etc. and what version of ubuntu)?
<docmur> If there's a better way I'm all ears
<Exterminador> Xubuntu 17.10 & Xubuntu session
<docmur> F'ing YES!!!!!! I figured it out :D :D :D
<docmur> haha
<docmur> I just guessed the passwd over and over and over
<nacc> Exterminador: sorry, i'm not familiar with xubuntu's greeter specifically, but on stock ubuntu, you can choose 'Gnome on Xorg' or 'Gnome on Wayland', e.g.
<nacc> Exterminador: do you have those options?
<TJ-> docmur: I experimented with this situation some time ago when I knew roughly what the password was, so I created a script that generated passwd entries for permutations
<TJ-> docmur: you can do "getent passwd $USER" to get the existing entry which includes a code denoting the salt value and algorithm, then you can use those plus the permutations to try to recreate the same encrypted value, at which point you've got the original password
<Exterminador> I have on the top right the option to choose XFCE session or Xubuntu. tried both and nothing. changed from Nvidia graphics driver to Xorg, uninstalled Nvidia stuff, rebooted and nothing
<Exterminador> nacc:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oIwMD0J0/irccloudcapture1980445286.jpg
<nacc> Exterminador: interesting, ok
<docmur> TJ-  I actually figured it out :), I just guessed and guessed and guessed and finally it worked
<docmur> this time I was very, very careful and reset to a known. good, password
<nacc> Exterminador: it's possible xfce has another config direcotry
<TJ-> docmur: Yay!
<docmur> TJ- haha Yep!  That was scary for a bit :)
<TJ-> Exterminador: have you created a new user account and confirmed that can log in - which'll tell you if it is a system-wide or per-user issue
<nacc> TJ-: i believe they said that they were able to with a different user
<TJ-> nacc: oh thanks, I have skipped a bit!
<TJ-> docmur: Pro Tip: create a sudo-enabled alternate user for emergencies
<DiecastMessiah> is there something to check my different lib's or something to reinstall them .. i remember way back i needed to install multi-arch or something to get 32bit software to run
<Exterminador> I'll try to explain all the steps I've done before the issue occurs: I have this laptop with 3 OS's (Windows 10, Ubuntu 17.10 (the normal one) and Xubuntu 17.10). I've updated Xubuntu, restarted laptop, choosed the normal Ubuntu, updated the normal Ubuntu, restarted  laptop, entered Xubuntu, choosed my account and it entered in a login loop. but I can login to my son's account or to my wife account. just not mine. on normal
<Exterminador> Ubuntu I can access any account tho.
<TJ-> Exterminador: are Ubuntu and Xubuntu sharing the same /home/vitor directory, or they each have separate versions?
<Exterminador>  TJ-, they're installed in different partions. so I think they don't interfere.
<kostkon> DiecastMessiah, generally you install the 32bit version of a package like this  apt-get install pacakge_name:i386
<TJ-> Exterminador: OK, so that datapoint doesn't help
<VanceCole> Hello. Fresh install of 17.10, when I connect to my docking station X.org crashes, screen flickers about 20 times and then x.org comes back up to login screen but if I try to login x.org immediately crashes again. Laptop works fine undocked. Any suggestions?
<VanceCole> Dell M4800
<ibispi> try uninstalling display drivers if you have them installed
<ibispi> i have a similar bug since the latest update
<ibispi> i can't use my nvidia drivers now
<DiecastMessiah> kostkon: thanks
<DiecastMessiah> can anyone see a problem with this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MYwngsFgYF/
<DiecastMessiah> maybe i need to disable my intel chip .. but it shouldn't be running to my knowledge
<Exterminador> TJ-, nacc, I think that somehow the normal Ubuntu messed up things when generating the grub entries or wtv it's called after update. after I issued update-grub, in tty2 as root in Xubuntu, I'm able to login again.
<nacc> Exterminador: that's odd; without rebooting?
<Exterminador> yep. without rebooting
<nacc> Exterminador: then that's a red herring
<nacc> Exterminador: something else changed, update-grub doesn't change your running system
<Exterminador> going to install Nvidia drivers now
<TJ-> Exterminador: did you reboot after doing the update-grub ?
<Exterminador> TJ-: I didn't
<TJ-> Exterminador: hopefully it stays fixed
<Exterminador> btw, I found something weird. what are the commands to properly reinstall grub and making the sda6 as the main OS (Xubuntu). because I'm seeing 2 entries of Windows 10 and I just have 1
<Exterminador> and if possible without using live usb because isn't handy at all right now
<Sircle> Apache question: I have 70 directories under /var/www/html/   Do I need to put <Directory for each of 70  or just something like <DirectoryMatch /var/www/html/*/.git/*> ?
<Sircle> I want to ignore it
<nathancahill> Have some odd behavior with Ubuntu Core (on Docker) vs Ubuntu Desktop
<nathancahill> Fonts aren't being loaded from the file:// protocol in Firefox on Ubuntu Core
<nathancahill> Works fine on Ubuntu Desktop though. Also works fine if they are served via http
<TJ-> Sircle: stick to one channel' you've already asked in #httpd
<nacc> nathancahill: i believe 'ubuntu core' support is in #snappy, as it's a snap-based image
<nathancahill> Gotcha, thanks
<VanceCole> I got my docking station working by disabling switchable graphics. Thanks.
<Exterminador> erm.. after a restart, login issue again (with Nvidia drivers installed). and I'm seeing 2 windows entries on the boot manager and I'm quite sure I have only one Windows installed. how can I reinstall grub properly? to see if it fixes anything
<akik> badcom: i've used them before, and they had bad usability every time
<nacc> TJ-: and in response, they posted in #ubuntu-server...
<akik> always simple to follow problem resolution when it's posted on three channels :P
<TJ-> Exterminador: 2 windows entries could be the Recovery and Real partitions
<Exterminador> still, how can I reinstall grub properly (too see if it changes anything).
<Exterminador> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda?
<TJ-> Exterminador: the menu is written by "update-grub"  - it uses os-prober to discover other operating systems
<Exterminador> something must be well borked
<Exterminador> I simply can't login again to my account
<AmericanBlend> did you use ecryptfs?
<AmericanBlend> is the user directory encrypted?
<Exterminador> I didn't encrypted anything.
<AmericanBlend> but during insallation, did you check the "encrypt user directory" option?
<Exterminador> this happened after updating Xubuntu and Ubuntu at same time
<Exterminador> AmericanBlend: nope, o didn't.
<Exterminador> I*
<Exterminador> it was working until I decided to update both OS's
<AmericanBlend> is it a dual boot?
<willc> would a missing service / .sh file cause a bootloop?
<willc> It is the only thing I can think I did that is causing it to occur on my raspberrypi
<willc> I moved a file into a dir that is a service
<genewitch> When i boot off a USB installer, i can't move the cursor or continue the install on the "Language" screen. Keyboard input does nothing, even ctl-alt-del
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, so I just wanted to install spotify and I have to install "snap" in order to do so.. Looks like snap is some new package management utility I don't know about.. So I've looked around a bit and its all "New and improved!! (tm)" with "Absolutely no drawbacks!!! (c)".. Anybody here who can give me a balanced opinion of how it works, and why I would not do this using apt?
<Bootprob> 16.04, during regular update it went to grub bash. Allows to go to boot option menu and select shimx64.efi but that goes just back to mentioned bash
<r4co0n> Is there a channel to ask questions about snapcraft, maybe on another irc network?
<nacc> r4co0n: #snappy
<r4co0n> nacc, thx
<nacc> sven_oostenbrink: same for you
<kostkon> sven_oostenbrink, you could start from here https://snapcraft.io/
<Gunstick> Hi. Found a bug in libreoffice. Where should I submit the bug? Or where could I get help to make libreoffice work on my setup: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385813&p=13743523#post13743523
<nacc> !bug | Gunstick n
<ubottu> Gunstick n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> (ignore the stray n)
<Exterminador> TJ-, nacc, seems that I've fixed it. I removed Nvidia drivers, removed .config and .local folders, and all seems to be working now ;)
<nacc> Exterminador: fun :)
<Gunstick> thanks
<Exterminador> I'll try in a bit with the Nvidia drivers. still, I've found something, that's when I boot into Xubuntu I got something about jobs related to uDev something and dev-disk something
<ibispi> Exterminador: have you tried this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1009725/login-loop-after-upgrading-to-4-4-0-116-kernel-graphical-login-screen-black/1009726
<ibispi> i just tried this and solved my problem
<Exterminador> ibispi: didn't tried, but I'm pretending to see if the problem is really related to Nvidia or something else
<ibispi> ok
<Exterminador> otherwise, I already know how to fix things
<ibispi> k
<Gunstick> thanks
<Gunstick> so I added to the already existing bug I found on launchpad. bug is from 2014, and it's still existing (or is a regression) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1292407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292407 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[lubuntu trusty] Libreoffice shows a fatal error message when trying to open every component" [Undecided,Expired]
<Exterminador> and if it fails to login with Nvidia drivers, well, I don't need them honestly. I don't play on Linux (that's why I have Windows, just to play NFSMW)
<Gunstick> will anyone look at that bug or will it be disregarded as it has en "expired" flag?
<badcom> Hey guys
<badcom> I've figured out the cause of the X server using up the CPU. It was due to Vine Server.
<badcom> I ran "killall vino-server" and it solved the problem right away!
<nacc> Gunstick: you should file a new bug
<nacc> Gunstick: it's not obvious at all your is the same, evne if symptomatically it is
<nacc> Gunstick: do you know the original bug submitter had a non-standard home?
<Exterminador> ibispi: seems that removing .local and .config folders solved the problem also (maybe something using Nvidia drivers didn't update properly in one of those folders).
<Gunstick> nacc: no, but the one in the forum had the same problem than me and hinted me at checking the non standard home. will file a new bug
<nacc> Gunstick: sounds good
<linux_> ubuntu
<Gunstick> is it possible to file a new bug by copying/linking the info I wrote on the old bug?
<linux_> need help with my ubuntu
<linux_> *
<nacc> Gunstick: not afaik, just c&p into a new bug and maybe mention the old bug
<Gunstick> nacc: ok!
<linux_> i keep getting black doc instead of my programs and the videos are keep glitching i think ther is some thing wrong with the instillation but i can't re install cuz i have valuable data
<Exterminador> could someone take a look a the dmesg output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KsRNcyJdgQ/ <- and tell me if anything looks wrong (except the lines from 807 to 815)?
<linux_> if anyone can help me il be glad
<linux_> i was thinking of upgrading to 17.10 but will i lose the data ?
<linux_> i feel i am talking to my self ok thank you anyway guys sorry for bothering you
<kostkon> linux_, from?
<Gunstick> ok, done. Hoping for the best :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1751854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751854 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice does not start if user homedire not located in /home" [Undecided,New]
<kostkon> linux_, from 16.04?
<linux_> <kostkon> what do you mean by from pl be more specific
<linux_> <kostkon> yes
<kostkon> linux_, do you really have to?
<linux_> <kostkon> yes its keep glitching
<linux_> <kostkon> its broking
<linux_> <kostkon> * broken
<kostkon> linux_, i mean 17.10 will run out of support soon and you will be able to upgrade directly to 18.04 in a few months time
<linux_> <kostkon> i know but i need anything that can fix the problem without losing data
<kostkon> linux_, what is the problem
<linux_> <kostkon> the videos are glitching and the left doc is turning black every time i restart
<kostkon> linux_, is it really 16.04 or 17.04?
<linux_> <kostkon> it is 16.4
<linux_> <kostkon> i need to change the background every time so the doc can go back to the normal color
<jhutchins_wk> linux_: If your data is valuable why don't you have a backup?
<linux_> <kostkon> and the vid glitch is annoying like i cant watch movies
<kostkon> linux_, you could try resetting unity/compiz or enable lowfx mode in unity. also it could be something related to your graphics card and the driver in use
<linux_> <kostkon> i do in my win 10 pc
<linux_> <kostkon> but i dont wana restore them it will take so much time
<kostkon> linux_, those are a few stop gap measures you could try until the release of 18.04. you could also upgrade to 18.04 right now although that is not advisable and you'd have to ask for support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<linux_> <kostkon> do ubuntu have like a tool can fix the errors like win 10 ?
<linux_> <kostkon> if the vid problem is fixed il be good
<lexcurious> hey folks
<linux_> <kostkon> sorry for wasting your time btw
<lotuspsychje> lexcurious: welcome, how can we help you?
<kostkon> linux_, also backup your data before attempting to repair or upgrade
<kostkon> linux_, we are here to help each other, don't worry about that
<linux_> <kostkon> i will ty anyway for the help not alot of ppl are like you
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | kostkon
<ubottu> kostkon: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kostkon> :)
<linux_> <kostkon> i think il just take the time to back it up into hard drive and install mint
<[jasper]> hej guys, having some trouble with wifi handoff....I'm trying to set sensitivity but for some reason I get operation not permitted
<[jasper]> any suggestions?
<kostkon> linux_, ok, give that a try
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: you have a screenshot of that and ubuntu version?
<linux_> <kostkon> i feel tiered only thinking about it
<[jasper]> lotuspsychje, screenshot of the operation not permitted?
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: yeah, where do you get that?
<linux_> kostkon> anyway ty il go now stay safe
<kostkon> linux_, i understand, but you should probably backup anyway,
<kostkon> linux_, good luck
<[jasper]> lotuspsychje, https://pasteboard.co/H9sMbA3.png
<lexcurious> general questions for community : 1) did you faced any dll hell in ubuntu in recent 2 years? 2) is it error free to upgrade to new major version of distro? 3) what kind of automaded toolchains you use for declarative configuration as a code(ansible?) and environment versioning ? 4) how do you install multiple minor versions of package same time? e.g python 3.5.3 , python 3.6
<mad_hatter> Hey folks. I'm getting this error "Can't open postfix/mailname: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/debconf-set-selections line 114" after running the command: debconf-set-selections <<< postfix postfix/mailname string 'dev.blah.com' ....any idea what could be causing this? Is the syntax correct?
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: it could be that your driver/card does not allow sensitivity?
<[jasper]> maybe lotuspsychje.. but that would seriously suck
<FrameFever> how can I connect from ubuntu to my files on my windows host 10?
<FrameFever> is there a tutorial
<FrameFever> I use ubuntu server only
<FrameFever> I mean not copying, I want to share the files
<[jasper]> getting almost a zero handoff on my phone...but laptop doesnt seem to want to transfer..
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: wich chipset and driver is that
<[jasper]> lotuspsychje, intel product: Wireless 7260 running iwlwifi driver
<lexcurious> I will appreciate of multiple people provide answers for my questions, I just want grasp general picture
<loginoob> Hello, Please someone help me in detecting if my external drive can be fixed
<loginoob> I beg you
<loginoob> The light is on and i can hear the platter spinning
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: try gparted and different usb ports, and a smart test
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: https://askubuntu.com/questions/224999/ubuntu-wifi-roaming-problem-how-do-i-set-wireless-sensitivity-on-ubuntu
<lexcurious> general questions for community : 1) did you faced any dll hell in ubuntu in recent 2 years? 2) is it error free to upgrade to new major version of distro? 3) what kind of automaded toolchains you use for declarative configuration as a code(ansible?) and environment versioning ? 4) how do you install multiple minor versions of package same time? e.g python 3.5.3 , python 3.6
<lotuspsychje> lexcurious: how about you ask one question each time?
<[jasper]> lotuspsychje,  how will that help me?
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: one of the answers say some cards can set sensitivity
<lotuspsychje> cant
<srishti> hello
<[jasper]> yeah. so thereś no way then I guess to set it? that's so messed up
<[jasper]> how can iwconfig see the reception quality...and not be able to set a threshold....stupid..
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: i did not find much ubuntu bugs about it yet, how about you file a new !bug for your issue?
<[jasper]> lotuspsychje, guess itś not a bug right? itś just not supported..
<[jasper]> I set up this mesh network in my house....phone seams to handle it perfectly...so does ipad....but laptop refuses..
<[jasper]> need to turn wifi off/on for it to reconnect to strongest AP
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: well with the bug you could help the community, findout what is really is about
<lotuspsychje> lexcurious: for the python part, we reccomend using package version for your ubuntu version specificly, not mixing them
<lexcurious> lotuspsychje but if person may need multiple versions of a package for development reasons?
<lotuspsychje> lexcurious: !backports or snaps
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: Gparted is taking forever to scan device and when i remove the external drive it says cannot stat device /dev/sdb. No such file or directory
<nacc> lexcurious: setup VMs, containers
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: try a smart test from disk tools?
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: Disks does not show my drive. On the left hand there is disk Which show No media on right hand
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: ok, lets try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your hd
<lexcurious> does anyone run configuration management tool on desktop\laptop ? like ansible . is it make sense?
<lotuspsychje> lexcurious: this channel is not for polls, but for issues support
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: Plugin my HD before running command or after?
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: plug after the command to catch errors, hastebin the results after please
<loginoob> ok
<lexcurious> lotuspsychje excuse me, I just wanted to poll community opinions
<lotuspsychje> lexcurious: join #ubuntu-discuss if you like?
<isleshocky771> Just installed Ubuntu 17.10 and my cordless keyboard is now not working. lsusb is showing the keyboard as well as the dongle; however, the keyboard won't work. Thoughts on getting this to work? It's a logitech mx5000
<lotuspsychje> isleshocky771: did you pair mouse and keyboard?
<isleshocky771> lotuspsychje: I've attempted to paid the keyboard using the internal bluetooth, the logitech dongle as bluetooth, and just the logitech dongle as the usb keyboard to no avail.
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: Sir, this is the output http://lpaste.net/362924
<isleshocky771> Note: I have a newer Performance MX Mouse plugged in with "it's" dongle and it works without issue.  I've attempted to use the keyboard and it's dongle separately.
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: this is a seagate 1TB?
<loginoob> yes
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: i had same issue on ubuntu lately, can you try a reboot with usb cable in an usb 3.0 port before boot?
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: Just a simple reboot with HD onnected to USB 3.0?
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: yeah can you try that plz
<loginoob> ok, wait for me I'll be back
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: your tail doesnt show errors
<lotuspsychje> isleshocky771: your dongle is usb or BT?
<isleshocky771> lotuspsychje: apparently these logitech desktop systems used to come with dongles which could be used a USB keyboard or as a BT receiver.
<lotuspsychje> isleshocky771: perhaps checkout your BT connections with blueman
<lotuspsychje> [jasper]: another idea is to ask in #hardware if your chipset allow sensitivity
<[jasper]> will give it a try
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: Nothing happened
<[jasper]> thx lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: how many usb 3.0 ports do you have?
<[jasper]> lotuspsychje, #hardware is currently invite only apparently
<loginoob> One
<[jasper]> oh nvm, wasn' identified
<lotuspsychje>  [jasper] you need a register to join
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: holdon lemme get you my bug url
<loginoob> ok
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: try the command in #2 please
<loginoob> lotuspsychje: for i in /sys/bus this one?
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: yes
<loginoob> did it. Nothing happened
<loginoob> Is my drive faulty?
<sere> anyone know why when i try to install to sd from a live usb it doesnt see my card.. this computer does and yesterday it was seeing it after i format. i do see when i start to the installer my my internal drives dissappare.
<sere> 16.04 btw
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: dont think so
<lotuspsychje> loginoob: bbl mate
<sere> loginoob: are you trying to install to sd aswell?
<loginoob> sere: sorry i didn't understand
<sere> loginoob: are you installing to and SD card or usb.. im having the same trouble but the and sd card.. what helped me was formating to unused or free and then starting the installer
<loginoob> sere: No not installing to sd card
<CarlFK> xenial desktop, boots to default login screen, it is waiting for a login. (good)  I am sshed in.  I want to run a gui app (lets say xterm) on the local display.  so I think I need to log in the desktop session?
<nacc> CarlFK: 'local' in what sense?
<CarlFK> juser@gator:~$ DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm ... Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxterm: Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<nacc> CarlFK: as in your display (ssh client)? or the monitor connected to the desktop?
<CarlFK> the connected monitor
<nacc> CarlFK: i believe you need to setup your environment correctly to do that (DISPLAY at a minimum, probably other thigns)
<CarlFK> I am guessing my user doesn't have access to the display yet
<CarlFK> I think I want: command line login to the display manager?   (im on the edge of understanding what terms to use for what processes that do what I need.)
<leftyfb> CarlFK: ssh -X <hostname>    ... then try running your app
<leftyfb> oh, maybe I'm wrong
<nacc> CarlFK: that's not really a thing
<nacc> leftyfb: no, that'd forward X
<nacc> (i think)
<leftyfb> actually, it'll work
<leftyfb> well, not the -X''
<CarlFK> -X runs it on my ssh client box (bad)
<leftyfb> do you want the GUI application to pop up on the remove machine or your local where the ssh client is?
<CarlFK> remote
<leftyfb> CarlFK: login to remote via ssh, then: export DISPLAY=:0 ; xterm
<CarlFK> juser@gator:~$ DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm ... Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxterm: Xt error: Can't open display: :0.0
<CarlFK> gator is the remote box.
<nacc> CarlFK: that was not the value leftyfb said
<CarlFK> im sure if I walk over and log in, then that should work.
<CarlFK> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxterm: Xt error: Can't open display: :0
<leftyfb> CarlFK: export DISPLAY=:0 ; xterm
<CarlFK> leftyfb: same thing
<leftyfb> pastebin please
<leftyfb> CarlFK: also, do you have a GUI running on the remote?
<nacc> CarlFK: and what's the remote OS/version?
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t6CGfk5h4j/
<leftyfb> CarlFK: on the remote, type: echo $DISPLAY
<CarlFK> 16.04.4  - desktop
<CarlFK> juser@gator:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<CarlFK> :0
<leftyfb> odd
<leftyfb> it should be working
<CarlFK> leftyfb: juser doesn't have access to the gui 'yet'
<leftyfb> huh?
<CarlFK> I am sure I need to make that login looking screen turn into a desktop looking screen
<leftyfb> CarlFK: oh, so you're not logged in yet?
<leftyfb> you'll need to be logged in ... you can't run an application on the greeter screen
<leftyfb> it's not a DE
<CarlFK> im logged in to an ssh session.  the gui is still at the login screen.
<Iam1> if you're trying to get a gui apt-get install ubuntu-desktop worked for me
<CarlFK> I think I want: command line login to the display manager?   (im on the edge of understanding what terms to use for what processes that do what I need.)
<Iam1> if I want to choose between gui and command line only I just login at either normal or in recover mode
<Iam1> but I'm late in the conversation hope I"m not out of context
<CarlFK> Iam1: im sshed in.  I want to make the login gui go away and the user's desktop appear.
<leftyfb> CarlFK: you need to be logged in on the desktop as well
<leftyfb> CarlFK: you can probably look how to set the machine to automatically login to the desktop via command line and restart lightdm or reboot
<nacc> CarlFK: what are you actually trying to achive?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: you could also maybe try to run x11vnc, login with vnc and then login to your desktop
<CarlFK> nacc: run a video mixer and visually verify that a test pattern is displayed
<Iam1> You could have a look here it says to use the -X option with the ssl command https://askubuntu.com/questions/199727/log-into-desktop-using-ssh
<nacc> Iam1: not relevant in this case
<nacc> Iam1: and ssh not ssl :)
<Iam1> sorry
<dingir> hi
<nacc> CarlFK: ah i see
<CarlFK> the ssh client is over a wifi link.  I don't want to be sending video data over any network link.
<dingir> is it normal my port forwarding not working when vpn is enabled?
<nacc> CarlFK: well, the issue is there is no remote X session yet
<mikubuntu> haaaaalp. just did an update on my laptop and it never finished installing but stopped on a black screen that said something about grub and minimal bash and press tab for commands
<CarlFK> nacc - right.  that's why I wanted a CLI to make that happen.
<Iam1> I'm wearing 'L' plates here :)
<dingir> when when i enable vpn on my computer i cannot connect to servers?
<dingir> how to enable sshd when vpn is active?
<nacc> CarlFK: maybe relevant
<nacc> CarlFK: https://superuser.com/questions/1072949/lightdm-and-desktop-session-control-by-command-line
<mikubuntu> so i have two laptops in front of me now, borrowed mom's to get into help channel and i started a live session of Vinux which was the only live USB i have laying around. the unit did start up and is "working" with vinux, but i don't know much about it.
<CarlFK> nacc: that might be it.  I gave up and typed in the pw on the gui's keyboard
<CarlFK> but I'll leave that in a tab and try it later
<mikubuntu> let me join the vinux channel to see how i pull up a terminal on that box
<Iam1> There's an article here about howto using vmware https://pubs.vmware.com/view-51/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.vmware.view.installation.doc%2FGUID-CEBAB8FF-A185-4947-A6F6-ACFAD0583CE5.html
<mikubuntu> anyone else have this problem on a recent update?
<nicebu> just for logs: https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h   -   dax aka rww aka ro aka pweh aka rw aka dax_ doxed  Robert William Wall robert@rww.name robertlikesturtles@gmail.com freenode operator ubuntu
<nicebu> just for logs: https://pastebin.com/nmdRUY6h   -   dax aka rww aka ro aka pweh aka rw aka dax_ doxed  Robert William Wall robert@rww.name robertlikesturtles@gmail.com freenode operator ubuntu
<nicebu> dox reason: being an asshole to freenode users
<nicebu>  
<FrameFever> how can I mount a harddisk fron my windows system on my ubuntu server version?
<linux_> anyone have an interesting chat
<FrameFever> hey
<FrameFever> linux
<linux_> hi
<FrameFever> I want to connect my windows drive to my ubuntu server
<FrameFever> how can I do that?
<linux_> idk man hope someone can help you
<FrameFever> ^^
<FrameFever> yes I hope so too
<TJ-> FrameFever: assuming the NTFS was safely unmounted within Windows it should be auto-detected and mounted via udisks
<TJ-> FrameFever: otherwise, create a mountpoint and mount it, e.g. "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs; sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/ntfs" - it depends if you have the ntfsprogs tools installed I think
<TJ-> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2016.2.22AR.2-2 (artful), package size 400 kB, installed size 1440 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<FrameFever> TJ-: ahh you mean, I have to check first, whether I have the harddisk visible?
<FrameFever> under /dev/sd...
<TJ-> FrameFever: yes; "lsblk -f" may help identify it
<memphisto> yes, do lsblk -f to check for ntfs paritiion
<memphisto> :)
<jayjo_> is there a way to inspect what gui framework is being used in a java app running on ubuntu?
<FrameFever> TJ-: └─sda1 ext4         1ec2cac8-a94e-4805-bd2f-4fb2d34b1be3 /
<FrameFever> this is what I got
<FrameFever> my ubuntu runs on a vmware
<TJ-> FrameFever: well that is just the Linux root file-systen
<TJ-> FrameFever: oh, well, then you'll need to use some VMware specific method to pass the NTFS file-system/device through to the guest
<memphisto> FrameFever: do you really need the whole drive in linux or a folder
<memphisto> you can share a folder with vmware
<ioc_> jayjo_, I'd search for the identifiers in the .class files, that is, unpack the jar >> grep -R javax.swing unpacked_directory
<FrameFever> memphisto: just a folder is fine
<ioc_> jayjo_, that won't tell you what is being used, but what the app links to (which *should* be the same)
<memphisto> i don't know vmware by heart but go to VM settings and go to shared folder
<memphisto> and just add it
<FrameFever> can I not connect to some folder via smb?
<FrameFever> or connect via computer name?
<memphisto> you could do that too
<memphisto> but why not use vmware tools if you have them already
<memphisto> FrameFever: https://askubuntu.com/questions/29284/how-do-i-mount-shared-folders-in-ubuntu-using-vmware-tools
<memphisto> or this link from vmware https://pubs.vmware.com/workstation-9/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.vmware.ws.using.doc%2FGUID-AB5C80FE-9B8A-4899-8186-3DB8201B1758.html
<ioc_> smb/domain require the VM to be on the same network as windows, which may not be the case if the networking mode is NAT (besides they may/should be slower than shared folders or IDE/SATA virtual disk)
<ioc_> (but how much that matters in practice would depend on the context of what you're doing with the vm)
<ericus> my /boot is full
<ericus> what do I do?
<memphisto> ls /boot
<memphisto> check for the previous kernels and remove them with apt
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zBxdDgMhGg
<TJ-> ericus: "sudo apt autoremove" but if that fails manually remove un-needed initrd.img files. I have a script that automates it at http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<memphisto> ericus: so remove 4.4.x series first
<memphisto> and then if need remove the 4.13.0-31
<TJ-> ericus: you've got a custom kernel there with no obvious related initrd.img: retpoline-4.13.0-36-generic
<ziplerk_> hello
<ziplerk_> is anyoe here
<ziplerk_> can't begin the docker service it fails
<ziplerk_> url: https://ptpb.pw/f0ua
<ziplerk_> what's the cause
<energizer> In gnome, how do i enable the launcher on all monitors?
<ioc_> retpoline shouldbe there, it was introduced for spectre/meltdown
<ericus> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BsY7Wp8T9D/
<TJ-> ericus: so you have no autoremove candidates
<TJ-> ericus: what capacity is the /boot/ device? "df -h "
<energizer> got it
<ericus>   /dev/sda2                    237M  120M  105M  54% /boot
<ericus> after removing  $ sudo rm initrd.img-4.13.0-31-generic
<memphisto> ericus: manually remove 4.4 seris ; apt remove linux-*-4.13.0-31
<memphisto> sorry, same cmd for 4.4 series
<memphisto>  /boot usually around 500M
<memphisto> ziplerk_: does it work with older kernel versions ?
<memphisto> it seems it can't find some module
<ziplerk_> how'd you know the problem is old kernel
<TJ-> ericus: you could reduce the size of the initrd.img files; they contain almost all kernel modules but only need the modules required to boot. You can change that in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and set MODULES=dep and then "sudo update-initramfs -u -k all"  should reduce initrd.img size from 50MB to 25MB
<memphisto> no, you have newer kernel you have 4.15.5-1
<ph88> how does the upgrade go from 18.04 feature freeze version to stable when it's out ?
<memphisto> could you boot to older vesion of kernel and try
<TJ-> ph88: same as all other upgrades, "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<memphisto> if it works we then have to figure out how to get those modules for current kernel
<ph88> will wayland give me any benefits as user ?
<memphisto> ph88: not yet
<ph88> not even enhanced battery life or so
<memphisto> hence not default on 18.04
<mikubuntu> ok guys i got some help in #vinux, but my guy had to go -- can anyone walk me through last steps? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cqwzQFQgYQ/
<Anelito> hi everyone
<Anelito> I am facing a very weird situation
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: sorry, Vinux is not supported here
<leftyfb> Anelito: you'll need to detail your issue if you would like someone to help you with it
<Anelito> I lost access to a VM and the only interaction possible is uploading bash scripts via cloud provider console
<mikubuntu> i'm not trying to fix a vinux just using the live terminal to fix my lubuntu 1604 that broke on update couple hours ago
<leftyfb> Anelito: can't you contact your provider?
<Anelito> how can I reset the SSH (like setting a temp dummy password) using a shell script? Thanks
<Anelito> leftyfb yeah, in the meanwhile I was also looking for other solutions
<leftyfb> Anelito: what did you do to lose access?
<Anelito> lost the certificate in a backup
<mikubuntu> leftyfb  i'm not trying to fix a vinux just using the live terminal to fix my lubuntu 1604 that broke on update couple hours ago
<leftyfb> certificate?
<leftyfb> Anelito: you mean the ssh key?
<Anelito> yes
<leftyfb> Anelito: did you disable password login via ssh?
<Anelito> yes
<leftyfb> Anelito: ok, so enable "PasswordAuthentication yes" in sshd_config and restart the service
<Anelito> and how to set the password?
<leftyfb> Anelito: the password is the same password you use for sudo
<Seburo> Hi.  I am trying to install gparted from Software in Ubuntu 17.10.  It is shown as installed in Gnome, when I select it it asks for my password, but the main gparted display does not open.  Please can I have some help?
<VanceCole> I joined my PC to a windows AD domain, in nautilus I can open various SMB shares at smb://<share-name> but I don't see where they are being mounted, can I access these shares without manually mounting each one in fstab? (theres a lot)
<memphisto> open terminal and run it from there it should write some errors ..start from there
<memphisto> Seburo: open terminal and run it from there it should write some errors ..start from there
<leftyfb> VanceCole: it used to be somewhere in ~/.gvfs/
<memphisto> VanceCole: i'm in kde but i think you can bookmark them in nautiuls too as in dolphin.
<Seburo> memphisto:  Thanks.  I tried and got "(gpartedbin:2308): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0".
<martin___> #list
<memphisto> Seburo: sudo su first to be root
<memphisto> then ran gparted
<memphisto> or sudo gparted from terminal
<martin___> NIGGA!
<Seburo> memphisto:  Yes, that is what I did to get that error.
<VanceCole> leftyfb: thanks, I'm on 17.10 so its not in .gvfs but that helped me google what I needed and I found them in /run/user/<username>/gvfs
<martin___> I LOVE FEDORA!
<leftyfb> !ops | martin___
<ubottu> martin___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ioc_> Seburo, pkexec gparted
<memphisto> Seburo: add Defaults env_keep=DISPLAY in sudoers and try again
<martin___> Hello!
<ioc_> memphisto, Seburo don't use root for graphical applications, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ioc_> don't mess with sudoers, pkexec is THE way nowadays
<leftyfb> you shouldn't be using any sort of sudo for mounting samba shares through nautilus anyway.
<ioc_> (once upon a time there were gksudo/kdesudo but still not sudo)
<leftyfb> !ops | oeji2j
<ubottu> oeji2j: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oeji2j> Hello
<leftyfb> oeji2j: we get it, you don't like ubuntu and are here to troll. How original. Just skip to the end please.
<Seburo> mempisto: I have tried that, still no joy.
<avallark> hello all :) has anyone managed to get their nvidia drivers working on 17.10?
<Seburo> memphisto:  I have tried that, still no joy.
<memphisto> Seburo: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=127648
<darthearon> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu 16.04.3 amd64 on a dell poweredge r710 though the IDRAC utility. I have tried installing using LVM and not using LVM. I always get to the grub rescue prompt with errors running ls. "error reading first sector 0x0 from hd1, same from hd2 and hd3. running ls on hd0 just shows unknown filesystems. everything i can find seems to about software raids, not hardware raids. raid 6 on 6x2TB hardrives. 8tb v
<darthearon> could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Seburo> memphisto:  Thanks, I will look into that and give it a try.  Thanks again, bye :-)
<avallark> the nouveau driver sucks major ass
<darthearon> that was ubuntu server edition.
<SnugglyOwO> Hi kwo
<darthearon> avallark: yeah, ive gotten it to work before. rocket leuge was beautful on a 1070
<SnugglyOwO> Owo
 * SnugglyOwO snuggles darthearon -3-
<nacc> darthearon: they have left
<nacc> SnugglyOwO: please stay ontopic.
<nacc> darthearon: so you can't even get into the installer?
<SnugglyOwO> Awww :<
 * SnugglyOwO nuzzles nacc :3
<SnugglyOwO> XDDD
<nacc> SnugglyOwO: please stop.
<SnugglyOwO> B-but why?
<SnugglyOwO> ;_;
<SnugglyOwO> Do you have a big OwO
<SnugglyOwO> ;3
<nacc> SnugglyOwO: this is a support channel, not for chitchat, please respect the channel's rules.
<memphisto> darthearon: you have raid 6 on 6 drives? why not separare OS and data as two raids
<SnugglyOwO> Or a smol owo
<nacc> dax: thank you
<darthearon> nacc: Sorry, i saw that just after i hit enter. also, yes i get into the installer. everything about the installer works fine. its once the system reboots that i get to the grub rescue prompt. so the bootloader is at least installed if not configured properly.
<nacc> darthearon: ah ok, so the installer env clearly recognizes the env
<darthearon> memphisto: that would be better practice, and better in the long term. Thanks for the advice.
<nacc> darthearon: s/env/hardware/
<darthearon> nacc: is that something i should run at the grub rescue prompt? from a life cd?
<memphisto> darthearon: since its not working, why not reconfigure the raid first and start the new install
<memphisto> when install finishes don't reboot but go to terminal and check
<memphisto> grub.cfg
<nacc> darthearon: i'm reading up on it, it does appear to ahve been certified on 14.04
<darthearon> memphisto: memphisto ahhh. cool. thank you all. ill let you guys know how it went. might be a bit since it took 5 ish hours to initilize the raid 6. is there any downside to using the fast initilization? sorry for spelling
<memphisto> i've configured only hpe servers but never had it take so long
<darthearon> honestly. i havent messed with raid much before this. well, a bit at work, but those were all stood up before my time there.
<nacc> darthearon: so your bootable partition is also raid6?
<memphisto> are all the drives 2TB ?
<darthearon> yes.
<memphisto> darthearon: don't you have something smaller for the OS
<darthearon> all the raids are configured sucessfully. rebooting to install os now
<nacc> darthearon: it's sort of non-typical for the boot partition to be a more complicated RAID
<nacc> darthearon: you typically want it as simple as possible (IME), e.g. maybe a RAID1 mirroring across all the disks?)
<darthearon> i went with a 4x2tb drives in raid5 for Data, and 2x2tb drive in raid0 for OS.
<darthearon> i wanted to get more data out of drives. this configuration allows for 8tb. i was just thinking raid6 would give me more redundancy. i guess this is where experiance comes in.
<TJ-> RAID-0 for the OS? that's asking for problems :)
<darthearon> im sorry, typeo Raid1 for os
<memphisto> oh
<memphisto> 2TB for OS only that a waste
<TJ-> I generally use around 8GB for rootfs, 8GB for /var, 1GB for /usr/local and 750MB for /boot/
<Iam1> can anyone recommend a good 'free' CSS tutorial?
<Iam1> sick of paying for out of date ones on Lynda
<TJ-> Iam1: w3schools I think, and the mozilla developers network
<Iam1> cheers TJ will check them out
<courrier> Got disconnected by the same network I/O bug ;-(
<TJ-> Iam1: for W3school https://www.w3schools.com/Css/ and MDN: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/Reference#Concepts
<Iam1> TJ, thanks very much I'm there its fantastic
<TJ-> Iam1: there are several channels from Mozilla on their IRC server at irc.mozilla.org for web devs where you might get help and discussion
<courrier> Dmesg call trace mentions r8152,  do you think it could be the thing that randomly paralyses my system? http://paste.debian.net/1012139/
<courrier> that would mak sense since network I/O then become blocking
<TJ-> courrier: that looks like the USB device is going into auto power save mode; it is possible to disable that via sysfs, and you may need a udev rule at boot-time to set that permanently if that is the case
<imalison> Is there a published reference on the appindicator protocol?
<imalison> If I wanted to implement appindicator in my own desktop environment is there a way i could go about doing this?
<avallark> sorry, i got disconnected. Anyone had any success with nvidia drivers on 17.10 ? I have been struggling for the last 6 hours!
<darthearon> avallark: yeah, ive gotten it to work before. rocket leuge was beautful on a 1070
<courrier> TJ- Does "options usbcore autosuspend=1" in /etc/modprobe.d/usb.conf (not currently existing) look OK?
<avallark> darthearon: did it work out of the box?
<darthearon> just go to addition drivers (search from within unity) and select the propriatary package and allow them to take care of it. are you trying to download it from nvidia? you have to kill x and alot of other "akward for a driver installation" type things.
<darthearon> *additional drivers
<courrier> TJ-  Or would it be smarter and/or possible to keep HWE for display only (the reason for which I installed HWE) but keep old drivers for the rest that was previously stable?
<darthearon> HWE?
<avallark> darthearon: the additional driver way does not work for me, nor does the download from nvidia directly. GDM just goes on a forever loop on trying to bring up X.
<nacc> darthearon: HardWare Enablement stack
<nacc> !hwe | darthearon
<ubottu> darthearon: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> courrier: you can't mix drivers like that
<ioc_> imalison, you may want to ask in a de-specific channel, e.g. #xfce #kde
<avallark> i am going to do another reboot and see if i can revive my nouveau. After ranting about nouveau drivers for the past 2 hours, finally thats all i have got! :(
<avallark> \afk
 * avallark says 'duh'
<darthearon> ITS ALIVE!!!, thank you  nacc and memphisto! it boots with the new configurations.
<nacc> darthearon: nice
<courrier> nacc: mmh OK :( I'm wondering wether it's worth leaving the LTS. Is 4.13.0-36-generic different from the kernel that I would have with the last non-LTS or is it likely to have the same bugs?
<nacc> courrier: it's the same
<nacc> courrier: you could try the edge hwe kernel, or you could try 18.04
<AmericanBlend> how's the progress in 18.04?
<gordonjcp> I've been using 18.04 for a bit
<gordonjcp> you really want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<AmericanBlend> thanks
<courrier> nacc: OK I'll try the edge kernel. Looks a highly experimental option though. If I'm switching to this kernel, it might be re-updated very fast and thus either break (if it fixed it) or revive (if it was still buggy) my system in a couple of days after a new apt upgrade, right?
<nacc> courrier: right, it's mostly for testing the next hwe stack (16.04.4., in this case), aiui
<nacc> courrier: do you *need* the hwe stack, though?
<pedrocr> I get quite a bit of screen tearing in 16.04 with Gnome that I didn't get with Unity
<pedrocr> any tips on how to fix it?
<TJ-> courrier: I'd try the autosuspend option first, it seems the most likely to help
<TJ-> courrier: usb autosuspend is a common issue too
<courrier> nacc: well, I first isntall HWE to fix my display issue that looks very close to this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93578
<courrier> Issue was that disconnecting my laptop from USB-C workstation made it fully crashing after next resuming from suspend (randomly with or without kernel panic)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 93578 in DRM/Intel "[SKL] failed to train DP when connected with DA200 adapter" [Major,Closed: fixed]
<courrier> TJ-: yes, ok, thanks! Just to check, does it happen in /etc/modprobe.d/usb.conf?
<ioc_> hwe can be tested on a live dvd without installing
<drmtmych> Hi everybody
<sleepee> hello people
<TJ-> courrier: I believe so, that stops it for all devices. I'm more used to doing it on a per-device basis via the sysfs nodes /sys/bus/usb/.../power/control
<Iam1> TJ, thanks again for your tip, it's not rocket science is it.
<Delta706> I had a package dependency issue which I think was caused by a power loss during package installation. Is there any way to install packages which recovers cleanly? Or do most users just use a UPS these days?
<hggdh> Delta706: usually apt -f install will recover from missing dependencies
<Allanis> Well that was weird.
<sleepee> soooo... i messed around and installed the pantheon desktop on my ubuntu 17.10 install.  it was nice, but i didn't like having duplicate applications for the same things, so i uninstalled pantheon.  then i was left with a "settings" application that is not exactly what came by default on ubuntu.  wtf did i do?  is there no way of getting back my default settings application without re-installing ubuntu?
<Allanis> I'm sat at my desktop, laptop is beside me, and all of a sudden it dies...
<Allanis> It did give me some message in the terminal, but I have no idea what, didn't catch it before powering off.
<Allanis> Well now I feel stupid.
<Allanis> Laptops tend to die when not plugged in all day. :D
<garyserj> I have a file called 'in', and it has one line that says user@3.4.5.6  and I want to run ssh user@3.4.5.6  I tried ssh $('cat in')  but that didn't work.. What should I run?
<dax> garyserj: does it work without the 'quotes'?
<garyserj> with no quotes it says "Name or service not knownname 165.227.238.144"
<garyserj> with quotes it says "-bash: cat in: command not found"
<garyserj> without quotes is better. echo $(cat in)  displays the user@ip
<garyserj> but ssh $(cat in) doesn't work
<dax> does ssh user@ip work
<garyserj> yes
<Howie69> Any reccomendations to recover data off of a microSD card that seems to show up as RAW partition?  Testdisk or PhotoRec work with these things?
<dax> 'cause ssh $(cat in) works fine for me
<garyserj> hmm ok
<Allanis> garyserj: The same doesn't work here.
<garyserj> so it works for dax and doesn't work for you allanis?
<Allanis> Mhm.
<Allanis> Just seems to hang for me.
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a way to check what application is using GPU RAm?
<garyserj> Allanis: oh so maybe it is working for oyu then.. ssh user@ip sohuld hang ;-)
<Allanis> Nope I can get into the host fine.
<Allanis> So.
<Allanis> I used verbose.
<Allanis> allanis@sccs:~$ ssh $(cat in)
<Allanis> OpenSSH_7.5p1 Ubuntu-10ubuntu0.1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g  1 Mar 2016
<Allanis> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Allanis> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<Allanis> debug1: Connecting to saracraf.org [92.242.132.16] port 22.
<garyserj> yeah that's good. thanks
<Allanis> And that's pretty much where it dies.
<garyserj> well maybe it'd hang if you called it just straight
<garyserj> ssh user@ip
<Allanis> Nope calling it right from the terminal gives me a connection.
<Allanis> But it's not establishing a connection by passing in the file.
<garyserj> strange
<Allanis> allanis@sccs:~$ ssh $(cat in)
<Allanis> saracraf@saracraft.org's password
<Allanis> Got it. ^.^
<TJ-> garyserj: Allanis is there a hidden linefeed character being read from the file?
<Allanis> TJ-: typo.
<garyserj> hmm now it works for me. My one had a line ending issue.
<TJ-> ahhhh
<Allanis> Yeah, that'll do it.
<stoopkid> anybody know anything about downloading packages on an online 16.04 to be installed onto an offline 14.04 that has no GUI? i'm struggling to figure out where to even begin.
<stoopkid> i'm having so much trouble with it i probably could've just rewritten the software i need on the offline computer at this point instead of trying to get all the required packages installed lol
<Bashing-om>  stoopkid: If you know the packages that you need: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ is one source .
<nacc> stoopkid: you mean the packages *for* 14.04?
#ubuntu 2018-02-27
<stoopkid> yes
<nacc> stoopkid: then what Bashing-om said
<stoopkid> Bashing-om: i've been using that and this is how the process goes. i download the package i need, i move it to the offline computer, i try to install, it fails saying i need 10 other dependencies. so i go back to the online computer, grab those dependencies, move them to the offline computer, try to install one, and it fails saying i need 10 other dependencies
<stoopkid> do i really just need to keep iterating this until done?
<Bashing-om> stoopkid: Yeah, that is the process.. on https://packages.ubuntu.com/ is also the dependency listing .
<Bashing-om> stoopkid: Imagime what life was like before there was a package manager :)
<ioc_> boot a 14.04 live dvd on the online computer, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get --download-only install package, copy over /var/lib/apt/lists and /var/cache/apt/archives to the offline computer
<ioc_> then apt-get on the offline comp
<mtdms> do you recommend some translator like trans?
<mtdms> or how to fix it
<mtdms> [ERROR] Null response.
<mtdms> [ERROR] Oops! Something went wrong and I can't translate it for you :(
<mtdms> my first language is spanis but i like to read in other languages so it helps me a lot, do you recommend some good? or why is not working? i can use google translator but the trans is quick i like it from console
<mtdms> something from console
<stoopkid> ioc_: i see, that seems more convenient; i guess i expected there to be some tool that would automatically download all dependencies and wrap them into... idk, something that can just be transfered over to the offline computer and installed without having to worry about it further; live cd seems like it *should* be *way* overkill
<ioc_> mtdms, submig a bug report to its developers https://github.com/soimort/translate-shell/issues
<mtdms> thanks
<mtdms> do you know another one?
<stoopkid> perhaps i'm naive to think that?
<ioc_> stoopkid, synaptic does have an option to generate a downloading script but i never tried it
<stoopkid> ioc_: i was looking into that, isn't synaptic a graphical frontend though? i don't have a GUI desktop on my offline 14.04 cause idk why but it crashes every time i boot up with the desktop
<aasis21> hello
<bazhang> hi
<hggdh> stoopkid: you could write a script to download the necessary packages -- run apt-cache depends <what you want>, and then parse the output for "Depends:" and "Recommends:" lines, grab the package names from these lines, and run apt-get install --download-only on them;
<hggdh> stoopkid: then (given you already have the list of packages) copy them from /var/cache/apt/archive into a temp directory, and create a tarball from this directory
<mtdms> what program translator do you recommend from console like trans?
<stoopkid> hggdh: unfortunately that seems the most reasonable solution, thanks very much, will give that a shot
 * stoopkid goes into a deep depression and then afk
<hggdh> stoopkid: please note that each Depends and Recommends might have its own list of dependencies...
<bazhang> https://www.ostechnix.com/use-google-translate-commandline-linux/ mtdms
<mtdms> do you mean trans?
<bazhang> mtdms, thats trans added to your ubuntu
<mtdms> but thats the problem
<bazhang> mtdms, check the link on how to addit
<mtdms> [ERROR] Null response.
<mtdms> [ERROR] Oops! Something went wrong and I can't translate it for you :(
<mtdms> i got when i try to use it
<mtdms> in my ubuntu
<mtdms> do you why?
<bazhang> mtdms, have you read the link
<mtdms> one min
<mtdms> let me see
<bazhang> !info translate-shell | mtdms
<ubottu> mtdms: translate-shell (source: translate-shell): Google Translate to serve as a command line tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 203 kB
<bazhang> add that from the ubuntu repos mtdms
<bazhang> sudo apt install translate-shell mtdms
<mtdms> sorry, i was reading the page but i didnt get the solution yet
<mtdms> what do you mean?
<mtdms> i installed apt-get install translate-shell
<bazhang> mtdms, then you saw or not my solution of adding translate-shell
<mtdms> what do you mean? to install from the repositories?
<bazhang> mtdms, there are ubuntu direct sources of software, those are call repos, or repositories
<mtdms> ok
<mtdms> do i need to add some repositories?
<bazhang> mtdms, then there are outside sources, sucha s github
<laptop> hi how are you
<mtdms> :S
<bazhang> mtdms, did you try the command I told you to install it
<mtdms> apt-get install translate-shell?
<bazhang> with sudo, yes
<mtdms> yes i did
<mtdms> but it says i have already installed
<bazhang> mtdms, then go ahead and use it
<mtdms> do you want me to reeinstall? to remove and install it again
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> use it
<timdotrb> Howdy. I just replace my nvidia video card with an AMD card, and am looking around for drivers for it. I see the fglrx package is not available for Ubuntu 17.XX, so I was wondering what driver is recommended for the recent versions of the distro?
<bazhang> timdotrb, which amd card exactly
<timdotrb> bazhang: RX 580
<bazhang> timdotrb, is that a newer one,
<timdotrb> bazhang: it is one of (if not the) newest
<mtdms> [ERROR] Null response.
<mtdms> [ERROR] Oops! Something went wrong and I can't translate it for you :(
<bazhang> mtdms, tell us the exact command you used to get that error
<mtdms>  i just need to type: trans and the word right?
<mtdms> for example: trans hi
<mtdms> my first language is spanish
<mtdms> its an example
<mtdms> from english to spanish
<mtdms> or maybe im no tryping the right command?
<mtdms> ive tryied many ways and i get same error
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver timdotrb
<mtdms> is there another translator from console?
<bazhang> mtdms, thats not the correct way to use it
<mtdms> how should i type it?
<mtdms> for example
<bazhang> mtdms, the error is what you are inputting
<mtdms> the word: hi
<mtdms> how do i shoul type?
<mtdms> let me try
<bazhang> mtdms, the link I gave you tells the exact way to do it
<mtdms> i also tryied like the link i got the same error
<bazhang> mtdms, you need to read it carefully and then put exactly what it says
<timdotrb> bazhang: Yea, I have seen that page, but it doesn’t really help with my quest
<sysfault> is there a root user at all on ubuntu?
<AmericanBlend> of course it is
<AmericanBlend> just it has no password by default
<sysfault> ohh i see
<bazhang> sysfault, we use sudo
<AmericanBlend> you can go sudo su
<AmericanBlend> then psswd
<sysfault> sweet
<bazhang> AmericanBlend, please no
<AmericanBlend> and then you can access it by su
<AmericanBlend> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> sysfault, use sudo -i for a root shell
<sysfault> surely i would want to set a password for my root user bazhang
<mitch__> hello
<mtdms> thanks anyway
<sysfault> i'll use sudo for everyday tasks but if i ever needed to be rooted exclusively i'd wanna su -
<bazhang> sysfault, really you do not, sudo -i is it
<mtdms> do you know another translator? from console
<bazhang> trans -shell -brief
<bazhang> do that mtdms ^
<sysfault> first distro i've ran into which despises having exclusive root access to your own box
<bazhang> sysfault, the root shell needs not that, but sudo -i
<sysfault> i see
<mtdms> i got this: Translate Shell
<mtdms> (:q to quit)
<mtdms> >
<bazhang> mtdms, next command upcoming
<bazhang> Rien ne réussit comme le succès.
<bazhang> mtdms, ^
<mtdms> > Rien ne réussit comme le succès.
<mtdms> [ERROR] Null response.
<mtdms> [ERROR] Oops! Something went wrong and I can't translate it for you :(
<mtdms> :(
<mtdms> :S
<willc> is docker worth the effort or can virtualenv do the trick?
<nacc> willc: sort of unrelated things
<nacc> willc: if you are asking specifically about python, you want a python channel
<laptop> anyone play around with steam and ubuntu
<skywave_> laptop yeah
<rollingubuntu> hello, anyone awake?
<willc> I didn't realize they were python specific.
<skywave_> but then i realized what a huge waste of a finite life it was and that games are just time sinks that provide no real benefit to me as a human
<skywave_> so i went and got myself a new bicycle
<skywave_> and now i spend my time riding my bike and taking nature phgotos and posting them on facebook
<skywave_> so yeah, #%$@ gaming
<nacc> skywave_: please stay ontopic.
<skywave_> dude...i got a tan
<nacc> laptop: do you have a specific support question?
<skywave_> actually i came here to ask about a ubuntu 16 specific bug i encoutered in skywave linux distro
<nacc> skywave_: 'skywave linux distro'?
<nacc> skywave_: that's not an ubuntu issue, if it's a fork
<laptop> no sorry I need linux steam help
<nacc> laptop: what kind of help?
<nacc> laptop: you've mentioned 'ubuntu', 'linux' and 'steam' so far
<skywave_> wow, what a but whole
<laptop> well it is okay
<nacc> alright then
<demu> Hi, So I have a ubuntu server on my local network and can access it locally but can't for the outside. router is port forwarding and ufw status is allow anywhere for port 80. Am I missing something?
<wedgie> demu: not unheard of for residential ISPs to block 80 inbound. Have you tried it on a different port just to rule that out?
<demu> wedgie: nope, will try it now
<wedgie> to be clear, I mean portforward some other port on the outside to port 80 inside. Don't have to change the server's config
<demu> yup, I had a centOS server before and it worked fine after firewall was setup correctly. No luck but had to try it :(
<diepes> join #salt
<wedgie> ''netstat -tnl | grep 80'' shows the service listening on all IPs?
<demu> wedgit: the server has 2 interfaces could that be the problem with (ufw)
<wedgie> which are you port-forwarding to?
<wedgie> and ufw confuses the crap out of me, so I probably won't be much help troubleshooting that :P
<demu> it listening on all interfaces
<what> lol
<demu> it's*
<wedgie> and you're testing it by hitting it from a box outisde of your network, not trying to hit the external ip from within your lan?
<demu> for my lan
<demu> I think you are right, should call friend and see if he can reach it
<wedgie> will depend on your router, but not all of them will do a NAT hairpin like that by default. Try testing from your phone or something (not on wifi)
<demu> or my phone
<demu> getting on my phone "your connection was interrupted" hummm...
<demu> trying just the IP
<demu> connection time out
<xromulus> Let's say your wireless router is on 192.168.1.5 and your modem/dns is at 192.168.1.1. Sometimes I connect via wifi and have internet access other times I connect and change the routing to say 192.168.1.5 is the default gateway and the dns is at 192.168.1.1 and it works. Sometimes there is nothing I can do, no connection. Why with network manager does it work sometimes but not always? I am receiving an ip via dhcp..
<demu> just figure it out
<demu> it is too embarrassing to say what is was :(
<demu> is/it
<wedgie> lol, don't leave us hanging
<Zabot_> I have a network with mdns running on several hosts, when I ping a host with hostname.local on ubuntu I can resolve it just fine, but when I just ping hostname the host isn't found. Adding search local to /etc/resolve.conf doesn't have any effect. Where else should I look
<demu> xromulus: thank for the explanation
<KerbalST> I've been trying to install Ubuntu on my system and it's been taking 2 hours at this point. The system is a fast one as well (CPU: R5 1600, GPU: GT 740) and every website I check says it should only take 30 minutes at most. The progress bar is slowly progressing. Anyone know how I might make this faster?
<xromulus> demu: lol that was my problem/question. Trying to figure out what the hay is going on
<mutante> Zabot_: maybe the "hosts:" line in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<mutante> only if that has "files" as in "files dns" it looks in resolv.conf
<Zabot_> mutante: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<Zabot_> kkk:q
<Zabot_> Welp, thats not vim -_-
<rollingubuntu> I can see some activity :) so, I have 17.10, and my desktop shows up weird
<rollingubuntu> could I get some tips please?
<rollingubuntu> hello?!
<jdr> ...
<thewaffle> So What is everyone's recommended java package for ubuntu 16.04? I run a Java app (Runescape) and my CPU spikes to 100%
<rollingubuntu> any 17.10 expert here please?
<jdr> Nah. On LTS 16/04
<rollingubuntu> jdr: got you
<rollingubuntu> any one else?!? :)
<rollingubuntu> jdr: stay on 16.04 for as long as you can :D
<thewaffle> So What is everyone's recommended java package for ubuntu 16.04? I run a Java app (Runescape) and my CPU spikes to 100%
<rhyzom> hey, guys... finally fixed my small, crappy acer yesterday, got it running on lubuntu, this morning upgrade, reboot and it hangs in blank screen right after loading
<rhyzom> any help here would be greatly appreciated
<Budgii> Simple discovery I made, which most of you probably know but I thought was cool. # cd /home/user/folder ;python3 MyScript.py
<Budgii> There is a class offered in my area about ubuntu. It's taught using Ubuntu 14...... .6? It's most likely just outdated curriculum, but would the knowledge be much different than in more current versions?
<Bashing-om> rhyzom: Broken graphic's driver ? At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F2 -> console interface; can you login here ?
<KerbalST> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.0.4 on my PC and it is taking a very long time (upwards of 3 hours now). The PC is a fast one, and all articles I have found say it should only take 30 minutes. This is my third attempt. Any help? (The progress bar is at "copying files", about 2/3rds of the way there but hasn't moved in a while. Installing from a usb stick)
<Budgii> did you verify the hash key? ( i think thats what its called) is it an official version, KerbalST?
<Iam1> Probably a corrupt download
<Budgii>  +1 Iam1
<KerbalST> I'll check that, it was an official version.
<jdr> Trashy thumb drive?
<Iam1> I think corruption for sure
<rhyzom> Bashing-om: i held shift, grub > recovery mode... worked... and im not sure why it didnt 10 times before that
<Iam1> What are you installing on
<Iam1> Do the. md5 sum
<Iam1> Typing on my ipad is too slow sorry
<Bashing-om> rhyzom: while good to be able to activate the recovery console, what about ctl+alt+F2 at the login screen ?
<Budgii> Iam1, you're on IRC on iPad? what app? :D
<Iam1> Mutter
<Iam1> Pretty useless
<Budgii> @Iam1 really? ha
<Iam1> Checking it out
<Iam1> Lol
<KerbalST> I've checked, the ISO I downloaded is not corrupted, will try a different USB stick and check back later
<Budgii> If you do python, I just bought Pythonista. Pretty cool for iOS.
<Budgii> KerbalST, good luck
<Iam1> Yeah got it
<Budgii> Iam1, do you like the app?
<Iam1> Not much
<Iam1> Slow typing
<Iam1> Not the apps fault
<Budgii> Agreed on that note, i'm interested in making apps with it. I hear you can use the motion sensors in your scripts. Once I learn more python, i'll be super excited to make a graphical program
<Budgii> But.. you can type it out and email it to yourself. :D
<rhyzom> Bashing-om: will give it a shot
<Iam1> Or iCloud is handy
<Budgii> That too.
<Budgii> Is SASL available on your IRC app?
<Iam1> I run Ubuntu in virtual
<Iam1> On my mac
<Budgii> Oh, thought you were on iPad
<Iam1> Both
<Iam1> No Ubuntu for ipad,,,,yet lol
<Budgii> that;d be sweet. LD
<Budgii> :D
<Iam1> Maybe one day
<Iam1> Whenever I can avoid paying for stuff I like it
<Iam1> I think it's possible to get Ubuntu on ipad
<Iam1> Can't see why not
<docmur> Hey guys, I have my home folder encrypted for my user and this morning I changed my password with the "passwd" command.  My computer just rebooted and now when I try to login through GDM is just hands and kicks back out to the login GDM screen.  When I go to the console (CTRL+ALT+F2) and use ecrypt-mount-private, it doesn't seem to accept my new or old password, is there something I'm missing?
<Iam1> IOS and Linux are very similar
<Budgii> Linux iPad would be sweet.
<Iam1> Could be worth a shot
<Iam1> You have me interested now
<Iam1> Will you buy me a new one if I brick it lol
<Budgii> haha.. sorry :)
<Budgii> at own risk there!
<Iam1> I just found a YouTube how to
<Iam1> Seems you need to jailbreak first
<Iam1> Scary
<Iam1> They are making it. Very hard to jailbreak
<Iam1> Have you tried budgie desktop
<hfp> Hi, is it possible to stream my audio to Kodi over DLNA (or AirPlay)? I don't want to serve a particular file but re-route audio from my computer speakers to my Kodi instance over the network.
<hfp> So that whatever is playing on my computer will come out on the Kodi box instead
<Iam1> hfp have you tried Bluetooth
<hfp> My Kodi box doesn't have bluetooth
<hfp> Only ethernet
<Iam1> You can buy cheap receivers
<Iam1> Less than 20 dollars
<hfp> I'd rather stick with what I have already :) DLNA/AirPlay works well from my Android phone so there is no reason it shouldn't work from my Ubuntu machines. I just don't know what software to use, they all seem to be made to stream specific media files sitting on your HDD rather than the audio output.
<Iam1> I send audio to my sound system successfully with mine
<Iam1> If you have Bluetooth out I can't see why it shouldn't work
<Iam1> I must admit I am not familiar with kodi
<hfp> Kodi has support for BT I think.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Iam1> I'm watching a guy on youtube bagging ubuntu for spyware and the first link he gives is to somewhere he's selling stuff lol
<govorun> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<govorun> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<xqb> anyone knows how can I reorder tabs in foxit reader? https://superuser.com/questions/95198/is-there-a-way-to-change-the-order-of-tabs-in-foxit-reader it says just to drag them and it doesn't work, yet it's the most up-to-date version?
<leftyfb> xqb: foxit reader is not part of the official supported repository of packages. You should contact support for foxit reader.
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<stephen101> trying command sudo cp -prv /tmp/squashfs_root/* /mnt/tempMount/
<stephen101> cp: cannot stat '/tmp/squashfs_root/*': No such file or directory
<stephen101> but the dir is right there...
<fishcooker> is it possible to know detail about datetime update/change of the linux-headers-generic http://vpaste.net/TXNUb
<stephen101> nm fixed dumb i had to sudo cp -prv ~/Untitled/tmp/squashfs-root/* /mnt/tempMount/
<Auctus> i opened the disks thing and did the smart self-test, "wear-leveling-count" says 27752 ... what does that number mean?
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: ' apt changelog linux-headers-3.13.0.142.152-generic | less ' .
<pengwen_> Auctus, do you have an old hard drive?
<pengwen_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pengwen_> Who set's up the commands for the bots to respond to? they don't respond to everything, do they?
<pengwen_> !hello
<pengwen_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pengwen_> Does this channel have anything other than !ping, !help, and !patience?
<Auctus> pengwen_: what do you mean old?
<vern> !syntax
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<pengwen_> Auctus, like is it 10 months or 10 years old?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > vern
<ubottu> vern, please see my private message
<Auctus> pengwen_: its an SSD, its from a 3 or 4 year old laptop i got secondhand
<Auctus> the model is LITEONIT LMT-128L9M-11
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: whats your issue exactly, just joined?
<zumba_addict> Good evening. I need to increase the timeout of a service to 5mins. Which one should I add in my service file, TimeoutStartSec, TimeoutStopSec, or TimeoutStopUSec?
<lotuspsychje> zumba_addict: systemd or init?
<zumba_addict> systemd
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | zumba_addict can this help?
<ubottu> zumba_addict can this help?: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<zumba_addict> thanks!
<energizer> I turned on dash-to-dock and i like it but now my Super+[1-9] doesn't work, even though that option is enabled in dash-to-dock
<energizer> I just get super+1 in the application im using
<esotericnonsense> not sure whether I should be asking here or in #gnome, but is there a keyboard shortcut for 'switch to window' ? e.g. if I use super-left and super-right to tile two windows, can I move between them without using the mouse?
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, alt-tab?
<pengwen_> that's probably not what you are looking for ...
<esotericnonsense> pengwen_: haha
<esotericnonsense> alt-tab within a workspace would work because I generally only have two windows per workspace
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, within a single window, if you have a bunch of table open you can switch between them with ctrl-[0-9]
<esotericnonsense> i might just end up using i3 again, i bought a machine with touch screen / tablet etc and figured gnome would support it better, but actually it's kind of shitty anyway
<pengwen_> (or is it alt-[0-9] ... )
<energizer> super, unless you're having the problem that im having
<esotericnonsense> super just does everything
<esotericnonsense> e.g. I have three workspaces right now, i want to move between the left and right window (or between any windows) on the current workspace
<pengwen_> when in doubt, ctrl-alt-del
<pengwen_> fixes everything
<esotericnonsense> alt-tab moves between everything in the entire wm, super-123 moves between things in the dock (plus favourites) which is just a thing i don't even care about. like the dock can be disabled for all i care
<esotericnonsense> i think i'm just gonna go back to i3 hehe
 * esotericnonsense has broken his ability to use normal-person interfaces
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, what about ctrl-alt-[left/right]
<esotericnonsense> are you just giving me random key combinations now? ;)
<pengwen_> no, i don't use unity, haven't used it in a while.  but you can switch between workspaces with something like that
<pengwen_> that's what you use in lxde
<zumba_addict> lotuspsychje: I read the whole document but I didn't find anything related to setting timeouts
<pengwen_> and in cinnamon (yeah, different channel, but whatevs)
<EriC^^> that's a mk2 fatality
<esotericnonsense> i'm using gnome shell
<pengwen_> does ctrl-alt left arrown not switch you to a workspace to the left?
<esotericnonsense> workspaces are vertically oriented, and it's super-alt-{up, down}
<pengwen_> sorry, ctrl-alt-[up/down]
<pengwen_> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/shell-workspaces-switch.html.en
<pengwen_> gotcha
<esotericnonsense> err argh actually i'm wrong.
<pengwen_> have you found a better solution for switching between windows that doesn't involve a) switch to the appropriate workspace, and then b) use alt-tab to pick out the desired window?
<esotericnonsense> yeah ctrl-alt-{up,down} works. it's also super-{pgup,pgdown}
<esotericnonsense> (which on my machine is super-fn-{up,down}
<esotericnonsense> pengwen_: the problem i am having is that alt-tab switches between all windows on all workspaces
<pengwen_> i wonder if the apple key got mapped to becoming the super key
<esotericnonsense> if it were only within one workspace that'd be exactly what I wanted
<esotericnonsense> it's the windows key. windows is super no?
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, does {alt,ctrl}-` do anything useful?
<esotericnonsense> (as in, the windows key is the super key. windows is not super)
<esotericnonsense> alt-` switches between instances of the same currently running program
<esotericnonsense> e.g. if I have two terminals open in different workspaces it'll switch between them (and as a result switch workspace)
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, you can try installing dconf-editor: https://askubuntu.com/questions/464946/ubuntu-gnome-force-alt-tab-to-switch-only-on-current-workspace
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, that's annoying
<pengwen_> in lxde, you don't have that problem.  but the new problem they made is that every window shares the same taskbar
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, second post in that thread suggests running "gsettings set org.gnome.shell.app-switcher current-workspace-only true"
<esotericnonsense> yeah. i think i'm just going to go back to i3. the problem is that I wanted to learn the set of keybindings that would allow me to function on someone else's machine if they're running ubuntu
<esotericnonsense> but i feel like i've already made enough customizations that that's not the case
<esotericnonsense> which kind of defeats the point
<pengwen_> What's i3?
<zumba_addict> this helped me a lot lotuspsychje - http://alanthing.com/blog/2017/05/03/auto-restart-tomcat-with-systemd/ I'm good now
<esotericnonsense> i3 is a tiling window manager which has an extremely unhelpful name (because of the intel core i3)
<pengwen_> yeah, i was only aware of the "low power usage" intel processor
<esotericnonsense> i'm setting up a new machine and thought i'd give ubuntu a go
<pengwen_> i don't really experiment with window managers too much.  at one point i had installed xmonad, i think it was called
<xqb> yes it's still called that
<esotericnonsense> with a mouse none of this is really a problem. it's just on a laptop on the go that I find it frustrating.
<pengwen_> esotericnonsense, yeah, I hear you.  I try to stay away from mice as much as possible
<xqb> xmonad greatly helps you achieve that
<pengwen_> right now, the settings on this track pad are too sensitve, so the mouse randomly jumps frequently as I type
<lotuspsychje_> !yay | zumba_addict
<ubottu> zumba_addict: Glad you made it! :-)
<esotericnonsense> my particular concern about using i3 on this laptop was that hidpi will just be a nightmare like i'll have to change every font size. but such is life.
<pengwen_> can you guys think of any reason why i should care what language my window manager is written in?  i3 is written in C.  xmonad is written in Haskell
<cfhowlett> doesn't matter
<xqb> it's how you configure it that matters
<xqb> xmonad requires you to know haskell
<xqb> i3 has simple syntax
<zumba_addict> :)
<xqb> I went with xmonad because i3 has no easy way to switch between different layout algorithms
<pengwen_> Yeah, I don't know anything about functional programming languages
<esotericnonsense> Alt+Escape is what I'm looking for
<esotericnonsense> with capslock rebound it's a bit easier on the hand
<Marlene> hello
<Marlene> How is everyone
<Marlene> Can anyone help me?
<Marlene> Ubuntu 17.10 and 16 lts seem to be really buggy any good alternatives to ubuntu  more stable?
<Marlene> browser and wifi keeps crashing
<Marlene> I have to reboot wifi for the browser to work
<Marlene> and there is no flash
<SemiNus> hi
<Dorothy> hi
<SemiNus> what is more likely?  That my computer or USB card reader is busted, or that Kubuntu kills micro-SD-cards?
<SemiNus> the 5th time in a row I try to install Ubuntu on a Micro-SD card and the Micro-SD-Cards breaks within a few days
<SemiNus> in the beginning, fsck can repair the file system
<SemiNus> but after a few days, everything is so broken, that even "fsck" can't help any more
<blutwurst> Writing logfiles and everything to the SD? Yes? Disable the permanent writing.
<SemiNus> blutwurst, how?
<SemiNus> Raspberries also have SD-Cards and they survived all here
<Dorothy> Well i am new and i believe is the Ubuntu thats the ploblem i try Ubuntu for my blog and it has a lot of issues
<SemiNus> Dorothy, Ubuntu as such is an awesome distro
<SemiNus> Dorothy, I believe blutwurst's idea could lead to the solution
<blutwurst> Rasps only live long when you don't write logs/tmp files to the SD
<Dorothy> Well if it is it not behaving so awesome
<SemiNus> blutwurst, so I need to figure out how to disable all the logging permanently
<SemiNus> blutwurst, well, .... chattr +i on /var/log ;)
<SemiNus> probably a bad idea
<Dorothy> Browser is slow wifi disconnects package manager do not download properly
<blutwurst> You could ( not recommanded )  stop the syslog. But I strongly suggest not to.
<SemiNus> blutwurst, why not?  I can live without a syslog (I could re-enable it any time)
<SemiNus> but having the SD-Card busted every few days is a bigger problem
<blutwurst> Also you could go ahead and add a RAM Disk .
<Dorothy> Nothing seems to work out of the box
<SemiNus> blutwurst, https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/62534
<SemiNus> blutwurst, do you think that would also work for a normal computer with normal Ubuntu?
<blutwurst> *points to the ramdisk solution*
<Dorothy> Can anyone recommend a more stable linux distribution with fewer issues?
<SemiNus> blutwurst, yep, the ram disk solution is goods
<SemiNus> *good
<blutwurst> I think for a normal computer you should at least use a harddrive oder SSD / SSHD
<SemiNus> Dorothy, Debian Potato.  stop trolling ^.^
<Ben64> Dorothy: this is #ubuntu , not really the place to get distro recommendations
<Dorothy> I have a nnew laptop i was told debian is for old machine i have an HP Expectre 360 i5
<SemiNus> Dorothy, it was a joke.
<SemiNus> Dorothy, Debian Potato is a decade old.
<SemiNus> blutwurst, sudo systemctl disable rsyslog.service
<SemiNus> blutwurst, according to my research, this should disable the logging for the current session and also after reboot
<SemiNus> is that good enough?
<blutwurst> reboot. tail /var/log/*log ... wait...
<Dorothy> And is this not where you let Ubuntu know of all the issues i would think you would thank me for pointing out its issues not accuse me of trolling
<SemiNus> thank you blutwurst
<blutwurst> and see above iotop.. Find out what is writing to the disk. Example: Firefox profiles..
<SemiNus> thank you blutwurst !
<blutwurst> you're welcome. *going beack to sleep*
<SemiNus> good night blutwurst :)
<SemiNus> blutwurst, it's 7.47 AM ;)
<hateball> Dorothy: This is where you get help to solve your issues, if you so like. It's not a place for pointless ranting
<hateball> !bug | And this is where you report actual bugs, Dorothy
<Dorothy> But if you dont care to know how terrible it handdles on a new HP 360 then i guess i will move on and just write my video review without trying to fix anything and judge it as it is
<ubottu> And this is where you report actual bugs, Dorothy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Dorothy> good day
<SemiNus> Dorothy, people in the open source community put a lot of effort into building open source systems.  They usually don't charge for this, however, they pay with their precious life time, that none of them can get back even a single second.
<SemiNus> Dorothy, so some kind of appreciation would be highly welcomed
<hateball> Dorothy: If you expect to get help, just saying "wifi is slow, ubuntu sucks" is probably not very useful information to anyone interested in helping you
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<SemiNus> Dorothy, if there is a problem that you can point out (e.g. "I am trying to achieve XY and tried ... but I keep getting error ..." then someone might be more than willing to help
<ann07> hey
 * hotbakedpotato[m gets the popcorn
<ann07> hmmm
<Amis> Does the latest Ubuntu releases (newer than 16.04) have the option to change th mouse scroll speed? In the GUI obviously, nobody likes tinkering with command line for that.
<SemiNus> Amis, yes
<Amis> SemiNus, yaay
<SemiNus> Amis, you can use the shell to do so
<Amis> SemiNus, amm
<SemiNus> Amis, for example, this command would make the mouse twice as fast:
<SemiNus> xset m 2 0
<Amis> SemiNus, I mean if the option is available in the mouse settings, the GUI
<Amis> A slider of some kind
<SemiNus> Amis, no idea, I don't use the GUI
<SemiNus> just go with the shell
<Amis> SemiNus, alright
<SemiNus> other example:
<SemiNus> xset m 3 4
<SemiNus> this would speed the mouse to a 3x speed when moved 4 counts within 10 ms
<Amis> SemiNus, yea but then I have to set put that in a profile or something to make it permanent and try explaining that to anybody who is not tech savvy
<Dorothy> I am with CNET and we are comparing all linux distros on new machines like the HP 360 but i guess the video that will air will be a better way to see the issues first hand a video is worth 1000 words. Thanks anyway
<Dorothy> We are also comparing support as well bye
<SwedeMike> Dorothy: this is not an official support channel.
<SwedeMike> Dorothy: this is volunteers doing volunteer work.
<Amis> Text book example of today's journalists
<Amis> Uptight know-nothing
<SwedeMike> if that was even a journalist.
<Amis> Obviously: citation needed :)
<Amis> Isn't CNET just a malware distributor nowdays anyway?
<arunpyasi> hello anyone around please ?
<arunpyasi> I am still unable to make the projector working in 16.04, please help me
<arunpyasi> http://dpaste.com/3S0P5S9
<hateball> arunpyasi: how is it connected?
<arunpyasi>  hateball VGA
<hateball> weird
<hateball> arunpyasi: what gpu/driver is this?
<arunpyasi> hateball, its Intel's
<hateball> if it's a hybrid gpu I think in some instances you have the intel chip powering some outputs, while eg nvidia powers the others
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: did you try pressing the Fn + other screen F key?
<arunpyasi> Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520]
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, yes already
<arunpyasi> doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: and xrandr --auto ?
<arunpyasi> hateball, it has amd and intel
<arunpyasi> Amd as gpu and it also has intel's GPU
<kes0> kes0: Hej
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, auto didn't make it work
<hateball> arunpyasi: I might be wrong here, but I *think* that it could be that you are running on the radeon driver, and the VGA output is hardwired to the Intel chip, and under X.org you can't run both chipsets at once (like you can under eg Windows)
<hateball> And that would explain why you see the hdmi/dp outputs but not VGA
<arunpyasi> hateball, hmm.. so, how do I fix it ?
<arunpyasi> I am still not getting how to switch amd or intel
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: perhaps also take a look in your bios for vga settings?
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: check sudo lshw -C video for your chipsets+ driver versions
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, there is nothing in bios for vga in mine
<lotuspsychje> ok
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, http://dpaste.com/01Q41T0
<hateball> that would suggest you are not using the radeon card at all then
<arunpyasi> hateball, ok
<hateball> I guess you could try doing that... but on 16.04, that means using fglrx? I am not expert on AMD at all
<hateball> arunpyasi: oh also, if you have not already, enable HWE for updated X.org and mesa
<hateball> !hwe | arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> !amd | arunpyasi howto
<ubottu> arunpyasi howto: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ducasse> hateball: i can't recall if fglrx works with the original 16.04 kernel and x stack, but i'm positive it doesn't work with the hwe stack
<hateball> ducasse: at any rate, HWE stack should provide updated radeon, no?
<ducasse> yes, i agree with that part. as you say, this could be caused by hybrid graphics, not sure how to fix that.
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje, I am working on enabling HWE now
<rebecca88> I can't figure out how to get my 4th monitor to work using xrandr
<rebecca88> Does anyone have experience w/ this ?
<Triffid_Hunter> rebecca88: usually just xrandr --output <name> --right-of <some other output> --preferred
<Triffid_Hunter> rebecca88: keep in mind that graphics drivers have a hard upper limit on the size of the virtual screen, you may be running into that
<rebecca88> Triffid_Hunter, ah that may be what it is... darn
<rebecca88> i'm using amdgpu-pro with 2x 1080p, 1x 1200p, 1x 1440p on an R9 290
<Triffid_Hunter> rebecca88: eg mine says "Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2560 x 1440, maximum 32767 x 32767"
<rebecca88> Oh I can check ?
<Triffid_Hunter> first line from xrandr
<rebecca88> Mine is 16384 x 16384
<Triffid_Hunter> rebecca88: yeah so you've probably maxed virtual, might have to arrange your screens in a square rather than a line
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | rebecca88 arunpyasi also usefull alternate xrandr tool
<ubottu> rebecca88 arunpyasi also usefull alternate xrandr tool: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<rebecca88> i put it in a square but it's kind of messed up now. brb gonna relog
<rebecca88> Okay so what happens is by default the monitor is black
<rebecca88> I played around with --addmode and --output and got the monitor to be really dim once, once it mirrored another monitor, and once it went this weird teal color
<rebecca88> I ran `cvt 2560 1440 60` which returned `Modeline "2560x1440_60.00"  312.25  2560 2752 3024 3488  1440 1443 1448 1493 -hsync +vsync`
<Triffid_Hunter> woah, modelines? I thought we left those in the early naughties
<rebecca88> So I did `xrandr --newmode "2560x1440_60.00"  312.25  2560 2752 3024 3488  1440 1443 1448 1493  -HSync +Vsync; xrandr --output DVI-D-1-3 --mode "2560x1440_60.00"`
<rebecca88> Did we? Idk I'm lost
<rebecca88> I may have been reading stuff for 12.04
<Triffid_Hunter> rebecca88: that should all be completely automatic on basically anything that's not ancient.. even VGA had a way for monitors to tell the graphics card what settings they support
<rebecca88> Triffid_Hunter, it works well in Windows but no Linux distro has played nice with all 4 monitors
<rebecca88> I think I am running into that limit like you said. I do have 2x R9 290s though
<rebecca88> Maybe I could get around the limit by splitting up the monitors among the 2 cards ?
<rebecca88> I would kill to have linux working w/ these monitors... so sick of using windows+wls+conemu
<rebecca88> Conemu makes me want to blow my brains out
<rebecca88> Nevermind the limit is not the issue. I'm way below 16384 x 16384
<lotuspsychje> rebecca88: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=quad_monitor_linux&num=4
<rebecca88> That article is from 2013
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, installing HWE, fixed it
<rebecca88> Is it possible to "convert" xrandr's output to xorg.conf ?
<pragomer>  I have a server/cloudstorage that is connected via sshfs. I have password encrypted 7z-archive with size 7 GB there. Navigating through the archive is pretty fast. But when extracting lets say an 50kb file this takes as long as copying the 7GB. Any hints how I could make this more smart?
<rebecca88> pragomer, rclone mount maybe
<ioc_> pragomer, if you can restructure the thing, nextcloud + encryption, or a git server + encfs
<rebecca88> K it's official this is impossible
<zx> hello all
<rebecca88> Everything results in an unusable monitor or "Configure crtc 6 failed"
<BitByBit> good morning. I have an ubuntu 16.04 distro on an ARM device. I try to install some package, like distcc.. but apt-get tell me there isnt suitable packages. Is there a way to verify that or if i miss repos?
<ioc_> BitByBit, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=distcc lists arm64 armhf for xenial
<BitByBit> ioc_, Thankyou for your support.. so I wonder why apt-get tell me that: Package distcc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BitByBit> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BitByBit> is only available from another source
<BitByBit> E: Package 'distcc' has no installation candidate
<BitByBit> ops. sorry for multiline
<BitByBit> this is my /etc/apt/sources.list  http://www.mpaste.com/p/MKZhAV
<ducasse> BitByBit: you need to activate the universe repo
<iceskins[m]> Hello, i have a question about active pen support in Ubuntu. I'm using an older hp laptop with a wacom pen digitizer in built. I'm thinking of upgrading. The new hp laptops have many different types of pen tech. Is there a list anywhere of what is likely to work in Ubuntu?
<lupulo> BitByBit man sources.list
<lupulo> BitByBit, you could use synaptic
<patoo_001> how do i change kernel in use?
<lupulo> patoo_001, go to kernel.org and download a new one
<lupulo> patoo_001, or select a image from ubuntu repositories
<patoo_001> I have it installed already.
<patoo_001> Changing it from current?
<ducasse> patoo_001: reboot and select it from the grub menu
<patoo_001> thanks. Let me check.
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> anyone know why i am not able to start nfs on xenial ? https://bpaste.net/show/de02311eec45
<leeyaa> happened after upgrade
<leeyaa> seems like nfsd module is missing
<Ool> leeyaa: dpkg -l |grep nfs to see what you have (and what missing)
<Ool> for a server apt install nfs-common nfs-kernel-server and it's ok
<leeyaa> Ool: nfs packages are already installed
<Ool> with II at the begining ?
<leeyaa> Ool: yeah
<leeyaa> i tried reinstalling them before coming here
<Ool> strange, perhaps try a dpkg-reconfigure nfs-kernel-server,
<leeyaa> Ool: tried, says it is broken
<Ool> I'm sure nfs works on xenial, but I don't know what's your problem
<leeyaa> or not fully installed
<Ool> leeyaa: so purge them all and try to install them back
<leeyaa> well there are a few bugs for xenial, not sure if they are related in any way
<leeyaa> Ool: already tried
<leeyaa> apt-get install --purge nfs-kernel-server && apt-get install nfs-kernel server
<leeyaa> it fails on install
<leeyaa> erm apt-get remove --purge i mean
<BitByBit> add-apt-repository universe -> command not found
<leeyaa> i even treid apt-get remove nfs-*
<leeyaa> and then reinstall
<Ool> did apt update && apt dist-upgrade works ?
<leeyaa> yep
<ducasse> leeyaa: where did you get the kernel from?
<ducasse> leeyaa: is it a standard ubuntu kernel?
<BitByBit> Ool, yes they work
<ducasse> BitByBit: add-apt-repository is in the software-properties-common package
<BitByBit> ducasse, So i need to apt-get install  software-properties-common ?
<ducasse> BitByBit: either that or add universe manually
<BitByBit> ducasse, you mean i can add universe to the existing sources in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lupulo> leeyaa, nfs has two version, xenial could have changed its default version of nfs, and the configuration files not work.
<leeyaa> ducasse: it is
<leeyaa> ducasse: it is 4.4.0-104-generic
<ducasse> BitByBit: yes, just add ubiverse after main
<leeyaa> lupulo: you mean to remove /etc/exports and try again ?
<Ool> ii  libnfsidmap2:amd64                  0.25-5                                     amd64        NFS idmapping library
<Ool> ii  nfs-common                          1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12.1                        amd64        NFS support files common to client and server
<Ool> ii  nfs-kernel-server                   1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12.1                        amd64        support for NFS kernel server
<Ool> sory for flood
<Ool> but this is on a nfs server runnong
<Ool> dpkg -l |grep nfs
<Ool> running on Xenial
<leeyaa> same https://bpaste.net/show/03d0f1dc4adc
<leeyaa> still doesnt start
<BitByBit> ducasse, Thankyou. I got it to work.
<ducasse> leeyaa: try reinstalling the kernel
<ducasse> BitByBit: yw
<lupulo> leeyaa, you could see the version of nfs and see the files what that version requires.
<lupulo> leeyaa, fstab changes too,  NFS version 2, 3 and 4 export configurations are not always compatible. https://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/s3-nfs-server-config-exportfs-nfsv4.html
<leeyaa> lupulo: fstab doesnt matter here - deamon doesnt start
<leeyaa> ducasse: tried that as well
<leeyaa> ;p
<leeyaa> very weird
<Ool> leeyaa: did you have some modification in /etc/default/nfs* ? did you try without any exports ?
<leeyaa> Ool: yes
<leeyaa> problem is it reports that nfsd module is missing
<leeyaa> even though it is present at /lib/modules/4.4.0-104-generic
<Ool> 4.4.0.104 is the kernel you use ?
<Ool> you are not using 4.4.0-112-generic ?
<SysGhost> what does uname -r say?
<leeyaa> it is 4.4.0-104-generic
<leeyaa> wait what
<SysGhost> if uname -r and the instlled kernel version differs, it means one need to reboot to load the new kernel.
<leeyaa> ok so i copied /lib/modules/4.4.0-104-generic/ from a working server and not it works
<leeyaa> strange
<leeyaa> seems to be resolved now, but could not figure out what had happened
<SysGhost> check out what package that are supposed to own that module, and try reinstalling it. Having loose files out of package control is generally not a good idea.
<leeyaa> SysGhost: it is the same package, but i think some files were corrupted.
<SysGhost> repair the file system, and reinstall the package inquestion should then solve it.
<leeyaa> yeah
<leeyaa> thats some Yoda stype typing
<leeyaa> style*
<leeyaa> thanks for the tips guys
<ircuser> Failed to download repository information Check your internet connection error inspite of having internet : Details : https://pastebin.com/KvVw7UBM
<add1ctus> I recently installed Ubuntu on a new machine, intending to use Intel GPU for display and NVIDIA GPU for deep learning. Everything was working well until I installed the latest NVIDIA drivers (from their website, a .run file). Now I'm stuck in a login loop (after I enter my password, black screen, then back to login). This is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WvSVVwZGY9/
<add1ctus> Anyone can help me troubleshoot?
<JimBuntu> add1ctus, I had a similar issue when I updated my drivers to their latest version. I would up having to force purge everything related to their drivers, update my kernel again, then re-install. In my case, it seemed their installation program missed a dependency.
<JimBuntu> add1ctus, I was left basically with an apt that wouldn't complete installations because it was stuck with a bad install that couldn't complete in the queue... using `apt-get install -f` wasn't resolving the issue.
<psem> Hi Guys, I'm new to ubuntu. I have a problem. After booting with windows once after long having not used it, i rebooted to ubuntu and found i was no longer able to rename files or cut them despite having permission to create and dlt files. Please help
<ruchika> hello
<ruchika> i've just joined hexchat
<ruchika> looking forward to learn irc
<ducasse> add1ctus: you should not have used the drivers from the nvidia website, but the packages in the repo or the graphics-drivers ppa
<JimBuntu> ruchika, welcome. Quick advice is to pay attention to channel topics. Take the time to look through the list of channels and join a bunch to find ones that you like.
<add1ctus> JimBuntu: I uninstalled the driver (ran the .run file with --uninstall) and purged with apt purge nvidia-*. Still can't seem to log in. This time, I'm stuck with a wallpaper and nothing else. Any other ideas?
<add1ctus> I guess I'll start off with a fresh installation, will save me time
<JimBuntu> add1ctus, purge again and try what ducasse is suggesting... using Ubuntu official drivers.
<ghost2911> hi. cat /proc/cpuinfo shows bugs cpu_meltdown spectre_v1 spectre_v2. It means my cpu is vulnerable to these attacks ?
<Anon95412652538> Hello, I am trying to compile this on Ubuntu 16.04 for the past 3 days with, can anyone please help me?
<Anon95412652538> https://github.com/nemosminer/ccminer-hcash/releases
<hateball> !compile | Anon95412652538
<ubottu> Anon95412652538: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ducasse> Anon95412652538: for help with random software from github, contact the maintainer
<ioc_> ghost2911, almost all processors on the desktop market are vulnerable, install security updates (including kernel updates) and you'll be safe
<ghost2911> ioc_, thanks
<ircuser34> On giving the command sudo apt-get update I get : https://pastebin.com/ctdGxPcz
<ircuser34> "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<ioc_> ircuser34, line 84
<ioc_> the cdrom:// stuff can be ignored
<DiecastMessiah> ircuser34: well you could remove the cdrom in software and updates .. but for the old one.. you must have add PPA's that have old server links that are not used.. so no problem there you can uncheck those as well.. but i do is a pubic key error .. and not sure about that myself.. just means that the key is no good for one of those PPA
<DiecastMessiah> i could be wrong.newbie here .. but maybe uncheck the cdrom in software and updates and than try to do apt-get update again
<ircuser34> I cannot remove the cdrom in softwares and updates. https://imgur.com/a/JPqJf
<DiecastMessiah> In Other software uncheck at the top the cdrom one
<DiecastMessiah> sorry i thought it was on the first tab but wasn't
<cool3d> blub
<ircuser34> Done but still get an error. https://pastebin.com/HuZgxc6x
<Ool> ircuser34: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<Ool> => sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <PUBKEY>
<DiecastMessiah> Ok well i have no idea what docker is.. but it a problem with the key .. some PPA get you make one.. You need to wait for someone that knows better than I ..
<Ool> for the  NO_PUBKEY
<DiecastMessiah> oops thanks Ool
<Ool> if you don't need docker
<Ool> you don't need this ppa too
<Ool> DiecastMessiah: docker is too manage Container: http://www.zdnet.com/article/what-is-docker-and-why-is-it-so-darn-popular/
<Adrian> k tal
<ircuser34> I get this https://imgur.com/a/9Ux69 in the terminal. I can't get past this
<ircuser34> The scroll doesn't show
<Borw3> Hello, guys, just installed Lubuntu, I try doing apt-get upgrade, and it goes untill it reaches a point and says.....
<Borw3> rr:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 firefox amd64 58.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1   502  Bad Gateway [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<Ool> Borw3: perhaps try to choose an other repo with the update application
<Borw3> Ool: But its the default Ubuntu repo, I am using, why should it be having such problems?
<Borw3> Ool: ANyways, how can I change it?
<DiecastMessiah> ircuser34: hit tab till the ok show up and hit enter or spacebar i think
<Outy> ircuser34: just press enter and follow instr. its an installer for truetype fonts
<Outy> Jeah TAB to the OK button
<DiecastMessiah> i should have said tab till ok is highlighted
<DiecastMessiah> you'll see that sometimes when non free stuff is installing
<gautamS> hello guys
<Ool> Borw3: like this  https://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<gautamS> ld errors out like this: "/usr/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `curl/lib/.libs/libcurl-debug.a(content_encoding.o)' is incompatible with i386 output"
<gautamS> first
<gautamS> what does i386:x86_64 mean
<gautamS> is it i386 or x64
<DiecastMessiah> 32 bit or 64 bit
<gautamS> then why is it incompatible with i386 output
<Ool> gautamS: on the ld command did you put the (…) ?
<gautamS> actually this isn't my program
<gautamS> i'm trying to build doom3 from source
<gautamS> i'll check the SConstruct file
<Ool> it's a 32 bits version and you use a 64 bits one ?
<gautamS> yes
<ircuser34> Now when I try to update I get https://pastebin.com/1mg2JwME
<gautamS> in their SConstruct file, they have explicitly added rules for 64-bit systems
<gautamS> like this: if(g_os == 'Linux') .. BASELINKFLAGS.append( '-m32' ) ..
<gautamS> g_os is probably the output from uname
<gautamS> basically how do I apt-get a 32-bit version of curl
<gautamS> development package obviously
<DiecastMessiah> not sure if the package name is but just add at the end package name :i386
<DiecastMessiah> of **
<ioc_> google "ubuntu cross-compiling 32 bit"
<ioc_> (i guess it's not just about curl, isn't it going to error out for libc6 etc.?)
<gautamS> wait
<gautamS>  /facepalm
<gautamS> doom3 has it's own version of curl
<Sven_vB> is there a way to use unetbootin on a 32bit trusty system to make a 64bit xenial liveusb with casper? currently the live system drops to an initramfs shell with error "/cow format specified as overlay and no support found", grep can't find neither "cow" nor "overlay" in /proc/filesystems. "modprobe cow" quits w/o output, same for "overlay" and "overlayfs", still they're not in /p/fs.
<gautamS> that's located under "./neo/curl" (. being the root source directory)
<Neo> lies
<Neo> I am not a directory
<ircuser34> :') :')
<DiecastMessiah> ircuser34: that error just means it cannot find the list from that ppa.. it ok you can go ahead and do apt-get upgrade now...
<Sven_vB> also in case unetbootin can't do it, what's another somewhat-easy method?
<ioc_> Sven_vB, persistent usb?
<Sven_vB> ioc_, yes, partition 1 on the USB drive is a FAT volume with a large file casper-rw with my seeds and config detection scripts. partition 3 is the unetbootin partition. worked nicely for 32bit ubuntus, so my suspicion is that I'm missing a 64bit overlay fs kernel module. on the other hand, if Windows unetbootin can do it, maybe it's another problem.
<Sven_vB> partition 3 (with the live CD files) is FAT32 as well. partition 2 is ext3 for data exchange.
<Sven_vB> as usual, I told unetbootin to create 4 MB persistence file, then deleted that manually so casper falls back to the one on partition 1
<Sven_vB> *idea!* I'll try whether I can mount the fat partitions.
<ircuser34> DiecastMessiah: Actually when I try building my file I get the same error, so I guess I need to get past through the error :)
<DiecastMessiah> ircuser34: oh you are building .. than i am sorry i have no idea .. i am far not a programmer
<ircuser34> Nvm DiecastMessiah Thanks for the help you provided :)
<Sven_vB> the live usb had them already mounted. /dev/sda3 as /cdrom, /dev/sda1 as /casper-rw-backing, /dev/loop0 as /cow. I can even see my custom config files in /cow/upper/etc/
<Sven_vB> however they don't exist in initramfs's /etc
<Sven_vB> wow that's odd. I'll take a photo of that screen. (I wish I has a serial cable or sth.)
<Borw3> Anybody having problems with sudo apt-get upgrade? mine keeps failing when it reaches to download the firefox packages :(, help please
<kostkon> Borw3, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin the output
<Mongoose> Hi
<d_1_stortion> hi
<d_1_stortion> does anyone know how to fix theming on 16.04 with virtualbox 5.2 because it's using qt?
<ioc_> d_1_stortion, #virtualbox
<Sven_vB> well I ran out of time for this attempt. I'll ask again later when I managed to make the photos and maybe even OCR them.
<Sven_vB> what kind of cable would I need to make future failing initramfs send a copy of its output to another computer as text?
<ioc_> in theory you don't even have to test it on bare hardware. kvm -m 1G -drive file=/dev/sdb,format=raw      never tried whether -serial file:output.log would put the logs in an output file on the host
<fishie> why does my Xubuntu "Software" no longer find software? When I search for something the loading spinner just spins indefinitely. I can't even switch tabs or stop it.
<fishie> oh I can stop it.
<fishie> but I can't even load the "Updates" tab.
<leftyfb> fishie: what version of ubuntu?
<fishie> leftyfb, I always forget how to check that.
<leftyfb> fishie: cat /etc/issue
<fishie> 16.04.4
<leftyfb> fishie: run: sudo apt update
<fishie> ah. hm. http://www.fosslinux.com/1768/fix-ubuntu-software-center-not-loading-issue-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts.htm
<fishie> oh god what have I done
<fishie> uninstalling gnome software is uninstalling a GB of stuff? I see nvidia and wine .... is it uninstalling my whole OS??
<fishie> huh. my game seems to be running so I guess it didn't break it.
<DiecastMessiah> mmm did you run??? you shouldn't be seeing uninstalling if you did what leftyfb said
<fishie> well what he said didn't fix it.
<fishie> the page I pasted went further, telling me to uninstall and reinstall gnome. which ALSO didn't fix it. so the last step is to install Synaptek Package Manager... which... doesn't seem to be finding Steam. god I hate my life.
<DiecastMessiah> I wouldn't use those.. much better to do it yourself in termial... so all you want to do it install steam?
<fishie> for now, yeah.
<WIFIwanter> Hello
<WIFIwanter> I have a USB-WLAN-Card
<WIFIwanter> After restart WLAN doesn't connect automatic
<DiecastMessiah> ok i'll around for the software problem... but for now you can type in termial sudo apt-get install steam
<WIFIwanter> I must remove the USB-WLAN-Card before I can connect!
<WIFIwanter> What I have to do that I don't must remove the card?
<Mememmam> Memes
<TJ-> fishie: your symptoms remind me of an early bug in software-center where it messs up it's per-user cache/config, under $HOME/.cache/ $HOME/.local/ or $HOME/.config/ - I don't remember which but maybe that'll help you find the bug/solution
<DiecastMessiah> fishie: i hope you reinstalled gnome.. but try sudo spt-get remove software-center  .. once that done sudo apt-get install software-center
<add1ctus> I have an Nvidia GPU I use for ML. It only works with Tensorflow if I add /usr/lib/nvidia-384 to LD_LIBRARY_PATH. But if I put that environment variable in /etc/environment, then I can't log in (it just sends me back). Any ideas how to fix?
<fishie> DiecastMessiah, alright. I'll try that next.
<DiecastMessiah> add1ctus: a login loop// you put in the passwrod does it flash and than shows the login screen again?
<Borw3> I am back out cause of internet problem, please, assist, I can't sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade cause getting error on firefox package.
<hateball> !paste | Borw3
<ubottu> Borw3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> fishie: a possible fix from comment #15 onwards in bug #1563155
<ubottu> bug 1563155 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "No Application Data Found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1563155
<Outy> I recently (like a few secs ago) installed WolfenBlood from SoftwareCenter. But I can not find this piece of software with apt list. It got installed from Snap Store.
<hateball> Outy: "snap list"
<hateball> Outy: and "snap run whatever"
<add1ctus> DiecastMessiah: I enter the password. It shows the background for a few seconds, then a black screen, then back to the login screen.
<Borw3> hateball: please assist, can't sudo apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade the firefox package in fresh Lubuntu install
<Outy> hateball: thanks a lot. is there any kind of snap purge whaterver ???
<DiecastMessiah> add1ctus: yeah its a login loop.. you have to remove nvidia drvier is the only fix i know .. after that you can try installing it again
<hateball> Borw3: I just told you to pastebin whatever errors you get
<hateball> Outy: to remove a package you mean? snap remove package
<hateball> Outy: snap --help, should show you what you can do
<Outy> hateball: thanks... hope remove is like purge - i like a clean system
<add1ctus> DiecastMessiah: But everything is working fine when I don't have /usr/lib/nvidia-384 in /etc/environment. I use my Intel GPU without any problems, and if I do the export manually, I can use my Nvidia GPU without problems.
<Borw3> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fJKB5y7TPd/
<Borw3> Or anyone please help, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fJKB5y7TPd/
<DiecastMessiah> add1ctus: oh it a optimus computer.. its a bugger to get it going.. not i am very new to linux so i guess it best to wait for someone who can help ya better
<Borw3> I can't sudo apt-get update, please help: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fJKB5y7TPd/
<Borw3> I mean upgrade*
<DiecastMessiah> it took be couple of weeks to get my laptop working fully. just finally have my games running
<TJ-> add1ctus: adding it to /etc/environment means everything tries to use it which is why it breaks the X display session. As you know it works when set manually before running tensor, then create a wrapper shell script for launching tensor which sets the variable first
<hateball> Borw3: suppose you could try a different mirror perhaps
<Borw3> hateball: I have tried, same problem.
<Borw3> hateball: Currently on main server option, was on my local server before.
<Borw3> ...and both don't apt-get upgrade the firefox package.
<DiecastMessiah> did you autoclean i think it is to clean out downloaded packages?
<Borw3> DiecastMessiah: How to autoclean?
<DiecastMessiah> maybe a corruped package is the problem
<TJ-> Borw3: the problem is the server, not your system
<Borw3> TJ-: LOL, you experiencing same problem? cause I did apt-get upgrade....
<Borw3> .....and all packages upgraded except firefox
<DiecastMessiah> does it hang while it downloading the firefox package.. or when it installing the package?
<TJ-> Borw3: no, but I manually tested the IP address you got using a telnet session. I've reported it to the server admins
<Borw3> DiecastMessiah: It cancels the download, doesn't reach installing...
<Borw3> ...I evenhad to do --fix-missing to skip firefox
<Guest65680> desmet stijn
<DiecastMessiah> kk yeah its the server
<TJ-> Borw3: just be patient; it'll be fixed soon
<Friedel> Hello
<Borw3> TJ-: Thanks mate.
<TJ-> Borw3: if you want a /temporary/ workaround do " echo "91.189.91.23 security.ubuntu.com " | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts" -- that'll add a working fixed IP address for that hostname rather than relying on round-robin DNS... then remove it later on
<TJ-> Borw3: server fixed, if you added the entry to /etc/hosts you can remove it now
<Borw3> TJ-: Thanks, let me try now
<hik4ry> hello
<Outy> hello =)
<hik4ry> whats up
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hellyeah> avidemux is not in ubuntu
<z3u4r5dok> hi guys I have an issue with vmware
<z3u4r5dok> I cannot fix I'm desperately trying to find a solution on ubuntu
<z3u4r5dok> my error message is the following:\
<z3u4r5dok> E: Malformed entry 44 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (component)
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: correct the syntax of the offending line
<z3u4r5dok> E: the list of sources could not be read
<z3u4r5dok> I am sorry but I'm new, I have read some many tutorials and websites and fell lost more and more
<z3u4r5dok> Can you please direct me how, please??
<Sorfrost> sudo vi  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sorfrost> :44
<Sorfrost> to go to the 44 line
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: show us the file: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<leftyfb> Sorfrost: I wouldn't suggest vim to someone who is new to linux
<leftyfb> TJ-: I don't think pastebinit it installed by default
<TJ-> leftyfb: if it's not the friendly-commands thing should give the install command
<z3u4r5dok> how to install pastebin??
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: try this instead: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: sudo apt install -y pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sorfrost> I have a problem with audio. It only shows Dummy Output from the gui. This is my alsa-info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b27b6bc04d7c00fe10c94c672acc5624bf1c6669
<Sorfrost> and i found this i dmesg
<Sorfrost> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCyjgr4kMv/
<z3u4r5dok> let me try please
<ioc_> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | grep 44       and post here
<z3u4r5dok> it throws me the following:
<z3u4r5dok> http://termbin.com/t2di
<z3u4r5dok> ??
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: some lines do not specify the ubuntu release
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: e.g. "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe" and others
<z3u4r5dok> so what to do next??
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: and you have entries for th 12.04 Precise release that should not be there too
<z3u4r5dok> no, my release is 16
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok: Yes, 16.04 Xenial but you have entries for 12.04 Precise at the end
<z3u4r5dok> 16.04 TLS
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ###   delete everything there and copy/paste this into it ##  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/39tzPtt4zb/
<Borw3_> TJ-: So, when I do upgrade I gota wipe old version from sources.list.d?
<Borw3_> and also sources.list file itself?
<leftyfb> Borw3_: an upgrade done properly should do that for you
<leftyfb> Borw3_: but if you're doing the upgrade manually for some reason, yes, that is necessary
<Borw3_> Also, I recently tried Manjaro, and it seems to have a kernel that supports my wifi more...
<Borw3_> ...I was wondering if there is a way to update to that version of kernel in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !hwe | Borw3_
<ubottu> Borw3_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<momo12> hello
<Borw3_> ubottu: I am on 4.13.x on 16.04 and wifi signal works, but seems to be lower in performance compared to kernel 4.20.x in Manjaro one.
<ubottu> Borw3_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> Borw3_: there is no kernel 4.20
<z3u4r5dok> I'm just created an account with paste bin just a second please
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: you do not need an account with "paste bin" to copy what's there and paste into your sources.list
<momo12> Borw I have the same issue with firefox i try to use ubuntu with chrome and is the same it it very slow. Some times i need to turn off wifi and back on to make it work but is very slow
<leftyfb> Borw3_: as TJ- said, there is no 4.20 kernel. 4.15 is the latest stable kernel. All other kernels would still be under development. I think the latest under development kernel is 4.18
<leftyfb> er, 4.16, sorry
 * TJ- loves Ubuntu TimeTravel :p
<momo12> It worked fine before the update wifi and firefox
<TJ-> momo12: check the retries/error/invalid counts using "iwconfig"
<momo12> lol so TJ im new to this and even worse im a girl lol
<TJ-> momo12: why is that worse? intelligence is worse?
<Sorfrost> anyone able to debug audio issues? ubuntu 17 with 4.13 kernel on a dell vostro 15 5000
<TJ-> Sorfrost: Your dmesg shows the device codec cannot be found, I wonder if the system's ACPI firmware is causing a device discovery issue
<momo12> You might as well talk to me in chinese lol :P
<Sorfrost> Should i update BIOS?
<nicomachus> Sorfrost: what
<nicomachus> why would updating your BIOS be your first idea for an audio issue?
<nicomachus> Sorfrost: going to need more info about your audio issues.
<momo12> Well im in college and im sick of guys thinking they know more than me so im trying to use linux to prove to myself i can do something beside putting make up on lol
<TJ-> Sorfrost: is there a BIOS/firmware option controlling the audio device?
<nicomachus> !pm | Sorfrost
<ubottu> Sorfrost: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<z3u4r5dok> Hi there how can I give you access to my paste bin is called Ubuntu issue
<momo12> This is my challage and i will make it or else hehehe
<TJ-> momo12: the command "iwconfig" shows wireless devices and lists various counters for invalid packets, excessive retries. If those numbers grow rapidly or are large that indicates a problem.
<nicomachus> Sorfrost: just type the first few letters of someone's name and then hit the "TAB" key, it'll auto-complete the name and tag the user
<momo12> i wish i didnt have to cheat and ask for help but i guess im out of my element lol
<TJ-> Sorfrost: can you show us "dmesg | pastebinit"
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ###   delete everything there and copy/paste this into it ##  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/39tzPtt4zb/
<Sorfrost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YgshPgcqyh/
<z3u4r5dok> https://pastebin.com/dEwpdMCd
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ###   delete everything there and copy/paste this into it ##  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/39tzPtt4zb/
<z3u4r5dok> Did you see it??
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: did you see what I've told you to do 3 times now?
<Outy> where are the snap packages/containers stored?
<momo12> OK Tj Thank you :P
<z3u4r5dok> sorry will do it inmediatly
<Outy> found it sorry for asking
<momo12> Whre do i use the command?
<Outy> its /snap
<yatta> Hi, I have problems with files I don't want on hard disk at this time...this permutation of files is killing me softly.
<momo12> omg nevermind sorry im better read more on basic before commung here
<momo12> so sorry
<leftyfb> yatta: please offer more detailed information
<momo12> Im a dumb blonde here
<momo12> bye
<Sorfrost> TJ-, nicomachus i posted the dmesg and the alsa-info. Do you need anything else to help you debugging?
<TJ-> Sorfrost: OK, so those dmesg errors are related to the HDMI audio only
<TJ-> Sorfrost: no, I think we have everything we need ... so far :)
<Sorfrost> TJ-, thank you!
<TJ-> Sorfrost: so I think we can ignore those errors they are for /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0  HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP
<yatta> I am afraid of popping up questions like "...are you sure you want to delete file...". Are you sure this... are you sure that... I just know I don't need some files on my hard and it scary enough I they'll be permanetly lost. What that even means?
<TJ-> Sorfrost: so now we have to find the built-in audio device!
<leftyfb> yatta: what is your question?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, there is also this " MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 10ac08 " in dmesg but i dont think it's related to audio
<TJ-> Sorfrost: there is no audio device I can see. Can you "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<Sorfrost> TJ-, there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HMy28rW5qv/
<TJ-> Sorfrost: you are correct; those are for the nvidia GPU
<Sorfrost> TJ-,  it's a Dell Vostro 15 5000 series
<TJ-> Sorfrost: OK, I was wrong, that is the built-in sound device but it appears to have ports for built-in and HDMI
<alnx> hi, today my boss gave me a laptop to upgrade, which runs on ubuntu 15.04. I want to upgrade it to 16.04. when i tried "update-manager -c" it showed 15.10 upgrade available, but the urls are failing to download upgrades. how can i do this upgrade without format and reinstall?
<z3u4r5dok> <Sorfrost> you told me just to erase eveything and copy the info in your links as root??
<yatta> leftyfb, lets start with question does fb in your nick stands for facebook?
<TJ-> Sorfrost: this could be an ACPI issue; whilst I research more please try this possible workaround:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<EriC^> !eolupgrades | alnx
<ubottu> alnx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> yatta: trolling is offtopic. Do you have a support question?
<Sorfrost> z3u4r5dok, it wasnt me. but yes. erase everything and put the other lines in source.list
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok thx a lot
<z3u4r5dok> I did it gives me something else let me show you
<z3u4r5dok> https://pastebin.com/FNW6KFDs
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: you did not do what I told you
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ###   delete everything there and copy/paste this into it ##  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/39tzPtt4zb/
<TJ-> Sorfrost: if that doesn't work try installing a recent Ubuntu mainline kernel build in case it's fixed in later kernels
<TJ-> !mainline | Sorfrost
<ubottu> Sorfrost: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<z3u4r5dok> sorry I will do it again
<Sorfrost> you are writing those lines in the shell
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: do not do the exact thing you did before again. Do exactly as I told you
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I have a script to make downloading and installing mainline kernel images easy: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<alnx> Eric^, thanks
<EriC^> alnx: no problem
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok i try rebooting now with the acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" see how it goes
<Sorfrost> TJ-, brb dont go away!
<TJ-> Sorfrost: good luck :)
<Sorfrost> TJ-, can i view from terminal which option i used for booting?
<Sorfrost> i edited default/grub and did update-grub but i want to be sure it booted right
<TJ-> Sorfrost: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<TJ-> Sorfrost: that's the kernel's view of it's command line
<Sorfrost> ok then
<Sorfrost> TJ-, BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.13.0-36-generic root=UUID=7cb41753-425d-4ae6-a15e-a9fd1d1c6757 ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash pcie_aspm=off vt.handoff=7
<Sorfrost> TJ-, that's correct, but didnt solve the issue :P I'll try the latest kernel as u suggested
<TJ-> Sorfrost: so the option is active; does the dmesg still show the Codec #0 probe error
<TJ-> Sorfrost: there might be a different message (if we're lucky!)
<Sorfrost> TJ-, no it's still the same. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zb6dTD6MBm/
<TJ-> Sorfrost: OK, another thing to test before you try a newer kernel.
<TJ-> Sorfrost: echo "options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf"
<TJ-> Sorfrost: then try to remove and reinsert the module with "sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel" then "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" and test. If the module cannot be removed due to being in-use, do a reboot to test it
<campitor> hi there folks
<campitor> I am trying to run ubuntu live 16.04.3 on asus N552V
<Sorfrost> TJ-, on it
<campitor> The problem is there is only a purple screen
<campitor> and the rolling stones don't roll
<z3u4r5dok> I guess I just finally did
<campitor> any help?
<z3u4r5dok> How to prove it??
<z3u4r5dok> I saved in nano?? All I see is the text I copied
<ioria> !nomodeset | campitor
<ubottu> campitor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> campitor, and if you have a maxwel nvidia i'd disable secure boot
<z3u4r5dok> leftyfb: What can I do next??
<Sorfrost> TJ-, still no luck https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B9JH2pm75h/
<TJ-> Sorfrost: looking
<Sorfrost> TJ-, should i remove the boot option i inserted before?
<z3u4r5dok> I did what you told me now if I enter this sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ### what pops up are the contents of the file you ask me to copy...
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: try sudo apt update
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I'd recommend keeping the acpi_osi values; they can only help possibly with things you don't realise are sub-optimal (power levels, device config)
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I think it's time to try a mainline kernel
<z3u4r5dok> can i upgrade now??
<skinux> Why are global installations of node tools discouraged on Ubuntu?
<skinux> It seems to me they all get installed under $HOME/.node
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok: sure, try: sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade
<Sorfrost> TJ-, do i need to know anything else other that what's written in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I have a script to make downloading and installing mainline kernel images easy: "mkdir $HOME/Downloads/kernel; cd $HOME/Downloads/kernel; wget  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh ; bash ./wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.15.5"
<Sorfrost> TJ-, right. sry
<TJ-> Sorfrost: that'll fetch the list, then the kernel v4.15.5 then install the packages for you
<z3u4r5dok> I am working on it....
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i read you need to uninstall out-of-tree modules before updating or you'r machine will likely not boot
<Sorfrost> TJ-, like virtualbox
<Sorfrost> TJ-, does your script take care of that?
<kfirufk> hi! :) trying to fully understand how x11 forwarding works. why it needs the DISPLAY environment variable and what supposed to set it ?
<docmur> I'm trying to find a keylogger for Ubuntu 17.10.  I'm SSH'd into the box, I can no physical access to it.  I install logkeys and build it by source, but the log file is alway blank, same with with simple-key-logger
<TJ-> Sorfrost: no, what should happen is as the new kernel is installed it triggers the DKMS to build the O.O.T. modules against the new kernel headers
<docmur> Is there a good keylogger or a functional one?
<docmur> *have no phyiscal access
<Sorfrost> TJ-, all right, on it
<z3u4r5dok> leftyfb: Still doing it... so fsr so good
<TJ-> Sorfrost: it may be the DKMS build fails due to changes in the mainline code since the O.O.T. driver was released, but any O.O.T. driver shouldn't be essential for booting... sometimes network or possibly GPU
<inky> timedatectl says NTP synchronized:yes but the time is 3 minutes ahead of what it really is.
<TJ-> Sorfrost: once the install is done yu can double-check state of DKMS-managed O.O.T. modules with "dkms status"
<Outy> docmur: did u try: https://github.com/gsingh93/simple-key-logger
<docmur> Yes
<docmur> it installed fine and it generates the logfile, but the logfile was blank
<Outy> docmur: have you done every step in readme?
<docmur> Yep, ran Make, then sudo ./skeylogger
<Sorfrost> TJ-,  ./wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.15.5 error: Cannot find version  v4.15.5 in the Ubuntu mainline kernel archive
<Sorfrost> TJ-, but i just checked it, and the folder is there
<TJ-> Sorfrost: hmmm, let me test here, but I use it all the while !
<TJ-> Sorfrost: worked here
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok i will double check
<campitor> ioria: thank you
<Sorfrost> TJ-, in mainline-kernel.list the entry is there
<campitor> problem solved
<ioria> campitor, it's ok
<Quenz> Thunderbird works fine on my Mac, but not on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS. Same Thunderbird version. Outputs from host command on mail servers: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6qZgTMC9Bq/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/drZTthtfwn/ Using alternate DNS fixes the issue, but makes the internet slow.
<TJ-> Sorfrost: has it created a sub-dir for that version in kernel/ ?
<Outy> docmur: that was not the question. have you prepared everything to use it - follow instructions in readme.md
<Quenz> The DNS was changed in my router, but I've since changed it back.
<Outy> docmur: its not like you can simply run a keylogger without preparations
<Sorfrost> tj no just the text file. i just downloaded your script
<docmur> To quote the read me: To build and run, clone the repository and run `make`. Then run `sudo ./skeylogger`. The keylogger will start and log all keypresses to `/var/log/skeylogger`.
<Outy> docmur: it has to have some sudo privileges
<docmur> Which it did
<Outy> docmur: use THIS one: https://github.com/gsingh93/simple-key-logger   do the readme and it should work
<TJ-> Sorfrost: right, the text file is generated from the HTTP server's directory list of versions, so it should then be able to download the matching dir. Try doing "bash -x ./wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.15.5"    -x will show what it is doing
<Sorfrost> TJ-, do i need to do exaclty what you said for it to work? like kernel in my downloads dir etc?
<TJ-> Sorfrost: it'll work from the current directory; The reason I gave those directory commands is to stop it polluting your $HOME
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok with no option i downloaded 4.16 rc3 and exited with exit-code 3
<TJ-> Read the output you probably need to install the kernel team's GPG key first
<TJ-> the key ID is reported then the suggested command to add that key a few lines later
<TJ-> Sorfrost: once you've installed the key, you can rerun the same command it won't download any packages it's already fetched, it'll just go ahead and install
<z3u4r5dok> I got a message:
<Sorfrost> TJ-, kk
<z3u4r5dok> Configuration file '/etc/vmware-tools/tools.conf'
<z3u4r5dok> Modified (by you or by a script) sine installation
<Sorfrost> TJ-, you can run your own script with v4.15.5 as argument?
<z3u4r5dok> package distributor has shipped an updated version
<z3u4r5dok> What would you like to do about it? your options are:
<TJ-> Sorfrost: yes, I tested it when you said you had the issue
<tomreyn> !paste | z3u4r5dok
<ubottu> z3u4r5dok: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok ill just try that manually np
<z3u4r5dok> Y od I : Install the package maintener's version
<z3u4r5dok> N or 0
<Outy> z3u4r5dok: think if you changed anything important to this config file. if not go with the new one. if yes keep old one
<z3u4r5dok> ok, hte last line says
<z3u4r5dok> ***tools.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [Default=N] ?
<z3u4r5dok> I should say yes???
<Outy> z3u4r5dok: do you use vmware tools heavily and professional? keep     its just a hobby: take new config file
<z3u4r5dok> thanks
<Outy> z3u4r5dok: your're welcome
<z3u4r5dok> I will type Y
<Outy> if it is a hobby yes =)
<Outy> z3u4r5dok: its not that you could damage something here - its just a config file. and if anything is configured wrong - you can reconfigure
<z3u4r5dok> I'm a bit scared I have never done anything like it.. and yyou guys have help me a lot
<z3u4r5dok> I am very thankful about your existence
<Outy> =)
<z3u4r5dok> Guys i have to go my battery is dying but thanks you so much to all of you.. Thnaks
<z3u4r5dok> I'll be back in a couple hours hopefully you'll be here
<Sorfrost> TJ-, still no luck http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nkDjVs4hzM/
<Sorfrost> TJ-, if it can help us, i was on debian 1 week ago and sound worked perfectly
<TJ-> Sorfrost: this feels like a firmware settings issue because the kernel is unable to probe the device codecs
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i double check my bios settings
<Sorfrost> TJ-, maybe i did something bad
<Sorfrost> TJ-, brb
<ycyclist> #readtime
<svavs> We are currently building out a kiosk using 16.04 with a touchscreen monitor. Everything is working great, but we would like to turn disable multitouch on the monitor. I figured this would be done via xorg.conf, but I cannot seem to find any information on how to do this. The monitor is using the evdev driver
<jdr> what desktop environment ?
<svavs> jdr: lightdm
<lab26> hi
<lab26> ,hjn
<lab37> your a bumhole
<lab26> poopy pants
<nicomachus> svavs: lightdm isn't a DE
<svavs> we are running chromium in kiosk mode - we disabled pinch to zoom but sometimes the clients will click with two fingers, which chrome ignores since it seems to be registering as a pinch-to-zoom gesture
<jdr> You said lightdm....but what happens after you login?
<svavs> we run chromium in kiosk mode
<nicomachus> svavs: 16.04 with lightdm as a display manager is probably Unity as the DE
<alnx> EriC^, when i do do-release-upgrade it said "An upgrade from vivid to xenial is not supported with this tool." what should i do now, please help
<Sorfrost> TJ-, still no luck. i restore factory default settings from bios which were the ones i was using with debian (sound was ok)
<jdr> If its unity, check out unity-tweaks
<lab37> ho
<lab37> hi
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i could flash new bios i guess
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I've been looking at the Dell support site. Two things I found
<nicomachus> s/unity-tweaks/unity-tweak-tool/
<lab23> hi
<lab37> hi
<lab37> make your thng smaller
<TJ-> Sorfrost: 1) there's a new firmware http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=CY184
<nicomachus> lab37: lab23 this is an ubuntu support channel. If you don't have ubuntu support questions, please leave.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, yes saw that too. just released
<TJ-> Sorfrost: and more likely, in firmware setup there are 2 audio options 1) enable/disable microphone **AND** 2) enable/disable speakers
<lab23> hi
<svavs> jdr: thanks - I will check that out
<lab37> yo
<TJ-> Sorfrost: manual says "Enable Internal Speaker (by default enabled)"
<lab37> anyone in this chat
<lab37> hiiii
<nicomachus> !ot > lab37
<ubottu> lab37, please see my private message
<TJ-> Sorfrost: did you check that since the issue is a missing codec?
<nicomachus> !coc > lab37
<alnx> this channel should be restricted to registered user only. else little things/bumholes will popup and annoy
<m3rlin> Hi too
<TJ-> Sorfrost: found here under System setup options > System Configuration screen options > Audio  http://www.dell.com/support/manuals/us/en/04/vostro-15-5568-laptop/vostro5568/system-configuration-screen-options?guid=guid-68a70088-52b2-47cd-882a-ecff20468194&lang=en-us
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ill check that out
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ah yes sure. in the bios i double checked speakers were on
<alnx> someone pls help, i'm trying to upgrade 15.04 to 16.04 following eolupgrades doc, but when i do do-release-upgrade it said "An upgrade from vivid to xenial is not supported with this tool." what should i do now, please help
<Ool> alnx: normal, it's too late,  your version is out of date
<TJ-> Sorfrost: sounds silly but try disabling speakers, reboot, then re-enable them... it's not unknown for silly bugs like that to affect nvram config
<alnx> Ool: i really need to get this upgrade done without reinstalling, its my boss laptop
<Sorfrost> TJ-, will do.
<ioria> alnx, just to be sure...    grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    what it says ?
<alnx> pls let me know any workarunds
<alnx> it says lts
<ioria> ah
<Ool> strange to have prompt=LTS at first on a 15.04
<jdr> Backup his files and configs and do a fresh install.
<leftyfb> ^ that will be the easiest and cleanest way
<leftyfb> and quickest
<jdr> But why go to just 16.04?
<leftyfb> because it's LTS
<leftyfb> and the upgrade to the next LTS in April will be cleaner than any other upgrade
<Ool> leftyfb: +1
<jdr> true
<jdr> i didnt see the he wants to stay on LTS
<alnx> yes, my plan is to do 16.04 for now and later to 18.04 when it released
<Ool> except I'm sure it will not be in april but later
<jdr> Gotcha.
<leftyfb> alnx: the cleanest, easiest and quickest way to accomplish that is to do a clean install of 16.04 and restore from backup
<Outy> jdr: made a backup already ?
<jdr> Outy: alnx is the one needing to upgrade
<Outy> sorry got names wrong ^^
<alnx> Outy: hi :)
<jdr> alnx: Bite the bullet. Backup, re-install, restore his files....kaboom.
<Outy> so im interested too - how is it done a full distro upgrade?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vpmkk9wFM9/ i completely disable audio controller and now i dont have that error in dmesg
<TJ-> Sorfrost: do you know which kernel version your previous Debian install used? support for the AL3266 codec has been in-kernel since 2015 so there's no problem in supporting that
<alnx> i folled the eol upgrades doc and added old-release url to apt sources.list and did dist-update
<TJ-> Sorfrost: Great, so that confirms that firmware setting completely disables the PCI 1f.3 device. Re-enable it and see what happens
<Sorfrost> TJ-, was a very standard debian stretch
<Sorfrost> TJ-, yep, rebooting
<alnx> can i unpack 15.10 iso to a webserver and do the upgrade from there and then to 16.04 from ubuntu.com repos?
<VanceCole> Hello. I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1725555 on 17.10, it looks like it has a fix very recently committed for bionic. Can I install the .deb for bionic on 17.10 or is that a terrible idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725555 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "control-center display panel cannot move monitors" [Low,Fix committed]
<leftyfb> VanceCole: that is not the best idea
<VanceCole> Any suggestions for a better way to fix it?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ok im in the same situation i was before now
<TJ-> Sorfrost: something else I noticed in the Dell user guide is the power settings. Are you currently booting it with AC attached and powering the PC? There seems to be a 'peak' option where even if AC is connected in daytime it won't use it :s   ... laptops often put PCI devices into a low power state on battery **AND** you have disabled PCI advanced power management on the kernel command line with the
<TJ-> "pcie_aspm=off" - **remove that**
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i cant explain this myself :P
<Sorfrost> TJ-, reboot?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i just remove the pcie thing
<TJ-> Sorfrost: remove the entry from /etc/defualt/grub, "update-grub" then reboot
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ye sure
<jdr> alnx: couldnt you just add the old-releases repo to your sources.list?
<alnx> jdr: i did for vivid, do i need to do it for xenial too?
<Truk> hello i cant find my cron logs
<Truk> in /var/log/syslog the logs only begin at 6 am
<alnx> Truk: restart syslog
<Truk> this is a ec2 ubuntu instance
<Truk> alnx: my cron job was at 0 am
<alnx> then check for any syslog-<yesterday date> files under /var/log
<Sorfrost> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gq8QmG9XMv/
<jdr> alnx: yes add willy
<noname_> hi
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i put those options to correct these errors, anyway audio still not working
<tomreyn> VanceCole: unless you know how to apply diffs to source code and rebuild packages and don't mind doing it again until it's fixed in ubuntu 17.10, nothing but wait.
<TJ-> Sorfrost: OK, we can disable AER independently without disabling ASPM though - we'll look at that later. Let's see if the 1c.4 bridge is in front of the audio device. "lspci -tnnv"
<Truk> ok thank you alnx :)
<Sorfrost> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gSmQFSDdWN/
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i wrote you privately, can u enable pming for a sec
<TJ-> Sorfrost: for disabling AER use "pci=noaer"
<tomreyn> VanceCole: chances are that with an importance of 'Low' this wont get fixed in 17.10, however
<Sorfrost> TJ-, where do i write that?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, boot option?
<VanceCole> tomreyn: I will probably just configure monitors manually then until 18.04 comes out
<VanceCole> thanks
<TJ-> Sorfrost: add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="..." in /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I'd suggest a firmware update next, this really feels like firmware isn't correctly enabling something. We've checked existing settings, we're optimised the ACPI, and we know disabling internal speakers in firmware makes the device disappear, so more-and-more this looks like firmware induced
<tomreyn> VanceCole: note that (at least this is how it wa sin the past) upgrades to bionic won't be available until 18.04.1 is released. ubuntu 16.04.1 was released on  July 21st, so that's roughly when to expect bionic upgrades to work in 2018.
<alnx> jdr: i added wily old-release urls and ran apt-get update and dist-upgrade, it showed the updates, should i proceed?
<VanceCole> np, I can manually configure monitors.xml its just annoying when switching back and forth between docked and laptop mode
<VanceCole> I can just write a shell script or something to swap out configs tho
<tomreyn> VanceCole: right, that's what i'd do.
<raidghost> Just a maybe weird question: When linux finds 3 tvtuner cards. But the application says there`s 2 cards. How could that be?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vvSWjc9RxH/
<tomreyn> raidghost: if the kernel actually handles all of them properly, then it would seem to be a shortcoming of the application.
<TJ-> Sorfrost: do you have a headphone connected ?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, no but i can connect one
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i didnt have one connected during all these tests
<TJ-> Sorfrost: ok not sure if this might help - not checked what "tlp" is yet - but read especially last comment in this thread https://forum.manjaro.org/t/dell-vostro-5568-audio-issues/17186/2
<tomreyn> alnx: the better approach is to reinstall.
<TJ-> !info tlp
<ubottu> tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (artful), package size 47 kB, installed size 257 kB
<TJ-> Sorfrost: hmmm, interesting, do you have any power saving tools intalled like "tlp" or "laptop-mode-tools" ?
<tomreyn> alnx:since you're been running an unsupported (read: no fixes for (potentially) remotely exploitable, critical security vulnerabilities) release for soooo long.
<jdr> he doesnt want to do a reinstall
<raidghost> tomreyn: Any suggestion to application for testing. ?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i dont but i guess ill follow this guide https://medium.com/@tom.suffern.wright/better-battery-life-on-ubuntu-17-10-4588b7f72def
<tomreyn> raidghost: no, sorry, i have almost 0 experience with tv tuners.
<alnx> tomreyn: its my boss's. i will see if jdr's solution works, else i will return it for data backup. thanks.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, if i need one. because this is a very fresh ubuntu installation though
<TJ-> Sorfrost: we're almost there!! read last comment https://askubuntu.com/questions/841759/sound-stopped-working-on-ubuntu-16-10-dell-vostro-5568
<TJ-> Sorfrost: we did that ^^^^^ but try it again and after plug in the headphones :D
<Sorfrost> TJ-, lol. this sounds like vodoo but ill try
<tomreyn> alnx: i don't see how "it' my boss's" makes a difference there, unless he decided it or you're convinced you know what he'd chosen, knowing the choices well.
<tomreyn> anyways, good luck
<alnx> tomreyn: thanks, i wish the release upgrade tool becomes more intelligent than now to handle these kinds of situations.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i disabled and reenabled sound with headphones plugged in. same result
<raidghost> tomreyn: So there could not be a adressing limit for pci-cards ?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i didnt completely boot into system after disabling. just rebooted to apply the modifications
<pragomer1> i have a logitech bluetooth mouse on my laptop and the movings are very very laggy. I am under 17.10. what could be the reason
<tomreyn> alnx: i think there is work underway (or planned) to actively notify you if your release is reaching (and approaching) EOL.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, but i think that's enough
<TJ-> Sorfrost: OK, well that report and others seems to confirm there's a firmware issue, so upgrade to latest, do a default-config reset if possible, and check careful all the power-saving options that could affect this device going into a low-power state
<djokjula> hello?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, will do. thanks a lot for you time. ill be here again if i need :P bye!
<tomreyn> djokjula: hello.
<tomreyn> raidghost: i think it's limited by your # of pci lanes
<tomreyn> + memory
<soskicp> Hello
<djokjula> Hi
<m3rlin> Hi
<soskicp> What's up
<djokjula> how to go private?
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raidghost> djokjula: Depends how private
<m3rlin> Just double click nick
<TJ-> Sorfrost: shame you missed this one https://wyldeplayground.net/sound-stopped-working-on-ubuntu-16-10-dell-vostro-5568/
<raidghost> tomreyn: but then it shouldnt show up in lspci with 3 cards.
<raidghost> So must be some buggy application
<tomreyn> raidghost: if it lackaed pci lanes, yes, it would not.
<raidghost> I thought pc`s didnt have limits. But so wrong could i be:p
<TJ-> raidghost: 1 device may not be fully configured by kernel (missing firmware, etc.)
<GoopAway> So, at my school, they have Windows 7 (and probably some Microsoft server somewhere), and they've allowed me to log in to 1 computer with special credentials, and log into another computer in the area with the same credentials. I know none of these are zero clients, and its weird (IIRC) they have physical accounts and accounts that only work if the server and computer connect.
<GoopAway> How would I do the same thing for Ubuntu?
<GoopAway> a Ubuntu desktop with Ubuntu server.
<lotuspsychje> GoopAway: we have a nice #ubuntu-server channel if you like
<TJ-> GoopAway: use samba as an Active Directory server the same as Windows does it; it uses an LDAP service
<xromulus> Let's say your wireless router is on 192.168.1.5 and your modem/dns is at 192.168.1.1. Sometimes I connect via wifi and have internet access other times I connect and change the routing to say 192.168.1.5 is the default gateway and the dns is at 192.168.1.1 and it works. Sometimes there is nothing I can do, no connection. Why with network manager does it work sometimes but not always? I am receiving an ip via dhcp..
<xromulus> What's t
<xromulus> This all about
<TJ-> xromulus: sounds like both devices might be operating DHCP services and the PC gets confused
<xromulus> Hmm
<xromulus> Weird anyway huh?
<TJ-> xromulus: having 2 active DHCP servers on the same ethernet segment certainly is weird
<xromulus> Lol..
<OerHeks> certainly a wifi setting issue
<xromulus> Got em
<OerHeks> * in the router
<Lithium64> How can I clean uninstall xboxdrv? I uinstalled it but the xpad mimic controller is still enabled on evdev
<xromulus> On the router I suppose I could set it to receive the ip from 192.168.1.1 and default gateway to 192.168.1.5 on my pc?
<OerHeks> Lithium64, you will need to logou/login i guess, and see if there is still a config folder under ~/.config
<SimonNL> xromulus: disable dhcp on first router let that router handle dhcp for second one
<SimonNL> oops on second router!
<SimonNL> xromulus: disable dhcp on second router let first one handle it
<xromulus> Ok
<SimonNL> mmm xromulus not sure if that good advice
<SimonNL> thats*
<xromulus> Whatever I'll try it
<raidghost> TJ-: Missing firmware it cant be. Installed the firmware and drivers from hauppage webpage.
<raidghost> But i did discover that in /dev/dvb/ that there was 4 adapters missing for the last card
<raidghost> So might be memory pci-e issues or something
<leftyfb> xromulus: put your router on a different subnet
<leftyfb> xromulus: the WAN will be 192.168.1.5, but the LAN should be something like 192.168.0.x or 10.1.10.x
<leftyfb> xromulus: or better yet, get your ISP to put your modem into bridge mode and just set your router's WAN to DHCP
<TJ-> raidghost: show the dmesg log in a pastebin
<raidghost> TJ-: Will do
<raidghost> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Sx48Qy0v
<sorinescu> Hi
<arooni> for a network drive attached via samba; how can i permanently delete the .Trashes folders and any files i've previously deleted?  in the future i'd like to permanently delete things and not go thru a 2 step process; how can i do this?
<TJ-> raidghost: "cx23885: cx23885[0]: warning: unknown hauppauge model #166200"
<raidghost> Weird? I might test another card then.
<TJ-> raidghost: ahhh, that's a red herring, it is still being configured. My eyes may be skipping but I'm sure I've counted 4 devices being configured (based on the tveeprom report groups)
<TJ-> raidghost: ahhh, here we go "cx23885[5]: dvb_register_adapter failed (errno = -23)"
<TJ-> raidghost: that's line 1405 of your pastebin
<raidghost> TJ-: will try to google and test. Got some more information to work on now so. THANKS ;)
<TJ-> raidghost: I'm checking the source to find out what error 23  is caused by
<loginoob> Hello please someone help me with my HDD which is not showing up. But it does shows in ls usb and when i do tail -f /var/log/syslog
<loginoob> This is the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog
<loginoob> http://lpaste.net/362957
<loginoob> and this is the output of sudo lsusb -v http://lpaste.net/362956
<loginoob> Please help me someone who know about HDD
<JimBuntu> loginoob, what's the result of `lsblk`?
<loginoob> JimBuntu: Wait sir
<loginoob> JimBuntu: This http://lpaste.net/362958
<leftyfb> loginoob: it's a 1TB drive that has no partitions
<JimBuntu> loginoob, Ok, I see the device being listed... I don't see any partitions. Have you checked the drive with something like `gparted`?
<JimBuntu> loginoob, Ah, ok. You will need to partition it.
<TJ-> raidghost: interestingly you may have been correct about the limit: "#define ENFILE          23      /* File table overflow */"
<loginoob> JimBuntu: I tried gparted but it scans forever when external HDD is connected
<loginoob> leftyfb: I don't know what happened It has data in it
<loginoob> It suddently stopped working
<leftyfb> loginoob: not anymore
<loginoob> :(
<leftyfb> loginoob: try plugging it into another machine?
<loginoob> But can we make it run again?
<loginoob> leftyfb: I tried but same thing
<JimBuntu> loginoob, Do you have another drive that you can make an image of this drive onto? i.e., do you have another spare 1G somewhere?
<leftyfb> loginoob: if it's confirmed that the drive has a fault, you destroy it and get another one. Putting more data on it is futile
<loginoob> JimBuntu: I can arrange another 1 GB but i don't know how to make the image if this drive is not showing
<raidghost> TJ-: Maybe i should try to remove some pci-e cards (not the tuner cardws) and see if it shows up)
<TJ-> realies: how many /dev/video/ devices are there ?
<TJ-> ooops
<TJ-> raidghost: how many /dev/video/ devices are there ?
<loginoob> leftyfb: How to confirm if the drive is faulty
<pikapika> Hi
<raidghost> Its quad cards. So 4 tuner each card
<raidghost> at the moment it says 8
<JimBuntu> loginoob, you can use things like `dd` on the raw device... there are also other utils, it will also show you if the drive is faulting when being read... there are specific utils for that as well, generally the first order of business is to make a bit for bit copy of the original drive if possible and if the data is worth it to you
<TJ-> raidghost: so 4 x 4 ? that sounds like a likely limit, let me check if that is a kernel limit or system-defined
<raidghost> TJ-: root@mediabox:/dev/dvb# ls
<raidghost> adapter0  adapter1  adapter2  adapter3  adapter4  adapter5  adapter6  adapter7
<pikapika> I am planning to remove my windows from dualboot. First I am backing up data to external drive. Now when I boot to the Ubuntu installed in the harddrive itself, it recognizes the disk fine. But now in live boot from a usb drive, it is saying "Unable to mount [hard disk name]"
<raidghost> each adapter name is DVB-C or dvb-T
<JimBuntu> loginoob, This is the Ubuntu Data Recovery page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<loginoob> JimBuntu: And can you guide me to a specific tutorial or document so that i can follow it? Or is it some paid utility?
<pikapika> I need live mode to safely backup the Ubuntu partition if I am not wrong, so what is wrong here?
<pikapika> Its an ntfs disk
<pikapika> The external one I mean
<JimBuntu> loginoob, in the link, there is a section titled 'Imaging a damaged device, filesystem or drive', but I suggest you read the entire thing once before starting anything
<TJ-> raidghost: in /boot/config I see CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=8
<loginoob> ok I will try
<TJ-> raidghost: something to try to get more info, remove "quiet splash" from kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info" then on boot look for the message "Registering adapters failed. Check DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS in config."
<raidghost> TJ-: You are a great person! Thanks. will check it out after late food
<TJ-> raidghost: it does look right now like you're limited by the Ubuntu kernel's config here; I don't see any way to dynamically increase the MAX value at runtime.
<raidghost> TJ-: just currious. What was your first computer (386/486/Pentium 1 2 3 ?
<JimBuntu> TJ-'s first computer was hand crafted from wood, I think.
<raidghost> :P
<raidghost> lol
<JonelethIrenicus> i am trying to connect to a device, but I think it might already be claimed
<TJ-> raidghost: JimBuntu isn't far wrong; A Sinclair ZX80
<raidghost> Have to google that:P
<loginoob> what does swapoff -a does?
<TJ-> loginoob: turns off swap for 'all' devices
<JimBuntu> loginoob, `man swapoff`
 * vlt had a https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KC_85
<raidghost> TJ-: Holly Molly. Looks like a early raspian pi :P
<TJ-> loginoob: see "man swapoff"
<TJ-> raidghost: 1MHz Zilog Z80 CPU :)
<raidghost> Ooh. What a lovely spec
<TJ-> 4KB of RAM and seemed like a lot :D
<raidghost> 4KB oh. Lord have mercy.
<loginoob> I saw man swapoff but i am not able to understand
<loginoob> if i run the command is it safe? Will it give problem
<raidghost> TJ-: Just enought ram and cpu for plex :P
<TJ-> raidghost: anyhow... your issue... can you "/join #ubuntu-kernel" I'm asking canonical kernel team if we can increase the config ... not had a reply yet
<vlt> TJ-: My KC-85 used an East German Z80 clone :-D
<TJ-> loginoob: "swapoff -a" will disable all swap files/partitions which are used as a backup if RAM starts to het exhausted, instead of killing processes
<TJ-> vlt: really? I've still got a ZX81 here in a shoe box :)
<raidghost> TJ-: how much did you pay for that xz80
<raidghost> Had to boot from floppy?
<vlt> No floppies here.
<vlt> We had our programs and data on cassette tape.
<raidghost> sounds like amiga/commondore
<mutante> you recycle some cassette tapes that had audio books for kids on them.. except they didnt have the term "audio book" yet
<raidghost> So. Saved stuff on casette tapes (for music?)
<raidghost> didnt know that was possible
<mutante> raidghost: yes, the device to play/record was a "datasette"
<raidghost> My first computer was a compaq 486 dx2 with 66Mhz and turbo button. And Hold on.
<raidghost> 4MB of ram :P
<mutante> https://www.google.com/search?q=datasette&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&source=iu&i
<mutante> you know how a modem would make those sounds when it connected to the internet? dial-up ?
<mutante> just imagine recording those on a tape :p
<raidghost> piiiip dubabababababababab P
<mutante> yea:)
<raidghost> back in the good old days
<TJ-> let's throttle the off-topic please
<nemo> so. my friend followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to setup his ubuntu (14.04 LTS) on a flash drive using usb-creator-gtk
<raidghost> okey. as you wish ;)
<nemo> he then enabled "persistent" in the grub boot flags
<nemo> everything seemed fine. could save files to desktop, firefox profile was persisting.  he then ran updates to pick up fixes.  and on restart, got "filesystem is corrupt"
<raidghost> TJ-: See you around later. my girlfriend just made some late dinner. t2ul
<nemo> I was wondering if anyone here might have any ideas why that might be
<TJ-> nemo: sounds like the USB device was removed before the cached file-system data was flushed to the device
<nemo> hm
<nemo> TJ-: but it was a reboot
<nemo> that's ubuntu's job
<nemo> but can test with a sync I guess
<nemo> if so. could add explicit sync to shutdown scripts
<TJ-> nemo: indeed, it should have completed a "sync" before shutdown
<nemo> TJ-: other than that it should work right, even if kernel was changed?
<nemo> hm
<TJ-> nemo: yes; does an fsck have a chance of repairing it?
<nemo> wonder if grub would have a problem w/ kernel changes
<nemo> TJ-: can just fsck the union file?
<TJ-> nemo: no, GRUB doesn't care, all it does is load files into memory and pass control to them
<nemo> TJ-: was just wondering if it would be lacking the overlay
<nemo> but ok
<TJ-> nemo: fsck the underlying persistent file-system - boot without the persistent option on the command line so it's a regular Live session then run the fsck
<virtuosoj> Keyboard settings question: In 16.04 Unity and also in Elementary, I could set my keyboard to U.S. International (AltGr Dead Keys) which allowed me to type easily in Spanish as well as English.  However in 17.10 Gnome I don't have this option.  Is there a way I can enable this?
<kostkon> virtuosoj, it isn't listed?
<z3u4r5dok_> Hi guys I have an issue trying to play videos... I get the following error Error loading player: No playable sources found
<z3u4r5dok_> I have done the following: Enable DRM Playback in Preferences under Content
<z3u4r5dok_> Install ffmpeg-libs and dependencies I believe I've done too
<virtuosoj> kostkon, no it becomes English and Spanish
<z3u4r5dok_> any ideas??
<ZorroT> anyone here familiar with the intel compute stick ?
<pikapika> Is it safe to perform a "normal" copy (ie cp, file manager, etc NOT dd) of /var, /bin, /etc, /usr, etc from a running Ubuntu system to an external drive?
<ZorroT> to the point: i have a unit that is coming up to the grub menu, and once you hit return to select 'ubuntu', it boots normally -- but i'm not sure how to make grub boot to this option automatically without interaction?
<DiecastMessiah> z3u4r5dok_: i think ya need to install ubuntu-extra or somehting i forget the name .. it has most of the nonfree things that you need to play back dvds and crap
<z3u4r5dok_> How can I do that.... Sorry I am new
<pikapika> Wait, now that I think, what I want is a tar. Ie tar -cvpf /ubuntu/path /externaldrive/xyz.tar
<pikapika> Is it safe?
<DiecastMessiah> one sec i'll look to see what the package is
<pikapika> Or would it be better to dd from live mode?
<z3u4r5dok_> I appreciatte it
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<DiecastMessiah> z3u4r5dok_: ok so termial .. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DiecastMessiah> it adds all the things you need to used for mp3s, videos and playback dvds
<MonsieurBon> I'd like to build my own Router/Firewall/DNS Server/OpenVpn Gateway. I was looking to buy a Shuttle NS02A as it's not too expensive and the octa core with 16 GB RAM sound like a lot of power. Has anyone experience with this hardware and ubuntu server?
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, on what websites? in which browser? firefox?
<z3u4r5dok_> this is what I get
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/fvDGz73z
<z3u4r5dok_> Yes, firefox, Linux Academy
<DiecastMessiah> ohhhhhh thats not ubuntu lol
<z3u4r5dok_> Yes, my ubuntu version is 16.04 lts
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, why are you logged in as root?
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok. sorry than .. why root
<z3u4r5dok_> yes
<z3u4r5dok_> should I go back as a regular user??
<DiecastMessiah> bad idea to login to root..
<kostkon> !root | z3u4r5dok_
<ubottu> z3u4r5dok_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DiecastMessiah> yeah and anything that you need root for .. like installing things use sudo in fornt of the command you are doing
<TJ-> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<z3u4r5dok_> Thank you for the advice. I will go back
<z3u4r5dok_> to my regular user
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, open Software & Updates and enable the Multiverse repository
<TJ-> z3u4r5dok_: you see how it says ^^^^^ "In component universe" ? You need to enable "Multiverse" if Software Sources GUI
<TJ-> grrr s/universe/multiverse/
<z3u4r5dok_> I'm a regular user again
<z3u4r5dok_> let go to software tabs just a second please
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, open dash, search for "software"
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, open dash → click on the Ubuntu logo icon in the dock
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: it's part of the multiverse repo which if you pasted in the sources.list I gave you earlier, you should have enabled
<pikapika> Anyone?
<z3u4r5dok_> which one I have 2 options
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: huh?
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, Software & Updates
<z3u4r5dok_> community-maintained free and open source software (universe)
<z3u4r5dok_> and the second options is
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: I thought you copied the sources.list I gave you earlier?
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: if you had done it correctly, you would have multiverse already enabled
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, for the third time you need the Multiverse repo
<leftyfb> kostkon: ^
<z3u4r5dok_> Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse)
 * leftyfb sigh
<kostkon> leftyfb, he didn't do it it seems
<DiecastMessiah> checkmark both
<leftyfb> kostkon: I'd like to confirm that
<leftyfb> kostkon: without the silly GUI
<z3u4r5dok_> I did, believe me I did
<kostkon> leftyfb, yeah go ahead
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<guardian> hello, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time. What does it change to select "minimal installation" in the 18.04 installer?
<leftyfb> guardian: 18.04 is not released yet and not recommended to install for a first time user
<leftyfb> guardian: if you insist on installing 18.04, please go to #ubuntu+1 for support
<guardian> ok fair enough
<DiecastMessiah> guardian: 16.04 would be better for ya
<DiecastMessiah> but don;t fall in love with unity desktop to much.. it will be going in the next version ..
 * DiecastMessiah cries a little tear
<guardian> yeah hence trying 18.04
<OerHeks> minimal would do -no-install-recommends, but a basic set of tools you need to continueinstallation
<dax> the minimal option in 18.04 doesn't install some desktop packages (e.g. libreoffice) to reduce disk usage
<dax> if you're installing from scratch currently, i'd personally go with 17.10 and upgrade to 18.04 and then stick with LTS from then on
<DiecastMessiah> for testing you could use 17.10 i don;t think unity is there
<dax> 17.10 doesn't use Unity either, so should be an easier transition to 18.04 than 16.04
<jdr> I think 18.04 is going to have a "light" version?
<leftyfb> I personally wouldn't recommend 17.10.
<ikonia> what's a light version ?
<dax> (17.10 defaults to wayland whereas 18.04 doesn't, but that's easy to turn off if desired)
<OerHeks> i hope gparted ans synaptic gets fixed for wayland
<z3u4r5dok_>           this is what I get now : https://pastebin.com/icMXaniA
<z3u4r5dok_> Honestly guys you know so much and I don't know anyhting
<z3u4r5dok_> sorry for the bother
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: can you just "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and copy and paste it on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<z3u4r5dok_> sure
<OerHeks> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (artful), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<leftyfb> OerHeks: they cannot install pastebinit at the moment. We're trying to determine what repo's are enabled
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/uqVqrnNj
<OerHeks> leftyfb, yes i see, i thought it was in universe..
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ioria> it's commented
<ioria> main,  i mean
<lord4163> hello
<leftyfb> damnit, just noticed that
<ioria> z3u4r5dok_, how that happened ?
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: you'll need to remove those #'s at the top of /etc/apt/sources.list
<guardian> thanks for the info
<lord4163> I have a LAMP server with postfix set up, which works, but it whenever I sent an email using the PHP mail function it sends it using an old domain name.
<leftyfb> ioria: pasting from my pastebin
<lord4163> Is there any way to update this?
<ioria> oh
<leftyfb> lord4163: postfix configs
<leftyfb> lord4163: or whatever php script you're using
<lord4163> leftyfb: Postfix does its job tho
<leftyfb> lord4163: yup, and it could still have configs for an old domain
<lord4163> leftyfb: if I use the unix mail command it sends from the right domain
<leftyfb> lord4163: ok, then the php script you're using
<lord4163> leftyfb: Only Apache/PHP gets it wrong
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<z3u4r5dok_> It is doing something
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: what is doing something?
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: ?
<z3u4r5dok_> I am working on it
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, is it still fetching and installing the packages?
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/DKatvUVu
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: you are working on what? I told you to use sudo to edit your sources.list
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: ok, great, save that, then run : sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<z3u4r5dok_> I did, didn't i??
<kostkon> oh you haven't reached that step yet
<nemo> TJ-: but but. how could the non-overlay get corrupted?  it should never ever be modified
<nemo> anyway. guess I can fsck them both. why not
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/yKuvna37
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: good, you're done
<z3u4r5dok_> what do I do now??
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: profit?
<kostkon> what's that trusty media PPA about
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: I would suggest whatever PPA's you have in there for trusty you either remove or update to the xenial version where applicable
<z3u4r5dok_> I'm sorry I don't understand this PPA's you have in there for trusty you either remove or update to the xenial version where applicable
<ioria> z3u4r5dok_, that ppa is available only for trusty, you are on xenial (i suppose)
<leftyfb> ok, someone else will have to help you with that. It's taken us 5 hours to get to this point
<leftyfb> ioria: they don't understand any of this
<ioria> ok :þ
<DiecastMessiah> he or she is very new,, i don;t know why they just let him do some of the stuff in the gui
<leftyfb> DiecastMessiah: because it was a bit of a mess to begin with and the GUI will not help with any of that
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/XJ4T1y9d
<ioria> it's the same
<z3u4r5dok_> you are right guys
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, that ppa is about media and you are having media/codec problems. is this a coincidence?
<leftyfb> ioria: to clean this up? https://pastebin.com/dEwpdMCd
<z3u4r5dok_> I'd really appreciatte all of your help
<DiecastMessiah> yes but he could have used software and updates easly and than told him the commands... let not try to discorage him too much
<ioria> wow
<leftyfb> ioria: yeah
<leftyfb> ioria: the GUI aint fixing that
<ioria> looks lie salem in 1691
<ioria> like
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: try to play your media
<ioria> z3u4r5dok_, and what 's your kernel ? uname -r
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, you'll probably have to get rid of that PPA with ppa-purge
<leftyfb> kostkon: I would say we leave the cleanup till after the original issue (playing media) is resolved
<leftyfb> kostkon: during that process though, we should look at the actual repo and determine why it was added and if it's still needed/wanted and if there's an upgrade/alternative .... could be a small learning experience
<z3u4r5dok_> You guys are awesome now everything it's working including you tube
<z3u4r5dok_> I have no words to say thank you...
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: ok, please hold on
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: you should really let people here help you clean up your repo's
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: you have some that are outdated and will only cause confusion for you down the road
<z3u4r5dok_> Thank you for you patience and support
<z3u4r5dok_> sure
<z3u4r5dok_> How can we do that??
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d # to get a list of the repo's you've added
<ioria> if we're lucky , given the wrong ppa,  nothing should have been installed from that there ...
<OerHeks> ioria, +1
<OerHeks> never had any packages for his version
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/HTKsmKuy
<ioria> OerHeks, i don't use ppa, so i don't really know
<leftyfb> OerHeks: we don't know 100% if this machine wasn't upgraded from trusty
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: that isn't what I asked you to paste
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/PnccVggE
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man-ubuntu-trusty-media-xenial.list
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: actually, nevermind that ....
<OerHeks> i guess both ppa's are useless
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man-ubuntu-trusty-media-xenial*
<leftyfb> OerHeks: gwendal-lebihan-dev-ubuntu-hexchat-stable-xenial has hexchat 2.12
<tgm4883> OerHeks: mc3man didn't have trusty packages?
<leftyfb> OerHeks: xenial only has 2.10
<leftyfb> tgm4883: that repo was titled "Ubuntu Multimedia for Trusty"
<tgm4883> leftyfb: yea, and it has trusty packages
<ioria> tgm4883, he's on xenial (i suppose) welcome back, btw
<OerHeks> tgm4883, no xenial package, so cruft from trusty will be uninstalled i guess
<tgm4883> It only gets xenial packages if the xenial package version is newer
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: once you remove the mc3man packages, you're good to go
<tgm4883> granted I haven't been keeping up with what's going on here, just wanted to step in and say it's entirely possible that packages in a trusty repo were installed on a xenial system
<leftyfb> er, repo I mean, not packages
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/v5LXyXJy
<leftyfb> z3u4r5dok_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man-ubuntu-trusty-media-xenial.list*
<leftyfb> hm, that should work
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/zdxXvacz
<tgm4883> hmm, sad. We don't have an equivelent to 'yum list installed'?
<TJ-> tgm4883: "apt list --installed"
<tgm4883> TJ-: yea I was looking at that trying to decode the output
<tgm4883> TJ-: I don't suppose you can point me at documentation for what the columns are in that list
<z3u4r5dok_> Is that wrong??
<OerHeks> so those ppa lines are already removed.
<Bashing-om> z3u4r5dok_: ^^ pastebin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<willc> is there an easy way to reinstall ubuntu on a machine? Can I run like apt-get reinstall ubuntu? :P
<leftyfb> willc: no
<wafflejock> willc probably best off just installing from the original media again
<willc> shucks
<willc> lol
<willc> I tried :)
<TJ-> tgm4883: gcc/xenial,now 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 amd64 [installed] package/release[,now] version arch [status]
<wafflejock> willc you can reinstall lots of the parts but not worth it if you need to really wipe it out
<willc> Yea my liveboot cd is at home
<willc> running 16.04 on a raspberrypi and trying to get virtualenv+opencv running and it feels like I made a mess and just wanted a fresh start
<tgm4883> TJ-: xul-ext-ubufox/artful-updates,artful-updates,artful-security,artful-security,now 3.4-0ubuntu1.17.10.1 all [installed]
<willc> but I'll deal with my mess
<tgm4883> TJ-: that doesn't fit what you said
<MonsieurBon> exit
<tgm4883> TJ-: specifically, there's 4 things listed for the repo
<z3u4r5dok_> https://pastebin.com/WBz0f5N4
<TJ-> tgm4883: package/[release list][,now] version arch [status]
<TJ-> tgm4883: because the package is available from different release pockets
<tgm4883> TJ-: yea that's what I figured. However, it doesn't show which repo/pocket that the currently installed version is from
<TJ-> tgm4883: the repeats may be because you've got duplicated entries in your apt sources from different archive servers
<Rick13> Hii
<Rick13> Hola
<TJ-> tgm4883: them all! upgraded package started in artful-security (for speed) and also goes into artful-updates (but may be delayed getting to mirrors)
<TJ-> tgm4883: try "apt-cache policy xul-ext-ubufox"
<Bashing-om> z3u4r5dok_: Uh huh, gone as OerHeks suspected . no mc3man PPA present now .
<z3u4r5dok_> what it does mean??
<tgm4883> TJ-: yea I know how to do it by package, I was trying to get the information system wide
<tgm4883> TJ-: for comparision, this is what I can get from yum "python2-pip.noarch                  8.1.2-5.el7                        @epel" which shows me it's installed from epel
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: is + in tail the same as -A1 ?
<nacc> tgm4883: there are some scripts out there that take the --installed output and the provide the policy output, parsed for each ofthem
<tgm4883> TJ-: which makes it super easy to see all packages installed from there.
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: sorry, +1
<nacc> tgm4883: seems like it would be nic eot integrate that into apt-get itself
<Bashing-om> z3u4r5dok_: Your " sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mc3man- " . Can not remove what does not excist :)
<tgm4883> nacc: I agree, that should get added to the apt list output
<Bashing-om> exist*
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: actually, no, i'm thinking of grep. What's the +1 all about in your tail?
<tgm4883> nacc: TJ- I was trying to find a command that they could run to see if any packages were installed from that ppa
<DomD5> Hey, I was wondering if anyone here could help me out, I've been trying to find the source of the debian-installer package that is installed on ubuntu installation iso's, specifically the one executable found in the /sbin/ of the initrd.gz filesystem, every source I've found is either just docs or something used to build a debian installation iso, I would appreciate anyone's help
<f0f0f0> im getting random freezing on my machine
<f0f0f0> it gets to the point have to cold boot
<f0f0f0> it happens 3+ times a day
<f0f0f0> don't even know where to start trouble shooting
<f0f0f0> any suggestions?
<z3u4r5dok_> So Do I need that?? Do I need to install it or my system is wrong??
<f0f0f0> have done a memory check
<f0f0f0> and memory is fine
<f0f0f0> dont have the problem on my windows boot
<kostkon> !reisub | f0f0f0, for next time
<ubottu> f0f0f0, for next time: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<f0f0f0> dual boot win/ubuntu
<nacc> tgm4883: i think there is a way to filter by sources
<Lehthanis2> hey all...I'm running lubuntu, just upgraded to 17.10 and swapped from nvidia to radeon (7750) and video is runnign super slow...how do I make the radeon driver act right?
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: That +1 is how many lines 'n' is to return .
<f0f0f0> <ubottu> thanks for the info, that is extremely helpful!
<f0f0f0> is there a log file or some place I can find what caused the issue?
<z3u4r5dok_> So do I need to worry for anything else?? Do I still need clean up my repo's??
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: oooooo ,that's useful
<ioc_> DomD5, idk but dpkg -S filename could help
<leftyfb> I really gotta spend more time perusing man pages
<kostkon> f0f0f0, a plethora of logs in /var/log
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Uh huh on useful // terminal can get amazing like that :P
<leftyfb> TJ-: blew my mind the other day with dmesg -w
<ioc_> f0f0f0, journalctl --list-boots     then search the line for the corresponding session, then journalctl --boot abcd      replacing abcd with the calue in 2nd column in that line
<ioc_> or any of the /var/log/syslog's
<Lehthanis> trying again now that I'm logge din verified:
<Lehthanis> hey all...I'm running lubuntu, just upgraded to 17.10 and swapped from nvidia to radeon (7750) and video is runnign super slow...how do I make the radeon driver act right?
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Same - I too  made note .
<Lehthanis> I believe the radeo driver is built in, but It's not detecting any of my other displays
<Lehthanis> is there a config app?
<Lehthanis> I uninstalled the nvicia drivers
<Lehthanis> I can't type on this machine, lol
<Bashing-om> Lehthanis: You did purge the old nvidia driver prior to installing the AMD card ?
<Lehthanis> additional drivers doesn't detect anything
<Lehthanis> I didn't purge, no...whats the command to purge?  I just uninstalled
<dlam> any opinions on best GUI irc client on ubuntu? :D   (i currently use emacs  x__x)
<Lehthanis> dlam: irssi
<kostkon> dlam, sudo snap install hexchat
<z3u4r5dok_> ok guys let me ask you something can I reboot my system?? or do we need to do something else before I tried to do it....????
<dlam> thx thx thx
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Bashing-om> Lehthanis: See what ' sudo apt purge nvida* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' produces .
<TJ-> leftyfb: if you like -w how about "dmesg -Hl err,warn"
<leftyfb> man  ... now I gotta go read the man page
<Lehthanis> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Lehthanis> I just ran that
<leftyfb> oh, that's no that complicated
<TJ-> OerHeks: you can replace all that with "lspci -nnk -d::300"
<Lehthanis> there was a LOT to purge
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Now ain't that ^just wonderful .
<leftyfb> TJ-: I noticed -w was also doing -H I think by default
<Lehthanis> Bashing-om: should I still remove the xorg.conf?
<TJ-> leftyfb: yes ... being able to limit to the log_level is very useful though, as is limiting to facilty or kernel-only
<kostkon> Lehthanis, that sounds... encouraging
<TJ-> OerHeks: 0300 is the PCI class for a VGA compatible controller
<z3u4r5dok_> I guess I will do that. Thank you all for everything....
<Bashing-om> Lehthanis: If it should happen to exist .. yes remove it as it applies to the old nvidia stuff .
<Lehthanis> it doesn't...should I just reboot now that I've purged that stuff
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, we did nothing that would endanger your system's stability
<OerHeks> TJ-, i knew there were short routes, i stored this version as one can see what is about to happen
<kostkon> z3u4r5dok_, you're safe to reboot (98% sure)
<Lehthanis> I'm gonna reboot too...will be back if it doesn't help, lol
<OerHeks> * and your comment is stored too
<winter> hi
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: TJ-: I don't always check, but I do follow @commandlinefu ... they've got some doozies on there on occasion
<TJ-> leftyfb: due to dealing with low-level recovery I've got into the habit of figuring out how to use shell/awk/grep and sysfs to reproduce output of commands like lspci lsusb and lshw :S
<leftyfb> TJ-: I've had to do that with usb lately. The past 6 months or so troubleshooting usb camera's killing usb ports till it got rebooted
<HairToday> I don't have bluetooth on this laptop, Yet blueman starts up and takes up a large part of my ram each time.  How can I uninstall all things bluetooth?
<leftyfb> TJ-: got a nice little script to reset the whole usb bus though which re-enumerates all the devices plugged in. That's handy
<TJ-> HairToday: blueman shouldn't auto-start unless you've got it configured to do so as an autostart in the user GUI session
<TJ-> leftyfb: Yes, it's a wonderful thing is sysfs
<Lehthanis> ok, so nvidia is all removed, but performance is still horrible
<HairToday> TJ-, Yeah, nope, bluetooth is turned off in my settings.  Using 16.04 BTW -- will upgrade to 18.04 in a few days
<TJ-> HairToday: I'd stick with 16.04 for a while longer if you use the system for something useful :)
<jdr> rfkill list HairToday
<HairToday> TJ-, oh?  well, I didn't plan to ON april fools day :OP  I was going to wait a month or so
<Bashing-om> Lehthanis: What release ? Such that is Xorg a factor ?
<TJ-> HairToday: there's an option in some DEs to save the session at log-out - maybe that was set once and blueman is set to autostart, but then you disabled the setting and so it never gets removed from the list?
<Lehthanis> Lubuntu 17.10
<Lehthanis> at this point I think I'm just unconfigured or unoptimized
<TJ-> HairToday: try something like "grep -rn blueman $HOME/.config $HOME/.gconf $HOME/.local"
<HairToday> TJ-, I'm not too sure.  Don't know where my autostart list is.... using a gnome callback on 16.04
<Lehthanis> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E]
<Lehthanis> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family (rev 30)
<HairToday> TJ-, THANK YOU, i'll look into this, already some hits.
<sere_> is it possible to install lvm with btrfs from a usb 16.04 persistant /live
<Lehthanis> meh, I gotta go home for the day, I'll pick this back up tomorrow.
<Lehthanis> thanks
<TJ-> sere_: you mean via terminal? so it's installed in the persistent file system?
<sere_> TJ- no im actaully running off a live / persistnt 16.04 usb trying to install to a lvm btrfs sdd slam drive... im pretty sure that sd card is bad that i was using the other day..so i im trying this
<sere_> TJ- i can see it with the installer but there is no way to add the lvm partition when i boot to a miminal console /text install it doesnt show up or i could do it thrugh that
<TJ-> sere_: hmmm, I'm so used to installing manually now I'm not sure what you should have available, but for a Live session "Try Ubuntu" GUI with a terminal you cn install "lvm2" and then use "pvcreate / vgcreate / lvcreate" from a terminal
<sere_> TJ-  ok perfect i can manage that.. thank you  :)
<gabnerd> hey
<z3u4r5dok> I just came back to say thank you, everything still works after the reboot.... I will now do a snapshot just in case.... Thank all of you...
<virtuosoj> Keyboard settings question: In 16.04 Unity and also in Elementary, I could set my keyboard to U.S. International (AltGr Dead Keys) which allowed me to type easily in Spanish as well as English.  However in 17.10 Gnome I don't have this option.  Is there a way I can enable this???
<tyler-baker> anyone having issues rebuilding dkms modules with retpoline?
<tyler-baker> https://hastebin.com/etenidudug.md
<tyler-baker> trying to rebuild fglrx on 16.04 (which was working until latest kernel update)
<tyler-baker> do I need to pass a flag to dkms?
<djgrapes> lit
<hans-peter> hall
<xMopx> Hi, I have a vm that periodically fails to boot up with an error about my root device, /dev/mapper/<name>, not being found
<xMopx> I get an (initramfs) prompt that if I simply exit from using ctrl-D, the boot sequence completes normally
<ikonia> you need to know the error
<xMopx> the problem seems to be that lvm doesn't assemble it's array quickly enough
<ikonia> I doubt that
<xMopx> ikonia: it's Alert! <device> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ikonia> I suspect it's more likley the virtual disk under lvm control isn't available
<ikonia> how many pv's are in the vg ?
<xMopx> one ikonia
<ikonia> so there is nothing to assemble
<xMopx> boot continues normally if I exit the initramfs prompt, though. So the disk is certainly available
<ikonia> it sounds like the disk device isn't being made available to the vm quick enough
<xMopx> ikonia: the root lvm and /boot/ partition are the same virtual device, so I think we'd see other errors if it wasn't available
<Iam1> will someone do me a favor and tell me if I diss and comeback, I want to check if my laptop suspends when I close the lid:)
<ikonia> xMopx: so thats interesting,
<Iam1> ???
<Iam1> maybe I should have asked someone who cares :P
<ikonia> probably
<kostkon> Iam1, check your logs as well
<Iam1> apparently not judging by the lack of reaction, ooh thanks kostkon I do appreciate that
<Iam1> do you mean like syslog?
<kostkon> Iam1, yep
<Iam1> cheers
<Iam1> kostkon, now it's worth my while reading the howto on making it suspend when I close it :)
<NikitaSadkov> https://github.com/saniv/free-game-art/blob/master/foss-copyright-infringement-records.md
<ikonia> NikitaSadkov: please don't spam
<tournesol> list
<Iam1> does anyone know a way to reverse the order of syslog?
<Iam1> seems a pain to have to scroll to whats happening now
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> just tail it
<NikitaSadkov> man tail
<Iam1> ohh cool, didn't think of using that
<Iam1> I was using the graphical one
<ee> hello all
<Iam1> what's the command to see syslog from the command line?
<ikonia> tail
<ikonia> as you've just been told
<dax> specifically, sudo tail /var/log/syslog
<ee> i have some problem in configuration of my vncserver insite of ubuntu 16.04. When i connect to server usign the vnc client i can't see the menu horzontal. Can you help me to resolve this problem?
<Iam1> I get nothing when I type "tail" or "syslog"
<dax> (I think that's the right filename, I'm not on Ubuntu right now)
<Iam1> I was presuming you piped it to tail
<ikonia> if you can't use the basic commands you're not going to be able to make sense of the syslog
<ikonia> dax: correct
<dax> and if you want to see everything instead of just recent stuff, sudo less /var/log/syslog and then type G (capital G) to go to the bottom/recent stuff
<Iam1> ok thanks will try that
<ee> ikonia: also do you have some solution for my problem ;-)
<ikonia> ee: not even read it
<Iam1> tail just locks up the terminal
<ee> ikonia: ok
<spotter> does anyone understand how start-stop-daemon is supposed to work?
<spotter> trying to have it leverage it to control some process life cycle and it doesn't work as I expect
<Iam1> cheers ikonia that works nicely
<Iam1> I find the man pages are a bit difficult to read atm
<Iam1> but I'm a fast learner :)
<Iam1> got tail to work for me now
<Iam1> I wasn't aware before that syslog was a file, I thought it was a program
<ee> some one had never my problem?
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Iam1> any opinions on running apt update daily?
<dax> Should be fine. If you're on desktop, there's an option somewhere to configure update frequency. If on server, sudo apt install unattended-upgrades; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<dax> (or you can run it manually instead if you want, obviously)
<Iam1> I managed to mess up nextcloud running it, thats the only problem I've had so far
<Christian-M-NY> Anyone know anything about ULauncher or Alfred?
<Iam1> Given up on nextcloud since :)
<Iam1> I'm not sure if nextcloud let me down because I don't have a static IP address, could that be an issue?
<Christian-M-NY> IT is no longer showing results
<kalixus> :))
<kalixus> Shall we
<Christian-M-NY> anyone?
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Christian-M-NY> thanks
<Christian-M-NY> ok
#ubuntu 2018-02-28
<OerHeks> seems like not that many users for that albert thingy http://www.webupd8.org/2017/01/albert-quick-launcher-090-released-with.html
<dabblerdude> Hello.
<dabblerdude> https://pastebin.com/QDpheJBL I've got an issue here with Audacity. Most of the time when I record, the program freezes and I have to force quit.
<dabblerdude> I've been getting this with Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04.
<Christian-M-NY> yeah
<Christian-M-NY> anyway Ulauncher stopped finding results after my hard drive space ran out....and deleted alot of things...but it didnt fix it...so I installed ALbert...and it does the same thing...............but Synapse and Kupfer work fine
<bosphus2> I'm at my wits end with trying to install a Brother MFC-L2750DW can anyone help?
<bosphus2> I've tried everything from letting the system auto detect it to scripts in the bowls of searches and nothing has worked
<mzaza> Anyone alife who can help with a mongo problem, not database related :D
<bosphus2> anyone?
<bosphus2> im dying over here
<konrados> Hi. Is the directory modification datetime always the modification datetime of recently modified file inside that directory? Even somewhere deeeply?
<bosphus2> not literally before someone calls an ambulance
<konrados> boshhead: just keep the faith, it's gonna be just fine!
<circuitfox> hello
<circuitfox> i could use some help
<nacc_> bosphus2: i'm pretty sure i have the exact same printer
<nacc_> bosphus2: and it 'just works'
<bosphus2> well ive spent 2 days trying to install this printer with every resource I can find...nothing works
<nacc_> bosphus2: it's on the network, though, not direct attached
<bosphus2> and I have to use it
<circuitfox> i'm having a hdd issue can anyone help?
<bosphus2> mine is visible...ubuntu and solus see it and auto install it...but cant print....solus devs said its a driver issue...but ive followed the directions on brothers site to instlal driver and it doesnt work
<bosphus2> even called brother and they "dont support linux:
<nacc_> bosphus2: sorry, i have the DCPL2540DW
<nacc_> bosphus2: no drivers are necessary
<bosphus2> well this one is capable of driverless printing as well...according to sources
<bosphus2> but it wont
<nacc_> bosphus2: then there's something else wrong, what version of ubuntu (i'm on 18.04)
<bosphus2> and even using their installer script etc wont work.....16.04
<bosphus2> ive seen several people saying the installer doesnt work for them either...typical stack exchange stuff with lots of answers and none that work
<nacc_> bosphus2: what 'installer' script?
<bosphus2> from Brother's site...standby
<nacc_> bosphus2: as i said, afaik, totally unnecessary
<bosphus2> well i first tried to just let ubuntu install it and it seems online but wont print
<bosphus2> jobs hang in processing forever
<Majost> konrados: I think the answer is, yes:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hWN6gg8HS5/
<mzaza>   Process: 1555 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/mongodb start (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<mzaza> Can anyone assist, online links doesn't help so far
<circuitfox> i recently moved my old computer into a server chassis but i'm having a hard time seeing the hdds installed in the chassis
<nacc_> mzaza: run that manually (sudo /etc/init.d/mongodb start) and pastebin the output
<Majost> konrados: There may be a mount option which can change that, but I am not aware of any off hand.
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there can I ask a question regarding making a fail2ban regex filter? If no, where can I go? #fail2ban is dead
<circuitfox> they are connected via sas to sata on the motherboard (no raid controller)
<circuitfox> any ideas?
<bosphus2> this link is a driver script some people say works...hasnt for me http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcl2750dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<nacc_> cupswrapper is terrible
<bosphus2> and ive tried several variations of it people say works
<mzaza> nacc_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p4CpyG8VDM/
<bosphus2> got any ideas?
<nacc_> bosphus2: dunno if it's necessary, but that whole thing is annoying
<nacc_> bosphus2: have you tried using 18.04?
<nacc_> iirc, there's been a lot of ipp: related changes in ubuntu since 16.04
<bosphus2> not in a position to upgrade right now...have 0.5mpbs internet as well so even getting an iso is an overnight affair
<nacc_> mzaza: `sudo bash -x /etc/init.d/mongodb start`
<nacc_> mzaza: that output in a pastebin
<nacc_> bosphus2: dunno, i can only report on what i know
<bosphus2> and its not working via IPP on solus which is rolling and updated
<bosphus2> so yours just plugged in and was detected and worked? no configurtion?
<nacc_> bosphus2: then i'd replace it with the one i'm telling you does work :)
<bosphus2> not up to me...this is a family house in rural nowhere and im visiting for a while
<circuitfox> if someone can help plz pm
<bosphus2> it works on their macs so they dont care
<nacc_> bosphus2: send your docs to their macs and print from there?
<konrados> Majost: thanks! Although I'm wondering if it's always the case, and I don't mean mounted devices. Like, when I look at the modification datetime of directory x, and it says 2017-01-01 - can I be sure that *no* file was created/modified after that time? Of course assuming I didn't modify the X directory mod date manually.
<bosphus2> they are out of town...believe me Im not trying to be difficult...workarounds common sense would imply just wont work
<nacc_> bosphus2: what if you direct connect to the printer?
<mzaza> nacc_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fqK9Gdz9y6/
<bosphus2> cant...without moving the entire desktop far away
<bosphus2> its not a solution
<nacc_> mzaza: systemctl status mongodb.server and journaltcl -xe output
<bosphus2> believe me if it was as simple as a common sense workaround id have done it
<nacc_> mzaza: *mongodb.service*
<nacc_> bosphus2: sorry, i'm not sure otherwise
<nacc_> bosphus2: i've given you all the pragmatic solutions i can
<Majost> konrados: that example I linked is not devices -- it creates a new directory, sleeps, then creates a file inside the directory, and stats the directory and file to show the modify time, which is the default value `ls` displays.
<mzaza> nacc_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XGTdwGyMjr/
<bosphus2> nacc im not bitching at you..ive jsut considered all that and am stuck
<konrados> Majost: yes yes, I did understand that (it took me a while:)) - but... I mean can I be *sure*? That without me playing with dir modification datetime, the directory modification datetime is same as the recently modified file inside it? Always?
<konrados> Majost: I assume "yes"?
<konrados> By looking at your example.
<Majost> konrados: The short answer is, yes -- its a safe assumption that no file was _created_ -- I think modified may be different.
<nacc_> bosphus2: never said you were
<bosphus2> seems my issues are always things the stack exchange answers are unresponded to like the xkcd comic...."who are you user1234" etc
<nacc_> bosphus2: and please watch the language
<konrados> Majost: my tests with modifyin file shows same results. Thanks again!
<Majost> konrados: you can run that same command on your box, and then add `touch /tmp/foo/bar ; stat /tmp/foo /tmp/foo/bar` to modify the file in the directory and see what the behavior is though
<nacc_> mzaza: waht version of ubuntu is this?
<nacc_> mzaza: your output is weird
<nacc_> mzaza: "Failed to start LSB: An object/document-oriented database."
<Majost> konrados: no problem
<mzaza> nacc_: 16.04
<nacc_> mzaza: apt-cache policy mongodb-server
<mzaza> nacc_: Let me tell you what happened their, i had a mongodb server up and runing fine for months now. Then it the disk ran out of space and afte I resized it, i tried to restart the process and it didn't work. I made a mistake and install mongodb, while I had mongodb-org. So I deleted mongodb and reinstall mongodb-org. I'm running on EC2 instance
<nacc_> mzaza: yeah, i think you possibly didn't purge something correclty
<nacc_> mzaza: but not sure
<mzaza> nacc_: nacc_ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m2VV57QrnC/
<nacc_> mzaza: the mongodb-org package is not supported here, though
<nacc_> mzaza: so you're using mongodb-org now?
<mzaza> nacc_: I hope that I didn't purge anything because I still need the database, and I'm afraid I might be missing the latest backup. Yes I am.
<nacc_> mzaza: purge would remove the package not its data (aiui)
<nacc_> mzaza: you would need to seek support from mongodb then
<mzaza> nacc_: So, I should purge mongodb or mongodb-org?
<nacc_> mzaza: i don't know, the latter is not a supported ubuntu package
<mzaza> nacc_: I tried to, before I got her. But they were all dead by the time I was there.
<mzaza> If I just could made it alittle bit earlier :D
<nacc_> mzaza: yeah, there's not much we can do
<mzaza> nacc_: Well, thanks for your help so far. If you change your mind, I will be there. *PS this problem is on production environment :D
<Christian-M-NY> bosphus2 I wasn't paying attention, but sholdnt you be able to install the driver via PRINTERS in the Administration Menu?  it may not have the exact model, but usually the closest simlar printer to it should work
<nacc_> mzaza: well, on a production environment, i hope you ahve backups and can just roll back :)
<nacc_> mzaza: and/or you should not have 'install'ed mongdob in prodcution without having done it first in dev
<Christian-M-NY> so look up similar Brother Printers and remember the models and then try to install the Printer you have Via the ADMINISTRATION/PRINTERS menu...and if yours is not on the list, choose a similar one....has always worked for me especially with Brother Printers
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey so - there's a variable in this script that's ".*"
<mzaza> nacc_: I have done it in dev first, everything was fine I had the production server up for months now with no problem what so ever, until the disk ran out of space and I resized.
<shazbotmcnasty> does that one period account for multiple periods?
<nacc_> mzaza: you installed mongdob on your dev server?
<shazbotmcnasty> Say an IP address?
<shazbotmcnasty> Gosh I should really put everything on one line rather than multiple.
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: dependson the context, but generally '.' means *any* charager
<nacc_> *charctger
<nacc_> bah, character :)
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc_: even if there are no periods at all?
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: yes.
<shazbotmcnasty> and did you mean ".*" or just "."
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: again, it's hard to say without context
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: in a shell script, what's the variable being used for?
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: right now, iirc, that means 'a period followed by anything'
<mzaza> nacc_: Yes I had it. And it was fine. You see I'm not trying to install it, I'm trying to recover
<nacc_> mzaza: you just said you isntalled 'mongodb' in error?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm attempting to make a fail2ban filter. In the walkthrough that I have, it doesn't match up with the actual log stuff, so I don't think that it will ever have a match to the current regex filter, from the walkthrough.
<shazbotmcnasty> Like for the "time" section it has ".*" has the variable, but there is no period in the time field
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: that's not necesarily shell is it?
<shazbotmcnasty> thus that will never be matched, eh?
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: if it's using standard regex, then it's a different syntax
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: on a quick google, they use python regex
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: there's also apparently a fail2bain-regex tool
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc_: well i don't really know it's just a .conf file.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh that sounds nice
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: right, not clear why you'd assume taht's shell-interpreted
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: keep in mind, i've never used fail2ban
<nacc_> :)
<shazbotmcnasty> i just figured ".*" and "*" or "." meant the same here and there
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: that would depend on the style of regex in question
 * shazbotmcnasty shrugs. ok. 
<shazbotmcnasty> Well last thing - where do i find that fail2ban-regex tool?
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: i dunno, i was just reading their upstream docs
<shazbotmcnasty> ok thanks
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: in ubuntu it's in the fail2ban pacakge
<nacc_> (at least on 18.04)
<mzaza> nacc_: Yes, mongodb I was confused and installed it instead of install mongodb-org, to check if i have any missing part uninstalled by mistake
<circuitfox> how can i see what hardware needs drivers installed?
<nacc_> mzaza: right, so did you do that exactly on your dev server first?
<nacc_> mzaza: that's what i meant earlier
<shazbotmcnasty> oh hmm it's for like testing my already made filter, not one that i need to create
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: https://fail2ban.readthedocs.io/en/latest/filters.html
<nacc_> shazbotmcnasty: it says it's used for 'developing/testing a regex'
<mzaza> nacc_: no, because my dev server didn't have a problem with disk space, the production had
<nacc_> mzaza: right ... so that's not great devops :)
<nacc_> mzaza: not trying to pick at you, but now you've gone and done something bad to prod
<mzaza> nacc_: yes , you're right
<bodangly> So this is strange. somehow http_proxy and https_proxy got set in my bashrc randomly. Proxy turned off in systems settings. Any clues as to why?
<bodangly> It was causing problems with pip, I removed it, but am wondering why it happened and how to prevent it in the future
<bodangly> it happened rather suddenly too, I use a ton of python virtualenvs and never had a problem, then all the sudden pip was getting connection refused and I traced it back to http_proxy being in my env
<nacc_> bodangly: check if it happesn to a new user too (which would imply system shell rc files)
<nacc_> bodangly: if it doesn't, then check your ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile, etc
<bodangly> well I removed it from ~/.bashrc, but good point I will check a new user
<macca> anyone else notice pinterest is messed up in firefox?
<macca> earth shattering news indeed...
-fqlvwfb:#ubuntu- All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss Just do it, do it, do it, do it, do it now
-ulumtzy:#ubuntu- All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss Just do it, do it, do it, do it, do it now
-yqitx:#ubuntu- All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss Just do it, do it, do it, do it, do it now
-nhbjafl:#ubuntu- All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss Just do it, do it, do it, do it, do it now
-osoqas:#ubuntu- All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss All you ladies pop yo' pussy like this Shake your body, don't stop, don't miss Just do it, do it, do it, do it, do it now
<tx78028> tx78028
 * woods123 
<woods123> quit
<OerHeks> ai
<CarlFK> how can I restrict xrandr to only show me HDMI-3 stats?
<ubuntu> herro
<Guest21361> yo
<jaranGoyang> hi all
<sere> can you run a 64bit os on a 32bit systerm the reason i ask i booted a x64 on this machine w a intel atom cpu wich i think is 32bit
<jaranGoyang> how to download omegle?
<jaranGoyang> or something like that?
<cfhowlett> sere, no.
<Nachos11> sere: atoms are all x64, AFAIK.
<sere> cfhowlett: thats what i though so then my cpu must be 64then right
<sere> Nachos11: awesome.. im dumb lol ty
<cfhowlett> jaranGoyang, https://www.omegle.com/
<DiecastMessiah> yeah it wouldn't work at all if it wasn't // or maybe not even install
<jaranGoyang> @cfhowlett thanks alot
<cfhowlett> jaranGoyang, happy2help!
<joufflu> i am getting this error message when trying to install an app via apt-get "Unable to correct missing packages."
<cfhowlett> what app?  what ubuntu version?
<joufflu> i did search for a solution online but it says to upgrade my system using the updater, but the updater also fails
<joufflu> 17.10
<joufflu> oops 17.04
<joufflu> ^correction
<cfhowlett> dead.  end of life.  no longer supported
<cfhowlett> !eol | joufflu
<ubottu> joufflu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<joufflu> thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<mail-man> I'm trying to repurpose an old MacMini G4 (1.4GHz CPU, Radeon 9200 32MB VRAM) computer with Ubuntu 14.04 PPC, but I'm having a lot of issues with choppy video reproduction on browsers like midori, firefox, etc. Video reproduction using VLC/Mplayer2 works fine though. What could be causing this?
<mail-man> err, I meant video playback.
<DiecastMessiah> I think you may want to use xfce desktop env .. unity would be a bit much for that system
<DiecastMessiah> too much**
<mail-man> DiecastMessiah, I am currently using LXDE, the system seems relatively snappy
<cfhowlett> mail-man, try this: sudo apt install lxde xfce4
<cfhowlett> then logout, choose an alternate session and login
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok i think lxde is lighter than xfce but not by much.. but lighter still
<mail-man> the problem arises when playing videos from a browser exclusively, frame rate drops to 5 FPS or something like that, if I use a video player it runs well
<cfhowlett> suggesting that it's not hardware then.  perhaps too many active plugins in your browser?
<DiecastMessiah> well videos on the web are highly compressed
<DiecastMessiah> thats more ram and cpu power to decord than on the fly
<cfhowlett> might have to pass on the HD resolution videos, mail-man
<DiecastMessiah> decode sorry typos
<mail-man> actually, I've been doing all my tests with 480p videos.. the weird thing is that if I download 480p youtube videos, the playback works fine in VLC/mplayer, whereas it is very choppy in the browser
<cfhowlett> try a different browser.
<cfhowlett> chromium-browser perhaps?
<kenrin> well it has to decode the video and copy back into the frame buffer,  it takes more work to view on a browser versus just into VLC or mplayer
<mail-man> I attempted all these tests with midori, firefox, epiphany-browser. Chromium is not supported in PPC arch I think.
<DiecastMessiah> yeah cfhowlett would be right.. the browser is most likely taking just a bit too much ram for the video to run
<kenrin> There is plugins available like omxplayer for chromium that can "workaround" this
<kenrin> Mostly they are geared towards raspi units
<tylerrud2002> I am having problems connecting to OFTC
<tylerrud2002> using pidgin
<mail-man> I saw a video on YT of a guy who has a similar MacMini (the only difference is that his GPU has 32+ MB of VRAM), and everything works well, could this difference account for the huge disparity in performance?: https://youtu.be/m2mx9lmhEuQ?t=795
<kenrin> Is it the same GPU?  Maybe he has hardware decoding or something else
<cfhowlett> that vram advantage could very well explain the better performance.
<mail-man> yeah, it is the same GPU, but it only has 32MB vram, the one in the video has 64MB. are there any diagnostics I can check in order to verify if I have full 2d/3d accel?
<OerHeks> i am surpriced that this PPC/Radeon9200 plays video
<kenrin> In chrome you can do chrome://gpu/.  I'm sure there is similar for other browsers
<mail-man> to be honest, I didn't check if OSX 10.5 video performance was that good, I might install it again and check if video playback is as bad as I currently get on ubuntu ppc
<cfhowlett> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/linux-gpu-benchmark/          mail-man
<cfhowlett> mesa-utils > glxgears might be a good starting point
<mail-man> just tried it, I get 30FPS if I maximize the glxgears window at a 1024x768@32 res
<kenrin> So about half of what it takes to not be choppy
<mail-man> glxinfo reports: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5962) DRI2
<cfhowlett> ram.  must have more ram!  see ebay/amazon for options
<mail-man> It is running on 512mb ram so that must be an issue as well
<mail-man> I'll try installing 10.5 and checking its performance to see if it's a kernel module/driver issue
<mail-man> thanks for your help guys!
<DiecastMessiah> yeah not sure if mac are like pc's but vram just mean it uses 32mb on the normal ram... but thats with pc's
<DiecastMessiah> but it may have its own decated ram.. hard to say without reading the full spec's
<mail-man> I think it may have its own dedicated ram, I only used the term VRAM because I thought that was appropriate to describe that spec
<kenrin> thats exactly what it means,  virtual ram
<cfhowlett> mail-man, props for keeping the device running.  as you've noticed, system demands invoked by media is increasingly exponentially.  Perhaps time to repurpose your device?  Personal cloud storage, music player or ubuntu mirror leap to mind ...
<DiecastMessiah> or to play oldold 90 games :)
<cfhowlett> we can always use another Doom server.  Always!
<mail-man> cfhowlett, indeed, at least in the browsing department it seems that the requirements have increased greatly, if I can't get it to play videos on a browser I might just turn it into a kodi box for streaming, it seems to handle 480p fine as long as it isn't being displayed on a browser :)
<cfhowlett> I like the way you think!  You make up your own rules.
<cfhowlett> Oh!  Steam server?  Counterstrike Source?
<DiecastMessiah> to bad prism broswer died .. that may have done the trick .. i miss it :)
<mail-man> midori and epiphany browser are quite lightweight, netsurf was the lightest of all but a lot of websites don't work well with its html/js interpreter
<DiecastMessiah> yeah can see that java is powerful but it a hog to
<mookcakehexchat> hi guys can anyone tell me the offtopic ubuntu channel was able to find for other flavors not ubuntu though
<cfhowlett> you mean xubuntu-offtopic ...?
<nacc_> mookcakehexchat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mookcakehexchat> just general questions not related to help am running ubuntu so figure xubuntu wouldnt be it
<cfhowlett> some flavors have an offtopic channel.  most don't.  doesn't seem to be a frequent or high-priority request.
<mookcakehexchat> :)
<maki> qwasdxlo1
<mookcakehexchat> how do you guys find a channel on a given topic not using /list -verbose and small window som much to hover over to get details about channel topic
<DiecastMessiah> most irc clinets have a channel list window
<mookcakehexchat> anything eqiv to a search engine perhaps
<nacc> !alis | mookcakehexchat
<ubottu> mookcakehexchat: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mookcakehexchat> thannks
<mutante> mookcakehexchat: basically i just join it and see if it exists. if it's the name of a free software it usually just works on freenode :)
<mutante> (but you may have to try # and ##)
<garyserj> I don't fully understand this syntax for ufw. sudo ufw allow from 15.15.15.0/24 to any port 5432     Why does it say to any port, if it's only one port or the ports listed?
<mutante> i would think "any" means IP
<mutante> but it's unfortunate wrding
<nacc> imagine a comma there
<mutante> from 15.15.15.0/24 to any network, to port 5432
<mookcakehexchat> thanks for the alis suggestion
<segersjerry> Hi, I just set up my printer (canon pixma mg8120) using the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems on a 16.04 ubuntu mate box. The printer functions perfectly, but it pops up 19 "error" messages as shown here - https://i.imgur.com/VaaJOK0.png How do I prevent status messages being displayed as error messages?
<mutante> almost more confusing than using iptables directly.. despite the point of ufw.. i guess
<DiecastMessiah> segersjerry: those look like notices .. is there an option in gnome setting.. sorru it been may year that i looked at gnome2 Desktop
<segersjerry> DiecastMessiah, checking, brb
<DiecastMessiah> i hope there is if not i have no other idea's... i'm still pretty newish
<DiecastMessiah> but i played with linux a few times over the years.
<garyserj> mutante: what does to any network mean? it's going to that machine isn't it?
<mutante> garyserj: probably "interface", as in one of possibly multiple network cards
<mutante> which could each be in different networks
<garyserj> ah ok, thanks
<mutante> they can also be virtual
<mutante> multiple interfaces and IP addresses in the same machine
<RA3OR> need some help, i have a symlink that keeps reverting to previous path, tried ln -sfn, tried removing it, forcibly overriding the path.... after some time it reverts to previous path
<RA3OR> ubuntu 16.04
<vern> RA3OR: symlinks don't change by themselves. something must be changing it
<RA3OR> vern: tell me about it
<vern> RA3OR: need more info. what symlink?
<RA3OR> vern: may I pm you?
<linocisco> hi
<vern> RA3OR: sure
<linocisco> how to edit pdf and add signature?
<DiecastMessiah> I believe you cannot edit a pdf itself.. i think you have to convert it to something and than edit .. and export it again toa pdf
<Triffid_Hunter> RA3OR: yeah something in ubuntu likes to overwrite stuff like that.. a while ago it was overwriting my graphics drivers with broken ones on boot, never did manage to find what was beraking things though
<RA3OR> well, its giving me gray hairs, wasted 6 hrs(and my sleep) trying to figure out whats happening
<RA3OR> and manually recreating it, to keep vital part of site online
<DiecastMessiah> linocisco: is the PDF the only file you have ? or do you have the origial document file?
<linocisco> DiecastMessiah, I can make duplicate and test
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok.. so you'll want to find a pdf converter and do like i said before
<DiecastMessiah> linocisco: sorry was just looking around i guess there are online tools to add things like signures or images ectect ..
<DiecastMessiah> but i think they just do the same thing your about to do.. just does it a bit for you.. PDF's are really more like images and a document
<Triffid_Hunter> DiecastMessiah: I've edited PDFs.. they're not strictly images, most documents are a large collection of tightly specified text labels possibly with some images added
<DiecastMessiah> more like images.. its not selectable text .. unless you use editor software but in that case its converting it back to real text
<Triffid_Hunter> DiecastMessiah: my pdf viewer can select text
<DiecastMessiah> ok than. been years but before a normal pdf viewer would be able to.
<DiecastMessiah> wouldn't
<Triffid_Hunter> DiecastMessiah: I use okular if you're curious, of all the PDF viewers I've tried I like that one the best
<DiecastMessiah> yeah sorry i guess it normal now to be able to select and copy. but still cannot change it with just a viewer
<DiecastMessiah> but anyway i must depart.. sleepyness .. later all
<badboyjer> sup
<lotuspsychje> !ask | badboyjer
<ubottu> badboyjer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<badboyjer> ok
<badboyjer> im thinking about making food
<badboyjer> should i do that now or wait till tomorrow?
<Guest25062> hi
<badboyjer> hey
<noj_> hey all need to remove a version of hex chat can i get the terminal command not allowing me to do so from software center
<EriC^> noj_: sudo apt-get remove hexchat
<noj_> got two one i can remove from software center the other i cant install cus its already installed but shows no remove odd
<noj_> thanks
<ramy_d> yup
<noj_> is there a way to see all the versions installed from terminal incase i need to mention any other things like verion or stable etc
<EriC^> noj_: dpkg -l "hexchat*"
<ramy_d> apt-cache madison
<noj_> having problems removing hexchat from ubuntu guys currently have two versions installed but parts of one missing i suppose need help please to remove both
<noj_> when i search for hexchat two show up that i can open both open one works one does no
<noj_> tred removing from software center no joy only able to remove the working one
<noj_> tried to remove from terminal sudo apt-get remove hexchat
<noj_> no joy
<noj_> happy to smash out a terminal command and paste what ever you need
<noj_> https://imgur.com/a/7F2R1
<noj_> as you can see in the ubuntu software center this hexchat is already installed but wont allow removal
<noj_> used bleachbit perhaps the issue fix
<noj_> fx i dont knonw
<noj_> https://imgur.com/a/7F2R1
 * noj_ waits anxiously in anticipation begging ubuntu gods for help via terminal
<ramy_d> err
<ramy_d> did you install hexchat through a snap?
<noj_> help
<noj_> whats snap the orange a bag shapped thing
<noj_> used software center
<ducasse> noj_: does 'snap list' list hexchat?
<ramy_d> it says you installed a snap in your imgur link
<noj_> yes but it doesnt show remove
<ramy_d> snap remove hexchat
<noj_> no
<noj_> its still there and i can open it
<ramy_d> software center does not manage snaps
<noj_> also it is missing alot of its stuff
<noj_> tried removing from terminal no luck
<noj_> tried autoremove and clean after sudo apt-get remove hexchat no joy
<noj_> even -f at end
<noj_> nt sure what else to try
<ramy_d> it's not installed through apt-get
<auronandace> noj_: if something is installed via snap you need to remove it via snap. you don't remove a snap via apt-get
<noj_> okay
<ramy_d> snap remove hexchat
<ramy_d> that's the command
<noj_> given snap wont allow me to install (to fix-then remove) what do i do---I love you mate
<noj_> thank you
<noj_> i could kiss you
<ramy_d> worked I guess?
<noj_> so for my own learning curve anything from the software center is installed via a snap gui
<ramy_d> no
<noj_> yes it did
<ramy_d> I'm not sure how a snap got installed without your knowledge
<ramy_d> but snaps are not installed through the software center
<noj_> it was from the software center when i search hexchat two icons showed
<noj_> i installed both
<ramy_d> 🤷‍♂️
<ramy_d> wait you installed both?
<ramy_d> but... why?
<ramy_d> at the same time?
<ramy_d> whoa it's 3 am, gn
<noj_> long story having issues with hexchat wanted to start from scratch so tried to remove had used bleachbit attributed my problems to use of bleachbit
<noj_> wasnt able to remove hexchat or use so installed the other one
<noj_> needed to get back online to ask for help and here i am ur command worked and the other hexchat offers install and remove
<noj_> where as the other hexchat offered only install
<noj_> but wouldnt allow it as was already installed
<noj_> go figure
<noj_> ciao
<gnomethrower> Cannot initiate the connection to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef 80]
<gnomethrower> ^ hopefully i'm not the first to mention this? :)
<xtetox> This is my source list: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Alpha amd64 (20180126)]/ bionic main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main restricted #Added by software-properties  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted deb-src http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/ubuntu/ 
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | xtetox
<ubottu> xtetox: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<enoq> hi, does the default ubuntu image ship memtest in an efi compatible version?
<enoq> currently figuring out which live cd to download for memtest
<kamichan> how bad is it to not have a firewall but use irssi/apache2
<kamichan> as long as ubuntu is updated, if a port isn't open/listening from an application
<kamichan> what difference does it make if there's a firewall on a given port vs no firewall (if ubuntu is secure/updated)?
<ah-donny> Has there been issues with Ubuntu's website today? I've been getting http 503 errors all day on multiple different networks
<EriC^^> kamichan: a firewall can be tuned to block certain ports, or allow incoming connections from certain ip's only or interfaces etc
<kamichan> well i was referring to digitalocean's initial setup guide that strongly recommends it even for newbies
<kamichan> and, i figure a firewall is just one layer of protection that isn't needed and also likely to cause problems for me if i try to do more
<EriC^^> kamichan: yeah, you could set it up and allow only apache's port and you probably want to allow ssh and change the port too
<Outy> ah-donny: ubuntu.com is working fine here
<Ool> change default port :(
<EriC^^> kamichan: it is useful and easy to set up
<EriC^^> kamichan: you wont need to open any port for irssi i believe, unless you disable outgoing connections, not sure
<kamichan> ok but there isn't a security problem right?
<kamichan> because the system is basically perfect, 16.04
<kamichan> security-wise
<EriC^^> yeah it's not a security issue, it's like preventative and layer as you said
<EriC^^> it could potentially become a security issue
<kamichan> k ty I'll try to learn as much about it as I can
<inky> i got a nodejs script that pushes data to firebase. i can run it just fine, but when i run it through cron i get this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/97w6H9XbJz/ .
<inky> is cron not using the system proxy?
<inky> well, i had to export the proxy again indeed. problem solved (:
<ruslan_> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> I have a small issue here. After "sleep", my VPN is disconnected. Is there a way to reconnect it automatically after sleep?
<raidghost> Dbugger: After "sleep" as in hybernate?
<Dbugger> yes
<hateball> Dbugger: this should have info about that https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/run-scripts-and-commands-on-suspend-and-resume-on-linux/
<Dbugger> ill take a look, thanks
<Dbugger> oh well, it is about building the functionalty yourself
<Dbugger> i was looking for a more native solution
<Dbugger> or "hoping" at least :)
<hateball> ah, I dont think that exists
<Dbugger> shame then
<hateball> well, doesnt mean it's true
<Dbugger> well, ill stand by, in case someone knows
<hateball> there would still need to be some daemon monitoring whatever scripts a user makes
<free_> hi
<free_> i have a proplm wth my linux
<free_> system not repondng
<soshiant> .
<soshiant> i want to install snmpd
<soshiant> apt-get install snmpd
<soshiant> errror is : libsnmp30 depends libsensores4
<soshiant> i use ubuntu server repository
<soshiant> trusty distribution
<soshiant> snmpd depends libmysqlclient18
<fstar> .
<sibaar_> ayyyyyyyyye
<magiq> Hello. I want to use lvm snapshots to make some backups, for example before installing amd drivers ;) The main question what lvcreate --size parameter means ?
<haskelltic> join #haskell-beginners
<vlt> magiq: You need to specify how much physical space you want to provide for your snapshot.
<vlt> magiq: It's possible but in many cases not needed to use 100 %.
<vlt> magiq: If you assume, for example, that during the backup at most 1 GB of data will change on the source volume then a size of 2 GB for the snapshot volume should be sufficient.
<Guest83570> the net is slow
<jink> "The net" or "your net" ?
<vlt> magiq: As soon as more data is written the snapshot gets unusable.
<Guest83570> my
<magiq> vlt: so if zero data changed during making snapshot than snapshot will be zero sized? How it works if letter, for example 5 minutes ago I will try to restore snapshot if it zero ?
<magiq> omg *later
<soshiant> errror is : libsnmp30 depends libsensores4
<soshiant> apt-get install snmpd
<magiq> vlt: for example A is state before snapshot. A->B when we making snapshot. And A->B->C 5 minutes ago after snapshot. We want to restore to point A. How it could be, that only diff between A and B matters when we trying to restore from A to C backwards
<magiq> *from C to A
<hastu> user
<vlt> magiq: You can only restore to point B when you actually took the snapshot. Not to a state *before* you tool one.
<vlt> *took
<vlt> Oh, they left.
<Guest77626> hmm...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DiecastMessiah> good Morning
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what conditions are coded in rsync tool for incremental updates to destination(s) ? I found out for one that change in timezone makes it deploy full build, rather than incremental changes. I'm in GMT+5 timezone. My servers are for e.g., in Ireland in UTC/GMT timezone. Is there a way to force/make rsync do incremental only transfers ? when I deploy or sync local servers, they go on incremental. but when I sync
<Haris>  machines in Ireland for e.g., rsync does a full scale transfer
<Haris> this is for 14.04 and above
<geirha> Haris: try #rsync
<Haris> hmm
<frazr> Hi there folks, quick question how do you force fsck to run on boot after ubuntu 16? /forcefsck is no longer working, the fsck.mode=force added to CMDLINE boot parameters doesnt seem to work either, ideas? :)
<Lehthanis> hello world!
<EriC^^> frazr: boot into recovery mode and choose it
<EriC^^> !recovery | frazr
<ubottu> frazr: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Lehthanis> can someone point me to a nice set of instructions for 17.10 on how to configure radeon?  I can't find anything...
<Lehthanis> I'm actually on Lubuntu
<marenz__> Hello
<DiecastMessiah> frazr: you want to force this on a root dir??? reading that all you have to do is make a empty file like on root fir. called /forcefsck
<DiecastMessiah> root dir**
<Marenz> I have some strange issues with my 16.04.2 LTS server. HTTP services and database access work all fine, however when I login with SSH, it either never succeeds at all, or if, it is extremely slow and usually stops working after one command, often not even showing the full output of it
<Marenz> It doesn't seem to be a Load problem:  uptime -> 13:25:49 up 244 days, 22:26,  2 users,  load average: 0.17, 0.05, 0.01
<Marenz> and also not network in general as the HTTP/db stuff works without any noticable delay
<Walex> Marenz: 'ssh -vvv' usually will show the problem
<frazr> DiecastMessiah: yea ive tried creating that file, doesnt seem to work over ubuntu 16 with systemd
<frazr> ubottu: it boots normally, i just want to perform that check on every single boot
<ubottu> frazr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frazr> EriC^^: i mean :)
<DiecastMessiah> frazr: kk sorry
<Marenz> Walex, it connected normally with ssh -vvv but while typing a command it just froze
<frazr> tried setting the fsck.mode=force kernel parameter, but doesnt seem to do anything either
<Marenz> or .. well, went into ultra-slow mode
<frazr> might work with the "ro" parameter but scared that the system wont boot up :)
<Walex> Marenz: most likely a netwoirk problem though. Check with: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 'host .... and port 22'
<Walex> Marenz: add option '-ttt' to see inter-packet times.
<nemo> Marenz: anything in dmesg?
<nemo> and sshd log.
<Marenz> dmesg had
<Marenz> [Mon Nov 27 20:55:39 2017] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 3306. Dropping request.  Check SNMP counters.
<Marenz> eh.. not sure I can trust that time though
<Marenz> (I used the untrusted --ctime flag)
<Marenz> sshd shows some ips brute forcing
<Marenz> but not unusual amounts
<Marenz> hmm the problem seems to be gone for now..
<Marenz> whatever it was, is no more at this point
<Marenz> thanks for the ideas @all
<DiecastMessiah> frazr: i guess the old upstart way is gone.. this page tell how to get it working https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<dserodio> Firefox's Ctrl+Tab (and Ctrl+Shift+Tab) for switching tabs stopped working recently. Any ideas? Firefox 58.0.2 on Ubuntu 17.10
<DiecastMessiah> frazr: this also has info about repair .. maybe other distro pages but they both talking about systemd https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fsck
<Lehthanis> so all the docs for radeon point to xorg.conf because they're all 16.04 docs...where does the radeon config go in 17.10
<nemo> dserodio: still works here
<Lehthanis> I don't have an xorg.conf
<nemo> dserodio: maybe desktop manager key binding override, or extension override
<nemo> dserodio: testin in a clean profile
<nemo> dserodio: firefox -no-remote -P
<nemo> dserodio: make a new profile, see if it still happens
<nemo> dserodio: I have the habit of doing ctrl+pagedown ctrl+pageup btw, since I find the position of the keys more convenient
<nemo> dserodio: also no need to do a 3 key combo for reverse
<dserodio> nemo: the PageUp and PageDown keys on this notebook keyboard are hard to reach. I'll try with a clean profile
<DiecastMessiah> oh wow wish i know that one earlier lol .. i always used ctrl tab lol for all tabbed programs
<DiecastMessiah> well i guess now it fine on this keyboard i am using.. my laptop keyboard is also hard to hit the page keys without looking. also at the every top right
<DiecastMessiah> very top**
<dserodio> nemo: doesn't work on a clean Firefox profile either. Any other ideas?
<frazr> thanks DiecastMessiah will check those links out
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> i looked ata couple of mirrors' dists directory and there is no yakkety folder in them
<lionrouge> is it ok ?
<lionrouge> there is xenial and artful but no yakkety
<EriC^^> lionrouge: yakkety is eol
<EriC^^> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<lionrouge> EriC^^: and what should i do if i have it installed?
<nemo> dserodio: probably your desktop manager taking over those keystrokes then
<kostkon> lionrouge, upgrade to a supported release
<EriC^^> lionrouge: upgrade to 17.10 or fresh install 16.04 or 17.10
<nemo> dserodio: I mean, there's a set of keybindings in the firefox install, and they can be modified, but... why.
<lionrouge> kostkon: so it's ok if i just plug in 17.10 mirror ?
<EriC^^> lionrouge: i think you'll have to upgrade to 17.04 then 17.10
<nemo> dserodio: you could test a clean firefox download off of mozilla's site I guess, that would eliminate that.  but I bet it's your desktop environment.
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | lionrouge no that's not really recommended
<ubottu> lionrouge no that's not really recommended: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> lionrouge, no, it would be much safer to attempt an eol upgrade. chck the links above ^
<nemo> EriC^^: or 14.04 😉
<EriC^^> sure :)
<kostkon> nemo, no point in recommending 14.04 anymore though
<Lehthanis> http://pasteall.org/847840 this may be part of my problem...
<nemo> EriC^^: in all seriousness, it was the only version of ubuntu that *didn't* corrupt my coworker's HD every time the laptop suspended
<nemo> kostkon: I just did last month for reason above
<EriC^^> nemo: yeah i liked it a lot too, though i cant complain about 16.04 it's served me well
<nemo> EriC^^: 16.04 killed his HD too, not too sure why.
<EriC^^> it's corrupting the filesystem on suspends?
<nemo> EriC^^: he must have reinstalled a good dozen times, tried everything, including various kernel updates. 14.04 fixed everything
<nemo> EriC^^: yeah. it was esp irritating 'cause not only did closing laptop lid trigger it, but accidentally hitting this icon in his left bar.  it's some unity thing I'm unfamiliar with, but he'd do it accidentally
<nemo> then "aw crap time to reinstall"
<EriC^^> that's odd
<nemo> yeeep
<nemo> EriC^^: my own personal reasons for staying on 14.04 are gonna get an off-topic flag tho ☺
<nemo> dserodio: you could maybe test a clean desktop environment by logging into a different one, or as a different user
<Marenz> hmm the issue isn't gone it seems
<Marenz> rsync completely fails to upload anything
<Marenz> it's really odd behavior
<EriC^^> nemo: haha :)
<raidghost> 14.04 is stoneage old :P
 * nemo shrugs
<Marenz> okay, this is interesting
<nemo> anything I care about I use a PPA.
<Marenz> if I login from another server, everything is normal fast
<nemo> gimp, libreoffice..
<nemo> firefox is up to date ofc
<Marenz> so it's some local problem then
<Marenz> but only with this server
<Marenz> how weird
<nemo> Marenz: hm
<kostkon> nemo, or snaps, it's even been given snap support posthumously
<nemo> Marenz: in that ssh -vvv maybe compare what encryption it is negotiating?
<nemo> kostkon: what is snaps?
<DiecastMessiah> snapshots it a newer packages file like .deb i bilieve
<DiecastMessiah> believe*
<nemo> ah
<nemo> never run into one.
<kostkon> nemo, the new universal package format by canonical? http://snapcraft.io/
<nemo> huh. interesting. first I've heard of it.
<Marenz> debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg rsa-sha2-512 blen 547
<nemo> Marenz: and for the cipher?
<Marenz> hmm the other server says
<Marenz> debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 547
<kostkon> nemo, you can browser its "catalogue" here https://uappexplorer.com/snaps  or just use Ubuntu Software or man snap etc.
<kostkon> browse*
<Marenz> debug1: kex: server->client cipher: chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com MAC: <implicit> compression: none
<Marenz> debug1: kex: client->server cipher: chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com MAC: <implicit> compression: none
<nemo> Marenz: guess you could experiment w/ setting MACs/KexAlgorithms/Ciphers  in your ~/.ssh/config
<nemo> Marenz: or... maybe it's an intermittent bug and it just seems like it is client specific ☺
<nemo> kostkon: is debian onboard with this?
<kostkon> nemo, many distros are ditto about Debian
<nemo> kk
<nemo> kostkon: ah. I see. yeah
<nemo> kostkon: so... this is going to more the Apple/Microsoft/Steam kinda packaging I guess, where most libs are contained in the app
<nemo> kostkon: instead of shared system-wide
<kostkon> nemo, there are some shared ones but yeah everything needed is contained in the app
<nemo> kostkon: mm. yeah, I'm just not a fan of that approach
<nemo> kostkon: higher memory usage, space usage, more difficult to ensure a patch to a key lib got applied everywhere
<nemo> ah well
<nemo> kostkon: containerising can be good for security tho
<kostkon> nemo, yep
<nemo> and can help reliability.  like. physfs 3 broke ABI and we were getting ton of Arch users complaining Hedgewars broke
<nemo> when it was just that arch hadn't rebuilt Hedgewars
<nemo> and... physfs had changed portion of a key struct's size
<nemo> kostkon: but, I think I'd still take the space/memory/patching advantages over this
<nemo> kostkon: esp I guess in more constrained envs like my ubuntu chroot on my phone
<nemo> so long as it stays optional!
<kostkon> nemo, it will stay i guess
<nemo> great
<ioc_> it will always be optional, and anyway it's useful when the app is based on a framework that rapidly evolves like gnome
<ioc_> as in break backward compatibikity often
<ioc_> so you can have more than one version of the framework installed side-by-side without needing to recompile all the apps
<Marenz> nemo: you seem to be on the right track
<Marenz> if I enforce password auth on the client, it works smooth
<nemo> O_o
<frazr> DiecastMessiah: thanks for the fsck links , but sadly not a single method has worked.. tried almost everything now, manipulations mount times, last checked tim with tune2fs etc.. :)
<frazr> still wont run fsck
<DiecastMessiah> frazr: darn sorry that didn't help.. i am newbie so i have no other idea's .. but someone here will be able to help .. more users should be active soon
<norm_> quick question about default DE in 17.10
<frazr> no worries, thanks anyway
<akik> frazr: wasn't the file called /.forcefsck and not /forcefsck ?
<norm_> anyone know how to get Nautilus to act like it does in the modified version used in Unity?
<frazr> akik: dunno, doesnt matter its not used anymore
<kostkon> akik, i think it's /forcefsck
<akik> frazr: it's /.forcefsck
<kostkon> was* then
<akik> frazr: when did it stop working?
<DiecastMessiah> i read it used to be touch /forcefsck .. but that old.. with upstart , no good for systemd
<frazr> because of that it's foolish to trust an untrustworthy filesystem for writes, wich i can agree on
<frazr> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/400851/what-should-i-do-to-force-the-root-filesystem-check-and-optionally-a-fix-at-bo
<frazr> tried everything there
<frazr> still no dice :)
<void_false> Hello Tomer
<norobot> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone?
<akik> frazr: on a clean root fs on a ssd, the fsck runs so fast that you can't really see it, but you can see it in the systemd journal
<norobot> (I have installed the xautomation package)
<frazr> should be able to see it on tune2fs -l
<akik> systemd-fsck[902]: /dev/sda2: clean, 309/65536 files, 152412/262144 blocks
<frazr> last check performed
<glitchfix[m]> Hello everyone!
<norobot> nick robbinzone
<norobot> robbinzone
<DiecastMessiah> missing the slash norobot / nick nickname
<glitchfix[m]> I have a finger print scanner that doesn't work on Ubuntu and I wish to build driver for it. Can anyone tell me how to proceed?
<akik> frazr: although that /dev/sda2 is my /boot
<robbinzone> there
<frazr> akik: ok, yeah this is concerning the root :)
<robbinzone> DiecastMessiah: thanx
<frazr> without physical access
<frazr> quite a pickle
<DiecastMessiah> No problem :)
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<skinux> Why are all Ubuntu's software installation methods so slow?
<skinux> Those are officially developed packages, as far as I know....
<robbinzone> hi(gh) life (hei Leif) ;-)
<pZombie> hello friends
<pZombie> what will happen if i install an old ubuntu with a 2.6 kernel? Will i be destroyed by malware?
<JimBuntu> pZombie, idk, malware is going to depend on your threat exposure... i.e., where you go via browser/etc and how open your system is in general to direct attack.
<pZombie> what about the spectre, does it affect old pentium-m systems?
<JimBuntu> pZombie, You are possibly orders of magnitude better off using a really old system with 2.6 and old distro version than a WinXP machine, for example.
<norm_> You'll be more susceptible to malware and exploits but unless you actively go around clicking on every free IPhone ad
<JimBuntu> pZombie, as far as I am aware, that CPU would be effected... you should check
<pZombie> do the old ubuntus get any updates at all?
<norm_> No longer supported, so unfortunately not
<kostkon> pZombie, as of now 14.04 is the oldest supported release
<ducasse> well, 12.04 gets security fixes if you pay for them
<DiecastMessiah> pZombie: if you looking for something that can run on much older machines about look into knoppix or something that made to be small
<pZombie> doesn't help me. The proprietary ati drivers for the radeon 9600 install only on 2.6 kernels. After that it is about using the slow free drivers
<pZombie> it is not about small but about having a 2.6 kernel and yet being supported still
<DiecastMessiah> oh kk sorry
<norm_> ah that's a toughie
<pZombie> centos 6 was an option but it does not allow me to install because it asks for pae
<pZombie> the pentium m actually has pae support but it is hidden
<akik> frazr: after using "fsck.mode=force", do you see /run/initramfs/fsck.log ?
<kostkon> pZombie, it's an old system anyways why not just settle for something lightweight, eg Lubuntu and use the open source driver
<pZombie> because the same issue applies. I would have to go with the free drivers which are slow as hell
<lupulo> frazr, this thread could be useful https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=788050
<ubottu> Debian bug 788050 in systemd "systemd-fsck : Check disks at each reboot" [Important,Fixed]
<pZombie> anyway, i will try an old xubuntu and see where this gets me
<lupulo> ubottu, bot who
<lupulo> ubottu,  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=
<kostkon> pZombie, Lubuntu. xubuntu might be using an compositor
<OpenTokix> I am doing a preseeded installation of ubuntu 16.04.3 from a custom iso. - But the installer is failing on "apt-install or in-target is already running..." messages appear in syslog. - I have found a bug on lunchpad (1450597) however it seems to reference booting from usb stick. Bug is from 2013.
<pZombie> kostkon - what does a compositor do?
<nemo> graphics acceleration of desktop
<nemo> on old sucky machines disabling that is first suggestion
<pZombie> but with the accelerated drivers it should work well
<nemo> (memory usage comparison of desktops https://l3net.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/cmp-all4.png)  I use MATE personally which can run composited or non
<nemo> pZombie: I sometimes disable it just 'cause on my sucky card at home compositing the desktop plus running a game smoothly is too much to ask
<kostkon> pZombie, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<nemo> pZombie: my boss once asked me why upgrading his OSX desktop completely killed his performance
<lupulo> ubottu, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=lalala
<pZombie> well, the ati mobility 9600  is super speedy if the right drivers are used
<nemo> pZombie: wellll, new desktop was composited and his card had an itsy bitsy amount of vram ☺
<pZombie> so i see no problem with xubuntu if i can install the old proprietary drivers
<nemo> tearing, artifacting... was probably reconstructing new textures all the time
<pZombie> where can i find out which was the last version of xubuntu using the 2.6 kernel?
<nemo> pZombie: I used to use fglrx on the work desktop, but it had too many stability issues
<nemo> pZombie: radeon driver works fine for me - got adequate scores on globs test
<pZombie> nemo - i never had any issues back then when i was playing WoW at 100 fps back then
<nemo> pZombie: over a long enough period of time it would just start losing track of textures
<akik> pZombie: ubuntu 14.04 still supports fglrx, i think it was so that the hwe update doesn't support it any more
<pZombie> nemo - i highly doubt it they work fine. You probably don't have proper 3d acceleration enabled
<nemo> pZombie: cause crashes in browsers which do their own gl acceleration or in webgl
<qswz> What do you guys think of https://github.com/ddccontrol/ddccontrol? vs xrandr, to control brightness/gamma (more finally than xbacklight, and over it's bounds)
<nemo> pZombie: I lost some perf, but it's adequate for a work system, and haven't had a single browser texture crash in a couple of years
<nemo> pZombie: it used to happen a couple of times a week with fglrx
<pZombie> akik - it supports fglrx, but not for the 9600 radeon. The last driver by ati supporting this was 9.8 legacy
<nemo> (and yes, acceleration is enabled)
<nemo> 'k. I'm using [AMD/ATI] RV730 XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<nemo> according to lspci
<kostkon> pZombie, are you really willing to go 10 years back in time. you won't be able to do anything properly, like browse the web etc.
<leftyfb> pZombie: anything that requires a 2.x kernel needs to die in a fire.
<pZombie> kostkon - that is what i am about to find out i guess. If i cannot install firefox  on an old xubuntu, then this project is doomed
<nemo> pZombie: with radeon driver on the card above (which is 9 years old) I get 700fps in globs gl_smoke with vsync disabled
<nemo> pZombie: 1229.4 in gl_blit
<pZombie> nemo - that is because your card is newer. Mine is 15 years old
<pZombie> nemo - the free radeon drivers for your card just happen to be better
<nemo> pZombie: it's funny, in hedgewars due to request of a user we rework all our PNGs to support someone w/ a card that could only load 512x512px textures  ☺
<nemo> pZombie: it's crazy how much old stuff FOSS still supports
<nemo> pZombie: we never bothered to change it 'cause, eh, whatever. why not keep supporting it? ☺
<pZombie> nemo - if i enable proper 3d acceleration on the free radeon drivers, 3D works fine, with 2500-3000 fps in glxgears. But then 2D is superslow, making iti unusable. Like scrolling through text in mousepad etc
<nemo> hm
<nemo> let's see what I get in glxgears
<nemo> pZombie: I don't see why a composited desktop is necessary...
<nemo> most of the time
<nemo> 8695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1738.878 FPS
<nemo> yeah. you have me beat in glxgears already
<pZombie> see, the radeon mobility 9600 is fast
<nemo> but, eh. FOSS driver perf is always meh
<nemo> it was the stability that made me switch
<nemo> pZombie: on my home desktop I finally switch to the nvidia blob in order to play Witcher Assassin of Kings - prior to that every game I'd tried had worked okish. even Planetary Annihilation
<pZombie> so basically, they turned my perfectly adequate hardware into trash by not releasing any proper drivers anymore
<norm_> anyone know of a way to get nautilus in 17.10 to act like the modded version used in the Unity DE?
<nemo> pZombie: heh. I'm sure their incentive for maintaining stuff that old is pretty low
<pZombie> i mean AMD
<nemo> I know
<nemo> if it was FOSS you might have a prayer of maintenance.
<pZombie> their incentive to get my money however wasn't that low back then
<nemo> 15 years is a long time...
<nemo> pZombie: you could probably buy a card like mine above for like $20 used now I bet
<pZombie> it's a notebook
<nemo> ah ☹
<pZombie> i am going to ask for a refund
<norm_> do it
<pZombie> anyway, back to my former question. Where can i check which xubuntu or ubuntu was using the 2.6 kernel still?
<norm_> archives
<norm_> give me a sec
<norm_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<norm_> then it's just cross checking the release notes on the wiki
<akik> lucid lynx?
<Snicksie> I would like to request the ubuntu-toolchain-r ppa team to update their gcc-5 (or any other gcc for that matter, that contains the retpoline fixes) for xenial, since using that ppa you cannot build kernel modules for kernel -116. Where can I come into contact with them?
<pZombie> yes, i think lucid lynx but it does not tell me which kernel it uses at the page linked
<pZombie> yes, 2.6
<pZombie> lucid lynx it will be then
<leftyfb> Snicksie: contact the ubuntu-toolchain-r ppa team
<kostkon> pZombie, don't forget to share some screenshots of your desktop with us if you ever reach that point
<kostkon> pZombie, a big 'if' for me
<pZombie> sure thing
<Snicksie> leftyfb: that is my question indeed
<leftyfb> Snicksie: on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test look for "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact PPA for Ubuntu Toolchain Uploads (restricted)."
<Snicksie> I was hoping I could actually contact them on like an irc channel or something
<norm_> so thoughts on the 17.10 release using standard Nautilus instead of the modded versions used prior?
<leftyfb> Snicksie: there's a link to contact the team members to ask questions
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<sparrowsword> using a vm... how do i mount my windows c:/ drive?
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: that would be a bad idea
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: ?
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: a lot of the VM solutions out there have a method of transferring files between the host and guest. Use that.
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: thats not what im trying to do
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: im trying to use a program to scan my drive (all files) for specific text
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: what version of windows?
<sparrowsword> 10
<leftyfb> !wsl | sparrowsword
<ubottu> sparrowsword: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: interesting, will check it out, Thank you
<Sven_vB> hi again. still having the same xenial live USB problem, but today I have photos of initramfs. http://abload.de/img/xenial64-initramfs-0d0o2y.jpeg http://abload.de/img/xenial64-initramfs-0wuriq.jpeg any ideas?
<Sven_vB> usually I install the 32bit version, which boots to the graphical session then runs my install wizard (which in turn runs ubiquity). the only thing I'm doing different is using the other ISO.
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: how do i get access to the windows drive using the ubuntu like you said earlier?
<sparrowsword> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<sparrowsword> !wsl
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: nvm figured it out
<Sven_vB> from what I've figured so far, that initramfs is probably missing some overlayfs kernel module, so how do I add that to my live USB drive?
<Sven_vB> on the other hand, I'd wonder how unetbootin on a 32bit ubuntu trusty machine could have forgotten that, given the windows version of unetbootin seems to be able to create 64bit xenial live USB drives.
<Sven_vB> oh also that "(initramfs)" prompt seens ti only appear in the same line due to timing issues. so the actual error "/cow format specified as overlayfs and no support found" probably isn't about initramfs.
<lab21> hi
<DiecastMessiah> Sven_vB: i don;t really know what i am talking about.. still new .. but I would guessing there is something with ext3 on a ext4 filesystem .. maybe a problem .. i see it says subsystem so I could be far off
<lab21> thtf
<lab21> hi
<lab21> im sad
<mutante> lab21: have a cookie
<lab21> thank you
<doublehp> http://paste.debian.net/1012405/ how to debug the underlying problem ?
<Sven_vB> DiecastMessiah, thanks, however the mounted file systems look ok. my canary config is readable too, which means the casper-rw filesystem is accessible.
<mutante> lab21: got Ubuntu troubles?
<lab21> no
<mutante> ok. let us know how we can help
<nicomachus> my laptop seems to randomly dim the screen, and I have to bump up the brightness for it to "wake up". But just one touch on brightness up brings it all the way up, so it's more like a "wake" than anything else. Which log can I check to see what's causing it to dim?
<nicomachus> it just happened 2-3 mins ago so I want to look quickly.
<Sven_vB> nicomachus, I'd check syslog and dmesk
<Sven_vB> *dmesg
<Sven_vB> nicomachus, also check the BIOS power settings next time you reboot
<Sorfrost> TJ-, hey man, you up for some easy debugging? I updated my laptop firmware and sound was working untill i decided to plug in the headphones. If you're up, let me know. Thanks a lot!
<mutante> nicomachus: for me it's "System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Power Management -> Actions
<TJ-> Sorfrost: Yeah, I'm here... that's good news... so switching to the headphone port killed speakers permanently, even after a reboot?
<nicomachus> this is syslog, dmesg just shows startup stuff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDgZMvTPBQ/
<Sorfrost> TJ-, enable pm 1 min pls
<Saint_Philomena> Sorry about the question... but in kubuntu... when i open the gui "network connections" to change the dns and other things... after i make the changes and click ok the settings dont save it... someone knows why?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: grep the initramfs; you've got a mount command (or an fstab entry) failing because the 'type' is set to /cow (which presumably is a mountpoint) which suggests you need to stick a "-t overlayfs" or something in the command.
<nicomachus> mutante: thanks but that's not what I'm looking for, and is DE specific to your setup because I don't even have those GUI options.
<nicomachus> Saint_Philomena: your router may be providing the DNS address.
<nicomachus> Saint_Philomena: a lot of ISPs do quite a bit to force you to use their DNS
<Sven_vB> TJ-, would I need to have a line with "overlay" in /proc/filesystems for that to work?
<Saint_Philomena> nicomachus is not the router i'm talking about the kubuntu gui "network connections"
<Saint_Philomena> it dont save the settings...
<raspi3> dhkj
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I'd expect "modprobe overlay" to have been executed first
<TJ-> Sven_vB: Is 'overlay.ko' not installed in the initramfs?
<mutante> nicomachus: i know you asked for logs to see what is causing it, but can i assume the real thing is you want to change the settings too?
<mutante> nicomachus: how about /etc/default/tlp
<nicomachus> mutante: no I don't want to change the settings because they are correct.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, not sure. how can I check both? (whether modprobe had run and had succeeded, and whether I have that kernel module)
<nicomachus> mutante: tlp doesn't exist in /etc/default/
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "lsmod | grep overlay" or "grep overlay /proc/modules", "modinfo overlay" to check it's there and see it's details
<Sven_vB> TJ-, will do, takes a few minutes.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I'd expect to find the module at "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/fs/overlayfs/overlay.ko"
<DanielK_WMDE> hi all! I'm running 16.04. Since a recent update, my desktop background is broken: not only does it not show the wallpaper I select, it doesn't redraw at all. It shows artefacts of whatever window i last dragged accross. It's quite fun.
<DanielK_WMDE> Like this: https://imagebin.ca/v/3tHR9VRpO7O5
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks, will check that as well.
<DanielK_WMDE> it looks fun, but it's now annoying me sufficiently to come here to get help
<DanielK_WMDE> any ideas how to fix that?
<mutante> nicomachus: ok, then the best i have to literally answer what is causing it is  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-whydim.html   but not a log file either.. sorry
<DanielK_WMDE> oh hey mutante!
<tpham> #zfs
<mzaza> Is it possible to make something like source .profile in a bash script, so newely added commands in the PATH get's red by the bash script?
<tpham> does anywhere here use zfs?
<akik> mzaza: "hash -r" not sure if that's what you need
<TJ-> mzaza: 'commands in the path' ? do you mean new directories added to PATH environment variable?
<mutante> mzaza: maybe safer to use full pathes in the script in the first place
<mzaza> TJ-: akik like for example after I install nvm, I have to use "source .profile" so nvm get's recongnized. Is their something similar to be done in a bash script?
<mutante> mzaza: in general.. if you can type it manually in bash, you should be able to just paste it into a bash script as well
<mzaza> mutante: your right
<lab21> will someone be my friend?
<nacc> mzaza: that shouldn't be necessary if nvm is a binary in your PATH
<doublehp> apt / munin issue: /var was full.
<doublehp> tpham: yes
<doublehp> tpham: #zfsonlinux
<tpham> thanks
<mzaza> But it seems an issue when trying to install npm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9nq5t9JTBt/
<mzaza> nacc: I usually use source .profile or quite the current shell session and re-connect to get changes propagate
<mutante> lab21: sure!
<nacc> mzaza: it depends on what you're doing
<mzaza> nacc: export NVM_DIR="$HOME/.nvm"
<mzaza> [ -s "$NVM_DIR/nvm.sh" ] && \. "$NVM_DIR/nvm.sh" # This loads nvm
<mzaza> Wops
<mzaza> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9nq5t9JTBt/
<nacc> mzaza: i'm not really able to debug this for you right now
<mzaza> nacc: ok, thanks so far :)
<rfleming> Greetings.  With 16.04.3 LTS; is there a way to turn on Ubuntu Desktop Sharing via systemd on boot?
<ikonia> isn't the desktop sharing a desktop service, in that it requires the user to login to start it
<DanielK_WMDE> no ideas for fixing https://imagebin.ca/v/3tHR9VRpO7O5 ?
<rfleming> ikonia: yep.
<ikonia> rfleming: so how can you expect to share a desktop thats not been "logged in" yet
<ikonia> wouldn't it be better to enable the desktop sharing as a session service so that the second the user logs in the desktop sharing service is started
<rfleming> by that same token, BASH is also an application that requires a user to log in before it can be used, yet you can run scripts as a service account
<ikonia> rfleming: right, and those service accounts "login"
<rfleming> so I'm asking if the Ubuntu Desktop sharing app can be set as a service to run.  If not, then I'll install VNC or something
<ikonia> rfleming: how can you launch a bash script without a UID owning it
<rfleming> ikonia: you can't :)
<Sorfrost> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/E6Z51pJg
<garyserj> Are there any up to date Ubuntu with full desktop as docker image that I can VNC to?
<garyserj> so I can see and use the latest ubuntu desktop, with docker
<Sorfrost> TJ-, selinux is enforcing even if i selected no policy during installation
<Sorfrost> TJ-, and with this kernel i get 6 warnings
<Sorfrost> TJ-, i should put selinux on permissive
<ikonia> selinux on ubuntu ?
<Sorfrost> no, not on ubuntu. sry if im writing here
<ikonia> Sorfrost: we only support ubuntu here, apologies, I'm not seein how this relates to ubuntu (but I maybe missing context)
<Sorfrost> ikonia, yes i know, sry if i used the group chat
<ikonia> no problem
<TJ-> ikonia: Sorfrost and I are diagnosing a weird 'lost sound device' issue affecting Ubuntu, so we have been comparing with other OSes/kernels to try to pin it down
<ikonia> interesting
<TJ-> ikonia: Works great... until headphones are plugged in. From then on no speaker output, and no sound device discovered even after cold-reboots etc
<Sven_vB> TJ-, good news is I have text I/O now. bad news is I seem to not have that overlay kernel module. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9zGJgJczk/
<TJ-> Sorfrost: I'm tending to think I may need to disassemble that Vostro's ACPI DSDT to see if it has code to manipulate the sound device output port
<TJ-> Sven_vB: no modules in the initrd at all? or just overlay not there?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the modinfo error sounds like the initramfs is even more broken, "modinfo: can't open '/4.10.0-28-generic/': No such file or directory"
<Sven_vB> well, maybe because it's just a busybox at that stage
<Sven_vB> also "lsmod: not found" and grep "overlay /proc/modules" is quiet, rv=1
<Sven_vB> quote should have begun before grep
<TJ-> Sven_vB: but the initrd usually has some/most kernel modules in to ensure it can start the system before root FS is available, so check if any are there at all
<TJ-> Sven_vB: should be /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<Sven_vB> will do
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<elkclone> work from home http://www.surveyclub.com/r/19217159
<darkneo98> hello world
<Sven_vB> TJ-, here's what I have in /lib/modules https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xNPkFWxPDj/
<TJ-> Sven_vB: so there's your issue, no overlayfs
<Sven_vB> TJ-, is this a problem with the ISO I used (ubuntu-16.04.3-xenial-desktop-amd64.iso), with unetbootin, or rather that I made the live USB on a 32bit ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> (the "xenial-" in the filename is my addition)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the same files should be in the initrd.img. Did your tool create a fresh intrd.img or use the one provided by the installer ISO?
<Sven_vB> I have no idea what unetbootin did. I'll compare the files.
<mzaza> Is it possible to get output without nginx/ dir, only file names? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3GbG59mjsM/
<mzaza> That is a bash script, if I'm in the wrong channel please guide me
<Saint_Philomena> is true ubuntu will start to colllect information inside of our pcs and start send to ubuntu servers?
<mzaza> Saint_Philomena: I think it already does that, when system crashes
<akik> Saint_Philomena: you can uncheck the box during the install
<akik> mzaza: apport catches app crashes
<Saint_Philomena> ‎akik i hope ubuntu dont goes like windows telemetry big problem...
<mzaza> akik: Since I got your attention, could you tell me how can I remove a string from within a variable in bash? So that a file name in the following script show without directory name, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3GbG59mjsM/
<mzaza> :D
<nacc> mzaza: there is a bash channel, btw
<mzaza> nacc: I'll go there now, thanks :D
<akik> thanks
<Sven_vB> Saint_Philomena, use the "basename" command instead of string manipulation.
<mzaza> akik: he saved u, didn't he :D
<Sven_vB> Saint_Philomena, sorry, meant mzaza
<Sven_vB> Saint_Philomena, about that telemetry, I think there's also some rebort for the statistics of which distro is re-installed the most.
<Sven_vB> *report
<Saint_Philomena> ‎Sven_vB‎ i'm not worry about if they have my processor or what distro i'm using the big problem of telemetry is that they ussually are not getting only this information... but i think shoud be one note to the user if he wants to send information and what information like to share
<mzaza> akik: by that i ment saved u, ur time, incase u got me wrong
<akik> mzaza: it was a small joke and you got it :)
<OerHeks> Saint_Philomena, but that is what happens:  note to the user if he wants to send information and what information like to share
<Sven_vB> Saint_Philomena, unfortunately nowadays default settings are a race to the bottom unless you specifically pay for privacy.
<OerHeks> .."pay for privacy"...
<Saint_Philomena> ‎Sven_vB windows nvidia is send telemetry and dont warning users
<Saint_Philomena> ‎OerHeks we pay windows and dont have privacy
<OerHeks> Saint_Philomena, how is this related to ubuntu support? you just stat a flamewar
<tuskkk___> Hello, while adding a group, I am getting it already exists, but when I add the current user, it says ```sent invalidate(passwd) request, exiting```
<tuskkk___> same when I try to delete that group
<tuskkk___> its VM provisioned at azure
<Saint_Philomena> ‎OerHeks i was just asking because i listen that ubuntu will start to collect user information...
<OerHeks> hat 'opt-out' has changed to 'opt-in', next 18.04 LTS
<akik> OerHeks: only for upgrades
<Sven_vB> TJ-, since my kernel boot options start with initrd=/casper/initrd.lz, I assume that's the relevant file. it's identical (at least its SHA-1) on the xenial ISO and the live USB.
<OerHeks> and it is not user info, but machine info...
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I guess next step is to unpack the initrd from the ISO to verify the overlay module is missing initially, not hidden or removed by some bug during boot?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hmmm, so your i386 boot could use an overlay and amd64 cannot? is that correct - if so, compare the file lists in the i386/amd64 ISO casper/initrd.lz files - see if one has overlay.ko and the other doesn't
<victorbjelkholm> so, I just found out about ts, which is nice to figure out how much time a step takes with my output. But I'm wondering if I can get ts to output relative time instead? Basically time since last line, instead of absolute time
<Sven_vB> TJ-, dunno whether the 32bit xenial used an overlay, but I guess so, because the casper-rw stuff worked there. I'll extract both initrds from the ISOs, then figure out how to list their files.
<victorbjelkholm> just found the switches `-r` and `-i` which does what I want
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you don't need to extract, you can use "lsinitramfs"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, will try that
<tuskkk___> any idea anyone?
<tuskkk___> is it because the account is not actual 'root' account, but has root access?
<Sven_vB> nah, would have been too awesome. ;) gzip: ubuntu-16.04-xenial-desktop-i386.iso: not in gzip format
<Sven_vB> and today the ISO loop device mounting thingy doesn't like me either, gotta debug that.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/iso/{i386,amd64}; sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-16.04-xenial-desktop-i386.iso /mnt/iso/386; sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-16.04-xenial-desktop-amd64.iso /mnt/iso/amd64"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, "sudo losetup -a" already shows loops 0, 1, and 2 with my ISO filename. they just don't appear in the file manager, neither in the output of "mount".
<TJ-> Sven_vB: try "cat /proc/mounts" - 'mount' relies on a read/writeable mtab
<Sven_vB> empty -> grep loop /proc/mounts
<Sven_vB> I'll try on another machine.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: has the target file gone away?
<Sven_vB> not sure. which target?
<Sven_vB> I didn't select any target, I just double-clicked the ISO as usual. :D
<Sven_vB> well, except today my file manager doesn't detect a new pluggable device after that.
<Sven_vB> meanwhile on the other machine, lsinitramfs complains that initrd.lz is not in gzip format.
<Sven_vB> I hope it can read from stdin
<Sven_vB> lzcat and lzma don't like that initrd.lz either
<Sven_vB> that's strange. "file" says it's LZMA compressed data though.
<dumnkshli> hi haa
<Sorfrost> TJ-, hey man you here?
<dumnkshli> yap
<dumnkshli> sorfrost
<dumnkshli> !
<Sorfrost> hello
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I've got one of the ISOs mounted, but "lzcat initrd.lz | lsinitramfs /dev/stdin" doesn't work either: "initrd.lz:  unknown suffix -- unchanged"
<dumnkshli> mere ra kleze daikide
<dumnkshli> I've got one of the ISOs mounted, but "lzcat initrd.lz | lsinitramfs /dev/stdin" doesn't work either: "initrd.lz:  unknown suffix -- unchanged"
<nacc> Sven_vB: lzcat expects .xz or .lzma
<nacc> Sven_vB: .lz seems odd
<Sven_vB> well I can make a symlink with that suffix.
<nacc> Sven_vB: where areyou seeing thsi file?
<Sven_vB> nacc, in the "casper" folder of ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Li> boys and girls .. how to find out the reason of ubuntu PC went black screen and then I had to turn it off manually. It seems overheating because the fan was going crazy!! I've read about /var/log/lastlog & kren.log but couldn't find any usuful info
<Sven_vB> … and then I remembered my original plan, using file-roller to extract that initrd.
<Sven_vB> … which also fails. :/
<Li> the only thing it showed in kern.log was network card bouncing on/off due to wifi auto dhcp
<Sven_vB> I'll try with an older xenial 64 and also trusty 64.
<Li> lastlog was not readable binary and almost empty
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it's compressed with lzma
<Sven_vB> Li yeah I had a similar problem lately where my machine stopped before it had any chance to write a log entry about why. turned out to be some electrical failure in the physical switch behind the front power button, causing it to act as if pressed for several seconds. found that by mere luck.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I just found the --suffix option.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, hey, about the bug, i can do the apport-collect booting form a live usb right? or do i need to reinstall?
<Li> Sven_vB: the laptop was on and not touched for more than a day without running any real applications other than default new installed ubuntu stuff!!
<Sven_vB> Li vibration by fans spinning can be enough if it's a transient electrical failure.
<Li> I've noticed the fan goes crazy from time to time which is not acceptable for almost idle PC
<Li> Sven_vB: that is a very interesting point because it vibrates like hell
<TJ-> Sorfrost: yes, you should be able to from the Live
<Sven_vB> I can't get lsinitramfs to work, but "lzma --decompress --suffix=lz initrd.lz --stdout | less" produces a list of files, so I'll just use that.
<Sven_vB> oh, that's not a list of files. that's a cpio archive.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: right, I think possibly lsinitramfs doesn't support the (-c|--compress) option that mkinitramfs does
<spase_> Hello, is there any cloud platform that would let me run CUDA code, I need this for classroom
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that's correct, the cpio archive is compressed using lzma
<spase_> Hello, is there any cloud platform that would let me run CUDA code, I need this for classroom                demonstrations.
<Sven_vB> oh I see, I can just gzip the uncompressed initrd then lsinitramfs accepts it.
<spase_> Sorry about copying that msg twice
<nacc> Sven_vB: right it needs the uncompressed initrd, it seems
<Li> are there any history logs for cpu temperature in ubuntu logs?
<Sven_vB> so the actual command is: lzma --decompress --suffix=lz initrd.lz --stdout | gzip | lsinitramfs /dev/stdin >initrd.files.txt
<kostkon> !alis | spase_, not the best place to ask such question. use alis to find a more suitable one for the kind of questions you want to ask
<ubottu> spase_, not the best place to ask such question. use alis to find a more suitable one for the kind of questions you want to ask: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> Sven_vB: why are you decompressing and then recompressing?
<spase_> thanks ubottu
<Sven_vB> nacc, because I didn't yet think of reading the cpio manpage or trying --list
<OerHeks> spase_, google cloud offfers nvidia GPU + ubuntu..
<Sven_vB> yeah. easy as that. lzma --decompress --suffix=lz initrd.lz --stdout | cpio --list
<nacc> Sven_vB: yeah :)
<OerHeks> https://cloud.google.com/gpu/
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I think lsinitramfs needs the 'lzop' package installing to handle lz compressed initrd
<Sven_vB> TJ-, what would lsinitramfs do in addition to listing the filenames in the cpio archive?
<steve-marinos> Hello guys, I seen on indiegogo that Gemini will offer 4 linux as dual boot and one of them is Ubuntu, what should we expect from Ubuntu on the gemini-pda
<TJ-> Sven_vB: nothing, it's designed to list the content :)
<OerHeks> steve-marinos, lets wait and see
<Sven_vB> TJ-, ok then I won't bother and just use the cpio command.
<steve-marinos> OerHeks, so far seems sailfish are getting hyped about it
<steve-marinos> on their website they posted a logo including gemini
<OerHeks> steve-marinos, nice, but this is not related to technical ubuntu support: that thingy is not out.
<OerHeks> tru #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic?
<steve-marinos> Yeah sorry my bad just was wondering
<Sven_vB> :/ now the other computer lost its ability to mount ISOs via double-click, too.
<kostkon> Sven_vB, ever heard about the butterfly effect?
<Sven_vB> ah no it just doesn't like ubuntu-16.04-xenial-desktop-i386.iso specifically. the 16.04.3 one it can mount.
<Sven_vB> kostkon, yeah, even chaos theory.
<kostkon> Sven_vB, good, then you know what to expect :P
<Sven_vB> yeah it's one of the reason why I sometimes ask IRC for advice even though I'm sure I already have the correct answer. once someone else tells me, repeating the same steps as before suddenly works.
<Sven_vB> computers behaving logical and predictable is an illusion reserved for non-programmers. :)
<Sven_vB> well, looks like at least file-roller can extract the initrds as long as there are no loop devices in use.
<kostkon> Sven_vB, another example of unpredictable behaviour that is
<tenzo> testing, please ignore.
<mceier> how to check if the X11 is using amdgpu driver ? glxinfo shows "OpenGL vendor string: VMWare, Inc., OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe [...]" and I'm not sure if that's correct
<bparker> it's not
<mceier> how can I switch to amdgpu then ?
<kostkon> mceier, you'll need to give us some additional info, like hardware, Ubuntu version etc.
<mceier> Ubuntu bionic 18.04... hardware is R9 Fury X
<nacc> mceier: you want #ubuntu+1
<mceier> ok
<kostkon> mceier, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for upcoming releases, currently that'll be 18.04
<mceier> thanks, wasn't sure if this is right channel too
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10 | bionic/18.04: /join #ubuntu+1 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<Sven_vB> now I have the file lists. gonna normalize the stuff that's just the architecture name baked into the paths.
<Sven_vB> finally. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ppsHHmsXTN/ however, there's no mention of "overlay".
<DanielPowerNL> I messed up my Python packages by uninstalling several things I shouldn't have with pip. So I want to reinstall all of my python packages. I'm not experienced with apt, and I'm having trouble finding a way to list installed packages without formatting. I can use `apt list python --installed`, but it adds a bunch of extra formatting that would cause issues if I insert the output into `apt install --reinstall $(apt list python --installed)`
<DanielPowerNL> On Arch I could accomplish this with `pacman -S $(pacman -Qsq python)` but I do not know the equivalent with apt.
<yeats> DanielPowerNL: 'dpkg -l' should be what you're after
<yeats> DanielPowerNL: (might have to use awk/cut to prune the columns to what you want)
<OerHeks> pip freeze .. interesting solution https://askubuntu.com/a/690203
<dserodio> Ctrl+Tab, Ctrl+Shift+Tab, Ctrl+PageUp and Ctrl+PageDown recently stopped working (in Gnome Terminal and Firefox, at least). How can I troubleshoot this? Ubuntu Ubuntu 17.10 with Unity. Thanks
<yothsoggoth> Hey folks! I'm having some suspend/resume issues (laptop suspends, but never resumes. the LEDs, fans and HDD come on but the screen never does then after a few seconds everything goes off again and the power light flickers to show it's suspended) on Xubuntu 16.04 after installing updates, but it worked fine before updates (i.e. after the initial install from the Xubuntu 16.04.3 ISO). Does anyone have any
<yothsoggoth> suggestions where to start debugging to figure out what the cause may be and how to fix it?
<albertoiNET> Hi, I can't change brigtness on ubuntu. May I can help my anybody? Thanks  --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<Carll> yothsoggoth: did you try the FN key, probably not but can you confirm if you have/had any external monitors attached?
<yothsoggoth> Carll: I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "try the FN key"? When I initially installed this worked normally on lid open/close.
<yothsoggoth> and Nope, no extra monitors attached
<Carll> yothsoggoth: ok sure, sounds like a light-locker issue to me
<Carll> yothsoggoth: could you pastebin the outcome of sudo xfce4-power-manager --dump
<TJ-> yothsoggoth: does it still happen after a full reboot? It could be some libraries have changed under it during the upgrades
<Carll> albertoiNET_: after editing the grub file did you run "update-grub" and restart?
<albertoiNET_> Carll , yes I did a update-grub and restart. And it didn't work
<albertoiNET_> :(
<Carll> albertoiNET_: and to confirm, the power panel and laptop keys both don't work?
<Carll> albertoiNET_: whats the outcome of "ls -a /sys/class/backlight" without "
<yothsoggoth> TJ-: Yeah, I have done several full-reboots since as each time it gets stuck trying to resume I have to kill it with the power switch
<yothsoggoth> Carll: `sudo xfce4-power-manager --dump` seems to be hanging indefinitely. Should it take a long time?
<yothsoggoth> It has output some stuff already, but is hanging after "Has LID: True"
<ioc_> doesn't need sudo
<ioc_> press arrow key up, what is printed?
<TJ-> yothsoggoth: then it's likely a hardware issue; can you check /var/log/kern.log, see if there's any clues?
<albertoiNET_> Carll that's right, the power panel and laptop keys both don't work
<albertoiNET_> Carll the output is ls -a /sys/class/backlight .  ..  acpi_video0
<yothsoggoth> ioc_, Carll : https://pastebin.com/ndkDBrmv
<kostkon> yothsoggoth, what about hibernation? have you tried it? but before even thinking about giving it a go make sure that your swap size is equal or greater than the total amount of ram on your system
<yothsoggoth> I haven't tried hibernation no.
<Carll> albertoiNET_: perfect confirm your driver please -  lspci -vnn | grep -A15 VGA
<Carll> yothsoggoth: what is the option for power manager, within application autostart, click settings, session and startup to access
<yothsoggoth> Under that list in Application Autostart, Power Manager is ticked. Is there anything else to check for there?
<albertoiNET_> Carll this is the output of lspci
<albertoiNET_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cjJH96ytWc/
<albertoiNET_> I posted the problem in askubuntu:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<albertoiNET_> and in the ubuntu bugs : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1751887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751887 in linux (Ubuntu) "The brightness of the screen cannot be adjusted with either the buttons or the slider." [Medium,Incomplete]
<Carll> yothsoggoth: go back into bash; sudo nano /etc/xdg/autostart/xfce4-power-manager.desktop | find line Exec=xfce4-power-manager
<Carll> yothsoggoth: replace with Exec=xfce4-power-manager --no-daemon | reboot and try.
<mono> hi
<mono> i have a little problem, with the performance of a hd video on my ubuntu mate maschine
<mono> its not running very smoothly
<mono> is there a general spec or something, so set up this kind of performance
<mono> im using a lenovo r500
<OerHeks> mono, and what graphics ? lspci | grep VGA
<Carll> albertoiNET_: seems like a big in 17.10, I'm reserching hold on :)
<phormulate> can anyone tell me why my manually written /etc/networking/interfaces is being rewritten on boot? I'm transferring a setup from a year ago, same os... new bs
<phormulate> there isn't one in the initramfs, btw
<phormulate> only using ubuntu for lxd
<phormulate> I suspect it is systemD being sneaky with the D
<mono> OerHeks, radeon hd 3450
<mono> im using VLC
<kostkon> mono, are you using the latest vlc
<yaaic|demo> cader as cc
<kostkon> mono, the new much improved vlc 3.0?
<yaaic|demo> !cpf 086.588.553-25
<mono> kostkon, ah no its 2.2.6 umbrella
<kostkon> mono, sudo snap install vlc  will give you vlc 3.0.1
<OerHeks> oh, ati 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx .. not much ubuntu can do
<rollingubuntu> hello! I am back, again and again with the same issue/problem, after installing 17.10; what has happened? My laptop ran on battery and got so low it shut down; the next thing after plug the power cable and restart my system is that after login, my usual desktop is gone and what I can see is a plain desktop with my few desktop icons (missing the docker, the launcher, the info bar from the top, etc)
<OerHeks> vlc might be too heavy, mpv got a smaller memory use
<rollingubuntu> this is how it looks now: https://ibin.co/3tIvkG96hBfa.png
<pa> anyone syncing iPhones with ubuntu
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, lost your desktop due to data loss/corruption? you could try resetting your gnome config
<pa> ?
<pa> i followed https://gist.github.com/samrocketman/70dff6ebb18004fc37dc5e33c259a0fc, everything went good. but i would like to access application data too. Is that possible?
<pa> or do i need jailbreak?
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, i.e. some folders you'll need to delete and then logout of that session or reboot
<mono> kostkon/oerheks, after update 3.0.1 ist working fine, thank you! But i runned update und upgrade, why isn vlc on the latest stable version?
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, is that even gnome or kde?
<kostkon> mono, remove that version,  sudo apt-get remove vlc  and keep the snap version, the one you've just installed
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: was gnome before, now, I do not know, however, with come tricks, I managed to open a terminal and from there all the installed programs work, like nautilus, look: https://ibin.co/3tIw1kAPcgp4.png
<rollingubuntu> even Gimp
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: how can I check which desktop is running? gnome or kde?
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, i'm guessing it's gnome
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, https://askubuntu.com/a/56314/1651
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: I managed to check which wallpaper is displayed: /usr/share/lxqt/themes/frost/lxqt-origami-light.png
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: and from this path, I see lxqt <---- how can that be?
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: lxqt was installed by default along gnome?
<howudodat> I need some help getting pGina to authenticate windows client to ldap server running on ubuntu server 17.10.
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, did you download the regular iso?
<rollingubuntu> I downloaded ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: LXQt
<Carll> pa: /2
<Carll> ^ ignore dude sorry.
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: the interesting part is, if you check my 2nd screenshot, you will see nautilus opened and it looks just like under GNOME, so I do not really understand what could have been going wrong
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, should be able to logout and select to log into gnome on the login screen
<yothsoggoth> Carll: I tried editing that xfce4-power-manager line to include `--no-daemon` but it doesn't appear to have made any difference :(
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: could you please show me a screenshot, where about I can choose GNOME ?
<ericrajuin>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-42-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7200  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GB, 61.6% free ** Disk: Total: 1.3TB, 43.4% free ** VGA: 1002:6658 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 1d 15h 19m 3s **
<Carll> yothsoggoth: OK, hold on a sec gonna pop that pastebin back up
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, there should be a cog icon somewhere to click on
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, or something similar
<energizer> When I run cron, what does it run to set up its PATH?
<phormulate> fucking dildos
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: damn! you're right...
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: I really panicked on this one and cursed the whole OS with it's upgrade, etc
<rollingubuntu> kostkon: many thanks for your help
<kostkon> rollingubuntu, np
<Carll> yothsoggoth: Settings Manager > Light Locker Settings - is this enabled?
<marc__> hey
<marc__> i' write with raspberry pi 3
<yothsoggoth> Carll: Sorry, where is that?
<marc__> wiiiiilson
<Carll> yothsoggoth: Settings?
<yothsoggoth> Carll: I don't see anything in Settings Manager named "Light Locker Settings"
<ericrajuin> you can launch it with light-locker-settings in terminal
<yothsoggoth> "The program 'light-locker-settings' is currently not installed."
<kostkon> !info light-locker-settings
<ubottu> light-locker-settings (source: light-locker-settings): simple configuration tool for light-locker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 22 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Carll> yothsoggoth: OK sure. Try Settings > Display, or Settings > Power
<Carll> yothsoggoth: or run "systemctl status lightdm"
<airos> Hi everyone, I need help because I broke my boot after an interrupted update. My disk is encrypted and after resinstalling grub, the PC is not able to start
<airos> My passphrase is never asked and the system try to launch lvm without finding them
<airos> here are my conf: http://dpaste.com/3ER0VR6
<airos> with this too http://dpaste.com/05HJZ78
<yothsoggoth> Carll: `systemctl status lightdm` shows ACtive
<Carll> yothsoggoth: that's good!
<optotestopto_> Hi all. Can you help with mount.cifs. Some windows share work ok, some get error 22. In same folder
<TJ-> airos: is the GRUB /boot/ file-system encrypted?
<airos> TJ-, no only / and :var, /boot is on sda1 in clear
<TJ-> airos: OK, so it's not a GRUB issue, it's a whats-in-initrd.img issue
<Carll> yothsoggoth: /usr/bin/light-locker-settings&
<Carll> yothsoggoth: should popup a dialog?
<TJ-> airos: before reinstalling GRUB did you have crypto options in /etc/default/grub ?
<yothsoggoth> Carll: There's some additional output from that `systemctl status lightdm` along the lines of "PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet.so" and "PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet5.so): [snip] cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" (I tried to pastebin it, but the laptop seems to have lost internet connection. doh!)
<airos> TJ-, no I didn't
<airos> TJ-, I put it here after read tuto on the web
<airos> TJ-, in fact I'm not sure, I don't remember how was the initial grub
<TJ-> airos: right, because I think that's the issue. I also suspect crypttab entry might not be entirely correct; give me a couple of minutes to check
<yothsoggoth> Carll: "/usr/bin/light-locker-settings: No such file or directory"
<airos> TJ-, thanks you a lot
<Carll> yothsoggoth: these are used for debugging, sure, could you pastebin all the errors please?
<TJ-> airos: which release of Ubuntu is it?
<the_unkcnown123> Hello
<airos> TJ-, 16.04.4 LTS
<yothsoggoth> Carll: It's those same two that I typed out repeated a couple of times (unfortunately I can't ge the laptop to connect to the internet at the moment for some reason, so I can't pastebin the full output)
<TJ-> airos OK, so firstly in crypttab the option "lvm=..." is not valid so remove that, and "retry=1" should be "tries=1"
<the_unkcnown123> I've just tried to apt-get upgrade a new firmware but there were errors while trying to upgrade.
<TJ-> airos: secondly, in /etc/default/grub remove all options so it reads GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<the_unkcnown123> Here's the results: https://pastebin.com/2RtDT3FD
<airos> TJ-, ok for the crypttab it was not like this at the start, I changed it while reading stuff on website, I added the lvm and retry
<airos> TJ-, it was juste luks,discard
<TJ-> airos: once you've made those 2 changes then I want to know if you've configured a 'chroot' on /mnt/
<Carll> yothsoggoth: https://askubuntu.com/questions/386899/how-to-uninstall-lightdm + reboot, close your laptop lid, see what happens.
<the_unkcnown123>  "Ensure all necessary drivers are built into the linux image!" have you seen that line? I'm gonna reboot to see what happens
<airos> TJ-, I can make the chroot yes (I did it 10 times the last hour)
<Carll> yothsoggoth: only perform apt-get remove, if you cannot connect to internet to reinstall before reboot.
<TJ-> the_unkcnown123: Try this "sudo apt autoremove" then retry "sudo apt-get -f install"
<TJ-> airos: OK, so you know how to bind-mount /proc /sys /dev/ /dev/pts /etc /resolv.conf into the chroot? and once inside the chroot to run "mount -a" ?
<TJ-> airos: grrr, slight typo! bind-mount /proc /sys /dev/ /dev/pts /etc/resolv.conf into the chroot?
<airos> TJ-, proc sys dev [ok] /dev/pts => unknown for me, is it mandatory ? /etc/resolv.conf [ok], never ear about mount -a after chroot
<TJ-> airos: I usually do "for f in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$f /mnt/$f; done; sudo chroot /mnt" then "mount -a"
<TJ-> airos: the "mount -a" is required so that any additional file-systems listed for auto-mount in /etc/fstab are mounted (e.g. /boot/) so that any commands that generate a new grub.cfg, or create initrd.img files, put them in the /boot/ file-system not in the  root FS
<airos> TJ-, actually, I mounted manually the /boot and the /var
<airos> TJ-, but I did your mount -a
<TJ-> airos: once you're in and have done "mount -a" do "update-initramfs -vu -k all |& tee /tmp/initramfs.log"  ... that'll ensure all initrd.img files are updated and should include the required cryptsetup hook scripts. It writes a log-file so you can "exit" the chroot then do "psatebinit /mnt/tmp/initramfs.log" and show me it
<TJ-> airos: always best to do it from inside with "mount -a" - it ensures it's the same as a regular boot
<Ben64> just got an update for linux-firmware on 16.04... depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/4.13: No such file or directory
<TJ-> airos: another typo! "pastebinit /mnt/tmp/initramfs.log"
<nacc> Ben64: was that the verbatim output?
<Ben64> one line, yes
<nacc> Ben64: weird, that's clearly an incorrect path
<Ben64> it might have popped up on a previous full-upgrade, but i don't remember seeing it
<Ben64> yeah i thought so
<TJ-> Ben64: does a directory that name exist at "ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools/"
<nacc> Ben64: it should be at aminimum /lib/modules/4.13.0-...-generic
<yothsoggoth> Carll: Hmm. So I possibly misunderstood you instruction, but I still found something that's probably useful. I uninstalled lightdm (`sudo apt-get remove lightdm`) and rebooted - I now get no login prompt, just stuck with the startup log. However, I tried suspending and resuming from there anyway.
<nacc> TJ-: oh good catch, i forgot it's doing a directory generation
<Ben64> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> nacc: I had one created called "next" the other day, after doing a custom-build of linux-next :p
<airos> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kWfZV5Mmhm/
<Ben64> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 64 Feb 28 14:25 4.13
<yothsoggoth> The suspend worked, and resumed briefly (to the same end-of-startup log thing) but then after about 5 seconds it suspends again
<Carll> yothsoggoth: did you resume OK?
<nacc> TJ-: fun :)
<TJ-> Ben64: OK, you can either delete the directory manually or use "update-initramfs -d 4.13"
<TJ-> airos: reading... :)
<Ben64> whoops, it's a file, not a directory
<yothsoggoth> This repeats every time I try to resume. It looks like it's resumed, and I can switch to the tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and type and stuff, but after a few seconds it just suspends again
<nacc> Ben64: that seems very wrong :)
<TJ-> Ben64: that's correct; I typed wrong
<Ricardito2018> What OS should I pick up to code in java?
<TJ-> Ben64: sorry, was distracted :D
<Ben64> no problem
<Ben64> not sure if theres a bug in a recent update or it was something i did
<nacc> Ben64: oh nm
<nacc> Ben64: i'd assume the latter, as no ubuntu kernel would have created that file
<kostkon> Ricardito2018, any os would do
<TJ-> Ben64: try "sudo apt --reinstall install linux-firmware"
<Carll> yothsoggoth: CTRL ALT F2, install lightdm, or gdm.
<Ben64> i haven't messed with anything in weeks though
<Ricardito2018> kostkon: I also want to buy a notebook or netbook for programming, I need one for college. Am I gonna be alright with a dual core 2ghz 2gb of ram?
<Ricardito2018> if not, what would you recommend?
<TJ-> airos: all the log entries look good; I see cryptroot, crpytsetup and askpass all addded. Inside the chroot finally do "update-grub" then you can unmount and do a reboot test
<kostkon> Ricardito2018, check out the Dell XPS 13 models. some come with Ubuntu preinstalled
<yothsoggoth> Carll: Hmm, seems the internet is still playing up. Is there likely to be a cached version of the package anywhere, or should I go away and sort the internet problem out and then return to this?
<Carll> yothsoggoth: i'd plug into the router, and redownload package - the cached version could be corrupt.
<airos> TJ-, the cryptroot file was not present before in /etc/initramfs
<Ricardito2018> kostkon, thank you, I will.
<yothsoggoth> `ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep gdm` shows up nothing :(
<airos> TJ-, maybe it's important
<Ben64> ok, the 4.13 showed up during an upgrade on Feb 13th
<Carll> yothsoggoth: alternatively, you could get apt-cache install lightdm
<TJ-> airos: looks like you've got a good install into initrd.img now then :D
<Ben64> definitely not something i did :)
<airos> TJ-, I get connected from my smartphone on this chat
<TJ-> Ben64: was the 13th a Friday?
<airos> and I'm rebooting
<Ben64> tuesday
<TJ-> Ben64: is there a /boot/vmlinuz-4.13 ?
<Ben64> nope
<Carll> yothsoggoth: I'm heading off, feel free to ping a PM I'll reply tomorrow.
<TJ-> Ben64: hmmm, is this 16.04 ?
<Ben64> yeah
<yothsoggoth> Carll: I'm about to head off too, so I'll pick this back up tomorrow (and hopefully fix the internet in the mean time).
<yothsoggoth> Carll: Thanks for all your help so far!
<TJ-> Ben64: that's 2 of use seen this in different situations then; maybe there's a recent bug added to update-initramfs
<Carll> yothsoggoth: Welcome!
<Ben64> i'm still on hwe-edge if that's a factor
<TJ-> Ben64: looking at it's changelog nothing changed since Dec 2017 so more likely a hook script from another package, I'll keep my eyes open for it
<Ben64> -edge is still behind normal according to ubottu
<Ben64>  4.13.0.36.37 vs  4.13.0.36.55
<TJ-> Ben64: right, but look at each package's Depend: it's the same kernel version
<TJ-> Ben64: the .xx is just the meta-package sub-sub-sub version :)
<airos> TJ-: still the same fail at boot
<Ben64> ooh
<TJ-> airos: are you at the initramfs shell right now?
<airos> yes
<airos> TJ-: yes (but I'm not familiar with)
<TJ-> airos: Check there's a /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<TJ-> airos: as in "cat /conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<airos> TJ-: yeah it's here
<airos> TJ-: hummmm the content it's stange, I see the line we put in this file, and two other lines which must come from another location
<TJ-> airos: there should only be one unless you've got LUKS inside LUKS
<airos> TJ-: theses lines state for the main / and the swap
<macca> can anyone suggest a channel that talks about html please.
<TJ-> airos: ahhh, swap is so it can support hibernation resume
<airos> TJ-: maybe there is another location were I put this lines
<vern> macca: perhaps #html?
<macca> sounds too obvious, but thanks :) vern
<TJ-> airos: no, but it should look something like "target=LUKS_OS,source=UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61,rootdev,lvm=VG_OS-ubuntu_16.04_rootfs,discard"
<airos> TJ-: yeah this is like this
<TJ-> airos: That's good then... let me re-read your earlier pastebins whilst I think of other tests you can do. Oh... do "blkid /dev/sda?" ensure it knows sda5 is LUKS
<TJ-> airos: also, can you tell me what "cat /proc/cmdline" shows?
<airos> TJ-: the errors I have during boot are strange, talking about lvmetad not launched, saiph not found (saiph is my lvm vg which is supposed to be inside the luks)
<TJ-> airos: hang on ... my BT mouse batteries just died!
<airos> TJ-: arf :-)
<mtdms> i wanna learn about hardware, do you know if there is a channel about it?
<TJ-> airos: back! lvmmetad warning is expected and nothing to worry about
<TJ-> mtdms: ##hardware
<mtdms> thanks
<TJ-> airos: so I wonder if the lvm binary and script hooks have been added, I'll look at the log file; you try "lvm vgchage -ay"
<TJ-> airos: grrr,  try "lvm vgchange -ay"
<hopland> hoy
<airos> TJ-: still from the initramfs?
<hopland> Looking for this: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<macca> vern, it seems to be a private channel I can't send to it nor visit the info site
<hopland> and acompanying xorg-video-abi-20 ^^; anyone know? or is this a "build your own" kind of situation?
<macca> maybe there's an evil macca about
<TJ-> airos: Yes, of course, we're trying to figure out what's wrong in there
<BillD73> macca: you may have to register with nickserv
<TJ-> airos: what does "uname -r" report?
<macca> oh ok thanks bill
<airos> TJ-: it says that lvmetad.socket connect failed
<TJ-> airos: that's expected... lvmetad doesn't start until root FS is mounted
<airos> TJ-: with warning saying it falling back to internal scanning
<TJ-> airos: but you've confirmed the lvm tooling is in place
<TJ-> airos: let me know the uname -r version, then let's concentrate on cryptsetup... In previous failures you said you could manually unlock the LUKS using cryptsetup, is that correct?
<airos> TJ-: 4.4.0-92-generic
<mtdms> i cant go into the channel i dont know why
<mtdms> :S
<airos> TJ-: yeah I used the cryptsetup from a kali live cd key
<macca> getting a can't change nick while banned on channel and don't know why anyone would ban me?
<mtdms> i just wanna learn about hardware, do you recommend some good books? about it
<illuminated_> what kind of hardware?
<mtdms> laptop, desktop
<mtdms> computers
<mtdms> i wanna understand how they work
<mtdms> i know a little about networking, programming, but about how the computer works im really lost
<macca> maybe leave and rejoin
<airos> TJ-: hummmmmm if I try to make a cryptsetup from the initramfs, it says that /dev/sda5 doesn't exist or access denied
<TJ-> airos: right, let's try manually invoking the script that does it: Try "/scripts/local-top/cryptroot"
<mtdms> i havent disarm one
<mtdms> how can i learn about it? to try disarming and reading books?
<hopland> mtdms: learn about... how a processor and it's varrying "gates work"
<TJ-> airos: that's interesting, does "cat /proc/partitions" show it ?
<hopland> mtdms: google for the Non Neumann architecture, a basic primer on how most (if not all) computer architectures nowadays :)
<hopland> work nowadays*
<airos> TJ-: the script it stuck at Begin: waiting for encrypted source device ...
<airos> TJ-: one second for the /proc/partition
<TJ-> airos: aha!! we make progress! Try Ctrl+C to exit it
<hopland> mtdms: after that... just for funs sake, google BIOS vs UEFI
<mtdms> i have a question, when i wanna buy some pieace of hardware , a processor or hard drive for example, where do you buy it?
<hopland> Suddenly you got a little of everything ^^
<airos> TJ-: crtl+c doesn't work
<hopland> mtdms: depends upon your need and pricepoint
<mtdms> and also drivers, in windows everything is easy, in linux runs alone, right?
<mtdms> i use linux
<TJ-> airos: so the problem here could be /dev/sda not being found? does "blkid /dev/sda*" show anything?
<mtdms> i mean only buy the computer and use it
<nacc> mtdms: these are not exactly ubuntu support topics
<hopland> mtdms: you can buy brand spanking new, but don't be afraid to buy used... unless it's an HDD... then, only if you're "desperate"
<mtdms> i havent try to disarm and how it works inside
<mtdms> i would like to learn it
<nacc> mtdms: please use a more appropriate channel, perhaps #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<hopland> Yeah... I'm standing down
<TJ-> airos: hmmm, that's not helpful.
<hopland> follow the mods, my friend
<hopland> follow the mods...
<airos> TJ-: I'm waiting for the timeout and I answer
<TJ-> airos: good plan, I'll got find the cup of tea I just recall I made about 30 minutes ago!
<hopland> Anywaaaays...
<hopland> I want to hotswitch my intel and nvidia gpu, and apparently nouveau is the only one that supports that... if at all
<airos> TJ-: cat /proc/partitions shows only empty columns
<hopland> I want to use the latest mesa and nouveau drivers and therefor need similar xorg packages... which I can't seem to find
<hopland> Again: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<airos> TJ-: sda seems not in dev, so blkid cannot work
<airos> TJ-: how is this possible...
<hopland> again: 16.04, xenial...
<nacc> hopland: are you asking about the hwe stack?
<hopland> yep
<airos> TJ-: so the main problem seems to be that the harddisk is not read by the kernel ? ^^
<hopland> or in paricular
<hopland> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=xenial
<nacc> hopland: what is your specific issue?
<hopland> a ppa to go with that one?
<hopland> package dependency missing
<nacc> hopland: well, those are not ubuntu pacakges
<nacc> hopland: those are a ppa itself
<driftmonk> hey guys. I’m trying to set e-tag and last-modified headers on my .htaccess but it only seems to work for requests to my subdomains. any ideas? (Wordpress on Ubuntu)
<nacc> hopland: you would need to talk to the ppa owner
<hopland> -.-
<hopland> I expected as much
<nacc> hopland: the hwe stack itself (not using any ppa) should be pretty current (16.04.4 is about to release)
<hopland> You can't answer, won't answer, cus you don't know... therefor default to "we don't support that"
<hopland> How about letting someone else take the bat, champ?
<nacc> hopland: no, PPAs are not supported here
<TJ-> airos: are there any other block devices there? check "ls -l /dev/block/"
<airos> TJ-: /dev/block: no such file or directory
 * hopland groans
<hopland> I see the linux community is still as pedantic and unresourceful as always
<nacc> hopland: you are being rather rude, IMO
<dax> hopland: It's not an issue of being pedantic. #ubuntu supports official Ubuntu versions and official Ubuntu packages. We don't support random repositories that other people came up with all by themselves.
<TJ-> airos: ahhh, maybe it isn't created that early... but I'm wondering if udev has failed because it's responsible for creating the device nodes, lets try something
<hopland> I came in hopes that someone, just someone, anyone, who might have the knowhow... could point me in the particular direction
<hopland> But fine
<hopland> Compile from source
<hopland> Gotcha
<nacc> hopland: what does not work with the normal ubuntu packages?
<hopland> It's more the.. fishing for the "no-support" argument, asking follow up questions, eliminating variables.. and then rock bottom
<hopland> the latest mesa and nouveau packages
<TJ-> airos: try this: "mknod /dev/sda5 b 8 5 "
<hopland> I heard the latest nouveau from fedora has got some reduced watt usage
<hopland> plus, better vdpau support
<airos> TJ-: done
<nacc> hopland: 'latest' as in what? you want something not in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> airos: also "mknod /dev/sda b 8 0"
<airos> TJ-: done
<TJ-> airos: then do "/sbin/kpartx -a /dev/sda"
<hopland> nvm
<TJ-> airos: then check again "cat /proc/partitions"
<hopland> perhaps... I can find similar packages in ubuntu-testing
<airos> TJ-: there is no kpartx in sbin
<nacc> hopland: what is 'ubuntu-testing'?
<hopland> though.. yeah.. even the ppa maintainer suggests artfu
<TJ-> airos: there /should/ be - I have an extracted initrd.img here to follow along with you so I know what tools you should have
<TJ-> airos: let me check that log file again!
<hopland> nacc: nice method. such poise. You got the process of elimination untill dismissal down to a tee
<hopland> Sorry for having taken up your time =/ I'll search elsewhere
<nacc> hopland: i'm not sure what you are mad about?
<airos> TJ-: I only have 22 element in /sbin, and no kpartx
<TJ-> airos: is there a /lib/udev executable?
<airos> TJ-: only udevadm
<airos> TJ-: ho sorry
<airos> TJ-: no wait
<TJ-> airos: udevadm should be in /bin/ and /sbin/ (one is a sym-link)
<airos> TJ-: yes this is it. In /lib, there is a udev directory bu not an executable
<TJ-> airos: try "ps | grep udev"
<airos> TJ-: there is a /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd process
<TJ-> airos: ahhh, good find. Try "udevadm trigger" then re-check "cat /proc/partitions" see if /all/ of sda has been found
<airos> TJ-: udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev s unconfigured
<TJ-> airos: grrr... ok, check if this exists: /lib/udev/rules.d/59-persistent-storage.rules  -- if so, then check if there are entries under /dev/disk/by-id/
<TJ-> airos: these are the udev rules fired when a block device is discovered (added)
<airos> TJ-: no 59-persistent-storage.rules
<TJ-> airos: thanks for confirming; I couldn't see it listed in the log file either
<airos> TJ-: and no dev/disk 0_0
<TJ-> airos: right, because that script creates those entries/directory
<airos> TJ-: so the init image is not complete ?
<TJ-> airos: let me think, let's check if the kernel found sda and the partitions but udev failed to create the nodes: "dmesg | grep sda"
<MeaCulpa> seems they don't want any visitors in #html they don't accept any messages registered or otherwise
<TJ-> airos: I'd expect you to see something like this "  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5"
<airos> TJ-: absolutly no results
<N3X15> Max SendQ implies they're trying to spam
<OerHeks> irccloud grinn
<TJ-> airos: OK, that 59- file... you /should NOT/ have it --- in my initrd.img it's from my /etc/udev/rules.d/ custom rules !!
<deepend> they aren't throttling the channel joins
<TJ-> airos: you should have  60-persistent-storage.rules though
<el> N3X15: no, other way around actually
<N3X15> el, I run an IRC server.  That's literally what it means.
<airos> TJ-: yeah I do
<dax> N3X15: as it turns out, so does el. it's called freenode. you may have heard of it.
<TJ-> airos: so you've a kernel that possibly didn't discover /dev/sda! Is it a laptop or desktop ?
<airos> TJ-: laptop
<MeaCulpa> can anyone tell me why they don't accept visitors in #html, is it a private channel?
<dax> N3X15: she is, incidentally, correct. "Max SendQ exceeded" means the server-side queue of stuff to send to the client is full. "Excess Flood" is the client-to-server one.
<nacc> MeaCulpa: i was able to join just fine.
<MeaCulpa> I got banned for no apparent reason
<el> MeaCulpa: you might need to verify your account first
<MeaCulpa> I did
<TJ-> airos: give me a moment to read back over everthing we've said and done
<OerHeks> bans are not our problem
<MeaCulpa> it's weird
<el> MeaCulpa: not according to nickserv, check your email
<MeaCulpa> I did and did the verification thing
<MeaCulpa> nevermind I'll just not go there :)
<airos> TJ-: the main conclusion is my harddisk is an illusion and I'm in the matrix
<MeaCulpa> I think they must have mistaken me for someone else
<MeaCulpa> no big deal
<ericrajuin> I joined no problem
<MeaCulpa> yeah its weird
<MeaCulpa> I have no idea why
<TJ-> airos: hehehe yeah... can you copy the output of "dmesg" to a file on a USB stick, or mount /boot/ and write it there, then boot the liveISO so you can pastebin the log file?
<el> MeaCulpa: i believe they exclude people who aren't identified to verified accounts. and you can see if you're verified by doing /msg nickserv info
<TJ-> airos: e.g. "mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1; mkdir /mnt; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; dmesg > /mnt/dmesg.log; umount /mnt"
<MeaCulpa> ericrajuin thanks for checking anyway
<TJ-> airos: actually, that won't work if there is no sda at all!
<TJ-> airos: in which case it will need a USB to write it to
<dax> ...
<TJ-> Arggh! dax has removed our IP :p
<dax> lol
<DalekSec> !opabuse
<ubottu> Leave the ops alone!
<airos> TJ-: yeah mount sda1 didn't work
<airos> I'm trying with usb key
<TJ-> airos: I should have known that!!
<TJ-> airos: i wonder if it'll be able to discover the USB storage now
<howudodat> samba ad/dc password complexity.  is it described anywhere what is required for complexity?  ie: 1 Uppercase, 1 Special, etc
<TJ-> airos: if it doesn't you'll need to do "modprobe usb-storage"
<airos> TJ-: it was tricky but it's okay
<airos> I'm uploading it
<TJ-> airos: fab
<TJ-> airos: this is a weird one, a missing boot disk :)
<airos> TJ-: what is your pastebin command yet?
<TJ-> airos: ? you mean "pastebinit /path/to/file' ?
<airos> TJ-: yeah I was looking for pastebisomething but it fact it is not installed on this computer (deepin)
<ioc_> packages a and b "provide" metapackage m, how do I select which of them? dpkg-reconfigure didn't work
<nacc> ioc_: you are installing that depends on m?
<nacc> ioc_: or what do you mean?
<TJ-> airos: try "cat /path/to/file | nc termbin.com 9999"
<airos> TJ-: v
<airos> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/wiW0YH6V
<TJ-> ioc_: you install the package you want
<ioc_> nacc, I had xfce4-notifyd, installed dunst, now dunst starts instead of xfce4 daemon because both "provide" notification-daemon. Now I want to select xfce4-notifyd back to be the default without installing dunst
<ioc_> without uninstalling* dunst
<nacc> ioc_: i assume that would be somewhere in the xfce config
<nacc> ioc_: i really don't know, though
<TJ-> airos: is the AHCI driver loaded? "lsmod | grep ahci"
<airos> TJ-: lsmod is not available
<TJ-> airos: hehehe OK "grep ahci /proc/modules"
<airos> TJ-: no ahci
<TJ-> airos: fingers crossed yours is AHCI then: "modprobe ahci"
<TJ-> airos: then "dmesg | tail" and see if sda was found
<airos> TJ-: there is no new message. I juste see message about sda when I connected my usb key (and message about sdb when I connected the second one)
<TJ-> airos: OK, if found it'd get another drive letter. I'm trying to find an "lspci" output for that model on the web but not found it so far, to see what the disk controller is supposed to be
#ubuntu 2018-03-01
<TJ-> airos: this appears to be it https://openbenchmarking.org/system/1110021-LI-INTEL808685/sandy/lspci
<TJ-> airos: and that matches your dmesg log for the PCI device at pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c03] type 00 class 0x010601
<airos> TJ-: if you want I can restart on the live cd and run lspci
<TJ-> airos: this looks like somehow the SATA ports have been disabled, is that possible in the system's BIOS/firmware setup?
<airos> TJ-: I will check
<TJ-> airos: did the dmesg output report the ahci module loading? is it still loaded ("grep ahci /proc/modules") ?
<airos> now
<TJ-> airos: I've just checked and the ahci.ko module declares an alias that matches the device ID of the AHCI controller reported in that dmesg: "pci:v00008086d00001C03sv*sd*bc*sc*i*"
<airos> TJ-: I'm in the BIOS, now, about the sata controller, everything seems to be up. I can choose the sata mode selection between ahci and ide
<TJ-> airos: and it should be AHCI, which it is now I guess
<TJ-> airos: the setup can see the hard disk in it's boot order options?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, btw I solved part of the overlay mystery. I was sloppy about the version numbers. the overlay module seems to have vanished somewhere in the xenial updates. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tN8NDf45rB/
<airos> TJ-: yeah the default was ahci. The hard disk is present in the boot order
<Sven_vB> so I'll rebuild my live USB with Ubuntu 16.04, w/o the .3
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that looks like a bug; unless the idea was to remove support for persistent installs. I wonder who'd be responsible since we're about to spin the 16.04.5 ISOs
<TJ-> nacc: ^^^^^^ any ideas
<nacc> TJ-: 16.04.4, sil2100 is doing it
<nacc> TJ-: i have a foggy memory of overlay or aufs replacing one or the other
<TJ-> airos: Well, the only other thing I can think of is you're some custom rules in /etc/modprobe.d/ that is blacklist-ing ahci module (since it should load automatically)
<nacc> i recall some config issues in one of my upgrades with my sbuild stuff
<Sven_vB> I'll ko-grep for aufs
<TJ-> nacc: thanks :)
<nacc> TJ-: np
<nacc> Sven_vB: iirc, they provide equivalent functionality, but i've not looked closely
<Sven_vB> aufs seems to be in all images that I have. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jgt2m8vnQg/
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hopefully that'll help you - you might find sil3100 in #ubuntu-devel at some point
<TJ-> sil2100 even!
<airos> TJ-: so I reboot with the live cd to check ?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I'll just try with the older ISO and maybe it works.
<TJ-> nacc: it seems to have broken the live ISO persistence feature
<TJ-> airos: yes, since the LiveISO sees the disk correctly doesn't it?
<airos> TJ-: yeah it does
<TJ-> airos: so there must be something in the installed OS that is doing something to the initrd.img that blocks that module loading, or loading but not finding devices
<Sven_vB> TJ-, nacc, my failure case involves creating the live USB with unetbootin on a 32bit trusty. dunno whether that's a required condition for failure.
<TJ-> airos: i suppose the module could be corrupt but I'd expect the kernel to complain in dmesg quite loudly if so
<airos> TJ-: hummm yeah it should
<TJ-> airos: we can check that once the LiveISO is booted and we can see the drive again :D
<nacc> Sven_vB: TJ-: i don't have time to dig right now
<aaashle> join
<TJ-> airos: and you can grab an "lspci -nnk" for me
<TJ-> nacc: no, don't expect you to, thanks for the pointers
<TJ-> nacc but do you know which package to file a bug against for the liveISO images?
<nacc> Sven_vB: TJ-: i supposed you could check those kernel's configs
<nacc> for CONFIG_AUFS_FS and CONFIG_OVERLAY_FS
<nacc> TJ-: i'm not sure livecd-rootfs is what actually builds them, i thoguth
<nacc> TJ-: but i'm not sure where the bug is/why
<airos_livecd> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/npNDzQgg
<TJ-> nacc: right, I just noticed that one , so we can report a bug
<nacc> TJ-: you might start with #ubuntu-kernel
<TJ-> Sven_vB: ^^^^^^
<nacc> TJ-: and see if it's a 'known' issue or so?
<TJ-> I suppose it could be 'casper' as its the casper persistent feature
<nacc> yeah
<TJ-> Sven_vB: aha!! Bug #1279106
<ubottu> bug 1279106 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customized LiveUSB setup cannot handle persistence" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279106
<TJ-> airos_livecd: Yay, that is the same lspci I found so I wasn't on a wild goose chase
<airos_livecd> TJ-, nice ^^
<TJ-> airos_livecd: once you've mounted the root fs, do "pastebinit <( grep -rn ahci /mnt/etc/modprobe.d/ )"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<airos_livecd> TJ-, the grep return an empty result
<airos_livecd> TJ-, so no weird rule to disable ahci...
<Sven_vB> however that bug doesn't mention a missing kernel module, and afais the patch isn't about that either
<TJ-> airos_livecd: so nothing blacklist-ing it then.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it was my supposition based on what you reported that it was missing overlay but I may be incorrect
<Sven_vB> well my ko-grep confirmed that the overlay(|fs).ko is indeed not present in the .3 iso
<Sven_vB> …'s initrd
<TJ-> Sven_vB: look at the other bugs too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper?field.searchtext=persistent
<TJ-> airos_livecd: what is the liveISO kernel version "uname -r" ?
<TJ-> airos_livecd: can you pastebin the current dmesg?
<airos_livecd> TJ-, 4.14.0-kali3-amd64
<TJ-> airos_livecd: so much different version that the installed one
<airos_livecd> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/Ye87yKT9
<TJ-> airos_livecd: let's try a wide-spread search for anything mentioning AHCI: " sudo grep -rni ahci /mnt/etc/"
<airos_livecd> TJ-, empty...
<TJ-> airos_livecd: this is getting weirder
<Sven_vB> how do I determine the filesystem of a partition? my script has "LANG=C stat -f -c %T /dev/sdb3" which seems to have printed "msdos" in the past, but today it prints "tmpfs".
<airos_livecd> TJ-, yeah ...
<Sven_vB> oh and it's still a FAT32 partition as expected.
<airos_livecd> TJ-, it can help you to know that the thing which break the system was a apt upgrade interrupted during kernel install because /boot was full
<airos_livecd> TJ-, maybe the initramfs is breaked
<airos_livecd> After this failed update, the laptop never boot again
<TJ-> airos_livecd: we rebuilt them all, and the list of modules looks correct... the kernel and udev should automatically add the module matching the hardware at boot. We know that didn't happen, which is why I suspected a blacklist
<airos_livecd> should I do a dpkg --reconfigure all
<TJ-> airos_livecd: it won't help that I can see... you rebuilt all the initrd.img files 2 hours ago with  "update-initramfs -vu -k all |& tee /tmp/initramfs.log"
<TJ-> airos_livecd: oooooo! idea! let me go check something
<airos_livecd> TJ-, yeah but maybe update-initramfs is not consistant
<TJ-> airos_livecd: nope, false alarm. I wondered if the /lib/modules/<version>/modules.dep etc weren't there but it seems they were - the only kernel version missing them was 3.13.0-128-generic
<TJ-> airos_livecd: I've got the log file - it's consistent
<TJ-> airos_livecd: the only possibility is the one I mentioned earlier - if you didn't correctly mount the /boot/ file-system into the chroot before running that command then the wrong initrd.img might have been loaded. Shall we check that?
<airos_livecd> TJ-, hummm the file generated is supposed to be initrd.img-4.4.0-116-generic ?
<TJ-> airos_livecd: "sudo mkdir /sda1 /rootfs; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /sda1; sudo mount /dev/mapper/saiph-system /rootfs;  pastebinit <( md5sum /sda1/initrd.img*; md5sum /rootfs/initrd.img* )"
<TJ-> airos_livecd: the files generated are initrd.img-<version> for each kernel version.
<TJ-> airos_livecd: hang on!! wrong command again :D
<airos_livecd> TJ-, yeah, the date of the file doesn't seems good (22:00 but it's 1:53 now)
<TJ-> airos_livecd: the last command should be "pastebinit <( md5sum /sda1/initrd.img*; md5sum /rootfs/boot/initrd.img* )"
<TJ-> airos_livecd: this will help us check if you've got different files due to not mounting /boot/ correctly before update-initramfs
<airos_livecd> TJ-, I juste rm -r * the /boot of the rootfs when /dev/sda1 is not mounted ... sorry
<airos_livecd> TJ-, just before you send me the commands
<TJ-> airos_livecd: ahhh foooey. Well, at least now there CANNOT be 2 sets, so let's create the chroot the correct way and regenerate
<TJ-> airos_livecd: did you already configure the chroot like I described earlier ?
<airos_livecd> TJ-, I'm currently doing it
<TJ-> airos_livecd: Let me confirm the commands for you so I know it's done correctly
<airos_livecd> TJ-, arf my live cd was not at the good timezone. when I'm chrooted I see that the last generated initrd is at 23:27 which is probably the time when we did it
<TJ-> airos_livecd: "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /mnt/$n; done; sudo chroot /mnt" then "mount -a" at which point " ls -l /boot/" should list the vmlinuz* initrd.img* Symbol.map* config* files
<TJ-> airos_livecd: do "grep boot /proc/mounts" to be sure the correct file-system is mounted too
<TJ-> airos_livecd: I presume that should be /dev/sda1 /boot ?
<TJ-> airos_livecd: you can then again do  "update-initramfs -vu -k all |& tee /tmp/initramfs.log"
<airos_livecd> TJ-, http://dpaste.com/3ESAYD7
<airos_livecd> TJ-, maybe I'm doing something wrong because I find myself with a shell like root@kali after chroot instead of root@saiph
<TJ-> that us correct
<airos_livecd> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xgykcyKNHt/
<TJ-> airos_livecd: that looks the same as last time, and correct
<TJ-> airos_livecd: did you confirm "grep boot /proc/mounts" in the chroot shows the correct partition ?
<TJ-> airos_livecd: presumably /dev/sda1 /boot ?
<airos_livecd> TJ-, it's strange, I have two initrd.img for the 4.X kernel: initrd.img-4.4.0-92-generic and initrd.img-4.4.0-116-generic but the update-grub onyl see the 92 one
<TJ-> airos_livecd: in /boot/ is there a vmlinuz-4.4.0-116-generic ?
<airos_livecd> TJ-, no
<TJ-> airos_livecd: that explains it then! do "apt --reinstall install linux-image-4.4.0-116-generic"
<airos_livecd> TJ-, ok I regenerated everything, time to reboot?
<TJ-> airos_livecd: yes :D I'm going to dive into the shower whilst you do :p
<Sven_vB> with the older xenial ISO I managed to reached the systemd outputs stage, and now it's at a stage where the screen constantly changes between black and a very dark gray. the effect is similar to one I had when booting the 32bit xenial from disk, it was a gnome session crashing in a loop because it tried to use some 3D feature. I solved that by switching to xfce, but how to fix it on the live USB? it doesn't even have network at this
<Sven_vB> stage.
<OerHeks> !info games-finest
<ubottu> games-finest (source: debian-games): Debian's finest games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Sven_vB> back again, hope I haven't missed the answer.
<Sven_vB> of course I could chroot into my casper-rw and install xfce. I'd prefer a less invasive approach though.
<OerHeks> installed size 13 gb ...
<OerHeks> oh the package itself
<airos> TJ-: After the reboot, the 4.4.0-116was not in the advanced list...it still doesn't work. I will investigate this tomorow, I need to sleep. Thanks a lot for the long time you dedicated to me. Have a nice day
<TJ-> airos: thanks, and keep us updated on this one!
<TJ-> airos: are any other (USB?) devices attached when you boot the laptop?
<jkdr_> In Ubuntu's /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.1.1   --  and it's really slow to resolve domain names to ip addresses, a few seconds before ping starts.  However if I change to nameserver 8.8.8.8, resolving domain names to ip address is instantaneous.
<TJ-> airos: wondering if it could be reading the boot loader from a different device
<airos> TJ-: yes the live key was plugged
<TJ-> airos: try booting it without anything else connected
<airos> I will
<airos> thanks
<jkdr_> Is there a way I can somehow make the 127.0.1.1 nameserver faster?
<TJ-> jkdr_: the localhost dns server is set with the upstream DNS servers your gateway provides (usually via DHCP), which might in turn be using your ISPs DNS servers
<TJ-> jkdr_: if you're using Network Manager you can check which DNS servers have been provided with "cat $(ls -1tr  /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient* |  tail -1 )"
<TJ-> jkdr_: look at the "option domain-name-servers"
<Sven_vB> :/ tried in another computer that has 3D graphics but the graphical session still gets stuck right when it should start. screen is dark gray for several minutes now.
<Sven_vB> time to give up. maybe it'll work tomorrow.
<babahulk> hello
<babahulk> Just a stupid question
<babahulk> My keyboard every so often decides to type a ton of letters at the same timeeeee
<babahulk> like that
<babahulk> has anyone ever seen this?  If I am typing a word it will extend the whole word instead of just a single letter as well
<babahulk> this is just becoming so frustraaatinnnng annnndddddddd
<Sven_vB> babahulk, could it be a mechanical problem? maybe a key getting stuck?
<babahulk> It seems like it is more than a single key but every key every so often
<babahulk> I tried chhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkking the repeat
<babahulk> but it wasn't helping when removing
<Sven_vB> is the keyboard connected directly or do you have some device like a USB KVM involved?
<babahulk>  it is direct on a laptop
<Sven_vB> the built-in one or via some cable?
<babahulk> sometimes the backspace counts as the extra key as well so it will delete a ton instead of a single letter if I need it
<babahulk> build it
<babahulk> built in*
<babahulk> tried turning repeat off completely instead of changing the delay to a higher amount
<Sven_vB> try to attach a USB keyboard and check whether it occurs with that one as well. this way we can tell apart software from hardware problems.
<babahulk> Ah that is a great Idea thank you!
<babahulk> let me check it out
<Sven_vB> yw
<bobdobbs> Does ubuntu have a GUI for managing VPN connections?
<bobdobbs> I tried using kvpnc but it crashes all the time
<TJ-> bobdobbs: there are various VPN-type plugins for Network Manager
<TJ-> bobdobbs: you can list what is available with "apt-cache search -n network-manager*"
<noj_> am running out of space-for fresh install of ubuntu what would you recommend I do with the storage to get a mix of performance and speed with space i have
<noj_> i have 3x1TB 7600 1x3TB 1x120GB SSD
<noj_> dont mind partitioning and reordering what is where
<noj_> currently OS is on 120GB
<BillD73> noj_: how in the heck are you running out of space lol
<noj_> rofl on my 120GB drive i am running out of space
<noj_> personally would you bother about the os being on the ssd
<noj_> is it bad for the life cycle
<noj_> constant rewrites
<asklah> hey, why has ubuntu 16.04 still libgcrypt 1.6.5 and not <1.7 ?
<BillD73> wasnt that the intention of SSD drives for rewrite lifecycle?
<asklah> pardon, >1.7
<BillD73> I mean the one is this old ASUS Eee PC is a 128Gb SSD   the one in my tower is a 500Gb SSD  all my externals are IDE on USB
<noj_> <asklah> i dont follow but you know better than i hence why i am here i digress
<noj_> what is the best place to install my os on the ssd or a small partition on a IDE 7600
<noj_> i intend to make a few partitions on the other HDD's for storage unless i hear a better method
<noj_> i am a novice and value input dont assume i know please
<BillD73> noj_:  personally OS to a 50Gb partion,  /homes on a 7 and then mount externals for storage but to each their own
<noj_> do you think that 50 will cover room for addditional software (home user nothing fancy) and updates provided old backups are deleted
<BillD73> noj_: i dont see why not  this isnt Micor@oft loaded with bloatware.
<noj_> cool
<noj_> i usually just follow the prompts re installing Ubuntu how do i separate where home is installed an os is installed think im right re resizing
<noj_> think im right with the swapspace also
<noj_> just not sure how to put os in one place and home in another
<noj_> dont worry foound a page
<BillD73> noj_: sorry am in an out   was going to tell ya to check this one out  https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-ubuntu-with-different-root-home-hard-drives/
<noj_> thanks for your assistance and advice (not a problem google works fine dude)
<noj_> will check out what you posted also thank you :)
<BillD73> noj_: no problem
<noj_> what is an AapImage file (etcher-burning software) says it doesnt require inatall to run ???
<noj_> to be trusted
<BillD73> noj_:  what are you on now?
<noj_> this is the page id like to test on ubuntu
<noj_> https://imgur.com/a/3zUrK
<noj_> can anyone tell me better way to do it via software center
<BillD73> sorry  since I left windows i just use dd in terminal
<noj_> ive been warned about adding what i think this is a repository by ppl
<noj_> this works on linux
<noj_> it states in the line 'These are AapImage files and do not require installation on Linux distributions including Debian and Ubuntu.
<noj_> '
<noj_> have i missed something re AapImage files (hoodwink the novice)
<BillD73> since I havent used them I would assume it means you can just run it from within the dir you extract it to    again  I personally prefer dd
<noj_> im to scared of dd at this stage-have been known to incorrectly re-read lines lmao
<noj_> i like terminal too
<chisight> my old 16.04-2 build died and apt became too corrupt to recover.  rather than continue recovery attempts, i backed up and reinstalled.  i'm very unhappy with gnome and want my old desktop back but can't figure out which one that was.
<chisight> how can i identify which desktop was installed when the backup image will mount but won't boot?
<chisight> likely candidates are mate, kde, and lxde.  i don't know if that helps.
<BillD73> noj_:  good dd tutorial here https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive-using-dd-command/
<noj_> thank you
<BillD73> chisight: i think the default desktop on 16.04 was unity
<stiltzkin> Hi, hoping someone might be able to help me diagnose a stability issue I've been running into with Ubuntu Server. I posted about it in here a couple of days ago and the suggestion was to switch to the HWE kernel. Well, I've done that, and about 48 hours later the system has hung again. Would appreciate any help, thanks
<chisight> BillD73: i know for sure that i wasn't using unity.  i remember installing it and immediately hating that.  not a fan of the apple look.
<BillD73> chisight: couldnt say man, I have unity on my towe adn xfce on here
<chisight> thanks BillD73. i was hoping that there was some file that i could read and see which command was being used, or some config entry that would be definitive.
<Serisia> Hi folks
<BillD73> you could persuse your hidden files .xxxx etc and see what ya come up with
<Serisia> .xxx files?
<Serisia> Is that for porn?
<stiltzkin> This is really starting to get bothersome because I can't keep the system up for barely over a day at a time. It hangs to a black screen and neither resetting X (ctrl+alt+bksp) nor REISUB makes the system respond. I have to do a hard reset
<chisight> hidden config files Serisia
<stiltzkin> And this is a file server so hard resets = bad news for disks
<Serisia> I think your storing porn
<Serisia> Gross!
<stiltzkin> linux isos :)
<Serisia> Is it gay furry fart porn?
<Serisia> Thats the kinda stuff im into
<chisight> the latter.
<stiltzkin> it's all richard stallman porn
<chisight> lol stiltzkin
<chisight> much better.
<stiltzkin> lots of slowmo videos of him eating his toenails
<Serisia> I am legion folks who
<BillD73> stiltzkin: can you ssh in after it hangs?
<stiltzkin> @BillD73, no.
<BillD73> stiltzkin: syslog give you anything?
<stiltzkin> Nope.
<stiltzkin> there's some MCE messages at the beginning of the boot but it looks benign upon further research
<stiltzkin> I also updated my BIOS
<chisight> there's a process to set up kernel dumps and to read them.
<stiltzkin> mce: [Firmware Bug]: Ignoring request to disable invalid MCA bank 10.
<stiltzkin> ^ that
<stiltzkin> but I don't think that's an issue actually
<stiltzkin> I have kdump set up.
<BillD73> stiltzkin: that could well be your issue. kernel was used to information coming in one way and bios changed it's output
<Bashing-om> stiltzkin: nvidia graphics ? I did have same issue with nvidia card .. installing the proprietary driver resolved in my case .
<stiltzkin> No, no discrete graphics card.
<chisight> are you getting kdump files?
<stiltzkin> I don't think I am because the system does not crash. It hangs
<chisight> no panic?
<stiltzkin> nope no kernel panics
<chisight> any disk activity?
<stiltzkin> I don't see any looking at the chassis - there's a general disk activity light and also individual disk lights for all disks in the array and I don't see any of them lit when it hangs
<stiltzkin> I have noticed that the Num Lock light turns on when the system hangs
<stiltzkin> That to me sounds more like something you'd see in a kernel panic
<chisight> hmm.  is this a generic motherboard being used as a server, or a machine that was designed from the ground up to be a server class machine?
<stiltzkin> But I haven't observed any. I see no panics in the logs
<stiltzkin> Custom designed but it's almost all server class components. Server chassis, server motherboard, server HBA for the disks, etc. The CPU is a consumer CPU and not a Xeon, that's about it
<stiltzkin> It's mounted in a rack
<BillD73> stiltzkin: seriously leaning towards the bios update. if at all possible can you flash the original back to it  and check it out
<chisight> any management port that might give you some status?
<stiltzkin> Yes it has IPMI but I don't see anything logged there
<chisight> ^^^ bios is sounding promising.
<stiltzkin> @BillD73, this happened prior to the bios update. I only updated the BIOS to see if it would resolve this issue
<stiltzkin> Which clearly it doesn't
<stiltzkin> Previous BIOS was from factory
<chisight> i'm not familiar with IPMI, but if it has increased logging that might be a place to start.
<stiltzkin> There's nothing there unfortunately
<BillD73> stiltzkin: what is the rack model
<stiltzkin> HP G1
<stiltzkin> it's a 42U
<stiltzkin> yes I'm insane and have a full rack at home
<chisight> g1!!!
<stiltzkin> pic: https://i.imgur.com/B86iSeh.jpg
<BillD73> stiltzkin: what ubuntu are you using?
<stiltzkin> server 16.04 lts
<stiltzkin> ideally this machine should be a fileserver only with no other software installed. But I haven't built a VM server yet. So this is currently an all-in-one
<BillD73> stiltzkin: intel proc?
<stiltzkin> Celeron G4400
<BillD73> ok
<stiltzkin> mobo: https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C236_C232/X11SSH-F.cfm
<BillD73> stiltzkin: take a look at this https://askubuntu.com/questions/803640/system-freezes-completely-with-intel-bay-trail
<stiltzkin> hmmm I'm on skylake though
<chisight> oh, wow.  so quite the combination of chassis and other hardware.
<RA3OR> im on Haswell, does that make me old?
<chisight> just mature.
<BillD73> its referencing a c-state bug on intel processors with 5.x kernels
<BillD73> errr 4.x
<BillD73> typo
<stiltzkin> https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems
<stiltzkin> hmmmmmmmm
<stiltzkin> well I'm not running prime95
<stiltzkin> that's for sure
<stiltzkin> well it looks like c-state is really just a bay trail issue, so I don't think that's it
<BillD73> stiltzkin: still its a simple trial item until you can narrow it down more.
<stiltzkin> sure I could try it
<stiltzkin> I appreciate it. I came across that reading this post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/4408/what-should-i-do-when-ubuntu-freezes
<stiltzkin> REISUB doesn't do anything unfortunately
<BillD73> stiltzkin: all good things to know.
<RA3OR> what about Prescott ?
<RA3OR> (my older pc)
<stiltzkin> lolol
<stiltzkin> at least it doubles as a space heater right
<BillD73> lol
<stiltzkin> https://i.warosu.org/data/g/img/0515/88/1448782414455.png
<RA3OR> lol BillD73, stiltzkin :)
<RA3OR> yeah, thats why i love that little pc(the only one i talk with, of my 6 computers)
<RA3OR> because i hugged it during cold winters
<BillD73> haha  my laptop dont even get warm enough anymore once I removed windows off it
<RA3OR> plus, it never failed me, it even ran hd movies, on abit ag-8 3rd eye mb
<RA3OR> I had 8 fans in it
<jdr> What laptop do you have?
<BillD73> jdr: me?   Old ASUS Eee PC lol
<jdr> niceee
<RA3OR> i have a lenovo x240
<BillD73> once i pulled unity off it an got xfce on it it runs good  video aint great but it plays
<RA3OR> and a lenovo x60s
<jdr> I've tried to love or even like unity.
<jdr> I always switch back to xfce.
<BillD73> i like it as long as the hardware can keep up
<Denisi> Hello my brothers
<jdr> What up bruh?
<RA3OR> and desktop pcs, i have: p4 sk478 @1400mhz, p4 sk478 @ 2800mhz, amd athlon xp @1700+, p4 Ht@2800, i5 Haswell
<Denisi> Look at this fucking nerd babbling
<RA3OR> where? :o
<jdr> I've used macbooks for the last 6-7 years. I just tunnel a vncserver/xfce session over ssh, so its *kind* of like running linux on my macbook :D
<RA3OR> eeewwww, nerdsssss (says the blondie)
<Denisi> I was porn on my phone
<Denisi> Watch*
<RA3OR> :o
 * RA3OR watches his timepiece
<RA3OR> :) ok, back to work, hf
<Denisi> Can i post links to some things i was watching?
<jdr> Probably not the best idea in here Denisi
<Denisi> Can i send you some in PM
<jdr> nope.
<Denisi> Alright i get it your mother is home
<Denisi> Ok maybe later then
<RA3OR> apply cold water
<Denisi> I am actually watching some right now
<jdr> You know darn well that I am in your moms bed at this moment.
<Denisi> It is the real kinky stuff
<RA3OR> mega burn
<Denisi> You can have her idc
<Denisi> I used her last night
<Denisi> Ao like
<Denisi> So like
<RA3OR> how old is she, Denisi ?
<Denisi> She is 27
<RA3OR> practily a teen
<Denisi> I am 18
<Denisi> So like
<Denisi> It was legal
<RA3OR> so, you're a girl
<Denisi> What the fuck no im a boy you degenerate
<RA3OR> are you, now?
<Denisi> Yee
<Denisi> I have a ding dong
<RA3OR> come closer, let me warm u up with my Prescott
<RA3OR> are you sure thats your ding dong?
<Denisi> That sounds a little gay
<Denisi> Yee
<RA3OR> it tickles
<Denisi> Not my dads
<Denisi> His is wrinkly and old
<Denisi> He is 73
<BillD73> what the hell
<RA3OR> :)))
<BillD73> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Denisi> Yea he was 50 something and my mom was 9
<Denisi> She doesnt like to talk about it
<RA3OR> Denisi, shush or run
<jdr> Thank you BillD73
<Denisi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * RA3OR goes dark
<Denisi> Cool
<Denisi> !ops
<Denisi> Dang
<Denisi> Well anyways
<Denisi> Long story shot
<Denisi> Short*
<Denisi> He qas black
<Denisi> And he pulled the race card
<RA3OR> m'kay
<Denisi> So he was found not guilty
<krytarik> Denisi: This is Ubuntu support..
<Denisi> Oh
<Denisi> I thought it was for general support
<RA3OR> he dang messed up
<Denisi> With like anxiety
<Denisi> And depression
<krytarik> Nooope!
<Denisi> Hey are you that one fucking cunt who banned me
<Denisi> In another channel
<RA3OR> :o
<Denisi> Fuck you
<RA3OR> what a mouth
<Denisi> I hate u
<Denisi> So much
<RA3OR> right now?
<Denisi> Whiny lil bitch
<jdr> who comes here and starts drama in a linux channel?
<Denisi> Im not
<Denisi> U r
<RA3OR> Denisi ofc
<Denisi> Im from 8chan
<Denisi> Land of the free
<Denisi> Home of the free
 * RA3OR everybody points at Denisi
<krytarik> Denisi: Do you mind to stop this?
<Denisi> But why
<RA3OR> clearly, you didnt have a Prescott to keep u warm
<Denisi> 🍤
<RA3OR> we all wanna ban you, Denisi
<Denisi> ;-;
<Denisi> Thats homophobic
<RA3OR> m'kay, im busy
<Denisi> Alright baby
<Denisi> Have fun ♡
<jdr> We need a crowd banning option.
<jdr> X amount of people !ban user, and they get a temporary 20 minute ban
<BillD73> i put it on ignore
<jdr> That works too Bill
<BillD73> stiltzkin: anything new?
<stiltzkin> @BillD73, I'm out of leads here :/
<BillD73> did you try that grub edit?
<stiltzkin> I have not yet but I will
<bz-> hi, i am attempting to install mysql server 5.7 on ubuntu 17.10, and i get the following error
<bz-> mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.7; however:
<bz->   Package mysql-server-5.7 is not configured yet.
<bz-> any idea what this may relate to? the mysql guys told me it's ubuntu related...
<jdr> Is mysql-server already installed?
<bz-> no
<bz-> but
<bz-> i had mariadb installed, and i uninstalled it
<bz-> then attempted to install mysql
<bz-> and get the error all the time
<jdr> with just mysql?
<bz-> yes
<jdr> what does dmesg | grep mysql show
<bz-> nothing
<BillD73> are pretty much all distro migrating to MariaDB due to ORacle buying mysql?
<jdr> what about dpkg -l | grep mysql
<kk4ewt> BillD73,  yes
<bz-> jdr: it lists a number of packages, however, i had previously removed them, and i think my very last command to attempt to install mysql-server caused those to show again...
<jdr> purge that package
<bz-> ok
<bz-> done
<bz-> my current running attempt is to use the directions from here
<jdr> now dpkg -l | grep mysql
<bz-> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/#repo-qp-apt-install-from-source
<bz-> ok
<bz-> shows nothing now
<jdr> will mktemp -d create a temp directory for you
<jdr> do a apt update
<jdr> apt upgrade
<jdr> and then apt-cache search mysql
<bz-> ok
<jdr> apt install mysql-server-5.7
<bz-> apt-cache search mysql comes up with a number of stuff
<bz-> ok
<bz-> yeah...
<bz-> vr/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst: line 143: /usr/share/mysql-common/configure-symlinks: No such file or directory
<bz-> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):
<bz->  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<bz-> i had previously gotten that error also
<jdr> open that mysql-server-5.7.postinst file
<jdr> comment line 143 out, the one that has the configure-symlinks line it it
<bz-> ok
<pZombie> hello friends
<jdr> and then apt-remove mysql-server-5.7
<jdr> and also dpkg -l | grep maria
<bz-> ii  mysql-common                               10.1.26+maria-1~yakkety                      all          MariaDB database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf)
<jdr> what is that from
<bz-> no idea
<bz-> remove it?
<jdr> no what command
<pZombie> I used the startup disk creator in ubuntu on a 8.04 ubuntu ISO file to get it onto a usb hdd. qemu -cdrom /dev/sdb boots just fine. However, using the usb hdd  on a laptop, i get "non-system disk or disk error"   Anyone know why? Other ISOs do work using the same method
<bz-> dpkg -l | grep maria
<Ben64> bz-: yakkety?
<jdr> apt-remove mysql-common
<Ben64> you said you were on 17.10
<bz-> oh oops
<bz-> my laptop is
<bz-> this is a cloud server
<bz-> sorry, got them mixed up
<Ben64> yakkety lost support in July
<Ben64> you need to upgrade it
<bz-> ok
<bz-> shall do
<bz-> it's a digital ocean droplet
<lotuspsychje> !8.04 | pZombie
<ubottu> pZombie: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See https://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<lotuspsychje> pZombie: long end of life
<pZombie> lotuspsychje, yes, but this startup disk creator was used in 17.10, and i am asking about why it did not work
<jdr> bz-, did you remove mysql-common
<bz-> yes
<jdr> now dpkg -l | mysql
<bz-> by the way, the droplet is 17.10; however, that comment for maria db being yakkety apparently was related to the mariadb version that had been installed...
<bz-> ok
<jdr> dpkg -l | grep maria
<bz-> both lists nothing
<jdr> now see if apt install mysql-server-5.7
<jdr> wait
<jdr> do you have a /etc/mysql
<bz-> no i don't
<jdr> ok
<jdr> then apt install
<bz->  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bz-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bz->  mysql-server-5.7
<bz-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bz-> yikes.
<jdr> ?
<bz-> well...error.
<jdr> what does /var/log/dpkg.log say in regards to it
<bz-> 2018-03-01 05:00:06 status half-configured mysql-server-5.7:amd64 5.7.21-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<jdr> dpkg --configure -a
<bz-> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):
<bz->  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bz-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bz->  mysql-server-5.7
<jdr> apt-get install --fix-broken
<bz-> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):
<bz->  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bz-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bz->  mysql-server-5.7
<bz-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jdr> apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.7
<bz->  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.7; however:
<bz->   Package mysql-server-5.7 is not configured yet.
<bz-> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure):
<bz->  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bz-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bz->  mysql-server-5.7
<bz->  mysql-server
<bz-> sorry..
<bz-> so are all options exhausted?
<jdr> lets try a few more i just googled
<bz-> ok, thank you
<jdr> apt-get --auto-remove purge mysql\*
<jdr> apt-get -f install
<jdr> apt-get --auto-remove purge mysql\*
<bz-> ok
<jdr> rm -rf /etc/mysql* /var/lib/mysql* /usr/share/mysql*
<jdr> apt-get clean
<jdr> updatedb
<jdr> and then see if locate mysql prints anything
<bz-> just a bunch of files in /var/crash/mysql-5.7-5.7.21/...
<jdr> try apt-get install mysql-server mysql-server-5.7
<jdr> after that im done
<jdr> did mktemp -d allow you to make a directory ?
<bz-> yes
<bz-> and by the way, error.... mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.7
<bz-> i guess i need to kill this droplet, and create a new one, with assets lost.
<bz-> weird.
<jdr> yah
<bz-> thank you very much
<bz-> for the help.
<jdr> sorry couldnt fix the problem
<bz-> np..
<herekun> bz-: jdr: rockcrawler: platvoeten: can anyone to help me with my storage?
<jdr> bahaha
<jdr> i installed mariadb-server
<jdr> removed it
<jdr> and then installed mysql-server....or tried too. Same error
<bz-> yep. see..
<bz-> really really weird
<jdr> hey
<jdr> mine said if i want to downgrade, remove /var/lib/mysql/debian*-flag
<bz-> mine too
<bz-> i actually ended up just reinstalling mariadb
<jdr> di you remove it
<bz-> and then removing it
<bz-> then removing that flag file
<bz-> and attempting to reinstall mysql; however, same issue
<bz-> mind boggling
<bz-> the reason i wanted to get on mysql and off mariadb, is due to the apparent ability of mysql having a function called ST_Distance_Sphere for the purpose of calculating distance using long/lat with spatial indexing; it appears mariadb does not have this capability (function)
<bz-> anyway..
<marrygrim> hello everyone.
<lotuspsychje> welcome marrygrim how can we help
<herekun> lotuspsychje:  marrygrim: hello! can you help me?
<marrygrim> I was looking for a buddy to talk to.
<herekun> help me, please. I have home storage with my gay & furry porn, and I want to have best perfomance on it. now I use 4 3Par's with totaly 200Tb of space. I use ocfs2 and FC fabric to connect my home computers to it.
<herekun> I use thunderblot to    PCI-e     adapted with fibr
<herekun> echannel card to delivery my gay porn to my macbook pro. I use SAN on FC on Silkworms 200E as SAN-core; But now I think, that I need to move to Ceph on ZFS to best mobility and my integrity. I want to use "proxy" servers with FC connection to SAN and ethernet and infiniband connection to my LAN.
<herekun> I think, that I can migrate my gay & furry porn to new FS over restore from tape LTO-6 backup. but it is a lot of work to do it. on my place what did you with your's gay furry porn storages? migrate from cluster FS to distributed FS or not?
<marrygrim> 1. I have not been in this irc channel for some time and i FEel as if I need to be here. There is so much to relearn.
<marrygrim> herekun, !!!!!
<herekun> marrygrim: ?????
<marrygrim> 200TB ???
<marrygrim> hahah
<lotuspsychje> !ot | marrygrim
<ubottu> marrygrim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> herekun: only ubuntu support here
<marrygrim> I think herekun  is asking an honest but strange question, lol so how to move 200TB of his storages.
<herekun> lotuspsychje: i use ubuntu as primary system. even on my macbook (to support ocfs2)
<herekun> marrygrim: not how. but to which arhitecture?
<marrygrim> lotuspsychje,  dont !ot me, so you can throw the book at me less then % mins here as a cheap response, unless your a AI bot...
<herekun> marrygrim: and what is stange in my question?
<unicornjedi> hello, I recently upgraded to ubuntu 17.10 and I am having random system freezes... Like my keyboard and mouse don't work and my screen is frozen as well
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | herekun
<ubottu> herekun: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<marrygrim> I can fix this better over discord. pm me please if you want help.
<marrygrim> herekun,
<herekun> marrygrim: em. I don't use discord. why you cannot write here?
<marrygrim> trying to troll the channel herekun
<marrygrim> so what is a hwb kernal?
<rekun> marrygrim: i'm here.
<marrygrim> I saw this in the newer installs on the server side
<marrygrim> is this on the desktop too?
<lotuspsychje> marrygrim: only ubuntu support here please
<kitkatz0013> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> marrygrim: for chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<marrygrim> >:(
<unicornjedi> but I have ubuntu desktop :(
<marrygrim> lotuspsychje,  you getting frustrating to talk to.  I just asked you a ubuntu support question about kernals.
<rekun> unicornjedi: and i have! how did you store your gay furry porn ? you SAN or NAS?
<rekun> *uses
<unicornjedi> rekun: say wuhh.. I use samba like a newb
<segersjerry> hahhahhahaha
<marrygrim> whas s san?
<segersjerry> unicornjedi, non-native speaker, I'm guessing.
<unicornjedi> segersjerry: I speak english but my linguistics are poor.
<unicornjedi> lol
<unicornjedi> how do I stop the freezes plz halp, I have my log's open yo
<segersjerry> unicornjedi, he used inference that you had a collection of gay furry porn. All given answers imply that he was correct. For example, "Have you stopped beating your wife?"
<unicornjedi> I don't watch gay furry porn. I watch straight furry porn. rude!
<nacc> marrygrim: hwe, you mean?
<nacc> unicornjedi: segersjerry: please stop.
<el> lets go back to on topic discussions shall we
<segersjerry> k
<unicornjedi> nacc: plz halp...
<nacc> unicornjedi: if it's quick, i can try; but i'm past my end-of-day
<marrygrim> nacc yes. what is it. i read already but i dont fully understad it.
<nacc> !hwe | marrygrim
<ubottu> marrygrim: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> marrygrim: it's effecitvley a backport of the newer kernel and X from the later releases to the LTS
<garando> hi for all!
<marrygrim> nacc, thanks whats  a back ort?
<marrygrim> port
<nacc> marrygrim: a backport is taking a version of something and making it available on an older release
<marrygrim> nacc,  oh ok ! i think i better understand.
<marrygrim> what is X support mean?
<marrygrim> nacc,
<nacc> marrygrim: X is the windowing system (graphics)
<marrygrim> oh ok,
<marrygrim> nacc,
<MeaCulpa> could someone run that apt-get --fixbroken syntax by for me please
<MeaCulpa> or am I right
<marrygrim> sudo apt-get -f install
<MeaCulpa> marrygrim, was that for me?
<marrygrim> yes
<MeaCulpa> thanks :)
<marrygrim> going for a reboot.
<kitkatz0013> Hello?
<kitkatz0013> Is literally anybody using this?
<MeaCulpa> yep
<MeaCulpa> I think it's only a ubuntu topics channel
<kitkatz0013> Well I'll be damned
<MeaCulpa> not chit chat :)
<kitkatz0013> I tried joining a bunch of different lobbies but didn't seem like any were active
<MeaCulpa> means if you're in here your systems working so nothing to say
<MeaCulpa> I can't even enter text in #html for some reason and I've yet to manage it
<MeaCulpa> I think it's very late for most of the folk in here
<kitkatz0013> It's almost 1:30AM here
<MeaCulpa> are you in US?
<unicornjedi> nacc: so you said you can hook me upppp
<kitkatz0013> Yup
<MeaCulpa> <Australia
<kitkatz0013> What time is it there?
<MeaCulpa> 17;15
<kitkatz0013> What am I doing with my life?
<kitkatz0013> pffft
<MeaCulpa> Same as me :P
<aaronstone386> i have gnome installed do you know how to get the gui what i had before with all the boxes on the left can i in stall it
<MeaCulpa> you could try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unicornjedi> soo... how do I figure out what's making my system freeze? Like the screen freezes along with my mouse and keyboard
<aaronstone386> ok
<lotuspsychje> guys stick to ubuntu support
<MeaCulpa> no guarantees
<lotuspsychje> no chitchat here
<unicornjedi> I need a supporter though
<unicornjedi> plz support this poor boi
<kitkatz0013> Do you have any additional drivers you could install?
<aaronstone386> do i neet to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or no?
<MeaCulpa> yep
<unicornjedi> aaronstone386: me?
<lotuspsychje> unicornjedi: please dont flood for help
<MeaCulpa> sort of goes without saying
<aaronstone386> metaculpa
<aaronstone386> yes ok let me try
<MeaCulpa> aaronstone386, it's sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kitkatz0013> Why does Linux hate Broadcom drivers so much?
<MeaCulpa> try googling it or duckduckgo
<MeaCulpa> works for me
<aaronstone386> i have a broadcom driver ubuntu woulnt work on it i had to get linux mint and 32 bit and xfce i called the computer company and they told me which linux to install the procesor in a 32 bit system is 64 bit but it wont run the 64 bit
<MeaCulpa> is it a 64bit computer?
<aaronstone386>    │   │ A display manager is a program that provides graphical login              │   │ capabilities for the X Window System.                                     │   │                                                                           │   │ Only one display manager can manage a given X server, but multiple        │   │ display manager packages are installed. Please select which display       │   │ 
<kitkatz0013> I'd use Ubuntu 16.04 if I were you
<MeaCulpa> yep good plan
<aaronstone386> gdm3 or lightdm?
<aaronstone386> no i have another computer with broadcom
<MeaCulpa> there is a budgie desktop thats quite nice you can google where to download and how
<MeaCulpa> you have to add a repository but the instructions are all there
<aaronstone386> ok its saying gdm3 or lightdm is the lightdm what im installing?
<kitkatz0013> gdm3
<MeaCulpa> just google "install budgie desktop on ubuntu"
<aaronstone386>  and is the gdme the gnome?
<aaronstone386> gdm3?
<MeaCulpa> I'm not sure
<aaronstone386> ok
<MeaCulpa> I use the unity one
<kitkatz0013> when I chose lightdm switching to gnome it screwed up my whole desktop
<MeaCulpa> it comes with 16.04 and its good
<kitkatz0013> Unity is honestly underrated
<MeaCulpa> 16.04 has the best support
<aaronstone386> it completley says configuring lightdm so i will pick that after i used install ubuntu-desktop[
<MeaCulpa> I prefer unity but I don't know about a how to install location
<MeaCulpa> thats why I suggested budgie
<MeaCulpa> I guess it depends how far you've gone with your current distro
<MeaCulpa> you'll be able to switch desktops if you have more than one when you log in
<aaronstone386> ive never used budgie or unity
<kitkatz0013> Unity is the best bet
<MeaCulpa> I think you'll prefer unity
<kitkatz0013> Most support
<aaronstone386> i guess what i was trying to ask was how to find lightdm
<aaronstone386> its literally install ubuntu-desktop
<aaronstone386> but have you ever tried linux-cinnamon its fairly good would i beable to install cinnamon on ubuntu?
<aaronstone386> without linux mint?
<kitkatz0013> Linux Mint is great and all
<MeaCulpa> I can't say for sure but linux is linux
<kitkatz0013> But in my opinion Ubuntu as an operating system "just works"
<MeaCulpa> no harm trying
<MeaCulpa> I agree kitkat
<aaronstone386> i know the two systems use the same distros
<kitkatz0013> Like literally the only distro I could get to use my Broadcom hardware was 16.04
<MeaCulpa> what version do you have aaronstone386
<kitkatz0013> and I tried like 10 distros
<MeaCulpa> I've updated my kernel with no problems at all
<MeaCulpa> so most things must be compatible on linux
<aaronstone386> i would have ubuntu on this other broadcom system but it dosent work its not compatible neither does the windows that came with it neither does a dual boot the opnly thing i can do is linux-mint
<kitkatz0013> Wot?
<MeaCulpa> what sort of computer aaron
<MeaCulpa> is it old?
<MeaCulpa> like 32 bit
<aaronstone386> but th e mint has the programs the wifi on it i had to mod it before to use the wifi i was running ubuntu i got i t modded them it crashed the compuetr company said xfce would be best on a 32 bit
<MeaCulpa> or is that 386 a hint :)
<kitkatz0013> You could try a lightweight distro
<MeaCulpa> I can remember paying 1500 bucks for a 486sx motherboard and drooling lol
<aaronstone386> lol
<aaronstone386> nbo because steam even works right now and im runing sonic the hedehog right now so im not
<MeaCulpa> used to only take five minutes to open M$ works
<aaronstone386> so the downloading is over im gonna sign out and back in
<MeaCulpa> ok good luck
<kitkatz0013> Good luck
<MeaCulpa> snap
<kitkatz0013> crackle and pop
<kitkatz0013> reminds me I need to get Steam too
<MeaCulpa> snap is quite a handy installer if you've got the room on disk too
<MeaCulpa> Steam?
<aaronstone386> the computer is a dell latitude d630
<aaronstone386> yes
<aaronstone386> i even got steam working on it now
<kitkatz0013> Wait
<MeaCulpa> not so primitive then
<kitkatz0013> You're gonna use Steam on the Dell?
<kitkatz0013> I mean I can't judge I'm literally installing it on my Mac so
<MeaCulpa> what is Steam, excuse my ignorance
<kitkatz0013> touche
<kitkatz0013> It's a game client
<MeaCulpa> ohh
<Laconic> It should be fine to buy a soldering iron that says "lead free" if I intend to use it with led solder... right?
<MeaCulpa> I use ubuntu in virtualbox on my mac, but presently using an acer laptop
<MeaCulpa> I've almost converted completely to ubuntu but steve jobs has me by the short and curlies for this and that
<MeaCulpa> using my phone with the computer for instance
<kitkatz0013> I told myself using my iPhone with my Mac was the most amazing thing
<MeaCulpa> dropbox gets around most of that
<kitkatz0013> Then I remembered botnet
<kitkatz0013> Privacy is king round these parts
<MeaCulpa> is that a good thing
<MeaCulpa> yeah I agree
<aaronstone386_> ok
<aaronstone386_> im back
<MeaCulpa> I almost go ballistic with mum's windows box and the commercialism
<kitkatz0013> Aaron what even
<aaronstone386_> yeah so it had about 15 different os before the computer company suggested the linux-mint
<MeaCulpa> did you get your graphics aaron
<aaronstone386_> yes thank you
<MeaCulpa> cool
<kitkatz0013> The Dell has dedicated graphics?
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-desktop is the unity one apparently
<aaronstone386_> oh yeah but its not nvidia ]
<kitkatz0013> See I thought so
<aaronstone386_> its a notebook
<MeaCulpa> I'm on amd
<MeaCulpa> built in graphics I think
<aaronstone386_> this computer im on is a laptop and it is a 18.5" screen and ablu-rayplayer/computer
<MeaCulpa> nice one
<MeaCulpa> too expensive for me :)
<aaronstone386_> i didnt know it was a blu-ray player for a long time :)
<MeaCulpa> I don't think I've ever seen blu ray in action
<aaronstone386_> so what other graphics did you want me to try meaculpa
<MeaCulpa> addicted to the internet for everything
<MeaCulpa> I was suggesting budgie
<MeaCulpa> but I think unity is better myself
<aaronstone386_> its good it has 16 mb memory i upgraded it new laptops probly have more
<MeaCulpa> I have both installed
<kitkatz0013> I think Gnome is ubuntu-desktop-gnome?
<kitkatz0013> I dunno
<MeaCulpa> a matter of taste I guess
<aaronstone386_> it has two disc slots im running ubuntu on the second
<MeaCulpa> you have windows installed too?
<kitkatz0013> Oh good I thought I lost you guys for a second
<aaronstone386_> i was running it on the first but i was to new to installing linux and it was shot  out so i just deleted the parititions
<kitkatz0013> Eesh
<MeaCulpa> I've heard rumours that ubuntu peeks over your shoulder when on the computer
<MeaCulpa> doesn't really bother me
<kitkatz0013> I heard the Amazon app is botnet
<MeaCulpa> they collaborate I heard
<MeaCulpa> amazon and ubuntu
<kitkatz0013> Same here
<aaronstone386_> steve jobs taught me linux on a 386 he would tell me wat to spell in the bow he had a 3.5" and a 5" disc drive on a hewlet packard with ubuntu wich he supported himself i also worked on apple2e with him for 8 years well first it was apple 2 then plus then apple 2 e we had tellcom on it and and apple 2 server in a lab at my primary school in N california 100 miles away from apple headquarters
<MeaCulpa> I watched some interesting interviews with linus torvalds on youtube yesterday
<MeaCulpa> he seems a nice enough regular guy
<aaronstone386_> ok i already got nome is the budgie command?
<MeaCulpa> he says he hates graphical
<kitkatz0013> Should we open up a private chat?
<rahul12789> #yocto
<kitkatz0013> Wot?
<aaronstone386_> yeah invite me and meaculpa
<shiroininja> aw,  there goes my entertainment.
<shiroininja> lol
<aaronstone386_> we invented ios!!
<aaronstone386_> we also invented messanger in the apple
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<aaronstone386_> so what is the command for unity and budgie?
<aaronstone386_> how can i remove the gnome graphics?
<aaronstone386> wow this works great its still as choppy as before
<aaronstone386> the backround is black now its telling me to kill all natilus...
<ConsoleFx> I've been trying to run flash contents on firefox (ubuntu 17.10). Installed flashplugin-installer and found "/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so" is also present. Still I am unable to play flash based contents (e.g.: Amazon Music)
<ConsoleFx> Any pointers, where I might be missing the direction?
<baba_> flash player still works in linux?
<ConsoleFx> baba_, Well many have blocked its usage at the first place but you can enable it as an on-demand basis
<BMXfce> Installing .deb from terminal hangs, on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I've read the forums on this topic and still have the same result. I did try gdebi as suggested in one post and have a Traceback.(?) All prior attempts resulted in closing the terminal and having to remove a lock on dpkg. Here is the result: https://gist.github.com/brads-git/24e4cad171406fb44477d144da00d800 Any ideas?
<baba_> thank you
<ConsoleFx> Shall I try installing pepperflash plugin?
<ConsoleFx> package name: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<baba_> what is ##ubuntu...is that for off-topic?
<MeaCulpa> baba, there's one way to find out :)
<MeaCulpa> join and ask
<baba_> thank you
<MeaCulpa> np
<hateball> ConsoleFx: pepperflash is for chromium
<hateball> ConsoleFx: most browsers have made flash click-to-run, but that doesnt work with all sites, so you might need to whitelist them pre-emptively
<MeaCulpa> firefox is set to ask when I wish to use flash
<MeaCulpa> you may find a way to enable it in preferences
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, yea I enabled the option to play flash contents. There are 2 options (Always activate // Always ask before playing)
<ConsoleFx> I chose the second option though
<MeaCulpa> still not working?? hmmm
<MeaCulpa> yeah that works for me
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, aah okay
<ConsoleFx> :s
<MeaCulpa> are you on 17.10?
<ConsoleFx> yeah Its 17.10
<ConsoleFx> I never had issues with 16 LTS though :s
<MeaCulpa> I think 16.04 is a much more stable platform personally
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, Can't agree more on this. Its true
<ConsoleFx> 16 was faar better
<MeaCulpa> nods
<MeaCulpa> I had 17.10 and went back
<MeaCulpa> no probs if you know where the stuff you want is to back up
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, yea I am surely gonna do that. Its hard to handle 17 with so much of unstability
<MeaCulpa> I do wish I'd installed ubuntu server straight up though
<ConsoleFx> Too much unstable compared to 16
<MeaCulpa> lots of messing around if you don't
<baba_> 17 is sluggish
<MeaCulpa> and you get better answers for 16.04 problems
<ConsoleFx> its not limited to this flash issue though. I have been ubuntu user since a decade but never faced these much of issues earlier.
<MeaCulpa> I just keep an eye on the new kernels and update as soon as they get marked stable
<ConsoleFx> Most importantly its gfx sucks to the core. Pages scroll like tortoise though I have an nvidia 1gb dedicated graphics plus 32gb RAM!!
<ConsoleFx> Its too much
<MeaCulpa> I had all sorts of bother myself with bluetooth etc on 17.10
<ConsoleFx> I've kernel 4.13.0-36-generic though
<MeaCulpa> I have 1.15 something and its fine
<MeaCulpa> 4.15 rather
<ConsoleFx> Aah okay
<MeaCulpa> is -uname the command to check it?
<ConsoleFx> yep
<ConsoleFx> uname -a is more verbose
<ConsoleFx> otherwise uname -r is enough generally
<MeaCulpa> 15.0-041500rc9-generic yep
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> with a 4 in front, I didn't know the terminal window was dragged off screen a little
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, hehe :P
<MeaCulpa> it doesn't hurt to try the new kernels, you can always use grub to boot into an earlier one
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, looks like thats the last resort left
<ConsoleFx> else I would happily fall back to 16 and it would be once for all
<MeaCulpa> I recommend trying it
<ConsoleFx> not sure why the hell I tried upgrading
<MeaCulpa> try updating the kernel
<MeaCulpa> I can't remember the name of the site but you can google it
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<MeaCulpa> heaps of kernels there
<MeaCulpa> I have very few issues with useability
<MeaCulpa> I sudo apt update every day
<MeaCulpa> so long as you check the upgradables in case you don't want something its good practice
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, looks like I have the latest kernel patch though
<MeaCulpa> can anyone tell me if "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/polaris11_me_2.bin for module amdgpu
<MeaCulpa> is an issue I need to address?
<MeaCulpa> system seems fine but on updating I get that line many times
<ConsoleFx> Any idea which would be a latest stable kernel version for 17.10?
<MeaCulpa> they have comments on the site I think ConsoleFx
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic artful
<MeaCulpa> if they say its stable it generally is
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.36.38 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ducasse> ConsoleFx: ^^
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> by the way, if anyone is interested, I did find a webcam that works perfectly on ubuntu 17.10. Logitech C920, has microphone integrated (which works perfectly too, in combo with the webcam). Highly recommended if you are looking for a USB webcam
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> It's a high quality webcam (1080p), so not for everyone. I was looking for a good quality because I live on the other side of the world and want nice video with family calls :P
<ConsoleFx> hmmm okay
<MeaCulpa> I'd hate to let my family know the horrible truth
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> what truth?
<MeaCulpa> what I look like after years of neglect lol
<MeaCulpa> still I agree a good webcam is a must have
<MeaCulpa> I bought a $4.99 smart watch and was bitterly disappointed with the camera performance
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> LOL
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I have a good laptop camera but it's on the side, and it's hard for both of us to fit
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> not to mention the microphone pain
<ConsoleFx> https://www.kernel.org/ it says 4.15.7 is a stable one. Probably I should upgrade to this version then!
<MeaCulpa> tells the time ok if you don't mind charging up a watch every night
<MeaCulpa> ooh ooh I can update again, I would go for it ConsoleFx
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> this one has definitely paid itself back with the "hassle removal"
<MeaCulpa> you can hold down shift while you boot up to get grub and use your old kernel if its no good
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> you can hold shift on your watch? XD
<MeaCulpa> or maybe its esc now one or the other
<MeaCulpa> my watch has gone to one of the grandkids lol
<MeaCulpa> lucky boy
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, yeah :) lets see ifupgrading kernel solves the crazy issues
<MeaCulpa> no harm in trying :)
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, absolutely ;)
<MeaCulpa> just don't let the smoke out of the box
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, haha
<ConsoleFx> time to reboot .. Hope I am safe lol
<MeaCulpa> good luck
<MeaCulpa> see you
 * ConsoleFx will be back in a moment
<MeaCulpa> wb
<MeaCulpa> seems to work
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, hehe thanks ;)
<ConsoleFx> yeah the update worked safely ;)
<MeaCulpa> I got that tip on Lynda.com
<ConsoleFx> Gfx still *** sucks LOL
<MeaCulpa> grrrr
<MeaCulpa> bummer
<ConsoleFx> dono why this major issue is still un-noticed!! Grrrr
<ConsoleFx> nobody cares it seems :P
<MeaCulpa> what is the issue?
<PaulePanter> Hi. With Ubuntu 16.04.3, should holding the meta/Windows key (Super_L in xev) still show the help/shortcut overlay?
<unicornjedi> hello again
<MeaCulpa> try pressing it
<EriC^^> PaulePanter: yes
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, lets say you open any webpage via (chrome/firefox), the moment you scroll the page , the page would be scrolled after 1 sec duration haha
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ConsoleFx> so basically not a smooth scrolling experience at all
<MeaCulpa> thats annoying
<ConsoleFx> Yeah man!
<MeaCulpa> what about clicking in the scroll bar?
<ConsoleFx> Too much
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: Understood. It doesn’t work then on the Dell XPS 13 9370 shipped with Ubuntu (adapted by Dell I guess).
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, same. Makes 0 difference at all
<MeaCulpa> ding dong dell
<EriC^^> PaulePanter: does xev register it?
<koenraad> hi all someone can help me to install grub-uboot on a raspberry pi with utbuntu-mate installed on sd card?
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, the scroll works pretty well in terminal though ;)
<ConsoleFx> that doesnt help much anyways at the EOD
<MeaCulpa> Seems like a lot of bugs with dell and ubuntu, they must have a deal with bill gates
<MeaCulpa> wouldn't surprise me
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: Yes, Super_L.
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, LOLz
<EriC^^> PaulePanter: anything in settings > keyboard shortcuts
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: I have to check. I’ll report back in 30 minutes.
<EriC^^> ok
<ConsoleFx> PaulePanter, I feel there is an option which could help you tweak the Super-L key combo
<ConsoleFx> As EriC^^ said, you can check the keyboard settings page
<ybaumy> hi. i have a strange problem. i configured ipv4 address and the address is reachable in internet. then i add my ipv6 address but the state is always down no matter what i do. this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HpWTXF7rDF/ is after the boot. no carrier and state down
<ybaumy> any ideas? need more information -> ask
<MeaCulpa> maybe the router is no good ybaumy...
<ybaumy> MeaCulpa: strange thing is that the global address is not set. if i dont specify any link local address then no ipv6 is even configured
<ybaumy> MeaCulpa: can that be that the switchport doesnt support ipv6?
<MeaCulpa> maybe
<ybaumy> MeaCulpa: but on my eth0 everythings just fine. global/link local all there
<MeaCulpa> can you try bypassing it
<MeaCulpa> I'm really more a hardware person than software
<MeaCulpa> so I tend to look there
<akik> ybaumy: do you get the ipv6 service from your own isp?
<ybaumy> MeaCulpa: ok the server is at my provider so i have no chance in changing switch port easily
<MeaCulpa> yep
<ybaumy> akik: i got a /56 from my server provider
<ybaumy> akik: its native not tunneled
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: I got access to the device earlier. I do not find the entry for showing the overlay.
<akik> ybaumy: ping6 doesn't work at all?
<PaulePanter> Do you know under what section it should be?
<unicornjedi> can someone help me figure out what is causing ubuntu to randomly freeze up? The screen freezes along with the keyboard and mouse
<ybaumy> akik: ping6 works with eth0 and my main address. but the second interface wont be configured somehow
<hateball> unicornjedi: check dmesg and ~/.xsession-errors, sounds like gpu driver bug to me
<MeaCulpa> ybaumy you could look here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPv6
<unicornjedi> hateball: whoa, this log is huuuuuuuge
<unicornjedi> hateball: what am I looking for in the ~/.xsession-errors log?
<ybaumy> MeaCulpa: would that change something if i would use dhcp on my own box and not static ip?
<MeaCulpa> I really don't know
<MeaCulpa> sorry
<ybaumy> no problem
<hateball> unicornjedi: well, anything that looks like an obvious error :D
<akik> ybaumy: i don't have native ipv6, but a tunnel from tunnelbroker.net
<hateball> !paste | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MeaCulpa> seems like an issue with dhclient.conf
<EriC^^> PaulePanter: doesn't seem to be anywhere, does "super + a" open the applications menu and stuff?
<ybaumy> akik: well i had that before too but not on that server. this one is new
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: Found it under *Starter* (German): Key to display HUD: Alt L
<unicornjedi> hateball: https://pastebin.com/SqXWNiad
<dingir_> hi
<dingir_> with what program can i monitor traffic on eth0
<hateball> dingir_: depends in what detail you want, iftop is one way
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: So Dell seems to have adapted it to not confuse converters from Microsoft Windows. I do not think that’s good though. But what can you do.
<PaulePanter> EriC^^: Thank you for your help.
<hateball> unicornjedi: nothing out of the ordinary at a glance. I should note I know very little about AMD tho
<hateball> unicornjedi: what you could try is changing the opengl level used for compositing in kwin
<unicornjedi> hateball: I am using like an old 3xxxx radeon HD graphics card with opengl 3.1
<meteorx> hello
<unicornjedi> hateball: thank you for the suggestion :)
<dingir_> thanks
<ybaumy> akik: i opened up a ticket with my hosting provider in order to figure if there is a probem with the switch pport or anything else
<zhangwei> anyone?
<rows> hi
<rows> 第一次使用unbuntu
<ducasse> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rows> 哦
<pagios> hello all, does anyone know of a good reliable digital signare software?
<pagios> hello all, does anyone know of a good reliable free  digital signage software?
<ybaumy> pagios: pgg?
<pagios> whats pgg?
<ybaumy> https://www.openpgp.org/
<hateball> unicornjedi: I suppose you could try switching to opengl 2.0 in kwin, see if that makes it behave nicer
<pagios> any recommened digital media signage software opensource project supporting chromecast as a client to stream content to tvs?
<birgersp> pagios: I'm interested in that aswell. Would appreciate it if you say which one you find =)
<MessiahT> LASTLOG
<birgersp> I'd like to file an issue (feature request) with Ubuntu. Couldn't figure out how to properly do it, since the issue is somewhat in a "gray area".
<birgersp> Nautilus file browser has replaced type-head find with searching, which renders it completely and utterly unusable for me.
<birgersp> I've tried to file an issue with Nautilus, asking them to please re-implement type-ahead find but they wouldn't hear it
<nino15> irc.explosionirc.org
<ducasse> birgersp: if the nautilus devs won't implement it, there's not much to do. the ubuntu devs certainly don't want to add more ubuntu-specific patches.
<birgersp> It's baffling to me, how the Nautilus devs claw unto the idiotic decision to remove type-ahead find.
<ducasse> birgersp: the gnome devs are well-known for removing stuff users want, so nothing new there. not an ubuntu issue, unfortunately.
<Triffid_Hunter> yeah that's why I went to kde years and years ago and never looked back
<willc> So I think I completely fubard stuff attempting to get a remote display working through ssh. enabled this and that and before long, I get "cannot open display" until I run a bunch of stuff. startlxde-pi for example
<willc> else it is non-stop, can't load idle3 from terminal because of display errors.
<willc> is there a way to revert settings?
<holden87> hi
<holden87> anyone running 18.04 already?
<holden87> is it somewhat safe to install already?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | holden87
<ubottu> holden87: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lcb> Hi. Could you please give me a suggestion of a good slideshow with photo | video | audio |text capabilities, please..
<lcb> I mean an application, of course :)
<jink> lcb: I suppose OpenOffice should be able to do that?  Donno, realy.
<jink> really*
<birgersp> (wrt Gnome) currently, Nautilus is the only problem I'm having with Gnome. Anyways, thanks for letting me vent
<lcb> jink, what I have to do today it's one of more that 200 photos and several video clips and LibreOffice Impress it's kind oh hard for a first timer.
<lcb> *more than 200 photos*
<lcb> jink: thanks anyway :) :)
<energizer> alright so my computer is playing a sound every few seconds irregularly, sounds like a piano key alert
<energizer> nothing shows up in pulseaudio
<energizer> , on the playback tab
<energizer> but i see it playing on the Output Devices tab
<energizer> i have literally no idea what is happening
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm attempting to learn the commands md5sum and sha256sum.
<Richard_Cavell> As I understand it, when I download a file off the Internet that has a corresponding .md5 or .sha256 file, I can check that it's downloaded correctly.
<Richard_Cavell> And I will use whichever program the file server has a hash of.
<Richard_Cavell> Does that sound right?
<frostschutz> Richard_Cavell, sure... as long as that file has a specific filename you didn't change, you can use md5sum --check md5sumfile and it will tell you whether the file is OK or not
<frostschutz> Richard_Cavell, if you don't have a file with the hash sum, googling for the md5sum (or sha1sum, sha256sum) usually also finds a result for known hash sums
<holden87> ducasse: nobody's answering, and before downloading media i would like to ask
<holden87> since the feature freeze is today, i can expect mostly bugfixes until release day, so it should be somewhat stable?
<stalion> how can i install wine on ubuntu 16.04 without errors
<hateball> stalion: sudo apt install wine
<stalion> it gives  The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine : Depends: wine1.6
<stalion> i tried following this guide http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/11/wine-2-21-released-how-to-install-it-via-ppa/. but this also gives error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stalion>  winehq-devel : Depends: wine-devel (= 3.2.0~xenial)
<stalion> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Richard_Cavell> frostschutz, And am I right in thinking that md5 and sha256 are simply two different algorithms for mathematically transposing one source file into a single number?
<hateball> stalion: PPAs are unsupported here. And why are you trying to install the -devel version anyhow? why not just winehq-stable ?
<stalion> i didn't know the difference . sorry for that but now what should i do. i just want to run a couple of windows application on ubuntu and thats why i want to install wine.
<frostschutz> Richard_Cavell, yes, different hash functions
<Richard_Cavell> frostschutz, And is CRC32 also the same sort of thing?  (Although the command doesn't allow you to check)
<frostschutz> Richard_Cavell, yes... one more ancient than the other. it's good enough to check for accidental corruption. not good enough if someone tries to maliciously give you a tampered file, as it's possible to make changes that produce the same hash. if you know more than one hash type for a file, check them both
<Richard_Cavell> frostschutz, I'm not attempting to protect against an expert hacker, I'm just trying to ensure that downloaded files downloaded correctly.
<frostschutz> tha's fine, just thought I'd mention it ;)
<birgersp> What's the easiest way for me to install the version 2.4 OpenCV library? The current version on apt is 3.0
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hateball> stalion: you could have just used the wine version in the ubuntu repos. but now you added the winehq ppa, and if you want to use that I suggest you "sudo apt install winehq-stable"
<hateball> stalion: the -devel is, unsurprisingly, geared towards wine developers
<stalion> but it's giving me error . The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stalion>  winehq-stable : Depends: wine-stable (= 3.0.0~xenial)
<stalion> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Guest90222>  the internet so slow  why?
<Gargravarr> generally China DDoS'ing
<Gargravarr> hi gents, having trouble with Xenial, getting an NMI warning about hard/soft lockup on boot from kworker
<hateball> stalion: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first
<Gargravarr> just after what looks like most of the services have started, the boot hangs, and getting warnings every 20-ish seconds about the lockups
<stalion> still getting the same error
<stalion> hateball: getting same error
<janosch> \join tcs_reach
<xiaomi> hello every
<xiaomi> hello everyone
<evg1790> hey
<xiaomi> exit
<hateball> !paste | stalion can you paste the full output after running your command
<ubottu> stalion can you paste the full output after running your command: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> Gargravarr: can be CPU or BIOS bugs for instance. Is your BIOS updated? Have you install available cpu-microcode?
<stalion> here is the output. https://pastebin.com/YmscvuzE
<hateball> stalion: well, since PPAs are not supported here, I suggest you remove the winehq PPA from your sources, then update and install the version from ubuntu repos
<hateball> stalion: otherwise ask in ##winehq as it's their packages not working
<stalion> should i run sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to do that
<mkvrick> hello
<abinash> hello
<Gargravarr> hateball: yes, BIOS is up to date. i think it did install the microcode too
<mkvrick> i am wondering where the linux builders hangout, which channel ? as in building programs from source.
<mkvrick> hello abinash :)
<Gargravarr> i'll chroot a live session and make sure microcode is installed
<mkvrick> i guess there is no building channel
<hateball> stalion: that's a way, sure
<Gargravarr> mkvrick: there is, for building ubuntu - #ubuntu-dev
<Gargravarr> but for non-specific development, you probably want to search elsewhere, this is kinda Ubuntu-specific :)
<stalion> now running sudo apt install wine-stable gives unable to locate package error
<hateball> stalion: because the ubuntu package is called "wine" only
<mkvrick> i am at a loss of words to use for searching , which is why i came here to ask ... maybe ill google linux dev and see what it says
<mkvrick> thank you for the answer tho Gargravarr
<Gargravarr> mkvrick: do you want to build Ubuntu itself, the Linux kernel or an application?
<hateball> !compile | mkvrick
<ubottu> mkvrick: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<stalion> getting new error , pasted here https://pastebin.com/sR8v49Nx
<Gargravarr> hateball: huh, intel-microcode wasn't installed, trying that now
<mkvrick> well i am trying to build a prog called mkvtoolnix, and then want to build a good tailor made linux kernel, maybe more
<mkvrick> ah, yes, i have been using the gcc, which i did build (compile) myself. because not all pkg's are really up to date, although ubuntu seems to have the best repository
<Gargravarr> you built gcc yourself? sounds like you ought to be running Gentoo ;)
<mkvrick> haha, i thought about gentoo, but it seems if you update one prog, it messes with the stability of the rest
<Gargravarr> no, that's Arch ;)
<ioc_> ubuntu bionic has v19
<Gargravarr> hateball: hasn't helped i'm afraid, gets to the same point in the boot sequence and hangs
<mkvrick> i was using MinGW on windoze, gave error, so i installed Debian, same error, now with Ubuntu, same error .. so i better chat with some builders (develepers) is my guess
<mkvrick> yeah, gcc is not an easy build, i started with v6.3 and latest was 7.2 works very well ! :)
<ioc_> mkvrick, and they have ppa for xenial https://mkvtoolnix.download/downloads.html#ubuntu
<Gargravarr> your best bet is to get in touch with the developers of mkvtoolnix, or try the PPA ioc_ linked
<mkvrick> true, i can download precompiled ver of mkvtoolnix , but then it would not be optimized for my system like the rest of my toolchain
<mkvrick> itis the last link of my toolchain that i have not already built with optimization
<nils_> those "predictable network device names" are quite funny, two of my devices are named rename4 and rename5 ;)
<BitByBit> Hu to all.. I need to install a usb modem driver on ubuntu 16.04 only terminal. Following a guide is said to perform many steps and I think this is concerning kernel features. 1) edit [KERNEL]/drivers/usb/serial/option.c, [KERNEK]/drivers/usb/serial/usb_wwan.c. But I canf locate these files.
<rory> I've got some IRC log files, which for whatever reason, "grep" thinks are binary files, so I need to use "grep -a" every time to search them. Is there some way to strip out the characters causing grep to think it's binary?
<gordonjcp> BitByBit: got a link to the guide?
<nils_> BitByBit, yeah, you'll need to edit the kernel source for that and compile a new kernel.
<mkvrick> thanks guys, hav a good day, bye
<TJ-> rory: I've got a PERL script 'term-strip' I found at  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14684/removing-control-chars-including-console-codes-colours-from-script-output#14707
<BitByBit> gordonjcp, ftp://77.47.193.10/pub/pavlov/Distrib/UnitedHelp/Datasheet/Quectel%20EC20%20-%20Multi-mode%20LTE%20Module/User%20Guide/Quectel_WCDMA%20LTE_Linux_USB_Driver_User_Guide_V1.5.pdf
<TJ-> rory: that might help
<ioc_> rory, change the first non-ascii bytes of the files to ascii with hexadecimal editor like hexedit?
<BitByBit> nils_, this is too far for me.. it took to run buildroot?
<nils_> BitByBit, I don't understand the question.
<Gargravarr> rory: alternatively, use 'strings' to dump all the ASCII to a new file
<Sven_vB> hi! stilly trying to install xenial amd64. now that the casper-rw problem is solved (by using the 16.04 ISO instead of 16.04.3), I get to the stage where usually (with xenial i386) the graphical session would start. instead, my screen flickers in an infinite loop. (black <--> darkgrey yesterday; today I tried with another graphics card so it's black <--> green and yellow stripes.) I guess this is the relevant syslog part.
<Sven_vB> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zWx56PkX3g/ looks like the failsafe X script wasn't programmed really failsafe: failsafeXServer[3250]: /usr/share/xdiagnose/failsafeXinit: line 194: [: ==: unary operator expected
<BitByBit> nils_, Could I buld only the kernel and put the Image and dtb file? All the rest can be the same with all the applications I already installed?
<nils_> BitByBit, this may be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, however you'll be mostly on your own with regards to upgrades.
<Sven_vB> rory, it may be about color sequences in the IRC log. try stripping them
<BitByBit> nils_, sorry, I have difficulties to explain me well. I could also build a new kernel with buildroot, this is the simplest way the SOC producer provide to me. Build the kernel give me 2 files, Image and xxx.dtb that I put in the boot directory. Can I do this in a system that already exist without reinstalling ubuntu itself?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, hey man, did you check the bug report? i did the apport-collect but i got 'PulseList: Error: command ['pacmd', 'list'] failed with exit code 1: No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.'
<rory> it's not that, Sven_vB because it's not all log files
<Sorfrost> TJ-, is it a problem? or that's enough informations to work on
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<ioc_> BitByBit, depends if the kernel source was configured to produce modules, in which case they would need to be installed as well
<TJ-> Sorfrost: it's fine; That's expected when there is no sound device :D I've got the disassembly on my to-do list
<nils_> BitByBit, seems these IDs are already present in linux 4.15. What type of device is it?
<BitByBit> This is a miniPCIe modem
<jaranGoyang> hi all
<nils_> I mean the SoC thing?
<jaranGoyang> where i can find the lounge?
<BitByBit> nils_, i need to configure that to get internet connection on a SOC (espressobin, ARM from Marvell)
<va> hello i need help i installed fresh installation today i cannot finish setup of synaptic missing python support
<nils_> I see, well you can of course replace the kernel and modules, I don't know how that works on ARM unfortunately.
<Sorfrost> TJ-, thanks! :)
<BitByBit> nils_, you already give me precious hints on where I need to work.. Now I will try to figure out how to get it work.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: "
<va> i am looking on forum but i cannot solve the problem
<nils_> the problem of course is that those types of devices are usually shipping with some heavily modified kernel with dubious availability of sources etc.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, so now I have to find an ISO that has an overlay module AND a libGL? :D
<Sven_vB> with my luck, the next ISO I try is missing ubiquity.
<BitByBit> nils_, you mean that it could be possible that the functionality could be impossible to embed in the kernel? even if it already have usb ports?
<nils_> BitByBit, it may be hard to find the sources for the kernel since it may not work with vanilla kernels because ARM vendors are usually terrible at upstreaming hardware support
<va> i cannot fix the problem :(
<BitByBit> nils_, uhm.. this is pain to hear for me
<va> everything what i try he told me python support depends bla bla
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the file is at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I suspect your issues are caused by a broken overlay so files aren't visible
<sirensari2> va, did you try installing python
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks, I'll debug that then!
<BitByBit> nils_, ESPRESSObin board currently supports Linux kernel versions 4.4.8 and 4.4.52
<nils_> BitByBit, just as I suspected, no upstreaming and they only support outdated kernels.
<maddawg2> wow.. awesome.. it took me 42 seconds to download the entire Ubuntu 16.04.3LTS iso
<maddawg2> i love my new internet
<netochka> how can i customize the launcher? more specifically, arrange the locked icons in launcher without having to remove and adding them again
<sirensari2> netochka, tweak tool maybe
<netochka> couldn' find anything for this purpose on tweak
<netochka> sirensari2:  do u by any chance know how to change the shortcut for 'showing desktop'? i looked in the shortcuts to edit it but could not find it
<netochka> it's by default on ctrl+super+D ... and i want to change it
<Sven_vB> TJ-, starting with a clean casper-rw solved the libGL issue. :))
<TJ-> Sven_vB: doesn't surprise me :D
<netochka> how can i customize the launcher? more specifically, arrange the locked icons in launcher without having to remove and adding them again
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yeah, I could have had that idea myself, that the casper-rw from xenial i386 contains lots of 32bit stuff since I apt-updated it
<MyNickname__> hi all.  upgraded by Ubuntu (novice user)  to 17.10 and i'm unable to change any of the settings in "software and updates".  I want to check for only LTS releases but the changes don't stick.  i'm wondering if it's permissions issue somewhere.  anyone experienced this and able to help please?
<MyNickname__> MyNickname__: Flick
<TJ-> MyNickname__: is it using the Gnome Wayland session, or the "Ubuntu on Xorg" session? The Wayland side doesn't allows 'root' privileges which might prevent changes to APT's config in /etc/apt/
<va> some help please about fail synaptic install? :(
<MyNickname__> @TJ- how would I tell?
<TJ-> MyNickname__: I seem to recall there's an environment variable set that indicates it but I can't remember what it is; in a terminal try "env" and look for anything that sounds like "wayland" ;)
<MyNickname__> @tj- "XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=Lubuntu"  any good?
<TJ-> MyNickname__: OK, if it's Lubuntu it definitely isn't using Wayand!
<MyNickname__> well I guess we've figured something out :)
<MyNickname__> when I boot up it also says "an error has been reported.  would you like to report it?"  prior to upgrade, when I clicked yes, it would ask me for password.  now it just goes away.
<MyNickname__> @tj- i'm unable to select "canonical partners" either.  nothing changes
<TJ-> MyNickname__: that seems weird, usually it is supposed to prompt for elevated privileges I think
<MyNickname__> @tj- yes, I thought so too
<TJ-> MyNickname__: I've got a Lubuntu (16.04) here; as soon as I change a checkbox in the Software and Updates dialog I get an Authentication pop-up dialog
<MyNickname__> @tj- that's how it used to work before upgrading.  i'm very sure this isn't a "feature" but some balls up along the way
<MyNickname__> @tj- (it wasn't a smooth upgrade!)
<TJ-> MyNickname__: that could be a clue. Check in $HOME/.xsession-errors and /var/log/auth.log for more clues
<MyNickname__> @tj- there were some errors in .xsession - I ended up removing upstart files.  before I did that I couldn't log in at all
<MyNickname__> @tj- I will have a look in auth.log
<MyNickname__> @tj- although don't know what i'll be looking for
<TJ-> MyNickname__: nor me... "clues" :p
<TJ-> MyNickname__: auth.log generally records anything where elevated privileges are required, that's why I suggest it
<deadrom> hi
<MyNickname__> @tj- that's good to know.  thanks.
<TJ-> MyNickname__: as a test, create a new user with sudo rights, log-in using that, see if that user can change settings. IF so, you know the issue is some config option in your user's $HOME
<deadrom> LTE usb modem, works, but IPs are strange: wwan0 has a 10.x.y.z address, which can't be the public IP address. do I get to see the public address on LTE connections *at all* or does the modem hide all this from me?
<jaranGoyang> wwhat best download manager for ubuntu?
<leftyfb> deadrom: the LTE device you have is a modem/router
<leftyfb> deadrom: curl http://icanhazip.com # will you your public ip
<leftyfb> jaranGoyang: the one that fits your personal needs and preferences
<jaranGoyang> leftyfb:u get or xdm?
<jaranGoyang> i use for download movie
<leftyfb> jaranGoyang: please see my above post. These types of questions aren't support issues.
<MyNickname__> @tj- new user with sudo rights also unable to change the settings
<deadrom> leftyfb, I tried such a service, but I cannot ping back to that address. Could be their stack, though.
<leftyfb> deadrom: you will not be able to ping your own public ip behind a router
<leftyfb> deadrom: regardless, you might try #computer or #networking for support with this. It's not related to Ubuntu
<deadrom> leftyfb, tried from a smartphone on another carrier
<deadrom> true that
<deadrom> what is ubuntu though: I need to reach the machine from the internet. ssh access or any other port will be fine. dyndns won't work due to the above, so I wonder.
<deadrom> machine is headless (ubuntu server), thus TeamViewer is no option
<leftyfb> deadrom: dyndns will work
<deadrom> leftyfb, tried, won't. noip neither.
<leftyfb> but you'll still need to poke holes in the LTE router
<MyNickname__> @tj- as an aside, i'm sure I can do it via command line via ssh but I want to be able to do it through the GUI
<cbit> Ubuntu 17.10 with Wayland session: does anyone experience crashes with a dual screen setup. It happens to me after some hours of work, when moving windows between monitors
<vberkaltun> hi
<TJ-> MyNickname__: this might be something to do with a move recently to using policykit and pkexec rather than gksudo and friends
<MyNickname__> @tj- I found this: ightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet5.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MyNickname__> @tj- that was in auth.log
<TJ-> pam_kwallet5.so is a common report affects almost every system, is non-fatal, and you can safely ignore it
<MyNickname__> @tj- oh...how disappointing :(
<akik> is polkit the thing which sometimes asks for root password when you don't provide it?
<akik> it's completely unknown system to me
<TJ-> akik: polkit is the policy engine service, but as I recall it communicates via DBus so clients can ask for/receive rights to do things
<MyNickname__> @tj- well, i'm at a loss.  I really don't want to have to do a fresh install.  that's gonna take me days to get it back to how I had it.
<akik> TJ-: why is it needed?
<TJ-> akik: so the 'user' process doesn't need to run as root; it can run as the user account and ask over DBus for privileges just to do a single function
<akik> linux is becoming really complicated
<akik> i saw that the config file for it is in xml
<Sven_vB> I'd like to find the window ID of a gnome-terminal window using its title, but there's neither xdotool nor wmctrl in the Xenial live session, and the title doesn't show up in xlsclients -al. any other ideas?
<TJ-> akik: this is why there are problems with Wayland; applications need altering to use polkit
<qswz> I've a custom bash function, loaded in .bashrc, but I can't run it with sudo, is their a way?
<Sven_vB> qswz, inside the sudo shell, source your .bashrc
<Sven_vB> qswz, or you could make that function a stand-alone executable script
<akik> TJ-: so i am able to create sudo rules easily. how much of a learning curve is creating these polkit rules?
<qswz> ah ok, thanks, actually it was to be used in sudo crontab
<qswz> Sven_vB ah ok, the other option might be better then
<TJ-> akik: they're shipped as policies by the applications that provide/use it
<akik> TJ-: so users are not expected to create them?
<qswz> ll /
<qswz> oops
<TJ-> akik: have a look under /usr/share/polkit-1/ for an idea of how it works; it's rather like udev rules in terms of organisation
<leftyfb> qswz: why are you running sudo in a cron? Why not run the job from root's cron?
<TJ-> akik: no, it's a packaging function
<qswz> leftyfb: I  run http://dpaste.com/1RR630Z to save my eyes, (like a custom f.lux / redshift)
<qswz> and it uses sudo
<akik> TJ-: so it's not a replacement for sudoers?
<akik> i'm pretty baffled as you can see :)
<leftyfb> qswz: remove sudo and just run it as a script (not a function) as root in a cron
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<qswz> leftyfb: ok yes, like what Sven's 2nd way
<qswz> thanks
<TJ-> akik: there's a good summary here, skip to the "PolicyKit Authorization Service" heading and read the 1st 3 or 4 parapgraphs.  http://www.admin-magazine.com/Articles/Assigning-Privileges-with-sudo-and-PolicyKit
<CSO1> Hi there. I could need some help with installing different Ubuntu versions. When creating a bootable USB Stick, I can choose, what I want to start (install or test), but when I click one of those options, my PC completely freezes after the animation of the five dots. I tried this with 16.04LTS and 17.10, both without success. Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance!
<birgersp> What's the easiest way for me to install the version 2.4 OpenCV library? The current version on apt is 3.0
<CSO1> If it helps: on the same PC I was running 17.04, but since the support was dropped, I was forced to update. 17.04 ran flawlessly
<nacc> birgersp: what package name?
<sirensari2> CSO1, what program
<Guest70554> hello
<CSO1> I used Rufus 2.18 from the official site
<Guest70554> y
<MyNickname__> @jt- hey - thought i'd let you know I sorted it.  reinstalling the desktop environment somehow seems to have worked :)
<sirensari2> CSO1, try e2b
<sirensari2> it's better
<MyNickname__> @tj- that was for you btw
<nacc> TJ-: --^
<MyNickname__> @tj- sorted it  - reinstall of desktop environment did it :)
<CSO1> sirensari2 Easy2Boot?
<sirensari2> o ya baby. so ez
<kostkon> CSO1, another option http://etcher.io/
<sirensari2> only 1 distro w/ that tho
<birgersp> nacc: libopencv-dev
<birgersp> Sorry, the current version is 3.1. But anyways...
<nacc> birgersp: the short answer is, you can't officially; you can build from source
<sirensari2> build from source
<sirensari2> ya ^
<nacc> birgersp: or you can use a ppa, but that's probably not a great choice for going backwards
<nacc> birgersp: or, finally, set up a trusty vm or container
<nacc> birgersp: xenial even
<sirensari2> looks like 2.x and 3.x are actively maintained
<CSO1> I'll be back reporting when installing 17.10 or 16.04 worked because I'm writing on the same PC I want to install... Thanks for your help though! See ya.
<birgersp> sirensari2 and nacc: thanks. I've built from source before so it should be okay. was just hoping there'd be a quicker way
<Zenina> Hiya
<TJ-> MyNickname__: glad you figured it out; I was trying to avoid that suggestion :)
<Zenina> Can anyone here help me realign my protonic harmonizers with my quantum relay
<nacc> Zenina: please stay ontopic.
<Zenina> I dont want to cause a lepton overload
<Zenina> Look i really need help
<nacc> Zenina: then don't troll.
<Zenina> Im not
<nacc> Zenina: what is your ubuntu support issue?
<Zenina> Yea i dont know how to harmonize my neutron rods with my hadronic collision protocol without causing a meltdown
<nacc> Zenina: please stop, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Zenina> Pardon my language nacc but your kinda being a little bitch right now
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Zenina> Lmao
<nacc> dax: thank you
<lupulo> is Ryzen 7 a good option?
<MyNickname__> @tj- still no idea what the cause was but thought it was worth a go.  relatively painless.  thanks a lot for your help and suggestions.
<sirensari2> :o
<lupulo> is Ryzen 7 and Nvidia Titan X an option?
<talexb> Is anyone here in charge of the configuration for 91.189.88.152? Getting '403  Forbidden: header 'Content-Type' value denied [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]' when trying to install a package.
<leftyfb> talexb: what version of ubuntu?
<talexb> leftyfb, 17.10. Just installed this server last month.
<leftyfb> talexb: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<talexb> Did the install at home, and now it's at a client site.
<talexb> leftyfb, Here: https://pastebin.com/r7tpDNew
<chris__> so I could install a lamp server so I can make a website for my business, but why do I need sql?
<leftyfb> talexb: I would try changing your main repo, maybe from ca.archive ro us.archive to see if it resolves the issue
<chris__> Im asking because I may not be seeing I MAY need it
<talexb> leftyfb, That's the first line?
<leftyfb> chris__: a lot of website applications use mysql as their backend
<leftyfb> talexb: all the lines that says ca.archive
<leftyfb> talexb: that don't have # in front of them
<talexb> OK, will do. Yes, I understand that the leading # means comment, thanks. :)
<chris__> leftyfb: thats really not telling me much, why would  I need a database?
<chris__> it would be a very basic website
<leftyfb> chris__: other than the fact that this isn't an ubuntu support question, if you use a website application like wordpress, it requires a mysql backend. If you're writing your own html, then don't worry about it.
<tgm4883> chris__: because the M in LAMP is mysql
<chris__> leftyfb: yes I was going to wirte myself thanks sorry I know its off topic
<talexb> :( It seems that liblwpx-paranoidagent-perl doesn't exist on the us site. All I really need is the Perl module LWP::UserAgent, but my cpan access is broken ATM.
<cemerick_> I have an ARM ubuntu installation here that is missing all of the usual CPU frequency info. Are there lower-level ways to determine CPU frequencies than the usual special files?
<talexb> Anyway, thanks for your suggestion. I'm going to have lunch and think again. :)
<tgm4883> chris__: if you install a LAMP server (meaning you select LAMP during the server install), it's going to install a Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP server. If you don't need all that, don't install the portions you don't need (a LAMP stack is simply what is most commonly installed)
<ph88> how do i restore the grouping with alt-tab ? it got messed up after installing and removing the gnome AlternateTab extension
<leftyfb> ph88: if you had the gnome AlternateTab extension to solve your grouping issue before and now you reinstalled, wouldn't reinstalling the gnome AlternateTab extension solve the issue yet again?
<ph88> leftyfb, i want grouping, i don't want alternatetab .. i just enable/disable it by accident
<leftyfb> ph88: sorry, I misread
<chris__> what is a good channel for website, I was thinking networking but not really
<leftyfb> for website?
<OerHeks> chris__, #html perhaps?
<leftyfb> chris__: do you mean how to create a website using html?
<mrzro> hello
<chris__> leftyfb: Im more kind wondering if I need php or not. I know I need html and css then Im assumming I need php or javascript
<mrzro> hello
<sirensari2> chris__, ##webdev
<sirensari2> use a static site generator. don't waste your time with php
<chris__> I guess it better to get javscript first
<chris__> thnaks all
<chris__> maybe a typing tutor :-))
<haymi> Iam using  ubuntu 16.04.2 and my laptop sound works in  speaker but  in  headset it doesnt work when  i plug my headset  any solution/
<sirensari2> haymi, did you test it in sound settings
<nacc> haymi: 16.04.2? does that imply you are not fully up to date?
<haymi> sirensari2: yes i already test
<haymi> nacc:it is 	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS sorry
<nacc> haymi: np, just checking :)
<nacc> haymi: which kernel are you on (uname -r)
<ioria> already out .4 ?
<nacc> ioria: yeah
<ioria> tx
<nacc> ioria: well, to be clear, upgrades have already updated
<nacc> ioria: new ISOs are published today, i believe
<haymi> nacc:4.4.0-116-generic
<ioria> great
<nacc> haymi: ok, so that's the base kernel
<nacc> haymi: have you tried the hwe kernel?
<nacc> TJ-: --^ weren't you also helping a user with this problem?
<nacc> (similar problem with sound, i mean)
<haymi> nacc:i didn't get you?
<nacc> !hwe | haymi
<ubottu> haymi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<manishkumarsinha> how to expand /tmp partition
<MonkeyDust> manishkumarsinha  did you create a separate partition for /tmp?
<alfepu79> hola
<alfepu79> algun hispano hablante
<nacc> ioria: looks like ISOs are being marked as ready right now
<MonkeyDust> !es | alfepu79
<ubottu> alfepu79: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ioria> nacc, ok, tx
<sirensari2> alfepu79, #ubuntu-es
<haymi> nacc:I didnt try it how can i  try hwe?
<nacc> haymi: see the link mentioned in the faq
<albertoiNET> Hi
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: welcome, how can we help you?
<albertoiNET> Hi  lotuspsychje I've been dealing with this problem for days -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<haymi> nacc:I have already install hwe kernel but still the same  problem
<albertoiNET> :((
<albertoiNET> My brightness in my laptop always is highest
<albertoiNET> My eyess..... xD
<nacc> haymi: installed and booted to it, i assume?
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: thats a big list you have tested indeed
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: does this work under an LTS version?
<albertoiNET> Yes I testes all, and I have the latest Ubuntu 17.10 with a kernel upstream mainlinie (yesterday) xD
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: how about on a liveusb?
<albertoiNET> in liveusb doesn't work  :(
<dazi> hi
<albertoiNET> added to the list xD
<dazi> Please help me in running anbox on ubuntu budgie 17.10
<Carll> albertoiNET: cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<dazi> i have installed properly, it shows up then disappear
<dazi> please suggest something!
<OerHeks> dazi,  and what guide did you follow? anbox is not in our repos
<albertoiNET> Carl, it shows 100
<albertoiNET> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness 100
<Carll> albertoiNET: https://pastebin.com/zU11HWey
<dazi> I have installed via terminal as per instructions of anbox.io
<nacc> dazi: that seems like a question for anbox
<Carll> albertoiNET: change your boardname etc to suit
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: found one thread saying its unity related, can you test another flavor perhaps too?
<dazi> so should i ask help from anbox ?
<albertoiNET> ok I'm going to try
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: oh wait nvm, your on gnome
<Carll> albertoiNET: if that doesnt work there's a workaround
<albertoiNET> lotuspsychje I try with KDE Plasma
<lotuspsychje> dazi OerHeks seems like we have an anbox installer in snaps now
<albertoiNET> lotuspsychje I tried with KDE Plasma and doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: ok mate seems like its machine/hardware related then, consider filing a new !bug with your whole story/steps?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: that would be suported by the anbox snapper (morphis)
<Carll> albertoiNET: make sure also your driver is installed :) if not install xbacklight?
<dazi> lotuspsychje yes indeed. but it doesn't work for me
<OerHeks> dazi, i would certainly ask in #anbox here on #freenode, "Anbox doesn't start on my device. What did I do wrong? Most likely it's not your fault. Anbox is still in its early days and doesn't have much test coverage.."
<dazi> i had to re-install it via terminal
<dazi> i read an thread says; it easily works on ubuntu 17.10 wayland session
<lotuspsychje> dazi: and did you test that?
<albertoiNET> I posted a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1751887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751887 in linux (Ubuntu) "The brightness of the screen cannot be adjusted with either the buttons or the slider." [Medium,Incomplete]
<albertoiNET> but I'm going to test your pastebin Carll
<albertoiNET> Carll   https://pastebin.com/zU11HWey i'm going to test this pastebin
<lotuspsychje> albertoiNET: have you been able to catch acpi errors from a syslog/dmesg tail?
<dazi> yes, fortunately it never disappears but did not work
<akik> dazi: what's the error message? start it from a terminal
<dazi> let me share
<OerHeks> their ppa gives a DKMS package, but not for Artfull 17.10 ...https://launchpad.net/~morphis/+archive/ubuntu/anbox-support and this github enables devmode... https://github.com/anbox/anbox/wiki/Installation
<OerHeks> really alfa, i guess
<dazi>  2018-03-01 18:28:33] [daemon.cpp:58@Run] bind: Address already in use
<dazi> this is what i m getting on the command of "anbox session-manager"
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks dazi yeah i also readed its now being tested on ubports 16.04 early stage now
<akik> dazi: check if that process is already running
<akik> dazi: then kill it, and launch it again from the terminal
<dazi> same result it disappears and not even in the process after its disappearance
<OerHeks> join #anbox ..
<Bodsda> My nvidia graphics card is detected by lspci, nvidia drivers installed, but it doesnt appear when I go to set the displays up and xrandr doesnt recognise the nvidia card at all
<dazi> no doubts bugs are expected in #anbox but it should work at least in the beginning
<ioria> Bodsda, 17.10 ?
<ph88> how do i go back to the gnome default alt-tab grouping ? it got messed up after installing/uninstalling AtlernateTab gnome extension
<OerHeks> open systemsettings, devices, keyboard, [reset all] ??
<weaksauce> anyone have a recommendation on an email server that will only be used to send emails to itself and read those back?
<weaksauce> no need for anything external
<weaksauce> external being comms to other email systems
<OerHeks> weaksauce, postfix perhaps? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<weaksauce> OerHeks thanks. i suppose one of the old standby servers is probably the best choice yeah.
<weaksauce> battle tested and all that
<compdoc> I use nullmailer
<compdoc> but more for just sending, i guess
<FabienH> Hell
<FabienH> Hello
<madLyfe> when a git clone has cmake build options, and you have already compile with x options, but now you want to recompile with the same options, are those options saved from the previous compile or do they need to be entered again?
<pavlushka> how to browse and select ubuntu repositories from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | pavlushka
<ubottu> pavlushka: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> madLyfe: not sure what git has to do with it, seems like a cmake question?
<madLyfe> was just giving some background.
<CarlFK1> pavlushka: apt-add-repository
<pavlushka> awe: even the bot knows
<OerHeks> pavlushka, to edit, not add, sudo nano etc/apt/sources.list .. but browsing other repos is not a feature
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: perhaps tell us what your real plan is?
<pavlushka> OerHeks: what if my current repo server is down and I need to select another repo, how to do it from terminal?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: ^\
<nacc> pavlushka: by editing the files?
<madLyfe> nacc: are you saying go elsewhere with a cmake question?
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: #ubuntu-mirrors might know whats wrong with your country/repo?
<nacc> madLyfe: i assume there is probably a cmake channel
<nacc> madLyfe: or try it and see?
<nacc> madLyfe: if you're in a git repo, `git status` should show you all the modified files in repo
<madLyfe> by git repo, you mean the local clone dir?
<nacc> madLyfe: ... yes
<madLyfe> sorry im a nix newb.
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: in the morning (utc+6) my reguler repo was down, so I needed to switch, so my Q is how to do it from terminal.
<nacc> madLyfe: not really about 'nix'. just Git
<madLyfe> know less about git.
<pavlushka> *regular
<nacc> madLyfe: are you referring to command-line options to cmake?
<madLyfe> ya im on server.
<nacc> madLyfe: ... not sure how that answers my question
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: talk to the #ubuntu-mirrors channel, they might know whats going on with your repo
<madLyfe> nacc: obv i dont either. 'cmake .. -DCUDA_ENABLE=OFF -DOpenCL_ENABLE=OFF -DHWLOC_ENABLE=on' was the build command i used previously.
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<Bashing-om> pavlushka: If you know the mirror that you want to change to : ' sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.steadfast.net/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ' where mirror.steadfast.net is my mirror site .
<nacc> madLyfe: and you want to know if those values got saved somewhere?
<madLyfe> ya
<nacc> madLyfe: did you bother grepping your local files to see?
<madLyfe> grepping?
<nacc> madLyfe: ok, let's take a step back. Why are you building from source? It feels like you don't have the required knowledge
 * SomeT guess who is back
<materiales> hola
<SomeT> I need help, I updated a ubuntu distro sudo apt upgrade or whatevver
<SomeT> https://pasteboard.co/H9VJ2eC.png
<SomeT> I have this
<SomeT> I dunno which is safest to select?
<geirha> "show the differences..."
<geirha> then decide after looking at the diff
<OerHeks> 'locally modified' ... never seen this before
<ioria> SomeT, what version is that , if i may ask ?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: it means he modified the file from defaults
<tgm4883> and now the packaging is trying to change it
<SomeT> show the differences between the versions?
<SomeT> the version of ubuntu?
<ioria> yep
<SomeT> its 16.04
<SomeT> the latest lts one anyway
<ioria> ok
<SomeT> but yeah my install was one click app on digital ocean
<SomeT> for machine learning
<SomeT> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-the-machine-learning-one-click-install-image-on-digitalocean
<SomeT> this
<SomeT> ok if I show the differences between the versions
<SomeT> it says
<OerHeks> show side-by-side ..
<SomeT> https://pasteboard.co/H9VKU7P.png
<tgm4883> this sounds like a digitalocean support question
<SomeT> ok
<SomeT> that says: https://pasteboard.co/H9VL4DI.png
<SomeT> yeah digitalocean don't answer support anymore
<geirha> SomeT: then just install the package maintainer's version
<SomeT> not sure why
<SomeT> what based on the side by side comparison?
<SomeT> like what is this even doing? I dont understand
<ioria> There is no menu.lst any more with grub2
<geirha> the differences was only whitespace, so no important changes
<SomeT> ah I get ya
<SomeT> thanks
<SomeT> so I will just update with install the package maintainers version right?
<SomeT> that will install the new one?
<SomeT> >????
<weaksauce> what is the name of that server that had an almost impeccable record for security
<weaksauce> was it qmail?
<SomeT> I use protonmail for security
<OerHeks> 'almost'.... *all* of them
<SomeT> uh?
<SomeT> ah
<weaksauce> i am talking on the order of only a few bugs
<arkoldthos> hello nice people from #ubuntu. I'm currently trying to configure a network with a vlan... I'm doing a similar setup with this documentation I found http://enricorossi.org/blog/2017/systemd_network_vlan_interface_up/ and it does work fine, but once I reboot I need to restart systemd-networkd twice and it's not taking the DNS setting, so I modified resolved.conf and I have to restart systemd-restartd after server reboot aswell
<geirha> SomeT: yes, pick the package maintainer's version. Then it won't nag you next time that package gets upgraded
<SomeT> thansk
<SomeT> *thanks
<MeaCulpa> does anyone know of a way to use bluetooth on ubuntu 16.04 without having to go into sound settings every time to switch
<MeaCulpa> or if there is none
<MonkeyDust> MeaCulpa  use blueman
<MeaCulpa> thanks monkeydust
<MeaCulpa> do I need to uninstall the other?
<MeaCulpa> monkeydust, it's already installed maybe I need to do something in settings
<MeaCulpa> monkeydust, just for interest sake I had to go into blueman settings and switch from "headphones" to audio sink
<smb-or-nfs> Hi all. I have a NAS (running FreeNAS) which is currently sharing an SMB share to a couple of Windows clients. I would like to connect an xubuntu client to the same share. Is it beneficial to host an NFS share from the NAS for the xubuntu client to connect to, or is it ok to connect to the SMB share too?
<mlody> hello
<Carll> hey mlody
<Carll> smb-or-nfs: the choice is setup dependent, what is your goal?
<nadio> hello I am having some issues installing truecrack with cuda, and cant figure out where to point --with-cuda=PATH  https://github.com/lvaccaro/truecrack what ever I do causes problems...
<smb-or-nfs> Carll: Just file sharing, copying files to-from the NAS and the client
<smb-or-nfs> *to/from
<OerHeks> test both options? i guess nfs would be faster
<smb-or-nfs> The SMB would be fully compatible though?
<Carll> smb-or-nfs: yes afaik.
<bosphus2> How can I add/remove a scanner in simplescan? I dont see any options in preferences
<Carll> bosphus2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<smb-or-nfs> Carll: That's great, cheers!
<Orbitor> How could I create a user that CAN’T log in graphically?
<Carll> Orbitor: if you limit access to their home directory the user wouldn't be able login through the graphical interface
<Orbitor> Limit access how? I was under the impression that a user needs access to their own home directory?
<Carll> Orbitor: through chmod, may be a better way, let me check one sec.
<Orbitor> Thanks for the help!
<bosphus2> @Carll I cannot find the .fw or.usb file per those instructions
<Carll> bosphus2: is this the first time using the device?
<bosphus2> yes...I have a similar one a bit older that autodetected with simplescan
<bosphus2> I can print wirelessly fine...but can't scan plugged or not
<Carll> Orbitor: create a test user, cd /home/testuser | ls -a | see your .graphical interface files?
<Carll> bosphus2: OK, sure I hear ya, what's the printer / scanner called?
<bosphus2> epson xp-446
<bosphus2> xp-220 is the old one
<Orbitor> Carll: Yes, they’re there.
<Carll> Orbitor: rename .samename.backup | and try to login through gui - it *should* fail
<Orbitor> Carll: k, trying that
<Carll> bosphus2: ok sure, are the drivers installed? https://askubuntu.com/questions/310190/can-scan-with-simple-scanner-in-epson-stylus-525wd
<bosphus2> I didnt need to isntall drivers to network print...let me look at that link
<Orbitor> Carll: it still allows graphical login
<Carll> Orbitor: ok, delete those backup files, what gui are you using?
<m3rlin> hi
<Carll> hey m3rlin
<Orbitor> Carll: Unity (16.04 lts)
<m3rlin> what's up
<m3rlin> talk about printer?
<bosphus2> @Carll I see the driver for the xp-220 in my system...but not the 446...just a 442-445 entry
<bosphus2> ive had bad luck trying to manually isntall drivers but will read about it
<Orbitor>  Carll: found solution https://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-login-screen
<m3rlin> bosphus2, try searching your driver here http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<m3rlin> type xp-446
<bosphus2> how do I install it once I get the tarball?
<bosphus2> also when I found it there it just linked to the generic driver I already have that doesnt work
<Carll> Orbitor: you could add a line in the conf, to stop user logging in.
<Carll> Orbitor: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/remove-guest-session-ubuntu-16-04/ - modify to suit.
<m3rlin> bosphus2, download debian packages
<Orbitor> Carll: thanks!
<Carll> Orbitor: you're welcome. :)
<bosphus2> I already have that driver package installed
<Bashing-om> Carll: Orbitor A thought. chown .ICEauthority and .Xauthority to root ?
<bosphus2> the one it links to...and it doesnt list the XP-446 in the list..but thats the package you are linked to when entering XP-446 on the epson site
<TJ-> Orbitor: you should probably use PAM, you could use the pam_succeed_if module to do something like "pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup gui" and create a 'gui' group which only GUI users are members of
<m3rlin> bosphus2, had you try install it?
<bosphus2> again...I already have that package installed
<Orbitor> TJ-: the new user is still allowed to log in via console
<bosphus2> it doesnt work for this device
<Orbitor> Alright, I’ve solved the problem by adding a file under /var/lib/AccountsService/users
<TJ-> Orbitor: the full example should probably be  "auth required pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup gui" in /etc/pam.d/lightdm near the top
<m3rlin> had you setup printer driver from cups?
<m3rlin> localhost:631
<Orbitor> TJ-: i’ve solved it, thanks!
<Orbitor> How could I allow a user to run one specific task (org.debian.apt.upgrade-packages) as root?
<grid-> goodbye see you all
<Carll> Orbitor: use sudo privileges? could the task be automated?
<MeaCulpa> 0000
<MeaCulpa> oops no prizes for guessing what I login to my puter with lol
<MonkeyDust> Orbitor  with visudo you can assign root privileges to a single user, for one single command
<Orbitor> Carll: the user in question doesn’t know how to use a terminal. Is there any way to allow it to be done graphically? Via the Software Updater applet
<Carll> Orbitor: see answer from MonkeyDust
<yeats> Orbitor: and best practice is to create a file in visudo format in /etc/sudoers.d/
<Orbitor> All: thanks for the help! I’m also looking as PolicyKit, which I think handles these requests graphically?
<MeaCulpa> does anyone know off the top, which file I edit to change the command line
<nacc> MeaCulpa: you mean the kernel command line?
<DiecastMessiah> bash shell?
<yeats> MeaCulpa: sounds like you need to clarify what you mean by "change the command line"
<ikonia> "change the command line" ?
<OerHeks> if one knows howto change command line...
<MeaCulpa> it's cool .bashrc was what I was looking for
<DiecastMessiah> kk cool
<nacc> MeaCulpa: so you mean the command *prompt* ?
<MeaCulpa> I'd forgotten to put the $ on the end last time I played with it
<_-svg-_> What is up ppl
<_-svg-_> Anyone play SC2
<MeaCulpa> _.svg ^ that way
<ikonia> why ?
<nacc> _-svg-_: this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have an ubuntu support request ?
<_-svg-_> Nope
<_-svg-_> First time using hexchat
<_-svg-_> Oh you're right, it says so up there
<MeaCulpa> could be addictive svg :)
<_-svg-_> Can anyone point me in the direction where to chat with other people that may play SC2?
<_-svg-_> MeaCulpa are you Luis Pinto irl
<DiecastMessiah> try #gamingonlinux
<Carll> _-svg-_: star control 2?
<_-svg-_> Thanks Diecast
<_-svg-_> Carrl yup
<Carll> _-svg-_: have you seen #sc2?
<kostkon> !tab | _-svg-_
<ubottu> _-svg-_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_-svg-_> Nope, thanks carrl
<Carll> Welcome.
<MeaCulpa> if anyone is interested in customizing their command prompt "ezprompt.net" is a good place to play around with it
<_-svg-_> What so there really is a Star Control 2
<_-svg-_> Hey dudes that wasnt a starcraft 2 chat
<nacc> !alis | _-svg-_: not our job to find you channels, you can use
<ubottu> _-svg-_: not our job to find you channels, you can use: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<_-svg-_> Ok jeez nevermind...
<_-svg-_> Thanks anyways to the guy that pointed me to #gamingonlinux
<ph88> how do i go back to the gnome default alt-tab grouping ? it got messed up after installing/uninstalling AtlernateTab gnome extension
<MeaCulpa> can anyone tell me how to make hexchat beep on 'nick' please
<stargoing> hola
<stargoing> hi drone
<xorg> ...
<arooni> best xmpp client for ubuntu?
<arooni> what would that be
<nacc> arooni: 'best' is not really ontopic for this channel
<arooni> how about a recommended one/
<bazhang> arooni, you mean jabber
<arooni> sure
<tomcres> I personally like psi-plus
<albertoiNET_> Hi Carll I tested this and doesn't work https://pastebin.com/zU11HWey
<albertoiNET_> :(
<OerHeks> jabber-client might give good search results
<albertoiNET_> ANy can help me with this problem
<albertoiNET_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<zacky83> hello
#ubuntu 2018-03-02
<inky> i cant find any dhcp settings/details in my router/modem. is there a way to query this information from ubuntu?
<kenrin> If your router|modem has an API and you want to write a program to do that sure.  Most people just use the webgui config though
<MeaCulpa> does anyone know of way to work around a lack of static ip address? Or does it mean changing provider to someone who can give me one?
<tgm4883> MeaCulpa: dynamic DNS
<ecormier> MeaCulpa: you could always write some scripts...
<ecormier> I have a cron job that uses 'curl' and sed to get my external ip, pipe that to openssl to encrypt, upload that to my website(domain).... then I have another cron command to unpack that, a little python parser after that automatically puts the new info into my .ssh/config :)
<fishcooker> accidentally my mousepad doesn't work, how to fix that... yesterday i installed out of date kernel because the latest kernel doesn't allow suspend.. but today the mousepad doesn't work... im on lenovo
<fishcooker> *touchpad
<fishcooker> not mouse pada
<rokyy> myusb: Composite Document File V2 Document, Little Endian, Os: Windows, Version 5.1, Code page: 1200, Locale ID: 1052, Revision Number: USBlyze, Create Time/Date: Fri Jun 24 13:45:22 2016, Last Saved Time/Date: Fri Jun 24 13:46:09 2016, Name of Creating Application: USBlyze, Security: 0
<rokyy> how can i extract this
<OerHeks> maybe convert it .. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30478593/what-is-composite-document-file-v2-document
<yuanxu> joppj
<ziggylazer> Hay all
<segersjerry> I have a logitech trackball with 10 buttons. Is there a gui for setting them to be different buttons or keyboard shortcuts?
<julian1010> Hello...
<ziggylazer> When I make a rule with firewall-cmd and want to keep it
<ziggylazer> How do I do that?
<julian1010> Hola a todos...
<ziggylazer> Like ports and zones
<ziggylazer> sudo firewall-cmd --add-port=number
<ziggylazer> And to not lose that at reboot
<SomeT> can anyone help me with an answer to this?: https://www.reddit.com/r/digital_ocean/comments/818ra7/confused_by_difference/
<SomeT> its on ubuntu
<julian1010> Alguien me lee???
<meteorx>   
<meteorx> ..
<SomeT> also they read
<SomeT> I think it translates to
 * SomeT slaps meteorx around a bit with a large trout
<bazhang> SomeT, please save the chatter etc for a non-support channel, thanks
<SomeT> he was harrasing me
<SomeT> if your op can you kick and ban him
<SomeT> sending me pm's constantly
<kk4ewt> SomeT,  try /umode +r
<SomeT> thanks
<Nachos11> ok. anyone know what ubuntu-server uses for DHCP?
<kk4ewt> if that doesnt work /umode +g which will block all pms
<Nachos11> I don't see any instances of dhcpcd floating around.
<kk4ewt> Nachos11,  to be a server or as a client
<Nachos11> kk4ewt: DHCP client.
<Nachos11> setting up a new machine & want to be sure it takes DHCP on all interfaces.
<Nachos11> fair.
<cpcat> hi
<CarlFK1> Nachos11: "all interfaces"  seems like an odd goal for a dhcp server -
<cpcat> where do I get the command nc6?
<Nachos11> CarlFK1: dhcp client, not server.
<Nachos11> so if I have 4 networks connected to 4 ports, I'd like to get DHCP IPs on all of them.
<cpcat> ubuntu xenial doesn't have netcat6
<CarlFK1> Nachos11: I think you need to specify the config for each interface.   or.. with a little hot plug udev rules you could make any new interface that shows up get dhcp'ed.
<Nachos11> CarlFK1: The problem is that I don't know what the interface names are.
<Nachos11> I'm trying to install on one box and then move the drive to another (headless) box to actually do the running.
<blitzkraft> I have a weird issue with my ubuntu machine. During poweroff/restart, it hangs with a blinking cursor. I waited hours and it is still stuck there. To diagnose it, I edited boot options to "text" instead of "quiet splash". Now it won't hang up at all. It quickly powers off or restarts. This has been very repeatable. Running ubuntu 17.10.1.
<blitzkraft> The text still pops up, but it is too quick to read. Where can I read those logs?
<Bashing-om> Nachos11: ' ip link ls ; to show all the NICs .
<Nachos11> Bashing-om: I don't have console access to the machine.
<Nachos11> because I can't ssh, because the network isn't setup.
<Nachos11> I'm able to run any commands I want to on another machine with the drive mounted, but can't login to that machine.
<khaled> HI
<krwq> hello, how do I change window manager for a specific user in 16.04? I've tried .xinitrc, .xsession and also in my login screen there is no button to change it
<Triffid_Hunter> krwq: well it is up to the login manager to choose a session
<cpcat> where do I get nc6 or netcat6 for ubuntu 16.04?
<krwq> Triffid_Hunter: i got a default login manager, is this option somewhere
<Triffid_Hunter> krwq: I use sddm on my system, never heard of "default" login manager though
<krwq> Triffid_Hunter: I'm not sure how to check what login manager I have. $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP says Unity
<EriC^> krwq: try dpkg -l "*dm"
<krwq> EriC^: lightdm
<krwq> I think
<EriC^> yeah that's a dm
<krwq> i got 3 more entries: gdm, kdm, mdadm and sddm
<krwq> but those have uu
<EriC^> are they all "ii" at the start?
<krwq> nope, only lightdm have ii
<EriC^> they're not installed, just lightdm
<krwq> so i also installed stumpwm from sources
<krwq> and added to xsessions
<krwq> this is the one I want to switch to on my user
<krwq> it works correctly when I switch tty with ctrl-alt-fX and then startx stumpwm but can't figure out how to use default login manager with that
<EriC^> krwq: when you get the login screen in lightdm there's an arrow to the right topside of the user box sometimes that lets you choose the de
<krwq> EriC^: so I've searched for the arrow before but couldn't find it
<EriC^> krwq: maybe you can add it somewhere in /etc/lightdm
<krwq> EriC^: got a user.conf file there which doesn't have anything interesting ther and an empty folder
<hime> sup
<Nachos11> Wooo, got it all to work now.
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me the music i play skips seconds?
<chicognu> I'm with a weird problem. On pure terminal, into the login prompt, appers some characters, ^@, over and over again, like if my keyboard have some short circuit, but on unity it does not appear, and xev don't show any key as been pressed. Any one have a clue on how to fix that ?
<cinematicme> Anyone online?
<chicognu> cinematicme, shoot
<cinematicme> @chicognu one sec
<digi_quake> Hi!! please help somebody!!!
<digi_quake> I'm running older version of Ubuntu (14.04) for legacy purposes
<lotuspsychje> digi_quake: start with a question first?
<digi_quake> last week i configured my network interfaces to static IP... Now i changed my configuration to dhcp.
<digi_quake> i did "ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0"
<digi_quake> But i'm not getting any dhcpoffers
<digi_quake> in newer versions, if i start smbd service i can immediatly get it
<digi_quake> but in this old version, there's no smbd service
<Triffid_Hunter> samba and dhcp have nothing to do with each other
<Triffid_Hunter> samba is windows filesharing
<digi_quake> so how do i get a dynamic IP??
<digi_quake> It says, "No DHCPOFFERS received. No Working leases in persistent databse - sleeping"
<Triffid_Hunter> digi_quake: dunno, check your logs, see if your dhcp client is complaining about something
<Triffid_Hunter> digi_quake: reboot your router perhaps
<digi_quake> can you tell me where those logs are located... please?
<digi_quake> i'm pretty novice in Linux
<Triffid_Hunter> digi_quake: /var/log usually
<digi_quake> okay, i'll check
<digi_quake> hi!! any particular name for dhcp logs??? i can see dpkg.log, mail.log, auth.log, alternatives.log, ufw.log
<Bashing-om> digi_quake: Anything positive from '  grep -i dhcp /var/log/syslog ' ?
<digi_quake> @Bashing-om: No, just multiple lines stating "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12..."
<Bashing-om> digi_quake: UnGood - what shows ' arp -a ' ?
<digi_quake> @Bashing-om: it shows nothing... Am i not connected to the internet?? :O
<digi_quake> it's a vm. and i've put it into bridged mode
<noj_> hi guys want to make space on my disk not sure how to do it-would like to delete deja-dup as system is fine atm and currently storing backups in home under user(me)
<noj_> will redo in a moment to external but how do i safely proceed to delete
<digi_quake> I'm using virtualBox
<noj_> *home/user(me)
<Bashing-om> digi_quake: Too soon to say . got a way to show us in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C network ' ?
<digi_quake> sure, give me a moment
<noj_> can i just delete the folder and it not ruin my system am very new to ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info deja-dup xenial
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.2-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 314 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<Bashing-om> noj_: Terminal command ' sudo apt purge deja-dup ' will remove the app if you installed from the repo .
<noj_> sudo apt-get purge deja-dup will this purge all my data or just my settings for deja-dup want to make space
<digi_quake> https://pastebin.com/XFk6Qvcd
<noj_> please help i need to make some space on my drive and change location to external for future backups (currently backing up to home/usr
<Bashing-om> noj_: Have not used deja-dup Van not give good advise .. but maybe in the app there is a means to remove old images ?? The command will only re,ove the app not any of the images that were made .
<noj_> thank you i know where the folder is for deja-dup if i delete contents it wont wreck system booting up etcetera will it ?
<noj_> nothing found inside the app that i can see other than restore and schedualing of backups
<noj_> not turned on anyway think this backup was one i made manually prior to upgrade/automated one
<noj_> can anyone please advise re deja-dup please dont want to kill my system but need that 25GB back
<Bashing-om> digi_quake: Well, driver is loaded .. what shows for a IP '  ifconfig eth0 ' ?
<digi_quake> It shows both eth0 and lo, but in eth0 only inet6 is there. no ipv4 address
<Bashing-om> digi_quake: Well, will take one who knows more of a VM that I know ; but I would think you need that IPv4 IP .
<digi_quake> yes...
<digi_quake> I'll try to get a connection in NAT mode
<Bashing-om> digi_quake: Good luck .. My end of day now ..
<digi_quake> @Bashing-om: Thanks a lot for the help!! Really appreciate it :))
<digi_quake> and everyone thanks for the help
<noj_> found a page that was easy as pie...now the reboot wish me luck
<noj_> :)
<Vanish> Hey all. I just updated to the 18.04 alpla and now I am not able to connect to the internet at all. I can connect to the router just find and I can ping out but I can't run apt update, apt, upgrade, or use a web browser. It says that am offline.
<slimetrap> wasn't there a terminal emulator that would have a different color bg for each terminal/tab/window
<slimetrap> the default one in ubuntu doesn't even let you set titles
<noj_> hello again system seems to work great but i have one issue when booting up the screen (grub i think its called) is fragmented colour
<noj_> how can i fix this
<noj_> not full purple now its purple and 1/3 black box
<noj_> just curious is everyone asleep-can i connect to a server closer to my timezone its3pm where i am and no one seems to be answering
<hateball> noj_: what gpu/driver are you using?
<hateball> some drivers dont have proper KMS support (nvidia) so the bootsplash might look corrupted
<iresf> hello
<iresf> my ubuntu system became unstable  how to fix it  ?
<meeco21> hello does any one know of any programs for a newb in linx to start off with trying to teach my self
<gautamS> meeco21, i don't know, do you program?
<gautamS> then maybe you can try installing a few libraries, building their samples from source, edit using vim or something
<iresf> fuck shit os  ubuntu
<iresf> who thinks ubuntu is better than winddows ?
<meeco21> im teaching my self to program im just looking for some advice
<meeco21> and help
<gautamS> yes
<chicognu> iresf, everybody ?
<gautamS> meeco21, are you comfortable with C?
<iresf> chicognu : no windows is more stable than ubuntu when u can not install everything in ubuntu
<meeco21> im teach my self computer networking and app programing
<gautamS> ah
<iresf> i have experience  with linux more than 10  years
<CarlFK1> meeco21: https://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers
<gautamS> if he's interested in app programming, i guess he would need something like android studio?
<meeco21> never heard of C
<gautamS> its a programming language
<chicognu> iresf, i'm using in daily basis more than 15 years
<meeco21> im looking it up right now
<meeco21> 'i made my on plex server out of a PI3
<gautamS> meeco21, it's pretty good if you know it. a large part of the linux kernel is also written in C
<meeco21> pi3
<meeco21> rasbery
<gautamS> yes yes
<chicognu> iresf, just because really likely you fucked you instalation, it does not me it is unstable
<gautamS> iresf, setting up unix development tools is a pain the @$$ on windows
<gautamS> there's WSL and you can configure it with some x server but performance is substandard
<meeco21> sounds good im reading up on it now
<CarlFK1> im trying to build/test a new kernel - make/make modules/make modules_install all work.  make install errors: mkinitramfs failure  gzip: stdout: No space left on device - i see it get over 200mb before it errors. what defines what gets included ?
<meeco21> and android stuio ?
<gautamS> meeco21, the good part is that most tools that you will need for programming in C are readily available on ubuntu
<gautamS> meeco21, yeah you'll probably need that
<gautamS> since you said app development
<meeco21> yes
<gautamS> they provide a linux version, and it works rather well on my system
<meeco21> app i have a idea for an app for djs
<gautamS> well this place can't help you with that
<meeco21> lol
<gautamS> but mostly you will learn the command line over time
<gautamS> you'll find that it's often easier to do stuff through the terminal than through the UI
<donofrio> "(deja-dup-monitor:722): dconf-CRITICAL **: 01:58:37.792: unable to create directory '/home/donofrio/.cache/dconf': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly."
<meeco21> im really enjoying the input from yall
<gautamS> i suggested C because C and unix are closely tied together
<gautamS> and linux aims to be unix-like
<lotuspsychje_> !crosspost | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
 * donofrio hanging head in shame
<gautamS> so if you are comfortable with C, you end up understanding how a large part of linux works as well
<meeco21> to marrow im installing ubuntu on to an olld delli been fixing up
<meeco21> just to teach my self gautamS think you for you help if i have any ? i now know where to thank you all for the help
<nguyetam> How I can see the driver of my printer
<maret> hi , when using top how to reduce all processes with same name under one item and sum up their resources? I have few chromium processes and I want to know how much ram they take in sum
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> what env var would specify the language of an automatically created dir via mkdir $(date +%B) ?
<jink> Kartagis: LC_TIME seems to work.  Hint, look at the output of: locale
<jink> Kartagis: LANG works, too.
<Kartagis> LC_ALL did it
<geirha> Don't forget quotes. mkdir "./$(date +%B)"
<naaaaaaaaando> hola
<naaaaaaaaando> hola
<computer> HOLA
<naaaaaaaaando> hola hemmy
<computer_> hola nando
<naaaaaaaaando> ayuda
<naaaaaaaaando> socorro
<computer_> si que lo leooo
<ducasse> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<naaaaaaaaando> sorry
<computer_> inglish?
<computer_> pablo alarcon tienes una firma
<naaaaaaaaando> hola jaime
<computer_> eres feo
<computer_> e idiota
<saurabh> hey guys, i'm trying to run a python pip package jrnl but termnal cannot seems to find it
<saurabh> an idea how to i run pip packages?
<saurabh> that package is installed and is in the ~/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages folder
<saurabh> fwiw i cannot run any of te pip packages
<saurabh> i even add the path to .local/lib/pyth.. to my $PATH var, but still terminal cannnot find the package
<digi_quake> ok
<Goeland86> hi all, I've run into an odd boot problem... I've got 17.10 installed on a relatively powerful local server. When I rebooted though, 3 services keep trying to activate in a loop. GDM3.service - despite running systemctl disable gdm3 before reboot. systemd-logind.service and NetworkManager.service. I may have found an explanation for systemd-logind but as it's in production at the moment I can't reboot to test it
<Goeland86> but I really need help understanding why NetworkManager stays in "activating (start) state since the reboot last night
<Goeland86> the only error I see in the status is "dispatcher: could not get dispatcher proxy! Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher: GDBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher': timed out
<Goeland86> it's confusing as hell and not helping much when googling
<lotuspsychje_> Goeland86: you run non-lts on production server?
<ducasse> Goeland86: just a thought - i'd probably use systemd-networkd instead of network manager on a server
<ducasse> Goeland86: and if you don't want a gui on boot, run 'systemctl set-default multi-user.target'
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: morning
<jink> Morning.
<timdotrb> Evening, all
<timdotrb> I’m attempting to install some packages on Ubuntu 17.04, but I’m getting 404 not found errors. Where can I download packages for this distro?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning gordonjcp
<ducasse> !eol | timdotrb
<ubottu> timdotrb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse, jink
<jink> ^__^
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> insomnia here :/
<flying_sausages> hey everyone, my /boot partition is absolutely full with old kernels, but they wont' apt autoremove. I've got the ubuntu kernel live patching installed, could this be the culprit?
<Sorfrost> dpkg -l | grep -i kernel
<Sorfrost> and then "apt-get remove --purge kernelyoudontneedanymore"
<Sorfrost> or you absolutely want to use autoremove?
<brym> can i host windows vdi's on ubuntu? is that essentially what kvm/qemu is?
<Saucy> Hai semua. Apa kabar
<akik> brym: virtualbox can boot vdis and qemu-img can convert vdis if kvm doesn't recognize the format
<brym> akik: so just to be clear, because i'm not sure i'm understanding the terminology properly. i don't mean vdi files. i mean virtual desktop infra
<akik> brym: yes you can boot a windows vm with kvm
<brym> because i'm well familiar with running win vm's with kvm
<brym> akik: so in that sense, when a windows guys asks me about vdi, they're just asking can i host windows vm's, right?
<ducasse> how can we tell you what he means?
<brym> lol
<akik> brym: i have no idea what they would mean
<brym> fair enough, ducasse
<timdotrb> ducasse: So it’s not possible to install any software via apt after eol?
<brym> i mean like they throw vdi at me as in virtual desktop infra. i take it to mean they're on about kvm (in my understanding, just spinning up some vm's)
<ducasse> timdotrb: you need to upgrade, you haven't received any security patches in quite a while
<flying_sausages> brym, are you supposed to make desktops for thin clients?
<flying_sausages> or something of the like?\
<akik> brym: don't try to interpret what they mean. ask direct technology related questions
<timdotrb> ducasse: I’m trying to upgrade.. I ran dist-upgrade, was going to install update-manager-core and do do-release-upgrade. However, since I can’t install software, I’m stuck after dist-upgrade
<ducasse> timdotrb: see the eolupgrade link in the factoid from ubottu
<brym> flying_sausages: i believe so. he just wants to teamviewer in to run some tests
<flying_sausages> Sorfrost I'd really like to make sure this plugs into autoremove seeing as that gets cleaned up regularly
<flying_sausages> oh he's wuit :(
<flying_sausages> *quit
<timdotrb> ducasse: ty
<BitByBit> Hi to all. I have correctly configured the kernel to support my cellular modem, I would ask for some support to get QMI wwan working.
<Goeland86> lotuspsychje_ not my choice - manager set it up. I just have to clean up
<Goeland86> ducasse, thanks for the suggestion. I'll run that, but not sure how to switch to systemd-networkd instead of network manager?
<Goeland86> got pulled into an impromptu meeting
<ducasse> Goeland86: the way to use networkd now in 17.10 and up is to set up a netplan yaml file
<Goeland86> ok, I'll look it up, thanks :)
<Goeland86> just need to figure out how to kill the systemd-logind loop
<Goeland86> or, well, make it start properly. The suggestion was to use libnss-ldapd instead of libnss-ldap, but seems the next restart of systemd-logind didn't work still
<kok> lo
<kok> hemllo
<FastCode> kok: I want what you're high on:)
<mikecmpbll> i'm using systemctl to send a signal to a process to stop it, the process may finish what it's doing which might take some time
<mikecmpbll> i then need to start the service again, however, at the moment the systemctl start command is happening before the process has exited
<mikecmpbll> because i have no mechanism to wait for the process to exit after the first signal. how would this be best achieved?
<mikecmpbll> is there a way to grab the pid of a process with systemctl, perhaps?
<FastCode> mikecmpbll: have you tried modifying the service file?
<mikecmpbll> FastCode : i have not, i don't know what modifications would be useful
<FastCode> it has triggers and stuff, i'm not sure myself
<FastCode> but i know that it has them
<mikecmpbll> could be a good route, i'll do some research.
<FastCode> there is also lickfile-progs
<FastCode> not sure how helpful that is
<FastCode> s/lick/lock
<burdu> how to install windows10?
<MonkeyDust> burdu  better ask in ##windows
<bazhang> burdu, how is that related to ubuntu support
<mikecmpbll> 😂
<FastCode> you want to install it inside ubuntu?
<FastCode> as in a virtual machine?
<FastCode> or your grandson gave you a windows 10 cd that says ubuntu when you put it in?
<bazhang> FastCode, he left
<FastCode> ah
<FastCode> would've been fun
<outoftime> Hello. I have a problem with login loop
<outoftime> I have installed nvidia-384 and after reboot can't login any more
<outoftime> I have fresh ubuntu 16.04
<outoftime> any idea what could go wrong?
<EriC^^> outoftime: is the linux headers installed?
<EriC^^> outoftime: does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<outoftime> Eric^^: tty works, don't know about headers, I'll check wait a minute
<EriC^^> outoftime: see the current running kernel with "uname -r" and check dpkg -l | grep linux-headers if it's installed
<outoftime> I have installed driver from official ubuntu repo
<outoftime> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_nvidia following this instructions
<outoftime> I have headers nomal, -generic and -hwe-16.04
<outoftime> uname -r prints; 4.10.0-28-generic
<EriC^^> outoftime: what about "dpkg -l | grep headers" ?
<EriC^^> !paste | outoftime
<ubottu> outoftime: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> outoftime: pastebin also "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices"
<outoftime> ubottu: dude I can't login show I can paste from tty without mouse ?
<ubottu> outoftime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<outoftime> *how
<EriC^^> outoftime: yes, type "(dpkg -l | grep headers; sudo ubuntu-drivers devices) | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<outoftime> rioh
<outoftime> ri0h
<outoftime> http://termbin.com/ri0h
<outoftime> I have an eror broken pipe
<EriC^^> outoftime: does 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' give anything?
<outoftime> http://termbin.com/dfr4 next
<EriC^^> outoftime: the recommended driver is nvidia-340
<outoftime> Yeah, I see, but I have installed 384 already, what to do now?
<EriC^^> outoftime: sudo apt-get purge 'nvidia*' && sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<outoftime> sigle quotes? really?
<EriC^^> yeah
<outoftime> hm, started without them...
<EriC^^> np
<TJ-> outoftime: without a set of quotes the * could be expanded by the shell if anything named nvidia* happens to exist in the current directory
<EriC^^> it's to avoid the shell expanding it if it finds anything in the current working dir
<outoftime> I have a blank black screen now
<EriC^^> outoftime: try "ctrl+alt+del"
<EriC^^> or possibly ctrl+alt+F2
<outoftime> No, F2 didn;t work, I have tried, restarted
<EriC^^> ok
<outoftime> I'm on login screen now
<EriC^^> k, give it a shot
<outoftime> everything disapeared expect default scren wallpaper
<outoftime> *except
<EriC^^> outoftime: try the guest account
<outoftime> Can't nothing is drawing except wallpaper
<EriC^^> outoftime: does ctrl+alt+t work?
<outoftime> no
<EriC^^> outoftime: try ctrl+alt+f1, login then type sudo service lightdm restart
<outoftime> do, login screen appeares as normal
<outoftime> *done
<EriC^^> outoftime: try the guest account
<TJ-> EriC^^: you know, the more I see the problems nvidia drivers causing due to their proprietary hacks, I do wonder if we shouldn't install it using an overlay file-system so it can be enabled/disabled with a single mount command
<outoftime> done, everything is OK
<EriC^^> TJ-: heh :D
<EriC^^> outoftime: ok, logout, go back to ctrl+alt+f1
<outoftime> TJ-, my ASUS screen is not recognized and It displays text ans CTR which kills my eyes
<TJ-> EriC^^: because then if failsafeX kicks in all it has to do is unmount the overlay and unload the kernel module and the system is clean
<EriC^^> outoftime: try first 'dconf reset -f /org/compiz'
<EriC^^> outoftime: if it doesn't work, renaming config files in the home dir could fix it, name ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.gconf ~/.config in that order one by one
<EriC^^> it's some user config issue now
<EriC^^> TJ-: that would be nice
<outoftime> Should I rename folders too?
<EriC^^> outoftime: yeah the whole dir, e.g mv ~/.compiz ~/.compiz-backup
<EriC^^> no luck with dconf?
<outoftime> done
<EriC^^> try restarting lightdm and logging in your account
<outoftime> same issue
<EriC^^> outoftime: did you rename ~/.gconf and ~/.config ?
<outoftime> +
<TJ-> outoftime: EriC^^ I think it's the user's DM config been saved which includes GPU-specific names
<EriC^^> TJ-: interesting, what should he rename/edit?
<outoftime> I have done nothing
<outoftime> fresh ubuntu 16.04
<outoftime> I have just installed nvidia-340
<outoftime> *384
<TJ-> outoftime: "just" is a LOT when it involves nvidia!
<outoftime> I can burn everything out and start again
<natten> Is there any options for desktop sharing for wayland on 17.10?
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'm trying to remember but it's a long time since I dealt with it; there was some local user config file that included GPU and/or output names in it
<EriC^^> outoftime: i'd have this happen to me once, and renaming almost every config in the home dir didn't help, so i created a fresh user and moved my data there, you're going to have to set up the settings again anyways since we renamed the configs
<outoftime> natten: teamviewer?
<EriC^^> outoftime: if you want to make a new user "sudo adduser --system <newuser>" then "sudo adduser <newuser> sudo" to give him privileges
<TJ-> outoftime: EriC^^ is there a $HOME/.nv/ directory?
<outoftime> Eric^^: you know, default driver is enough for me, but It recognize my Asus vw227 as CRT display and... my eyes will blow up soon
<EriC^^> outoftime: haha, yeah that sucks for sure
<outoftime> yeah
<TJ-> outoftime: try deleting it then login again
<natten> outoftime: Does teamviewer support wayland? I read this: https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Linux/State-of-Wayland-amp-TeamViewer/m-p/26340#M1389 and didn't seem like it
<outoftime> http://termbin.com/xrac
<outoftime> Ok, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu again...
<outoftime> oh
<outoftime> you know
<outoftime> ctrl+t works
<EriC^^> outoftime: did you try 'rm -r ~/.nv' ?
<TJ-> outoftime: EriC^^ did you move $HOME/.cache/ ?
<outoftime> not not ctrl+t but I have plugged in my usb and nautilus have shown up
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, good catch, outoftime ^    pardon the pun
<EriC^^> outoftime: try 'rm -ri ~/.nv; mv ~/.cache ~/.cache-backup'
<outoftime> Restarted. Worts
<outoftime> Works
<EriC^^> cool, good one TJ-
<outoftime> Now I have an issue with resolution
<outoftime> 1360x768 instead of 1920x1080
<TJ-> outoftime: check what is available with "xrandr -q"
<EriC^^> outoftime: is there some kind of nvidia manager or something? does nvidia<tab><tab> complete with anything useful?
<outoftime> EriC^^: do you ever have problems with unrecognized monitors?
<outoftime> nvidia-settings
<EriC^^> outoftime: nope, can't say i have
<TJ-> outoftime: /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see whether the monitor reported EDID info, and if so, what modes it contained
<outoftime_92> http://termbin.com/n5nu
<outoftime_92> TJ-: EDID didn't recognized
<outoftime_92> http://termbin.com/n5nu
<outoftime_92> http://termbin.com/eme9
<ignatiz-> how do I skip to the end of a file when using less?
<outoftime_92> G
<ignatiz-> thanks
<outoftime_92> ignatiz-: shift+g
<ducasse> ignatiz-: press 'h' for a list of keybindings
<outoftime_92> TJ-: EriC^^ any idea?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: the monitor isn't telling the GPU what modes it supports. Can you pastebin the entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<outoftime_92> TJ-: http://termbin.com/29x2
<outoftime_92> My monitor is ASUS VW2270 or O
<outoftime_92> Model: VW 227
<TJ-> outoftime_92: bad EDID is often caused by a poor/faulty VGA cable
<jameranco> hi there everyone
<outoftime_92> TJ-: do you mean I have to replace VGA cable?
<jameranco> is there someone in ere who speaks Greek?
<jameranco> I need a tiny tiny help
<outoftime_92> jameranco: do you speak english?
<jameranco> yes
<jameranco> but only English
<TJ-> outoftime_92: possibly... first I'd check that the pins in the cable plugs at both ends haven't been bent
<jameranco> outoftime_92: ^
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I don't think so, It is crewed
<jameranco> outoftime_92: can you help me?
<outoftime_92> jameranco: ask
<jameranco> outoftime_92: can you help me translate a phrase from English to Greek? Google translate seems like it is messing it up.
<outoftime_92> jameranco: I don't know Greek. Try https://english.stackexchange.com/ maybe they can help you....
<outoftime_92> TJ-: don't you know how to force monitor recognition?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: I've disassembled the EDID data; it's corrupted. That occurs in 2 situations: 1) cable, plugs, or connectors are faulty or 2) the monitor's internal EEPROM that stores the EDID is corrupted
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I have neighbor who told me that my monitor's model have 2nd problem and it needs replacement time to time in order to work properly
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I have fully erased my previos ubuntu 2 days ago, and somehow I have configured it to work.
<ph88> does do-release-upgrade -d  upgrade to 18.04 ?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: The only problem is the last byte of the EDID - the checksum - is bad. The rest of the data looks OK. There is a tool that can actually fix that in the monitor if you want to give it a go
<TJ-> outoftime_92: this is what's in the EDID: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5pJW4rhFw3/
<BluesKaj> ph88, yes, but make sure you upgrade your existing packages on 17.10 first
<ph88> BluesKaj, i'm on 15.10
<ph88> don't know how to upgrade the packages to 17.10
<BluesKaj> ph88, then you're out of luck, you'll need to doa clean install of 18.04
<ph88> o_O
<BluesKaj> same goes for 17.10
<BluesKaj> !15,10
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<outoftime_92_> BluesKaj: What about Ubuntu 16.04?
<ph88> yes it's eol ... that's why i want to upgrade :/
<outoftime_92_> ph88: ubuntu repos could have not update for 15.10 because its life time expired
<ph88> when i do do-release-upgrade it upgrades to 16.04
<ph88> but i want to go to 18.04
<outoftime_92_> ph88: 18.04 is not released yet
<ph88> that's ok
<ph88> i have enough confidence in the beta
<outoftime_92_> ph88: https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-server/ look at this
<ph88> ok
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: I have checked pins of VGA cable, they are fine
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: OK, so the monitor is sending a bad EDID. As I said earlier, there is a way to reprogram it to fix it if you want to do that
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: did you read the pastebin where I decode the EDID from your Xorg log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5pJW4rhFw3/
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: Why Windows 7 work fine with it? Just wondering... Yes I have read your paste
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: Is there a chance to broke something while reprograming?
<m15k> Guys should UFW ipv6 dhcp-pd works out of the box?
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: and if there is, is it recoverable?
<amosbird> hello, what tool can I use to list all cpu registers name ?
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: very often Windows will ignore errors; most things Linux adhere very closely to the specifications
<outoftime_92_> EriC^^: TJ- discovered, that my display sends wrong EDID http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5pJW4rhFw3/
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: as far as I can see the problem is in descriptor 3, it declares itself as 'text' which can have up to 13 characters and should be terminated with a linefeed (0x0a) followed by spaces (0x20) to pad out any remaining bytes, but it has an embeded ASCII NUL (0x00) at offset 10
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: I /think/ that byte is the corrupt one, and if correct would make the checksum correct, so I'm going to write a little program that generates all 255 possible values in the bytes and see which one causes the checksum to be correct
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: can you teach me fast about all this stuff? I mean I can undertand you partially but not totally
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: let me figure out which byte is bad  and get the correct value first
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: how did you disasseble EDID? How do you found right format etc
<Sircle> Apache question: Is there anything wrong with this syntax. I am trying to allow one ip and block all but its blocking all ips (including the one I whitelisted) https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9078945
<outoftime_92_> Sircle: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/714332/allow-request-coming-from-specific-ip-only
<outoftime_92_> amosbird: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/arm64/cpu-feature-registers.txt check it out
<ChrispyChris1992> Hey, I was wondering if anyone may have a minute to help with irsii highlighting.
<amosbird> outoftime_92_: hmm
<ChrispyChris1992> Possibly anyone?
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Display_Identification_Data Checksum. Sum of all 128 bytes should equal 0 (mod 256). So if you think problem is in single byte, then you can calculate shift without brute force algorithm
<outoftime_92_> ChrispyChris1992: didn't use it
<SwedeMike> TJ-: I have a TV that returns incorrect EDID. I ended up taking a correct EDID file from an identical TV and just providing that file to xorg
<Sircle> outoftime iam using apache 2.4
<Sircle> outoftime its not working
<Paddy_NI> Having ran Photorec on a clients hard disk I have have tried running "find /media/patrick/Jims_Harddrive/Recovery -name \*.doc -exec cp {} /media/patrick/Jims_Harddrive/Recovered_Docs \;" only to have "cp: cannot stat '': No such file or directory" output many times. I am assuming it outputs for each "recup_dir.*" it encounters, although I could most likely be wrong.
<Sircle> outoftime_92_,  its not working
<Paddy_NI> It's a little confusing as I have previously used this very command in the past and it has worked marvellously
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps I am missing something painfully obvious
<akik> Paddy_NI: could be that the found files contain a space or some other character that does not fit well
<akik> Paddy_NI: there's an option for find and xargs (-print0 and -0) that fix that problem. but i see you're not using xargs. maybe try using "{}"
<outoftime_92_> SwedeMike: how did you do that?
<Paddy_NI> akik, I have looked at a few of those documents (there are many) and the all have an uninteresting naming scheme
<Paddy_NI> akik, It's in there
<Paddy_NI> The {} that is
<akik> Paddy_NI: i see you're not using "{}"
<Paddy_NI> I am
<akik> Paddy_NI: -> " <-
<SwedeMike> autra: I dumped the EDID from the working TV using some kind of edid-dumping tool, and then I supply that EDID file through xorg.conf
<Paddy_NI> Ah
<Paddy_NI> akik, Thank you I will give that a go
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: take this guy have a nice approach with stylesheet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGg1nyTY6oc
<Paddy_NI> akik, You legend
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: it turns out it's not a single-byte error
<Paddy_NI> akik, If you are ever in Derry I'll buy you a pint
<akik> Paddy_NI: i'll show you a bash alias that i wrote
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<akik> Paddy_NI: https://pastebin.com/raw/BGYGGuG3 (that find media files and runs ffprobe to get media details from them)
<akik> Paddy_NI: it was really tricky to get the \ just right :)
<Paddy_NI> akik, That is really cool
<outoftime_92_> SwedeMike: I'm noob, can you explain more precisely?
<SwedeMike> outoftime_92_: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/114359/how-to-get-edid-for-a-single-monitor
<azureus> find an antenna ubiquiti airgrid m2 20 dbi reaches 1 km with houses in the middle?
<ChrispyChris1992> Anyone using irsii?
<dirc> I open nautilus and an usb is automounted by usbmount. However, when I want to use nautilus to format usb, nautilus complains 'not authorized to perform operation format disk format'. What should i configure to allow user to format usb disk without root privilege?
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: in the video I show you, that guy exported EDID from Windows registry in order to recover EDID of the monitor
<tmus>  During or after what I believe is a power outage, I have a string of "@^@^@^@^" in my rsyslog output. I can't seem to find anything describing this behavior, but it appears to be a deliberate warning that something strange went down here... Can anyone help elaborate on this?
<frostschutz> tmus, if you're looking at it with vim or the like, it would show binary zero \0 as ^@
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: doesn't help if what's in the Windows registry is also invalid though; I did a search in case somone else has that monitor and had dumped it's EDID in a log file somewhere but didn't find one
<tmus> frostschutz, cool... Let me double check with hexdump... 2 sec
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: how do you think, do I have a chance to contact asus support in order to provide valid EDID?
<tmus> frostschutz, indeed \0. Any idea why a string of those would be logged?
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: I'm figuring out where the exact problem is; if I can do that and create a correct EDID you could manually load that as SwedeMike said
<tmus> (could be an indication that there seems to be a hole in the log which MIGHT be indicative of tampering - could be simply because it was stopped abruptly, but I can't find info on this)
<frostschutz> tmus, not sure if that is intentional or a filesystem blooper since you mention power outage
<tmus> frostschutz, okay thanks... I'll see if i can find a hint in the code or something
<SwedeMike> my problem with EDID was that intel and AMD based graphics cards ignored the EDID checksum error, but nvidia rejected the EDID and only did 640x480 (out of the box). So I had to provide my own EDID file to get 1080p on nvidia ion.
<outoftime_92_> SwedeMike: if there is a chance, I'd like to fix from the side of device
<SwedeMike> outoftime_92_: I contacted Sony and asked about it, they only said I needed to bring it to a repair center to have it fixed, and pay for it. So it was easier to just fix it in xorg.conf
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! I'm getting random crashes during playing vanilla WoW using wine 3.0, Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS. i'm still a newb on linux. Here's the syslog: https://pastebin.com/NLgz1XjB
<Mr_Pan> ChiLLabiS, vanilla...
<ChiLLabiS> yezz
<__Det> ChiLLabiS: asd
<ChiLLabiS> i think it's fun
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: oh, turns out the "Detailed block string not properly terminated" is a red herring, so it looks like only the checksum needs altering!
<ChiLLabiS> The pc crashes/freezes. and on other wine stuff
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: I've a fixed EDID file for you: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/edid.ASUS_VW227_A9LMIZ002968.bin
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: thank you, but how to use it?
<outoftime_92_> SwedeMike: do you have expample of how to manually supply EDID in xorg.conf?
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: checking now, it looks like this link but wait because it seems to infer the edid file would contain text, whereas we have pure binary data  https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3571/~/managing-a-display-edid-on-linux
<SwedeMike> outoftime_92_: https://kodi.wiki/view/Creating_and_using_edid.bin_via_xorg.conf
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: that looks straightforward, if you "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" I'll make changes so you know how it should look
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: Aquire EDID is disabled
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: is the PC firmware EFI?
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: don't speak chineese
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: x86 PC firmwares come in 2 varieties, BIOS or EFI. I see a bug report saying EFI causes the error you just mentioned
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: how to find out what I have?
<ars> Mmmm.
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: ls /sys/firmware/efi  ... if it exists and has dirs/files it's EFI
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<robairt> Hey, my windows are suddenly attaching to the sides instead of top and bottom, which is making it annoying pulling windows between workstations. Anyone know what I messed up for it to be doing that?
<Xatenev> hello
<Xatenev> when trying to install libssl-dev i get An error occurred during the signature verification.
<Xatenev> Tat is ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: OK, so where did you see the error you reported?
<Xatenev> oh worked now
<Xatenev> nvm
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: http://termbin.com/meqx xorg
<DiecastMessiah> robairt: unity?? it the hotpoints on the edges of screen.. but you save ya.. you can more a window by ctrl alt shirt ArrowKeys
<DiecastMessiah> shift
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: you didn't read the instructions SwedeMike and me linked you to; you've missed off two directives
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: error was during "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: read number "2" here https://kodi.wiki/view/Creating_and_using_edid.bin_via_xorg.conf#Configure_xorg_to_read_custom_EDID_file
<scde> Hello, is the plan (again) to do the _automatic_ release upgrade (the prompt) from 16.04 to 18.04 once 18.04.1 is out? I think it was like that with the 16.04 release.
<alexarnaud> I'm trying to help in bug triage on Launchpad.
<alexarnaud> This bug has been fixed upstream, what is the process to mark it as resolved ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1618642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1618642 in ubuntu-mate "Desktop launchers invisible to Orca" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: It looks like you need "UseEDID" "true" and possibly "IgnoreEDID" "dalse"
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: just generated with nvidia-xconfig as you mentioned
<CarlFK1> alexarnaud: /j #ubuntu-bugs
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: right, but I think the nvidia instructions may have been written some time ago and might not take into account the other options
<alexarnaud> CarlFK1: thanks
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: also, if you are planning in reinstalling in the future please *SAVE* the edid file I sent you :D
<jim> hi, how can I find the versions of syncterm that have been packaged?
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: You ought to move the file into /etc/X11/ with "sudo mv $HOME/Downloads/edid.* /etc/X11/" and then set that path in xorg.conf
<LDH27612> Ok, whats the time line on 18.04's roll out??
<scde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<LDH27612> Thank you
<scde> Your welcome
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: backed up on drive.google.com
<geonidas> hello
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: http://termbin.com/h3rh like this?
<gnulligan> I have an ubuntu laptop with an encrypted hdd and I forgot the password. Whenever I reinstall ubuntu it still says my password is wrong, even if I change it to something like 123
<gnulligan> could it have the original password saved somehow? I don't get a login decryption prompt so it's not encrypted anymore
<mrchairman> gnulligan, weird man. I usually just rewrite over the drive... but then I'd lose all my data too
<gnulligan> I don't have any data on it
<gnulligan> I tried getting dban but sf is down
<mrchairman> I never had that happen to me before
<mrchairman> So, if you're taking advice from a random dude on irc, maybe try a different version of ubuntu?
<frostschutz> gnulligan, there is more than one password prompt ... which one are you referring to exactly?
<gnulligan> the encrypted disk password prompt isnt there anymore
<gnulligan> meaning my disk isnt encrypted anymore
<gnulligan> but I still can't sudo
<frostschutz> so... you can log into the desktop fine, but sudo in the terminal then complains?
<frostschutz> that'd be your regular user password, if you reinstalled
<gnulligan> yes
<gnulligan> right
<frostschutz> so that password doesn't work when you try to sudo, but it works when you login to desktop in the first place? or did you choose autologin for that?
<gnulligan> autologin right now
<gnulligan> it was encrypted and I forgot the password
<robairt> DiecastMessiah: it used to be I only had hitpoints on the top and bottom of my workstations, now it's on the sides of my screens
<gnulligan> so I reinstalled ubuntu
<gnulligan> and now sudo doesnt work
<gnulligan> so it's two different passwords
<tgm4883> gnulligan: sounds like you typo'd the password during install. Since it's not encrypted as you say, you should reset the password
<frostschutz> gnulligan, does 'passwd' work, that'd let you change your password. if passwd also says your password is wrong, most likely it is wrong. otherwise you could have disabled sudo or something
<ageis> is tatertotz/tatertots a trusted member of this channel?
<gnulligan> tgm4883: I reinstalled literally 5 times so far
<tgm4883> gnulligan: and you're installing ubuntu proper? Not debian or mint or something else? When you install, you're wiping the disk?
<gnulligan> frostschutz: I'm reinstalling again, the password is a *single* character just to make sure there can't be any possible way I can typo. And its trisquel
<tgm4883> gnulligan: don't select autologin either
<tgm4883> gnulligan: also, what keyboard layout are you using
<frostschutz> gnulligan, you don't need to reinstall because of a password. live cd, mount, chroot, set one with 'passwd'
<frostschutz> gnulligan, also normally the system will tell you to "choose a longer password" (when trying to change with passwd anyhow)
<tgm4883> frostschutz: he doesn't even need the live cd
<gnulligan> well I did originally because it was encrypted frostschutz
<gnulligan> tgm4883: layout shouldnt be an issue because even if my password is the letter p and p maps to q, then I'd still type it the same way when prompted
<robbinzone> hi all, I am trying to bind the command "xte "mousedown 1"" to <CTRL>Button1 via CompizConfigManager in Ubuntu, but cannot seem to make that key+mouseclick combination do the "click and hold" action that I need. Advice, anyone? (I have installed the xautomation package)
<tgm4883> gnulligan: unless it's changing between live cd and install for some reason
<sam6> Trying to use wget to download all jpg files in a web directory(password protected page) using this command for now<wget --http-user=myusername --http-password=mypassword http://www.link.com/members http://www.link.com/members/galary/directory  HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 Unauthorized Authentication selected: Basic realm="RESTRICTED" Reusing existing connection to link.com:80. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 N
<gnulligan> ok I got a little more info
<gnulligan> I set it to a 1 char password, encrypted and wiped free space when installing
<gnulligan> to make sure everything that could possibly be there was overwritten
<gnulligan> the new encryption password worked fine
<gnulligan> and the login password worked fine
<gnulligan> su returns "su:Authentication failure"
<tgm4883> gnulligan: 'sudo su' ?
<gnulligan> lol
<gnulligan> uh, thanks :)
<frostschutz> su is normal, su needs the root password. sudo is the user password
<tgm4883> gnulligan: yw
<gnulligan> XD
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: ASUS_VW227_A9LMIZ002968 matches with label on the monitor
<outoftime_92_> TJ-: I suppose I have to log out and restart lightgdm
<TJ-> outoftime_92_: Is it working correctly now?
<outoftime_92> TJ-: no... highest resolution is 640x480
<TJ-> outoftime_92: as always, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<outoftime_92> TJ-: paste output?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: yes please
<pikapika> Hi. I am backing up the /usr, /var, /home, /bin, /sbin, /lib, /lib6, /etc, /opt as tar files. Later I will boot with a live flash drive and create a dd image of the Ubuntu partition.
<pikapika> My question is...is this sufficient? Like say I start with a fresh install of the same version of Ubuntu (16.04 lts) and untar these to appropriate locations, will I get back the same apps and
<pikapika> settings and updated state as before? Do I unpack these while normally opened as a desktop or do I do these as cli mode before gui are loaded?
<outoftime_92> TJ-: http://termbin.com/0u0o
<TJ-> outoftime_92: ha! " Unable to use EDID file" " '/etc/X11/edid.ASUS_VW227_A9LMIZ002968.bin': file format not recognized"
<TJ-> outoftime_92: oh, silly me, I only sent you half the file! It's supposed to be 256 bytes, I only sent you 128 bytes :D
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I'm using irssi and tty (ctrl+alt+f1) in order to stay in touch
<outoftime_92> TJ-: can you wrote wget command?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: do this to fix it on your system: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/etc/X11/edid.ASUS_VW227_A9LMIZ002968.bin bs=128 count=1 seek=1 conv=notrunc"
<TJ-> outoftime_92: that will add 128  0-bytes to the end, so a restart of lightdm will then work (hopefully!)
<pikapika> I mean its kinda stupid to have to download all packages and updates again for a new install
<pikapika> when its the exact same os and hardware
<wafflejock> pikapika why not just clone the drive with DD if you want the same exact image
<pikapika> Thing is, I might be changing the position and size of the partition
<outoftime_92> TJ-: it does n't http://termbin.com/ff8k
<pikapika> its a dual boot, I am removing the Windows (it'll be installed on another hdd) and making it a pure Ubuntu system
<wafflejock> pikapika still I'd think you could resize the partition from a livecd would look into that though
<pikapika> So the parition will be shifted left, and also increase in size to occupy all the new space
<TJ-> pikapika: the way to do it is to shrink the file-system to it's minimum size and then dd just that. When you write it to another system you can write it into a larger partition and then resize the file-system so it uses the entire partition
<pikapika> wafflejock: In fact thats precisely what I am doing, I am keeping the backups just it case that approach fails so I'd do a fresh install and copy over files in that case
<pikapika> TJ- ok I will look into this
<TJ-> outoftime_92: check the file is now 256 bytes; " ls -l /etc/X11/edid.*"
<pikapika> Does the gparted gui from live cd do this?
<gnulligan> I'm trying to edit a bootable usb drive but it says its write-protected
<pikapika> I read some pages that said to just delete the win partition and ask gparted to resize it
<TJ-> pikapika: It might do; I use command-line tools to do such things though
<gnulligan> I tried hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<gnulligan> and hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb1
<pikapika> If not then I have no qualms doing some cmd line stuff with gpart or whatever
<gnulligan> while mounted and unmounted
<outoftime_92> TJ-: exactly 256 bytes
<pikapika> And yes I am also saving a dd of partition just in case
<pikapika> Its only 50 gb after all
<gnulligan> and it still says block device /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<hggdh> donofrio: as the error message suggest, permission issues (like ~/.cache is owned by a different user)
<gnulligan> also it doesnt show in file manager
<donofrio> hggdh, who is it suppose to be owned by
<hggdh> donofrio: usually a directory /home/<username> is owned by <username>, which is the user logged in
<hggdh> donofrio: sometimes we see people running things as root (because... IDK, they thing this is Windows?)
<hggdh> donofrio: then files and directories get owned by root, and the user loses access
<tgm4883> hggdh: sounds like those people's root access should be removed
<hggdh> tgm4883: not so much removed -- these folks should be instructed, re-educated, and learn
<outoftime_92> tgm4883: for those people linux mint exists
<outoftime_92> hggdh: yeah, it is about me
<donofrio> hggdh, yah I dunno why these happen...it's ok these are just one of many that I'm reviewing to see 1 -10 scale like this - everything running ok just these console messages - https://apaste.info/xUGy
<ChiLLabiS> Is there a good command or gui for getting computerspecs? For example motherboard name and numbers etc
<xandowsk> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ChiLLabiS> okay thanks
<kostkon> !inxi
<xandowsk> np
<kostkon> hmm
<hggdh> donofrio: what would I be looking for in the pastebin?
<natex> @ChiLLabiS, lshw
<donofrio> nothing much just my warnings of a working setup....
<kostkon> !info inxi | ChiLLabiS, also
<ubottu> ChiLLabiS, also: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.37-1 (artful), package size 136 kB, installed size 610 kB
<TJ-> pikapika: if the file-system is ext3/4 then you can simply do this (to the un-mounted FS, and set DEV= and OUTFILE= for your values) "DEV=/dev/VG_OS/ubuntu_16.04_rootfs; OUTFILE=path/to/file.img;  D=$(readlink -e $DEV); sudo resize2fs -M $D;  B=$(dumpe2fs -h $D |  awk '/^Block count:/{c=$3}/^Block size:/{s=$3;print c*s; exit}'); sudo dd if=$D "of=$OUTFILE" bs=256M count=$B iflag=count_bytes status=progress"
<TJ-> outoftime_92: I wonder if the nvidia EDID loader only reads some sort of formatted text files
<ChiLLabiS> Okay thanks for the replys :)
<outoftime_92> TJ-: you gave me link with disabled button, there is a line, that EDID can be exported as ASCII file in format that windows use
<TJ-> outoftime_92: right, but the current EDID is reported invalid so it might be broken. Use that nvidia-settings command to capture then EDID then pastebinit and I'll check it looks OK
<TJ-> outoftime_92: sorry, the nvidia-xconfig command
<TJ-> outoftime_92: if it says it wrote 256 bytes then it'll be the binary dump which presumably has the bad checksum
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I can not capture EDID via nvidia-settings, button disabled
<godxeno> herro
<godxeno> can anyone help me?
<outoftime_92> godxeno: ask
<godxeno> im using vnc
<godxeno> and it's only showing
<godxeno> the shell not the ubuntu server graphics gui
<godxeno> is there a command to show me the actual desktop
<tgm4883> godxeno: did you install ubuntu server?
<outoftime_92> godxeno: afaik, there are 2 modes: text mode and graphics mode. Image can be displayed in graphics mode. You can display it with pseudographics using ASCII characters, for instance
<tgm4883> pseudographics?
<outoftime_92> tgm4883: don't ever seen videos with ASCII graphics?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: it's a command-line operation, not GUI, using nvidia-xconfig, section 2.3.2, step 1 of the kodi.wiki page
<tgm4883> outoftime_92: you mean ncurses?
<JimBuntu> I got your pseudographics - https://pastebin.com/JXq5udHc
<godxeno> im using it through a vps
<godxeno> i already have the details for it
<tgm4883> godxeno: then it's probably ubuntu server, which is command line only
<kostkon> godxeno, you'll need to find out whether it's a server installation
<outoftime_92> TJ-: do you want me to rewrite xorg.conf?
<godxeno> yeah it's a server
<godxeno> is there a way to show a gui
<outoftime_92> tgm4883: google for "ascii video"
<godxeno> it shows up for a split secend then turns into a shell based
<TJ-> outoftime_92: not yet, just need to use those --extract-edids-from-file and --extract-edids-output-file options to grab the EDID
<tgm4883> godxeno: interesting. This sounds like a support question for your VPS provider
<JimBuntu> godxeno, depending on if X11 is there... and how your SSH settings/etc are configured... you may be able to open specific applications in GUI mode... try `xeyes`
<GDiaX> º2qse-35.+0+
<GDiaX> +87777777
<JimBuntu> godxeno, Oh, you are using VNC, my apologies
<outoftime_92> TJ-: from where, what file should be used as a source?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: the xorg log file; "sudo nvidia-xconfig --extract-edids-from-file=/var/log/Xorg.0.log --extract-edids-output-file=/etc/X11/edid.bin"
<TJ-> outoftime_92: then check what kind of file that has created with "file /etc/X11/edid.bin" and it's size with "ls -l /etc/X11/edid.bin"
<jonnybebee> hello
<outoftime_92> TJ-: on my way
<jonnybebee> im trying to name all .jpg files the same filename in one folder is this possible?
<GPenguin> hello, is evince still the primary choice as document viewer?
<eraserpencil> is it common to have nginx as both web and reverse proxy
<eraserpencil> ?
<TJ-> jonnybebee: the question makes no sense; you can't have the same filename repeated in the same directory
<godxeno> JimBuntu do u mind if i pm you directly
<godxeno> since it's moving to quickly
<JimBuntu> that's fine godxeno
<mutante> TJ-: it does make sense, it's just that the answer is "no" :p
<outoftime_92> TJ-: found 0 edids in log
<JimBuntu> godxeno, I will say that since you are using VNC, I'm not sure how much help I can be.
<jonnybebee> @tj i have alot of jpgs they have to be a certain name for my script to recognize them so instead of doing it one by one i wanted to see could i do them all at once
<kostkon> jonnybebee, nonetheless, if you fancy using a gui app for your renaming needs, check out pyrenamer
<TSpy> anyone home???
<jonnybebee> for f in **/cover.jpg ;do mv "$f" "${f%/*}/front.jpg" ;done is what i used before
<jonnybebee> that command only recognizes the file name cover some of the filenames are random
<outoftime_92> TSpy: what?
<TSpy> @outoftime_92 just checking if anyone in chat lol
<kostkon> TSpy, ET go home?
<MonkeyDust> TSpy  this is the ubuntu support channel
<TJ-> jonnybebee: that command is going to overwrite front.jpg continuously; if the command you want to execute is inside thae for loop it can be passed front.jpg. If it changes the file in-place then you'd need to rename it again afterwards to prevent it being overwritten by the next iteration of the loop
<outoftime_92> T
<jonnybebee> @TJ i understand now
<jonnybebee> im going to look more into this thanks for the help
<outoftime_92> TJ-: jonnybebee I think he needs to extract basedir and change name
<ansar> hello is there anybody who can help me to resolve the error: apt-get failed(100) error in ubuntu server when installing ubuntu-desktop through sudo tasksel
<jonnybebee> @ansar do sudo apt-get update then try again
<ansar> i did thatno result
<outoftime_92> jonnybebee: I suppose you need rename all cover.jpg into front.jpg
<jonnybebee> @outoftime_92 correct
<nutzz> Take a look at the following log https://pastebin.com/0fW7DE1B
<outoftime_92> jonnybebee: take `basedir $f`/front.jpg something like this, google how to extract basedir from file path
<MonkeyDust> jonnybebee  you can easily drop the @ ... simply type 2-3 characters of a name and then hit tab to auto complete
<ansar> jonnybebee: i wanted to get ubuntu-desktop so that i can work using GUI
<nutzz> https://pastebin.com/0fW7DE1B Where am I doing it wrong?
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I can try with Xorg.1.log
<ansar> else i wanted to know can i open webpage from cli whthout installing ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> ansar  there a www browsers for the terminal
<TJ-> outoftime_92: jonnybebee's shell command is already extracting the basedir :)
<MonkeyDust> !info lynx| ansar
<ubottu> 'ansar' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-
<MonkeyDust> !info lynx | ansar
<ubottu> ansar: lynx (source: lynx): classic non-graphical (text-mode) web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.9dev16-1 (artful), package size 622 kB, installed size 1846 kB
<outoftime_92> TJ-: then there are no problems, I mean, there are no file colision etc.
<outoftime_92> TJ-: except, front.jpg can be overrided
<ansar> actually i was installing ubuntu-desktop  in ubuntu server 16.04 but every time getting errorapt-get failed(100) not knowing how to comu out of it
<jonnybebee> @outoftime_92 the command works correctly it changed all files from cover to front for me in all folders had to change 1000
<jim> godxeno, hi! still here?
<jonnybebee> now i must mass zip the folders so i came up with the following command for dir in */; do ( cd "./$dir" && zip -9r  "../${dir%/}.zip" . ); done
<outoftime_92> jonnybebee: then it's my fault, I didn't understand question
<romeo> how can i install wine on  ubuntu 16
<leftyfb> romeo: sudo apt install wine
<leftyfb> romeo: just like every other package
<romeo> this is giving me error "wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed"
<leftyfb> romeo: what version of ubuntu?
<romeo> 16.04
<leftyfb> romeo: apt-cache policy wine
<leftyfb> romeo: use pastebin please
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I have 2 xorg log files Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old both have 0 EDID
<romeo> here is the output f sudo apt install wine. https://pastebin.com/brXzsFDA
<outoftime_92> TJ-: tell me what you are looking for, maybe I'll find it faster
<leftyfb> romeo: apt-cache policy wine
<TJ-> outoftime_92: I have no idea; the info on the modi.wiki page tells us that command is supposed to extract the EDID data from the log-file into a binary - which is precisely what I did anyhow
<romeo> here is the output. https://pastebin.com/Tmf5c7QD
<outoftime_92> TJ-: when? with my first log I have pasted?
<TJ-> yes. all your Xorg logs have the EDID dumped as hex bytes in them
<leftyfb> romeo: you might want to change your repo from in.archive.ubuntu.com to some other repo. Seems like that repo isn't quite updated properly
<outoftime_92> TJ-: so if I'll find link on first pastebin it will work?
<romeo> how can i do that
<leftyfb> romeo: the "Software and Updates" application. Change "Download from"
<TJ-> outoftime_92: as I said all the Xorg logs you've pastebinned have the data. It's prefixed with "Raw EDID bytes:"
<outoftime_92> TJ-: http://termbin.com/89y1
<romeo> changed it to main server, it updated its cache . now what do i do
<romeo> sudo apt install wine still giving the same error
<outoftime_92> TJ-: there is raw bytes...
<MonkeyDust> romeo  sudo apt update
<romeo> done that . still same error
<ioria> romeo, and    sudo apt install  wine1.6    ?
<leftyfb> romeo: sudo apt update && sudo apt install wine
<leftyfb> romeo: oh, missed above
<leftyfb> romeo: what does "apt-cache policy wine" say now?
<romeo> leftyfb: same output
<leftyfb> romeo: negative. It will not be the same output if you changed the repo
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I have idea, what if I'll connect monitor to notebook and find out will it be recognized or not
<romeo> i changed it from india server to main server, now i am doing it again , changing it to mirror.clarkson.edu/ubuntu
<leftyfb> romance: try us.archive.ubuntu.com
<romeo> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/3zyPrZAu
<kostkon> romeo, you could also use the wine repo to install wine 3.x although you'll probably be refused support here if you ask help on that
<leftyfb> kostkon: resolving package issues from the main repo should be the priority
<kostkon> leftyfb, as always
<leftyfb> romeo: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get install wine
<leftyfb> romeo: please paste the output of all of that to pastebin
<outoftime> TJ-: nope, didn't work as I expected...
<nutzz> What should I do if I get this error https://pastebin.com/raw/zDKYBDXF?
<romeo> leftyfb: its updating cache. just bear with me
<nutzz> running apt --fix-broken install does nothing
<T4P4N> Hi
<T4P4N> hello
<T4P4N> is anyone out there
<T4P4N> ?
<wafflejock> T4P4N yes this is ubuntu support chat though
<leftyfb> !ask | T4P4N
<ubottu> T4P4N: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<outoftime_92> TJ-: as I mentioned earlier, I didn't actually need nvidia
<outoftime_92> TJ-: nouveu should be good, but it hurt my eyes
<MonkeyDust> T4P4N  this is the ubuntu support channel
<chris____> Does anyone here know about irssi, the IRC chat client?
<outoftime_92> chris____: i don't know, just using it
<leftyfb> chris____: we do not take surveys here. If you have a support issue, please detail the issue you have.
<chris____> Well I'm trying to get the hilight feature to work on Ubuntu and nothing I do seems to make a difference.
<MonkeyDust> chris____  i'm using irssi
<leftyfb> ChrispyChris92: did you try #irssi?
<ChrispyChris92> I've tried tons of different hilight commands and am starting to wonder if it isn't working because of my Ubuntu setup, rather than the wrong setting in app.
<ChrispyChris92> Oh, I'll look and see if that works.
<ChrispyChris92> Thank you!
<ovidnis> Anyone know why ctrl would not work in various games on ubuntu?
<outoftime_92> #irssi
<ovidnis> it's happening in both native and emulated games
<romeo> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/4Jpt3sjT
<zlsyx> Given a table with countries name and language they speak how to find the way that 2 countries speak the same language? Like Enaldn English and U.S. English then England and U.S. speark same language. Should I use join for this?
<leftyfb> romeo: you have a bit of a mess of a sources.list
<leftyfb> zlsyx: are you talking mysql?
<leftyfb> romeo: you should edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and make it look similar to this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DgnTF6TZ6n/
<kostkon> zlsyx, not the best place to ask about sql rdbms and the likes
<leftyfb> romeo: try #mysql or whatever db solution you're using
<leftyfb> romeo: oops, wrong person
<leftyfb> zlsyx: try #mysql or whatever db solution you're using
<romeo> leftyfb: done that. now  "sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get install wine" is being executed
<romeo> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/XBtdEp7X
<romeo> still getting error
<jim> careful with the -y... once you see what you're updating, you may or may not wish to
<leftyfb> romeo: you aren't posting everything
<leftyfb> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<leftyfb>  
<leftyfb> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<leftyfb> there should be something between those lines
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I suppose you have no will to answer my questions any more
<kostkon> outoftime_92, or no time maybe?
<romeo> leftyfb: it is blank.
<romeo> leftyfb:https://imagebin.ca/v/3tVwUPDYpW1x
<kostkon> outoftime_92, well even your nick probably concurs
<romeo> leftyfb: you can even check the image
<leftyfb> romeo: dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<leftyfb> anything show up when you run that?
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> I have an issue with 17.10. I heard that CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+R can be used to record your screen and make webm videos, but when I try this, the .webm file created is always 0 bytes.
<Dbugger> Why could be this happening?
<kostkon> Dbugger, only when on wayland i think or is the other way around?
<Dbugger> kostkon, sorry, what? I did not understand the question
<Dbugger> I am not sure what Wayland is...
<Dbugger> "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" returns "ubuntu"
<Dbugger> I guess that means I am in X. I just read that if I was in Wayland, it would return "gnome-wayland"
<outoftime_92> kostkon: what's wrong with nick?
<romeo> leftyfb: no
<romeo> leftyfb: nothing is showing up
<kostkon> Dbugger, i wask afk. yes. in the x session you can probably use any of the 3rd party screen recorders like simplescreenrecorder
<leftyfb> romeo: ok, I'm at a bit of a loss at the moment and got a lot going on at work and still haven't had lunch yet
<kostkon> outoftime_92, nothing wrong with it
<romeo> leftyfb: please do that. i will try it later. thanks
<Dbugger> kostkon, while that is an option I weight in, I was wondering why could the native way of doing this not be working...
<Guest29277> Dbugger, run the command "env | grep -i wayland" if you have an output, you're running wayland.
<Redman276> hello all
<geonidas_> drone
<calir> helo?
<geonidas_> hi
<Redman276> I have a video issue I need a hand with, I cnt seem to figure out how to put X in VESA mode. I'm tuck looking at the rt 1/4 of the desktop.. any ideas?
<calir> is this IRC?
<Boyette> yes
<geonidas_> no
<kostkon> Dbugger, probably the built-in one only supports wayland moreover it seems it's the only recorder that currently supports it
<Dbugger> kostkon, I see. I will try to find out how to use wayland, and try it there
<voot> Hi All. I'm upgrading a production 14.04LTS server to 16.04LTS, but I get "No new release found" using do-release-upgrade
<voot> This system is behind a firewall and only has access to the gatech.edu repo.
<Guest29277> voot: have you tried do-release-upgrade -d
<nacc> Guest29277: that's not what you want to do
<voot> Yes. And I have tried -c. I get no results either way
<voot> I didn't want to do a -d, but its interesting that didn't work either
<voot> I ran an apt-get dist-upgrade, which took my kernel up a level
<voot> I also tried manually changing sources from trusty to xenial and running do-release-upgrade, but that didn't work either, so I reverted the sources.
<nacc> voot: you wouldn't d-r-u in that case, just normal apt dist-upgrade, but that's less supported
<outoftime_92> TJ-: ask if you need some favor
<voot> Of course I'd like to go with the correct method of d-r-u...this is a RADIUS system for a university
<voot> It has to be correct
<antonlavrynets> hello from matrix! I'm first time enjoying reality!
<Emery> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu on my keyboard, I've plugged the USB on but it doesn't boot?
<Emery> I used win32 to copy the image onto my 256mb USB
<Emery> Does it matter if it's a non-branded USB stick or Corsair?
<ovidnis> anyone have any clue why ctrl wouldn't work in certain program?
<Emery> Also it's a razer keyboard
<voot> Emery: use unetbootin to create your boot usb
<voot> Emery:  you can't just copy the image in most cases
<Emery> voot: I've tried that also, but when I plug it into my keyboard it doesn't boot
<voot> Emery: plug directly into the computer. the usb hub in the keyboard may not be initialized in time to be recognized by the bios
<Emery> Does it matter which USB slot I plug it into, I have 12
<Emery> I have one built into my mobo near to the CPU will that effect speed?
<voot> It should be in a USB port directly connected to the mainboard
<voot> no hubs
<Emery> Should I try and boot from a Floppy? I have one of those
<compdoc> the blue usb ports are usb3, and should be faster. but sometimes finicky
<Emery> I don't think the image will fit onto that though
<voot> lol
<Emery> voot: ?
<voot> anyone else have ideas about do-release-upgrade? does it pull only from the apt sources list?
<Emery> voot: Why are you laughing? Is this a support channel or not?
<Emery> I got XP to boot with a floppy
<Emery> voot: https://tinyurl.com/yaeg8uub There's an article here on how to get it to boot from a floppy, can I still do this?
<voot> an op should kick this guy
<Exterminador> or there's something very wrong with Xubuntu or probably some package I have installed. login loop again only in my account (no .config or .local folder)
<Emery> rofl
<bparker> I have a package that only came with an init.d script instead of a systemd service unit. I could not get it to start via the built-in sysvinit support systemd (or whatever it is called) but finally figured out that it was because of a ENABLED=0 in the /etc/default/$NAME file. However, while the init.d script logs this error, I do not see it printing its log_progress_msg anywhere, and
<bparker> /lib/lsb/init-functions says that it that function "should be a no-op on Ubuntu", except it just does a simple print, but I'm not able to see that in any log anywhere. What's going on?
<Exterminador> someone shoot me already. not having any problems with normal Ubuntu, just the damn Xubuntu. and in Xubuntu I can access the other accounts, except my own
<bparker> basically I'm just trying to figure out how I would have debugged this issue without realizing that default file mistake
<Exterminador> isn't that damn weird?
<Exterminador> this is the content of `la .` > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wDRTp95NRK/
<tgm4883> Exterminador: did you look in .xsession-errors
<Exterminador> .xsession-errors > http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McBHZWxbtx/
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to make puppet (the config management tool) install wine1.8, but without ttf-mscorefonts-installer, which wine recommends. any ideas? is there an easy way to ban that package on a dpkg level maybe?
<donofrio> how do I turn off keychain dialog in chromium ubuntu (always seemed like a very terrible idea even 20 years ago...)
<Sven_vB> I already configured puppet to uninstall ttf-ms… but puppet doesn't connect the dots, so it depends on timing whether it will be removed after being installed.
<tgm4883> Exterminador: have you tried creating ~/.cache/sessions/
<Sven_vB> donofrio, in case keychain is a separate package, you could try uninstalling it.
<Exterminador> tgm4883: the folder ~/.cache/sessions does exist
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: you could set dependency order in puppet.
<Exterminador> and wasn't created by me
<tgm4883> Exterminador: which is why I asked if you have tried creating it
<Exterminador> oops
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, yeah, however I'd like to avoid having an explicit dependency between my wine and fonts package. also I'd prefer to not install ttf-ms… in the first place.
<Exterminador> you're right
<Exterminador> the folder doesn't exist
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: have you tried adding   install_options => ['--no-install-recommends'],
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: https://serverfault.com/questions/513588/no-apt-recommends-with-puppet
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, nope, I'll try that. I've searched the docs for "recommend" but I see how that missed it.
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sorfrost> TJ-, hey man you there?
<Exterminador> I don't know what else to do?
<Amm0n> Exterminador, you're missing .config too
<Exterminador> I've deleted those. last time I had to delete them
<Exterminador> but now, it doesn't work either way..
<tgm4883> Exterminador: last time?
<Exterminador> tgm4883: yes. it's the 2nd or 3rd time that this issue happens. I can login to all other accounts in the laptop, except my own
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, if access permissions are the problem, you can also appropriate the folder instead of deleting it.
<tgm4883> Exterminador: You should attempt to identify what you're doing that keeps breaking your login
<tgm4883> Exterminador: For starters, looking at log files (as I requested) shows it complaining that the directory doesn't exist
<jerware> hello.
<tgm4883> Exterminador: I don't have a ton of time to sink into this, I'd probably just create a new user and migrate your stuff over
<Amm0n> Exterminador, try to delete .ICEautority, then copy a .config from another user
<Amm0n> Exterminador, and use backups in the future
<Exterminador> it doesn't work
<Exterminador> not even removing . ICEauthority
<bronius> nius
<bronius> cjndcj
<AndroBuilder> hello :) how can i unblock my wifi ....? it says "Hard blocked yes" using rfkill list
<bronius> bronius
<Exterminador> something is failing in the widgets thing. is any way to restore all to default?
<ovidnis> anyone have any clue why ctrl wouldn't work in certain programs? namely games like team fortress and total war. i used the tweak tool to set caps lock to super if that has anything to do with it...
<AndroBuilder> IBM ThinkPAd T60   wifi hard blocked YES .... how can i change this
<Sven_vB> can I configure dpkg via environment variables, too? I'd like to set --no-install-recommends for all apt and dpkg launched from my script.
<Sven_vB> (they're launched indirectly)
<jerware> I'm looking for nc6 or netcat6
<Sven_vB> jerware, this one? http://www.deepspace6.net/projects/netcat6.html
<Sven_vB> jerware, might be easier to use a modern vanialla netcat though.
<jerware> ok.  what is meant by vanilla?  Is that what comes with ubuntu repos?
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: https://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-to-not-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, thanks again!
<Exterminador> thanks for the help tho. I think I need to reinstall ALL again and lose all the data I have (I don't have any way to backup the system)
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: dpkg has no concept of recommends, you shouldn't use it to install packages anyway
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, in case you found that via search engine, which one?
<jerware> oh vanilla means default or ordinary
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: google
<tgm4883> Exterminador: you could setup a new user and copy your stuff over
<Exterminador> tgm4883: weirdly this only happens only to my account.. yesterday was working perfectly. today I booted into Ubuntu to update it. when I returned to Xubuntu, this happens
<Exterminador> I'm so angry right now..
<tgm4883> Exterminador: you booted into ubuntu to update it, then returned to Xubuntu?
<Exterminador> yes
<tgm4883> Exterminador: do you have multiple full installs, or just multiple desktop environments?
<Exterminador> multiple full installs. I need to restart to enter each OS
<tgm4883> Exterminador: do your installs share a home directory?
<Exterminador> no, they're separated I guess. each one has it's own partition and stuff
<tgm4883> Then unless you're having hardware failure, you changed something on the Xubuntu install. Either via update or something else
<Exterminador> Windows in /sda1, Xubuntu in /sda6 and Ubuntu in /sda5
<tgm4883> Exterminador: out of curiosity, why 2 Ubuntu installs?
<Exterminador> well, I installed the normal Ubuntu when it was in the early beginning of 17.10 (like one or 2 days after being released)
<Exterminador> because I wanted to try the new features
<tgm4883> ah
<Exterminador> the problem about Ubuntu is that my kids don't find it so easy to work with as Xubuntu (they use it mainly to play educational games and watch anime on YouTube), when comes to logout (they're used to the xfce prompt tho)
<tgm4883> Exterminador: well if it helps, that's not typical behavior. Things shouldn't just break. And since other accounts work fine, it's an issue with just your account, meaning a full reinstall isn't necessary. You can just create a new account, move your stuff to it and then delete the old account
<Exterminador> tgm4883: just as last intent > how to restore the desktop environment to its fresh installed (on the .xsession-errors I see it complaining about some widget(?))
<tgm4883> Exterminador: hmm, what do you have in '/etc/skel' (hidden folders too)
<Exterminador> .bash_logout, .bashrc, .config/, .profile .Xdefaults, .xscreensaver
<tgm4883> Exterminador: you might just be able to copy those into your home directory and overwrite everything, but you might just need to create a new user and copy that stuff over (it might make new files/folders on user create). You'd need to set ownership on that stuff correctly
<qswz> I can't get crontab to work, http://dpaste.com/12R8S3W the script I run uses sudo, so I added it sudo crontab -e, it didn"t work, I tried sudo -u caub crontab -e
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/1QH2HDT <-- what's weird is systemctl status cron  shows it was acrivated and ran those things
<qswz> but it didn"t have effect on my session
<geirha> qswz: cron runs outside your X session.
<qswz> I guess the issue is sudo
<qswz> geirha: ahh
<qswz> dang it, is there a way tho?
<qswz> thanks
<geirha> I suggest you run it in your session instead; via xdg-autostart
<geirha> using an infinite loop and some sleeps
<qswz> ohh ok
<qswz> Thanks again
<vile> you can cron an suid script to execute, but probably not very secure
<will075> Hola alguna, sala, q orienten sobre instalación en español?
<qswz> vile: How would cron run it in X session?
<varaindemian> Does ubuntu 16.04.4 have gnome?
<varaindemian> As the default de?
<nacc> varaindemian: no
<will075> Alguien conoce una, forma concreta de  dual boot con Windows 10..instale el 16.04.4 pero al instalar el grub2 se queda colgado.. Probé con varios instaladores y tb con la, versión 17.01
<tgm4883> !es | will075
<ubottu> will075: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<will075> Gris!
<arooni> how do i search for package version of a given package
<nacc> arooni: you mean what versions are available?
<nacc> arooni: apt-cache policy <pkgname>
<arooni> nacc: sure; as well as most recent version
<nacc> arooni: well, you can't easily see the older packages, the policy output shows you roughly what apt sees
<arooni> nacc: thats a very useful command
<nacc> arooni: yes it is :) `apt` has integrated into that command as well
<arooni> nacc: didnt know i could just run apt
<arooni> easier for me to remember that
<nacc> arooni: different command than apt-get
<nacc> arooni: they are different commands, i mean
<arooni> so i can run apt search ;; apt policy foo
<arooni> but i still need apt-get to get new packages right
<nacc> arooni: with the understanding they are different
<nacc> arooni: no, you can use `apt` for that too
<nacc> arooni: it's a differetn frontend to dpkg
<arooni> why would i want to use apt-get or apt-cache as opposed to apt
<arooni> ah ok
<arooni> has ubuntu always been that way
<arooni> or after a certain version
<nacc> arooni: no, apt is newer
<tgm4883> nacc: 'apt-cache madison <package>' shows it a bit easier if you're just looking for versions
<nacc> tgm4883: ah nice
<nacc> tgm4883: thanks!
<qswz> geirha: https://stackoverflow.com/a/1584434/3183756 might work
<newbie|2> hello
<qswz> if I put those 2 lines in my script
<arooni> is aptitude not a thing anymore
<newbie|2> I need some help with the package manager.  I've tried to install KDE, but it failed and left me 3 depends that won't install.   I just want it to go away, but it will not.  any ideas ?
<newbie|2> kdevelop : Depends: kdevelop-data (>= 4:5.1.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2) but 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 is installed
<newbie|2>             Depends: kdevplatform10-libs (>= 5.1.1) but it is not installed
<newbie|2>             Depends: libclang1-3.8 (>= 3.8) but it is not installed
<MonkeyDust> newbie|2  next time, use a pastebin ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<albertoiNET> Hi
<newbie|2> @MonkeyDust, It was rather small :)
<albertoiNET> Hi Carll :) but your paste bin didn't work  :(
<newbie|2> is there a command line to just fix those things or what ?
<albertoiNET> Hi, any idea with this problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th/1010420#1010420
<kostkon> newbie|2, the "~ppa2" part is a red flag
<albertoiNET> I can't adjust de brightness level :( always 100%
<newbie|2> kostkon: yeah, it was KDE, but I just want to do other things now and I'm being blocked by this.
<kostkon> newbie|2, apt-cache policy kdevelop-data  do you want the version of kde from that PPA or the main repos
<newbie|2> at this point I just want it to go away
<Sorfrost> newbie|2, if they wont install, the package you're are trying to install won't function properly..
<newbie|2> Sorfrost: that's okay, I just want it to go away, all of KDE is fine.
<newbie|2> Sorfrost: removing all of KDE is fine, I want to use my apt-get for other stuff and I'm blocked right now.
<Sorfrost> newbie|2, try this: edit /var/lib/dpkg/status,
<Sorfrost> find the package with the broken dependencies
<Sorfrost> , edit the Depends: line to stop the package complaining.
<tomreyn> Sorfrost: this is not a good recommendation but a good way to break apt
<xevious> Is there a setting I can change (initramfs setting or kernel parameter, etc.) that disables suspend/resume? My systems are hanging for a while during boot: after they stop for a minute or so, they say "Gave up waiting for suspend/resume device" and continue booting.
<Sorfrost> tomreyn, it might "break" apt only for that specific package. no?
<tomreyn> Sorfrost: if you break the file format and dpkg will be unable to parse it then dpkg (and thus apt) will be broken entirely
<tomreyn> there are better ways
<Sorfrost> tomreyn, im sure about that, but he said he just wanted those unmet deps to go away... Sorry if i misanterstood
<albertoiNET> Hi, somebody can help me with this issue:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<EriC^> albertoiNET: did you try acpi_osi stuff?
<albertoiNET> Yes I tried acpi_osi on /etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub . Then reboot and I'm still the same problem. I cannot adjuts the brightnes of my laptop screen
<albertoiNET> EriC^ :(
<newbie|2> Sorfrost: thanks a lot, that seems to work.
<akik> albertoiNET: there's also acpi_backlight
<EriC^> albertoiNET: what did you try for acpi_osi?
<izznogooood> How do i turn off dimming of inactive windows in gnome3!
<izznogooood> 17.10
<albertoiNET> EriC^ I tested acpi_osi=Linux
<albertoiNET> akik Yes I also tested diferents values on acpi_backlight
<akik> albertoiNET: you should use the value that you get from: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i "windows " | sort
<akik> albertoiNET: that is for acpi_osi=
<akik> albertoiNET: the latest "windows" version, i know they don't make sense
<Sven_vB> I just uninstalled build-essential, but still have /usr/src/linux-headers-* directories. is it now safe to remove them?
<albertoiNET> akik really? a windows version in acpi_osi?
<akik> albertoiNET: yes
<akik> albertoiNET: most laptops are not tested with linux in mind so it leads to this unfortunate config
<albertoiNET> acpi_osi=Windows 2015" for exxample?
<albertoiNET> acpi_osi="Windows 2015" for exxample?
<akik> albertoiNET: if you put it to /etc/default/grub: acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"
<albertoiNET> with \ or without
<akik> albertoiNET: just as i wrote there
<albertoiNET> ok, I'm going to try right now
<albertoiNET> thanks
<akik> then update-grub afterwards
<dabblerdude_> Hello.
<dabblerdude_> Can someone help me? I recently used the software updater to update my packages and now when I log in, I only have the background and cursor.
<dabblerdude_> This is on Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS.
 * Sven_vB remembers he can just ask dpkg which package still needs these dirs.
<BenderRodriguez> what's the different between dist-upgrade, upgrade, and full-upgrade
<BenderRodriguez> (apt)
<pantera> upgrade upgrades packages you have installed from the repos
<pantera> So like hexchat chrome etc
<albertoiNET2> akik I tested this
<albertoiNET2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\" "
<albertoiNET2> but didn't work :(
<akik> albertoiNET2: you mean you can't adjust the brightness?
<akik> albertoiNET2: try adding: acpi_backlight=vendor
<albertoiNET2> Yes, I can't adjust the brigthness :(
<albertoiNET2> so the line must to be this:
<pantera> I'm not sure what the difference is between dist-upgrade and full-upgrade. I've only used dist-upgrade. Just from the name it would make me think that full upgrade would make it so I have gone from 17.10 to 18.4 but like I said I haven't looked it up yet. Let me do this now.
<albertoiNET2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\" acpi_backlight=vendor"
<akik> albertoiNET2: add also this before the first acpi_osi: acpi_osi=!
<akik> albertoiNET2: looks good
<albertoiNET2> so...
<pantera> So I was wrong with my assumption: https://askubuntu.com/questions/770135/apt-full-upgrade-versus-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<albertoiNET2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\" acpi_backlight=vendor"
<albertoiNET2> I test this line akik?
<akik> albertoiNET2: yes looks good
<akik> albertoiNET2: on my 2011 acer laptop i needed to use acpi_osi=Linux for the backlight to work
<ConsoleFx> When I try to install gvim, on Ubuntu 16 is shows many vim-<variants> .. which one would be a recommended installation?
<ConsoleFx> It shows variants e.g. vim-gtk3 // vim-gnome // vim-athena // vim-gnome-py2 etc
<vlt> ConsoleFx: On Ubuntu MATE I chose vim-gnome.
<ConsoleFx> vlt, its a standard Ubuntu 16.04 (no mate though)
<ConsoleFx> vlt, anyway let me go ahead with vim-gnome.. that seems like a better option
<ConsoleFx> done. thanks!
<markus_> i have ubuntu 16 on one partition and 3 other partition are mounted . now when i try to delete anything from those mounted ubuntu doesn't send the files to trash on deletion.
<markus_> however, it shows the warning that file will be permanently deleted before deletion
<markus_> how can i make ubuntu to delete files to trash whenever i delete files from those mounted partitions.
<UserUS> makrus_: they are permanently deleted, they don't go to trash
<markus_> userUS: yeah they dont
<markus_> i want them to go to trash so that i can recover if i need to
<UserUS> markus_: what are you mounting?
<UserUS> markus_: other drive partitions on the same drive as your os with a dual boot or something along those lines?
<markus_>  other drive partitions on the same drive. these mounted partition are ntfs
<markus_> userUS: no dual boot
<TJ-> markus_: inside the user's home directory Trash is stored at $HOME/.local/share/Trash/, but on other file-systems it tries to create a /.Trash-$(id -u)/ directory in the root of that other file-system and use that. If it can't create that directory (permissions, etc.), or is configured not to do that, it will directly delete files
<UserUS> markus_: okay so you using a live cd?
<UserUS> or usb
<markus_> userUS: ubuntu is installed on one ext4 partition
<markus_> TJ-: so what can i do to get the desired result
<UserUS> markus_: To my knowledge, the only way to do what you'd like is to copy the files to your desktop, save them somewhere (doesnt mantter where) then delete from the NTFS
<UserUS> markus_: Then you can control what is moved to the trash in your linux partition
<TJ-> markus_: It depends if the DE allows you to configure it; I work with the command-line so the GUI can't interfere with such things
<markus_> userUS: sorry, but this solution doesn't sound good to me.
<TJ-> markus_: you might be able to find a setting using "grep -rni trash ~/.config/"
<UserUS> markus_: Unfortunetly, you cannot change a permeant deletion to location to my knowledge. Sorry I couldn't help, hope you find your solution.
<markus_> running "grep -rni trash ~/.config/" spits out a lot of text. and i cant understand anything from it
<tomreyn> on my xfce there is ~/.config/Thunar/accels.scm where there is ThunarStandardView/move-to-trash
<Hell-Razor> Hey fellas, how can I get python 3.6 as my default instead of 2.7?
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: that seems like a bad idea, are you writing python scripts?
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883, How is it a bad idea? And yes
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: well any scripts on the system written for python 2 and not compatible with python 3 would fail. For your scripts, you could point to python3 in your intpreter line
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: you'll certainly raise hell if you do :D many system scripts rely on python 2.x being the default
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: a la "#!/usr/bin/env python3"
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: IMHO, that's the correct way to do it
<Hell-Razor> Eh, I am sure theres a way to force ubuntu to use 3
<Jordan_U> Hell-Razor: Don't.
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: there is, I'm not sure I want to help you break your system though
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: why not just set your scripts to use 3?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: there is, but it'll severely break many things, including possibly apt tooling
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883, Thats like using kernel version 2.7... Super obsolete
<Hell-Razor> Python 2.7 was released in 2010
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: Well the reason that 2 is still default is because switching to 3 breaks things
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: it depends on which Ubuntu release you're using. We've had a many-years transition plan to get to a default python3, which will happen with Ubuntu 18.04
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: at which point python2.7 will move from the 'main' component to 'universe'
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: I'm still not entirely sure why you're resistant to forcing your scripts to use python3
<kostkon> Hell-Razor, you probably haven't realised how much is python based in ubuntu/linux and a version mixup will definitely create problems
<Hell-Razor> Because 3.x is stable and I dont like being almost a decade behind?
<Hell-Razor> Yeah I understand that.
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: if your scripts are python3 specific they should force use of the python3 interpreter.
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: that ensure they won't break no matter what the default interpreter happens to be on any system
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: maybe this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python
<Hell-Razor> I dont htink you guys understand what I am saying
<MWM> Any KVM users in here?  I am evperiencing this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/930491/group-libvirtd-does-not-exist-while-installing-qemu-kvm
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: you're not a decade behind. Python 2.7.14 was released in Sept 2017
<Jordan_U> Hell-Razor: You can just remove python2 (and everything that depends on it). Then you'll know that everything on your system is using python 3. Also note that python3 is actively maintained and kept secure.
<Hell-Razor> 2.7.0 was released in 2010
<MWM> since the accepted answer only has on vote and the next answer seems valid also, I was hoping for more opinions
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: this gives an overview of how complicated the transition to python3 has been https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-2714/
<tgm4883> Release Date: 2017-09-16
<Jordan_U> s/python3 is actively maintained/python2 is actively maintained/
<Hell-Razor> https://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7/
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: so?
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: If you are using a version of Ubuntu that has Python 2.7.0, then you are way out of support
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: if you want to change the default use update-alternatives
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883, Nevermind, you guys are missing the point lol
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: 2.7.0 != 2.7.14  (or even 2.7.5, which is in trusty)
<tgm4883> Hell-Razor: no, I think you're missing the point. The 2.7.x branch is supported
<Hell-Razor> tgm4883, Its still obsolete
<nacc> Hell-Razor: how are you defining 'obsolete'?
<tgm4883> obsolete - no longer produced or used; out of date.
<tgm4883> I'm pretty sure that releasing a new version means it's not obsolete
<MWM> https://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3
<nacc> Hell-Razor: do you mean 'old'?
<Hell-Razor> Yes "old"
<nacc> Hell-Razor: well, it's not. It came out last year (2.7.14)
<nacc> Hell-Razor: and old is definitely not obsolete
<Hell-Razor> When you look at which python is used in the linux world, 2.7 is obsolete
<nacc> Hell-Razor: i don't know what you are basing that off of, but it's thew rong word and false
<nacc> Hell-Razor: none of this is ubuntu support discussion, though
<Jordan_U> Hell-Razor: Run "sudo apt remove python2-minimal" but do *not* allow it to actually remove it. Note all of the packages that it will try to uninstall as they depend on python 2.
<Jordan_U> Hell-Razor: ( The package should actually be "python2.7-minimal")
<MWM> from some light reading, I do not beleive that python3 is as widely used as python 2.7.x ?
<Hell-Razor> Ill continue this conversation when I am back at work Monday, have a good weekend
<nacc> MWM: fully depends on the context
<MWM> got my issue with KVM figured out.  Old instructions are ... old :D https://askubuntu.com/questions/969385/kvm-installation-on-ubuntu-17-10
<MWM> it would be cool if a guy didnt have to start googling when using the official instructions, but I cant say I had to dig too far.
<hfp> Hello, gnome-shell is randomly using 70-80% CPU for no reason and the only cure is to reboot. This is driving me nuts, how do I fix it? It's happening right now so I can provide debug info (I don't know how to reproduce, just happens at random once in a while). Using Ubuntu 17.10
<robairt> this is probably not helpful, but I had the same thing happen after I installed chromeremote desktop. Turned out the remotedesktop was running even when nothing was connected and it was running screensavers that were using up all my resources
<hfp> thanks, I don't use chrome or the remote desktop
<hfp> alternatively, can I get rid of gnome-shell?
<kk4ewt> yes you install another DESKTOP
<kk4ewt> otherwise in gnome no you cannot get rid of gnome-shell
<OerHeks> hfp, if that seems to happen again: open terminal: top # and see wat processes or zombies take up cpu time
<hfp> OerHeks: top process is /usr/bin/gnome-shell using 30-80% CPU. The next process is using 2-3%.
<backfat> hello.
<kostkon> backfat, hi
<OerHeks> hfp, you could check your syslog, (https://askubuntu.com/questions/789385/software-and-updater-consumes-100-cpu-in-ubuntu-16-04)or update processes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1716579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716579 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-software uses a very high cpu amount" [Critical,Confirmed]
<terminalator> How does one output the current volume level in the terminal?
<OerHeks> alsamixer does that realtime
<terminalator> I'm using pulseaudio though
<kostkon> terminalator, pacmd --help
<terminalator> I'm running i3wm in comnination with xubuntu, I'd like to set up a notification with notify-send when increasing/decreasing the volume
<meteorx> :)
<hfp> OerHeks: yes that looks like it. There is no solution though and I'm not sure where to go from there?
<hfp> OerHeks: no wait this is for gnome-software, mine is gnome-shell
<OerHeks> oke, then the syslog would still be intresting
<terminalator> kostkon: I see
<hfp> I'm going through it now, I don't see anything standing out related to gnome-shell. I also ran a search for CRITICAL and nothing cam eup
<OerHeks> maybe critical is good, fail is bad
<OerHeks> those guides should mention /var/log/syslog.1 log for the previous one
<hfp> yes, I checked both, I only get warnings for gnome-shell which seem to be benign
<xanrevent> Hey all. I'm compiling a program (cryptlib) and I need to specify that it should compile as 32 bit. The command I'm using is sudo make shared. I've tried googling to no avail.
<TurboWafflz> test
<nacc> xanrevent: you might want to ask cryptlib folks (it's typically a compiler flag, like -m32, which may or may not be controlled by a Makefile variable
<nacc> xanrevent: you definitely should not be inovking make as root though
<nacc> xanrevent: and more than likely the simplest thing to do is setup a 32-bit env and just build there
<xanrevent> nacc: any idea where to find those? I can't find an irc for them or any specific forums.
<xanrevent> nacc: either that, or I've misidentified the source of my problem, because I'm in a 32-bit environment
<nacc> xanrevent: no idea; if you're on 32-bit then it'd be building 32-bit (unless you've setup a 64-bit cross compiler)
<nacc> xanrevent: a) don't use sudo build things; b) pastebin the output
<xanrevent> nacc: I install a program (mysticbbs) and it functions fine until I compile cryptlib, then I get a runtime error.
<nacc> xanrevent: compiling some other program makes an installed program fail?
<xanrevent> nacc: and I have no idea how to debug, but I don't get the same problem running the 64bit install on a 64bit system
<xanrevent> nacc: yep
<nacc> xanrevent: i feel like you're missing some salient points as that makes no sense :)
<ariel_> Hola alguien que hable español?
<nacc> xanrevent: compiling a program doesn't change the state of your system (generally)
<nacc> !es | ariel_
<ubottu> ariel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ariel_> soy de México
<ariel_> gracias...thanks
<pengwens> hey folks - can anyone help me out with enabling pae?  I just installed 4Gb of RAM into a 32-bit computer, and although the BIOS can see all 4Gb, the linux kernel only sees 3Gb
<xanrevent> nacc: the program is set up to try to identify is ssh is enabled in the configuration and uses the cryptlib files to operate
<kostkon> pengwens, should be on by default
<xanrevent> nacc: so far as I can figure
<OerHeks> pengwens, that could be normal, if onboard GPU snoops memory
<nacc> xanrevent: that's fine, but compiling a program doesn't change your system at all, so it's something else, presuambly
<xanrevent> nacc: all I know is the program runs, then I "make shared" in cryptlib, and crash-bang-boom
<nacc> xanrevent: yeah something else seems off if that's the case (e.g., it's using . in your PATH)
<pengwens> Here's what I know to look at for my memory: https://pastebin.com/wmGrCTqe
<xanrevent> I'm replicating it on a virtualbox right now to triple-check
<nacc> xanrevent: i really don't know, i'd ask those upstream comunities, though, it doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue in and of itself
<xanrevent> nacc: I appreciate the help anyways :)
<pengwens> I don't have the pae enabled kernel: 4.13.0-36-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 16 20:06:51 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> pengwens, default kernel is pae enabled
<kostkon> pengwens, is this a laptop?
<pengwens> kostkon: yeah - that's consistent with what's written here (12.10 and onwards) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/Enabling
<pengwens> kostkon: no, it's a desktop
<kostkon> pengwens, what about the graphics card
<Tezcatlipoca> Hi, all. I'm trying to install a program from the early 2000s on a Ubuntu Server instance.  It says just to untar it and type make, but my makes fail and there's no configure file.
<Tezcatlipoca>  It's not apparent to me from the error what to do. And I don't have much experience, anybody have any leads for what I should try next?
<pengwens> kostkon: does a "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator" make sense?  That comes from dmidecode -t 10
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: you need to make sure you type make from the correct directory where you unpackaged the program you are trying to install
<kostkon> pengwens, so maybe 1GB is shared with the graphics card and it is therefore unavailable to the rest of the system?
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens, yeah it is the right directory it just gives a bunch of warnings as it tries and then fails with error 1
<kostkon> pengwens, you could probably go into your bios and check how much ram is your graphics card set to use
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: can you paste the warnings into pastebin?  you may need to install the appropriate compilers
<pengwens> kostkon: that's not a bad idea - brb
<kostkon> Tezcatlipoca, you'd have to pastebin the output if you were to have a chance of getting some kind of support here
#ubuntu 2018-03-03
<rosvi> I have a linux box I'm gonna install arch a windows box. Not bootable media. Would it be possible to installa distro on those circumstances? Just wondering about it
<pengwens> kostkon: The BIOS sets aside 8MB of system memory for the integrated video controller.  Yeah, that's 8MB, and that's not a typo
<kostkon> pengwens, lol, just 8mb
<pengwens> kostkon: yes, indeed.  it's an old computer
<kostkon> pengwens, what's the cpu btw
<pengwens> kostkon: oh, it's a solid Pentium 4. (with hyperthreading technology!)
<pengwens> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
<pengwens> I think you can get them on ebay for like $1.50
<pengwens> I spend $15 to upgrade the memory to 4Gb
<pengwens> If I can find a dvi-vga converter, I can give the graphics card a try and see if that frees up some onboard memory
<pengwens> it's worth a shot.
<kostkon> pengwens, came across a remapping option while in the bios?
<phnx> pengwens man its friday ) where`s ur beer?
<pengwens> dang.  I have a dvi-hdmi converter.  Now all I need is an hdmi cable ...
<pengwens> kostkon: no, one didn't pop out to me.  What should I be looking for?
<kostkon> pengwens, memory remapping of something along those lines
<kostkon> or*
<pengwens> kostkon: right on - let me give it another peak.  I saw the option with the integrated memory reserve and then gave up.  8Mb sounds pretty small, even for a computer this old
<pengwens> brb
<_foo> I was trying to add a custom option in xorg.conf (but there is no xorg.conf anymore in ubuntu 16.10) Any help? [the custom option is "CustomEDID"]
<_foo> X -configure didn't work anymore also (to have a xorg.conf.new to start modifying)
<pengwens> kostkon: no such luck
<pengwens> I could only find one item in the BIOS that talked about the graphics card
<pengwens> fyi - i tried booting into bodhi linux instead of ubuntu, and that side also only sees 3Gb of memory
<pengwens> (although dmidecode still lists 4Gb)
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens, @kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGkFzwfDvP/
<Tezcatlipoca> that is the result of my trying to make
<kostkon> pengwens, dang. i don't want to say it because it's takes a lot of time, but you probably need to run that memory test, you know, the one listed in grub or when you boot the liveusb
<pengwens> kostkon: yeah, that's a solid overnight job.  I let that thing run for 7 hours last time and it still didn't finish.  It's entirely possible I have a bad memory module.  (The first time it only recognized three of them, so I had to reseat the fourth)
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: are there more than 8 lines pasted there?  (Sorry if I am missing the others)
<kostkon> pengwens, it didn't? yeah most likely one of those is bad
<pengwens> kostkon: Right on - I'll give it a shot
<pengwens> kostkon: and hey - if three of them are good, i still got three 1Gb sticks for $15!
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens,  I just wrote the output of the make to a file and uploaded the file. I just assumed that which came out would be the relevant part.  Should I do it again and try to capture everything that shows up on screen.
<kostkon> pengwens, 3GB is fine for an old system like this
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: yeah, I can't make heads or tails of what's printed there, because I only see 8 lines that are trying to be executed and not the errors that show up from them
<Tezcatlipoca> ok, thanks for looking
<pengwens> kostkon: I have a fifth stick leftover that I can try throwing in there.  I just need to find out which slot is the bad one and yank that out of there.
<Tezcatlipoca> Anybody care to take a look at this better error result and give me some ideas about what I can do to get this very old program to install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkSrSKhJPF/
<Tezcatlipoca> Anyone good at compiling old programs?
<Checkmate> Hello i want to compress my directory folder to a small size
<maddawg2> did you try compressing it?
<_foo> Tezcatlipoca: Hi, how old is your program?
<maddawg2> and which folder specifically
<Checkmate> which best 7zip or .tar?
<_foo> Checkmate: 7zip and .tar.xz have very similar compression ratios
<Checkmate> _foo which the best to generate small size?
<maddawg2> Checkmate, it depends on a number of factors to be honest
<maddawg2> like the size you're starting with, what size you're looking at going to
<maddawg2> what type of file is it
<maddawg2> etc
<maddawg2> also are you looking to comrpess your home director?
<maddawg2> or which directory specifically
<Checkmate> maddawg2 i' want to compress my directory folder include rar files and text documents
<Checkmate> Desktop
<Checkmate>  /
<maddawg2> Desktop and / are two different directories
<maddawg2> . / is your whole drive basically
<maddawg2> or rather your root drive i should say
<maddawg2> and Desktop is part of your home folder
<Checkmate> yes
<maddawg2> personally I'd take the stuff you want to compress and put it all in one folder then compress sjust that folde
<maddawg2> not the whole desktop folder
<maddawg2> i dont know how the system will behave next time you start if you need to access it compressed all the time
<maddawg2> and how large is it to start with?
<maddawg2> and what is your target size?
<Checkmate> 500GB
<Checkmate> i want compress all of them and get like 100 or 200 GB in result compression
<maddawg2> have you just considered getting a bigger hard drive?
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> 500GB isnt that much
<Checkmate> i have 1TB i want make a backup
<maddawg2> ah.. i got like 8TB built in and 32TB external
<Checkmate> lool
<maddawg2> technically it's 64TB but it's a RAID 10 right now
<jdr> what do you store?
<Checkmate> insane
<maddawg2> and technically the internal is 16TB but it's also a raid 10
<maddawg2> jdr nah it's just for bragging rights
<maddawg2> jk
<maddawg2> mainly tons of music, pictures, videos
<maddawg2> it's on an 8 bay synology
<OerHeks> compressing rar in 7zip, and bulk them in tar
<jdr> haha gotcha
<jdr> I am up to 14GB in my Onedrive :D
<jdr> And thats it.
<maddawg2> the internal drives was just cuz i had the drives to spare
<Checkmate> Oerheks do you have good command to do that?
<maddawg2> i have google unlimited cloud through gsuite (worth the $10 a month for sure), and my synology drive is set to sync to that realtime
<maddawg2> it does encrypt everything before it sends it
<maddawg2> EncFS
<jdr> Thats killer.
<maddawg2> not my favorite tho
<maddawg2> i'm trying to figure out how to get my gdrive to mount locally on my ubuntu machine
<maddawg2> so i can stream from it
<jdr> Thought Google had a linux client
<maddawg2> there's a project called plexdrive that kinda does it but it doesnt work with encryption very well i hear
<jdr> ahh
<maddawg2> it's just a sync client
<pengwens> kostkon: I think one of my memory receivers is bad
<maddawg2> two way sync
<maddawg2> it would serve as a way to mount it externally and get a theoretical unlimted
<maddawg2> wouldnt*
<jdr> What would you stream from it?
<jdr> videos?
<maddawg2> yea my movies and music
<Checkmate> maddawg2 what the best 7z or tar?
<jdr> Gotcha.
<maddawg2> i ripped all my movies from dvd over the course of like 9 months
<maddawg2> and blueray
<jdr> Shit.
<jdr> I dont purchase a whole lot of DVD/BlueRays...but when I do, most of the time they come with a free iTunes copy
<maddawg2> well checkmate are you looking to preserve permissions and directory structure etc
<maddawg2> like for archiving or soemthing
<maddawg2> jdr does iTunes still DRM their movies?
<jdr> yes
<maddawg2> yea
<maddawg2> no go for me
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> i use plex and emby
<jdr> I know, its a turn off for a lot of folks.
<maddawg2> and they cant work with those
<meteorx> whats up everybody
<jdr> But I am engulfed in the Apple ecosystem
<maddawg2> actually i'm really just using plex and Kodi now
<jdr> whats shakin meteorx
<maddawg2> plex is AWESOME... lets me watch my film collection anywhere in the world on any device... and i can even add user accounts
<jdr> Hmm
<maddawg2> it can be played directly from a webbrowser too
<jdr> Is there like a Plex app?
<jdr> For phone?
<maddawg2> there is also an app yes
<maddawg2> for both ios and android
<jdr> gotcha
<maddawg2> it streams to your device
<jdr> Download to device?
<maddawg2> so you dont store
<jdr> or just stream?
<maddawg2> you can do both
<maddawg2> it hass an offline mode
<maddawg2> you can download them for offline
<maddawg2> or stream
<jdr> Thats sweet
<maddawg2> the server automatically compresses the video to fit your bandwidth too
<maddawg2> and converts on the fly
<meteorx> what are you guys talking about?
<maddawg2> (ffmpeg)
<meteorx> what is that?
<jdr> meteorx: Plex
<meteorx> what is plex?
<tgm4883> Can we stay on channel topic?
<jdr> Sure tgm4883. Didn't think it was a big deal.
<tgm4883> jdr: There's a lot of people that idle here and periodically check back to see if a question was asked, so chat in the channel makes that difficult to follow
<jdr> Gotcha, makes sense.
<meteorx> whats up
<meteorx> anyone here
<meteorx> heloooo
<meteorx> noone
<pengwens> does anyone know how to test a particular memory bank?  my computer sees four banks, sees four modules, but the total memory isn't there
<jdr> 32 bit?
<pengwens> yes
<meteorx> how about 64 bit
<pengwens> https://pastebin.com/wmGrCTqe
<pengwens> meteorx: it's an old computer with a 32 bit processor
<pengwens> I have tried three different modules in the fourth bank, and the computer can see them but they don't add to the total overall memory
<pengwens> i tried opening up memtest86+ with various configurations, and it too would see all four banks occupied, but it wouldn't register more than 3Gb of memory available
<Tezcatlipoca> @_foo, you still around? It's from about 2003
<tonywb> I am having problems with my lan connection dropping off on my computer after setting in suspend mode for more than a hour or so.  Works fine if i suspend then wake back up quickly
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens, you still up for a quick look? I got everything to output to a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkSrSKhJPF/
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: what are you trying to build?  (this looks like it's going to be out of my league)
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: getting errors like "expected ‘unsigned char *’ but argument is of type ‘char *’" sound like it's intended to be built with a different version of GCC
<catartic> I want to set up an authenticated proxy server, but don't really know where to start :( I read
<catartic>                   about squid proxy, but all I found is quite old already, can I rely on it? Do you have any good
<catartic>                   documentation on how to implement the authentication process against a remote sql database
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: that's a problem with the source code + compiler and not something that would be easy to fix, unless you can get away with running it with a different compiler
<catartic> (possibly postgres)?
<catartic> I messed up with the copy paste
<catartic> reformulating: I want to set up an authenticated proxy server, but don't really know where to start :( I read about squid proxy, but all I found is quite old already, can I rely on it? Do you have any good documentation on how to implement the authentication process against a remote sql database (possibly postgres)?
<pengwens> uhg.  I don't want to spend anymore money on this dinosaur of a desktop, but I'd like to max out my memory (I just spent $15 to try it out) (https://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-OPTIPLEX-GX280-DESKTOP-LGA775-VGA-OEM-MOTHERBOARD-XF954-KC012-CG812-0XF954/251887088447?hash=item3aa5a3f33f:g:nGkAAOSwH2hZt1RD)
<catartic> any help would be much appreciated :)
<ljc>  hey i'm on 16.10/yakkety and my repo urls are 404'ing again (i changed them to old-release a few days ago)
<pengwens> FUN.  Power surge
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens, thanks for the tip. I was trying to install hydan
<Tezcatlipoca> I am going to see if I can figure out how to try the compilers from around that time
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: can you give a link to where you found the code?  when I search the web I get a lot of weird hits
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens http://www.crazyboy.com/hydan/ is where I found it
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: one sec - let me take a look at the source code (and READMEs)
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: try running "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev" and then run make again
<jayjo_> is it possible to use imagemagick to convert a hue to transparency? So there will actually be degress of alpha removed?
<bazhang> jayjo_, imagemagick has a channel here on freenode
<jayjo_> bazhang: ah great, thank you
<bazhang> welcome
<driveaway> i need a link for kali linux
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens,  it said it and all of its dependencies are up to date already
<driveaway> i need a link for kali linux anyone please
<terminalator> Why does notify-send suddenly ignores expiry times under 1000 milliseconds?
<driveaway> i need a good torrent site
<driveaway> i need a link for kali linux
<driveaway> i need a good torrent site
<bazhang> distrowatch.com has the linux iso driveaway
<driveaway> thanks
<bazhang> for kali support, driveaway it's #kali-linux
<driveaway> i need a good torrent site
<driveaway> that works
<bazhang> driveaway, we just gave you one, for linux iso
<driveaway> bazhang /
<driveaway> ?
<driveaway> please
<bazhang> driveaway, if you mean piracy sites, then dont ask on freenode network
<driveaway> just a torrent site
<driveaway> a new one
<bazhang> driveaway, distrowatch.com has the linux iso torrents
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens, I couldn't find any documentation at the site and in the readme it just says "untar and run make" .  I have this suspicion that I am going to have to try to figure out what software and version this person was running it on and do it in a VM or something.
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: You can try emailing the developer. This is very specialized software here
<Tezcatlipoca> @pengwens.  Yeah, I should go ahead and send one off to them.  Thanks for taking a look with me.
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: I got so far as to run into the error: "undefined reference to `hdn_exe_section_is_code'"
<pengwens> Tezcatlipoca: good luck.  if someone wants to develop open source code and share it, one thing they have to do is help users out
<Tezcatlipoca> Thanks. Yeah, they seem pretty chill from their old site anyway. I am hopeful I'll get something.
<pengwens> oh man.  I'm having all sorts of fun problems
<jayjo_> I am getting the error " unexpected token near (" when trying to run https://stackoverflow.com/a/26442085
<jayjo_> a bash error ... should I try to execute this a different way?
<jayjo_> It's also just the generic bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' , so I don't know which one
<userus> hello
<ljc> is there any way to use 16.10 repositories?
<ljc> i've just got a vm, i don't care about upgrading and would prefer not to lose my data
<Adran> ljc: you can use the archive mirrors
<userus> anyone put ubuntu on a chromebook?
<Adran> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ljc> Adran: Err:1 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/universe amd64 gcc-6-arm-linux-gnueabi-base amd64 6.2.0-5ubuntu12cross1
<ljc>   404  Not Found
<Adran> ljc: what
<Adran> i don't think universe gets included
<Adran> look at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ to make sure the mirrors match
<Adran> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/universe/
<ljc> yea
<ljc> so that exists, but i'm not sure why apt get is failing
<andre> hello
<Guest29337> someone to help me please
<Guest29337> i want to make an airplay server with my orangepi one
<curie> #bitcoin
<curie> #bitcoin-core-dev
<xrs444> Hello all, anyone around to help me with a exports file /NFS4 issue?
<guiverc> xrs444, tell us the issue, if someone can help they'll reply
<sineroth> hello does anyone know why i get this error msg. Error 1: fsck.usf not found     Error 2: error 2 while tring to execute fsck.ufs for sda1
<xrs444> I'm trying to limit access to NFS shares to two subnets. I'm exporting the root like this:/export		10.10.0.0/16(rw,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,sync) 192.168.0.0/24(rw,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,sync)
<xrs444> however only the machines in the first subnet got to NFS4, the ones in the 192 range use NFS3
<xrs444> Am I wrong here, and can't specify two like this, or am I missing something?
<sineroth> i ran a linux live to try repair bad sectors on a ufs formatted drive from a nas storage box
<sineroth> can that work does fsck read ufs?
<segersjerry> sineroth, Where was the typo, you said ufs and usf.
<segersjerry> sineroth, anyway that's my best guess, I don't know much about linux.
<guiverc> sineroth, ufs is berkeley fast file system, it needs helpers/drivers to read it.the first error you gave showed the helper|driver wasn't found (on your system)
<guiverc> sorry xrs444 I've not used nfs as you do (that i recall anyway) - can't give advice
<xrs444> no worries, I can set it to * for now, and I'll change it when I find an answer
<sineroth> unix file system
<zykotick9> xrs444: (i'm just being lazy asking you but...) how can you tell if it's NFS v3 v v4?  I set up nfs for the first time in probably 5 years, yesterday - and i have no idea if i'm using v3 or v4, but am kinda curious.
<xrs444> mount | grep nfs4 :)
<zykotick9> xrs444: thanks.
<xrs444> there's probably a better way, but that seems to work :)
<zykotick9> xrs444: ;)  "mount | grep nfs" returned nfs4.  thanks.
<jim> hi, how can I find the versions of mongodb that have been packaged?
<guiverc> jim, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mongodb
<jim> thanks
<zykotick9> xrs444: <sidenote> in about 95% of cases i also consider using "grep -i foo" a "better way" (makes case search NOT sensitive)
<zykotick9> jim: if you want to find out from terminal (if i recall correctly) i think it's "apt-cache search foo" will show what version is available.
<xrs444> Zykotick9: Duly noted, a useful tip!
<zykotick9> xrs444: <sidenote #2> you can use TAB to autocomplete nicknames so z-y-k-TAB would probably complete my nick - correctly ;)
<jim> zykotick9, right... thanks. I'm more interested at the moment to find out what versions have (ever) been packaged
<zykotick9> sorta OT for #ubuntu, but does anyone know, is ActionParsnip still active here?
<jim> the package.u.c link shows those
<jim> what's an ActionParsnip?
<zykotick9> jim: ahh, well, glad you found your answer.
<zykotick9> jim: s/what's/who is/
<jim> ActionParsnip is a who?!
<zykotick9> jim: yes, they where/are a person - who used to be very active in #ubuntu
<jim> oh ok
<gjumrani> JOIN #ubuntu
<susu> hello
<susu> some one here
<Bashing-om> !ask | susu
<ubottu> susu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eraserpencil> why is nginx as a reverse proxy server coupled with apache as the web server more poplar than the other way round
<outoftime_92> Who know to to retrieve EDID direcly from the monitor and how to read/translate it in human readable format?
<outoftime_92> eraserpencil: try /join #nginx
<eraserpencil> thanks
<BUSY> hello friends, i am having some real network connectivity issues.  what sort of cli resources can i use to solve the problem?
<untoreh> BUSY: what kind
<BUSY> i think the problem exists between the router and the computer.  it's wireless but it has been running flawlessly for over a year
<BUSY> what can i do to look for any strange open ports or just get a diagnostic feel for how packets are being sent?
<raigon> hello
<untoreh> BUSY: `sudo netstat -tunap` and play around with iptraf (apt install iptraf-ng)
<hanabishi> hello every one
<hanabishi> good day to everone
<guiverc> if you have questions - just ask.  hundreds of people enter the room each day, so hello gets boring after the first 50...
<sysfault> guiverc: heartless
<guiverc> we don't mean to be rude hanabishi (so hi & sorry), most of us are doing other things and answer questions we see we can answer - maybe i am heartless sysfault
<sysfault> guiverc: or maybe not
<guiverc> fyi:  thankfully most of the room has more heart than me
<sysfault> ;)
<dingir> hi
<dingir> i have a question
<dingir> when i connect to vpn on my box then i cannot access it via ssh whats the matter
<guiverc> please ask it dingir
<dingir> like it will connect timeout
<dingir> any idea how to make sshd work through vpn
<lotuspsychje> dingir: there is a nice #openssh channel if you like
<dingir> thanks
<guiverc> sorry everyone
<katnip> is 16.0.4.4 out?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: yes
<katnip> how do i upgrade to it?
<lotuspsychje> katnip: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade to stay to latest
<katnip> hmm, nothing changed
<guiverc> katnip, try `sudo apt dist-upgrade`
<guiverc> it could also be your mirrors (if you don't use canonical's site) haven't updated yet  (my isp's mirror is often slow to update)
<katnip> hmm
<katnip> yeah nothing yet
<lotuspsychje> katnip: is it updating?
<katnip> nope
<katnip> updating yes, but not upgradinig
<lotuspsychje> katnip: released on 1st of march https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> katnip: how about sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> katnip: then after check lsb_release -a
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-March/000229.html
<energizer> Where are my gnome keyboard shortcuts stored?
<katnip> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS it must have upgraded without me noticing :)
<lotuspsychje> katnip: yeah, just keeping system up to date is a good idea :p
<Zoara327> Hello!
<Zoara327> Anyone there? lol
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: 1500 users are
<Zoara327> wow, I guess so
<Zoara327> So I am having issues running ubuntu on a hp desktop
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: please state your issue to the channel
<Zoara327> It lets me install it like normal, and tells me to restart to use the new partition, but then when I restart it completely ignores the partition, says I have no working os installrf
<Zoara327> "installed"
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: wich ubuntu version are you trying to install, and how are you partitioning?
<Zoara327> But not only does it claim it was successful, but if I try reinstalling it, it comes up as a full drive
<Zoara327> Let me check
<Zoara327> Ubuntu 16.10 off a bootable disk I got off a magazine
<guiverc> Zoara327, is it a small netbook (there are some models hp/asus/sony that used a bios that was unstandard - booted only 'windows' and you had to make ubuntu report it was windows to make the eufi boot it)
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: 16.10 has been end of life
<Zoara327> not that the last part would be important since I have used the disk multiple times before lol
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: please download a supported version from our topic
<Zoara327> Yeah, I was trying it intentionally since It was a older computer
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: do you want long time support or testing newer,latest?
<Zoara327> I actually just downloaded the 5 year support off the website and made a usb copy
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: 16.04?
<Zoara327> yes\
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: ok good, are you gonna singleboot or dualboot?
<Zoara327> Singleboot, I already wiped windows 10 off the machine
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: great, did you disable fastboot & secureboot?
<Zoara327> Ugh, yeah
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: ok tne partitioning part in setup should go fine
<Zoara327> I heard that hp computers have a weird thing for other oses besides the designated ones though
<Zoara327> I had even turned off secure boot and fastboot beforehand
<Zoara327> it didnt make a difference, still failed
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: you mean like another bios setting blocking new Os?
<Zoara327> Would booting usb make a difference?
<Zoara327> also it being newer
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: sure try the 16.04.4 usb install
<Zoara327> ok, I will
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: F12 should give you boot devices at startup
<Zoara327> eh, f9 usually does it but k lol
<Zoara327> not important
<Zoara327> but why do hp computers give such a hard drive with alternate operating systems though?
<Zoara327> what keeps it from taking a new os
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: try autopartition or manual?
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: well like you say, i have encountered machines in the past with deep hidden bios setting i had to turn off to install ubuntu, cant recall name
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: i think it was something intel..
<Zoara327> Its a weird computer
<Zoara327> a hp 8 I think
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: well most of the times, its uefi related when you cant install ubuntu
<Zoara327> Windows 8 installed, cheapy all in one lol
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: let us know when your at partitioning screen ok
<Zoara327> I saw there were 8 specific settings too
<Zoara327> I wont be able to do it tonight, the computer isnt with me atm
<lotuspsychje> oh kk
<Zoara327> but if I have troubles, I will be back
<Zoara327> Thanks for the help though
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: well good luck for later then, and welcome to the ubuntu community
<Zoara327> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: welcome
<yaboo> hey guys who broke mariadb-server on ubuntu 18.04 beta
<lotuspsychje> yaboo: join #ubuntu+1 for bionic
<guiverc> i noticed my [isp] mirror still has 12.04.5 iso's available for download. not ideal given EOL status (excluding ESM)... should this info go anywhere (isp doesn't care; files dated 3-mar-2018 on site)
<outoftime_92> How to retrieve EDID directly from the monitor?
<lotuspsychje> !info edid-decode | outoftime_92 is this usefull?
<ubottu> outoftime_92 is this usefull?: edid-decode (source: edid-decode): decode the binary EDID information from monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~git20160708.c72db881-1 (artful), package size 17 kB, installed size 47 kB
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: or read-edid
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: get-edid gives me not usefull output http://termbin.com/06yg
<outoftime_92> ubottu: I'm trying to get EDID that monitor sends, in order to find out what is wrong
<ubottu> outoftime_92: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: and what is wrong exactly?
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: could you check if your graphics driver is installed correctly? sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: xorg & xrandr might also help
<outoftime_92> ltrager: http://termbin.com/zo7x
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: look slike driver is installed, wich ubuntu are you on?
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: problem that I cann't set screen resolution 1920x1080 maximum that is available via display is 1360x768 and I can not move over this limin nor via nvidia-settings nor via xrandr...
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: Linux ruslan-PC 4.10.0-28-generic #32~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 20 10:19:48 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: lsb_release -a ?
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: have you tried setting higher resolution via xrandr?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | outoftime_92
<ubottu> outoftime_92: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: or http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/jsjv
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: try to add newmode first
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: its described on the second url
<dingir_> i dont get that ssh thing
<dingir_> ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 doesnt it mean ANY address
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: is it already present
<outoftime_92> outoftime: I just don't know how to show you all commands I execute and their output, new mode generated with gtf, I have tried cvt as well
<ConsoleFx> I am having a tough time installing the nvidia drivers for my GT 730 (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS)... Everytime I go to the "Additional Drivers" tab and install the drivers, in the next reboot all I get is a black screen. Nothing else!
<ConsoleFx> Can I assume its not officially supported at all?
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: do you have any idea?
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje, it lists 2 items nvidia-384 and nvidia-340
<ConsoleFx> Its exactly same as "Additional Drivers" tab options
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: check sudo lshw -C video to see wich one is active?
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje, shows this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5gfB84yxYG/
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: your on nouveau
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: your card needs nvidia-prime + an nvidia- driver version
<ConsoleFx> How can I get those?
<ConsoleFx> Need to add some sorta PPAs?
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: no, sudo apt install nvidia-yournumberhere
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" shows the recommended driver
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: make sure your system is also up to date to latest .4
<ConsoleFx> apt search nvidia-730 yields zero results
<ConsoleFx> my model is GeForce GT 730 though
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: you dont need 730, choose one of your reccomended ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: try to re-ask your issue here once in a while with all details, steps you tryed
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje, drivers recommendation output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HQ4dnDTDhG/
<ConsoleFx> not sure which one to put
<ConsoleFx> howevery i tried the same earlier via "Additional Drivers" and it screwed up with a black screen. Hope this time it would be safe :(
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: wich version did you try when black screen?
<ConsoleFx> 384
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: do you have the linux-headers installed?
<ConsoleFx> EriC^^, you mean build-essential stuffs?
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: no, linux-headers-something package
<ConsoleFx> build-essential package I've installed
<ConsoleFx> EriC^^, I feel no
<ConsoleFx> I didnt try that command before
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: try 'dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic'
<ConsoleFx> EriC^^, shows 0 results
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: Hello. Do you know how to retrieve EDID from the monitor?
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: try 'dpkg -l | grep linux-headers' and pastebin
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: also "uname -r"
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: no, sorry
<ConsoleFx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FfqdhT6ryx/
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: aha, what does "uname -r" give?
<ConsoleFx> 4.13.0-36-generic EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: mention what you really wanna do, add new resolution to ubuntu
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: ok you're good
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: but I can't change resolution because of broken EDID
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: did you try manually adding with xrandr the modeline and whatnot?
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: try installing nvidia-384 again, and if you get a blank screen try to upload the /var/log/Xorg.0.log in case it shows anything about the problem
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/stv9
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: xranrd --addmode ...
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: it's --newmode first
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/g0su xrandr -q
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: try with "cvt 1920 1080 59"
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: I'm using gtf instead of cvt
<EriC^^> i think cvt is newer or something
<ConsoleFx> EriC^^, okay sure. BTW is there any solution that I can revert back to my normal disaply if this time the installation goes haywire? Because last time I had to reinstall the OS again.
<EriC^^> ConsoleFx: if you get a blank screen, try "ctrl+alt+f1" and try to login and run sudo apt-get purge 'nvidia*'   , if you cant get a terminal, use recovery mode
<outoftime_92> EriC^^:  you are right https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/379915/timing-standard-what-is-it-/
<EriC^^> !recovery | ConsoleFx have a look here, after dropping to root shell you'll want to do 'mount -o remount,rw /' before running the purge command
<ubottu> ConsoleFx have a look here, after dropping to root shell you'll want to do 'mount -o remount,rw /' before running the purge command: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: aha
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: any way with nouveo driver I had better filling when generated with gtf rather than cvt
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: try with a slightly lower refresh rate it might work
<xEth0sx> sup peeps
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: same error with 59 frequency
<xEth0sx> having issues with a program install on ubuntu am i in the right place to ask questions?
<outoftime_92> xEth0sx: ask
<xEth0sx> program for card gamers called cockatrice. i can copy the errors im getting but when i go to configure the package its not finding something in the script. the package has thousands of users so im not alone running linux on it.
<xEth0sx> trying to figure out what im missing
<xEth0sx> should i copy paste the error log? dont wanna spam the chat
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: i noticed ths resolution is under the HDMI one, maybe that has to do with it?
<xEth0sx> E: Unable to locate package qt5linguisttoolsconfig.cmake
<xEth0sx> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'qt5linguisttoolsconfig.cmake'
<xEth0sx> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'qt5linguisttoolsconfig.cmake
<xEth0sx> thats the jest of it
<EriC^^> xEth0sx: what are the dependencies of the program in the README or docs?
<EriC^^> !info qt5-linguist-tools
<ubottu> Package qt5-linguist-tools does not exist in artful
<xEth0sx> i installed the listed dependencies, hang on ill paste them
<EriC^^> !paste | xEth0sx
<ubottu> xEth0sx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: when I'm doing --newmode it is added to HDMI
<xEth0sx> # Install the needed prerequisites
<xEth0sx> sudo apt-get install -y git build-essential g++ cmake \
<xEth0sx>     libprotobuf-dev protobuf-compiler \
<xEth0sx>     qt5-default qttools5-dev qttools5-dev-tools \
<xEth0sx>     qtmultimedia5-dev libqt5multimedia5-plugins libqt5svg5-dev \
<xEth0sx>     libqt5sql5-mysql libqt5websockets5-dev
<ducasse> !paste | xEth0sx
<ubottu> xEth0sx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: try sudo xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: same error
<xEth0sx> well im in timeout lol
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: does xrandr -s 1920x1080_60.00    help at all?
<xEth0sx> k so i gotta paste to the website
<xEth0sx> newb fail
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: Size 1920x1080 not found in available modes
<outoftime_92> xEth0sx: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: what does 'xrandr -q' show ?
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/g0su
<xEth0sx> how do i @user here?
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: hmm, the --addmode VGA-0 is running successfully?
<EriC^^> xEth0sx: type first few letters then press tab
<xEth0sx> kk ty
<outoftime_92> xEth0sx: https://irssi.org/documentation/startup/
<outoftime_92> EriC^^: yeas
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: i wonder if this might help not sure, but you can tell grub to use a certain resolution and pass it over to later boot stages
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: sudo nano /etc/default/grub , uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE and set it to 1920x1080
<EriC^^> outoftime_92: add at the bottom GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<EriC^^> then save and sudo update-grub and give it a reboot
<Diag> I have a retardical question i cannot seem to find a lot about. I have an asus u50f laptop, etc etc, latest ubuntu 17.10. My brightness buttons work, but they make the brightness freak out and jump all around
<yolozulu> There's a snap package improperly advertising what it is, who do I report to?
<godxeno> can anyone pm me?
<godxeno> i need help chat moves quickly
<guiverc> yolozulu, what is the snap package  (sorry I can't find who to report to, email etc)
<guiverc> listing it here at least gives a record of your report...
<guiverc> godxeno, if you have a question, please ask it.. someone will respond if they can
<yolozulu> @guiverc - bitcoin-qt  1.0.1.1-git-21e45cb  torusjkl   -      Bitcoin Unlimited - The Only Bitcoin Client That Gives You Complete Freedom!  -- Well, the description is correct, and the version naming is, but the snap package seems deceiving, although I don't know if intentional.
<yolozulu> It doesn't show up in the Ubuntu Software search, so only CLI users would see it, unless snaps are easily isntalled elsewhere.
<guiverc> yolozulu, this irc channel is logged; your statement has thus been logged. if i can find where it should be reported to, they'll get what you just said
<yolozulu> guiverc: right on, the same user also uploaded  - bitcoin     v0.15.1              torusjkl   -      peer-to-peer network based digital currency
<yolozulu> Which is the proper naming for Bitcoin Core, which initially used the bitcoin / bitcoin-qt naming scheme AFAIK.
<yolozulu> Proper versioning*
<yolozulu> bitcoin-qt however shows up first in the snap packaging, which is actually BU / Bitcoin Unlimited
<outoftime_92> How to retrieve EDID?
<sorinescu> Salutare :)
<sorinescu> ping
<MagePsycho_> what’s the best way to get temp directory for downloading files that works in all linux distros? $TMPDIR doesn’t exist in Ubuntu
<outoftime_92> How to retrieve EDID binary from the monitor?
<girija> hi im giri
<girija> asl?
<agnipanda> hii
<girija> hi agni
<bazhang> girija, this is ubuntu support not chatter
<agnipanda> how can i search user
<bazhang> agnipanda, try asking that in #freenode
<CoJaBo> the hell is this, AOL?
<CoJaBo> https://paste.debian.net/1012875/ anyone know if this is more likely bug or defective disk? Just upgraded to Ubuntu Bionic; disk is old, but little used with no other SMART errors
<bazhang> CoJaBo, #ubuntu+1 until release
<casy> #afkanerd
<CoJaBo> Already there, I tabbed to the wrong channel
<godxeno> anyone help me open port
<bazhang> godxeno, did you mean help you with firewall rules?
<outoftime_92> how to retrieve EDID from monitor?
<outoftime_92> how to retrieve EDID from the monitor?
<bazhang> read-edid <-- did you install that outoftime_92
<outoftime_92> bazhang: yes
<outoftime_92> bazhang: http://termbin.com/7jwg
<outoftime_92> What does it mean: Unable to get display device CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI from CRT-1's EDID ?
<untoreh> any fix on bionic for broken mesa drivers ?
<bazhang> untoreh, #ubuntu+1 for bionic
<outoftime_92> bazhang: do you know where I can ask about EDID?
<bazhang> outoftime_92, please be sure to give full details next time you ask the channel about it being a CRT
<outoftime_92> bazhang: it is not CRT at all, it is LCD, is it recognized as CRT because can not read EDID
<SimonNL> if you're lucky you cable or connectors are malfunctioning outoftime_92
<outoftime_92> SimonNL: everything ok except header
<outoftime_92> SimonNL: https://askubuntu.com/questions/201081/how-can-i-make-linux-behave-better-when-edid-is-unavailable/342350#342350 it doest not match
<SimonNL> I guess if you connect some other monitor with same cable and thats not giving any problem something is wrong with the monitor outoftime_92
<SimonNL> I have such a monitor myself
<outoftime_92> SimonNL: http://read.pudn.com/downloads110/ebook/456020/E-EDID%20Standard.pdf header have to be 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 according to standard 3.3 Header 8 bytes
<flj> Question about command line formatting an usb memory stick. I wanted to wipe an usb memory stick. I used a wipe program which boots from an iso dvd. Something went wrong. I am now unable to format the usb memory stick. Gparted does not find the usb stick. Disks finds the usb stick but allows no formatting. Sudo fdisk -l says Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label. Is there a command I can use to get the usb stick to work again? I do not know if
<flj> the usb stick is psychically broken.
<ikonia> put a disk label on it with parted or fdisk
<flj> As I wrote, gparted does not list the usb stick. How do I label using fdisk?
<ikonia> not gparted
<ikonia> parted
<ikonia> and don't "list it" - it's not got a label, specify it
<flj> Then I do not know what parted is. Can you tell instructions?
<ikonia> parted is the application gparted is the front end of
<ikonia> just do "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<ikonia> then "n" to create a new partition, answer the questions then "w" to save the changes
<flj> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb says Warning: Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only. Warning: Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.GNU Fdisk 1.2.5
<ikonia> so sounds like you've broken the usb with the app by using all the allocated "writes" on it
<ikonia> I don't know what the other app you used was / did, but I suspect it's just wrote a load of data to the disk to blank it and now there are no more writes allowed on it
<ikonia> (I'm guessing from what you've told me and that error)
<ikonia> fdisk doesn't care about file systems, but if it can't write to the partition table, that suggests to me your device is done
<flj> The usb stick is for the trash bin then? I used the program hdshreder 4 several times for usb memory sticks and it worked. It is a new error. It probably also corrupted a sdcard.
<ikonia> flj: you're aware usb sticks only have a certain ammount of "writes" allowed on them right ?
<flj> The sdcard was new. The usb stick likely not used enough to be the problem.
<ikonia> flj: you've used hdshredder several times
<ikonia> you're aware that will do a huge ammount of writes to the disk to "delete" the data
<flj> You say you can only wipe an usb stick a couple of times?
<ikonia> it depends on the settings
<ikonia> if you imagine say the usb device can only do 100.000 writes, if you have the settings on hdshredder that does 50,000 small writes to delete the data, then you can only do it 2 times
<ikonia> if you have it set to do 1 write, it can be done 100,000 times
<flj> hdshreder free version only writes 1 time per wipe.
<ikonia> it writes more than 1 time
<ikonia> it writes to every block to "shred"
<outoftime_92> flj: if your USB from trancend, they have software on their site to reprogram flash drive, sometimes their USBs gets corrupted
<flj> I cannot say you are wrong. But it is strange hdshredder would corrupt a new sdcard.
<ikonia> not really, but you have not mentioned the sdcard until a moment ago, you where just referencing a usb device
<outoftime_92> flj: agree with @ikonia
<flj> I stop using hdshredder 4. sudo shred -vn has not corrupted an usb device so far.
<flj> The usb stick in question is a sandisk.
<albertoiNET> Hi everyone
<albertoiNET> Hi everybody
<moad_> Hello
<albertoiNET> Somebody can give me a hand with this problem? :(
<guiverc> Hello, if you have a question please ask it.  If someone can answer it, they'll do so.
<albertoiNET> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<moad> amideast
<outoftime_92> I have modified EDID header and, now I have this `$ edid-decode edid.bin` http://termbin.com/dek7
<outoftime_92> Have to fix "EDID block does NOT conform to EDID 1.3! Detailed block string not properly terminated" and then fix checksum
<flj> albertoi NEThttps://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/. Have you read the article. Got brightness keys to work on my ubuntu 14.04 64bit notebook.
<akik> albertoiNET: the acpi_osi parameters didn't resolve it?
<flj> https://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<Guest96> I'm building  new a homeserver and will migrate to linux/ubuntu aswell, does it exist a up-to-date guide to setup&harden it?
<ikonia> there is no such thing a hardening guide as it will be specific to the use case / application stack / network etc to that instance
<ikonia> you need the knowledge and experience to understand the risks and how to mitigate them in the situation you are in
<tomreyn> there is https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html
<ChiLLabiS> Hello. my pc just crashed/hanged. i got the syslog here https://pastebin.com/uG5gxCbB . Yesterday it just hanged on games but now it seems it crash on just browsing
<Guest96> ikonia yeah sure, but a base-guide will exist i recon or is it that out-of-the-box good to go
<tomreyn> Guest96: i'm generally with ik0nia there. you could also use a utility such as lynis to help you understand what you could / should improve upon. these auditing / heardening utilities do not claim to provide full coverage, however.
<ikonia> Guest96: it's far from "good to go" out of the box
<ikonia> Guest96: and no, a base-guide will be worthless beyond obvious principals
<ikonia> it's got to be worked against the situation you are in
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<outoftime_92> What mean edid-decode error: "EDID block does NOT conform to EDID 1.3! Detailed block string not properly terminated" ?
<ikonia> outoftime_92: normally means the monitors advertised EDID config does match the 1.3 standard
<Guest96> ikonia well, im guessing it always something you can do just after a fresh install, and then all the dockers im setting up will be dealt with accordingly.
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: Try to learn more about these "amdgpu" (graphics driver / kernel module) error messages: [drm:log_to_debug_console [amdgpu]] *ERROR* Failed validation for stream ffff94fd23c5c000, err:6, !
<ikonia> good lord "docker"
<ikonia> welcome to a the monster of security holes
<Guest96> not a single docker will have acces to the web
<ikonia> Guest96: if you know how to secure docker containers and overlay networks, you don't need a security guide
<ikonia> Guest96: it's not about access to the web
<ChiLLabiS> Okay tomreyn
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: which ubuntu release and kernel version is this?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd; cat /proc/version
<outoftime_92> ikonia: I'm nodifying it manually, so yeah, can be
<outoftime_92> ikonia: I want to know what it means in order to fix it
<ikonia> outoftime_92: you're modifying it, I don't know what lines your modifying
<ikonia> outoftime_92: you need to understand the 1.3 standard and map it back to your EDID definition to see what part does not meet it
<outoftime_92> ikonia: "original" EDID from Xorg.0.log didn't match, so I decided to fix it http://termbin.com/xqr6
<outoftime_92> ikonia: I already done with header, next part much more difficult
<outoftime_92> ikonia: http://read.pudn.com/downloads110/ebook/456020/E-EDID%20Standard.pdf this is the standard, if your are curious
<ikonia> not really
<outoftime_92> ikonia: http://www.cyberforum.ru/cpp-beginners/thread2204683.html this is how I'm modifying header
<ikonia> outoftime_92: I'm not interested personally
<ChiLLabiS> tomreyn, Ubuntu 16.04.4 lts
<ikonia> ChiLLabiS: are you sure it's not kali linux
<ChiLLabiS> just stop it's ubuntu
<ChiLLabiS> 4.13.0-36-generic
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: what'S the output of "cat /proc/version"?
<ChiLLabiS> Linux version 4.13.0-36-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-033) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.9)) #40~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 16 23:25:58 UTC 2018
<FreakingOut1987_> The script is being run on my local machine. I want ${SOME_VAR} to be replaced but not ${REMOTE_HW_ADDRESS} as that variable should be filled in from the remote machine. https://hastebin.com/uvovosemij.bash
<FreakingOut1987_> Is there a way to escape for this behavior?
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: maybe give the non -hwe-edge kernels a try.
<Guest83410> i am used to install ubuntu via network with 2 files linux and initrd.gz, now i got a laptop without rj45, is there a way to configure wifi during installation?
<ChiLLabiS> tomreyn, how do i do that? do i need to redownload and reinstall?
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: so just linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 or even the original one in 16.04. you'r enot trying to use amdgpu-*pro* with a hwe kernel, are you?
<ChiLLabiS> I don't know, im a newb. i just downloaded the LTS version on the ubuntusite and installed the amdgpu-pro from amdsite
<ChiLLabiS> after i did a apt-get upgrade and a  dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS:right. so, to my knowledge, the amdgpu-pro drivers are not compatible with upgraded ubuntu kernels.
<ChiLLabiS> Though i must say i didn't have these problems at 16.04.3
<ChiLLabiS> Could be that
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: it most likely is that.
<reduz> Hi guys, I am using Ubuntu 17.10 on a Dell XPS 13. Did not do much with it, but after 3/4 horus of use it starts to slowly crawl down (mouse starts lagging) and a few seconds later it completely freezes. There are no messages at all on the syslog. Any idea what might be going on?
<ChiLLabiS> I did an bug report to amd yesterday. so hopefully they fix this for the next release
<ChiLLabiS> Thank you for taking your time to help tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: this one, i guess? https://community.amd.com/thread/225413 that's a forum post, not a bug report. and it's nbot a bug, they just don't support the configuration you have.
<guiverc> Guest83410, not sure if you got an answer, but I recently install 17.10 on a machine with wireless only, i clicked icon top right to login to wireless during 'try ubuntu' & before clicking 'install'
<outoftime_92> Need help with fixing EDID
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: i'd suggest you either uninstall amdgpu-pro (i don't know how, check with amd) or you downgrade to the 'official' 16.04.1 kernel, using: sudo apt update: sudo apt install linux-image-generic; sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge linux-image-virtual-hwe-16.04-edge linux-image-extra-4.13.0-36-generic
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: those commands to downgrade the kernel may not be sufficient to downgrade or fix the issue, though.
<albertoiNET> akik, no it didn't resolve :(
<ChiLLabiS> OKay thank you!
<EriC^> outoftime_92: hey, did you give the grub gfx a try?
<tomreyn> Guest83410: if you are looking for a network boot installation then my guess is no.
<Guest83410> guiverc, thx for your answer. i use fluxbox
<akik> albertoiNET: try that guide that flj linked to. it's about creating a xorg config snippet
<tomreyn> Guest83410: you can change the desktop post installation
<songden> hello
<songden> i need help
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest83410> tomreyn, alright thx
<MonkeyDust> songden  let's hear it, in one line
<songden> i need to enable U+17FE
<MonkeyDust> songden  what's that
<songden> for layout of keyboard
<songden> i need to use unicode
<outoftime_92> EriC^: no, it is not cool solution, I can switch to nouveau at any time, and try to fix another promlem
<EriC^> outoftime_92: not sure what you mean, how's it not cool?
<EriC^> outoftime_92: you won't be running nouveau it's still using nvidia driver
<songden> my layout keyboard not support khmer unicode
<MonkeyDust> songden  which country are you in? indonesia?
<cfhowlett> songden, dude.  did you even try to find the method for this.  .51 seconds see the very first hit.  https://www.google.co.jp/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=install+khmer+unicode+ubuntnu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=2ZyaWpTAI8GuX9m9ivAE
<albertoiNET> akik, what guide?
<akik> albertoiNET: 13:55 < flj> albertoi NEThttps://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/. Have you read the article. Got brightness keys to work on my ubuntu 14.04 64bit notebook.
<Carll> albertoiNET: hows things?
<ChiLLabiS> tomreyn, i got an 16.04.1 image on the pc. Aslong as i dont type apt-get dist-upgrade it don't update to the latest right?
<Alirezarpi> Hello
<ChiLLabiS> Thinking of doing a fresh installation
<albertoiNET> akik, I've got only card
<Alirezarpi> Guys i have question
<albertoiNET> Hi Carll
<Alirezarpi> Which script is the first script that is ran at boot in multi-user mode ?
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=16.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ChiLLabiS> Okay
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: depending on what you choose during installation you get either the GA kernel (4.4 with ubuntu 16.04) or a HWE kernel (currently 4.14 in ubuntu 16.04)
<akik> albertoiNET: what do you have in /sys/class/backlight ?
<ChiLLabiS> okay how do i choose? and is GA kernel better?
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: actually https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx states that 16.04.3 is supported. so if you're using amdgpu-pro 17.40 and you want to keep using it then you can just use the hwe kernel. i would not recommend downgrading to the GA kernel then.
<ChiLLabiS> Okay :)
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: you are currently using the hwe-edge kernel, though, so you'll need to remove that and reboot
<tomreyn> ChiLLabiS: this might work: sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge linux-image-virtual-hwe-16.04-edge linux-image-extra-4.13.0-36-generic; sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe
<songden> i'm cambodian
<outoftime_92> EriC^: I'm almost finished repairing EDID of my monitor
<TJ-> outoftime_92: is it not fixed yet?
<ioria> songden, U+17FE does not exist as you can see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khmer_(Unicode_block)
<songden> thank you i can use by type plus other keys
<outoftime_92> TJ-: no, I have spend all that time to figure out what you have done (:
<songden> thanks for help
<wlan2_> I seem to have a problem with timidity.
<outoftime_92> TJ-: did you recieve my mail?
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> outoftime_92: mail?
<songden> i can type in my language
<outoftime_92> TJ-: yeah, I found you bug report in launchpad
<wlan2_> When I run "timidity Notes.mid" it plays, but when I try to use "timidity -iA" and connect to it with for example "aplaymidi --port 128:0 Notes.mid", timidity's cpu usage goes to 100 of one core and produces no sound until the client disconnects.
<outoftime_92> TJ-: in few words, the header was wrong, I changed it according to specs and checksum became normal
<TJ-> outoftime_92: that's good, is it accepted by the nvidia driver now?
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I mean check sum now is "Checksum: 0x59 (should be 0xfa)" and in your bug report in was in the oposit
<TJ-> outoftime_92: so change the checksum byte and you're sorted then
<outoftime_92> TJ-: http://termbin.com/mwtl "Unknown extension block" not sure what it means
<outoftime_92> TJ-: also, I found similar EDID but vw246 so it can be compared https://github.com/freedesktop/xorg-edid-decode/blob/master/data/asus-vw246-hdmi
<ziplerk> hello
<ziplerk> how do I enable speaker externall,
<ziplerk> the speakers for pc are enabled , when I run espeak 'Some sentence'
<ziplerk> which is really strange
<dani2629> hi can some help me install this 3rd party software for doing animation http://www.toonloop.com/ the download link on the page are dead so I went to its GitUp and fetch the source, now I need to build it myself how do I do it?
<ikonia> dani2629: contact the 3rd party for support
<dani2629> I tried that, but its an old project and i want to get it fast.
<ikonia> how long have you waited for them to respond
<lotuspsychje> #toonloop is empty also
<ikonia> looks like it's a totally dead project built around GTK 2
<dani2629> so i wont be able to intall it?
<ikonia> it's 5+ years out of date, I suspect there will be problems to work through building it
<wlan2_> dani2629: In https://github.com/aalex/toonloop if you scroll down you should see instructions.
<tomreyn> the develop branch had its latest commit on may 5 '16
<ikonia> but there is no promise that the development branch is in a working state
<tomreyn> or that it works on current systems, yes.
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> dani2629: how about asking about ubuntu alternatives, what is it you want to do exactly?
<tomreyn> dani2629: better use a different software which provides the same or similar featrures
<dani2629> <wlan2_> I know but i dont understand how to build it after I downloaded the source, the instruction says to build do: "./autogen.sh (enter) ./configure (enter) makesudo make install
<dani2629> tomreyn I think its the only one
<TJ-> outoftime_92: which version of edid-decode do you have that is reporting 'Unknown extension block" ? ... and are you working on the 128-byte file or 256-byte file? if the 256 that'll be the problem
<wlan2_> dani2629: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he's trying to add higher res on his monitor since this morning
<dani2629> hmm yes, but intructions will help
<TJ-> outoftime_92: I've corrected the header in the file I have here; download this and test it with edid-decode http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/edid.ASUS_VW227_A9LMIZ002968.bin
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yes, I was working on editing the corrupted EDID and loading it into xorg yesterday
<lotuspsychje> !info stopmotion | dani2629
<ubottu> dani2629: stopmotion (source: stopmotion): create stop-motion animations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (artful), package size 2102 kB, installed size 4086 kB
<dani2629> thanks i look up to it
<outoftime_92> TJ-: Have no idea what version, I'm using edid-decode has no help. I'm using 256 bit EDID, I suppose it have to be 128
<TJ-> outoftime_92: yes, the file I've just linked to is the 128 bytes version, it passes all checks here
<TJ-> outoftime_92: well - aside from the false warning about the unterminated string block
<outoftime_92> TJ-: logging out and restarting lightgdm
<outoftime_92> TJ-: DUDE, WORKS!
<TJ-> outoftime_92: haha, finally, it took us long enough
<TJ-> outoftime_92: that'll teach me to read the specifications more closely - I should have spotted that header corruption yesterday
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I'd like you to be my friend! (:
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I found out this randomly
<outoftime_92> TJ-: found some post on stackoverflow
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> "The program 'fossil' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install fossil"
<TheWild> however, I'm not getting a hint when using tty
<ikonia> ?
<TheWild> what's the thing I should take a look into?
<Carll> TheWild: hey, that's correct.
<ikonia> that is the hint
<ikonia> it's giving you the command you need to install the software you want
<TheWild> but when I type "fossil" in tty, I only get "-bash: fossil: command not found"
<TheWild> sometimes command name != package name
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> well no, as I'm assuming if you're in a tty you've not got the full environment sourced
<TheWild> does it depend on some environment variable?
<capyre> buenas
<capyre> alguien en habla español por aca
<kostkon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guest-ijylb9> hey
<capyre> thank
<guest-ijylb9> can anyone tell me how i can run a hardware diagnostic with ubuntu?
<compdoc> what sort?
<guest-ijylb9> i've got a shitty hp probook here which shuts down every once in a while
<ikonia> guest-ijylb9: tone down the language please
<guest-ijylb9> looks like something with the vent or smt
<palayoub> hey
<compdoc> you can keep an eye on temps, and check the hard drive's SMART, and run memtest86. dont know of much elese
<anon_> hey anyone help me out with no audio problem?? have no devices in sound input or output i think it is a bytcr-rt5651
<TJ-> anon_: that suggests the device hasn't been found, doesn't have a driver, or required firmware (all at the kernel level). Check the 'dmesg' output
<outoftime_92> TJ-: would you like me to add recovered EDID as sample to https://github.com/freedesktop/xorg-edid-decode ?
<TJ-> outoftime_92: can you get anyone there to pay attention!? :D doesn't look they pay attention to the bug reports from what I could see
<anon_> dmesg give me Audio Port: ASoC: no backend DAIs enabled for Audio Port
<guest-ijylb9> ok, how can i check the hard drive
<guest-ijylb9> the SMART
<guest-ijylb9> or how do i run memtest86
<TJ-> anon_: best if you pastebin the entire dmesg log
<TJ-> anon_: e.g: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<TheWild> okay, found it in /usr/lib/command-not-found
<TJ-> TheWild: are you sure the tty console issue wasn't just due to the bash having recorded a since-removed path in it's hash table?
<TJ-> TheWild: type "hash" to see the table, use "hash -r" to clear it
<TheWild> in tty I can exit bash, relog and still doesn't hive me a hint when command has not been found
<anon_> https://pastebin.com/b2jiprTf
<TheWild> hash table empty
<albertoiNET> akik, see this post. I attach multiples file outputs :)
<albertoiNET> Carll, I tested the pastebin taht you sendme, creating a xorg.conf with Device input
<Carll> albertoiNET: any good?
<TheWild> hey, is /etc/bash.bashrc loaded when in tty?
<albertoiNET> No :(
<albertoiNET> I continue with this problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<Carll> albertoiNET: did you try xbacklight?Ow
<Carll> mar 02 22:03:47 portatil nvidia-settings-autostart.desktop[1449]: ERROR: Unable to find display on any available system
<Carll> probably your issue ^
<TJ-> TheWild: sounds like you've got some shell customisation going on that might be failing, causing it to fail. Have you personalised $HOME/.bashrc .profile and friends?
<albertoiNET> Did you mean the program xbacklight?
<albertoiNET> yes I tried
<albertoiNET> Utility xbacklight shows "No outputs have backlight property"
<Carll> albertoiNET: ok sure I suggest you try through xrandr
<Carll> albertoiNET: try something like this - xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --brightness 0.6
<albertoiNET> Ok I'm going to try now
<albertoiNET> sudo ?
<Carll> albertoiNET: should be fine without
<albertoiNET> warning: output eDP-1-1 not found;
<albertoiNET> xrandr: Need crtc to set gamma on.
<albertoiNET> this is the output
<Carll> ok try xrandr --brightness 0.6
<albertoiNET> ok thanks
<albertoiNET> xrandr: --brightness must be used after --output
<Carll> albertoiNET: xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness 0.6
<Carll> albertoiNET: if that fails replace vga1 with just VGA
<anon_> TJ-: also my output for pulseaudio is (W: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting)
<albertoiNET> Carll,  neither VGA, VGA1,...
<albertoiNET> warning: output vga not found; ignoring
<anon_> and output of aplay -l https://pastebin.com/vP1QYvrq
<anon_> dmesg output https://pastebin.com/b2jiprTf
<TJ-> anon_: hmmm, the dmesg log has had the most important stuff pushed out by all those error reports; can you try this: pastebinit <( grep -v 'no backend DAIs' /var/log/kern.log )"
<Carll> albertoiNET: xrandr --output default --brightness 0.6
<albertoiNET> thanks Carll , but shows the same output:
<albertoiNET> warning: output default not found; ignoring
<TJ-> albertoiNET: does "ls /sys/class/backlight/" show any devices ?
<albertoiNET> only one
<albertoiNET> acpi_video0
<TJ-> albertoiNET: have you pastebinned the output of 'dmesg' ?
<anon_> TJ-: the command doesnt seem to be responding - i get no error just sits there
<TJ-> anon_: I suspect you missed out typing a closing quote mark somewhere, try Ctrl+C to break out and try again
<TJ-> anon_: ahhh, possibly from my typo
<albertoiNET> TJ-, this is my dmesg
<albertoiNET> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bZ4hVSTBsw/
<TJ-> anon_: (don't type the enclosing double-quotes, they are just to surround the command so you know where it starts and stops) "pastebinit <( grep -v 'no backend DAIs' /var/log/kern.log )"
<TJ-> albertoiNET: that's not dmesg, that's a small fragment of it. We need to see it all
<tamitc> i want create cluster server with ubuntu
<anon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J4TZRkTXS6/
<outoftime_92> Is it safe to extend number of workspaces? I mean I had a lot of troubles in the past.
<albertoiNET> ok
<Carll> albertoiNET: try xrandr --output LVDS --brightness 0.6 / or LVDS1
<TJ-> anon_: hmmm, we're still missing all the important messages. It might be easier if you reboot and then immediately do "pastebinit <( dmesg )"  before those warnings overflow the kernel's log buffer
<albertoiNET> TJ-, this is the full dmesg  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wxkytjGpqS/
<albertoiNET> ok Carll  I'll try now
<anon_> TJ-: ok i will do now
<albertoiNET> Thanks Carll but it doesnt found
<albertoiNET> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<albertoiNET> warning: output LVDS1 not found; ignoring
<albertoiNET> Thanks TJ-
<Carll> albertoiNET: does xrandr -q show anything?
<TJ-> albertoiNET: OK, one small change to the kernel command-line that /may/ make a difference, but first, can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<Guest15824> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wBWrH6ZdmM/
<anon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wBWrH6ZdmM/
<albertoiNET> yes this
<TJ-> anon_: ah, that looks better :)
<albertoiNET> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<albertoiNET> XWAYLAND0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 380mm x 210mm
<albertoiNET>    1920x1080    119.93*+
<TJ-> anon_: can you also show us "pasteinbint <( lspci -nnk )"
<albertoiNET> That is the output Carll
<ioria> albertoiNET,   you can't use xrandr on wayland
<TJ-> Carll: albertoiNET the reason xrandr doesn't work is the compositor is Wayland; you'd need to be in the "Ubuntu on Xorg" session (from the greeter) to have access to that
<anon_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g73zJQQtMD/
<albertoiNET> Thanks TJ- but how do I do that?
<TJ-> anon_: it seems the audio chipset in that tablet doesn't have a working Linux driver
<TJ-> albertoiNET: log out your user, on the greeter screen at the top should be a Gear icon, on there choose "Ubuntu on Xorg" and log-in
<albertoiNET> I'm going to try that
<albertoiNET> Thanks
<anon_> TJ-: Damn thats a shame thanks for all your help
<TJ-> anon_: it looks like some people have/are worked at it but no idea how successful. see e.g. https://github.com/kernins/linux-chwhi12
<anon_> TJ-: thanks man, with audio .conf they just need to be put in an alsa folder right?
<TJ-> anon_: I'm not sure, I only made a brief inspection. I /think/ that code also needs patches applying to the kernel source
<anon_> TJ-: awesome now i at least have a place to start, thanks for everything tj :)
<anon_> bye
<TJ-> anon_: good luck with it
<eihab> hello
<eihab> anyone ?
<mkjl> what's the xorg version in ubuntu 15.10?
<eihab> alright i'll just ask then. i'm on ubuntu 17.10 with xfce4 i wanna add multimedia shortcuts
<eihab> such as play/pause next
<untoreh> i ran again into the issue that ppa-purge can't find repositories
<untoreh> basically ppa-purge has _never_ worked for me
<eihab> on gnome i could just edit the shortcuts i want
<eihab> but i don't know the command line for music controls here
<eihab> anyhelp ?
<untoreh> alsamixer
<untoreh> or basically alsa*
<eihab> i can control volume with it
<eihab> but not music
<untoreh> well that's the music player
<eihab> i mean i can't pause or skip
<eihab> in gnome and other UI's i can do that with shortcuts of my choice
<tape_user> I've used this application http://www.whence.com/minimodem/ with this script http://www.ctsc.dot.org.es/minimodem.html on Debian; I  wonder if it can run on ubuntu as well
<mkjl> what's the xorg version in ubuntu 15.10?
<eihab> i'll check that
<eihab> thx
<untoreh> eihab: I think you mean mapping xorg media key codes to custom keycodes
<eihab> i do
<eihab> can i upload an image here ?
<eihab> i guess not
<eihab> well, xfce4 gives me an option to set shortcuts for a specif command line
<eihab> like setting "ctrl+alt+t" for the command "xfce4-terminal"
<untoreh> can try xbindkeys
<untoreh> more low lever there is xmodmap
<untoreh> level*
<eihab> i'd need the control commands itself right ?
<TJ-> eihab: is this any help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<I_cant_see_ahhh> Could someone help me recover my graphics display? The problem started after I installed CUDA 9.1 off of nvidia's website. When I boot, it gives a "low graphics mode" error, and stalls out. I can get to a terminal with CTRL ALT F1.
<YAFU> I_cant_see_ahhh, installed from run file or deb file?
<I_cant_see_ahhh> deb
<eihab> <TJ-> i'm checking the link, how ever my keyboard doesn't have multimedia keys i set shortcuts manually
<YAFU> I_cant_see_ahhh , Can you enter to some terminal to enter commands?
<I_cant_see_ahhh> YAFU, yep, I have terminal access
<YAFU> I_cant_see_ahhh , https://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<TJ-> eihab: Oh... didn't realise that... maybe the 2nd part of that guide is still useful though, where it shows how to create keyboard shortcuts?
<albertoiNET> Hi TJ- I'm on Ubuntu over Xorg
<albertoiNET> but I'm still the same
<albertoiNET> I can't adjust the brightness of my laptop :(:(:(:(
<albertoiNET> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<TJ-> albertoiNET: that's OK, but you've got xrandr control now :)
<TJ-> albertoiNET: did you see my request earlier for the firmware command?
<albertoiNET> no I didn't see
<TJ-> albertoiNET: OK, there's a small change to the kernel command-line that /may/ make a difference, but first, can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<I_cant_see_ahhh> YAFU, amazing, that worked!
<albertoiNET> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SQYcxyKQ4p/
<I_cant_see_ahhh> YAFO, well, can you help me install CUDA 9.1? I bet when I try again it will do the same thing on me
<albertoiNET> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SQYcxyKQ4p/
<YAFU> nvidia-cuda-toolkit , why not installing "nvidia-cuda-toolkit" from repos? You really need 9.1 version?
<I_cant_see_ahhh> that sounds like a great workaround, I'll give it a try
<YAFU> I_cant_see_ahhh, sorry. That was for you
<albertoiNET> xrand now works
<albertoiNET> xrandr --output eDP-1 --brightness 0.8
<TJ-> albertoiNET: thanks, that confirms you've got the correct acpi_osi= on the kernel command-line, but it /may/ help to add, just before it, another that clears existing names from the kernel's list. Edit /etc/default/grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="... and change it so there's an additional option, then save, update-grub, and reboot test. It should then look like this: ...  acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" ...
<YAFU> Hi. I was using nvidia 390.25 installed from PPA on Kubuntu 18.04. Ubuntu updates yesterday broke OpenGL. I can open nvidia-settings GUI and it seems to be working fine, but glxinfo shows that it is using Mesa, weird. For example Blender GUI is broken since yesterday, and it also says to be using Mesa instead of nvidia opengl
<YAFU> Anyone having problems in 18.04?
<albertoiNET> OK TJ- I'm going to test that change on my GRUB
<Carll> albertoiNET: perfect :)
<meteorx> ^-^
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | YAFU
<ubottu> YAFU: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Richard_Cavell> I want to completely block Ubuntu 16.04 from offering me distro upgrades (I tried upgrading to 17.10 and it borked my system, and 16.04 has to be modified to work on my machine). How do I do this?
<ikonia> just don't upgrade
<asheeshkumar96> !helpme
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to please
<ikonia> ?
<TJ-> Richard_Cavell: ensure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has Prompt=lts then it won't bother you until 18.04.1 LTS is released
<asheeshkumar96> Which book is the all in one book after reading which there'll be no need to read another one????? I am newcomer to linux
<ikonia> that book doesn't exist
<ikonia> you just need time to learn and gain experience
<ikonia> but that's offtopic for this channel
<sorinescu> Flash Player for ubuntu mate i3 ?
<ikonia> what about it ?
<ikonia> i3 is a desktop, not a browser,
<sorinescu> pi3 raspberry
<ikonia> ok ?
<albertoiNET> Hi TJ-  and CarlFK1 . Nothing. I tested with this line on /etc/default/grub and update-grub after but nothing. Only works xrandr
<albertoiNET> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi\"Windows 2015\"  "
<sorinescu> i have raspberry pi3 no have flash player for ubuntu mate 14....
<TJ-> albertoiNET: hmmm, so it must be something in that PC's firmware not playing nicely with Linux
<BluesKaj> sorinescu, whynot ask in #raspberrypi chat
<ph88> does ubuntu gnome edition still exist with ubuntu 18.04 ?
<walmar> hello
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<kostkon> walmar, hi
<MrKeuner> hi, I see a logo I haven't seen before when restarting my system. it is like to Us inserted into each other. Can you tell me what that is? Some app installed is causing it?
<ikonia> impossible to say without knowing the logo
<TJ-> MrKeuner: at which point is the log shown? it could be from the firmware before the OS takes over
<TJ-> s/log/logo/
<albertoiNET> Hi again sorry I droped TJ-
<kostkon> MrKeuner, maybe describe it a bit
<MrKeuner> gray background
<TJ-> !mainline | albertoiNET: have you tested with the latest mainline kernel in case there's a recent improvement ?
<ubottu> albertoiNET: have you tested with the latest mainline kernel in case there's a recent improvement ?: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<MrKeuner> two Us one is rotated 180 degrees and inserted into other
<MrKeuner> the Us are in a circle
<albertoiNET> yes I tested the mainline upstream kernel
<albertoiNET> :(
<MrKeuner> It is not the lenovo logo, not from firmware
<kostkon> MrKeuner, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<kostkon> MrKeuner, the Ubuntu Gnome one?
<MrKeuner> yes!
<MrKeuner> Haha thanks.
<kostkon> MrKeuner, mystery solved
<MrKeuner> :)
<TJ-> albertoiNET: Looks like the firwmare doesn't want to play, then
<MrKeuner> I have another problem. since the last months of 16.04 my monitor is detected as Goldstar 7" when boot into anything other than unity
<TJ-> MrKeuner: usually the monitor info comes from the monitor itself
<MrKeuner> resolution seems correct but how can I install the correct monitor? it is a very large screen
<MrKeuner> I thought upgrading to 18.04 might solve but didn't
<MrKeuner> wondering if a clean install would help, though I would much appreciate if didn't have to install from scratch
<MrKeuner> Unity does fine gnome fails
<MrKeuner> Saw somewhere it might be a bug with Gnome
<TJ-> MrKeuner: as I said, the info usually comes from the monitor via the EDID; check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if using Xorg
<MrKeuner> No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".        Using a default monitor configuration.
<MrKeuner> that's from the file you mentioned
<TJ-> MrKeuner: keep reading, look for 'EDID' and carry on
<MrKeuner> (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
<ioria> MrKeuner, grep Monitor /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kostkon> MrKeuner, is it an LG monitor? if that's the case, it seems goldstar merged with lg at one point and those two brands correspond to the same company
<MrKeuner> Yes, it is LG
<kostkon> MrKeuner, mystery solved squared
<MrKeuner> 42cs570-UD.AUSYLUR
<ph88> how can i see the disk space usage per application ?
<MrKeuner> kostkon, thank you but still some mystery though
<MrKeuner> LG monitor is not a 7" one :)
<kostkon> MrKeuner, ok fair enough
<MrKeuner> ioria, (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
<MrKeuner> When logged into Unity it appears like detecting the monitor correctly, however I get an error: Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors
<tomreyn> https://www.redips.net/linux/gnome-wrong-window-scaling-tv/
<MrKeuner> required virtual sized oes not fit available size; requested=(1,1), minimum=(320,200), maximum=(8192,8192)
<lotuspsychje> ph88: the disk analyze tool in ubuntu can see space in use per dir if you like
<ph88> ok
<mcb2003> /join #debian
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: see if this helps. it's probably a buggy monitor firmware.
<tomreyn> (or broken cabling.)
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: disconnecting from computer, unplugging from power, reconnecting, restarting screens has sometimes helped before in such cases. also try powering it up without it connected to anything temporarily.
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, powering tv up without connecting hdmi?
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: yes, that was one of my suggestions
<MrKeuner> or the ubuntu box?
<MrKeuner> gsettings didn't help
<tomreyn> the tv
<MrKeuner> booted into "Ubuntu" and applied the gsettings suggestion from the web page
<MrKeuner> that didn't work. I'll try power cycling the tv hdmi unplugged
<MrKeuner> Nope.
<MrKeuner> I'll try another hdmi cable
<MrKeuner> nope
<MrKeuner> I'll look into updating the tv firmware
<MrKeuner> which will probably ask for an OS that I do not have... :(
<MrKeuner> In case updating the firmware may not help... Unity seems to detect it fine, or close enough. Can't I copy that setting to Gnome as well?
<Ascavasaion> Can someone please tellme how to install codecs for audio files?  I Googled... is sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly the way to go?
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest45864> TJ:
<ejr> are there any differences as far as up-to-dateness of the packages is concerned between ubuntu and its derivatives? i.e. are there derivatives that have newer packages?
<MonkeyDust> ejr  few or no derivates are supported here, so hard to tell
<anon121> hi guys i was given this to try but i am not sure how to use it as im a linux newb https://pastebin.com/s2CJdumR
<hggdh> ejr: in general, no, if the derivatives are using the common repositories.
<ejr> hggdh: ok, and I guess ubuntu's packages are as up-to-date as those of, say, arch?
<Cheguacamole> hello is there an ubuntu channel specifically for newbs?
<hggdh> ejr: arch is not a derivative of Ubuntu, so... they may well deploy newer upstreams
<hggdh> (IDK, I do not use Arch)
<Kumool> how would you go about adding a modifier to a media key? basically i want ctrl + XF86MediaLowerVolume to become XF86MediaPrev
<rashing> hello
<spider> rashing: yeah
<hggdh> Cheguacamole: no, there is no beginners channel for Ubuntu. This is it
<rashing> i have couple of questions to ask
<Cheguacamole> thanks
<spider> rashing: hope I can answer them
<rashing> meyby someone can help me
<hggdh> rashing: just ask your questions, no need to ask if you can ask :-)
<rashing> 1 .. i try to install a new version of openssh on my ubuntu
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: if that's a 'smart tv' it can probably update itself from it's on screen menu. surely worth a try.
<rashing> i downloaded and i got a error zlib
<rashing> i fix the prob with the zlib
<rashing> i got another one with openssl
<rashing> i almost fixit
<rashing> but when i try to finish the compilation
<rashing> i got this
<tomreyn> rashing: why are you trying to install a newer version of openssh in the frist place?
<tomreyn> *first
<rashing> i try to see something ...
<hggdh> rashing: and, as important, why are you building from source, and not using a published package?
<rashing> ../sshbuf.h:25:11: fatal error: openssl/bn.h: No such file or directory  # include <openssl/bn.h>            ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<rashing> because apt-get give me hard time
<rashing> i need to fix apt-get does well
<ikonia> so you can't use the package manager - so you want to compile from source ?
<rashing> ../sshbuf.h:25:11: fatal error: openssl/bn.h: No such file or directory  # include <openssl/bn.h>            ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ikonia> that seems very back to front,
<rashing> yes
<ikonia> rashing: what is the problem with the version of openssh instaled by ubuntu
<rashing> nothing
<ikonia> then why are you building a version ?
<rashing> they release a new one
<ikonia> so ?
<Ascavasaion> thank you MonkeyDust
<rashing> so i want it
<ikonia> why ?
<hggdh> rashing:
<ikonia> for what benifit, what does it fix ?
<ikonia> (for you)
<spider> rashing: just updating your system will work
<spider> rashing: no need to install a new one
<rashing> i cant .. i need to fix the apt-get first or software updater
<ikonia> rashing: step back
<rashing> but when i try say cause is up to date
<rashing> or the key is old
<ikonia> why are you building a different version of ssh
<rashing> one of it
<ikonia> what is the problem with the version you currently have ?
<TJ->  ikonia s/ssh/ssl/
<ikonia> I thought he was building ssh from the description and it was failing on missing ssl headers
<rashing> is not a problem with that ... i need to do a project a stand alone sshd for a friend
<spider> rashing: what happens when you try to update the system?
<ikonia> yeah, he's trying to build ssh
<ikonia> rashing: why ?
<Howie69> speaking if ssh...
<Howie69> I am not sure where to ask this question...
<ikonia> why do you need a standalone version of ssh ?
<Howie69> but
<TJ-> ikonia: ah, true - I was focusing on the lack of openssl-dev :)
<ikonia> TJ-: for this discussion they are one in the same anyway
<Howie69> I always have used various android apps to quickly access ssh for simple tasks but lately, all of them I have tried login then close upon the first command attempted
<TJ-> rashing: build a standalone openssh inside a chroot or container to avoid contaminating or breaking your host
<donofrio> sometimes you just need to build standalone for research or just because "compile and stay thirsty" lol
<Howie69> But old putty still works fine from the laptop
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, I don't think it is one of those 'smart' ones... Apparently they support updating firmware via usb port which is nice but couldn't locate a firmware yet
<ikonia> compile and stay thirsty ?? what does that even mean
<rashing> no tnx
<ikonia> Howie69: look at the ubuntu security log and see why it rejects them
<donofrio> he's not trying to update the system ssh just his own
<rashing> i dont want putty
<rashing> i want my dual boot from laptop ..
<Howie69> ikonia: Which location, I'll have a look
<rashing> is much nice
<ikonia> rashing: I think from what I'm reading you are making a problem where one doesn't exist
<donofrio> rashing, need ssh in windows?
<ikonia> Howie69: /var/log
<TJ-> rashing: the reason your compilation is failing is because your system is missing openssl-dev headers, for which you *NEED APT WORKING* so fix apt first
<Howie69> ikonia: I poked arond /var/log/messages and dmesg but didn't find anything... Ok, it must have been seperated out
<rashing> nop ... i have kali linux .. and windows ..
<rashing> and is not booting from windows
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: hmm i don't know then, good luck. you could check the edid (read-edid | parse-edid) if you wanted to see whether the issue is with the monitor or software
<ikonia> Howie69: messages is not the security log and dmesg is a real time dump of the system status
<TJ-> Howie69: see /var/log/auth.log
<ikonia> rashing: so you're not actually even using ubuntu, your using Kali
<Howie69> TJ-: Thanks.  That gives me something different to google :)
<rashing> the base for kali
<donofrio> rashing, I run ubuntu 18.04 on top of Windows 10 - build powerpoint at http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrio1804 I do not know if that will help you from dual booting but yah I use windows as a 15gb bootloader into xfce4 goodness
<rashing> is ubuntu darling
<ikonia> rashing: right, we don't support the base for kali here
<ikonia> and we don't support custom builds
<rashing> k ..
<ikonia> rashing: so this channel isn't really the right one for your problem,
<rashing> sorry to ask then
<ikonia> rashing: not a problem
<rashing> but can i stai
<ikonia> rashing: of course you can stay
<rashing> a little .. around here
<rashing> ta
<rashing> tha .. meyby .. i can learn more from you
<donofrio> rashing, learning is good ;)
<asdffg> true
<ikonia> channel has a lot to offer in terms of experiernce, just be aware that it won't really apply to Kali
<TJ-> ... but can be somewhat time consuminh!
<asdffg> ikonia .. is same .. like in other servers
<asdffg> belive me ..
<asdffg> same commands
<ikonia> asdffg: parts of it will cross-over as generic, parts will not
<asdffg> yep
<asdffg> true
<TJ-> asdffg: you might find more generic support in the channel ##linux
<asdffg> one question ... how the hek some people have IP 2602:306......
<asdffg> what they do .. to mask .... the real IP
<kostkon> !cloak
<ubottu> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<asdffg> nice
<kostkon> asdffg, those are ipv6 ips but if you want an unaffiliated cloak follow the instructions above ^
<Goop> Yo did Ubuntu LTS 16.04 recieve a new lock screen?
<asdffg> i so that .. tnx ... any way nice ..
<Cheguacamole> ubottu what exactly is a Launchpad page?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Howie69> TJ-: Absolutely nothing in auth.log
<TJ-> Howie69: does it report the ssh connections from your android devices? it should
<Howie69> The ssh connection is successful and I can see the terminal screen
<Howie69> TJ-: Nope, the last thing it reported was my sudo to view /var/log/auth.log
<kostkon> Goop, afaik it was updated to fix a known bug other than that im not sure what else has changed
<Howie69> I see the login, then as soon as I try to type anything it closes
<TJ-> Howie69: you're checking the auth.log on the host which the android device(s) are connecting to?
<Howie69> But it happens with every SSH app I ever found
<Howie69> TJ-: Yes
<Howie69> It's the only ssh server in my entire house :)
<TJ-> Howie69: OK, at least we're talking about the same thing! Right, so now what you do is increase server-side logging to gather more info, which, I think, should be written into /var/log/syslog ...
<Guest7992> anyone tell me how i use this https://pastebin.com/4ArWKSak ????
<Howie69> TJ-: Ah, there's some info...
<Howie69> what's the pastebin site we like to use here again?
<TJ-> Howie69: ... then stop the ssh service ("sudo systemctl stop ssh") and manually run it in the foreground in debug mode ("sudo sshd -ddd |& tee /tmp/sshd.log") and make connections with Android. The captured log should help us figure out what is going on
<palayoub> ok
<Howie69> TJ-: I get info from syslog.  If lshd is what we're looking for...
<Goop> kostkon, did they finally fix the really huge screensaver bug that would not sleep monitors after moving the mouse on the lock screen?
<Howie69> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/tpv9sJ7ztg/ is that what we were looking for?  Running in foreground to check too
<micha_> xdcc://Abjects/irc.Abjects.net/#moviegods/[MG]-HDTV|EU|S|kratos/#0175/Sankt.Maik.S01E01.Vom.Regen.in.die.Kirche.GERMAN.720p.HDTV.x264-WiSHTV.mkv/
<r3muxd> Does anyone know why I wouldn't have apt installed if I ran "debootstrap --arch=arm64 artful artful http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports"?
<Howie69> bleh.. except I can't kill ssh from here because I'm SSH'd into that box from the laptop lol
<Howie69> I have to find a keyboard to run it from that box
<hfp> Hi, I'd like to keep using Ubuntu, but I don't care much for Unity or Gnome. What do I replace it with? I'd like something lighter. Do I need a new distribution altogether or can I swap it on my existing Ubuntu 17.10 install? Am I looking for a new window manager, or is that the wrong name for it?
<MonkeyDust> hfp  try xfce
<Howie69> hfp: Or lubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> Howie69: oh! you've not got the usual openssh-server installed, you've got a non-standard lsh-server (which I've never seen used!)
<Howie69> TJ-: You got me, it came with the distro :)
<TJ-> Howie69: and presumably it's not talking the correct protocol for the clients for some reason
<hfp> MonkeyDust, Howie69: Do I need to install a new distribution for that or can I install it instead (or along with?) gnome on the 17.10 I'm using now?
<tape_user> anyone else here uses cassette tapes to store computer files?
<TJ-> Howie69: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<Howie69> hfp: Just apt update then apt install lubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> hfp  along with ... you can then logout, switch, login
<Howie69> hfp: I played with a lot of different desktops that way
<TJ-> Howie69: lsh-server isn't seeded or depended on by /any/ Ubuntu packages or tasks
<Howie69> ~$ sudo cat /etc/issue
<Howie69> Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<hfp> MonkeyDust, Howie69: That sounds much easier than I thought
<Howie69> hfp: It takes a little while
<Tbob> hey im bit of noob how would one use this file https://pastebin.com/4ArWKSak
<hfp> Howie69: I meant the installation and change. I thought I'd have to reinstall the OS or something.
<Howie69> hfp: Nah, there are lots of different desktops you can try out.  And if you find the one you like, you can apt remove the ones you don't like to save space
<Howie69> hfp: This isn't windows :-)
<TJ-> Howie69: I don't know how you got lsh-server installed but there's nothing depending on it, but it does declare a "Provides: ssh-server" so if you did "apt install ssh-server" rather than the usual "apt install openssh-server" lsh could have been chosen
<TJ-> Howie69: I'd remove it and install openssh-server
<OerHeks> remove a desktop can be fun ..
<r3muxd> Does arm64 ubuntu have apt-get?
<Howie69> TJ-: makes sense to me
<Howie69> TJ-: Umm
<Howie69> TJ-: openssh-server is already the newest version (1:7.5p1-10ubuntu0.1).
<hfp> MonkeyDust, Howie69: alright, I'm off to try lubuntu-desktop and xfce. Thanks
<Howie69> hfp: for the record, there are other desktop environments that use xfce
<TJ-> Howie69: OK, so disable/remove lsh-server
<Howie69> TJ-: let me verify that it is installed in apt first...
<TJ-> Howie69: "sudo apt purge lsh-server" then "sudo systemctl enable ssh; sudo systemctl start ssh"
<lotuspsychje> !arm | r3muxd
<ubottu> r3muxd: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<r3muxd> ok
<Howie69> TJ-: Yeah, it's installed.. and your way requires no keyboard if I use screen :)
<Cheguacamole> funny to offer a cloak through #ubuntu/-irc by supplying email and name lol, ironic
<shiba_dev> hi
<Howie69> TJ-: Ehh... my scripting could have been better.. I forgot how to force ssh to answer YES to stuff
<Zoara327> Hello!
<shiba_dev> what is this group
<Zoara327> I was in here yesterday looking for some help with a hp computer install
<shiba_dev> laptop or computer ?
<Zoara327> A all in one desktop
<Howie69> TJ-: umm... that's the problem with scripting...
<Zoara327> Hp 18 series
<Howie69> TJ-: errors, but it looks like it worked
<Zoara327> It keeps ignoring the partition I have set up
<Howie69> TJ-: Works perfect now
<Howie69> TJ-: Thanks
<Howie69> TJ-: I'll apt-hold lsh-server to keep it from coming back
<Zoara327> If anyone has any idea what might be causing the error I would appreciate it
<Howie69> TJ-: hrm... can't apt-hold it..
<jonathan_> bonjour
<Zoara327> God, this is annoying lol
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: did you try 16.04 yesterday?
<Zoara327> Hello again!
<Zoara327> I have completely wiped over and reinstalled Ubuntu with the newest install on usb
<Zoara327> Yet when I turn it on, it still ignores the installed partition
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: define ignore? what happens at wich point?
<Zoara327> It gives me the message in Ubuntu once the install is finished, “install complete, please restart computer to begin using Ubuntu”
<Zoara327> Or something like that
<Zoara327> But when I do, it boots back into the usb drive
<Zoara327> And if I remove it, it says no os is installed.
<Zoara327> Same goes if I try booting from the hard drive itself in boot list
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: hmm that sounds like boot order is wrong
<Zoara327> Yeah, but then why would it fail even if I selected a different drive manually
<kostkon> Goop, probably not
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: are you sure your uefi settings are setup correctly
<kostkon> Zoara327, latest 16.04.4 iso?
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: fastboot & secureboot disabled
<Zoara327> Yes, I just installed it yesterday
<Zoara327> And I have the settings as follows
<Zoara327> Legacy support-On
<Zoara327> Secure boot-Disables
<Zoara327> Key management-clear secure boot keys-don’t clear
<Zoara327> Key ownership-HP Keys
<Zoara327> Fast boot-disabled
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: did you doublecheck boot order settings
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327: also check sata settings, could be wrong there?
<Cheguacamole> are there two places to check boot order settings or just one
<Zoara327_> Yeah, hard drive is labeled as SATA 0 and is at bottom of list
<Zoara327_> But it won’t go all the way to the top since it is stuck in the legacy boot catagory
<Babiz> Hello everyone folks, I will know if is a kind of bug under KDE (Wayland) and Spectacle "copy to clipboard" function, here isn't work, (for example when I try to paste my screenshot to snag.gy I get error message like "empty clipboard)
<Zoara327_> I also have a partition named Ubuntu on boot order but if I put it at the top it still fails to boot
<brainwash> Babiz: that's not an error message. did you test under xorg?
<Babiz> not really brainwash :D
<brainwash> other than that, I would ask in #KDE about wayland and its clipboard synchronization
<Babiz> I ask only for know if others  notice same issue :>
<Zoara327_> Any idea what to try next
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327_: if boot says no disk, order must be wrong or uefi settings
<Zoara327_> Which settings
<Babiz> ho well thanks brainwash I follow your advice , thanks
<brainwash> Babiz: I think that most KDE users are actually in #kubuntu and #kde
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327_: well its hard to look from here ofc.. perhaps the ##hardware guys might know for your bios brand?
<Babiz> I got it , well :)
<Zoara327_> Ok, I will check them out
<Zoara327_> Says I need to be invited to join hardware
<lotuspsychje> Zoara327_: you need to register
<Zoara327_> Oh
<Zoara327_> How do I do that
<lotuspsychje> !register | Zoara327_
<ubottu> Zoara327_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Zoara327_ see also for settings
<ubottu> Zoara327_ see also for settings: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> Zoara327_: Was the latest installation done in EFI mode? the firmware's boot-entry suggests at least one install was in EFI mode
<Zoara327_> I’m not sure
<Zoara327_> How do I check
<TJ-> Zoara327_: If in EFI mode there is an increasingly common problem whereby the firmware has to be told to specifically trust the OS's EFI boot loader (/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi) via the firmware setup's Security tab. If this is the case, on that tap you'll see a section titled something like "Trust" where you have to use a file-selector to choose the grubx64.efi file and trust it manually. To do /that/ Secure
<TJ-> Boot needs to be /enabled/ at least whilst doing the 'trust' operation, even if afterwards you disable Secure Boot
<Zoara327_> Is this inside the boot drive or in the bios settings itself
<Zoara327_> And how do I know if I am in efi mode
<TJ-> Zoara327_: in the firmware settings, where the Security tab should be found (if my suggestion is correct for your PC)
<Zoara327_> Ok
<Zoara327_> Btw a side note
<Zoara327_> In storage options it lists a SATA emulation that reads AHCI or IDE depending on what I choose
<Zoara327_> Does that matter
<TJ-> Zoara327_: well, if there is an EFI boot menu entry then it's likely it is an EFI install, but if you get to the Trust > file browse part and cannot find the /EFI/ubuntu/ directory or files, that'd suggest the last install was in legacy mode and the boot menu entry is an artifact of a previous install
<TJ-> Zoara327_: that should usually be set to AHCI
<Zoara327_> Ok
<TJ-> Zoara327_: Linux won't mind, it can handle either, but AHCI is higher performance
<Zoara327_> Also, I cannot find a tab for firmware
<Zoara327_> I am using a Foxconn Almond Mobo by the way
<Zoara327_> Version 2.15.1236
<Zoara327_> Figured that might help you get a better idea of what I’m seeing lol
<Zoara327_> So there’s a file browser inside the bios then?
<vafg> Yep, you can browse files if they are not encrypted
<Zoara327_> Ok
<Zoara327_> And you said that the browser is listed under security in bios
<Cheguacamole> vafg sorry i lost connex for a tick... what is the name of the file browser in the bios please? I'll go look up how to use it
<Cheguacamole> *might be able to resurrect some broken machines*
<Zoara327_> What is the name of the file browser in the bios I need to do this
<Zoara327_> Yeah, I don’t see a option to edit files in security
<Zoara327_> All I see is setup password, power on password, device security, usb security, slot security, network boot, system ids, system security, and secure boot configuration
<azizLIGHT> does 16.04 or 18.04 able to show changelogs in ppa repo packages
<ikonia> shouldn't it work the same as the standard repo
<ikonia> in terms of dispaying changelogs
<vafg> Bios update can be use to see files
<ikonia> what ?
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, 18.04 in theory should. check bug 253119
<ubottu> bug 253119 in Launchpad itself "PPA packages do not show a changelog in update-manager" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253119
<Zoara327_> This is frusterating lol
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<Zoara327_> By the way, the file is designed for UEFI and shows up as a uefi boot devicd
<TheGrumble> bojeur
<vafg> Live boot linux
<Zoara327_> What was that Vafg?
<vafg> Zoara327_: Tell me the whole prob.
<Zoara327_> K lol
<Zoara327_> I finished installing ubuntu from usb with a successful install message
<Zoara327_> However, when I reboot it like it says into the hard drive, It refuses to show up in the boot list
<Zoara327_> I get a partition that says Ubuntu and everything
<Zoara327_> But when I go to actually boot it, it says no os is installed
<Zoara327_> I was told it might be a issue with the boot key or something, and I can edit it in the bios I guess?
<Zoara327_> Any idea what that might mean
<kioprr> o
<kioprr> hello
<vafg> Reinstall it new partition or live boot ubuntu
<tomreyn> Zoara327_: do you know the exact model of computer you have there?
<Zoara327_> I have already installed it and reinstalled it multiple times
<Zoara327_> And yes tom
<Zoara327_> A hp 18
<Zoara327_> Let me grab serial
<tomreyn> that's a series
<tomreyn> not a model #
<tomreyn> serial # wont help either
<tomreyn> P/N is needed
<Zoara327_> K
<Zoara327_> Let me find it
<tomreyn> usually on the bottom next to the battery
<Zoara327_> F3E02AA#ABA
<tomreyn> this seems to be a "HP Pavilion 18-5010" then
<Zoara327_> Yeah
<Zoara327_> Didn’t actually realize it was a pavilion series though heh
<Babiz> !google F3E02AA#ABA
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Babiz> lol
<Zoara327_> From what I see, it’s a secure boot issue?
<Zoara327_> Since the pc doesn’t have a key for ubuntu, it rejects it
<Zoara327_> So what do you think is the issue tom
<tomreyn> Zoara327_: i don't really know. didn't you say you have secure boot deactivated?
<tomreyn> i recommend that you do if you haven't
<tomreyn> also, use uefi but not the legacy bios (disable compatibility). if that doesn't work (after further work), you can switch back to legacy,
<Zoara327_> Yes
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, I have checked the get-edid -b 5 | parse-edid output
<Zoara327_> Disable legacy compatibility, got it
<MrKeuner> appears to be normal to me, would you like to take a look by any chance?
<MrKeuner> 256-byte EDID successfully retrieved from i2c bus 5
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: i'm not really qualified to interpret it. but i had expected it to print a warinig or error. if it doesn't, it suggests it's just incomplete or there is a software bug.
<Zoara327_> Ok, I disabled legacy in security bios
<Zoara327_> Didn’t make a difference, just hid a couple boot options
<Zoara327_> Leaves me with two Ubuntu partitions, neither work
<tomreyn> Zoara327_: when you installed ubuntu, was it in uefi mode or legacy boot?
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, Checksum Correct
<tomreyn> Zoara327_: here's how to install a bios update if you want to https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-18-5000-all-in-one-desktop-pc-series/6528363/model/6617030/document/c04126730
<Zoara327_> Does that matter?
<TJ-> Zoara327_: is this the PC? https://support.hp.com/za-en/document/c04076848
<tomreyn> actually this https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-18-5000-all-in-one-desktop-pc-series/6528363/model/6617030/document/c00007682
<Zoara327_> Yes
<MrKeuner> the page I think you gave me suggests a bug with the TV, I just talked to LG and they don't see an issue since other hdmi devices are full resolution. I lost the battle since I ran out of arguments easily
<tomreyn> i would have thought it's this https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-18-5000-all-in-one-desktop-pc-series/6528363/model/6617030/how-to
<Zoara327_> So I wa supposed to tell it to boot into uefi, not legecy
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e548515137da80cf42131c0356685417
<tomreyn> actually yours is correct, TJ-
<tomreyn> "Product number F3E02AA"
<tomreyn> MrKeuner: i dont think i can help you, sorry
<MrKeuner> tomreyn, no problem. thank you very much for your help so far.
<tomreyn> welcome
<Zoara327_> So how do I install Ubuntu into uefi
<OerHeks> if it is 64 bit uefi, follow the !uefi factoid
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> normally, it would just work. the ubuntu installer installs a trusted / signed shim to make ubuntu an availabhle boot option even with secure boot on.
<tomreyn> somehting is special about your system or configuration what it doesn't "just work".
<tomreyn> it's not so easy to find this out remotely.
<TJ-> Zoara327_: on this page, if you got to "Desktop Startup Menu options" and expand the "BIOS Setup - Desktop"  section link to see a screenshot, is 'Figure 3 Desktop BIOS Setup Menu' what you see? https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-18-5000-all-in-one-desktop-pc-series/6528363/model/6617030/document/c03801890#AbT3
<Zoara327_> Oh, so the boot key would auto install, but mine refuses
<TJ-> Zoara327_: or do you see this screen? https://support.hp.com/doc-images/803/c03980379.jpg
<arooni> is this aan ubuntu related issue:  https://gist.github.com/arooni/f02b1661faa2aea8e897c1978056db66 ?? or a fish issue?
<Zoara327_> I get the same screen as in the picture
<Zoara327_> But that’s only when I go to system information
<TJ-> Zoara327_: Yes, that's fine, I'm trying to confirm we know which firmware you've got. That's an Insyde H2O UEFI firmware
<Zoara327_> Oh
<Zoara327_> I’m running firmware 2.15.1236
<Zoara327_> That help?
<tomreyn> the latest bios is this https://support.hp.com/za-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-18-5000-all-in-one-desktop-pc-series/6528363/model/6529750/swItemId/cp-206114-1
<tomreyn> scroll down for history
<Bashing-om> Zoara327_: Acer machine or other that has vendor lockin ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: Is that the one dated this month? I saw that earlier
<tomreyn> TJ- feb 1
<Zoara327_> That’s not it
<Zoara327_> My revision is ALM v80.04
<TJ-> tomreyn: yes, that's the one I saw. Zoara327_ at this point I think the best thing is for you to boot with the Ubuntu installer again, choose the "Try Ubuntu" method, and then we can use some diagnostic procedures to check what the state of the system is
<tomreyn> 80.04 is stone age
<Zoara327_> Sounds good
<Zoara327_> And yeah, the computer is from 2014
<tomreyn> must be form 2014 or older. the latest listed is 80.12 from dec 2014
<Zoara327_> Never updated bios
<tomreyn> i mean the oldest
<tomreyn> the latest is from last month
<Zoara327_> Ok
<TJ-> tomreyn: oh, we're in March now... duh :D
<Zoara327_> Ima boot into the usb again
<tomreyn> and several of these intermediary updates seem to be striongly recommended by hp
<tomreyn> TJ-: i am!
<Zoara327_> Would it affect the booting that badly
<tomreyn> that's totally possible, but booting into ubuntu installer for now is fine
<TJ-> tomreyn: meant to tell you - I've been working on ubuntu-software-status, and using some of the python-apt classes ... in doing so I've spotted the functionality in there to do your foreign-packages report
<Zoara327_> Ok, I booted into the trial
<Zoara327_> What do I do now
<tomreyn> TJ-: :) nice. i've been both too untalented and too lazy to give that a try.
<TJ-> Zoara327_: open a terminal so you have a command line shell
<Zoara327_> I should mention that the inner hard drive actually mounts
<TJ-> tomreyn: nice part is python-apt is installed on all systems so it's easy to take advantatge of
<Zoara327_> It shows all the ubuntu files I installed
<Zoara327_> Also I opened a terminal
<Zoara327_> What do next
<TJ-> Zoara327_: do you have a shell now? start with "ping paste.ubuntu.com" to confirm it has network
<Zoara327_> Yeah
<Zoara327_> Terminals open
<TJ-> Zoara327_: now do "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<Zoara327_> What will this do?
<Zoara327_> Also it’s downloded
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes that's quite convenient, no extra installations from other sections needed then. i guess i'll look into how to do it sometime.
<TJ-> Zoara327_: once that is done, do this and tell us the link it gives: "pastebinit <( find /sys/firmware/efi; dmesg )"
<TJ-> tomreyn: don't worry; I'm doing that as part of my changes to u-s-s so I'll pass on just the code you need for it once I'm done. No point both od us doing the same thing
<tomreyn> wohoo!
<TJ-> tomreyn: my biggest problem right now is being able to identify different architecture's in the list of origins - e.g. the origin object for i386 is idential to amd64 - so I'm getting duplicate origins. Looks like I have to add functionality to python-apt for the future, and add a workaround for the currently installed base
<tomreyn> i ran into the same issue when i tried to grep through apt-cache policy for specific packages.
<tomreyn> well, not the same, but related
<TJ-> yes, it looks like someone didn't think about this fully when multiarch arrived
<TJ-> because potentially the origin for i386 could be on a different server to amd64
<TJ-> if sources.list had a "dev [amd64] http://a.b.c/ubuntu" and "dev [i386] http:/x.y.z/ubuntu"
<TJ-> s/dev/deb/ doh
<Zoara327_> It doesn’t do anything when I enter the command
<Zoara327_> I put
<TJ-> Zoara327_: it should run the commands inside the ( ... ) and pass the output to the pastebinit command which'll post it to the paste.ubuntu.com server and then give you a http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/..... URL
<Zoara327_> pastebinit <( find/sys/firmware/efi; dmesg )
<TJ-> Zoara327_: space between 'find' and '/sys/firmware/efi' ?
<Zoara327_> No
<TJ-> should be one :)
<TJ-> You should be able to Ctrl+C to stop it if it's hung up
<Zoara327_> Let’s see if that will fix things
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, that'd be bad. but actually i seem to have mixed the up issue i ran into parsing apt-cache output. "apt-cache policy <packagename>" does show "i386 Packages"
<TJ-> tomreyn: right... that's what's missing in the python-apt Origin class
<tomreyn> i see :-/
<TJ-> tomreyn: I've got to do some more deep-diving into those classes in case I can find some way to extract it
<Zoara327_> I entered it as you specified
<Zoara327_> I got a url
<TJ-> Zoara327_: yay... give us the URL so we can see it
<Zoara327_> Ok
<TJ-> Zoara327_: pastebinit is a VERY useful tool for sharing complex diagnostic output, we rely on it
<Zoara327_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wBF3C3kcKR/
<Zoara327_> Here we go
<TJ-> Zoara327_: OK, great news, all those /sys/firmware/efi/ file and directories tell us it has booted in EFI mode, which is what we want
<Zoara327_> Ok great
<Zoara327_> So what next
<TJ-> Zoara327_: I'm going to test some more commands here first to ensure they give us the info we need, then I'll give them to you in the same way as that last command
<Zoara327_> K
<TJ-> Zoara327_: you could start an IRC session from the Live installer so you can directly copy/paste on that PC rather than having to copy things across
<Zoara327_> Ok
<TJ-> Zoara327_: use the web browser go to https://webchat.freenode.net/
<tomreyn> channel: #ubuntu
<Zoara327> ok
<Zoara327> So what next
<TJ-> Zoara327: "sudo apt install efibootmgr"
<TJ-> Zoara327: then "pastebinit<( sudo efibootmgr -v )"
<Zoara327> done
<tomreyn> then you should have a new url to paste here
<TJ-> oh, space between pastebinit and the <
 * TJ- stamps on his fingers to stop the typos
<Sven_vB> all the examples (e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/367574/ ) show apt printing actual URLs in the last 2 lines, but mine only prints "Inst" and "Conf" lines. e.g. for apport, "0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.¶ Inst apport (2.14.1-0ubuntu3.27 Ubuntu:14.04/trusty-security [all])¶ Conf apport (2.14.1-0ubuntu3.27 Ubuntu:14.04/trusty-security [all])"
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HCXZ4Z3dRf/
<Zoara327> thats the output
<Zoara327> and yeah, thats my boot order'
<Zoara327> What next?
<TJ-> Zoara327: thanks, so, on first look I'm suspecting Boot0000 entry was the broken one, and that is because it doesn't contain a path to a boot loader. It should look something like "ubuntu      HD(1,GPT,some-long-UUID)/File(\EFI\UBUNTU\GRUBX64.EFI)
<TJ-> Zoara327: so now let's inspect the installed system. Show us "pastebinit <( lsblk -f )"
<Zoara327> got it
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5tcqFvND7W/
<Zoara327> here
<TJ-> Zoara327: now let's start doing something useful! We'll mount that installed system so we can inspect it. "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /target; pastebinit <( find /target -maxdepth 2 -type d )"
<Zoara327> it auto mounted when i booted into the testing os
<Zoara327> got a nice thicc 496 gig volume to play with lol
<TJ-> Zoara327: GUI's have a habit of being 'helpful' like that :)
<Zoara327> Glad I chose this over arch lol
<palayoub> what are you talking about guys?
<MonkeyDust> palayoub  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Zoara327> So what next
<TJ-> Sven_vB: which Ubuntu release are you working on
<TJ-> Zoara327: waiting for your pastebint from the command I gave above ^^^^
<palayoub> MonkeyDust: okies, it's only ubuntu no other distro?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, trusty i386
<Zoara327> oh sorry
<MonkeyDust> palayoub  type   /topic
<OerHeks> palayoub, ##linux for general help
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hmmm, long time since I used apt-get in 14.04, let me check in a container
<electricmilk> Can Ubuntu mount a RAID setup for a Windows server?  I need to backup a large file and running into all kinds of issues with Windows. Thinking about trying from a Ubuntu USB
<Zoara327> I got permission denied errors on the mounting, not that matters since they were already mounted
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SRG9MVMr3P/ but heres the pastebin
<palayoub> MonkeyDust: OerHeks thank you
<electricmilk> I don't even know what particular RAID setup this server has...it doens't appear to have HD encryption enabled
<frostschutz> electricmilk, depends on the type of raid. it might not be able to for windows software raid. for regular fakeraid, linux supports most of those somehow (either mdadm or dmraid)
<electricmilk> Is it a pain in the butt to mount?
<TJ-> Zoara327: it shouldn't have given permission denied
<TJ-> Zoara327: oh, not from the mount, but from the find command it would , no worries
<TJ-> Zoara327: that's looking good, we make progress. Next, show us "pastebinit <( cat /target/etc/fstab; ls -latr /boot/; )"
<Zoara327> ok, good lol
<Zoara327> What do I do next
<TJ-> ^^^^^ command above
<TJ-> Zoara327: oh no, hang on, don't do that
<TJ-> Zoara327: I typo-ed, do this instead:  "pastebinit <( cat /target/etc/fstab; ls -latr /target/boot/  )"^^
<Zoara327> o
<Zoara327> ok
<TJ-> I missed off the /target/ on /boot/ :p
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XhczD39Tm4/
<Zoara327> Here
<TJ-> Zoara327: looking good; now we are going to set up /target/ so we can enter into it as if it had booted, and run some commands to try to fix things
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic artful
<Zoara327> ok
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.36.38 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<osse> Hi, I have a keyboard layout: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Osse/dotfiles/master/.misc/osse . I can use it by running 'setxkbmap osse', but what do I need to do to install it properly so that I can select it as a layout in the Settings?
<TJ-> Zoara327: "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<Zoara327> which command first
<TJ-> Zoara327: then do "sudo chroot /target" --- at this point you're 'inside' that installed system, not the Installer environment
<TJ-> Zoara327: in the order I'm giving you them
<TJ-> Zoara327: you can copy/paste that entire command (the one beginning 'for' )
<Zoara327> k
<Zoara327> I got a syntax error
<Zoara327> didnt like "for"
<TJ-> Zoara327: copy paste everything inside the double quotes: " for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done  "
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I tried on xenial amd64, same, just Conf and Inst lines, no URLs.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: is it in a container ?
<Zoara327> worked that time
<Sven_vB> TJ-, nope, on real metal
<Zoara327> didnt give any output, juts took the command
<Zoara327> "just took"
<palayoub> ok
<TJ-> Zoara327: that's perfect, that's what successful commands on Linux generally do
<TJ-> Zoara327: now do "sudo chroot /target" --- at this point you're 'inside' that installed system, not the Installer environment
<Zoara327> done
<TJ-> Zoara327: now let's see if from inside it can get to the network: do "ping paste.ubuntu.com"
<Zoara327> curser also changed to a >
<TJ-> Zoara327: you're now user 'root' inside that install
<Zoara327> So I am actually inside the installed partition, the one that refuses to boot?
<Zoara327> also I pinged it, got no reply output
<TJ-> Zoara327: yes :) and we're hoping to re-install it's boot loader in a few minutes
<Zoara327> which you said was normal
<Zoara327> ok
<TJ-> Zoara327: the ping command should report each ping packet
<TJ-> Zoara327: you should be seeing something similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zn4dSW96mH/
<Zoara327> So what next
<TJ-> Zoara327: the important part we want to see is the "4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss"
<Zoara327> I didnt get a pastebin from that command
<Sven_vB> TJ-, full output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5SqVtCcHxR/
<Zoara327> yeah, nothing pops up from that command
<TJ-> Zoara327: no you wouldn't, I want to confirm that the install can reach the internet, that's why I need you to confirm you see the kind of output I just showed you
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that's the expected output for that command
<Zoara327> Thats what I mean, I dont get any output at all
<Zoara327> just gives me the > sign again
<TJ-> Zoara327: hmmm, that is weird :D
<TJ-> Zoara327: let's carry on I'll just have to do without pastebinit for now and trust you to tell me if something looks wrong or reports a problem
<Zoara327> ok
<Sven_vB> TJ-, so how do I get the URL lines like in https://askubuntu.com/questions/367574/ ?
<TJ-> Zoara327: so now do "mount -a" and don't expect any output - this will mount all required file-systems, the important one being the EFI system partition
<Sven_vB> after the "Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y" there are lines with 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Zoara327> ok, no output
<compdoc> y
<hegemoOn> hello there
<hegemoOn> any incident on offical repo ?
<hegemoOn> unable to proceed to an apt-get update
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> what's the error
<Zoara327> what next
<Cheguacamole> .kloak
<hegemoOn> https://pastebin.com/0Wxqzy7S
<Cheguacamole> .cloak
<compdoc> .choke
<ikonia> hegemoOn: that's not apt-get
<Cheguacamole> sorry it's just that people in #ubuntu-irc were not sure what that message was about cloak
<Cheguacamole> fallen off my log by now
<hegemoOn> <ikonia
<hegemoOn> yes
<Zoara327> drive is mounted
<tomreyn> !cloak > Cheguacamole
<ubottu> Cheguacamole, please see my private message
<TJ-> Sven_vB: drop the "--simulate" you don't need it with "--print-uris"
<glitchd> intersting problem here..
<TJ-> Zoara327: OK, "grub-install /dev/sda"     then if that reports OK, do "update-grub"
<Zoara327> didnt get a reply so I assume it did
<glitchd> any time i open a terminal window, im greeted with this message "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<glitchd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! that solved it. I wish the man page had told me. :/
<Zoara327> ok, both commands went in
<Zoara327> what now
<TJ-> Zoara327: for the "grub-install /dev/sda" you should have seen "Installation finished. No error reported.
<Zoara327> no.
<glitchd> anyone have any clue how to remedy this problem?
<Zoara327> It just went to the next >
<TJ-> Zoara327: right, so we may have discovered a problem
<Cheguacamole> (Thank You he that shall remain nameless)
<Zoara327> nothing popped up saying it worked
<ikonia> glitchd: remove the lock file
<ikonia> glitchd: no big deal
<TJ-> Zoara327: let's investigate, this could be an indicator of why the install failed originally.
<Zoara327> ok
<kostkon> !aptlock | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TJ-> Zoara327: do "exit" -- you're now back in the LiveISO Try Ubuntu environment
<Zoara327> ok, I typed exit and entered it
<Zoara327> it didnt change my curser though
<TJ-> Zoara327: really? try "exit" again
<Zoara327> i tried it
<Zoara327> still getting a > curser
<hegemoOn> ikonia: forget it, i was a little agressive on iptable ! :)
<hegemoOn> thank you
<TJ-> Zoara327: ohhhhh... you're stuck in a command where you haven't closed off some quote marks!!!!
<TJ-> Zoara327: do Ctrl+C
<TJ-> Zoara327: then you should have a regular prompt again
<Zoara327> wait, could that be why I wasnt getting responces
<TJ-> Zoara327: you've got it :D
<glitchd> kostkon, thank you for that, but even after running that command, the problem remains
<Zoara327> I never entered quotation marks into the commands
<TJ-> Zoara327: so let's go back to the top now you've got a shell prompt...
<Zoara327> ok
<Zoara327> so what first
<TJ-> Zoara327: try " ping -c 4 paste.ubuntu.com "  (remember these quote marks " don't get entered - I use them to separate my commentary from the commands you need to run
<kostkon> glitchd, close any related app that is open like synaptic, Ubuntu software, gdebi and or any of the kde, lxde etc. equivalents, and try again
<kostkon> glitchd, or the updater even
<Zoara327> i am getting a response this time
<Zoara327> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 136.975/146.640/151.674/5.701 ms
<Zoara327> So what next
<TJ-> Zoara327: "  mount -a  "
<TJ-> Zoara327: then "  grub-install /dev/sda  " where it should report "Installation finished. No error reported."
<Zoara327> do I need to go root again first
<glitchd> kostkon, nothing is open
<TJ-> Zoara327: you're in the chroot so you are root
<TJ-> Zoara327: do "id"
<Zoara327> mount: only root can use "--all" option
<Zoara327> that what I got
<TJ-> Zoara327: oh, you've fallen outside the chroot then?
<TJ-> Zoara327: what does "id" report ?
<TJ-> does it say "ubuntu'
<kostkon> glitchd, you could just try rebooting that will kill any process that might be keeping access to the lock for itself
<Zoara327> yes
<TJ-> Zoara327: ahhhhh! OK, let's start from the beginning then!!
<TJ-> Zoara327: show us "  pastebinit /proc/mounts  "
<Zoara327> k
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgjRwXrHTP/
<Zoara327> here
<glitchd> kostkon, i have already rebooted several times to no avail of the problem
<TJ-> Zoara327: looks good... ok, NOW we enter the chroot for the installed system with: "   sudo chroot /target  "
<TJ-> Zoara327: now do "id" and you should be 'root' user
<Zoara327> ok, im in root now
<TJ-> Zoara327: yay... do "  mount -a  " (don't expect a response)
<TJ-> Zoara327: now let's try fixing it: "  grub-install /dev/sda  "
<Zoara327> no responce recieved
<TJ-> Zoara327: ... it should report "Installation finished. No error reported."
<Zoara327> its installing
<Zoara327> ok, it worked
<TJ-> Zoara327: at last :)
<TJ-> Zoara327: ok now "  update-grub  "
<kostkon> glitchd, what's the command you are trying to run
<Zoara327> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-36-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<TJ-> Zoara327: then check if you have network with "  ping -c 4 paste.ubuntu.com  "
<glitchd> kostkon, im not running any command. if i simply just open a terminal window,that message is displayed.
<kostkon> glitchd, really?
<Zoara327> it worked that time
<TJ-> Zoara327: great! now do "  pastebinit <(  efibootmgr -v )  "
<glitchd> kostkon, seriously.
<Zoara327> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt install pastebinit
<Zoara327> I thought I installed it already
<TJ-> Zoara327: oh, of course... but no, you're in the /installed/ OS now where it wasn't so do "  apt install pastebinit  "
<Zoara327> or I wouldnt have since I am inside the right os
<TJ-> Zoara327: you installed it on the Live installer environment earlier
<Zoara327> yeah
<TJ-> Zoara327: so: "  pastebinit <(  efibootmgr -v )  "
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2xZQfm8xw3/
<Zoara327> here
<TJ-> Zoara327: well done, this looks perfect:  Boot0000* ubuntu HD(1,GPT,2257a6db-f953-4923-a25c-b59d3584830b,0x800,0x100000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)
<kostkon> glitchd, have you checked your .bashrc and .profile for anything that looks off
<TJ-> Zoara327: you see there's a file path now?
<Zoara327> where am I looking?
<TJ-> Zoara327: OK... we're done... do " exit  " then reboot .. remove the installer USB and your PC should boot
<TJ-> Zoara327: line 4 of the pastebin I just copied in
<Zoara327> what exactly did I just do? lol
<glitchd> kostkon, what exactly am i looking for as far as anything not looking right?
<TJ-> Zoara327: you re-installed GRUB boot loader, which called efibootmgr to add the entry to the firmware menu... I don't know why, but originally that didn't add the file path to the boot loader
<TJ-> Zoara327: but, we're done... exit, reboot, and test
<Zoara327> ok
<kostkon> glitchd, you could pastebin their contents, if you don't mind
<TJ-> glitchd: could it be a script being run from /etc/update-motd.d/ ?
<Zoara327_> Aaaaaannnddd exactly the same thing happens
<glitchd> kostkon, sure give me a second to do this
<TJ-> Zoara327_: it's not booting ?
<Zoara327_> -_-
<Zoara327_> Nope
<Zoara327_> I followed all the steps
<TJ-> Zoara327_: OK, so, we know what the problem is - the PC has a faulty firmware/BIOS. We added the boot menu entry, we proved it was there by reading it with efibootmgr, but the firmware hasn't saved it
<TJ-> Zoara327_: So I think now you need to install the latest BIOS that tomreyn found earlier
<TJ-> Zoara327_: we've seen this issue on several makes of EFI systems where they do not save the boot menu entries over a reboot, or corrupt them
<Zoara327_> Then why would it run Windows 10 but reject this
<TJ-> Zoara327_: buggy firmware... most of these systems are only designed and tested with Windows, so bugs like this are never discovered
<Zoara327_> Would it matter if any of the secure boot config options are on besides secure boot itself
<Zoara327_> I have everything off besides key management which is set to use custom keys and do not clear keys
<Zoara327_> Anyways, how do I install the new bios if I don’t have a Os on it
<glitchd> kostkon, .bashrc - https://pastebin.com/Nct7aMa5   .profile - https://pastebin.com/6u7fkU0N
<kostkon> glitchd, lines 120-122 in .bashrc
<TJ-> Zoara327_: I'm checking on this; I've already found descriptions of this particular issue on several HP pavillion models; I'm seeing if there's a confirmed workaround
<Zoara327_> I saw that too
<Zoara327_> Thank tou
<Zoara327_> “You”
<TJ-> Zoara327_: whilst I'm searching... reboot into the installer ISO and "Try Ubuntu" so we're ready to do something
<glitchd> kostkon, how is that the problem? ive had those in there for a long while already. this all started because i messed up my install yesterday and had to do a repair install. got everything back to how it was except for this one problem.
<glitchd> kostkon, ill comment those lines out and see if it makes a difference
<kostkon> glitchd, try it yeah
<glitchd> kostkon, nope no difference
<kostkon> glitchd, you opened a new terminal first right?
<glitchd> kostkon, its almost like im not in the sudoers group, but i am
<glitchd> kostkon, yes
<glitchd> kostkon, new terminal and the message is still displayed at the top
<Zoara327_> K
<kostkon> glitchd, i can't think of any other culprit but what exactly did you do yesterday
<Zoara327_> So do you still want me to install the newer bio
<Zoara327_> Bios
<christopher_> hi
<TJ-> Zoara327_:  not right now, let's try to get it booting Ubuntu first
<Zoara327_> Ok
<TJ-> Zoara327_: get into the 'Try Ubuntu' session then " sudo apt install pastebinit  " so it's ready to do more diagnostic
<glitchd> kostkon, well yesterday my install crashed hard. was not able to recover it normally. had to do an install on top of the install that was there. and ive gotten almost eveything back to how it was except for this, and my network shares.
<Zoara327_> K
<Zoara327_> Done
<Zoara327> ok
<Zoara327> let me know when u have something
<TJ-> Zoara327: let's get some info: show me " pastebinit <( sudo efibootmgr -v )  "
<TJ-> Zoara327: oh, you'll need to do "  sudo apt install efibootmgr  " first !
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YtxdhyT5cJ/ here
<Nevidimka> hi
<Nevidimka> mens
<Nevidimka> hey
<Nevidimka> are ur here?
<Nevidimka> i'm the first here
<Nevidimka> say something
<kostkon> glitchd, any other config that is being loaded by your terminal app?
<Zoara327> What next
<Nevidimka> lol
<Nevidimka> i communicate with real people, awasome
<glitchd> kostkon, i have no idea, how would i check?
<Nevidimka> e*
<glitchd> Nevidimka, whats your problem dude?
<Nevidimka> i have no problem, for what that chat was created
<TJ-> Zoara327: right, that shows the firmware didn't save the Ubuntu boot path in the menu (line 4 of the pastebin)
<kostkon> glitchd, same things happens when you log into a tty?
<Nevidimka> for guys with problem?
<Flannel> Nevidimka: This is a technical support channel for Ubuntu.  If you're looking for a social channel, we have #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Nevidimka> Thanks, i get it
<glitchd> Nevidimka, this chat is for helping with problems. if you dont have a problem, and youre not here to help, then maybe you shouldnt be here.
<glitchd> kostkon, ill check now
<Nevidimka> sorry for flood, okey
<Flannel> glitchd: relax, no need to be rude.
<TJ-> Zoara327: I think we'll try the 'GRUB pretends to be Windows boot-loader" approach :)
<glitchd> Flannel, that wasnt rude.
<Zoara327> and what does that do
<Zoara327> or how do I do that
<glitchd> Flannel, hes flooding with nonsense.
<TJ-> Zoara327: the 'bug' is that the firmware only accepts boot-loader paths for the Windows boot-loader... anything else is silently thrown away, so we put GRUB in the same path and filename as Windows boot loader would use
<mlody> vcdx/quit
<TJ-> Zoara327: so, let's get started: "  sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /target "
<glitchd> kostkon, yes the same thing happenes when i log into a vt
<kostkon> glitchd, and those lines are still commented out
<TJ-> Zoara327: "   for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done   "
<glitchd> yes they are commented out, but like i said, i doubted those were the problems.
<kostkon> glitchd, you could also cat the global bashrc stupid i know but just for the heck of it cat /etc/bash.bashrc
<Zoara327> ok
<Zoara327> i did the command and nothing happened
<Zoara327> do I need to go root again
<TJ-> Zoara327: if you've done the "for ..." you can now enter the installed system with "  sudo chroot /target  "
<TJ-> Zoara327: at this point "id" should report 'root'
<glitchd> kostkon, bash.basrc - https://pastebin.com/27wt5D9M
<kostkon> glitchd, no workie
<glitchd> https://pastebin.com/Z7wt5D9M
<glitchd> i misread a Z for a 2
<glitchd> other way around actually
<glitchd> put a 2 instead of a Z by mistake
<kostkon> glitchd, and you can run apt etc. just fine
<Zoara327> I have root
<TJ-> kostkon: glitchd have you checked the user's shell is vanilla bash and not something interposing? "getent passwd $USER"
<glitchd> kostkon, yes sudo apt update runs fine, no errors
<TJ-> Zoara327: right, good, now do "  mount -a  "
<Zoara327> mounted
<glitchd> TJ-, i have no idea what youre talking about..
<Zoara327> now what
<TJ-> Zoara327: right, now I need to be sure things are correct before I start you copying/renaming files. show me "  pastebinit <( find /boot/efi -ls )  "
<TJ-> glitchd: if the user's shell is not set to /bin/bash something could be interposed and be running additional scripts in bash's config
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/njDb6Ck8tC/
<Zoara327> here
<TJ-> Zoara327: Now: "  mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot  "
<Zoara327> what next
<Zoara327> k
<glitchd> TJ-, glitchd:x:1000:1000:glitchd,,,:/home/glitchd:/bin/bash
<TJ-> glitchd: that looks fine, good.
<Zoara327> ok, done
<Zoara327> should I expect a responce?
<TJ-> Zoara327: no, these commands are generally quite unless something goes wrong. Now do: "  cp -va /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/    /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/  "
<TJ-> s/quite/quiet/
<Zoara327> ok
<Zoara327> what next, got a bunch of strings of text
<TJ-> Zoara327: that was 'copy' telling you the files it copied
<Zoara327> oh, what did it copy
<TJ-> Zoara327: now we will rename the GRUB boot loader file to use the Windows boot-loader's name
<Zoara327> how do I do that
<TJ-> Zoara327: so: "  mv /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/grubx64.efi     /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi  "
<Zoara327> mv: cannot stat '/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/grubx64.efi': No such file or directory
<TJ-> Zoara327: arghh, that means the copy didn't do what it should have. Show me "  pastebinit <( find /boot/efi -ls  )  "
<Zoara327> this popped up at the bottom of the screen
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wwhmvr3dWh/
<Zoara327> here
<glitchd> anyone else have any idea how to remedy this?
<TJ-> Zoara327: ahhh, my mistake! Let's fix it. "  mv /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ubuntu/*   /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ "
<Zoara327> ok
<TJ-> Zoara327: then do "  rmdir /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ubuntu  "
<TJ-> Zoara327: now this: "  mv /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/grubx64.efi     /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi  "
<Zoara327> done, no responces
<TJ-> Zoara327: that's good... one last command... give me a moment to make sure I have it correct
<Zoara327> ok
<TJ-> Zoara327: do: "   efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L ubuntu   "
<Zoara327> done
<TJ-> Zoara327: before we end I want to check something... I just noticed that your earlier "lsblk" output lists the partitions on sda in a strange order; I want to make sure they're in the correct order, so show me:  "   pastebinit <( parted /dev/sda print )  "
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9XMyYhMTWH/
<Zoara327> here
<TJ-> Zoara327: phew! that's a relief, it's OK !
<Zoara327> so now what
<TJ-> Zoara327: one last command to see what the firmware boot menu looks like: " pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )  "
<TJ-> Zoara327: after this you can "exit" back to the installer, reboot and test
<Zoara327> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5GG5nGwkJh/
<Zoara327> ok
<TJ-> Zoara327: looks good, it now looks like this - Ubuntu pretending to be Windows:  Boot0001* ubuntu HD(1,GPT,2257a6db-f953-4923-a25c-b59d3584830b,0x800,0x100000)/File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)
<TJ-> Zoara327: fingers crossed and try a reboot
<Zoara327> ok, so I can reboot now
<Zoara327> k
<Zoara327_> Nothing
<Zoara327_> Same message
<TJ-> Zoara327_: Does the 'ubuntu' entry show up on the manual boot menu ?
<Zoara327_> Yes
<Zoara327_> It always has
<Zoara327_> But if I hit it it says no os is installed
<TJ-> Zoara327_: if you enter the firmware setup and go to the boot order section are you able to view the entry details, rather than just see it's name?
<Bashing-om> Zoara327_: Are you certain that you are booting in EFI mode vice legacy ?
<Zoara327_> Yes
<TJ-> Zoara327_: right, it says that presumably because the HP EFI is not saving the path to the boot loader
<Zoara327_> in bios now
<Zoara327_> Yeah, nothing categorizes off of ubuntu
<TJ-> Zoara327_: this is obviously a major fault in the HP EFI, we can hope the latest BIOS fixes it, but we still have to figure out how you can upgrade it without windows
<Zoara327_> Well let me think
<Zoara327_> The key is saved in the bios for windows, right?
<Zoara327_> So all I need to do is install windows 10 fresh from a usb and reinstall it onto the computer
<TJ-> Zoara327_: You mean the Microsoft Secure Boot signing certificate ?
<Zoara327_> I mean whatever tells the mobo I have had a activated version of Windows in the past
<Zoara327_> So all I need is to reinstall the os off another usb to get windows back
<TJ-> Zoara327_: hang on!!! I think we might be missing something
<Zoara327_> Yes?!!?!
<TJ-> Zoara327_: I've just read something that made my brain click... usually EFI is 64-bit but some systems have a 32-bit EFI ... if this HP has a 32-bit EFI that would explain why it won't load/accept/boot a 64-bit GRUB
<TJ-> Zoara327_: so... we need to confirm which that HP Pavillion has
<Zoara327_> How can I check this?
<TJ-> Zoara327_: I'm pretty much 99% sure it must be 64-bit because the Ubuntu installer is 64-bit only
<Zoara327_> Yeah, it wouldn’t have even loaded
<TJ-> Zoara327_: which Ubuntu release is the installer, is it 16.04 Xenial ?
<Zoara327_> Yes, I choose the first install option
<Zoara327_> For desktop
<TJ-> Zoara327_: I'm not sure if our very latest ISOs, which are hybrid, might include both 64- and 32- GRUB boot loader
<TJ-> Zoara327_: so latest would be Artful, 17.10
<Zoara327_> No, it was 64 bit only
<Zoara327_> And yeah, that’s what I have
<TJ-> Zoara327_: OK, so NOT that then... shame, that would have been an easy fix!
<Zoara327_> I still have the 32 but install disk of Ubuntu if that might work
<TJ-> No, unfortunately
<Zoara327_> So what’s a solution to this then
<TJ-> Zoara327_: still researching... it's not looking good though, we've tried the most obvious solution that has worked for others
<Zoara327_> That’s very strange
<Zoara327_> So why is it rejecting the os again?
<Zoara327_> Security key, right
<MrHall> Hello, i want execute sudo script on init.d (on boot) someone know how can i do that?
<Zoara327_> So it can only run Windows because it isn’t designed to accept security keys other then windows
<TJ-> Zoara327_: interestingly, the only HP Pavillion that is certified by Ubuntu uses Legacy boot mode, not UEFI! https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201408-15432/
<MeaCulpa> a word of warning, don't try to install kubuntu-desktop on top of unity for the sake of having a look, it's a bad, bad thing lol.  Curiousity killed the cat.
<MrHall> beacause i want change cpu frequency on boot. because my cpu is so hot and i want slow that
<TJ-> Zoara327_: I don't think it's even the security keys, I think it's simply they're hard coded some paths or other details about the Windows boot manager
<Zoara327_> Alright, that sucks
<Zoara327_> Well I guess I’ll just reinstall Windows then
<Zoara327_> Thank you for all the help
<Whiskey> what is tcl-dev path`
<Whiskey> i says i don´t have it when i try to build but apt-get install says i have it
<bparker> I'm trying to figure out if my CPU is a "C2 stepping" because only that one particular model supports VT-d which I want to use. However /proc/cpuinfo only gives stepping information as integers... anyone know how to figure this out?
<TJ-> bparker: install the 'cpuid' tool it reports things like that
<TJ-> !info cpuid | bparker
<ubottu> bparker: cpuid (source: cpuid): tool to dump x86 CPUID information about the CPU(s). In component universe, is optional. Version 20170122-1 (artful), package size 70 kB, installed size 286 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<TJ-> bparker: e.g. an extract with a Cx value you're probably looking for: (simple synth)  = Intel Core 2 Duo (Wolfdale C0/M0)
<Cheguacamole> *wonders if HP and windows conspire like that very often* especially as was trying to buy heaps of ex polytech Dell pcs on the cheap and put linux on them
<JoopSoop> Can anybody give me some advice on how to fix my failing make?
<JoopSoop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FrjRh7xdSS/
<TJ-> Cheguacamole: we see that hard-coded EFI+Windows issue a lot in various forms
<Cheguacamole> whoa, is there a list i can access to check 2nd hand parts before i buy them
<Cheguacamole> oops i guess that was a pm
<TJ-> Cheguacamole: Ubuntu has some lists of certified PCs but there are far too many makes and models to have a comprehensive tested list
<TJ-> Cheguacamole: see here for example https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<bparker> TJ-:   10       (simple synth)  = Intel Core i7-3800/3900 (Sandy Bridge-E C2) / Xeon E5-1600/2600 (Sandy Bridge-E C2/M1), 32nm
<bparker> guess that answers my question
<bparker> thanks
<bparker> I also figured out how to find this info externally, using the /proc/cpuinfo integer
<bparker> you have to find on intel's website a "specification update" PDF
<TJ-> bparker: yeah
<bparker> and it gives a 16-bit stepping ID in hex
<bparker> where the first 4 bits is the integer given by /proc/cpuinfo
<bparker> in my case the reported "7" lines up with the C2 stepping ID
<bparker> so that is further confirmation
<JoopSoop> Can anyone help me fix this compile?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ndczCkDfYt/
<JoopSoop> I messed up the logging the last time I posted
<JoopSoop> this one is fixed
<ikonia> JoopSoop: talk to the software owner
<ikonia> or better still, see if there is a version of the software already built and hosted in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> you also shouldn't be blindly doing things like command && command && command
<ikonia> you really want to see the output before executing the next step
<OerHeks> yeah, up2date since 2013 , https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdisasm >> https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/libd/libdisasm/changelog-0.23-6
<hotfudgemuff> hello
<JoopSoop> @ikonia I did actually contact the developer, he got me further, but I am still not quite there.
<ikonia> JoopSoop: so it's in the repo it would seem, can you not use that
<ikonia> other than that, I suggest working with the developer/support
<JoopSoop> He helped me in the midst of telling me that he no longer supports it
<JoopSoop> in the repo? You mean it can be installed with apt-get or some such?
<JoopSoop> Which repo do you mean?
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdisasm
<ikonia> looks like it's in universe
<ikonia> looks like upstream is dead though
<JoopSoop> I just installed libdisasm a little while ago, or tried to.  It seemed successful.  on what the developer said, I thought that was a dependency for what I am trying to install overall. hydan.
<JoopSoop> Do you think the make error means the install was unsuccessful?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> the make error means it couldn't build the software
<JoopSoop> the make was for hydan.
#ubuntu 2018-03-04
<ikonia> what makes you think the build failed ?
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FrjRh7xdSS/
<ikonia> from that paste
<JoopSoop> That's the wrong one that had only half the output. Here it is when I caught all the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ndczCkDfYt/
<JoopSoop> Did I post the same one twice by mistake?
<ikonia> so if you look at the error, it's basically saying it's referencing something that doesn't exist
<JoopSoop> @ikonia, the "hd_exe_section_is_code" of it?  I am sorry I am a novice.  I couldn't pick out what is significant within this and there is no documentation. the readme says just "type make"
<ikonia> JoopSoop: so we can't support this software for you
<JoopSoop> I thought this was the place to ask such questions
<ikonia> JoopSoop: the guy who maintains it is the guy to help you, if he no longer maintains it and it's unmaintained, you're pretty much screwed
<ikonia> JoopSoop: this is ubuntu support - not 3rd party software build support that is out of support
<OerHeks> if you would get the source from our repo's. i guess it works..
<ikonia> OerHeks: is it in the repos ?
<ikonia> I don't see it
<JoopSoop_> @ikonia  That's disappointing. I'll look for a community that with a broader goal to help solve each others linux/ubuntu problems.
<JoopSoop_> thanks for looking
<ikonia> JoopSoop_: sounds a good move
<OerHeks> for artful https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdisasm/0.23-6
<ikonia> thats the library
<ikonia> not the thing he's actually building
<ikonia> looking at the source the bit you see on the screen is the binding to libdisam
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, hey i am finally back on and i used super disk to get into ubuntu but i don't know how to undo the changes that got install so that ubuntu can be seen as a choose during booting process. i am now in ubuntu the one that crashed during the update
<neox> hi
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: - think'n
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, is their an command i can run to purge all the previous stuff that was being installed while it crashed. also i tried to run update grub and it crashes when it says its loading grubia32 or something like that
<komnmk456> hi
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: What is the real issue that you are facing presently ?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, i can't boot into ubuntu b/c it crashed while it was doing an apt-install update = like when u just tell it to normally update stuff that the system needs to update periodically. so now i don't have the option to boot into ubuntu but i download superdisk2 and was able to have it on a live cd and i can find the ubuntu and boot it but only with the superdisk2. so i want to be able to boot back into it without superdisk2
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, so i just took a look at this real quick: https://journalxtra.com/linux/desktop-recovery/fix-ubuntu-16-10-upgrade-boot-failure/ but the thing is my system didn't crash during an update
<ghostnik11> they said i can run a dpkg –configure -a and that will undo maybe the changes? Bashing-om i don't know but what do u think
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: K; remind me, is this an EFI booting system ?
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, yeah the bootloader uses windows like mbr first i think then i get the grub option of ubuntu? like i don't see it anymore when i press esc key to see if i can boot with ubuntu. well b/4 i had 3 options: 2 options for ubuntu and 1 for android x86. but now i only have one option for ubuntu and 1 for android but when i click ubuntu it seems to just bring me to android so i think its not connected properly
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Uh huh - sounds like the ubuntu link is broken . but I have no EFI experience - off hand I do not know how to repair it .
<ghostnik11> Bashing-om, do you know any site i can go to to read up on how to fix and efi link to let me get to grub?
<songden> hello
<songden> how to install spss v20 in ubuntu?
<ikonia> what is spss ?
<huntington> 123
<kostkon> ikonia, statistical software
<songden> app for statistic
<Bashing-om> ghostnik11: Sorry, again EFI is not on my field of interest - hang loose here and see if others here will pick you up .
<ikonia> is it open source ?
<ikonia> (I've never heard of it)
<songden> it's own IBM
<ikonia> so wouldn't IBM have install instructions for ubuntu ?
<kostkon> ikonia, no, but it's industry standard like matlab for example
<songden> but i need to install
<ikonia> kostkon: right, I get the idea, good reference example
<ikonia> songden: so if it's IBM software, ask them how to install it
<songden> did you know about other software can use present in statistic?
<ikonia> not personally no
<songden> ok
<hfp> Howie69: I think I like xfce4, it's pretty light and super configurable.
<Alabaster> Test
<Alabaster> first time on IRC in a very long time
<Alabaster> can anyone hear me.. heh
<Bashing-om> Alabaster: I read you .
<Alabaster> awesome... I am so out the loop
<Alabaster> I forgot my old friend. IRC. I wonder how humanity has been these last years
<ghostnik11> hey so i need help fixing and efi so that it recognizes the ubuntu partition and i can get back into ubuntu. i have looked up at these steps and want to know if this will help me: https://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi
<Alabaster> So I guess this just means there are not a lot of people really actually in the room
<hfp> Alabaster: hmmmm I see 1500 people in the room
<Bashing-om> Alabaster: irc is still here .. and still supported . speaking of support, you are in a support channel, not a "chat" room .
<Alabaster> Do people still give a hand to noobs this day anymore. I'm pulling my hair out
<hfp> Alabaster: that's what this channel is for. Ask away and if someone can help they'll answer
<electricmilk> Nothing wrong with helping newbs
<electricmilk> We are all newbs to one topic or another
<Alabaster> well I don't want to bother anyone. But yeah. New to Linux again for about ... well decade
<electricmilk> Now when someone comes in a channel with NO etiquette. That is frustrating
<Alabaster> Thanks guys. Sounds like oldschool IRC
<Alabaster> yeah I can assume
<electricmilk> You have to laugh when someone comes in going "HELP ME!!!!!!!!!! SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY ISN"T ANYONE HELPING ME"  But doesn't post a question...and then leaves
<electricmilk> lol
<Alabaster> heh
<Alabaster> yeah lol
<hoho> root@alu:/var/log# lspci -nn | grep -E 'VGA|Display' 09:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Vega [Radeon Vega 8 Mobile] [1002:15dd] (rev c6)
<hoho> any idea how to get that sucker running?  text mode only (sshd, can't even get local console.)
<Alabaster> I just installed Ubuntu as a VM and installed gnome 3 as my GUI Shell
<Alabaster> first stupid question will I break anything or loose permissions if I had changed the user name without the file in the /host folder
<Alabaster> I turned it from linux@vmblahblahc~vmblah to Me@me
<hoho> @Alabaster how did you changed the user name?
<Alabaster> ehhhhh forgot the googling I did... ehhhh
<Kcherman> 1
<Alabaster> i mean if I list my home folder in the terminal everything shows up
<Alabaster> I honestly don't remember the simple lines I put in, I just don't simply remember the basics
<hoho> @Alabaster: usermod just changes the name, home directory stays the same unless you give it -d argument to change the home at the same time. so should be fine if you did it that way.
<Alabaster> I do believe I did usermod -something
<hoho> @Alabaster, sounds like it's fine then.
<Alabaster> yeah its' just /home/linux still
<hoho> amybody know about Ryzen support?  I got a new 2400G, and ssh works great ;-)
<Alabaster> do I need anything after my username@hostname like the "~host" at the end I believe it is
<ghostnik11> so it seems that my efi boot on hdd is not there
<Alabaster> like is me@me fine?
<hoho> @Alabaster ''do I need anything" ... what for?  what are you trying to do?
<Alabaster> or do I need to have me@me~me
<Alabaster> well after installing everything I want to learn how linux works in relation to the open world (Global) communication to others and devices. Learn networking through linux and the like
<Alabaster> first off I tried something as odd sounding as the "write" command with two terminals open and not a damn thing happened
<hoho> @Alabaster:  not specific enough.  What command are you feeding me@me~me to?  What specific action are you hoping to accomplish?
<Alabaster> im just making sure me@me is fine and that I will be able to be found when talking, remoting and learning with others network speaking
<Alabaster> now you see how much a noob I am referring to myself as I assume
<Alabaster> ok all I know is me = username and @me = hostname correct?
<bazhang> Alabaster, what is network speaking, and how is this specific to ubuntu support
<hoho> @Alabaster me = username @ is a separator  me= hostname.
<Alabaster> hoho yeah thats what I thought
<Alabaster> hoho is it fine I have ~name at the end?
<hoho> Anyone know how to get bleeding edge AMD drivers?  xorgs-edgers doesn't seem to be it anymore?
<hoho> @Alabaster:  what is ~name for?
<Alabaster> what is the ~(name) anyway.. for example me@me~someword
<bazhang> Alabaster, did you have some ubuntu support related questions for the channel
<hoho> @Alabaser: I think you're just looking at a shell prompt... it is telling you your username, your hostname, and the (last) directory you are in. It isn't somethng you use to communicate with others.
<Alabaster> originally my vm setup my linux as linux@linux~virtualMachine I believe
<Alabaster> ahhhhh
<bazhang> Alabaster, what version of ubuntu is that
<Alabaster> well I found the write command could communicate to others through command line
<hoho> @Alabaster, you were logged into as user: linux on hostname linux, in /home/virtualMachine... most likely.
<Alabaster> 16.04.04
<Alabaster> it just updated a couple days ago I believe from .3
<bazhang> Alabaster, and what is 'network speaking'
<hoho> AMD drivers anyone?   Ryzen?
<Alabaster> attempting to learn things for basic career needed knowledge
<ghostnik11> can i repair efi boot with this command: dosfsck
<Alabaster> like helping clients with software. Generally speaking per example a friend of mine should or as needed RDPd
<bazhang> Alabaster, then you would need a general networking channel to assist you, unless you have some ubuntu related support issues
<Alabaster> but just in the fun sense to begin with just talking to other people with the "write"command
<ghostnik11> here is a my pastebin of fdisk: https://pastebin.com/JDMutft3
<Alabaster> I'm just making sure first really I didn't screw up anything and my linux can be found or find others
<Alabaster> but I see what your saying. I should find a basic linux channel or linux command chat
<hfp> Alabaster: sounds like you need an online tutorial of sorts
<bazhang> Alabaster, you were thinking about using 'write' in the terminal to chat with others over the internet?
<Alabaster> So I will ask one last terribly dumb question... If anyone uses a Virtual Machine to run Linux where is the real IP address? The one I see in Windows IPconfig or in linux??
<Alabaster> no I just wanted to test if it sent to another terminal as per the YT video I was watching
<vistefan> Hi! How could I disable notification "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it." that appears when i close gnome-terminal? I want it to not appear even if I have running tasks.
<bazhang> Alabaster, that's not even specific to linux
<Alabaster> didn't happen
<Alabaster> Yeah I know. I realize I should be in others learning or re-learning command lines
<ghostnik11> is it normal for the start of your partition to say 0.00? because i ran the parted command and it says my start has 0.00
<bazhang> Alabaster, try #bash , ##networking for such things
<Alabaster> bazhang. Thanks.
<Alabaster> Thanks everyone
<hoho> @ghostnik11:  I usually put the first partition offset from 0, so I would start at 1049kB or something like that.  on a hard disk.
<ghostnik11> hoho, i am trying to fix efi boot so i can boot to ubuntu and my system crashed during an update and now i can't get back into ubuntu so looked a parted command it shows where the partition is and that it has a gpt scheme but i don't know if its correct
<ghostnik11> Hey so i need help b/c my system crashes when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ghostnik11> It shows setting up grub-efi-ia32 and then it freezes when it says installing for i386-efi platform
<vistefan> Guys, could someone give me an answer? I asked but nobody replied.
<tomreyn> vistefan: what did you ask again?
<vistefan> tomreyn: Hi! How could I disable notification "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it." that appears when i close gnome-terminal? I want it to not appear even if I have running tasks.
<tomreyn> oh hmm i've never run into this message, but i dont use gnome temrinal
<tomreyn> let's see what a web search has to say on this
<tomreyn> so "ps T" should show you the processes still running
<tomreyn> vistefan: maybe you always have the same process still running there and this just needs to be fixed?
<tomreyn> this is from https://askubuntu.com/questions/772350/how-to-find-still-running-processes-in-a-terminal
<vistefan> No, no, that's not the trouble. This is more configuration question. I value this message a bit annoying. I use tmux so sometimes it is proper for me to close terminal where tmux is still running. Or e.g. I can use vim and save file, but i don't want to quit vim manually to close the terminal I just want to close whole window. So I want to disable this notification, because I know what i do.
<tomreyn> i see. i guess vim wont be able to remove temp files then but if you're aware of that i guess that works. but i don't know the answer, sorry.
<vistefan> ((
<vistefan> And what term you use?
<tomreyn> xfce4-terminal
<vistefan> i see. Thx for support.
<tomreyn> well, we did not get too far there ;)
<tomreyn> vistefan: try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/499662/how-to-disable-popup-close-this-terminal-when-closing-terminal
<vistefan> tomreyn: i got gconf-editor, but i don't have the node org -> gnome -> terminal -> legacy
<tomreyn> vistefan: try with dconf-editor
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release are yuou using there?
<vistefan> tomreyn: that worked.
<vistefan> I'm on 16.04
<tomreyn> alright
<vistefan> Thank you
<tomreyn> welcome
<hfp> I'm struggling with my network. I have both a WiFi and Ethernet plugged in. But for some reason, Ubuntu will prefer WiFi over Ethernet. My metrics don't match what I set in my network preferences. What gives?
<hoho> Is there another channel to get help with graphics driver installs?  Can't get my new video working.
<iresf> hello everone
<iresf> is it possible to have a dedicated internet access with 1000 nodes ( computers ) that each of  node has different public IP   ?
<jdr> You want 1000 public ips?
<hoho> @iresf: yes. it's called the internet.
<hoho> @resf: is IPv6 OK? would be easiest in that case.  for 1k IPv4 addresses, you likely have to pay.
<hfp> iresf: good luck with IPv4, easy peasy with IPv6
<outoftime_92> Firefox stoped working. First I pressed "Wait" and few minutes later "Force quit". Main proccess killed, all childen are alive. How to kill them?
<outoftime_92> Can't open firefox
<outoftime_92> And I have this $ tail /var/log/syslog http://termbin.com/2dii
<outoftime_92> HobGoblin: it is good channel for help with graphics intall, just required people away
<hfp> outoftime_92: run `pidof firefox`
<hfp> outoftime_92: and ten `kill -9 <pid>` replacing <pid> with every number that pidof gave you
<hfp> it will kill all the zombie firefox processes, then you should be good to re-open firefox
<outoftime_92> hfp: do you know any way to loop through pids except for ...; do ... ; done ?
<outoftime_92> hfp: http://termbin.com/8c4t still have some
<outoftime_92> hfp: checked with ps aux | grep -i firefox
<outoftime_92> hfp: don't know how to extract second row with pids to kill them
<outoftime_92> hfp: second column*
<outoftime_92> hfp: even sudo kill -9 didn't help
<hfp> outoftime_92: you could pipe the output of `pidof firefox` to cut
<hfp> but if you have only 2 processes left, it will probably be faster to type them manually
<hfp> 3 processes*
<hfp> outoftime_92: ^
<outoftime_92> hfp: http://termbin.com/bez3
<hfp> outoftime_92: you have only 3 pids to kill, why don't you do it manually? it's much faster than debugging your for loop IMHO
<hfp> and I think your issue is that $pid is the whole list of pids
<hfp> you could echo them instead to see if you get one iteration or three
<outoftime_92> 3 in a row
<outoftime_92> hfp: 3 rows I mean
<hfp> heh idk then... what happens if you `sudo kill -9 20758`? Does that kill it?
<outoftime_92> hfp: nope
<hfp> sorry, idk then. you could try `ps axfu` to see what the parent process is and see if you can kill it instead
<outoftime_92> found this in my dmesg http://termbin.com/n94t
<outoftime_92> hfp: http://termbin.com/ai1k
<hfp> if you grep through ps axfu, it won't help you. the point is to see the parent of the firefox processes so you can kill the parent instead
<outoftime_92> hfp: sbin/upstart --user parent
<outoftime_92> hfp: sbin/upstart --user
<outoftime_92> hfp: I'm not sure is it good idea to kill this process
<hfp> hfp: yeah probably not
<hfp> outoftime_92: ^
<kksafak> my wireless card doesn't work on ASPIRE ONE 725
<hfp> outoftime_92: what if you restarted the machine, that should take care of it
<outoftime_92> hfp: I know, but it is now a acceptable solution
<kksafak> my wireless card doesn't work on ASPIRE ONE 725 after install xubuntu 17. i have the BCM943228HMGB brodcom wireless card
<outoftime_92> hfp: not acceptable
<outoftime_92> kksafak: check hard and soft block
<hfp> outoftime_92: sorry then, I don't have any other ideas
<outoftime_92> hfp: I can not reboot my dev machine everytime I set up my working anvironment and something goes wrong
<kksafak_> what is hard and soft block?
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: I'm not very helpfull right now, I can't start browser (: Google for "wifi hard and soft block"
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: dont' forget prefix "ubuntu"
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: maybe you have smartphone or some other internet access
<kksafak_> yes i have a smartphone and i can connect wired on netbook
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: visit ubuntu help page with tutorial how to set up wifi manually
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: and report on which step faulty happens
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: P.S. maybe you will find archlinux wiki very handy (I do)
<kksafak_> #outoftime_92 is archlinux helpful to me? i have xubuntu 17
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: manual wifi setup is common for almost every distro
<kksafak_> thank you very much... @outoftime_92
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: in ubuntu you just have to turn off net service
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: network-manager I suppose
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: if nobody responds, than they are away and can't help you, you will help a lot with report on which step of manual wifi setup you have an eror. So you will ask more precise question.
<outoftime_92> kksafak_: dont' forget to report and ask your question again one in a while
<kksafak_> thank you, i understandü
<outoftime_92> How to kill zombie processed under /sbin/upstart --user ?
<pengwens> outoftime_92: reboot
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process .
<outoftime_92> pengwens: It is not an acceptable solution. I can not afford rebooting dev maching with few booted project every time firefox wants to f**k my brain
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: how should I do it if firefox didn't launch?
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: Terminal will not care if the target is active .  ps aux | grep 'Z'  to find the zombies .
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/2j8c
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: read the Askubuntu link .. ya want to work next with 'pstree' .
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: 'to kill zombie proc you need to kill it's parent' parent is "/sbin/upstart --user"
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: is it good idea to kill it?
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: Depends on what pstree reports .
<iresf> if  i use ipv6 but a website disable  it  then is it possible to access it  ?
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: ptree shows same tree as ps auxf does?
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: Do not know .
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/x9in do yo know what this dmesg means?
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: look'n .
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: "general protection fault:" I'd be running a file system check . What is the file system ?
<outoftime_92> Bashing-om: what?
<Bashing-om> outoftime_92: System says it needs help .
<jairosuse> hello
<jairosuse> hello
<conan_> Hey guys, whoz in NYC and up for a strip club?
<conan_> I invite
<lotuspsychje> conan_: only ubuntu support here
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: only Ubuntu strip club?
<conan_> do you have a good channel to advise?
<lotuspsychje> outoftime_92: plz dont feed
<lotuspsychje> !alis | conan_ find channels
<ubottu> conan_ find channels: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<outoftime_92> lotuspsychje: do not judge strict, I have really bad mood, need relax a bit..
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | outoftime_92 i dont judge
<ubottu> outoftime_92 i dont judge: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<conan_> Okay okay
<conan_> thx
<ConsoleFx> Hello!
<ConsoleFx> I am having a very annoying issue with my wireless connectivity
<ConsoleFx> All of a sudden I am unable to connect through my USB wireless dongle
<ConsoleFx> I am sure I didnt perform any stupid installation which would screw up my networks or wireless
<ConsoleFx> all of a sudden it shows "Device not ready"
<rroethof> pfff
<rroethof> just installed few vps'es.. no networking..
<rroethof> something with an idiot decided to go and do 'netplan'
<ConsoleFx> I tried $sudo rflist unlock all, but still no luck. I verified the file networkmanager.state and all parameters are set to True only. Nothing is false.
<rroethof> what fool decided to switch a perfectly working /etc/network/interfaces with that yaml crap netplan thing?
<ConsoleFx> Any helps!
<MeaCulpa> ConsoleFx does it show in your file manager as mounted?
<ConsoleFx> Hey MeaCulpa
<ConsoleFx> hello! :)
<MeaCulpa> how you doing
<MeaCulpa> I"m just having a stab in the dark
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, it feels like this ubuntu is not sparing me a day lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
<ConsoleFx> all weird issues
<MeaCulpa> but it's something to do huh
<ConsoleFx> btw i formatted it to 16.04 now
<ConsoleFx> couldnt handle 17.10 anymore
<MeaCulpa> good plan, are you happier with it?
<ConsoleFx> ofcourse but this issue of wireless is driving me nuts
<ConsoleFx> since yesterday
<ConsoleFx> this never happened to before
<ConsoleFx> to me before**
<MeaCulpa> I tried installing kubuntu desktop today with no joy, I figure if somethings working leave it be hehe
<MeaCulpa> must be a way around it
<ConsoleFx> hmmm
<MeaCulpa> check and see if it's mounted in your file manager
<ConsoleFx> something is blocking the wireless driver I feel
<ConsoleFx> mounted?? meaning
<ConsoleFx> u mean the USB dongle as a USB drive?
<MeaCulpa> meaning it should appear under +other
<rroethof> hmm feel like dropping Ubuntu altogether.. why the frack replace /etc/network/interfaces with crappy yaml bullshit
<MeaCulpa> yeah I think it should be mounted, like a disk
<ConsoleFx> nope
<MeaCulpa> hmmm
<ConsoleFx> basically it doesnt mount
<ConsoleFx> however i could see in dmesg that its plugged-in
<MeaCulpa> what happens when you plug it in with system running?
<ConsoleFx> but it says "Link is not ready"
<MeaCulpa> any notifications?
<ConsoleFx> zero
<MeaCulpa> let me try plugging one into mine
<MeaCulpa> brb
<ConsoleFx> Only in the notification panel, it says Wi-Fi Networks<lf>device not ready
<MeaCulpa> hmm mine notifies that a network connection is established when plugged in
<MeaCulpa> maybe an issue with the dongle
<MeaCulpa> can you try it in something else
<ConsoleFx> it works fine on my dual boot win7 though
<ConsoleFx> in the same usb port
<MeaCulpa> maybe take a look in network settings
<ConsoleFx> nothing significant
<ConsoleFx> all looks normal
<ConsoleFx> i have no idea wtf happened :s
<ConsoleFx> this is indeed annoying
<MeaCulpa> if you go into system setting then network it should come up under the wired tab where there is an on/off switch
<MeaCulpa> open your network setting and watch as you plug it in
<ConsoleFx> link detected: no
<MeaCulpa> hang on at tic consolefx
<MeaCulpa> I turned mine off while I was messing with it now I cant get it back and I think there in lies the clue
<ConsoleFx> oops
<ConsoleFx> !!
<MeaCulpa> just as well I never use it
<ConsoleFx> hmm
<ConsoleFx> so there is no way I can reset my complete wireless settings to defaults?
<ConsoleFx> just in-case
<MeaCulpa> wait up it took a few minutes now it's appeared
<MeaCulpa> maybe give it some time to wake up
<MeaCulpa> do you have any other ports to try?
<MeaCulpa> well it's all happening automagically for me
<MeaCulpa> try banging it lol
<MeaCulpa> maybe a reboot???
<MeaCulpa> are you on that machine now?
<ConsoleFx> nope.. i had a spare laptop
<ConsoleFx> its on by my side though
<MeaCulpa> well try rebooting then plug in again
<ConsoleFx> the dmesg shows link is not ready
<MeaCulpa> or boot with it plugged in
<ConsoleFx> tried many times :(
<ConsoleFx> no luck buddy
<MeaCulpa> I can imagine
<ConsoleFx> :(
<ConsoleFx> it freaks me out when i think of reinstalling again
<MeaCulpa> no don't do that
<ConsoleFx> i m sure there is a minor problem which is not showing any hints now
<ConsoleFx> once that small stuff is fixed, it should start working
<ConsoleFx> because the same works fine with win7 flawless
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx MeaCulpa easy on the enter button, try to focus on the actual issue?
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje, okay :)
<lotuspsychje> ConsoleFx: wifi chipset? driver loaded? kernel version?
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje, yep.. the USB is recognizing
<ConsoleFx> can confirm through lsusb
<ConsoleFx> lotuspsychje, all it says, device not ready in the top right corner notification panel
<MeaCulpa> all I can find is to shutdown unplug all other network connections and try rebooting
<MeaCulpa> there are a few articles about this sort of thing, I guess you read them?
<ConsoleFx> MeaCulpa, I rebooted couple of times though inserting//plugging out the usb
<ConsoleFx> no luck so far
<ConsoleFx> yeah
<ConsoleFx> went through few articles though
<ConsoleFx> some says you need to modify NetworkManager.state file to true
<ConsoleFx> verified my configs and all are set to true only
<MeaCulpa> Sorry I can't help and that /etc/default/tlp file doesn't exist on my machine
<MeaCulpa> does it exist on yours?
<ConsoleFx> nope
<MeaCulpa> you're reading the same stuff then
<MeaCulpa> hmmm
<MeaCulpa> so many things are tuned to work on doze and nothing else
<MeaCulpa> may I ask what make dongle?
<MeaCulpa> mine is a huawei
<MeaCulpa> I'll plug in and see if the file appears brb
<ConsoleFx> tp-link
<MeaCulpa> are you here ConsoleFx
<ConsoleFx> ye
<MeaCulpa> try installing network-manager
<MeaCulpa> I see its name mentioned in my syslog when I plug and unplug my dongle
<MeaCulpa> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<MeaCulpa> supposed to be for VPN
<ConsoleFx> alredy installed
<MeaCulpa> dang
<ConsoleFx> hehe
<MeaCulpa> I suspect the dongle, here try mine
<ConsoleFx> i think "may be" the dongle firmware is screwed
<MeaCulpa> could be a bill gates thing
<MeaCulpa> I have to go sorry
<ConsoleFx> np
<skishore86> how to install intrusion detection software on Ubuntu 16.04
<skishore86> help please
<Javabean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<skishore86> ok thank you\
<MeaCulpa> Consolefx are you here?
<guiverc> skishore86, the only such software I've installed is tripwire; but it was too long ago for me to be willing to advise.  as i recall it was only a `apt-get install` but setup required more.  have you looked for articles?
<guiverc> (articles on your options - not just tripwire)
<skishore86> @guiverc I have followed this link.. https://blog.rapid7.com/2017/01/11/how-to-install-snort-nids-on-ubuntu-linux/
<skishore86> @guiverc but it is not working
<guiverc> (just looked; tarball..)  - what issues/error did you have?
<skishore86> guiverc, this link is not working wget https://www.snort.org/downloads/snort/snort-2.9.8.3.tar.gz
<skishore86> guiverc, page not found!
<guiverc> yeah I just tried - 404 too, so I'll open in a browser & peek..
<skishore86> guiverc, I have tried even in browser
<skishore86> guiverc, same issue
<guiverc>   try wget https://www.snort.org/downloads/snort/daq-2.0.6.tar.gz
<skishore86> guiverc, thats different url..
<guiverc> or better wget https://www.snort.org/downloads/snort/snort-2.9.11.1.tar.gz  (the version you wanted)
<guiverc> yeah - b/c of 404, I browsed up until I got no error then looked in browser
<guiverc> https://www.snort.org/
<skishore86> guiverc, got it... will try it now..
<stoopkid> hi so, on an ubuntu 14.04 machine i had a usb drive, /dev/sdc, and a hard-drive /dev/sdb, and i copied the ubuntu 16.04 iso from the usb to the hard-drive with `dd bs=4M if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb oflag=sync`, and an lsblk on /dev/sdb shows two partitions sdb1, 1.4G, and sdb2, 2.3M, but i'm seeing that /dev/sdb1 has no FSTYPE while /dev/sdc1 has iso9660
<guiverc> stoopkid, yeah - what did you expect?  (you dd'd a iso
<guiverc> iso's are for writing to dvd, or usb for booting & installing.
<guiverc> sorry - hold on.  i think i err'd
<stoopkid> so i can't dd the iso to the hard-drive and then boot into the install with that hard-drive?
<guiverc> sorry I had a look at a usb-install-media; two parts one 2.3Mb & other 1.5gb (ubuntu 16.04.3 I think)
<siva_machina> You need to boot it from an external medium. Then use that to install to your Hard drive.
<stoopkid> that's what lsblk is showing, yea
<guiverc> nope - it's for booting, so you can TRY ubuntu and INSTALL to another usb/hdd/....
<guiverc> technically you may be able to boot & install from your hdd, but it'll be to another device (or partition with some work...)   I'd just re-write to a usb-thumb-drive
<stoopkid> well i've got it on the thumb-drive but this computer doesn't seem to support usb booting
<maryo> I would like to customize live image of ubuntu by installing certain packages. What is the recommended way to do this?
<siva_machina> stoopkid Do you have a blank dvd?
<stoopkid> nope
<guiverc> stoopkid, how old is it? (your machine)  you have to make changes to boot-order within bios first, though for most dell/hp/.. you can press <f9> (or another key) @ boot to pull up an option (though this can be disabled by bios)
<guiverc> the <f9/f12/..> key is easily missed; modern hardware is pretty quick...
<stoopkid> i open up bios, it lets me set boot priority, there's an hdd subgroup, that has it's own priority list, that shows the hard-drives and the usb, it says press + to move an option up, - to move it down, but, doesn't seem to change anything, and i can't find any options in the bios where changing this would've been disabled or something
<stoopkid> i.e. when i press + or - the options don't move in the priority list, screen just flickers a bit and the priority stays the same
<guiverc> stoopkid, yeah changing bios can be a pain (we don't do it enough to remember anything), but you need usb to be higher. also note some machines can only boot USB device when there is only one usb installed  (esp. older hardware)
<guiverc> did you see a 'secure boot' option?
<stoopkid> so hrm, what if i remove /dev/sda physically, so that the usb is the only thing in the boot priority, and then put it back in after its already booted from usb?
<guiverc> nope - with the hdd removed; you'll likely be unable to install to hdd (unless your hardware supports hotswap)
<stoopkid> i think secureboot is uefi right?
<guiverc> yep
<siva_machina> You eould most likely end up with ane
<siva_machina> an ecpebdivr door stop
<stoopkid> i think this is bios
<stoopkid> no /sys/firmware/efi
<stoopkid> (if that's a proper way to check for that?)
<guiverc> stoopkid, sorry my knowledge of uefi is limited.   i'd hope your fix is in bios. what age & make is the machine?
<stoopkid> `lshw` shows hp pavilion 061, motherboard asustek nagami2 (version 2), firmware BIOS phoenix technologies version 3.07, date 04/13/2006
<skishore86> logoff
<guiverc> stoopkid, i'm trying to get into bios in an inspiron (spel?) to see if i can find any clues on bios..
<stoopkid> i can pull open the bios and take pics of each screen if that'll help, i really didn't see anything at all that looked like it had anything to do with it though, besides for that hdd group priority list
<guiverc> stoopkid, nope (its dell anyway), also looked at sony (more modern) and see reference to 'external' drives (enable/disable) but I'm not sure you'll see that in yours
<guiverc> stoopkid, thanks, i'll look online for now (i gotta go very soon anyway)
<Arronicus> Couple quick questions if anyone has a moment;
<guiverc> stoopkid, this may help https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c00364979  (may not apply to yours though)
<Arronicus> I'm looking to install linux on my ARM processor chromebook, does anyone know of any lightweight linux distros right now that are compatible? Was wondering if lubuntu or xubuntu might work? Also, a lot of the guides say that you need a usb mouse. Is that a requirement, or will my touchpad work fine?
<guiverc> stoopkid, i'd suggest trying searching online for abit; i used `phoenix bios hp setting usb to boot` & got quite a few pages; hopefully one will look like yours.
<guiverc> (ps: i don't use oogle - use whatever you feel is appropriate esp. search terms)
<stoopkid> why don't you use google? just curious
<stoopkid> i saw an F10 option to supposedly get into some system recovery menu, but i'm guessing this was a probably a best buy machine made to be packaged with windows and that was a windows system recovery; when i press F10 i just end up in ubuntu, which is kind of funny/ironic i'm right about the windows thing heh
<stoopkid> if** i'm right
<guiverc> ((privacy; i do in one browser.. they see enough of me thru other services...))
<stoopkid> ah
<stoopkid> yea i guess they are privy to quite a bit of metadata, asymmetrically
<guiverc> i suspect yep: f10 would boots a set partition (recovery does that on sony thing here) for recovery
<guiverc> stoopkid, i gotta go sorry (dinner elsewhere) - maybe others can help...
<stoopkid> np thanks for the help
<stoopkid> who knows i may still be here trying to figure it out when you return XD
<guiverc> :)
<maryo> Just looking for some guidance in customizing live image of ubuntu by installing certain packages which is needed for us. What is the recommended way to do this?
<stoopkid> so, what's different between booting installation from a usb and booting installation from an iso dd'd onto a hard-drive, like, is there something equivalent you could put on a hard-drive?
<davidisko> hi there. what the hell the predictable network interface names a bull<>it is? everytime i add/remove some pcie device it renames my ethernet interface and then my /etc/network/interfaces is useless and the machines boots with no internet connection. any ideas?
<davidisko> z
<bolvary> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Windows dual, and after updating my Windows yesterday I can no longer login to Windows 10. In Ubuntu I have installed boot-repair and now it gives me the minimal bash-like line editing
<bolvary> Please advise how to proceed.
<cfhowlett> first fix windows with the windows fix tools.  then reinstall grub on the ubuntu side
<cfhowlett> !grub | bolvary
<ubottu> bolvary: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bolvary> I have already did update-grub, and since I cannot log into Windows I do not know how to use its fix tools.
<cfhowlett> ask ##windows for windows support
<bolvary> thanks, i will
<cfhowlett> and "update grub" is NOT reinstall gurb
<outoftime_92> I have started memtest+ 5.01 and runned it 2 passes. I have 7 error about single Failing Address. Is there a way to block access to that memory?
<outoftime_92> One more question is: how to determine which of 3 slots have an error by an address?
<bolvary> cfhowlett thanks for the clarification
<SegFault1> 14.04 repository purged or what? 'apt update && apt upgrade' is throwing me a bunch of 404s.
<Vic2> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.5 and had something wierd happen ... it appears that wine has disappeared from the PC.  So, I installed the wine 3.0 from the winehq web site.  It did not run my application so I uninstalled it and am now trying to reinstall Wine from the software center but encounter this error ...  unmet dependencies: wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Vic2>          Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4) but it is a virtual package
<Vic2> how do I need to proceed?
<outoftime_92> Vic2: reask your questions once in a while
<outoftime_92> Vic2: also try to join wine channel, maybe they will help you faster
<Vic2> outoftime ty, i resolved that issue on my own, but am going to the wine channel to help with another wine specific issue ... what is their channel?
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> I need some help
<easyOnMe> as I encounter some issues with my ubuntu when I opened my laptop just now
<easyOnMe> I am no longer seeing the minimize, close and maximize buttons of the my nautilus
<easyOnMe> also the desktop the bar above that shows the wifi icons and other stuff does not show up
<Vic2> ty ubottu
<Vic2> ubottu is a bot no?
<ubottu> Vic2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vic2> lol
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<Vic2> ok unintelligent one!
<easyOnMe> I need some help
<easyOnMe> as I encounter some issues with my ubuntu when I opened my laptop just now
<easyOnMe> I am no longer seeing the minimize, close and maximize buttons of the my nautilus
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, logout.  login.  should fix it.  if not, reboot.
<easyOnMe> I have been doing that but to no avail
<easyOnMe> I even reinstalled the nautilus but nothing happens
<easyOnMe> also my desktop bar that should appear on the left is no longer around
<cfhowlett> check your display resolution settings.
<easyOnMe> usually it shows whenever I completed my log in
<easyOnMe> what about the resolution settings
<easyOnMe> what should I do or adjust
<cfhowlett> wrong settings = wrong display.
<easyOnMe> aslo the windows I cannot do any movement using my mouse
<cfhowlett> you should be set at your screens native resoution, but experiment
<easyOnMe> but usually the windows of the nautilus will show the close, maximize and minimize icons right
<TJ-> easyOnMe: check the $HOME/.xsession-errors log file for clues
<easyOnMe> but now each nautilus window I opened it does not show it
<easyOnMe> how do I check the /.xsession-errors log file
<himvish997> himvish997
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe    less ~/.xsession-errors
<easyOnMe> it did not show anything
<easyOnMe> also the top most bars for each nautilus windows does not appear
<outoftime_92> TJ-: Hello. Can you advice to read something about Ubuntu/Linux administration ?
<MonkeyDust> outoftime_92  https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/12/50-unix-linux-sysadmin-tutorials/
<MonkeyDust> (2010)
<TJ-> outoftime_92: something like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<TJ-> outoftime_92: ha! just found your email :D
<easyOnMe> guys any other advice about the problem I encounter
<easyOnMe> tried adjusting the appearance setting to no avail
<easyOnMe> I just did not remember adjusting any display settings
<TJ-> easyOnMe: it sounds like the desktop environment manager thing (I forget it's name!!) has crashed, but I can't remember the steps for trying to restart it
<easyOnMe> I will be right back
<easyOnMe> I found something and I am just going to try it by logging out and logging in
<easyOnMe> see you later again guys
<outoftime_92> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'll save it
<outoftime_92> TJ-: check your mail time to time, it is your launchpad public mail. Maybe somebody will write you (:
<outoftime_92> TJ-: I think your link is a good start for solving issues related to desktop version.
<TJ-> outoftime_92: I do, but I have about 80 different mailing lists and each has it's own email folder, so I only check some once or twice a week
<conego> r
<conego> rf
<conego> e
<conego> r
<ikonia> conego: please stop
<conego> fr
<conego> fvtb
<ikonia> conego: please stop
<hate-teen> Hello World !
<stoopkid> so if i have the ubuntu installation iso stored on a drive, is there any way to run it to install ubuntu onto that drive without going through external media like flash drives or secondary hard-drives or cd/dvds etc?
<ikonia> stoopkid: you can, but it's reasonably tricky to setup
<cfhowlett> why not do a normal installation?
<ikonia> you'll find it a lot easier to just burn to DVD/USB
<gordonjcp> USB, at that
<gordonjcp> do you even get DVD drives now?
<stoopkid> well, i don't have any cd/dvd's and this particular machine won't usb boot
<ikonia> a quick click on amazon will remove that problem in less than 24 hours
<TJ-> stoopkid: if the system has plenty of RAM it's possible to 'move' the ISO image into tmpfs so the media can be written to
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<brci> join #javafx
<brci> how does this work
<denixx|h2> Hi all!
<stoopkid> TJ-: sorry got pulled away
<stoopkid> what's plenty? i've got 2G
<TJ-> stoopkid: 2G is not enough :)  ... there needs to be enough RAM to both run the installer OS as normal and use some as a RAM-disk which needs to be the size of the ISO file
<stoopkid> how much memory does the installer typically use? looks like booting directly into root shell with recovery mode takes ~106M leaving 1.8G free, i notice ubuntu iso is ~1.5G, i guess that would leave ~3G free in my probably naive theories?
<stoopkid> sorry ~.3G
<stoopkid> do you have a link that explains how to do this tmpfs method? i'd be curious to see how it works even if i can't actually do it with this machine with the amount of RAM i've got in it
<TJ-> stoopkid: I don't; It's a method I developed myself to find out if it was possible due to a few people asking the question
<stoopkid> so would be what's called creating a 'ramdisk' for the iso? and then some how jumping into executing it?
<stoopkid> so this would*
<Vic2> Back again with my Wine issue ..... I am looking in the history of the software center more closely ... it appears that I did updates at 10:00 and then at 10:05 wine and ocl-icd-lobopencl1 were removed .... the ocl... was one of the things I had to reinstall to reinstall Wine 1.6. ... so maybe some other update was incompatible with Wine and that caused Wine to be removed?
<aka> i have a problem with audio drive for a asus eeepc 1005px. Is not working in Bodhi linux and i don-t know what to o anymore after i google it all over for help.
<aka> Does someone knows what to do? pleas help me!
<guiverc> Bodhi is not Ubuntu, thus off-topic for this room. Audio works fine on my eeepc with lubuntu though
<guiverc> sorry aka i don't know what room is more appropriate for you.  if this were askubuntu i'd direct you to se's unix & linux q&a site.
<aka> i know that is based on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> aka  and ubuntu is based on debian
<Vic2> aka - https://discordapp.com/invite/Qrn4rsP
<aka> vic2 - i am alone there
<Vic2> Well it is very early on a Sunday morning in the US and EU ... so maybe wait a few hours?
<guiverc> while not a IRC site; if you're willing to use a question-answer site; maybe https://unix.stackexchange.com
<Vic2> Which version of Wine is in the repository for 16.04?
<guiverc> Vic2, 1.6.2 according to my reading of https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine
<Vic2> ty, so same as in 14.04 .... which makes me wonder why I am having this problem and yet it seems to be limited in scope?
<ikonia> limited in scope ?
<Vic2> I have not seen others complain that wine is suddenly broken after updates 10 days ago ...
<ikonia> in what way is wine broken, generally or for one application,
<Vic2> I cannot say if generally or one app as I only run one app with wine.
<ikonia> so you understand that wine is not a "solution"
<ikonia> in that it will work/break as application around it change, and as the applications it allows to work change
<ikonia> eg: wine could work fine for 10 years for one game, they change the protocol the game uses to talk to the game server, wine crashes
<ikonia> nothing to do with wine updates or anything like that,
<Vic2> seemingly so but there have been no changes in the app in this time period.
<ikonia> so if you use wine to get you out of a problem, thats great, but if you depend on wine as solution, I personally think you'll be dissapointed
<ikonia> Vic2: there may have been changes around it, ubuntu, wine, the app - 3 core things that can impact wine's ability to function
<ikonia> and it's 1 app, it maybe working fine for everyone else with other apps
<dc> how do I uninstall software I install offline. I installed sublime using this link http://docs.sublimetext.info/en/latest/getting_started/install.html. I would like to use ppa instead, how do I remove sublime?
<ikonia> undo what you did
<ikonia> it's that simple if you have instructions that say "do this" work them backwards
<dc> okay. so I need to delete sublime folder in /opt and sublime.desktop. How do I undo symbolic linking?
<dc> I used this command earlier sudo ln -s /opt/Sublime\ Text\ 3/sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime
<ikonia> just remove the symbolic links
<ikonia> they are just files from your perspective
<Vic2> 0009:err:wgl:init_opengl Failed to load libGL: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Vic2> 0009:err:wgl:init_opengl OpenGL support is disabled.
<Vic2> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x55db83 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<Vic2> Is there anything useful in that? a dependency that perhaps someone notices that I am missing? anything?
<ikonia> you can see it failing to load the libgl library
<ikonia> so thats something I'd work on fixing
<Vic2> ok, so what would the package be containing that library?  This is where I start to not have much of a clue.  I can certainly reinstall libraries, but do not know what to install to install them ....
<ikonia> depends on your video card setup,
<ikonia> looks like it's in the mesa package
<ikonia> also the nvidia package
<ikonia> (if you're using nvidia)
<Vic2> Intel Q45/43 ?
<multifractal> If I wanted to format my laptop with SSD drive prior to giving it to someone else, how can I semi-securely erase the data? Could I go to a live Ubuntu installer environment, and do something like `dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda`?
<ikonia> ?
<Vic2> That is what overview says concerning the graphics ... Intel Q45/43
<Kon-> multifractal, just reformat all your partitions with a different filesystem from the one used
<Kon-> You don't even really need to go that far, but you can if you're paranoid
<multifractal> Kon- interesting, wht's the rationale?
<Kon-> Data can sometimes be recovered if the partition is wiped but nothing has written over it
<multifractal> Just so that off-the-shelf recovery tools will struggle to recover the data. I'm not intending to hide my tracks from James Bond type attackers.
<frostschutz> multifractal, with SSD you can erase all data in an eyeblink using blkdiscard /dev/deleteme (full TRIM entire device)
<frostschutz> multifractal, still, overwriting with random data (shred -v -n 1) is the most lethal option, but it's a waste of write cycles if you're going to keep using that SSD anyhow
<Voje> Hello. Using a fully updated 17.10, i have for the last year had issues with avahi-daemon crashing on a regular basis. Most often on the eduroam web on my uni. Any tips?
<brainwash> Voje: maybe just disabling it
<Voje> brainwash: So it's unnecessary? If not, why does Ubuntu include a component that regularly crashes? :S
<ikonia> it doesn't crash on a regular basis for everyone
<ikonia> that's why
<Voje> ikonia: Still. If it's not a necessary component, vanilla, lts ubuntu should not include a component with those issues. Google is full of it.
<ikonia> it doesn't have issues
<ikonia> it's not necessary - it's there to help, which it does for the majority
<Voje> My impression from google searches is not that my issues are isolated.
<ikonia> you can google any bit of software and you'll find people raising issues
<ikonia> some genuine, some user error,
<brainwash> you could read through bug reports like this one bug 1638345
<ubottu> bug 1638345 in avahi (Ubuntu) "avahi-daemon crashes multiple times an hour" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638345
<ikonia> no-one writes google posts saying "this is stable software" so of course a google search will pull up bug reports first
<Voje> When the tip solution i get is that i should disable it, it does not seem like a core, stable component.
<Voje> But ok, I'm not trying to cause a ruckus :D
<Voje> I'll just diasble it
<ikonia> one person saying "disable it if you don't need it" is does not make it a core stable component does it
<ikonia> if I say "install 2 versions of it" does that make it mega stable so you should install 2 copies, no it doesn't
<ikonia> one person making a quick suggestion does not make this unstable
<Voje> Do you even understand core component?
<Voje> Do you have any better tips for me then?
<Voje> To solve my issues with that core component?
<brainwash> you can help to debug the issue
<Voje> I don't have the skills to do this on my own, but with guidence, yes
<ikonia> Voje: yes, I do
<ikonia> I understand core component
<Voje> ikonia: I'm listening
<ikonia> clearly you're not
<Voje> lol
<janleva> hi
<Noxturnix-PC> hello
<ikonia> as you're just mouthing off about how unstable it is
<Voje> Come on now, help me
<Voje> and not just slander
<ikonia> Voje: I think someone else should help you,
<Voje> lol!
<ikonia> no one is slandering you
<Noxturnix-PC> what's the problem?
<Voje> Avahi-daemon crashes on a regular basis, and I'm starting to get annoyed of it.
<janleva> hello
<Voje> Most often it happens on the eduroam web on my uni, but now it started happening at home as well
<Voje> the best tip i've gotten is to disable it
<Voje> And that seems like the best tip I'll get... Thanks brainwash!
<Sven_vB> Voje, if you don't need avahi, it's probably a good idea to disable it.
<Sven_vB> eduroam doesn't sound like a network where you'd usually announce service availability to other machines in the network,
<Sven_vB> Voje, LTS should still include it because avahi can be very helpful in private networks, e.g. for automatically discovering available printers.
<Sven_vB> Voje, for more detailed analysis, we'd need more info about the crashes, like error and log messages.
<Voje> Sven_vB: Good answers, ty.
<Voje> Sven_vB: I have an error open though
<Voje> Always send reports, and have dnone so for a year.
<Sven_vB> yeah I know, free spare time of qualified technicians is sparse.
<Voje> I can understand that
<Voje> Sven_vB: Care to guide some, or should i just disable it and go on my way? :)
<Sven_vB> Voje, I'll have a look at the error messages if you like.
<Voje> Sven_vB: How can i share it? I have the dialouge window up, but maybe it creates a log file as well?
<Voje> Sven_vB: Did some digging and found this repetition in syslog. Is this something? https://pastebin.com/8q7SsSQU
<TJ-> Voje: ouch! "Out of memory, aborting ..."
<Voje> I see that, but right after startup?
<TJ-> Debian bug here https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=841926
<ubottu> Debian bug 841926 in avahi-daemon "avahi-daemon crashes with "Out of memory, aborting ..."" [Normal,Fixed]
<Voje> But the error the dialogue window throws it that "Avahi-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in avahi_malloc()".
<riotz> uhm.. i dont see the microcode updates on the applications window on 17.10 anymore
<Voje> And that gave me different hits on google
<riotz> have they been removed?
<TJ-> Voje: what does "apt list --installed avahi-daemon" report?
<coffeeguy> hi is the upgrade from 16.04.3 to 16.04.4 automatic with software updater?
<Voje> TJ-: 0.6.32. And i see on that bug report link says that it should be fixed in 0.7.
<TJ-> coffeeguy: the point upgrades only really apply in 2 situations: what's in the ISO installer images, and which Hardware Enablement kernel/xorg packages are available
<Voje> TJ-: So an upgrade is now next
<coffeeguy> thanks TJ
<TJ-> coffeeguy: regular upgrades will bring in everything those have... you should see "cat /etc/issue" reporting the point release from those upgrades
<TJ-> Voje: 18.04 has the latest release, but 17.10 and lower would require an SRU (Stable Release Upgrade) which generally doesn't allow wholesale version changes, only specific bug-fixing patches
<Voje> TJ-: I'm starting to notice difficulties on how to do it, yes. SHould i upgrade to 18.04 beta?
<david_> Hi everyone. Am I in the right chat line for linux mint 18 questions?
<TJ-> Voje: no, but please report the bug for 17.10 in Launchpad then we can see about getting it fixe
<TJ-> !mint " david_
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> !mint | david_
<ubottu> david_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<coffeeguy> 18.04 going to be a LTR?
<TJ-> coffeeguy: LTS (Long Term Support) - yes
<coffeeguy> yah ah ok ty
<Voje> TJ-: Ok, for those answers I'll do as you ask :)
<TJ-> Voje: I'm checking upstream now to see if we can easily backport the out-of-memory fix
<Voje> TJ-: nice :)
<Voje> TJ-: WHat is the proper way to do this? I found this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1638345 and it seems like the same bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638345 in avahi (Ubuntu) "avahi-daemon crashes multiple times an hour" [High,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Voje: good find! I didn't spot that one when searching for "out of memory"
<Voje> TJ-: But it seems like no one has said that it happens on 17.10
<Voje> TJ-: There's a workaround though
<TJ-> Voje: did you follow through to the SRU bug #1661869 ... that talks about the issue being caused by privileged containers + host (all using the same host UID) causing the limits hit due to 1 avahi-daemon per container + host's
<ubottu> bug 1661869 in avahi (Ubuntu) "maas install fails inside of a 16.04 lxd container due to avahi problems" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661869
<Voje> TJ-: What do you mean follow through? If that is how i found the bug on launchpad?
<TJ-> Voje: the bug ^^^ I've just mentioned was mentioned/linked in the report you found as being the one to track the progress of the fixes, and in the bug I've linked there is a patch... but for some reason it hasn't followed through to being published
<Voje> TJ-: Ahh, I see. No, I didn't catch that. I'm reading it now, but most is way above my level of competence.
<TJ-> Voje: I've added a comment to prod the assigned developer (if they read their email!) to get the SRU moving
<TJ-> Voje: you could build the patched version yourself quite easily
<Voje> TJ-: :) Nice. I have now just commented out those [rlimits] sections in the avahi-daemon.
<Voje> Which seemed to be a workaround. I'll see if that helps tomorrow at uni :)
<Voje> TJ-: But, should i do something at launchpad?
<Voje> TJ-: Or is what you did enough?
<TJ-> Voje: no, LP looks good, but I recommend you subscribe to the bug notification emails to keep informed
<Voje> TJ-: Ait. Ty!
<TJ-> Voje: I'm testing the fix build in a container; it's only about 10 commands, if you want to do it
<MrHall> hello, i have high temperature with ubuntu, i try to reduce that go down cpu frecuency but doesnt work (now is over 60 C), someone know how can i fix this issue?
<MrHall> With windows temperature is beetwen 40-60
<MrHall> i think its because ubuntu use unity, but i dont know
<Voje> TJ-: My understanding is that there where two fixes. One was to disable the connection between MAAS(?) and avahi-daemon, and the other was to remove the rlimits in the avahi config. And that both where valid options?
<Voje> I did the last one.
<MrHall> Voje: im noob on linux, in my job im using mint
<MrHall> and i was thinking install mint too
<Voje> TJ-: Or do you recommend me doing the fix?
<MrHall> im asking
<Voje> MrHall: Sorry, the comment was not coined at you :S
<Li> trying to install ubuntu from usb but i'm prompt to grub>
<Li> what should I do to fix that and continue the boot up
<Li> oh forgot it's sunday
<TJ-> Voje: the MAAS fix doesn't apply to you, but this patch removes the internal rlimits for both memory and uids
<Voje> TJ-: Ok, so it would be wise you say? Can you send me the commands?
<TJ-> Voje: the build is running here in a container; if it is successful I'll pastebin the commands required to replicate it
<Voje> TJ-: ty!
<kuri0> How can I build Ubuntu from source so I can port it to a new Arch (ILP32)
<MonkeyDust> kuri0  better ask in #ubuntu-devel
<kuri0> ok
<Hell-Razor> So who has pciepassthrough working on ubuntu?
<ikonia> thats not an ubuntu-devel question
<Hell-Razor> ubuntu-devel?
<Darkhunter> Hello, I have two same motherboards with I-219V network adapter. In first mobo everything works smooth and no issues. Second motherboard network works only for the first time then at next start it waits for Raise Network Adapters for like 5 minutes and then there is no connection from that adapter. Sometimes there is a chance that the adapter works but mostly it doesn't. Also there is something wrong with keyboard. It's running lik
<Darkhunter> mes faster...But it changes every second. It presses keys many more times than I do...
<hfp> Hi, I can't understand why Ubuntu resets my network interfaces metrics constantly. It always makes WiFi higher priority than Ethernet when both are connected... Why would it do that? And how do I fix it?
<hfp> Yesterday, I had set once more Ethernet to have metric 100. Now it's back to 600 for WiFi and 20100 (!!!) for Ethernet.
<hfp> route: http://termbin.com/algj
<shevchuk> anyone using smem? is there a way I can exclude smem process itself from output / total calculations? i.e. when I do `smem -t -P firefox` I get firefox processes and smem process as it has 'firefox' too in its command line
<shevchuk> now using sudo smem + user filter, so smem gets run from root and thus gets filtered out, but this seems ugly )
<hfp> and now it's back to ethernet 100 and wifi 600. what's going on?
<TJ-> Voje: sorry I was so long! took me a while to make the instructions bullet-proof. Give them a read and then ask me any questions before you start. http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/build-avahi.1.log
<techeone> hello
<edomate> No puedo accesar a mi undidad cifrada con ubuntu mate, alguien puede ayudarme?
<ikonia> !es | edomate
<ubottu> edomate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<edomate> Gracias
<mzaza> When I try to call cerbot from a bash script I get an error cerbot: command not found, while I can call it from shell. Any ideas?
<TJ-> mzaza: do you mean the certbot for Let's Encrypt?
<mzaza> TJ-: yes
<mzaza> TJ-: I will just say I am sorry, and I will never ever say how I fixed it :D
<mzaza> It's working now.
<maryo> Just looking for some guidance in customizing live image of ubuntu by installing certain packages which is needed for us. What is the recommended way to do this?
<Voje> TJ-: Wow, that's a solid guide there! Ty! I'll see if I'll get to it later today.
<tomkheops> QQQQ
<Sven_vB> how can I force fooapp to use my custom foolib.so instead of the default one?
<ioria> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH not working ?
<Sven_vB> just forgot that keyword, thanks.
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> I've got the grp:r_win:toggle set as the hotkey for keyboard layout switch; I've accidentally somehow triggered it so it's changed layouts but I cannot seem to get it to change back, is there some trick to the way a 'toggle' is done, or is it simply supposed to be press-and-release to change?
<hfp> How do I force Ubuntu to sync time from the ntp server? It's out of sync according to timedatectl
<ioria> TJ-, you need to change the layout ?
<TJ-> ioria: I've got 2 layouts set; was randomly hitting keys bottom-right of the keyboard and accidentally switched the layout, now I can't on-purpose trigger it to switch again
<Mom17ff> hello??
<ioria> TJ-, are you on gui or text mode ?
<Mom17ff> text.why?
<Mom17ff> hello???
<TJ-> ioria: GUI
<Mom17ff> lazer beams
<ioria> TJ-,  you can restore default with   setxkbmap us
<Mom17ff> .....i have to goe...
<Mom17ff> goodbyeeeeeeeeaa!!
<ioria> TJ-,  when you set hotkeys they are tied to the layout, i guess
<Darkhunter> Hello, my network stops working after installing nvidia drivers...It sometimes works but it doesn't persist after reboot...
<Darkhunter> I don't know what to do...Network adapter is intel 219-v, can somebody help?
<TJ-> ioria: fails: "setxkbmap gb mac" => 'Error loading new keyboard description" and I see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log "(EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm" and /that/ is because a different naming seems to be used in that directory! "ls /var/lib/xkb/" => server-2B4266AA55228AE7D9557A18F1965DBA19850816.xkm
<ioria> TJ-,  i see ...    us works ?
<TJ-> ioria: no idea, I don't use US
<ioria> TJ-,  yep, it's a try ...
<TJ-> ioria: ahhh, it's a bug... I've managed to get it back but still not sure which command did it !
<ioria> TJ-,  good .... history :þ
<ioria> TJ-,  a malformed  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/gb   ?
<rommel> is it possible to install a variant of ubuntu to another hard drive from within an ubuntu install using chroot
<TJ-> ioria: not sure right now, I can't find any errors reported. Both layouts work, but the primary that I accidentially switched away from wasn't returned to whenI pressed the hotkey, and setxkbmap was reporting an error when I passed it the variant
<ioria> TJ-,  glad you solved, btw
<TJ-> ioria: weird, still reports an error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6yrcmWVZ7S/
<TJ-> ioria: which seems to be (from Xorg.0.log) (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<Guest11377> hjjjhujn.öjuh
<Guest11377> m,mkkkj
<ioria> TJ-,  cat /etc/default/keyboard   looks ok ?
<Guest11377> jes
<Guest11377> xd
<TJ-> ioria: ha, it creates then /deletes/ it! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JvNfdBVGsP/
<TJ-> ioria: time for strace i think
<ioria> TJ-,  you think that file is the problem ?
<Borw3> Hello, I think Ubuntu servers are down again, I can't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.... Keep getting connection Error
<Borw3> Here is error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RthkRM7pD5/
<dc> hi, anyone aware of pdf viewer that support tabs, pdf, and djvu ?
<TJ-> ioria: from the strace it seems setxkbmap writes the map over a the socket (/tmp/.X11-unix/X0) to the X server which must be creating the file, and deleting it. Then setxkbmap tries to open the expected file and it's not there
<ioria> TJ-,  you have also  the hard way : sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Borw3> Please somebody help
<Borw3> TJ-: Ubuntu proxy server is down again, here is prove, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RthkRM7pD5/
<Borw3> TJ-: Please do what you did last time
<ioria> TJ-,  but i bet on a config file misconfiguration (=error)
<TJ-> Borw3: are you at home trying to access it ?
<TJ-> ioria: I'm trying to find a way to further debug it, but now it's over the socket it's much more difficult
<Borw3> TJ-: Yes, it was working for everything I tried to dist-upgrade but the 4.13.x kernel part.
<TJ-> Borw3: I've just tested that IP address and it's up and working
<Borw3> TJ-: Last time it was up and working too on your side, remember last time it was a firefox problem, now its kernel :(
<TJ-> Borw3: no, last time the IP address you used failed to respond to my tests but was OK again 10 minutes later
<nagyg> hi all
<stillunt1tled> hi all
<stillunt1tled> nagyg: hi
<nagyg> I have an old Ubuntu install on a server which has /boot full now and it needs to be cleaned and then the system needs to be upgraded to a more current one. uname -r shows: 3.13.0-74-generic is used. I removed all linux headers and images older than that (except one). Question is that /boot is still full with linux images _newer_ than 3.13.0-74. Can I remove those as well?
<nagyg> the reason I am doing this is because apt-get upgrade shows this: The following packages have unmet dependencies. linux-image-generic-lts-trusty : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-95-generic but it is not installable
<nagyg> hi stillunt1tled
<Borw3> I can dist-upgrade anything except that from IP: 91.189.88.152, and I can ping it :(
<Borw3> Prove of Ping: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SwXBRKqjnb/
<TJ-> Borw3: the Bad Gateway could be sent by a proxy server between you and the Ubuntu server
<TJ-> Borw3: I see you're getting it for both the security.ubuntu.com and ppa.launchpad.net connections
<ioria> TJ-, if you run  setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout gb       same error ?
<TJ-> ioria: ahhh, it needs the model to accept the variant - thanks! This works "sudo setxkbmap -v 10 -model appleali_iso gb mac" ... but inotifywait still shows the generate file being deleted :D So that must be a red herring
<ioria> TJ-,  yup
<TJ-> ioria: now to get back to the original issue - the hotkey not seeming to work when I want it to :D
<TJ-> Oh this makes no sense; right 'Win' key press-release isn't causing a layout change
<ioria> TJ-,  Super + space ? (default on unity)
<TJ-> anyhow, can't be bothering with this now, I'm back to the required layout so I can carry on without generating the wrong symbols in code!
<ioria> oky
<TJ-> ioria: not even sure which key 'super' maps to on this keyboard - left Apple/Command key maybe?
<Borw3> TJ-: How comes I can download the deb file directly from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-hwe/linux-image-4.13.0-36-generic_4.13.0-36.40~16.04.1_amd64.deb.......
<Borw3> ..............but in apt-get dist-upgrade it fails
<TJ-> Borw3: I told you, you've got a HTTP proxy in between, is it configured in apt's config or could it be a transparent proxy?
<TJ-> Borw3: try searching the apt settings, "grep -rn Proxy /etc/apt/"
<Borw3> TJ-: Nothing is configured, its the same way it was since install, no proxy anywhere, I can download the deb file from firefox directly but can't with apt-get dist-upgrade :(
<qswz> Is there a way to make "tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness <<< 30" executable without sudo permissions? I'd like to run it from crontab
<ioria> TJ-,  Super it's the Win key
<TJ-> Borw3: try also "env | grep -i proxy"
<qswz> if I put it in sudo crontab -e, it's not working
<TJ-> ioria: right, so on the Apple keyboard it'd be the left 'Apple' key
<Borw3> TJ-: env | grep -i proxy returns nothing :(
<qswz> I'd like the same level of permissions thna xbacklight
<qswz> which is non-root
<ioria> TJ-,  probably ....
<TJ-> Borw3: pastebin the headers the server returns with "wget -S -O /dev/null http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-4.13.0-36-generic_4.13.0-36.40_amd64.deb"
<qswz> would it work by putting a script in /usr/bin ?
<Borw3> TJ-: Here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3vmGJqDgP/
<TJ-> Borw3: there you go, you are hitting an Akami cache server:  X-Cache-Lookup: MISS from akam-cache-box:800
<Borw3> TJ-: But its downloading even with wget.... I don't understand :(
<TJ-> Borw3: hmmm, on reearching it, I'm not sure it is an Akami server... the name confuses. I /think/ it's a caching appliance called a cache-box installed, likely by your ISP or one of it's providers
<Borw3> TJ-: LOL, but why is wget going ahead with the download and apt-get dist-upgrade keeps missing that package :(
<TJ-> Borw3: apt is being told it's a bad gateway, wget isn't
<Borw3> TJ-: There is no way of making apt ignore that warning and keep downloading?
<TJ-> Borw3: No - the cache-box device is refusing to pass on the request. We can get to see the HTTP headers with apt too, use "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true ... rest of the command"
<nokla2> exit
<TJ-> Borw3: whoever your ISP is in Kenya is operating that cache-box; either your ISP or their upstream provider Seacom
<TJ-> Borw3: I suspect 'akam-cache-box' is something to do with AKAM (Aga Khan Academy) in Mombasa
<tomreyn> so not akamai, where the nasdaq abbreviation is AKAM
<tomreyn> but i guess akamai would not expose they're using squid proxy cache if ti was them.
<nagyg> hi, I have a dependency problem on an old Ubuntu server: The following packages have unmet dependencies. linux-image-generic-lts-trusty : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-95-generic but it is not installable
<nagyg> apt-cache depends linux-image-generic-lts-trusty says: Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-117-generic
<nagyg> and linux-image-3.13.0-95-generic is not listed as available package
<nagyg> what can be done in this scenario?
<ioria> nagyg, i think you're still on 12.04 precise
<nagyg> ioria, yes, exactly
<nagyg> this is an old Ubuntu server
<nagyg> it was installed like 4 years ago
<ioria> nagyg, 12.04 it's no more supported .maybe do-release-upgrade to get 14.04  or fresh install of xenial
<nagyg> ioria, yes I'd like to the an upgrade but I don't know if I can do it in this state
<nagyg> do you think it worth a shot?
<ioria> !info linux-image-3.13.0-95-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-3.13.0-95-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0-95.142 (trusty), package size 14434 kB, installed size 32431 kB
<mdemo> anybody know if ubuntu has had a discussion like the "What can Debian do to provide complex applications to its users?" thread?
<ioria> nagyg, you have no choice , i'am afraid
<nagyg> ioria, yep ... thanks anyway
<ioria> nagyg, ok
<qswz> how does sudo knows what is ~? like sudo ls ~, since sudo is not my user
<pcarlino> i've to make a db backup in a command line somebody knows the komand?
<qswz> lol
<ioc_> qswz, sudo echo ls ~      ~ is expanded by bash and sudo does not see it, as happens e.g. with * and ?
<qswz> well, it seems to work
<qswz> that's why I was surprised7
<qswz> maybe because it's in my session
<tomreyn> pcarlino: which database server?
<lesshaste> I would like to play a video at x16 speed.. is there a simple way to do that?
<pcarlino> tomreyn mysql
<qswz> woa.. finally got sudoers thing work
<tomreyn> pcarlino: mysqldump then
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2379358 <- this, exactly
<TheWild> which package contains h264dec.h?
<qswz> looks like video decoding
<qswz> try ffmpeg
<OerHeks> !find  h264dec.h
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=h264dec.h&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<TheWild> ffmpeg is already installed
<tomreyn> h264dec.h is a header file, you'd need to have the development / source package installed which provides it
<OerHeks> your url shows a libav error
<tomreyn> but there doesn't seem to be any package which contains this file in either artful (17.10) or xenial (16.04)
<TheWild> yeah, I don't know which package I should install.
<TheWild> I need untrunc and I did everything exactly what was in instructions
<TheWild> g++ can't compile it because of missing h264dec.h
<tomreyn> maybe the instructions were not written for your ubuntu release, or are just wrong, we cannot know.
<TheWild> :( :( :( :(
<tomreyn> you can always ask the developers of "untrunc" or open a bug report explaining how you followed their instructions and how you could not build the software.
<tomreyn> maybe there's also a PPA you could use
<lubuntu__> join #lubuntu
<lubuntu__> lol. sorry. Is there  a help channel for lubuntu ?
<compdoc> join /#lubuntu
<compdoc> wait
<compdoc> heh
<tomreyn> TheWild: https://github.com/ponchio/untrunc/issues/87#issuecomment-369048530
<compdoc> would be /join #lubuntu
<TheWild> thanks
<TheWild> yeah, I will try compiling libavcodec on my own
<TJ-> TheWild: h264dec.h is in libavcodec/  - it's a private header, not a part of any public -dev  headers
<TheGrumble> doku
<TheWild> hmm... maybe no need to recompile, just let the g++ know where to search for headers
<arooni> how do i go from moving to a nightly release i.e. https://launchpad.net/~fish-shell/+archive/ubuntu/nightly-master ;; back to regular release?  just delete the ppa?  or some other steps?
<mini_bor> can somebody explain why, in the following example, all other users would be deleted when writing a username with space in front of it? https://pastebin.com/Rqb3R2dD
<lubuntu__> join /#lubuntu
<qswz> it's fun that visudo doesn't use vi
<qswz> gosh nano is a pita
<osse> qswz: might want to export EDITOR=vim
<osse> oops never mind
<osse> check what /usr/bin/editor points to
<qswz> ah thx
<qswz> I've been trying select-editor, but didn't persist
<qswz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 févr. 15 13:01 /usr/bin/editor -> /etc/alternatives/editor*
<qswz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 févr. 15 13:01 /etc/alternatives/editor -> /bin/nano*
<osse> boom
<qswz> I do sudo ln -s that to change?
<osse> you're supposed to use update-alternatives
<osse> but I don't know how to use it :P On my system /etc/alternatives/editor points to a vim. I suppose installing the gvim package did that for me
<qswz> I thought sudo select-editor was the wy to go
<osse> could be, but /usr/bin/editor is under the control of the alternatives system at least
<osse> qswz: try sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<qswz> thx, perfect
<TheNumb> Hi #
<TheNumb> Does the kernel team hang out on irc?
<hfp> How can I see what events are triggered when my Thinkpad is docked and undocked? I want to run a script when these events happen. Using 17.10
<ioria> hfp, for reference : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<hfp> ioria: thanks, I was looking on the thinkpad wiki instead :D
<ioria> ah
<hfp> ioria: Hmmm my thinkpad is docked at the moment, and I don't have the /sys/devices/platform/dock.0/docked file that the example script is referring to
<hfp> wait nvm, I have to create it it seems
<YADW1> Hello! It's been a couple of days, when I boot the computer the GRUB screen is covered in black dots (just like in this picture https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/optimized/2X/0/0b2fcf9492492dc699f2823aea2db2473129bd7b_1_690x195.jpg). I'm on Ubuntu 17.10, any ideas for a fix?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1752716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752716 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Weird ascii characters lines all over grub menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> YADW1, caused by the last grub update , i guess
<YADW1> Um. Interesting, so it's not because of something I did.
<ioria> nope
<YADW1> Thank you, I suppose I'll just have to wait for the next update then.
<ioria> yep
<devarshi> after removal of anaconda when i try to access $python it throws me this "bash: /home/devarshi/anaconda2/bin/python: No such file or directory"
<devarshi> can anyone tell me how to set environment path for this ???
<devarshi> ok solved
<Scoop7> Hello how can I verify that my swap file is really working ?
<arora> Hey, by mistakenly, I had changed gnome terminal preferences and now it wouldn't open, any idea how to reset it?
<OerHeks> swapon -s
<Scoop7> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<OerHeks> arora, check out the ~/.config/ folder for gnome-terminal
<OerHeks> remove that folder and restart terminal
<arora> OerHeks: There's no gnome-terminal folder
<Scoop7> OerHeks https://imgur.com/a/zjXIu
<Whiskey> ps aux | awk '{print $6/1024 " MB\t\t" $11}' | grep "./symlinks/MyApp-New$" | sort -n
<Whiskey> 80.2656 MB ./symlinks/MyApp-New
<Whiskey> How can i only get the numbers before MB ?
<Insanity1> arora, you could check if you have a folder .gconf
<Insanity1> .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<hfp> Any idea what is the modern equivalent command for "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart" on 17.10?
<arora> Insanity1: No it's not there either
<Scoop7> OerHeks have any ideas ?
<Insanity1> That's rather odd
<Insanity1> Keep in mind this is a hidden folder
<OerHeks> arora, oh right, maybe this page is a help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/852969/how-to-remove-gnome-terminal-profiles-in-16-04-lts
<kkremitzki> hfp: sudo systemctl restart hal
<OerHeks> just remove the current profile and get the default back
<Insanity1> arora, you can also take a look here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/14487/how-to-reset-the-terminal-properties-and-preferences
<hfp> kkremitzki: I mean the hal service doesn't exist anymore
<OerHeks> Scoop7, stop putting such few lines on imgur.. it looks like swap is working, no?
<Scoop7> OerHeks I don't know, may need to force rise the ram usage to test it, but it's a prod server so not sure :/  Also, it's a imgur issue not the users :/
<Scoop7> also shouldn't it say type: partition instead of type: file ?
<mate-user> hi :)
<caution> i have no idea what's taking up 99% of my disc storage on my digital ocean 30 gig droplet
<mate-user> vote for your distro here https://strawpoll.com/sheypwzd :)
<OerHeks> as of 17.04 ubuntu comes with a swapfile, so i guess it is ok
<caution> can somebody help me find out?
<RaDBiT> exit
<Scoop7> OerHeks it's a 16.04 LTS ubuntu that I've set up on AWS EC2 instance, I've manually set up the swapfile as well
<OerHeks> caution, we cannot, but you can check the admin login
<brainwash> hfp: then why do you have to restart it?
<arora> Thanks OerHeks Insanity1 fixed it with $gnome-terminal -- /bin/sleep 1000, then reverted broken preferences
<caution> admin login?
<OerHeks> Scoop7, you you ask me why it is swapfile, as you set that yourself
<arora> Thanks OerHeks Insanity1 fixed it with $gnome-terminal -- /bin/sleep 1000, then reverted broken preferences
<OerHeks> great
<arora> Thanks OerHeks Insanity1 fixed it with $gnome-terminal -- /bin/sleep 1000, then reverted broken preferences
<ioria> it's a bot
<arora> Oops, sorry for that
<OerHeks> arora, have fun :-)
<arora> ioria: xD
<ioria> lol
<Insanity1> Glad that it's fixed
<Scoop7> OerHeks can't you just whip up some magical command which would check if it's working and directly answer it and if not - it would fix it and inform it ?
<caution> how do i remove unused packages?
<Bashing-om> caution: See whewre the disk space is consumed; pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' .
<MeaCulpa> caution sudo apt purge 'package' and sudo apt remove 'package without quotes
<caution> i did 'sudo apt-get autoremove' which seems to have recoverd 500mb
<caution> chicken feed :(
<MeaCulpa> have you ever seen 550 M of wheat grains :)
<MeaCulpa> quite a big chicken
<caution> '/dev/vda1        30G   27G  2.3G  93% /'
<Scoop7> caution what are you running there?
<caution> no way to find out which directoris are taking up most space?
<TJ-> caution: "sudo du -h -d 2 / "
<MeaCulpa> do ll /
<caution> Scoop7: what was suggested above: 'df -h ; df -i'
<caution> that was just a line from teh actual output
<Scoop7> my wild guess would be - log files or releases pi
<Scoop7> pilling up
<caution> 3.9G	/var/log
<caution> :)
<caution> can just do 'rm /var/log/*' on this sucker?
<TJ-> caution: No! you'll upset things
<caution> whats the safest way?
<TJ-> caution: you can remove the archived/compressed log files though the xxxxx.Y.gz files
<caution> command for that is?
<TJ-> caution: well first check which files you want to remove (by size I guess): : "ls -laSr /var/log/"
<caution> what do you mean check? are they any critical system files in that dir i should be aware of when deleting?
<caution> there*
<TJ-> caution: then you can do "sudo rm /var/log/<filename>" to remove
<TJ-> caution: the xxxxx.Y.gz files have been archived and are no longer in-use, only the files ending ".log" are in-use (and 'syslog', wtmp, lastlog, and a few othes with no .extension)
<caution> here is the output https://pastebin.com/miNGxCgF
<caution> Tj: do you have the command to remove these so called 'xxxxx.Y.gz' files?
<TJ-> caution: ahhhh! it's the /active/ logs using the space and I can tell why; you've got UFW (firewall) logging and it's messages also get written to syslog and kern.log --- try reducing the amount of logging UFW is doing
<TJ-> caution: you don't have any archived logs, your problem is that UFW is writing megabytes of log entries into the active files
<caution> TJ: ok, help me fix this (if there is one)
<TJ-> caution: see "man ufw" and the 'logging' command
 * certifie is listening to - Kryptic Void_spectrolite.mp3
<ikonia> certifie: please disable that
<random-6881> Hi, please I want to ask about how I can export environment variables from a bash script ?
<ikonia> export VARIABLE=$something
<ikonia> also the #bash channel
<caution> TJ: what can I do about it?
<caution> what options do i have?
<random-6881> I know about the export command but a bash script is executed in it's own environment so all the changes doesn't apply in the terminal, but that's what I want
<certifie> whats does GA stands for in GA kernel?
<TJ-> caution: you need to reduce or disable the logging; it depends on why you have so much logging. You should be reading the log files to see what is being logged and react accordingly
<TJ-> certifie: General Availability
<ikonia> random-6881: I'm not sure what you are asking, if you set something in the running shell, it will be in that shell unti it exits, if you want help with bash scripting try the #bash channel
<TJ-> random-6881: not possible; the child shell executing the script cannot affect it's parent's environment
<certifie> like whats that supposed to mean?
<caution> TJ: according to this output, it seems to be "low" https://pastebin.com/03WL0Lai
<JonelethIrenicus> when did ubuntu drop unity 7?
<JonelethIrenicus> was it 17.10?
<TJ-> caution: that's good in one way, but worrying if UFW is the cause of syslog getting so big. Check what's in syslog. "tail -f /var/log/syslog" to see ongoing messages as they arrive
<compdoc> the next release for sure
<hfp> Anybody managed to get the docking/undocking script method to work at all on 17.10? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts but it doesn't do anything at all
<TJ-> caution: "less /var/log/syslog" to read the file without it growing - press G to goto end of file, g to goto start of file
<caution> 3.2G /var/log/syslog
<random-6881> Ok I'll try the bash channel thanks !
<certifie> orange is the new black
<caution> TJ: https://pastebin.com/kMivQQLY
<caution> any suggestions?
<certifie> caution: why arent you on ipv6?
<caution> thats not important right now
<caution> but noted
<rkantos_> Anyone got a tip on how to locate which program has prompted in Ubuntu Mate? The Window doesn't have info that would lead to the correct program...
<certifie> ipv6 is sooo much more secure
<caution> well, at present there isn't much to secure :)
<caution> '/var/log/syslog' seems to be growing exponentially
<ioc_> rkantos_, you have a window by an unknown program? xprop (then select the window) or: xlsclients
<caution> its size currently is 3.2G
<rkantos_> ioc_: exactly! thanks!
<caution> culprit seems to be ufw_block
<certifie> send it to /dev/null
<ioc_> caution, the nuber in brackets is the timestamp (seconds since the system was booted) and SYN means connection attempt
<caution> i need a solution not an explanation of the output
<certifie> dont you find strange that you got miliseconds?
<certifie> but dont have milli minuts
<certifie> how many seconds do you have on a milihour?
<caution> is this normal behaviour for ufw?
<certifie> i gont all my log files redireted to googledrive
<TJ-> caution: yes, as I said you need to either reduce or disable UFW logging. I don't use it so not sure if you can stop it logging SYN attempts but log other more important things
<certifie> create a simlink
<certifie> you could use log rotate
<certifie> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/5-logrotate.conf/
<certifie> have fun
<certifie> and RTFM
<caution> TJ: done, now how do i safely reduce the size of the syslog?
<caution> its almost 4gig
<certifie> rm -f
<caution> is that safe?
<certifie> yes if you use caution
<TJ-> caution: try forcing rotation: "sudo /usr/sbin/logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.conf"
<u0_a271> hi
<caution> what do that command do?
<caution> does*
<caution> TJ
<TJ-> certifie: then check /var/log/ see if the current syslog is now syslog.1  (you can tell by file size)
<TJ-> grrr
<TJ-> caution: then check /var/log/ see if the current syslog is now syslog.1  (you can tell by file size)
<caution> what i'm i doin with that command?
<TJ-> caution: I said above ^^ forcing rotation of the logs
<certifie> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/5-logrotate.conf/
<caution> not familar with the terminology
<certifie> its self explanatory
<gelswip> if you're not sure what a command does you can run 'man <command>'. for logrotate: https://linux.die.net/man/8/logrotate
<ioc_> (another reason is space is freed when all processes close the file, so the daemon needs to close it somehow after rm)
<gelswip> oh he already linked the manpage
<TJ-> caution: log files get 'rotated' out from the in-use file to archived copies either when they get to a certain size or after a certain time, first the file is renamed to XXXX.1 then next time it gets named XXXX.2 and compressed so it becomes XXXX.2.gz
<caution> ah
<certifie> sorry i dont have such cool domain name has yours
<certifie> has/as
<caution> TJ: https://pastebin.com/jg4XysP1
<TJ-> caution: hmm, looks like you found a bug in the mysql package!
 * certifie hnads caution a cookie
<certifie> hnads/hands
<TJ-> caution: that appears to be a common error, and could be caused if the system has mariadb installed instead of the real mysqldb - but there are other reasons too
<caution> i don't recall install any packages of that. I do have mysql installed
<caution> installing*
<caution> that name*
<caution> grrr
<MeaCulpa> certifie you get 60^3 seconds in a millihour
<MeaCulpa> that ought to simplify things for you
<certifie> very much
<MeaCulpa> thinking seriously of getting certified myself, can't give up playing mines
<certifie> certified nuts
<certifie> :)
<MeaCulpa> it's taught me the error of my ways playing lotto
<certifie> lotus
<TJ-> caution: can't reproduce it here with mysql-server. Which Ubuntu release is it "cat /etc/issue"  ?
<caution> TJ Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<certifie> im glad all cars are going to be selfdriven that way everyone will just take the already availble autodriven bus
<MeaCulpa> hope they don't use linux to control them
<MeaCulpa> might apt update a day too late
<certifie> no they use windows xp
<MeaCulpa> lol
<TJ-> caution: same here, which mysql do you have? " dpkg -l 'mysql*' | grep ^ii "
<MeaCulpa> I wish someone would rewrite hexchat so you could cut and paste from the window
<caution> TJ https://pastebin.com/G1KdGmtE
<MeaCulpa> says a lot for irssi I guess
<TJ-> caution: this is what I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cGzT3HvZTR/
<TJ-> caution: so there must be something different in your configuration of mysqlserver causing that; I believe it's related to the password for accessing mysql, did you set/change one when installing it, or afterwards?
<caution> i did modify the setting so i will not have to enter password to connect
<caution> in my local machine
<guiverc> MeaCulpa, use ctrl+ins to 'copy from window' (hexchat)
<certifie> i always ssh to my local machine
<certifie> cause its more fun that way
<TJ-> caution: if you changed it on the server then from what I read you'd need to update the config file with the password, or something like that.
<MeaCulpa> quiverc: thanks very much
<caution> what if i temporarily disable mysql?
<caution> will it work?
<TJ-> caution: anyhow, besides that issue, did you check if the logrotate moved that very large /var/log/syslog to be /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<caution> TJ: it appears so
<guntbert> !ot > certifie
<ubottu> certifie, please see my private message
<caution> i see 'syslog.1'
<caution> TJ: is it safe to remove syslog.1?
<caution> syslog is 0
<caution> syslog.1 is 3.2 gig
<certifie> cant join  #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<TJ-> caution: Yes :) now you can safely "sudo rm /var/log/syslog.1"
<guntbert> certifie: you need to be registered there
<TJ-> caution: and make a note to investigate the mysql logrotate issue
<certifie> you dont say
<caution> ok, its gone down to 82% over disk space
<caution> overall disk space*
<TJ-> caution: you might want to re-chec the 'du' list to hunt for anything else taking up too much space: "sudo du -d 2 / | sort -n" will generate a sorted list with biggest last
<codebam> hey could someone help me with these apt dependency errors? https://ptpb.pw/rekI/text
<codebam> I tried apt -f install already
<certifie> logrotate -f -s /dev/null
<caution> 1.2G	/var
<codebam> certifie: this just showed usage of the command logrotate
<certifie> how big did you make your vm?
<caution> 1.8G	/usr
<TJ-> codebam: have you done "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade" to ensure libssl1.0.0is up to date ?
<codebam> TJ-: about 20 mins ago, but I can try again
<certifie> sorry im running windows 10
<caution> ah '14G	/opt/tomcat'
<caution> found some even big
<codebam> yeah no updates TJ-
<TJ-> caution: those loook like good figure... but /opt/tomcat is large, what've you got in there!?
<caution> 14G	/opt/tomcat
<caution> TJ: right
<caution> TJ: give me some commands to find out :)
<MeaCulpa> does anyone know of a program that lets you enter text in pdf forms?
<TJ-> caution: hey! you installed it, you should know what you're doing :P
<MeaCulpa> meaning fill them out
<caution> maybe its the logs
<caution> (again)
<TJ-> caution: presumably you installed some Java web-apps for tomcat? maybe you left it open to the world and someone has found a way to upload files to it?
<TJ-> caution: you can keep using the 'du' command with deeper paths to find out where the space is used, e.g. "sudo du -d 3 /opt/tomcat | sort -n"
<caution> 13459540	/opt/tomcat/logs
<codebam> anyone have any ideas? I really dont care what it removes to get them to install, but I think it might have to do with ubuntu specific packages
<certifie> you got love linux cammands flags
<TJ-> caution: that might suggest you left it open to the world and it's being used/attacked/whatever
<certifie> they use most of the alphabet
<caution> TJ: i have a firewall
<TJ-> certifie: it's much better than trying to point at random pixels in a GUI :)
<TJ-> caution: maybe, but was it protecting tomcat?
<kostkon> codebam, apt-cache policy python-dev libssl-dev
<TJ-> caution: check the tomcat logs, find out what it is recording, don't just delete its logs
<codebam> kostkon: https://ptpb.pw/JHca
<certifie> whay better thats why all the people do it
<acheronuk> codebam: have you disabled update repos?
<codebam> acheronuk: um not sure
<kostkon> codebam, same for libssl1.0.0 libpython-dev python2.7-dev?
<acheronuk> codebam: and you are in 16.04?
<certifie> i mean bllions of people that use linux command line cant be wrong
<gsmarquis> When placing blank media in DVD burner I get constant message ..... already mounted.
<acheronuk> codebam: 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.6 is a version from a previous security update
<acheronuk> codebam: 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4 is the original 16.04 version
<caution> TJ check all this line by line? https://pastebin.com/fXqsGPwA
<codebam> acheronuk: I'm on 16.04.1
<codebam> just checked with lsb_release
<Bashing-om> codebam:  Hint: " sysop@x1604:~$ lsb_release -a >> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS " .
<codebam> oh, how do I update to .4
<certifie> use apt command
<codebam> what apt command?
<certifie> aka advanced presistent threat
<Bashing-om> codebam: Fo not know that it will fix yoyr dependency issue, but needs doing ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<codebam> I did a dist-upgrade earlier and it didn't do anything
<acheronuk> what is relevant here is that you need the security/update repos enabled
<codebam> Bashing-om: full-upgrade didn't do anything
<Bashing-om> codebam: pastebin for us ' sudo apt update ' .
<codebam> acheronuk: can I have that?
<MeaCulpa> could someone explain the difference between apt update and apt upgrade please
<codebam> Bashing-om: https://ptpb.pw/dThW
<certifie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<certifie> some one read that and give me the anser pls
<codebam> MeaCulpa: update updates your package lists (versions and where to get them), upgrade actually downloads and installs the packages that can be upgraded
<MeaCulpa> codeebam thanks
<codebam> np
<MeaCulpa> codebam :)
<caution> actually catalina.out seems to be the largest
<sneakyimp> does anyone know who to speak to about the node-uglify package?
<certifie> nothing better then to read ubuntu foruns to search for questions to aks in this channel
<certifie> aks/ask
<MeaCulpa> I'd like two dollars for everytime I visited ask ubuntu
<acheronuk> codebam: re-enable recommended and security updates repos https://i.imgur.com/BjVEymc.png
<codebam> acheronuk: this is a server, I don't have gui access, could you pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<certifie> i ear mp3 pluggins arent ugly anymore
<sneakyimp> can someone tell me how my name appears to them here? I'm using pidgin for IRC chat and haven't quite got the hang of it yet
<TJ-> codebam: it should have lines for $RELEASE  $RELEASE-updates $RELEASE-security
<TJ-> codebam: see /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<acheronuk> codebam: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s538V3qR46/
<MeaCulpa> is it possible to pipe cat through grep,
<certifie> what kind of question is that^?
<MeaCulpa> reasonable short one
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> I just tried and it didn't work
<codebam> TJ-: that says trusty main restricted?
<codebam> or did you mean the link
<codebam> thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> codebam: xenial-updates and xenial-security lines are needed
<TJ-> codebam: it's an /example/ ... replace trusty with the actual release
<certifie> cat foo |grep foobar
<MeaCulpa> I was trying to look for some text in a file
<MeaCulpa> thought cat would do it
<codebam> TJ-: this is my current sources.list? is this right? https://ptpb.pw/izNh
<codebam> because with that I don't have any updates
<certifie> whats doesent?
<TJ-> codebam: in your sources.list you've got deb-src entries for the source packages from -updates and -security but no deb entries for the binaries!
<acheronuk> codebam: you wouldn't. you only have deb-src lines for updates
<acheronuk> your server must have had them at some point, as otherwise there would not be the current version mismatch
<codebam> awesome I think I fixed it
<codebam> not sure who did this to the server, but it seems like it's all good now
<acheronuk> :)
<codebam> thanks TJ- and acheronuk :)
<TJ-> l
<TJ-> codebam: this is wat you need https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mcHxVJnPfH/
<codebam> thanks TJ-, changed it just now
<caution> TJ: /dev/vda1        30G   11G   19G  38% /
<caution> after emptying out catalina.out log in inside tomcat
<caution> single file took 12 gig
<caution> now my disk size look somewhat normal :)
<caution> thanks
<caution> out
<Tonnercolor> hi does sombody knows why when i call my  phpmyadmin the page appears like simple html without buttons¨¨
<akem> Hey.
<tomreyn> Tonnercolor: no, how could we, you provided no details. we could guess, thoguh: somethign is configured incorrectly.
<tomreyn> hi akem, got any ubuntu support questions?
<Tonnercolor> tomreyn i had installed apache2, mysql, php  and phpmyadmin. it's a new install
<tomreyn> Tonnercolor: on which ubuntu release? what do the log files say?
<Tonnercolor> ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> Tonnercolor, what guide did you follow? one needs to do a few steps after install.. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Tonnercolor> tomreyn ubuntu 16.04 lts 64 bits
<tomreyn> Tonnercolor: okay, fully updated then? then lsb_release -ds would say so
<certifie> what does g stands for in gtreamer?
<tomreyn> well it would list the latest point release
<OerHeks> g-gnome most likely
<Tonnercolor> 0erHeks thanks
<Tonnercolor> OerHeks thanks
<certifie> ubuntu is gmone based also
<certifie> gubuntu
<kostkon> certifie, ubuntu-gnome?
<certifie> if only kmplayer worked on linux
<kostkon> certifie, try gmplayer
<OerHeks> gnome-mpv, gives me good result and control
<certifie> and it also got an app for android to see 3d movies
<bazhang> certifie, kmplayer works and is the repos
<certifie> http://www.kmplayer.com/
<OerHeks> !info kmplayer
<ubottu> kmplayer (source: kmplayer): media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.12.0b-1 (artful), package size 738 kB, installed size 3297 kB
<certifie> I beg to differ
<bazhang> certifie, thats not where to install it from
<certifie> thats not the same app
<certifie> only windows and mac version
<bazhang> certifie, we support repo apps, why bring something else up here
<certifie> because its the best media player i found so far
<certifie> maybe it works on wine
<bazhang> certifie, then install it from the repos, but it's smplayer if you want a gui for mplayer
<bazhang> certifie, wine is not needed for apps from the ubuntu repo
<certifie> bazhang: its not kmplayer from linux
<bazhang> certifie, again why bring it up here, we dont support it, and it's not topical here
<certifie> already stated it only works on windows and mac
<certifie> because its the best media player i found so far
<certifie> o recon K stands for korea
<bazhang> certifie, thats fine, but please take the offtopic chatter elsewhere
<Rukus> hey everyone, quick question, i have gnome desktop, and terminal and calculator do not have an icon ... its the purple gear one.
<Rukus> Whats up with that?
<Rukus> software update too, and a couple others
<guiverc> Rukus, what theme & icon-set are you using?  the icon-set you are using may not have a icon for them  (note: i'm no expert)
<tomreyn> Rukus: when did this break? did it ever look properly? is this a new install?
<Rukus> tomreyn, like this since new install
<Rukus> guiverc, default afaik lemme look
<tomreyn> Rukus: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<Rukus> 17.10
<tomreyn> were there errors during installation?
<Rukus> no
<tomreyn> do you have nvidia graphics?
<Rukus> intel
<tomreyn> hmm maybe post a screen shot then
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<certified> nuke me?
<tomreyn> this is a mostly peaceful ubuntu support channel
<tomreyn> Rukus: sorry, I got to go, but maybe someone else will look into it if you post a screenshot and repeat the issue.
<Rukus> tomreyn,  https://imgur.com/a/ckAgz
<Rukus> it doesnt bother me too much. maybe if i learned to theme, but i don't care to
<certified> whats the onion adress of freenode?
<bazhang> certified, please ask that in #freenode
<certified> yes wrong window
#ubuntu 2019-02-25
<qwefytuoityty> boot-repair-disk can install grub2 on sda not sdb
<deans> jeremyb: Why should partition 3 be left alone.  It is the only one big enough to contain the files I had on the Windows machine?
<mrelcee> hopefully you didn't have bitlocker on it..
<deans> mrelcee: how do I know if bitlocker was on it?  I never installed bitlocker -- is that good enough to know?
<mrelcee> anyway.     deans:    sudo ntfs-3g -o force,rw /dev/sdb3 /media/windows
<mrelcee> where sdb == your device
<mrelcee> I don't know how to tell.  but if you did you wo't get any data..
<deans> mrelcee: trying--- (with ro instead of rw) be right back
<qwefytuoityty> https://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found Not quite clear and it is not likely not a solution.
<shevchuk> Hi! What does 'RC' mean in `efibootmgr -v` output? Like: `Boot0000* Ubuntu  HD(2,GPT,xxx-xxx-xxx,0xX,0xX)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)RC` (see the end of string)
<qwefytuoityty> usb flash start with linux as EFI
<shevchuk> Asking because initially there was an RC in `efibootmgr -v` output. But when I deleted boot item and created it manually with `efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 2 -w -L "Ubuntu" -l "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"`, created item does not have 'RC' at the end of it
<qwefytuoityty> Xu
<deans> mrelcee: I have to reboot.  be right back (thank so much for helping me by the way)
<mrelcee> welcome hope it works
<shevchuk> qwefytuoityty, was you answering to me? I am indeed in a USB live system now, but 'RC' is there not just for USB entry, but for my regular Ubuntu, and some other entries, too. On my other system I dont see this 'RC' in efibootmgr output, so I got curious what it is
<jeremyb> shevchuk: any answers from efibootmgr --help  or man efibootmgr
<qwefytuoityty> A common question for those who know how to install grub2
<deans> mrelcee: When I issue the mount command with any start offset listed for an ntfs partition it works.  When I use the offset for partition 3 it doesn't work even with the force option stating the data isn't NTFS.  I am going to investigate bitlocker-- because I don't know what else to do.
<deans> My exact mount command was:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o loop,ro,force,offset=986794950656 dell-inspiron.190222.sda.img winmp
<mrelcee> do you have access to the windows box?
<deans> where offset of course changes based on partition
<shevchuk> jeremyb, nope, I've looked it through, but no mentions neither in help, nor in man
<deans> mrelcee: I do ... but it has a new hard drive in it.  I can take that out, purchase another 1TB hard drive and place the old image back onto it.
<shevchuk> will probably look source through
<deans> mrelcee: The Windows box was upgraded to Ubuntu on an SSD.
<deans> .... Then I discovered I had a problem when I went to retrieve the data from the disk image.
<deans> I didn't expect retrieving the data from a disk image to be a problem.  I never considered that it could be encrypted without my knowledge.
<tomreyn> shevchuk: it'll be what efibootmgr refers to as "binary args".
<qwefytuoityty> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt next grub-install /dev/sdb ? i not in linux
<qwefytuoityty> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt next grub-install /dev/sdb ? i not in linux
<qwefytuoityty> not sda
<deans> mrelcee: after some investigation the problem IS BITLOCKER.  I am not sure if I have Dell or Microsoft to thank but that is the problem... I will have to get the system running again somehow and decrypt it then make the image again.  Thanks again for your help.
<mrelcee> yep dd it back to another drive..   glad you got it sorted
<mrelcee> you can use any drive same size or larger...
<deans> mrelcee: I am just glad it was a fixable issue (hope I am not speaking too soon).  I was afraid for a second I had lost the data.
<mrelcee> wonder if you could dd the partition to a IMG file and mount that in something like kvm
<deans> mrelcee: do you have an issue you are here because you need help with?
<mrelcee> nah I'm good. just hang here these days, anticipating i might have problems with an ubuntu laptop but it just worked
<deans> mrelcee: does bitlocker need some data not stored in the image?  if so KVM wouldn't work
<deans>  mrelcee: for instance does bitlocker require some key stored in bios data area?
<mrelcee> I'm not sure.
<deans>  mrelcee: I'll figure it out.  I know "the path" from here... but again thanks again.  I didn't even know bitlocker was a possible problem for me.
<mrelcee> good luck
<mrelcee> the faq on bitlocker says it's stored on the volume
<tomreyn> bitlocker can store keys either in the tpm or on disk. a recovery key will be needed to restore access the data if moved to a different system. but that's all very much OT here, i guess. there is ##windows.
<boo> HellO!
<boo> Any one here?
<deans> tomreyn: I feel that at least 20% of my Linux "problems" can be traced directly back to Windows somehow.  Luckily I still have the hardware so even if it is in the TPM I should be in good shape.
<Guest16338> plz respond
<Guest16338> ok
<Bashing-om> Guest16338: Sopport channel for ubuntu, what is your issue ?
<drGspot> deans: it would be nice to measure which % of my linuxPPC & m68k problems i could trace back to AmigaOS 3.1 :)
<drGspot> especially now when we build new OSHW power8 notebook in Milano now :)
<nginxtrouble> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.23-0ubuntu11) but 2.23-0ubuntu10 is installed
<nginxtrouble> any one can help me fix this issue?
<nginxtrouble> apt upgrade fails
<OerHeks> are there packages held back? run a apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> better not
<tomreyn> oh its just a patch
<tomreyn> nginxtrouble: did you "apt update"?
<OerHeks> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/glibc/glibc_2.23-0ubuntu11/changelog
<OerHeks> yes, it is a minor change
<tomreyn> right, should be fine then.
<qwefytuoityty> https:/paste.ubuntu.com/p/S6mCfqRyHN/ https://ibb.co/n0JWtdW must be made to install GRUB easily what to do?
<qwefytuoityty> sdb5 /boot, sdb6 xu /
<qwefytuoityty> 18.10 64
<qwefytuoityty> fanny grub
<qwefytuoityty> funny grub
<aurolac>  /topic
<qwefytuoityty> Why with installing grub such problems? People do not use btrfs and Linux with Windows in the same HDD sdb and therefore no one has not checked this variant to install grub?
<qwefytuoityty> and not used boot in other partition?
<Ouyes> sorry to bother, is there any channel talking about cars, automobiles?
<tomreyn> !alis | Ouyes
<ubottu> Ouyes: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Ouyes> tomreyn, thanks a lot
<RNeville> Hello Every One, I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<RNeville> trying to install VeraCrypt 1.23 - can't seem to get it installed
<RNeville> I'm a newbie with Linux - in general and need a little help getting Veracrypt installed
<leftyfb> RNeville: you'll have to contact Veracrypt for support. That's not a supported package in Ubuntu
<RNeville> thx leftyfb
<core71>  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.23-0ubuntu11) but 2.23-0ubuntu10 is installed  --> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<core71> Anyone can help me fix this?
<leftyfb> core71: what version of ubuntu?
<core71> leftyfb: 16.04
<core71> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<leftyfb> core71: what prompted this package getting installed/upgraded?
<core71> leftyfb: Not sure - today the update/upgrade failed
<leftyfb> core71: ok, did you try: "sudo apt update ; sudo apt install -f" ?
<core71> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jb92yWJg9v/
<core71> and that does not fix the problem
<leftyfb> core71: pastebin the following: apt-cache policy libc6 ; apt-cache policy libc6-dev
<core71> leftyfb: today the apt install -f went through
<core71> let me see if it fixed anything
<core71> leftyfb: seems resolved - perhaps someone broke the system with something that was not supposed to be installed - and then fixed the apt upgrade?
<HickorySmokedBac> Is there any "ARM" capabilities of ubuntu for the raspberry pis ?
<Bashing-om> HickorySmokedBac: Thoughtful: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/02/19/easy-iot-with-ubuntu-core-and-raspberry-pi .
<HickorySmokedBac> Bashing-om: I was thinking about getting one for small office PC work, streaming, and printing with a brother printer
<HickorySmokedBac> Bashing-om: but can't seem to figure out how to make this work
<leftyfb> HickorySmokedBac: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<HickorySmokedBac> leftyfb: Would that give firefox, chrom(ium?), all that jazz to stream youtube and then ntfs-3g, and all that good stuff for a USB external, then be able to use the repos to get the brother printer 'driver" ?
<HickorySmokedBac> Just wondering before I buy the thing if it's going to do what I want
<leftyfb> HickorySmokedBac: that is Ubuntu Mate. Prettymuch all the same packages you'd get with regular ubuntu.
<HickorySmokedBac> leftyfb: Would it allow for LXDE/Lubuntu ?
<leftyfb> HickorySmokedBac: I'm not sure. I never tried
<HickorySmokedBac> leftyfb: Hm, just trying to see if I want to dump the $100 project or not
<leftyfb> shouldn't cost that much. A pi is $35, SD card maybe $20 and a usb charger
<HickorySmokedBac> but then you gotta get a case..
<HickorySmokedBac> And all that
<leftyfb> HickorySmokedBac: regardless, you might be better off asking about the capabilities of running a pi in #raspberrypi
<HickorySmokedBac> Most people keep saying it's just a "learning tool"
<HickorySmokedBac> ok
<leftyfb> As for ubuntu, the link I gave you for Ubuntu Mate on the pi is the best way to get ubuntu on the pi
<core71> when I do a "ssh -T mymachine"  it hangs - any ideas on how to fix this?
<leftyfb> core71: why are you doing -T?
<core71> leftyfb: I am trying to clone a git repo remotely with my ssh credentials
<leftyfb> core71: ok, so again, why -T?
<leftyfb> core71: ssh user@remote -t "git clone ...."
<core71> leftyfb: thanks - sorry - got confused with T/t
<core71> that worked
<Gerowen> What is the name of that menu in server 18.10 that lists various things you can set up during initial install?  Is it just a fancy version of tasksel, or is it something else?
<Gerowen> I was just wondering if there was a way to run it from a terminal post-install for easy adding of features later, like tasksel
<guiverc_d> Gerowen, i'm not sure what mean, but 18.10 had two installers ubiquity & subiquity (which ISO you grabbed dictates which you saw at install) - but I don't believe they are copied onto the installed system
<Gerowen> guiverc_d: I installed Ubuntu Server for amd64 in a virtual machine for the first time a week or two ago.  During the install process for older versions of it, and Debian still, there's a process called "tasksel" that basically uses glorified meta packages.  It gives you a little list of tasks like "SSH Server - Apache Webserver" etc., you check a box, and then it sets up a basic configuration for that service for you.  There was a similar feature in the
<Gerowen> 18.10 amd64 server install, but it looked different and had many different things listed, and I was just curious if it was something else.
<guiverc_d> subiquity is a newer installer, i'm suspicious this is what you're asking about  (esp. if you didn't use the 'live' installer)
<guiverc_d> (if it's something else, I have no idea sorry)
<Linuxuser> How can I choose which updates to intall? Popos...
<s3tix> what verison are you on
<_Anna_> How can I close a program skipping its auto-save? The command kill doesn't do that and unplugging the computer isn't practical :/
<thehaymaker> test
<guiverc_d> _Anna_, why wouldn't kill do it?  if you still get asked, `kill -9` (unnicely)
<whoareU> how to enroll key , when uefi boot
<_Anna_> Last time I tried kill, it gave time to auto-save before it closed it. "kill -9 pid" on the other hand, did what I need.
<guiverc_d> Linuxuser, Pop OS is not Ubuntu, nor an official flavor of Ubuntu - thus off-topic in this room.
<seojoon0618> hello
<seojoon0618> I want to sell my operating system
<june0618> hello
<june0618> I want to sell my os to ubuntu
<guiverc_d> june0618, we support Ubuntu which is open source, https://www.ubuntu.com/licensing
<whoareU> how to add key to security boot database
<cim209> whoareU: you mean partition encryption?
<EriC^^> i think he means secure boot stuff
<whoareU> right , i need add key to security boot databsae
<EriC^^> whoareU: mokutil might help you
<whoareU> cim209: i sign the virtualbox driver, the key must be add the uefi security boot database, and i don't how to do it
<sudheer> Hello. unattended-upgrade is stuck at position: Preparing to unpack .../unattended-upgrades_0.90ubuntu0.10_all.deb ...
<sudheer>  
<sudheer> This is on Ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> whoareU: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<catbeard> hi there, 18.04.2 no usb headset audio - hwid: 046d:c336
<catbeard> not muted, enabled and getting audio while playing in sound preferences, but no audio in headset :(
<catbeard> did sudo usb-reset 046d:c336
<catbeard> installed pavucontrol/alsamixer, pulseaudio -k
<catbeard> nothing
<catbeard> tried different ports, all register, checked bios confirmed all ports are enabled
<catbeard> audio:x:29:pulse - not sure if i'm supposed to be in this group
<catbeard> there's a systemd .mount for snap-pulsemixer
<Poppycock> hello lovely people, i'm here in hopes someone can give me a rtfm direction on my issue... my laptop running (last i recall 13.10... yes i know it's not a lts version). anyway i have rebooted it and got through grub loader and managed to load the kernel but the screen is skewed, i managed to login through the mess and try some xrandr reset options but to no avail... my screen is throwing extra
<Poppycock> pixels along the horizontal axis resulting in skewed video. looks like a bunch of z's
<Poppycock> any help would be so much appreciated
<ducasse> Poppycock: 13.10? that's been eol for a long, long time, and thus unsupported. you need to upgrade to a supported version.
<Poppycock> yeah i know
<Poppycock> lol
<Poppycock> kinda figured that would be what would be said
<Poppycock> but i just wanted to check what was on my desktop and all before i wiped it all and gparted it
<geirha> 14.04 is supported another month, so if you hurry ...
<Poppycock> geirha if i could get in enough to update i'd go for it, maybe...
<Poppycock> problem is it's hard to read the output of the xterm lol
<Poppycock> i tried tilting my head but when each line flows into the next by like 20 pixels it gets hard to read
<Poppycock> severe skew
<Poppycock> i suppose my best option is to download a live filesystem and try to fix from there if i want to restore this install
<Ouyes_> hey guys, I am keeping have this problem , when login into my server via ssh, the error is -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied, I follow the instructions on internet and delete /dev/null and recreate it by command mknod /dev/null c 3 2 and chown 666 /dev/null, then it is working, but the same error pop up when reboot the server, do you know why it is doing this?
<ducasse> Poppycock: boot off a live image to go through and rescue your data?
<geirha> what about the virtual console, like Ctrl+Alt+F1, is that broken too?
<geirha> Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<Poppycock> ducasse yeah that's what i'm thinking
<Ouyes_> chmod, not chown
<geirha> it should be generated automatically during boot
<geirha> typically by being part of a special filesystem
<Connecting_Media> Hi there!
<Connecting_Media> In the default `~/.bashrc` in my Ubuntu installation is the line
<Connecting_Media> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}...'
<Connecting_Media> And a bit further down I can see
<Connecting_Media> PS1="\[\e]0;${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h: \w\a\]$PS1"
<Connecting_Media> Now I do understand what the `${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}` stands for
<Connecting_Media> But what I am wondering about is why it is added as a string in the first one and as a variable expansion in the second
<Connecting_Media> From my (possibly limited) understanding it would make more sense to have the variables expanded late, so the second snippet should be
<Connecting_Media> PS1='\[\e]0;${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h: \w\a\]'"$PS1"
<Connecting_Media> Or am I missing something here?
<Connecting_Media> If this is better suited for the forums, I'll be happy to post it there
<elichai2> Hey, I want to run a script every time I unlock(login) my computer
<elichai2> is that possible?
<Poppycock> ducasse anyway thank you for the response, i appreciate the consideration =)
<EriC^^> elichai2: maybe this helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/429716/how-to-run-a-command-or-script-at-screen-lock-unlock
<elichai2> EriC^^: hmm but I'm not using gnome, I have KDE
<blackflow> elichai2: that's a dbus hook, desktop agnostic really. if you're on KDE, you just need a different dbus id
<geirha> Connecting_Media: once inside a chroot, I doubt modifying the debian_chroot variable will do anything good, so using the variable as it was at the start of the shell should suffice. That said, they should make up their mind and pick only one of the options
<Connecting_Media> geirha, I pretty much agree, except that I think users should see the real value of the variable. But I've gone ahead and posted it on the forum: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2413395
<nekowaiidesu> Wondering if anyone can advise on data-recovery techniques / procedures etc
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | nekowaiidesu
<ubottu> nekowaiidesu: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<nekowaiidesu> Got a drive which filesystem is trashed, testdisk etc can't recognize. I've already used photorec to get all the data
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: sudo photorec after, scan the whole hd and backup your data
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> if photorec cant get it anymore, you probably lost
<nekowaiidesu> Thanks lotuspsychje ive got the data, but as a learning experience i wanted to try dig deeper
<nekowaiidesu> is there anything else I can do to fix the filesystem
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: i think you need to find out whats happening with the HD itself first
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in the HD to see the errors
<collinsmarra> i cant install anything from my terminal, someone help
<lotuspsychje> collinsmarra: sudo apt install yourpackagename
<collinsmarra> it gives me errors
<lotuspsychje> !paste | collinsmarra
<ubottu> collinsmarra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nekowaiidesu> The drive is /dev/sdc in this case. only real error I see is " p2 size 1033262 extends beyond EOD, truncated
<nekowaiidesu> "
<collinsmarra> E: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list (Component)
<collinsmarra> E: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list (Component)
<collinsmarra> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<collinsmarra> E: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list (Component)
<collinsmarra> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<collinsmarra> E: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list (Component)
<nekowaiidesu> ^ lol
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: try to browse around on the hd a bit, maybe more errors come?
<nekowaiidesu> lotuspsychje, i'll give it a go. Trying to learn more about sleuthkit at the moment to see if that leads me anywhere
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: maybe if you have backup of your data already, try to reformat it?
<nekowaiidesu> I'm not too worried about the drive itself tbh. I was just hoping i'd be able to recover the data with the folder-structure
<nekowaiidesu> photorec just dumps everything into "recup_dir"
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: you can make photorec scan on filetypes, wich is pretty nice
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: its not the dir structures you want to save, but the data inside right?
<nekowaiidesu> Yeah. I understand photorec looks for file type headers, which is pretty nifty
<blackflow> !pastebin | collinsmarra
<ubottu> collinsmarra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nekowaiidesu> and yes, the data is more important than the folder structure :P as I said, im just digging deeper for the learning experience
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here actually, perhaps move to -offtopic or -discuss to learn?
<nekowaiidesu> My bad :) Will do, thanks again for the advice lotuspsychje
<collinsmarra> https://i.imgur.com/ZQmDkvA.png
<lotuspsychje> !sources | collinsmarra fix them here
<ubottu> collinsmarra fix them here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<legreffier> collinsmarra: can you show us :
<guiverc> collinsmarra, it's telling you that you have made an error in line 1 of the listed file.  It's a file that doesn't exist as installed, someone has added it to the machine.  We can't see that file = but collinsmarra we don't support Linux Mint
<EriC^^> collinsmarra: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<legreffier> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list "
<collinsmarra> a moment please
<EriC^^> please dont use images to show text for the future
<guiverc> !Mint | collinsmarra
<ubottu> collinsmarra: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<Meili> anyone able to help me with this?  "installed grub-efi-amd64-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127"
<Meili> nvm, I found it. Missing dependency in grub-common. Fixed by installing mokutil. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1814187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814187 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64 2.02-2ubuntu8.10 failed to install/upgrade: installed grub-efi-amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GOAtia> Hi all, could someone please help installing Jack Audio Connection Toolkit, Im using Ubuntu 18.10, and am not too famillier with the terminal
<badSophia> how can i know size of ram of laptop on ubuntu?
<badSophia> no one is here?
<badSophia> :(
<badSophia> help me i m pretty girl only :(
<cim209> badSophia: htop
<badSophia> htop?
<badSophia> ah
<badSophia> sudo apt install htop?
<badSophia> cim209:  ?
<Meili> badSophia: yes, or just do "free -m"
<cim209> ubuntu has a task manager already installed, don't know what it's called
<cim209> i don't use ubuntu desktop
<badSophia> ah free -m
<badSophia> cim209:  then debian?
<badSophia> ah
<cim209> i use ubuntu server
<Meili> or  cat /proc/meminfo
<badSophia> task manager
<Meili> or just "top"
<badSophia> ah great
<Meili> anyway, there are no girls on the internet...
<cim209> lol
<badSophia> total 5755 <<— can i know this size?
<badSophia> but i m girl
<badSophia> :(
<cim209> that's like 6gb
<badSophia> ah
<badSophia> great
<cim209> you being a girl is irrelevant
<badSophia> i install another 4 GB from 2GB, it is correct
<badSophia> now i have 6GB ram 8)
<Meili> congrats!
<badSophia> thanks Meili :)
<GOAtia> Please guys, I need guidance, I cant seem to be able to install JACK Audio, could someone please help?
<Meili> GOAtia: I have no experience with JACK, but I would suggest you clarified your issue. What do you need help with exactly?
<GOAtia> thanks for the responce, I am trying to run Hydrogen drum synth, progam works fine except for the audio output, I presume it uses a midi driver, research suggested I need to install JACK audio, I used this on Ubuntu studio, but am unable to install it on my current system using sudo apt-get install jack-tools ant openjdk-6-jdk fftw3 qjackctl
<GOAtia> Returns E: Unable to locate package openjdk-6-jdk
<guiverc> GOAtia, you have 'universe' enabled; it's in that repo.  (ubuntu-studio has that enabled by default, it's not enabled by default in main Ubuntu)
<Meili> GOAtia: for some specifics on what you are trying to do, you could also ask in #ubuntustudio
<Meili> GOAtia: but follow guiverc suggetsion on the apt install issue
<GOAtia> Thanks guys, how do I enable universe?
<guiverc> GOAtia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<GOAtia> I shall try, many thanks
<guiverc> GOAtia, the first picture on that wiki page, the 'second check-box' is what you need.
<GOAtia> :) thanks
<BlackDalek> What is wrong with my /etc/default/grub file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gbgc6bsMRY/ The computer stops at the grub menu at boot with no count down timer and will remain indefinitely until I press enter to continue. How to I make it hide the grub menu and boot normally?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: did you shotdown computer wrong perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: purple or black n white grub?
<EriC^^> BlackDalek: try maybe "sudo update-grub" and make sure the PC is shut down properly
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I haven't noticed any problems. May I should check the log?
<badSophia> can i recommend funny thing?
<badSophia> for help
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, it's a reddish brown grub menu
<badSophia> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KF98FHxcrA  <— this is very funny lol
<lotuspsychje> badSophia: not here please
<badSophia> i laugh too many times
<badSophia> :(
<guiverc> badSophia, that belongs in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<badSophia> yeah but it is really funny
<badSophia> ok
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: system up to date also? graphics drivers installed correctly?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, sudo apt-get update tells me there is nothing to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: sudo lshw -C video, shows driver=..?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, please wait a moment. the machine is rebooting. I just wanted to see if doing a update-grub changes anything.... Restarting now...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<LaRose_Bleu> hi
<LaRose_Bleu> i need help ssh-ing into an ubuntu instance on my laptop
<LaRose_Bleu> i looked online and the tutorials / instructionals are out of date
<LaRose_Bleu> they reference what i presume is the last verion of openssh before the current was updated and the config files changed
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok.. update-grub changed nothing. Grub menu still appears. Now waiting for it to finish booting so I can list video drivers for you are requested...
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, it lists information about the display. It doesn't mention "driver=" anywhere
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: should be at bottom
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, sorry I am blind. It says i915
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: allright, what about your ubuntu version and kernel please?
<guiverc> LaRose_Bleu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 18.04.2 #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, also .. 4.15.0-45-generic
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: looks good, just compared your grub with mine, and looks the same hmmm
<whoareU> Gtk-Message: 17:45:30.856: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged. when i run virtualbox, command line prompt
<lotuspsychje> whoareU: any reason why you launch virtualbox from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you could try "quiet splash" to "" and update-grub again
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok. I will try that
<whoareU> i am used to
<lotuspsychje> whoareU: its an error alot of GUI packages get, when launched from terminal, no big problem
<whoareU> ok,
<lotuspsychje> whoareU: i assume virtualbox just works after that?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, changes have been made to /etc/default/grub... machine is restarting now..... The grub menu persists
<whoareU> lotuspsychje: i don't understand what you meaning , why it appear many times?
<guiverc> whoareU, it's a warning message from 'upstack' of vbox; a vbox coder took a shortcut (or more likely wrote for a different [older] version of GTK+)
<guiverc> whoareU, you can ignore them, only coders will understand what it's telling you (& they ignore it usually anyway)
<whoareU> oh, i see, thanks of all
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: did you recently upgraded to 18.04 maybe?
<u0_a100> who
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, this is the grub menu I am seeing (the top entry is difficult to make out but says "*UBUNTU") https://imagebin.ca/v/4YEaV6qa7N5v
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, yes and no. I did upgrade this from 16.04 to 18.04.2, but not in the usual way.
<lotuspsychje> ah, i think i had this the same way over an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 BlackDalek
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: what do you mean with 'not usual way'?
<LaRose_Bleu> thanks guiverc will check it out
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, this is a horrible Apple macmini circa 2006 with 32bit boot and 64bit OS. In order to upgrade it, I could not just boot from a 18.04 installer. I had to format it. Reinstall Mac OS Snow Leopard. Install rEFIt boot loader, only then could I boot from the 18.04 installer DVD.
<guiverc> LaRose_Bleu, if it's Ubuntu documentation (ie. wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com) I'm interested in out-of-date, so it can be updated.. if it's blogs etc. (or non-Ubuntu) we can't do anything
<guiverc> (i'm referring to what you said was out-of-date unspecified ...)
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I did try to upgrade using so-release-upgrade.. but that only broke the system and made it unbootable because i guess it was expecting a "normal" boot loader
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<blackflow> shouldn't that be 18.04.2 by now?
<lotuspsychje> im not sure blackflow
<lotuspsychje> new iso's are .2 right
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, but Apple were smoking something strong when they created this machine... so it broke. Anyway. It was essentially reformatted. made an Apple OS and then reformatted again and installed with the current OS.
<whoareU> whether "Ubuntu does not sign the third party vbox* kernel modules" is true? i can't sign vbox module on my 18.04 version
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, is it possible that it is Apple's screwy hardware causing the grub menu to appear every boot?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: i dont think so, i presume its something from the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> i recall having the same problem on an upgrade once
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, hmmm... but what could be left over? something from the Mac OS causing the problem?
<LaRose_Bleu> guiverc: its non ubuntu, havent been led to an ubuntu wiki yet, i think. what imdoing, or trying to do, is ssh into my ubuntu session on WSL, and i am having several issues
<BlackDalek> When the mac OS was put back onto it there shouldn't have been any trace of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS or grub left on it... Would have been replaced by Apple's own boot loader etc.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try setting grub timeout to 1 and update-grub after
<guiverc> :) on non-Ubuntu doco... I'm heading to bed LaRose_Bleu so can't help now sorry
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok
<LaRose_Bleu> its alrigh guiverc i'll figure it out eventually
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, should I also put "quiet splash" back too?
<LaRose_Bleu> or i'll give up and move on, whichever comes first
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: if you want logo boot instead of textboot sure
<mra90> hmm I am seeking an advice, i am going to develop kernel driver on my VM ubuntu machine, now how should I set up the test env to don't brick it?
<mra90> another VM inside or sth else?
<BlackDalek> did "quiet splash" have an underscore between it or just a normal space?
<BlackDalek> I can't remember
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: just a space
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, restarting it now...
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, the same grub menu you saw in my imagebin paste persists. It is waiting for me to press enter still.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you update-grub right?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, yes... right before I did sudo shutdown now
<lotuspsychje> allright
<lotuspsychje> im out of ideas then BlackDalek
<BlackDalek> I blame apple
<BlackDalek> other than needing to press enter at every boot, everything else is working fine (for now)
<lotuspsychje> maybe a bleachbit system cleanup BlackDalek
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, what does bleachbit mean?
<lotuspsychje> i assume more its something from upgrading
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, is that safe to use or will it likely break something?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: i never had issues with it, but some say its wise to read the manual first :p
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: in my case i enable all options and wipe alot of space clean
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I think I will leave it for now... just moments into browsing the options for bleachbit in its GUI, a "system problem detected" error popped up so I just quit the thing without letting it make any changes. I need to sleep now. BYe
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<TvL2386> hey all, I've got a directory "files" which is chmod 744, don't ask me why. When some random user does "ls files" he get's a `ls: cannot access files/..: permission denied` `ls: cannot access files/file1.csv: permission denied` etcetera
<TvL2386> `ls` prints a lot of question marks in the following output....
<TvL2386> obviously this is because `chmod o+r` on this directory, but I don't get what's really happening
<t0th_->  /msg NickServ identify n455uh
<TvL2386> is this happening because `ls` needs `+r` for some of it's system calls and needs `+x` for some others?
<stripe> hi all, cant seem to find a native version of docker (only a snap) is there a newer viable alternative or is it back to debootstrap and chroot? cheers
<LaRose_Bleu> hi, quick question, i am trying to update from 18.04 to 18.10 but i get an error saying lxd cant be reached im offline and snapd cant be updated, which then rolls the whole upgrade back. if i uninstall snapd with aptitude (as lxd is a snapd thing, if im not wrong) will i be able to install it after upgrade? or is removing it at all a bad idea?
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: lxd is both on snap and apt
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: wich one did you install?
<LaRose_Bleu> i think its the snapd version coz i havent installed anything on this session yet
<LaRose_Bleu> i installed the session then tried to upgrade it immediately after
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: why do you want to remove whole snapd exactly?
<LaRose_Bleu> because whenever i try to upgrade, right, it fails with a "snap is offline, upgrade will be rolled back" or something similar
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: and you are connected to internet?
<LaRose_Bleu> yes lol, im on IRC on the same machine
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: maybe try to purge the lxd snap first and update your system after
<lotuspsychje> sudo snap remove
<LaRose_Bleu> thats what im asking if its fine to do or if it wont cause problems
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: i think you mixing up a few things here
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: you can safely remove snaps, but i dont think you want to remove the whole snapd system right?
<LaRose_Bleu> my main issue is actually the snapd system itself, i think
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: if you purge snapd with apt, might lead to unwanted behaviour as gnome now relies on it by default
<LaRose_Bleu> im using a headless session so gnome should be fine
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: thats your own choice indeed
<dd_> Hello i need help
<lotuspsychje> ask a question first dd_
<dd_> Can anywhone help help ??
<dd_> ok
<dd_> I am triyng to setup Samba server on my ubuntu 16.04 vps
<dd_> It is working locally
<LaRose_Bleu> earlier i tried removing snapd with apt but it broke everything, then i had to reinstall it with aptitude so i dunno if apt can handle it
<dd_> witch localhost
<dd_> and with domain and external ip
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | dd_
<ubottu> dd_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<dd_> ok
<dd_> i will
<TomixUG> I am triyng to setup Samba server on my ubuntu 16.04 vps. It is working only locally with localhost external ip and domain. But it isn't working on my Windows 10 PC. This is my smb.conf file: # # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux. # # # This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the # smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed # here. Samba has a huge number of co
<TomixUG> oh...
<LaRose_Bleu> never mind lotuspsychje i removed snapd with "sudo aptitude purge snapd" and did "aptitude full-upgrade" and it did the things
<TomixUG> this is the file https://pastebin.com/EcKCG1RC
<LaRose_Bleu> checked with lsb_release -a and im on cosmic now
<TomixUG> I am triyng to setup Samba server on my ubuntu 16.04 vps. It is working only locally with localhost external ip and domain. But it isn't working on my Windows 10 PC. This is my smb.conf file: https://pastebin.com/EcKCG1RC
<eein> hello. I am using pbis-open to bind a Ubuntu 18.04 workstation to AD so I can get the remote document folder to mount. It recently fails on Ubuntu but seems to work on Cent. The most recent big change is gdm3 but I believe Cent uses that as well. Are there any other huge changes from 16.04 -> 18.04 that might cause lsass errors? https://github.com/BeyondTrust/pbis-open/issues/122
<eein> I can manually mount the folder but it fails to read the AD profile and mount on its own on Ubuntu 18.04
<GrosChien> ok
<snow_> heiper/////[drm:drm_atomic_helper_commit_cleanup_done [drm_kms_helper]] ERROR [CRTC:35:pipe B] flip_done timed out
<Eissfeld>  /msg alis LIST ubuntu
<qwebirc64881> join
<qwebirc64881> Hello
<qwebirc64881> help
<egrain> how do i bind a ftp server in the filemanager? the ubuntu wiki said it works. no idea how to even open an ftp address in there. help please.
<egrain> oh, by bind i mean like having it in the menu on the side, or the main thing on the left. i don't care. i just need it easily accesible.
<AlexPortable> How can I get hibernate to restore my windows? All tutorials I can find tell me to point it to my swap partition, but ubuntu doesn't use a swap partition anymore since 18.04
<lordcirth_> AlexPortable, 18.04 uses a swap file instead
<AlexPortable> So how can i get hibernate to restore my windows?
<lordcirth_> However, hibernation is, IMHO, kind of obsolete
<OerHeks> hybernate and restore windows? explain ?
<Meili> lordcirth_: how so?
<AlexPortable> I press hibernate, pc turns off
<AlexPortable> turn it on, it's like i never pressed hibernate but just shut it down
<lordcirth_> Meili, hibernation was originally implemented because booting was far too slow. That is no longer true. Also, several DE's will save your open windows and re-launch them.
<AlexPortable> lordcirth_: please tell those DE's to shutdown my laptop when it's empty and in standby
<Meili> lordcirth_: regardless of original intent, being able to pause work (overnight) without having to close and open all my stuff again and actually power off a machine is still usefull
<Meili> and I dont know home Gnome is doing, but KDE fails horribly at restoring my desktop between boots
<Meili> *home=how
<hggdh> I know suspend wotks, I use it continuously. Hibernation... I am not sure. There were some serious problems with hibernation of old.
<PottyTheShitter> yo yo yo
<PottyTheShitter> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<PottyTheShitter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Meili> Anyway, hibernation is currently broken in Ubuntu when you use secure boot
<BrianBlaze420> lol RIP
<AlexPortable> lol
<AlexPortable> Meili: broken as in; the results i'm getting?
 * genii slides hggdh a fresh chocolate chip cookie
 * hggdh thanks genii, it was needed
<OerHeks> i have removes 'dutch' from languages in chrome, still i get this weird dutch page, all i want is the english pages https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
 * OerHeks is baffled
<lordcirth_> OerHeks, this page loads in Dutch for you?
<OerHeks> 'browser preferred language' is english, so.. what am i doing wrong here?
<Meili> Oerheks: check your cookies
<Meili> Anyway, feels like my terminal in Ubuntu, mixing Dutch and English...
<OerHeks> cleared it all, i restarted the browser, no dice.. creepy internet
<Meili> Oerheks: also happens in incognito?
<Meili> if so, you might want to call an exorcist....
<OerHeks> Meili, good spot, cookies
<Meili> You're welcome
<timbozeman> I tried to boot into 16.04 today, but it seems to be bricked. Is there any known issues with updates or something?
<compdoc> none here
<genii> timbozeman: Did you try selecting the previous kernel from GRUB menu?
<timbozeman> genii, it wouldnt post initially. i unplugged all my hard drives,but the ssd ubuntu is on and grub would show up. then any kernel version id try would fail to load kernel modules. if i try recovery mode it hangs on "a start job is running for dev-disk-...some-hash.device"
<timbozeman> i booted off a usb and was able to see that ssd's files though
<genii> Sounds like you might have a hardware issue if it's refusing to post. Since this part happens before any software beings to load.
<genii> beings/begins
<mra90> in a kernel build command "ARCH=arm make imx_v6_v7_defconfig" what is the last paramter for? I mean the defconfig?
<timbozeman> i wonder if this ssd died
<compdoc> they do that sometimes
<Guest21272> hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest21272> need some help
<Guest21272> about ubuntu mate os
<lotuspsychje> ask a question first Guest21272
<OerHeks> Guest21272, ask, wait and see
<shibboleth> kernel patches today?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | shibboleth follow the news here
<ubottu> shibboleth follow the news here: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Guest21272> i am new here...i have a toshiba satellite laptop i installed ubuntu mate ...i have nvidia gforce video card ,,,in aditional drivers it apears that i am using the right video driver
<shibboleth> i was asking since both usn and packages.ubuntu.com is usually a day behind the repos
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: fixing security updates takes a while, they come out in your updates
<shibboleth> is lotuspsychje a bot?
<lotuspsychje> no
<shibboleth> ok. did you read/understand my question(s) then?
<Guest21272> watching videos youtube etc in windows in hd is not the same wAY like ubuntu
<kinghat> how would you grep more than one thing from an output? `grep -o '"filesize":\s[0-9]*' '"fps":\s[0-9]*'`
<OerHeks> shibboleth, did you understand the usn url? if there are patches, they would appear there
<willksm> ask #bash kinghat
<OerHeks> so i guess no patches today, maybe tomorrow
<shibboleth> OerHeks, yes, one or two days later
<BrianBlaze420> kinghat, grep 'foo*'\''bar' *.txt
<BrianBlaze420> type deal
<blackflow> shibboleth: USN and packages are synchronized, afaik. perhaps your mirror is out of sync?
<shibboleth> they are def not in sync with repos
<shibboleth> usb has gotten better
<shibboleth> usn
<blackflow> shibboleth: have an example?
<shibboleth> now it's maybe six, twelve hours behind, used to be 24+
<shibboleth> packages? still 24+
<blackflow> shibboleth: I mean which package update is not yet in the repos, and there's USN for it
<OerHeks> shibboleth, is there a special patch you are referring  to?
<shibboleth> my question was: will there be a kernel update today? everyones answer: check usn/packages. my answer to that: these are usually somewhat behind
<shibboleth> never mind, i'll ask in #hardened
<willksm> Guest21272, I don't think anybody understands what you are asking, rephrase your question?
<timbozeman> it seems like one of my spindles died. if i unplug it the computer posts. is it possible that its boot sector had grub witch pointed to the ssd to load?
<shibboleth> you go back to whatever
<OerHeks> lolz shibboleth
<OerHeks> bye!
<compdoc> timbozema, you think its shorted out?
<blackflow> shibboleth: fwiw, I think its your mirror. I see the packages in the repos I use right there when I get the USN
<timbozeman> compdoc, the spindle?
<shibboleth> i have on 20+ occasions found not no kernel updates listed on packages but found them when actually apt update
<hggdh> IIRC USNs are sent out after giving time for the security servers to be updated
<shibboleth> found no even
<ioria> timbozeman, why don't you boot a livecd and run  fsck and smartctl -a /dev/sdX and that drive ?
<timbozeman> ill try that
<ioria> *on
<blackflow> shibboleth: oh wait, which USNs are you referring to? usn.ubuntu.com publications?
<shibboleth> mhm
<blackflow> shibboleth: for example I see now 3893-2 is missing, Bind update for 12.04, got in the mail earlier today.
<OerHeks> usually the usn publishes *after* the patches are rolled out
<blackflow> actually, it's published if you access it directly. not in the list front page
<kunji> Why does gnome-software look in another disk for icons?  It is crashing for me after failing to find two icons, I don't get why it is trying to load the first one though.  (gnome-software:8085): GsPlugin-WARNING **: failed to load local icon /media/Storage/NextCloud/Work/Fiji.app/images/icon.png: Failed to open file '/media/Storage/NextCloud/Work/Fiji.app/images/icon.png': No such file or directory  (gnome-software:8085): GsPlugin-WARNING **: failed to load sto
<kunji> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jon30> hey guys, trying to "chown :www-data uploads" but getting a "Operation not permitted". uploads folder belongs to the current user... any ideas why I would be getting this error?
<blackflow> Jon30: only root can chown
<lotuspsychje> kunji: are you using the nextcloud snap?
<Jon30> blackflow: gotcha! thanks
<OerHeks> kunji, that is where nextcloud seems to be mounted? has nextcloud started?
<Guest21272> hd videos on youtube  are not the same quality in ubuntu mate in windows 10 watching hd videos have a great quality what do i have to do...i have nvdia video card
<kunji> lotuspsychje: No, ... at least I don't think so, but I did try the snap package for the client at one point.  'which nextcloud' is pointint me to /usr/bin/nextcloud and I don't see the nextcloud snap in /snap/
<lotuspsychje> Guest21272: are your local video's playing nicely, lets say on vlc?
<kunji> OerHeks: Yes, the client app is started, I do not think it is the snap version
<lotuspsychje> kunji: df -h you can see the snap loop dirs there
<Guest21272> have't tried vlc yet but i watch youtube often
<lotuspsychje> Guest21272: could you try it to compare with youtube please?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: Yep, I see them, none for nextcloud.
<lotuspsychje> kunji: ok tnx for checking
<lotuspsychje> kunji: wich ubuntu version are you on? up to date also?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: I did have it in the past though, was having some problems with the regular one crashing, but the snap one wasn't working any better.  Ubuntu is 16.04.
<OerHeks> what is this Fiji.app ?
<binop> Hello everywhere, where is the best way to link applications that I downloaded without the package manager to run them from anywhere ? /usr/bin or somewhere else ?
<OerHeks> binop, standard would be /opt/
<kunji> OerHeks: It's a java program for all sorts of scientific image analysis.  I have no idea why gnome-software is looking there.
<kunji> OerHeks: A sort of easy version with all the stuff bundled for ImageJ https://imagej.net/ImageJ
<blackflow> binop: personally I'd go for /usr/local/bin/   it's already in the PATH
<binop> ok thank you OerHeks and blackflow, i put it in /usr/local/bin and it works :)
<kunji> Pretty much, I want to make sure gnome-software on my system isn't doing anything malicious... and I don't want to try reinstalling it until I verify this in case I would be removing something that warrants further investigation.
<qwebirc89090> Hi
<qwebirc89090> I wanted to try another linux os so i used dual boog and cleared tge disk in which Ubuntu was installed and when restarted got grv rescue mode error
<qwebirc89090> Hey is anyone there
<qwebirc89090> Hey hi hello
<kunji> Hmm... I guess I see why it can't find it, Fiji.app is an empty folder (I haven't synced the contents), but I don't know why it was looking to begin with.
<mattia9393> hi
<rapidwave> How do I make sure the MySQL extension for PHP is active?
<mattia9393> i've a problem with my lenovo x230
<mattia9393> x240*
<mattia9393> sorry
<tomreyn> rapidwave: phpinfo()
<mattia9393> hi, I have a problem with my thinkpad x240. I have xubuntu 18.04. I often use the integrated sim reader for data traffic with an iliad card. Since yesterday it has stopped working. I tried to insert the sim that I use on the smartphone and it works without problems, I tried to put the sim of the smarphone to the pc and the wind reads it. How can I resolve? It always remains fixed on mobile band search
<ah2s> rapidwave: also, make sure you restart apache after you install php
<mattia9393> ?
<tomreyn> mattia9393: so you're saying that the sim card you had on your thinkpad x240, running ubuntu 18.04, fails to connect to the mobile network without you making any changes (it worked fine before). And that cross testing this sim card with a different one (fro your smartphone) shows that your laptop can still get online on mobile networks using a sim card, just not the one you had there before. Is this correct?
<mattia9393> tomreyn is correct
<tomreyn> mattia9393: then the cross testing seems to indicate that the sim card you had on the laptop is the problem.
<tomreyn> Talk to the provider, ask them to replace it.
<mattia9393> I can not figure out where the problem is. Because if I put the card that I use on the PC to the smartphone it works and if I put the card I use on the smartphone at the pc it works.
<tomreyn> mattia9393: if the card you used to have on the laptop stopped working there, and another card still works there, then it does suggest this to me. you ruled out that a software change introduced this issue by testing a different sim card successfully on the laptop.
<tomreyn> so it should be a hardware issue.
<tomreyn> (note that it could also be a thermal issue, where the sim card stops working if ti gets too hot on the laptop, but it doesn't get this hot on the smartphone.)
<tomreyn> anyways, we pretty much ruled out software, and that's the only thing this channel is about.
<OerHeks> is there a lease active, when switching pc<>phone
<OerHeks> spoof your mac perhaps? but you claim it did work before
<AlexPortable> can someone help me getting hibernate to actually restore my windows?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, did you try the guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate#swsusp_Troubleshooting
<OerHeks> there are tons of reasons why it can fail, chipset, or - settings,..
<kunji> OerHeks: I think I tracked down why it is looking for that... at some point a .desktop file was created in ~/.local/share/applications for ImageJ, named ImageJ2.desktop and it specifies that icon location.  That's a relief.
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: how cn i figuer out my swap partition?
<Cheez> rapidwave: it's worth noting that the "mysql" extension in the classic sense of the term has been removed from php for a long time now
<Cheez> there is mysqli and PDO, PDO has drivers for mysql
<Cheez> but the mysql extension that provided the mysql_ functions was removed a long time ago
<OerHeks> swapon -s ( show)
<kunji> AlexPortable: You mean to adjust the size/existence of a swap space?  You can use Gparted... but make a backup first if you're going to be moving/resizing existing partitions.
<OerHeks> kunji, good find!
<AlexPortable> kunji: no i mean pointing grub to my swap partition for hibernate to work
<AlexPortable> file rather
<AlexPortable> and what keyboard layout do i need so i can type the word -won't- with the t appearing (without having to press space), while keeping it possible to write nó without having to press spacebar. sortof when ' is pressed and a vowel is typed, put it on the vowel
<AlexPortable> if ' is pressed and the next key is a consonant, it should just show the ' and the consonant. If the ' is pressed and the next key is a vowel, it should put the ' on the vowel, for example á è û
<AlexPortable> Iḿ using US international with dead keys (which should be the correct layout), yet I fail to get it to work
<bryanroderyck> hi im having security issue when downloading tor
<lordcirth_> !details | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<hggdh> AlexPortable: this is an artifact of the US-international layout. You should press space if you want the actual ' (or ", or ~, or `) to be used
<AlexPortable> well i should for vowels, but not for consonants
<AlexPortable> for example ' + t = nothing, until i press spacebar and then the t
<hggdh> AlexPortable: ' plus c results in ć...
<AlexPortable> i dont wan tthat
<AlexPortable> i want vowels only
<bryanroderyck> im on ubuntu 16.04 and im having a message of security before the tor bundle browser downloading end
<AlexPortable> bryanroderyck: waht security message?
<kunji> AlexPortable: No idea about the keyboard.  About Grub, I don't think Grub needs to know where they swap partition is.. or if it does then it is responsible for finding it.  swap is only mentioned 5 times in the manual and none seem to be in that context https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html    The community help wiki doesn't seem to say anything about that either https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: and how are you downloading, and where from (copy url)?
<bryanroderyck> a message saying the tor bundle browser cant cntinue
<bryanroderyck> also iget the wifi paswword message all the time ...is thata virus ?
<kunji> AlexPortable: Ah, this may help though https://superuser.com/questions/383140/linux-grub2-how-to-resume-from-hibernation  You can find the XY he refers to with 'sudo fdisk -l | grep swap'  Should be something like /dev/sdxy, x will be a letter and y will be a number.
<OerHeks> bryanroderyck, how do you install the tor browser, what guide do you follow?
<kunji> AlexPortable: Ah, nvm, I get what you're doing now, OerHeks had the answer.
<bryanroderyck> i have intall the browser from the ubuntu software
<OerHeks> oke, that is depreciated
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<kunji> Hmm, seems that those two warnings were only warnings, having removed those .desktop files so gnome-software is no longer trying to load those icons, now all it does is segfault with no other message.
<kunji> reinstalled, same thing happens, the segfault happens just after the Editor's Picks icons load.
<bryanroderyck> i have use the command to install but doesnt work
<AlexPortable> any suggestions to fix the keyboard layout?
<AlexPortable> and maybe multitouch
<bryanroderyck> its install manually but doesnt work when irun from terminal
<ioria> kunji, grep 'segfault' /var/log/syslog
<kunji> ioria: Feb 25 21:01:02 kunji-Lenovo-YOGA-900-13ISK kernel: [324936.864430] pool[11225]: segfault at ffffffffffffffb8 ip 00007fd543f46b97 sp 00007fd51fdfb938 error 5 in libappstream-glib.so.8.0.6[7fd543f2a000+42000]
<ioria> libappstream
<kunji> ioria: Anything I can do do about, or might as well leave it be (I should upgrade to 18.04 in the next few months).
<ioria> kunji, gnome-software --prefer-local
<kunji> ioria: Should help, but I guess there are still some issues https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039290/ubuntu-software-crashes-upon-loading-editors-picks-icons
<kunji> ioria: Thanks, I'll make do, I rarely open it anyway.
<ioria> kunji, ok
<kunji> OerHeks: Thanks for your help as well.
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: if you want to use the Tor Browser Bundle, download it here (only): https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en - this is not supported here, though.
<ioria> kunji, prefer-local should prefer local file sources to AppStream
<kunji> ioria: Makes sense
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: this said, there are other ways to use tor on ubuntu, but they will be less safe when it comes to protecting your privacy.
<ioria> kunji, you can remove the apt version and try the snap one
<kunji> ioria: Oh... I didn't realize that would have a snap, that should work
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: your suggestion didn't yield any success, just brings up a new session like i never pressed hibernate
<AlexPortable> `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash resume=/swapfile"`
<ioria> kunji, wait, is older 3.27.4
<bryanroderyck> thanks tomreyn
<kunji> ioria: yes, 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.11
<_alx_> forgive me, I'm not sure where to ask this question. I'm using 7z to uncompress an archive and its gotten very slow. It's been at 99%, taking minutes for each file ending in .desc (started saturday). It's only using 1.7-5.9% of the CPU, and memory is also fine, what could be taking so long?
<compdoc> _alx_, maybe your cpu does not support AES
<kunji> _alx_: Could be I/O
<kunji> compdoc: wouldn't that cause high cpu usage though?
<compdoc> possibly so
<_alx_> compdoc: even if it use to be fast? I think it does. How would I test that?
<_alx_> kunji: interesting also, how can I test that?
<compdoc> it worked fine? was there an update?
<kunji> _alx_: By installing and running iotop, needs to be run with sudo.
<_alx_> compdoc: no, the archive is fairly large (100gb) but the first 99% (200,000+ files) were very fast, and now it takes minutes each file.
<kunji> _alx_: is that 99% by number of files or by the disk size?
<kunji> That is, the disk space they occupy.
<kunji> Maybe the biggest files are last?
<_alx_> kunji: should be, but it's at over 350k+ files now. It's being done on an external hd with plenty of space =. The files should all be very small but the .desc extension I don't know what that is
<compdoc> _alx_, open the System Monitor, then Resources tab. is it using lots of swap?
<_alx_> compdoc: 25.7%
<compdoc> not horrible, i guess
<compdoc> _alx_, what cpu you have?
<_alx_> compdoc: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/64900/intel-core-i7-3615qm-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3-30-ghz.html
<_alx_> compdoc: I could run it on my other machine that has a 4770k
<compdoc> Ivy Bridge, but still pretty fast
<compdoc> it has aes
<compdoc> how much ram? you ever read the drive's SMART info?
<_alx_> compdoc: 16gb ram, and it says SMART is not supported on the external drive where its trying to extract everything
<compdoc> 16G should be plenty
<_alx_> compdoc: it's a public archive if you want to try?
<compdoc> does it extract from the same drive its writing to?
<_alx_> yes
<compdoc> can you store the file internally, and extract to the external?
<_alx_> sure, but i feel strange about stopping the process that's already running because it's been running for so long already
<compdoc> oh, thats ok
<_alx_> what if it just too another hour
<compdoc> I have a fast desktop with no externakl drives, so they might not compare
<kunji> which archive?
<_alx_> kunji: https://archive.org/details/wiki_imslp_org_20140106
<leonardus> if my ubuntu installation is encrypted, is there a point in doing a "secure erase" on files, or is deleting them enough?
<kunji> _alx_: "Be aware that this XML dump is partially broken."
<_alx_> kunji: is it possible he meant the dump would take almost 2 months to decompress?
<lordcirth_> leonardus, depends, if the key is ever compromised, then they could be recovered. 'shred' might be safer.
<compdoc> heh
<leonardus> lordcirth_, but if someone stole my computer and didn't know the key, there's no way they can be recovered?
<lordcirth_> leonardus, unless they brute force, steal, or guess your password.
<lordcirth_> "shred -n1 -z -u" is what I usually use
<kunji> _alx_: I don't know if it will ever decompress if it is partially broken.  The .desc files are probably description files, maybe from Avid or something like that.
<lordcirth_> It's also technically possible, though very unlikely, that AES-256 will suddenly be broken. Also possible for there to be a bug in LUKS or the scripts aroun it (it did happen once)
<leonardus> lordcirth_, that happened? where can I read about that? sounds interesting
<_alx_> kunji: so you're suggesting ask for or wait for a new data dump?
<kunji> _alx_: Oh, hmm, what he says isn't quite clear.  The XML dump is corrupted... so I guess it should extract still but some will be corrupted.  I'm not sure if he means that or if he means the zipped one is corrupted, in which case it may not unzip properly.
<_alx_> kunji: I thought he meant the xml files were corrupted, not the dump itself
<kunji> _alx_: Is the torrent version zipped?
<_alx_> kunji: yes
<lordcirth_> leonardus, trying to find it, it's hard to google
<_alx_> kunji: I will try something else
<_alx_> kunji compdoc thank you for your time!
<ccm> hi! @everyone
<ccm> #
<ccm> Is this general?
<ccm> Hello?
<ccm> 😁
<hggdh> ccm: we see you. Please just ask your question
<ccm> Ok Thanks
<Exterminador> stupid question: can I create network interfaces and assign a specific process to it?
<ccm> I was thinking of setting up a slack community, I was wondering if it was "ok"
<ccm> I want to create one, but I dont know if it is legal+ok with community members+ok with canotical+ubuntu
<leftyfb> Exterminador: only if the application support binding/listening it's services to a particular interface/ip
<ccm> hggdb: Do you know someone I can talk to about this?
<hggdh> ccm: probably yes, it will be OK, as long as you do not mis-use possible trademarks/copyrights. But this is not the place to discuss it (this channel is reserved for *support* of Ubuntu)
<ccm> WHere can I discuss it?
<hggdh> ccm: I personally do not, anymore. Try asking on #ubuntu-discuss, or #ubuntu-offtopic. They might know, there
<ccm> is there a community channel?
<hggdh> ccm: ah, yes. #ubuntu-community-team, methinks
<ccm> Thanks!!!!!
<ccm> Hggdh: The other channels are frozen😣
<flusheddata> Hello, has anyone been able to sign with GPG in Ubuntu 18.10's LibreOffice?
<wolfi_> hi
<Guest34533> Hi ya'l
<flusheddata> Hi, ya'l
<flusheddata> I need some help on Ubuntu 18.10/LibreOffice/GPG
<flusheddata> For some reason I cannot sign LibreOffice documents using Open PGP Certificates
<flusheddata> It works ok with X509 certs tho
<flusheddata> Any Spanish speaking user here?
<mustmodify> I have ubuntu 18.04 server on my dev machine. Through my own genius, somehow I uninstalled all my networking stuff... dhcp utilities are gone. ifconfig works, but shows only two network... 'lo' and 'docker'. I burned a DVD of Ubuntu server. I don't want to completely reinstall because, as my 10 year old daughter says, that would be poop. I just want to use it "apt-get install ubuntu-server", which presumably includes networking.
<OerHeks> flusheddata, add yourself to this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1772683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772683 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Cannot sign a document, gpg keys are not listed" [Medium,Triaged]
<flusheddata> OerHeks thanks you
<jorge_> hola a todos
<OerHeks> read to the end, there are snap and debs issues, not sure the state of the standard LO debs
<black_13> what is the best way to to remote into an ubuntu linux system for osx
<leftyfb> black_13: ssh
<xamithanx> what
<xamithanx> ubuntu system for osx?
<leftyfb> xamithanx: I think they're referring to osx as being the client
<black_13> vnc ? or better from osx to ubuntu
<xamithanx> Oh,  so from osx
<OerHeks> ssh, vnc perhaps
<flusheddata> mustmodify: have you tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<compdoc> mustmodify, you might never have installed the utils youre talking about. have you tried setting up netplan?
<mustmodify> flusheddata: no, let me give it a shot. I wasn't sure what package names to use.
<flusheddata> ;-)
<mustmodify> compdoc: networking has been working for several years. I certainly uninstalled it.
<mustmodify> restarting, as I was in the install CD's UI
<mustmodify> that's interesting. "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - resource temporarily unavailable"
<mustmodify> but I just restarted.
<OerHeks> that means unattended updates are running?
<OerHeks> just wait a minute, and try again
<johnfg> hi folks
<mustmodify> k
<mustmodify> what does the --reinstall flag do?
<mustmodify> NM, I'll just ask `man`
<johnfg> I wanted to install ubuntu-server-18.04 in a dual-boot system, on /dev/vg0.
<mustmodify> OK, it worked this time.
<mustmodify> But it didn't work.
<johnfg> However, when I boot the live dvd and get to the part of the install for choosing where to install, it doesn't give me the option to select an existing vg or lv.
<johnfg> Am I missing something?
<mustmodify> I must have purged, because it says it needs 13 NEW packages.
<mustmodify> So either I need to get this machine to use networking even without network-manager installed, which would be interesting, or I need to use the DVD as a source for apt-get, or I need to reinstall JUST THE OS...
<mustmodify> Or as a last resort, wipe and reinstall everything.
<mustmodify> Pretty much in order of preference, though the first two should be swapped.
<compdoc> you dont need network-manager. I used to remove it
<compdoc> now I just ignore it
<mustmodify> ok, well...
<mustmodify> that's fine but I do need to get a DHCP lease.
<compdoc> setup netplan
<mustmodify> I'd rather get the old stuff working again. :)
<compdoc> 18.04 has not been around for several years. just a few months. netplan is a new thing, and Ive read breifly that updating from an earlier OS will try to convert it for you
<leftyfb> upgrading keeps ifupdown in place
<mustmodify> So ... I see apt-cdrom
<mustmodify> Wait, what package(s) do I need to get normal DHCP working? presumably isc-dhcp-client
<mustmodify> what else?
<cmcintosh> hey gang i have a single USB external drive, I am looking to install linux on
<cmcintosh> do I need to get another smaller usb for the boot installer?
<cmcintosh> or is there a way to just install it onto the single USB somehow?
<xamithanx> I've used virtual machine with .iso file and usb passthrough to install before
<xamithanx> Not ideal but didn't have a 2nd usb or cd|dvd at the time
<lordcirth_> cmcintosh, you want a full, read-write ubuntu install? Other USB, DVD, or VM with usb passthrough are all options
<cmcintosh> ah so like load up the iso onto Virtualbox can do it then
<cmcintosh> awesome
<lordcirth_> I've also done debootstrap, but that requires an already-working Linux install
<lordcirth_> yeah. You will need the PUEL-licensed extension pack to Vbox for USB passthrough
<cmcintosh> ah crap
<cmcintosh> or rather
<cmcintosh> not sure what that means
<lordcirth_> cmcintosh, what OS are you on right now?
<cmcintosh> i have a windows 10 box
<compdoc> Ive tried booting ubuntu from a usb, but after awhile the usb stick would always start having issues. even on brand new ones. does ubuntu have the option of minimum writes, like some other OSes have?
<lordcirth_> cmcintosh, you need this extension: https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/6.0.4/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-6.0.4.vbox-extpack
<ioria> cmcintosh, if you burn the iso on usb pendrive with rufus and install on the external drive, you'll be up in 20 minutes
<cmcintosh> i dont have a second USB atm
<cmcintosh> and its 1am :/
<cmcintosh> rather 4am
<cmcintosh> ah i think i have that one installed already the VB ext that is
<lordcirth_> cmcintosh, ok. then you should be able to use USB passthrough to pass the external drive into to VM, boot the iso, and install
<lordcirth_> cmcintosh, is this a USB hard drive or a flash drive?
<mustmodify> so I did `sudo systemctl start networking`  and it complains that "/dev/stderr: No such device or address"
<mustmodify> ... which seems odd.
<compdoc> did you install anything? that missing stuff you said?
<mustmodify> nothing yet.
<mustmodify> I'm still trying to get apt-get working from the cdrom
<mustmodify> I used apt-cdrom and that seemed to work, but apt-get still fails.
<compdoc> just create a netplan file. its easy. we can help you
<mustmodify> ok.
<mustmodify> But ... sorry to be dense... if I use netplan, then the next step would be to start networking, right?
<compdoc> no. you apply the config and it orks
<compdoc> works
<mustmodify> I see.
<mustmodify> So it won't need to create something at /dev/stderr ?
<cmcintosh> thanks again lordcirth_ save me a wait for the store to open ;)
<compdoc> you would never create anything there
<mustmodify> I thought not.
<mustmodify> But I tried to start networking and the error I got was "cannot create /dev/stderr: No such device or address"
<mustmodify> Anyway, netplan.
<compdoc> type 'ip a'   does it list your nic?
<demiseed> hey yall
<demiseed> can someone tell my why im getting a permission error when trying to ./ on a fresh vps?
<mustmodify> yes
<compdoc> what is the name of the nic?
<demiseed> -bash: ./manage.py: Permission denied
<demiseed> but am running as root ? ;d
<genii> is "manage.py" set executable?
<mustmodify> enp2s0
<demiseed> genii i think so?
<compdoc> great. type cd /etc/netplan  to switch to that folder
<mustmodify> compdoc: https://photos.app.goo.gl/NCwKMhqAS3MHrdz16
<mustmodify> enp2s0
<compdoc> you have 2 nics?
<mustmodify> yes
<mustmodify> I thought I was having an issue with my onboard one, but then it turned out it was the router.
<mustmodify> I'll uninstall it if that removes confusion.
<compdoc> ok, what files do you see in  /etc/netpla
<compdoc> n
<mustmodify> I don't have /etc/netplan
<compdoc> this is 18.04?
<mustmodify> yes.
<mustmodify> I updated from 16 if that matters.
<mustmodify> It was not a great experience.
<compdoc> so then you use /etc/network/interfaces
<compdoc> can you post that file on pastebin?
<mustmodify> ok, I have stuff in that file.
<mustmodify> yep.
<vimar> Hi
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/ffa9b4b4119e9d871d84f1673d9f1808
<compdoc> that looks correct for those nics, although dhcp can assign the nameservers
<compdoc> you sure your dhcp service is working?
<mustmodify> It is not working.
<mustmodify> that's the problem.
<mustmodify> Oh
<mustmodify> upstream
<mustmodify> yes.
<compdoc> on your router, or whatever
<mustmodify> I'm on a PC plugged into the same router.
<mustmodify> when I `ping 1.1.1.1` I get "Network is unreachable"
<mustmodify> so it's not just DHCP.
<mustmodify> I uninstalled other networking stuff, apparently.
<compdoc> how about setting the ip address manually? you just need to use the same settings as your working pc, except a different ip
<compdoc> yes, theres no addresss
<compdoc> shows in you pic
<mustmodify> Right.
<compdoc> whats the ip of your current machine?
<mustmodify> That machine was at .18
<mustmodify> 192.168.254.18
<compdoc> just a sec
<mustmodify> current machine is 192.168.254.21
<verno> hello, i just used OS-Uninstaller to uninstall windows from my dual boot, but i cant boot any OS anymore.
<compdoc> mustmodify, try this    https://pastebin.com/gzeYvfSH
<compdoc> for /etc/network/interfaces
<OerHeks> verno, use the live iso to reinstall grub? see ubottu
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<compdoc> mustmodify, oops, thats wrong
<compdoc> use the same nic in both places
<compdoc> https://pastebin.com/fE7ad313
<mustmodify> ok, now what?
<compdoc> reboot
<mustmodify> ok.
<mustmodify> in progress.
<compdoc> then ip a, and see if that nis has an address
<compdoc> nic
<verno> OerHeks, thanks
<leonardus> I'm helping a friend learn Ubuntu, is there any remote desktop software I can use so I can see what he's doing and show him how to do stuff?
<flusheddata> Can someone sign LibreOffice documents with GPG in Ubuntu 18
<flusheddata> =
<flusheddata> ?
<verno> leonardus, google Timeviewer
<verno> Teamviewer*
<mustmodify> compdoc: It does; but when I ping 1.1.1.1, it's 'Destination host unreachable'
<flusheddata> leonardus: The easy way: 1) Teamviewer, 2) Anydesk
<flusheddata> Both are very similar. Anydesk is founded by former Teamviewer team members
<compdoc> mustmodify, is that gateway ip correct?   gateway 192.168.254.1
<flusheddata> Both are easy to setup and straight
<mustmodify> I'll verify
<mustmodify> oh, no. Let me fix that.
<mustmodify> surprisingly, the gateway shown on windows is 192.168.254.254
<compdoc> then you need to change that
<mustmodify> yep, already done and rebooting
<Charlie4friend> hello :) My laptop is running epiphany os. currently wifi download speeds are coming out at 20mbps whereas phone and other laptop are showing 50-55mbps. where to start in addressing this?
<compdoc> can you ping 192.168.254.254?
<flusheddata> Charlie4friend: It depends on your machine's wifi hardware. Your laptop is probably quite old, isn't it?
<Charlie4friend> flusheddata whats the terminal command to show network adapter?
<mustmodify> IT WORKS!
<mustmodify> Thanks compdoc.
<mustmodify> So ...
<mustmodify> So what now?
<compdoc> your machine sounds messed up, but not completely gone :)
<mustmodify> I mean, presumably I shouldn't be using a static IP.
<mustmodify> Oh good.
<OerHeks> !cookie | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<compdoc> you shouldnt need to, but no problem using it
<compdoc> sudo apt update, to start. but you might need to do more than that
<mustmodify> I did update, thanks.
<compdoc> i dont know how to reinstall network components
<mustmodify> Hey, just being up is a big deal. Thanks.
<compdoc> if any device on your network uses that address, 192.168.254.30, things will get wonkey
<lunatikos> hello ! i would like to add a sudo command at boot... how can i do please, i'm newbie.
<mustmodify> right.
<JimBuntu> lunatikos, man /etc/rc.local ?
<mustmodify> Thanks again compdoc
<mustmodify> Likely there would have been a LOT of random-attempts-at-whatever before that got solved.
<compdoc> sure. good luck
<lunatikos> jimbuntu added it to rc.local "ntfsfix /dev/sdb1"
<lunatikos> sry i was away :s
<jjbuggle> year of desktop question: how do I reduce an image size?  I need it to go from 4mb to under 3mb
<JimBuntu> lunatikos, that looks right to me.
<lunatikos> gimp ?
<lunatikos> ok i gonna try jim i come back after boot
<lunatikos> back, jim, it don't work :(
<Charlie4friend> sorry for noob question. for basic daily usage would you reccomend installing an antivirus for epiphany os? thank you
<lunatikos> i would like to "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1" everytime im on desktop
<lunatikos> at boot
<OerHeks> epifany os is not supported here, but generally no
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OerHeks> lunatikos, why would one fix a filesystem standard on boot?
<lunatikos> cause i tried chkdsk on windows and there no errors, but hdd refuses to mount on linux, except if i do ntfsfix command.
<compdoc>  chkdsk is horrible to run on disks, except to fix files
<compdoc> jsut read the SMART
<lunatikos> i have projects on windows hdd i would like to have access on both windows / linux... (i have no dual boot, i do boot in bios)
<lunatikos> smart is to control hdd health no ?
<JimBuntu> lunatikos, did you put the command above the exit command ?
<lunatikos> above = up ?
<compdoc> not control it. its used to read info about the drive, like if its dying
<JimBuntu> yes, earlier in the file
<lunatikos> no
<JimBuntu> lunatikos, then that is why. Your added commands need to come before the exit command
<compdoc> you using ubuntu now?
<jjbuggle> is there a way to convert a pdf to jpg?
<lunatikos> i do "exit = 0"  (enter) then "ntfsfix ...." ?
<JimBuntu> lunatikos, other way around please
<lunatikos> ?
<lunatikos> i have ubuntu
<compdoc> open the disks utility
<lunatikos> plz help me, it has been 3 days with no success :(
<JimBuntu> lunatikos, it should be your command ( enter ) then exit 0
<JimBuntu> don't type in the 'then' sorry
<lunatikos> added "exit=0" to rc.local
<JimBuntu> Once it's working well enough, someone can help you with WHY you are having this issue. I'm betting Windows isn't actually being powered off and is actually doing that fastboot thing, which leaves NTFS drives in a 'dirty' state
<lunatikos> compdoc, now in disk util i do what ?
<lunatikos> ah ! exit 0
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html and enable it:  uuid=.... 0 0  to 0 1
<compdoc> select the drive in the list, and in the upper right of the window, there's 3 short bars. click that and select SMART DATA etc
<lunatikos> i have no smart data
<compdoc> external?
<lunatikos> no, sata
<compdoc> you might need to enable smart in the bios then
<compdoc> sorry
<compdoc> thats a shame
<lunatikos> i think its on, i reboot fast...
<compdoc> ok
<lunatikos> bk
<compdoc> was it off?
<lunatikos> rc.local wont work. smart was activated, but sata hot plug was disabled so i enabled it for all..
<compdoc> dont think that matters for samrt
<compdoc> smart
<lunatikos> https://i.imgur.com/UavsE07.jpg
<lunatikos> my disk tool
<lunatikos> if i click active it wont boot, saying acpi error
<compdoc> I dont think thats right. its the gnome-disk-util
<compdoc> that looks different
<lunatikos> i have 18.10 i think
<lunatikos> ubuntu
<lunatikos> ubuntustudio
<compdoc> https://i.stack.imgur.com/p4Zf4.png
<lunatikos> (it has jack audio + gimp + libre office included..)
<compdoc> do you see smart as an option anywhere? right clcik?
<lunatikos> how do i download it "disk-utility" ?
<lunatikos> no
<compdoc> sudo apt install gnome-disk-utility
<lunatikos> thx
<lunatikos> https://i.imgur.com/oaTAMVm.jpg
<compdoc> yes, now click the little gear icon upper right
<lunatikos> ok then ?
<compdoc> select smart. show a pic of that
<compdoc> is that the boot drive?
<lunatikos> https://i.imgur.com/mkL4l2n.png
<compdoc> that drive is perfect.
<compdoc> no problems
<lunatikos> not the boot drive, its astorage
<compdoc> check all your drives
<compdoc> reallocated sectors value should = 0
<lunatikos> all ok
<compdoc> smae with pending sectors
<compdoc> good. hard drives and ssd can begin to fail and show reallocated sectors. you have to replace the drive then
<lunatikos> all ok 0
<lunatikos> ?
<lunatikos> replace ?
<compdoc> if they have more than zero reallocated sectors, then the drive is dying
<lunatikos> they all 0
<compdoc> perfect
<lunatikos> :)
<compdoc> i replace a lot of failing drives for my customers
<compdoc> they go bad a lot
<lunatikos> so why it doesnt mount ?
<compdoc> its ntfs
<lunatikos> so ?
<compdoc> in the disks program, slect the drive, then select the large partition in the image, and click the start button
<lunatikos> then ?
<lunatikos> (play button right ?)
<compdoc> does it show mounted?
<compdoc> yes, play button
<lunatikos> no
<lunatikos> it refuses to mount
<lunatikos> it does nothing
<lunatikos> status is not mounted
<compdoc> how abuot the 2nd partition?
<compdoc> i cant tell how large those are
<lunatikos> all stay not mounted
<lunatikos> 1 go
<lunatikos> *1 To *
<lunatikos> 2 to
<compdoc> how many partitins does it have? just 2?
<lunatikos> ssd 500 go
<lunatikos> 4 to
<lunatikos> 1 on each disks
<OerHeks> has it ever mounted, and were you able to read AND write?
<lunatikos> on ubuntu 16 or 14 yes
<lunatikos> not in 18
<OerHeks> i think you need exfat utils
<lunatikos> but never
<lunatikos> exFAT allow more than 4 Gb files ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<lunatikos> done
<OerHeks> restart nautilus \
<lunatikos> nautilus is terminal ?
<compdoc> file
<lunatikos> file ?
<lunatikos> i reboot ?
<compdoc> used to browse files
<OerHeks> filemanager
<lunatikos> then
<lunatikos> exFAT format allows + 4 Gb files ?
<lunatikos> (movies x264 etc...)
<OerHeks> yes, it is their next generation filesystem.
<lunatikos> ok
<QwertyChouskie> Halp! https://i.imgur.com/QWQsuKX.png GTK2 theming broke
<lunatikos> i do what with file browser now ?
<QwertyChouskie> And I have a bunch of stuff up so I don't want to reboot
<OerHeks> but your screenpost says so, so i guess you had to install these before in 14.04 and 16.04
<OerHeks> now mount that sdb again, in your filemanager, or manually
<lunatikos> i must reformat the NTFS data in exFAT, and recopy folders in exFAT ?
<compdoc> no
<compdoc> should just work with the magic of linux
<lunatikos> it refuses to mount in file browser
<compdoc> if not, try to reboot and see if Disks program can mount it
<lunatikos> ok i reboot
<OerHeks> good, then that ntfs is corrupted, but not by windows... now think.
<lunatikos> no it wont mount
<lunatikos> in chronology there is fat < ntfs < exFAT ?
<lunatikos> fat32*
<lunatikos> in chronology there is fat32 < ntfs < exFAT ?
<compdoc> lunatikos, I dont mount ntfs disks in nix very often, but i just google how to with the version  of ubuntu
<lunatikos> i not found
<lunatikos> the better is i format in exFAT then i re-copy all files in no ?
<compdoc> I would think you need to load ntfs utils rather than exfat
<lunatikos> i got ntfsfix
<lunatikos> if i type "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1" it mounts
<compdoc> exFAT is a file system that was created to be used on flash drives like USB memory sticks and SD cards.
<catbeard> anyone have a command to return the apt package name given a full path to a file?
<lunatikos> if ntfs filesystem is the pb i can reformat in exFAT then copy back files...
<lunatikos> if exFAT is compatible by both win10 & ubuntu
<OerHeks> lunatikos, no, your ntfs drivers should be fine, there might be something else what corrupts your partition, like malware
<OerHeks> in windows
<lunatikos> how i can do ?
<lunatikos> i launched eset, malwarebytes and rogue killer..
<lunatikos> all clean
<Bashing-om> catbeard: ' dpkg -S <full_path> ' do ya ?
<lunatikos> i have a kaspersky bootable disk
<lunatikos> the better is i format no ?
<lunatikos> in exfat
<OerHeks> if there is no data on it, you can
<OerHeks> but that is not a fix
<lunatikos> there iare datas, i can copy back on later..
<lunatikos> are*
<lunatikos> ok i gonna format in exFAT
<lunatikos> i added you to contact OerHeks and compdoc
<lunatikos> ... too much time i passed trying to fix the pb, the job, my projects awaits.
<lunatikos> u agree with EXFAT format ?
<compdoc> me? I dont use it, so cant say
<lunatikos> i use kaspersky rescue disk to try to heal the partition 1st ?
<lunatikos> ext4 is not compatible with windows 10 ?
<compdoc> thats an AV, dont think it can repair. open the drives in windows. or boot the Ubuntu dvd live and try
<VitoG> hi compdoc
<compdoc> I heard something about win10 and linux file systems recently
<lunatikos> what filesystem i should use to work both in win10 and linux ubuntu ?
<compdoc> but usally not. ext4 for nix, and ntfs for windows
<compdoc> and zfs for really large
<lunatikos> exFAT is ok for both ? + files + 4 Gb ?
<GOAtia> hi all please help, I have some issues with updating, editing of repositories. 1. The "software & update" icon/program is nowhere to be found on my system. 2. I tried a sudo update and upgrade command and an error "N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details." therefore I am unable to see or access any repositories. Running Ububtu 18.10
<lunatikos> exFAT is ok for both ? + files + 4 Gb ?
<lunatikos> files > 4Gb
<catbeard> i need to install nvidia drivers on bunsenlabs linux, gtx 1050 4GB model
<catbeard> need to run cuda-z
<lunatikos> i format in ubuntu and click "usable by windows" ?
<compdoc> sounds good to me
<lunatikos> but its ntfs again..
<compdoc> but can you mount it
<lunatikos> "fat" format in disk utility is exFAT or fat 32 ? i need files > 4gb.
<compdoc> try to mount it
<lunatikos> i click fat in disk utility ?
<compdoc> format in ubuntu and click "usable by windows"
<lunatikos> but can't mount if ntfs
<compdoc> try it
<lunatikos> there also a choice "other"
<compdoc> you couldnt mount those weird partitions. maybe you can mount a proper partition
<lunatikos> ok i gonna try
<GOAtia> hi all please help, I have some issues with updating, editing of repositories. 1. The "software & update" icon/program is nowhere to be found on my system. 2. I tried a sudo update and upgrade command and an error "N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details." therefore I am unable to see or access any repositories. Running Ububtu 18.10
<lunatikos> i'll tell you mates, i added you in contacts... seeya
<compdoc> bye
<lunatikos> bye ! nn
<lunatikos> (i gonna do it now..)
<nacc_> GOAtia: don't paste parts of messages, instead use a pastebin and provide the complete output from `sudo apt update`
<OerHeks> GOAtia, are you behind a proxy?
<cek> How do I specify which cert to use for dkms module signing?
<OerHeks> dkms module signing .. all i know is MOK utils
<catbeard> ok just installed xserver-xorg-nvidia i think and rebooted as instructed, now it doesn't let the mouse or keyboard do anything on login screen
<GOAtia> I shall use the pastebin in future sorry, I am new at linux and Hexchat still have a lot to learn, wrt to the proxy I am not sure, how do I find out? I am connected directly to the fibre router
<lunatikos> what i can use to format in exFAT ?
<GOAtia> ?? where do I find this Pastebin ?
<xamithanx> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GOAtia> Oh I see :)
<GOAtia> OK, I just pasted the command lines, should I send the address ?
<xamithanx> If you want people to see it,  yeah
<Bashing-om> GOAtia: If you want us to see what you want us to see, then yes ,, post that link :)
<GOAtia> lol cool sorry first time https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XR2TBQCRQj/
<Bashing-om> GOAtia: :) ... All a process of learning.
<OerHeks> see
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-debian/+archive/ubuntu/kxstudio
<OerHeks> there are no cosmic candidates, remove that repo and you are fine
<GOAtia> Thats my problem I cannot access, edit, alter or remove repos.. the "Software & Update" icon/program cannot be found on my system
<xamithanx> do it manually
<tomreyn> GOAtia: can you open a temrinal?
<GOAtia> yes
<tomreyn> GOAtia: which graphical desktop do you run there?
<tomreyn> kde, gnome?
<tomreyn> GOAtia: still around?
<GOAtia> yea I dont know where to check
<tomreyn> when you installed ubuntu, did you download it from ubuntu.com.com, or some other site?
<tomreyn> err ubuntu.com
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<GOAtia> From ubuntu.com
<CountryfiedLinux> I logged out of a live session on Ubuntu Mate. What's the user name and password to log in?
<bobdobbs> I want to lay out and print some stickers on my home printer. I've got printing set up. What software should I use for laying out a page for printing?
<tomreyn> GOAtia: type this in the terminal: software-properties-gtk
<tomreyn> GOAtia: then press enter
<compdoc> you can take the linux out of the coutry, but you cant take the country outta linux. my pappy used to say
<tomreyn> GOAtia: does this bring up the software settings you were looking for?
<GOAtia> command not found :(
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: i'm not really good at this, but i guess a vector graphics application.
<GOAtia> sorry typo
<tomreyn> GOAtia: so you got the software properties GUI now?
<tomreyn> the window with those settings opened?
<GOAtia> yes finally
<tomreyn> GOAtia: you can right-click the icon on the panel and add it to favorites
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, openoffice/libreoffice gives all sorts and standard printer sticker formats, also businesscards and such
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: thanks. I'll give that a shot :)
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: inkscape would be the standard for editing vector graphics, i would think.
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: but it might be oversized, and maybe lobreoffice draw is easier in the end.
<tomreyn> *libreoffice
<OerHeks> oh, that is creating the graphics, yes
<bobdobbs> tomreyn: I kinda know my way around inkscape. But would it really be the best for printing stuff?
<OerHeks> i read to print on;
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: i would not know, have a lack of experience there, sorry.
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: Maybe Inkscape to create the graphics, then LO Draw to lay them out on the page.
<GOAtia> YAY thanks man :) I will be able to try and sort it out from here
<bobdobbs> LO Draw?
<tomreyn> libreoffice
<tomreyn> ubuntu's office suite
<GOAtia> Thanks for the help guys
<tomreyn> GOAtia: you're welcome. make sure "sudo apt update" returns no warnings or errors in the end.
<OerHeks> ubuntustudio-graphics  ~-video and ~-publishing  are pretty good https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntustudio
<OerHeks> -photography gives darktable too
<amazoniantoad> can anyone invite me to #programming?
<leftyfb> amazoniantoad: that's not what this channel is for. Go to #freenode for help with other channels
<amazoniantoad> leftyfb, thanks
<bobdobbs> is there a printer management ui on ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> I think I've print job stuck. I'd like to delete it so I can... print something else
<xamithanx> there is a cups windows
<bobdobbs> xamithanx: this is a gui? how do I access it?
<xamithanx> it is called print-manager on kde,  not sure on gnome
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: settings -> devices -> printers
<tomreyn> that's if you'Re on a current ubuntu (gnome-shell)
<jeremyb> Then there is localhost:631 in a web browser
<bobdobbs> thanks :)
<bobdobbs> damn. I tried cancelling all three jobs in the queue. The dialogue responded by hanging, and the printer spat out a page of semi-printed garbage
<puxavida> I have xbuntu 18.10 installed on a laptop. The resolution is too small so I changed the scaleing to x2, but now top of the applications hide under the top panel.  Is there a way to adjust this?
<eater9> Hi, running ubuntu 18.04 and twice now in the last week, in the middle of the workday, the root filesystem has suddenly become read-only. I have to reboot from a live disk and fsck it. What the heck could be causing that?
<puxavida> applications do this when super-right arrow or maximize
<tomreyn> eater9: broken storage, check smart data
<tomreyn> !smart | eater9
<ubottu> eater9: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<OerHeks> puxavida, hold windows key & drag with L-mouse
<tomreyn> eater9: also see system logs (journalctl)
<tharkun> Good $DAY, I am looking for some versions of several daemons running under ubuntu. Where can I look into that information?
<tomreyn> tharkun: on a nearby random number generator?
#ubuntu 2019-02-26
<OerHeks> tharkun, launchpad would give that info
<tomreyn> tharkun: https://packages.ubuntu.com maybe
<tomreyn> (but your question is pretty broad)
<tharkun> tomreyn: Because it is indeed broad. The list is long and no need to cumber everyone with a long list.
<puxavida> OerHeks, I can drag it down like that, but why does the scaling make the app top hide?  Not happening on all the other systems - well, I guess I don't have x2 scaling on either
<tharkun> BTW the current LTS is 18.04?
<tomreyn> tharkun: yes.
<tharkun> tomreyn: Thanks a lot.
<OerHeks> puxavida, no idea. gnome-tweak-tool can do more, font scaling..
<tomreyn> tharkun: so you're looking for package versions, or for --version output of those daemons?
<puxavida> i'm using xubuntu (xfce)
<eater9> thanks @tomreyn, smart testing now. it's happened with two different drives though so i'm pretty sure it's not the hardware
<tomreyn> eater9: then maybe it's not the drives but other hardware, like the controller or memory.
<tharkun> tomreyn: I am looking for several "least" versions some apps need. I rather look for them before I install the distro.
<tomreyn> eater9: so again, check your logs.
<puxavida> I use alt-left mouse-drag to move or right mouse to resize
<tomreyn> tharkun: oh i see. well "rmadison" on any supported ubuntu version then or https://packages.ubuntu.com
<tharkun> tomreyn: hmmm, well, ahem ahem. cough no cough ubuntu cough installed cough here
<eater9> @tomreyn: is there any particular logging you can recommend? there's nothing out of the ordinary in the syslog
<eater9> SMART short test says no error
<fassl> maybe just install the app in different distro docker containers
<tgm4883> tharkun: I'm still not 100% sure what you're looking for, but would this help https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> eater9: you can review previous boots' logs by passing decreasing values (starting at -1, then -2) to journalctl -b
<tharkun> tgm4883: Yes it did help. I am half way through. If two more critical daemons are within parameters you got to get me stationed here for quite some timme.
<tomreyn> eater9: you can limit the output to warinings and higher level using -p4
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | eater9
<ubottu> eater9: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ^ in case you'd like to share with us
<eater9> Thanks, found that but there's nothing, the last log entry is from about 30 mins before the erroring started and it's innocuous
<tomreyn> eater9: so it doesn't even say that the file system went read-only? which mount point was it?
<tomreyn> eater9: oh you said root file system, sorry. well that's logical then. use dmesg instead
<eater9> It's mounted at /
<tomreyn> unless you have a separate /var ?
<eater9> I do not
<tomreyn> journalctl writes to disk. if the disk it writes to can't be written to, then there's no logging.
<tomreyn> dmesg stores logs in ram, but only since the latest reboot
<tomreyn> also it works like a FIFO
<tomreyn> it's the kernel's ring buffer
<eater9> So wait till next time and then look at dmesg before I reboot
<tomreyn> correct
<tomreyn> eater9: you could post your disks' smartctl -x if you want them reviewed, but then you already said (and i agree) it's not likely it's the disks if it affects multiple disks at the same time.
<eater9> thanks! here's that http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4zVqhv5Kkb/
<amcclure> hello
<tomreyn> eater9: your drive is not in the your version of smartmontools' drive db. you may want to look for a newer drive db (look at update-smart-drivedb(8) for the drive db locations - unfortunately the update-smart-drivedb command itself was removed)
<tomreyn> eater9: is this a new system in general? then also look for bios updates, mabye there are still some quirks with the controller firmware.
<tomreyn> eater9: the s.m.a.r.t. data suggests there were 21 communication errors between controller and drive which led to a need to do a controller<->drive reset.
<eater9> Yeah, brand new system, firmware is the latest though, here's an updated smart test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jHZc2DYPgN/
<tomreyn> eater9: which ubuntu version are you actually running there?
<eater9> xubuntu 18,04
<tomreyn> eater9: but not a standard kernel?
<eater9> oh yes I installed 4.20.5 to try to fix a graphics issue but I'm not wedded to it
<tomreyn> eater9: the new drive database offered no relevant new results. also, this drives' firmware is current.
<tomreyn> eater9: so, yes, wait for it to happen again, look at dmesg
<eater9> will do! I appreciate all the help
<tomreyn> eater9: welcome. one more thing you could try is whether you can cause it to become unstable using "fstrim -v " against a less important file system.
<tomreyn> some ssd models will respond badly to it, those times *should* be over, but you never know.
<eater9> OK, i'll create a less important fs when I have a moment
<tomreyn> eater9: also copy, delete, and copy again some files there, otherwise there's nothing to be done for fstrim
<tomreyn> eater9: if this does nothing, remount the file with the 'discard' option and repeat the copy/delete/copy
<eater9> All right
<vx_> ..
<vx_> ..
<pragmaticenigma> vx_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question you would like to ask?
<vx_> ?
<Mystified> need some help with activating right click on keyboard mouse.
<Mystified> it works in some apps
<Mystified> not like default
<Mystified> ie I cant use in browser
<Mystified> like here in chat. i cant R Click copy etc
<Mystified> then paste
<Mystified> all of those options dont pop up
<FurretUber> I'm trying to set one grub entry at 40_custom but it is not working. The idea is to set the `root` to another partition by `UUID`. My attempt is to use: `search.fs_uuid --set 2BAAFD1D167FAF03`  but it fails with `erro: no such device: --set.`
<pragmaticenigma> Mystified: If it works in some apps and not in others, that would indicate it is a fault with that particular application. It could be that the application doesn't understand the key code or is out-right ignoring it. There is no way for you to fix it. You can file a bug report on the applications and hope that it gets addressed
<FurretUber> If I remove the --set it echoes what should be the correct value: hd0,msdos3, but then I can't use it to effectively set the root
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: Have you tried asking in #grub?
<FurretUber> Not yet, I'll ask there, thank you for suggesting
<pragmaticenigma> I have a feeling this time of day might be very quiet in all rooms. FurretUber , 13:00 to 21:00 UTC is a very active time in these channels
<FurretUber> Well, I asked this on five different places, hopefully someone will know. What complicates things further is that Ubuntu's grub has no output for commands
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: Hope you have some luck. I don't think Ubuntu does anything special with Grub, should be the same as other distros. But it could be configured to suspress some stuff
<Mystified> Simulate a right mouse click
<Mystified> You can right-click by holding down the left mouse button. This is useful if you find it difficult to move your fingers individually on one hand, or if your pointing device only has a single button.
<Mystified> from ubuntu help
<Mystified> unable to make this work
<EriC^^> FurretUber: that uuid doesnt look like ext4
<EriC^^> FurretUber: nevermind
<FurretUber> You were right. It is NTFS. I want to load ISOs from the NTFS partition. I'm using the exact same thing I used to load from FAT32 and that worked
<FurretUber> So I could load the Ubuntu Mini ISO using UEFI
<tomreyn> Mystified: hmm right i can't make it work either, just tried. the pointer doesn't change color either. maybe it requires logging off and on again, or it's just buggy. i run 18.04.2
<mustmodify> compdoc: still here?
<whoareU> there has several weird icon which i don't konow in my icon panel, how do i remove it
<mustmodify> yell really loudly.
<Mystified> tomreyn: tried that but no luck.. no typical default  r click mouse functions.. ive tried reinstalling 3 times
<xamithanx> what's an icon panel
<mustmodify> "GO AWAY ICONS"
<Mystified> to see if it made a difference
<xamithanx> is that the taskbar or the menu
<tomreyn> Mystified: then i'd say file a bug.
<tomreyn> Mystified: or rather look for a bug report first, which also may have a workaround. and only file one if there's none, yet.
<whoareU> https://img.vim-cn.com/9d/675de7363312c2f644f3eeaad72255cc2b6e08.png
<whoareU> no, the paste is wrong
<Mystified> thanks
<FurretUber> I managed to set the root but then it fails with "erro:INDX label not found". It seems to be a problem specific of the particular directory
<verno> Hi, I uninstalled Windows with OS-Uninstaller, and I can't seem to boot Ubuntu. I tried using boot-repair, however that halts. Maybe someone could guide me through the terminal rpocess?
<whoareU> xamithan: the icon panel , i meaning this :https://img.vim-cn.com/b4/8cf14fdf4e90e46a2802202668f752e6897856.png
<xamithan> so the menu,  there is .desktop files somewhere in the system you can delete
<xamithan> was it .local/share/applications ?  or /usr/share/applications
<whoareU> there have a icon with weired name can be display normally,
<whoareU> can't be display normally
<xamithan> you can edit the desktop file and change the icon if you want too
<whoareU> how to do it ?
<xamithan> with a text editor ?
<whoareU> ye, i don't know which file could be edit
<xamithan> look in those two locations I gave you,  find the whatever.desktop file
<xamithan> It will have a line saying icon
<Woet> why does smartmontools require postfix? how can I install it without it?
<pragmaticenigma> Woet: Because it can be configured to send e-mails to system admins that are monitoring disk drive health
<Woet> pragmaticenigma: I know, and I'm not interested in that, I have my own monitoring tools for that
<Woet> pragmaticenigma: I just need the smartctl CLI tool
<tomreyn> Woet: it doesn't depends on it, it recommends it
<tomreyn> indirectly via mailx | mailutils
<Woet> tomreyn: it's not under "Suggested packages", it's actually under "The following additional packages will be installed"
<Woet> tomreyn: not sure how to get smartctl without postfix then (besides compiling from source)
<tomreyn> Woet: your system will be configured to install recommended packages by default, which is a dfeault configuration
<tomreyn> apt-cache show smartmontools | grep -E '^(Depends|Recommends)'
<Woet> ok, --no-install-recommends
<tomreyn> thi is to show it's Recommended, not depended
<Woet> sorry about that, just needed the right Google query
<tomreyn> okay, would have told oyu this option next ;)
<Woet> thank you!
<tomreyn> yw
<whoareU> xamithan: there have so many file with suffix .desktop , no whatever.desktop exist,
<xamithan> whatever being the placeholder for the application name you want to edit
<xamithan> We have no idea which icon you are referring to
<xamithan> If i wanted to replace the firefox icon,  it would be firefox.desktop
<whoareU> first , i don't know the icon 's name which i hope to remove , because it display weird name which is a bizarre shape
<whoareU> xamithan: https://img.vim-cn.com/55/4814dc49683dda2f192603a07a6a88df895313.png
<verno> Can anyone help me with reinstalling grub? trying to do it through terminal, boot-repair halts on me
<xamithan> well it looks like an application installed with nsis
<xamithan> is it something you installed?  it'll probably by under .local/share/applications
<xamithan> only thing i can tell you is look for something funky with a unicode name,  or one you don't recognize
<Tin_man> whoareU, that looks like an nero icon ..
<Tin_man> distorted, but that's what it looks like to me..
<whoareU> what's more , i can't open and find any information with it
<pragmaticenigma> I'm currently having an issue where trying to access a USB drive is returning a "you are not authorized" message. I have used this device many times, and it has no issues in other machines. syslog doesn't return anything useful
<pragmaticenigma> along with that, Dolphin refuses to load
<nshirelaptop> I've got a weird issue where chromium keeps disappearing from my taskbar after a while. I can still alt-tab back into it though.
<Deihmos> ubuntu yaru theme actually looks pretty good
<tinker> hello
<tinker> hello running armbian on tinkerboard ASUS and in Africa Kenya
<certifiedloud> @cyberbob
<cyberbob> :)
<certifiedloud> Dig the name
<tinker> anone online
<Bashing-om> TimeDoctor: ubuntu support channel - ask your ubuntu support question :)
<[RobDude]> I'm trying to setup my NAS device to automatically mount when my system starts.  I've configured /etc/fstab and ran a bunch of commands I didn't really understand....but it works great.  The problem is that each time I shutdown my machine, when I restart and go to /media/myNas it is empty.  Running 'sudo mount -a' fixes this; but I'd like to avoid running the command each time.  Does anyone know what I've done wrong/what I should do to
<[RobDude]> get this taken care of?
<mutation> hi
<kjoshi> anybody here tried pipewire on 18.04 to get screen-sharing working?
<kjoshi> for Wayland that is..
<mozpedia> !info wx-common
<ubottu> wx-common (source: wxwidgets3.0): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (common support files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4+dfsg-3 (bionic), package size 68 kB, installed size 350 kB
<Guest94598> cya
<Guest94598> GGggGgg
<qwebirc84958> I'm having an issue with Chrome on Ubuntu
<qwebirc84958> It is running two different instances, one of which isn't using the right profile folder and keeps asking to unlock the keyring
<qwebirc84958> that's the one that launches when I use the dock or app page to launch chrome
<dan01> Hi, if you're using Firefox, could you got to about:support and tell me what value do you have under Graphics and Compositing, mine is saying basic, and I'm worried about that, means no hadrware acceleration for video.
<IIIPER> basic. for mine. webgl disabled. which none of that matters to me on my laptop. as its only 1ghz w/ 4gb lol
<catbeard> hey getting lightdm systemctl status failed instead of a login screen after installing nvidia drivers from the latest .run file
<catbeard> lightdm "error getting user list from org.freedesktop.Accounts: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.SerivceUnknown"
<catbeard> bunsenlabs 9.8 helium
<IIIPER> Missing accountsservice package?
<catbeard> XAyes
<catbeard> yes
<catbeard> rebootering and trying again
<catbeard> so /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log says
<catbeard> Could not run plymouth --ping: (no such file or directory)
<catbeard> ah wait
<catbeard> full logz
<ducasse> catbeard: you shouldn't install from the .run file, but the packages in the repos or the ppa
<catbeard> i have a gtx 1050 4g
<catbeard> which driver do i need to use
<IIIPER> from 2014 Try changing the setting in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf from 'default' to 'bspwm'.
<catbeard> ?
<IIIPER> im searching for your errors and thats what it says. but like ducasse stated best to get the packages from repos etc.
<ducasse> catbeard: anyway, as this isn't ubuntu we can't help you - bunsenlabs isn't supported here
<catbeard> i've pasted logs there and asked ty
<lotuspsychje> !who | IIIPER
<ubottu> IIIPER: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IIIPER> lame
<morenoh149> any reason why I can't make a symobilic link inside a hidden dir in my home dir?
<morenoh149> like I can do it but it's not showing the files contents
<ducasse> morenoh149: exactly what happens?
<morenoh149> I tried ln -s <path to dotfiles>/.vim/vimrc .vim/vimrc but .vim/vimrc is a dangling symlink and it show red text on black
<morenoh149> ducasse:
<ducasse> morenoh149: check that you didn't make a typo in the path to the file
<collinsmarra> i try to fix broken packges but my software manager still has a problem with installing applications
<ducasse> which software manager?
<guiverc> morenoh149, you said /.vim/vimrc ?? is that right; you've created a .vim directory in root (/)?  or did you mean ~/.vim...
<kuter> hi guys, I've got dell xps with preinstalled windows 10 .. I'd like to install xubuntu .. any advices ? I'm downloading iso now.
<morenoh149> guiverc: nah I made .vim in home
<collinsmarra> synaptic package manager
<guiverc> okay sorry morenoh149, I misread (missed the <path..> because of spaces.. my mistake sorry
<ducasse> collinsmarra: does 'sudo apt install -f' finish without errors?
<lotuspsychje> kuter: is your plan singleboot or dualboot?
<kuter> lotuspsychje: I'd like to have windows too so dualboot will be the choice
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | kuter see also !uefi
<ubottu> kuter see also !uefi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> kuter: another alternate could also be, to create a recovery windows stick and install xubuntu singleboot. depending of why you need windows for you could virtualbox it afterwards too
<kuter> lotuspsychje: its tricky to install ubuntu near windows nowadays ?
<lotuspsychje> kuter: playing with uefi can be tricky yes, hence why the singleboot proposal
<lotuspsychje> kuter: but if you really persist, there are volunteers enough to help you here
<kuter> lotuspsychje: well I'll take a try to install ubuntu near windows
<lotuspsychje> kuter: sure thing, before you start make sure you have a backup of your windows(data) and check the uefi tutorial
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | kuter
<ubottu> kuter: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kuter> lotuspsychje: probalby all I need to do its backup windows recovery
<LaRose_Bleu> sup nerds
<LaRose_Bleu> i have a problem trying to install firefox on my 18.10, i get the error from apt
<LaRose_Bleu> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_65.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.10.1_amd64.deb  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<LaRose_Bleu> ive updated & upgraded my unstall, ive done --fix-missing during install, ive tried with apt and aptitude, ive googled and binged and even yahoo'd help but nothing
<morenoh149> damn yahoo usually has the answer
<LaRose_Bleu> right? it having "yahoo answers" and all, youd expect answers
<ducasse> how long has it been doing this?
<LaRose_Bleu> i only tried to install it a few hours ago, its a new ubuntu installation i finished and upgraded yesterday eveening
<LaRose_Bleu> so probably from the very beginning and i just didnt know coz i hadnt tried it
<LaRose_Bleu> also chromium-browser gives me the same issue
<ducasse> might just be a temporary problem with the server
<LaRose_Bleu> alright
<LaRose_Bleu> i'll give it a few and try again later
<ducasse> you can also ask about that in #ubuntu-mirrors, i think
<chull> I'm asking here because of the lateness of the hour. I have this problem and I'm trying to follow the solution in my husband's Ubuntu 18.04 https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1233921  but what it says is "I deleted all the content into the Thunderbird information folder" .. then you have to reconfigure all the mail accounts again?  Is there some way to store that so I don't have to? What actually has to be deleted?
<chull> This seems like a drastic solution. Can we save it and move it back?
<blackflow> chull: what's the original issue?
<GrosChien> hi
<chalcedony> blackflow, he gets an error
<blackflow> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<chalcedony> blackflow, i'm loading it here I'm using Thunderbird 52.9.1 to access several email accounts in Ubuntu 18.04. It has alwaws worked well, but in the last few days it fails. After opening Thunderbird it shows a message: "Failed to connect to server imap.gmail.com". It keeps trying to update the inbox (Outlook, Gmail, etc.) without success.
<chalcedony> he's using Thunderbird not gmail or chrome on the web
<chalcedony> it says he needs cookies - does Thunderbird even use cookies?
<blackflow> it doesn't. that "failed to connect", does it have a details view or something? it means that there's an account set up with GMail IMAP credentials and it's faililing to connect.
<chalcedony> ok
<blackflow> *failing
<chalcedony> how do i get details view blackflow?
<blackflow> chalcedony: I don't know, I don't use thunderbird. that's why I asked if there's a button or something with more details, in the popup telling you it has "failed to connect".
<chalcedony> i can go look
<blackflow> chalcedony: this is an example of a thunderbird "failed to connect" popup. it explains why it may've failed:  http://i26.tinypic.com/eslocm.jpg
<blackflow> chalcedony: iirc thunderbird should also know and explain when the password or username are incorrect.
<chull> blackflow, (me again, hubby had a stroke and can't communicate but reads mail)  i'm trying to explain to him what we need.
<blackflow> chull: seen my last two posts above?
<chull> blackflow, looking at your example. The error got closed.
<blackflow> chull: if the error is persistent, you can trigger it with a simple click to get mail / refresh / resync,  I don't remember how thunderbird calls it. First button under "File" in that screenie.
<chull> blackflow, that didn't load?
<blackflow> chull: sorry, what?
<chull> ah looking
<chull> ok blackflow the error is : You've reached this page because we have detected that cookies are disabled in your browser. The page you attempted to load cannot display properly if cookies are disabled.
<chull> Please enable cookies and retry the operation or go back in your browser.
<blackflow> chull: that's not related to IMAP. Are you trying to click a link in an email, so the thunderbird's internal browser reports that?
<LaRose_Bleu> do i need a DE running on a machine in order to properly tunnel X over ssh?
<JimBuntu> LaRose_Bleu, technically speaking, no.
<chull> blackflow it's not loading mail, hasn't for 2 days.
<blackflow> chull: I understand, but that cookie problem has nothing to do with IMAP or email problems per se.
<LaRose_Bleu> alright
<LaRose_Bleu> thanks JimBuntu
<chull> blackflow, it pops up when i hit 'get mail'
<blackflow> chull: now, I suppose it's possible there's some thunderbird extension there that's having problems but... that's out of the scope of what I can help with
<JimBuntu> LaRose_Bleu, You're Welcome. I hope that solved your issue.
<chull> "Get Messages"
<blackflow> chull: thunderbird does not use or need cookies to fetch mail. if you get that error, it's possible you have some extension there.
<chull> blackflow, we sure appreciate your trying to help. Thanks very much!
<blackflow> chull: you can try this:  https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/safe-mode-thunderbird
<blackflow> that would start the bird in safe mode, no extensions, so then you can see if and what is failing better.
<chull> blackflow, ok thanks looking :)
<LaRose_Bleu> not yet JimBuntu, i am installing a dependency an konversation requires, libqt5core.so.5, but apt aborts after i confirm install
<JimBuntu> yuk LaRose_Bleu , can you pastebin ( or such ) a log of this, I'm sure someone can help... if not now, then within the next few hours
<chull> blackflow, we restarted in safe mode, now it's asking for cookies for Yahoo mail.. sigh
<blackflow> chull: can you post a screenshot of this? you can upload to imgur.com, no login needed.
<chalcedony> i'll try
<LaRose_Bleu> JimBuntu: https://pastebin.com/raApFsQn
<blackflow> chull: you can use Gimp to blur out any.... sensitive info on that screenshot.
<chalcedony> this has been an interesting week. we've gone through two monitors..
<chalcedony> i'll see what we can do
<blackflow> chull: please answer through one account only, I can't be expected to keep track of who's responding to what...
<LaRose_Bleu> i did some googles JimBuntu and this link suggested i install qt5-default . https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36128645/error-on-execution-version-qt-5-not-found-required-by
<JimBuntu> dear Tux LaRose_Bleu , that seems bad. Someone will be able to help you though, hopefully rather soon. Give it a few minutes.
<JimBuntu> Sorry, I have never had an abort and don't remember seeing it before :(
<chull> blackflow, if i press 'print screen' isn't it supposed to open a box and ask me what to call it, or something?
<Meili> chull: on KDE, if someone hasn't messed up the shortcuts, it should, yes.
<chull> thanks Meili, it didn't but maybe it's hidden. hubby is out of the room, maybe when he gets back he will know. it's been a long time since i did this on linux.
<LaRose_Bleu> yeah it was weird, JimBuntu, ive never had one either and this session is giving me all sort of issues
<LaRose_Bleu> i also cant install firefox coz the update server is unreachable
<blackflow> chull: that probably just saves in the clipboard, so you can "Paste as New" in Gimp, for example.
<blackflow> chull: not probably, but definitely, if it doesn't pop up to ask what to do.
<chull> blackflow, thanks i'll see if it has gimp when he's back where he can see this
<Meili> LaRose_Bleu: does apt abort after you press "y" or does it abort immediately?
<blackflow> chull: ubuntu default install (not minimal) comes with Gimp preinstalled. if you don't have it, it's easy to install from command line `sudo apt install gimp`. Or use software center, but be careful whether it's showing a snap or regular package.
<LaRose_Bleu> yes Meili https://pastebin.com/raApFsQn
<blackflow> chull: one note for gimp, you must Export, not Save As the image for upload. Save As saves exclusively in gimp format. Export can do JPEG, which you'll need for upload.
<Meili> LaRose_Blue: I only see that "Y" with last aptitude command
<Meili> which seems to install someting
<LaRose_Bleu> lemme retry then pastebin for you hold on
<LaRose_Bleu> i managed to install it Meili using aptitude, but imma uninstall and reinstall using apt to show you the error
<LaRose_Bleu> if its still there
<chull> blackflow sudo apt installing gimp
<LaRose_Bleu> oh ok, Meili, installing it with aptitude earlier seems to have fixed the abort issue,w eird
<LaRose_Bleu> it installs normally now
<GrosChien> 1
<Meili> LaRose_Bleu: well, that's one less issue. Anyway, it could be a terminal issue. With the "y" you input not being the "y" apt expects. If it aborts immediately (without input) it's because apt couldnt open standard input.
<blackflow> chull: oh btw... I forgot, there should be a "Screenshot" utility/program which you can also use to save directly to a file, entire desktop, selected window, or a region of screen. might still need gimp if you wanna blur out sensitive parts.
<verno> Hello, I uninstalled windows with OS-uninstaller, and I think it got rid of my bootloader. I tried boot-repair it halts. I have UEFI.
<verno> anybody can guide me through installing a bootloader ?
<LaRose_Bleu> Meili im ssh'ing into it using putty, putty should be fine right?
<blackflow> chull: "should be" = already installed with GNOME. You can search for "Screenshot" in the dash
<Meili> LaRose_Blue: Usually it is.
<EriC^^> verno: are you in the live usb right now?
<chull> blackflow, what is it we are hoping to get with the screenshot? i don't seen an error worth posting, it's just Thunderbird and the Yahoo login screen?
<verno> EriC^^, yes
<blackflow> chull: well that. thunderbird is an IMAP/POP3 client. it asking for cookies is a mystery to me.
<verno> EriC^^: yes
<blackflow> chull: especially since google shows no results about using cookies for yahoo with thunderbird, and if you're in safe mode (no extensions running) then there's something else going on. I want to see what exactly is it you have there.
<blackflow> chull: actually there's one, for gmail... and using OAuth2 instead of regular Passwords. Is that the case there? Using OAuth?
<chull> blackflow, i don't know what he does. he doesn't seem to recognize that word
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/1pcz
<Meili> chull: the screenshot would really help
<blackflow> chull: so please screenshot it.    also, look at the last post here:   https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1226331     and see if doing the same (adding exceptions for cookies) fixes your problem.  It shouldn't, if you're using safe mode (no extensions!), but eh... doesn't hurt to try.
<verno> EriC^^, as far as I understand I have a seperate UEFI partition for booting, and that software wiped it
<chull> i'll try again on the screenshot.
<verno> EriC^^, my ubuntu partition however, has /boot folder too with bunch of grub stuff in it though
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<EriC^^> verno: then "ls -l /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/88e2
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/zecs
<chull> Meili, blackflow ok i have a screenshot open in gimp. i don't rememeber and he doesn't know how to blur stuff or crop or well.. anything really?
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<blackflow> chull: hit the R key to select the.... selection tool :)   then click and drag to mark the area you want to blur. then click in the menu Filters -> Blur -> Pixelize -> Ok              Default 10px should suffice to mask out sensitive info, if not, raise the number
<blackflow> chull: Ctrl+Shift+A  to deselect the selected area
<verno> EriC^^, any idea whatsup ?
<blackflow> chull: don't forget to Export As,  instead of Save As
<EriC^^> verno: getting there ;)
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sda1"
<verno> EriC^^, mkfs.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/xw32 , i thought linux needs ext3/ext4
<EriC^^> verno: type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> verno: no, for the efi partition it's a BIOS related thing, it needs to be fat fs
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/hg7r
<chull> blackflow, i selected a rectangle but where anything else is, i'm lost?
<EriC^^> verno: oh sorry, type "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt"
<EriC^^> verno: then "cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/lgq0
<blackflow> chull: menu at the top of the window
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab"
<EriC^^> verno: in the first line with /boot/efi in it, remove the # at the start, and make it UUID=5ECE-EB24
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/gn4aa like this?
<EriC^^> verno: yup, looks good
<EriC^^> verno: ok, now to mount the various fs to chroot
<EriC^^> verno: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<verno> EriC^^, got it
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<EriC^^> verno: then "mount -a"
<pagios>  question, if i have an nfs mount on my server, and i am writing directly to this network location, am i using the disk io of my server? or directly writing to the network?
<verno> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> verno: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" does it list any files?
<verno> EriC^^, yes, about 8 files
<verno> EriC^^, 9 files sry
<EriC^^> verno: ok, good
<pramis> which build is convenient to run on 1GB RAM and 2-4GB space?
<EriC^^> verno: actually can you type "exit" in the chroot?
<verno> EriC^^, yea
<blackflow> pramis: server, no GUI
<EriC^^> verno: type "sudo mount -B /run /mnt/run"
<pramis> blackflow: anything that comes with a lightweight GUI?
<blackflow> pramis: and a debootstrap'ed one for minimal possible installation if that's really 2-4GB of disk space
<pramis> 14.04?
<EriC^^> verno: then "sudo chroot /mnt" again
<lotuspsychje> pramis: or a lubuntu minimal
<verno> EriC^^, ok, am in
<pramis> ok
<lotuspsychje> pramis: 14.04 goes end of life soon
<EriC^^> verno: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<blackflow> pramis: the UI might be "lightweight" in itself, but any GUI app you start will likely consume quite some RAM. Eg, you can forget about browsing the net.
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/r9wk
<blackflow> pramis: that's a highly unusal constraint though. what hardware is that?
<_ramok> Hi, I'm running a Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS . I need to permanently change  /etc/resolved.conf  to list to 127.0.0.1 and not to 127.0.0.53 . Is there a way to achieve this?
<blackflow> _ramok: yes, by completely disabling systemd-resolved, and if you use NetworkManager, then set its config for dns=none. restart NM, unlink /etc/resolv.conf and write out your own.
<chull> blackflow https://imgur.com/a/OPzaEQj see if you can see that or if i need to do more?
<EriC^^> verno: type "apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed+
<EriC^^> verno: type "apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed+"
<lotuspsychje> _ramok: also keep your system up to date
<blackflow> _ramok: systemd-resolved will need to be "mask" -ed, not just "disable" -d
<_ramok> i'm having another service where systemd-resolved is running side by side with dnsmasq. and on this machine somehow /etc/resolved.conf is pointing to 127.0.0.1
<verno> EriC^^, asks me "remove grub2 from /boot/grub ?"
<pramis> my current system runs windows 10 32bit with 1GB RAM. seems to work fine but i am done with the regular windows update thing. want to try ubuntu
<EriC^^> verno: say yes
<verno> EriC^^, grub purged.
<blackflow> _ramok: what's listening on 127.0.0.1:53 ?
<EriC^^> verno: it should have installed grub-efi-amd64-signed, did it mention installing it?
<blackflow> chull: that's like the OAuth mentioned before. other than somehow enabling cookies for login.yahoo.com, I have no idea how to proceed. That's not a regular IMAP setup, and I wouldn't know where else to begin troubleshooting.
<blackflow> chull: *likely
<verno> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/zGxLxiGY got this at the very end :S
<_ramok> blackflow: https://gist.github.com/ramo-karahasan-riechardt/7fa14d5b5626da025e27d758be2b91f3   this is on the machine where dnsmasq and systemd is running
<verno> EriC^^, the logs claim that it was setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed
<_ramok> blackflow:  on the new machine i can't start dnsmasq since it's cannot bind to port 53:  netstat -tulpn |grep 53 tcp        0      0 127.0.0.53:53           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2265/systemd-resolv udp        0      0 127.0.0.53:53           0.0.0.0:*                           2265/systemd-resolv
<blackflow> _ramok: right so you don't need systemd-resolved at all
<_ramok> blackflow:  but how can on this single machine dnsmasq and systemd run on port 53 ?
<_ramok> i mean in parallel
<blackflow> _ramok: they obviously don't. systemd-resolved is on 127.0.0.53:53   (note the IP!)
<blackflow> _ramok: so, you don't need systemd-resolved if you wanna use dnsmasq as the resolver, it's redundant, and probably prone to errors with systemd-resolved per se
<_ramok> blackflow: let me shutdown systemd-resolved and start dnsmasq
<EriC^^> verno: hmm, what does "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<verno> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/x7yr
<_ramok> blackflow: only having dnsmasq running i get: nslookup google.com ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<emilio_> hola
<verno> EriC^^, looks like its there :))
<lotuspsychje> !es | emilio_
<ubottu> emilio_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<blackflow> _ramok: and /etc/resolv.conf  pointing to 127.0.0.1   ?
<EriC^^> verno: yeah :) looks good, try "grub-install"
<_ramok> blackflow: no to 127.0.0.53
<blackflow> _ramok: there you go
<_ramok> blackflow: that was my initial question, how can i let it  point to 127.0.0.1 permanently?
<verno> EriC^^, no errors reported
<EriC^^> verno: "update-grub"
<blackflow> _ramok: I'm sorry, you original question implied you knew what you were doing. Now I doubt that. What is the final outcome you want to achieve?
<_ramok> I want to have a service discovery tool called consul running on a ubuntu 18.04.1 machine so that I can internally resolve DNS names.
<verno> EriC^^, all good
<blackflow> _ramok: you'll have to find out what is changing the /etc/resolv.conf. Is there NetworkManager on the system? Is it set to use dnsmasq as the resolve? Is there some network config forcing resolv.conf?
<EriC^^> verno: ok, try restarting see how it goes
<verno> EriC^^, before I do
<EriC^^> verno: depending on the uefi, it might require little more dabbling to work so dont be alarmed
<verno> EriC^^, could u explain shortly what happend
<EriC^^> verno: i dunno what happened before, but the efi partition was ext3 and grub-pc (legacy) was installed
<verno> ah, ok.
<blackflow> _ramok: also make sure you unlink /etc/resolv.conf before you write your own. by default it's a SYMLINK into /run/.... which is managed dynamically, which I suppose you don't want here.
<verno> Alright, ill reboot and see what happens, thank you very much..
<EriC^^> verno: ok, no problem
<_ramok> blackflow: i'll try this
<blackflow> _ramok: though if it remains the symlink, then something is managing it. NetworkManager? Set dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<blackflow> _ramok: ideally you want to modify the system as little as possible to achieve what you want. you never answered if NM is present?
<verno_> EriC^^, i could boot from partition 1 finally, but all i get was a grub bash/terminal, whatever its called
<_ramok> blackflow: NetWorkManager folder is non-existant on this system
<EriC^^> verno_: aha
<EriC^^> verno_: can you be here and use the pc at the same time?
<verno_> EriC^^, on my phone atm, so yeah.
<EriC^^> verno_: ok, cool
<verno_> should i boot on that partition or on the live usb again?
<blackflow> _ramok: is there resolvconf package installed?  (note resolvconf that's package name and corresponding configs, as that'sa  tool that configures resolv.conf)
<blackflow> (so resolvconf vs resolv.conf)
<EriC^^> verno_: type in the grub terminal, "echo $prefix" and "echo $root" tell me what it says, also try typing "insmod normal" and see what hppens
<EriC^^> verno_: yeah boot the partition
<_ramok> blackflow:  no it's not installed
<blackflow> _ramok: then I suppose resolv.conf was static? not a dynamic symlink?
<blackflow> (sym to a dynamic file under /run)
<_ramok> yes
<_ramok> looks like. It is installed on the "working" server
<verno_> EriC^^, prefix=(hd1,gpt1)/EFI/ubuntu, root=hd1,gpt1
<blackflow> _ramok: right. so please then set the nameserver in it, and test with a reboot, that things stay as you defined.  again, might need to "mask" and not just "disable" systemd-resolved, to prevent it from starting at boot.
<verno_> EriC^^, nothing happens if i type the last thing
<EriC^^> verno_: ah, the prefix is wrong
<yhgyhg> ?
<EriC^^> verno_: type "set prefix=(hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub"
<yhgyhg> ???
<EriC^^> verno_: then type "insmod normal"
<yhgyhg> 这是什么东西？
<EriC^^> yhgyhg: which country are you from?
<EriC^^> !cn | yhgyhg
<ubottu> yhgyhg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<verno_> EriC^^, still nothing happens
<EriC^^> verno_: ok, try typing "configfile (hd1,gpt1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> verno_: ah sorry type "normal"
<EriC^^> before trying the configfile
<verno_> nothing happens aith just "normal"
<EriC^^> okk try the configfile line
<verno_> that cleared the terminal
<verno_> as in, everything i previously typed
<EriC^^> verno_: hmm, ok, try booting the live usb again
<yhgyhg> I‘m from china
<EriC^^> yhgyhg: welcome
<yhgyhg> I 擦
<yhgyhg> I can not  speak English
<EriC^^> yhgyhg: type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<EriC^^> you can speak chinese there and get ubuntu support
<yhgyhg> 你会说中文吗？
<blackflow> !cn | yhgyhg: 读这个！ :::
<ubottu> yhgyhg: 读这个！ :::: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<verno_> EriC^^, booted. i have nvidia gpu btw
<EriC^^> verno_: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt"
<EriC^^> verno_: then again "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i;done"
<yhgyhg> ok
<EriC^^> verno_: then "sudo chroot /mnt" and finally "mount -a"
<sbrobows> #tagua
<verno_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> verno_: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> verno_: also "efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/gg6q
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/waze
<EriC^^> verno: type "mkdir /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<EriC^^> verno: also "cat /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<verno> EriC^^ /boot/efi/efi or /boot/efi/EFI
<EriC^^> verno: it doesnt matter, fat is case-insensitive
<verno> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/ba8e
<EriC^^> verno: ok, type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu'
<verno> EriC^^ ok
<EriC^^> verno: type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ekarlso> ls
<verno> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/61qr
<EriC^^> verno: that looks right
<EriC^^> verno: ok, let's copy the grubx64.efi as well, just for kicks, "cp /boot/efi/efi/grub/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<verno> EriC^^, done :D
<EriC^^> verno: ok, try restarting see how it goes
<verno_> EriC^^, it worked !!!!!!
<EriC^^> verno_: great :)
<verno_> EriC^^, thank you very much. what the heck happened :D
<EriC^^> the last thing was a bug it seems
<EriC^^> no problem
<verno_> EriC^^, you saved my ass, thanks once again, have a very nice week
<EriC^^> thanks, you too :D
<murthy> chrome crashed twice today and four times this month, it was a segmentation fault and it was about gl, didn't try to reproduce it and get the log. Google chrome version is 72.0.3626.119 (Official Build) (64-bit). I will try to get the debug bug message next time, in the mean time if someone faces the same situation kindly file a bug report
<lotuspsychje> murthy: on ubuntu we actually reccomend using chromium, the chrome alternative but for ubuntu
<Kartagis> hello
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: we do? since when?
<Kartagis> why can't I chmod 644 /etc/mysql/my.cnf or its link /etc/alternatives/my.cnf ?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: oh wait, between chrome and chromium? yes. but not in favor of FF, right?
<blackflow> s/in favor/instead/
<blackflow> Kartagis: doing that as root?
<Kartagis> blackflow: with sudo
<blackflow> Kartagis: yes that means as root. so then what error do you get?
<blackflow> (the symlinks btw should not be chmodded)
<Kartagis> blackflow: both are symlinks which point to each other
<blackflow> Kartagis: uhm... to each other?
<Kartagis> is this normal?
<blackflow> no it's not
<Kartagis> yep, let me show you
<blackflow> one of them should be a regular file, most likely /etc/mysql/... one    (as alternatives as implemented as symlinks)
<blackflow> (or it could be a symlink to somewhere else, not back to alternatives)
<Kartagis> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KrKJZvgtNv/
<lotuspsychje> murthy: could you join #ubuntu-discuss for a min?
<blackflow> Kartagis: a bit convoluted but looks "okay" (no loops). looks like the final file is mysql.cnf
<blackflow> Kartagis: don't chown symlinks, not sure you even can
<blackflow> *chmod I mean
<Kartagis> blackflow: On Unix platforms, MySQL ignores configuration files that are world-writable. This is intentional as a security measure. that's why I'm trying to chmod
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blackflow> Kartagis: yeah but the symlinks are RESOLVED before the file is checked for writability
<blackflow> symlinks are expectd to be like that. don't chmod them
<murthy> blackflow: I guess foss lovers prefer firefox if not chromium, the last option would be chrome when we are kept hostage by netflix
<blackflow> murthy: yes and no. by default on ubuntu? yeah. otherwise chromium can be rebuilt with widevine support (needed for Netflix)
<blackflow> I don't know why it's not default. could be licensing. FF doesn't distribute widevine. it downloads it on first run
<murthy> blackflow: ya, but widevine is proprietary, I mean to say firefox without out proprietary stuff
<blackflow> murthy: so? my response was to saying one needs to run chrome, if they want ot stay with chrom(e|ium) AND watch netflix.
<blackflow> alternatively run FF just for netflix, or even better, for all :)
<murthy> I use firefox when I want absolute privacy and safety, but for netflix and stuff chrome
<murthy> blackflow: I tried compiling qtwebengine with widevine but with no success
<Malgorath> What is the best VM Software for 18.04 LTS? I can install Virtualbox but not sure it the best one for running a windows guest OS
<Milfje> Why not use Wine? I have better experiences with that than virtual machines
<cek> well damn it. What's up wiht all these half-installed QT packages over here? it seems like hell lot of files in lib are missing
<AlexPortable> Can someone help me getting my keyboard layout to be right? I want to be able to put ' on vowels, but not on consonants.
<AlexPortable> example: won'<space>t, if i dont do this the t won't appear
<cek> is there something alike rpm -V so that I reinstall broken pkgs
<Malgorath> cek, you can use dpkg-reconfigure
<cek> that's incorrect answer
<Meili> cek: apt-get install --reinstall PACKAGENAME
<Holiday> Anyone else using ifupdown in 18.04 rather than netplan (my hand was forced as I don't control our vCenter version and are on 6.0 so guest customizations don't work with netplan)? For us it's working fine most of the time with our automation provisioning, but have noted when updates are done (seems to be when systemd or parts of are updated) the VM loses it's networking
<Holiday> I'm not sure the "why" and was wondering if anyone else had hit this before I build a new template to test but build with the netcfg/do_not_use_netplan=true
<lotuspsychje> Holiday: ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> Holiday, I'm using ifupdown and have netplan renderer commented, but I'm not using a VM
<BluesKaj> I also use the interfaces file with" iface enp2s0 inet dhcp", and address,netmask and gateway IPs
<Holiday> haven't had an issue after running apt upgrade or anything
<Holiday> yeah I have the interfaces file all configure and it will work until like apt upgrade kicks in at times. Have seen it now on more than one VM. Guess I may rebuild the template and make sure everything was done right.. or push to get the folks to get vCente upgraded so config'ing netplan works
<Holiday> lotuspsychje: yup
<Holiday> er that haven't had an issue line should have been a question not a asttement BluesKaj
<DevAntoine> Does Ubuntu 14 (yeah, I know...) supports nfs4 out of the box?
<DevAntoine> I cannot find that info
<AlexPortable> Can someone help me getting my keyboard layout to be right? I want to be able to put ' on vowels, but not on consonants.
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: What is the locale of your keyboard?
<AlexPortable> right now im using us intl with dead keys
<AlexPortable> pragmaticenigma: ^
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: My thought is to go and buy a new working keyboard as a starting point
<AlexPortable> this keyboard works fine
<AlexPortable> as in; it works fine in windows
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: you just said it has dead keys
<AlexPortable> that's the name of the layout in ubuntu
<ducasse> pragmaticenigma: 'dead keys' are keys that combine with the next keypress to form special characters
<ducasse> pragmaticenigma: like " + o = ö
<pragmaticenigma> ah, never heard of that before
<GrosChien> hélo
<qwebirc39231> Hi, does anyone know how to force SSHD daemon to use all CPU cores ? I'm using winscp to download stuff from my ubuntu server, but it only maxes out 100% out of one cpu core. This makes downloads slow.
<leftyfb> qwebirc39231: scp, no matter how big the file should not max out your cpu. Certainly not the daemon itself.
<qwebirc39231> ok, but how to force sshd to use all cores ?
<leftyfb> qwebirc39231: I'm uploading a 10G file to an i3 CPU and it's only 1 CPU it at less than 30% for everything
<qwebirc39231> yeah I know, but my server is an old AMD CPU
<compdoc> you think more trheads will make it faster?
<leftyfb> qwebirc39231: if you're seeing a CPU spike, I would try to troubleshoot what is going on. Throwing more cores at it is not your solution
<qwebirc39231> cpu spike is because scp over ssh is an encrypted transfer, that's why it is taking 100% of my old AMD cpu
<qwebirc39231> but only ine core
<compdoc> AES in your cpu is good to have
<AlexPortable> How do I get hibernate to restore my windows? I tried changing grub according to this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate#swsusp_Troubleshooting but to no avail
<qwebirc39231> so there is no setting to make it utilize all cpu horsepower ?
<qwebirc39231> nevermind, thanks for help
<cek> how do I mask incompletely installed package so that dpkg won't trigger its reconfig on each other package install?
<leftyfb> cek: you fix or remove the package
<cek> I can't/won't
<leftyfb> cek: why not?
<AlexPortable> found my keyboard problem: https://superuser.com/questions/154303/is-there-a-us-international-keyboard-layout-on-linux-that-mimics-windows-behavi
<AlexPortable> now i need multitouch support and hibernate to work properly
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: When you say hibernate, are you refering to "Suspend-to-Disk" or "Suspend-to-RAM" ?
<AlexPortable> disk, ram is standby
<hggdh> AlexPortable: This is a nice find. Thank you for bringing it up here
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: The issue is that when restoring from hibernate (powering the machine back on) You've lost your session?
<AlexPortable> yep
<AlexPortable> hggdh: although the method described is not working in all applications, in unsupported applications pressing the ' yields no result
<AlexPortable> pragmaticenigma: after turning it on again i'm prompted with a new session
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Are you logging off before ? Is your settings setup to prompt for a password after restore?
<AlexPortable> it just brings me to the login screen. im not logging off beforehand (why would I? then there is no point in hibernate anymore)
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Thinking out loud ... sometimes it triggers a recall of something you might have configured
<AlexPortable> what do you mean? it's a clean ubuntu install
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Ubuntu or Kubuntu? (recalls something about Kubuntu)
<AlexPortable> ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: This might work... https://askubuntu.com/a/1070371
<AlexPortable> hibernate command not found
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: gotta read the whole post friend
<Ool> it was pm-hibernate but I think it change
<imed> hi
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: This article goes a little more indepth, and might help you troubleshoot: https://askubuntu.com/a/1038856
<AlexPortable> sudo systemctl hibernate works, but doesn't restore anything
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: I believe there is a bug in that approach
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Take a look through that second article, see if any of that helps
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: log files will also have some answers, check in dmesg which has the boot log of the current boot instance
<AlexPortable> the log is quite big, is there a timestamp i can look for in dmesg to know when i booted it again?
<pragmaticenigma> search for a keyword like hibernate
<AlexPortable> nothing
<Ool> did you have a swap partition > RAM ? before it was need to hibernate
<Meili> AlexPortable: what does "cat /sys/power/disk" say?
<AlexPortable> [platform] shutdown reboot suspend test_resume
<AlexPortable> Ool: since 18.04 there is no swap partition anymore but a file
<Meili> AlexPortable: I'm not sure, but I think you need a swap partition for hibernate
<AlexPortable> it might also be that my swapfile is too small
<AlexPortable> how do i make a swapfile? why didn't the installer tell me this
<Meili> AlexPortable: the ubuntu 18.04 installer isnt even capable of installing a bootloader properly. Anyway, you might want to take a look here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/6769/hibernate-and-resume-from-a-swap-file
<AlexPortable> swap partition
<Meili> AlexPortable: wait... on 2nd thought, thats not really an answer to your question
<AlexPortable> should i make the swapfile bigger? it's 2 gb right now, i have 8 gb ram
<ducasse> it needs to be at least the size of your ram to hibernate
<Meili> AlexPortable: maybe this helps: https://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2018/07/14/configuring-lubuntu-18-04-to-enable-hibernation-using-a-swap-file/
<rapidwave> Just to make absolutely sure...php-7.2-mysql and php-mysql are the packages for php to have mysql extension, correct?
<lordcirth_> php-mysql depends on php-7.2-mysql, so 7.2 is redundant. But yes, I believe so.
<Ool> AlexPortable: you can choose when installing
<other_rafa> Hi, someone knows how rename a mixer control in alsa??
<Elliria> Hey there, how would I contact the Task Coach maintainer? He's listed on the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taskcoach/+index page, but there's no email address for him.
<OerHeks> Elliria, you need to login on launchpad, to abtain the email of Nicolas Boulenguez
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: what is it for exactly?
<Elliria> I did. When I view it while logged in, it says: "No public address provided."
<Elliria> It's a reminder program and the version that's currently available in Ubuntu 18.04 has a critical bug that makes it so the program won't run at all. It's been fixed in version 1.4.4 and I was wondering if he's planning on adding that to Ubuntu because I need to upgrade since 16.04 is about to not be supported any more.
<Elliria> I put off updating because Task Coach won't run, but it looks like I'm out of time.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: create a new !bug perhaps?
<Elliria> Here's the bug on Task Coach's Sourceforge page: https://sourceforge.net/p/taskcoach/bugs/1661/
<OerHeks> Elliria, he is a debian guy, i can PM his email
<Elliria> Where should I create it? It's considered closed on SourceForge.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: taskcoach is on the repos, you can use ubuntu-bug too
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Elliria> Oh, thank you. I'd appreciate that. I'd pretty much be lost without this software. It's the best ToDo list available.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: let me also install and test it
<tomreyn> Elliria: ubuntu 16.04 will be supported for another 2 years.
<Elliria> Okay, thank you. If you run it from the GUI, it won't do anything. If you run it from a terminal with the taskcoach command, you'll get the errors.
<Elliria> Oh! I thought it would no longer be supported as of this April.
<Elliria> [wipes sweat from brow]
<tomreyn> that's 14.04
<tomreyn> but if you can upgrade to 18.04, it may still be desirable.
<Elliria> Ah, so much better. Okay, then I may just sit on 16.04 until this program is updated because I wouldn't want to be without it.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: yes, confirmed it doesnt launch on 18.04
<Elliria> Oh, thank you lotuspsych.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: if you create the bug, ill affect it too for you
<Elliria> They've fixed it in version 1.4.4, which is hopefully the very next version to be installed if they update it in Ubuntu.
<Elliria> Okay, will do. Thank you.
<tomreyn> softwares' website: https://www.taskcoach.org/  development is at https://sourceforge.net/projects/taskcoach/
<tomreyn> Elliria: i think the right thing to do is to file a bug against the package and request an upgrade.
<Elliria> Thank you, tomreyn. The developers have fixed it in a more recent version. Ubuntu isn't using that version yet.
<Elliria> Will do. I'll have to do it from my VM, though, so I can paste in the errors.
<tomreyn> actually if the version in bionic doesn't run then this shoul dget fixed, or replaced with an SRU, i guess.
<other_rafa> Hi, I can add many dummy sound cards?
<Elliria> It's working in 16.04, but not in 18.04. I'm in the process of submitting the bug.
<tomreyn> very well :) make sure there's no such report, yet
<Elliria> Will do.
<tomreyn> there is bug 1769701
<ubottu> bug 1769701 in taskcoach (Ubuntu) "Taskcoach fails to launch if GTK2 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769701
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yep same output after launch
<tomreyn> Elliria: https://sourceforge.net/p/taskcoach/bugs/1661/ mentions a !PPA, which provides a fixed version.
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~taskcoach-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Elliria> Yes, thank you, tomreyn, I'd prefer to use the one in the official Ubuntu repositories if at all possible, especially since you'all said 16.04 will still be supported for a couple of more years, so I'm not in a hurry after all.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: still nice find, i affected tomreyn found bug
<Elliria> Here's my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taskcoach/+bug/1817755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817755 in taskcoach (Ubuntu) "Task Coach not working in Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<Elliria> If you've never tried the program, you're in for a real treat.
<Elliria> That bug reporting interface is buggy. It says "No upgrade log present (probably fresh install)" even though I updated right before I came in here and have been updating that copy of Ubuntu all along.
<tomreyn> Elliria: This "upgrade" statement refers to a release upgrade.
<tomreyn> identified by whether or not /var/log/release-upgrade exists, i think
<Elliria> Ah, okay. Then it's accurate. I grabbed that ISO and ran it in a VM without upgrading something else to get to where it's currently at.
<Elliria> I should pay better attention.
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: also link the duplicat bug # tomreyn found to your bug
 * Elliria kicks self in head
<Elliria> The SourceForge bug? That's in my report.
<tomreyn> Launchpad bug 1769701 - of which you filed a dupe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769701 in taskcoach (Ubuntu) "Taskcoach fails to launch if GTK2 is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769701
<Elliria> Why didn't Launchpad find that when it did the search for me?
<tomreyn> i searches for similar headlines
<tomreyn> not for similar bug pattern, i think
<tomreyn> there's a lot of ambiguity around the "upgrade" and "update" terms, so don't kick yourself in the head for that.
<Elliria> Done. It timed out a few times before it accepted it as a duplicate.
<tomreyn> :-/ happens occasionally.
<Zewwy> Why is it so hard to set a static IP
<Zewwy> liike WTF
<dwts> hello everyone, I have a UEFI thinkpad laptop where I want to install Ubuntu. I do not care about the existing Windows 10 installation, is it safe to choose "Use the entire disk" option on the installer? I've already disabled secure boot and have enabled both UEFI and Legacy Boot (Legacy first)
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Zewwy
<ubottu> Zewwy: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Zewwy> Sorry man, just exremely fustrated
<Zewwy> I found /etc/network/intrefaces so easy
<Zewwy> this netplan thinng
<Zewwy> bah
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: I assume you're on Ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> Elliria: affected your bug and updated my experience
<Zewwy> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Zewwy> Yes!
<Zewwy> why is this so hard
<dwts> if that matters, it's a thikpad t470s
<Zewwy> I followed this, did what it said by changing the 50-cloud-init.yaaml
<dwts> thinkpad*
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: Well, the article you posted... is from a link farm, I personally avoid those
<Elliria> Thank you lotuspsychje. I also added myself to that duplicate bug. I didn't mean to create a duplicate.
<Zewwy> ran the command but it didn't work
<Zewwy> Why is it so hard to find guides to very common tasks?
<Elliria> Heh, tomreyn, a swift kick to the head occasionally shakes things up so they work right again.
<Zewwy> and why was it made so diffuclt
<OerHeks> Zewwy, netplan gives an advantage, get used to it
<Elliria> That particular task is a bit tricky, Zewwy. I've got a guide for that, but it's ridiculously out of date and the one I'm working on as a replacement is getting more and more complex as I go, so I keep putting it off.
<Zewwy> Wow...
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: Is it possible for you to post your yaml file?
<OerHeks> "ip a " shows your adapter, easy peasy
<Zewwy> paraxial7: it's exactly yhte same as the link I shared
<Zewwy> besides the IPs
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: That's kind of the important part though... making sure you don't have something configured to overlap
<tomreyn> Elliria: well then, do as you mnust. ;-)
<exHumanoids> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER exHumanoids msyahyixztts
<dwts> lol
<exHumanoids> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER exHumanoids msyahyixztts
<Zewwy> Oresrian: so does hostname -I
<pragmaticenigma> exHumanoids: You need to change your password now
<Zewwy> but its blank cause its not working as expected
<dwts> exHumanoids: you are doing it wrong man
<exHumanoids> venkat789
<dwts> you need a / before your msg command
<exHumanoids> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER exHumanoids msyahyixztts
<dwts> exHumanoids: try /msg [commands]
<pragmaticenigma> exHumanoids: STOP!!!! You are posting your password for everyone to see!
<dwts> exHumanoids: and change your password
<OerHeks> exHumanoids, you are logged in already, good
<tomreyn> exHumanoids: also for your next password, use some upper case characters, digits and special characters, too.
<tomreyn> oh wait this was just the verification code, sorry
<Zewwy> https://pastebin.com/RUm6uGGM
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: is this a cloud instance of ubuntu?
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: anything wrong?
<Zewwy> how shoudl I know i just grabbed 18.04 LTS
<Zewwy> didn't even know there was sucha  thing
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: You mentioned you were editing the 50-cloud-init.yaml file... I believe that is for cloud instances (think Amazon AWS, etc)
<Zewwy> but... but... I just grabbed the server edition of 18.04 LTS from ubuntu site
<Zewwy> it didn't say there were special versinos
<teward> pragmaticenigma: 50-cloud-init.yaml is generated by the live server installer
<pragmaticenigma> teward: thanks for the info
<teward> that's the netplan file to edit if you're using the Subiquity based installer
<tomreyn> dwts: to answer your earlier question, if you're happy to overwrite / delete all previous OS installations *and* the data you had stored there, then "use the entire disk" is the right choice.
<Zewwy> uhhhhh... i unno what any of that means
<teward> Zewwy: i was targeting pragmaticenigma with my messages, sorry :P
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: Do you know the name of your ethernet adapter? Are you sure it is enp0s3?
<dwts> tomreyn: yeah, it's a laptop that just arrived, no data of mine there
<Zewwy> so I have to grab the "tradintiaol installer?
<dwts> tomreyn: thank you man
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: It's a BVM
<Zewwy> with VMxNET3
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: from looking at debian insalls and /etc/network/interafces I believe that was what shows
<Zewwy> but that may have been a E1000 NIC
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: So I have to use the traditional installer?
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: Did you download Ubuntu server from here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Zewwy> yes
<Zewwy> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<tomreyn> dwts: consider upgrading all devices' firmwares and doing some stress testing before you replace windows.
<dwts> tomreyn: ah, too late, already deleted the partitions ;P
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: Then I believe you have the right version
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: And then whats wrong with my "netplan"
<OerHeks> Zewwy, the spacing, see https://pastebin.com/1Hp0nW6C
<tomreyn> dwts: those can be recovered using testdisk, but not sure it's worth it.
<Zewwy> it got an IP via DHCP fine
<Zewwy> I set stuff up and just wanted to set a sttic IP
<Zewwy> on Debian it was sooo eeasy
<Zewwy> thats syntax requirement is so dumb
<OerHeks> after that, sudo netplan apply
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: It's not dumb if it works
<dwts> tomreyn: nah, I'm not going to use testdisk just for that
<Zewwy> it's dumb if you can do it witeasier with less huiman error
<dwts> I thinkn there are still options to update firmware even with linux
<Zewwy> I'm gonna rebuild my server... I think I may have caught the issue.. one sec
<tomreyn> dwts: ThinkPad T470s is actually supported by LVFS, so you can just install bios upgrades from ubuntu
<dwts> tomreyn: sounds good, can you share your source if that's easy please?
<tomreyn> https://fwupd.org/users
<dwts> tomreyn: you sir rock!
<tomreyn> not i, but the guy who runs and pushes LVFS.
<tomreyn> Richard Hughes
<dwts> hehe
<Elliria> Zewwy, this page might be useful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029531/how-to-setup-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-server-18-04
<Zewwy> thanks everyone for helping out so far, and tolerating my ignorance
<Zewwy> thanks Elliria
<Elliria> Any time. Good luck.
<Zewwy> "And I've seen other people saying that in 18.04 it's now on /etc/netplan (which people seem unhappy about)" lol
<Zewwy> "Config file is in YAML format: Don't use TAB when configuring the file. It only works with SPACE." lol
<Zewwy> omg
<Elliria> Yeah, that seems to be the main gotcha that's getting a lot of people.
<Zewwy> so bad
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: The spaces are needed for the parser to know the different levels... a single tab is hard to interpret, two tabs and files are hard to read
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: which is bad, use better delimters
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: YAML requires two spaces for each level
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: it's not a delimiter though
<Elliria> There should probably be a warning about that at the top of the file by default.
<Zewwy> Elliria: agreed!
<Elliria> I'm a tabber from way back and would have gotten bitten by that if I hadn't happened to read about it beforehand.
<Zewwy> I still tab
<Zewwy> love it
<Elliria> Same here. Some programs really care about it, though, like that YAML. Python is another one where you have to watch your p's and q's when it comes to tabbing (or indenting with spaces) to avoid errors.
<lotuspsychje> for discussions move to #ubuntu-discuss please
<Elliria> I'm off. Thank you for all the help!
<neachdainn> Hey all. Any idea where I can find out the plan for Rust support on 14.04? I need to decide if I should wait for rustc 1.31 to be available or if I should change my library to only require 1.30
<leftyfb> neachdainn: Ubuntu 14.04 will be EOL 6 months from now
<neachdainn> I know. I'm not in control of the Ubuntu version
<leftyfb> !lts | neachdainn
<ubottu> neachdainn: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<leftyfb> neachdainn: you're only going to get security patches at this point
<neachdainn> At this point, or after the EOL?
<antonyb> hey guys i was wondering if i can get some help, im using ubuntu 18.04 and i decided to give kde a try, ive installed it and its changed my boot loading screen is there anyway to revert it?
<neachdainn> Because Rustc 1.30 came out only a few months ago and 1.31 has been out for only six weeks less. I just need one more version bump in Ubuntu before the EOL
<lotuspsychje__> antonyb: testing out other flavors on a current ubuntu is good for testing, but uninstalling it back might give issues or conflicts
<lotuspsychje__> antonyb: i would reccomend if you like a flavor, install the flavor clean
<donofrio_> once crontab'ed how do you check (besides a write a file or something) that the crontab is indeed running when it's told to...?
<leftyfb> donofrio_: syslog
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio_: Monitor syslog... look for lines with CRON on them
<donofrio_> got this "0 5 * * 1 apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get autoclean -y && sync && sync" but unsure if that is all that is needed to ensure I get all my uded to ensre I get all my updates
<donofrio_> oh ok I'll go check there
<leftyfb> donofrio_: that is a really dangerous thing to do
<leftyfb> also, no need to sync
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio_: You don't need a lot of the commands you have there
<OerHeks> autoclean is not reallly usefull in this combo, but oke
<donofrio_> ok, I just want something that updates and I don't have to think about it from now on....
<leftyfb> apt full-upgrade --autoremove
<Mordoc> donofrio, Have you looked into unattended updates? There is a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ called 50unattended-upgrades. You can configure that to do daily upgrades/updates.
<donofrio_> Mordoc, not looked into that yet....
<Mordoc> Take a look, it can do automated auto-removes, exclusion of packages, auto reboots (only if wanted), emails on completion, etc.
<donofrio_> Mordoc, do you have one already done that just does what I was wanting?
<Mordoc> donofrio, Here's some more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html.en
<Mordoc> It's preconfigured with the options commented out... Just uncomment the options you want.
<mrperfektone> Hello :)
<mrperfektone> I get this error in dmesg: "Firmware Bug]: ACPI region doesn't cover the entire command / response buffe
<mrperfektone> Anyone know if it matters?
<mrperfektone> Machine runs fine :)
<mrperfektone> "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI region does not cover the entire command/response buffer. [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed4087f flags 0x200] vs fed40080 f80"
<MadMose> Did the repository 'http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb Release' change its location?
<lordcirth_> MadMose, I think you will need to ask them; that's not an official Ubuntu repo
<mannoname> hello
<mannoname> if i set raid0 with lvm linear, does it writte data as linear or stripe?
<mannoname> because now i get 300MB but hdd can handle 1700MB
<lordcirth_> mannoname, MB/s ?
<mannoname> yes
<lordcirth_> How many drives do you have?
<mannoname> 10
<mannoname> Timing cached reads:   24516 MB in  1.99 seconds = 12295.53 MB/sec
<mannoname> 01 Timing buffered disk reads: 3976 MB in  3.00 seconds = 1324.62 MB/sec
<lordcirth_> mannoname, do you need LVM for other reasons, or only for the raid?
<mannoname> for one big plate
<lordcirth_> Since I would normally use mdadm, not lvm
<lordcirth_> Or better yet, ZFS
<mannoname> just raid0 wihtout lvm?
<mannoname> could that lvm slows that much?
<lordcirth_> Are you just putting one big filesystem on top? You don't need to make and delete LVs?
<Zewwy> ZFS ftw
<mannoname> because its linear and writtes just to one dis?
<mannoname> disk*
<lordcirth_> I've never done LVM raid0 myself
<lordcirth_> linear mode would get you 1-disk performance when doing one read at a time
<Zewwy> JBOD + ZFS = da bears
<lordcirth_> If you want faster sequential read, you'd need striping of some sort
<mannoname> well i have raid0 and then 3lvms in it for root swap and gome
<mannoname> home*
<Zewwy> raid0 is striping isn't it?
<mannoname> yes it is
<mannoname> but lvm linear so i think its not stripping
<Zewwy> mhmm
<Zewwy> yeah i haven't used lvm much
<mannoname> or there is other bottleneck for 300MB?
<Zewwy> NICs?
<mannoname> well i've updated drivers no effect
<Zewwy> or you doing direct I/O testing on the host server?
<mannoname> no not direct
<mannoname> i tried speedtest-cli iperf
<lordcirth_> Those are network bandwidth testers?
<mannoname> yes
<lordcirth_> A 10-disk raid0 will be bottlenecked by a gigabit NIC
<mannoname> why?
<MadMose> Thanks lordcirth_ I will.  Chao!
<Zewwy> that's why i asked for NICs
<mannoname> its 10gbE
<Zewwy> that should be good
<mannoname> netperf -T0,0 -C -c
<mannoname> MIGRATED TCP STREAM TEST from 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0) port 0 AF_INET to localhost.localdomain () port 0 AF_INET : demo : cpu bind
<mannoname> Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand
<mannoname> Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv
<Zewwy> SPF, or BASE-T?
<mannoname> Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote
<mannoname> bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % S      % S      us/KB   us/KB
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | mannoname
<ubottu> mannoname: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zewwy> or pastebin :P
<lordcirth_> mannoname, so, the benchmark that is getting 300MB/s is over what? HTTP?
<mannoname> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y2sry92chY/
<mannoname> Direct Attach Copper
<mannoname> no not http i dont use that
<mannoname> speedtest-cli or iperf
<mannoname> lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> That paste, you did netperf to localhost?
<lordcirth_> Not sure what use that is
<mannoname> it test local ethernet speed still not good not 10gb
<lordcirth_> mannoname, that paste shows 27Gb/s over localhost
<mannoname> is it?
<mannoname> hmm thought its 270
<lordcirth_> Throughput 10^6bits/s 27608.43
<mannoname> is there 40gb iperf server to test or ubuntu server?
<lordcirth_> mannoname, 40Gb/s over the internet? no
<Zewwy> how could you get 27Gp/s on a 10Gb/s NIC?
<lordcirth_> At least, not that I know of
<lordcirth_> Zewwy, the paste is over localhost
<Zewwy> oh
<lordcirth_> It's probably just single-thread bound
<_Sym_> On Ubuntu 18.04, the last release of gnome-shell_3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 added a security fix that is causing a bunch of JS errors (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/551e827841626cd8084daa2210b3bf60e5be96be)
<mannoname> [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  4.01 GBytes  3.44 Gbits/sec
<_Sym_> this needs to be added to fix it https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/74bb9e62492bacda372904d30891eb97685e9b0c
<lordcirth_> _Sym_, has an Ubuntu bug been filed?
<_Sym_> not sure
<hggdh> _Sym_: you might want to let the folsk at #ubuntu-hardened know about this
<lordcirth_> "No results for search KeyboardManager.holdKeyboard"
<_Sym_> ok
<Zewwy> Yay I got my static IP set
<Zewwy> and it was human error what a shocker
<Zewwy> go YAML
<nonames> so no help for that?
<lordcirth_> nonames, I'm still not sure what you want here. First you were asking about raid0 performance, now network.
<lordcirth_> What do you need?
<nonames> i need to achieve 10gb speed
<Zewwy> is your storage server running Ubuntu?
<nonames> yes
<Zewwy> those 27GB/s results were from this storage server?
<Zewwy> Gbps*
<nonames> yes its localhost test
<Zewwy> I'd setup a server in the same network, and try another I/O test. it all comes down to how you attach the storae on another machine? iSCSI/NFS... whatever?
<Zewwy> persoanlly when testing storage i liek to make a simple iSCSI target on my storage server, attach it to a networked machine and do another reg I/O test
<Zewwy> avoiding protcol overhead for other network testing means
<Zewwy> there are a thousnad ways to skin a cat in this case, which is why people are having a hard time helping you
<pragmatic_enigma> nonames: To help us, help you. Please explain in full detail what you are attempting to do. Giving out information in small pieces is  potentially going to result in inadequate advice. If you provide the entire scenario, the guidance provided will be far more helpful to you.
<nonames> i have 10gb netcard witch capable of 1000MB network speed, now i get just 300MB. I've set raid0+3lvm disks
<nonames> how to get 1000MB speed
<nonames> ?
<nonames> pragmatic_enigma
<pragmatic_enigma> what type of controller are the harddrives connected to?
<nonames> its software raid
<pragmatic_enigma> nonames: That is not at all what I asked
<pragmatic_enigma> SATA 1, 2, 3 ??
<nonames> 3
<pragmatic_enigma> nonames: Lets start with some networking basics... network speed ratings are theoretical. Under labratory condition you could expect those speeds. Many factors affect the speed, including and not limited to, existing network traffic, quality of the ethernet cables connecting to the devices, if the main switch also is provided other services such as wifi.
<nonames> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nRBQYdqM3J/
<nonames> its direct attached coper cable its in datacenter with 10gb uplink
<pragmatic_enigma> nonames: On top of that, system IO will limit the speed from which your computer will access the data from the drives. If the machine is busy processing other tasks, drive throughput will decrease. Since you have a software raid setup, that will degrade performance significantly, as the CPU has to find all the data on the various disks involved
<nonames> 12cpu runing 8%
<nonames> using performance governor
<pragmatic_enigma> nonames: I'm done trying to help... your just throwing random stuff out and you don't appear to know what you are doing. If you did know what you were doing, you wouldn't be running a software raid in a production datacenter
<pragmatic_enigma> and expecting high performance
<nonames> thats not high performance disk can handle 17GB read and geting just 300mb thats mean lvm linears bottleneck it what i want to find out
<nonames> does lvm linear will write to one disk or striped?
<vcavallo> Would someone mind mentioning me so I can check this hilight setup?
<vcavallo> @vcavallo
<vcavallo> vcavallo: test
<vcavallo> sorry :|
<badhatter> vcavallo, hello
<badhatter> @vcavallo, another test
<vcavallo> badhatter: thanks :)
<johnfg> hi guys
<pragmatic_enigma> nonames: LVM is not RAID... LVM is a volume manager that allows you to group multiple disks together and treat them as a single drive. It has no RAID equivalent
<johnfg> yesterday, I was going to install ubuntu-server-18.04.  I wanted to use an existing vg and lv's.
<johnfg> However, the installer didn't recognize or show them.
<johnfg> from ubuntuforums, they suggest to boot from the livecd to try without installing; install lvm2, then start the installation.
<johnfg> Is there any other way to get the installer to recognize existing vgs and lvs?
<nonames> lvscan -all
<pragmatic_enigma> johnfg: Try asking in #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> live-server could do that fine?
<johnfg> nonames: I'll go over to ubuntu-server, but how would I run lvscan -all from the installer?  Does it allow to drop out to a cli? or another tty?
<lordcirth_> johnfg, alt-F2 should get you a TTY
<johnfg> lordcirth_: and there run the lvscan -all?
<OerHeks> live-server could do that fine?
<tgm4883> ^
<johnfg> Thanks for the help guys!
<catbeard> so i used nvidia-detect to see what driver i need
<catbeard> https://termbin.com/oysc
<catbeard> something about held packages and unmet dependencies
<genii> catbeard: Try running sudo apt-get update, and then the nvidia-detect again
<ioria> catbeard, i thin you are on deian...
<ioria> *debian
<catbeard> bunsenlabs but yes
<catbeard> didn't work
<lordcirth_> catbeard, this is the Ubuntu support channel, not bunsenlabs
<catbeard> i know but they're all zZz's
<catbeard> and it's based on apt
<lordcirth_> catbeard, you could ask on #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps.
<lordcirth_> Or ##linux
<catbeard> ty
<bono2> if my cpu has no updates for spectre/meltdown protection do i still suffer any performance impact from any software updates to address them?
<bono2> oops, i mean only spectre v2
<rbo> Hi
<rbo> I have a file with some characters in it, but whenever I cat the file, it gives me some erroneus output, like it will push the characters infront of my terminal name like such: "someChars$username@hostname:"
<skr> bono2, yes.
<rbo> where someChars was inside of the file.
<rbo> does anyone or has anyone experienced this issue and know how I can view the weird characters or formatting that is on the file itself?
<hggdh> rbo: probably there is no line feed at the end of the file
<bono2> skr: so, if the updates are essentially worthless for my hardware, is it worth using the kernel flags to disable to protections (to regain performance?)
<skr> rbo: file file.txt
<rbo> response was: "ASCII text, with no line terminators"
<rbo> so "file" may provide some guidance.
<lordcirth_> bono2, the performance hits from the kernel patches are minimal for most use cases. Do you have a reason to believe that your use case is hitting this problem?
<skr> rbo, i would try iconv -f ascii -t utf8 < file.txt > newfile.txt
<skr> bono2, why would you want that?
<bono2> lordcirth_: i want to know if my hardware is not protected anyway (no firmware fixes are available for my cpu, so essentially unfixable), is it worth even using protection in the kernel?
<lordcirth_> bono2, yes, the kernel workarounds fix a number of security issues
<bono2> lordcirth_: what if i disable the spectre v2 protections only (the ones requiring firmware updates to fully patch against)?
<lordcirth_> bono2, I am not sure of the details (this class of bugs is complicated) but you are talking about tinkering with your kernel security to possibly get an unnoticeable performance improvement. I would recommend leaving it alone.
<rbo> skr: the problem is, the contents of this file was used to encrypt other files. so if there was any kind of weird whitespace (like the situation I am having now) the decrypt fails... ) :(
<tonyt> is there anyway to install bitchx any more in ubuntu? didnt have much luck find an easy way to do it when i searched google
<teward> tonyt: short of downloading and compiling it yourself, I don't think so?
<tonyt> teward you happen to have a link that would explain how to do that? still a bit new to linux
<rbo> tonyt: it's not difficult to compile and install it, just download the package, tar -xvzf <bitchx.tar.gz> do ./configure; make && make install, once that is completed you can run bitchx
<rbo> tonyt: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830388
<teward> tonyt: http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php <-- maybe this?
<tonyt> thanks rbo. ill have a look see
<tonyt> thanks
<rbo> sorry, that link I provided is wrong, thats for bitchX binaries
<nerdcore> wow BitchX still exists? I gave up years ago and just use irssi now :P
<rbo> there is 2 ways, one compile through source, the other is precompiled binaries.
<josefig> someone says BitchX ? I loved it :P
<rbo> nerdcore: bitchX is pretty bad ass, I never actually tried to modify the source, but when I looked, I saw how powerful it was and I went back.
<rbo> though I'm on irssi now. I usually install it on my daily driver.
<teward> !offtopic | rbo, josefig, nerdcore
<ubottu> rbo, josefig, nerdcore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rbo> ok
<nerdcore> that is interesting rbo because I seem to recall someone saying that project had died. Not sure what they were smoking.
<rbo> nerdcore offtopic! lol
<tonyt> when i do configure it ends in configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<nerdcore> i know... I don't even IRC from Ubuntu actually. I'll STFU now ;)
<teward> tonyt: then you need to find and install dependencies. (but that's a little harder to explain via IRC)
<BrainFog> Anyone got any ideas why a second monitor (VGA) isn't being detected on 18.04 with AMD 380x
<josefig> teward, no problem.
<tomreyn> BrainFog: use HWE kernel + X
<SimonNL> BrainFog: laptop ?
<BrainFog> pc
<SimonNL> nm then
<tonyt> teward,ok. thanks
<tomreyn> BrainFog: sorry, ignore what i said, i was thinking this was newer. but you could actually try nevertheless.
<SimonNL> BrainFog: in display settings app is second monitor enabled ?
<BrainFog> I only see one monitor
<BrainFog> Also if I boot with both monitors plugged in I get a blank purple screen
<tomreyn> BrainFog: if you can connect the monitor via hdmi or displayport instead, but all means, do.
<tomreyn> even dvi
<BrainFog> well the monitor only has VGA and I have VGA to DVI connector on it.
<BrainFog> and I dont have any suitable displayport/hdmi adaptors
<tomreyn> BrainFog: those card have some issues (this is from a windows perspective, and it may not be exactly the bug you're seeing, but it may suggest that things weren't quite right in this series) https://www.pcinvasion.com/r9-380-black-screen-issues-amds-persistent-unsolved-bug/
<tomreyn> it is possible that this is fixed in the HWE kernel, though
<BrainFog> I'll give it a try
<tomreyn> BrainFog: oh and use it with amdgpu, not the radeon driver.
<tomreyn> https://forum.level1techs.com/t/amd-r9-390-finally-usable-on-linux/131922
<tomreyn> no need to upgrade your kernel / to use ukuu, though.
<Kingsy> can someone tell me what this is --> /sys/devices/virtual/hwmon/hwmon3 <-- earlier today it was there (temp readout) and now it is gone... why? how can things like a temp monitor appear and vanish like that?
<_ramok> good evening
<tomreyn> Kingsy: if the kernel module which provides it is unloaded, this could cause the sysfs 'path' to vanish
<_ramok> i did a fresh install of 18.04.1 LTS minimal and i#m getting the following message when running apt-get update https://pastebin.com/HsjgZwVp
<_ramok> any idea how to fix this?
<OerHeks> _ramok,  line 18# Mirror sync in progress? wait a minute and try again
<_ramok> OerHeks: i'm waiting since 10 minutes already
<tomreyn> Kingsy: actually, i *think* it's so, i'm not actually certain. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/sysfs-interface discusses this interface.
<_ramok> i was also running a apt-get clean
<_ramok> and rebooted the machine
<_ramok> didn't help
<OerHeks> _ramok, then change mirror,in the sources menu?
<tomreyn> _ramok: maybe hetners' mirror server is having some issue. you could try an official mirror instead. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<_ramok> thanks for pointing it out
<Kingsy> wow that is alot of information
<Kingsy> hehe
<Kingsy> tomreyn: but why would the kernel module be unloaded? All I did was reboot. I suppose he laptop is no longer plugged in
<tomreyn> Kingsy: maybe the situation that caused a module to be loaded previously no longer exists.
<Kingsy> so strange. can you even tell what each temp monitor is "monitoring" ?
<Kingsy> just two random read outs really. as far as I am concerned anyway
<Kingsy> like is it CPU? GPU etc is what I mean
<tomreyn> cat /sys/devices/virtual/hwmon/hwmon3/name
<Kingsy> thanks
<Kingsy> woah, its a temp readout for my networkcard? iwlwifi ? does that make sense?
<lenoxx> Hello! I am trying to get pam exec to run a python script that opens a window, but I keep getting 3 errors: Failed to Connecto to Mir, unable to init server, and GTK warning cannot open display. I am using cv2 ( mainly read() and show() )
<tomreyn> it's probably more about power consumption and energy efficiency then
<lenoxx> I assume its becase its being ran as root? How can I get pam exec to run these as myself (I am useing seteuid)
<Kingsy> so the 3 read outs -> acpitz, pch_skylake and iwlwifi
<Kingsy> the second, skylake is CPU temp right?
<lenoxx> yes
<lenoxx> (i have a skylake cpu)
<Kingsy> what about acpitz ?
<lenoxx> acpi thermal zone
<Kingsy> 2no even sure what that is
<Kingsy> haha, I'll google
<lenoxx> Also if someone can point me in the direction of a good place to ask about Pam exec, id appreciate it!
<lenoxx> best if you google..it is not what it seems and sometimes not useful on certain machines
<Kingsy> yeah I don't think I will use the sensor. I'll just chuck out the CPI temp. seems like the most useful
<Kingsy> does anyone know the best font package to install on ubuntu to give me the most monospace terminal choices? I need them to display in xfontsel too
<palate> hello
<palate> I downloaded Ubuntu mini (mini.iso) and burned it on a USB key. Doesn't look at all like what I would expect to get
<leftyfb> palate: that is basically the server installer which pulls all the packages from the internet
<palate> I would expect a unix-like file system (/, /var, /home, etc)
<palate> leftyfb:right
<palate> So my issue is that: I have an Intel NUC, and I want to install Ubuntu on it. But I don't have a keyboard, for some reason
<leftyfb> ok?
<palate> So I'd like to install Ubuntu in such a way that it connects to my home network, so that I can ssh into it
<palate> I was looking at the preseed stuff
<palate> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed
<palate> Where they say something like `sudo vim /var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/ubuntu-nqa.seed`
<palate> So I download mini.iso (and ubuntu server, btw), `dd` it on a USB key, and mount it. And there I see that `/var` doesn't exist
<leftyfb> palate: how are you typing if you don't have a keyboard?
<palate> leftyfb: I have a laptop, and an Intel NUC
<leftyfb> palate: the installer doesn't have a normal linux filesystem. It used Ubiquity
<palate> I don't think I can plug my laptop's keyboard into my NUC xD
<leftyfb> palate: does your NUC support AMT?
<palate> leftyfb: no clue :/. I can investigate that, I guess
<palate> leftyfb: I was hoping to get a minimal Ubuntu image, and enter the network information there from my laptop
<OerHeks> how would you setup the NUC bios correctly without key-thingy?
<leftyfb> palate: that would give you out of band remote access to the NUC like you had a keyboard and monitor on it but using your laptop
<palate> OerHeks: Not sure, I'm trying to find a way xD
<palate> leftyfb: that actually sounds good. Let me check
<leftyfb> palate: could also support ipmi, but I doubt it
<OerHeks> booting without keyboard needs at least a keyboard setting: no halt on error
<tomreyn> OerHeks: by connecting via vnc, then pressing F2 according to http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/index.php/HowTo_Headless_Intel_NUC_vPro_AMT
<tomreyn> http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/index.php/HowTo_Headless_Intel_NUC_vPro_AMT#Enabling_KVM_.28VNC.29_Without_A_Keyboard
<tomreyn> full link
<OerHeks> thanks, interesting
<palate> tomreyn: seems interesting, thanks!
<palate> So does AMT mean that even if nothing is installed on the system, booting it means that it will connect to the network?
<palate> sounds like it's done at the bios level
<leftyfb> yes
#ubuntu 2019-02-27
<palate> Well I don't see it on my network
<palate> I guess it doesn't have AMT
<palate> Well I'll go by a keyboard tomorrow xD
<palate> it is frustrating because I actually do have ssh access to it, but with a system I don't want
<palate> some kind of yocto for iot
<rbo> skr: I got it working. awesome.
<palate> yes all the ports of the link given by tomreyn are closed, I guess it doesn't have amt
<leftyfb> palate: you should be looking up your NUC model number and AMT on google and how to possibly enable it
<leftyfb> palate: or you could look on craigslist or facebook market for someone giving away or selling a keyboard for next to nothing
<tomreyn> palate: also if you're nmap'ing, use -PN, i'm not sure whether they respond to ping.
<palate> leftyfb: yeah it's just that it's 1am here and I wanted to do that tonight :D
<palate> tomreyn: I did
<leftyfb> palate: what model NUC is it?
<palate> leftyfb: checking that, I guess I can find it from the serial number
<leftyfb> model# not serial
<tomreyn> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005804/mini-pcs.html
<palate> tomreyn: yes I was there :D
<palate> boxnuc7i3bnk
<leftyfb> doesn't look like it has AMT
<palate> leftyfb: nope :/
<palate> well, that's a reason for me to go to bed I guess
<palate> Thanks for the insights!!
<palate> Good night :)
<sudoritz-2837> anyone know a way to bypass a script on ssh login (i tried this () { :; };) but anytime it gives me error  (on some systems i can login) but it prompts me a login to a menu on working system but this one i cant im trying to bypass into shell...
<sudoritz-2837>  start-text-view.sh: line 25: [: too many arguments
<sudoritz-2837> i tried ssh user@pass 'echo test ; echo again'
<tomreyn> sudoritz-2837: you are trying to work around your own forkbomb?
<tomreyn> and please dont post such here
<OerHeks> *if* that script is in your profile, maybe .. ssh -t hostname "bash --noprofile"
<OerHeks> but i guess you don't find a hack
<leftyfb> sudoritz-2837: boot into recovery mode and remove the script from your profile
<sudoritz-2837> trying to find a way to get off the auto menu script (theres a bug in a certain model aand i cant get to login) i can SCP but i cant even see .profile  or .bashrc not sure much i can do but i was trying to get this going ill probally contact the vendor (its a tripplite)
<sudoritz-2837> just trying to remotely reboot it or invoke a way to restart the service
<leftyfb> sudoritz-2837: what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<leftyfb> sudoritz-2837: contact Tripplite for help with their products. They do not run Ubuntu.
<black_13> for some reason when i try to write to .ssh  using ssh-keygen its written to the root .ssh
<pragmaticenigma> black_13: Are you running ssk-keygen with sudo?
<TabMasher> Hi!  I need some recommendations for image hosting to post links for screen shots please.
<OerHeks> imgur.com is nice
<miceiken> My PC froze completely and I had to do a hard reboot. Is there any way to figure out what was the cause? It happens quite often.
<OerHeks> miceiken, if it happens at random times, do a memtest86 run
<miceiken> OerHeks, it's a laptop with quite shitty specs, and froze completely isnt true. It had I/O delay of about 45+ secs (and loss)
<OerHeks> maybe put a lightweight desktop on it, like mate/xubuntu?
<OerHeks> but hard freeze is unusual
<miceiken> OerHeks, yeah, I read something about it might being apparmor constantly blocking
<miceiken> but I lost the link
<slingamn> i'm getting a weird nginx-related error from apt-get on ubuntu 18.04 server: https://gist.github.com/slingamn/5ba0882a51a7490d6e07c90f7c8cd4c2
<OerHeks> you want to remove a standard package.. libx11-6?
<tomreyn> miceiken: what was on the logs? dmesg?
<slingamn> it's a server
<slingamn> is libx11-6 actually a dependency of nginx? in that case, it can't be uninstalled, but this message is very counterintuitive
<OerHeks> i think it is a standard desktop package
<OerHeks> !info libx11-6
<ubottu> libx11-6 (source: libx11): X11 client-side library. In component main, is standard. Version 2:1.6.4-3ubuntu0.2 (bionic), package size 577 kB, installed size 1422 kB
<tomreyn> slingamn: post the output of:  sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release; sudo apt-get update -y 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -fsy install 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> hmm this doesn't actually work, takes too long.
<tomreyn> so just this:  sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release; sudo apt-get update -y 2>&1 )
<slingamn> i don't think the kernel version or command-line parameters are relevant; apt-get update -y doesn't do much of interest; apt-get dist-upgrade -y finds nothing to be done
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is it then?
<slingamn> oh yeah sorry, this is 18.04.2
<tomreyn> amd64?
<slingamn> yeah
<tomreyn> and apt-cache policy reports what?
<tomreyn> i'd be interested in which 3rd party repos you use
<tomreyn> or whether there are warnings or errors there or on the "apt-get update" output
<slingamn> no warnings or errors, but this is an ovh machine so it could very well be an issue with one of their mirrors: https://gist.github.com/slingamn/0cece3c86342497a4045bd6c97dff2c0
<slingamn> (that's apt-cache policy)
<slingamn> nothing of interest from apt-get update or apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> does "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" list something in the "No longer downloadable:" section?
<slingamn> good suggestion, it does
<slingamn> quite a lot of stuff actually
<slingamn> libapt-inst1.7 libapt-pkg4.16 libbind9-90 libdns-export100 libdns100 libgnutls-deb0-28 libirs-export91 libisc-export95 libisc95 libisccc90 libisccfg-export90 libisccfg90 liblwres90 libprocps3 libxtables10
<tomreyn> packages from ubuntu 14.04
<slingamn> hilarious
<tomreyn> looks like your upgrade wasnt clean
 * slingamn removes
<slingamn> thanks
<tomreyn> https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages may help identify more such remainders
<tomreyn> slingamn: did you install this system as 14.04 initially, or was this a "fresh " 18.04 installation?
<tomreyn> like an image provided by the host
<slingamn> looks like libx11-6 is a hard dependency of nginx on 18.04
<slingamn> i have a machine without it, and `apt-get install nginx --no-install-recommends` attempts to install libx11-6 as well
<tomreyn> you probably want nginx-light or -core only
<slingamn> iiiiinteresting
<tomreyn> nginx is a lot more than just a web server
<tomreyn> it's a bit like the 90ies AOL app, or netscape communicator ;-)
<tomreyn> this said, installing just libx11-6 wont hurt.
<slingamn> yeah i ended up just going with the default (i think that's nginx-core), which pulls in a few x11-related libraries
<slingamn> thanks
<slingamn> i guess that error message is some weird edge case in metapackages
<cliff1245> Any suggestions for a free antivirus software?
<CyberGhost78> cliff1245, you don't need that with linux
<psichas> cliff1245, clamwin
<psichas> cliff1245, clamav lol
<psichas> CyberGhost78, if you think that for linux doesn't antivirus... you say like if you live by the sea, you dont need wash ... :)
<CyberGhost78> well you really don't
<CyberGhost78> but if it helps you sleep at night
<CyberGhost78> then go ahead
<psichas> im talking not apout virus for linux... im talking about dirty files
<cliff1245> Thanks, going with clamav.
<lhvf> Hi, I'm trying to talk with @jbicha on #ubuntu-gnome, but there nobody is responding at the moment.
<CyberGhost78> oic psichas my bad
<psichas> clamav doesn't have real protection it just scanne... im using it in windows too...
<psichas> best antivirus is your brain cliff1245
<lhvf> Is there anyway to accelerate the Debian 10 development, for Buster include GNOME 3.32, which will have Desktop icons on GNOME Shell
<lhvf> ?
<psichas> rule number one dont trust anyone...
<psichas> cliff1245,
<Deihmos> What’s a good backup tool Incase things get screwed up and I need to restore
<cliff1245> psichas: thanks, I don't have a brain, unfortunately.
<psichas> cliff1245, thats ok, just be patieant and you will be smart :)
<leftyfb> !ot | lhvf
<ubottu> lhvf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psichas> my hobby is create malware... so i know that antivirus can't always protect you from malware... but you can safe your pc if you are smart... dont trust anyone... unless opensource programs... :) cl
<psichas> cliff1245,
<leftyfb> !ot | psichas
<ubottu> psichas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cliff1245> psichas: Why are opensource programs safer?
<leftyfb> cliff1245: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<psichas> because... you can't hide any malware code
<psichas> cliff1245,
<leftyfb> psichas: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cliff1245> leftyfb: Sorry.
<UbuntuUser> Hey, I got a weird and ugly problem ... I can't login on TTY 1 and co. As soon as I confirm my username (enter key, CTRL + J or CTRL + M) it loops on seeing enter presses (it shows the password prompt but almost immediatly sees another enter press) and loops until 5 attempts are over.
<hydra_> Hello!
<UbuntuUser> And my GUI is dead as well. Unity 7 shows my wallpaper and crashes, Ubuntu Gnome Shell seems to time out and crash, Gnome Shell on Wayland doesn't work because nvidia ...
<UbuntuUser> Guess I have to fix it using a live system? -.-
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: boot to emergency, enable networking, start the root shell, install the pending updates
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: also, which ubuntu version is this actually?
<UbuntuUser> 18.04
<tomreyn> ok
<shachaf> What is the canonical way to use optical media when not using GNOME or whatever the Ubuntu desktop thing is nowadays?
<UbuntuUser> Thanks tomreyn, I'll try that and in the meantime boot my crappy netbook to join the IRC again ...
<UbuntuUser> Hmm, got into the rescue mode, internet connection works but it can't resolve hostnames
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: rm /etc/resolv.conf; echo nameserver 1.1.1.1 > /etc/resolv.conf;
<tomreyn> should work then
<spestov> how do I disable gdm and boot into console mode?
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: be sure to rm /etc/resolv.conf when we're done
<UbuntuUser> Ah, right, no nameserver was set m(
<spestov> I did 'service gdm stop' and killall Xorg but there's no getty running on the console
<tomreyn> spestov: what's the overall goal there, and which uubntu version is this?
<spestov> 18.04. I just don't want a gui running
<spestov> its kind of buggy inside virtualbox
<spestov> and I have no use for it anyway
<tomreyn> spestov: i see. normally you'd just press ctrl-alt-f3..12 to switch to a different tty. but i assume you can't do this in virtualbox?
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04.2 works fine for me in virtualbox btw.
<tomreyn> including gnome-shell
<spestov> which version of virtualbox?
<tomreyn> 6.0.4
<UbuntuUser> Yay, I have my desktop back ...
<UbuntuUser> Thanks ^^
<spestov> tomreyn: I found my answer here -- https://askubuntu.com/questions/859630/how-to-start-ubuntu-in-console-mode
<spestov> a lot has changed since I last used linux seriously, with systemd and all
<spestov> back in the day most inits were set up so that runlevel 3 was multiuser with no X11
<UbuntuUser> But that weird TTY login problem still remains. Any ideas what that could be? I've never seen this before.
<lunatikos> hi ! anyone successfully use xbox gamepad with kodi installed with software ?
<tomreyn> spestov: yes, systemd changed things a lot. glad you worked it out.
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: which kernel version are oyu running now? cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> there was a version which had this issue, but it was since replaced by a newer update.
<UbuntuUser> 4.15.0-45
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: that's not the output of: cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser: you can do this if it's less typing: cat /proc/version | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> and then tell me the url it returns
<UbuntuUser2> Linux version 4.15.0-45-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-031) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019
<tomreyn> hmm yeah thats the latest indeed
<tomreyn> thanks
<tomreyn> and anything else is fully patched?
<UbuntuUser2> According to apt, yes.
<tomreyn> hmm let me dig up this bug report again
<UbuntuUser2> Thanks :)
<UbuntuUser2> I tried googling around but couldn’t find anything :/
<tomreyn> hmm i thought i had subscribed to it but apparently not
<UbuntuUser2> Sadly my Google-Fu wasn't good enough to find something related.
<UbuntuUser2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1815342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1815342 Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: wohoo, you got it
<UbuntuUser2> > This problem is also present with linux-image-4.15.0-45.
<UbuntuUser2> So, I guess I just wait for an update.
<akit> Hi
<tomreyn> right, it's "Fix committed", but it's still not in bionic
<tomreyn> i don't know why, need to read up on it.
<akit> go PUBG Mobile
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: but this just means you should do as suggested previously, enable proposed and get the kernel from there
<jnewt> trying to use an old laptop, boot stuck at [ OK ] Started Hold until boot process finishes up.  All messages say [ OK ] above that one.  What can I try?
<tomreyn> !ot | akit
<ubottu> akit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> !proposed | UbuntuUser2
<ubottu> UbuntuUser2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: this should explain how to enable "bionic-proposed"
<tomreyn> jnewt: which ubuntu version are oyu running on it?
<UbuntuUser2> Since I now know how to fix my system using the recovery mode I can also just wait for the kernel patch to be rolled out ;) Thank you, have a nice day. :)
<UbuntuUser2> Eh, what just happened. I quit irssi and my Lubuntu netbook shut down. haha
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: :-/
<tomreyn> as in instant power off?
<[RobDude]> Can anyone help me with a /etc/fstab issue?  I'm trying to get my system to 'automount' both a harddrive partition and a network (nas) location.  I've added the lines to my /etc/fstab file and when I run 'sudo mount -a' both work.  However, when I reboot, only the partition is mounted correctly, the NAS doesn't appear.  File is at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3s3Mmq4mvh/
<UbuntuUser2> Nope, for a split second a window, probably the shutdown menu, popped up :D
<jnewt> tomreyn  i dont remember what is on it, at least a few months if not a year since ive used it
<tomreyn> jnewt: reboot to recovery, enable networking, tell whether this succeded without errors, then enter the root shell
<tomreyn> !recovery | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> [RobDude]: whats your ubuntu version?
<[RobDude]> 18.04
<tomreyn> [RobDude]: do you have an error about it in your journal?
<tomreyn> i.e. does this show anything about it?  journalctl -b -p4
<[RobDude]> Thanks - I'm afraid I'm still quite new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.  Let me take a look.
<jnewt> ok, version is 18.04.1 LTS
<[RobDude]> Oh this great - thank you.  Yes the mounting failed.  It looks like "media-nas.mount: failed with result 'exit-code'" and then it says "Dependency failed for Remote File Systems"
<jnewt> i chose root from the menu and am stuck at Started Stop ureadaheaddata collection
<tomreyn> [RobDude]: add ,x-systemd.automount to the end of the "<options>" column on the nas mount ( line 3 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3s3Mmq4mvh/ )
<tomreyn> jnewt: so this was after you enabled networking?
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: well i guess it's all fine then, it seems to have shut down gracefully.
<jnewt> nm,
<jnewt> bunch of errors when enabling networking.
<UbuntuUser2> Yeah, it did. Was just weird to see it shut down after `/quit`. I’ll just assume that it somehow registered a touch of the power button :^)
<jnewt> its broken
<tomreyn> jnewt: "bunch of errors" and "it's broken" don't enable me to support you, i'm afraid. i suspect your / file system has run full.
<tomreyn> jnewt: there is an option on the recovery menu to clean up things. i forgot the exact name, but give this a try.
<[RobDude]> tomreyn:  thank you so much.  That worked amazingly well.
<tomreyn> jnewt: that is, after a reboot
<tomreyn> [RobDude]: very well.
<UbuntuUser2> Btw. are there statistics on how many Ubuntu desktops still use Unity 7? For me the Gnome Shell is “unusable”. Even after fiddling around with it for days and customizing it’s just unpleasant to use. Went back to Unity 7 real quick, eh.
<tomreyn> [RobDude]: is your system fully patched? this is a rather old bug, i had hoped this to no longer affect ubuntu 18.04.2
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: i don't have any, and wouldn't know how to get them, i'm afraid.
<jnewt> tomreyn, hard on phone.  https://drive.google.com/file/d/16EVhXgK0Qmk8GTiQ2VPJepMLf17snJne/view?usp=drivesdk  will rebbot for clean,  can you see link?
<tomreyn> UbuntuUser2: there is https://popcon.ubuntu.com/ but last time i looked at it the data was outdated. and i think it is also being replaced by ubuntu's new telemetry
<tomreyn> jnewt: yes, i can look at https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/XK4TbFqFGncs4bSur8YtZ5256_dgSunksbZsSebA4vW5A5UUOyv-TJ8itbWeDngU4lVXKzdUUNof1g
<UbuntuUser2> I’m just glad that I could reset Unity / compiz in the rescue mode.
<tomreyn> jnewt: so all of these failed services are network related. that's less of an issue if the rest works fine.
<UbuntuUser2> My system is a root on ZFS system, so using a live system always means taking extra steps. :x
<jnewt> clean fails with errors about full disk.
<tomreyn> jnewt: all but two, that is. the second message is about the system failing to write logs to the disk. this can be if / is mounted read-only, which is by default during early boot.
<devnullicuz> hello e1, can someone tell me if there is a way to interface with an old ipod from within ubuntu (vanilla) 18.04
<devnullicuz> just want to add songs to the thing for my dad
<tomreyn> oh, okay, so i guess i was right then, your / has run full. if you reboot and start the root console without starting networking first, what happens then?
<tomreyn> jnewt: ^
<devnullicuz> windows is doing my head in for the last five minutes of spazzing out; lol it been a long time since i had to fire up a windows machine and im so glad i switched
<devnullicuz> found a fix with google, so no need to help =)
<BoyLover420> hello fellas... i would like to acquire the knowledge necessary to implement the operating system known as Ubuntu onto my personal computer. My mother has strongly advised me to install said Operating System, rather than use Windows, or as she calls it, Windoze. Haha very Funny joke :) So I am not very good with Personal Computers pretty much... an
<BoyLover420> d... well... my MOther recently took a trip to Italy so I cannot get in touch with her right now unfortunately... Was thinking I could Get some help in this Channel?
<tomreyn> BoyLover420: yes, we do freelance ubuntu support here
<bobdobbs> In the libreoffice spreadsheet application, how do I export a single tab to it's own csv file?
<tomreyn> BoyLover420: oops i meant to say we do volunteer support here
<jnewt> tomreyn.  some depend and time errors, thens stop unreadahead data collection.  hit enter gets me a prompt
<tomreyn> jnewt: good! now does "df -h /" confirm it's 100% full?
<tomreyn> df = disk free
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: i was thinking that's what the save as or export option does, does it save one file per tab then?
<jnewt> tomreyn yes it does
<tomreyn> jnewt: type this: does it give the same output when you do "df -h /boot" ?
<jnewt> yes
<tomreyn> what'S the output of :   ls -1 /boot/initrd.img* |wc -l
<tomreyn> the first argument to 'ls' is a ONE
<jnewt> 2
<tomreyn> the first to wc is an L
<bobdobbs> tomreyn: as far as I can figure out 'save' saves the entire document. 'export' saves the document in another format, like html, png or pdf.
<jnewt> oh
<tomreyn> jnewt: actually if you did ls with an L thats fine, too
<jnewt> 2
<tomreyn> jnewt: can you do this: apt-cache clean
<tomreyn> any errors?
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: hmm, ok. le tme try quickly
<jnewt> invalid operation clean
<bobdobbs> k
<UbuntuUser2> Thanks again, bye.
<tomreyn> jnewt: sorry it's: apt-get clean
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: so it's file -> save a copy -> navigate to where to save and type a filename with .csv extension
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: in the very end it will tell you that it only saved the currently active sheet
<tomreyn> which is indeed what it does.
<jnewt> ro file system errors.   thought it asked to make rw though!
<jnewt> ok, remounted and ran
<tomreyn> so you remounted rw?
<jnewt> yeah
<jnewt> and it ran the clean, but df still showa 100%
<tomreyn> jnewt: anything here?   ls /var/crash
<jnewt> nope
<bobdobbs> tomreyn: thank you :)
<tomreyn> jnewt: this finds files larger than 100 MB on / (but don't just delete them!):  find / -xdev -type f -size +100M
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: you're welcome!
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: does this find things you know should not be installed?
<tomreyn> oops not you ;-)
<tomreyn> jnewt: does this find things you know should not be installed?
<jnewt> tomreyn, two 3rd party installer scripts show up, one in  trash, other in. cache
<tomreyn> jnewt: what's the output of:   journalctl --disk-usage
<jnewt> removed both, now at 92%
<tomreyn> jnewt: how much is this in MB?
<tomreyn> or GB
<jnewt> truncated ignoring file on that journal
<jnewt> 10G
<tomreyn> jnewt: 10G for the journal thing?
<jnewt> disk is 10G.  files were 400+M
<jnewt> journal 664.3M
<tomreyn> oh you only have 10 GB for a desktop ubuntu installation?
<tomreyn> that's not really enough, i guess, unless you run basically nothing.
<tomreyn> for a simple server it could be enough
<jnewt> sharing disk with old xp install i have for legacy software, can maybe reallocate some
<jnewt> think i can boot now with 92%?
<tomreyn> XP is end of life, you shouldn't run this on any networked system nowadays.
<tomreyn> you can convert it into a VM running under ubuntu.
<tomreyn> yes, you should be able to reboot
<tomreyn> but this issue will reoccur, probably as soon as you install the pending updates
<tomreyn> you, or the system itself, automatically, that is
<tomreyn> jnewt: did you read the above?
<jnewt> yes
<tomreyn> good, glad i could help.
<jnewt> looking at some repartitioning first, then a vbox install and figure out how to move the xp to vbox
<jnewt> i dont like that i cant boot if the disk is fulll.  seems like that should not be allowed to happen
<jnewt> thanks btw.  i probably would have wiped it out and tried again
<tomreyn> it wont happen if you give your root partition sufficient space, and put your /home on a separate file system
<jnewt> what is the min sufficient space?
<tomreyn> in the end it dpeends on the amount of software you install, and how large that is. but somewhere between 15 and 20 is probably fine
<tomreyn> 25-30 GB if you have a lot of large applications installed, i guess
<tomreyn> these numbers do not include /home
<devnullbecause> can anyone give me a hand to get some music onto an old ipod (first version released) ive tried rhythembox not having anyluck dragging and dropping from file browser(external usb) to ipod(rhythombox)
<devnullbecause> have reset pc numerous times
<MilkmanDan> Anyone have an account on Ubuntuforums and can pastebin a file for me please?
<MilkmanDan> https://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?s=5cd0c6e04a427e2a8088d19666a0c3e3&attachmentid=186077&d=1300154313
<wyseguy> if i want 10 people to be able to connect to a server running ubuntu and have a desktop experience would i just install ubuntu desktop and create 10 different user accounts?
<wyseguy> and they could all log in at the same time?
<MilkmanDan> I don't want to make an account I'll only use once just to look at a 621 byte file....
<MilkmanDan> wyseguy: Log in how?  Via their own keyboard/mouse/monitor?
<wyseguy> MilkmanDan yes
<wyseguy> they have dell wyse thin clients, not sure if those can remote into a ubuntu server
<MilkmanDan> Oh, hah, WYSE guy...
<devnullbecause>  can anyone give me a hand to get some music onto an old ipod from inside ubuntu 18.04 please
<MilkmanDan> Ok, now I get it.
<MilkmanDan> You need to figure out what those are capable of.  If they can do VNC you're golden.
<MilkmanDan> I imagine they can do RDP and I know Linux client support is trivial, but I've never looked into serving it.
<MilkmanDan> There's a thing called the Linux Terminal Server Project that might have info on Wyse thin clients.
<lotuspsychje> devnullbecause: clementine can sync with ipods
<lotuspsychje> !ipod | devnullbecause see also
<ubottu> devnullbecause see also: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wyseguy> MilkmanDan thanks, ill look that up
<wyseguy> not sure about vpn, I know these are the windows embeded thin clients, i have others that have thinos on them too
<wyseguy> i mean vnc not vpn
<wyseguy> ah found it ltsp
<md_5> tomreyn lol beat me to it
<tomreyn> md_5: like a mother giving birth, i got those waves lately, and the intervals are getting shorter. but i don't want to see the child.
<md_5> poetic
<Sefid_par> Hello. I need information about smtp configurations. I feel don't understand smtp!
<yvyz> Is it an ubuntu problem?
<LEYEVA_> heluuu
<LEYEVA_> anyone here to talk with?
<rockstar_> hi, my ubuntu started to freeze often and its quite random. Can someone help me?
<B1ack0p> hi
<B1ack0p> can somebody advise me where can i find this wallpaper in suru icon theme? https://snwh.org/suru
<B1ack0p> minimal space theme
<B1ack0p> sorry minimal space wallpaper
<B1ack0p> ok found it
<Tankburn> good day
<k_sze> hi guys
<B1ack0p> hi dudes
<k_sze> Firefox is being stupid and making my machine unresponsive (it seems to be swapping heavily and I can't even make the mouse cursor move). What can I do to kill Firefox quickly? I'm hesitant to force shutdown the computer because I have full disk encryption.
<k_sze> The situation is so bad that I can't even get the TTY by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F3
<melfy> disable swap and let it crash itself lol
<melfy> how much ram you have?
<k_sze> yes, but how do I disable swap when the desktop doesn't respond and I can't even get to the text terminal?
<k_sze> Is there a shortcut with high priority that will bring every user space process to a halt?
<k_sze> I mean keyboard combo.
<melfy> can make a shortcut to run firefox under nice so it's deprioritized
<ducasse> !reisub | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<k_sze> ducasse: thanks!
<k_sze> ducasse: how long am I supposed to have to wait between keypresses?
<ducasse> k_sze: a second or two, maybe
<Pavel_Vasilev> hello!
<k_sze> seems to work! Thanks!
<ducasse> k_sze: yw :)
<ducasse> !pm | Pavel_Vasilev
<ubottu> Pavel_Vasilev: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<melfy> feel like thats gonna end up on a post it on his screen
<knightling> hi
<badSophia> how can i install crome on ubuntu?
<WalterWhite> badSophia: chrome or crome?
<badSophia> chrome 8)
<badSophia> my mistake
<knightling> you can use chromium from the store
<ducasse> badSophia: download the package from google and install it, or use chromium
<knightling> I think chromium is the better choise
<WalterWhite> Chromium for the win,
<badSophia> ah i don’t need to use apt or apt-get?
<WalterWhite> No reason to cater to google unless you want more of your info and activity tracked.
<knightling> no you can go in the ubunutu-software store and serch for chromium
<badSophia> thanks
<knightling> np
<badSophia> anyway can i install no-ads on firefox?
<bruhbruh> ublock origin?
<badSophia> no ads
<elias_a> badSophia: What is that?
<bruhbruh> was just about to ask
<badSophia> oh
<badSophia> adblock
<badSophia> 8)
<bruhbruh> yeah you can
<WalterWhite> adblock plus
<bruhbruh> type this in your url
<bruhbruh> about:addons
<badSophia> ah thanks
<bruhbruh> and search for "adblock"
<bruhbruh> you most likely need "adblock plus"
<badSophia> thanks bruhbruh :)
<badSophia> i installed adblock plus :)
<bruhbruh> no probs
<absence> after a normal software update (apt-get upgrade), i just get a black screen after logging in from gdm. ubuntu 18.10, laptop with intel uhd 620. using an older kernel doesn't change things. how can i fix this?
<allure> Hey guys... trying to identify a network issue that started occurring a few weeks ago. Some of our users started complaining that they had no internet. Whenever I switched them to another ethernet port on the wall they would get internet back. But now a good number of those ports will not work and they won't get an IP. I get a perfect signal on the cable (I tested them with cable testers), so I think it is
<allure> our DHCPd server acting up. I've been looking through the logs but I am not finding anything interesting. I am also using dhcpdump, but I have no idea what to look for in there.
<Ouyes> allure, when you saying a good number, some of our user? give us a rough number.
<allure> Ouyes: around 10-12%
<allure> about... 8 users now
<allure> everyday there is one or two new cases
<Ouyes> allure, well, what do you mean by no internet? no connection or no access to website?
<allure> Ouyes: they don't get an IP/DNS, so DHCP is not giving them anything
<allure> but it works for most people, that is where I am puzzled
<Ouyes> allure, you think it is hardware or software?
<allure> Ouyes: I think it is software. We even have new switches and the problem persists...
<allure> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xBzCHbfYzg/
<allure> here are some logs for the dhcpd
<Ouyes> allure, so dhcp server have enough address to assign?
<WalterWhite> allure: did you check to see what the network status is?  ie. IP, DNS, Gateway, of the clients having problems?
<allure> Ouyes: I imagine so... I will double check as I am not sure how many wireless connections we get
<allure> WalterWhite: they get a 169 address only
<Ouyes> allure, these users are using wireless? but you said switched them to another port?
<Ouyes> allure, they get offline all of a sudden, or when they boot in and the host can not get a IP assigned by dhcp?
<allure> Ouyes: only devices connected to ethernet ports are having issues
<allure> Ouyes: when they reboot, they dont get a connection back
<allure> Ouyes: for laptops, it also happens when they arrive from another location and connect to their dock
<Ouyes> allure, wireless device usually won't be able to keep a lot of clients at the same time for very long especially when you get a cheap one
<allure> at least for laptops they can use wireless instead
<allure> Ouyes: I understand, but the issue only happens on ethernet ports
<allure> devices connected to ethernet
<Ouyes> allure, I see, give me a few secs
<WalterWhite> allure: Have you considered setting static IP/DNS/Gateways for the hardlined clients, and bypassing DHCP altogether?
<WalterWhite> Not a solution, but a possible work around if nothing else.
<allure> WalterWhite: yes, but as they are far away from my desk, I could not find an unused IP, so I have not tried that
<allure> I guess I have to try it to be sure...
<WalterWhite> allure: ALL your local IP addresses are used?
<allure> WalterWhite: that is what I am checking right now with fping, but it seems that is not the case
<WalterWhite> I mean, you check your router and they're all leased by DHCP?
<shresth> hey,guys !!
<allure> WalterWhite: I am checking /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases to see if they are all busy
<allure> but I dont think they are so far
<melfy> allure: what switch you got?
<WalterWhite> allure: Is your problem a personal matter, or a commercial matter. (ie, this is happening at home, or it;s happening at work?)
<melfy> its def work :P
<shresth> Ubuntu vs Elementary os ??
<WalterWhite> lol, if it's work, and troubleshooting in IRC, you might want to look for another job soon.
<melfy> ^
<Ouyes> allure, make sure the port these guys are using to  connect to other device is in full duplex.
<Ouyes> allure, if it is always the same group of people gets forced off-line?
<Ouyes> WalterWhite, so IRC is not the place to fix problems at work?
<WalterWhite> Ouyes: I'd say that if you're supposed to be a network admin, you should know your stuff already, yeah.
<allure> Ouyes: usually, yes, but I got two new since yesterday... same people
<allure> Ouyes: I will check if it is full duplex
<Ouyes> allure, based on current information, I would imagine it is always the same group of people gets offline all of a sudden when accessing internet normally, I would say this group of people are connected to a switch and this switch connect to a router, so you need to check if both ports match duplex.
<melfy> all modern switches have fallback full duplex or not
<allure> Ouyes: I will check that :)
<glitchd> having an odd problem on a clean install of 18.04.2, when i switch to a tty i enter my login name, and it simultaneously enters a blank password. of course the password is rejected and i am unable to log in.
<tanaphor-work> nin
<tanaphor-work> oops
<allure> Ouyes: full duplex, also setting up a manual IP did not help
<allure> Ouyes: I am now having issues connecting to the switch, so it is now the first suspect
<allure> since about 20 people are on a conference room right now, I cannot restart the switch yet :/
<WalterWhite> So far, how is this an Ubuntu problem?
<allure> WalterWhite: thank you for your help.
<allure> I suspected it was dhcpd, that is why I came here for help
<allure> and I am not sorry that now it seems it is not
<WalterWhite> allure: I see.
<allure> If you do not want to help, you can carry on with your life. Thank you for the help you gave so far.
<WalterWhite> Attempting to stay on topic is all.
<allure> Alright... thank you.
<allure> Ouyes: I think something else is serving dhcp. I stopped isc-dhcpd-server and people are still getting IPs somehow
<allure> it is changing every 5 seconds. They say "I have an IP.... aaaaand... now I dont.... aaaaand... now I do" haha
<EriC^^> commitment issues
<EriC^^> sudo dns-therapy
<EriC^^> j/k
<baako> hi guys, just install 18.10 on dual boots on windows 10 lenovo thinkpad 52s. It keep crashing. freezes for hours
<WalterWhite> More than one DHCPd on the network somewhere, serving IP addresses?
<baako> is 18.10 not stable?
<WalterWhite> baako: At which stage of your boot process does it "crash/freeze"?
<baako> WalterWhite, I log in okay. then when I click on an icon like firefox, it crashes
<baako> thats as far as I can go with it
<WalterWhite> baako: Did you do a fresh install, or an upgrade to 18.10?
<baako> i just install in about 25 hours ago
<baako> I get about 2 clicks and it crashes
<WalterWhite> baako: So you installed ubuntu to the machine, for the very first time, to dual-boot with Win10?
<baako> WalterWhite, yep
<WalterWhite> baako: Does it freeze on other ubuntu apps, or just Firefox so far?
<B1ack0p> hi.
<B1ack0p> when i check /usr/shared/applications folder i realised some of the applications are duplicated even triplicated
<B1ack0p> why is that so and how can i get rid of duplicates?
<B1ack0p> https://imgur.com/a/Kl6cBXY
<B1ack0p> https://imgur.com/a/v2IHy94
<baako>  WalterWhite everything
<B1ack0p> in first image you will see Archieve MAnager 2, Disk image writer is 2 , files 3 ,
<baako> cant even get pass the first widget which asks u to help improve ubuntu but giving system report
<ygk_12345> hi all
<mikisid> hi
<ygk_12345> i have ubuntu 18 and installed apache2 on it. I cant access the custom html pages in the /var/ww/html pages outside of that server.
<ygk_12345> i can access them from within the server though but not outside   of it
<ygk_12345> any idea anyone ?
<ygk_12345> i am seeing 404 not found
<antanoz> Hi. Should I install the LibreOffice snap or Debian package? Which one is the best maintained one?
<ygk_12345> but I can access the pages from within the server using wget but from the browser outside i can only access the default page not other html pages
<ygk_12345> can anyone help me please
<antanoz> I see the LibreOffice snap is maintained by Canonical, which makes me think that the snap should be preferred...
<bazhang> !snappy | antanoz
<ubottu> antanoz: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<ammaro0> salut
<ammaro0> cav a?
<EriC^^> !fr | ammaro0
<ubottu> ammaro0: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zeekhuge[m]> Hi ! Is there a way I could make the 'root' un reachable even when the user has the physical machine with himself ?
<bazhang> try #snappy antanoz
<zeekhuge[m]> and reachable only by me, say through a key, when I need it ?
<EriC^^> zeekhuge[m]: you could give the user a normal account without sudo, but with physical access he can always get root by using grub kernel parameters and/or a live usb
<EriC^^> zeekhuge[m]: most easily by using the recovery menu in grub, setting a root password should remove that option
<EriC^^> zeekhuge[m]: if you absolutely dont want root you could use disk encryption (luks) but then the user can't boot by himself without knowing the key for decryption, unless you feed it somehow, then he can know it depending on how much experience he has
<zeekhuge[m]> EriC^^: Yeah. Thats the case actually. I want to prevent even through grub and live usb. How about making system un-bootable without a key. Something maybe we can do by encrypting the system ?
<zeekhuge[m]> Yes !
<WalterWhite> Volume encryption perhaps?
<EriC^^> zeekhuge[m]: i guess luks + you manually enter the key for him
<WalterWhite> So grub and live USB can't be used.
<zeekhuge[m]> So volume encryption works. But then, I would not want to manually enter the key each time. Can it be configured to ask a key from a system in local network and if the key is given, then boot up ?
<EriC^^> also make sure the right stuff is being booted from the BIOS, since then the weak point would be putting a different boot and tricking the superuser to entering the key
<WalterWhite> ^^ That too.
<EriC^^> zeekhuge[m]: that's above my paygrade, maybe, i know you can enter it in plaintext somewhere, dont know about requesting from local network though, maybe
<zeekhuge[m]> okay. Can I test this stuff on VirtualBox ? or will need a real machine ?
<WalterWhite> zeekhuge[m]: Think about a hypervisor?
<WalterWhite> lol zeekhuge[m] I was just typing that.  A hypervisor or even a host/guest VM, but you'd get less overhead with a hypervisor and better security.
<zeekhuge[m]> WalterWhite: Oh ! okay. Yeah that first message confused me for a bit.
<WalterWhite> zeekhuge[m]: You can and should use a VM to fiddle around with such things.  :)
<cim209> dockerize everything!
<zeekhuge[m]> cim209: The only thing I dont like about docker is, that it can create vulnerabilities, since the user is same.
<WalterWhite> vmware is my personal favorite, and well worth the buy, but virtualbox can also suffice.
<cim209> zeekhuge[m]: it's best practice to set the permission of a container's volume to a non-privilege user
<zeekhuge[m]> WalterWhite: Thanks. Now, I want to understand a bit more how it works. So, it looks like the encryption is over the kernel image and the other files. And if that is the case, then only the BIOS will start up and then ask for the key. Is that right ??
<zeekhuge[m]> If that is true, then I think there wouldnt be any already-available way to do the local-network-request-for-key thing .
<WalterWhite> zeekhuge[m]: Yes, but only if the bios accepts an admin password, and a boot password for regular users.
<zeekhuge[m]> didnt get that part
<zeekhuge[m]> BIOS has an admin password ?
<zeekhuge[m]> BIOS as in GRUB right ? I remember I had entered into its root without needing any password.
<zeekhuge[m]> so what admin/user password ?
<WalterWhite> Yes.  Some have a password for modifying the bios, and another password for guests, just to login to the machine.
<WalterWhite> You have to set the passwords for them to take effect.
<WalterWhite> zeekhuge[m]: Most machines have a button to press at POST time to access the BIOS setup...
<WalterWhite> Like <del> <F1> <F12>, etc...  Depending on the BIOS.
<WalterWhite> Anyway, I've strayed off topic.  Sorry.
<zeekhuge[m]> Ah, Yeah. But I am still confused. I'll probably read this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption) first and then get back here .
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Falc> Hello, I'm trying to do an expert install (priority=low), using the ubuntu-18.04.02-server.iso, using UEFI. In other words, at boot I have a black screen to select what install I want and I do know I need to hit 'e' to edit the boot command, but it's not clear where in that command I need to put the 'priority=low'...
<lotuspsychje> Falc: come join to #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<Falc> aha, thanks
<Tankburn> Hello
<gde33> does gedit have a channel? I'm trying to match \n\n but it cant find it
<SimonNL> #gedit    1 user   gedit developers can be found on #gedit on irc.gnome.org || gedit users on FreeBSD should use #freebsd-gnome here on FreeNode     gde33
<SimonNL> ircs://irc.gnome.org/#gedit right click choose connect.   might work gde33
<gde33> tyvm
<B1ack0p> hi. is it safe to use bleachbit as root?
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: yes there's a launcher for both root or non-root
<B1ack0p> thx lotuspsychje
<B1ack0p> how can i remove python2 as i have already python3?
<WalterWhite> B1ack0p: Definitely a good idea to clean up a lot of unneeded files, like unused language files, etc..
<blackflow> B1ack0p: if nothing needs it, you can `apt remove python`. but note that having python3 does not obsolete having 2.x, as many packages still depend on 2.x only
<WalterWhite> B1ack0p: Try using Synaptic, and enter "python" and select uninstall/remove.
<WalterWhite> But like blackflow mentioned, you might run into a python 2 program you want to use.
<WalterWhite> Or some software that makes use of Python 2.
<WalterWhite> For example HexChat comes to mind, I think.
<B1ack0p> i made something :S
<B1ack0p> i was using FSling Janitor
<B1ack0p> i think it deleted default theme
<B1ack0p> now i cant get back ubuntu default theme and icons
<melfy> just change your environment path to py3
<B1ack0p> how can i fix it?
<melfy> update-rc.d?
<melfy> idk :(
<B1ack0p> :/
<B1ack0p> let me reboot
<B1ack0p> brb
<B1ack0p> ok fixed desktop and theme
<B1ack0p> now i have another problem : ubuntu 18.04 failed to start process error reports when automatic reporting is enabled. see 'systemctl status apport-autoreport.service' for details
<B1ack0p> i am getting this error at startup
<qwebirc86905> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome qwebirc86905 how can we help you?
<keiserr> hi ecryptsfs question. I was on 16.04, i recently moved to 18.04, long story short, the installer seems to have disabled my encryption. Good, searched, and checked back here, i found that there was an issue with ecryptfs then.
<qwebirc86905> Hi all
<keiserr> But now that bug seems resolved, am trying to encrypt it again, but it says that my home directory is already encrypted, I see that there is a .private and a .ecryptfs folder in my home dir.
<keiserr> I am unsure, whether i sohuld delete those to start the encryption or not. Also, does encryption take a long time? or can it finish within hours?
<blackflow> melfy: if you were suggesting to change the `python` to python3, that's a very bad advice. `python` must be 2.x until it's EOL'd and a new PEP defines it diferently.
<qwebirc86905> I have gotten stuck in a login loop in 18.04. I have found help online to enter into the terminal login screen, but when I type my username and hit enter, it displays the password prompt, then jumps onto the next line (as if I pressed enter without a password) and complains about incorrect login details
<qwebirc86905> Not really sure what to do...
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: AMD Radeon 530 Graphics 4GB
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: fresh install or upgrade?
<keiserr> nevermind figured ou the ecryptfs thingy. did an unmount, then deleted, then proceeded again.
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: neither. Been using it since middle of last year. And been performing all my updates when it asks
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: when I installed it middle of last year, though, it was a fresh install of 18.04
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: ok tnx, lets try to boot a previous kernel first
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: do you know howto?
<qwebirc86905> sure
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: no idea, but if you send me a help link I can follow the steps
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: hold shift at boot to enter grub, then choose ubuntu previous kernel from there
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: one sec
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: my options are 4.15.0-45-generic (current) and recovery mode as well as 4.15.0.43-generic and recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: lets try a -43 for example
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: tried the -43 (not the recovery one) and still loged in and back out again to login page
<B1ack0p> ok fixed everything
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: allright, lets try nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | qwebirc86905
<ubottu> qwebirc86905: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<B1ack0p> when autoreport is on it gives error, when it is set to manual it doesnt give error. i think it is a bug
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: but this time it the terminal it lets me enter a password
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: trying nomodeset now
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: oh wait I logged in. Must I do the "$mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak" that is mentioned on helps or must I log in with nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: that was going to be our next step: https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-ubuntu-login-loop/
<absence> after a normal software update (apt-get upgrade), i just get a black screen after logging in from gdm. ubuntu 18.10, laptop with intel uhd 620. using an older kernel doesn't change things, but if i choose "ubuntu in wayland" it works, but seems a bit glitchy. how can i get the default login working again?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: ok following your link and will get back to you
<lotuspsychje> absence: wich kernel are you on currently?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: the file Xauthority does not exist
<dan01> Is it just me or does Eclipse look really ugly on Ubuntu and Linux in general. I've found lot of posts and bug reports about this in general. Widgets are just too big leaving virtually very little space for the text itself, borders are also very large.
<lotuspsychje> dan01: if you find a bug on a package in ubuntu, please file a new !bug
<absence> lotuspsychje: 4.18.0-5, also tried 4.18.0-4 from the boot menu
<Falc> dan01: mine looks pretty good... not very useful to you, I know, but the right settings are out there
<arifinahmad> hello there
<arifinahmad> how are you guys
<dan01> Falc: can you send a screenshot?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.15.16 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | absence ?
<ubottu> absence ?: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<knightling> some german ?
<lotuspsychje> !de | knightling
<ubottu> knightling: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<absence> lotuspsychje: yes, did that
<Falc> dan01: https://pasteboard.co/I368SAz.png
<absence> lotuspsychje: it was upgrading to the latest packages that broke it :)
<knightling> okay okay its my first time after years in a irc channel
<lotuspsychje> welcome back to the ubuntu community knightling
<dan01> Falc: Eh, better than mine, but the buttons are way biger that on Windows, like the compile debug and all those buttons
<dan01> Falc: or the file tabs, also too big
<knightling> lotuspsychje, thank you ;)
<lotuspsychje> absence: whats your graphics card please?
<rockfordal> anyone know how to install docx filter for libreoffice (--convert to docx   : "no expoert filter for <file>.docx found, aborting")
<lotuspsychje> rockfordal: try the libreoffice channel perhaps
<rockfordal> lotuspshychje: will do, tnx
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: When I'm logged in I keep getting this popping up: "PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=00e5(Transmitter ID)". I added the "pci=noaer" as per some tutorials and that has stopped popping up but I still can't log in
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I don't see Xauthority anywhere in my home
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: do you recall if your system is up to date?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: maybe check from a tty?
<BluesKaj> qwebirc86905, look in /home>hidden files
<BluesKaj>  /home>view>hidden files
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I did a apt-get update and it shows 18 packages to be updated and 7 security updates. I can run the updates, but we are in an older kernel. Surely out-of-date packages is normal?
<qwebirc86905> BluesKaj: I checked. No hidden file that is called .Xauthority either
<qwebirc86905> checked both with ls -lah | grep -i Xauthority and ls -al
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: yeah update system
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: doing it now
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: ok so... updated everything, rebooted and still stuck on login loop in both kernels (-45 and -43). Can only log in to terminal in the -43. Checked again for updates and everything is up to date. Still no .Xauthority file
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: ah i recall a gdm3 bug once, holdon
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: sure
<psichas> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386329 qwebirc86905
<migue1> hi :)
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: lets try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1780986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780986 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Boot stuck at ubuntu logo gnome display manager" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: try the fix after TTY:
<qwebirc86905> psichas: thanks for the link. Are you suggesting I create one? Or if I do this is how?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: thanks. doing it now
<psichas> i didn't used this link :)
<psichas> im just helping for you :)
<ygk_12345> hi all
<ygk_12345> i need some elp with apache2 on ubuntu 18
<ygk_12345> i cant access custom html pages outside the server
<ygk_12345> *help
<qwebirc86905> psichas: thanks
<ygk_12345> can anyone help me please
<psichas> ygk_12345, opened ports?
<ygk_12345> psichas: yes
<ygk_12345> psichas: i can access it from within the server though using wget but not externally
<blackflow> ygk_12345: what error do you get, that's very important
<ygk_12345> psichas: ufw is disabled
<ygk_12345> blackflow: url not found
<ygk_12345> blackflow: but I can access the default page
<psichas> so dns worng?
<blackflow> ygk_12345: 404?
<sveinse> Any awk experts here? When changing from 18.04 to 18.10, the following statement "awk 'match($0, /^DESCRIPTION=("([^"]*)")$/, m) { print m[2]; }' file" fails with "syntax error at or near ,"
<ygk_12345> psichas: blackflow only default page is visible externally
<blackflow> ygk_12345: do you get 404
<ygk_12345> blackflow: let me check once
<blackflow> ygk_12345: does Apache respond with an error page. if yes, that rules out port or DNS problems.
<ygk_12345> blackflow: no logs in the error or accesslogs, The requested URL /temp-plot.html was not found on this server.
<psichas> sveinse, ubuntu is not roolling release ... download iso...
<blackflow> ygk_12345: I'm not talking about logs, I'm talking about what you see in the browser. Is it browser's own error page, or Apache's error page.
<blackflow> ygk_12345: "The requested URL /temp-plot.html was not found on this server"  that sounds like apache error
<ygk_12345> blackflow: I see Not Found, The requested URL /temp-plot.html was not found on this server.
<ygk_12345> blackflow: yes
<ioria> qwebirc86905, if that fails, you can still install the cosmic hwe (that bug  should be  fixed in cosmic)
<ygk_12345> blackflow: but cant  make out where exactly
<sveinse> psichas: what? sorry I'm not following
<blackflow> ygk_12345: alright so, as said, the problem is then in Apache config, vhost config and where it should look for files, probably. it's not firewall, port or DNS issue.
<ygk_12345> blackflow: within the server I can download the page using wget though
<blackflow> ygk_12345: using exactly the same hostname and url?
<ygk_12345> blackflow: wget localhost/temp-plot.html works
<ygk_12345> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> ygk_12345: ygk_12345 no. "localhost"
<blackflow> localhost has no meaning "from the outside"
<absence> lotuspsychje: intel uhd 620
<blackflow> ygk_12345: to acces the server from outside of it, you need to use its IP or proper public hostname.
<ygk_12345> blackflow: using both the ip and localhost it is working from  within the server
<blackflow> ygk_12345: are you listening
<ygk_12345> blackflow: i have the public ip
<qwebirc86905> ioria: thanks. currently stuck on a whole bunch of [OK] started... messages. will wait a bit before I force reboot. If no luck I'll upgrade the distro
<lotuspsychje> absence: did you try a !nomodeset yet?
<blackflow> ygk_12345: "localhost" translates to 127.0.0.1 and is valid ONLY on the machine itself. you can curl stuff on the server itself, but you can't access by "localhost" from another IP
<ygk_12345> blackflow: using the public ip i can see only the default page
<ioria> qwebirc86905, no need to upgrade the distro: just sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<blackflow> ygk_12345: right, because you need to set up the vhost properly for the public hostname, not just "localhost"
<ygk_12345> blackflow: how to do that ?
<ygk_12345> blackflow: i am using the default site vhost
<blackflow> ygk_12345: that's beyond teh scope of #ubuntu, you'd have to ask for Apache support
<blackflow> ygk_12345: or pop in #ubuntu-server, so this channel is not clogged with apache details
<qwebirc86905> ioria: oh... ok. Will try that. Are you suggesting I do that instead of the upgrade so I can stay in LTS version? Cause it's my personal machine, so I don't mind upgrading
<sveinse> Found it. ubuntu 18.10 is shipped with mawk by default, and when I installed gawk then everything works fine. I guess a similar situation as dash vs bash.
<ioria> qwebirc86905, yep
<qwebirc86905> ioria: cool. thanks
<ioria> gl
<absence> lotuspsychje: no, what's that?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | absence
<ubottu> absence: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<absence> lotuspsychje: maybe i could try it, but wouldn't gdm also be broken then? gdm works fine
<lotuspsychje> absence: nomodeset doesnt break packages
<absence> lotuspsychje: i mean, it sounds like nomodeset is a solution for corrupted splash screen or booting into a black screen. but i don't get a black screen until after logging in via gdm. both the splash screen and gdm itself display fine, so apparently it can modeset just fine
<pragmaticenigma> absence: that's not all that nomodeset does
<lotuspsychje> absence: im trying to widen options, test what we can do
<absence> lotuspsychje: ok i see. i'll try it, but i can't reboot at the moment unfortunately
<pragmaticenigma> absence: nomodeset stops the kernel from probing the graphics cards for display modes and defaults to basic VESA operations. This allows the kernel time to load in the driver and the starting X server which will do it's own probing of the graphics instead of assuming the kernel already did it
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: that didn't work.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: allright mate, try ioria's advice
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I tried your upgrade, and that didn't work either. However at least I am now on kernel 4.18 and I can log in to the terminal
<qwebirc86905> ioria: did an update and upgrade and all is up to date
<ioria> qwebirc86905, sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<qwebirc86905> give me a sec
<absence> pragmaticenigma: ok, good to know
<qwebirc86905> ioria: restarts, takes me back to the GUI login page and then back to login loop :(
<ioria> qwebirc86905, cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: you are on ubuntu-desktop right, not some derivative?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: yes. Well whatever comes from the Ubuntu website. I think it's the new gnome one (not unity)
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: allright, just doublechecking
<ioria> qwebirc86905, or  cat /proc/cmdline    and paste it here
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/hbbm
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: cool. I stick to "generics" so that it's easier to get help lol
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I added the pci=noaer today while I was being helped
<qwebirc86905> I kept getting the PCIe Bus Error
<ioria> qwebirc86905, ls -al $HOME | grep root
<Kingsy> Does anyone know why after installing fonts via apt-get they don't appear in xfontsel ?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: prints: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 May 26 2018 ..
<ioria> qwebirc86905, at the login screen, be sure 'Ubuntu' is selected and not 'Ubuntu on Wayland'
<qwebirc86905> ok will try again
<qwebirc86905> ioria: how do I go back to GUI screen without rebooting?
<ioria> qwebirc86905, sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ah ok
<ioria> qwebirc86905, and what's your video card ?   sudo lshw -c Video | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: tried it and ubuntu is selected. My video card is https://termbin.com/8nph
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: stock amdgpu driver, or did you install it from amd?
<ducasse> Kingsy: xfontsel does not list all font formats, iirc
<ioria> qwebirc86905, lspci -k | grep -EA4 'VGA|Display' | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: Whatever the default did (I assume it's stock). Last time I tried installing propriatery drivers I things went wonky lol
<ducasse> Kingsy: there's a program called font-manager, use that instead
<Kingsy> ducasse: see the problem is, I want to use the font in dwm, and it expects a foramt like this ---> "-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-100-100-100-c-60-iso8859-1"  which I am guessing is the output from xfontsel ?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/oltr
<qwebirc86905> This termbin.com is amazing! What with the fact I'm typing here from a different machine lol
<ioria> qwebirc86905, already tried 'nomodeset' ?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905 ioria maybe amdgpu issues in dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> we had some users before with amdgpu stock driver issues
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: can you access dmesg?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: no, because we successfully logged with via terminal (lotuspsychje did suggest it).
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I have no idea what that is or how
<ioria> qwebirc86905, or try this:   reboot -> grub -> advanced options -> recovery mode -> resume
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | qwebirc86905
<ubottu> qwebirc86905: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ducasse> Kingsy: it is, i don't remember if font-manager can do that
<ducasse> Kingsy: but can dwm use ttf fonts, for example?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ok we didn't go in recovery mode. Hold on
<ioria> ok
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  after :  dmesg | grep -i amdgpu
<Kingsy> ducasse: well I know it can use terminus, which is ttf right?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I am in the recovery menu. Which option?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  resume
<qwebirc86905> ioria: it said it exited recovery mode
<qwebirc86905> trying the dmesg now
<ducasse> Kingsy: ok, maybe that is not the format xfontsel can't see, then. or this was an old problem, now fixed. i can't say, i'm afraid.
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  wait ... what it said ?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: when I clicked resume it gave me a warning telling me it was exiting recovery mode
<Meili> do we already have an Xorg log from qwebirc86905?
<qwebirc86905> Let me do it again so I can tell you the exact message
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  another broken thing
<qwebirc86905> however on the reboot now it showed a lot more text than before lol
<qwebirc86905> ioria: "You are not going to exit the recovery mode and continue the boot sequense. PLease note that some graphic drivers require a full graphical boot and so will fail when resuming from recovery....."
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  that's ok.... and what happens ?
<lotuspsychje> Meili: not yet no
<qwebirc86905> ioria: still in login loop
<qwebirc86905> must I try the dmesg thing?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  dmesg | grep -i amdgpu | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/2zwf
<Meili> qwebirc86905: can you describe your login loop again? What do you see exactly when you do what?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  what laptop is that ?
<ducasse> Kingsy: can you use the format xft:"Terminus 14"?
<qwebirc86905> Meili: I see my login screen with my username. I click on it and shows password prompt. I enter the password, screen goes flashes and shows my background for a split second and then shows the login screen again
<qwebirc86905> ioria: Dell Inspiron 5570 - "Dell N5570-I78550U-8256"
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  you need to  reboot and paste again dmesg | grep -i amdgpu
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  atm you're still in recovery
<ducasse> Kingsy: you might also need to do 'xset fp rehash' to reread the font database
<qwebirc86905> yes
<qwebirc86905> haven't rebooted
<Meili> qwebirc86905: thank you (I thought I read somewhere that you couldnt properly enter your password), so I was wondering what the focus on the display drivers were about.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: doing it now
<qwebirc86905> Meili: that was an issue I was experiencing earlier. I was going into the terminal, typing my username and then when it went down onto the password line it's like it autopressed "enter". That was on kernel 4.15-45. Not an issue any more since we updated to kernel 4.18
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/19u1
<Meili> qwebirc86905: good to hear.
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  ah, i'am assuming you're not using any ppa, right ?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/f3ur
<qwebirc86905> ioria: how do I check? I was installing one for a software I needed for development yday
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  in that file , replace  pci=noaer   with amdgpu.dc=1  , save and run  sudo update-grub
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I can't remember if I ended up adding the ppa
<ioria> we'll see later
<qwebirc86905> ioria: one sec
<qwebirc86905> ioria: done. reboot?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  wait ....   stat $HOME | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/junp
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  yeah, reboot
<qwebirc86905> ioria: doing it now
<qwebirc86905> ioria: login loop again
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/9dwcc : I installed inkscape yesterday
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: when was the last time your ubuntu was working?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: the day before yesterday lol
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: did you say updates borked it?
<qwebirc86905> when ioria mentioned ppa's. I remember that I added one
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: no I didn't. I said I installed software and today it's not working. That was the only PPA I added. The rest I installed simply by doing sudo apt-get install
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I don't know if it was that the broke it, or if it was the normal ubuntu updates that i also did yesterday
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: can you pastebin us your dpkg logs from the day you broke?
<Kingsy> ducasse: yeah I think you can use references directly out of fc-list
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: command?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: sorry, I usually work off GUI and with the help of google. I don't know where they are saved
<ducasse> Kingsy: try those instead, it's the common format these days
<ioria> qwebirc86905, ok,  in the /etc/default/grub change   amdgpu.dc=1   with amdgpu.dc=0  ;  sudo update-grub after
<Meili> qwebirc86905: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Meili> qwebirc86905: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Meili> qwebirc86905: cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: reboot or do you want to see stat $HOME again?
<ioria> .xsession-errors  is not used  by gnome-shell on 18.04
<qwebirc86905> Meili: thanks. will get them now
<ioria> qwebirc86905, nope, reboot
<qwebirc86905> kk
<qwebirc86905> ioria: still nothing. loop persists
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: did you install gnome extensions?
<ioria> qwebirc86905, this is silly,but might help:   sudo apt install fluxbox ; reboot and select fluxbox from the login screen session picker
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje, Meili dpkg.log => https://termbin.com/ih8y
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje, Meili Xorg.0.log => https://termbin.com/7qam
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje, Meili I do not have an .xsessions-errors file (I had looked for it before)
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: If the gnome extensions were installed during standard updates, then yes. Otherwise I didn't do it myself
<qwebirc86905> ioria: doing it now
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: i see mesa updates on 26/2
<lotuspsychje> maybe we got a mesa case?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I'm in and it didn't kick me out again.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: that being said I don't know this desktop so don't know how to log out lol
<ioria> qwebirc86905, right click
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ok I'm out
<qwebirc86905> so fluxbox works
<ioria> qwebirc86905, yep
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I have no idea what mesa is. other than what Jar-jar says lol
<qwebirc86905> sorry... need some humour here lol
<qwebirc86905> you guys are champs btw, for helping me out. If only I could post a beer or wine or whatever to you guys lol
<qwebirc86905> ioria: Ubuntu Classic loops me back too
<Meili> I'm not using gnome, so can anyone else explain how he can pastebin his session log?
<ioria> qwebirc86905, Ubuntu Classic it's not installed by default ....
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ah... that would make sense lol
<leftyfb> Meili: pastebinit or pipe to terminbin 9999
<qwebirc86905> Meili: if you tell me where I can find it, then I can send it to termbin.com
<ioria> qwebirc86905, ls /usr/share/xsessions/ | nc term.com 9999
<Meili> leftyfb: I know, I just don't know how he should get which log from journalctl
<leftyfb> ioria: might not want to abbreviate domains
<ioria> yep
<ioria> qwebirc86905, ls /usr/share/xsessions/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/z8mg
<qwebirc86905> leftyfb: lol. been didn't even notice it was abbreviated, I 've done it so many times today lol
<ioria> qwebirc86905, restart gdm3 and login in community-theme
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I don't see it in the drop down. I see Ubuntu and Ubuntu on Wayland
<qwebirc86905> is it that one?
<ioria> qwebirc86905, yep, https://termbin.com/z8mg
<qwebirc86905> ioria: flashes to a black screen and then back out
<qwebirc86905> to the login screen
<ioria> qwebirc86905,   sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> ioria: something weird, mesa-vdpau-driversis optional still dpkg logs show him installing it
<qwebirc86905> ioria: done. reboot before I try? or restart gdm3?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, mmmm, no idea
<ioria> qwebirc86905,   the second :þ
<qwebirc86905> ioria: kk
<qwebirc86905> ioria: back out
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  restore to default  /etc/default/grub
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  i mean set   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ok
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  and sudo update-grub
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  secure boot enabled ?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: restarted gdm3 and still in the loop
<qwebirc86905> ioria: secure boot? I have no idea. If it's done by default then yes
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  sudo apt install lightdm
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  and set it as default instead of gdm3
<qwebirc86905> ioria: slected lightdm and it's done installing
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  sudo service lightdm restart
<qwebirc86905> ioria: logged in, showed background and back to login
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  meh....  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<Meili> any chance on a log of that failing session?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: back to normalk
<qwebirc86905> Meili: how do I get that? Do you want me to log in and send you the xsessions log?
<qwebirc86905> Meili: I mean attempt to log in via GUI and then send you the xsession via terminal
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  Meili    maybe   sudo journalctl  -u gdm.service
<Meili> qwebirc86905: I'd wish I could tell you but I'm too unfamiliar with Xorg logging
<Meili>  qwebirc86905: try iorias command, If that yields somehting of interest, pipe it termbin
<qwebirc86905> Meili: not sure if this is what you wanted?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: doing it now
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  and try to add a new user :   sudo adduser usertwo
<ioria> sorry, brb
<qwebirc86905> Meili: here you go: https://termbin.com/12q8
<qwebirc86905> ioria: trying it now
<qwebirc86905> ioria, Meili lotuspsychje usertwo logs in successfully
<qwebirc86905> X_X
<Meili> lovely
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: you fixxed it?
<Meili> new user works
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: hahaha
<qwebirc86905> ya. new user works. old user still has an issue
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: something must have borked your userspace then
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: would that happen if I put something in the /usr/local/bin file?
<qwebirc86905> *directory
<ducasse> qwebirc86905: it's most likely a user config issue
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: we dont know what you all did yesterday
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: lol not what I meant. I meant could broken file(s) in there have caused this, is all. Cause I can tell you exactly what I installed and where. I was following a book's instructions
<qwebirc86905> ducasse: any way I can check/reset that?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: a book instruction?
<tgm4883> qwebirc86905: Generally you'll need to be looking for stuff in your home directory, since a new user works fine
<ducasse> qwebirc86905: https://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I was trying to install Softcover on my machine so that it can produce book. It required a whole bunch of dependencies, like NodeJS, PhantomJS, Kindlegen, etc
<qwebirc86905> tgm4883: I'll take a look
<qwebirc86905> ducasse: thanks. Will this uninstall applications I have installed? (as in reset the user completely?) or just the gnome stuff?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: wich guide did you follow?
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: http://manual.softcover.io/book/getting_started#sec-installing_softcover
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: you will see a list of all the software I installed
<qwebirc86905> that and MySQL Workbench that keeps crashing lol
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc86905: next time, please mention this at the beginning of your question
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I did. I said that I installed software and then Ubuntu updates. Apologies for not being specific. I can even tell you how I "installed" the above. Some were files I pasted into /usr/local/bin and other I installed using sudo apt-get install
<qwebirc86905> lotuspsychje: I notcied that I have an ICEauthority, but I don't know if that was created due to fluxbox installation.
<ducasse> qwebirc86905: it just resets gnome config
<qwebirc86905> ducasse: thanks
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  how it's going ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he fixxed it
<lotuspsychje> ioria: user2 worked
<ioria> let me scroll
<ioria> ok
<ioria> qwebirc86905, now you need to add usertwo do sudo
<ioria> *to
<qwebirc86905> ioria: sure.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: btw, are you getting me to change user? lol Or to use usertwo to fix user 1?
<ioria> qwebirc86905, sudo adduser <username> sudo
<ioria> qwebirc86905, no, you need to main user
<qwebirc86905> ioria: done
<qwebirc86905> oh ok
<ioria> qwebirc86905, you need to main user to add user2 to sudo, i mean
<ioria> *the
<qwebirc86905> ioria: oh ya. I've done that. I was user 1 and added usertwo to sudo
<ioria> good
<ioria> qwebirc86905, reading you did some stuff .... with Softcover
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ya
<ioria> qwebirc86905, what about the ducasse suggestion ?
<qwebirc86905> I haven't had a chance to do it because I'm trying to find out which version of Gnome I'm running so I can follow the correct instructions
<qwebirc86905> ioria: all I know is that I'm running gnome. Not if it's gnome2 or gnome3 and I don't have any files in my /home directory labeled like that
<lawnmowerman> hello, i have a very specific question. can the parted apt extend mounted partitions? searched everywhere but i could not find the answer. hoping anyone has encountered this before
<lawnmowerman> +
<ioria> qwebirc86905, dpkg -l | grep gnome-session
<qwebirc86905> ioria: just says GNOME Sesson Manager. Nothing about 1 or 2. I don't have .old-gnome-config file either lol. so will just delete whichever I see based on what it shows
<ioria> qwebirc86905, dpkg -l | grep gnome-session | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/awgz
<ioria> qwebirc86905, weird, you have gnome Classic; so you should have also 'gnome-session'
<qwebirc86905> ioria: there is no 'gnome-session' in my home directory
<ioria> qwebirc86905, gnome-session it's a package
<qwebirc86905> ioria: oh X_X
<ioria> !ingo gnome-session
<ioria> !info gnome-session
<ubottu> gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 42 kB, installed size 145 kB
<ash_worksi> I was frustrated yesterday and mistyped multiple ALT commands things while trying to simply lock my computer; now my terminator app has a big gold star on it... does anyone know what that means?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: so must I delete the files based on duca s s e's suggestion?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: or would you want to try something else first?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  cd  in /usr/share/xsessions   and paste   gnome.classic file
<olabaz> Hi, I have a 2nd hard drive with my data stored. If I open up "other locations" in file explorer it's always there and I can access it. But I don't think it's automatically mounted because my sync program says it can't find it.
<olabaz> Is there a way to do automount?
<olabaz> I think I should edit fstab but I'm unsure what to put there
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/f9pl
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  ls -al $HOME | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/7n89
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I see that I now have an .xsessions-errors file that I didn't have before
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  look at the date
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ya. Could that have happened when we logged in with fluxbox?
<qwebirc86905> I also have an .Xauthority file now
<qwebirc86905> ioria: what's the command so I can try now? sudo systemctl restart gdm3?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  to do what ?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  what have you done ?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  you removed some stuff ?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: nothing. haven't touched anything and haven't deleted the gnome files either.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: no i haven't.
<qwebirc86905> but now I see these files that weren't there before
<ioria> qwebirc86905, yes, the command is that .... try
<ioria> qwebirc86905, i think you need to remove some .hidden folders
<qwebirc86905> ioria: nothing.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: let me remove the hidden folders as per the suggested "reset"
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  so try to rm  (or rename)    -rif   .config  .gconf   .gnome
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ok will do the ones you said. I was going to follow this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  something like that, yes
<m-blaise> greetings
<qwebirc86905> ioria: what about .cache, .thumbnails and .Xauthority?
<m-blaise> anyone aware of any active MQTT channel?
<ioria> qwebirc86905, usually not relevant, but might be
<tomreyn> !alis | m-blaise
<ubottu> m-blaise: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ok done. restarting gdm3 and praying lol
<qwebirc86905> ioria: nothing. still the same. I even rebooted the machine, just in case
<qwebirc86905> ioria: all files have been recreated except for the .Xauthority file (which blogs say it's how it fixes the issue) and the .thumbnails file
<ioria> qwebirc86905, echo $SHELL
<qwebirc86905> ioria: '/bin/bash'
<ioria> qwebirc86905, remove zlogin   zshrc
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  and backup .profile
<qwebirc86905> ioria: will do. In the meantime, please check this https://termbin.com/wvmb compared to the instructions here https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-ubuntu-login-loop/ under "change /tmp permissions". Not sure if it makes a difference
<dwts> hello everyone, is there a way to list all the boot parameters used when loading from an usb live usb?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  that it's ok
<dwts> the /proc/cmdline info doesn't seem to provide the info I'm looking for
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  ls -ld /tmp
<genii> Used to be the F6 key to view or edit the boot parameters on livecd/usb
<nevada1> So I booted up Ubuntu 16.04.5 (32-bit) inside VirtualBox with 4GB RAM, 128MB Video Memory. I have an issue with CPU usage. Compiz randomly shoots to 50%+ CPU usage for no reason, with no apps running. Any ideas?
<nevada1> This in turn makes it very laggy.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: nothing. and it didn't recreate the .zlogin, .zshrc nor .profile
<dwts> I'm on Ubuntu 18.10 live usb if that makes any difference
<rapidwave> Is it wise for a personal Ubuntu machine to have Snort installed?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ls -ld /tmp https://termbin.com/anxj
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  ok   cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999  (brb again)
<qwebirc86905> ioria: https://termbin.com/ogsa
<nevada1> Even after installing Guest Additions, Compiz still consumes just as much.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: btw, the PCIe bus error was why I put the pci=noaer in the boot thing
<ash_worksi> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ash_worksi> does anyone know what the gold star on my app means?
<ash_worksi> (terminator terminal app)
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: did your issue get solved? it's so much chat, i only read the very beginning, what was you reporting that you're affected by bug 1813873 (you may want to read up on that).
<ubottu> bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813873
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: unfortunately not. Not sure if that was the bug, but I still can't log in using the GUI with my user, but my second user we created can.
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: the pci bus errors seem to be 1726159
<tomreyn> bug 1726159
<ubottu> bug 1726159 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCIe BUS Error causing really slow laptop performance" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726159
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: it says that people only get it when the laptop is plugged in. I currently also have mine plugged in. However I have no idea if that is related to my login loop
<Guest60> hi, my ubuntu 18.04 lts has been crashing quite often while launching Google Chrome, Eclipse or switching screens so far. Cursor and screen freezes and sometimes allows cursor movement. I have windows in this laptop and it is working fine so far. I am not sure what caused it, but maybe it is nvidia drivier after I updated it. Can anybody help me?
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: me enither, sounds like it can be a separate issue. which ubuntu release ( lsb_release -ds ) and kernel version + options ( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline ) are you running there?
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: I only realised I was getting this error because it kept interrupting me while trying to type on my terminal, while we were trying to sort out my login loop error
<tomreyn> Guest60: which ubuntu release ( lsb_release -ds ) and kernel version + options ( cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline ) are you running there? which graphical desktop?
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.02 LTS   https://termbin.com/sj7p     https://termbin.com/fxm8
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: bare in mind that before today's conversation I was on kernel 4.15.0-45-generic
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: 1813873 is fixed in the kernel version you'Re running so that's not / no longer an issue for you.
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: so this was an issue, and you worked around it by installing the hwe kernel.
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: honestly, I have no idea what 1813873 was lol I do know that ioria helped me fixed it.
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  ok   your syslog is a festival of warnigs and errors
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: on that was the one that i couldn't type the password
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I saw lol
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: would you mind rebooting and getting a fresh boot log and post that? so:  sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit      # then reboot, then:  journalctl -b | pastebinit    # then paste the url here.
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  mv  .local  local.back
<qwebirc86905> ioria: done
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: or just keep working with ioria, i didn't mean to jump into that. ;-)
<ioria> no problem tomreyn
<tomreyn> :)
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  mv  .xinputrc   xinputrc.back
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: haha I was just going to ask if you guys can tell me which instruction to follow first. I know you guys are trying to help
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: ioria knows a lot more about your situation than i do, so i'll happily stand back.
<qwebirc86905> ioria: done
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: cool. and thanks for trying to help. I can come back to you after and you can ask me to run any tests thereafter?
<ioria> qwebirc86905,  try to login again
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: feel free to try, i may still be around.
<ioria> tomreyn, i ran out of ideads btw
<qwebirc86905> ioria: YESS!!!!!! I'm IN!!!!!!
<ioria> no way
<ioria> lucky guy
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I know... I had given up hoping hahaha
<tomreyn> !megacookie | ioria
<qwebirc86905> !megacookie | ioria
<ioria> qwebirc86905, hehehe
<qwebirc86905> ioria: let me restart the laptop so it can log out from everywhere and make sure it works lol
<ioria> ok
<qwebirc86905> ioria: ok. all good. Talk about last ray of hope haha
<ioria> qwebirc86905, keep the second user, might be useful
<qwebirc86905> ioria: you have NO IDEA how GRATEFUL I am for what you did today and your help
<ioria> qwebirc86905, no problem, really
<qwebirc86905> there was no way I would've even thought or known to do half the stuff
<qwebirc86905> ioria: I assume this didn't fix all the warnings and errors? lol
<ioria> qwebirc86905, nope, the pci ones are not cool
<qwebirc86905> I didn't know I had them until I saw these log files. Will see what I can do.
<qwebirc86905> I think the pci=noaer was just squashing the noise, not the problem
<ioria> qwebirc86905, yup
<qwebirc86905> ioria: cool. problem for another day lol
<qwebirc86905> ioria: thanks again
<ioria> qwebirc86905, keep an eye on the /var/log size ;  it's ok
<qwebirc86905> tomreyn: you wanted me to do something, I think to help with the errors. would you like me to do it now?
<qwebirc86905> ioria: will do
<madlyshadow> hi guys
<BrianBlaze> good morning madlyshadow
<tomreyn> qwebirc86905: feel free to do it and post the results, pinging me when you're done. let me repeat what i had suggested:  sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit      # then reboot, then:  journalctl -b | pastebinit    # then paste the url here.
<n00by> Hi everyone, I am having issues getting a service running (Ubuntu 18.04) whenever I use the `User` and `Group` settings in the service file. It works on users but an error occurs when the user name has a . (dot) in the name (at least that seems to be the only thing that triggers it))
<n00by> Is this a know issue?
<OerHeks> not an issue, just the way it works, allowed is [a-zA-Z_][a-zA-Z0-9_]
<n00by> thats odd, I have this setup running on 16.04
<n00by> Is there any work around?
<n00by> and thanks for your quick replies
<OerHeks> you claim it works with a . in 16.04?
<rypervenche> n00by: You shouldn't have "." in your usernames regardless.
<OerHeks> maybe a "_ " is legit, not sure
<n00by> tried that, and the 16.04 doesn't have anything special (i tried the same file on 18)
<OerHeks> i am sure 16.04 does not accept a dot in usernames too
<tomreyn> here's how to break things https://askubuntu.com/questions/405638/what-are-the-disadvantages-of-having-a-dot-in-a-user-name
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: The regex you posted allows for underscores
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, thanks, i thought so, but certaily not a dot
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: Correct... for a "dot" or period to be allowed... that expression would need a "\." to allow the period or simply "." which is a wildcard when not escaped
<n00by> So its bad practice to have a dot in user name on linux, noted
<pragmaticenigma> n00by: in general it's bad to have a dot in user names
<tomreyn> the risk of software  not escaping those dots and underscores when using these user and group names with ldap, kerberos, system environments such as PATH and other software are good reasons not to allow dots and underscores in user or group names.
<tomreyn> * system environment variables
<teward> tomreyn: dashes work though right?
<tomreyn> yes
<teward> in the off-chance they wanted to replace dots with dashes ;)
<pragmaticenigma> teward: they're not recommended, but are allowed if they are not the first character
<n00by> thanks, noted, however, everyone in the engineering department where i work uses linux and already have there names defined with dots, we want to migrate to 18.04 (without reimageing everyons machines) but this has been an issue.
<OerHeks> not first character +1
<tomreyn> n00by: you can postpone changing the user names, but chances are it will only get more complex in the future.
<n00by> yeah I guess we will change the dot notation for future deployments and run the service as root (not ideal) in current machines
<pragmaticenigma> n00by: it is very odd that your team was able to run these services in the past with dotted user names. Did someone on your team (past or present) make it possible?
<saint_> how can i troubleshoot the fact that when i transfer files from my NAS with a GB connection through a UBN switch, to my mac with a GB connection, the transfer goes to about 30Mb/s - the NAS has enterprise HDs
<n00by> pragmaticenigma: the original guru left the company around 6 months ago and we are still discovering magical dust all over the company, so I cant say for sure
<blum> hello everybody
<tomreyn> n00by: you really shouldnt be running a service as root which doesn't need to be, but then you seem to know this.
<pragmaticenigma> n00by: As a stop gap measure, you could just create a non-dotted user and run your services as that user where root would be required
<tomreyn> saint_: start with a network throughput / bandwidth test. you will need to know a software which works on both ends. iperf is somewhat widely supported.
<saint_> tomreyn will try thank you
<blum> exit
<tomreyn> saint_: thie test results will tell you whether the issue is actually network related or something local to one or more of the systems.
<n00by> tomreyn: pragmaticenigma: that make a lot more sense actually, thanks, that's probably what I'll end up doing
<rober> Greetings
<saint_> tomreyn just tried iperf, and I'm transfering 20MB blocks at 250Mb/s
<tomreyn> saint_: from where to where?
<saint_> NAS with Gb ethernet card, Jumbo frames activated, Cat6 cable -> UniFi Switch 24 ports -> Cat6 cable to my computer / Gb ethenet card
<saint_> tomreyn jumbo frames activated on unifi switch
<tomreyn> saint_: which ubuntu version runs on the NAS? nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline;)
<saint_> oh sorry. i m on the wrong chan :/
<saint_> tomreyn i though i was on ubnt
<tomreyn> those characters are part of this channel name, but not only.
<atliquid> hola
<lordcirth_> atliquid, hi
<brimestone> Hey guys, question about httpd directives. I'm trying to serve a file with "-rw-------" this permission and when I tried to hit on the browser it says no access.
<lordcirth_> brimestone, and the file is owned by who?
<brimestone> by administrator:admin
<ikonia> brimestone: the webserver won't be able to read that then
<ikonia> change the owner or permission
<brimestone> Now sure who owns the webserver
<lordcirth_> It needs to be readable by www-data
<brimestone> Or set it to 755
<ikonia> depends on the security you need
<brimestone> thanks..
<TabMasher> Good day everyone!
<Captain_Haddock> Hello TabMasher
<TabMasher> Captain_Haddock: Hello!
<Sword_Tech> Hello all
<ioria> lo
<OerHeks> nss update that requires reboot, brb
<felixcra> Hi guys. I have a 18.04 that I cannot connect to the internet. My machine is 16.04. How can I download a 18.04 package with dependencies and install it on the other machine?
<ioria> felixcra, it's not clear to me what are you asking
<tgm4883> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<felixcra> I want to install python3-distutils on a machine that runs Ubuntu 18.04 and has no internet connection. I have a Ubuntu 16.04 machine that has internet connection. How can I download python3-distutils with dependencies for Ubuntu 18.04 on the Ubuntu 16.04 machine and then copy it with a USB stick to the Ubuntu 18.04 machine to install it there.
<ioria> felixcra, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/python3-distutils
<OerHeks> you can use the 18.04 to make an offline script, to download on that 16.04 machine
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ioria> felixcra, but python3 should be already there
<OerHeks> synaptic can do that, softwarecentre too
<ioria> felixcra, and also python3-distutils iirc
<felixcra> sry if I am a bit dumb @ioria, but does the link you provided offer some way to download that package? I saw it before and didn't know what to do
<OerHeks> !info python3-distutils  bionic
<ubottu> python3-distutils (source: python3-stdlib-extensions): distutils package for Python 3.x. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 137 kB, installed size 1365 kB
<ioria> felixcra, sure click on 'all'
<felixcra> how would I install that package then on the target machine?
<OerHeks> dpkg -i *.deb
<ioria> felixcra,  sudo dpkg  -i  package.deb
<felixcra> ok thanks a lot I'll try that immediately
<ioria> felixcra,  you need also python3-lib2to3   obviuosly
<ioria> felixcra,  so the cmd is   sudo dpkg  -i  *.deb
<felixcra> wow that worked :D
<ioria> good job
<felixcra> do you know if I can download on packages.ubuntu.com a package with dependencies_
<felixcra> ?
<felixcra> now I'd like to install qt5-default, which has so many deps
<lordcirth> felixcra, you want to manually download the .debs? Why can't you use apt?
<felixcra> I need to download 18.04 .debs on a 16.04 machine.
<leftyfb> don't
<OerHeks> the answer is offline, else you need to find out dependencies yourself
<leftyfb> felixcra: why do you think you need to do that?
<felixcra> to install them on another machine, that has no internet access
<ioria> felixcra,  can we ask you why you cannot get connectivity on the 18.04 box ?
<tgm4883> offine installed is the correct answer. Or fix the machine that has no access to a repo
<ikonia> create a local mirror
<felixcra> what do you mean by offline installed?
<ikonia> if you're going to keep needing packages
<OerHeks> see the !offline factoid, posted before
<leftyfb> felixcra: gt5 is available in Ubuntu 16.04.
<tgm4883> !offline | felixcra
<ubottu> felixcra: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<felixcra> I don't have the hardware to enable internet access on the other machine and I'm in a hurry
<a1b2c3d4> uuuuuubbbbbuuuuuunnnnnnntttttttuuuuuuuu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<ikonia> a1b2c3d4: please no
<leftyfb> felixcra: regardless of online/offline, do not install packages from 18.04 onto 16.04
<a1b2c3d4> ikonia are you the muffin man?
<ikonia> felixcra: then map out the dependencies and download the packages you need in one go
<ikonia> a1b2c3d4: please stop messing around
<a1b2c3d4> i ♡♡♡♡ pooooooooopooooooooo
<lordcirth> leftyfb, pretty sure he didn't say he wanted to install them, just download them for the other machine
<felixcra> ubottu thx for the advice. I'll try that quickly
<ubottu> felixcra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> he's transferring pakages on 18.04
<leftyfb> " I need to download 18.04 .debs on a 16.04 machine"
<lordcirth> leftyfb, download, yes, not install. The 18.04 machine doesn't have internet
<ioria> 'cause he only have a 16.04 box online
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> felixcra: can you connect an ethernet calble between the 2 machines?
<felixcra> did someone of you guys use synaptic for this usecase before?
<felixcra> leftyfb: my network card does not support that
<felixcra> already tried
<tgm4883> felixcra: yes? It's in the factoid
<leftyfb> felixcra: youre network card doesn't support what? An ethernet cable?
<ioria> !aptoncd | felixcra
<ubottu> felixcra: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<tgm4883> my network card only supports IP over Wax String
<felixcra> yeah well just installed aptoncd and from my understanding this just allows my to create an installation medium from packages currently installed on my machine
<leftyfb> felixcra: Can you plug an ethernet cable between the 2 machines? Yes or no.
<felixcra> yes I can @leftyfb
<leftyfb> ok. If you do that, it's pretty easy to share internet from your 18.04 computer to your 16.04 computer
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I got an error message when trying to launch a snap. 'The command could not be located because '/snap/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.' Any suggestions?
<ikonia> put /snap/bin in the PATH varible ?
<ikonia> I'd be concerned why it's not there
<CountryfiedLinux> ikonia, How do I do that?
<nekoseam> Should turning gufw logging on "high" make it to where your /var/log directory becomes 50+ gb in size?
<ikonia> $PATH=$PATH:/snap/bin
<nekoseam> seems a bit extreme
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> PATH=$PATH:/snap/bin
<leftyfb> nekoseam: potentially, yes
<ikonia> nekoseam: depends on your traffic
<leftyfb> felixcra: https://www.crookm.com/journal/2018/sharing-wifi-connection-over-ethernet/
<blackflow> nekoseam: sounds plausible. unfortunately the default "log all infractions" mindset of quite a lot of firewalls is simply useless on modern internet. there's quite a lot of.... infractions :)
<nekoseam> blackflow: yeah it is VERY plausible it happened to me
<nekoseam> I guess it's my own fault for not fully understanding what high logging meant
<nekoseam> I thought there'd still be a cap of some sort
<nekoseam> with logrotate
<ikonia> you can cap it with logrotate
<blackflow> nekoseam: dunno, but logrotate works daily as a cron task. I suppose it's possible to reach 50GB in that timeframe
<ikonia> but you have to set the rotation and compression policy
<felixcra> It's very nice. I managed to achieve to share my internet connection. I tried it using Windows 10 which is on another partition as 16.04 and I didn't work due to my driver being insufficient. On Ubuntu 16.04 it works. Thank you all for your help guys
<nekoseam> blackflow: it gradually happened over a week
<blackflow> nekoseam: personally I wouldn't bother. what possible intelligence can ou gather out of 50gb of mostly noise
<nekoseam> I had a kern.log file over 18gb in size
<Squarism> i want to become more of a desktop power user. Ie, shell work not primary concern (which i feel i know enough of)
<Squarism> especially on chrome
<Tyrandis> wow there are more people here then the linux mint one lol
<Tyrandis> jesus christ 1508...
<leftyfb> Squarism: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<Squarism> ok
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: Do you have a support question?
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: please do not PM
<lordcirth> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: highlighting is not PM'ing. I did not PM you.
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: please stop PM'ing
<Tyrandis> LOL
<Tyrandis> its like i'm going around in circles
<lordcirth> Are you having trouble figuring out IRC?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: they think being highlighted is PM'ing.
<lordcirth> Yes, I inferred that
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: feel free to join #freenode to ask for help with IRC.
<Tyrandis> didn't know... i'm just use to the linux mint irc and its just very quiet over there
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: mine you, we do not support Linux Mint here.
<Tyrandis> yeah i just wanted to try out something different
<lordcirth> Ubuntu has a lot more users. Did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Tyrandis> ummm do you know how to change the theme on the hexchat client?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu and hexchat version?
<Tyrandis> yeah that would be great
<Tyrandis> for both
<teward> Tyrandis: which Ubuntu version are you on, and are you using the Snap or the `apt-get` version of HexChat?
<Tyrandis> 16.04
<tomreyn> Tyrandis: which point release? lsb_release -ds
<Tyrandis> 16.04.6
<tomreyn> and the hexchat version?
<OerHeks> https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html ~ https://dl.hexchat.net/themes/
<Tyrandis> 2.10.2
<tomreyn> 2.10.2? where did you download that from?
<Tyrandis> the ubuntu software client
<leftyfb> tomreyn: 2.10.2 is the version in Universe in 16.04
<tomreyn> oh right, oops
<OerHeks> correct, cosmic gives 2.14
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/hexchat-irc
<Tyrandis> btw does anyone know how to "outo-hite" the toolbar in ubuntu?
<Tyrandis> auto
<Tyrandis> hide
<OerHeks> Tyrandis, that is a settings in systemsetting, and there is gnome-tweak-tool too
<lordcirth> Tyrandis, Settings > Dock
<Tyrandis> i cant seem to find dock... i wonder if dock is not on ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> but gnome-tweak give other options, and you find gnomeshell extentiosn too ( if installed)
<OerHeks> i believe these tools should be merged, due to the gnome-shell stuff
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: it's not. The suggestion give to you was for gnome shell in ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: https://askubuntu.com/a/270355
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: please stop PM'ing me
<OerHeks> 16.04 surely has that setting too, appearance - behaviour
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: nobody PM'd you. It's all been in this channel.
<Tyrandis> quick question... how do you highlight someone because i keep getting confused between that and someone PMing me...
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tyrandis> and i'll give that a shot thanks OerHeks
<Tyrandis> ah gotcha thanks
<OerHeks> just name us, and we see a highlight
<Tyrandis> i see
<talib[p]>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<texla> Dell XPS Desktop w/ Ubuntu 18.04  Boots to desktop when I open updates it has error for flashplayer install says to uninstall and reinstall when I close and try to open synaptic the desktop freezes I have to hard close unit
<Tyrandis> the theme worked on hexchat... thanks guys :D
<asy118> `yP56BUFvfuMy
<asy131> `yf56BaT5NQE
<genii> !ru asy118
<genii> !ru| asy118
<ubottu> asy118: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leftyfb> pretty sure that was a password
<genii> Possibly
<asy220> `òÏùúÁÜÇÉÔÁëÅÞÇÙÆÆéîóÖÈùÊÑÑÍîõ÷ÐîðÇÒ×òâåéÉÓÔòÔÀ
<leftyfb> asy220: can we help you with something?
<asy220> `óÏùúÁØØÃ
<texla> Dell XPS Desktop w/ Ubuntu 18.04  Boots to desktop when I open updates it has error for flashplayer install says to uninstall and reinstall when I close and try to open synaptic the desktop freezes I have to hard close unit
<OerHeks> texla, flashplayer .. on what browser?
<texla> OerHeks, I am using ubuntu 18.04 as my only o/s
<texla> OerHeks, flash player came with my last update a number of days ago
<OerHeks> oh, i trew it out, after installing restricted extras
<OerHeks> anyway, what browser does need that plugin? clear the cache
<texla> OerHeks, I use foxfire and cannot do anything at all except see the esktop and icons
<OerHeks> foxfire? never heard of that, must be a fork, but mozilla keeps its cache and stuff in ~/mozilla
<texla> OerHeks, Sorry misspelling should be mozilla firefox too many finger today
<texla> OerHeks, I can go to ctl+alt+f2 do not know what to enter
<texla> Well I guess I lost my helper for today see again tomorrow
<Tyrandis> quick question... what is the channel for off topic?
<leftyfb> Tyrandis: anything that isn't support related
<Tyrandis> do you know any popular ones?
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user|18074> hi
<plutes> hi trying to find the nmap/scripts directory, where about's should it be
<tomreyn> dpkg -L nmap | grep scripts/
<OerHeks> find / -name '*.nse'
<OerHeks> or locate *.nse
<plutes> whats dpkg i not used it before, Ive done nmap $PATH , and which nmap,
<OerHeks> after adding, run:  nmap --script-updatedb
<OerHeks> https://blog.skullsecurity.org/2010/how-to-install-an-nmap-script-2
<plutes> OerHeks, thanks
<plutes> its it /usr/share/nmap
<OerHeks> plutes, have fun!
<ScooterPhoenix> #twil
#ubuntu 2019-02-28
<Tankburn> Hello
<MilkmanDan> Anyone awake who has an Ubuntuforums account?
<jeremyb> MilkmanDan: I am a UF moderator
<rawfodog> Im locked out of my bios and am trying to turn on intel virtualization. I was wondering if there is a way to do this at the OS level? I have root.
<flembcke> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu on a android phone. Is this the right channel to ask the questions?
<tomreyn> !phone | flembcke
<ubottu> flembcke: Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<Bashing-om> !touch | flembcke
<flembcke> thank you.
<tomreyn> rawfodog: I never heard of such, and think it's unlikely.
<tomreyn> rawfodog: i.e. pull bios battery (or whatever it takes) if you forgot the password.
<JimBuntu> rawfodog, nope, virtualization support is a BIOS(type) thing
<OerHeks> that might work, battery out, turn on, turn off, batery in
<OerHeks> some bios versions still have password set, but then you need to do something technically to reset, and might loose your hdd access
<MilkmanDan> jeremyb: Fantastic. :)
<rawfodog> ill try to remove the battery
<rawfodog> thanks
<MilkmanDan> If you're logged in, could you msg me the script here? https://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?s=5cd0c6e04a427e2a8088d19666a0c3e3&attachmentid=186077&d=1300154313
<MilkmanDan> I don't want to create an account I'll never use just for the 600 byte script that the poster decided not to put in his message. :)
<royal_screwup21> does anyone know  how to change the background theme of terminal with oh-my-bash? https://github.com/ohmybash/oh-my-bash
<MilkmanDan> royal_screwup21: Usually foreground/background colors are set by the terminal, not the shell.  Usually the shell sets colors for things like the prompt.
<OerHeks> royal_screwup21, that info is on that page
<royal_screwup21> this might be a stupid question but...I think installing this pugin just erased my evironement variables :( I remember I had access_token in my ~/.bashrc and now it's nowhere to be found; my .bashrc is replaced with stuff from oh-my-bash
<MilkmanDan> Sounds like bad behavior on the part of oh-my-bash.  Do you have backups?
<royal_screwup21> oh f**k :(
<royal_screwup21> I had my gopath, access tokens, other stuff all set in there :(
<MilkmanDan> BTW, that's not a stupid question.  It's a very wisdom-providing question.  Almost nobody appreciates the value of backups until they feel the pain of loss.  If you learn to appreciate with only the loss of some .bashrc settings you're lucky.  Some people lose much more...
<royal_screwup21> and I don't have a backup :(
<MilkmanDan> If you have a github account you may want to post a miserable report in their bug tracker as a warning to others and a suggestion that they radically improve their installation procedure.
<MilkmanDan> They ought to be able to manage something far safer, like echo ". ~/.oh_my_bash.sh" >> ~/.bashrc instead of overwriting the user's file.
<pauljw> royal_screwup21, point 2 under manual installation, what does that say?
<royal_screwup21> pauljw: I did basic installation
<pauljw> you should still read all information prior to install.
<davidgp> Hi. I have both Windows 10 and Ubuntu installed on two different disks. I would like to try to create a kvm virtual machine with the existing Windows 10 install. I would like the VM to be able to take control over the whole disk that Windows 10 is installed on. When adding the disk with virt-manager, I *think* I need to select "Select or create custom storage", and I *think* I need to enter the block device here, but I'm not sure wh
<davidgp> at it would be. Windows 10 is installed on the only NVMe disk, I don't know if I'm supposed to enter /dev/nvme0 or /dev/nvme0n1. Anyone know?
<compdoc> davidgp, does gparted show two partitions? probably nvme0n1
<davidgp> Ahh, never thought to look at gparted. Just a sec.
<shibboleth> gparted, cfisk
<davidgp> gparted shows four partitions on /dev/nvme0n1, it doesn't show any other /dev/nvme0* device. I think I need to enter /dev/nvme0n1.
<shibboleth> if you ever used fdisk on DOS you're gonna like cfdisk
<davidgp> I was confused, because with other disks, I see /dev/sda, and the partitions are /dev/sda1, etc. It was the fact that I see /dev/nvme0, /dev/nvme0n1, and then the partitions are /dev/nvme0n1p1, etc is what confused me. I didn't know what /dev/nvme0 was.
<davidgp> compdoc: Thanks.
<fassl> davidgp, https://askubuntu.com/a/663518
<fassl> and yes the disk, not a partition
<davidgp> fassl, the confusion want how to specify the block device, it was if I was supposed to enter /dev/nvme0 or /dev/nvme0n1.
<fassl> use lsblk to find out the name of the disk
<davidgp> Thanks, I didn't know about lsblk.
<fassl> and as said in the link, you cannot do that with virt-manager
<fassl> also davidgp you probably want to install the virtio drivers to the disk first, booted into windows
<davidgp> I was able to add the disk with virt-manager. I double checked the xml, and it's similar to the xml described in that link.
<fassl> oh really? didn't know about that, maybe its a new feature
<davidgp> Yes, I know about virtio drivers, but thanks for reminding me :-)
<fassl> but, how similar is it?
<fassl> ah ok ;)
<davidgp> https://pastebin.com/W26Ty038
<davidgp> That's what virt-manager created.
<fassl> cool, should be fine
<davidgp> When adding the disk in virt-manager, I selected "Select or create custom storage", I entered the block device in the text box, and I selected VirtIO as the bus type.
<davidgp> But, now I'm going to bed. Have a good night everyone, and thank for the help, and the information fassl.
<MyNameJeff> What is an Ubuntu?
<yoyo> How do you make Ubuntu persistant?
<C00LRanch> What??
<Bashing-om> yoyo: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent .
<yoyo> @Bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> toolz: :)
<Guest5> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04.5 as a virtual machine with virtual box, but It gets stuck on the splash screen.
<Guest5> It gets stuck on the line "Begin: Regenerating SSL certificate "
<tomreyn> Guest5: are you sure this is ubuntu, and ubuntu 16.04.5? i can only find very few mentions of this log line at all.
<Guest5> yup.
<tomreyn> so not linux mint or something, right?
<tomreyn> which iso did you download there?
<Guest5> Right. This is ubuntu
<tomreyn> ok, have you checked the iso is downloaded complete and matches the checksum?
<Guest5> ubuntu-16.04.5-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest5> no, i should do that
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest5> thanks.
<tomreyn> Guest5: also this https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<Guest5> thanks for the help;
<Guest5> Yup MD5 check sums are the same. strange
<tomreyn> Guest5: hmm okay, which OS is running on the host, which viirtualbox version is it?
<Guest5> WIndows 10. Virtual box 6.0
<tomreyn> Guest5: can you try with the virus scanner paused?
<Guest5> sure
<Guest5> same thing. It still gets stuck on that same line.
<Guest5> Maybe I'll give mint a try
<tomreyn> i'm just trying the same, though on a linux host. and it seems i ran into a kernel oops there
<tomreyn> or rather a freezing system
<Guest5> oh wow
<tomreyn> Guest5: do you have a 64-bit windows there?
<Guest5> Its a shame I cant run the latest version of ubuntu since its only 64 bit.
<Guest5> Yes 64 bit
<tomreyn> then why can't you run a 64-bit guest?
<Guest5> My cpu wont support gust 64 bit
<tomreyn> this suggests you don't have vt-d enabled in bios, i think
<tomreyn> with a 64-bit host, you definitely should be able to run a 64.-bit guest, too
<Guest5> oh I did not know that. I should look in to that
<Guest5> thanks.
<tomreyn> there is #vbox around the corner where you can ask about this
<tomreyn> (but maybe search the web first)
<Guest5> thanks for all the help I really appreciate it.
<tomreyn> https://superuser.com/questions/866962/why-does-virtualbox-only-have-32-bit-option-no-64-bit-option-on-windows-7
<tomreyn> bot VT-x and VT-d are needed (intel, or both AMD-V and ... i forgot what the other thing is called in AMD land
<tomreyn> apparently just AMD-V aka SVM
<tomreyn> and you're welcome.
<Guest5> cool man thanks for all the help.
<Guest5> see you later
<tomreyn> see oyu
<thisisjustatest> Dear GOD/GODS and/or anyone else who can HELP ME (e.g. MEMBERS OF SUPER-INTELLIGENT ALIEN CIVILIZATIONS):  The next time I wake up, please change my physical form to that of FINN MCMILLAN of SOUTH NEW BRIGHTON at 8 YEARS OLD and keep it that way FOREVER.  I am so sick of this chubby Asian man body!  Thank you!  - CHAUL JHIN KIM (a.k.a. A DESPERATE SOUL)
<quesker> is there a posix shell on here somewhere?
<quesker> 18.04
<quesker> why is /bin/sh not a real shell?
<guiverc> quesker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh  may be interesting
<shmam> When I boot up my laptop, the x session doesn't start automatically and sddm-greeter hogs up a ton of CPU. The way that i can get in is by ALT+F2 and then `startx`. Once it boots up, I have to kill sddm-greeter. Where should I start?
<shmam> Hello?
<quesker> new to irc I see
<whoareU> when i use lynx browsing chinese web site , messy code disappear ,how to resolve it
<Uleepera> Evening.
<quesker> what is a quick way to tell if I am on debian or ubuntu so I can put a hacky thing in here to use bash instead of /bin/sh?
<Uleepera> I did some googling and it seems NTFS should be supported on server 16+.  I recently did an install of 18.04 lts server and added an NTFS formatted drive to the system.  I'm attempting to setup a samba network share on the drive but when I attempt to mod the permissions I received a message saying "chmod: changing permissions of '/media/username/drivename': Read-only file system"
<Uleepera> Did I miss somethign where I needed to install a package to support NTFS?
<quesker> or better yet a way to check if /bin/sh is dash
<lotuspsychje> Uleepera: join #ubuntu-server please
<Uleepera> lotus - Thank you.  Will do
<quesker> I tried -V -v --version, none do what you might think
<lotuspsychje> whoareU: try links2
<guiverc> quesker, try `echo $SHELL`   (BASH is the default shell for Ubuntu, dash is better for scripts, not interactive users)
<lotuspsychje> shmam: you would get better luck, when expanding more details to the channel like: ubuntu version, kernel version,flavor,system up to date?
<shmam> I just found something in journalctl: "Auth: sddm-helper crashed (exit code 15)"
<quesker> that's wild.  I made a #!/bin/sh   with echo $SHELL > /tmp/shell    and it says /bin/bash haha
<quesker> but /bin/sh is not bash
<guiverc> quesker, i missed one of your questions, this is a Ubuntu Support room, debian isn't on topic here
<quesker> your shell is broken
<shmam> Ubuntu 18.04, 4.18.0-3-generic. KDE Plasma 5.12.7, KDE Frameworks 5.44.0, Qt 5.9.5
<quesker> on ubuntu
<quesker> how can I tell if /bin/sh is dash
<quesker> on ubuntu
<quesker> since -v -V and --version don't work
<quesker> and your suggestion didn't work either.  try it
<guiverc> quesker, the default shell for a user is found in /etc/passwd  (in the shell field)
<quesker> I don't care anything about user default shells
<lotuspsychje> shmam: did you try a systemd sddm restart yet?
<quesker> I am asking about /bin/sh
<quesker> scripts break on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !enter | quesker
<ubottu> quesker: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<shmam> lotuspsychje: I have it working right now. It just crashes at boot. To fix it, I've been using ALT+F2 and then `startx` to restart it
<quesker> scripts that run on solaris, hpux, aix, redhat, suse
<quesker> I asked on one line, nobody seems to know, so I tried to slow it down
<shmam> sddm is running fine right now, it's just sddm-greeter thats broken
<lotuspsychje> quesker: if nobody knows try !patience, idle until someone does know
<guiverc> quesker I'd firstly suggest specifying a specific shell (not SH which can vary upon OS)
<quesker> heh
<lotuspsychje> shmam: did you do anything special lately?
<shmam> lotuspsychje: No. I've had this problem for a while and just been too busy to fix it
<quesker> hobbyist os
<sartan> hey folks. I'm wondering if anybody knows if netfilter-persistent supports ebtables. It's not really clear from documentation or exploring filesystem if this feature is included, or if so, how it's implemented
<lotuspsychje> shmam: your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<shmam> I have intel integrated so I didn't need to install any graphics drivers, it just worked out of the box
<lotuspsychje> shmam: allright, have you tryed a !nomodeset to bypass greeter?
<shmam> nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | shmam
<ubottu> shmam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guiverc> quesker, `stat /bin/sh` reports "File: /bin/sh -> dash .."  - but your messages are hard to follow (15 were from you on screen to 11 from everyone else inc. bot - please try & reduce your enter's & don't flood channel)
<lotuspsychje> shmam: maybe try to create a second user, perhaps user1 desktop is scrambled?
<shmam> ok I'm going to give the kernel param a try brb
<quesker> ok if file /bin/sh | grep -q dash; then SH=/bin/bash; fi    thanks
<quesker> luckily this script calls other ones so I can do that
<whoareU> how to find some file in browse using command line
<Shmam> I tried nomodeset kernel param which didn't seem to work
<guiverc> whoareU, i don't understand your question, but `find / -name ..` (if want to find according to filename etc starting in /)
<guiverc> whoareU, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<whoareU> guiverc: when i use wget or aria2c to download something , i need open up the browser to find that file , then copy it to command line,
<whoareU> i hope to directly find something in commandline  more than
<guiverc> whoareU, i regularly copy a url & wget it from cli; but I use clipboard, and don't understand how you want to do it sorry
<whoareU> guiverc: ok, maybe i ought to study english well first
<guiverc> whoareU, my apologies for not understanding too
<Furai> Is there somewhere IRC channel for that graphics PPA
<Furai> ?
<lotuspsychje> whoareU: volunteers are trying to help you here, please tone down
<lotuspsychje> Furai: i dont think so
<lotuspsychje> Furai: best way to contact is the group on launchpad, or their email listing
<whoareU> thanks
<Furai> I found the maintainer here on this network and PMed them but got no response. I guess they get tons of questions and just ignored me. All good.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: if you find a problem or bug, please file one
<guiverc> Furai, a lot of people try PMing without offers, being ignored is common  (it's better to ask for permission first in my opinion)
<Furai> And in my opinion being a community manager I keep getting tons of PM and the worse are the meta questions.
<Furai> Asking to ask.
<whoareU> guiverc: i need using commandline tool to find a link of file in browser,
<Furai> If you have already PMed me and I read it what's the point of waiting another few hours just to get your response? Ask straight away and I'll answer when I see it.
<Furai> Anyway, that's heavily off-topic. Thanks guys for help and see you around. :)
<guiverc> whoareU, i now understand what you want; I've used url-checker scripts (that find & check urls are all valid) but I don't know a command that just echos them (I'd probably just fork a checkurl script if I wanted what you do)
<whoareU> guiverc: whether url-checker is a on-line web service , i only find it http://urlchecker.org/
<guiverc_d> sorry whoareU, I've used url-checker scripts (perl) in projects, I looked and didn't find the example I was looking for (ubuntu UWN has one as I recall sorry)  - i've seen a number over the years...
<krytarik> guiverc_d: I think they are rather looking for a CLI web browser like Lynx. >_>
<guiverc_d> as i understood it krytarik, they used a text browser and wanted to extract url's from saved file, but maybe I was wrong...
<wwishgril> Hi Guys.
<wwishgril> Vagina Loves Foreskin Gliding [ https://www.bitchute.com/video/LaPsv463Whzw/ ]
<nehemiah> I have a bunch of computers, booting Bionic from NBD. Most computers work fine but I have three computer that fail to get to the LightDM login screen. Running 'systemctl --failed' shows that gpu-manager and lightdm fails to start.
<pragomer> I cannot create a pw-protected 7z archive using context menu from nautilus, but it works only when opening the archiving application of gnome and there create a new archive. how does this feature miss from within context menu?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: right click on folder/archive gives me the choice of rar, 7z,zip
<pragomer> yes, but not the possibility to create a password protected 7z archive
<pragomer> but, if you open archive manager, drop a file in there, choose to create a 7z archive, you CAN set a passsphrase
<guiverc_d> pragomer, I had a go [nautilus], and didn't get the option to password protect (but I don't use the option so it could be me mis-using it)  but the option looks easier in thunar (xfce file manager)
<guiverc_d> thunar is GTK+ based; depending on your release of Ubuntu, it could be GTK+2 or GTK+3 (unlike or like gnome)
<pragomer> I know that thunar can do this. Just was searching for a solution for gnomes default file manager
<pragomer> its not big deal, I am sure I could (somehow) create a nautilus action myself.., but it would be nice to have this feature by default
<absence> after a recent apt-get upgrade, i can only log in using wayland, if i log in with x i get a black screen. it was suggested to add the nomodeset option to the kernel, but then i get a black screen before even seeing gdm. graphics card is intel uhd 620, ubuntu is 18.10
<ramsub07> Hi, I was listening to some great playlist last evening on my bluetooth earphones. This morning, when I came to work and tried connecting my earphones, to the same laptop running ubuntu 16.04, it says no bluetooth adapters found
<ramsub07> I'm pretty sure i wasn't dreaming and was indeed using my bluetooth earphones last evening
<ramsub07> Tried restarting the service bluetooth, reinstalled pulseaudio, nothing seems to work
<ramsub07> Also, tried restarting the system a couple of times..
<ramsub07> Hi, I think my bluetooth driver is broken, could someone help diagnose what's going wrong?
<qwebirc71767> Hello
<qwebirc71767> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 on a MSI laptop, but the installer is getting stuck and the screen is freezing when trying to do so
<qwebirc71767> All the info I can find online is about blacklisting the nouveau driver, but I don't see any way to do so with the graphical installer
<guiverc_d> qwebirc71767, did you verify the download, or more importantly check-install-media (at person+keyboard logo on booting, hit a key and a menu appears allowing you to verify your install media)
<qwebirc71767> I'm doing the file check right now
<qwebirc71767> guiverc_d there are no errors in the files
<guiverc_d> done the install-media check?  (to verify the write to dvd/thumb-drive/whatever worked)
<qwebirc71767> yeah
<qwebirc71767> all of the resources I find online tell me to hover over "install ubuntu" and press E to get a screen where I can modify parameters
<qwebirc71767> but I don't see anything happening when doing so
<ramsub07> Hi, I think my bluetooth driver is broken, could someone help diagnose what's going wrong?
<baako> i guys so I install ubuntu 18.10 on a dual boot with windows. The issue is when I login, it crashes and I cant dont anything. So read somewhere I might need to update my GPU drivers. So on the login screen I press Ctrl + Alt and F2 but then this happens https://ibb.co/ngXQ4qF
<baako> anyone understand happening?
<EriC^^> baako: try a different kernel maybe?
<baako> EriC^^, like?
<EriC^^> baako: version earlier or advanced
<baako> 18.10 is the most recent right?
<EriC^^> baako: well that's if you ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> baako: go to advanced in grub then recovery > start networking > drop to root shell
<EriC^^> and run the command there and see if it updates the kernel
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.45.47 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<baako> EriC^^, i pressed ctrl alt f2 so i can use the command terminal to run that but am seeing that code in the image from the link
<EriC^^> baako: is it frozen or you can type stuff?
<baako> just keeps running that code again and again
<baako> do you know what it means?
<baako> https://ibb.co/ngXQ4qF
<EriC^^> its some cpu software error
<EriC^^> try a different kernel... (going twice...)
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.15.16 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> 18.10 latest kernel is 4.18.0-15
<EriC^^> "uname -r" should give you the kernel version you're running currently, gl
<baako> was that release before yesterday? EriC^^ because I just install this yesterday around this time
<EriC^^> baako: brb
<EriC^^> baako: it doesnt really matter, you might need as a i said a newer mainline kernel, or possibly a previous kernel might even work
<EriC^^> ill brb
<EriC^^> baako: did you choose to update the system as the installation goes?
<EriC^^> otherwise the iso has an old kernel
<baako> EriC^^, no I did not
<baako> keys should I press to get the command terminal so i can actually type something
<yvyz> meta - t
<yvyz> Or rather ctrl+alt+t
<test_> hola
<test_> como estan ustedes??
<EriC^^> !es | test_
<ubottu> test_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<test_> hi! How are you??
<anonymip> anyone know if it's possible to get docker containters to show in glances when running it under ubuntu 18.04
<anonymip> doh... I need to run 'sudo glances' for it do show
<EriC^^> test_: hi, good you?
<export> welp, decided my car will just scream at high rpsm xD no need to go much further than that honestly.
<export> mean for a different channel, however i suppose it doesn't matter really lol
<export> meant* rpms*
<absence> after a recent apt-get upgrade, i can only log in using wayland, if i log in with x i get a black screen. it was suggested to add the nomodeset option to the kernel, but then i get a black screen before even seeing gdm. graphics card is intel uhd 620, ubuntu is 18.10
<EriC^^> absence: try to login using xorg, then show your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EriC^^> !paste | absence
<ubottu> absence: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<absence> EriC^^: while trying to do this, i accidentally noticed a second hidden x screen while switching from a virtual console. it said something about invalid ioctl for stty, and i remembered i had added a call to stty to .profile. moved it to .bashrc, and the problem was solved
<kiddo00> how to use aircrack ?
<psichas> kiddo00, read tutorials
<EriC^^> absence: ah good to hear thanks for sharing
<ufk> hi.. how do I add another search directory for MiBs to net-snmp ?
<Guesti1931> Hello, I have a script to remove files older than 30 days from a folder: find /home/foobar/tmp -type f -mtime +30 -iname "*.wav" -exec rm {} \;
<Guesti1931> I have set it to remove wav files, but can I add more extensions to the same command? Comma seperation etc
<Guesti1931> Is -o the way to go?
<Guesti1931> find /home/foobar/tmp -type f -mtime +30 -iname "*.wav" -o -iname "*.gsm" -exec rm {} \;
<EriC^^> Guesti1931: yeah -o is good
<Guesti1931> I ended up with this and it seems to work, can anyone see any possible issues? find /home/foobar/tmp -type f -iname "*.gsm" -o -iname "*.wav" -type f -mtime +31 -exec rm {} \;
<geirha> that'll only remove .wav files, not gsm
<geirha> find /home/foobar/tmp -type f \( -iname "*.gsm" -o -iname "*.wav \) -mtime +31 -exec rm {} +
<Guesti1931> Hm, I see
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind is a good read
<anonymous> hay
<__aaa__> hi
<__aaa__> where is snap config file
<neure> hi
<neure> On ubuntu 18.10 - how do i make switcher show windows instead of apps?
<neure> dconf editor wm keybindings?
<pragmaticenigma> neure: Can you explain in some detail what you are seeing and what you want to change please?
<neure> pragmaticenigma, alt-tab switches apps, and only shows one item per Terminal for example
<neure> I want it to show one item per window
<neure> I managed to fix that
<pragmaticenigma> neure: Super + Tab keyboard shortcut does window switching
<neure> yeah well i want to do that with alt-alt
<neure> alt-tab sorry
<neure> now how do i get rid of the delay before switch menu shows up?
<neure> yes i know the delay is there for reason but i know there is a away to get rid of it
<neure> just cant remember how it was done
<pragmaticenigma> neure: Have you installed the gnome tweaking app?
<neure> yes, i have
<pragmaticenigma> I think the setting is available in there
<neure> pragmaticenigma, nopes, nothing in gnome tweaks
<pragmaticenigma> neure: Maybe this is what you are looking for: https://askubuntu.com/a/43876
<neure> I dont *think* I'm using compiz
<pragmaticenigma> neure: If you haven't installed any other window compistor, you are using compiz by default
<neure> okay then I am
<Le4x> join #WF3
<neure> but why does sudo apt install compizconfig-settings-manager install compiz-core?
<neure> I would expect I already have such package if i was already using compiz...
<pragmaticenigma> neure: I think Ubuntu installs a minimal install of compiz with gnome desktop. Installing the settings tweaker needs the remainder.. I'm not sure why
<neure> so I need settings, gnome-tweaks, dconf-editor, compiz settings..
<neure> hard to remember which is used for each setting
<pragmaticenigma> neure: I'm at the outter limits of what I know on the topic... web searching might get you closer to the answers you seek
<ramsub07> Hi, I have connected my earphones via bluetooth. The bluetooth manager shows that my earphone is connected, so does the blinking lights on my earphones. The earphone was correctly recognised in ubuntu as "headset". But in the sound settings, I don't see this as an output option. what could be going wrong ?
<CoolerZ> why is dhcpcd not installed?
<CoolerZ> how can i renew my ip address without that? stop removing important utilities
<Meili> CoolerZ: dhcpd is for activing as a dhcp server, clients don't need dhcpd
<Meili> *acting
<CoolerZ> Meili, read, I said dhcpcd
<CoolerZ> dhcp client daemon
<Meili> CoolerZ: right, my bad, but you're sure you do not have dhclient installed?
<CoolerZ> well if i type in dhcpcd it tells me to install something else
<CoolerZ> $ dhcpcd
<CoolerZ> Command 'dhcpcd' not found, but can be installed with:
<CoolerZ> sudo apt install dhcpcd5
<Meili> CoolerZ: can you do "which dhclient"
<CoolerZ> what is dhcpcd5? is it a trojan rootkit someone uploaded for fun and profit?
<CoolerZ> $ which dhclient
<CoolerZ>  /sbin/dhclient
<Meili> CoolerZ: Thats your dhcp client, part of isc-dhcp-client
<CoolerZ> Meili, ok so now what?
<CoolerZ> how to renew my ip address?
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: dhclient
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: that is the replacement for dhcpcd.
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Read the documenation: "man dhclient" will tell you how to renew your IP address
<leftyfb> CoolerZ: actually, I can't seem to find any ubuntu release that ever used dhcpcd over dhclient by default. Not sure what you're referring to about Ubuntu "removing utilities"
<juanonymous> I forgot to run telnet in ssh? Do i just need to - telnet host/name port to it?
<CoolerZ> leftyfb, well thats still doesn't help
<qwebirc97388> how do i download a man page for a specific command?
<baako> EriC^^, https://ibb.co/NWsxXpz go deleted it and install with update but now this
<EuphOria> Which utility for Ubuntu is the best for making a bootable USB from a LiveCD ISO?  I've tried "Startup Disk Creator" but it isn't working for me.
<Meili> EuphOria: define not working?
<qwebirc97388> i have installed john the ripper from snap and it apparently did not come with a man page, how can i install one?
<leftyfb> juanonymous: telnet and ssh are 2 completely different things. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<leftyfb> EuphOria: "Startup disk creator" writes the official iso's to use just fine
<juanonymous> Ah, its ok now
<leftyfb> juanonymous: I would highly recommend running any sort of telnet server on ubuntu
<juanonymous> I just wanted to know if that is the command to telnet
<leftyfb> sorry, recommend against*
<juanonymous> Why?
<juanonymous> Aw, ok
<juanonymous> Gotcha
<juanonymous> Thanks
<leftyfb> juanonymous: because it's outdated and insecure. What is it exactly you're trying to accomplish with telnet?
<leftyfb> juanonymous: where possible, you should be using an ssh server and client, not telnet.
<juanonymous> I have a program that requires telnet to communicate
<juanonymous> But its all good now
<juanonymous> And since youre correct, then ill follow your advice
<juanonymous> To be safe
<sazawal> I am trying to install lubuntu 18.10 on a laptop with usb drive. I have created the bootable usb using Startup-Disk-Creator of Ubuntu. When I boot the laptop with the usb, and go for Live Disk, it says "1.55 no irq handler for vector" and then doesn't go past the lubuntu splash screen. What I am doing wrong?
<FedoraUser> hi friends
<FedoraUser> I can't seem to find a way to delete partition from ubuntu server installer (not live)
<FedoraUser> is it possible to do so?
<pragmaticenigma> sazawal: You might need to try boot the live iso with "nomodeset" enabled
<pragmaticenigma> !nomodeset | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sazawal> pragmaticenigma, Great, let me see this.
<qwebirc97388> i have installed a program from snap and it apparently did not come with a man page, how can i install one?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc97388: You can't, you can reach out to the snap maintainer and ask them why they didn't include documentation, or you can find the man pages online
<qwebirc97388> pragmaticenigma: really? that's surprising, it doesnt seem like something too hard to implement
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc97388: If it doesn't seem hard, why haven't you done a web search? Try this, follow the instructions for installing it to "local" to avoid conflicts: https://askubuntu.com/a/244810
<royal_screwup21> so I'm looking at oh-my-bash themes https://ohmybash.github.io/ does anybody know how to make the title bar of the terminal the way it is, with the three dots on left (like the terminal on macs)?
<pragmaticenigma> royal_screwup21: This channel focuses on supporting issues with applications and the Ubuntu OS. For customization you can try #ubuntu-offtopic... for help with themes contact the maker of the theme
<leftyfb> royal_screwup21: what version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> FedoraUser: join #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<royal_screwup21> leftyfb:   16.04
<leftyfb> royal_screwup21: then what you'll be doing is moving the max/min/close buttons for ALL applications. Not just your terminal. Is that what you want?
<FedoraUser> lotuspsychje, thanks, it was rather quiet there, so I figured to ask here as well :)
<DevilsDulcimer> does anyone know why im getting a permission denied error when i try "rm -rf folder" the folder is owned by the user at the terminal as shown by 'whoami' and the octal for column 1 is 7
<leftyfb> DevilsDulcimer: can you pastebin the output of ls on the directory and it's parent along with "whoami" and you attempting to delete it?
<leftyfb> sorry, ls -l
<genii> DevilsDulcimer: Check that nothing is using something in the folder, and that there isn't for instance a file browser that has it opened or you aren't cd'd into it on a terminal
<leftyfb> genii: none of that would prevent it from being deleted
<DevilsDulcimer> genii i think that was it
<DevilsDulcimer> i tried to replicate it leftyfb but it went through this time
<leftyfb> $ mkdir testing ; cd testing ; rm -rf ../testing ; pwd
<leftyfb> the output of pwd is still "/home/leftyfb/testing"
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<DevilsDulcimer> leftyfb that didnt replicate it
<leftyfb> DevilsDulcimer: right, because being cd's into the directly you're deleting does not prevent it from being deleted.
<leftyfb> cd'd*
<DevilsDulcimer> leftyfb i think i figured out what it is lol
<DevilsDulcimer> i downloaded pycharm to my desktop...i cd'd into it
<leftyfb> ok?
<DevilsDulcimer> then did a "sudo mv ../pycharm /opt/"   then when i did a "cd .." it took me into the  /opt folder, and i thought i was back in my desktop folder , so when i did "rm -rf pycharm" it gave me permission denied sinc i was now in /opt
<DevilsDulcimer> umm hold on it didnt paste lol
<leftyfb> DevilsDulcimer: right, if you had pastebin'd what I asked originally, we would have figured that out in the beginning
<DevilsDulcimer> i went into pycharm which was in desktop, then after doing "sudo mv ../pycharm /opt/" i did a "cd .." which took me to /opt. i thought i was in Desktop at which point i attempted to "rm -rf pycharm"
<DevilsDulcimer> im not sure though why mv didnt auto remove pycharm?
<DevilsDulcimer> from the desktop
<DevilsDulcimer> earlier example you did still removed it even though we were inside it
<leftyfb> DevilsDulcimer: because you didn't have access to delete anything in /opt because you don't have permission, regardless of the own of the directory IN /opt
<lefreut>  hey there. My gvt-g setup stopped working while i was trygin to setup TPM. i'm trying to troubleshoot. my dmesg show "Direct firmware load for i915/gvt/vid_0x8086_did_0x5916_rid_0x02.golden_hw_state failed with error -2" followed by "MDEV: Registered". do you think the error is relevant or is it "normal"?
<lefreut> running bionic if it matters
<DevilsDulcimer> leftyfb, i was asking why "mv target destination" didnt remove 'target'  . in this case target is in the desktop. doesnt mv remove its target by default since it isnt the 'cp'?
<leftyfb> it does and it will
<DevilsDulcimer> 'mv' acted like 'cp'
<CyberMent> Hi, I am having a lot of issues with my mysql server when I run upgrates/upgrades that are not even related to mysql.  It gets stuck and says things like: "Setting up mysql-server-5.7 (5.7.24-0ubuntu0.18.04.1)"
<CyberMent> Am I supposed to stop mysql when I run upgrades?
<lordcirth> CyberMent, it sounds like apt / dpkg considers the mysql package to not be fully installed
<leftyfb> CyberMent: it sounds like at some point there was an upgrade to mysql-server but something is wrong with your setup so the upgrade didn't finish. Now every time you try to run updates it will try to finish the mysql-server update and fail
<CyberMent> lordcirth: ho would I fix  that
<lordcirth> If you are in an inconsistent state, apt will try to fix it
<lefreut> DevilsDulcimer: did the user you used for mv had write right on "target" file/parent folder?
<DevilsDulcimer> lefreut: yep...ill let this one go, i cant replicate it and dont want to waste anyones time.
<theseb> anyone notice in 18.04 there is NO WAY to kill a terminal running a program w/o getting the popup?
<BrianBlaze> good day lovelies, I installed Ubuntu 18.04 desktop but I don't have the screen sharing option. Is that because I did a minimal install? How do I get it in my settings?
<nthdev> Screen sharing option?
<theseb> did anyone crack that one?  I don't like that "Are you sure you want to do that?" popup
<nthdev> What is expected behavior?
<leftyfb> BrianBlaze: I think that used vino in the background.
<BrianBlaze> nthdev, there is the option in sharing apparently but all I see is ssh
<nthdev> Do you have vanillla ubuntu
<nthdev> Maybe finish installing the entire ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<lotuspsychje> theseb: xkill
<BrianBlaze> yeah ok I will try that
<BrianBlaze> thanks
<leftyfb> theseb: I use terminator and the way I have it set, it does not bother me about closing when something is running
<theseb> lotuspsychje: i want window to die when i click the "X" in the corner
<theseb> leftyfb: is terminator a terminal program?
<leftyfb> theseb: yes, a very good one
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: is that an option, or does it by default
<theseb> leftyfb: so you don't use gnome-terminal?
<leftyfb> theseb: correct
<leftyfb> theseb: terminator is one of the first things I install on a new install of ubuntu
<theseb> leftyfb: wow..didn't even know there was another option
<theseb> leftyfb: thanks
<BrianBlaze> vino was the one leftyfb thanks
<cim209> I install eternal terminal in all of my Ubuntu servers
<leftyfb> uh
<theseb> cim209: i had no idea people used other stuff other than xterm and gnome-terminal
<nthdev> I usually use xfce4-term  xD
<Elagost> hello, I have a weird question if anyone can answer it - I have an ubuntu xenial apt mirror that's in a DMZ, and several Trusty servers behind it that I'm trying to upgrade to xenial. do-release-upgrade doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<theseb> nthdev: why?
<nthdev> Because I use XFCE/Xubuntu
<nthdev> No other reason than that
<nthdev> I don't hate it enough to switch
<cim209> theseb: eternal terminal isn’t a terminal emulator
<ioria> theseb, gsettings set org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Settings confirm-close false
<theseb> ioria: thanks....all the docs on web said to use gconf and mentioned settings that weren't there...my guess is gconf options change every version! :(
<nthdev> Nice ioria
<ioria> ok
<theseb> ioria: are you a gnome dev? i couldn't find any 18.04 specific info like that so i'm impressed you knew that
<ioria> theseb, my little trick : gsettings list-recursively | grep -i  something   and then exlore the outputs
<theseb> nice
 * theseb bows
<ioria> lol
<ramsub07> Hi, I am using a bluetooth earphones and I try to connect to my system running ubuntu 16.04. The bluetooth correctly recognises my earphones as a headset device and connects. But I am unable to see this headphones as an option in the sound menu. What could be going wrong ?
<jeremyb> ramsub07: sounds like the pulseaudio Bluetooth module isn't installed
<flusheddata> Hi, has anyone been able to sign LibreOffice documents with gnupg?
<lotuspsychje> flusheddata: try the #libreoffice channel
<flusheddata> lotuspsychje: I tried several times, but I got no answer
<flusheddata> lotuspsychje: I am going to try again. Thank you for your reply!
<ramsub07> jeremyb I tried to reinstall pulseaudio but it still didn't work
<ramsub07> i also reinstalled pulseaudio for bluetooth as well
<jeremyb> ramsub07: try> pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<ramsub07> jeremyb: it says Failure: Module initialization failed
<jeremyb> ramsub07: sounds like the pulseaudio Bluetooth package isn't installed
<cutecycle> would you ever do a do-release-upgrade over ssh?
<ramsub07> jeremyb: i tried to install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth , it says already installed
<EvilRoey> why does SUDO take so...long...to work?  like..10-15 seconds.  Ichecked /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf /etc/sudoers and they all seem fine though
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: Describe what is too long, and what are you trying to run?
<gartxot>  Hi, I have 2 machines: Acer VN7 (Ubuntu GNU Linux 16.04) + GPD Pocket (Ubuntu GNU Linux 18.10). I want my GPD Pocket to be dual boot GNU Linux and Windows 10, I'm trying to make a bootable USB for Win 10 install but once USB creation is finished GPD Pocket doesnt boot.
<gartxot> Any idea?
<EvilRoey> pragmaticenigma: I am trying to run "sudo ls".  sudo takes ten seconds before presenting me with an auth prompt.
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: ... when was the last time the machine was rebooted?
<EvilRoey> like.
<EvilRoey> a month ago?
<EvilRoey> it's a lap[top I had started setting up earlier and now returned to
<EvilRoey> ocat: you cannot run from me, Taco
<EvilRoey> ;
<EvilRoey> ;)
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: please stay on topic
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: When you say you rebooted a month ago... are you saying the machine was powered off since you last worked on it and just started working on it again today?
<EvilRoey> pragmaticenigma: correc.t
<EvilRoey> *correct.
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: Do you have unattended updates active? have you looked at "top" or "htop" to see what processes might be running in the background?
<EvilRoey> I ran top, pragmaticenigma
<hggdh> or checking the output of 'ps -aux | grep -E "(apt|dpkg)"
<EvilRoey> nothing irregular
<ioria> EvilRoey, i'd focus on /etc/hosts
 * pragmaticenigma is confused how /etc/hosts affects "sudo"
<EvilRoey> Oh also I get when I run apt-get dist-upgrade: "Failed to reload daemon: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out (service_start_timeout=2500ms)
<EvilRoey> for a bunch of services.
<EvilRoey> "See system logs and 'ssytemctl status irqbalance.service' for details
<EvilRoey> and "systemctl status irqbalance.service" times out
<EvilRoey> oh dear.  Now my laptop screen's all black.
<EvilRoey> (doing apt-get dist-upgrad ein the background)
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: Sounds more like it might be easier to start fresh?
<EvilRoey> pragmaticenigma: I was /just/ about to reinstall when I rebooted instead,just to be sure
<EvilRoey> and everything works fine now
<EvilRoey> no delay between issuing "sudo" commands and their execution
<pragmaticenigma> EvilRoey: I have had that happen before... Usually it's a background task for apt (one of its optimizers)
<EvilRoey> ahhh ok
<cutecycle> is resolvconf deprecated in 18.04?
<EvilRoey> pragmaticenigma: thank you for your assistance :)
<EvilRoey> cutecycle: in favor of what?
<cutecycle> i'm not sure, i just ran into "resolvconf not found" when changing this base image from xenial to bionic
<cutecycle> maybe it's just not preinstalled now
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, it affects sudo, iirc, because it uses 'getnamebyhost'  relying on /etc/hosts  to determine the host it is running on
<gartxot>  Hi, I have 2 machines: Acer VN7 (Ubuntu GNU Linux 16.04) + GPD Pocket (Ubuntu GNU Linux 18.10). I want my GPD Pocket to be dual boot GNU Linux and Windows 10, I'm trying to make a bootable USB for Win 10 install but once USB creation is finished GPD Pocket doesnt boot.
<gartxot> Any idea?
<gartxot> Please :D
<gtn04> try update-grub
<gtn04> maybe your grub doesn't found the windows10 installation
<gartxot> Is Windows 10 USB Installer what GPD Pocket cant see
<gartxot> Is not installed because I cant boot it for install and then dual boot
<gtn04> ok, have you uefi installed?
<gartxot> UEFI installed? What do you mean?
<gtn04> once i erased this partition, and then i wasn't able to boot on a USB key too
<gartxot> Both machines are UEFI, both have Ubuntu GNU Linux and no more OS, but I would like to try dual boot in GPD Pocket.
<gartxot> Autodesk Maya works perfectly in the big laptop (nvidia) with Ubuntu 16.04, but it doesnt work in Ubuntu 18.10 (the version of Ubuntu Mate that works perfect on the tlitle machine) so I'm gonna try to install it on windows, Just for that. I use Linux the 99.99% of time. :-)
<gartxot> gtn04, No, I have EFI partition in both machines
<gartxot> I need them for Ubuntu boot
<Elagost> Do you have any other windows machines? The microsoft tool to make a bootable USB works very well.
<gartxot> No
<gartxot> I dont :\
<gartxot> But last week I did a bootable USB for a friend and it worked (Win 10 + GPL app collection).
<gartxot> I don't know what happens :(
<Elagost> hm. I've never created a windows usb on Linux, always the other way around.
<Elagost> tried unetbootin?
<lotuspsychje> Elagost: woeusb
<Elagost> etcher might work as well. http://etcher.io
<reepicheep_> #mailman
<gartxot> I dont understand.
<gartxot> I used woeusb unetbootin and dd
<gartxot> Nothing works
<gartxot> Hi again
<gartxot> gtn04, I changed my big laptop from UEFI to Legacy and USB works
<gartxot> So is something related to the USB...
<gartxot> I don't know what I am doing wrong
<EriC^^> did someone highlight me?
<DevilsDulcimer> anyone know why i cant set the topic of a channel i created? when i try to reregister the channel, it says it is owned by me.
<ducasse> DevilsDulcimer: that's offtopic here, try #freenode
<DevilsDulcimer> ok
<rebab> How can I install Nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<gartxot> I cant make a UEFI USB boot
<gartxot> Help?
<gartxot> I read in a page:
<gartxot> In my test, the Windows 10 USB created with WoeUSB can boot in both legacy and UEFI mode on my old computer. On my new computer, it can boot in legacy mode but failed in UEFI mode. I don’t know the exact reason, but it’s probably because of bug in this software.
<OerHeks> gartxot, sure you can, the iso is hybrid, for bios and uefi
<gartxot> Just what happens to me.
<OerHeks> ehh woeusb is for windows, i don't care about that
<gartxot> OerHeks, I have Ubuntu GNU Linux installed in 2 machines: Acer VN7 and GPD Pocket, no more OS. But I would like to have GPD Pocket with dual boot Ubuntu Mate and Win 10.
<gartxot> I cant boot Win 10 USB.
<OerHeks> sorry, i do not support windows, try ##windows
<gartxot> I would like Win 10 only because Autodesk Maya works (native software for Linux) in Ubuntu 16.04 in the big one, but not in Ubuntu 18.10 (Mate for GPD Pocket is that version and works perfect) so I would like Win 10 only for Autodesk Maya.
<gartxot> OerHeks, Neither me, but I would like to launch Maya wherever I want... XD
<gartxot> OerHeks, I can here:
<gartxot> Linux NG-VN7-GNULinux 4.15.0-45-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 18:03:48 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gartxot> :-)
<gartxot> But I cant in the GPD Pocket maybe because Ubuntu version, maybe because hardware (intel integrated and not nvidia) or maybe both.
<BurningPrincess> Is there any GROME packages left   behind after uninstalling GROME?
<BurningPrincess> I probly spelled that wrong and I think I iuninstalled gnome or gnome-desktop or soemthing like that (it was a while agao)
<hylian> BurningPrincess: intentionally, or accidentally?
<BurningPrincess> By choice (to install LXDE)
<hylian> BurningPrincess: ahh, to make the system much lighter... so did you want your own verion of lubuntu, or did you have lubuntu, install gnome, and then decide against it?
<arooni_team_b> is there anyway to make ubuntu start on a particular virtual space on startup?
<arooni_team_b> i have 9 virtual desktops and would like to use 5 for startup
<hylian> arooni_team_b: I would think the first question would be, what desktop environment are you using?
<arooni_team_b> hylian: ubuntu 18.04 running gnome-shell
<BurningPrincess> hylian:  I had Unbuntu with GROME, but I wanted to lighten up the system (next time I am using lunbunu)
<BurningPrincess> I am used to a LXDE desktop
<arooni_team_b> BurningPrincess: don't blame you;  gnome-shell to me is pretty buggy
<BurningPrincess> I used to use Triqesel Mini but it did not install right so I went to Unbuntu
<hylian> arooni_team_b: hmm, interesting. i have gnome as well.. maybe i am misunderstanding this.. are you trying to boot to tty 5, or to virtual desktop 5?
<arooni_team_b> hylian: to virtual desktop 5
<hylian> gnome is actually rock solid. but it's a resource hog... so there is that.
<gyozo> hey
<gyozo> testing
<arooni_team_b> hylian: things are noticeably better after bringing my old lenovo t420 laptops ram up to 12gb (already had a ssd)
<BurningPrincess> What could be done to speed boot times?
<hylian> BurningPrincess: The biggest help I have had was in buying a ssd drive. I bought a 250 gb ssd for 35 dollars on amazon, and it made a world of difference.
 * BurningPrincess nods
<hylian> arooni_team_b: wow man, i don't see an option for that... and to be honest I cant think of a reason anyone would want that.. or why they would want ten of them. I have two, and that's always more than enough... i guess the answer is you need a bigger ubuntu geek than me. :)
<BurningPrincess> Is lbuntu any faster to boot?
<arooni_team_b> i might reduce to 4
<arooni_team_b> hylian: do you know how to reduce the number of virtual desktops?
<hylian> BurningPrincess: I would say so. Lubuntu and my more favored option, peppermint os are both quite fast at boot. (as fast as hardware will allow ina a full distro, anyways.0
<BurningPrincess> Thanks
<BurningPrincess> Next time I get a computer I will try Lunubutu
<hylian> arooni_team_b: you are using gnome you said? gnome 3 always gives you one more workspace than you are using, so if you are using 2, you will have access to three of them, and so on. if you have three, and stop using the second one, you will be back down to two..
<arooni_team_b> hylian: i think i'll just run this ridiculously complicated command at startup
<arooni_team_b> while read i; do wmctrl -i -t 2 -r "$i"  ; done  < <(wmctrl -l | awk -v var=$(xdotool get_desktop) '{if ($2 == var) print $0;}' | cut -d' '  -f1)
<arooni_team_b> apparently moves everything to window 5
<arooni_team_b> errr virtual desktop 5
<BurningPrincess> I should of installed lubunu
<arooni_team_b> rather that 2 should be a 4.  have no idea why it isnt 5; but it seems to work so i'm happy
<hylian> arooni_team_b: well thats good. :)
<BurningPrincess> I got my desktops down to 2 0 but I fotgot how
<BurningPrincess> *2
<arooni_team_b> hylian: probably gnome-tweaks
<hylian> arooni_team_b: that probably would work... your gnome and mine apparently behave quite differently. I am using the default "looks like unity" gnome that comes with ubuntu.
<arooni_team_b> hylian: i think i am too; unless i did something wrong lol;  just have a few gnome extensiosn that i like
<boqsc_> test
<boqsc_> Hello, anyone hear/see me.
<BurningPrincess> I sqee you boqsc_
<boqsc_> Great thing. I'm kind new to IRC. Was checking Debian Channel, and for some reasons nobody saw what I was typing.
<boqsc_> This exact message I've got there: "#debian :Cannot send to nick/channel"
<elias_a> boqsc_: Now that you are here, go ahead and ask your support question. :)
<hylian> boqsc_: i see ya man
<hylian> arooni_team_b: that's half the fun, messing with stuff. :)
<BurningPrincess> boqsc_: mayve the channel was set so unregistered users can;'t talk or maybe you was +q
<BurningPrincess> Sorry to be offtopic
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> some channels require that
<boqsc_> Since this Ubuntu channel is kind of active and full of old-comers, I might ask: What software Ubuntu contains, I need clear structured in depth overview and cannot find anywhere.
<boqsc_> People keep saying there is no such thing, since Ubuntu is too complex and quickly evolves.
<OerHeks> oh, people say that?
<OerHeks> check out softwarecenter then
<BurningPrincess> dpkg --list on 1404 seems to allow listling all installed packages (not sure if it works for later ones)
<boqsc_> Software center does not list Gnome, systemd or any deeper architectural structure.
<boqsc_> I'm kind interested in getting an overview of what Ubuntu is, and interact with it.
<BurningPrincess> I can't really help sorry
<boqsc_> Listing thousands of small packages are overwhelming and unstructured way.
<OerHeks> if you need to know such info, i am sure you have knowledge enough to find it
<boqsc_> No problem, since I'm with this issue for a year now, just asking around if someone know if anyone has any distribution analysis tool.
<OerHeks> install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter, or use dpkg in TTY
<mati> hi, does anyone have some experience with Ranger? I'm trying to make it show vim previews for .xpm files like for any other file but don't really know how to do this. I guess I have to edit rifle.conf file but I have no idea what to change
<boqsc_> I do not need to install synaptic package manager, I already have it. The problem with it, it is almost impossible to see the relationships between them.
<tgm4883> boqsc_: what's your end goal?
<boqsc_> My end goal might be having a complete understanding of distributions, not only Ubuntu.
<boqsc_> I've checked Gentoo, Arch linux documentations
<ducasse> boqsc_: that's going to take a good while, and effort
<OerHeks> distrowatch is your help, i guess
<tgm4883> IMHO, that's not really an answerable question as it's pretty vague
<boqsc_> Yep and it already takes 1 year, but I have this passion to understand and maybe even program analysis cross distribution tool, if it does not exist yet.
<tgm4883> boqsc_: I mean, are you talking about packages and dependencies? Or do you want to know how services work? This is all really vague
<tgm4883> also, pretty off topic for this channel. This would be better in #ubuntu-discuss
<sentiment> hello. How can I set an env var for my profile when I login?
<sentiment> and I am not talking about login shell. Just the regular desktop shell.
<sentiment> specifically I need to set an env var for firefox
<nacc> sentiment: 'desktop shell' isn't a thing.
<nacc> sentiment: do you mean in all bash environments? add it to .bashrc
<lordcirth> sentiment, You could edit Firefox's .desktop file? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_entries#Modify_environment_variables
<sentiment> didn't work in bashrc
<nacc> sentiment: then you asked the wrong question :) firefox doesn't launch from a shell
<nacc> sentiment: probably you want what lordcirth said
<sentiment> yeah I read about that, but I don't know where .desktop file for firefox is located
<tgm4883> sentiment: did you try ~/.profile ?
<sentiment> yes didn't work
<nacc> sentiment: what are you trying to set and why?
<sentiment> it works with env var=val firefox though
<lordcirth> $ locate firefox.desktop
<sentiment> but that is a one time run
<sentiment> MOZ_WEBRENDER=1
<tgm4883> sentiment: when you say it didn't work. You added it, logged out and back in and then  queried for the variable?
<sentiment> tgm4883: yes
<sentiment> Now I will try the desktop file
<nacc> sentiment: if you still have that configuration, try running `login` in a shell and see if it's present.
<sentiment> is that a system wide file?
<sentiment> nacc: I tried to see if it was persisted using env | grep MOZ_WEBRENDER
<sentiment> and it was't listed.
<sentiment> btb
<sentiment> brb
<arooni_team_b> will startup applications allow me to run any aribtrary command at startup?  i.e. mv ~/Documents/foo ~/Desktop for example ?
<Captain_Haddock> arooni_team_b: You can get it to call scripts, yes.
<Captain_Haddock> or call the scripts from your bash profile.
<sentiment> Just wanted to let you know that I succeeded only after setting the var in ~/.pam_environment
<sentiment> what a freakin hassle though
<sentiment> just to set a damn var, there are too many places to look for
<tchakatak> arooni_team_b: You could also use cron to do it periodicaly.
<sentiment> jeez
<sentiment> another thing
<sentiment> tracker consumes too much cpu after I login
<Gula4555857> Hello, what would happen if I delete all the packages on Ubuntu? I mean is Ubuntu made out of packages?
<sentiment> is it a bug?
<lordcirth> Gula4555857, you wouldn't have a working OS
<ikanobori> Gula4555857: Things wouldn't work pretty much, some of the things required are in packages.
<lordcirth> Your kernel is a package, as is coreutils, etc
<Gula4555857> But there would be still some things left even if every single package is theoretically removed.
<tchakatak> Gula4555857: well.. yes but no.
<sentiment> so what are all these freakin env files for?
<Gula4555857> Linux kernel is not a package, I'm pretty sure.
<lordcirth> Gula4555857, there would be some mostly-empty directories with a few leftover files.
<sentiment> why the redundency?
<tchakatak> Theoritically, if you remove evey package from a linux os, you will not have any os, as linux is packages.
<hggdh> Gula4555857: you would have a, for all that matters, empty disk. No Linux, no utilities, no way of working
<lordcirth> sentiment, setting env in those different files does slightly different things.
<sentiment> .basrc, .profile .pam_environment /etc/environment /etc/.profile
<sentiment> some of them I understand though
<sentiment> some are for system wide vars
<lordcirth> Gula4555857, 'apt list linux-generic' - that's a kernel package
<tchakatak> you can also add .xinitrc etc..
<Gula4555857> So even kernel would be gone completely?
<hggdh> yes
<lordcirth> In reality, apt would probably stop halfway through after removing itself :P
<nacc> Gula4555857: why are you asking?
<hggdh> Gula4555857: you would be left with user data, some package configuration/history, and that's it
<Gula4555857> That's my way of quickly understanding the basics.
<Gula4555857> :O
<hggdh> Gula4555857: although it is probable that there would be a few packages left, since the removal would probably terminate in error
<nacc> Gula4555857: what basic does this help you understand?
<hggdh> nacc: none I can see, but ah well
<Gula4555857> That Linux distribution is a software package suite.
<hggdh> nacc: and... welcome sir
<nacc> hggdh: thanks :)
<nacc> Gula4555857: Ubuntu != Linux
<Gula4555857> And package manager is the most powerful software.
<hggdh> Gula4555857: *Ubuntu* is distributed in packages. As is Fedora, SuSE, and others
<nacc> Gula4555857: powerful in some senses, but really not, in others. It does one thing (which it generally does well)
<lordcirth> One can build a working Linux system without a package manager. It just sucks.
<lordcirth> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ goes over this process.
<Gula4555857> Building a Linux system, means combining packages manually?
<hggdh> anyway, good distraction, and all that; but we should go back to topic
<johnnyfive> Howdy, so I asked this in #ubuntu-mirrors but they are pretty silent. I have a weird issue with the ubuntu mirrors. I maintain a local repo using debmirror. However, sometimes, the upstream repositories/indexes reference packages that aren't immediately available to download, which creates a broken repo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mkv2rWPVWh/
<johnnyfive> Can anyone explain why debmirror would receive a 404 when initially trying to download a package, but have it available at a later date?
<tgm4883> Gula4555857: linux distributions are a combination of different pieces of software. You can get this software as source and compile it, or you can use pre-compiled packages. Most linux distributions use pre-compiled packages. In any case, further discussion of this topic should be in #ubuntu-discuss as it's not a support question
<hggdh> johnnyfive: perhaps because the repositories themselves are being updated
<nthdev1> Probably didn't sync yet
<johnnyfive> hggdh, so this is known/acceptable behavior?
<nacc> johnnyfive: what others say, i don't think it's atomic in that sense, but i'm not sure
<tgm4883> That sounds like a broken sync issue
<hggdh> johnnyfive: it is *expected* behaviour, given packages and indexes are held in f=different files
<johnnyfive> I'm using the official ubuntu mirror as my source
<tgm4883> it's been a long time since I had a ubuntu mirror though
<lordcirth> Doesn't the mirror guide recommend a 2-step sync to mitigate this?
<tgm4883> hggdh: if that's expected behavior, someone should fix it
<tgm4883> lordcirth: IIRC you are correct
<johnnyfive> It does? I must have missed that section.
<Gula4555857> Oh, sorry, I though this is a general chat channel. Thanks everyone.
<hggdh> tgm4883: not possible. There will always be a time window where the files are not all in a consistent/coherent state (since the files are still being copied in)
<tgm4883> hggdh: false
<hggdh> ok
<tgm4883> hggdh: you download the packages, then when you're done. You update the release file
<johnnyfive> lordcirth, do you know which mirror guide you're referencing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror doesn't mention any 2 step update process.
<tgm4883> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/Scripts
<lordcirth> Yeah, that
<plongshot> Hi, I'm wondering what the "git --exec-path" should be on an ubuntu 16.04 system?  I know ubuntu has some of it's own version of programs and own ways of making them work sometimes.
<tgm4883> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors it's required you use a two step sync to be an official mirror, but in practice I'm unsure how often that is enforced
<lordcirth> plongshot, I don't think you should need to change that
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: Also, I'd say it would be good to see your logs of this to ensure it's the same package version that wasn't available and then was. I'd say it's more likely that you had a old cached packages file that was trying to download a file that didn't exist. And between the time it said it was unavailable and the time it worked the packages file updated in the background
<tgm4883> (or you ran apt update)
<texla> My desktop w/Ubuntu 18.04.1 freezes after boot..last thing downloaded was an upgrade..do I need to reinstall o/s
<johnnyfive> tgm4883, roger, the paste I have is from debmirror, not from apt, which shows the 404 and then 200
<lordcirth> texla, what is it doing when it freezes?
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: can you pastebin the log?
<texla> lordcirth, I cannot open any program only ctl+alt=f2
<nevada1> Would you say it's necessary to install third-party software during the Ubuntu installation inside VirtualBox?
<genii> maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nevada1> I mean it's just a tick box.
<lordcirth> texla, do you get a login screen? Anything in syslog or dmesg?
<OerHeks> if you see vbox guest additions as part of the install, yes
<nevada1> Don't think so. For that I can just insert the Guest Additions CD from VirtualBox after I'm done with updates.
<texla> lordcirth, After boot I have desktop and all icons but cannot open terminal to test dmesg or anything else
<tgm4883> texla: did the update finish properly?
<nevada1> Then again, it says "third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware and additional formats" Why would you need those in a virtual machine?
<lordcirth> texla, but you said you could get a terminal with ctrl-alt-f2?
<lordcirth> nevada1, there's also some media codecs
<plongshot> lordcirth: I agree but wanted to verify since I'm tryinto to set up dvcs in my code editor ( it's being a pain about it )
<nevada1> Guess I'll just install them then.
<texla> lordcirth, Can get f2 but do not know what to type in it
<nevada1> Shouldn't hurt.
<lordcirth> texla, log in, and 'tail /var/log/syslog'
<texla> lordcirth, Cannot open f2 and f1 shows logo and red dots
<lordcirth> texla, ok. Reboot, and edit the grub kernel line, removing 'quiet splash'. See if you get useful messages.
<dar123> hey guyz i am trying to get a static ip on trusty eth1
<dar123> i cannot get the ip assigned on the interface, i added address, mask and gateway to /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> dar123, are you still using network manager?
<dar123> nope
<BluesKaj> ok add this line, even tho it's dhcp itwill still use your set IP.. iface enp2s0 inet dhcp, insert your ethernet name in place of enp2s0
<BluesKaj> also you probly need to install ifupdown
<BluesKaj> and comment out renderer in netplan
<nacc> BluesKaj: ... on trusty?
<dar123> i do not have netplan
<BluesKaj> oh sorry, nope judtadd the line above then
<nacc> dar123: maybe pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<BluesKaj> just
<demetris> hello
<demetris> i am having an issue with grub
<demetris> every now and then after cold boot i end up in initramfs> prompt
<demetris> and help?
<demetris> all this after i upgraded to 18.04.2 or/and after a grub update
<demetris> not sure the exact cause
<leftyfb> demetris: I would run some disk checks and look at dmesg to see if you have possible issues with your drive/filesystem
<demetris> its a brand new ssd disk
<demetris> also i have no issue to boot into win 10 through dual booting
<leftyfb> brand new != 100% functional
<CodeMouse92> Agreed. I've received brand new, already half-dead drives before
<demetris> ow my audio looks disabled
<demetris> how i can re enable it
<demetris> is in off state
<eater9> Hi, I notice today that my laptop is a little slow, so I checked top and there are 5 "telnet" processes running. How can I figure out what's running these?
<nacc> eater9: pstree ?
<eater9> pstree, neat. says they're direct children of systemd
<qwebirc22905> hello
<memphis10> anyone here have time for some 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts questions
<genii> !ask | memphis10
<ubottu> memphis10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> shoot
<pragmaticenigma> bang
<ioria> memphis10, what's the problem ?
<memphis10> when I run do-release-upgrade.. it checks packages from xenial.. then gives a list of things it is going to remove like apache2 but it doesn't look like it is going to install them again..
<ioria> why do you think that ?
<memphis10> well.. before that
<memphis10> what's up with No candidate ver:  linux-image-4.4.0-65-generic
<ioria> you still have old kernels installed
<memphis10> autoremove doesn't remove anything.. so do I need to get rid of those first ?
<ioria> clearly, thatose pkgs cannot be upgraded
<ioria> *those
<memphis10> No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-140-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-28-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-34-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-36-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic No candidate ver:  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic No 
<karoshii> Any tips on how to fix this without root? https://dpaste.de/mYg4
<ioria> you need to remove by hand , but it's not an issue
<karoshii> is that the right path for lsof on ubuntu? not having much joy with google
<ioria> memphis10,  what i'am wondering is why you still have those kernels
<memphis10> this server has been running for a few years..
<memphis10> so I pushed "d" for details..
<memphis10> Remove: apache2 libapache2-mod-php7.0 libmagickcore-6.q16-2   libmagickwand-6.q16-2 libperl5.22 lxc-common perl-modules-5.22   php-imagick php7.1-curl python-certbot-apache
<memphis10> Remove (was auto installed) apache2-bin certbot gir1.2-mutter-3.0   gir1.2-spice-client-glib-2.0 gir1.2-spice-client-gtk-3.0   gnome-themes-standard-data libapache2-mod-php7.1 libcurl3   libdouble-conversion1v5 libgjs0e libmagickcore-6.q16-2-extra   libmutter0g libnss3-nssdb libobrender32 libobt2 libsane   pulseaudio-module-x11 python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat python3-certbot   python3-certbot-apache python3-zope.component python3-zope.ho
<memphis10> but under Install: it doesn't show apache2
<ioria> memphis10,  the only problem (so far) it's the space taken by those kernels; btw,   paste apt-cache policy apache2
<memphis10> so the do-release-upgrade already changed my sources.list
<memphis10> apache2:   Installed: 2.4.38-2+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+6.3   Candidate: 2.4.38-2+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+6.3   Version table:  *** 2.4.38-2+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+6.3 100         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      2.4.29-1ubuntu4.5 500         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 Packages      2.4.29-1ubuntu4.4 500         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security/main amd64 Packages    
<nacc> memphis10: you were using a ppa
<ioria> memphis10,  ah
<nacc> memphis10: as php7.1 wasn't available on xenial anyways
<ioria> memphis10,  should be disabled that ppa
<memphis10> ahh ok..
<ioria> memphis10,  when you are up and running , if you want enable again that ppa and reinstall
<memphis10> that is coming from my nextcloud install
<memphis10> or maybe webmin
<BurningPrincess> So, is there any GROME related packages that I can uninstall after removing GROME?
<ioria> memphis10,  no webmin, please
<OerHeks> stop joking Grome, it is Gnome
<memphis10> yeah.. I have it so other people can add and remove users from my ldap
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is easy, removing one is interesting.
<BurningPrincess> OerHeks:  its just a spelling mistake
<ioria> !webmin | memphis10
<ubottu> memphis10: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<memphis10> oh fun
<nacc> BurningPrincess: that you keep making, so it's not a mistake anymore
<BurningPrincess> Sorry
<memphis10> is there any decent replacement for that type of management
<nacc> BurningPrincess: if you removed the metapackage, have you run `sudo apt-get autoremove` ?
<hggdh> BurningPrincess: but, to answer: it is not easy to fully remove everything Gnome (or KDE, or ...) if you stop using the DE
<BurningPrincess> Thank you for being helpfu;
<memphis10> so maybe going to 18.04 isn't what I want to do.. what I really want is to get to samba 4.7.1 to deal with some xattr bugs with my osx/win shares
<BurningPrincess> nacc:  I ran it right now - I removed it a long time ago so the uneeded packages are removed
<BurningPrincess> hggdh: I probly have fiels and bits left over
<hggdh> BurningPrincess: most  certainly
<nacc> memphis10: the upstream version isn't the correct way to approach getting a bugfix (or verifying a bugfix is present). Backprts of bugfixes are done all the time, and the upstream version is not bumped.
<nacc> memphis10: when you say 'xattr' bugs, are they bugs in samba ? have you filed them in ubuntu?
<BurningPrincess> hggdh: I kinda wish I used --purge now
<Anthaas> I'm trying to create a .service file for self-hosted YouTrack. When I run systemctl enable youtrack.service the system doesn't create a symlink for the service.
<ioria> memphis10,  cockpit
<hggdh> ^ +1
<ioria> memphis10,  and samba 4.7.1   is unknown to me (on ubu at least)
<nacc> ioria: memphis10: 18.04 has 4.7.6, so maybe they meant at least
<nacc> in which case it presumably is a specific bugfix
<ioria> nacc, ok
<nacc> ioria: but your point is also good, in that picking 4.7.1 is not a great idea, as it's a downrev stable release
<ioria> i see
<memphis10> nacc: my problem is that a few days ago I turned on vfs fruits and streams_xattr etc.. now I have a few files that windows 10 cannot open.. it says they are not longer there..
<nacc> memphis10: so turn them back off? :)
<nacc> memphis10: and you know 4.7.1 has some fix in samba for this issue?
<memphis10> https://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2017-November/211933.html
<memphis10> based on that
<Anthaas> I'm trying to create a .service file for self-hosted YouTrack. When I run systemctl enable youtrack.service the system doesn't create a symlink for the service.
<Anthaas> Its like the created .service file isn't discovered by systemctl, even after running systemctl daemon-reloa
<Anthaas> d
<Anthaas> Following these instructions: https://www.jetbrains.com/help/youtrack/standalone/Install-YouTrack-JAR-as-Service-Linux.html
<OerHeks> did you perform systemctl daemon-reload like that manual says?
<Anthaas> Yes - I've resolved it by dropping the .service file directly into /lib/systemd/system
<blackflow> Anthaas: no, don't put it there, put it under /etc/systemd/system/
<_ramok> I'm running a Ubuntu 18.04.1  . I would like to change my DNS from systemd-resolved to dnsmasq . I thought a simple apt-get install dnsmasq would be the solution to be able to dig google.com after stopping systemd-resolved, but it doesn't work
<_ramok> i've a file in: /etc/dnsmasq.d/consul.conf   with the content https://pastebin.com/JdjeDK7b
<_ramok> the logs do also show that 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are registered as DNS https://pastebin.com/YvyhMtas
<_ramok> dig google.com  ; <<>> DiG 9.11.3-1ubuntu1.5-Ubuntu <<>> google.com ;; global options: +cmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<_ramok> I've added the server section also in /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<Randolf> How can I do a live copy of my Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS system to a new hard drive that I have plugged in externally?
<Randolf> I've tried to make sense of CloneZilla, but it's just not working for me.
<nacc> Randolf: you mean from within the live system, copy the disk contents to an external drive? why would you do that?
<Randolf> CloneZilla wants an image repository, but it doesn't seem to provide disk-to-disk copy options.
<OerHeks> Randolf, you *can* copy all partitions, after that you chould boot with live iso, chroot and set the UUID of the copied partitions right in Fstab
<Randolf> nacc: Because I need to get everything moved over onto a newer hard drive.
<blackflow> _ramok: what's listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nacc> Randolf: use dd?
<nacc> Randolf: note that it doesn't necessarily mean your new hard drive will be bootable
<Randolf> OerHeks: In NetBSD, I could set up a frozen snapshot image and copy that using dd.
<nacc> as per what OerHeks said
<OerHeks> i think he encountered that the copy does not boot
<OerHeks> UUID changes, those are uniwque
<Randolf> I haven't been able to copy the live system.  Sorry, I'm still sort of new to Ubuntu and Linux.
<OerHeks> and do not do this live, but from a live iso
<nacc> Randolf: what do you mean by "live" system? do you mean the "try ubuntu" thing? or do you mean from a running system?
<Randolf> From a running system.
<nacc> Randolf: you want what OerHeks just said, boot from the live ISO or any live image and then dd it
<Randolf> Booting from an ISO is fine with me, but the newer hard drive is a bit smaller.
<nacc> Randolf: then you don't want to dd it
<Randolf> Yeah.
<nacc> Randolf: that's a new requirement :)
<Randolf> :)
<OerHeks> clonezilla can encounter that, AFAIK
<nacc> clonezilla can do it, yeah
<Randolf> Well, I'm finding CloneZilla to be very confusing, and I'm unable to figure out how to select partitions to copy and whatnot using it.  I've got it booting from USB no problem.
<_ramok> blackflow: /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf    and the content is: nameserver 127.0.0.53 options edns0
<nacc> _ramok: did you only install dnsmasq? did you change your ocnfiguration?
<OerHeks> If you are sure all the data from the image could fit the smaller disk, i.e. it won't be written to the wrong disk space, you can check the option "-icds".
<nacc> _ramok: i dont' think dnsmasq takes over just because you install it
<OerHeks> https://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/doc/11_lite_server/advanced/09-advanced-param.php
<Randolf> Oh yeah, the disk space isn't a problem because the newer and slightly smaller drive won't reduce the free disk space by very much, and there will still be plenty of free disk space left over.
<_ramok> nacc: i did some configuration, yes. mainly adding the server section in /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<_ramok> and added a file to /etc/dnsmasq.d/consul.conf
<OerHeks> Randolf, oke, have fun
<nacc> _ramok: system configuration, not dnsmasq configuration
<nacc> _ramok: your system is still using systemd-resolve
<_ramok> nacc: you mean by disabling the service?
<Randolf> OerHeks: I'm not having fun.
<OerHeks> i hoped you would, with our confirmation
<_ramok> nacc: okay, I did run: systemctl disable systemd-resolved
<_ramok> dig google.com doesn't resolve and times out, but dig @localhost google.com does resolve
<Randolf> Can dd operate on the partition level?  Or is it only disk-based?
<nacc> _ramok: disable doesn't stop it
<_ramok> nacc: it's also stopped
<nacc> _ramok: ok, did you start dnsmasq?
<Randolf> I'm thinking perhaps copying the small partitions and then rsync the main partition with all my data.
<_ramok> dnsmasq is running and systemd-resolved is stopped and disabled
<_ramok> nacc: ^
<nacc> _ramok: and did you verify /etc/resolv.conf is pointing at the right thing?
<Randolf> Or perhaps I'm misunderstanding how this is supposed to work.
<_ramok> nacc: at what does /etc/resolv.conf need to point? to /etc/dnsmasq.conf ?
<nacc> _ramok: no, definitely not
<nacc> _ramok: resolv.conf is a DNS config file, dnsmasq.conf is the dnsmasq configurationf ile
<_ramok> nacc:  currently it's pointing to: /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf  and contentwise it has: nameserver 127.0.0.53 options edns0
<nacc> _ramok: yes, do you see the problem?
<_ramok> it's pointing to systemds configuration nacc
<Randolf> Are there reasonable alternatives to CloneZilla?
<nacc> _ramok: yes. are you on desktop or server?
<_ramok> nacc:  i'm not clear where it should point to. I could unlink it and write a static one, but that's probably not recommended
<_ramok> nacc: server
<Randolf> When I search online all I find are tools for Windows, even when I include Linux in the search terms.
<leftyfb> Randolf: what's wrong with clonezilla?
<BrianBlaze> Randolf, I believe acronis works with linux partitions
<Randolf> leftyfb: I can't figure out how to get it to work for me.
<BrianBlaze> if u want something more windows like but cloneilla is good too
<leftyfb> Randolf: That doesn't sound like a good reason to find an alternative to one of the most popular cloning suites for linux
<Randolf> leftyfb: Its options are confusing, with stuff like "local-disk-local-something-something" and when I try to use the options I can't find a list of disks to choose from.
<leftyfb> Randolf: there's loads of documentation on it
<OerHeks> i just pointed to 'smaller'..
<Randolf> leftyfb: My Ubuntu installation has two partitions -- /dev/sda1: EFI System (512M) -- /dev/sda2: Linux LVM
<leftyfb> Randolf: there's loads of documentation on it
<en1gma> acronis works fine with linux partitions. the big deal is if its mbr or gpt
<en1gma> but it will still work with both
<_ramok> nacc: any idea?
<OerHeks> EFI .. i would not copy that partition.
<Randolf> Hmm, Acronis isn't free and open source software though.
<Randolf> OerHeks: Isn't that needed for booting the OS though?
<BrianBlaze> nah most cloning software like that isn't
<en1gma> i own tih and disk director
<nacc> _ramok: if you're using dnsmasq, then i think you just want to point your resolv.conf at dnsmasq, no?
<_ramok> nacc: i don't understand what you're writing.
<Randolf> Oh, HP put the EFI partition there?  I'm just reading that it's OS-independent.
<nacc> _ramok: dnsmasq is a local resolver, listening on localhost
<nacc> _ramok: so modify your resolv.conf to query it, not using a symlink to the systemd-resolv configuration
<_ramok> nacc: so you're saying I should unlink the symlink to the systemd resolv.conf?
<_ramok> and edit it statically?
<nacc> _ramok: why are you switcing from systemd-resolve to dnsmasq?
<_ramok> nacc: i'm using hashicorps consul (service discovery) in combination with docker containers. with systemd-resolved it's too much fiddle
<Randolf> OerHeks: That link you supplied has a list of advanced options, but that wasn't presented to me in CloneZilla.
<_ramok> and it's recommended to use dnsmasq
<nacc> _ramok: you can chain systemd-resolve to dnsmasq and it's a lot less fiddling
<_ramok> nacc:  how to do that?
<nacc> _ramok: did you do much research about this beforehand?
<Randolf> I'm also not working with a disk image, but just want to copy disk-to-disk.
<Randolf> Well, partition-to-partition.
<_ramok> i would prefer having dnsmasq and systemd-resolved chained
<nacc> _ramok: just do some quick searching, i think you'll find plenty of guides
<_ramok> i'm on it... after 30 seconds nothing useful found :)
<nacc> https://github.com/hashicorp/consul/issues/4155
<nacc> _ramok: i feel like you didn't search very hard
<nacc> _ramok: literally from the project you are trying to use.
<nacc> :)
<_ramok> nacc:  that links to this page in the end: https://www.consul.io/docs/guides/forwarding.html
<_ramok> nacc: my problem is that dnsmasq and systemd-resolved are running on port 53 . i have no clue how to chain both. if i start to run both one or the other is complaining that the port 53 is already in use
<_ramok> nacc: ^
<Randolf> Oh, I think I see my problem with CloneZilla -- on the home page of the web site, under the "Limitations" heading it reads "The destination partition must be equal or larger than the source one."
<Randolf> Damn.
<nacc> _ramok: uh, there's no mention of that url in the github issue
<nacc> _ramok: did you read the entire issue?
<_ramok> nacc: slap me. i assumed it's another issue. let me read this one
<nacc> _ramok: also, my cursory google search that led me to that issue was "switch systemd-resolve to dnsmasq" and it was the 5th result
<n0n3m> _ramok: set dnsmasq conf: bind-interfaces listen-address=127.0.0.1
<n0n3m> _ramok: no-hosts no-resolv then restart
<n0n3m> _ramok: systemd-resolved listen on interface 127.0.0.53
<_ramok> let me try this out n0n3m
<_ramok> nacc: i'll read the issue right after
<n0n3m> @all: I installed 18.04 on a NUC, and I've a strange behavior on pseudo terminals... I just can't login: I type my login and as soon as I type the return key, the return key is repeated until the terminal reset itself! Any hint ?
<_ramok> n0n3m: it seems like it works
<_ramok> at least netstat -tulpn |grep 53 shows me dnsmasq and systemdresolved
<_ramok> great!
<n0n3m> _ramok: you don't really need the no-hosts no-resolv, keep them only if you want dnsmasq to read those
<_ramok> yes
<_ramok> thank you very much nacc  and n0n3m
<n0n3m> yw
<nacc> _ramok: nice, yw
<mhcerri> n0n3m, I think that might be a known issue that its fix should be release next week: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<mhcerri> n0n3m, do you know what kernel version are you runnning?
<n0n3m> mhcerri: 4.15.0-45-generic
<mhcerri> n0n3m, do you have ssh access to it?
<n0n3m> mhcerri: I'm reading the launchpad, it seems related
<n0n3m> mhcerri: yep
<mhcerri> n0n3m, can you downgrade the kernel to 4.15.0-43-generic or updade it to the version in proposed in the meantime?
<n0n3m> mhcerri: I'm on Gnome
<u0_a68> exit
<n0n3m> mhcerri: yes I'll try
<n0n3m> mhcerri: I downgraded to a previous kernel and that fixed it
<n0n3m> mhcerri: thx !
<mhcerri> n0n3m, nice!
<plongshot> I have a program that's misbehaving and I have no idea where to look for an answer. I have been googling a bit and haven't found any information that fits my predicament.  Can anyone assist?
<plongshot> emmet isn't working in my vs code version 1.31.0   I've been poking around trying to figure out what's going on but have been unsuccessful so far.  Has anyone experienced this before?
<leftyfb> n0n3m: maybe try the hwe kernel (4.18)
<mhcerri> gpiccoli, ^ do you know if that is already fixed in linux-hwe?
<pi0> were does ubuntu keep it's wifi settings
<pi0> i configured a wifi connection but wanted to see how it did it manually
<n0n3m> leftyfb: yep, i'll give it a try, since my nuc is quite new, I don't know if the bug or the patch is in that version however...
<leftyfb> pi0: what version of ubuntu?
<LtHummus> is there a way to manage the machines i have active with livepatch? or a way to disable them? or am i just limited to 3 activations without paying money?
<pi0> 18.10
<leftyfb> pi0: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<pi0> thank you
<pi0> would the same be on rpi?
<pi0> stretch
<leftyfb> pi0: That is not ubuntu
<pi0> does ubuntu run on pi
<jeremyb> pi0:  could be /etc/network somewhere
<leftyfb> pi0: yes
<leftyfb> jeremyb: that is incorrect. At least for running Pixel
<pi0> nice! is the distro on the ubuntu website?
<leftyfb> pi0: I don't understand why you're not asking these question in #raspberrypi since you've been asking other questions there for over an hour
<leftyfb> pi0: go through the pi website
<pi0> well my wifi settings are in ubuntu
<gpiccoli> hi mhcerri, it is fixed in the latest 4.18 series
<pi0> but now i am considering putting ubuntu on my pi
<pi0> too
<leftyfb> pi0: I would wait
<pi0> oh
<pi0> just keep stretch
<leftyfb> pi0: They will be releasing Ubuntu Mate 18.04 for the pi shortly
<leftyfb> right now it's still at 16.04
<jeremyb> pi0: If you use Network Manager to set up connections, they are in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, but there are other ways
<leftyfb> jeremyb: Raspbian doesn't use networkmanager
<jeremyb> raspian would be off topic
<Bashing-om> pi0: A work in progress: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/02/26/ubuntu-mate-18-04-2-is-coming-to-the-raspberry-pi-3/#3ce6e42d1ac5 .
<leftyfb> jeremyb: ya think?
<pi0> very nice
<pi0> phase2-auth=mschapv2
<pi0> does this mean no cert
<leftyfb> pi0: on what context? Is this on ubuntu or raspbian?
<OerHeks> on stretch, i guess
<pi0> well that setting was on ubuntu
<pi0> but i need to setup it up on stretch
<pi0> peap with no cert
<leftyfb> pi0: are you running a GUI on stretch?
<pi0> nope just console
<pi0> trying to learn
<pi0> but on my laptop i am
<pi0> 18.10
<pi0> with gnome
<pi0> i think i said it wrong, should be eap
<pi0> no cert
<jeremyb> pi0: Have you done a search on how to do that in Linux, eap no cert
<leftyfb> jeremyb: I don't think you understand the context
<pi0> i did but i do not know how to convert all of my ubuntu 18.10 settings
<pi0> into a raspberry pi interfaces or wpa_supplicant.conf
<leftyfb> pi0: please seek support from #rapberrypi
<pi0> yikes, like "night and day" those 2 are very different
<pi0> will do for that matter, but on ubuntu, why can't i ssh to raspberrypi.local withing having to find avahi
<pi0> setting and interface name
<leftyfb> pi0: I would not try to use the bare configs from Ubuntu and put them into bare configs in Raspbian. You should just focus on getting a simple wpa_supplicant.conf going on raspbian with just an ssid and psk and see if it works and troubleshoot further in #raspberrypi
<leftyfb> pi0: without avahi, you would need to be running a local DNS server and using ONLY that dns server in your router/dhcp configs
<pi0> leftyfb: thank you, i will do that
<gislaved> how to see why a preseed install doesn't start the real install and hangs on it's purple screen after loading stuff ?
<leftyfb> gislaved: ALT+F1
<gislaved> leftyfb doesn't show me much network-preseed selected, random crng init done and then it stops
<leftyfb> try ALT+F4
<gislaved> I'm on the consoled
<gislaved> *consoles
<sebsebseb> hi
<Tyrandis> whats up everyone
<caine> hello
<caine> anyone there?
<Bashing-om> !ask | caine
<ubottu> caine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<caine> oh i thought this was a chat channel
<plutes> is arpspoof under a different package name? done a sudo apt search arpspoof and couldn't see anything. Except dsniff ?
<xamithan> dsniff IS the package
<plutes> xamithan, cheers I thought it was
<sullvian> hi
<sullvian> Does anyone know the easiest way to run transmission when starting in ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2019-03-01
<OerHeks> sullvian, add it to startup applications?
<sullvian> I have a ubuntu desktop, and I do not have that option OerHeks
<sullvian> sorry lubuntu
<sullvian> I try to add in crontab but it does not start
<OerHeks> for lubuntu that would be something like ~/.config/autostart
<sullvian> [OerHeks] that directory does not exist, or I do not see it in the root
<OerHeks> lxqt-config-session, or in your menu ? https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html
<sullvian> thanks, I added transmission-gtk to the autostart, but it does not boot, what can it be due to?
<sullvian> thanks if it works, it takes a while to boot, so why use vmware
<murthy> youtube-dl not working with youtube
<tomreyn> !bug | murthy
<ubottu> murthy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> use full path for the starter,  /usr/bin/transmission-gtk -m
<murthy> I will file a bug, If you confirm
<sullvian> in that tab can I also add and applications? OerHeks
<sullvian> in that tab can I also add javascript scripts and applications?
<tomreyn> murthy: you haven'Ät even told us which ubuntu release you're running, how would anyone confirm?
<sullvian> sh , js
<murthy> tomreyn: 18.10
<murthy> tomreyn: youtube-dl version "2018.09.10"
<OerHeks> sullvian, you just did add an application
<tomreyn> murthy: i don't have 18.10, but will test on 18.04 and a 19.04 preview
<murthy> tomreyn: what is the command to run a snap?
<tomreyn> murthy: i run into errors on 18.04, not on 19.04
<murthy> tomreyn: whats the youtube-dl version on 18.04?
<tomreyn> !info youtube-dl bionic
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2018.03.14-1 (bionic), package size 909 kB, installed size 5147 kB
<OerHeks> not snap: youtube-dl version 2018.03.14
<tomreyn> murthy: snap install PACKAGE  # And then you just run the binary it provides, often names the same as the package.
<murthy> tomreyn: thats not working
<murthy> tomreyn: package name is youtube-dl-snap
<tomreyn> murthy: see /snap/bin for commands the snaps provide
<murthy> ok
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/youtube-dl is the latest, https://snapcraft.io/youtube-dl-snap is old
<murthy> ok let me try that
<OerHeks> snapcraft.io get clogged with versions
<murthy> tomreyn: OerHeks snap works fine with youtube
<murthy> youtube-dl snap package version is 2019.02.18
<murthy> !info youtube-dl disco
<tomreyn> murthy: i'm not surprised, since it also works with 19.04, which has 2019.01.17-1
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2019.01.17-1 (disco), package size 952 kB, installed size 5443 kB
<tomreyn> murthy: here's what i get to see on 18.04.2 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZFPhnZGQkk/
<murthy> tomreyn: oh it works on 19.04
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> murthy: i run into errors on 18.04, not on 19.04
<murthy> Then I guess since its an upgrade and not a bug fix, it wont be accepted for 18.10?
<murthy> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> murthy: if it'sbroken in 18.10, then it can be fixed in 18.10.
<murthy> tomreyn: ok I will file a bug
<tomreyn> but as ubottu told you, "In component universe"
<tomreyn> so it's DIY
<murthy> tomreyn: do you package?
<tomreyn> either identify and backport the patch, or request an !sru
<tomreyn> no, not really
<murthy> tomreyn: 19.04 will be mid apr?
<tomreyn> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<tomreyn> if you can't fix it yourself, it's also fine to just report it (after you verified that it has not yet been reported)
<murthy> ok
<murthy> tomreyn: can I just update this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/1529647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529647 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Always backport newer versions" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> murthy: i'm not sure whether an "always backport newer versions" process exists. so i don't know whether this bug report makes much sense in its current form.
<murthy> tomreyn: The following bug is a duplicate of the above one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/1704368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529647 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1704368 [SRU] Always backport newer versions" [High,Confirmed]
<murthy> so If I file a new one, I guess that too will be a duplicate?
<OerHeks> sudo youtube-dl -U # youtube-dl: error: youtube-dl's self-update mechanism is disabled on Debian.
<Talen> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 on raid 1 boot and I seem to be going in circles.  I created 512m system uefi partition on both in the beginning, then free space for rest, setup raid 1 on both, set free space to ext4 and /, and go to "install ubuntu" next step and it keeps putting me into partitioner
<tomreyn> murthy: i cannot predict how the maintainer or bug trager will handle your reports.
<tomreyn> Talen: which installation method / installer are you using?
<Talen> I downloaded the alternative installer
<Talen> the default one wouldn't allow boot off raid 1
<tomreyn> alternative server installer, 18.04.2 amd64?
<Talen> yes
<tomreyn> Talen: when you say "I created 512m system uefi partition on both in the beginning", does this mean you created 512 MB sized partitions directly on the first and second system disk? which file system /usage and mount points did you assign?
<tomreyn> if you put those efi system partitions on RAID-1, you're doing it wrong.
<tomreyn> they need to be read-/writable by the firmware.
<Talen> Yes, then selected "Use as" efi system (that's what the tutorial said)
<tomreyn> the one and only tutorial?
<Talen> I tried just setting them raid reserved as well and setup raid 1
<Talen> I tried like 6
<Talen> lol
<Talen> they were all different
<Talen> I've set 512MB as raid reserved then set it to /boot, and system partition uefi
<tomreyn> ESP must be a partition on the first disk the firmware gets to see.
<Talen> I chose first and beginning
<Talen> Should I set them as raid reserved then setup raid 1 on it?  There are a few tutorials and all do it differently
<tomreyn> you can have another partition of the same size, and same file system type, on another disk, but you should only have a single ESP. and there can be no other software based disk structures, such as software RAID, encryption, LVM or similar below the ESP.
<tomreyn> bug 1817066 discusses some of this
<ubottu> bug 1817066 in subiquity "support ESP on raid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817066
<tomreyn> /boot can be on raid-1, that'S okay, just not the ESP
<Talen> so 512m on each disk set to "raid member" then make it raid 1 and /boot?
<Talen> then other partition raid 1 for /?
<Talen> I believe I tried that and it kept taking me back to partitioner when trying to go past it
<tomreyn> Talen: i think i explained before, but i can repeat and put it into context: You need an ESP for UEFI booting. It (does not have but) should be the first parition on the first system disk, which has to have a GPT partition table. There can be no other file system or block device structures in between, since the firmware will not understand these, but it has to find, and read from, and sometimes also write to, the ESP.
<tomreyn> Talen: the ESP is a FAT32 file system, it should have a size somewhere between 250 MB (may not work with all firmwares) and 512 MB (most compatble).
<Squarism> is there some other techique to switching apps than bring up app-switcher and cycle/navigate through the available apps?
<tomreyn> Talen: whether or not you have a /boot partition seperate from the rest of the installation, and whether or not it's on a RAID-1, does not matter
<Squarism> i mean could i assign hotkeys to certain window? Can i search for apps? Can I label windows and search for labels?
<CodeMouse92> Squarism: I always use Alt-Tab myself
<CodeMouse92> There are configurable keyboard shortcuts for workplace switching, too, so you can switch between entire sets of windows with a keypress
<Talen> This is what I have right now https://i.imgur.com/rifPiYT.png but I can't go to install as it keeps sending me back to partition
<CodeMouse92> Squarism: If you're using Ubuntu 18.04 (or later), bring up the Keyboard settings. That will list all the existing shortcuts, and you can see and modify them there.
<CodeMouse92> Specifically scroll down the list of shortcuts to the "Windows" section at the end for all the window-switching shortcuts
<Squarism> I found them.
<CodeMouse92> Cheers!
<CodeMouse92> Oops! Actually, the Navigation section is what you want. It's about halfway down.
<CodeMouse92> Fact is, I haven't used the activity view to switch between windows YET. :P
<tomreyn> Talen: undo RAID1 device #0, change partition #1 on SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) to ESP. this will only work if you previously manually created a GPT partition table on this storage.
<tomreyn> Talen: sorry, part of what i wrote is wrong, you don't have to use a GPT partition table, msdos will also work.
<Talen> I wiped all the partitions in the ubuntu partitioner, not sure what it uses I assume GPT?
<Talen> was doing all partitioning through the alternative installer
<annihilator> how do i disable the touchscreen keyboard'
<annihilator> ubuntu 18
<Talen> seems I'm better off just doing zfs mirror for boot since this is just as much as a hassle, I'll be using zfs for the other disks anyway
<tomreyn> Talen: debian-installer (which you are using) defaults to MBR / "msdos" partition tables. IIRC there are situations where it will switch to GPT itself, but i don't recall what triggers it. probably it's either whether you booted in UEFI mode or whether the promary disk is larger than 2 TB.
<Squarism> Would you agree linux desktop isnt innovating much?
<tomreyn> !ot | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Talen> I have 2 256G SSD and 15 4TB
<Squarism> ops
<Talen> i'm trying to raid 1 the ssd, and leave the 4tb for zfs
<tomreyn> Talen: here's what i would do: reboot the installer you have there, bring up grub menu, select advanced installation. set up keyboard, switch to tty2, use parted (may need to install the locally available udeb) to create a GPT partition on both ssds. switch back to tty1, continue installation, do manaul partitioning. create 512 MB ESP/EFI partition on first ssd. create 512 MB  FAT-32 partition on second ssd. create partition covering the rest of
<tomreyn> available space on both ssd's, type raid-2, create a raid-1 across both components. create / on top of RAID-1 array (or add LVM in between, if needed).
<tomreyn> Talen: and once your installation is done and the system boots fine, you do the zfs on the other disks (but read up on zfs licensing vs linux licensing issues if you haven't).
<royal_screwup21> anyone know how to turn up/down brightness in ubuntu 17.10? I (foolishly) upgraded from 16.04 to said version, now this key isn't working. I tried changing grub setting as suggested in one SO answer, but that didn't work. I tried configuring GNOME brightness extension but that didn't work either.
<tomreyn> !17.10 | royal_screwup21
<ubottu> royal_screwup21: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<aurolac> just tried to run 0ad from a snap
<aurolac> got this error, 0ad
<aurolac> execv failed: No such file or directory
<aurolac> any ideas?
<tomreyn> aurolac: talk to the package maintainer
<aurolac> so its not a snap issue?
<calher> Does Ubuntu 16.04's file manager know how to mount LVM volumes?
<reepicheep_> vel
<tomreyn> aurolac: If something a snap provides doesn'T work, it's either a bug in the snap or in the snap daemon/tooling or in the snap infrastructure. Until the first is ruled out, don't bother considering the other options.
<tomreyn> aurolac: note there are two separate 0 A.D. snaps available, one of which provides multiple channels.
<tomreyn> calher: LVM logical volumes can't be mounted themselves, only if they contain a supported file system. this said, i *think* (not actually sure) nautilus (the default gnome + unity file manager) can handle those via udisks and / or gvfs in 16.04.6
<calher> tomreyn: The partition with the LVM is an XFS file system.
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: do you understand the security impact of running an operating system (supposedly on a network) which has reached its end of life half a year ago?
<tomreyn> calher: hmm, so you tried and it didn't work?
<royal_screwup21> i didn't know until few seconds ago support for that version had ended
<calher> tomreyn: I asked here to see if it's worth rebooting into my Ubuntu live USB and trying it.
<calher> My system's messed up and I'm using someone else's computer to get to my disk.
<CodeMouse92> royal_screwup21: Definitely try 18.04 (LTS) or 18.10. I'll bet the brightness will be working there
<CodeMouse92> If not, come on back!
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: non !LTS releases generally have no more than 9 months of support. the channel topic here usually lists the supported releases. running "ubuntu-support-status" can also help getting a better understanding of the support status of a specific system.
<calher> OK, going downstairs to get my USB.
<tomreyn> calher: why not go for the latest LTS release instead, Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<calher> tomreyn: All our computers are stuck on 16.04 until we can migrate everything.  I use the 16.04 live USB for testing purposes.
<tomreyn> calher: i see. well, you got two years left (plus ESM, potentially). maybe the software you cannot migrate, yet, could also be installed as a snap, in a chroot, in a container or VM.
<tomreyn> calher: be sure to use the latest 16.04 live/installer iso for testing, released today.
<calher> Yeah, we're working on it.  It should be ready in a few months.
<calher> tomreyn: Link?
<tomreyn> https://releases.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> probably also somewhere on ubuntu.com
<calher> Thanks.
<tomreyn> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads has torrent links (only)
<tomreyn> ...and theyre not updated, yet
<royal_screwup21> is it a good idea to lock if you want to take a break for a short while and come back and open up instantly? I've been doing that, but I don't know for sure if the "wear and tear" from background has actually affected performance
<whoareU> i made a bootalbe usb of install image, i can us the iso in virtualbox, but i can't boot it from my pc , what matters
<tomreyn> whoareU: what happens when you try to boot it on your real computer?
<calher> Hm. The torrent seems a bit slow.
<tomreyn> calher: it's young.
<CodeMouse92> calher: P.S. If you're using Transmission, you didn't click the turtle button in the corner, did you? ;)
 * CodeMouse92 asks because he did that once
<calher> Ha, I did not.
<CodeMouse92> I'll start seeing 16.04.05, see if that helps (I've got good net)
<CodeMouse92> I usually seed all of Ubuntu's live images, but I haven't done this one yet
<calher> CodeMouse92: It's 16.04.6 now.
<CodeMouse92> Er, .6 yes
<whoareU> tomreyn: the pc prompt me type any key to boot from usb , i dit , the pc directly beging a new os which is a windows i had installed
<CodeMouse92> calher: You're x64, yes?
<calher> Correct.
<CodeMouse92> kk, I'll get that seeding in a mo
<tomreyn> whoareU: i do not understand "the pc directly beging a new os which is a windows i had installed"
<whoareU> windows os has been installed ,i plan building two os ,
<tomreyn> whoareU: are you saying the ubuntu installation stick installed windows?
<whoareU> right
<tomreyn> i have my doubts on this
<OerHeks> when this is windows 10 and a recent pc with UEFI, you might want to check the manual
<whoareU> by the way , the pc is 32-bit , and both windows and linux os are 32-bit
<CodeMouse92> calher: Now seeing. Hope that helps you out!
<CodeMouse92> *seeding
<tomreyn> whoareU: maybe you also need https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<whoareU> thanks
 * calher jumps into the pool with CodeMouse92 
<whoareU> tomreyn: my bootable usb made by dd command, there is another question, how to verify it
<calher> I use Fedora Media Writer to write ISOs now.
<paus> hi
<calher> How long will it take for me to get any download speed?
<paus> no
<calher> Hi paus ! :D
<paus> hi calher
<paus> hello
<r1c> hi all
<r1c> does anyone know if netplan only accepts wifi passwords in plaintext?
<calher> Yay!  I'm getting a little bit of down now!  2 kB/s...
<tomreyn> whoareU: 2nd link i posted
<CodeMouse92> calher: Curious (a) what client you're using, and (b) what's your net speed?
<calher> CodeMouse92: (a) Transmission, (b) IDK.  148 kB/s down now.
<CodeMouse92> calher: If you right click on the torrent in Transmission, click Properties, and go to Trackers, is torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 on there?
<Aleric> Hello. I believe to have discovered bug in getnameinfo(3). How/where would I report such a bug?
<calher> CodeMouse92: Yes.
<CodeMouse92> Okay, so you're on the right tracker, then. Hm, dunno.
<tomreyn> Aleric: first identify the package it belongs to, then run "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE" (replacing PACKAGE by the actual package name) to report the bug against your ubuntu release. alternatively, or additionally, read the very man pages' COLOPHON section to file a bug upstream.
<CodeMouse92> calher: You can test your net speed with http://speedtest.net/
<tomreyn> calher: i just downloaded using the same trackers with several MB/s, so i believe it has to do with your internet access.
<Aleric> tomreyn: The getnameinfo manpage says "Since glibc 2.22", so I suppose it belongs to package libc6?
<calher> tomreyn: It's speeding up now.
<calher> 168 kB/s now
<tomreyn> Aleric: you are jumping to conclusions. does this tell you which packages this man page beloings to?  dpkg -S getnameinfo
<tomreyn> *packagE
<Aleric> tomreyn: No, that just lists the package names of the man pages for that function. It is implemented in libc though...
<Aleric> >readelf -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 | grep getnameinfo
<Aleric>    931: 000000000013e360  1551 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT   13 getnameinfo@@GLIBC_2.2.5
<tomreyn> Aleric: "getnameinfo(3)", which you said you want to report a bug against, refers to the man page, section 3, of the "getnameinfo()" function. this man page is part of the "Linux Programmer's Manual", packaged as manpages-dev in Ubuntu, as indicated by "dpkg -S getnameinfo"
<tomreyn> Aleric: if you instead want to file a bug against the actual "getnameinfo()" function, this is part of linux.
<Aleric> It's common to refer to a function by it's man page (aka, type getnameinfo(3))... the bug is in the function, not the man page.
<tomreyn> so the linux kernel. "ubuntu-bug linux", upstream bug tracker is https://bugzilla.kernel.org
<Aleric> yeah no... it's not part of the linux kernel :p
<yvyz> I think I am sick of Nvidia and its failures. Took me 2 hours to fix apt after attempting to install nvidia-309 through Software and Updates. And it still didnt take until I had to loop -f install and update over and over again. What a f***ing joke.
<BenderRodriguez> yvyz:
<BenderRodriguez> don't blame invidia
<BenderRodriguez> blame the sad state of linux on desktop
<yvyz> True
<tomreyn> neither here
<yvyz> Im just, miffed. Ive never had an entire package manager dependency list break over video drivers before. Other things ofcourse, but FFS, something so basic and ubiquitus as wanting to SEE YOUR DESKTOP...
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> ^ yvyz
<yvyz> I love how the community continueally cares about all these great new technologies and building web apps, turns around and complains about video drivers and display, and only a FEW sit down and develop solutions.
<yvyz> Oh great, ubuntu core on an rpi.
<tomreyn> please stay on topic
<yvyz> But I cannot easily install one of the most basic of drivers
<calher> Ubuntu works fine on my ten year old ThinkPad.  Suspend/resume, everything's great.
<yvyz> Thats pretty on topic as its a common ubuntu/debian issue esp after the systemd change
<yvyz> But thanks for the input tomreyn
<tomreyn> yvyz: *this* channel is only for ubuntu support Q&A, not for sharing experiences or opinions. there are other channels.
<yvyz> I see you are the Zues of these lands.
<yvyz> Hey guys, anybody ever have problems installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> nor for polls
<guiverc> yvyz, this is not a chat or poll channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting/polling..
<yvyz> Well, it's interesting see: I keep getting package manager issues about dependencies when I try to install nvidia proprietary via software and drivers. Is there any relevant fix for this?
<yvyz> Is this something that is intended to be fixed upstream with debian? Or is Ubuntu-dev working on a fix? It seems pretty common.
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Bashing-om> yvyz: I too have no issues with nvidia drivers in 18.04. What is broke in your system ?
<yvyz> Well you see I have an 18.04 installation with an Nvidia 1050 Ti on board. When I run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall it seems to hang on "nvidia-309 depends on nvidia-309:i386" but if I try to install nvidia-309:i386 it says that it depends on nvidia-309. So i get a dependency loop and this breaks apt.
<yvyz> I should say I am running two video cards. One Quadro 2000 (nvidia-304) and a 1050 Ti (nvidia-309)
<yvyz> I first attempted to use the software and drivers app to switch to proprietary drivers but they would never green light, and would immediately re-highlight the neauveu driver.
<yvyz> But then I attempted to switch the 1050 Ti one at a time, and got it into install. When I rebooted I was met with the right light warning that my package manager wsa broken.
<yvyz> So I eventually had to go back into terminal and attempt to remove the nvidia software via apt. Which failed because of the aformention dependency loop.
<yvyz> Somehow I got things cleared up after using LC_MESSAGE=C and dpkg to remove all of the packages.
<yvyz> So my 1050 Ti is working, after hand install the nvidia drivers via apt after a apt upgrade. But I cannot get my Quaddro 2000 to use the nvidia-304 drivers for the life of me.
<lunatikos> hi ! i got problem with steam steamplay / proton... when i click PLAY on my games it shows "launching game...." then the window close directly and it does not lau,ch/open the game. any idea how i can fix the issue ? seems like something is missing.. got ubuntu 18.10 + nvidia-415 (ppa)
<yvyz> Which doesnt seem quite right. I cannot get the 304 drivers to take after reboot whether i install via command line or set the drivers via package and drivers
<yvyz> Any idea what could be happening?
<tomreyn> yvyz: i suggest you report a bug if ubuntu-drivers doesn't work as expected (search for existing bug reports first).
<tomreyn> also consider installing a 64-bit variant of ubuntu
<yvyz> Linux workstation 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 14:06:04 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> ah so it's just the packages then, maybe there are no 64-bit packages for those drivers.
<tomreyn> !steam | lunatikos
<ubottu> lunatikos: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lunatikos> ok thx
<lunatikos> it needs subscribe :(
<yvyz> ubuntu-drivers devices
<tomreyn> !info nvidia-309 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-309 does not exist in bionic
<philip_> GoogEveny
<tomreyn> yvyz: this package does not seem to exist in ubuntu 18.04
<yvyz> !info libnvidia-gl-390
<ubottu> libnvidia-gl-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA OpenGL/GLX/EGL/GLES GLVND libraries and Vulkan ICD. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 14531 kB, installed size 71827 kB
<yvyz> Apologies for the misname
<yvyz> So I ran: LC_MESSAGES=C dpkg-divert --list '*nvidia-340*' | sed -nre 's/^diversion of (.*) to .*/\1/p' | xargs -rd'\n' -n1 -- sudo dpkg-divert --remove
<yvyz> I should say I am workong on the quaddroo 2000 which is nividia 340
<yvyz> After running the above command I was able to autoremove and then upgrade.
<yvyz> Which fixed apt
<yvyz> But now I am unable to install the 340 drivers and have them take.
<tomreyn> yvyz: your initial report was about "When I run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall it seems to hang on "nvidia-309 depends on nvidia-309:i386" but if I try to install nvidia-309:i386 it says that it depends on nvidia-309. So i get a dependency loop and this breaks apt."
<tomreyn> now you're discussing different packages
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-drivers-340 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-drivers-340 does not exist in bionic
<yvyz> tomreyn: i said that i got 390 to work.
<yvyz> And that I am battling with 304 drivers
<yvyz> 21:21:40            yvyz | Which doesnt seem quite right. I cannot get the 304 drivers to take after reboot whether i install via command line or set the drivers via package and drivers
<yvyz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YzkRZDcMdV/ <- ubuntu-drivers devices
<yvyz> !info nvidia-340
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.107. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 28673 kB, installed size 139972 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<tonyt> you can always download what ever nvidia driver from nvidia and manually install it yourself.
<yvyz> I done just that. Which is what software and drivers does.
<yvyz> But I cannot get them to take
<tomreyn> yvyz: yes, you said so. i'm still trying to help you report a but about the issues you faced while doing so, or finding out whether there are such bug reports, with a possibly better workaround than those you applied.
<yvyz> Yes, I am using 3 screens. All three screens work right. Two (HDMI and DP) on the 1050 and one (VGA) on the 2000
<Bashing-om> yvyz: version 304 is end of life - 2017:http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases.
<yvyz> tomreyn: very possible. I am not trying to be a dick here.
<yvyz> I saw that as well. But I should still be able to load them ya?
<yvyz> Or maybe the latest kernels break them completely?
<yvyz> Which I guess would make sense
 * tomreyn bbl
<royal_screwup21> instead of hostname, I want to harcode another name:     PS1="${bold_blue}[$(hostname)${normal} \w${normal} ${bold_white}[$(git_prompt_info)]${normal}» " how do I do that?
<mouses> silly question - just want to get this right.  I have a user on my server that needs a script located in their home directory to start on boot, and run/work as that user of course (not root) so they can manage / kill it after boot if they want - server is on 18.04 -> what's my method to get this working?
<xamithan> make a .service file for it?
<yvyz> ^
<yvyz> In the exec command field just "setuid $userid$"
<yvyz> Then they will have full control over it and it will run on boot.
<yvyz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/676007/how-do-i-make-my-systemd-service-run-via-specific-user-and-start-on-boot
<yvyz> And I guess its a little out of standard but you can point the service to Exec /home/username/file
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> I need help with my backups
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/KhkVGyLz
<calher> JFox762: What do you need help with?
<calher> Looking.
<JFox762> calher: thanks
<qwebirc27864> evening all  just wondering if  anyone else is having issues  with ubuntu  repos ?   getting can not connect to  network  but  i am  on here chatting with you guys on the same computer  that is having the issue
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: what does: env | grep -i proxy
<yvyz> say?
<calher> JFox762: Hm, encryption stuff.  Don't know.
<qwebirc27864> if your asking me   zero output  nothing  just went back  to  prompt
<yvyz> Ok
<qwebirc27864> yvyz:  should it have  responded?
<JFox762> calher: darn :( thanks though
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: Sometimes there are proxy settings (http_proxy and https_proxy) that would prevent apt from reaching source urls.
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: run: sudo apt-get install *YOURPACKAGE* | nc termbin.com 9999
<yvyz> and paste the link it produces
<qwebirc27864> fresh install  :: for security repo 503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.152 80] :: for InRelease  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<qwebirc27864> https://termbin.com/0smd
<yvyz> Ugh, termbin breaks with multiline apt responses. Ok
<yvyz> Can you ping those ip's?
<qwebirc27864> i  get a  apache2  test page  for one  and  ubuntu security notices for the other
<tomreyn> calher: a web search brings up https://answers.launchpad.net/duplicity/+question/218882 where further steps are suggested
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: are you behind a school or work network?
<qwebirc27864> nope home
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: I mean the command: ping 91.189.88.152
<yvyz> If so, your sources.list might be pointing to dead repositories.
<qwebirc27864>  22 packets transmitted, 21 received, 4% packet loss,
<qwebirc27864> ctrl c  caused the 4%
<yvyz> When you run apt-get update, do some of the repos work and some others do not?
<qwebirc27864> they  all connect
<qwebirc27864> correct
<yvyz> What is the command you are running that gives you the errors?
<qwebirc27864>  ok  timing  was bad  there ping  the  ips  resolve to  a connection
<yvyz> Sweet
<JFox762> anyone else know ?
<JFox762> about how to fix this backup error?
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/KhkVGyLz
<tomreyn> JFox762: a web search brings up https://answers.launchpad.net/duplicity/+question/218882 where further steps are suggested
<qwebirc27864>  but  running  apt update  causes failures  apt-get and  synaptic aswell
<tomreyn> and sorry calher, this wasnt for you
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: can you paste the entire output of sudo apt-get update to -> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<JFox762> how do i run that program with maximum verbosity?
<qwebirc27864> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/tDGyrB4g6X/
<yvyz> JFox762: duplicity -v9
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: ping security.ubuntu.com
<yvyz> I am just making sure things are resolving first before we do other stuff.
<qwebirc27864> brb gotta help my kid    https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VBrMJZWcdy/
<qwebirc27864> and thank you
<qwebirc27864>  back  sorry  monsters under the bed
<cim209> qwebirc27864: lol
<JFox762> yvyz: how do i run that when using the gui backup?
<SudoBash> when doing updates through aptitude, apt, apt-get install, etc... why not wait until everything is done before generating kernel and init images instead of doing it after every time it installs something that requires a kernel change? for instance accumulate all the changes the need to be done to the kernel and init images and apply all at the same
<SudoBash>  time at the end of updates instead of throughout the entire process multiple times.................?????
<yvyz> JFox762: duplicity verify -v9 /path/to/backup/location /foldertobebackedup
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: 503 errors are generally due to proxy configurations on a host or network.
<qwebirc27864> SudoBash: most likely  so  if one fails  you know  which one it is  with a miniamal  amout  of back tracking
<SudoBash> Ahhh that can be taken care of with proper coding...
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: env | grep proxy :: does this show nothing
<qwebirc27864> yvyz: glitch@glitch-bad-wolf:~$ env | grep -i proxy  glitch@glitch-bad-wolf:~$
<SudoBash> when you finally apply the kernel / init images just log to stdout and stderr properly and shouldn't have a problem with iterating through an array of kernel / init changes
<qwebirc27864> yvyz:  just goes straight back ot the prompt
<tomreyn> SudoBash: please note this channel is really just for support Q&A. you could join #ubuntu-discuss to discuss ubuntu, or #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<SudoBash> oh lord the nazi's are still here
<qwebirc27864> yvyz: think  an install  from a failing usb key  could cause this issue
<tomreyn> i dno not appreciate this insult.
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: Open "Software and Updates" and select a different server in the "Download From: " drop down menu
<SudoBash> Hey, you're the ones ruining Linux so whatever..........
<yvyz> ^
<yvyz> lol
<yvyz> wow
<SudoBash> <- 16 programming languages
<lotuspsychje> SudoBash: stop that please
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: its possible, but highly improbable that your install is corrupted in just the right away to not allow apt to connect
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: you may try another sources server download location in Software & Updates. And if that does not work, look for a "proxy" file within /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<SudoBash> I mean I have to install a clone of Gnome 2 just to have a workable desktop now days....
<lotuspsychje> !ot | SudoBash
<ubottu> SudoBash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> yvyz: it could be qwebirc27864's ISP, too. this happened occasionally lately.
<yvyz> SudoBash: You may want to take kernel update method issues up with Linus directly. Not here.
<SudoBash> You had that in your queue ready didn't you?
<yvyz> tomreyn: I was thinking that, but he is able to reach all servers giving issues within apt through ping ip and ping name.name
<lotuspsychje> SudoBash: if you dont have an ubuntu question, please dont use this channel we have other channels for chitchat
<qwebirc27864> yvyz: no suitable download server was found....
<SudoBash> lotuspsychje: some people just come here to push your nazi buttons.....
<Deihmos> is there a way to get a list of all installed packages with size ?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | SudoBash seems not understand offtopic
<ubottu> SudoBash seems not understand offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Deihmos> sudo apt list --installed that gives me a list but i would like to know the size
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: Select "Other..." and select a different service location in the dialogue box.
<tomreyn> yvyz: icmp traffdic may be handled differently than tcp / http. and even if not so, who says those (theoretical, so far) ISP proxies don't just respond to ping as wlel?
<SudoBash> LoL what a nazi prat
<yvyz> Deihmos: sudo apt list --installed
<yvyz> tomreyn: highly plausible. but what ISP would trash their own network like that?
<philip_> how to install center of ubuntu?
<tomreyn> yvyz: several
<yvyz> !ops | SudoBash is causing serious issues
<ubottu> SudoBash is causing serious issues: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tomreyn> yvyz: i've suggested httpS mirrors in past situations, which worked around it.
<yvyz> tomreyn: That makes me sad lol.
<tomreyn> as well as changing isp
<yvyz> that is actually a good idea. well both of them.
<tomreyn> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/ubuntu_archivemirrors_https
<tomreyn> pretty terrible, and doesn't sort by country, but at least you get a list
<yvyz> tomreyn better than nothing. bravo on the seds and awks
<yvyz> or rather just sed's
<tomreyn> :)
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: out of curiosity what is your ISP?
<qwebirc27864> comcast
<JFox762_> hi
<JFox762_> So when I typed that command
<qwebirc27864> yvyz: comcast
<JFox762_> https://pastebin.com/PdhZFyPE
<yvyz> JFox762: apologies - duplicity verify -v9 file:///path/to/backup/file
<royal_screwup21> how long did it take to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04? It's taking me more more than 2 hours at ~ 100 mbps
<yvyz> JFox762_: or some variance of file:// /// or / ( i forget someimtes)
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: did you do-release-upgrade ?
<yvyz> or dist-upgrade?
<royal_screwup21> yeah I definitiely did one of those
<royal_screwup21> I think it was the latter
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: Following up on tomreyn's suggestion, you could: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yvyz> And put https:// in front of the security.ubuntu and see if it fixes the 503 for that one. And you will know what toi do for the rest
<royal_screwup21> if I ctrl + c and start all over again, will it resume where it left off, or will it start a fresh install?
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: Well the upgrade process can take up to 2 hours. Depending on a number of factors
<yvyz> I would NOT ctrl+c in the middle of a dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: i just tested those failing HTTP requests of yours through two separate comcast clients' proxy servers but didn't get any errors. so it could be that the issue is actually somewhere closer to your computers rather than affecting all of their customers.
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: this is just a note, please follow up with what yvyz just suggested.
<yvyz> BUt if you do, you could attempt to to do this via sudo update-manager so you get a continual review of the status
<qwebirc27864> no  dice
<JFox762_> yvyz: it says " CollectionsError: No backup chains found"
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: curl http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<qwebirc27864> tomreyn: thank you  for checking  and i was  waiting  for  responce  from  the computer
<royal_screwup21> if I lock my screen with ctrl + alt + l, will that halt the upgrade (or worse, kill) the upgrade?
<qwebirc27864> yvyz: curl  not  found
<yvyz> JFox762_: the file:// path must be an absolute path.
<JFox762_> ....
<JFox762_> absolute path?
<qwebirc27864> im  going to  go  get a new  usb  and  try  reinstalling
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: wget -O- http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/           is an alternative
<JFox762_> can you elaborate yvyz ?
<yvyz> JFox762_: you defined an incorrect path
<JFox762_> in the Backup directory? or the Directory to be backed up?
<yvyz> It needs to be /path/to/file/thefile
<yvyz> For file:///
<royal_screwup21> actually, I just scrolled up: I did a do-release-upgrade
<qwebirc27864> yvyz: tomreyn: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/XZjVwC6BFW/    still no dice
<yvyz> Is the same error with https:// ?
<tomreyn> security.ubuntu.com is not available via https
<yvyz> qwebirc27864: Do you have a firewall at your house, or just a  normal modem -> router -> machine setup?
<yvyz> ahh
<JFox762_> yvyz: does it need to be a .gpg file?
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: a "virus scanner" may also be getting in the way there
<JFox762_> like an individual one?
<JFox762_> I'm confused
<yvyz> He did say its a clean fresh install
<qwebirc27864>  regular set up
<JFox762_> duplicity verify -v9 file://media/jack/USB128/Backup/Backup1 /home/jack/
<JFox762_> is the command i used
<JFox762_> duplicity verify -v9 file://media/jack/USB128/Backup/ /home/jack/
<JFox762_> i also used that one
<JFox762_> my duplicity files (the .gpg files) are in the Backup folder
<qwebirc27864> im  going to  get out of your hair tonight  im  going to  go  for the nuclear option in the moring  and  buy a new usb stick
<JFox762_> on my 128gb USB
<yvyz> JFox762_: ls -al /media/jack/USB128/Backup | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc27864> and try again
<qwebirc27864> thank you  for trying  and  best of luck
<JFox762_> https://pastebin.com/G8KdYePi
<JFox762_> there you go
<JFox762_> thats the output
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: come back tomorrow if you run into the same issues, and sum things up again shortly here.
<royal_screwup21> It's at "Unpacking linux-headers-4.15.0-45 (4.15.0-45.48) ..." -- any idea how much longer this upgrade is going to take?
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: good luck!
<qwebirc27864> ill at least come back  to let you know  what  has happened
<JFox762_> https://termbin.com/6llk
<JFox762_> oops
<yvyz> JFox762_: does: duplicity list-current-files file:///path/to/backup/folder
<yvyz> list files?
<tomreyn> qwebirc27864: i think this can be worked around should you run into the same issues again then. but it'd take some more time.
<JFox762_> oh wait
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: how long have you been waiting?
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: at least 2.5 hours
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: oh, did your disk run full then?
<JFox762_> I have two backup folders
<JFox762_> Backup and Backup2
<JFox762_> i tried the command with both, and still get the same result
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: I don't think so, but is there a quick terminal command to check?
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: df -h
<tomreyn> inteus: hi there, got a minute? we just had a comcast user here who was unable to access this: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   - could you test whether you get to see a directory listing there?
<royal_screwup21> nope
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: df -h /
<JFox762_> yvyz:
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: nah I have lots of space
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: i'd say backup your files and do a fresh install.
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: the thing is, it isn't stuck...it's just taking a long time...
<inteus> tomreyn: yes, a directory listing loads
<tomreyn> inteus: thanks!
<royal_screwup21> looking at the logs I see stuff is definitely happening, but I'm curious if its expected to take as long
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: if it's unpacking linux-headers-4.15.0-45 for at least 2.5 hours then something is really wrong with your system. either the OS, which was unpatched for half a year, or the hardware.
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: also the entire upgrade should not take this long, unless you have a really slow download.
<royal_screwup21> it was unpacking those header a while back, now it's unpacking task warrior...
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: if you run "dmesg -w" on another terminal, does it keep adding new lines of output there?
<tomreyn> (you can canel this with ctrl-c)
<tomreyn> *cancel
<pi0> how do i connect ubuntu to my pi
<pi0> i am in settings bluetooth
<pi0> and says not setup
<darkpix> im trying to create a mount in /mnt/feral using sshfs. It works fine when i run just the command to mount  but when i create a mnt-feral.mount it fails
<JFox762_> yvyz: i created a new folder
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: nope, it didn't add any lines in the last ~ 30 seconds
<pi0> i get the little circle for a little bit
<royal_screwup21> still no lines
<darkpix> here is what im getting and the config im using https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y8dm2KBxTK/
<JFox762_> seems to be backing up right now as I speak
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: still no lines :( although the upgrade is showing new logs every few seconds....
<JFox762_> I deleted the old backup folder
<JFox762_> and the old backup files (which is fine by me)
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: if you like, you can post the full log online and i'll take a quick look:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/yabi9
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: is the expectation that the there should be new lines outputted through dmesg? It's the same as it was before, nothing's changed :(
<royal_screwup21> now it's setting up a bunch of stuff
<yvyz> I would say let it ride
<yvyz> lol
<royal_screwup21> this nc termbin.com 9999 thing is pretty cool
<yvyz> It makes things a LOT easier
<cim209> yvyz: indeed
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: no, i don't expect new output on the dmesg command. you can cancel it
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: the log you posted does not show any major issues.
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: but the upgrade is taking way too long. it may be advisable to reset the SSD and reinstall
<philip_> Goodnight
<darkpix> can anyone help?
<tomreyn> !details | darkpix
<ubottu> darkpix: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> darkpix: oh you asked before, sorry
<darkpix> yeah. and im on 18.04
<tomreyn> darkpix: have you considered using real network shares?
<darkpix> i have limited methods of connecting to the other box since i have no root access
<darkpix> on the other box
<tomreyn> darkpix: and whoever has root access there wouldn't set up an NFS or samba server there?
<royal_screwup21> now it's "removing obsolete obsolte connfile etc/xdg/QtProject/qtlogging.in"...this is taking exceptionally long
<darkpix> no, it is a Feralhosting box
<tomreyn> i don't know what a "Feralhosting box" is
<darkpix> tomreyn it a slot i rent shared server with others.
<darkpix> so the short answer is no i dont have root
<tomreyn> darkpix: well, my point is: sshfs is a crude hack. you should not use it for anything serious.
<darkpix> i tried nfs and they dont have it enabled. so sshfs was the best option i could find. all i need it for is to pull logs of it and dump a single text file on it from time to time
<SeanConnely> the terminal interface protocol through another person sand with the other main person can instead be the through gate through the other terminal
<darkpix> so no big file transferes or anthing
<royal_screwup21> should I ctrl + c? It's been ~3 minutes and it's still "Removing obsolete conffile /etc/xdg/QtProject/qtlogging.ini ..."
<SeanConnely> no it is done through terminal switch through another being of another person through terminal
<tomreyn> darkpix: oh okay, then it sounds like this could work ok, yes. i'm afraid i don't know how to debug the failing mount, though. sorry
<oosehedaiphequag> how deeply do you examine source code before compiling?
<SeanConnely> the other person can read the line through another eye in the terminal person of the other link
<royal_screwup21> when I do lsb_release -a it says I'm on ubuntu 18.04
<pi0> in ubuntu how can i sync to my pi
<tomreyn> darkpix: i guess i'd read up on the mount.sshfs (or whatever it is called) man page and increase log verbosity, and search the web for those outputs you get.
<pi0> i see it in my bluetooth scan
<pi0> but it does not connect
<pi0> i used this scipt https://github.com/DrRowland/RPi-Bluetooth-Console/blob/master/setup.sh
<yvyz> pi0: please be more specific
<SeanConnely> the output stream of the other stream can be a link between to people
<darkpix> tomryn . ok...im wondering if it because when using it by just typing the command i do get prompt to enter the password and accept using passkey the first  but in systemctl you cant get prompt ...i have looked up and added debug to the command
<SeanConnely> the output data can be switched in another person link through the ink
<pi0> yvyz: yes
<tomreyn> darkpix: wait, are you saying you need to authenticate by entering your password, haven't configured ssh keys?
<SeanConnely> the hack code is the terminal of the other person through insight blare
<pi0> i configured my pi to enable bt
<pi0> i scanned all devices on my ubuntu laptop
<yvyz> This is some interesting use of sshfs
<pi0> i clicked to sync but it did not
<pi0> yes the goal is ssh
<yvyz> pi0: you need to make the BT device available for pairing.
<tomreyn> darkpix: if this is so then yes, automating the mount wont work, as you just concluded correctly.
<yvyz> darkpix: what was your intention again?
<SeanConnely> the ssh is the other through the other through through another place in where they get through another
<darkpix> tomreyn no..no...i setup the private key. but you know how the first time you login with ssh and private key you get a prompt
<yvyz> ^ yes
<tomreyn> !who | SeanConnely
<ubottu> SeanConnely: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SeanConnely> the ssh is the gateway through another be in the place it can resolve
<tomreyn> SeanConnely: are you a bot?
<SeanConnely> noo i am not
<yvyz> Its called a tunnel, or ssh tunnel.
<tomreyn> SeanConnely: are you helping someone, or trying to get help?
<darkpix> yvyz need to mount a remote server so i can pull logs, on remote server i have no root access and there is no nfs
<yvyz> sshfs would be great for this as long as you have ssh access
<darkpix> yes i do
<yvyz> but I am wondering what your exact issue is, can you not mount?
<darkpix> if i run the command in terminal, it works...but not when i run it via systemctl
<yvyz> darkpix: just like with ssh, you would benefit from configuring a .ssh/connectionConfigFile for the particular server you want
<tomreyn> yvyz: here's what darkpix posted earlier: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y8dm2KBxTK/
<yvyz> darkpix: you can set the public key, ip, and user execution rules
<royal_screwup21> ok, I'm going to ctrl + c :(
<yvyz> systemctl is not run as user
<yvyz> and will not, unless specified in the service definition, run the service as your user
<pi0> hmm
<pi0> what can i do with this script
<yvyz> so it is probably not finding your /home/user/.ssh/ folder, and thus not using the correct key
<pi0> https://github.com/DrRowland/RPi-Bluetooth-Console/blob/master/setup.sh
<pi0> i dont know what to do
<darkpix> yvyz so your saying i should remove the uid and gid from mnt-feral.mount?
<royal_screwup21> lol first bug with 18.04
<yvyz> darkpix: in your users .ssh folder /home/username/.ssh, create a host entry for your remote host
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: if you cancelled the upgrade, you are not running ubuntu 18.04
<yvyz> And then you can set your service to sshfs hostname mountpoint
<royal_screwup21> tomreyn: I pressed enter and it brought me back to promprt
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: what did the line before that say?
<yvyz> darkpix: And verify that your .mount service is set to setuid/setguid yourusername
<darkpix> yvyz do you mind modifying my paste of the .mount so i can see what you mean?
<yvyz> If you are using systemd service defintions, you will set User= and Group=
<pi0> yvyz: shoot i dont even know what to do about this
<royal_screwup21> tomaw: before "removing obsolete..."? "Setting up libqt5core5a:amd64 (5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1) ..."
<yvyz> pi0: have you ever paired two bluetooth devices before?
<pi0> not yet
<yvyz> darkpix: Let me take a look, but you could do this with an easier config
<darkpix> yvyz initially i was following this example https://www.buggycoder.com/mount-remote-fs-sshfs-systemd/
<yvyz> darkpix: uname -a
<darkpix> ?
<yvyz> actually, what user do you want to run this under?>
<yvyz> Does /data/.ssh/feral exist?
<yvyz> Or is it in /home/username/.ssh/feral ?
<darkpix> it does exist
<yvyz> chmod 600 /data/.ssh/feral
<yvyz> and try it
<darkpix> if i run this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hPfHhb6BTC/ it works...let me give that a try
<yvyz> I just wonder if its either a key permission issue or you are not getting the prompt for first key use for some reason
<darkpix> it was already set to 600
<darkpix> and in known_host i already have the entry from the first key use
<yvyz> ls -al /data/.ssh/ -- who owns feral
<darkpix> -rw-------  1 plex plex 1675 Feb 21 00:35 feral
<yvyz> (rclone is far easier solution ;))
<darkpix> plex:x:1000:1000::/home/plex:/bin/bash
<yvyz> ok
<yvyz> You might want to add User=plex and Group=plex to your systemd .mount file
<yvyz> So the service executes as the user
<yvyz> So in [Service/Mount] add User=plex and Group=plex
<darkpix> ok..let me try
<pi0> yvyz: how do i see why a bt did not sync
<pi0> were are the logs
<yvyz> pi0: /var/log$ grep blue syslog.1|more
<yvyz> pi0: tail -f /var/log/syslog and attempt to pair and see what it says
<darkpix> yvyz no dice https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T6CMKVZqnD/
<yvyz> darkpix: if that doesnt work...
<yvyz> ok well
<yvyz> Lets put it this way, lets just define the service for you rlocal PC to run as root
<yvyz> And remove the uid and gid flags from the fstab entry you made
<royal_screwup21> Hi all. So I tried to update my 17.10 to 18.04...and things have gone horribly horribly wrong. I managed to get the do-release upgrade done, but now I can't seem to login. When I click on my username and enter passwords, it takes prompts me to login yet again. The password is alright; it's literally just cycling back, not giving me access.
<royal_screwup21> password*
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: 17.10 is end of life
<royal_screwup21> I know
<royal_screwup21> that's why I tried to upgrade
<mlalkaka> In the Ubuntu/Gnome settings, there's a Display Scale option. How do I get or set that value from the command line? None of the tools I've tried (gsettings and xdpyinfo) seem to be used on the "backend" of that setting
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: upgrading from eol releases can get you in trouble, also security issues
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: which desktop are you using?
<royal_screwup21> I'm on a dell laptop
<darkpix> yvyz i wanted to avoid editing the fstab directly by using systemd but if it isnt working i might have to go that route. right now i had it setup in a cronjob with the @reboot in front
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje: I'm going to try and go into recovery mode. Is there anything I can do from there to gain access?
<royal_screwup21> I'm looking at the recovery menu right now
<yvyz> darkpix: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Rsqc5xKrGh/
<royal_screwup21> there#s a few options- resume, cleanean, root, fsck, grub...
<yvyz> darkpix: this will create a systemd entry for you
<pi0> wow so much i did not understand
<darkpix> ah gotcha...trying...
<royal_screwup21> I'd love a pointer or two in the right direction :( I'm super screwed up this time
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: one more time - which desktop are you using?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: not sure what you mean :) I've tried to install ubuntu 18.04 on on Linux. It's on a dell laptop
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: is it the regular ubuntu desktop version?
<royal_screwup21> yu[p I followed the instructions on here https://itsfoss.com/use-unity-ubuntu-17-10/
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: *
<royal_screwup21> err
<royal_screwup21> sorry I'm on a different computer atm, it's not that link and I'm a bit flustered
<royal_screwup21> it was this one https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<ducasse> ok, let the machine boot fully, let me know when you're at the login screen
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: if you did not lose any data, save yourself the headache and just install 18.04
<lotuspsychje> +1
<royal_screwup21> ducasse:  I'm looking at the recovery menu. I see option like resume, clean, root, systems memory, grub fsck
<royal_screwup21> resume ->  resume normal boot, root -> drop to root shell prompt
<yvyz> darkpix: update?
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: resume
<yvyz> pi0: Can you please explain the exact thing you are trying to do? WHat are the devices you want to pair?
<darkpix> yvyz it seems to be running but nothing is showing up in mnt/feral just double checking...sec
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: cool...thing is, I tried resume a while back and it takes me to the login screen, but there's nothing in the login screen. It just asks me for my password, which I enter, and then it prompts me for my password again...and again
<pi0> how do i find out my bt mac address
<pi0> yvyz: i would like to pair my pi with ubuntu
<yvyz> pi0: what you ask does not make sense. You pair devices, not OS's and devices.
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: at the login screen, press ctrl+alt+f2
<pi0> can i pair my pi as a device
<pi0> then ssh into it
<yvyz> pi0: What are you trying to pair your pi to?
<yvyz> pi0: Pairing your pi to another computer?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: alrighty, pressed resume, will keep you informed
<darkpix> yvyz woot! its up! but will i be able to write to it since we removed the uid?
<yvyz> darkpix: as long as you have permissions, yep!
<yvyz> darkpix: and if its for what I think it is for, you should really check the sweet solution over at https://rclone.org/
<darkpix> i already have rclone on the machine
<darkpix> but its for logs
<yvyz> Cool
<darkpix> it so i can have access to the log files i use and add them to logarr
<yvyz> Lemme know if you can write to the mount point
<darkpix> going to try
<yvyz> darkpix: cool. yea you can use it for tons of things. rclone is also great for securing your backups and creating rsync style diff triggered syncing
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: pressing ctrl alt f2, but nothing's happening. f2 is also ,yeyboard shortcut to increase volume
<royal_screwup21> also my keyboard*
<darkpix> yvyz is it normal that it is slow to navigate?
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: what about ctrl+alt+f3?
<yvyz> darkpix: depends on your network connection to the remote host
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: nope :(
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: ctrl alt f4 did something; I see bash prompt against a black background
<yvyz> ^ good
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: ah, good. does it have a login prompt?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: yup I logged in
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: and that went fine?
<royal_screwup21> yup
<royal_screwup21> fwiw, it says "welcome to ubuntu 18.04.02" right at the top
<yvyz> darkpix: in your fstab entry, you could always try adding -o auto_cache: oauto_cache,reconnect,defer_permissions,noappledouble,nolocalcaches,no_readahead
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: run this - 'rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*'
<darkpix> ok..because it is locking up...i cant get to /mnt/feral now
<darkpix> just hangs
<yvyz> darkpix: and you could further set a more efficient encryption alg to like arcfour
<yvyz> darkpix: so with the other above additions, you could add Ciphers=arcfour
<yvyz> I believe my default it uses AES128-cbc
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: done, I see a blinking _
<royal_screwup21> ok I got a permission denied
<pi0> yvyz: is it possible what i am trying to do
<royal_screwup21> I guess I should do it with sudo?
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: just wait until it finishes and gives you a prompt again
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: rm: cannot remove .dbus: Permission denied
<yvyz> pi0: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36889
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: is there anything I should be googling? I'm not sure what the term is for this "login cycle"
<darkpix> yvyz i must go sleep, i will check back in tomorrow
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268988
<yvyz> darkpix: ok, gl.
<darkpix> thanks for the help
<pi0> thank you
<yvyz> darkpix: np
<yvyz> pi0: np
<pi0> yvyz: does this seem possible too? https://medium.com/@andrewlr/raspberry-pi-zero-w-setup-ab16f89d8120
<pi0> i noticed it right before you pasted the link
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: not really. do you get a prompt yet?
<yvyz> pi0: yes you could try that as well. You will want to think that your desktop machine is the master and your pi as the slave.
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: yup I got a prompt
<yvyz> pi0: so you are pairing the pi to your desktop, not the other way around
<royal_screwup21> that rm command was denied because:  "m: cannot remove .dbus: Permission denied "
<royal_screwup21> ducasse:
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: sudo command
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: run it again with sudo, should finish quickly
<royal_screwup21> ok I sudo'd it, finishe quick
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: now 'sudo systemctl restart gdm3'
<pi0> yvyz: oh shoot
<yvyz> ducasse: if that doesnt work, his gdm3 could have been corrupted and might need a reinstall/rebuild?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: done, it brough me to the login screen. Again some problem :( I entred password and it cycles back to login
<pi0> almost feel that i should get a arduino module
<pi0> to make it easier lol
<yvyz> pi0: as long as they both have BlueTooth transcievers they should be able to connect. But anything more outside of general ubuntu configurations you might want to check with the rpi channels
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: try the icon next to your username that lets you select desktop, what does it list?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: the icon is basically an empty square. Below that is "Not Listed?"
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: ok, ctrl+alt+f4 to return to the console
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: done
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: run 'sudo apt --install-recommends --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: i'm getting: commandline line option --reinstall is not understood in combination  other options
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: ok, remove --install-recommends
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: --reinstall is not understood in combidation with other options
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: did you mean something like this? sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: yes
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: sorry :)
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: no worries :) so I ran that, got dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run sudo dpk --configure -a
<royal_screwup21> Ill run that and then the install
<ducasse> yes, do that
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: it looks like your upgrade might have been interrupted
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: hmm maybe....it took more 2.5 hours though and now I'm seeing a lot of logs like "installing new version of config file in..."
<royal_screwup21> I'll let it finish and keep you informed
<ducasse> ok, i'll be here for a while yet
<royal_screwup21> It's been on "updating database of manual pages" for the last 20 seconds....
<Furai> Does anyone know here when 418 nvidia drivers will make it to the Graphics PPA?
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: it needs to finish this, though, if you want to try and avoid a reinstall
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: yup it's moved ahead and setting up other stuff...fingers crossed the resintall works
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: so I got a prompt : a new version of the configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed is currently modified
<royal_screwup21> what do you want to do about the modified configuration file grub?
<royal_screwup21> install the package maintainers version
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: keep local version
<royal_screwup21> keep the local version currently installed
<royal_screwup21> ok
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: hmm actually...just so you know I did modify that file sometime back in an attempt solve this
<royal_screwup21> I pretty compy pasted from an SO thread
<royal_screwup21> pretty much*
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: should not be relevant to this, we might look at it later if necessary
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: ah I remember why...it was cause the brightness key wasn't working on my keyboard (on ubunutu 17.04)
<royal_screwup21> anyway, keeping the local version
<royal_screwup21> hmmm so how does that dpkg configure command work? Does it resume where the process left off, or does it the process all over again?
<royal_screwup21> because I'm pretty sure I'm seeing "setting up <foo>" twice -- now, and once before
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: could have been just a similar package name
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: ok, so that finished, and I ran the reinstall, and now it's rebooting I think
<royal_screwup21> screen is blank, I think it turned off power
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: I turned it on. Should I got to Ubuntu or advanced options for Ubuntu?
<ducasse> just boot normally
<ducasse> so ubuntu
<royal_screwup21> cool okay#
<ducasse> at the login screen, click the icon again
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: yup, will do. For some reason it's gotten terribly slower, that ubuntu logo is still showing up...
<ducasse> you might still be missing packages, we'll look into that
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: previously I was able to get into ubuntu 17.04 by hitting adv options for ubunut -> recovery mode
<ducasse> you couldn't get in otherwise?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: nope, I couldn't get in I hit ubuntu. It was super strange. I was normally always able to get into ubuntu 16.04 by simply hitting ubuntu, until I inadvertently upgraded to 17.04
<royal_screwup21> if I*
<royal_screwup21> when that inadvertent upgrade happened, I went to adv options -> recovery mode and things somehow worked
<royal_screwup21> anyway, now it looks like it's frozen; that ubunut logo is still showing
<royal_screwup21> ubuntu*
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: i strongly suspect you really should backup your data and do a reinstall
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: if you're still here, try booting like you did before, bu going through recovery mode
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: ah yeah doing just that
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: ok there  was no login, the screen opened up
<royal_screwup21> home screen*
<royal_screwup21> I see the "what#s new in ubuntu " crap
<ducasse> open a terminal
<royal_screwup21> yup
<ducasse> 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<royal_screwup21> cool, it's running
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: yup its done
<ducasse> 'sudo apt install -f'
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: done, all good
<ducasse> ok, so it seems you're more or less up and running, but i wouldn't trust this install. i strongly suggest you consider a fresh install.
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: yup I think that would be for the best....but anyway, thanks for helping me out here! :)
<ducasse> np, hope you're ok now
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: so I'm finding that I can't quite decrease the brightness of my screen using the keyboard keys. Do you by any chance what I should be looking into? I saw some threads where they modified the grub file, not too sure what the right call is
<royal_screwup21> decrease or increase*
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: is it controlled by fn+function key?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: so it was previously f10 for decreasing, f11 for increasing
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: with fn key?
<royal_screwup21> ducasse: nope, nothing doing with the fn key
<ducasse> ok
<yvyz> If you dont want to reinstall, and things seem to work OK, you can sudo apt-get -f install, and sudo apt-get update back and forth until you know your dependencies are not broken
<ducasse> we've done that
<yvyz> ok
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: i don't know much about controlling screen brightness, other than there are several things it could be
<ducasse> it could be an acpi problem
<yvyz> is it a laptop?
<royal_screwup21> yup
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: you can try this - http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<yvyz> edit /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<yvyz> basically just add the acpi_backlight=vendor
<yvyz> run upgrade-grub and reboot
<yvyz> https://askubuntu.com/a/1038144 is the general fixes for this
<tomreyn> you may also want this bios upgrade (you're on BIOS 1.2.0 10/25/2017 currently): https://www.dell.com/support/home/de/de/debsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=rh9h5&oscode=wt64a&productcode=inspiron-15-7577-laptop
<royal_screwup21> cool will try that
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: ^
<tomreyn> and your system may have thermal issues. make sure it has enough space for air circulation to the sides.
<ninaccino> Hello, I would like to ask if there is a possibility to add to my Ubuntu partition. I am running a Dual Boot Windows 10 with Ubuntu 18.04.
<yvyz> ninaccino: You want to extend the size of your ubuntu partition?
<ninaccino> Yes, exactly.
<yvyz> ninaccino: Is your current hard disk completely full with partitions, or do you have free space?
<Euph0ria> ninaccino: Boot from a liveCD/USB and run Gparted.
<ninaccino> My current HD has free space
<yvyz> Do what Euph0ria said
<ninaccino> Alright, thank you !
<royal_screwup21> I changed my grub file to this http://termbin.com/lq6a but it still doesn't work as it used to before (with f10 and f11 for decreasing and increasing brightness)
<royal_screwup21> also ran update
<yvyz> royal_screwup21: can you adjust brightness via the gui?
<royal_screwup21> yvyz: there's no gui :( at least I don't see an option for brightness on the power settings
<yvyz> Hmmm, if you dont even see it in poer options...
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: try the bios update and the link i sent you
<baako> hi guys. I have been having issues with my 18.10 install. just freezes when logged in.
<baako> I have "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" "nvidia-driver-390 - distro non-free recommend"
<royal_screwup21> this is ridiculous...
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: what is?
<royal_screwup21> unable to increase/decrease brightness
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: did you update bios as adviced above?
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | royal_screwup21
<absence> i get a notification that there's a new bios update for my laptop, but when i click the update button, nothing happens, and after a while i get the same notification again
<ubottu> royal_screwup21: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<absence> is there a way to run the bios update from the command line? it doesn't seem to come from apt-get
<lotuspsychje> !info fwupdate | absence
<ubottu> absence: fwupdate (source: fwupdate): Tools to manage UEFI firmware updates. In component main, is optional. Version 10-3 (bionic), package size 38 kB, installed size 236 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf; arm64)
<absence> lotuspsychje: thanks, that lead me to fwupdmgr, which seems to be what ubuntu uses (fwupdate isn't installed)
<tomreyn> absence: package fwupd
<repunzel> Hi. I'm trying to share my desktop from a ubuntu desktop laptop to a windows 10 machine. All works well - except that in the Settings on the ubuntu side, under Sharing > Screen Sharing, only wireless connections are shown. I have a LAN which the ubuntu machine is connected to via ethernet, yet that connection does not appear. I have read others have had similar situations... Has this problem been resolved?
<ramsub07> Hi, I am trying to connect my bluetooth earphones to my laptop with 16.04. Although it connects, it fails to detect my earphones as the sound output. What could be going wrong ?
<royal_screwup21> FINALLY!!!!!!!
<royal_screwup21> thank you folks <3
<royal_screwup21> there's a slightly better chance I won't turn blind by the end of this month :)
<repunzel> This is a pic of the screen I'm talking about: https://linuxconfig.org/images/02-ubuntu-remote-desktop-18.04-bionic-beaver.png
<repunzel> note that on the pic ubuntu picked up the wired connection fine
<royal_screwup21> aaaaaand now my mouse froze
<royal_screwup21> beautiful
<ramsub07> Hi, I am trying to connect my bluetooth earphones to my laptop with 16.04. Although it connects, it fails to detect my earphones as the sound output. What could be going wrong ?
<nakamaki> ramsub07: did you install blueman?
<ramsub07> nakamaki: yes
<nakamaki> in blueman you can select audio profile -> hifi playback
<nakamaki> u gotta select a2dp sink
<ramsub07> nakamaki: where to see in blueman?
<nakamaki> rightclick the headset
<jeremyb> ramsub07: post URL for> pactl list short | grep blue | nc termbin.com 9999
<ramsub07> jeremyb: https://termbin.com/nvv2
<ledeni> ramsub07: did you install 'pavucontrol'
<ramsub07> nakamaki: i still cannot see that option. it only "pair, trust, disconnect.."
<ramsub07> ledeni: just installed, haven't had it before
<jeremyb> ramsub07: URL for> dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm' | nc termbin.com 9999
<ramsub07> jeremyb:
<ramsub07> https://termbin.com/spwc
<shibumi> Hey guys do you have any idea why Ubuntu is deleting created directories in /run/ just seconds after creation?
<shibumi> I know that /run is a tmpfs
<shibumi> But why get directories deleted just seconds after a mkdir?
<jeremyb> ramsub07: You should file a bug report
<ramsub07> jeremyb: i am trying to understand what is going wrong
<ramsub07> i can't find a missing package, yet this happens
<nakamaki> ramsub07: hci0: Hardware error 0x0a
<jeremyb> ramsub07: It is more than just a bluetooth sound issue
<nakamaki> is the device connected to another bluetooth device already?
<ramsub07> jeremyb: where do i file this report?
<jeremyb> ramsub07: start at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: to attach relevant logs maybe start from ubuntu-bug (from terminal)
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ledeni> ramsub07: once you plugin headphones run 'pavucontrol' in terminal and check --output devices -- port
<ramsub07> ledeni: mine is a bluetooth earphones
<ledeni> ramsub07: ok once you plugin earphones
<ramsub07> ledeni: how do i plugin? you mean after pairing?
<ledeni> ramsub07: yes
<omlet> Hello
<omlet> I installed a 18.04 server with automatic lvm partition of 240gio disk
<omlet> and now /dev/ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv is full
<lotuspsychje> come join in #ubuntu-server omlet
<ramsub07> ledeni: I can only see Built-in Audio Analog Stero and in that the port says Headphones(Unplugged)
<ninaccino> ramsub07: Is your Bluetooth adapter running?
<ramsub07> ninaccino: yes, i connected to my headphones from there
<ninaccino> ramsub07: Your Bluetooth headphones were paired? Or did you get a signal that showed that the pairing went succesful from the Headphones side?
<ramsub07> ninaccino: usually my earphones sends a voice message if pairing is successful. but it doesn't when i connect to my laptop, but from my laptop's bluetooth manager, i can see the earphones is paired with and have also added to trusted devices
<blb4393> hi
<ninaccino> ramsub07: It might be a very basic suggestion, but did you try to remove it as a trusted device, and re-pairing?
<blb4393> can a deb be recreated out of an installed package? I mean not manually
<ramsub07> ninaccino: yes, didn't work
<ninaccino> ramsub07: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset Have you tried following these steps?
<nakamaki> ramsub07: can you try unpairing it from all other machines as well?
<nakamaki> i think it might be a problem on the headphones
<nakamaki> like not enough open device slots
<ninaccino> nakamaki: This could also be a thing. It's odd that it doesn't play the message when it paired, yet your laptop registered it.
<ramsub07> nakamaki: it's not paired with other devices at the moment
<ramsub07> nakamaki: i fail at point 12 in the link you have sent. i had tried that already
<ninaccino> ramsub07: Do the earphones connect to any other device?
<ramsub07> yes, my macbook, mobile, and TV almost instantly
<nakamaki> ramsub07:  ninaccino sent the link :)
<ramsub07> nakamaki: sorry. my autocomplete is bad haha
<ninaccino> ramsub07: Okay, I see that multiple people have issues with Bluetooth 16.04, if you enter ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net; lsusb; hciconfig -a; dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm ' could you post the results in a bin?
<tomreyn> blb4393: dpkg-repack. but obviously that's not the best approach. why do you need to?
<ninaccino> nakamaki: And also; make sure that your laptop is discoverable as well. " bluetoothctl " => " scan on "
<ninaccino> ramsub07: Woops; Not nakamaki, but you haha.
<ramsub07> haha got it
<ramsub07> it is discoverable i made sure that as well
<ninaccino> And what do you see in the list if you want to select a default device for sound?
<ninaccino> Because it might be listed as simply 'headphones' or something.
<ramsub07> ninaccino:  http://dpaste.com/0ZHP6BF
<blb4393> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> blb4393: "yes" is not an ideal response to a "why" question.
<ninaccino> Hahaha
<ninaccino> ramsub07: I see a few hardware errors, and acl packets with unknown connection handles. Might be related to your issue?
<DusteD> I just installed xmoto, and am greeted with "fatal exception : Unable to get xmDb version:" anyone had success with this game in recent times?
<ninaccino> DusteD: 18? 16? What are you using.
<DusteD> bionic, so that must be 18 iirc
<ninaccino> DusteD: That is 18 yes, how did you attempt to install xmoto?
<DusteD> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install xmoto
<DusteD> I checked some forums about incompatible database versions in the xmoto config dir, some of those fixed it by removing the dir, I tried that, but didn't work
<ninaccino> DusteD: Hmm, yes I see these solutions as well, however your error seems a bit different. It is unable to retrieve the xmDb version..
<DusteD> exactly, I did ldd and see that it's linked to sqlite, but as per the above comamnd, I should be running "whatever is in the repository"
<DusteD> I'm thinking that the call to litesql may be failing
<DusteD> but that's slightly too technical for a "I just installed this via the package repository", where things are supposed to more or less work out of the box
<ninaccino> DusteD: That might be the issue. If you completely purge xmoto and reinstall (basic I know) did or does that work?
<ninaccino> Haha agreed
<DusteD> going to try that, and wip the config dirs as well
<ninaccino> Alright, keep me posted.
<DusteD> nope, same deal, I'm wondering if someone else would repeat this experiment before I report this as a bug to the package maintainer
<royal_screwup21> anyone know how to fix a frozen touchpad, ubuntu 18.04
<royal_screwup21> everything is so f***ed up :(
<SimonNL> any of you see a touchpad with a layer of ice on it ?
<DusteD> i think I saw a touchpad with a layer of snot, tears and ice on it earlier, it didn't seem to work
<sullvian> What is the difference between installing Ubuntu server 18.04 by installing the lubuntu desktop later or directly installing the lubuntu 18.04 distribution? Security issues? since I do not control the console very well and you need to open some app with wine ...
<sullvian> that they advise me to do in case I need a server 24/7 and a desktop with the lowest consumption.
<ducasse> sullvian: if you install from the server image you will get some server-related packages installed by default
<ducasse> sullvian: you can get those by installing the ubuntu-server package
<sullvian> then recommend me to install lubuntu for its low consumption and install the packages you need server ?, is that I need a desktop and have wine app running
<sullvian> Do you think it would be a good option and safe?
<ducasse> sullvian: if you need a graphical desktop then lubuntu is pretty light, yes
<sullvian> ok, thank you!
<DusteD> ninaccino, okay, got it working, this was actually caused my my dejavu font package being messed up :s
<DusteD> so after fixing that, and removing all traces of xmoto from my homedir, it started up ^_^
<ninaccino> DusteD: Oh damn, all that from a font package hahaha. Well, have fun playing!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ninaccino> Mornin!
<lordl> How can I extend the partition of my Ubuntu server with the unallocated space? I am using Ubuntu 18.04 (64 bit) and I extended the Virtual Machine disk. So, how can I use that unallocated space now?
<bhuddah> lordl: do you use lvm?
<lordl> bhuddah, I don't know.
<bhuddah> lordl: does "pvs" output volume information?
<lordl> No.
<bhuddah> did you run it as root?
<lordl> Yes.
<lordl> No error, but no output.
<bhuddah> okay. sorry. i didn't do that to real partition is like forever. maybe someone else still knows how to do that. lordl
<lordl> It's okay.
<royal_screwup21> can someone help me make sense of this? I'm trying to replace my default grub and I got this emssage https://pastebin.com/ZWdRnaDF
<royal_screwup21> there's an <Ok>sign at the end, but when I click it nothing happens
<royal_screwup21> I don't understand what to do
<royal_screwup21> the message is ints entirety looks like this https://pastebin.com/4WdetEDR
<royal_screwup21> its*
<ducasse> have you tried pressing enter?
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: normally, this screen wuold look somethig like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g2_dpkg-reconfigure.png
<tomreyn> do you not have devices to choose form there?
<tomreyn> see also https://askubuntu.com/questions/384388/how-to-select-option-in-configuration-grub-pc-menu
<nobodyknowsme> Heyya, guys
<nobodyknowsme> What is initrd
<nobodyknowsme> ?
<leftyfb> nobodyknowsme: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_ramdisk
<nobodyknowsme> leftyfb: thanks
<leftyfb> nobodyknowsme: can I help you with something?
<nobodyknowsme> leftyfb: nevermind :)
<mar77i> hm. I'm struggling with a fresh 18.04 install here; the login screen (gdm3) apparently has some confusion about the screen resolution (or line length), completely scrambling whatever it's trying to display
<mar77i> confusingly enough both console and logged-in desktops work flawlessly
<nobodyknowsme> mar77i: have you tried the xrandr?
<mar77i> I don't really have a term running in the login screen.
<nobodyknowsme> mar77i: try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<nobodyknowsme> then Ctrl+Alt+F7, if you're lost
<mar77i> hm. I logged in blindly now and I'm currently trying to install graphics drivers
<testnoob> hello motherfuckers
<testnoob> sorry missclick
<ninaccino> lol
<qwebirc99066> i added 2 aliases in the ~/.bash_aliases file and one of them works while the other one doesnt.  Also the alias that doesnt work, does work when using it with the "alias" command
<ninaccino> Maybe you made an alias called 'alias {intended alias} '
<BrianBlaze> is it just missing the alias part of the command? :)
<qwebirc99066> this is the ~/.bash_aliases file https://pastebin.com/JQ0t28QL
<qwebirc99066> the john alias works, but harvest doesnt
<qwebirc99066> but if i do alias harvest='python3 /opt/theHarvester/trunk/theHarvester.py'
<qwebirc99066> then it works, but obviously not permanently
<qwebirc99066> any idea?
<qwebirc21055> howdy, I think I'm having trouble with my video drivers? lightdm and startx boot to a black screen, but keyinput still works, was able to logout via terminal without seeing it.
<BrianBlaze> I do my aliases differently. I add them to my .bash_profile or .bashrc I do : alias wahtever="whatever command"
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: wich graphics card and ubuntu version please?
<qwebirc99066> BrianBlaze: I just did it your way and I still get "harvest: command not found"
<JessArcade> @lotuspsychje 18.04.02 (updated yesterday from 16.04) and gt 750M (laptop)
<JessArcade> nvidia
<qwebirc99066> BrianBlaze: yet again only 1 alias works
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: ubuntu-drivers list gives you wich version(s)?
<JessArcade> nvidia-390 is the recommended driver, I also have xorg-nouveau installed
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: are you on gnome or unity?
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje: I have both installed, but I'm just trying to launch i3 right now
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: startx isnt the reccomended way anymore try to restart lightdm or gdm with systemd now
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje: I've purged lightdm, it was trying to run and I couldn't access a tty terminal to fix it, I guess I could try gdm to see if it happens there too
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje: getting the message that $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: a few ideas: perhaps try to create a second user, see if you can get in or try purge nvidia* maybe a nouveau fallback would work
<qwebirc99066> anybody got any idea on why only 1 of my aliases is working?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99066: best way if you repeat once in a while, re-ask your full question with all details, ubuntu version, kernel, issue etc
<qwebirc99066> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<mar77i> ok. now I'm ready to play around with xrandr.
<qwebirc99066> so i have added 2 aliases on the ~/.bashrc file: harvest='python3 /opt/theHarvester/trunk/theHarvester.py' and john='john-the-ripper'.  Apparently only "john" works
<qwebirc99066> ubuntu 18.04
<mar77i> DISPLAY=:0 xrandr # only returns Can't open display: :9
<mar77i> :0 of course, sorry, mistyped
<mar77i> so how would I run xrandr in gdm3?
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje: still working on it, still got the black screen, trying to remove any broken packages, what's weird is I still get the ubuntu loading screen
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: tell us more about your broken packages?
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje: gnome-packagekit was being held back
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: have any external ppa's?
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje: had I commented them all out on my sources.list.d
<mar77i> hm. had some success with disabling wayland for gdm3. one down, I think one problem to go
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: feel free to pastebin your apt problems
<baako> hi guys what command to update your nvidia driver?
<BluesKaj> baako, if you use the ubuntru recommended driver for nvidia, it will auto upgrade  when they're available in the repos
<baako> BluesKaj, am in command line
<baako> when I login using GUI its freezes
<baako> read somewhere that driver might need updated
<baako> so I restarted into terminal
<BluesKaj> did your un updates and upgrades in the terminal
<BluesKaj> you run
<Furai> Does anyone here know when 418 nvidia drivers will make it to the Graphics PPA? Or who to ask/poke about it?
<qwebirc58255> yvyz: you on line
<ducasse> Furai: talk to the maintainers of the ppa
<qwebirc58255> is there a way for me to leave a message  for  a couple of guys that were helping me last night
<Furai> qwebirc58255, assuming you're using webchat - you can click on their nicks on the right in the list and choose "query" from there. It will open a private chat with them. Given that they accept PMs from unregistered users.
<qwebirc58255> thank you
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje_: back, I installed new drivers, lightdm still goes to a blank screen, but startx is giving a new error "no screens found"
<qwebirc58255> dont use irc much over the past couple decades
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/mDbNd87BMX/
<Richard_Cavell> what's the name of the command-line command that lets you inspect the function of your joystick/gamepad?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: xev ?
<Richard_Cavell> no
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: and apt-cache search gives me joy2key and joystick which look relevant
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: perhaps "jstest" is the name of the application you're looking for
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje_: if you're still out there, I got it to work, no idea what exactly did it
<Richard_Cavell> pragmaticenigma, yes, that's it, thanks
<Richard_Cavell> now, any idea which device (in /dev) my SNES-style gamepad would be?
<lotuspsychje_> !yay | JessArcade
<ubottu> JessArcade: Glad you made it! :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: Often, I unplug the device... run "tail -f /var/logs/syslog" and watch the log file for the change
<JessArcade> I purged lightdm, gdm and all video drivers, I noticed it kept saying libgl.so was missing, and that on Bionic it's part of the nvidia 340 driver but not the 390(recommended) then reinstalled lightdm and rebooted
<Richard_Cavell> pragmaticenigma, good idea.  Here's my dump.  What do I type to get jstest to test this device?  https://ideone.com/ZDFYuf
<D-melanogaster> how to setup network for hypervisor using wifi? For eth0 I got following settings: 'etc/network/interfaces' file (auto lo xenbr0, iface lo inet loopback, iface eth0 inet manual, iface xenbr0 inet dhcp, bridge_ports eth0) and '/etc/xen/guest-machine.cfg' (vif = [ 'bridge=xenbr0' ]). It works for me when I use eth0 interface, but if I set wlan0 instead eth0 in my network config, the network offline on local machine and on virtual machine too. How
<D-melanogaster> can I setup it properly?
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: That I couldn't tell you, I acquired the idea of jstest from a web search... you might want to try seraching "jstest examples"
<pragmaticenigma> D-melanogaster: This channel specializes in Ubuntu support. For networking, you might want to try ##networking
<D-melanogaster> thanks
<lotuspsychje_> JessArcade: great, tnx for your feedback
<Roey> Hello there.  I've shut off EUFI/PTT on my laptop and I found that it doesn't boot (can't find a boot image).. so I booted off of a LiveUSB stick.  How can I repair my installation?
<Roey> Is this just a matter of installing GRUB on the drive from which I want to boot?
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje_: oh, and installed ubuntu-desktop, don't know if it got removed when I purged lightdm/gdm or it was missing all this time.
<lordcirth> Roey, ... why not turn EFI back on?
<lotuspsychje_> JessArcade: did you ltsupgrade from 16.04 before?
<Roey> lordcirth: because I'm having trouble getting it to run with Virtualbox
<lordcirth> Roey, You enabled virtualization in BIOS?
<Roey> yes I did
<JessArcade> lotuspsychje_: yeah I had a working 16.04, tried do-release-upgrade but got errors about my ppas, tried to remove them, and it seemed to have installed 18.04 on reboot, but had to dist-upgrade to get all my software up to date and the dm was gone.
<Roey> lordcirth: it was running fine until I suppose I ran dist-upgrade (from 18.04) and rebooted like a couple of months later
<Roey> and I had been dist-upgrading it regularly
<Roey> this time when I rebooted it, I got some error
<darkpix> yvyz are you around?
<lordcirth> Roey, I doubt that EFI is your problem. What error?
<Roey> one moment.. I;ll re-enable things the way they were and report
<nacc> Roey: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade versions
<lotuspsychje> JessArcade: well its hard afterwards to notice what happened, but i think some bad leftovers from the ltsupgrade might have caused it
<nacc> Roey: of your ubuntu versions, that is
<pragmaticenigma> darkpix: If you are seeking assistance of an Ubuntu related support question, please feel free to ask. To find someone to chat, please use appropriate IRC tools, or check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkpix> it just that he was helping with a issue i had posted here but i think i will just ask my question again since it was a hours ago
<lotuspsychje> darkpix: volunteers can pick up where you left, state your question as pragmaticenigma adviced
<SubCool> hey, isnt there a GUI VNC server?
<Roey> lordcirth: "No bootable devices found".
<SubCool> Everything i google brings me to the CLI VNCserver -
<Roey> that's what it gives me when I re-enable UEFI
<darkpix> so i need help getting SSHFS working with FSTAB/systemd automount..basically i have tried many variations of config in the fstab, all of them resulting in the the mount folder hanging when i navigate to it. I will paste my config
<lordcirth> Roey, ok, and the last thing you changed was an apt upgrade, apt dist-upgrade, or do-release-upgrade?
<Roey> nacc: you're right, dist-upgrade does not upgrade between releases.  I had run do-release-upgrade, of course
<pragmaticenigma> SubCool: x11vnc provides a very crude but functional GUI for managing a local instance of VNC server for the current logged in session
<Roey> lordcirth: after transitioning to 18.10 a few months ago I had only been dist-upgrading since.
<SubCool> pragmaticenigma - yeah, thats one of my favs. along with ssvnc. But- im looking for a simple gui serer that sits in the system tray. And is Always on. If i have to reformat this machine, which will happen, ill totally forget about all this configuring i did.
<lordcirth> Roey, ok. So if you boot from a liveUSB, you can mount the hard drive without errors? You should be able to bind mount /dev and proc in, chroot, and run grub-install. Alternatively, run the boot repair iso
<Roey> lordcirth: ok, I just heard of the boot-repair ISO in another channel actually.. does it work well?
<pragmaticenigma> SubCool: If you are running Ubuntu 18.04, there are options in the Settings app for enabling and disabling a VNC server (vinegre)
<Roey> lordcirth: do you forsee me having any issues with GRUB once I do grub-install?
<lordcirth> Roey, yeah, it's pretty handy
<SubCool> Ok, maybe im just not thinking this through thoroughly enough. Iam creating a OpenVPN server, so i can simply connect to my machines, and would like to connect via VNC easily. using my tablet.
<lordcirth> Roey, hard to tell, since we don't know why it broke
<SubCool> Vinegre!!!! - i remember him
<SubCool> thanks!!
<SubCool> i use to use vinagre- doesnt look the same anymore.
<darkpix> i am runnin 18.04 here is paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KBwPpZx8Bn/
<pi0> does app armour run on ubuntu
<pi0> armor
<Roey> lordcirth: hey,
<Roey> ok, so now when I booted my laptop off a USB stick and tried grub-install /dev/sda2 (sda1 is the UEFI volume), it gave me: "grub-install: error: fiald to get canonical path of '/cow'.
<nacc> pi0: yes, primarily only on ubuntu
<darkpix> i have been at this for so many hours..lol
<leftyfb> darkpix: why are you mounting via sshfs as opposed to cifs or nfs?
<pi0>  oh nice
<darkpix> leftyfb only option since i dont have root access on remote machine
<darkpix> i also tried to follow this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSHFS#fstab_mounting_issues
<yvyz> hey darkpix
<darkpix> yvyz hi, so yeah still not working
<Roey> lordcirth: I followed https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd  and ran grub-install from a chroot like you mentioned above.  Thanks so much for your help!
<darkpix> yvyz you can check my latest paste above
<lordcirth> Roey, great
<asd__> Hi, after joining a samba 4 domain, i am no more able to login - neither with a local account, nor with a domain-account. But logging in with the domain-account gives a response. It tells me, that my password will expire, but returns back to login mask. In single-user-mode, i see in /var/log/auth.log at first a message like "dbus-dameon ... : ... Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.Avahi': timed out" and after...
<BrianBlaze> hello lovelies I am doing a ubuntu desktop install and want to manually install but keep having all kinds of weird issues... It keeps telling me I need to make an EFI boot partition... but I made a biosgrub partition...
<asd__> i see a line "... sddm-helper: pam_krb5(sddm:auth): authentication failure;...
<BrianBlaze> my only other option close to that is EFI system partition
<BrianBlaze> how do I properly make a grub partition manually?>
<asd__> it seems to be a pam-thing. But i configured pam.d with pam-auth-update, so this should be right. In /etc/nsswitch.conf, i placed the "files"-option to passwd, group and shadow-option at first in the line, which i expect to use passwd, group and shadows-files for login forst
<database2> call to iopl(3) ends with “Operation not permitted”, even when running as root
<darkpix> So anyone with an idea?
<nacc> database2: are you on i386?
<database2> nope amd64
<nacc> database2: did you read the iopl manpage? it's primarily for i386
<database2> nacc i did
<database2> nacc: and you are right
<nacc> database2: that's specifically mentioned on the manpage, which is why i asked
<database2> basically i am trying to run coreboot tool superiotool and other tools too but it kept saying that ""
<database2> iopl: Operation not permitted
<database2> Superiotool must be run as root.
<database2> basically i am trying to run coreboot tool superiotool and other tools too but it kept saying that ""
<database2> iopl: Operation not permitted
<database2> Superiotool must be run as root."
<dff> i removed a disk with grub on it, i installed xubuntu on a  newly installed disk, and now grub cant boot windows (on a separate disk). in xubuntu i can see and mount the windows partition so im trying to follow this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows but lsblk doesnt show the /boot/efi mountpoint on sba (windows HD)
<dff> any help is greatly appreciated
<BrianBlaze> did you do sudo os-prober dff ?
<BrianBlaze> then if you see windows : sudo update-grub
<dff> BrianBlaze: yes
<BrianBlaze> did it see windows with sudo ps-prober?
<Anywhere> Hey, I, after more than a little research, finally got ubuntu installed on my friends Acer Nitro 515-42. Everything seems to work except the touchpad. When I do "xinput --list" it returns  "virtual core xtest pointer". Not really sure where to go from here. I saw some tips about f6/f7/fn~f6, but when I do fn^f6, all that happens is the screen goes black.
<dff> sudo os-prober doesnt output anything, BrianBlaze
<BrianBlaze> so no it doesn't :(
<dff> how come i can mount the windows drie
<dff> *partition
<dff> what are my options? do i need to create a windows recovery live-usb?
<dff> and runt bootrec?
<dff> run*
<Anywhere> you can't boot into win?
<guest-ooq667_> hi
<qwebirc94445> hello, I am having some trouble getting Citrix Receiver working. Everything is installed, but when I try to launch an ICA file it says "The keystore cannot be opened (SSL error 26)". Google wasn't very helpful in finding an answer.
<qwebirc94445> Anyone have suggestions?
<lordcirth> qwebirc94445, it seems receiver is deprecated: https://www.citrix.com/products/receiver.html
<Anywhere> Hey, I, after more than a little research, finally got ubuntu installed on my friends Acer Nitro 515-42. Everything seems to work except the touchpad. When I do "xinput --list" it returns  "virtual core xtest pointer". Not really sure where to go from here. I saw some tips about f6/f7/fn~f6, but when I do fn^f6, all that happens is the screen goes black. (lubuntu 18.10)
<qwebirc94445> I am now using "Citrix Workspace", because the Receiver was deprecated. The new error is "Cannot connect to '0.0.0.2 - Published App Name' No such file or directory. Verify your connection settings and try again."
<lordcirth> qwebirc94445, you might have better luck asking Citrix support
<genii> try/cry
<Noisette> grande
<Guest54796> hello
<ironpillow> Hi all, I have an Ubuntu machine with two NICs, one on 192.168.200.2 and other on 192.168.201.2. I connected NIC A into router's 192.168.200.1 port and NIC B into router's 192.168.201.1 port. How can I send traffic between these ports (iperf) USING the router. I don't want these two NICs to communicate bypassing the router. Any advice? thanks!
<B1ack0p> hi. i am having problems with my ubuntu 18.04 everytime i reboot it pops up a warning telling me to report the problem but it doesnt show the error details
<B1ack0p> how can i find out what are the problems?
<B1ack0p> also when i click some apps it doesnt open such as calculater and language settings
<gabmus[m]> hey people, I was wondering if you could help me with something. I am writing a server management tool, and I need to know the time the server takes to boot, including the time it takes for the bios to do its thing. I currently am looking at systemd-analyze, and that's fine for the os alone, but not for the bios. any ideas? also, I know this isn't really the right channel to ask, if you can't answer and want to suggest me a
<gabmus[m]> channel where to ask, feel free to
<B1ack0p> hi. i am having report a problem popup whenever i start ubuntu but it doesnt show details of the erros
<B1ack0p> how can i find out the errors?
<rexwin_> I just installed ubuntu as a VM. I cannot ssh into it by putty
<gabmus[m]> B1ack0p it's likely stored in /var/crash. if you want to get rid of the error message, you can take a look here: https://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-system-program-problem-error/
<B1ack0p> why am i in #ubuntu-unregged instead of #ubuntu ?
<B1ack0p> i am regged already
<rexwin_> used a minimal iso
<gabmus[m]> rexwin_ did you configure your hypervisor to let the vm communicate with the host system?
<rexwin_> yes it was automatically done
<gabmus[m]> B1ack0p you're probably not logged in, try messaging NickServ
<murthy> rexwin_: the ssh ports are configured?
<gabmus[m]> rexwin_ which hypervisor?
<B1ack0p> gabmus[m]: who is me
<B1ack0p> whois
<rexwin_> Vmware workstation
<B1ack0p> i am already regged and identified
<murthy> B1ack0p: I am you
<B1ack0p> lol murthy
<rexwin_> I am checking murthy
<murthy> :D
<gabmus[m]> B1ack0p try joining again
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> i am still here
<B1ack0p> O.o
 * gabmus[m] shrugs
<rexwin_> openssh was installed. issue resolved
<B1ack0p> am i in ubuntu channel or unregged? i am very confused now
<rexwin_> murthy from chennai
<rexwin_> ?
<gabmus[m]> b1nd3r
<gabmus[m]> sorry sent by mistake
<lordcirth> B1ack0p, you are on #ubuntu
<B1ack0p> ok then
<Anywhere> haha
<Anywhere> well that's five mins of your life you never going to get back :)
<murthy> rexwin_: yep
<rexwin_> Can I PM you?
<murthy> sure
<Richard_Cavell> pragmaticenigma, just to let you know I solved my joystick problem
<Richard_Cavell> The solution was to ls -R1 /dev > txt  then pull out the device then ls -R1 /dev > txt2  and then compare the generated files
<Anywhere> Hey, I, after more than a little research, finally got ubuntu installed on my friends Acer Nitro 515-42. Everything seems to work except the touchpad. When I do "xinput --list" it returns  "virtual core xtest pointer". Not really sure where to go from here. I saw some tips about f6/f7/fn~f6, but when I do fn^f6, all that happens is the screen goes black. (lubuntu 18.10)
<ioria> Anywhere, try to tweak it in BIOS (Navigate to "Main" and toggle the Touchpad from "Advanced" to "Basic or the contrary");  if not working try to install  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<gabmus[m]> Anywhere send over the output of `acpidump`
<gabmus[m]> ioria synaptics is deprecated in favor of libinput. I don't think it's a problem with libinput but rather the kernel or the acpi table. I recently had in my hands a lenovo where the touchpad wasn't working because the bios didnt communicate the right address to the kernel or stuff like that. anyway, I solved it with a kernel command line argument
<ioria> gabmus[m], probably ; you solved with 'i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop' ?
<ioria> gabmus[m], or acpi_osi= ?
<gabmus[m]> ioria https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ideapad_330s#Touchpad I wrote this entry myself, can't remember where I got the argument from
<ioria> gabmus[m], interesting;  but in this case the system booted
<gabmus[m]> ioria fair point, still I wouldn't exclude a similar problem. speaking of similar problems, some people with lenovos had their touchpads not working because the id of the elan touchpad wasn't in the kernel and had to recompile it themselves
<gabmus[m]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049787/lenovo-ideapad-330-touchpad-not-working
<Anywhere> ioria: this computer doesn't have that, ill try to install that. gabmus[m], if installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics doesn't work I will.
<gabmus[m]> sure, go ahead
<ioria> Anywhere, does not have... what ?
<Anywhere> ioria: basic/advanced for the touchpad in the bios. I upgraded to the latest y-day
<ioria> Anywhere, ah, ok
<Anywhere> Sorry forgot to mention that.
<Anywhere> doing update/upgrade, that package wasn't in my repos
<gabmus[m]> im pretty sure it's there
<gabmus[m]> sudo apt install acpidump
<Anywhere> oh gabmus[m], I do have pci=noacpi in the bootoptions, only way to boot this laptop.
<Anywhere> ok sec
<gabmus[m]> ooooh, yeah. so you have the lenovo laptop problem I had...
<Anywhere> another thing to complicate this matter, fn^f6 enables the touchpad. apparently it's disabled by default (was in win10, am dualbooting)
<gabmus[m]> Anywhere try using these kernel options: idle=nomwait pci=noaer rcu_nocbs=0-7 ivrs_ioapic[4]=00:14.0 ivrs_ioapic[5]=00:00.2
<gabmus[m]> and remove pci=noacpi
<gabmus[m]> also read this https://forum.manjaro.org/t/all-issues-with-ryzen-2500u-rx560x-acer-nitro-5-an515-42/59156/95
<Anywhere> ok
<Anywhere> *drumroll*
<fleabeard> has anyone experienced their system fans and everything inside their PC spins up to MAX SPEED when restarting Ubuntu in a dual-boot environment? If it reboots with the fans kicked up, it just boots to a black screen and doesn't even show the BIOS output page.
<fleabeard> it happens intermittently and powering off and on fixes it
<leftyfb> fleabeard: that's a motherboard issue, not Ubuntu. (no BIOS POST)
<fleabeard> leftyfb, strange, it only happens (sometimes) when I choose to "restart" my PC from linux. I've never had this problem in Windows ever.
<fleabeard> although this is an old board, Gigabyte P55-UD3R with a first gen i7 cpu lol
<OerHeks> fleabeard, bad would be fans not kicking in
<leftyfb> fleabeard: are you sure it's rebooting completely or just trying to reboot and never actually reboots the computer, hence no POST.
<leftyfb> fleabeard: if that is the case, then it might be due to Ubuntu not communicating with your power management properly
<fleabeard> leftyfb, hard to tell really, I mean it does darken the screen and the PC does act as though it's starting up from a restart, but it's kinda hard to be certain
<fleabeard> it's so intermittent too, I'll keep an eye on it in the future. It just happened too me again (that's twice today out of 4 reboots) so I should be able to reproduce it :)
<MalMen> what is the best way to determine the default ipv6 routin use ?
<MalMen> *what is the best way to determine the default ipv6 route use ?
<OerHeks>  ip -6 route show
<gabmus[m]> MalMen ip r maybe?
<Anywhere> gabmus[m]: those bootoptions didn't work. But now I have some reading to do, I will probably update the kernel though to start with it seems.
<MalMen> is the first one ?
<MalMen> 2001:8a0:f027:3600::/64 dev ens160 proto ra metric 1024 pref medium
<MalMen> my router actualy have the ip 2001:8a0:f027:3600::1
<MalMen> and I dont see it anywhere
<Quazil> dpkg-query -L dnsmasq does not show an executable being installed on one of my servers.
<Quazil> https://pastebin.com/VT87RMFq
<Quazil> How do I track this problem down? 0.o
<Quazil> (I've tried purging and reinstalling.)
<leftyfb> Quazil: you probably want dnsmasq-base
<Quazil> So somehow /usr/sbin/dnsmasq is missing
<Quazil> If I remove dnsmasq-base it wants to remove lxd et. al.
<Quazil> apt-get install --download-only dnsmasq-base won't download it because it's already installed ...
<leftyfb> Quazil: sudo apt install --reinstall dnsmasq-base
<ubuntu-mate> Hello !
<programings> Hi. Is there an easy way to see color emojis in Ubuntu 16.04?
<lordcirth> programings, to see them in what program?
<programings> Firefox
<programings> Hexchat, etc
<wheresvic> hello
<leftyfb> 2 completely different tools with unrelated ways of displaying emojis
<wheresvic> I'm looking for a feature list for 19.04
<wheresvic> could anyone give me pointers to where I could find this information?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | wheresvic
<ubottu> wheresvic: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<wheresvic> ah ok thanks
<LaserAllan_> hey guys, is there a handy GNOME openvpn client?
<LaserAllan_> I haven't been able to find aone
<LaserAllan_> "one
<pragmaticenigma> LaserAllan_: Network Manager can work with OpenVPN ... I think there is a package you need to install to activate it
<pragmaticenigma> LaserAllan_: This should put you on the right track... you might need to search for differences if you're running 18.04: https://askubuntu.com/a/187523
<LaserAllan_> pragmaticenigma: I am running 1804
<LaserAllan_> I finally moved my laptop to Linux :)
<LaserAllan_> to my delight, bluetooth is working, the only thjing i haven't gotten to function properly yet is my Logitech MX masters spedcial button
<murthy> LaserAllan_: you installed solar?
<murthy> I mean solaar
<tomreyn> LaserAllan_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_MX_Master
<tomreyn> arch linux is not ubuntu, it's a different linux distro, but they often have good documentation on non default hardware or configurations which *can* also work on ubuntu.
<LaserAllan_> murthy: No not yet, i am also looking at getting pollybar to work :)
<LaserAllan_> a friend of mine recommended it
<murthy> LaserAllan_: you mean recommended pollybar or solaar?
<LaserAllan_> murthy: recommended pollybar
<LaserAllan_> I was thinking if i culd write a bash script that would look at if my vpn is connceted and if so display "VPn Connected"
<murthy> LaserAllan_:  The vpn client does't do that?
<leftyfb> LaserAllan_: nmcli c show --active
<wheresvic> I wrote a Node.js script that monitors the lan connection status and runs a command if it changes
<wheresvic> it does this via dbus
<wheresvic> Feel free to PM me and I can send you a link to the code :)
<SimonNL> nmcli c status          is that output show if a connection is VPN or not ?
<SimonNL> showing*
<tomreyn> SimonNL: a command "nmcli c status" does not exist in 18.04: "Error: argument 'status' not understood."
<tomreyn> "nmcli c" does show vpn connections
<LaserAllan_> murthy: I havne't installed the client you linked yet
<LaserAllan_> I am just thiking to basically use a bash script with pollybar to have a text that basically says "VPN Connected" if it doesnät for exmaple loss 15-20 seconds o ping or something like that
<leftyfb> LaserAllan_: so do that
<wheresvic> if you go via dbus you can get the networking events
<LaserAllan_> wheresvic: Oh.......I haven't done hta tbefore
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I am on a lifelong journey to find my goal
<alesan> that is... eliminate (or reduce) the login timeout time when the password is wrong
<alesan> I am running a slightly older version of ubuntu the login manager seems "lightdm"
<alesan> however login is (unnecessarily?) complex and it's not easy to find where or who is doing something wrong
<MalMen> gabmus[m] OerHeks route -6 actualy give me my ipv6 network
<MalMen> but I dont have my iprouter anywhere to find
<MalMen> IE: I get 2001:8a0:f067:3622::/64
<MalMen> I cant ping 2001:8a0:f067:3622:: it reach nowhere, but if I ping 2001:8a0:f067:3622::1 its all good
<alesan> anybody knows where the timeout for a wrong password is? otherwise I will have to check the sources (of lightdm)
<MalMen> 2001:8a0:f067:3622::1 is the router ip, but I would like to get it right and not force the 1 in the script
<rfm> MalMen, usually there are multiple routes in "ip -6 route show".  You shouldn't just look at the first one (which is probably the route for link local traffic.)
<rfm> MalMen, "ip -6 route show default" would show the route being used for non-local traffic.
<Anywhere> MalMen: well I don't have it
<rfm> MalMen, at least on my system (using SLAAC auto config) the default route uses the router's link-local ip address (starts with fe80::)
<qwefytuoityty> test message
<qwefytuoityty> Freeze PC. Bug 12309 any buntu version 15-19, Fedora, any Linux based on Ubuntu (Debian). https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309 Only helps if the PC has a large memory that does not work with virtual memory swap space. HDD 7200 rpm, sata2
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in poor interactive performance and high iowait times" [High,Closed: code_fix]
<ubottu> bug 12309 in Ubuntu "fglrx module loaded with errors, no 3D acceleration" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12309
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: are you asking a question, or reporting a bug there?
<OerHeks> are you sure that is the correct bugreport?
<tomreyn> 12309 refers to bugzilla.kernel.org
<guiverc> qwefytuoityty, that also mentions `fglrx` which is depreciated (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD) and only supported in 14.04 LTS (which soon will be EOL)
<qwefytuoityty>  Remind you that it still exists, have a bug, but en not my lang and i not post information on kernel bug org.
<OerHeks> oh, a random bug number, like your name, without details.
<anonnumberanon> On Ubuntu, how would I go about making my SD card reader mount? It won't mount when I double click its icon on the desktop when I insert an SD card into the computer (Lenovo W530).
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: run this, post the url here:   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwefytuoityty> If there is no free memory and there is a large of free memory in the paging file ( swap ), the computer with linux always freezes. fm2+, hdd 7200 rpm, sata2 buntu version 15-19 i not use. I did not use Linux below version 15
<qwefytuoityty> If there is no free memory and there is a large of free memory in the paging file ( swap ), the computer with linux always freezes. fm2+, hdd 7200 rpm, sata2 buntu version 15-19. I did not use Linux below version 15
<qwefytuoityty> fedora the same
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: we only support ubuntu her,e not linux as a whole. you have not asked a support question. do you have a support question? if so, which ubuntu version is it about?
<qwefytuoityty> BSD?
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/nxcz
<kk4ewt> qwefytuoityty;  google linux eat my ram
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: run this, post the url here:   lspci -vv | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: oh actually, not needed.
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: which ubuntu version is this about?
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, it is Xbuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: install package libccid
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: actually i'm dumb, mixing up sd card and smartcard readers. so back to where we were previously: run this, post the url here:   lspci -vv | nc termbin.com 9999
<anonnumberanon> ah i almost installed it, was reading the info about it
<qwefytuoityty> Question. When will the paging file work in the same way as in Windows, and not create a visibility that Linux has a paging file (i use swap partition)?
<tomreyn> if you got a smartcard, you may want to. otherwise, porbably not.
<anonnumberanon> https://termbin.com/jlpa
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn,
<anonnumberanon> I do have a smart card reader but it is not what is used for SD cards, I have a dedicated SD card slot.
#ubuntu 2019-03-02
<tomreyn> yes, pci device 02:00.0
<tomreyn> 02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 08) (prog-if 01)
<anonnumberanon> that's what I'm looking at yes
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: this should return just one line, you can post it here: lspci -nns 02:00.0
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, 02:00.0 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller [1180:e822] (rev 08)
<qwefytuoityty> swap have free memory, linux without free memory with in swap have free memory - freezes
<OerHeks> maybe it is the type of card, SDXC or SDHC card seems to give issues
<qwefytuoityty> With Windows no this problem
<qwefytuoityty> how bsd i dont know
<qwefytuoityty>  how with bsd i dont know
<tomreyn> qwefytuoityty: you don't seem to have an ubuntu support question. so please stop posting here.
<qwefytuoityty> dsd i not like in freebsd logo devil
<tomreyn> !ot | qwefytuoityty
<ubottu> qwefytuoityty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: i'm reading up on it, give me some minutes
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, same, I reinstalled udisks2, now have to reboot, be right back
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: while you're at it: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/THINKPAD-W-SERIES-LAPTOPS/THINKPAD-W530/downloads/DS029170
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, trying this first https://askubuntu.com/questions/364270/mount-error-unknown-filesystem-type-exfat
<anonnumberanon> because it is the error that I get when I double-click the SD card
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: so it actually works fine
<OerHeks> oh, the solution is there on the same page : sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<tomreyn> in terms of hardware and driver.
<anonnumberanon> oh? okay, so let me try it
<qwefytuoityty> ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel - ok. Swap have free memory, Ubuntu without free memory with in swap have free memory - freezes.  Hhow to fix it in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ubuntu can give fat32/ntfs support OOTB, but not exfat, for now.
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: read this if there are any driver issues (but so far i assume there are none): http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/SD_Card_slot
<OerHeks> qwefytuoityty, so you think your swap is not beiing used?
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: yours is PCI ID 1180:e822 whch is probably "Ricoh R5C822"
<OerHeks> swapon -s # would show swap details
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, solution above confirmed for working to fix the SD card reader reading from exFat file systems
<anonnumberanon> in other words, it works! thanks guys :)
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: thanks to OerHeks :)
<anonnumberanon> yes
<OerHeks> have fun!
<anonnumberanon> I'm wondering if I allowed proprietary packages on this machine when I instlaled Ubuntu, what should I look for in my sources.list file?
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: you won't be able to tell by that
<OerHeks> partner repo, and check your snaps
<anonnumberanon> OerHeks, well yes it's for using my DSLR camera, i spent some time learning how to use it and now I take amazing pictures, look this one is cool that I just took this afternoon: https://i.imgur.com/7sNHW7M.jpg
<OerHeks> oh, find darktable, and lightroom ...
<tomreyn> OerHeks: main contains proprietary packages, too, though
<anonnumberanon> oh yes I used to use darktable, gotta get back into it, it's been a few years hehe
<anonnumberanon> looks like i have the multiverse repo in my sources.list, that would not contain support for exFat???
<anonnumberanon> \
<OerHeks> ubuntu-studio photography https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta
<OerHeks> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 75 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<OerHeks> universe, ..
<tomreyn> !info exfat-utils
<ubottu> exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 231 kB
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: That's ubuntustudio-photography for that meta.
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: "restricted" is somehting you can look for in sources.list. but it won't help you catch all.
<OerHeks> Eickmeyer, correct.
<OerHeks> i use ubuntustudio-fonts: -graphics: -photography: -publishing:
<qwefytuoityty> if no memory, but in swap (4 GB) have free 3-2,5 GB ubuntu freezes -> and big load on HDD, HDD read ~50MB in this moment. I think that this is a problem with the reading and writing ( queue ) information - Linux does not cope with sending information to the paging file.
<qwefytuoityty> Linux does not cope with sending information to the paging file and PC freezes
<drleviathan> So I'm using whatever is the default gnome terminal and every once in a while I accidentally hit some key combination that disables the keyboard in that terminal.  I once figured out some magic key-combo to re-enable, but I forget what it is and can't find it again.  Anyone here know what it is?
<anonnumberanon> OerHeks, neat, thanks!
<qwefytuoityty>  HDD read ~50MB = speed  in this moment
<anonnumberanon> tomreyn, yeah my "restricted" one is not turned on...
<tomreyn> anonnumberanon: you will be using intel or amd microcode, though, if you have one of those CPUs. also linux-firmware.
<qwefytuoityty> strange for me, but reading hdd at this moment it is almost equal to zero
<qwefytuoityty> not reading. strange for me, but writing hdd at this moment it is almost equal to zero
<qwefytuoityty> en not my lang
<qwefytuoityty>  HDD read ~50MB = speed  in this moment - tru
<qwefytuoityty> true
<tomreyn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qwefytuoityty> How to reproduce the problem: any motherboard with SATA2, disk 5400-7200rpm. Use the browser until the memory runs out, and will begin an intensive write in swap, somewhere at the level of filling swap 10 - 20% Ubuntu freezes
<qwefytuoityty> i use firefox
<OerHeks> so you wonder why your system freezes while you open multiple firefox pages, not fast enough writing to disk and reading it, when you open *that* tab again ..
<qwefytuoityty> or fast reproduce the problem: start xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-mate with 1GB memory in virtual machine and start firefox, and open one or two tabs.
<qwefytuoityty> and start firefox, and open one or two tabs in virtual machine. host SATA2, disk 5400-7200rpm
<blitzcrg> quit
<blitzcrg> oops
<qwefytuoityty> start xubuntu or lubuntu or ubuntu-mate
<OerHeks> 1 Gb is below specs.
<OerHeks> 2 gb would be standard, minimum, but 64 bit certainly 4 gb, even for a vm.
<qwefytuoityty> does not arrange variant with the virtual machine it is possible to buy the motherboard with SATA2 and HDD 5400, 7200 rpm, use 16 GB memory -> and use the browser until the memory runs out next  use with the paging file. Checking with ssd, with sata3 it is not correct check.
<qwefytuoityty> i have 4 gb
<qwefytuoityty> i have ssd and swap partition on ssd, OS on HDD 7200 rpm, SSD not help. SATA2
<qwefytuoityty> ssd as swap for windows - well
<yvyz> I wish he was still here. It sounds like his swap space is largely below his memory size.
<breetai> I cant log into a desktop and /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows: Unable to open binary database /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-multiverse.db: [Errno 22] Invalid argument
<yvyz> breetai: what does -> sudo apt-get -f install say?
<breetai> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<yvyz> can you -> sudo apt-get update ?
<breetai> As soon as the dpg --configure -a  is done
<yvyz> ok
<breetai> yvyz: thank you for helping
<yvyz> np
<yvyz> breetai: let me know how it ends up
<breetai> yvyz: well I am in oregon, my brother is in Alaska, I have a reverse tunnel from his main PC to mine, he got the laptop with the problem onto the network, I have just done the apt-get install -f
<breetai> it is still running but it looks like X is rolling thru to the desktop.
<yvyz> Good
<breetai> yvyz: it is an old dell 910 mini inspiron netbook. so it is not fast, this will take a bit.
<yvyz> ok
<breetai> yvyz: thanks, it is still running the update, but they are actually at the desktop, so things are looking good. once done, I will have them roboot.
<yvyz> Great to hear
<breetai> yvyz: Thanks again it is 100%
<yvyz> Np. Glad it works!
<nightshift> I've got two *nix machines (one ubuntu, one raspbian) running as servers. If I set a mailserver up on just one of them, can the other be configured to use the first for handling it's mail, or do I have to set up mail services on both?
<yvyz> Do you intend for one of those machines to handle email as a public exchange?
<yvyz> As in, do you intend on configuring an MX record for your domain.com to point to your mailserver?
<nightshift> yvyz: no, it's internal, lan only
<nightshift> I wouldn't even be able to reach it while away from home
<yvyz> If not, you can configure an exchange to simply be an SMTP exchange that all machines use for email.
<yvyz> It depends on what you want to do to, manage multiple mailboxes?
<nightshift> Might be easier to explain my relevent topology, and what I want it to do...
<yvyz> Yea shoot. But I am assuming its for managing log and error notifications?
<nightshift> Exactly, with root+1 users on each server, I want all system generated log and error notifications to be redirected to my user mailbox on my *nix workstation
<nightshift> (plus whatever users are created by the various services of course, but only root+1 have login ability)
<yvyz> ok
<yvyz> Well, theres a couple of ways you could achieve this.
<yvyz> Depending on how you want to review the emails from your workstation.
<yvyz> 1) You could configure one of your machines to be a simple postfix SMTP relay, and configure all your notifying machines to use that relay with something like -> mail -s "Subject" your@actualemail.com
<yvyz> 2) You could configure that machine with postfix and something like dovecot + cubes to provide individual mailboxes. Your machines would then both USE and SEND emails TOO that machines like -> mail -s "Subject" mailboxname@ip. You could then log into that account from some webinterface, or setup your workstations mail client for IMAP/POP
<yvyz> 3) You could simple configure postfix with accounts on your local workstation (assuming linux) and use your workstation as the SMTP relay / exchange. In which case you could easily just -> mutt <- to access your mailboxes.
<whoareU> i can't login in desktop interface , when i enter the right name and password  , then it return back, but i use command login then use startx command line , it can enter desktop
<nightshift> Is there a way I can use mutt, while having postfix actually reside on one of the servers?
<yvyz> whoareU: In the login prompt, are you able to select a desktop session? (gnome)
<yvyz> nightshift: Yes.
<yvyz> nightshift: You can configure mutt for IMAP/POP as you would any other mail client.
<yvyz> nightshift: What you want is a real SMTP server. Not just a relay. So you can keep the services separate and the interaction simpler for your machines. That is if you do want to run a local exchange.
<yvyz> Then you can log in to that machine with a mail client from anywhere on your network that you allow.
<whoareU> yvyz: i can't select session ,
<nightshift> yvys: yes, a real server, so, postfix plus dovecot?
<yvyz> nightshift: Postfix + dovecot is a fairly straightforward solution. There are a ton of examples and walkthroughs for them.
<whoareU> yvyz: i reinstall ubuntu-desktop , it  still doesn't work
<nightshift> Thank you yvyz, I can find those.
<yvyz> nightshift: np
<yvyz> whoareU: run -> uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<yvyz> And paste the link
<Time-Warp> when did ubuntu start rolling out the packages with ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Time-Warp> 18.10 is prodigious
<yvyz> whoareU: ?
<lotuspsychje> Time-Warp: explain a bit what you mean?
<yvyz> Time-Warp: When you install with GUI did you select auto install 3rd party codecs?
<Time-Warp> just ran a new install and ran apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-addons i think i selected the 3rd party addons
<Time-Warp> yea :D
<yvyz> <3
<Time-Warp> that option is really nice
<lotuspsychje> Time-Warp: join #ubuntu-discuss to share your feelings
<whoareU> yvyz:https://img.vim-cn.com/12/3f5d25b4d8f4bac57cf163d6b3c3d57bc13781.png
<yvyz> whoareU: Not sure why you posted that, but. I was going to suggest you ctl-alt-f3, log in to your account, and run -> sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<root> hi
<root> 有人吗
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest86222> 有人吗
<Guest86222> 1
<Guest86222> 咋一进一退
<lotuspsychje> !zh | Guest86222
<ubottu> Guest86222: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<whoareU> yvyz: my pc work abnormal ,  i apologize  that leting you wait too long
<yvyz> That is OK. I understand. Lets try to fix your xsession first. One step at a time.
<yvyz> whoareU: ctl-alt-f3, log in to your account, and run -> sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<yvyz> whoareU: and then go back to your GUI TTY session, and try to log in again.
<Guest86222> No one in the Chinese group, I am also helpless.
<Guest86222> 报错
<Guest86222> 双语对照
<yvyz> 你有什么问题？
<Guest86222> root用户没声音
<lotuspsychje> Guest86222: only english here please
<Guest86222> Root account is silent
<lotuspsychje> Guest86222: log out irc and join back without root
<yvyz> Guest86222: 这是有目的的。 Pulseaudio不会为root执行。 建议您不要直接登录root。 创建用户帐户并使用sudo。
<yvyz> ^ "That is intended. Pulseaudio does not execute for root. It is suggested that you do not log into root directly. Create a user account and use sudo."
<Guest86222> okok
<yvyz> Guest86222: see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/232674/ubuntu-root-sound-problem
<yvyz> Guest86222: 和平与运气 :: Peace, and good luck
<Guest86222> Thank you. I see.
<Guest86222> Are you Dalao?
<yvyz> No.
<yvyz> I think. lol
<Guest86222> I won't use this software.
<yvyz> Is there a reason that you need to log in as root directly?
<Guest86222> bey
<Guest86222> I'm looking online.
<siwica> Where in the file systems are the short access menu-items to directories stored?
<siwica> The ones that are shown in Nautilus, an "Open File" dialog, ...
<lotuspsychje> siwica: explain your endgoal to the channel please, so volunteers can think along
<siwica> I want to add custom folders for quick access in an "Open File" dialog
<siwica> At the moment I have: Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos
<lotuspsychje> siwica: didnt test myself, but you could take a look on dconf-editor maybe
<yvyz> Oh, yout want nautilus to show more folder next to Home, Desktop, Documents?
<yvyz> from within nautilus: navigate to the folder you want to display on the left side and click: ctrl+d
<yvyz> They are called "Bookmarks"
<siwica> yvyz: Yes. Also I want to remove some of the existing ones.
<siwica> yvyz: Are they saved in some text file? I'd rather specify them there then messing with the GUI.
<yvyz> siwica: vim .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<OerHeks> i think you need nautilus-extentions, and nautilus -admin, for custom entries
<yvyz> Just edit the bookmarks file located at: .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<yvyz> -> ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks <- to be precise
<siwica> yvyz: Ah, perfekt. Thanks!
<yvyz> np
<tamarind> hey guys, what do you feel about the firefox sync ? i don't have an account yet and wondering whether it is safe to sync all user passwords, bookmarks to their servers
<tamarind> do you guys use it as well ?
<tamarind> need your view points please
<OerHeks> i worry about bookmarks, yes
<tamarind> OerHeks, what ! passwords ? that a joke ?
<OerHeks> oh, you don't store bookmarks in firefox?
<yvyz> This is not ontopic.
<CriticalCow> hello
<ExoUNX> hi
<CriticalCow> im a friend of vuur anyone know him
<ExoUNX> possibly, but the channel is quiet at the moment
<CriticalCow> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> CriticalCow: yes we seen vuurdraak, do you have an ubuntu question?
<CriticalCow> nah
<CriticalCow> im meeting with an old friend sorry
<CriticalCow> lotuspsychje is vuur also on as vuurdraak?
<lotuspsychje> CriticalCow: ask your friend, this channel is for ubuntu questions only
<CriticalCow> oh sorry
<CriticalCow> its just hes not currently online
<Uleepera> #ubuntu-us-pa
<baikal_> read about the new exciting pedo-friendly linux distribution https://exherbo.com/
<PtxDK6> read about the new exciting pedo-friendly linux distribution https://exherbo.com/
<lotuspsychje> !ops | PtxDK6 spam
<ubottu> PtxDK6 spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<bass_goon_> read about the new exciting pedo-friendly linux distribution https://exherbo.com/
<yachef> Hi! Can someone help me?
<yachef> I have a problem related to my Wifi connection, it is extremly slow on Ubuntu whereas it works well on Windows 10
<yachef> I have a problem related to my Wifi connection, it is extremly slow on Ubuntu whereas it works well on Windows 10 am i on the right channel to ask the question?
<yvyz> Please describe what you mean by slow?
<yachef> It takes a long time to reach web pages
<yachef> Videos can't even be launched
<ducasse> yvyz: what's your wifi chipset?
<ducasse> yachef: ^^
<yachef> I am quite a beginner, sorry, i am on a laptop, but i can't tell you what's my chipset, is there a command line to find it ?
<ducasse> yachef: pastebin the output of 'sudo lshw -C network'
<yachef> *-network
<yachef>        description: Interface réseau sans fil
<yachef>        produit: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<yachef>        fabriquant: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries
<yachef>        identifiant matériel: 0
<yachef>        information bus: pci@0000:08:00.0
<ducasse> !paste | yachef
<ubottu> yachef: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> yachef: but don't worry about it now, you have a broadcom chipset.
<yachef> What should i do then?
<ducasse> i don't have much experience with broadcom, sorry. you can look at the following wiki page if there is any help there.
<ducasse> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yachef> Perfect, i am going to check, thanks!
<yvyz> yachef: https://askubuntu.com/a/38700
<yachef> yvyz : thanks!!
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Could anyone help with "Could not find key with description"?
<V7> Encryptfs
<V7> Can't login via SSH from remote without login locally firstly
<ryuo> V7: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47122/cant-do-ssh-public-key-login-under-encrypted-home
<V7> ryuo: Oh dear
<V7> Thank you, but ...
<V7> This is insane.
<ryuo> well, it's to be expected. when it isn't mounted, ssh can't find your key.
<ryuo> when you login first, it can.
<V7> Yes, but there's should a normal workaround.
<V7> s/'s//
<V7> An author of encryptfs should add SSH support
<ducasse> it supports ssh just fine, the key just needs to be stored somewhere it can be read
<yachef> Hi! I have a problem related to my Wifi connection, it is extremly slow on Ubuntu whereas it works well on Windows. My chipset is a Broadcom one and the driver looks updated (downloaded from Additional Drivers on Ubuntu)
<yachef> Hi! I have a problem related to my Wifi connection, it is extremly slow on Ubuntu whereas it works well on Windows. My chipset is a Broadcom one and the driver looks updated (downloaded from Additional Drivers on Ubuntu)
<yachef> Hi! I have a problem related to my Wifi connection, it is extremly slow on Ubuntu whereas it works well on Windows. My chipset is a Broadcom one and the driver looks updated (downloaded from Additional Drivers on Ubuntu)
<yvyz> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<yvyz> yachef: Did you go through the steps in the links we provided?
<ronyg24> Hey, so I'm on 18.04 and my internal mic is not working.
<ronyg24> I tried pauvocontrol, but it gets reset after one trial.
<ronyg24> Any idea on how I can fix that?
<add1ctus> Hi! I'm having a problem with VirtualBox. When I try to start a virtual machine it gives me an error and tells me to run /sbin/vboxconfig as root for setup. But when I try that, I get "vboxdrv.sh: failed: modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why.". When I try dmesg (both with or without sudo), there isn't a single line related to this error, as the last one is from my printer drivers (I always get this on boot, it
<add1ctus> to troubleshoot this?
<yvyz> add1ctus: What is the error it prints before it says to sduo /sbin/vboxconfig?
<yvyz> And OS version and VirtualBox version are you running?
<add1ctus> yvyz: Running Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, the message is "The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/sbin/vboxconfig' as root."
<add1ctus> VirtualBox 6.0.4
<add1ctus> yvyz: Also says "where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT." after that message
<yvyz> 1) Most likely the kernel driver that needs to be installed must be compiled locally or the dependency is unable to be found/downloaded.
<yvyz> 2) The best thing  you could do is install VirtualBox from the Oracle distribution list directly: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads#Debian-basedLinuxdistributions
<yvyz> Or,
<yvyz> You could attempt to reinstall virtualbox via apt directly. "sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox-dkms" then "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` dkms virtualbox-dkms" then then manually enable the kernel drivers via modprobe with "sudo modprobe vboxdrv && sudo modprobe vboxnetflt"
<yvyz> I suggest you attempt the latter first, and if that does not succeed to try and install directly from the oracle package I listed above.
<yvyz> add1ctus: ?
<add1ctus_> yvyz: Sorry, had to restart my laptop as a part of the installation process. I tried the latter approach. Care to repeat the last step I need to do? (after the apt install)
<yvyz> You could attempt to reinstall virtualbox via apt directly. "sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox-dkms" then "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` dkms virtualbox-dkms" then then manually enable the kernel drivers via modprobe with "sudo modprobe vboxdrv && sudo modprobe vboxnetflt"
<add1ctus_> Now I'm getting "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available"
<add1ctus_> When I tried the apt install step, a prompt came up (think it was because of secure boot) asking me for a password, saying that it will restart and ask me for the password when it boots up again. But the restart failed and I had to do it manually. Might be the reason?
<yvyz> Yes, that is the reason
<add1ctus_> yvyz: Should I try running the installer again, or is there another way to fix this?
<yvyz> Run it again.
<yvyz> At this point you will need to
<add1ctus_> yvyz: I got to the same password step again. Anything I should do in advance to make sure the restart doesn't fail again? What do I do if it does?
<yvyz> Use your password. Restart. If it fails, i would want you to install from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads#Debian-basedLinuxdistributions <- And to follow its directions
<add1ctus> yvyz: Just wanted to let you know that it works now. Thanks!
<yvyz> Awesome!
<yvyz> NP man.
<yvyz> Its the ubuntu version of "turning it off, and on again"
<wheresvic> lol
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yvyz> o/
<sazawal> Hello. I have mistakenly deleted all the Windows partitions during Lubuntu 18.10 installation. Then I started reinstalling Lubuntu with a Live USB by 1) booting in UEFI mode, 2) Creating a new GPT partition table, 3) Creating a 200 mb partition at /boot/efi with the flag "esp", 4) Creating swap space and other partitions. After the installation I am getting Boost.Python error in job "bootloader". Here is the screenshot https://pa
<sazawal> steboard.co/I3y7sHa.png
<jeremy31> sazawal: If Windows is gone, just install with "use entire disk" option
<BluesKaj> sazawal, post the irl again , you split it
<BluesKaj> url
<sazawal> BluesKaj, Here https://pasteboard.co/I3y7sHa.png
<sazawal> jeremy31, But I want separate partitions for system files and personal files. What about the swap space?
<jeremy31> sazawal: It should use a swap file and you can make a /home partition after installing
<BluesKaj> sazawal, best to use manual partitioning intead of auto
<sazawal> jeremy31, I could try this.
<sazawal> BluesKaj, I have used the manual partitioning only. So the partitions I made were 1) EFI 2) Swap 3) / for system files 4) /home/ for personal files.
<BluesKaj> sazawal, during the install?
<jeremy31> sazawal: was the EFI partition using fat32 with esp and boot flag?
<sazawal> BluesKaj,  Yes during the installation, or better to say prior to installation, the installer asks for it.
<sazawal> jeremy31, EFI was fat32 with esp flag and /boot/efi mountpoint
<BluesKaj> sazawal, ok
<sazawal> jeremy31, Do you mean I should put two flags there, boot and esp?
<jeremy31> sazawal: what result from terminal for> mokutil --sb-state
<sazawal> BluesKaj, jeremy31, Also I created a GPT partition table before making partitions. I am not sure if MBR or GPT are the right ones for it.
<sazawal> jeremy31, On running this from Live USB, it says "This system doesn't support Secure Boot"
<jeremy31> sazawal: can you find a /sys/firmware/efi directory?
<sazawal> yes i do
<jeremy31> sazawal: any contents? anything in efivars subdirectory?
<zetheroo> I'm trying to sort this issue with Gthumb out - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gthumb/issues/36 - but I'm being asked to 'install debug packages for glib2, gtk3 and gthumb'. What packages would those be in 18.04?
<BluesKaj> sazawal, then you might need to disable secure boot in the bios. Maybe it's set to legacy bios?
<sazawal> jeremy31, It has 3 subdirectories vars, runtime-map and efivars, and other files. The subdirectories also have contents.
<jeremy31> sazawal: check BIOS settings to see if it is set to EFI only
<sazawal> BluesKaj, I didn't find secure boot option in the BIOS. And I have chosen "UEFI Only" in the boot choice out of "Legacy Only/UEFI Only/Both"
<BluesKaj> sazawal, ok
<BluesKaj> think jeremy31 has better handle on your situation than me, so I'll defer to his suggestions
<sazawal> BluesKaj, jeremy31 Another thing, when I was booting into the Live USB, after selecting the language, it was showing "1.55 no irq handler vectors" or something like that. But it booted into the Live USB anyway after that.
<jeremy31> sazawal: Try an automatic install with no internet connection as this might be related to some 18.04 grub install issues that happened in July
<sazawal> jeremy31, I am trying it right away.
<pavlushka> for caching debs, what setup is needed? on a home network?
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: explain your end goal please, you want to download debs locally?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: like I have multiple debian system on my home network, for updating each, the same file needed to be downloaded over and over again, can any setup save the hassle?
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: here is the uubntu channel right
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: ok, my debians are all ubuntu variants, that satisfies :p (was generalizing a bit)
<lotuspsychje> debian ubuntu variants lol, wish Os is that
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: ok, these are ubuntu-mate, lubuntu and ubuntu's
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: you can lol again
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: do you control all the computers over an ubuntu-server, that could be automated?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: yes, there are some RPIs also
<ducasse> pavlushka: apt-cacher-ng is pretty commonly used for this, i imagine
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: I maintain those from my machine through ssh.
<sazawal> jeremy31, I got exactly the same error for auto partitioning.
<SimonNL> sazawal: and without internet connection ?
<sazawal> SimonNL, Yes without internet.
<ioria> sazawal, what error ?
<sazawal> ioria, here https://pasteboard.co/I3y7sHa.png
<pavlushka> ducasse: nice, but what should be the best setup for that (in the network)?
<pavlushka> I meant the diagram
<ioria> sazawal,   it's lubuntu ?
<sazawal> ioria, Yes
 * pavlushka reading https://wiki.debian.org/AptCacherNg
<ioria> sazawal,   in the meanwhile , download lubu 18.04
<sazawal> ioria, if you say so. But can't this be fixed in 18.10?
<ioria> sazawal,   idk, might be a calamere thing
<ioria> *calamares
<ducasse> pavlushka: what do you mean diagram? just run it on a server the others have access to and point them to it
<sazawal> that is the installer?
<ioria> yup
<pavlushka> ducasse: yep, got it (I thought I had to hook it up to the router as NAS)
<ducasse> pavlushka: not necessary, aiui
<pavlushka> ducasse: I got the "not necessary" part only, lol
<ioria> sazawal,  if the installation  has finished, you can also try to re-boot  the livecd, and reinstall grub
<sazawal> ioria, Yes it is finished with the error. I have never reinstalled grub, can you help me with this?
<ducasse> pavlushka: 'aiui' = 'as i understand it', if that's what you mean
<pavlushka> exactly
<ioria> sazawal,  boot again the livecd in 'Try' mode
<ioria> sazawal,  the iso you used is 64-bit or 32 ?
<sazawal> ioria, it is 64-bit. now I am rebooting with the Live USB
<sazawal> ioria, Ok, I am ready with the Live USB. How do I fix the grub?
<ioria> sazawal,  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<sazawal> ioria, Temporary failure in name resolution. Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<ioria> sazawal,  do you have connectivity ?
<sazawal> yes, let me connect.
<sazawal> ioria, Okay, now the same warning but it is trying to connect to termbin.com/tne8
<ioria> sazawal,  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<sazawal> ioria, The last command is still running. What should I do with that?
<ioria> sazawal,  ctrl+c
<sazawal> ok
<sazawal> ioria, Okay mounted, now?
<ioria> sazawal,  ls -R/mnt/sys/firmware/efi   | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> sazawal,  ls -R /mnt/sys/firmware/efi   | nc termbin.com 9999
<Anywhere> gabmus[m]: just wanted to thank you and let you know your help evenually led to me being able to use the touchpad. This, and the post below it is what did it, together with a newer kernel https://forum.manjaro.org/t/all-issues-with-ryzen-2500u-rx560x-acer-nitro-5-an515-42/59156/103
<sazawal> ioria, /mnt/sys/firmware/efi': no such file or directory
<ioria> sazawal,  ok, uname -r ? you can paste here
<sazawal> ioria, 4.18.0-10-generic
<ioria> sazawal,  and this ? ls -R /sys/firmware/efi       you got output ?
<sazawal> ioria, yes a long list, of files?
<ioria> sazawal,  ok;   for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<sazawal> ioria, okay done.
<ioria> sazawal,  sudo chroot /mnt
<sazawal> ioria, okay done
<ioria> sazawal,  mount -a
<sazawal> ioria, okay done
<ioria> sazawal,  grub-install && update-grub
<sazawal> ioria, Installing for blabla platform. Could not prepare boot variable: No such file or directory. grub-install: error: efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: Input/output error.
<jeremy31> I think /dev/sda1 has to be mounted as /mnt/boot/efi
<ioria> jeremy31, mount -a should have done the job ....
<ioria> jeremy31,  ls -R boot ; what you see ?
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> sazawal,   ls -R boot ; what you see ?
<sazawal> ioria, A long list or *.mod files
<EriC^> sazawal: that faults likely mean the nvram is read only
<EriC^> it's an efibootmgr error, last part of grub-install when it adds the entry to uefi list
<sazawal> EriC^ is it fixable?
<ioria> EriC^, mounting the  efivarfs might help ?
<ioria> sazawal,  try this :  mount -t efivarfs efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<sazawal> ioria, okay done
<EriC^> sazawal: yeah you could always just use the default booting entries location
<EriC^> sazawal: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> sazawal,  update-grub
<sazawal> Should I do update-grub now?
<EriC^> it's a grub-install error
<EriC^> sazawal: try the command above with termbin
<ioria> sazawal,  and  then  try again    grub-install -v --target=x86_64-efi --recheck /dev/sda
<sazawal> wait wait, so I am running the termbin command now.
<sazawal> ioria, EriC^, termbin command finished with no errors or warnings. Now I will run the "grub-install -v..." command
<EriC^> sazawal: what's the link it gave you? xD
<ioria> sazawal,  maybe we want the url
<sazawal> termbin.com/xe2m
<sazawal> Let me know when to proceed.
<EriC^> sazawal: ok, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sazawal> termbin.com/j9bn
<EriC^> sazawal: ok seems the efi file is in the efi/boot/bootx64.efi location (default)
<EriC^> sazawal: we could also add the windows one just to be sure
<EriC^> sazawal: mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot
<EriC^> sazawal: then cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^> sazawal: finally "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi/ /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<gabmus[m]> <freenode_Any "gabmus: just wanted to thank you"> Anywhere: that's great to know! If you could detail what you did to make it work, I could make an entry on the Arch wiki or somewhere similar to document it.
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if bionic is supposed to autoclean kernels now, i cant seem to find settings for it
<EriC^> sazawal: sorry typo in the last one finally "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<CookieM> lotuspsychje, my bionic doesn’t autoclean
<rebab> Is 20 GB HDD enough for Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> CookieM: last i heared, it suppose to autoclean like, let current & 2 older kernels remain, and vanish the rest?
<EriC^> rebab: it's ok
<SubCool> Hey, so i asked somepalce else, but imma ask here too. When i reboot, my ssh is disabled. how do i make it permanently enabled.
<sazawal> EriC^ Okay done with the last three commands
<CookieM> lotuspsychje, actually it did when I was on 16.04
<tomreyn> SubCool: is openssh-server installed?
<SubCool> yeah...
<EriC^> sazawal: try restarting
<lotuspsychje> rebab: you could try the minimal install and/or use bleachbit after to free space
<tomreyn> SubCool: which ubuntu version? lsb_release -ds
<Anywhere> gabmus[m]: upgraded to 4.19.26, did
<Anywhere>     sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<Anywhere>     sudo modprobe -v psmouse proto=imps
<Anywhere>  and then made grub boot options:
<Anywhere>     pci=noaer rcu_nocbs=0-7 ivrs_ioapic[4]=00:14.0 ivrs_ioapic[5]=00:00.2 idle=nomwait psmouse.proto=imps
<EriC^> sazawal: set the bios to boot the default stuff, or if it has a "windows installation default" option use that
<Anywhere> oh, sorry for spam
<SubCool> Kali GNU/Linux Rolling - lol
<jeremy31> sazawal: Acer computer?
<SubCool> i got tired of Kubuntu crashing for no reason.
<sazawal> jeremy31, No, Thinkpad
<tomreyn> Anywhere: this was a bit too much text per time, you're muted fot now (automatically), should be able to speak again shortly
<tomreyn> now
<Anywhere> yea, was the line breaks I guess. Wasn't intentional.
<rebab> Actually I'll install Xubuntu is 20 GB enough for Xubuntu?
<SubCool> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> SubCool: this channel support Ubuntu Linux.
<gabmus[m]> <freenode_Any "yea, was the line breaks I guess"> Anywhere: thanks! Can you remind me the pc model again?
<Anywhere> acer nitro 515-42
<lotuspsychje> rebab: yes, depending what you will do?
<tomreyn> SubCool: also its flavours, like Kubuntu, but not !Kali
<rebab> lotuspsychje: Surfing, watching movies etc.
<SubCool> tomreyn yeah, i asked there. but it is just ssh. and it is ubuntu. - but cool. thanks
<gabmus[m]> Anywhere: great thanks
<Anywhere> gabmus[m]: I didn't seperate exactly what gave the effect, since I did all three of those things at once. Might be one step isn't needed but at least those work. gabmus[m] and thanks to you!
<tomreyn> !kali | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> SubCool: Kali is not Ubuntu, no.
<sazawal> EriC^, On rebooting, it opens a grub console.
<EriC^> sazawal: that sounds good
<EriC^> sazawal: try typing "insmod normal" then "normal"
<tomreyn> So when you run Ubuntu and have questions about openssh-server there, you're welcome to ask here.
<lotuspsychje> rebab: should do the trick
<sazawal> EriC^, done, then?
<EriC^> sazawal: what does "echo $prefix" and "echo $root" give?
<SubCool> tomreyn im running the ubuntu version of Kali. Ill be swtiching to debian soon. But- not yet. Its ok. they answered. THanks. Usually the guys here are helpful anyways.
<sazawal> prefix gives (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub and root gives hd0,gpt2
<sazawal> EriC^
<SubCool> I cant get 18.04 to run without dolphin crashing or baloo going nuts. If i try to fix baloo- it destroys kde. -im  good.
<SubCool> bbl. thanks
<EriC^> sazawal: aha maybe the grub config doesnt exist?
<tomreyn> SubCool: you can try askin questions about ubuntu derivatives in ##linux
<EriC^> sazawal: try "configfile (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<tomreyn> they're usually quite open to anything linux based there
<EriC^> sazawal: i guess you didnt run update-grub by itself earlier
<sazawal> EriC^ Now the console is cleared, and I ended up again with grub>
<EriC^> sazawal: ok, try quickly "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2"
<sazawal> EriC^ I think I did update-grub once before conversation with you started. But it failed.
<EriC^> sazawal: and "initrd /initrd.img" then try typing "boot"
<EriC^> any luck?
<sazawal> EriC^ Okay now many check messages are appearing.
<EriC^> sazawal: sounds good
<EriC^> if it boots up right, open a terminal and type "sudo update-grub"
<sazawal> EriC^ Cool, it booted now.
<sazawal> EriC^ Should I connect to the internet before update-grub?
<EriC^> sazawal: nope no need
<sazawal> EriC^ Great, thanks a lot. Please explain me what was the problem.
<EriC^> sazawal: afaict the bios nvram is set to read only so you cant modify the uefi list, so grub-install failed in the last part, so we used the default uefi location instead + windows one
<EriC^> no problem
<sazawal> EriC^ I mean why the original installation with the Live USB failed? Is it a bug which will be fixed in the future, or it has something to do with the specifications of my laptop?
<EriC^> sazawal: i'd guess it failed at the last stage where it installs grub, if you use "ubiquity -b" to launch it from a terminal it wont install grub and you'd get a clean install (it would continue the last clean up stages and whatnot)
<sazawal> Initially I have removed all Windows partitions including the EFI. And during the manual install, I created an EFI partition, swap space, and other partitions, but it didnt work for me.
<EriC^> sazawal: it's nothing ubuntu can do about, your bios nvram is set to read-only, you could possibly upgrade the bios online or something
<EriC^> but i wouldnt sweat it, just use the default location for uefi, and use ubiquity -b for future installs
<sazawal> EriC^ I see. So the BIOS is outdated I guess. Strange, because the date in BIOS says 2011. Sorry what is ubiquity?
<EriC^> sazawal: not outdated, your manufacturer is an a*hole and set it to read only
<EriC^> they possibly come out with releases later when people whine enough
<sazawal> EriC^ Oh. I know that this laptop is out of manufacture already.
<tomreyn> Anywhere: would you have a bit of time to tell me a few things about your system in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<tomreyn> wont take long
<EriC^> sazawal: ubiquity is the installer for ubuntu
<sazawal> EriC^ Same for Lubuntu? I was installing Lubuntu now. Okay, if it doesn't install grub, then I have to do update-grub after the installation if I am not wrong. Grub update should be a part of the installation I guess.
<jeremy31> sazawal: Lubuntu will do the same
<EriC^> sazawal: if you want to install another ubuntu, use "ubiquity -b" from a terminal to start the installer
<EriC^> sazawal: once it's done, chroot into the installation, and install grub
<CobHead> I see Ubiquity and immediately think of Ubiquiti
<CobHead> Making for interesting confusion
<sazawal> EriC^ Alright.
<jeremy31> sazawal: you might want to save chat history somewhere
<sazawal> jeremy31, Good idea. I have already saved my terminal log. I will do so for the chat history as well.
<Anywhere> gabmus[m]: btw, you probably have that in there already, but I disabled fast and secure boot too.
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I just want to put this in case any of you are able to help others in future.  I asked previously whether in pluma or gedit (I use MATE) it would be possible to adjust the number of items in the previously-opened files list in the File menu.  It's 5 by default.  It turns out you can, by using dconf-editor.  So if anyone asks you, that's how you do it.
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is there any GIF editor like IconLover for Linux?
<lunatikos> hi, anyone uses jack audio ? i got errors after config... how do i reset config by default ?
<tomreyn> lunatikos: i don't use it, but changes are configurations are stored either somewhere in ~/.config/jack (may be spelled similarily) or ~/.jack or /etc/jack or /etc/default/jack
<lunatikos> comment les mettre en fav ?
<tomreyn> !fr | lunatikos
<ubottu> lunatikos: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lunatikos> oops
<lunatikos> sry wrong channel
<johnfg> hi folks
<EriC^> hi johnfg
<lunatikos> thx, gonna try
<johnfg> Talking to you from subzero Montana!
<johnfg> I researched this a bit on this new ubuntu install, but haven't found the solution: when I sudo I get:
<johnfg> groups: cannot find name for group ID 1098496223
<johnfg> And I'm quite sure the culprit is nslcd, but the group number is 128.
<lunatikos> does pulse-effects can interfere with jack at same time ?
<johnfg> Any idea how to fix this and make it go away?
<lunatikos> ./.config/jack -> deleted folder now it's ok :)
<database2> iopl: Operation not permitted
<database2> You need to be root.
<zetheroo> I'm trying to sort this issue with Gthumb out - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gthumb/issues/36 - but I'm being asked to 'install debug packages for glib2, gtk3 and gthumb'. What packages would those be in 18.04?
<ioria> you need to add a repo in sources.list , iirc
<zetheroo> ok, I added the repo according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages#CA-d73e3ce5ba2aaf7dd9038e92d593041541c427f9_1
<ioria> zetheroo, update and search for  e.g. gthumb-dbgsym
<zetheroo> still not finding any -dbg packages for those
<ioria> zetheroo,  gthumb-dbgsym
<zetheroo> ah k
<zetheroo> which gtk3 dbgsym package do I need? There are 3.
<zetheroo> gtk3-engines-unico-dbgsym gtk3-engines-xfce-dbgsym gtk3-im-libthai-dbgsym
<zetheroo> I'm not running xfce so I guess not that one ..
<ClickTek> Any Ubuntu Forum Admins available? I'd like to chat with one via PM if at all possible. Thanks
<ioria> zetheroo, idk what you need exactly, but probably you need   libgtk-3-bin-dbgsym
<ioria> zetheroo, and libgtk-3-0-dbgsym
<zetheroo> ok
<BluesKaj> ClickTek, just ask your question, PMs are frowned upon here
<ClickTek> That's ok, it's nothing a non-admin can help with. Don't worry about it.
<BluesKaj> ClickTek, I'm not worried :-0
<ClickTek> Good deal.
<BluesKaj> ask your question(s) ClickTek , you might get lucky :-)
<ClickTek> It's simply a forum registration issue. That's all and I can't get an opportunity to talk with someone who can REALLY help with that. It's not the end of the world - but it'd be nice to use the forums.
<BluesKaj> or be referred to a chat that can help you
<DJones> ClickTek: There used to be a channel on freenode #ubuntuforums, it still exists,maybe they can helpyou
<ren0v0> Hi, does Nautilus not save thumbnails from remote drives?
<jeremy31> ClickTek: Doesn't appear to be any admin available on #ubuntuforums right now
<jeremy31> ClickTek: /join #ubuntuforums
<ClickTek> Thanks
<OerHeks> ren0v0, thumbnails on remote/external drives give such large datastream, you don't want that, it makes it horribly slow
<OerHeks> like windows, same behaviour i guess
<ren0v0> OerHeks, how do you mean?
<OerHeks> just explained, it makes it horribly slow
<ren0v0> It's horribly slow at the moment which is why I'm trying to find a solution, I load thumbnails on the drive but Nautilus doesn't save them
<OerHeks> reading all the files, make a thumbnail, next one, etc
<ren0v0> OerHeks, you aren't being very clear, Nautilus "does not" save thumbnails from remote drives, you are just saying its slow, what does that mean ?
<OerHeks> where should those thumbnails be saved?
<ren0v0> I'm asking the question here, why am I being asked questions?? :D
<ren0v0> I'm asking - does Nautilus not save thumbnails from remote drives?
<ren0v0> Because, it clearly generates them on the fly, but i'm not sure what happens after you change DIR
<OerHeks> go into settings; search/preview. see  thumbnails section: standard 'files on this computer only'  but you can change that
<OerHeks> it makes it horribly slow, just saying
<ren0v0> omg
<ren0v0> I've already said i'm viewing thumbnails remotely
<database2> iopl: Operation not permitted
<ren0v0> I'm not asking how to do that, I'm asking if Nautilus is supposed to save them
<database2> You need to be root.
<ioria> ren0v0, i guess so: ls /home/$USER/.cache/thumbnails
<ren0v0> ioria, it doesn't use them for remote files, so does it delete them after you change DIR?
<ren0v0> seems completely pointless to load them and not save somewhere
<ioria> no idea, sy
<erle-> For your information: yalu-dark is not compatible with hexchat
<erle-> https://imgur.com/a/YG9NAXG
<erle-> for comparison screenshots with yalu, yalu-dark, adwaita, adwaita-dark and ambiance
<erle-> *yaru
<lunaticedit> Hey, is anyone able to install the nvidia binary drivers in 18.10? I've tried the option from additional hardware, i've also tried from that extra graphics driver ppa.
<lunaticedit> Nomatter what I do, I get a purple screen and have to apt purge nvidia* to get back to a graphical desktop
<lunaticedit> GTX1060, worked just fine on kde neon
<OerHeks> the driver ppa is the way to go, maybe you need nomodeset too
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lunaticedit> I'll check that out. I'm very familiar with linux, but I really hope this isn't the normal experience for linux newbs :-S
<lunaticedit> re-installing drivers, hopefully that'l fix it, i remember having to nomodeset back in the day as well
<lunaticedit> thanks @OerHeks, that worked
<OerHeks> lunaticedit, have fun! with that repo you would get updates too, not with the binairy from nvidia itself
<unimatrix9> we are having some trouble with connecting to public hot spots ( wifi )
<unimatrix9> with 18.04 LTS
<unimatrix9> any one who has the some problems ?
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: can you give more details. are you still in vicinity of those so you can test more?
<tomreyn> s/\./?/
<heap_> hi, if i execute halt in ubuntu server on my intel nuc it power off but led is still blue instead of yellow
<heap_> why its not power off it completely?
<tomreyn> heap_: try a firmware upgrade
<OerHeks> halt is not enough, halt --poweroff
<unimatrix9> its alway' s a to many redirects error
<nashimus> I installed ubuntu server 18.10 and I thought I had chose the option to use free space and resize the existing windows installation. I must have done something stupid without realizing... I'm able to boot ubuntu fine, but it seems to have stepped on the partition table and possible the existing Windows 10 installation. I've never had to deal with this situation before and assume that caution is probably wise. Does anyone have any suggestions
<nashimus> for how I can approach this safely? I don't care about the ubuntu install, or even the windows OS, just the documents in the Windows partition. Thanks.
<murthy> heap_: It could be due to your power saver settings in the bios
<lunaticedit> @nashimus do you see the windows partition in Disks?
<nashimus> nope
<nashimus> appears that the partition table is mangled
<lunaticedit> define 'mangled'
<unimatrix9> server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555
<nashimus> perhaps "missing or corrupt" would be a better choice. I don't actually know.
<nashimus> partitionmanager says "No valid partition table was found on this device."
<nashimus> also, I've removed the drive and connected it to another system.
<lunaticedit> then yes, I would agree, at that point i'd suggest using file recovery software. if you've attached it to a windows box, recuva or the like
<CodeMouse92> P.S. If you've attached to a Linux system, testdisk is a hide-saver
<lunaticedit> yeah testdisk would be the linux equiv
<lunaticedit> i'd DEF mount it as readonly
<CodeMouse92> Used it to recover near about 500 GB of twice-overwritten data once.
<nashimus> wonderful, thank you for the suggestions
<nashimus> firing up testdisk now to see what I can find out.
<lunaticedit> when the partition is wiped the files aren't necessarily gone, there's just no pointer to it
<lunaticedit> obviously if new data is written to the disk (i.e. installing a linux distro) that could do bad things and you'll have less of a chance of getting files off it
<nashimus> yeah, that's why I removed it from the system immediately, since I had no idea if ubuntu was stepping on the windows files..
<lunaticedit> but lets hope you simply nuked your partition table
<nashimus> *fingers crossed*
<lunaticedit> I would suggest in the future to use either local storage (external usb drive), or cloud storage :)
<lunaticedit> I'm lazy so i use google drive
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: were you responding to me there? and these are messages you see in firefox?
<heap_> tomreyn: firmware of what? u mean bios?
<CodeMouse92> Nextcloud, if you have a server ;)
<tomreyn> heap_: yes, mainboard firmware, it's probably uefi, not bios
<lunaticedit> yay thanks again guys for helping with the nvidia boot issue, diablo 3 is now running :D
<heap_> tomreyn: ah ok
<lunaticedit> and, to be clear, that's the most important thing to get working
<tomreyn> heap_: but what OerHeks said may well be the correct answer
<heap_> okay lets try
<tomreyn> heap_: i.e. use the "shutdown" command rather than just 2halt"
<unimatrix9> yes
<tomreyn> !who | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<heap_> works like a charm : halt --poweroff
<heap_> thanks
<unimatrix9> tomreyn, actually its more an overall question, if any one here has trouble with public wifi hotspots and connection ubuntu 18.04.2
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: the firefox error message you quoted suggests that the webserver you are trying to connect to there is setup insecurely. there used to be a way to override this in firefox, but it was removed years ago, since no such servers should exist anymore nowadays.
<unimatrix9> i see, yes, well its an new public spae here ( library ) that just opened , they have this new network, public wifi, but ubuntu, what we use cant connect for some reason
<unimatrix9> we are using the flexspaces to do our work.. and the wifi
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: if you know who manags the network in this public space, talk to them and show them the message you got
<tgm4883> unimatrix9: are you supposed to be redirected to a portal? If so, can you go to the portal directly?
<nashimus> hell yes
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: if they need help with it they are welcome to connect to freenode and ping me on a channel.
<nashimus> testdisk shows the expected files!
<nashimus> Never used test disk before, thank you for the suggestion! :)
<unimatrix9> yes its a redirect to the portal, that pops up the ubuntu dialog -- that gives the redirect error
<unimatrix9> i indeed also try to use the redirect url in browser
<unimatrix9>  and all kind of other idea' s , like turning off the ubuntu popup dialog
<unimatrix9> linux mint - older version , by the way , does work
<OerHeks> general: for wifi hotspots, one needs this package, network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu , explained here ( old post, still valid) https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/disable-network-connectivity-checking-ubuntu-17-10
<OerHeks> !info network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu
<ubottu> network-manager-config-connectivity-ubuntu (source: network-manager): NetworkManager configuration to enable connectivity checking. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.6-2ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<OerHeks> so you can be tracked and stuff
<qwebirc16251> my .bashrc file contains: harvest='python3 /opt/theHarvester/trunk/theHarvester.py', and  john='john-the-ripper' but for some reason only the "john" alias works.  Any idea why?
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: yes, an outdated and insecure operating system with an outdated and insecure webbrowser may enable the connection. but we don't support this here because we care too much for you.
<OerHeks> qwebirc16251, maybe use full path for python3 ?
<qwebirc16251> oooooh i see
<OerHeks> 'which python3' is helpfull
<qwebirc16251> but why does it work when i use the alias command?
<qwebirc16251> alias harvest="blah blah"
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: since the urls you get to see there are probably not reachable form the internet, or if they are, different content may be returned, it will be difficult to help you work around this remotely.
<OerHeks> yeah, maybe, but i have no reason to help kali stuff actually
<OerHeks> smart ass
<unimatrix9> thats thrue tomreyn i know
<qwebirc16251> OerHeks: im not on kali, im on ubuntu 18.04
<unimatrix9> true *
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: so just ask the local staff there about their admin, and massage them towards upgrading the access point software, since it's outdated and a security risk for everyone using it.
<qwebirc16251> OerHeks: and it could have been any program, not necessarily theHarvester
<unimatrix9> thanks tomreyn, i will have to chat with them..
<qwebirc16251> OerHeks: btw, using the full python3 path didnt help
<tomreyn> qwebirc16251: whats the output of: cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
<johnfg> There are programs that ubuntu doesn't like being run as root.  Who should own /var/www/html to allow me to add content there?
<johnfg> tomreyn: Did you happen to see my question about an odd group showing up, from a couple of hours ago?
<tomreyn> johnfg: no. this seems to be the first time you highlighted (addressed) me today.
<johnfg> I researched this a bit on this new ubuntu install, but haven't found the solution: when I sudo I get:
<johnfg> groups: cannot find name for group ID 1098496223
<johnfg> And I'm quite sure the culprit is nslcd, but the group number is 128.
<johnfg> tomreyn: those are the 3.
<tomreyn> johnfg: did you make changes to your sudoers configuration, though? is there someone else who manages this computer othjer than you?
<johnfg> tomreyn: No and no.  I did, however, assign a password to root.
<tomreyn> johnfg: you mention nslcd, have you reconfigured your cmputer to enable authentication against network authentication databases, such as ldap or AD?
<OerHeks> johnfg, reverse that again, maybe the damage is already done; standard the administrator add himself to the www-data group to have comfy access
<OerHeks> password to root is a sad idea
<unimatrix9> thanks all , bye
<murthy> I just missed 7 of 9
<royal_screwup21> anyone use the oh-my-bash themes? what does the {3} in [my_repo {3 }  ✗] mean?
<OerHeks> royal_screwup21, more luck in ##linux i guess, that github project has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<tomreyn> breaking your shell is not supported here
<OerHeks> yes, he encountered that already, iirc
<johnfg> OerHeks: I'll get back to yours in a sec.
<johnfg> tomreyn: Yes, I authenticate against ldap.
<johnfg> OerHeks: What's the best way to remove the root password?  via vipw?
<tomreyn> johnfg: so the configuration you made there to enable that is incorrect, double check it.
<tomreyn> johnfg: sudo passwd --delete root
<johnfg> tomreyn: what configuration?
<johnfg> the ldap authentication is working fine.  Don't know which you mean.
<tomreyn> johnfg: you probably made changes to either your sudp configuration or your nslcd configuration which trigger the "groups: cannot find name for group ID 1098496223" message. this message suggests that your system now knows of a group id 1098496223 which does not have a name assigned. which is irregular. this group id may have been sources from the ladap server. but since we cannot know the configurations you applied, all we can do is guess.
<johnfg> I ran sudo passwd --delete root, but when I just did a sudo, it still gave the error: groups: cannot find name for group ID 1098496262
<OerHeks> hence the damage is already done, with root passowrd
<OerHeks> backup data, and start fresh
<OerHeks> big warnings.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account ..
<james_brown> i have added 2 aliased to my ~/.bashrc file: harvest='/usr/local/bin/python3 /opt/theHarvester/trunk/theHarvester.py'  and  john='john-the-ripper' but for some reason only "john" works
<james_brown> any idea why?
<tomreyn> johnfg: when you run sudo, it (sudo) needs to know which users and groups exist. thus checks which groups are available (you can do so using "getent group". apparently your system is aware of a group with ID 1098496262 (which is unusually high) but without a group name. there are two situations i can think of which may be causing this: (1) this group is configured (incorrectly) in the ldap server you have set your system to connect to / query.
<tomreyn> (2) this group ID does not really exist on the ldap server nor on your local system but it is returned as a result of incorrectly configuring the ldap server lookup on your local system. in either case i recommend you talk to your local ldap admins (unless this is you?).
<ioria> james_brown, /usr/local/bin/python3 ? are you serious ?
<mlalkaka> james_brown, can you paste those lines (or the whole .bashrc file) to a pastebin so that we can check for syntax errors?
<tomreyn> james_brown: whats the output of: cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
<james_brown> ioria: at the beginning it was only python3, but then someone here suggested to use the whole path
<james_brown> mlalkaka: sure
<mlalkaka> james_brown, you can use https://paste.ubuntu.com
<james_brown> mlalkaka: but the thing is that when i use that exact line with the "alias" command, it works perfectly
<ioria> james_brown, and that is the full path ? you installed python3 locally ?
<james_brown> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w9qdprddBk/
<james_brown> ioria: thats the output of "which python3"
<ioria> i'am out
<james_brown> ioria: care to explain your frustration?
<ioria> you're trolling
<james_brown> im really not
<james_brown> im just a noob with ubuntu
<ioria> and you use harvester
<tomreyn> now, should a noob with ubuntu be penetration testing?
<james_brown> thats not really the question
<tomreyn> it is a question you should ask yourself
<james_brown> sure
<Gerowen> I have a wireless printer which supports the remote sending of a fax using the HP software in Windows.  For example, you could fax a PDF document the same as if you had printed the document, laid it on the scanner and faxed it manually with the printer itself.
<Gerowen> The printer works fine for scanning documents and printing them, but is there a solution to let me use the fax feature of it from a PC?
<bprompt> james_brown:    what error do you get when you issue the alias in the .bashrc?
<james_brown> you done being rude or you guys would help a dude trying to learn?
<james_brown> bprompt: harvest: command not found
<mlalkaka> james_brown, aren't you just missing the `alias` command? Here's an updated paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4TZwh8GRFP/
<bprompt> james_brown:   so if you issue it from the command line, after setting the alias, it works, but if you stick the alias in .bashrc, no dice, right?
<james_brown> mlalkaka: then why does the other alias work?
<ioria> it needs a lot of requirements , not even in the ubuntu repos
<james_brown> bprompt: exactly
<james_brown> mlalkaka: i updated the bashrc file adding "alias", still doesnt work
<james_brown> command not found
<bprompt> james_brown:    I assume you used the "alias" command in .bashrc, right?  as opposed to just setting the strings as shown in the paste, since you do need the -----> alias harvest='/usr/local/bin/python3 /opt/theHarvester/trunk/theHarvester.py'  <--- part in .bashrc as well
<mlalkaka> james_brown, yeah.. I'm not sure about that. Can you show how you used "john" when it worked? Based on the paste, it looks like what's in your .bashrc file just assigned a Bash variable called "john"
<james_brown> mlalkaka: i just type "john" on the terminal
<bprompt> james_brown:   also, bear in mind that a .bashrc update takes effect on a new bash session, since the new session loads the updated .bashrc
<tomreyn> Gerowen: depends ;-) see if hp provides linux fax drivers for this model
<OerHeks> bprompt +1, john the ripper is installed with apt, harvester manuall
<bprompt> OerHeks:    hmm, ok
<james_brown> opened a new terminal, now it works.  So i was missing the "alias" at the start
<OerHeks> both aliasses are wrong, it needs 'alias ' in front
<james_brown> yeah, i see
<james_brown> thanks guys
<bprompt> james_brown:   yeap, you  do need the "alias" just like in the command line, you need it in .bashrc as well
<james_brown> bprompt: i see, thanks
<mlalkaka> james_brown, it looks like the executable name for john the ripper is already "john", at least according to this site I found: https://www.tunnelsup.com/getting-started-cracking-password-hashes/. (I haven't used the tool myself)
<OerHeks> my bad james_brown , i was focussed on python path
<bprompt> james_brown:   otherwise, is simply a string variable for the local scope only
<james_brown> so what is the best way to learning linux according to you guys?
<james_brown> i like to learn by doing so books wouldnt be the top choice for me, any suggestions?
<jeremy31> google
<bprompt> james_brown:    there are many great books, depends on what you want to do, bear in mind that Linux is an OS and lots of context  in it, so far you've been contexting on Bash only :), if  you want to learn bash, many books around
<james_brown> bprompt: is there a resource for learning about the os itself that is not a book?
<bprompt> james_brown:    well, anything that's not a book, will be a video or audio, no?
<james_brown> bprompt: how about linux from scratch?
<james_brown> bprompt: or a website with interactive content, idk.  Maybe published assignments from a university
<james_brown> bprompt: how did u learn linux?
<bprompt> james_brown:    https://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/   <---- is a great book, I have it in chm with a few changes I made to it, and can upload it somewhere if you want, it says "advanced guide", but is from the ground up
<bprompt> james_brown:    how I?   have quite a bit of books on it :)
<tomreyn> lfs can teach a lot about linux, but you may need to have a certain baseline. if you understand C, this can surely help getting a better understanding of the kernel.
<james_brown> bprompt: do you work with linux?
<james_brown> tomreyn: i only know basic C.  how well do i need to know it for lfs?
<jamiejackson> i've gotten to know system-storage-manager (ssm command) in rhel. is it available in ubuntu (bionic)?
<bprompt> james_brown:    do I run it? yes, have I used it at some paid work?   I've done webdev frontend and do ftp sessions for updating files or maintaing directory structure on the webserver, over a shell
<tomreyn> james_brown: that's good enough if you also have a general understanding of compiling.
<tomreyn> and the shell, and basic linux userspace tooling
<james_brown> tomreyn: i see. thanks
<jamiejackson> nm about ssm. i got it after `apt --fix-broken install`
<tomreyn> SSM was (is) available in ubuntu until ubuntu 16.04, but i'm not sure how well it work.
<tomreyn> *workS
<pcgc> I am trying to compile from the source tomboy-latex because the version 0.5, which I have and doesn't work to 0.7
<tomreyn> it's common to manage storage structure layers individually on ubuntu
<tomreyn> oh, "page closed"
<tomreyn> !info tomboy-latex
<ubottu> tomboy-latex (source: tomboy-latex): LaTeX plugin for Tomboy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-5 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 27 kB
<pcgc> https://pastebin.com/fwgFQXMu I get this error
<tomreyn> pcgc: you do not ever run "sudo make"
<tomreyn> building software is something which should always be done by a restricted user
<pcgc> got it
<pcgc> but i get the same error without it
<tomreyn> which one did you run first?
<pcgc> probably without sudo
<tomreyn> line 5 suggests that a build dependency is missing
<tomreyn> seek support from the softwares' developers
<tomreyn> or consider using a PPA
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bear38> Hi all, I'm patching the ubuntu 4.17.19 kernel, and had some question as a first timer. I have compiled and installed the kernel myself, with the patch, but I am wondering about the effect that different configuration options might have. I took the .config file that the stock 4.17.19 kernel uses, so think I am ok on that.
<jeremy31> What Ubuntu 4.17 kernel?
<bear38> But, my question is, what about the "make menuconfig" options? What file do options changed there affect? Is it still the .config file, so as long as that is the same, accepting all the default menuconfig options was what i wanted to do?
<bear38> generic.
<jeremy31> bear38: There is no Ubuntu 4.17 kernel, the only supported kernels now are 4.4, 4.15, and 4.18
<bear38> I'm basically scared that I'm changing something that Ubuntu wisely sets as default without knowing it.
<bear38> jeremy31: Really? Well I got it from here: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17.19/
<mustmodify> Feeling dumb. I'm transitioning a website to a new host. I want to change the iP locally so I can verify it's working. I thought that was in etc/hosts ... do I need to restart a service? Or should that work right away?
<bear38> And I followed those isntructions to build it, of course.
<mustmodify> Because it doesn't seem to be working
<rdh> bear38, itll be fine, itll warning you of config changes that do not work when compiling the kernel
<jeremy31> bear38: hasn't been updated since August, those kernels are for testing and bug reports mainly
<yvyz> mustmodify: If the IP you want to assign is available on you rnetwork segment, you can place a static IP entry into /etc/network/interfaces
<jeremy31> bear38: what patch are you trying?
<tomreyn> bear38: those kernels are entirely unsupported also
<rdh> bear38, besides, what is the reason for a custom kernel? the only time on ubuntu i needed to compile a custom kernel was to setup intels turbo boost when that wasn't yet supported
<bear38> jeremy31: Shoot, I need kernel 4.17.19 for my application, but can't got past it, which is why I'm patching my own. The patch I'm doing is updating mm/z3fold.c so it doesn't crash in the kernel source. It is only 2 commits that I need to add, entirely inside of that file. 4.20.X has the changes to z3fold.c already in it.
<yvyz> mustmodify: -> https://askubuntu.com/a/431693
<jeremy31> bear38: What Ubuntu version?
<bear38> rdh: well, for the reason above, but now that these kernels are not supported I'm a bit worried. Stability is a huge concern of mine.
<bear38> 16.04, which Mint 18.3 uses (let's forget about Mint here though)
<mustmodify> yvy: Well, that seems to be about configuring networking, not DNS stuff but I'll check it out.
<yvyz> mustmodify: if you want to just "test" the ip, and your machine exists in that network segment already you can run -> ifconfig <- in terminal to get the interface you want to change and then run -> ifconfig ethX 192.168.#.# <-
<mustmodify> s/stuff/resolution
<rdh> bear38, you can't take a stable kernel and apply that patch?
<mustmodify> yep, I just want to temporarily assign a different IP than DNS specifies
<yvyz> mustmodify: You may name nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces with the 'dns-nameservers' flag
<mustmodify> But I don't want to specify nameservers.
<yvyz> mustmodify: DNS != DHCP
<mustmodify> I just want to change **one domain**
<tomreyn> yvyz: my understanding is that mustmodify really just wants to test whether the website they moved will be accessible under the same domain name after a server migration and DNS change (pointing to the new servers' IP address)
<mustmodify> Hm... I don't think we're on the same page. I certainly don't want to do anything with DHCP.
<mustmodify> tomreyn: right
<bear38> rdh: Hmmm, maybe I actually can. I looked over all the changes to the relevant memory management code between 4.20.13 (tested working z3fold) and 4.17.19. I think I'll have to revist that with a 4.15.18 base, unfortunately that is a lot older and is probably going to be a lot more laborius. But I think if I need stability, I have no choice....
<mustmodify> I would swear I've done this by editing /etc/hosts before...
<tomreyn> mustmodify: so you don't want to change your ip address configuration, but you want to configure a static DNS resolution on your computer, temporarily. modifying /etc/hosts wshould still work for this. there may be better options.
<yvyz> So, are you on the machine you want to use to check the new website?
<bear38> jeremy38: Sorry new to IRC, forgot to tag you, I'm on 16.04, using Mint 18.3, but that shouldn't matter I think.
<jeremy31> bear38: This application cannot work on 18.04 and what is z3fold.c part of?
<OerHeks> err.. mint has its own issues
<tomreyn> mustmodify: you can check whether overriding public DNS resolution (with a record in /etc/hosts) works by comparing the ip addresses "ping -c1 mywebsite.org" and "dig mywebsite.org @1.1.1.1" report.
<bear38> jeremy31: z3fold.c is used in zswap, which is a compressed area of memory before the page file is hit, an in memory compressed swap space. In my case, I can't yet upgrade to 18.04 due to some other software.
<tomreyn> "dig mywebsite.org @1.1.1.1 +short" rather, alternatively "host mywebsite.org 1.1.1.1"
<jeremy31> bear38:  have you tried using the 4.15 kernel and downloading the kernel source so that it could be patched?
<ducasse> bear38: for mint support please use their support venues
<mustmodify> I'll keep working, thanks.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: the first command should returns what your /etc/hosts is configured to return, the second should return what the internet currently gets to see
<tomreyn> mustmodify: replace "mywebsite.org" in these examples by your websites' actual fully qualified domain name
<mustmodify> Still not working, but I'll move on to some other test strategy, thanks. :|
<bear38> jeremy31: I'm currently checking that out now. It is going to be a lot more changes though, I think. Ultimately, I'm most interested in the original question of what the "make menuconfig" changes, and if just accepting the defaults will somehow magically get me the same menuconfig options that the supported, stock kernels will have. I know how to make the .config file identical, just not the menuconfig file, whatever file that affects.
<tomreyn> !mint | bear38
<ubottu> bear38: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<bear38> tomreyn: this is kernel level stuff, forget about Mint, if I can get this running on ubuntu (which I'm testing my changes with anyway) it is just fine. Also the Mint peopel are not knowdgable about this stuff.
<rdh> bear38, yea...
<jeremy31> bear38: I am a forums moderator on Mint
<tomreyn> bear38: ok. if you run ubuntu, that's cool. "I need kernel 4.17.19 for my application," sounds like a terrible situation you should solve, though.
<bear38> jeremy31: Well then I stand corrected on that, apologies, almost all kernel modding questions I see are asking about ubuntu, which is why I'm using it to test.
<bear38> tomreyn: My needs are odd, the question itself is pretty standard though, I think: what exactly is the "make menuconfig" doing? That is what I am here trying to learn about.
<bear38> standard as far as compiling kernels goes.
<tomreyn> bear38: compiling your own kernel is already pretty uncommon around here (but i'm not saying you should not do it)
<yvyz> bear38: There is a LOT Of documentation for this. It is normal that a lot of people will have multiple kernel's at the ready and loaded into grub for selectiona at boot.
<tomreyn> bear38: make menuconfig basically edits the build configuration files.
<yvyz> bear38: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch08s06.html
<bear38> tomreyn: I am aware that it edits the configuration files. All I'm trying to find out is which file it edits, so I can make sure the config matches between install kernels.
<rdh> bear38,  lets you config what you need in your kernel. if you just use the default .config from ubuntu/mint... it'll be a lot of things to compile. And as far a rolling with your own kernel, it'll be unsupported because no one knows for sure what you did if something goes wrong and people don't have time to solve issues where you are missing an important module.
<rdh> bear38, .config
<jeremy31> bear38:  why not just compile the z3fold module?  I still haven't seen this patch
<yvyz> bear38: bear38 'menuconfig' is the GUI version of setting 'make' flags: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menuconfig
<bear38> rdh: so, "make menuconfig" just edits .config? If so then I should be good. That is simple if so.
<yvyz> it is synonymous with 'make config'
<yvyz> But you get a sweet interface.
<rdh> bear38, yes. just copy the .config, run make menuconfig to see if there are any conflics... and compile
<rdh> bear38, and wait a while...
<bear38> jeremy31: well, maybe I'm not understanding correctlt, but z3fold isn't a kernel module, it is just 1 of ~110 .c files in the memory management directory in the linus source code. So I don't like I can rebuild it like that, I wish I could though.
<yvyz> bear38: it is a kernel module
<jeremy31> bear38: look at in terminal> modinfo z3fold
<rdh> bear38, yea i was just about to say... if its a module you can compile just that
<bear38> rdh: In fact, already have it compiled and everything, took 16 minutes with 8 virtual cores. The .config file matches.
<bear38> But, now that I realize it is a kernel module, my life gets a lot easier :)
<yvyz> And you can easily direct your kernel to load different page compression modules just as z3fol.
<jeremy31> bear38: the problem is that you still have an unsupported an outdated kernel
<mase-tech> hey I want to write a skript
<mase-tech> and I want to include a path
<mase-tech> so I name a var
<yvyz> mase-tech: this is not a programming support channel.
<bear38> jeremey31: I can use the stock 4.15.X as long as I can load the z3fold module. I think that should work just fine for me, still have a supported kerenl, just a patched module.
<tomreyn> mase-tech: which scripting language is it?
<mase-tech> bash
<tomreyn> /join #bash
<mase-tech> I am quite new to it
<mase-tech> ok
<johnfg> tomreyn: Sorry, I was out shoveling where the snow is in places over the knees.
<bear38> Anyway, thanks jeremy31, rdh, and yvyz. Off learn about compiling and installing modules now.
<tomreyn> johnfg: hope you put on some pants.
<rdh> bear38, have fun!
<johnfg> Anyway, yes, I am the ldap admin, and that number is definitely, *not* in /etc/group.  I'm going to see if there's any number like that in my ldap data.
<johnfg> tomreyn: Ha ha!  Good one.  No wonder I was cold!
<johnfg> Although the 9 F is warmer than predicted.
<tomreyn> johnfg: this mey help getting  better idea of what your system is getting: getent group $ID
<johnfg> tomreyn: Ok, although I think I already did that earlier.
<tomreyn> johnfg: replace $ID by the UID the sudo warning reports
<tomreyn> johnfg: logically, if the UID is not configured on your system, it must be coming from elsewhere.
<johnfg> tomreyn: Right, that returns nothing.
<tomreyn> johnfg: hmm maybe that ID no longer exists now.
<tomreyn> getent uses live data by default, i dont think it caches, but sudo may
<johnfg> tomreyn: I wondered about that, being that it's not in /etc/group.  I wonder where it could be?
<josefig> one question, my IP has IPv6 but when I try to do an apt install <pkg> it doesn't work properly, so I disabled the ipv6 options directly with sysctl -w ..., but even I added into the /etc/sysctl.conf and when I reboot the pc it doesn't apply the ipv6 disable rules I added by default, I need to do sysctl -p again to get it work, why is this? how can
<josefig>  I solve this?
<bear38> rdh: thanks man :)
<tomreyn> johnfg: well i think it's in ldap. one other possible explanation might be that sudo encounters this GID (sorry, i said UID earlier, but it's a GID really) while reading configuration files.
<tomreyn> johnfg: ...i.e. maybe one of these configuration files has this GID set as a group permission. but this is really just another guess, and i'd reather think ldap is the more likely suspect.
<tomreyn> josefig: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<johnfg> tomreyn: that number is neither in cn=config, or my other data.
<johnfg> s/or/nor
<tomreyn> johnfg: so a manual ldap lookup doesn't show it?
<johnfg> tomreyn: nope
<johnfg> I'm just trying, per your previous a, ls -Rla / | grep 1098496262
<johnfg> But that probably won't work anyway.
<tomreyn> johnfg: you share the configurations you applied to your ubuntu system to enable ldap lookups for someone here to review them. personally i'm going to have dinner now.
<tomreyn> so good luck.
<Gerowen> tomreyn: Regarding my earlier question, I don't think they have fax drivers for this printer for Linux.  My wife has decided she'd rather just get a mini-pci modem card and do it that way though, so she could potentially use it for other things.
<johnfg> You must be on the east cost, eh?
<johnfg> 1500 here.
<velix> Is "launchpad" official at all? Seems like nobody cares about bugs being reported.
<OerHeks> velix, yes it is official, and what bugreport are you referring to?
<velix> OerHeks: It might be a packaging bug only (seems like the dependency versions are wrong): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse3/+bug/1817437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817437 in fuse3 (Ubuntu) "several problems while backporting" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> oh wait, i helped you to the source for fuse3 ..
<velix> ;)
<OerHeks> maybe that is not a valid bugreport, as there are no plans to backport it to lts?
<velix> OerHeks: Yeah, but it works fine under heavy use. Maybe I just need to provide a patch :D
<OerHeks> and you need to seek confirmation, than it will be under attention of the team, 1 report is hardly a bug.
<velix> Let me build it on Debian Stable. Since it's the same package as it seems, the guys in there might be more interested and share the code with ubuntu later.
<josefig> tomreyn, 18.04.s LTS
<josefig> sorry for the delay, i was eating something :P
<velix> OerHeks: you know what?
<velix> OerHeks: builds like a charm in less than 10 seconds on debian including tests.
<OerHeks> same kernel?
<velix> OerHeks: No, 4.18 (ubuntu) vs. 4.19 (debian)
<velix> OerHeks: But there were no real overlayfs change in 4.19 (just namespace stuff).
<velix> Ubuntu allows OverlayFS in usernamesapace, while Debian doesn't.
<velix> eww.. forget it.
<velix> we're talking about fuse
<velix> Since my goal is overlayfs for fuse3, I just messed my words up
<velix> fuse3 and fuse2 work side-as-side now. uninstalling fuse2 will mess anything up critically.
<OerHeks> libfuse 3 is designed to be co-installable with libfuse 2 .. they planned to make 3 packages, fuse2 fuse3 and fuse-common, from git
<velix> OerHeks: Is see. Very nice.
<velix> Okay, this might only be a LTS problem then...
<velix> Actually, building worked thans to meson backport.
<velix> So nobody might really care ;)
<OerHeks> add this debian build succes to that bugreport
<velix> OerHeks: let me figure out the dependencies used in my debian.
<velix> OerHeks: by the way: I was able to build fuse-overlayfs in the meantime and it works as expected :D
<TheSashmo> can anyone tell me why there is no VLAN option in ubuntu 18 desktop?  I cant find any way to add vlan from GUI.
<velix> OerHeks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse3/+bug/1817437/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817437 in fuse3 (Ubuntu) "several problems while backporting" [Undecided,New]
<DVA5912> Running 18.10 here, Asus X550ZA with a bluetooth issue. I think it may be due to a driver but im unsure as ive already tried replacing the drivers. Ive followed a few forums and links with the google fu. Everything has been followed. Including installing the Broadcom package from backports. Bluetooth is recognized, but it neglects to turn off/on or pair. But it can scan the area and does pick up correctly. LSUSB: https://pastebin.c
<DVA5912> LSPCI: https://pastebin.com/axUYYdnz
<DVA5912> Does this channel keeps logs of all the chats for online searches?
<ikonia> velix: how is that actually a bug ?
<ikonia> DVA5912: yes, it's logged publicly
<ikonia> !logs | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<DVA5912> yay
<DVA5912> so when i get this fixed, id like to be able to have it available. That is nice :)
<DVA5912> Btw, RFKILL List: https://pastebin.com/6TWKE5hu
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com, pastebin is not available for everyone, and expires
<jeremy31> DVA5912: You have Broadcom wifi, you likely need firmware for the bluetooth
<DVA5912> And Finaly: dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm' : https://pastebin.com/ef9MCk34
<DVA5912> jeremy31: right, and to boot its a combo card..
<jeremy31> DVA5912: but you found firmware by the looks of dmesg
<DVA5912> jeremy31: Ive tried the ones listed at https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/blob/master/brcm/BCM43142A0-04ca-2006.hcd
<DVA5912> jeremy31: What concerns me is these: Bluetooth: hci0: urb 000000003db29ad3 failed to resubmit (113)  Makes me think that the driver may be incompatible?
<jeremy31> DVA5912: have you done a complete shutdown and cold boot?
<DVA5912> jeremy31: you know... i really havent. Give me a moment and ill give that a shot. ive done the bluetooth service restart but if your stating that im guessing that there is more to it than just restarting services
<velix> ikonia: I believe the bug is the missing version numbering on the dependencies.
<DVA5912__> Gotta love SSD. Full shut down and book back in 20 seconds
<ikonia> velix: doesn't read that way, but I guess it's possible
<velix> ikonia: Sorry, I'm neither a dev, nor native English speaker. Would be happy if anyone could rewrite a summary in dev words :/
<ikonia> velix: not a problem on either issue, I mean I don't see it as a problem with dependency versioning
<velix> ikonia: ok :(
<DVA5912> This time it still shows whats around, but it failes to connect. And is defently not broadcasting anymore
<jeremy31> DVA5912:  post URL from terminal for > hciconfig -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<ikonia> velix: I could be wrong, but I don't see anything in the output of that bug to suggest either a dependency has been missed or incorrectly pulled down due to wrong/incorrect versioning
<DVA5912> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/4phn
<jeremy31> DVA5912: in terminal do> echo "blacklist btusb" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/btusb.conf
<jeremy31> DVA5912: reboot and wait until everything is loaded, open terminal and do> sudo modprobe btusb
<DVA5912> jeremy31: Is there anything else after modprobe?
<velix> ikonia: After upgrading to a newer meson, the building process works (but fails at executing the tests)
<jeremy31> DVA5912: Just test it out, I have had issues with my Atheros bluetooth since using SSD
<DVA5912> jeremy31: You got it. Just added to btusb.conf. Will reboot and do the modprobe and let you know.
<anma> Hello
<ikonia> velix: not sure how you associate that with incorrect versioning
<tomreyn> johnfg: east yes, coast no. but let's stick to support in this very channel.
<tomreyn> Gerowen: another option is to use an online service for this purpose, which may also provide a print to fax software.
<velix> ikonia: right now, meson doesn't have a version number, which needs to be installed. debhelper has (>=11).
<velix> ikonia: Since upgrading to a newer meson fixed the problem, there should be an information like meason (>= xx)
<velix> When you're on disco, this problem doesn't occure, since you already have "xx" installed.
<velix> So it's just a documentation problem of the DSC file ;)
<bear38> One more kernel question for the crew here: if something isn't a module, in this case, zswap.c, which provides the zswap that z3fold uses, and I want to change it, is there any simpler way the recompiling the entire kernel?
<tomreyn> josefig: see what it says for "The recommend method to disable IPv6 on Ubuntu 18.04" at https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-ipv6-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h6-instructions
<jeremy31> josefig: even using the grub option for disabling IPv6 will still leave you with one IPv6 address
<tomreyn> josefig: also consider solving the actual issue which is preventhing things from working with dual stack ipv4 + ipv6, since ipv6 is not going away.
<yvyz> bear38: Why would you want to replace a single driver module if you are switching out the entire module?
<yvyz> bear38: If your goal is to just change the kernel module, just compile the new kernel module as you need and configure the kernel to use it.
<yvyz> bear38: If your goal is to use a different kernel, with a specific module, you can do that as well.
<yvyz> bear38: Generally kernel module drivers such as zswap.c rely on other parts of the kernel source code. Compiling them together is a safe best to meeting your dependency requirements.
<bear38> yvyz: Well it turns out, I can replace the z3fold module without problems, it was really easy, but 4.15.X doesn't have something I want (same page tracking) in zswap. That feature is only 1 commit. So I'm trying to see if there is some way to replace zswap. According to modinfo, it isn't a kernel module.
<bear38> yvyz: so, by compiling them together, you mean compiling the entire kernel at once? And I guess that would be considered a "module driver" rather than a module, since it isn't showing up in modinfo? Thanks for this info btw.
<yvyz> bear38: Take a moment to review the include declaration of zswap.c: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/mm/zswap.c
<yvyz> declarations*
<yvyz> Without getting to far offtopic within this channel, it is important to the kernel that all drivers and functions that reference shared types actually reference the same shared type.
<yvyz> Hence, compiling together is a SAFE way of insuring this.
<DVA5912> jeremy31, I have performed the modprobe. And retested. Unfortunently i havent seen any changes
<yvyz> If it is important for you to get your ubuntu instance to run a specific module that you want to custom backport for a specific kernel, download that kernels source, modify the file you want, and compile the entire kernel. Then consider loading that kernel and booting that kernel from grub.
<yvyz> Otherwise this is better suited for #linux, #debian
<yvyz> Given that you are doing this for the  need of high efficiency swapping, one would assume that you will need reliability as well.
<jeremy31> DVA5912: try in terminal> bluetoothctl
<jeremy31> see if that finds anything
<bear38> yvyz: I'm seeing it includes module.h, but I didn't see the same module declaration that I saw in z3fold.c, so I was thinking that it was not a kernel module, plus I couldn't find a .ko file for it on my system. I have built a custom kernel today so that isn't too hard. But, if there was an easier way, like there was for z3fold, I was hoping to understand what that might be. Sorry if I'm missing something here. Basically just making sure there isn't an
<bear38> easier way to modify zswap.c, like there is an easy way to do it for z3fold.c with a module build.
<yvyz> bear38: https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/latest/source/mm/z3fold.c
<yvyz> z3fold relies on linux/module.h as well
<bear38> Ya, I follow on that. But that doesn
<bear38> 't mean that it is itself (swap) a kernel module, right?
<yvyz> Swapping is a kernel function
<yvyz> What drives swapping are modules. z3fold is a kernel module
<DVA5912> jeremy31, before hand, i had a problem turning the module on, and now i got a problem turning it off.. im presume its the same thing https://pastebin.com/K2bigFE3
<bear38> Ok, so what I'm gathering here is, if I modify both z3fold.c and zswapc, with two separate changes, and just rebuild the z3fold kernel module, the changes that I made to zwap.c will take effect through that single kernel module.
<jeremy31> DVA5912:  try commands> power on, then scan on  in bluetoothctl
<yvyz> yea, but you will still have to direct the kernel to load the z3fold module after you compile and install it.
<yvyz> At this point, we are out of band for #ubuntu
<DVA5912> jeremy31, was already in process of doing that :) discovery started is all its bringing up at this point
<yvyz> Please take the rest of this to #linux-kernel
<DVA5912> jeremy31, It just timed out, resulting in "Failed to register advertisement: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<bear38> yvyz: thanks a lot, once again, and to jeremy31 too. I didn't know that channel existed, thanks.
<yvyz> np
<yvyz> <3 and gl
<bear38> haha ty
<jeremy31> DVA5912: You might have to find a different firmware file
<DVA5912> jeremy31, i would have to agree. trying to run scan again produces: "Failed to start discovery: org.bluez.Error.InProgress". Ill see what i can find then.
<DVA5912> Thanks for the guidance however!
<jeremy31> DVA5912: you haven't installed bluez from PPA or github?
<Jakethepython> hello room am having trouble w/ PDF mod and PDFMix programs they keep shutting down with Got a SIGABRT while executing native code. This usually indicates
<Jakethepython> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<Jakethepython> used by your application.
<DVA5912> jeremy31, I did install it. PPA source
<DVA5912> jeremy31, I think the drivers were the issue. still waiting for things to settle down but it looks like i got it Maybe
<jeremy31> DVA5912: I would go back to oem Ubuntu for anything bluez
<DVA5912> jeremy31, I agree. Im not using Bluez however. And plan on removing it. I ended up removing everything BCM* from /lib/firmware/brcm and then folowing this article https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=256099
<jeremy31> DVA5912: The file likely does not exist on dropbox anymore
<DVA5912> It does, thankfully :)
<DVA5912> Im going to end up taking it and storing it in my GDrive
<DVA5912> I need to do a full reboot jeremy31. Brb
<jeremy31> DVA5912: I thought I deleted a lot of that from my dropbox
<DVA5912> wait...
<DVA5912> well the reboot went through before i could finish
<DVA5912> Did you write that article jeremy31 ?
<jeremy31> DVA5912: I am Mint forums moderator Jeremyb
<DVA5912> jeremy31, well shoot :) Didnt know i was talking to a celebrity!
<jeremy31> Also ubuntuforums.org moderator using current nick
<OerHeks> mint articles spam, which is actually the fix to https://askubuntu.com/a/632348
<OerHeks> :-(
<jeremy31> DVA5912: sometimes the firmware works, sometimes it doesn't.  The driver download I used is no longer available
<OerHeks> don do dropbox, use a genuine way
<jeremy31> OerHeks: ask Pilot6 about who helped him get his bluetooth working 4 years ago
<DVA5912> I may have to build this from scratch then with the official drivers from Asus..
<DVA5912> this is gunna suck
<jeremy31> DVA5912: Problem #2 will likely be wifi interference with bluetooth if there are a lot of wifi routers around
<DVA5912> jeremy31, Is there a way to over come that? Where i am right now (Truck Stop on I70) there isnt that much going on. But at home.. all the channels are loaded
<DVA5912> jeremy31, I think my issue was definently bad drivers. So to fix this, i removed all BCM* files from /lib/firmware/brcm/, downloaded https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/blob/master/brcm/BCM43142A0-04ca-2006.hcd, released prior driver by sudo modprobe -r btusb and reloaded with sudo modprobe btusb. Came up successfuly and paired instantly
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: if those are applications which are in ubuntu, you can file a bug against it using "ubuntu-bug <packagename>"
<Jakethepython> ok
<DVA5912> note to self... dont remove Bluez
#ubuntu 2019-03-03
<DVA5912> jeremy31, is it typical for the cards to usualy respond fairly slow? (using Bluetoothctl)
<jeremy31> DVA5912: It does happen
<DVA5912> jeremy31, so im getting these "hci0: urb 000000001a295ed5 failed to resubmit (113)". Bluetooth turned off and failed to turn back on. Its not blocked per rfkill List, and im unable to run hciconfig hci0 up as it times out. im starting to think this chip may be bad but it works with microsoft drivers
<jeremy31> DVA5912: I have no idea what that error is caused by
<DVA5912> jeremy31, copy. I apprechiate your help tonight. im going to continue fiddling around with this.
<black_13> can an ubuntu source package be built debug
<Gerowen> Has anybody used the snap of Dosbox-X and know where I can put the dosbox.conf file for it to run my mount commands and such at startup?
<ryahi_skaprinav> https://pastebin.com/KKUxwYWy
<ryahi_skaprinav> error in installing synaptic drivers
<ryahi_skaprinav> can anyone help me
<OerHeks> Gerowen, likely in ~/snap/Dosbox-X ?
<ikonia> ryahi_skaprinav: looks like you're getting those packages from a repo that is not supported on your os
<ryahi_skaprinav> Using ubuntu-mate 16.04
<ikonia> yeah, but those packages are unlikley to be going from the stable 16.04 repo
<ikonia> it's more likley they are coming from a different repo, a PPA for example
<ryahi_skaprinav> okay but my touchpad gestures are not working
<ryahi_skaprinav> what should i do
<ikonia> if you've not got the packages installed, it's unlikley it will work
<OerHeks> Gerowen, did you check for  ~/.dosbox/?
<ryahi_skaprinav> how can i resolve the dependencies then?
<kylanbb> hello! I'm trying to help a friend install ubuntu 16.04 lts, and there were a couple issues but i found solutions to get farther in the process until the installation seemed to work and called for a restart, which resulted in a 'no boot device found' page. It's almost the exact issue reported here: https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/ and i was going through this, but it says in 7 there are three files: shimx64.efi
<kylanbb> grubx64.efi and mokmanager.efi, but on my friends drive he has: fwupx63.efi, grubx64.efi, shimx64.efi and mmx64.efi. Currently if he tries to start in safe mode he gets errors saying: "Failed to open\EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi- Not found
<kylanbb> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi- Not found
<kylanbb> Failed to start MokManager: not found" and if he tries to start without safe mode he does get to grub, but it doesn't show an option to boot into ubuntu except for the live disc options (install, try without installing, etc) Any ideas what to do?
<ikonia> ryahi_skaprinav: what repo are those packages coming from
<ryahi_skaprinav> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322413&page=2
<ryahi_skaprinav> I'm guessing universe
<ikonia> ryahi_skaprinav: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ryahi_skaprinav> ok done sry for the bother
<ryahi_skaprinav> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> ?
<OerHeks> ryahi_skaprinav, did you properly update?  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<platz> is there any way to save a file to a mounted ntfs filesystem without running the whole process as root?
<platz> i read chaning the owner on external ntfs filesystems is a bad idea
<ryahi_skaprinav> i didn't go into the hardware settings using gui. It was disabled by default in there.
<OerHeks> ntfs should not need root, as it is not posix
<platz> ah, sorry i meant ext4, not ntfs
<ikonia> platz: you can change ownership on ext4 with ease and no risk
<ikonia> platz: what file are you trying to save, is it a system file ?
<platz> and if i mount that disk on a different machine without that user?
<ikonia> platz: it will just have a uid owning it
<platz> ok, so the 2nd machine would just use root to write it's own uid's on it too
<platz> i guess that's ok as long as both machines can read/write by chaning owners
<platz> i probably should've made the drive fat32 or something without owners
<calher> I hate ext4 on ext. media, but I also hate 4 GB file limits.
<ikonia> why do you hate ext4 on media ?
<ikonia> it's a perfectly fine file system
<kylanbb> I didn't realize i had to rejoin after getting kicked, if someone responded to my question, I missed it. I'm sorry!
<EriC^> calher: theres always exfat
<calher> I use Universal Disk Format.
<calher> Because forget DOS.
<epsilonKNOT> hey all
<tonyt> hi
<epsilonKNOT> I seem to hve a small probelm with connecting to wifi on my ubuntu device
<epsilonKNOT> so I can connect using my phone
<epsilonKNOT> but my laptop is having weird issues
<epsilonKNOT> when I do a connection and monitor it using jounalctl -f
<epsilonKNOT> I get some wird issues
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> you can't expect people to respond to symptoms described as "weird issues"
<epsilonKNOT> I can't paste from that computer lol
<epsilonKNOT> it isnt cnnected to the interwebs
<epsilonKNOT> but lemme give some idea
<epsilonKNOT> so here it goes: It reached stage 2 of 5 (Device configure) successful
<ikonia> you'll get a lot better help if you actually describe the problem as clearly as possible without joke words like "interweb"
<epsilonKNOT> how about this
<epsilonKNOT> i'll take a pic on my phone and put it on imgur
<epsilonKNOT> :D
<ikonia> just describe the problem clearly
<ikonia> you don't need photos at that stage
<epsilonKNOT> good point
<epsilonKNOT> so he issue is that it connects to the router briefly and then disconnects
<ikonia> does it get to the stage where it has a valid IP
<epsilonKNOT> nope
<epsilonKNOT> the ip adrress registration times out
<ikonia> so you're not really making sense
<ikonia> it can't be a breif connection to the router, if it's there long enough for a dhcp request to time out
<epsilonKNOT> i know
<epsilonKNOT> thats why weird
<epsilonKNOT> when I montior the connections on my router
<epsilonKNOT> it shows up for like 5-6 secs
<epsilonKNOT> then dissappears
<ikonia> it's not weird
<ikonia> it's you not being clear
<ikonia> it's either there for a reasonable period of time long enough for a dhcp connection to time out
<ikonia> or it's not
<epsilonKNOT> the pic is here btw: http://imgur.com/gallery/ikJDHrw
<epsilonKNOT> maybe this can shed some more light on the error?
<ikonia> just want a clear description
<ikonia> as I said, don't want pictures at this stage
<epsilonKNOT> hmm ok
<epsilonKNOT> so what I am doing is basically, just connect to wifi from the nm-applet for kubuntu
<ikonia> I'm going to leave you to it and do other things
<epsilonKNOT> it says configuring interface
<epsilonKNOT> then says setting network address
<epsilonKNOT> and then just stops
<hggdh> epsilonKNOT: the DHCP server is not responding
<epsilonKNOT> i don't know why that might be the case because I am using another device which is on this same router :/
<epsilonKNOT> but that was my first thought to
<epsilonKNOT> :(
<hggdh> epsilonKNOT: I do not either. All I can say is you are getting no response from the DHCP server. Since your machine gets no response, it times out. Might be worth the time to look at the router configuraiton
<epsilonKNOT> i think the error might be that there is an ipv6 interface for mDNS
<epsilonKNOT> but there shouldn't be
<Sven_vB> I'd like to debug what my Ubuntu xenial will do when my notebook battery goes critically low, but I'd prefer to avoid unnecessary charge cycles on the real battery. I found the fake battery driver https://github.com/hoelzro/linux-fake-battery-module , is that the way to go? can I use that alongside a real battery or should I remove the real battery so it won't interfere? though then I'd need AC connected, wouldn't that interfere?
<craigbass76> Any idea where a pixel2 mounts up when I connect it as a storage device? I can see it in a nautilus window, but not sure where the mtp point point is to get into it via a command line
<hggdh> craigbass76: worst case, mount will tell you
<OerHeks> normally that would be /media/ ?
<craigbass76> mount is quiet on the subject. This happened last time I looked, but that was almost a year ago and I forgot.
<craigbass76> I'll write a blog post this time...
<OerHeks> i expect it to show up at the end of the list
<OerHeks> if it is mtp, mtp-detect
<cgipython> is there a way to update versions of all snap software that I installed in 18.04?
<cgipython> snap refresh perhaps?
<Gerowen> cgipython: sudo snap refresh
<OerHeks> snap refresh --list # gives updates, and snap refresh would perform it
<cgipython> col - tha tis it, thanks
<OerHeks> but they have their own update mechanism, too
<cgipython> anyone good with tmux hanging in here - I could use some help on tmux
<cgipython> I see a lot of different publishers for snap : neimeyer, snapcrafters, ... - are these safe to rely on for installs? or is it better to use apt installs?
<OerHeks> always investigate the origin, maintainers and license
<OerHeks> on snapcraft.io
<OerHeks> snapcrafters is oke, they are a group of volunteers, test, and maintain.
<cgipython> isn't it more reliable to install from apt?
<OerHeks> apt, depends on the source, ofcourse
<cgipython> tingping? I installed hexchat from that publisher- was that a bad idea?
<OerHeks> no.
<OerHeks> he publishes and builds from the original github
<OerHeks> 'developer website' is the hidden link
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/hexchat
<cgipython> thanks
<explodes> The new BEEP when TAB completion fails in the terminal is SO DAMN LOUD
<explodes> Where do I change the \a sound?
<explodes> Preferably system-wide and not just the native terminal.
<explodes> Settings > Sound has options but when you select a different sfx, BOTH sounds play?
<explodes> I turned the volume down and its better-
<nicomachus> explodes: in a terminal, go to Edit -> Preferences and on the Text tab there is a checkbox for the terminal bell
<black_13> i upgrade to ubuntu 18.04 but the scren is now lockes is there a way i can log so i can recover my home direcgtory and just rebuild my computer
<Bashing-om> black_13: Might be able to fix this upgrade. Can you boot to the login screen ?
<black_13> after i log in the screen is locked
<Bashing-om> black_13: Boot to a console interface; At that login screen what results with key combo ctl+alt+f2 ? Can you log into the system here with username and password ?
<black_13> sorry to ask but how do i boot to console
<Bashing-om> black_13: ctl+alt+f2 at the login screen .
<black_13> thanks
<black_13> that works fine
<Bashing-om> black_13: So, we have a graphics issue :) /// OK in that console run ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 '. the result is a URL back in terminal, Pass that link back here. We see if a driver is loaded.
<black_13> ok
<black_13> i think the drive is fine
<black_13> i think its something to do with desktop
<black_13> gnome
<Bashing-om> black_13: i see no indication why it would not be fine :)
<black_13> is there way to just reinstall gnome
<black_13> and hope it gets repaired
<Bashing-om> black_13: Sure. but what makes you think that re-installing the desktop will fix the issue ?
<yvyz> black_13: switch to a different TTY screen with ctrl-alt-f# and try to -> sudo rm ~./Xauthority
<yvyz> Then switch back to your desktop and attempt to login.
<yvyz> -> sudo rm ~/.Xauthority <- *fix*
<black_13> same problem I get the login screen then it locks
<jessarcade> howdy
<jessarcade> I recently had some package trouble when upgrading to 18.04, and I'm getting an error message about having held broken packages when trying to install with apt
<OerHeks> apt install -f and dpkg --configure -a might fix things
<jessarcade> OerHeks: tried that, about to google what deinstall on dpkg --get-selections means
<tomreyn> jessarcade: see what "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" lists for "No longer downloadable" packages.
<jessarcade> tomreyn: says I have 95 packages
<tomreyn> jessarcade: those "No longer downloadable" packages are not part of the ubuntu release you upgraded to.
<jessarcade> tomreyn: makes sense, my do-release didn't seem to go through right but I ended up with 18 anyways and running dist-upgrade removed a lot of stuff.
<tomreyn> i.e. you want to remove them, or configure 3rd party apt repositories which provide upgrades for those.
<tomreyn> release upgrades can go wrong if you have 3rd party packages (or, even more so, 3rd party package versions) installed by the time you start a release upgrade.
<jessarcade> tomreyn: is there a quick remove no longer downloadable or copy and paste the list into a bash script
<tomreyn> so next time you prepare a release upgrade, i recommend removing those. the upgrader only removes their package sources.
<tomreyn> jessarcade: not that i know of. i wroite this script to make it easier: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<David3k> so, does anyone know how I can override my monitor's EDID with the inf here: https://pastebin.com/yNsZvUaU
<David3k> this is from CRU 1.4.1 on windows with the resolution and refresh rate I'm trying to use
<David3k> https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
<yvyz> David3k: You want ubuntu to run a different resolution but your screen EDID does state that it can?
<tomreyn> David3k: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID
<yvyz> ^
<David3k> yvyz, yeah, my current cheapo monitor is reporting incorrect EDID info
<David3k> it's my backup monitor, my 1440p panel fell
<yvyz> tomreyn's link will definitely do it for you.
<David3k> yeah, there goes my 400 bucks
<David3k> thanks tomreyn
<asphyxia> hi guys, I'm looking for a reliable way to backup my linux machine. I've been using dejadup but have heard some claims that it can corrupt your backup drive after many backups
<yvyz> asphyxia: consider duplicity
<asphyxia> I've tried rsync, but have never had to restore from it. I want my restore process to be pretty simple in the event that I need to restore
<yvyz> Just duplicity
<yvyz> but if you like rsync, try rclone.
<infotek> anyone else having DNS issues with the new 18.04 querying against a microsoft DNS server? "options edns0"
<asphyxia> yvyz: doesn't dejadup work on duplicity?
<yvyz> yvyz: yes dejadup is a front end for duplicity.
<yvyz> <- opinion: try rclone
<yvyz> Its l33t.
<David3k> tomreyn, yvyz CRU can also output the fake EDID as a .BIN file, you think that's the same EDID binaries as the ones being used in the article?
<asphyxia> yvyz: ty will look into it
<tomreyn> David3k: no idea, i don't know this software
<David3k> does anyone have their monitor's EDID binary dump? I'll try importing it to CRU and see if it can read it
<tomreyn> David3k: it does seem likely, though, and those files contain checksums.
<David3k> chances are if I can import it, the export is a compatible format
<yvyz> David3k: just a question: Can this not be solved by adding the new mode with xrandr --newmode?
<David3k> yvyz, I tried but it flickers a lot
<yvyz> Try setting it with and without vsynx/hsync ?
<David3k> still does it
<David3k> I've been poking at it for a few hours now
<yvyz> Hmm
<tomreyn> https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/unreleased/edid.bin
<tomreyn> David3k: ^
<David3k> tomreyn, thanks, checking...
<David3k> tomreyn, YEP, IT WERKS
<David3k> k, so I'm gonna export my current fake EDID and force it on ubuntu, thanks a heap
<David3k> just to be sure, this is a 4k monitor, yeah, tomreyn?
<tomreyn> David3k: it is not
<David3k> oh, I misread that, a 144p monitor?
<David3k> 3440x1440?
<tomreyn> 3440x1440 is the highest pysical resolution it supprots, correct
<tomreyn> *physical
<tomreyn> as in non-scaled
<tomreyn> err non-zoomed
<David3k> https://i.imgur.com/57imSw9.png
<David3k> that's what it picks up (aside from model name, which is this crap monitor)
<David3k> CRU is actually quite a nifty tool, really should have a linux alternative for easier monitor-messing about.
<David3k> thanks again, gonna reboot and fix this
<tomreyn> luckily, most monitors don't report complete nonsense on their edid
<tomreyn> so this is rarely needed
<David3k> tomreyn, though some monitors can be overclocked
<tomreyn> here's a way to brick / destroy your monitor https://github.com/bulletmark/edid-rw
<David3k> LOL
<AngelKde> David3k, you have windows LOL XD
<David3k> AngelKde, yeah, I'm using it to try getting my backup monitor to work correctly by overriding the EDID
<David3k> exported the modded EDID via CRU and going to load it on my main kubuntu partition
<AngelKde> David3k,  o yes
<AngelKde> David3k,  what version of kubuntu ?
<David3k> 18.10, was using LTS but I switched channels for more goodies
<AngelKde> David3k, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man1/get-edid.1.html
<David3k> I already fixed it though, but thanks.
<David3k> tomreyn, it works like a charm
<David3k> no more flickering or bugging out
<tomreyn> nice
<AngelKde> veru good tomreyn
<AngelKde> sorry very good
<David3k> at least we know that if people want to bring their overclocked EDIT overrides from windows to linux, the CRU exports are compatible
<David3k> *edid
<p0a> Hello, when I run a command in the terminal that is predated by a space, the command is not recorded in history. For example, ' ls' will not show up in 'history'
<p0a> Is that normal?
<lotuspsychje> p0a: why do you run a command wit a space?
<p0a> because
<p0a> someone told me the answer is found here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6475524/how-to-prevent-commands-to-show-up-in-bash-history
<BlindWiz> Hello everyone.  I have discovered a wierd issue.  I was tracking down an issue with my postfix, and when using journalctl -f -u postfix all I see is when the serv er starts.  I've seen other ubuntu 18.04 users report this on the net, I haven't been able to find an answer.  does anyone here what could be wrong?  postfix is logging to /var/log/mail.log.  but I'd rather use journalctl
<black_13> what is the best remoting software to remote from osx to ubuntu
<BlindWiz> Hello everyone.  I have discovered a wierd issue.  I was tracking down an issue with my postfix, and when using journalctl -f -u postfix all I could see in journalctl  is when the server starts.  I've seen other ubuntu 18.04 users report this on the net, I haven't been able to find an answer.  does anyone here know what could be wrong?  postfix is logging to /var/log/mail.log.  but I'd rather
<BlindWiz> use journalctl
<tomreyn> BlindWiz: are there also no logs on the journal if you don't filter for postfix (-u)?
<tomreyn> black_13: ssh is available on both platforms
<black_13> correct and remote desktop
<tomreyn> as in "remote desktop protocol"? that's a protocol from the windows world. if i wanted graphical, i'd personally prefer vnc, which is native to both os x and ubuntu.
<yvyz> ^
<yvyz> seconded
<black_13> great but some recomendations would be nice
<yvyz> That was one.
<black_13> which vnc
<ducasse> black_13: for mac os? ask in a mac channel.
<black_13> mac the client
<ducasse> black_13: for a server on ubuntu, x11vnc works for me
<ducasse> black_13: we don't support mac os
<black_13> fuck you dont support ubuntu
<ducasse> i just gave you a suggestion for what to run on ubuntu, and please watch your language
<coolchris> so if i want to be a professional and use linux for a job do i still need to learn vi?
<cim209> coolchris: no
<ducasse> coolchris: it comes in handy, but this isn't really an ubuntu question
<coolchris> ok good i didn't like that chapter when i first tried linux years ago
<coolchris> ok sorry
<cim209> coolchris: unless your employer requires it
<ducasse> cim209: every now and then you might stumble across a minimal system where nothing else is available, so the basics are good to know
<cim209> ducasse: true
<ducasse> that was actually meant for coolchris, sorry
<cim209> it's fine
<Noxturnix> is Ubuntu + MATE DE == Ubuntu MATE?
<ducasse> yep
<cim209> it's MUBUNTU
<ducasse> m'buntu
<Noxturnix> okay
<yvyz> Hands off muh' buntu!
<Gerowen> All the "Ubuntu InsertDENameHere" are just Ubuntu with a different desktop environment pre-installed from the get go.  I installed "xubuntu-desktop" once just to try out XFCE, and when I rebooted it had rebranded my entire machine to Xubuntu complete with the little animated bootup screen and everything.
<smallville7123> Can anyone connect to http://au.archive.ubuntu.com
<cim209> Gerowen: i'm on arch but i run ubuntu servers
<ducasse> smallville7123: seems not, ask in #ubuntu-mirrors if there are known issues
<Noxturnix> Gerowen: Thanks, very informative
<blb4393> what does ubuntu-drivers-common does exactly? I only see metapackages depending on it, so I suppose it can be purged, right?
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-drivers-common
<ubottu> ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.2.2 (bionic), package size 39 kB, installed size 200 kB
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: optional
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: did you install it yourself in the first place?
<ducasse> blb4393: it contains the cli tool etc, see 'apt show ubuntu-drivers-common'
<blb4393> purged. 2 packages less
<blb4393> lotuspsychje: optional so what? xorg is also optional, go ahead purge it
<blb4393> as the second thought xorg can be purged too with its dependent packages: libglu1-mesa x11-apps x11-session-utils xinit
<flj> for illustration. If sudo apt-get update results in xr and bf can I then write command sudo apt-get update xr if I only want to update package xr?
<blb4393> xinit could be kept though
<ducasse> flj: yes, or apt install packagename
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: whats your endgoal exactly save space on your system?
<flj> thanks. I probably did not formulate the question correctly. If a sudo apt-get update results in a bunch of updates but I only want to download and install some of them, then what do I write?
<ducasse> flj: what i said, replace 'packagename' with the packages you want to update
<flj> I write command sudo apt-get install followed by the package names?
<ducasse> yes
<flj> Thank you.
<tomreyn> smallville7123: regarding your question about archive.getdeb.net - this was never an ubuntu mirror, and this project (not an official ubuntu project) unfortunately came to an end.
<blb4393> !info linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 4.15.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-45.48 (bionic), package size 7203 kB, installed size 7564 kB (Only available for amd64; ppc64el)
<blb4393> optional
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: you still didnt explain what your end goal is
<blb4393> yes
<leodee> I am having an odd problem. I want to use KVM, my virtualization is enabled, but cpuinfo does not show the vm flag (worked before, then after a reboot no longer works)
<dff> I have a weird issue after installing nvidia drivers, the splash screen is low res. Ive tried every possible config for GRUB so im thinking, it might be initramfs related
<tomreyn> leodee: there's no 'vm' flag. does "kvm-ok" report that acceleration can be used?
<dff> is there a module i can load with graphics drivers
<leodee> tomreyn: it did before the reboot. Now it says it's not supported. I've seen similar issues mentioned online, but no real answers found :\
<lotuspsychje> dff: could you share your ubuntu version, graphics card chipset + driver version please?
<dff> glady, one sec ill move or to that machine
<tomreyn> leodee: which cpu do you have there (cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^model name' | head -n1), which ubuntu release (lsb_release -ds), which kernel (cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline)?
<tomreyn> ° paste | leodee
<tomreyn> ! paste | leodee
<ubottu> leodee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leodee> thanks tomreyn , one moment
<dff> 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1-Ubuntu, VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080], Kernel driver in use: nvidia,  Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia
<dff> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> dff: ubuntu 18.10?
<dff> lotuspsychje: im far from the only one with this problem, but none of the 10-20 solutions i find online fix it for me
<leodee> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zwsxywc8Rq/
<dff> and they all include grub config settings
<lotuspsychje> dff: for gtx cards we often reccomend the drivers from ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | dff here
<ubottu> dff here: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tomreyn> leodee: you missed /proc/cmdline
<dff> lotuspsychje: thank you ill check it out
<leodee> tomreyn: placeholder root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash
<tomreyn> leodee: and finally (sorry):  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^flags' | head -n1
<dff> lotuspsychje: that link recommends the drivers im using
<leodee> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2wbdnw3fYG/
<leodee> tomreyn: in the flags, the 'vm' flag used to show up
<dff> nm there is more useful info there
<tomreyn> leodee: ok, what does kvm-ok report exactly?
<leodee> INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<leodee> KVM acceleration can NOT be used
<tomreyn> leodee: also, you mentioned you had seen other reports on this, can you poitn to one or two of them?
<leodee> tomreyn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085051/vt-x-is-enabled-but-ubuntu-18-04-doesnt-show-it
<tomreyn> leodee: were you running the same kernel version before you rebooted? journalctl --list-boots | tail -n3
<tomreyn> leodee: actully this command shows just whren you rebooted, not the kernel versions you ran, sorry.
<leodee> tomreyn: but good point, I did do an 'apt upgrade'
<tomreyn> for BOOT in -2 -1 0; do journalctl -b $BOOT | grep 'Linux version'; done
<tomreyn> leodee: this shows your past three boots
<leodee> tomreyn: The reboot issues happened last night. Today I rebooted a few times, so it's only showing today's reboots
<tomreyn> leodee: journalctl --since yesterday | grep 'Linux version'
<tomreyn> leodee: so does this help you tell whether you ran a different kernel version by the time virtualization worked?
<tomreyn> "vmx" would be the flag listed in /proc/cpuinfo btw.
<tomreyn> dff: try the   nouveau.modeset=0  kernel parameter
<leodee> tomreyn: ok Kernel dif 4.15.0-34-generic vs 4.15.0-45-generic
<leodee> vmx used to show up. I'm certain I ran kvm. /dev/kvm existed until that reboot
<tomreyn> dff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<leodee> thanks, tomreyn, I'll try this out.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> leodee: okay, you can either install the HWE kernel (4.18) or enable 'proposed' and get the newer 4.15 kernel image
<tomreyn> leodee: you'll try out what?
<leodee> oh, I got confused. You were referring to the nvidia problem :)
<tomreyn> leodee: right, when talking to you i use *your* nickname ;)
<ggnoredo> i'm using nvidia 410 drivers. should i update to 415? afraid cuz even on fresh installation of ubuntu, the nvidia drivers gave me so much trouble
<ducasse> ggnoredo: do they work ok now?
<ggnoredo> yes they do
<ducasse> ggnoredo: ok, so why change them?
<ggnoredo> i just realized there is newer drivers
<BluesKaj> then leave it alone ggnoredo, newest isn't always best
<ggnoredo> that's right yeah, just wanna make sure i'm not missing anything/ i use my gpu only for development, and having an issue on unity3d with Vulkan.
<tomreyn> !hwe | leodee
<ubottu> leodee: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> !proposed | leodee
<ubottu> leodee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<leodee> thanks
<dff> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quite splash nouveau.modeset=0"
<dff> tomreyn: like that?
<leodee> ok, install...rebooting. BRB
<tomreyn> dff: yes, although i'd try the temporary approach first of all.
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> is gnu gnash a good flash player?
<CoolerZ> for playing swf files
<BluesKaj> CoolerZ, ffmpeg installed, if so use ffplay
<dff> tomreyn: tried the temporarly approach, no luck
<dff> still low res
<lotuspsychje> dff: wich driver is that you using?
<dff> Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia
<lotuspsychje> dff: use ubuntu-drivers list please
<dff> nvidia-driver-390
<dff> and bcmwl-kernel-source
<lotuspsychje> dff: for that gtx card i would try a later version from the ubuntu graphics ppa i advices earlier
<lotuspsychje> dff: 396,410 or 415
<gebbione> I am experiencing some weird UX errors (the ux gets stuck processing or even lines appear and block the pc) ... what troubleshooting can i do ? the system has been running for 8 years now
<dff> lotuspsychje: in software and updates
<dff> i check 415 and hit apply
<dff> yet it reverts to 390
<lotuspsychje> dff: did you add the ppa and sudo apt update?
<dff> yes
<dff> i see them all listed
<dff> 390,396,410 and 415
<lotuspsychje> dff: maybe try to purge from terminal first
<dff> In software & updates / additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> dff: that will make it fallback to nouveau, you might experience a black screen after that and enter with !nomodeset, then install 415 for example
<dff> do i purge all nvidia drivers or just 390
<lotuspsychje> dff: just 390, lets see what it does
<dff> i need to reboot right
<dff> it's still using 390 even tho i purged it
<lotuspsychje> yeah after purge and install always reboot
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | dff
<ubottu> dff: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> if you get a black screen^
<dff> no black screen
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<dff> nvidia-driver-390 still listed
<dff> and the additional drivers gui says it's using a manually installed driver
<dff> and i cant change
<dff> from that ui
<dff> everything is greyed out
<lotuspsychje> thats weird
<Xtreme> Hello Everyone, I am running Ubuntu Bionic on HP Spectre
<Xtreme> it has intel SST and I am not able the mic working.
<lotuspsychje> dff: what happens when you sudo apt install nvidia-driver-415 ?
<Xtreme> Can anyone help me?
<leodee> tomreyn: finished the kernel upgrade... same problem. Perhaps it was a bug in 14.13 and my machine SHOULD NOT have virtualization *shrug*... even tho in the BIOS it says so.
<yvyz> Xtreme: what type of mic?
<yvyz> Laptop mic?
<yvyz> Or a USB headset?
<ducasse> leodee: your cpu supports it, i checked
<Xtreme> Yes.
<Xtreme> Intel SST
<yvyz> Xtreme: run: sudo lshw -C sound | nc termbin.com 9999
<yvyz> and provide the link
<dff> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BP9ywm2H2p/
<Bastes> Hey everyone :) attempting to recover my system after a crash, I'm hitting a roadblock trying to decrypt my encrypted home folder. I'm using an install usb key to attempt the data recovery before re-installing the whole system, I know my password and I mounted the partition but ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/myuser/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passwphrase fails
<tomreyn> leodee: not sure then. maybe try resetting bios to defaults and enable again.
<tomreyn> but yes, your cpu support vmx
<Xtreme> yvyz: https://termbin.com/t885
<lotuspsychje> dff: system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | dff
<ubottu> dff: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<yvyz> Xtreme: have you tried using pavucontrol?
<yvyz> Xtreme: sudo apt install pavucontrol
<Xtreme> yes
<yvyz> No dice?
<Xtreme> My laptop has intel SST (Surround sound technology)
<Xtreme> nope
<Xtreme> https://termbin.com/7uga
<yvyz> Yes I understand, one sec, lemme see if we can find your model and ive got a repo to help fix this.
<leodee> tomreyn: ok, will try resetting the BIOS to default settings.
<Bastes> So... anyone who knows how to recover an ecryptfs passphrase using my user's password or something? ^^°
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Bastes
<ubottu> Bastes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<yvyz> Xtreme: sudo lsmod | grep "sst" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Xtreme> https://termbin.com/ispw
<ducasse> !ecryptfs
<ubottu> EcryptFS is a file system encryption. It is deprecated since Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, see bug 1756840 for details. Use full disk encryption (dmcrypt-luks) instead.
<yvyz> Xtreme: sudo dmesg | grep "sst" | nc termbin.com 9999
<ducasse> Bastes: there is a page on the wiki about it, but i think you can just mount it with ecryptfs-mount-private
<Bastes> Thanks ducasse ; that's what I'm attempting to do. I'm not quite sure whether I've used EcryptFS or dmcrypt-luks ; how can I go about figuring this out?
<ducasse> Bastes: for home folder, not entire disk it's ecryptfs
<Bastes> ducasse: So that's my situation.
<dff> lotuspsychje: using driver 415, still now res on splash screen (it's my volume is lvm encrypted if that has any bearing in this)
<dff> now=low
<dff> thank you so much for helping out btw
<ducasse> Bastes: try ecryptfs-mount-private and give it your password
<Bastes> ducasse: I get this "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<lotuspsychje> dff: did you add nomodeset perhaps?
<Bastes> ducasse: I should probably mention I'm on a recovery usb key and not on my original system, which does not boot.
<ducasse> Bastes: see https://askubuntu.com/questions/613691/cant-access-my-home-directory-encrypted-private-directory-is-not-setup-properl
<Bastes> Thanks ducasse :) willdo
<ryahi_skaprinav> problem with pyqt5
<lotuspsychje> dff: could you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && lsb_release -a && uname -a please?
<lotuspsychje> !details | ryahi_skaprinav
<ubottu> ryahi_skaprinav: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ryahi_skaprinav> https://pastebin.com/hVs7JWHR
<ryahi_skaprinav> Am trying to install it in virtualenv using python3.6
<ryahi_skaprinav> Following this: https://github.com/tzutalin/labelImg
<ryahi_skaprinav> Building from source BTW
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, it's telling you need the module "PyQt5"
<rdh> https://build-system.fman.io/pyqt5-tutorial
<yvyz> ryahi_skaprinav: sudo apt-get install python3-pyqt5
<Xtreme> yvyz: null
<yvyz> Xtreme: 18.04?
<Xtreme> yeah
<ryahi_skaprinav> I have it installed
<ryahi_skaprinav> still it is not working
<Bastes> ducasse: So... I did just what the first answer suggested: 1- navigating to /(mountpoint)/home/.ecryptfs/(username)  2- ecryptfs-recover-private .Private/  3- entering my login passphrase ; I get a mount failure "no file or directory".
<ryahi_skaprinav> sudo -H pip3.6 install --upgrade PyQt5
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, so you can load it in python3?
<rdh> can you*
<ryahi_skaprinav> no
<ryahi_skaprinav> no same error module not found
<yvyz> ryahi_skaprinav: sudo apt install pyqt5-dev-tools qttools5-dev-tools
<yvyz> Might need the source for pyqt5
<Xtreme> yvyz: need a reboot
<Xtreme> brb
<yvyz> Xtreme: Its interesting that lsmod is not showing codecs for your audio cart
<yvyz> Xtreme: ok
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, oh you would if you are building it from source.
<ducasse> Bastes: ok, then i have no suggestions, i'm afraid
<ryahi_skaprinav> what?
<rdh> need source files.
<Bastes> ducasse: arf :/ thanks for the lead though
<Xtreme> yvyz: back
<ducasse> Bastes: maybe this? https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<Xtreme> yvyz: https://termbin.com/onfa
<Xtreme> lsmod after reboot
<ryahi_skaprinav> where can i get source files for it
<ryahi_skaprinav> Is this it rdh https://github.com/baoboa/pyqt5
<rdh> yvyz> ryahi_skaprinav: sudo apt install pyqt5-dev-tools qttools5-dev-tools
<yvyz> Xtreme: ls -al /usr/share/alsa/ucm/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bastes> ducasse: Yes, that was my starting point. Problem is when I run the ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase, I get an error "stat: No such file or directory" "Usage: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase [file]" and I don't know what the "[file]" is supposed to be.
<ryahi_skaprinav> Already done rdh
<boulabiar> Hi!
<ducasse> Bastes: ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase i think
<yvyz> Bastes: What are the permissions? i wonder if your livecd doesnt not have read/write access
<Xtreme> https://termbin.com/z6si
<boulabiar>  I have a very strange problem on ubuntu 18.04. the system is running update-mime-data indefinitely and with a new pid each time.
<lotuspsychje> welcome boulabiar
<boulabiar> and that's eating my CPU, the fan never stop now
<Bastes> yvyz I'm sudo-ing all those commands, I didn't think permissions would matter. Do they?
<epsilonKNOT> quit
<Xtreme> But yvyz, please note that my speakers are working fine. Just the mic.
<Bastes> ducasse: Oh, I got it! Thank you so much!
<boulabiar> update-mime-data eating around 15% of CPU
<yvyz> Xtreme: is it not detected or just listed and not picking anything up?
<boulabiar> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Bastes> ducasse: Thing was, I was attempting to do it from my home directory and not from the home/.ecryptfs/(username) directory.
<Bastes> ducasse, yvyz, and y'all thanks a bunch :)
<ducasse> Bastes: ah, right. does it work now?
<Xtreme> yvyz: not detected.
<lotuspsychje> boulabiar: where did you get that package from?
<Bastes> ducasse: Well, I've got the passphrase ; remains to see whether I can mount it with it, but that's a start ;)
<boulabiar> lotuspsychje: I don't know, I think it came pre-insalled
<boulabiar> installed*
<lotuspsychje> boulabiar: wich ubuntu release/flavor please?
<boulabiar> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ducasse> Bastes: good luck :)
<Bastes> ducasse: Can't thank you enough man :)
<yvyz> Xtreme: I am looking. I have found a long list of unresolved bug reports for similar issues.
<lotuspsychje> boulabiar: apt-cache policy update-mime-data please?
<Bastes> ducasse: (or whichever gender of course ^^°)
<ryahi_skaprinav> rdk it is working now
<ryahi_skaprinav> *rdh
<rdh> Ok.
<ryahi_skaprinav> I don't know why but when I was using sudo -H pip3.6 install PyQt5, it was not working
<boulabiar> N: Unable to locate package update-mime-database.real
<ducasse> Bastes: you're welcome :)
<boulabiar> N: Unable to locate package update-mime-database
<boulabiar> N: Unable to locate package update-mime-dat
<ryahi_skaprinav> Instead I just used pip3 install PyQt5
<boulabiar> lotuspsychje: it may have been come from a snap
<ducasse> boulabiar: it's in shared-mime-info
<boulabiar> $ locate update-mime-database          gives me many results including      /snap/gnome-3-26-1604/70/usr/bin/update-mime-database
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, maybe the installation wasnt using 3.6 then.
<lotuspsychje> boulabiar: snaps get get kind of heavy on a system by default now, what kind of system specs do you have?
<ryahi_skaprinav> but i have installed virtualenv using pip3.6
<ryahi_skaprinav> and inside python3 was also opening python3.6.8
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, well thats interesting, but their site does say to install with pip3 specifically
<boulabiar> lotuspsychje: i7, 16G RAM, 512SSD
<lotuspsychje> boulabiar: hmm ok that should be able to do the trick
<boulabiar> I removed this snap opencv-demo-ogra
<lotuspsychje> boulabiar: so you just boot to desktop, and you get a high load on it?
<boulabiar> now, it looks like the system is back to normal
<boulabiar> lotuspsychje: yes
<ryahi_skaprinav> Yeah I guess so but still it's strange why that wouldn't work
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, well you can dig deeper into pip if you want... or just enjoy your programing finally working and remember this experience lol
<B1ack0p> hi
<rdh> ryahi_skaprinav, could be a bug in pyqt5's installer...
<B1ack0p> i am having this problem while i am trying to sudo apt update --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z3cjx9pw66/
<B1ack0p> how can i fix?
<Xtreme> yvyz: thankd
<ryahi_skaprinav> thanks rdh
<Xtreme> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029892/intel-sst-audio-device-wdm-not-working-on-xubuntu-18-04
<Xtreme> What you think about this? yvyz ?
<rdh> np
<yvyz> That is if you have no driver codecs working for your card and you are getting nothing from audio or mic
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: maybe the #ubuntu-mirror guys might know that
<yvyz> And that solution only worked after he updated his kernel from 4.12 to .19
<ryahi_skaprinav> This bug has become so common nowadays BlackOp. You just need to change your software sources to default.
<ryahi_skaprinav> Then restart.
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: #ubuntu-mirrors sorry
<Xtreme> ahmm
<Xtreme> yvyz: So what is the exact problem with my system?
<B1ack0p> lotuspsychje: thx i asked there
<B1ack0p> also other day i installed a program to find dupplicated files
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: idle a bit or highlight some ops, its sunday :p
<B1ack0p> i proceeded and deleted all duplicated files
<B1ack0p> then i realised it could be a mistake
<B1ack0p> since then i cant open some apps in my ubuntu
<B1ack0p> lotuspsychje: nerds dont work on sundays? :p
<B1ack0p> i hope i didnt disrespect by calling nerds lol i am kind of nerd too
<yvyz> Xtreme: your audio card is apart of a long standing list of bug reports
<rdh> B1ack0p, its a badge of honor honestly
<B1ack0p> rdh: i thought so too lol
<B1ack0p> being nerd is an honor! :D
<Xtreme> yvyz: how can i install i915?
<jeremy31> Xtreme: That is in the kernel
<B1ack0p> is there a way to fix ubuntu mistakes?
<ducasse> B1ack0p: that's probably a temporary error, try another mirror or wait and try later
<B1ack0p> ducasse: thx
<Xtreme> hmm. okay
<Xtreme> So, is there any way to fix this issue?
<Xtreme> it turns out, on windows it works perfectly
<Xtreme> not a single problem.
<B1ack0p> i mean is there a way to fix general possible errors? kind of system restore but without going back first installation
<B1ack0p> no?
<ducasse> not really, no
<B1ack0p> why not?
<ducasse> you have to figure out what each problem is and fix them
<B1ack0p> no system restore?
<ducasse> there just is no such feature, no
<ducasse> other than a reinstall
<ducasse> or restore from backup
<B1ack0p> i dont wanna install everything from zero :/
<B1ack0p> lets wait if updates fix them
<ducasse> then restore from backup
<Xtreme> yvyz: any luck?
<B1ack0p> i dont think there is any backup i setup
<yvyz> Xtreme: I am sorry, you've reached a spot I dont have direct knowledge of. Intel SST should work with ubuntu out of the box. Is it a fresh install?
<yvyz> Xtreme: usually pavucontrol will get somethings sorted, but since you have the audio codecs working for sound, it should have included it for your microphone as well.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: does your driver show in sudo lshw -C sound ?
<Xtreme> yes its a fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: that doesnt mean its loaded
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/t885
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<Xtreme> lotuspsychje: nope. only output, not input.
<yvyz> And this is his lsmod: https://termbin.com/onfa
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: what about your graphics driver?
<Xtreme> Basically, its  new surround sound technology. As far as i know, its deeply integrated in Wifi or graphics.
<Xtreme> lotuspsychje: works fine. no complaints there.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: some cases bad graphics driver can give bad sound too
<yvyz> Xtreme: whats your uname -a string say?
<yvyz> Xtreme: I wonder if you might need a newer kernel...
<lotuspsychje> good idea for test yvyz
<Xtreme> Linux xtreme 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 14:06:04 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Xtreme> yvyz: I am having the newest kernel from repo.
<Xtreme> I can try 5.0 but need to turn off secure boot for the same.
<yvyz> Xtreme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<Xtreme> already did that
<yvyz> Well, SST has been supported for some time now
<Xtreme> i think i will boot into Windows. Get details of all the drivers and try linux back
<B1ack0p> another problem. i installed an app "flameshot" in app store but when i click to run the app it gives error: "desktop file didnt specify exec field"
<B1ack0p> how can i fix please?
<adrian_1908> B1ack0p: does it run from the terminal?
<B1ack0p> adrian_1908: nope it says sudo install flameshot
<B1ack0p> but i already installed from app store
<B1ack0p> i think it is snapd app
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: for snap support, contact the maintainer of the snap please
<B1ack0p> ok its working now after installing in terminal
<adrian_1908> I'd remove the snap then, to avoid any conflicts, just in case.
<Xtreme> back
<Xtreme> so, I am running Intel 620 graphic card
<Xtreme> but I dont see a driver installed for the same.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: sudo lshw -C video
<Xtreme> driver installed in lshw is i915. Description " VGA compatible driver"
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: try a kernel for !mainline as yvyz proposed
<Xtreme> via ukuu?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> Xtreme: did you also install the hwe X or just the kernel?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: he's on cosmic
<Xtreme> tomreyn: just kernel
<tomreyn> oh whoops, sorry
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: trying to get his SST audio to work
<Xtreme> lotuspsychje: hmm.
<Xtreme> let me try.
<Xtreme> just FYI, i was on 4.15, it didnt work then.
<Xtreme> then installed 4.18, still doesnt work.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: readed a thread about 4.19 made it work, but not tested myself right
<Xtreme> I am sorry, can you please rephrase that?
<tomreyn> Xtreme: i got a copy of "wget_kernel_mainline.sh" (written by a regular here) at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts - i like it a lot better than ukuu.
<Xtreme> Intel Graphics Installer for Linux => where can i get this?
<Xtreme> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/update-tool
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: thats not used anymore now, as the intel devs work along well with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: drivers should get recognized automaticly
<Xtreme> Well, its not getting. its running in compatibility mode.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: getting what?
<Xtreme> its not getting recognised.
<Xtreme> its running on compatibility mode.
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: didnt you say driver was loaded on sudo lshw -C video ?
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: <Xtreme> driver installed in lshw is i915
<Xtreme> Yes. but it was loaded as "compatibility". not as Intel UHD 620
<BluesKaj> Xtreme, check your package manager for i965 driver in that case
<Xtreme> explain please.
<BluesKaj> Xtreme, the i915 doesn't provide UHD 620
<Xtreme> Yes.
<Xtreme> but the question remains, how to install it?
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: pastebin your: sudo lshw -C video please
<BluesKaj> Xtreme, I repeat, check your package manager for i965 driver in that case
<Xtreme> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hv6vKwD9nj/
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: driver is loaded: driver=i915
<BluesKaj> Xtreme,  https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-UHD-Graphics-620-GPU-Review-Benchmarks-and-Specs.239936.0.html
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: try a higher kernel from mainline, meanwhile you can pastebin us your dmesg? lets have a look whats going on there
<Xtreme> sure, 2 mins.
<Xtreme> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1065852/how-to-upgrade-intel-graphics-driver
<Xtreme> trying this
<tomreyn> Xtreme: "VGA compatible driver" is simply Intels way of saying this is their standard driver for anything VGA (and better). it doesn't mean that there's anything not working. you should be using this driver.
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<GreyXor> Hello! Do you guys recommend ext4 or f2fs for ssd ?
<jeremy31> UHD620 works fine in Ubuntu 18.04
<whislock> GreyXor: So which OS are you running, Arch or Ubuntu?
<GreyXor> whislock, both, but this is not important
<whislock> GreyXor: It is, actually. This channel provides community support for Ubuntu systems.
<dannyjazz> I am trying to load from apps the app called samba, when I click on it nothing happens then I see a fix to load gksu but I get error when loading
<GreyXor> ok
<kk4ewt> dannyjazz;  i highly suggest you google samba
<chuckW> hi. i have an external 3.0 usb hdd 3tb. at startup it's being recognized but no block device is showing up in /dev/sd* i put usb_storage in /etc/modules and rebooted still. unplugged plugged back and the dmesg shows:
<chuckW> https://pastebin.com/0uF0mSMS
<heap_> jesus christ
<lotuspsychje> heap_: can we help you?
<heap_> how can i get rid of all partiitons created on my flash disk ... as part of the creation of boot stick?
<heap_> what a nonsense is that boot stick creation?
<heap_> thre are some 2 partions that even win/osx ubuntu cant remove / reformat
<whislock> heap_: How did you create a boot stick, exactly?
<heap_> ok cfdisk helps
<whislock> gdisk will allow you to nuke all existing partition structures.
<chuckW> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> chuckW: did you try to reformat it?
<chuckW> the hdd works fine as it is
<tomreyn> chuckW: with those messages repeating, it looks like a bad cable or insufficient power supply.
<chuckW> oh. maybe i need a stronger power supply for the board itself even if the hdd is self powered with its own external adapter?
<heap_> whislock: i dont know
<heap_> there must be something on it
<chuckW> hm. that'd been one of my latter thoughts only. i'll try now
<heap_> something written
<heap_> as linux can see it but osx only 2.5mb instead of 7gb
<tomreyn> chuckW: shouldn't be if the drives' external power supply is sufficient to power it. however, they often are not, so that some power is still drawn from the computer.
<heap_> maybe some partition table is broen
<heap_> broken it still shows there are free space / partition/freespace
<heap_> nonsense
<chuckW> i see well i plugged the little box into the router's usb port. it mustn't be stronger than 500ma
<chuckW> hm. plugged into a 2a charger but same
<tomreyn> heap_: you could run a s.m.a.r.t. self-test, or examine the data that the drives gathered so far. but the output you posted does not suggest issues with the pysical storage.
<tomreyn> chuckW: ^ this was for you, not heap (sorry)
<chuckW> it should be okay since i just unplugged it from another small linux armhf box
<chuckW> this box is an older release though.
<chuckW> Linux cubieboard 3.4.43+ #1 PREEMPT Mon Aug 19 15:35:54 CST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> chuckW: try cross-testing cables. unplug other usb devices you casn live without for now.
<heap_> tomreyn: no there is no issue with phy disck
<heap_> that stupid tool created partition in the middle of the disk
<tomreyn> chuckW: are you kidding me...
<chuckW> :D
<amikot> hello :)
<heap_> its simply unallocated space; parttion;  unallocated space
<heap_> so
<chuckW> so that means the drive is simply unsupported by this release?
<heap_> and i am not able to merge all these parts
<heap_> or that tool is not able
<tomreyn> chuckW: this kernel is not supported here, and probably not the OS you rtun there either
<tomreyn> s/OS/distro/
<amikot> I have new Virtualbox on my server and also installed virtualbox repository, but still apt want to prefeer bionic-security update to version 5.2 over oracle repo with version 6.0 - how to make apt to prefer oracle repo over bionic-security one?
<dff> lotuspsychje: i did not add modset, i tried it in grub as temp
<dff> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fVCkybJrSS/
<dff> i did not have the low res splash screen issue prior to installing nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> dff: seems good to me
<dff> software & update / additional drivers crashses now
<dff> sec ill reboot
<dff> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau worked fine, but if i revert to those drivers now
<dff> i still get the low res splash
<dff> i mean, who cares about a splash screen right, but it really annoys me i cant find a fix for it
<dff> ive spent a good 8 hours on it so far
<dff> should i try to purge all the nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> dff: can you pastebin your whole dmesg plz?
<dff> sure
<lotuspsychje> lets see whats going on in there
<CobHead> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CobHead> Please use paste.ubuntu.com instead of pastebin.com
<lotuspsychje> CobHead: its the users choice to use the paste of liking
<dff> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H8KVGdRyyp/
<CobHead> Aight. It's just other channels on this network doesn't want to use pb
<dff> lotuspsychje: could this be it? vt.handoff=1
<lotuspsychje> dff: did you add that?
<dff> no
<jeremy31> vt.handoff is normal
<dff> okey
<amikot> how to check in terminal installed repository works and apt see the packages from it?
<lotuspsychje> dff: do you dualboot in uefi?
<dff> yes
<lotuspsychje> dff: uefi settings can also influence graphics or wifi
<dff> with fastboot off, and i thikn ive set it to only use UEFI. not legacy
<dff> lotuspsychje: thing is, i didnt change anything in the uefi settings, this came after i installed nvidia drivers
<dff> also
<dff> google low res splash screen ubuntu nvidia
<lotuspsychje> dff: wich ones did you install at first?
<CobHead> You *might* need to edit GRUB to pass the correct resolution at boot
<dff> CobHead: ive tried that
<dff> about 10 different config addiotions
<CobHead> What did you try?
<dff> lotuspsychje: i think i installed the nvidia drivers from the offical ubuntu repo
<lotuspsychje> dff: yeah we did that togheter for the 415
<lotuspsychje> dff: but i mean you had problems before too right
<dff> CobHead: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768, GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x32, GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep, FRAMEBUFFER=y in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<dff> to name a few
<dff> lotuspsychje: before i added the PPA
<CobHead> But is that the true resolution of your display?
<CobHead> 1024x768 that is
<dff> CobHead: that's the resolution i get from videoinfo from the grub console
<CobHead> Well, GRUB does what you tell it to. If you have 1920x1080 display, you need to tell GRUB that you have a 1920X1080 display.
<dff> actually mine was 1280x1024x32
<dff> the guide i read
<dff> said to use whatever is output from videoinfo
<dff> as that is what's supported during boot
<CobHead> Did you try to use your true resolution?
<dff> i did not
<dff> let me try
<CobHead> Apparently, from what I read - you need to use your true resolution.
<CobHead> I've never bothered with this tbh - I don't care about the splash screen as it is nonexistent for me anyway ;]
<dff> i dont care about the splash either, i care about running into a problem i cant fix
<dff> :(
<dff> linux is all about breaking your setup and fixing it
<dff> right? =)
<CobHead> Hehe, well - it certainly widens your horizons
<CobHead> Luckily, I've never struggled much with Linux and graphics thus far.
<dff> GRUB_GFXMODE=2560x1440
<dff> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<dff> did not help
<dff> im gonna look in my uefi settings
<CobHead> Where's your GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND parameter?
<CobHead> Should be set to efi-gop
<CobHead> I must truly be insane to upload 20GiB of qcow2 images over a wonky connection. Thank god for rsync
<dff> CobHead: GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND=efi-gop like that?
<dff> grub complained there no efi-gop.mod file
<elichai2> Hey, Is there a way to easily see howthe stack size of a process?
<dff> there is*
<elichai2> (max/current)
<CobHead> I'm not sure if you really need the value in ""
<dff> ill try
<CobHead> https://www.onetransistor.eu/2016/03/plymouth-fix-nvidia.html
<CobHead> This is what I'm looking at.
<ioria> btw, it's efi_gop, not efi-gop
<dff> ive tried anything you might find on google on this issue
<ioria> dff, ls /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/efi_gop.mod
<CobHead> duh xd
<database2> how to open ubuntu in rw mode in recovery mode
<ioria> database2, you remount rw
<database2> but how
<database2> i am newbie
<ioria> database2,  mount -o remount,rw /
<database2> ioria: in root shell
<ioria> yes (unless it's already mounted rw due a broken friendly-recovery)
<database2> ioria: thanks it worked
<ioria> ok
<rapidwave> I have a kernel for KVM that won't boot. It gets to loading initram and just never goes further.
<amikot> I was trying to google it, but there is no answer there - Question is simple, why we are getting grub updates so often? Why we need to upgrade it? Grub update is often causing problems - specially on LVMs and RAID.
<ikonia> rapidwave: why do you need a kernel for kvm
<ikonia> rapidwave: the standard kernel supports kvm just fine
<rapidwave> Oh...I don't think I need one. I have one
<ikonia> then why are you not using the stock one
<rapidwave> I remember installing a kernel-based virtualization thing. Perhaps that is it?
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> what kernel are you ACTUALLY using
<rapidwave> I'm not using the KVM kernel
<rapidwave> It is top/default, but won't boot
<ikonia> what kernel are you ACTUALLY using
<CobHead> Perhaps you mean the HWE kernel
<ChiLLabiS> uname -r
<rapidwave> 4.15.0-45-generic
<ikonia> rapidwave: how did you get that output if it won't boot ?
<jcotton> is there any way to fake dimming of a desktop monitor? On Windows I would usually use f.lux for this, but I'm not sure how to do it on Ubuntu 18.10
<CobHead> Flux exists for Ubuntu aswell
<rapidwave> uname -a
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: you mean like night lights?
<ikonia> rapidwave: you can't run that command if you're machine won't boot though
<rapidwave> I'm not using KVM kernel, I'm using another..
<jcotton> lotuspsychje: not just blue light reduction
<jcotton> reduction of all light
<rapidwave> I didn't boot with the KVM kernel!
<ikonia> so how are you getting that output
<ikonia> rapidwave: right, so that's not the kernel you're having a problem with
<rapidwave> I used uname -a
<ikonia> so thats miss-leading output
<rapidwave> Oh...it gives me that output when I try to boot using it
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> it gives you the same output as the working kernel ?
<rapidwave> How do I get a list of all installed kernels?
<rapidwave> ikonia: Are you listening at all?
<CobHead> Stop. Just. Stop. Now. You're crosstalking like heck and this is causing our heads to hurt for sure.
<ikonia> rapidwave: yes, it's not making sense what you are saying
<ikonia> rapidwave: what is the name of the "broken" kernel
<rapidwave> I need to get a list of all installed kernels
<ikonia> rapidwave: no, just give me the name of the broken one
<ikonia> and to be honest, if the default one is working - why don't you just use that ?
<rapidwave> It is the same damn thing, it just says KVM after it
<ikonia> just use the standard one then
<rapidwave> instead of generic, it says kvm
<ikonia> and remove the kvm one
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: there's nightlight or brightness, not sure what else you want?
<rapidwave> Yes. How do I remove that one?
<rapidwave> How do I remove the kvm kernel?
<ikonia> rapidwave: open the package manager, search for kernel, click remove against the one you no longer want
<jcotton> lotuspsychje: nvm, just found ddccontrol, might let me actually adjust the brightness
 * jcotton tries
<ioria> !info ddccontrol
<ubottu> ddccontrol (source: ddccontrol): program to control monitor parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-2 (bionic), package size 70 kB, installed size 435 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; ia64; alpha; arm; armel; armhf)
<rapidwave> I can't find it it software manager
<ikonia> rapidwave: what version of ubuntu are using ?
<rapidwave> bionic
<jcotton> ugh nope, didn't work :/
<ioria> rapidwave, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<CobHead> jcotton, Why not use f.lux for Ubuntu though?
<jcotton> CobHead: ... i honestly didn't think to try that
 * jcotton headdesks
<CobHead> xd
<jcotton> i'll try that in a minute
<ioria> jcotton,  or xrandr
<ikonia> rapidwave: I don't see any kernel pakage that is kvm specific in the base ubuntu repos
<ikonia> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.45.47 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<ikonia> I can find the pae version and the hwe version, but certainly not a kvm version
<ikonia> there is linux-image-4.15-kvm
<ikonia> I assume that's it ?
<ikonia> so if you open the package manager and search for linux-image-4.15 you should see the kvm package you need
<rapidwave> Oh crap. I probably didn't install that from the repo
<CobHead> You built it from source? :d
<rapidwave> I may have
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: you need to mention things like that at your first question
<rapidwave> Pretty sure it's this actually https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<CobHead> To put it short: You don't need a "KVM kernel" to utilize KVM. You need 1) VT-d/x enabled in the BIOS 2) Install the required packages on host 3) Ensure that the kernel params for virtualization exists.
<CobHead> Then - virtualize away.
<rapidwave> Okay. Well, I just need to know how to remove the kvm kernel that I do have.
<ikonia> rapidwave: you need to know how you installed it
<ikonia> rapidwave: and why do you "need" to remove it if - if it's just a bit messy and you don't know
<rapidwave> Really, I just need to make it so it's not the default boot
<ikonia> rapidwave: ok - so that's a totally different thing
<ikonia> if you can remember how you installed it , great, if not, just change the grub default boot option and rebuild the grub config
<rapidwave> That is what i mean, I don't know how to change the default
<ikonia> rapidwave: edit /etc/default/grub then rebuild the grub config
<ikonia> also a cool command (I've never used it) grub-set-default
<ikonia> man page says it works simple, but I've never used it, so wouldn't personally be able to say for sure
<lowkeycoat1> im missing something and i hope you guys can help. im using ubuntu 16.04 and im trying to download windows 10 iso through microsoft website using firefox but when the download finishes it just says lost or missing file
<rapidwave> I modified /etc/default/grub and ran updategrub
<ikonia> lowkeycoat1: oddly downloaded it about a week ago myself and it worked great
<ikonia> lowkeycoat1: is your interernet actually completing the download or dropping before the end
<lowkeycoat1> iknoia: the internet stays i can download anything else just iso files seem to be an issue
<dff> CobHead: GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND=efi_gop did not help
<jhutchins> lowkeycoat1: Please ask in #ubuntu, this is #debian.
<dff> what
<dff> this is #ubuntu
<CobHead> wat
<CobHead> You okay there jhutchins
<jhutchins> Damn.  Sincere apologies.
<dff> need a glass of water?
<dff> :)
<dff> anyway, i feel im doomed
<CobHead> Probably
<jhutchins> Need to pay attention to what channel I'm in.
<dff> the only thing i can image would help if adding a module in initramfs
<dff> what do you think CobHead
<dff> if=is
<jhutchins> lowkeycoat1: What about using curl or wget?
<CobHead> dff, well - I have never attempted to do so to solve graphical problems
<CobHead> But sure - you can try?
<dff> it's not loading the nvidia drivers until i decrypt the volume
<dff> is it?
<CobHead> Probably not.
<dff> so
<dff> then why the crap isnt it using the same drivers as before
<CobHead> Actually
<jhutchins> dff: Might be loading the kms module from initramfs.
<dff> jhutchins: which module do i want it to load
<lowkeycoat1> jhutchins.. so if debian is in the ubuntu room where is ubuntu then?
<dff> so the splash screen not to be 4x4
<CobHead> It's here xd
<dff> kidding, but it's really low res
<CobHead> (I've never seen anyone working so hard and so long to fix res problems on the splash logo)
<jhutchins> I blame the cat.
<dff> CobHead: before i didnt know anything about grub config :D
<CobHead> The more you learn the deeper you dig ;-]
<dff> and now im about to learn how initramfs works
<dff> right
<dff> jhutchins: could this be a thing
<dff> DRM kernel mode setting
<dff> nvidia 364.16 adds support for DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) kernel mode setting. To enable this feature, add the nvidia-drm.modeset=1 kernel parameter, and add nvidia, nvidia_modeset, nvidia_uvm and nvidia_drm to the initramfs according to Mkinitcpio#MODULES.
<dff> not sure about the last part
<dff> but what about nvidia-drm.modeset=1 to initramfs
<jhutchins> dff: You need to build the compressed init ram fs.  I would gyess that the instructions are in the minintcpio manpage.
<dff> sounds over my head
<dff> if the splash screen is high res from a live-usb
<dff> can i assume the uefi settings have nothing to do with my problem?
<ioria>  minintcpio is arch linux  i guess
 * dff is about to file a $5.000 bounty to have this fixed
<ioria> dff, already tried efi_uga instead of gop ?
<vlad_> I am trying to figure out why my internet is super slow on ubuntu
<vlad_> I am only getting 0.4Mbps according to google's speed test -- my other computer in the same room on the same wifi gets 40
<vlad_> as does the slow machine when I boot windows
<vlad_> I am using an Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter (usb stick)
<dff> ioria: i have not
<ioria> dff, try it, sudo update-grub; maybe again sudo update-initramfs -u
<jeremy31> vlad_: What module does it use?
<vlad_> jeremy31: not sure, what's should I grep for in lsmod?
<jeremy31> vlad_: cfg
<vlad_> jeremy31: cfg80211
<jeremy31> vlad_: anything else shown?
<vlad_> used by rtlwifi,mac80211
<vlad_> but only one line
<jeremy31> vlad_:  run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal, post the termbin URL after the second command is run
<Xtreme> okay, my system crashed
<Xtreme> giving dmesg
<Xtreme> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HxXVX3C7hb/
<Xtreme> yvyz: ^^
<vlad_> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/gunm
<jeremy31> vlad_:  first command> sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<jeremy31> vlad, we can try blacklisting the rtl8192cu module and see how well rtl8xxxu does
<jeremy31> vlad_:  echo "blacklist rtl8192cu" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192cu.conf
<jeremy31> vlad_: then you can reboot, if for some reason wifi doesn't work at all do> sudo modprobe rtl8192cu
<dff> ioria: no luck. this is my grub config file - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zf56RHNnBt/
<ioria> dff, and 2560x1440 is listed when you run videoinfo  ?
<jcotton> i'm having a rather bizzare issue where snaps seem to lose their data after a reboot
<jcotton> this has happened with Slack (official but beta) and Discord (unofficial), have to log back into them after a reboot
<jcotton> Ubuntu 18.10, fully updated
<vlad_> jeremy31: the blacklist helped a lot. I'm now seeing ~20Mbps download, which is still half Windows (and my laptop, on the same wifi in the same room is getting 150!!)
<vlad_> I guess I might just need a better antenna
<dff> ioria: it's not it was a suggestion from a another user, ill change that too
<jeremy31> vlad_: did you also run the command that started with sudo sed?
<vlad_> jeremy31: yes
<jeremy31> vlad_: Didn't realize it was a micro adapter
<dff> ioria: no luck this time around either
<ioria> dff, you need to check the  videoinfo  output for the supported video modes
<dff> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024x32
<dff> i did
<dff> that's it
<ioria> dff,  and the Adapter line ? what it says ?
<dff> Adapter "EFI GOPDRIVER":
<dff> * 0x002 1280 x 1024 x32 (5120) Direct color, mask: 8/8/8/8 pos: 16/8/0/24
<ioria> dff,  so reverse  to GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND="efi_gop"
<dff> then there is Bochs PCE Video driver and Cirrus CLGD PCI video driver with no info available
<ioria> dff,  ^
<dff> no luck
<dff> one difference tho, the desktop background place holder is grey instead of black before the background image laods
<ioria> dff,  and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash is correctly set with FRAMEBUFFER=y ?
<dff> yes
<CobHead> I see you're still troubleshooting it
<CobHead> You're persistent, I'll give you that :d
<dff> im this close to giving up tho
<dff> very grateful for everyone who has chipped in with suggestions tho
<ioria> dff, dod oyu use encryption (fde) ?
<ioria> *do you
<CobHead> Yes, he does
<CobHead> Encrypt _all_ the things
<dff> ioria: yes LVM
<ioria> dff,  v86d is installed ?
<dff> that's an approach i havent heard of
<dff> but i had to take a break and do something else
<dff> ill ping when you i investigate
<dff> change the position of you and when while reading that
<Xtreme> Hey, quick quesiton. My laptop has Intel UHD 620, but i can see that its running i915 compatibility driver.
<Xtreme> How can I fix that?
<murthy> Xtreme: hi
<markh79sax> hey, can someone help me out with an error issue please?
<markh79sax> is a bit convoluted
<zetheroo> vidstabdetect is listed here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/ffmpeg-filters.1.html so why am I getting "No such filter: 'vidstabdetect'" when trying to use it?
<ryuo> zetheroo: one possibility: it's a documented feature but one not enabled in Ubuntu packaging.
<zetheroo> ryuo: that would be a tad misleading :/
<ryuo> it happens sometimes.
<ryuo> https://video.stackexchange.com/questions/19089/youtube-like-video-stabilization-on-linux
<zetheroo> gr8 thanks - I guess I have to use the less-good filter
<zetheroo> ryou: I got vidstab working by upgrading to ffmpeg 4 (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonathonf/ffmpeg-4)
<texla> Dell desktop w/Ubuntu 18.04.1 Boots to desktop and icons display..click on software update app runs partial way then all freezes have to hard shutdown
<zetheroo> texla: maybe try updating via terminal
<zetheroo> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<texla> zetheroo Thanks for info
<zetheroo> texla: You're welcome
<klaasvakie> hi, will bionic ever get netplan > 0.9? I need dhcp4-overrides which I understand requires netplan > 0.9
<klaasvakie> alternatively is there a ppa for running a newer netplan on bionic?
<ioria> snap netplan is 0.95+
<klaasvakie> ioria, mmm, i've been stying clear of snaps, mostly because I cant control when and how updates will run. Not sure if I wan't bleeding edge netplan on a production machine
<ioria> right
<ioria>  !info netplan.io disco
<ubottu> netplan.io (source: netplan.io): YAML network configuration abstraction for various backends. In component main, is important. Version 0.95-2 (disco), package size 70 kB, installed size 271 kB
<klaasvakie> yeah, I saw 0.95 was in disco
<ioria> klaasvakie, but not lts
<klaasvakie> but I couldn't see anything about the plans for netplan in bionic on the package page
<ioria> klaasvakie, well, what about static config ? :þ
<klaasvakie> I think I'll bump this machine back to ifupdown, pity, I quite like netplan.
<klaasvakie> ioria, static config is possible, but a bit icky.
<ioria> klaasvakie, nope (unless you really need  dhcp)
<klaasvakie> I need dhcp
<ioria> klaasvakie, do you have several machines on the lan ?
<klaasvakie> its a cluster of lxc containers on a server. They are managed by saltstack, using dhcp means I can run the same saltscript to launch each container without having to special-case each machine.
<ioria> i see
<ioria> klaasvakie, maybe you can try with /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<klaasvakie> ioria, yeah, that's the way i'm going and using ifupdown.
<mykhyggz> having some issues with firefox -- started with not loading, purged, reinstalled, now it won't open my html part from claws, a feature I used constantly. is this a 'snap' issue, maybe? Never seen this before recent install.
<nightshift> Tangentially, I've been wondering about snap as well.
<nightshift> would rather not use it at all, but haven't figured out just how integrated it is. Sorry I can't help with your issue at all, I'm running console only
<mykhyggz> nightshift: thanks for that. this is a real problem, IMO. I'll see if I can install some other way, if there's still a .deb, say. :(
<nightshift> There is, I don't actually use snap, install everything through apt(-get)
<nightshift> mykhyggz: so, depending on how integrated snap is in this system, it should be possible to uninstall it
<mykhyggz> already done. sudo apt install in progress
 * mykhyggz is a former gentoo user, so…
<Lantizia> People I introduce to Linux often ask if something like Paint.NET will run... as much as I detest .NET/Mono - can it be assumed that *now* it either will run - or it's got a lot easier to run... because it seems the latest mono v5.18 supports .NET 4.7.2 and that's exactly the version Paint.NET needs?
<Lantizia> obviously I'm not talking with wine's assistance here - that was already possible
<mykhyggz>  which firefox \ /usr/bin/firefox \ firefox & \ bash: /snap/bin/firefox: No such file or directory — LOL ;-)
<nightshift> mykhyggz, no worries, I've had to assume very noob people asking questions.....
<nightshift> hahahaha mykhyggz
<mykhyggz> and, lo, all my preferences and bookmarks have come back.
<nightshift> YAY
<mykhyggz> YAY is right. and file:///home/mykhyggz/.claws-mail/mimetmp/00000016.mimetmp.html is read just fine thank  you very much!
<nightshift> The other thing I want to get rid of (I'm running ubuntu server) is cloudinit. I have NO intention of running a cloud server.....
 * mykhyggz thinks this was  a bad thing to do to the users without warning. Hmm.
<fleabeard> if you subscribe to some of the linux youtube channels, you'll learn quickly that ubuntu is basically HitlerOS for using snaps, lol
<mykhyggz> Having worked with a package manager, I understand the problem it tries to solve, but, really, it claimed to have permission to read files in my home folder, but didn't. Something was broken. Oh, well. Moving on! '-)
<nightshift> fleabeard, forgive my lack of understanding of (I assume) linux culture, but does that mean if we don't want to use snap, we might want to be looking at migrating to other distros?
<ryahi_skaprinav> How do I login $ubuntu channel without typing /msg NickServ identify username password everytime?
<fleabeard> nightshift, some would say yes, though I'm new to linux myself (mostly) and snaps/flatpaks are a new concept for me. But most of the old timers literally have conniption fits when talking about snaps/flatpaks. Its all so odd to see from the sidelines.
<DalekSec> ryahi_skaprinav: It is the freenode network you're logging into, and if you wish to do that then using your client's SASL feature is your best bet.
<nightshift> fleabeard: I'm fairly new myself (recently back to linux after a 15 year break, and at that time I just played with it, didn't actually use it), and I'm having the same fits. I do not want them, at all
<fleabeard> I've never had an issue using apt get outside of maybe the package not being in a repo, so I'm not entirely sure what problems snaps try to solve outside of maybe needed dependancies, but I've always been prompted mostly that I need additional packages and it asks if I wanna install them too via apt install. So color me confused lol
<WoC> Anyone using AMD GFX and OpenCL ?
<nightshift> fleabeard: from what I can tell, snap tries to solve the dependencies "problem", is supposed to be more secure, and, supposedly, solves the issue of the package/package version you need not being available in the official repos
<nightshift> The only one that I would consider a problem that is actually partially solved is the not in repo issue
<nightshift> But, then again, I've never not been able to get what I need anyway (only exception right now is bind/named, I'm getting an EOL version on one machine and a slightly out of date version on another)
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> Who should be the owner.group of /var/www/html?
<p3tr1nn1> I think root
<p3tr1nn1> no
<p3tr1nn1> www-data
<johnfg> As it installed, it's all root, p3tr1nn1 as you first said, but I think, as I have that user.group, it should be changed to that.
<johnfg> I wonder why it doesn't install as such?
<p3tr1nn1> what's the owner.group you currently have
<nightshift> I don't have a webserver on my ubuntu system, I don't think, but on my other systems it's www-data, but for some reason root owns the actual default files
<p3tr1nn1> maybe it's because it is located under /var
<johnfg> p3tr1nn1: It was installed by apt as root.root.
<nightshift> probably, that or because installs are run via sudo
<p3tr1nn1> johnfg you can change the owner.group, do you know how to
<p3tr1nn1> ?
<nightshift> also, try looking at (assuming here) apache2's config and make sure it'll be running as www-data
<johnfg> nightshift: Yes, but one thing to nightshift: lots of other programs that are installed set and create users as needed.
<johnfg> E.g., nslcd, when it's installed creates user.group nslcd.nslcd.
<johnfg> nightshift: That's a great idea.  Probably will change owner.group to www-data.www-data.
<nightshift> true johnfg, and MY apache2 installs DO create the user, it's just the default "your web server is working" file that seems to actually be owned by root
<DUKENUKEM> anyone know where ic an get linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic-dbgsym ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> Whenever I open hexchat it goes to $ubuntu-unregged. How do i get it to open $ubuntu on startup
<p3tr1nn1> DUKENUKEM have you tried searching on Google ?
<DUKENUKEM> p3tr1nn1: no...... thats a great idea!
<DUKENUKEM> </sarcasm>
<p3tr1nn1> DUKENUKEM you might find it there
<DUKENUKEM> thanks. anyone else?
<johnfg> nightshift: are you talking about your installs other than ubuntu?  I know you said on this one, you didn't have an apache server.
<nightshift> Yes, on debian and raspbian, the user and directories are properly created, with the correct permissions
<nightshift> my ubuntu machine is acting as a mediaserver only, so, now apache install
<nightshift> no, not now
<johnfg> I wonder why the installer script doesn't set owner, group and permission like it should be?
<p3tr1nn1> DUKENUKEM I found a link with the download, if you search for the image name on Google it will be the first linik
<DUKENUKEM> thats x86
<DUKENUKEM> sorry, i should have bene more specifics
<DUKENUKEM> i need amd64 but for some reason cant find it, unless im being dumb (probably)
<p3tr1nn1> hmm ok
<ryahi_skaprinav> is there a free plugin like pastebin for hexchat
<nightshift> ryahi_skaprinav you need to get yourself autoidentified (google hexchat's userguide for how to do that), and then make sure that your autojoin command doesn't run until after you are identified
<ryahi_skaprinav> Yeah it workied this time. I just had to make my username same as my nickname
<nightshift> yup
<ryahi_skaprinav> is there a plugin like pastebin for hexchat
<nightshift> as for the plugin for a pastebin of some sort, honestly I just keep at least one browser window open to a pastebin if I'm getting help with anything that would require it
<ryahi_skaprinav> I also do that but was just wondering if there was something there
<nightshift> not that I'm aware of ryahi_skaprinav, but, then again, I don't have use for something like that, so I've never looked. Maybe try a google search?
<ryahi_skaprinav> ok thanks nightshift
<krytarik> ryahi_skaprinav: And there is also the #hexchat channel.
<jeremy31> ryahi_skaprinav: in hechat, you can do something like> /exec -o command | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> ryahi_skaprinav: that will post the termbin URL to chat for the command
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<DUKENUKEM> tomreyn: yeah ive done that. there is no dbgsym package for -142, only -21, at least from what i see. so i installed -21 but now systemtap is broken. oh well, im just going to install a new ubuntu version and re-build the kernel
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: and you're on whihc ubuntu release?
<DUKENUKEM> xenial
<Ecliptica> Hi all. I've recently set up an instance of Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS Server. I only seem to have access to 4 GB of my 1 TB disk and I'm trying to sort out why
<hggdh> DUKENUKEM: have you had a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe (and related pages)?
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: there is for -143 which is in -proposed
<Ecliptica> I have the output of df -h and lsblk here: https://pastebin.com/ZYMZGem6
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: that's by default, the LVM2 logical volume is not created larger than that. but you can increase its size.
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: That sounds like that I need, how do I go about doing that?
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: start running all of pvs, vgs, lvs and post their outputs to a püastebin
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: with sudo, please
<Ecliptica> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/QyRbM2Zz
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: so your root file system is 4G. do you want to grow this, or rather add more LVs + file systems?
<Ecliptica> I don't know of a reason to add more LVs/FSs, so unless there's a disadvantage to just growing root I suppose that's what I want.
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: 4G is admittedly rather small for /, it's probably the minimum that would work. so you may want to increase this to maybe 6 or 8, and add more partitions to hold your application data.
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: how will you using this system? what will be running there?
<tomreyn> i'm wondering about the services you will run, not the data you will process
<Ecliptica> A few different things, mainly as a file/webserver, and will probably run some game servers on it for a small number of users
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: so there are reasons to keep the OS file system small. namely, during boot, everything gets delayed until the root (/) file system has been checked for errors (since it can only be done this way from a running system). so a smaller / gets you faster startup. but there are other reasons. imagine someone uses all the space your file server provides. if it stores data on the same file system as where / is, it means your sserver casn no
<tomreyn> longer write log files, may have trouble booting properly because a kernel updates can't be installed properly and similar.
<tomreyn> so there are good reasons to have services you run write to a different file system (and thus to a different LV).
<Ecliptica> Ok, that makes sense to me. :) So probably doing what you said makes the most sense, increasing root slightly to 6 or 8 and then creating a new LV for everything else.
<tomreyn> the benefit of LVs (LVM2 logical volumes) over partitions is that you gain flexibility. partitions can't always be moved or resized without rebooting.
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: sudo lvresize --resizefs -L 8G ubuntu-vg/ubuntu-lv
<Ecliptica> That seems to have worked :) I can probably google my way through setting up the new LV. Thanks so much for your help!
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: how large will you need the data storage to be? keep in mind that you can always grow LVs and file systems while they are online (mounted), but shrinking is not porssible then. so just having them at the size you'll likely need for now, not the full available size, can be a good idea.
<Ecliptica> I think ~512 GB for the new LV would be ideal.
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: so, google if you like to learn, which i think is a good idea, or come back here if you can't find it. one more thing to point out: you'll need to do all of this: add a new LV of the right size (or a bit more since it will have to contain the file system, whic will have to be a bit smaller), create a file system (ext4, xfs may be good candidates), add this new file system to /etc/fstab to have it mounted automatically on boot, with
<tomreyn> the right pass id to also have it error checked.
<tomreyn> blkid will tell you it's UUID, which is a better way to specify file systems in /etc/fstab than their device path (such as /dev/sda1)
<Ecliptica> Okay, I'll give it a shot :) I appreciate all the info, it is very helpful!
<tomreyn> you're welcome. :)
<nightshift> crossing fingers, rebooting after removing cloud-init
<nightshift> oy, looks like boot is stalled, gonna have to go check it (I knew I should have taken a few backups before doing the reboot!)
<tomreyn> removing cloud-init wont have caused this
<patakija> @tomreyn   We talked about this issue earlier, no matter what i do the kubuntu installer/kive session cant seem to find the emmc storage....
<nightshift> tomreyn, you
<nightshift> re right, boot didn't stall, it appears to not have connected to the network
<tomreyn> patakija: which version of kubuntu are you trying to install?
<patakija>  18.10
<tomreyn> patakija: can you run this to post your log online and post the http address here?  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> nightshift: di you change the netork configuration after the previous boot then?
<lowkeycoat1> I don't know how to Google this so I'm asking here, I'm running Windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 dual on laptop, can I actually use Windows in a virtual machine through ubuntu?
<patakija> in bios all  the info i can get about the emmc is that it is on controller 0, device type emmc, model name SanDisk DF4064 5E6CF06
<nightshift> tomreyn: I was following a combination of https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan and https://serverfault.com/a/919887
<nightshift> I suspect the problem is what I put in my new yaml file
<Ecliptica> So I've added a new ext4 partition using fdisk /dev/sda3. fdisk says its name is /dev/sda3p1, but I can't mount it (I get 'special device /dev/sda3p1 does not exist')
<nightshift> Ok,the serverfault link really didn't add anything, other than leading me to the first link
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: here's a way to set this up using virtualbox: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#rawdisk
<kk4ewt> did you format it after you created it
<kk4ewt> Ecliptica;
<Ecliptica> No, do I have to? fdisk shows the type as 'Linux'.
<kk4ewt> yes you have to format it
<tomreyn> lowkeycoat1: but if you're happy with running windows only from a VM under ubuntu you should consider converting the physical storage into a VDI file on your ubuntu managed file systems.
<tomreyn> patakija: could you post the command output?
<lowkeycoat1> Cool! Thank you.
<kk4ewt> Ecliptica;  man mkfs
<patakija> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/nulu
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: i don't think adding a new partition is what you wanted to do there really. you don't need partitions, you have LVM, which are an alternative, more flexible.
<patakija>   * https://termbin.com/mulu
<tomreyn> patakija: thanks., give me a few minutes to read this (much text)
<tomreyn> patakija: am i right in that we talked previously today?
<tomreyn> oh right that's what you said.
<Ecliptica> tomreyn, I deleted my new partition and rebooted, and I think it caused something bad to happen. "ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<tomreyn> patakija: do you still have windows installed therE?
<patakija> yes
<patakija> and it still boots fine without hickups in reasonable time
<patakija> (CPU N4200, not a power plant)
<tomreyn> patakija: install this on windows, see if it lets you upgrade the firmware on the emmc https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/15108
<nightshift> hmmmmm, that was odd. First, fixed my server.Missed a couple steps
<tomreyn> patakija: its the vendor utility for this purpose. if it offers an upgrade, then it's safe to do that.
<nightshift> second, I'm running my workstation off an external drive. drive got disconnected, but, I'm still running, sort of
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: there's an error in the device path there
<tomreyn> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg/ubuntu--lv may have been correct. but it'll be better to edit /etc/fstab and set the uuid instead.
<tomreyn> Ecliptica: "blkid" will show you the UUIDs
<patakija> tomreyn: installed it but it doesnt display any info aout the drive, update FW also greyed out
<tomreyn> patakija: hmm okay i guess then it only works for their ssd's really
<tomreyn> patakija: i'm reading up mor eon this
<tomreyn> patakija: do you happen to have a smartphone or other electronic camera, from where you could upload a photo of a section of the mainboard firmware (uefi)? I'd be interested in the  Chipset -> South Bridge > LPSS & SCC Configuration -> SCC SDIO Support   page.
<patakija> tomreyn: at least it iven some info, there are 3 storage controllers: SD Storage Class Controller, Standard SATA AHCI controller, Microsoft Storage Spaces controller
<tomreyn> or, if this doesn't exist, anything storage related on any "South bridge" submenus
<patakija> tomreyn: No such page in the UEFI
<tomreyn> patakija: what do you have there about advanced, south bridge, or storage?
<patakija> only have advanced, no settings for emmc
<tomreyn> patakija: can you take a photo of "advanced" and upload it?
<tomreyn> like, the submenus there
<tomreyn> patakija: also check if you have any setting there that is set to "RAID" mode, and where "AHCI" is also available as an alternative.
<patakija> its pretty watered down but sureű
#ubuntu 2020-02-24
<Psi-Jack> There we go! libinput-gestures worked like a charm.
<Psi-Jack> fusuma method did as well, but it was a bit more janky and hacky.
<oerheks> wayland?
<Psi-Jack> No, Xorg
<oerheks> oh cool
<Psi-Jack> Exactly. :)
<Psi-Jack> Now I can 4-finger swipe to next/previous workspaces in Gnome.
<Psi-Jack> On both touchpad, AND screen.
<Psi-Jack> heh. Sheash, enpass is still oversized... Beginning to think that's an enpass specific bug.
<tomreyn> !bug | coffeeGhost: please file a bug then
<ubottu> coffeeGhost: please file a bug then: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<WoC> do i need to put changes using timedatectl in a script ( i.e. rc.local ) or are they supposed to stick ?
<WoC> i could have sworn i set the timezone to US/Central, but now when i looked; it was back to Chicago ;P
<WoC> CPU~Quad core AMD A10-9620P RADEON R5 10 COMPUTE CORES 4C+6G (-MCP-) speed/max~798/2500 MHz Kernel~4.15.0-88-generic x86_64 Up~55 min Mem~442.4/6971.6MB HDD~1000.2GB(2.2% used) Procs~193 Client~Irssi 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.2 inxi~2.3.56
<sorin-mihai> WoC, they are supposed to stick. make sure you don't get some error because of some typo
<WoC> k, no errors
<sorin-mihai> check timedatectl output, same as you expected?
<WoC> yup
<WoC> i'll check again afer the next boot
<WoC> appreciated
<_Myst_> need help with dual boot & my 2 in 1 was dual boot win/linux, ran windows update . included lenova bios upgrade.. again disabled secure boot. was unable  to boot the pcto either os.I had lenova " preparing automatic repair" frozen at that screen. Eventually I was able to recover windows & could not access my dual boot linux. locked at initramfs, as I had no documents needing saving. I reinstalled linux(ubuntu) as I have touch screen 2n 1.
<_Myst_> I could not boot into windows afterwards. currently again  I'm running trouble shoot restoring (keeping my data in place) with windows.what am I doing wrong so grub can overide thewindows bootloader. Even with grub showing windows, windows would not boot
<MarkB3> Lusing mind.  Have a library with a known library, call it libmylib.so .  Trying to compile with gcc -o sample -L/path_to_directory_containing_libmylib.so  -lmylib simple.o  and get an error from gcc saying there is an undefined reference.  The library has the referred to symbol.
<MarkB3> I can't figure out why the symbol is undefined when I can do nm libmylib.so and there is the symbol.
<ss23> Having some problems with netplan on 18.04. https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1724895 seems to indicate that you can't set the mtu through netplan without a match paramater, however the match paramater breaks with bonded interfaces
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724895 in netplan.io (Ubuntu) "MTU not applied on private ethernet interfaces" [Medium,Triaged]
<ss23> It's marked as "solved" though from what I can see, it was never actually solved, just a lot of people talking aobut the different components that interact to cause this bug
<ss23> Does anyone have a way to work around this?
<_Myst_> hey guys finally I have everything working with touch screen
<oerheks> ss23, 'With dhcp set to false, use-mtu seems to be useless .." , answer #25 seems a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1724895/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724895 in netplan.io (Ubuntu) "MTU not applied on private ethernet interfaces" [Medium,Triaged]
<_Myst_> on my touch screen how can I make they keyboard keys larger
<ss23> oerheks: The issue is that with bonds all interfaces (two slaves and the bond device) all have the same mac, so it seems to break
<ss23> Not to rant, but actually yes to rant, I am still in awe of how buggy and broken netplan is... I just want a workaround but it feels like so often the answer is "Netplan literally can't do things like set mtu" and it feels insane to me
<ss23> :(
<oerheks> it is worth mentioning that to the same or new bugreport
<theborger> hello can someone lend me a hand?
<theborger> i'm having issues connecting to VNC. it keeps saying "vnc viewer the connection was refused by the computer" its running on the computer i can ping between both computers. i have turned the firewall off and on also
<vlt> theborger: Can you connect locally?
<vlt> theborger: I mean on the remote machine?
<theborger> yes i can connect to it screen KB/Mouse work fine
<theborger> i can see vnc running. but i have tried to connect from 2 computers. both tell me the same thing.
<theborger> no something has gotten messed up. I cant even connect via SSH right now
<vlt> theborger: Seems to be a network problem then.
<theborger> i can ping fine
<theborger> very odd issue
<theborger> i need to blow this install out and get a newer one.
<theborger> i think this is 17.3 i am using
<theborger> nope i was wrong 17.2
<leftyfb> theborger: 17.2 of what?
<theborger> sorry typed last wrong
<theborger> 17.10
<leftyfb> theborger: version 17.10 of ubuntu?
<theborger> yep
<leftyfb> theborger: that version of ubuntu went End of Life over 2 years ago
<theborger> leftyfb: is that not what i said i was going to do?
<theborger> i know it old. i just have a lot of stuff on it and have not wanted to redo it all
<leftyfb> theborger: if you are inclined to not upgrade often, I would suggest sticking with LTS releases. 18.04 will be supported for another 3 years, while 20.04 which comes out in April will be supported till 2025.
<bet0x> Hello and good night. Quick question, Will Ubuntu keep using Netplan for their network configuration ?
<matsaman> that depends on a lot of things
<matsaman> like if it will be maintained, which depends on how easy it is to maintain
<matsaman> and whether something independent that's superior ever emerges
<juanonymous> off topic, do you guys know a library or a website where i can download audiobooks for free?
<strive> juanonymous: Not the place for that question :(
<slingamn> i'm setting up mysql on 18.04 and trying to understand the relationship between /etc/mysql/conf.d/mysql.cnf and /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf
<slingamn> the first of these is conveniently empty, the second has content
<slingamn> however, it looks like the second is loaded last, so it takes precedence
<slingamn> should i modify the second file?
<slingamn> oh never mind, it looks like the first is for section [mysql] and the second is for section [mysqld]
<melatonina> Hello. VLC player, Spotify and the YouTube player can work all at the same time, but ffplay requires exclusive access to the audiio device. I have to close Spotify (not only stopping it) in order to have it work. What's happening?
<matsaman> mmmm, I wonder if it's some kind of OSS vs ALSA mismatch
<matsaman> or even libao
<melatonina> ffmpeg documentation is a waste of time
<matsaman> it's large
<user217_> Hello. I have problem with Lenovo V130-15IKB battery indicator in gnome shell. When I plug out charger - I still see indicator that show that churger is plug on
<user217_> but acpi -a -b  show correct information
<pa> hi
<pa> anyone using nomachine NX?
<dionysus69> what are the ways to diagnose memory leak?
<dionysus69> I want to figure out what is causing it
<mlok_> Hey does anybody know why this error is occuring on Ubuntu 16.04?
<mlok_> Error: /Stage[main]/Cron/Service[cron]: Could not evaluate: Execution of '/sbin/status cron' returned 1: status: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /
<deadrom> hi
<EriC^> hello
<wanyanlangpu> hi i am fine
<deadrom> what's a good method to create a bare metal restore backup of a running ubuntu  server?
<EriC^> deadrom: dd the relevant partitions/disk? try asking in #ubuntu-server too as they're more server-oriented
<deadrom> wanyanlangpu, ask your questions in public, please
<lesshaste> how can I install/enable julia mode for emacs?
<deadrom> EriC^, block wise for live file systems won't work.
<EriC^> deadrom: why not, i dont see the difference if you copy the actual files, might be missing something
<EriC^> deadrom: i think you're going to have to shut it down and backup for best results, no matter what
<jdarnley> Where's the list of packages for ubuntu 14?
<jdarnley> It ain't here https://packages.ubuntu.com/ any more
<jdarnley> And I can't see packages on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> jdarnley: are you on 14.04 ESM?
<al2o3-cr> jdarnley: what about the part that says: Old releases can be found at ....
<jdarnley> Yeah, so where's the packages at?
<jdarnley> And I have no idea.  I just need to see what's in one in particular.
<geirha> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<lotuspsychje> jdarnley: 14.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> jdarnley: unless you contacted canonical for ESM support
<jdarnley> Look, you guys are based on Debian so you are outdated as soon as you release.  I'm not doing this by choice.
<lotuspsychje> jdarnley: this isnt the complaints channel
<jdarnley> geirha: thanks
<CompleteNoob> Anyone recommend which channel to join to solve an issue I have with getting tor repository to install on Ubuntu, please?
<lotuspsychje> CompleteNoob: what seems to be the issue please?
<CompleteNoob> https://ibb.co/pPCr28b
<CompleteNoob> I screenshot the VM, save explaining it.
<pa> anyone using nomachine NX? maybe i should ask on reddit :-)
<evilscrew> gettin no audio throughput
<evilscrew> whatsoever
<jdarnley> Meh.  Looks like I couldn't have found what I was looking for there anyway.
<jdarnley> Fortunately someone else resoved the issue.
<jdarnley> Peace.
<CompleteNoob> Can anyone please recommend some additional channels I can join, to seek help with a Tor install on Ubuntu?
<deadrom> CompleteNoob: describe the outline of what you want to achieve first
<CompleteNoob> I am trying to install Tor Browser on Ubuntu 18.04
<deadrom> CompleteNoob. ok. what happens? what doesn't work?
<CompleteNoob> Deadrom, I provided a link to a screenshot of the error I am having. (https://ibb.co/pPCr28b)
<CompleteNoob> No valid openPgP data found.
<CompleteNoob> Along wuth a bunch of other issues it can't lock, open lock, unlink etc.
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, which instructions are you following? it looks like you are going by recipe
<deadrom> pa , that still supported? I for one use x2go mostly these days
<CompleteNoob> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-tor-browser-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<vlt> Hello. I'm running an vnc4server session (openbox) on Ubuntu 18.04.  Most GUI programs I tried work just fine, even playing back video files using mpv.  But there are problems with olive-editor. I can open it and import clips but when it tries to use some OpenGL stuff the screen gets entirely black: https://dpaste.org/mSLy  Any idea what I need to install or configure to make this work?
<vlt> Or rather the content of its program window turns black, not the entire screen.
<deadrom> CompleteNoob: off the top of my head I don't know, but #gnupg might help
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, look here, too: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21338721/gpg-no-valid-openpgp-data-found
<deadrom> if you want to sneak by your company's firewall it usually involves shenanigans AND might get you fired, just sayin
<CompleteNoob> Thank you. I'll check it out.
<CompleteNoob> Have a good day.
<deadrom> vlt, the opengl program gets rendered to an opengl viewport... I'd check vnc4server options for including external viewports. but it won't be pretty anyway, i.e. slow
<Mark_D> I am unable to disable pulseaudio on 19.10. The "old" method of setting autospawn=no in client.conf does not work. Any suggestions ?
<deadrom> Mark_D, uninstall
<Mark_D> deadrom, I want to be able to use pulseaudio --kill and pulseaudio --start to have the option to use it.
<deadrom> Mark_D, need some old alsa program to suspend it temporarily?
<deadrom> #pulseaudio is a rather vivid place
<Mark_D> deadrom, no, this is about a small machine I want to use for audio effects and I just want to be able to stop every demon I do not use to save resources. Pasuspender would still keep the demon running.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<CompleteNoob> Solved the issue I was having, thank you Deadrom. Any idea on any channels that deal with torsocks? Can't use the go get command with it, for some reason.
<CompleteNoob> It just says 'go cannot be found'
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, what fixed it? which "go get" command are you talking about?
<CompleteNoob> I went through the whole process again, from scratch. Then I split a large line of code into two lines, and that solved it.
<deadrom> Mark_D, what machine is so small it cannot keep pulse running in backgrouund? there is a measurabel impact?
<CompleteNoob> torsocks go get-insecure (randomonionaddress.onion/random-random-random
<pa> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1212689/19-10-nomachine-nxclient-3-5-0-7-amd64-deb
<deadrom> CompleteNoob: tails?
<CompleteNoob> I think it might have something to do with the fact I haven't set the $GOROOT or I'm in the wrong directory. (Ubuntu 18.04)
<deadrom> it might be that the go get command got axed, but not really sure. I think there is a #tor channel here
<deadrom> https://tails-dev.boum.narkive.com/QEnQ9cDa/support-of-go-get-command
<deadrom> this might not fix it but give some insight
<CompleteNoob> Deadrom, if there is, I can't find it. I'll check that link out, thank you.
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, https://www.torproject.org/contact/ <- different irc server, that's where the party is
<CompleteNoob> Thank you so much for your help. I'll see if they can assist me. May God shine down upon you, and remove lego from the path of your bare feet. :P
<deadrom> :D
<vlt> deadrom: Thank you. I only need it to start the rendering process ;-)
<CompleteNoob> I think I've not installed the Golang program correctly.
<CompleteNoob> Thus why it doesn't understand the go get command. But that's just a feeing.
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, did you install from source or add a ppa?
<deadrom> https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Ubuntu <- check this.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: compiling software is not really what this channel reccomends, also external ppa's we dont support, or at least warn the user for the risks
<CompleteNoob> I don't know what that means, but I think the former is probably the answer. I'm just going back through the steps from scratch to install golang and see what happens. I have that link open already, thanks :)
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, due hint from lotuspsychje, PPAs always means some external code that is up to you to decide if you trust it or not.
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, if compiling has gone out of style now we might as well use windows
<lotuspsychje> golang is on the official ubuntu repos if you need..
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: i didnt say you cant compile, its just not supported nor adviced here
<deadrom> compiling software is what oss is all about, a distro channel speaking against it is the downfall of the idea
<CompleteNoob> I'm using a VM, I figured that would give me some security against dodgy code.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<CompleteNoob> Guess who just joined that channel ;xD
<deadrom> CompleteNoob, well, a certain degree of host security, but not necessarily net security. the very least you want is www access, so your VM has to have a network interface
<CompleteNoob> Yeah, it does. Express VPN is what I use on my main OS.
<deadrom> you can firewall it against every other machine and other machines against your VM, but still I'd prefer clean code over binary blobs of unspoken sources.
<CompleteNoob> Yeah, I see what you mean.
<CompleteNoob> Right, got to dash. Have a good day all.
<deadrom> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<deadrom> wot, 20.04 won't release on 4/20?
<Ool> deadrom: why not ?
<Guest11218>     while IFS=$'\t' read -rd $'\0' _ file; do
<Guest11218>       printf '%s\n' "$file"
<Guest11218>     done < <(find "$logdir" -type f -mtime +"$age" -printf '%T@\t%p\0' \
<Guest11218>              | sort -nz \
<Guest11218>              | awk -v n="$ncandidates" 'BEGIN {ORS=RS="\0"} NR<=n') \
<Guest11218> Hello, is there any reason for why this isn't working on Xenial?
<Guest11218> It is currently working for me on 18.04.4 LTS
<Guest11218> I have installed the relevant packages
<pragmaticenigma> Guest11218: When pasting code, please use paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here... (cc: mlokpc )
<mlokpc> pragmaticenigma: ok thanks
<deadrom> mlokpc, what's it do and what does it not?
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: Also, please also understand that you're going to have to explain what your code is doing. Otherwise, #bash might be a better channel for help with bash scripts
<ignaziocassano1> Hello All, any help on bionic /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf ? If I remove rfc3442-classless-static-routes from request it does not take any effect and it continues to receive static routes
<mlokpc> Sure I can explain that
<mlokpc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBWzXX2yZQ/
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma, now sending unsuspecting people into greycat's den just like that should be accompanied by a warning, too ;)
<pragmaticenigma> ignaziocassano1: Because rfc3442 is an update for rc2132.. which if you disable rfc3442, it's going to fall back to the old behavior as defined in rfc-2132
<mlokpc> You set a specific age for log files, and how many to constantly keep, e.g. if there are 35 log files, it will remove the oldest by date stamp to keep 30 in total
<mlokpc> *35
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: Why not use logrotate, which does that all automatically?
<mlokpc> pragmaticenigma: because each log file has a differen't syntax
<mlokpc> *different
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: What do you mean by "different syntax"?
<mlokpc> e.g. 01-01-2019.log 01-02-2019.log with corresponding date stamps
<ignaziocassano1> pragmaticenigma: I am sorry but what can I do to stop this beahviuor ?
<pragmaticenigma> ignaziocassano1: You can't... without routes, your computer will not be able to access anything. You might as well just unplug the network cable
<ignaziocassano1> pragmaticenigma: on centos 7 it works . Probably also on ubuntu 16
<ignaziocassano1> they set only default route table
<two4tea> Hi All, is there a process I should follow when upgrading Ubuntu 16.04 -> 18.04? As Ubuntu wants to remove Certbot during the upgrade which I use for ssl certificates. Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> ignaziocassano1: you might want to look up how to accomplish that removal with Ubuntu 18... The networking stack is very different in Ubuntu 18.04 than it was in Ubuntu 16.04. Ubuntu 18.04 uses netplan.io and/or NetworkManager to define network settings. You may need to find a new approach
<ignaziocassano1> OK, many thanks
<deadrom> generic question: shutdown: "a stop job is running" and keeps running for a full  90seconds, but doesn't tell me *what* is taking so long.
<deadrom> where do I go looking?
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: logrotate can be configured to ignore the file name, and instead use the created date of the file. Which I would think would be much easier than manually writing a script to do the same thing. https://stackoverflow.com/a/27566659
<deadrom> two4tea, onlyl speaking from personal experience, but the smoothest transition from 16.04 to 18.04 was "keep /home and reinstall / "
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom: Possibly journald ? Does "systemctrl status {}" return anything?
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma, at the time this comes up I lost all tty
<mlokpc> pragmaticenigma: currently the issue is that since each log file is unique it keeps log.1.log which aren't rotated, is this a solution for this?
<mcurasya> hello
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: Set "rotate 0" which turns off the rotation of the files. You shouldn't end up with x.1.log files. You can always execute logrotate manually with a defined profile in simulation mode.
<mlokpc> pragmaticenigma: the thing is, I need to always keep at least 30 log files in the directory
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: pardon, --debug will simulate, without making changes
<tomreyn> two4tea: certbot is available in 18.04 LTS, so it's yet unclear why that'd be removed. do you have third party packages or package versions installed which could trigger this?
<tomreyn> two4tea: generally you should remove any third party packages or package versions (i.e. downgrade / purge and install packages where needed) and disable those repositories before upgrading.
<pragmaticenigma> mlokpc: after this, I think you would be better reading "man logrotate" and that link I provided earlier as all the answer to your questions are coming directly from there. You can also leverage the "endscript" option to define a simple bash script to execute "find -type f -mtime +30 -name "*.log" -delete" at the end of each run.
<two4tea> Hi tomreyn, I may have added third party package. I'll check this out. Thanks.
<mlokpc> pragmaticenigma: good point
<mlokpc> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<tomreyn> two4tea: have a look at apt-forktracer and https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/#foreign_packages
<two4tea> OK, this next one is really simple, but I don't know what to do. When I perform a sudo apt-get upgrade (I'm working on a headless server via ssh) I somtimes get a program that wants to update, but the configuration I've created is customised and it wants to know what to, such as keep my config, update to distributor config, ect. One of these is the option to 'show the differences' which is
<two4tea> displayed as text but I can't for the life of me get out of the text 'window' and back to command prompt. How can I get back without just terminating the upgrade with CTRL+C?
<two4tea> I just get stuck on "END"...
<tomreyn> two4tea: press "q"
<two4tea> ok. thanks :)
<tomreyn> the default text viewer there is "less", you can override it by setting the PAGER environment variable
<two4tea> to somthing useful like vi or nano?
<tomreyn> i find less to be useful, YMMV
<pragmaticenigma> personally I would leave it with "less" ... nano/vi would encourage me to think I can edit the file
<tomreyn> i'm not sure that vi and nano could serve as drop-in replacements as pagers.
<alfatau> hi everybody. I'm planning to install a new ubuntu 18.04 server edition. Actually I'm running an old 12.04 that has been out of support since 2017. Can you advise me some free very-concise-and-practical documentation to basically learn the main differences and advantages between "legacy" administrative tools and newest one (e.g. ifconfig vs
<alfatau> netplan, apt-get vs snap, ...). My target is to have an overview of what's new and why some tools have been replaced. Then I'll deepen each new tool when needed. thank you in davance
<two4tea> ok thanks guys
<tomreyn> alfatau: you could review the LTS release notes between the latest LTS release you're used to and the latest available LTS release (18.04 currently, 20.04 in april)
<tomreyn> alfatau: in fact a lot has changed since 12.04. start with systemd (this will take the most time, and prove most useful), then netplan, iproute2 ("ip") vs net-tools ("ifconfig", "route"), snap, apt vs apt-get
<tomreyn> and don't just read about those, but play with them, set up test systems.
<tomreyn> note there's #ubuntu-server for server specific support
<alfatau> tomreyn: thank you, exactly my target is to have a schematic overview. of course I have already read release notes of the releases 14.04/16.04/18.04 and I understood there has been a lot of changes. I don't want to start playing with tools without knowing the advantages and drawbacks wrt older tools, that's why I was looking for some documentation
<alfatau> and some "2020" best-practices for ubuntu server administration.
<tomreyn> alfatau: there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<alfatau> tomreyn: thank you, that appears to be interesting for me
<two4tea> Hi again, I've got another weird one. I'm tryting to upgrade from 16.04 lts to 18.04lts but when I do: 'sudo do-release-upgrade' I get an error that there's 'There is no development version of an LTS available.'
<two4tea> How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | two4tea
<ubottu> two4tea: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> two4tea: make sure your current system is also up to date to latest
<two4tea> hi lotuspsychje, yes, I've run apt-get update/upgrade and I was getting the 'upgrade' option but I think I broke a package during an update
<lotuspsychje> two4tea: before lts upgrading, also see if apt does not give errors, if it does, could you pasetbin them to the channel please? volunteers can take a look for you
<lotuspsychje> *pastebin
<two4tea> Sure, I pretty much just followed this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<two4tea> apt get update/upgrade doesn't throw any errors.
<lotuspsychje> two4tea: does update-manager -c trigger something for you?
<two4tea> no? command not found.
<two4tea> sudo apt-get update-manager -c instead?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> !info update-manager xenial
<resi__> Ubuntu server, anyone aware if you can add 16.04 repo's to 18.04 and install apps smoothly?
<ubottu> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:16.04.17 (xenial), package size 530 kB, installed size 1018 kB
<lotuspsychje> is update-manager installed two4tea ?
<two4tea> no?
<two4tea> I seem to have got somewhere with: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<tomreyn> two4tea: that's not what you want, though
<two4tea> oh?
<two4tea> this isn't lts?
<tomreyn> well i'm sure you read the man page or --help output before choosing to specify an option?
<tomreyn> you probably want to ensure that Prompt=lts ius set in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<two4tea> yep, it's set to lts.
<tomreyn> did you cancel the upgrade to a development release?
<two4tea> not yet. it's still calculating the changes.
<tomreyn> when you did, i recommend you run    do-release-upgrade --check-dist-upgrade-only    and share the output of this as well as of;
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> also:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<two4tea> do-release-upgrade --check-dist-upgrade-only - Checking for a new Ubuntu release - There is no development version of an LTS available. -To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment release - set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.
<lotuspsychje> two4tea: could you try what tomreyn adviced you please?
<two4tea> https://termbin.com/r2em https://termbin.com/a12p
<tomreyn> two4tea: this is a kernel from 2015
<tomreyn> *2016
<tomreyn> and not ubuntu's, also a custom initrd
<two4tea> oh?
<tomreyn> this system ran without kernel security patches for the past 3.5 years.
<two4tea> oh, so what should I do?
<tomreyn> is this an OVH dedicated server, or a cloud VM, or something else?
<two4tea> OVH dedicated.
<tomreyn> you may want to install an ubuntu kernel and initrd. or just install ubuntu properly.
<tomreyn> since we can't even guess what other changes may be present, this is probably not a standard ubuntu installation.
<tomreyn> well it certainly isn't, based on kernel and initrd.
<two4tea> right, so I selected ubuntu from the available ISO's from OVH but OVH modified it?
<tomreyn> ovh support could probably tell you about this
<tomreyn> more than we can anyways
<two4tea> OK. Thanks anyway. It maybe time to blow it all away and start again.
<two4tea> Just one more question, how does it think I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 now?
<two4tea> lsb_release -a
<two4tea> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS Release:        18.04 Codename:       bionic
<ioria> two4tea, do-release-upgrade has changed it
<two4tea> So is it 'upgraded' or just a mess?
<tomreyn> you are probably running an ubuntu derivate, such as "OVH-U", it may think it is ubuntu even though it actually isn't.
<ioria> two4tea, the problem, in your case, is that your Sever mirror has no meta-release file (or a wrong one)
<ioria> two4tea, if you want to still use xenial you need to revert sources.list or check if you have a .save file in /etc/apt
<ioria> two4tea, no , only sources.list has been changed
<two4tea> Basically guys, the whole reason I want to upgrade from 16.04 -> 18.04 lts is to run redimail.
<ioria> two4tea, now, at your own risk, you might run 'apt full-upgrade', but probably not a good idea
<ioria> !info redimail bionic
<ubottu> Package redimail does not exist in bionic
<ioria> two4tea, what is redimail ?
<two4tea> appologies, iredmail
<ioria> !info iredmail bionic
<ubottu> Package iredmail does not exist in bionic
<two4tea> https://docs.iredmail.org/install.iredmail.on.debian.ubuntu.html
<Chunkyz> !info iredmail xenial
<ubottu> Package iredmail does not exist in xenial
<Chunkyz> What is 18.04?
<Chunkyz> Xenial, no?
<SimonNL> bionic
<Chunkyz> Oh dear
<two4tea> I upgraded (or tried) to go from 16.04 -> 18.04 as I couldn't install under 16.04 as it isn't supported by iredmail.
<ioria> two4tea, well, clearly it's not an ubuntu package, right ?
<two4tea> no ioria, it's via git.
<Chunkyz> Not an Ubuntu problem, contact ovh.
<ioria> two4tea, it's ok.... so 3) options ; contact your server, fresh 18.04 install, try the full-upgrade
<tomreyn> two4tea: i have no experience with iredmail.org myself, but suggest very much to be cautious about any "mailserver out of the box" solution. getting mailservers right and keeping them working properly is a task which involves daily maintenance it's not fully automatable, and definitely not a matter of a one-click-installation.
<multifractal> This is the first time my laptop has failed to connect to the office's L2TP VPN. Don't know how to interpret these syslogs: https://pastebin.com/3hV9tHvv
<two4tea> ioria, I'll likely try the full upgrade and if it goes wrong, i'll clean install.
<ioria> two4tea, ok, purge your ppa (if you have it) and external sources
<two4tea> tomreyn, It's more an expermental mail server (to see if I can get it going) not a production one :)
<two4tea> I've got to shoot off to bed. Will be in touch tomorrow. Thanks again everybody!
<kenperkins> Psi-Jack: I think I might love you
<kenperkins> if that works
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> It worked for me. :)
<kenperkins> i've tried so many kernels, etc
<Psi-Jack> And love jeremy31. He did it. :)
<Psi-Jack> But, as he mentioned too, it would disable your ability to use USB WiFi adapters because the backport only has the Intel ones.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack kenperkins we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel where you can discuss all night if you want
<Psi-Jack> This is an ongoing Ubuntu Networking issue.
<lotuspsychje> Psi-Jack: doesnt matter, use this channel for ubuntu issues
<Psi-Jack> This IS an issue. :p
<timwis> Hi all. Yesterday I turned on unattended security updates (`dpkg-reconfigure -plow unattended-upgrades`) because YOLO and then at around 11pm the server stopped routing traffic to docker, taking the site down. I'm trying to diagnose what went wrong. Is there a way to check what time these unattended-upgrades ran?
<ioria> timwis, /var/log/apt/history.log or /var/log/unattended-upgrades/
<timwis> great, thanks
<timwis> ioria: weird, the files in both directories were last updated on 20 feb, so neither were touched yesterday (even by running `dpkg-reconfigure`)
<timwis> must have been some other issue..
<tomreyn> you have an event time, so review the systemd journal around the time
<sarnold> scientes: someone would need to file a main inclusion request, which includes getting a team to subscribe to the bugs; it'd be worth talking with the server team or desktop team to see if this is a feature they want
<scientes> sarnold, also the very recent openSSH release just added support
<sarnold> scientes: yay :)
<scientes> (not yet packaged)
<scientes> but seriously, when i did it myself, there was no security
<scientes> that is why it needs to be a feature
<scientes> cause security is best not done like that....
<scientes> the software works, but the documentation is not sufficient to get a secure system
<scientes> part of that is that pam kinda sucks, I remember when systemd was first adding pam stuff, and what a PITA it was
<scientes> and if you use a bluetooth token, then it can be EXTEMELY slick, where the computer only works when you are a certain radius from it
<tomreyn> you, or someone else, having this token.
<tomreyn> (or a copy of it)
<tomreyn> maybe that's more for #ubuntu-discuss, though
<jsync> Hello. I compiled a software with Ubuntu 16.04, though I need to use an older version of libc6 so that a separate machine can use the software I'm compiling.
<jsync> Is that potential?
<sarnold> it'd be best to compile on whatever OS matches that old machine
<jsync> The separate machine is a Debian Wheezy system. I'm just putting off reinstalling a newer release so I can organize my project files first.
<jsync> Ubuntu libraries are more friendly for compiling the software I use in the Debian system.
<jsync> The Debian systems typically have library install conflicts for the software I'm compiling.
<jsync> Ubuntu libraries work great. I was just curious if I could compile with an older libc6 so I have time to organize my project files & do the new release install proper-like.
<sarnold> you'd probably be better servced to use wheezy to do the builds -- whether via an lxd instance, schroot (perhaps with sbuild), etc
<oerheks> interesting, you want an older libc6, and expect no dependency hell?
<jsync> It was just a question. I'll upgrade my Wheezy system to Stretch. Ubuntu is suggested for compiling the software, & it typically works fine, aside of this conflict.
<leftyfb> messing with libc6 is a nightmare. I would move mountains to never have to do that again
<ptah> i tried to upgrade firefox by typing sudo apt-get upgrade firefox, and the system started upgrading every pkg, what did i not do right?
<ptah> and now sometimes when i bootup the internet doesnt connect the dhclient doesnt loud
<ptah> the ntpd and wpa_supplicant
<ptah> do i check in cat /var/log/syslog | grep eth1 ?
<Hellphyre23> if i'm on Ubuntu 19.10 / Kernel 5.3, is it worth upgrading to Kernel 5.6?
<Menzador|Work> I would say no, especially since 20.04 LTS is due out in about a month and a half
<Menzador|Work> but up to you, if you understand the risk - are you compiling it yourself on a non-production machine?
<sixwheeledbeast> If it ain't broke there's no need to update yet.
<ptah> anyone know this problem?
<ptah> orZ?
<ptah> -Z
<ptah> hello?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | ptah , you've been told this before:
<ubottu> ptah , you've been told this before:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Hellphyre23> ok, thanks Menzador|Work and sixwheeledbeast
<ptah> ok
<pragmaticenigma> ptah: Current releases of Ubuntu no longer use dhclient. They systemd-networkd to manage the network connections. If you have modified your system to use older techniques, it is something that we can't help you with here.
<sarnold> ptah: (a) apt install firefox would just upgrade firefox (b) why? package updates are tested with the assumption that you're installing all the updates, not picking and choosing
<Menzador|Work> ptah: I would have ran [ sudo apt update ] and then [ sudo apt full-upgrade] (or [ sudo apt dist-upgrade]) instead. You may as well upgrade all of your packages at one.
<Menzador|Work> *once.
<SmellyCat> On a btrfs partition of 1TB, I have created a disk-image file with a luks partition in it of 950GB and formatted it with an ext4 fs. This leaves me with somewhat less than 50GB (say 45GB) of free space on the btrfs partition. When I mount this luks partition and fill it with files, I can see the free space on the btrfs partition shrink from 45GB while files are being written to this luks partition (using df -h). How is this
<SmellyCat> possible?
<pragmaticenigma> buffer perhaps? journaling?
<SmellyCat> I'm talking about Gigabytes It'll probably fill up the remainder of the 45GB if I fill the luks partition. That seems like a lot for journaling.
<pragmaticenigma> SmellyCat: I have no idea how BTRFS manages journaling ... it's entirely possible given that the LUKS image is one huge file, that what ever it is snapshotting would be very large
<SmellyCat> Might it be the case that for every x bytes written to the disk, a checksum is stored for bad sector repair and that the space needed for this checksum is not yet accounted for when the image is empty (how would the external fs know that...)
<SmellyCat> ah, snapshotting... that's also a thing that btrfs does, indeed. I only though about the checksum
<SmellyCat> I'll see if I can turn that feature off maybe
<oerheks> btrfs fi df / # would show used/ free space
<oerheks> or more info: sudo btrfs fi usage /mnt
<SmellyCat> thnx heksje
<oerheks> :-)
<openface> how can i incrase space for /boot partition with dd, e.g.?
<sarnold> openface: please don't cross-post to channels
<Menzador|Work> !crossport
<sarnold> openface: whatever solution you get from us won't necessarily work well for you on rhel
<Menzador|Work> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Futurian> Simple question. Complicated answer. Do you have unpartitioned space available? You'll probably need a boot CD of some description.
<badsektur> fs-uae is not updating to the latest version
<badsektur> repositories have an old version
<Bashing-om> !latest | badsektur
<ubottu> badsektur: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<oerheks> badsektur,  there is a more recent snap version, https://snapcraft.io/fsuae
<badsektur> oerheks, how do i get that? snap command?
<badsektur> oerheks, do i first uninstall the one installed by apt? or can i upgrade using snap?
<oerheks> a snap can run next to the apt version, no problem
<oerheks> install instructions are on that page, edge for the latest
<badsektur> oerheks, thanks man
<tryhard21> i'm trying to run a script as a cronjob at a given minute, but it doesn't run. i included PATH in the given script. what else should i try?
<tryhard21> also, where i can find a log? :) i tried in /etc/cron* but i can't find anything related to my failed crons.
<pragmaticenigma> tryhard21: does it execute at all? syslog will likely have an entry, as well you can query journald
<tryhard21> pragmaticenigma: i'm looking at syslog rn, grepping for CRON and it doesn't seem to execute my job
<sarnold> tryhard21: cron sends emails on failure, check your /var/spool/* files
<pragmaticenigma> tryhard21: how are you entering your task?
<tryhard21> pragmaticenigma: via vim?
<tryhard21> or what do you mean?
<pragmaticenigma> tryhard21: To schedule/edit cron tasks. typically you use the command "crontab -e"
<tryhard21> pragmaticenigma: yes, that's what i use
<pragmaticenigma> tryhard21: can you paste your command (or a close example) entry on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<tryhard21> no failure email in /var/spool/*
<tryhard21> pragmaticenigma: sure
<tryhard21> it's `5 * * * * bash /home/a/Documents/dir/script.sh`
<pragmaticenigma> tryhard21: you might need full path on "bash"
<tryhard21> like /usr/bin/bash ?
<pragmaticenigma> I think it is at /bin/bash ... but yes
<tryhard21> pragmaticenigma: doesn't work
<pragmaticenigma> if you manually run it... I assume it works just fine?
<tryhard21> pragmaticenigma: yes
<tryhard21> yes, tested now and it works
<ioria> tryhard21, paste the script, maybe the error is in some path in there
<tryhard21> ok
<rfm> if it's not even logging the execution in syslog, it's not even getting to the script, cron must not like the line.  cron is famously fussy about a newline at the end of every line and no DOS style formfeeds
<kxsl> I have a computer that's about to die. OS and /home are on separate drives and /home is encrypted with ecryptfs. What do I need to do make sure I can get access to those files on another computer? I know the user and root password
<pragmaticenigma> kxsl: Back those files up to a non-encrypted back up drive
<tryhard21> rfm: i did at a new line at the end
<tryhard21> should i upload the script
<tryhard21> ?
<kxsl> pragmaticenigma, I'm doing that too, but i'm being able to access the files on that drive is more useful
<tryhard21> /s/at/add/g
<tryhard21> oh
<tryhard21> it is actully showing up in syslog
<pragmaticenigma> kxsl: It will be far easier to just move them to another volume or drive that isn't encrypted... I'm sure you can mount that volume later, but I have no idea how to do it, and only seen limited success here with others trying to do the same thing
<tryhard21> my bad
<tryhard21> http://0x0.st/iq8K.sh
<ioria> kxsl, iirc (but was long time ago), it should work out of the box, if you use the same credentials
<ioria> tryhard21, use termbin.com 9999
<tryhard21> ioria: it doesn't work?
<ioria> tryhard21, please;   cat myscript.sh |  termbin.com 9999
<ioria> tryhard21, please;   cat myscript.sh |  nc termbin.com 9999
<tryhard21> ioria: ok
<tryhard21> https://termbin.com/teqk1
<ioria> that ^ is not working
<tryhard21> ioria: i don't have a mouse at the moment, so i'm a bit slow.
<tryhard21> and i can't copy from terminal since i dont have primary clipboard in terminal
<ptah> espeak i--am--the--knight--unix--industries--8000
<ptah> espeak i--am--the--knight--unix--industries--8000
<oerheks> ptah, please stay on topic, you are banned in multiple channels now..
<tryhard21> ioria: yeah, so i ran that command and that's the link it gave me
<oerheks> !coc > ptah
<ubottu> ptah, please see my private message
<ioria> tryhard21, sy, 404 error for me
<tryhard21> i gave a 0x0.st link above
<ioria> i'am not going to open it
<ioria> sy, again
<tryhard21> https://termbin.com/y36x ioria
<ptah> espeak i--am--the--knight--unix--industries--8000
<ptah>  /EXEC espeak i--am--the--knight--unix--industries--8000
<ptah> typo i meant to do /exec
<oerheks> ptah, you have been asked not to do so.
<ptah> oerheks, i made a typo
<ptah> sorry
<jess> hello my ubuntu wont start
<dax> jess: let's not
<SomeT> guys I got this issue, with GNS3 network simulation, where I think the ubuntu docker image has auto set to ipv6 and the rest of the network is ipv4 how do I set eth0 on ubuntu so its ipv4?
<SomeT> https://gyazo.com/4bbb342ebac77d4ad732742521216fd6
<SomeT> would this be solution?
<SomeT> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhh2_PP9JLU&t=144s
<SomeT> following this video for context
<leftyfb> SomeT: by default, interfaces support both ipv4 and ipv6. Not one or the other
<leftyfb> SomeT: sounds like you have a network/dhcp issue
<sarnold> SomeT: I'm not a docker user but it feels very strange to me that you'd edit /etc/network/interfaces; I'd have expected this kind of thing to be exposed at a higher-level, eg docker config files or something
<SomeT> um, I just followed this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhh2_PP9JLU&t=144s
<SomeT> in there video everything works without doing anything extra
<SomeT> and I copied them exactly, only difference I can see is no ipv4
<SomeT> when I run command ipconfig so I presumed its that, but I presume ipv6 is also backwards compatible?
<leftyfb> SomeT: ipconfig is Windows
<leftyfb> SomeT: if you're not seeing your ipv4 address from dhcp, then you probably have an issue with your network/dhcp
<SomeT> sorry meant ifconfig
<SomeT> um
<SomeT> I think my switch might have auto powered off...
<SomeT> but I re ran a dhcp enable command on the routers as well just to be sure
<SomeT> lets try this again
<SomeT> actually just realised I did'nt uncomment some lines lol
<Silmarilion> Hi, I am running Ubuntu Mate 18.04 under VirtualBox 6.1.2. In my dual virtual screen setup after some time has passed all windows on the primary display are frozen. Basically when I try to click with the mouse nothing happens. Anyone had such issue?
<SomeT> git it working
<SomeT> *got
<SomeT> thanks for help
<tomreyn> Silmarilion: i haven't tried with multiple screens. note that shared (host and guest) graphics acceleration has never been complete or bug-free, though.
<sarnold> SomeT: what'd it take?
<tomreyn> Silmarilion: you may be better off seeking support in #vbox unless you have resons (logs?) to believe it's an ubuntu issue.
<SomeT> I had to uncomment some lines in the config file lol
<SomeT> https://gyazo.com/4bbb342ebac77d4ad732742521216fd6
<SomeT> if you look at this
<SomeT> I had the settings commented out
<SomeT> so they were not being picked up lol
<SomeT> but it was good going back and checking stuff anyhow, just not sure if enabling dhcp on both the routers and the switch has done any damage
<SomeT> does not seem to have
<jeremy31> SomeT: why the line with up echo nameserver?  You should be able to use dns-nameserver 10.1.1.1
<SomeT> wdym
<SomeT> I just followed a tutorial
<SomeT> to get a basic setup
<Scriptonaut> I'm trying to setup mail from a crontab, but when I login as that user and type mail I get: Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/my_user: Permission denied. How do I create a mailbox for my user? This is on 18.04
<yates> i'm a green ubuntu user: i've apt installed emacs25 but it seems I didn't get the info files for emacs or elisp. how to get?
<oerheks> The Emacs documentation is in the package emacs25-common-non-dfsg
<oerheks> Test it by trying,
<oerheks> C-h i h
<oerheks> It should now work.
<yates> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> have fun!
<Mystified> hi all, have a 2-1 laptop, are youys able to share how increase the size of the touch screen keys while in tablet mode. Thanks in advance
<stefandxm> is there any handbook like in freebsd for ubuntu?
<stefandxm> i checked the documentation on the site but it seems to be a bit.. graphical
<stefandxm> trying to figure out how the usb/modem stuff works
<tomreyn> there's https://help.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> there are man pages, there is the wiki, and there are third party manuals.
<stefandxm> yeah
<stefandxm> my problem is cannot find what is being in use
<stefandxm> once i am there i bet the man pages will help
<stefandxm> wheres the wiki?
<stefandxm> wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<tomreyn> yes
<stefandxm> seems nice. but again i cannot find an overview. any hints?
<stefandxm> iam just trying to understand what is installed and does what so i can dig further
<stefandxm> if i hit search i get many hits but theyre not in context so i dont know what i should read
<tomreyn> i'm not sure there's a guide which provides an iontroduction on all packages installed in a specific configuration you may chose during installation of a specific ubuntu variant
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stefandxm> ok
<tomreyn> i think this UsingTheTerminal page has some links to get new linux users started with the CLI, if that could help
<stefandxm> not really a new linux users
<stefandxm> the problem i have is that my mangoh red card is sometimes de-init:ed and re-inited as a tty device (for modem usage)
<stefandxm> in old ubuntu this was done by modemmanager
<stefandxm> now i think its a combinationm of udev and networkmanager
<stefandxm> but i cannot find the 'flow' of it so my rules wont bite i guess
<tomreyn> i *think* network manager still makes use of modemmanager
<stefandxm> i have it removed
<stefandxm> or, it wasnt even installed
<stefandxm> but it might be some weird plugin stuff
<stefandxm> and there is even a rule for it added by sierra wireless in udev
<stefandxm> but it seems it doesnt really work
<stefandxm> i rewrote it to match ALL their stuff but it still goes into a stty device sometimes (depending on what usb port i connect it to)
<jeremy31> stefandxm: the udev rule might be for usb-modeswitch
<tomreyn> this sounds erratic enough that i'd look for existing bug reports about this very device or series of devices
<stefandxm> tomreyn: i have. for a week ;)
<stefandxm> jeremy31: yeah but usb-modeswitch is just for modemmanager right?
<stefandxm> jeremy31: in ubuntu 19 there is no such thing. i did install it just to try but no luck
<sudomake> hello, anyone using cpanel here?
<jeremy31> stefandxm: sometimes usb-modeswitch is needed if the device is seem as a storage device.  It usually has Windows drivers
<stefandxm> i checked that
<stefandxm> its not mounted as a storage device, nor listed as one
<stefandxm> all i get is a usb serial device
<stefandxm> which i think is the modem part
<stefandxm> but i dont want the "modem" part i want the 'ethernet' part of it
<tomreyn> sudomake: hopefully not!
<stefandxm> i changed port recently and it works again
<sudomake> why not, sir?
<stefandxm> i guess for a while
<stefandxm> in windows you can chose wether or not to use it as a modem
<stefandxm> or well, reportedly so. i dont have windows so i wouldnt know first hand
<stefandxm> thats why i am looking for something like freebsd handbook to debug it
<stefandxm> i dont know the route the drivers take
<sudomake> stefandxm, I kindly asked, why not, sir?
<stefandxm> sudomake: to me, about what?
<sudomake> about cpanel, sir
<stefandxm> i wasnt the one making the reply ;)
<oerheks> sudomake, cpanel is prop software, we love open source
<stefandxm> i dont know what cpanel is
<oerheks> tons of other options to cpanel.
<sudomake> oerheks, with hosting providers one is not left with an alternative, unfortunately
<stefandxm> but surely there must be some arch overview scheme of ubuntu i can find?
<stefandxm> its way to stable and nice to be just thrown together :)
<oerheks> btw there is a snap modem manager
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/modem-manager
<stefandxm> but its not pre installed right?
<oerheks> nope
<stefandxm> so it cant be it
<stefandxm> i dont want the modem
<stefandxm> the problem is that its sometimes auto mounted as a "modem"
<stefandxm> and disconnects the ethernet usb interface
<oerheks> maybe an udev rule https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem#Disable_mode_switching
<stefandxm> i made one
<stefandxm> it wont bite
<jeremy31> I think there is a usb-modeswitch conf file where it can be disabled
<oerheks> or to be exact /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ <name>.conf
<stefandxm> oh
<stefandxm> i had that path
<stefandxm> is it the same pattern as udev?
<stefandxm> is it from a native package usb_modeswitch?
<oerheks> het .d folder is for custom entries
<oerheks> to save the clean configs
<stefandxm> yeah
<stefandxm> but i doubt it. it goes to cserial
<stefandxm> qcserial*
<stefandxm> but ill dig into it
<stefandxm> its a thread of hope :)
#ubuntu 2020-02-25
<arooni> is there a way when i plug in headphones audio can be set to 40% or something?  it hurts my ears when i forget to test volume before switching output from speakers => headphones (18.04)
<MarkB3> I have a medium-length program, 500-600 lines, that I can compile via make and it links up and runs.  I compile the same program via Eclipse and the program crashes because of an exception thrown by a very low-level routine that isn't part of the program itself... it's supposed to be in a library somewhere.. and must be in a library somewhere because the program links and runs with a fairly simple Makefile.
<bprompt> arooni:  I assume it may just be a DM volume control applet, I use something called "pavucontrol", is a GTK app IIRC, and you can set both volumes separately for each audio output device
<stefandxm> MarkB3: output would help. of the crash.
<sarnold> MarkB3: can you pastebin the error message ? It'd probably be helpful to see the makefile and program, too, but lets start with the error :)
<stefandxm> MarkB3: but yes., you probably lineked something that its not in your "global" runtime path
<MarkB3> Let me get the good stuff organized.  Gentlemen, your time *IS* appreciated.  I've been running around in circles for far too long...
<MarkB3> I can't do a cut-and-paste from Eclipse.. can I post screen snaps to a pastebin?
<sarnold> if you select the text aznd hit ^C will that do it? quite often applications that don't support select often support ^C
<sarnold> I know there's pastebins that accept images, https://imgur.com/ hosts loads but I don't know how much work it is to upload one
<MarkB3> Okay... got the screen snap.  The makefile is easy (only text).
<stefandxm> you can just run the program outside of eclipse
<MarkB3> stefandxm: As dumb as it sounds, I haven't tried that.  just for the grins... one moment, I'll give it a shot.
<stefandxm> run it from a terminal
<stefandxm> so you can get the std/out/err
<MarkB3> SONAVB**CH.  IT RUNS in a terminal
<MarkB3> Pardon my French... WTF??
<stefandxm> i guess eclipse sets your running path wrong or the ld_library path
<stefandxm> do you depend on libraries (usually .so) from the same path?
<stefandxm> or data files?
<sarnold> MarkB3: some of the routines may depend upon a working terminal?
<stefandxm> same/relative path
<MarkB3> I *set* LD_LIBRARY_PATH in eclipse.  Let me go check.. This is NUTS.  Absolutely NUTS.. and I know it's ME on the nutty side.
<stefandxm> how do you set it?
<stefandxm> maybe you set it hard?
<stefandxm> i dont know eclipse
<stefandxm> but if you set it absolutely and dont include the global ld_ ibrary path you might miss out on the system libraries
<stefandxm> i would assume you need somethinlike GLOBALLIBRARYPATH;your stuff
<MarkB3> I owe you guys a beer.
<MarkB3> There is a setting, deep in the bowels of eclipse and part of the launch configuration.
<MarkB3> It's a radio button.  One setting says, "Append environment to native environment".  The other setting is "Replace native environment with specified environment".
<MarkB3> It was set to "Replace..."
<Nyle> Hello
<Nyle> Is there any program that can summarize a pdf file?
<Nyle> a document
<MarkB3> I set it to "Append" and it runs.. at least it runs past the point of massive disgusting awful crash.
<MarkB3> stefandxm, I've been trying to get this running for, and I kid you not, MONTHS.
<Nyle> https://smmry.com/ this site has it, you upload PDF and it can do that. But what are they using?
<Nyle> It's got to be some automated tool, using some lib or program
<stefandxm> MarkB3: no worries :)
<Nyle> I can even use a python lib, I can code. Just need to figure out what
<MarkB3> sarnold: It does allocate a terminal for input/output. .. but that was already set.
<stefandxm> MarkB3: its the small stuff :)
<stefandxm> MarkB3: but trying to run from a bare shell is a good exercise everytime
<sarnold> MarkB3: oof, pty stuff?
<stefandxm> MarkB3: big stuff like eclipse tend to hide a lot stuff
<MarkB3> sarnold: Not in my code.  Eclipse "connects" a terminal to it's console window, making it easy for things like scanf() and printf() to work properly.
<MarkB3> And, yes, this can run from a normal console.
<sarnold> MarkB3: ahhhhh, I see. I hadn't realized; my recollection of those kinds of tools is that they just hooked up stdio descriptors and didn't bother with the full terminal
<sarnold> that's cool, embedding a real terminal is way more useful
<stefandxm> sarnold: every process get its environment
<stefandxm> sarnold: doesnt matter how its launched
<MarkB3> sarnold: Honestly, I don't know how Eclipse does 90% of the stuff it does... and of that, it's kind of by osmosis.
<stefandxm> sarnold: but the environment is not dynamically updated so it it could be old
<MarkB3> Eclipse falls into the category of "non-trivial programs".
<stefandxm> sarnold: but if it just spawned the stdio it would still inherit the parameters it had when it launched
<stefandxm> eclipse fall into junk sw ;p
<sarnold> stefandxm: and eclipse may not have a controlling terminal
<stefandxm> i f**n hate it :D
<stefandxm> sarnold: but it has a parent process which holds the environment
<stefandxm> sarnold: its basic *nix
<MarkB3> Eclipse has it's positive points.  For Native Java debugging it's hard to beat.
<MarkB3> Not so good at Python, though.
<stefandxm> intellij is a bit less horrible than eclipse imo
<stefandxm> but i tend to use netbeans instead
<stefandxm> i try not to touch python
<stefandxm> but its all personal :)
<Mystified> hi all, have a 2-1 laptop, are youys able to share how increase the size of the touch screen keys while in tablet mode. Thanks in advance
<MarkB3> This program of mine attempts to bind to port 57344 to answer remote requests.  But bind() is returning -1 with errno set to "Address already in use".  netstat(1) does not show anything listening on port 57344.  Nice.  How do I find out what program has that port open?
<stefandxm> i dont know
<stefandxm> but did it run before?
<stefandxm> if so probably an old process of "yourself"
<stefandxm> ie ps aux|grep <your process name>
<stefandxm> and kill it
<MarkB3> Y'know, my stupidity is really showing this evening.  Remember that I saw this running on a bare console?  Oops.. forgot to terminate that instance...
<stefandxm> not sure about netstat though
<stefandxm> :)
<MarkB3> About now is when I should turn everything off and go to bed... but, nope.. I'm a glutton for punishment, especially when it's self-inflicted.  :-)
<stefandxm> :-)
<stefandxm> python does that
<sarnold> MarkB3: ss -t -n state time-wait
<sarnold> MarkB3: probably the socket is in TIME_WAIT
<MarkB3> More like it was in OPERATOR_STUPID .  Can't believe I did that.
<sarnold> aha :)
<stefandxm> MarkB3: its a good learning though
<stefandxm> always (re)trace your own steps
<stefandxm> if it worked "before" its often self made
<sarnold> and also, don't check in anything after $late at night :)
<MarkB3> A long time ago I was asked if I could teach some bit of the calculus in Second Life.
<stefandxm> sarnold: that doesnt work when you have (small) kids ;-)
<sarnold> stefandxm: lol
<MarkB3> But I didn't have a way to draw a curve in real-time.
<MarkB3> So I wrote this hairy-butt program pair... one piece lives in a virtual environment, the other on the home 'puter...
<MarkB3> .. and it ran find for years.
<MarkB3> ran *fine* for years.
<MarkB3> Then I decided to try upgrading to Scilab 6.0.2 and <groan> Not nice.
<MarkB3> All because of that little switch.
<sarnold> I'd pay extra to disable OPERATOR_STUPID
<MarkB3> <heh>
<stefandxm> i just want freebsd :D
<stefandxm> but corporate BS is ruining that for me :)
<MarkB3> I'm pleased to announce success.
<sarnold> MarkB3: woot!
<stefandxm> cool
<stefandxm> what are you making mark?
<MarkB3> I'm logged into Second Life, and just did a y = cos(x) curve.  it's gonna take me DAYS to calm down after these months of lusing my  mind.
<MarkB3> The program is a "shim" between Second Life and Scilab (http://www.scilab.org).
<MarkB3> it lets me draw curves in a virtual environment in real-time.
<MarkB3> It also lets me insult others by remote control.  :-)
<stefandxm> hehe ok
<stefandxm> iam an old graphics programmer
<stefandxm> but i would just do it myself for that reason :)
<stefandxm> or use wolfram alpha or matlab or whatever
<sarnold> those cost money though, don't they?
<stefandxm> not wolfram alpha
<stefandxm> https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=cos%28x%29
<MarkB3> You can purchase a Raspberry Pi and get Mathematica on a Pi for free.  Think it's Student Mathematica, though.  Still ... nice software.
<sarnold> but if you wanted programmatic acceess to WA probably they'd charge :) -- and man it's slow :/
<stefandxm> i once wrote a tool for osx to use mathmetica as a calculator :D
<sarnold> MarkB3: no kidding? the last student mathematica I had cost a fair chunk of change :)
<MarkB3> With my little tinkertoy program, I can type an expression in-world.  The expression is picked up and transmitted to the home 'puter and sent into Scilab.
<MarkB3> Scilab does the heavy lifting and creates line segment information which is then transmitted back in-world.
<MarkB3> The in-world end manipulates graphics primitives... and a graph pops out.
<MarkB3> sarnold: Mathematica "for real" isn't cheap.  But run a google search for Raspberry Pi and Mathematica and see what you get.
<sarnold> yeah, this looks kinda spendy :) https://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/pricing/home-hobby/
<stefandxm> we had free full mathematica at our uni
<stefandxm> but the uni still promoted matlab which sucked
<stefandxm> mathematica is 10x better. or was
<stefandxm> i mean mathematica is somewhat type safe
<MarkB3> Scilab is a free open-source Matlab look-alike.  IMHO, a lot easier to use.
<sarnold> I never got the hang of using it For Real though -- all the amazing stuff in The Book and on the internet looked so cool, but I couldn't get beyond the basics with it
<stefandxm> forget a ' in M and youll still have an answer. in the wrong dimesion :D
<MarkB3> I did my MS paper using Mathematica.
<stefandxm> and when you comibe some algs in matlab.. its horribly dangerous
<stefandxm> like writing C89 in 2020
<stefandxm> who would do that :o
<MarkB3> Me.  :-)
<stefandxm> stop it
<stefandxm> =)
<MarkB3> All my C coding practices are from K&R The C Programming Language, 1st edition.
<stefandxm> then step it up
<stefandxm> learn c++, rust or c99
<MarkB3> I'm slowly picking my way through C++ and Java along with some C#.
<stefandxm> i heard good of rust. but iam a c++ junkie myself
<stefandxm> not touching java
<stefandxm> c# is ok
<stefandxm> i mean, if you take out the gimmickery
<MarkB3> <heh>  Have you ever heard of "Duff's Device" ?
<stefandxm> beer can?
<sarnold> lol
<stefandxm> whats the name btw
<MarkB3> It's a programming construct in C that had a lot of people irritated.
<stefandxm> of the switch/select hack
<stefandxm> yeah
<stefandxm> its duff device
<stefandxm> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duff%27s_device
<stefandxm> i knew it :)
<stefandxm> hand me another beer lol
<MarkB3> I read somewhere that C# doesn't permit Duff's Device.. and trying it gets the compiler to spit up a specialized error message: "Not HERE!"
<MarkB3> Or something like that.
<sarnold> hahahahaha
<stefandxm> not that i know off
<stefandxm> its just a matter of alignment
<stefandxm> loops unrolling was a big thing before
<stefandxm> but i mean
<stefandxm> i used to rewrite entire loops with assembler
<stefandxm> its not really a programming hack
<stefandxm> its more of a conformation thing
<stefandxm> to the cpu/platform you are targetting
<MarkB3> I still do assembly language.  About the best way to get the most bang for the buck.
<stefandxm> i dont
<MarkB3> <heh>
<stefandxm> unless i am coding emulators
<stefandxm> which i am not
<stefandxm> (officially)
<MarkB3> I did some DSP programming a while back and it has a MAC (multiple-accumulate) instruction.
<stefandxm> yeah
<stefandxm> sometimes you have to dig in
<stefandxm> but its rare
<MarkB3> Set up three registers, do a MAC, and it would do IIR and FIR filters at machine-clock rate.
<stefandxm> nowadays i dont do any coding
<stefandxm> i mean, not really
<stefandxm> it happens but not really
<MarkB3> All I do nowadays, for work, is LabVIEW programming.
<stefandxm> whats labview?
<padarc> hey guys, beginner here. If i set my monitor anything above 60hz in the settings and logout, my monitor says "input not supported" on the login screen and all i see is a black screen, it works fine once i logged in though with 144hz ... really weird. Any suggestions where to look why this happens?
<MarkB3> It's a dataflow instruments language.  http://www.ni.com .
<stefandxm> i googled it briefly
<stefandxm> but how does it differ to matlab/simulink/mathemtica?
<Psi-Jack> MarkB3 But you will need a shrubbery, first.
<Psi-Jack> Sounds like off-topic though, for this channel, guys. :)
<MarkB3> psi-Jack: Okay.. I'll bite... "shrubbery" ?
<MarkB3> True.
<MarkB3> stefandxm, sarnold: thank you.  It's running.  I am greatly relieved.
<MarkB3> And now I'm off to bed.  Tomorrow is another day.
<stefandxm> nighty :)
<stefandxm> now go learn some serious language
<stefandxm> ;p
<sarnold> padarc: maybe check xrandr output to see what the monitor claims it can support?
<padarc> sarnold, 1920x1080 143.88*+ ... but now it gets really weird ... when i set the monitor to 99hz, the login screen shows, anything above it, it does not ... but it can run once i logged in at 144hz without problems ... the monitor menu also tells me it runs at 144hz.
<s3nd1v0g1us> why cant i replce my login background image by editing gdm3.css? (19.10)
<padarc> sarnold, but somehow the login screen thing only "supports" 99hz on my machine. Im confused
<sarnold> padarc: heh, I didn't realize that you could easily change what happened at the login prompt
<padarc> sarnold, i login, change the hertz and logout. thats how i do it
<s3nd1v0g1us> Am i expressing it incorrectly: url(resource:///root/home/me/image.jpg);
<padarc> i can login blind, just hitting enter and typing the password :P
<sarnold> s3nd1v0g1us: I've got several wild guesses: (a) try file:///  instead of resources:/// (b) what the heck is that /root/ doing in there?
<s3nd1v0g1us> i tried file as well
<s3nd1v0g1us> does root need not be there?
<s3nd1v0g1us> ill try that
<s3nd1v0g1us> but that is the correct file to edit yes?
<sarnold> well, if you've stored your file in /root but you're not running as root you'll have trouble getting to the file
<s3nd1v0g1us> so then just file:///home/me/file.jpg?
<sarnold> yeah, try that
<Mystified> hi all, have a 2-1 laptop, are you guys able to share how increase the size of the touch screen keys while in tablet mode. Thanks in advance
<TheRedRipper> help!!!
<TheRedRipper> i ran the command sudo apt install teletalk, and a bunch of my stuff got deleted, including file manager, and it wont open
<sarnold> !info teletalk
<ubottu> Package teletalk does not exist in eoan
<sarnold> !info teletalk bionic
<ubottu> Package teletalk does not exist in bionic
<sarnold> hrm
<sarnold> I can'
<sarnold> t find any information about this teletalk package; where'd you find it?
<sarnold> you use apt install whatevver to bring back the other packages you want
<sarnold> and /var/log/dpkg.log should have a list of what was done, though it's not the most legible file..
<leftyfb> there is no debian/ubuntu package anywhere. There are old shell scripts to install modem drivers, but none of those are supported here and I wouldn't go running them
<leftyfb> TheRedRipper: what got deleted exactly and why do you say it got deleted?
<leftyfb> TheRedRipper: also, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Mystified> ufw only has one app in the app list
<Mystified> how to update the list
<sarnold> Mystified: those apps are supplied by the installed packages
<sarnold> Mystified: you can see what's installed in /etc/ufw/applcations.d -- and find the ones that are packaged via apt-file search /etc/ufw/applications.d/
<robertparkerx> I've got a user I created for vsftpd. I gave it access to a path on a mounted drive only. It seems like it is working but I have noticed today I can use the details to connect via SCP/SFTP too. How can I stop that and ONLY allow ftp.
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: add the user to a DenyUsers list in sshd_config and/or disable the shell for the user (/bin/false)
<robertparkerx> leftyfb do I need to restart my server after doing the DenyUsers in sshd_config
<leftyfb> yes
<robertparkerx> isn't it shutdown -r now
<robertparkerx> I forgot
<sarnold> sudo systemctl restart ssh  -- should do the job
<robertparkerx> Yep I think that did it
<robertparkerx> I couldn't connect via SCP anymore
<robertparkerx> Thanks alot sarnold leftyfb
<sarnold> can they still connect with vsftp?
<robertparkerx> Yes
<sarnold> nice nice
<robertparkerx> I made users for rtorrent irssi znc mysql and redis. Some were installed on their own from packages but some were with no passwords. Should I check those to see if they can connect via ssh ?
<robertparkerx> Or can they?
<sarnold> that's a good idea
<sarnold> I also recommend disabling password authentication in ssh altogether
<sarnold> check vsftp too
<robertparkerx> Well my root user is by key
<robertparkerx> Is that better sarnold
<Mystified> sarnold: I'm not nuch of a techie, the folder only has cups.
<Mystified> how do I add others
<Mystified> sarnold:  btw thanks
<sarnold> robertparkerx: so long as those user accounts *can* authentication with passwords, then attackers on the internet can brute-force try passwords
<sarnold> Mystified: you could write your own files for your services and contribute them back to the packagers if you wished
<Mystified> i come from a time when the home pc had not arrived in schools system in the 80's. I have no no knowledge of coding or scripting. I use terminals via guides.
<Mystified> I wish I could do more but have zero understanding of building pkgs or making changes
<Mystified> in other linux ufw has a list of packages un their folders
<stefandxm> what is your question mystified?
<Mystified> i wish to add qbittorrent to my applist, in 19.10 the app is not listed as an option.
<Mystified> as stated the only app listed is cups in the app list
<sarnold> interesting, there's a handful of bittorrent clients listed in https://git.launchpad.net/ufw/tree/profiles/ufw-bittorent
<stefandxm> Mystified: why not add a port range?
<stefandxm> Mystified: and configure the same range in the app you use?
<stefandxm> from first example sudo ufw allow 6000:6007/tcp and sudo ufw allow 6000:6007/udp
<stefandxm> just add your port range
<stefandxm> and add the same in your bittorent client
<Mystified> thanks
<stefandxm> tbh thats how you usually add firewall rules
<stefandxm> adding a program is very much a hack and intrusive
<stefandxm> but you might want to add more than 7 ports :)
<stefandxm> maybe a 2-3000 would be ok
<Mystified> thanks
<robertparkerx> This might be OT but could you make ubuntu server a NAS for windows machine(s)?
<stefandxm> robertparkerx: yes
<stefandxm> robertparkerx: just run samba
<stefandxm> robertparkerx: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-and-configure-samba#1-overview
<stefandxm> samba is "windows file sharing"
<robertparkerx> tyvm
<robertparkerx> I bookmarked this
<Mystified> another questions guys, I have a 2 in 1, the touch screen keys are to small how to make them larger.
<sarnold> sorry, no idea on that one
<sarnold> but, you've been asking that at a fair rate, not too often, thanks for the patience :D
<Psi-Jack> So, hmm. How does one actually change what GDM theme is used in Ubuntu 19.10 (or 18.04 for that matter?)
<Psi-Jack> It looks, kind of to be and update-alternatives command, to change it, but, I installed tropic-gdm-theme, and see no gdm3.css file in the package at all.
<krytarik> Psi-Jack: Given that one was last updated about 14 years ago, I'd be kind of surprised if it'd even work with the current version of GDM though. :3
<Psi-Jack> lol
<Psi-Jack> yeah.. Probably... Cruft.
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> how does my ISP block sites, I don't prefer to use VPN as it's slow
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: how does this relate to ubuntu?
<littlekimmy> I intend to use dns that is unblocked, I use google's 8.8.8.8 but still it's blocked
<Psi-Jack> littlekimmy: Contact ISP, Ask them.
<littlekimmy> no ISPs don't help this is a linux issue
<Psi-Jack> No, it's not.
<littlekimmy> what's the method they use to block ? so that i can unblock ? tell me
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: /join ##networking
<Mystified> sarnold: I appreciate your assistance !
<littlekimmy> hey i got kicked on ##networking
<littlekimmy> so i ask here, how do i unblock using dns request hiding
<Psi-Jack> Stop.
<littlekimmy> I'd like ubuntu to hide those dns requests os it's an ubuntu question
<Psi-Jack> It's not an Ubuntu question.
<ducasse> littlekimmy: helping you bypass isp blocking is against channel policy, so you won't get help with it here
<krytarik> Psi-Jack: https://git.launchpad.net/~laney/yaru/+git/trunk/tree/debian/yaru-theme-gnome-shell.postinst - wrt your actual question though, this is how it's done on the Yaru theme, for example.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmmm.... Well that is something.
<Citizen-Se7en> When updating my system via the terminal, should I use "apt" or "apt-get?"  Is there any real difference between the two?
<lotuspsychje> Citizen-Se7en: depends on your ubuntu version
<Citizen-Se7en> lotuspsychje: I running 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Citizen-Se7en: then apt should do the trick for you
<Citizen-Se7en> lotuspsychje: Awesome, thank you for your help.
<Citizen-Se7en> lotuspsychje: Just out of curiosity, what's the actual difference between the two?
<Citizen-Se7en> lotuspsychje: disregard, I did some poking around online and found my answer.  Thanks again for helping me earlier.
<Tuor> how can I find out how often and when unattended-upgrades is being run?
<Tuor> Hi (first...)
<ducasse> Tuor: it should be recorded in /var/log/apt/history.log i think
<konrados> Hello. I'm not a gamer, this is the first time I install a game in a long time, hence a pretty silly question. This game isn't managed by a package manager, it's just a zip file with a compiled app. Where am I supposed to unpack it? /usr/games/  or /usr/share/games/ or /usr/local/games/ ?
<lotuspsychje> konrados: you could try the #gamingonlinux community if you like
<konrados> lotuspsychje, but I have this question also in case of everything else, not only games. I have a program, not managed by package manager, should it go to /usr/local/bin or /usr/share? I do already get that it should not go to /usr/bin because this dir is managed by package manager, but what about share vs local?
<konrados> thanks for the gaming channel name though, I think I'll spend there some time :)
<raj> which version of python does ubuntu 18.04 install?
<raj> If I install python3
<geirha> it depends on the game/app. Some gather all files in a single directory (the windows and mac way), while others like to spread them out into $prefix/lib $prefix/bin etc (the unix and linux way)
<lotuspsychje> !18.04 | raj
<ubottu> raj: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<geirha> for the latter, /usr/local is a good place. For the former, I'd likely go with /opt/nameofapp/
<konrados> raj my fresh 118.04 says Python 2.7.17
<raj> thank you
<geirha> python 3.6.9 on 18.04.4
<raj> does installing `python` now refer to python 3?
<geirha> no, python is still python2
<raj> k
<konrados> geirha, ok, so ... never should I use  '/usr/share/xyz'? or '/usr/local/share'? I mean, when adding stuff manually?
<raj> thank you geirha
<raj> …oh he left?
<geirha> konrados: A good rule of thumb is to never touch /usr manually, only /usr/local
<lotuspsychje> !dirs | konrados see also
<ubottu> konrados see also: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<raj> so weird, I can't highlight your geirha
<raj> quirks of quassel I guess
<lotuspsychje> !tab | raj
<ubottu> raj: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<konrados> geirha, got it, thank you!
<raj> lol, yes I'm aware lotuspsychje
<bulgiewulgie> Is there a way to get rid of snapd without breaking stuff or is it pretty much deeply infected into everything now?
<sixwheeledbeast> bulgiewulgie: just purge the package, the only thing that will likely complain is apparmor and any snap packages you may have.
<bulgiewulgie> cool, thank you
<mcurasya> hello!
<Microwav> morning, quick question i have an issue with rsyslog after executing logrotate log files are not written anymore they stay at 0 bytes until i manually restart rsyslog
<Microwav> running on 18.04.3 LTS
<Microwav> my log rotate was 3.11 but i manually build the 3.15 from source packages and that did not help either, should i see if there's a newer package for rsyslog that i should manually build?
<vlt> Hello. I'm using olive-editor from ppa:olive-editor/olive-editor on Ubuntu 18.04.  Does anyone have an idea why the same project file with the same video source files on one of my machines renders with a silent audio track (even though the waveform is drawn in the preview clips)?
<vlt> (And is there a more appropriate channel?)
<CarlFK> vlt: what audio format are you encoding to, and do you have that installed?  (guessing no.  this is about all I can offer, other than have a look at shotcut (what I use
<zetheroo> when I am connected to my work VPN (openvpn) and I want to use Nautilus to browse the work network shares I get this error popup: 'failed to retrieve share list from server: connection timed out'
<zetheroo> this is when I enter something like smb://servername/ in the Location or Connect to Server address bar
<zetheroo> but I have no problem doing this for my home NAS
<Tuor> ducasse: I can see when It did run. I found out how I can see when it will: systemctl list-timers
<vlt> CarlFK: Thank you. I tried exporting (from olive) to the default audio codecs (pcm, aac) of several container formats. Judging by its command line output olive seems to use ffmpeg under the hood for the encoding. Using just ffmpeg to transcode single files works perfectly fine.
<vlt> CarlFK: The strange thing is that the expected audio track is present in the exported mp4 or mov file, but completely silent.
<vlt> zetheroo: Is it a tun or tap VPN?
<zetheroo> vlt: tun
<vlt> zetheroo: I'm no samba expert but *maybe* some broadcast messages don't make it to your side with a tun connection.
<Forza> Hi. Does netplan support fixed+dhcp on a bond?
<Microwav> tcpdump for the win
<zetheroo> vlt: I was just informed by one of my colleagues in the office that they have the same problem
<Forza> Or is it supported in Ubuntu by any means?
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | Forza
<ubottu> Forza: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<Forza> Im using systems-networks. I did try to look up the examples and doc but could not get it to work with both dhcp4 and fixed ip. Either on their own works. Netplan - - debug did not complain
<Forza> Perhaps it's networkd that doesn't like the combo
<lotuspsychje> Forza: are you on ubuntu server?
<Forza> Yes
<lotuspsychje> Forza: come join at #ubuntu-server they might help you a better way over there
<Forza> That's a thought. Thanks
<rory> On Ubuntu MATE you can hold alt then click and drag anywhere on a window to move it. Can such a feature be enabled on vanilla Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rory: you could check the hotkeys section in systemsettings, and maybe look at some tweaks in dconf-editor
<muhaha> guys, is it normal that openvpn will not work with network manager out of the box?  seems there is missing permissions for creating tuntap device...
<Psi-Jack> muhaha: Huh? No.
<Psi-Jack> And, to create a tuntap device, that requires root. root has all permissions.
<muhaha> So how can network manager create tuntap device onbehalf then ?
<Psi-Jack> because NetworkManager runs as root.
<muhaha> hm, seems there is another problem then :X
<muhaha> Maybe wrong import of opn config file ?
<muhaha> sudo openvpn config.conf is working, but network manager can not connect
<melatonina> Hello
<melatonina> Does anybody know the syntax to play an audio file via pulseaudio with ffplay?
<melatonina> The online documentation is wrong
<NorthwestVegan> mel, you should be able to just to ffplay -i song.mp3
<melatonina> that won't use pulseaudio
<melatonina> and will fail is there is any other application playing back at the same time. Even if Spotify is paused
<NorthwestVegan> i mean, it plays for me, and im running pulse?
<melatonina> The fact that you are running pulseaudio does not imply that ffplay is using pulseaudio to play your file
<NorthwestVegan> i guess i dont understand the distinction
<melatonina> My system is running pulseaudio, too. This is what happens if I play a file with ffplay: "No more combinations to try, audio open failed"
<melatonina> NorthwestVegan: pulseaudio uses some device driver. Audio device drivers comes in different kinds and can be accessed in different ways. On my system ffplay attempts to use ALSA drivers by default: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1108:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<melatonina> SDL_OpenAudio (1 channels, 44100 Hz): ALSA: Couldn't open audio device: Device or resource busy"
<NorthwestVegan> mel, try this: ffmpeg -i ./Documents/numbers_station.mp3 -f pulse default
<frenda> Hi. My system cannot boot and remains on the following page: https://u.teknik.io/f0o1y.png
<frenda> ؤدغ هیثش؟
<frenda> Any idea?
<Psi-Jack> English please.
<frenda> I can not boot my system. I even didn't any update on the previous session when I was logged in.
<melatonina> NorthwestVegan: that's what the docs suggest. Result:" Argument 'default' provided as input filename, but '/home/maurizio/Music/Selena Gomez - Back To You.wav' was already specified."
<NorthwestVegan> did you use ffmpeg no?
<NorthwestVegan> dont do ffplay
<NorthwestVegan> ffplay gave me the same error
<NorthwestVegan> but ffmpeg worked
<NorthwestVegan> and i was able to select alsa or pulse
<pragmaticenigma> frenda: Did you force power off your machine previously?
<frenda> no, i didn't
<pragmaticenigma> !recovery | frenda , this is all I could suggest you try for now ... look through logs and look for errors in them :
<ubottu> frenda , this is all I could suggest you try for now ... look through logs and look for errors in them :: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<frenda> ubottu "look through logs", in recovery mode?
<ubottu> frenda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frenda> pragmaticenigma  ^
<pragmaticenigma> frenda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<melatonina> NorthwestVegan: good point. In this case, I get: "[PulseAudio muxer @ 0x555cee47a080] Cannot connect context: Access denied." I'm trying to google about this message but I have no luck so far
<NorthwestVegan> are you running the desktop and your terminal is logged in as the user running the desktop?
<frenda> pragmaticenigma ok thnx
<NorthwestVegan> if i do the same command as a different user in my terminal i get "[PulseAudio muxer @ 0x564114344ac0] Cannot connect context: Access denied.
<NorthwestVegan> "
<NorthwestVegan> so that would be my guess melatonin
<melatonina> NorthwestVegan: I was running the command from a console inside IntelliJ IDEA. I run the same command in a Terminal and it works. I don't know what is the difference
<NorthwestVegan> yeah thats gotta be the problem
<melatonina> I'll need to run that command as subprocess of an application I routinely run in an IDEA terminal tab... What's the difference?
<NorthwestVegan> idk mel, but i would google stuff about allowing pulse access to all users, or disable the checking of the pulse authorization
<NorthwestVegan> cause that seems the issue
<melatonina> NorthwestVegan: thanks. You helped me much.
<NorthwestVegan> no problem :) hope you figure it out completely
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> frenda: any luck? do you need more suggestions?
<ioria> melatonina, i haven't follow the entire discussion, but this might help : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/58890173/intellij-terminal-behaving-differently-than-ubuntu-terminal-for-pulseaudio-pacmd
<x0n-> what's the recommended method of installing ubuntu to USB with encrypted persistence?
<frenda> tomreyn: the root partition was full: 100%; I removed some bif files in /home/frenda and now It's working
<frenda> big*
<tomreyn> ah very well. i noted i can't access https://u.teknik.io/f0o1y.png but apparently that's an issue with the resolver i'm using
<tomreyn> https://quad9.com/result/?url=u.teknik.io
<eloh> i have this code to save gps coords in txt file but it doesnt write in file
<eloh> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23852413/get-geolocation-by-javascript-and-save-it-to-text-file-via-php
<tomreyn> eloh: looks like a php question?
<tomreyn> ah this will be why you cross posted this to ##php
<ChiLLabiS> .
<code1o6> Hi all, I wanted to make a custom ubuntu live cd. I'd like to include some files(python programs I wrote) and some .deb packages. Are there any tools to do this? is this the right channel to ask?
<fury> so i have xset dpms 900 900 900 in my ~/.xinitrc, i occasionally manually type it in just for good measure, but still, some days, i come back and my monitors are still on. how do i get it to turn off my monitors for realsies, without it full-on going to sleep?
<pragmaticenigma> code1o6: Support here is for the officially offered Ubuntu flavors and packages offered in the official ubuntu repositories. You can try asking in #ubuntu-app-devel, but you're probably going to have more success researching. Here is a starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<pragmaticenigma> fury: Try setting each of those off by one... so 899 900 901
<fury> sounds good. will give that a shot. thanks! :)
<code1o6> @pragmaticenigma, this is great link/resource although it is a bit outdated I think it should do the the trick with what I'm looking to do
<code1o6> *sorry about the @ haha habit
<pragmaticenigma> code1o6: I'm not sure to what you are referring to. I have not spoken to you before
<code1o6> pragmaticenigma, you just did a couple of minutes ago...
<pragmaticenigma> sorry... had two people going at the same time
<pragmaticenigma> code1o6: that is all I can provide for assistance. You're welcome to build your own disk, but in most cases, it's easier to run the stock and then modify. Or leverage Preseed to preset what packages you want installed by default, but that does not provide a mechanism for installing your own custom applications (as far as I know)
<code1o6> pragmaticenigma, when you mean stock and then modify it. You mean make a clean install on a virtual machine, make my modification, and then repackage it to a livecd?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<Confuzzled2050> Can someone please help explain (in simple terms) what the following error is, and how I might go about resolving it? "missing_dot_in_first_path_element/"
<tomreyn> where do you see it? context needed.
<Confuzzled2050> Using Ubuntu server. Trying to "go build" a project.
<tomreyn> sounds like a "go" question then.
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Confuzzled2050> Thank you, I'll ask in there.
<tomreyn> also a web search for the error message should help
<tomreyn> (it often does)
<Confuzzled2050> I did. It confused me futher. I always check Google, before asking others for help.
<tomreyn> ok, good :)
<pragmaticenigma> Confuzzled2050: since there are a lot of channels... Go offical channel is #go-lang
<Confuzzled2050> Thank you. I'll join there now.
<Confuzzled2050> There's no-one in #Go-land
<Confuzzled2050> #Go-lang*
<pragmaticenigma> Confuzzled2050: https://golang.org/help/
<pragmaticenigma> Confuzzled2050: Sorry... it was #go-nuts
<Confuzzled2050> Yah, I'm in there now. Thanks.
<p0a> the latest ubuntu is kinda buggy for me,
<p0a> I was writing stuff on emacs and somehow the control went over to firefox in the URL bar; the text I was writing was underlined, and there was an `e' that I couldn't erase
<p0a> there was no way to regain control of where I was writing unless I pressed ente
<p0a> I really can't reproduce this right now but I was wondering if this is something that you are aware of
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: That sounds more like a user problem... possibly pressed Ctrl or Alt key by accident when reaching for the shift key?
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: not really -- it was buggy.
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: for example, the text in the URL bar was underlined. Also, it was impossible to delete the first `e' letter; opening a new tab would show a weird string
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: and switching to emacs would not allow me to write anything, all my keys were being sent to firefox
<p0a> I mean, it's possible, but I really doubt
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: That doesn't sound like a bug... I have never had firefox take over focus on its own. Something in the way you have configured your machine sounds to be the culprit. Look at disabling extensions and plugins... and also try to recreate the issue. If you can't recreate it, it's not something that can be fixed
<freakynl> p0a: updated stuff whilst the apps were open? And no clue who you mean by 'you', this is mostly a community channel. Official way is the bugtracker, but kinda hard if you can't reproduce
<p0a> updated yeah, also firefox is vanilla
<p0a> Unfortunately I can't reproduce :P I have no idea what happened
<ceed^> What's the latest kernel package for Ubtunu 19.10? Is it: linux-image-5.3.0-40-generic ?
<leftyfb> ceed^: linux-image-generic
<theborger> what is the name of the package manager in 18.03? part of gnome i cant remember the name
<leftyfb> theborger: there is no ubuntu version 18.03
<theborger> 18.03
<theborger> jesus
<theborger> 18.04
<leftyfb> theborger: Ubuntu uses apt, apt-get, dpkg
<leftyfb> theborger: if you're talking about GUI, then you might be referring to "Ubuntu Software"
<ceed^> leftyfb: But what does it say when doing uname -a with the latest kernel installed?
<theborger> leftyfb: that is it yes GUI
<leftyfb> ceed^: depends on what kernel people have installed. What does it say when you type it? What is your issue exactly?
<leftyfb> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.40.34 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<ceed^> leftyfb: Okay, so what does it say if you do a vanlilla ubuntu install and let the installer choose the kernel and you've done all the updates? That's all I need to know. Someone messed with my laptop and removed some kernels so now it says 5.3.0-29-generic.
<p0a> ceed^: wow
<p0a> someone walked up, grabbed your laptop and removed some kernel stuff?
<leftyfb> ceed^: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic  # this will show you the latest available kernel version. If it's not up to date, just run: sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<ceed^> p0a: Yes, he was helping me to "fix" a wifi probllem. And it was fixed. Now I need to know what the latest pacakge is. Is it 5.3.0-29-generic ?
<leftyfb> ceed^: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic  # this will show you the latest available kernel version. If it's not up to date, just run: sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<theborger> leftyfb: thanks for the help
<ceed^> leftyfb: Thanks! So it's 5.3.0.40.34. That's all I needed to know :)
<leftyfb> ceed^: is that what apt told you?
<ceed^> leftyfb: It's what ceed^: "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" told me
<chull> my husband is using Ubuntu 18.04. It keeps freezing and he has to reboot. He can't speak and hear. He reads. He's got a problem with LibreOffice only loading part of his files. it opened pages for the files, but each one shows "page 1 of 1 | 0 words, 0 characters"
<chull> I'm not sure how to help him. I think each page is in a different directory, so it's not a simple thing.
<fructose> chull: What format are the files in?
<chull> fructose, lovely to see you. He saves as .odt
<fructose> chull: AbiWord and Apache OpenOffice should also be capable of opening ODT files
<chull> fructose, this is true. I'm not sure he can tell which files they were, or where in his computer.
<fructose> chull: find ~/ -type f -iname "*.odt" 2> /dev/null
<tomreyn> chull: greetings to you ans your husband. about the freezes, can you post     journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999      and      journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     - this would share what was logged during the previous and current kernel runtime
<tomreyn> * anD
<fructose> chull: Running that command should show every ODT file stored in the home directory
<chull> ok.. tomreyn fantastic to see you!
<chull> I'm not sure how to help him. I think each page is in a different directory, so it's not a simple thing.
<chull> oops. there are 12 or so documents that opened properly and six that did not. The ones that did not say (Remote)
<tomreyn> so those must have been opened from a network share or other remote location which is not available now.
<tomreyn> it could also be a storage that is not currently connected / not found by Libreoffice.
<ceed^> leftyfb: I now know what the guy did to help me get wifi working again: Removed latest kernel: linux-image-5.3.0-40-generic since it breaks my Intel wifi connection. I'm now back on linux-image-5.3.0-29-generic and wifi works.
<chull> tomreyn, hmm he's only got the one hard drive that i know of.
<chull> tomreyn, do you have a cat command that can pastebin the results of the command you gave?
<p0a> chull: take a look at termbin
<tomreyn> chull: those commands should post something online and just return a URL
<chull> oh great sorry
<p0a> chull: https://termbin.com/
<chull>  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<chull> https://termbin.com/u3hh
<chull> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<chull> https://termbin.com/rgbi
<nasvks> Hello all, I tried download the following Vagrant box - https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu/boxes/disco64. Not sure whether that's supported by Ubuntu or not, so please ignore if not. When I run 'vagrant up' it looks for the box at https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu/boxes/disco64/versions/20200122.0.0/providers/virtualbox.box and redirects to https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/disco/current/disco-server-cloudimg-amd64-vagrant.box which presents me
<nasvks> with a 404 Not Found. I've looked at the file list at cloud-images.ubuntu.com but can't seem to find the box. I'm going to try a different box but thought that this might be worth reporting.
<leftyfb> nasvks: Ubuntu 19.04 is EOL
<p0a> I thought 19.04 is TLS
<p0a> I mean, LTS *
<leftyfb> p0a: negative
<leftyfb> p0a: 18.04 is LTS
<leftyfb> p0a: 20.04 will be LTS
<p0a> leftyfb: that explains why my OS upgraded to 19.10
<p0a> thanks
<leftyfb> p0a: Ubuntu will never upgrade to the next release on it's own
<p0a> leftyfb: Well -- yeah. You know what I mean
<Guest5628> damn nickserv
<nasvks> Ahhh, I see. Well perhaps that version should be deleted from the Vagrant Cloud then.
<chalcedony> chull i'm here
<Guest5628> could i pick some brains, doing fresh install from liveusb, asking for partitions for ntfs m.2 hdd, dont know what to select or how much space
<pragmaticenigma> nasvks: Perhaps, but we are volunteers here, and Vagrant is not a part of Canonical or Ubuntu. So even if it was a supported version, you would need to reach out to them
<leftyfb> nasvks: feel free to contact Vagrant
<nasvks> Got it. Thanks for info.
<Ool> you can use vagrant with your own image
<leftyfb> or just pick an image that's current and supported
<Guest5628> dev.sda1 as ntfs is the drive i want to use, needs formating but not sure what to format it into.
<nasvks> Yeah, I was looking to quickly spin up a version that shipped with Kea 1.4 to test something specific. Can't find a Bionic backport for it. Anyway, not to worry! Thank you all :)
<tomreyn> chull: this system is running a 4.15 linux kernel on a somewhat recent Ryzen 5 2600X CPU. it may be wise to use a more recent kernel there, namely:
<tomreyn> !LTSE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chalcedony> wow that might explain what's wrong
<tomreyn> chull: what also puzzles me is that these logs cut off very early. this could be caused by disks running full. does    df -h | grep -v ^/dev/loop   or     df -hi | grep -v ^/dev/loop    report "100%" on the "Use" or "IUse" columns?
<tomreyn> * "Use%" or "IUse%" columns
<Guest5628> how do i use my nick insted of guest? im so old now
<tomreyn> !register | Guest5628
<ubottu> Guest5628: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<chalcedony> hmm looking tomreyn
<Guest5628> can someone please help, im stuck at formating hdd for install.
<leftyfb> !register | Guest5628
<ubottu> Guest5628: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<leftyfb> Guest5628: are you looking to keep anything on your drive or just use the entire thing for ubuntu?
<Guest5628> !register  khanm78 Leona2002
<ubottu> Guest5628: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<p0a> Guest5628: I think you just gave away your username and passwored
<Guest5628> how to change guest to my nick?
<leftyfb> Guest5628: please go to the link for instructions. And use a different and better password
<leftyfb> Guest5628: click on the link
<Guest5628> its a throw away one.
<leftyfb> Guest5628: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<p0a> Guest5628: good. Hope you don't use that password for other services.
<p0a> (if you do, time to change it)
<chalcedony> tomreyn, df -hi | grep -v ^/dev/loop  everything shows IUse% 1% dev/sda1 Inodes 117M IUsed 677K 116M = 1% /  is the most
<Guest5628> no lol, this is first time using xchat so always use a throw away account till i learn then remake with better details.
<chalcedony> chull ^
<Guest5628> i have registered the nick it identifys me but wont change from guest to nick.
<pragmaticenigma> !regain
<chalcedony> Guest5628, hexchat is the newer XChat
<Guest5628> !regain khanm78
<leftyfb> Guest5628: please type /join #freenode       and ask for help there
<Guest5628> kk
<Guest5628> ok joined but name still guest, also says im already logged in as my nick, khanm78
<chalcedony> tomreyn, i pastebinned his results https://pastebin.com/sjUAyMEK
<leftyfb> Guest5628: ask for help with your nick in that channel. Stop asking for help with your nick here
<Psi-Jack> SimonNL_Afk: Away nick changes? Bad idea.
<Guest5628> kk ty
<Psi-Jack> SimonNL_Afk: Also, against channel policy.
<Guest5628> just an update, didnt mean to segway to nickserv, actualy wanted help with install, install is asking for hdd configuration, would like to know what format I should use for the ntfs drive i want to use
<leftyfb> Guest5628: are you looking to keep anything on your drive or just use the entire thing for ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Guest5628: also, you don't use ntfs for ubuntu
<Guest5628> no i already formated it, just want to install destro
<compdoc> let ubuntu format your drive
<leftyfb> Guest5628: you don't need to format to install ubuntu. It will take care of it. Please answer my question above
<Guest5628> all drive for instal keep nothing
<Guest5628> window is showing devices and type, not just selct and next
<leftyfb> Guest5628: what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Guest5628> when i try and use the auto drive select it only shows my 1tb, but i want to use the 250gb drive, also its kubuntu 18.04 lts
<leftyfb> Guest5628: start the install over, pick "Guided - use entire disk" from this window https://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/thumb/c/c6/Disksetup-15_10.png/800px-Disksetup-15_10.png
<Guest5628> yes i have that option but it selects the wrong drive.  guided instal only has sdb1 ntfs 1tb as an option, i am trying to use  sda1 250gb option.
<leftyfb> power off your computer and unplug all other drives. Then start the install over
<Guest5628> kk ill give taht a go. know its anoying but thanks for sticking with this old guy.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: sorry, i got distracted. so the disk did not run full. there must be some other reason why the logs did not transfer fully. but i suggest you do the kernel upgrade first of all.
<chalcedony> tomaw, we started it, i assume it downloaded. He went to sleep.
<tomreyn> i see, ok
<chalcedony> tomaw, what needs to be done next? can i do it with putty?
<chalcedony> tomreyn.
<tomreyn> if you downloaded and installed the newer kernel and X as doscussed on the wiki, you'd need to reboot.
<chalcedony> he can do that.
<chalcedony> thank you much :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<chalcedony> :)
<linext> is it possible to reach the GRUB boot prompt by tapping ESC during boot?
<SimonNL_Afk> where does this all of a sudden come from doing it for more then 3 years already
<Psi-Jack> SimonNL: Please disable that.
<Psi-Jack> SimonNL: It's actually in /topic, channel policies.
<SimonNL> I have no intention
<Psi-Jack> Don't use public away messages
<SimonNL> ok
<Elliria> Hey there, how do I reach a package maintainer if they're listed on Launchpad, but no public email is provided?
<sarnold> ubuntu doesn't really have 'package maintainers'; it's probably best to file a bug report
<sarnold> that way, anyone who has subscribed to bug mails for that package can see it
<Elliria> Okay, thank you.
<kenperkins> Is there an easy way to switch between stereo and mono+mic for bluetooth on ubuntu?
<kenperkins> I discovered that spotify doesn't respect the window scaling factor, but you can override it with a command line flag. I found 2 spotify.desktop files, both in /snap/spotify, which one should I edit? they are both marked as read-only
<sarnold> because they are stored in a squashfs you can't modify them directly; you'll get new ones as the snap is updated, too
<sarnold> you *might* be able to use a bindmount on top of the thing to make the file editable, but that's a wild guess
<kenperkins> sarnold: great tip; so what should I do?
<sarnold> kenperkins: I'd file a bug report with the snap authors, they might as well know that people want to scale their app :)
<ActionParsnip> Max0815: if its your system partition and you aren't using LVM then you will need to boot to Ubuntu live CD and resize there. You can use Gparted there. Be sure to run a full backup incase of catastrophe
<sarnold> kenperkins: I'm not sure off-hand how to do the bindmount to replace the file..
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: Whom are you talking to... there is no Max0815 in the channel?
<kenperkins> hmm, I found another one in /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: my bad
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: long day
<pragmaticenigma> that's okay ActionParsnip ... i'm off to a meeting myself
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: eugh. Enjoy
<ActionParsnip> kenperkins: if you install using the PPA rather than the snap is it any different?
<kenperkins> I can't say, but editing it in var/lib/snapd worked
<kenperkins> the joys of high dpi :D
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think the PPA is as up-to-date as the snap
<ActionParsnip> kenperkins: so? What's in the newer version that you need so badly?
<pragmaticenigma> for spotify? they had a recent revamp of features
<kenperkins> I don't need a new version; i don't really care which version it is, I just need to edit the .desktop file to add --force-device-scale-factor
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: between the version in the snap and the PPA?
<kenperkins> I just used "ubuntu software" to install it, which gave me the snap version
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: The last update to the PPA was July 2019
<ActionParsnip> Ahh insee
<ActionParsnip> I see *
<pragmaticenigma> dunno
<ActionParsnip> PPA is 1.1.10 snap is 1.1.26
<ActionParsnip> Sounds like a minor change to me with the version numbers but if it's what's in the app then it's what's in the app
<de-facto> ,v linux-modules-extra
<kenperkins> ok, on the subject of power consumption, I can't help but feel like I'm getting horrible results (brand new laptop) how can i tell what my power usage looks like?
<kenperkins> and do I need power management packages?
<de-facto> ubotu?
<de-facto> !version linux-modules-extra
<de-facto> how does that bot work again?
<de-facto> !info linux-modules-extra
<ubottu> Package linux-modules-extra does not exist in eoan
<de-facto> whut?
<de-facto> !search  gspca_touptek.ko
<ubottu> Found:
<de-facto> uhu
<de-facto> how can i find the source code package for  gspca_touptek.ko in 5.0.0-38-generic ?
<de-facto> !find gspca_touptek.ko
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17113 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gspca_touptek.ko&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<de-facto> lol
<sarnold> de-facto: apt-file search gspca_touptek.ko  -- then take one of the results, "apt-cache show <packagename>" and look for the Source: header
<de-facto> i am not on that machine trying to help someone
<jaxxstar> guys can someone help with installing and configuring a vpn in ubuntu i3wm
<de-facto> he got an ubuntu with  5.0.0-38-generic
<ActionParsnip> Install openvpn and use that jaxxstar
<sarnold> de-facto: none of those commands need to be run "on the machine", just from a matching distribution
<de-facto> yeah even dont have that, im still on 18.04
<jaxxstar> @ActionParsnip, yeah i installed openvpn
<jaxxstar> but how do i configure it without gnome?
<sarnold> the easy way is to install network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome  and then launch them from within nm-applet
<kenperkins> is there any way to configure systemd-resolve to use specific dns servers on a per network (or wifi ssid) basis?
<kenperkins>  I keep getting SERVFAIL from the wifi I'm on and I want to force it to quad9 or what not
<wrkrcoop> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers?
<kenperkins> I've done it before; google worked exceptionally well for me, `apt search nvidia-driver`
<Menzador|Work> The Discord snap won't open without forcing me to download the .deb or .tar.gz image to update it. Do I need to contact the developer for this one?
<Menzador|Work> (one moment)
<ducasse> Menzador|Work: snaps are not supported here, you need to talk to the developer
<Menzador|Work> ducasse: thanks, I'll scream at -- I mean, talk to the developers
<DeeJayTwo> hi
<logikos> hi, I installed xubuntu-dekstop on a ubuntu installation with unity cause I prefer xfce, however some applications seem to have some globalmenu integration thing where the menu appears in the indicator plugin on one of the pannels
<logikos> how do i disable that please?
<DeeJayTwo> Is there any process accounting tool that takes values each minute for all processes and let me graph how a process behave minute per minute?
<sarnold> DeeJayTwo: https://pcp.io/ is *really* comprehensive
<kenperkins> similarly, is a tool that shows me power usage on a per minute basis?
<DeeJayTwo> sarnold: Thank you!
<logikos> I have unity and xubuntu both and i want to disable the global menu in xubuntu, how do i do that please so that it displays in the application instead of in the indicator plugin?
<klaasvakie> guys, trying to report a bug against systemd (237) on 19.10. launchpad says to use freedesktop.org bugzilla, freedesktop.org bugzilla says to use freedesktop.org gitlab and freedesktop.org gitlab doesn't have a systemd project. Please tell me where to go. I take it upstream won't be interested since 237 is too old
<klaasvakie> apologies, thats systemd 237 on 18.04
<sarnold> ubuntu-bug systemd   ought to do the trick
<klaasvakie> sarnold, thanks.
<ufo> hi all.  i'm having an issue where i get dropped into an initramfs prompt on boot, it's trying to find /dev/sda2 but that device does not exist when i ls /dev/sd*
<ufo> is there any way i can check the partitions to find out what device the root is on?  i'm assuming they got enumerated differently
<ufo> the person who set this up did not use UUID. :(
<genii> Best way is boot a liveusb/livecd, mount the partitions from there and figure out which is the root and so on. Then change the old fstab file to mount y the UUID
<ufo> ah ok.  should i just do "halt"
<ufo> to get out of initramfs prompt
<genii> Since no files are opened on any physical devices at this point, you can just safely use the power switch to power off
<rangergord> Does Qt5 have a "meta" package to download all the core components? Or am I supposed to be installing libqt5gui5, libqt5qml5, etc, individually by myself?
<oerheks> rangergord, i think you want qt5-default
<oerheks> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.4+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (eoan), package size 23 kB, installed size 165 kB
<rangergord> thanks oerheks . I wasted my time going through the libqt5* list. And it didn't show up in "apt-cache rdepends libqt5gui5"
<mspo> is anyone else getting this? https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/issues/173
<ferrus> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on a multipath volume (eg. SAN Boot)?  I've installed RHEL/Centos servers like this, but this is my first time installing Ubuntu onto a diskless blade.  Multipath just doesn't seem to work with the installer.
<leftyfb> ferrus: try #ubuntu-server
<ferrus> okay, thanks
<TJ-> ferrus: have you read "Installing with Multipath Support" at https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/device-mapper-multipathing-setup  ?
<ferrus> Yeah, I added 'install disk-detect/multipath/enable=true' to the boot options, but the installer still show the paths as four distinct devices (no /dev/.../mpath).  Don't know if I'm getting the syntax wrong on the boot screen, tried it before and after the ---, and before AND after
<TJ-> ferrus: hmmmm!
<ufo> genii: thanks. it changed to /dev/sdi2 v_v
<genii> ufo: Glad to assist
<ufo> so since grub autogenerated this config file and it was looking for root=/dev/sda2, what can i change to have it set root=UUID=blah
<ufo> i'm assuming that's a file in /etc/default/grub
<bray90820_> Do you think a 2008 Mac Mini would be a good machine to run ubuntu on for 24/7 audio podcasting?
<ufo> genii: if you're still here :D
<tomreyn> ufo: /etc/default/grub IS a file. and you wouldn't usually set root= there, but have grub determine it automatically.
<ufo> ah yeah, i think i meant /etc/grub.d
<ufo> some kind of custom rule file?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what exactly you're trying to do, and on which ubuntu version
<ufo> it's 18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)
<ufo> grub is setting root=/dev/sda2 instead of using the UUID
<ufo> and my drive devices got reordered so i would like to make it use UUID so that doesn't happen again
<tomreyn> can you post /boot/grub/grub.cfg to a pastebin, or at least the "menuentry 'Ubuntu'"'s "search", "linux" and "initrd" lines?
<tomreyn> ufo: ^
<tomreyn> i think having root=/dev/sda2 on the "linux" line is actually entirely normal, you just need to make sure that the "search" line points to the right --fs-uuid
<ufo> isn't grub.cfg static until the next time it regenerates on a kernel update or something?
<ufo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vxKRhpnBkz/
<ufo> it regenerated just now and now points to the correct /dev/sdi2...  for now
<ufo> until it changes again?
<x0n-> what's the recommended method of installing ubuntu to USB with encrypted persistence?
<ufo> hmm wait a sec...  that one looks right!
<oerheks> mkusb gives the option for persistence, not encrypted. https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<oerheks> so, encrypt the files manually?
<oerheks> or better: select the usb as target and do a lvm/encryption install
<x0n-> oerheks: thanks, I saw mkusb, also saw it doesn't support encryption by itself. so you say use mkusb, then cryptsetup reencrypt? for trialrun1 I've used the live installer on a manually created luks partition and adapted the necessary files (lvm/encryption install does not work afaict as it wants to nuke the internal disk). took some tinkering but it boots now
<x0n-> with this solution, it seems accessing everything is just hella slow. I figure it should be faster when loading the root fs from an isofile?
<funabash1> Hi regarding ubuntu and certifications, what the most well known certification you can take ?
<ufo> and apparently grub fixed itself and now all the root='s are UUIDs
<DarKByD3sign> Hi all, is anyone aware of any working Ubuntu 16.04 images floating about for the Odroid N2? I ask as I'm trying to run Quickbox and that's the only version it supports unless you pay in which case it supports 18.04?
<oerheks> seems to be 18.04 only ? https://wiki.odroid.com/odroid-n2/os_images/ubuntu
<oerheks> "We have no plan to support Ubuntu 16.04."
<oerheks> https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=177&t=35425
<DarKByD3sign> Yeah I noticed that, just wondered whether anyone had done a port.
<DarKByD3sign> Nevermind.
<DarKByD3sign> Thanks @oerheks
<_Myst_> hi all, does anyone know how to tweak ubuntu the onboard keyboard, to make the keys larger for a 2 in touchscreen laptop, thanks in advance
<x0n-> oerheks: could you kindly review my reply and let me know how you meant "encrypting manually" when using mkusb?
<bencc1_> is this linux code? "OPENSSL_ia32cap=:~0x20000000"
<bencc1_> I'm not familiar with "=:~"
<oerheks> x0n-, choose a encryption to lock a folder? mind that it is a install ubuntu, not updated, so not safe.
<oerheks> choose option 2, install to that usb with encryption in the installer
<oerheks> and that is ugly slow.
<x0n-> oerheks: ugly slow doesn't begin to describe it...
<x0n-> doesn't mkusb use partitions for persistence? if so, should be possible to encrypt that with luks, no?
<oerheks> no, not from mkusb
<x0n-> how does it work then? file-based storage for persistence?
#ubuntu 2020-02-26
<Ascavasaion> How do I check a 2.5 HDD in a USB external enclosure for errors?
<tomreyn> smartctl, same as an internal
<tomreyn> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I tried SMART through gnome-disks, but it is greyed out.
<tomreyn> you *may* need to play with -d
<tomreyn> maybe it's not installed?
<tomreyn> for usb disks which don't work with just -x /dev/XXX, adding "-d sat"  or "-d sat,12" often works
<compdoc> Ascavasaion, the enclosure prevents it
<Ascavasaion> compdoc: I tend to agre with you.  I keep getting an "/dev/sdb: Unknown USB bridge [0x0080:0xa001 (0x204)]" error message
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: did you try -d sat?
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: I just did, and it definitely makes things start working.  Just want to see if I cna get the check running.
<Ascavasaion> Be right back
<_Myst_> hi all, does anyone know how to tweak ubuntu the onboard keyboard, to make the keys larger for a 2 in touchscreen laptop, thanks in advance
<RoseBus> hello, i'm trying to program a power-off switch to shutdown my board (running ubuntu with gnome/unity UI
<RoseBus> every time i press the shutdown button it says, "hello Rosebus you have open files you might want to save before shutting down"
<RoseBus> even if i dont have open files
<RoseBus> how can i disable this prompt???
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: https://pasteboard.co/IWokBuz.png  I presume it is running in the background?  It went back to command prompt.  I do not see any obvious physical signs that it is running like flickering lights on hard disk enclosure, etc.
<leftyfb> RoseBus: try https://www.itsupportguides.com/knowledge-base/ubuntu/ubuntu-how-to-shutdown-when-power-button-pressed/
<RoseBus> leftyfb, ty
<RoseBus> leftyfb, still getting that message :(
<RoseBus> leftyfb, oo the instructions for ubuntu 18 were ineffective but the buttons for ubuntu 16 worked
<RoseBus> weird bc it definitely says i'm running ubuntu 18... but this is L4T version so idk
<leftyfb> RoseBus: you mean LTS?
<RoseBus> L4T == linux for tegra
<RoseBus> nvidia's custom ubuntu build for their boards
<leftyfb> RoseBus: ok, future reference, that isn't supported here
<RoseBus> even if i'm asking general ubuntu questions that aren't L4T specific?
<leftyfb> RoseBus: yes, because we cannot know or support everything they changed in the OS. Troubleshooting might not work the same or be as effective
<raj> will python ever refer to python3 in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | raj
<ubottu> raj: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<raj> cool
<leftyfb> raj: but to answer your question: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Clear-Python2
<raj> thank you
<_Myst_> hi all, does anyone know how to tweak ubuntu the onboard keyboard, to make the keys larger for a 2 in touchscreen laptop, thanks in advance
<oerheks> _Myst_, i tried, but found none, no tweak nor conf nor dconf entry
<_Myst_> oerheks: `thanks, any experiences with linux os that work well with touch screen
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: pasteboard.co won't work here due to invasive tracking.
<johnfg> hi guys
<johnfg> installed notmuch, and running it the first time.  Running stock 19.10, I'm currently using thunderbird for my mail.
<johnfg> my question, notmuch is asking Top-level directory of your email archive [/home/johnfg/mail]: that's the default, but that's not what thunderbird uses.  I have no mail or maildir in my ~.  What would I answer for that question?
<tomreyn> johnfg: are you trying to make notmuch use the same mail storage location as thunderbird? i'm not sure that's a good plan.
<sarnold> does it even work?
<johnfg> tomreyn: What I want to get to, eventually, is to use notmuch.vim inside gvim/vim.
<johnfg> https://opensource.com/article/20/1/vim-email-calendar?utm_campaign=intrel is what I'm following, but kinda sparse.
<sarnold> this mail from 4.5 years ago suggests you may be able to get thunderbird to use maildir https://notmuchmail.org/pipermail/notmuch/2015/020705.html
<sarnold> oh, hmm, it might not be great https://karl-voit.at/2020/01/13/thunderbird-notmuch/
<tomreyn> better use some imap proxy and have each of them use their own mail storage
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. I don't like that Gnome/GDM has made it difficult to manage themes. :/
<JordiGH> Is it actually impossible to install libmysqlclient-dev and npm at once in bionic?
<JordiGH> Because they depend on different versions of libssl?
<lotuspsychje> JordiGH: could you pastebin what apt spits out as errors please, so the volunteers can have a look for you?
<JordiGH> Never mind, I think I am right and they just can't be co-installed.
<lotuspsychje> JordiGH: this channel is not a trivia channel, do you need help or not?
<JordiGH> No, it's okay, thanks.
<leftyfb> I did notice npm depends on a libssl that breaks lots of other things, preventing me from install it.
<insanidade> that's pretty weird. I have npm insalled in my bionic box.
<insanidade> lots of people do, actually (right?)
<leftyfb> if I install libssl1.0-dev, which npm relies on, it'll remove 13 packages and cause 52 other packages to be "no longer required".
<JordiGH> Oh, and nodejs is kind of old too.
<JordiGH> I need 10, bionic has 8.
<leftyfb> !latest | JordiGH
<ubottu> JordiGH: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<JordiGH> Yeah, yeah, whatevs, ppa here we go.
<lotuspsychje> dependency issue here i also come
<JordiGH> S'all good
<daffy1234> I hear a lot of crackling from fluidsynth/qsynth when theres a lot of sound going on (e.g. 4+ notes being played and a youtube video in the background). Qsynth complains about not being able to change priority, and when ran as root it freezes the computer, requiring me to go into a tty to pkill -9 qsynth. Any ideas?
<ThomasCrown> I am having this error on my ubuntu when I try to install anything and I am stuck. Any help would be great. Setting up grub-pc (2.02-2ubuntu8.14) ...
<ThomasCrown> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--configure):
<ThomasCrown>  installed grub-pc package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127
<ThomasCrown> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ThomasCrown>  grub-pc
<hearit> Hello I think I am a victim of a bot net can anyone help me get rid of it?
<Ben64> hearit: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<hearit> then where can i search for help
<Ben64> depends what the actual problem is?
<hearit> i play a rpg game all days
<hearit> and noe strangely iam having lag
<hearit> i think something is doing it
<Woet> is there any way to get ufw to ignore an entire interface?
<Woet> I have a NAT setup with a bridge, and ufw keeps blocking incoming and outgoing traffic
<Woet> I already have "Anywhere on vmbr1          ALLOW       Anywhere" and "Anywhere                   ALLOW OUT   Anywhere on vmbr1" - but that doesn't seem to make a difference
<Woet> alright, changing DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY to "ACCEPT" in /etc/default/ufw did the trick
<ramsub07> hello, i'd like to install cmake3.15 from apt. however, the version apt has is 3.10. Are there any ppa available for cmake 3.15? if so how do I check it out?
<artyx> How can I encourage networkmanager (networkctl?) to not be so helpful all the time ... like ignore adapter FOO
<mgedmin> artyx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Ignore_specific_devices
<renomd> i have https://www.website.com/scenes?page=14&site=185  :  how do i create bookmark to go  +1  so it does  https://www.website.com/scenes?page=15&site=185'
<renomd> i have https://www.website.com/scenes?page=14&site=185  :  how do i create bookmark to go  +1  so it does  https://www.website.com/scenes?page=15&site=185: big reward
<awilkins> Anyone know if AWS keep Ubuntu apt mirrors in s3?
<renomd> i have https://www.website.com/scenes?page=14&site=185  :  how do i create bookmark to go  +1  so it does  https://www.website.com/scenes?page=15&site=185
<funabash1> Hi guys, how to find out whaat CPU and MEM i have?
<funabash1> /proc/cpuinfo does not say model
<renomd> i have https://www.website.com/scenes?page=14&site=185  :  how do i create bookmark to go  +1  so it does  https://www.website.com/scenes?page=15&site=185: big reward
<EriC^^> funabash1: lscpu ?
<funabash1> danke
<renomd> i have https://www.website.com/scenes?page=14&site=185  :  how do i create bookmark to go  +1  so it does  https://www.website.com/scenes?page=15&site=185: big reward
<artyx> funabash1: are you looking for some sort of hardware database of your ram, or just how much you are using
<artyx> just 64GB?  or do you need to know DDR3 blah in slot somethingrather
<artyx> As for my vagrant issue .. it seems to be relating to the /etc/libvirt config file being created by vagrant, its defaulting to an ethernet adapter i am not mentioning
<artyx>  /etc/libvirt/qemu/machinename.xml
<artyx> oops. wrong chan
<artyx> renomd: https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/01/urlsearchparams
<artyx> renomd: That was for chrome .. but https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/URL for firefox
<icygqaftmzzi> hello everyone. Is there any way to bundle packages like gcc perl & make into the ubuntu desktop installation ISO file?
<HurricaneHarry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<icygqaftmzzi> I want to install ubuntu on a lot of machines, & also install a certain software which needs some dependent packages to be installed beforehand. instead of downloading the packages into all of the machines individually & consuming a lot of data, I want a method that gives me 'download once, install multiple times' feature.
<pipegeek> Why is python3-distutils a separate package from python3 in ubuntu?
<icygqaftmzzi> thanks HurricaneHarry, I'll look into it. hope my reasoning was clear to you.
<pipegeek> frustrating because if I only want to install e.g. python3.7 (and not 3.6) on bionic, there's no way to have a working distutils
<pipegeek> since python3-distutils brings in 3.6 as a dpeendency
<pipegeek> even though distutils is part of the core python library
<HurricaneHarry> icygqaftmzzi: your seccond message makes me think more towards a systems management idea, like ansible/puppet combined with a repository mirror
<akkonrad> hi. I've had a dell precision laptop with windows 10 + bitlocker. I've added another ssd drive and installed ubuntu there, unfortunately now I am not able to have dual boot - I don't see windows partition in the boot options, only ubuntu partitions are visible.
<akkonrad> when I type fdisk -l I don't see my windows partition. is there any way to fix that?
<pipegeek> it seems like effectively python3.6 is a dependency of python3.7 in bionic, even though that package dependency isn't explicit
<awilkins> akkonrad, UEFI bios? You can probably choose OS with your BIOS boot selection rather than graub
<awilkins> *grub
<bulgiewulgie> Say I have 2 hd's, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, /dev/sda has Windows 10 installed, why does Ubuntu not put it's boot stuff on /dev/sdb during installation instead of adding it to /dev/sda?
<bulgiewulgie> Is there a way to force it to do that during install?
<bulgiewulgie> like, I don't want it to use the first EFI system partition that it finds
<bencc1> how do I use py scripts inside a deb package?
<bencc1> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/python-nototools
<bulgiewulgie> yikes, this been an issue since 2014 apparently
<funabash1> Not an Ubuntu question but what ad/privacy extension should i use with my browser?
<Miles8of9> AdBlock on firefox..?
<leni1[m]> uBlock origin FTW.
<muhaha> is openvpn-systemd-resolved package necessary for openvpn? problem is that I am getting dns from openvpn server on tun0 interface, but there are still dns servers from eth0 interfaces, dig for record into that tun0 dns works, but problem is that OS probably try to resolve record from dns servers from local network... any idea?
<anden> the state for my headphone jack stays as "plugged in" even after i unplugged them and causes my internal speakers to stay muted, and the issue persists across reboots. is there any command i can run to reset the plugged state of the jack?
<mgedmin> sounds like an alsa bug, maybe report it?
<anden> i saw a few bug reports about it already, and a long discussion with no real outcome
<anden> that's why i was hoping there is at least a command i can use as a temporary fix
<mgedmin> can you select the internal speakers as the default output sink in gnome-control-center's sound panel?
<anden> they show up, but as "unavailable"
<anden> and i get no sound when i choose them
<mgedmin> ouch
<anden> i get two options: "Headphones (plugged in)" and "Speakers (unavailable)"
<anden> cycling the jack with headphones a few times usually fixes it, but it would be nice to have a command that can do the same in case i forgot to bring headphones
<anden> i don't know how alsa/pulseaudio reads this state, but i guess either the hardware is constantly sending this incorrect state, or the state is not updated because i shut down the computer with the headphones plugged in, and unplugged them with the power off, so that the updated state was never sent?
<anden> if it's the latter, i guess manually setting the state in software would be a great solution for me
<rodrigoty23> does anybody here know how to view the source code of the ubuntu 16.04 source image?
<mgedmin> click any package in https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages, see the 'download source package' links in the sidebar
<rodrigoty23> no not that this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wozy> hi guys
<wozy> i did a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04
<wozy> with full disk encryption
<vlt> wozy: Congrats!
<wozy> but now i want to have the /home in its own particion
<wozy> i am folowing this guide: https://stephencox.net/blog/install-ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-home-partition.html
<wozy> but i get errors that are not explained in there
<wozy> for example, when running "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1p3 ubuntu-vg"
<vlt> wozy: FDE usually works with LVM. Create a new volume for home, a file system, mount it somewhere, move everything over, add it to /etc/fstab.
<mgedmin> what a cliffhanger
<wozy> sorry
<vlt> wozy: FDE usually works with LVM. Create a new volume for home, a file system, mount it somewhere, move everything over, add it to /etc/fstab.
<wozy> wow i got no clue of what you just said
<wozy> dont i need to unmount space?
<vlt> wozy: FDE = full disk encryption
<mgedmin> the guide you pasted looks correct to me
<wozy> to create a new volume?
<wozy> oh ok
<mgedmin> so what errors are you getting?
<wozy> Cannot use device /dev/nvme0n1p3 which is in use (already mapped or mounted).
<wozy> when running: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1p3 ubuntu-vg
<wozy> btw can you tell me what is ubuntu-vg?
<mgedmin> did you boot your newly instaled system, or did you boot the livecd session?
<wozy> i booted on the new installed systemm
<mgedmin> 'ubuntu-vg' is the name of the LVM volume group that the installer created
<wozy> ok
<wozy> ty
<mgedmin> ok, the guide says "Now restart the computer and boot off the Ubuntu install medium." before that sudo cryptsetup command
<mgedmin> the reason is that you cannot _shrink_ mounted ext4 partitions
<wozy> oh
<wozy> but how do i get the shell?
<mgedmin> and the LVM by default has no free space for a separate /home, so you need to shrink the root partition first
<mgedmin> you get a shell by pressing ctrl+alt+t in a live session
<wozy> i got it
<wozy> ok ty
<wozy> brb gonna reboot
<mgedmin> good luck!
<wozy> ty
<mgedmin> (fwiw imho a separate /home is a bad idea, but you do whatever you want!)
<vlt> mgedmin: "ubuntu-vg" in *this* case is the name of the LUKS mapper device.
<mgedmin> incidentally, does anyone know why the ubuntu installer doesn't give me an option to do FDE if I want to install ubuntu side by side with another OS (windows 10)?
<mgedmin> admittedly it wouldn't be _full disk_, but all I want is an encrypted ubuntu partition
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: Some believe that FDE is not recommended when dual booting
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: What is recommended is /home directory encryption
<mgedmin> I'd love to hear reasons why FDE is not recommended for dualboot situations
<mgedmin> (I'm currently using ecryptfs, but it has some annoying limitations)
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know the exact reasons why. I believe it was removed from the installer because of limitations of the installer.
<pragmaticenigma> UEFI makes for some interesting situations when kernal updates are applied with FDE
<unrecovered> heya! i have an odd problem. i'm trying to set up an ubuntu 16.04 on a virtual machine. host is fedora, networking is done via bridge. so my problem is that ubuntu cannot get an IP. i have several CentOS7 vms on this host and they work fine, so i kind of puzzled what the issue could be
<unrecovered> i tried to manually run dhclient and still nothing
<pragmaticenigma> unrecovered: If you're planning on using this as a production system, please note that 16.04 will be retiring in 2021... Is there any reason you didn't choose to go with Ubuntu 18.04?
<unrecovered> i have my reasons :)  no, it won't be a production, just some platform for experiments
<pragmaticenigma> unrecovered: More details about the VM environment might be required. Like what application is running the VMs... I'm not skilled in the world of VMs, and this might be a question better suited for #ubuntu-server
<unrecovered> hum
<unrecovered> pragmaticenigma i run it on qemu
<nss> hello, i have a problem on a desktop pc, with 19.10, and i suspect that is a kernel problem
<unrecovered> kinda wondering where to ask too
<nss> i some moments the pc freezes, with hdd led activity always on (in the same computer w10 doesnt have the problem)
<unrecovered> though cliend is definetly desktop, not ubuntu server
<unrecovered> nss try iotop to figure who does it?
<nss> unrecovered: when it happens, cant move the mouse and/or keyboard (sorry for my bad english)
<nss> i suspect that is relative to swap
<pragmaticenigma> unrecovered: The purpose of asking in #ubuntu-server is there are more sys-admin type people there that probably have more familiarity with virtualization. The Guest OS doesn't matter
<unrecovered> @nss ctrl+alt+F2(or F3?) should switch you to another workspace in terminal mode
<nss> unrecovered: it doesnt work, all is freezed
<nss> frozed ?
<mgedmin> nss: sounds like your machine ran out of RAM
<unrecovered> usually works anyway
<mgedmin> nss: how much RAM and swap do you have?
<unrecovered> pragmaticenigma ok got it, thanks :)
<nss> mgedmin: 16gb ram, 16gb swap, but that should not be the behavior
<mgedmin> yeah, wow
<nss> i the forums some people recomends to disable swap, others to increase it, or change swapiness
<mgedmin> I tried to run without swap for a while, and I ended up experiencing the symptoms you describe
<Pricey> Keep swap.
<mgedmin> hdd led on, system unresponsive for multiple minutes at a time
<nss> mgedmin: and when you reenable swap, the symptoms disapear?
<Pricey> The only arguments for not having it assume you've got brilliant detection mechanisms in place to recover from failures which you don't have.
<mgedmin> well, at least I haven't managed to run enough memory hogs to get any problems yet (16GB of RAM + 2 GB of swap on this laptop here)
<mgedmin> nss: if you have patience to wait (up to 30-40 minutes), try opening a terminal and running e.g. vmstat 10 to see what the system is doing; you may have to enter the keys blindly because the UI is not responsive
<mgedmin> if you don't have patience to wait, rebooting via alt+sysrq+s,u,b is the quickest way to get back to a working state, and safer than holding down the power button
<mgedmin> (I would like to know what kind of workflow manages to fill up 16 GB ram + 16 GB swap.   three slack tabs open?)
<Pricey> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<pragmaticenigma> nss: I think it would also help if you describe what you are doing when this behavior happens
<vlm> what line is needed in sudoers file if i want pw prompt for all commands but the one like systemctl for instance?
<nss> mgedmin: 5 or 6 chrome tabs open, docker, slack, a 4gb vm
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> What's the best way to completely remove thunderbird on a new 19.10 install?  Instead of just a new profile, using maildir, I think it will be better to start over.
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: no need to remove thunderbird to start over
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: If you plan on continuing to use Thunderbird... just move .thunderbird to .thunderbird_bak or something similar.. the start up thunderbird... it will start as if it's a brand new instance
<chalcedony> chull and I did the updated kernel for 18.04, in hopes that Ubuntu wouldn't crash by surprise anymore. It's still crashing, almost on boot, as soon as Libre Office starts. This time we didn't start Thunderbird, and LibreOffice gave this error when I started it in command line.   (soffice:2085): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: 09:32:10.295: ../../../../gobject/gsignal.c:3492: signal name 'selection_changed'
<chalcedony> is invalid for instance '0x564cfb286030' of type 'OOoAtkObjCompTxt' .. then it didn't crash until he tried to recover documents.
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: Are these documents coming from a trusted source? Does the machine run fine as long as you don't open Thunderbird or LibreOffice?
<artyx> We  didn't start the browser ... It was always crashing, since the office was churning?
<artyx> prolly better with at least an accoustic guitar or slide whistle
<artyx> s/office/libre
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, i don't know if it does if he doesn't run them, i watched him restart it and run with and without thunderbird. it crashes
<pragmaticenigma> artyx: please, not here... if you want to share your tunes, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<artyx> Ahah. sorry
<chalcedony> it dies fast
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: how old is this machine?
<artyx> Anyone know why i removed networkmanager and nmcli and i still have networkctl showing as its responsible for bond
<leftyfb> artyx: because you didn't remove networkctl?
<pragmaticenigma> artyx: Because network management is handled by systemd-networkd ... NetworkManager and netplan are just interfaces for configuration, they generate the profile for systemd
<pragmaticenigma> you can remove them, and still have networking
<artyx> if you do apt install ifupdown ... doesnt that pull the systemd-networkd?
<artyx> pragmaticenigma: So im noticing ... I'm trying to go back to classic interface method of config ...
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, it's not old. Ryzen 5 processor
<pragmaticenigma> artyx: There really isn't a way ... if you dislike the newer network management, it would be better to find a distro that doesn't leverage it in the first place... systemd is pretty heavily integrated in Ubuntu and removal makes it hard for us to support it.
<artyx> pragmaticenigma: It breaks libvirt being called by 3rd parties
<leftyfb> artyx: https://askubuntu.com/a/1052023
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: there is a way, I just posted it above
<leftyfb> well, not removing systemd, but taking it out of the networking component
<artyx> leftyfb: Its not often i have to update my "little black book" but i did today, thank you
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: been trying to research... what does "uname -a" return?
<chalcedony> ah moment thanks pragmaticenigma :)
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, uname -a  Linux vir 5.3.0-40-generic #32~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 3 14:05:59 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<chalcedony> i wonder if it actually got that kernel update .. it should be more recent than that
<pragmaticenigma> that is the latest HWE kernel (or at least matches my HWE machine)
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, yes i just checked that too :)
<chalcedony> wonder if libre office needs to be updated to be compatible?
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: most programs are not compiled to a kernel version. so that is unlikely the culprit. What concerns me is that the crashes center around Thunderbird and LibreOffice... which makes me suspect that something was downloaded and could be causing problems
<chalcedony> ahh
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: That's why I was asking if the system crahes if those applications are not launched
<chalcedony> guess we can try it
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, it's actually ok with Thunderbird right now
<chalcedony> running
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: The other option is, you can "delete" the thunderbird profile. First make sure thunderbird is closed, then run "mv ~/.thunderbird ~/.thunderbird_bak" ... then launch thunderbird to see if it triggers a crash. If it doesn't you can just delete the new .thunderbird folder and restore the backed up profile
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: You can try the same thing for libre office... making sure that libre office is close the run "mv ~/.config/libreoffice ~/.config/libreoffice_bak" ... and then open libreoffice and see if it crashes. If it does... something in libreoffice's config is corrupted and this will start you off fresh
<Ool> thunderbird -p to open the profil menu ?
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: Oops... If libre office is stable after moving the directory... then the config is corrupted and you now have a fresh one that should keep libre office functioning. If it does crash... I'm thinking it might be time to go extreme and consider reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: That does work, but there are files stored outside the profile folder that could be corrupted
<chalcedony> pragmaticenigma, wow ok thanks
<chalcedony> let me see what he thinks of this
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: There might be others here who have other ideas... but i'm unable to find anymore solutions
<pragmaticenigma> chalcedony: with the directory moving you will at least have the ability to undo things... but if something is corrupted in the config/libreoffice area... that's something that will always be "broken"
<johnfg> pragmaticenigma: That's a good point, and will accomplish what I want (I hope) - using maildir vs. mbox.
<johnfg> pragmaticenigma: Do you use a desktop mail client, and if so, which?
<leftyfb> !ot | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: please do not PM
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: ask your question here and someone might be able and willing to help you
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, are you firmiliar with source code?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: This is a support channel for Ubuntu and it's software. What do you need help with?
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, i already asked i need help extracting ubuntu 16.04 sourcode from the source images here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/!
<rodrigoty23> i got the three of them but dont know how to extract the information!
<rodrigoty23> four*
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: apt-get source <package name>
<rodrigoty23> oh
<artyx> And apt-build ?
<rodrigoty23> cd too?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: what are you trying to accomplish?
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, extracting the information inside those archieves!
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: for what purpose?
<johnfg> leftyfb: I thought I was registered.  Or did you think my question about mailer wasn't enough about ubuntu?  For a number of reasons, I'm just trying to find a good mail client that uses maildir vs. mbox.  Primarily for using notmuch[.vim].
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, its outside of the terms of this channel so i cant talk about it!
<leftyfb> johnfg: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions on software
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: What specifically are you having an issue with? What files are you trying to read exactly? With what editor? What are you trying to accomplish?
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, the cd images i put the command youtold me and got this: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list1
<rodrigoty23> i already downloaded the 4 images on that site i am trying to extract that information!
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: ok, good luck. I really do not believe you currently have the technically abilities to understand the basics of whatever it is you are trying to accomplish. I feel you have a lot more reading, researching and learning to do before proceeding with your goal.
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: regardless, I also do not believe whatever it is you are trying to accomplish is supported here.
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, so what your saaying extracting those images is like brain surgery?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: you have yet to explain what you are trying to do. Extract what from where? What images? What are you trying to extract exactly? (stop saying information)
<rodrigoty23> oh okay ill break it down
<leftyfb> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, i downloaded the cd images from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/source/ clicked downloaded the downloaded the fource source images  if i mount or extract i would get extracted empty folders i haave the four source images in the downloads folder.iam trying to extract the information of those archieves to read the source codde to modify and extend.so far what you told me didnt help me as i put the command
<rodrigoty23> apt-get source ubuntu-16.04.6-src-1.iso and would get the result E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list!
<bradland> I'm trying to stick to convention with the mysql-server package under 18.04, but I'm not sure if I'm doing this wrong or if the package is different than others. I normally put my configuration overrides in the conf.d/ folder, but the include order in /etc/mysql/my.cnf puts mysql.conf.d/ before conf.d/, causing my configuration files to be overriden by the default config files. Am I meant to modify the files in mysql.conf.d/ directly? I'm concerne
<bradland> they'll be overwritten by updates.
<bradland> Gah, sorry. I need a correction: but the include order in /etc/mysql/my.cnf puts mysql.conf.d/ *after* conf.d/
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: did you mount the ubuntu-16.04.6-src-1.iso image?
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, yep
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: how did you mount the ubuntu-16.04.6-src-1.iso image?
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, right click mount in the opo up dialog!
<rodrigoty23> pop*
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: ok, so you have access to the files in that image. What's the issue?
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, are those the real source images i put ubuntu 16.04 source code and got that link?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: it looks like it to me
<rodrigoty23> in google i put it!
<pragmaticenigma> bradland: the files are also processed in alphanumeric order. Just make sure your file appears as the last file in the last folder being scanned, and the settings will not be overwritten. I usually start my custom configs with "z_" to make them easy to find, and always the last to be integrated. Custom files in those folders are never deleted or overwritten as long as they don't share a name with one provided by another software
<pragmaticenigma> package
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, so what do i do then isnt there some special "extractor that does that job?
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: does what job?
<rodrigoty23> i dont think mount of extracting the archieve would would do the job?
<rodrigoty23> or*
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, the job = extracting the source code to source code files!
<bradland> pragmaticenigma: I had that thought too, but I saw this in the docs: "MySQL makes no guarantee about the order in which option files in the directory are read."
<leftyfb> rodrigoty23: just copy the files wherever you want
<bradland> That's the documentation for !includedir.
<feoh> I know I shouldn't be surprised because LinkedIn has been kind of a privacy nightmare for a while, but their recent thing of trying to get me to enter my team and sorrounding team's reporting structure is SUPER sketchy. Kinda wondering when someone will get sacked for falling for it and take them to court.
<leftyfb> !ot | feoh
<ubottu> feoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rodrigoty23> leftyfb, nevermind i open the archive program and look the source code in older a-z
<feoh> CRAP wrong channel
<feoh> Sincere apologies.
<diamond_orb> I would like to move from Mint to Ubuntu (or possibly kubuntu or lubuntu. Since Mint is "based on Ubuntu" is it possible to migrate from one to the other or do I need to do a fresh install
<leftyfb> diamond_orb: you need a fresh install
<diamond_orb> leftyfb thanks. Was afraid of that. Which version do I need for a low end machine (old Compaq, pentium, 4GB ram)? I'm not clear on the difference between lubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu except that they all claim to be "lite"
<feoh> Just different choice in desktop environments
<feoh> Do you prefer XFCE, KDE or whatever lubuntu custom environment it offers?
<feoh> You might also consider Ubuntu MATE. Nice community there and it's very good for machines with meager resources.
<diamond_orb> feoh probably xfce as it is the most lightweight of the three. Not really familiar with MATE, but might be worth a look. Thanks.
<diamond_orb> I presume that the main ditribution uses Gnome 3? (Picture on the website looks very gnome like but with red background)
<diamond_orb> (I'm sure the info must be on the site somewhere... just can't find it)
<diamond_orb> BTW, one issue I had with Mint is that many apps in the repo are quite old. I notice that Ubuntu is 18.04LTS. Mint is meant to be based on the same. So are the repository apps likely to be the same? (Not a problem as can install from ppa's if required, just wanting understand the situation)
<avid_fan> I would think so. Assuming that the app(s) you're installing are from the Ubuntu repos. But I have no evidence to confirm that.
<ducasse> !latest | diamond_orb
<ubottu> diamond_orb: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<diamond_orb> ubottu yes, understood with regards to stable, just that some apps that I was getting on Mint using apt were two or three versions behind the current. But yes, agree that latest bleeding enge is not necessarily a good idea.
<ubottu> diamond_orb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diamond_orb> *edge
<diamond_orb> ducasse Just realised you sent that last msg via a bot command. Thanks.
 * diamond_orb downloading the current desktop iso
<diamond_orb> incidentally, can anyone join in the translation effort? I am bi-lingual so may be able to help and give something back in return for being able to use the OS
<ducasse> !contribute | diamond_orb
<ubottu> diamond_orb: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ducasse> diamond_orb: anyone can help with translations, read up on the wiki and join the team
<diamond_orb> ok, thank you for you kind an patient answers to my newbie questions. Will have a look at those links while wating for the download to finish.
<diamond_orb> Does Ubuntu not provide a has of its ISO images?
<diamond_orb> *hash
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: the checksums are here: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/{named_version}/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<pragmaticenigma> replace {named_version} with appropriate release name (bionic_updates, eaon, focal, etc..)
<pragmaticenigma> um
<pragmaticenigma> actually that link isn't totally correct, but an example
<avid_fan> diamond_orb: short answer = yes, they do supply it. Longer answer = it appears there may be more than one way to get it.
<avid_fan> When I tried to download the desktop ISO, there was a "verify your download" link that gave me the sum
<diamond_orb> avid_fan yes, found it, its a sha256 checksum and it does match
<avid_fan> Mactching = Good :-)
<avid_fan> *Matching
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma thanks. Found them there as well. Am I correct in thinking current = bionic? Plse forgive my lack of familiarity with Ubuntu distro codenames. Couldn't match the md5 so maybe got the wrong one.
<diamond_orb> Still the sha256 matches so should be good to go....
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: what I pulled for a url was for the mini.iso branch (i386)
<pragmaticenigma> bionic is the most recent and supported LTS release of Ubuntu , version 18.04
<FrankyGov> heya
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma yes, understood. I pulled the md5's for bionic from the equivalent path, but they don't seem to match? This is what I got from md5sum: 764056499131c8fe22b27f6dbf52ab7d
<avid_fan> diamond_orb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases shows Version Name -> Number
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: There are different releases of Ubuntu 18.04... Canonical "packages" up all the updates into a "point" release. so if you get the latest ISO, it should be 18.04.4 which would have a different signature than 18.04.3
<FrankyGov> Dear members
<FrankyGov> I do not want to mess up the current configuration...already performed a clean install :P
<FrankyGov> I wanted to install libsdl2-2.0-0
<FrankyGov> To avoid issue I wonder what's the best path to make sure that the system 18.04 does the job through apt-get
<pragmaticenigma> !info libsdl2 bionic
<oerheks> there is no libsdl2-2.0-0 .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2
<ubottu> Package libsdl2 does not exist in bionic
<oerheks>  2.0.8+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.18.04.4 is current
<FrankyGov> Do I have to manually install it from the repository:
<FrankyGov> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libsdl2-2.0-0
<diamond_orb> Wow! Ubuntu runs on the Pi? Must give that a try!
<Helenah> diamond_orb: Depends how you want to use the pi...
<Helenah> In my situation it was crap.
<Helenah> Reason being...
<Helenah> It was a nightmare to set up headlessly.
<Helenah> Because of the Ubuntu philosophy of being secure out the box.
<Helenah> I'm not generalising Ubuntu as crap btw.
<oerheks> headless with ubuntu-core?
<Helenah> I'm not saying, don't use it.
<Helenah> I'm just speaking personally.
<Helenah> I like Ubuntu
<Helenah> oerheks: Ubuntu Server, I think? I forgot.
<oerheks> oh, just an opinion, ubuntu on pi is pretty simple, even ubuntu-core
<Helenah> Not when you want to just plug the SD card into the pi, boot it up and have SSH or UART available.
<Helenah> It's easier to achieve that with Raspbian.
<Helenah> For other purposes, Ubuntu would be good on the pi.
<avid_fan> FrankyGov: are you having a problem installing libsdl2-2.0-0 using apt-get? I'm not familiar with what that package/code does.
<Helenah> And I'm not saying it is impossible to set up headlessly either, just saying it is hard work.
<oerheks> Helenah, so what you are saying is not helpfull at all :-D
<diamond_orb> Helenah can it be installed from a USB stick?
<Helenah> diamond_orb: Never tried.
<avid_fan> I'm not sure if the Pi supports booting from USB
<Helenah> It does, and you should be able to boot it from USB stick.
<diamond_orb> avid_fan fair point. Must check that.
<Helenah> In the past, you had to change configurations on the SD card, so the SD card would be loaded, then the stick booted.
<FrankyGov> avid_fan, I used instead apt-get install -f 'package.deb'
<avid_fan> Cool. Then I would think it should be possible to boot from USB and install onto the SD
<diamond_orb> Helenah so you can't burn to an SD card and plug in then?
<Helenah> The Pi 4, I think you do something with the EEPROM.
<Helenah> diamond_orb: You can put Ubuntu on the SD card, yes.
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<Helenah> Anyway, I'm not saying any of what I said is definitive, I'm trying to think from the top of my head about things I vaguely remember but haven't tried.
<avid_fan> FrankyGov: in my experience, I've only added the '-f' after I tried to install a deb manually and it failed. Then apt-get tried to help install missing depencencies.
<avid_fan> I would think you should be able to install the package from the repo with 'apt-get install libsdl2-2.0-0'
<diamond_orb> Helenah well thanks for your input. All helpful and to bear in mind for when I get around to trying it.
<Helenah> diamond_orb: No problem!
<Helenah> Glad I could help. :)
<Helenah> diamond_orb: The Pi will boot up the contents of an SD card by default.
<Helenah> It is only a default, not something which can't be changed.
<diamond_orb> Helenah fair enough.
<Helenah> :)
<diamond_orb> Thanks. :-) Found this channel to be v. friendly compared to the Mint one....
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: Just remember that this channel only supports Ubuntu... Mint is a different setup and is not supported here
<oerheks> mint has its own issues too...
<waveform> Helenah, headless setup should be a bit easier since eoan 19.10.1 - e.g. it should now be possible to do an ssh-import-id by tweaking user-data on the boot partition before first-boot (you can also install packages and so on from there)
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma understood, but thanks. Don't worry i won't as any Mint question here.
<diamond_orb> oerheks now you have got my attention...
<diamond_orb> oerheks anything in particular I should be aware of?
<waveform> diamond_orb, Helenah, USB booting on the Pi isn't *officially* supported (yet) but I did make some changes in eoan that should make it considerably easier (the kernel now locates the root partition by label (writable) rather than device (/dev/mmcblk0p2)), however the pi4's firmware doesn't support USB boot (again, yet - it's being worked on upstream)
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: Discussion of Mint is offtopic here... you just broke the rule I just told you
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma oops! Was just confirming that I understood your point.
<diamond_orb> waveform thanks.
<diamond_orb> oerheks please ignore my last comment. Probably breaks the rules to discuss, but I will research.
<eelstrebor> is there anything better/faster cloning than using dd? i see a website that suggests using gparted but i don't want to waste my time experimenting. i used dd to clone a drive and it took 8 hours
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: there's not going to be any tool that does it faster. Especially since most tools just use dd in the background anyway
<dax> eelstrebor: clonezilla's faster for some filesystems, since it knows how to only copy used space on them
<dax> eelstrebor: its backend is partclone, if you'd prefer a single tool over a whole livecd
<diamond_orb> seemed to get disconnected. Was just going to say thanks to everyone how replied. Going to boot into the Ubuntu DVD. Might have some questions later. Really appreciate everyones help.
<leftyfb> dax: hm, didn't know about partclone. I'll have to look into that at some point
<LostDog-code> -
<LostDog-code> join 0
<banisterfiend> hi there :) why does network manager remove my DNS settings when i change network and how can i stop it?
<flyn4x4> I have a ubuntu 18 install on a hp zbook with a quardo p4000 mobile gpu and when I click on settings it logs me out. here is some more info https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=52d9261f8b
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: wich nvidia driver are you on?
<flyn4x4> nuevo
<flyn4x4> [    7.970457] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: FECS falcon already acquired by gr!
<flyn4x4> [    7.970472] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: init failed, -16
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: did you try an nvidia driver yet from ubuntu-drivers list ?
<flyn4x4> I have tried all of them nuevo propriitary and another nvidia
<greg> https://imgur.com/vSf0eah.png why
<oerheks> that p4000 is supported by the nvidia driver v 375 and up
<flyn4x4> i did before i reinstalled. now i cannot get to settings
<greg> why do your docs lie to me
<flyn4x4> there is alot of info in the link
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: pastebin ubuntu-drivers list please?
<flyn4x4> i also have a dmesg output from when i click settings
<flyn4x4> where is ubuntu drivers? is that in settings?
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: open a terminal and type: ubuntu-drivers list
<flyn4x4> ok
<hggdh> greg: you do not seem to have any keys in your GPG setup. Also, please be more clear on what you are trying to do
<greg> Im trying to backport lcov to 18.04
<hggdh> greg: this has nothing to do with gpg. Again, what are you trying to do?
<flyn4x4> https://pastebin.com/5rs4eEpT ub drivers
<greg> Im trying to backport lcov to 18.04
<hggdh> ...
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-(number of your choice here)
<flyn4x4> everything was working fine until mid jan
<greg> hggdh, https://imgur.com/aGoDgMo.png the ppa wants a gpg key and im trying to add one
<flyn4x4> i guess 390 would be my choice
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: you can try & test that sure
<oerheks> ubuntu-driver autoinstall should get the best driver
<flyn4x4> i already did 390
<flyn4x4> 99%
<lotuspsychje> flyn4x4: reboot after install, tell us how it goes
<flyn4x4> i shall return
<flyn4x4> thanks for the pointers
<oerheks> :-)
<hggdh> greg: you HAVE to have your own GPG encryption key pair. You can follow https://help.github.com/en/github/authenticating-to-github/generating-a-new-gpg-key
<greg> could you guys make this proccess any more difficult?
<hggdh> greg: no, it is good enough
<greg> i have a key now but how do I frigging publish it
<greg> also could launch pad not log me out every 3 seconds dammit
<greg> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<greg>     Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)
<greg>     Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server) and one hour (if you pushed your key to another server)
<hggdh> greg: I can understand your frustration, but please do mind your language
<greg> how do i put it there
<greg> I have minded my language and opted for the more PC versions of two words
<flyn4x4> ok, so now I can click on settings and it lets me change stuff and doesn't make me login agian.
<lotuspsychje> enjoy flyn4x4
<flyn4x4> thank you, all that helped me. ya'll are the best.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | all
<ubottu> all: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<greg> so how do I publish my gpg key gor my ppa so appease this horrid distro?
<lotuspsychje> greg: this is not the complaints channel, please keep statements like that out of the channel
<greg> I asked a question
<lotuspsychje> greg: did you add an external ppa for lcov?
<greg> yes I have my own ppa
<greg> but I need a gpg key backportpackage says
<greg> so I made one
<greg> but i paste the fingerprint into launchpad and it says I need a carrier pidgeon to send it to your key server or w/e
<lotuspsychje> greg: we dont support external ppa's here, why dont you use the lcov version from the official repos exactly?
<greg> because its out of date
<lotuspsychje> !latest | greg
<ubottu> greg: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hggdh> greg: seriously, your attitude is not good
<greg> cause ubuntu is the bane of my existence
<greg> ppa is a ubuntu-ism so if I can't get help with it here where can I?
<greg> its nonsense
<hggdh> greg: keep on topic. Your comments really do not help
<lotuspsychje> greg: try to remove your ppa, and revert the lcov version to the one from the ubuntu repos
<greg> there is nothing in my ppa yet
<greg> I'm trying to backport lcov from eon or w/e its called to bionic
<greg> but backportpackage wants a gpg
<greg> so how do I give it what it wants
<hggdh> greg: you have to tell LP what key to use/validate your package. For that you need (1) to have a keypair (2) to export it to the Ubuntu keyserver (3) to tell LP what is the fingerprint of your key
<greg> yes im on step 2 and asked how I do that 10minutes ago
<hggdh> greg: you ran 'gpg --fingerprint' and it did not return anything -- which means there is NO keys in your GPG setup
<greg> yes ive remmedied that
<hggdh> greg: OK, good. Did you export it to the Ubuntu keyserver?
<greg> for the 5th time im asking how do I do that
<greg> cause nowhere on launchpad I see tells me how
<hggdh> You are right, and I am wrong. I give up
<greg> right about what?
<greg> that I've already asked this? that this information isn't easily accesible on launchpad?
<sarnold> greg: try gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys keyid
<greg> where keyid is the fingerprint?
<sarnold> yes
<greg> DIDNT WORK
<greg> oops caps
<lotuspsychje> !gpg | greg
<ubottu> greg: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<greg> the thing hung. great
<ioria> greg, i guess you're interested in the first link
<ioria> greg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<gbit86> Does anyone know if it is possible to configure xkb to cancel the Shift key if BOTH shift keys are held down?
<greg> yes I started over and tried to generate key again but now gpg just hangs
<greg> so where do I go from here?
<greg> why can't launchpad just take a login like a normal service
<hggdh> greg: because you are creating a package, and packages require a known creator -- which is identified by the GPG key, and validated by LP
<hggdh> and, BTW, this is how Debian-based packages work
<greg> theres np reason they cany identify it from my launchpad account
<hggdh> but they *can* and *are*. this is why you need to let LP know about your GPG key
<greg> well im trying but gpg just hangs forever now
<greg> it could just make me a gpg key on your end if it wants one so bad
<greg> but I guess asking for good software is bit much if you cant even make working software
<diamond_orb> I have booted from a Ubuntu ISO to have a look around. One of the things I can't see is any mention of themes? Are they supported please?
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: Can you explain what you mean by "themes"?
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma I guess you could all it "window dressing" or a way to customize the look and feel of the desktop
<ioria> diamond_orb, to change a theme you need indeed gnome-tweaks not installed by default  (or use gsettings)
<diamond_orb> I know I can change the background, but can I customize the look?
<ioria> i told you
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I think they're referring to Awadita theme to something else...
<ioria> yes
<diamond_orb> ioria sorry, posts crossed. Thanks for that.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: Is it no longer possible to select the theme in the control panel anymore?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, on 18.04, no
<diamond_orb> Is it also possible to customize the spacing on the icons on the screen that comes up when you click the square of dots in the bottom corner (sorry not sure of the term - is it the "menu" ?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, heard something about 20.04
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: That one I do believe is also a setting in the gnome-tweaks tool
<ioria> diamond_orb, we can call it 'show-apps'
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma I can't find gnome tweaks in apt search or in Ubuntu Software which seems to back up that its not available in 18.04 (presumably gnome 3?)
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: In terminal "sudo apt install gnome-tweaks"
<diamond_orb> ioria thanks. Show apps. Reminds me a bit of Android, just seems to be a lot of space wasted. I have a 27in monitor and it still takes 2 screens!
<ioria> diamond_orb, works on the scaling factor, maybe ?
<diamond_orb> pragmaticenigma "E: Unable to locate package gnome-tweaks"
<ioria> !info gnome-tweaks
<ubottu> gnome-tweaks (source: gnome-tweaks): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 56 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ioria> diamond_orb, enable universe
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: in terminal "sudo add-apt-repository universe"
<ioria> and apt update after diamond_orb
<pragmaticenigma> diamond_orb: in terminal "sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt update && sudo apt install gnome-tweaks"
<pragmaticenigma> hopefully now we got that all figured out
<NotSatoshi> I am trying to access a remote Ubuntu server and I am curious if there are any firewalls enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<diamond_orb> sudo thanks, yes, that worked. Just having a look at it.
<hggdh> NotSatoshi: IIRC, UFW is installed by default on desktop images; if indeed I am correct, then also by default new incoming is blocked
<pragmaticenigma> UFW is installed, I don't think it is active by default
<hggdh> NotSatoshi: not sure about servers, though
<avid_fan> NotSatoshi: my server does have UFW installed, and I don't recall doing it, so I'd say it does get installed by default. Like hggdh wrote, I don't think it's enabled by default.
<diamond_orb> cryptodan_mobile hi, fancy seeing you here.....
<diamond_orb> UFW seems to be "installed" and running on the CD image. Not sure how to check whether it is actually enabled though.
<hggdh> diamond_orb: sudo ufw status
<diamond_orb> hggdh thnx. That reports Status: inactive, so although the daemon is runnning, its inactive.
<NotSatoshi> hggdh: it is inactive
<cryptodan_mobile> diamond_orb: how do we know each other
<NotSatoshi> avid_fan: as it is inactive...it shouldn't be doing anything right?
<diamond_orb> NotSatoshi could also be something configured in tcpwrapper
<diamond_orb> cryptodan_mobile I'm not using the same nick, but from another distro support forum. You helped me out in the past.
<NotSatoshi> diamond_orb: fresh install. Doesn't look like it is installed
<diamond_orb> NotSatoshi fair enough. It is on this CD desktop image although the two config files (hosts.allow and hosts.deny) are blank so its not doing anything. If its a fresh install it shouldn't be an factor.
<TJ-> What's the issue NotSatoshi ? I missed the intro
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<oerheks> it is installed, just enable it and add rules
<NotSatoshi> TJ-: I am trying to access a rails server on a fresh install. I am trying to determine if this is a rails issue or a ubuntu issue
<NotSatoshi> I know I can access rails locally, but I am not certain what is blocking me from accessing it on a remote server
<TJ-> NotSatoshi: maybe it's only bound to localhost by default?
<NotSatoshi> TJ-: Maybe... just checking to see if there is anything by default in ubuntu that would...looks like no
<TJ-> NotSatoshi: on the rails system you can check if it is only bound to 127.0.0.1 (localhost) or to all addresses (0.0.0.0) using "sudo ss -tnlp"
<NotSatoshi> TJ-: while rails is running you mean?
<NotSatoshi> TJ-: I am guessing this means it is:
<NotSatoshi> LISTEN          0                128                               127.0.0.1:3000                            0.0.0.0:*               users:(("ruby",pid=26861,fd=14))
<TJ-> NotSatoshi: indeed
<TJ-> NotSatoshi: there's your problem
<NotSatoshi> ok good. Thank you for helping me eliminate that one
<TJ-> NotSatoshi: only listening on 127.0.0.1:3000 (localhost) so you need to reconfigure it to listen on all interfaces (or selected interfaces)
<NotSatoshi> TJ-: Yeah...looks like I will need to dive into nginx
<NotSatoshi> TJ-: Success :-)
<NotSatoshi> thanks everyone I am online
<TJ-> NotSatoshi: Yay
<NotSatoshi> \q
<oerheks> !cheesecake | TJ-
<TJ-> !allergies :D
<tekk> anyone here using gocryptfs and know if it has limitations with multiple consumers (readonly mode)
<diamond_orb> which runs better on Ubuntu desktop - Cinnamon or KDE plasma?
<oerheks> diamond_orb, only you can tell, with your hardware
<diamond_orb> oerheks just wondered whether either one of them is particularly problematic and not worth bothering with. if not, then probably will test both
<diamond_orb> oerheks but fair point
<oerheks> KDE has a larger userbase, Cinnamon is not that old,  i think KDE can be more heavy.
<oerheks> but this all depends on hardware, milage may vary
<ducasse> diamond_orb: cinnamon is based on gnome 3 tech, and is not that much lighter afaik
<diamond_orb> thanks for the observation. Did read about KDE plasma recently and the review seemed very positive and indicated considerable perfomance improvements
<diamond_orb> seemed like it was worth considering, at least on the main desktop PC which should run it with no problem
<diamond_orb> thanks all and goodnight.
<codecutter> unable to issue a command because of line 3 https://pastebin.com/dHmD5pTa
<codecutter> cd wo-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<codecutter> assuming thats has something to do with line 3
<codecutter> i maybe wrong
<sarnold> codecutter: apt-get autoclean may free up enough space to let you do something useful to clear up other stuff
<codecutter> this is the first time this happened how do i find out its cause?
<oerheks> does 'mount' show any partition mounted RO ?
<codecutter> that cmd does not help
<oerheks> likely it is closed dirty, or other nasty bytes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/HMY1QbAn
<TJ-> codecutter: try "df -h" --- is the mount that contains /tmp/ at 100% usage?
<TJ-> codecutter: also check "df -i" to check inode usage
<codecutter> df -h -> https://pastebin.com/dHmD5pTa
<TJ-> codecutter: "/dev/vda1        30G   30G     0 100% / "
<codecutter> is that swap?
<TJ-> codecutter: so, clear out some space. check where it's being used with "sudo du -hd 2 / | sort -h"
<TJ-> codecutter: "/" is the root file-system, that contains the /tmp/ directory, which would be where bash tries to create the temporary file for the here doc
<codecutter> I deleted following which has cleared things up, drwxr-x--- 2 tomcat tomcat  4096 Aug 18  2019 logs
<sarnold> how will you debug problems with your tomcat?
<codecutter> how do i recreate logs with same cred/
<codecutter> sarnold ^
<sarnold> sudo mkdir logs ; sudo chown tomcat:tomcat logs ; sudo chmod 750 logs
<clarkk> I have installed dnscrypt, and have confirmed that dnscrypt-proxy.service and dnscrypt-proxy.socket are enabled using systemctl.  When I run  "systemctl restart dnscrypt-proxy", though, nothing seems to happen - there's no output (and name resolution doesn't work - but that's another problem).
<clarkk> Can someone tell me how to confirm that the service is running correctly, please?
<clarkk> Actually, I pressed the return key, and received this output  Failed to restart dnscrypt-proxycd.service: Unit dnscrypt-proxycd.service not found.
<clarkk> Failed to restart var.mount: Unit var.mount not found.
<theborger> hello guys need help. trying to add a second nic card to 18.04 and setup bonding. but i cant get the 2nd nic card to show up in ifconfig
<sarnold> systemctl status dnscrypt-proxy  or journalctl -ex -u dnscrypt-proxy may be useful
<clarkk> sarnold, thanks - I'll try that.  Sorry, that output above is incorrect. The command contained a typo. Will follow your advice. brb
<dnivra> Hello everyone! How can I change the size of the font in address bar and the title displayed in the tab bar of firefox? It's really small(https://ibin.co/5DiBaP1E7UCs.png) and quite difficult to read compared to the other text. I tried changing a few settings on firefox and system font settings but didn't work so not sure which setting to change.
<clarkk> Thanks, sarnold - it seems to be running now, and systemctl / dnscrypt has tested the dns servers and stated it will use the one with lowest latency. My problem is now, when I change my system dns to 127.0.0.1 and restart NetworkManager, name resolution stops working
<clarkk> where can I posted my netstat output?
<theborger> also i am unable to run auto interfacename.  what package do i need to add for "auto, iface etc to work?"
<theborger> clarkk: pastebin
<clarkk> thanks.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/65xZZw5XPP/    how can I tell if it's dnscrypt on port 53?  Why are there two services listed for that port?
<sarnold> clarkk: systemd-resolved binds to 127.0.0.53 -- are you still using that?
<theborger> can someone please lend me some help?
<jeremy31> theborger: ask a different question
<theborger> jeremy31: i have asked 2
<jeremy31> theborger: running a server?
<theborger> yes. i just need help getting the 2nd network card up and working please
<theborger> the bonding i can handle i think. i've got good info on it
<jeremy31> theborger: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<theborger> jeremy31: thaks
<theborger> thanks
<clarkk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6y35tZF79v/
<clarkk> How do I determine whether 1/init is actually dnscrypt?
<sarnold> did you configure systemd to use socket activation for dns?
<clarkk> not explicitly.  I'm not sure how I'd do that
<clarkk> I just followed this  https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/10/install-and-enable-dnscrypt-proxy-2-in.html
<sarnold> is this 1/init message coming from within a docker or similar thing?
<clarkk> No, I don't think so.   However, I've just noticed I made an error - I should be using 127.0.2.1 for my resolver rather than localhost
<clarkk> brb
#ubuntu 2020-02-27
<clarkk> sarnold, I'm pleased to say, it's working now. :)   The only outstanding issue is why the process is listed as 1/init      https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sh6MxGNDJr/
<pikapika> Where would I place some commands/script to be executed after X11 has started but before the display manager/login screen has started?
<pragmaticenigma> clarkk: possibly in the way it's getting started?
<pragmaticenigma> what application are you using for dnscrypt?
<sarnold> clarkk: that's an excellent question. maybe use tcpdump or tshark to verify that *that* socket is the one that's being used?
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: I think you need to create a systemd config file for the application you want to start... may I ask what are you trying to get to start before GUI is available?
<genii> pikapika: In /etc/gdm3 there are subdirectories with names like PostLogin, PostSession, PreSession and so on. You want to edit the /etc/gdm3/PreSession/Default file
<pikapika> pragmaticenigma, disabling a keyboard
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: going to be hard to login in? no?
<pikapika> Thats what the other keyboard is for
<pikapika> Broken laptop keyboards are a "gift from the gods"
<pragmaticenigma> ah, I see, not possible to open up the chassis and unplug the keyboard I'm guessing?
<pikapika> Probably is, I don't know enough in order to trust myself to safely do that
<pragmaticenigma> well, hopefully the suggestion from genii helps you out there pikapika
<pikapika> genii, I think I found the equivalent in lightdm, thanks for pointing out where to look
<genii> pikapika: Yes, each dm has it's own sort of method by a file in the /etc hierarchy someplace
<genii> ..since you were asking in #ubuntu I did make the assumption you were on the default, which is gdm
<pikapika> It's actually xubuntu
<genii> Xubuntu uses lightdm, ubuntu uses gdm, kubuntu uses sddm, and so on
<pikapika> But yes, thanks for letting me know the dm typically tends to have hooks for this purpose
<genii> Glad to assist
<clarkk> Thanks for your help.  It's working as expected now. Thanks also pragmaticenigma
<clarkk> *** to sarnold ^^^
<sarnold> clarkk: yay :)
<pikapika> It works! Thanks genii and pragmaticenigma
<fructose> I'm on kernel 5.0.0-38-generic, but when I apt source kernel-source, edit and build a driver, and insmod it, it fails and dmesg reports a version magic 5.0.21. How do I get that to match 5.0.0-38-generic instead?
<TravisBarker> hi all
<insanidade> hi all. how to list all services I have configured - no matter their statuses ?
<insanidade> I know how to check the status of a single service, but I'd like to list all of them.
<Bashing-om> insanidade: To see the list of available services, run ' sudo systemctl list-unit-files ' .
<lotuspsychje> !info stacer | insanidade see also
<ubottu> insanidade see also: Package stacer does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<insanidade> thanks, Bashing-om . I just tried systemctl --type=service and it looks pretty similar to what I want
<lotuspsychje> nvm, seems like stacer will be on 20.04 and higher
<Bashing-om> insanidade: :D
<nt0> hello all. i've got a dell 9560 that i'm going to install some flavor of *nix on soon, and am leaning towards ubuntu as you guys seem to have the best (semi-modern) laptop support.  have read a few writeups on the web but many are old and haven't been updated.
<nt0> if anybody here has experience with ubuntu on a 9560 and has advice/warnings/positive-surprises i'm all ears.
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | nt0 start here
<ubottu> nt0 start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> nt0: a good approach before buying is trying a liveusb on hardware, for experiences, maybe try #ubuntu-discuss
<nt0> lotuspsychje: thanks!  #ubuntu-discuss sounds perfect.  i've read up on the compatibility w/ laptop for a couple of years, and at this point i'm just looking for realtime testimony if it's available
<strive> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<evilscrew> hey
<nt0> evilscrew: hello
<evilscrew> hey. need some assistance
<nt0> what it is?
<nt0> evilscrew: not sure if you're still here but i'll try to help
<evilscrew> thank you
<evilscrew> how do i change from graphics card sound to on board sound
<nt0> hmm
<nt0> i'm an ubuntu fan though i don't use it on my home rig.  i'll do my best to help in the hope that somebody corrects my advice
<nt0> what shell are you using?  that is--gnome/kde/xfce/so on
<nt0> *graphical shell
<nt0> (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/etc)
<nt0> evilscrew: i'm using the KDE environment and whatever audio daemon/status functions it has cooked up allows me to adjust levels of all sorts of sounds, from onboard to external usb to what have you
<nt0> s/functions/functionality
<vlt> CarlFK: Hello :-)  My problem with the silent audio track in olive-editor's rendered export could be fixed simply by `apt install pulseaudio`. Solved.
<CarlFK> vlt: huh.  'good.
<CarlFK> I thought pulseaudio was about providing interface to hardware (mics and speakers) not converting this data to that data.
<vlt> CarlFK: That's what confuses me, too. I have no idea why olive needs an audio output interface to render and export sequences.
<vlt> CarlFK: Speaking of sequences. I had a look at Shotcut. Is there a way to combine the contents of a timeline into one sequence object that I can use like a clip in another one?
<vlt> (another timeline, that is)
<kevr> so i have iproute2 installed, version 4.18.0-1ubuntu2.1, but it doesn't have the color option available that was introduced in this commit https://github.com/hustcat/iproute2/commit/d7bd2db52c1fcfe5159dda101f786020e8304820
<kevr> as far as i can tell, everything above 4.13.0 has this commit in it, and i'm on 4.18.0
<kevr> does ubuntu strip commits out of iproute2 when building?
<kevr> oh i see
<kevr> it's not actually a problem with iproute2, someone suggested i use `-c=auto` which doesn't work in my shell. perhaps thats a bash thing or something
<kevr> `-c|--color` works fine alone
<sassyn> hi all
<sassyn> good morning.
<sassyn> what is the use of ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.template?
<sassyn> .template?
<sassyn> there is ISO, torrent and metalink but ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.template? what is the use of this file? Googling it gives nothing
<rory> sassyn: It's used for building custom ISO images, for example to standardise across an organisation
<rory> sassyn: look into the "mkimage" command http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/jigit-mkimage.1.html
<metnel> Hi, I have a mount point which with ls lists two files, however when I try to remove them with rm -i it says the files do not exists once I confirm deletion
<sentiment> hi. I need help with running a Windows application using wine. what's the channel?
<EriC^^> !wine | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<evilscrew> achron banned me in linux mint
<jeremy31> evilscrew: nobody here cares
<evilscrew> start carin. cause were sick of gettin banned
<evilscrew> and were gonna band together and revolt
<jeremy31> evilscrew: ircs://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help
<evilscrew> it wasnt spot chat
<evilscrew> it was here on freenode
<jeremy31> evilscrew: if you want help with Mint, use the official channel
<evilscrew> okay
<hemangpatel> Hello there. When I share my screen on Hangout or access my PC through Teamviewer, I see black screen. How can I fix ?
<code1o6>  Hi everyone, I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . Unfortunately, my resulting iso doesn't have a partition table. I'm able to boot my image from KVM but not from a usb
<code1o6> the only step I didn't follow was cdrecord as I used dd instead.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<takov751> Greetings I just have one specific edge case . I have installed discord trought snap and wanted multiple accounts. so i used snap parlell installs.I sucessfully created my second instance,however when i tryed to run the original discord snap its just does not start. ```/snap/discord/108/usr/share/discord/Discord: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory```
<takov751> I have check the snap connections everything in the right places.
<takov751> what did i missed
<pragmaticenigma> takov751: Is it possible that, that particular snap doesn't work with that sort of setup?
<takov751> @pragmaticenigma fair enough
<takov751> WOW its works
<pragmaticenigma> takov751: I'm guessing with it being a server, it's trying to use the same resources. It might be possible to configure each instance to use it's own stuff, but I'm not familiar enough with snaps
<takov751> i just had to reinstall the original snap
<pragmaticenigma> strange
<takov751> I have successfully run both instance at once
<takov751> both works
<takov751> perfectly as it should be
<takov751> :D
<pragmaticenigma> cool
<khanm78_> hey all, im a new to linux, tried to change to ubuntu but was having issues with 90% cpu usage on all cores (gnome shell acording to task view) so currently using kubuntu, kubuntu is running ok with no major issues im aware of but I realy wanted ubuntu.
<khanm78_> dear god that nickserv hates me
<khanm78_> also, the ubuntu was fresh clean install using all m.2 drive with no grub
<leftyfb> khanm78_: they are both ubuntu. kubuntu just uses a different DE called KDE. The default DE is called Gnome/Gnome Shell
<leftyfb> khanm78_: how did you install and running ubuntu with no grub?
<khanm78_> maybe my lack of knowlage, im using "grub" as in not duel booting win / linux
<khanm78_> just all linux on sdd
<leftyfb> ok, then you are definitely using grub. That is the default boot loader for Ubuntu
<khanm78_> ahh, kk knowlage updated
<khanm78_> so im not duel booting is what i mean, full clean linux install. is there a fix for the high cpu usage on ubuntu atm or is it still in the fixing stage?
<leftyfb> khanm78_: maybe look into better video drivers? Open up the Software and Updates util and go to the Addtional Drivers tab
<khanm78_> so if im understanding the high cpu load on shell is due to video driver issues?
<leftyfb> it's a theory
<khanm78_> its a start :)
<khanm78_> im a bit of an obsesive person, i know i can keep using kde kubuntu but i really really want ubuntu, any ideas would be great to get my machine to work on ubuntu, it has ok specs 7800cpu 16gb ram 1060 nvidia card, i dont realy play games and i want to use linux. :)
<leftyfb> khanm78_: did you check the drivers tb?
<leftyfb> tab*
<khanm78_> if i can get it to work i can get my next 16gb of ram and knock of a bucket list goal
<khanm78_> ahh sorry, no can do atm, im still on kubuntu typing here cause if this was ubuntu I couldnt even have opened xchat, i need to install ubuntu again. just trying to get info before the battle so to speak :D
<leftyfb> technically you can do all this with the same install, but I'd recommend going from a clean vanilla install anyway
<two4tea> Hi All
<khanm78_> nice to know but my linux experiance is noob tbh, and i too think a clean fresh install is the best that way only one thing at a time to worry about.
<khanm78_> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: You can still check if there are graphics drivers available even in Kubuntu, and the interface will be the same if and when you move from a Kubuntu to an Ubuntu install.
<khanm78_> on kubuntu i have nvidia drivers
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: In the applications menu, just start typing "Software & Updates" or find it in the Applications => Settings => Software & Updates
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: Then go to the "Additional Drivers" tab
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: Did you use the ones Ubuntu provides? or did you install drivers from somewhere else?
<khanm78_> sorry a little slow, looking for what you asked just slower
<khanm78_> drivers were auto installed with instal
<khanm78_> ok sorry for slow response, im currently using nvidia-driver-435 (recomended) on kubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Do you know if that driver was also installed when you did Ubuntu?
<khanm78_> i also have available, nvidia 390, 430, and x.org x server
<khanm78_> in all honesty ubuntu was so slow and laggy I couldnt even contrll mouse movement or type, one key stroke on ubuntu produced multiple letters
<khanm78_> e was like eeeee
<khanm78_> but we will see , i would liketo solve this, just gona be a while lol
<pragmaticenigma> I think you're on the right driver khanm78_ ... I guess the question is what was potentially in use when you were in Ubuntu. Something you might be able to do (and can try now) is switch to TTY mode by pressing "Ctrl + Alt + F2" ... that will put you in a full screen terminal window. From there you can login like you would for the Graphical login. Then you can type the command "top" which will bring up a task/process manager. In
<pragmaticenigma> there you might be able to see what program on your machine is using up all the resources.
<khanm78_> when i was on ubuntu it was a clean fresh install of the 18 lts, i had nothing installed, it all ran smooth on the usb stick and no issues, as soon as it was done installing and rebooted the go slow started even before i logged in. took me 5 min to log
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: A suggestion might be, don't check the box for "Install updates and additional software" during the install. That might have pulled down a buggy update
<khanm78_> when i finaly saw the resource view i saw shell was the culprit and using all my cpu, 90% on all cores used, i freeked out restarted and dissabled hyperthredding but nothing changed
<khanm78_> kk, will also keep that suggestion.
<khanm78_> no updates :) see im learning
<qfive> khanm78_: do you have an nvidia card in your pc?
<khanm78_> yes a gtx 1060 3gb
<togo> I have some sd cards I can't access or format anymore is there a special tool?
<khanm78_> works well on kubutu, so drivers work good.
<qfive> khanm78_: try running 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' (without the quotes) in a terminal. this will install the correct drivers which might help solve the issue
<khanm78_> kk will do, but so were all in line, im currently on kubuntu due to the above ubuntu issues, just re downloading ubuntu to burn to usb and attempt a reinstall. will transfer xchat to laptop
<khanm78_> dont want all you good people thinking im waisting your time. :p
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: Please make sure you're using hexchat... xchat is no longer being maintained
<khanm78_> kk, is hex chat available on windows?
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: Yes, it available for both
<BluesKaj> togo, if the sd cards were written to a lot then they might be "cooked", that's my experience with them
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: To get it for windows go here: https://hexchat.github.io/
<khanm78_> cool
<pragmaticenigma> khanm78_: Just make sure to grab the Windows 7 version... the "Window 10 App" they are trying to charge money for
<pragmaticenigma> The Windows 7 version will work just fine in Windows 10
<togo> BluesKaj, you mean if the develop bad sectors? Or something fails in the circuitry that provides access?
<khanm78_> np, cf trying to charge for a free program, it things like this is  why im changing to linux.
<BluesKaj> togo, not sure, IME they just become inaccessible
<BluesKaj> togo, don't think the circuitry on the device fails, just the card's storage area gets worn out from too many writes
<chull> pragmaticenigma, there is a 'trial version' of HexChat on 10 that works fine too, and doesn't expire.
<pragmaticenigma> chull: Thank you for the update
<chull> :)
<khanm78_> brb in a few  changing computers
<togo> BluesKaj, Yes but don't they have some scheme to mark bad sectors because there is a chance that some fail and you can still work with the volume?
<BluesKaj> togo, I haven't explored that possibility
<pragmaticenigma> togo: I think some controllers have a threshold of how many bad blocks they'll tolerate before they just stop allowing any activity
<BluesKaj> i was using them in my rpi3 and because they're cheap I just replaced them
<pragmaticenigma> Most will allow infinite reads though, even if a memory cells can no longer write
<tfm> I'm having trouble with preseeding, specifically partitioning with LVM. No matter what I do (custom recipe or the atomic recipe), the installer fails at the partitioning step with "No root file system". It works fine if I don't use LVM, but I would like to use LVM for snapshots. I'm at the end of my tether with this tbh, it should work but it doesn't. My preseed file is here: https://0x0.st/ibNA.cfg
<togo> pragmaticenigma, I just made some progress with gparted and found that it sees one microsd that I thought was completely dead...
<tfm> It seems to not even bother trying to partition when I set partman-auto/method to lvm.
<togo> pragmaticenigma, however it asked for a gpart program when I wanted to recover data, and that program is not readily available in the software tool
<khanm1978> yay kinda made it back
<khanm1978> hey ppl, ook im the nub with ubuntu install issues, sorry for delay in returning
<lotuspsychje> khanm1978: could you feedback what issue you solved?
<khanm1978> jsut about to retry, so i had prev installed ubuntu 18 lts but got cpu overload, 90% on all cores, had to swap to kubuntu but got some advice here and about to try ubuntu install again. change gfx drivers to nvidia so far als have to install without updates to see if its a bad update file. ur now on my laptop so i can use pc to install.
<khanm1978> going to install using live usb, clean install using full hdd.
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck to you khanm1978
<khanm1978> fingers crossed :)
<khanm1978> can ubuntu use / find a unallocated drive? or do i need to format it?
<sixwheeledbeast> the installer on the usb will find all the d
<sixwheeledbeast> rives in the machine
<khanm1978> :)
<khanm1978> ok now the hard part.
<khanm1978> before i reboot cn i alter the dispplay setting and drivers to use after reboot?
<khanm1978> my level is neewbie
<lotuspsychje> khanm1978: ubuntu will automaticly try to load drivers/modules at your boot
<lotuspsychje> khanm1978: some cases, its possible a driver is not loaded by an error, but try first :p
<khanm1978> im just worried abou gnome-shell using 90%+ ofcpu like last time, reboot under way
<sixwheeledbeast> what version and what laptop
<khanm1978> ok its stable :) but need to update lol
<khanm1978> do i want live patch?
<khanm1978> dont want to jinx it but all looks good
<anden> so, say i wanted to temporarily mount a USB thumbdrive as read only, because i wanted to be extra careful with its content, which process do i kill to prevent it from automounting as RW in the GUI as usual, so i can manually issue the mount command? something related to gvfs/fuse maybe?
<dragonriver> If your device automounts, you can use "sudo umount /dev/sdX to unmount it. I don't think the drive is mounted automatically though, usually it is mounted when you click on it.
<anden> in my distro (lubuntu) it automounts when i plug it in, i don't need to click on it
<anden> and i would like to prevent that
<anden> i know i can manually unmount it, but like i said, if you want to be extra careful, it's better if it doesn't mount at all as rw at first, in case some program is running and automatically starts doing something to the drive
<ioria> anden, you can temporary disableautomount
<anden> great, that's what i was looking to do, how do i do that?
<anden> i saw some gconf command for it or whatever, but i guess that's a bit distro-specific?
<ioria> anden, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<anden> maybe that would work under lubuntu too, i guess i could try
<ioria> it should
<anden> hm nope, it's still mounting
<ioria> anden, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount
<anden> it returns "false"
<anden> i'm not running gnome, though
<ioria> yes
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> anden,  gsettings list-recursively | grep automount
<anden> i get one like the previous command, but it's instead "automount-open true
<dragonriver> If you aren't running gnome, what are you running?
<ioria> anden,  maybe via pcmanfm :
<ioria>     pcmanfm > edit > preferences > volume management
<anden> LXDE, that's the default of Lubuntu
<anden> ah.
<anden> yeah, those settings appear to do the trick, thanks
<ioria> ok
<giaco> talking about disk encryption, luks in particular, would you encrypt the whole disk or would you encrypt the root/user partition(s) only?
<giaco> I've never used luks before and I'm now learning how to use it from command line, but not sure which are the best patterns
<tomreyn> giaco: it depends on your needs really. you could also do both.
<giaco> tomreyn: the only point that keeps me from encrypting the whole disk is that a pluggen in disk would present as without partition table, that would drive to easy re-format
<pragmaticenigma> giaco: With learning how to do it, i'd recommend a partition rather than full system. If something goes wrong, you have a better chance of unlocking the volume with a working computer, instead of trying to do it through a chroot live instance
<giaco> pragmaticenigma: I would agree this for /home, but sometime encrypting database and service folders should be important too
<dragonriver> I've only ever used luks on whole devices. I would look at your sector size of your device. If 4k physical, use luks2 format and set sector size to 4k. That will help a lot.
<pragmaticenigma> giaco: Perhaps this is a topic better suited for #ubuntu-discuss ... If you aren't currently experiencing an issue, we bet carry on in the #ubuntu-discuss channel please
<giaco> pragmaticenigma: sure, thanks
<giaco> dragonriver: before moving to other channel, could you tell/link me why this would help?
<khanm1978> bck later thanks for the help :)
<yates> where are the loadable kernel modules typically kept?
<yates> Linux Lubuntu-25316 4.15.0-88-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 11 20:11:34 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tzvika> us.archive.ubuntu.com translates into 4 possible IPs:
<tzvika> us.archive.ubuntu.com.	27	IN	A	91.189.91.26
<tzvika> us.archive.ubuntu.com.	27	IN	A	91.189.91.14
<tzvika> us.archive.ubuntu.com.	27	IN	A	91.189.91.23
<tzvika> us.archive.ubuntu.com.	27	IN	A	91.189.91.24
<tzvika> how come I get really slow speeds from .26 but fast from .24? any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> tzvika: Are you experiencing an actual issue with Ubuntu? If not, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tzvika> isnt it? this is a ubuntu service. isnt it?
<yates> i guess it's /lib/modules/...
<acresearch> people i am trying to convert a PDF to a JPG using this command: convert -density 300 rama.pdf 7.jpg   i get this error: https://hastebin.com/uxagaceloh.rb    can someone help me figure this out?
<acresearch> my pdf was generated from gnuplot
<konrados> Hello. Hmm, I tried on #linux, but it seems that today the channel isn't very active, so I'll try here:)
<konrados> If I'll do e.g. `sudo dkms install rtl8192eu/1.0` (this is about installing a driver for my TP-Link TL-WN823N wifi adapter) - and I'll have troubles, how will I be able to to get back to current setup (which kinda works, but slowly)?
<ioria> acresearch, i'd check /etc/ImageMagick-  ... /policy.xml maybe a permission issue
<acresearch> ioria: i have <policy domain="coder" rights="read|write" pattern="PDF" />
<ioria> acresearch, should be ok
<acresearch> and <policy domain="coder" rights="read|write" pattern="LABEL" />
<acresearch> but it is not working
<acresearch> i don't understand why,   other PDFs work just fine,   why this particular one
<dragonriver> konrados, depends what trouble you expect. I would think doing dkms remove would bring you back to where you were.
<leftyfb> konrados: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<konrados> dragonriver, ok, thanks, I hope it will work like that :)
<V7> Hey  all o/
<konrados> leftyfb, 18.04
<V7> How is it possible to restore grub issue if it says "no such device blubluh"
<V7> I've booted up into correct linux using grub-rescue
<V7> After that I've tried updating grub, but it says "grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdc1.  Check your device.map."
<NelsonMinar> A week or two ago I came here looking for help on how to upgrade an old unsupported Ubuntu 18.10 system. I finally figured out a hacky solution and wrote it up, and enough people have come to my blog to say it was helpful I thought I should come back and share it here too.
<dragonriver> V7 So what's your device map? Print out lsblk.
<NelsonMinar> Upgrading from 18.10 basically involves hacking a couple of the data files do-release-upgrade uses. Details are here: https://nelsonslog.wordpress.com/2020/02/21/upgrading-from-an-unsupported-ubuntu/#comment-1278
<V7> dragonriver: https://termbin.com/sfbh
<dragonriver> V7, what command are you using to reinstall grub? Is your primary disk sda?
<V7> Yes, currently sda is a main one
<V7> Also, tried "sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo upgrade-grub"
<V7> grub-install says no issues
<V7> update-grub says above error
<V7> after rebooting the same error appears: no such device and some random UUID
<dragonriver> try grub-install again but with the --recheck option.
<ice99> how to generate timestamp like this "20200101175842"?
<pragmaticenigma> ice99: In the future, please ask programming and bash questions in #bash. The answer to your question is: "date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S"
<V7> ice99: https://cutt.ly/4r4PVdO
<V7> dragonriver: Installation finished. No error reported.
<dragonriver> V7 did you mess with your grub config files? I'm a bit at a loss how to fix your issue. Maybe your device letters have changed. You might check your fstab and cryptab and make sure everything is mapped how you want, using uuids instead of devices if you sometimes add or remove sata disks.
<V7> wat
<V7> I've jsut added a new drive
<V7> How to reset grub then?
<dragonriver> V7, I think your problem is that the letters changed when you added a new drive. Check your /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab files and fix accordingly. In the future, you'll want to use uuids to prevent this problem, which can happen when you add or remove a drive.
<V7> dragonriver: /etc/fstab contains only UUID
<V7> UUIDS and no letters
<dragonriver> Then recheck the UUIDS of your drives, and make sure they are identical. I have a feeling that's where your problem is coming from.
<V7> dragonriver: They are
<acresearch> ioria: i am not sure why 2 PDFs are different,,, one converts and the other one doesn't
<ioria> mmmm
<dragonriver> V7, I don't know. You can try "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg", but if you haven't messed with the config files in the past, you shouldn't have that problem.
<pragmaticenigma> acresearch: Did GnuPlot add a password or something to the document?
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma:
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma: no
<acresearch> i think it is exporting as EPS and not PDF,    i changed the permissions: <policy domain="coder" rights="read|write" pattern="EPS" />   but it is still not working
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma: what else should i change?
<pragmaticenigma> acresearch: is Ghostscript installed on your system?
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma:  i don't know what that is
<acresearch> what is it?
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma: i found this:   <!-- disable ghostscript format types -->
<pragmaticenigma> ghostscript is an application and set of libraries most other applications use to create PDFs
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma: aha,   how do i install it?
<pragmaticenigma> I think it is as simple as "sudo apt install ghostscript"
<acresearch> pragmaticenigma: already installed
<ioria> acresearch, you created the .pdf from gnuplot 'Export as pdf', right ?
<acresearch> ioria: yes,  but i think it is EPS instead,   so i am re-exporting it as EPS
<ioria> ok
<dragonriver> acresearch, remove the disable part for ghostscript. Ghostscript is disabled for security reasons. If you're generating a gnuplot, I think it goes into PS then PDF. Might be related. PS is disabled by default because it is a scripting language.
<acresearch> dragonriver: i removed that line: <!-- disable ghostscript format types -->    but same problem   same error
<acresearch> dragonriver: i have this line: <policy domain="coder" rights="read|write" pattern="EPS" />
<dragonriver> acresearch, read this: https://cromwell-intl.com/open-source/pdf-not-authorized.html
<hailhydra> I can't open additional drivers GUI. Can someone help me?
<acresearch> got it.... i just enabled everything and it worked
<dragonriver> hailhydra, in "software and updates", you have no additional driver tab?
<ioria> acresearch, you can also save the plot as png and then convert to jpg ...
<oerheks> drivers menu takes a minut or so, to load
<V7> dragonriver: It was an order of BIOS hard drives xD
<dragonriver> Wow V7. Glad you found a way to fix it.
<acresearch> ioria: i tried, was bad quality
<ioria> ok
<yates> is there a command-line utility for pasting? something like fedora's fpaste in which you could do, e.g., "ls | fpaste" and it returns a url of the paste?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<yates> thanks lotuspsychje
<banisterfiend> does anyone know how to prevent networkmanager applying the DNS server defined in the dhcp packet when connecting to a network? i want everything else; i just dont want it to apply DNS
<sarnold> banisterfiend: I'm not 100% sure that networkmanager is the correct thing to start manipulating, but look at the dns entry on https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/stable/NetworkManager.conf.html
<donofrio> banisterfiend, just set it to dhcp for ip adres only then hard set your prefered dns....simple
<banisterfiend> donofrio where do i do that?
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: If it is that simple, why don't you please tell us how to do it rather than the summary? You didn't tell us where to make said change or how to apply the change.
<banisterfiend> also does anyone know the linux equivalent of `ipconfig getpacket en0` (this returns all the data in the dhcp packet used to setup the en0 interface)
<banisterfiend> tells me things like router ip, ip address, dns, etc
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: https://i.stack.imgur.com/Cumpo.png
<banisterfiend> leftyfb that's cool! do you know how to do it via command line though? (this is a script :P)
<ioria> with nmcli probably
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: edit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<your profile> and add in the "dns=<ip address> ;" under the [ipv4] section
<ioria> or that ^
<ioria> there is also /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<banisterfiend> leftyfb hmm interesting, can that be tweaked while the interface is up? or do i have to bring it down first?
<leftyfb> ioria: NM would still pull and add in the dns from dhcp
<ioria> oh, yeah
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: any changes would require restarting the interface. Or just edit /etc/resolv.conf if you want to make dns changes realtime
<banisterfiend> leftyfb i guess the dbus interface would also allow changes at runtime?
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: I've never messed with that
<banisterfiend> leftyfb have you messed with wireguard before?
<dragonriver> banisterfiend, with the old net-tools, you could have just changed ipconfig with ifconfig and it would have worked.
<banisterfiend> dragonriver interesting, can you elaborate on dat one?
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: no
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: nmcli device show
<banisterfiend> leftyfb  ah ok -- well i can explain what i'm trying to achieve. Basically i have set my own DNS servers to work with wireguard and i have firewall rules to only allow those DNS servers. However whenever i change network, those DNS servers get replaced, and so nothing works (as the firewall rule blocks them)
<banisterfiend> so i essnetially want network manager to leave my DNS servers alone
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: so set it either by the GUI that I posted above or editing the profile file
<leftyfb> easily achieved as posted
<banisterfiend> leftyfb that folder of profiles seems to be profiles for different wifi networks, rahter than "interface" profiles
<banisterfiend> I need to set the DNS for a specific interface, rather than given networks
<leftyfb> banisterfiend: ah, so you want it edited for any profile that gets created
<banisterfiend> yeah..or it's not possible to set it for the interface itself? like eth0 ?
<leftyfb> I'm not sure
<banisterfiend> np
<dragonriver> banisterfiend, I don't know what you are trying to do, but the answer seems no "The Linux resolver only has a single, global configuration (/etc/resolv.conf). There is no per-interface, per-domain, or per-connection setting of any sort.".
<banisterfiend> dragonriver well systemd-resolve kind of "fakes" per interface DNS doesn't it?
<banisterfiend> at least i can set per-interface DNS servers on it
<hailhydra> I have no "software and updates" nor do I have "additional drivers" I did install python3.7 recently. Can anyone help?
<leftyfb> hailhydra: help with what?
<hailhydra> getting these GUI's back
<leftyfb> hailhydra: what version of ubuntu?
<dragonriver> hailhydra, , what's your output of "software-properties-gtk"
<hailhydra> 18.04
<hailhydra> dragonriver: https://dpaste.org/wvdk
<leftyfb> hailhydra: how did you install python3.7?
<hailhydra> yes
<hailhydra> through deadsnakes ppa
<dragonriver> Yeah, I agree with leftyfb. You probably messed your python. If you're going to install different versions of Python, do it in a virtenv
<leftyfb> hailhydra: you're going to need to remove everything that installed from that PPA and potentially reinstall python as needed
<leftyfb> hailhydra: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<leftyfb> hailhydra: then sudo ppa-purge deadsnakes/ppa
<leftyfb> hailhydra: hopefully this "downgrades" your python packages. Take note. This could also make things worse and make your system unusable
<hailhydra> yeah I'll run that after work
<hailhydra> reinstalling python breaks systems I know that for a fact
<hailhydra> Almost lost a bitcoin wallet with 112 bitcoin that way
<leftyfb> hailhydra: there's no reason you should lose access to any files on a system where you broke python
<hailhydra> unless it's an AWS server that you're remoted into
<hailhydra> IF you don't have physical access, you could definitely lose data
<leftyfb> hailhydra: also, if you had 112 bitcoin, you probably wouldn't be talking on irc right now
<hailhydra> what makes you think I'd quit using linux just because of money? lol
<celariuz> Hi everyone
<dragonriver> You never play with your system's python. You play with python inside a virtual python environment.
<celariuz> Im just trying to get started with proxmox, comming from virtualbox. And i am wondering, how do i share a folder/mounted MergerFS pool with one or more VMs?
<styledash> dont even play with venvs anymore... just containerize everything your doing dev work on
<oerheks> celariuz, proxmox.. that is debian based, right?
<celariuz> oerheks Yes it is :)
<oerheks> celariuz, then join #debian or maybe ##proxmox?
<celariuz> oerheks ok, i will try my luck at #debian, as everyone seems idling in ##proxmox
<ActionParsnip> Channel is mega quiet
<leftyfb> ActionParsnip: can we help you with something?
<ActionParsnip> All good, just strange to see it so quiet
<ducasse> ActionParsnip: as this is a suoport channel, it's supposed to be quiet when nobody needs help
<oerheks> Ubuntu just gets better, Andy
<oerheks> err ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hehe nw dude :-)
<ActionParsnip> ducasse: oh I know. I've been around a long long time
<ducasse> ActionParsnip: i know, i recognize your nick, but it might be worth pointing out for the benefits of newcomers :)
<ActionParsnip> ducasse: makes sense
<azx> how can i check if something is installed with apt-get ?
<azx> and how can i check if i don't know the name of the app
<azx> or it's slightly off
<leftyfb> azx: apt-cache search
<azx> i thought apt-cache search found packages that were in the repositories
<leftyfb> azx: apt list --installed  # will show all instalked packages
<leftyfb> azx: or dpkg -l
<azx> ok thanks!
<azx> :D
<oerheks> apt-mark showmanual
<azx> if i wanted to page the output into less, could i do that? less | apt list --installed doesn'
<azx> t seem to be working
<azx> I'll just scroll through it
<Habbie> azx, apt list --installed | less
<Habbie> azx, data flows from left to right, with only a few exceptions
<bn_work> hi, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, does Ubuntu normally configure an entry in /etc/hosts that maps its public IP to it's FQDN?
<oerheks> bn_work, no, the local network ip
<oerheks> say 192.168.x.y
<bn_work> oerheks:  there isn't one, but it _does_ set something there?
<_rubik> Hi folks. Does Canonical expose an API for USN data, or will I have to scrape the RSS feed myself? (I think getting the sense that they dont)
<bn_work> oerheks:  (at least one that is exposed)
<oerheks> bn_work, i have 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	computername , besides some ipv6 stuff
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/hosts.5.html
<oerheks> see the example, you are right, FQDN name is possible, but not automatic added?
<mallu0987> Ubuntu 18.04 login.def I have PASS_MAX_DAYS   90. Is there anyway to exclude one user from this policy?
<bn_work> oerheks:  right, I'm asking if Ubuntu touches this as part of its install normally, ie:  what is default?  it seems like there _is_ an entry for your computername, or did you add it?
<bn_work> also, I think that's just the generic hosts man page, I don't see anything ubuntu specific in there?
<oerheks> Only the 127.0.0.1 lines are added, with the computername
<bn_work> oerheks: since what version?  or what version are you on?
<oerheks> not sure when this started, maybe from the beginning?
<oerheks> 18.04.4
<ducasse> that line has been added for a good while, i'm pretty sure
<bn_work> if it has been like this forever, I think Linode's network helper feature may need to be updated to be aware of that it seems :|
<bn_work> oerheks: regardless, thanks for checking!
<bn_work> ducasse: since 16.04?
<ducasse> most likely way longer
<ifdef42> wow I just found NetworkManager gone crazy on a 16.04 box. top 'M' showed 23.365g of VIRT, 0.012t RES mem used.
<ifdef42> 5GB of Glib-GObject-WARNING...
<ifdef42> <geoff> Feb 27 07:35:31 jackie-chan NetworkManager[900]: (NetworkManager:900): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/glib2.0-pjKWYQ/glib2.0-2.48.2/./gobject/
<ifdef42> messages in syslog over the last 31 hours. ring any bells?
<ifdef42> oops pasted exactly the part i meant to leave out: /./gobject/gsignal.c:2635: instance '0xc549d0' has no handler with id '854413133'
<pragmaticenigma> ifdef42: Have you tried rebooting the machine?
<krademigracke> hello all
<ifdef42> Yes, and the problem hasn't continued. Still, seems worrisome.
<bn_work> ducasse/oerheks:  will Ubuntu break if that public IP FQDN mapping is removed from /etc/hosts ?  I can understand why it may have been added but it seems different from what a lot of other distros do?
<ifdef42> I've never seen a 't' for terabyte before in my top output. :)
<pragmaticenigma> ifdef42: Something like that, feels like a service might have crashed or hung, got restarted, and a different process wasn't smart enough to find the new instance
<bn_work> _not_ localhost/loopback entries but just that w.x.y.z  host.domain.tld entry
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work: As long as the localhost addresses remain, I don't see how removing the unwanted entry could hurt anything. If it was me I would just "cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts_bak" then remove it
<pragmaticenigma> if something breaks you can just restore the copied back up file
<ducasse> bn_work: various tools (like sudo) needs to be able to resolve the hostname to work properly
<bn_work> ducasse: wouldn't it fallback to DNS and then cache it?
<bn_work> ducasse: wait.. sudo needs name resolution? :|
<ducasse> !hosts
<ducasse> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ducasse> bn_work: ^^
<bn_work> ducasse: hmmm, very odd dependency
<pragmaticenigma> _rubik: There is no API provided by Ubuntu. Support article that I found by web search appears to imply that you could use a different provider that does, as USN are also published to other CVE services
<ducasse> bn_work: you can set sudo rules per host, so it is needed
<bn_work> ducasse: weird... I mean... sudo has seemed to function on 2 of these machines for the last several months... despite them being different?  it wasn't intentional, the boxes were clones of another so it seems that hosts entry was never updated
<bn_work> ducasse: ahh, that's true!  does anyone use that? :)
<ducasse> bn_work: i guess so, to use the same rules across many hosts
<dax> .
<bn_work> ducasse: yeah, when I first read about it, I thought it was...interesting, but never had to use it yet :)
#ubuntu 2020-02-28
<brimestone> is there a network configuration tool (TUI) for ubuntu 18.04 like nmtui for Centos?
<ducasse> nmtui exists for ubuntu too
<brimestone> Oh really?..
<ducasse> really
<brimestone> awesome.. thanks.. not sure why I assumed its Centos only
<ducasse> np
<brimestone> I'm cloning an SSD to deploy on a few super micro servers.. But sometimes the ethernet is call eth0, eth1 them sometime its enp1s0, enp2s1
<brimestone> How do I get the logical name of the ethernet ports
<leftyfb> "ifconfig" or "ip a" or "ls /sys/class/net"
<brimestone> thanks.. ethernet with no cable connected shows 'DOWN'...
<silg> Hello Linux Wizards, my display turns on & off when an app goes full screen, sometimes it stays off as if it cant display the resolution... this happens on desktop apps and games(age of empires2)... I started having this problem after updating libmesa... What could be going wrong? Any config files I should check?
<leftyfb> silg: what version of ubuntu?
<silg> Pop os 19.10
<leftyfb> silg: try #popos
<silg> i suppose its the same as ubuntu 19
<leftyfb> !popos | silg
<ubottu> silg: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<silg> okey dokey
<silg> thanks
<oerheks> popos uses a huge list of tweaked apps https://launchpad.net/~system76/+archive/ubuntu/pop/?field.series_filter=bionic
<sarnold> silg: on my x1c, I'd have an external monitor pop on and off, presumably when the machine was drawing too much power, when I used the monitor's USB-C to deliver power and video
<sarnold> silg: using a dock with dedicated power supply appears to have helped me
<sarnold> silg: iirc when this happened dmesg was filled with messages about pci devices being reset
<brimestone> @leftyfb 'ip a' & ls /sys/class/net' shows enp2s0 and enp3s1 but they show as 'DOWN' state even though I have a cable connected and activity LED is blinking.
<leftyfb> brimestone: do they have an ip address?
<brimestone> They are both set to dhcp
<leftyfb> brimestone: do they have an ip address?
<brimestone> No they don't
<leftyfb> then they are down
<sarnold> ip link set foo up    # may helkp
<brimestone> So like the ports are damage
<Psi-Jack> So, this is wierd. I've configured my grub and plymouth colors to be a blue, rather than a purple. And, when I shut down, the ubuntu-logo-mod (my blue one), shows blue. But on boot it's purple the moment it asks for the LUKS password.
<TJ-> brimestone: use "ethtool" to check the port state... especially power-saving, which often causes issues
<brimestone> Let me check
<brimestone> Now its starting to show.. the ports I need somehow set it set as a "Fibre" port
<TJ-> brimestone: is it SFP ?
<brimestone> No.. its a PCI GigE port.. Realteck
<oerheks> Psi-Jack, that must be tracable in  /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css  for 19.10
<TJ-> brimestone: I wonder if the chipset/firmware is misreporting its capabilities
<oerheks> 18.04 /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/ubuntu.css
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: But... .css would be for gnome-shell, not grub/plymouth...
<oerheks> oh
<Psi-Jack> heh
<oerheks> i thought luks was beyound grub
<brimestone> So it is the PCI e'fed up
<Psi-Jack> Nope.
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: what is asking for the LUKS passphrase? are you using encrypted /boot/ or is this from the initial ramdisk plymouth prompt?
<Psi-Jack> TJ-: The latter. It's the main system volume that's encrypted.
<Psi-Jack> boot, I believe, is not, it was the "simple" encrypted system install.
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: OK, so the colour is being set by plymouth, not grub
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: so in *theory* the plymouth theme should hold during the LUKS prompt
<Psi-Jack> Correct. Which I made a new plymouth theme, ubuntu-logo-mod, and re-build the initramfs with it...
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: I'd suggest you "sudo unmkinitramfs /boot/initrd-img.$VERSION /tmp/initrd" or similar and check out what is actually stored in the initrd - I'm guessing you'll find something of your theme, if not all, is missing
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: I avoid the GUI splash/themes and use text modes so can't help you much more than that
<oerheks> plymouth:debug
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Debugging
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I mean, I'd be fine with THAT too, technically, I just don't like the purple.
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: I set  GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text and have "nosplash" in the kernel command line
 * TJ- prefers to see what's going on :)
<Psi-Jack> I actually kind of prefer the way Fedora does it, actually. They keep the system's own boot logos, and add a loading spinner to that.
<TJ-> I detest spinners... reminds me too much Windows... I'd rather like to know what MY device is doing
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> That change just requires an update-grub, yes?
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: yes
<Psi-Jack> Hmm yeah,. I don't really see much about plymouth themes in the unmkinitrd extraction
<notguest96> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu and can't seem to install ungoogled chrome
<notguest96> qApt doesn't seem to recognize it for me
<Psi-Jack> "ungoogled chrome?"
<notguest96> https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium#downloads
<notguest96> this is what i'm talking about
<notguest96> here's a more accurate link
<notguest96> https://ungoogled-software.github.io/ungoogled-chromium-binaries/
<sarnold> notguest96: what's not working?
<notguest96> When I right click "install with qApt" it doesn't work
<notguest96> for me atleast
<notguest96> It just blanks out
<notguest96> I'll post a screenshot of it
<sarnold> notguest96: btw you may have better success with adding this ppa to your sources, so you don't have to return to that page and download new packages every few days https://launchpad.net/~braewoods/+archive/ubuntu/ungoogled-chromium
<notguest96> sarnold thanks, i'll try that
<notguest96> Also here's the screenshot
<notguest96> https://youdieifyou.work/files/ueqskmrnqoxw.png
<sarnold> notguest96: strange. it got further than I expected, and yet not far enough. strange
<notguest96> That's what i'm wondering
<jmgb4> Just wondering if anybody is able to get the nvidia 440 drivers installed successfully? Ive been trying with zero luck. It seems the 390 worked but cant go past that.
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: !info nvidia-driver-440 bionic
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-440 bionic
<jmgb4> !info nvidia-driver-440 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-440 does not exist in bionic
<jmgb4> hmm
<jmgb4> !info nvidia-driver-440
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-440 does not exist in eoan
<oerheks> maybe from the driver ppa?
<jmgb4> The driver ppa only seems to have 390
<jmgb4> Well thats not true, it has 440 but refuses to load the kernel module successfully
<oerheks> ubuntu-driver autoinstall should give the optimum driver, 390 it is
<jmgb4> yea 390 is pretty old
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: ^^ yup . for later release cards - are you sure your card supports that version driver ? ( we can verify).
<jmgb4> 750m is good with the 440 level Bashing-om
<jmgb4> Just confused at why the 440 packages doesnt properly add the module... maybe I am doing it wrong, idk
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: recheck - as nvidia says otherwise: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/149219/en-us .
<jmgb4> Just confused at why the 440 packages doesnt properly add the module... maybe I am doing it wrong, ctrl+f "750M"
<jmgb4> wow stupid machine
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, Go to the supported cards
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, 750M is there
<sarnold> does /usr/share/doc/nvidia-driver-440/README.txt.gz agree?
<sarnold> at least I hope that's generated from the same thing the driver supports in the sources
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: Lots I do not know for sure - but nvidia tops out at Version:418.88 on that page.
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, hmm Ill look for the 440 version, I just noticed that wasnt the 440, one minute
<jmgb4> https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/152590/en-us Bashing-om. Beta I guess but still
<jmgb4> and... its not on that list. Could be the issue Bashing-om lol
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: concur - the M series is not listed there.
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, It looks like 418 is the most up to date for the 750m
<jmgb4> Purging 40, installing 18 right now
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, I dont see apt pulling down anything like dkms or something like it, not sure how ubuntu is supposed to konw to recomile the kernel with the module or.... I am probably just over thinking it
<jmgb4> nope
<jmgb4> Now ubuntu thinks I dont have an nvidia
<jmgb4> I dont get it
<sarnold> does ubuntu-drivers list  show anything?
<jmgb4> sarnold, 340 even though 418 is installed
<jmgb4> sorry.. nvidia-340.. nvidia-driver-390
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: One must purge the old driver prior to installing another.
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, I did purge it
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: 'dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia' ?
<sarnold> Bashing-om: really? that's unfortunate :/
<jmgb4> ah
<jmgb4> More purging to come
<Hoople_ny> jmgb4 - did you switch to the generic driver BEFORE doing the purge? I'm not at expert level at all, just thinking out loud...
<jmgb4> Hoople_ny, Its on generic right now
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: ' sudo apt purge nvidia-* ' should take care of most . then check for any residual config files.
<eelstrebor> i'm having trouble with openvpn on one machine that gives me an error message for a file that i can't seem to find: ovpn-rog-linux.conf
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, yeah chugging along, thanks for your help. Still taking note of what gets purged so I make sure it gets reinstalled
<eelstrebor> the error is this: Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: /etc/openvpn/rog-linux.conf.conf
<eelstrebor> the filename should be and is /etc/openvpn/rog-linux.conf - where's that appended .conf coming from?
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: :D
<eelstrebor> i tried re-installing openvpn but that didn't help
<sarnold> are you passing 'rog-linux.conf' to some tool that expected to be passed 'rog-linux' instead?
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, and before, I didnt mean to say anything like you are flat our wrong when you said you dont know a lot -- didnt mean to come off that way if I did, I screw up plenty too
<eelstrebor> it's suppose to be run by systemctl
<eelstrebor> systemctl start openvpn@rog-linux.conf
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: We are ALL working to find a workable solution. And you did provide your working thesis :P
<sarnold> eelstrebor: hmm then perhaps you've got a funny unit name? try systemctl list-units 'openvpn*'  ?
<sarnold> eelstrebor: ah. try systemctl start openvpn@rog-linux
<jmgb4> hmm
<jmgb4> dkms failed
<sarnold> (maybe after stopping openvpn@rog-linux.conf and disabling openvpn@rog-linux.conf to stop getting those messages)
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: Any hints ' sudo dkms status ' ?
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, yeah digging into it one minute
<jmgb4> whats strange is 418 dependso n 430, both fail to configure
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, status shows 430 added but not 418 for status
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: One can Use the following to find out your lone DKMS packages
<Bashing-om> for i in /var/lib/dkms/*/[^k]*/source; do [ -e "$i" ] || echo "$i";done
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, working on nopaste right now
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, Ill do that one too
<jmgb4> https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1292307 - crash report
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: reading.
<jmgb4> https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1292308 -- "compile"? lack of better terms
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, your bash judo returns nothing
<Bashing-om> jmgb4: Yukkiepoo - dkms is not installed ? ( and yes the apt install should have picked it up as a dependency )
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, I know thats strange, but if you look at line 36, 37 it fails for both..
<Nyle> hello
<Nyle> Trying to update ubuntu 18.04 today and Ig et this error for mariadb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7pNt2py2Yw/
<sarnold> Nyle: you may want to ask ondrej, too
<Nyle> how come?
<jmgb4> Bashing-om, Im going to try and bounce, it says 430 is added for nvidia, if not I think X is smart enough to fall back. One minute
<oerheks> apt inatall -f; and run dist-upgrade
<sarnold> Nyle: his ppa sometimes doesn't work with packages from the ubuntu archive, he may have already seen this one
<Nyle> sarnold: you'd have to be more specific.
<Nyle> Neither mariadb packages listed in the error are from his ppa.
<Nyle> Seems like the package policy is the same for both mariadb-server and mariadb-server-10.1
<oerheks> 4 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed.
<Nyle> oerheks: fix doesn't do anything but try to run --configure again and fails.
<XsiSec> Hi Folks I am currently is trying to install ubuntu with LVM, I want to seperate have own partitions for  /root, /home but If I follow the ubuntu 910 fully setup everything is one drive, also when I select advanced partion manager, I cant set the encrypted drives any ideas?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 910 in libxml-libxml-perl (Ubuntu Hoary) "Version of libxml-libxml-perl in Universe doesn't match filename" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910
<EriC^^> XsiSec: that's normal, you have to manually partition differently to set up more partitions, see here for more info on how to do it https://askubuntu.com/questions/918021/encrypted-custom-install
<XsiSec> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<gerep> Which tool can I use to get a history of my CPU usage and get the process that is causing that? I am having some random high CPU usages and I cannot find which process is causing that.
<gerep> I have read about `sar` but for what I have seen so far it doesn't look like it shows me the processes, only the CPU usage at the time.
<gerep> I need to know the history of CPU usage by the process :)
<XsiSec> awesome guide EriC^^ :D
<XsiSec> in goal :D
<lotuspsychje> gerep: just leave a realtime htop and a journalctl -f running, and see what causes it?
<gerep> lotuspsychje, the peaks are random. Your suggestion is to log that information from htop?
<gerep> I have a monitoring service from GCP that will alert me of those hight CPU usages.
<lotuspsychje> gerep: no, look at your system while you are using it
<lotuspsychje> even if its random, you should notice peaks at one time right
<EriC^^> gerep: it seems "atop" can log and give you stuff similar to top's output except recorded with time, although sar may be able to do the same
<EriC^^> XsiSec: great :D
<JimBuntu> gerep: please note that when using virtualized machines such as those standard/common from GCP that actions from others using the same hardware can cause side-effects on other vms which you may not be able to observe, such as general IO spikes.
<gerep> lotuspsychje, that is not doable, like I said, random peaks and I am not always available to check, it has to be logged so I can read later.
<gerep> EriC^^, Yes, I was reading about sar but I cannot see a process number in its logs.
<gerep> JimBuntu, I understand, thanks for the info.
<EriC^^> gerep: atop seems easier to use and more straightforward
<gerep> EriC^^, Thanks, will try atop.
<EriC^^> gerep: no problem
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<aeifn> how to change xorg hotkey ctrl-alt-f# to alt-f# (for switching to raw console)?
<ioria> aeifn, i edited /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/srvr_ctrl   (not a fresh memory , btw)
<ioria> aeifn, yes,  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196578
<albech> Anyone know of a Ricochet CLI client for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> albech, check your package manager
<k_sze> My laptop won't suspend for some reason.
<k_sze> e.g. even if I run `sudo systemctl suspend`, it would *attempt* to suspend. I could hear the fan wind down, but then it immediately wake up again (I can hear the fan spin up again), although the screen remains suspended.
<EriC^^> k_sze: http://pchelp.youtubextras.com/
<EriC^^> sorry wrong link
<EriC^^> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<EriC^^> you want the 2nd one, try the acpi fix/workaround
<Nyle> oerheks: sarnold: I grabbed the 10.4 packages from mariadb official ubuntu repo, now it's good.
<Nyle> Ubuntu did something to break mariadb-server packages lately.
<Nyle> 10.1 seems uninstallable in 18.04
<Nyle> See if you can setup a VM and try to replicate?
<k_sze> EriC^^, thanks. gonna try that now.
<littlekimmy> hello
<littlekimmy> what if my iptables is empty in what way is it bad compared to ufw enable
<Nyle> Ondrej packages seem to be fine for even php7.4
<Nyle> They dont' seem to clash with ubuntu packages. Let me test
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: ufw uses iptables to setup it's rules. If iptables is empty, ufw is disabled
<Nyle> https://www.psychedelicsdaily.com/MushroomCalculator.php?wet=0&mao=1 ok that works. mariadb server packages of 10.4 also works, it retained my databases/users/config too.
<littlekimmy> leftyfb: if i leave by iptables default, - empty in what way is it bad
<Nyle> Very nice. Though one thing, I think the mardiadb ubuntu packages run as a different user than mariadb 10.4 from their own server/repo
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: huh?
<Nyle> https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/#distro=Ubuntu&distro_release=bionic--ubuntu_bionic&mirror=uab&version=10.4 I did this
<littlekimmy> I mean if i don't use ufw or iptables
<Nyle> littlekimmy: it's not 'bad'.
<littlekimmy> so how can the attacker access the system
<Nyle> I don't know what that even means.
<littlekimmy> if router is not used, only modem.
<Nyle> littlekimmy: a good policy is to block everything and only whitelist what you need.
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: then that is bad
<littlekimmy> I have only modem setup, and no router
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: get a router or enable ufw. It seems like you already know the answer to this
<Nyle> I would block everything, filter everything, and allow 22, maybe 21, 113 for ident if you want, 80 for http, whatever else you need, then block everything else as the last rule
<littlekimmy> yes but how will i/attacker access pc if no ruleset , which cmd
<leftyfb> !ot | littlekimmy
<ubottu> littlekimmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<littlekimmy> hmm ubuntu said it has no open ports by default
<Nyle> That's great
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: it doesn't. That doesn't mean it's safe.
<Nyle> You can run an online port scanner on your public ip to see.
<Nyle> BTW, every single router/modem is a NAT device (firewall) inherently
<leftyfb> Nyle: that is false
<leftyfb> wait, sorry
<littlekimmy> in my local network how will i access my ubuntu machine if all rules flushed
<leftyfb> router/modem, yes. Not modem though
<Nyle> You don't have to setup iptables rules per se on your own device. Your home router also handles that, to some degree depending on ISP/modem model
<littlekimmy> i don't use router Nyle
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: how do you have a local network if you only have a direct modem with no router?
<JimBuntu> littlekimmy: does your 'modem' offer wifi connections?
<Nyle> These days, most cable modems have router built in
<Nyle> Does your cable modem have more than 1 ethernet port for client machines?
<Nyle> If so, it's routing. If it only has one ethernet output, then it's not routing.
<littlekimmy> JimBuntu: no it's the modem only
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: what is the local ip address of your computer?
<littlekimmy> leftyfb: my pc or modem ?
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: your pc
<Nyle> what model is the modem, please. Manufacturur's name and model from the modem, please read it here
<leftyfb> I said computer
<Nyle> that way we can all be srue exactly what you have
<JimBuntu> leftyfb: we should still be a little careful asking that in case they provide their public internet-facing IP
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: we have their public facing ip already
<leftyfb> oh, maybe not
<JimBuntu> presuming they aren't on a VPN or such, yeah, probably :)
<littlekimmy> but how will the attacker access my pc, if no ruleset, and he known modem password- as it's default
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: please PM me the local ip address of your computer
<littlekimmy> so if the ruleset if empty whats the cmd they could use , as no ssh is installed, could they still do it? how ?
<littlekimmy> without ssh server it seems impossible
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: ok, please go to #ubuntu-security for help
<Nyle> https://pentest-tools.com/network-vulnerability-scanning/tcp-port-scanner-online-nmap
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: this is not an ubuntu support issue
<Nyle> Put your public internet facing ip in here an scan yourself.
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there a ubuntu specific question here?
<Nyle> If you don't know your ip, google for what's my ip
<Nyle> Then you can use ufw or iptables commands to block those ports that you find open and vuln.
<Nyle> if you have another ubuntu machine on the network, you can also run nmap there to test this machine
<Nyle> s/ubuntu/linux/
<leftyfb> Nyle: if he's directly connected to the internet to a modem, there's no local network. Not accessible from the same machine. Not without a NAT or multiple networks going on in some way
<Nyle> Also, unless you have an ubuntu specific question, perhaps move this over to ##security or ##networking
<leftyfb> Unless his modem is hooked up to a switch and is giving out multiple public ip's to whatever is connected to it. That would be REALLY bad. That's also not considered a local network.
<aeifn> ioria: thank you, work well for me
<BadCOMRADE> BadCOMRADE:
<yates> if i "apt install emacs" i get emacs 25. is there a way to get emacs 26?
<yates> Linux Lubuntu-25316 4.15.0-88-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 11 20:11:34 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> yates: there's an emacs snap if you want, 26.3
<yates> this page says you can add a ppa like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kelleyk/emacs
<yates> nm
<yates> typo
<lotuspsychje> yates: with ppa's you are on your own, we cant support them here
<yates> lotuspsychje: what is an emacs "snap" and how to i use it?
<yates> ..how do
<littlekimmy> hey which apps are ruuning as root automatically upon boot- by default, and other user installed apps as well, how will I know them, the entire list
<leftyfb> littlekimmy: That's not something you're going to get help with here. Again, you don't currently have any issues with ubuntu. Please seek help from #ubuntu-hardened or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dakar> how do you make changes to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<dakar> theyre being reverted every time.
<dakar> the resolvconf trick didnt help
<dakar> (for all interfaces, not specifically for some)
<Kevin`> how can I set a user to have permission to use the default sound card without being able to use all sound cards? if I add a udev rule to change the group access to a sound card it doesn't work because there's some system process that explicitly gives users acl permissions on new sound cards
<sanekmin> Hello. Really official channel?
<leftyfb> sanekmin: what can we do for you?
<leftyfb> dakar: you don't. network settings are per interface
<sanekmin> can i ask in ubuntu chat about other produtcs for ubuntu or better no?
<leftyfb> sanekmin: what do you mean? what products?
<sanekmin> Unity 3d)
<leftyfb> sanekmin: Unity 3D is not an ubuntu product
<donaldkbrown> Hi there. I'm on Focal right now and I just did an `apt full-upgrade`. Now it's telling me that `ubuntu-software` is no longer needed. I'm fairly sure that shouldn't be removed. Any idea why it's saying that?
<leftyfb> ubuntu+1 | donaldkbrown
<sanekmin> ok, i know) i asked about this) can i asking about other products for ubuntu) it's mean no, thanks and sorry)
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | donaldkbrown
<ubottu> donaldkbrown: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<donaldkbrown> Thanks!
<Bluewolf> Hello all. I've just upgraded my hardware, installed Windows 10 on drive and Ubuntu 18.04 on another, my problem is that install was fine but it wont install the boot loader. I loaded into the live USB and tried to manually install the boot loader to the drive and it gave me this error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow.
<Bluewolf> Before that it was: error: will not proceed with blocklists
<Bluewolf> Both the Windows 10 and Ubuntu 18.04 are install, its just that I have no boot menu upon start up and it boots directly into Windows 10.
<oerheks> change your bootdrive in bios to the 2nd hdd?
<oerheks> or is there a legacy mbr/ uefi issue?
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: did you disable "fastboot" in windows 10?
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: To install it you mean?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bluewolf> I think so, just pressed F11 and it loaded in
<oerheks> see the uefi manual, fastboot could prevent usb/see disk and more
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: No, for dual booting, if you haven't turned of the "fastboot" feature in windows 10, windows 10 will always mark itself to be booted directly into
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: Sorry, in windows 10 it is called "Fast Startup"
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: In windows 10 OS itself?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<Bluewolf> No I havent
<Bluewolf> I'm not a windows user
<oerheks> .. yes you are
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: Settings => Power & Sleep => Additional power Settings => Define power buttons and turn on password protection => Change settings that are currently unavailable => Uncheck "Turn on fast startup (recommended)"
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: let me try quick
<Bluewolf> oerheks; fine I confess. Though a rather terrible one.
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Okay found it, but I can't untick it?
<Bluewolf> Oh, got it
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: There should be blue text on the screen "Change settings that are currently unavailable"
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Okay done. No try redoing boot loader?
<pragmaticenigma> Yes, if you still don't have it giving you a choice now... I think you can try resinstalling the boot loader again
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Because I'm not 100% sure on this stuff, I just want to clarify which partition to install it to, such as /dev/sdb1, 2 or 3
<oerheks> depends, is it an UEFI bios, or just legacy..
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: That part I do not know, nor do I know what those represent
<Bluewolf> oerheks: I'm not actually sure. The motherboard is a Gigabyte B365M DS3H
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: To clarify, what I mean is which partition of the windows drive to I try to install on. There are four on the drive, Recovery, EFI System, Microsoft Reserve and Basic data
<oerheks> only you can tell if windows is installed in uefi mode
<oerheks> see the uefi manual
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: You don't install the boot to a windows partition
<pragmaticenigma> You leave windows alone
<pragmaticenigma> You create a new partition for ubuntu to live on, and it has it's own boot setup. It isn't shared on any other partition
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: In terms of boot order, the windows drive is the first one so I have to install the boot loader to that drive?
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: I just said no to that
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Then where do I install Grub?
<Bluewolf> I've always done it that way, maybe i'm out dated xD
<oerheks> as you seem to have 'EFI System' on the sda, you have a uefi system, boot the ubuntu installer in uefi mode, and all should go fine
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: you don't install it anywhere... You create a new partition for Ubuntu (or designate its own drive) to install on... I don't know what you are trying to do, but that is all you should have to do
<oerheks> again, read the uefi manual first
<oerheks> !uefi
<Bluewolf> oerheks: It doesn't say much and then again I'm not sure what I'm looking for, sadly I can't just contact support.
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: when the installer is done, it will offer the option (if appropriate) to update an MBR if you have one (and again appropriate to do so)
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: It didn't do any of that. I installed Windows 10 first, then went and installed Ubuntu. During that installation process it failed to install the Grub boot loader (For Dual boot between windows and ubuntu). The actual installation finished. I just can't access my newly installed ubuntu. If that clarifies things?
<Bluewolf> https://www.fosslinux.com/4477/how-to-repair-the-grub-bootloader-using-a-ubuntu-live-usb-drive.htm
<oerheks> i guess you should try again, start the ubuntu installer in UEFI mode.
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: Why don't you try the official documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<oerheks> no, do not try to repair grub bootloader, useless
<pragmaticenigma> you think so oerheks ?
<oerheks> it is easier to install again, uefi mode..
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: lets start with an easy fix right away. Please do not use fosslinux or any non-ubuntu website for help on installing ubuntu. They're often incomplete, are not checked for completeness, and rarely updated when things are changed or mistakes are found
<pragmaticenigma> !uefi | Bluewolf , for the moment I highly suggest you start here. You have a fresh system, starting again is easier than trying to repair
<ubottu> Bluewolf , for the moment I highly suggest you start here. You have a fresh system, starting again is easier than trying to repair: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bluewolf> oerheks: Okay. With the reading I've been doing, I think my firmware is uefi
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Understood, I'm just a little overwhelmed.
<pragmaticenigma> a lot has changed in installing linux in the past few years... it's best to make sure you're using resources that are supported directly by the distrobution or its community
<Bluewolf> oerheks: The system change mentioned above by pragmaticenigma, Uncheck "Turn on fast startup (recommended)" - Is that likely to resolve the issue?
<Bluewolf> With a fresh install that is?
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: I struggled to find anything on the community sites, perhaps its just me
<lordcirth> Fast startup setting in EFI? That can cause problems with Linux on some motherboards
<oerheks> disable fastboot is step 1 in the manual
<lordcirth> fastboot would be better described as "skip some steps that hopefully weren't important"
<Bluewolf> lordcirth: Yes fast boot is disabled
<Bluewolf> oerheks, pragmaticenigma, lordcirth: Just gone through another install and the grub install has failed to install again. Any other ideas?
<CaptainBlackton> Hi everyone! Does anyone know the process to get your software included in the main Ubuntu repository so it would be available to any Ubuntu user to install by default?
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: the easy route is to get your software added to debian
<oerheks> +1
<CaptainBlackton> OK, thank you <sarnold>! So do you think I should ask in the Debian channel? Or can anyone here explain what we would need to do?
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: I'm not particularly up on how new debian packages happen -- it's not particularly easy to get a new package into debian, experienced debian packagers will be a lot faster at that. and I'm also not sure how much work it is to get debian upload rights for a package -- hopefully that's less onerous than "full debian developer" status, which is a bit involved
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: so, if you know a debian developer who wants to help, that would thousand times be easier
<CaptainBlackton> OK, thank you!
<sixwheeledbeast> CaptainBlackton: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/pkgs.html#newpackage
<ducasse> CaptainBlackton: also see this
<ducasse> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<sixwheeledbeast> As above probably a good idea to reach out to a relevant existing packing team.
<ducasse> CaptainBlackton: you could also look into adding it as a snap, that might be easier
<CaptainBlackton> OK, thank you!
<sixwheeledbeast> or run your own repo or ppa
<CaptainBlackton> <sixwheeledbeast>, I hadn't thought of making a repo! Do you know where I could find info on how to do that?
<CaptainBlackton> Is Debian better mainly because you get a larger audience (i.e. the Debian audience as well as Ubuntu, Mint, etc.)?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Can you see what i wrot?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> :/ I think I'm still muted in this channel :/
<UndefinedIsNotAF> guys?
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: most people don't say 'hi' on irc, poeople come and go all the time
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: and you have to wait more than a few seconds; people also work :)
<ducasse> we can see you, do you have a question?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sarnold: Ok, i'm not very in phase with IRC usages
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: yes -- I know that there are some packages that are introduced into ubuntu first, but I can't recall off-hand what they are, or what the process is to make that happen :) getting a package into debian may not be *easy* but it does benefit a lot of folks, and ubuntu will get it a few months later
<UndefinedIsNotAF> yes I have a question: I want to find the best software on Ubuntu to share, let say cat videos with friends. Like a youtube with login/password, and like an FTP to add videos. There is open-source solution on Ubuntu to do that?
<sixwheeledbeast> CaptainBlackton: Quick search says https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Setup
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: your question is not specific to ubuntu. You're looking for a web application that applies to any OS that can run a web server.
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: another option is to make a snap package. you could probably have a snap package published in the snap store in a few hours
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Thinking of it, it's not very complicated. Just a Node.js server to stream video, and just an HTTP server to send <video> html stuff, no?
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: but that's a lot smaller audience than getting the package into debian.
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: good luck
<sarnold> CaptainBlackton: you could do both, of course
<UndefinedIsNotAF> leftyfb: Ok ill search elsewhere if its not specific to Ubuntu, thanks
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: I"ve heard good things about nextcloud
<UndefinedIsNotAF> leftyfb: Do you think another query than "g Youtube-like* open-source software for "Ubuntu"" ?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> It give me only 2 results :/
<leftyfb> UndefinedIsNotAF: again, it's not something specific to ubuntu. Search google.
<ducasse> !alis | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sarnold: nextcloud support 4k Cat video streaming? It's a very important point to me.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Ok i'll ask Alis
<UndefinedIsNotAF> thanks guys
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: probably; I haven't used it msyelf, but it feels like a good fit for letting folks upload things and view things
<UndefinedIsNotAF> cool
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sarnold: yes i remember this one. It's the one written in the most garbage programming langage? Thats why I never considered it
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Some clever than me people said to me that PHP is garbage. I so trust them.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> but its not related to Ubuntu, right?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> seeya have a great evening guys
 * UndefinedIsNotAF disapear
<ppavacic> hello, is there reason why  libhttp-cookies-perl is missing in repo
<ppavacic> both debian and ubuntu's repo
<ppavacic> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.08-1_all.deb
<ppavacic> http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.04-1_all.deb
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhttp-cookies-perl
<ioria> !info libhttp-cookies-perl
<ubottu> libhttp-cookies-perl (source: libhttp-cookies-perl): HTTP cookie jars. In component main, is optional. Version 6.04-1 (eoan), package size 16 kB, installed size 47 kB
<oerheks> so, it is not missing
<ppavacic> !indof 4pane
<ppavacic> !info 4pane
<ubottu> 4pane (source: 4pane): four-pane detailed-list file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-2 (eoan), package size 1270 kB, installed size 5966 kB
<ppavacic> I don't understand. Why isn't it in repos?
<oerheks> did you enable universe for 4pane?
<oerheks> that lib is in our repos, 6.08 is for fossa 20.04 ..
<ppavacic> no, i was just checking that command. I'm only having problem with libhttp-cookies-pearl
<oerheks> see the launchpad url
<ppavacic> yes, binary is missing
<oerheks> pearl or perl?
<ppavacic> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/345284391/libhttp-cookies-perl_6.04-1_all.deb
<ppavacic> perl
<ppavacic> new keyboard lol
<ppavacic> Whole folder is missing here
<ppavacic> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libh/
<ppavacic> if you try to open libhttp-cookies-perl, you will get error
<oerheks> ppavacic, we do not do debian, sorry
<ppavacic> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/
<oerheks> and do not mix packages
<ppavacic> same thing with ubuntu!
<ppavacic> try to open libhttp-cookies-perl, you will get error
<ioria> no, i don't
<oerheks> we claim it is there.. https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/libhttp-cookies-perl
<ppavacic> I'm not mixing packages, I accidentality sent over debian instead of ubuntu because I had them both opened
<ducasse> ppavacic: that package is present in bionic, eoan and focal
<oerheks> maybe run a proper update first?
<ppavacic> its not available in 18.04
<ppavacic> i have ran apt update
<ioria> it is, ppavacic
<pragmaticenigma> !info libhttp-cookies-perl bionic | ppavacic
<ubottu> ppavacic: libhttp-cookies-perl (source: libhttp-cookies-perl): HTTP cookie jars. In component main, is optional. Version 6.04-1 (bionic), package size 16 kB, installed size 47 kB
<pragmaticenigma> it is very much there ppavacic ^  ^
<ppavacic> I don't know why, but that folder is deleted from your servers
<ppavacic> I can not download it and I can not access that folder in web browser
<ioria> ppavacic, apt-cache policy libhttp-cookies-perl
<ppavacic>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/main amd64 Packages        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan/main i386 Packages
<ppavacic> this is in eoan, I have it installed here. I'm having problems in docker image
<pragmaticenigma> ppavacic: Docker images are not something we can support here... they are customized by the creator and (like you are encountering) may have custom repos or other setups we don't have documenation for
<pragmaticenigma> ppavacic: You need to contact the creator of that image for support
<leftyfb> ppavacic: I can install and/or download libhttp-cookies-perl on ubuntu 18.04 just fine
<ppavacic> I don't understand this, I can not even on the host distro
<pragmaticenigma> ppavacic: What is the host distro?
<ppavacic> ubuntu 19.10
<ppavacic> for me this link doesn't work http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhttp-cookies-perl/
<ppavacic> Not FoundThe requested URL was not found on this server.Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Server at archive.ubuntu.com Port 80
<ppavacic> This is what I get when I try accessing archive repo in browser
<ducasse> works fine here
<ppavacic> what?
<ducasse> i can access that url without problems
<pragmaticenigma> ppavacic: I can see that page just fine as well
<pragmaticenigma> ppavacic: Are you running some sort of apt caching or proxying service ?
<ppavacic> ok I've found problem. my router has option "filter cookies" for some reason.
<ppavacic> in firewall. its technicolor router
<ppavacic> I don't understand why or how or what it does, but thank you for your time
<ppavacic> I don0t understand why did it filter only that subpage of repo
<sirriffsalothp> Anyone got a neat command to mute all audio when using jack+pulseaudio? Things like amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle don't do anything
<ioria> sirriffsalothp, and  pactl set-sink-mute @DEFAULT_SINK@ toggle  ?
<ppavacic> I have added answer to askubuntu, ty again https://askubuntu.com/questions/118191/apt-get-failed-to-fetch-from-ubuntu-server-with-error-code-404/1213745#1213745
<braindead_> hey peeps
<braindead_> i just installed ubuntu and defined a user and pw at the installation
<braindead_> user: crap pw: crap ... so both the same
<braindead_> but i cant log in
<braindead_> thought maybe i failed the first time and installed it again. same problem
<braindead_> whats my problem?
<sarnold> how were you trying to log in?
<sarnold> what error messages did you get?
<braindead_> the login screen after the installation. graphical interface
<braindead_> error message: sorry that didnt work. try again
<braindead_> do i need to define a more secure pw? or is it not allowed to have the same pw as the username?
<JoeLlama> I'm loooking for archival/backup software to run under ubuntu.  It needs to be able to image a hard drive, be able to open the image file to view directories and retrieve files, and of course restore that image file to a hard drive.  It also needs a decent GUI.  What's out there I can research please? :)
<oerheks> backup from a running ubuntu? do that from a live iso
<braindead_> joellama take a look at bacula https://www.bacula.org/
<oerheks> dd
<oerheks> bacula needs to be properly configured and skip some folders.
<JoeLlama> the hard drive will be offline when I back it up
<JoeLlama> thanks braindead_
<JoeLlama> and oerheks
<leftyfb> bacula isn't an image of a drive
<JoeLlama> yeah need image for sure...
<leftyfb> why?
<JoeLlama> well considering the hard drive is vibrating and making a loud humming noise...
<JoeLlama> do I need to continue? :)
<oerheks> use dd then
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: in that case, turn your machine off immediately, boot with a live cd/usb and use dd_rescue to make an image of your drive. So not do anything else with the machine unless you don't care about the data on it
<JoeLlama> oh ok :) thanks oerheks.... does it have a gui?
<sarnold> yikes then I think at this point you skip the GUI part of your request and use dd or ddrescue or dd_rescue ASAP
<avid_fan> Bacula seems pretty complicated to backup a single drive
<JoeLlama> the drive is off leftyfb :)
<JoeLlama> I will look at dd
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: neither dd nor dd_rescue have a GUI. In this case, you do not need one. Just image the drive and be done with it
<sirriffsalothp> pactl set-sink-mute @DEFAULT_SINK@ toggle does nothing either :-S
<sarnold> once you have the *image* then you can just mount the image and use whatever gui you like
<JoeLlama> well I also need to archive the drive so I can retrieve files from the image file
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> dd
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: you'll be able to mount the image later
<sarnold> asasp
<sarnold> now
<JoeLlama> and I have probably 18 hard drives also that need to be imaged and archived
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> so no imaging software out there for linux that has a gui?
<sarnold> if dd gets hung up then you can try either ddrescue or dd_rescue, which will eventually move on if it gets errors
<oerheks> there is no gui for dd, man dd
<JoeLlama> *sigh* I honestly don't wanna do windows... other people are going to be using the software who are not technically oriented
<sarnold> JoeLlama: hmm. if feels like asking non-technical people ot try to do data recovery is going to be a bad idea.
<JoeLlama> okay I will look at dd :)
<JoeLlama> probably sarnold
<leftyfb> non-technically oriented people should not be doing data recovery
<JoeLlama> I phear that I might have to go win 10 ion this one :( to get the software I need
<JoeLlama> probably leftyfb
<leftyfb> not probably
<JoeLlama> I must comply with the rulez unfortunately
<sarnold> can they give you the hard drive so you can make the image?
<JoeLlama> other people must have access if I drop dead or something
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: if the drives are formatted for linux filesystems, Windows is going to be non-trivial to read them
<JoeLlama> hrm ok leftyfb
<JoeLlama> I get the feeling there may not be any sofware like this that has a gui
<JoeLlama> thanks for the information guys :)
<leftyfb> JoeLlama: non-technically oriented people should not be doing data recovery
<leftyfb> unless you don't care about the data, then it's ok
<JoeLlama> rules are rules leftyfb :/
<JoeLlama> I do what I'm told
<sarnold> JoeLlama: the ubuntu disk creator was written as a gui thing so people could use a happy application to write ubuntu images to USB memory sticks. It also let people NUKE THEIR DRIVES with almost no effort.
<sarnold> JoeLlama: there's a certain amount of "bve sure you know what you're doing" when you're reading and writing disk images
<JoeLlama> sure sarnold that makes sense
<sarnold> JoeLlama: in this case imaging the drive ought to be easy, and then you can use autopsy or sleuthkit or whatever to work on the drive
<oerheks> try not to copy /dev/random
<sarnold> http://www.sleuthkit.org/
<leftyfb> Data recovery done wrong can lead to instant data loss for both data to be recovered or the machine being Haas to recover the data
<JoeLlama> eh, talking with daffykins I will probably just go clonezilla and restore to a VM to browse which makes sense
<leftyfb> Haas/used “stupid autocorrect “
<sarnold> JoeLlama: skip "restore"
<sarnold> JoeLlama: try mounting the image first
<sarnold> JoeLlama: (be sure to have a copy of the image!)
<JoeLlama> oOo digital forensics I am into forensic science
<sarnold> JoeLlama: if mounting it doesn't work, then try more advanced tools like http://www.sleuthkit.org/
<sarnold> but don't r4estore and boot the thing. that's just going to scribble over the filesystem.
<JoeLlama> ok thanks sarnold :)
<JoeLlama> I have enough info for now I think thanks again guys
<Katnip> https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
<sarnold> that's apparently a nice enough backup tool; but that's different than data recovery
<sarnold> that's what you use to avoid the problem in the first place :)
<JoeLlama> the drive I'm most concerned about has an intact filesystem.;
<JoeLlama> it's just time to toss the drive
<JoeLlama> drives shouldn't make loud humming noises and vibrate
<sarnold> yeah
<JoeLlama> yup yup
<sarnold> but on the plus side when you open it up you'll get some neat magnets
<JoeLlama> yes!
<JoeLlama> dangerous magnets...  if you swallow one you are okay but if you swallow two you might die :(
<JoeLlama> keep them away from kids
<JoeLlama> time to go
<sarnold> yikes I'd not thought of swalling two ..
<steven> morning, no idea where to ask but since I use ubuntu on a server I start here: I tried to pvmove a lv and that failed (some internal lvm errors) now I just wanna reformat the disk but gparted tells me it can't do that with the error "internal error lv segments corrupted in pvmove0"
<steven> if this is the wrong place to ask, feel free to point me to the right room :)  googling this issues literally yields just one result so I a kinda stuck here
<sarnold> steven: does dmesg say anything that would suggest disk errors?
<steven> the disk is fine, as in.. the disk is brand new. It looks like the failed pvmove locked the disk and gparted refueses to reset it
<sarnold> alright; maybe it's worth trying a less intelligent tool like fdisk or gdisk
<sarnold> I'm not sure if fdisk knows how to grok GPT tables
<steven> that;s actually a good idea, lets just use low level tools to wipe the disk
<ducasse> steven: you can also use dd or shred to clear the disk, or at least partition tables etc
<steven> literally doing that as we speak :)
<pragmaticenigma> wonder if gparted was trying to "pre-mount" the drive or something... or got confused by some headers marking the drive file system
<de-facto> how do i recover gnome shell from a weird state caused by buggy nautilus where it gives me only the little "hand" and does not permit any mouse interactions with the gui?
<de-facto> i think nautilus crashed in the middle of a drag and drop
<de-facto> can I somehow tell gnome shell that there is not drag and drop going on anymore?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: is the gui otherwise responsive?
<de-facto> with alt tab but not with mouse (i can move it but dont interact)
<de-facto> its stuck in that drag and drop state i think
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: if it was me... i'd just reboot the computer
<de-facto> meeh i have a lot of programs open and unsaved stuff in /tmp
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: yeah... that's going to get lost no matter what we do
<de-facto> dangit, cant i just reset the gnome shell?
<sarnold> log out and log back in?
<de-facto> yeah then all open programs get killed
<de-facto> its just "gnome shell gimme my mouse back" LOL
<sarnold> afaik gnome folks never liked the "magic xinitrc process" thing that let you use something else as the sigil to close x
<de-facto> can i do something equivalent to atl f2  running r on a terminal?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: you might be able to kill the nautilus process from one of the TTYs... however, there is no guarantee it's not going to take everything else with it
<de-facto> i already did nautilus -q
<pragmaticenigma> kill the process... I don't know what that command does, or if it will even work if nautilus is hung up
<de-facto> nautilus is dead, its gnome shell itself hung in that drag and drop state caused by buggy nautilus crashing i guess
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... if that's the case.. you have to reboot or restart gdm... either way... there goes all your applications with it
<de-facto> i know normally i could press ALT+F2 then enter "r" and press ENTER to reload gnome shell
<de-facto> yet ALT+F2 does not bring up that prompt
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: There is no way around this... gnome-shell is hung up... restarting the gdm service or rebooting the machine are the options
<de-facto> gnome-shell --replace does not solve the mouse stuck problem
<de-facto> meeh dangit so its reboot OK LOL
<sarnold> de-facto: hmm. I wonder if you yank the mouse and plug it back in?
<de-facto> good idea yet it ends up in same "drag and drop" hand state
<sarnold> bummer
<de-facto> lol i consider this a design flaw
<de-facto> what the heck i reboot :/
<de-facto> thanks
<sarnold> yeah, it's far too useful to be able to restart your window manager when it goes off the rails
<sarnold> granted I've only had to do that a dozen times in twenty-five years but it's handy
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: I don't recommend moving larges files around with click and drag. Personally, if I have to use the GUI ... Ctrl + C the file, Ctrl + V to put it in the folder I want
<daniel-molina> Testing...
<pragmaticenigma> or I use the command line
<de-facto> back
<de-facto> it was tiny text files, i was messing around with some debian packaging in /tmp/build
<de-facto> can i somehow forbid nautilus to change mouse cursors and states?
<sarnold> probably not
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto: sure, if you want to rebuild gnome-shell from the ground up... you can easily find the source on their project page
<de-facto> normally its quite stable, but when its stuck it does not hesitate to get stuck properly
<de-facto> i think it was gnome shell changing the mouse to the drag and drop "hand" then nautilus crashed away, so it never switched back to normal mouse state
<de-facto> but i could save everything from tty, so no data loss, still meh
#ubuntu 2020-02-29
<henninb> greetings, I am looking for some help with configurations for the lf file manager.
<henninb> anyone know how to set a font to display icons.
<pragmaticenigma> henninb: the font itself has to have support for displaying "glyphs" ... there are no icons in fonts
<henninb> agree pragmaticenigma, I am using monofur font and I think it has limited glyphs.
<henninb> i am using iterm, so I am not sure if I can install a secondary font.
<sarnold> I've heard about "powerline fonts", where folks have added some extra glyphs to popular fonts https://github.com/powerline/fonts
<TJ-> sarnold: henninb they're useful as long as the application knows which to use :)
<sarnold> heya TJ- :)
<TJ-> although powerline itself is a CPU hog, especially with tmux
<henninb> sarnold, i can try to change font, do you know what unicode char code i should test my font for?
<henninb> i can try to see if i can find something in the lf repo.
<pragmaticenigma> font's are complicated... it's not just the font that has to have the glyph, but the application/OS needs to know how to request that glyph too
<henninb> thanks for the tip. Font management can be a pain.
<sarnold> yes
<veebox> im using gedit, what highlight mode would you recommend for .conf files? its hard to read no highlighting
<sarnold> for while file? there's different formats for different programs
<veebox> well just ingeneral if NON commented lines were highlighted would be grand
<veebox> i would like lines without # to be colored
<veebox> or inverse
<veebox> i picked 'awk' and its ok
<veebox> its blue and black not ideal though
<veebox> ooh yaml is blue and pink it works nice
<imbezol> i'm a bit lost in the layers of network configuration on a server install
<imbezol> i cannot for the life of me get resolv.conf to update
<imbezol> i made a type in my domain name during install. i have corrected the domain name in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/50-curtin-networking.cfg
<imbezol> then i did a cloud-init clean, and restarted the cloud-init-local service
<imbezol> it added the new domain spelling, but didn't remove the old one
<imbezol> oh, and a netplan apply
<imbezol> is there a guide to how all this ties together?
<imbezol> figured it out. had to remove resolvconf package
<Bluewolf> Good day all. I've just upgraded my hardware and installed both Windows 10 (first) and Ubuntu 18.04 (Second) on separate hard drives. My boot loader during the ubuntu setup failed and now my machine only boots into Windows 10?
<Bluewolf> My drives are plugged into SATA 4 and 5 on my board to enable Raid. Its also worth mentioning that when I open up the Disks manager with the live ubuntu boot, the boot usb is listed as SDA, windows as SDB and Linux as SDC - I can't get the boot loader to install and I don't know why?
<omega_doom> hello. I have a problem with wi-fi hotspot in ubuntu 18.04. Sometime it works, sometimes not. It is the known problem?
<omega_doom> After reboot wi-fi hotspot usually works but it doesn't if i disconnet/connect.
<Bluewolf> I've tried "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" and this is the error I get, "grub-install: error: failed to get a canonical path of '/cow'. "
<amin_> hi
<Bluewolf> I can't get the ubuntu boot loader to install on my windows 10 drive as it keeps failing, is there any other method to achieve this?
<greyman> hi all
<z0maland1911> Hi!
<z0maland1911> Is there another way to retrieve user's sudo permissions apart from sudo -lU or parsing sudoers file?
<z0maland1911> I'm working on a remote server where my account also has sudo permissions doesn't have enough to run sudo -l on other users and sudoers has a lot of include and includedir
<z0maland1911> I'm working on a remote server where my account has sudo permissions but doesn't have enough to run sudo -l on other users and sudoers has a lot of include and includedir (and I don't want to go down that path)
<z0maland1911> The purpose is to check who can do what on the system so necessary changes can be made
<sanekmin> Hi. Pls HELP. How i can disable apt service? If i dont want update and start again when i need apt
<sixwheeledbeast> you would generally pin or hold a single package
<ecbrown> i'm playing with ZFS on root volume in 19.10.  anyone know if it
<ecbrown> 's possible to mirror the root volume so that it's bootable?
<ecbrown> "root pool" pardon these are new terms
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<blip99> hi all, I'm trying to set this command permanently so it doesn't go away on boot, but I can't find the right way to do it for my distro.  Documentation is for older ubuntus
<blip99> echo 2 | sudo tee /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<blip99> there is no /etc/modprobe.d/hid_apple.conf or /etc/sysfs.conf on latest ubuntu
<RougeR> hello
<tomreyn> blip99: this is for centos 7 but should also work on systemd based ubuntu: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27511139/how-to-make-sysfs-changes-persistent-in-centos-7-systemd
<tomreyn> (use the instructions from the "With systemd:" section which end before "With udev rules:")
<lotuspsychje> blip99: maybe if you explain wich device you are trying to make work, volunteers could also think along with you better
<lotuspsychje> (or end goal)
<tomreyn> based on the sysfs path this is about apple usb keyboard function keys
<blip99> thanks tomreyn and lotuspsychje.  I'm basically looking to swap Fn and Ctrl keys on apple wireless keyboard, according to potentially outdated docs - this can only be done with a kernel patch
<blip99> Thus I'm trying to use dkms to install it https://github.com/free5lot/hid-apple-patched#installation-via-dkms-recommended
<blip99> but sudo dkms add . fails
<blip99> wait, my bad. it doesn't :)
<blip99> give me afew mins, i'll report back if i get stuck again
<Haxxa> Hey can I install 20.04 daily andupgrade to 20.04 full later?
<Haxxa> i.e. I want to try 20.04 lts on my laptop and migrate later to ull release
<Haxxa> *full
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: #ubuntu+1 please
<leftyfb> Haxxa: the short answer is yes. But 20.04 is only meant to be used for testing and reporting bugs a the moment till it's released
<CrazyH> Xubuntu 9.10 / XFCE-4. The screen times out and turns black after a few minutes of inactivity. No matter what I set the power / screen saver settings to it keeps happening. How do I stop it?
<tomreyn> 9.10?
<CrazyH> yes
<tomreyn> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see https://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<CrazyH> Xubuntu 9.10
<tomreyn> yes, you're 9 years late to get support with this release
<CrazyH> Wait... hold on... I think I meant 19.10
<CrazyH> let me check
<pragmaticenigma> CrazyH: lsb_release -a
<CrazyH> pragmaticenigma, Description:	Ubuntu 19.10
<CrazyH> ok, so it's Xubuntu 19.10 / XCFE-4
<CrazyH> can't get the screen to stop timing out and turning black ( it's not my monitor, it's the computer )
<CrazyH> I tried killing: xfce4-power-manager   didn't help
<tomreyn> xubuntu uses a different screen locking mechanism than standard (gnome-shell / mutter) ubuntu, and at least personally i'm not familiar with how xubuntu 19.10 does it. did you ask in the flavor specific channel #xubuntu , yet?
<CrazyH> maybe this?   /usr/lib/upower/upowerd
<CrazyH> oh, I didn't know there was a #xubuntu channel. Thanks. I'll go ask there
<ireland> i can't seem to upload a rev.com facebook .srt file from my ubuntu laptop. it's telling me wrong format
<ireland> i've downloaded the correct fb srt file and checked it for formatting issues.
<ireland> I don't have the same problem with windows
<ireland> why is there noone in the #ubuntu channel ? where is everyone ?
<pragmaticenigma> ireland: there are many people here, but it would appear that someone that might understand your problem isn't available right now. I'm not entirely sure what all you wrote means
<DynV> Could you suggest a text editor with syntax highlighting for a multitude of languages and that is somewhat small? notepadqq is > 150 Mb.
<kk4ewt> vim
<DynV> 3rd requirement: GUI editor.
<DynV> (not through terminal)
<bindi> gedit
<DynV> I don't see the option to select the language in gedit.
<pragmaticenigma> DynV: It is auto detected by the file extension
<DynV> Do you know of one I could select the language?
<pragmaticenigma> DynV: This is a support channel, unless you are having an issue with Ubuntu. Please ask for software recommendations in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rapidwave> I'm using LxQt Desktop. I accidentally changed the theme for panel to black and cannot find how to change it to a blue or something.
<caryl> ‏keyboard not respond when telinit 3 or 1 ....after switching from level 5
<caryl> ‏got to add level 3 on grub to move on
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: What version of Ubuntu are you running... SystemD does not have runlevels
<caryl> ‏bionic
<pragmaticenigma> what are you trying to do with runlevels caryl?
<caryl> ‏got to run some script where some how it has to be run under pure linux
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: There is no such thing as "pure linux" ... what ever the script is, it sounds like it is outdated and should not be used
<caryl> ‏i duno i had to run it in save mode where nothing loaded , and its runs fine
<pragmaticenigma> what is this script?
<caryl> ‏it was a checkra1n jailbreak
<caryl> ‏i think the keyboard had to do with an useb conflic , hope someone notice this bug
<caryl> ‏keyboard issue* usb bug*
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: That's up to the developer of that script. That is not an ubuntu support issue or bug
<caryl> ‏pragmaticenigma scroll up again and read again whats my question was
<caryl> ‏"no keyboard inputs in a console"
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: And that was based on some attempt you made to change runlevels... which I told you are no longer a thing in the latest Ubuntu releases
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: What you were looking for is "Single User Mode" or "Rescue Mode" which only run essential system services. And those work with the keyboard just fine
<caryl> ‏yea i remeber i worked fine with previous ubuntus
<caryl> ‏it worked*
<Fuseteam> hey guys, if i would like to build up my own desktop enviroment on of ubuntu what image would be most suited for it?
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: Search of the web found plenty of tutorials for Ubuntu 18.04 and that script. most of them suggest using rescue mode and give instructions on how to do it. I suggest you find a new tutorial
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: Ubuntu Server is probably best suited for that. It does not install any GUI by default
<Fuseteam> ohw cool but doesn't that ship with packages for server?
<caryl> ‏funny i couldn't see anybody sugest running it under rescue mode last night
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: No, it is a barebones Ubuntu instance ... that is suited for any purpose
<pragmaticenigma> The only "server" bit of it is that it install netplan.io instead of network manager
<Fuseteam> ohw cool did not know that's the only difference
<Fuseteam> *did not know that that's
<Fuseteam> thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: there are others, but I will leave that research up to you
<Fuseteam> ah hmm ok any links i can refer?
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: Effectively all Ubuntu flavors have the same core components. The "flavor" just indicates the experience you will have. Ubuntu => Gnome Shell, Kubuntu => KDE, Server => terminal
<caryl> ‏i just downgrade usbmuxd , and it switch to level 3 with no keyboard issues
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: This is no longer an Ubuntu support topic, please feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Fuseteam> pragmatic: yeah i'm more trying to learn more about which components are the "core"
<Fuseteam> i know at least apt is an core component
<caryl> ‏pragmaticenigma how come its not an ubuntu issue while its happening under ubuntu
<organixpear> what's the secret to getting w3m to display images in the console? i have w3m-img installed and mplayer -vo fbdev2 works fine
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: because what you are trying to do is run an application that is not provided by Ubuntu or distributed through official Ubuntu channels. Continue this discussion in reference to that script and how you got it to run is off topic. I told you to use Single User/Rescue mode, that's where the support ends.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Fuseteam
<ubottu> Fuseteam: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Fuseteam> eh?
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: Beyond that, I know that in rescue mode/single user mode the keyboard works just fine.
<caryl> ‏pragmaticenigma i am keep saying the keyboard not responding under it self console , regardless i am running a script or no
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: and i told you that there are no runlevels... what ever you are doing isn't supported
<pragmaticenigma> caryl: runlevels/init levels are no longer a thing in the latest ubuntu releases.
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: this is the ubuntu support channel here, you can discuss more about creating your own distro in a better channel
<Fuseteam> i'm not exactly talking about creating my own distro perse tho
<lotuspsychje> Fuseteam: talking, discussing, chatting there are better channels for then here aswell
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: Please come join us in #ubuntu-discuss
<caryl> ‏i just downgraded usbmuxd and keyboard is back to normal what the hell is wrong with this guy
<Fuseteam> at least i think i am......guess i'll move to #ubuntu-discuss
<pragmaticenigma> !coc | caryl: Please mind your tone, there is no reason to make personal attacks against anyone.
<ubottu> caryl: Please mind your tone, there is no reason to make personal attacks against anyone.: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<MrManT> Hello, I'm just new person into Linux and tried to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10, but on different HDD. Ubuntu upon install did not detect my Windows 10, so I choose to set manual partitions. I Created EFI, SWAP, ROOT and HOME partitions. Ubuntu installed fine, but I don't see any GRUB options on pc load as I'm instantly loaded into Ubuntu.
<MrManT> Anyone could give me a hand with that me with that?
<MrManT> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9g2w6fYrsF/
<MrManT> This is Boot Info Script result.
<MrManT> I tried editing '/boot/grub/custom.cfg', by adding Windows option there but nothing changed
<jeremy31> MrManT: You should be able to use BIOS boot menu to boot into windows
<MrManT> I would love to be the case, but it's not :/
<MrManT> Worst part is I have no idea what I'm doing.
<pragmaticenigma> MrManT: Have you verified that your windows disk is still intact and available?
<MrManT> How can I do that? Please see my pasted URL with Boot Info Script result.
<MrManT> I can see that disk there
<MrManT> Upon install, I choice newly created EFI for Linux, so I guess my Windows is safe, but not visible.
<jeremy31> MrManT: it looks like Windows uses BIOS/Legacy boot and Ubuntu uses UEFI
<MrManT> jerem31, could you translate that to human words?
<jeremy31> not sure if refifind or whatever it is called will work
<MrManT> Can I have dual load?
<jeremy31> MrManT: check BIOS to see if UEFI and Legacy/CSM are both enabled
<MrManT> Hmm, what can I do to make it work? I'm fine google myself, just need to know what to google
<MrManT> All, right - will do
<MrManT> Coming back soon to let you know
<MrMant> jeremy31, In BIOS I changed 'Boot -> Boot List Option' from UEFI to Legacy and now Windows is loaded by default. I restarted PC again and pressed 'F12' which open Boot Options instea of BIOS and I can see that I can choose between Legacy and UEFI (though, I see two Ubuntu options there, one with lowercase). This is not too comfy, but something I
<MrMant> can live with. However, maybe it's not too hard to make a regular GRUB select option with timeout?
<p0a> Hello how can I find my latex files on ubuntu?
<p0a> I've installed texlive-full
<p0a> I'm trying to locate the definition of \caption
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: The other option is to install Ubuntu in legacy mode (don't follow the instructions for UEFI)
<MrMant> p0a, Uuuu, latex... Someone about to get kinky tonight
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, is that recommended or I better stay that way as I am now?
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: please remain on topic here
<MrMant> Will do.
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: For your situation and desire to not have to use the BIOS to select OSes
<p0a> MrMant: the joke nobody asked for
<MrMant> p0a, best jokes are not asked ones, but my apologies if that hurt you - no harsh feelings.
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, I understand. But is installing ubuntu as Legacy
<MrMant> <..> Ooops, early enter <...>
<MrMant> .. is more complicated?
<MrMant> Maybe UEFI is by default recommended by Ubuntu etc.
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: Legacy install is much simpliar
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, thanks for info! Going to google about it :)
<MrMant> In order to install as Legacy, the main difference is I have to create /boot partition instead of /efi and root with home has to be Logical instead of Primary?
<Betal> is the default-jre package free for comercial usage?
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: There is no need to create a /boot partition
<jeremy31> MrMant: If the disk is GPT partitioned a small bios_grub partition is needed when using legacy boot
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, ok so device for a boot loader I will pick Windows disk, but how to install Ubuntu in Legacy, is this Primary vs Logical is the main thing here or I have to create USB with Rufus differently?
<jeremy31> MrMant: if grub is installed to the Windows drive, then the bios_grub isn't needed
<MrMant> jeremy31, windows disk I think is partitioned as Windows by default do that - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9g2w6fYrsF/ - sda1 is my Legacy boot device?
<MrMant> jeremy31, how can I find out that?
<MrMant> I just don't understand at which installation stage I have tell Ubuntu: 'Install in Legacy, not in UEFI!'.
<MrMant> As there are no such options in installation :/
<jeremy31> MrMant: if you have Legacy only enabled in BIOS, ubuntu will be forced to install in legacy mode
<MrMant> Hmm, understood. Going to try that now! Thanks!
<jeremy31> MrMant: grub should be installed to the Windows drive not a partition
<Haxxa> How do I upgrade from ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 to Ubuntu 19.10 (full)?
<pragmaticenigma> Haxxa: you're better just installing fresh
<pragmaticenigma> Haxxa: Also, that hardware is really really old, it might not handle the latest version of Ubuntu very well
<Haxxa> pragmaticenigma There is no working USB and I can't get network boot to work
<Haxxa> It meets the minimum specs
<Haxxa> Its been a daily driver for Cousin for last 11 years. I thought it should be upgraded as some software no longer works
<pragmaticenigma> minimum specs doesn't mean it will work well... the short of it is... it will take a lot longer to go through the process of upgrading 22 versions of Ubuntu (6 if your running LTS) and hoping you won't run into any difficulties along the way
<pragmaticenigma> than it would to install from a fresh image. How you get that image to that machine is up to you
<Haxxa> pragmaticenigma The only way I see is removing the 40gb hdd and installing into another pc then doing the installation
<pragmaticenigma> Haxxa: That very well can work
<Haxxa> Its the main pc used for photo editing, office work and calendar entries at the none for profit, I need to make sure it works
<Haxxa> *non
<MrMant> I found online that there is open source AMD drivers and AMD itself. Which one should I use for better performance?
<MrMant> I checked AMD page, drivers for my card were updated in 2015 :/
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> I see this is a pretty old bug, filed a number of times, but I still don't see that it has been resolved.
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: there is no performance difference between the two drivers. the "pro" drivers turn on other features of the GPU not normally used for graphics processing
<johnfg> No system tray detected on this system.
<johnfg> Unable to start, exiting
<johnfg> this has to do with hplip.  Does anyone want to see the bug numbers for it?
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: Are you experiencing an issue or just asking about random things you have found in a log file?
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, it works with switchables cards too I guess? Moreover, do I need to install Intel GPU drivers?
<johnfg> I am experiencing the issue of there only being a dot under activities button, and it gives the error I pasted.
<johnfg> when I select it.
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: You don't "have" to install anything. Ubuntu will use the best drivers that are made available for your hardware
<MrMant> pragm
<johnfg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/1714659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714659 in hplip (Ubuntu) "HPLIP is not compatible with modern GNOME (No system tray detected on this system. Unable to start, exiting.)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, even if unchecked 'Install third party drivers apps etc'?
<johnfg> And that bug is duplicated a few times, and still no solution (that I could see).
<Nyle> Hello  when is another ubuntu
<Nyle> after 18
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: What I said was... you don't have to install the drivers... Ubuntu will detect the hardware and install what is made available. That means, what is included in the Ubuntu repositories will get installed. If you check the button, that will allow the installer to use 3rd party closed source drivers for the hardware it has detected.
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: In your case, AMD has completely opensourced their graphics drivers, which are made available by default in the installer for Ubuntu. Unless you have a specific use case to install any additional drivers (which if you did, you would already know you need to) there is no reason to concerns yourself with any additional graphics drivers at this time
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: We are volunteers here, we do not know the exact release schedule of future Ubuntu releases. However, LTS releases are typically released every 2 years in april. Regular release are released about every 6 months in April and October.
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, but I was trying to be a smart ass and unchecked that checkbox. So now I guess I'm left with nothing. Maybe there are some tools or commands I can use to do that action 'detect and install'?
<IsntFunny> What's the goto way to set a dns server in ubuntu 19.10 without gui?
<IsntFunny> resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<pragmaticenigma> IsntFunny: as in #ubuntu-server
<IsntFunny> nmcli says it's unmanged
<pragmaticenigma> *ask in
<IsntFunny> alright
<pragmaticenigma> MrMant: You can install the drivers after the fact in the application "Software & Updates" when the install has completed
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: did you install and are using hplip from the Ubuntu repositories or did you download from HP's website?
<MrMant> pragmaticenigma, I checked in that software 'Additional drivers' section and it's empty. I guess I will need to do some research, because I don't see any AMD applications installed which could help me switch cards.
<Noboru55> hello everybody
<Noboru55> i am running lubuntu 18.04 and when i plug my iphone i get two folders of same name, two for pictres and two for documents....
<Noboru55> someone knows how can i solve it?
<Noboru55> it only happens to iphone, usb stick and usb external hd or other devices it shows only one device mounted... so.... do not know what to do.
<sixwheeledbeast> device likely has two partitions that linux can see so mounts them both
<pragmaticenigma> Noboru55: are you able to retrieve and manage your files from the phone?
<Noboru55> pragmaticenigma yes
<pragmaticenigma> Noboru55: then I would just live with it, the fix is probably not worth the trouble for something like that
<Noboru55> yes i know
<Noboru55> ok. i will let it
<pragmaticenigma> Noboru55: And it is most likely something on the iPhone, not Ubuntu/Lubuntu... in an attempt to make the device compatible for Windows and MacOS
<Noboru55> but it does not happen to xubuntu
<Noboru55> i had xubuntu 18.04 installed, and there it works nice
<Noboru55> thank you anyway
<johnfg> I did the latest from HP's website, which downloaded some programs from ubuntu to make things mostly work.
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: use the one for Ubuntu's repository. "sudo apt install hplip-gui"  the one from HPs website is known to have incompatibilities with many different distros
<sixwheeledbeast> Some MTP thing on lubuntu maybe?
<pragmaticenigma> sixwheeledbeast: the part that controls the detecting and mounting of devices is the same in all Ubuntu flavors.
<sixwheeledbeast> I was thinking it maybe duplicated by the DE but i have no idea.
<puff`> Good evening. I'm trying out stock 18.04 LTS for a change, been running xubuntu for a lonnnnnnnng time.  So far the most annoying thing is how it does alt-tab, I'd prefer to just have alt-tab cycle through all of the windows, not require me to use arrow keys to select between window of a type.  Is there a way to customize this behavior?
<pragmaticenigma> puff`: might be something you can control by installing gnome tweaks
<pragmaticenigma> puff`: This article may also prove useful: https://people.gnome.org/~federico/blog/alt-tab.html
<johnfg> pragmaticenigma: I'll go back to that and try it again.  It had been installed automatically, when ubuntu-19.10 was installed, but there were problems.
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: use that again, and the volunteers will be more readily able to help overcome the issues with that installation. Support for HPs direct download is not available here
<puff`> pragmaticenigma: Thanks
<veebox> hi guys i have a command that works fine on its own using 18.04, but i cant get the cron job working.  this is what ive done so far:
<veebox> sudo systemctl enable cron
<veebox> crontab -e
<veebox> * * * * * touch /home/veebox/Desktop/$( date '+%m.%d.%Y_%H:%M:%S' )
<veebox> could someone offer advice how to get this going?
<zutat> veebox: did you start cron after enabling it on startup?
<veebox> haha thank you let me try that
<sixwheeledbeast> why have cron touch a file? have you checked the logs? var/log/cron? Wrap the touch up in a bash script and point cron to that?
<veebox> i originally had it inside a test.sh, but that wasnt working so put the command direct in the crontab -e
<veebox> i just tried 'sudo service cron start' but its still not working
<veebox> only weird thing i noticed, is that after doing crontab -e and it seems to save it to /tmp ??
<veebox> i see a msg about it in my syslog now, maybe i should try the test.sh instead
<veebox> oh var log cron ill check thanks
<veebox> yay its working! my touch command was cut off prolly because of the quote, now im using the test.sh and its good
<veebox> thanks zutat!
<veebox> i didnt have the service running hehe
<zutat> :p
<Sefid_par> Hello everybody. I have lost my proper display after new update of 18.04; I have AMD graphics card and just booted by 'nomodeset'. How should I solve this problem?
<Captain_Proton> what is a good remote desktop server for gnome shell? I have tried x11vnc & tiger vnc but they may display the desktop but do not allow you interact. May guess it has to do wayland?
<tomreyn> are you using gnome on wayland?
<Captain_Proton> Sorry be out of the Ubuntu game I thought that what they were using now.
<dps> realvnc is pretty good, in my experience
<dps> its what comes by default with the raspberry pi's
<tomreyn> default is still xorg
<Captain_Proton> or partly any way  Ubuntu 20.04
<tomreyn> you're running 20.04?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Captain_Proton> blooding edge baby lol
<Captain_Proton> ooh ok
<notguest96> Hi, when I try to install a PPA I always get this message `E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/braewoods/ungoogled-chromium/ubuntu focal Release' does not have a Release file.
<notguest96> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<notguest96> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.`
<notguest96> y
<notguest96> What does it mean?
<oerheks> check the website? it might have no candidate for focal yet.
<notguest96> Oh I see
<oerheks> and seeing that ppa, it is way behind the chromium version
<pragmaticenigma> notguest96: Ubuntu 20.04 is not released yet, is still being tested and developed. If you're trying it out, that's great, you can use the #ubuntu+1 for troubleshooting and other support. Otherwise, it's probably better to run Ubuntu 18.04 LTS or Ubuntu 19.10 at this time
<notguest96> Ok thank you pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> notguest96: Also, chromium is available in the main Ubuntu repositories. There shouldn't be a need to use a PPA
<oerheks> that project thinks chromium-browser is full of cruft, like chrome..
<notguest96> I just thought it was normal chromium
<pragmaticenigma> If a snap is "refreshed" and is operating a service, shouldn't that service restart automatically, like it would on boot?
#ubuntu 2020-03-01
<oerheks> good question, i would think so, yes.
<pragmaticenigma> hmm, nextcloud snap isn't coming back up
<ChoromPotro> hi
<notguest96> What is a good encoder that suppor ASS
<notguest96> AAC encoder*
<pragmaticenigma> notguest96: For software recommendations, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<notguest96> ok
<pennTeller> Hi guys, is there a way to run a program "in isolation" but only on demand? Like selectively prevent access to the real OS for x program.
<pragmaticenigma> pennTeller: That's what most people use VMs for, or use operating systems with those features built in
<pragmaticenigma> pennTeller: natively, no there is no way to sandbox an application with ubuntu provided as is
<oerheks> there is firejail, https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-install-and-use-firejail-on-linux/
<cousteau> Hi!  I just plugged a Nintendo Switch controller to my laptop, and it recognizes it and shows it as a joystick with 4 axes (it has 2 analog joysticks) and 18 buttons (it has 18 buttons).  BUT, none of the axes or buttons work.  They're all at zero (or the minimum value).  Why could this be?  Do I need a special driver, or this should be somewhat standard?
<cousteau> I'd expect this to either fully work or not be recognized at all, not this weird midpoint
<cousteau> (I'm connected via USB because my life is already complicated enough to deal with bluetooth nonsense)
<cousteau> OK so it turns out that the USB cable is pretty much useless; it needs to go via bluetooth
<cousteau> well it's useful for charging it
<pragmaticenigma> cousteau: it's less an issue with Ubuntu recognizing it as it is how Nintendo built the device
<cousteau> yeah I noticed...
<cousteau> I wonder if the controller is sending commands through USB at all
<pragmaticenigma> while this is getting offtopic... but does the controller work in a wired mode with the switch?
<cousteau> now all I want to know is if the fact that Bluetooth Devices shows a NES controller as an icon is related with the fact that it's from Nintendo or just because that was the most iconic icon they could think of
<cousteau> pragmaticenigma, I don't think I'll ever know.  How can I know it's working in a wired mode, and not just transmitting bluetooth info while connected for charging?
<pragmaticenigma> if you paired it bluetooth with Ubuntu, I imagine that's the way it is working, but not something I'm very familiar with. I would need to look up documentation with Nintendo
<cousteau_> ...and now the whole system froze
<cousteau_> well, I can still see the mouse pointer and change to tty1, but everything below the mouse went black
<cousteau_> guess I'll have to reboot.  Bye!
<cplx> Hi guys, trying to set a static IP with netplan. I run sudo netplan apply after the configurator. getting error: /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml:10:13: Error in network definition: expected mapping (check indentation) addresses:[8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4]
<peq> cplx: Paste the contents of netcfg.yaml at https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> !netplan | cplx indentation must be exact
<ubottu> cplx indentation must be exact: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<oerheks> adresses:[space][8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4]
<robertparkerx> I'm wanting to build a NAS and use ubuntu + samba. I also want to later on host websites from the same box. Would I use 18.04 server version?
 * roczj 
<arunkumar413> Hi Folks
<DarkByD3sign> Morning
<arunkumar413> I just bought a laptop with Ryzen 5 processor and integrated v8 vega graphics
<arunkumar413> Does Ubuntu has good drivers for this configuration
<arunkumar413> ?
<DarkByD3sign> Not sure personally, although I'm fairly certain somebody will be able to advise.
<DarkByD3sign> I'm sure it should be fine.
<peq> robertparkerx: Yes, 18.04 is a LTS version so it will get security patches longer than non-LTS.  Server version means it doesn't come with any of the desktop packages, so as long as you're not wanting to use it as a desktop you're on the right track
<Captain_Proton> are you planning to play heavy games on it ? AMD has drivers for Linux in the passed they were not heavy optimized for xorg. but they worked ok
<Captain_Proton> past*
 * roczj 
<dimspace> robertparkerx: avoid 20.04 for now. I did a server setup a few weeks back, first run with 20 i had all sorts of problems because python 2 has been deprecated and half of what i wanted to use used python 2 still
<dimspace> i wasted about a day before i decided 18 was a much better idea :D
<Captain_Proton> I have i am really gnome shell right now. Fast non of weirdness of the old version when they switch form unity. I have allows been a KDE guy but I thing this is a new standard.
<Captain_Proton> WOW guess I am more tried then I thought
<Captain_Proton> me no type :D
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZeQ01J5i/image.png
<celphi> Anyone seen this error before?
<dps> 20.04 is nice!
<dps> I just wish i knew more on how to actually help
<dps> Ive found a few things. Do I just use my laucnhpad in some way?
<Bashing-om> !20.04 | dps
<ubottu> dps: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<DarkByD3sign> Any of you guys and girls aware of any decent guides for setting up a torrentbox using an Odroid N2 with Ubuntu 18.04 Minimal?
<arunkumar413> Captain_Proton No heavy games
<arunkumar413> Just want to have the correct drivers so that the battery isn't drained
<Captain_Proton> i would go with the open source one, it was built more for 2d and it does not on all the heavy gpu options
<Captain_Proton> turn on*
<takov751> greetings all
<DarkByD3sign> Morning takov751
<takov751> morning :D
<takov751> i have done something.. I am here to find some guidance :D
<Prof_Gill> the best greeting
<DarkByD3sign> What have you done?
<takov751> I was on kubuntu 20.04 development branch,but it was unbearable unstable for some reason so to find out that if it was more of a hardware problem i installed ubuntu-desktop meta package,but at this moment for some reason i can change the appearance in tweaks. However there is no appearance menu in the system settings. I think i failed to install a crucial package . It seems that i forget something.
<takov751> So this problem manifest everything yaru-dark expect the popout window and gnome panel calendar and menu
<takov751> which is a bit inconsistent
<takov751> Apart from this everything stable. This development branch feeels more like a beta or release date fresh install.
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | takov751
<ubottu> takov751: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<takov751> I see thank you for the guidance thats all i needed
<takov751> I allways feel guilty when i connect to this irc channel and i start whinging
<DarkByD3sign> I don't think it's just channel takov751 I think that's most of IRC :-{
<DarkByD3sign> :-P :-P
<takov751> You might be right :D DarkByD3sign
<arunkumar413> Wanna try Ubuntu on my new laptop but the usb boot isn't enabled. Does disabling the secure boot make the warranty void?
<elias_a> arunkumar413: Read the documentation that came with the laptop.
<elias_a> arunkumar413: No one can know unless reads the terms of warranty. As the terms are different in different parts of the world and this is a global channel... :)
<uebera||> Hi. Is there a Debian/Ubuntu guideline or best practice where to put an *architecture-independent* script (originally called from a systemd service)? I see that, e.g., clevis-luks-askpass (which is built as an architecture-dependent package although it isn't AFAIK) puts its script into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/clevis-luks-askpass, but this looks wrong to me for a "clevis-zfs-askpass_all.deb" 'variant' (the package is named differently, but you
<uebera||> get the picture). Any advice?
<uebera||> Is a script considered a 'data file' (which would put it somewhere below /usr/share/pkg/scripts/)?
<runokiab> Hello, I used pvmove to move by current root and swap partition to a new physical drive (SSD). Booting was done via MBR on the old disk. It works fine now, but I suspect it won't boot if I reboot or can I use the MBR on the old disk to boot on the new disk?
<lotuspsychje> runokiab: is it possible to pastebin your current layout, volunteers might have a better idea of it and be able to advice
<runokiab> Here is the pastebin with more information: https://pastebin.com/UpS81bay Please tell me if I missed some relevant information
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<runokiab> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi runokiab
<NeoFrontier> Hello after upgrading to 18.04, my webserver and sql broke. So I purged it all and did a fresh install of apache2 and mysql and php. However, for some reaon php refuses to work.
<NeoFrontier> The webserver is running. And MySQl is working.
<NeoFrontier> For some reason, even though libapache2-mod-php php php-mysql is all installed. There is no php module config files found in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<NeoFrontier> This persists even when I execute: sudo apt-get purge php libapache2-mod-php php-mysql
<NeoFrontier> and then sudo apt-get install php libapache2-mod-php php-mysql
<NeoFrontier> The config files remains missing from /etc/apache2/mods-available and a2enmod php clearly will then not work.
<NeoFrontier> I have even tried: sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install php libapache2-mod-php php-mysql
<NeoFrontier> And all goes well without errors, yet php does not work.
<NeoFrontier> HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE ??
<Schnabeltierchen> Is there a subchannel about networking with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Schnabeltierchen: no, issues about ubuntu related, fit here
<lotuspsychje> Schnabeltierchen: unless its completly networking related, suits more into ##networking then
<Schnabeltierchen> lotuspsychje:  okay long story short, i got myself a ubuntu-vps. i want to connect it with vpnc to my home network, but i know vpnc likes to mess up the default-gateway and stuff, so i´m afraid to lock me out of me vps and seeking advice....
 * roczj 
<pabed> hi guys , I added one network adapter to vm and I use ubuntu server 18.04 , I add  it in netplan yml file but it doesn't work
<pabed> ens 192 it didn't take ip https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xSgFPsZ9KX/
<NeoFrontier> For those interested. I had to manually create php.load and php.conf with the correct info in them to get php to work.
<NeoFrontier> jeez.
<NeoFrontier> :|
<NeoFrontier> ( the missing files in /etc/apache2/mods-available )
<NeoFrontier> The missing files which would not get in there even by hammering. only editing.
<NeoFrontier> and touching.
<SupaYoshi> test
<lotuspsychje> SupaYoshi: we see you
<SupaYoshi> lotuspsychje: over.
<a90c> if my webroot is /var/www/html/web1/public_html, which directory should nginx user read to not get 403 error?
<a90c> if all of them is root:root, nginx user can still read it?
<Bluewolf> Good day. I've just done a new install of ubuntu 18.04 and after logging in with a brief glimpse of the desktop, I get taken back to the log in screen. I'm am taking a guess its graphic related, but I'm not sure how to fix it?
<Bluewolf> Reason why I'm taking a guess at it being graphics, is because I've just done a dual boot and before that I did a single boot and it had the same issue.
<pragmaticenigma> a90c: The directory and files within should be owned by the same user and group that nginx is running as. Nginx does not run as root.
<pragmaticenigma> a90c: For further assistance, please visit #ubuntu-server
<niee> hi folks, anyone to help me please? i try to login from my local network ssh login allowed and i connected. i try from inside my router, and not connected. any ideas? i use ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> niee: What do you mean by you try from within your router?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Bluewolf you could try this
<ubottu> Bluewolf you could try this: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje: I mean is there any other way to by pass the log in screen?
<Bluewolf> Get into the system and install the drivers
<Bluewolf> Sorry, reading the link now
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: that's how you do it, been the process for a very long time. nomodeset forces delay of loading drivers so you have a chance to get into the system to troubleshoot and install the correct drivers.
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Just caught up xD. I solved the failure problem, I completely formatted the drives.
<niee> pragmaticenigma, i connect to my router and i have a my server. i turn off my wifi and i dont connect
<niee> only local i have connect
<niee> outside my router i have problem
<pragmaticenigma> niee: I'm sorry, but I don't understand anything you just said.
<niee> pragmaticenigma, ok. no problem
<pragmaticenigma> niee: You need to be more detailed, explain your process. Your explanation is missing a lot of the steps you are taking in trying to make these connections. How the computers are connected to one another, a rough location of where you are when you are testing
<niee> pragmaticenigma, Can ssh locally, but cannot ssh from wan, even though portforwarding is enabled
<tomreyn> in case english is not your primary language, there are also language specific channels for ubuntu, usually called #ubuntu-XY where XY is a 2 letter country (or language) code.
<tomreyn> hmm this sounds more like a ##networking / routing / router configuration issue.
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: I'm not sure of what I am doing here, the instructions appear to differ from my situation.
<niee> copy and paste sshd and ssh config file from another ubuntu server where no problem.
<pragmaticenigma> niee: It is possible your Internet provider is blocking connections on Port 22. You might have to setup your router to use a different port externally and map it to port 22 internally. (Many ISPs block port 22 because running any servers on their connection is against your terms of service agreement.)
<niee> pragmaticenigma, i used another port. not 22. but if you change to forwarding to another server in my network no problem. only for this new install ubuntu server.
<pragmaticenigma> niee: Is your router forwarding WAN side port X to LAN side port 22?
<pragmaticenigma> niee: Are you given the option to map ports? Or do you just open a port on the router and tell it which IP address to forward to?
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: I'm sorry, graphics drivers are not something I'm very familiar with. I also don't understand why you think the directions don't apply to your situation. For the volunteers here to help you, you have to be very descriptive about what you are doing and the setup you have. Assume that no one here has interacted with you before this moment and we are starting from scratch.
<niee> pragmaticenigma, yes. no problem to another server in my local network. only for this computer. just open port. if you forwardin to 192.168.11.11 or 192.168.11.22 no problem in port 22 or xxx or another. only to this server 192.168.11.166.
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Yes sorry, my multitasking is crossing wires xD
<Bluewolf> lotuspsychje:pragmaticenigma: Confirm this is correct "quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff"
<Bluewolf> ?
<Bluewolf> As explained in the link.
<niee> pragmaticenigma, what config matter to be able to connect except ssh_and sshd config in /etc/ssh/
<pragmaticenigma> niee: that really doesn't answer the question I had, but I think we're at a point where this really isn't an ubuntu problem, but something in your router setup not being correct. Which isn't something that is supported here. As mentioned before, you may have better luck in ##networking ... The only ubuntu thing I can suggest at this point is to update your SSH configuration to add an additional port, matching the port number you
<pragmaticenigma> have enabled to the WAN.
<Bluewolf> Okay, Its gotten me onto the desktop.
<sixwheeledbeast> niee: from a quick read of backscroll could be a NAT loopback issue with your router, but again it's off topic. Also not using default ports is "security by obscurity" IMO
<niee> pragmaticenigma, yes. may be in my router problem. now i try to delete and add again this port forwarding.
<lotuspsychje> Bluewolf: sudo lshw -C video to see your card, ubuntu-drivers list to see the available drivers for your card
<niee> pragmaticenigma, tnx for help. i delete my record in my router and add again. now work :)
<Haxxa> hey guys recently my XPS got its mb and ssd replaced. I need to reinstall ubuntu on my xps 13, dell produces a custom version of ubuntu for the xps 13, anyone know whats different exsactly apart from dell app and custom plymouth boot logo?
<pragmaticenigma> it will probably work with regular ubuntu... just some components may require finding drivers
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: yesterday you asked info about 20.04, are you testing that?
<Haxxa> lotuspsychje yes but only in a kvm vm so far
<Haxxa> migrating shortly
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: so is your question about 20.04 or not?
<Haxxa> lotuspsychje no its about the dell image, my google foo has been unable to fnd the custom ubuntu image
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: we can only provide support for the official ubuntu iso's, so not sure what dell uses exactly, but you could discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss if you want
<jeremy31> Haxxa: I think Dell has some of their own repos for some custom dkms packages
<wozy> hi, im trying to use wine to install this windows app: https://play.overwolf.com/dotaplus/
<wozy> but i get an error while installing it says "wine wasn't able to do something"
<tomreyn> Haxxa: can you tell the exact model?      journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     should tell
<wozy> it needs to access the internet to download the app files
<wozy> is that the problem?
<Haxxa> jeremy31 yeah according to my reading that is the case, they also add a “restore to factory settings” option in the Grub menu, replace boot screen etc.
<wozy> because i read somewhere wine doesnt allow access to the emulated apps
<wozy> any help?
<Haxxa> tomreyn I'm running Windows at present on this machine, aiming to replace it shortly, but its a 9360 model
<tomreyn> Haxxa: https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/osiso/ub16g
<Haxxa> tomreyn yeah I tried that but the tech replaced the motherboard with a generic mb and its licenced to windows not sure what the org. service tag is as its not in the sticker location
<Haxxa> so bit boned
<tomreyn> Haxxa: talk to dell
<Haxxa> might have to call them or find a service tag of dev machine online
<Haxxa> Is it a bad idea just to install stock ubuntu?
<Haxxa> like any major benefit to dell edition? I assume battery optimisations
<libussa> hey people, I'm interested in a bug fix applied for this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem-osp1 the current version for Eoan (myversion) is 5.0.0-1037.42. The fix is in 5.0.0-1039.44. What I don't get is that Bionic is already updated to 5.0.0-1040.45 . Any way to know when will the new version drop for Eoan?
<styledash> its never a bad idea to install stock ubuntu lol
<Haxxa> styledash but I wonder what dell has done to optimize their distro
<Haxxa> I would like to replicate it with I install stock
<Haxxa> *if
<styledash> the advantage of an xps developer edition is not having to pay a windows license fee... not dells special install of ubuntu
<wozy> guys
<wozy> can i get any help?
<Haxxa> just ask
<wozy> i did
<styledash> i dont use wine or windows apps, sorry
<wozy> kk
<wozy> Haxxa?
<Haxxa> wozy same, best to ask #winehq
<wozy> ok ty
<wozy> no1 is replying there tho
<tomreyn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wozy> tomreyn you use ubuntu and don't know what wine is?
<tomreyn> getting apps on wine to work can involve a lot of fiddling, not a favourite topic here.
<emOne> how do you restore the little ubuntu app menu button on the left side if it has dissapeared?
<p0a> Hello why does ubuntu tell me to restart every time I run software update?
<p0a> Is it just a catch-all to ensure the newer version runs on whatever was updated?
<sixwheeledbeast> systemd often needs a restart after update, also if there's a kernel update.
<p0a> I think it was just some libc stuff
<pragmaticenigma> reboot requests are typically triggered by Kernel updates, SystemD, Microcode (though that doesn't always trigger a reboot for some reason.) Also if any of those have dependencies on a library that is updated.
<lotuspsychje> !details | emOne
<ubottu> emOne: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<emOne> the three by three icon that brings up the app drawer has gone
<styledash> any gnome extensions installed recently?
<p0a> thank you
<tomreyn> p0a: this should tell which packages triggered the need for a reboot: cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<hggdh> p0a: you can also check which packages requested a reboot by looking at the contents of /run/reboot-required.pkgs (also /run/reboot-required will exist)
<emOne> I recently changed my screen resolution styledash
<hggdh> heh
<emOne> nothing installed
<emOne> ubunutu 18.0.4
<tomreyn> :) hggdh
<emOne> it is inside virtual box
<p0a> tomreyn: nice thank you, also to hggdh
<p0a> yeah it was libc6
<lotuspsychje> libussa: do you have the bug ID you are talking about exactly?
<tomreyn> p0a: there's also a package called "needrestart" which can give you a better idea of whether and why a reboot is needed, it hooks into apt(-get).
<libussa> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/linux/+bug/1859407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1859407 in linux-oem-osp1 (Ubuntu Eoan) "peripheral devices on Dell WD19TB cannot be detected after suspend resume" [Undecided,New]
<ioria> emOne,  What  ' gsettings get org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-show-apps-button '  returns ?
<emOne> one sec
<lotuspsychje> libussa: did you test on eoan's current kernel if your issue is fixxed?
<libussa> lotuspsychje, I'm on 5.3.0-40-generic, I don't know what you mean by current but I'm upgraded
<emOne> no such sceme ioria
<lotuspsychje> libussa: ah ok!
<lotuspsychje> libussa: cause that bug ID says it should be fixxed for eoan's kernel
<ioria> emOne,  please try again (the shema is correct for 18.04)
<emOne> ioria: apps-button and true
 * emOne whispers "but there is no app button"
<emOne> it has also strangely linked me to a URL
<emOne> this one - > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEkOT3IngMQ
<styledash> if you changed resolution and are running in vm... are you sure youre seeing the whole screen?
<emOne> styledash: let me check
<ioria> probably that ^
<emOne> I changed to a smaller resolution and it worked
<styledash> incredible...
<emOne> the price for "thinking outside the box" goes to styledash :D
<emOne> literally thinking outside the box
<emOne> :D :D :D Lol
<emOne> nice one ! thanks!!!
<styledash> np
<lotuspsychje> libussa: you can also go talk to the #ubuntu-kernel guys to know the status of the linux-image-oem-osp1 versions
<cariveri> Hi. I just tweaked a gtk3-theme changing window decoration, colors and so on, but the context menues kept the previous gray background making the font unreadable. Any idea how to adjust this? its ubuntu 18.04.
<togo> hello folks, I have a problem with an Ubuntu studio instalation that seems to be getting progressively worse
<togo> I get a 'system program problem detected' dialog, but can't see myself what the complaint is about...
<lotuspsychje> togo: did you press the report button?
<togo> yes i reported it multiple times
<togo> but I can still not see what it sends
<tomreyn> togo: the file sin /var/crash should hint on what crashed recently, and so should      x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<togo> dmesg has lots of read linme I/o error dev mmcblk0
<tomreyn> as well as the system log (use the "journalctl" command)
<togo> red
<tomreyn> mmcblk0 would be MMC storage, so an SD card
<togo> Oh, thats true I have a 'bad' micro sd card plugged in still I am debugging
<togo> I didn#t think about that...
<tomreyn> "journalctl -b -p3" would show errors and worse since the latest reboot. you could pipe its output into grep and pass a filter to it with -v so that you'll only see any errors which are not about the mmc
<tomreyn> e.g.      journalctl -b -p3 | grep -vi mmc
<togo> whats so strange I wanted to boot from the install disk to see if I could recover, and I even disabled booting from the internal ssd where the ubuntu studio is installed, but it ignored the usb boot media and the disabling of the internal ssd, and suddenly still came up on the internal ssd boot
<Eickmeyer[m]> tomreyn: Not necessarily. I have a laptop whose internal SSD is recognized as mmcblk0. Just FYI. :)
<togo> entirely possible, that ssd had first refused to be installed, then a testinstall with windows somehow appeared to fix it...
<lotuspsychje> togo: some details would be nice, so the volunteers can try helping you
<lotuspsychje> togo: aka: ubuntu version, kernel, the logs requested above in a pastebin
<togo> isn't there some self healing feature in the SSD that locks bad sectors away automatically?
<togo> yes just that I started the chat on a different machine because I thought I wasn't even going to be able to boot at all
<togo> at any rate I managed to back up the data, and will try a reboot to see if it was maybe just that inserted bad usd chip
<togo> micro sd
<togo> Indeed, now it booted just fine - thanks guys!
<togo> btw - is there any special tool to analyze and repair misbehaving micro sd cards?
<lotuspsychje> togo: gparted can format them, but make sure you backup data before, do you still have data on it you need?
<togo> lotuspsychje: thank you, that what I was working with - just that it told me for recovery I needed 'gpart', and that was not in the software repository for unknown reasons
<lotuspsychje> togo: do you want to recover data on it?
<kinghat> any of you guys use zulucrypt? going through the README it says which packages but it cant find those exact packages when i try to install them
<Volund> so
<Volund> Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 19.10 as my Desktop OS. My GPU is an nVidia GTX 980Ti and for once I had a pleasant installation - Ubuntu detected the card, installed the nvidia drivers, and it Simply Worked. However I awoke to a nasty surprise today; both my screens had gone blank overnight and kept powering off on and on as if they were Only Sometimes getting signals while the computer idled, but never displayed anything. When I moved my mouse or
<Volund> pressed keyboard buttons, nothing happened. The monitors didn't start receiving a useful signal.
<Volund> I have since upgraded to nvidia-drivers-440 from -430 but haven't tested whether this solved the problem. However, I wonder if anyone else has encountered this issue?
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: Ubuntu support is only available for the official flavors of Ubuntu and the software packages provided in the official Ubuntu software repositories. For applications that you have found elsewhere, you will need to search for their community forums and support options.
<kinghat> ah yes. i forgots.
<pragmaticenigma> Volund: Until it happens again, there isn't a lot that can be done at this time. You can try setting a shorter delay on the power saving options and see if the issue happens again. You might also want to make sure that you don't have conflict power profile options set. Checking areas that you configure your graphics card as well as ubuntu settings for various Power Saving options.
<pragmaticenigma> Volund: You can also search through the logs in syslog or journalctl to see if there is anything loging for errors about power states.
<robertparkerx> I've read how to install samba and setup shares. It doesn't look to difficult. So I just do that then disconnect the monitor and keep it hooked up to the network?
<robertparkerx> Working with other ubuntu server installs that I've purchased they boot up and are usable once powered on. Is that the same principle ?
<cshar_> Yes, you can remove the monitor.  It is not required unless you need direct console access.  Just connect via ssh as needed.
<styledash> that sweet sweet headless life
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am actively at war with my kernel
<ToAruShiroiNeko> every so often the boot partition gets full and I manually ave to clean it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> now I no longer can install the latest kernel
<ToAruShiroiNeko> current working kernel is 4.4.0-154-generic
<ToAruShiroiNeko> latest version is 173 I think
<ToAruShiroiNeko> apt-get upgrade does nothing
<jeremy31> ToAruShiroiNeko: Do you have an encrypted install?  Why the need for a boot partition?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> It was created by the installer eons ago
<jeremy31> ToAruShiroiNeko: and sudo apt autoremove doesn't work because boot is full
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that was the case
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I fixed it by manually removing several kernels
<ToAruShiroiNeko> latest one was broken so I removed it too
<jeremy31> ToAruShiroiNeko: you might have to delete some initrd-img files then do a sudo apt-get install -f
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yes I tried that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am unable to recover after that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what would I normally do to install 4.4.0-173-generic normally?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> upgrade should do it right?
<acebrianjuan> Hi folks, what is the name of the command that displays the ubuntu logo on the terminal?
<jeremy31> ToAruShiroiNeko: something like sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<ducasse> acebrianjuan: do you mean during boot?
<osse> I have a bunch of directories /lib/modules/linux-modules-4.*   which aren't owned by any package. Can I just remove them? They're much smaller than the dirs for linux 5, which I am running
<acebrianjuan> ducasse: hmm, not sure
<acebrianjuan> I mean this: https://itsfoss.com/display-linux-logo-in-ascii/
<ducasse> acebrianjuan: neofetch?
<acebrianjuan> idk
<acebrianjuan> looks like that must be the command
<acebrianjuan> I thought this was a standard command on Ubuntu
<ToAruShiroiNeko> jeremy31 that did the trick
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OMFG I so want to face huggle you right about now
<texla> How to enlarge panel on 18.04.4 cinammon
<Kumool> is it possible that the wrapper script for firefox to break and if so how?
<Kumool> it currently does not work at all
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool: What do you mean by "wrapper script" ?  there are no scripts to launch firefox in Ubuntu
<Kumool> yes there are
<Kumool> /usr/bin/firefox is a wrapper script
<Kumool> /usr/lib/firefox is the directory that actually contains firefox
<Kumool> but I've found what broke the script
<pragmaticenigma> I have no file in /usr/bin/firefox on my system. I assume that you must have placed it there or used some sort of installer
<pragmaticenigma> err
<Kumool> yeah
<Kumool> the ubuntu installer
<pragmaticenigma> sorry... thought firefox was path, not file
<Kumool> whats file `which firefox` ?
<sixwheeledbeast> It's a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<Kumool> yeah
<Kumool> I thought I was going insane there
<Kumool> like only my system has this weird wrapper made by canonical? http://tpaste.us/5Ee0
<sixwheeledbeast> Its a launcher script with "set -e"
<leftyfb> Kumool: what is your issue?
<Kumool> leftyfb: nothing, I've found out what the issue was
<ll07G> x
<drecondius> Ok, I setup ubuntu server 18.04.3(.?? ) updated, setup the ppa for mesa and nvidia depending on which card I'm able to get down the road, and Enlightenment, How can i install x and configure it to start enlightenment or do i need to get lightdm to start it?
<drecondius> I should correct Enlightenment wm via ppa
<oerheks> enlightenment, it is not in our repos?
<drecondius> 17 is, i'm using 21
<pragmaticenigma> drecondius: Support for PPAs are provided through their creator/maintainers. This channel focuses support for official Ubuntu flavors and the packages distributed through the official software repositories. You should check to make sure the package doesn't already exist in those repos before adding a PPA
<drecondius> It's official support when the WM doesn't install x or a dm
<drecondius> neither does installing enlightenment via the supplied repo
<oerheks> no, it is not. there is #e.de though
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<drecondius> e17
<drecondius> I'm not after support for the wm, I need help with X and the DM
<ll07G> hi all, I have problems playing mp4 vids on 18.04.4. I already installed the codecs and also restriced/
<ll07G> extras but wont fix the problem
<drecondius> I'm installed from server not a live environment
<ll07G> the vid themself is playing but very artefacted
<drecondius> I'm setting it up as light as possible
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I want to upgrade my postgres package to version 11.1 specifically, how can I do this with apt-get?
<oerheks> drecondius,  for setting up, i think you need; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<oerheks> and reboot
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo apt-get install postgres=11.1 isnt it
<drecondius> ok
<oerheks> bionic gives postgresql 10, disco and eoan give 11
<drecondius> what's weird is light dm didn't take this long to install when I switched from gdm on my workstation
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is unable to locate package
<drecondius> but i already had x then .... d'oh
<pragmaticenigma> ToAruShiroiNeko: You cannot specify version like that. And Ubuntu 18.04 repos do not provide a newer version of postgre above postgre 10. If you need a particular feature from Postgre 11, the recommendation is to upgrade to the latest support release of Ubuntu, Ubuntu 19.10 which has the desired package.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> oh
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so 11.1 is too new?
<oerheks> for LTS, yes. all security fixes are backported though
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay, I am actually trying to upgrade pgdump onoly
<ToAruShiroiNeko> *only
<drecondius> Ok, got lightdm, but i go to login and it says failed to start session
<pragmaticenigma> ToAruShiroiNeko: It's not that it is too new... it's that Ubuntu strives for stability. which means the version that was available at release is the version that stays with the ubuntu release. Patches and updates are provided when necassary
<ToAruShiroiNeko> could I just upgrade that?
<drecondius> You would have to find a ppa
<drecondius> which can lead to instability
<ToAruShiroiNeko> maybe upgradomg tp postgres 10 would be sufficient
<drecondius> which i think i'm experiencing lol
<oerheks> or go the unsupported route, https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am primarily trying to upgrade pgdump to resolve a compatibility issue
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ubuntu 19 isnt lts yet, right?
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | ToAruShiroiNeko
<ubottu> ToAruShiroiNeko: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: the only supported solution for you is to upgrade/reinstall with 19.10. Other than that, there are other solutions out there, like the link oerheks posted above, but we cannot help with that.
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: Ubuntu 19.04 is EOL and 19.10 is not an LTS release and never will be. That's not how LTS releases work
<drecondius> installed lightdm, still had to install xinit, do I need to run an empty dpkg-reconfigure or just specify x(init) or reconfigure lightdm again?
<leftyfb> drecondius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Enlightenment#Installing_E17  there are your supported instructions on installing E17 on ubuntu 18.04. Anything else we are not able to help with, sorry.
<leftyfb> drecondius: there are instructions on that page for help installing E21 as well.
<drecondius> so, you can't help with fixing the xserver?
<drecondius> I haven't even made it to launch a wm, JUST lightdm, X wouldn't start anything afterwards
<leftyfb> drecondius: you didn't follow the instructions for E17. If you had, you would be running E17 right now.
<drecondius> top doesn't show any X processes so I don't understand how to kill it short of a reboot
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah that is an overkill
<ToAruShiroiNeko> all I need is pgdump
<drecondius> and I'm just trying to fix a base xserver without anything else right now :P
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not in any shape or form remotely consider upgrading the OS just for one package
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: and to get what you need, you need to install Ubuntu 19.10 or follow other, unsupported instructions you have been given. Good luck
<leftyfb> drecondius: what is wrong with your xserver? What error are you getting?
<drecondius> leftyfb failed to start session, i do believe that i missed something, I installed from server for bare minimum
<leftyfb> drecondius: that's not how you install E17. Follow the instructions I posted above. Remove the PPA first since that will result in conflicting packages and configs and is unsupported here
<leftyfb> drecondius: sudo apt install ppa-purge -y && sudo ppa-purge ppa:niko2040/e19 && sudo apt install e17 # then at the login screen, click the little ubuntu circle and pick Enlightenment as your DE.
<leftyfb> sorry, change yours to e21, not e19
<drecondius> i'm glad i'm doing this on a non critical machine.1mm0rT@liTy
<oerheks> oh, e21 ..
<ll07G> can anyone help with my problem playing mp4 files?
<drecondius> are the xserver log files in /var/logs or somewhere else?
<rypervenche> ll07G: What problem are you having and what program are you using to play them?
<ll07G> rypervenche: the videos are very artefacted, sound is ok. I tried with VLC
<oerheks> VLC should have all codecs inside.. what is the mediainfo of that mp4?
<oerheks> does it happens with all mp4?
<ll07G> oerheks: thats why i tried with vlc. I tried several files all happened this problem
<ll07G> On 17.10 (same machine) everything works fine
<ll07G> oerheks: how to figure out mediainfo you asked for?
<bprompt> ll07G:  does -> file FILENAME <- shows anything?  , btw there's a "mediainfo" app you can install to check details on a audio/video/image file
<ll07G> bprompt: ISO Media, MP4 v2 [ISO 14496-14]
<oerheks> so, if it happens to all mp4, what is your cideocard?
<drecondius> was the very barebones xwm removed from the xserver package, or is is decorated by the wm / de
<oerheks> c/videocard
<bprompt> ll07G: sounds like lack of codecs though, either that or some codec missing due to copyrights, and some players have that, though not VLC
<oerheks> mp4 container might be heavy on a intel 3rd gen
<ll07G> videocard is [AMD/ATI] RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<oerheks> oh, openradeon supports ati 4xxx and up
<oerheks> no wonder..
<ll07G> but under 17.10 is working well
<oerheks> i doubt that, ati did not suddenly drop support. reinstall 16.04 LTS then?
<ll07G> and cpu is AMD not Intel
<CarlFK> anyone know of a URL with instructions on how to get to this #ubuntu using matrix on a phone?
<ll07G> reinstall 16.04 and then upgrade to 18.x ?
